# CC-Talk E-T-W-R!



## InoX (31. Januar 2012)

*E*in *T*hema *W*enig *R*egeln

Hier jetzt mal ein Threat in dem wir labern können was wir wollen ohne andere Themen zu missbrauchen.

1. Regel: keine Verkaufsangebote!
2. Regel: freundlich und lieb bleiben!
3. Regel: keine Verkaufsangebote!

Hier nochmal eine Liste mit den üblichen verdächtigen:







Viel Spaß und ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Moin.... zweiter!

Ich habe heute frei und kann nicht mehr schlafen  Ich glaube ich gehe jetzt zum turnen.....

Ach ja, es ist glatt draußen. Also Vorsicht!





Ahoi


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ging heute um 5:30  Uhr ne richtig nervige Alarmanlage von nem Auto an. 5 mal hinter einander...  

Habs dann aber nach einigen Hasstiraden doch wieder in mein Bett geschafft.

Werde dann gleich mal raus und gucken obs wirklich so glatt ist. Da wartet noch ein Päckchen in der Packstation


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Was wartet denn da schönes? 
Cooles Wetter draußen, richtig kalt, aber schön


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Ich seh schon, ich geh mal duschen und geh mal schnell los.
Bilder sind hier ja nicht unerwÃ¼nscht. 

Bilder:

Hab mir Zeitungen bestellt 





mit irgendnem Altmetall dazwischen: 





Ungeputzte Sachen verschicken finde ich mistig!
Sieht aber sonst beides noch recht gut aus und fÃ¼r 49 â¬ inklusive Versand auch recht anstÃ¤ndig


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Das Auge kauft mit  an welches Bike werden die Sachen montiert, Neuaufbau oder Umbau?


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Neuaufbau. Mit viel Zeit und wenig Geld.

Will nicht viel ausgeben und hoffe auf Ebay-Abstauber 

Hatte mir im September ein RR gekauft aber die Rahmenhöhe hat nicht gestimmt. Der hats in 56 verkauft und 60 hatte der Rahmen. Außerdem wars ein relativ altes Rad. Hab das Ding jetzt zerlegt und verkaufe es grade und will mir dann nach und nach was schlichtes, leichtes, aktuelleres aufbauen. 

Die beiden Sachen sind die ersten Teile.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Mit dem RR bin ich auch gerne mal unterwegs. Ich war vor 4 Jahren auf Mallorca, dort habe mir mal eins geliehen und fand es sehr cool. In HH zurück habe ich mir sofort ein RR gekauft... 





Dicker Mann auf dünnen Reifen  

Hast Du schon eine ungefähre Vorstellung?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Hi & guten Morgen! 

Na, da sind wir ja fast wieder alle da...  

Marcus hat frei, ich bin krank und was ist mit dir, InoX?

Heute gab´s auch bei mir schon Päckchen    :





und das hier


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen? Ich bin hier doch der Student.  
Mittwochs ist mein freier Tag. Lerne aber grade für ne Obstbauklausur die ich morgen schreibe. Kann mir bei dem Wetter fast nix schöneres vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung Marco....

Ich warte auf die neuen GripShifter.... bin ja mal gespannt, wann die offiziell vorgestellt werden?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Danke! 

Meld mich gleich nochmal... Bin am Tel. ...


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir hier schon in so einer gemütlichen Runde sind, ich heiße übrigens Philipp.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Angenehm!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mit dem RR bin ich auch gerne mal unterwegs. Ich war vor 4 Jahren auf Mallorca, dort habe mir mal eins geliehen und fand es sehr cool. In HH zurück habe ich mir sofort ein RR gekauft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe mal so auf maximal 600 Euro. Was wiegt denn deins?

Kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon recht nahe. Man muss es ja nicht überall übertreiben.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hoffe mal so auf maximal 600 Euro. Was wiegt denn deins?
> 
> Kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon recht nahe. Man muss es ja nicht überall übertreiben.



Das war auch mein Gedanke... Keine Ahnung was das Ding wiegt, es ist aber sehr stabil. Massencrash bei den Cyclassics, Baumwurzel, Begrenzungspfahl und div. Heimfahrten aus irgendwelchen Kneipen.... alles überlebt 

Diesen Sommer schafft es noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

So, wieder aktiv beim Geschehen dabei..

Ja, Rennrad macht Spaß! Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich bergab ein echt schlechter Rennradfahrer bin!!
Hatte einmal einen Beinahe-Crash, seitdem *MUSS* (!!!!!) ich immer hinschauen wo ich einschlagen könnte, nicht wo ich hinfahren möchte..
Ratet mal wo ich mich am Ende fast wiederfinde!? 
Schxxx Kopfsache.

Hier mal mein Renner..



 .

Hätte noch Vorbau und Lenker hier, falls du noch was günstiges suchst, Philipp..


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Dein Storck habe ich eben schon bewundert, würde aber auch die silbernen Bremsen wechseln.

Länge vom Vorbau und Breite vom Lenker?
Kannste maln Foto davon machen?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Dann machen wir eine Staffel. Du rauf, ich runter  
Nach dem Crash bei den Cyclassics fahre ich ungern im Pulk.... Kopfsache 

Genau das gleiche Bike hatte ein Freund von mir auch, das hast Du nicht zufällig gebraucht in Hamburg gekauft?


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir eine Staffel. Du rauf, ich runter
> Nach dem Crash bei den Cyclassics fahre ich ungern im Pulk.... Kopfsache
> 
> Genau das gleiche Bike hatte ein Freund von mir auch, das hast Du nicht zufällig gebraucht in Hamburg gekauft?



Das wärs

Ich vertraue den dünnen Reifen nicht. Hab immer Angst dass ich wegrutsche.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich vertraue den Dinger auch nicht, hab immer Angst dass die unter meinem Gewicht platzen...

Melde mich erst einmal ab und nutze das schöne Wetter!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dein Storck habe ich eben schon bewundert, würde aber auch die silbernen Bremsen wechseln.
> 
> Länge vom Vorbau und Breite vom Lenker?
> Kannste maln Foto davon machen?




Ja, die Bremsen stören mich auch extrem! Ebenso die Schalt-Bremshebeleinheit mit den seitlich abgehenden Schaltzügen. 6600er Serie.
Dachte an TRP-Bremsen, aber das ist mir z.Zt. alles zu teuer..

Mache nachher mal Bilder.
Procraft-OS-Lenker mit mittlerer Breite (messe ich noch), Vorbau 1x 100 , 1x 110, jeweils 6°/84° .



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Bike hatte ein Freund von mir auch, das hast Du nicht zufällig gebraucht in Hamburg gekauft?



Ne, selbst aufgebaut.



InoX schrieb:


> Das wärs
> 
> Ich vertraue den dünnen Reifen nicht. Hab immer Angst dass ich wegrutsche.



Genau SO geht´s mir auch.


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Kabeln geht ja noch. Beim meinem Rad stört mich der fehlende Rahmen und der fehlende LRS. 

Ich finde ja den gut: http://www.ebay.de/itm/350524856810...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1702wt_952


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube das ist nix dolles, Philipp,..wenn ich ehrlich bin..
Die Ausfallenden sehen so dahingeknorzt aus. 
Pulverbeschichtung oder Lackierung musst du ja auch noch dazurechnen.

Hier, nur gerade mal als Beispiel, schaue ich öfters vorbei.
Der Shop hängt mit Poison-Bikes zusammen und wirft oft gute Schnäppchen in´s Ebay.
[Das SSp-Kit juckt mich ja auch  ]
Ursprünglich kommen die Alurahmen von ASTRO.  Wie der OCCP von mir (baugleich Poison-Crosser)





Welche Größe brauchst du denn? - Habe da noch eine andere Quelle... Familiärer Natur. 
Würde einfach mal Augen und Ohren offen halten..


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2012)

Hm, der Arbeitslose kommt wieder zuletzt rein! 
Eisig und Sonnenschein in der Tieflandsbucht aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut und heute geh ich definitiv nicht mehr vor die Tür, nichtmal mit dem "Hund".
Übrigens Marco, die Filmtabletten kannste wegschmeißen, taugen gar nichts - habe davon schon hunderte geschluckt und es kam nicht ein (!) Anruf aus Hollywood!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich werfe die immer in den_* Blue Ray*_ - Player... 
Geht ab wie´n Zöpfchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

naja das soll ja immerhin ein Nox Rahmen sein, was ja schonmal nicht so schlecht ist. Hätte den einfach nur mit Klarlack lackiert. hab auch schon mal nen Rahmen komplett per Hand abgeschliffen und dann mit der Dose (6 Stück) farbig lackiert. Hält immer noch super  Die Schweißnähte sehen auch recht gut aus.

Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich eine 56. Das Sollte bei 1,80m passen. bewege mich immer gern an der unteren grenze der Größen.

Etwas Zeit hat das ganze ja auch. Bin ja nicht drauf angewiesen.
Mtb wäre schlimmer


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du mit der Dose lackierst, grundierst Du da erst? Hatte letztes Jahr ein Bike lackiert, erstmalig aus der Dose, sah super aus ohne Makel. Aber sobald irgendwas dran kam platzte die Kacke wieder ab!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Der ist mir spontan eingefallen. Und eloxiert! 
Will aber jetzt nicht damit nerven. Ich halte einfach mal die Augen auf...

----------------------------------------------------------

Puuuh, jetzt sitze ich schon 3 Tage nur am Rechner.. 
Ist zwar kalt, aber schön sonnig..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der Dose lackierst, grundierst Du da erst? Hatte letztes Jahr ein Bike lackiert, erstmalig aus der Dose, sah super aus ohne Makel. Aber sobald irgendwas dran kam platzte die Kacke wieder ab!



Genau.
Normal musst die erstmal Aluprimer, ggf. Füller verwenden.
Sonst passiert genau das von dir beschriebene Lackverhalten..


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

haben den nur komplett nackig gemacht und dann gut gewaschen mit Spülmittel und dann mit Küchenrolle abgetrocknet. Darfst ihn dann auch nicht mehr anfassen. Dann in ganz dünnen Schichten lackiert. Immer schön trocknen lassen und dann zum Schluss noch mit ordentlich Klarlack drüber. Sieht sehr gut aus. Ist ein Damenrad in lila metallic mit matt schwarzen Anbauteilen. Rad ist leider nicht hier und auch nicht meins. Sollte irgendwo in Greifswald fahren.

War ein Stahlrahmen

Edit: Der Zoulou ist ja mal echt gut. Eloxal finde ich gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Edit: Der Zoulou ist ja mal echt gut. Eloxal finde ich gut.



Jep!!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Und zu dem Preis... Da könnte man schon schwach werden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Jep, jep !!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Wie findest Du den denn?

Drössiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wie findest Du den denn?
> 
> Drössiger




Sehr gut!!!   Den hatte ich auch mal...   -Klick-

Der ist aber günstig geworden...  

Z-U-S-C-H-L-A-G-E-N


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Na mal schaun wie meine Masterpiece in 5 min weg geht...

Scheint wie wenn da wieder einer Glück hat...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Drössiger RR..

Mich lacht ja   der an...

Um noch einmal auf das Willigen Thema zurück zu kommen. Du würdest ja am Abend wieder nach hause fahren, an welchem Tag willst du zum Festival?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na mal schaun wie meine Masterpiece in 5 min weg geht...
> 
> Scheint wie wenn da wieder einer Glück hat...



Soll ich ein Gebot abgeben? So zum Schein


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Gut dass ich schon einen neuen habe. Der ist nämlich auch schön.

Es sind wieder 62 Euro mehr im Rennradpot. Muss ich mir gleich nochmal den Drössiger anschauen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Drössiger RR..
> 
> Mich lacht ja   der an...
> 
> Um noch einmal auf das Willigen Thema zurück zu kommen. Du würdest ja am Abend wieder nach hause fahren, an welchem Tag willst du zum Festival?



Meinst du mich, Marcus? Oh du, müsste ich erstmal nachsehen...



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Soll ich ein Gebot abgeben? So zum Schein



Tzz,tzz,tzzz... ..das musst du doch leise per PN fragen! So wie ich... !!  



InoX schrieb:


> Gut dass ich schon einen neuen habe. Der ist nämlich auch schön.
> 
> Es sind wieder 62 Euro mehr im Rennradpot. Muss ich mir gleich nochmal den Drössiger anschauen



Wie? Was? Einen neuen? Rahmen?   Hä..??  Denke du suchst Einen? ICH würde den Drössi oder den Zoulou nehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch einen KCNC SC Force Lenker in 42cm im Keller liegen.
Hat 31,8er Klemmung.
Daran Interesse?


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen!!

Ne Metrum, ich bin der letzte, der harte Arbeiter.
Gleich zum Anfang ein gutes Thema.
Ich liebe Rennräder, aber eher die Klassiker.
Hab was neues aufgebaut...
Muss aber noch Pics schiessen, einen Auschnitt hab ich.


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

hier gehts ja eigentlich nicht nur um mich. 
Das mit dem neuen Rahmen war auf den geposteten Drössiger MTB-Rahmen bezogen. Da ich ja vor etwas mehr als einem Monat erst meinen Tomac erhalten habe.

Beim Rennrad könnte ich mir vorstellen dass ich den Drössiger nehme. Habe nur nochmal eine Anfrage wegen deren Rahmenhöhe gemacht. Ob die das Sitzrohr oder Mitte-Mitte gemessen haben. 
Die Lenkerfrage lasse ich mangels Rahmen noch halbwegs außen vor. Taunusteufel?


Ich sollte mehr zitieren. Dann wird es eindeutiger

Edit: Schönes RR. Die schwarz matten Dura Ace Hebel gefallen mir nicht. Die sehen mir zu neu aus.
Solch ein schöner gemuffter Stahlrenner ist auch schön...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

@sellyoursoul


Oh ja...  



Da hast du ja einige schicke Dinger von.  Gucke öfters in deinen Fotos..  SOWAS fehlt mir ja auch noch..     *woistderkopfschusssmiley?*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

@InoX
Mein verlinkter Drössi war auch ein 57er. Bei 1,80m und 84~85cm SL.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

@Marco

sorry 

-dein weißes RR war schön...

-der link mit dem Drössiger RR ist für Philipp....

-der Drössiger MTB Rahmen ist für mich und mich würde eure Meinung    interessieren.

Und Willigen steht allgemein im Raum!


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

@inox:
Stimmt schon, aber die gehören zur 7400er DA Gruppe die am Rad verbaut ist.
Die Bremshebel haben die selbe Farbe, das passt dann eigentlich wieder ganz gut zum Gesamtbild.


@TT:

Jep, ich bin ein Spinner hab bald kein Platz und keine Frau mehr...


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Marco
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...



So hab ich das auch verstanden. 

Der MTB Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut. Wie gesagt, wenn ich keinen neuen hätte müsste ich dir gefährlich werden, weil die Farben echt schön sind.




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @InoX
> Mein verlinkter Drössi war auch ein 57er. Bei 1,80m und 84~85cm SL.



Na das ist doch mal ne Angabe die ich hören wollte --> Meine Größe: 1,80m Schrittlänge: 85 cm 

wird also gekauft!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Marco
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...



Mist, wieder nix gewonnen.. verflixt.   

----------------------------

Habe bald viereckige Augen!! 

----------------------------


Mal eine andere Frage:

Hat jemand schon mal die Bremshebel an einer 970er/975er XTR ausgebaut?
Checky antwortet mir nicht, hatte ihn mal dazu angeschrieben.
Bräuchte Ersatz für die Achse zur Lagerung der Hebel...  Die muss man unten aufboren.


Hole mir mal einen Kaffee......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @TT:
> 
> Jep, ich bin ein Spinner hab bald kein Platz und keine Frau mehr...



Ich auch nicht, meine Frau teile ich ja mit InoX !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2012)

Der Drössiger MTB ist schon recht interessant aber da ist dann auch bald Schluss mit Spielereien weil zu dem bunten Rahmen gibts nix mehr mit ner elox. Schraube da oder nem farbigen Spanner dort. Da kannste nur noch schwarz oder silber dranpappen, denke ich.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meine Achsbolzen bei der 975er mal durch Carbon ersetzt, der Ausbau ist kein Problem.
Edit: Vielleicht verstehe ich Dich falsch, musste aber nichts bohren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

@Dennis 

Genau wie checky!
Wo sind die Achsen denn her?

Muss man unten an der Achse den Grat leicht abbohren, oder?!

@Marcus

Ach, du meintest den MTB-Rahmen.

Carina123 vertickt den und das 10.0 Modell hier manchmal für 89,- im Bikemarkt..
Der 10.0er ist baugleich dem Vortrieb von BikeComponents.

Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Achsbolzen bei der 975er mal durch Carbon ersetzt, der Ausbau ist kein Problem.
> Edit: Vielleicht verstehe ich Dich falsch, musste aber nichts bohren.




guck mal hier  Bauteil Nr. 5 meine ich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Kaffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, meine Frau teile ich ja mit InoX !!





Dann hast du ja jetzt deine Ruhe, weil die ist grade nachhause gekommen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kaffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...



Ganz genau.
Du musst einfach die Schraube der Hebelweitenverstellung soweit reindrehen, das du an die kleine Madenschraube nr 4 kommst die den Bolzen festhebt, diese rausdrehen, danach kannst du ihn einfach von unten rausdrücken der ist nicht weiter befestigt.


Hab glaub ich noch zwei Achsen rumliegen schaue nachher mal...


Meld mich später nochmal-muss mal weg...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Drössiger MTB ist schon recht interessant aber da ist dann auch bald Schluss mit Spielereien weil zu dem bunten Rahmen gibts nix mehr mit ner elox. Schraube da oder nem farbigen Spanner dort. Da kannste nur noch schwarz oder silber dranpappen, denke ich.



Dann ist der genau richtig für mich....mag eigentlich kein elox. Evtl. meine orangene Durin aus dem Rotwild rein und sonst alles dunkel. 

@Philipp

Willst Du den Drössi Rahmen kaufen?

@All

Hat jemand einen TV Tipp für heute Abend?


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2012)

Haste nen Blue Ray Player? Dann kann Dir Marco was schicken! 

Und was wird mit dem Rotwild ohne Gabel? Brauchste dann meine Adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Möchte da eigentlich ´ne leichte DT XRC einbauen, aber die gibt es nicht als Tapered und mit Adapter finde ich das nicht so schön. 

Ich bin verwirrt 

und ich habe *keinen* Blue Ray Player


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2012)

*Desperate Housewives 
*


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!!  Den hatte ich auch mal... -Klick-
> 
> Der ist aber günstig geworden...


 
Dein Ex Drössiger RR sieht ja sehr schick aus gefällt mir. 


hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Drössiger RR..
> 
> Mich lacht ja der an...


 
Ich finde der sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus, könnte mir auch vorstellen das ich aus dem Rahmen was machen könnte. Nicht das ich mir jetzt die Farbkombi auch kaufen muss aber rein theoretisch.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Möchte da eigentlich ´ne leichte DT XRC einbauen, aber die gibt es nicht als Tapered und mit Adapter finde ich das nicht so schön.
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt


 
Ich würde die Durin dran lassen und dem Drössiger eine andere Gabel verpassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Desperate Housewives
> *



Nette Ladies!! Hossa...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich würde die Durin dran lassen und dem Drössiger eine andere Gabel verpassen.



Was Starres 

Ach Leute, ich bin noch immer verwirrt und finde Desperate Housewives doof. 

DSDS 

@cpprelude

was macht denn dein Bike und mein Ex-Sattel?


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Willst Du den Drössi Rahmen kaufen?



*Dummdiedumm...* hab grade Paypal geschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was Starres
> @cpprelude
> 
> was macht denn dein Bike und mein Ex-Sattel?


 
Ob starr oder nicht musst du wissen, auf jeden fall würde ich da was gutes günstiges dranschrauben.
Seit dem wir uns das letzte mal darüber unterhalten hatten, ist immer noch nichts passiert. Bin gerade schraubfauel.


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Dummdiedumm...* hab grade Paypal geschlossen...


 
Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Dummdiedumm...* hab grade Paypal geschlossen...


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

Marcus wie wÃ¤re es denn mit der Manitou vom TT? Kannst ihn ja fragen ob er noch 150â¬ runtergeht.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Dummdiedumm...* hab grade Paypal geschlossen...



 

@Cihan..... Das Thema wird wohl im März/April umgesetzt und dann entscheide ich so schnell wie Philipp.


Machtlos auf Pro7 mit Reese Witherspoon. Die finde ich lecker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Marcus wie wÃ¤re es denn mit der Manitou vom TT? Kannst ihn ja fragen ob er noch 150â¬ runtergeht.



Sack!! 

Bissl was ginge, klaro.


Da trinke ich jetzt mal einen Kaffee drauf! Mmmmhhhhh..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Jetzt mal im Ernst, soviel Spaß wie die letzten 2,3 Tage hatte ich noch nie im Forum!
Nettes Grüppchen, ganz ohne Neider,....toll,....so soll das sein! 

Im *CX-Sport.de* - Forum gibt´s einen Fred mit dem Titel "Heute".
Da ist die Stimmung ähnlich wie hier. Seitdem ich dort gemeldet bin schreiben in dem Fred täglich die gleichen Leute.
Alle ganz entspannt und locker... Find ich gxxl!
Wie hier gerade!! 

(Natürlich ohne andere User außerhalb des Threats ausschliessen zu wollen)



*Nachteile:*

Ich kümmere mich kaum noch um meinen beruflichen Weg. Und da müsste dringend was getan werden..!
Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich nämlich auch einen Radsportsparpot wie InoX. Einen gaaaaaaanz Vollen!!!!!!


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sack!!
> 
> Bissl was ginge, klaro.
> 
> ...


 
Hast ja GlÃ¼ck gehabt das er sein Bike spÃ¤ter aufbauen will, vielleicht wirst du sie ja noch fÃ¼r 250â¬ los. 

Du kannst doch nicht wegen uns auf alles einen Kaffee trinken. Ich hoffe das ist kein Irish Coffee den du da sÃ¼ffelst.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Achsbolzen bei der 975er mal durch Carbon ersetzt, der Ausbau ist kein Problem.
> Edit: Vielleicht verstehe ich Dich falsch, musste aber nichts bohren.




Dennis, habe alles auseinander. 
Top! Vielen Dank! Hätte ich mir das mal vorher genauer angesehen...

Jetzt brauche ich nur Geld für die Eloxierarbeiten. Wird bikefinanztechnisch eng diesen Monat.  Habe noch einen Sattel bei meiner Schwester geordert und dann ist erstmal der Hut ab...

*@Philipp*

Schick mir mal bitte per PN deine Emailadresse wegen den Bildern.
Kommen dann heute oder morgen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

Schöner Rahmen Philip!

Und jetzt zu Dir, Marco alias "James Bondage"

Hats geklappt?
Hab die zwei Carbon Teilchen noch, kannst sie haben wenn du willst.
Warum willst du die überhaupt austauschen?


Hab meiner Familie nun auch gerade mitgeteilt das ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Groß? *hust* ich bin 21. In den Pot geht nur was aus dem Verkauf von vorhandenen Teilen rauskommt... bis jetzt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

@Dennis

Ja, alles zerlegt. 

Passen die Carbon-Achsen genau da in den Sitz rein? Das hält ; du fährst das auch so?


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dennis, habe alles auseinander.
> Top! Vielen Dank! Hätte ich mir das mal vorher genauer angesehen...
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich nur Geld für die Eloxierarbeiten. Wird bikefinanztechnisch eng diesen Monat.  Habe noch einen Sattel bei meiner Schwester geordert und dann ist erstmal der Hut ab...



Kein Ding!Gerne!
Willst also die Hebel eloxieren?
Der Sattel ist fürs Beone?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Kein Ding!Gerne!
> Willst also die Hebel eloxieren?
> Der Sattel ist fürs Beone?




Ja, eloxieren. Griffe und Gabelknopf vom LV.

Sattel ist für´s Speci, die Speedneedle geht zurück an´s BeOne.

Kannst du mal Bilder von den Achsen machen? Wäre nett!


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Dennis
> 
> Ja, alles zerlegt.
> 
> Passen die Carbon-Achsen genau da in den Sitz rein? Das hält ; du fährst das auch so?



Jo, passen tun die ziemlich gut.
Mir wars irgendwie nicht geheuer, hatte da so meine Bedenken.
Deswegen hab ich die Originalen wieder drin, schxxß auf die paar Gramm.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, eloxieren. Griffe und Gabelknopf vom LV.
> 
> Sattel ist für´s Speci, die Speedneedle geht zurück an´s BeOne.
> 
> Kannst du mal Bilder von den Achsen machen? Wäre nett!



Ok.

Ich suche nen Speedneedle, kannst dafür meinen 2011er Slr Carbonio haben.

Klar ich schick Dir welche, weiss nur nicht ob heute noch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Ich suche nen Speedneedle, kannst dafür meinen 2011er Slr Carbonio haben.
> 
> Klar ich schick Dir welche, weiss nur nicht ob heute noch.




Speedneedle Marathon und SLR Carbonio fahre ich beide. Aber mir wird trotzdem oft das Juwel taub.
Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem normalen 143mm Speci Toupe gemacht.
Deshalb jetzt dieser hier.
Aber nicht zu dem Preis, _könnte ich gar nicht_, ich bin kein Bänker, Arzt oder Pilot..    Leider!


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

.
Der sieht aber bestimmt verdammt gxxl am Speci aus!!
Steht garkein Gewicht bei?


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Speedneedle Marathon und SLR Carbonio fahre ich beide. Aber mir wird trotzdem oft das Juwel taub.
> Beste Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem normalen 143mm Speci Toupe gemacht.
> Deshalb jetzt dieser hier.
> Aber nicht zu dem Preis, _könnte ich gar nicht_, ich bin kein Bänker, Arzt oder Pilot.. Leider!


 
Du bist kein Bänker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> .
> Der sieht aber bestimmt verdammt gxxl am Speci aus!!
> Steht garkein Gewicht bei?



105 - 110g.  



cpprelude schrieb:


> Du bist kein Bänker?



Ihr seit zu schlagfertig für mich!!! Grrrrr....  





So, bin mal duschen und dann bei meiner Dame auf dem Sofa. Mit Kaffee! Rechner bleibt aber an und steht 3m weiter...


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du bist kein Bänker?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/620444


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

Übertreib es mal nicht mit dem Kaffee wenn du ihn nähmlich nicht mehr sehen kannst, landest du noch bei dem hier:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kruegers-frischemarkt.de/KruegerShop/images/product_images/popup_images/208_0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.kruegers-frischemarkt.de/KruegerShop/popup_image.php%3FpID%3D208%26imgID%3D0&usg=___ZHcNqZDp61yWBRUwo1yFneVuRc=&h=600&w=555&sz=201&hl=de&start=199&zoom=1&tbnid=7KGz8t6K_WJ9uM:&tbnh=134&tbnw=114&ei=oY8pT7uBDIfQsgb7uJzrAQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dirish%2Bcoffee%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D595%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=731&vpy=66&dur=19016&hovh=233&hovw=216&tx=113&ty=192&sig=110148298658019138820&page=7&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:199


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Ach Cihan,

über Chuck Norris Witze habe ich in der Grundschule schon nicht mehr lachen können.. 

und Mops findet das auch doof:





Wünsche Euch noch einen netten Abend, muss früh raus

Marcus


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Cihan,
> 
> über Chuck Norris Witze habe ich in der Grundschule schon nicht mehr lachen können..
> 
> und Mops findet das auch doof:


 
Och nee Marcus, bist du ein Chuck Norris Fan?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Och nee Marcus, bist du ein Chuck Norris Fan?



Hallo  ich bin ein ninja.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo  ich bin ein ninja.....


 
Ich fragte es nicht deswegen weil ich was gegen Chuck Norris habe, sondern wegen der Tatsache das ich einen Chuck Norris Witz als Signatur habe. Der fiel mir so spontan ein. Aber dir zu liebe lösch ich den wenn du willst.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich fragte es nicht deswegen weil ich was gegen Chuck Norris habe, sondern wegen der Tatsache das ich einen Chuck Norris Witz als Signatur habe. Der fiel mir so spontan ein. Aber dir zu liebe lösch ich den wenn du willst.



Und ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass CN-Witze out sind. 

Aber nein, es ist doch Deine Signatur....


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich was du damit meintest.  Aber der Mops hat echt einen fiesen Ober Mafiosi Blick.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich was du damit meintest.  Aber der Mops hat echt einen fiesen Ober Mafiosi Blick.



Ich steh auf Möpse....


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Auf kleine grüne?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Wie die Dinger eingepackt sind, ist mir egal...


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Ahja...du nimmst also die Katze im Sack?


----------



## Northern lite (1. Februar 2012)

haarige Möpse????

neee nicht wirklich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Mops im Sack?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mops im Sack?



lieber in 75B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Passt.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)

Ninja hat noch keine Haare am Sack???


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Ups, jetzt geht es unter diese Linie


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Ich geh dann mal...


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann machen wir eine Staffel. Du rauf, ich runter
> Nach dem Crash bei den Cyclassics fahre ich ungern im Pulk.... Kopfsache
> 
> Genau das gleiche Bike hatte ein Freund von mir auch, das hast Du nicht zufällig gebraucht in Hamburg gekauft?



Moin,

Vattenfall war ich im vergangenem Jahr auch auf der 100 Kilometerstrecke unterwegs und zwar mit diesem:





Vom Massencrash habe ich nur im nachhinein mitbekommen weil unter anderem ein Bekannter da beteiligt war und sein eigener Rahmen in mehere Teile zerbröselt war.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Vattenfall war ich im vergangenem Jahr auch auf der 100 Kilometerstrecke unterwegs und zwar mit diesem:
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gxxle Karre, nur das Blaue Shirt des Maskottchens past nicht zum rot des Rades.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Uii, auch schön!  
Eigentlich mag ich Univega gar nicht, aber das ist echt hübsch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr gxxle Karre, nur das Blaue Shirt des Maskottchens past nicht zum rot des Rades.



Du bist heute ja nur am austeilen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr gxxle Karre, nur das Blaue Shirt des Maskottchens past nicht zum rot des Rades.



Macht nix, die Karre passt ja auch nicht zum sportlichen Niveau des Fahrers...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

@cpprelude

....ach, mach doch gleich bei mir weiter - habe den Anruf vergessen! 

Schxxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du bist heute ja nur am austeilen!!!!!



Wer die Frotzeleien hier nicht ertragen kann...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer die Frotzeleien hier nicht ertragen kann...




Ne,ne ,...das war anders gemeint!


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @cpprelude
> 
> ....ach, mach doch gleich bei mir weiter - habe den Anruf vergessen!
> 
> Schxxx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Macht nichts, dann eben morgen. Dich verschon ich für heute.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uii, auch schön!
> Eigentlich mag ich Univega gar nicht, aber das ist echt hübsch.



Wobei ich momentan mit dem Rahmen aus diesem Modell speukliere und das wohl auch zu 90% umbauen werde.

http://www.raleigh.co.uk/PRODUCTTYPE/ProductRange/Product/Default.aspx?pc=1&pt=14&pg=7882


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Macht nichts, dann eben morgen. Dich verschon ich für heute.


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer die Frotzeleien hier nicht ertragen kann...



Sollte in einen der hundert Bilderthreats gehen. aber keine Tourer bei den Racern posten!


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

@ohneworte, sehr gxxl finde ich auch die komplette Sram Red Schaltung.  Muß extrem gut schalten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

@ohneworte


Oje, dein Räderaufzählung unter deinem Nickname lassen ein Univega-Fetisch vermuten!?  
Hast ja fleißig gesammelt. 
Spass bei Seite, der RR-Rahmen gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut!!
Gibt´s da ein Gewicht dazu?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> aber keine Tourer bei den Racern posten!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Moin Jens,

Schönes Rad hast Du da. Fährst Du in diesem Jahr auch wieder mit? 
Bei mir war der Crash auf der 55er auf dieser Schnellstraße, zwei Fahrer direkt vor mir hatten sich mit den Lenkern verhakt. Ich und einige hinter mir konnten nicht mehr bremsen....zum Glück hatte ich nur ein paar Schürfwunden und blaue Flecken, aber nichts mehr zu trinken, der Schalthebel für vorne war abgebrochen und den Anschluss an die Gruppe hatte ich verloren. Egal, irgendwie ist die Veranstaltung cool!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Nichts gegen dich. Deine Räder sind echt schon und ob an Rädern nun der Sattel zu niedrig ist oder Barends verbaut sind ist mir wirklich völlig egal. 
hier bleibts entspannt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

ohneworte = Jens ??


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Scheint so


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Februar 2012)

Hilfe.... ich bin müde und kann nicht mehr folgen!

Gute Nacht die Herren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich Metrum geblieben????????????????????????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hilfe.... ich bin müde und kann nicht mehr folgen!
> 
> Gute Nacht die Herren



Na dann runter vom Rad... 

´Nacht Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> Schönes Rad hast Du da. Fährst Du in diesem Jahr auch wieder mit?
> Bei mir war der Crash auf der 55er auf dieser Schnellstraße, zwei Fahrer direkt vor mir hatten sich mit den Lenkern verhakt. Ich und einige hinter mir konnten nicht mehr bremsen....zum Glück hatte ich nur ein paar Schürfwunden und blaue Flecken, aber nichts mehr zu trinken, der Schalthebel für vorne war abgebrochen und den Anschluss an die Gruppe hatte ich verloren. Egal, irgendwie ist die Veranstaltung cool!
> ...



Moin,

Von der 55er wurde mir schon von den Cracks bei meiner ersten Teilnahme 2006 abgeraten. Da wären viel zu viele komplett unerfahrene und dabei ueberergeizige Idioten unterwegs. Von daher grundsätzlich die 100er Runde, das ist dann entspannter!

Da ich dieses Jahr da auch wieder Zeit habe werde ich wieder mitfahren. Von 2007-2010 musste ich da leider immer arbeiten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hilfe.... ich bin müde und kann nicht mehr folgen!
> 
> Gute Nacht die Herren


 
KAFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @ohneworte, sehr gxxl finde ich auch die komplette Sram Red Schaltung.  Muß extrem gut schalten.



Viel besser in meinen Augen als Shimano!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @ohneworte
> 
> 
> Oje, dein Räderaufzählung unter deinem Nickname lassen ein Univega-Fetisch vermuten!?
> ...



Zwei Raleighs, zwei GT's und eines in der Entstehung und ein OnOne in Vorbereitung gibt es ja auch noch!

Liegt so komplett wie es da steht bei ca. 6,8 kg.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich. Deine Räder sind echt schon und ob an Rädern nun der Sattel zu niedrig ist oder Barends verbaut sind ist mir wirklich völlig egal.
> hier bleibts entspannt



Ach so, hatte nur den Zusammenhang nicht geschnallt!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ohneworte = Jens ??



Ja und Gute Nacht!


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Metrum geblieben????????????????????????


 
Weiss er denn von dem Jeck-Thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> KAFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Gerade geholt, danke.. 




Sorry, schxxx Bildqualität.


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin dann auch raus. 
Gute nacht euch allen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja und Gute Nacht!




Dir auch! 

Gruß Marco



EDIT:  Euch allen anderen auch...


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weiss er denn von dem Jeck-Thread?



Jep


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weiss er denn von dem Jeck-Thread?



Hat doch mit dir schon hier rumgewettert...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Philipp....SCHLAFEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat doch mit dir schon hier rumgewettert...


 
Metrum hat hier schon einen Beitrag geschrieben? Wo?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Ab Seite 2 , Beitrag 29..   ..die alte Schlafmütze!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Metrum hat hier schon einen Beitrag geschrieben? Wo?


Zweite Seite erster Beitrag.

@TT: jawohl!


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ab Seite 2 , Beitrag 29.. ..die alte Schlafmütze!


 
Bin halt kein Kaffe trinker. Hab ich doch sogar gelesen, hatte ihn nur mit einem anderen User verwechselt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2012)

Das Video kennen hier ja bestimmt inzwischen alle, oder? 
Find´s ganz gut!

Da ist neben unserem Plauderfred auch viel los. Das Video muss verdammt viele Clicks haben...


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2012)

jiiiiihaaa


----------



## cpprelude (1. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Video kennen hier ja bestimmt inzwischen alle, oder?
> Find´s ganz gut!
> 
> Da ist neben unserem Plauderfred auch viel los. Das Video muss verdammt viele Clicks haben...


 
Nee kannte ich nicht aber danke für den Tinitus.


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2012)

moin jungs! 

ja das video ist ganz lustig


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs!
> 
> ja das video ist ganz lustig



Moin zusammen,

die nehmen sich wenigstens nicht wirklich selber ernst.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Guten morgen.

Video ist echt gut. Kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Da kann die Klausur jetzt noch so dumm werden. Das versaut mir heute niemand mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Arbeitstag, gute Besserung, viel Erfolg bei den Klausuren und natürlich Spaß auf dem Bike....

Ahoi

Seit nett zu euren Frauen/Freundinnen


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

nicht lustig....


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Potsdam: heute: -14 morgen: - 16


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2012)

wir hatten hier -12. 
war ganz schön kalt im gesicht auf dem weg zur arbeit.

aber morgen gehts nach willingen. dann bin ich die minusgrade wenigstens schon gewohnt.


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2012)

-12 in der pfalz :/


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> -12 in der pfalz :/



Ihr habts ja mollig warm im Süden.

Ist ja heute so ruhig hier...hm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

*Moin... *  *_gäääähn_*



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Herren,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Arbeitstag, gute Besserung, viel Erfolg bei den Klausuren und natürlich Spaß auf dem Bike....



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund..    Auch von mir!




hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Verstehe ich nicht...   
Du Wutz! 



k_star schrieb:


> ..aber morgen gehts nach willingen. dann bin ich die minusgrade wenigstens schon gewohnt.



Morgen? Skifahren oder ist da ein Event?   

EDIT: Ach, Skispringen vielleicht? Bin gar nicht richtig informiert..



unocz schrieb:


> -12 in der pfalz :/



Moin! Wo ich gerade *Pfalz* lese..., kennst du das: -klick-
Da geht´s diese Jahr hin. 



InoX schrieb:


> Ist ja heute so ruhig hier...hm



Habe ja auch lange geschlafen... 
Bin um kurz vor 2Uhr noch in den Keller und habe die Ritchey-Gabel entlabelt... 
Jetlag oder ich habe die Winterzeit noch nicht verinnerlicht!?


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Foto von der Gabel? Haste geschliffen oder Rasierklingen geschwungen?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Moin... *  *_gäääähn_*
> 
> 
> Bin um kurz vor 2Uhr noch in den Keller und habe die Ritchey-Gabel entlabelt...
> Jetlag oder ich habe die Winterzeit noch nicht verinnerlicht!?



Evtl. doch mal den Zeitpunkt deines Kaffeetrinkens überdenken 

Was macht die Gesundheit? 

@Philipp

wie war die Klausur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Lief recht gut wie ich finde. Mal sehn was meine Dozentin dazu sagt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Foto von der Gabel? Haste geschliffen oder Rasierklingen geschwungen?



Schlechte Bildqualität, sorry.  Muss mal bei Tageslicht Bilder machen.. 
Muss auch noch poliert werden. 







hhninja81 schrieb:


> Evtl. doch mal den Zeitpunkt deines Kaffeetrinkens überdenken
> 
> Was macht die Gesundheit?
> 
> ...



Ich brauche Kaffee..  

Geht so _o lala_..    Danke der Nachfrage. 




InoX schrieb:


> Lief recht gut wie ich finde. Mal sehn was meine Dozentin dazu sagt



*daumendrück*

Philipp, spätestens morgen hast du die Bilder von den RR-Teilen.
Muss gleich erstmal weg..,gucken wie ich es zeitlich schaffe...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für die Aufzeichnung eurer Trainings- bzw. Tourendaten?

-Tacho
-Navi
-Handy App
-nischt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für die Aufzeichnung eurer Trainings- bzw. Tourendaten?
> 
> -Tacho
> -Navi
> ...




Eigentlich Tacho.  
HandyApps haben nicht so super funktioniert und mir ist das Smartphone auch zu schade. Sturzgefahr.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich Tacho.
> HandyApps haben nicht so super funktioniert und mir ist das Smartphone auch zu schade. Sturzgefahr.



Da ich sowieso jedes Jahr 1 neues Handy brauch (bin da ein wenig tollpatschig), habe ich es aufgegeben so vorsichtig damit zu sein und benutze seit kurzem den runtastic MTB App. Dort funktioniert auch die Aufzeichnung der Höhenmeter und auch sonst ist das sehr informativ und zum empfehlen..

Welchen Tacho hast Du?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da ich sowieso jedes Jahr 1 neues Handy brauch (bin da ein wenig tollpatschig), habe ich es aufgegeben so vorsichtig damit zu sein und benutze seit kurzem den runtastic MTB App. Dort funktioniert auch die Aufzeichnung der Höhenmeter und auch sonst ist das sehr informativ und zum empfehlen..
> 
> Welchen Tacho hast Du?



Hatte erst an allen Rädern einen Cyclo Hac 4000, aber das war mir zuviel Schnickschnack mit Höhe kalibrieren, und,und,und..
Jetzt Polar CS200, CS300 und  2x Ciclosport CM 4.2.  
Nix dolles, aber für mich reicht´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

ich nehm auch den Tacho. Hab auch noch nen GPS-Ding aber auswerten muss ich die Touren in meiner näheren Umgebung nicht mehr. Außerdem ist mir die Lenkerhalterung zerbrochen. Müsst ich mich mal drum kümmern.
Ist jedenfalls sehr praktisch wenn man neue Orte erkundet und das dann bei Google-Earth auswerten kann.

http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/Mul...ad_(21002)_artnr_911046.html?direkt=1&ref=124

Ein Ergebnis: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bndgfgpnivsspupj
Im eigenen Programm zeigt der dann noch ne ganze Menge mehr Zeug an


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2012)

@teufel

ja den schuppen selber kenn ich ned aber das trailparadies ringsherum


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich brauche mal wieder einen neuen Tacho und habe überlegt mir mal einen besseren zu holen:

http://www.sigma-rox.com/de/rox-91-81.html

oder ich kaufe mir etwas günstigeres und ziehe mir die anderen Infos vom App

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend die Herren!

Auf was für Funktionen kannst du den verzichten bzw. welche brauchst du unbedingt?
Vielleicht reicht Dir ja auch schon der hier ?

Fahre ich seit einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden, für mich genug Infos.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen? Skifahren oder ist da ein Event?
> 
> EDIT: Ach, Skispringen vielleicht? Bin gar nicht richtig informiert..



keine ahnung ob da was ist.
ich wollte nur mal ein bier dort trinken, woher ma beim marathon immer diese lauten stimmen hört.


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Mir reicht der sigma 1609er. Die hm sind eh zu grob ohne gps. Den rest kann der auch. natürlich in kabellos. Kostet auch nur 35 .


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2012)

verd....t da hab ich ja was verpasst hier Kaum eingeführt und ich muss mich schon durch 7 seiten lesen.

Bei uns heute ca -8°+30km/h wind = ca -15°

War heute im flachland 11/2 h unterwegs. Phuuuuu echt brrrrr-kalt. Aber trotzdem wars goil.


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

@Inox

Grüß Dich!
Mhhh, die Hm bringt der aber schon ziemlich genau, klar ist Gps noch genauer.
Mir war die Pulsfunktion wichtig, Temperaturanzeige will ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob da was ist.
> ich wollte nur mal ein bier dort trinken, woher ma beim marathon immer diese lauten stimmen hört.




   Okey...

Hab dir mal einen XTR-Umwerfer geschickt, aber das war _glaube ich_ nicht die Richtung von Willingen!?
Teures Bier, bei der Entfernung.  

-------------------------------
*@Marcus*

Ich mag kein Sigma. Werde den von meiner Freundin verticken, aber den verkaufe ich dir oder sonst jemand hier nicht!
Da gab´s mal welche mit einer geänderten Frequenz, extra für unseren (Frankfurter..) Raum und Main-Taunus-Kreis.
Die ersten haben alles empfangen...  Polizeifunk, Stimmen aus dem Jenseits, satanische Botschaften, aber kein Geschwindigkeitssignal oder realistischen Pulswert von den eigenen Sendern. 

Und meine damalige Sigma Karma -> kaum aus dem Wald raus - Licht aus!!    Schxxx!
Der neue Ersatz hatte dann ständig einen nassen Reflektor..

Ich fand das erste von dir verlinkte GPS-Gerät ganz interessant!!! Hm....


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren!
> 
> Auf was für Funktionen kannst du den verzichten bzw. welche brauchst du unbedingt?
> Vielleicht reicht Dir ja auch schon der hier ?
> ...



Ich hatte bisher den Vorgänger, der hat aber ständig den Kontakt zum Sender verloren und ist dann irgendwann in der Elbe gelandet 

Ich finde die Features wie Trittfrequenz, Herzfrequenz, Höhe + Neigung und Wattmessung nicht schlecht.... aber braucht Man(n) so was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Hab vorhin überlegt aber hab mein rad dann doch im keller gelassen.

Wie gehts der Bremse?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Oh, ein Schweizer Doctor an Bord...    Servus!


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @Inox
> 
> Grüß Dich!
> Mhhh, die Hm bringt der aber schon ziemlich genau, klar ist Gps noch genauer.
> Mir war die Pulsfunktion wichtig, Temperaturanzeige will ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr missen.



Temperatur kann der auch und trittfrequenz und licht und so kram. Herzfrequenz bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.
ich kenne die Hm nur vom Vorgänger und das war immer ziemlich so lala. Da waren bei 800hm schonmal 50-100m. Wäre mir das nicht wert. Hab mir jetzt wieder den 1609er sts mit dem dock fürn rechner gekauft. Mal schaun. Mein alter liegt wohl im harz aufm parkplatz...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und hatte selbst beim Rennen keine Probleme mit dem Signal


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher den Vorgänger, der hat aber ständig den Kontakt zum Sender verloren und ist dann irgendwann in der Elbe gelandet
> 
> Ich finde die Features wie Trittfrequenz, Herzfrequenz, Höhe + Neigung und Wattmessung nicht schlecht.... aber braucht Man(n) so was?



Das hatte ich auch mal beim BC irgendwas, der landete irgendwo aufm Trail...
Aber der 2209 macht bis jetzt keine Mucken.
Herzfrequenz hat sich bei mir beim Training als sehr hilfreich erwiesen.


Servus Marco!!


----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2012)

Herzlich willkommen O-Doc. Schöne Landschaftsbilder können wir auch hier gebrauchen.  



onkel_doc schrieb:


> verd....t da hab ich ja was verpasst hier Kaum eingeführt und ich muss mich schon durch 7 seiten lesen.


 
Ja, viel zu lesen aber wenig Inhalt.


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Wenig inhalt ist ziemlich hochgestapelt


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2012)

hab mir nun an mein toad noch ne salsa sattelstützenklemme rangemacht.
Gewogen hab ichs auch noch. So wies jetzt dasteht 10,4kg...

Na ja, für einen 29er stahlbock nicht soooo schlecht.

Jep, bin nun auch wieder on board teufelchen

@Inox

Der bremse gehts gut. Wird morgen abgeschickt. 2 paar bremsbeläge und die KCNC "hörnli" sind auch mitdabei.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi Dennis 
Die Teile sind doch schon unterwegs.Hab doch keine Geduld. Ich bin aber manchmal auch ein Knallkopp _[hessisch]_..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja, viel zu lesen aber wenig Inhalt.



Das sind alles geistige Blähungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Manchmal aber auch mehr...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

Hier ist was los  

Moin in die Schweiz

Ich werde mir den 2209er und den 1609er die Tage mal beim Händler ansehen und auf Flugeigenschaften testen.

@Marco

ich mag sigma eigentlich sehr gerne, die sind so schön leicht zu verstehen und zu bedienen 

Danke erst einmal!


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Dennis
> Die Teile sind doch schon unterwegs.Hab doch keine Geduld. Ich bin aber manchmal auch ein Knallkopp _[hessisch]_..



Uh, das kenne ich...
Hab heute auch neue Teile bekommen! 

Edit: Ninja ich komme, der Vorsatz steht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich mag sigma eigentlich sehr gerne, die sind so schön leicht zu verstehen und zu bedienen




Das stimmt.


----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2012)

@all, sagt mal war das nicht Zuki der sich geschmissen hatte und sich verletzt hatte und momentan nicht radeln kann? Dem müssen wir den Thread auch mal empfehlen, dann hat er eine Alternative zum radeln.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2012)

denke, das er ihn schon gesehen hat.

Ansonsten stupsen wir ihn mal an...ZUKIIIIIIIIII!!!!

Wie ich ihn kenne sieht er das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Uh, das kenne ich...
> Hab heute auch neue Teile bekommen!
> 
> Edit: Ninja ich komme, der Vorsatz steht!



So ein gelegentliches _Classic-SSP-Bike_ - Pic vom *Seelenverkäuferlein* wäre hier bestimmt auch willkommen.. 
Die sind nämlich schöööön.. 

-------------------------------------------------

Ich klink mich mal kurz aus. Duschen, Essen und.... na....??? 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ich klink mich mal kurz aus. Duschen, essen und.... Na....???
> 
> -------------------------------------------------



_kaffee trinken_


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2012)

Ich klink mich auch aus. Sitze jetzt im Kino. "Ziemlich beste Freunde" gucken.


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2012)

sehr guter film !!!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal beim BC irgendwas, der landete irgendwo aufm Trail...
> Aber der 2209 macht bis jetzt keine Mucken.
> Herzfrequenz hat sich bei mir beim Training als sehr hilfreich erwiesen.
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch wieder da!

Mit dem Vorgänger MHR 2006 hatte ich auch einige Maleschen, bin dann auch auf den 2209 an meherern Rädern umgestiegen und funktioniert jetzt ohne jegliche Aussetzer (Ausser als ich Honk nach dem Batteriewechsel vergessen habe den Sender wieder an der Gabel zu befestigen)!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch wieder da!
> 
> ...



Danke, nur das mit dem Puls sieht nicht so gut aus.... Max Puls 232?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke, nur das mit dem Puls sieht nicht so gut aus.... Max Puls 232?



Die Messung war leider korrekt. Sonntags morgens ein paar Tage nach 6 Tagen Magen/Darm mit nem Kumpel aufs Bike und nach 2 Kilomtern Strecke im Wald Schwindelanfall inkl. schwarz vor Augen.

Anschließend im Stillstand Puls von 223/224 so das ich mich von meiner Frau mit dem Auto abholen lassen musste. Beim Gang hoch zur Abholstelle kletterte der Puls bis auf 232 hoch. Zuhause ins Bett gelegt (nach Anruf Leitstelle und deren Rat!) und weiter liegend mit 216/217 Schlagzahl weiter.

Nach ca. 25 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei und der Puls sank mit einem Schlag auf 76. Montags dann zum Hausarzt und Donnerstags Termin beim Kardiologen bekommen. Ergebnis: Bei Belastung sehr stark steigender Blutdruck der in Verbindung mit dem Mineralienverlust durch vorangegangene Magen/Darmgeschichte vermutlich Vorhofflimmern ausgelöst hat.

Nach dem Warnschuss werden jetzt folgende Vorsätze durchgezogen:

- Gewichtsabnahme um mindestens 10 Kilogramm
- Arbeitspensum von 60-70 Stunden die Woche um mindestens 10-15 nach unten schrauben
- Zusätzliche bisher stattfindenden 1-2 Arbeitsstunden an Samstag und Sonntag sind gestrichen
- regelmäßig 1-2 mal in der Woche Abends sportliche Betätigung (Radfahren, Schwimmen etc.) anstelle nur am WE
- ausgewogenere regelmäßigere Ernährung (Fastfood und Süsses fast gestrichen, dafür ständig Obst und Gemüse im Firmenauto)
- Brötchen nur noch als Vollkorn anstelle der geliebten "billigen" Weißmehl

Zusätzlich Medikamente gegen den partiellen Bluthochdruck, jedoch kein Beta-Blocker (ist auch unter Umständen nicht gut für die ehelichen Pflichten)

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So ein gelegentliches _Classic-SSP-Bike_ - Pic vom *Seelenverkäuferlein* wäre hier bestimmt auch willkommen..
> Die sind nämlich schöööön..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...




Wenn Du meinst...kann ich gerne mal machen.
Dankeschööön!

Diese Teile waren jetzt aber mal wieder fürs Quantec.
Meine geliebte und treue Aerozine!!

@ohneworte:
Genau, der MHR 2006 wars den ich hatte!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Messung war leider korrekt. Sonntags morgens ein paar Tage nach 6 Tagen Magen/Darm mit nem Kumpel aufs Bike und nach 2 Kilomtern Strecke im Wald Schwindelanfall inkl. schwarz vor Augen.
> 
> Anschließend im Stillstand Puls von 223/224 so das ich mich von meiner Frau mit dem Auto abholen lassen musste. Beim Gang hoch zur Abholstelle kletterte der Puls bis auf 232 hoch. Zuhause ins Bett gelegt (nach Anruf Leitstelle und deren Rat!) und weiter liegend mit 216/217 Schlagzahl weiter.
> 
> ...



Oha, das hört sich nicht gut an! Viel Erfolg bei den Vorsätzen.... habe ungefähr die Gleichen


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Namd zusammen!
Bei Quantec bin ich wieder wach geworden, einer meiner drei Traumrahmen. 
Hab eben das Problem dass hier einer um die Ecke nen Quantec aus 2011 verkauft in genau meiner Rahmenhöhe und für 299 VB auch recht angenehm im Preis. Problem ist halt nur dass ich momentan arg klamm bin, überlege noch was zu verticken - aber andererseits nicht weiß ob andere Dinge nicht wichtiger sind? Naja, im Prinzip weiß ich schon das andere Dinge wichtiger sind aber ich WILL den Rahmen. 
Der Preis ist doch gut - oder nicht? Und bissel was ginge wohl noch weil er dann den Weg zur Post und das Verpacken und so sparen würde.
HILFE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2012)

@ohneworte, fand ich auch nicht ohne das ganze. Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oha, das hört sich nicht gut an! Viel Erfolg bei den Vorsätzen.... habe ungefähr die Gleichen



Der Donnerstag beim Kardio ist heute genau 3 Wochen her. Bisher halte ich das noch durch.

Nur bei der sportlichen Leistung taste ich mich während der medikamentösen Einstellungsphase (soll 3-6 Wochen dauern) des Blutdrucks sehr vorsichtig ran. Auf dem Bike nur leichtes Rollen im GA-Bereich was im Wald nicht so einfach ist (Rennrad bei dem Wetter geht gar nicht) und schwimmen was ich 2 Jahre lang gar nicht gemacht habe.

So, und jetzt genug der Jammerei denn Mitleid will ich nicht. Bin ja schließlich selber verantwortlich für diese Situation.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Namd zusammen!
> Bei Quantec bin ich wieder wach geworden, einer meiner drei Traumrahmen.
> Hab eben das Problem dass hier einer um die Ecke nen Quantec aus 2011 verkauft in genau meiner Rahmenhöhe und für 299 VB auch recht angenehm im Preis. Problem ist halt nur dass ich momentan arg klamm bin, überlege noch was zu verticken - aber andererseits nicht weiß ob andere Dinge nicht wichtiger sind? Naja, im Prinzip weiß ich schon das andere Dinge wichtiger sind aber ich WILL den Rahmen.
> Der Preis ist doch gut - oder nicht? Und bissel was ginge wohl noch weil er dann den Weg zur Post und das Verpacken und so sparen würde.
> HILFE!



Ist doch eigentlich ganz geil die Nummer, was willst Du denn mit anderen Dingen.

Mit Glück bekomme ich morgen auch meinen neuen Rahmen (Wenn der Lackiermeister den Anruf von heute morgen bis Morgen früh umgesetzt hat), obwohl ich bereits genug Bikes besitze...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Naja, eines der anderen "Dinge" ist 13 Jahre und geht aufs Gymnasium. 
Da muss ich überlegen was über bleibt, im Moment, fürs Hobby.


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Namd zusammen!
> Bei Quantec bin ich wieder wach geworden, einer meiner drei Traumrahmen.
> Hab eben das Problem dass hier einer um die Ecke nen Quantec aus 2011 verkauft in genau meiner Rahmenhöhe und für 299 VB auch recht angenehm im Preis. Problem ist halt nur dass ich momentan arg klamm bin, überlege noch was zu verticken - aber andererseits nicht weiß ob andere Dinge nicht wichtiger sind? Naja, im Prinzip weiß ich schon das andere Dinge wichtiger sind aber ich WILL den Rahmen.
> Der Preis ist doch gut - oder nicht? Und bissel was ginge wohl noch weil er dann den Weg zur Post und das Verpacken und so sparen würde.
> HILFE!



Servus Chef!

Ists der Slr?
Deine Situation kenne ich...
Find den Preis Ok.
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!

Gruß


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, eines der anderen "Dinge" ist 13 Jahre und geht aufs Gymnasium.
> Da muss ich überlegen was über bleibt, im Moment, fürs Hobby.



Hab auch drei "Dinge"
Und irgendwas zum verklopfen hab ich immer gefunden...


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, klar - ist derselbe (oder dergleiche? werde ich NIE verstehen). Aber bedenke ich habe auch das kleine, rote KB, das würden dann Zwillinge werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Namd zusammen!
> Bei Quantec bin ich wieder wach geworden, einer meiner drei Traumrahmen.
> Hab eben das Problem dass hier einer um die Ecke nen Quantec aus 2011 verkauft in genau meiner Rahmenhöhe und für 299 VB auch recht angenehm im Preis. Problem ist halt nur dass ich momentan arg klamm bin, überlege noch was zu verticken - aber andererseits nicht weiß ob andere Dinge nicht wichtiger sind? Naja, im Prinzip weiß ich schon das andere Dinge wichtiger sind aber ich WILL den Rahmen.
> Der Preis ist doch gut - oder nicht? Und bissel was ginge wohl noch weil er dann den Weg zur Post und das Verpacken und so sparen würde.
> HILFE!




Bin nur kurz unten am Rechner, Pause im Tv, und muss dann wieder hoch - Frauchen ist sonst sauer.. 

Gerade die letzten 4-5 Beiträge schnell noch gelesen..

Ähm, Veikko, so aktiv wie du hier schon seit langem mitschreibst und dabei bist, kann man nicht nur von einer Fahrrad-Interesse oder einem kleinen Hobby sprechen, sondern schon von einer kleinen Lebenseinstellung.
Wenn dir der Rahmen Spaß und Freude machen würde, dann versuch das Ding zu ergattern. Egal wie , setz alle Hebel in Bewegung..

Klar, ein neuer Ti-Rahmen wäre jetzt unpassend, aber ein Quantec zum guten Kurs....!? 

Denk mal wieder an DICH.  
Nur hier mitlesen ist doch auf Dauer auch blöde..   Gib Schub Rakete!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Hm, Du hast drei "Dinge"? Ich habe nur das eine aber dafür bekomme ich auch keinen Unterhalt und auch keinen Vorschuß mehr weil über 12. Ist immer doof wenn mehr dran hängt als man selbst. Da würde ich zwei Wochen bloß Brot mit Senf drauf essen und es wäre gelöst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Bin später wieder da...    Rechner ist an!


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, klar - ist derselbe (oder dergleiche? werde ich NIE verstehen). Aber bedenke ich habe auch das kleine, rote KB, das würden dann Zwillinge werden.


Dann ists doch ein guter Preis .
Passt schon! 
Weil meins ist seit heute im Urlaub, nur noch 2 Fach.
Wer wills kaufen?


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Ist uns doch egal, Marco!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, eines der anderen "Dinge" ist 13 Jahre und geht aufs Gymnasium.
> Da muss ich überlegen was über bleibt, im Moment, fürs Hobby.



Du setzt die Falschen Prioritäten!
















Nee, vollkommen akzeptiert mit dem 13-jährigen "Ding"...auch wenn ich da nicht wirklich mitreden kann.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, Du hast drei "Dinge"? Ich habe nur das eine aber dafür bekomme ich auch keinen Unterhalt und auch keinen Vorschuß mehr weil über 12. Ist immer doof wenn mehr dran hängt als man selbst. Da würde ich zwei Wochen bloß Brot mit Senf drauf essen und es wäre gelöst!




So mache ich das immer!!!  
Als ich den Liteville-Rahmen gekauft habe, gab´s im März nur Tütensuppen!!   Fast nur..


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, Du hast drei "Dinge"? Ich habe nur das eine aber dafür bekomme ich auch keinen Unterhalt und auch keinen Vorschuß mehr weil über 12. Ist immer doof wenn mehr dran hängt als man selbst. Da würde ich zwei Wochen bloß Brot mit Senf drauf essen und es wäre gelöst!




Jep 3. vielleicht bald 4??
Was soll ich sagen, ich esse nur Brot-was ist Senf...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist uns doch egal, Marco!



 ich liebe es....!!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube bei Vieren würde ich mal kurz Zigaretten holen gehn!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist uns doch egal, Marco!



Hab davor schon was in Bezug auf dich geschrieben, du Kasper!  
Musst schon alles lesen...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Du setzt die Falschen Prioritäten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...Ich nur halb. Hier sitzt auch was mit 12 und 16 Jahren, sind aber nicht meine Eigenen.
Geht auch!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, klar - ist derselbe (oder dergleiche? werde ich NIE verstehen). Aber bedenke ich habe auch das kleine, rote KB, das würden dann Zwillinge werden.



Der-oder Dasselbe kannst Du von der linken in die rechte Hand nehmen (z.B. ein XTR-Schaltwerk) und du hast anschließend dasselbe immer noch in der Hand.

Hast Du jedoch ein solches in der Hand und es liegt noch zusätzlich eines auf dem Tisch, so ist das auf dem Tisch dergleichen oder auch das gleiche. Das in der Hand ist dann aber immer noch dasselbe.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So mache ich das immer!!!
> Als ich den Liteville-Rahmen gekauft habe, gab´s im März nur Tütensuppen!!   Fast nur..



Bäh...!:kotz:

Und schon garnichts für meine Vorsätze!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Nö Marco, wollte damit sagen dass es uns egal ist ob Dein Rechner an ist oder nicht! 
Und gleich ist ja "Unser Star für Baku" vorbei dann kannste Dich wieder besser hierauf konzentrieren!!!!
Und außerdem was heißt" ... dann musste hier nicht nur mitschreiben."?! Oder so ähnlich. Ich habe doch auch paar Bikes und bin damit sogar schonmal gefahren!!! Sind hier doch nicht im Race-Fred - oder?

P.S. Selber Kasper!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Kinder, Erziehung, Rechtschreibung...hier wird´s mir gerade zu *Metrum*sexuell...


...Quatsch, metrosexuell, meinte ich!! 


Wärend ich oben den Film fertigschaue, kannst du, Veikko, ja gerade mal den Rahmen hinter der Ecke abholen..

"Lallalla....Metrum macht bald ein Aufbau-Fred,  Metrum macht bald ein Aufbau-Fred, Metrum macht bald ein Aufbau-Fred...lallalla.."

 

Weil du immer so böse zu mir bist! 
Fühl mich ja schon voll gebondaget.. 


Bis später..


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö Marco, wollte damit sagen dass es uns egal ist ob Dein Rechner an ist oder nicht!
> Und gleich ist ja "Unser Star für Baku" vorbei dann kannste Dich wieder besser hierauf konzentrieren!!!!
> Und außerdem was heißt" ... dann musste hier nicht nur mitschreiben."?! Oder so ähnlich. Ich habe doch auch paar Bikes und bin damit sogar schonmal gefahren!!! Sind hier doch nicht im Race-Fred - oder?
> 
> P.S. Selber Kasper!



Wenn datt vorbie is is wahrscheinlich bettegoanstiet! 


(Bestimmt wieder falsch geschrieben)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bäh...!:kotz:
> 
> Und schon garnichts für meine Vorsätze!



War´n Spaß..  Bin halt weniger on tour gewesen...   Weißt schon wie ich das ich meine!!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Weild u immer so böse zu mir bist! Fühl mich ja schon voll gebondaget..
> 
> 
> Bis später..



Wo ist hier Peter Bond?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn datt vorbie is is wahrscheinlich bettegoanstiet!
> 
> 
> (Bestimmt wieder falsch geschrieben)


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War´n Spaß..  Bin halt weniger on tour gewesen...   Weißt schon wie ich das ich meine!!



Hab ich mir schon gedacht, nur war die Vorlage zu verlockend!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo ist hier Peter Bond?



Na, langsam klappt´s mit dem Humor, Jens!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Februar 2012)

Wir hätten den Thread hier "Das anonyme Bikoholiker Treffen"nennen sollen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

ICH MUSS JETZT HOCH.......................















..BIS GLEICH!!!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Nen Aufbaufred mache ich bestimmt nicht, weil ich ja nur den Rahmen tauschen würde. Was soll ich über ne halbe Stunde in der Garage denn schreiben? Und übrigens, was ist denn nun noch in Marcos Schlafzimmerschrank versteckt? Bondageseile,....?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Auf Hochdeutsch: Schlafengehenzeit!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na, langsam klappt´s mit dem Humor, Jens!!



Da ist reichlich rabenschwarzer vorhanden!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nen Aufbaufred mache ich bestimmt nicht, weil ich ja nur den Rahmen tauschen würde. Was soll ich über ne halbe Stunde in der Garage denn schreiben? Und übrigens, was ist denn nun noch in Marcos Schlafzimmerschrank versteckt? Bondageseile,....?



Wenn nicht Peter Bond dann wohl den James...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Last?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Last?



Ui, jetzt wird's gefährlich. Das ist doch der mit dem Pornobalken und dem Taktstock!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2012)

Wollen wir noch bissel über Marco herziehen?! Der ist doch eben oben Film gucken und bekommt ja nichts mit. Weil der hat doch voll die Scheiszräder, totale Mistkisten oder? Damit fahren bei uns nicht mal die Penner zum Supermarkt um sich ihr Billigbier zu holen!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Oh Prima, über Abwesende lästern macht doch erst richtig Spaß!

Obwohl.... Ich bin ja auch gleich weg!


----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2012)

So ihr Jecken, ich mach mal so ca. 2 Wochen IBC Pause, also nicht so viel schreiben damit ich nicht so viel Lesestoff nachholen muss.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2012)

Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2012)

Die Ironie,  der Wortwitz usw. geht danach ja wieder weiter.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

Alle am pennen??


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

wie jetzt ibc pause ?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> wie jetzt ibc pause ?



Von wem redest Du? Ich bin da!

Mein Rahmen ist im Übrigen fertig! Ich wollte ihn dann heute morgen abholen nur leider haben Meister und seine Rechte Hand heute frei und ich bezweifle das ich ihn dann irgenwo dort finde.

Ich hole den jetzt am Mittwoch ab und mache dann mal Fotos!


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen.

hat einer von euch Ahnung von nem Geschirrspüler? Der zeigt ne Wasserschutzsystem Fehlermeldung an und ich will jetzt aber nicht die halbe Küche zerlegen.

IBC-Pause? Die Idee kann nur von seiner Freundin kommen


----------



## craysor (3. Februar 2012)

was für ein geschirrspüler ist es? bei meinem hanseatic war das auch, da ist das ding unten mit wasser voll gelaufen. grund dafür war eine defekte dichtung beim wasserzulauf am dach. wenn du die spülmaschine kippst, müsste das wasser rauslaufen.


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2012)

Ist ein Küppersbusch. Da wo man Salz reinfüllt war Wasser drin. War komplett voll. Habs jetzt meim Aquarienschlauch abgesaugt, wollte ja nichts kippen Da der ja komplett in die Küche integriert ist. Meine Freundin hat neulich Salz nachgefüllt, Hoffe dass sie schuld ist und einfach nicht richtig zugeschraubt hatte.


----------



## craysor (3. Februar 2012)

soll da nicht wasser drin sein?


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2012)

als sies befüllt hat wars noch leer. schaun wa mal

Hm in der Anleitung steht auch was von nem Liter Wasser im Salzbehälter...


----------



## craysor (3. Februar 2012)

viel erfolg.
ansonsten spülmaschine rausziehen und kippen. und viele tücher hinlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2012)

Wo läuft das denn da raus?


----------



## craysor (3. Februar 2012)

ganz unten am boden. unter dem sichtbaren spülbereich, da wo das salz reinkommt ist ein nicht sichtbarer auffangbehälter, der bei undichtigkeiten vor überflutungen der küche schützt. kommt da wasser rein meldet ein sensor den fehler und das ding schaltet ab.


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2012)

hm, hatte jetzt alles zerlegt und da ist auch ein Behälter aber an den komm ich nicht ran. Der ist an diese Wassertasche angeschlossen und hat keine freie Öffnung oder irgendwas. Gekippt hab ich die Kiste auch wie blöde...Muss wohl doch son Heini kommen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

weiße Ware Forum heute Abend?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin da...  ...aber auch gleich wieder weg.   - Sattel montieren im Keller.

Speci kann den oben genannenten S-Works Toupe `2012 nicht mehr liefern!?   Verstehe ich nicht... 

Jetzt ist´s halt ein *Komm-Vor* geworden  -  war ihn gerade holen.

Rechner läuft paralell nebenher weiter..   Bin für News offen!


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

grrrr ich muss jetzt noch in real, süßes für sie frau kaufen ..............


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

Da steht aber Einer unter´n Pantoffeln...    













Ich würd´s für Meine auch machen!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2012)

he teufel dein lieblingsthreat geworde hier???

Werde mich morgen wieder in den schnee werfen. Wir haben hier reichlich bekommen.

Morgen dann bei -11°. Könnte lustig werden.


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

Good evening!

@TT: 

Der Komm-Vor gefällt mir garnicht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber mal schauen wie er am Bike aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> he teufel dein lieblingsthreat geworde hier???



Quasi "fast" Mitgründer...   Diesmal haben´s nicht die Schweizer erfunden! 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Good evening!
> 
> @TT:
> 
> ...



Mir auch nicht.   Mal testen. Sonst gebe ich ihn zurück...    Alternative wäre eine Verwendung am RR.


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht.   Mal testen. Sonst gebe ich ihn zurück...    Alternative wäre eine Verwendung am RR.



Achso.
Ne oder? 
Macht doch die ganze Grazie eines Rennrades kaputt...


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

Na Metrum?
Wie siehts mit dem Quantec Rahmen aus??
Normalerweise müsste er jetzt wieder wach werden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

Ne, ohne Spaß...   Habe ich spontan im Laden entschieden. 
Live sieht er schon recht gut aus. 
Auf den ersten Blick hat er auch nicht soooo die übertriebene Bananenform a la Speedneedle ; sprich, den werde ich vorne nicht so hoch einstellen müssen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

@Inox

Schon was vom RR-Rahmen gehört? Bei Paypal-Zahlung ja möglich...


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da steht aber Einer unter´n Pantoffeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





naja wie mans nimmt, ich hab mir bier mitgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja wie mans nimmt, ich hab mir bier mitgebracht


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

Was trinkst du?
Lass mich raten...Becks?


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin für News offen!



Ok....hab mir nebenbei noch ein Fixie gebaut.
Heute morgen mit meinem ollen Handy fotografiert, im Zug auf dem Weg zur Arbeit...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

Wo schnappst du die ganzen Rahmen her? Ebay?

Hier im Taunus macht für mich SSP eigentlich nicht viel Sinn, aber ich hatte selbst schon 1 1/5.
Gerade erst den Felt Nine Solo - Rahmen unangetastet verkauft.
ABER ich würd´s wieder tun..  Optisch gibt´s nix gxxxxx wie´n cleanes SSP.

Was hälst du von sowas:

Klick


Für kleines Geld ok, aber halt wenig cultig.  


Mein Feund aus Usedom hat mir die SSP-Rahmen bei Bike-Mailorder schmackhaft gemacht.....       Oh Mann, schlimm...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Von wem redest Du? Ich bin da!
> 
> Mein Rahmen ist im Übrigen fertig! Ich wollte ihn dann heute morgen abholen nur leider haben Meister und seine Rechte Hand heute frei und ich bezweifle das ich ihn dann irgenwo dort finde.
> 
> Ich hole den jetzt am Mittwoch ab und mache dann mal Fotos!



Ich habe ihn unerwarteterweise doch gefunden. Leider war er nun doch nicht fertig! Und ich bin extra deswegen heute morgen bei Schneetreiben den Umweg gefahren...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> grrrr ich muss jetzt noch in real, süßes für sie frau kaufen ..............



Kenne ich irgendwie genauso von gestern Abend. Nur hat meine mich angerufen bevor ich zuhause war!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> grrrr ich muss jetzt noch in real, süßes für sie frau kaufen ..............




Nochwas..
Oft sind die Mädels dann schwanger...    Will dir aber keine Angst machen!  









Btw, wann sehen wir denn dein Focus?? Sagtest du nicht Jan/Feb?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nochwas..
> Oft sind die Mädels dann schwanger...    Will dir aber keine Angst machen!
> 
> 
> ...



Soll in KW 7 zur Auslieferung kommen. Könnte sogar klappen da vor knapp 2 Wochen mein Raven 29er Rahmen auch schon da war!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

Ok, meine eigentlich *unocz* und sein 29er.

Gut, dann sehen wir demnächst 2 Focus-Bikes..


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo schnappst du die ganzen Rahmen her? Ebay?
> 
> Hier im Taunus macht für mich SSP eigentlich nicht viel Sinn, aber ich hatte selbst schon 1 1/5.
> Gerade erst den Felt Nine Solo - Rahmen unangetastet verkauft.
> ...





Ne, bei ebay würd ich ja das zehnfache zahlen....
Ich liebe SSP, und fixed machts doch noch viel mehr Spaß.

Aufbauen kannst Du ja trotzdem eins musst es ja nicht fahren.

Es gibt finde ich noch einige schöne "non Classic" aber von den Einzig Rahmen halte ICH garnichts...hab so ein Ding schon Live gesehen wirkte auf mich sehr billig.

Dann doch lieber ein bisschen drauflegen und sowas.
Oder halt nen Klassiker, macht genauso viel fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ok, meine eigentlich *unocz* und sein 29er.
> 
> Gut, dann sehen wir demnächst 2 Focus-Bikes..



Ich hatte mich da bereits mit ihm vor 2 Wochen ausgetauscht.

Ach ja, nur 1 Focus, meiner wird in der Lackiererei umgelabelt!


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kenne ich irgendwie genauso von gestern Abend. Nur hat meine mich angerufen bevor ich zuhause war!


Wer kennt das nicht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ne, bei ebay würd ich ja das zehnfache zahlen....
> Ich liebe SSP, und fixed machts doch noch viel mehr Spaß.
> 
> Aufbauen kannst Du ja trotzdem eins musst es ja nicht fahren.
> ...




So´n neumodisches Bahngeschoss -klick- würde mir auch gefallen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich da bereits mit ihm vor 2 Wochen ausgetauscht.
> 
> Ach ja, nur 1 Focus, meiner wird in der Lackiererei umgelabelt!



Ah, okay...  Jetzt verstehe ich.



Ruhig hier heute, oder ??


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte Spaß an dieser Karre:  http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/steel-road/furley-12/


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So´n neumodisches Bahngeschoss -klick- würde mir auch gefallen..



Ja, Bahnrahmen, sind auch sehr schön..
Ich träume von dem hier.

Das Raleigh ist auch schickl!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ja, Bahnrahmen, sind auch sehr schön..
> Ich träume von dem hier.



Ist mir ein wenig zu blau-weiß.


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist mir ein wenig zu blau-weiß.



Cinelli wurde halt von den Bayern aufgekauft...

Ich geh jetzt auf Tour!!
Haut rein...


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Was trinkst du?
> Lass mich raten...Becks?




ja becks hab ich als jugendlicher getrunken (schön süffig),
jetzt ist es tannenzäpfle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja becks hab ich als jugendlicher getrunken (schön süffig),
> jetzt ist es tannenzäpfle



Bremen ist zwar nah, aber Beck's ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bremen ist zwar na, aber Beck's ist nicht mein Fall.




naja ich bevorzuge wenn dann auch eher heineken 

kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7, kann die zeit bitte nicht schneller vergehen?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja ich bevorzuge wenn dann auch eher heineken
> 
> kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7kw7, kann die zeit bitte nicht schneller vergehen?



Boah war ich heute enttäuscht das der Rahmen nur angeschliffen auf dem Lackierwagen hing.

Hatte alle Teile zum Aufbau im Fahrradladen dabei (Fox-Gabel, XX-Gruppe, MT8, Crossmax 29, etc.).


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Boah war ich heute enttäuscht das der Rahmen nur angeschliffen auf dem Lackierwagen hing.
> 
> Hatte alle Teile zum Aufbau im Fahrradladen dabei (Fox-Gabel, XX-Gruppe, MT8, Crossmax 29, etc.).





ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen :/  hab  hier auch schon alles mögliche rumliegen fürs neue bike.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen :/  hab  hier auch schon alles mögliche rumliegen fürs neue bike.....



Erzähl mal was zu den Teilen... 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Habe gerade den Sattel montiert. Hm....   Optisch geeeeeht´s...
Eigentlich ist der Toupe optisch und ergonomisch meine Ding, aber der ist mir zu schwer für die Verwendung an einem leichten Carbonrahmen.
Klingt blöde, aber da kann ich sonst nicht schlafen.

Verstehe nicht, warum der 2012 Speci nicht mehr lieferbar ist..


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was zu den Teilen...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




naja nicht wirklich was besonderes, sytace f109 -6 , ritchtey superlogic low rizer, specialites 38/24, schwarze carbon ti kettenblattschrauben, specialized xc lightweight griffe.
als nächstes dann p6hiflex und speedneedle alcantara aber erst wenn das bike da ist 
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja nicht wirklich was besonderes, sytace f109 -6 , ritchtey superlogic low rizer, specialites 38/24, schwarze carbon ti kettenblattschrauben, specialized xc lightweight griffe.
> als nächstes dann p6hiflex und speedneedle alcantara aber erst wenn das bike da ist
> *
> *






Lowrizer!? Okay...   
Aber der Ritchey gefällt mir auch. Nur müsste für´n Lowrizer eigentlich der Vorbau positiv mont. werden. Ich fahre ihn auf den 29ern negativ.
Wie hast du´s geplant?


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lowrizer!? Okay...
> Aber der Ritchey gefällt mir auch. Nur müsste für´n Lowrizer eigentlich der Vorbau positiv mont. werden. Ich fahre ihn auf den 29ern negativ.
> Wie hast du´s geplant?




also geplant ist vorbau negativ (-6) auch 29er aber wieso sollte der eigentlic positiv sein beim rizer?


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2012)

ich hab  mir das so gedacht, vorbau negativ um druck auf rad zu bringen und durch den lowrizer die sitzposition/haltung wieder ein wenig auszugleichen..........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also geplant ist vorbau negativ (-6) auch 29er aber wieso sollte der eigentlic positiv sein beim rizer?



Das hat niemand  behauptet, aber das ist genauso beliebt wie Rizer mit Barends.  -Nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen-
Überlegt hatte ich das so aber auch schon mal, also deine vorgestellte Kombi meine ich..


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2012)

das mit rizer und barends kannte ich auch und sieht auch einfach "uncool/wenncarbondannehnichtfreigegeben" aus aber lowrizer und 29er gehören doch zusammen................


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen :/  hab  hier auch schon alles mögliche rumliegen fürs neue bike.....



Würde ich ihn als Focus fahren hätte ich das Bike bereits ueber eine Woche fertig. So ist das halt mit Sonderwünschen!


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Würde ich ihn als Focus fahren hätte ich das Bike bereits ueber eine Woche fertig. So ist das halt mit Sonderwünschen!




ja und was wird das fürn ne lackierung?


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2012)

Moin die Herrn,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, freue mich auf den Nord-Süd-Schlager und hoffe natürlich, dass es nicht wieder so eine Heimklatsche gibt....

Also Daumen drücken und Bier trinken 

Gruß Marcus

@Jens

Lässt Du einen neuen Rahmen umlackieren, gibt es da keine Garantieprobleme?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja und was wird das fürn ne lackierung?



Schwarz-matt mit dunkelgrauer matter Logobeschriftung, Markennamen kannste Dir denken!

Soll richtig böse dunkel wirken, mal sehen ob das so klappt.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herrn,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, freue mich auf den Nord-Süd-Schlager und hoffe natürlich, dass es nicht wieder so eine Heimklatsche gibt....
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das mit dem Ergebnis ein wenig anders da ich trotz norddeutscher Herkunft Bayernfan bin. Nur leider habe ich verpennt die Einladung meines Vaters zu seinem Geburtstagsessen nicht für heute sondern für gestern zu bestätigen!

Nö, wird ja beim Hersteller umlackiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit dem Ergebnis ein wenig anders da ich trotz norddeutscher Herkunft Bayernfan bin. Nur leider habe ich verpennt die Einladung meines Vaters zu seinem Geburtstagsessen nicht für heute sondern für gestern zu bestätigen!
> 
> Nö, wird ja beim Hersteller umlackiert!




Ich habe noch ´ne Karte bekommen.... mir sind die Bayern auch lieber als die Dortmunder aber heute schlägt mein Herz nur für den HSV!

Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Lackierung.... hört sich sehr gut an, aber irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht  Du kaufst Dir ein Focus Rahmen, entlabelst den und dann kommt ein anderer Hersteller drauf? Sorry, ist wohl noch zu früh....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Hier liegen bei ca. 4-5cm Neuschnee, die Sonne brennt förmlich hinter der Glasscheibe, blauer Himmel... herrlich. 
Ich kann vom Küchenfenster aus die Turmspitze des Feldbergs sehen...
Und ich bin noch krank.  


Außerdem lässt mir die Sattelsache keine Ruhe. Überlege den _*Komm Vor*_ zurückzubringen..


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Morgen,
ich würde den Sattel behalten. Habe den auch von mete und würde nur nen andern fahren wenn ich mir keinen neuen tune leisten könnte. Bin noch nie was bequemeres gefahren. Die. Optik geht für mich inzwischen auch klar. Man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Außerdem lässt mir die Sattelsache keine Ruhe. Überlege den _*Komm Vor*_ zurückzubringen..


 
...da hat wohl einer zu viel Zeit zum GRÜBELN


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

@InoX

Wie sieht denn nach einiger Zeit der Sichtcarbonteil des Sattels aus? Geht das oder wird´s durch schmiergelnden Dreck unhübsch?

Überlegung wäre ´ne weitere Speedneedle oder vorübergehend einen Ebay-Carbonsattel a la diesem hier..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...da hat wohl einer zu viel Zeit zum GRÜBELN



Endlich bist du auch hier..!!


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @InoX
> 
> Wie sieht denn nach einiger Zeit der Sichtcarbonteil des Sattels aus? Geht das oder wird´s durch schmiergelnden Dreck unhübsch?
> 
> Überlegung wäre ´ne weitere Speedneedle oder vorübergehend einen Ebay-Carbonsattel a la diesem hier..



der gefällt mir auch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> der gefällt mir auch!



Welcher jetzt? Der Ebay-Sattel?


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2012)

ja den ebay sattel, den "komm vor" finde ich schrecklich aber ob man dem chinading vertrauen schenken kann :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Hier noch mit der SN





Und? 



Der Ebay-Sattel wird auch halten, Mathias. Da kommen auch teils die Keil-,Mortop-,TP-Volcar-Sättel her..
Alles die gleiche Manufaktur. Suche mal den Link raus...


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2012)

also der kommvor gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, wird aber auch noch durch die position (sehr weit vorne) unterstützt, der sn hingegen sieht gut aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Mensch, bin gleich total kirre...   

Der Speedy steht vorne nur so verdammt hoch. Der müsste eigentlich noch höher vorne.
Das sieht doch auch schei$$e aus! 

Naja, ich spam hier den ganzen Fred mit meinem selbstgemachten Problem zu.   SORRY JUNGS... 


Und wenn der Philipp mir mal seine Emailaddy schickt, bekommt er auch die Bilder von mir...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch, bin gleich total kirre...
> 
> Der Speedy steht vorne nur so verdammt hoch. Der müsste eigentlich noch höher vorne.
> Das sieht doch auch schei$$e aus!
> ...



Dafür ist dieser Fred doch da! 
Ich bin ja ein absoluter Speedy Fan und möchte eigentlich nichts anderes fahren. Ich habe aber bisher nur positive Fahreindrücke vom "Komm Vor" gehört und ich glaube es lohnt sich dem Sattel eine Chance zu geben, wenn er nicht so teuer wäre... und optisch sieht der sehr nobel aus und passt super zum Bike!

Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Seeeeehr g..l ->  Klick mich


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ´ne Karte bekommen.... mir sind die Bayern auch lieber als die Dortmunder aber heute schlägt mein Herz nur für den HSV!
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Lackierung.... hört sich sehr gut an, aber irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht  Du kaufst Dir ein Focus Rahmen, entlabelst den und dann kommt ein anderer Hersteller drauf? Sorry, ist wohl noch zu früh....



Kommt ein anderer Derby Markenname rauf. Mit Focus habe ich nicht so viel zu tun und beim anderen gibt es bis dato keinen Carbon 29er!

Die Lackierung bekomme ich dann auch für lau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...da hat wohl einer zu viel Zeit zum GRÜBELN



Wohl eher Kopfkino!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also der kommvor gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, wird aber auch noch durch die position (sehr weit vorne) unterstützt, der sn hingegen sieht gut aus.



Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kommt ein anderer Derby Markenname rauf. Mit Focus habe ich nicht so viel zu tun und beim anderen gibt es bis dato keinen Carbom 29er!
> 
> Die Lackierung bekomme ich dann auch für lau.



Ok, was kommt den drauf.... Kalkhoff? 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend..... ab ins Stadion!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ok, was kommt den drauf.... Kalkhoff?



Nee, Rixe....


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Der Drössiger ist da Foto gibts nicht, weil meine Cam mal wieder alle ist.
Aber er ist auch nicht sonderlich spektakulär, da schwarz. 

nochmal zum Thema KommVor. Am richtigen Rahmen sieht er auch gut aus







Er hat bei mir auch schon einige Schlammschlachten überstanden und die Oberfläche sieht immer noch gut aus. Da ist nichts was man nicht leicht wegpolieren könnte. 

Hier mal noch ein Bild von der letzten Tour:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> nochmal zum Thema KommVor. Am richtigen Rahmen sieht er auch gut aus
> 
> ............



Was soll denn das bitte heißen?!  

Stütze ist ja auch eine Easton.  Habe den Sattel bei mir erstmal grob draufgesteckt. Ausgerichtet bestimmt schöner anzusehen..


Tolles Giant und eine stattliche Schrittlänge.. (!?)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Februar 2012)

...finde den komm-vor auch net soo schlecht...sonst kommt er halt auf ne Carbon-SSP da paßt er dann ganz bestimmt


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Schrittlänge liegt bei ca. 85 cm bei 1,80m. Ich mag halt lieber kleine Rahmen. Die Giantrahmen haben immer ein relativ langes Oberrohr. Da geht dass dann sehr gut.

Das Rad habe ich leider nicht mehr. Da gabs nen Riss in der Sitzstrebe knapp über der Bremse. War wahrscheinlich ein Transportschaden. 
Naja der fährt jetzt in Russland. Da gabs den Höchstbietenden 

Im Vergleich ist das Tomac sehr gemütlich.

Die Stütze ist auch eine EC70 die ich gecleant hatte. Die ging beim E für läppische 13 Euro weg


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ok, was kommt den drauf.... Kalkhoff?
> 
> Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend..... ab ins Stadion!



Ich verschwinde gleich zum Geburtstagsessen beim Griechen.


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2012)

na dann guten hunger, 
bin dann mal mit frau und sohn cocktails schlürfen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

aufgrund des vielen schnees ists sehr schwirig bei uns. Bin dann aber heute morgen einmal "albgschwänd" und zurück gejoggd...

Das bild ist vor der abfahrt nach hause gemacht...





sie war meine begleiterin


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Ach ist die süß.
 Isoliert der Gesichtspullover eigentlich? 

Ist hier heute eigentlich irgendjemand anwesend? Bin grade Babysitten und der kleine ist grade ins Bett. Hab also noch genug Zeit zum Dummschwätzen.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

ist schon besser als wenn ich nichts hätte.

Bis im sommer ist er wieder lang...extra für die rennsaison, damit die helfer mich nicht verpassen den bidon zu reichen


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja bei dir schon son Markenzeichen. Habs irgendwann sogar mal in der Bike gelesen da sahst du auch sehr wild aus. Da würde ich sofort Platz machen.
Meine Freundin fragt ob sie deinen Hund haben kann


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

ja man das war cool mit der bikebravo. Gefragt wird man auch nicht...

Musste son sein...waren mit den könnern+ für freeride unterwegs und das als marathonisti

Musste dann einsehen, dass ich sehr viele könner+ hintermir gelassen habe. War aber nur mal so ein experiment von mir und einem kollegen der mich damals dazu gedrängt hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist hier heute eigentlich irgendjemand anwesend? Bin grade Babysitten und der kleine ist grade ins Bett. Hab also noch genug Zeit zum Dummschwätzen.




Ja, ich! - Genau wie die letzten 8 Tage (und Nächte) !  



Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, denn ich muss  v-o-r-a-u-s-s-i-c-h-t-l-i-c-h  am Montag wieder arbeiten. 
 _[hier müsst ihr euch jetzt 147.209 davon vorstellen]_


Dann bin ich erst abends online...


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Was war das für ne Strecke? Warst doch ssp oder?


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Jupi noch einer.  Der Hüpfesmiley ist gut.

Meine Freundin meint, dass der Hund noch ins Bremsenpaket gepasst hätte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Onkel-doc, gibt´s schon eine farbliche Richtung zum neuen Rocky? Kommentare gab´s ja genug.
Is´aber auch hübsch - hab´s gestern im HiBike live gesehen...   

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

na ja, das ganze ist ja eigentlich fertig.

Naben sind blau, kappe auch, speichennippel ebenfalls und nicht zu vergessen die stütze.

Rest bleibt mal so. 

Hab ja schon erwähnt was noch getauscht wird.

Mitte jahr kommt eventuell noch ne blaue BOR kurbel drauf und ne brake force one


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was war das für ne Strecke? Warst doch ssp oder?




meinst du mich? das war auf der plosen bei brixen am testival...


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Ja meinte dich.
Gibts vom Rocky ein aktuelles Foto? 
Bist du die BF1 schon gefahren? Kanns mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Das Konzept ist ja eigentlich so simpel, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Großen nicht schon ähnliches probiert hätten.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

jep das hier...von heute.





Na ja, der junge hattte die idee schon mit 14 jahren. Jetzt ist er glaub ich 19 jahre alt. Hat ds ganze sichern lassen. Da sind 5 jahre dazwischen.

Hab sie leider noch nicht testen können. Muss da mal schauen. Denke aber das ding funktioniert schon gut. Das system ist ja simpel und ned kompliziert. Vielleicht lass ich mich auch einfach überraschen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

Guten AAAbend zusammen!

Die Nacht gestern war heftig, bin immer noch voll im Eimer....

Hey Onkel Doc, cooles Pic!
Ich werde immer verrückt wenn der Bart mal etwas länger wird, das juckt doch wie der taunusteufel...

Das Rocky find ich auch sexy, mag das blau...!


Hey Marco !

Und was macht die Sattelgeschichte?
Warum lässt du nicht einfach den Sn dran?
Denk daran! Ohne Arbeiten gehen keine Teile fürs Bike..
Und ich fühl mich auch besser wenn ich weiss das du auch knechten bist.


Grüß Dich Philipp mit Freundin!!
Das "alte" Giant war echt schön!
Hattest doch noch ein anderes davor, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

´Nabend Dennis! 

Wenn ich vom Onkel den T5 sehe, dann denke ich automatisch an die Arbeit...  

Habe wegen dir und vegeta den ganzen Tag SSP- & Fixievideos angesehen.
Wie heißt der Verzögerungsvorgang da... äh....skidden oder so..!? Goil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Guten abend

Hatte davor ein XTC advanced 3 mit den Teilen vom XTC 0 was es bei nem Autounfall gekostet hat. Der 3er Rahmen war genau wie der auf dem Bild aber in Sichtcarbon. Da ist mir das Sattelrohr gerissen. Daraufhin hab ich dann auf Garantie diesen bekommen der dann wahrscheinlich bei Transport draufgegangen ist. Also ich bin von Carbon ziemlich geheilt. Giant ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste Hersteller mit wenig Erfahrngen. Das Cortez könnte ich mit Auto überfahren. da wäre dann wahrscheinlich das Auto kaputt.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

hallo die frauen lieben ihn...auch wenn er manchmal bischen kratzt.

danke für das lob.

Ach ja teufel...der speedy ist einfach am schönsten. Bei mir gibts nichts anderes mehr. Der kv sieht aus wie ei entenschnabel.


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Wen kratzt der?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

den frauen...mich nicht


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ´Nabend Dennis!
> 
> Wenn ich vom Onkel den T5 sehe, dann denke ich automatisch an die Arbeit...
> 
> ...



Schau aufs Bike und nicht auf den T5.
Hast doch nen coolen Job, sei froh

Jep, da gibts wirklich einige geile Videos von.
Skidden macht Spaß...Juhuuu


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

phillip du brauchst stahl...der verbiegt sich nur bischen. Gerade rücken und ab gehts wieder...ach ja hab ja noch einen in grün. 

Werde mein steelecht nun verkaufen. Komplett mit neuer X9 schaltungn 2x10.

Wenn jemand interesse hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo die frauen lieben ihn...auch wenn er manchmal bischen kratzt.
> 
> danke für das lob.
> 
> Ach ja teufel...der speedy ist einfach am schönsten. Bei mir gibts nichts anderes mehr. Der kv sieht aus wie ei entenschnabel.




Hey, El Mucho...    ...du bist immer soooooo bös´ zu mir!? 

Ne, der KV ist liebe auf den 2.Blick. Hoffe auch auf den ersten Ritt...!?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

warum arbeitest du nicht teufel??? Krank, unfall oder was anderes??


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Interesse immer aber mangels Masse
Titan reizt mich ziemlich... wenns Rennrad fertig ist gibts nen Titanpot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> *phillip du brauchst stahl*...der verbiegt sich nur bischen.
> 
> Wenn jemand interesse hat.



Schweden Stahl, Deutscher Stahl oder Diebstahl??


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Diebstahl war vor dem ersten Giant...brauch ich nicht. Stahl heißt meine Ische mit Nachnamen. Hab ich also schon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> warum arbeitest du nicht teufel??? Krank, unfall oder was anderes??



Eiter in der Stirnhöhle...  Das habe ich neuedings in regelmäßigen Abständen. 
Mein Immunsystem ist irgendwie total mies....   
Stress, Unzufriedenheit...   Habe ein etwas bescheidenes Betriebsklima. Ärzte vermuten DAS als Herd. 
Aber da muss ICH was daran ändern ; wird schon..!

*Zurück zum Thema! Ähm, okay, wir haben ja gar keins...
*


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

mein steelecht=deutscher=geiler stahl=panzerstahl


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Diebstahl war vor dem ersten Giant...brauch ich nicht. Stahl heißt meine Ische mit Nachnamen. Hab ich also schon



also Deutscher Stahl!  Respekt!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Guten abend
> 
> Hatte davor ein XTC advanced 3 mit den Teilen vom XTC 0 was es bei nem Autounfall gekostet hat. Der 3er Rahmen war genau wie der auf dem Bild aber in Sichtcarbon. Da ist mir das Sattelrohr gerissen. Daraufhin hab ich dann auf Garantie diesen bekommen der dann wahrscheinlich bei Transport draufgegangen ist. Also ich bin von Carbon ziemlich geheilt. Giant ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste Hersteller mit wenig Erfahrngen. Das Cortez könnte ich mit Auto überfahren. da wäre dann wahrscheinlich das Auto kaputt.



Shit!
Hast ja echt Pech gehabt.
Hab nun auch schön öfter über einen Carbonrahmen nachgedacht, nun lass ich es bleiben....



onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo die frauen lieben ihn...auch wenn er manchmal bischen kratzt.
> 
> danke für das lob.
> 
> Ach ja teufel...der speedy ist einfach am schönsten. Bei mir gibts nichts anderes mehr. Der kv sieht aus wie ei entenschnabel.



Ich probiers mal aus...
Kein Ding!
Ich dachte bei dem KV eher an einen Schwan.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> warum arbeitest du nicht teufel??? Krank, unfall oder was anderes??



Eigentlich solls keiner wissen aber er hat ein Satteltrauma...
Ne, Kopf hoch Marco!!Bei uns ist das Betriebsklima auch übel!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

oh jungs, muss mich verabschieden...meine freundin braucht den bart und möchte kuscheln

schöner abend noch und gute besserung an den teufel. Wird zeit, dass du dich auf deinem hobel abreagierst...mach ich auch immer so...

greets jungs


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Zurück zum Thema! Ähm, okay, wir haben ja gar keins...
> *


 Find ich ja so schön hier.

Schlechtes Immunsystem hab ich auch, aber bei mir gibts dafür auch nen Grund. Da weiß man wenigstens was los ist. Anders rum stell ichs mir sehr doof vor

Aber wie gesagt: zurück zum Thema


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Stahl heißt meine Ische mit Nachnamen. Hab ich also schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Wo ist Veikko eigentlich?


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Schläft bestimmt schon. Die immer alle mit ihrem richtigen Leben... 

Der Drössiger war übrigens eine gute Wahl. Sieht sehr gut aus und hat ne nette Rohrform für den Preis echt top. Danke euch dafür.


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt??

Melde Dich oder....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich zieh´mir jetzt noch ein Kaffee und setze mich mal kurz zu meiner Herzdame.  
 ... "Was guckst du" ... 

Bin aber später wieder da..


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt??
> 
> Melde Dich oder....



 Fangt ihr wieder mit euren Bondagegeschichten an?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Fangt ihr wieder mit euren Bondagegeschichten an?




Hunde die bellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich zieh´mir jetzt noch ein Kaffee und setze mich mal kurz zu meiner Herzdame.
> ... "Was guckst du" ...
> 
> Bin aber später wieder da..



Bis dann vielleicht...



InoX schrieb:


> Fangt ihr wieder mit euren Bondagegeschichten an?



Sorry, aber ich kanns nicht lassen...!


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hunde die bellen....


Miau..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Noch kurz...





Kommt auf dem Bild aber total schaizze rüber. Ich bin auch echt ein mieser Bildermacher, muss ich zugeben..
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist nur eine Notlösung und die Kurbel wird noch schwarz.
7,22kg

Bis später


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Bild von deiner letzten Tour mitm Rad?

Sieht sehr gut aus. Die Griffe wirken mir mit den Gripshiftern etwas komisch aber das ist wahrscheinlich Gewohnheit.


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Noch kurz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kennst ja meine Meinung zum Beone.
Habs mir heute Mittag schon angesehen, sehr schön!!
Die Kurbel ist wirklich das einzige was noch ein wenig stört.
Wenn ich nicht so wenig vertrauen in Carbonrahmen hätte...




InoX schrieb:


> Bild von deiner letzten Tour mitm Rad?


Die Bank war besetzt...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

bin wieder von der Völlerei zurück!

Was geht hier wieder mit Fesselspielen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

@inox

Findest du? Griffe gehen doch..


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

Jep, die gehen doch klar!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin wieder von der Völlerei zurück!
> 
> ...



Grüß Dich!
Ich kann dazu nichts sagen.
Mir sind die Hände gebunden..


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ´Nabend Dennis!
> 
> Wenn ich vom Onkel den T5 sehe, dann denke ich automatisch an die Arbeit...
> 
> ...



Hast Du auch einen T5 Multivan als Firmenauto?


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Auf dem zweiten Bild siehts besser aus.

Jaja die Fesselspiele. Das wird mir aber jetzt zu voll hier.

War der Grieche mit dem Ouzo auch nicht zu geizig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so wenig vertrauen in Carbonrahmen hätte...



Philipp hatte doppelt Pech mit Carbon, aber ich kenne nur *1*(!!) MaxAri (= BeOne) der gerissen ist. Nach einem Sturz wohlgemerkt!! 
Guckt doch mal wie dogdaysunrise seinen Ari knüppelt.  Hält!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Du kennst ja meine Meinung zum Beone.
> Habs mir heute Mittag schon angesehen, sehr schön!!
> Die Kurbel ist wirklich das einzige was noch ein wenig stört.
> Wenn ich nicht so wenig vertrauen in Carbonrahmen hätte...
> ...



Ich fahre mit meinen gut 100 Kilogramm bereits seit einigen Jahren Carbonrahmen und habe trotz Stürzen noch keinen zerstört bekommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du auch einen T5 Multivan als Firmenauto?



Moin Jens!
Nicht ganz...


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp hatte doppelt Pech mit Carbon, aber ich kenne nur *1*(!!) MaxAri (= BeOne) der gerissen ist. Nach einem Sturz wohlgemerkt!!
> Guckt doch mal wie dogdaysunrise seinen Ari knüppelt.  Hält!



An welcher Stelle denn gerissen?
Hab wirklich schon oft drüber nachgedacht, mal schauen.
Wo hast du deinen denn her?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle denn gerissen?
> Hab wirklich schon oft drüber nachgedacht, mal schauen.
> Wo hast du deinen den her?




Stadler!
Wo der Riss war weiß ich nicht mehr..


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinen gut 100 Kilogramm bereits seit einigen Jahren Carbonrahmen und habe trotz Stürzen noch keinen zerstört bekommen.



Ok!
Du machst mir Mut.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> Nicht ganz...



Ich schon, und wenn man ihn privat nutzen kann ist das eine geniale Karre!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stadler!
> Wo der Riss war weiß ich nicht mehr..



Merci!
Ich geh mal schauen...

PS:Achja, die Pics schick ich Dir morgen noch...hats fast vergessen.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ok!
> Du machst mir Mut.



Wobei die zukünftig nicht mehr soviel aushalten müssen sollen. Der Plan sieht ja 10-15 Kilo weniger für den Sommer (und anschließend dauerhaft) vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Mein Händler fährt auch den Giant und wiegt auch einiges. Der hat aber auch slicks drauf... hm

Ich fahr die Dinger aber auch ohne Rücksicht. Soweit ich kann knüppel ich die auch überall runter. Wiege aber auch nur 75 Kg fahrfertig


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mein Händler fährt auch den Giant und wiegt auch einiges. Der hat aber auch slicks drauf... hm



Der hat dann genug Einpressdruck für den Trail!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei die zukünftig nicht mehr soviel aushalten müssen sollen. Der Plan sieht ja 10-15 Kilo weniger für den Sommer (und anschließend dauerhaft) vor.





InoX schrieb:


> Mein Händler fährt auch den Giant und wiegt auch einiges. Der hat aber auch slicks drauf... hm



Zu schwer bin ich ja mit meinen 78 kg auf keinen Fall, aber manchmal muss mein Quantec schon ordentlich einstecken (vielleicht auch weil von mir in falschen Bereichen eingesetzt) und da liegt der Hund begraben...


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

So wirds bei mir auch sein. Macht ja sonst kein Spaß


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> So wirds bei mir auch sein. Macht ja sonst kein Spaß



Pennt der Zwerg eigentlich schon?


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Jep. Der hat mich in Uno an die Wand gespielt und musste dann ins Bett. Ich sitz halt am längeren Hebel. 

Wenn schon nicht zuhause dann wenigstens hier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> So wirds bei mir auch sein. Macht ja sonst kein Spaß


Stimmt!


InoX schrieb:


> Jep. Der hat mich in Uno an die Wand gespielt und musste dann ins Bett. Ich sitz halt am längeren Hebel.
> 
> Wenn schon nicht zuhause dann wenigstens hier....



Meine Kids zocken mich beim Uno auch immer ab.
Mach Dir nichts draus...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

Die sind Euch über und lassen Euch im Glauben das ihr die Kontrolle habt!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die sind Euch über und lassen Euch im Glauben das ihr die Kontrolle habt!
> 
> Gute Nacht!





Gute Nacht!


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Memory ist auch so schlimm. Ich übe zwar immer mit meiner schwester die erst 4 ist aber das hilft hier auch nicht. Der kleine hats einfach drauf


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Joa... und sonst so?


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2012)

Hab noch was kleines für den TT.
Vielleicht kennst Du es noch nicht...?
Für alle anderen natürlich auch.
Klick

Ach, hoffentlich ists bald wieder warm!!!!!!!!!!

Gute Nacht die Herren, es war sehr angenehm.


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Mein Handy ist dafür zu langsam
Gibt auch ein gutes von nem Typen der mitm Fixie aufs Stylfserjoch fährt und danach wieder runter. Die Reifen leiden ziemlich. Der hintere war runter bis auf die Karkasse.

Kennt ihr aber bestimmt.


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2012)

ich  muss meinen kleinen in uno immer gewinnen lassen sonst hat er keine lust mehr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

Wieder da 


Tolles Video. Einfach crazy!


Philipp, 
gleiche Größe, gleiche Schrittlänge, gleiches Gewicht, gleichen Drössi-Rahmen (wenn auch zeitlich versetzt) UND die gleiche Frau..    (Insider)

Hast du eigentlich die Email bekommen?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich  muss meinen kleinen in uno immer gewinnen lassen sonst hat er keine lust mehr



Moin nun wieder,

Das kommt mir stark bekannt vor. Da sehe ich mich als Kind wieder. Ich konnte als Dreikaesehoch sehr schlecht verlieren und habe rumgetobt wenn ich öfter als 2x hintereinander bei Gesellschaftsspielen verloren habe.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

TT: Bei den ganzen Gemeinsamkeiten wäre ich dann doch mal für ein Treffen 

Hier mal ein bild von meinem Neuzugang in meiner Fahrradrümpelecke.

Leider ist mein Handy echt überfordert gewesen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

Schöner Drössi ! Bin den sehr, sehr gerne gefahren.

Heute habe ich eingeschränktes Rechnerverbot  -   16. Geburtstag von unserem Großen..  

Moin, moin erstmal...


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2012)

moin, 
na dann viel spaß beim feiern


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

Moin ("moin, moin" sagen nur Schnacker  )

nach einem schönen Fussballabend werde ich meinen verkaterten Kopf in den Helm zwängen und das traumhafte Wetter für eine schöne Biketour nutzen... Euch einen schönen Tag.

Gruß Marcus

Der Drössiger gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

Wtf sind Schnacker?


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wtf sind Schnacker?



Schnacker Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schnacker Nicht böse gemeint


Nich lang schnacken, Kopp in' Nacken


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wtf sind Schnacker?



Diese sueddeutschen Nichtswisser!


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

Hab auch nochn ziemlich gutes Fixievideo...:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14930896"]SEABASE vs STELVIO on Vimeo[/ame]

einige kennen es sicherlich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Februar 2012)

Hammer!   


Trotzdem mit dem RR oder MTB viiiel besser und schneller.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nich lang schnacken, Kopp in' Nacken



Genau und bitte "Schnacken und Nacken" mit GG gesprochen 

Bei Dir alles ok?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau und bitte "Schnacken und Nacken" mit GG gesprochen
> 
> Bei Dir alles ok?
> 
> Gruß Marcus




Naja... geht so...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Moin,

nachdem das mit dem 29er diese Woche noch nicht geklappt hat muss ich Euch mal mit dem neuen Rahmen und Gabel für meinen Racer nerven:





Leider nur ein sehr schlechtes Bild, da anschließend der Kameraakku in die Knie ging. Für ein zweites Foto reichte es dann nach der Tour von Heute nicht mehr. Man sollte die Kamera bei diesen Temperaturen auch nicht über Nacht im Auto lassen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte bei der Kombi  Carbonrahmen/Carbonstütze kein gutes Gefühl mit ´nem Schnellspanner zu arbeiten. Hast Du die Kurbel neu lackiert (matt) oder liegt das an der super Bildqualität  Bist Du heute in den HABE´s gewesen?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Moin,

der alte Rahmen hatte noch ein Sattelrohr von 31,6 und der neue 27,2mm. Da hatte ich dann leider nur die Klemmschelle mit Schnellspanner zur Hand. Glücklicherweise ist die von hinten mit einem Inbus gekontert so dass man die mit geschlossenen Schnellspanner mit einen DM-Schlüssel anziehen kann.

Die Kurbel ist original und wahrscheinlich durch die Sonne so am Blinken.

Ansonsten sind wir Heute hier in Bruchhausen-Vilsen zu dritt unterwegs gewesen. Für 400 Hm hat es dann in den 2 Stunden auf den 33 Kilometern auch gereicht. 

Auswärtig Biken will ich erst dann wenn ich mir sicher bin das mein Kreislauf wieder stabil und ohne Probleme unter Belastung funktioniert.Habe keinen Bock eine gute Autostunde von zuhause den Klappmann auf dem Trail zu machen und dann anschließend noch nach Hause eiern zu müssen.

Lief aber Heute sehr gut in dieser Hinsicht. Selbst der erste steilere Anstieg, bei dem ich sonst grundsätzlich beim Hochpumpen seit jeher kurz vorm Kotzen stand, lief ohne körperliche Schwierigkeiten. Der Verdacht liegt jetzt sehr nahe das mein Körper schon seit längerem mit Bluthochdruck unter Belastung zu kämpfen hatte.

Nur hatte ich doch tatsächlich vorhin nach "nur" 2 Stunden tatsächlich Krämpfe in beiden Oberschenkeln auf dem letzten Kilometer.

Ansonsten sehe ich deutliches Licht am Ende des Tunnels, so dass wir uns gerne demnächst mal für eine Tour in den HaBe's treffen können sofern Du mit einem Schlaffi wie mir durch die Hügel schleichen magst.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich deutliches Licht am Ende des Tunnels, so dass wir uns gerne demnächst mal für eine Tour in den HaBe's treffen können sofern Du mit einem Schlaffi wie mir durch die Hügel schleichen magst.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Da mach Dir mal keine Gedanken, meine Gesundheit hat mir im letzten Jahr   auch einen gewaltigen Knüppel zwischen die Beine gehauen. Schleichen finde ich toll  Das Jahr hat ja gerade erst angefangen und ein Termin für eine gemeinsame Tour wird sich bestimmt finden.

Marcus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

*@Philipp*

Email kommt morgen.


*@Alle *

Schönen Start in die neue Woche!! 


Gruß Marco


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

danke, dir ebenso.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@Philipp*
> 
> Email kommt morgen.
> 
> ...





InoX schrieb:


> danke, dir ebenso.




Gerade noch schnell gemessen: 420mm  Mitte-Mitte der Lenkerenden. Rest morgen.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@Philipp*
> 
> Email kommt morgen.
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

geht's ab morgen wieder Arbeiten? Oder bist Du weiterhin krank?

Ansonsten Danke!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> geht's ab morgen wieder Arbeiten? Oder bist Du weiterhin krank?
> 
> ...




Hi!

Ne, ich muss wieder ran.  Obwohl ich mit den Bronchen irgendwie noch etwas im Unreinen bin..  
Wenn´s doch nicht klappen sollte, bin ich halt wieder früher zu Hause (und kann wie die letzten Tage den Threat hier zuspamen....   ) .....

Merci der Nachfrage


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ne, ich muss wieder ran.  Obwohl ich mit den Bronchen irgendwie noch etwas im Unreinen bin..
> Wenn´s doch nicht klappen sollte, bin ich halt wieder früher zu Hause (und kann wie die letzten Tage den Threat hier zuspamen....   ) .....
> ...





..ich meinte zuschnaGGen !!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

Deshalb hast Du Dich Heute so zurückgehalten!


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2012)

danke auch.....

mist schon wieder vorbei das wochenende aber wieder dichter an der kw7


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..ich meinte zuschnaGGen !!



Respekt, Du lernst schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> danke auch.....
> 
> mist schon wieder vorbei das wochenende aber wieder dichter an der kw7



Mittwoch sollte meiner auch fertig sein. Da bin ich wieder einmal in Cloppenburg.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb hast Du Dich Heute so zurückgehalten!



Ne, wir hatten Gäste da... 



unocz schrieb:


> danke auch.....
> 
> mist schon wieder vorbei das wochenende aber wieder dichter an der kw7



2012 ist doch ein Schaltjahr, da fällt KW7 doch aus!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2012 ist doch ein Schaltjahr, da fällt KW7 doch aus!!



Pöse, pöse, pöse!


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

Find ich gut


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2012 ist doch ein Schaltjahr, da fällt KW7 doch aus!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

War doch nicht so gemeint...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War doch so gemein...



Ich hab's mal für Dich passend geändert!


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2012)

alles cool


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

*@jens*









------------------------------------------

Videos einfügen kapier´ ich einfach nicht...   Hab´s schon zig mal versucht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

Mach dir nichts draus. Klappt bei mir auch nur in den seltensten Fällen. War heute richtig glücklich als ich in eine Ebayauktion fotos aus meinem Rennrad-news-album einfügen konnte um Gebühren zu sparen.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@jens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wirst es überleben.


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

Aber wir auch? Was denn für ein Video?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade auf so einen Rahmen geboten. 
1 Sek. vor Ende wurde ich Ã¼berboten. (Stand noch bei 38,40, mein Max-Gebot 58,00 â¬.)
Bin umgehend auf *Mein Ebay* zurÃ¼ck, da hatte ich schon ein Angebot an unterlegene Bieter. Solch DrecksÃ¤cke!!!!! 
EBAY wird immer schlechter... 

Was sagt ihr zu 57 â¬ ?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf so einen Rahmen geboten. 1 Sek. vor Ende wurde ich überboten.
> Bin umgehend auf Mein Ebay zurück, da hatte ich schon ein Angebot an unterlegene Bieter. Solch Drecksäcke!!!!!
> EBAY wird immer schlechter...
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu 57  ?



Und ich habe mal wieder Theater mit Verkäufen meiner gebrauchten Teile. Einer will z.B. in meinem Angebot für eine Scheibenbremse "aus Ausstellungsstück" gelesen haben und die Bremse zurückgeben.

Steht aber eindeutig gebraucht im Angebot.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2012)

Na super, das braucht ja auch kein Mensch.

Liege zwar knapp vor den 600 positiven Bewertungen, aber da war einiges an Zankerei dabei. Manchmal würde ich am liebsten meinen Account löschen..
Tja, in der Bucht wird auch oft Dreck an Land gespült... 

Ich habe dem Verkäufer gerade mal _brainstorming-technisch _meine Meinung geschrieben!
Abwarten.
Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe, meld ich das EBAY.

Was sagst du zum Preis? Soll ein low-budget-fixie werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2012)

Richtig so!
Da würde ich mal nen ganz dezenten Hinweis an Ebay schicken. Die achten da auch drauf. Kenn da nen Fall. Wird man für 2 Wochen gesperrt und alle Angebote werden gelöscht. Das kann nem Händler schon richtig weh tun.
hab hier doch schon was zu den Einzig Rahmen gelesen. Die Verarbeitung soll auch lowbudget sein, würde mir aber trotzdem reichen. Fixies werden ja seltener im Gelände benutzt

Das mit dem Austellungstück ist ja wohl ein dreister Versuch. Auch da müsste ebay doch belegen können ob du das Angebot geändert hast.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Richtig so!
> Da würde ich mal nen ganz dezenten Hinweis an Ebay schicken. Die achten da auch drauf. Kenn da nen Fall. Wird man für 2 Wochen gesperrt und alle Angebote werden gelöscht. Das kann nem Händler schon richtig weh tun.
> hab hier doch schon was zu den Einzig Rahmen gelesen. Die Verarbeitung soll auch lowbudget sein, würde mir aber trotzdem reichen. Fixies werden ja seltener im Gelände benutzt
> 
> Das mit dem Austellungstück ist ja wohl ein dreister Versuch. Auch da müsste ebay doch belegen können ob du das Angebot geändert hast.



Ich habe es definitiv von Anfang an als gebraucht deklariert. Jetzt stören ihn Kratzer auf dem Bremsgriff an einer als gebraucht mit Abnutzungsspuren deklarierten Bremse.!

Ein anderer Käufer hat bei einem gebrauchten Sattel nur eine neutrale Wertung abgegeben weil Kratzer und noch ein wenig Dreck vom Fahren am Sattel waren.

Ich glaub ich versuch es das nächste mal hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs,
Ich hab jetzt immer alles ca. zwei Wochen im Bikemarkt bevor ich es bei Ebay verkaufe. Da geht die Hälfte weg wenn man realistische Preise macht und kosten tuts auch nichts. Was will man mehr?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe von ebay auch Abstand genommen. Ist ja nur noch gewerblich dort zu finden. Seehr seehr wenige Private Händler. Aussederm finde ich es blöd, dass ich einem Käufer der nach 3 Wochen immer noch nicht bezahlt hat nicht einfach wie früher ne negativ Bewertung schicken kann.

Mal was anderes, ärgere mich in letzter Zeit immer mehrüber meinen Reifen. Hab nen Conti Speed King 2,1 SS i.V. mit Schwalbe xLight Schläuche und des ist ständig platt.
Letztens hab ich den Schlauch gewechselt und seid dem keinen mm gefahren, gestern komm ich in die Garage--> reifen platt.

VG
Marco


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2012)

Da wirst du vermutlich schon selbst nachgeschaut haben, aber ist vielleicht noch so etwas wie ein Dorn im Reifen?

Zum eBay Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich da so gut wie nichts mehr kaufe und es auch vermeide, etwas zu verkaufen. Da werden einem einfach zu viele Steine in den Weg gelegt (z.B. der Wegfall negativer Bewertungen des Verküfers). Von den hohen Gebühren mal ganz abgesehen...

Ach ja - et wird wieder 






Aber bei zweistelligen Minusgraden eilt es leider eh nicht...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2012)

kommt jut mit dem CD. Langsam gefällts.
Rest noch schön in schwarz und dann ab auf die piste...


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2012)

Das was da steht war auch vorher schon so 
Das mit den schwarzen Teilen habe ich an anderer Stelle schon erklärt. Die werden es erstmal nicht, v.A. weil es sich dieses Jahr nicht für mich lohnen wird.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2012)

ach nö man...gibts da bald was neues bei dir??
Oder fährst du weniger?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2012)

Nein, weder noch...
Ich bin voraussichtlich nur noch bis Ende Juli in Deutschland. Dann bin ich für ein halbes Jahr im Ausland. In einem Land, in das ich mein Rad ungern mitnehmen würde 
Kurbel bliebe eh silber (da XT vorhanden und für immer noch sehr gut befunden). Stütze würde ich höchstens gegen 'ne schwarze Thomson tauschen. Und vll. nur noch 1 KB (ggf. TA Chinook 40t + XC KeFü).

P.S.: Der Thread war 'ne gute Idee, da muss man (hoffentlich) kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man spammt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2012)

hi lupus....bist denn nochmal in MV?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2012)

Vereinzelt. Also mal so zwischendurch  Zweites Märzwochenende, das sollte es dann aber auch schon gewesen sein bis zum Sommer.


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2012)

Hier muss man wegen gar nichts ein schlechtes Gewissen haben


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo jungs noch zur kenntniss, verkaufe mein grünes steelecht als komplett oder auch nur der rahmen.

Bei fragen und interesse PN.

Ist schon hart so ein hübsches bike zu verkaufen.

ach ja, war heute mal wieder 1 1/2 stunden mit meiner kröte unterwegs.

Herrliches wetter bei saukälte...brrrr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi an alle!

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich die hier eingefügten Videos so runterladen kann, dass ich die auf meinem Laptop oder Smartphone jederzeit abspielen kann  -  ohne online zu sein?!
PC ist nicht sooo meine Welt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich habe mal wieder Theater mit Verkäufen meiner gebrauchten Teile. Einer will z.B. in meinem Angebot für eine Scheibenbremse "aus Ausstellungsstück" gelesen haben und die Bremse zurückgeben.
> 
> Steht aber eindeutig gebraucht im Angebot.



Moin,

Back on Time!

Jetzt hat der Vogel mich angeschrieben das ich ihm den Betrag für die Bremse zurücküberweisen soll, dann würde er die Bremse zurückschicken. zudem hätte er gesehen das die andere Bremse ja für  50,- weggegangen wäre. Für den Preis könne man sich ja unter Umständen einigen!


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2012)

Der hat sie doch nicht alle. Er hat auf das Teil soviel geboten. Wenn er nicht lesen kann und keine Fragen stellt ist das sein Problem. Außerdem ist doch bei Ebay immer ein Restrisiko, dessen sich alle bewusst sein sollten. Dass du eine schlechte Bewertung kriegen kannst ist natürlich schlecht.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der hat sie doch nicht alle. Er hat auf das Teil soviel geboten. Wenn er nicht lesen kann und keine Fragen stellt ist das sein Problem. Außerdem ist doch bei Ebay immer ein Restrisiko, dessen sich alle bewusst sein sollten. Dass du eine schlechte Bewertung kriegen kannst ist natürlich schlecht.



Der hätte von mir auf Anfrage auch noch tausende von Fotos per Mail bekommen können. Habe ich bei einem RP23 den ich gleichzeitig versteigert habe auch für einen Interessenten gemacht. Der hat den dann auch ersteigert und mir noch eine E-Mail geschickt wie sehr er sich über diesen Dämpfer freuen würde und das er perfekt passen und funktionieren würde!

Leider kann man sich als Verkäufer nicht mehr gegen schlechte Bewertungen wehren.


----------



## sellyoursoul (6. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi an alle!
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich die hier eingefügten Videos so runterladen kann, dass ich die auf meinem Laptop oder Smartphone jederzeit abspielen kann  -  ohne online zu sein?!
> PC ist nicht sooo meine Welt.
> ...



Servus!!

Welchen Browser benutzt du denn?
Für den Firefox gibt es einige Add-ons die du installieren kannst.
Wenn du nicht so fit am Rechner bist dann vielleicht das hier.
Je nach Handy musst du die Videos ggf. noch konvertieren in ein anderes unterstütztes Format.
Dafür findet sich auch einige "Freeware" im Netz.

Ja, ebay kann schon übel sein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus!!
> 
> Welchen Browser benutzt du denn?
> Für den Firefox gibt es einige Add-ons die du installieren kannst.
> ...



Danke dir!    Probier´s morgen direkt.  
Heute geht´s früh mal früh ins Bett..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke dir!    Probier´s morgen direkt.
> Heute geht´s früh mal früh ins Bett..



Da muss er den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten und ist schon völlig im Eimer!


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Februar 2012)

Cooler threat. Passt gerade genau zu mir. Manche haben es ja wohl schon mitbekommen mit meiner Bremsenangelegenheit. Was stellt ihr für Anforderungen an Bremsleistung? Sagt ihr auch das in jeder Lebenslage ein Finger reichen muss um am Vorderrad sehr hart zu verzögern? Oder bin ich ´ne Pussy und ich stell mich nur an und die Bremsen sind einfach so "schlecht"? Fährt einer von euch eine der ersten R1?


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen! 
schade dass die Heizung in der S-Bahn fast aus ist. Wahrscheinlich ist zu kalt zum Heizen


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der hätte von mir auf Anfrage auch noch tausende von Fotos per Mail bekommen können. Habe ich bei einem RP23 den ich gleichzeitig versteigert habe auch für einen Interessenten gemacht. Der hat den dann auch ersteigert und mir noch eine E-Mail geschickt wie sehr er sich über diesen Dämpfer freuen würde und das er perfekt passen und funktionieren würde!
> 
> Leider kann man sich als Verkäufer nicht mehr gegen schlechte Bewertungen wehren.



Ich habe jetzt nicht alles von Anfang an gelesen... Wenn du im ebay Angebot nachträglich etwas eingefügt hättest, würde man das dich sehen, oder? Also in Form von "Am TT.MM.JJJJ hat der Verkäufer Folgendes hinzugefügt"!? 
Der Käufer scheint echt 'n ziemlicher Penner zu sein. 
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr Probleme, dass viele nicht oder unheimlich spät gezahlt haben. Die, die nicht gezahlt haben, habe ich bei ebay auch gemeldet, aber die versprochene Rückzahlung der Gebühren habe ich nie erhalten...



InoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> schade dass die Heizung in der S-Bahn fast aus ist. Wahrscheinlich ist zu kalt zum Heizen



Sind in solchen Fällen nicht einfach solche "Tür defekt" Schilder dran?


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Du meinst dass die die Türen nicht schließen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2012)

Nein, dass sie die gar nicht erst öffnen und der Wagen dunkel und leer bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2012)

Keine Antwort ist auch ´ne Antwort und es will nur keiner aussprechen das ich ´ne Pussy bin ;(?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2012)

fahre ne aktuelle r1 und die bremst schon ganz gut. Gibt aber sicher noch bissigere. Auch da muss ich bei einigen abfahrten bei uns am schluss teilweise mit 2 fingern bremsen. Ansonsten krieg ich den krampf

Und jetzt an alle die denken der onkel ist die ganze zeit nur am bremsen...ne das bin ich nicht.

Übrigens, bei meiner freundin steht ein neues projekt an...neuer rahmen muss ran. Wir dwieder aus alu sein, da sie carbon verabscheut und stahl ned mag.

Hab da schon was im auge...


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Und jetzt an alle die denken der onkel ist die ganze zeit nur am bremsen...ne das bin ich nicht.
> 
> Hab da schon was im auge...



Na wenn du schon so betonst, dass es nicht so ist....
das klingt nicht glaubwürdig



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab da schon was im auge...



Was hast du denn im Auge? 
Carbon verabscheuen klingt mir sympathisch. 

Bin noch keine Formula Bremsen gefahren, kann also auch nichts dazu sagen.
Ich kann nur 770er XTs empfehlen und von 2006er Magura Julies abraten. Mehr bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Bald kann ich mir noch ein Bild von Hope Bremsen bilden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2012)

Also meine Hope Mini (2005er, glaube ich) geht, zumindest mit der 180 mm Scheibe, sehr gut. Ein Finger reicht immer. Mit den 160 mm bin ich noch nicht genug gefahren, um da was sagen zu können. Bei meiner 2005er XT Scheibenbremse waren 2 Finger nötig. Ich bin einen Tag Julie gefahren. Grottig. 2002er Louise brauchte auch 2 Finger. Alles in 160 mm...


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Na mal schaun. Ich werde die Hope erstmal mit XTR-Scheiben (180/160) fahren. Hoffe das klappt so. Aber klingt ja schon gut. Wird die Mini vom Doc


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2012)

Meine 180er (und die hintere 160er) waren XT. Nun will ich mal 160/160 fahren und nehme dazu die vorhandenen LX Scheiben. Sind zwar nicht besonders schön, aber vielleicht reichen 160 mm vorn ja auch.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Also im Berliner Umland schon.
Hier sollten auch 160 vorn und 140 hinten reichen bei unsern ewig langen Abfahrten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2012)

Natürlich sollten die hier und bei meinem Gewicht reichen, es geht mir eher darum, ob dann auch immer 1 Finger reicht


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2012)

Fahre die mini auch mit avid scheiben. Funktioniert ebenfalls gut. 180/160
Na ja, dann müssen wir mal bei gelegenheit bei mir ne runde drehen
Da sind die abfahrten bischen länger...und freeridemässig...verblockt sowieso. Werde mal ein foto reistellen bei nächster ausfahrt.

DIesen spruch wollte ich ja auch provozieren

Wird ein Koba racetool in roh mit klarlack.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Also im Berliner Umland schon.
> Hier sollten auch 160 vorn und 140 hinten reichen bei unsern ewig langen Abfahrten.



Habe noch eine 140er XTR CL..   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2012)

Thx für die Antworten. Also ist es normal das man so oder so ab und zu zwei Finger nehmen muss?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit 140er Scheiben? Da muss der Rahmen extra für gemacht sein?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2012)

normal nicht...aber einige neue rahmen haben glaub ich jetzt ein minimum von 160er scheiben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

So wie Doc schon schrieb, normal passt's.
Bei Rahmen mit mehr Federweg pendelt sich der Min-Wert neuerdings bei 160mm hinten ein.
Das gibt's PM- Zollangaben für,habe es aber gerade nicht im Kopf...


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2012)

Auch PM-Sättel auf PM-Adapter am Rahmen? Was fahrt ihr so für Vorbaulängen? Auch länger als 100mm?


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Was ist dir denn bequem? 

Hab nen 105er F99 am Tomac. Und nen 130er Kore am Stahlrad. Das hat aber auch eine sehr klassische mtb Geometrie. Der Rahmen sollte so irgendwas um 1990 sein.


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2012)

Morgen will ich nochmal ´ne kleine Runde fahren um auszuloten was ich wegen Bequemheit für eine Länge brauche. Ich bin bisher nur am Samstag kurz mit dem neuen Rad gefahren. Ich weiß nicht ob das nur Einbildung ist, aber mir kommt es so vor als hätte ich mit längeren Vorbauten weniger Rückmeldung von der Front


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Je kürzer desto direkter


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab da schon was im auge...



Autsch, das tut doch weh!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alles von Anfang an gelesen... Wenn du im ebay Angebot nachträglich etwas eingefügt hättest, würde man das dich sehen, oder? Also in Form von "Am TT.MM.JJJJ hat der Verkäufer Folgendes hinzugefügt"!?
> Der Käufer scheint echt 'n ziemlicher Penner zu sein.
> Ich hatte im letzten Jahr Probleme, dass viele nicht oder unheimlich spät gezahlt haben. Die, die nicht gezahlt haben, habe ich bei ebay auch gemeldet, aber die versprochene Rückzahlung der Gebühren habe ich nie erhalten...



Nein, ich hatte nichts hinzugefügt. War aber auch nicht vonnöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Je kürzer desto direkter



Und je länger desto stabiler der Geradeauslauf!




...und eventuell früher auftretenden Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2012)

Und gestreckter und bei negativem Vorbau kriegt man ne größere Sattelüberhöhung hin. Das ist das wichtigste


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2012)

90mm. Seit 9 Jahren


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2012)

Ah, danke euch. Letztes Jahr hab ich es vielleicht nur 20 mal auf insgesamt alle meine Räder gepackt wegen chronischen Schmerzen ;(. Für dieses Jahr bin ich wieder zuversichtlich


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ah, danke euch. Letztes Jahr hab ich es vielleicht nur 20 mal auf insgesamt alle meine Räder gepackt wegen chronischen Schmerzen ;(. Für dieses Jahr bin ich wieder zuversichtlich



Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

.....*nochmalkurzreinguckwashiersolosist*.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2012)

@taunusteufel


ohneworte schrieb:


> Da muss er den ersten Tag wieder arbeiten und ist schon völlig im Eimer!


 
gefällt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> @taunusteufel
> 
> 
> gefällt




Zum Schluß stechen die Bienen..!!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zum Schluß stechen die Bienen..!!



Was!? Noch nicht im Bett? Jetzt aber husch husch ins Körbchen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was!? Noch nicht im Bett? Jetzt aber husch husch ins Körbchen!


  schöner fred oder den letzten beißen die Hunde


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schöner fred oder den letzten beißen die Hunde



Egal, ich verschwinde gleich im oben genannten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schöner fred oder den letzten beißen die Hunde




So keck kenn´ich dich gar nicht!?  

R-E-S-P-E-C-T !!  


Und, Paket angekommen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Egal, ich verschwinde gleich im oben genannten.




Weichei!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2012)

hmm...oh mein schlafplatz schwindet... muß wohl jugendlicher übermut sein...die bremsen hole ich morgen ab...und der rest kommt...jetzt fehlen nur noch die teile fürs SSp


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm...oh mein schlafplatz schwindet... muß wohl jugendlicher übermut sein...die bremsen hole ich morgen ab...und der rest kommt...jetzt fehlen nur noch die teile fürs SSp



LRS geordert?


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2012)

Welche Bremse hast du geordert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2012)

bremse wird ne marta...wohne ja im flachland da wird nicht soviel gebremst und ja zwei laufräder kommen mehr sage ich erstmal nicht


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Weichei!



Vorfreude auf den neuen Rahmen welchen ich Heute definitiv bekomme. Das darf ich doch nicht verschlafen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

...und zeigen nicht vergessen


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und zeigen nicht vergessen



Fotos folgen wahrscheinlich erst morgen. Ich muss wohl wegen Kundentermin Heute Abend aller Voraussicht bis ca. 0.00 Uhr arbeiten.

(Deshalb bin ich jetzt ja auch noch hier!)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

aha...naja vorfreude und so


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss welcher LRS es wird... ein schöner guter leichter preiswerter
Nö, sag da nix...


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

na ihr, 
Ich warte auch drauf dass der Postmensch endlich kommt. denke der brauch noch 2-3 Stunden. Schade das ich das gute Stück dann noch nicht testen kann, weil Bike-Components mit Hopeteilen irgendwie nicht so schnell ist. Aber wiegen und Listen aktualisieren und Fotos machen kann ich.

Dann gibts endlich mal was neues im Aufbaufred


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

sehr schön...dann laß uns mal nicht solange warten


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Der Typ soll mich mal nicht solange warten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe doch du meinst den postpoten und nicht mich


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

jaja klar den Postboten, Die Bremsen sind ja inzwischen außerhalb deines Zuständigkeitsbereiches


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2012)

Mein Postmensch war schon da und er brachte mir Socken  und Star Trek 11


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> na ihr,
> Ich warte auch drauf dass der Postmensch endlich kommt. denke der brauch noch 2-3 Stunden. Schade das ich das gute Stück dann noch nicht testen kann, weil Bike-Components mit Hopeteilen irgendwie nicht so schnell ist. Aber wiegen und Listen aktualisieren und Fotos machen kann ich.
> 
> Dann gibts endlich mal was neues im Aufbaufred



Sag' mal, was brauchst du denn? Adapter? Da habe ich noch was. Ich müsste nur gucken, ob ich das in B habe oder in FL. Letzteres wäre doof.

Ach ja, ich habe jetzt auch was Neues am Rad:









Ich meine natürlich den Lenker, der lag aber noch rum.


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Von BC bekomme ich noch ein paar Kleinteile die eigentlich nicht nötig wären aber blau (Hope) sind und das Entlüftungskit, ein Shimano-Innenlager, einen neuen Km-Zähler und ne Dockingstation dafür. Will mal gucken wie die Sigma Auswertung am PC ist.. Ich bräuchte nur für hinten noch nen Adapter damit ich die PM-Bremse an den IS Rahmen anbauen kann. Das ganze dann für ne 160er Scheibe. Hab meinen Adapter dummer weise an meinen alten XT gelassen als ich sie verkauft habe...

Ich finde die KCNC Lenker super. Preiswert, nicht zu schwer, bzw ziemlich leicht und auch noch ein schlichtes Design. Was will man mehr?
Ich finde die Blume gut. Was wiegt sie?


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Mein Postmensch war schon da und er brachte mir Socken  und Star Trek 11



FOTOS auf der Waage und verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

Achso, diesen Adapter habe ich selbst verbaut. Sonst habe ich nur noch 'nen Adapter für IS Bremssattel auf PM Gabel für 'ne 180 mm Scheibe.
Dass man irgendwo was dranlässt, passiert immer wieder, v.A. bei Kleinteilen, die unverhältnismäßig teuer sind (Lockringe für Centerlock z.B.).

Der KCNC Lenker war am letztjährigen Zweitrad. Da der NC-17 absolut fertig war (und ich mittlerweile eh nur noch ein Rad habe) und der KCNC sonst nur rumliegt, habe ich ihn mal montiert. Aber der muss noch etwas gekürzt werden, 600 mm sind einfach zu lang 
Eine Waage habe ich leider nicht hier, das Gewicht für die Blume wird aber nachgereicht. Das vom Lenker ist bei den Gewichten zu finden.

Edit: auch wenn es in diesem Thread kein bestimmtes Thema gibt, ist es noch lange kein Marktplatz. Es ist doch zum Kotzen, dass an allen Stellen irgendwer sein Rad verkaufen will. Und dann noch nicht einmal ein richtiges Bild...


----------



## steve81 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,braucht jemand eine 970er Xtr KAssette in 11-32? HÄtte eine Abzugeben, keine 100km gelaufen!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2012)

Moin die Herren,

ich hätte noch eine Rolle W-Lan Kabel zu verkaufen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2012)

SummerTimeDelux schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Verkaufe mein Rocky Mountain Vertex 50
> 
> ...



Das ist hier nicht der Bikemarkt.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, in Hamburg ist die Alster zugefroren. Es ist echt super schön und es wir ein Alstereisvergnügen geben. Falls ihr auf der Ecke seit, lohnt es sich vorbei zu sehen...

http://www.radiohamburg.de/Hamburg-...-ist-es-klar-Alstereisvergnuegen-findet-statt




Gruß Marcus


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> FOTOS auf der Waage und verbaut!



Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Ist Größe 44 

Gewicht ist Paarweise. Nicht einzeln.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

ohjeh, da sollte mal ein wenig Sonne ran...hmm sollte meine Rolle wohl auch mal aufbauen


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ohjeh, da sollte mal ein wenig Sonne ran...hmm sollte meine Rolle wohl auch mal aufbauen



Ich hätte auch noch ´ne Rolle..... 3 Jahre alt, aber wie neu  

Ich hasse Rollentraining!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

nee ,hab ja eine, aber ich mag sie auch nicht naja... müssen wir halt erstmal anderen Sport machen


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nee ,hab ja eine, aber ich mag sie auch nicht naja... müssen wir halt erstmal anderen Sport machen



Das sollte auch kein Verkaufsangebot sein. Ich wollte nur auf das Schicksal meiner Rolle aufmerksam machen. Ich schätze mal 95% aller Heimtrainer werden genau so oft genutzt, verstauben in Kellern und Boden oder werden nach Jahren als "neu" verkauft...

Da bin ich lieber an der frischen und kalten Luft..





Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Meine Rolle steht auch nur rum. Aber auch nur weil ich das RR meiner Freundin neulich an die Wand gehängt habe und es da ganz schön ist. Hängt im Schlafzimmer...

Schönes Foto. Ich will auch aufs Eis aber ich möchte den Postmenschen nicht verpassen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

gut warte auch auf den postmann...möchte aber auch nicht raus...


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Dabei sagt mein Handy, dass draußen solide -5 Grad sind. Ist ja fast schon schön kuschlig. Egal...


----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

Moin, kennt jemand von Euch einen Online Shop, der eine größere Auswahl an integrierten Steuersätzen führt?
Die meisten Shops haben maximal 3-4 Modelle zur Auswahl und vergessen häufig wichtige Angaben wie Campy (45°/45°) oder Cane Creek (36°/45°) Standard...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Ist Größe 44
> 
> Gewicht ist Paarweise. Nicht einzeln.



Och nö,

alten Käse will doch niemand mehr sehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sag' mal, was brauchst du denn? Adapter? Da habe ich noch was. Ich müsste nur gucken, ob ich das in B habe oder in FL. Letzteres wäre doof.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe jetzt auch was Neues am Rad:
> 
> ...



Willst Du Dein Rad tarnen so das es an Deinem nächsten Lebensmittelpunkt dann doch nicht geklaut wird?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ´ne Rolle..... 3 Jahre alt, aber wie neu
> 
> Ich hasse Rollentraining!



Auch wenn ich mich wiederholen sollte, ich auch!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch kein Verkaufsangebot sein. Ich wollte nur auf das Schicksal meiner Rolle aufmerksam machen. Ich schätze mal 95% aller Heimtrainer werden genau so oft genutzt, verstauben in Kellern und Boden oder werden nach Jahren als "neu" verkauft...
> 
> Da bin ich lieber an der frischen und kalten Luft..
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dabei sagt mein Handy, dass draußen solide -5 Grad sind. Ist ja fast schon schön kuschlig. Egal...



-0,5 Grad, Was für eine Hitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin, kennt jemand von Euch einen Online Shop, der eine größere Auswahl an integrierten Steuersätzen führt?
> Die meisten Shops haben maximal 3-4 Modelle zur Auswahl und vergessen häufig wichtige Angaben wie Campy (45°/45°) oder Cane Creek (36°/45°) Standard...



Schon bei CRC geguckt? Glaube die hatten recht viele Steuersätze. Vielleicht gibts da ja was.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Willst Du Dein Rad tarnen so das es an Deinem nächsten Lebensmittelpunkt dann doch nicht geklaut wird?



Kommt ja nicht mit.

Meine Rolle wurde 2009 bis Anfang 2011 auch öfter genutzt, jetzt steht sie auch nur rum. Rolle fahren finde ich ebenfalls schrecklich...


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Hab neulich auf der Rolle geseßen und nebenbei Ps3 gespielt. Das war ok.


----------



## zuki (8. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Schon bei CRC geguckt? Glaube die hatten recht viele Steuersätze. Vielleicht gibts da ja was.



Danke. Da habe ich auch schon geguckt. Aber nichts brauchbares dabei gewesen.

Der von Hope würde mir gefallen. Aber dort finde ich keine Info zur Bauart der Lager. Ich benötige diese 45°/45° Lager. Oder aber ich raffe die Angaben von Hope nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kommt ja nicht mit.
> 
> Meine Rolle wurde 2009 bis Anfang 2011 auch öfter genutzt, jetzt steht sie auch nur rum. Rolle fahren finde ich ebenfalls schrecklich...



Haette ja durchaus ein Stimmungswandel sein können.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2012)

Hier riecht es gerade etwas streng...  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corporation (8. Februar 2012)

Cannondale SI Carbon Rennradkurbel am MTB fahren?
Ja oder Nein?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Haette ja durchaus ein Stimmungswandel sein können.



Ich möchte nicht von Löwen oder sonstwas gefressen werden


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab neulich auf der Rolle geseßen und nebenbei Ps3 gespielt. Das war ok.



Ich habe Rocky 3 gesehen.... bei einer Mightbewegung wäre ich fast vom Rad gefallen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier riecht es gerade etwas streng...  ;-)



Die Socken sind neu . Diesen Winter war ich ganze zwei mal auf der Rolle. Das Rennrad steht aber so oder so da im Wohnzimmer auf der Matte. Im Sommer halt mit normalem Ständer. Ich guck da gerne Sitcoms wie "Big Bang Theory" oder so. Wo man sich halt nicht so konzentrieren muss. Mir geht es aber auf den Sack den Fernseher so laut aufzudrehen und trotzdem das Gesumme dabei zu haben. Ich muss da mal auf Kopfhörer umsteigen. So Gummikopf Inears.

Gerade war ich ein paar Meter fahren wegen der Vorbaulänge und ich muss sagen: 5 Lagig Obenrum ist es zwar auszuhalten, macht trotzdem keinen Spaß und hab keine Lust krank zu werden nachdem ich Monate nix draußen gemacht habe. Nachdem mein neuer Job sicher ist und der Kopf beruhigter geh ich jetzt erstmal auf die Rolle um fit zu werden. Ich hoffe halt ich werd mir mit dem Teil einig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

...na für fünf Minuten schon


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Wie blöd muss Mann eigentich sein wenn man jetzt noch seine Freundin vom Kino abholt? Und was mache ich hier vorm Kino?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2012)

hmm?? Macht man das nicht mehr seine Freubdin abholen? Ist doch net,oder!


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Februar 2012)

Solange man nur die Freundin abholt und nicht das gesamte Gackerpaket. Ich nehme einfahc mal an das sie mit Freundinnen dort war


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2012)

Jep mit ner freundin. Und wenn sich zwei zierliche Mädchen zwei Flaschen Sekt "teilen" ist das als Außenstehender ziemlich anstrengend...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2012)

Liegt im Auge des Betrachters...  

-------------------------------------------------

Gut's Nächtle        ..bin beschäftigt und habe nur mal schnell mobil vorbeigeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2012)

ich halte mich zurück, und dann kommt er wieder ...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht von Löwen oder sonstwas gefressen werden



Solange das Rad nicht gefressen wird...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fotos folgen wahrscheinlich erst morgen. Ich muss wohl wegen Kundentermin Heute Abend aller Voraussicht bis ca. 0.00 Uhr arbeiten.
> 
> (Deshalb bin ich jetzt ja auch noch hier!)



Moin zusammen,

Wie schon bemerkt bin ich gerade vom Kundentermin zurück. Und ich habe ihn mitnehmen können und er sieht absolut GEIL! aus. Sorry für mein lautes Geschrei, das musste raus.

Fotos sind gemacht aber über das I-Pad schlecht hochzuladen. Der Rechner bleibt jetzt aus, von daher später im Läufe des Tages!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## der_dino (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Wie schon bemerkt bin ich gerade vom Kundentermin zurück. Und ich habe ihn mitnehmen können und er sieht absolut GEIL! aus. Sorry für mein lautes Geschrei, das musste raus.
> 
> ...




Oo du hast deinen Kunden mitgenommen?!?! und dann noch nach 0.00 Fotos gemacht?Bei allem Respekt..bitte nicht hochladen.. Danke!

Und dann entschuldige dich nicht bei uns für dein Geschrei, sondern bei den Nachbarn...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> Oo du hast deinen Kunden mitgenommen?!?! und dann noch nach 0.00 Fotos gemacht?Bei allem Respekt..bitte nicht hochladen.. Danke!
> 
> Und dann entschuldige dich nicht bei uns für dein Geschrei, sondern bei den Nachbarn...



Ok, für Neueinsteiger schlecht verständlich....


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Das waren aber auch meine ersten Gedanken. Danke dass das schon jemand übernommen hat

TT: Anstrengend kann auch poistiv sein... WARS ABER LEIDER NICHT!!!

Zurück zu anderen Unwichtigen Themen


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2012)

fooooootoooooooos !!!!!!!!


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Nee du, lass mal


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nee du, lass mal



Für Dich gibt es dann keine, ich will Deine Nerven ja nich überstrapazieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> fooooootoooooooos !!!!!!!!



OK:


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Joa doch der ist ziemlich schön. Die breite der Sitzstreben ist nicht ganz so toll, hat aber bestimmt einen Sinn. Die innen liegende PM-Aufnahme gefällt mir auch allerdings möchte ich die Bremse nicht montieren.
Das Material sollte man nochmal überdenken.

Welches Sattelstützenmaß?

Hast du ihn schon gewogen?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Joa doch der ist ziemlich schön. Die breite der Sitzstreben ist nicht ganz so toll, hat aber bestimmt einen Sinn. Die innen liegende PM-Aufnahme gefällt mir auch.
> Das Material sollte man nochmal überdenken.



Alter Schisser!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

moin,

na @Inox...hast den die Mädels gut nach Hause gebracht?

ohneworte der Rahmen gefällt ist doch auch ne 29er? oder


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre lieber als auf ne Garantieabwicklung zu hoffen

@Vegeta: Türlich


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> na @Inox...hast den die Mädels gut nach Hause gebracht?
> 
> ohneworte der Rahmen gefällt ist doch auch ne 29er? oder



Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

...hast denn schon die Teile zum Aufbau zusammen?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber als auf ne Garantieabwicklung zu hoffen
> 
> @Vegeta: Türlich



Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich habe noch keinen Carbonrahmen auch bei Stürzen kaputtbekommen, Alu-Rahmen jedoch schon 2 Stück!

Und wenn mache ich mir bei Garantieabwicklungen überhaupt keine Gedanken, das geht bei Derby sehr schnell!

Der letzte Rahmen der bei mir brach war letztes Jahr ein Aluminium Fully-Hinterbau (Klassiker bei Fullys im Allgemeinen). Festgestellt vormittags um 11.30 Uhr beim Fahren im Deister, nachmittags um 15.30Uhr hatte ich bereits Ersatz. Dafür mußte ich dann zwar noch selber nach CLP fahren was mir in dem Falle dann egal war.

Hauptsache das Bike wird wieder fahrbereit!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...hast denn schon die Teile zum Aufbau zusammen?



Ja, fast komplett. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze suchen wir während des Aufbaus beim dicke befreundeten Radhändler raus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2012)

Oh, der Univega Rahmen ist schick! Den könnte *ich* mir mit der alten, gelben Reba, die es am Anfang mal gab, vorstellen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, der Univega Rahmen ist schick! Den könnte *ich* mir mit der alten, gelben Reba, die es am Anfang mal gab, vorstellen.



Ich habe eine schwatte Fox ohne Dekore bereits im Auto liegen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...dicke befreundeten Radhändler raus.


 
ja ne guter Radhändler ist schon was


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja ne guter Radhändler ist schon was



Der ist zwar organisatorisch ein wenig chaotisch, jedoch fachlich toppfit und richtig gut sortiert.

Und auf seinen Geburtstagspartys geht das richtig ab!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

schön alles das was ich hier oben nicht, habe außer die Partys...


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2012)

aber wirklich, sooo ein schöner raven rahmen !!!!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

Jep!

Wirklich sehr schön der Rahmen, da hat sich Dein warten und der Aufwand doch gelohnt.
Halt uns auf dem laufenden...

Was wiegt der den und bei welcher Größe?

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jep!
> 
> Wirklich sehr schön der Rahmen, da hat sich Dein warten und der Aufwand doch gelohnt.
> Halt uns auf dem laufenden...
> ...



Moin,

ich Honk habe den Rahmen gar nicht einzeln gewogen und jetzt hängen bereits ein paar Anbauteile inklusive Gabel drin.

Sonst noch jemand hier zugegen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich Honk habe den Rahmen gar nicht einzeln gewogen und jetzt hängen bereits ein paar Anbauteile inklusive Gabel drin.
> 
> ...



Joh, moin...

wirklich ein sehr schöner Rahmen. Coole Farbe und Form!

Schade das Du ihn nicht gewogen hast, was kommt den schönes dran?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2012)

meiner einer


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Meiner einer auch.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

Was denkt ihr.....

Schmolke oder ax-lightness?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

moin, nun auch vom sport zurück....nun erstmal ausruhen und ne glas Wein trinken

@ohneworte hast du ein paar Aufbaubilder für uns?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Joh, moin...
> 
> wirklich ein sehr schöner Rahmen. Coole Farbe und Form!
> 
> ...



Moin,

auf alle Fälle Fox F 32 Terralogic 100mm Gabel, Sram XX Schaltung, Magura MT8, Mavic Crossmax 29 oder Crankbrothers Cobalt 3 29, Conti Race Kind 2.2 (der geplante X-King hat orange Seitenwände:kotz: und mir persönlich zu teure Großhandelspreise für komplett schwarz will ich nicht bezahlen), 3T Carbonstütze, Easton Vorbau und Carbonlenker, Tune Speedneedle (wenn er denn endlich geliefert wird).

Wir sind dann leider heute mit dem Aufbau nicht fertig geworden weil im Paket zwar die XX Kurbel lag, jedoch Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Shifter Shimano XTR. Zwar auch geil aber nicht geplant. Also morgen noch einmal Komponententausch erledigen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Na dann haste ja fast alles. 	AX und Schmolke gibste mir. Hab da noch son Account in der Bucht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

...schöne Komponentenwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Ach das war ja der ninja der die Teile in die Runde geschmissen hat. Na gut, ich bin dann mal ruhig. Kommt ja doch nur Mist raus

Meine Bremse ist noch nicht da...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na dann haste ja fast alles. 	AX und Schmolke gibste mir. Hab da noch son Account in der Bucht.



Ich will mir einen neuen Lenker gönnen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ax oder Schmolke!


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> meiner einer


Darf dein Cube eigentlich bleiben oder geht das fürs Focus?

Gruß



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich Honk habe den Rahmen gar nicht einzeln gewogen und jetzt hängen bereits ein paar Anbauteile inklusive Gabel drin.
> 
> ...



Schade...
Ist mir auch schon passiert!
Bin auch immer zu eifrig und ungeduldig.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr.....
> 
> Schmolke oder ax-lightness?



Ist doch beides zu teuer...
Sag mal was wiegt eigentlich dein Rotorangewild Rahmen?


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich will mir einen neuen Lenker gönnen und bin mir nicht sicher ob ax oder Schmolke!


Achso... jetzt versteh ichs auch.
lieber AX, Schmolke sieht man fast immer wenn leichter sein soll. Ist fast schon son Scale unter den Lenkern.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf alle Fälle Fox F 32 Terralogic 100mm Gabel, Sram XX Schaltung, Magura MT8, Mavic Crossmax 29 oder Crankbrothers Cobalt 3 29, Conti Race Kind 2.2 (der geplante X-King hat orange Seitenwände:kotz: und mir persönlich zu teure Großhandelspreise für komplett schwarz will ich nicht bezahlen), 3T Carbonstütze, Easton Vorbau und Carbonlenker, Tune Speedneedle (wenn er denn endlich geliefert wird).
> 
> ...



Schöne Sachen 

Conti:

Evtl. hilft Dir das weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...reifen+cleanen

Post 20 + 27


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na gut, ich bin dann mal ruhig. Kommt ja doch nur Mist raus
> 
> Meine Bremse ist noch nicht da...



Dafür gibts doch diesen Thread!!
Wie gehts deinen 2 Frauen?
Wars denn arg anstrengend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Achso... jetzt versteh ichs auch.
> lieber AX, Schmolke sieht man fast immer wenn leichter sein soll. Ist fast schon son Scale unter den Lenkern.



Stimmt!
Schmolke ist schon stark vertreten...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Achso... jetzt versteh ichs auch.
> lieber AX, Schmolke sieht man fast immer wenn leichter sein soll. Ist fast schon son Scale unter den Lenkern.



Das ist eigentlich auch mein Gedanke. Vor allem können die Decals in allen Farben bestellt werden.

Der Rotwild wiegt knapp 1150g incl. Steuersatz


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Eben. Mir fällt jedenfalls auf Anhieb nicht ein wie ein AX Lenker aussieht. Vermutlich lang und hohl. Aber das Logo ist sicher in weiß und nicht rot, also 

Den Mädels gehts super


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na dann haste ja fast alles. 	AX und Schmolke gibste mir. Hab da noch son Account in der Bucht.



Für den extremen und teuren Leichtbau bin ich mir selber noch zu schwer! Hab bereits eine Schmolke Sattelstütze zerstört!


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für den extremen und teuren Leichtbau bin ich mir selber noch zu schwer! Hab bereits eine Schmolke Sattelstütze zerstört!



Das fragt man nicht aber was wiegst du?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Den Mädels gehts super



Das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für den extremen und teuren Leichtbau bin ich mir selber noch zu schwer! Hab bereits eine Schmolke Sattelstütze zerstört!



Entäusch mich nicht, ich hab sehr viel auf deine Aussage über Carbon Rahmen gegeben...und es mir überlegt.


@Ninja:
Darf ich nochmal nachfragen welchen Schaden du an deinem vorherigen Rotwild hattest?


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist die Hauptsache


Die Frage ist...wie geht es ihm??


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Die Frage ist...wie geht es ihm??


 Besser als gestern vorm Kino... Themenwechsel!


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Besser als gestern vorm Kino... Themenwechsel!


Ok...
Irgendwie vermisse ich Metrum!!
Und wo ist denn der arbeitende Teufel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Der ist bestimmt direkt nach dem Sandmann ins Bett gegangen..
Den Doc hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

Der Doc taut gerade noch auf...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Entäusch mich nicht, ich hab sehr viel auf deine Aussage über Carbon Rahmen gegeben...und es mir überlegt.
> 
> 
> @Ninja:
> Darf ich nochmal nachfragen welchen Schaden du an deinem vorherigen Rotwild hattest?



Rotwild hatte wohl in diesem Modelljahr div. Lackprobleme, er hatte einen Riss am Übergang Oberrohr/ Sattelrohr. Er wurde zur Kontrolle zersägt und es mir bestätigt, dass es nur der Lack war.


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

Danke Dir!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das fragt man nicht aber was wiegst du?



Noch deutlich dreistellig, jedoch seit der Geschichte Anfang des Jahres mit extremen Ergeiz hier 10-15 Kilos abzulegen (die letzten Jahre immer schon vorgenommen aber den richtigen Anreiz zum Vollzug nicht gehabt).


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

Im TV gibt es nur Schei$e.... oder hat jemand ´nen Tipp. 

Bitte kein Frauentausch


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin, nun auch vom sport zurück....nun erstmal ausruhen und ne glas Wein trinken
> 
> @ohneworte hast du ein paar Aufbaubilder für uns?



Kann ich dann morgen machen.


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Darf dein Cube eigentlich bleiben oder geht das fürs Focus?



nein das bleibt natürlich, hatte mit dem gedanken gespielt es zu verscherbeln aber man kriegt ja nix mehr für die arbeit und geld was man reingesteckt hat. ausserdem brauch ich ja noch ne winterschlampe


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Im TV gibt es nur Schei$e.... oder hat jemand ´nen Tipp.
> 
> Bitte kein Frauentausch





resident evil auf vox

hf&gn8 @ll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen
> 
> Conti:
> 
> ...



Der Link haut nicht hin.


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2012)

Resident Evil? Na dann muss ich doch noch etwas vorm Fernseher bleiben. Oder nerv ich meine Freundin und guck den im Bett... ich geh mal Zähneputzen
...die hats echt nicht leicht mit mir...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

SKANDAL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497031&highlight=reifen+cleanen

Post 20 + 27 sind lesenswert


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> resident evil auf vox
> 
> hf&gn8 @ll



Danke


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

der Teufel sitzt bestimmt auf der Couch und schaut fern


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Entäusch mich nicht, ich hab sehr viel auf deine Aussage über Carbon Rahmen gegeben...und es mir überlegt.
> 
> 
> @Ninja:
> Darf ich nochmal nachfragen welchen Schaden du an deinem vorherigen Rotwild hattest?



Das lag nicht an meinem Gewicht sondern an meiner eigenen Blödheit. Die Stütze war bei der ersten Tour etwas zu weit aus dem Sattelrohr, so das meine Sitzposition etwas schlecht war. Ich habe dann die Stütze etwas gesenkt und dann zu vorsichtig wieder festgezogen (hatte keinen Drehmomentschlüssel dabei). Sie ist dann leider im Sattelrohr runtergerutscht und somit aus dem vorgegeben Klemmbereich gekommen und längs gerissen. Sehr teurer Spass das Ganze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nein das bleibt natürlich, hatte mit dem gedanken gespielt es zu verscherbeln aber man kriegt ja nix mehr für die arbeit und geld was man reingesteckt hat. ausserdem brauch ich ja noch ne winterschlampe



In Einzelteilen lässt sichs eigentlich immer ziemlich gut verkaufen...
Na dann, gxxle Winterschlampe!




InoX schrieb:


> ...die hats echt nicht leicht mit mir...



In ein paar Jahren ists genau andersrum...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja ein Horrorfilm....  das ist ix für mich. Wenn ich den sehe, kann ich nicht einschlafen!


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> der Teufel sitzt bestimmt auf der Couch und schaut fern


Achja stimmt...
Der guckt bestimmt Star für Baku, wenn ich mich recht erinnere!?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> SKANDAL:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497031&highlight=reifen+cleanen
> 
> Post 20 + 27 sind lesenswert



Jetzt haut der Link hin, die Vorschläge sind mir jedoch zu aufwendig. Da rufe ich doch mal lieber einen alten Kumpel an. Der ist Außendienstler bei Conti, vielleicht hat der noch eine Satz Testmuster für mich über (wobei ich mich ungern bei ihm durchschnorre).

Dann wird es wohl doch eher der Raceking...


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Horrorfilm....  das ist ix für mich. Wenn ich den sehe, kann ich nicht einschlafen!



Das hab ich sehr gerne auf der PS gezockt, als ich noch ein "junger Mann" war...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> der Teufel sitzt bestimmt auf der Couch und schaut fern



der bequeme (freundliche Bezeichnung für "faule") Sack!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> der Teufel sitzt bestimmt auf der Couch und schaut fern




Ne, der ist gerade wieder zu Hause angekommen..

Waren unterwegs in Sachen "_Dach Ã¼ber dem Kopf_", denn nach unserem Wasserschaden (am 24.12 !!) ist bis heute noch nix passiert. 
Auf die MietkÃ¼rzung hin, haben die Vermieter von unserem HÃ¤usel ein wenig sch_aizz_e reagiert... 
Irgendwie wollen wir hier weg..

@Jens

Nettes RÃ¤hmchen !! 

Der kommt eigentlich auch hier her. Genau wie Focus, Poison...
Aber die sind ganz gut! 
Wenn man direkt dort ordert, kann mann zwischen 3K, 12K , UD,..... wÃ¤hlen. Mit Transport und dem drumherum kommt man bei ~ 350,- â¬ raus, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe...

Aber dein Design gefÃ¤llt mir sehr, sehr gut!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das hab ich sehr gerne auf der PS gezockt, als ich noch ein "junger Mann" war...



Was bin ich denn dann wenn Du nicht mehr jung bist?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> der bequeme (freundliche Bezeichnung für "faule") Sack!




Da bin ich gerade am texten, da springen die hier einem von hinten in den Rücken,....tzzzzz !


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was bin ich denn dann wenn Du nicht mehr jung bist?



Woher weisst du denn wie alt ich bin?
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch einen schönen, leichten, gepflegten Downswing Umwerfer in 34,9 rumliegen, der zum Verkauf steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, der ist gerade wieder zu Hause angekommen..
> 
> Waren unterwegs in Sachen "_Dach über dem Kopf_", denn nach unserem Wasserschaden (am 24.12 !!) ist bis heute noch nix passiert.
> Auf die Mietkürzung hin, haben die Vermieter von unserem Häusel ein wenig sch_aizz_e reagiert...
> ...



Immer noch besser als ein Dachschaden!

Ansonsten ist das vom Ursprung ja auch ein Focusrahmen. Und bei dem Design habe ich dem Lackiermeister und seiner rechten Hand mit dem besonderen Geschick für Lackierungen nach einem kurzen Gespräch über meine Vorstellungen vollauf vertraut. Hat schon was wenn man mit denen prima auskommt.

Der Rahmen kommt offiziell von Carbotec in China, wobei das genannte Unternehmen auf Ebay durchaus eine Tochterfirma sein kann. Nur werden die wahrscheinlich nicht die Vorgaben von Derby in ihrem Angebot umsetzen.

Speziell den Steuerrohrfalltest als auch der Hinterbaufalltest laut DIN Plus Plus für MTB's halten viele Rahmen nicht durch.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gerade am texten, da springen die hier einem von hinten in den Rücken,....tzzzzz !



Wenn Du so langsam bist!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Woher weisst du denn wie alt ich bin?



Du bist für mich offen wie ein Buch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn Du so langsam bist!



Komm du mal in mein Alter..


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist für mich offen wie ein Buch!


Das denkst du nur, ist alles nur ein geplanter Fake...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

Sorry,

erstmal _GUTEN ABEND_ an alle..


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*@Philipp*, hab deine Parts nicht vergessen. Sorry, Ausnahmezustand hier!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

moin


...richtig der Teufel ist ja auch nicht mehr sooo jung...


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Komm du mal in mein Alter..



Genau das meinte ich!
Ebenfalls einen guten Abend!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> ...richtig der Teufel ist ja auch nicht mehr sooo jung...




Du kleiner Messdiener, du!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du kleiner Messdiener, du!!!



Wie nett es hier wieder ist. 

Wohnst Du eigentlich in Wehrheim? Ein Freund von mir ist da vor kurzem hingezogen und den werde ich in diesem Sommer bestimmt mal besuchen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Für mich ist es dann auch Zeit, gute N8!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

oh ne treffen der plaudertaschen in wehrheim fein


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für mich ist es dann auch Zeit, gute N8!



Gute Nacht!
Hoffe es gibt dann morgen Bilder vom Aufbau!?


Zum Teufel würd ich nicht fahren, bei dem Vorliebenregister...
Spass beiseite!Irgendwann komm ich mal...!!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh ne treffen der plaudertaschen in wehrheim fein



Ey.... nach Usedom komme ich in diesem Jahr bestimmt auch noch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wie nett es hier wieder ist.
> 
> Wohnst Du eigentlich in Wehrheim? Ein Freund von mir ist da vor kurzem hingezogen und den werde ich in diesem Sommer bestimmt mal besuchen.



Hi Marcus,

nein, ich arbeite dort und bin dort im Verein.

Meinst du das gleiche Wehrheim????

Ein Treffen wäre toll!! 


Und mein Umgangston mit vegeta ist schon ok, der weiß wie´s gemeint ist  (hoffe ich doch  ) ..



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh ne treffen der plaudertaschen in wehrheim fein



Mich verwirrte immer dein  "_ne Treffen_" . Das soll in diesem Fall "_ein Treffen..._" heißen, oder? 

Wäre ja g_xx_l, ein Teffen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

ohjeh... jetzt kannste ja auch übers Eis laufen na dann sag mal ruhig bescheid


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> Hoffe es gibt dann morgen Bilder vom Aufbau!?
> 
> 
> ...



Dennis, du bist eingeladen..! ZUM BIKEN !!

Nein, muss dich enttäuschen, es gibt kein Bondage..   Ich kann damit nicht...


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2012)

Dann überleg ich mirs nochmal...
Oder Du kommst zu mir, Im Juli ist ein schöner Marathon.
Und die Worldcup-Strecke ist auch befahrbar!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

@teufel gut meinte "ein Treffen" werde mich nun besser ausdrücken...und ja ich weiss wie du es meinst alles Ok


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ohjeh... jetzt kannste ja auch übers Eis laufen na dann sag mal ruhig bescheid







EDIT: Jetzt verstanden.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> nein, ich arbeite dort und bin dort im Verein.
> 
> ...



61273 Wehrheim evtl. klappt es ja auch in Willingen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> EDIT: Jetzt verstanden.


 

na die Nordsee ist schon schön zugefroren, wie die Ostsee halt auch war aber pure Ironie


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 61273 Wehrheim evtl. klappt es ja auch in Willingen




Jup, genau!
Die Welt ist klein.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Februar 2012)

...und die Zeit rennt wieder wa @Teufel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und die Zeit rennt wieder wa @Teufel



Ruf mal durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ey.... nach Usedom komme ich in diesem Jahr bestimmt auch noch!



Und ich bestimmt nach HH!

War ich auch schon...


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2012)

endlich freitag !!!!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> endlich freitag !!!!



Jau, arbeiten...und nachher weiter Radschrauben!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dennis, du bist eingeladen..! ZUM BIKEN !!
> 
> Nein, muss dich enttäuschen, es gibt kein Bondage..   Ich kann damit nicht...



Ich würde mich momentan gar nicht trauen mit Euch zu Biken. Meine Form entspricht bei weitem nicht dem Niveau meiner Bikes. Und wird es wohl aufgrund des Jobs auch nie erreichen....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2012)

guten morgen

...freitag klingt ja gut..aber bei mir geht es nun mit arbeiten erst los


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2012)

Hab frei heute und wollte ein shortcage sram xo bei meinem neuen rocky montieren. 
Habs auch hingekriegt und dann die XTR kassette mit 34 draufgemacht.

Dann gings nicht mehr. Hab nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass das shortcage nur bis 32 zähne hnten funktioniert.

Also das midlecage wieder drauf und jetzt hat das schaltkabel spliss...verflu....t!!!!!!!!

Heute nachmittag zum kollegen in den shop und neues drauf...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2012)

moin,

  so geht's mir auch immerne Stunde geschraubt und dann: irgendwas ist dann immer...ohjeh und ich fange erst an zu schrauben...bloß gut das mann nicht nur ein bike hat


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2012)

So.... Feierabend, Wochenende und jetzt ein schönes Bier auf der Alster!

Das Leben kann so schön sein 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2012)

prost Marcus...kannst gerne eins für mich mittrinken

ps. würde lieber ne Glühwein nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> prost Marcus...kannst gerne eins für mich mittrinken
> 
> ps. würde lieber ne Glühwein nehmen




Danke, das werde ich machen.....

Von Glühwein bekomme ich immer Kopfschmerzen und fange an fremde Frauen anzusprechen... Nüchtern bin ich schüchtern, voll bin ich toll


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Dann gings nicht mehr. Hab nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass das shortcage nur bis 32 zähne hnten funktioniert.



Komisch, ich wollte diesbezüglich gerade eine Frage stellen.
Ich habe ein 952er XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig und überlege nun, nach 8 Jahren mal eine MTB Cassette zu montieren, um mit einem einzelnen 40er Blatt ausreichend flexibel zu sein.
Wie groß darf die Cassette denn maximal sein, wenn man ein Shimano Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig fährt?


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2012)

bei 3x9 normal hinten ein 32er kassette. hab ein middlecage und da gehts grad so mit ner 34 kassette-

Bei 2x9 und einem kettenblatt vorne von ca 36 könnts gehen.

Würde aber generell nicht höher als 32 hinten gehen.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2012)

Prost die Herren,

das war nicht nur ein Bier!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2012)

prost hatte heute auch etwas vor aber liege gerade im bett mit schüttelfrost und schlaf dann mal bald
Jetzt hats mich doch noch erwischt, aber wenn einen ganzen tag neben einem sitzt der den wagen vollrotzt weil er krank ist wars nur ne frage der zeit.


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> prost hatte heute auch etwas vor aber liege gerade im bett mit schüttelfrost und schlaf dann mal bald
> Jetzt hats mich doch noch erwischt, aber wenn einen ganzen tag neben einem sitzt der den wagen vollrotzt weil er krank ist wars nur ne frage der zeit.




na dann gute besserung, ich hab auch das gefühl schon  seit heute morgen, das sich bei mir was anbahnt :/ ich war auch so stolz bisher das es alles anderen erwischt hat nur mich nicht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2012)

schönen plauderabend noch...schnarch bssssss


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

Von mir dann auch Gute Besserung!

Was geht hier sonst los? Und wo steckt eigentlich das Teufelchen aus dem Taunus?


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen!!

Da heute Morgen endlich DHL an der Tür stand möchte ich euch an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen...

Würde gerne (wenn niemand was dagegen hat), meinen neuen Aufbau hier ein wenig dokumentieren...?
Einen extra Thread möchte ich nicht eröffnen.

Am liebsten wärs mir gleich loszuschrauben, werd aber erst heute Abend dazu kommen.

@ohneworte:
Gibts keine Bilder vom aktuellen Stand, würd mich interessieren.

Hier noch 2 einzigartige Bilder, 1116g im Karton.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Februar 2012)

bin auch mal wieder auferstanden...:kotz:
Geht mir immer noch beschi..en. Danke noch für die genesungswünsche.
Heute wirds immer noch nichts mit radln.

@sellyoursoul
Denke wir sind hier alle gespannt wie dein aufbau wird...den rahmen hättest du aber noch auspacken und zeigen können...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!!
> 
> Da heute Morgen endlich DHL an der Tür stand möchte ich euch an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ich muss mich mit den neuen Fotos leider etwas zurueckhalten. Für genauere Infos gerne per PN oder Telefon.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin auch mal wieder auferstanden...:kotz:
> Geht mir immer noch beschi..en. Danke noch für die genesungswünsche.
> Heute wirds immer noch nichts mit radln.
> 
> ...



Das wird schon wieder, Kopf hoch!


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2012)

@onkel:
Servus!
Alles zu seiner Zeit...

@Jens
Moin!
Ok, dann meld ich mich mal bei Dir gegen Abend.
Jetzt sind erst mal meine Kids dran...Paapaaa komm jetzt!

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich muss mich mit den neuen Fotos leider etwas zurueckhalten. Für genauere Infos gerne per PN oder Telefon.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens

aha, prototyp???? Habe das gleiche problem gehabt letztes jahr...
Macht mich gerade neugierig.
Wirst aber vom aufbau schon fotos reinmachen??? ODer nur auf deiner seite?


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin auch mal wieder auferstanden...:kotz:
> Geht mir immer noch beschi..en. Danke noch für die genesungswünsche.
> Heute wirds immer noch nichts mit radln.



Dann auch von meinem Lazarett aus: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!!
> 
> Da heute Morgen endlich DHL an der Tür stand möchte ich euch an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen...
> 
> ...




Aufbauthreat für´n Flachbildfernseher?!   

(Erinnert mich an die  YPS - Bastelheftchen von früher. Kennt die noch jemand? Seeehr g_xx_l !)

Schönes WE an alle* &* gute Besserung an die Kranken, zu denen ich mich auch noch dazuzählen muss. 

Gestern war ich mal warm eingepackt bei -13° kurz spazieren. An Biken ist aber noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2012)

Guten Tach Jungs.
War grade 2 Stunden Schlittschuhlaufen. War sehr schön. Tolles Wetter und super Eis. Auch eine schöne Abwechslung im Bewegungsablauf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2012)

Philipp, ich finde die Schrauben nicht....


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2012)

war gerade in der muckibude ...mal was für den rest des körpers was tun


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp, ich finde die Schrauben nicht....



Passen die vom F99? Hab da noch nen Satz da. Sonst würde ich mir bunte Titanschrauben bestellen. Wäre dann auch kein Problem.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @onkel:
> Servus!
> Alles zu seiner Zeit...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Und ich gehe jetzt eine Runde Biken. Sommerliche -1,5 Grad Laden dazu gerade ein.

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> aha, prototyp???? Habe das gleiche problem gehabt letztes jahr...
> Macht mich gerade neugierig.
> Wirst aber vom aufbau schon fotos reinmachen??? ODer nur auf deiner seite?



Nein, kein Prototyp! Genaueres gerne per PN.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Passen die vom F99? Hab da noch nen Satz da. Sonst würde ich mir bunte Titanschrauben bestellen. Wäre dann auch kein Problem.



Hm, eigentlich hat der WCS M5-Schrauben mit konischen Unterlegscheiben (aufgepresst/gestaucht).
Glaube bikeaddicted hatte aber auch mal andere Ti-Schrauben am WCS gefahren.
Kennst du ihn? Soll Ich ihn mal fragen?
Da fällt natürlich nochmal gut Gewicht und der 100er könnte richtig leicht werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2012)

*@k-star*

Wie war Winterberg und/oder Willingen? War doch letzte Woche geplant....,oooder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

war ein geniales Wetter heute zum Biken! Was ích aber als echt kurios empfinde ist teilweise der extrem trockene Oberboden welcher dann im Wind richtig als Staub unterwegs ist.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2012)

Das ist mir heute auf dem See auch aufgefallen. Ist halt schön kalt. Sah genial aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2012)

Heute ist irgendwie das ganze Forum leer und still..  Alle ausgeflogen?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

Alle beim Eislaufen eingebrochen oder krank im Bett?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2012)

Eher in Gedanken versunken...

Wir haben beschlossen  def. umzuziehen! Neue Bleibe ist zu 99% fest....

"Die Gedanken sind frei.."


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

Dann viel Spass und wenig Stress beim Umzug.

Apropos Umzug, ich geh jetzt in die Falle. Morgen um 09.00 Uhr geht es zum Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

moin,

der rest war FEIERN....schön Teufel eine Entscheidung weniger...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> der rest war FEIERN....schön Teufel eine Entscheidung weniger...





Moin!!  

Mal sehen, welche Bleibe du davon kennen lernst, im April?


Und, wieder nüchtern?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@k-star*
> 
> Wie war Winterberg und/oder Willingen? War doch letzte Woche geplant....,oooder!?



war nur willingen.

freitag nachmittag gings hier los. dort angekommen die wohnung in augenschein genommen, was gegessen und getrunken und dann gings auch irgendwann ins brauhaus ..... 
am nächsten tag dann relativ früh (für die lange nacht) aufgestanden, gefrühstück und ab zur liftstation. oben auch gleich in siggies hütte. (total eckelig wenn man schon wieder riechen kann. der geruch der erbsensuppe und schweiß ist da überall.)
dort oben waren wir dann bis kurz vor 15 uhr. dann gings runter in eine sky sportsbar zum bundesliga gucken. einen kleinen snack gabs natürlich auch. 
zum gucken des abendspieles waren wir dann in der anderen sportsbar nebenan. nach dem spiels haben wir dann noch einiges für die geschäftskasse getan.

irgendwo hatte leider jemand was vom LIFT gehört. leider!
ich glaube um 22 uhr waren wir oben. natürlich noch nichts los.
kein wunder, denn der laden füllt sich er gegen 1 uhr so langsam.
als es dann etwas voller wurde, sind wir auch schon gegangen.

am nächsten tag um 12 uhr war ich dann auch schon wieder zu hause.

ich glaube zum skifahren (langlauf) könnte es dort auch ganz schön sein.


gut dass ich mir vorsorglich am montag frei genommen hatte ...


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> Mal sehen, welche Bleibe du davon kennen lernst, im April?
> 
> ...



NIE WIEDER ALLOHOL..... Ich bin zu alt für diesen Kram!

Moin die Herren!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

moin teufel,

jo war alles bestens war gerade 2,5h BIKEN mit dem 29er lief ganz gut ne Bild wird folgen muß aber erstmal fix zum Essen


 




gruss


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> NIE WIEDER ALLOHOL..... Ich bin zu alt für diesen Kram!
> 
> Moin die Herren!



Alstereisvergnügen?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin teufel,
> 
> jo war alles bestens war gerade 2,5h BIKEN mit dem 29er lief ganz gut ne Bild wird folgen muß aber erstmal fix zum Essen
> 
> gruss



Bei mir waren es nur 1,5 Stunden mit dem 26er Racefully zu fünft. In dem Gebüsch wäre aber ein anderes Bike (vor allem ohne Bar Ends) vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen.

Das 29er ist ja leider noch nicht fertig geworden.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alstereisvergnügen?



Ich glaube ja...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja...



Ich merke schon, kalt war es und es gab alkoholische Getränke!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Sind hier schon wieder alle am Feiern (saufen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2012)

atm beim abendbrot


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

Bin so halb da. Hab in der Bucht wieder was verkauft und wieder etwas mehr im rennradpot. Hab dann gleich mal ne Gabel ersteigert.

Diese Woche kann ich dann vielleicht auch mal meine Bremse in Empfang nehmen. Die liegt monentan beim Zoll. Mal sehn wann ich von denen die Karte erhalte und was die dann haben wollen...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin so halb da. Hab in der Bucht wieder was verkauft und wieder etwas mehr im rennradpot. Hab dann gleich mal ne Gabel ersteigert.
> 
> Diese Woche kann ich dann vielleicht auch mal meine Bremse in Empfang nehmen. Die liegt monentan beim Zoll. Mal sehn wann ich von denen die Karte erhalte und was die dann haben wollen...



Zoll ist immer wieder mal ein Abenteuer...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin so halb da. Hab in der Bucht wieder was verkauft und wieder etwas mehr im rennradpot. Hab dann gleich mal ne Gabel ersteigert.
> 
> Diese Woche kann ich dann vielleicht auch mal meine Bremse in Empfang nehmen. Die liegt monentan beim Zoll. Mal sehn wann ich von denen die Karte erhalte und was die dann haben wollen...



Hast du mein Posting oben gelesen, bzgl. der Schrauben?
Ich kann sie einfach nicht finden. Hm....  

Aber Philipp, schau doch mal bei CNC-Bike vorbei, die haben z.Zt. günstig RR-Bremsen für dein Drössi!!  Eben gerade gesehen...


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2012)

kurze frage an alle 29er besitzer mit 2fach kurbel. welche übersetzung v+h fahrt ihr?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

26-39 und 11-36

wobei ich überlege eventuell auf 24-38 umzusteigen.
gibt ja auch marathons mit ganz bösen anstiegen zum ende hin. (saalhausen z.b.)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

*26 -39* zu *11-36*


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2012)

darum fahr ich wieder 3x9 beim neuen rocky. na ja, bei uns sind die marathons auch bischen hügeliger

Beim toad sinds 11-32 und 24/36


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, habe ja auch noch Eins mit ´ner 3fach..

_*22-32-44*_ zu _*11-32*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 26-39 und 11-36
> 
> wobei ich überlege eventuell auf 24-38 umzusteigen.
> gibt ja auch marathons mit ganz bösen anstiegen zum ende hin. (saalhausen z.b.)




Wo kommst du nochmal her?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

War heute (_wegen Nachwehen der Erkältung_) nur zu Fuß on Tour.

Auf dem Rückweg über die Skiwiese:


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein wenig Leichtbau für´s Handy... 





schön Abend noch

Gruß Marcus

Auch nicht schlecht, das Bild wurde aus meinem Fotoalbum gelöscht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Apropo "steil & hügelig"...  Fährt hier jemand von euch diese Jahr im Spessart/ Frammersbach??

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJfKxR2dQaA"]Spessart Bike Marathon - Auffahrt am Grabig      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 26-39 und 11-36
> 
> wobei ich überlege eventuell auf 24-38 umzusteigen.
> gibt ja auch marathons mit ganz bösen anstiegen zum ende hin. (saalhausen z.b.)





meinste die 38 reichen aus ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Hab mich vertan...  Auf der 2fach fahre ich ja die *24-38*. Eben gerade nachgesehen.
Kann dazu aber noch nichts sagen, da das Rad noch unbenutzt im Keller steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2012)

ok hab hier ja auch 24/38 liegen aber naja das rad noch nicht


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ok hab hier ja auch 24/38 liegen aber naja das rad noch nicht



Und ich weiß jetzt gar nicht was ich mir für eine Übersetzung ans neue Bike geschraubt habe!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

oh, der Teufel sitz schon wieder im Hobbyraum...


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich weiß jetzt gar nicht was ich mir für eine Übersetzung ans neue Bike geschraubt habe!




das kann ich jetzt fast gar nicht glauben !!!!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> das kann ich jetzt fast gar nicht glauben !!!!



Doch, jetzt weiß ich es aber. Habe kurz mal nachgeschaut.

42/28 11-36 Mal schauen wie ich damit zurechtkomme.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh, der Teufel sitz schon wieder im Hobbyraum...



...besser als in der Hölle, oder!?  

Ne, sitze im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...besser als in der Hölle, oder!?
> 
> Ne, sitze im Wohnzimmer.



Wenn denn das auch Dein Hobbyraum ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Nö!!  ..manchmal..


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nö!!  ..manchmal..



Bei mir steht gerade mein Allmountain zum Basteln im Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2012)

Hölle= Frauenzimmer

bike's in der Stube kenne ich gerade auch sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Hölle= Frauenzimmer
> 
> bike's in der Stube kenne ich gerade auch sehr



Der Kellerraum ist zu klein/voll und in der Garage ist es zu kalt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Hölle= Frauenzimmer
> 
> bike's in der Stube kenne ich gerade auch sehr




Du sollst doch arbeiten!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Kellerraum ist zu klein/voll und in der Garage ist es* zu kalt*!



Weichei!?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo kommst du nochmal her?



minden, nrw

d.h. ich reise bis zu jedem rennen mindestens 100-150 km an.
kann auch mal etwas mehr werden, da hier in der gegend keine mtb-rennen stattfinden.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> meinste die 38 reichen aus ?



wegen endgeschwindigkeit?

habe am 26er 26-40 zu 11-32 montiert.
das reicht dicke für marathons.
auf der geraden lutsche ich meist eh im windschatten, und in den abfahrten kann man ab einer gewissen geschwindigkeit eh nicht mehr im sattel sitzen.


betreff hobbyraum:
normalerweise schraube ich ja im keller, aber seit letzter woche liegt nen carbonrahmen im wohnzimmer auf einer decke der abends neben dem tv gucken entlackt wird.
hätte ich damit mal nicht angefangen. die geraden rohre sind ja nicht das problem, aber die übergänge und der hinterbau nerven schon etwas. 
denke übermorgen bin ich fertig mit dem groben. dann gehts ans schleifen.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Weichei!?



In dem Falle ja! Fürs Biken sind Temperaturen bis -10 Grad OK!

Edit

Und Schrauben mit Handschuhen ist mir dann doch zu umständlich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

@k-star

Stimmt, jetzt wo du´s schreibst....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Bin nebenbei am Räumen wegen Umzug...
Nur kurz: Habe noch *2 neue CRAFT-Sportunterhemden* -_Sommer_- im Kleiderschrank. 1x getragen. *Größe M*.
Abzugeben wegen Textilüberempfindlichkeit. Trage fast nur Baumwolle.
Jemand Interesse zum kleinen Kurs, sonst kommen sie in die Bucht? -> Bitte per PN!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wegen endgeschwindigkeit?
> 
> habe am 26er 26-40 zu 11-32 montiert.
> das reicht dicke für marathons.
> ...



Bin ich dankbar das das jemand anderes für mich gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> betreff hobbyraum:
> normalerweise schraube ich ja im keller, aber seit letzter woche liegt nen carbonrahmen im wohnzimmer auf einer decke der abends neben dem tv gucken entlackt wird.
> hätte ich damit mal nicht angefangen. die geraden rohre sind ja nicht das problem, aber die übergänge und der hinterbau nerven schon etwas.
> denke übermorgen bin ich fertig mit dem groben. dann gehts ans schleifen.



Was sagt deine Frau/Freundin dazu?

Meine würde mir Einen blasen....  *und zwar gehörig den Marsch!!!!!!* 


(Ich warte jetzt einfach mal auf dumme Sprüche....   )


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

Blöder Spruch Nr. 1:Komischer Spitzname.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

nicht nur trübsal kann man blasen.



> Was sagt deine Frau/Freundin dazu?



das thema ist hoffnungslos bei mir.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Blöder Spruch Nr. 1:Komischer Spitzname.



Du meinst "Marsch"??


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

Jep


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

fährt hier jemand beim kellerwald marathon mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nicht nur trübsal kann man blasen.
> 
> *das thema ist hoffnungslos bei mir.*



Das sind die Jungs , die immer auf der Langdistanz vorne fahren! 

Seit mein Kumpel seit 4 Jahren solo ist, bewegt er sein *Rotwild R1.xxxxirgendwas* eher wie éine Yamaha R1..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand beim kellerwald marathon mit?



Mal gucken.. Wo ist das nochmal ; Dünsberg oder sowas!?  
Schauen wann Umzug ist.
Diverse CTFs´, RTF´s, 1x 24h-Rennen und 3Tage Pfälzer Wald hat meine Chefin abgesegnet.
Muss nur schauen wann ich trainieren darf..


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

das mit dem trainieren ist bei mir auch das Problem. Ich krieg dann immer zu hören, dass ich mehr mit nem Kumpel (mein Trainingspartner) mache als mit ihr.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

ich und vorne.   lmao  

ich habe heute nen bekannten getroffen als ich grade auf dem weg in die hügel war.
das war um ca. 14 uhr. 
"wie lange fährst du schon?"  -   "seit 10.30 uhr."

dazu muss man sagen dass er noch ca. 25 km von zu hause weg war und nicht grade in die richtung weiterfahren wollte.
der ist vorne mit dabei! ich bin dieses wochenende an 3 tagen grade mal 10,5h biken gewesen. nur aus spaß und nicht gezielt.
zudem sollte die vorbereitung auch normalerweise schon mindestens anfang november beginnen, damit man vorne mit dabei ist, und nicht erst anfang februar.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> das mit dem trainieren ist bei mir auch das Problem. Ich krieg dann immer zu hören, dass ich mehr mit nem Kumpel (mein Trainingspartner) mache als mit ihr.




Philipp, mir wird das mit unseren Frauen langsam unheimlich..


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

ist schon merkwürdig

Ich hab jetzt aber erstmal semesterferien.da kann sie mir gar nichts.

TT: hast du meine pn gekriegt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich und vorne.   lmao
> 
> ich habe heute nen bekannten getroffen als ich grade auf dem weg in die hügel war.
> das war um ca. 14 uhr.
> ...




Oje, bin zwar erst 33, aber mit Family im Rücken werden frühere  Trainingsfahrten heute auch nur zur "*aus-Spaß-Fahrt*"..
Einer meiner Bike-Kumpel, auch ein Schneller, versteht meine Verpflichtungen einfach überhaupt nicht (24/wohnt noch zu Hause).  
Dann geht sowas, klar. Der fährt täglich..

Dazu kommt bei mir noch, dass ich noch ein riesen Grundstück zum Mähen habe, was ja bekanntlich am besten bei bestem Bikewetter geht.. 
Gut, nach dem Umzug fällt das weg.

Mal schauen wie die Saison wird...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> TT: hast du meine pn gekriegt?



Welche?

Die mit den Schrauben? Hatte dir hier im Fred geantwortet..

Muss mal gerade gucken..


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich sone lange Strecke angehn sollte. Wir machen maximal 3 Stunden mit ordentlichem Tempo.

TT: Ich schreibe mal wieder vom Handy und habe den Eindruckk dass das die PNs nicht rausschickt.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal gucken.. Wo ist das nochmal ; Dünsberg oder sowas!?
> Schauen wann Umzug ist.
> Diverse CTFs´, RTF´s, 1x 24h-Rennen und 3Tage Pfälzer Wald hat meine Chefin abgesegnet.
> Muss nur schauen wann ich trainieren darf..



gilserberg
sind von mir aus 210 km. du dürftest "nur" ca. 120 km bis dort haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Hast du einen Link dazu?
Welche Distanz?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Februar 2012)

Bin raus - gut´s Nächtle


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-nordhessen-cup.de/79/

normalerweise ist an dem wochenende noch ein rennen bei dem ich sonst starten würde.
das fällt aber aus, also werden bestimmt nen paar leute die ich kenne beim kellerwald marathon an den start gehen. (fahrgemeinschaft)
an dem wochenende ist nämlich sonst nichts interessantes in der "näheren umgebung".

da die marathon dm (5./6.5.) auch nicht weit davon entfernt ist, wird dort bestimmt ordentlich tempo gemacht und rennkilometer geschruppt.

ich werde die 80 km fahren.
120 km schaffe ich erst ab mitte juni (willingen).


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2012)

Ich schrieb dir morgen nochmal vom Pc
Gute Nacht. Bin auch raus. Bis morgen.


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Schon jemand hier?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Schon jemand hier?



Ich!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> das mit dem trainieren ist bei mir auch das Problem. Ich krieg dann immer zu hören, dass ich mehr mit nem Kumpel (mein Trainingspartner) mache als mit ihr.



Der Spruch meiner Frau ist immer: "Du verbringst mehr Zeit mit Deinen Fahrrädern als mit mir"

Da ich auch noch den ganzen Tag beruflich mit Fahrrädern zu tun habe hat sie da fast auch noch Recht. Glücklicherweise gibt es ja noch die Nacht, welche einige Stunden ohne Bikes bei ihr sind.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2012)

guten morgen jungs...jetzt gehts mir langsam echt wieder besser. Hab unser bett total nassgeschwitzt. Meine liebste hat reissaus genommen in der nacht das fühlt sich an wie in der badewanne mit dir unter der decke...

Bikes im wohnzimmer hab ich ja immer...


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Ja, um diese Stange beneide ich dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> guten morgen jungs...jetzt gehts mir langsam echt wieder besser. Hab unser bett total nassgeschwitzt. Meine liebste hat reissaus genommen in der nacht das fühlt sich an wie in der badewanne mit dir unter der decke...
> 
> Bikes im wohnzimmer hab ich ja immer...



Moin,

und die Bettwäsche darf dann heute wohl in die Waschmaschine!

Solch eine Stange zum Aufbewahren von Fahrrädern hat ein Kollege von mir auch, ist recht praktisch. Würde von meiner "Besseren Hälfte" aber auf Dauer nicht akzeptiert werden.

Mich wundert das sie das hier so bereits seit einer Woche toleriert obwohl es nicht sehr gründlich gereinigt ist:


Ich wollte am Samstag dann auch die hakelige Kindshock gegen eine Reverb tauschen. Habe dann nach Demontage von Sattel und Sattelstütze festgestellt das bei diesem Rahmen das Sattelstützenmaß von 31,6 auf 30,9mm geändert wurde. Dabei war eigentlich Vorgabe aus dem Vorstand Derby ausschließlich mit den Maßen 27,2 und 31,6mm zu arbeiten!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Diese Sattelstützenproblematik geht mir auch immer auf den Geist. 

Ich hatte hier sogar den Auftrag das Rad an die Wand zu hängen und das auch noch im Schlafzimmer... Ist ihres und wahrscheinlich denkt sie, dass sie dann nicht fahren müsste wenns da hängt.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Diese Sattelstützenproblematik geht mir auch immer auf den Geist.
> 
> Ich hatte hier sogar den Auftrag das Rad an die Wand zu hängen und das auch noch im Schlafzimmer... Ist ihres und wahrscheinlich denkt sie, dass sie dann nicht fahren müsste wenns da hängt.



Oh, ein Kanarienvogel! Und noch weiter weg von CC als mein Bike.


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Sie wollte Rennrad fahren weil die Räder so schön dünn sind und auf den Straßen gibts auch keinen Zuckersand. Da müsste das RR ja eigentlich fast von alleine fahren

Ich geh dann mal in Wald spielen.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Sie wollte Rennrad fahren weil die Räder so schön dünn sind und auf den Straßen gibts auch keinen Zuckersand. Da müsste das RR ja eigentlich fast von alleine fahren



Im Vergleich zu Stollenreifen hat sie da nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2012)

Moin

ich "durfte" mein Bike in die Küche hängen, nur leider habe ich das Bike nicht mehr.... und die Freundin auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich "durfte" mein Bike in die Küche hängen, nur leider habe ich das Bike nicht mehr.... und die Freundin auch nicht



Welches war der größere Verlust?


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Welches war der größere Verlust?



Was für eine Frage... das Bike natürlich


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage... das Bike natürlich



Ich habe nichts anders erwartet!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2012)

hab heute mal mein MSL aus der garage geschoben um zu schauen wie die gabel läuft... das ding (Magura durin 120) ist zäh wie caramel.

ICh glaub da muss ich mal ein anderes öl benutzen. Die anderen gabeln haben das problem nicht. Manitou R7/tower funktionieren 1a.

Bin eh nicht zufrieden mit der magura marathon 120. 

Muss dann eh noch den steuersatz wechseln. Das ding ist auch am ar.... Mann könnte meinen jemand hat mir kieselsteine reingelegt.

Da kommt viel auf mich zu. Hab aber im moment keine lust daran rumzuschrauben.

Geh heute wieder ds erste mal aufs bike. Kurze ausfahrt bei mir den berg hoch. Ich krieg sonst wirklich noch den koller hier. 

Bis später dann...


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

das Rotwild vor der Wand ist echt gut. Da würd ich auch auf die Freundin pfeifen

Musste meine Tour leider wegen ner doofen Scherbe vorzeitig beenden. Hab mir daran die Seitenwand des Vorderreifen aufgeschnitten.  Habs das dann mit einer Fahrkarte "geflickt" um den neuen Schlauch etwas zu schützen und konnte die Tour mit einem kleinen Schlenker beenden. Sind dann doch noch ca. 45 km geworden.

Radfahren auf dem Eis ist wirklich spannend.






Viel Spaß Doc!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> das Rotwild vor der Wand ist echt gut. Da würd ich auch auf die Freundin pfeifen
> 
> Musste meine Tour leider wegen ner doofen Scherbe vorzeitig beenden. Hab mir daran die Seitenwand des Vorderreifen aufgeschnitten.  Habs das dann mit einer Fahrkarte "geflickt" um den neuen Schlauch etwas zu schützen und konnte die Tour mit einem kleinen Schlenker beenden. Sind dann doch noch ca. 45 km geworden.
> 
> ...




Moin,

welcher See ist das? Ich hätte ja alleine auf dem Gewässer immer ein wenig Respekt weil ja keine Sau von einem Eisbruch was mitbekommen würde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist der Schwielowsee bei Potsdam. Da war mir auch etwas komisch. Habe dann auf einem anderen See mit einem geredet. Der hat da Fenster auf dem Eis frei geschippt und meinte zu mir dass das mindestens 20 cm Dicke hat. Sah auch ziemlich dick aus als man dann mal ohne Schnee drauf gucken konnte. 

Ich denke das sollte halten, bin aber im Allgemeinen auch vorsichtig.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist der Schwielowsee bei Potsdam. Da war mir auch etwas komisch. Habe dann auf einem anderen See mit einem geredet. Der hat da Fenster auf dem Eis frei geschippt und meinte zu mir dass das mindestens 20 cm Dicke hat. Sah auch ziemlich dick aus als man dann mal ohne Schnee drauf gucken konnte.
> 
> Ich denke das sollte halten, bin aber im Allgemeinen auch vorsichtig.



Nicht das Du im Sommer als Potsdamötzi auf dem Bike aus dem See geborgen wirst!


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Häää? 

http://www.musikzeug.de/members/101-musiknews-albums-14-saenger-bild271-dj-otzi-gerry-friedle.jpg


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Wir wollens nicht hoffen. Wäre schade ums Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Häää?
> 
> http://www.musikzeug.de/members/101-musiknews-albums-14-saenger-bild271-dj-otzi-gerry-friedle.jpg


----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2012)

mein händler hat mich heute angerufen 
dauert noch bis KW11


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

sowas ist übel, mein Beileid. Du schaffst das


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mein händler hat mich heute angerufen
> dauert noch bis KW11



Moin Matthias,

Das hatte ich Dir ja leider bereits angekündigt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Matthias,
> 
> Das hatte ich Dir ja leider bereits angekündigt.
> 
> ...



hi jens

auf die jungs von derby kann man sich einfach nicht verlassen 

gruß
mathias


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

hi leute,

nun endlich feierabend


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2012)

Bin auch wieder heil von meinem türchen zurück. Hat gut getan, auch wenn man nicht so früh nach einer grippe wieder auf das rad sollte.

Ich musste es einfach tun.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

auch wenn man nicht so früh nach einer grippe wieder auf das rad sollte.

...richtig manchmal recht sich das....und bei dir war es ja nicht nur ne Schnupfen....so gibt Gemüse zwecks neuer Laufräder und nix mit Alkohol...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2012)

bei mir gibts auch immer noch nur tee und keine wyno

Ich werde mir mal bis mitte jahr was ersparen, damit ich ne brake force one reinziehen kann
oder ev ne blaue BOR kurbel...

Ach ja, da steht ja noch das neue projekt von meiner liebsten an...sollte dann auch mit alurahmen um die 8,6kg werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei mir gibts auch immer noch nur tee und keine wyno
> 
> Ich werde mir mal bis mitte jahr was ersparen, damit ich ne brake force one reinziehen kann
> oder ev ne blaue BOR kurbel...
> ...



Die BFO benötigt dann aber eine relativ lange Einbremszeit. Meine funktioniert aber inzwischen richtig gut!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> das Rotwild vor der Wand ist echt gut. Da würd ich auch auf die Freundin pfeifen
> 
> Musste meine Tour leider wegen ner doofen Scherbe vorzeitig beenden. Hab mir daran die Seitenwand des Vorderreifen aufgeschnitten.  Habs das dann mit einer Fahrkarte "geflickt" um den neuen Schlauch etwas zu schützen und konnte die Tour mit einem kleinen Schlenker beenden. Sind dann doch noch ca. 45 km geworden.
> 
> ...



Sehr cooles Bild... In Hamburg sah es irgendwie anders aus!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bild... In Hamburg sah es irgendwie anders aus!



Alter Vatter, wer konnte da denn noch ungestört Eislaufen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

...laufen  die wolten doch nur Glühwein und Bratwurst


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...laufen  die wolten doch nur Glühwein und Bratwurst



Bei unserem Ninja dürftest Du wohl Recht haben.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2012)

Versucht haben es aber einige....

http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/alst...sind-die-eis-pechvoegel,5067140,11621046.html

es war schon sehr grenzwertig und ans Radfahren war nicht zu denken. Dafür war es an der Elbe schön leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei unserem Ninja dürftest Du wohl Recht haben.



Ey, die Wurst hab ich ausgelassen, bin ja auf Diät


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ey, die Wurst hab ich ausgelassen, bin ja auf Diät



Kein Wunder das es Dir so schlecht ging, so nach dem Genuss von 2 Bier auf nüchternem Magen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

hmm, da gehe ich so nicht mit er kommt ja auch aus dem NORDEN und WIR können eine Menge ab


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das es Dir so schlecht ging, so nach dem Genuss von 2 Bier auf nüchternem Magen!



 Dort gab es sogar Glühwein mit Havana...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, da gehe ich so nicht mit er kommt ja auch aus dem NORDEN und WIR können eine Menge ab



So viel südlicher ist meine Herkunft auch nicht!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

also auch trinkfest...dann muß der Teufel ja VIEL kalt stellen wenn wir alle zum Besuch kommen...


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> also auch trinkfest...dann muß der Teufel ja VIEL kalt stellen wenn wir alle zum Besuch kommen...



Das klingt gut. Ich glaube ich lade mich mal mit ein.
Ich könnte sogar ne Unterkunft bei HH kriegen. 













Nee Quatsch.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> also auch trinkfest...dann muß der Teufel ja VIEL kalt stellen wenn wir alle zum Besuch kommen...



Ausser er stellt uns Blubberwasser zum Trinken hin!:kotz:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

na ich meine doch unseren geschätzten Taunusteufel der wohnt doch weiter südlich und fehlt hier schon wieder ...und nein Frauengetränke wollen wir nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage... das Bike natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Oh, hast Du Dich der häuslichen Kontrolle entziehen können?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oh, hast Du Dich der häuslichen Kontrolle entziehen können?


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2012)

Meine Kontrolle hab ich auch ins Bett gebracht.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Uops, jetzt habe ich ihn verschreckt den  aus dem Taunus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> also auch trinkfest...dann muß der Teufel ja VIEL kalt stellen wenn wir alle zum Besuch kommen...



Langsam wirst du hier warm im Forum, mein Fr_oi_nd, hm... tzzz !?!  



InoX schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Ich glaube ich lade mich mal mit ein.
> Ich könnte sogar ne Unterkunft bei HH kriegen.
> 
> 
> ...




Das macht die Wurst auch nicht mehr fett!! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ausser er stellt uns Blubberwasser zum Trinken hin!:kotz:



Blubberwasser nicht, aber Tauwasser! 

Unser Dachstuhl war bei -26° etwas vereist und bei dem Tauwetter jetzt haben wir in 6 Zimmern Wasser von der Decke kommen. 
Sonderkündigungsrecht von Vermieterin zugesagt.
Ob das jetzt wirklich Schicksal ist, wegen der Umzugsplanung..

Und meine Frau ist nur am  !!! 










Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na ich meine doch unseren geschätzten Taunusteufel der wohnt doch weiter südlich und fehlt hier schon wieder ...und nein Frauengetränke wollen wir nicht



Könntest mal schnell herkommen und die Wassereimer auf dem Dachboden ausleeren, bevor du wirres Zeugs schreibst... 



"So, jetzt brauche ich mal 20min für mich (also für IBC)", habe ich gesagt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na ich meine doch unseren geschätzten Taunusteufel der wohnt doch weiter südlich und fehlt hier schon wieder ...und nein Frauengetränke wollen wir nicht




Für meinen Kollegen aus Usedom...  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uunIyQYTIkc"]Fussball Tassen 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

Könntest mal schnell herkommen und die Wassereimer auf dem Dachboden ausleeren, bevor du wirres Zeugs schreibst... 


 hmm kann erst nä. Woche kommen...


----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2012)

bis dahin  issa abgesoffen :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

-------------------------------


Man muss das Beste daraus machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

hmm ok hast recht...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Langsam wirst du hier warm im Forum, mein Fr_oi_nd, hm... tzzz !?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Du Schxxxx!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> Man muss das Beste daraus machen...



Wenigstens hast Du bei dem Theater Deinen Humor und Deine Zuversicht nicht verloren!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenigstens hast Du bei dem Theater Deinen Humor und Deine Zuversicht nicht verloren!




Hey, 
- bei der Gelegenheit haben wir uns mit den Vermietern (Eltern eines Bekannten) ausgesprochen, 
-* DIE* verkaufen jetzt doch endlich das Haus hier, 
- in meinem Elternhaus ist die Erdgeschosswohnung frei und neu renoviert,
- wir bekommen hier die Bauarbeiten wegen dem Wasserschaden von Weihnachten nicht mehr mit,
- wir bekommen Sonderkündigungsrecht... 



Passt!  Nur meine Frau ist psychisch im Eimer...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

na dann geh dich mal schnell um deine Frau kümmern unddenke an Morgen und sei da mal lieb


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey,
> - bei der Gelegenheit haben wir uns mit den Vermietern (Eltern eines Bekannten) ausgesprochen,
> -* DIE* verkaufen jetzt doch endlich das Haus hier,
> - in meinem Elternhaus ist die Erdgeschosswohnung frei und neu renoviert,
> ...



Das letztgenannte wäre bei mir die Hölle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das letztgenannte wäre bei mir die Hölle!



Sonderkündigungsrecht oder die Frau?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sonderkündigungsrecht oder die Frau?



Das mit dem Daumen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na dann geh dich mal schnell um deine Frau kümmern *und denke an Morgen und sei da mal lieb*




JUNGS, das ging an uns ALLE !!!

Morgen ist Valentinstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sooooo früh dieses Jahr..  

Beim HHNinja und der roten Zappelameise (Benutzerbild!!!) heißt das _glaube ich_ *Veltins-Tag*..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2012)

Kinder nein bin doch morgen wieder arbeiten mehr möchte ich jetzt nicht sagen herr


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> JUNGS, das ging an uns ALLE !!!
> 
> Morgen ist Valentinstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute morgen Brötchen geholt. Das muss reichen! Ich halte von diesen vorgegebenen und geplanten Dingen rein gar nichts.

Heute ist Rosenmontag und Du musst närrisch sein, Valentinstag sollst du deine liebste umsorgen (die anderen Tage nicht?) usw.


----------



## unocz (14. Februar 2012)

pfffff valentinstag wird bei uns ignoriert, man muss ja nicht jede mode mitmachen .


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> pfffff valentinstag wird bei uns ignoriert, man muss ja nicht jede mode mitmachen .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Februar 2012)

War'n Späßchen...


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> pfffff valentinstag wird bei uns ignoriert, man muss ja nicht jede mode mitmachen .



schön wärs...

Wir gehen nachher essen. Da ist sie glücklich und ich auch, weil ich ein schönes Steak essen kann.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Februar 2012)

moin Leute

...schön Essen gehn und soo klingt doch gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (14. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bild... In Hamburg sah es irgendwie anders aus!



Das ist ja Geil!!! Hamburg ist meine Liebling Stadt 
War letztes Jahr mit meiner Freundin dort, war ein Richtig schönes Wochenende. 
Wir haben da eine Stadtrundfahrt mim Fahrrad gemacht. Das war echt Klasse!!! Und wird auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Besuch wiederholt.... 
Gemütlich mim Cruiser durch die Stadt... War mal einen anderes Fahrradfahren 
Schon mal was von gehört... www.hhcitycycles.de ??

Gruß


----------



## stiemel (14. Februar 2012)

Hi Maik!
Bei dir dreht sich alles nur ums essen. Übrigends, schöne Tour letztens gehabt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Februar 2012)

ohjeh erwischt lief für mich ganz gut...nächste Runde ist am Donnerstag;Zeit?

gruss


----------



## stiemel (14. Februar 2012)

Dazu werde ich körperlich und geistig nicht in der Lage sein. ES IST KARNEVAL


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Ich brauch mehr Hopeteile!!! Das könnte ne Sucht ausgelöst haben. Wie geil sind die denn?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Februar 2012)

oh da biste ja nun täglich mit süßen Herzchen unterwegs


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

mindestens


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

stiemel schrieb:


> Dazu werde ich körperlich und geistig nicht in der Lage sein. ES IST KARNEVAL



Moin,

noch so eine Sache die ich nicht brauche.

Sonst noch jemand hier unterwegs?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2012)

Werde jetzt schön den Veltinstag zelebrieren.... 

Zünde eine Kerze an, werde Barca sehen und dabei ein schönes (?) Veltins trinken  


Habt einen schönen Abend mit Euren Liebsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt schön den Veltinstag zelebrieren....
> 
> Zünde eine Kerze an, werde Barca sehen und dabei ein schönes (?) Veltins trinken
> 
> ...



Was glaubst Du wohl was hier passiert, war schließlich mit meiner Liebsten gestern bereits Essen!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du wohl was hier passiert, war schließlich mit meiner Liebsten gestern bereits Essen!



Habt ihr also reingefeiert... Dieser Tag wurde doch von Blumenhändlern erfunden. Was macht das Bike?


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Ich bin grade wieder rein. War sehr lecker.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2012)

Das hast Du aber zügig erledigt, bist Du überall so schnell


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

War ne Stunde. Konnte ja keiner ahnen dass die nebenan ne Party mit lauter und schlechter Musik starten... da hatten wir zum Glück schon gegessen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr also reingefeiert... Dieser Tag wurde doch von Blumenhändlern erfunden. Was macht das Bike?



Von 12.15 Uhr bis um 0.00 Uhr beim Italiener!? Das würde aber teuer werden, dann könnte ich mir nachher die hier

 für mein Rennrad nicht mehr leisten!

Die Lenkergriffe, Sattel- und Stütze als auch die HR-Bremse müssen noch montiert werden. Die Bremsleitung wird ja durch den Rahmen geführt und somit muss die Leitung geöffnet werden. Da hatten wir am Freitag kein Bock mehr drauf. Wird kommenden Freitag fertiggestellt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> War ne Stunde. Konnte ja keiner ahnen dass die nebenan ne Party mit lauter und schlechter Musik starten... da hatten wir zum Glück schon gegessen.



und das langt in Sachen "netter romantischer Abend"?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> und das langt in Sachen "netter romantischer Abend"?



muss wohl!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> muss wohl!



Cool... 

Die Red ist schon fein  

Sorry die Herren, bin total fertig und reif für´s Bett..

Gute N8


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Wir liegen grade aufm Sofa. Ich schreib beim Kuscheln. Hab doch mein Handy.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Cool...
> 
> Die Red ist schon fein
> 
> ...



Wie, ich denke Du wolltest Barca sehen!?


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie, ich denke Du wolltest Barca sehen!?




SkyGo im Bett.... muss langen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> SkyGo im Bett.... muss langen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

Schon alle am pennen hier?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Februar 2012)

´Nabend die Herren..



InoX schrieb:


> schön wärs...
> 
> Wir gehen nachher essen. Da ist sie glücklich und ich auch, weil ich ein schönes Steak essen kann.



So haben wir´s auch gehalten. Reicht!



InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin grade wieder rein. War sehr lecker.



Bin auch vor 15min erst nach Hause gekommen. 
- Den Rechner habe ich vor 13min hochgefahren... 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> noch so eine Sache die ich nicht brauche.
> 
> ...



Jup! Aber nur kurz. Bin müde von gestern (Wasser!)





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber zügig erledigt, bist Du überall so schnell





Nö, beim biken nicht...   



hhninja81 schrieb:


> und das langt in Sachen "netter romantischer Abend"?



Komm du erstmal in Philipps´ Alter!   



*Fakten, Fakten, Fakten...., kurze präzise Antworten!
*

-----------------------------

Lese noch kurz mit, bin dann aber raus.

*Philipp*, Päckchen ist gepackt!

Gute Nacht an den Rest!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schon alle am pennen hier?



Gehe jetzt duschen, dann!!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ist bald auch Feierabend.


----------



## unocz (14. Februar 2012)

so bei mir jetzt auch 

gn8 @ll


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

Moin,

heute nichts los hier? Alle noch mit dickem Schädel wegen dem Frauenverstehertag gestern?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2012)

nee nischt los hier, hänge mich jetzt aber auch vorn tv. ich bin eh so deprimiert wegen der verschiebung des liefertermins


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nee nischt los hier, hänge mich jetzt aber auch vorn tv. ich bin eh so deprimiert wegen der verschiebung des liefertermins



Das weißt Du doch nicht erst seit dem Gespräch mit Deinem Händler.


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2012)

ja ok ändert ja aber nichts an meiner lage :/ ich hoffe ich erfahre auch sofort wenns grünes licht seitens derby gibt


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr.
Hab grade meine Schwester und meinen Bruder ins Bett gebracht. Endlich Ruhe


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja ok ändert ja aber nichts an meiner lage :/ ich hoffe ich erfahre auch sofort wenns grünes licht seitens derby gibt



Ich werde Dich nach Möglichkeit auch auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hallo ihr.
> Hab grade meine Schwester und meinen Bruder ins Bett gebracht. Endlich Ruhe



Hattest wenigstens eine Aufgabe Heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Er 2, sie 4 Jahre alt. Joa doch ist schon ne kleine Aufgabe
arbeitest Du eigentlich bei Derby?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Er 2, sie 4 Jahre alt. Joa doch ist schon ne kleine Aufgabe
> arbeitest Du eigentlich bei Derby?



Das ist ja eine ordentliche Nachzüglerrasselbande.

Ich habe keinen Derby-Cycle Arbeitsvertrag bis dato unterschrieben und werde ich wohl auch in der näheren Zukunft nicht. Details gerne per PN oder per Telefon.


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2012)

Sag auch mal wieder kurz guten Abend!
Bin im Moment am schrauben, morgen kommen endlich die letzten Teile!
Mein Job steht mir grad im Weg, als ob ich nichts besseres zu tun hätte...
Und die Familie darf ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen.



Jens: Dir muss ich dann auch mal noch schreiben..!NEUGIERDE!.
Hast du fertig??

Inox:Bin auch mal gespannt auf die Bilder vom Tomac mit der Hope!

Marco: Falls du die Bilder noch willst sag bescheid, habs verpennt.Sorry...

Gruß



Einen extra Gruß für den METRUM!!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch mal wieder kurz guten Abend!
> Bin im Moment am schrauben, morgen kommen endlich die letzten Teile!
> Mein Job steht mir grad im Weg, als ob ich nichts besseres zu tun hätte...
> Und die Familie darf ja auch nicht zu kurz kommen.
> ...



Moin,

Nein, das Bike ist leider noch nicht fertig. Wir hatten letzte Woche Freitag um 19.00 Uhr keinen Bock mehr daruf die Bremse zu öffnen um die Leitung für die HR-Bremse durch den Rahmen zu bringen.

Sollte mein Auto am Freitag rechtzeitig aus der Inspektion kommen wird es dann nachmittags fertig (bis auf den noch fehlenden Speedneedle).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Februar 2012)

moin leute,

hmm wieder zu spät, alle schon am pennen selbst der teufel ne ne


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> hmm wieder zu spät, alle schon am pennen selbst der teufel ne ne



Kommst Du auf Deiner Insel nicht in die Hufe oder seid ihr noch eingefroren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2012)

moin,

ne wir haben zwei Brücken "Zum Tor der Welt"  aber Arbeit und Sport verschieben manchmal die Internetpräsens...


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Dann musst du was ändern wenn du im Forum was erreichen möchtest


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann musst du was ändern wenn du im Forum was erreichen möchtest


 
hmm verstehe ich nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann musst du was ändern wenn du im Forum was erreichen möchtest






*´Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend!! *


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)




----------



## unocz (16. Februar 2012)

huhuuuuuuu


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

Mooooiin!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2012)

bernd


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

Brot?


----------



## unocz (16. Februar 2012)

+4° und man könnte meinen es ist frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

War vorhin mit meiner Freundin das zweite mal laufen. War richtig angenehm, wenn da nicht sone weißen Fussel vom Himmel gekommen wären. Erziehe sie zum Sport


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2012)

ja, es wird frühling.

morgen nach der arbeit bin ich zum brille aussuchen verabredet.
ich glaube das sage ich ab, gehe samstag morgen alleine, und gehe nach der arbeit schön ne runde im schlamm spielen. 

samstag soll es eh regnen.


laufen war ich heute auch.
ich habe zwar noch nicht richtig trainiert, aber es stimmt mich bedenklich, wenn man nach 35 min schnellem lauf noch nicht mal etwas außer atem ist. nicht mal irgenwelche muskeln spüre ich.
bei letzten mal bin ich die strecke in 45 min gelaufen.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Mir tut immer die Hüfte auf der linken Seite weh wenn ich über ne halbe Stunde Laufe. Ging neulich gar nicht mehr. Jetzt fang ich mal mit ihr langsam an. Vielleicht gewöhnen sich die Bänder besser dran. Mach jetzt mit ihr 20 min. Da ist sie schon bissel am schnaufen und hat eine gesunde Gesichtsfarbe


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

Moin,

wir hatten heute auch 7 Grad plus. Allerdings hat es nach strahlendem Sonnenschein heute morgen ab Mittags dann wieder durchgehend geregnet.

Morgen früh steht das Auto in der Werkstatt zur Inspektion so das ich dann mal von der Werkstatt durch den Wald mit dem Bike bestimmt mindestens 2 Stunden brauchen werde. Schließlich ist das mit den kalten Füßen beim Biken erst einmal beendet!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Na so lässt man sich Werkstattbesuche gefallen
Gucken heute alle Fußball? Ist so ruhig hier.

Gibt es eigentlich in Dtl eine Übertragung der CC-Rennen bei Olympia?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na so lässt man sich Werkstattbesuche gefallen
> Gucken heute alle Fußball? Ist so ruhig hier.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich in Dtl eine Übertragung der CC-Rennen bei Olympia?



Ja, 2-1 für 96 und das hochverdient!

Habe allerdings zwischendurch noch mal eine halbe Stunde am AM-3 geschraubt.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Habs auch geguckt. Teilweise echt bitter gelaufen. Hab nichts mehr zum schrauben. Wird Zeit dass was kommt. Ob der TT schon mein Geld hat?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habs auch geguckt. Teilweise echt bitter gelaufen. Hab nichts mehr zum schrauben. Wird Zeit dass was kommt. Ob der TT schon mein Geld hat?



Ich habe erst ein mal die hakelige Kind Shock Stütze gegen eine Rock Shox Reverb getauscht. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Lassos von der Stütze als auch der HR-Bremse gekürzt werden. Das mache ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht im Wohnzimmer auf dem Teppich!!!!

P.S. Kann noch jemand eine Kind Shock mit Fernbedienung gebrauchen? Für 100+ Kg ist die nicht geeignet.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Februar 2012)

Moin die Herren,

was für eine schei$ Woche.....

Ich hoffe morgen wird es besser und wir Hamburger haben nischt zum heulen!





Euch ein schönes WE

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> was für eine schei$ Woche.....
> 
> ...



Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben!

P.S. Das Bike ist fertig!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2012)

bilder!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bilder!



Moin,

ich werde welche machen aber aus taktischen Gründen nicht vor Mitte März in den öffentlichen Bereich des Forums stellen. Ansonsten wiegt es mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern, normalen Schläuchen, einer zusätzlichen Lackschicht und dem Übergangssattel 10,2 Kg. Mit dem Speedneedle kommt es dann wohl auf 10,0 Kilogramm

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn hier nicht los.  Wart ihr zu lange im Schrauberkeller, so das eure besseren Hälften euch angekettet haben?


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier nicht los.  Wart ihr zu lange im Schrauberkeller, so das eure besseren Hälften euch angekettet haben?



Macht irgendwie den Eindruck wenn man bedenkt was hier die letzten Tage wenig los ist!


----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich werde welche machen aber aus taktischen Gründen nicht vor Mitte März in den öffentlichen Bereich des Forums stellen. Ansonsten wiegt es mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern, normalen Schläuchen, einer zusätzlichen Lackschicht und dem Übergangssattel 10,2 Kg. Mit dem Speedneedle kommt es dann wohl auf 10,0 Kilogramm
> 
> ...




ich denke das gewicht werde ich vielleicht knacken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben!
> 
> P.S. Das Bike ist fertig!



Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike und auf die Bilder bin ich ja mal richtig gespannt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier nicht los.  Wart ihr zu lange im Schrauberkeller, so das eure besseren Hälften euch angekettet haben?




Hallo Cihan! 

Willkommen zurück!! 

Ich habe noch nicht bei r2bikes angerufen - Erklärung dafür findest du auf den vorherigen Seiten... 

_-SORRY-_


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2012)

10 kg ist ja nun nicht wirklich eine hürde.
wenn man bedenkt dass ich mit dem schweren niner rahmen schon bei 11 kg liege.
meine verbauten parts sind auch nicht wirklich leicht.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich denke das gewicht werde ich vielleicht knacken können



Du hast dann ja auch weniger Lack auf Deinem Rahmen!


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2012)

Da ist der TT ja.  Grade hab ich an dich gedacht und du tauchst auf. Ich habe seit ende der Pause die ich gemacht hatte jeden Beitrag hier gelesen aber wegen den Yokes war mir nichts aufgefallen, Klär mich auf! Ist aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2012)

Heute kam ein Päckchen vom Eloxierer....,natürlich gleich eingebaut..


----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus !


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 10 kg ist ja nun nicht wirklich eine hürde.
> wenn man bedenkt dass ich mit dem schweren niner rahmen schon bei 11 kg liege.
> meine verbauten parts sind auch nicht wirklich leicht.



Moin,

wenn ich mal alleine die zusätzliche Lackschicht mit 200-300 Gramm rechne wäre ich bereits unter 10 Kg. Für die Fox eine SID Worldcup, anstelle der XTR-Pedalen Eggbeater TI, Schlauchlos mit Milch, Scheiben anstelle 180/180 mit 160/140, die Crankbrothers Laufräder gegen leichtere getauscht, Speedneedle drauf und bei Kurbelgarnitur, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattstütze ließe sich auch noch was sparen.

Da ginge also noch einiges nach unten und 9,0 Kg könnte man sicherlich unterbieten.

Da ich aber selber derzeit noch mit 104 Kg (4 Kilo weniger als am 08.01.2012) unterwegs bin ist mir die Haltbarkeit der Komponenten und meine Sicherheit wichtiger als das eine oder andere gesparte Gramm!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ....Da ich aber selber derzeit noch mit 104 Kg (4 Kilo weniger als am 08.01.2012)....


 
Freut mich für dich.  Weiter so, es ist nicht leicht Pfunde zu verlieren, ich drück die Daumen.

@TT: was hast du denn alles eloxieren lassen?


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2012)

Hab mir grade einen Drössiger MTB Rahmen ohne Dekor bestell. bekommt man das Rahmendekor auch einzeln, weiß das einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich.  Weiter so, es ist nicht leicht Pfunde zu verlieren, ich drück die Daumen.
> 
> @TT: was hast du denn alles eloxieren lassen?



Der Ergeiz ist aus inzwischen bekannten Gründen sehr viel größer als in den Vorjahren. Nach meiner Planung soll so ca. alle 14 Tage ein weiteres Kilo fallen. Ist der Gewichtsverlust in genanntem Zeitraum größer ist es super, sollte es mal nicht so klappen auch nicht so schlimm. Unter Druck setze ich mich dann doch nicht!


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist der Gewichtsverlust in genanntem Zeitraum größer ist es super, sollte es mal nicht so klappen auch nicht so schlimm. Unter Druck setze ich mich dann doch nicht!


 
 So kann es klappen.


----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2012)

fahren fahren und nochmals fahren ! 
hat bei mir auch geholfen


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> fahren fahren und nochmals fahren !
> hat bei mir auch geholfen



...und die Essgewohnheiten ändern! Im Auto liegt jetzt immer Obst anstelle von Süßem Naschwerk und Fast Food gibt es fast gar nicht mehr. Dazu Abends nicht mehr so üppig futtern mit weniger Kohlenhydraten und wenig Nascherei beim Fernsehen und Surfen!


----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und die Essgewohnheiten ändern! Im Auto liegt jetzt immer Obst anstelle von Süßem Naschwerk und Fast Food gibt es fast gar nicht mehr. Dazu Abends nicht mehr so üppig futtern mit weniger Kohlenhydraten und wenig Nascherei beim Fernsehen und Surfen!




perfekt! abends lasse ich die kohlenhydrate auch so gut wie möglich weg.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @TT: was hast du denn alles eloxieren lassen?



Die Bremshebel und den MC-Knopf an der Gabel...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Ergeiz ist aus inzwischen bekannten Gründen sehr viel größer als in den Vorjahren. Nach meiner Planung soll so ca. alle 14 Tage ein weiteres Kilo fallen. Ist der Gewichtsverlust in genanntem Zeitraum größer ist es super, sollte es mal nicht so klappen auch nicht so schlimm. Unter Druck setze ich mich dann doch nicht!



Der Weg ist das Ziel!!


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel und den MC-Knopf an der Gabel...


 
Das unter anderem der Knopf eloxiert wurde habe ich mir gedacht (sieht gut aus).
Und der Bremshebel also auch,  meine ich doch das das rot schon vorher da war.



cpprelude schrieb:


> Hab mir grade einen Drössiger MTB Rahmen ohne Dekor bestell. bekommt man das Rahmendekor auch einzeln, weiß das einer?


 
TT hast du einen Rat?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das unter anderem der Knopf eloxiert wurde habe ich mir gedacht (sieht gut aus).
> Und der Bremshebel also auch,  meine ich doch das das rot schon vorher da war.
> 
> 
> ...



Spontan nein,..oder doch, bei *bikebude24* kannst du mal nachfragen.
Die labeln auch Drössiger.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

Der Eloxhebel gefällt mir im Übrigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

hi Leute,

so die Reifenmontage am 29er macht keinen Spaß bzw. ist noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt son ne mist beim 26 drauf und los

und ja teufel du hast es ja gesagt...

gruss


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

was ist das problem bei der montage?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

so nun alle drauf und rund laufen sie auch noch... reserve schlauch kann ich mir auch sparen das klappt nie wieder


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

ja, das normale problem bei 29er und crest. Obwohl es marken gibt, die besser draufzukriegen sind...wie z.B. maxxis.

Gibt auch welche die noch nie probleme bei der reifenmontage hatten.

Bilder looossss.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was ist das problem bei der montage?





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so nun alle drauf und rund laufen sie auch noch... reserve schlauch kann ich mir auch sparen das klappt nie wieder





onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, das normale problem bei 29er und crest. Obwohl es marken gibt, die besser draufzukriegen sind...wie z.B. maxxis.
> 
> Gibt auch welche die noch nie probleme bei der reifenmontage hatten.
> 
> Bilder looossss.






Hier gucken, Jungs!  Die Crest ist montagetechnisch Dreck!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

hi, ja den habe ich mir in der ersten Pause durchgelesen...schön leucht sind sie naja kommen halt später maxxis drauf

teufel alles erledigt? (und du wechselst den Reifen öfter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Das wird ja langsam sehr ernst hier, wo sind die ganzen Jecken?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

na ich denke die Jecken sind schon schön stramm wer will den von euch noch weg?


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Ich nicht, musste heute knechten und freue mich gerade auf IBC zu sein.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich nicht, musste heute knechten und freue mich gerade auf IBC zu sein.



Moin zusammen,


bevor ich als Jeck unterwegs bin habe ich lieber Zahnschmerzen!:kotz:

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Zahnschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen, Augenkrebs und könnte nur kotzen.... WE ist gelaufen! 

ALLES DOOF


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Ahoi Marcus, was ist los?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ahoi Marcus, was ist los?



Was ist los? Der HSV hat gegen Bräähmen verloren....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Helau, ihr Närrinen..  

Und ich hab´ nach meiner Erkältung jetzt Rückenschmerzen mit tauben Beinen und tauber Arschbacke ( ...so eine Bandscheibe darf ja mit 33Jahren mal schwächeln.. ), außerdem eine verdammt leere Kasse! 
- Zur Zeit könnte ich kaufen ohne Ende. ALLES zu Schnäppchenpreisen..  Aber nix geht!!


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was ist los? Der HSV hat gegen Bräähmen verloren....


 
Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder.


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Helau, ihr Närrinen..
> 
> Und ich hab´ nach meiner Erkältung jetzt Rückenschmerzen mit tauben Beinen und tauber Arschbacke ( ...so eine Bandscheibe darf ja mit 33Jahren mal schwächeln.. ), außerdem eine verdammt leere Kasse!
> - Zur Zeit könnte ich kaufen ohne Ende. ALLES zu Schnäppchenpreisen..  Aber nix geht!!


 
Bist du jetzt wieder krank geschrieben?


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

war heute mal wieder biken  morgen gehts nach bayern , muttis 60ten feiern. mo+di frei, also am di nochmal biken.

ps.: wer oder was ist karneval ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Helau, ihr Närrinen..
> 
> Und ich hab´ nach meiner Erkältung jetzt Rückenschmerzen mit tauben Beinen und tauber Arschbacke ( ...so eine Bandscheibe darf ja mit 33Jahren mal schwächeln.. ), außerdem eine verdammt leere Kasse!
> - Zur Zeit könnte ich kaufen ohne Ende. ALLES zu Schnäppchenpreisen..  Aber nix geht!!



Ich sach doch....alles doof


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

hehe 33 jahre, willkommen im club der wehwehchen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

also treffen wir uns nun in der Kneipe und nicht zum radeln fein...ist zwar keine Lösung, aber es hilft erstmal


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> also treffen wir uns nun in der Kneipe und nicht zum radeln fein...ist zwar keine Lösung, aber es hilft erstmal



Dabei!! Alkohol löst keine Probleme, aber das tut Milch ja auch nicht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt wieder krank geschrieben?



N O C H  nicht...
Muss einfach wieder mehr Rückenschule machen..



Überlege auch morgen mal locker zu biken. Hier liegt noch Schnee, aber außerhalb einem Umkreis von 10km ist alles frei.
Langsam wird es abends wieder etwas später dunkel. Ein Vorbote des Frühlings ; toll! 
Evtl. habe ich Faschingsdienstag nur einen halben Tag, dann werde ich auch fahren. 
Das Stehen schmerzt, Radfahren geht..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dabei!! Alkohol löst keine Probleme, aber das tut Milch ja auch nicht...






Wie bekomme ich den den zitierten Ausschnitt in meine Signatur? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

könnten im sommer mal mein revier unsicher machen...lade euch ein...biken und später trinken und das ganze ohne fasching...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> könnten im sommer mal mein revier unsicher machen...lade euch ein...biken und später trinken und das ganze ohne fasching...



Das wäre g_oi_l!!! 


War bisher nur mal in Zermatt, aber das ist verdammt lange her...


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das wäre g_oi_l!!!


 
Ick schließe mir an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

ja das wär doch was...hamburger flachlandbiker bei mir in den bergen. Könnte cool werden.

Wer kommt eigntlich nach riva an den marathon???
Ach ja in alpstadt bin ich auch noch...

Letztes jahr habe ich einen steelride organisiert und der, der am weitesten weg wohnte ist auch gekommen. DIe schweizer blieben alle fern.

Ist halt ned grad am wech bei euch.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

hab ichs doch gewusst, und schon sind wieder alle weg


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

@hhninja falls was draus wird den doc zu besuchen, dan bau dir schon mal eine dreifach Kurbel dran.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @hhninja falls was draus wird den doc zu besuchen, dan bau dir schon mal eine dreifach Kurbel dran.



Nix.... komme mit dem E-Bike oder ich fahre vorher nach Polen und lasse mir 20 kg Übergewicht absaugen


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem?
http://www.pedeleconline.de/wp-content/gallery/einzelbilder/jds-eagle-city-pedelec.jpg


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem?
> http://www.pedeleconline.de/wp-content/gallery/einzelbilder/jds-eagle-city-pedelec.jpg



das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @hhninja falls was draus wird den doc zu besuchen, dan bau dir schon mal eine dreifach Kurbel dran.




Quatsch! Wenn wir´s bequem haben wollen, dann fahren wir Taxi!! 
2fach geht schon!











Glaube ich zumindest... 





Die Usedom-Fraktion muss SSP fahren, sonst darf er nicht mit, gelle!! 





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nix.... komme mit dem E-Bike oder ich fahre vorher nach Polen und lasse mir 20 kg Übergewicht absaugen




Das ist ja wie im Brigitte-Thraet hier..  Alle sind am abnehmen..

@Marcus

Von unserer einbehaltenen Mietkürzung fahren wir erstmal ein paar Tage nach HH !! 
Wird aber Sommer werden..


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Helau, ihr Närrinen..
> 
> Und ich hab´ nach meiner Erkältung jetzt Rückenschmerzen mit tauben Beinen und tauber Arschbacke ( ...so eine Bandscheibe darf ja mit 33Jahren mal schwächeln.. ), außerdem eine verdammt leere Kasse!
> - Zur Zeit könnte ich kaufen ohne Ende. ALLES zu Schnäppchenpreisen..  Aber nix geht!!



Moin Teufelchen,

das hört sich nicht gut an. Was gibt es denn für Schnäppchen zu schlagen? Meine Kriegskasse ist trotz neuem 29er zur Zeit gut gefüllt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin *Markus*,
> 
> .....



Mensch Peter !!

Ich bin der Marco! Marcus war HHninja...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe 33 jahre, willkommen im club der wehwehchen



Frag mich mal, bei mir ist das schon ein paar Jährchen her...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> könnten im sommer mal mein revier unsicher machen...lade euch ein...biken und später trinken und das ganze ohne fasching...



Bei allem was ohne Fasching/Karneval ist bin ich dabei!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn für Schnäppchen zu schlagen?



Überall finden sich tolle Rahmen, 2011er Teile,....Lampen...., alles.

Dazu kommt der Vorteil mit meiner Schwester (du weißt!?)..

Z.ZT. liegt mir ein Salsa El Mariachi Rahmen im Auge! Irgendwann verkaufe ich noch Haus und Hof für Biketeile...


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie im Brigitte-Thraet hier..  Alle sind am abnehmen..
> 
> @Marcus
> 
> ...



Ich versuche schon seit Jahren abzunehmen

Cool... ich könnte das WE um den 19.Aug empfehlen, da sind die Cyclassics... Leider ist mein Bunker sehr klein, sonst würde ich Euch alle bei mir aufnehmen!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @hhninja falls was draus wird den doc zu besuchen, dan bau dir schon mal eine dreifach Kurbel dran.



...und trotzdem hinten 36!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seit Jahren abzunehmen
> 
> Cool... ich könnte das WE um den 19.Aug empfehlen, da sind die Cyclassics... Leider ist mein Bunker sehr klein, sonst würde ich Euch alle bei mir aufnehmen!



Oh, nachher gleich mal abklären..


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nix.... komme mit dem E-Bike oder ich fahre vorher nach Polen und lasse mir 20 kg Übergewicht absaugen



Wo ist diese Adresse in Polen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quatsch! Wenn wir´s bequem haben wollen, dann fahren wir Taxi!!
> 2fach geht schon!
> 
> Die Usedom-Fraktion muss SSP fahren, sonst darf er nicht mit, gelle!!


 
Falsch, wenn dann vom taxi fahren lassen.
SSP? Aber dan nur bergab.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Ähm, Jungs, wie kann man hier Bilder einfügen ohne sie vorher in´s eigene Album zu laden???? 
Matthias, ´ne Idee???


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch Peter !!
> 
> Ich bin der Marco! Marcus war HHninja...



Beides mit M wie M&M's...

Ich habe es schon passend geändert!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Überall finden sich tolle Rahmen, 2011er Teile,....Lampen...., alles.
> 
> Dazu kommt der Vorteil mit meiner Schwester (du weißt!?)..
> 
> Z.ZT. liegt mir ein Salsa El Mariachi Rahmen im Auge! Irgendwann verkaufe ich noch Haus und Hof für Biketeile...



Naja, Rahmen und Teile sind für mich keine wirklichen Schnäppchen. Paar Bikeklamotten wie ein MTB-Trikot und eine lange MTB-Hose wären da schon interessanter. Obwohl sollte ich 15 Kilos weniger haben wird das mit der Passform recht schwierig...


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen!

So, hab mal kurz AUSZEIT bekommen.
Gesell mich zu Euch!

Bin auch froh wenn Fasnacht, Fasching ,Karneval endlich vorbei ist... :kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> So, hab mal kurz AUSZEIT bekommen.
> Gesell mich zu Euch!
> ...



Guten Abend der Herr!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, Jungs, wie kann man hier Bilder einfügen ohne sie vorher in´s eigene Album zu laden????
> Matthias, ´ne Idee???



Beliebige Grafikadresse kopieren, einfügen und los gehts....oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> So, hab mal kurz AUSZEIT bekommen.
> Gesell mich zu Euch!
> ...



trinkste nicht so viel, dann musste auch nicht :kotz:.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Gerade im Nachbar-Fred gefunden...    Nur mal so...









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hallo Dennis!* 
_*Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder, Bilder....!?!?*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Beliebige Grafikadresse kopieren, einfügen und los gehts....oder was meinst Du?




Hi! 

Die kpl. URL so in das Textfenster? Oder auch mit dem *Grafik einfügen*-Button?


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> trinkste nicht so viel, dann musste auch nicht :kotz:.




Ne ne,  so war das aber nicht gemeint.
Bei dem Theater kommt mir auch so das Kotzen....


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

Wie war der Spruch noch ein mal?

das sind Menschen die viel reden aber nichts zu sagen haben!


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gerade im Nachbar-Fred gefunden...  Nur mal so...


 
 Ich liebe Wortwitze.


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die kpl. URL so in das Textfenster? Oder auch mit dem *Grafik einfügen*-Button?




Jep, auch mit dem Grafik einfügen Button.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie war der Spruch noch ein mal?
> 
> das sind Menschen die viel reden aber nichts zu sagen haben!



 Du kennst meine Chefin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

*Wo ist eigentlich Philipp??? *

Der hat ´ne neue Bremse verbaut. Wird doch nix passiert sein???

Onkel, weißt du mehr dazu?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Chefin???



Ist die vielleicht die Schwester von meinem..., ach lassen wir das!


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Wo ist eigentlich Philipp??? *
> Der hat ´ne neue Bremse verbaut. Wird doch nix passiert sein???
> 
> Onkel, weißt du mehr dazu?


 
 Hat sie ihm ohne Bremsflüssigkeit ausgeliefert. Aber echt ich frag mich auch wo der ist.


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gerade im Nachbar-Fred gefunden...    Nur mal so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups,hatte ich garnicht gesehen...
Bilder gibts bald, ich habe fertig!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quatsch! Wenn wir´s bequem haben wollen, dann fahren wir Taxi!!
> 2fach geht schon!
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher teufel
für euch 3fach mit 36er kassette

Jungs, bei mir seit ihr richtig mit abnehmen. Ich jag euch zwei tage die berge hoch hier bei mir...rauf runter rauf runter rauf...bis euch die berge vergehen...dafür schlägt ihr mich vielleicht beim saufen...obwohl...ne da fühl ich mich langsam alt. Der kater wird immer heftiger nach einer feuchten nacht


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hat sie ihm ohne Bremsflüssigkeit ausgeliefert. Aber echt ich frag mich auch wo der ist.



Letzte Aktivität um 18:26 Uhr am heutigen Tage. Der ist doch hoffentlich nicht auf seiner Insel Fasching feiern gegangen!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

he jungs keine spässe mit meiner EX-bremse...
hat ja neue ausgleichsbehälterdeckel drauf. Vielleicht ölverlust...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität um 18:26 Uhr am heutigen Tage. Der ist doch hoffentlich nicht auf seiner Insel Fasching feiern gegangen!




Ähm, Jens....  Philipp ist hier InoX, auf Usedom wohnt der Maik, alias Vegeta2205..

Lass doch das mit dem Trinken sein, Mensch!!! Tzzzzz....


Spaß bei Seite, mir geht´s auch oft so.Egal..


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> he jungs keine spässe mit meiner EX-bremse...
> hat ja neue ausgleichsbehälterdeckel drauf. Vielleicht ölverlust...



Oh, Oh...


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bist du sicher teufel
> für euch 3fach mit 36er kassette
> 
> Jungs, bei mir seit ihr richtig mit abnehmen. Ich jag euch zwei tage die berge hoch hier bei mir...rauf runter rauf runter rauf...bis euch die berge vergehen...dafür schlägt ihr mich vielleicht beim saufen...obwohl...ne da fühl ich mich langsam alt. Der kater wird immer heftiger nach einer feuchten nacht



Das kenne ich, früher bin ich mit Restalkohol zum Sport gegangen und heute liege ich zwei Tage auf sauer.... Teufelszeug! Aber deine Berge würde ich mir gerne mal live ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität um 18:26 Uhr am heutigen Tage. Der ist doch hoffentlich nicht auf seiner Insel Fasching feiern gegangen!


 
Ich sehe gerade, er hat wieder ein grünes Lämpchen. Dauert nicht mehr lange.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bist du sicher teufel
> für euch 3fach mit 36er kassette
> 
> Jungs, bei mir seit ihr richtig mit abnehmen. Ich jag euch zwei tage die berge hoch hier bei mir...rauf runter rauf runter rauf...bis euch die berge vergehen...dafür schlägt ihr mich vielleicht beim saufen...obwohl...ne da fühl ich mich langsam alt. Der kater wird immer heftiger nach einer feuchten nacht




Bin Berge gewohnt!    Aber Alkohol nicht....


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

Hey Onkel Doc gut das du Dich meldest, hab was für Dich gefunden....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aber deine Berge würde ich mir gerne mal live ansehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

ich kann ja mal was in richtung ende sept. organisieren. Ihr könnt ja ne fahrgemeinschaft machen...oder auch fämili mitnehmen...

wir könnten auch alle als abschluss den einsiedeln marathon fahren...obwohl, das ist immer das abschlussrennen für mein mausi und ich im teamwettkampf


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin Berge gewohnt!    Aber Alkohol nicht....



Umgekehrt!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hey Onkel Doc gut das du Dich meldest, hab was für Dich gefunden....




goile sache!!! Bis ende mai hab ichs dann wieder so lang aber da ists ja wieder warm. Bringst mir sowas mit ende sept....

Oh ja, habs gesehen teufel...feldberg...ja ned schlecht vom hügelchen her


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Ups... das war dann wohl eindeutig zweideutig

@selly 
das war auch mein Gedanke. Ich wollte mich aber nicht als totales Feierbiest outen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Gerade bissl mi´m Foto gespielt... 

Ganz witzig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, Jens....  Philipp ist hier InoX, auf Usedom wohnt der Maik, alias Vegeta2205..
> 
> Lass doch das mit dem Trinken sein, Mensch!!! Tzzzzz....
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte ich damit mal anfangen...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich, früher bin ich mit Restalkohol zum Sport gegangen und heute liege ich zwei Tage auf sauer.... Teufelszeug! Aber deine Berge würde ich mir gerne mal live ansehen.



Ein Tag reicht, lass Dir das von einem 40-jährigen sagen!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

he teufel für dich wärs ja ein katzensprung zu miar.

Werd mal wegen eines termins schauen. Auch wenn hamburg nicht gerade in der nähe ist,letztes jahr kam jemand aus thüringen zu miar.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ein Tag reicht, lass Dir das von einem 40-jährigen sagen!



Warte mal ab, ich bin 41!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> *he teufel für dich wärs ja ein katzensprung zu miar.*
> 
> Werd mal wegen eines termins schauen. Auch wenn hamburg nicht gerade in der nähe ist,letztes jahr kam jemand aus thüringen zu miar.




Oh, keine genaue Ahnung, aber ein Stückchen ist das doch schon..


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ja mit 37 richtig jung.

SO, werd mich mal wieder meinem jungen man widmen, der bei mir ist dieses wochenende.

schönen abend noch zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, ich bin 41!



Echt jetzt? Hätte dich auf mein Alter geschätzt..


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

Ok, muss mal schauen wo ich das Teil herbekomme...

Wie siehts bei Euch eigentlich mit dem Thema Chainsuck Schutz aus?

Hab mit dem Quantec nie einen gehabt, das stückchen Blech das ich jetzt am neuen Rahmen hab scheint mir nicht so vorteilhaft plaziert-schließt mit dem 42er Blatt ab ?
Was habt Ihr dran, wenn überhaupt und wie?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> SO, werd mich mal wieder meinem jungen man widmen, der bei mir ist dieses wochenende.
> 
> schönen abend noch zusammen.



Meine Madame hat die Kids gerade weggefahren...  

Dir/Euch beiden auch!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hätte dich auf mein Alter geschätzt..



Jaaa, ich gehe hart auf die 50 zu...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ok, muss mal schauen wo ich das Teil herbekomme...
> 
> Wie siehts bei Euch eigentlich mit dem Thema Chainsuck Schutz aus?
> 
> ...



Welcher neue Rahmen, Dennis?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

oh ja stimmt, hab nur feldberg gelesen. Na ja, frankfurt ist auch nur 6 stunden von mir weg


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich kann ja mal was in richtung ende sept. organisieren. Ihr könnt ja ne fahrgemeinschaft machen...oder auch fämili mitnehmen...
> 
> wir könnten auch alle als abschluss den einsiedeln marathon fahren...obwohl, das ist immer das abschlussrennen für mein mausi und ich im teamwettkampf



So am letzten oder vorletztem Wochenede hätte ich da nichts gegen sofern Punkt 2 nicht zum Tragen kommt!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Umgekehrt!



dito


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

ok, werd also termine bekanntgeben.

Gute nacht euch allen und tschüsss


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ....hätte ich da nichts gegen sofern Punkt 2 nicht zum Tragen kommt!


 
Genau, denn wir wollen ja auch noch den Gipfel ereichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, ich bin 41!



OK, werde ich dann in 3 1/2 Monaten sehen..


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mit 37 richtig jung.
> 
> SO, werd mich mal wieder meinem jungen man widmen, der bei mir ist dieses wochenende.
> 
> schönen abend noch zusammen.



Viel Spass!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jaaa, ich gehe hart auf die 50 zu...



Da ist man doch schon halbtot!





...habe ich vor einigen Jahren immer über 40 gesagt!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welcher neue Rahmen, Dennis?








ohneworte schrieb:


> So am letzten oder vorletztem Wochenede hätte ich da nichts gegen sofern Punkt 2 nicht zum Tragen kommt!



Ach komm, ist ja noch Zeit! 
Wenn nicht können wir uns ja solange anderst beschäftigen...
Bin jetzt auch noch nicht richtig in Form...

Wäre dann aber auch dabei!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da ist man doch schon halbtot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So gings mir auch, aber nur mit 30.

Sagen wirs einfach mal so:
MAN IST IMMER SO ALT WIE MAN SICH FÜHLT!
Dieser Satz gilt heute nicht für Ninja. 
PS:Bremen macht gutes Bier.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ach komm, ist ja noch Zeit!
> Wenn nicht können wir uns ja solange anderst beschäftigen...
> Bin jetzt auch noch nicht richtig in Form...
> 
> Wäre dann aber auch dabei!



Wo bist Du noch mal wohnhaft?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> PS:Bremen macht gutes Bier.



Bedingt!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo bist Du noch mal wohnhaft?



Im Süden/Baden Württemberg.


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bedingt!



Mhhh, Tannezäpfle ist auch gut.
Gell Unocz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mhhh, Tannezäpfle ist auch gut.
> Gell Unocz.



Das Zäpfle kenne ich nur vom Namen und von Bildern aus dem Netz. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal kosten.


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

Teufelchen, was hast Du denn an deinem BeOne zum Schutz dran?
Wenn Du mir nicht hilfst, gibts keinen Rat mehr in Sachen Internet...

EDIT:
Jens, kann Dir gerne mal ein sechser zur Probe schicken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> *Teufelchen, was hast Du denn an deinem BeOne dran?*
> Wenn Du mir nicht hilfst, gibts keinen Rat mehr in Sachen Internet...
> 
> EDIT:
> Jens, kann Dir gerne mal ein sechser zur Probe schicken!



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

Chainsuck technisch, hast Du keine Angst das ein Klemmer Dir den Carbon Rahmen ruiniert?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Teufelchen, was hast Du denn an deinem BeOne zum Schutz dran?
> Wenn Du mir nicht hilfst, gibts keinen Rat mehr in Sachen Internet...
> 
> EDIT:
> Jens, kann Dir gerne mal ein sechser zur Probe schicken!



Vielen Dank, ich schaue mal bei unserem Getränkemarkt danach. Der ist eigentlich sehr gut sortiert. Ansonsten komme ich gerne auf das Angebot zurück.

So, und nun traue ich mich doch ein Foto von meinem neuen Bike hier einzustellen:



Und wehe es lästert jemand über den fehlenden Matchmaker auf der einen Seite. Ich Honk war Freitag morgen extra mit dem Bike bei Hartje und habe den für die falsche Seite (hatte ich ja schon) mitgenommen.

Ansonsten ist der Lenker für ein 29er schon sehr schmal, mal schauen wie ich damit klar komme. Zur Not wird er noch gegen einen breiteren getauscht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Chainsuck technisch, hast Du keine Angst das ein Klemmer Dir den Carbon Rahmen ruiniert?



Achso, jetzt habe ich verstanden...

Nö, fahre den Rahmen ja nie!   ...kaum...

Ich habe Bitumen-Dämm-Matte dran. Findet sonst Verwendung in Autotüren und soll Schwingungen der Türaussenhaut verhindern.
Selbstklebend, kann man mit der Schere schneiden, ist formbar und wird nach einer Behandlung mit dem Fön fest.
Habe noch davon da, falls du brauchst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich schaue mal bei unserem Getränkemarkt danach. Der ist eigentlich sehr gut sortiert. Ansonsten komme ich gerne auf das Angebot zurück.
> 
> So, und nun traue ich mich doch ein Foto von meinem neuen Bike hier einzustellen:
> 
> ...



Jo, das wird handlingstechnisch mit 600mm schxxxx, Jens.  -  So mein Empfinden. Da fehlt def. Hebelweg beim Lenken.
Ich habe den passenden Lenker zu deiner 3T Ltd-Stütze ; glaube 640mm!?

Sonst erkennt man sehr wenig...


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich schaue mal bei unserem Getränkemarkt danach. Der ist eigentlich sehr gut sortiert. Ansonsten komme ich gerne auf das Angebot zurück.
> 
> So, und nun traue ich mich doch ein Foto von meinem neuen Bike hier einzustellen:
> 
> ...




Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus!!!
Meeehr Bilder.

Verzeih mir die Frage aber was steht denn da auf deiner Couch?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt habe ich verstanden...
> 
> Nö, fahre den Rahmen ja nie!   ...kaum...
> 
> ...



Das arme Bike...
Hätte ichs bloß damals genommen!

Ah, auch ne gute Idee.
Komme gerne darauf zurück!
Danke Dir!


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Dürfen wir das Bike mal von der Seite betrachten? Wie breit ist der lenker denn?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

*Das auf dem Sofa sind Teelichter! Oder?! *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das arme Bike...
> Hätte ichs bloß damals genommen!
> 
> Ah, auch ne gute Idee.
> ...




Bin seit dem Gabel- und Kasettenwechsel noch gar nicht damit gefahren.. 

Gerne. Gib nur kurz Info...


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mhhh, Tannezäpfle ist auch gut.
> Gell Unocz.




ja definitv, kann ich als zugezogener pfälzer nur bestätigen !!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Das auf dem Sofa sind Teelichter! Oder?! *



Denk ich auch, aber auf den ersten Blick sahs aus wie ne Palette Bier!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja definitv, kann ich als *zugezogener* pfälzer nur bestätigen !!!!



Bei uns heißt das "ingeblaggt"...


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

mehr bilder jens !!!!!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin seit dem Gabel- und Kasettenwechsel noch gar nicht damit gefahren..
> 
> Gerne. Gib nur kurz Info...


Kannste nachholen, bald kommt der Frühling!



unocz schrieb:


> ja definitv, kann ich als zugezogener pfälzer nur bestätigen !!!!


Achso, dachte Du bist ein Original!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Dieser Satz gilt heute nicht für Ninja.
> PS:Bremen macht gutes Bier.



Also mit solchen Behauptungen sollte man vorsichtig sein....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yg2-gg7XN4"]Astra vs. Beck's      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Kannste nachholen, bald kommt der Frühling!
> 
> 
> Achso, dachte Du bist ein Original!



orginal west berliner !!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2012)

So Jungs!
Mach mich jetzt vom Acker, die Meute kommt jetzt wieder nach Hause.
Hab mich heute wieder geschickt um den Fasnachts Umzug gedrückt.
Jetzt machen wir 2 Blech Pizza!!
Schönen Abend Euch noch !!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

na dann guten hunger, 
ich bin jetzt aber auch erstma afk, familienfernsehabend 


gruss
mathias


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Kannste nachholen, bald kommt der Frühling!



Da muss ich erstmal das Speci fahren.   Ist noch jungfräulich..


Dir einen schönen Abend, Dennis. 

EDIT: Auch dir, Matthias..


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Das auf dem Sofa sind Teelichter! Oder?! *



Jepp! Der Fraueneinkauf vom letzten IKEA-Besuch.


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, ist ein gekürzter Duraflite (Alu) noch für Bar Ends zugelassen?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jo, das wird handlingstechnisch mit 600mm schxxxx, Jens.  -  So mein Empfinden. Da fehlt def. Hebelweg beim Lenken.
> Ich habe den passenden Lenker zu deiner 3T Ltd-Stütze ; glaube 640mm!?
> 
> Sonst erkennt man sehr wenig...



Der ist für das perfekte Oberarmtraining gedacht! 

Ansonsten sind meine Nachschubquellen fast unerschöpflich!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

@Jens

das Bike sieht doch schon sehr cool aus  bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Dürfen wir das Bike mal von der Seite betrachten? Wie breit ist der lenker denn?



Nicht vor Mitte März! 580mm, wird wahrscheinlich zu schmal sein.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mehr bilder jens !!!!!!!



Sobald Du Dein eigenes auch in den Händen hälst!


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sobald Du Dein eigenes auch in den Händen hälst!




DEAL !!! 


so jetzt aber over and out......................


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> DEAL !!!
> 
> 
> so jetzt aber over and out......................



Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

Alle am pennen hier oder was?


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Bin mal wieder Babysitten, gibt Geld fürs Rad, welches muss ich noch auswürfeln

Die Bremse funktioniert, Bilder mit neuen Deckeln im anderen Threat. 
Die Dichtung der vorderen muss ich aber nochmal tauschen. Die suppt etwas rum. Morgen gibts den ersten Test. Mal schaun wie sich das gute Stück schlägt.

Was ist das am Univega für ein Vorbau? Die Klemmung sieht so schmal aus.

@cpprelude: die Aufkleber sind am Drössiger leider unter Lack. Teilweise wirklich schlecht geklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Kuckuck


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)




----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Kleine Umfrage: grün oder rot?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was ist das am Univega für ein Vorbau? Die Klemmung sieht so schmal aus.



Easton EA90 OS

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=7455;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=97;pgc=0

gibts in 0° und 10°.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Manchmal ist Rot grüner wie Blau...


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Grün! Rot ist langweilig *duckundweg*


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> Easton EA90 OS
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=7455;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=97;pgc=0
> 
> gibts in 0° und 10°.



115g in 110mm? Der ist ja schwer!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2012)

ich habe auch eine frage!

hatte heute mal wieder sitzprobleme auf meinem niner.
nun habe ich diese seite zur einstellung der sitzposition gefunden.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/schritt-3-perfekte-griffposition.598874.htm#image-598880

bild 8 von 8 ist eigentlich das, vorauf ich hinaus will.

normalerweise drücke ich eher von hinten, und nicht von oben. daher auch die stütze mit versatz.
rutsche ich etwas weiter nach vorne, bekomme ich sofort knieprobleme.

werde morgen mal versuchen noch weiter nach vorne zu rutschen und die position wie auf dem bild einzustellen.
also mitte kniegelenk lotrecht zur pedalachse.

wie haltet ihr das?

kniescheibe vor oder hinter der pedalachse?


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist Rot grüner wie Blau...


 
Das hat mir jetzt weiter geholfen.


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Na dann ist ja gut und was nimmste jetzt?


Ich glaube ich muss meiner Freundin den Fox Bikini aus der Bmo Werbung schenken. Der sieht heiß aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Welche Farbe soll ich denn nehmen?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> Easton EA90 OS
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=7455;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=97;pgc=0
> 
> gibts in 0° und 10°.



Rischtisch!


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Februar 2012)

@k-star:
Ich bin mittlerweile sehr nah an der in dem Bild dargestellten Einstellung.
Nach einer sehr kurzen Eingewöhnung bin ich absolut zufrieden damit.
Fühlt sich einfach richtig an.
Vorher war ich auch zu weit hinten.


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Na grün. Ganz klares Ding. Welche Farbe hat denn der Rahmen?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut und was nimmste jetzt?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss meiner Freundin den Fox Bikini aus der Bmo Werbung schenken. Der sieht heiß aus...



Bmo Werbung, Bikini


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na grün. Ganz klares Ding. Welche Farbe hat denn der Rahmen?


 
Es geht hier nicht um das Dekor.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut und was nimmste jetzt?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss meiner Freundin den Fox Bikini aus der Bmo Werbung schenken. Der sieht heiß aus...



Wenn ich das bei meiner machen würde dürfte ich ihr aber nicht erzählen das es sich hier eigentlich um eine Bikewear-Marke handelt!


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Ja die ist da manchmal wenn da nicht was mit irgendwelchen lagern ist die nicht geschmiert werden müssen. Oben rechts.

Sie kennt die Firma. Hat auch Klamotten in Amerika gekauft, freiwillig

Im Fernsehn hat grade ein Klavier gebrannt.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2012)

man, man, mna ist das ne schlagzahl hier.

ich gucke jetzt 2einhalb runden boxen und bin dann wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine frage!
> 
> hatte heute mal wieder sitzprobleme auf meinem niner.
> nun habe ich diese seite zur einstellung der sitzposition gefunden.
> ...



Ich mache es wie dort beschrieben. Stelle alle Räder so ein. 
Habe aber oft Probleme mit dem Cleatwinkel...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut und was nimmste jetzt?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss meiner Freundin den Fox Bikini aus der Bmo Werbung schenken. Der sieht heiß aus...



 Hast´n Link???


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja die ist da manchmal wenn da nicht was mit irgendwelchen lagern ist die nicht geschmiert werden müssen. Oben rechts.
> 
> Im Fernsehn hat grade ein Klavier gebrannt.



Das habe ich auch gesehen und die Feuerwehr erwartet. Allerdings um der Tante das schiefe Gejaule abzuschalten!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um das Dekor.



um den Bikini?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Welche Farbe soll ich denn nehmen?



Für WAS denn genau, Cihan?  Den Rahmen????   

Dann GRÜN!!!


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Edit: Falsch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> man, man, mna ist das ne schlagzahl hier.
> 
> ich gucke jetzt 2einhalb runden boxen und bin dann wieder da.



Meinst Du das das solange dauert? Wahrscheinlich hat der Brite dafür eine Ansage bekommen die Übertragung zu verlängern.


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für WAS denn genau, Cihan? Den Rahmen????
> 
> Dann GRÜN!!!


 
Endlich, na Funken für meine Flex.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast´n Link???



Immer wieder hier oben im Forum oben rechts in der Ecke im Wechsel mit BMO!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Gucke Boxen, bin nebenbei aber am Laptop hier mitten im Geschehen... 
Oder ich bin an der Kaffeemaschiene! So wie jetzt gleich...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2012)

da denkste es geht los, und nun kommen da noch tausend vorberichte.


seid ihr schon alle per du?

you can call me Kai.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gucke Boxen, bin nebenbei aber am Laptop hier mitten im Geschehen...
> Oder ich bin an der Kaffeemaschiene! So wie jetzt gleich...



Hast Du schon was vom Boxen gesehen?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da denkste es geht los, und nun kommen da noch tausend vorberichte.
> 
> 
> seid ihr schon alle per du?
> ...



Für Dich immer noch Sie!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2012)

so wollte ich zuerst anfangen ...

oh es geht los.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Endlich, na Funken für meine Flex.



_Du Sack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Wolltest nur deinen Witz geschickt einspielen...  

_


Hatte die Seite fast wieder vergessen, bis ich dann wieder dein Profilbild gesehen habe und gleich schmunzeln mußte....


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so wollte ich zuerst anfangen ...
> 
> oh es geht los.



Zumindestens ist da ein Vogel mit einem Mantel in den Ring gestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Immer wieder hier oben im Forum oben rechts in der Ecke im Wechsel mit BMO!



Oh, die Konkurrenz zu meiner Schwester.. 



k_star schrieb:


> da denkste es geht los, und nun kommen da noch tausend vorberichte.
> 
> 
> *seid ihr schon alle per du*?
> ...



  Klappt doch!! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du schon was vom Boxen gesehen?



Klar! Du nicht??   



ohneworte schrieb:


> Für Dich immer noch Sie!


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Du Sack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   _
> 
> _Wolltest nur deinen Witz geschickt einspielen...  _
> 
> ...


 
 Musste mal wieder sein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

Jens, auch mit Laptop auf der Couch?


Oooooooh, AC/DC läuft...


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich fangen die bald an. Bestimmt kommen die Eltern von dem Kleinen gleich und ich verpass alles.

Gleich gibts haue vom alten Mann


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Klar! Du nicht??



Du mit Deiner Frau?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, auch mit Laptop auf der Couch?
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, AC/DC läuft...



So isses! Schön das es WLAN gibt!

Und AC/DC ist Live immer noch am Allerbesten!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fangen die bald an. Bestimmt kommen die Eltern von dem Kleinen gleich und ich verpass alles.
> 
> Gleich gibts haue vom alten Mann



Und sind sie schon da? 

Und wer ist hier alt?


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Na der Klitschko ist doch auch schon 40.
Der Kampf wird schwer, würde ich sagen.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na der Klitschko ist doch auch schon 40.
> Der Kampf wird schwer, würde ich sagen.



Autsch.... immer schön auf den Körper, das wird schwer für den "alten Mann"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

och nee ne Box-Live-Ticker...TT ich nimm auch ne Kaffee,Danke! reicht auch ne kleine Tasse hast ja Rücken


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> och nee ne Box-Live-Ticker...TT ich nimm auch ne Kaffee,Danke! reicht auch ne kleine Tasse hast ja Rücken



Wieso Live-Ticker? Bist Du etwa am Surfen im Internet?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Februar 2012)

erwischt


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> erwischt



Wusst ich's doch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Der Kampf ist ja so interessant, wie wenn man Farbe beim Trocknen zuguckt....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

richtig...wo bleibt mein Kaffee...bestimmt wieder selbst getrunken,wa???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> richtig...wo bleibt mein Kaffee...bestimmt wieder selbst getrunken,wa???



Bist Du ein wenig nervös auf Deiner Insel?


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Hab schon deutlich schlimmere Kämpfe von den Klitschkos gesehen... der Gegner hat sic
h wenigstens gewehrt.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Kampf ist ja so interessant, wie wenn man Farbe beim Trocknen zuguckt....



Streichen ist noch schlimmer!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du ein wenig nervös auf Deiner Insel?


 
Lagerkoller und Regen


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Lagerkoller und Regen



Ach so, geregnet hat es hier auch. Mal schauen was der heutige Tag so bringt. Nachher gegen 11.00 Uhr soll eine Runde mit Biken verbracht werden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

Biken will/werde ich auch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich auch.... Gucken wir mal.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

nadenn, bis später das Bett ruft


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nadenn, bis später das Bett ruft



Mich ruft es auch schon, bin jetzt aufs IPad umgestiegen und gleich ist Schluss!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

...und ich bin erstmal duschen..., dann noch ein Kaffee.... 

Gute Nacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und ich bin erstmal duschen..., dann noch ein Kaffee....
> 
> Gute Nacht..



Du Kaffeejunkie....

Gute Nacht


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Von mir auch gute Nacht. Bis nachher


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Alle weg..


----------



## unocz (19. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Kampf ist ja so interessant, wie wenn man Farbe beim Trocknen zuguckt....




welcome to klitschkos world 



und moin jungs


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> welcome to klitschkos world
> 
> 
> 
> und moin jungs



Senile Bettflucht?


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

Hallooooooo, schlaft ihr denn nie???
War ja gestern zu später stunde wieder unterhaltsam hier.

Noch zu K-Stara frage:

Je weiter du nach vorne kommst desto mehr druck bringst du auf die pedale. Das ganze braucht ne eingewöhnung. ICh fahr schon seit längerem relativ weit vorne und kompakt.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallooooooo, schlaft ihr denn nie???
> War ja gestern zu später stunde wieder unterhaltsam hier.
> 
> Noch zu K-Stara frage:
> ...



Moin Jens,

Es war doch Samstag! Und jetzt hole ich Brötchen zum Frühstücken und anschließend geht es zum Biken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

moin Jens
ach ja, stimmt. Samstags sind die "alten" famielienväter ja immer zu hause

Geh jetzt auch gleich frühstücken mit meinem sohn. Er freut sich schon auf sein "Gipfeli".


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

moin,

so bin auch aus dem Bett gefallen noch schnell ne Kaffee und dann gehts auch schon auf dem Bike....und ja der TT macht die Nacht immer zum Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Jetzt geht's los!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Moin


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr.
Dann schieb ich nachher auch mal meinen Sattel vor. Nach was soll ich mich da richten? Hab den Sattel recht weit hinten, da mein Tomac nur ein 570er Oberrohr hat. Hab dazu ein dann 105er Vorbau und das ist dann so schon recht gestreckt.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

ich schaue nie mit dem lot obs stimmt. Fahre den sattel recht weit vorne und beim 29er kürzere vorbauten. Beim toad sinds 85mm vorbau. Beim rocky hab ich jetzt schon den 3ten vorbau bestellt. zuerst wars ein f99 mit 105, dann ein superforce (wegen der stabilität mit 660er lenker und 25,4 klemmung) und jetzt hab ich noch bei bike24 einen Syntace 139 mit 25,4 und 75mm länge bestellt.

ICh hoff, jetzt passt es dann. Den sattel hab ich fast ganz nach vorne gschoben. Je breiter der lenker wird desto gestreckter wird man ja auch wieder. Darum, je breiter der lenker desto kürzer der vorbau. bei 60cm lenkerbreite gings mit einem 105er vorbau. Jetzt sind 660.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

mahlzeit!

habe gestern abend schon einen längeren vorbau und schmaleren lenker montiert.
die sattelstütze habe ich gegen eine gerade getasucht.

jetzt wird noch alles gerade eingestellt, und dann gehts los zum testen.

mal sehen ob ich wieder, so wie gestern, über 4,5h aushalte.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

wie kurz ist nun dein lenker??
Warum vorbau verlängert??

phuaa, 4,5h
in bern bring ichs im moment auf 2h und zu hause kann es schon mal 3h werden aber 4,5h...
Da muss ich sicher noch intensivieren mit meinem training. Ab märz gehts dann für 2 monate voll zur sache. April gibts noch ein trainingslager im vinschgau bei matze und dann gibts ende april den ersten marathon in riva. Ansfangs mai nehme ich an meinem ersten CC rennen teil, wenn es nicht zu nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

so gerade auch 2h gerollt und gefühlte 1000hm vernichtet nä. Woche habe ich mehr Zeit und dann wird auch mehr geradelt+alternative Sportarten


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

und, wie sind die neuen laufräder???
fotos


----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2012)

Moin!!




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Also mit solchen Behauptungen sollte man vorsichtig sein....
> 
> Astra vs. Beck's      - YouTube




Ok, ich bin ja schon still....



k_star schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine frage!
> 
> hatte heute mal wieder sitzprobleme auf meinem niner.
> nun habe ich diese seite zur einstellung der sitzposition gefunden.
> ...



Ich bin bis vor kurzem auch immer mit dem Knie lotrecht zur Achse gefahren, jetzt sitz ich ein wenig weiter vorne, kommt besser.
Cleat Position wurde dann ein wenig mit korrigiert.
Seitdem meldet sich mein linkes Knie nicht mehr...


Jetzt geh ich auch ne Runde spielen, aber keine 4,5 Stunden...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin gerade von einer 2-Std Runde durch den Wald bei Oldenburg zurück. Mann haben die Jungs mich an der Hunte und auf den Trails gescheucht. Ich bin ganz schön kaputt.

Das nächste mal nehme ich mir auf dieser Runde die CC-Rennfeile anstelle des Allmountain mit. Dann kämpfe ich mit gleichen Waffen (waren alle mit Hardtails unterwegs).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2012)

jens,

kommst du aus Oldenburg? da in der nähe habe ich mal gelernt und bin noch öfter mal da freunde besuchen...optimales Crosser Land


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

he jan, das kommt ned auf das bike an. Das machen deine beine oder ist es das alter, dass du nicht mehr nachkommst?

Na ja, bei mir würden wir extra ein gemächliches tempo angehen...nur für dich


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> he jan, das kommt ned auf das bike an. Das machen deine beine oder ist es das alter, dass du nicht mehr nachkommst?
> 
> Na ja, bei mir würden wir extra ein gemächliches tempo angehen...nur für dich



...und für mich 

Moin die Herren!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

War auch unterwegs. Die Bremsen hab ich nicht beachtet, haben halt unauffällig funktioniert 
Die Strecke hat über den Winter ziemlich gelitten aber spaßig Wars trotzdem.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

ich war auch noch kurz unterwegs. Nicht lange aber bewegt hab ich mich wenigstens. 
Sind ja alle unterwegs, da bin ich unter zugzwang...

Ja, die bremsen sind schon cool gell. Sind ja auch von mir

Obwohl es ja nicht immer gut lief mit versenden...z.B. X kings für ninja da ist das paket einfach verschollen geblieben.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> jens,
> 
> kommst du aus Oldenburg? da in der nähe habe ich mal gelernt und bin noch öfter mal da freunde besuchen...optimales Crosser Land



Moin,

ich habe mich da Heute mit einem Kunden und seinen Bike-Kumpels getroffen. Ich wohne dann doch ein paar Kilometer weiter südlich (knappe Stunde Fahrt mit dem PKW).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> he jan, das kommt ned auf das bike an. Das machen deine beine oder ist es das alter, dass du nicht mehr nachkommst?
> 
> Na ja, bei mir würden wir extra ein gemächliches tempo angehen...nur für dich



Ich komme jetzt hier nicht mehr mit, wer zum Teufel ist denn jetzt wieder Jan?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> War auch unterwegs. Die Bremsen hab ich nicht beachtet, haben halt unauffällig funktioniert
> Die Strecke hat über den Winter ziemlich gelitten aber spaßig Wars trotzdem.



Ist das der Bruder von Star Wars?


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich komme jetzt hier nicht mehr mit, wer zum Teufel ist denn jetzt wieder Jan?



sollte doch jens heissen. Gebt mir zucker...ich glaub ich im moment zu wenig von dem.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sollte doch jens heissen. Gebt mir zucker...ich glaub ich im moment zu wenig von dem.



Und das obwohl Du den gleichen Namen trägst.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Obwohl es ja nicht immer gut lief mit versenden...z.B. X kings für ninja da ist das paket einfach verschollen geblieben.



Das lag bestimmt an der deutschen Post  Es gab letztens ein Bericht im TV über diesen Verein und es wundert mich, dass überhaupt Pakete ihr eigentliches Ziel finden.... 

Ach ja, ich habe meine schweren Knochen  heute auch auf´s Bike bewegt...schön war es!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das lag bestimmt an der deutschen Post  Es gab letztens ein Bericht im TV über diesen Verein und es wundert mich, dass überhaupt Pakete ihr eigentliches Ziel finden....
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe meine schweren Knochen  heute auch auf´s Bike bewegt...schön war es!



Schön war das Biken trotz der Anstrengung bei mir auch. Wir könnten uns ja mal für die HaBe's zum Biken zusammentun. Dann kannst Du auch mal das neue 29er zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

so männers, ich bin auch wieder zurück.

heute war ein sehr aufschlussreicher tag!

sattel nach vorne schieben war top! 
habe ne schöne 3,5h runde gedreht. ordentlich zug auf die kette gegeben und mich durch schneeregen und schnee gekämpft.

der tausch des vorbaus und des lenkers war ein fehler.
die alte kombi mit 90mm/685mm (jetzt 110/640) kommt wieder dran. dann ist das "im bike sitzen-gefühl" wieder da.

ich glaube ich rüste das 29er wieder auf 3x9 mit x.0-drehschaltgriffen um.
die trigger nerven einfach nur.
zudem schleift die kette/ der dreck an der kette immer an den leitblechen, da man nichts nachjustieren kann.

mit den knien gegen den vorbau knallen ist sehr schmerzhaft. (habe mich heute 2mal ordentlich lang gemacht. und das an stellen die man normalerweise locker fahren kann. aber bei dem matsch entgleitet das vorderrad halt mal.)

der lack am niner ist sehr bescheiden!
habe jetzt ne schöne schramme vom trigger am oberrohr. 

schutzbleche sind was feines!
leider kann ich vorne nur ein dirt-board montieren, da die manitou und mein sks shockblade nicht harmonieren. beim einfedern stößt die brücke gegen das schutzblech.

irgendwie sind die fahrer der bergab-fraktion selbst bei diesem wetter immer sauberer als ich. sind die schmutzabweisend?


so, das war es erst mal ...

p.s. gibts hier eigentlich leute unter 30 ?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so männers, ich bin auch wieder zurück.
> 
> heute war ein sehr aufschlussreicher tag!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Phillip ist gerade knapp über 20.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Februar 2012)

Das tönt ja wie im Sommer, alle auf den Trails. Hier hat's heute nochmal 15cm Schnee hingehauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2012)

Ich war nur knappe 2 Stunden.
Ha, mich hats heute auch mal gelegt...
Stimmt, der Matsch ist teilweise wirklich heftig!
Und vom Schneeregen blieb ich auch nicht verschont.

Hab auch auf 2X9 umgerüstet, war aber mit dem 3 Fach Umwerfer einfach Kacke!
Fahr nun den XTR 2 Fach Umwerfer mit den alten 970er Triggern und es klappt wunderbar, alle Gänge nun mit genug Spiel ohne schleifen fahrbar.
Den linken Spacer hab ich auch noch zusätzlich nach rechts gesetzt.(68mm Lagerbreite).

Ich bin auch schon ü30.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

ich werde bald 30. 
wollte nur wissen ob ich hier nicht sogar der jüngste bin. hier werden ja alterangaben von 40 und 50 durch die gegend geworfen.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schön war das Biken trotz der Anstrengung bei mir auch. Wir könnten uns ja mal für die HaBe's zum Biken zusammentun. Dann kannst Du auch mal das neue 29er zu Gesicht bekommen.



Können wir gerne machen


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde bald 30.
> wollte nur wissen ob ich hier nicht sogar der jüngste bin. hier werden ja alterangaben von 40 und 50 durch die gegend geworfen.



Und wenn schon, Hauptsache Spaß und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sowie Toleranz auf den Trails. Da ist das Alter vollkommen zweitrangig!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich war nur knappe 2 Stunden.
> Ha, mich hats heute auch mal gelegt...
> Stimmt, der Matsch ist teilweise wirklich heftig!
> Und vom Schneeregen blieb ich auch nicht verschont.
> ...



Wir haben hier in der Region sehr viel Wald-/Sandboden. Da ist kaum noch Schlamm und Matsch auf den Trails von wenigen Sumpflöchern mal abgesehen. Und das obwohl es gestern Abend noch mal richtig Wasser vom Himmel gab!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das tönt ja wie im Sommer, alle auf den Trails. Hier hat's heute nochmal 15cm Schnee hingehauen...



Bei 5 Grad Plus ist das mit dem Neuschnee in dieser Höhe doch etwas schwierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir haben hier in der Region sehr viel Wald-/Sandboden. Da ist kaum noch Schlamm und Matsch auf den Trails von wenigen Sumpflöchern mal abgesehen. Und das obwohl es gestern Abend noch mal richtig Wasser vom Himmel gab!




Echt... hier sind manche Abschnitte vor lauter Matsch kaum fahrbar.
Wenn mans dennoch versucht landet man auf der Schnauze.
Von meinen Klamotten will ich garnicht reden, die stehen neben dem Bike.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

ich bin gestern und heute direkt mit klamotten unter die dusche gehüpft.

so richtig dreckig sind eigentlich nur die beine bis zu den knien und die überschuhe natürlich.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Echt... hier sind manche Abschnitte vor lauter Matsch kaum fahrbar.
> Wenn mans dennoch versucht landet man auf der Schnauze.
> Von meinen Klamotten will ich garnicht reden, die stehen neben dem Bike.



Die hängen schon zum Trocknen auf dem Wäscheständer!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube ich rüste das 29er wieder auf 3x9 mit x.0-drehschaltgriffen um.
> die trigger nerven einfach nur.




Es wird wohl nicht mehr so lange dauern......

http://r2-bike.com/Sram-XX-Twister-Gripshifter

Ich glaube ich werde die Dinger direkt abholen, egal woher!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Ich bin 21, dürfte also allgemein im Forum zu den  Jüngeren gehören. Aber das ist ja völlig nebensächlich.

Find schön, dass fast alle fahren konnten. 

Mit meinem dreifach Umwerfer habe ich auch Probleme mit nur 2 Kettenblättern. Logisch finde ich das aber nicht. Mir ist nie unbeabsichtigt die Kette auf das kleine Blatt gesprungen, jetzt liegt sie ständig auf dem Tretlager.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl nicht mehr so lange dauern......
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/Sram-XX-Twister-Gripshifter
> 
> Ich glaube ich werde die Dinger direkt abholen, egal woher!



ja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen.
habe mich auch direkt registriert, damit ich eine info bei lieferbarkeit bekomme.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen.
> habe mich auch direkt registriert, damit ich eine info bei lieferbarkeit bekomme.



Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die vor der Eurobike kommen... Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Anzeichen, ob die komplette XX Gruppe 2012/13 neu kommt?

Ich fahre die Dinger von fantic und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, allerdings mit ´nem XTR Schaltwerk aber ich schätze das wird mit den neun Gripshift nicht funktionieren.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die vor der Eurobike kommen... Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Anzeichen, ob die komplette XX Gruppe 2012/13 neu kommt?
> 
> Ich fahre die Dinger von fantic und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, allerdings mit ´nem XTR Schaltwerk und ich schätze das wird mit den neun Gripshift nicht funktionieren.



Bitte die XX erst zu 2014! Es kommt dooch schon die Red für 2013, beides noch in diesem Jahr wird sonst noch ein teurer Spaß!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

So, auch wieder da..    

Na, da sind wir ja fast komplett!? Ich liebe unser Plaudereckchen hier... 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wenn schon, Hauptsache Spaß und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme sowie Toleranz auf den Trails. Da ist das Alter vollkommen zweitrangig!


 


War heute ~ 2,5h und knappe 1000hm unterwegs.

Erstmal bergab, weg vom Schnee, Richtung Wehrheim. Hier liegt das Freilichtmuseum Hessenpark. 
Sehr schön mit viel hessischem Kulturgut.









Heimwärts über Neu-Anspach Richtung Sandplacken, nochmal runter Richtung Hohe Mark und über diverse Umwege weiter gen Heimat. 
Es wird wieder weißer...




...habe den Feldberg dann auch noch mitgenommen. (Bild 100m unterhalb des Gipfels).




Foto dann leer...  

War schön.!











hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es wird wohl nicht mehr so lange dauern......
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/Sram-XX-Twister-Gripshifter
> 
> Ich glaube ich werde die Dinger direkt abholen, egal woher!



Die sind bestimmt schxxx teuer!! Fantic26 - Shifter sind auch gut!  (youtube!! Er ist aber auch User hier im IBC)



InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin 21, dürfte also allgemein im Forum zu den  Jüngeren gehören. Aber das ist ja völlig nebensächlich.



Genau, merkt man nämlich nicht! 

Dein Paket geht moprgen früh direkt raus!!!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, auch wieder da..
> 
> Na, da sind wir ja fast komplett!? Ich liebe unser Plaudereckchen hier...
> 
> ...



Für Schneebilder müßte ich wohl in den Harz fahren, mache ich Mittwoch aber auch!

P.S. Ich habe gerade beim Arbeitgeber Deiner Schwester für ein wenig Umsatz im Blowout gesorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2012)

Ist das Wehrheim?- Sieht ja richtig nett aus 


Die Dinger von Fantic fahre ich doch, aber du weißt doch wie das mit neuen Sachen ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ist das Wehrheim?- Sieht ja richtig nett aus
> 
> 
> Die Dinger von Fantic fahre ich doch, aber du weißt doch wie das mit neuen Sachen ist...




Das ist außerhalb von Wehrheim ; ca. 1km. Liegt auf meinem Autoarbeitsweg.
So sieht es hier nicht überall aus, nein. 
Die Häuser und Scheunen sind aus verschiedenen Ecken von Hessen, wurden abgebaut und hier orig. wieder aufgebaut.
Hier gibt´s Käse und Wurst aus eigenen Händen, frisches Brot, Teegeschäfte..
Neulich hat mein Kumpel dort geheiratet. War schön!




Überlege auch wegen den Fantic-Shiftern....


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

hier wird jetzt das Ende des Tages vorbereitet und der Laptop ausgeschaltet.

Gute N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Dir auch!

Bin noch 15min hier am stöbern, dann auch weg..


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Sooo, ich steh dann mal auf.
Ist jemand da?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

es soll auch leute geben die arbeiten müssen.


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

wollte auch sowas provozieren


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Sooo, ich steh dann mal auf.
> Ist jemand da?



Hast Du schon wieder Schulfrei?


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

bis Ende März Semesterferien...*duckundweg*
zwei Klausuren kommen kurz vor Ende noch und ansonsten kann ich ordentlich trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

inox schrieb:


> bis ende märz semesterferien...*duckundweg*
> zwei klausuren kommen kurz vor ende noch und ansonsten kann ich ordentlich trainieren.



skandal


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten in Sachen Gripshift...

Es wird eine XX und XO Version geben und der Preis wird bei UVP 270 bzw. 206 liegen. 

Lieferung ab April 2012!

XX: http://r2-bike.com/Sram-XX-Twister-Gripshifter

XO: http://r2-bike.com/Sram-X0-Twister-Gripshifter-2x10

Ahoi


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Na sind ja richtige Schnäppchen


----------



## cpprelude (20. Februar 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Moin
Bin heute wieder ein Runde gefahren und hab mein Rad durch den Wald geprügelt. ich kann mit Musik (Placebo, alte Linkinparklieder) einfach nicht langsam fahren

hier ein kleines Bild


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin heute wieder ein Runde gefahren und hab mein Rad durch den Wald geprügelt. ich kann mit Musik (Placebo, alte Linkinparklieder) einfach nicht langsam fahren
> 
> hier ein kleines Bild



Linkin Park rockt  mich hat gestern Hybrid Theory vorangetrieben... obwohl ich mich immer öfter dabei erwische, ohne Musik zu fahren. Einfach mal die Ruhe im Wald genießen.


Schönen Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte Meteora auf den Ohren. Ich fahre sonst ohne Musik, da ich mich so zu schnell an die Grenzen bringe


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Zurück von der Arbeit!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Hi Jens.

Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Sattel nach vorne geschoben. Das war wirklich recht angenehm.
Sieht aber aus wie bei einem Triathlonrad.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

was habe ich nur angerichtet?!

baue grade auf x.0 gripshifter um.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2012)

moin leute,

was geht denn so?

TT schöne Bilder


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2012)

k star schön dann stell auch mal ne bild rein,danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

kleiner tippfehler oben ...


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2012)

nabend alles zusammen. bin auch wieder im lande


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> bis Ende März Semesterferien...*duckundweg*
> zwei Klausuren kommen kurz vor Ende noch und ansonsten kann ich ordentlich trainieren.



Pffffff!!!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hi Jens.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Sattel nach vorne geschoben. Das war wirklich recht angenehm.
> Sieht aber aus wie bei einem Triathlonrad.



Tja, die Jungspunde können dann auch mal von der Erfahrung profitieren!

Boah, was ein Wortspiel im mehrdeutigen Sinne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend alles zusammen. bin auch wieder im lande



Tach schön!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

gestern bringe ich hier das alter der user zur sprache, und heute hackt gleich einer drauf rum. pffffft


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach schön!



Tach schön.... kommst Du aus MeckPomm?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> gestern bringe ich hier das alter der user zur sprache, und heute hackt gleich einer drauf rum. pffffft


 
na bloß gut das Ich im goldenen Mittelfeld liege


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> gestern bringe ich hier das alter der user zur sprache, und heute hackt gleich einer drauf rum. pffffft



Du bist ja nicht betroffen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tach schön.... kommst Du aus MeckPomm?



Ich bin immer noch ganz nah (4 Kilomter südlich) am geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsen geboren und nicht wirklich weit weg gekommen (4 Kilometer nördlich)!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tach schön.... kommst Du aus MeckPomm?


 
ich komme von dort ist doch hoffentlich nicht schlimm,oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch ganz nah (4 Kilomter südlich) am geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsen geboren und nicht wirklich weit weg gekommen (4 Kilometer nördlich)!



dann wohnst du ja nur 70 km von mir entfernt.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ich komme von dort ist doch hoffentlich nicht schlimm,oder?



Um Gottes willen... Ich habe damals als Türsteher in Parchim gearbeitet und fand diese Begrüßung (mit dem Dialekt) immer sehr witzig. Für Hamburger ist es genauso ungewöhnlich wie die Ansage der Uhrzeit (dreiviertel Zwölf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

das ist aber die einzig vernünftige Zeitansage


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann wohnst du ja nur 70 km von mir entfernt.



Wo schall dat sin?


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo schall dat sin?



alles ok?


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> das ist aber die einzig vernünftige Zeitansage


Ich *will* das wohl nicht mehr verstehen


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> alles ok?





dialekt?!


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich *will* das wohl nicht mehr verstehen



möglich, ich kenn dich ja noch nicht so gut

Dialekt? achso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo schall dat sin?



minden


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

ah ok... ihr versteht euch... das macht mir Angst!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2012)

und wieder eine dieser unnützen fragen ....

sind hier eigentlich auch frauen anwesend?
(außer euren freundinnen/ frauen die hier heimlich mitlesen.)


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Meinste hier hat sich eine eingeschlichen?


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)

Kann einer das Hopeblau mit dem von KCNC vergleichen?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> minden



Ach stimmt, hattest Du bereits erwähnt. Komme ich Donnerstag mal wieder durch und werde dann beim Jockel reinschauen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> dialekt?!



Plattdeutsch: Wo soll das sein?


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und wieder eine dieser unnützen fragen ....
> 
> sind hier eigentlich auch frauen anwesend?
> (außer euren freundinnen/ frauen die hier heimlich mitlesen.)




denke nicht!


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Plattdeutsch: Wo soll das sein?




sowas in etwa hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und wieder eine dieser unnützen fragen ....
> 
> sind hier eigentlich auch frauen anwesend?
> (außer euren freundinnen/ frauen die hier heimlich mitlesen.)



Meine hat direkt nebenan auf dem zweiten Rechner Facebook laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ah ok... ihr versteht euch... das macht mir Angst!



Solltest Du auch haben....


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid alle ohne Ankündigung in die Falle gegangen?  Ist noch irgendeiner da?


----------



## mi2 (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle ohne Ankündigung in die Falle gegangen?  Ist noch irgendeiner da?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle ohne Ankündigung in die Falle gegangen?  Ist noch irgendeiner da?



Immer so gegen 23.00 Uhr ist Standard!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


>



guten morgen, dann will ich mal deine frage beantworten. Das KCNC bla ist heller als das hopeblau. Das KCNC geht schon ins hellbau rein, bei den schnellspannern...


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte auf schlechte Fotos gehofft.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

sorry, leider sind die shcnellspanner nicht mehr in meinem besitz.
Kann dir leider keine machen.


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Nee ich meinte dass ich gehofft hatte dass die Fotos in den Shops schlecht sind und die Farben eigentlich dunkler sind.

Das wäre sonst leicht dreist von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

guten morgen,

fast war der Schnee weg und nun liegt hier wieder so ne weisse pampe...aber ertsmal frühstücken


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

das hab ich gedacht. war richtig angepisst als ich das gesehen habe. Ob ich trotzdem radeln gehe? Bei dem Schneegestöber sieht man aber fast nichts.

Wie siehts denn mit dem Blau von Tune aus? ist das dem Hope ähnlich?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

...na so einladend sieht das Wetter/wieder mal schön windig ja noch nicht aus...naja heute nachmittag vielleicht...sonst habe ich auch noch genug an den Bikes zu tun


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

...und die anderen sind bestimmt schön arbeiten


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> das hab ich gedacht. war richtig angepisst als ich das gesehen habe. Ob ich trotzdem radeln gehe? Bei dem Schneegestöber sieht man aber fast nichts.



Ich wollte auch endlich mal wieder auf's Rad steigen, seitdem an meinem Rad nur noch Kleinigkeiten (Tacho anbauen, Bremssättel ausrichten) zu tun sind und dann gucke ich aus dem Fenster. So ein Mist.


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

also hier sonne pur und fast kein wind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also hier sonne pur und fast kein wind!


Danke! da ist mir aber der Anfahrtsweg zu weit


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

bei uns strahlender sonnenschein. Absolutes geiles wetter und ich am arbeiten.

Am wochenende gehts dann wieder in meinem revier ab. Werde am wochenende das erste mal das vertex testen.

Da hat er bei uns sonnenschein und 10°+

DAs blau von tune sollte passen. Oder auch das von salsa.
Die sollten auch passen...http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=623


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

Moin,

müsst Ihr alle eigentlich nicht arbeiten? Hier ist es gerade trüb und es nieselt. Heute nachmittag soll es aber trocken sein und ca. 6-7 Grad werden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

habe das glück heute noch frei zu haben


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2012)

Vorlesungsfreie Zeit


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> habe das glück heute noch frei zu haben


 
Ich schließe mich dem an.  Habe auch frei. Wetter: 9° +, kein Niederschlag, feuchter Boden und über Nacht soll es wohl geschneit haben, wovon ich nichts mitbekommen habe (nichts liegen geblieben).
Bike: Kann nicht Biken da es zerlegt ist. Will mir noch'n Trainingsbike aufbauen. Rahmen und Teile sind bestellt ist aber noch nichts da,  kann also nicht schrauben.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Am wochenende gehts dann wieder in meinem revier ab. Werde am wochenende das erste mal das vertex testen.


 
Schön die Knippse mitnehmen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

und ich arbeite in Schichten u habe nun ein paar Tage frei und die Bude ist voll von bike teilen...arbeit wartet

genau Onkel wir wollen Bilder


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

habe vorhin ein Päckchenvom Teufel erhalten Drin waren ein Rennradlenker, ein weißer Vorbau und zwei Unterhemden
Ist manchmal wie Weihnacht hier


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

werde euch mit fotos zudecken
Könnte ne hübsche angelegenheit werden. Sonntag ist eventuell ausfahrt mit meinen rocky-kollegen angesagt.

Da werden wieder die wilden trails bei uns gerockt...

Hoffe der schnee ist dann in den höheren lagen weg. Hab ja genug möglichkeiten trotzdem bilder zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

ich hab noch keine geschenke bekommen von euch

Bald wird das neue meiner freundin aufgebaut. Der rahmen wird diese woche versendet...lecker...speziell von jan koba für einen sonderwunsch meiner freundin gemacht.

Immer diese sonderwünsche meiner freundin. Brauche noch BOR 666 kurbel in rot oder mit rotem spider.


Sorry für ot...
Verkaufe meinen stahlrahmen Steelecht jetzt auch einzeln. Wenn jemand interesse hat.
Rahmen wiegt 1850g, 20"


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich hab noch keine geschenke bekommen von euch


 
Unser geschenk ist doch wenn wir dich besuchen kommen, gut vielleicht bringe ich noch eine Kiste Kieler Sprotten mit.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

Ahhhh, die erste treffzusage geschenk ist angenommen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Ihr habt alle ein Leben...tzzz  

Ich habe jetzt Faschingsfrei und werde mit meinem Lehrling (dem habe ich ein Bike aufgebaut) jetzt bissl rollen gehen. Training wird das eher nicht..  Trotzdem freue ich mich.
Philipp, der hat dein Alter! 

Unsel Deichradler könnte ja mal Bilder von den Baustellen posten!?!?
Oder was meint ihr dazu?  

Grüsse aus dem Taunus, ihr Burschen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

...gut bringe dann Fischergeist, Küstennebel und Wodka aus Polen mit oder auch Absinth...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

für absinth sind wir in der schweiz vorreiter. Die grüne hölle war genug lang verboten bei uns...da gab es viele illegale brenner dafür

ebenfalls zusage bei mir angekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle ein Leben...tzzz
> 
> Ich habe jetzt Faschingsfrei und werde mit meinem Lehrling (dem habe ich ein Bike aufgebaut) jetzt bissl rollen gehen. Training wird das eher nicht..  Trotzdem freue ich mich.
> Philipp, der hat dein Alter!
> ...



So schön sollte man es haben. Wäre schon lange aufm radl wenn ich nicht arbeiten würde. So, gerade fertig mit arbeiten. greets


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

nadenn, ihr radlfahrer viel spaß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Philipp, war alles ok mit der Ware, ja?

Doc, jetzt verrate uns doch endlich mal deinen Vornamen. 

...so unpersönlich, die Schweizer!Tzzz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an.  Habe auch frei. Wetter: 9° +, kein Niederschlag, feuchter Boden und über Nacht soll es wohl geschneit haben, wovon ich nichts mitbekommen habe (nichts liegen geblieben).
> Bike: Kann nicht Biken da es zerlegt ist. Will mir noch'n Trainingsbike aufbauen. Rahmen und Teile sind bestellt ist aber noch nichts da,  kann also nicht schrauben.



Schön wenn man mehrere Bikes sein Eigen nennt.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schön wenn man mehrere Bikes sein Eigen nennt.


 

Darf ich das so verstehen das du DEINEN Fuhrpark meinst?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...gut bringe dann Fischergeist, Küstennebel und Wodka aus Polen mit oder auch Absinth...



Von Absynth wird man doch blind!

Ich bringe dann Bullenschluck aus der Apotheke mit.

Www.bullenschluck.de


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp, war alles ok mit der Ware, ja?
> 
> Doc, jetzt verrate uns doch endlich mal deinen Vornamen.
> 
> ...so unpersönlich, die Schweizer!Tzzz...



Hat er doch letztens bereits, oder hatte ich das falsch verstanden!?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Darf ich das so verstehen das du DEINEN Fuhrpark meinst?



Na was denn sonst, ich habe derzeit zwei Baustellen und trotzdem die Möglichkeit zu Biken!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na was denn sonst, ich habe derzeit zwei Baustellen und trotzdem die Möglichkeit zu Biken!


 
No Comment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> No Comment.



Wie, sprachlos?


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie, sprachlos?


 
Schon O.K als Wiedergutmachung darf ich mir jezt eines von deinen aussuchen?  Ach ich will nicht so Aufdringlich sein, ich nehme einfach das was gerade Lackiert wurde, Versand ist logischerweise mit inbegriffen?


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Bin auch wieder da. Wie macht ihr das bei sonem Schnee mit der Kassette? Die war bei mir immer so voll Eis, dass ich die kleinen Kränze gar nicht benutzen konnte, weil die Kette immer gesprungen ist wie doof. Habs dann mitm Multitool wieder freigepopelt. Ging aber auch damit sehr schwer, da es richtig hartgefroren war. 10 Min später gings dann wieder nicht mehr... 

Gibts da irgendwelche Geheimwaffen für?

Die Teile und die Hemden sind einwandfrei. Der Craftstoff ist allerdings wirklich etwas kratzig. Vielleicht liegt das bei dir an dem Material von Craft. Meine andern Unterhemden sind deutlich glatter und kratzen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

so, noch kurz meinen namen, da ja alle danach fragen...gell teufel.

Jens

es gibt da jetzt zwei, damit nicht alle ein durcheinander haben.

So, bin gerade in meiner bude angekommen. Jetzt noch nach hause fahren und dann ab aufs radl.

Vielleicht gibts noch pics heut abend...uaaaa die sonne blendet mich so...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

philipp: Du musst das radl erst mal 15 min in die kälte stellen bevor du losradelst und aus dem haus damit gehst. Sonst ist das ganze warm und der schnee gefriert auf dem ritzel.

Denke aber das weisst du schon oder??

Sonst wüsste ich nichts was man ändern kann. Hab das auch ab und an bei schnee...


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist klar. Da es aber auch wieder gefriert wenn ich es nach ner Stunde im Schnee rauskratze, liegt es wahrscheinlich am zu nassen Schnee oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Unser geschenk ist doch wenn wir dich besuchen kommen, gut vielleicht bringe ich noch eine Kiste Kieler Sprotten mit.


Cool, dann bringe ich ein paar Hamburger mit und ´n Hamburger Gedeck mit..


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, noch kurz meinen namen, da ja alle danach fragen...gell teufel.
> 
> Jens
> 
> ...



sag ich doch!


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Ist ein Hamburgergedeck das gleiche wie ein Herrengedeck?


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist ein Hamburgergedeck das gleiche wie ein Herrengedeck?



so ungefähr, ´ne Kiste Astra und ´ne Flasche Korn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

man was war das für ein toller tag. sonne pur und 35km mit 1200hm und völlig verausgabt


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> man was war das für ein toller tag. sonne pur und 35km mit 1200hm und völlig verausgabt



Bei mir war es nasskalt und bei dem tiefen Waldboden habe ich für die 26 Kilometer und 240 Hm doch glatt 2 Stunden benoetigt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

...und ich habe mal nüscht gemacht


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

Bei mir waren es 22km kaum Hm aber viel Matsch und keine Sonne... dafür einen brutalen Chainsuck


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und ich habe mal nüscht gemacht



Coooool  muss auch mal sein!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 22km kaum Hm aber viel Matsch und keine Sonne... dafür einen brutalen Chainsuck


 
oh jeh am carbonbike?


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2012)

So, mein Rad steht nun endlich wieder. Für die Bremsen habe ich >>10 Unterlegscheiben gebraucht. Aber ich habe noch nie auf beiden Seiten so gleichmäßige, kleine Spalte hinbekommen 
Morgen sollen es niederschlagsfreie 10°C werden. Aber matschig wird es auf jeden Fall. Da die Dame des Hauses Geburtstag hat, muss ich nur zeitig losfahren, damit ich rechtzeitig zurück bin.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh jeh am carbonbike?



Yes, erst flog das Blech weg und dann ein wenig Carbon!


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Ich darf hier wohl nicht mehr mitlesen, da wird man ja richtig neidisch!

Ich muss schuften und Ihr amüsiert euch.

Sollt ichs wohl doch mal mit Astra probieren, oder Marcus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> so ungefähr, ´ne Kiste Astra und ´ne Flasche Korn



Genau


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Yes, erst flog das Blech weg und dann ein wenig Carbon!


  also gehen wir in die Kneipe


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 22km kaum Hm aber viel Matsch und keine Sonne... dafür einen brutalen Chainsuck


Shit!!
Hab mir gerade vorhin ein Blech aus V2A zurecht geschnitten und gebogen...
Fallst Du brauchst ich hab noch über.

Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und ich habe mal nüscht gemacht




Doch, geschraubt, oder!? 

Wie weit bist du? 

VG


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Yes, erst flog das Blech weg und dann ein wenig Carbon!



Autsch!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

nabend marco

laufräder sind drinne und die xtr kurbel.. morgen kommen die xtr shifter +lenker+marta...schaltwerk bleibt erstmal bis sommer, dann wird wohl auf zweifach umgebaut aber die alten sachen erstmal runterfahren

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend marco
> 
> laufräder sind drinne und die xtr kurbel.. morgen kommen die xtr shifter +lenker+marta...schaltwerk bleibt erstmal bis sommer, dann wird wohl auf zweifach umgebaut aber die alten sachen erstmal runterfahren
> 
> gruss






------------------------

Sorry, erstmal     _GUTEN ABEND AN ALLE_...

------------------------


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

Moin,

unerwartet ganz kurzfristig ist der nächste Erfolg beim Gang auf die Waage vorhin zu Ende gegangen. Das nächste Kilo ist seit Freitag (letzter Waagengang) runter und somit sind es jetzt 5 Kilogramm weniger als am 08.Januar! Dafür das das Kilo davor gute 2 Wochen benötigt hat ging das diesmal doch sehr schnell.

Leider sind es aber immer noch 103 Kg Gesamtgewicht was die letzten Jahre mein Frühjahrs- und Sommerdurchschnittsgewicht bedeutet hat.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

hi jens,

da klingt doch gut, bist doch auf dem richtigen Weg geht halt nicht von heute auf morgen...ich mußte gerade beim schrauben ein wenig naschen zu Nervennahrung


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

5 kg in einem monat? respekt aber bedenke das schwankgewicht von bestimmt 2 kg.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> 5 kg in einem monat? respekt aber bedenke das schwankgewicht von bestimmt 2 kg.



Schon klar mit dem Schwankgewicht, aber Abends gewogen trotz normaler Essweise den Tag über ohne Naschen ist recht positiv zu bewerten.

Und es sind ja auch bereits mehr als 6 Wochen seit dem 8. Januar vergangen. Somit geht das mit den 5 Kilos schon in Ordnung. Zumal ich auch nicht wirklich irgendwie eine Diät machen würde. Das nächste Kilo braucht dann bestimmt auch wieder 14 Tage bis es fällt.

Zudem ist mir auch klar das die ersten 5-6 Kilogramm die einfachste Gewichtsabnahme ist uns es danach schwieriger und zäher wird. Von daher werde ich weitermachen wie bisher und mich überraschen lassen in welchem Tempo das weitergeht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

@Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Chainsuck ist echt nervig, ich habe heute direkt ein neues Blech bestellt (14,95) aber danke Selly...

Die Astra-Werbung ist echt klasse, davon gibt es noch richtig witzige Bilder.

Glückwunsch Jens, 5 Kg ist ´ne Menge  weiter so! Bei mir geht irgendwie nischt, ich stelle jetzt auf NoCarb um


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...ich mußte gerade beim schrauben ein wenig naschen zu Nervennahrung



Hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Haribo Colaflaschen...


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Haribo Colaflaschen...



Ich hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Astra Bierflaschen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Astra Bierflaschen....




...ich trinke jetzt erstmal ........... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

ich habe WineGums aber TT du bekommst doch estimmt noch ne leckeres Abendbrot,oder?


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Haribo Colaflaschen...










ich hab welche


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

prost...bei mir gibts EIN Glas Rotwein---


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch Jens!!!
Bald sinds 10....

Mir ist das selbe passiert wie Dir Ninja...!
Deswegen wollte ich mir selbst was basteln, was beständiges.
Ja, hab mir das ganze Astra Zeug reingezogen!!

Marco!
Rate mal was mein kleiner neben mir isst, warte ich nimm auch mal eins....mhhhhh


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> prost...bei mir gibts EIN Glas Rotwein---


Jetzt weiss ich warum du Dich mit dem Teufel so gut verstehst!!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 22km kaum Hm aber viel Matsch und keine Sonne... dafür einen brutalen Chainsuck


 
Oh nee nä,   wie schlimm ist es?


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

Oha, das sieht aber gut aus. Da komme ich bestimmt mal drauf zurück!

@Cihan

ganz schön heftig!


----------



## stiemel (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi jens,
> 
> da klingt doch gut, bist doch auf dem richtigen Weg geht halt nicht von heute auf morgen...ich mußte gerade beim schrauben ein wenig naschen zu Nervennahrung



Du und deine Naschereien.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Haribo Colaflaschen...


 


unocz schrieb:


> ich hab welche


 
Habt ihr denn gar keine Rücksicht auf Jens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oha, das sieht aber gut aus. Da komme ich bestimmt mal drauf zurück!



Wie gesagt, Blech hab ich noch und mit ner Blechschere und ein bisschen Zeit kein Ding...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab *JETZT* (!!) Bock auf Haribo Colaflaschen...



Hätte jetzt auch Bock aufwas Süßes, habe mir Weintrauben auf den Tisch gestellt. Und gleich muß noch ein Joghurt dran glauben!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich warum du Dich mit dem Teufel so gut verstehst!!




TT was gibts denn nun bei Dir zum naschen?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn gar keine Rücksicht auf Jens?



Der Joghurt ist echt lecker, und die Trauben auch!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> TT was gibts denn nun bei Dir zum naschen?


 
Pocket Coffee natürlich.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich warum du Dich mit dem Teufel so gut verstehst!!



Bei uns gab es Sonntag auch ein Gläschen zum Salat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Joghurt ist echt lecker, und die Trauben auch!


 
Stell dir einfach vor es seien Gummibärchen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Stell dir einfach vor es seien Gummibärchen.



Das war mein voller Ernst!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oha, das sieht aber gut aus. Da komme ich bestimmt mal drauf zurück!
> 
> @Cihan
> 
> ganz schön heftig!


 
Nur ein Schönheitsfehler oder schon mehr?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Schönes Blech, was du da geformt hast, Dennis! 

Ich glaube, ich mach jetzt auch gleich eine Flasche Wein auf...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Stell dir einfach vor es seien Gummibärchen.


 
na das funktioniert sooo nicht erst nach meheren Gläsern Wein leider


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das war mein voller Ernst!


 
Freut mich für dich, dann ist es doch umso besser.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Pocket Coffee natürlich.



Die könnten tonnenweise um mich herumliegen und ich würde sie nicht anfassen!:kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nur ein Schönheitsfehler oder schon mehr?



Das hoffe ich auch!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die könnten tonnenweise um mich herumliegen und ich würde sie nicht anfassen!:kotz:


Aber der TT hat bestimmt eine andere Ansichtsweise.


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es Sonntag auch ein Gläschen zum Salat!


Ich liieeebe Salat!!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schönes Blech, was du da geformt hast, Dennis!
> 
> Ich glaube, ich mach jetzt auch gleich eine Flasche Wein auf...



 Merci!

Heb den Wein bis zum We auf, kann böse enden...


Verabschiede mich dann mal!!
Haut rein!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Ciao


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auch Bock aufwas Süßes, habe mir Weintrauben auf den Tisch gestellt. Und gleich muß noch ein Joghurt dran glauben!



Weintrauben haben auch nicht gerade wenig Kalorien, wenn ich mich nicht irre!? Fruchtzucker!!

Egal, 
Kalorien sind nur kleine Tierchen, die nachts im Schrank die Kleider enger nähen!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nur ein Schönheitsfehler oder schon mehr?



Das sieht schon ziemlich übel aus, mache morgen mal ein Bild... Wie viele Carbonschichten hat so eine Strebe?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber der TT hat bestimmt eine andere Ansichtsweise.



Si!!     Leeeeeeeeeecker....    ...oder Mozartkugeln wären jetzt goil! 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> *Ich liieeebe Salat!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den mag ich auch! Logo! 

Ciao, ciao.. 



InoX schrieb:


> Ciao



Tschööö !! 


Ich bin auch gleich raus, ...Frauchen hegen und pflegen und so....


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das sieht schon ziemlich übel aus, mache morgen mal ein Bild... Wie viele Carbonschichten hat so eine Strebe?


 
Nicht gut.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Weintrauben haben auch nicht gerade wenig Kalorien, wenn ich mich nicht irre!? Fruchtzucker!!
> 
> Egal,
> Kalorien sind nur kleine Tierchen, die nachts im Schrank die Kleider enger nähen!!!



Und wenn schon, ich will ja auch noch mein Leben genießen. Und lieber natürlichen Fruchtzucker als irgendwelchen Künstlichen in den Industrieprodukten der Süßigkeitenindustrie!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das sieht schon ziemlich übel aus, mache morgen mal ein Bild... Wie viele Carbonschichten hat so eine Strebe?



Je nach Stelle am Rahmen verschieden. Zum einen würden Fotos davon nicht schaden und zum anderen ist bei weiterem Gebrauch ein Bruch der Hinterbaustrebe weniger problematisch als zum Beispiel der des Unterrohr worauf auch meistens gleich das Oberrohr folgt!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Si!!     Leeeeeeeeeecker....    ...oder Mozartkugeln wären jetzt goil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mozartkugeln würde ich auch nicht verschmähen, jedoch nicht allzuviele hintereinander weg.

Ansonsten Tschüß bis nachher!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

nadenn noch ne schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Je nach Stelle am Rahmen verschieden. Zum einen würden Fotos davon nicht schaden und zum anderen ist bei weiterem Gebrauch ein Bruch der Hinterbaustrebe weniger problematisch als zum Beispiel der des Unterrohr worauf auch meistens gleich das Oberrohr folgt!



das Bild bringe ich morgen.... schei$e. 

Bin auch raus für heute, gute N8


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Dummdidumm... sch### Carbon...Lalala


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> das Bild bringe ich morgen.... schei$e.
> 
> Bin auch raus für heute, gute N8



Du bist aber früh dran!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dummdidumm... sch### Carbon...Lalala



ich fahr Carbon schalalala!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

jetzt wo ich meine bilder reinstelle verduften alle.
Heute noch unterwegs bis in den abend rein. Natürlich mal wieder keine lampe dabei.
Meine freundin wollte schon die polizei anrufen, weil es länger gedauert hat als erwartet. Es lag dann doch noch mehr schnee in der höhe als ich gedacht habe.

Kaum nach hause gekommen wollte ich die verdammte schaltung richtig einstellen. Hatte ja spliss an und beim kollegen im bikeladen das kabel ausgetauscht. Er hat sich dann anerboten mir das ganze einzustellen. Nichts wars auf der ganzen fahrt versuchte ich verzweifelt die schaltung einzustellen...vergebens. Zu hause dann ebenfalls ein aussichtsloses unterfangen. Kette auch noch gewechselt. 10fach kette geht ja bei 9fach schaltung oder?

Hab mich heute also nur einmal genervt, dafür die ganze fahrt lang.
Freitag gehts zum kollegen und ich schmeiss ihm das rad vor die füsse

Und jetzt noch bilder für euch...





Es wurde immer dunkler und nach diesem foto wars aus mit licht...





bin dann noch mit ach und krach nach hause gekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich meine bilder reinstelle verduften alle.
> Heute noch unterwegs bis in den abend rein. Natürlich mal wieder keine lampe dabei.
> Meine freundin wollte schon die polizei anrufen, weil es länger gedauert hat als erwartet. Es lag dann doch noch mehr schnee in der höhe als ich gedacht habe.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

ich bin ja immerhin noch da!

10-fach auf 9-fach funktioniert natürlich perfekt, ist ja schließlich füreinander bestimmt!

Ansonsten richtig starkes Bike vor genialem Panorama!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

onkel schöne Bilder und die Sattelstütze gefällt mir immer wieder
und ich fahre auch ne 10fach Kette bei 9fach und es läuft gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

genau Onkel bin ja auch noch da...Gabel hat wieviel MM Federweg?


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Schönes Heimrevier und ne schöne Stütze hast du da...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

WIEDER da.

Tolles Bild!    Und, was sagst du zum Thema "twentyniner" bis jetzt, Onkel?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> WIEDER da.
> 
> Tolles Bild!    Und, was sagst du zum Thema "twentyniner" bis jetzt, Onkel?



Habe ich es nicht gewusst, da ist er schon wieder!

P.S. bei mir wird das dann auch 29er Premiere!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

ICH will kein 26" mehr! Nicht für MEINE Einsatzzwecke!

Nur mein Liteville bleibt definitiv als einziges 26"  (falls kein Niner RIP zum Traumpreis querschiesst..). 

Das 26" BeOne könnte eigentlich auch weg...   Schon komisch, alles NEU, teils max 150km, teils noch ungefahren, aber naja....
Da würde mir was von Salsa in der Nase liegen.  29" natürlich!! 

Aber ich will hier nicht dieses _neverending Thema_ aufrollen..


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

@onkel wie immer super bilder 

@jens wie hast du denn oder wie willst du das chainsuckproblem bei deinem 29 regeln. schon ideen?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2012)

marco, wenn es weg muss ...

ich schicke dir mal meine adresse per pn.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> marco, wenn es weg muss ...
> 
> ich schicke dir mal meine adresse per pn.





Mit dem Spruch habe ich gerechnet. DA kann man sich auf die Leute verlassen... 

´Nabend Kai!!


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Ich würd auch eins nehmen. Adresse haste ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

hallo leute. Was mich heute einfach genervt hat ist die schaltung. Hab dann noch gemerkt, dass die kette zu kurz ist. Das geht gar nicht. Hat meine kollege ebenfalls rübergenommen. Sowas macht mich sauer von einem profi erwarte ich was anderes.

Ansonsten fährt sich das bike super. Es kommt noch ein kürzerer vorbau und das schaltproblem muss gelöst werden. 3x9 sollte doch jetzt wirklich kein problem sein bei einem 29er.

Der reifen klebt wie sau auf dem asphalt. Sollte ja aber auch noch besser werden.

Fazit: Geiles bike mit einer besch...eidenen schaltung, die aber beim grünen steelecht immer funktioniert hat.

Wenn das ganze nicht klarkommt werde ich ne XT komplett 3x10 montieren, die ich noch in einer kiste habe.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @onkel wie immer super bilder
> 
> @jens wie hast du denn oder wie willst du das chainsuckproblem bei deinem 29 regeln. schon ideen?



Da habe ich mir noch keine ernsthaften Gedanken zu gemacht. Der Ersteinsatz des Bikes ist aber auch erst dann geplant wenn auch die Steinschlagschutzfolie zum Schutz des Lacks am Unterrohr untergebracht ist.

Werde dann beim Bekleben den Alberto (www.rebell-bikes.de) oder anschließend den Jockel (www.powerslide-minden.de) nach Ideen hierzu befragen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich würd auch eins nehmen. Adresse haste ja



Meinetwegen könnt ihr Euch darum kloppen, ich wüsste derzeit nicht mehr wohin mit einem weiteren Bike.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo leute. Was mich heute einfach genervt hat ist die schaltung. Hab dann noch gemerkt, dass die kette zu kurz ist. Das geht gar nicht. Hat meine kollege ebenfalls rübergenommen. Sowas macht mich sauer von einem profi erwarte ich was anderes.
> 
> Ansonsten fährt sich das bike super. Es kommt noch ein kürzerer vorbau und das schaltproblem muss gelöst werden. 3x9 sollte doch jetzt wirklich kein problem sein bei einem 29er.
> 
> ...



Jens, schraubst du nicht selbst?  Klar Vorbau-, Stützenwechsel und so, aber schaltungstechnisch nix? 

Liest sich gerade so..  Wenn nicht, ist ja nicht schlimm. 
Schildere doch mal das Problem genauer!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, schraubst du nicht selbst?  Klar Vorbau-, Stützenwechsel und so, aber schaltungstechnisch nix?
> 
> Liest sich gerade so..  Wenn nicht, ist ja nicht schlimm.
> Schildere doch mal das Problem genauer!



Ich der zweite Jens schraube auch wenig selber an meinen Bikes, dazu habe ich jeden Tag viel zu viele Möglichkeiten die Werkstätten der Bike-Dealer in Niedersachsen, Bremen, Ostwestfalen-Lippe und Nordhessens zu nutzen...

Ist halt schön praktisch wenn man mit vielen von denen inzwischen befreundet ist. Da kann man die knappe Freizeit anstelle zum Schrauben entweder zum Biken oder für die "Bessere Hälfte" genutzt werden!

Wobei ich am 29er erstaunlich viel Hand angelegt habe im Zuge der Entstehung.


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir noch keine ernsthaften Gedanken zu gemacht. Der Ersteinsatz des Bikes ist aber auch erst dann geplant wenn auch die Steinschlagschutzfolie zum Schutz des Lacks am Unterrohr untergebracht ist.
> 
> Werde dann beim Bekleben den Alberto (www.rebell-bikes.de) oder anschließend den Jockel (www.powerslide-minden.de) nach Ideen hierzu befragen.



ah ok, ich denke beim mir wird das unterrohr bestimmt schon mit ner folie versehen sein oder ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

@Jens *1* (ohneworte)    

Ja, klar... Verständlich.

Für mich gehört das Schrauben dazu. Ist für mich ein wirklich eff. Ausgleich zum bescheidenen Arbeitstag.
Es gibt kein Tag, wo ich nicht mal im Bikekeller was drehe oder so...



Andere sammeln Briefmarken oder sind mit dem Hausbau beschäftigt...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

normalerweise schon. Da er das bike bei sich hatte hat er auch gleich die ganze schalteinheit mit kurbel rübergenommen.

Der oberhirsch bei der schaltung bin schon nicht, aber ne normale einstellung krieg ich schon hin.

Sram XO schaltung, mittlerer käfig am schaltwerk, kassette 11-34 xtr.
vorne kleines kettenblatt hinten durchschalten geht. Mittleres kettenblatt hinten durchschalten...die kette springt. Drehe dann am rädchen vorne an der bremse zum korrigieren. Habe die schaltung soweit, dass sie funktioniert. Warte ne weile probiers nochmals mit durchschalten aller gänge und die kette springt wieder irgendwo. Das ganze von vorne.

Habe ja aus dem grund weil die kette zu kurz war heute noch ne längere drauf gemacht. Ist jetzt halt ne 10fach, weil die sehr wenig gebraucht ist und ich nicht wieder ne neue draufmachen möchte.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2012)

ich schraube nur selber. die male die ich im laden war kann ich glaube ich locker an einer hand abzählen.
das eine mal hatte ich noch nicht das benötigte werkzeug zum gabelkonus aufschlagen, und das andere mal fehlten mir schaltzughüllen.


ablängen tue ich die kette immer so, dass sie bei groß-groß grade noch so passt, ohne das schaltwerk abzureißen.

mittlerer käfig bei 11-34 hinten und 22-32-44 vorne geht grade so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ICH will kein 26" mehr!
> DA muss ICH Dir aber widersprechen...ich mag 26er viel mehr!
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich gibt es auch nix schöneres als zu schrauben!
Ich hab schon immer von diesem Rahmen geträumt...

Na dann, Feuer frei!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> normalerweise schon. Da er das bike bei sich hatte hat er auch gleich die ganze schalteinheit mit kurbel rübergenommen.
> 
> Der oberhirsch bei der schaltung bin schon nicht, aber ne normale einstellung krieg ich schon hin.
> 
> ...




Teile alle neu oder gebraucht, bzw. bereits gelaufen?

Kai, was meinst du dazu?

Der Rest scheint zu schlafen..!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es auch nix schöneres als zu schrauben!
> Ich hab schon immer von diesem Rahmen geträumt...



 *Ich wusste sowas in dieser Richtung...     Y E S !!! * 

Neu oder gebraucht, der Rahmen? Und dein Quantec?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ah ok, ich denke beim mir wird das unterrohr bestimmt schon mit ner folie versehen sein oder ?



Liegt normalerweise lose im Beipackbeutel bei. Da kann dann jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er diese nutzen möchte!


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Rahmen ist neu, dafür ist mein Quantec baden gegangen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

[quote=sellyoursoul;

sehr schönes bike genau meine Farben hmm den Rahmen mal in günstig bekommen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es auch nix schöneres als zu schrauben!
> Ich hab schon immer von diesem Rahmen geträumt...
> 
> Na dann, Feuer frei!!



Vom Bornmann in Kassel, ist recht ruhig um den geworden. Habe schon lange kein Bike von dem hier gesehen. Gefällt mir aber!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Rahmen ist neu, dafür ist mein Quantec baden gegangen...




Schon mit den neuen Ausfallenden! 
Direkt beim Borni bestellt?  Ist der Alte noch da....? Hm, hättest du gemerkt, der ist bös´ am rumkacken, wenn man den an den Hörer bekommt!!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

bei mir sind die teile alle gebraucht. Habe die kette aber immer früh gewechselt. Beim grünen steelecht ist ja auch immer alles gut gelaufen. Der schaltzug für das schaltwerk ist neu. Denke das wird man am anfang mal noch nachstellen müssen wegen der längung.

Wenn man einen guten kollegen hat geht man eben schon mal öfters bei ihm vorbei und macht das ganze im laden mit ihm zusammen oder machts gleich selbst.


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sehr schönes bike genau meine Farben hmm den Rahmen mal in günstig bekommen!!!!!



Merci!
Ich habe nun schon Jahre drauf gewartet...!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich schraube nur selber. die male die ich im laden war kann ich glaube ich locker an einer hand abzählen.
> das eine mal hatte ich noch nicht das benötigte werkzeug zum gabelkonus aufschlagen, und das andere mal fehlten mir schaltzughüllen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lasse auch nicht jeden Bike-Dealer bzw. Schrauber an meine Bikes. Es gibt aber sogar einen der nicht allzu weit weg von Dir seinen Laden hat. Den habe ich vorhin ja schon mal benannt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Quantec ist verkauft oder nur zerlegt?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2012)

baue grade nen schrank auf.
hauptsächlich für biketeile. 

zur schaltung:
- alle schalthüllen ordentlich in den anschlägen?
- schaltzug richtig geklemmt?
- anschlagschrauben richtig eingestellt?
- alles 10-fach? 
- mal etwas mit der b-schraube am schaltwerk spielen um die obere leitrolle weiter weg/näher an die kassette zu bekommen.
- steifes kettenglied?


@ ohneworte

ja, da war ich auch die beiden male.

der alberto betreut ja auch richtig schnelle jungs.
hoffe die fahren mir diese jahr nicht zu sehr um die ohren.


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

gefällt mit auch sehr gut 

so ich bin raus...... [email protected]


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schon mit den neuen Ausfallenden!
> Direkt beim Borni bestellt?  Ist der Alte noch da....? Hm, hättest du gemerkt, der ist bös´ am rumkacken, wenn man den an den Hörer bekommt!!



Der ist echt ein Original im Umgang mit seinen Kunden. Das ist wirklich nicht für jeden erträglich.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Teile alle neu oder gebraucht, bzw. bereits gelaufen?
> 
> Kai, was meinst du dazu?
> 
> Der Rest scheint zu schlafen..!?



Ich bin noch wach, ist ja auch noch nicht 23.00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Den Rahmen hab ich noch, Teile wandern bei mir immer so umher...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> gefällt mit auch sehr gut
> 
> so ich bin raus...... [email protected]



Bye!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> baue grade nen schrank auf.
> hauptsächlich für biketeile.
> 
> zur schaltung:
> ...


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der ist echt ein Original im Umgang mit seinen Kunden. Das ist wirklich nicht für jeden erträglich.



Hab einfach per Internet bestellt und keinen Kontakt gehabt.
Sofort überwiesen, und zwei Tage drauf war er da...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei mir sind die teile alle gebraucht. Habe die kette aber immer früh gewechselt. Beim grünen steelecht ist ja auch immer alles gut gelaufen. Der schaltzug für das schaltwerk ist neu. Denke das wird man am anfang mal noch nachstellen müssen wegen der längung.
> 
> Wenn man einen guten kollegen hat geht man eben schon mal öfters bei ihm vorbei und macht das ganze im laden mit ihm zusammen oder machts gleich selbst.




Hm, wenn die Teile gebraucht, aber nicht miteinander gelaufen sind, ist das schon mal eine eher schlechte Voraussetzung...
Klar, die Züge setzen sich natürlich  -  Stahlseile längen sich,entdrillen sich minimal,  Aussenhüllen werden gestaucht und finden erst nach gewisser Zeit richtig in den Sitz des Gegenhalters/Anschlags am Rahmen.

Ich würde erstmal die Randbedingungen rausfinden wollen (welches Blatt? Wann genau? Nur unter Last? Wo steht die Kette bei der Beanstandung? Alles Teile sauber, eisfrei,...).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der ist echt ein Original im Umgang mit seinen Kunden. Das ist wirklich nicht für jeden erträglich.



Kenne ihn nicht persönlich. Zum Glück.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> baue grade nen schrank auf.
> hauptsächlich für biketeile.
> 
> zur schaltung:
> ...



Warum bin ich eigentlich noch nicht auf die Idee mit einem Schrank oder Regal für meine Biketeile gekommen?

Ja, Alberto hat da wirklich ein paar richtig schnelle Jungs um sich herum. Wenn ich da z.B. an "Esche" denke. Und der Alberto darf auch an meine Bikes, wobei ich eben aber Jockel meinte.

Einen gibt es noch bei Dir in der Region, Bernd Blöte und seine Jungs haben auch die entsprechende Kompetenz um das vernünftig hinzubekommen!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

bin raus, muss morgen früh in bern sein...arbeiten. Werde mich dem problem nochmals widmen.

danke euch und greets 
tschüüsss


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kenne ihn nicht persönlich. Zum Glück.



Ich auch nicht, aber den einen oder anderen Menschen welcher bereits persönlichen Kontakt mit ihm hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2012)

die teile sind miteinander gelaufen. Nur die kette ist jetzt neu. ansosnten hab ich alles schon auf dem grünen gehabt.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die teile sind miteinander gelaufen. Nur die kette ist jetzt neu. ansosnten hab ich alles schon auf dem grünen gehabt.



An der neuen Kette kann es jetzt aber durchaus liegen sofern sich die alte bereits ein wenig auf den Ritzeln eingelaufen hatte.


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Verabschiede mich auch zum zweiten mal für heute...
Muss mich auch ablegen...

Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die teile sind miteinander gelaufen. Nur die kette ist jetzt neu. ansosnten hab ich alles schon auf dem grünen gehabt.



Dann   "_k ö n n e n_"   es u.a. aber auch die Kettenblätter sein (müssen nicht) . Wenn die Zähne haifischartig aussehen  ->   Wechseln!!
Zappelt der Käfig beim Pedalieren? 

Hm, guck morgen nochmal in Ruhe drüber! Neuer Tag - neues Glück!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

Ciao Dennis!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

*Bin auch raus....   Gute Nacht!!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Warum bin ich eigentlich noch nicht auf die Idee mit einem Schrank oder Regal für meine Biketeile gekommen?
> 
> Ja, Alberto hat da wirklich ein paar richtig schnelle Jungs um sich herum. Wenn ich da z.B. an "Esche" denke. Und der Alberto darf auch an meine Bikes, wobei ich eben aber Jockel meinte.
> 
> Einen gibt es noch bei Dir in der Region, Bernd Blöte und seine Jungs haben auch die entsprechende Kompetenz um das vernünftig hinzubekommen!



ich meinte auch powerslide.

von rebell meinte ich eher die schnelle familie rotermund.
wer ist esche?

von blöte habe ich auch schon gehört.
aber die mtb-jungs überhole ich meistens.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2012)

ich sehe es schon kommen der TT ist wieder mal der letzte hier


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich meinte auch powerslide.
> 
> von rebell meinte ich eher die schnelle familie rotermund.
> wer ist esche?
> ...



Habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht.

Ich meinte Meister Eschenhorst (der Vorname will mir gerade nicht einfallen)

Es ging mir auch um die Werkstatt und nicht das Team.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Februar 2012)

So, ich klinke mich auch mal langsam aus, gute Nacht.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen ihr Labertaschen.

Werde heute wohl auch mal mein Bike putzen und etwas warten bis die Wälder abgetrocknet sind. Die Schaltung hat auch bei mir mal eine intensivere Behandlung nötig
Vielleicht putze ich auch nur und bring das Gerät mal zu meinem Dealer. Der ist kompetent. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Das war beim letzten Mal wie wenn der was komplett neues verbaut hat, dabei warens nur die Züge. Preise sind auch immer mehr als fair 

Aber hier kommt ja keiner aus der Gegend den ich überzeugen muss


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

morgen zusammen. Heute ne platzrunde gedreht und hat funktioniert...
Mal ne frage. Wie schnell nutzt sich ne XTR kassette ab??
Normaler gebrauch natürlich mit rennen. Hab das ding jetzt bischen mehr als ein jahr gefahren.

Sollte ja schon gut halten das ding oder???


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

guten morgen,

onkel wie ist denn deine Federgabel in RM eingestellt,80 oder 100mm?

gruss


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

die gabel hat 100mm. Macht sich bis jetzt gut. Mal schauen wies weitergeht. Sonst wechsle ich einfach auf die tower. Das ding auf dem toad ist wirklich super...


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Ist da nicht eine Manitou drauf? Ist Tower ein neues Modell oder verwechsel ich was?

EDIT: ahja, ne neue Minute. Klingt ganz gut


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

auf dem rocky ist ne reba rl mit 100mm drauf. auf dem toad ist ne tower mit 80mm drauf...

tower ist geil, funktioniert top auch in der kälte.
Reba auf der ersten tour auch gut. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht im harten gelände getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Die Manitougabeln werden leider zu sellten verbaut. Die sind eigentlich ziemlich gut, was man immer so liest.
eigentlich müsste ich auch eine Manitou verbauen. Der Tomac ist ja eine Neuauflage eines Manitourahmens.
Haben der Gabelhersteller und der Rahmenbauer überhaupt  was miteinander zu tun?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

kann ich dir nichtmal sagen.
Die manitou ist halt bischen schwerer als die reba. Funktion ist ganz klar bei der tower besser. Der lockout ist bei der tower halt eben am holm.

Da gibts glaub ich nicht für den lenker.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Meine Fox hat auch kein Lenkerlockout. Das geht schon. Funktion ist mir wichtiger als Spielerein
Was wiegt denn die Tower?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

ca 1680g. Die neue reba rl knapp unter 1600g


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Ui das ist viel für XC, wobei die ja auch für 29 Zoll sind. Dann gehts ja eigentlich und stabil sind die ja auch beide...

Was fahrt ihr denn eigentlich für Kettenblätter? Die Steighilfen an meim Specialites Chinook bringens irgendwie gar nicht. Mein Händler hat sich grade an dem Ding die Zähne ausgebissen und toll ist die Performance immer noch nicht. 
Hat mir hinten auch nochmal die Schaltung eingestellt und die Räder Zentriert fürn 10er. Kann man denke ich nicht meckern

Ich war in der Zwischenzeit beim Friseur, bissel den Kopf kraulen und ne Frisur verpassen lassen


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

die tower gibts glaube ich auch mit milo lenkerlockout.
ich habe bei mir den hebel aber auch an der krone. reicht dicke, denn den benutze ich eh sehr selten, egal was, wie und wo ich fahre.

man kann sich auch eine sehr leichte 29er manitou gabel bauen.
standrohre einer 26er minute mrd und die tauchrohre einer 29er minute kombinieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

habe normale truvativ noir kettenblätter drauf...die originalen.
Beim toad hab ich die specialites drauf.
Geht auch ok.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

Ivh mag die Manitou-Gabeln nicht. Nach zig Rochshoxs hatte ich 2 Manitous, das waren def. die letzten.  
Manitou hatte diverse Probs mit interner Undichtigkeit und Ölverlust, dass hätte mich eigentlich schon abschrecken sollen.
Ne Rockshox kann man locker und bequem im Bett zerlegen  -  Simpler aber funtioneller Aufbau. 
Auch im direkten Vergleicher schöner zu fahren, mMn.

So,Pause vorbei... weiter gehts..


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Werde heute wohl auch mal mein Bike putzen und etwas warten bis die Wälder abgetrocknet sind. Die Schaltung hat auch bei mir mal eine intensivere Behandlung nötig



Weise Entscheidung, s. hier.
Zu Manitou Gabeln kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Skareb Super sehr gut funktioniert hat und mit 1499 g auch ein gutes Gewicht hatte. Nur wenn es allzu matschig wurde, wollte sie nicht mehr so recht.
Ich hatte eher Probleme mit RockShox Dichtungen. Aber das ist auch schon einige Jahre her. Am Besten funktioniert eh die Fatty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja wieder ein Meinungsfasching hier. Jeder hat seine Spezis aber niemand die gleichen wie der Andere.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kann ja nicht sagen, wie die Dichtungen bei aktuelleren RockShox Gabeln sind. Ich hatte nur eine 2002er Judy SL Air und eine 2003er Psylo XC. Bei der Psylo waren die Dichtungen recht verschleißanfällig und die Judy war undicht (Luft ist entwichen und hat die Dichtungen herausploppen lassen).


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

Ich grüße Euch Ihr Gabeltanten...
Wieder ein Tag dem We näher!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ui das ist viel für XC, wobei die ja auch für 29 Zoll sind. Dann gehts ja eigentlich und stabil sind die ja auch beide...
> 
> Was fahrt ihr denn eigentlich für Kettenblätter? Die Steighilfen an meim Specialites Chinook bringens irgendwie gar nicht. Mein Händler hat sich grade an dem Ding die Zähne ausgebissen und toll ist die Performance immer noch nicht.
> Hat mir hinten auch nochmal die Schaltung eingestellt und die Räder Zentriert fürn 10er. Kann man denke ich nicht meckern
> ...



Ich habe bei mir mit der Feile bei den Chinooks nachgeholfen,hat einiges gebracht.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin die Herren,

Diät läuft 





Gruß Marcus


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

Gut siehste aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Gut siehste aus!



Danke, ist meine Schokoladenseite


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich grüße Euch Ihr Gabeltanten...
> Wieder ein Tag dem We näher!!



jau, einer noch! dann ist es soweit.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend Leute. Marcus wo sind die Bilder von deinem RW geblieben?


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute. Marcus wo sind die Bilder von deinem RW geblieben?




Im Fotoalbum -> RW div. 

Ich musste ein wenig ausmisten und aufräumen..

Chainsuck habe ich heute bei Tageslicht für (zum Glück) nicht so schlimm befunden...  Ich habe den Umwerfer neu eingestellt und dann kommt das Blech drauf. Ich hoffe das langt!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Im Fotoalbum -> RW div.



jau, 1 10 ist top.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Im Fotoalbum -> RW div.
> 
> Ich musste ein wenig ausmisten und aufräumen..
> 
> Chainsuck habe ich heute bei Tageslicht für (zum Glück) nicht so schlimm befunden...  Ich habe den Umwerfer neu eingestellt und dann kommt das Blech drauf. Ich hoffe das langt!


 
Ich meinte eigentlich das Bild von der Kettenstrebe, was du hier posten wolltest. Das du dein Album aufgeräumt hast wusste ich garnicht. War erst drauf nachdem du es erwähnt hattest.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich das Bild von der Kettenstrebe, was du hier posten wolltest. Das du dein Album aufgeräumt hast wusste ich garnicht. War erst drauf nachdem du es erwähnt hattest.



Das mit dem CS habe ich ja schon oben beschrieben und kein Bild gemacht...

k_star

stimmt das Bild ist echt super und ´ne gute Idee.. aber leider nicht von mir.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

ja, fütter sie an. dann ist hier auch gleich mehr los.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Chainsuck habe ich heute bei Tageslicht für (zum Glück) nicht so schlimm befunden...  Ich habe den Umwerfer neu eingestellt und dann kommt das Blech drauf. Ich hoffe das langt!


 
Freut mich für dich das es nicht so schlimm ist,  wäre sonst schade gewesen.


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2012)

nabned zusammen!

sagt  mal wer ist den der günstigste anbieter für nen tune speedneedle marathon alcantara oder hat vielleicht jemand einen abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Hätte den Kalender auch gerne, da ich seit Oktober aber mit meiner Freundin zusammen wohne ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach durchzusetzen


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

bin auch wieder von der Arbeit zurück. Mann war mir heute den Tag über ködderig.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2012)

grüß dich jens 
naja morgen ist schon donnerstag


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> grüß dich jens
> naja morgen ist schon donnerstag



Hallo Mathias,

Bei Dir alles klar? Ich denke das ich mir die letzten Tage etwas zu viel zugemutet habe.

Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl morgen bei den angenehmen Temperaturen wiedr auf das Bike begeben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hätte den Kalender auch gerne, da ich seit Oktober aber mit meiner Freundin zusammen wohne ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach durchzusetzen



Soso...


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> Bei Dir alles klar? Ich denke das ich mir die letzten Tage etwas zu viel zugemutet habe.
> 
> ...



ja bei mir allet jut. zuviel zugemutet bezugnehmend auf abnehmen oder sportlicher aktivitäten.......


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja bei mir allet jut. zuviel zugemutet bezugnehmend auf abnehmen oder sportlicher aktivitäten.......



Das steht wohl in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang, ich hatte vom Aufstehen bis frühen Nachmittag doch etws Schwierigkeiten mit dem Kreislauf. 

Zusätzlich wird sich der Körper wohl auch noch nicht komplett auf die neue Blutdrucksituation eingestellt haben.

Außerdem sollte ich mal wieder etwas Grundlage mit dem Cyclocrosser auf der Strasse betreiben und nicht ständig bei dem tiefen Boden im Wald meine wenigen Körner verbraten.


Jetzt geht es mir aber wieder gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hätte den Kalender auch gerne, da ich seit Oktober aber mit meiner Freundin zusammen wohne ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach durchzusetzen




Da hab ich ja ne coole freundin. Die hat mir den neuen kalender zu weihnachten geschenkt

Hab dich lieb schatzi...

Heute abned nochmals ne runde hier im flachland gefahren...wieder alles ok mit der schaltung. Dafür hab ich jetzt mechverbot unter der woche wenn ich mal zu hause bin...danke schatzi


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

Jetzt sag ich auch mal MOIN 


unocz schrieb:


> nabned zusammen!
> 
> sagt  mal wer ist den der günstigste anbieter für nen tune speedneedle marathon alcantara oder hat vielleicht jemand einen abzugeben


Hab mich vor kurzem auch umgesehen das günstigste war 169 (Bikehardest/Starrbike) oder gibts den noch irgendwo günstiger?



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin auch wieder von der Arbeit zurück. Mann war mir heute den Tag über ködderig.
> 
> ...



Was ist ködderig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

als ich anfang des jahres seit längerem mal wieder auf dem bike gesessen habe, dachte ich auch es geht langsam zu ende.
man muss ja auch nicht gleich den direkten, steilen weg hoch auf den hügel nehmen ... 

nach der dritten ausfahrt ging es dann wieder.
mittlerweile fahre ich auch zügige 3h und habe danach nicht mal schwere beine.
auch die ersten beiden male laufen fielen etwas schwer. jetzt laufe ich 50 min ohne probleme. ebenfalls keine schweren beine am nächsten tag.


habe freitag frei und werde erst mal schön 3 tage hintereinander durchballern.
muss nur morgen mein bike wieder zusammenbauen. habe eben grade antrieb, schaltung und die steuerzentrale entfernt (30 min).
morgen wird dann wieder mit 3x9 aufgebaut.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich meine bilder reinstelle verduften alle.
> Heute noch unterwegs bis in den abend rein. Natürlich mal wieder keine lampe dabei.
> Meine freundin wollte schon die polizei anrufen, weil es länger gedauert hat als erwartet. Es lag dann doch noch mehr schnee in der höhe als ich gedacht habe.
> 
> ...


 
Wieder mal tolle Bilder.  Und das zweite erst, was für tolle Farben. Hast du das zweite Foto mit Blitz gemacht?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

moin,

so meine bikes sind nun auch fast wieder zusammen der 29er jetzt so um die 10kg(oder etwas mehr vielleicht) morgen kommt mal ne bild und ne Proberunde...

k-star schenk uns doch mal ne bild vom bike ist doch so schön


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jetzt sag ich auch mal MOIN
> 
> Hab mich vor kurzem auch umgesehen das gÃ¼nstigste war 169â¬ (Bikehardest/Starrbike) oder gibts den noch irgendwo gÃ¼nstiger?
> 
> ...



Ãbel, schwindelig, nicht gut...Kannst Du Dir aussuchen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Übel, schwindelig, nicht gut...


Ok.Danke!
Jetzt gehts mir besser...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja ne coole freundin. Die hat mir den neuen kalender zu weihnachten geschenkt
> 
> Hab dich lieb schatzi...
> 
> Heute abned nochmals ne runde hier im flachland gefahren...wieder alles ok mit der schaltung. Dafür hab ich jetzt *mechverbot* unter der woche wenn ich mal zu hause bin...danke schatzi



Schön Abend noch einmal!

Was ist ein MECHVERBOT

TV-Tipp:

22:13 auf Kabel1...... SHINING


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich Meckerverbot gemeint beim Versagen der Schraubertätigkeit!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wieder mal tolle Bilder.  Und das zweite erst, was für tolle Farben. Hast du das zweite Foto mit Blitz gemacht?



ja, das zweite hab ich dann mit blitz geschossen.

Mechverbot = mechenikerverbot = schrauberverbot

TV tipp = schweiz zwei FCB vs. FCB...schalalaaa


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

DAS sollte ZECHVERBOT heissen...


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> DAS sollte ZECHVERBOT heissen...



Jetzt wird ein Schuh daraus!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> DAS sollte ZECHVERBOT heissen...



hechtverbot


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> DAS sollte ZECHVERBOT heissen...



Sexverbot... Wenn ich mal nicht brav war, gab es bei mir immer Schmuddelverbot bis Übermorgen!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Meckerverbot gemeint beim Versagen der Schraubertätigkeit!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Jetzt wird ein Schuh daraus!





onkel_doc schrieb:


> hechtverbot


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, das zweite hab ich dann mit blitz geschossen.
> 
> Mechverbot = mechenikerverbot = schrauberverbot
> 
> TV tipp = schweiz zwei FCB vs. FCB...schalalaaa



Hier auf Sky, sehr interessant das Spiel!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sexverbot... Wenn ich mal nicht brav war, gab es bei mir immer Schmuddelverbot bis Übermorgen!



Schmuddelverbot ist auch schön!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sexverbot... Wenn ich mal nicht brav war, gab es bei mir immer Schmuddelverbot bis Übermorgen!



Shit! Ich hab öfter Sexerbot OBWOHL ich brav war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Shit! Ich hab öfter Sexerbot OBWOHL ich brav war!



Du solltest vielleicht mal Deine Einstellung zu dem Thema überdenken.


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mal Deine Einstellung zu dem Thema überdenken.



 Jens, das sowas kommt hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Bei der Steilvorlage!


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht mal Deine Einstellung zu dem Thema überdenken.



Genau, werde zum "Lack und Leder Selly" und hol´ die Peitsche raus....

Oh, oh Marcus....jetzt aber Feierabend hier


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau, werde zum "Lack und Leder Selly" und hol´ die Peitsche raus....



Solange Du nicht das Lasso rausholst!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

Geilvorlage:d!!!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Geilvorlage:d!!!



Hui!

Aprospos Teufel, wo steckt eigentlich Marco?


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau, werde zum "Lack und Leder Selly" und hol´ die Peitsche raus....
> 
> Oh, oh Marcus....jetzt aber Feierabend hier



Was soll ich dazu schreiben....??

Auf gehts!!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

fertig jetzt. Komm gerade von meiner zweiten... in bern zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> fertig jetzt. Komm gerade von meiner zweiten freundin in bern zurück



Zweites 29er?


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2012)

Machts gut Männers!

Ich verzieh mich...

Have a nice evening...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

ne ne nicht 2tes 29er. zweite...

bin dann auch mal weg...

Toooooooooooooooooor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Basel 1 Bayern Nuuuuuuuuuuul

Schalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2012)

uiuiuiui

bin dann auch mal wech..............

[email protected]


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

he sind da alle deutschen verstummt????
Alles bayern fans hier???


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schön Abend noch einmal!
> 
> Was ist ein MECHVERBOT
> 
> ...



Absolut genialer Film. Den Meilenstein muss ich mir auch noch besorgen. Erstmal guck ich den jetzt aber

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

So was Blödes...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2012)

Oha, in München brennt jetzt der Baum....

Geh auch in die Falle, gute N8


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Absolut genialer Film. Den Meilenstein muss ich mir auch noch besorgen. Erstmal guck ich den jetzt aber
> 
> Danke


 
der film läuft bei mir auch...naja


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2012)

und noch ein schalalaaa für alle bayern fans...hi hi hi

AUs, das spiel ist aus!!!!!!!!! 1:0 für Basel...

Geh jetzt noch ins freibier....greets an alle und bis morgen...


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Alle irgendwie mit der Mattscheibe beschäftigt, nur der TT ist irgendwie abgetaucht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

TT muß noch zu Hause was schaffen


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

was ein grottenkick!

hoffentlich wird es morgen interessanter.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Die erste Halbzeit war gut, jedoch die zweite...


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Bin hier, brauch nur ne Vorlage

@Dennis: da kann ich mich ja richtig an dem Kettenblatt austoben

@Vegeta: Hast du den schon mal gesehen? Der wird nochund war so mit der erste richtige Horrorfilm mit diesen Schockmomenten. Die hässliche Frau ist einer davon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Shit! Ich hab öfter Sexerbot OBWOHL ich brav war!



 Dann bleibt´s auch interessant... 
Wenn dir jemand täglich Fleisch vor die Füße wirft, ist das irgendwann aufregend wie´n Furz im Fahrstuhl...  

Und du verlierst die Lust am jagen!!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Hui!
> 
> Aprospos Teufel, wo steckt eigentlich Marco?



    Isch arbe keine Ahnung..

Ne, spaß bei Seite. 
Guten Abend @ all!
Wollte nur mal kurz reinschauen ; war bis eben am streichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

ne kenne denn Film nicht...und meine Augen sind schon so klein


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Haste was geschafft?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja Du!!!


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Ja Du!!!



Genau!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Psst!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2012)

ihr habt doch mit euren altersangaben etwas geflunkert!


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Was?? Ich???


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ihr habt doch mit euren altersangaben etwas geflunkert!



Genau!

Und ich bin dann mal weg ( muss ja morgen unter anderem in Deine Heimat)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was?? Ich???



Du bist doch mindestens doppelt so alt!


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Nicht wirklich. Hab sogar Fotos im Album wo ich drauf bin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

@vegeta

Naja, habe erst mit der Laserwasserwaage (oder Kreuzlaserdingenskirchen) im Raum getanzt, als wäre ich bei den galaktischen Laser-Ritterspielen am Start..
Aber dann war´s echt gut. 
Stück für Stück halt.

Aber das ist der Grund, warum ich die letzten Tage hier abends nur kurz reinplatze und wenig sinnfreies Zeug vom Stapel lasse...  Bin bissl Platt.

Jo, sonst..hm...     Tolles Wetter hatten wir heute. Wäre gern auf´s Rad, aber fällt aus wegen "_Is´nich`_" ..

Jetzt geht´s auch erstmal duschen, danach ein letzter Blick hier rein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was?? Ich???





ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau!




Willst du ein "S" kaufen ??  *Mantelaufmach*


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Sinnfrei ist gut.

Rumlasern klingt lustig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

Nacht, Jens der Erste !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Jetzt denkt der ich sei doppelt so alt... tzzz


Dann mach ich hier heute wohl das Licht aus... hm


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Wolltest du nicht duschen? 
Das schwarze Craft kratzt bei mir auch aber es sitzt gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, gehe jetzt auch duschen..

Bei mir gibt das derbste Rötungen mit dem Craft..


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

So schlimm ist bei mir dann doch nicht. Puh


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin raus... Müde!!!   

Gute Nacht an alle.

Philipp, vergiss´ das Licht nicht!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

*ganzespielzeugeinsammelfensterschließedurchfegeundlichtausschalte* Gute Naaaacht ihr lieben kleinen Racker.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Hab sogar Fotos im Album wo ich drauf bin



Was die Aerzte heutzutage so alles können!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Willst du ein "S" kaufen ??  *Mantelaufmach*



Aber nicht im Freien den Mantel aufmachen!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @vegeta
> 
> Naja, habe erst mit der Laserwasserwaage (oder Kreuzlaserdingenskirchen) im Raum getanzt, als wäre ich bei den galaktischen Laser-Ritterspielen am Start..
> Aber dann war´s echt gut.
> ...



Biken wäre ich gestern bei dem tollen Wetter im Harzer Vorland auch gern gewesen. Aber sowohl Zeit und körperlicher Zustand gaben es nicht her. Hoffentlich klappt das nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2012)

wenn jemand noch craft unterwäsche hat die bei ihm krazt...ich nehm das zeugs.

Niemand will mir was schnenken...

ach ja, guten morgen alle die ihr schon wieder hier rumlümmelt...


----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2012)

guten morgen zusammen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

guten morgen....gähn

hmm das Wetter ist ja wieder sehr bescheiden


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen die Herren....


*Ich habe heute frei*....und in Hamburg scheint z.Zt. die Sonne  Jetzt erst einmal einen schönen Kaffee und dann auf´s Bike.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag

Gruß Marcus


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

*Lichtanschalte* Warum sitzt ihr denn im Dunkeln?

Guten Morgen, 
meine erste Amtshandlung heute war eine SMS an nen Freund zu schreiben und jetzt ein Date für 11:30 zum biken zu haben.

Der Tag könnte was werden. 

@Doc: Ich denke, dass dir eine M zu klein sein wird.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2012)

jep, M ist zu klein. fahre und habe immer crafts an.

Die dinger sind geil zu tragen.

Bestelle sie immer direkt in schweden.

Muss heute leider immer noch arbeiten. Verd. gestern hats mich mit dem neuen bike hingeschmissen...esiplatte...zum glück blieb das bike heil. Na ja der alcantara speedy hat schon erste kleinere gebrauchspuren.


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Naja das gehört dazu. Mein Tune sieht auch schon richtig durchgenommen aus. Der hat sogar schon zwei Macken im Carbon, wäre froh wenns nur das Leder wäre

geht das Kratzen noch weg wenn man die mehrmals gewaschen hat?


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Ich geh mal in den Keller und feile an meim Kettenblatt rum


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

was gibts den da zum Feilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (23. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Naja das gehört dazu. Mein Tune sieht auch schon richtig durchgenommen aus. Der hat sogar schon zwei Macken im Carbon, wäre froh wenns nur das Leder wäre



Ich hatte mein Speedy im letzten Herbst bei Jürgen Mikus, der kam wie neu wieder zurück..


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> was gibts den da zum Feilen



Hättste mal die letzten Seiten gelesen  Steighilfen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2012)

hat ja jemand den speedy neu bezogen hier. erst gerade...ist auch gut gekommen.

Muss das dann auch mal mit meinem alten speedy versuchen.

Aonst fahr ich das ding ohne minipolster. Mal schauen obs geht

Meine familienplanung ist eh beendet...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hättste mal die letzten Seiten gelesen  Steighilfen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


 
hmm, hab gelesen sollen die nun rein oder weg?

so mein 29er etwas leichter Leitungen und gleiche Bremse kommen wenn die Rebe reinkommt


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2012)

schön...hast du so einen langen oberkörper???

Sieht recht gestreckt aus für ein 29er.

Ansonsten gerade stütze, kommst mehr übers tretlager=mehr druck auf die pedale.

Was meinst du??


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schön...hast du so einen langen oberkörper??? denke eher kurze Beine
> 
> Sieht recht gestreckt aus für ein 29er. mußte vorne tifer fahre ja viel übern Deich und da ist es sehr windig
> 
> ...


 
werde dann auch die bikes nicht mehr so oft wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Speedy im letzten Herbst bei Jürgen Mikus, der kam wie neu wieder zurück..



wie bist du mit ihm in kontakt getreten?

habe hier noch einen alten speedneedle marathon mit abgewetztem leder liegen.
hinten ist auch die verbindung sattelschale-gestell hinüber. das muss repariert werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so mein 29er etwas leichter Leitungen und gleiche Bremse kommen wenn die Rebe reinkommt



ah, den vorbau kenne ich doch.

sieh aber echt sehr gestreckt aus.

der neue scandal rahmen in RAW macht mich ja etwas an.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na ja der alcantara speedy hat schon erste kleinere gebrauchspuren.



hast du den schmalen speedneedle, oder den marathon?

wenn normal, dann hätte ich gerne die breite.

der marathon ist mir etwas zu breit.


p.s. 
alle guten dinge sind drei!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2012)

Ahhh, mein altes OnOne...  

Das 2012 würde ich mir ja auch gerne zulegen..,hm..


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

So habs Feilen vergessen und bin 48 km durchn Wald geheizt mitm Freund

Immer schön aufm 32er, was kleineres hab ich ja nicht mehr und aufs große kommt die Kette nicht rauf. vielleicht sollte ich mir ne Kettenführung und ein 34er oder 36er Blatt holen

Erstmal probiere ich noch das mit den Steighilfen. Habe mich morgen mal für nicht fahren entschieden.

Die Steighilfen sollen etwas Unterstützung bekommen in dem man da noch Rillen in das Blatt reinfeilt. Mal schauen wie das klappt.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2012)

mach mal nen bild von der innenseite des kettenblattes.

meine ta schalten eigentlich ganz gut.


wegen blatt und kettenführung kannst dich gerne melden. habe beides hier.


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Februar 2012)

Hey Philipp, kannst ja erst mal ein bisschen weniger freilegen...hatte damals viel Zeit...
Hat dann aber super geschalten, und war leichter.

Ich hatte diese Probleme auch nur am Quantec mit dem 44er, da hat das etwas mehr freilegen der Steighilfen wunder bewirkt.

An allen kleineren TAs die ich hab gabs bis jetzt nie Probleme, schalten alle 1a.


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Februar 2012)

Sorry...
Moin und Servus an alle!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

so nun auch bei besten Wetter 50km geradelt aber bei meinen Winterbike ist heute nur die Kette durchgerutscht kam keinen Hügel hoch....


----------



## stiemel (23. Februar 2012)

Hi Maik ! Ralf und Horst waren gestern schon in Misdroy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, hab gelesen sollen die nun rein oder weg?
> 
> so mein 29er etwas leichter Leitungen und gleiche Bremse kommen wenn die Rebe reinkommt



Möchtest Du auf dem Bike Wein anbauen?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sorry...
> Moin und Servus an alle!!!



Dir auch Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie ist hier nichts los!?


----------



## cpprelude (23. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier nichts los!?


 
Keine Ahnung wo die alle sind.


----------



## craysor (23. Februar 2012)

funktioniert die spülmaschine wieder?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo die alle sind.



Wohl auf der Flucht.


----------



## cpprelude (23. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wohl auf der Flucht.


 
Wo vor?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

Wo auch immer!


----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2012)

bin mit meiner besseren hälfte vorm tv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Reallife und so


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Möchtest Du auf dem Bike Wein anbauen?


 
hmm, Wein? Ist aber ne gute Idee...

Stimel mit mir will keiner fahren


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

craysor schrieb:


> funktioniert die spülmaschine wieder?



Meinst du mich? Hab die ausgebaut und in alle Richtungen gekippt, hat nichts geholfen, hab alle Schläuche demontiert gereinigt und wieder montiert, Flüssigkeiten abgelassen. Hat alles nicht geklappt. Da war dann das wahrscheinlichste dass irgendwas in der Wassertasche kaputt war. Was richtig teuer geworden wäre.l
Haben uns dann für 200 eine neue gekauft.  war ne schwierige Entscheidung da es mit Kundendienst auch teuer werden konnte ohne das es was bringt.


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Februar 2012)

Oha, so ein Feierabendbier mit den arbeitenden Kollegen kann ganz schön groß sein und dieser Ouzo ist Teufelszeug!
Ahoi


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du den schmalen speedneedle, oder den marathon?
> 
> wenn normal, dann hätte ich gerne die breite.
> 
> ...



Hallo k_star

Werde dir die breite morgen mitteilen. Sollte eigentlich der normale sein.

Bin gerade fertig mit arbeiten und geh dann mal gleich in die kiste. Morgen gehts dann um 0700 weiter und am mittag nach hause um am nachmittag noch ein ausfährtchen zu machen.

greets an alle säufer hier;-)


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Da hier nichts los war habe ich in der Zwischenzeit mit zwei Kumpels ein wenig Starcraft online gezockt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Besucht mal alle bitte mein Profil, ihr braucht euch auch nichts weiter anschauen.

Ich muss da mal was checken.

Danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2012)

moin moin na ja schon mittag...

bis mittag arbeiten und dann ab nach hause. Nachmittag ist biketime mit meinem vertex. Das ding ist schon schön eingesaut.

werde nochmals die schaltung kontrollieren.

Herrliches wetter bei uns. Sol ja noch 10° werden.


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2012)

Die Temperaturen kommen hier ungefähr auch hin, vielleicht minimal drunter. Allerdings siehts irgendwie nass draußen aus.... 

naja ich putz mal ne Runde. Ich nehm mal die Waage mit zum gucken was das bringt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Februar 2012)

moin,

warm und nass ist es bei uns auch war aber dann doch ne 2h Tour und ich denke mein Winterbike drauch ne neuen Antrieb...durfte wieder öfter schieben...

(Onkel ich mag noch nicht mein 29er so einsauen...)


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo jungs. es gibt erfreuöiches zu berichten. Ich bin doch nicht so blöd, wie ich echt jetzt dann bald doch selbst meinete.

Heute wieder ne geile ausfahrt gemacht. Na ja prickelnd war sie dann doch nicht so. Es hat mich so genervt, dass ich nur noch ein bild zu hause vor meinem bus gemacht habe. die erst mal finale ausbaustufe für den moment.

Es wurde wenigstens richtig gebraucht und eingesaut.

Die schaltung war wieder der übeltäter. Bin nach 3 stunden entnervt zurückgekommen und gleich in die garage gefahren.

Kette weg, und hab mal alles gereinigt. Beim reinigen ist mir dann auf einmal aufgefallen, dass die XTR kassette auf dem freilauf wackelt. Hab dann den abschlussring geprüft und der war bombenfest.

Die ganze kassette enfernt und eine neue XT 11-32 kassette montiert.
Das ding hat dann nicht mehr gewackelt und habs gleich draufgelassen.

Neue 9-fach kette drauf und kurz das ganze eingestellt. Das ding flutscht nun wieder wie ne eins.

Ich lass jetzt mal das ganze drauf und fahr morgen ne runde.

Fazit: wieder ne genervte 3stunden tour bei schönstem wetter gemacht. der neue vorbau (Syntace F139 mit 25,4 klemme funzt echt geilo) ist jetzt nur noch 75mm lang und passt auch perfekt. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden mit der sitzstellung. Hab ja als erstes nen 105 dann nen 90er und jetzt nen 75er drauf. Das gewicht ist auch erstaunlich gut mit 126g.

Jetzt können dann langsam die rennen kommen.

greets der jenso1


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2012)

Dann kann bei der XTR Cassette doch eigentlich nur ein Spacer gefehlt haben!?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2012)

kommt mir auch komisch vor, da meine 10fach xt kassette fest auf dem freilauf sitzt.

nun wird aber an allen 4 laufradsätzen (je 2x 26" und 29") auf 11-32er kassette umgebaut.
tauschbarkeit zwischen den bikes ist für mich sehr wichtig. egal um was es geht. (bremsen, scheiben, schaltung, kurbel, vorbau, lenker, sattelstütze, sattel, ...)

die richtige übersetzung hole ich mir über die verschiedenen abstufungen an der kurbel wieder rein.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann kann bei der XTR Cassette doch eigentlich nur ein Spacer gefehlt haben!?



Das hab ich gedacht, aber hab da echt nichts gefunden. Hab sie dann mal in die kiste getan, da ich im moment nicht die lust habe dem problem der xtr kassette auf den grund zu gehen.

Hab gerade genug an der schaltung rumgemacht

brauch mal was anderes...


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2012)

Mein Umwerfer kann wieder das große Blatt bedienen. Das ganze feilen und dremeln hat geholfen. *Danke Selly!*


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das hab ich gedacht, aber hab da echt nichts gefunden. Hab sie dann mal in die kiste getan, da ich im moment nicht die lust habe dem problem der xtr kassette auf den grund zu gehen.
> 
> Hab gerade genug an der schaltung rumgemacht
> 
> brauch mal was anderes...



Moin,

Back in topic! Es sollte ein dünner Spacer irgendwo zwischen zweitem und viertem Ritzel sitzen. Wenn der fehlen sollte wäre alles klar!

Hier ansonsten 11 Grad Plus und Dauerregen...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Februar 2012)

so mal ne kleines Bild leider war da so kein durchkommen...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so mal ne kleines Bild leider war da so kein durchkommen...



Ach Watt, datt geit!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Februar 2012)

nee bin doch reingedüst aber leider ohne matschreifen und dann riß der vortrieb ab und nasse Füße brauchte ich zu beginn der Tour nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Back in topic! Es sollte ein dünner Spacer irgendwo zwischen zweitem und viertem Ritzel sitzen. Wenn der fehlen sollte wäre alles klar!
> 
> ...



Ok, werde morgen nachschauen. Hab jetzt glaub nichts geshen von einem spacer.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2012)

Seeervus!!



InoX schrieb:


> Mein Umwerfer kann wieder das große Blatt bedienen. Das ganze feilen und dremeln hat geholfen. *Danke Selly!*


Gerne, freut mich das es geklappt hat.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so mal ne kleines Bild leider war da so kein durchkommen...


Geiles Pic!
Wer sein Rad liebt, der schiebt....


----------



## unocz (24. Februar 2012)

nabend zusammen......

@onkel ,  ich hatte mal genau das gleiche prob. mit ner 9fach xtr kassette (11-32) , da hat aber auch kein spacer gefehlt. sie liegt seit dem bei mir im schrank :/


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend zusammen......
> 
> @onkel ,  ich hatte mal genau das gleiche prob. mit ner 9fach xtr kassette (11-32) , da hat aber auch kein spacer gefehlt. sie liegt seit dem bei mir im schrank :/



Bei mir war das bis heute eigentlich eine Ausgleichsscheibe!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2012)

okay, werde bei gelegenheit dem ganzen auf den grund gehen. Hab ja noch einen LRS wo ichs mal draufmachen kann und schauen. Wüsste echt niht wo ich einen spacer verloren habe...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht findest Du die Ausgleichsscheibe noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. Februar 2012)

so bin jetzt kurz davor mir nen speedneedle zu holen, jetzt weiß ich blos nicht ob den marathon (135breit) oder den alcantara (125breit) , merkt man den unterschied ??


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2012)

hol dir den schmalen...ist top und passt wie angegossen auf den a....


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hol dir den schmalen...ist top und passt wie angegossen auf den a....



Kann ich nur bestätigen, ich war anfangs doch sehr skeptisch wegen des Teils und jetzt umso zufriedener!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie mal wieder nichts los hier.


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2012)

Warte auch dass was passiert


----------



## cpprelude (24. Februar 2012)

Ist der TT immer noch mit der Wohnung beschäftigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Macht irgendwie den Eindruck so rar wie der sich zur Zeit macht!


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich. Muss ja schnell gehen.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Oh, Quickie!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so bin jetzt kurz davor mir nen speedneedle zu holen, jetzt weiß ich blos nicht ob den marathon (135breit) oder den alcantara (125breit) , merkt man den unterschied ??



Hi Matthias!

Ich kam mit der schmalen Version nicht klar, der Marathon brachte Abhilfe.
Mein Punkt geht an den Marathon.



cpprelude schrieb:


> Ist der TT immer noch mit der Wohnung beschäftigt?





ohneworte schrieb:


> Macht irgendwie den Eindruck so rar wie der sich zur Zeit macht!





InoX schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich. Muss ja schnell gehen.



Ja, ja... ihr habt gut lachen... 

Habe bis eben fleißig Höhenmeter geschrubt.  - Mit der Walze an der Wand. 

Sieht soooo geil aus! 
Morgen geht´s weiter...

Dann war ich eben bei den Mietern über uns. Die haben gefeiert ; da sind doch glatt 3-4 Jägermeister für mich abgesprungen. Ich vetrag doch nix...    ...puuuuh!

Eben hat mein Weib mich heimgezerrt..  

Muss jetzt aber erstmal zügig duschen gehen.

Vielleicht bis gleich, sonst bis morgen.  


@Maik
 Ei, dann bist doch du die Muddy Mary..!?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2012)

nabend!

kurz nach neun hatte ich eine eingebung, und nun habe ich den weg aus dem bastelzimmer endlich zurück gefunden.

bike geputzt, wieder zusammengebaut mit neuem 3x9 antrieb und die schaltung schon mal provisorisch montiert.
morgen noch grade die kassette tauschen, alle schrauben nachziehen und ab gehts im matsch spielen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Auch "nabend"..

Was hast du vorher gefahren ; auch 2x10?  Schreibst doch vom Niner, oder..!?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

ja, war 2x10 (26-39/11-36).

nun bin ich wieder zurück zu 3x9 mit den geliebten grip-shiftern.

kurbel xtr fc-m970 22-32-44
umwerfer xtr fd-m953
kassette xt cs-m770 11-32
schaltwerk sram x.0 mittel

mal sehen ob ich die zusammenstellung so lasse.
muss erst sehen wie sich das mit dem umwerfer so macht. die anlenkung gefällt mir nicht so richtig.

mit 2x10 konnte man zwar alles fahren, aber irgendwie hätte ich mir vorne irgendwas in richtung 34 zähne gewünscht. da hätte ich dann die meisten trails mit fahren können. 
so war ich immer am rumschalten.

am 26er klappts mit der 26-40 eigentlich ganz gut, aber hier jetzt leider nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Matthias!
> 
> Ich kam mit der schmalen Version nicht klar, der Marathon brachte Abhilfe.
> Mein Punkt geht an den Marathon.
> ...




Oh, lecker Hörnerwhisky! Hoffentlich war er gut gekühlt.


----------



## unocz (25. Februar 2012)

ja weil sonst schmeckt er nicht


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> kurz nach neun hatte ich eine eingebung, und nun habe ich den weg aus dem bastelzimmer endlich zurück gefunden.
> 
> ...



Moin Kai,

Wir waren gestern nachmittags bei Regenwetter schön zu fünft im Matsch spielen. Heute ist natürlich trocken mit bauem Himmel und strahlenden Sonnenschein.

Ich glaube ich muss nachher auch noch mal los!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, war 2x10 (26-39/11-36).
> 
> nun bin ich wieder zurück zu 3x9 mit den geliebten grip-shiftern.
> 
> ...



Mach nichts in Gang, ich habe am 29er auch 2x10 montiert. Bin mit dem Bike allerdings noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja weil sonst schmeckt er nicht



Genau!


Moin Mathias


----------



## unocz (25. Februar 2012)

moin jens.....
hier ist es leicht bewölkt aber ich gehe ja erst morgen fahren


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jens.....
> hier ist es leicht bewölkt aber ich gehe ja erst morgen fahren



Morgen will ich auch! Ich werde mir nachher den Crosser schnappen und gemütlich Grundlage rollen.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

moin, moin!

grundlage, was ist das?

ich mache überhaupt kein spezifisches training, sondern gehe einfach nach lust und laune biken.
es entstaunt mich dann doch oft wie weit vorne, im vergleich zum trainingsaufwand der mitstreiter, ich dann bei manchen rennen doch lande.

um ganz vorne zu fahren braucht man schon ordentlich dampf in den beinen und eine gesunde ausdauer, aber dahinter hängt auch sehr viel von der taktik ab. erwischt man zu anfang eine gute gruppe spart man enorm viel kraft.
was auch sehr viel spaß macht ist einfach mal von ganz hinten zu starten. dann hat man ca. 3/4 des rennens wenn vor sich zum überholen. das zieht auch ganz schön.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> 
> grundlage, was ist das?
> 
> ...



Ich will in erster Linie das schöne Wetter heute ausnutzen. Wenn ich dann allerdings zu viel Gas gebe brauche ich morgen mit den Jungs gar nicht erst los fahren weil ich dafür zu kaputt bin!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> 
> grundlage, was ist das?
> 
> ...



Bei funktionierts genau gleich
Meine mitstreiter vom gleichen shop staunen auch immer wenn ich wieder vor ihnen im ziel bin.

Sie zermartern sich ihr hirn wie sie schneller werden um mich endlich zu überholen und schaffen es dann doch nie. Ich sag nur erfahrung und taktik...


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre auch nur weils und wie es Spaß macht. Wenn ich da jetzt noch groß drauf achten müsste dass ich nicht zu schnell oder zu langsam fahre wäre der ziemlich schnell weg, denke ich.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

dazu kommt noch, wenn ich mit einigen meiner kollegen vom shop fahren gehe ist das einzige thema was fürn puls und welche frequenz man fährt.

Nur ******** wenn man im rennen eigentlich schneller fahren könnte aber die uhr sagt was anderes

Ich fahr seit 1992 ohne irgend ein messgerät. Irgendwann kennt man seinen körper. Da haben die jüngeren dann so ihre probleme. Das geht doch nicht so wie ich fahre. Die resultate zeigens aber doch immer bei uns in der gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> dazu kommt noch, wenn ich mit einigen meiner kollegen vom shop fahren gehe ist das einzige thema was fürn puls und welche frequenz man fährt.
> 
> Nur ******** wenn man im rennen eigentlich schneller fahren könnte aber die uhr sagt was anderes
> 
> Ich fahr seit 1992 ohne irgend ein messgerät. Irgendwann kennt man seinen körper. Da haben die jüngeren dann so ihre probleme. Das geht doch nicht so wie ich fahre. Die resultate zeigens aber doch immer bei uns in der gruppe.



Ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Pulsmessung, ist für mich aber eher eine Orientierung wie kaputt ich eigentlich zu einem gewissen Punkt bin.

Nach Puls und Frequenz fahre ich dann eigentlich weniger, sondern auch eher nach Lust und Laune!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich mache überhaupt kein spezifisches training, sondern gehe einfach nach lust und laune biken.
> es entstaunt mich dann doch oft wie weit vorne, im vergleich zum trainingsaufwand der mitstreiter, ich dann bei manchen rennen doch lande.



Sieht bei mir ganz genauso aus.

@InoX: Ich habe vorhin auf der Straße des 17. Juni jemanden mit einem weißen Cortez gesehen und wollte ihn erst anquatschen. Habe dann aber gesehen, dass derjenige weiße Bremssättel hatte und auf mehr brauchte ich dann nicht gucken... Aber das wäre eh etwas weit weg von P...


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2012)

Das war ich nicht. Wer hat denn weiße Bremssättel? Da passen doch nur Hopes ran

Wenn ich jemand auf Tour sehe guck ich mir auch immer erst das Rad an, weil man das ja vielleicht kennt.
Bei deinem CD ist die Identifizierung schön einfach


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

schau mir auch immer erst das bike an. Meine freundin nicht...da sind die typen wichtiger....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

hi lupus,

ist dein CD wieder einsatzfertig?

gruss


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

so jungs, das bike ruft. Dev letzter test von meinem vertex mit der schaltung. falls es nicht flutsch wird alles getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

Bei mir geht's jetzt auch los, bis nachher!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

na denn euch viel spaß


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das war ich nicht. Wer hat denn weiße Bremssättel? Da passen doch nur Hopes ran



Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass ich nicht weiter gucken musste  Deine Mini ist ja pewter. Ich hab's auch nur von hinten sehen können, da der Typ dann abgebogen ist. 
Aber ich dachte mir erst, dass der Rahmen ja nicht so häufig ist. Wobei, bei 2 Stadler Filialen, die das Ding verkauft haben... Man hat ihn sofort am Hinterbau erkannt.



InoX schrieb:


> Bei deinem CD ist die Identifizierung schön einfach



Immer schön verdreckter Antrieb 

Aber da gibt es bald was Neues. Hab' mir gestern das hier von mete gegönnt:









Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi lupus,
> 
> ist dein CD wieder einsatzfertig?
> 
> gruss




Jo, zum Glück! Wurde echt Zeit, meine Form ist schon echt zum Heulen.
Und der Wald ist ist immer noch abartig matschig. Daher: Lockout rein, 53 km locker Straße. War ganz schön viel los heute, also viele Rennrad Fahrer.
Maik, schaffst du's dieses Jahr zum Wehlaberg Marathon? Und auch für InoX ist es nicht so weit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

dein Bild sehe ich nicht..was gabs denn von Mete???? Wehlaberg müßte ich eigentlich mal schaffen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2012)

Komisch, ich seh's. Naja, ist eine CC Kettenführung. Die XCX von e*thirteen.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> dein Bild sehe ich nicht..was gabs denn von Mete???? Wehlaberg müßte ich eigentlich mal schaffen...



Mach Dir nichts draus, ich sehe es auch nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2012)

Klickediklick

Jetzt? Ist aber auch eigentlich nicht so wichtig...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus, ich sehe es auch nicht.



Lag bei mir wohl am IPad, hier auf dem PC kann ich das Bild auch so sehen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

hmm. verrückte Welt ich seh's ....kommt die an Cd? mach mak ne Bild,danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

gerade zurück von der tour. 3 stunden radeln mit freundin. Hat echt spass gemacht. Alles perfekt funktioniert.

hab auch gleich mein neues rocky t-shirt ausgefahren.

Grüsse und machts gut. natürlich bilder von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gerade zurück von der tour. 3 stunden radeln mit freundin. Hat echt spass gemacht. Alles perfekt funktioniert.
> 
> hab auch gleich mein neues rocky t-shirt ausgefahren.
> 
> Grüsse und machts gut. natürlich bilder von mir



Moin Jens,

Viel Schnee ist bei Euch auch nicht übrig geblieben wie es die Bilder erscheinen lassen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

na ja, hat dann doch noch bischen was in den oberen gefilden. Mussten ab und zu doch teilweise schieben.





Aber muss schon sagen, in den letzten tagen wars sehr heiss bei uns...10-13°. Da hats dann schon was weggeputzt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

jens, wirklich sehr schön ABER zerkratz mal nicht die schöne Sattelstütze


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

ich war eben auch ne kleine runde drehen.
dürften ca. 3,5 h gewesen sein.

der umbau des antriebes auf 3x9 hat sich definitiv gelohnt. 
nun habe ich alles was ich brauche und kann die trails schön auf dem mittleren 32er fahren.

der alte fd-m953 bleibt auch dran, da er relativ wenig angriffsfläche für den matsch bietet. der x.0 war schon nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr zu erkennen wenn es matschig war.

das einzige was noch geändert werden muss ist der vorbau.
habe jetzt einen 90er mit -6° dran und möchte eigentlich noch weiter runter. 
jetzt stellt sich nur die frage ob es ein easton mit -10°, oder was anderes mit -17° wird.
auch über die länge bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren. 110 mm ist definitv zu viel. ich denke ich probiere mal einen 100 mm vorbau aus.


apropros kratzer.
mein niner sieht schon richtig verhunzt aus. der lack ist echt müll.
ich weiss schon genau was ich nächsten winter machen werde. vorausgesetzt der rahmen lebt so lange.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

He maik

Die stütze ist zum brauchen da...das ding wird allgemein hart rangenommen

Ich weiss ich weiss, den meisten stehen die haare zu berge bei dem bild mit der tasche unter dem sattel. 
Das satteltasche ist aber fest angezurrt. Da wackelt ned so rum und scheuert auch ned so fest. Heute hätte ich ja nen rucksack dabei gehabt. Mag aber ned immer alles in mein trikot stecken. Da ziehts mir ja fast das hemd aus.

Die 29er schläuche sind halt eben bissel grösser. dann noch kleines tool, reifenheber, 2 patronen 16g und der aufsatz für die gaspatrone. Das ist alles was ich dabei habe. Also sieht nach viel aus aber isses ned.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

jetzt stellt sich nur die frage ob es ein easton mit -10°, oder was anderes mit -17° wird.
auch über die länge bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren. 110 mm ist definitv zu viel. ich denke ich probiere mal einen 100 mm vorbau aus.

Würde aber ned länger werden wenns dir so passt. Wenn du weiter runter möchtest mit der neigung streckst du dich doch wieder mehr.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

...ist ja fast so voll wie die Handtaschen bei den Frauen...aber ist schon nützlich(ich denke bei meinen 29er bekomme ich die Reifen im Busch net runter)


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

er muss ja auch die sachen für de frau mitnehmen.


ich habe bei noch keinem reifen werkzeug zur montage oder demontage benötigt.
sicher ist es manchmal fummelig, aber irgendwie gehts immer.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

halloooo!!!!

Ja stimmt für meine freundin brauch ich auch noch ein handtäschchen...

So, essen ist angesagt...kebab-pizza. Ja so richtig deftigen schei... hauen wir uns jetzt rein. Haben es uns verdient. bis später jungs...mmmhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Nabend Männers.. 

*@Doc*

Auf der einen Seite hätte ich gerne das Rocky,* aber jetzt gerade* würde ich auch die *Kebab-Pizza* vorziehen... 
Ähm, wäre dann gleich da....  

Werde meine Frau jetzt auch mal in die Küche schicken. 

Heute wollte sie den Keller anlegen..  Irgendwann hat sie dann genervt abgebrochen. Halb gestrichener Keller in Reste grün sieht schön schxxx aus.. 
Hätte gerade  können! 


Hoffe sie fährt nach dem Umzug auch mal wieder!?
(Da fällt dann der große Garten als Zeitfresser weg.)
Bin da ja richtig neidisch auf den Doc und seine radelnde Prinzessin!  Hätt´ich auch gerne...     ABER das Thema hatten wir hier ja schon...


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

hallo leute gut wars. Für micstenh einen ticken zu viel. Für meine prinzessin bischen zu wenig.
Sie isst eh meistens das doppelte von mir.

Morgen gehts dann ab mit den jungs die trails schredden. Da kommt mein MSL auch mal wieder zum zug.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

also lecker wars, dann mach auch mal ne Bild vom MSL, ich werd morgen mal mein 28er bewegen aber nachher wollte ich eigentlich nochmal wech


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

mach ich doch für dich/euch.

was heisst hier 28er??? Beweg mal dein 29er...

oder fährst du mit dünnen schlappen auf dem bike, dass es nur ein 28er ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Maik fährt formstabile 29er Drahtreifen ohne Luft. Da geht nur unten ein Zoll flöten...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo leute gut wars. Für micstenh einen ticken zu viel. Für meine prinzessin bischen zu wenig.
> Sie isst eh meistens das doppelte von mir.



Puh, bin auch voll um die Hüfte... Es gab dann doch _Kaduffele mit Aaaier un grie Sos_..   (Frankfurterisch) 
-Also Kartoffeln mit Eiern und grüner Kräuterrahmsoße, typisches Frankfurter Essen -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

ich glaube so schmerzhaft wie dieses frühjahr waren die anderen 3 bikejahre zusammen nicht.

habe mich heute schon wieder lang gemacht. 
erkenntnis: black chili compound hält nicht auf allen nassen wurzeln.
letze woche war es die linke hüftseite, heute war es die rechte.

das beste an der ganze sache ist, dass mir sowas immer nur passiert wenn ich richtig langsam unterwegs bin.
als ich die wurzel auf dem trail gesehen habe, dachte ich noch "jetzt nicht wegrutschen", und schon wars passiert.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

und ich hab gerade ne blaue BOR xc666 im verkaufsfred der leichtbauer gesehen. Verd... die zieh ich mir ev noch rein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Wurzelbehandlungen hatten noch nie einen guten Ruf, Kai.... 



----------------------------------------



Bekommt ihr auch die Rosewerbung oben rechts?

Habe gerade 2 von diesen Ständern bestellt...       Wenn das die Chefin mitbekommt..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

oh ja es wird das 29...k-star gute Besserung ich mag solche Wurzeln auch nicht...

ne ne alle rund und satt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> und ich hab gerade ne blaue BOR xc666 im verkaufsfred der leichtbauer gesehen. Verd... die zieh ich mir ev noch rein...




Jup, glaube von Lateville..    Schon goil!!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

hat sich schon wieder erledigt. Das ding ist für 2 fach.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr auch die Rosewerbung oben rechts?
> 
> Habe gerade 2 von diesen Ständern bestellt...       Wenn das die Chefin mitbekommt..



firefox und adblock plus und noscript.

da bekommste gar nichts von irgendwelcher werbung mit.

haste mal nen link?


die vorlage ist zwar gut, aber den spruch verkneife ich mir jetzt!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

muss ich mir dann vielleicht doch noch ne neue reinziehen im sommer.

Wäre ja fürs rocky. Da möchte ich aber nicht 2 fach haben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...ich mag solche Wurzeln auch nicht...



Oje, komm du nur mal hier her im April...


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh ja es wird das 29...k-star gute Besserung ich mag solche Wurzeln auch nicht...
> 
> ne ne alle rund und satt



das wird schon, ging ja letzte woche schließlich auch.

morgen mache ich mal nen bischen strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2012)

hmm,vielleicht sollte ich dann lieber das Laufrad nehmen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> firefox und adblock plus und noscript.
> 
> da bekommste gar nichts von irgendwelcher werbung mit.
> 
> ...




Jup, gute Vorlage...   


Kai: Klick hier


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> halloooo!!!!
> 
> Ja stimmt für meine freundin brauch ich auch noch ein handtäschchen...
> 
> So, essen ist angesagt...kebab-pizza. Ja so richtig deftigen schei... hauen wir uns jetzt rein. Haben es uns verdient. bis später jungs...mmmhhhh



Nabend zusammen,

das war ja mal wieder klar. Tagelang ist hier Tote Hose und wenn ich dann mit meiner Holden außer Haus bin geht es hier wieder ab.

Aber wir sind schön Essen gegangen, lecker Rumpsteak mit Gemüse anstelle der obligatorischen Pommes!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube so schmerzhaft wie dieses frühjahr waren die anderen 3 bikejahre zusammen nicht.
> 
> habe mich heute schon wieder lang gemacht.
> erkenntnis: black chili compound hält nicht auf allen nassen wurzeln.
> ...



Gestern hatten wir auch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten beim Biken im Wald bei dem Regen. Ist glücklicherweise aber für alle gutgegangen.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> firefox und adblock plus und noscript.
> 
> da bekommste gar nichts von irgendwelcher werbung mit.
> 
> ...



Spießer!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

ich werde runtergemacht.

ältestenrat, wo seid ihr? 


was sagt ihr denn zu dem anstehenden, grandiosen boxkampf marco huck vs. "weltmeister" alexander powetkin?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde runtergemacht.
> 
> ältestenrat, wo seid ihr?
> 
> ...



Boxen ist wohl nicht so meine Disziplin, ich kenne weder den einen noch den anderen...

Dafür habe ich Heute meine eigentlich verkaufte Avid Elixer CR Carbon wiederbekommen. Wegen dem Kratzer 

 hat der Drecksack den Kauf der als gebraucht deklarierten Bremse rückgängig gemacht!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

ich hätte ihm nen vogel gezeigt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Du bist aber auch ein Abzocker, Jens....,tzzzzzz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Nicht dazu passend, aber gerade gefunden...   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESo0Ig9fJ3A"]The Cyclist's Revenge      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

Dafür war ich dann bei diesem schönen Wetter doch mit dem Mountainbike entspannt unterwegs.

















So kann es weitergehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Schönes Bike, Jens! 

Mir persönlich gefallen der Sattel, die Lenkzentrale und das "farblich Laute" nicht sooo 100%ig.., aber das ist Nörgeln a.h. Niveau!!
Nicht böse gemeint! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!
Deine neuer Rahmen gefällt mir farblich dafür seeeeeehr gxxl!!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, Jens!
> 
> Mir persönlich gefallen der Sattel, die Lenkzentrale und das "farblich Laute" nicht sooo 100%ig.., aber das ist Nörgeln a.h. Niveau!!
> Nicht böse gemeint! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!
> Deine neuer Rahmen gefällt mir farblich dafür seeeeeehr gxxl!!



Der Speedneedle ist leider noch nicht da, so lange muss der auch in meinen Augen hässliche Prologo noch draufbleiben. Mit dem Speedneedle ist dann auch der störende zusätzliche Farbton verschwunden.

Und beim Lenker bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher was ich da noch mache, ich bin z.B. mit den Ergons vorher immer super klar gekommen. An dem Bike empfinde ich sie plötzlich als unbequem.

Ach ja, und die neuen SLR's liegen auch schon zum Austausch bereit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Speedneedle ist leider noch nicht da, so lange muss der auch in meinen Augen hässliche Prologo noch draufbleiben. Mit dem Speedneedle ist dann auch der störende zusätzliche Farbton verschwunden.
> 
> Und beim Lenker bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher was ich da noch mache, ich bin z.B. mit den Ergons vorher immer super klar gekommen. An dem Bike empfinde ich sie plötzlich als unbequem.
> 
> Ach ja, und die neuen SLR's liegen auch schon zum Austausch bereit.



S....egal, erstmal muss es dir passen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

Dezent kann ich übrigens auch, 29er:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Das gefällt mir zu 101% !!! Hossa. 

Crank Brothers - LRS?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir zu 101% !!! Hossa.
> 
> Crank Brothers - LRS?



Jepp, aber auch hier fehlt noch der genannte Sattel. Auf dem Rennrad passt der jedenfalls perfekt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

Jetzt schreiben wir zwei paralell in zwei Freds...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte, dein 29er ist der Knüller  


...andere Stütze sollte noch ran...

...am Sattel bist du ja schon dran...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt schreiben wir zwei paralell in zwei Freds...



29er und oder Crosscounty-Bikes?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ohneworte, dein 29er ist der Knüller
> 
> 
> ...andere Stütze sollte noch ran...
> ...




Ach....   Servus!!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach....   Servus!!



Hab gerade gesehen das Du was gefunden hast...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen das Du was gefunden hast...



Si Pancho!   


Hast du mal die silbernen Contis am 29er gewogen? Wo liegen die preislich?


Habe mich aber auch über bikeaddiccted gefreut!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Si Pancho!
> 
> 
> Hast du mal die silbernen Contis am 29er gewogen? Wo liegen die preislich?
> ...



Hi Marco,

ich habe sie nicht gewogen. Aber ich habe das gleiche Paar mit dem farblich abgesetzten Ring in orange noch rumliegen. Das gefiel mir farblich am Bike überhaupt nicht. Die kann ich noch mal wiegen bevor die zurückgehen.

Über Preise welche ich für die Komponeneten bezahle möchte ich mich lieber nicht äußern. Das wäre nicht wirklich gut wenn ich das hier breittreten würde.

War bikeaddicted länger nicht mehr vor Ort?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich habe sie nicht gewogen. Aber ich habe das gleiche Paar mit dem farblich abgesetzten Ring in orange noch rumliegen. Das gefiel mir farblich am Bike überhaupt nicht. Die kann ich noch mal wiegen bevor die zurückgehen.
> 
> ...



Weiß ich doch. Und du weißt doch auch....  

Bikeaddicteted kenne ich nicht hier aus dem Threat. Andere BauSchedelle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch. Und du weißt doch auch....
> 
> Bikeaddicteted kenne ich nicht hier aus dem Threat. Andere BauSchedelle..



Ich meinte auch nicht diesen Thread sondern hier im Forum allgemein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht diesen Thread sondern hier im Forum allgemein.



Ich weiß doch....  
Schreibe dich die Tage aber mal per PN an.  


Lesen heute alle nur heimlich mit oder ist sonst wirklich keiner da? 


So, jetzt geht ´s erstmal duschen...  
Vielleicht bis gleich!? Sonst einen schönen Samstag noch..


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach....   Servus!!


Hey 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [...]
> Habe mich aber auch über bikeaddiccted gefreut!


Aha...



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [...]
> Bikeaddicteted kenne ich nicht hier aus dem Threat. Andere *BauSchedelle*..


Hmmm...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> also lecker wars, dann mach auch mal ne Bild vom MSL, ich werd morgen mal mein 28er bewegen aber nachher wollte ich eigentlich nochmal wech



Zum Beispiel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hmmm...



_ohneworte_ hatte gefragt, ob du länger nicht hier im Fred warst. 

Aber ich kenn´dich ja nicht _hier _aus dem Fred..


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _ohneworte_ hatte gefragt, ob du länger nicht hier im Fred warst.
> 
> Aber ich kenn´dich ja nicht _hier _aus dem Fred..



Wobei Du mich da falsch verstanden hattest.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

..."Baustelle" hatte mich verwundert... sonst ist ja mehr oder weniger alles klar


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

Hier ist jetzt Feierabend, Gute N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

Wen's interessiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512023

bzw.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512023&page=61


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

Ausfallenden, Bremsaufnahme und Zuggegenhalter/Führungen abschleifen?


Ich bin für *ja*!


Mir gefällt schwarz-silber immer besser...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Hm, ich weiß es nicht genau....


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

moin alle zusammen.........

hey jens, jetzt gibts ja doch schon fotos bevor ich was in meiner hand halte 
der rahmen/das rad ist einfach ein traum. welche rahmengr. haste denn?

gruß
mathias


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen.........
> 
> hey jens, jetzt gibts ja doch schon fotos bevor ich was in meiner hand halte
> der rahmen/das rad ist einfach ein traum. welche rahmengr. haste denn?
> ...



Moin Mathias,

die habe ich aber noch dezent im Hintergrund. Ansonsten ist es Rh. 48cm.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

ah ok,
jetzt habe ich da noch mehr fragen, gr48 bei welcher kg und sl? wie lang ist der vorbau?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ah ok,
> jetzt habe ich da noch mehr fragen, gr48 bei welcher kg und sl? wie lang ist der vorbau?



Mein Gewicht oder das des Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

neee mit kg meinte ich körpergrösse und mit sl-> schrittlänge


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> neee mit kg meinte ich körpergrösse und mit sl-> schrittlänge



Ach so, wobei sl klar war!

kg 183cm

Die sl messe ich jedesmal neu um sie anschließend wieder zu vergessen. Den Vorbau habe ich nicht ausgemessen sondern nach Sitzgefühl ausgewählt. 

Ich bin gleich einige Zeit zum Biken weg und werde beide Werte mal wieder ausmessen um sie dann wahrscheinlich wieder zu vergessen...


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

okok......
bin jetzt auch off zum biken


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs!

Jens!
Das was ich gefunden hab, gefällt mir sehr gut!!


Viel Spaß Euch beim biken!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2012)

so bin vom biken bei besten Wetter auch erstmal wieder rein und der 29 läuft so erstmal gut...jetzt vielleicht noch ne Kaffeerunde drehen


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

so, bin auch wieder zurück von der männerrunde.

Haben heute besch***eidenes wetter.

Das bike erstmal aus dem wagen geholt...





und in den laden gebracht...kaffeetime steuersatz gewechselt und wetter begutachtet...





Danach sind wir dann doch noch 1h45min auf den hobel.
Leider keine bilder von unterwegs. Fazit...matschwetter.

Beim laden wieder angekommen war waschen angesagt...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Jens!
> Das was ich gefunden hab, gefällt mir sehr gut!!
> ...



Danke danke!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, bin auch wieder zurück von der männerrunde.
> 
> Haben heute besch***eidenes wetter.
> 
> ...



Hier war es eine geile Ründe, 9 Grad Plus und strahlender Sonnenschein!


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

bei mir warn es 7 grad aber bewölkt


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

das hatten wir gestern. Und ab morgen wirds auch wieder schön bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2012)

Sieht so aus als ob alle ihren Spaß hatten, bei mir was Anfangs sonnig bei 8grad.
Später hats dann leicht gepieselt...

Hab auch ein olles Handy Pic mitgebracht...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

Hier ist definitiv ein herrlicher Frühlingstag mit blauem Himmel und wenig Wind. Morgen soll es dann wieder regnen Dienstag nur noch bewölkt (da will ich morgens auch Biken, da morgen bestimmt von 08.00-24.00 Uhr Arbeiten angesagt ist) und dann soll es ab Donnerstag wahrscheinlich schön mild und sonnig werden!

Super, endlich wird es Frühling mit prima Bike-Wetter!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ah ok,
> jetzt habe ich da noch mehr fragen, gr48 bei welcher kg und sl? wie lang ist der vorbau?



sl zwischen 82 und 83cm, Vorbau 100mm lang.


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> sl zwischen 82 und 83cm, Vorbau 100mm lang.




das klingt gut! habe die körpergrösse von 179cm und auch eine sl von 82-83cm, den vorbau habe ich auch so wie du in 100mm 
ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

Der Vorbau ist natürlich Mitte/Mitte gemessen!


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist natürlich Mitte/Mitte gemessen!






wie es sich gehört


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> wie es sich gehört



Wollte ich nur noch mal klar definieren, man weiß ja nie!


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wollte ich nur noch mal klar definieren, man weiß ja nie!





man wird schneller zu rechenschaft gezogen als einem lieb ist


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

oder ausgelacht in anderen freds...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2012)

hi, so war dann noch ne Kaffeerunde mit dem Oldschool bike unter wegs schön auf der Strandpromenade







onkel schöne Bilder


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

nicht gerade schön von mir. Normal gibts ja immer noch was mit panorama aber heute hatten wir keine lust anzuhalten und uns in pose zu stellen.

Deine bilder sind da schöner vom wetter und der location her. gefällt mir


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

schöne bilder vegeta!


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nicht gerade schön von mir. Normal gibts ja immer noch was mit panorama aber heute hatten wir keine lust anzuhalten und uns in pose zu stellen.




der tag ist jetzt definitiv gelaufen, sonntag abend ohne bilder vom onkel


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

hast recht, geht gar nicht














und noch ne kleine spielerei...


----------



## cpprelude (26. Februar 2012)

Nicht jeder hat eine Frau die das Hobby des Mannes teielt, aber onkel doc hat gleich drei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2012)

Super Bilder !!
Und ein schönes Diamant am Strand....
Hey Vegeta, wirf das Katzenauge in die Tonne.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

******* war das kalt heute.

bin um ca. 13.45 uhr gestartet und war um 18 uhr wieder zu hause.
die letzte stunde war ganz böse kalt. erst waren nur meine daumen, und am ende beide hände total kalt. die füße wollten auch nicht mehr.

zu hause angekommen war ich fix und fertig. da ging nichts mehr. total ausgepowert.
die mk2 haben am boden geklebt wie kaugummi. teilweise dachte ich, da hängt hinten noch wer mit dran.

ich freue mich schon auf die woche vor dem ersten rennen.
da wird der andere lrs montiert und schon wiegt das ganze bike gleich mindestens 500 g weniger.


edit 1: 

grade in einem sozialen netzwerk gefunden ...
Beach Dancer


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

@kstar  

genau so gings mir letztes wochenende.


ps.. der dancer ist hammer


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ps.. der dancer ist hammer



in welchem sinne?


----------



## Normansbike (26. Februar 2012)

Nee, aber gerade aus dem Keller vom Bike zerlegen gekommen, nach dem Crash von heut mittag.Rahmen, xtr schaltwerk, Speichen defekt, danke.


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> in welchem sinne?


----------



## cpprelude (26. Februar 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nee, aber gerade aus dem Keller vom Bike zerlegen gekommen, nach dem Crash von heut mittag.Rahmen, xtr schaltwerk, Speichen defekt, danke.


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

sollte denke ich mal in nen anderen thread


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ******* war das kalt heute.
> 
> bin um ca. 13.45 uhr gestartet und war um 18 uhr wieder zu hause.
> die letzte stunde war ganz böse kalt. erst waren nur meine daumen, und am ende beide hände total kalt. die füße wollten auch nicht mehr.
> ...



Das sind wohl die letzten Nachwehen der Frostperiode mit dem zaehen Untergrund. War bei uns am Dienstag spaeten Nachmittag auch noch so.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Hi ihr!

Wenigstens sind hier ein paar gefahren.

Bei uns war gestern und heute tolles Wetter.
Gestern war ich aber renovieren, heute auf der _Goldenen Hochzeit_ von Onkel+Tante.
Dann kam eben noch ein Typ, der über EBAY unseren TV-Schrank gekauft und abgeholt hat.

Ich habe nicht 1x Sport machen können am WE und bin dermaßen eklig drauf... Echt.  
Könnte kotzen ; den Rest macht der Gedanke an die neue Arbeitswoche... 

Wollte erst die Lupine durch den Wald jagen, aber das ist mir alleine nicht geheuer, da wir teilweise noch Eis im Wald haben..  
Wenn was passiert sollte, finden dich erst am nächsten WE die Städter, die in den Taunus strömen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2012)

Hey kstar, geiles Urlaubsvideo!
Ich mag deinen Slip...


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi ihr!
> 
> Wenigstens sind hier ein paar gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

musstest Du mich jetzt an die bevorstehende Woche erinnern...
Ein Nightride wäre auch nichts für mich...ganz alleine.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hey kstar, geiles Urlaubsvideo!
> Ich mag deinen Slip...


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2012)

@unocz:

Du wohnst ja garnicht weit von mir...
Bist du schon mal zum Worldcup runtergefahren oder zur Marathon Challenge?
Ist ja dieses Jahr erst im Juli.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Februar 2012)

Nabend Leute

ich hab mal ne Frage an die 2 fach Fahrer unter euch. Möchte deswegen aber nicht extra einen thread im Schaltungsforum aufmachen.

Fahre seid einer saison meine XT Kurbel (9fach) auf 2 fach umgerüstet 22/36 mit ner 11-34er Kassette. Möchte mir aber irgendwann mal ne "richtige" 2 fach Kurbel holen (Wunsch wäre ne XX) da ich nicht regelmäßig trainieren und selten fahre fehlt hier der nötige Bums in den beinen um "Große" Gänge zu treten sprich ne 26/39er wäre wohl besser. 

lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Bin heut nach 1 monat wieder auf dem Bike gewesen und hab den Kleinsten Gang 22/30 gefahren sprich ne 0,73er Übersetzung. Bei ner 26 zu 34 hätte ich dann ne 0,76 Übersetzung. kann man diese 0,03 Problemlos überbrücken ? merkt man die viel ? 

Gibt es hier welche die vor genau dem Gliechen problem stehen/standen?

Sorry für zuviel text

VG
Marco


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi ihr!
> 
> Wenigstens sind hier ein paar gefahren.
> 
> ...



Wenn es Dich trösten sollte, wir wollen kommendes Wochenende das Wohnzimmer renovieren. Ich habe auch für Freitag bis Dienstag den Resturlaub eingetragen. Fürs kommende WE ist dann auch noch warmes und sonniges Wetter angesagt.

Und ich befürchte nicht einen Tag aufs Bike zu kommen obwohl ich gehofft habe den Resturlaub im März genau dafür zu nutzen.  Das kommt davon wenn die "Bessere Hälfte" auch noch Resturlaub hat.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

hab gerade ne sid wc in silber aus dem jahr 2004 mit neuem innenleben und dichtungen für einen kollegen ersteigert. Endlich hats geklappt.

Carbon krone und carbonschaft...1300g sollte sie sein.

Hoffe dann nur die einbaulänge stimmt. Ist der alte hammer rahmen von mir. Er hatte keine lust mehr mit starrgabel rumzufahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Nabend Leute
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage an die 2 fach Fahrer unter euch. Möchte deswegen aber nicht extra einen thread im Schaltungsforum aufmachen.
> 
> ...




Würde dir gerne weiterhelfen, aber meine 26/39 habe ich auch noch nicht gefahren.. 

VG
auch Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich trösten sollte, wir wollen kommendes Wochenende das Wohnzimmer renovieren. Ich habe auch für Freitag bis Dienstag den Resturlaub eingetragen. Fürs kommende WE ist dann auch noch warmes und sonniges Wetter angesagt.
> 
> Und ich befürchte nicht einen Tag aufs Bike zu kommen obwohl ich gehofft habe den Resturlaub im März genau dafür zu nutzen.  Das kommt davon wenn die "Bessere Hälfte" auch noch Resturlaub hat.




Tja, so ist das manchmal...  Aber mich kotzt das so an, habe gestern und heute erstmal einen Frustkauf getätigt und diverse CDs, sowie neue RR-Bremsen bestellt. Aber ´ne Lösung ist das ja auch nicht.  
Trotzdem gxxl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Würde dir gerne weiterhelfen, aber meine 26/39 habe ich auch noch nicht gefahren..
> 
> VG
> auch Marco



Ich bin mein Neues mit 2x10 auch noch nicht aktiv gefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

@ mit-alu-heizen

warum ist der kleinste gang 22-30?
du fährst doch eine 11-34er kassette.


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @unocz:
> 
> Du wohnst ja garnicht weit von mir...
> Bist du schon mal zum Worldcup runtergefahren oder zur Marathon Challenge?
> Ist ja dieses Jahr erst im Juli.




bin ich leider noch nie, also nein. klingt aber durchaus interessant 

wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das manchmal...  Aber mich kotzt das so an, habe gestern und heute erstmal einen Frustkauf getätigt und diverse CDs, sowie neue RR-Bremsen bestellt. Aber ´ne Lösung ist das ja auch nicht.
> Trotzdem gxxl !



Die neue Sram Red ist ja leider noch nicht lieferbar!


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

so gn8 jungs. bin mal tatort schauen............


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so gn8 jungs. bin mal tatort schauen............



Schlafen beim Tatort!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die neue Sram Red ist ja leider noch nicht lieferbar!



Dein Job möchte ich haben... 



unocz schrieb:


> so gn8 jungs. bin mal tatort schauen............



Oh, voll verpasst. Wann hat der angefangen... ?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

20.15 uhr, wie jeden sonntag.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 20.15 uhr, wie jeden sonntag.



Dachte ich mir irgendwie, aber Matthias schrieb das um die Ecke ~ kurz vor 22 Uhr...

------------------------------

Habe eben bei meinem BeOne hässliche Lackfehler entdeckt. Unter dem Klarlack..


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

vielleicht ist er in einer anderen zeitzone, oder er benutzt time-shift, oder oder oder

finde für heute irgendwie auch keinen weiteren tatort.


@Be1

bei mir kann ich keine lackfehler mehr finden, denn der ist ab.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Habe eben die rechte Kettenstrebe noch entlabelt und da sind mir die Pünktchen aufgefallen.
NEIN, sind keine Steinschläge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Pünktchen sind am Oberrohr, an den Sitzstreben, links 3,4,5 Stk. am Steuerrohr...   DEFINITIV unter dem Lack. Habe die Stellen versucht mit 1200er Papier zu behandeln. Nix!
Und nun? 
Rahmen ist 1 1/4 Jahre alt und hat weniger wie 150km runter.
Dafür hat er aber auch nicht mehr das orig. Design, garantietechnisch blöde...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dein Job möchte ich haben...



Hat dafür andere Nachteile...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe eben die rechte Kettenstrebe noch entlabelt und da sind mir die Pünktchen aufgefallen.
> NEIN, sind keine Steinschläge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Die Pünktchen sind am Oberrohr, an den Sitzstreben, links 3,4,5 Stk. am Steuerrohr...   DEFINITIV unter dem Lack. Habe die Stellen versucht mit 1200er Papier zu behandeln. Nix!
> Und nun?
> ...



Sind das Lufteinschlüsse (Blasen) im Harz?

Und von welchem Hersteller? Vielleicht kann ich mich da mal schlau machen was da eventuell geht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sind das Lufteinschlüsse (Blasen) im Harz?



Könnte sein!? Was wenn?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Könnte sein!? Was wenn?



Hast PN!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast PN!



das ist doch bestimmt die adresse zur fachgerechten entsorgung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist doch bestimmt die adresse zur fachgerechten entsorgung.







Kai, was hälst du von den Bläschen?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

man, man, man, wenn du fußball spielen würdest, würden sich die stürmer freuen.


rausfinden ob es nur im lack ist, ist doch ganz einfach.
nimm ne klinge und zieh den lack ab. dann musst du allerdings mit dem rest weitermachen.

wenn das wirklich verarbeitungsfehler im harz sind, können die eventuell auch innen sein. nur sieht man sie dort leider nicht. 
dann würde ich mir schon gedanken machen, zumal du den rahmen ja noch nicht wirklich gestresst hast.

frag doch mal herrn lotz. der antwortet eigentlich recht schnell.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Bin schon brainstormingtechnisch am planen..

BeOne-Frame geht zurück, dann past´s finanziell auch mit dem Salsa..

*träum*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> frag doch mal herrn lotz. der antwortet eigentlich recht schnell.



Wer ist das?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich den Lack mit der Klinge abziehe, dann ist die Garantie def. im A.... !! 

UND: Ich hasse Fußball!!!!! :kotz:


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

wer soll den rahmen denn zurücknehmen?
den hast du doch schon eine weile.

http://lcblog.lotz-carbon.de/
hier als Mr.Hyde(TF) unterwegs.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2012)

nabend Marco


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Lack mit der Klinge abziehe, dann ist die Garantie def. im A.... !!
> 
> UND: Ich hasse Fußball!!!!! :kotz:



Das würde ich dann auch sein lassen wegen der Ansprüche die Du dem Verkäufer ja eventuell noch mal einreichen möchtest.

Und ich spiele sogar aktiv im Punktspielbetrieb mit dem Lederball seit Jahrzehnten!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> man, man, man, wenn du fußball spielen würdest, würden sich die stürmer freuen.
> 
> 
> rausfinden ob es nur im lack ist, ist doch ganz einfach.
> ...



Warum war Dir Heute eigentlich so kalt beim Biken? Hungerast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wer soll den rahmen denn zurücknehmen?
> den hast du doch schon eine weile.
> 
> http://lcblog.lotz-carbon.de/
> hier als Mr.Hyde(TF) unterwegs.




MERCI für den Link.

Ähm, die Fa. Stadler. 
Muss mich mal über die gesetzl. Gewährleistungsfrist schlau machen, ob 1 oder 2 Jahre?
Bei Autos sind´s gesetzlich 2 Jahre. Bei Bikes...?  Dann gibt´s noch gesetzliche Gewährleistung ODER Garantie des Herstellers. 
Bei der wenigen Fahrleistung ggf. sogar Kulanz?! 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend Marco



Ahoi Maik!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

verschwitzt, dünne sommerhandschuhe, keine überschuhe.

nen hungerast hatte ich aber wohl auch.
heute morgen gabs nur nen müsli mit etwas obsteinlage, 2 toast, und direkt vor der fahrt 2 scheiben brot. 
sollte eigentlich reichen.

und die boden-reifen-kombination war teilweise echt heftig.
eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nur strecke machen, aber ich bin dann doch wieder rauf und runter ohne ende.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

@ marco 

die ersten 6 monate ist der hersteller in der nachweispflicht, dann musst du beweisen dass es sich um einen herstellungsfehler handelt.
wie willst du die geringe laufleistung nachweisen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @ marco
> 
> *die ersten 6 monate ist der hersteller in der nachweispflicht*, dann musst du beweisen dass es sich um einen herstellungsfehler handelt.
> wie willst du die geringe laufleistung nachweisen?



Mist, stimmt,...schon mal gehört, aber ich habe damit einfach zu wenig zu tun...
Ist das generell so?

Wegen der Fahrleistung:
Der Rahmen hat keinen Kettenkratzer, Chainsuck oder Lackplatzer. Der Zustand ist top.
Ich hoffe auf Entgegenkommen der Fa. Stadler.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

ich habe da auch nichts mit zu tun, aber hier im forum bekommt man ja einiges mit.

die werden sich ja sicherlich fragen warum dir dieser fehler erst jetzt auffällt.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> MERCI für den Link.
> 
> Ähm, die Fa. Stadler.
> Muss mich mal über die gesetzl. Gewährleistungsfrist schlau machen, ob 1 oder 2 Jahre?
> ...



2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung gilt für jedes in Deutschland verkaufte Produkt. In den ersten Monaten gibt es die Beweislastumkehr wo Dir der Verkäufer eine Fehlbenutzung nachweisen muss, anschließend Du dem Verkäufer das er Dir ein fehlerhaftes Produkt verkauft hat.

Bei Deinem Rahmen dürfte das sicherlich aber kein Problem darstellen da solche Blasen nicht durch den Gebrauch sondern ausschließlich bei der Herstellung entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

fragen ....

1. sitzposition
habt ihr, als ihr euren sattel weiter nach vorne geschoben habt, die cleatposition geändert?
ich bin mir etwas unsicher, ob ich die cleats noch etwas nach hinten (fuß weiter nach vorne) schieben soll.

2. gewinnspiel gripshift 10fach
habt ihr teilgenommen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2012)

zu 1. schiebe den Sattel z.Zeit auch weiter nach vorne und habe an den Schuhen nix geändert...habe noch nix negatives bemerkt Schmerzen oder so...

zu 2. will vielleicht erstmal neGripshift in 2x9 testen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre schon immer weit vorne. 
Die Lot-Kniescheibe-Pedalachse-Einstellung.

Ich habe aber mehr Probleme mit der seitlichen Ausrichtung der Cleats, da explodieren mir schmerztechnisch förmlich die Knie. Schlagartig.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ist zur Zeit alles in Ordnung nachdem ich letztes Jahr äh vorletztes Jahr im August mit unter anderem unserem Vorstandsvorsitzenden bei eine "gemütlichen Ballerrunde" auf den Renner mit falscher Sitzposition über ein Jahr Probleme mit dem linken Knie hatte.

Wenn das nicht passt meldet sich das Knie ansonsten sehr schnell!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

So, bin gleich raus....   Allen eine angenehme Nachtruhe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

Na, was meint ihr?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9246779&postcount=1525


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Fleißiges Bienchen..     Looks good!!

Und der Riss wird instandgesetzt?


Gute Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fleißiges Bienchen..     Looks good!!
> 
> Und der Riss wird instandgesetzt?
> 
> ...




Der defekt ist so gut, wie repariert.
Fehlt noch die ceetec Reduzierhülse aus Carbon.


Nacht!


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> vielleicht ist er in einer anderen zeitzone, oder er benutzt time-shift, oder oder oder
> 
> finde für heute irgendwie auch keinen weiteren tatort.
> 
> ...




timeshift


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @ mit-alu-heizen
> 
> warum ist der kleinste gang 22-30?
> du fährst doch eine 11-34er kassette.



Hallo,

ich bin bei der Tour die ich gefahren hab mit dem 2. Größten Gang an der Kassette sprich dem 30er ausgekommen, also 22/30 und musste nie auf den 1. gang zurückgreifen also 22/34.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> bin ich leider noch nie, also nein. klingt aber durchaus interessant
> 
> wo wohnst du denn?



Wohne nahe Offenburg, aber dieses Jahr gibts leider kein CC-Worldcup hier, vielleicht nächstes wieder.
Der Marathon findet aber statt.
Info Klick.

Gruß


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wohne nahe Offenburg, aber dieses Jahr gibts leider kein CC-Worldcup hier, vielleicht nächstes wieder.
> Der Marathon findet aber statt.
> Info Klick.
> 
> Gruß




ja cool, wie wohnen gerade mal 100km auseinander......
der marathon klingt gut. machste beim black forest mit ?


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2012)

grrrrrrrrr neue bilder von meinem bike aufgetaucht und das auch noch aus china


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2012)

der rahmen hat echt ne schöne linie.
das ganze noch in matt, so wie die 26er raven mj 2011 und man könnte glatt schwach werden.


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja cool, wie wohnen gerade mal 100km auseinander......
> der marathon klingt gut. machste beim black forest mit ?



Jep,
Falls Du Dich entscheidest zu starten kannst ja bescheid geben.
Warte noch auf grünes Licht von meinem Chef...

Der Rahmen hat was, hat man ja an anderer Stelle auch schon gesehen.


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jep,
> Falls Du Dich entscheidest zu starten kannst ja bescheid geben.
> Warte noch auf grünes Licht von meinem Chef...
> 
> Der Rahmen hat was, hat man ja an anderer Stelle auch schon gesehen.




ja von welchen marathon meinste jetzt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2012)

Ui, DAS ist echt hübsch!!!  Gleiche Farbe wie du Matthias?
Gerade gefunden, das ist bei uns im Wald am Feldberg. Wenn ich's brennen lasse, bin ich in 10min an diesem Trail. Bin aber halt kein Downhiller....

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8458#comment-56130

War eben 56km und 1106hm fahren. Puuuh, lange Trainingspausen machen schwere Beine....


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2012)

ja gleiche farbe blos das meine schlappen nen orangenen rand haben werden :/


----------



## cpprelude (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend Leute, das ist aber gerade sehr abgeschlafft hier.
Wo bist du ohneworte, machst du jezt deinem User Nahmen alle Ehre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2012)

hat hier eigentlich jemand nen edge oder ein anderes navi?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jep,
> Falls Du Dich entscheidest zu starten kannst ja bescheid geben.
> Warte noch auf grünes Licht von meinem Chef...
> 
> Der Rahmen hat was, hat man ja an anderer Stelle auch schon gesehen.



Wie hast Du das eigentlich gesehen? Ich hatte Dich gar nicht als Profilbesucher registriert.

P.S. Bin gerade erst vom Kundentermin zurück. Macht ja nix, bin ja auch erst um 08.30 Uhr gestern Morgen angefangen!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja gleiche farbe blos das meine schlappen nen orangenen rand haben werden :/



Jau, die habe ich versehentlich bei der ersten Abholung für mein Bike mitbekommen. Gefielen mir an dem Bike überhaupt nicht so das ich auf die mit dem roten Rand umgetauscht habe.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute, das ist aber gerade sehr abgeschlafft hier.
> Wo bist du ohneworte, machst du jezt deinem User Nahmen alle Ehre?



Siehe zwei Posts weiter oben.


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich jemand nen edge oder ein anderes navi?





ja edge 705.......................


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War eben 56km und 1106hm fahren. Puuuh, lange Trainingspausen machen schwere Beine....



Wie lange ich hier dafür fahren müsste... Eigentlich ziemlich traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ui, DAS ist echt hübsch!!!  Gleiche Farbe wie du Matthias?
> Gerade gefunden, das ist bei uns im Wald am Feldberg. Wenn ich's brennen lasse, bin ich in 10min an diesem Trail. Bin aber halt kein Downhiller....
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8458#comment-56130
> ...



Die Leistung würde ich zur Zeit wenn überhaupt nur mit Größter Mühe hinbringen!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2012)

heute morgen kleine runde noch gemacht. Jetzt gehts zum arbeiten...









ein tag ohne fotos vom doc ist ein verlorener tag
greets the doc


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Dito (das mit dem Biken und arbeiten)!


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie lange ich hier dafür fahren müsste... Eigentlich ziemlich traurig.



ca 100 km am Schäferberg...
Da musste aber ne gute Runde planen damit es nicht 200 km werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie lange ich hier dafür fahren müsste... Eigentlich ziemlich traurig.



Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2012)

Momentan bin ich in Berlin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2012)

@lupus_bhg: Was ist denn das für ein Problem?

Einfach den Müggelberg bzw. Teufelsberg ca. 15x hoch.




Kannst ja immer den Müggelberg hoch und von oben immer andere Strecken runter fahren 

Das bockt doch auch... klar, Gebirge ist was anderes...


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Was ist denn das für ein Problem?
> 
> Einfach den Müggelberg bzw. Teufelsberg ca. 15x hoch
> 
> Das bockt doch auch... klar, Gebirge ist was anderes...



Ein bißchen...


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Siehe zwei Posts weiter oben.


 
Stimmt, hatte ich gelesen aber schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

hi Onkel schöne Bilder wer hat erfunden

och der TT war auch mal unterwegs und ja schöne Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2012)

wir wollen bilder sehen...von deinem 29er


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

gut werde ich die Tage machen, werde nun damit erstmal schön GA-fahren... aber die neuen Laufräder rollen sehr gut...


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja edge 705.......................


 

Fahre auch mit 705er Edge, funzt ganz gut.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wir wollen bilder sehen...von deinem 29er



Von wem seinen?


Edit. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


Ansonsten schönen Abend zusammen!


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

naabend!



speedneedle ist heute angekommen, komischerweise steht auf dem aufkleber 97gr anstatt 87gr und irgendwie sieht das ganze auch nach leder aus und nicht nach alcantara :/



edit sagt, es ist wohl die normale ausführung in leder


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naabend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ja wirklich einen Lauf!

Ich frage morgen mal nach ob KW 11 weiter Stand der Planung bleibt.


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast ja wirklich einen Lauf!
> 
> Ich frage morgen mal nach ob KW 11 weiter Stand der Planung bleibt.





das wäre cool


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> das wäre cool



Und ich war gestern in diesem komischen Laden.


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

welchem??? steh gerade aufm schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Der neben dem Pfanniturm!


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

ein rätsel jagt das nächste


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, so Kartooffelchips und co!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2012)

Ah, die Ritter kloppten sich in ner Burg....


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

1966 ?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ah, die Ritter kloppten sich in ner Burg....



cloppten bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

och nur Insider unterwegs verstehe auch nur bahnhof


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> och nur Insider unterwegs verstehe auch nur bahnhof



So Insider ist das nun auch wieder nicht wenn man weiß was für ein Bike Mathias bekommt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

...und was wird es denn??? hmm denke ne 29oder?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und was wird es denn??? hmm denke ne 28oder?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Februar 2012)

28er mit Gepäckträger vorne und hinten, und einem Seitenständer (mit dem man ja bekanntlich auch hart fahren kann)


----------



## unocz (29. Februar 2012)

ich sag nur 1966 ! so jens jetzt bist du an der reihe


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich sag nur 1966 ! so jens jetzt bist du an der reihe



Moin Mathias!

Mike

Edit, der ist ja sogar schon 1962 geboren!

Emsland Food würde ich jetzt mal sagen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Februar 2012)

moin,

Leute was nehmt ihr nur???


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. Februar 2012)

Egal was es ist, nehmt weniger !


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Leute was nehmt ihr nur???



Das was Du nicht bekommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Februar 2012)

oder gebt uns was ab! Ich geh jetzt in den keller Basteln...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> oder gebt uns was ab! Ich geh jetzt in den keller Basteln...



Du Glücklicher...


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> oder gebt uns was ab! Ich geh jetzt in den keller Basteln...



...immer diese Schüler und Studenten!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...immer diese Schüler und Studenten!



Wie gut, dass ich mein Zimmer im Keller habe, da kann ich sage ich lerne und habe die Bikes um mich rum.

Warum kommen Postboten eigentlich immer zu später Stunde wenn ICH auf etwas warte?


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich mein Zimmer im Keller habe, da kann ich sage ich lerne und habe die Bikes um mich rum.
> 
> Warum kommen Postboten eigentlich immer zu später Stunde wenn ICH auf etwas warte?


 
Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich mein Zimmer im Keller habe, da kann ich sage ich lerne und habe die Bikes um mich rum.


 Geil 



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kommen Postboten eigentlich immer zu später Stunde wenn ICH auf etwas warte?


Bekommst du die Sendungen denn wenigstens?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Laut DHL-Sendungsverfolgung zwei für mich und zwei Pakete für meinen Bruder. Der Postbote muss uns hassen. Er hat was gegen Hunde und gegen schwere Pakete. Also zum Beispiel auch Hundefutter 

Er müsste eigentlich 2 Standlautsprecher (ca 15KG pro Stück) und einen Verstärker bringen 

Für mich dann aber die leichten Pakete, Fotos gibts wenns hier ist


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Hm nööö, keine Lautsprecher, kein Verstärker.
Dafür relativ früh, war aber auch ne Postfrau 

Ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht, morgen vielleicht.

Was  könnte DAS sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Saddel?

Speedneedle?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

ich hab gehört ihr mögt hier Bilder?














Worauf ich eigentlich nach der Sendungsverfolgung heute gehofft habe ist das Gegenstück zu dem hier:


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

YESSS  

Schöner Alcantara... hätte ich meinen LE doch bloß behalten... 

Kurbel ist also noch nicht da, ja?


P.S.: Bilder, ja gerne!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Nee leider nicht. Bei unseren Bestellungen wir bei der Post/DHL wohl in letzter Zeit "geschlampt". Der Speedy wurde Samstagmorgen abgegeben und erst Montagabend kam er aus dem Paketshop. Dann ist einen Tag "nichts" passiert und heute war er dann da.

Die Kurbel wäre heute auch dran gewesen.

Schade, jetzt hab ich keinen Grund mehr mich vorm Lernen zu drücken


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

Tja...


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ist hier jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Jup!


----------



## unocz (29. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

jens was hat denn der fabian gesagt bezüglich liefertermin ????


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Dein Speedneedle den du heute bekommen hast ist ein gebrauchter oder?
Und was wird es für eine Kurbel und wo wird das ganze eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Ist ein "neuer" Gebrauchter. Laut Verkäufer nur einmal draufgesessen. Selbst das glaube ich ihm nicht, der sieht aus wie noch nicht montiert 

Welche Kurbel mit GXP-Lager könnte wohl in dieses Rad passen?


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Eine Stylo?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Leider falsch  
Kommt in 2-Fach mit 39/26T


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

War jezt nur nach Farbe gegangen (schwarz). XX oder was?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Achso, der Rahmen soll eigentlich entlackt werden.

Wird eine XX


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Nicht schlecht . Rahmen entlacken: Weiß ich, hast du in Bikeaddicted's Aufbauthread schon erwähnt. Was für eine Farbe soll es werden, oder nur Klarlack?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Erstmal soll der Lack runter, dann entscheide ich. Sieht die Deckschicht gut aus, bekommen nur die Ausfaller und vielleicht das Tretlager schwarzen Lack. Als Decals habe ich mir entweder einen weißen oder rot/weißen Bergamont-Schriftzug vorgestellt.
Vorher kommt natürlich Klarlack drüber. Das würde ich mir auch noch selbst zutrauen.

Ist die Decklage allerdings sehr wellig wird es vielleicht matt-schwarz + Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> jens was hat denn der fabian gesagt bezüglich liefertermin ????



Moin,

Fabian ist nicht der Ansprechpartner für die Produktionsplanung, das macht dann jemand anderes. Dafür hat der dann doch keine Zeit!

Habe diese Person jedoch nicht ans Telefon bekommen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (29. Februar 2012)

hehe, ja das war mir schon klar das der dafür nicht zuständig ist


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe, ja das war mir schon klar das der dafür nicht zuständig ist



Das macht dann auch eine weibliche Kollegin von ihm was das telefonieren natürlich deutlich sympathischer macht.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Februar 2012)

Welcome back Marcus,  ich weiß das du das hier liest.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand den TT schon entdeckt? Ist der noch voll im Renovierungs- bzw. Umzugsstress?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand den TT schon entdeckt? Ist der noch voll im Renovierungs- bzw. Umzugsstress?


 
moin, 

jeb der TT ist bestimmt wieder sooo fleißig

gruss


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> jeb der TT ist bestimmt wieder sooo fleißig
> 
> gruss



Dann lassen und gönnen wir ihm den Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

So langsam kann es hier losgehen.

Das wiegt der Rahmen nachdem ich alles abgebaut habe. Schutzfolien, Schrauben, Zugführungen und Strebenschutz sind dran.







Das wiegt er nackig nur mit Schaltauge:






Ich glaube ich hau schon mal die ersten Schichten Lack runter


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So langsam kann es hier losgehen.
> 
> Das wiegt er nackig nur mit Schaltauge:
> 
> ...



Und inklusiv Schweizer Präzisionswerkzeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Das hier aber nicht zur Anwendung kommt


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das hier aber nicht zur Anwendung kommt



Ist ja auch ein MTB-Forum.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Naja wenn mir im Wald so ein Reh über den Weg läuft...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Februar 2012)

@Crimson_: Dein Rahmen hat ja gewichtsmäßig richtig Potenzial.

Hau rein! 


Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich mit meinem Rahmen an diesem WE fertig werde.

Montag morgen muss der einfach zum Lackierer.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja wenn mir im Wald so ein Reh über den Weg läuft...



Oha, mit Pfeil und Bogen von den Schweizern versehen.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Crimson_: Dein Rahmen hat ja gewichtsmäßig richtig Potenzial.
> 
> Hau rein!
> 
> ...



Dann noch viel vergnügen bei der Arbeit, da hätte ich absolut keinen Nerv drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Februar 2012)

Da ist schon pervers viel Lack drauf. Ca. 5 Schichten Klar 2 Schichten Weiß + Grundierung. Beim alten Bulls Alurahmen hatte ich in 5 Minuten das halbe Oberrohr frei...

EDIT: Schon 3g runter und erst so wenig geschafft.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da ist schon pervers viel Lack drauf. Ca. 5 Schichten Klar 2 Schichten Weiß + Grundierung. Beim alten Bulls Alurahmen hatte ich in 5 Minuten das halbe Oberrohr frei...
> 
> EDIT: Schon 3g runter und erst so wenig geschafft.



Vermelde dann mal was der Rahmen ohne die Lackierung auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## InoX (1. März 2012)

Vielleicht hätte ich meinen Giantrahmen doch entlacken sollen. Der hatte von Haus aus nur 1200 g und ich dachte das wäre schon schwer wenn man immer überall von 1000 g liest.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kurbel? Der Preis ist ja echt nicht schlecht, schwarz und aus ist sie Alu auch. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50097


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Bis auf den roten Schriftzug eine hübsche (unspektakuläre) Kurbel. Gefällt mir auch besser als z.B. die Shimanoteile.

Na bei 1200g wären doch sicher nach dem entlacken 1100g drin gewesen.

Mein Rahmen ist ja bombproof


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> [...]
> Mein Rahmen ist ja bombproof



Das sage ich auch von meinem Rahmen...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Ich hab den Rahmen ja von einem Kollegen gekauft. Er hatte ihn in rot und ist angeknackst. Bergamont hat ohne Probleme einen neuen geschickt. Allerdings wiegt meiner ohne alles genau so viel wie seiner damals mit Steuersatz und Innenlager.

UPS war da und der Typ muss mich mögen, ein Karton voller Luftpolsterfolie 






Was ist das da zwischendrin für komisches Zeug? Achja... fast vergessen:


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Au geil!


Bergamont scheint da richtig cool zu sein...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Garantie und Kulanzabwicklung sind die super. Habe bisher nur gutes gehört. Auch wenn mir der hier im Forum angemeldetete "Vertreter" vom entlacken abgeraten hat und die Garantie natürlich futsch ist.

Was ich nicht bei so einem klasse Rahmen verstehe ist, warum 3 Tonnen Lack drauf?
Ich wette BGM hat eigentlich die leichtesten Rähmen und packt nur zu viel Lack drauf


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Garantie und Kulanzabwicklung sind die super.


 und gleichzeitig 



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bisher nur gutes gehört. Auch wenn mir der hier im Forum angemeldetete "Vertreter" vom entlacken abgeraten hat und die Garantie natürlich futsch ist.


Das ist dann leider so...



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht bei so einem klasse Rahmen verstehe ist, warum 3 Tonnen Lack drauf?
> Ich wette BGM hat eigentlich die leichtesten Rähmen und packt nur zu viel Lack drauf


Der Lack schützt ja auch.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Ja das stimmt wohl, aber ich gehe mit dem Bock ohnehin vorsichtig um und wiege auch keine 110KG.


Standlautsprecher sind übrigens gerade gekommen, da es wieder die Postfrau war habe ich auch beim Ausladen geholfen (hätte ich bei allen anderen auch gemacht, nur nicht beim "assi"-boten) 
MONSTER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Ich wiege ja auch keine 136kg...


"Assi-Bote"


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Der hat bei den Nachbarn schon mal den Postkasten abgerissen, weil er unbedingt ein weiches Päckchen reinstopfen wollte. 
Bei uns hat er desöfteren die Tür von Außen zugehalten wenn er dachte der Hund ist nicht weggesperrt 

134?


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Ach komm...


136kg ist die Gewichtsbeschränkung für meinen Rahmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Achso okay  

Ich darf mit meinen 60kg so ziemlich alles fahren


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Und ich muss aufpassen...

Dann bist du aber auch nicht besonders groß, oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

178 bei 88er Schrittlänge. Finde da mal einen halbwegs passenden Rahmen


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich meinen Giantrahmen doch entlacken sollen. Der hatte von Haus aus nur 1200 g und ich dachte das wäre schon schwer wenn man immer überall von 1000 g liest.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dieser Kurbel? Der Preis ist ja echt nicht schlecht, schwarz und aus ist sie Alu auch.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50097



Die Kurbel gefällt!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 178 bei 88er Schrittlänge. Finde da mal einen halbwegs passenden Rahmen



Da fällt mir spontan der :duckundweg: Smiley zu ein! Gibt es aber hier leider nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe, ja das war mir schon klar das der dafür nicht zuständig ist



Hi Mathias,

das sieht nicht sehr positiv aus mit der KW 11.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Boah ey, 60kg auf 178.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Ich weiß noch als ein Kollege seinem Nachbarn erzählt halt, dass ich Leichtbau am Rad betreibe mit Carbonrahmen usw. Der sagte dann: "Was bringts schon am Rad abzuspecken wenn man selbst zu viel auf den Rippen hat?!"
Nach dem er mich das erste mal gesehen hat, weiß er warum 

Achja ich kann übrigens auch essen was ich will, das wird nicht mehr.


----------



## unocz (1. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Mathias,
> 
> das sieht nicht sehr positiv aus mit der KW 11.
> 
> ...




ahhhhhhhhhhhh warum wieso?????????????????????????
hatte vorhin mal mal derby angerufen und die meionten wenn es vorbestellt wäre, dann würde es kw 11 ausgeiefert werden...........


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. März 2012)

Wow ! das ist ja ungefähr meine Gewichtsklasse. Hab die letzten Monate etwas zugelegt aber max. 65 Kg Kampfgewicht bei 177cm bring ich auch auf die Waage.

das mit dem Essen kenn ich, ich esse manchmal zur Mittagspause ein Eis, ne Tafel RitterSport und ne halbe Tüte Haribo Colorado


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wow ! das ist ja ungefähr meine Gewichtsklasse. Hab die letzten Monate etwas zugelegt aber max. 65 Kg Kampfgewicht bei 177cm bring ich auch auf die Waage.
> 
> das mit dem Essen kenn ich, ich esse manchmal zur Mittagspause ein Eis, ne Tafel RitterSport und ne halbe Tüte Haribo Colorado



Äußerst ausgewogen 

Nach über 3h Radeln muss ich immer essen, dann duschen, danach noch mal was essen. Dann kurz IBC checken und die Einheit eintragen und ... was essen


----------



## onkel_doc (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 178 bei 88er Schrittlänge. Finde da mal einen halbwegs passenden Rahmen


 
Hallooo, bist du karnk????

Na ja, wenn du mal älter bist...
Ok, wir sind ja auch alles durchtrainierte biker hier!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Total... aber eher geistig


----------



## InoX (1. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Kurbel gefällt!



Habe sie grade bepaypaled. Bei dem Preis sag ich doch nicht nein. Schwarz ist sie auch noch und das bissel rot geht klar.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh warum wieso?????????????????????????
> hatte vorhin mal mal derby angerufen und die meionten wenn es vorbestellt wäre, dann würde es kw 11 ausgeiefert werden...........



Ich schreibe Dir nachher mal eine PN!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch als ein Kollege seinem Nachbarn erzählt halt, dass ich Leichtbau am Rad betreibe mit Carbonrahmen usw. Der sagte dann: "Was bringts schon am Rad abzuspecken wenn man selbst zu viel auf den Rippen hat?!"
> Nach dem er mich das erste mal gesehen hat, weiß er warum
> 
> *(Achja ich kann übrigens auch essen was ich will, das wird nicht mehr.*





mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wow ! das ist ja ungefähr meine Gewichtsklasse. Hab die letzten Monate etwas zugelegt aber max. 65 Kg Kampfgewicht bei 177cm bring ich auch auf die Waage.
> 
> *das mit dem Essen kenn ich, ich esse manchmal zur Mittagspause ein Eis, ne Tafel RitterSport und ne halbe Tüte Haribo Colorado *


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wow ! das ist ja ungefähr meine Gewichtsklasse. Hab die letzten Monate etwas zugelegt aber max. 65 Kg Kampfgewicht bei 177cm bring ich auch auf die Waage.
> 
> das mit dem Essen kenn ich, ich esse manchmal zur Mittagspause ein Eis, ne Tafel RitterSport und ne halbe Tüte Haribo Colorado



Und ich muss das Zeug nur angucken und ich nehme zu!


----------



## cpprelude (1. März 2012)

Wo ihr von Ernährung redet, Wie läuft's bei dir Jens?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich muss das Zeug nur angucken und ich nehme zu!


 
so gehts mir auch echt schlimm Esse ja auch so gerne


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wo ihr von Ernährung redet, Wie läuft's bei dir Jens?



Moin,

sprichst Du von der Gewichtsreduzierung oder von der Gesundheit?

Grüße


----------



## cpprelude (1. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sprichst Du von der Gewichtsreduzierung oder von der Gesundheit?
> 
> Grüße


 
Meinte das erstere aber wie es gesundheitlich aussieht kannst du auch berichten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achso okay
> 
> Ich darf mit meinen 60kg so ziemlich alles fahren





Crimson_ schrieb:


> 178 bei 88er Schrittlänge. Finde da mal einen halbwegs passenden Rahmen





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Boah ey, 60kg auf 178.




Ui, das ist schon recht schmal. 

Da kannst du dir ja im Sommer eine Wäscheleine über die Straße spannen und im Schatten biken....    



*Nabend an alle!!!

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2012)

sehr spitz herr TT...warst heut biken?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sehr spitz herr TT...warst heut biken?



Spitz?  

Jup, bis vor 20min...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2012)

spitz=frech und nix fürs schlafzimmer

was haste den geschafft?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ui, das ist schon recht schmal.
> 
> Da kannst du dir ja im Sommer eine Wäscheleine über die Straße spannen und im Schatten biken....
> 
> ...





So in etwa!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Meinte das erstere aber wie es gesundheitlich aussieht kannst du auch berichten.



Die Waage zeigte zu Beginn am 8. Januar 108,8 Kg an, am Dienstag zeigte sie 103,0 Kg an. Knapp 6 Kilos weniger in der kurzen Zeit habe ich gar nicht erwartet. Habe heute neue Hosen gekauft und mir passten seit langem weider Größe 34!

Und dabei habe ich mich laut Aussage meiner Frau zum Teil mit Essen vollgestopft!? Nur halt wenig Produkte mit Weißmehl, Schokolade und Kohlenhydraten und fast kein Fastfood (1x Burger King Menu Whopper Cheese in small). Dafür viel Salat, Eiweißhaltige Produkte und fast nur Wasser als Getränk.

Das Thema mit dem Kreislauf wird auch immer besser. Ab und zu ist das noch ein wenig komisch wie heute ganz leicht am frühen Abend. Aber ich habe jetzt deutlich weniger Probleme wenn ich den Puls das erste mal auf einer Biketour bergauf nach oben treibe als in den letzten 10 Jahren. Das Gefühl dann oben gleich kotzen zu müssen bzw. keine Luft mehr zu bekommen ist weg. Das ich weiterhin oben pumpe wie ein Maikäfer ist dann ein anderes Thema!

So kann es im Großen und Ganzen witergehen. Auf die Waage stelle ich mich aber nur einmal die Woche und unter Druck wegen der Gewichtsreduzierung setze ich mich auch weiterhin nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spitz?
> 
> Jup, bis vor 20min...



Moin Marko,

Renovierung abgeschlossen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> was haste den geschafft?



Meinst du umzugstechnisch?

=> 








Kann keine Farbe mehr sehen....  :kotz:

(sorry schxxx Bildquali! Live seeehr geil!!)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Renovierung abgeschlossen?



Ne, noch nicht.  War bis vor 20min *biken*...


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, noch nicht.  War bis vor 20min *biken*...



Und jetzt geht es weiter? Oder doch eher morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meinst du umzugstechnisch?
> 
> =>
> 
> ...



Ich finde streichen auch zum :kotz:! Wir wollen jetzt am WE unser Wohnzimmer renovieren und glücklicherweise hat eine Freundin von uns mal Malerin gelernt. Die kommt dann Samstag und macht das für uns. Der gebe ich dann gerne einige Euros für diese besch... Arbeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Montag habe ich acuh gestrichen... Wir (mein Mitbewohner und ich) mussten die Wände 3-4 Mal überstreichen, da das weiß nicht den hässlichen Blauton überdecken konnte. Schrecklich sowas.

So für heute reichts auch mit dem Entlacken. 16g sind bereits gefallen, dabei habe ich erst die Unterseite des Tretlagers und einen kleinen Teil vom Unterrohr.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und jetzt geht es weiter? Oder doch eher morgen?



Heute nix mehr.
Habe Freitags um 15 Uhr Feierabend.  Bike morgen also mit meinem Kollegen, schätze bis max. ~ 19 Uhr, danach dann duschen und ab auf die Baustelle... 
Muss sein! 

_Aber ich muss zugeben, auf den Fotos gefällt mir das irgendwie kein bißchen!? Sieht echt weniger toll aus...     Aber live!! 
Da sieht man(n) auch schön wofür der Kampf mit dem Laserdingens war...
_

Neu für mein Storck:

127g/132g


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Ich habe jetzt von morgen bis einschließlich Dienstag Urlaub und hoffe das ich trotz des anstehenden Wohnzimmerchaos auch das eine oder andere mal aufs Bike komme.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Oh Gott ich war diesen Monat noch gar nicht auf dem Rad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

*Maik*, hast du mal urlaubstechnisch was klären können??

*Jens*, du hast´s gut  _was den Urlaub angeht _!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich war diesen Monat noch gar nicht auf dem Rad




Na dann "Husch, husch.."


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2012)

Bin raus.... 

Sorry, aber ich muss EINMAL früh schlafen gehen ..., bin total platt.


Bis morgen, ´Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2012)

Was, Crimson_, du warst im März noch kein einziges mal auf dem Rad?

Was 'ne Schande 

16g... 


TT, 


Wann ich das letzte mal Rad fahren war...schon länger her... aber in diesem Quartal 1x... 

Dafür ein paar mal beim Spinning


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Maik*, hast du mal urlaubstechnisch was klären können??
> 
> *Jens*, du hast´s gut  _was den Urlaub angeht _!!!



Der Resturlaub aus 2011 muss ja bis Ende März weg! Der ist ja eigentlich bereits Anfang Januar verplant gewesen, da war ja aber was mit Herzrasen, Kreislaufproblemen und Gelben Schein.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich war diesen Monat noch gar nicht auf dem Rad



Ich in den letzten 7 Tagen doch glatt viermal!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Die letzten 7 Tage fünf Mal und noch zwei Mal Laufen gewesen


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die letzten 7 Tage fünf Mal und noch zwei Mal Laufen gewesen



Ich war heute von 07.15 bis 20.40 Uhr arbeiten, da habe ich dann doch keinen Bock mehr auf Sport!


----------



## reddevil72 (1. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die letzten 7 Tage fünf Mal und noch zwei Mal Laufen gewesen



Achtung!!! Übertraining;-))


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2012)

Deswegen heute Pause


----------



## cpprelude (2. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Waage zeigte zu Beginn am 8. Januar 108,8 Kg an, am Dienstag zeigte sie 103,0 Kg an. Knapp 6 Kilos weniger in der kurzen Zeit habe ich gar nicht erwartet. Habe heute neue Hosen gekauft und mir passten seit langem weider Größe 34!
> 
> Und dabei habe ich mich laut Aussage meiner Frau zum Teil mit Essen vollgestopft!? Nur halt wenig Produkte mit Weißmehl, Schokolade und Kohlenhydraten und fast kein Fastfood (1x Burger King Menu Whopper Cheese in small). Dafür viel Salat, Eiweißhaltige Produkte und fast nur Wasser als Getränk.
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich alles gut an,  Respect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

Alle aufstehen! Der König hat Laune!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

Freitag, Männers!!!!!!


----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

Heute gibts mal ne Begegnung im echten Leben mit Lupus.


----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

jaaaaaaaa endlich freitag und dann nch zweistellige teparaturen


----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

Freu mich auch drüber. Vielleicht sind die Wälder ja mittlerweile etwas trockener. Hab nämlich neulich doch mal das Rad geputzt. Der Rahmen hat schon ziemlich gelitten... 
Aber das Ding wird halt benutzt


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

Moin am Freitag morgen,

so ein wenig Urlaub ist doch was Schönes! Nur das Projekt Wohnzimmer geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nerven...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

Ich wollte gar nicht so früh aufstehen. Nja jetzt bin ich wach und war auch schon mit dem Hund.
Außerdem hatte ich vorhin richtes Gänsehaut-feeling als ein 911er am Ortsausgang so richtig aufs Gas gedrückt hat. Der ist dann in die Senke reingefahren und an einer Kreuzung dieser "Schluckauf" beim Runterschalten... 


Die Wälder hier bei uns sind sicher noch richtig nass, aber nichts was man nicht mit dem Raceking fahren könnte


----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

Naja Sorgen mach ich mir da auch nicht. Vorne ist ja noch der Nobby drauf und der RoRo hinten reicht auch aber das Gewicht vom Schlamm...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Heute gibts mal ne Begegnung im echten Leben mit Lupus.



Aber vorher muss ich noch das Bad putzen  Und eigentlich auch einkaufen und an einer Hausarbeit weiterschreiben 
So, Smiley-Kontingent für diesen Monat aufgebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

moin, moin!

ja, endlich ist freitag. pünktlich feierabend machen um 13.30 uhr und dann schnell nach hause.
dort werde ich dann noch etwas mit der tubeless-montage des maxxis ignitor am vorderrad kämpfen und ab gehts im schlamm spielen.
die montage des maxxis crossmark am hinterrad ging heute nacht ohne probleme. nur der neue vorderreifen wollte überhaupt nicht ins felgenhorn springen.


----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber vorher muss ich noch das Bad putzen  Und eigentlich auch einkaufen und an einer Hausarbeit weiterschreiben
> ...



Dann mach endlich das Forum aus.  sind nur noch 2 Stunden und 40 Minuten Zeit


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

Bei uns im Wald ist es fast nichts mehr mit Schlamm. Da war am letzten Wochenende der Untergrund nur noch feucht aber schön griffig.

Hier wird wegen des Sandbodens nicht umsonst jede Menge Spargel angebaut!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber vorher muss ich noch das Bad putzen  Und eigentlich auch einkaufen und an einer Hausarbeit weiterschreiben
> *So, Smiley-Kontingent für diesen Monat aufgebraucht.*






...das mit'm Fahren hat sich für mich erledigt...


----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

Warum? was passiert?
Was machst du überhaupt um diese Zeit am Rechner?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...das mit'm Fahren hat sich für mich erledigt...



Warum das? Ich halte es hier nicht mehr so wirklich aus.

Ne dreiviertel Stunde kratze ich noch Lack und dann gehts aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann mach endlich das Forum aus.  sind nur noch 2 Stunden und 40 Minuten Zeit



Passt schon.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...das mit'm Fahren hat sich für mich erledigt...



Nix Bremse? Kann doch jetzt nicht an so'ner ollen Feder scheitern. Also wenn es das ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2012)

Ich würde halt ohne hintere Bremse fahren...


Aber zeitlich passt das ja eh nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2012)

Jo, das sagtest du. Aber nur eine Bremse ist eh kacke.


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

Pause!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

Bin zurück! 2:35h mit dem starren Teil durch den Wald gehoppelt. War aber doch schon recht trocken, nurnoch ein paar fiese rutschige Querwurzeln.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2012)

Oh Mann, du Glücklicher... InoX und lupus_bhg hatten bestimmt auch ne tolle Tour...


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin zurück! 2:35h mit dem starren Teil durch den Wald gehoppelt. War aber doch schon recht trocken, nurnoch ein paar fiese rutschige Querwurzeln.



Und ich sitze hier in der Bude und renoviere!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh Mann, du Glücklicher... InoX und lupus_bhg hatten bestimmt auch ne tolle Tour...



Hehe, bin gerade mit meinen Energy-Stullen fertig geworden und nippe an einem Kaffee, bevor es unter die Dusche geht. 3:26 h und am Ende standen 73,99 km auf meinem Tacho... Es gibt sogar ein Beweisbild!







War 'ne schöne Runde! Nur das Stück Holz, das irgendwann zwischen Cassette und Kette hing, war nicht so toll. Mein Hinterrad macht komische Geräusche, wenn ich nicht trete. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob es von der Bremse oder der Nabe kommt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2012)

Sieht so aus, als wäre es gar nicht mehr so matschig im Wald... ist dem so?


Ich hoffe, es ist die Bremse.


----------



## InoX (2. März 2012)

Oh, ein Cortez ...

Kannst ja mal die Kassette abbauen und mal gucken. Vielleicht reicht das ja schon

Hat mir Spaß gemacht. Hab meinen Oberschenkel sogar wieder locker bekommen und konnte noch etwas rumhacken. Bis Wannsee locker leiern hat geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2012)

Nö, wirklich matschig ist es nur noch auf den breiten Forststraßen, auf denen noch immer mit schwerem Gerät rumgefahren wird. Der Rest ist eigentlich tip top.

Sollte es nicht die Bremse sein, geht das Hinterrad (oder direkt der ganze LRS) zu Felix, ich habe ja noch den Crossride LRS zur Überbrückung. 
Das Geräusch an sich gibt es schon länger (also auch mit anderen Scheiben und Cassetten), aber bisher erst ab >34 km/h.



InoX schrieb:


> Hat mir Spaß gemacht. Hab meinen Oberschenkel sogar wieder locker bekommen und konnte noch etwas rumhacken. Bis Wannsee locker leiern hat geholfen.



Freut mich.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

fein...bei mir waren es 80km in ca.4h (aber wir waren auch rollern)


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

Habt ihr alle keine Berge oder warum habt ihr so krasse Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten.
Ich habe heute wirklich ganz ruhig gemacht und komme so auf einen 15er Schnitt


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

inox gib lupus mal ne schwarze stütze...

Taste mich auch langsam an das neue vertex an. Im trail gehts echt gut ab. Man merkt da schon den carbonrahmen gegenüber stahl in der spur.

Natürlich mit bild von mir


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

ich denke auch immer wie man in dieser zeit die km-anzahl hinkriegt. Hier bei mir geht irendwie ned. Bei mir gehts ja auch eher in die höhe...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe gerade die Schlüssel für ne falsche Wohnung bekommen?!
Ich muss dahin wo du wohnst, dagegen sind meine Berge auch fast nichts.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

ne keine Berge weit und breit zu sehen immer nur gegenwind und kurze rampen. bild wird nach gereicht


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe gerade die Schlüssel für ne falsche Wohnung bekommen?!
> Ich muss dahin wo du wohnst, dagegen sind meine Berge auch fast nichts.




Ja, um mein bikerevier beneiden mich wirklich nicht wenigesorry jungs.

Heute bei 17° nach dem feierabend noch unterwegs. Morgen gehts mit der rocky hardtailfraktion auf den gegenhang den man auf dem foto sieht. "Ränggpass". Da werden dann die richtigen trails gerockt...

Wie schon erwähnt wird ja ev durch mich nen trailwochenende organisiert.

Wer will kann kommen. Datum folgt dann noch...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

Trailwochenende?  Irgendwie muss ich meinen nicht vorhandenen Sommerurlaub ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne keine Berge weit und breit zu sehen immer nur gegenwind und kurze rampen. bild wird nach gereicht




wir wollen bilder sehen...wo sind sie


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

ohjeh soviel bergauf naja man kann ja abkürzen ihr werdet ja auch kneipen haben


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja, um mein bikerevier beneiden mich wirklich nicht wenigesorry jungs.
> 
> Heute bei 17° nach dem feierabend noch unterwegs. Morgen gehts mit der rocky hardtailfraktion auf den gegenhang den man auf dem foto sieht. "Ränggpass". Da werden dann die richtigen trails gerockt...
> 
> ...



Interesse hab ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ohjeh soviel bergauf naja man kann ja abkürzen ihr werdet ja auch kneipen haben



Vor den Rampen in den Alpen habe ich auch gehörigen Respekt!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

kneipen haben wir genug, aussichtpunkte auch,trails eh.

Ach ja, das panorama gibts umsonst.

Das bier bei mir zu hause auch...das ist es doch schonwert zu kommen oder?


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> fein...bei mir waren es 80km in ca.4h (aber wir waren auch rollern)



Mein absoluter Neid gilt Dir, keinen einzigen Meter habe ich heute auf dem Bike verbracht! und das trotz Urlaubs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, war ich noch nie wirklich in den Bergen. Ich war zwar mal auf Neuschwanstein und danach da zum Rodeln aber wandern oder biken nicht


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kneipen haben wir genug, aussichtpunkte auch,trails eh.
> 
> Ach ja, das panorama gibts umsonst.
> 
> Das bier bei mir zu hause auch...das ist es doch schonwert zu kommen oder?



Wenn das nicht so ein labbriges Gesoeff ist gerne.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

kein problem. Ihr seit ja alle genug im training und wenn auch nicht schafft ihr das trotzdem.

Bei mir hinter dem haus habe ich ne kurze trainigsstrecke. da gibts auf einen schlag 1200hm bergauf.

Ist das nicht schön


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

habe eben auch ne nette runde gedreht.

ich bin echt überrascht von der neue reifenkombi crossmark hinten und ignitor vorne.
gefällt mir irgendwie besser als die mk2.

der perfekten sitzposition bin ich nun auch ganz nah.
habe gestern auf die schnelle mal nen 80er -17° vorbau montiert und muss sagen dass das sehr nah am idealzustand ist.

90mm mit -12° wäre nett.
kennt jemand einen leichten vorbau mit diesen spezifikationen?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

die deutschen haben das gefühl ihr bier wäre das beste, aber jedesmal wenn ich nach weissenburg (franken) komme mein cousin besuchen denke ich mir...man ist unser bier in der schweiz gut

Ne ne, auch wir haben gutes und einheimisches gesöff das echt gut ist.

Lanzbier sag ich nur...


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kein problem. Ihr seit ja alle genug im training und wenn auch nicht schafft ihr das trotzdem.
> 
> Bei mir hinter dem haus habe ich ne kurze trainigsstrecke. da gibts auf einen schlag 1200hm bergauf.
> 
> Ist das nicht schön



:kotz:


Ich begebe mich jetzt mal zum Kind pinkeln lassen. Ein Kumpel ist Dienstag Papa geworden.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

diesen hier...

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...orbau-90-mm-17-Grad-schwarz-weiss--19996.html

sorry ist das rennrad???


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

nein, den habe ich jetzt in 80 mm dran, bzw. die team version.
in 90 mm sind die 17° aber zu viel, deshalb der mittelweg zwischen den vorherigen 90 mm / -7° und den 90 mm / -17°.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kein problem. Ihr seit ja alle genug im training und wenn auch nicht schafft ihr das trotzdem.
> 
> Bei mir hinter dem haus habe ich ne kurze trainigsstrecke. da gibts auf einen schlag 1200hm bergauf.
> 
> Ist das nicht schön



Das höchste der Gefühle für mich war beim Langenbermarathon der Langenberg mit ca 560hm. 

Will auch solche Berge. Besteht Suchtpotential?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

den hope...bischen schwer aber -10° und in 90mm
dazu verschiedene farben...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24590_MTB-Vorbau-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja, um mein bikerevier beneiden mich wirklich nicht wenigesorry jungs.
> 
> Heute bei 17° nach dem feierabend noch unterwegs. Morgen gehts mit der rocky hardtailfraktion auf den gegenhang den man auf dem foto sieht. "Ränggpass". Da werden dann die richtigen trails gerockt...
> 
> ...




ich will auch !!!!1

guten abend @ALL


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das höchste der Gefühle für mich war beim Langenbermarathon der Langenberg mit ca 560hm.
> 
> Will auch solche Berge. Besteht Suchtpotential?




Bei uns hier gibts jedees jahr einen schönen in alpnach.
Mache das immer den mittleren mit ca 45km und 1600hm.
der grosse ist da dann schon 80km und ca 3200hm.

Da sind eigentlich alle rennen so bei uns. IXS marathonserie in der schweiz.

Werde da auch einige dieses jahr bestreiten


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

na denn werde ich mich mal rannhalten mit dem datum und  hoffe dann es rden mehr teilnehmer als letztes jahr beim steelride dabei sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

die rennen im harz haben auch ordentlich höhenmeter.
http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/

mal sehen ob ich da gleich am 29.04. einsteige.
am tag vorher steht die langstrecke in sundern an.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

bei kommt riva als erstes trainig dran. Danach noch ein monat ohne rennen und dann gehts ab mit IXS-serie. Ev kommt noch kirchzarten und albstadt noch.


----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

kirchzarten bin ich auch dabei.........


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> kirchzarten bin ich auch dabei.........



welche strecke??
Bei mir wird ev die 77km? muss noch schauen wie lan die ist...irgendwas mi 70


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die rennen im harz haben auch ordentlich höhenmeter.
> http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/
> 
> mal sehen ob ich da gleich am 29.04. einsteige.
> am tag vorher steht die langstrecke in sundern an.



Oh dann fahre ich lieber nur Sundern, auch nur die 50km.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

och nee, dann bin ich ja schon nach knapp 2h15min fertig.
dann aber nicht nur mit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> welche strecke??
> Bei mir wird ev die 77km? muss noch schauen wie lan die ist...irgendwas mi 70




ich fahr die 77km
angemeldet hab ich mich schon


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich fahr die 77km
> angemeldet hab ich mich schon



Ups, da werd ich mich mit dem training ranhalten müssen
Ist ja recht chnell das rennen hab ich von meinem kollegen gehört.


----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

wieso fährst du mit lizens???


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

ne ne, die zeiten sind dev vorbei. du schon???
Da bringt das beste training nix


----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ne ne, die zeiten sind dev vorbei. du schon???
> Da bringt das beste training nix




nene ich fahr nur für mich, die zeit um so zu fahren hätte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

so ne kleiner nachtrag:












die Sonne kam als wir daheim waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

@unocz

ei uns haben wir nen gesunden druck um zu trainieren. Gibt einige shoprider die immer mitdabei sind. Das hilft sich manchmal zu quälen. Aber klar fahr ich in erster linie aus spass.
@vegeta
Ja maik so wollen wir das haben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

Maik... 

----------------------------------------------


Nabend miteinander.... 


----------------------------------------


----------



## unocz (2. März 2012)

huhuhu tt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2012)

hi TT das bike läuft langsam


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

na das werden wir doch hoffen...
mit dem lrs alles ok?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

Hi!


----------



## cpprelude (2. März 2012)

Hi TT.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

War heute auch unterwegs...

Wir liegen hier für Hessen eher bergig und prinzipiell fängt sich hier immer der Nebel. So auch heute.. 
War um kurz vor 20Uhr noch im Wald, ...überall Augen zu sehen, tiefe Spuren am Wegrand/im Graben von den Wildschweinen, komische Geräusche.. Hatte echt die Hosen fast nass!! 
Habe laut gesungen (verscheucht nicht nur Tiere.. ) und war froh zu Hause angekommen zu sein.
Nach dem Duschen sah das Bike so aus:








DAS gibt´s sonst nicht...
Morgen erst IKEA, dann putzen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hi TT.



Servus Cihan!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

nabend!

fertig mit renovieren?
wir kommen alle zur einweihungsparty. wann ist die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (2. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War um kurz vor 20Uhr noch im Wald, ...überall Augen zu sehen, tiefe Spuren am Wegrand/im Graben von den Wildschweinen, komische Geräusche.. Hatte echt die Hosen fast nass!!
> Habe laut gesungen (verscheucht nicht nur Tiere.. )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> fertig mit renovieren?
> wir kommen alle zur einweihungsparty. wann ist die?




Ne, noch nicht. 
Mein Vater hat aber einen Malerbetrieb und unterstützt uns fleißig.  -  Ist ja auch sein Haus...
Umzug wird Ende März, Anfang April sein..


----------



## cpprelude (2. März 2012)

@k_star: Du solltest mal dein grünes Lämpchen reparieren lassen, jedes mal nachdem du einen Beitrag geschrieben hast geht sie irgentwie aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ...wir kommen alle zur einweihungsparty. wann ist die?



Prinzipiell habe ich mit sowas kein Problem! 

Gucken was die Frau/Freundin sagt...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @k_star: Du solltest mal dein grünes Lämpchen reparieren lassen, jedes mal nachdem du einen Beitrag geschrieben hast geht sie irgentwie aus.



akku alle


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs...
> 
> Wir liegen hier für Hessen eher bergig und prinzipiell fängt sich hier immer der Nebel. So auch heute..
> War um kurz vor 20Uhr noch im Wald, ...überall Augen zu sehen, tiefe Spuren am Wegrand/im Graben von den Wildschweinen, komische Geräusche.. Hatte echt die Hosen fast nass!!
> ...



IKEA!!!! Da schon lieber die Höhenmeter vom lieben Onkel am Stück!


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell habe ich mit sowas kein Problem!
> 
> Gucken was die Frau/Freundin sagt...



Auf welche von den beiden hörst Du denn?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2012)

IKEA geht schon...  


Die haben doch so geile Hotdogs am Ausgang!!!   



Frau, Freundin.....    alles 1 Person.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

auf den smilie hätte ICH jetzt verzichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> IKEA geht schon...
> 
> 
> Die haben doch so geile Hotdogs am Ausgang!!!
> ...



Achso, Du gehst nur durch den Ausgang da rein.

Zum letzten Punkt, wer liest den jetzt hier mit? Die Frau oder die Freundin?


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Moin,

Schon jemand hoch?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

jep und geh gleich mit den hunden...
moin moin


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

yep ich geh gleich biken.........


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

moin, auch schon hoch und schaue gerade mdr es läuft  "Spuck im Hochhaus" kennt das jemand von euch?

ist schon bestes Wetter draussen da gehts auch bald aufs radl


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Hier scheint auch die Sonne, aber nix mit Biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Moinsen!

Auch wach...   Rad putzen, dann IKEA.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Auch wach... Rad putzen, dann IKEA.


 
moin TT

ne Kaffee-Polen mit Rad-Kaffee und Kuchen und das alles bei besten Wetter


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Wenigstens geht das mit dem Streichen richtig fix wenn man eine gelernte Malerin dabei hat.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenigstens geht das mit dem Streichen richtig fix wenn man eine gelernte Malerin dabei hat.


... na das glaube ich dir gerne


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenigstens geht das mit dem Streichen richtig fix wenn man eine gelernte Malerin dabei hat.




Moin Moin!

Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass mein zukünftiger Nachbar über mir auch Maler ist. Das könnte sich noch von Vorteil erweisen.

Ich werde heute ne lange Runde aufs MTB steigen mit ein paar Vereinskollegen, wird sicher 
Vor deren Abfahrtsskills habe ich echt Respekt. Die sind mit dem Starrbike schneller als ich gefedert


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass mein zukünftiger Nachbar über mir auch Maler ist. Das könnte sich noch von Vorteil erweisen.
> 
> ...



Vor allen Dingen wenn man diese Arbeit als megaätzend empfindet!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

Moin!


-Eifersucht- ._.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> -Eifersucht- ._.



Wegen des Malerns?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Kannst nächste Woche gern vorbei kommen, an manchen Stellen schimmert noch alte Farbe durch


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wegen des Malerns?



Nee, wegen Biken. -.-

@Crimson_:  

...diese fiese alte Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Würdest natürlich auch auf eine Runde Biken eingeladen


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Moin die Herren,

nachdem ich mich in der letzten Woche in mein Schneckenhaus verkrochen habe, wollte ich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben...

Ich bin heute sogar schon mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen (32 km, 1:47 h, HM 118 ) und was soll ich sagen: Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht und den Kopf befreit....

Bei dem Traumwetter seit ihr bestimmt alle auf dem Bike oder am Rahmen entlacken, dabei wünsche ich euch viel Spaß..

Schön Tach noch

Gruß Marcus

@Cihan

Alles gut, Danke!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> nachdem ich mich in der letzten Woche in mein Schneckenhaus verkrochen habe, wollte ich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben...
> 
> ...




Hi Markus,

warst Du in den HaBe's unterwegs?

Wäre bei dem Wetter schön zu Biken, leider sind heute andere Prioritäten gesetzt. Vielleicht nachher noch mal eine Stunde...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Zwischenstand bei 1313g, also insgesamt 26g abgespeckt.
Habe jetzt ein Drittel des Unterrohrs und die Unterseite des Tretlagers. Leider gestaltet sich dieser Bereich auch ziemlich schwierig und frisst viel Zeit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Hi Marcus!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Marcus!!



Hi Marco,

Back from IKEA?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Moin Jens,

ich wollte eigentlich nur Brötchen holen  und bin dann am Flughafen und Alsterlauf gefahren... Die Brötchen haben danach noch besser geschmeckt!

Gruß Mar*c*us

Moin TT!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> ich wollte eigentlich nur Brötchen holen  und bin dann am Flughafen und Alsterlauf gefahren... Die Brötchen haben danach noch besser geschmeckt!
> 
> ...



Ui, geile Aktion. Nur das es nachher doch ein wenig Unverstaendnis Zuhause gegeben hätte ob der langen Zeit zum Broetchenholen.

Das mit den HaBe's gemeinsam Befahren gehen wir dann zum persönlichen Kennenlernen demnächst mal an!?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

So bin dann erstmal raus. Training!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zwischenstand bei 1313g, also insgesamt 26g abgespeckt.
> Habe jetzt ein Drittel des Unterrohrs und die Unterseite des Tretlagers.*Leider gestaltet sich dieser Bereich auch ziemlich schwierig und frisst viel Zeit.*



Ohhh... das kenne ich irgendwo her...




> hhninja81Ich bin heute sogar schon mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen (32 km, 1:47 h, 118hm






			
				hhninja81 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Traumwetter seit ihr bestimmt alle auf dem Bike oder am Rahmen entlacken, dabei wünsche ich euch viel Spaß..


Danke


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ui, geile Aktion. Nur das es nachher doch ein wenig Unverstaendnis Zuhause gegeben hätte ob der langen Zeit zum Broetchenholen.
> 
> Das mit den HaBe's gemeinsam Befahren gehen wir dann zum persönlichen Kennenlernen demnächst mal an!?
> 
> ...



Als Junggeselle darf ich das... es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

HABE´s gehen wir demnächst mal an...

Oh, schon nach 13:00... Zeit für ein Pre-Game-Bier (siehe oben )


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

So, die Streicherei ist beendet. Jetzt geht es aber weiter mit dem wiedereinrichten.

Also nichts mit Biken!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

So eine ******* heute. Hat schon nicht gut angefangen, erst hab ich mir nen Platten geholt und dann bei Wechseln den nächsten geschrottet. Vielleicht 20 Minuten unterwegs hat sich einer so derbe abgelegt, dass er abgeholt werden musst fürs KH.
Bei zusammenpacken entdecke ich bei mir den nächsten Platten


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So eine ******* heute. Hat schon nicht gut angefangen, erst hab ich mir nen Platten geholt und dann bei Wechseln den nächsten geschrottet. Vielleicht 20 Minuten unterwegs hat sich einer so derbe abgelegt, dass er abgeholt werden musst fürs KH.
> Bei zusammenpacken entdecke ich bei mir den nächsten Platten



Dagegen kann ich ja mit meiner Renovierei noch richtig glücklich sein, so Sch... wie sich das von Dir anhört.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Ich meine die Platten sind mir ja recht egal, auch wenn ich schon ewig keine mehr hatte.
Aber der Kurze ist das erste Mal mit dem MTB weg und kommt auch nicht von hier und dann passiert direkt sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich meine die Platten sind mir ja recht egal, auch wenn ich schon ewig keine mehr hatte.
> Aber der Kurze ist das erste Mal mit dem MTB weg und kommt auch nicht von hier und dann passiert direkt sowas...



Das meinte ich ja, hoffentlich ist nichts wirklich Schlimmes passiert!


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

so bin gerade zurück vom fahren, war alles super wenn da nicht der ast der dann mein schaltwerk zerstört hat gewesen wäre  
hat jemand nen 9fach schaltwerk zu verkaufen (xtr oder was vergleichbares)


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Naja, sah erst nicht so schlimm aus, aber als er dann den Socken hoch gemacht hat, war der Knöchel schon ziemlich stark angeschwollen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so bin gerade zurück vom fahren, war alles super wenn da nicht der ast der dann mein schaltwerk zerstört hat gewesen wäre
> hat jemand nen 9fach schaltwerk zu verkaufen (xtr oder was vergleichbares)



Hallo Mathias,

ich glaube das ich noch ein 9-fach XTR liegen habe welches Du bekommen kannst. Ich schaue mal die kommenden 3 Tage im Keller nach.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja, sah erst nicht so schlimm aus, aber als er dann den Socken hoch gemacht hat, war der Knöchel schon ziemlich stark angeschwollen.



Hört sich irgendwie nach Außenbandriss oder -dehnung an. Ist schmerzhaft aber außer ein paar Wochen Sportverbot nicht weiter tragisch. Hatte ich an beiden Sprunggelenken auch schon.


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> ich glaube das ich noch ein 9-fach XTR liegen habe welches Du bekommen kannst. Ich schaue mal die kommenden 3 Tage im Keller nach.
> 
> ...



jens das wäre super, bräuchte es aber bis do oder fr nächster woche


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> jens das wäre super, bräuchte es aber bis do oder fr nächster woche



Das sollte hinzubekommen sein sofern ich es noch habe.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

so war auch bei besten Wetter biken leider nach 29km die erste Pause/heimreise ne Platten






so wieder daheim und...der Reifen ging "sehr" gut ab und wieder rauf hätte ich so nicht gedacht muß sich wohl ein wenig gelenkt haben...dann die zweite Runde










@all was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Lenker am 29er

gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie nach Außenbandriss oder -dehnung an. Ist schmerzhaft aber außer ein paar Wochen Sportverbot nicht weiter tragisch. Hatte ich an beiden Sprunggelenken auch schon.



Hab grad vom Kollegen erfahren, dass es ein Wadenbeinbruch ist


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so war auch bei besten Wetter biken leider nach 29km die erste Pause/heimreise ne Platten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

was für eine Lenkung hat der Reifen denn bei Dir erfahren?

Ansonsten habe ich momentan einen sehr schmalen Lenker (580mm) auf meinem 29er. Ich bin aber noch nicht wirklich mit gefahren, will vorher noch eine Steinschalgschutzfolie am Unterrohr anbringen.

Vielleicht mache ich die erste Tour mit dem Bike auch erst als Belohnung bzw. Anreiz wenn ich die 100 Kg-Marke unterschritten habe.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab grad vom Kollegen erfahren, dass es ein Wadenbeinbruch ist



Autsch!

Gute Besserung an den Guten!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> Gute Besserung an den Guten!


da schließe ich mich an...

naja hatte 9grad zu zeit 3 grad aber das richtige ist es wohl noch nicht breite so 62-64cm


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

So ein Sch... heute bei euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








unocz schrieb:


> so bin gerade zurück vom fahren, war alles super wenn da nicht der ast der dann mein schaltwerk zerstört hat gewesen wäre
> *hat jemand nen 9fach schaltwerk zu verkaufen (xtr oder was vergleichbares)*



Zum Beispiel:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9260507&postcount=60


@Crimson_: Schade um den Kollegen... "sowas" braucht man nicht...


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

von mir auch gute besserung.
fahre einen ritchey carbon superlogic
*Breite:* 660mm
*Rise:* 15mm
*Upsweep:* 6°
*Backsweep:* 9°

wenn ich mein neues bike diesen monat noch bekommen sollte :/


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Mein Vater hat Kurzhanteln im Internet bestellt. Insgesamt 30KG, ich hoffe der Postbote muss sie bringen


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

kann ich eigentlich nen sram schaltwerk fahren wenn der rest shimano ist ??


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Nein geht nicht. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Trigger und SW passt nicht.
Außer mit den Rockets, dann gehts.


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

ok danke :/


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat Kurzhanteln im Internet bestellt. Insgesamt 30KG, ich hoffe der Postbote muss sie bringen



Ich hoffe er hat versandkostenfrei bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Trigger und SW passt nicht.
> Außer mit den Rockets, dann gehts.



Shimano ist 1:2 übersetzt und Sram 1:1, was bedeutet das Sram von den Wegen direkter schaltet.

Oder alternativ funktioniert auch der Attack!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

jungs, da lässt man euch mal einen nachmittag alleine und was muss ich hier lesen...mein name ist programm ob bike oder leut.

Allen gute besserung ob bike oder leut.

Natürlich war ich heute auch wieder mit den jungs unterwegs. Hardtailbiken auf gröbsten fullytrails macht auch mal spass.

Hab dann auf dem heimweg noch ein abenddämmerungsfoto geschossen.

Bei mir gibts nur salsa promoto: 660mm breit,25,4 klemmmass mt dem 139er syntace der bis 660 freigegeben ist.

denk daran, je breiter der länker wird desto kürzer sollte der vorbau sein...
ich fahre beim 29er vertex jetzt 75mm länge


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Wo war gleich der Unterschied zwischen _Rocket_ und _Attack_?


*@Onkelchen*


Traumhaft!!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

ah, der teufal hat sich mal wieder eingelinkt...

ja, es ist absolutes bikereldorado. Wenn ihr könnt müsst ihr vorbeischaun.
Es lohnt sich wirklich.

Ich muss euch doch den mund wässrig machen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ah, der teufal hat sich mal wieder eingelinkt...
> 
> ja, es ist absolutes bikereldorado. Wenn ihr könnt müsst ihr vorbeischaun.
> Es lohnt sich wirklich.
> ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat Kurzhanteln im Internet bestellt. Insgesamt 30KG, ich hoffe der Postbote muss sie bringen


 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo war gleich der Unterschied zwischen _Rocket_ und _Attack_?


Ähhh... = 0


Rocket und Attack kann man mit Shimano (2:1) Schaltwerken fahren.


unocz, du bräuchtest "einfach" 'nen anderen Shifter mit 1:1 Übersetzungsverhältnis... also weder Rocket noch Attack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

teufel warum bist du eigentlich noch nicht mit dem speci unterwegs. Hast du ihm den schongang verordnet?????


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

@doc

Es ist einfach so schön bei euch  Hast´n Job und ´ne Wohnung für mich?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er hat versandkostenfrei bestellt



Nö, Versand kostet 10. Ist bei dem Gewicht aber auch akzeptabel.

@doc: vielleicht auch x2?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @doc: vielleicht auch x2?


...vielleicht auch x3...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nö, Versand kostet 10. Ist bei dem Gewicht aber auch akzeptabel.
> 
> @doc: vielleicht auch x2?



Ich bestelle nur, wenn mit ups geliefert wird


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

jungs, jobs gibts genug und deutsche nehmen wir immer. für mich kein problem. Wohnungen gibts auch...leider bischen teuer in meiner gegend. Klar gibts da auch was günstigeres wie meine.

Also, kommt nur.

Und sonst im herbst...datum folgt ja bald...

noch eines bischen anderer ort gleiche richung...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Fast schon Poster würdig!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fast schon Poster würdig!



Das UPS Bild meinst Du doch!?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

die von UPS oder meins

danke danke..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ähhh... = 0
> 
> 
> Rocket und Attack kann man mit Shimano (2:1) Schaltwerken fahren.



Das weiß ich ja..
Guggst du hier Die liegen noch im Keller und warten auf ein passendes Schaltwerk.  Meine Shimanos´ sind alle Inverse für DC.

Trotzdem muss es doch einen Unterschied geben, warum sonst 2 verschiedene Namen?  Vielleicht 1x Drehgriff- und 1x Triggerversion?
Oder sind beide Drehgriffversionen?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> teufel warum bist du eigentlich noch nicht mit dem speci unterwegs. Hast du ihm den schongang verordnet?????



Weil wir teilweise noch Bodenfrost haben -> Schei$$ Streusalz!!  :kotz:
Außerdem bin ich z.Zt. noch oft spät im Dunkeln unterwegs, wo die Temp. bei ~ 0-4°  liegen. Das heißt ich fahre mit Überschuhen, welche mir immer schön die Kurbeln versauen. Da habe ich halt kein Bock drauf. 

Keine Angst, meine Räder werden schon artgerecht geschreddert, aber ich muss Schäden und Macken nicht provozieren ; dafür verdiene ich mein Geld zu hart.

Wäre auch blöde, wenn ich Teile zum Eloxieren gebe und sie wenig später mit Salzwasser versaue.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, juckt mich das Speci noch nicht wirklich. Hat halt für mich noch immer ein Komplettrad-flair, auch wenn schon fast alles umgebaut ist..
Auf´s LV freue ich mich!! 
Das pausiert aber auch, da ein kpl. neuer XTR-DuraAce-Antrieb verbaut ist und diverse Teile beim Eloxer waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

jeeeeens immer den gleichen gedanken...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ähhh... = 0
> 
> 
> Rocket und Attack kann man mit Shimano (2:1) Schaltwerken fahren.
> ...



Gibt es die Rocket offiziell von Sram überhaupt noch? Wobei bei Mathias ist ja das SW ab und somit hilft ihm Sram ja nicht weiter.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>





*xxxxxxxxxxx  STÜCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* 


*1 Punkt für Marcus bitte notieren!!!! *


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die von UPS oder meins
> 
> danke danke..



Hi Jens, Ich war einen Tick schneller!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

aha, darum das nichtgebrauchen des speci.

habe gerade heute schutzfolie auf die kurbeln gemacht...gegen scheuerspuren


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Die Schuhe gehen aber gar nicht... :kotz:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Oben der Link von mir ging erst nicht, also nochmal so:


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Schuhe gehen aber gar nicht... :kotz:



Egal, der Rest passt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Schuhe gehen aber gar nicht... :kotz:




Stimmt, der Absatz müsste dünner und der Schaft höher sein!! 
Das versteht man(n) erst Ende 20. !!  


Und meist kommt jetzt ein dummer Spruch vom Seelenverkäufer...  ICH WARTE NUR DRAUF !!!!   *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

ab 35ig sind einem dann die schuhe wieder egal...der rest stimmt, das ist wichtig. Schuhe kann man ja dann noch ausziehenusw


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ab 35ig sind einem dann die schuhe wieder egal...der rest stimmt, das ist wichtig. Schuhe kann man ja dann noch ausziehenusw




Spießer!!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

nö nur praktisches denken...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Absatz müsste dünner und der Schaft höher sein!!
> Das versteht man(n) erst Ende 20. !!
> 
> 
> Und meist kommt jetzt ein dummer Spruch vom Seelenverkäufer...  ICH WARTE NUR DRAUF !!!!   *lach*



Dann hab ich noch 'n halbes Jahr Zeit 

So, habe gerade mal eine neue Klinge zum abziehen geholt. Geht jetzt bombig, der Lack fliegt nur so  Dass ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin mal andere Klingen zu verwenden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Bratwurstbrater schrieb:


>




DAS wäre was für die Frau ab 35, Onkelchen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann hab ich noch 'n halbes Jahr Zeit




Sollten dann irgendwelche Fragen auftauchen  -> Onkel_doc einfach fragen!!  

Ach, Crimson, wir sind hier alle beim Vornamen.  Wir hören.... ???



Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

he marco, hast du da noch ein gesammtbild??? sicher ne transe...

geile scuhe. Werd ich morgen meiner holden zeigen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> he marco, hast du da noch ein gesammtbild??? sicher ne transe...
> 
> geile scuhe. Werd ich morgen meiner holden zeigen...




Ne, leider nicht.  Keine Ahnung...   ..glaube ich nicht mal.

Hier geklaut..  _(Mann sollte nur die ersten Seiten überspringen...)_


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Die Haarfarbe ist mir egal, hauptsache sie ist blond


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Haarfarbe ist mir egal, hauptsache sie ist blond



..und hat lange Haare!



Btw, auch ganz nett  ...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

super marco und alle gleich am guckenniemand mehr hier????


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2012)

ich liebe sie auch...die Frauen


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..und hat lange Haare!



Nö... nicht unbedingt! Stehe z.Zt. voll auf kurze Haare und wenn sie dann auch noch bemalt ist, wird der Marcus ganz wild


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> super marco und alle gleich am guckenniemand mehr hier????


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sollten dann irgendwelche Fragen auftauchen  -> Onkel_doc einfach fragen!!
> 
> Ach, Crimson, wir sind hier alle beim Vornamen.  Wir hören.... ???
> 
> ...




Zu viele Ms  
Marcel 

Die das Bild mit den Schuhen hab ich gesucht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö... nicht unbedingt! Stehe z.Zt. voll auf kurze Haare und wenn sie dann auch noch bemalt ist, wird der Marcus ganz wild



Dann habe ich auch was für DICH, lieber Marcus:

....




*Ichhabsealle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

so, bin dann mal weg, muss noch 101 seiten durchguckenschalalaaa

oh ja, tattoos und frauenes gibt nichts goileres...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zu viele Ms
> Marcel
> 
> Die das Bild mit den Schuhen hab ich gesucht




Hallo Marcel, freut mich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

*Komisch,  wo sind die u30er hin???????????????*


*Kai, Philipp,.... ????? Halloooooooooooooooooooooo...    *


----------



## cpprelude (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Absatz müsste dünner und der Schaft höher sein!!
> Das versteht man(n) erst Ende 20. !!


 
Du weißt: Wenn der Schaft einmal gekürzt ist gibts kein zurück mehr.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Sie darf nur kein Metall im Gesicht haben (oder am ganzen Körper)...Ich habe immer Angst diese Dinger abzureißen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du weißt: Wenn der Schaft einmal gekürzt ist gibts kein zurück mehr.




Cihan, ich mach mir gleich in die Hose...    


Sag mal, hast du dir inzwischen eigentlich *einen Sack grüne Funken* für die Schleifhex bestellt?  
Die haben jetzt auch Beutel mit Getriebesand im Angebot!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Komisch,  wo sind die u30er hin???????????????*
> 
> 
> *Kai, Philipp,.... ????? Halloooooooooooooooooooooo...    *



haben DSDS an


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du weißt: Wenn der Schaft einmal gekürzt ist gibts kein zurück mehr.




 eben die jugend...

habs dir ja gesagt marco...125 seiten...und die jungen sind weg


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spießer!!



Hauptsache er bekommt die Klamotten über die Schuhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> haben DSDS an



Ups, wir auch.. 






Meine Frau!!


----------



## unocz (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, bin dann mal weg, muss noch 101 seiten durchguckenschalalaaa
> 
> oh ja, tattoos und frauenes gibt nichts goileres...





das hast du verdammt recht. meine hat jetzt ihr fullsleeve fertig


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eben die jugend...
> 
> habs dir ja gesagt marco...125 seiten...und die jungen sind weg




Rahmen entlacken, wenns denn mal läuft 

hübsche Mädels gibts auch an der Uni


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ups, wir auch..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito!


----------



## cpprelude (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du dir inzwischen eigentlich *einen Sack grüne Funken* für die Schleifhex bestellt?


 
Nee, ich hab's dann doch bei orange belassen.  Aber ich hab gehört das sie jezt Rahmeninnenbeleuchtungen im Sortiment haben.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zu viele Ms
> Marcel
> 
> Die das Bild mit den Schuhen hab ich gesucht



Moin Marcel!

Ich werfe die Namen auch immer durcheinander, von daher ist das nichts schlimmes.

TT - Marco
Unocz - Mathias
Onkel - Jens
Inox - Philip?
K_star - Kai
hhninja81 - Marcus

Da hörten sie schon wieder auf...
Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> das hast du verdammt recht. meine hat jetzt ihr fullsleeve fertig



Cool... du bist aber auch ganz schön bunt. Ich muss meinen Arm auch mal weiter machen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcel!
> 
> Ich werfe die Namen auch immer durcheinander, von daher ist das nichts schlimmes.
> 
> ...



cpprelude - Cihan
unocx - Matthias
Metrum - Veikko


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sie darf nur kein Metall im Gesicht haben (oder am ganzen Körper)...Ich habe immer Angst diese Dinger abzureißen!



Gib es doch zu, eigentlich stehst Du doch auf das Zeug und bist nur allergisch dagegen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

*Mal kurz eine ernste Frage an die Rennradschrauber:

Bei meiner RR-Bremse waren 4 Zahnscheiben mit je ca. 2mm Stärke dabei.
Muss man die montieren oder sind die zum ausspacern?*


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> cpprelude - Cihan
> unocx - Matthias
> Metrum - Veikko



Höhö,

ich habs mir jetzt mal ganz ordinär auf Papier aufgeschrieben. Mein Gedächtnis ist leider nicht für Namen sondern irgendwie nur für Zahlen ausgebildet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Mal kurz eine ernste Frage an die Rennradschrauber:
> 
> Bei meiner RR-Bremse waren 4 Zahnscheiben mit je ca. 2mm Stärke dabei.
> Muss man die montieren oder sind die zum ausspacern?*



Hi Marco, die sind zum ausspacern dabei.


----------



## cpprelude (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Höhö,
> 
> ich habs mir jetzt mal ganz ordinär auf Papier aufgeschrieben. Mein Gedächtnis ist leider nicht für Namen sondern irgendwie nur für Zahlen ausgebildet.
> 
> ...


 
Aber wenn's um die Gehaltsabrechnung geht dann Funktioniert der Gehirnlappen plötzlich wieder was?  Sorry


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

mein namenvetter habs auch so gemacht...gruss jens

mein neur körperschmuck. sollte dieses jahr noch klappen...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gib es doch zu, eigentlich stehst Du doch auf das Zeug und bist nur allergisch dagegen...



Nääääää, ich mag das das ganze Geklimper wirklich nicht.

Heute ist ja schon wieder Boxen!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mein namenvetter habs auch so gemacht...gruss jens
> 
> mein neur körperschmuck. sollte dieses jahr noch klappen...



Du stehst also auf dunkle Haare  schönes Motiv, wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber wenn's um die Gehaltsabrechnung geht dann Funktioniert der Gehirnlappen plötzlich wieder was?  Sorry



Wo denn sonst!?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

jep, dunkle haare...

auf den rücken. Muss aber noch schauen. Hab da schon was.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Ich bin diese Jahr auch wieder dran. Aber das Motiv verrate ich noch nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Jahr auch wieder dran. Aber das Motiv verrate ich noch nicht...



Ich bin da eher Spießer und mag das nicht, zumindestens nicht an meinem Körper.

Ansonsten habe ich mal bei uns im Getränkemarkt nach dem Tipp unserer süddeutschen Mitschreiber geschaut. Und voila, es gibt es auch bei uns und wird jetzt geöffnet:


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher Spießer und mag das nicht, zumindestens nicht an meinem Körper.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich mal bei uns im Getränkemarkt nach dem Tipp unserer süddeutschen Mitschreiber geschaut. Und voila, es gibt es auch bei uns und wird jetzt geöffnet:



Lecker Bier  und eine hervorragende Idee... Prost!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

hier noch was lustiges zum abschluss. Frauen und bikes...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877&page=119

prost. hab leider gerade keins...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Die BERNER-Dose Brakecleaner, das Rexona-Deo und den UHU-Stift habe ich auch hier....   Wieder eine Gemeinsamkeit.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

gute nacht jungs...bin weg...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute nacht jungs...bin weg...



Was ist los, darf man in der Schweiz nicht länger wach bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

N8


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die BERNER-Dose Brakecleaner, das Rexona-Deo und den UHU-Stift habe ich auch hier....   Wieder eine Gemeinsamkeit.



Die Diddl-Box zum Aufbewahren von Stiften, Kugelschreibern und Schere hat allerdings meine Frau mit aus ihrem Jugendzimmer gebracht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Bin kurz duschen, dann wieder da....


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> N8



Du auch schon oder nur ein Gruß an Jens?


----------



## cpprelude (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute nacht jungs...bin weg...


 
 gn8


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Nee ich muss noch ne weile, gleich noch Lernen und meinen Bruder aus der Stadt holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was ist los, darf man in der Schweiz nicht länger wach bleiben?




keine witze über schweizer ich krieg alles mit...auch wenn ich schon nicht mehr da bin. N8 und tschüss


----------



## cpprelude (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Cihan
> 
> Alles gut, Danke!


 
Freut mich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> keine witze über schweizer ich krieg alles mit...auch wenn ich schon nicht mehr da bin. N8 und tschüss




Esst ihr eigentlich da alle gerne Toblerone??


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> keine witze über schweizer ich krieg alles mit...auch wenn ich schon nicht mehr da bin. N8 und tschüss



Bye!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht....

der eine geht beim Anblick des Bildes in die Küche und holt sich ein Bier. Der andere sieht ein Deo-Stick und geht duschen... zum Glück liegt auf dem Tisch kein Playboy-Heft


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht....
> 
> der eine geht beim Anblick des Bildes in die Küche und holt sich ein Bier. Der andere sieht ein Deo-Stick und geht duschen... zum Glück liegt auf dem Tisch kein Playboy-Heft



Der Kenner schweigt und genießt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht....
> 
> der eine geht beim Anblick des Bildes in die Küche und holt sich ein Bier. Der andere sieht ein Deo-Stick und geht duschen... zum Glück liegt auf dem Tisch kein Playboy-Heft





Ihr seit echt der Hammer. Ist ein wenig wie bei *7 Tage - 7 Köpfe* hier...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

eins geht noch...





oder auch 2!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Gut gefüllt..


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gut gefüllt..



Du denkst auch wieder nur an die Kiste Bier!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Die Werbung war in HH ein mittelschwerer Skandal...

Bei dem Modell durfte jeder mal probieren.... wenn er genügend Geld hatte!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Werbung war in HH ein mittelschwerer Skandal...
> 
> Bei dem Modell durfte jeder mal probieren.... wenn er genügend Geld hatte!



Ihr Hamburger habt aber auch Probleme.

Und für das Geld gibt es sicher bessere Investitionsruinen!


----------



## InoX (3. März 2012)

Ich bin übrigens auch da, allerdings bis jetzt nur stummer Genießer
ist echt unterhaltsam. 

Danke Marco für mein zweites P.

Philipp


----------



## InoX (3. März 2012)

Hab meiner Freundin auch schonmal ein Piercing am Rücken rausgerissen. Da war der nette Abend dann erstmal aus.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab meiner Freundin auch schonmal ein Piercing am Rücken rausgerissen. Da war der nette Abend dann erstmal aus.



Am Rücken...ich zu zu alt für diesen Kram! 

Moin Philipp

ich hatte mal ein ernstes Gespräch mit einem Typen der so ein Ding am Auge hatte. Durch unglückliche Zufälle ist ihm das Ding rausgefallen und der geblutet wie eine Sau. Seit dem habe ich etwas gegen diese Ringe..


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab meiner Freundin auch schonmal ein Piercing am Rücken rausgerissen. Da war der nette Abend dann erstmal aus.



Nicht wirklich oder?
Hab damals meiner Freundin das Ohrloch eingerissen und das hat schon gereicht...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch da, allerdings bis jetzt nur stummer Genießer
> ist echt unterhaltsam.
> 
> Danke Marco für mein zweites P.
> ...



Deshalb ja das Fragezeichen meinerseits hinter Deinem Namen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich oder?
> Hab damals meiner Freundin das Ohrloch eingerissen und das hat schon gereicht...



Ihr seid doch alle Sados wie ihr mit den Frauen umgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Wenn sie drauf stehen


----------



## InoX (3. März 2012)

Das war sone kleine Platte die unter der Haut war und auf die war dann son Glitzerstein geschraubt. Direkt auf der Wirbelsäule zwischen den Schulterblättern. Mit nem Top im Sommer sah das schon ganz gut aus


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn sie drauf stehen



Aber hoffentlich nicht mit High Heels!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das war sone kleine Platte die unter der Haut war und auf die war dann son Glitzerstein geschraubt. Direkt auf der Wirbelsäule zwischen den Schulterblättern. Mit nem Top im Sommer sah das schon ganz gut aus



Ich mag es mir gar nicht vorstellen (ich bin wie Marcus einfach zu alt für so einen Sche..!).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab meiner Freundin auch schonmal ein Piercing am Rücken rausgerissen. Da war der nette Abend dann erstmal aus.



Erster Post heute abend und dann gleich auf die Kacke hauen, wa?!?


----------



## InoX (3. März 2012)

Nur mal als Beispiel. Also wirklich dezent und mehr son Tussikram. Sie ist dann lieber auf ein Tattoo umgestiegen.

http://www.piercingstudio-wien.at/media/Wikipedia/Andre Koerperstellen/Nacken/Piercing-Ruecken.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Deswegen immer erst sämtliche Ketten, Armbänder, Uhren UND Ohrringe ablegen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Sie ist dann lieber auf ein Tattoo umgestiegen.
> 
> http://www.piercingstudio-wien.at/media/Wikipedia/Andre Koerperstellen/Nacken/Piercing-Ruecken.JPG



  Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle....  

War aber auch mal durchlöchert. Augenbraue und Zunge...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deswegen immer erst sämtliche Ketten, Armbänder, Uhren UND Ohrringe ablegen




   Wo bleibt denn da dann noch das Stürmische ..???  Ne,ne....


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

Wenn ich den Vorbericht mit den Trainingseinheiten von dem Franzosen sehe, bekomme ich auch mal wieder Bock zum Boxen zu gehen.

Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Kampf...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel. Also wirklich dezent und mehr son Tussikram. Sie ist dann lieber auf ein Tattoo umgestiegen.
> 
> http://www.piercingstudio-wien.at/media/Wikipedia/Andre Koerperstellen/Nacken/Piercing-Ruecken.JPG



Drück mal den ollen Pickel aus!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deswegen immer erst sämtliche Ketten, Armbänder, Uhren UND Ohrringe ablegen



...beim Spocht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deswegen immer erst sämtliche Ketten, Armbänder, Uhren UND Ohrringe ablegen





ohneworte schrieb:


> ...beim Spocht!




Achso!? Dachte schon..


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn da dann noch das Stürmische ..???  Ne,ne....



Ach was, wenns so stürmisch ist, vergisst man das eh 

So bin gleich wieder da. Mal eben in die Stadt.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Vorbericht mit den Trainingseinheiten von dem Franzosen sehe, bekomme ich auch mal wieder Bock zum Boxen zu gehen.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Kampf...



Wenn er denn diesmal pünktlich beginnt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Jens, was dein Benutzerbild angeht, bist du oft unentschlossen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ach was, wenns so stürmisch ist, vergisst man das eh
> 
> So bin gleich wieder da. Mal eben in die Stadt.



Beim Hurricane werden doch immer die Wellblechhütten weggeweht. Habe ich zumindestens im Fernsehen schon mal gesehen.


----------



## InoX (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...beim Spocht!



Nenn es wie du willst


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, was dein Benutzerbild angeht, bist du oft unentschlossen, oder?



Ich habe jahrelang das Gleiche gehabt, das mit der Pulsanzeige hatte die Haltbarkeitsanzeige schnell überschritten und das von vorhin konnte man nicht richtig erkennen.

Jetzt bleibt das Bild aus Willingen mit einem Kollegen erst einmal.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nenn es wie du willst



Aber nicht das Du rote Ohren bekommst.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

So! Bin zurück und ich konnte der Versuchung nicht widerstehen noch was beim Mecces mit zu nehmen...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So! Bin zurück und ich konnte der Versuchung nicht widerstehen noch was beim Mecces mit zu nehmen...



Das ist für mich derzeit Tabu. Tut auch gar nicht weh!

Ansonsten gibt es gerade auf die Glocke für den Franzosen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So! Bin zurück und ich konnte der Versuchung nicht widerstehen noch was beim Mecces mit zu nehmen...


...du nimmst ja eh nicht zu...


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...du nimmst ja eh nicht zu...



der Glückliche....


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

Jetzt haben die 3 Burger gerade für den Ende des Kampfes gereicht. Son Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die 3 Burger gerade für den Ende des Kampfes gereicht. Son Mist!



So lange hast Du für die Presspappe benötigt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So! Bin zurück und ich konnte der Versuchung nicht widerstehen noch was beim Mecces mit zu nehmen...




Beim _*goldenen "M"*_ war ich heute auch....   Manchmal muss das sein!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. März 2012)

So Ladies, der Kampf ist vorbei und ich melde mich artig ab. Wünsche eine gute Nacht... Hoffentlich Träume ich nicht von Piercings und Mecces... Nehme lieber die UPS Maus mit ins Lummerland


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Beim _*goldenen "M"*_ war ich heute auch....   Manchmal muss das sein!



Erst 4x in diesem Jahr. Anfang Januar komplettes Menu mit allem was Kalorien enthält, 1x ein Chicken Supreme einzeln und 2x ein Grilled Chicken Wrap einzeln. 

Im gesamten Februar allerdings war davon nur einmal ein Besuch dort plus einem beim BK.

Geht auch ganz gut ohne!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So Ladies, der Kampf ist vorbei und ich melde mich artig ab. Wünsche eine gute Nacht... Hoffentlich Träume ich nicht von Piercings und Mecces... Nehme lieber die UPS Maus mit ins Lummerland



Welcher Kampf? Aber ansonsten schließe ich mich Dir an. Gute N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Erst 4x in diesem Jahr.
> Geht auch ganz gut ohne!




Jo....passt, auf mehr Besuche bringe ich es auch nicht pro Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2012)

War glaube ich das erste Mal dieses Jahr wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Bin bei den Fast-Foodketten recht selten, ich muss immer überlegen wann ich zuletzt da war 


Bin raus GN8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## InoX (4. März 2012)

Der Kampf war mistig. Ich geh jetzt schlafen und freu mich morgen auf die Radmesse in Berlin. Mal weitere Hopeteile angucken.

Schlaft gut...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Einer von euch Berlinern in der Früh unterwegs?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Au Mann, in 5h klingelt der Wecker...


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

spätes hallo zusammen und nen gute nacht zugleich !


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Moin, Jungs 


Das ist vielleicht 'ne Suppe hier... aber was soll's.
Wenigstens trocken.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

Moin..

warum bist Du schon wieder auf?

Ich brauch ´n Kaffee!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Weil ich jetzt Rad fahren gehe... hoffentlich schlafen noch die meisten... kein Bock auf Hektik auf den Straßen & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß, ich dreh mich noch mal um!


----------



## InoX (4. März 2012)

Nichtg dass du den Kaffee dabei verschüttest.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

Moin moin, gleich gehts schon wieder los. Diesmal aber nur bissel CTF rumeiern


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Ihr Fahrt heute morgen alle schon wieder mit dem Bike. Und bei mir taucht gleich mein Schwiegervater auf damit wir bei meinem Vater einen Schrank abholen und bei mir wieder aufbauen. Also nix mit Biken.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nichtg dass du den Kaffee dabei verschüttest.



Solche Sonntage finde ich großartig...

einfach ein wenig rumdösen, TV an, Lappi und Kaffee im Bett. Dann irgendwann aufstehen und ´ne schöne Biketour und um 20:15 ein guter Tatort.

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Solche Sonntage finde ich großartig...
> 
> einfach ein wenig rumdösen, TV an, Lappi und Kaffee im Bett. Dann irgendwann aufstehen und ´ne schöne Biketour und um 20:15 ein guter Tatort.
> 
> Hab ich was vergessen?



Vielleicht das IPad auf der Porzellanabteilung?


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielleicht das IPad auf der Porzellanabteilung?



 ich hätte eigentlich an die UPS Dame für die Kuschelabteilung gedacht, aber die hat Sonntags frei..

Welches Pad hast du?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

So, wieder zurück... war gut wieder mal mit dem Rad unterwegs zu sein.

23,21km
Genau 1h.
Ganz locker...


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich hätte eigentlich an die UPS Dame für die Kuschelabteilung gedacht, aber die hat Sonntags frei..
> 
> Welches Pad hast du?



Ipad 2 32  mit allem.

Ich war auch schon mit dem Rad los, Brötchen holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ipad 2 32  mit allem.
> 
> Ich war auch schon mit dem Rad los, Brötchen holen.



Ich habe das 1er, ist das 2 wirklich Zoo viel besser?

Ich werde meine alten Knochen jetzt auch gaaaanz langsam Richtung Bike bringen.

Guten Appetit


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, welche Sitzecreme benutzt ihr?

Ich habe immer die von Assos und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, ABER die haben wohl die Preise angezogen. Mein Händler verlangt jetzt 15 statt 11,50  das ist doch voll für den Ar$ch. Im www kaufen lohnt auch nicht, da immer die Versandkosten dazu kommen. Habt ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Solche Sonntage finde ich großartig...
> 
> einfach ein wenig rumdösen, TV an, Lappi und Kaffee im Bett. Dann irgendwann aufstehen und ´ne schöne Biketour und um 20:15 ein guter Tatort.
> 
> Hab ich was vergessen?



*Genau so, aber wirklich genau so, muss das sein!
*
Obwohl ich heute noch IKEA-Möbel aufbauen muss.


----------



## cpprelude (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tipp?


 
Moin an alle, Marcus ich kann dir da leider nicht weiter helfen.
So ich gehe dann gleich mal in den Keller und schraube ne runde, mein Drössi muß noch fertig werden. Euch allen viel spaß, was auch immer ihr vorhabt.


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, welche Sitzecreme benutzt ihr?
> 
> Ich habe immer die von Assos und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, ABER die haben wohl die Preise angezogen. Mein Händler verlangt jetzt 15 statt 11,50  das ist doch voll für den Ar$ch. Im www kaufen lohnt auch nicht, da immer die Versandkosten dazu kommen. Habt ihr einen Tipp?




bisher brauchte ich noch keine sitzcreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

@TT 

 IKEA Möbel aufbauen kann auch Sport sein! 

@Cihan

Moin, danke für die Hilfe 

wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen!

@unocz

moin... ok, tätowierte Freundin und keine Sitzcreme --> Glückspilz


----------



## cpprelude (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Cihan
> 
> Moin, danke für die Hilfe
> 
> wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen!


 
Wenn es heute was wird kommt vielleicht noch ein Bild.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, welche Sitzecreme benutzt ihr?


Keine.


Schmiert man das Zeug direkt auf den Hintern und zieht sich dann die Hose an?
Oder kommt die Creme auf den Sattel?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nix.
> 
> 
> Schmiert man das Zeug direkt auf den Hintern und zieht sich dann die Hose an?
> Oder kommt die Creme auf den Sattel?




..auf´s Polster und den Pobbes.

Mir fällt nur der Markenname gerade nicht ein.  Vorher hatte ich die von Gonso.


----------



## InoX (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> moin... ok, tätowierte Freundin und keine Sitzcreme --> Glückspilz



Dito


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2012)

lenker:
easton ec 70 wide carbon
685 mm
9°

zur zeit ist aber noch ein race face next xc flatbar mit 625 mm auf dem weg zu mir.
vielleicht teste ich den auch mal.

sitzcreme:
activ 3 fireprotect creme
http://www.bike24.de/p15525.html

den abend vor dem rennen und dann direkt vor dem rennen auch noch mal.


----------



## InoX (4. März 2012)

Bin ich froh dass ich mich nur um mein Rad kümmern muss und nicht auch noch um den Hintern


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sitzcreme:
> activ 3 fireprotect creme
> http://www.bike24.de/p15525.html
> 
> den abend vor dem rennen und dann direkt vor dem rennen auch noch mal.


Ich glaube, das probiere ich mal aus... vor allem, wenn dann mal die 140km anstehen...


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe das 1er, ist das 2 wirklich Zoo viel besser?
> 
> Ich werde meine alten Knochen jetzt auch gaaaanz langsam Richtung Bike bringen.
> 
> Guten Appetit



Keine Ahnung, kenne das Einser nicht von der Anwendung.


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage, welche Sitzecreme benutzt ihr?
> 
> Ich habe immer die von Assos und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, ABER die haben wohl die Preise angezogen. Mein Händler verlangt jetzt 15 statt 11,50  das ist doch voll für den Ar$ch. Im www kaufen lohnt auch nicht, da immer die Versandkosten dazu kommen. Habt ihr einen Tipp?



Wofür soll die denn sonst sein? Oder schmierst Du Dir die an den Kopp?

Ansonsten kann ich Dir da nicht helfen, ich habe noch nie welche benutzt (weder im Bereich des Anus noch am Kopf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin!



Moin Mathias,

Ich hab hier noch ein XTR-Schaltwerk in 9-Fach über. Ist in einem guten Zustand nur war ich bisher zu faul das Ding zu putzen. Ist also noch ein wenig Schmiere drauf wenn Dich das nicht stören sollte.

Ich kann auch noch ein Foto einstellen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2012)

Sali Zusammen, gibt nur eine wahre Sitzcreme: Sixtus Sixtufit Gesaesscreme, die mit dem einzigartigen Geruch


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Einzigartiger Geruch wovon?


Moschus...?


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sali Zusammen, gibt nur eine wahre Sitzcreme: Sixtus Sixtufit Gesaesscreme, die mit dem einzigartigen Geruch



Hmmm  dort wo die Salbe hin kommt ist es mir eigentlich schei$ egal wie die Creme riecht 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich sehr viel von euch weiß. 
-der eine reißt seiner Freundin die Piercings raus..
-dann haben wir einen der spät abends zu McDonalds fährt und trotzdem nicht zunimmt
-der nächste kauft seine Möbel bei IKEA
und unser Schweizer ärgert uns täglich mit seinen Bergen

ABER.... die meisten Gesichter zu diesen Personen fehlen! 

Irgendwie schade oder:

Ich habe kein Problem mit meinem Gesicht und stehe zu meiner Haarpracht.... 
Marcus aus Hamburg


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Mathias,
> 
> Ich hab hier noch ein XTR-Schaltwerk in 9-Fach über. Ist in einem guten Zustand nur war ich bisher zu faul das Ding zu putzen. Ist also noch ein wenig Schmiere drauf wenn Dich das nicht stören sollte.
> 
> ...



hi jens,

jetzt ist es leider zu spät, habe das gekauft von dem link den du mir geschickt hattest.
trotzdem danke.


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hmmm  dort wo die Salbe hin kommt ist es mir eigentlich schei$ egal wie die Creme riecht



glaub mir Sixtus riecht auch über 5 Tage Linsensuppe 




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Einzigartiger Geruch wovon?
> 
> 
> Moschus...?



..Altersheim....


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Wonach riecht's denn nun?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2012)

Markus. Bei mir im album gibts genug fotos von mir. Auch meine haarpracht lässt zu wünschen übrig. Solange ich noch ne hübsche freundin habe die mit mir biken kommt

heute ärgere ich euch auch nicht mit fotos. 4 jungs und jeder wollte der schnellste sein...keine zeit für fotos. Morgen solls regnen bei uns. Mal schaun obs ne ausfahrt gibt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hi jens,
> 
> jetzt ist es leider zu spät, habe das gekauft *von dem link* den du mir geschickt hattest.
> trotzdem danke.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9260507&postcount=60

Meinst du den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2012)

sorry, aber salbe ist out. bei mir gehts ohne...


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> glaub mir Sixtus riecht auch über 5 Tage Linsensuppe



Daniel Düsentrieb... 

werde ich mal testen, danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2012)

alle wieder weg??? Nein es gibt kein bild heute von mir


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Mathias,
> 
> Ich hab hier noch ein XTR-Schaltwerk in 9-Fach über. Ist in einem guten Zustand nur war ich bisher zu faul das Ding zu putzen. Ist also noch ein wenig Schmiere drauf wenn Dich das nicht stören sollte.
> 
> ...




Matthias hat natürlich Vorrang, aber falls er das SW nicht möchte, würde ich gerne Interesse anmelden, Jens.

VG Marco


*EDIT:* Matthias hat wohl ein SW gekauft, also schick mal bitte Bildchen, Herr Jens!     Falls du es loswerden magst...?


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry, aber salbe ist out. bei mir gehts ohne...



schon wieder out  ich bin zu alt für diesen Kram..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hmmm  dort wo die Salbe hin kommt ist es mir eigentlich schei$ egal wie die Creme riecht
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich sehr viel von euch weiß.
> -der eine reißt seiner Freundin die Piercings raus..
> ...




Man stellt sich die Leute immer irgendwie ganz anders vor, was jetzt kein bißchen negativ rüberkommen soll. Meine nur so...      
Gut, hatte ja auch erst später erfahren, dass du um die 40.rum bist, Marcus.

Meine 33jährige Wenigkeit...    (muss mal andere Bilder suchen...)
Hier mit meinem Lupine-Laserschwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> schon wieder out  ich bin zu alt für diesen Kram..



Hab auch noch nie Salbe gebraucht. Wie lange muss man denn so fahren, damit das weh tut oder man einen Vorteil mit Salbe hat? Mein Hintern fühlt sich auch nach 4h genauso an wie nach 2h Radln.

Die CTF war eher "solala". Total plattes Land und der Kollege hatte nicht so wirklich Lust zu fahren. Dafür sind die Jungs von Wippermann cool drauf.
Ich hatte am Crosser eine 10s0 Kette und die ist nach ca. 200km an mehreren Stellen an den Außenlaschen eingerissen.

Ich bin also zu deren Wagen hin und habe ihm das Problem geschildert und die Kette in die Hand gedrückt. Ich habe ihm noch meine Anschrift + Email gegegeben. Dann meinte er: "Hier nimm erstmal diese 10s8 Kette mit die ist etwas besser und macht hoffentlich keine Probleme. Deine Alte geht in die QS und wird überprüft." 

Total unkompliziert und nett 


Achja hier noch ein Bild von mir, leider kann man nicht so ganz viel erkennen. 








Für langweilige Selbstportraits und anderen Schabernack könnt ihr mal auf mein Flickr Profil gehen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/crimson_


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

Ich fühle mich einfach besser mit Salbe...

Schöne Bilder! Machst Du das beruflich und wo sind die HH Bilder gemacht worden?


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Daniel Düsentrieb...
> 
> werde ich mal testen, danke!



einmal Sixtus, immer Sixtus 

ohne geht natürlich auch, nur Anfangs Saison, bei Marathons und natürlich Mehrtagestouren tu ich nicht drauf verzichten.

Myself @ SBM 2010:


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich einfach besser mit Salbe...
> 
> Schöne Bilder! Machst Du das beruflich und wo sind die HH Bilder gemacht worden?



Hab das mit der Salbe noch nie probiert, aber ich hatte da bisher auch noch keine Probleme.

Danke 

Ich hatte mal kurze Zeit überlegt, das Fotohobby dann beruflich fortzusetzen. Allerdings sind die Chancen erfolgreich und "gut" verdienend zu werden zu gering. Außerdem wollte ich mir mein Hobby nicht mit Zwängen verderben.
Wo die Bilder in HH entstanden sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe sie damals bei einer Stadtrundfahrt gemacht.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2012)

ich benutze die gesäßcreme auch nicht immer.
aber bei langen >90 km marathons, und vor allem bei regen ist es einfach ein muss.


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9260507&postcount=60
> 
> Meinst du den?



ja genau den. vorhin per pp bezahlt.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich benutze die gesäßcreme auch nicht immer.
> aber bei langen >90 km marathons, und vor allem bei regen ist es einfach ein muss.



Ich bin sowieso fast nie mehr als 100km unterwegs. Auch mit dem Rennrad nicht (gut da müsste ich eh erstmal den Antrieb in Ordnung bringen).


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hi jens,
> 
> jetzt ist es leider zu spät, habe das gekauft von dem link den du mir geschickt hattest.
> trotzdem danke.



Der Link war nicht von mir.


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

ok finde jetzt n icht mehr wers gepostet hat, aber danke dafür !!!!!

hier wer meine visage noch nicht kennt :


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Matthias hat natürlich Vorrang, aber falls er das SW nicht möchte, würde ich gerne Interesse anmelden, Jens.
> 
> VG Marco
> 
> ...



Du willst ein Bild von einem Schaltwerk, hier bekommst Du eines:





Und ein Bild von mir mit Beleuchtung von mir hab ich auch vorrätig:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

mist hzätte ich nur das genommen von dir jens, das ist ja so gut wie neu und carbon


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

Das ist doch nett, so hat man auch mal ein Gesicht zum Bike 

Ich habe gerade auf SAT1 "The Biggest Loser" an und finde es erschreckend wie dick ein Mensch werden kann. Mich mach es traurig und motiviert mich noch mehr Sport zu machen und mehr auf die Ernährung zu achten...

Echt krass!

Ach ja, heute Vormittag eine sehr schöne Tour gemacht... 43,7km, 2:17h, 207 Hm 

Ahoi


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mist hzätte ich nur das genommen von dir jens, das ist ja so gut wie neu und carbon



Das stammt aus dem Rad wo ich ja auch die "stark beschädigte" Bremse für den Vollhonk bei Ebay zurückgenommen habe.


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

was willste denn für das sw haben ???


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nett, so hat man auch mal ein Gesicht zum Bike
> 
> Ich habe gerade auf SAT1 "The Biggest Loser" an und finde es erschreckend wie dick ein Mensch werden kann. Mich mach es traurig und motiviert mich noch mehr Sport zu machen und mehr auf die Ernährung zu achten...
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

wobei das Foto oben mich auch mit ca. 104 Kg zeigt. Und 3 Stunden mit 36 Kilometern und 490 Hm habe ich heute nachmittag auch noch zustande gebracht!











Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was willste denn für das sw haben ???



Da habe ich mir überhaupt noch keinen Kopp drum gemacht, was ist denn derzeit reell für ein solches SW?


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

ganz ehrlich gesagt kriegste fÃ¼r das bei ebay "MINDESTENS" 60â¬


----------



## hhninja81 (4. März 2012)

@Jens

cool, hast es doch noch geschafft eine Runde zu drehen.

Auf meinem Bild habe ich auch ca. das Gewicht, bei 178cm... schwere Knochen!


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Jens
> 
> cool, hast es doch noch geschafft eine Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Auf meinem Bild habe ich auch ca. das Gewicht, bei 178cm... schwere Knochen!



Genau, das liegt nur an den schweren Knochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich gesagt kriegste für das bei ebay "MINDESTENS" 60



Dann sage ich hier mal in der Runde genau den Betrag inklusive Versand.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau, das liegt nur an den schweren Knochen!



Dann hab ich wohl auch Leichtbau am Körper


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl auch Leichtbau am Körper



Knochen aus Carbon oder Titan?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann sage ich hier mal in der Runde genau den Betrag inklusive Versand.



*Ich würde es def. nehmen und heute bezahlen, Jens!
 Matthias sag was!*


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

ja komm marco dann nimm du es


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Ich würde es def. nehmen und heute bezahlen, Jens!
> Matthias sag was!*



Wenn Ihr Euch einig seit dann Adresse per PN zu mir. Ich schicke dann meine Kontoverbindung auch per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja komm marco dann nimm du es



Sicher?


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> sicher?




*100%*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

Ok, danke!    _-Habe trotzdem ein bißchen ein schlechtes Gewissen-_


*Jens, das Ding ist gekauft! Meld mich gleich per PN!
*
--------------------------------------------------------------


Von heute:








War heute erstmals mit der Ritchey-Fork unterwegs.  --> Goil!!!! 

Leider hat der Rahmen ja diese diversen kleine Pünktchen in den letzten Monaten unter dem Klarlack bekommen.  Gucken ob´s was Ernstes ist und der Rahmen zurück geht... 
ABER die Fahrt heute war super!!


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Marco, Du hast jetzt PN.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Marco, Du hast jetzt PN.



..und du Geld im Anflug!  
Gracias


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2012)

verflixt ein eins für 3x9 xtr such ich auch noch für den neuen aufbau meiner holden...

Soll ich jetzt doch noch nen bild posten


----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> verflixt ein eins für 3x9 xtr such ich auch noch für den neuen aufbau meiner holden...
> 
> Soll ich jetzt doch noch nen bild posten




du weißt ja 
OHNE PICS GEHT NIX


so ich bin mal beim tatort .....................


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2012)

hier noch eins von mir. damit ihr mich auch mal kennt...

diesmal ohne berge


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier noch eins von mir. damit ihr mich auch mal kennt...
> 
> diesmal ohne berge



Das kenne ich, habs schon irgendwo mal gesehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> *so ich bin mal beim tatort .....................*



Danke, hätte ich jetzt vergessen!  Ich bin auch mal vorm TV... kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Ich war heute mal mit meinem neuen Alltagshobel Brötchen holen. Hier mal die Bilder von dem Bock:













Der Scheinwerfer wird noch gegen einen schwarzen Cyo von Busch & Müller getauscht. Bei dem Vorbau bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Der verbaute ist sehr kurz und somit auch die Sitzposition einwenig ungewohnt.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

Schick! Die Farbe ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, die Ausstattung aber top. Wie schlägt sich der Riemenantrieb?

Guckt denn keiner Star Wars?


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schick! Die Farbe ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, die Ausstattung aber top. Wie schlägt sich der Riemenantrieb?
> 
> Guckt denn keiner Star Wars?



Farblich sollte das auch mal in eine andere Richtug gehen, ist also gewollt. Der Riemen ist erst einmal gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier noch eins von mir. damit ihr mich auch mal kennt...
> 
> diesmal ohne berge




Jup, das Bild kenne ich auch. Irgendwo ging es mal um deinen Bart, gelle!?

Jens, wie alt bist *du* eigentlich?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

*Jens der Erste*,  

geiles Radl!!! Ich stehe auf so Räder...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

...Bild von unterwegs... am Potsdamer Platz...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Farblich sollte das auch mal in eine andere Richtug gehen, ist also gewollt. Der Riemen ist erst einmal gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gut!




Wo öffnet man da den Rahmen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wo öffnet man da den Rahmen?


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...


Schaut mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512023&page=64


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wo öffnet man da den Rahmen?



Die obere Hinterbaustrebe ist von unten im Rohr verschraubt. Wenn Du diese löst kannst du den Hinterbau kurz über der Trägerbefestigung öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die obere Hinterbaustrebe ist von unten im Rohr verschraubt. Wenn Du diese löst kannst du den Hinterbau kurz über der Trägerbefestigung öffnen.


...also schön verdeckt das ganze...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...
> 
> 
> Schaut mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512023&page=64



Wow, richtig stark.
 Ich habe so die Befürchtung, dass es bei mir doch nicht so viel wird. Habe jetzt erst 40g runter und bin schon bei über 2/3 des UR.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wow, richtig stark.
> Ich habe so die Befürchtung, dass es bei mir doch nicht so viel wird. Habe jetzt erst 40g runter und bin schon bei über 2/3 des UR.


Danke!


Ach, das wird 

Hast du vielleicht auch Bilder?


Wie wenig Bock ich auf die Detailarbeiten habe...


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie wenig Bock ich auf die Detailarbeiten habe...



Das kann ich nachvollziehen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das kann ich nachvollziehen!




Ich hoffe, ich bringe die Sache jetzt schnell über die Bühne... wollte den Rahmen eigentlich morgen zum Lackierer geben... daraus wird natürlich nichts...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2012)

Bilder gibts erst wenn das Unterroher fertig ist 

so guts nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bilder gibts erst wenn das Unterroher fertig ist
> 
> so guts nächtle



Gute Nacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2012)

Gute Nacht!

Freue mich auf mein neues Schaltwerk!! 

*@Jens*
Ist die Email mit der Bildschirmcopy angekommen?  - Ich bin doch der mit der PC-Legasthenie!!! 


Videos bekomme ich auch irgendwann noch hin..


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

So, dann auch mal eins von mir. Sorry für das schlechte Handy Bild.







Link zum Bild:
http://www.filmler.com.tr/biyografi/brad-pitt.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

Moin Cihan,

Da hätten sich Deine Eltern aber ein wenig mehr Mühe geben können!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> Freue mich auf mein neues Schaltwerk!!
> 
> ...



Über das IPad habe ich es nicht öffnen können. Mal sehen was der PC gleich so macht. Aber das Teil verschicke ich auch heute noch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich denke auch immer wie man in dieser zeit die km-anzahl hinkriegt. Hier bei mir geht irendwie ned. Bei mir gehts ja auch eher in die höhe...



Wären wir nur im Wald unterwegs gewesen, wäre das auch nicht möglich gewesen. Aber ich hatte rund 18 km An- und Abfahrt. Also ca. 36 km Stadtfahrt. Etwas späte Erklärung, aber gut.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Bei mir warens 30 km


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Moin Marco, 

Schaltwerk ist verpackt, Paketaufkleber auch auf dem Karton und in der nächsten halben Stunde im Paketshop abgegeben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Hier mal noch zwei Fotos von mir. Habe keine wo ich richtig drauf zu erkennen bin. Fahre halt fast immer mit verspiegelter Sonnenbrille.

einmal auf dem Brocken:






und einmal auf dem Stilfserjoch:






Zur Abfahrt gibts auch ein kleines Video. Die hätte man allerdings auch mit einem Crosser oder Rennrad machen können. Aber manchmal gehört etwas Tempo auch dazu
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=210249035658298&set=vb.100000196100372&type=2&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

@teufel

Jep, das bild gabs schon mal...vor ca 4 wochen.

Mein alter noch jung und knackig...37j


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. März 2012)

Uiih Bilder! Bilder! Bilder!

da mach ich doch gleich mit :



nach geschaffter Bodenseeumrundung 


Achso, die Eckdaten: Name: Marco, Alter 31J


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. März 2012)

....und noch beim Marathon im Heimischen Saarland




VG
Marco


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Uiih Bilder! Bilder! Bilder!
> 
> da mach ich doch gleich mit :
> 
> ...



Holla,

Noch ein Marco! Bin ich nicht mehr der einzige mit einem Namensvetter hier unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2012)

Jetzt hantiere ich seit Tagen mit den Klingen am Carbonrahmen und nichts passiert.
Dann drucke ich Übungsmaterial für eine Klausur aus und dann -> papercut


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt hantiere ich seit Tagen mit den Klingen am Carbonrahmen und nichts passiert.
> Dann drucke ich Übungsmaterial für eine Klausur aus und dann -> papercut



Murphy's Gesetz!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt hantiere ich seit Tagen mit den Klingen am Carbonrahmen und nichts passiert.
> Dann drucke ich Übungsmaterial für eine Klausur aus und dann -> papercut


...du armer...


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Also lass das Lernen und setz dich wieder an oder aufs Rad. Bin auch grade wieder rein und ist einfach nur super draußen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2012)

Joa ich würde mich aufs Rad setzen wenn ich nicht gleich "umziehen" würde 
Heute verbringe ich die erste Nacht in meiner Wohnung, allerdings nur damit ich morgen zur Klausur nicht so früh raus muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Joa ich würde mich aufs Rad setzen wenn ich nicht gleich "umziehen" würde
> Heute verbringe ich die erste Nacht in meiner Wohnung, *allerdings nur damit ich morgen zur Klausur nicht so früh raus muss*.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Ein weiterer Marco und noch ein Umzieher. Hier ist es doch gleich heimisch!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2012)

Am liebsten würde ich schon mal ein Rad mitnehmen, dann fühle ich mich wenigstens nicht so alleine bis mein Mitbewohner einzieht


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Also lass das Lernen und setz dich wieder an oder aufs Rad. Bin auch grade wieder rein und ist einfach nur super draußen.



Tach die Herren,

bin auch gerade rein... erste Feierabendrunde ohne Licht in 2012! Freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt mit kurzen Hosen.

@Crimson

Wo ziehst Du denn hin? Und denk dran, der erste Traum in der neuen Wohnung geht in Erfüllung

Gruß Marcus

Coole neue Bilder.. meine Arbeitskollegin hat sich sofort in Cihan verliebt und nach seiner Nummer gefragt!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> 
> bin auch gerade rein... erste Feierabendrunde ohne Licht in 2012! Freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt mit kurzen Hosen.
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

ich bin im übrigen am Donnerstag vormittags beruflich in HH (genau genommen in Rosengarten). Vielleicht passt Dir das zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde. 

Ich habe es übrigens geschafft mir den richtigen Matchmaker zu besorgen und ihn sogar schon montiert!





Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

hallo und abend.

HAbe dieses jahr schon 2mal ne ausfahrt mit kurzen hosen
17° sei dank am letzten freitag und samstags warens bei uns ca 15°.

Ab morgen gibts dann wieder fotos vom schweizer mit deinen bergen

Schön hier, die runde wird ja immer grösser. Viele nette leute die mal bei mir vorbeischaun können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo und abend.
> 
> HAbe dieses jahr schon 2mal ne ausfahrt mit kurzen hosen
> 17° sei dank am letzten freitag und samstags warens bei uns ca 15°.
> ...



Ha, da können wir Basler nur müde Lächeln, Samstag 22'C und Nachmittags die Grillier-Saison eingeläutet 

Hat's bei euch heute geschneit?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

so,und jetzt wirds mal ernst.

Meine daten für euch um mal vorbeizuschaun...

Monat September denke ich ist ok, da es noch gutes wetter sein kann.

Hier meine drei vorschläge:

Wochenende 1/2 Sept. eventuell eurobike wens interessiert
                  8/9 Sept. wobei am sonntag bei uns die o-tour ist wo alle mitmachen können. Für mich ist die pflicht.
                  15/16 Sept. geht für mich super, da zweischen zwei rennen
                  29/30 Sept. ebenfalls gut für mich


Also, überlegt es euch mal. Hei und wenn jemand lust hat sonst mal bei mir vorbeizuschauen dann schreibt mir einfach eine PN und wir schauen ob ich dann den Guide spielen kann.

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt in der nähe einen camping oder ca 2 min. zu fuss von meinem zu hause weg ein hotel. 
Wenn jemand mit seinem bus bei mir parkieren und schlafen möchte ist das auch kein problem. ICh hab etwa für 3 fz platz.

greets der schweizer mit den bergen...jens


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ha, da können wir Basler nur müde Lächeln, Samstag 22'C und Nachmittags die Grillier-Saison eingeläutet
> 
> Hat's bei euch heute geschneit?



jo man am morgen kurz. Nachher wars den ganzen trocken. habe aber heute aber ne tainingspause eingeläutet. morgen gehts dann weiter mit der vorbereitung.

he daniel, warst du nicht letzten jahr bei der o-tour dabei???


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

klingt schonmal gut. wo wohnst du denn genau, also der ort.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

gleich neben luzern. Von basel ca 1h zum fahren.
das dorf ist hergiswil...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

Boah Jens, das sieht echt -bombe- aus 

Vielleicht noch die Schrift weg...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe es übrigens geschafft mir den richtigen Matchmaker zu besorgen und ihn sogar schon montiert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Jens, jetzt muss ich mal wieder auf hohem Niveau nörgeln.  Schlag mich, ABER das muss jetzt:  

Also teiletechnisch bekommt man(n) bei deinen Parts ja fast immer Stangenfieber  (   ), aber WIR müssen gemeinsam an deinen Farbkonzepten mal arbeiten..  
Gut..,bewiesen ist ja, dass die Mehrheit der Männer an Rot-Grün-Schwäche leidet, aber doch keiner von uns hier.  

Nein, Spaß bei Seite...  Vielleicht hier und da ein Farbkleks zuviel, aber sonst _grrrrrr_   !! 

Sag mal, hast du zufällig mit Hermes versendet? 



daniel77 schrieb:


> Ha, da können wir Basler nur müde Lächeln, Samstag 22'C und Nachmittags die Grillier-Saison eingeläutet
> 
> Hat's bei euch heute geschneit?





Bin um 18Uhr nach Hause gekommen   -  leichter Schneeregen und gemeldeter Bodenfrost.

Gemein!!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

ach ja,ohne bilder gehts dann doch nicht
heute auf 1400hm im "Langis" mit genug schnee.

Mit den hunden laufen gegangen...





Und noch was!!! Der rahmen gibts jetzt auch solo zu haben. Wenn jemand interesse hat PN bitte an mich. Unter 300.- Euro gibts den aber nicht.
Für ernstgemeinte interessenten bin ich natürlich zu haben.





Nichts gegen rot und grün marco...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

Mal ein Bild von mir... viel sieht man nicht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Boah Jens, das sieht echt -bombe- aus
> 
> Vielleicht noch die Schrift weg...




Siehst du, der Nächste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Siehst du, der Nächste...




Die Farben beißen sich einfach...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild von mir... viel sieht man nicht...




Hatte ja bereits mal ein Bild von dir gesehen, aber du bist doch recht groß.. 

Schönes Bike!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hatte ja bereits mal ein Bild von dir gesehen, *aber du bist doch recht groß*..


Jaaa...

1,95m eben 

Und da fängt bestimmt gleich "wieder" die Diskussion über ein 29er als das zu meiner Körpergröße passendere Bike an...



			
				taunusteufel78 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Bike!


Danke!

Demnächst ja schöner...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

ja bei 195cm ist eh immer ne diskussion. aber warum ned???


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja bei 195cm ist eh immer ne diskussion. aber warum ned???


Weil ich am liebsten eins hätte, aber definitiv keins leisten kann.




Vielleicht kann ich das, wenn 27,5" up to date sein wird bzw. "groß" rauskommt...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

sorry, aber du fährst ja benfalls im moment verschiedene bikes oder?

Warum nicht alles auf ein bike ausrichten.

Z.B. den poisen lithium rahmen kaufen für nen apel und ei und die parts rübernehmen?
LRS gibts ja auch schon für nicht gerade viel geld die ned grad ne tonne wiegen.


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

@doc 
also mitte, ende september wäre cool ! müsste man mal sehen was die mehrheit sagt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry, aber du fÃ¤hrst ja benfalls im moment verschiedene bikes oder?


Nicht wirklich...

Schau dir mal die Parts an.
Am MÃ¼sing sind die Teile des Taurine's dran (auÃer StÃ¼tze, Gabel, Vorbau).




			
				onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht alles auf ein bike ausrichten.
> 
> Z.B. den poisen lithium rahmen kaufen fÃ¼r nen apel und ei und die parts rÃ¼bernehmen?
> LRS gibts ja auch schon fÃ¼r nicht gerade viel geld die ned grad ne tonne wiegen.


...kommt vielleicht noch... sowas in der Art...

Das wÃ¤ren trotzdem etwa 1000â¬.


----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2012)

@ Jens: O-Tour hab ich bisher nie geschafft, steht aber dieses Jahr definitiv auf'm Zettel.
Hat aber echt gut geschneit, evtl gehe ich dann am Samstag nochmal auf die Klewenalp powdern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

Mitte Sep. würde ich auch cool finden....

..und wieder ein Gesicht zum Bike  irgendwie witzig und immer wieder überraschend!

@bikeaddicted

alter bist du groß 

@ohneworte Jens

du hast eine PN


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

@unocz

Ja das ist doch super. An mir solls nicht liegen. Schaun mr mal wies die anderen sehen. Bin aber auch nicht abgeneigt wenn nur einer kommen möchte.

@bikeaddicted

der teufal...marco hat ja nen link gepostet wo der rahmen nicht mal mehr 300.- euro kostet. dazu kommt der lrs für 350.- euro. pneus sind auch noch fällig. das ganze tubless. denke mit 700.- wärst du doch dabei?
dazu evntuell noch ne andere stütze.

rest kannst du doch rübernehmen oder?

und einiges bekommst du sicher hier von uns...da würden wir dir sicher unter die arme greifen. 

Schwerer entscheid ist es sicher. Jetzt wo du deinen rahmen wieder klar machst. 

Einige teile verkaufts du noch.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @ Jens: O-Tour hab ich bisher nie geschafft, steht aber dieses Jahr definitiv auf'm Zettel.
> Hat aber echt gut geschneit, evtl gehe ich dann am Samstag nochmal auf die Klewenalp powdern....




klewenalp??? warum nid id frut???

häsch bitz meh möglichkeite???sorry für das schweizerdeutsch

Hei wär cool wenns a dr o-tour klappe würd. 
bi mir ischs dä die 4ti teilnahm. Hei und dieses mou häts dä UCI status.

@hhninja81
cool danke für euere info


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ..und wieder ein Gesicht zum Bike  irgendwie witzig und immer wieder überraschend!
> 
> @bikeaddicted
> 
> alter bist du groß


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

ja also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, bringe noch nen kumpel mit wenn das in ordnung ist (der hat nämlich nen vw bus)


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Die Gabel? Waren auch 300. Dann sinds doch die 1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Gabel? Waren auch 300. Dann sinds doch die 1000



stimmt...tower gibts unter 300.-
kommt aber mit 1000.- hin. natürlich ned wenig aber wenn man die teile verkauft die man nicht mehr braucht...wieder 700.-


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, bringe noch nen kumpel mit wenn das in ordnung ist (der hat nämlich nen vw bus)



das wär echt cool. da würd ich mich natürlich freuen wenns klappen würde.

habe ja auch noch nen bus mit einbau wo man schlafen kann. für zwei hab ich dann denke ich noch platz bei mir in der wohnung...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Gabel? Waren auch 300. Dann sinds doch die 1000







onkel_doc schrieb:


> stimmt...tower gibts unter 300.-
> kommt aber mit 1000.- hin. natürlich ned wenig aber wenn man die teile verkauft die man nicht mehr braucht...wieder 700.-


Ich will aber auch nie wieder eine normale Teleskopgabel 


Wird also sch... teuer.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

WÃ¤re mir leider zu teuer bis in die Schweiz. Da wÃ¤ren dann ca. 250 - 300 â¬ alleine fÃ¼r Sprit fÃ¤llig. Meine Freundin wÃ¼rde mich umbringen und mitfahren wÃ¼rde sie sicher nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> WÃ¤re mir leider zu teuer bis in die Schweiz. Da  wÃ¤ren dann ca. 250 - 300 â¬ alleine fÃ¼r Sprit fÃ¤llig. Meine Freundin  wÃ¼rde mich umbringen und mitfahren wÃ¼rde sie sicher nicht.


An dem treffen kann ich ebenfalls nicht teilnehmen...

Obwohl, wenn man 'ne Fahrtgemeinschaft bilden wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re das fÃ¼r uns alle doch evtl. easy bezahlbar.

Und in die Schweiz wÃ¼rde ich schon gerne mal fahren.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Ich stell das auto und du das Benzin. Nee Quatsch. Berlin und Potsdam wären ja locker machbar. Nehmen wir noch Lupus mit und pennen beim Doc


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich stell das auto und du das Benzin. Nee Quatsch.


 



			
				InoX schrieb:
			
		

> *Berlin und Potsdam wären ja locker machbar. Nehmen wir noch Lupus mit und pennen beim Doc*


Genau so!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

das verstehe ich natürlich. Vom norden her ists ned grad billig. Spritt und so einiges anderes. Für die verpflegung am abend sorge ich natürlich.

Fahrgemeinschaft wäre sicher auch noch was. 

Wir werden sehen wer kann und wer nicht...obwohl ich ja sehr enttäuscht wäre wenn die nordfraktion ausbleiben würde


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted
> 
> der teufal...marco hat ja nen link gepostet wo der rahmen nicht mal mehr 300.- euro kostet. dazu kommt der lrs für 350.- euro. pneus sind auch noch fällig. das ganze tubless. denke mit 700.- wärst du doch dabei?
> dazu evntuell noch ne andere stütze.
> ...


Welcher LRS kostet denn 350?

Aber wenn 29, dann schön leichter, steifer Carbonrahmen (die Marke habe ich natürlich schon im Kopf ), schön leichter und stabiler LRS.

Das bleibt alles Zukunftsmusik.

Ich will auch ehrlich gesagt noch nicht umsteigen... klar, wenn ich die Kohlen hätte, würde ich bestimmt schon ein 29er haben.

Wo du gerade den Rahmen erwähnst... neuester Stand von gestern:





Nur noch 1232g (Ehemals 1422-1442g).
24g für Folien und Chainsuckblech kommen noch dazu.
Dann natürlich noch der Klarlack und nicht zu vergessen die Aluhülse.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Da wäre ich dann dabei. Wie gesagt, Auto hab ich. Da passen aber keine drei Räder rein, weil Stufenheck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

na klar doch. matten hab ich ja auch noch. da sind 2 matten und ein bequemes sofa. hei jungs euch drei nehm ich gleich auf bei mir


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

jungens, für zwei hab ich sicher nen bike. Ich bin 186cm gross. also müsst ihr nur noch eines mitnehmen...

ach ja und testbikes von meinem kollegen hab ich auch noch.
29er und 26er


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wäre mir leider zu teuer bis in die Schweiz. Da wären dann ca. 250 - 300  alleine für Sprit fällig. Meine Freundin würde mich umbringen und mitfahren würde sie sicher nicht.



Ich besorge einen VW Bus, sammle Cihan ein und dann geht es über Berlin in die richtigen Berge....

2500 km macht ca. 300-350 Benzin durch 4 oder 5 Leute. Dazu kommt ´ne Kiste Bier und wir haben schon viel Spaß auf der Fahrt...

und dein Schatz darf von mir aus auch mit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Die Lust ist da, zeitlich würde ich es auch regeln, finanziell ...ok.... müsste gucken,...aber wenn ich was will, dann... 
Klar, Fahrgemeinschaft wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

389.- lrs wennman bischen googlet gibts sicher was gescheites für 350.-

der LRS ist sicher ned schlecht...auch das gewicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungens, für zwei hab ich sicher nen bike. Ich bin 186cm gross. also müsst ihr nur noch eines mitnehmen...
> 
> ach ja und testbikes von meinem kollegen hab ich auch noch.
> 29er und 26er



Wie schauts mit Leihwagen aus?


----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2012)

Fuer mich passt eigentlich jedes Date außer 1/2.9. ist ja keine Weltreise 
Auf bzw. ueber die Frutt geht's besser mit'm Bike, außerdem Haustuer bis Gondel Beckenried ist ne knappe Stunde, hoch nach Melchsee ist's da schon länger.

btw: easyjet fliegt auch von Berlin in die Schweiz


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich besorge einen VW Bus, sammle Cihan ein und dann geht es über Berlin in die richtigen Berge....


 
Ich bin hier leise anwesend, hätte ich auch so gedacht,  Kiel, Hamburg, Berlin, Berge und siehe da das Problem mit der Fahrgemeinschaft wäre gelöst. Ach ja der TT muß natürlich auch mit.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na klar doch. matten hab ich ja auch noch. da sind 2 matten und ein bequemes sofa. hei jungs euch drei nehm ich gleich auf bei mir


 




onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungens, für zwei hab ich sicher nen bike. Ich  bin 186cm gross. also müsst ihr nur noch eines mitnehmen...
> 
> ach ja und testbikes von meinem kollegen hab ich auch noch.
> 29er und 26er


Auf den Bildern siehst du mir deutlich größer aus 

29er zum testen, ja?

Ich denke, jeder will auf seinem eigenen Bike fahren.




onkel_doc schrieb:


> 389.- lrs wennman bischen googlet gibts sicher was gescheites für 350.-
> 
> der LRS ist sicher ned schlecht...auch das gewicht.


Aber watt denn konkret?

Für das Geld bekommt man doch keinen LRS bestehend aus Crest bzw. Arch EX, DT 240, CX Ray???



daniel77 schrieb:


> btw: easyjet fliegt auch von Berlin in die Schweiz


Fahrrad im Flugzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich besorge einen VW Bus, sammle Cihan ein und dann geht es über Berlin in die richtigen Berge....
> 
> 2500 km macht ca. 300-350 Benzin durch 4 oder 5 Leute. Dazu kommt ´ne Kiste Bier und wir haben schon viel Spaß auf der Fahrt...
> 
> und dein Schatz darf von mir aus auch mit



MIST, du warst bildtechnisch schneller. Verdammt...  


Guter Plan, Marcus, ..du wolltest sowieso nach Wehrheim, dann machen 18km zu mir den Bock auch nicht fett. 
Ich fahre den Panzer, kenne mich mit VW aus kotz und  trinke kein Bier.  
Wo muß ich unterschreiben?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich besorge einen VW Bus, sammle Cihan ein und dann geht es Ã¼ber Berlin in die richtigen Berge....
> 
> 2500 km macht ca. 300-350â¬ Benzin durch 4 oder 5 Leute. Dazu kommt Â´ne Kiste Bier und wir haben schon viel SpaÃ auf der Fahrt...
> 
> und dein Schatz darf von mir aus auch mit


Gegen den Bus kommt nix mehr an.

Das gefÃ¤llt mir am besten!




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und  trinke kein Bier.


Ich auch eher nicht... wenn, dann mix (Ja, ja, dieses sÃ¼Ãe Zeug, was fast kein Bier mehr ist).

Lieber anderes


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

Dann muss "NUR" noch das Wetter mitspielen...


Mal nachschauen, ob ich Zeit habe...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

ich denke mal ne crest felge macht schon vieles gut. die novatec ist auch nicht so schlecht. speichen müsste man halt schauen. ICh fahr mit 80kg auch nen tune/sapim/crest LRS. Speichen ned so labrig einspeichen und gut ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Hm, bin im Sep. noch irgendwann im Pfälzer Wald, da könnte ich doch den Matthias gerade einsammeln...


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich denke mal ne crest felge macht schon vieles gut. die novatec ist auch nicht so schlecht. speichen müsste man halt schauen. ICh fahr mit 80kg auch nen tune/sapim/crest LRS. Speichen ned so labrig einspeichen und gut ist.


Trotzdem nie im Leben für 400.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> MIST, du warst bildtechnisch schneller. Verdammt...
> 
> 
> Guter Plan, Marcus, ..du wolltest sowieso nach Wehrheim, dann machen 18km zu mir den Bock auch nicht fett.
> ...



mit Bilder bin ich schneller als mit dem Bike 

Du trinkst kein Bier... kein Thema! Dann haben wir ab Wehrheim einen Fahrer


----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2012)

k.A wie die Rates bei easyjet sind, Fliege manchmal zu meiner Schwester nach Berlin, kostet dann immer so zwischen 100-150chf (ohne Bike)
ICE geht auch manchmal guenstig ueber ltur.de bis Basel Bd.Bahnhof, Mitfahrgelegenheit fuer 1+Bike ist dann machbar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> mit bilder bin ich schneller als mit dem bike
> 
> du trinkst kein bier... Kein thema! Dann haben wir ab wehrheim einen fahrer:d





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> lieber anderes


 


Wegen Termin: 29./30.09. würde mir am besten passen!

Jens, könnte ich auch länger bleiben?


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du trinkst kein Bier... kein Thema! Dann haben wir ab Wehrheim einen Fahrer


 
Aber dafür Kaffee, soll ja keine Kaffeefahrt werden.  Ich trinke auch nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> k.A wie die Rates bei easyjet sind, Fliege manchmal zu meiner Schwester nach Berlin, kostet dann immer so zwischen 100-150chf (ohne Bike)
> ICE geht auch manchmal guenstig ueber ltur.de bis Basel Bd.Bahnhof, Mitfahrgelegenheit fuer 1+Bike ist dann machbar.


Hmmm... ICE mit Bike?

Eher nicht...


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Bin dabei. Freundin hat da nüscht zu suchen mir waremitte September lieber da ich am 3.Oktober ein Rennen fahren will.  14. Ist allerdings schlecht da die Liebste da auch noch Geburtstag hat.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

nicht extremst leichtbau aber haltbar...

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ld-ZTR-Stans-Crest-29er-Hoops-LRS::30669.html

knapp über 400.-


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nicht extremst leichtbau aber haltbar...
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ld-ZTR-Stans-Crest-29er-Hoops-LRS::30669.html
> 
> knapp über 400.-


Gar nicht mal übel! 


Aber 29er vielleicht erst 2014/15...


Nach *dem* Aufriss mit dem Cannondale...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

werde mal schauen wenns den meisten geht. Bis jetzt siehts mitte sept. am besten aus. 

Man kann auch länger bleiben. Bin einfach unter der woche in bern am arbeiten. Vielleicht kann ich dann aber auch noch 2 tage frei nehmen und weiter den guide machen für euch.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

hier musst du reinschaun...

die ertsen drei sind suleicht und unter 400.-

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/teile-parts/laufraeder/lsatz-29/index.html

wie die haltbarkeit ist..keine ahnung. Man kriegt schon was um die 300.--400.-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> werde mal schauen wenns den meisten geht. Bis jetzt siehts mitte sept. am besten aus.
> 
> Man kann auch länger bleiben. Bin einfach unter der woche in bern am arbeiten. Vielleicht kann ich dann aber auch noch 2 tage frei nehmen und weiter den guide machen für euch.


Das wäre bommmbe!

Wollen wir das evtl. festhalten, Jens?

So, oder so, würde ich dann ab 29.09.12 da sein.

...falls die Wetterprognosen nicht ganz mies sein sollten.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Fuer mich passt eigentlich jedes Date außer 1/2.9. ist ja keine Weltreise
> Auf bzw. ueber die Frutt geht's besser mit'm Bike, außerdem Haustuer bis Gondel Beckenried ist ne knappe Stunde, hoch nach Melchsee ist's da schon länger.
> 
> btw: easyjet fliegt auch von Berlin in die Schweiz



für dich wär das jo nur en chatzesprung...sind ali willkomme


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

Lass uns doch mal morgen per PN quatschen, Jens 


Ich bin raus!


Gut' Nacht


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das wäre bommmbe!
> 
> Wollen wir das evtl. festhalten, Jens?
> 
> ...



He, hab grad gesehen, dass ich nach diesem wochenende noch ne woche ferien habe. ISt gebongt für mich. Halten wir das fest. ICh halte mir das weekend da frei und dann hab ich eh ferien...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal morgen per PN quatschen, Jens
> 
> 
> Ich bin raus!
> ...



machen wir doch...guet N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> mit Bilder bin ich schneller als mit dem Bike
> 
> Du trinkst kein Bier... kein Thema! Dann haben wir ab Wehrheim einen Fahrer




So meinte ich das!! 
Hab halt keinen Führerschein! 
















Quatsch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber dafür Kaffee, soll ja keine Kaffeefahrt werden.  Ich trinke auch nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nicht extremst leichtbau aber haltbar...
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ld-ZTR-Stans-Crest-29er-Hoops-LRS::30669.html
> 
> knapp über 400.-




*räusper,räusper*

Falsches Thema, Doc! 

*P L A N U N G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


  Fand ich selbst auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

also jungs marco hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ich planen muss.

Dsa datum mitte sept. ist ok für mich und wenn jemand 29/30 sept kommen möchte gehts mir auch.

Also. Jetzt müsst ihr euch organisieren. VW bus, fahrgemeinschaft, einzeln...

sagt mir bescheid wie und wieviel wann kommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> machen wir doch...guet N8


Bin doch noch nicht weg.

Habe vorsichtshalber nach 'ner Verbindung gesucht, damit das zu 100% klappt.
Touren sind schon Ã¶fters gescheitert 

2x51,75â¬, 7:15 Fahrtzeit und 0x umsteigen geht klar!

http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...3&rt=1&rememberSortType=minDeparture&OK#focushttp://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...&tariffClass=2&start=1&qf.bahn.button.suchen=

Dieser Zeitraum, da man nur bis 92 Tage im Voraus buchen kann.

Jens, ich bin ab 29.09. da, wenn dir das Recht ist 

Bis morgen per PN 


Noch mal GN8 @all!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

natürlich bin auch bereit euch von vom bahnhof abzuholen. Bis basel sind es 1h zu mir. Würde ich auch noch machen. Sonst natürlich luzern...10min für mich.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin doch noch nicht weg.
> 
> Habe vorsichtshalber nach 'ner Verbindung gesucht, damit das zu 100% klappt.
> Touren sind schon öfters gescheitert
> ...




für mich ok. geht klar. ist eingetragen. Morgen weitere planung. n8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin doch noch nicht weg.
> 
> Habe vorsichtshalber nach 'ner Verbindung gesucht, damit das zu 100% klappt.
> Touren sind schon öfters gescheitert
> ...



Erst wolltest du nicht, jetzt bist du der Erste! Geil!   

Ich würd mich freuen euch zu treffen!! Wird bestimmt spaßig!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich Jens (ohneworte) heute? 

Bin auch gleich raus....   

Gute Nacht, MädelZ !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

für mich wäre wiegesagt das letzt wochenende auch ok


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mitte Sep. würde ich auch cool finden....
> 
> ..und wieder ein Gesicht zum Bike  irgendwie witzig und immer wieder überraschend!
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus Du Ninja,

Du jetzt auch!


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Jens (ohneworte) heute?
> 
> Bin auch gleich raus....
> 
> Gute Nacht, MädelZ !


 
Vor allen dingen, wo ist eigendlich Selly? GN8


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so,und jetzt wirds mal ernst.
> 
> Meine daten für euch um mal vorbeizuschaun...
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

am idealsten wäre für mich der 29./30. September, machbar auch vom 08./09. September. 

Auf der Eurobike muß ich definitv arbeiten und am 15. und 16. September ist auch noch eine Messe auf der ich nicht fehlen darf.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2012)

also jungs

jetzt siehts gerade wieder so aus als ob der 29/30 das beste wochenende ist. Aber wie gesagt, mitte sept geht auch für mich.

werde mir diese zwei wochenende freihalten. Sicher ist ja jetzt mal der 29/30 sept.

das andere ergibt sich. WEnn es also dev zusagen gibt wie die von @bikeaddicted und ev auch von @unocz werde ich mit der planung beginnen.

danke euch für das interesse und weiter gehts dann morgen. Bin auch raus für heut...greets gute nacht


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wäre mir leider zu teuer bis in die Schweiz. Da wären dann ca. 250 - 300  alleine für Sprit fällig. Meine Freundin würde mich umbringen und mitfahren würde sie sicher nicht.



Hi Ihr Brandenburger/Berliner,

ich habe ja schon einmal einen VW Multivan wo wir uns um die Spritkosten nicht so viel Sorgen machen müssen. Da passen schon mal ein paar Personen plus Bikes und Gepäck rein.

Wir müssten uns nur Gedanken machen wo wir uns auf dem Weg in die Schweiz treffen wollen (Hannover, Kassel?).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Lust ist da, zeitlich würde ich es auch regeln, finanziell ...ok.... müsste gucken,...aber wenn ich was will, dann...
> Klar, Fahrgemeinschaft wäre sinnvoll.



Wo ich jetzt gelesen habe das der Marcus den Weg über Berlin machen würde könnte ich Dich im Taunus aufgabeln und evtl. noch dem Mathias in der Pfalz.

Und ich würde mich auch zur Not im Hotelzimmer unterbringen lassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Jens (ohneworte), bin ich dir mit einem posting ungewollt auf die Füße getreten?  Keine Absicht!


*EDIT:* Hast gerade geschrieben..


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

also ich hab schon fahrer und vw bus organisiert.
@ jens 1 :

zitat: 
arbeite im radladen. derzeit ist produktion der größe m letzte märzwoche  (sofern keine lieferengpässe bei teilen oder so bestehen). größe l die  woche davor und größe s die woche danach 		
--------------------------------------------------------
kann doch gar nicht sein oder ????


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Jens (ohneworte) heute?
> 
> Bin auch gleich raus....
> 
> Gute Nacht, MädelZ !



Wir waren bis zu dem Zeitpunkt bei den Restarbeiten mit der Schrankmontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens (ohneworte), bin ich dir mit einem posting ungewollt auf die Füße getreten?  Keine Absicht!
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Hast gerade geschrieben..



Hi Marco,

ich hätte jetzt auch nicht gewuss wo und wann. Außerdem bin ich nicht wirklich empfindlich, hab ja selber ein großes Mundwerk und da muss ich auch mal einstecken können.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> für dich wär das jo nur en chatzesprung...sind ali willkomme





Falls jemand mit Bahn oder Flugi kommt, ab Basel passt noch einer + Bike in meinen roten Blitz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich hätte jetzt auch nicht gewuss wo und wann. Außerdem bin ich nicht wirklich empfindlich, hab ja selber ein großes Mundwerk und da muss ich auch mal einstecken können.
> 
> ...



Dachte wegen meinem Feedback zu deinem Posting mit der Matchmaker-Schelle.  Wegen der vielen Farbe...

Aber dann ist gut! 

Nur kurz, Jens,..mit welchem Unternehmen kommt das Schgaltwerk denn?
Habe am Freitag den Hermesfahrer angesaut, weil meine neue Wanduhr 8 Werktage im Auto spazieren fuhr. Hermes ist schxxx! Sorry, ist so!
Glaube der Bote bringt MIR nichts mehr..


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also ich hab schon fahrer und vw bus organisiert.
> @ jens 1 :
> 
> zitat:
> ...



Moin Mathias,

ich werde Mittwoch noch mal nachhaken. Ich habe morgen noch Urlaub und möchte da nicht aktiv werden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Mathias,
> 
> ich werde Mittwoch noch mal nachhaken. Ich habe morgen noch Urlaub und möchte da nicht aktiv werden.
> 
> ...



jaja kein stress  
ich verliere nur langsam die geduld


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dachte wegen meinem Feedback zu deinem Posting mit der Matchmaker-Schelle.  Wegen der vielen Farbe...
> 
> Aber dann ist gut!
> 
> ...



Pah, wenn ich deswegen eingeschnappt sein sollte müßte ich echt einen an der Waffel haben. Wobei ich mir beim letzeren nicht so wirklich sicher bin!

Dann musst Du wohl auf das Schaltwerk verzichten, habe ich tatsächlich mit Hermes verschickt. Hätte ich bei Kenntnis Deiner Schwierigkeiten mit denen alternativ mit DHL verschicken können.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Pah, wenn ich deswegen eingeschnappt sein sollte müßte ich echt einen an der Waffel haben. Wobei ich mir beim letzeren nicht so wirklich sicher bin!
> 
> Dann musst Du wohl auf das Schaltwerk verzichten, habe ich tatsächlich mit Hermes verschickt. Hätte ich bei Kenntnis Deiner Schwierigkeiten mit denen alternativ mit DHL verschicken können.
> 
> ...




O h    m e i n     G o t t ...  

*Da kannst du ja nix für! Kein Thema, Jens! 
Dürfte bis zum Schweiz-Treffen fast angekommen sein!?*


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> O h    m e i n     G o t t ...
> 
> *Da kannst du ja nix für! Kein Thema, Jens!
> Dürfte bis zum Schweiz-Treffen fast angekommen sein!?*



Hab Geduld mein kleines Teufelchen! Irgendwann wird es auch bei Dir ankommen. Mit DHL wäre es als Päckchen sogar günstiger gewesen. Hab mir gedacht bei Hermes ist es dann aber versichert.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

Noch einmal zum Trip in die Schweiz...

Wie lange würdet ihr den bleiben wollen? Fr.-Mo oder Fr.-Mi. 03.10. Feiertag?

TV-Tipp:

ZDF: SPY GAME mit Cihan 

hat gerade angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Kann Cihan dann seine Frau mitbringen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab Geduld mein kleines Teufelchen! Irgendwann wird es auch bei Dir ankommen. Mit DHL wäre es als Päckchen sogar günstiger gewesen. Hab mir gedacht bei Hermes ist es dann aber versichert.


   Danke dir


----------



## unocz (5. März 2012)

so gn8
 ich werde mir spygame reinziehn


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

3.10. Rennen in Chemnitz. Pflichtveranstaltung für mich.

Da muss ich meinen 220ten Platz ausbügeln. 
Hatte nach 30 km heftige Krämpfe. war trotzdem peinlich...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann Cihan dann seine Frau mitbringen?



Den Donnerbesen will doch keiner dabei haben 

Chemnitz? liegt auf´m Weg


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Noch einmal zum Trip in die Schweiz...
> 
> Wie lange würdet ihr den bleiben wollen? Fr.-Mo oder Fr.-Mi. 03.10. Feiertag?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob ich dann den Montag  und Dienstag frei bekomme, eigentlich ist dann Urlaubssperre. Mal sehen ob ich den Chef belabern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

.....Angie 

Dann lass´ich das Rad zu Hause..


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> 3.10. Rennen in Chemnitz. Pflichtveranstaltung für mich.
> 
> Da muss ich meinen 220ten Platz ausbügeln.
> Hatte nach 30 km heftige Krämpfe. war trotzdem peinlich...



Also Montag oder Dienstag Rückreise, wird dann wohl machbar sein. Montag hätte dann den Vorteil das ich dem Chef nur einen Tag abschwatzen müßte.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> .....Angie
> 
> Dann lass´ich das Rad zu Hause..



Argh... nett aussehn tut sie schon, ist aber bestimmt ein Drachen.


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ZDF: SPY GAME mit Cihan


 




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Den Donnerbesen will doch keiner dabei haben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Argh... nett aussehn tut sie schon, ist aber bestimmt ein Drachen.



Ne, dominant! 

Wenn du´s bequem haben magst, musst du Taxi fahren!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, dominant!
> 
> Wenn du´s bequem haben magst, musst du Taxi fahren!



Dann aber richtig bequem in der Großraumtaxe!


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also Montag oder Dienstag Rückreise, wird dann wohl machbar sein. Montag hätte dann den Vorteil das ich dem Chef nur einen Tag abschwatzen müßte.



Werde ich nicht machen. Fahre dann das We schon hin und mach noch Familienbesuche und fahre die Strecke nochmal ab.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


>



SpyGame ist ein Film mit einem Typen, der genauso aussieht wie du und seine Frau, die Angie, ist zwar lecker anzusehen, aber wohl ein Drachen/Donnerbesen...


----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> TV-Tipp:
> 
> ZDF: SPY GAME mit Cihan
> 
> hat gerade angefangen


 
Ach jezt kapiert,  mein Frontallappen hatte gerade einen Aussetzer. Ich denke mal das ist ein Film mit Brad Pitt oder?

Edit: Marcus habe deinen Beitrag vor mir jezt erst gelesen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Muss mal kurz _*spamen*_.. Sorry!

Ich räume wegen dem Umzugs-LKW meinen Bikeschrank.
2 neue Craft-Shirts zum kleinen Preis bin ich hier ja bereits losgeworden, hätte aber noch ein 
*Langarm Pearl Izumi Trikot* in kräftigem *Zitronengelb* günstig abzugeben. 
Sitzt gut, schön flauschig, mir aber leider einen Tick zu klein. *Wirklich* nur 2x getragen!! 
(Ich bin 1,80 und habe ~73kg)
Jemand Interesse, sonst setze ich es morgen in den Bikemarkt.
Bilder gerne per PN.

Will nicht den Fred hier nicht zumüllen  -  nicht falsch verstehen.
Wenn´s jemand hier stört, lösche ich das posting !? 



Gute Nacht und einen schönen Dienstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Werde ich nicht machen. Fahre dann das We schon hin und mach noch Familienbesuche und fahre die Strecke nochmal ab.



Du bist zugewanderter Brandenburger aus Sachsen?


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Da hab ich nur drei Regeln aufgestellt...











Spaß!

Meine Mutter kommt von dort. Ich bin bei Berlin geboren und in Berlin aufgewachsen.
Da meine Omas dort noch wohnen ist das gut, weil ich mal in bergiges Gelände komme


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss mal kurz _*spamen*_.. Sorry!
> 
> Ich räume wegen dem Umzugs-LKW meinen Bikeschrank.
> 2 neue Craft-Shirts zum kleinen Preis bin ich hier ja bereits losgeworden, hätte aber noch ein
> ...



Von der Körperlänge sicher bei mir machbar bei 1,83. Lediglich mein derzeitiges Gewicht läßt nur einen Schluß zu: Presswurst will ich nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ach jezt kapiert,  mein Frontallappen hatte gerade einen Aussetzer. Ich denke mal das ist ein Film mit Brad Pitt oder?
> 
> Edit: Marcus habe deinen Beitrag vor mir jezt erst gelesen.



Oweia, ohne Dich wäre ich da jetzt gar nicht drauf gekommen! Was ein geistiger Aussetzer!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Da hab ich nur drei Regeln aufgestellt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh, Glück gehabt. Ich hatte schon Angst jemanden in der Schweiz sächseln zu hören.


----------



## reddevil72 (5. März 2012)

@doc: Poste noch die Website der Glasi, dann hast Du alle Frauen auch noch überzeugt;-)


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oweia, ohne Dich wäre ich da jetzt gar nicht drauf gekommen! Was ein geistiger Aussetzer!


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Reddevil wer bist du denn?


----------



## reddevil72 (5. März 2012)

Bin auch aus der weiteren Gegend... Das geht hier ja ab wie irre.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Bin auch aus der weiteren Gegend... Das geht hier ja ab wie irre.




Wir üben noch!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

Dafür klappt das körperlich wieder ganz gut, war heute mal wieder knapp 2 Stunden Biken. Diesmal nicht ganz Forumskonform:











Am besten an dem Bike gefällt mir das spezielle Steuerkopflogo. Das finde ich richtig geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2012)

Doch, passt hierher!  


So, jetzt endgültig *GN8* !!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Doch, passt hierher!
> 
> 
> So, jetzt endgültig *GN8* !!



N8 John Boy!


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Schöner Crosser. Mein Rennrad soll auch mal endlich weiter wachsen. Die RaceFace Kurbel ist hoffentlich unterwegs


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

@Jens 

Dein Fuhrpark ist echt der Hammer... jeden Tag ein anderes Bike.

Fair ist das nicht

Wenn wir weiter so fleißig sind, haben wir morgen die 100 Seiten voll. Nicht schlecht für knapp einen Monat... 

Von mir auch eine gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (5. März 2012)

Der Crosser gefällt mir auch. Der hier ist aber auch gxxl. Eine schwarze Gabel würde auch gut kommen. 



ohneworte schrieb:


>


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Hab auch schon meinen 1000sten Post verpasst. Aber nur knapp um 135


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Schöner Crosser. Mein Rennrad soll auch mal endlich weiter wachsen. Die RaceFace Kurbel ist hoffentlich unterwegs



Du Glücklicher willst Dein Bike ja noch fertig bekommen und ich habe da auch gleich zwei am Start obwohl ich für das Eine schon zu wenig damit fahre.

Das Univega hatte ich hier ja schon gepostet, jedoch das noch nicht:





Habe ich auf der Eurobike 2010 von den Engländern zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis bekommen, so dass ich da nicht vorbeigehen konnte. Die wollten das nicht wieder zurück mit auf die Insel schleppen. 

Ist im Original mit Shimano Ultegra ausgestattet gewesen und da ich ja bei den Rennradgruppen Sram bevorzuge wurde es dann auf die Force umgebaut. Die Laufräder auch von Shimano in silber auf die Mavic.

Bei dem Foto fällt mir aber auf das ich mir noch einen Vorbau ohne Rotanteil in der Beschriftung besorgen sollte.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab auch schon meinen 1000sten Post verpasst. Aber nur knapp um 135



Ich habe meinen um 123 verpasst...


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Bei mir fehlen nur noch ein Hinterrad, die Kassette und die Stis. Also fast geschafft


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

Und ich kann Euch spontan nicht einmal erzählen wieviele ich jetzt habe. Ist auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2012)

Aber haben ist ja bekanntlich besser als wollen


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Der Crosser gefällt mir auch. Der hier ist aber auch gxxl. Eine schwarze Gabel würde auch gut kommen.



Nix da, für eine Schwarze Gabel muss ich nur wieder betteln gehen. Da habe ich wirklich keinen Bock drauf.

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt auch weg, will ja morgen früh Biken! Gute N8


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Guten Mooorgen


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Guten Mooorgen



Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> *für mich* wäre wiegesagt das *letzt wochenende* auch ok


Super!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> *am idealsten wäre für mich der 29./30. September*, machbar auch vom 08./09. September.
> 
> ...


Nochmal super!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> also jungs
> 
> jetzt siehts gerade wieder so aus als ob der *29/30 das beste wochenende* ist. Aber wie gesagt, mitte sept geht auch für mich.
> 
> ...


Wunderbar! 

Ah, Luzern.
Da ist die Verbindung sogar noch etwas günstiger.


Bis später...


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> 
> Nochmal super!
> ...



Die Sonne scheint bei 1 Grad Plus. Ich fahre jetzt erst einmal eine Runde mit dem Bike!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

, Jens!

Hier sind es Minusgrade.
Auch Sonnenschein 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## unocz (6. März 2012)

moin zusammen !


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. März 2012)

Moin,

bin heute auch wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (das 7.Mal schon für dieses Jahr). Hatten 2°. War ok. heut mittag sollen es um die 5° werden.

Hol mir erstmal noch ein Kaffee.

VG
Marco


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bi jetzt zurück und wir haben inzwischen 6 Grad Plus, strahlenden Sonnenschein und kein Woelkchen am Himmel. Herrlich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2012)

Hi! Wir haben 20°....









...in der Werkstatt. Nix mit biken...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2012)

So ich habe die erste Nacht in meiner neuen Wohnung überlebt und total Langeweile geschoben. Kein Internet, kein Fernsehen nur Lernkrams und ein paar Filme aufm Lappi.

Kaum ist man mal einen Abend nicht da, schon werden 10 Seiten gepostet 

Ich wäre übrigens auch äußerst gerne mit dabei. 29/30. ist gar kein Problem. Da sind dann alle Klausuren geschrieben und das Semester ist um. Wenn es für mich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit um Dortmund/Soest/Möhnesee gäbe wäre ich dabei.
Sonst würde ich wohl Zug fahren und das Rad irgendwie mitnehmen 


Ich geh jetzt erstmal ne Runde Crossen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ich habe die erste Nacht in meiner neuen Wohnung überlebt und total Langeweile geschoben. Kein Internet, kein Fernsehen nur Lernkrams und ein paar Filme aufm Lappi.


Wenigstens bist du mal zum Lernen gekommen.



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum ist man mal einen Abend nicht da, schon werden 10 Seiten gepostet


Tja...



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre übrigens auch äußerst gerne mit dabei. 29/30. ist gar kein Problem.


Niiice!



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh jetzt erstmal ne Runde Crossen


Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. März 2012)

Hey Jungs, 

ich hab gerade bei HS auf der Seite nach sachen geschaut, die ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche, und da fielen mir die Drehgriffe von FunWorks ins Auge. die 3x9 Variante ist dort mit 95g angegeben !!!!

Die wiegen dann ja die Hälfte als die X.0 Twister, kann dass denn sein ?

Mal abgesehen davon das die FunWorks dinger potthässlich sind, das Gewicht ist ja wohl Weltklasse

VG
Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Das sind ja die SEC-Dinger, die es schon länger gibt...


Das Gewicht kommt auch hin:








Gleich geht's wieder los mit der Arbeit am Rahmen...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. März 2012)

Wahnsinn. Echt geil. Aber die Optik ist seehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

was machste denn am Rahmen ? Aufbau oder noch Lack abkratzen ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Echt geil. Aber die Optik ist seehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> was machste denn am Rahmen ? Aufbau oder noch Lack abkratzen ?


SRY...


Immernoch entlacken...


->>> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512023&page=52


Da geht's los...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Echt geil. Aber die Optik ist seehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> was machste denn am Rahmen ? Aufbau oder noch Lack abkratzen ?



Ich glaube Nino hier im Forum ist der einzige der die gut findet. Bei allen anderen funktionieren die Shifter nicht wirklich. Sind wohl sehr hakelig und auch schlecht gedichtet.

Bin übrigens zurück vom Crossen  War echt super, das Ding geht ab wie ne Rakete. Es ist sogar so schnell, dass ich hinter dem Trecker auf dem Waldweg fast eingeschlafen bin  

Würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn die Aktion am 29./30. klappt 
Ich werd jetzt auch noch ein wenig am Lack kratzen und dann lernen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube Nino hier im Forum ist der einzige der die gut findet. Bei allen anderen funktionieren die Shifter nicht wirklich. Sind wohl sehr hakelig und auch schlecht gedichtet.


Ja, genau.
Nino lobt sie.
Kann gut sein, dass sie beim ihm gut funzen.



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Bin übrigens zurück vom Crossen  War echt super, das Ding geht ab wie ne Rakete. Es ist sogar so schnell, dass ich hinter dem Trecker auf dem Waldweg fast eingeschlafen bin






			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn die Aktion am 29./30. klappt
> Ich werd jetzt auch noch ein wenig am Lack kratzen und dann lernen...


Ich bin gerade mit dem Tretlager fertig geworden.

Jetzt erwartet mich noch der richtig eklige Bereich, wo Sitzstreben und das Sitzrohr zusammen laufen 

Dann fehlen noch die Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben, das linke Ausfallende, die Bremsaufnahme und die Leitungsführungen.

Zum Schluss dann noch schleifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jetzt erwartet mich noch der richtig eklige Bereich, wo Sitzstreben und das Sitzrohr zusammen laufen
> 
> Dann fehlen noch die Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben, das linke Ausfallende, die Bremsaufnahme und die Leitungsführungen.
> 
> Zum Schluss dann noch schleifen...



Oha, ich glaube das dauert noch. 
Ich werde wohl Tretlager, Ausfaller und Steuerrohr schwarz lackieren. Da ist teilweise eine Art Spachtel für den glatten Übergang. Sieht wahrscheinlich dann nicht so pralle aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oha, ich glaube das dauert noch.
> Ich werde wohl Tretlager, Ausfaller und Steuerrohr schwarz lackieren. Da ist teilweise eine Art Spachtel für den glatten Übergang. Sieht wahrscheinlich dann nicht so pralle aus.


Ich fürchte auch... wenn aber dieser "eklige" Bereich fertig ist, dann sollte das ruck-zuck gehen.
Wenige Stunden...

Diesen schwarzen Spachtel gibt es bei mir auch... sieht aber nicht sooo schlimm aus... an einer Stelle ist der herausgebrochen... dort, wo das 3k ist, war ein kleiner Bereich irgendein "Rotz-Carbon" und dort war eine Vertiefung mit eben diesem Spachtel oder auch Lack ausgeglichen.

Weis jetzt nicht, ob ich das "einfach so" zum Lackierer geben kann... aber warum nicht?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

@Crimson_: Hier siehst du ja mal ganz anders aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/786388


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2012)

Machen sicherlich die kurzen Haare und die "falschen" Bikeklamotten


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2012)

So, auch ich bin zurück vom Radfahren. Heute war der Wind echt eklig kalt und ich bin ziemlich umhergekrochen. Dafür schien die Sonne die ganze Zeit und es war trocken. Bei diesen super Bedingungen musste ich doch glatt 'ne Bodenprobe nehmen, kurz nachdem ich ein kleines Tourfoto geschossen habe...






Weicher Sand, Kurve und bergab...


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ich habe die erste Nacht in meiner neuen Wohnung überlebt und total Langeweile geschoben. Kein Internet, kein Fernsehen nur Lernkrams und ein paar Filme aufm Lappi.
> 
> Kaum ist man mal einen Abend nicht da, schon werden 10 Seiten gepostet
> 
> ...



A1 Richtung A45, dann Richtung Taunus und anschließend über die Pfalz in die Schweiz wäre eine Moeglichkeit.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2012)

Klingt nach einem Plan!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

Hallo jungs

Habt ihr mich schon vermisst??

Ihr werdets nicht glauben...









Ich hab wieder bilder von bergen und der heutigen tour





Richtung schönsten platz mit der besten aussicht









ich natürlich





mein rockgarden





zweites hügelchen hoch





bin mit der kröte vom weg abgekommen...baum gefällt





trails gibts genügend...auch mit hardtails fahrbar, wer ne gute technik hat





und wieder unten angekommen.





Danach noch ca 20 min nach hause ausrollen.

Und für alle hier das album mit allen bildern der heutigen tour.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47059

so, und jetzt wird geduscht,gegessen und dann lesen wir uns sicher nochmals heute.

Jetzt wisst ihr was euch erwartet.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Machen sicherlich die kurzen Haare und die "falschen" Bikeklamotten


Der fehlende Bart 

Vielleicht meintest du das ja u.a. 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, auch ich bin zurück vom Radfahren. Heute  war der Wind echt eklig kalt und ich bin ziemlich umhergekrochen. Dafür  schien die Sonne die ganze Zeit und es war trocken. Bei diesen super  Bedingungen musste ich doch glatt 'ne Bodenprobe nehmen, kurz nachdem  ich ein kleines Tourfoto geschossen habe...
> 
> Weicher Sand, Kurve und bergab...


Mann, du machst mich eifersüchtig...

So habe ich das Wetter heute auch empfunden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2012)

Wieso, wolltest du dich auch mal im Wald langmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

@onkel: 

Das ist noch so lange hin bis Ende Septmeber... da kann ich mich ja noch richtig in Form bringen.


Die Fotos von dir kann man immer genießen 

...auch, wenn sie stehts eifersüchtig machen; es sei denn, es liegt Schnee.


Das wird echt mega gut im September!




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieso, wolltest du dich auch mal im Wald langmachen?


Nö, nur fahren  


Hab das mit der Bodenprobe nicht gecheckt... 


So, jetzt geht's weiter mit der Arbeit... wenigstens laufen jetzt die Simpsons, da ist die Arbeit etwas erträglicher...


----------



## unocz (6. März 2012)

@onkel : wie immer wunderbar!

aber mein  tag is gelaufen, nachdem heute diese email kam.......


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

vielen Dank für diese Information.

Wir bedauern Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass die Produktion des "Raven  29 2.0" nicht in der 11. KW stattfinden kann und wir Ihnen momentan  keinen anderen Liefertermin nennen können.

Leider sind auch wir  von Zulieferanten abhängig und können nur mit deren Aussagen arbeiten.  In der Regel gibt es damit auch keine Schwierigkeiten. In diesem  besonderen Fall werden aber auch wir immer wieder mit neuen  Lieferterminen vertröstet und können in Folge dessen unsere geplanten  Produktionen sowie Liefertermine nicht einhalten, da es für uns momentan  keine Alternativen gibt. Wie  gesagt bedauern wir diesen Vorfall sehr, können aber leider an der  momentanen Situation nichts ändern. Daher bitten wir Sie um Ihr  Verständnis und hoffen um noch ein wenig Ihrer Geduld. Sobald wir dieses  Rad produziert haben, werden wir es umgehend Ihrem Händler zukommen  lassen.
Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Derby Cycle Werke GmbH*
*Nxxxxx  Fxxxxx*
Kundenservice


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @onkel : wie immer wunderbar!
> 
> aber mein  tag is gelaufen, nachdem heute diese email kam.......
> 
> ...



das würde mich auch 

Abbestellen und ein rocky vertex 970 bestellen.
Bergamont würde dir auch gerne eines geben. Der verantwortliche ist immer im bikeshop meines kollegen und möchte seine bikes bei ihm ausstellen. Die wollen zahlen machen.

Wann hast du eigentlich bestellt???


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2012)

hi Onkel
da hast ja wieder viele Pausen gemacht sehr schön...so nun mit den Aspen am Hinterrad unterwegs ging von hand rauf sehr fein mal sehen wir der so rollt habe ja wieder ne paar Tage frei und das Wetter soll super werden

gruss


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

aspen geht gut am hinterrad. Hab ich ja auch am toad.
Nur wenn es feucht wird merkt man den fehlenden grip bergauf. Bergab gehts gut.

he maik das mit den pasuen war auch immer stress. Sofort runter vom bike,posen und gleich weiter


----------



## unocz (6. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das würde mich auch
> 
> Abbestellen und ein rocky vertex 970 bestellen.
> Bergamont würde dir auch gerne eines geben. Der verantwortliche ist immer im bikeshop meines kollegen und möchte seine bikes bei ihm ausstellen. Die wollen zahlen machen.
> ...



bestellt kurz nach der eurobike, ich war also einer der ersten :/
was legt man denn für das vertex so hin ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2012)

ja ja wie siehts bei dir die nä. Tage so aus?


----------



## cpprelude (6. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs
> 
> Habt ihr mich schon vermisst??
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Bilder,  besonders das zweite und das letzte. Bin übrigens am September auch dabei, passt mir egal an welchem Tag. Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch auf ein genaues Datum einigen, so wie es aussieht haben im September die meisten Zeit.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2012)

Noch einer ausm Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

danke...

wir haben uns sicher mal für das letzte wochenende im sept geeinigt.

29/30 sept.

einige hier sind ja schon fleissig am planen und sich organisieren.

wäre natürlich schön und auch du bist willkommen...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> bestellt kurz nach der eurobike, ich war also einer der ersten :/
> was legt man denn für das vertex so hin ?




ab stange 4300.- sfr.=vertex 970 29

gewicht aus dem karton=10,5kg


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Bin übrigens am September auch dabei, passt mir egal an welchem Tag.






			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch auf ein genaues Datum einigen, *so wie es aussieht haben im September die meisten Zeit*.


Sinn deiner Aussage???


Meintest du das letzte Septemberwochenende?


----------



## cpprelude (6. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sinn deiner Aussage???
> 
> 
> Meintest du das letzte Septemberwochenende?


 
Ich meinte die Tatsache das die meisten am September können, das es vielen am letzten We. des Septembers passt hatte ich hier schon ein par mal gelesen aber ich wusste nicht das es auch tatsächlich der entgültige Termin ist, bis der Onkel mich gerade aufgeklärt hat.


----------



## unocz (6. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ab stange 4300.- sfr.=vertex 970 29
> 
> gewicht aus dem karton=10,5kg





ui dann isses teurer als bei uns

nütz aber auch alles nix, das raven gefällt mir einfach von der geo her am besten. hatte auch schon überlegt mir nen simplon zu holen aber naja ...........


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ui dann isses teurer als bei uns
> .



Nicht nur Bikes, prepare for everything +30% 
Dafür sind die Berge auch um min. 30% hoeher .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das sind ja die SEC-Dinger, die es schon länger gibt...
> 
> 
> Das Gewicht kommt auch hin:
> ...



Puh, die sehen wirklich nicht toll aus.


----------



## unocz (6. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, die sehen wirklich nicht toll aus.



jens, welchen durchmesser hat den die sattelstütze beim raven ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Tatsache das die meisten am September können, das es vielen am letzten We. des Septembers passt hatte ich hier schon ein par mal gelesen aber ich wusste nicht das es auch tatsächlich der entgültige Termin ist, bis der Onkel mich gerade aufgeklärt hat.




Ich war nur verwundert, da der Jens ja ausschließlich Termine im September genannt hat...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ui dann isses teurer als bei uns
> 
> nütz aber auch alles nix, das raven gefällt mir einfach von der geo her am besten. hatte auch schon überlegt mir nen simplon zu holen aber naja ...........




simplon ist auch hübsch. Das habe ich auch in der engeren auswahl gehabt.
Bin es in brixen probegefahren. Hab mich auf anhieb wohl gefühlt.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> jens, welchen durchmesser hat den die sattelstütze beim raven ?



Ähem, das habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf und muss ich morgen noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi Onkel
> da hast ja wieder viele Pausen gemacht sehr schön...so nun mit den Aspen am Hinterrad unterwegs ging von hand rauf sehr fein mal sehen wir der so rollt habe ja wieder ne paar Tage frei und das Wetter soll super werden
> 
> gruss



Ich habe heute auch wieder mal Pausen gemacht und was passiert? Da will der Bock doch glatt vor mir auf den Baum flüchten:







Ob ihm mein Gewicht zur Qual geworden ist?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2012)

Hi ihr!

Habe nur mal kurz drübergelesen und bin gleich wieder weg. War renovieren.. Müde!!

Maik, lebst du noch??




onkel_doc schrieb:


> das würde mich auch
> 
> Abbestellen und ein rocky vertex 970 bestellen.
> *Bergamont würde dir auch gerne eines geben*. Der verantwortliche ist immer im bikeshop meines kollegen und möchte seine bikes bei ihm ausstellen. Die wollen zahlen machen.
> ...



Matthias, DAS wäre ´ne echte Ausweichmöglichkeit. Eine sehr g_xx_le sogar!  
Hatte ich auch überlegt vor dem Speci.
Ich bin auch kein "Warter", da werd ich total verrückt.


Gruß Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

, dass ihr so fleißig eure Touren macht!


Ich habe die ekligste Stelle am Rahmen fertig.
Morgen mache ich vielleicht 1h.

Donnerstag kommt der "Rest".
Egal, wie lange es dauert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi ihr!
> 
> Habe nur mal kurz drübergelesen und bin gleich wieder weg. War renovieren.. Müde!!
> 
> ...




Oder hier





Sehr nice!!


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi ihr!
> 
> Habe nur mal kurz drübergelesen und bin gleich wieder weg. War renovieren.. Müde!!
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

ich habe heute die Heimkinoanlage für das Wohnzimmer installiert. Was für ein Kabelmassaker! Das sieht hinter den Anlagen noch echt furchtbar aus.

Aber "Batman-The dark knight" geht jetzt mit Blue-Ray und Sounderlebnis richtig geil ab!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

The dark Knight ist der Hammer. Damit habe ich auch meine Cantons getestet. konnte ich nur noch grinsen

Hier noch zwei kleine Fotos von meiner gestrigen Tour:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich habe heute die Heimkinoanlage für das Wohnzimmer installiert. Was für ein Kabelmassaker! Das sieht hinter den Anlagen noch echt furchtbar aus.
> 
> ...




Hällöle! 

Ui, auch ein undankbarer Job, aber für dich privat  -    _also doch irgendwie Entspannung, oder_!?    

Mit _Blue-Ray_ habe ich bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen. Das ganze Zeugs wächst einem ja über den Kopf...
*Wenn*´s erstmal rennt ist´s super, das Technikszeugs! 

Bin raus..., platt..

Gute Nacht an alle


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2012)

...sehr bald werde ich wieder mit von der Partie sein 


TT+all, gute Nacht


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> The dark Knight ist der Hammer. Damit habe ich auch meine Cantons getestet. konnte ich nur noch grinsen
> 
> Hier noch zwei kleine Fotos von meiner gestrigen Tour:



Ich werde dann noch mal mit Matrix testen, und zwar die Szene als sie in das Hochaus eindringen um Morpheus zu befreien!


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hällöle!
> 
> Mit _Blue-Ray_ habe ich bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen. Das ganze Zeugs wächst einem ja über den Kopf...
> *Wenn*´s erstmal rennt ist´s super, das Technikszeugs!
> ...




Finde das alles gar nicht schwer. Aber hatte da auch noch nie Hemmungen.
Die Bildqualität bei ner anständigen Bluray ist einfach der Hammer. Kino kann ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr leiden weil immer alles so unscharf ist 

Die Kinoszene bei Inglourious Basterds ist auch nicht schlecht. Oder die wo die Bar zerlegt wird.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde dann noch mal mit Matrix testen, und zwar die Szene als sie in das Hochaus eindringen um Morpheus zu befreien!



Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert und kann nur sagen "so ein Mist"! Jetzt muss ich mir auch noch die Blue-Ray von Matrix kaufen, die DVD kackt im Vergleich irgendwie voll ab!


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Die Matrix Blurays sollen eine Miese Qualität haben. Musste du mal nachlesen ob die inzwischen nachgebessert wurden sonst lohnt sich der Kauf nicht, da kaum ein Unterschied zur DVD.
Was hast du denn eigentlich aufgebaut? Receiver, Boxen?


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hällöle!
> 
> Ui, auch ein undankbarer Job, aber für dich privat  -    _also doch irgendwie Entspannung, oder_!?
> 
> ...



Das Instalieren ist nicht die Welt, nur wo lasse ich den ganzen Kabelsalat unsichtbar verschwinden.

Und der Fernseher welchen wir mal nach der Größe unseres alten Fernsehschranks ausgewählt hatten wirkt im neuen Schrank irgendwie verloren.

Und nein, es wird deshalb keine neue Glotze gekauft!

Gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Matrix Blurays sollen eine Miese Qualität haben. Musste du mal nachlesen ob die inzwischen nachgebessert wurden sonst lohnt sich der Kauf nicht, da kaum ein Unterschied zur DVD.
> Was hast du denn eigentlich aufgebaut? Receiver, Boxen?



Receiver, Boxen, Festplattenrekorder.

Jetzt aber wirklich N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Firma? Modelle?...

Aber gute Nacht


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## cpprelude (6. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?


 
Jepp


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

ahh, erzähl mal was


----------



## cpprelude (6. März 2012)

Muß dich leider enttäuschen, fang gleich an Schafe zu zählen.


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

hm, da kann ich heute mal lange am Rechner bleiben und jetzt schlafen hier schon alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (6. März 2012)

Morgen ist auch noch'n Tag. So jezt geht das grüne Lichtlein aus, gN8.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

Moin,

Heute ist wieder arbeiten angesagt. Gleich geht es nach BS zur Schulung. Leider kenne ich die Themen schon alle.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

von mir auch guten Morgen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

moin moin


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. März 2012)

Moin Leute

Obwohl ich schon seid über ner Stunde auf der Arbeit bin fangen meine Zehen gerade an wieder aufzutauen.

Bei -4° die falsche Klamotten bzw. Schuhwahl getroffen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

...ist ne schönes Gefühl wenn da leben wieder einkehrt...ich werde wohl noch ein wenig warten bis die Sonne höher steht


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

das Gefühl ist so schrecklich. da hüpfe ich ungefähr so durch die Gegend wie dein Avatar


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. März 2012)

Ja das wäre auch vernünftiger, aber meine Bike Km belaufen sich auf 2 Touren am WE und eben die 8mal zur Arbeit fahren. Und das für 2012. Also sprechen wir hier von ca. 350km !! das fahren andere hier in einer Woche 

VG
Marco


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

jeb die Km sind manchmal zu schaffen ich habe aber gerade das gefühl das der TT mir irgendwie ne Schnupfen rüber geschickt hat ne ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ja das wäre auch vernünftiger, aber meine Bike Km belaufen sich auf 2 Touren am WE und eben die 8mal zur Arbeit fahren. Und das für 2012. Also sprechen wir hier von ca. 350km !! das fahren andere hier in einer Woche
> 
> VG
> Marco



Geht mit zur Zeit ähnlich..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

ach TT dafür hast du nachher ne sehr schöne Wohnung und der Frühling kommt ja erst noch...


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Kann jemand was zu diesem Laufradsatz (Veltec Typhus 2 ehem. Volare) sagen oder hat Erfahrungen damit?

http://www.jedi-sports.de/product_i...ec-Typhus-2-RC-Clincher-Laufradsatz-2011.html

Der Preis und das Gewicht sind wirklich verlockend.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2012)

Eigentlich kann ich ja mal hier nachfragen... Hat irgendwer noch 'ne brauchbare 11-32er Cassette und/oder ein 40er Blatt (104 mm LK, Steighilfen sind nicht zwingend erforderlich) rumliegen?

Nachher wird erstmal eine kurze, entspannte Runde gedreht. Das Wetter lädt ja dazu ein.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Erstmal ab aufs Rennrad und ne kurze Lernpause


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann ich ja mal hier nachfragen... Hat irgendwer noch 'ne brauchbare 11-32er Cassette und/oder ein 40er Blatt (104 mm LK, Steighilfen sind nicht zwingend erforderlich) rumliegen?
> 
> Nachher wird erstmal eine kurze, entspannte Runde gedreht. Das Wetter lädt ja dazu ein.



Ne Kassette habe ich noch, falls Maik sie nicht will (vegeta fragen). 


@Jens

Eben kamm mein schnellstes  Hermes-Päckchen an.   Danke!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2012)

Na dann warte ich mal, was Maik dazu sagt. Aber du kannst mir bitte schonmal sagen, um was für eine Cassette es sich handelt. Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Bin zurück! 
Veranschlagte Fahrtzeit 2h reelle Fahrzeit 2:00:05h  Super Timing.
Hab mich vorhin noch ordentlich auf die Nase gelegt. Ich bin nämlich mit Rennradschuhen so vom Rad gesprungen wir ich es mit MTB-Schuhen sonst immer tue...


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Bin jetzt auch wieder rein. Hab mal ein bisschen auf Tempo gemacht aber ich hab die Runde schon deutlich schneller geschafft Das Jahr ist ja noch jung.
Daten: 1 Stunde 14 Minuten und 28,74 km

Mein Zwischenstand liegt bis jetzt bei 598 km  in diesem Jahr. Da sagen auch manche dass das nicht viel ist aber ich find mich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Hm ich habe bisher fast alle Trainingstage mitgenommen. Am Anfang des Jahres war ich noch krank und unter der Woche nur Uni mit pendeln.
Dafür komme ich trotzdem auf sagenhafte 79h mit 1517km in diesem Jahr 

@Philipp:das wird schon noch, letztes Jahr hatte ich auch deutlich weniger. kommt alles durch die vorlesungsfreie Zeit


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Das ist ja schon echt anständig bei dir. Ich hoffe ja dass ich mit dem Rennrad dann noch Km machen kann. Kurbel und Kassette sind im Zulauf. Mal sehn wann die aufschlagen...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Sind bei mir völlig im eimer, ich habs letztes jahr im frühjahr gekauft und ca. 2500km damit gemacht. Noch mal Geld reinstecken lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Wird vielleicht verkauft und dann statt Sommerurlaub ein neuer Renner gekauft.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne Kassette habe ich noch, falls Maik sie nicht will (vegeta fragen).
> 
> 
> @Jens
> ...



Lag bestimmt an meiner positiven Aura!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin zurück!
> Veranschlagte Fahrtzeit 2h reelle Fahrzeit 2:00:05h  Super Timing.
> Hab mich vorhin noch ordentlich auf die Nase gelegt. Ich bin nämlich mit Rennradschuhen so vom Rad gesprungen wir ich es mit MTB-Schuhen sonst immer tue...



Autsch, böser Fehler!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Hab meinen Kollegen dabei noch fast mit vom Rad gerissen  
Er so: "Sieht aus wie ein Riss an der Schweißnaht"
Bremse stark ab und springe vom Rad: RUMS! Lag ich da, meine Beine sehen entsprechend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

598km, 1517km... und ich???

Um die 50km!!!


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Hab gehört dass du auch lieber putzt


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

So! Hab ein paar Bilder für euch. Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein wenig warten. Aber das muss ich euch nun doch zeigen 







Kein Wunder, dass der Rahmen so schwer ist -.-"


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 598km, 1517km... und ich???
> 
> Um die 50km!!!



Ist auch gut so - um so schneller kannst du wieder Kilometer auf dem Taurine machen.



InoX schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch wieder rein. Hab mal ein bisschen auf Tempo gemacht aber ich hab die Runde schon deutlich schneller geschafft Das Jahr ist ja noch jung.
> Daten: 1 Stunde 14 Minuten und 28,74 km
> 
> Mein Zwischenstand liegt bis jetzt bei 598 km  in diesem Jahr. Da sagen auch manche dass das nicht viel ist aber ich find mich gut




Schon dumm, dass wir uns quasi verpasst haben.


Ich bin bei unglaublichen 687 km.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

@InoX: 


Boah, sieht hammer aus, Crimson_ 

Bei mir war der Lack an einigen Stellen/Bereichen locker 1mm dick.


Lupus_bhg, wie sieht's bei dir bzw. auch dir, InoX, am WE aus?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @InoX:
> 
> 
> Boah, sieht hammer aus, Crimson_
> ...




Ich dachte eigentlich eher an das zweimal auflackierte BGM-Logo


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 598km, 1517km... und ich???
> 
> Um die 50km!!!



habe ca 500km jetzt in ca 10 tagen abgespult.
Ja, dieses jahr ist es wesentlich mehr als auch schon. Die jüngeren shopfahrer sind mir im nacken.

Der eine will es dieses jahr echt wissen gegen mich. Letztes jahr hat sich die taktik immer durchgesetzt. das hat ihn zermürbt. Am schluss waren es immer ca 2-10 minuten wo ich schneller war.

Für dieses jahr hat er mir den kampf angesagt. Mal schauen ob sich wieder das alter und die renntaktik gegen die jugend auszahlt.

heute abend gehts zum nightride mit den jungs.

schönen abend noch jungs.

greets der onkel (jens)


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich finde dass der Rahmen geil wäre wenn er auf der einen Seite noch den kompletten Lack hätte und auf der anderen nicht mehr. Wenn ich das Steuerrohr sehe find ich das total  gut 

We finde ich an sich gut. Aber vielleicht besuche ich mal meinen Vater, da der heute Geburtstag hat. Das lohnt sich immer nur wenn ich das ganze We da bin.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich finde dass der Rahmen geil wäre wenn er auf der einen Seite noch den kompletten Lack hätte und auf der anderen nicht mehr. Wenn ich das Steuerrohr sehe find ich das total  gut
> 
> We finde ich an sich gut. Aber vielleicht besuche ich mal meinen Vater, da der heute Geburtstag hat. Das lohnt sich immer nur wenn ich das ganze We da bin.



phillip wechsel dein bild wieder. sieht ned gut aus...sorry für die ehrlichkeit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

moin onkel,

das klingt ja alles nicht schlecht muß die Tage mal etwas weniger machen ne schnupfen kommt...und ich werde wohl mal mein Renner wieder fertig machen...

dir viel spaß heute abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Lupus_bhg, wie sieht's bei dir bzw. auch dir, InoX, am WE aus?



Am WE bin ich nicht in Berlin. Am Freitag drehen wir vll. 'ne Runde. Wenn du nicht so eingespannt bist wie am letzten Freitag, kannst du dich uns anschließen. Ansonsten nächste Woche.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

he maik

ja ja nicht schlecht für einen alten man.

schnupfen...spielt bei mir keine rolle. Gehe trotzdem trainieren. Man muss dann aber schon wissen, dass die leistung ned optimal ist.

danke, hoffe mal ich mach keinen abflug heute. Beim letzten nightride hats mich ja gleich 2mal auf die schnauze gehaun.

Hab da manchmal so meine probleme mit der dunkelheit.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

Gleich gehts wieder in die Wohnung und wehe ihr postet wieder 10 Seiten


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

mal schaun... bin ja auch gleich weg...nightride


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2012)

dann mal viel spaß  und pack dich bloß nicht!


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

hallo,
ich habe da mal ne technische frage: kriege ich das schaltwerk was ich in der hand habe an mein bike, weil irgendwie sehen die ja unterschiedlich aus


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

passen tut es, du musst nur den schaltzug und das letzte stück schaltzzghülle verlängern.

das montierte schaltwerk ist ein rd-m972 sgs shadow. das in deiner hand ein rd-m971.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so - um so schneller kannst du wieder Kilometer auf dem Taurine machen.


Richtig!


Meine Gabel wird dann auch am Samstag zum abholen sein 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher an das zweimal auflackierte BGM-Logo


Ach ja... überflüssig ist das irgendwie schon... bin gespannt, wie viel g Lack am Ende ab sein werden.



InoX schrieb:


> Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich finde dass  der Rahmen geil wäre wenn er auf der einen Seite noch den kompletten  Lack hätte und auf der anderen nicht mehr. Wenn ich das Steuerrohr sehe  find ich das total  gut


1. Schwer umzusetzen
2. Wenn man mit dem Entlacken gebonnen hat, will man das mMn auch zu Ende duchziehen



			
				InoX schrieb:
			
		

> We finde ich an sich gut. Aber vielleicht besuche ich mal meinen Vater,  da der heute Geburtstag hat. Das lohnt sich immer nur wenn ich das ganze  We da bin.


Sehr gut!
Meine Bremse sollte ab Freitag Nachmittag auch wieder funzen.
Triptube hilft mir.
Der hat den Trick bei der Bremse 
Früher hat's bei mir ja auch immer geklappt aber jetzt ist irgendwie der Wurm drin 

Dann sag bitte bescheid, ob du deinen Vater besuchst 



unocz schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe da mal ne technische frage: kriege ich das schaltwerk was ich  in der hand habe an mein bike, weil irgendwie sehen die ja  unterschiedlich aus


Sollte passen.

Und, wie bekanntlich gilt: "Probieren geht über studieren"


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Der letzte Lack ist ab vom Taurine! :hÃ¼pf:

Habe heute, relativ zÃ¼gig, die verbliebenen ekligen Stellen vom Lack befreit.
Leider kamen dabei wieder einmal diese mit "Spachtel" versehenen Stellen zum Vorschein :kotz:

Ich finde, das darf bei einem Rahmen, welcher frÃ¼her neu rund 1900â¬ gekostet hat, nicht sein.
Oder???

Bilder kommen spÃ¤ter...


Morgen stehen dann nur noch das linke Ausfallende, die Bremsaufnahme, die KabelfÃ¼hrungen und das Schleifen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> passen tut es, du musst nur den schaltzug und das letzte stück schaltzzghülle verlängern.
> 
> das montierte schaltwerk ist ein rd-m972 sgs shadow. das in deiner hand ein rd-m971.



ok ich denke das kriege ich nicht gebacken aber im shop wissen se ja bestimmt was zutun ist


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

ah von der hülle habe ich sogar noch rummliegen aber wie verlängere ich zug an sich, einfach spannen????


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ah von der hülle habe ich sogar noch rummliegen *aber wie verlängere ich zug an sich, einfach spannen????*


Oh, stimmt.
Beim Shadow ist der Zug kürzer, als beim normalen XTR.

Muss wohl ein neuer Zug rein.


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt.
> Beim Shadow ist der Zug kürzer, als beim normalen XTR.
> 
> Muss wohl ein neuer Zug rein.



hat er doch gesagt



k_star schrieb:


> passen tut es, du musst nur den schaltzug und das letzte stück schaltzzghülle verlängern.
> 
> das montierte schaltwerk ist ein rd-m972 sgs shadow. das in deiner hand ein rd-m971.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hat er doch gesagt


Er sagte, dass du (auch) den Schaltzug verlägern musst.

Das geht wohl aber nur, wenn du einen neuen verbaust.

Vielleicht meinte das Kai ja auch mit "verlängern"


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

@KAI
meinst du das mit verlängern ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

ja, ankleben hält wohl leider nicht. 

neuen schaltzug rein und fertig.


der schaltzug kommt beim m971 von hinten, darum musst du eine große schlaufe verlegen.
das m972 wird von vorne angesteuert.


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, ankleben hält wohl leider nicht.
> 
> neuen schaltzug rein und fertig.
> 
> ...



hehe ok


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Na also 


Bin manchmal kleinlich... Korinthenkacker 


Oder sehr genau...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

leute passt auf! geile story!

ich habe mir bei crc u.a. einen neuen lenker gekauft. 

habe mir diesen lenker bestellt fÃ¼r 56,77â¬ - 10% (ab 100â¬).
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49956

hmm, dachte ich. sieht ja komisch aus.
ab auf die waage damit. 135 g, nicht schlecht!

ab zu crc und mal gucken was das fÃ¼r ein lenker ist. laut etikett der aus dem link.

real aber ein next sl 2012. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64612
der fÃ¼r 115,86â¬.


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> leute passt auf! geile story!
> 
> ich habe mir bei crc u.a. einen neuen lenker gekauft.
> 
> ...





ja das nenne ich mal COOL


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

ok, ist nicht cool.

charly chaplin hat bei einem charlie chaplin doppelgängerwettbewerb den dritten platz belegt.

das ist ne coole story!



irgendwie habe ich mir grade zum 10. mal dieses video angeguckt.
http://www.rockyroads.net/en/compon...prus-sunshine-cup-2012-stage3.html?Itemid=269

gut zu wissen, dass die pros nicht weniger verrückt als die normalen hobbyfahrer sind.


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

naja das mit charlie find ich jetzt uncool aber egal


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. März 2012)

Ich find den geil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lag bestimmt an meiner positiven Aura!




Kenne keine Waffe namens "Aura".. 




Nochmal DANKE!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

naaa TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kenne keine Waffe namens "Aura"..



Ich hatte mal ´ne *L*aura.. Ist eine Granate auch eine Waffe?


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ´ne *L*aura.. Ist eine Granate auch eine Waffe?


 


Bin raus!

GN8 @all


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> leute passt auf! geile story!
> 
> ich habe mir bei crc u.a. einen neuen lenker gekauft.
> 
> ...



 

Der ist sehr hübsch!



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na dann warte ich mal, was Maik dazu sagt. Aber du kannst mir bitte schonmal sagen, um was für eine Cassette es sich handelt. Danke!



Müsste ´ne 760er oder 770er XT sein. Schaue nochmal nach..


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin raus!
> 
> GN8 @all



gn8


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Doch nicht... 


Aber gleich...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> naaa TT



Naaaaaaaaa ???????????  



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ´ne *L*aura.. Ist eine Granate auch eine Waffe?





Ihr seit aber auch manchmal extrem_st_ schlagfertig! 

So mag ich das!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Doch nicht...
> 
> 
> Aber gleich...



Bissl unentschlossen?!               *hihi*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

TT was hast Du denn heute so geschafft???


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bissl unentschlossen?!               *hihi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich auf unbestimmte zeit auf das raven wartne soll oder ich mir nen anderes bike zb. simplon holen soll


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich auf unbestimmte zeit auf das raven wartne soll oder ich mir nen anderes bike zb. simplon holen soll


Bekämst du denn das Geld für's Raven zurück?

Klar, oder???


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich auf unbestimmte zeit auf das raven wartne soll oder ich mir nen anderes bike zb. simplon holen soll



Ich musste im letzten Jahr über 6 Monate auf meinen Rahmen warten und war auch kurz davor mir einen anderen zu kaufen. Ich bin froh, es nicht gemacht zu haben. Der andere Rahmen wäre immer die zweite Wahl gewesen... 
Zum Glück habe ich sooo lange gewartet!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Jetzt aber... GN8!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> jetzt aber... Gn8!



gn8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> TT was hast Du denn heute so geschafft???



Wie immer Maik,

ich habe meinen demotivierten Körper _[liegt nicht in meiner Natur; nicht_ falsch verstehen!] mal wieder durch´s Geschäft geprügelt, meine Seele für weitere 10h verkauft, mich gelangweilt und die Uhr bis 17 Uhr *genau (!!)* beobachtet. 

Echt, nach dem Umzug muß ich beruflich mal umschwenken und die Beine in die Hand nehmen..     
Mobbing macht krank!! - Oft auch ein Grund für ein schlechtes Immunsystem! Btw, bin auch wieder am schniefen und frieren.. 

Aber ich will nicht meckern... 

Später noch dem Nachbar die Scheibe instandgesetzt, dann das neue Schaltwerk zerlegt und gesäubert! Hübsch ist´s!  

Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich diverse Sachen im Ebay einstellen, aber ich habe  z.Zt. keinen Zug dazu ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

wie geld zurück, habe ja noch nix bezahlt, lediglich bestellt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jetzt aber... GN8!



Nacht!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

ach TT...denke du brauchst mal ne Pause um den Kopf mal wieder frei zubekommen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kenne keine Waffe namens "Aura"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich auf unbestimmte zeit auf das raven wartne soll oder ich mir nen anderes bike zb. simplon holen soll





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich musste im letzten Jahr über 6 Monate auf meinen Rahmen warten und war auch kurz davor mir einen anderen zu kaufen. Ich bin froh, es nicht gemacht zu haben. Der andere Rahmen wäre immer die zweite Wahl gewesen...
> Zum Glück habe ich sooo lange gewartet!



Ich kann dich wirklich gut verstehen, Matthias! Ich bin da noch viel krasser und ungeduldiger. Ich wollte damals auch stornieren, konnte aber aus anderen Gründen nicht so einfach zurück.
Trotzdem muß ich auch Marcus zustimmen. Das Focus war deine erste Wahl und wenn´s mal da ist, dann ....    !!

Das Simplon dürfte bei gleichem Preis auch schlechter ausgestattet sein, vermute ich!?
Dann würde ich das brereits von mir verlinkte Revox vorziehen.
Ist das Poison 29" Carbon nicht identisch zu Focusrahmen. - Wäre auch eine Alternative.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Doch nicht...
> 
> 
> Aber gleich...



Sag mal, bist Du in Wirklichkeit ein Mädchen? Die wissen auch immer nicht was sie wollen!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie immer Maik,
> 
> ich habe meinen demotivierten Körper _[liegt nicht in meiner Natur; nicht_ falsch verstehen!] mal wieder durch´s Geschäft geprügelt, meine Seele für weitere 10h verkauft, mich gelangweilt und die Uhr bis 17 Uhr *genau (!!)* beobachtet.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich ein Lied von singen, erst war ich ständig krank und irgendwann ging gar nichts mehr... Burnout, Depressionen usw. ein normales Leben ist kaum noch möglich!

Damit ist nicht zu spaßen!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie immer Maik,
> 
> ich habe meinen demotivierten Körper _[liegt nicht in meiner Natur; nicht_ falsch verstehen!] mal wieder durch´s Geschäft geprügelt, meine Seele für weitere 10h verkauft, mich gelangweilt und die Uhr bis 17 Uhr *genau (!!)* beobachtet.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte es ja angekündigt das es nicht gereinigt ist und ich auch keinen Bock dazu hätte es kurzfristig zu erledigen (Die Renoviererei ging mir auch so schon genug auf die Nerven)

Ich hoffe das war dann OK so?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

Der Jens hat auch Feierabend...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

@hhninja81  darf mann fragen wie alt du bist? ist nicht böse gemeint....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

vegeta2205 schrieb:


> @hhninja81  darf mann fragen wie alt du bist? Ist nicht böse gemeint....



41...


----------



## unocz (7. März 2012)

so mädels ich bin krimi guggn.......
wallander auf 3sat


byebye


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da kann ich ein Lied von singen, erst war ich ständig krank und irgendwann ging gar nichts mehr... Burnout, Depressionen usw. ein normales Leben ist kaum noch möglich!
> 
> Damit ist nicht zu spaßen!



Aber auch positiver Stress kann irgendwann mal zu einer Überlastung führen. Ich habe da jetzt auch meine Erfahrungen mit sammeln können.

Deshalb nehme und genieße immer wieder Deine Auszeiten, die sind ungemein wichtig!

Ich muß auch von heute bis Montag durchgängig jeden Tag wieder 12-14 Stunden arbeiten und werde mir dann Dienstag kosequenterweise wieder eine Auszeit gönnen. Das habe ich die letzten Jahre dann nämlich nicht getan


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Jens hat auch Feierabend...



Genau, Moin!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2012)

hhninja81  schön das du deinen Weg daraus wieder gefunden hast...ist nämlich ne schöner Teufelskreis...


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so mädels ich bin krimi guggn.......
> wallander auf 3sat
> 
> 
> byebye



Und ich schaue mir nebenbei die peinlichen Leverkusener in Barcelona an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ach TT...denke du brauchst mal ne Pause um den Kopf mal wieder frei zubekommen...





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da kann ich ein Lied von singen, erst war ich ständig krank und irgendwann ging gar nichts mehr... Burnout, Depressionen usw. ein normales Leben ist kaum noch möglich!
> 
> Damit ist nicht zu spaßen!




Du hattest bereits mal sowas geschrieben, Marcus, wollte das aber nicht öffentlich diskutieren. 
Ich habe hier noch einige andere verdammt nette und symphatische User kennengelernt, mit denen ich gerne mal auf privater Ebene schreibe, denen es ähnlich oder genauso geht. 
Tja..., schon blöde.  
Ich merke auch, wie sich mein Typ durch den ganzen Schei$$ verändert.., aber gerade hier dient unser Hobby als notwendiger Gegenpol. 

UND(!!): Wir haben ja uns und den E-T-W-R _-Fred_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> *Ich hatte es ja angekündigt das es nicht gereinigt ist und ich auch keinen Bock dazu hätte es kurzfristig zu erledigen* (Die Renoviererei ging mir auch so schon genug auf die Nerven)
> 
> *Ich hoffe das war dann OK so?*



Klaro!

Du, Jens, alles ok!!! Mach dir kein Kopf...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber auch positiver Stress kann irgendwann mal zu einer Überlastung führen. Ich habe da jetzt auch meine Erfahrungen mit sammeln können.
> 
> Deshalb nehme und genieße immer wieder Deine Auszeiten, die sind ungemein wichtig!
> 
> Ich muß auch von heute bis Montag durchgängig jeden Tag wieder 12-14 Stunden arbeiten und werde mir dann Dienstag kosequenterweise wieder eine Auszeit gönnen. Das habe ich die letzten Jahre dann nämlich nicht getan



Das ist ganz wichtig... leider fehlt mir oft der Antrieb diese Auszeiten anständig zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so mädels ich bin krimi guggn.......
> wallander auf 3sat
> 
> 
> byebye



Der Matthias mag nicht mehr mit mir schreiben... schon ok!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz wichtig... leider fehlt mir oft der Antrieb diese Auszeiten anständig zu nutzen.



Kenne ich nur gut! Dann ist schon mal Zeit und dann würde man gerne ALLES machen. Am Ende macht man nix sinnvolles..


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hhninja81  schön das du deinen Weg daraus wieder gefunden hast...ist nämlich ne schöner Teufelskreis...



So richtig raus bin ich da noch nicht....  aber es geht bergauf


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich schaue mir nebenbei die peinlichen Leverkusener in Barcelona an.



die letzten beiden tore waren recht schick!

den rest des spieles habe ich damit verbracht meinen rahmen zu schleifen.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz wichtig... leider fehlt mir oft der Antrieb diese Auszeiten anständig zu nutzen.



Das geht mir oft auch so das ich dann vor dem PC oder Fernseher vollkommen motivationslos rumsitze. Allerdings wenn ich mich dann aufgerafft habe und doch auf dem Bike sitze bin ich richtig entspannt und glücklich das ich meinen Arsch doch hochbekommen habe.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich find den geil



ich hätte eigentlich gedacht einige kennen den spruch vielleicht.

ist aus einer der ersten szenen in dem film lucky number slevin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das geht mir oft auch so das ich dann vor dem PC oder Fernseher vollkommen motivationslos rumsitze. Allerdings wenn ich mich dann aufgerafft habe und doch auf dem Bike sitze bin ich richtig entspannt und glücklich das ich meinen Arsch doch hochbekommen habe.



so gehts mir wenn ich mal anfange zu putzen.
bloß nicht stören, musik an, und ab gehts.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die letzten beiden tore waren recht schick!
> 
> den rest des spieles habe ich damit verbracht meinen rahmen zu schleifen.



Du bist auch am Rahmenschleifen, ist das ansteckend? Ihr macht mir gerade Angst!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

nie wieder!

der wird diese saison noch mal ordentlich rangenommen, und muss dann wahrscheinlich den rest seines bescheidenen daseins an der wand überm schreibtisch verbringen.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das geht mir oft auch so das ich dann vor dem PC oder Fernseher vollkommen motivationslos rumsitze. Allerdings wenn ich mich dann aufgerafft habe und doch auf dem Bike sitze bin ich richtig entspannt und glücklich das ich meinen Arsch doch hochbekommen habe.



das Gefühl kennt wohl jeder.... und danach fühlt es sich noch besser an!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> das Gefühl kennt wohl jeder.... und danach fühlt es sich noch besser an!



Genau!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> *den rest des spieles habe ich damit verbracht meinen rahmen zu schleifen.*



Du auch? Welchen denn?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

meine zerkratzen axman m6, bzw. funworks s-light.

ich glaube da mache ich erst am wochenende mit weiter.
tisch nach draußen, radio an mit bundesligashow und ab gehts.

muss nur früh aufstehen, damit ich vorher noch ne runde drehen kann.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> meine zerkratzen axman m6, bzw. funworks s-light.
> 
> ich glaube da mache ich erst am wochenende mit weiter.
> tisch nach draußen, radio an mit bundesligashow und ab gehts.
> ...



Kauf Dir mal Schleifpapier mit 20er Körnung, das geht dann deutlich schneller!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kauf Dir mal Schleifpapier mit 20er Körnung, das geht dann deutlich schneller!




   Mit Peter Lustig gepimpert?? 

_*duckundweg*_


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Matthias mag nicht mehr mit mir schreiben... schon ok!




Dafür bin ich jetzt da


@Doc: was ist denn mit meim Bild? Das kommt dir nur so vor, weil ich jetzt quasi ein neues "Gesicht" habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit Peter Lustig gepimpert??
> 
> _*duckundweg*_



Und das wo Du nur Polierwatte kennst...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und das wo Du nur Polierwatte kennst...



Shit , den verstehe ich jetzt echt nicht! 
Hilf mir mal...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

Philipp, schönes Benutzerbild!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

die einen pimpern, die anderen .... (polierwatte).

ich hoffe das war so gemeint!


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Boah ihr macht mich etwas unsicher... ihr seht da aber schon das was ich sehe oder? Bei mir ist da das Steuerrohr vom Tomac...


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Shit , den verstehe ich jetzt echt nicht!
> Hilf mir mal...



Ist das Dein Ernst das Du die kleine Anspielung auf Deinen Job nicht kapiert hast?

(und die Zweideutigkeit ist auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen)


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

oh, da lang ich wohl voll daneben.

was machst du denn beruflich, marco?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Boah ihr macht mich etwas unsicher... ihr seht da aber schon das was ich sehe oder? Bei mir ist da das Steuerrohr vom Tomac...



Wenn Büste Tomac heißen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst das Du die kleine Anspielung auf Deinen Job nicht kapiert hast?
> 
> (und die Zweideutigkeit ist auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen)



Hab´s mir so halb gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

Wo steckt eigentlich der Doc? Fernsehen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist Du in Wirklichkeit ein Mädchen? Die wissen auch immer nicht was sie wollen!




  

Darauf brauch' ich ja wohl nicht antworten...




ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo steckt eigentlich der Doc? Fernsehen?


-> Nightride 


P.S.: Wie gut, dass ich noch mal vorbei geschaut habe...


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn Büste Tomac heißen....



meint ihr den Trigger der da ob reinragt? Wird morgen wieder geändert.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Darauf brauch' ich ja wohl nicht antworten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da is´er ja wieder... kannst nicht einschlafen?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

ne hier...stiller leser

Vom nightride zurück, pizza verdrückt und liege schon im bett mit dem PC.

Wenn das steuerrohr dann ohne den knubbel im bild rechts oben. Das stört mich.

Heute hats den kollegen auf die fresse gehaun. Schaltauge verbogen
Das ganze gredagebogen und weiter gings.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Darauf brauch' ich ja wohl nicht antworten...




Warum? - Wir wissen ja deinen Vornamen noch nicht!!!
Komm, komm, komm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> meint ihr den Trigger der da ob reinragt? Wird morgen wieder geändert.



Brüste? Trigger der oben reinragt? Siehst du das denn nicht Philipp??


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> The dark Knight ist der Hammer. Damit habe ich auch meine Cantons getestet. konnte ich nur noch grinsen
> 
> Hier noch zwei kleine Fotos von meiner gestrigen Tour:



Hier hats niemanden gestört.... 

Oder du ärgerst,mich nur


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> meint ihr den Trigger der da ob reinragt? Wird morgen wieder geändert.





InoX schrieb:


> Boah ihr macht mich etwas unsicher... ihr seht da aber schon das was ich sehe oder? Bei mir ist da das Steuerrohr vom Tomac...




*QUARK,ist nix! Lass dich nicht so schnell verunsichern....   
*


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

also mich hats gleich gestört...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

was, werden jetzt aus triggern schon brüste???


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

Ich frage mich immer, was auf dem Bild von Jens zu sehen ist?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

welchen meinst du???


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was, werden jetzt aus triggern schon brüste???



Brüste....


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> welchen meinst du???



ohneworte-Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Brüste? Trigger der oben reinragt? Siehst du das denn nicht Philipp??



der teufel hats geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

aha

So, geh mal schlafen. Morgen gehts dann wieder auf ne runde mit kollegen.

gute nacht leute. und keine brüste oder dergleichen mehr


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Hm....


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2012)

Ich melde mich auch ab... GN8!


----------



## InoX (7. März 2012)

Gute Nacht Jungs 

Ziemlich dreist Marco. Tzzz


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

Marco, ey


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> warum? - wir wissen ja deinen vornamen noch nicht!!!
> Komm, komm, komm.....
> 
> :d



c...


Lasst uns doch Glücksrad spielen... alle, außer TT, lupus_bhg, hhninja81, daniel77 dürfen... sonst wäre da ja kein Witz mehr an der Sache...

Nur Buchstaben...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

conrad
claus
carsten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Jungs
> 
> Ziemlich dreist Marco. Tzzz





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Marco, ey





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> c...




Waaaaaas??    War nur ein Spaß...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> conrad
> claus
> carsten



oder Claudia?

Pssssssssst, ich darf nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Ich weiß es. Hab da ne Quelle..
Wochenende wäre frei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> c...
> 
> 
> Lasst uns doch Glücksrad spielen... alle, außer TT, lupus_bhg, hhninja81, daniel77 dürfen... sonst wäre da ja kein Witz mehr an der Sache...
> ...




Ich petze es jetzt...




























..Captain Future!


----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett, mich in den Schlaf weinen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

Jungs, nach müd´kommt blöd´ !!  Ich muss in´s Bettchen.

Ich wünsche allen eine angenehme Nacht!

VG Marco


----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Da mach ich dann doch mit. Ich steh ja nicht auf der Liste Ich hätte gern ein O .


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

corinna?


gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> conrad
> claus
> carsten



Argh...

Co...



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Waaaaaas??    War nur ein Spaß...



Ach was... 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> oder Claudia?
> 
> Pssssssssst, ich darf nicht mehr!







InoX schrieb:


> Ich weiß es. Hab da ne Quelle..
> Wochenende wäre frei



War ja fast klar... TT, oder vielleicht lupus_bhg...
Egal..

Super!
Dann lass uns morgen klären, wann genau wir fahren.
Tendiere zu Sonntag früh...


----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Ok bis morgen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

O ist also dabei.


Oh, oh. Da bin ich auch dabei!

Nacht!

(Jetzt das dritte mal, oder was...?)


Bis später!

...zum Mittag lesen wir uns wieder...


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ne hier...stiller leser
> 
> Vom nightride zurück, pizza verdrückt und liege schon im bett mit dem PC.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Wenigstens nicht abgerissen, dann wäre schieben angesagt gewesen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> oder Claudia?
> 
> Pssssssssst, ich darf nicht mehr!



Da habe ich ja was losgetreten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

Moin!


Der TT weis es ja...


----------



## unocz (8. März 2012)

moin jungs


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2012)

moin Leute

gestern noch bei besten Wetter radeln 


und heute Schneeregen kalt und nass aber ich habe ja eh ne rotz

schönen Frauentag


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schönen Frauentag



Gut, dass du's sagst - am 08.03. ist Frauentag und da hat auch meine Oma Geburtstag. Da muss ich nachher wohl mal anrufen.

@taunusteufel: Kriegst gleich 'ne PN!
@InoX: Morgen dann radeln?

Ach ja, InoX und Co... (Ist immer noch keiner drauf gekommen? War ich InoX' Quelle?), das Wetter soll am WE nicht sooo prall werden... Zum Glück bin ich da mit Nahrungsaufnahme beschäftigt.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

cord


frauentag, was heißt das?

frauen für alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Wäre mal ne Ansage FRAUEN FÜR ALLE!!!

Hab erstmal gegooglet ob der wirklich heute ist..Was weiß denn ich?

Das erste was ich da gelesen habe: "Ob Blumen verschenken, diskutieren *oder einfach ignorieren*: Den Internationalen Frauentag am 8. März begeht jeder anders."


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. März 2012)

Moin,

ich hab mal ne Frage an die relativ Wenigfahrer unter euch.
Ich habe mir gestern beim Schrauben mal den Antriebsstrang meiner Räder angeschaut und musste feststellen dass ich fast kein verschleiß feststellen konnte.
Ich hab an der Kassette und an der Kurbel die schon seid über fünf Jahren im Einsatz ist und sogut wie keine Pflege bekommt keine Spitzen Zähne, Haifischzähne oder sowas gesehen. hat ca 6T KM runter. Kette ca 2T und hat sich um 1mm gelängt.
Kette ist ne XT und die Kassette ne 400g schwere Sram PG Irgendwas.

ist das normal dass da 0 dran ist ?? Wenn ich manche hier hören die in einer saison 5 kette 3 Kassetten und kettenblätter verheizen.......was fahren die denn ? 500.000km in der Saison

VG
marco


----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Bei mir sind Kassette und Kette nach ca. 2500-3000 km fällig. Die Kettenblätter halten deutlich länger.

Die Kette springt dann auf den kleinsten 4 Ritzeln der Kassette manchmal über und das kann ziemlich nerven.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, was auf dem Bild von Jens zu sehen ist?



Ich mit einem Kollegen im Bikepark Willingen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage an die relativ Wenigfahrer unter euch.
> Ich habe mir gestern beim Schrauben mal den Antriebsstrang meiner Räder angeschaut und musste feststellen dass ich fast kein verschleiß feststellen konnte.
> ...



Bei mir teilweise speziell im Winter bei schlechtem Wetter schon nach knapp 1000 Kilometern. Wird bei meinem Gewicht aber auch deutlich stärker belastet.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2012)

denke kommt auch darauf an bei welchem wetter du fährst. Bei mir hats schonmal nen kattentausch nach 3 rennen und die dazwischen fahrenden trainingskilometer gebracht. Immer schlechtes wetter und schleifpapierartiger untergrund.

Ich reinige mein antrieb fast nach jeder ausfahrt...ja ist so bei mir. Ich hasse nen schmutzigen antrieb und der dann auch ned so funktioniert wie ich will. 

Heute kam der postbote mit einem hübschen paket. Leider nicht für mich. habs für einen freund von mir ergattert. Innenleben komplett neu. Nach erster funktionsprobe siehts gut aus.





oh ihr wollt es sicher ausgepackt sehen

hier


----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2012)

he maik hast du die brüste weggemacht???


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

die sid in einem blau eloxierten koba racetool. lecker!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2012)

moin onkel ICH habe nix weggemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2012)

ah verdammt meinte phillip...hab ein durcheinander mit den namen. Brauch jetzt dann auch noch ne liste...sorry

@k_star
ja, das käme auch gut, aber gewichtsersparnis wären nur 30g

Und die MRD funktioniert bei meiner liebsten bestens.

Die sid wird das alte steel hammer von mir, das ja meinem freund jetzt gehört verschönern.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> @taunusteufel: Kriegst gleich 'ne PN!
> @InoX: Morgen dann radeln?
> 
> Ach ja, InoX und Co... (Ist immer noch keiner drauf gekommen? War ich InoX' Quelle?), das Wetter soll am WE nicht sooo prall werden... Zum Glück bin ich da mit Nahrungsaufnahme beschäftigt.



Wirklich?
Ich hab mir den Wetterbericht noch gar nicht angeschaut...

Das wäre ja echt sch... das Wetter ist ja heute schon wieder zum ko...



k_star schrieb:


> cord


Ähm, nein. 



			
				k_star schrieb:
			
		

> frauentag, was heißt das?
> 
> frauen für alle?


----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2012)

die sid ist für dieses. wer schon lenger hier ist kennt es sicher noch...





damit es noch fotos mit panorama gibt





Meine freundin ist gerade nach hause gekommen und was denkt ihr...will haben diese gabel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2012)

hmm, das bike mag mir ja nicht so zugefallen aber die Gabel ist top...wann gibts denn Bilder vom Ladybike


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

Jens sag mal hättest du dieses Jahr auch innerhalb der Bikesaison zeit für einen Besuch? Ist jezt nich so das ich den Termin im September storniere aber ich würde auch gerne einen Bikeurlaub bei dir bei schönem Wetter machen. Würde dann zweimal kommen (und natürlich auch die die mitkommen wollen/können).


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

War ja fast klar, dass deine Freundin die Gabel haben will, Jens.

So schön, wie die glänzt...

Mir gefällt das Rocky auch nicht besonders... aber mit der SID und 'ner anderen Kurbel bestimmt richtig gut.


@Cihan: Gute Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Ich hab mir den Wetterbericht noch gar nicht angeschaut...
> 
> Das wäre ja echt sch... das Wetter ist ja heute schon wieder zum ko...
> ...



Hier bei HH scheint die Sonne!


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> c...
> 
> 
> Lasst uns doch Glücksrad spielen... alle, außer TT, lupus_bhg, hhninja81, daniel77 dürfen... sonst wäre da ja kein Witz mehr an der Sache...
> ...


 
Constantin wann verrätst du hier denn endlich deinen Namen? Ups


----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Jens sag mal hättest du dieses Jahr auch innerhalb der Bikesaison zeit für einen Besuch? Ist jezt nich so das ich den Termin im September storniere aber ich würde auch gerne einen Bikeurlaub bei dir bei schönem Wetter machen. Würde dann zweimal kommen (und natürlich auch die die mitkommen wollen/können).




ICh frag dich/euch einfach mal wann du zeit hast zu kommen oder wann du kommen möchtest?

Wenn ich nicht gerda übers wochenende in bern sein muss oder ich nicht an einem rennen bin geht das schon.

Wir können das gerne mal angucken.

Ja, das bike ist ja auch modelljahr 1998  und da habe ich ja auch noch nicht so den sinn fürs tunen gehabt. Da hab ich erst angefangen damit.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Mannomann. Nur eine Nacht und schon wieder 10 Seiten 
Ihr habt ja echt nüscht zutun. Heute ist mal Trainingspause -> Zeit zum entlacken


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. März 2012)

Wenn du jede freie Minute deinen Rahmen entlackst ist das ja kein Wunder dass du hier nicht mitbekommst


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Schön wärs  Hab die letzte Zeit mehr mit Lernen verbracht und in der neuen Wohnung noch kein I-Net...


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> damit es noch fotos mit panorama gibt


 
Ich weiß ja das es bei dir anstrengend ist zu radeln aber für's Foto hättest du dich doch mal für 1 sekunde zusammenreißen und die Brust hervorheben können.  Schönes Trikot.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> ICh frag dich/euch einfach mal wann du zeit hast zu kommen oder wann du kommen möchtest?
> 
> Wenn ich nicht gerda übers wochenende in bern sein muss oder ich nicht an einem rennen bin geht das schon.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit September steht ja fest. Wie wäre es mit Juni/Juli?

So, gehe jetzt erstmal schrauben, trotz Sonne.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Doch noch kurzfristig aufs Rad


----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja das es bei dir anstrengend ist zu radeln aber für's Foto hättest du dich doch mal für 1 sekunde zusammenreißen und die Brust hervorheben können.  Schönes Trikot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du bei mir bist werden wir diesen trail mal fahren. Das ist ein verd... sauh...d da rauf.
Meine freundin hat mich damals verf...t deswegen. Da war eben einfach mal die luft raus. Dieses foto entstand als ich noch nicht lange dort gewohnt habe.

Ich hab keine lust mehr schatzi





der trail ist aber echt der hammer...





bei diesem hab mich beim tunen dann schon besser angestellt





Werde dann mit meinem terminplaner (schatzi) für den juni/juli mal schauen.

Du/ihr werdet wieder von mir hören.

der onkel (jens)


----------



## InoX (8. März 2012)

Das schwarze Vertex ist sehr geil. Die Raceface gefällt mir

@Lupus: Morgen geht klar. wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wenn du bei mir bist werden wir diesen trail mal fahren.


 
Es ist dein Territorium, du bist der Guide und es wird das gemacht was du sagst. 

Was ist mit dem 1. und 2. Bild?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> @Lupus: Morgen geht klar. wohin?



Gute Frage. Ich schreib' dir nachher mal 'ne PN. Erstmal was essen...


----------



## reddevil72 (8. März 2012)

Kommt drauf an wie Du fährst, wenn Du nur abwärts rollst braucht's sicher kaum Material.

Meinerseits spende ich jedem Bike mindestens eine Kette / Saison, teils auch 2 (hat jedes eine Laufleistung zwischen 1000-2000km/Jahr). Komme damit relativ Kassetten- und Kettenblattschonend davon. Die letzte Kassette hat jetzt rund 5000-6000 (Gelände-)km gehalten. Wichtig ist die Kette gut zu pflegen (wird bei mir nach jedem Ausritt mit Spülwasser gereinigt, getrocknet und neu geölt) zu wechseln solange sie noch nicht zu weit gelängt ist.



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage an die relativ Wenigfahrer unter euch.
> Ich habe mir gestern beim Schrauben mal den Antriebsstrang meiner Räder angeschaut und musste feststellen dass ich fast kein verschleiß feststellen konnte.
> ...


----------



## unocz (8. März 2012)

guten abend @aLL


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie Du fährst, wenn Du nur abwärts rollst braucht's sicher kaum Material.
> 
> Meinerseits spende ich jedem Bike mindestens eine Kette / Saison, teils auch 2 (hat jedes eine Laufleistung zwischen 1000-2000km/Jahr). Komme damit relativ Kassetten- und Kettenblattschonend davon. Die letzte Kassette hat jetzt rund 5000-6000 (Gelände-)km gehalten. Wichtig ist die Kette gut zu pflegen (wird bei mir nach jedem Ausritt mit Spülwasser gereinigt, getrocknet und neu geölt) zu wechseln solange sie noch nicht zu weit gelängt ist.



Gudden Abend 

Das geht auch total klar. Ich werde demnächst auch die Kette am Racebike runterhauen nach über 2000km wirds Zeit, obwohl nach Verschleißlehre noch bissel geht. Die Kassette auf selbigem hat locker schon 4000km gesehen und hat auch keine Ausfallerscheinungen.

Wichtig ist denke ich wirklich die Pflege! Nicht dreckig laufen lassen, Antrieb immer sauber halten und ölen. Läuft noch zackig wie am ersten Tag


----------



## reddevil72 (8. März 2012)

Neben der Pflege sind weitere Faktoren wie Wetter (Sand, Salz,...) und die Last auf der Kette nicht zu unterschätzen. Denke die höhenmeterfressenden Schweizer fahren da zerstörerischer als Flachländer;-). 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Constantin wann verrätst du hier denn endlich deinen Namen? Ups


Ach Mann, jetzt ist die "Katze aus dem Sack" und der Spaß verdorben 


Also, ich heiße Constantin.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Ich dachte wir spielen hier mit offenen Karten?

Schon wieder ne hässliche Stelle im Rahmen entdeckt - so gelb/weißer Kitt - muss gleich mal das Foto dazu hochladen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir spielen hier mit offenen Karten?


Hmmm...?



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder ne *hässlich*e Stelle im Rahmen entdeckt - so gelb/weißer *Kitt* - muss gleich mal das Foto dazu hochladen.


Tja, den musste ich gestern auch noch mal entdecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Auch so? Ich überlege schon den Bergamont-Menschen hier im Forum mal zu fragen ob das so gang und gäbe ist?!


----------



## reddevil72 (8. März 2012)

Erklärt wohl auch die 3 cm dicke Lackschicht. Der Rahmen wird so durch den Lack stabilisiert, solange er drauf ist...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

Im Steuerkopfbereich fehlt an einer Stelle 3k Gewebe.
Jetzt ist da so eine "abgebissene" Stelle.

Vielleicht kommt später noch ein Bild.


ICH würde die Stelle an deinem Rahmen abziehen, wie gehabt.

Hast du das auch vor?




reddevil72 schrieb:


> Erklärt wohl auch die 3 cm dicke Lackschicht.  Der Rahmen wird so durch den Lack stabilisiert, solange er drauf ist...
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


*Klar, Lack* als "tragendes Bauteil"...

Deshalb kommt bei mir auch *Klar-Lack* drauf, damit der Rahmen nicht an Stabilität verliert.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Also eigentlich sieht es auch nicht so "schlimm" aus wie auf dem Bild. Wenn man mit der Hand drüber geht ist es ziemlich glatt. Dieses Kitt Dingens lass ich da wo es ist, das Steuerroh wird ohnehin schwarz. Dann aber bitte ohne Löcher und Beulen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

...interessant wird es ja zu sehen, wie die rechte Seite sonst so aussieht...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Bisher ganz gut. Mit dem Steuerrohr bin ich jetzt auch fast fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gudden Abend
> 
> Das geht auch total klar. Ich werde demnächst auch die Kette am Racebike runterhauen nach über 2000km wirds Zeit, obwohl nach Verschleißlehre noch bissel geht. Die Kassette auf selbigem hat locker schon 4000km gesehen und hat auch keine Ausfallerscheinungen.
> 
> Wichtig ist denke ich wirklich die Pflege! Nicht dreckig laufen lassen, Antrieb immer sauber halten und ölen. Läuft noch zackig wie am ersten Tag



Mit letzterem habe ich doch klare Defizite...

P.S. Moin zusammen, endlich Feierabend (Beginn heute morgen 07:30)!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

Wow solange gearbeitet? Darf man fragen was du machst?

Achja ich werde morgen Langeweile schieben. Ich kann nicht aufs Rad weil mein Körper dann nimmer mag und Pause angesagt ist. Lernen muss ich auch erstmal nicht und sonst gibbets nichts zu tun


----------



## unocz (8. März 2012)

ein glück ist heute schon donnerstag, war alles in allem ne echt stressige woche. um so mehr freut man sich aber aufs wochenende/biken


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wow solange gearbeitet? Darf man fragen was du machst?
> 
> Achja ich werde morgen Langeweile schieben. Ich kann nicht aufs Rad weil mein Körper dann nimmer mag und Pause angesagt ist. Lernen muss ich auch erstmal nicht und sonst gibbets nichts zu tun



Ich bin im Außendienst beschäftigt, Überstunden und Wochendarbeit wird nicht vergütet.

Gestern war es auch schon von 08.00- 20.00 Uhr
Morgen wohl von 06.45- ca. 20.00 Uhr
Samstag 09.00-19.30 Uhr
Sonntag 09.00-19.30 Uhr
Montag 07.30- 20.30 Uhr
Dienstag schaun wir mal...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin im Außendienst beschäftigt, Überstunden und Wochendarbeit wird nicht vergütet.
> 
> Gestern war es auch schon von 08.00- 20.00 Uhr
> Morgen wohl von 06.45- ca. 20.00 Uhr
> ...



...Puhhh...


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...Puhhh...



So ähnlich ging das letztes Jahr von Ende Februar bis Anfang Dezember!

Wird mir dieses Jahr aber nicht wieder passieren!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin im Außendienst beschäftigt, Überstunden und Wochendarbeit wird nicht vergütet.
> 
> Gestern war es auch schon von 08.00- 20.00 Uhr
> Morgen wohl von 06.45- ca. 20.00 Uhr
> ...



Also ungefähr so wie mein Vater, gut er kann auch desöfteren dafür mal nen Nachmittag freinehmen. Ist heute Nacht aber z.B. auch auswärts...


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

Mal wieder ne tech frage: Ist das normal das ein Schaltwerk, (neu) das fest am Schaltauge montiert ist, seitliches Spiel hat? Habe grad keinen vergleich da, da mein Scale zerlegt ist. Ich habe vorher nie drauf geachtet.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

an der schaltwerksschraube?


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

Naja das gesamte Schaltwerk wackelt leicht hin und her am Fixpunkt des Schaltauges, obwohl die Schraube fest ist. Man kann es sozusagen minimal kippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne tech frage: Ist das normal das ein Schaltwerk, (neu) das fest am Schaltauge montiert ist, seitliches Spiel hat? Habe grad keinen vergleich da, da mein Scale zerlegt ist. Ich habe vorher nie drauf geachtet.




Ein Shimano Shadow, Cihan?  Die eiern nämlich wie´n Lämmerschwanz...  




Nabend MännerZ !!   

Bin nur kurz gegenwärtig..., muss Ebay machen.


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Shimano Shadow, Cihan? Die eiern nämlich wie´n Lämmerschwanz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nabend Marco, nein ist ein Sram X7.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend Marco, nein ist ein Sram X7.



War eben im Keller, meine XOs´ wackeln auch seitlich. 
Was schraubst du denn feines?


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

Och'n low Budged/Trainings/Winter/Starres/alles Bike (Drössiger H-Lite 10.0), nichts besonderes aber ist bis jezt echt schick geworden, passt alles zusammen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Och'n low Budged/Trainings/Winter/Starres/alles Bike (Drössiger H-Lite 10.0), nichts besonderes aber ist bis jezt echt schick geworden, passt alles zusammen.



X7 sagt ja auch für unsere Verhältnisse Low Budget aus.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Shimano Shadow, Cihan?  Die eiern nämlich wie´n Lämmerschwanz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

Hast dich jetzt doch endlich aufraffen können bezüglich Ebay (10-Tageauktion bis Sonntag 18.03.?).


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2012)

So, Jungs, ich bin zu 99% fertig mit dem Taurine!


Bilder folgen...


@TT: Das mit dem Shimano Shadow kann ich bestätigen.
War bei meinem ehemaligen XTR auch so.

Beim jetzigen X.0 gibt's kein Spiel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Hast dich jetzt doch endlich aufraffen können bezüglich Ebay (10-Tageauktion bis Sonntag 18.03.?).




Hi Jens.

So mache ich es sonst immer.   
- Ich sehe schon, du kennst dich aus! 

Heute macht das Starten keinen Sinn mehr, würde zu spät enden.
Also mit geplanter Startzeit morgen, Dauer 7 Tage.  Endet also Freitag vor den 20.15Uhr-Filmen...


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens.
> 
> So mache ich es sonst immer.
> - Ich sehe schon, du kennst dich aus!
> ...



Gibt es da noch vernünftige Filme im Fernsehprogramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> X7 sagt ja auch für unsere Verhältnisse Low Budget aus.


 
Moin Jens.

 also nicht oder doch, Habe grad nicht verstanden ob deine Aussage Ironie enthält.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Jens.
> 
> also nicht oder doch, Habe grad nicht verstanden ob deine Aussage Ironie enthält.



Naja, fuer den Normalbürger halt teuer und bei uns Bekloppten dann Low Budget!


----------



## cpprelude (8. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, fuer den Normalbürger halt teuer und bei uns Bekloppten dann Low Budget!


 
Ach so meinst du das.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2012)

@ohneworte wann fährst du denn Rad? bei deinen schönen Arbeitzzeiten

gruss maik


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Im Steuerkopfbereich fehlt an einer Stelle 3k Gewebe.
> Jetzt ist da so eine "abgebissene" Stelle.
> 
> *Vielleicht kommt später noch ein Bild.*


Da isses!





Sieht doch toll aus, was?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So, Jungs, ich bin zu 99% fertig mit dem Taurine!
> 
> 
> Bilder folgen...


Mehr Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> @ohneworte wann fährst du denn Rad? bei deinen schönen Arbeitzzeiten
> 
> gruss maik



Zu selten, wahrscheinlich Sonntags morgen wieder. Da auf der Messe in HB auch ein Promoter vor Ort ist kann ich wohl erst gegen Mittag aufschlagen und muss dann auch nicht somit nicht den ganzen Tag vor Ort sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da isses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf den Bilder kommt das eh nicht so rüber wie in echt. Ich finds


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

Ich finde ja krass wie schlecht die Rahmen unter den "tollen" Lackierungen teilweise aussehen. Der eine ist doppelt lackiert, der nächste hat Fehlstellen im Gewebe und billig waren die ja beide nicht. 

Da sind mir dann Rahmen wo ich das Gewebe von Haus aus sehe doch lieber. Da kauft man nicht die Katze im Sack. Gehalten haben meine Giants trotzdem nicht...

Auf dem bild sieht man das ganz gut. So wie am Unterrohr hat das Gewebe fast überall durchgeschimmert.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2012)

oh auch ne bastelbude so sieht es bei mir auch gerade aus

guten morgen


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

So sah meine Einraumwohnung aus. 30 qm und 3 Bikes.... Das war schön. Auf dem Bild sieht man das Giant nach dem allerersten Aufbau. An dem Tag habe ich es aus dem Laden geholt und komplett umgebaut. Die SLX-Gruppe und die Crossride im Hintergrund sind direkt zu Ebay marschiert. Ging so weg dass mich der Rahmen mit Gabel ca. 1000 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Nja, bei den Rädern bei denen man von Haus aus das Carbon sieht ist wohl auch "nur" eine schöne Decklage drüber. Wie es untendrunter aussieht weißt du auch nicht.
Ist allerdings für den "Carbonlook" schöner so


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist allerdings für den "Carbonlook" schöner so



Das ist aber sicherlich trotzdem etwas aufwändiger als einfach nur zu lackieren und eine schönere Lösung wie ich finde

Jetzt wo ich das Bild so sehe werde ich richtig traurig dass der Rahmen nicht mehr existiert. Der war wirklich richtig schön.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Eben, das meine ich doch. Das Giant würde ich so sofort nehmen. Nicht einfach nur Carbonlook, sondern auch der Schriftzug und die Sitzstreben sind hübsch.


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

Eigentlich müssten auch die lackierten Rahmen eine ordentliche Deckschicht haben. Die wird dann zwar bei 1000 Rahmen nie gesehen aber der 1001te freut sich tierisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Ich glaube die Quote ist noch VIEL niedriger 
Wobei natürlich in so einem Forum der Trend zum "außergewöhnlichen" besteht.


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

wahrscheinlich aber schön wäre es


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. März 2012)

Das Giant sicht gut aus. was sind das für Reifen ? dachte am Anfang sind RaceKing, aber als ich Kenda gelesen hab......

Gewicht der Reifen ? 
VG
Marco


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Und das passiert wenn ich mich schrecklich langweile 
Nein Spaß ein Kollege brauchte ein paar seriöse Bilder von mir


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und das passiert wenn ich mich schrecklich langweile
> Nein Spaß ein Kollege brauchte ein paar seriöse Bilder von mir



Was machst du nochmal genau?

So stelle ich mir seriöse Bilder Von Hannibal vor...






Die Reifen am Giant sind  Kenda Small Block Eight. Damals noch in der Tomac Special Edition. Hätte ich die mal aufgehoben.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Mannomann


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Was hört ihr hier eigentlich so für Musik?


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

so ziemlich alles was aktuell nicht in den Charts ist. Rock, Elektro, alten Hip Hop, manchmal auch neueren. Ist immer nicht so einfach mit meinem Musikgeschmack. da hab ich selber manchmal Probleme mit


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Also so ein bissel wie ich 
Im Moment läuft gerade Symphony X, sonst ganz klar Dream Theater. Eigentlich alles Rockige, bissel Metal ab und zu auch mal Classic und DubStep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

Rock umfasst bei mir Tool, Placebo, 3 Doors Down, White Stripes aber auch etwas ältere Sachen wie zum Beispiel Deep Purple oder ACDC oder noch älter, dann so Richtung The Doors, Ten Years After. 
HipHop geht manchmal Richtung Eminem (bis zum Eminem Show Album), Obie Trice, Snoop Dogg (bis 2004) oder auch älter bis zu Cypresshill und manchmal auch deutsch mit Fanta 4 aber auch da die älteren Sachen.

Elektro ist manchmal Faithless oder etwas in der Richtung

Bin ziemlich flexibel und anfällig für schnulzige Ohrwürmer. Hatte neulich Gotye mit "somebody i used to know" und Bosse mit "Frankfurt Oder".


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

klar sowas wie AC/DC und Sabbath gehört dazu, ebenso Queen usw.


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

bei mir läuft grade Tone-Loc mit "Wild Thing"
Das ist Hiphop


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> bei mir läuft grade Tone-Loc mit "Wild Thing"
> Das ist Hiphop



Moin die Herren..

"Wild Thing" ist ´ne coole Scheibe 

das ist meine Zeit 

ich höre z.Zt. gerne Hamburger Schnodder Rock...


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

klingt lustig


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

Die Jungs rocken und open air, mit ´nem Bier in der Hand, sehr witzig...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHzbn89HLdk"]Maggers United - Alleine      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtci3GcYRic&feature=related"]Maggers United Leck mich wieder sommer      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Prost.... ach ja, Wochenende!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Hab grad nur ein bissel Krempel bei BikeDiscount und bestellt und schon 60 los?!
Nur Latexschläuche, Talkum, Flicken und Reifenheber sowie Yellowtape und Bremsflüssigkeit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab grad nur ein bissel Krempel bei BikeDiscount und bestellt und schon 60 los?!
> Nur Latexschläuche, Talkum, Flicken und Reifenheber sowie Yellowtape und Bremsflüssigkeit


 
das kenne ich auch brauche noch ne Antrieb für mein SSp


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren..
> 
> "Wild Thing" ist ´ne coole Scheibe
> 
> das ist meine Zeit


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> das kenne ich auch brauche noch ne Antrieb für mein SSp



Was brauchst du denn noch?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

neuen Rahmen und Gabel bestellt.... Projekt Starr-Bike geht los!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Los sofort zeigen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. März 2012)

Heute ist scheinbar Bestelltag. Nächste Woche sollten bei mir 'ne Cassette und ein 40er Blatt eintreffen. Und vielleicht kann ich nachher noch etwas Gelbes von der Post abholen.
Ach ja, Runde mit Philipp und 'nem Kollegen von ihm gedreht. War gut. Bestes Wetter und super Strecke.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

@lupus_bhg: 

War euch nich kalt?

Wo wart ihr?


----------



## InoX (9. März 2012)

War super warm


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2012)

Da bin ich neidisch...
Immerhin hat mein Rahmen schon über 80g abgespeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2012)

lupus bist du dann mit 1x9 unterwegs?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> War euch nich kalt?



Nö, war echt schön warm. Deutlich angenehmer als die letzten Tage (da war es zwar auch halbwegs angenehm, aber da war der Grat zwischen zu viel und zu wenig Kleidung schmaler).



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr?



Ein gutes Stück den Havelhöhenweg lang und dann noch etwa 3/4 der 2010er Grunewald Marathon Strecke.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> bist du dann mit 1x9 unterwegs?



Si. 40t Blatt vorn, 11-32t Cassette hinten. Sollte ganz gut klappen.
Nächsten Sa habe ich wegen meines Knies einen Termin zum MRT, dann weiß ich auf jeden Fall, ob das mit der Übersetzung gutgeht.

Ach ja, und noch etwas zum o.g. Paket: Zustellversuch war am 07. und der Zettel lag heute (09.) erst im Briefkasten. Die Unterschrift des Zustellers sieht aus wie ein Integral-Zeichen aus der Analysis. Mehr steht da nicht.

Edit: Es war wirklich die erwartete Lieferung:


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> neuen Rahmen und Gabel bestellt.... Projekt Starr-Bike geht los!


 
Nabend, Leute.

Marcus welchen Rahmen und was für eine Gabel hast du bestellt?


----------



## unocz (9. März 2012)

nabend und endlich
*WOCHENENDE !!!!*


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend und endlich
> *WOCHENENDE !!!!*



So'n Schaizz, gerade zurück und erfahre gleich zu einem Rentnergeburtstag wo sich wieder nur über die selben Landwirtschaftsgeschichten wie seit 10 Jahren unterhalten wird! und ich bin saumüde und kaputt.

Nicht das ich ja morgen und Sonntag wieder los muss..., und der eingeplante laue Dienstag wird auch nichts wegen Promo-Termins in der Wesermarsch!


----------



## unocz (9. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So'n Schaizz, gerade zurück und erfahre gleich zu einem Rentnergeburtstag wo sich wieder nur über die selben Landwirtschaftsgeschichten wie seit 10 Jahren unterhalten wird! und ich bin saumüde und kaputt.
> 
> Nicht das ich ja morgen und Sonntag wieder los muss..., und der eingeplante laue Dienstag wird auch nichts wegen Promo-Termins in der Wesermarsch!




mein mitleid haste !!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mein mitleid haste !!!!!



Mal sehen was Mittwoch geht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nö, war echt schön warm. Deutlich angenehmer als die letzten Tage (da war es zwar auch halbwegs angenehm, aber da war der Grat zwischen zu viel und zu wenig Kleidung schmaler).


OK... ich finde es hier kalt...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ein gutes Stück den Havelhöhenweg lang und dann noch etwa 3/4 der 2010er Grunewald Marathon Strecke.


Ah, gut!
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja morgen früh vor'm Regen kurz in den Wald...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Si. 40t Blatt vorn, 11-32t Cassette hinten. Sollte ganz gut klappen.
> Nächsten Sa habe ich wegen meines Knies einen Termin zum MRT, dann weiß ich auf jeden Fall, ob das mit der Übersetzung gutgeht.






lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Edit: Es war wirklich die erwartete Lieferung:


Na endlich! 




unocz schrieb:


> nabend und endlich
> *WOCHENENDE !!!!*


Heyyy!




ohneworte schrieb:


> So'n Schaizz, gerade zurück und erfahre gleich  zu einem Rentnergeburtstag wo sich wieder nur über die selben  Landwirtschaftsgeschichten wie seit 10 Jahren unterhalten wird!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> OK... ich finde es hier kalt...
> 
> 
> Ah, gut!
> ...



Hier waren es 12 Grad Plus aber ein eisiger Wind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier waren es 12 Grad Plus aber ein eisiger Wind.


Ja, der Wind macht vieles kaputt... hier auch... Thermometer zeigt vielleicht 10°C, gefühlt sind es dann aber 0°.


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

So geht los zur Bier- und Steinhägerparty (ich trinke mit Sicherheit nur Wasser).


----------



## unocz (9. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So geht los zur Bier- und Steinhägerparty (ich trinke mit Sicherheit nur Wasser).




spielverderber  
aber musst ja bestimmt noch fahren..............


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.Nach meinen bildern von sylt und einem super kommentar von einem bestimmten user hier bin ich nun zum gay mutiert

danke...

morgen gibts dann wieder bilder...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Nach meinen bildern von sylt und einem super kommentar von einem bestimmten user hier bin ich nun zum gay mutiert


 Welches Bild???

Was machst du auf Sylt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Bestimmt das hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075052

Ich sach nur:






Sch. auf die blöden Kommentare 
Tust du bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Oh, der Kommentar war ja von cpprelude...


Tja, ist heutzutage schon gefährlich, als männliche Person lobende Worte über andere Männer los zu lassen.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2012)

klar doch...das hier





hier der link...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075052


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2012)

ja, er hat mir zu ehren verholfen...


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> spielverderber
> aber musst ja bestimmt noch fahren..............



Nö, aber das passt nicht in meinen persönlichen Plan mit der Fitness und Gewichtsreduzierung.


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, er hat mir zu ehren verholfen...



Gibt hier zu solchen Fotos selten so viele Kommentare! Welche Ehre!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

Sylt ist der Hammer!! Ich habe noch kein Fleck in Deutschland erlebt, der mehr URLAUB ist.. Ich liebe diese Insel!


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sylt ist der Hammer!! Ich habe noch kein Fleck in Deutschland erlebt, der mehr URLAUB ist.. Ich liebe diese Insel!



Mit dem Bike in den Dünen, was geht da überhaupt?


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Nach meinen bildern von sylt und einem super kommentar von einem bestimmten user hier bin ich nun zum gay mutiert


 
Naja nicht du sondern ich bin anscheinend der Gay.  



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh, der Kommentar war ja von cpprelude...
> 
> 
> Tja, ist heutzutage schon gefährlich, als männliche Person lobende Worte über andere Männer los zu lassen.


 
Ist mir Latte, Auch nach diesen ganzen Kommentaren den die Kids abgegeben haben, würde ich's nochmal genau so schreiben.  Die sind einfach zu uncool für so was, ich bin lieber ehrlich und hab das geschrieben was ich in dem Moment gedacht habe. So was wie ein Kompliment als Typ einem Typen zu machen ohne ein fünkchen Gay zu sein kennen die anscheinend nicht. (die Denkweise bei denen ist der, das man bloß nicht so einen Spruch loslassen sollte denn man ist dann ja gleich voll der Gay ) Aus meinen Kommentaren kann man erkennen das ich immer noch alles mit Humor gesehen habe.  Einige haben sicherlich auch spaß gemacht aber ich kann mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere dabei ist der es auch noch ernst meint und zu seiner Aussage steht.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

Das war ein Weg zum Stand. Die Dünen sind geschützt und sollten es auch bleiben... 
Ich bin bestimmt 10x im Jahr beruflich auf Sylt und freue mich jedes auf ein neues!


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Naja nicht du sondern ich bin anscheinend der Gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist mir Latte, Auch nach diesen ganzen Kommentaren den die Kids abgegeben haben, würde ich's nochmal genau so schreiben.  Die sind einfach zu uncool für so was, ich bin lieber ehrlich und hab das geschrieben was ich in dem Moment gedacht habe. So was wie ein Kompliment als Typ einem Typen zu machen ohne ein fünkchen Gay zu sein kennen die anscheinend nicht. (die Denkweise bei denen ist der, das man bloß nicht so einen Spruch loslassen sollte denn man ist dann ja gleich voll der Gay ) Aus meinen Kommentaren kann man erkennen das ich immer noch alles mit Humor gesehen habe.  Einige haben sicherlich auch spaß gemacht aber ich kann mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere dabei ist der es auch noch ernst meint und zu seiner Aussage steht.


In dem Sinne: immer locker durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das war ein Weg zum Stand. Die Dünen sind geschützt und sollten es auch bleiben...
> Ich bin bestimmt 10x im Jahr beruflich auf Sylt und freue mich jedes auf ein neues!



Deshalb auch meine Frage.


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In dem Sinne: immer locker durch die Hose atmen!


 
Klar doch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ist mir Latte


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

Ich bin dann mal weg für heute, gute N8!


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sylt ist der Hammer!! Ich habe noch kein Fleck in Deutschland erlebt, der mehr URLAUB ist.. Ich liebe diese Insel!


 
Nice Pic.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Bäääm!























Beim Gewicht hat sich nix getan.
Obwohl, die Waage springt zwischen 1218g und 1220g hin und her.

Morgen muss ich noch mal mit feinerem Papier schleifen...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bäääm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt...ist das gut!! Der Fussboden gefällt mir

Super Arbeit 

@Cihan

Drössiger und Gabel ist bestellt


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend, Leute.
> 
> Marcus welchen Rahmen und was für eine Gabel hast du bestellt?


 
Oder willst du noch nichts verraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Cihan
> 
> Drössiger und Gabel ist bestellt


 
Also das helblau/orange Drössi und welche Gabel?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Verdammt...ist das gut!! Der Fussboden gefällt mir
> 
> Super Arbeit


Danke!

Ich finde das Ding jetzt auch verd. geil.

Der Fußboden?
Echt?
Mir gefällt er auch. Sehr angenehm, drauf zu laufen.

Am liebsten würde ich das Taurine jetzt schon aufbauen...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Oder willst du noch nichts verraten?



Rahmen: H-lite in dunkel blau-matt

und diese Gabel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123#ht_1419wt_1026

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die OK ist... 

Was macht dein Bike?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Rahmen: H-lite in blau
> 
> *und diese Gabel:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123#ht_1419wt_1026*
> ...


Wieso denn mit Canti-Aufnahme???


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich finde das Ding jetzt auch verd. geil.
> 
> ...



Ich habe den gleichen Boden

Wann geht der Rahmen zum Lacker?

Die Canti-Aufnahme flex ich ab ;-)


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was macht dein Bike?


 
Fehlt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe den gleichen Boden
> 
> Wann geht der Rahmen zum Lacker?
> 
> Die Canti-Aufnahme flex ich ab ;-)


Montag um ca. 6:30 bin ich beim Lackierer.

Ach so, du auch?
Altbau?


----------



## cpprelude (9. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Rahmen: H-lite in dunkel blau-matt


Schön, kann man was draus machen schwarze Parts würden passen.
Oder Willst du ein HSV Bike draus machen? 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Canti-Aufnahme flex ich ab ;-)


 
Die sind doch abschraubbar oder? 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so, du auch?
> Altbau?


 
Wen meinst du, Marcus oder mich?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wen meinst du, Marcus oder mich?


Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2012)

Speed-Maschine:


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

Na das ist aber mal ein gestrecktes Oberrohr.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. März 2012)

Scheiß Messetermine und niiiiie wieder Allohol Die Internorga ist echt hart..

Sorry Jungs!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Na das ist aber mal ein gestrecktes Oberrohr.


Aber hallo!


Die Steifigkeit im "vorderen Rahmentrapez" dürfte nicht besonders sein...


An sich finde ich das Rad aber mega geil.

Zwei Leute und entspannt mit mindestens 50km/h durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Scheiß Messetermine und *niiiiie wieder Allohol* Die Internorga ist echt hart..
> 
> Sorry Jungs!


Waaat?


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber hallo!
> 
> 
> Die Steifigkeit im "vorderen Rahmentrapez" dürfte nicht besonders sein...
> ...


 
Gxxl ist es, hast recht muß Spaß machen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Gxxl ist es, hast recht muß Spaß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

Und die Kurbeln sind durch eine Welle verbunden oder was?
Constantin, du bist ja auch hellwach, bist ganz aufgeregt wegen morgen früh was?


----------



## hhninja81 (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Waaat?



Das sage ich jedes mal, wenn ich ein Kater haben...

Teufelszeug!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und die Kurbeln sind durch eine Welle verbunden oder was?
> Constantin, du bist ja auch hellwach, bist ganz aufgeregt wegen morgen früh was?


Die sind bestimmt auf der anderen Seite über eine Kette verbunden.
Wird bestimmt durch den fetten Rahmen verdeckt.

Jo, Cihan, bin noch gut wach.
Aufgeregt?
Näääh.

Muss hier noch was für daniel77 fertig machen.
Wollte das schon Donnerstag los schicken... aber da kam der Rahmen dazwischen...


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das sage ich jedes mal, wenn ich ein Kater haben...
> 
> Teufelszeug!


 
Zu welchem Anlass gab es denn was zu trinken? Grüße an dieser stelle an Crimson, hier gibt es wieder ordentlich wat zu lesen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das sage ich jedes mal, wenn ich ein Kater haben...
> 
> Teufelszeug!


Ach was...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

was ist hier denn los?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Rahmen: H-lite in dunkel blau-matt
> 
> und diese Gabel:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123#ht_1419wt_1026
> ...



Moin!


Marcus, davon habe ich *eine Neue* vor 3 Monaten für 100,- im Bikemarkt verkauft.
Die verlinkte Gabel ist baugleiche der KEIL. Hält und funktioniert! 
Nur abflexen der Cantis kommt bestimmt weniger gut, da das Zeugs auch noch verklebt ist..


Komme gerade von einem 50. Geburtstag mit Live-Band...  Simple Minds, Dire Straits, Marillion,....    ...war goil!!!!  Nur 3h Schlaf, dann arbeiten und jetzt Wein knallt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einem 50. Geburtstag mit Live-Band...  Simple Minds, Dire Straits, Marillion,....    ...war goil!!!!  Nur 3h Schlaf, dann arbeiten und jetzt Wein knallt!


Nice... 

Hi TT!


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was macht dein Bike?


 
Vor ein par Tagen sah es noch so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Hey, schaut ziemlich cool aus 

Gefällt mir fast besser, als dein Scale.


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

Ich finde es auch sehr schick, die sind echt sehr gut verarbeitet. Aus welchem Grund findest du es fast besser als das Scale?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch sehr schick, *die sind echt sehr gut verarbeitet*. Aus welchem Grund findest du es fast besser als das Scale?


Welche sind sehr gut verarbeitet?

Grund: Klares "Farb"konzept.


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Welche sind sehr gut verarbeitet?
> 
> Grund: Klares "Farb"konzept.


 
Die Scotts sowieso aber ich meinte das Drössiger. Ach deswegen, ja ich habe mir bei der Auswahl der Parts wieder mal Mühe gegeben passt echt alles gut zusammen. Bevor alles zusammen geschraubt war wollte ich sehr gerne das Drössiger Dekor am Rahmen haben aber jezt wo alles verbaut ist finde ich es so auch nicht schlecht, @all was sagt ihr?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

N8!


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

GN8, muß jezt auch langsam schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

moin jungs!
so mal schauen von welcher seite sich das simplon zeigt heute vormittag.
aber 6 tage lieferzeit ist schon mal ein wort


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs!
> so mal schauen von welcher seite sich das simplon zeigt heute vormittag.
> aber 6 tage lieferzeit ist schon mal ein wort



HAb ich da jetzt was überlesen???

Hast du jetzt abbestellt?? Gehst zu simplon rüber??

Simplon ist cool. hat mir in brixen auf anhieb gepasst.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

gestern war skifahrn angesagt...30min fahrzeit und ab gehts










das i-phone meiner freundin kann einfach nicht mit der quali vom htc mithalten...


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

naja abbestellt noch nicht, das kommt jetzt heute einfach darauf an wie mein gefühl ist und wie die verhandlungen laufen 






ps.: coole pics!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

wünsch dir viel spass...geh jetzt mit budis laufen und dann gibts fachgespräche und kaffee beim kollegen im laden...

es war gestern traumhaft...und der pulverschnee


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

ja das das spaß gemacht hat glaube ich dir gerne .


bis später


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir Latte, Auch nach diesen ganzen Kommentaren den die Kids abgegeben haben, würde ich's nochmal genau so schreiben.   Die sind einfach zu uncool für so was, ich bin lieber ehrlich und hab  das geschrieben was ich in dem Moment gedacht habe. So was wie ein  Kompliment als Typ einem Typen zu machen ohne ein fünkchen Gay zu sein  kennen die anscheinend nicht. (die Denkweise bei denen ist der, das man  bloß nicht so einen Spruch loslassen sollte denn man ist dann ja gleich  voll der Gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist das nunmal  Wobei deine Ehrlichkeit ist löblich 
Ich wurde auch schon als Gay abgestempelt: "Ihh ist der schwul, guckt mal der hat rasierte Beine!" - "Ach was, dann stehe ich plötzlich auf Kerle?"






cpprelude schrieb:


> Zu welchem Anlass gab es denn was zu trinken? Grüße an dieser stelle an Crimson, hier gibt es wieder ordentlich wat zu lesen.



Ja so ne Kacke, gestern Abend so um halb 11 gings los mit saumäßigen Kopfschmerzen. Lag wohl an der zu geringen Zeit draußen. Obwohl ich 1,5h morgens mit dem Hund raus war.
Eigentlich wollte ich auch noch nen "Date" klarmachen, ist aber leider nichts geworden, habs nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin schlafen gegangen. 
Jetzt ists aber schon viel besser


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Scheiß Messetermine und niiiiie wieder Allohol Die Internorga ist echt hart..
> 
> Sorry Jungs!



Darf ich da auf meinen Post mit dem Steinhäger und meine Absicht bezüglich Wassertrinken verweisen!


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist hier denn los?



Du fährst einfach zu viel mit Deinem Bike!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Moin!

6 Tage Lieferzeit.
Hammer!
Dann könntest du ja ohne Verzögerung und weitere Ärgernis über die Lieferzeit/Lieferbarkeit in die neue Bikesaison starten.

Aber kommt dann trotzdem drauf an, an welchem Bike dein Herz hängt...


@onkel: super Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (10. März 2012)

Sag auch mal wieder MOIN!

Hab die ganze Zeit nur mit dem Handy mitgelesen...

Bin grad zur Fortbildung unter der Woche in Dortmund, und kann nur am Wochenende nach Hause...


@bikeaddicted:
Der Rahmen gefällt!
Saubere Arbeit...Junge!

@doc
die Geschichte mit deinem Sylt Bild find ich echt genial!!
Und wir haben glaub ich den selben Friseur.

@unocz:
Ich würde auf den Rahmen warten, hast doch immer noch das Cube!
Um welchen Zeitraum geht es denn bei der Lieferung?

@Inox:
Deine Signatur find ich stark!
Darf ich die klauen?

@ohneworte:
Wie gehts vorran...jetzt unter XXX.
Oder?

@TT:
Na Du!
Alles Fit?
Muss mal wieder ne Runde mit Dir texten...über Seiltechnik und so...

@Ninja:
Wie? Du hast schon wieder nen Kater...

@cpprelude:
Merhabalar 
Das Drössiger sieht gut aus, finde das braucht keine Decals...


Gruß an alle!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted:
> Der Rahmen gefällt!
> Saubere Arbeit...Junge!


Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

@unocz: Stimmt ja, du hast ja noch das CUBE!

Und wenn dein "Herz" am Raven hängt, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle auch warten.

Wenn du was anderes bestellst, wirst du dich zwar schon ein paar Wochen/Monate kotz: ) füher freuen, dafür kommen dann später in einem selbst die Stimmen hoch: "Hätte ich mal lieber gewartet... Mist..." usw.


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. März 2012)

Genauso hab ich mir das auch gedacht....
Jetzt gehts dann in die Stadt, danach endlich ne große Runde rocken.
Die Sonne scheint bei herrlichen 12grad!
Zuhause ists halt doch am schönsten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Genauso hab ich mir das auch gedacht....
> Jetzt gehts dann in die Stadt, danach endlich ne große Runde rocken.






sellyoursoul schrieb:


> *Die Sonne scheint bei herrlichen 12grad!*
> Zuhause ists halt doch am schönsten...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

habe mir grade erst mal Die Suchenden reingezogen. einfach geil!
http://www.filme-von-draussen.ch/?p=397

kennt ihr diesen energieschub, wenn ihr irgendeinen clip (wie den obigen) seht, oder ein bestimmtes musikstück hört, der von innen kommt und einfach alles vergessen lässt?
egal ob es draußen grau ist (wie hier zur zeit), oder man nach einer gestressten woche eigentlich nur noch ausspannen möchte.

ich schnappe mir erst mal noch nen kaffee, und dann gehts spielen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mir grade erst mal Die Suchenden reingezogen. einfach geil!
> http://www.filme-von-draussen.ch/?p=397
> 
> kennt ihr diesen energieschub, wenn ihr irgendeinen clip (wie den obigen) seht, oder ein bestimmtes musikstück hört, der von innen kommt und einfach alles vergessen lässt?
> ...



klar, das ist die beste Motivation.
Mein Lieblingsclip + Song ist dieses hier: [ame="http://vimeo.com/14810823"]SUDETY MTB CHALLENGE 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

@Crimson_: Geil! 

...das Vid von k_star muss ich mir auch noch anschauen...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

die musik ist jetzt gar nicht mein fall, aber das video ist schon nett.
die strecke scheint richtiges mtbiken zu sein, und hat nichts mit den üblichen waldautobahnmarathons gemeinsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

bei uns auch 10° und goilster sonnenschein.

heute nachmittag gehts dann mit den shopkollegen auf ne kleine trailrunde. 

bischen höhenmeter fressen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Hey, Crimson_, wie heißt denn der Soundtrack?

@onkel: Viel Spaß, wa 

:Neid:


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die musik ist jetzt gar nicht mein fall, aber das video ist schon nett.
> die strecke scheint richtiges mtbiken zu sein, und hat nichts mit den üblichen waldautobahnmarathons gemeinsam.



Ich finde gerade die Musik passend: "Let me hear you scream...."
So fühle ich mich dann wenns richtig steil wird.

Jetzt werde ich aber erstmal das Vid von k_star anschauen, natürlich mit nem leckeren Kaffee


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey, Crimspn_, wie heißt denn der Soundtrack?



Darfst mich ruhig Marcel nennen 

Ozzy Osbourne - Let me hear you scream


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darfst mich ruhig Marcel nennen
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - Let me hear you scream


Danke!

Muss gleich auf's Telefon.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darfst mich ruhig Marcel nennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht klar.

Grüße
Constantin


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Der Film von k_star ist bombig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ... natürlich mit nem leckeren Kaffee



sauf dem marco nicht alles weg! 




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Film von k_star ist bombig!



wurde hier mal anfang des jahres an einem film freitag vorgestellt.



greetz 
Kai


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sauf dem marco nicht alles weg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwann habe ichs aufgegeben immer alles mögliche zu checken. Da muss ich schon krank sein und nichts zu tun haben damit ich filmfreitage nachhole


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

war reiner zufall, denn die meisten videos waren ja am anfang eher der ddd szene zuzuordnen.


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

so komme gerade vom weltweiteinzigen simplon geschäft zurück. 
was soll ich sagen.... das razorblade 29 sieht natura noch geiler aus als aufm foto.
gut ich hatte es ja schon auffa eurobike gesehen und als geil befunden.
lange rede kurzer sinn
montag unterschreibe ich den kaufvertrag


so und jetzt gehts aufs bike.....
bis später


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch mal wieder MOIN!
> 
> @unocz:
> Ich würde auf den Rahmen warten, hast doch immer noch das Cube!
> Um welchen Zeitraum geht es denn bei der Lieferung?




liefertermin UNBEKANNT !!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so komme gerade vom weltweiteinzigen simplon geschäft zurück.
> was soll ich sagen.... das r*azorblade 29 sieht natura noch geiler aus als aufm foto.*
> gut ich hatte es ja *schon auffa eurobike* gesehen und *als geil befunden*.
> lange rede kurzer sinn
> ...




Na dann...

Weshalb hast du dich denn überhaupt für das Raven entschieden?




unocz schrieb:


> liefertermin UNBEKANNT !!!!


Da kann man ja :kotz:


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so komme gerade vom weltweiteinzigen simplon geschäft zurück.
> was soll ich sagen.... das razorblade 29 sieht natura noch geiler aus als aufm foto.
> gut ich hatte es ja schon auffa eurobike gesehen und als geil befunden.
> lange rede kurzer sinn
> ...




kurz und schmerzlos...goile sache. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.
Das simplon hat ne schöne form und da bekommst du sicher keinen schrott. wenn kein rocky hätte ich mich ebenfalls für simplon entschieden.

glückwunsch...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2012)

Bin auch wieder von meiner MTB-Runde zurück. War echt klasse nur zu zweit. Haben auch bissel über den bei uns anstehenden 1. Neheimer Live Marathon gequatscht. Für Interessierte: am 24.06 in Neheim mit 30km, 60km und 90km!

Achja leichte Laufräder machen echt viel aus. Habe den LRS vom Bergamont gemoppst und der wiegt in Summe 1KG weniger als der des Starrbikes 
Vom beschleunigen noch mal ein richtiger Unterschied.

Jetzt überlege ich natürlich fürs Bergamont was richtig leichtes zu holen. Jemand einen "günstigen" Tipp für einen ~1250g LRS?

@unocz:

Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich natürlich fürs Bergamont was richtig leichtes zu holen. Jemand einen "günstigen" Tipp für einen ~1250g LRS?


Podium MMX, Funworks S-Light/N-Light Evo, Sapim Superspoke.


Günstig???

Ermessensfrage...


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. März 2012)

So, bin auch wieder zurück!
Nicht mehr gestresst-ein neuer Mensch...




unocz schrieb:


> liefertermin UNBEKANNT !!!!



Na dann, solange könnt ich mich auch nicht vertrösten.
Bin mal gespannt aufs Simplon.

Gruß



k_star schrieb:


> habe mir grade erst mal Die Suchenden reingezogen. einfach geil!
> http://www.filme-von-draussen.ch/?p=397
> 
> kennt ihr diesen energieschub, wenn ihr irgendeinen clip (wie den obigen) seht, oder ein bestimmtes musikstück hört, der von innen kommt und einfach alles vergessen lässt?
> ...



Das kenn ich, manchmal bekomm ich dann mitten in der Nacht noch Lust aufs Bike zu hopsen...

Hab mir erst vor ein paar Tagen die ganzen " Filme von Draußen"
Videos reingezogen...
Sind wirklich ein paar geile dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> Weshalb hast du dich denn überhaupt für das Raven entschieden?




naja das hat mir am meisten von der optik zugesagt.
aber da das simplon dem ziemlich nahe kommt und qualitativ eher hochwertiger ist und vor allem lieferbar..........


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja das hat mir am meisten von der optik zugesagt.
> aber da das simplon dem ziemlich nahe kommt und qualitativ eher hochwertiger ist und vor allem lieferbar..........


Ah, ok, verstehe!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Bevor alles zusammen geschraubt war wollte ich sehr gerne das Drössiger Dekor am Rahmen haben aber jezt wo alles verbaut ist finde ich es so auch nicht schlecht, @all was sagt ihr?



Hi Cihan, ich finde es ohne Dekor edler, VIEL edler. SO lassen! 
Oder wolltest du *Lynskey* draufkleben.. 



unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs!
> so mal schauen von welcher seite sich das simplon zeigt heute vormittag.
> aber 6 tage lieferzeit ist schon mal ein wort



Oh, oh... ich habe eine Vorahnung....



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch mal wieder MOIN!
> 
> 
> @TT:
> ...




Moin, fehlst hier manchmal, Dennis!  
Schön, wieder zu Hause (= IM IBC !!) zu sein..., gelle!? 



k_star schrieb:


> sauf dem marco nicht alles weg!
> 
> greetz
> Kai




Na, meinen Kaffeetick kennt inzwischen wohl jeder..  
Ich sage nur *Starbucks*!!!! 

Hallo Kai,

habe eben deine Bilder aus "mit dem 29er unterwegs.." gesehen.  *seufz*   
Habe den ganzen _piep_ Tag im _piep _Möbelhaus verbracht.., könnte _piep_ und jeden _piep_ erschlagen ; ECHT, nur Pfeifen dort!
Dann noch den Schei$$  kaufen, hier und da gucken...., meine Frau zu mir: "....ach, Schatzi, du musst noch Getränke holen...." ... jetzt 19 Uhr!! 
Morgen ist der erste Umzugstag.
*Also wieder ein WE ohne Training. Könnte echt kotzen!!* 
Bin 10 Jahre wie ein wilder gefahren und habe in 2 Jahren alles er*fahren*e zerstört.
Könnte gerade wieder anfangen zu Rauchen....     Stark sein, Marco!!

*Kai*, deine Bilder haben mir halt eben den Rest gegeben. Hoffe du bist ein paar km für mich mitgefahren!? 



unocz schrieb:


> so komme gerade vom weltweiteinzigen simplon geschäft zurück.
> was soll ich sagen.... das razorblade 29 sieht natura noch geiler aus als aufm foto.
> gut ich hatte es ja schon auffa eurobike gesehen und als geil befunden.
> lange rede kurzer sinn
> ...



...ich wusste es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Cool, Matthias!  


@all

Hallo!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Hi TT!


So viele Smileys...


Du hast einen Kaffeetick?
Noch nie 'von gehört...


Bloß nicht wieder mit dem Rauchen anfangen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hi TT!
> 
> 
> So viele Smileys...
> ...



Hi Constantin.

Ich  Kaffeetick  

Schon!!


Meine schnellsten Rennen bin ich zu meiner Raucherzeit gefahren. Gut, da hatte ich keine Frau mit Kids, kein Haus mit Garten und keine Meisterschule an der Backe.
Was jetzt nicht negativ rüberkommen soll!
Aber da hatte ich Monate mit 1500-1600km dabei..  

Z.Zt. fahre ich ohne Bikecomputer, mag mir das Elend gar nicht ansehen..

Das mit dem Haus und Garten erledigt sich ja jetzt gerade.   - Kein Bock mehr, keine Zeit dafür. 
Die Wohnung im Elternhaus ist groß genug für uns 4, Balkon ist groß und da kann ich machen was ich will...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin.
> 
> Ich  Kaffeetick
> 
> Schon!!







taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine schnellsten Rennen bin ich zu meiner Raucherzeit gefahren. Gut, da hatte ich keine Frau mit Kids, kein Haus mit Garten und keine Meisterschule an der Backe.
> Was jetzt nicht negativ rüberkommen soll!
> Aber da hatte ich Monate mit 1500-1600km dabei..


Das wird dann nicht an den Ziggis, sondern eben an der größeren Menge an frei verfügbarer Zeit und weniger Verpflichtungen gelegen haben.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Z.Zt. fahre ich ohne Bikecomputer, mag mir das Elend gar nicht ansehen..


Ich würde trotzdem MIT fahren.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Haus und Garten erledigt sich ja jetzt gerade.   - Kein Bock mehr, keine Zeit dafür.


Nach DEN Problemen kann ich verstehen, dass du/ihr keinen Bock mehr drauf habt.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Wohnung im Elternhaus ist groß genug für uns 4, Balkon ist groß und da kann ich machen was ich will...


Na dann 

Aber wieder nach Hause, zu den Eltern?
Naja, ich weis nicht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber wieder nach Hause, zu den Eltern?
> Naja, ich weis nicht...



Nein, das ist ein 3-Familien-Haus, mein Elternhaus.
Gehört meinem Dad, aber meine Eltern haben sich getrennt und wohnen nicht dort.
Das Haus wird gerade laaaangsam wieder renoviert und hergerichtet. - Musste etwas unter der Scheidung leiden. 

2 Wohnungen sind bereits vermietet und die große Wohnung unten wird unsere.
Mache dann für meinen Dad noch bissl Hausmeister und Aufseher mit...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein 3-Familien-Haus, mein Elternhaus.
> Gehört meinem Dad, *aber meine Eltern haben sich getrennt* und wohnen nicht dort.
> Das Haus wird gerade laaaangsam wieder renoviert und hergerichtet. - *Musste etwas unter der Scheidung leiden. *


Stimmt ja... 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2 Wohnungen sind bereits vermietet und die große Wohnung unten wird unsere.
> Mache dann für meinen Dad noch bissl Hausmeister und Aufseher mit...


Nice!


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gestern war skifahrn angesagt...30min fahrzeit und ab gehts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gxxl.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ist das nunmal  Wobei deine Ehrlichkeit ist löblich
> Ich wurde auch schon als Gay abgestempelt: "Ihh ist der schwul, guckt mal der hat rasierte Beine!" - "Ach was, dann stehe ich plötzlich auf Kerle?"
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kindergarten 

Zu meiner Frage: Sie war an Marcus gerichtet, aber egal schadet ja nicht auch deine Story zu hören. 




sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @cpprelude: Merhabalar
> Das Drössiger sieht gut aus, finde das braucht keine Decals...


 


Zum Drössiger: Danke für die Meinung, denke auch das ich es so lasse denn da kommen noch zwei weiße Flaschenhalter und ein Speedstuff Kettenstrebenschutz in schwarz mit weißer Schrift den ich hier rum liegen habe. Mit einem weißem Dekor wir das denke ich too much.



k_star schrieb:


> habe mir grade erst mal Die Suchenden reingezogen. einfach geil!
> http://www.filme-von-draussen.ch/?p=397


 
Cooles Video.  Die Musik passt.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> klar, das ist die beste Motivation.
> Mein Lieblingsclip + Song ist dieses hier: SUDETY MTB CHALLENGE 2010 on Vimeo


 
Ebenfalls cooles Video. Musik geht noch durch.



unocz schrieb:


> so komme gerade vom weltweiteinzigen simplon geschäft zurück.
> was soll ich sagen.... das razorblade 29 sieht natura noch geiler aus als aufm foto.
> gut ich hatte es ja schon auffa eurobike gesehen und als geil befunden.
> lange rede kurzer sinn
> ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Gute Wahl, finde das Simplon schick.  Hatte es vorher auch schon gesehen, allerdings als 26er glaube ich. Manchmal muß man das was man sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat durch etwas anderes ersetzen.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Cihan, ich finde es ohne Dekor edler, VIEL edler. SO lassen!
> Oder wolltest du *Lynskey* draufkleben..


 
Nabend Marco, danke auch für deine Meinung.
Was ich davon halte: Siehe oben

Lynskey, was war das doch gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2012)

der mann aus den bergen ist auch wieder zurück, sauber und hat gegessen. heute bischen spät unterwegs gewesen. Kollege hatte noch kunden im geschäft.

1600 uhr losgefahren und 1830 zurück. Was für eine stresstour gehabt. Keine bilder für euch.

hallo @all


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Lynskey, was war das doch gleich?


Englische Marke.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Keine bilder für euch.
> 
> hallo @all


Hi!


Keine Bilder? ->


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Englische Marke.


 
Thanx, na ist dein Rahmen schon unter der Dusche?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Thanx, na ist dein Rahmen schon unter der Dusche?


Nee, wieso?

Morgen geht's weiter mit der Arbeit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> klar, das ist die beste Motivation.
> Mein Lieblingsclip + Song ist dieses hier: SUDETY MTB CHALLENGE 2010 on Vimeo




Wie bekomme ich das Video nochmal auf die Festplatte?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

guck mal über der statistik.
anmelden und dann kannst du es runterladen.

gute idee übrigends. die suchenden auf dem tv ist sicher noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nee, wieso?
> 
> Morgen geht's weiter mit der Arbeit.


 
Ach, ich dachte er würde heute zum Lackierer kommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

*Frage:*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Umbaukit (HT-GXP) -> Klick

Möchte  ein GXP-Lager durch ein vorhandenes XTR ersetzen.

Danke

Gruß Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ach, ich dachte er würde heute zum Lackierer kommen.


???

Gehe doch Montag zum Lackierer.

Der Lackierer hat SA+SO geschlossen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Umbaukit (HT-GXP) -> Klick
> 
> ...



erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht, aber so ein set dürfte ich hier noch rumfliegen haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

Ehemaliger Montageständer, Modell organic:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht, aber so ein set dürfte ich hier noch rumfliegen haben.



Oh, kannst du mal nachschauen...


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch mal wieder MOIN!
> 
> Hab die ganze Zeit nur mit dem Handy mitgelesen...
> 
> ...



Moin,

bin auch gerade von Messe zurück. Von letzter Woche Dienstag auf diese Woche Dienstag war Stillstand mit 103 Kg. Kann aber ja nicht jede Woche deutliche Vortschritte machen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darfst mich ruhig Marcel nennen
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - Let me hear you scream



Und den finde ich richtig geil, hab mir wegen unter anderem diesen Titel die CD geholt.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh, kannst du mal nachschauen...



ist noch da .... pn


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und den finde ich richtig geil, hab mir wegen unter anderem diesen Titel die CD geholt.




Das Lied find' ich auch geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Cihan, ich finde es ohne Dekor edler, VIEL edler. SO lassen!
> Oder wolltest du *Lynskey* draufkleben..
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst Du wohl wo meine schlechte Form der letzten Jahre herkommt. Leider viel zu viele Verpflichtungen...ist leider  so und muss ich mit abfinden.


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

guten abend @ll
ich brauche nochmals hilfe bezüglich eines technischen problems......
also 3x10 xt will ich auf 2x10 umbauen. ich habe kurze kettenblattschrauben und 9fach ta kettenblätter 38/24. was brauche ich noch. geht das mit dem vorhandenen innelager, benötige ich irgendwelche spacer etc/kettenlinie ?????


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

du hast alles was du brauchst.

fahre an meinem 26er eine xtr m970 kurbel mit 26-40 ta chinook. 
funktioniert bestens.


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

naja aber verändert sich nicht die kettenlinie???


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

ja, tut sie.
ich fahre allerdings auch grip shift und kann somit den umwerfer beliebig justieren.

andere leute die diesen umbau vorgenommen haben, setzen den 2,5 mm spacer von links nach rechts.
das kommt für mich aber nicht in frage, da ich schon 1 mm versatz der kurbelarme merke. außerdem funktioniert es ja bei mir problemlos.

wenn du den 3fach umwerfer weiterverwendest sollte es aber auch schleiffrei zu bekommen sein. der käfig ist m.M.n. breiter als beim 2fach umwerfer. dazu noch die schmale 10fach kette.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

Mit den Gripshifts ist´s def. die beste Lösung. Fahre ich am BeOne auch so..


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

Und ich bin noch am zweifeln ob ich mit dem fehlenden dritten Blatt überhaupt klarkomme.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

Hi Jens.


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, tut sie.
> ich fahre allerdings auch grip shift und kann somit den umwerfer beliebig justieren.
> 
> andere leute die diesen umbau vorgenommen haben, setzen den 2,5 mm spacer von links nach rechts.
> ...



das heißt also das ich den spacer definitiv von links nach rechts umsetzen muss. ist denn der spacer standardmässig links??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens.



Moin Marco! Ich verschwinde aber gleich wieder. Muss ja morgen wieder arbeiten und vorab früh morgens 2 Stunden Biken!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2012)

nein, du musst ihn nicht umsetzen. 
manche leute machen es aber.

2fach mit einer eigentlich 3fach kurbel und trigger hatte ich aber auch noch nicht.
nur mit grip shift, und da braucht man definitv den spacer nicht versetzen.

den spacer links gibts ja eh nur bei 68 mm gehäusebreite. bei 73 mm sitzt nur auf der antriebsseite ein spacer.

probier es erst mal aus und guck ob du den umwerfer schleiffrei bekommst.
die perfekte einstellung dauert wahrscheinlich etwas, aber du machst das schon.
abwerfen nach innen, oder überschalten nach außen sind wohl die häufigsten probleme, da der weg des umwerfers ja durch den trigger vorgegeben ist und nicht verändert werden kann.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco! Ich verschwinde aber gleich wieder. Muss ja morgen wieder arbeiten und vorab früh morgens 2 Stunden Biken!



Ich auch. Um 9Uhr beginnt der Umzug.  
Da ich aber  z.Zt. unausstehlich bin, stelle ich mir den Wecker auf 5Uhr und dann können mich hier erstmal alle hinten rumheben..
Bis 8.30 kann ich fahren...

Gruß Marco

*GN8 @ all*


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

gn8


----------



## reddevil72 (10. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Podium MMX, Funworks S-Light/N-Light Evo, Sapim Superspoke.
> 
> 
> Günstig???
> ...



Wie ging das Zitat, war es Joe Breeze?
Leicht, günstig, stabil; wähle 2....


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Wie ging das Zitat, war es Joe Breeze?
> Leicht, günstig, stabil; wähle 2....
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


Nee, das war Keith Bontrager: "Strong, lite, cheap - choose two"




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Um 9Uhr beginnt der Umzug.
> Da ich aber  z.Zt. unausstehlich bin, stelle ich mir den Wecker auf 5Uhr  und dann können mich hier erstmal alle hinten rumheben..
> Bis 8.30 kann ich fahren...
> 
> ...


Um 5:00 aufstehen und in der Kälte Radfahren??? 

Bin auch raus!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (10. März 2012)

OK. Danke für die Korrektur. Immerhin, die Generation war richtig. Und der Inhalt stimmt halt (leider) immer noch. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> guten abend @ll
> ich brauche nochmals hilfe bezüglich eines technischen problems......
> also 3x10 xt will ich auf 2x10 umbauen. ich habe kurze kettenblattschrauben und 9fach ta kettenblätter 38/24. was brauche ich noch. geht das mit dem vorhandenen innelager, benötige ich irgendwelche spacer etc/kettenlinie ?????



Ach das ist eigentlich ganz easy. Habe damals auch einfach nur 40/26 TA Blätter gekauft und die Kettenblattschrauben gekürzt.
Umwerfer dann so einstellen, dass er nicht übers große Blatt wirft und dann ist das auch bei Triggern kein Problem. Bin die Kombination mit XT-Kurbel, XT-Umwerfer und SLX-Triggern gefahren und es war absolut einwandfrei.
Nicht ganz so leicht ist die Sache mit RR-Umwerfern und Triggern. Da hab ich aber auf Drehgriffe umgestellt und es läuft sehr geschmeidig.


Mensch, jetzt habe ich schon wieder den halben Abend verpasst. Bis gerade eben war ich noch in Dortmund und habe die Küche komplett aufgebaut und noch ein paar Schränke 
Und ich war schon wieder bei Mecces, allerdings nur, weil sonst nichts mehr offen war, da zu spät 

@Constantin: Sowas in der Richtung könnte es werden. Ich bin jetzt ein Jahr ohne Probleme die kombo aus Novatec, CX-Ray und Alpine gefahren. 
Ich wollte eigentlich maximal so 400 ausgeben. Wird wohl was gebrauchtes.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> OK. Danke fÃ¼r die Korrektur. Immerhin, die Generation war richtig. Und der Inhalt stimmt halt (leider) immer noch.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05




Noch mal ganz korrekt: "Strong, light and cheap - choose two"

- Keith Bontrager




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mensch, jetzt habe ich schon wieder den halben Abend verpasst. Bis gerade eben war ich noch in Dortmund und habe die KÃ¼che komplett aufgebaut und noch ein paar SchrÃ¤nke


Arbeit, ja?

Mc doof, ts, ts, ts... aber "du darfst" ja 

Wollte mir heute Mittag eigentlich 2x20 Chicken Mc Nuggets rein ziehen.
WÃ¤re dann aber doch etwa viel :-D

Ich "tausche" Nuggets gegen Jogurt (0,1% Fett) mit FrÃ¼chten.



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> @Constantin: Sowas in der Richtung kÃ¶nnte es werden. Ich bin jetzt ein Jahr ohne Probleme die kombo aus Novatec, CX-Ray und Alpine gefahren.
> Ich wollte eigentlich maximal so 400â¬ ausgeben. Wird wohl was gebrauchtes.



Gibt sogar hier im Bikemarkt Angebote.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/484613/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/462097/cat/all


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Um 9Uhr beginnt der Umzug.
> Da ich aber  z.Zt. unausstehlich bin, stelle ich mir den Wecker auf 5Uhr und dann können mich hier erstmal alle hinten rumheben..
> Bis 8.30 kann ich fahren...
> 
> ...





Ich mach mich jetzt auf die Socken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

moin jungs,

zum Thema: 2fach mit Trigger; fahre ich auch 3fach Umwerfer 10fach Kette und es schleift nur manchmal im wiegetritt


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> zum Thema: 2fach mit Trigger; fahre ich auch 3fach Umwerfer 10fach Kette und es schleift nur manchmal im wiegetritt



Moin Maik!

(Die Jungs kommen 15 Minuten später)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

bei mir gehts erst halb elf los nach Polen ne schöne Waffel essen und ne Kaffee trinken


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

moin @all


----------



## hhninja81 (11. März 2012)

Von mir auch ein freundliches... Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gibt sogar hier im Bikemarkt Angebote.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/484613/cat/all
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/462097/cat/all




Guten Morgen 

Der erste hat Vorn eine Steckachse und der zweite ist mir etwas zu teuer.
Ein neuer LRS wird aber wohl erst im Laufe der Saison gekauft. Nach Speedy und Kurbel müssen sich die Finanzen erholen 

Gleich gehts auch wieder aufs Rad, ein wenig am Berg trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

Moin Männaz.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Der erste hat Vorn eine Steckachse und der zweite ist mir etwas zu teuer.
> Ein neuer LRS wird aber wohl erst im Laufe der Saison gekauft. Nach Speedy und Kurbel mÃ¼ssen sich die Finanzen erholen
> ...


Heyyy!

[email protected]!


Der zweite LRS kostet doch 500â¬... da geht bestimmt noch was...


Hier ist komischer Weise auch gutes Wetter 
Angesagt war ab 10:00 Regen.
Ich hab ja eh zu tun 

Jetzt muss ich auch noch die KabelfÃ¼hrungen ausbessern...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

Bin wieder da 
War heute das erste Mal mit Mukke unterwegs. Gerade bei den Bergaufsprints hilft das irgendwie schon.

Der LRS muss sowieso erstmal warten. Vielleicht schau ich auch mal in die Bucht. Kauft ruhig alle 29er


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin wieder da
> War heute das erste Mal mit Mukke unterwegs. Gerade bei den Bergaufsprints hilft das irgendwie schon.
> 
> Der LRS muss sowieso erstmal warten. Vielleicht schau ich auch mal in die Bucht. Kauft ruhig alle 29er


Bergauf sicher gut 

Aber im Gelände und sonst auch kann man sich ohne Musik deutlich besser konzentrieren.


Schau mal 

Ich schnapp' dir nix mehr weg.


Bin gerade mit meiner Hinterbremse beschäftigt... gleich kommt Biathlon... da werd' ich dann schleifen.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bergauf sicher gut
> 
> Aber im Gelände und sonst auch kann man sich ohne Musik deutlich besser konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob es nur ein Gefühl war, aber ich habe mich eher schneller gefühlt 

Auf Straße würde ich zum Beispiel nie mit Mukke fahren, VIEL zu gefährlich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es nur ein Gefühl war, aber ich habe mich eher schneller gefühlt
> 
> Auf Straße würde ich zum Beispiel nie mit Mukke fahren, VIEL zu gefährlich.


Schneller kann schon sein... aber wenn's technisch wird, dann ist man zu sehr abgelenkt...

Im Straßenverkehr: -zustimm-


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schneller kann schon sein... aber wenn's technisch wird, dann ist man zu sehr abgelenkt...
> 
> Im Straßenverkehr: -zustimm-



Wenn man sich ablenken lässt vielleicht. Wenn man sich aber sehr auf den Trail fokussiert nimmt man die Musik eh kaum noch war. Ich fand das so klasse. Werde ich nach Lust und Laune vielleicht öfters machen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ablenken lässt vielleicht. Wenn man sich aber sehr auf den Trail fokussiert nimmt man die Musik eh kaum noch war. Ich fand das so klasse. Werde ich nach Lust und Laune vielleicht öfters machen.


OK.



Ich konzentriere mich lieber ganz auf den Trail.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich konzentriere mich lieber ganz auf den Trail.



Natürlich jeder wie er mag und kann 
Wenns richtig rasant wird oder aber mit Kollegen würde ich auch immer ohne Musik fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. März 2012)

TV Tipp:

RTL 2... BAYWATCH


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> TV Tipp:
> 
> RTL 2... BAYWATCH


 
kenn ich habe ich ja hier vor der Tür



und ne Radler in Polen



gruss


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Swinemünde?

Misdroy?


Au Mann, die Waffeln liebe ich!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

Misdroy? :)[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> ist richtig, immer sehr lecker


----------



## hhninja81 (11. März 2012)

So´ne Waffel würde mir jetzt auch gefallen! 

Aber leider passt das nicht in meinen Diätplan... habe diese Woche genug gesündigt.

Hat von Euch einer Erfahrung mit diesen TRX Trainingsbändern? 

http://www.trxtraining.com/connect/blog/2012/01/26/trx-for-iliotibial-band-syndrome-itbs-part-2/


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ist richtig immer sehr lecker


Ah! 

Dann musst du aber in Ahlbeck oder Heringsdorf wohnen, oder?
Ist ja von der Grenze ein ganz schönes Stück bis Misdroy.

Straße oder Gelände nach der Fahrt mit der Fähre?


@hhninja: Keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

wohne ein Ort vor Heringsdorf...fahrt durch den Wald lief heute sehr gut schau mal in meinen Album da gibts noch ein paar Bilder mehr


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wohne ein Ort vor Heringsdorf...fahrt durch den Wald lief heute sehr gut schau mal in meinen Album da gibts noch ein paar Bilder mehr


Ah! 



Hier z.B. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071452 ?


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin wieder da
> War heute das erste Mal mit Mukke unterwegs. Gerade bei den Bergaufsprints hilft das irgendwie schon.
> 
> Der LRS muss sowieso erstmal warten. Vielleicht schau ich auch mal in die Bucht. Kauft ruhig alle 29er



Ich habe weiterhin genug 26" am Start!


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> TV Tipp:
> 
> RTL 2... BAYWATCH



Aber nur mit abgeschaltetem Ton!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2012)

...nimm mal den letzten Kaiserbäder Ort


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

Tech frage: Kai oder die anderen, muß man bei einer Truvativ Kurbel mit GXP lager die Innnensechskantschraube des Kurbelarmes so lange fest ziehen bis das Lagerspiel weg ist oder muß man sich nach den Drehmoment Angaben richten, die in diesem Fall 48-54 Nm betragen? Ich habe die Drehmoment Angaben jezt schon überschritten und das Lagerspiel (minimal) ist immer noch nicht weg. Das Lager ist zwar gebraucht aber noch nicht viel gelaufen, die Kurbel ist neu. Das ist meine zweite Truvativ Kurbel und bei der ersten war es auch so, das ich sie ordentlich fest knallen mußte bis das Lagerspiel weg war.

Rot = antworten, nicht ignorieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

manche leute sollten besser nur auf der straße fahren!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZWXAX_Zk5EQ


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> kenn ich habe ich ja hier vor der Tür
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Tech frage: Kai oder die anderen, muß man bei einer Truvativ Kurbel mit GXP lager die Innnensechskantschraube des Kurbelarmes so lange fest ziehen bis das Lagerspiel weg ist oder muß man sich nach den Drehmoment Angaben richten, die in diesem Fall 48-54 Nm betragen? Ich habe die Drehmoment Angaben jezt schon überschritten und das Lagerspiel (minimal) ist immer noch nicht weg. Das Lager ist zwar gebraucht aber noch nicht viel gelaufen, die Kurbel ist neu. Das ist meine zweite Truvativ Kurbel und bei der ersten war es auch so, das ich sie ordentlich fest knallen mußte bis das Lagerspiel weg war.
> 
> Rot = antworten, nicht ignorieren.



das lager auf der antriebsseite ist ein loslager. da geht die welle einfach durch.
auf der nicht antriebsseite wird die kurbel über den innenring des lagers fixiert. an die drehmomentangaben halten.
sollte noch spiel vorhanden sein, dann liegt es am lager.


----------



## unocz (11. März 2012)

haaha,  der baumstamm der schreckens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> haaha,  der baumstamm der schreckens



Immer diese Fahrtechnik verweigerer. Ist bei manchen Marathons aber ähnlich schlimm


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das lager auf der antriebsseite ist ein loslager. da geht die welle einfach durch.
> auf der nicht antriebsseite wird die kurbel über den innenring des lagers fixiert. an die drehmomentangaben halten.
> sollte noch spiel vorhanden sein, dann liegt es am lager.


 
Aber warum ist das bei meiner ersten Truvativ Kurbel schon so gewesen? Da war weder Kurbel noch Lagerschalen gebraucht. (Erfahrungsberichte bitte) 50 Nm ist ja eigentlich nicht viel. Ich muß sagen das ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel verwendet habe aber ich weiß das bei den Drehmoment Angaben des Herstellers noch lange nicht's passiert in sachen Festigkeit und ich von Anfang an immer drüber gelegen haben muß.


----------



## daniel77 (11. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> manche leute sollten besser nur auf der straße fahren!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZWXAX_Zk5EQ



 
die sollten lieber bei keinem IXS-Serien Marathon an den Start gehen....

Heute erste "lange" Einheit mit 75km und 1`600hm, lief gut, das Krafttraining zahlt sich aus....

Zu Musik beim Sport: Hab damit vor langer Zeit aufgehört, hindert mich irgendwie daran auf mich selbst zu hören bzw. fokusieren, finde mit Mucke wird das was man gerade sportlich tut zur Nebensache, wir werden schon genug multimedial bombardiert, da sind mir die "stillen" Momente alleine mit meinem Bike/Laufschuhen schon sehr wertvoll.

@Constantin: freue mich dann mal auf meine neue Stütze


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

musik, musik ....

selber singen ist angesagt!


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

Musik während der Fahrt: Muß jeder selber wissen aber ich schließe mich daniel77 an. Ich muß auch die Umgebungsgeräusche usw. hören Wenn ich mich auf die Musik nicht konzentrieren kann dann bringt sie mir auch nichts.


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> musik, musik ....
> 
> selber singen ist angesagt!


 
 Sollen die Bäume einen rückzug machen?


----------



## daniel77 (11. März 2012)

War jemand von euch schon mal auf Teneriffa zum biken?
Plänen gerade unseren Fruehjahrsurlaub zum wandern/biken und relaxen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

aber 2013, oder?


----------



## daniel77 (11. März 2012)

Nope, Mai 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Constantin: freue mich dann mal auf meine neue Stütze


Bin mal gespannt, wann sie bei dir eintreffen wird...

Das mit der Musik sehe ich so, wie du, Daniel und Cihan.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

Naaaaaaaabend, die Herren!  *Hutzieh*


Gut, 5 Uhr war mir dann heute morgen doch zu neblig und unheimlich, aber bin um kurz vor 7 Uhr eine Stunde gejoggt, dann Frühstück und Umzug Teil 1 bis 15.30 Uhr.  
15.35 Uhr auf´s Bike...   Jetzt platt!   ABER glücklich! 

*Cihan*, 
die gleiche Schei$$e habe ich auch gerade mit meiner Truvativ. Das Lager taugt nix und die Montage muss auch anders erfolgen wie gewohnt (von Shimano).
Man muß die Spaßer  richtig setzen!! 
Shimano habe ich im Kopf, da bestimmt schon 50 HT-Kurbeln montiert, aber bei Truvativ/Sram muss ich auch immer nachsehen..

*DREHMOMENT ist Pflicht!!* Dann fahre doch mal zu ´ner Autowerkstatt und lass das Ding richtig nach Herstellerangabe festziehen.


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

Moin Marco, danke für die Antwort in sachen Kurbel, dir auch Kai. Ich habe die Schraube total angeknallt, mit normalem Wekzeug obwohl ich einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe aber ich weiß das das Spiel mit den Herstellerangaben nicht zu beseitigen ist. Dann liegt's wohl echt am Lager und dessen nicht präziser Fertigung.


Was geht denn mit dem Baumstammvideo ab?  21. sec. Er kriegt den Körperteil, wo die Sonne nie hinscheint nicht hoch. 

Ich glaube ich würde sowas von mit Anlauf drüber fahren das ich mich wenigstens glorreich hinschmeiß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Leute!


Ich habe den Rahmen fertig!


Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch Bilder machen und reinstellen kann...


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Constantin.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Leute!
> 
> 
> Ich habe den Rahmen fertig!
> ...



Cool, dann kann es ja bald wieder auf Tour gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Constantin.




Bin so froh!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Cool, dann kann es ja bald wieder auf Tour gehen...


Ja, Mann! 

Jetzt muss der Rahmen noch lackiert werden, dann die Klemme den Weg zu mir finden, die Hülse eingeklebt werden und ab geht's!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja, Mann!
> 
> Jetzt muss der Rahmen noch lackiert werden, dann die Klemme den Weg zu mir finden, die Hülse eingeklebt werden und ab geht's!



Welche Hülse?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Hülse?


Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze aus Alu, schwarz.

Die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze aus Alu, schwarz.
> 
> Die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13217_Sattelstuetzen-Reduzierhuelse-von-27-2mm-.html



Hast du doch vorher nicht gebraucht?! Neue Stütze?  Und warum einkleben?

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du doch vorher nicht gebraucht?! Neue Stütze?  Und warum einkleben?
> 
> Gruß


Mensch, mein Rahmen hat doch 'nen Defekt...

Meinst du, ich würde freiwillig Gewicht verschenken?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

mit was willst du die hülse einkleben?

mein rahmen ist oben am sattelrohr nämlich auch eingerissen.
bin da zar die komplette letzte saison so mit gefahren, aber mehr komfort durch eine dünnere stütze wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mensch, mein Rahmen hat doch 'nen Defekt...
> 
> Meinst du, ich würde freiwillig Gewicht verschenken?



Klebst du eine Hülse über die gesamte Länge ein?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Klebst du eine Hülse über die gesamte Länge ein?


Genau!


Der Rahmen ist erstmal fertig.

Auf dem Sitzrohr war doch noch eine dünne, aber widerspenstige  Lackschicht, unter welcher sich schönes Carbon verbarg und jetzt zum  Vorschein kam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kann man auf den Fotos aber nicht wirklich erkennen.

Auf dem Oberrohr gab es die gleichen Lackreste.
Wurden natürlich abgeschliffen.

Der Zuganschlag auf dem Sitzrohr wurde wieder schwarz.









Morgen geht der Rahmen dann zum Lackierer.

Endlich!


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> manche leute sollten besser nur auf der straße fahren!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZWXAX_Zk5EQ



Autsch, da bin ich ja richtig Fahrtechnikprofi dagegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> Vegeta2205 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kenn ich habe ich ja hier vor der Tür
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> War jemand von euch schon mal auf Teneriffa zum biken?
> Plänen gerade unseren Fruehjahrsurlaub zum wandern/biken und relaxen.



Da möchte ich wohl in der ersten Januarwoche 2013 hin! Auf Deine Erahrungen in diesem Fall wäre ich doch sehr gespannt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist erstmal fertig.



Gesamt-Schleif-Stunden?


*Servus Jens!*

Je später der Abend,......


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gesamt-Schleif-Stunden?


Weis ich gar nicht genau... ach, du meinst die reine Schleif-Zeit, ja?

Das müssten dann so ca. 6h gewesen sein.


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gesamt-Schleif-Stunden?
> 
> 
> *Servus Jens!*
> ...



Danke danke, welche Ehre!

Heute morgen 2 Stunden Biken, dann bis 19.30 Uhr Messe inklusive Abbau. Dann Salat vom Italiener auf dem Rückweg mitgebracht und den Tatort gemeinsam ohne Laptop wegen guter Stimmung in Ruhe mit der Besseren Hälfte geschaut.


----------



## daniel77 (11. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da möchte ich wohl in der ersten Januarwoche 2013 hin! Auf Deine Erahrungen in diesem Fall wäre ich doch seht gespannt!



Ueberleg noch ob ich mein eigenes Bike mitnehme oder miete....werd mal die Bike-Bravos durchforsten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2012)

Bin raus... 


Gute Nacht @all


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin raus...
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht @all



Bye!

Du müsst ja schließlich früh raus zum Lackierer!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

Schon wieder keiner mehr wach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schon wieder keiner mehr wach?


 
Nabend


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

doch.

wenn du mich beschäftigen möchtest, dann kauf sachen aus dem leichtbau verkäufe thread von mir. 

gehe aber auch gleich pennen.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2012)

In letzter Zeit schaffe ich es immer wieder, den Abend abwesend zu sein. Ich verpasse jedesmal die Hauptdikussionszeit 
Aber es gibt wohl schlimmeres 

@Kai: ist nichts dabei für mich. 

Gehe dann auch pennen, morgen ist schließlich auch noch ein Tag

GN8


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2012)

moin leute

Werdet diese woche bischen weniger hören oder lesen von mir.

Bin an einer weiterbildung. Mal schauen ob ich da zeit habe mal hier reinzuschauen.

Habe dann noch die daten für die, die ev juni/juli schon mal bei mir vorbeischauen wollen.

werde sie noch reinstellen sobald ich zeit habe.

schöne woche und greets an alle.


----------



## InoX (12. März 2012)

Moin Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Mehr oder weniger alle schon wieder da.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Und das an einem Montagmorgen... Muss keiner Arbeiten?


----------



## InoX (12. März 2012)

nöö


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Wieder einmal die gleiche Schulung in der ich nebenbei surfe!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieder einmal die gleiche Schulung in der ich nebenbei surfe!



Na na na, so geht das aber nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2012)

mahlzeit!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na na na, so geht das aber nicht



Einschlafen wegen Langeweile wäre schlimmer!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mahlzeit!



Dauert noch eine gute halbe Stunde bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Kartoffeln mit Frikadellen, Soße und Gurkensalat! Habe fertig


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kartoffeln mit Frikadellen, Soße und Gurkensalat! Habe fertig



Echte Sportlernahrung so wie ich das sehe!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Echte Sportlernahrung so wie ich das sehe!



Ich darf das


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich darf das



Für Dich ja eher Aufbaufutter damit Du nicht tot überm Zaun hängst.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Was ich wohl jeden Abend kochen soll, wenn ich nicht mehr zuhause bin?
Kartoffeln, Reis oder Nudeln. Mehr gibts dann nicht


----------



## cpprelude (12. März 2012)

Moin, was für ein tolles Wetter, bei euch auch so?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Grau in Grau, ich bereite mich auch nur auf dei Klausur morgen vor. Heute gehts nimmer aufs Radl.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Wetter ist nicht besonders gut, nicht besonders schlecht.
Morgen anscheinend besser...

@Marcel: Du darfst ja sowieso alles essen...

@Jens: Stimmt auch, das mit der Langeweile und Einschlafen 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Grau in Grau, *ich bereite mich auch nur auf dei Klausur morgen vor. Heute gehts nimmer aufs Radl.*


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Und wie wars beim Lackierer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und wie wars beim Lackierer?


Gut!

Bin jetzt erst auf dem Rückweg vom Lackierer.

Habe noch 2 Stellen entdeckt, wo noch etwas Lack drauf war.
Kurz mit der Klinge abgezogen, dann mit 600er Papier drüber.
Top!

Nächste Woche wird der Rahmen fertig sein.

Die Leute beim Lackierer fanden den Rahmen so schon hammer.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Klingt schon mal super!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Habe gerade den Adapter für den Bremssattel fertig...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2012)

Noch 3 Gramm, dann sind die ersten 100 gefallen! Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Steuerrohr sind so ziemlich fertig. An den Übergängen ist aber noch Spachtel.
Das werde ich dann aber schleifen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Noch 3 Gramm, dann sind die ersten 100 gefallen! Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Steuerrohr sind so ziemlich fertig. An den Übergängen ist aber noch Spachtel.
> Das werde ich dann aber schleifen.




Da bist du mir ja auf den Fersen...

Genau, dort muss man Schleifen.
Sauber geht das mit der Klinge dort kaum.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2012)

mit was willst du die hülse ins sattelrohr kleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was ich wohl jeden Abend kochen soll, wenn ich nicht mehr zuhause bin?
> Kartoffeln, Reis oder Nudeln. Mehr gibts dann nicht



Na, Eier brutzeln wirst Du wohl auch noch hinbekommen!


----------



## InoX (12. März 2012)

Und dazu Bratkartoffeln


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Und dazu Bratkartoffeln



Die muss er aber wohlmöglich noch schälen und vorkochen!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2012)

was auch sehr lecker ist sind nudeln (fusili) vom vortag, diese in der pfanne leicht anbraten, nen schönes ei drüber und speck dazu. als krönender abschluss noch nen paar kleine, halbierte rispentomaten und dann noch etwas salz und pfeffer.

das gibt kraft und tinte ....


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was auch sehr lecker ist sind nudeln (fusili) vom vortag, diese in der pfanne leicht anbraten, nen schönes ei drüber und speck dazu. als krönender abschluss noch nen paar kleine, halbierte rispentomaten und dann noch etwas salz und pfeffer.
> 
> das gibt kraft und tinte ....



... auf dem Füller oder was?


----------



## InoX (12. März 2012)

Da gibts viele einfach Sachen. Ich koche gerne ohne festen Plan


----------



## InoX (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... auf dem Füller oder was?



Na wo denn sonst?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mit was willst du die hülse ins sattelrohr kleben?


Uhu endfest 300.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Da gibts viele einfach Sachen. Ich koche gerne ohne festen Plan



Ohne Plan hört sich gut an, ist mein festes Motto!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na wo denn sonst?



Man weiß ja nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (12. März 2012)

Moin die Herren,

habe ich schon einmal erwähnt, dass ich Hotels doof finde...

Gruß aus Heilbronn

Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> habe ich schon einmal erwähnt, dass ich Hotels doof finde...
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

Nö, kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Muss die Tage auch mal wieder nach Hessen und dann übernachten...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (12. März 2012)

Ich muss mich dran gewöhnen, ich bin die nächsten 8 Wochen nur zum Wäsche waschen in HH... Morgen geht es nach Stuttgart und da ist eine Messe, es sind nur noch Zimmer ab 250 (**) frei


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2012)

hat jemand erfahrung mit co2/ kartuschenpumpen und kann mir mal schnell nen tip für eine brauchbare pumpe geben?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit co2/ kartuschenpumpen und kann mir mal schnell nen tip für eine brauchbare pumpe geben?


Also ich kam bisher mit meiner SKS Airchamp Pro ganz gut zurecht:

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/pu...27IVlF4Z9N5IqFriU4ghkf5xBxXZE-Xrlt4PzW6EYwX2I






Ist für Kartuschen mit und ohne Gewinde.
Du kannst die Menge an einströmendem CO2 regulieren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2012)

nabend @all

na TT gestern alles geschafft????

gruss


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich dran gewÃ¶hnen, ich bin die nÃ¤chsten 8 Wochen nur zum WÃ¤sche waschen in HH... Morgen geht es nach Stuttgart und da ist eine Messe, es sind nur noch Zimmer ab 250â¬ (**) frei




8 Wochen, das ist ja echt Ã¤tzend! Musst Du das Zimmer selber zahlen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Jungens, ich freu mich tierisch auf's WE!!!

Der Frühling soll kommen 


Sch... nur, dass erst Montag ist...


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jungens, ich freu mich tierisch auf's WE!!!
> 
> Der Frühling soll kommen
> 
> ...



Ab Donnerstag Sonne mit mindestens 16 Grad Celsius laut Wetterbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag Sonne mit mindestens 16 Grad Celsius laut Wetterbericht!


Hammer!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hammer!



Oder auch: Goooooiiiiiiiil!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 8 Wochen, das ist ja echt ätzend! Musst Du das Zimmer selber zahlen?



Bei solchen "Sonderfällen" bekomme ich die Differenz zum normalen Preis vom Kunden wieder... Ich kann leider nie 100% planen wo ich wann genau bin und dann kommen solche Preise dabei raus. In München habe ich mal 560 bezahlt 

Wünsche eine gute Nacht, der Wecker klingelt um 6...


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei solchen "Sonderfällen" bekomme ich die Differenz zum normalen Preis vom Kunden wieder... Ich kann leider nie 100% planen wo ich wann genau bin und dann kommen solche Preise dabei raus. In München habe ich mal 560 bezahlt
> 
> Wünsche eine gute Nacht, der Wecker klingelt um 6...



Das war doch mit Thai-Massage!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das war doch mit Thai-Massage!



Ne, es war ein Stundenhotel und ich war die ganze Nacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2012)

Nacht! 

Bin fertich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, es war ein Stundenhotel und ich war die ganze Nacht



OK, da kennt man sich als Hamburger ja besser aus als ich Landei.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2012)

ich habe es getan, ich bin bekloppt!

samstag gehts zum ersten rennen dieses jahr zum possenlauf nach sondershausen.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe es getan, ich bin bekloppt!
> 
> samstag gehts zum ersten rennen dieses jahr zum possenlauf nach sondershausen.



Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe es getan, ich bin bekloppt!
> 
> samstag gehts zum ersten rennen dieses jahr zum possenlauf nach sondershausen.


 oh laufen viel spaß


----------



## unocz (12. März 2012)

nabend zusammen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh laufen viel spaß



nein, ich hasse laufen!

2x 23 km in die runde.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend zusammen.



Moin Mathias,

Bist spät dran!


----------



## unocz (12. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Mathias,
> 
> Bist spät dran!



mahlzeit jens!

ja da haste recht.
musste heute direkt nach der arbeit nach karlsruhe den kaufvertrag unterzeichnen. 
mit viel glück habe ich es dann ende der woche


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2012)

ohherzlichen Glückwusch


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mahlzeit jens!
> 
> ja da haste recht.
> musste heute direkt nach der arbeit nach karlsruhe den kaufvertrag unterzeichnen.
> mit viel glück habe ich es dann ende der woche



Moin,

Die Simplon Jungs sind sehr schnell wenn der Rahmen verfügbar ist. Freu Dich aber auf kommende Woche dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht zu groß wenn das Bike erst kommende Woche da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> habe ich schon einmal erwähnt, dass ich Hotels doof finde...
> 
> ...



Wo bist du denn da?  Muss auch nach Heilbronn zur Audi-Schulung für 4 Tagr...
Hotel Rössle oder Rosengarten...

Moin an ALLE !


----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)

Moin ihr Quaselstrippen...

Gestern kam übrigens meine Rennradkurbel (Racceface Cadence). Denke die 57 Euro waren sehr gut angelegt. Bei dem Preis war sogar noch ein Innenlager bei. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin ihr Quaselstrippen...
> 
> Gestern kam übrigens meine Rennradkurbel (Racceface Cadence). Denke die 57 Euro waren sehr gut angelegt. Bei dem Preis war sogar noch ein Innenlager bei. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.



Apropos Rennrad, die neuer Red soll auch schon lieferbar sein, sabber!

Und der TT ist ja auch noch da, Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

Prima,

der heutige Wiegedienstag hat den nächsten Fortschritt gebracht. Nachdem letzten Dienstag 103,0 Kilos auf der Waage wie auch in der Woche davor standen zeigte sie vorhin 101,9 Kg an.

Meine Belohnung in Form der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen 29er rückt immer näher!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin ihr Quaselstrippen...
> 
> Gestern kam übrigens meine Rennradkurbel (Racceface Cadence). Denke die 57 Euro waren sehr gut angelegt. Bei dem Preis war sogar noch ein Innenlager bei. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.



Habe gerade mal bei CRC geguckt, wie die aussieht. Und da kostet die 57, hast du die da gekauft?
Sieht ziemlich schick aus. Falls es irgendwann (im nächsten Jahr vielleicht) mal was mit dem Crosser wird, könnte ich mir die ganz gut vorstellen. Wäre ja vermutlich eh schwarz...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

guten morgen

...warte gerade auf die Sonne, will ja gleich Biken, da heute frei


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

lupus, haste dein RR nicht mehr?

gruss


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2012)

Schon 'n Weilchen nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)

Ja die ist von CRC. bei dem Preis habe ich nicht lange überlegt. Dass dann auch noch ein Innenlager dabei ist war der Hammer. 
Sie hat allerdings keinen roten Schriftzug, was mir auch viel besser passt, und silberne Schrauben. Hier ein Bild von dem Design:

http://www.bikester.ch/fahrradteile/kurbeln-innenlager/raceface-cadence-crank-road-compact/7889.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2012)

Sooo, ich mache mich mal los - eine Straßenrunde mit Constantin. Mal schauen, ob er in diesem Jahr wirklich nur 50 km gefahren ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sooo, ich mache mich mal los - eine Straßenrunde mit Constantin. Mal schauen, ob er in diesem Jahr wirklich nur 50 km gefahren ist.


Es waren wirklich höchtens 50.

Mal sehen, vielleicht geht ja doch was bei mir


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sooo, ich mache mich mal los - eine Straßenrunde mit Constantin. Mal schauen, ob er in diesem Jahr wirklich nur 50 km gefahren ist.



Tachokontrolle?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

So, zurück und geduscht.

War super mit lupus_bhg!

Noch einmal Entschuldigung an dich, für meine satte Verspätung!


Bei mir ging doch etwas...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Ich will auch fahren! Und nicht den ganzen Tag in der Uni rumhängen... dafür jetzt nur noch eine Klausur dieses Semester 
Immerhin habe ich heute Abend Zeit zum entlacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tachokontrolle?



Wenn ich's nicht besser wüsste, würde ich behaupten, dass er lügt. War nicht wirklich langsam. Aber wir waren ja auch nicht im Wald. Und ich habe bisher immer noch eine glänzende Ausrede, die leider nicht nur eine Ausrede ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So, zurück und geduscht.
> 
> War super mit lupus_bhg!



Das duschen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2012)

Uargh, danke...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das duschen?


 
ohjeh

TT biste schon daheim? oder wo im Hotel?

gruss


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das duschen?



Komm mal runter, Marco 


Lass "stecken"  


@Vegeta2205:


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

@lupus_bhg: Na ja, lügen tu ich nich, aber ich war ja das ein oder andere mal laufen und dazu noch 3/4mal beim Spinning.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. März 2012)

so war heute mal hier radel:
Aktueller Track 13 MRZ 2012 1023.k...
aber irgendwie blieb die Sonne im Westen hängen


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: Na ja, lügen tu ich nich, aber ich war ja das ein oder andere mal laufen und dazu noch 3/4mal beim Spinning.



Deswegen sagte ich ja "wenn ich's nicht besser wüsste". Du solltest öfter mit dem Müsing fahren, bis das Taurine wieder steht. Ist ein ganz schickes Rad.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja "wenn ich's nicht besser wüsste". Du solltest öfter mit dem Müsing fahren, bis das Taurine wieder steht. Ist ein ganz schickes Rad.




Spinning kann ich nur empfehlen!

"Wärmstens" schreib ich lieber nicht, da ansonsten vielleicht jemand das ganze wieder in eine gewisse Richtung lenken könnte 


Oh, danke!

Das Müsing ist schon ok...  mal sehen... will eigentlich am WE das schöne Wetter nutzen...

Dass ich dein F super finde usw., weist du ja.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. März 2012)

Mal was anderes. Damit kommt das Rennfieber gleich wieder. Super-Video von Super-Rennen. Leider mit nicht ganz optimalem Ausgang:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33923167"]Team highlights 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2012)

hei jungs guten abend.

Muss ein treffen für den sommer (JUni/Juli) leider abbrechen. Da ich im moment in einer ü¨gewissen krise mit meiner freundin bin.

Sorry jungs. Vielleicht werdet ihr mich in nächster zeit nicht so viel hören oder lesen.

Das treffen ende september ist ok und bleibt mal so.

wünsch euch einen schönen abend noch.


----------



## unocz (13. März 2012)

ja privates geht immer vor.......ich hoffe nichts schlimmes !!!!!


----------



## reddevil72 (13. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs guten abend.
> 
> Muss ein treffen für den sommer (JUni/Juli) leider abbrechen. Da ich im moment in einer ü¨gewissen krise mit meiner freundin bin.
> 
> ...



Wünsche auf jeden Fall alles Gute. Meine überschaubare Aktivität hat ja auch mit Prävention des obigen Problems zu tun. Neben Familie, Job und Bike steht das Fachsimpeln im Forum hinten an. 

Trotzdem Happy Trails.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs guten abend.
> 
> Muss ein treffen für den sommer (JUni/Juli) leider abbrechen. Da ich im moment in einer ü¨gewissen krise mit meiner freundin bin.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Macht (für mich) absolut nichts 


Kopf hoch 


Perfekt!

Dir auch!



unocz schrieb:


> ja privates geht immer vor.......


Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2012)

sieht leider eher schlimm aus.

muss gucken wies weitergeht...

es ist perfekt mit ihr nur machen eben wir männer so unsre fehler...

also jungs, greets der onkel


----------



## unocz (13. März 2012)

wünsche dir echt alles gute und viel kraft.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sieht leider eher schlimm aus.
> 
> muss gucken wies weitergeht...
> 
> ...



Privatleben geht immer vor! Ich drück dir die Daumen.


Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)

Klingt ja nicht so prikelnd beim doc.
Hoffentlich wird alles gut.

 ich bewege mich auf Grund des Forums immer auf einem schmalen Pfad. Da ist meine Freundin immer ganz empfindlich. Jetzt ist sie im Bad.*psssst*


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt ja nicht so prikelnd beim doc.
> Hoffentlich wird alles gut.
> 
> ich bewege mich auf Grund des Forums immer auf einem schmalen Pfad. Da ist meine Freundin immer ganz empfindlich. Jetzt ist sie im Bad.*psssst*



Keine Freundin 

So habe ich da keine Probleme. Studium, Biken und Freundin - Choose two


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So habe ich da keine Probleme. Studium, Biken und Freundin - Choose two


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Ideal wäre eigentlich eine Freundin, die ähnlich gestrickt ist wie ich. Also auch nicht unbedingt immer viel Zeit hat... *träum*


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs guten abend.
> 
> Muss ein treffen für den sommer (JUni/Juli) leider abbrechen. Da ich im moment in einer ü¨gewissen krise mit meiner freundin bin.
> 
> ...



Dann alles Gute und viel Erfolg!


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt ja nicht so prikelnd beim doc.
> Hoffentlich wird alles gut.
> 
> ich bewege mich auf Grund des Forums immer auf einem schmalen Pfad. Da ist meine Freundin immer ganz empfindlich. Jetzt ist sie im Bad.*psssst*



Deshalb habe ich ja eine Ex-Freundin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ideal wäre eigentlich eine Freundin, die ähnlich gestrickt ist wie ich.


Bist bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich das wünscht...

Obwohl, wenn beide gleich gestrickt sind, könnte das öfters echt "haarig" werden... 



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> *träum*


Ja, ja...


----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Keine Freundin
> 
> So habe ich da keine Probleme. Studium, Biken und Freundin - Choose two



Nicht lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2012)

@doc: Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder

@all: Moin, fährt jemand von euch Black Forest Ultra oder WOMC Offenburg?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich das wünscht...
> 
> Obwohl, wenn beide gleich gestrickt sind, könnte das öfters echt "haarig" werden...
> 
> ...




Solange es nicht haarig wird... ähhh upps 

Dieses klasse Mädel habe ich allerdings schon getroffen, wir verstehen uns soagr prächtig 

@daniel: Ist mir zu weit weg


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Solange es nicht haarig wird... ähhh upps
> 
> *Dieses klasse Mädel habe ich allerdings schon getroffen, wir verstehen uns soagr prächtig*


 Na dann


----------



## unocz (13. März 2012)

ich fahre den black forest


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na dann



Wurde sogar schon zum kochen eingeladen <- der Smilie gibt meine ungefähre Reaktion an


----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)




----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich fahre den black forest


 sonst noch jemand?


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wurde sogar schon zum kochen eingeladen <- der Smilie gibt meine ungefähre Reaktion an



Oweia!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Natürlich nur wegen des Essens. (Das ich auch noch selbst kochen darf!)


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Natürlich nur wegen des Essens. (Das ich auch noch selbst kochen darf!)


Sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (13. März 2012)

Black Forest steht schon lange auf der Liste... Schaffe es wohl wieder nicht.
Bereits geplant: ixs (ELSA, Eiger, Nationalpark, Einsiedeln, evtl. O-tour), 24h in Davos und noch ein paar kleine in der Region.


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Natürlich nur wegen des Essens. (Das ich auch noch selbst kochen darf!)



Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar!



Mehr verrate ich besser nicht


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Black Forest steht schon lange auf der Liste... Schaffe es wohl wieder nicht.
> Bereits geplant: ixs (ELSA, Eiger, Nationalpark, Einsiedeln, evtl. O-tour), 24h in Davos und noch ein paar kleine in der Region.



Was gibt's noch "kleineres" in der Region? Wenn ich kann werde ich auch die O-Tour fahren, evtl auch den Eiger (kommt aufs Wetter an..), bestimmt aber Golden Race, Singen, Furtwangen und eben Kirchzarten (wenns nicht wieder schneit) und WOMC.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. März 2012)

Kleineres in der Region: 
- Stöckli Buechibärg-Marathon
- Bergi-Bike Fribourg
- Rennen des Wind Romandie Cups im Jura
- und natürlich Gurten-Classic in Bern zum Saisonschluss


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mehr verrate ich besser nicht



Komm, erzähl ma!


----------



## schnezler (13. März 2012)

Ich fahr auch Ultra Bike (77km), Schleitheim, Furtwangen, Singen und Waldhaus (42km)

Waldhaus ist eigentlich ganz nett, wenn auch alles Forstautobahnen sind...
Kirchzarten kann Wettermäßig aber echt nur noch besser werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Damit kommt das Rennfieber gleich wieder. Super-Video von Super-Rennen. Leider mit nicht ganz optimalem Ausgang:
> Team highlights 2011 on Vimeo



Schönes Video, gute Mucke und *endlich mal KEIN* Freeride- oder DH-Video..
Nett! 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs guten abend.
> 
> Muss ein treffen für den sommer (JUni/Juli) leider abbrechen. Da ich im moment in einer ü¨gewissen krise mit meiner freundin bin.
> 
> ...



Ich vestehe dich vielleicht besser wie du denkst.. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> sieht leider eher schlimm aus.
> 
> muss gucken wies weitergeht...
> 
> ...



EDIT: ....gelöscht...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ideal wäre eigentlich eine Freundin, die ähnlich gestrickt ist wie ich. Also auch nicht unbedingt immer viel Zeit hat... *träum*



Es sind immer die Girls hot, die man(n) gerade nicht hat! Oder Jungs, ist doch so...!?


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich vestehe dich vielleicht besser wie du denkst..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

aber was ist hier eigentlich zur Zeit los? Das macht mir gerade etwas Angst!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> aber was ist hier eigentlich zur Zeit los? Das macht mir gerade etwas Angst!
> 
> ...



Nix, gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin..., war aber gerade passend.

*Erstmal aber ein freundliches HALLO !* 

Sorry, ich werfe die letzten Tage immer mit kurzen Comments um mich, aber ich schreibe oft vom Handy aus..., da bin ich foh, wenn überhaupt ein Text ankommt.
Jetzt komme ich gerade vom Streichen... SOOOO goil bis jetzt, das Ergebnis!!!


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nix, gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin..., war aber gerade passend.
> 
> *Erstmal aber ein freundliches HALLO !*
> 
> ...



Immerhin da machst Du positive Fortschritte in dem Fall, ich werde jetzt nach 82 Arbeitsstunden in 6 Tagen morgen erst einmal zu Hause bleiben und ordentlich Biken.

Firmentelefon bleibt aber eingeschaltet (und das wo mir alleine Heute schon wieder die komplette Mailbox vollgesabbelt worden ist) womit ich wohl keine Ruhe bekommen werde.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Studium, Biken und Freundin - Choose two



Das war nicht ernst gemeint und sollte euch nicht dazu bewegen euren Lebensstil über den Haufen zu werfen Jungs!  


Also zurück zu den Bikes. Ich hab die 100g Marke schon etwas länger hinter mir gelassen.


Wer fährt noch in Sundern/Hagen?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2012)

bei mir sieht das ganze ungefähr so aus:


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Da fehlt der 1. Neheimer Live Marathon am 24.06. 
Sonst hast du ja einige nette Sachen dabei.
Ich fahre vorrangig erstmal den SKS-NRW-Cup


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

Kai, du lebst alleine, oder? 

Hammer Vorhaben! 

Da gäbe es _HIER BEI MIR_ schon die rote Karte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2012)

Jungs, ich bin raus!  Gute Nacht!  



@Jens

Hast du vielleicht nochmal an mein BeOne gedacht?


VG Marco


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2012)

ich muss grade mit erschrecken feststellen, dass saalhausen und der endurothon in schierke im harz an einem tag sind. 

saalhausen wollte ich eigentlich fahren und vielleicht am nächsten tag bundesliga gucken.
ich glaube ich muss mal irgendwie nen wochenende in den harz.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2012)

Lohnen sich 2h Fahrt für Kellerwald?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da fehlt der 1. Neheimer Live Marathon am 24.06.
> Sonst hast du ja einige nette Sachen dabei.
> Ich fahre vorrangig erstmal den SKS-NRW-Cup



NE, da bin ich daHEIM.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Lohnen sich 2h Fahrt für Kellerwald?



keine ahnung, da war ich noch nie.

normalerweise ist da saisoneröffnung in hellental im solling.
das fällt leider aus, und somit gehts zum kellerwald marathon.

am samstag fahre ich 3 stunden bis dahin. ganz schön bekloppt!
zum kyffhäuser ist es auch nicht näher.


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin raus!  Gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schiet, da war irgendwie in den vielen Stunden keine Zeit für über...


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> keine ahnung, da war ich noch nie.
> 
> normalerweise ist da saisoneröffnung in hellental im solling.
> das fällt leider aus, und somit gehts zum kellerwald marathon.
> ...



Viel Spass beim Autofahren!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. März 2012)

...ich staune bei den vollgepackten Rennkalendern...




Gute Nacht @all!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Mich packte Gerde soeben die senile Bettflucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Morgen!



Äh, auch schon wach!


----------



## unocz (14. März 2012)

moin.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin.



oh, noch einer!


----------



## cpprelude (14. März 2012)

Moiners


----------



## InoX (14. März 2012)

Moin, bin heute aber auch schon seit um 6 wach.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

Gudden Moaargen


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2012)

Ordentlich vollgepackter Rennkalender, k_star!
Ich würde mich freuen, könnte ich dieses Jahr so weit vorausplanen. Ich würde gern den ganzen Kram im Harz und Kyffhäuser fahren, aber wer weiß wie das mit dem Studium ist. Und im Semester vom nördlichsten Bundesland bis in den Harz zu fahren... Wird Zeit, dass ich fertig werde.
So werden es in diesem Jahr vll. 1-2 Marathons.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal eine Runde Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt erst einmal eine Runde Biken.



Gute Idee  Nach dem Essen erstmal aufs Rad


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> sonst noch jemand?



bin mal wieder da. Sollte auch auf der 77er dabei sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

Genau 3 Stunden weg gewesen


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Ich vier und völlig platt!


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

schnelle Feierabendrunde, 22km, 680hm, Sonne, Trails!!








@alle Black Forest Ultra Fahrer: Geht ihr vorher in KiZa zelten?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> schnelle Feierabendrunde, 22km, 680hm, Sonne, Trails!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1079682
> 
> @alle Black Forest Ultra Fahrer: Geht ihr vorher in KiZa zelten?



680Hm auf 22km 
Gemeinheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (14. März 2012)

Entweder komm ich direkt von Kempten aus am Renntag nach Kirchzarten oder ich übernachte bei der Verwandschaft in Freiburg  Ich muss mal schauen wie alles zeitlich aussieht.
Erst mal wieder fit werden nach dem mich ein Auto vom Rad geholt hat, dann ein 29er Rad aufbauen und dann mal schauen ob der Prüfungsstress da schon wieder los geht... aber eins ist klar unter 4h muss drin sein bei 77km.... wir können ja schon mal auf "gutes" Wetter hoffen!


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

Bei unter +5°C gehe ich nicht an den Start, hatte 2010 schon Hagel und Graupel auf der langen Runde, 2011 hab ich mich morgends doch nochmal umgedreht und alles richtig gemacht 
Falls sich hier eine Truppe findet würde ich in KiZa zelten, wenn nicht düse ich morgends von Basel hin.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 680Hm auf 22km
> Gemeinheit!



Ich hatte heute auch 600Hm!



Nur halt auf 60 Kilometer....


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2012)

Mein Neid ist mit dir, Daniel!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 680Hm auf 22km
> Gemeinheit!



Wieso Gemeinheit? Ist in unseren Breitengraden eigentlich normal. Da ist eine flache Runde schon fast die grössere Herausforderung.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

Ich hätte eben auch gern richtige Berge!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Wieso Gemeinheit? Ist in unseren Breitengraden eigentlich normal. Da ist eine flache Runde schon fast die grössere Herausforderung.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Dann sollten wir hier mal mit Euch 150 Kilometer im Wind mit dem Renner fahren. Das ist dann mal ganz was anderes!


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Wieso Gemeinheit? Ist in unseren Breitengraden eigentlich normal. Da ist eine flache Runde schon fast die grössere Herausforderung.



Ganz genau, Grundlage fahren ist wirklich schwierig, steige deshalb dazu auf die Laufschuhe um.


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir hier mal mit Euch 150 Kilometer im Wind mit dem Renner fahren. Das ist dann mal ganz was anderes!



Och nee....
Kenne ich zu Genüge aus meiner alten Heimat.


----------



## reddevil72 (14. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte eben auch gern richtige Berge!



Deshalb fährt hier auch keiner Einfachkurbeln, schon die Zweifach brennt manchmal. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Och nee....
> Kenne ich zu Genüge aus meiner alten Heimat.



Wo liegt die alte Heimat denn?


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

Kassel, Hessisch-Sibirien


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kassel, Hessisch-Sibirien



Da ist es aber im Verhältnis zu hier noch richtig hügelig! Hier kannst Du den Wind noch viel besser genießen!


----------



## cpprelude (14. März 2012)

Nabend Leute.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> habe ich schon einmal erwÃ¤hnt, dass ich Hotels doof finde...
> 
> ...


 
GrÃ¼Ãe aus Kiel.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich dran gewÃ¶hnen, ich bin die nÃ¤chsten 8 Wochen nur zum WÃ¤sche waschen in HH... Morgen geht es nach Stuttgart und da ist eine Messe, es sind nur noch Zimmer ab 250â¬ (**) frei


 
Wie oft fÃ¤hrst du in den 8 Wochen nach HH?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs guten abend.
> 
> Muss ein treffen fÃ¼r den sommer (JUni/Juli) leider abbrechen. Da ich im moment in einer Ã¼Â¨gewissen krise mit meiner freundin bin.
> 
> ...


 
Garnicht gut.  Alles Gute, ich hoffe ihr kriegt das wieder auf die Reihe.


----------



## unocz (14. März 2012)

moin jungs,

ich hab gerade 2 stunden lang gegen diesen dummen ukash trojaner gekämpft und zum glück auch gewonnen.
schnauze aber jetzt gestrichen voll


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

Wasn ukash Trojaner?


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wasn ukash Trojaner?



Die Frage habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2012)

@unocz: du solltest 100â¬ oder so an u cash Ã¼berweisen, richtig?
Damit dein PC wieder lÃ¤uft... angebliche Meldung vom Bundeskriminalamt...


Gute Nacht @all


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> ich hab gerade 2 stunden lang gegen diesen dummen ukash trojaner gekämpft und zum glück auch gewonnen.
> schnauze aber jetzt gestrichen voll



Zwei Stunden?! Da hast du aber was falsch gemacht 
Bei mir war es nach 2 Minuten gegessen.
1. merkwürdige Prozesse im Taskmanager suchen + finden
2. Prozessstrukturen beenden und den Namen merken
3. Danach suchen und dann löschen

Gute Nacht Constantin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @unocz: du solltest 100 oder so an u cash überweisen, richtig?
> Damit dein PC wieder läuft... angebliche Meldung vom Bundeskriminalamt...
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht @all



Mathias, Du bist doch nicht etwa auf sowas reingefallen?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2012)

Das miese ist ja, dass der sich über alles drüber legt und dann nicht mal mehr der Taskmanager funktioniert...


----------



## unocz (14. März 2012)

ich bin doch nicht darauf reingefallen  dafür bin ich zulange dabei 

aber mit taskmanager ging bei mir nix mehr 






ps. freitag kann ich das bike abholen


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2012)

kenne sowas privat nicht, hab nur noch Apfel, an der Arbeit gibts ja den it-Helpdesk 

g n8


----------



## unocz (14. März 2012)

achja


Stahlwade schrieb:


> Wie kann man so einen scheiß schreiben. Unglaublich


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2012)

hallo leute 

danke euch für euer verständnis das ich ein treffen im juni/juli absagen muss.

Bin im moment noch in einem kurs am thunersee.

Wenn ihr mal bei mir seit machen wir mal 1400hm auf ca 10-15km

ICh werde dev nicht in kirchzarten starten, wenn das wetter nicht sicher ist. Habe da schlimmes von meinen kollegen gehört, die 2011 dabei waren...horror.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> danke euch für euer verständnis das ich ein treffen im juni/juli absagen muss.
> 
> ...



Glaubst Du eigentlich das ich auf SM stehe und mir so etwas antue?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> Wenn ihr mal bei mir seit machen wir mal 1400hm auf ca 10-15km



GEIL 

Wie lange brauchts bis man Oben ist?

Gudden Moargen erstmal!


----------



## InoX (15. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr mal bei mir seit machen wir mal 1400hm auf ca 10-15km



Das kenne ich aus dem Urlaub in Südtirol. Das ist echt lustig...

Die dümmste Tour war mit dem MTB das Stilfserjoch hoch........ 49 Kehren


Hier mal son kleines Höhenprofil: http://naturatrafoi.com/stelviobike/deutsch/sb_hoehenprofil.php

Das müsste man eigentlich anders nennen. Rampe oder so...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

Stilfserjoch... ja, ja...

Verd... schade, dass wir zu spät in Prad waren, sodass wir nicht ganz hoch fahren konnten


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

nabend....
jetzt teilt mir gerade mein händler mit das der speedneedle nicht mit der simplon carbonstütze kompatibel ist 
kein plan was ich mir jetzt für ne stütze holen soll......... am besten eine leichte matte und schwarz, vielleicht mit nen bisschen weiss. 
hat jemand ne idee??


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

Die POP Stütze 


Weshalb sind Stütze und Speedy inkompatibel?

Liegt's an der Wippe?

Haste mal nen Link zur Stütze?


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

weils ne runde und seitliche klemmung ist 







Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

wir haben für Sie bei Simplon nachgefragt. Die Sattelstütze ist  eigentlich auf rundes Gestänge ausgelegt. Siehe Bilder. Mit einer 10 er  Rundfeile könnte es funktionieren, davon raten wir aber dringend ab!

Sie können somit den Speedneedle nicht mit der Simplon Stütze klemmen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

Auto gekauft?


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

neee das foto kam direkt vom tune mitarbeiter


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

*




*





die müsste doch gehen oder und vor allem passt sie zum  rahmen....
was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

Sieht super aus. Sollte eigentlich passen ja.

Am besten ist ja der Tipp mit der Rundfeile


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

Moin die Herren

Ich habe schnell und lange arbeitet und ab heute..... WOCHENENDE!

Hatte auf dem Weg von Stuttgart nach HH nur bestes Wetter und hätte hier und dort gerne einen Stopp für eine Biketour gemacht... Nächste Woche geht es Richtung Schwarzwald.  

Wünsche einen schönen Abend ohne Beziehungsstress  und hoffe ihr bekommt das in den Griff.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Sieht super aus.* Sollte eigentlich passen ja.


Findest du 



			
				Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten ist ja der Tipp mit der Rundfeile


Echt, ey! 


@unocz: lässt sich die Klemmung nicht wechseln, wie bei der Cannondale Stütze?


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

neee da lässt sich leider nichts ändern 

@bikeadd

gefällt dir die stütze nicht ???


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> GEIL
> 
> Wie lange brauchts bis man Oben ist?
> 
> Gudden Moargen erstmal!



Wahrscheinlich würde ich es dann auch ausprobieren.


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die habe ich auch, passt perfekt!


----------



## cpprelude (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> 
> Ich habe schnell und lange arbeitet und ab heute..... WOCHENENDE!
> 
> ...


Moin Marcus, Hast du jezt den ganzen rest dieser Woche frei?

@unocz: Ich finde die Stütze auch nicht so toll, das Dekor ist ein bischen too much wie ich finde. Welche Maße soll die Stütze denn haben?


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> 
> Ich habe schnell und lange arbeitet und ab heute..... WOCHENENDE!
> 
> ...



Bei der Wettervorhersage würde ich das Bike mitnehmen um die kleinste Gegebenheit auszunutzen!


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

27,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> neee da lässt sich leider nichts ändern


Mist!



			
				unocz schrieb:
			
		

> @bikeaddicted
> 
> gefällt dir die stütze nicht ???


Nee, nicht wirklich.

Erstmal der Kopf aus Alu und dann die Schrift/Logos.
Die Schrift auf'm Rohr bekommt man ja locker ab, aber das große "3T" bleibt auf dem Kopf.


Lieber POP... oder Woodman... Carbo EL... die kann man bezahlen...

http://shops.venditio.com/peters-on...WOODMAN-Components-Carbo-EL-272x400-130g.html


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei der Wettervorhersage würde ich das Bike mitnehmen um die kleinste Gegebenheit auszunutzen!



Ich baue Sonnenschirme für die Gastronomie auf und da haben wir zur Zeit Hauptsaison. Da ist es sehr stressig und es fällt auch mal eine Leiter im LKW um....

Ergebnis:





Im Sommer ist mehr Zeit und da kommt das Bike auch wieder mit...


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

naja pop und bezahlen ...........


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich baue Sonnenschirme für die Gastronomie auf und da haben wir zur Zeit Hauptsaison. Da ist es sehr stressig *und es fällt auch mal eine Leiter im LKW um*....
> 
> Ergebnis:


Scheise!


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja pop und bezahlen ...........



Na ich meine doch die Woodman


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich baue Sonnenschirme für die Gastronomie auf und da haben wir zur Zeit Hauptsaison. Da ist es sehr stressig und es fällt auch mal eine Leiter im LKW um....
> 
> Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Autsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na ich meine doch die Woodman



gibt es bei der gewichtsbeschränkung??


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

und passt der needle bei der 





*WOODMAN Components Carbo EL 27,2x400 130g*


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

grrrr nicht lieferbar


----------



## InoX (15. März 2012)

Ja der passt. Hätte aber bei solch einer schmalen Wippe Angst um meinen Sattel. Ich hab lieber eine etwas größere Auflage wie bei der Thomson. Hab meine Funworks jetzt auch mit der Thomsonwippe verbaut. Die Funworks Stütze ist zwar nicht sonderlich schon aber trotzdem 14 g leichter...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

Noch so ne unschöne Stelle am Rahmen. Stümperhaft angebrachtes Blech am Bereich der Umwerferklemmung... Bild kommt nach.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2012)

Die 3T finde ich gut! Ist baugleich der Saso.

..Komme gerade aus der Sauna und jetzt geht zum goldenen M essen...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2012)

Aber mit mir schimpfen wenn ich beim M bin  


Sieht aus wie "aufgemacht - Blech rein - zugekittet"


----------



## cpprelude (15. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die 3T finde ich gut! Ist baugleich der Saso.
> 
> ..Komme gerade aus der Sauna und jetzt geht zum goldenen M essen...


 
Nabend Marco, alles gut? Was kommt denn auf die Platte?


----------



## InoX (15. März 2012)

Mir gefällt die 3T übrigens sehr gut. Das Design finde ich sehr schön dezent und schlicht. 
Die Stütze fällt mir ständig auf und ist mirjedesmal zu teuer...


----------



## reddevil72 (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich baue Sonnenschirme für die Gastronomie auf und da haben wir zur Zeit Hauptsaison. Da ist es sehr stressig und es fällt auch mal eine Leiter im LKW um....
> 
> Ergebnis:
> 
> ...



Think positive. Carbon wäre komplett hinüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (15. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die 3T übrigens sehr gut. Das Design finde ich sehr schön dezent und schlicht.
> Die Stütze fällt mir ständig auf und ist mirjedesmal zu teuer...



Fahre die 3T am Rennrad. Hält perfekt.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Think positive. Carbon wäre komplett hinüber...



Bei meiner Gewichtsklasse war der auch nicht mehr fahrbar und es folgte ein...... Carbon 

Der Rahmen war aber echt schön!


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> gibt es bei der gewichtsbeschränkung??


100kg.



unocz schrieb:


> grrrr nicht lieferbar


"STS-Peter" anschreiben 

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=36711



InoX schrieb:


> Ja der passt. Hätte aber bei solch einer schmalen Wippe Angst um meinen Sattel. Ich hab lieber eine etwas größere Auflage wie bei der Thomson. Hab meine Funworks jetzt auch mit der Thomsonwippe verbaut. Die Funworks Stütze ist zwar nicht sonderlich schon aber trotzdem 14 g leichter...



Das Problem mit der Auflagefläche ist bereits gelöst!












 



Gute Nacht @all!


----------



## reddevil72 (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Gewichtsklasse war der auch nicht mehr fahrbar und es folgte ein...... Carbon
> 
> Der Rahmen war aber echt schön!



Fahre einen genau so lädierten Rahmen seit 2 Jahren als Singlespeed-Spassbike in der Stadt. Super.


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Fahre die 3T am Rennrad. Hält perfekt.



Ich habe sie am Rennrad und am 29er!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Fahre einen genau so lädierten Rahmen seit 2 Jahren als Singlespeed-Spassbike in der Stadt. Super.



Ich war mal verliebt und habe dieser "Dame" das Bike neu aufgebaut und geschenkt


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich war mal verliebt und habe dieser "Dame" das Bike neu aufgebaut und geschenkt



Liebe macht halt sprichwörtlich blind!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Liebe macht halt sprichwörtlich blind!



Oh ja.... 

"Wer f..... will, muss freundlich sein!"


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

So, da ich morgen früh vor dem Arbeiten Biken will Gute N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend Marco, alles gut? Was kommt denn auf die Platte?



Nabend Cihan..
..nur ein kleines Menuchen..!  

Bin schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh ja....
> 
> "Wer f..... will, muss freundlich sein!"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2012)

N8 Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

Moin Marco, noch in Heilbronn?


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

nacht jens
ich ich sterbe langsam vor ungeduld.
morgen 18 uhr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco, noch in Heilbronn?



Ne, fahre ja erst in 3 Wochen dort hin...
Erstmal HALLO Marcus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, fahre ja erst in 3 Wochen dort hin...
> Erstmal HALLO Marcus.



Ach so... 

ich muss in die Falle, bin fertig. 

GN8 die Herren


----------



## unocz (15. März 2012)

gn8


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> GEIL
> 
> Wie lange brauchts bis man Oben ist?
> 
> Gudden Moargen erstmal!



Mit euch denke ich so 1-1,5 stunden sicher

Na ja mal schauen. Ist ne schöne strecke...


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mit euch denke ich so 1-1,5 stunden sicher
> 
> Na ja mal schauen. Ist ne schöne strecke...



Zur Zeit mit Sicherheit!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

in Hamburg scheint die Sonne und ich müsste eigentlich mal wieder Fenster putzen!

Ach was, schei$ drauf!! Ab auf´s Bike 

Wünsche einen schönen Tag...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2012)

Morgen


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> in Hamburg scheint die Sonne und ich müsste eigentlich mal wieder Fenster putzen!
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen!

Hi Marcus, ich bin damit schon durch. Muss jetzt allerdings arbeiten...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2012)

Was ein herrliches Wetter! Das Unterhemd hätte ich mir klemmen können, es waren 20°C. Entspannte 68 km mit Philipp.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ein herrliches Wetter! Das Unterhemd hätte ich mir klemmen können, es waren 20°C. Entspannte 68 km mit Philipp.





Hatte heute eigentlich Trainigspause. Dann hat mich aber ein Kollege gefragt ob ich nicht doch ne kurze Runde fahren will. - 2,5h sinds geworden -


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

Moin die Herren,

ich habe so eine Hals. Ich werde mir morgen den DHL-Mann schnappen und ihm, für ein weiteres, verlorenes Paket, eine Pflichtschelle verpassen...
Dieser Drecksverein hat schon wieder ein Paket von mir "verloren".
Ich hoffe einer dieser, immer netten Zusteller, wird daran ersticken!!

Ahoi und Prost

Wer dieses Teil "findet", bitte melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

Servus Leutz!

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start ins Wochenende!

Inzwischen sind bei uns die Bauarbeiten wegen des Wasserschadens voll in Gang und hier wird´s unausstehlich!
Sämtlich Wände durchgebrochen, krasser Schimmel, welcher abgeschirmt werden musste und dazu unter der jetzt freigelegten Decke Spuren von noch unbekannten Untermietern entdeckt.
Sämtliche Kellerräume sind jetzt abgesperrt und unzugänglich. 
Schöner Schei$$!! 

Die neue Wohnung wird so lamgsam und wir wollen schnellstmöglich hier raus.
Also habe ich heute mal im Bikekeller weiter gepackt und mir einen freundlichen Helfer gegönnt..









Hammerding! Hab mich gleich verliebt! 
Auch schön für die 24h-Event, da ist dann alles dabei.


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

Ach Mensch Marco. Wenn ich das lese, ist mein Paket ja nur Pipifax...

Darf ich deinem Vermieter auch eine Schelle verpassen? Bin gerade in Stimmung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch Marco. Wenn ich das lese, ist mein Paket ja nur Pipifax...
> 
> Darf ich deinem Vermieter auch eine Schelle verpassen? Bin gerade in Stimmung!




Sehr gerne, Marcus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der wollte uns verklickern, dass der Wasserschaden von falschem Badreiniger kommt!! Gallseife wäre am besten und vorher wäre ja auch nichts gewesen..!! 
Die Fachleute haben gesagt, da wäre einfach bei der Verfugung gefuscht worden und die Leckagen liegen schon mind. seit 1,5 Jahren vor.

Bei Einzug wurde uns auch vom Vermieter empfohlen den Rasen nach dem Mondkalender zu mähen...    
Und die 1h Einweisung des Rasenmähers darf man auch nicht zu vergessen (ich bin Kraftfahrzeug-Techniker-Meister!!!  ), habe ja keinen Plan von sowas.. 

Echt, ich könnte sooo :kotz:


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehr gerne, Marcus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Der wollte uns verklickern, dass der Wasserschaden von falschem Badreiniger kommt!! Gallseife wäre am besten und vorher wäre ja auch nichts gewesen..!!
> Die Fachleute haben gesagt, da wäre einfach bei der Verfugung gefuscht worden und die Leckagen liegen schon mind. seit 1,5 Jahren vor.
> ...



Was gibt es für Pansen.... es ist Zeit zum Handeln  was machen wir?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was gibt es für Pansen.... es ist Zeit zum Handeln  was machen wir?



Von dem eingesparte Geld der Mietkürzung kaufe ich ein Ticket nach HH, du zeigst mir kurz ein wenig deine Heimat, dann plündern wir anschließend eine Bank und setzten uns zum Onkel-Doc in die CH ab.
Den ganzen Tag nur Berge, Bikes und Toblerone... 

Oder ein kleines Häuschen in AT kaufen und eine Bikepension eröffnen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

Wo lümmelt eigentlich der Philipp rum...


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von dem eingesparte Geld der Mietkürzung kaufe ich ein Ticket nach HH, du zeigst mir kurz ein wenig deine Heimat, dann plündern wir anschließend eine Bank und setzten uns zum Onkel-Doc in die CH ab.
> Den ganzen Tag nur Berge, Bikes und Toblerone...
> 
> Oder ein kleines Häuschen in AT kaufen und eine Bikepension eröffnen..



Seelenverwandt!? Wann bist Du hier?


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo lümmelt eigentlich der Philipp rum...



Aufm Sofa
Die Tour heute war echt gut. Hab noch ein wenig rumgedödelt aufm Heimweg und mir ein kleines Rennen mit nem Rennradler geliefert. 
Waren dann gute 76 km mit 22,7 km/h im Schnitt.
Jetzt kommen bestimmt gleich Kommentare von der Bergfraktion


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Seelenverwandt!? Wann bist Du hier?



21Uhr könnt´eng werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Aufm Sofa
> Die Tour heute war echt gut. Hab noch ein wenig rumgedödelt aufm Heimweg und mir ein kleines Rennen mit nem Rennradler geliefert.
> Waren dann gute 76 km mit 22,7 km/h im Schnitt.
> Jetzt kommen bestimmt gleich Kommentare von der Bergfraktion



Hi! 

Quark, Hauptsache was geleistet!


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Joa ich denke das hab ich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

Ich werde morgen mein Stumpi entjungfern..


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Nimms nicht zu hart ran


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 21Uhr könnt´eng werden..



Setzt dich in Flieger!

Zeig dem Stumpf die Sporen und nimm es richtig hart ran


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Ist das schon offiziell dass dein Paket weg ist? Wie kann denn sowas kommen? Ist das gezeigte Teil ein Lockout?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist das schon offiziell dass dein Paket weg ist? Wie kann denn sowas kommen? Ist das gezeigte Teil ein Lockout?



10 Tage auf dem Postweg ist schon lang, Nachforschungsantrag wird gemacht. Das ist ein von Alex angefertigter Lockout und jetzt müssen wir mal sehen, wo das Ding ist und was die Versicherung sagt... 
Es nervt natürlich extrem, da es kein Massenprodukt ist!


----------



## cpprelude (16. März 2012)

Moin Männaz, habt ihr alle nur Pech? 

unocz: Lieferschwierigketen, Sattel ist nicht 
mit der Stütze kompatibel.

hhninja: Packet weg.

taunusteufel: Wasserschaden, Stress mit dem Vermieter. 

onkel doc: Beziehungsstress.

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück.


----------



## unocz (16. März 2012)

so bike ist da,
speedneedle liegt bereit, brauche nur noch die passende stütze, felgendecals kommen noch ab.....
weiß jemand wie es mit der neue xt ganganzeige zwecks entfernung, von statten geht?
ich schau erstmal wie ich mit 3x10 zurechtkommen, habe aber alles für den umbau auf 2x10 da.
ich denke das sich die et stütze sher gut machen würde, rein optisch, was meint ihr ?


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Bei solch einem Teil ist es natürlich noch viel tragischer. Man freut sich darauf etwas besonderes zu bekommen was auch noch eine Einzelanfertigung ist und dann verhaut das der Versender. Hab auch schon mal auf ein Paket gewartet. Das hat der Verkäufer bei Ebay an meine alte Adresse geschickt obwohl ich ihm ausdrücklich die neue gesagt hatte. Das Paket lag dann 6 Tage in einem Paketshop...


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Das bike ist geil. Die Anzeiger gehen doch bestimmt wie bei den alten ab. Die zwei Schrauben ab und die Kappe an der Rückseite verwenden. Ist der Speedy weiß?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei solch einem Teil ist es natürlich noch viel tragischer. Man freut sich darauf etwas besonderes zu bekommen was auch noch eine Einzelanfertigung ist und dann verhaut das der Versender. Hab auch schon mal auf ein Paket gewartet. Das hat der Verkäufer bei Ebay an meine alte Adresse geschickt obwohl ich ihm ausdrücklich die neue gesagt hatte. Das Paket lag dann 6 Tage in einem Paketshop...



Mal sehen, was diese "Nachforschung" bringt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

@unocz

Das ging doch mal richtig fix..... sehr, sehr schönes Teil Viel Spaß damit! 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

Schickes Bike, Matthias! 
Ist die MT8 Serie? 

Normalerweise ist der Deckel unten in der Anzeige verbaut. Anzeige ab vom Shifter -> Deckel von Anzeige ab -> Deckel auf Shifter


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo lümmelt eigentlich der Philipp rum...



Und ich werde hier nicht vermisst? Skandal!


----------



## cpprelude (16. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich werde hier nicht vermisst? Skandal!


 
Ääääh was ich noch fragen wollte, wo ist eigentlich Jens? 

Moin Jens.


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Ich bin zur Zeit vermutlich seltener gesichtet. Nimms nicht persönlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2012)

Hi Cihan, naaaaaaaabend!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so bike ist da,
> speedneedle liegt bereit, brauche nur noch die passende stütze, felgendecals kommen noch ab.....
> weiß jemand wie es mit der neue xt ganganzeige zwecks entfernung, von statten geht?
> ich schau erstmal wie ich mit 3x10 zurechtkommen, habe aber alles für den umbau auf 2x10 da.
> ich denke das sich die et stütze sher gut machen würde, rein optisch, was meint ihr ?



Richtig geiles Bike! Würde ich auch so nehmen 
Allerdings sieht der Riser auf dem ersten Bild etwas extrem aus.
Jetzt muss du aber auch noch richtige Bilder draußen machen


----------



## unocz (16. März 2012)

danke danke,
der speedneedle is schwarz.


----------



## cpprelude (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Cihan, naaaaaaaabend!


 
Nabend Marco, wieder an Bord?


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ääääh was ich noch fragen wollte, wo ist eigentlich Jens?
> 
> Moin Jens.



So ist es richtig!


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Hm, denke dass der in weiß besser wäre. Als Gegengewicht zur Gabel. Nach längerem Betrachten stört mich das ganze Rot am Lenker

Ich könnte zur Zeit soviel Zeug fürs Rad kaufen aber das wird wohl erstmal nichts. Es steht was anderes an was hoffentlich auch super wird. Details verrate ich dazu aber nicht, da ich vorher keine Meinungen haben will. Gibt dann direkt Fotos.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. März 2012)

moin,

na Marco viel spaß morgen auf deinem Plasterad

gruss


----------



## maddda (16. März 2012)

Hier stand mist


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz!
> 
> Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start ins Wochenende!
> 
> ...



Das Ding sieht interessant aus, wo gibt es den zu kaufen?

Ansonsten hat Dein Vermieter wohl nicht die ausreichende Sozialkompetenz so wie es scheint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (16. März 2012)

Maddda hast du dich verirrt?


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mein Stumpi entjungfern..



Um bei Philipp zu bleiben, das könnte weh tun!


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier stand mist



Der ganze Fred ist Mist


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Maddda hast du dich verirrt?



Macht irgendwie den Eindruck so verwirrt wie er erscheint!


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der ganze Fred ist Mist



Und ordentlich zugespamt!


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Um bei Philipp zu bleiben, das könnte weh tun!



Hauptsache da reißt nichts... 

Themenwechsel...hm... was habt ihr denn für Griffe verbaut? 

Was für eine Überleitung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (16. März 2012)

Öy Jens, ich wollte eigentlich direkt unter Maddda stehen und du stellst mir so'n riesen Trolley vor die Nase.

Marco die mobile Werkstatt gefällt.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2012)

Leute hab mich nur iwe im Fred vertan, sorry, dass ich so eine gespamme ausgelöst habe


----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der ganze Fred ist Mist




don Ìt feed the troll


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> don Ìt feed the troll



Ey!


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Leute hab mich nur iwe im Fred vertan, sorry, dass ich so eine gespamme ausgelöst habe



Was für ein Gespamme? Das ist hier völlig normal!


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Öy Jens, ich wollte eigentlich direkt unter Maddda stehen und du stellst mir so'n riesen Trolley vor die Nase.
> 
> Marco die mobile Werkstatt gefällt.



Wer zu spät kommt....


----------



## unocz (16. März 2012)

griffe. spezialized xc light

@jens
ja mt8


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> griffe. spezialized xc light
> 
> @jens
> ja mt8



Habe ich zwar nicht nach gefragt, hab ich aber auch am 29er.

P.S. das Simplon ist auch schön!


----------



## cpprelude (16. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was für ein Gespamme? Das ist hier völlig normal!


und vor allem erlaubt.


----------



## unocz (16. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Habe ich zwar nicht nach gefragt, hab ich aber auch am 29er.
> 
> P.S. das Simplon ist auch schön!



meinte auch eigentlich marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> meinte auch eigentlich marco



Bei der Menge an Postings kann man ja auch mal durcheinander kommen.


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> meinte auch eigentlich marco



Sicher?


----------



## unocz (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Sicher?





verdammt ich meinte taunusteufel


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> verdammt ich meinte taunusteufel


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

Nur für Philipp:





Der ist von '95 und sollte mal was anderes werden. Den Sattel werde ich wohl noch gegen einen Brooks Flyer eintauschen.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2012)

Das ETWR-Team entwickelt sich ja gewissermaßen zum Gegenpol der KTWR-Rüpel. Allerdings haben wir auch immer so eine gewisse Neigung andere Threads zu belagern...

(Ist mir in letzter Zeit nurmal so aufgefallen )


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Etwas besser ist der neu lackiert? Sieht so neu aus


----------



## unocz (16. März 2012)

so jungs ich bin pennen.
morgen früh hab ich ne große ausfahrt vor 

[email protected]


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ETWR-Team entwickelt sich ja gewissermaßen zum Gegenpol der KTWR-Rüpel. Allerdings haben wir auch immer so eine gewisse Neigung andere Threads zu belagern...
> 
> (Ist mir in letzter Zeit nurmal so aufgefallen )



Gut das Du das mit dem Gegenpol erwähnt hast, ich hätte sonst gerade irgendwelche Bedenken gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2012)

gn8

kurz vor 5 aufstehen, kurz vor halb 6 ist abfahrt, um ca. halb 9 bin ich am ziel, und um 10 uhr ist start.


----------



## Lateiner (16. März 2012)

Jetzt ma ne dumme frage: Was genau ist cross country?


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Etwas besser ist der neu lackiert? Sieht so neu aus



Ja, der war mal in dem wunderschönen Inkblue. Habe ich leider lackmaessig völlig zerschossen erworben. Schau Dir hier mal die Kettenstrebe an, da war schon richtig ein Loch drin.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ne dumme frage: Was genau ist cross country?



kannste dir morgen live bei redbull angucken.

aber mal ganz allgemein: eine disziplin beim geländerradfahren.


edit:
kann aber auch eine disziplin beim skifahren sein.


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kannste dir morgen live bei redbull angucken.
> 
> aber mal ganz allgemein: eine disziplin beim geländerradfahren.



Und eine etwas schnellere nicht nur bergab!


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ne dumme frage: Was genau ist cross country?



Geh mal in den Video Threat und guck dir da ein paar an. Dann hast du ne Ahnung


Der GT sieht im Gegensatz zu meinem Scott noch richtig traumhaft aus. Wo hast du die Decals her? Gibts die noch so zu kaufen oder hast du die machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2012)

Letztens auf dem Snake-Trail...


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Da ware jetzt eigentlich ein Snakebite Kommentar fällig aber ich lasse es mal

Ich bin dann raus. Gute Nacht


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2012)

Genau! 
Gute Nacht @all!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Geh mal in den Video Threat und guck dir da ein paar an. Dann hast du ne Ahnung
> 
> 
> Der GT sieht im Gegensatz zu meinem Scott noch richtig traumhaft aus. Wo hast du die Decals her? Gibts die noch so zu kaufen oder hast du die machen lassen?



Aus den USA bei Ebay!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Letztens auf dem Snake-Trail...



Ihr macht in HH aber auch immer Sachen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

Ah, noch einer wach!

Morgen!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von dem eingesparte Geld der Mietkürzung kaufe ich ein Ticket nach HH, du zeigst mir kurz ein wenig deine Heimat, dann plündern wir anschließend eine Bank und setzten uns zum Onkel-Doc in die CH ab.
> Den ganzen Tag nur Berge, Bikes und Toblerone...
> 
> Oder ein kleines Häuschen in AT kaufen und eine Bikepension eröffnen..



vergess die weiber nicht marco...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

morgen zusammen.
heute gehts ab meinen sohn holen fürs wochenende.
Gehen dann mal ne runde auf den velo drehen.

Das simplon ist goil. Braucht aber noch ne kleine verschönerung...speedy drauf, den lenker richtig montieren oder nen geraden.

Die MT8 in serie ist ja echt super.

Ich verbau mir jetzt dann auch bald die 3x10 xt auf mein toad, die ich noch rumliegen habe. Das 2x9 gebastell funktioniert einfach ned sooooo schön.

greets jungs jens


----------



## InoX (17. März 2012)

Hallo ihr. Ich finde den Plan mit dem Ausstieg in die Schweiz gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## maddda (17. März 2012)

Morgen Leute!


Heute gehts für ne Runde ins Sauerland.


@ Oncel Doc...das mit den 3x10 halte ich auch für besser, weil du dann ne feinere Abstufeung hinten an der Kassette fahren kannst, dass ist besonders bei Feldwegen sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> vergess die weiber nicht marco...



So viel Geld wie die kosten kann die Bank gar nicht eingelagert haben!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Gleich gehts LOOOSSS!


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

21"C, Sonnenschein, gehe jetzt biken, in kurz/kurz + Armilinge


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Emily Betty


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Emily Betty


!!!

2


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Schade, dass sie den Sieg um Haaresbreite verpasst hat. Aber die Aktion im RockGarden war trotzdem stark!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie den Sieg um Haaresbreite verpasst hat. Aber die Aktion im RockGarden war trotzdem stark!



Hört sich nach dem Rennen in Canada an... oder???

Gibt's dazu ein Video?


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 21"C, Sonnenschein, gehe jetzt biken, in kurz/kurz + Armilinge





Hier ist ein sich nicht auflösender Hochnebelschleier und somit nur 12 Grad Plus...


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Emily Betty



Die ist auch auf dem Bike für Dich unerreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hört sich nach dem Rennen in Canada an... oder???
> 
> Gibt's dazu ein Video?



Grad eben erst in Pietermaritzburg!




> Die ist auch auf dem Bike für Dich unerreichbar.



In der Regel komme ich 2 Minuten vor der besten Frau ins Ziel. Würde bei denen die WC fahren aber sicherlich anders aussehen 
Achja Emily Betty ist auch schon vergeben (sie trägt extra keine Handschuhe damit man den Ehering sieht  )


----------



## hhninja81 (17. März 2012)

Moin...

Bike Magazin hat auf Facebook gerade das geschrieben...

"Großer Sport beim Worldcup-Auftakt in Südafrika!! Schurter vor Stander und Manuel Fumic, Gratulation! Leute, *wir haben soeben den ersten Worldcup-Sieg auf einem 650B-Hardtail gesehen*, das gibt zu denken"

Der letzte Satz kann interessant werden...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Jup! Das wird jetzt gehypt ohne Ende


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

was denn der schurter ging mit einem 650b an den start???

Jetzt wird das ding neu lanciert...

jetzt brauch ich gleich so ein ding


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Dann hab ich wohl alles richtig gemacht  
29er Überspringen und dann ganz ideal für CC ein 650B Rad kaufen


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:
			
		

> Grad eben erst in Pietermaritzburg!


Ah!

Ich hatte den Rock Garden in Mont St. Anne im Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. März 2012)

Irgendwie besser als der HSV 

http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...ss-country-pov-schurter-video-021243179688859


----------



## reddevil72 (17. März 2012)

Gibt's schon Bilder vom Schurter-Bike? Normaler 26er Scale mit 650b oder neuer Rahmen? Wer war sonst mit 650b am Start?


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2012)

bzw. ne Link von den Rennen war ja selber schön Biken und habe es natülich nicht gesehn?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2012)

Mensch, Mensch, pro Tag knallt ihr hier fast 3 Seiten voll...

Hammer!  



ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht interessant aus, wo gibt es den zu kaufen?



Habe das Ding bei den ganzen Hagelbeulendrücker in der Werkstatt gesehen und mich gleich verliebt.
"Auch haben will.." 
*Stanley FatMax Mobile Workstation*. Ursprünglich aus den USA.
Gibt es im Netz bei diversen Anbietern. Hab´s über Amaz... für 119,- kpl. geschossen. 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Um bei Philipp zu bleiben, das könnte weh tun!







unocz schrieb:


> meinte auch eigentlich marco



  ...



InoX schrieb:


> Sicher?



...glaube ich nicht...



unocz schrieb:


> verdammt ich meinte taunusteufel



... TT = Marco

Worum ging´s eigentlich nochmal?? 



ohneworte schrieb:


>





k_star schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> kurz vor 5 aufstehen, kurz vor halb 6 ist abfahrt, um ca. halb 9 bin ich am ziel, und um 10 uhr ist start.



Wo geht´s hin, Kai?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> vergess die weiber nicht marco...



  Stimmt, aber da findet sich BESTIMMT was g´scheits!! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> So viel Geld wie die kosten kann die Bank gar nicht eingelagert haben!



Wie wahr, wie wahr....



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Emily Betty



Joa, nicht übel! Aber die hat bestimmt weiße Tapeten zu Hause...  Wirkt so.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2012)

UND Marco hast du dein Speci heute nun ausgeführt`????

gruss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt vom Stumpi...











Blick auf Frankfurt/ Main





Auffahrt Altkönig








Feldberg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> UND Marco hast du dein Speci heute nun ausgeführt`????
> 
> gruss



Logo. Siehe oben! 

Da fährst du dann auch lang..!!


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

moin jungs,

was soll ich sagen, freiwillig nie wieder 26er.  
lenker atm nen bissl gedreht passt allet.
nächste woche kommt die neue sattelstütze und der speedy 








achja gibt es eigentlich nen grund dafür wenn der rr gegen fahrtrichtung montiert ist ?
vorne sowie hinten......


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2012)

fein Marco

suche ne Link vom XC-Rennen


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> was soll ich sagen, freiwillig nie wieder 26er.
> lenker atm nen bissl gedreht passt allet.
> ...




Ja, gibt es! Da hat einer beim Aufziehen gepennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> fein Marco
> 
> suche ne Link vom XC-Rennen



http://live.redbull.tv/events/32/ucistop1-xc2/ Herren

http://live.redbull.tv/events/32/ucistop1-xc1/ Frauen




EDIT: Da kann man ja richtig neidisch auf eure 29er sein


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 21"C, Sonnenschein, gehe jetzt biken, in kurz/kurz + Armilinge



Ich war jetzt ich noch 2,5 Stunden unterwegs und kurz nach der Abfahrt hat sich sogar die Sonne blicken lassen. Ea hat aber trotzdem nur zu 12 Grad gelangt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2012)

@Crimson

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Bilder vom Schurter-Bike? Normaler 26er Scale mit 650b oder neuer Rahmen? Wer war sonst mit 650b am Start?
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Habe das gefunden...


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt ich noch 2,5 Stunden unterwegs und kurz nach der Abfahrt hat sich sogar die Sonne blicken lassen. Ea hat aber trotzdem nur zu 12 Grad gelangt.



Na immerhin 

Hab heute mit ein paar Kollegen eine gute 2000hm Tour gemacht. Leider sind die Trails noch mit ziemlich vielen Stöcken und Ästen bedeckt, läuft man leider immer Gefahr sich ein paar Speichen rauszuhauen (typisch für die Jura-Trails), dafür ist der Kalkstein bei Trockenheit extrem griffig und macht echt Laune zu fahren.

War bei uns in der Region heute extrem warm (bis zu 25°C), war schon geil nach dem ganzen Wintergedöns mal wieder im T-Shirt in der Strausse beim Gespritzen zu sitzen 

650b = neue Laufräder für alle, auf gehts DT Swiss und Mavic Aktien kaufen....


----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2012)

war heute auch kurz unterwegs.

46km
ca. 940 hm
genau 2 stunden


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

Nachtrag:




Bärlauch-Pesto Galore !!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

0-2


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Na immerhin
> 
> Hab heute mit ein paar Kollegen eine gute 2000hm Tour gemacht. Leider sind die Trails noch mit ziemlich vielen Stöcken und Ästen bedeckt, läuft man leider immer Gefahr sich ein paar Speichen rauszuhauen (typisch für die Jura-Trails), dafür ist der Kalkstein bei Trockenheit extrem griffig und macht echt Laune zu fahren.
> 
> ...



25 Grad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was denn der schurter ging mit einem 650b an den start???
> 
> Jetzt wird das ding neu lanciert...
> 
> jetzt brauch ich gleich so ein ding



Für Fullies mit mehr als 140mm Federweg macht das durchaus Sinn, da Du 29er bei viel Federweg nicht mehr im Rahmenuntergebracht bekommst.

Beim Hardtail macht der zusätzliche Standard für mich keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 25 Grad?



hab den Eindruck dass es (wie 2010 und 2011) gar keinen Frühling oder Herbst gibt, geht von Winter einfach in den Sommer über und umgekehrt. Das Mikroklima am Rheinknie ist schon geil, mehr Sonnenstunden als im Tessin.....

zu 650b: werd das mal testen, ist evtl ganz nett für die Forstrassenbolzerei bei den Schwarzwald-Marathons.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

0-3 in Berlin!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> hab den Eindruck dass es (wie 2010 und 2011) gar keinen Frühling oder Herbst gibt, geht von Winter einfach in den Sommer über und umgekehrt. Das Mikroklima am Rheinknie ist schon geil, mehr Sonnenstunden als im Tessin.....
> 
> zu 650b: werd das mal testen, ist evtl ganz nett für die Forstrassenbolzerei bei den Schwarzwald-Marathons.



Da kannst Du auch wahrscheinlich besser 29er fahren.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 0-3 in Berlin!



1-3 in Hamburg!


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da kannst Du auch wahrscheinlich besser 29er fahren.



brauch ich aber ein neues Bike, bei 650b nur neuen LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 1-3 in Hamburg!



Das ist aber bereits beendet und verstehe ich nicht wirklich!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> brauch ich aber ein neues Bike, bei 650b nur neuen LRS



Das ist natürlich ein Argument.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt vom Stumpi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

das Bike sieht gut aus (im Gegensatz zu dem Betongeschwür auf dem Berg). 

Meines bekommt seine Premierenfahrt erst in ein paar Wochen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist aber bereits beendet und verstehe ich nicht wirklich!



Ich verstehe das auch nicht, zum Glück sind andere noch schlechter... Was die Bayern spielen ist schon stark und bringt Spaß zu sehen!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch ne Sehschwäche und trägt nur fürs fahren Kontaktlinsen? 
Ganz zu Anfang bin ich mit Sportbrille/ohne gefahren. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nicht so pralle sehe und wieder ne Brille brauch. Im Moment habe ich eine Sportbrille mit diesen Clips. Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, nur bei fiesem Wetter beschlägts oder wird matschig und wenn ich sie abnehme sehe ich kaum was.

Kann man mit Kontaktlinsen ohne Brille fahren? Macht es etwas wenn man dann was ins Auge bekommt? Muss dann auch nur für gemeine Situationen in Rennen dienen, wenn die Brille nicht mehr hilft.


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch ne Sehschwäche und trägt nur fürs fahren Kontaktlinsen?
> Ganz zu Anfang bin ich mit Sportbrille/ohne gefahren. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nicht so pralle sehe und wieder ne Brille brauch. Im Moment habe ich eine Sportbrille mit diesen Clips. Ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, nur bei fiesem Wetter beschlägts oder wird matschig und wenn ich sie abnehme sehe ich kaum was.
> 
> Kann man mit Kontaktlinsen ohne Brille fahren? Macht es etwas wenn man dann was ins Auge bekommt? Muss dann auch nur für gemeine Situationen in Rennen dienen, wenn die Brille nicht mehr hilft.



Trage seit Jahren Kontaktlinsen, beim biken und auch sonst. Ist kein Problem auch mal ohne Brille (Windschutz) zu fahren. Wenn mal Dreck/Insekten reinkommt ist das i.d.R. kein Problem und Linse muss auch nicht raus.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

eigentlich ja nicht. rear für hinten und front für vorne...oder???

fahr schon lange nicht mehr schwalbe...nur noch maxxis oder onza.

Hast du da noch spacer unter dem vorbau???

Kriegst du sattelüberhöhung hin???


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

0-5 in Berlin!


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eigentlich ja nicht. rear für hinten und front für vorne...oder???
> 
> fahr schon lange nicht mehr schwalbe...nur noch maxxis oder onza.
> 
> ...




naja auf den reifen steht nur rotation und der pfeil und beide laufen entgegen der laufrichtung 
untermj vorbauzn ist kein spacer nur dieser komische acros steuersatz, der so wirkt als wäre es ein spacer.
ein spacer ist noch oben drauf, kommt aber dann demnächst weg.
wenn  sattelüberhöhung,dann nur ganz knapp :/


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

habe auch linsen versucht. HAt mir aber immer die augen ausgetrocknet. Jetzt wieder ohne unterwegs. Die kollegen wundern sich immer, dass ich noch so schnell unterwegs sein kann ohne brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> habe auch linsen versucht. HAt mir aber immer die augen ausgetrocknet. Jetzt wieder ohne unterwegs. Die kollegen wundern sich immer, dass ich noch so schnell unterwegs sein kann ohne brille.



Adrenalinkick!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja auf den reifen steht nur rotation und der pfeil und beide laufen entgegen der laufrichtung
> untermj vorbauzn ist kein spacer nur dieser komische acros steuersatz, der so wirkt als wäre es ein spacer.
> ein spacer ist noch oben drauf, kommt aber dann demnächst weg.
> wenn  sattelüberhöhung,dann nur ganz knapp :/




Bist du zufrieden so oder möchtest du nicht einen flat montieren???

Das bike sieht sondt wirklich saugut aus. Hast einen guten tausch gemacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

Glückwunsch @unocz! 

So schnell kann's dann auch gehen.

Sehr gute Entscheidung.


Die Rahmenform gefällt!


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden so oder möchtest du nicht einen flat montieren???
> 
> Das bike sieht sondt wirklich saugut aus. Hast einen guten tausch gemacht



also ich muss dir wirklichn sagen das ich atm sehr zufrieden bin mit dem lenker, rein vom komfort (sieht er den so schlimm aus, würdest du ihn noch weiter drehen?)
ja ich denke die neue sattelstütze+needle geben ihm noch den endschliff


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @unocz!
> 
> So schnell kann's dann auch gehen.
> 
> Sehr gute Entscheidung.




danke


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

also jungs. Wer interesse hat früher zu kommen hab ich noch zwei daten im Juli...

7/8 Juli
14/15 Juli

Habe alles besprochen und ich denke oder besser wir denken dass wir gerne das ganze doch durchführen werden.

Ansonsten ist das datum ende september fix.

War heute nach dem lehrgang leider nur 1 1/2 stunden meinen kopf auslüften mit dem toad. Bin in bern und hab bereitschaft.
Mein junge ist auch mit in der wohnung. Schönstes wetter gehabt.

Morgen solls ja wieder nur noch 13° haben bei uns...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> also jungs. Wer interesse hat früher zu kommen hab ich noch zwei daten im Juli...
> 
> 7/8 Juli
> 14/15 Juli
> ...


Perfekt!


Vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch was bei mir zum Sommertermin... 


Ist bei euch also wieder Ruhe/Harmonie eingekehrt?


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

normalerweise dreht man den lenker schon noch bischen nach hinten. Sonst siehts einfach aus wie ein motorradlenker...

Bei deiner wenigen sattelüberhöhung kannst du sicher noch nen flat montieren und du bist immer noch sehr komfortabel auf dem hobel...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ergibt sich ja auch was bei mir zum Sommertermin...
> ...



bischen ruhe schon...harmonie muss wieder kommen. Braucht alles zeit und viele gespräche. Denke aber wir stehen das ganze durch.

Wir lieben uns einfach zu fest um alles hinzuschmeissen.
Denke wir schaffen das...sie hat mir für euch ihr uneingeschränktes ok gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bischen ruhe schon...harmonie muss wieder kommen. Braucht alles zeit und viele gespräche. Denke aber wir stehen das ganze durch.
> 
> Wir lieben uns einfach zu fest um alles hinzuschmeissen.
> Denke wir schaffen das...sie hat mir für euch ihr uneingeschränktes ok gegeben...


 


Das freut sicher nicht nur mich!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

0-6! :d


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Hat die jemand von euch: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1503&osCsid=05ca5c917a6b05520be3240f58c86ed1
Die haben leider keinen eindeutigen Namen, sonst hätte ich die SuFu genutzt, oder gibt es was bessers für das Geld?


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bischen ruhe schon...harmonie muss wieder kommen. Braucht alles zeit und viele gespräche. Denke aber wir stehen das ganze durch.
> 
> Wir lieben uns einfach zu fest um alles hinzuschmeissen.
> Denke wir schaffen das...sie hat mir für euch ihr uneingeschränktes ok gegeben...



Super das ihr Euch zusammenrauft und das unabhängig von den Terminen!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hat die jemand von euch: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1503&osCsid=05ca5c917a6b05520be3240f58c86ed1
> Die haben leider keinen eindeutigen Namen, sonst hätte ich die SuFu genutzt, oder gibt es was bessers für das Geld?



Sieht irgendwie aus wie die Schnellspanner von Tune. Bei mir funktionieren die einwandfrei.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hat die jemand von euch: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1503&osCsid=05ca5c917a6b05520be3240f58c86ed1
> Die haben leider keinen eindeutigen Namen, sonst hätte ich die SuFu genutzt, oder gibt es was bessers für das Geld?



hab die dinger nicht. Wenn du aber steifigkeitseinbussen haben möchtest... 
ich würds ned nehmen. 
Sehen aus wie pop-spanner. Mein kollege musste die dinger bei jeder ausfahrt immer wieder mal nachziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Welche dann, die man Bezahlen kann?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hat die jemand von euch: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=1503&osCsid=05ca5c917a6b05520be3240f58c86ed1
> Die haben leider keinen eindeutigen Namen, sonst hätte ich die SuFu genutzt, oder gibt es was bessers für das Geld?



Hab die hier http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=14551;page=1;menu=1000,2,169;mid=0;pgc=0

Kann ich eingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich wiege nur 60KG und für CC reicht es mir. In einer normal steifen Gabel gibt es keine Probleme. In meiner alten Stahlgabel am Resterad stellt sich die Nabe beim Bremse etwas quer und die Scheibe schleift. Da gehen nur die fetten Shimanostahlspanner.

Für 35 gibts bei bike24 auch welche mit Carbonhebeln. Funktionieren genauso und sind ein paar Gramm leichter.




			
				doc schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch linsen versucht. HAt mir aber immer die augen ausgetrocknet.  Jetzt wieder ohne unterwegs. Die kollegen wundern sich immer, dass ich  noch so schnell unterwegs sein kann ohne brille.


Ohne Brille kann ich auch  Nur sehe ich dann manche Wurzeln zu spät und das kann ich im Training bringen im Rennen aber nicht.
Vielleicht frag ich demnächst mal beim Optiker nach Linsen.
Was sollte ich dann nehmen? Tageslinsen oder Monatslinsen? Möchte sie eigentlich nur zum Biken haben.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

die von KCNC oder gleich die von DT swiss.

Würde nicht unbedingt an den schnellspannern sparen.
Hab das auch mal gemacht und das mit steifigkeit eingbüsst.

Ich fahre sonst Tune leichtspanner, aber die alten..


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Die sehen gut aus ich hoffe, die halten mein 193 und 80kg aus.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

da nimmst du tageslinsen. Sind billiger und wenn du sie ja nur zum biken brauchst....


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Die DT Swiss sind schon extrem geil vor allem das System, aber 60 ist hart...


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Die DT Swiss sind schon extrem geil vor allem das System, aber 60 ist hart...



Tja, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die von KCNC oder gleich die von DT swiss.
> 
> Würde nicht unbedingt an den schnellspannern sparen.
> Hab das auch mal gemacht und das mit steifigkeit eingbüsst.
> ...


Yes, man


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

dafür halten die bombenfest und wirst nie probleme haben. Denke das muss es einem wert sein...


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die von KCNC oder gleich die von *DT swiss.*



die RWS knacken bei meinem Flash wie Sau, wede die jetzt gegen tune tauschen. Bin letztes Jahr beim Golden Race fast durchgedreht wegen dem geknacke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da nimmst du tageslinsen. Sind billiger und wenn du sie ja nur zum biken brauchst....



Okay, dann mach ich mich mal schlau. Habe ab Montag ja glorreiche 10 Tage Semesterferien 

[email protected] hier mal reinschauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534800&highlight=leichte+schnellspannerhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/Dreamkatcher 	 A


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Für einen Schüler und bald Student muss man leider auf das liebe, böse Geld schaun das einem bei Radteilen dur die Finger gleitet...


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Für einen Schüler und bald Student muss man leider auf das liebe boöse Geld schaun das einem bei Radteilen dur die Finger gleitet...



Ich hatte als Schüler und Azubi auch nicht die finanziellen Mittel wie jetzt.


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tja, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> die RWS knacken bei meinem Flash wie Sau, wede die jetzt gegen tune tauschen. Bin letztes Jahr beim Golden Race fast durchgedreht wegen dem geknacke....



hatte genau das gleiche problem


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Für einen Schüler und bald Student muss man leider auf das liebe boöse Geld schaun das einem bei Radteilen dur die Finger gleitet...



Habe die Spanner als Schüler gekauft - als Student halten sie immer noch 
Ob dir das hilft? Ich glaube kaum 
Irgendwo müssen wir doch alle aufs Geld schauen. Jetzt gerade am Anfang der Saison wo einiges an Verschleißteilen fällig wird, wirds auch schnell unlustig. Dazu noch die ganzen Startgelder - da bin ich froh den Sprit nicht zahlen zu müssen


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Für einen Schüler und bald Student muss man leider auf das liebe, böse Geld schaun das einem bei Radteilen dur die Finger gleitet...




denke wenn du auf das liebe geld schauen musst kann man sicher mal die spanner für 19.- euro bei bike24 versuchen. Man hat nicht gesagt sie funktionieren nicht.

ICh bin ja auch 80kg und fahre leichtspanner. Nur muss man dann wissen das ned alles so steif ist wie man es von richtigen spannern kennt...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Ich glaube, dann bleib ich einfach bei meinen Monstern und spare woanders Gewicht, ist wahrscheinlich auch effektiver...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann bleib ich einfach bei meinen Monstern und spare woanders Gewicht, ist wahrscheinlich auch effektiver...




denke mal für 20.- euro kann man es schon mal wagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> denke wenn du auf das liebe geld schauen musst kann man sicher mal die spanner für 19.- euro bei bike24 versuchen. Man hat nicht gesagt sie funktionieren nicht.
> 
> ICh bin ja auch 80kg und fahre leichtspanner. Nur muss man dann wissen das ned alles so steif ist wie man es von richtigen spannern kennt...



Ich fahre die Tune mit über 100 Kilos und sie halten das Laufrad fest in der Gabel.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Naja ich fahre zwar CC und Tour, aber ich lasse es gerne mal knallen und wenn man dann Bunny Hops macht, wobei man manchmal nur mit dem Vorderrad aufkommt, sollte es schon steif sein. 

Über Baumstämme heben, ist nämlich uncool.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Naja ich fahre zwar CC und Tour, aber ich lasse es gerne mal knallen und wenn man dann Bunny Hops macht, wobei man manchmal nur mit dem Vorderrad aufkommt, sollte es schon steif sein.
> 
> Ãber BaumstÃ¤mme heben, ist nÃ¤mlich uncool.



Bin teilweise auch auf Trails mit NatursprÃ¼ngen unterwegs und lande mal etwas "nosie". Bis jetzt hat es gehalten.
Ich muss auch sagen, gefÃ¼hlt machen die Spanner bei der Durin mit DAD weniger aus als bei der Recon. Die Durin ist viel steifer.

AuÃerdem kann man bei 20â¬ kaum was falsch machen 


Was richtig uncool ist, ist Ã¼ber Baum stÃ¤mme fliegen -.-" Gestern am Ende der Tour mit dem Kollegen noch Techniktraining gemacht. Letzter Baumstamm fÃ¼rn Bunnyhop - Marcel ist natÃ¼rlich zu schnell und bekommt das Hinterrad nicht mehr noch - Astreinen FlachkÃ¶pper gemacht und die Karre direkt hinterher. Ich bin noch nen Meter Ã¼bern Waldboden gerutscht bis mir mein Rad weich im RÃ¼cken gelandet ist


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Das ist hart  
Ich werde es dann wohl ausprobieren müssen, ihr habt ja recht mit den 20...


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin teilweise auch auf Trails mit Natursprüngen unterwegs und lande mal etwas "nosie". Bis jetzt hat es gehalten.
> Ich muss auch sagen, gefühlt machen die Spanner bei der Durin mit DAD weniger aus als bei der Recon. Die Durin ist viel steifer.
> 
> Außerdem kann man bei 20 kaum was falsch machen
> ...



Hat nicht zufällig jemand eine GoPro dabeigehabt?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Leider nicht, auch wenn ich mal überlegt habe eine zu kaufen. Die hätte ich gestern allerdings in den Erdboden gesteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Leider nicht, auch wenn ich mal überlegt habe eine zu kaufen. Die hätte ich gestern allerdings in den Erdboden gesteckt



Ooch, schade...

Aber im September werde ich meine mitnehmen. Da kommst Du dann nicht so "billig" davon!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

N8 jungs. Muss schlafen gehen. Bin gerade mit antibiotika vollgepumpt...mundhölenentzündung...

Besser jetzt als wenns richtig mit der rennsaison losgeht.

Greets und schönen abend


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> N8 jungs. Muss schlafen gehen. Bin gerade mit antibiotika vollgepumpt...mundhölenentzündung...
> 
> Besser jetzt als wenns richtig mit der rennsaison losgeht.
> 
> Greets und schönen abend



Gute Nacht und Gute Besserung Jens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> N8 jungs. Muss schlafen gehen. Bin gerade mit antibiotika vollgepumpt...mundhölenentzündung...
> 
> Besser jetzt als wenns richtig mit der rennsaison losgeht.
> 
> Greets und schönen abend


Gute N8 und ebenfalls gute Besserung, Genesung!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Guts Nächtle  Gute Besserung!

Im September gibts auch Fahrtechnik


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2012)

jep, da wird es euch genug durchschütteln

Werde da was passendes finden für die fahrtechnikschulung bei euch


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

gute nacht und gute besserung JENS.

man freu ich mich jetzt schon aufn september


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Das wird richtig gut!


Das klingt irgendwie so als hätte ich gar keine Fahrtechnik oder?


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das wird richtig gut!
> 
> 
> Das klingt irgendwie so als hätte ich gar keine Fahrtechnik oder?



Nur mit den Beinen die Forstautobahnen drücken...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. März 2012)

Naja du hast den Bunny Hop versucht, d.h. sonst geht es. So Maso kann man nicht drauf sein um solche sachen einfach so zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2012)

Das war auch schon schwer am Ende der Konzentration. Forstautobahnen bin ich auf Marathons aber auch teilweise vorsichtig, wenn es auf dem feinen Schotter bei 40 in der Kurve das rutschen anfängt 

Nein, eigentlich bin ich nicht sooo schlecht. Die Cross-Country Kurse letztes Jahr habe ich ohne Probleme geschafft. Natürlich nicht so schnell wie meine Trainingspartner die schon etliche Jahre MTB fahren.


----------



## InoX (17. März 2012)

Um nochmal was zu den Spannern zu sagen. Wenn das die gleichen wie von tuningpedals sind dann fahre ich die schon inzwischen ca. 1000 km. Ich bin damit zufrieden, wiege aber auch nur 70 kg. Iin extremen Kurven schleift manchmal ganz leicht die Scheibe. Das ist für mich aber ok. Meine Gabel ist eine Fox F32 die glaube ich nicht zu den weichensten gehört. 
Meine Spanner wiegen 44 oder 45g. Bilder von den Spannern sind in meinem Tomacalbum


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Um nochmal was zu den Spannern zu sagen. Wenn das die gleichen wie von tuningpedals sind dann fahre ich die schon inzwischen ca. 1000 km. Ich bin damit zufrieden, wiege aber auch nur 70 kg. Iin extremen Kurven schleift manchmal ganz leicht die Scheibe. Das ist für mich aber ok. Meine Gabel ist eine Fox F32 die glaube ich nicht zu den weichensten gehört.
> Meine Spanner wiegen 44 oder 45g. Bilder von den Spannern sind in meinem Tomacalbum



Tach Philipp!


----------



## InoX (17. März 2012)

Jo, hallo erstmal...


----------



## cpprelude (17. März 2012)

Moin Leutz.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Leutz.



Moin Cihan!


----------



## cpprelude (17. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> also jungs. Wer interesse hat früher zu kommen hab ich noch zwei daten im Juli...
> 
> 7/8 Juli
> 14/15 Juli
> ...


 
Hi Jens, Ich sage dir die Tage noch bescheid wie es bei mir an diesen Tagen aussieht. Hat denn sonst noch jemand Lust/Zeit im Juli?


----------



## reddevil72 (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habe das gefunden...



Sieht aus wie das "normale" (sprich 26er) Scale mit 650b-Radsatz. Was meint ihr  funktioniert das mit jedem Rahmen? Hat jemand s hon Erfahrung. Wäre natürlich extrem spannend, mit nur einem neuen LRS viele Vorteile der 29er zu erhalten ohne gleich ein neues Bike kaufen zu müssen.

PS @Crimson. Ich kann den Link mit dem Film nicht öffnen. Liegt das am Apfelgerät oder braucht es noch irgendein Login?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Naja ich fahre zwar CC und Tour, aber ich lasse es gerne mal knallen und wenn man dann Bunny Hops macht, wobei man manchmal nur mit dem Vorderrad aufkommt, sollte es schon steif sein.
> 
> Über Baumstämme heben, ist nämlich uncool.



Die Spanner werden eigentlich überwiegend auf Zug -_waagrecht_- beansprucht ; die Hohlachse der Nabe, dort wo du den Spanner durchsteckst, trägt/führt/stützt eigentlich das Rad, bzw. die Nabe...

Die von dir verlinkten Spanner kannst du ruhig nehmen, mMn. 
Wichtig ist auch das Widerlager des Spannhebels, bzw. die Verarbeitung und das verwendete Material davon.




So, komme gerade vom MTBC-Stammtisch und vom Geburtstag.
Musste an Maik denken  -  es gab nämlich  V I E L  Wein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

moin alle zusammen


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Moin, moin...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2012)

Moin moin!

Bei mir funkt der hier einwandfrei: http://live.redbull.tv/events/32/ucistop1-xc1/


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

ja aber echt miese quali 
mittlerweile sollte man das doch echt flüssig hinbekommen !


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Spanner werden eigentlich überwiegend auf Zug -_waagrecht_- beansprucht ; die Hohlachse der Nabe, dort wo du den Spanner durchsteckst, trägt/führt/stützt eigentlich das Rad, bzw. die Nabe...
> 
> Die von dir verlinkten Spanner kannst du ruhig nehmen, mMn.
> Wichtig ist auch das Widerlager des Spannhebels, bzw. die Verarbeitung und das verwendete Material davon.
> ...



Der Geist des Weines hat manchmal am nächsten Morgen üble Nachwirkungen.

Moin zusammen!


Puh, seid ihr schon alle früh hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja aber echt miese quali
> mittlerweile sollte man das doch echt flüssig hinbekommen !



Die Qualität gestern war 10x besser. Haben die scheinbar ganz schön komprimiert auf den Server gelegt. Live zu gucken war gestern echt ein Hochgenuss!


Gleich aufs Bike


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Qualität gestern war 10x besser. Haben die scheinbar ganz schön komprimiert auf den Server gelegt. Live zu gucken war gestern echt ein Hochgenuss!
> 
> 
> Gleich aufs Bike



Ich jetzt auch!


----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,
Ich werd jetzt auch nochmal kurz in die Rennen von gestern reingucken.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

das 650b wäre was für meine freundin...mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt.

Moin moin jungs. Heut ist papa tag. Geh mal mit meinem sohn in den zoo...


----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

Viel Spaß im Zoo, meine Freundin will da auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2012)

Moin zusammen, 7/8.Juli klappt bei mir nicht ist WOMC Offenburg. 14/15.Juli waer ich dabei 
Habt ihr auch [email protected]? Gehe jetzt ins Studio pumpen....


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, 7/8.Juli klappt bei mir nicht ist WOMC Offenburg. 14/15.Juli waer ich dabei
> Habt ihr auch [email protected]? Gehe jetzt ins Studio pumpen....


 
Wenn's mit mir klappt dann sind es schon mal zwei Leute die hinfahren. 
Das ist ja bei dir um die Ecke.


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

ja auch hier scheisswetter


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

the wheather here isn`t very fine,
I wish me back the sonnenschein.


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> the wheather here isn`t very fine,
> I wish me back the sonnenschein.



:LOL:

ganz nebenbei, nochmal kurz bezüglich meines kurbelumbaus, ich hab ja nen bb92 und du meintest ja das man evetuell den spacer der standartmässig links ist, nach rechts umbauen muss. 
ich hab mir jetzt noch nen spacer zugelegt, dann  könnte ich doch direkt den nehmen oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

du hast bb92 (shimano pressfit), das ändert natürlich alles!
dachte du hast ein ganz normales ht2 bsa innenlager.

bb92:
gehäusebreite 89,5 mm: links kein spacer - rechts 1 spacer
gehäusebreite 92 mm: links kein spacer - rechts kein spacer


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

aha ok,
ist das jetzt überhaupt für den kettenblattumbau wichtig ? ich hab da leider keine vorstellungskraft :/


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

nur wenn du die kettenlinie etwas anpassen möchtest.


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

ok. danke


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das 650b wäre was für meine freundin...mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt.
> 
> Moin moin jungs. Heut ist papa tag. Geh mal mit meinem sohn in den zoo...



Viel Spass dabei, waren wir vor zwei Wochen in Hannover!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> the wheather here isn`t very fine,
> I wish me back the sonnenschein.



Ich habe eben auf meiner Runde auch einen Regenguss abbekommen.

Ansonsten fahren wir dann gleich nach Hannover ins Stadion gegen den 1. FC Köln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe eben auf meiner Runde auch einen Regenguss abbekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten fahren wir dann gleich nach Hannover ins Stadion gegen den 1. FC Köln.



Moin Jens!  

Ich bin absoluter Anti-Fußballfan, aber in diesem Fall bin ich für "_Kölle_"...


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

jens bist du etwas 96 fan ?


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> jens bist du etwas 96 fan ?



Ich bin in erster Linie Bayer-Fan und auch ein wenig von 96. Meine Frau wollte früher nichts von Fussball wissen so das ich sie ein paar mal nach Hannover ins Stadion geschleppt habe.

Da ist sie dann schnell vom Fussballfieber angesteckt worden und ist schwer begeisteter 96-Fan. Bremen ist zwar von der Entfernung nur halb so weit aber sie zu Werder schleppen geht für einen Bayernfan nun überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe eben auf meiner Runde auch einen Regenguss abbekommen.
> 
> Ansonsten fahren wir dann gleich nach Hannover ins Stadion gegen den 1. FC Köln.



Ich wünsche viel Spaß und natürlich 3 Punkte für den "kleinen" HSV  Wir Hamburger brauche jede Hilfe gegen den Abstieg..


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Ich bin absoluter Anti-Fußballfan, aber in diesem Fall bin ich für "_Kölle_"...



Ik wull di watt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Marcus, ich habe dich mal in meiner Sig. verewigt.      Ok?


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche viel Spaß und natürlich 3 Punkte für den "kleinen" HSV  Wir Hamburger brauche jede Hilfe gegen den Abstieg..



Danke, das hoffe ich auch!

In HH sieht das momentan wirklich nicht gut aus. Mir ist zur Zeit Angst und Bange um den HSV!

Aber Hertha und Kaiserslautern sind ja noch schwächer unterwegs so das es zumindestens für die Relegation reichen sollte. Und dann gegen den FC St.Pauli und Hamburg brennt!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Marcus, ich habe dich mal in meiner Sig. verewigt.      Ok?



Moin Marco....

Klar!  Ja, ja... der Marcus und seine Schenkelklopfer

Gruß Marcus


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Danke, das hoffe ich auch!
> 
> In HH sieht das momentan wirklich nicht gut aus. Mir ist zur Zeit Angst und Bange um den HSV!
> 
> Aber Hertha und Kaiserslautern sind ja noch schwächer unterwegs so das es zumindestens für die Relegation reichen sollte. Und dann gegen den FC St.Pauli und Hamburg brennt!



Bei dem Restprogramm von Köln und Augsburg (Auswärts in Brähmen, München, Wolfsburg und Gladbach) stehen unsere Chancen nicht zu schlecht und wir sollten eigentlich in der Lage sein das zu vermeiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Nächstes Jahr treffen wir uns alle in _*Kölle*_ zum Fasching...okey!? 

Wäre goil!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Restprogramm von Köln und Augsburg (Auswärts in Brähmen, München, Wolfsburg und Gladbach) stehen unsere Chancen nicht zu schlecht und wir sollten eigentlich in der Lage sein das zu vermeiden!



Das denke ich auch, nur wollte ich das mögliche Horrorszenario mal aufzeigen.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr treffen wir uns alle in _*Kölle*_ zum Fasching...okey!?
> 
> Wäre goil!!



Auch wenn ich als Norddeutscher mit Karneval eigentlich nicht viel anfangen kann empfinde ich die Idee als durchaus charmant.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch, nur wollte ich das mögliche Horrorszenario mal aufzeigen.



Danke, jetzt kann heute Nacht wieder nicht schlafen 

Fasching/Karneval....: Da geht was


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich als Norddeutscher mit Karneval eigentlich nicht viel anfangen kann empfinde ich die Idee als durchaus charmant.



Das wär´n Spaß!! Auf Alkohol geh´ich ab wie´n Zöpfchen...   


..."_reiß´ die Hütte ab_"... 

------------------------------------------------------

*Extra für Kai:
ACHTUNG, KEINE VERSAUTE VORLAGE!! 
Das ist jetzt nicht zweideutig gemeint. 
*


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das wär´n Spaß!! Auf Alkohol geh´ich ab wie´n Zöpfchen...
> 
> 
> ..."_reiß´ die Hütte ab_"...
> ...



Das hattest Du ja heute Nacht wieder eine Probe von genommen!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das wär´n Spaß!! Auf Alkohol geh´ich ab wie´n Zöpfchen...
> 
> 
> ..."_reiß´ die Hütte ab_"...
> ...



Der Marco,

..nüchtern ist er schüchtern, voll ist er toll!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Marco,
> 
> ..nüchtern ist er schüchtern, voll ist er toll!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hattest Du ja heute Nacht wieder eine Probe von genommen!





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Marco,
> 
> ..nüchtern ist er schüchtern, voll ist er toll!!


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr treffen wir uns alle in Kölle zum *Fasching*...okey!?
> 
> Wäre goil!!



das gibts da nicht......die ham nur Karneval, is wie bei uns da gibts nur Fastnacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Nüchtern mag er sich nicht's wagen, voll kann man ihn nicht ertragen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> das gibts da nicht......die ham nur Karneval, is wie bei uns da gibts nur Fastnacht



Stimmt!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nüchtern mag er sich nicht's wagen, voll kann man ihn nicht ertragen.



Moin Cihan,

Der ist noch besser!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nüchtern mag er sich nicht's wagen, voll kann man ihn nicht ertragen.



 

Moin Cihan!


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Cihan,
> 
> Der ist noch besser!


 
Moin



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Cihan!


 
 Moin


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Cihan,
> 
> Der ist noch besser!



Aber bei meinem Spruch kannst das "ist er" gegen ein "bin ich" tauschen und ihn als coolen Anmachspruch benutzen


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Moin



Sehr gesprächig heute!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aber bei meinem Spruch kannst das "ist er" gegen ein "bin ich" tauschen und ihn als coolen Anmachspruch benutzen



Daher weht der Wind also...


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sehr gesprächig heute!


 
Sorry, ich habe per PN mit Marco mir schon die Finger wund getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Daher weht der Wind also...



Fast immer als Gegenwind.... Hat eigentlich noch nie geklappt. Es sei denn, sie war noch voller als ich oder hässlich wie die Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Fast immer als Gegenwind.... Hat eigentlich noch nie geklappt. Es sei denn, sie war noch voller als ich oder hässlich wie die Nacht.



Also die Kategorie welche man sich auch nicht mehr schönsaufen kann!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also die Kategorie welche man sich auch nicht mehr schönsaufen kann!



Oh Gott, die Erinnerungen sind wieder da!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, die Erinnerungen sind wieder da!!



Du scheinst ja eine bewegte Vergangenheit zu haben. "Huch wer liegt denn da neben mir im Bett?"


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja eine bewegte Vergangenheit zu haben. "Huch wer liegt denn da neben mir im Bett?"




 ich sag jetzt lieber nichts mehr!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nüchtern mag er sich nicht's wagen, voll kann man ihn nicht ertragen.




Oh, ein versteckter Poet oder Dichter!?   Frauenversteher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Fast immer als Gegenwind.... Hat eigentlich noch nie geklappt. Es sei denn, sie war noch voller als ich oder hässlich wie die Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt lieber nichts mehr!



Los Marcus, habe den Mut und offenbare Dich!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Los Marcus, habe den Mut und offenbare Dich!



Die Abende in der Schweiz werden bestimmt nicht langweilig...


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Abende in der Schweiz werden bestimmt nicht langweilig...



Du meinst also wir sollten die Psychocouch nicht hier im Forum aufstellen sondern mit in die Alpen schleppen!.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du meinst also wir sollten die Psychocouch nicht hier im Forum aufstellen sondern mit in die Alpen schleppen!.



Nö, meine Offenbarungen sind nicht immer Jugendfrei und ich muss erst die Volljährigkeit aller Zuhörer/Mitleser prüfen..


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Schaut jemand gerade das Downhill Rennen?

Übrings interesannte Themen hier...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

man ist hier wieder gequatsche
da ist man paar stundenw eg und schon muss man sich hier wieder durch 3 seiten lesen.

Zoo und dann noch ne kleine runde mit dem bike unterwegs gewesen. Habs noch vor dem grossen regen geschafft.

Bei uns jetzt ebenfalls regen.

Bilder folgen noch aus dem flachland...


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh, ein versteckter Poet oder Dichter!?


 
Ne ne, fiel mir grad so ein.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Frauenversteher?


 
Jepp


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Schaut jemand gerade das Downhill Rennen?
> 
> Übrings interesannte Themen hier...



wenn du hier weiterhin verkehrst solltest du uns deinen namen nennen...obwohl ich hier schon bald nicht mehr den durchblick habe mit den namen.

der nächste der nicht mehr von uns weg kann


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Schaut jemand gerade das Downhill Rennen?
> 
> Übrings interesannte Themen hier...




Willkommen.... Interessant und sehr spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

> wenn du hier weiterhin verkehrst solltest du uns deinen namen nennen...obwohl ich hier schon bald nicht mehr den durchblick habe mit den namen.
> 
> der nächste der nicht mehr von uns weg kann



Der ist kurz und simpel das sollte möglich sein...

Ben ist der Richtige...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Schaut jemand gerade das Downhill Rennen?



WO KANN MAN(n) DAS RENNEN SEHEN?



Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Der ist kurz und simpel das sollte möglich sein...
> 
> Ben ist der Richtige...



Servus!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Moin Ben!

Auch nicht schlecht:

Tierschutz ist ja wichtig aber irgendwann geht es zu weit...

http://www.mopo.de/panorama/peta-au...aegermeister-abschaffen,5066860,11915552.html


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Rennen bei Red Bull Tv, ist aber gerade durch.

Das mit dem Tierschutz verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht...


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Rennen bei Red Bull Tv, ist aber gerade durch.
> 
> Das mit dem Tierschutz verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht...


 
Du musst auf den Link in dem Beitrag von hhninja (Marcus) klicken.

Gruß Cihan.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Das ist schon klar, aber der Artikel wäre noch nicht mal zum 1.4 lustig...wie kann man sich über so einen s***** Gedanken machen?


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, aber der Artikel wäre noch nicht mal zum 1.4 lustig...wie kann man sich über so einen s***** Gedanken machen?


 
Ist mir klar das das klar ist, ich dachte du hättest den Link nicht gesehen und würdest denken das Tierschutz auf dich bezogen wäre.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

So animalisch fühle ich mich dann doch nicht...man wird doch erst nach dem Jägermeister zum Tier das wäre doch eigentlich im Sinne von Peta oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> So animalisch fühle ich mich dann doch nicht...man wird doch erst nach dem Jägermeister zum Tier das wäre doch eigentlich im Sinne von Peta oder?



Und dann ist man schützenswert und darf nicht abgeknallt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tierschutz ist ja wichtig aber irgendwann geht es zu weit...


 
Das sagt gerade der, der ein Rotwild fährt.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

hei jungs mal ne verständisfrage...

Ist es wirklihc so, dass man bei 650b die LRS einfach auf einen normalen rahmen/gabel einbauen kann???

Brauchts da nicht spezielle gabeln oder auch rahmen???

650B wäre ne variante für meine freundin. Wenn ich nicht gleich wieder alles neu aufbauen muss...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

schaue mir gerade das rennen auf youtube an...CC


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Das mit den 650b kommt auf den Rahmen und die Reifen an, die man fahren will, denke ich. Vielleicht kannst du das mit einem Zollstock mal ausmessen, gibts überhaupt vernünftige 650b Reifen


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

da lassen sich schwalbe und maxxis sicher ned so viel zeit damit.

Gibt ja schon einiges ZTR notube felgen gibts ja auch schon leichtes...

Von schwalbe gibts ja schon racing ralph 650b mit ca 530g

von notube gibts die crest und flow in 650b


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2012)

Angeblich stellt Schwalbe bereits welche her die bald erhältlich sein sollen, bei meinen Leftys sollte 650b kein Ptoblem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (18. März 2012)

so, auf der grossen mühle läuft die cc-übertragung. lag wohl am mobilen netzwerk unterwegs.

zurück von optimalem wochenende! gestern 6h skifahren bei perfektem sonnenschein in meiringen. an- und heimreise mit dem rennrad. anreise super, windstill und kurzes trickot, leider heute nicht mehr ganz so toll, gegenwind und zum schluss regen... aber immerhin 200km ga.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Angeblich stellt Schwalbe bereits welche her die bald erhältlich sein sollen, bei meinen Leftys sollte 650b kein Ptoblem sein.




Kann mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass die Dinger in meine Turin passen...

Von Schwalbe habe ich welche gefunden:

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/bcshop... Schwalbe 57-584 Racing Ralph HS391&froogle=1


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hey jungs, macht mir keine schande waehrend ich im Stadion bin. Im uebrigen haben Schwalbe und Conti bereits die komplette Palette Reifen in 650b in ihrem 2013er Katalog.

Moin Ben!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

noch die bilder von meiner kleinen runde...





ne wildsau ist mir auch über den weg gelaufen





und dann gings noch auf den thron...

das alles am DUFTERENSEE

Na ja, das wetter war ned so dufte heute





greets Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Moin Jens,

irgendwie sehen die Bilder richtig gemütlich und nett aus... gefallen mir Das 3. Bild möchte ich mit meinem Elfen-Körper auch haben.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Sieht echt schön aus dein Bike Jens.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Ich wollte meiner 09 Fox 100 RL  einen Ölwechsel machen, also nur das Öl in den Tauchrohren. Dann ist das die richtige Spalte ?
2002-2009 F100 & F90
(O/B R, RL, RLC, RLT & Remote dampers)
FOX Green 10 wt.	Damper-side oil bath	155.0
Spring-side oil bath	20.0
FOX Float Fluid	Air Chamber	5.0

mich wundern die unterschiedlichen Mengen???


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Halbzeit 1-1


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Halbzeit 1-1



Da geht noch was!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Ich wollte meiner 09 Fox 100 RL  einen Ölwechsel machen, also nur das Öl in den Tauchrohren. Dann ist das die richtige Spalte ?
> 2002-2009 F100 & F90
> (O/B R, RL, RLC, RLT & Remote dampers)
> FOX Green 10 wt.	Damper-side oil bath	155.0
> ...



Ben, das ist für hier zu technisch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

mit welchem drehmoment fixiert ihr den speedy?


nabend zusammen !!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

An ´ner P6 mit jeweils 6NM


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

> Ben, das ist für hier zu technisch!!



Ich will keine wissenschaftlich Ausarbeitung sondern, nur eine Bestätigung ob ich richtig liege...


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Ich will keine wissenschaftlich Ausarbeitung sondern, nur eine Bestätigung ob ich richtig liege...



Da bin ich raus...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Ich haben noch zwei andere Fragen: Ladet ihr auch andauernd die Seite neu oder wie macht ihr das? Wie werdet ihr die ganzen E-mails los, wo kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

@Ben

Auf einer Seite sitzt die Dämpfung  -_Öl_- , auf der anderen Seite die Federungsgeschichte  -_gabelabhängig Stahlfeder oder Luftfederelement_- , welche nur einen kleine Menge Schmieröl benötigt.

Die F100 hat ja bekanntlich Luft als Federelement.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Ich haben noch zwei andere Fragen: Ladet ihr auch andauernd die Seite neu oder wie macht ihr das? Wie werdet ihr die ganzen E-mails los, wo kann ich das einstellen?





Unter den abbonierten Themen das Häkchen für die Emails entfernen, bzw. Art der Benachrichtigung ändern..

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Toll jetzt habe ich einen Thrad erstellt. 
Aber vielen Dank trotzdem.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

So, weiter im Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Toll jetzt habe ich einen Thrad erstellt.
> Aber vielen Dank trotzdem.



Wie heißt er?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Name: 09 Fox 100RL


----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mit welchem drehmoment fixiert ihr den speedy?
> 
> 
> nabend zusammen !!!!!



Hi alle miteinander.
ich zieh den immer nur frei Schnauze an. Hab keinen Drehmo aber hab auch noch nie was zu fest gezogen. Wie immer, schön mit Gefühl


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Name: 09 Fox 100RL



Macht ja nix...   Vielleicht melden sich dort die richtigen Fox-Fetischisten.


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Toll jetzt habe ich einen Thrad erstellt.
> Aber vielen Dank trotzdem.


 
Sorry Ben aber......



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie heißt er?


 
Der *ups ich habe ausversehen einen Thread erstellt* Thread.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Naja egal irgendwann, ist er dann in der Versenkung oder jemand anders hat die selbe Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mit welchem drehmoment fixiert ihr den speedy?
> 
> 
> nabend zusammen !!!!!





InoX schrieb:


> Hi alle miteinander.
> ich zieh den immer nur frei Schnauze an. Hab keinen Drehmo aber hab auch noch nie was zu fest gezogen. Wie immer, schön mit Gefühl



Ich mach das wie Philipp! Etwas Carbonpaste noch auf die Rails, bzw. auf die Klemmstelle..

Ich glaube die wenigsten warten und lagern ihren Drehmomentschlüssel regelmäßig, wodurch es schon hier zu Toleranzen kommen kann.
Dann ist noch die Frage nach der Art der Klemmung, Größe der Auflagefläche, Nm-Wert des Herstellers "geölt oder ungeölt"... ?? Und oft kommt man an die vordere Schraube bescheiden dran. 

Also, gaaaanz zaaaart, Matthias! 


Sonst arbeite ich auch immer mit dem NM-Schlüssel.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. März 2012)

Bin dann mal weg noch ein wenig ABI lernen für morgen.

Gute Nacht Ben


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

dreamkatcher schrieb:


> bin dann mal weg noch ein wenig abi lernen für morgen.
> 
> Gute nacht ben


 
gN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg noch ein wenig ABI lernen für morgen.
> 
> Gute Nacht Ben




Viel Spatz


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

danke euch für die infos.

gute nacht ben.


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2012)

Hier fahren ja viele Speedneedles, möchte den auch mal versuchen und schwanke noch zwischen dem "Komm vor" und der Speedneedle. Habt ihr/einer Erfahrungen mit beiden Sätteln und welche Sättel seid ihr vor dem Speedneedle/Komm vor gefahren?
Brauche ich für die "Save"-Stütze an meinem Flash eigentlich dann andere Klemmbacken?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> danke euch für die infos.



Du hast hier noch kein richtiges Feedback zum _*29er-Fahren*_ gepostet!? 

Wir hören....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier fahren ja viele Speedneedles, möchte den auch mal versuchen und schwanke noch zwischen dem "Komm vor" und der Speedneedle. Habt ihr/einer Erfahrungen mit beiden Sätteln und welche Sättel seid ihr vor dem Speedneedle/Komm vor gefahren?
> Brauche ich für die "Save"-Stütze an meinem Flash eigentlich dann andere Klemmbacken?




Bin am WE meinen Komm-Vor zum ersten Mal gefahren.
Ich finde ihn um Welten besser (!!!) wie die SN auf meinem BeOne.
Aber das ist subjektiv.


Meine besten Sättel sind die Specialized Toupes´ !! Aber zw. 155-170g..


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

naja was soll ich sagen, ich bin einfach begeistert !!!!! 
bergab sowie berghoch einfach geeiiiiL.
auch ohne sattelüberhöhung hab ich gut druck aufn pedalen. nen stück  kommt die neue stütze, dann ja denke ich noch raus weil das gestell vom  needle etwas flacher ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

...ihr Labertaschen...! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Ben!




cpprelude schrieb:


> Hi Jens, Ich sage dir die Tage noch bescheid wie es bei mir an diesen Tagen aussieht. Hat denn sonst noch jemand Lust/Zeit im Juli?


Ja, ich hätte Zeit.

Aber ist nicht sicher, ob ich da auch zum doc hinfahren kann.
Kommt auf die Kohlen-Situation an 

Ein Sponsor wäre nett... 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Marco,
> 
> ..nüchtern ist er schüchtern, voll ist er toll!!


Beste, Marcus!



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö, meine Offenbarungen sind nicht immer Jugendfrei und ich muss erst die Volljährigkeit aller Zuhörer/Mitleser prüfen..


Los, auf geht's, ab geht's!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und dann ist man schützenswert und darf nicht (ab)geknallt werden?


Noooice! 



InoX schrieb:


> Hi alle miteinander.
> *ich zieh den immer nur frei Schnauze an. Hab keinen Drehmo* aber hab auch noch nie was zu fest gezogen. Wie immer, schön mit Gefühl


Nicht gut... 



daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier fahren ja viele Speedneedles, möchte den auch mal versuchen und schwanke noch zwischen dem "Komm vor" und der Speedneedle. Habt ihr/einer Erfahrungen mit beiden Sätteln und welche Sättel seid ihr vor dem Speedneedle/Komm vor gefahren?
> Brauche ich für die "Save"-Stütze an meinem Flash eigentlich dann andere Klemmbacken?


Ja.

http://r2-bike.com/cannondale-use-save-sattelklemmung

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich/wir waren heute auch unterwegs.

Die erste richtige MTB-Tour dieses Jahr! 

Bilder kommen später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Hi Constantin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hi Constantin.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Hi Constantin....

war heute Vormittag auch auf Tour und habe zusätzlich meine neue Errungenschaft getestet.... 

Das [ame=http://www.amazon.de/TRX-Suspension-Trainer-Pro-Pack/dp/B002YIA6SM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332099728&sr=8-1]TRX-Band[/ame] ist der Hammer. Einfach um einen Ast gewickelt und ein paar Übungen gemacht... kann ich sehr empfehlen, gerade wenn keine Zeit/Lust für ein Studio besuch da ist..


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin....
> 
> war heute Vormittag auch auf Tour und habe zusätzlich meine neue Errungenschaft getestet....
> 
> Das TRX-Band ist der Hammer. Einfach um einen Ast gewickelt und ein paar Übungen gemacht... kann ich sehr empfehlen, gerade wenn keine Zeit/Lust für ein Studio besuch da ist..


Hey!



Immer diese Bänder... muss ich mal testen... irgendwann.. vielleicht im Spetember... 

Der Preis!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe "nur" 100 bezahlt.... dafür aber einen netten Muskelkater zusätzlich bekommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin....
> 
> war heute Vormittag auch auf Tour und habe zusÃ¤tzlich meine neue Errungenschaft getestet....
> 
> Das TRX-Band ist der Hammer. Einfach um einen Ast gewickelt und ein paar Ãbungen gemacht... kann ich sehr empfehlen, gerade wenn keine Zeit/Lust fÃ¼r ein Studio besuch da ist..





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich habe "nur" 100â¬ bezahlt.... dafÃ¼r aber einen netten Muskelkater zusÃ¤tzlich bekommen




Redet ihr von Bondage?   


Achtung, gleich kommt Dennis...


Hi Constantin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Cihan und ich halten hier heute die Fahnen hoch, gelle!?  
Wenn auch mehr oder weniger per PN.

Sag mal Cihan, hast du eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Redet ihr von Bondage?
> 
> 
> Achtung, gleich kommt Dennis...
> ...


Sack! 

Denkt immer an das eine...

Wie war das... wenn du f... willst, musst du nett sein... aber nur zur Partnerin, versteht sich.
Komm nich schon wieder auf _falsche_ Gedanken 

...und "nüchtern ist er schüchtern, voll ist er toll!!"

Also noch nüchtern, der Marco...


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Moin Leutz, ich habe mal ne Style Frage. Ich habe an meinem Bike das eine oder andere rot eloxierte Bauteil (zugegebenermaßen recht wenig und je nach Perspektive gut sichtbar, auf dem bild nicht zu sehen sind noch rote Kettenblattschrauben und Lagerschalen in dem gleichen Farbton habe ich auch noch rumliegen) und da die jetzigen Pedalen an ein anderes Bike rübergewandert sind brauche ich für das Scott neue. Habe mich für die Ritchey entschieden. (ja sich drehende bauteile von Ritchey sollen nicht gut sein, aber wird schon gut gehen)





Welche soll ich nehmen nehmen?

rot http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a26207/pro-mtb-v5-paradigm-pedal-rot.html?mfid=88

oder

schwarz http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a26206/pro-mtb-v5-paradigm-pedal-schwarz.html?mfid=88


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sack!
> 
> Denkt immer an das eine...
> 
> ...






Langsam wirst du warm, Constatin...  ..also, ich meine hier im Fred.  Nennen wir´s doch lieber "vertraut".. 

Spaß bei Seite! 

Hi! 



Eben gab´s lecker Weinchen zum Hirschgulasch....


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

@Cihan

Darf ich auch antworten?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

Ich glaube, das rot der Pedale ist nicht das gleiche rot, wie das der anderen Teile.

Also lieber nicht die roten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Leutz, ich habe mal ne Style Frage...
> 
> Welche soll ich nehmen nehmen?
> 
> ...




Uuuuuuuuh, die sind wirklich N I X, Cihan !!!! 

Rote Eggbeater vielleicht. Kosten nicht mehr und sind etwas besser..


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Cihan und ich halten hier heute die Fahnen hoch, gelle!?
> Wenn auch mehr oder weniger per PN.
> 
> Sag mal Cihan, hast du eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun?


Als was?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Langsam wirst du warm, Consta*n*tin...  ..also, ich meine hier im Fred.  *Nennen wir´s doch lieber "vertraut"..*


Besser isses 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite!
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


Aha!

Hunger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Cihan
> 
> Darf ich auch antworten?


 
Türlich


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

nimm die rote...sind geiler.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


>



*Schönes Bild!! *


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuh, die sind wirklich N I X, Cihan !!!!
> 
> *Rote Eggbeater vielleicht.* Kosten nicht mehr und sind etwas besser..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Cool, wenn hier viele texten, dann ist ein gewisser zeitlich Versatz in den postings und da passt kaum was zusammen....  Lustig!!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin am WE meinen Komm-Vor zum ersten Mal gefahren.
> Ich finde ihn um Welten besser (!!!) wie die SN auf meinem BeOne.
> Aber das ist subjektiv.
> 
> ...



kauf dir noch nen toupe oder komm-vor und vermach mir den speedneedle.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Türlich




schwarz...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier fahren ja viele Speedneedles, möchte den auch mal versuchen und schwanke noch zwischen dem "Komm vor" und der Speedneedle. Habt ihr/einer Erfahrungen mit beiden Sätteln und welche Sättel seid ihr vor dem Speedneedle/Komm vor gefahren?
> Brauche ich für die "Save"-Stütze an meinem Flash eigentlich dann andere Klemmbacken?



Kannst ja mal bei mir nen speedy probieren...meld dich mal bei mir dann treffen wir uns sonst mal...du hast ja ned weit


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuh, die sind wirklich N I X, Cihan !!!!
> 
> Rote Eggbeater vielleicht. Kosten nicht mehr und sind etwas besser..


 
Sie müssen schon SPD kompatibel sein.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> nimm die rote...sind geiler.


 
Soooooooooo schlimm Marco, der Doc hat nix gegen die Ritcheys.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

die ritchey paradigm habe ich auch und musste die lager nach einem halben jahr das erste mal nachstellen. 

seitdem habe ich die xt wieder montiert, aber die ritchey kommen wieder an rad wenn ich mal irgendwann mit dem rahmen entlacken fertig bin.

heute habe ich erst mal die tower pro aus dem 29er gewartet.
morgen ist die sid aus dem 26er dran, und dann gehts mal am rahmen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kauf dir noch nen toupe oder komm-vor und vermach mir den speedneedle.



 



Ne, ne...  vorerst nicht. Ist sowieso ein Marathon.

Der GXP-Adapter ist noch nicht da, Kai...   Hoffe morgen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

komisch.
habe an dem tag noch 2 pakete dort abgegeben und die sind schon beim empfänger.


nabend alle miteinander.


zu deiner sig:
man kann auch ohne alkohol spaß haben, aber sicher ist sicher!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Soooooooooo schlimm Marco, der Doc hat nix gegen die Ritcheys.



Der Doc fährt ja auch nicht so hart wie wir!!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

die candy pedalen in rot wären noch was. Sind auch ned soooooo schwer...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Doc fährt ja auch nicht so hart wie wir!!



sagen wir mal so, ich bin ned so schwer wie ihr

Ja ja kommt nur mal zu mir...die berge rufen euch schon...nehmt genug ersatzmaterial mit. Eure schicksen werdens brauchen


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sie müssen schon SPD kompatibel sein.


Wieso?


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die candy pedalen in rot wären noch was. Sind auch ned soooooo schwer...


 
Ja, die haben aber leider kein SPD System.

Kai du mit Praxiserfahrung, sind die Ritcheys echt nicht zu gebrauchen?


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wieso?


 
Weil ich mit den einen Schuhen verschiedene Bikes fahren will.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja, die haben aber leider kein SPD System.
> 
> Kai du mit Praxiserfahrung, sind die Ritcheys echt nicht zu gebrauchen?



Ich hatte sie auch mal an 2 Rädern... 
Stadler hatte sie mal recht günstig rausgeschmissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

bei mir gibts 3 paar schue und eines ist SPD 2 sind für die eggbeater

flexibel bleiben


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weil ich mit den einen Schuhen verschiedene Bikes fahren will.


Ahhh!

Eggbeater an verschiedenen Rädern?


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie auch mal an 2 Rädern...
> Stadler hatte sie mal recht günstig rausgeschmissen.


 
Und wie lange haben sie nun gehalten?


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ahhh!
> 
> Eggbeater an verschiedenen Rädern?


 
Ja könnte man machen aber ich habe ja noch die X-Pedo mit denen ich zufrieden bin und sie auch noch benutzen möchte.


----------



## unocz (18. März 2012)

wo wir gerade bei pedalen sind, die neue xtr sind ein traum, noch viieeeel besser wie der vorgänger, durch die größere fläche


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja, die haben aber leider kein SPD System.
> 
> Kai du mit Praxiserfahrung, sind die Ritcheys echt nicht zu gebrauchen?



man kann da wohl mit fahren, aber im vergleich zu shimano sind sie schon recht weich und etwas hakelig beim ein und ausstieg.
geht aber.

wie gesagt, ich werde sie wieder anbauen wenn das rad fertig ist.
die xt habe ich hauptsächlich wege der größeren auflagefläche montiert.

da ich mit dem 46er aber eher kurze rennen fahren werde, stört das da nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Wie kann bei den Eggies eigentlich der Wiederstand verändert werden, mit der Zeit ist bei mir der Rechte total locker. Muss ich die Feder tauschen oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2012)

feder tauschen, aber auch mal die schuhplatten angucken.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

Heute endlich wieder 'ne richtige MTB-Tour.

Die erste dieses Jahr.

Perfektes Bike-Wetter

56,11km
553m bergauf.

Der RK fährt sich geil.





Zu mehreren macht das ganze auch gleich viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so, ich bin ned so schwer wie ihr
> 
> Ja ja kommt nur mal zu mir...die berge rufen euch schon...nehmt genug ersatzmaterial mit. Eure schicksen werdens brauchen



 

Deshalb wiegt mein Rad 10 Kilo und ist nicht aus Carbon


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> feder tauschen, aber auch mal die schuhplatten angucken.



Irgendwie doof. Ich bin auch am überlegen, wieder XTR zu fahren...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

feder tauschen,schuhplatten tauschen...


----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

Pedale tauschen


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

sagt mir dann bitte so schnell als möglich bescheid wegen juli...

@daniel77

du kannt ja  eher das zweite datum oder???

gute nacht noch leuts und trainiert schön höhenmeter für den sept


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heute endlich wieder 'ne richtige MTB-Tour.
> 
> Die erste dieses Jahr.
> 
> ...



 Muss auch mal wieder den Mut fassen, in einer Gruppe zu fahren...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sagt mir dann bitte so schnell als möglich bescheid wegen juli...


OK... ich müsste mich dann für einen der beiden Termine entscheiden...

Jens, würde das auch passen, wenn ich länger, als das WE bleiben kann?
Wenn nicht, fällt für mich der Juli bei euch flach.

Soll jetzt in keinster Weise Stress machen oder so... Wer bin  ich denn? 




onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute nacht noch leuts und trainiert schön höhenmeter für den sept


N8! 

Das werd' ich im Ernst in den Müggelz machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und wie lange haben sie nun gehalten?



Ich kann´s dir nicht auf den Tag sagen,Cihan, aber es war merklich zu früh!! Ein Bekannter bei Rolls Royce hat die Dinger gekauft und umgearbeitet auf Gleitlager. Aber das ist alles k...e!!


-----------------------


N8 Constantin


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heute endlich wieder 'ne richtige MTB-Tour.
> 
> Die erste dieses Jahr.
> 
> ...


 
Gxxles Pic, wessen Cortez ist das?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> OK... ich müsste mich dann für einen der beiden Termine entscheiden...
> 
> Jens, würde das auch passen, wenn ich länger, als das WE bleiben kann?
> Wenn nicht, fällt für mich der Juli bei euch flach.
> ...



Im sept hätte ich einfach noch ferien...im juli könnte ich ev noch nen tag frei machen...
klar kannst du länger bleiben...geht schon


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sagt mir dann bitte so schnell als möglich bescheid wegen juli...
> 
> @daniel77
> 
> ...


 
Doc, wie hier schon geschrieben sage ich dir bescheid ob ich an deinen genannten Tagen kann, (Arbeit und frei bekommen usw.) du hörst von mir.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Meine Guete,

gebt ihr hier wieder Gas! Und ich sitze hier bei einem landwirtschaftlichen Geburtstag mit Steinhaeger und Bier...


----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

Mir gefällt das Cortez nicht. Ist mir zu weiß. 
Das Müsing würde ich gerne mal live sehen aber du hast ja standig Schule


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Gxxles Pic, wessen Cortez ist das?


THX!

War gutes Licht...

Keiner aus'm Forum.

Ich find's auch gut.
Mit der SID echt nice.
Andere Kurbel wäre noch nett.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Im sept hätte ich einfach noch ferien...im juli könnte ich ev noch nen tag frei machen...
> klar kannst du länger bleiben...geht schon


OK 

September wäre aber besser. Auch für dich.
Vielleicht schaffe ich's ja, beide Male rüber zu kommen.
Wäre das OK?
Wann muss ich dir für Juli bescheid geben?

Muss mir mal Klimadaten für Juli und Septmeber anschauen... :-D



InoX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Cortez nicht. Ist mir zu weiß.
> Das Müsing würde ich gerne mal live sehen aber du hast ja standig Schule


Ich find das ganz gut.

...und ich dein Cortez 

WE gibt's doch auch, oder?

Schule... ja.
Dann noch Arbeit...
Aber es findet sich sicherlich Zeit!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2012)

Melde mich ab...

Morgen ruft wieder die Autobahn!

GN8 @ all


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> melde mich ab...
> 
> Morgen ruft wieder die autobahn!
> 
> Gn8 @ all


n8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. März 2012)

Habe morgen für 10 Uhr ein Date zum Radeln. Da gibts für mich dann auch ein neues Rad zu bestaunen. Vermutlich ein CD... schaun wir mal obs mir gefallen mag...

Bin dann auch raus. Bis morgen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe morgen für 10 Uhr ein Date zum Radeln. Da gibts für mich dann auch ein neues Rad zu bestaunen. Vermutlich ein CD... schaun wir mal obs mir gefallen mag...
> 
> Bin dann auch raus. Bis morgen.




-will auch-


Sag dann mal, wie's war und welches CD es war.


Ciao!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

N8 Marcus u. Philipp


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

GN8 Marcus, GN8 Philipp, GN8 John-Boy der lezte macht's Licht aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> GN8 Marcus, GN8 Philipp, GN8 John-Boy der lezte macht's Licht aus.


Bleibt das jetzt an mir haengen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bleibt das jetzt an mir haengen?


 
Wie jezt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

Schhhh... drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bleibt das jetzt an mir haengen?



Weiß nich´    

ICH bin nebenbei noch da...


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2012)

@Jens: das WE um den 15.7. passt fuer mich, waere dann dabei, evtl schaffen wir den Speedy Testride vorher. Ein guter Kollege von mir wohnt am Aegerisee da bin ich ab und zu zum biken, koennen uns mal auf ne Tour treffen


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Muss auch mal wieder den Mut fassen, in einer Gruppe zu fahren...



Gruppentherapie nennt man das!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie jezt?



Licht ausmachen...


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Licht ausmachen...


 
Hatte ich rechtzeitig noch gecheckt das es afu's Licht ausmachen bezogen war, hab aber lange dafür gebraucht muß ich sagen. 

Ich bin noch ne weile hier.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hatte ich rechtzeitig noch gecheckt das es afu's Licht ausmachen bezogen war, hab aber lange dafür gebraucht muß ich sagen.
> 
> Ich bin noch ne weile hier.



Äh so, ich wohl aber nicht. Ein paar Minuten wohl nur noch!


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Äh so, ich wohl aber nicht. Ein paar Minuten wohl nur noch!


Gut, dann mach ich nacher das Licht aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2012)

Bin weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin weg!



Gute N8!


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin weg!


 
Ciao


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2012)

Bin auch raus.

Gute Nacht


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg!N8


----------



## cpprelude (18. März 2012)

Ich auch., GN8.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

Moin!

Gut dass noch niemand da ist. Da kann ich mich erstmal auf den letzten Stand bringen. ihr wart ja gestern wieder sehr fleißig


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (19. März 2012)

moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2012)

Endlich mal wieder gute nachrichten...

Die operierte achillessehne meiner freundin, die ja nie richtig gut war nach der op, da hat man nun in der rennbahnklinik in muttenz bei einem spezialisten (30 jahre achillessehnen-erfahrung) die ursache herausgefunden.

ein eingenähter nerv...

1 1/2 jahre lang schmerzen für diesen schei**.
Dazu noch verminderte kraft beim operierten bein.

op ist leider gerade in der woche wo wir nach riva fahren. na ja, dann geht die saison bei ihr halt später los. 

trotzdem endlich mal gute nachrichten


----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

Das sowas passiert ist echt schlimm. Hoffentlich klappt danach wieder alles.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Tach gerade ne Runde gedreht...und nun wieder Abi lernen für morgen, achja heute die Klausur war gut. 

Wie ist es sonst so? Noch jemand eine Runde gedreht?


----------



## cpprelude (19. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das rot der Pedale ist nicht das gleiche rot, wie das der anderen Teile.
> 
> Also lieber nicht die roten.


 
Die Lagerschalen im Steuerrohr sind auch von Ritchey, von daher denke ich das es Passen sollte. Alle anderen Bauteile die verbaut sind haben untereinander den gleichen Farbton, außer die Kasette die ist leicht heller. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> nimm die rote...sind geiler.


 
Meinst du nicht das sich die roten Pedalen als einziges großes Bauteil in rot zu sehr herausstechen (weil man sonst nicht so viel von den anderen roten Teilen sieht außer die Kettenblattschrauben von der Seite)?



hhninja81 schrieb:


> schwarz...


 
Schwarz ist aber auch nicht schlecht, da meine Kurbel auch schwarz ist. Mittlerweile wurden auch die Kettenblätter getauscht die jezt ebenfalls schwarz sind. Es wird auch sonst viel schwarzes ans Bike drankommen.







onkel_doc schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder gute nachrichten...
> 
> Die operierte achillessehne meiner freundin, die ja nie richtig gut war nach der op, da hat man nun in der rennbahnklinik in muttenz bei einem spezialisten (30 jahre achillessehnen-erfahrung) die ursache herausgefunden.
> 
> ...


 
Echt ärgerlich mit der Achillessehne deiner Freundin, ich wünsche gute Besserung.

Ich werde die Pedalen mal ausprobieren. Ich finde an den Pedalen gut das sie nicht so klobig wie die Shimanos sind und ich habe das Gefühl das die selbstreinigung bei den Ritcheys auch besser ist. Wenn die Lager 1-2 Jahre halten, wenn man sie hin und wieder mal wartet wäre das schon nicht schlecht. Nur kann ich mich noch nicht wegen der Farbe entscheiden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


>



Du hast immer schöne Parts-Bilder!!   Sind nicht so dahingewi..st wie meine Pics..



*Nabend an alle...*

Muss jetzt Laminatboden rausreißen....  :kotz:  Keine Böcke, echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Freiheit! Endlich Freiheit! 2 Wochen Dauerbiken


----------



## cpprelude (19. März 2012)

Hi Marco, danke. Geht qualitativ sogar besser aber da hatte ich noch nicht die Kamera die ich jezt habe (ist mit einer äteren kompaktkamera gemacht) ist ein eine einfache weiße Tischplatte, ist denke ich das minimum bei jedem Bauteil immer den selben hintergrund zu wählen dann schaut man auch gerne drauf.


----------



## cpprelude (19. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Freiheit! Endlich Freiheit! 2 Wochen Dauerbiken


 
 Ohne zwischendurch zu lernen?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Das habe ich erst Ende der Woche leider...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Das habe ich erst Ende der Woche leider...



Packst du schon! Ich habe damals fürs ABI nur ein paar Tage gelernt.
Das war an der Uni jetzt ein wenig anders 

Heute war meine letzte Klausur und das Semester beginnt erst wieder am 02.04. Somit hab ich 2 Wochen frei, andere Studiengänge haben da aber wesentlich mehr Zeit. Ein Freund von mir studiert Geowissenschaften und hat immer einen ganzen Monat komplett frei


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Ich lerne gerde das erste mal in meinem Leben wirklich und das Problem ist ich weiß jetzt warum ich das vorher noch nie gemacht habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Ging mir genauso  So richtig habe ich das mit dem Lernen bis jetzt nicht begriffen.

Das Problem ist aber auch, dass es meistens geklappt hat


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Das ist es und was lerne wir daraus? Klar nicht mehr lernen!!!
Nur noch Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Das ist es und was lerne wir daraus? Klar nicht mehr lernen!!!
> Nur noch Fahrrad fahren!



Jaaa, wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir studiert Geowissenschaften und hat immer einen ganzen Monat komplett frei



Dann sollte ich lieber nicht sagen, wie lange ich jetzt frei hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Auf ihn mit Gebrüll!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Nicht so laut ich muss lernen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Das ist es und was lerne wir daraus? Klar nicht mehr lernen!!!
> Nur noch Fahrrad fahren!


Noooice!


----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

Aber hauptsache das Forum ist an. Du bist ja wie ich.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Hallo ein bischen Spaß muss ich auch haben...
Kein Sport, Kein Alkohol nichts....schlimm, schlimm


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Mit dem Alkoholfasten haben die meisten hier doch sicherlich kein Problem oder?
Aber schrecklich, immer diese Sportpausen in denen man Lernen muss. Oder war das andersrum? 

Vereinskollege: Vielleicht kannst du dann ab und zu mal eine Lernpause einlegen und ne Runde fahren.
Ich: Eher so viele Runden wie möglich drehen und wenns nicht mehr geht dann Lernen 


EDIT: Und ich kann dann laaaange fahren!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Genau das ist das Porblem und es ist nicht nur so das ich für den Alpencross etc. trainieren muss das wäre lahm. Triathlon muss auch noch sein, natürlich


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber schrecklich, immer diese Sportpausen in denen man Lernen muss. Oder war das andersrum?
> 
> Vereinskollege: Vielleicht kannst du dann ab und zu mal eine Lernpause einlegen und ne Runde fahren.
> Ich: Eher so viele Runden wie möglich drehen und wenns nicht mehr geht dann Lernen
> ...


:word:


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Porblem und es ist nicht nur so das ich für den Alpencross etc. trainieren muss das wäre lahm. *Triathlon* muss auch noch sein, natürlich


Mach ich dieses Jahr auch!

Meinen ersten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Cross-Duathlon fand ich schon hart! Wie muss dann erst Triathlon sein? Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Freiheit! Endlich Freiheit! 2 Wochen Dauerbiken




Sack!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Cross Duathlon ist echt geil 
Tri, naja wenn man Schwimmen kann eigentlich nicht viel anders, alles Übungssache


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Kennt ihr einen guten Plan für MTB Renntermine?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2012)

guck mal im veranstaltungs-forum ganz oben.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Cross Duathlon ist echt geil
> Tri, naja wenn man Schwimmen kann eigentlich nicht viel anders, alles Übungssache



Ich bin so gestorben! -10°C kalter Wind und ein wenig Sonne. Beim Laufen der Boden extrem hart und beim Crossen dann hohe durchgefrorene Spurrillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Kennt ihr einen guten Plan für MTB Renntermine?





http://www.mountainbike.velototal.de/termine/rennkalender.html


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2012)

Zitat von *onkel_doc* 

 
_nimm die rote...sind geiler._
 			 		 	 	 Meinst du nicht das sich die roten Pedalen als einziges großes  Bauteil in rot zu sehr herausstechen (weil man sonst nicht so viel von  den anderen roten Teilen sieht außer die Kettenblattschrauben von der  Seite)?

Sag mir mal ob man die pedalen sieht wenn du am fahren bist. Denke da sieht man sehr sehr wenig davon...also rot für mich...

nabend


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike.velototal.de/termine/rennkalender.html



er hat nach einer guten seite gefragt. da sind doch kaum termine drin.


http://www.race.x4biker.com/termine.html
http://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine-2012/mtb-marathon-24h-rennen

http://www.marathon-trophy.de/
http://www.mtb-nordhessen-cup.de/79/
http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/
http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm
http://www.holzland-wischmann-nrw-cup.de/


----------



## daniel77 (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Kennt ihr einen guten Plan für MTB Renntermine?



http://renntermine.bike-magazin.de/


----------



## cpprelude (19. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sag mir mal ob man die pedalen sieht wenn du am fahren bist. Denke da sieht man sehr sehr wenig davon...also rot für mich...
> 
> nabend


 
Nabend, nein das ist nicht der Fall aber soll natürlich auch möglichst stimmig werden, gehört ja auch irgentwie dazu. Muß ich mir nochmal überlegen welche Farbe es wird.

Gruß


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Danke jetzt reichts sonst brauch ich nicht mehr schlafen gehen


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2012)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRPXDH29MTBDISC/planet_x_dirty_harry_29er_mtb_disc_frame

warum hat das dingen nur einen flaschenhalter?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

Entweder um den Verkauf von Camelbacks anzukurbeln oder damit man nicht länger als 2 Stunden fährt...


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder gute nachrichten...
> 
> Die operierte achillessehne meiner freundin, die ja nie richtig gut war nach der op, da hat man nun in der rennbahnklinik in muttenz bei einem spezialisten (30 jahre achillessehnen-erfahrung) die ursache herausgefunden.
> 
> ...



Das heisst aber wohl auch das sie wahrscheinlich wieder entspannter in ihrem Leben sein wird. Dauerhafte nicht nachlassende Schmerzen tragen doch sehr zur Gereiztheit eines Menschen bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Nicht so laut ich muss lernen!



Schreihals!


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sack!



Du hast doch alternativ wochenlanges renovieren!


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Danke jetzt reichts sonst brauch ich nicht mehr schlafen gehen



Das hat sich jetzt sowieso erledigt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast doch alternativ wochenlanges renovieren!




Bist heut´ganz schön frech! Auch schon im Nachbar-Fred!


----------



## cpprelude (19. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist heut´ganz schön frech! Auch schon im Nachbar-Fred!


 
Und was ist mit dir? 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo hattest du die Gabel zur Wartung? Bei Fleurop?


 
Nabend Jens.


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist heut´ganz schön frech! Auch schon im Nachbar-Fred!



Du bist doch in KFZ-Werkstätten groß geworden, da solltest Du das aushalten können.

Außerdem kennst Du das hier doch gar nicht anders!


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dir?
> 
> 
> 
> Nabend Jens.



Moin Cihan!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist doch in KFZ-Werkstätten groß geworden, da solltest Du das aushalten können.
> 
> Außerdem kennst Du das hier doch gar nicht anders!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. März 2012)

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> N8



N8 Ben!

Ach wie schön, mit diesem Namen kann man viel schöner in die Richtung John-Boy arbeiten.


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

Ansonsten habe ich gerade die kleine Hasskappe auf. 

Bei meinem neuen 26er Racehardtail ist die Fox hin. Keine Dämpfung mehr und sie knallt beim Ausfedern voll in den Anschlag. D.H. sie muss zum Sauverein Toxoholic zur Reparatur. Mal sehen was diese Vögel sich wieder einfallen lassen damit sie das nicht kostenlos machen müssen.

Sollten die tatsächlich auf Reparaturkosten von deutlich mehr als  150,- bestehen können die ihren Kernschrott behalten und ich hole mir eine SID XX Worldcup.

Beim schwarz-grünen AM-3 suppt das Mineralöl aus dem rechten Bremshebel, auch hier muß die Bremse zum Support. Nur weiß ich hier das die Truppe um Käpt'n Blaubär dort sehr schnell und bemüht sind ihre Produkte in Ordnung zu bringen.

Gut das ich nicht nur ein Bike hier stehen habe, somit fällt die nächsten Tage das Biken trotz alledem nicht flach!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. März 2012)

Auch bei mir ist jetzt Schluss!


GN8


----------



## InoX (19. März 2012)

Was ist das denn für eine Bremse? Käptn Blaubär klingt nach Bf1.
Meine Fox könnte auch mal etwas Liebe vertragen... bloß wer bezahlt den Quatsch und wie fahre ich in der Zwischenzeit? 
gut Nacht an alle.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2012)

ist tatsächlich ein bfo, wenn die bilder im album noch aktuell sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist tatsächlich ein bfo, wenn die bilder im album noch aktuell sind.



Jepp, so ist es!

Gute N8 zusammen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. März 2012)

Moin, Leutz!


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2012)

Moin Zusammen, muss ackern gehen, Tag wird lang...
@Constantin: Stuetze ist da, konnte ich aber bisher nicht abholen.

So geil Fox bei der Performance ist, die Service Intensitaet ist mir dafür einfach zu hoch. Lieber eine zähe SID und dafür Ruhe


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, muss ackern gehen, Tag wird lang...
> @Constantin: Stuetze ist da, konnte ich aber bisher nicht abholen.
> 
> So geil Fox bei der Performance ist, die Service Intensitaet ist mir dafür einfach zu hoch. Lieber eine zähe SID und dafür Ruhe



Moin zusammen,

Die Fox war halt drin und ist mehr oder weniger neu (keine 100 Kilometer Fahrleistung). Ich habe auch noch nie einen Service bei Toxo in Anspruch genommen und noch keine Defekte gehabt.

Außerdem ist es für mich billiger keinen Service für diese Gabeln machen zu lassen und spaetestens nach 2 Jahren eine neue zu Käufen und die alte zu verkaufen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Constantin: Stuetze ist da, konnte ich aber bisher nicht abholen.


Mein Tag wird auch lang...

Super!
Ist ja schon seit ein paar Tagen da...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Perfektes Bikewetter! Es könnte nur ein bissel wärmer sein.

Jetzt noch ein paar Minuten am Rahmen rum frickeln und dann ab aufs Rad!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2012)

Da hat sie mich, die obligatorische Frühjahrserkältung. Und dabei müsste ich jetzt nur noch die Stütze + Sattel ins Rad stecken, um 1x9 ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da hat sie mich, die obligatorische Frühjahrserkältung. Und dabei müsste ich jetzt nur noch die Stütze + Sattel ins Rad stecken, um 1x9 ausprobieren zu können.



Oh mann, das ist richtig mies! Gute Besserung


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2012)

Danke! Jetzt gibt's wieder einmal kannenweise Tee. Uargh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. März 2012)

Gute Besserung!

Krankheit hab ich schon hinter mir...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Krankheit hatte ich nur am Anfang des Jahres und über Weihnachten. hat dann ohnehin ganz gut zur Winterpause gepasst. 


2h Bikerunden alleine sind gut für die Vorstellungskraft und zum Nachdenken. Es manifestiert sich nämlich so langsam ein Grundgerüst für einen 29er. Der wird dann aber angegangen wenns Racebike fertig ist.
Nachdem ich endlich die doppelt abgebuchte Miete zurück bekomme und mein Vater mir den Vereinsbeitrag + Startgeld in Sundern finanziert.... *träum* 

EDIT: 

so sah das heute aus, dieses Rad würde auch für den 29er zerpflückt


----------



## Anto (20. März 2012)

Einer krank, einer bastelt lebenslänglich an seinem Bike... Fangt mal an zu trainieren  Wildsau und Pistenkönig 2012 starten bald und die Anderen sind topfit!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2012)

Wenn beides erst im späten Sommer stattfindet, kann ich eh nicht teilnehmen. Falls es früher der Fall ist, gebe ich mein Bestes


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. März 2012)

hallo, hat veiielicht noch einer ne Sattelstütze in schwarz  in 30.9mm und ca 40. cm lang über? 

mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2012)

reib das sattelrohr auf.
31,6 x 420 habe ich noch hier.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. März 2012)

Kai, danke nein


----------



## reddevil72 (20. März 2012)

Abend zusammen, mal ne technische Frage am Rande. Fahre bisher va Schwalbe. Denke aber, dass auch ein Race King mal ein Versuch wert wäre. 
- 1. 2.0 oder 2.2 für Race-Einsatz, Schweizer Marathons?
- 2. Günstige Bezugsquellen, am liebsten mit Versand nach CH?
- auf was muss ich bei Conti achten, analog Performance vs Evo bei Schwalbe?

Happy Trails!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2012)

2.2 racesport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2012)

26er ikon maxxis oder den 2.2er aspen...


----------



## InoX (20. März 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo, hat veiielicht noch einer ne Sattelstütze in schwarz  in 30.9mm und ca 40. cm lang über?
> 
> mfg



Hi,
über habe ich keine aber ich kann dir die Funworks aus Alu empfehlen. Die wiegt nur 214 g und hat 40cm in der Länge. Der Preis ist auch gut Habe sie mir neulich gekauft, weil meine Freundin endlich wieder ihr Rad benutzen wollte. Ich hatte ihr zuvor die Thomson abgezogen.

@ Anto: das Pistenrennen könnte mir gefallen habe schon davon gehört und finde es sehr lustig.


----------



## unocz (20. März 2012)

naaabend.


wie fest knallt ihr den die sattelklemme bei nen carbonrahmen+carbonstütze????

neuer sattel+neue stütze


----------



## reddevil72 (20. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend.
> 
> 
> wie fest knallt ihr den die sattelklemme bei nen carbonrahmen+carbonstütze????
> ...



6nm


----------



## unocz (20. März 2012)

aha ich hab bei 3,5 schluss gemacht, bei 4-5 nm ist die klemme schon fast geschlossen


----------



## cpprelude (20. März 2012)

Der schwarze Sattel steht deinem Bike echt besser als ein weisser. Ich habe schon mal eine Sattelklemme kaputt gemacht, der Drehmomentschlüssel war nach Herstellerangabe auf 5 Nm eingestellt und dabei war das Drehmoment noch garnicht erreicht. Muß aber an der Sattelklemme gelegen haben, die haben mir dann eine neue Sattelklemme geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Einer krank, einer bastelt lebenslänglich an seinem Bike... Fangt mal an zu trainieren  Wildsau und Pistenkönig 2012 starten bald und die Anderen sind topfit!



Moin zusammen,

noch jemand neues hier zugegen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend.
> 
> 
> wie fest knallt ihr den die sattelklemme bei nen carbonrahmen+carbonstütze????




*Nabend an alle!*

---  

Mit Carbonpaste 3-4Nm.

-----


Bin wieder weg ; wollt kurz schnüffeln...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Nabend an alle!*
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Moin Marco!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. März 2012)

Hallo ein geiler Tag heute  

Abiklausur war gut.....2h MTB war gut..... und der krönnende Abschluss 1h Schwimmen auch.


jetzt nur noch  prösterken


----------



## Anto (20. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn beides erst im späten Sommer stattfindet, kann ich eh nicht teilnehmen. Falls es früher der Fall ist, gebe ich mein Bestes



Anfang Mai ist angedacht, davor und danach wird es eng.



InoX schrieb:


> @ Anto: das Pistenrennen könnte mir gefallen habe schon davon gehört und finde es sehr lustig.


War auch lustig. Aber auch ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zum Pistenkönig 2010, das war richtig hart!


----------



## InoX (20. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Anfang Mai ist angedacht, davor und danach wird es eng.
> 
> 
> War auch lustig. Aber auch ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zum Pistenkönig 2010, das war richtig hart!



Klingt beides gut. Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass es die Straße am Teufelsberg hochgeht? Da ist man ja in max. 3 Minuten Vollgas oben. Find ich gut.

Muss ich nur mein Tomac etwas abspecken.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hallo ein geiler Tag heute
> 
> Abiklausur war gut.....2h MTB war gut..... und der krönnende Abschluss 1h Schwimmen auch.
> 
> ...



Und ich war heute nur von 07.45-19.45 Uhr arbeiten...

Dafür komme ich dem Ziel der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem 29er immer näher. Morgen kommt zuerst einmal die Steinschlagschutzfolie unter das Unterrohr und zudem zeigte die Waage heute morgen wieder 700 Gramm weniger als letzte Woche an!

Dem Ziel als Anreiz die erste Tour mit dem Bike als uHu anzutreten komme ich somit mit den heutigen 101,2 Kilogramm wieder einen Schritt näher!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt beides gut. Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass es die Straße am Teufelsberg hochgeht? Da ist man ja in max. 3 Minuten Vollgas oben. Find ich gut.
> 
> Muss ich nur mein Tomac etwas abspecken.



Vorletztes Jahr ging es den Skihang am Teufelsberg und letztes Jahr die ganz normale Straße hoch. Ich hab' leider nur letztes Jahr teilnehmen können.



Anto schrieb:


> Anfang Mai ist angedacht, davor und danach wird es eng.



Klingt gut. Das sollte sich machen lassen.


----------



## Anto (20. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt beides gut. Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass es die Straße am Teufelsberg hochgeht? Da ist man ja in max. 3 Minuten Vollgas oben. Find ich gut.
> 
> Muss ich nur mein Tomac etwas abspecken.



2010 sind wir den Trail am Skihang hoch mit Bestzeit in zwei Durchgängen. War aber eine Nummer _to heavy_ 
Daher 2011 die Straße zum T-Berg mit Massenstart im Ausscheidungsmodus (Hälfte+Ziel). Je nach Teilnehmerzahl also mind. 6,7,8... mal hoch in unter 2 Minuten! Steht aber auch alles im Thread incl. meinem Versuch 12kg Hardtail (nicht 11) gegen E-Bike


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. März 2012)

Hört sich doch gut an Jens, wenn man länger nicht durfte wird die Freude umso größer.
Viel Glück beim uHu werden, aber lass dir keine Federn wachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich war heute nur von 07.45-19.45 Uhr arbeiten...
> 
> Dafür komme ich dem Ziel der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem 29er immer näher. Morgen kommt zuerst einmal die Steinschlagschutzfolie unter das Unterrohr und zudem zeigte die Waage heute morgen wieder 700 Gramm weniger als letzte Woche an!
> 
> Dem Ziel als Anreiz die erste Tour mit dem Bike als uHu anzutreten komme ich somit mit den heutigen 101,2 Kilogramm wieder einen Schritt näher!



Saubere Leistung! Find ich stark


----------



## Anto (20. März 2012)

Hier die Links:

--> Pistenkönig Sommer 2010 <--- Uphillrace im Grunewald am 10. Juli

--> Pistenkönig Sommer 2011 <--- Bergsprint im Grunewald am 02. September

---> Die heilige Wildsau 2011 <---


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe, wie kann das E-Bike einen 28er Schnitt hinlegen? Der Motor schaltet doch bei 25 ab


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. März 2012)

Die sind nur gedroselt, wenn man den Code kennt?
Wäre meine Vermutung, mit 40 sind die echt derbe.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an Jens, wenn man länger nicht durfte wird die Freude umso größer.
> Viel Glück beim uHu werden, aber lass dir keine Federn wachsen



Ich nehme dann die Flughäute der Fledermaus und segel im Wind!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, wie kann das E-Bike einen 28er Schnitt hinlegen? Der Motor schaltet doch bei 25 ab



+ 2 Km/h gesetzliche Kulanz und somit ist bei den meisten bei 27,5 Km/h Schluss!

Klugscheissmodus aus!


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2012)

Sali zusammen. BrÃ¤uchte mal eine Entscheidungshilfe. Ich mÃ¶chte mich von meinem (alten) Cd Scalpel trennen (komplett oder Frameset) und suche einen Ersatz. 
Kriterien: schnell, direkt, 26", leicht
Meine bisherigen Kandidaten:
Cd Scalpel (auf jedenfall mit Lefty); Speci Epic, Giant Anthem. Budget so 2.5-3kâ¬
Evtl kennt ihr noch ein paar Bikes mit den o.g. Kriterien.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Die sind nur gedroselt, wenn man den Code kennt?
> Wäre meine Vermutung, mit 40 sind die echt derbe.



Ich kann gerne mal bei einem Treffen das eine oder andere mitbringen.

P.S. "gedroselt" ist auch ein schönes Wort!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sali zusammen. Bräuchte mal eine Entscheidungshilfe. Ich möchte mich von meinem (alten) Cd Scalpel trennen (komplett oder Frameset) und suche einen Ersatz.
> Kriterien: schnell, direkt, 26", leicht
> Meine bisherigen Kandidaten:
> Cd Scalpel (auf jedenfall mit Lefty); Speci Epic, Giant Anthem. Budget so 2.5-3k
> Evtl kennt ihr noch ein paar Bikes mit den o.g. Kriterien.



Nimm wieder das Scalpel, das kennst Du ja auch bereits von der Geo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> + 2 Km/h gesetzliche Kulanz und somit ist bei den meisten bei 27,5 Km/h Schluss!
> 
> Klugscheissmodus aus!



Die die ich bisher getestet habe (es waren einige), haben ALLE bei 25,X Schluss gemacht. Bei Umzug des Ladens habe ich auch einige durch den Ort gefahren und nur beim beschleunigen einen Vorteil gemerkt.
Selbst die 800m Straße berghoch war ich immer über 25 
Und dann macht E-Bike keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. März 2012)

Brauchst du nicht ich jobbe öfters im Radladen, damit hole ich immer Kaffee.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die die ich bisher getestet habe (es waren einige), haben ALLE bei 25,X Schluss gemacht. Bei Umzug des Ladens habe ich auch einige durch den Ort gefahren und nur beim beschleunigen einen Vorteil gemerkt.
> Selbst die 800m Straße berghoch war ich immer über 25
> Und dann macht E-Bike keinen Spaß mehr



Ok, ich glaube für Dich habe ich dann ein anderes Objekt dabei...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht ich jobbe öfters im Radladen, damit hole ich immer Kaffee.



Noch so einer 

Spruch des Tages (jeden tages eigentlich): "So liebe Kunden wir gehen jetzt nach Hause und machen den Laden dicht! Wir haben einen Schlauch verkauft "


EDIT: Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. März 2012)

Was den wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht ich jobbe öfters im Radladen, damit hole ich immer Kaffee.



Zum schnellen Einkauf von Kaffee und Kuchen beim Kunden ist das wirklich ideal. So muss man wenigstens anschließend keinen neuen Parkplatz für das Auto suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Noch so einer
> 
> Spruch des Tages (jeden tages eigentlich): "So liebe Kunden wir gehen jetzt nach Hause und machen den Laden dicht! Wir haben einen Schlauch verkauft "
> 
> ...



Ich regelmäßig in vielen verschiedenen Radläden!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. März 2012)

8N bin dann mal weg


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die die ich bisher getestet habe (es waren einige), haben ALLE bei 25,X Schluss gemacht. Bei Umzug des Ladens habe ich auch einige durch den Ort gefahren und nur beim beschleunigen einen Vorteil gemerkt.
> Selbst die 800m Straße berghoch war ich immer über 25
> Und dann macht E-Bike keinen Spaß mehr



Für Dich habe ich dann demnächst dieses dabei:





Und das steht zur Zeit in der Garage (vorhin noch im Auto):


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> 8N bin dann mal weg



Gute N8 Ben!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Schneller als 25?
Wobei auf richtig krassen Uphills könnte es schon was bringen...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schneller als 25?
> Wobei auf richtig krassen Uphills könnte es schon was bringen...



Das obere ja, das untere nein!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Beim unteren wäre bei mir nach der ersten Tour das Hinterrad im Eimer. Die Einspeichung sieht nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Beim unteren wäre bei mir nach der ersten Tour das Hinterrad im Eimer. Die Einspeichung sieht nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.



Da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, das hält auch mein deutlich höheres Gewicht aus und ein paar Watt kann ich dann auch noch treten.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Mir gehts eher um die Belastungen bei Drops, harten Wurzelpassagen und vorallendingen Bunnyhops über Baumstämme die man nicht so hoch ziehen kann, weil das Rad so schwer ist


----------



## reddevil72 (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, wie kann das E-Bike einen 28er Schnitt hinlegen? Der Motor schaltet doch bei 25 ab



Setz Dich mal da drauf. Regelt bei 45km/h, ohne Manipulation:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Setz Dich mal da drauf. Regelt bei 45km/h, ohne Manipulation:



Das von mir oben gezeigte Raleigh auch, nur das es im Gegensatz zum Stromer die KBA-Zulassung haben wird.


----------



## reddevil72 (20. März 2012)

Sorry. Hilf mal dem Kuhschweizer, was ist KBA-Zulassung?


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Sorry. Hilf mal dem Kuhschweizer, was ist KBA-Zulassung?



Und ich dachte immer ihr Schweizer seid so präzise.

Da bei uns in D immer alles nach Recht und Ordnung gehen muss benoetigt an fuer solch ein Fahrzeug die Zulassung vom Kraftfahrtbundesamt!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

Versicherungskennzeichen ist dann doch trotzdem Pflicht oder?


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Versicherungskennzeichen ist dann doch trotzdem Pflicht oder?



Jawoll, bei Fahren ohne Versicherungsschutz drohen bei Vorsatz bis zu 2 Jahren Haft!


----------



## reddevil72 (20. März 2012)

Zulassung braucht der Stromer auch in der CH. Zumindest die schnellen Modelle, aber alles andere macht eh keinen Spass;-). 
Wer mal auf einem gesessen ist, wird das Stromer-Smile auf dem Gesicht haben und nie mehr von 25km/h kann ich auch ohne Strom sprechen;-))


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Zulassung braucht der Stromer auch in der CH. Zumindest die schnellen Modelle, aber alles andere macht eh keinen Spass;-).
> Wer mal auf einem gesessen ist, wird das Stromer-Smile auf dem Gesicht haben und nie mehr von 25km/h kann ich auch ohne Strom sprechen;-))



Du kennst weder das Bike noch was viel schlimmer ist das deutsche Kraftfahrtbundesamt!

Ansonsten Gute N8 zusammen!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2012)

N8


----------



## reddevil72 (20. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kennst weder das Bike noch was viel schlimmer ist das deutsche Kraftfahrtbundesamt!
> 
> Ansonsten Gute N8 zusammen!



Ich meinte nicht, dass DAS Bike keinen Spass macht. Habe mich eher auf all die minimal unterstützten e-Bikes bezogen. Und ja, das Kraftfahrtbundesamt kenne ich nicht, zum Glück;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

...da kommt man von der Arbeit und muss sich nicht nur alles durchlesen, da ist auch keiner mehr da!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hallo ein geiler Tag heute
> 
> Abiklausur war gut.....2h MTB war gut..... und der krönnende Abschluss 1h Schwimmen auch.
> 
> ...


Seeehr nice! 





Anto schrieb:


> Anfang Mai ist angedacht, davor und danach wird es eng.


Anfang Mai???


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Bin dann mal schlafen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Moin,

Du bist sowohl Abends der Letzte als Morgens der Erste!?


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

moin!

Das E-bike meiner Mutter ist auch sehr lustig. Ist zwar ein langsames Model bis 25 kmh aber die Beschleunigung ist trotzdem sehr geil, obwohl man fast nichts macht.
Sie hat dieses Diamantrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2012)

Keines der Diamant Fahrräder mit Fatty-Verschnitt


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. März 2012)

Tach auch,

hab gestern meinen Vorderreifen gewechselt und bei der Gelegenheit mal das Ganze LR gewogen, und da viel mir das Felgenband mit 31g !! doch sehr negativ auf.

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit hier ein bischen zu tunen ? Z.B. würde mir einfallen dort Isolierband drumzuwickeln oder Tesa. Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen ? Macht das jemand ?

VG
Marco


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Von Tesa habe ich auch schon gehört. Isolierband könnte allerdings besser gehen, da es flexibler ist. Mein Felgenband wiegt für vorne und hinten nur 39 g. Von welcher Firma ist denn deins? Meins ist von Schwalbe.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (21. März 2012)

Tach an alle.

http://veloplug.de/ vielleicht sowas?
das hilft vielleicht:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=felgenband


----------



## Dreamkatcher (21. März 2012)

Noch ein Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=547451


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. März 2012)

Hmm, danke für die Tipps.

ich hab das von Mavic, dass auf den Crossride, draufwar gewogen. 31g pro Stück in 19mm Breite.

Die Schwalbe Bänder auf meinem AM HT haben (wenn mich meine grauen Zellen nicht im Stich gelassen haben) über 40g pro Stück, oder waren es 45g für beide ? Bin mir nicht sicher.

Aber tesa werde ich testen und Isoband (dank dessen dass mein Schwiegervater Elektrikermeister ist hab ich da eine Quelle )

VG
Marco

p.s. Muss dann auch schwarzes Isoband holen nicht dass die Stylepolizei das bemängelt


----------



## Dreamkatcher (21. März 2012)

Nein die Schwalbe haben ca 40g zusammen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2012)

NoTubes  Yellow Tape!  .~5-10g pro LR.

So,  muss weiter renovieren. Bis später....


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> NoTubes  Yellow Tape!  .~5-10g pro LR.
> 
> So,  muss weiter renovieren. Bis später....



Bin von meiner Runde jetzt auch zurück 

Yellow Tape habe ich vor kurzem auch gekauft. Ich möchte damit das ActionSports Band ersetzen. Ich werde berichten was es gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2012)

ich habe heute die erste runde mit meiner frisch gewarteten tower pro gedreht.

man, man, man, wie lange bin ich ohne federgabel unterwegs gewesen.
so fluffig hat das teil nicht mal angesprochen als sie die ersten 100 km runter hatte.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Meine Fox müsste ich auch mal zerlegen und Öl und Dichtungen wechseln. Kann ja alles kein Hexenwerk sein. Muss nur mal gucken wo ich da das Öl rein kippen muss
ann ich mir den Spaß auch mal von innen angucken. Habe in letzter Zeit den Eindruck das die Performance stark nachgelassen hat. Das ist immer so hart und stelzig. Weiß nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll. Der Luftdruck stimm und wenn ich sie einfeder geht das auch aber irgendwie ist sie trotzdem komisch im Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Kaum spielt Bayern ist hier Ruhe... ihr seid so einfach

Ich guck jetzt weiter


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kaum spielt Bayern ist hier Ruhe... ihr seid so einfach
> 
> Ich guck jetzt weiter



Moin zusammen,

ich war spät zuhause und musste erst einmal Mails nacharbeiten. Jetzt gucke ich nebenbei aber auch Fussball.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

Wer schaut den Fußball???


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wer schaut den Fußball???



Ich!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich!!!


Und ich muss noch weg heute.

Würde mich jetzt auch gerne vor den Kasten lümmeln...


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Ich nicht, dafür morgen eine Stunde früher los. Dafür dann nachmittags wohl in den Deister!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich nicht, dafür morgen eine Stunde früher los. Dafür dann nachmittags wohl in den Deister!


Ich muss 5:00 aufstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich muss 5:00 aufstehen.



Na gut hast gewonnen, ich um 06.00 Uhr statt ueblicherweise um 07.15 Uhr.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

Ha... ich irgendwann wenn die Sonne mich weckt. Dann kurz aufs Rad und dann dieses Mädel mal besuchen


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Dieses Mädel klingt gut, darfst du wieder kochen?

Ich muss morgen auch erst gegen 13 Uhr beim Tattoomenschen sein. Der hat mir heute was ziemlich gutess gezeichnet. Da erkennt man meine Radmacke dann auch ohne Rad


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dieses Mädel klingt gut, darfst du wieder kochen?
> 
> Ich muss morgen auch erst gegen 13 Uhr beim Tattoomenschen sein. Der hat mir heute was ziemlich gutess gezeichnet. Da erkennt man meine Radmacke dann auch ohne Rad



Das soll ja jeder halten wie er will, für mich ist das nichts.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Jop, ist halt Geschmackssache, würde das auch nie an einer Stelle machen die man in zivil sieht. Das muss schon der Freizeit vorbehalten bleiben. Da ich nicht mal mehr eine kurze Hose im Schrank habe, ist die Wade wirklich fast nur beim Radeln frei.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dieses Mädel klingt gut, darfst du wieder kochen?
> 
> Ich muss morgen auch erst gegen 13 Uhr beim Tattoomenschen sein. Der hat mir heute was ziemlich gutess gezeichnet. Da erkennt man meine Radmacke dann auch ohne Rad




Kochen und Einrichten helfen - schwere Bäume auf die Terrasse tragen. Ich hoffe es springt was dabei raus... 


Was keine kurzen Hosen? Da würde ich total eingehen. Mich erkennt man immer in zivil als MTBler. Kurze Hose - rasierte Beine - total verschrammte Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kochen und Einrichten helfen - schwere Bäume auf die Terrasse tragen. Ich hoffe es springt was dabei raus...
> 
> 
> Was keine kurzen Hosen? Da würde ich total eingehen. Mich erkennt man immer in zivil als MTBler. Kurze Hose - rasierte Beine - total verschrammte Beine



Ich trage zivil auch schon mal kurze Hosen. Aber Beine rasieren, dann lieber Tattoos!


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Ja muss neue kaufen. 
Meine Beine sehen aber auch immer ziemlich gef**** aus. Allerdings sind die nicht rasiert. Hatte das im letzen Jahr einmal gemacht und meine Freundin hätte mich fast vor die Tür gesetzt. Sonderlich angenehm war es aber auch nicht..
habe mir vor zwei Jahren mal das Kettenblatt in die Wade gerammt weil mein Klicker beim antreten ausklickte. Seitdem steht für mich fest was dahin kommt.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich trage zivil auch schon mal kurze Hosen. Aber Beine rasieren, dann lieber Tattoos!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja muss neue kaufen.
> Meine Beine sehen aber auch immer ziemlich gef**** aus. Allerdings sind die nicht rasiert. Hatte das im letzen Jahr einmal gemacht und meine Freundin hätte mich fast vor die Tür gesetzt. Sonderlich angenehm war es aber auch nicht..
> habe mir vor zwei Jahren mal das Kettenblatt in die Wade gerammt weil mein Klicker beim antreten ausklickte. Seitdem steht für mich fest was dahin kommt.




Ja ich hab irgendwann mal um was gewettet. Ich musste mir im Endeffekt die Beine rasieren  Eine Ex-Freundin meinte zu mir, dass sie mich so niemals nehmen würde. Meine Freundin zu der Zeit fand es aber total klasse und du Beine mussten so bleiben (was für eine Arbeit)!


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja ich hab irgendwann mal um was gewettet. Ich musste mir im Endeffekt die Beine rasieren  Eine Ex-Freundin meinte zu mir, dass sie mich so niemals nehmen würde. Meine Freundin zu der Zeit fand es aber total klasse und du Beine mussten so bleiben (was für eine Arbeit)!



Liebe macht wohl doch nicht nur sprichwörtlich blind!


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Meine meinte im Spaß, dass es nicht sein kann dass ich glattere Beine hab als sie. Dann sei sie immer so im Zugzwang


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine meinte im Spaß, dass es nicht sein kann dass ich glattere Beine hab als sie. Dann sei sie immer so im Zugzwang



Frauen...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

Wobei jetzt könnte ich mir meine Beine auch nicht mehr so behaart vorstellen. Mies ists nur wenns stachelig wird  Frauen haben da ja nicht so die Borsten


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Toooor


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Und noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wobei jetzt könnte ich mir meine Beine auch nicht mehr so behaart vorstellen. Mies ists nur wenns stachelig wird  Frauen haben da ja nicht so die Borsten



Das ist ja nur übergangsweise für ein paar Tage!


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Jetzt gehts aber los hier.... noch eins...


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Und noch eins



schon wieder zwei!


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Och menno... Da ist Hertha ja wieder nicht im Finale...


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Aber immerhin wird dann in unerm schicken Stadion gespielt. Das ist eh viel besser als die Vögel die da zuhause sind. Gut das es da wenigstens manchmal 1. Liga Fußball gibt


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber immerhin wird dann in unerm schicken Stadion gespielt. Das ist eh viel besser als die Vögel die da zuhause sind. Gut das es da wenigstens manchmal 1. Liga Fußball gibt



Dann mach doch mal!


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Ach ich geh nächste Saison mal wieder ins Stadion. Da sind die Karten bei Hertha billig 
ich bin Erfolgsfan, ich geh nur hin wenn sie aufsteigen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ach ich geh nächste Saison mal wieder ins Stadion. Da sind die Karten bei Hertha billig
> ich bin Erfolgsfan, ich geh nur hin wenn sie aufsteigen.



Dann spielt die Hertha halt auch mal um die Meisterschaft!


----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Richtig. die 2. Liga ist lustiges Gebolze. Also genau das richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. März 2012)

Ich bin dann raus. Gute Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Ich auch, gute N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2012)

So! Lichte aus. Gute Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Und wieder keiner mehr da!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Moooin!


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Moin,

Ich lege mich noch mal ne halbe Stunde hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich lege mich noch mal ne halbe Stunde hin!


...du glücklicher...


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Und wieder hoch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Der Rahmen ist fertig lackiert!


----------



## unocz (22. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist fertig lackiert!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist fertig lackiert!


 sehr schön dann gibts ja balb wieder schöne Bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2012)

Moin! Wir warten - ich hoffe du machst grad die Bilder


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

@Crimson_:


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Nicht stänkern,dafür bin ich nämlich grade im Nachbarthreat da, sondern Bilder zeigen


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2012)

Jetzt erstmal aufs Rad. Mein Zwischenstand beim Entlacken 1176g also 163g weniger


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

Moin Jungs, 
eine harte Arbeitswoche ist geschafft.... Jetzt noch "schnell" die 570 km im LKW von Mannheim nach Hamburg und dann ist WOCHENENDE

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf den Bikes

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (22. März 2012)

mir glühen die augen hier im büro vorm compi.....

naja morgen ist freitag


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mir glühen die augen hier im büro vorm compi.....
> 
> naja morgen ist freitag



Bin heute durch deine Heimat gefahren und musste feststellen, dass die Pfalz eine sehr schöne Ecke ist 

Hast ja hoffentlich bald Feierabend..

Gruß


----------



## unocz (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bin heute durch deine Heimat gefahren und musste feststellen, dass die Pfalz eine sehr schöne Ecke ist
> 
> Hast ja hoffentlich bald Feierabend..
> 
> Gruß


 

jaja bald  
vor allem der pfälzer wald


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Ich habs für heute auch geschafft. Der Typ hat mir das ganze Bein zerstochen und dann Farbe reingeschmiert. Sieht aber gut aus muss nachher mal ein Foto hochladen.


----------



## unocz (22. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich habs für heute auch geschafft. Der Typ hat mir das ganze Bein zerstochen und dann Farbe reingeschmiert. Sieht aber gut aus muss nachher mal ein Foto hochladen.


 


ohne pix geht nix !!!! 

achja und bestimmt wurde das bein auch rasiert


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Ja ohne gings leider nicht


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Hier ein Bild, leider etwas unscharf und nur vom Handy, möchte jetzt aber nicht die Cam suchen und den Pc hochfahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

Ouh, da schneidet sich ja das KB in's Bein rein.


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Jop das hat er aus der Vorgabe eines Kettenblattes gemacht.
Leider ist das Foto etwas verzehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jop das hat er aus der Vorgabe eines Kettenblattes gemacht.
> Leider ist das Foto etwas verzehrt


Sieht in echt bestimmt (noch) viel besser aus.


Hast Sonntag Zeit?


P.S.: Wer oder was hat das Foto "verzehrt"?

Der oder das hat jetzt bestimmt üble Magenbeschwerden.

-zerrissen-


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Ja man, is schon klar
sonntag können wir mal im Kopf behalten.

Poste mal fotos vom Taurin


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja man, is schon klar
> sonntag können wir mal im Kopf behalten.
> 
> Poste mal fotos vom Taurin


Sonntag steht nämlich schon 'ne Runde/Truppe.

Also, wenn du willst/kannst


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

Oha, die Stelle (Kniekehle) hat bei mir am meisten geschmerzt... Das Motiv gefällt, ist es so fertig?

Ach ja, Göttingen! Endspurt nach HH! Kein Bock mehr...


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Ja ist fertig. Das Foto ist halt leider ziemlich unscharf. ich probiere es morgen nochmal besser. 
Ich dachte immer die Wade ware nicht so schlimm...
Nach 3 Stunden tat es dann schon ziemlich weh. Als er dann meinte jetzt kommt noch weiß, wusste ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

Wenn ich das sehe, bekomme ich auch wieder Bock... Ich werde mir morgen einen Termin holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sehe, bekomme ich auch wieder Bock... Ich werde mir morgen einen Termin holen!




 Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das süchtig machen kann


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> eine harte Arbeitswoche ist geschafft.... Jetzt noch "schnell" die 570 km im LKW von Mannheim nach Hamburg und dann ist WOCHENENDE
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf den Bikes
> ...



Moin zusammen, Hallo Marcus,

ich habe bereits um 16.45 Uhr auf dem Bike den Deister unsicher gemacht!

Morgen werde ich ab Buchholz mit einem Kollegen so ca. ab 14.30 Uhr die HaBe's unsicher machen. Wir werden sicher 2-3 Stunden fahren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ouh, da schneidet sich ja das KB in's Bein rein.



Da platzen dann die Muskeln.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, Hallo Marcus,
> 
> ich habe bereits um 16.45 Uhr auf dem Bike den Deister unsicher gemacht!
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

mal sehen, wie sich meine müden Knochen morgen anfühlen... ich habe diese Woche so viele Biker gesehen und muss auch aufs Rad!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> mal sehen, wie sich meine müden Knochen morgen anfühlen... ich habe diese Woche so viele Biker gesehen und muss auch aufs Rad!
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Wir können ja morgen mal telefonieren, vielleicht biken wir uns ja über den Weg.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (22. März 2012)

Juhu endlich wieder frei und jetzt erst mal


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Juhu endlich wieder frei und jetzt erst mal



Soso, guten Durst!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (22. März 2012)

Ich hatte schon nach dem Training mit meinen Triathlon Kumpels, jetzt nur noch ausklingen mit ein paar Bier.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Juhu endlich wieder frei und jetzt erst mal



Ich sitze auf dem Beifahrersitz und habe mir auch gerade 'ne Dose geöffnet ....

PROST


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf dem Beifahrersitz und habe mir auch gerade 'ne Dose geöffnet ....
> 
> PROST



Frustsaufen schon auf dem Nachhauseweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (22. März 2012)

> Frustsaufen schon auf dem Nachhauseweg...



Klingt gut... ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Klingt gut... ;-)



Nur das ich dann fast immer allein im Auto unterwegs bin.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Frustsaufen schon auf dem Nachhauseweg...



Anders ist das hier kaum zu ertragen.... 

50km


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Anders ist das hier kaum zu ertragen....
> 
> 50km



Soltau?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (22. März 2012)

Ich hau dann mal ab und suche Bier bye bye


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Soltau?


Jetzt schon Garlstorf.... 

Heute morgen noch Saarbrücken

Gleich geschafft


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> NoTubes  Yellow Tape!  .~5-10g pro LR.
> 
> So,  muss weiter renovieren. Bis später....



Hallo Marco,

dein Postfach ist voll. Räume doch mal auf damit Du wieder PN's empfangen kannst.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon Garlstorf....
> 
> Heute morgen noch Saarbrücken
> 
> Gleich geschafft



Duert halt nen betten länger mit nem LKW!


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Duert halt nen betten länger mit nem LKW!



Tempomat auf 89 km/h Spaß ist anders :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tempomat auf 89 km/h Spaß ist anders :kotz:



Da geht's mit meinem Firmenwagen doch etwas schneller voran. Und mit Soltau war ich vorhin dann wirklich nah dran.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Keiner mehr wach? Hatte eine wirklich tollen Abend 








Das ist mir heute bei der Tour passiert. Wirklich klasse  Konnte aber alles retten und bin weiter gefahren. Dann habe ich mich gewundert warum es sich immer fluffiger und angenehmer fährt. Irgendwann konnte ich mit einem irren Speed über die Wurzel drüber. Tja war Hinten ein Schleicher  Zum Testen habe ich dann Vorn auch noch etwas Luft abgelassen und Hinten nachgepumpt, ich muss sagen, total krass. 

Zuhause angekommen, Luftdruck gecheckt 1 Bar vorn, unter 1 Bar hinten.
In Zukunft werde ich wohl mit 1/1,2 Bar unterwegs sein. Durchschläge hatte ich keine. 
Den Sidehop und auf der Stelle hüpfen und drehen geht so 1A


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Keiner mehr wach? Hatte eine wirklich tollen Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

Putzen könntest Du bei dem trockenen Wetter auch mal wieder.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (23. März 2012)

moin


----------



## InoX (23. März 2012)

moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. März 2012)

ich scheine nicht genug Power in den Beinen zu haben... Mir ist noch nie ne Kette gerissen.
Vielleicht liegts aber auch an der Sauberkeit und unserm Flachland.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Moin moin!

Die Kette ist ja auch nicht gerissen. Ich habe sie nur vor dem Foto am Kettenschloss geöffnet.
Putzen tu ich die Karre vor der Tour auch nicht. Bei dem Bock muss ich ohnehin nur die Schaltung sauber halten, ist eben ein Resterad


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. März 2012)

Moin,

Kette ist mir schon gerissen. War ca. 200m vorm Ziel bei nem Marathon. Sorgt für reichlich Oooohhhh!!!!! und AAAAAAAuuuuuuuaaaaaa !!!!!!! wenn dir beim Antritt die Kette reißt und du mit aller Wucht mit den genitalien auf den Vorbau Knallst. 
(und ich meinte nicht den weiblichen Vorbau )

VG
Marco


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> (und ich meinte nicht den weiblichen Vorbau )
> 
> ...






Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Zwei gerissene Ketten hatte ich aber auch schon. Einmal billig Shimano am Stift und eine Wippermann die an zwei Stellen an den Außenlaschen gebrochen ist aber noch gehalten hat. (Wurde anstandslos durch bessere Kette von WP ersetzt )


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Keiner mehr wach? Hatte eine wirklich tollen Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bei meinen trails hier im revier wärst du mit 11/2 bar nur noch am schläuche wechseln. Da müssen mesitens dann 1,8-2,0 bar rein. 

Sollte dann mal wissen wer jetzt im Juli kommen möchte...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei meinen trails hier im revier wärst du mit 11/2 bar nur noch am schläuche wechseln. Da müssen mesitens dann 1,8-2,0 bar rein.
> 
> Sollte dann mal wissen wer jetzt im Juli kommen möchte...



Ich bin bisher immer mit 1,8/2 Bar gefahren. Aber den Latexschläuchen tut das gar nichts mit 1,2 Bar bewegt zu werden. Das zeigt zumindest die Pumpe so an. Weniger geht kaum, dann wirds wabbelig oder macht Durchschläge. Ich denke einfach mal, dass das auch im Alpinen Raum funktioniert. Allerdings würde ich dann keine Xking Supersonics fahren. Außerdem wiege ich doch nur 60Kg glatt!

Juli fällt für eigentlich schon mal ganz flach. Da werde ich Klausuren schreiben oder bin zumindest kurz davor.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Außerdem wiege ich doch nur 60Kg glatt!




Da fällt mir die  "Beine rasier Geschichte dazu ein "

VG
Marco


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Da fällt mir die  "Beine rasier Geschichte dazu ein "
> 
> VG
> Marco



Hey meine Haare auf dem Kopf habe ich noch  Die im Gesicht sind aber wieder weg. Irgendwo muss man doch ums letzte Gramm feilschen


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hey meine Haare auf dem Kopf habe ich noch  Die im Gesicht sind aber wieder weg. Irgendwo muss man doch ums letzte Gramm feilschen



Die auf dem Kopf fallen wahrscheinlich irgendwann sowieso von alleine aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Solange ich die habe werde ich meine "Haarpracht" genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2012)

Ich fahre bei uns keine Conti SS mehr, ständig aufgeschnittene Flanken.

@Jens: Komme im Juli evtl auf eine Tagestour vorbei, fahre Abends dann wieder Heim.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. März 2012)

@onkel: gebe dir dieses WE bescheid, ok?

@Daniel: gut, dass du das sagst!
Dann lasse ich meine Race Kings besser zu Hause, wenn's zum doc geht.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Ich würde wohl eher sowas wie Mountainking RS oder PT fahren.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Hi ich sitze in der Schule und langweile mich was macht ihr so?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Immer diese Smartphoneuser *tz tz tz* 
Ich entlacke meinen Rahmen weiter, bis es gleich mit den Kumpels aufs Rad geht!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2012)

Ok jungs, danke euch für die info.

Bei mir spriesst es wieder im gesicht. Oben geht bei mir nicht mehr viel


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Smartphone, mein Handy kann nur Telefon und Sms. Wir sind gerade am html programiern.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Smartphone, mein Handy kann nur Telefon und Sms. Wir sind gerade am html programiern.



Meins leider nicht mal mehr das  Total kaputt - bin aber zu geizig ein neues zu kaufen, Bikteile sind ja wichtiger.


Heute war mal wieder total klasse. Erst schön 1,5h über die Trails und dann noch in "den Krater" und gespielt. Viele Hügel, Sprüge, Kicker und Drops sowie steile Abfahrten. Hat wohl mal die Dirt-Fraktion angelegt, macht aber auch mit CC-Starrgabel und wenig Luftdruck (1,2/1,5) richtg Laue


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2012)

mein Handy kann seit heute auch nischt mehr.... aus der Tasche gefallen und nu is es hin Hat jemand ein Kind mit ´ner guten Versicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> mein Handy kann seit heute auch nischt mehr.... aus der Tasche gefallen und nu is es hin Hat jemand ein Kind mit ´ner guten Versicherung?



Ärgerlich sowas. Meins habe ich schon öfters mal im Wald gegen nen Baum gefeuert. Jetzt funktionieren ein paar Tasten nicht mehr. Ist aber auch noch ein etwas älteres Sony Ericsson.


Kleiner Vorgeschmack!


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2012)

Schon mal überlegt, die Kurbel auch zu entlabeln?


----------



## InoX (23. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus

Meins ist auch schon etwas älter. Ist auch schon stabil und gut zum Flaschenöffnen. Das wäre von Motorola auch ein Reinfall wenn das Milestone das nicht könnte


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, die Kurbel auch zu entlabeln?



Ruhig Blut  Erstmal muss ich den Rahmen fertig machen und dann wird er Karren erstmal gefahren. Wenn der Lack dann runter ist, überlege ich mir da vielleicht.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ok jungs, danke euch für die info.
> 
> Bei mir spriesst es wieder im gesicht. Oben geht bei mir nicht mehr viel



Daher weht der Wind...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Hammer Rahmen, ich spare auch gerade auf einen neuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. März 2012)

Was für einen hättest du denn gern? Ich finde ja Titan sehr ansprechend aber da kostet so ein Rahmen schnell mal das was mein gesamtes Rad wert ist


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Ich bekomme einen 2011 Elite Rahmen in 22 Zol für 300 plus Lager und neuer Umwerfer, ich sag mal das ist ein Angebot


----------



## InoX (23. März 2012)

Cube? Klingt vernünftig


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Der Preis ist natürlich Hammer!


----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2012)

@Dreamkatcher: bist du Nordhesse?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Denke auch, ich fahre gerade ein Reaction und das macht langsam keinen Spass mehr, ich brauche mal was neues...


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Dreamkatcher: bist du Nordhesse?



Sieht man doch im Profil!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

> @Dreamkatcher: bist du Nordhesse?



Ja ich wohne am Twistesee, du auch? Wollen wir mal zusammen heizen?

Edith Das hätte ich im Profil sehen können


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Ja ich wohne am Twistesee, du auch? Wollen wir mal zusammen heizen?
> 
> Edith Das hätte ich im Profil sehen können



Dann trefft Euch mal mit dem Bike.


----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2012)

Nope, Twistesee is ca.600km von hier, da komm ich mit'm Renner 
Bin ursprünglich und gebürtig aus Kassel. Kenne das nordhessische Bergland gut vom biken, nette kleine Hügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

> , nette kleine Hügel


Die Vulkanischen sind die besten, die sind sowas von steil.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Ich war bisher nur rund um Bad Wildungen mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und halt in Willingen...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Da ist es auch schön bin ich auch öfter...


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Da ist es auch schön bin ich auch öfter...



In Wildungen oder in Willingen?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. März 2012)

Beides, aber eher Willingen. 8N muss Fit sein fürs Training morgen.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2012)

Und ich arbeiten N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2012)

Laaaaangweilig! Ist noch wer da?


----------



## reddevil72 (23. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei uns keine Conti SS mehr, ständig aufgeschnittene Flanken.
> 
> @Jens: Komme im Juli evtl auf eine Tagestour vorbei, fahre Abends dann wieder Heim.



Werde trotzdem mal die RaceKings testen. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## reddevil72 (24. März 2012)

Heute Super Tag... Morgens 35km mit knapp 1000hm, kaum Asphalt. Dann noch ein wenig Rollen auf dem Rennrad. Und nachmittags mit e-Bike und Hänger (Stromer mit BOB) in die lokale Brauerei Bier holen. Macht Laune mit 30 Sachen die Autos im Stau zu überholen....


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Wie immer... man kommt von der Arbeit und keiner ist mehr da...


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie immer... man kommt von der Arbeit und keiner ist mehr da...


 
Say what?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Doch noch einer da!


Hi Cihan!


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

Bin aber wieder raus, gN8.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Och nö.


Ich bin dann auch mal weg.

Habe heute viel vor


----------



## unocz (24. März 2012)

moin männers,

son mist ich kann nicht mehr schlafen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin männers,
> 
> son mist ich kann nicht mehr schlafen :/



Moin,

Alte Männer und ihre Probleme. Ich bin auch schon eine halbe Stunde wach und könnte noch eine weitere pennen.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2012)

moin leuts...

Ich ärger mich gerade wie der teufel

Habe gerade zum zweiten mal nen rahmen für meine freundin bekommen.
Das erste mal falsche farbe und jetzt überall kratzer am rahmen

der rahmen geht jetzt nochmals zurück mit verbesserungsvorschläge.
Habe das gefühl, dass auf dem schwarz kein schutzlack drauf ist.

Du kommst da bischen mit dem fingernagel am rahmen an und schon haste nen kratzer drin. Wie sieht das echt aus wenn man im gelände fährt

Rahmen wäre von koba, aber der andelt das ganze nur noch über bikeläden ab und nicht mehr direkt.

Werdammte kacke auch,verflucht und ...

das nervt echt.

Wenn er keinen vorschlag für mich parat hat kann er ihn behalten und ich trete vom kauf zurück.

allen einen schönen tag...goiles wetter heute


----------



## unocz (24. März 2012)

ohja,
da würde ich aber auch ausflippen.......
ja ein traumwetter heute... familiyausflug nach frankreich 
aber morgen gehts aber dann aufs bike


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

Moin die Herren,

was für ein geiles Wetter....! Wünsche Euch einen tollen Tag mit viel Spaß in Frankreich und wenig Ärger über irgendwelche Lieferanten.
Mein Drössiger Rahmen ist auf dem Postweg und sollte heute ankommen und was viel cooler ist! Mein verschwundener Lockout-Hebel wurde von der Post wiedergefunden 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> was für ein geiles Wetter....! Wünsche Euch einen tollen Tag mit viel Spaß in Frankreich und wenig Ärger über irgendwelche Lieferanten.
> Mein Drössiger Rahmen ist auf dem Postweg und sollte heute ankommen und was viel cooler ist! Mein verschwundener Lockout-Hebel wurde von der Post wiedergefunden
> ...



Na immerhin bei einem läufts super!


Ich darf jetzt gleich mit papas Schlitten in die Stadt und unser NTBA tauschen. Wir haben im Moment kein Telefon - zum Glück aber noch Internet


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2012)

Der rahmenlieferant hat mir ein super angebot gemacht. Ich soll ihm den rahmen zurücksenden und ich bekomme das geld. 

Geht doch...

Bin mir am überlegen in das toad eine lefty einzubauen...was meint ihr?

greets jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Der rahmenlieferant hat mir ein super angebot gemacht. Ich soll ihm den rahmen zurücksenden und ich bekomme das geld.
> 
> Geht doch...
> 
> ...


Geht doch!


Lefty?

Wenn der Rahmen das aushält, ja.

Dürfte aber aufgrund des relativ kurzen Steuerrohres ziemlich bescheiden aussehen.

Obwohl es hinkommen könnte.

Ich würd's an deiner Stelle ausmessen.


2 beste positiv-Beispiele, arndey und Flo7:









Dann gibt's halt noch viele negativ-Beispiele, welche ich hier nicht zeigen möchte.

Muss ja keinem "an's Bein pinkeln".


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2012)

Im 29er gallerie fred hats ein kona das ist hammergeil!!!!

Jetzt bin ich in der zwickmühle....


----------



## Berrrnd (24. März 2012)

ja, das bike vom arnd ist schon schick.
zudem stimmt da auch der antrieb. schnelles rad und schneller fahrer. perfekt!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

die Post war da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Noooice!


Was wird noch mal draus?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Pooorn!

(Ich weis nicht, wo du diesen speziellen Smiliey her hast, dogdaysunrise)










Gar nich mal so schwer:





46g Lack sind drauf gekommen.
Hatte mit 40g gerechnet.
Geht also klar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Löchli:









Ging ganz locker.

TiN-Fräsbohrer von RoNa, frisch, zwischen den Fingern gerollt und dat Loch gemacht.

Vorher mit der Bohrerspitze etwas in den lack gedrückt.

Lochdurchmesser=3,2mm.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

Moin Constantin

freue mich für Dich, dass es mit Deinem Bike endlich weiter geht! 

Das Drössiger bekommt ´ne Starr-Gabel und eine XT Ausstattung.

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Constantin
> 
> freue mich für Dich, dass es mit Deinem Bike endlich weiter geht!
> 
> ...


Ah, nice!

Also dein zweit-MTB?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ah, nice!
> 
> Also dein zweit-MTB?



Joh 

Hat von Euch einer Interesse an die Wandhalterung? Ein Kollege will sie los werden aber mir gefällt sie nicht so sehr...


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2012)

So,

ich habe jetzt 4 Pils weg und bin schon fast besoffen. Ich glaub ich muss hier weg!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe jetzt 4 Pils weg und bin schon fast besoffen. Ich glaub ich muss hier weg!!!!


So schnell???


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe jetzt 4 Pils weg und bin schon fast besoffen. Ich glaub ich muss hier weg!!!!



Da gehen bestimmt noch 4  Aber denk dran, auch auf dem Rad kannst Du den Führerschein verlieren!

Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da gehen bestimmt noch 4  Aber denk dran, auch auf dem Rad kannst Du den Führerschein verlieren!
> 
> Prost!



Bin ja mit nem E-Bike hier, zählt das auch?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin ja mit nem E-Bike hier, zählt das auch?



Nö...!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2012)

Saufköpfe


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Wie entfettet man Alu am besten?

Allohol?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

OK, Aceton


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

Nabend Leutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend Leutz.



Ruhig heute, wohl alle im Biergarten?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2012)

Hab ich bei der heutigen Tour fast richtig derbe auf die Nase gelegt. Bei ca. 50Km/h bergab auf der Waldautobahn ein lautes Knacken und der Flaschenhalter bricht ab. Die Flasche mitsamt des restlichen Gestells fällt mir in die Kurbel und dann in Hinterrad. Völlig geschockt habe ich nicht so wirlich nach Vorn geguckt und ein Schlagloch mitgenommen. War bei Starrgabel und unaktiver Fahrweise natürlich extra klasse...
Dabei heißt es immer "Carbon bricht ohne Vorankündigung" - es war ein robuster aus Alu...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (24. März 2012)

Weiß jemand ob die SKF Dust Wipers von Fox ihr Geld wert sind und ob die auch in ein 09er Model passen?


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie entfettet man Alu am besten?
> 
> Allohol?


 
Da würde ich schlicht und einfach Bremsenreiniger vom Autozubehör nehmen, ist sehr günstig und geht sehr gut.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> OK, Aceton


 
Das ist doch viel zu schade dafür, gut wenn's ne kleine Fläche ist dann geht's.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ruhig heute, wohl alle im Biergarten?


 
Keine Ahnung wo die alle sind.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Aceton 


Ich muss ein Masochist sein... da ich mir beim Schleifen/Anrauen der Sitzrohrinnenseite die Haut zwischen 2 Fingern aufgeschnitten habe und anschließend beim Entfetten Aceton nicht direkt ins Tuch, sondern erstmal über die Stelle gekippt habe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ruhig heute, wohl alle im Biergarten?


Biergarten?

Nein!


Puzzlen!


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

Wann geht das geschraube los Costantin? Hast du zwei Sätze Ultralights oder sind das die vom Müsing und was kannst du zu denen sagen? Welche Laufräder kommen bei dir dran?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2012)

Jetzt geht das Geschraube los!

Musste erstmal Bilder von allen Teilen machen. :LOL:


Ich heiße Constantin 


Nee, nur einen Satz besitze ich.

Das Müsing ist jetzt wieder ausgeschlachtet.

Was ich zu denen sagen kann?

Leicht, schön und relativ problemlos zu fahren.


Laufräder?

Erstmal die vom Müsing.


----------



## cpprelude (24. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich heiße Constantin


 
weiß ich, habe mich verschrieben.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nee, nur einen Satz besitze ich.
> 
> Das Müsing ist jetzt wieder ausgeschlachtet.
> 
> ...


 
Kenne ich irgendwoher, im Moment muss mein Scale auch als Organspender herhalten.


----------



## InoX (24. März 2012)

Zwischenstand beim Puzzle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> weiß ich, habe mich verschrieben.


 


cpprelude schrieb:


> Kenne ich irgendwoher, im Moment muss mein Scale auch als Organspender herhalten.






InoX schrieb:


> Zwischenstand beim Puzzle?


40%.

Stelle fest, dass neue Steuerlager nicht übel wären.
Toll, alles Geld is wech.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab ich bei der heutigen Tour fast richtig derbe auf die Nase gelegt. Bei ca. 50Km/h bergab auf der Waldautobahn ein lautes Knacken und der Flaschenhalter bricht ab. Die Flasche mitsamt des restlichen Gestells fällt mir in die Kurbel und dann in Hinterrad. Völlig geschockt habe ich nicht so wirlich nach Vorn geguckt und ein Schlagloch mitgenommen. War bei Starrgabel und unaktiver Fahrweise natürlich extra klasse...
> Dabei heißt es immer "Carbon bricht ohne Vorankündigung" - es war ein robuster aus Alu...



Und ich bin jetzt besoffen nachhause gekommen ohne jede Schwierigkeiten! Ihr soltet mal ueber eure Fahrtechnik nachdenken!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das Geschraube los!
> 
> Musste erstmal Bilder von allen Teilen machen. :LOL:
> 
> ...



Namen werden voellig überbewertet, ist doch eigentlich voellig egal! Wie war mein Name noch mal?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich bin jetzt besoffen nachhause gekommen ohne jede Schwierigkeiten! Ihr soltet mal ueber eure Fahrtechnik nachdenken!


Noooice!


Vorbildlich 


Das Taurine ist fast feddich 


Dein Name ist Jens.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

Shiiit! schon 3:00!!!


Die Zeitumstellung hier im Forum scheint noch 1h zurück gegenagen zu sein


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

Ahhh... jetzt passt's


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

Immernoch auf...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

So... kurz mal auf's Ohr hauen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> So... kurz mal auf's Ohr hauen...


...ist nicht geschehen...


Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...ist nicht geschehen...
> 
> 
> Moin!





hehe, coole sache und das bike fertig ?



ps. moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe, coole sache und das bike fertig ?
> 
> 
> 
> ps. moin


Jo, ist so weit fertig.

Nur, dass die hintere Juicy Ultimate zickt.
Wenn man am Hebel zieht, kommt dort, wo das Kabel in den Griff reinläuft, DOT raus.
:-/
Ist erstmal wieder die Louise hinten dran.

Bilder kommen nächste Woche...


----------



## unocz (25. März 2012)

ok, ich bin gespannt. dann kannste dich ja jetzt hinhaun 

ich geh jetzt raus aufs bike. marathonvorbereitung


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2012)

Lackiert sieht das Taurine wieder ziemlich gut aus! Hast du schon Dekore für den Rahmen?

Hier ist die ganze Woche super Wetter gewesen und ich konnte immer noch keinen Sport machen. Die Halsschmerzen sind immer noch ziemlich ordentlich. Und das, obwohl alles bereitsteht...


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

das Arbeiten am heutigen Tage fällt mir nach der Sambucakur von gestern Abend doch ein wenig schwer. Blöde selbstgemachte Leiden...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> das Arbeiten am heutigen Tage fällt mir nach der Sambucakur von gestern Abend doch ein wenig schwer. Blöde selbstgemachte Leiden...




 erst waren es nur 4 Bier.... und jetzt dieses Teufelszeug. 

Dir  und Lupus wünsche ich gute Besserung! 

Bin heute auch nicht vom Schreibtisch weg gekommen. Mal sehen, evtl. schaffe ich gleich noch ´ne Runde. Morgen geht es nach Nürnberg und Regensburg...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2012)

alle am bastel und saufen. ICh mach beides

Die lefty an meinem toad wird immer konkreter...was so nen bild alles auslösen kann

greets


----------



## daniel77 (25. März 2012)

Einmal Lefty, immer Lefty


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> erst waren es nur 4 Bier.... und jetzt dieses Teufelszeug.
> 
> Dir  und Lupus wünsche ich gute Besserung!
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Ich bin jetzt aus Bad Bevensen wieder zurück zuhause. Zum Biken werde ich dann wohl heute nicht mehr kommen und das bei 19 grad und Sonnenschein am heutigen Tag.

Dafür werde ich dann wohl morgen Nachmittag noch eine Runde drehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2012)

gute n8 jungs...schöne woche wünsch ich euch.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute n8 jungs...schöne woche wünsch ich euch.



GN8 Doc...


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

So früh am Abend N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2012)

Gn8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

*Hi ihr!* 

*Hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes WE!? *

Wetter war ja prächtig ; auch wenn ich wenig davon hatte...

So, nach weiteren Tagen und Stunden zwischen Farben, Tapen und Boden-Paneelen bin ich auch mal wieder hier..
Habe sonst nur per Smarthphone mitgelesen, aber schreiben wollte ich damit nicht.





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jo, ist so weit fertig.
> 
> Nur, dass die hintere Juicy Ultimate zickt.
> *Wenn man am Hebel zieht, kommt dort, wo das Kabel in den Griff reinläuft, DOT raus.*
> ...



Hi Constantin!

Hoffe du hast die übergelaufene Soße abgewaschen?! - DOT löst nämlich den LACK!!!! 
Der Rahmen schaut stark aus! 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier ist die ganze Woche super Wetter gewesen und ich konnte immer noch keinen Sport machen. Die Halsschmerzen sind immer noch ziemlich ordentlich. Und das, obwohl alles bereitsteht...



Gute Besserung. 

Hab´s dir ja bereits schon geschrieben, bzw. kommentiert -> Schönes Bike! Der Rahmen liegt mir auch noch in der Nase.
Eine andere Stütze und ein anderer LRS würden ES mMn noch hübscher machen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. März 2012)

Nabend !

Hab das ganze Wochenende an meinem Marathon Bike rumgeschraubt und Baumarkt Gewichtstuning betrieben, und mal richtig saubergemacht. Heut abend mit dem AM ne Abwärtstour gedreht, jetzt ist die Fütterung der Raubtiere rum, die Kleine im Bettt und ich sitzt gemütlich mit ner Tasse Kaffee vorm Netz.

Nur so als Info.

VG
Marco


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2012)

Ein anderer LRS? Das Crossride Hinterrad ist nur übergangsweise dran. Ich muss das XTR/XMD333 Hinterrad zur Reparatur bringen.

Ach ja, danke!

Ich werd' jetzt noch ein Bisschen an meiner Hausarbeit rumdoktorn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Hab das ganze Wochenende an meinem Marathon Bike rumgeschraubt und Baumarkt Gewichtstuning betrieben, und mal richtig saubergemacht. Heut abend mit dem AM ne Abwärtstour gedreht, jetzt ist die Fütterung der Raubtiere rum, die Kleine im Bettt und ich sitzt gemütlich mit ner Tasse *Kaffee* vorm Netz.
> 
> ...





Name und Getränk sind ganz mein Geschmack!  

Muss am Namen liegen....


Gruß Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

Für 1h hat´s heute trotzdem noch gereicht...








Schöööööööööööön!!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. März 2012)

@Taunusteufel

dann müssen wir uns doch irgendwann mal treffen 
und sei es nur zum Kaffeetrinken. Mittags um drei. Wie alte Weiber


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

Kein Ding. Saarland, bzw. der Taunus ist nicht so weit...    Und Kaffee ist immer im Haus.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. März 2012)

Moin Marco,

sehr schöne Bilder....! Aber warum so nachdenklich?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Dreamkatcher (25. März 2012)

Naja dann haben heute nicht viele eine Runde gedreht und das bei dem Wetter, ich bin auch nur auf 42km gekommen.

@ Constantin das Bike wird geil, schenkst du es mir?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. März 2012)

184km von mir zu Hause bis nach Königstein im Taunus.
Weiß ja nicht wo du Residierst.

VG
Namensvetter


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hi ihr!*
> 
> *Hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes WE!? *
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

ich musste leider bei dem genialen Wetter beide Tage arbeiten. Glücklicherweise ist dann bei so gutem Wetter ordentlich was los und es kommt keine Langeweile auf.

Ich schicke Dir dann mal morgen ein Päckchen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für 1h hat´s heute trotzdem noch gereicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrrr!  Um 02.00 Uhr im Bett gewesen und dann um 08.30 Uhr auf den Weg nach Bevensen gemacht und um 19.15 Wieder zuhause gewesen.

Wäre ich da noch aufs Bike hätte es hier sicher keinen ruhigen Abend gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> sehr schöne Bilder....! Aber warum so nachdenklich?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Hallo Marcus!  

Danke dir!

Das wirkt nur so. War etwas müde... 



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> 184km von mir zu Hause bis nach Königstein im Taunus.
> Weiß ja nicht wo du Residierst.
> 
> VG
> Namensvetter



Gemeinde Schmitten, 10km von Kö-Stein...  Fährt man _ratzfatz_..



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> ich musste leider bei dem genialen Wetter beide Tage arbeiten. Glücklicherweise ist dann bei so gutem Wetter ordentlich was los und es kommt keine Langeweile auf.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens, grüß dich!

Bekommst gleich eine PN!!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus!
> 
> Danke dir!
> 
> ...



Die schaue ich mir morgen an, bin jetzt raus. muss dringend eine Runde pennen!


----------



## cpprelude (25. März 2012)

Nabend Marco, bist ja auch mal wieder hier.  Und nette Bilder hast du gemacht, das Wetter sieht ja echt toll aus bei dir war hier aber auch so.
Und ich habe jezt das mit der Kurbel mitgelieferte neue GXP Lager eingebaut und die Kurbel hat jezt kein Spiel mehr dann noch gleich mein Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel ausprobiert, Ist top das Ding.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

Hi Cihan,

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa du !? 

Vielen Dank. 

Du erinnerst mich an mein GXP-Lager ; wollte noch die Hülse montieren....  Mist!! Dann morgen..

Was macht das Drössi?


----------



## cpprelude (25. März 2012)

Hab's heute mal ausgefürt, aber nur Probefahrt. Muß noch die Schaltung einstellen und die Bremsleitungen kürzen. Geht echt gut nach vorne. Ist die Front an deinem BeOne auch so tief?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hab's heute mal ausgefürt, aber nur Probefahrt. Muß noch die Schaltung einstellen und die Bremsleitungen kürzen. Geht echt gut nach vorne. Ist die Front an deinem BeOne auch so tief?



Ja, das ganze Rad (Tretlagerbereich,...) ist ziemlich geduckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (25. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, das ganze Rad (Tretlagerbereich,...) ist ziemlich geduckt...


 
Ich fragte weil du ja auch eine Starrgabel dran hast. Du hast so wie es aussieht ja keinen Spacer unter'm Vorbau, ich habe zwei 10mm Spacer und ein 6° negativ verbauten Vorbau. Fährt sich aber wie gesagt gut so wenn ich die beiden Spacer weg lasse, wird's glaube ich zu heftig. Ich glaube mit der 29er Gabel hätte ich die weglassen können denke ich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

Ne, das ist schon ok so! -* Keine* 29er-Gabel einbauen!!
Das Rad ist *so* schneller und wendiger.  Stichwort _Nachlauf/Lenkwinkel_.

Klar, im DH-Bereich liegt der Lenkwinkel flacher, aber du willst ja nicht in den Bikepark mit der Starrgabel..  Oder!?

Ich habe einen 5mm Spacer verbaut.


----------



## reddevil72 (25. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Nette Bilder!
Mal ne Frage am Rande. Ich habe noch einen runtergerittenen Selle SLR. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Abziehen der Polsterung, ist ziemlich mühsam verklebt...
Ist der Sattel ohne Polsterung fahrbar?
Happy Trails.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

Ne, leider nicht.
Aber das dürfte nicht sooo schwer sein...

Sollte dir der Sattel dann zu hart sein, kannst du in die Mitte ein Loch bohren, womit du die Decke instabiler/weicher machst.  -> Komfort-Tuning!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2012)

Ich bin raus - falle gleich um!   Gute Nacht!


----------



## reddevil72 (25. März 2012)

Ist ganz schön hartnäckig geklebt. Aber geht schon.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2012)

Bilder bitte! 


Auch von mir gute Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2012)

Moin moin!

EDIT: Keiner da? Dann muss ich wohl alleine die Stellung halten. 

Nach langem rumgedüdel funktioniert die Telefonanlage + Internet wieder einwandfrei. Leider hab ich heute auch noch Trainingspause und mache dann mal den Rahmen fertig.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

Moin,

Feierabend - nur leider nicht aufs Bike wegen Zeitausgleich mit meiner Frau wegen arbeiten am Wochenende. Und das bei dem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (26. März 2012)

Tach

Erst mal laufen gehen, heute leider nicht biken...

Bis gleich


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2012)

Moin Philipp/InoX

Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag....! Hab einen schönen Tag, dein Geschenk hast Du ja schon auf der Wade

VG Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Philipp/InoX
> 
> Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag....!


Auch von mir!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2012)

Oh.. dann mal alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## Dreamkatcher (26. März 2012)

Wenn da so ist Alles Gute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2012)

Philipp, HAPPY BIRTHDAY auch von mir.....


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2012)

Ich hab grade ne kleine Umabuaktion hinter mir! Endlich mal den Krempel aus der letzten Bestellung ausgepackt und losgelegt. 

- XKings runter und kleine Schnitte geflickt
- Actionssports Felgenband (19g pro LR) gegen Yellow Tape (5g pro LR) getauscht
- neue Latexschläuche reingezogen + extra viel Talkum
- "alte" Latexschläuche in den 2. LRS + Talkum

Die 28g Ersparnis haben das Leichtbauerherz natürlich höher schlagen lassen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2012)

Jens, habe an dich gedacht. Alles erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. März 2012)

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !

Lass uns was von dem Kuchen übrig.

VG 
Marco


----------



## unocz (26. März 2012)

auch von  mir allet jute. lass es krachen !!!!!!

gruss
mathias


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2012)

Habe gerade von meiner Schwester den Link für den neuen Werbe-Teaser bekommen..

Falls Interesse -> Siehe Link in meiner Signatur. Schwesterlein ist auch zu sehen.. 

Freue mich auf das Event!

_Soll jetzt aber keine Schleichwerbung sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## InoX (26. März 2012)

Danke Jungs, euch entgeht aber auch nichts. selbst wenn man mal nicht im Forum ist und die Aktivität zurückfährt. Die ständige Anwesenheit bei euch weckt immer Bedürfnisse etwas fürs Rad zu kaufen. Hier gibts einfach die besten Ideen. Von Verrückten für einen Verrückten. 

Auf ein weiteres Jahr in trauter Runde.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe gerade von meiner Schwester den Link für den neuen Werbe-Teaser bekommen..
> 
> Falls Interesse -> Siehe Link in meiner Signatur. Schwesterlein ist auch zu sehen..
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

Ist dein Schwesterchen bei 1:03 zu sehen..... Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen

Wo ist Kronberg?

Gruß aus Nürnberg

Marcus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Ist dein Schwesterchen bei 1:03 zu sehen..... Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> ...




ICH WUSSTE ES............  

Nein, falsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2012)

Kronberg ist von Wehrheim aus 20min mit dem Auto, Marcus.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kronberg ist von Wehrheim aus 20min mit dem Auto, Marcus.



Und wo ist eigentlich dieses Wehrheim? Der DHL Onlineportoausdruck kannte die Adresse Wehrheim nicht (im Gegensatz zu dem von Hermes im übrigen).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wo ist eigentlich dieses Wehrheim? Der DHL Onlineportoausdruck kannte die Adresse Wehrheim nicht (im Gegensatz zu dem von Hermes im übrigen).



Ich will gerade ins Bett und du pushst mir den Puls wieder hoch!! *Schock* 

Wird doch wohl ankommen!? 


GN8


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich will gerade ins Bett und du pushst mir den Puls wieder hoch!! *Schock*
> 
> Wird doch wohl ankommen!?
> 
> ...



Du hast doch das letzte mal wie ein Rohrspatz auf Hermes geschimpft und Dir DHL gewünscht!


----------



## InoX (26. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast doch das letzte mal wie ein Rohrspatz auf Hermes geschimpft und Dir DHL gewünscht!


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

trotz meines die letzten Tage doch eher schlechten Lebenswandels gab es heute eine positive Überraschung auf der Waage. Yeah, wieder 600 Gramm zur Vorwoche weg und das 29er kratzt schon mit den Hufen. 

Bei derzeitigen 100,6 könnte mit etwas Glück und viel Konsequenz kommende Woche der Premierenritt erfolgen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hier das Resultat des SLR-Strippings, Gewicht von knapp 180g auf 115g.
Fahrbericht folgt.


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hier das Resultat des SLR-Strippings, Gewicht von knapp 180g auf 115g.
> Fahrbericht folgt.



Da fahr ich lieber den Speedneedle, da weiß ich was ich hab.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2012)

Dann auf jedenfall berichten! Am Resterad hab ich auch einen abgerockten SLR - vielleicht zieh ich den auch irgendwann ab.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2012)

Hab heute mal mein neues Spielzeug getestet - Batteriegriff mit IR-Fernbedienung.
Um die anderen Bilder zu bearbeiten hab ich aber jetzt keine Zeit 
Wie steil es eigentlich ist, seit man aber kaum oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2012)

Sieht nicht wirklich steil aus.


----------



## daniel77 (27. März 2012)

Gibt dann ein böses Erwachen wenn man von Hügeln auf Berge umsteigt (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. März 2012)

.....ich zähl schon die Tage. In einer Woche wird dann hoffentlich der langersehnte LRS bestellt. Dann muss ich auch nichtmehr versuchen mit Do It Yourself Baumarkt-Methoden mein Rad unter 10kg zu bekommen.

VG


----------



## daniel77 (27. März 2012)

Was gibt's für einen? Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken meinem Flash einen Tune/ZTR Podium MMX zu gönnen....


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2012)

bin auf einem lehrgang...sorry wenn den geburi vergessen habe oder keine wünsche von mir rüberkamen.

Nachträglich noch alles gute zum geburtstag.

Habe wenig zeit diese woche.

Greets an alle...der onkel


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin auf einem lehrgang...sorry wenn den geburi vergessen habe oder keine wünsche von mir rüberkamen.
> 
> Nachträglich noch alles gute zum geburtstag.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> .....ich zähl schon die Tage. In einer Woche wird dann hoffentlich der langersehnte LRS bestellt. Dann muss ich auch nichtmehr versuchen mit Do It Yourself Baumarkt-Methoden mein Rad unter 10kg zu bekommen.
> 
> VG



Bohrst Du Deinen Rahmen oder die Felgen auf oder was meinst Du damit?


----------



## cpprelude (27. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, euch entgeht aber auch nichts. selbst wenn man mal nicht im Forum ist und die Aktivität zurückfährt. Die ständige Anwesenheit bei euch weckt immer Bedürfnisse etwas fürs Rad zu kaufen. Hier gibts einfach die besten Ideen. Von Verrückten für einen Verrückten.
> 
> Auf ein weiteres Jahr in trauter Runde.


Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. März 2012)

Und wieder keiner da zum Quatschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2012)

Moin,

Deine Arbeitszeiten sind dafuer auch nicht zuträglich.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (28. März 2012)

Wird ein ganz stinknormaler einfacher FunWorks LRS mit Univers Felgen. Für alle anderen Spielereien sprich nen LRS mit Tune oder Hügi Naben fehlt einfach das Geld. 

Und mit Baumarktmethoden meine ich natürlcih nicht das Aufbohren des Rahmens. Hiermit verbinde ich immer das Tunen mit wenig oder garkeinem Geldaufwand, sprich Isolierband anstatt Felgenband, Gabelschaft kürzen, Leitungen kürzen, sämtliche Halter und Aufkleber entfernen.........

VG
Marco

ach ja : MOIN !!!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sieht nicht wirklich steil aus.



So ein Mist aber auch 

Ist eigentlich so kurz vor "Ich muss den Arsch weit hinter den Sattel packen"


----------



## unocz (28. März 2012)

so ich hab mir jetzt dann doch nen flatbar fürs razor bestellt 
                                                             Easton                                                             EC70 XC Flat 685mm


----------



## cpprelude (28. März 2012)

Nabend Leutz. 



unocz schrieb:


> so ich hab mir jetzt dann doch nen flatbar fürs razor bestellt
> Easton EC70 XC Flat 685mm


 
gxxl das kann nur gut werden, gute Entscheidung,  die Karre wird.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2012)

Allein optisch schon mal +10!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (28. März 2012)

Bin auch schon auf das Rad gespannt.

Ich hab noch ne  Frage an die Profis. Hab bei ebay eine Alte SID in der Beobachtungsliste (Bj um die 2001-2003) hab aber schon oft gehört dass die nix sind und sehr sehr anfällig sind. 
Ausserdem ist noch das Problem dass sie nur 80mm FW hat und die Reba die ich jetzt hab 100mm.

Dann hab ich noch ne Formula k18 bzw. k24 im Auge. Kumpel meint dass die schon sehr alt ist und nicht so der Bringer. Brauche dringend Erstaz für meine XT.

VG
Marco


----------



## Dreamkatcher (28. März 2012)

Nabend heute erst mal einen tollen T5 Geocach ausgelegt


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. März 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hier das Resultat des SLR-Strippings, Gewicht von knapp 180g auf 115g.
> Fahrbericht folgt.


Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2012)

@ marco

habe hier noch eine alte k18 liegen.
sieht schon etwas vermakelt aus, aber funktionieren tut sie noch.
bei interesse pn.


----------



## daniel77 (28. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Bin auch schon auf das Rad gespannt.
> 
> Ich hab noch ne  Frage an die Profis. Hab bei ebay eine Alte SID in der Beobachtungsliste (Bj um die 2001-2003) hab aber schon oft gehört dass die nix sind und sehr sehr anfällig sind.
> Ausserdem ist noch das Problem dass sie nur 80mm FW hat und die Reba die ich jetzt hab 100mm.
> ...



Alte SID nur bei sub 65kg und mit Scheibe wird's noch weicher. Bin Saison 06-08 mit alter SID und XTR Scheibe gefahren, war ne echte Offenbarung in Sachen Steifigkeit als ich meine Fox Ende 08 bekommen hab.


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Alte SID nur bei sub 65kg und mit Scheibe wird's noch weicher. Bin Saison 06-08 mit alter SID und XTR Scheibe gefahren, war ne echte Offenbarung in Sachen Steifigkeit als ich meine Fox Ende 08 bekommen hab.



So ist es, die sind erst ab dem Modelljahr 2010 deutlich steifer geworden.


----------



## daniel77 (28. März 2012)

Außerdem Finger weg (wenns doch eine alte SID sein soll) wenn's noch ein Modell mit Pure Delite Damping (oder so) ist. Muss ständig entlüftet werden damit der Lock-out funzt. Ab 05 gabs die Dinger mit Motion Control.


----------



## reddevil72 (28. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!



Abend zusammen. Danke für die Blumen. Zurück von einer 3h-Tour mit dem Sattel, problemlos. Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit Carbonsätteln, aber wenn ich Preis-Gewicht-Leistung mit Tune, etc vergleiche ist das durchaus eine Option. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2012)

Gute N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2012)

Mal kurz nach dem Rechten sehen....   

*"NABEND DIE HERREN"
*




@Jens der Erste 

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass ich DHL + Hermes hasse!?  Noch nix da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal kurz nach dem Rechten sehen....
> 
> *"NABEND DIE HERREN"
> *
> ...



Hätte ich man doch per Hermes verschickt...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2012)

hei jungs, bald ist die weiterbildung zu ende diese woche.
Dann noch ne woche arbeiten und ab gehts ins vinschgau für 4 tage trainningslager zu matze.

Cihan hat sich jetzt mal für den juli angemeldet. Wer noch lust und laune hat für das wochenende kanns mir jatzt noch mitteilen.

@daniel77

du kommst ja sicher am samstag auch vorbei oder???


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Gar nichts mehr los hier?


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gar nichts mehr los hier?



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!

Ich persönlich war die letzten Tage immer viel und vor allen Dingen früh am arbeiten um dann später noch zum Biken zu kommen.

Daher wenig Zeit sich hier fortzubewegen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. März 2012)

das geile wetter ist sicherlich schuld warum hier so wenig los ist. Und das ist auch gut so.

Hab mir gestern bei ebay eine Monstermäßige Präzissions Hängewaage Made in Hutzlibutzli für 5,39 Sofortkauf zugelegt. mal schauen was da abgeht wenn die Kommt. 

Und wehe mein Rad ist dann noch über 10kg schwer

VG
Marco


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> das geile wetter ist sicherlich schuld warum hier so wenig los ist. Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Hab mir gestern bei ebay eine Monstermäßige Präzissions Hängewaage Made in Hutzlibutzli für 5,39 Sofortkauf zugelegt. mal schauen was da abgeht wenn die Kommt.
> 
> ...



Dann ist sicherlich die Waage kaputt  

Ja die letzten Tage wars auch zu schön um drinnen zu hocken. Heute ists aber nicht so pralle gewesen


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Na vielleicht geht die Waage ja nur bis 10 kg

Abend erstmal


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab heute mal mein neues Spielzeug getestet - Batteriegriff mit IR-Fernbedienung.
> Um die anderen Bilder zu bearbeiten hab ich aber jetzt keine Zeit
> Wie steil es eigentlich ist, seit man aber kaum oder?



Wie macht sich eigentlich die Gabel? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner klassischen und sehr stabilen für mein Tomac. Die Surlys und die Salsa gefallen mir ganz gut und kosten auch nicht die Welt. Was wiegt denn deine Salsa? Ist doch eine oder?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (29. März 2012)

Ich glaube die waage geht von 20g bis 20kg. Irgendsowas. Hatte schonmal die gleiche aber da sind die Batterien anstatt einfach leer zu gehen, ausgelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Der Rahmen ist ein alter Bulls und hatte vorher 80mm FW. Die Gabel ist wie du richtig erkannt hast ein Salsa CroMoTo. Fährt sich mit ganz kurzem Schaft + 120er Vorbau immernoch sehr zackig. Die Gabel ist allerdings "recht weich". Wiegen tut das gute Stück 980g so wie auf dem Bild.

Ich habe gestern auch mal ein 28er Laufrad mit dicken Reifen reingesteckt - passt ohne Probleme. Könnte eine 29er Geo allerdings versauen. Ich versuchs mit der Gabel vielleicht aber trotzdem.


Das Werk ist übrigens vollbracht: 










210g Lack habe ich runtergeschliffen. Da ginge auch noch was, ich möchte aber sanfte Übergange haben, da Steuerrohr + Tretlager schwarz werden


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Sowas ist Mist. Ich hab eine Kofferwaage von Aldi. Da kann man das Rad gut einhängen und die zeigt in 10g Schritten an. Das display ist beleuchtet und das Gewicht nach nem piep angezeigt. Das ganze für 7 Euro oder so.


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Wer ist denn zur Zeit König in Hutzlibutzli?


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht top aus. 210 g für lau ist super. Hätte ich auch gern. Wenn Mein Tomac weiter so altert kann ich den nächsten Winter auch neu lackieren lassen oder halt auch in Alu Roh. Das gefällt mir sehr gut.

Die Gabel ist weich? Wie merkst du das? Schleifen die Scheiben? Etwas Dämpfung wünscht man sich bei Stahl ja.


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer ist denn zur Zeit König in Hutzlibutzli?



Bestimmt so ein Typ:


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht top aus. 210 g für lau ist super. Hätte ich auch gern. Wenn Mein Tomac weiter so altert kann ich den nächsten Winter auch neu lackieren lassen oder halt auch in Alu Roh. Das gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Die Gabel ist weich? Wie merkst du das? Schleifen die Scheiben? Etwas Dämpfung wünscht man sich bei Stahl ja.




Naja für lau   Es kommt ja gleich wieder etwas Lack drauf, ich werde allerdings etwas sparsamer sein als der Lackierer von Constantin. Im Notfall mache ich es eben neu. So in natura sieht es nach 800er Schleifpapier richtig geil aus.

Heute Mittag habe ich auch mal Seidenmatt getestet. Das kann man nur machen wenn man den Rahmen total in den Hintergrund rücken möchte.


Wie du sicherlich weist bin ich einer von der leichten Sorte und kann die Gabel trotzdem nur mit angeknalltem Shimano-Stahlspanner fahren. Sonst verdreht sich die Nabe beim Bremsen. Klingeln der Scheibe habe ich trotz Ashima 83g aber nicht. Außerdem sieht man schon, dass sie sich beim Bremsen etwas verwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Das klingt ja nicht toll mit der Gabel. Da ich auch nur 70 kg wiege will ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen müssen. Dann vielleicht doch die Surly 1x1. Will auch gerne bei meinen Titanspannern bleiben.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Titanspanner kann man eigentlich knicken. Zumindest die 25g Dinger. Bis 80KG kann man die Gabel wohl fahren. Die Salsa die ich hab, hatte auch mal Cantisockel wurden aber entfernt. Wenn die nÃ¤mlich mit V-Brake gefahren wird, gibts auch keine Steifigkeitsprobleme.

Achja ich habe die Gabel seinerzeit fÃ¼r 30â¬ inkl. Versand hier im Forum erworben


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Hm... mein vorderer Spanner wiegt 21g... vielleicht sollte ich die dann ans Rennrad verbannen und mir die Hopes holen...
habe auch schon hier geguckt aber keine gefunden.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

War eigentlich auch ein Zufall. Wollt ausprobieren wie sich ne Starrgabel so fährt und der Rahmen stand ungenutzt in der Ecke.


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Moin,

bei mir gibt es auch mal wieder was neues. Ich habe mir ja als neues Allmountain dieses Bike zugelegt:



Das gute alte Stück sollte dann ja als Ersatzrad bei etwaigen Werkstattaufenthalten oder als Rad für extrem schlechtes Wetter herhalten:



Habe aber jetzt wo das AM-3 wegen der defekten Bremse in der Werkstatt festgestellt das ich als Ersatz lieber die gleiche Geometrie haben möchte und somit das alte doch in Rente geschickt wegen dem hier:









Ich habe zur Serie noch die MT2, die Kind Shock und das XT-Schaltwerk ersetzt.

Hat dann diese Woche bereits zwei Einsätze und schon 1000Hm gesehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Junge, Junge du hast auch immer schicke Räder


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Junge, Junge du hast auch immer schicke Räder



Ich hab da halt ein wenig Spaß dran. Kennst Du dieses schon? Letztens beim Frühsport:









Allerdings fehlt mir hier auch noch der Speedneedle.


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Nicht schlecht lediglich das Rot der Bremse fÃ¤llt wie immer negativ auf. krieg ich die Kurbel vom "alten"?

Im Bikemarkt ist zur Zeit eine Surly drin aber 60 â¬ plus Versand ist zu viel fÃ¼r ne gebrauchte.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Das sieht mir sehr flott aus. Könnte was für mich sein, auch wenn ich nicht mehr so der Fullyfahrer bin


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht lediglich das Rot der Bremse fällt wie immer negativ auf. krieg ich die Kurbel vom "alten"?
> 
> Im Bikemarkt ist zur Zeit eine Surly drin aber 60  plus Versand ist zu viel für ne gebrauchte.



Alternativ hätte ich die Bremse mit blauen anstelle der roten Akzente bekommen können. Das hätte gar nicht gepasst.

Das mit der Kurbel überlege ich mir noch. Habe einen Kaufinteressenten für das komplette Bike. Ansonsten geht es wirklich in Einzelteilen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das sieht mir sehr flott aus. Könnte was für mich sein, auch wenn ich nicht mehr so der Fullyfahrer bin



Wenn Du das SL-9 meinst uneingeschränkt ja, die AM haben ja schließlich 150mm Federweg.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

An dem ist nichts interessantes für mich dran  (jenes das verkauft werden soll)

Ich hätte aber gern dein 29er


----------



## Dreamkatcher (29. März 2012)

Nabend in die Runde!

Gerade 101,6km abgestrampelt, bei dem Wind war das echt eine Tortour, aber das Training zahlt sich aus, die Muskeln sind noch schön locker...


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber gern dein 29er



Den Gedanken kannst Du Knicken, lochen und abheften. Auch wenn ich es aus bekannten Gründen bis auf eine ganz kurze Probefahrt auf Asphalt noch nicht eingesetzt habe.


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Nabend in die Runde!
> 
> Gerade 101,6km abgestrampelt, bei dem Wind war das echt eine Tortour, aber das Training zahlt sich aus, die Muskeln sind noch schön locker...



Diese Strecke würde ich derzeit Offroad noch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (29. März 2012)

Naja ich muss Fit sein für den Alpencross 

Ausserdem will ich immer schneller sein, als meine Kumpels.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Naja ich muss Fit sein für den Alpencross
> 
> Ausserdem will ich immer schneller sein, als meine Kumpels.



Den letzten Gedanken habe ich abgeschrieben


----------



## Dreamkatcher (29. März 2012)

Wieso denn? Bis jetzt hab ich immer eine Distanz gefunden in der ich das schaffe. Der eine kann nicht Abfahren, der andere hat keine Ausdauer etc.
Da findest du schon was.


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Verkauf das Bike mal ruhig komplett. Ich hab ja eigentlich kein Geld fürs Mtb. RR braucht ja noch ein Hinterrad und die Stis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (29. März 2012)

Bin dann mal Weg, weil müde bin ich ziemlich stark...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Bis jetzt hab ich immer eine Distanz gefunden in der ich das schaffe. Der eine kann nicht Abfahren, der andere hat keine Ausdauer etc.
> Da findest du schon was.




Gegen manche vielleicht, aber einige aus dem Verein sind schon sooo lange dabei, das ist unmöglich. Einer hat ja nicht umsonst schon Bundesligapunkte geholt 

Die ziehen mich ja mit Starrgabel ab wenn ich mit Federgabl unterwegs bin - Bergab wohlgemerkt!
Und Bergauf dann mit Wheelie an dir vorbei


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Bin dann mal Weg, weil müde bin ich ziemlich stark...



Stell Dich nicht so an...


----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor



Das mit dem Anstellen?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Ausfallenden abgeklebt und lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Das mit dem bergauf überholt werden... ich bin heute zu lahm zum Antworten ich geh mal besser ins Bett. 

Gute N8


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Dann mal gute Nacht 

Steuerrohr und Tretlager sind auch feddisch. Gleich mal die Abgeklebten Sachen entfernen und dann in 1,5h Klarlack drüber...


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Ich bin dann auch weg, Gute N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2012)

Na toll jetzt bin ich hier alleine


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2012)

Sag mal, Philipp, was willst du denn mit 'ner Starrgabel im Tomac? Wenn Starrgabel, dann Pace/DT Swiss oder 'ne starre Fatty in 1 1/8".

Morgen werde ich mich je nach Befinden endlich mal wieder auf's Rad setzen. Obwohl es ordentlich windig werden soll.


----------



## reddevil72 (30. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gegen manche vielleicht, aber einige aus dem Verein sind schon sooo lange dabei, das ist unmöglich. Einer hat ja nicht umsonst schon Bundesligapunkte geholt
> 
> Die ziehen mich ja mit Starrgabel ab wenn ich mit Federgabl unterwegs bin - Bergab wohlgemerkt!
> Und Bergauf dann mit Wheelie an dir vorbei



Kenne ich... Ist aber trotzdem nett. Ausserdem wächst man ja bekanntlich mit seinen Aufgaben.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Klarlack ist drauf! Wenns so bleibt


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klarlack ist drauf! Wenns so bleibt



Moin Jungs,

auch coole Arbeit. Freue mich auf weitere Bilder. 

Meine Arbeitswoche ist um und ich habe WOCHENENDE  Jetzt wird erst einmal schön gefrühstückt und dann geht es auf´s Bike.

Wünsche einen schönen Freitag

Gruß Marcus


----------



## InoX (30. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sag mal, Philipp, was willst du denn mit 'ner Starrgabel im Tomac? Wenn Starrgabel, dann Pace/DT Swiss oder 'ne starre Fatty in 1 1/8".
> 
> Morgen werde ich mich je nach Befinden endlich mal wieder auf's Rad setzen. Obwohl es ordentlich windig werden soll.




Meine Gabel überzeugt mich zur Zeit überhaupt nicht, kein Plan woran es liegt. Ich vermute dass die mal zum Service müsste. Außerdem finde ich das direkte Gefühl bei einer Starrgabel gut.

Über Pace und Dtswiss hatten wir ja schonmal geredet. Sieht bestimmt am besten aus aber ich vertrau dem Carbonzeug nicht so recht. und könnte es dann trotz Starrgabel nicht krachen lassen, weil ich immer Hemmung hätte.

Der Preis spielt auch eine Rolle


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Guten Morgen und schönen Freitag!

Das mit dem Klarlack ist so geblieben und hier sind die ersten Bilder. Obwohl der Lack noch nicht an allen Stellen ganz trocken zu sein scheint. 

Was das Leichtbauerherz erfreut: trotz ausgestopftem Tretlager steht die Waage bei ~1141g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (30. März 2012)

Wow, das UD sieht sehr schön aus.
Finde gut dass er nicht so stark glänzt, da kommt das Carbon sehr schön zur Geltung oder wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so?
Was ist das für Lack?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

GlÃ¤nzt fÃ¼r meine Begriffe schon recht stark, lÃ¤sst sich drinnen aber schlecht einfangen. Denke aber, dass es nicht so extrem ist wie bei Constantin.

Lack ist 13â¬ Zeugs ausm Baumarkt. Ich weiÃ nicht sehr professionell, aber zumindest beim abgeschliffenen Carbonsattel den ich Ã¼berlackiert habe hÃ¤lt es sein gut 500km


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

Sehr cool, ich hätte einen matten Klarlack favorisiert...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Habe ich auch probeweise draufgesprüht. Fand ich am Sattel auch sehr geil - an den großen UD-Flächen siehts mMn aber gar nicht aus. Habe die Stelle am UR dann wieder abgeschliffen.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

OK, bekommen die matten Rahmen (z.B. dieser http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9350918&postcount=5834) keinen Klarlack mehr drauf?


----------



## InoX (30. März 2012)

Bei dem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass Lack drauf ist. Habe neulich solch einen Rahmen live gesehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Denke ich auch - dann aber Profizeugs


----------



## InoX (30. März 2012)

man wills hoffen insgesamt sah mir der Rahmen aber sehr kratz anfällig aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Habe jetzt noch mal ohne das Papier im Tretlager gewogen. 1135g - also nur 6g Lack habe ich rauf gemacht. Sicherlich nicht allzu haltbar, aber ich weiß ja jetzt wies geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (30. März 2012)

Moin!

@Crimson:

Sieht das nur so aus oder hast Du den Bereich Steuerrohr, Tretlager und Ausfallenden vorher geschwärzt?
Kommt der obere Teil des Sattelrohrs auch noch dran?
Würde find ich besser passen...
Im Graffity Zubehör kann man "Skinny Caps" besorgen mit denen lässt sich ein ziemlich weiches "Fading" zwischen den 3K und den UD Flächen herstellen.
Sieht aber auch so geil aus!!

Gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

Ich finde die Optik von dem Rahmen sehr legger und falls mein Rotwild mal eine neue Farbe braucht, dient dieser als Vorlage...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2012)

sieht sehrschön aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Danke 

Ich wollte den Sitzbereich so lassen, ich muss das schwarz ja immer etwas auslaufen lassen. Hätte dann vielleicht zu viel vom UD "verschluckt". Das 3K schimmert aber an fast allen Bereichen noch etwas durch, passt mMn so ganz gut.


----------



## hefra (30. März 2012)

Wow, was muss ich hier entdecken! Das hat mit dem Rahmen den du von mir übernommen hast ja nicht mehr viel zu tun 

Willst du keine Decals drauf haben? Ich hätte da eine Quelle...


----------



## InoX (30. März 2012)

wenn dann aber nur einen ganz dezenten Schriftzug und den auch nur in weiß. eigentlich würde ich den Rahmen aber so lassen. Das sieht schon verdammt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Wow, was muss ich hier entdecken! Das hat mit dem Rahmen den du von mir übernommen hast ja nicht mehr viel zu tun
> 
> Willst du keine Decals drauf haben? Ich hätte da eine Quelle...



So ein Mist, ich wollte dir den heute Mittag erst zeigen 


Konnte auch endlich die Kurbel montieren, viel Fett war nötig und Kraft! Jetzt ist sie endlich spielfrei.


----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine Gabel überzeugt mich zur Zeit überhaupt nicht, kein Plan woran es liegt. Ich vermute dass die mal zum Service müsste. Außerdem finde ich das direkte Gefühl bei einer Starrgabel gut.
> 
> Über Pace und Dtswiss hatten wir ja schonmal geredet. Sieht bestimmt am besten aus aber ich vertrau dem Carbonzeug nicht so recht. und könnte es dann trotz Starrgabel nicht krachen lassen, weil ich immer Hemmung hätte.
> 
> Der Preis spielt auch eine Rolle




Brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen, bin jahrelang meine Pace RC 31 im Rennen und Training gefahren, die haelt einiges aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2012)

Sieht schon sehr geil aus!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2012)

Ist jetzt auch fertig zusammen gesteckt. Es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, außerdem wollte ich die Gabel noch warten.
Fürs Training heute muss der starre Bock noch mal herhalten. 


Fuuuu! Warum habe ich keine 28er Nuss oder Schlüssel? Oder warum verbaut Magura sowas? 
Ich hab hier nur 27 und 30.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> auch coole Arbeit. Freue mich auf weitere Bilder.
> 
> ...



Hättest Dich ja melden können, ich fahr jetzt gleich im Deister!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist jetzt auch fertig zusammen gesteckt. Es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, außerdem wollte ich die Gabel noch warten.
> Fürs Training heute muss der starre Bock noch mal herhalten.
> 
> 
> ...



Das haben die extra nur für Dich so gemacht!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hättest Dich ja melden können, ich fahr jetzt gleich im Deister!



Moin Jens,

der Deisten ist dann doch ein wenig zu weit für ein lockere "Kopfdurchlüftungsrunde".. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß!

Bei mir war der Postbote artig und hat seine Arbeit anständig gemacht, Drössiger Aufbau geht weiter!





Gruß Marcus


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2012)

Die Farbe kommt echt gut!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

Danke, wollte mal wieder ein wenig Farbe in mein Leben bringen...


----------



## unocz (30. März 2012)

Woooooooooooooooooochenende !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Woooooooooooooooooochenende !!!!!!!!!!!!



Prost


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> der Deisten ist dann doch ein wenig zu weit für ein lockere "Kopfdurchlüftungsrunde"..
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß!
> ...



Moin Marcus,

ich wäre dann ja in die HaBe's gefahren.

Ich war dann 2,5 Stunden im Deister unterwegs. 33 Kilometer mit 777 Höhenmetern habe ich dann hinter mich gebracht und das Bike sah anschließend so aus:







Dein Rahmen sieht sehr gut aus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (30. März 2012)

So ein Mist ! 
Jetzt hab ich heut, wie es denn so ist, ein 29er Probegefahren (und das alles nur weil die Bushaltestelle direkt gegenüber des radladens ist) und die Sch***e ist einfach, das es mir gefällt !!

Fährt sich echt gut sowas.
Und das dicke Ende kommt erst noch: der Händler kann es mir über Wochenende mal ausleihen für die trails hier in der Umgebung zu rocken.

So. Und jetzt ?


----------



## unocz (30. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> So ein Mist !
> Jetzt hab ich heut, wie es denn so ist, ein 29er Probegefahren (und das alles nur weil die Bushaltestelle direkt gegenüber des radladens ist) und die Sch***e ist einfach, das es mir gefällt !!
> 
> Fährt sich echt gut sowas.
> ...




hihihi


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> So ein Mist !
> Jetzt hab ich heut, wie es denn so ist, ein 29er Probegefahren (und das alles nur weil die Bushaltestelle direkt gegenüber des radladens ist) und die Sch***e ist einfach, das es mir gefällt !!
> 
> Fährt sich echt gut sowas.
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

Hat so ein 29" wirklich so ein Suchtpotenzial? Ich muss das auch mal testen

@Jens

Dein Bike sieht nach Spaß aus Ich bin nur eine kleine Runde durch den Volkspark und zur Elbe runter...

Das Drössiger wird bestimmt witzig, hat noch jemand eine 31,6 Alustütze ohne Versatz rumliegen? 

Gruß


----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2012)

Hab ne nagelneue Funworks 31.6/400 rumliegen, 40â¬ inkl Versand.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hat so ein 29" wirklich so ein Suchtpotenzial? Ich muss das auch mal testen
> 
> @Jens
> 
> ...



Das macht auch richtig Spaß! Habe Heute auch ein Video auf dem Ü30 beim Befahren der Chickenway gedreht. Leider ist die Linse etwas verschmutzt (Shietwetter halt) und die Kamera etwas zu tief positioniert.

Trotzdem lade ich es gerade nebenbei hier hoch.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab ne nagelneue Funworks 31.6/400 rumliegen, 40â¬ inkl Versand.



Die habe ich auch schon ins Auge genommen. WeiÃt Du zufÃ¤llig, ob ich die an einen Speedneedle montieren kann?

@Jens

hast Du mal einen Link zum Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Speedy


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch schon ins Auge genommen. Weißt Du zufällig, ob ich die an einen Speedneedle montieren kann?
> 
> @Jens
> 
> hast Du mal einen Link zum Video?



Das ist noch am Hochladen hier ins Forum!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Speedy



Ich mache mich mal schlau und komme dann auf dich zurück.


----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2012)

Ok, kein Problem


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ok, kein Problem



Danke


----------



## schnezler (31. März 2012)

Ich bin Speedneedle 1 Jahr an der Funworks gefahren, geht einwandfrei! Falls es auch eine gebrauchte Stütze sein kann ich hab auch noch eine Funworks Alloy in schwarz mit ca. 350mm rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

Moin...

gebraucht ist auch ok. Aber warum wollt ihr die alle wieder los werden oder fahrt sie nicht?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> gebraucht ist auch ok. Aber warum wollt ihr die alle wieder los werden oder fahrt sie nicht?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Los Jungs,

Holt mal Eure Werbeagentur raus!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Ach komm das ist doch klar! Haben nurnoch Luxussorgen, können sich nicht entscheiden zwischen ner Stütze von AX MCFK oder Schmolke. Da braucht man doch keine von Fun Works 

Moin erstmal


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2012)

kommt ne schicke tune auch in frage?


----------



## InoX (31. März 2012)

Ich fahre die zur Zeit auch. Wenn man von ner Thomson kommt sieht sie halt schrecklich verarbeitet aus aber den Job erfüllt sie gut. Wirkt teilweise wie nicht ganz fertig und billiger. Sie hat scharfe Kanten, etc. Bei dem Preis ist das aber fast egal

@ Jens: Ich hätte die erste Fahrt nicht so sauber überstanden. Man erkennt ja noch die Farbe am Unterroh


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> So ein Mist !
> Jetzt hab ich heut, wie es denn so ist, ein 29er Probegefahren (und das alles nur weil die Bushaltestelle direkt gegenüber des radladens ist) und die Sch***e ist einfach, das es mir gefällt !!
> 
> Fährt sich echt gut sowas.
> ...



KAUFEN!!!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

Ich wollte gerade meinen Frühjahrs-Fensterputz machen und was soll ich sagen......

es schneit in Hamburg!

Glück gehabt, Fensterputz mal wieder auf´s nächste WE verschoben

Ach ja, es ist 13:00... Zeit für ein Bier

Prost


----------



## schnezler (31. März 2012)

Die Funworks ist passt schon, mir ist die Sattelstütze auch ziemlich egal, aber ich letztens halt nen F99 gekauft und der Verkäufter (privat) hatte noch ne New Ultimate UD rumliegen, da konnte ich dann nicht nein sagen


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade meinen Frühjahrs-Fensterputz machen und was soll ich sagen......
> 
> es schneit in Hamburg!



Was soll ich sagen... Hier, noch weiter nördlich, kam auch sowas wie Schnee oder gaaanz langsamer Hagel runter.

So, mein neues Ziel ist es, Montag wieder auf's Rad zu steigen. Mal schauen, wie's dann mit der Kondition aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (31. März 2012)

blauer himmel und sonnenschein hier in der pfalz


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... Hier, noch weiter nördlich, kam auch sowas wie Schnee oder gaaanz langsamer Hagel runter.
> 
> So, mein neues Ziel ist es, Montag wieder auf's Rad zu steigen. Mal schauen, wie's dann mit der Kondition aussieht.


Bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2012)

In 3 Wochen bin ich inkl. Rad in Berlin und könnte Freitag und ggf. Sonntag 'ne Runde drehen... Also, Philipp... Constantin...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen bin ich inkl. Rad in Berlin und könnte Freitag und ggf. Sonntag 'ne Runde drehen... Also, Philipp... Constantin...


Sehr gut!

Schreib mich dann an


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich fahre die zur Zeit auch. Wenn man von ner Thomson kommt sieht sie halt schrecklich verarbeitet aus aber den Job erfüllt sie gut. Wirkt teilweise wie nicht ganz fertig und billiger. Sie hat scharfe Kanten, etc. Bei dem Preis ist das aber fast egal
> 
> @ Jens: Ich hätte die erste Fahrt nicht so sauber überstanden. Man erkennt ja noch die Farbe am Unterroh



So nass und schlammig war es dann auch wieder nicht.

Um das Auto von innen einzusauen hat es aber gereicht, gut das ich auf die Frage nach dem Innenraumboden mir den Gummiboden genau aus diesem Grund ausgesucht habe.

Mein Chef hat anstelle diesem einen hellen Teppich!


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade meinen Frühjahrs-Fensterputz machen und was soll ich sagen......
> 
> es schneit in Hamburg!
> 
> ...



Prost!

Und so kalt ist es hier glücklicherweise nicht, nur tierisch starker kalter Wind!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Prost!
> 
> Und so kalt ist es hier glücklicherweise nicht, nur tierisch starker kalter Wind!



Hier und auf dem Betzenberg scheint jetzt auch die Sonne

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier und auf dem Betzenberg scheint jetzt auch die Sonne
> 
> Prost und Ahoi



Momentan also Lust- anstelle des zuletzt häufigen Frustsaufens!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> momentan also lust- anstelle des zuletzt häufigen frustsaufens!:d


ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Sieht ja auch weiterhin gut aus!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Mein Hobel hatte heute seine Jungfernfahrt! Fährt sich noch etwas ungewohnt wieder mit Federgabel aber es wird. 
Ich wusste gar nicht wie schön leicht sich eine Kurbel drehen lässt. XX mit den GXP-Lagern ist kein Vergleich zur XT mit den einfachen HT2 Lagern.
Der Speedy sitzt sich echt prima, gefällt mr gut!

Und jetzt Bilder


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Goooil! 


Wobei die schöne Carbonstruktur auf den Bilder wieder nicht rüberkommt.


Muss ja jetzt richtig leicht sein, das Rad?

Unter 9kg, was?

Wo ich so die XX-Kurbel sehe... dich juckt's doch bestimmt schon, die auch zu entlacken, oder?


So hätte ich mir das für mein Bike auch gewünscht.


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2012)

Sehr, sehr, sehr schön geworden....

Da passen sogar die roten Farbtupfer ins Bike...!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Goooil!
> 
> 
> Wobei die schöne Carbonstruktur auf den Bilder wieder nicht rüberkommt.
> ...




Auf den Bildern sieht man die Carbonstruktur auch nicht wirklich. In  echt ist es aber etwas besser, da kann ich die Augen kaum vom Oberrohr  nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im unteren Bild sieht man es auch noch ganz gut.

Die Kurbel bleibt erstmal so, sie fügt sich nämlich mMn gut ins Gesamtbild ein.

Gewicht liegt laut Teileliste bei 8,35Kg sollte also real bei ~8,4Kg sein.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Hast Du gut hinbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du gut hinbekommen!




Schankedöhn 

Ich hoffe ja, dass das Rad von Constantin auch noch wird. Würde ich gerne mal bestaunen.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schankedöhn
> 
> Ich hoffe ja, dass das Rad von Constantin auch noch wird. Würde ich gerne mal bestaunen.



Der ist ja in dieser Hinsicht wegen seiner Sattelrohrproblematik ein wenig frustriert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

8,4kg... woah!


Ich werde wohl bei ca. 10kg landen...

Dafür der LRS mit 1,4kg


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 8,4kg... woah!
> 
> 
> Ich werde wohl bei ca. 10kg landen...
> ...



Wiegt meiner auch - sollte eigentlich bei 1,35 liegen aber ist schon ohne Felgenband bei 1,4Kg.
Das Rad geht auch vorwärts ohne Ende, trotz Federgabel 

Kannst du die eingeklebte Hülse nicht irgendwie rausreißen und eine beiseitig geschlitzte reinmachen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wiegt meiner auch - sollte eigentlich bei 1,35 liegen aber ist schon ohne Felgenband bei 1,4Kg.
> Das Rad geht auch vorwärts ohne Ende, trotz Federgabel
> 
> Kannst du die eingeklebte Hülse nicht irgendwie rausreißen und eine beiseitig geschlitzte reinmachen?


Meiner wiegt inkl. Felgenband soviel oder wenig.
Mehr ist bei meinem Gewicht nicht drin.

TROTZ Federgabel???

Rausreißen?
Du bist ja komisch.
Die ist nicht mit Sekundenkleber festgeklebt.
Uhu endfest 300.
Das Zeug ist der Hammer schlechthin.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Felgenband macht nicht so viel. YellowTape ist 5g pro LR.
Den letzten Wechsel von Starrgabel auf Federgabel hatte ich schlimmer in Erinnerung. Hab sie jetzt aber auch härter abgestimmt und nimmt sich zur Salsa nur ~ 350g.


Okay Endfest 300 ist natürlich ne Ansage! Ob beidseitig schlitzen was bringt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Felgenband macht nicht so viel. YellowTape ist 5g pro LR.
> Den letzten Wechsel von Starrgabel auf Federgabel hatte ich schlimmer in Erinnerung. Hab sie jetzt aber auch härter abgestimmt und nimmt sich zur Salsa nur ~ 350g.
> 
> 
> Okay Endfest 300 ist natürlich ne Ansage! Ob beidseitig schlitzen was bringt?


Hinten muss bei mir noch YT drauf.

*Hat einer der Berliner noch 'nen Rest?*

Ich weis es auch nicht... aber kann nicht schaden, das auszuprobieren.


----------



## Anto (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt laut Teileliste bei 8,35Kg sollte also real bei ~8,4Kg sein.



Hast du die selbst nachgewogen? 
Bin bei meinem Aufbau gemäß Hersteller-/ Internetangaben bei 8,4 kg gelandet. Nachdem ich jedes Teil auf die Waage gelegt hatte waren es über reale 300g *mehr!* Und da sind Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze noch nicht einbezogen (nachgeprüft).


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Hast du die selbst nachgewogen?
> Bin bei meinem Aufbau gemäß Hersteller-/ Internetangaben bei 8,4 kg gelandet. Nachdem ich jedes Teil auf die Waage gelegt hatte waren es über reale 300g *mehr!* Und da sind Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze noch nicht einbezogen (nachgeprüft).


Hast du vielleicht bissl Yellowtape über?


----------



## Anto (31. März 2012)

Nee. Hab schweres Schwalbe Felgenband verbaut (35g/ Paar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Nee. Hab schweres Schwalbe Felgenband verbaut (35g/ Paar)


Ah, ok.

Kein Problem... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Anto schrieb:


> Hast du die selbst nachgewogen?
> Bin bei meinem Aufbau gemäß Hersteller-/ Internetangaben bei 8,4 kg gelandet. Nachdem ich jedes Teil auf die Waage gelegt hatte waren es über reale 300g *mehr!* Und da sind Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze noch nicht einbezogen (nachgeprüft).



Klar alles einzeln auf der Waage gehabt und vieles kann man auch auf meinem Profil der Gewichtsdatenbank nachsehen 
Auf die Hersteller kann man sich ja seltenst verlassen was Gewichtsangaben betrifft


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (31. März 2012)

Wenns nicht unbedingt für einen Tubless Reifen sein soll kann ich dir Isolierband empfehlen. Geht super und kommt pro LR auf ca. 5g.

Aber nun genug der Tipps. Müsste eigentlich schlecht gelaunt sein. FCK schon wieder verloren könnt grad und mich


VG
Marco

p.s. Bitte kein Komentar von Marcus, Bitte kein Komentar von Marcus, bitte kein Komentar von Marcus, bitte kein.........


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. März 2012)

Ich hab schon etwas Tesa drauf...


Danke für den Tipp!

Kommt zur Not drauf.


...oder ein paar mehr Lagen Tesa Film


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Tesa würde ich mich nicht trauen, dann eher gutes Isolierband. Soll ja schließlich auch im Rennen halten. Manche Sachen halten, aber manches ist einfach Modellbau und hat nur was auf der Waage verloren 

Deswegen habe ich auch schon überlegt die Ashimas wieder zu demontieren und Avid HS1 Scheiben zu ordern. Später Bremsen bringt wohl mehr als die paar Gramm.
Selbiges gilt für die 100g Schläuche, die mit leichten Mänteln bei mir nicht funktionieren.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wenns nicht unbedingt für einen Tubless Reifen sein soll kann ich dir Isolierband empfehlen. Geht super und kommt pro LR auf ca. 5g.
> 
> Aber nun genug der Tipps. Müsste eigentlich schlecht gelaunt sein. FCK schon wieder verloren könnt grad und mich
> 
> ...



Ich komme auch aus dem Norden! Soll ich, soll ich, soll ich...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (31. März 2012)

NAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIN Bitte nicht, mittlerweile 18Spiele ohne Sieg und dann noch diese Schmach.......

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich hab über eine Saison lang die XX Schläuche von Schwalbe i.V. mit nem 414g SpeedKing Supersonic gefahren und habe auch wesentlich mehr platten gehabt als vorher.
Fahre jetzt wieder die XLight Schläuche und bin am überlegen wenn der SK runtergeritten ist wieder die guten alten RacingRalph draufzumachen. ist schon richtig wenns dann 200g schwerer wird, aber das ständige Schlauch wechseln ging mir auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (31. März 2012)

Ich finde das größte Problem sind die Dornen zumindestens bei mir. 
Und jetzt deshalb Fat Albert oder Nobby Nick fahren ist auch doof...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Postbote artig und hat seine Arbeit anständig gemacht, Drössiger Aufbau geht weiter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus

Sehr schön!  Ich bin den Rahmen (mit Cantisockel) auch gefahren und das war einer meiner Favoriten..

Welche Teile finden noch den Weg an den Rahmen? 
Bin gespannt...



unocz schrieb:


> Woooooooooooooooooochenende !!!!!!!!!!!!



Das müsste man noch viel größer schreiben und mit einer Audio-Datei hinterlegen...

*E N D L I C H!!  *

Habe jetzt bis zum 11.4. frei.... 



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> So ein Mist !
> Jetzt hab ich heut, wie es denn so ist, ein 29er Probegefahren (und das alles nur weil die Bushaltestelle direkt gegenüber des radladens ist) und die Sch***e ist einfach, das es mir gefällt !!
> 
> Fährt sich echt gut sowas.
> ...



Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle....  



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch schon ins Auge genommen.  (Fun Works) Weißt Du zufällig, ob ich die an einen Speedneedle montieren kann?



Marcus, eigentlich sind alle Stützen mit dieser Art Jochklemmung Gift für Carbonrails!_ 
-So kenne ich das und kann die Aussage auch technisch nachvollziehen-_
Warum aber Tune selbst mit dieser Art Klemmung klemmt...    

Aber es gibt trotzdem genug Biker, die keinerlei Probs mit dieser Kombi haben...  
Also ran an´s Bike damit! 




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade meinen Frühjahrs-Fensterputz machen und was soll ich sagen......
> 
> es schneit in Hamburg!
> 
> ...







unocz schrieb:


> blauer himmel und sonnenschein hier in der pfalz



 Hier nur sch...wetter!!  



---------------------------------------------



Und nach den ganzen Zitaten erstmal ein vernünftiges "_*GUTEN ABEND AN ALLE*_"..

War heute mal wieder im/am Bau beschäftigt, zwischendurch mal kurz im Einkaufszentrum...., gleich wird für die erste CTF gepackt.
Start morgen 9.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus
> 
> 
> Marcus, eigentlich sind alle Stützen mit dieser Art Jochklemmung Gift für Carbonrails!_
> ...



Hatte ja heute die erste Fahrt mit Speedy und Jochklemmung. Das einzige was Schaden genommen hat, sind meine Nüsse 

Steile Abfahrt und mit dem Arsch hinter den Sattel. Unten wenig Auslauf + Geländer. Bremse zu fest gezogen - Stoppie - Losgelassen - Voll gegen das Geländer und ich gradewegs mit Schwung in den Sattel 

@ Ben: Latex ist die Lösung, in Summe nur 50g schwerer und fast 0 Probleme


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus
> 
> Sehr schön!  Ich bin den Rahmen (mit Cantisockel) auch gefahren und das war einer meiner Favoriten..
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

morgen darst Du mal wieder Biken anstelle Handwerken und umziehen?

Gratuliere!


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2012)

Nabend Leutz, Marco du Zitatkönig,  Wieder an Bord?
Hast du schon eine Lösung für dich gefunden, in Sachen Sram/Truvativ Lagerschalen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> morgen darst Du mal wieder Biken anstelle Handwerken und umziehen?
> 
> Gratuliere!




Servus Jens!

Ja, darf ich! - War heute ja lieb...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Ich gucke mir grade die Videos von Specialized über Cape Epic an - die Wartungsarbeit an den Rädern ist schon irre!

"Sie sind die Räder 5 Stunden gefahren und da kommen jetzt 3 Stunden Wartung auf uns zu".
"Die Federelemente werden alle 2 Tage komplett auseinander gebaut und geserviced und so ein Reifen hält auch schon mal 2 Tage wenn es keine größeren Schnitte sind, die die Milch nicht abdichten kann. Sonst ziehen wir die Dornen einfach raus".


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2012)

sehr schön gemacht, obwohl mir nur schwarzes nicht mehr so gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Stimmt! Ist schon ein wenig ein Stealthbomber 
Kollege meinte: "Giftgrüne Decals, das wärs! Muss richtig beissen in den Augen!"


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike Crimson!!
Hattest du es schon an der Waage hängen, oder geschätzt?

@TT
Welches Bike nimmst du denn Morgen mit?
Viel Erfolg!!


Und einen guten Abend!!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike Crimson!!
> Hattest du es schon an der Waage hängen, oder geschätzt?
> 
> @TT
> ...




Hängewaage habe ich leider nicht. Teileliste mit den selbstgewogenen Parts kommt bei 9,35 raus. Bissel Fett und Kabelbinder macht real ~8,4Kg


Hat jemand zufällig noch eine leichte neuwertige 9-Fach Kassette 11-34?
Die alte SLX tuts auf manchen Ritzeln nicht mehr so ganz mit ner neuen Kette.
Adäquat wäre natürlich eine XTR Kassette, die würde auch gleich 75g sparen und dann noch dieser Lenker http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/489750/cat/all
Leichte Specialized FlaHas + Aluschrauben zur Befestigung, sowie Aluschrauben für Umwerfer + SW kommen noch die Tage.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hängewaage habe ich leider nicht. Teileliste mit den selbstgewogenen Parts kommt bei 9,35 raus. Bissel Fett und Kabelbinder macht real ~8,4Kg
> 
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig noch eine leichte neuwertige 9-Fach Kassette 11-34?
> ...



Cool, das Fett und die Kabelbinder lösen das Gewicht auf!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Das wollt ich jetzt nicht so schreiben....

Ist die Teileliste einsehbar?
Nicht das ich Dir es nicht glaube, vergleiche und lese die Dinger immer nur sehr gerne.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das wollt ich jetzt nicht so schreiben....
> 
> Ist die Teileliste einsehbar?
> Nicht das ich Dir es nicht glaube, vergleiche und lese die Dinger immer nur sehr gerne.



Ich habe den Post in einem anderen Thread ja bereits gelesen, aber die Vorlage musste ich jetzt einfach nutzen.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Oh natürlich! Schwebende Kabelbinder und Fett aus Luft- und Raumfahrt 

Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Teileliste einfach hier hin zu bekommen?


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oh natürlich! Schwebende Kabelbinder und Fett aus Luft- und Raumfahrt
> 
> Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Teileliste einfach hier hin zu bekommen?



Nennst Du mir die Quelle?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oh natürlich! Schwebende Kabelbinder und Fett aus Luft- und Raumfahrt
> 
> Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Teileliste einfach hier hin zu bekommen?



Viellecht Screenshot vom Pc und hochladen, oder was meinst Du?
Brauchst Dir jetzt aber auch kein Stress machen...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Da gibts immer das Problem mit den Zwischenmännern 

Ich musste meinen Post auch noch 3 Mal durchlesen um den Fehler zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da gibts immer das Problem mit den Zwischenmännern
> 
> Ich musste meinen Post auch noch 3 Mal durchlesen um den Fehler zu finden...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Teileliste hab ich jetzt auch.
Es fehlt offensichtlich ein Flaschenhalter 
Der wird aber noch eingepflegt sobald der aktuelle Bleiklumpen raus ist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend Leutz, Marco du ZitatkÃ¶nig,  Wieder an Bord?
> Hast du schon eine LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r dich gefunden, in Sachen Sram/Truvativ Lagerschalen?



SerWUZ Cihan! 

Nicht wirklich. Habe jetzt zwar so ein Adapter-Set hier, aber das passt wohl GENAU nur beim Aerozine-Lager. Am Shimano klemmtÂ´s an allen Ecken. 
WÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich wohl machbar,_ improv. gehÃ¶rt ja zu meinem Job_, aber ich habe aus dem Bikemarkt eine XTR-Kurbel gekauft.
Die beste & gÃ¼nstigste LÃ¶sung wÃ¤re das Hope-Lager mit Adapterkit gewesen, was preislich 80 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts kostet...



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sehr schÃ¶nes Bike Crimson!!
> Hattest du es schon an der Waage hÃ¤ngen, oder geschÃ¤tzt?
> 
> @TT
> ...



Hi Dennis!

Fahre das Liteville oder das Stumpi..



Seit Tagen stehe ich kurz vor einem _SALSA El Mariachi_ Rahmen...,hmmm....,cycles4you hat einen *Niner* AIR NINE Scand. in kermit-green (aber etwas zu teuer z.Zt. ..)...

Und was istÂ´s heute geworden???




- Ein Gefrierschrank fÃ¼r meine Prinzessin und ein TV fÃ¼rÂ´s Schlafzimmer.  
Ok, 81cm fÃ¼r das kleine Zimmer sind schon  !!


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> SerWUZ Cihan!
> 
> Nicht wirklich. Habe jetzt zwar so ein Adapter-Set hier, aber das passt wohl GENAU nur beim Aerozine-Lager. Am Shimano klemmt´s an allen Ecken.
> Wäre für mich wohl machbar,_ improv. gehört ja zu meinem Job_, aber ich habe aus dem Bikemarkt eine XTR-Kurbel gekauft.
> ...



Hi Marco,

Wie machen sich die Reifen auf dem Bike?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Wie machen sich die Reifen auf dem Bike?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens!

Die sind so direkt in die Umzugskiste gekommen und schon in der neuen Wohnung...  Si*SCH*ER ist si*SCH*er !! 
Überlege noch auf welches Rad ich sie montiere, bzw. welchen Rahmen ich zu den Reifen kaufe...


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Teileliste hab ich jetzt auch.
> Es fehlt offensichtlich ein Flaschenhalter
> Der wird aber noch eingepflegt sobald der aktuelle Bleiklumpen raus ist



Oha!
Da hast du Dir aber noch einiges vorgenommen, die Teile gehen ins Geld...
Danke für die Liste!!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> SerWUZ Cihan!
> 
> Nicht wirklich. Habe jetzt zwar so ein Adapter-Set hier, aber das passt wohl GENAU nur beim Aerozine-Lager. Am Shimano klemmt´s an allen Ecken.
> Wäre für mich wohl machbar,_ improv. gehört ja zu meinem Job_, aber ich habe aus dem Bikemarkt eine XTR-Kurbel gekauft.
> ...



Wie jetzt? Du stehst ehrlich zwischen dem 26er und 29er...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Oha!
> Da hast du Dir aber noch einiges vorgenommen, die Teile gehen ins Geld...
> Danke für die Liste!!
> 
> ...




Laufräder und Kassette kommen so wohl nicht. Die ganz leichten Scheiben auch nicht.


29er go go go!
(Ich will ja auch aber leider krieg ich weder fürs Studium noch fürs radfahren Geld... )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Oha!
> Da hast du Dir aber noch einiges vorgenommen, die Teile gehen ins Geld...
> Danke für die Liste!!
> 
> ...




Jup...  Das 29er hat Eggbeater, das 26er hat XTR-SPDs´ montiert.
Eggbeater = Raceschuh mit Gefrierbrandschlitzen
SPD = warmer Tourentreter von Shimano
Wetter morgen = 

Muss erst _mosche früh gugge...
_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Hier mal der Link:

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Ich würde ja nur ein Pedalsystem pro Radklasse bevorzugen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier mal der Link:
> 
> klick


Ist ja ziemlich angenehm von den HM her, welche fährst du denn?


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja nur ein Pedalsystem pro Radklasse bevorzugen.



Sehe ich genauso, ich bin ausschließlich mit Shimano SPD unterwegs. Hat bei meiner Gewichtsklasse natürlich auch Haltbarkeitsgründe!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. März 2012)

So Jungs, mach mich nun vom Acker...
Euch noch einen schönen Abend!!

Wünsch Dir morgen viel Spaß Marco!! 
Egal mit welchem Bike!!
Kette rechts, weisst ja bescheid...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja nur ein Pedalsystem pro Radklasse bevorzugen.



Wäre vorteilhaft, klar.
Aber leichte Pedale für die Hardtails und im technischen Terrain gibt´s *für mich* nix besseres als Shimpanso...



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ist ja ziemlich angenehm von den HM her, welche fährst du denn?



Denke Tour 1 oder 2.
Kann man ja zwischendrin entscheiden.
Habe z.Zt. mehr geschuftet wie trainiert.. 
Und jedes Lebensjahr fällt ein Anknöpfen an alte Leistungen irgendwie schwerer!?


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So Jungs, mach mich nun vom Acker...
> Euch noch einen schönen Abend!!
> 
> Wünsch Dir morgen viel Spaß Marco!!
> ...



Gute N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So Jungs, mach mich nun vom Acker...
> Euch noch einen schönen Abend!!
> 
> Wünsch Dir morgen viel Spaß Marco!!
> ...



Danke! 
Gute Nacht Dennis! Schönes Wochenende & Grüße an die Family, unbekanterweise.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Solange die Eggbeater 3 halten und ich für die anderen Räder noch Pedale hab. Bleib ich erstmal bei CB. Ich habe allerdings auch schon 2 Pedale zerstört.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung für einen Raceschuh? Seit einigen Tagen ist mein Shimano M122 zusehends unbequem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hatte eigentlich nie Probleme, aber jetzt sind sie entweder zu fest oder zu lose oder es zieht an außenseiten der Füße. Außerdem nervt die ständig verrutschende Zunge.
Schuhgröße Shimano 44.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Ich habe den M230 mit Customfit-Option. Aber noch orig. belassen.

Im Angebot 99,- von 230,-


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Ich bin mit dem hier unterwegs und sehr zufrieden mit ihm:


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Hatten sie bei Bike-Discount jetzt für 89,- im Angebot aber Ausverkauft. (EDIT: Meine den M230)
Die Kollegen schwören ja auf Sidi im Wettkampf - hat aber auch seinen Preis


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2012)

Von wegen nur Frauen hätten einen Schuhtick.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Von wegen nur Frauen hätten einen Schuhtick.



Ooops, bei mir kommt noch ein Radbrillentick hinzu...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Ich hab auch 4 Paar Schuhe - fürs Radfahren

Warum ist der Mavic Fury in schwarz anders als der in gelb? (und bald 200,- günstiger?)


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum ist der Mavic Fury in schwarz anders als der in gelb?


 
Na weil er schwarz ist. 
Nabend.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

Sieht anders aus (Innenseite) und wiegt mehr. Profil scheint auch anders zu sein.

Wobei in gelb ist der schon pervers - wäre der auch auf 99,- runtergesetzt hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen







[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJBil0w6j_s&feature=relmfu"]Tenacious D -  Kickapoo live (HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

*Mavic-Preise sind sowieso übertrieben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Boah,

und ich Idiot schaue gleich nebenbei nach Angeboten für neue Schuhe für die neue Saison im Netz!

Habe mich aber dann doch noch bremsen können!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Boah,
> 
> und ich Idiot schaue gleich nebenbei nach Angeboten für neue Schuhe für die neue Saison im Netz!
> 
> Habe mich aber dann doch noch bremsen können!



Du bist ja wie ich...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du bist ja wie ich...



Was ich die ganze Zeit gemacht habe 


So gute Nacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Gute Nacht!  


Ich bin nebenbei noch kurz mit am Start....


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du bist ja wie ich...



Ich habe dann über meine Möglichkeiten nachgedacht. Ich bin doch mit einigen Bikedealern eng befreundet und kann die dann sogar vor Ort anprobieren!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe dann über meine Möglichkeiten nachgedacht. Ich bin doch mit einigen Bikedealern eng befreundet und kann die dann sogar vor Ort anprobieren!




Danke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2012)

Oooooh, ich ja aber auch!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2012)

...ja ja ne schöner Bikeladen ist Gold wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke!



Warum Danke?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2012)

Mir wurde gerade das Rotwild geklaut direkt vor McDonalds.....


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade das Rotwild geklaut



Ach Du Schexxx, wie das?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

hmm ist aber kein aprilscherz oder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Jetzt mal ehrlich - geklaut oder Aprilscherz???????????????


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

1. April, McDonald's um diese Uhrzeit mit dem Rotwild. Der Verdacht liegt sehr nahe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2012)

Erster....!


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Normalerweise liege ich um diese Uhrzeit bereits in der Falle, was ich jetzt auch tun werde.

Gute N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Erster....!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Bin auch raus....   CTF !!   Gute Nacht


----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

marco dir viel spaß morgen...darf denn mal die Carbonflunder raus?


----------



## reddevil72 (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Solange die Eggbeater 3 halten und ich für die anderen Räder noch Pedale hab. Bleib ich erstmal bei CB. Ich habe allerdings auch schon 2 Pedale zerstört.
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung für einen Raceschuh? Seit einigen Tagen ist mein Shimano M122 zusehends unbequem.
> 
> ...



Setze voll auf SPD. Das System überzeugt. Habe damit auf allen Bikes kompatible Pedale. Und da ist das 22-jährige Klein Pinnacle mit Original-Pedalen eingeschlossen. Ich hoffe das geht auch die nächsten Jahre. 

Schuhtechnisch bin ich mit Specialized sehr zufrieden. Allerdings fahre ich nur noch Schuhe mit Schnallen- oder Zugsystemen, der Halt ist einfach deutlich besser als Klett. 

So, und jetzt Morgenessen mit der Familie und dann aufs Bike. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Moin Daniel,

Ich werde jetzt auch Brötchen holen und fruehstuecken. Anschließend geht es in den Deister mit einer großen Gruppe die Trails rocken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

moin,

oh Dreister und große Gruppe klingt sehr gut viel spaß


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Moin moin!

Ich seh das schon kommen, ich muss wohl bald neue Schuhe kaufn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> oh Dreister und große Gruppe klingt sehr gut viel spaß



Ich fahre auch gleich los und rechne mit 15-20 Personen vor Ort! Glücklicherweise sind wohl auch ein paar Anfänger dabei, so dass ich nicht der einzige Chickenwayuser sein werde?


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Ich seh das schon kommen, ich muss wohl bald neue Schuhe kaufn



Ich denke das ihr mir gestern Abend auch den Impuls hierfür in mir ausgelöst habt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

hi,

so gerade von schner schnellen Runde/mit den Polen an der Steilküste wieder daheim und sooooo ko....

schaut mal:


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2012)

Was ist das?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

ne steht doch drauf oder???


----------



## maddda (1. April 2012)

Also nen Scalpel isses nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

...doch der Hauptrahmen schon noch hinterbau war gebrochen und halt gut und günstig ersetzt+neue Farbe in Polen geht sowas sehr gut


----------



## maddda (1. April 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne steht doch drauf oder???



Haha. Das sehe ich schon. Und da 'ne Fatty drin ist, muss es, sofern es kein Maßrahmen ist, wohl auch ein Cannondale sein. Aber, und ich denke, da bin ich in guter Gesellschaft, habe halt noch kein Scalpel Hardtail gesehen  
Immerhin scheinen die Schweißnähte verschliffen (oder als Polenvariante zumindest verspachtelt) zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

war net bös gemeint ich hoffe du weißt das...der Rahmen wurde Rahmenbauer geschweißt, ne Kumpel hatte sich da mal ne RR schweissen lassen, denke es ist ok aber so genau habe ich mir das alles net angeschaut...

hmm, wer hat denn das Schriftbild umgestellt??????


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2012)

Ich wollte auch gerade fragen, ob noch wer diese üble Schriftart hat. Ich hoffe und denke, dass es nur ein Aprilscherz ist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

ok, bin ja froh das nicht nur ich die wieder habe...bist du nun schon wieder gesund?


----------



## zuki (1. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade schon an meinen Browsereinstellungen gezweifelt und die Standardschriftart geändert. Bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige hier mit Comic Sans Serif .


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Hab vorhin schön meinen kleinen Finger lediert. Mit Schwung an einem Baum hängen geblieben weil ich mich wegen eines anderen ducken musste.
Der kleine Finger hat alles abgekriegt, schwillt nach kühlen aber zum Glück wieder ab.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade schon an meinen Browsereinstellungen gezweifelt und die Standardschriftart geändert. Bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige hier mit Comic Sans Serif .



Ich war auch schon drauf und dran, in den Einstellungen umherzuspielen (kann ja sein, dass man aus Versehen eine entsprechende Tastenkombination gedrückt hat) und dann ist mir wieder einmal eingefallen, welches Datum heute ist und dass man lieber erstmal nachfragen sollte.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ok, bin ja froh das nicht nur ich die wieder habe...bist du nun schon wieder gesund?



Jo, seit heute geht's mir gut. 2 Wochen reichen auch. Heute bleibe ich aber noch zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

ich habe ganz normales arial.


----------



## patrick... (1. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe ganz normales arial.



Dann kannst du dich freuen denn alle anderen bekommen garade Augenkrebs.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

stellt doch einfach eure browser richtig ein!

firefox bietet z.b. die option die im browser eingestellte schriftart zu verwenden, anstatt die von der website vorgegebene.


was ist hier normalerweise standard?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Arial war hier aber vorher auch nicht -.-


----------



## zuki (1. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> stellt doch einfach eure browser richtig ein!
> 
> firefox bietet z.b. die option die im browser eingestellte schriftart zu verwenden, anstatt die von der website vorgegebene.
> 
> ...



Yo. Dann sind aber alle Seiten mit der eingestellten Schriftart zu sehen. Das wäre dann auch nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ist ja ziemlich angenehm von den HM her, *welche fährst du denn?*





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Denke Tour 1 oder 2.
> Kann man ja zwischendrin entscheiden.
> Habe z.Zt. mehr geschuftet wie trainiert..
> Und jedes Lebensjahr fällt ein Anknöpfen an alte Leistungen irgendwie schwerer!?




Ist Tour 1 geworden und es lief unerwartet gut. 

Distanz: 	65,51 km
Zeit: 	3:11:51
Positiver Höhenunterschied: 	1.441 m
Kalorien: 	3.006 cal

War danach noch so fit, dass ich erstmal zu Hause im Hof an beiden Autos die Räder gewechselt habe...


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist Tour 1 geworden und es lief unerwartet gut.
> 
> Distanz: 	65,51 km
> Zeit: 	3:11:51
> ...



Du Tier!


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade schon an meinen Browsereinstellungen gezweifelt und die Standardschriftart geändert. Bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige hier mit Comic Sans Serif .



Habe ich irgendwie nichts von mitbekommen, schön das ich Biken war!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist Tour 1 geworden und es lief unerwartet gut.
> 
> Distanz: 	65,51 km
> Zeit: 	3:11:51
> ...



Nicht schlecht.... 

Hast wieder die Winterreifen drauf?


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab vorhin schön meinen kleinen Finger lediert. Mit Schwung an einem Baum hängen geblieben weil ich mich wegen eines anderen ducken musste.
> Der kleine Finger hat alles abgekriegt, schwillt nach kühlen aber zum Glück wieder ab.



Würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber beobachten. Solltest Du morgen damit noch Schwierigkeiten haben würde ich durchaus mal zum Doc (und nicht unser hier aus der Schweiz) damit gehen.

Diese ganze Handthematik ist doch sehr komplex und auch entsprechend empfindlich.

Ansonsten gute Besserung für den Lütten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du Tier!



Ich fand´s nicht schlecht für die erste richtige Tour... 

EDIT: Achja, heute mal gewogen: 72kg.   YES                     



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht....
> 
> Hast wieder die Winterreifen drauf?



Klar. Weißt doch "Nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter"...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich fand´s nicht schlecht für die erste richtige Tour...
> 
> EDIT: Achja, heute mal gewogen: 72kg.   YES
> 
> ...



zum glück hab ich keinen computer am bike. ICh weiss nie wieviel km ich geschrubbt habe.

Bei mir sind es die höhenmeter die zählen

zweimal 650hm...einmal am morgen zu fuss mit sohnemann und hunden und am nachmittag kurze runde hinter dem haus hoch mit freundin.

77,9kg bei 186cm...es kommt gut für diese saison.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Servus Jens!   (egal welcher sich jetzt von euch beiden angesprochen fühlt...)


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2012)

servus teufelchen

warst ja richtig fleissig heute. Man eh die schrift hier ist fürn ar***

macht mich richtig kirre...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Finde die Schrift ganz nett....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2012)

nett ist ja auch die schwester schei$$e...


----------



## reddevil72 (1. April 2012)

Heute lockere Runde, 40km, 900hm, gut 2h. Motto: Fat Tyres;-):







kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

Vegeta2205: nett ist ja auch die *kleine* schwester *von* schei$$e...

habs mal verbessert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Hääää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja, heute mal gewogen: 72kg.   YES
> :



bei welcher größe?

habe mich lange nicht mehr gewogen.

bin aber ungefähr seit 10 jahren bei 68 + 3 kg. 1,73m

im moment sollten es etwa 68 kg sein. keine ahnung. habe auch keine waage.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Bei 1,80m..


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber beobachten. Solltest Du morgen damit noch Schwierigkeiten haben würde ich durchaus mal zum Doc (und nicht unser hier aus der Schweiz) damit gehen.
> 
> Diese ganze Handthematik ist doch sehr komplex und auch entsprechend empfindlich.
> 
> Ansonsten gute Besserung für den Lütten.




Beide Gelenke am kleinen Finger sind/bleiben dick. Schmerzen hab ich kaum auch bewegen geht ganz gut. Ich werde morgen aber trotzdem zum Arzt gehen.

Ihr wart alle schön fleißig. Mein 2h Ausritt war nach dem Abschuss nurnoch halb so schön. Dafür gabs zuhause Schnitzel + Kartoffeln + Blumenkohl.
Konnte mal wieder die doppelte Menge von allen anderen verdrücken. Also 2,5 Schnitzel + 2 Berge Kartoffeln/Blumenkohl.
So jetzt hab ich auch ne Überleitung zum Gewicht 
Mittlerweile nurnoch 59-60Kg bei 178cm.

Schönen Guten Abend


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Jens!   (egal welcher sich jetzt von euch beiden angesprochen fühlt...)



Moin Marco,

mein Gewicht von Heute kann ich nicht benennen, Wiegetag ist bei mir ja immer am Dienstag morgens! Aber 72kg werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht leicht sein.

Ansonsten war ich Heute 2 Stunden im Deister unterwegs. Hier sind dann wieder knapp 800 Hm bewältigt worden bevor ich mich von der Gruppe nach einer Pause frierend abgeseilt habe.

Wir waren dann Heute glatt mit 26! Leuten, noch mal ausgeschrieben sechsundzwanzig, im Deister unterwegs und ich habe wieder den einen oder anderen geilen Trail kennengelernt!









P.S. Hier ist die Schrift im Gegensatz zum Ipad dann auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Beide Gelenke am kleinen Finger sind/bleiben dick. Schmerzen hab ich kaum auch bewegen geht ganz gut. Ich werde morgen aber trotzdem zum Arzt gehen.
> 
> Ihr wart alle schön fleißig. Mein 2h Ausritt war nach dem Abschuss nurnoch halb so schön. Dafür gabs zuhause Schnitzel + Kartoffeln + Blumenkohl.
> Konnte mal wieder die doppelte Menge von allen anderen verdrücken. Also 2,5 Schnitzel + 2 Berge Kartoffeln/Blumenkohl.
> ...



Alter, mit dem Gewicht musst Du aber echt noch mehr aufpassen als auf Deine Finger. Das ist ganz schön wenig für Deine Körpergröße!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Nja, ich bin ohnehin den ganzen Tag nur am Essen - wüsste nicht was ich da noch umstellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (1. April 2012)

so war heute auch wieder unterwegs, 40km und knapp 1000hm
sonnig aber frisch 


GUTEN ABEND ZUSAMMEN


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so war heute auch wieder unterwegs, 40km und knapp 1000hm
> sonnig aber frisch
> 
> 
> GUTEN ABEND ZUSAMMEN



Was für einsames Foto!


----------



## reddevil72 (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Beide Gelenke am kleinen Finger sind/bleiben dick. Schmerzen hab ich kaum auch bewegen geht ganz gut. Ich werde morgen aber trotzdem zum Arzt gehen.
> 
> Ihr wart alle schön fleißig. Mein 2h Ausritt war nach dem Abschuss nurnoch halb so schön. Dafür gabs zuhause Schnitzel + Kartoffeln + Blumenkohl.
> Konnte mal wieder die doppelte Menge von allen anderen verdrücken. Also 2,5 Schnitzel + 2 Berge Kartoffeln/Blumenkohl.
> ...



Tape mal den kleinen Finger an den Ringfinger, ist die einfachste Schienung. Dann heute ruhen lassen, kühlen und was abschwellendendes (Voltaren, Ibuprofen, oder ähnliches) nehmen. Wenn's morgen immer noch dick ist zum Röntgen. 

Gute Besserung. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. April 2012)

So ein Mist, das ist genau das 29er von unocz das ich letzte Woche Probegefahren hab. Mist, jetzt kommen die ganzen (positiven) Erinnerungen wieder hoch


----------



## unocz (1. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was für einsames Foto!









besser


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Was für´n zweisames (!?) Foto!


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> besser



Im Gegensatz zu dem hier:





Ja!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Tape mal den kleinen Finger an den Ringfinger, ist die einfachste Schienung. Dann heute ruhen lassen, kühlen und was abschwellendendes (Voltaren, Ibuprofen, oder ähnliches) nehmen. Wenn's morgen immer noch dick ist zum Röntgen.
> 
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> ...




Danke dafür


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Tape mal den kleinen Finger an den Ringfinger, ist die einfachste Schienung. Dann heute ruhen lassen, kühlen und was abschwellendendes (Voltaren, Ibuprofen, oder ähnliches) nehmen. Wenn's morgen immer noch dick ist zum Röntgen.
> 
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> ...



Stimmt würde es auch so machen. Bin ja kein arztaber habe auch schon einige verletzungen davongetragen.

Von jetzt an wenden wir uns als erstes an dich du bist ja vom fach.

Hatte vor 2 wochen ne mundhölenentzündung...man war das schlimm. Fast nichts mehr schlucken und nen dicken hals...antibiotika sei dank wars in 4 tagen wieder weg.

wünsche allen nen geruhsamen abend. Morgen gehts ja wieder los aber nächste woche hab ich ferien und dann gehts ab ins vinschgau...freu


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Stimmt würde es auch so machen. Bin ja kein arztaber habe auch schon einige verletzungen davongetragen.
> 
> Von jetzt an wenden wir uns als erstes an dich du bist ja vom fach.
> 
> ...



Viel Spass im Vinschgau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Stimmt würde es auch so machen. Bin ja kein arztaber habe auch schon einige verletzungen davongetragen.
> 
> Von jetzt an wenden wir uns als erstes an dich du bist ja vom fach.
> 
> ...




Finger ist jetzt getaped. Mal gucken wie das wird.

Richtig mies war mal entzündetes Zahnfleisch von den kommenden Weißheitszähnen. Die Schwellung war so krass, dass ich den Mund nicht mehr zubekommen habe und nur Flüssignahrung ging. Mit spezieller Spülung gings dann besser.

Gebrochene Rippe ist auch sehr nett


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

falls jemand die schriftart in seinem browser umgestellt hat, dann kann er die einstellung wieder rückgängig machen.

die standradschrift ist hier wieder aktiv.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Finger ist jetzt getaped. Mal gucken wie das wird.
> 
> Richtig mies war mal entzündetes Zahnfleisch von den kommenden Weißheitszähnen. Die Schwellung war so krass, dass ich den Mund nicht mehr zubekommen habe und nur Flüssignahrung ging. Mit spezieller Spülung gings dann besser.
> 
> Gebrochene Rippe ist auch sehr nett



Was geht hier denn jetzt ab. Showdown der Verletzungen und schmerzhaften Erkrankungen wie bei Lethal Weapon 3?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (1. April 2012)

Fingertapen ist eine gute Idee, der Arzt kann meist auch nicht mehr 
(kenn ich vom Klettern)

So heute 72km in 3:49 AX ich komme....

Athletische 80kg auf 193cm!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> falls jemand die schriftart in seinem browser umgestellt hat, dann kann er die einstellung wieder rückgängig machen.
> 
> die standradschrift ist hier wieder aktiv.



Geil! Habs auch grad gemerkt 


Hatte noch keine Schusswunden?!


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geil! Habs auch grad gemerkt
> 
> 
> Hatte noch keine Schusswunden?!



Und keine Stichwunden?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (1. April 2012)

> Hatte noch keine Schusswunden?!



können wir ändern....

Aber erst morgen ich muss dann mal Heiabubu machen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Fingertapen ist eine gute Idee, der Arzt kann meist auch nicht mehr
> (kenn ich vom Klettern)
> 
> So heute 72km in 3:49 AX ich komme....




Auf wieviel Hm?


Und wo genau liegt hessisch Sibirien? 

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2012)

3h49min

war glaube ich die siegerzeit von ramses bekkenk auf der langstrecke (ca. 107 km) in sundern/hagen vor 3 jahren.

da geht also noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (1. April 2012)

Höhenmeter um die 1000 mein guter Tacho ist bei 70 kmh abgeflogen 
Nordhessen Waldeck Frankenberg


----------



## Dreamkatcher (1. April 2012)

> 3h49min
> 
> war glaube ich die siegerzeit von ramses bekkenk auf der langstrecke (ca. 107 km) in sundern/hagen vor 3 jahren.
> 
> da geht also noch was.



In der Zeit ist eine Burgbesichtigung drin ich habe nicht angehalten, also die Zeit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 3h49min
> 
> war glaube ich die siegerzeit von ramses bekkenk auf der langstrecke (ca. 107 km) in sundern/hagen vor 3 jahren.
> 
> da geht also noch was.



Der ist aber nicht mitten im Bau gewesen... 

Und schnell fahren kann jeder, man(n) muß dabei auch noch gut aussehen..


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Höhenmeter um die 1000 mein guter Tacho ist bei 70 kmh abgeflogen
> Nordhessen Waldeck Frankenberg



Kannst Dein Rad also bei Misserfolgen aus Frust schnell im Edersee versenken!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kannst Dein Rad also bei Misserfolgen aus Frust schnell im Edersee versenken!



Also direkt dem Tacho hinterher


----------



## reddevil72 (1. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Fingertapen ist eine gute Idee, der Arzt kann meist auch nicht mehr
> (kenn ich vom Klettern)
> 
> So heute 72km in 3:49 AX ich komme....
> ...



Kann auch nur empfehlen, was der Arzt empfiehlt;-)))


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also direkt dem Tacho hinterher



Dafür hast Du ja den Moehnesee!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Da hab ich bis jetzt noch kein Rad versenkt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2012)

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend, bin raus!

Gute Nacht


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Ich auch, ebenfalls gute N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2012)

Gute Nacht! Bin auch raus.


----------



## reddevil72 (1. April 2012)

Gute Nacht. 
3Wochen wohl nicht mehr auf dem Bike... Notfalldienst, dazwischen immerhin 4 Tage Berlin. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2012)

jungs moin moin.

wenn ihr bei mir seit...macht euch auf verletzungen gefasst
bei den ruppigen trails die wir rocken...

heute wieder schulung

greets jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2012)

Habe mich mal kurz in PS versucht, was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (2. April 2012)

Rot sieht gut aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2012)

Mir gefällt das rot auch gut!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (2. April 2012)

Bin dann erstmal trainieren, ach ich liebe Ferien


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Bin dann erstmal trainieren, ach ich liebe Ferien



Hab mir fast schon gedacht, dass rot besser kommt.


Tz tz tz - Ferien 

Heute war noch keine Uni und morgen fällt auch aus. Mittwoch und Donnerstag nur eine Vorlesung und dann schon wieder Wochenende 
Viel Spaß beim Fahren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. April 2012)

rot ist schick aber neongrün auch


----------



## reddevil72 (2. April 2012)

bin für rot


----------



## maddda (2. April 2012)

Rot, weil der Rest auch Rot ist


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Rot, weil der Rest auch Rot ist



LAAAANGWEILIG 

Also mach ich pink 

Größe des Logos so okay?


----------



## Jbnk03 (2. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> LAAAANGWEILIG
> 
> Also mach ich pink
> 
> Größe des Logos so okay?


Rot ist schlüssiger, das Grün finde ich aber auch geil.
Größe finde ich perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2012)

Ich würd sagen, die Größe ist so gut.

Kleiner wäre evtl. etwas "verloren".


Wenn's knallen soll, dann mach doch den grünen Schriftzug und alle Aluteile am Bike in unterschiedlichen Eloxalfarben


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, die Größe ist so gut.
> 
> Kleiner wäre evtl. etwas "verloren".
> 
> ...




Wenns knallen soll.... egal 

Jetzt noch die Frage nach der "Schrift".


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2012)

Rot. Größe ist auch okay.

Hab' heute eine entspannte 45 km Runde fahren können.


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2012)

lockere 1300hm Trailtour am WE:










Heute endlich die erste "richtige" Feierabendrunde mit dem RZ (mit Frühlingsgefühlen ), nachdem das Ding seit Februar nur Ärger gemacht hat:


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2012)

@daniel: schön, dass du noch zum Fahren kommst!

Tolles Wetter habt ihr!


Was macht das schöne RZ denn für Probleme?

"Schlechter" Lack?


Wäre echt verdammt schön, wenn ich nach Ostern R2R wäre 

"Ick zähl auf dir"  


P.S.: die E-Mail von nach 15:00 hast du bekommen?

Ist immer so ne Sache mit den Mails vom Smartphone...


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Rot ist schlüssiger, das Grün finde ich aber auch geil.
> Größe finde ich perfekt!



dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2012)

Das RZ war zum Service (KB's & Innenlager), die Helden haben dann die Kurbel falsch gespacert zusammengebaut und ich bin beim Umwerfer einstellen Fast verzweifelt. Dann wieder hingebracht, die Nasen wieder falsch gespacert.....insgesamt 3x hin und her und das bei null Zeit unter der Woche....Oh Mann, nun rennts aber wieder 

Mail ist angekommen, sollte klappen


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Das RZ war zum Service (KB's & Innenlager), die Helden haben dann die Kurbel falsch gespacert zusammengebaut und ich bin beim Umwerfer einstellen Fast verzweifelt. Dann wieder hingebracht, die Nasen wieder falsch gespacert.....insgesamt 3x hin und her und das bei null Zeit unter der Woche....Oh Mann, nun rennts aber wieder
> 
> Mail ist angekommen, sollte klappen



mmm... natürlich voll ärgerlich...

Toll, dass es jetzt aber läuft! 


Suuupi! 

Kann's kaum erwarten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2012)

N8 @all!


 ..wenigstens 1x früh schlafen...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (2. April 2012)

> Das RZ war zum Service (KB's & Innenlager), die Helden haben dann die Kurbel falsch gespacert zusammengebaut und ich bin beim Umwerfer einstellen Fast verzweifelt. Dann wieder hingebracht, die Nasen wieder falsch gespacert.....insgesamt 3x hin und her und das bei null Zeit unter der Woche....Oh Mann, nun rennts aber wieder



Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich alles selber mache!


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich alles selber mache!



Keine Lust und keine Zeit sowie viel zu viele Gelegenheiten es machen zu lassen!

Zudem genug Ersatzbikes im Bestand!


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2012)

Hab eigentlich auch immer alles selber gemacht, bei BB30 ist's aber schwer ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug, außerdem fahre ich in meiner knappen Freizeit lieber mit dem Bike als dran zu schrauben


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich auch immer alles selber gemacht, bei BB30 ist's aber schwer ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug, außerdem fahre ich in meiner knappen Freizeit lieber mit dem Bike als dran zu schrauben



Den letztgenannten Teil Deiner Aussage kann ich komplett bestätigen!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (2. April 2012)

Wer es sich leisten kann, hat meine Erlaubnis schrauben zu lassen, dass ist gut für meinen Geldbeutel


----------



## reddevil72 (2. April 2012)

Word. 

PS: fahren-> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8igFdSZcZg"]XCO Highlights - Men Pietermaritzburg 2012 UCI MTB World Cup      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8igFdSZcZg"]XCO Highlights - Men Pietermaritzburg 2012 UCI MTB World Cup      - YouTube[/nomedia]

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Wer es sich leisten kann, hat meine Erlaubnis schrauben zu lassen, dass ist gut für meinen Geldbeutel



Ob ich selber schraube oder schrauben lasse ist im Regelfall für meinen Geldbeutel irrelevant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. April 2012)

Moin!



daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich auch immer alles selber gemacht, bei BB30 ist's aber schwer ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug, *außerdem fahre ich in meiner knappen Freizeit lieber mit dem Bike als dran zu schrauben *



Mittlerweile kann ich das auch verstehen und nachvollziehen!

So will ich das auch haben!


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn Du erst einmal beruflich richtig eingespannt bist erst recht!


----------



## reddevil72 (3. April 2012)

Ich denke die Wende kommt, wenn der eigene Stundenansatz den des Mechs übersteigt...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2012)

Jetzt erstmal aufs Rad, solange die Sonne noch scheint!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

brauche ne kurze LRS Beratung. Habe 3 zur Auswahl, und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Sind im Endeffekt keine großen Unterschiede da es alles FunWorks Sätze sind.
Wir haben einmal einen mit 1490g und 280
einmal 1450g und 320 und einen 1390g für 370

Sind von den naben her alles die NLight, aber die Felgen und die Speichen sind halt jeweils verschieden. 
Bin mir total unschlüssig.

VG
marco


----------



## maddda (3. April 2012)

Moin, also ich würde dir von den AS Laufradsätzen abraten, die sind echt schlecht eingespeicht...
Naben müssten gelabelte aus Fernost sein.

Mein Tipp:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--NoTubes-Crest-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


Gut liegt bei 400, aber das ist so ziemlich das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, was du bekommen kannst

Ist zwar etwas Schwerer als alle die AS Sätze, aber die Naben sind komplett sorgenfrei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

Von dem NOPE-Gelodder kann ich auch nur abraten!!!!

Aklternativen gibt´s z.B. bei Nubuk-Bikes! Aber bitte mit namhaften Bauteilen!
Die bieten auch hauseigene Naben an, aber lass´das mal sein... Dann lieber ´ne etwas schwerere XT!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

*Unterhalb des Feldberg mit Blick auf den Taunus..*






*Schaut aus wie im Allgäu...      ...Blick auf den Hintertaunus und das Weiltal*


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von dem NOPE-Gelodder kann ich auch nur abraten!!!!
> 
> Aklternativen gibt´s z.B. bei Nubuk-Bikes! Aber bitte mit namhaften Bauteilen!
> Die bieten auch hauseigene Naben an, aber lass´das mal sein... Dann lieber ´ne etwas schwerere XT!



Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen 

Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren einen FunWorks LRS mit N-light/CX-Ray/Olympic und der macht eigentlich keine Probleme. Ich habe den Satz bei Ebay günstig bekommen, hatte vom Vorbesitzer aber eine kleine Delle im Hinterrad und deshalb auch etwas dezentriert. 
Beule hab ich rausgezogen und HR im eingebauten Zustand nachzentriert.

Seit dem hatte ich keine Probleme, Naben hab ich nie geöffnet und auch kein Fett dran. Läuft aber immer noch super 

Auch die gebrauchte FunWorks Rennrad-Nabe am Crosser ist komplett unauffällig und ist sogar die leichtläufigste meiner Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Naben müssten gelabelte aus Fernost sein.



Jup!

Also ich schildere nur meine Erfahrungen... 
In anderen Freds sind genug Ausfälle und Defekte von den Naben nachzulesen, ebenso schon in unserem Club live gesehen.
Waren keine FunWorks, aber baugleiche Naben mit einem anderen Label.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup!
> 
> Also ich schildere nur meine Erfahrungen...
> In anderen Freds sind genug Ausfälle und Defekte von den Naben nachzulesen, ebenso schon in unserem Club live gesehen.
> Waren keine FunWorks, aber baugleiche Naben mit einem anderen Label.



Natürlich! Man darf nicht verschweigen, dass die Naben nicht bei allen problemlos funktionieren. Allerdings gibt es aber auch genug Leute bei denen sie ohne Probleme laufen, laufen und laufen 

EDIT: Hat nicht jemand zufällig einen Eimer Druckluft für mich oder weiß wie ich die Kolben aus meiner Bremse zum Reinigen bekommen?


----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2012)

@ Marco: Bei Interesse haette ich einen Satz Crossmax SL abzugeben....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

Mein Schwager hätte auch noch einen *Satz Crossmax SL* abzugeben, da er mit Biken aufhören möchte. Nachwuchs im Anflug!!

rolleyes: Kann mich aber auch gar nicht daran erinnern, dass er jemals richtig mit Biken angefangen hat..)

War eben Vereinsklamotten abholen...
(Hersteller ist Maisch)







*Philipp*, was macht eigentlich dein Rennradaufbau???????


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mein Schwager hätte auch noch einen *Satz Crossmax SL* abzugeben, da er mit Biken aufhören möchte. Nachwuchs im Anflug!!
> 
> rolleyes: Kann mich aber auch gar nicht daran erinnern, dass er jemals richtig mit Biken angefangen hat..)
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

ich habe hier auch ein paar Klamotten von Maisch liegen. Sind qualtitativ meiner Meinung nach richtig gut.

Hatten wir nicht die Tage das Thema mit den neuen Schuhen? Et Voila!





Dafür kommen aber auch 2 Paar ausgelutschte Schuhe weg!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

Der ist zur Zeit mangels Geld etwas ins stocken geraten. Geburtstag gabs aber schöne Mavic Schuhe, heißen glaub ich Pro Road. Sind mit die einzigen aus denen ich nicht rausrutsche. Habe gesundheits bedingt etwas Probleme mit dem rechten Schuh und dem Hacken.
Das RR benötigt noch ein Hinterrad, die Stis und Bremsen. Alles passend für Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

Hallo Jens 

_Joa is´denn heut scho Weihnachten... _


Maisch ist richtig, richtig g..l & gut!! 
Habe Skiklamotten davon.

..und deine neuen Schühchen auch! 
Mit Sidi habe ich persönlich aber noch keine Erfahrungen. _N o c h_ nicht.

Und, wie war dein Tag? 
Habe dich heute morgen bereits online gesehen...  Urlaub?
Ich habe frei bis einschl. 11. April.
Umzug ist am 14. !! 


Gruß Marco


EDIT: Hi Philipp!!


----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

Hi ihr alle


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,


Sehr coole Schuhe, nur leider sind die mir zu schmal. Aber zum Glück gibt es von SIDI auch bei einigen Modellen die Mega ausführung.

Eins noch...... SCHUHE AUF DEM TISCH BRINGEN UNGLÜCK!

Also ganz schnell runter damit!

Ich habe heute meine Urlaub gebucht, 20.-27.06. Mittenwald  

Gruß aus (wo bin ich eigentlich)..... Augsburg

Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> _Joa is´denn heut scho Weihnachten... _
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

nix da mit frei oder Urlaub. Mein Chef ist im Urlaub und ich Idiot arbeite beide Tage diese Woche bisher wieder jeweils 12 Stunden!

Morgen wird der neue Kollege welcher unter anderem mir Arbeit abnehmen soll ein und um 17.30 Uhr ist Rennradtreff beim Arbeitgeber wofür ich das Rennrad bereits ins Auto gepackt habe. Unser Vorstandsvoritzender hat sich auch für morgen angemeldet was eigentlich für sinnloses Geballer steht!

Und fürs Forum habe ich in Leerlaufzeiten ja UMTS am Rechner!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2012)

Die Schuhe sind mal richtig klasse!

Schönen guten Abend


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> Sehr coole Schuhe, nur leider sind die mir zu schmal. Aber zum Glück gibt es von SIDI auch bei einigen Modellen die Mega ausführung.
> ...



Hallo Marcus,

sind ja nur fürs Foto dort platziert worden. Habe bereits SIDI Rennradschuhe und die sitzen richtig gut!

Grüße ins bayrische Schwaben
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle



Moin Philipp!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> Sehr coole Schuhe, nur leider sind die mir zu schmal. Aber zum Glück gibt es von SIDI auch bei einigen Modellen die Mega ausführung.
> ...



Hi, du heimatloser Streuner... 

Du kommst ja viel rum..., HH, Heilbronn, Augsburg... 

Mittenwald soll toll sein!? 

Viele Grüße 
Marco



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> nix da mit frei oder Urlaub. Mein Chef ist im Urlaub und ich Idiot arbeite beide Tage diese Woche bisher wieder jeweils 12 Stunden!
> 
> ...



Bis auf die 12h Arbeits klingt´s doch ganz gut!! ...Rennrad fahren, sinnloses Geballer....  TOP!


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Schuhe sind mal richtig klasse!
> 
> Schönen guten Abend



Hi Marcel,

die sind wirklich richtig gut. Zuerst wollte er mir diese Farbvariante andrehen...





Das habe ich dann dankend abgelehnt was er mit einem breiten Grinsen kommentiert hat.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bis auf die 12h Arbeits klingt´s doch ganz gut!! ...Rennrad fahren, sinnloses Geballer....  TOP!



Er hat mir mal in einem Gespräch mitgeteilt das er nicht wirklich trainieren kann, er könne nur Vollgas fahren. Hoffentlich hat er das dieses Jahr noch nicht allzu oft gemacht, dann tut das nicht so weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2012)

Hat hier jemand ein wenig Ahnung oder Erfahrung mit solchen GPS-Dingenskirchen...?!
Überlege alle Bikecomputer zu verkaufen und mir ein GPS-Gerät/Navi zu holen.
Da kann man auf den lästigen Radsensor und die noch lästigere Batterie davon verzichten..

Garmin 800 oder sowas..  (müsste halt noch etwas sparen.  ). Kann aber auch kleiner sein...


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein wenig Ahnung oder Erfahrung mit solchen GPS-Dingenskirchen...?!
> Überlege alle Bikecomputer zu verkaufen und mir ein GPS-Gerät/Navi zu holen.
> Da kann man auf den lästigen Radsensor und die noch lästigere Batterie davon verzichten..
> 
> Garmin 800 oder sowas..  (müsste halt noch etwas sparen.  ). Kann aber auch kleiner sein...



Ich hab jetzt seit vorgestern einen Falk Ibex für mich hier im Haus liegen. Habe ihn allerdings noch nicht persönlich in der Hand halten können.

Garmin soll von der Bedienung etwas umfangreich sein und der Falk deutlich selbsterklärender. Nur leider hab ich das Ding zwar im Haus aber noch nicht in der Hand gehalten...


----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand ein Hinterrad für ein RR mit Shimanofreilauf? Dann könnte die Kiste wenigstens anstandig stehen und würde nicht ständig umkippen


----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt seit vorgestern einen Falk Ibex für mich hier im Haus liegen. Habe ihn allerdings noch nicht persönlich in der Hand halten können.
> 
> Garmin soll von der Bedienung etwas umfangreich sein und der Falk deutlich selbsterklärender. Nur leider hab ich das Ding zwar im Haus aber noch nicht in der Hand gehalten...



Kenne ich auch. Das ist übel wenn man weiß wie nahe das Objekt der Begierde ist.


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand ein Hinterrad für ein RR mit Shimanofreilauf? Dann könnte die Kiste wenigstens anstandig stehen und würde nicht ständig umkippen



Ich schaue die Tage mal im Keller nach was da noch rumsteht bzw. frage mal ansonsten morgen nach ob bei uns noch was für wenig Geld rumfliegt. 

Qualität und Gewicht in welcher Prio?


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch. Das ist übel wenn man weiß wie nahe das Objekt der Begierde ist.



Ist gestern von der Post bei der Mutter unserer Vermieterin unten im Haus abgegeben worden. Leider steht die morgens mit dem Pflegedienst um 08.30 Uhr erst auf und legt sich Abends nach dem Pflegedienst um 19.30 Uhr wieder ins Bett.

Das ich aber sowohl gestern , heute als auch morgen früh bereits vor 08.00 Uhr aus dem Haus gehe kannst Du Dir ja denken wann ich bei meinen Arbeitszeiten wieder zuhause bin!


----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

Preis bei um die 50 Euro. dafür möglichst gut also billigster Einstieg Danke dir


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> die sind wirklich richtig gut. Zuerst wollte er mir diese Farbvariante andrehen...
> 
> ...



Besser so! 
Wo hast du sie her?

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen mal früher nach Dortmund und  schau mich schon mal nach Schuhen um


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Besser so!
> Wo hast du sie her?
> 
> Vielleicht fahre ich morgen mal früher nach Dortmund und  schau mich schon mal nach Schuhen um



www.fahrradprofi.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

Soich bin dann auch schon wieder raus.
 Gute Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

Ich bin raus, Gure N8!


----------



## reddevil72 (3. April 2012)

Fahre seit 3 Jahren einen Garmin Edge 705 auf allen Rädern. Hat 3 Fahrradprofile, GPS und umfangreiche Trainingsfunktionen inkl Herzfrequenz. Zubehör gibts von Trittfrequenz bis Wattkurbel. Die Bedienung ist nicht gerade intuitiv, der 800er scheint hier allerdings massiv besser zu sein. Das Gerät ist jeden Tag und bei jedem Wetter klaglos im Einsatz. GPS funktioniert perfekt (1 Woche Gardasee ohne Ortskenntnis, nie verfahren). Würde das Geld jederzeit wieder ausgeben, resp sofort einen 800er bestellen, falls der Altershammer zuschlägt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Fahre seit 3 Jahren einen Garmin Edge 705 auf allen Rädern. Hat 3 Fahrradprofile, GPS und umfangreiche Trainingsfunktionen inkl Herzfrequenz. Zubehör gibts von Trittfrequenz bis Wattkurbel. Die Bedienung ist nicht gerade intuitiv, der 800er scheint hier allerdings massiv besser zu sein. Das Gerät ist jeden Tag und bei jedem Wetter klaglos im Einsatz. GPS funktioniert perfekt (1 Woche Gardasee ohne Ortskenntnis, nie verfahren). Würde das Geld jederzeit wieder ausgeben, resp sofort einen 800er bestellen, falls der Altershammer zuschlägt.



Hi!

Der 705er von meinem Kumpel war der Auslöser für mich...  

Ich habe aber beim 800er gesehen, dass ein Geschw.-Sender im Lieferumpfang ist. Ich möchte die Geschw.-Erfassung aber ausschließlich über GPS haben. Auch wegen der vielen Radgrößen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## reddevil72 (4. April 2012)

Verschiedene Radgrössen sind kein Problem. Der Garmin kalibriert sich bei jedem Gebrauch neu. Der Sender wird va aktiv, wenn das GPS-Signal schlecht ist. Ausserdem fungiert er auch als Trittfrequenzsensor.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2012)

Also ein klarer Kauftip von dir!? 

Hm,......, meine Schwester arbeitet in einem Bikeshop, da werd ich mal anklopfen... 

Erstmal DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne "freie Schuhwahl"...


Gute N8!


----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)

Wer nicht?
Guten Morgen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wer nicht?
> Guten Morgen.


Ich.


----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)

Du willst keine freie Schuhwahl?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2012)

Was? Freie Auswahl? Will ich auch - wobei ich hab schmale Füße, da könnten mir die Sidis auch passen


----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)

hier mal zwei Bilder meiner neuen Treter: 












mal wieder eine überragende Bildqualität


----------



## BENDERR (4. April 2012)

schicke schuhe. 
mavic macht wirklich schöne schuhe mittlerweile


----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)

Mir gefallen die auch immer am besten. meine MTB-Schuhe sind auch von Mavic und die sind top. Hab fÃ¼r die damals 70 â¬ bezahlt und da waren sogar noch Stollen dabei. Ein Freund hat sich im Urlaub im Vinschgau mit seinen 200 Euro Sidis stÃ¤ndig hingelegt weils beim Laufen zu glatt war. Ich hatte dagegen gar keine Probleme. Auch sonst ist die Verarbeitung sehr gut. bei seinen Sidis ist dann beim ersten StÃ¼rz gleich eine Schnalle abgerissen...


----------



## bene94 (4. April 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> brauche ne kurze LRS Beratung. Habe 3 zur Auswahl, und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Werfe mal den hier in den Raum: 
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...26er-MTB/Sets/Novatec-Disc-FRM333-Schwarz.htm

Den Gleichen, einfach in 29", fÃ¤hrt bei uns beinahe das ganze Team als Trainings- oder Wettkampflaufradsatz.

Oder mit der 388: http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...26er-MTB/Sets/Novatec-Disc-FRM388-Schwarz.htm


----------



## maddda (4. April 2012)

Das sind aber auch Naben, die gerne mal Probleme machen

Ist auch direkt aus Fernost, bei meinem LRS hat nemmich der Freilauf zicken gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (4. April 2012)

Ist nun mein dritter LRS mit Novatec Naben (2*fürs Bike und 1* fürs RR). Einzig die Lager waren am Bike mal durch, sonst war bei mir nie was. Muss aber auch sage, dass ich schon bei einem Satz 240s die Lager durchgefahren habe.


----------



## maddda (4. April 2012)

Joa eben ich glaube aber, dass der gute Herr mit-alu-heizen etwas sorgloseres möchte...

Das lagerprob gabs ja bei den Novatecs doch extrem oft


----------



## bene94 (4. April 2012)

Wie war das nochmal: Leicht, sorglos, billig. Wähle zwei. Oder so ähnlich?


----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)




----------



## maddda (4. April 2012)

Jup und der Spruch stimmt zu100%


Wenn man einen Sorglosen LRS um, 1300gr haben möchte sind halt leider immer um die 700 fällig


----------



## unocz (4. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup und der Spruch stimmt zu100%
> 
> 
> Wenn man einen Sorglosen LRS um, 1300gr haben möchte sind halt leider immer um die 700 fällig


 
das stimmt wohl


----------



## hhninja81 (4. April 2012)

Moin die Herrn,

zu hause ist es am schönsten.... 
In HH angekommen und jetzt ein richtig langes und entspanntes Oster-WE!

Leider soll das Wetter nicht so schön werden, ich werde die Zeit aber trotzdem für ein paar schöne Std. auf dem Bike nutzen! Evtl finde ich für die restliche Zeit ja noch was "leichtes, sorgloses oder billiges" 

Gruß von der Elbe 
Marcus


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (4. April 2012)

Tach Leute,

ich hab mir im LB Forum einen LRS geholt. Muss den nur noch abholen.
Ist einer mit Novatec Naben, mal schauen wie sie sich in der Praxis schlagen.

Ich werde berichten wenn ich ihn habe, wenn er verbaut ist, wenn die erste Fahrt gemacht ist und wenn sie rumzicken.

VG
marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

Hi Marcus!


Bin gespannt, Marco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2012)

Nabend zusammen, alles fit für die Feiertage? Neo-Überschuhe schon rausgeholt 

@Constantin: zerlegt und verpackt  werde dann morgen endlich mal deine P6 von der Service-Adresse holen....


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, alles fit für die Feiertage? Neo-Überschuhe schon rausgeholt
> 
> @Constantin: zerlegt und verpackt


Fit?

Kein bisschen!


Perrrfekt! 

Klappt's mit morgen? 


Die Stütze hast du immernoch nicht abgeholt???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch Naben, die gerne mal Probleme machen
> 
> Ist auch direkt aus Fernost, bei meinem LRS hat nemmich der Freilauf zicken gemacht.






Danke dir, maddda, jetzt stehe ich mit der Meinung nicht mehr alleine da.

Ich merke immer wieder: _Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x_ !! 
Dann lieber einen herkömmlichen XT-LRS.


Willkommen z.H., Marcus!


----------



## hhninja81 (4. April 2012)

Moin Marco und Constantin...

ich hoffe euch geht es gut...
Ich habe gerade für das Drössiger eine Tune Sattelstütze gekauft (Danke an die anderen Angebote!). So langsam kommt das Ding in Schwung.

@Marco: Du hast eine Kurbel zum Verkauf gehabt, ist die noch zu haben?
Bin gerade in Kauflaune


----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)

Kauflaune ist was feines hab gerade eine Fernbedinung für die Zentralverriegelung meines 16 Jahre alten Ford gekauft. Wenn die funktioniert dann hat er abgesehen von ner Klimaanlage und ner Sitzheizung fast alles. Platz wäre noch ganz nett aber der rüstet sich schlecht nach


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

Fiesta?

Ka? D)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Fiesta?
> 
> Ka? D)



Bronco?


----------



## hhninja81 (4. April 2012)

Hat von euch jemand schon einmal sein Bike in der Bahn mitgenommen?

Möchte von HH nach Mittenwald fahren und habe kein bock, die ganze Zeit im Gepäckteil auf das gute Stück aufzupassen..

Ist es besser, das Bike in eine Tasche/Koffer zu packen oder wie wird das Bike transportiert?


----------



## BENDERR (4. April 2012)

Weiß ja nicht wie weit das ist.. aber von meiner stadt bis nach SB sinds 45 min zug und ich hab mein rad schon ein paar mal einfach in den gang gestellt und mich in so nen 4er gesetzt.. wenn nich viel los is garkein problem!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand schon einmal sein Bike in der Bahn mitgenommen?
> 
> Möchte von HH nach Mittenwald fahren und habe kein bock, die ganze Zeit im Gepäckteil auf das gute Stück aufzupassen..
> 
> Ist es besser, das Bike in eine Tasche/Koffer zu packen oder wie wird das Bike transportiert?


Ja, ich.

Im Bike-Koffer.

Ist am entspanntesten, würde ich sagen.
Gut gepackt ist das schon ziemlich sorglos.
Das Schleppen ist beim Ein-/Aus- bzw- Umsteigen etwas nervig... aber sonst...

So braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen machen, dass jemand beim Vorbeigehen einen Kratzer am schönen Bike verursacht.

Bei dieser Reise von ca. 900km würde ich dir den Koffer empfehlen


----------



## ohneworte (4. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Und der Marcus hat jetzt bereits Wochenende!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. April 2012)

Nabend!

Sitz auch grad im Hotel, hab mein Fixie mit der Bahn in den Urlaub mitgenommen....
Bin aber IR und RE gefahren im ICE kann man Bikes meines wissens nicht mitnehmen.

Hier noch ein Bild von der heutigen Tour, die Continental die ich drauf hab sind echt spitze durch Wald, Schotter überall kein Problem.
Nur manchmal heisst es drücken bei der starren 46/18er Übersetzung.

Bis dann!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

Cool, Dennis!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco und Constantin...
> 
> ich hoffe euch geht es gut...
> Ich habe gerade für das Drössiger eine Tune Sattelstütze gekauft (Danke an die anderen Angebote!). So langsam kommt das Ding in Schwung.
> ...



falls marcos kurbel schon weg ist, dann kannst du auch mal bei mir im album gucken.


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool, Dennis!


Grüß Dich!
Werd jetzt noch kurz an die Bar gehen...


----------



## ohneworte (4. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Grüß Dich!
> Werd jetzt noch kurz an die Bar gehen...



Wie Bar? Da gibt es dann ja gleich doppelt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Grüß Dich!
> Werd jetzt noch kurz an die Bar gehen...


Was gibt's denn schönes?


Kurbeln, welche Kurbeln?

Könnte auch eine gebrauchen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2012)

*@Dennis*

Servus! 

Wie gewohnt von dir..


----------



## hhninja81 (4. April 2012)

Danke für die Info mit der Tasche/Koffer... dann brauche ich den Zusatz "Fahrradmitnahme" nicht beachten und könnte mit dem ICE fahren?

Marco du hast eine PN


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie Bar? Da gibt es dann ja gleich doppelt !


Tja...



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn schönes


Gab nur 2 Campari Orange und ein Weizen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@Dennis*
> 
> Servus!
> 
> Wie gewohnt von dir..



Ein spätes Servus  und MERCI an Dich!!

Und gleichzeitig eine gute Nacht, es wird Zeit...

Bis die Tage!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info mit der Tasche/Koffer... dann brauche ich den Zusatz "Fahrradmitnahme" nicht beachten und könnte mit dem ICE fahren?





Eigentlich müsstest du das Kästchen dann ja nicht ankreuzen.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das aber mit der DB abklären.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du das Kästchen dann ja nicht ankreuzen.
> 
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde das aber mit der DB abklären.



 gehe morgen/heute mal zum Bahnhof...

Danke und GN8


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. April 2012)

nadenn gute Nacht


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Guten morgen

Würde mich jetzt auch gern mitm Rad in die Bahn setzen und wohin fahren.

Nein es ist kein Ka oder Fiesta, wie sollen da denn Fahrräder reinpassen?

Es ist ein Escort Orion. Also ein Escort mit großem Kofferraum.


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. April 2012)

Moin zusammen. Heute noch und dann ab in die ferien.

Habe das projekt von der lefty im toad rahmen mal auf eis gelegt.
Muss noch bischen warten. Habe da noch ne investition in meine harley und dann kommt mal wieder das fahrradl dran.

bei uns "seichts" in strömen

Da werd ich mal wieder in den kraftraum gehen...wärend der arbeit...


----------



## maddda (5. April 2012)

Morgäääääääään,


So jetzt gehts erst mal mit dem stabileren meiner Räder nach Winterberg


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info mit der Tasche/Koffer... dann brauche ich den Zusatz "Fahrradmitnahme" nicht beachten und könnte mit dem ICE fahren?
> 
> Marco du hast eine PN



Im Prinzip reicht irgendeine Verpackung, ein Müllbeutel tuts u.U. auch schon. Wir haben hier eine ganz gute Lösung speziell für Zugfahrten
http://www.tranzbag.com/00-1-home/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

Moin!



InoX schrieb:


> Nein es ist kein Ka oder Fiesta, wie sollen da denn Fahrräder reinpassen?
> 
> Es ist ein Escort Orion. Also ein Escort mit großem Kofferraum.



Das ist ein Rucksack-Escort, in Fachkreisen. 
Oje, erinnert mich an meine Lehrzeit bei Ford..   Lang ist´s her.. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Heute noch und dann ab in die ferien.
> 
> Habe das projekt von der lefty im toad rahmen mal auf eis gelegt.
> Muss noch bischen warten. Habe da noch ne investition in meine harley und dann kommt mal wieder das fahrradl dran.
> ...



  Bist du dein eigener Chef, Jens??




Ich habe Urlaub und wir haben scheiZZ Wetter !!!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. April 2012)

nö bin ich nicht...nur nen guten job hier.

Wenn man beim bund arbeitet kann man sowas manchmal machen. Für was haben wir ja nen eigenen kraftraum hier und der muss gebraucht werden...


----------



## BENDERR (5. April 2012)

achja die guuute bundeswehr 
ich war in so ner kompanie mit sportverrückter führung.. da stand (fast) jeden tag sport aufm dienstplan..
"aber schee wars!" ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. April 2012)

Wir trampeln durchs Getreide,
wir trampeln durch die Saat,
Hurra ! wir verblöden,
für uns bezahlt der Staat !

8 Jahre Bundeswehr (bei ner Luftlandetruppe) hinterlassen ihre Spuren


Glück Ab !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)




----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nö bin ich nicht...nur nen guten job hier.
> 
> Wenn man beim *bund* arbeitet kann man sowas manchmal machen. Für was haben wir ja nen eigenen kraftraum hier und der muss gebraucht werden...



bund in CH = http://www.admin.ch/


----------



## onkel_doc (5. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> bund in CH = http://www.admin.ch/



genau

nicht das militär...und auch nicht beamter...der status würde schon seit geraumer zeit in der schweiz abgschaft...


----------



## BENDERR (5. April 2012)

immer diese albernen schweizer...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. April 2012)

Hätte aber auch das Bundesheer sein können.

Ach ne das sind ja die Ösis


----------



## reddevil72 (5. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> gehe morgen/heute mal zum Bahnhof...
> 
> Danke und GN8


 

in der CH zählen verpackte Bikes als normales Reisegepäck und können gebührenfrei mitgeführt werden (www.tranzbag.com).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

War zwischen Kistenschleppen und Kistenschleppen auch kurz unterwegs...


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Sehr schone Bilder Marco.
Hätte auch gern solche Berge vor der Tür. 
und mehr fahren würde ich auch gern aber da gabe es Probleme mit meiner Freundin. War grade noch ne Runde laufen und hab mich dabei bei ein paar Sprints ausgepowert. Für einen Nightride fehlt leider die passende Beleuchtung. Die Sigma Karma taugt zwar aber mehr als spottige Ergänzung. Vielleicht hol ich mir mal noch den Chinaböller. Den hat ein Freund von mir und der ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

Hi du!

Danke.

JETZT wird das Beleuchtungsklimbim günstig, soll heißen * jetzt zuschlagen*!  
Wenn günstig, dann würde ich eine mytinysun nehmen. Die Start900 oder Sport900 mit dem OLS oder so.
Andere schwören auf die Magicshine..hmmm.. 
Mytinysun bietet halt einen Ansprechpartner und die sitzen in _good old germany_..

Nightrides im Sommer sind auch goil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. April 2012)

nabend alle zusammen.

marco wie machen sich die renegade, sind die alltagstauglich? pannen? usw.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

Hi Matthias.

Sind mMn die besten 29er Rennreifen. 
Bin die im dicksten Schlamm beim 24h-Rennen in Idstein gefahren, da haben die 26er-Nobby-Nic-Fahrer geschoben. Kein Spaß!
Strecke wurde mittendrin noch geändert.
Wir sind dort im Team zwei 29er-Fahrer mit kaum profilierten Reifen gewesen, alle haben komisch geguckt, aber WIR sind gefahren. 

Sehr pannensicher & rollen verdammt gut!!!!!

*ABER:*
Ich bekomme die Reifen nicht auf meine ZTR Crest! Frag mal den Maik zu dem Thema (vegeta2205).., er wollte es mir auch nicht glauben.
Und das ist kein Montagefehler oder so!

Ich habe einen Schwalbe Rocket Ron, welcher ebenfalls nicht auf die Crest geht. Das vordere Gegenstück kann ich fast drauf werfen...  Komisch, aber die Erfahrung wirst du im 29er-Bereich auch noch machen..    Da üben wohl viele Hersteller noch!? 

Auf der Crest fahre ich nur MAXXIS, da bin ich in max. 5min/Reifen durch.

Aber zurück zur Frage, der Renegade ist sonst klasse!!


----------



## unocz (5. April 2012)

das klingt gut und wir breit ist er im vergleich zu  ikon, also der renegade ist ja 1.95, kann man da noch von komfort sprechen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

Das ist halt kein 2,4er Nobby oder so, aber der baut wirklich nicht sonderlich schmal. Die Breite beim 1,95er ist recht ordentlich. 
Sind keine Asphaltschneider, keine Angst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

Habe noch einen Satz silberne Conti X-Kings hier, aber die habe ich noch nicht montiert bisher...
Bin da mal gespannt.


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Glaube der chinaböller ist mit einer der genannten Lampen identisch. Die gibts bei Amazon für 55 Euro und die scheint ganz gut zu sein. Muss mir die Dinger nochmal anschauen wenn Geld da ist. Hab grade erst die Startgebühr für das Heavy24 und den Wehlabergmarathon bezahlt. Und bissel was gespart hab ich auch noch...wollen im Sommer nen Roadtrip durch Österreich, italien und Frankreich machen. Mit der Anfahrt aus Potsdam werden die Benzinkosten schon ordentlich


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Hallo mein Schaaatz...

Wenn ich Hdr nicht schon so oft gesehen hätte wurde ich den jetzt auch gucken. Hab mir jetzt Reservoirdogs eingelegt. Freundin schläft ja


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Heute morgen um 06.45 Uhr aus dem Haus und um 21.05 Uhr zurück! und das am Gruendonnerstag und Chef im Urlaub!

Dienstag bleibe ich aber sowas von Zuhause, das glaubt mir keiner!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

Naaaa Jens....   Ab in die Feiertage. Haste dir verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hallo mein Schaaatz...
> 
> Wenn ich Hdr nicht schon so oft gesehen hätte wurde ich den jetzt auch gucken. Hab mir jetzt Reservoirdogs eingelegt. Freundin schläft ja



Hat eben eine Weile gedauert....    Aber es hat dann geklingelt.


So, den Bauch voller Gyros, das Lapi auf der Couch und jetzt noch ein _______ !!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich heute ein wenig gefrustet 

Das Paket von Bike24 erwarte ich schon seit Samstag und laut DHL ist es auch schon seit 2 Tagen im Zustellauto. Bis heute war mir das egal, da ich eh in der Uni war.
Die XTR-Kassette und mein "neues" Handy sind aber auch noch nicht da obwohl schon länger bestellt 

Zu allem Überfluss kann ich morgen auch nicht mit dem Bergamont raus, da die XX nach ewiger Zickerei auch noch Hinten undicht ist. 
Extra klasse, wo bekomme ich über Ostern neue Dichtungen für den Bremssattel her?


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich heute ein wenig gefrustet
> 
> Das Paket von Bike24 erwarte ich schon seit Samstag und laut DHL ist es auch schon seit 2 Tagen im Zustellauto. Bis heute war mir das egal, da ich eh in der Uni war.
> Die XTR-Kassette und mein "neues" Handy sind aber auch noch nicht da obwohl schon länger bestellt
> ...



Da lob ich mir doch mein Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert...Rad!


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir doch mein Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert...Rad!




hast du mal nachgefragt wegen eines Hinterrades?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir doch mein Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert...Rad!



Klasse! Was für eine Aufmunterung 

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht die Anderen Räder nehmen könnte, aber ich will einfach nicht 

Nja vom Renner fehlt auch immernoch das HR. Hab diese mistige Kassette zu Brei getreten. Jetzt gibts leider keinen Ersatz für Miché-Kassetten in 9-Fach für Miché Freiläufe für Campa-Schaltungen.
Da kriegt man echts Kotzen.

Immerhin konnte ich vorhin noch die Beläge retten


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. April 2012)

Nabend die Herren.

Hab vorhin mein neuer LRS montiert und musste feststellen dass meine vordere Bremsscheibe ziemlich viel material verloren hat. 
Gibt es einen Richtwert bei dem man die Scheibe wechseln sollte/muss.
Ist ne Ashima Windcutter und hab von den 1,9 mm ursprünglicher Dicke noch 1mm über 

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> hast du mal nachgefragt wegen eines Hinterrades?



Sorry, im Arbeitsstress vergessen. Hole ich Dienstag nach!


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sorry, im Arbeitsstress vergessen. Hole ich Dienstag nach!



Mach ganz ruhig. Kannst ja vielleicht einfach mal drauf achten. Vielleicht läuft dir ja was passendes über den Weg. Du siehst ja doch sehr viele Läden.


1mm an der Bremsscheibe ist schon arg wenig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> 1mm an der Bremsscheibe ist schon arg wenig



..sehr dezent ausgedrückt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..sehr dezent ausgedrückt!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wieso das, datt geit noch!


----------



## reddevil72 (5. April 2012)

Damit kann man ganz LANGE bremsenð


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

Das ist wie mit dem Schnüffelstück!


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Echt ma... dat is doch noch juuut


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2012)

früher, im krieg, wären wir froh gewesen wenn wir 1mm bremsscheiben gehabt hätten.. !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2012)

..am guten, alten Leopard!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

N8!


Schönes Benutzerbild, Marco...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. April 2012)

guten moooooorgen,

so heute mal den einzigen guten tag zum fahren ausnutzen


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

Guten Morgen die Herren...

hier in HH ist keine Wolke am Himmel zu sehen aber es ist arschkalt. 

Noch einmal Danke für die Hilfe mit dem Radtransport. Ich werde das Bike in meine Fahrradtasche packen und mir einen ICE aussuchen, der nicht so voll sein sollte. Dann gibt es keine Probleme.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> N8!
> 
> 
> Schönes Benutzerbild, Marco...



Da ha er sich wirklich prima getroffen!


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> guten moooooorgen,
> 
> so heute mal den einzigen guten tag zum fahren ausnutzen



Ich werde auch gleich gegen 10.00 Uhr zu eine 80-90 Km Tour aufbrechen. Mal sehen wie ich die durchhalte, ich war dieses Jahr bisher maximal dreiStunden unterwegs.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2012)

moin moin

hier hats dicken nebel und alles ist nass

änderungen an meinem toad...

Vorbau Easton 75mm, Lenker Salsa Promoto Carbon mit 31,8





gestern noch in Luzern gewesen...hübsch essen mit meiner hübschen freundin...





und noch beide 29er auf einmal.

An meinem Rocky hats nen King Cage gegeben...





schönen tag euch allen. Sicher wird es noch auf das bike gehen. Riva naht und ich muss noch bischen was machen...greets


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Herren...
> 
> hier in HH ist keine Wolke am Himmel zu sehen aber es ist arschkalt.
> 
> ...



Ach ja, Moin zusammen erst einmal!

Hier gar nicht so weit weg von Dir ist es bewölkt und von den Temperaturen eigentlich ganz erträglich. Ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das Wetter auf relativ Dichter Entfernung ist.

Dienstag war ich Mittags im Landkreis Osnabrück wo die Sonne bei knapp 15 Grad schien, auf dem Weg nach Scheessel waren in HB nur noch 9 und in Scheessel 6 davon übrig. In der Naehe von Kiel war mein Kollege bei 3 grad und Schnneregen unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2012)

guten morgen!

bei mir ist heute putzen angesagt! (und vielleicht noch ne kleine rekom runde  )
morgen erstes rennen der saison.. (nach 5 jahren mtb abstinenz!) bin mal gespannt wies laufen wird. 
bin jedenfalls RICHTIG heiß drauf!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

Moin @all!


 @Marcus


Hier ist es auch schön, nur eben kalt.

Ich hab gestern meine km zu Fuß und mit der Stadtgurke gemacht.


Viel Erfolg morgen, BENDERR!

5 Jahre sind viel...


@ohneworte-Jens: das dachte ich mir auch 

@onkel_doc-Jens: gleich 2 29er... ich weis nicht...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

Ach ja, ich habe gestern mal etwas positives in Sachen Kundenservice erlebt...
Mir ist doch mein IPhone runtergefallen, keine optischen Schäden aber das Touchscreen ohne Funktion....
Und was soll ich sagen, die haben mir anstandslos ein neues Handy (sorry IPhone ) gegeben obwohl meine Garantie seit 8 Tagen abgelaufen war! 
Eigentlich bin ich mit der Erwartung eines leeren Portemonnaies in den Shop gegangen und jetzt so etwas  Die Kohle geht jetzt direkt in den Bikeurlaub
Es geht also auch anders "Herr Drössiger" 

Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da ha er sich wirklich prima getroffen!



Du Sack!! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich werde auch gleich gegen 10.00 Uhr zu eine 80-90 Km Tour aufbrechen. Mal sehen wie ich die durchhalte, ich war dieses Jahr bisher maximal dreiStunden unterwegs.



Bluten sollst du!!   Möge dir das Laktat in den Beinen köcheln....  





*späßchen*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2012)

Erstmal "*Moin MännerZ*" , hier etwas für die morgendliche Augenpflege...










?? Sind da Holz-Nokons montiert ??


----------



## cpprelude (6. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erstmal "*Moin MännerZ*" , hier etwas für die morgendliche Augenpflege...
> ?? Sind da Holz-Nokons montiert ??


 
Wenn dann aus Bambus, ist flexibler.  Moin MädelZ.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2012)

moin

gleich erst mal gepflegt was gegen den altagsstress tun. alles vergessen und relaxen ist angesagt.

also ab aufs bike!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2012)

@onkel_doc-Jens: gleich 2 29er... ich weis nicht...



Klar sind es zwei...ein trainingsrad und ein wettkampfrad oder wenn mal eines einen defekt hat hat man einen guten ersatz.

Mit dem toad fahr ich dieses jahr auch mal noch nen rennen...

Und ein 26er hab ich ja auch noch.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. April 2012)

@Benderr
wo ist den heut ein Rennen ?
Komme auch aus dem gelobten Land, hab aber von rennen hier in der Umgebung nix mitbekommen.

können das auch per PN klären.

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Benderr
> *wo ist den heut ein Rennen ?*
> Komme auch aus dem gelobten Land, hab aber von rennen hier in der Umgebung nix mitbekommen.
> 
> ...


Morgen soll das Rennen doch sein...


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Osterei für meine Holde fertiggeschraubt:




Jetzt gehts auch nochmal aufs Bike, der 2 Tage anhaltende Dauerregen hat nämlich heute Nachmittag Pause.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

Ordentlich 


Da wird 'se sich freuen.

Fährt sie auch gern Rad?


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2012)

genau, morgen ist das rennen 
und zwar der erste lauf des eifel-mosel-cups in fell (bei trier).
is zwar kein klassisches cc-rennen mehr, aber das musste irgendwie geändert und etwas umformuliert werden weil der landesverband bzw. der bdr sich da querstellen mit hobby- und lizenzfahrer in einem rennen starten lassen usw.. 
sind halt jetzt ca. doppelt so lange runden, dafür werden eben weniger gefahren.. aber im prinzip immernoch ein cc-rennen 

jedenfalls wurde das gutes stück heut morgen fertig gemacht fürs rennen:


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

Ist schon ziemlich schön, dein Grand Canyon 


Die innen verlegten Züge machen viel aus bei der Optik.


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du Sack!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

Es waren dann 87 Kilometer in 4:07 Stunden Größtenteils über Stock und Stein. Hätte nicht erwartet das das schon so gut geht, wobei jetzt die Beine schon schmerzen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

Cool, Jens 


Welches Bike kam zum Einsatz?


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Osterei für meine Holde fertiggeschraubt:
> 
> ...



Schönes Stück für die holde weibliche Begleitung. Da meine nicht aufs Bike steigt habe ich ihr einen Blumenstrauß mitgebracht weil sie mich ohne Noelerei heute weggelassen hat.


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ordentlich
> 
> 
> Da wird 'se sich freuen.
> ...



hoffe mit dem noch etwas lieber 

Da sie Kanadierin aus Vancouver ist kamen sowie so nur zwei Rahmen-Marken in Frage, Anbauteil waren auch klar, nur die Kurbel wird auch noch gegen RF getauscht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> hoffe mit dem noch etwas lieber
> 
> *Da sie Kanadierin aus Vancouver ist kamen sowie so nur zwei Rahmen-Marken in Frage, Anbauteil waren auch klar, nur die Kurbel wird auch noch gegen RF getauscht*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> genau, morgen ist das rennen
> und zwar der erste lauf des eifel-mosel-cups in fell (bei trier).
> is zwar kein klassisches cc-rennen mehr, aber das musste irgendwie geändert und etwas umformuliert werden weil der landesverband bzw. der bdr sich da querstellen mit hobby- und lizenzfahrer in einem rennen starten lassen usw..
> sind halt jetzt ca. doppelt so lange runden, dafür werden eben weniger gefahren.. aber im prinzip immernoch ein cc-rennen
> ...



Viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

Endlich ist mein Lockout fertig und ich habe die DLO Einheit getauscht....

Gerade weil die Sachen von ALEX handmade aussehen, machen sie so besonders. 





Habe meine "rehhaften" Körper heute 47km durch die Gegend getrieben... Kopf wieder frei


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Osterei für meine Holde fertiggeschraubt:
> 
> ...



Und was bekommt sie zu Weihnachten....?


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool, Jens
> 
> 
> Welches Bike kam zum Einsatz?



Das Hier: 



Ich hatte ja nach dem letzten Dienstag nach dem Gewicht von 100,6 Kg ein wenig damit spekuliert Heute die Premiere für das 29er zu geben. Leider zeigte die Waage dann diesen Dienstag 101,0 Kg an und somit muß das gute Stück noch ein wenig im Stall bleiben.

Wobei ich nach der heutigen Tour mir den Spaß gemacht habe mich wieder entgegen der Gewohnheit auf die Waage zu stellen,... ich muss jetzt gleich wieder los!















Nee, natürlich völliger Quatsch. Kommenden Dienstag ist der nächste Stichtag (und das nach Ostern...).


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Lockout fertig und ich habe die DLO Einheit getauscht....
> 
> Gerade weil die Sachen von ALEX handmade aussehen, machen sie so besonders.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus,

Magura Durin?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und was bekommt sie zu Weihnachten....?



Da gibt es dann einen Ferrari!

Bei Autos ist das mit den kanadischen Marken doch ein wenig schwerer!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Lockout fertig und ich habe die DLO Einheit getauscht....
> 
> Gerade weil die Sachen von ALEX handmade aussehen, machen sie so besonders.
> 
> ...


Leeecker 

Wieviel leichter als original?




ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Hier:
> >UNIVEGA<
> Ich hatte ja nach dem letzten Dienstag nach dem Gewicht von 100,6 Kg ein  wenig damit spekuliert Heute die Premiere für das 29er zu geben. Leider  zeigte die Waage dann diesen Dienstag 101,0 Kg an und somit muß das  gute Stück noch ein wenig im Stall bleiben.
> 
> ...


 Ouh, schön!
 Da fährt man gerne mit, was?

 Ach, die Tendenz zeigt doch nach unten.
 Ob du aber über die Feiertage abnimmst, ist fraglich


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und was bekommt sie zu Weihnachten....?



http://www.wiegele.com/


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> Magura Durin?
> 
> ...



Na Sub 100 Jens 

ja ist eine Durin 100R. Eigentlich ist mal etwas neues fällig aber nach 2 Umlackierungen und den Umbau auf 100mm, Tapered und jetzt dem Lockout hänge ich irgendwie an dem Ding... wie und wo war die Tour heute?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.wiegele.com/


Au, geil!


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Leeecker
> 
> Wieviel leichter als original?
> 
> ...



Eben!


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Leeecker
> 
> Wieviel leichter als original?



Habe ich voll vergessen zu wiegen, mir ging es bei dem Ding auch mehr um die Optik und Funktion.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habe ich voll vergessen zu wiegen, mir ging es bei dem Ding auch mehr um die Optik und Funktion.


Ach du Sch... 

Au backe 

- ich lache mit dir  -


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.wiegele.com/



Ich glaube der Jens wird seinem Schatz eher diese Dinger besorgen..





natürlich in Kombination mit anständigen Pedalen


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ach du sch...
> 
> Au backe :d
> 
> - ich lache mit dir  -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2012)

auch zurück mit meiner holden.

waren dann heute 3,5h über die schönsten aussichtspunkte in unserer gegend und trails gecheckt für Juli und sept.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> auch zurück mit meiner holden.
> 
> waren dann heute 3,5h über die schönsten aussichtspunkte in unserer gegend und *trails gecheckt für Juli und sept.*


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2012)

@ ohneworte: 
vielen dank 

@hhninja:
wo hast du denn den schicken lockout her?
gibts das auch für rock shox (sid)? 
bin meinem lenkerlockout nämlich überdrüssig.. aber ganz ohne möcht ich auch nicht :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> @hhninja:
> wo hast du denn den schicken lockout her?
> gibts das auch für rock shox (sid)?
> bin meinem lenkerlockout nämlich überdrüssig.. aber ganz ohne möcht ich auch nicht :/


Willst du nicht erstmal an die "großen Brocken" ran?


Der Lockout ist vom User >ALEX<


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Willst du nicht erstmal an die "großen Brocken" ran?
> 
> 
> Der Lockout ist vom User >ALEX<



Richtig, der Hebel ist von >ALEX< aber ich brauchte dafür noch eine neue DLO Einheit...

eigentlich sieht das Ding so aus:


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

<ALEX< hat mir jetzt schon ein paar Sachen gemacht und ist echt fit!

XX Schelle



P6 Wippe


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na Sub 100 Jens
> 
> ja ist eine Durin 100R. Eigentlich ist mal etwas neues fällig aber nach 2 Umlackierungen und den Umbau auf 100mm, Tapered und jetzt dem Lockout hänge ich irgendwie an dem Ding... wie und wo war die Tour heute?
> 
> Gruß



So orange würde die auch gut in mein Bike passen.

Und Sub 100 hört sich irgendwie gut an.


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Jens wird seinem Schatz eher diese Dinger besorgen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So orange würde die auch gut in mein Bike passen.



Das würde bestimmt gut aussehen 
Mut zur Farbe, ich kenne einen guten Lackierer


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das würde bestimmt gut aussehen
> Mut zur Farbe, ich kenne einen guten Lackierer



Und ich einen Arbeitgeber mit einer richtig modernen Lackieranlage!

Und gute Lackierer auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich einen Arbeitgeber mit eine richtig modernen Lackieranlage!
> 
> Und gute Lackierer auch!



Glückskind..


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Glückskind..



Manchmal...


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Willst du nicht erstmal an die "großen Brocken" ran?
> 
> 
> Der Lockout ist vom User >ALEX<



ja, aber für die richtig großen brocken muss ich noch etwas sparen.. als student is man ja immer knapp bei kasse 
es soll nämlich dann gleich was ordentliches werden. 

und in der zwischenzeit kann man ja ruhig auch mal die ein oder andere kleinigkeit verändern ^^


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

Haben wir vom Benderr eigentlich den Namen schon?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja, aber für die richtig großen brocken muss ich  noch etwas sparen.. als student is man ja immer knapp bei kasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde fahren, fahren, fahren und dann die großen Sachen kaufen.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Haben wir vom Benderr eigentlich den Namen schon?


Glaube nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich würde fahren, fahren, fahren und dann die großen Sachen kaufen.
> 
> 
> Glaube nicht...



Dann wird das aber mal Zeit!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann wird das aber mal Zeit!


Für BENDERR?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2012)

N8!


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Für BENDERR?



Für wen denn sonst?

Ansonsten auch gute N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für wen denn sonst?
> 
> Ansonsten auch gute N8



Hättest ja auch mich meinen können 


...jetzt bin ich aber weg...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2012)

Guten Morgen

ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mit dem Bike oder dem Schlitten in die Harburger Berge fahre


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hättest ja auch mich meinen können
> 
> 
> ...jetzt bin ich aber weg...



Deinen haben wir doch schon!


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mit dem Bike oder dem Schlitten in die Harburger Berge fahre



Moin Marcus,

Hier sind zur Zeit 4 Grad Plus und Sonnenschein. Was ist denn bei Euch in HH schon wieder los?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2012)

guten morgen allerseits,



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich würde fahren, fahren, fahren und dann die großen Sachen kaufen.



so werd ichs auch handhaben 


grad wetter für das rennen gecheckt.. aber leider scheint es petrus heute garnicht gut mit uns zu meinen 
momentan leichter schneefall und heute mittag regen 

gruß
benjamin


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Mr. Franklin!

Im Saarländle ein Wetter wie in Hamburg. Fährst Du trotz der bescheidenen Verhältnisse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2012)

im saarland ist es nur bewölkt und ab und an blitzt sogar der blaue himmel etwas durch!
das rennen findet ja in der bösen pfalz statt.. kein wunder dass da schlechteres wetter ist 

ja, fahren werd ich aufjedenfall.. schlechtes wetter war für mich noch nie ein grund ein rennen/marathon nicht zu fahren. (ausser es wäre WIRKLICH extrem.. aber das kam bisher noch nie vor)


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2012)

Guten Mooorgen!


 @Benjamin

Den Fehler hatte ich mal gemacht...


Hier ist es auch kalt und nass.
Hat die Nacht über bis 6/7:00 geregnet.
Jetzt zeigt sich aber auch teilweise blauer Himmel 

Viel Erfolg beim Rennen noch mal!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2012)

moin männer!

hier war blauer himmel und strahlender sonnenschein.
im moment zieht sich der himmel aber immer weiter zu. ist etwas diesig, aber die sonne ist noch da.

temperatur ist ganz schön frisch.


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> im saarland ist es nur bewölkt und ab und an blitzt sogar der blaue himmel etwas durch!
> das rennen findet ja in der bösen pfalz statt.. kein wunder dass da schlechteres wetter ist
> 
> ja, fahren werd ich aufjedenfall.. schlechtes wetter war für mich noch nie ein grund ein rennen/marathon nicht zu fahren. (ausser es wäre WIRKLICH extrem.. aber das kam bisher noch nie vor)



Das ist auch genau richtig so!


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> moin männer!
> 
> hier war blauer himmel und strahlender sonnenschein.
> im moment zieht sich der himmel aber immer weiter zu. ist etwas diesig, aber die sonne ist noch da.
> ...



Hier ist der Wind inzwischen so stark das er richtig an den Hausecken pfeift. Somit sind die jetzt knapp 5 Grad richtig eiskalt!


----------



## unocz (7. April 2012)

moin zusammen,
ähh benjamin das mit der bösen pfalz habe ich jetzt mal überlesen, jeder weiß das ihr das schlusslicht seit  (gehört das saarland überhaupt zu deutschland)
ne gestern hab ich ne traumhafte tour gehabt 70km und 1600hm, sollte eigentlich mehr werden aber leider hat uns die zeit einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht 






ps.
@bender , der hintergrund sollte dir eigentlich was sagen


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2012)

kann ich so spontan jetz nicht wiedererkennen..
aber da schönes wetter war wirds wohl im saarland gewesen sein


----------



## unocz (7. April 2012)

stichwort : wasgau lemberg !


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2012)

das is so garnicht meine richtung..
bin meistens im st. wendeler land (schaumberg, bosenberg.. dort halt marathon und ehemalige world cup strecke) unterwegs.
wenn es mal in die pfalz geht dann eher nach norden richtung kusel etc.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2012)

Wie cool ist das denn! Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft meine Fenster zu putzen. Und was soll ich sagen, soooo schlecht ist das Wetter in Hamburg gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wie cool ist das denn! Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft meine Fenster zu putzen. Und was soll ich sagen, soooo schlecht ist das Wetter in Hamburg gar nicht



Gutes Wetter dank geputzter Fenster?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gutes Wetter dank geputzter Fenster?



Ich glaube das Wetter war auch vorher schon nicht so schlecht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2012)

Guten Morgen! 

Wollte nur mal hier nach dem Rechten sehen  , bin aber gleich wieder mit dem Umzug beschäftigt..        Noch eine Woche.    YES!!

War bis eben in der *PFALZ* mit einem Kumpel, ein Liteville kaufen...


So, Tasse austrinken und dann geht weiter...


Ich wünsche einfach mal *Schöne Osterfeiertage* an alle...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unocz (7. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wollte nur mal hier nach dem Rechten sehen  , bin aber gleich wieder mit dem Umzug beschäftigt..        Noch eine Woche.    YES!!
> 
> ...




cool ! 

auch frohe ostern @ll


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wollte nur mal hier nach dem Rechten sehen  , bin aber gleich wieder mit dem Umzug beschäftigt..        Noch eine Woche.    YES!!
> 
> ...



Dir dann nach der Keulerei auch!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. April 2012)

Tach Leute !

heute kam meine Chinawaage. Direkt mal das bike drangehängt und siehe da : leichter als gedacht.

Kann euch die waage mal ausleihen

Wetter heut ist bescheiden, wollt morgen vielleicht ne Tour fahren. mal schauen.


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

Moin Männers,

ich habe mir mal Eure Aussagen von gestern zu Herzen genommen. Ich habe mich dann Heute morgen nach dem es gestern noch ordentlich zu Essen gab noch einmal auf die Wagge gestellt. Und siehe da, die heutige kurze und ruhige Ausgleichstour ergab etwas Neues:













Fährt sich soweit ich das bisher in der kurzen Zeit beurteilen kann sehr gut vor alllem bergab. Nur war die Sattelstütze etwas zu weit raus, etwas zu viel Druck in der Federgabel und die Schaltung muss noch mal genau eingestellt werden.

Und der Sattel ist nicht nur optisch daneben. Wird Zeit das der Speedneedle hier ankommt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2012)

Sch... sieht das gut aus!

Wofür ist das obere Loch im Steuerrohr gedacht???


Welche Aussagen?


----------



## unocz (7. April 2012)

ist für eine versenkbare sattelstütze gedacht  brauch man an so einem rad nicht aber egal.

sehr schönes bike !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. April 2012)

hmm,

wir Norddeutschen sollten uns auch mal treffen schöne Bike's haben wir ja


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ist für eine versenkbare sattelstütze gedacht  brauch man an so einem rad nicht aber egal.
> 
> sehr schönes bike !!!!


Ooookaaayy 

Wirklich! Versenkbare Stütze an so 'nem Racebike???


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sch... sieht das gut aus!
> 
> Wofür ist das obere Loch im Steuerrohr gedacht???
> 
> ...



Für die Seilführung der Cantilever bremsen hat ein 29er Hasser mal gesagt! 

Bezüglich uHu! Heute morgen anstelle erst Dienstag auf der Waage: 99,5!


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ooookaaayy
> 
> Wirklich! Versenkbare Stütze an so 'nem Racebike???



In manchen Dingen haben PM halt ein wenig abstraktes Denken!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bezüglich uHu! Heute morgen anstelle erst Dienstag auf der Waage: 99,5!


Cool, sub 100!


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool, sub 100!



Oder halt unter Hundert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike und du glaubst gar nicht, wie ich dich um die "unter Hundert" beneide


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike und du glaubst gar nicht, wie ich dich um die "unter Hundert" beneide



Bring mich mal aufe den Punkt, das mit dem Beneiden verstehe ich bezüglich des Gewichts nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bring mich mal aufe den Punkt, das mit dem Beneiden verstehe ich bezüglich des Gewichts nicht.



Weil ich digges Ding da auch mal wieder hin kommen möchte... 3Kilo runter-5Kilo rauf z.Zt. 108 kg


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weil ich digges Ding da auch mal wieder hin kommen möchte... 3Kilo runter-5Kilo rauf z.Zt. 108 kg



Ooops, ich dachte Du wärst deutlich darunter. Zu schaffen ist das aber, am 08. Januar stand die Waage bei mir auch bei 108,8 Kg!


----------



## reddevil72 (7. April 2012)

Frage an die Tubeless-Fraktion: habe heute mal erster Tubelessversuch gewagt. Wie lange darf das ganze noch blubbern?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2012)

sitzt der reifen richtig in der felge?
kannst du die linie ringsrum sehen?

normalerweise machen schwalbe reifen so gut wie keine probleme bei der abdichtung.
immer schön schütteln und dann ist es schnell dicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für die Seilführung der Cantilever bremsen hat ein 29er Hasser mal gesagt!
> 
> Bezüglich uHu! Heute morgen anstelle erst Dienstag auf der Waage: 99,5!



Teileliste?


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Teileliste?



Kleiner Zeh - 200 Gramm
...


----------



## reddevil72 (7. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sitzt der reifen richtig in der felge?
> kannst du die linie ringsrum sehen?
> 
> normalerweise machen schwalbe reifen so gut wie keine probleme bei der abdichtung.
> immer schön schütteln und dann ist es schnell dicht.



Sitzt alles gut. Blubbert va aus dem Reifenwall.


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Ich bin dann jetzt mal raus, gute N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Moin und Frohe Ostern zusammen!


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2012)

Auch Moin und Frohe Ostern!
Ich wünsche Euch allen das Wetter was wir hier eben haben - nur ohne die blöde Erkältung die mich seit einer Woche plagt und zum Nichtstun verdammt! 
So gesehen wäre mir Wetter ohne die Sonne und mit viel Regen lieber.

Also dann, habt paar schöne Tage und hoffentlich bissel freie Zeit zum biken!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

Von mir auch Frohe Ostern und natürlich gute Besserung....

Werde jetzt ein paar Ostereier im Wald suchen gehen und mal wieder das Projekt sub 100 angehen. Dank Jens bin ich wieder motiviert und glaube  daran

Ahoi


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Auch Moin und Frohe Ostern!
> Ich wünsche Euch allen das Wetter was wir hier eben haben - nur ohne die blöde Erkältung die mich seit einer Woche plagt und zum Nichtstun verdammt!
> So gesehen wäre mir Wetter ohne die Sonne und mit viel Regen lieber.
> 
> Also dann, habt paar schöne Tage und hoffentlich bissel freie Zeit zum biken!



Na dann mal gute Genesung und Frohe Ostern an alle 

Ich hab meine zwei "Eier" schon gefunden 
Einmal den Montageständer von Penny (der sich übrigens gut macht bisher) und das Paket von Bike24 mit 2x Speci Ribcage, einer Mini-V fürn Crosser und den PoP Alu-Tuning Schrauben für Flaha und Schaltung 

Wenn ich es jetzt noch schaffe die Bremse zu reparieren dann


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2012)

Guten morgen und Frohe Ostern in die Runde!

Kurzer Rennbericht: die ersten 2 runden lief es GARNICHT, muss wohl so schlecht ausgesehn haben, dass meine freundin mich am liebsten vom rad geholt hätte.. dann wurde es aber von runde zu runde besser 
leider hatte ich am anfang etwas zu viel zeit verloren so dass nur noch platz 9 drin war.. aber fürs erste rennen, möcht ich mich mal nicht zu viel beschweren 

heute hats im schönsten bundesland der welt sonnenschein bei wolkenlosen himmel - ein traum! daher nacher noch ne kurze runde bevor die verwandtschaft eintrifft!


----------



## unocz (8. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Guten morgen und Frohe Ostern in die Runde!
> 
> Kurzer Rennbericht: die ersten 2 runden lief es GARNICHT, muss wohl so schlecht ausgesehn haben, dass meine freundin mich am liebsten vom rad geholt hätte.. dann wurde es aber von runde zu runde besser
> leider hatte ich am anfang etwas zu viel zeit verloren so dass nur noch platz 9 drin war.. aber fürs erste rennen, möcht ich mich mal nicht zu viel beschweren
> ...




aller anfang ist schwer 


FROHE OSTERN @LL


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Von mir auch Frohe Ostern und natürlich gute Besserung....
> 
> Werde jetzt ein paar Ostereier im Wald suchen gehen und mal wieder das Projekt sub 100 angehen. Dank Jens bin ich wieder motiviert und glaube  daran
> 
> Ahoi



Hier ist auch herrliches Wetter im geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsens!

Los Marcus, Du packst das. Bei mir hat es von der gleichen Basis erstaunlicherweise nur 3 Monate gedauert ohne wirklich zu hungern! Werde mich mit dem jetzigen Stand allerdings nich zufriedengeben. 5-10 Kilos müssen definitiv noch runter!


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Guten morgen und Frohe Ostern in die Runde!
> 
> Kurzer Rennbericht: die ersten 2 runden lief es GARNICHT, muss wohl so schlecht ausgesehn haben, dass meine freundin mich am liebsten vom rad geholt hätte.. dann wurde es aber von runde zu runde besser
> leider hatte ich am anfang etwas zu viel zeit verloren so dass nur noch platz 9 drin war.. aber fürs erste rennen, möcht ich mich mal nicht zu viel beschweren
> ...



Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an! Ich hoffe das es nicht nur 10 Starter gab.


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2012)

Nein, es gab 19 Starter 
Denke wenn ich das mit den ersten zwei Runden noch in den Griff bekomme ist da aber definitiv noch mehr drin.. zumal es ja noch sehr früh in der Saison ist.
Die Form baut sich ja auch noch auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Nein, es gab 19 Starter
> Denke wenn ich das mit den ersten zwei Runden noch in den Griff bekomme ist da aber definitiv noch mehr drin.. zumal es ja noch sehr früh in der Saison ist.
> Die Form baut sich ja auch noch auf.



Hi Benjamin,

Vielleicht hilft Dir auch Dich intensiver warm zu fahren.


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2012)

Ja, das war auch mein Gedanke.. muss ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2012)

Hier ist auch herrliches Wetter im geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsens!


Ach ja??? Dann schaut mal bei mir zu hause rein....schönstes winterwetter.

Meine letzte vorbereitung auf die saison wird da echt gestört. Zum glück gehts ins vinschgau ab mittwoch.
















Es ist zum :kotz:


----------



## unocz (8. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hier ist auch herrliches Wetter im geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsens!
> 
> 
> Ach ja??? Dann schaut mal bei mir zu hause rein....schönstes winterwetter.
> ...





du ärmster !!!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2012)

ach komm, das bild ist doch schon älter.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2012)

ich lasse jetzt mal die smilis weg ok nicht ganz.

Und es schneit noch immer. Sollte aber ab mittags mal  aufhören.

Leider habe ich keine webcam für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Nein, es gab 19 Starter
> Denke wenn ich das mit den ersten zwei Runden noch in den Griff bekomme ist da aber definitiv noch mehr drin.. zumal es ja noch sehr früh in der Saison ist.
> Die Form baut sich ja auch noch auf.




Ist doch richtig geil gelaufen würde ich mal sagen 
Beschweren kannst du dich da überhaupt nicht. Klar hinterher kann man,  hätte man, könnte! Aber beim ersten Rennen ins Mittelfeld zu fahren ist doch klasse.
Ich hab mir damals nur vorgenommen heile ins Ziel zu kommen und nicht Letzter zu werden 

Wenn du erstmal ein paar gefahren bist weißt du auch wie man starten muss und sein eigenes Tempo findet.
In meinem ersten CC-Rennen hab ich mich auch zu oft an langsameren Fahrern aufgehalten anstatt mein eigenes Tempo zu finden.


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2012)

Ach komm - endlich mal ein Bild von Dir wo wir nicht neidisch werden! 
Sonst leiden WIR immer wenn wir Deine Fotos anschauen.
Habe mich doch eben mal paar km rausgewagt, nach einer Woche, und bin froh drüber. Zumal hier jetzt auch Wolken aufziehen und die Temperaturen auch nur knapp über Null sind.


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin und Frohe Ostern zusammen!



Dito 

Wetter am Rheinknie: sonnig aber frische 10"C
Meine Frau sucht grade ihr ostergeschenk, gibt dann bestimmt gleich eine Testtour


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

So, die erste Osterfresserei ist überstanden und nun geht es bei 8 Grad Plus und Sonnenschein erst ein mal auf's Bike!

Und Jens, mach uns hier jetzt keine Angst!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2012)

Von mir auch frohe Ostern! 


Hier ist's zwar kalt aber dafür sonnig


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

So,

nach einer schönen Tour durch die Harburger Berge (32km, 573 HM, 129 min) 




gab es legger essen...





Fleisch ist mein Gemüse 





dieser tolle Tag könnte jetzt eigentlich nur noch vom HSV versaut werden...

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2012)

Du hast es dir ja verdient...


----------



## reddevil72 (8. April 2012)

Gruss und Frohe Ostern aus dem Berner Mittelland. 

Schneeregen und Notfalldienst, kein Biken;-((.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Du hast es dir ja verdient...



Verdient ist relativ aber geschmeckt hat es


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2012)

Was anderes:

Wie sieht's aus, kann man den Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2 tubeless fahren?

Habe schon an der ein oder anderen Stelle gelesen, dass es mit dem Reifen Probleme gibt bzw. geben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Moin,

bei uns waren es 8 Grad Plus und heiter bis wolkig mit kaltem Wind.

Gut das ich nur mit dem Drahtesel unterwegs war:












Aber ich hätte mal vor einer knappen Stunde erst losfahren sollen, seit dem ist der Wind weg und die Temperaturen auf deutlich zweistellig gestiegen.

Bin gegen 13.30 Uhr los und pünktlich nach 1,5 Stunden zur Kaffeepause bei der Familie aufgetaucht. Als ich wieder aus der Küche kam um noch eine Stunde Biken ranzuhängen war überraschend hinten die Luft raus. Der erste Plattfuß in diesem Jahr war also da.

Wie immer in solch einem Fall keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei und somit war die heuteige Tour beendet. Habe den Schlauch inzwischen getauscht und festgestellt das die Naht vom Schlauch undicht war, also klarer Fall von Materialfehler.

Somit geht es morgen früh um 09.00 Uhr wieder aufs Bike.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

Toooor


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Toooor



Und gerade Glück gehabt das nicht der Ausgleich gefallen ist!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und gerade Glück gehabt das nicht der Ausgleich gefallen ist!



Egal, Glück gehört auch dazu...


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Egal, Glück gehört auch dazu...



Und Pech hatten sie diese Saison bereits reichlich, nur leider gegen den FC Bayern nicht...


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und Pech hatten sie diese Saison bereits reichlich, nur leider gegen den FC Bayern nicht...



Ich hoffe die Bayern werden den Dormunder am Mi das Grinsen nehmen!


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bayern werden den Dormunder am Mi das Grinsen nehmen!



Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben! Nur lass das den Marcel nicht hören.


Ach du ahnst es nicht, was für ein blödes Gegentor!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben! Nur lass das den Marcel nicht hören.
> 
> 
> Ach du ahnst es nicht, was für ein blödes Gegentor!



Verdammt


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben! Nur lass das den Marcel nicht hören.
> 
> 
> Ach du ahnst es nicht, was für ein blödes Gegentor!



Ach was, lass es ruhig spannend werden.
Ich hab nämlich Karten fürn letzten Spieltag in Dortmund 

(Bin ja auch eigentlich nicht so der Über-Fan. Ich find nur die Stimmung in Dortmund klasse )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ach was, lass es ruhig spannend werden.
> Ich hab nämlich Karten fürn letzten Spieltag in Dortmund
> 
> (Bin ja auch eigentlich nicht so der Über-Fan. Ich find nur die Stimmung in Dortmund klasse )



Da isser schon, wie im Überwachungsstaat!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da isser schon, wie im Überwachungsstaat!



Stets zu Diensten 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch die Fotos von den "Ostereiern" hochladen, stattdessen hab ich mal ne Frage 

Kennt jemand die hier? Kann man die Kürzen und mit GripShift fahren oder den Lockring entfernen?


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten aber warum eigentlich nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2012)

Vielleicht nicht kürzen, weil die sonst nicht halten...

K.A.


----------



## unocz (8. April 2012)

naaabed.

marco fährst du die renegades mit schlauch oder milch?


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht kürzen, weil die sonst nicht halten...
> 
> K.A.



Müßte man sich mal im Original anschauen und nicht anhand eines Fotos urteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (8. April 2012)

Gute Frage. Habe gestern das Rad meiner Frau auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Ging, als Ersttäter, eigentlich recht flott, die Räder waren heute auf jeden Fall noch fit.

Überlege mir nun den gleichen Schritt an meinem Lightrider zu machen. Conti RaceKing 2.2 SS liegen auch noch im Keller. Habe mich das selbe gefragt zum Thema Tubeless und meinem Reifensortiment. Fahre aktuell Tricon XM 1550, sollte also seitens der Felgen kein Problem sein.
_ Racing Ralph u Rocket Ron 2.1--> sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein
_ Conti RK 2.2 SS (habe auch nichts gefunden), hat jemand Erfahrung? Ansonsten wohl einfach mal probieren (vielleicht nicht gerade vor einem Rennen...)
_ Furious Fred--> wohl etwas mutig, da doch sehr dünnwandig, oder klappt auch das?

Gruss Stefan



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> Wie sieht's aus, kann man den Conti Race King Supersonic 2,2 tubeless fahren?
> 
> Habe schon an der ein oder anderen Stelle gelesen, dass es mit dem Reifen Probleme gibt bzw. geben soll.


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Habe gestern das Rad meiner Frau auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Ging, als Ersttäter, eigentlich recht flott, die Räder waren heute auf jeden Fall noch fit.
> 
> Überlege mir nun den gleichen Schritt an meinem Lightrider zu machen. Conti RaceKing 2.2 SS liegen auch noch im Keller. Habe mich das selbe gefragt zum Thema Tubeless und meinem Reifensortiment. Fahre aktuell Tricon XM 1550, sollte also seitens der Felgen kein Problem sein.
> _ Racing Ralph u Rocket Ron 2.1--> sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein
> ...



Den Furious Fred würde ich ausschließlich nur mit Milch fahren. Die negativen Panneneigenschaften mit Schlauch habe ich selber schon in Erfahrung bringen dürfen!:kotz:


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2012)

kommt auf den einsatz der reifen an.
kenne leute die fahren den furious fred (mit milch!) ohne probleme im training, cc rennen und marathons.. aber man sollte halt etwas drauf achten wo man drüber fährt dann


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kommt auf den einsatz der reifen an.
> kenne leute die fahren den furious fred (mit milch!) ohne probleme im training, cc rennen und marathons.. aber man sollte halt etwas drauf achten wo man drüber fährt dann



Sag ich ja, nur mit Milch!


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2012)

ja, hatte meinen post schon getippt bevor du geantwortest hast .. war einfach nur zu langsam


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2012)

heute beneide ich alle die keinen schnee bei sich liegen haben...

Ich bin die furios fred auch ne zeitlang tubless gefahren. ging gut damit.

Würde aber eher zum maxxis aspen greifen. rollt super und hält bischen mehr was aus. Fahre ihn jetzt schon ne zeitlang auf dem toad mit schlauch und hab nichts gehabt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. April 2012)

Mit Schwalbe hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit Stans Milch und NoTubes Felge.


Überlege mir schon die Reifenkombi für's Rad.

Eigentlich will ich die RK's testen.

Andererseits ist die Kombi aus RoRo und RaRa bereits erprobt, leichter uns sicher tubeless fahrbar.


Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob das wer mit dem RK fährt.


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute beneide ich alle die keinen schnee bei sich liegen haben...
> 
> Ich bin die furios fred auch ne zeitlang tubless gefahren. ging gut damit.
> 
> Würde aber eher zum maxxis aspen greifen. rollt super und hält bischen mehr was aus. Fahre ihn jetzt schon ne zeitlang auf dem toad mit schlauch und hab nichts gehabt.



Ich komme für meinen privaten Bedarf nun sehr günstig an die meisten Reifen von Conti und Schwalbe ran. Da müssten die Maxxis schon wirklich gigantische Vorteile bringen das ich die Käufen würde.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich komme für meinen privaten Bedarf nun sehr günstig an die meisten Reifen von Conti und Schwalbe ran. Da müssten die *Maxxis* schon wirklich gigantische Vorteile bringen das ich die Käufen würde.



Einen Grund hätte ich da:

Die kann man ohne Flex auf eine ZTR Crest aufziehen.  A L L E  Modelle von Maxxis   -   war also kein Zufall.

Maik weiß was ich meine..


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2012)

Wenn hier gerade Kaufberatung ist braeuchte ich auch mal Rat 
Will wieder ein Race-Fully, habe momentan zwei gute Angebote für Rahmen:
1. Scott Spark (altes Modell)
2. Merida 96

Einsatz wäre Flotte Feierabendrunden, AX, evtl mal ein Marathon.
Kennt einer von euch zufällig beide Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

@Daniel77

Ist das dein Scalpel in der Bucht? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Einen Grund hätte ich da:
> 
> Die kann man ohne Flex auf eine ZTR Crest aufziehen.  A L L E  Modelle von Maxxis   -   war also kein Zufall.
> 
> Maik weiß was ich meine..



Dann ist ja gut das ich keine ZTR fahre!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut das ich keine ZTR fahre!



Genau!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

Moin Marco

was macht der Umzug, endlich fertig?


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Daniel77
> 
> Ist das dein Scalpel in der Bucht?
> 
> Gruß Marco



Nope, das ist innerhalb des Forums weitergewandert.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Müßte man sich mal im Original anschauen und nicht anhand eines Fotos urteilen.




Ja, eigentlich schon. Aber ich werd sie mal bestellen und dann hier berichten. Sonst kommen sie ans 2. Rad


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schon. Aber ich werd sie mal bestellen und dann hier berichten. Sonst kommen sie ans 2. Rad



Gute Idee!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2012)

Die sollen ja ähnlich wie die ESI Grips sein. SRAM passt nur besser zum Rad.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

@Marcus

Ne du, leider nicht. 
Wir machen wirklich jeden Tag was, _auch heute schon den ganzen Tag_, aber bis ein ganzer Hausbestand auf eine 130m2-Wohnung geschrumpft ist dauert..

Außerdem muss mein Vater noch etwas Ausgleichsmasse in den zukünftigen Bikekeller schaffen.
Winterreifen von beiden Autos, Skisachen...., das muß ja alles verstaut werden.

Die Trocknungsgeräte für den Wasserschaden _im noch gemieteten Haus _rauben uns langsam die Luft und wir haben Angst vor Folgeschäden.
Kann an der trockenen Luft liegen, aber wer sagt mir, dass es keine Sporen in der Luft sind!? 

Alles, wirklich ALLES, wird vor die Tür getragen, mit Essigreiniger gesäubert und Stück für Stück in die neue Wohnung gefahren. 100m Luftlinie.

Alle Klamotten werden gewaschen (Privatklamotten, Bikesachen, Kinderklamotten, meine Arbeitsklamotten....,teils Sommer- und Wintersachen, teils alles für 4 Personen...). Mein Weibchen ist am kotzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry!!!!

Am 14. April ist geforderte Schlüsselübergabe von unserem Anwalt. Sonderkündigung!! 

Schlecht war´s so hier nicht..
750,- Kaltmiete für 160m2 Wohnfläche und knappe 1400m2 Grundstück mit 2 Garagen, Geräteschuppen....., WENN da nicht das fließende Wasser in den Wänden wäre!!!!  
Unsere Vermieter (kenne ich seit Kindheit) haben gesagt, daß wir den Schaden verursacht haben, weil wir mit chemischen Kalkreinigern wie Breff  und nicht mit Gallseife geputzt hätten....  :kotz:

Und der Rasen sieht auch schaiZZE aus! - Wir müssten nach dem Mondkalender mähen....   



Naja, gut jetzt, sonst schreibe ich bis zum WE durch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> 
> Ne du, leider nicht.
> Wir machen wirklich jeden Tag was, _auch heute schon den ganzen Tag_, aber bis ein ganzer Hausbestand auf eine 130m2-Wohnung geschrumpft ist dauert..
> ...



Du hast aber noch das Wichtigste vergessen: Die Erde ist eine Scheibe!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

Oh mann, das hört sich alles sehr schlecht an... Aber bald ist es geschafft und ihr habt ein neues, schönes Heim!

750 ist natürlich Hammer, ich zahle für 45qm 550 warm und habe keine Garage


----------



## unocz (8. April 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaarco

fährst du die renegades mit milch ???


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh mann, das hört sich alles sehr schlecht an... Aber bald ist es geschafft und ihr habt ein neues, schönes Heim!
> 
> 750 ist natürlich Hammer, ich zahle für 45qm 550 warm und habe keine Garage



Hui, das letzte zahlen wir hier 120 jedoch auch ohne Garage. Dafür aber mit Keller.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2012)

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend... GN8


----------



## unocz (8. April 2012)

gn8 goes to hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. April 2012)

Oh mann wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bin ich froh dass ich Eigenheimbesitzer bin.

Wobei ich heut auch (man beachte das Ostern ist) im Keller stand und Sand von A nach B geschippt hab.

G8 Jungs

@marcus: was macht dein Drösi ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> maaaaaaaaaaaarco
> 
> fährst du die renegades mit milch ???




Hi! 

Nö! Ohne Milch!!

Beim Bike mag ich nicht weiß und klebrig....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2012)

nabend teufelchen


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2012)

nabend!

warum sind hier schon alle im bett? morgen ist frei!
nur falls irgendwer meint er müsste morgen zur arbeit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend teufelchen





Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaben, Deich-Drifter...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> warum sind hier schon alle im bett? morgen ist frei!
> nur falls irgendwer meint er müsste morgen zur arbeit.




Shit, ich habe schon Brote geschmiert....  


Naben Kai!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2012)

s-light
veltec
acros
hope

und welche hast du?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2012)

...komme gerade aus der Schwimmhalle du Nachtschwärmer eigentlich müßte mann aber nochmal los


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> s-light
> veltec
> acros
> hope
> ...




.....d Kai!


Ich hab´s erst nicht geschnaggelt, aber meine holy V gleich!!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2012)

jup, aber alle müssen morgen fußball spielen.

wollte eigentlich gestern ein paar hopfenkaltschalen mit nem kumpel trinken, aber der meinte er müsste krank werden.

nun sitze ich bei meinen eltern, die kurzfristig urlaub machen, und passe auf den hund auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2012)

na das klingt ja auch sehr spannend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

*wuff* !!!  

Auch schön.. 


Ich wollte eigentlich mal ein paar Übungen für den Bauch machen, jetzt wird´s aber doch ´ne Flasche Dornfelder...  ...und AVATAR gucken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na das klingt ja auch sehr spannend



Maik, erst Schwimmflügel ausziehen, dann in die Kneipe...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2012)

nix wuff!

sie liegt im körbchen und träumt was schlechtes. sehr interessant anzuhören.


fährt hier jemand 22-36 an der kurbel seines 29ers?
ich glaube das werde bald ich mal testen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nix wuff!
> 
> sie liegt im körbchen und träumt was schlechtes. sehr interessant anzuhören.




Kenne ich nur zu gut.

Mein Dad hatte bis vor 2 Jahren noch 10 Huskies und einen Neupfundländer...

Jetzt sind 2 Mischlinge im Haus  -  die Zwinger sind leer.  
Ohne ging´s wohl nicht..


----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mit Schwalbe hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit Stans Milch und NoTubes Felge.
> 
> 
> Überlege mir schon die Reifenkombi für's Rad.
> ...



Um nochmal auf die Reifendiskussion zurückzukommen. Welches Modell fährt ihr? Normal, tubeless-ready oder UST? Mit Milch sollte jedes dicht sein, oder? Normale Reifen sind sicher am leichtesten, was sind die Nachteile?

GN8


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

Welche Nachteile bei normalen Reifen?


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur zu gut.
> 
> Mein Dad hatte bis vor 2 Jahren noch 10 Huskies und einen Neupfundländer...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ich haette gerne ein Pfund Hund!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> warum sind hier schon alle im bett? morgen ist frei!
> nur falls irgendwer meint er müsste morgen zur arbeit.



Tach Kai,

Ich ab die letzten Naechte schlecht geschlafen und war gestern Abend echt groggy. Ausserdem geht es jetzt gleich aufs Bike!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Welche Nachteile bei normalen Reifen?



Morgen. 

Habe da vor allem an Undichtigkeiten gedacht.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @marcus: was macht dein Drösi ?



Moin ihr Frühaufsteher..

das Drösi geht voran aber ich warte auf div. Teile von einem Kollegen, der sein Bike umbaut und noch ca. 2-3 Wochen braucht... und so lange muss ich mich auch gedulden.

Schön Tach...


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

moin alles zusammen,

thema tubeless steht bei mir jetzt auch wieder an, werde aber diesmal mit den rim strips arbeiten  
felge xr400 und reifen specialized renegade control (der sworks ist mir dann doch zu dünn)


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Reifendiskussion zurückzukommen. Welches Modell fährt ihr? Normal, tubeless-ready oder UST? Mit Milch sollte jedes dicht sein, oder? Normale Reifen sind sicher am leichtesten, was sind die Nachteile?
> 
> GN8
> 
> ...




naja es gibt modelle die eignen sich eher und eher weniger. das kommtaber auch auf die vorgehensweise an.....


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

moooorgääääään!!!!
bei mir gibts nur ZTR mit leichten reifen und das tubless im rennen.
Am trainingsbike fahr ich noch mit latexschlauch. Beim nächsten reifenwechsel auch da mit milch.

DT swiss und tubless ist dann fast gleichschwer wie ZTR mit schlauch.


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Während ihr dann weiter über Eure Reifen diskutiert werde ich mir beim heutigen Schmuddelwetter mal eben eine Runde Biken geben!

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moooorgääääään!!!!
> bei mir gibts nur ZTR mit leichten reifen und das tubless im rennen.
> Am trainingsbike fahr ich noch mit latexschlauch. Beim nächsten reifenwechsel auch da mit milch.
> 
> DT swiss und tubless ist dann fast gleichschwer wie ZTR mit schlauch.



ZTR darf ich nicht fahren, bin zu schwer dafür.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2012)

ach quatsch.

arch ex oder flow werden wohl halten.


bei specialized sehen der renegade für hinten und der fast trak für vorne recht interessant aus.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

speci pneu darf ich nicht fahren...rocky und spezi geht einfach ned

bin da gezwungen mit maxxis rumzufahren. Passt mir aber bestens...

Werd heut meinen kleinen abholen gehen. Dann gibts programm mit ihm bis morgen abend.

Ne kleine trainingsrunde wirds schon noch geben. Muss schauen wies mit dem schnee geht, aber da bis bin ich mir ja seit diesen winter wieder gwöhnt.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ZTR darf ich nicht fahren, bin zu schwer dafür.



Dann darfst Du den SLR ja auch nicht fahren


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

Mooorgen 

Hier ist wieder tolles Wetter 
...nur eben kühl...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mooorgen
> 
> Hier ist wieder tolles Wetter
> ...nur eben kühl...



Bei uns eher ziemlich bedeckt und arschkalt (ohne Schnee  Jens)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen 


EDIT: Es gibt die Griffe von SRAM auch ohne Lockring! Natürlich nicht in dem Online-Shop in dem ich bestellen wollte...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

ja ja trampelt alle nur wieder auf mir rum...

es kommen wieder zeiten ohne schnee mit goilen bildern von mir...

bin dann mal weg...schöns tägli allne...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2012)

das sind esi racers grips.


----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja es gibt modelle die eignen sich eher und eher weniger. das kommtaber auch auf die vorgehensweise an.....



Das tönt ja mal nach Erfahrung. Hast Du die goldenen Tipps für Anfänger? So nach dem Motto "Tubeless for Dummies"?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2012)

tubeless für dummies ...

fang mit nem schwalbe reifen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ach quatsch.
> 
> arch ex oder flow werden wohl halten.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich schon mehr Geld als für mich üblich ausgeben will dann muessen auch die richtig leichten Dinger her!


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann darfst Du den SLR ja auch nicht fahren



Du ooch nicht, brauchst Du also nicht geschenkt bekommen!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du ooch nicht, brauchst Du also nicht geschenkt bekommen!



Mmmmh, sowas nennt man wohl Eigentor... Ich bin da wie eine Frau, die kaufen ihre Klamotten auch gerne zwei Nummern kleiner und fangen dann mit einer Diät an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

Moooooooooooooooin!

Habe heute von meiner Chefin frei bekommen....   ... Klar, es liegt ja auch frischer Schnee. 
Toll!

Trotzdem MUSS ich heute auf´s Bike und Flyer an diversen Wald-Gaststätten auslegen...


Na dann wollen wir mal los...


Schönen Ostermontag! 

VG
Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

Flyer auslegen?


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das tönt ja mal nach Erfahrung. Hast Du die goldenen Tipps für Anfänger? So nach dem Motto "Tubeless for Dummies"?




naja das ist alles relativ, kommt auf die felge und auf den reifen an.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435611
http://www.notubes.com/Standard-Rim-Strip-P50C13.aspx
http://www.notubes.com/Movies_Kit_Installation.aspx
http://www.notubes.com/detailed_kit_instruction.aspx
http://www.revolutionsports.eu/downloads/RevolutionSports_NoTubes_Montageanleitung.pdf



damit sollte alle fragen beantwortet sein


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mmmmh, sowas nennt man wohl Eigentor... Ich bin da wie eine Frau, die kaufen ihre Klamotten auch gerne zwei Nummern kleiner und fangen dann mit einer Diät an



Moin Marcus,

da fällt mir doch spontan nur das ein!





Wenn auch der falsche Verein.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moooooooooooooooin!
> 
> Habe heute von meiner Chefin frei bekommen....   ... Klar, es liegt ja auch frischer Schnee.
> Toll!
> ...



Moin Marco,

was sabbelst Du da von Schnee? Bei uns ist es schmuddelig bei ca. 6-7 Grad Plus was ungefähr so aussieht:






Aber immerhin rundherum schon das frische Grün am Spriessen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

Hast Du heute das Wiese-Kleid angehabt... so wegen dreckig machen und so


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hast Du heute das Wiese-Kleid angehabt... so wegen dreckig machen und so



Dafür bin ich doch zu dick!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich doch zu dick!



Nicht zu dick, zu schwer immer diese schweren Knochen...


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nicht zu dick, zu schwer immer diese schweren Knochen...



Dann probier Du das Ding mal an!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das sind esi racers grips.



Die Beschreibung in der Datenbank verwirrt mich 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3224/sram-griffe-mtb-silikon


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann probier du das Ding mal an!



Würde ich ja machen, aber laut Genfer Konventionen ist es mir nicht erlaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Würde ich ja machen, aber laut Genfer Konventionen ist es mir nicht erlaubt...



Sonst hälst Du Dich doch auch nicht daran!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Flyer auslegen?



Hi Constantin

Für´s Testival (siehe Sig.)



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> was sabbelst Du da von Schnee? Bei uns ist es schmuddelig bei ca. 6-7 Grad Plus....
> 
> ...




Wir haben 1° hier. Aber ich habe keine langen Bikeklamotten mehr hier.. 

Wird mir alles zu spät, muß 18 Uhr geduscht und ausgehfertig sein.!
Wir müssen ja an meinem einzigen freien Tag noch so´n sch...   Osterprogramm abziehen.  

Hab ´ne f..k Laune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sonst hälst Du Dich doch auch nicht daran!



Bin auf Bewährung!


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin
> 
> Für´s Testival (siehe Sig.)
> 
> ...



Ich denke Du hast Heute frei bekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bin auf Bewährung!



Ach so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin
> 
> Für´s Testival (siehe Sig.)


Ah, ok, danke


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ah, ok, danke



Der sogenannte Geschwisterdienst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Geschwisterdienst!



Genau! Sie darf ja nicht.....    Ich werde doch bald Onkel!


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genau! Sie darf ja nicht.....    Ich werde doch bald Onkel!



Oha, noch mehr Verantwortung beim Knastfreigang (da wird man Abends auch wieder eingesperrt)!


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

@marco

wie ist eigentlich emmelshausen ? müsste ja in der nähe von dir sein, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @marco
> 
> wie ist eigentlich emmelshausen ? müsste ja in der nähe von dir sein, oder ?



Welcher Marco? Ich?

Kenne Emmershausen, aber da ist die Kuh begraben....


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> was sabbelst Du da von Schnee? Bei uns ist es schmuddelig bei ca. 6-7 Grad Plus was ungefähr so aussieht:
> 
> ...


Wie wär's denn, wenn du das Schutzblech näher zum Reifen/Rahmen montierst?

Oder spritzt's dir dann den Rücken bzw. Hose voll?


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn, wenn du das Schutzblech näher zum Reifen/Rahmen montierst?
> 
> Oder spritzt's dir dann den Rücken bzw. Hose voll?



Genauso war es gedacht, ich musste zwischendrin zum Mittagessen bei Oma anhalten. Mit von hinten verdreckten Klamotten auf den Stuhlpolstern hätte es aber sowas von die "Rote Karte" gegeben!


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welcher Marco? Ich?
> 
> Kenne Emmershausen, aber da ist die Kuh begraben....





naja ich meine den schinderhannes marathon


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genauso war es gedacht, ich musste zwischendrin zum Mittagessen bei Oma anhalten. Mit von hinten verdreckten Klamotten auf den Stuhlpolstern hätte es aber sowas von die "Rote Karte" gegeben!


Ah  


Sonst also näher dran...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja ich meine den schinderhannes marathon



Erwischt! Ähm, müsste selbst erstmal gucken....


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ah
> 
> 
> Sonst also näher dran...



Nur beim Fully nicht, da habe ich mir so schon ein X-Blade zerdeppert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur beim Fully nicht, da habe ich mir so schon ein X-Blade zerdeppert.


Das ist klar


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

gestern noch zwischen 5-10cm schnee und heute schon fast wieder alles weggeputzt.

12° und fast trocken...





dann gings nen hübschen trail runter...





und am schluss wie fast immer ein seufzerfoto...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










schönen osterresten greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Moin Jens,

Wie immer klasse Bilder!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

Hallo Jens

danke dir...wenn ich da an deinen fuhrpark denke wüsste ich eigentlich nie was ich nehmen sollte...

Dein 29er sieht übrigens lecker aus


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> danke dir...wenn ich da an deinen fuhrpark denke wüsste ich eigentlich nie was ich nehmen sollte...
> 
> Dein 29er sieht übrigens lecker aus



Ich Wechsel immer kräftig je nach Einsatzgebiet durch, somit bleibt der Verschleiß je Bike immer recht gering.  Wobei ich das weiß-rote AM-5 mit dr alten XTR am letzten Mittwoch verkauft habe. Bleiben ja noch genug Bikes übrig!

Und manchmal hab ich auch Geschmack...und das sich in der Vorbereitung befindliche Alu 29er wird wieder deutlich farbenfreudiger!


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

jens, wie immer spitzen bilder !!!!


----------



## reddevil72 (9. April 2012)

@doc: 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

hab noch was gefunden

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1098150

was für insulaner...





und was für die hamburger fraktion...





für die berggeissen hab ich auch noch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Das erste und das dritte kann ich nicht sehen!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

komisch...bei mir gehts...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht... gerade das für die Hamburger


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

habs nun nochmals ins album kopiert...


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> habs nun nochmals ins album kopiert...



Jetzt hab ich den Hafen gesehen...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

ich sollte es eben nicht wieder aus dem album antfernen...


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

@ onkel (jens)

wann fährst du in vinschgau ? heißt der wo du hinfährst matze gruber???


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

Der Hafen ist schon schön. Jedes Mal, wenn ich über die Autobahn nach Hamburg komme und den Hafen sehe. Weiß ich, dass ich zuhause bin...

Ich finde das Bild richtig cool:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1069197


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

So, Feierabend für Heute. Gute N8!


----------



## unocz (9. April 2012)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

Gute Nacht, Jens und Matthias...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

Guten Nacht Jens, Matthias und Marco...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2012)

Nacht Marcus!

Morgen sollte das Geld eigentlich eintrudeln....


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2012)

Ja... eigentlich schon. Bei Kai habe ich parallel über PayPal überwiesen und das Paket ist schon in HH


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

Gute N8!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @ onkel (jens)
> 
> wann fährst du in vinschgau ? heißt der wo du hinfährst matze gruber???




Moin moin heute gutes wetter bei uns und ich schon wieder nen dicken hals...krankheitsbedingt...
Jep, gehe zu matze...coller typ. Sind da schon zum 3ten mal bei ihm.

Hübsche touren und lockere atmosphäre bei ihm...


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin moin heute gutes wetter bei uns und ich schon wieder nen dicken hals...krankheitsbedingt...
> Jep, gehe zu matze...coller typ. Sind da schon zum 3ten mal bei ihm.
> 
> Hübsche touren und lockere atmosphäre bei ihm...



Hier schüttets aus Eimern und ich wollte eigentlich Biken...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2012)

eure vorahnung, dass unser wetter zu euch rüberzieht hat sich gerade bestätigt...sorry jungs bei uns herrliches wetter.

Aber ab morgen wirds wieder düster...dann bin ich aber im vinschgau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin moin heute gutes wetter bei uns und ich schon wieder nen dicken hals...krankheitsbedingt...
> Jep, gehe zu matze...coller typ. Sind da schon zum 3ten mal bei ihm.
> 
> Hübsche touren und lockere atmosphäre bei ihm...


 
nen kumpel von mir ist jetzt diese woche auch da


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

Hab mir gerade ein _Garmin EDGE 800_ bestellt...


Okay, okay....freu mich natürlich auch drauf.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ein _Garmin EDGE 800_ bestellt...
> 
> 
> Okay, okay....freu mich natürlich auch drauf.



 da ist die Kohle ja gut investiert! Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nen kumpel von mir ist jetzt diese woche auch da




Werden sicher spass haben übers wochenende.
Sind ja die sonnenbergcross-Trails angesagt Do-Sa

Wir freuen uns. Für mich ist es ja auch noch ein hübsches trainingslager mit wellness am abend. Logieren im bamboo.


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eure vorahnung, dass unser wetter zu euch rüberzieht hat sich gerade bestätigt...sorry jungs bei uns herrliches wetter.
> 
> Aber ab morgen wirds wieder düster...dann bin ich aber im vinschgau...



Jetzt ist trocken und 15Grad, ich sitze gleich auf dem Bike!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. April 2012)

So, zurück vom fast internetlosen Osterwochenende und es regnet. Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, zurück vom fast internetlosen Osterwochenende und es regnet. Super.


In Berlin schönes Wetter


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. April 2012)

Und du warst trotzdem nicht Rad fahren!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und du warst trotzdem nicht Rad fahren!?


Doch, 10km mit dem Stadtrad bei schönstem Abendwetter


----------



## reddevil72 (10. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> In Berlin schönes Wetter


 
Wie ist denn der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2012)

wo meinst du???

Hier bei uns ned so dolle...regen und schnee auf 1200m runter.

Hab heute die bonti am toad montiert. Die dinger laufen sie sau!!!

Hab sie aber nur im leichten gelände getetstet, da ich mit meinem sohn ne runde gedreht habe. Hat spass gemacht und ihm auch.

Bin mir da wirklich am überlegen noch einen satz für das rocky zu bestellen.

Das problem...bonti und rocky geht irgendwie ned


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage.


Gut!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. April 2012)

Naja, eher geht so. Hier oben sieht's ähnlich aus. Und das, obwohl ich morgen frei habe.


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

Moin,

ich habe vorhin bei meiner Runde noch wieder ein paar Fotos mit einem Update an meinem 26er Racebike geknipst. Wer erkennt die Neuerung? (Marcus darf nicht mitmachen)






Ist es eigentlich schon Badezeit?







Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

Die roten Naben fehlen...!? 


Hi Jens!


----------



## unocz (10. April 2012)

sattelstütze?

huhu zusammen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> sattelstütze?
> 
> huhu zusammen....



Fault!

Hi Mathias!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die roten Naben fehlen...!?
> 
> 
> Hi Jens!



Moin Marco,

Das ging aber schnell, mit den Naben gleich den ganzen Laufradsatz ersetzt. Passt jetzt optisch viel besser in das Bike, vor allem wenn ich tatsächlich noch eine in Orange lackierte Gabel montieren sollte. Hat jemand Photoshop?

Beim Laufradwechsel heute war ich doch echt erschrocken wieviel Dreck sich hinten in der Kassette angesammelt hatte. Ich glaube alleine durch das Reinigen dieser ist das Laufrad nur noch halb so schwer!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

Was hab´ ich jetzt gewonnen??????????????????????


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was hab´ ich jetzt gewonnen??????????????????????



den alten slr schon mal nicht 

Sehr cool Jens. Du sabbelst auch nicht lange rum sondern handelst lieber


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Das ging aber schnell, mit den Naben gleich den ganzen Laufradsatz ersetzt. Passt jetzt optisch viel besser in das Bike, vor allem wenn ich tatsächlich noch eine in Orange lackierte Gabel montieren sollte. Hat jemand Photoshop?
> 
> ...


Sch..., sieht der LRS mit weißen Naben gut aus.

Die schwarzen Felgen vom "alten" SLR fand ich dagegen viiiel besser.


Photoshop?
>>> sellyoursoul


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was hab´ ich jetzt gewonnen??????????????????????



Hmm, mal überlegen. Wir haben hier so einen Boarder-Collie welcher gerne Küsse ins Gesicht verteilt. Kannst solch einen bekommen.

Oder ich gebe Dir einen aus wenn wir mal gemeinsam zum Biken kommen.


----------



## unocz (10. April 2012)

also ende september !!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> den alten slr schon mal nicht
> 
> Sehr cool Jens. Du sabbelst auch nicht lange rum sondern handelst lieber



Moin Marcus,

allerdings hatte ich den LRS hier schon ein paar Wochen liegen und Du hast mich wieder darauf gebracht (bin das Rad aber auch erst wieder Karfreitag das erste mal in diesem Jahr gefahren) den zu wechseln.

Außerdem darfst Du jetzt wieder mitspielen und mir per PN mitteilen was Du bereit bist für den alten zu zahlen. Der ist übrigens keine tausend Kilometer gefahren und nicht grob beschädigt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also ende september !!!!!!!!



Spätestens, vielleicht fahre ich ja vorher noch mal in den Taunus oder sogar zu Dir in die Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Spätestens, vielleicht fahre ich ja vorher noch mal in den Taunus oder sogar zu Dir in die Pfalz!



das wäre cool. ich mache dann den perfekten guide 
wenn du in den taunus fährst komm ich vielleicht auch ...........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hmm, mal überlegen. Wir haben hier so einen Boarder-Collie welcher gerne Küsse ins Gesicht verteilt. Kannst solch einen bekommen.
> 
> *Oder ich gebe Dir einen aus wenn wir mal gemeinsam zum Biken kommen.*




ICH HOFFE DOCH BALD MAL !!!!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

Sag auch noch kurz...SERVUS!

Die weissen Naben sehen wirklich gut aus!
Kann Dir mal ne orangene Gabel zaubern, weiss aber nicht obs mir heute noch reicht...

Marco, bist auch aufm Garmin Trip...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch noch kurz...SERVUS!
> 
> Die weissen Naben sehen wirklich gut aus!
> Kann Dir mal ne orangene Gabel zaubern, weiss aber nicht obs mir heute noch reicht...
> ...


Hammer, dein Ari!  


Mein Taurine wäre auch schön leicht geworden... 

Im Winter geht es damit weiter...


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ICH HOFFE DOCH BALD MAL !!!!!!



Mal sehen was meine Regierung dazu sagt wann es ihr passen würde!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch noch kurz...SERVUS!
> 
> Die weissen Naben sehen wirklich gut aus!
> Kann Dir mal ne orangene Gabel zaubern, weiss aber nicht obs mir heute noch reicht...
> ...



So eilig isses nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hammer, dein Ari!
> 
> 
> Mein Taurine wäre auch schön leicht geworden...
> ...



Moin Constatin,

Du hast ja bereits das nächste Projekt in Vorbereitung! Ich allerdings auch schon...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hammer, dein Ari!
> 
> 
> Mein Taurine wäre auch schön leicht geworden...
> ...



Danke, freut mich!!

Du führst doch irgendwas im Schilde...



ohneworte schrieb:


> So eilig isses nun auch wieder nicht!



Welche Farbe soll die Gabelkrone haben, eher schwarz oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich!!
> 
> *Du führst doch irgendwas im Schilde...*


Na klar!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich!!
> 
> Du führst doch irgendwas im Schilde...
> 
> ...



Macht Sinn!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Spätestens, vielleicht fahre ich ja vorher noch mal in den Taunus oder sogar zu Dir in die Pfalz!





unocz schrieb:


> das wäre cool. ich mache dann den perfekten guide
> wenn du in den taunus fährst komm ich vielleicht auch ...........




Klar, als bei!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch noch kurz...SERVUS!
> 
> Die weissen Naben sehen wirklich gut aus!
> Kann Dir mal ne orangene Gabel zaubern, weiss aber nicht obs mir heute noch reicht...
> ...



Jup!! Mich nervt die "ach-ich-muss-die-Laufradgröße-noch-umstellen-" und/oder "Sensor-Batterie-immer-leer-SchaiZZE"...  

So dann nur Gerät umstecken, Rest per GPS.  Und tolle andere Dinge zusätzlich..


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup!! Mich nervt die "ach-ich-muss-die-Laufradgröße-noch-umstellen-" und/oder "Sensor-Batterie-immer-leer-SchaiZZE"...
> 
> So dann nur Gerät umstecken, Rest per GPS.  Und tolle andere Dinge zusätzlich..



Hm, und ich habe hier seit letzten Mittwoch bereits das Falk Ibex liegen und habe es noch nicht einmal eingeschaltet!


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

Jens, ich geh jetzt mal kurz dran...
Bleib noch so 10min online das es nicht für die Katz war.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> *Jens, ich geh jetzt mal kurz dran...*
> Bleib noch so 10min online das es nicht für die Katz war.


Bin gespannt!


Ich hätte morgen oder übermorgen einen "Auftrag" für dich


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jens, ich geh jetzt mal kurz dran...
> Bleib noch so 10min online das es nicht für die Katz war.



Das werde ich gespannterweise wohl gerade noch so schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

So, habs jetzt nicht soo genau genommen ich denke es erfüllt seinen Zweck...
Ich finds geil...passt!
Bitteschön!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2012)

Ich findes es cool


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2012)

Fett!


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup!! Mich nervt die "ach-ich-muss-die-Laufradgröße-noch-umstellen-" und/oder "Sensor-Batterie-immer-leer-SchaiZZE"...
> 
> 
> So dann nur Gerät umstecken, Rest per GPS.  Und tolle andere Dinge zusätzlich..


Bei mir wirds "nur" der 705er.
Will hauptsachlich selbst erstellteTracks nachfahren...
Gabs auch im Bundle mit Herz und Tritt.




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin gespannt!
> 
> 
> Ich hätte morgen oder übermorgen einen "Auftrag" für dich



Ok, mal schauen wie ich online bin...


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So, habs jetzt nicht soo genau genommen ich denke es erfüllt seinen Zweck...
> Ich finds geil...passt!
> Bitteschön!



Dankeschön, sehr geil!

Ich denke das werde ich machen. Nur bin ich am überlegen ob ich wenn der Sattel gegen einen schwarzen Speedneedle getauscht ist die Gabelbrücke lieber in weiß nehme.

Kann ich aber dann vor Ort beim Umstecken der Gabel beides mal probieren und dann entscheiden. Wird dann aber wohl eine Durin werden!


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich findes es cool





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Fett!


Sag ich doch...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2012)

aber dann bitte mit schwarzem sattel und schwarzer sattelstütze.


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dankeschön, sehr geil!
> 
> Ich denke das werde ich machen. Nur bin ich am überlegen ob ich wenn der Sattel gegen einen schwarzen Speedneedle getauscht ist die Gabelbrücke lieber in weiß nehme.
> 
> Kann ich aber dann vor Ort beim Umstecken der Gabel beides mal probieren und dann entscheiden. Wird dann aber wohl eine Durin werden!


Bitte!
Würde aber die Gabelkrone zwecks fließenden Übergang schwarz machen...


k_star schrieb:


> aber dann bitte mit schwarzem sattel und schwarzer sattelstütze.



Genau!


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> aber dann bitte mit schwarzem sattel und schwarzer sattelstütze.



Moin Kai,

Hab ich doch bereits geschrieben! Meine Quelle für den Speedneedle hat diese Woche 8 Tune Komfort geliefert bekommen obwohl nur 5 bestellt, jedoch keinen einzigen Speedneedle!

Die merken doch die Einschläge nicht bei Tune!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bitte!
> Würde aber die Gabelkrone zwecks fließenden Übergang schwarz machen...
> 
> 
> Genau!



Das mit der Gabel kann ich dann vor Ort ausprobieren und spontan entscheiden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds "nur" der 705er.
> Will hauptsachlich selbst erstellteTracks nachfahren...
> Gabs auch im Bundle mit Herz und Tritt.



Habe auch das Bundle mit HR + CD bestellt...    *freu mich*

Mein Kumpel hat auch das 705  -  ist auch  !!


----------



## reddevil72 (11. April 2012)

Viel Spass mit dem Navi. Habe den 705er und konnte mich gerade noch zurückhalten auf den 800er umzusatteln. 

Dafür kriegt mein Lightrider bald noch etwas mehr "Swiss-Made": http://www.pop-products.ch...

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Es geht mal wieder los... Arbeiten!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## zuki (11. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dankeschön, sehr geil!
> 
> Ich denke das werde ich machen. Nur bin ich am überlegen ob ich wenn der Sattel gegen einen schwarzen Speedneedle getauscht ist die Gabelbrücke lieber in weiß nehme.
> 
> Kann ich aber dann vor Ort beim Umstecken der Gabel beides mal probieren und dann entscheiden. Wird dann aber wohl eine Durin werden!



Hmmm...so eine orangene Fox, könnte auch was für mein Rad sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. April 2012)

Deins würde ich so lassen. Ist zu schön um da jetzt so viel Farbe zu verbauen.


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Mit deinen Laufrädern in der Kombination wäre das in meinen Augen too much!


----------



## zuki (11. April 2012)

Ja, das kann sein. Ich müsste vielleicht auch mal diverse Photoshop-Spielereien versuchen. Eine Gabel zu lackieren ist ja doch ein gewisser Aufwand.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit deinen Laufrädern in der Kombination wäre das in meinen Augen too much!


Genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## zuki (11. April 2012)

Na gut. Ich gebe mich geschlagen. 

Hier ist ja öfter mal so ein gewisses Rotwild zu sehen. Da fand ich die Gabel in Orange immer ganz schick. Die roten Akzente stören dort nur immer ein wenig die Harmonie.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Na gut. Ich gebe mich geschlagen.
> 
> ...Die roten *Naben* stören dort nur immer ein wenig die Harmonie.


 Ist ja wie bei deinem Rad


----------



## zuki (11. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist ja wie bei deinem Rad



Ja. Ist ein bisschen suboptimal. Orange und Rot geht eigentlich gar nicht. Werde die DT Swiss Dinger vielleicht abpiddeln. Beim Rotwild meinte ich eigentlich das Rahmendekor (trotzdem ein schickes Bike).


----------



## hhninja81 (11. April 2012)

Da hast Du gerade noch mal so die Kurve bekommen was machen die Arme?


----------



## zuki (11. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da hast Du gerade noch mal so die Kurve bekommen was machen die Arme?



Frag nicht...dauert.

Watt heißt hier die Kurve bekommen, äußere mich doch nur lobend. 

Hoffentlich bekommt der HSV heute noch die Kurve...


----------



## hhninja81 (11. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Frag nicht...dauert.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich bekommt der HSV heute noch die Kurve...



Nicht schön, Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung!

HSV... Bin voll genervt, 0:2 und hier im Hotel funktioniert das WLAN nicht und ich kann nichts sehen jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die Bayern gewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nicht schön, Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung!
> 
> HSV... Bin voll genervt, 0:2 und hier im Hotel funktioniert das WLAN nicht und ich kann nichts sehen jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die Bayern gewinnen.



Das klappt wohl leider auch nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bitte!
> Würde aber die Gabelkrone zwecks fließenden Übergang schwarz machen...
> 
> 
> Genau!



So, die Gabel ist in Auftrag gegeben!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. April 2012)

So ein Mist, FCK schon wieder verloren. was kann jetzt noch schlimmer sein ?


@marcus HSV liegt 4:0 hinten. Falls dein WLAN immer noch nicht klappt 

VG
marco


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. April 2012)

Fall andere WLAN´s auch nicht gehen, bin gerade paralell im netz hier mal die Ergebnisse:
BVB bayern 1:0
FCK Bayer 1:3
H96 WOB 2:0
FCN  Schalke 4:1
1899 HSV 4:0

ich weiß hat nix mit CC zu tun, aber ich hab mir gestern nen Ultegra Umwerfer fürs MTB bestellt 

VG
Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2012)

Danke, Marco!


Wo kann man denn die Spiele sehen?


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Sky!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. April 2012)

Ich habe die nicht gesehen,ich habe mir die Bundesliga App aufs Smartphone gezogen, da verfolge ich immer die Spiele.

Aber mal was ganz anderes, ich fahre diese saison verstärkt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und hab ca 33 km hin und Rückweg. da ich dafür bis jetzt immer mein "gutes" MTB hole und da der Verschleiß langsam durchkommt (Reifen,Kette,etc.) wollt ich mir ein Zur-Arbeit-Fahr-Rad holen. Hab heut in dem Baumarkt mit dem Bieber ein TrekkingRad für 250Euro gesehen.
kann man an den Teilen Normteile verbauen oder haben die sondermaße ?
Sprich, wenn die Kurbel Müll ist ne SLX drauf, oder auch so Sachen wie Innenlager,Steuersatz........

VG
marco


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich habe die nicht gesehen,ich habe mir die Bundesliga App aufs Smartphone gezogen, da verfolge ich immer die Spiele.
> 
> Aber mal was ganz anderes, ich fahre diese saison verstärkt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und hab ca 33 km hin und Rückweg. da ich dafür bis jetzt immer mein "gutes" MTB hole und da der Verschleiß langsam durchkommt (Reifen,Kette,etc.) wollt ich mir ein Zur-Arbeit-Fahr-Rad holen. Hab heut in dem Baumarkt mit dem Bieber ein TrekkingRad für 250Euro gesehen.
> kann man an den Teilen Normteile verbauen oder haben die sondermaße ?
> ...



Meinst Du nicht das Du entweder beim Händler für das Geld ein vernünftiges Gebrauchtes bekommst? Den Wasserrohrrahmen später zu ersetzen ist dann doch problematischer!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2012)

Egal, hab ja eh zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2012)

Ach so, dann mal gute N8. Ich bin raus!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

Bin zu 90% fertig 


Später mach' ich Bilder 


GN8!


----------



## zuki (12. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nicht schön, Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung!
> 
> HSV... Bin voll genervt, 0:2 und hier im Hotel funktioniert das WLAN nicht und ich kann nichts sehen jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die Bayern gewinnen.



Ja,danke.

Langsam mache ich mir "leichte" Sorgen um den HSV...


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja,danke.
> 
> Langsam mache ich mir "leichte" Sorgen um den HSV...



Moin, ich auch. Glücklicherweise sind die drei Clubs da unten zur Zeit noch schwächer!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2012)

moin...hoffe ihr wart alle schön brav gestern abend.

Heute geilstes wetter ohne regen und schnee (gestern).

1000 uhr gehts on tour. greets euch allen


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin...hoffe ihr wart alle schön brav gestern abend.
> 
> Heute geilstes wetter ohne regen und schnee (gestern).
> 
> 1000 uhr gehts on tour. greets euch allen



Moin Jens,

hier war gestern und vorgestern viel Regen angesagt und es gab nur Dienstag morgen welchen. Somit habe ich dann beide Abende bei trockener Witterung un 12-15 Grad Biken können. 

Und die Aussichten fürs Wochenende sind sonnig und wärmer!

P.S. Heute Nachmittag noch eine Runde im Deister!


Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Moin Jungs

Bei Constantin scheint ja richtig was in der Mache zu sein. Fährst du dann damit auch den Pistenkönig? Auch Zwischenstandsbilder interessieren uns


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> Bei Constantin scheint ja richtig was in der Mache zu sein. Fährst du dann damit auch den Pistenkönig? Auch Zwischenstandsbilder interessieren uns


Morgen!

Na, alles wieder ok bei dir?

Ja, ich fahre da damit mit.


Mit meinen verschmierten Händen mache ich keine Fotos... ist ja fast fertig 

Nur noch Kleinarbeiten.
Aber erstmal frühstücken.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Erstmal frühstücken? Ach ihr habt schon wieder Ferien oder? Dann gibts ja in zwei bis drei Stunden Fotos


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Erstmal frühstücken? Ach ihr habt schon wieder Ferien oder? Dann gibts ja in zwei bis drei Stunden Fotos


Schon, seit 02.04. 

Bis dahin muss es fertig sein!


Schei$$ Wetter, oder? 

Könnte zwar schlimmer sein, aber trotzdem... Anfang der Woche war einfach sooo schön


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schon, seit 02.04.
> 
> Bis dahin muss es fertig sein!
> 
> ...



Werde nachher gegen 18 Uhr trotzdem ne Runde drehen. Später dann mit etwas Beleuchtung zur Einstimmung auf das Heavy24


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

Bin fertig!


Noch die Fatty aufpumpen und dann kurz runter und Bilder machen.


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schon, seit 02.04.
> 
> Bis dahin muss es fertig sein!
> 
> ...



Boah, diese Schüler und Studenten! 

Dafür können wir Arbeitnehmer uns glücklicherweise ein wenig mehr Komponenten leisten...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin fertig!
> 
> 
> Noch die Fatty aufpumpen und dann kurz runter und Bilder machen.



Hinmachen 
Wie lang sind denn bitte die Osterferien?




InoX schrieb:


> Werde nachher gegen 18 Uhr trotzdem ne Runde drehen. Später dann mit etwas Beleuchtung zur Einstimmung auf das Heavy24



Wenn ich so weit vorausplanen könnte, wäre ich das Heavy 24 bestimmt mitgefahren...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

2 Wochen!


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Wir sprechen uns wenn ich wieder Semesterferien hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2012)

Entschuldigt, dass ich hier im Moment nur sporadisch reinschaue. Ich hab in meiner Wohnung noch kein Internet und gehe nur in der Uni ins Netz um die Mails zu checken.

War hier in Dortmund aber auch nur einmal aufm Rad und bin bis nach Witten mit dem Crosser gefahren. War aber nicht soooo spannend 

Ab nächster Woche sollte ich dann auch Internet haben, dann könnt ihr mich wieder öfter lesen.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2012)

Bin zur Zeit auch nicht oft hier. Lese nur manchmal mit aber mit dem Schreiben halte ich mich zurück. Ein kleiner Entzug


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So, die Gabel ist in Auftrag gegeben!



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...



... und ich erst!


----------



## BENDERR (12. April 2012)

melde mich zurück ausm urlaub! 
ziemliches glück mit dem wetter gehabt in belgien.. 
hätte nie gedacht dass tandem fahren sooo viel bock macht


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> melde mich zurück ausm urlaub!
> ziemliches glück mit dem wetter gehabt in belgien..
> hätte nie gedacht dass tandem fahren sooo viel bock macht



Wenn Du den richtigen Partner auf dem Tandem hast der einen ähnlichen Rythmus wie Du fährst mach das richtig Bock auf mehr!


----------



## BENDERR (12. April 2012)

ja, das glaub ich! 
würd mal gern so nen mtb-tandem ausprobieren und nicht nur so ein klappriges holland-rad.. aber selbst das hat schon ordentlich spass gemacht


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja, das glaub ich!
> würd mal gern so nen mtb-tandem ausprobieren und nicht nur so ein klappriges holland-rad.. aber selbst das hat schon ordentlich spass gemacht



Moin Benjamin,

beim sportlichen Fahren mit dem Tandem ist das gleichmäßige Biken noch viel wichtiger. Da sollte nicht nur der Tritt einigermaßen gleichmäßig sein, sondern auch die Fahrtechnik! Nicht das z.B. der eine aus den Pedalen geht um das Rad in die Kurve zu drücken und der zweite sitzen bleibt. Das könnte dann zu bösen Überraschungen führen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9400545#post9400545


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2012)

schönes Scalpel


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2012)

Danke 


Scalllbbelll...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2012)

Hi Maik!

Was macht die Urlaubsplanung?? Soll ich schon mal ´ne Tour klarmachen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2012)

@ ist ja schon spät


TT läuft und ich halte mein geld zusammen...schönes Wetter würde erstmal reichen


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Scalllbbelll...



Und kein Spezialrahmen wie beim Foto von Maik!

Ach ja,

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

Gudden Morgen zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Moin,

Niemand hier?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (13. April 2012)

ooooh doch 


hi jens


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ooooh doch
> 
> 
> hi jens



Hallo Mathias,

Alles klar bei Dir?


----------



## unocz (13. April 2012)

ja alles ok nach ner harten nachosterwoche  und bei dir?

und morgen werde ich meine neuen reifen ausgiebig testen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

Bin auch da! Im schönen zuhause! 

Haben sich hier auch schon 2 Pakete gesammelt. Einmal mein neues Handy und die XTR-Kassette.

Jetzt wiegt der Bock auch mit Flaschenhalter definitiv um einiges weniger als 8,4KG


----------



## unocz (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin auch da! Im schönen zuhause!
> 
> Haben sich hier auch schon 2 Pakete gesammelt. Einmal mein neues Handy und die XTR-Kassette.
> 
> Jetzt wiegt der Bock auch mit Flaschenhalter definitiv um einiges weniger als 8,4KG





na das klingt ja gut


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja alles ok nach ner harten nachosterwoche  und bei dir?
> 
> und morgen werde ich meine neuen reifen ausgiebig testen



Hier ist alles in Ordnung, bin Heute Nachmittag nach dem gestrigen Regenerationstag wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. War sehr angenehm nach dem gestrigen Ruhetag!


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin auch da! Im schönen zuhause!
> 
> Haben sich hier auch schon 2 Pakete gesammelt. Einmal mein neues Handy und die XTR-Kassette.
> 
> Jetzt wiegt der Bock auch mit Flaschenhalter definitiv um einiges weniger als 8,4KG



Hier lag Heute Abend auch eines rum. Inhalt war eine neue Maloja Shorts!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2012)

Nabend..

Ich meld mich mal ein paar Tage ab, Telefon wird umgemeldet und Smartphone  ist nicht sooo die Alternative...

Morgen Umzug! 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend..
> 
> Ich meld mich mal ein paar Tage ab, Telefon wird umgemeldet und Smartphone  ist nicht sooo die Alternative...
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

viel Spass und einen ereignisarmen Restumzug wünsche ich Dir!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

Morgen gehts dann hoffentlich wieder aufs Rad. Es soll auch noch eine Sattelklemme und die lang ersehnten Dichtungen für die XX kommen!


----------



## unocz (13. April 2012)

viel spass marco


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Morgen gehts dann hoffentlich wieder aufs Rad. Es soll auch noch eine Sattelklemme und die lang ersehnten Dichtungen für die XX kommen!



Moin Marcel,

hoffentlich klappt das bei Dir. Ich werde bei ähnlichem Wetter wie Heute wohl morgen meine diesjährige Premiere auf dem Rennrad geben. Muss auch mal wieder sein!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcel,
> 
> hoffentlich klappt das bei Dir. Ich werde bei ähnlichem Wetter wie Heute wohl morgen meine diesjährige Premiere auf dem Rennrad geben. Muss auch mal wieder sein!
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, das einzige Problem wird die Lieferung mit den Dichtungen sein. Training ist um 13:30h und die Post kommt wahrscheinlich erst kurz vorher.
Da ich meine Elixirs ohne Erfolg für die XX zerlegt habe, hab ich keine MTB Bremsen mehr. Aber wird schon schief gehen 

Auf den Renner würde ich gern mal wieder, aber das HR fehlt immer noch 

Dann aber schon mal viel Spaß morgen 

Meine Lizenz ist übrigens auch gekommen


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das einzige Problem wird die Lieferung mit den Dichtungen sein. Training ist um 13:30h und die Post kommt wahrscheinlich erst kurz vorher.
> Da ich meine Elixirs ohne Erfolg für die XX zerlegt habe, hab ich keine MTB Bremsen mehr. Aber wird schon schief gehen
> 
> Auf den Renner würde ich gern mal wieder, aber das HR fehlt immer noch
> ...



Oops, da war noch was! Sorry!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oops, da war noch was! Sorry!



Na ich will aber eh erstmal das MTB ausführen, wenn ich unter der Woche dann wieder auf den Crosser wechsle um Dortmund zu erkunden


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na ich will aber eh erstmal das MTB ausführen, wenn ich unter der Woche dann wieder auf den Crosser wechsle um Dortmund zu erkunden



Dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß!



Werd ich haben 

So! Jetzt nach einigen Tagen endlich mal wieder ein Bier aufgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Werd ich haben
> 
> So! Jetzt nach einigen Tagen endlich mal wieder ein Bier aufgemacht



Alkohol steht bei mir z.Zt. auf dem Index und wird nur in seltensten Ausnahmefällen konsumiert!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alkohol steht bei mir z.Zt. auf dem Index und wird nur in seltensten Ausnahmefällen konsumiert!



Ich bin doch Student  

Morgen wird dann richtig auf die Kacke gehauen bei einem Geburtstag und dann ist aber auch wieder erstmal gut


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Hat bei mir ja auch andere Hintergründe!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

das Wetter ist ja ein Traum und ich bin mal wieder auf der Autobahn und darf mir den Taunus, den Harz und die Harburger Berge vom LKW aus ansehen

@Constantin

Sehr cooles Bike, viel Spaß damit

@Jens 

Sag mal, was hat der SLR eigentlich für eine Bremsscheiben Aufnahme?

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes WE und viel Spaß auf dem Bike und beim Umzug 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Mooorgen 


Ich brauche das ein oder andere Teil für's Müsing.

Es wird mit wenig Geld aufgebaut.
Nicht für mich.

Es soll eine *Starrgabel* rein.

Aber welche???

Carbon geht nicht, weil es erstens den Preis in die Höhe treibt und zweitens nicht zimperlich damit umgegangen werden wird (Transport, etc.).

Sie sollte dennoch *leicht sein*.

Was haltet ihr von den Mosso Gabeln aus dem Land des Lächelns?


Dann wird noch eine Stütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser benötigt.

Leicht und günstig erfüllt in meinen Augen nur die Funworks N-Light, mit welcher ich zufrieden bin.

P6 Alu ist zu teuer und schwer.


Bei Schalthüllen und -Zügen nehme ich einfach das XTR-Set bei Stadler.

Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kassette sind da.

Neue Kette wird XT.


Laufräder sind auch da.

Schnellspanner auch.

An Reifen fehlt's auch nicht.

(auch, auch, auch... )


Welche Schläuche?

Latex oder Butyl?


Lenker und Vorbau werden noch benötigt.

Hier wieder günstig und nicht "zu" schwer.

Griffe nehme ich einfach mal die WCS Dinger.


Ich glaube, das war's auch schon 


Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei der Komponentenwahl helfen könntet!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Moin, Marcus!


Danke 


So, wie dir, geht's mir heute auch.

Bestes Wetter und ich darf arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Das letzte mal, als ich nach den Mosso  Gabeln gegoogelt habe, sind die nicht so gut wegekommen. Sehr weich und brechen auch von Zeit zu Zeit. Dann lieber was solides von Surly oder Salsa.

Sütze? Gebrauchte KCNC Ti Prolite z.B. ausm Bikemarkt. Habe da schon 2 Mal welche für 30 gekauft. Das sollte akzeptabel leicht und preiswert sein.

Schläuche  Das ist sicher Geschmackssache. Mit Leichtbaureifen rate ich zu Latex, sonst Butyl, denn da spart man sich auch das Nachpumpen.
Bei sauberem Fahrstil geht auch X-Light oder XX-Light.

Bei den Zügen kannst du nichts falsch machen. Ich nehme auch nur noch die SIS SP41.

Lenker und Vorbau würde ich mal bei berg-ab.de reinschauen. Da gibts immer den ein oder anderen Schnapper.
Da ist natürlich die Frage nach OS, dann wie Breit. Vorbaulänge usw.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Moin, Marcel!


Danke fÃ¼r die schnelle Antwort!


Schon mal sehr wichtig die Info Ã¼ber die Mosso Dinger!

Surly ist doch aber sicher D) schwer?

Nach Salsa suche ich mal...


Nach StÃ¼tzen werde ich auch mal im Bikemarkt suchen.

Obwohl die Funworks echt ok ist... und 40â¬ neu...


Fallen bei dir die RaRa Evo in 2,25" Breite auch unter Leichtbau?

Eher nicht, was?

Mit den Standard ButylschlÃ¤uchen bin ich am besten bedient, glaube ich.





Bei berg.ab werde ich mich umsehen.

Lieber OS.

VorbaulÃ¤nge denke ich 100 bis 110mm.

Lenkerbreite 600mm.

Um 9 Grad Biegung wÃ¤ren gut.


Danke dir!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie schwer der Fahrer ist aber wenn ich mir nochmal diesen Thread durchlese: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=430414 weiß ich warum ich mich gegen die Mosso und für die Salsa entschieden habe. Die Salsa ist zwar auch weich aber schon akzeptabel. Salsa CroMoTo und Surly 1x1 sind beide bei 1KG.

Die Bedenken bei Carbongabeln ala Keil, Ritchey WCS sind mMn nicht wirklich begründet.

RaRa Evo sollte keine Probleme machen denk ich. Eher so die 400g Fraktion oder gar FF.

FunWorks ist nicht schlecht - selbes Prinzip wie die KCNC nur nicht ganz so leicht.

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4240
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=29_30&products_id=2539


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Fahrer wiegt um 83kg.


Mal sehen...1kg geht ja...

Die Mosso soll nur 700g wiegen... aber die kommt nicht an's Bike!


Carbon treibt den Preis in die Höhe.


Butyl.




Den Vorbau hab ich mir schon angesehen... gutes Angebot!

Vielleicht nehme ich den...

Der WCS hat leider nur 5 Grad.

Besser als 0, wie's derzeit sind...

Kann sein, dass sich ja was mit 9 Grad findet...


Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2012)

Bei Berg-ab hab ich auch mal nen einfachen Ritchey 120mm Vorbau mit 175g bekommen. FÃ¼r nur 10â¬ oder so 
Der Ritchey ist auch gar nicht sooo schwer, meiner wog 183g.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

Was hältst Du denn von dieser Gabel....

http://www.heli-bikes.com/Shop/prod...Heli-Bikes-Comp-Alu-Starrgabel-Disc-Only.html

Erfahrungsbericht kann ich aber noch nicht liefern.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2012)

Außer dass sie wahrscheinlich zu teuer ist und kaum flext (?) besser als alle anderen genannten Gabeln.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Zu teuer... eigentlich...

Diese Gabeln sollen nicht sooo steif sein...

Die Form passt nicht zum Rahmen...

Aber danke für die Anregung!


----------



## BENDERR (14. April 2012)

guten tag die herren!


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Herren,
> 
> das Wetter ist ja ein Traum und ich bin mal wieder auf der Autobahn und darf mir den Taunus, den Harz und die Harburger Berge vom LKW aus ansehen
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

Hoffentlich bist Du früh genug zurueck das Du das schöne Wetter auch noch geniessen kannst. Was macht eigentlich Dein Plan das Gewicht runterzuschrauben? Mir wird das langsam auf der Waage unheimlich, letzten Samstag nach der langen Tour am Karfreitag hatte ich morgens 99,5 Kg. 

Heute morgen dann trotz ausgiebiger Mahlzeiten an Ostern wieder ein Kilo weg mit 98,5 Kg. Das geht eigentlich zu schnell in meinen Augen!

Der LRS hat 6-Loch Aufnahme für die Disc.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Hoffentlich bist Du früh genug zurueck das Du das schöne Wetter auch noch geniessen kannst. Was macht eigentlich Dein Plan das Gewicht runterzuschrauben? Mir wird das langsam auf der Waage unheimlich, letzten Samstag nach der langen Tour am Karfreitag hatte ich morgens 99,5 Kg.
> 
> ...




Moin Jens,

bei dem Trainingspensum ist es doch normal, dass das Gewicht runter geht... Freut mich für dich Bei mir geht es langsam runter, durch die harte körperliche Arbeit wachsen die Muskeln aber leider ist es schwer, anständig zu Essen und spät Abends treibt der Hunger oft zu McDonals 
2 Wochen noch voll Stress und dann ist wieder Zeit für ein geregeltes Leben mit anständiger Ernährung (LowCarb) und viel Sport...

6-Loch ist super! Freue mich auf den LRS


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> bei dem Trainingspensum ist es doch normal, dass das Gewicht runter geht... Freut mich für dich Bei mir geht es langsam runter, durch die harte körperliche Arbeit wachsen die Muskeln aber leider ist es schwer, anständig zu Essen und spät Abends treibt der Hunger oft zu McDonals
> 2 Wochen noch voll Stress und dann ist wieder Zeit für ein geregeltes Leben mit anständiger Ernährung (LowCarb) und viel Sport...
> ...



Jau, bis Freitag dann!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jau, bis Freitag dann!



Hoffentlich schaffe ich es bis Freitag, wir können erst am Di wieder auf Tour fahren (Lenkzeitpausen). Sa könnte ich fix zusagen...


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

So bringt es Spaß nach Hause zu kommen....

Der Postbote hat seine Arbeit gut gemacht und das Drössi bekommt ein Gesicht

Danke Kai und Marco








und der HSV spielt auch mal wieder Fussball!

Ahoi und Prost


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2012)

Nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt mit dem 8,3Kg Bock ich echt begeistert. Geht richtig gut vorwärts 

Jetzt kommt gleich noch eine Carbonsattelklemme dran und vielleicht mach ich auch noch neue Dichtungen in den Bremssattel rein. Weil bisher sifft es nicht mehr


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt mit dem 8,3Kg Bock ich echt begeistert. Geht richtig gut vorwärts
> 
> Jetzt kommt gleich noch eine Carbonsattelklemme dran und vielleicht mach ich auch noch neue Dichtungen in den Bremssattel rein. Weil bisher sifft es nicht mehr



Die Ausfahrt mit dem 6,8 Kg Bock Heute war auch richtig schön! So kann es weitergehen!


----------



## BENDERR (14. April 2012)

allein oder in der gruppe?


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

So, endlich zu Hause nach der Arbeit...


Schönen Abend wünsche ich


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

@Marcus: welche Maße hat die Schöne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (14. April 2012)

Hi,
Ich bin Donnerstag und Freitag den Kellerwaldsteig mit meinen Freund gefahren.
 Übernachtet haben wir in einer Schutzhütte, echt geiles Alpencross Training... Klick


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Coooool


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> allein oder in der gruppe?



Allein im Wind!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Marcus: welche Maße hat die Schöne?



Du meinst wohl die Stütze:

31,6x420

Gruß

In ca. 14 Tagen ist alles da und das Drössi ist fertig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Gaaanz genäääu 

Danke 


Bin schon gespannt drauf!


P.S.: Geile Signatur!


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl die Stütze:
> 
> 31,6x420
> 
> ...



Der Marcus ist zuhause!

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Marcus ist zuhause!
> 
> Moin!



Oh ja und der HSV hat gewonnen Sorry an deine Frau..

Hast Du die Info mit dem Freitag/Samstag gelesen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. April 2012)

Gute N8!


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh ja und der HSV hat gewonnen Sorry an deine Frau..
> 
> Hast Du die Info mit dem Freitag/Samstag gelesen?



Ja, das habe ich. Mal sehen wie ich mich Samstag aus dem Haus schleichen kann wegen dem Arbeitstag am Sonntag!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich. Mal sehen wie ich mich Samstag aus dem Haus schleichen kann wegen dem Arbeitstag am Sonntag!



Kein Streß! Bevor Du Ärger mit der Macht bekommst, ich kann auch zu Dir kommen!


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kein Streß! Bevor Du Ärger mit der Macht bekommst, ich kann auch zu Dir kommen!



Hier gibt es auch ein paar schöne Trails, nur leider nicht so viele wie in den HaBe's!


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

Moin,

die Sonne schein! Ich geh jetzt erst einmal eine Runde Biken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin Donnerstag und Freitag den Kellerwaldsteig mit meinen Freund gefahren.
> Übernachtet haben wir in einer Schutzhütte, echt geiles Alpencross Training... Klick



Coole Sache  Eigentlich wollte ich nächstes WE ja auch zum Kellerwaldmarathon. Leider liegt da auch eine Familienfeier 

Guten Morgen zammen 

Gleich wieder aufs Rad - Wetter egal hauptsache raus in die heimischen Berge und HM sammeln - bis es wieder ins platte Dortmund geht


----------



## unocz (15. April 2012)

auch von mir ein guten morgen an alle 

ich hab mich gestern so verausgabt, das heute definitiv ein ruhetag ist


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Guten Morgen!!



unocz schrieb:


> auch von mir ein guten morgen an alle
> 
> ich hab mich gestern so verausgabt, das heute definitiv ein ruhetag ist



Geht mir genauso, werd aber trotzdem heute Abend vielleicht noch ne gemütliche Runde fahren...

Jetzt gehts sowieso gleich los mit dem Worldcup Houffalize/Damen!
Sehr geil das dieses Jahr alles übertragen wird, hoffe das die Quali wieder so gut ist.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Ich schaue mir das auch an.

Wann ist noch mal der Start bei den Frauen?

11:20?

Männer?

13:00?


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen, ich bin wieder zurück von der Runde. Muss dann ja auch gleich auf eine Familienfeier (konfirmation der Cousine meiner besseren Hälfte).

Jetzt erst einmal frühstücken und wann kommt der Weltcup und wird wo übertragen Dennis?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (15. April 2012)

ja 11.20 die mädels 
ich hoffe die verbindung ist nicht so schlecht


----------



## unocz (15. April 2012)

http://live.redbull.tv/events/38/uci-houffalize-xco-women/


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Cool!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Jep, hier ist der Plan: http://live.redbull.tv/.
Männer sind dann um zehn vor 2 dran....

Bei mir war die Verbindung letztes mal ganz gut...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Nein, oder?

13:50 

Dann verpasse ich das Rennen bei den Männern...


Als Entschädigung später auf's Rad


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nein, oder?
> 
> 13:50
> 
> ...



Ist nicht schlimm, kannste heute Abend nochmal komplett anschauen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Geilo!


Ich werde aber lieber schnell schlafen gehen... morgen steht ab 7:00 biken an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja 11.20 die mädels
> ich hoffe die verbindung ist nicht so schlecht



Ach, um 11:30 Uhr ist Empfang. Das wird wohl nichts. Wann Heute Abend kann ich denn wo die Wiederholung sehen?


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach, um 11:30 Uhr ist Empfang. Das wird wohl nichts. Wann Heute Abend kann ich denn wo die Wiederholung sehen?


Die kannst Du auf der Red Bull TV Seite dann anschauen wie du Lust hast...


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

ok


----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2012)

Absalon wins!...on 26"


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Jo, geile Leistung!!
Und es passt 26, 27,5 dann 29Zoll...


----------



## unocz (15. April 2012)

mist konnte die männers ned guggn und die aufzeichnung ruggelt wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2012)

so jungs, vom vinschgau zurück und wieder mal 3 coole tage mit matze und carina von vinschgau-bike erlebt.

Am mittwoch bei regen und schnee über den ofenpass ins vinschgau gekommen und heute bei regen wieder abgefahren. Dazwischen kein regen ein wunderbarer tag und viele schöne neue eindrücke mitbekommen. 

Matze und sein team haben einen neuen schönen trail geschaufelt, den wir am letzten tag auch noch getrailt sind...wirklich ne goile sache.

und hier noch bilder...

Man könnte meine über die rockys zu fahren





erster tag und schönster tag am warten vor der tour





der schnee war dann noch nicht ganz weg...auf dem weg nach st. martin hoch...





wärend der abfahrt





schönste trails runter nach goldrain





und nochmals schöne trails...





kulinarisch hat ma uns immer wieder verwöhnt





also jungs, wenn ihr mal was schönes erleben wollt...vinschgau lohnt sich wirklich. Ebenfalls die truppe von vinschgau-bike. tolle guids und gute betreuung.

gute nacht und greets jens


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

Moin Jens,

das sieht richtig gut aus!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2012)

hallo Jens

jep, war wirklich wieder genial. werden ev im juni nochmals gehen.


----------



## unocz (15. April 2012)

@jens (onkel)

SCHÖN SCHÖN !


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Klasse, onkel-Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2012)

könnt ja mal holy hansen biketrail vinschgau bei youtube eingeben. da zeigt man den neuen trail den es noch nicht lange gibt. Matze macht da wirklich nen super job fürs vinschgau und die biker.

tolle sache!!!


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> könnt ja mal holy hansen biketrail vinschgau bei youtube eingeben. da zeigt man den neuen trail den es noch nicht lange gibt. Matze macht da wirklich nen super job fürs vinschgau und die biker.
> 
> tolle sache!!!



Dann werde ich mir das gleich mal anschauen!


----------



## reddevil72 (15. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> bei dem Trainingspensum ist es doch normal, dass das Gewicht runter geht... Freut mich für dich Bei mir geht es langsam runter, durch die harte körperliche Arbeit wachsen die Muskeln aber leider ist es schwer, anständig zu Essen und spät Abends treibt der Hunger oft zu McDonals
> 2 Wochen noch voll Stress und dann ist wieder Zeit für ein geregeltes Leben mit anständiger Ernährung (LowCarb) und viel Sport...
> ...



4 Tage Stadturlaub, vor u nachher kein Training wegen Pikettdienst... Hängt an sowas...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (16. April 2012)

Hi Jungs.

Im Vinschgau war ich auch schon zweimal. Ist wirklich traumhaft dort. Einmal in Goldrain und einmal in Laas. Super nette Leute überall, top Essen, traumhaftes Wetter und schöne Ausblicke mit anschließend guten Trails. Was will man mehr?


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Moin zusammen, gleich geht's noch mal für ne Stunde aufs Bike. Einfach nur zum Beinevertreten!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2012)

Eigentlich eine schöne Runde heute, wenn da nicht ein Vorkommnis gewesen wäre:

Dieser nette Bursche







musste sich mir in den Weg stellen und schon hatte ich je 2 Löcher in Schlauch und Reifen. Und ich habe ein Reh aufgescheucht.
Als ich mit dem Schlauchwechsel fertig war, war die Sonne Weg und stattdessen wehte ein kalter Wind und ich bin in einen Hagelschauer geraten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

Igitt... Nagel+Hagelschauer... bäh...


N' Abend 


Meine Tour durch den Wald war kurz... aber dennoch schön.

Morgen hoffentlich etwas ausgedehnter


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2012)

bei mir gehts erst morgen wieder aufs rad.. heute erster uni tag und schon stress! :/


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Igitt... Nagel+Hagelschauer... bäh...
> 
> 
> N' Abend
> ...



Ich war heute auch nur eine gute Stunde ganz ruhig unterwegs (21er Schnitt im Gelände) bei viel Sonne und ein paar Wolken. Schauer habe ich glücklicherweise nicht abbekommen, jedoch war der Wind eiskalt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (16. April 2012)

nabend. 21er schnitt mit gelände  respekt


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend. 21er schnitt mit gelände  respekt



Und es war wirklich locker, Durchschnittspuls lag bei 126!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2012)

heute auch nach der arbeit noch ne lockere runde gefahren...mtschig wars aber kein regen...


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2012)

Nabend Zusammen, hier war wie in den letzten Tagen Dauerregen, ebenso in Zürich. :kotz:
Bleibt nur das Studio.....


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen, hier war wie in den letzten Tagen Dauerregen, ebenso in Zürich. :kotz:
> Bleibt nur das Studio.....



Moin Daniel,

da haben wir hier in Norddeutschland ja richtig Glück!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nabend Zusammen, hier war wie in den letzten Tagen Dauerregen, ebenso in Zürich. :kotz:
> Bleibt nur das Studio.....


Hi!


Wenigstens hast du die Option mit'm Studio 


Was bei dir weder Fisch noch Fleisch war, ist für mich genau richtig! 

Jetzt weis ich auch, was du mit dem bremsseitigen Lager am Hinterbau meintest 

Das seitliche Spiel ist beim Fahren kaum spürbar.
Die Bremse schleift nicht.
Demnächst werde ich mir trotzdem das Rebuildkit ordern.

Der Dämpfer funzt bis jetzt auch super!

Propedal auf der Straße und ab geht's.
Im Gelände PP raus und ebenfalls ab die Post!



Bin schon gespannt, wie sich das Rad mit dem neuen-neuen LRS fahren wird... dann kommt es auch endlich mal zu Stadler an die Hängewaage.

Heute war ich zwar bei einem Bikeshop, der 'ne gute Waage hatte, aber mit dem schweren Crossride LRS wollte ich es einfach nicht wiegen


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine schöne Runde heute, wenn da nicht ein Vorkommnis gewesen wäre:
> 
> Dieser nette Bursche
> 
> ...



Kannst Du Deine Speichen nicht besser pflegen?


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2012)

Tja, bei uns kann eben nicht immer die Sonne scheinen, hatten heute 5"C 
Soll aber zumindest zum WE etwas besser werden.

Schoen das dir das Scalpel taugt Constantin, wurde damit nicht richtig warm. Komisch, bei mir hat die hintere Bremse ständig geschliffen.
Werd morgen es endlich schaffen meinen neuen Rahmen von der Post zu holen, dann flott aufbauen und am Samstag testen


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kannst Du Deine Speichen nicht besser pflegen?



Nicht einmal ihre Messerform haben sie mehr...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Tja, bei uns kann eben nicht immer die Sonne scheinen, hatten heute 5"C
> Soll aber zumindest zum WE etwas besser werden.
> 
> Schoen das dir das Scalpel taugt Constantin, wurde damit nicht richtig warm. Komisch, bei mir hat die hintere Bremse ständig geschliffen.
> Werd morgen es endlich schaffen meinen neuen Rahmen von der Post zu holen, dann flott aufbauen und am Samstag testen


Hier war es auch nicht gerade warm... mittags um 10°C im Schatten.
Dazu kalter, starker Wind :-/


Kann an der Bremse liegen... bin jedenfalls froh, dass alles soweit passt.

Uiuiui! 
Bin gespannt!


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hier war es auch nicht gerade warm... mittags um 10°C im Schatten.
> Dazu kalter, starker Wind :-/
> 
> 
> ...



Besser Flitzebogen als Flitzekacke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Besser Flitzebogen als Flitzekacke!


Ich schmeiß mich weg...


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Ich in dann mal raus, Gute N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich in dann mal raus, Gute N8!


N8!

Bin auch gleich weg...


----------



## InoX (16. April 2012)

RBin gegen 16:30 auch los und habe ein 50 km Runde gedreht. Hab mir für Freitag schonmal den Teufelsberg angeschaut. Ich denke ich steige nach der zweiten Runde freiwilllig aus. Wenn ich überhaupt soweit komme....
Rad lief ganz gut. Nur die Bremsen schleifen minimal. Da muss ich nochmal ran...

@Christian: einen Platten habe ich mir heute auch verpasst. Allerdings ist das an einer Treppe passiert. War wohl dafür etwas wenig Luft drauf. Im Gelände waren die knapp 2 Bar sehr gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2012)

Ach, letztes Jahr bin ich 9 Durchgänge oder so gefahren  Ich habe dann zwar fast die zum Abendbrot verspeisten Senfeier auf dem Asphalt verteilt, aber was soll's...
Die Frage ist, wie viele wir schaffen, wenn wir vorher noch fahren gehen. Aber das wird schon.


----------



## reddevil72 (17. April 2012)

Ganz schön hart die ganzen Posts vom Fahren und selber kann man nicht ;-(((. Immerhin ist heute der Postbote gekommen;-)). 
Basteln darf man ja im Pikettdienst, Ziel sind die 10kg noch zu knacken. 






kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

Moin,

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, letztes Jahr bin ich 9 Durchgänge oder so gefahren  Ich habe dann zwar fast die zum Abendbrot verspeisten Senfeier auf dem Asphalt verteilt, aber was soll's...
> Die Frage ist, wie viele wir schaffen, wenn wir vorher noch fahren gehen. Aber das wird schon.




Wir können ja die Tour etwas entspannter angehen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (17. April 2012)

Moin

heut morgenwieder mit dem rad zur Arbeit. bei -2°; Halsschmerzen und beginnender Rüsselpest wohl keine gute Wahl. Wir werden sehen wie es sich entwickelt.

Hab mir übrigends einen neuen Umwerfer bestellt. Ein FD CX70, mal schauen wie er sich schlägt. Wenn er denn da ist und montiert.

VG
marco


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

ja da wäre ein Bericht ganz nett. Funktionieren die Rennrad- bzw. Crossumwerfer eigentlich mit normalen Triggern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (17. April 2012)

Ich glaube eher nicht so gut, da die einen anderen Weg zurücklegen (hab ich mal gehört/gelesen) aber da ich die mit X.0 Twister fahre dürfte das gehen. 
Gehe davon aus dass die gegen WE eintrudeln, Samsatg ist die Vorfahrt eines Marathon dann kann ich Samstag abend ein Statement abgeben.

VG
Marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2012)

@reddevil: POP Stütze???


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2012)

@Philipp: Hast du heute Zeit und Bock zu fahren?


----------



## reddevil72 (17. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @reddevil: POP Stütze???


 

Heisse Spur..... sollte knapp 100g leichter sein als die akutell verbaute Ritchey WCS, dann gibt es noch Tubeless (minus 300g Latexschläuche, plus 100-150g Ventil u Milch). Aktuell 10.26kg, könnte gerade reichen für 9.9999kg.

Einbau Stütze kommt heute abend, Umrüstung auf Tubeless bei Gelegenheit. Bilder sobald Wetter wieder mal einigermassen fototauglich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Heisse Spur..... sollte knapp 100g leichter sein als die akutell verbaute Ritchey WCS, dann gibt es noch Tubeless (minus 300g Latexschläuche, plus 100-150g Ventil u Milch). Aktuell 10.26kg, könnte gerade reichen für 9.9999kg.
> 
> Einbau Stütze kommt heute abend, Umrüstung auf Tubeless bei Gelegenheit. Bilder sobald Wetter wieder mal einigermassen fototauglich.


Suuuper!  


Tubeless kommt bei mir auch noch... aber nicht so schnell... ich wechsle ja gerne die Reifen...


----------



## reddevil72 (17. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Suuuper!
> 
> 
> Tubeless kommt bei mir auch noch... aber nicht so schnell... ich wechsle ja gerne die Reifen...


 

Das ist genau mein Dilemma. Ich wechsle die Gummis auch recht häufig, werde jedoch jetzt mal den Schritt wagen. Die Kollegen die TL fahren schwören alle darauf und wollen nicht mehr zurück, Traktion und Rollverhalten seien spürbar besser, die rotierende Masse wird auch geringer.


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Philipp: Hast du heute Zeit und Bock zu fahren?



War in der Uni, hat also nicht ganz geklappt. Wenn ich jetzt fahre bringt mich meine Freundin wahrscheinlich um wenn sie nach Hause kommt und ich bin wieder unterwegs. War ja gestern schon ein lustiger Zirkus als ich um halb 8 noch einkaufen gehen wollte


----------



## reddevil72 (17. April 2012)

Heute noch montiert. Bilder vom Bike im CC-Forum.
Gewichtsersparnis fast 100g, leider mit den Race-Kings schon wieder flöten;-((. Egal, will die Dinger trotzdem mal testen.


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

Sehr tolle Oberfläche. Die sieht aus wie schwarzes Balsaholz. Die Wippe ist für mich nicht richtig überzeugend das ist aber bei mir sone Kopfsache. Habe an meiner Funworkks auch eine Thomsonwippe verbaut. Das ist mir am Tune sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2012)

bin heute abend zu hause. Mit freundin kurz hinter dem haus 600hm geraced

Hab ihr 10 min vrsprung gelassen und auf den letzten 200m noch eingeholt...und mich ausgekotzt.

Uphillrennen kann kommen


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

Möchte auch sonen Berg hinterm Haus und meine Freundin verheizen


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2012)

@reddevil: Goil 

hab heute auch `nen Bisschen Kohle abgeholt:














Kann kaum abwarten bis Samstag der Aufbau beginnt.....


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

Wow...Sehr schönes Teil. Auch son Twentysixer Wixer? an welches Bike kommt die Klemme? An den Rahmen ja wohl nicht da nicht UD.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2012)

Für 600 hm müsste ich aber mehr als kurz raus.


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2012)

Klemme war dabei, keine Ahnung wo die dran kommt, hatte eigentlich eine rot eloxierte KCNC vorgesehen, passend zu den Bar-Ends.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich schwarze SID Decals herbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Für 600 hm müsste ich aber mehr als kurz raus.



Wieso?


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Klemme war dabei, keine Ahnung wo die dran kommt, hatte eigentlich eine rot eloxierte KCNC vorgesehen, passend zu den Bar-Ends.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich schwarze SID Decals herbekomme?



Klingt schon besser willst die carbonerne vielleicht loswerden?

Ribery ist doch so ein Mädchen.... wobei das schon fast eine Beleidigung für die wäre ...


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt schon besser willst die carbonerne vielleicht loswerden?
> 
> Ribery ist doch so ein Mädchen.... wobei das schon fast eine Beleidigung für die wäre ...



Moin Philipp,

ein Mädchen wäre aber schon vor Jahren zum Chirurgen mit der Narbe im Gesicht gelaufen.

Ansonsten gerade von einer Biketour im Deister zurück. Knapp 30 Kilometer in ebenso knapp 2 Stunden mit 730 Hm. Lockere CC-Tour zur viert die wirklich Spaß gemacht hat.

Die Grundfitness scheint inzwischen wirklich ganz ordentlich zu sein. Trotz zum Teil Rampen mit 15% Steigung hatte ich einen Durchschnittspuls von 118 und einen Höchstwert von 149 auf der Uhr.

Wenn das mit der Gewichtsabnahme auch noch weiter so gut voran geht kann die Schweiz im September kommen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (17. April 2012)

Moin Jens. 
Dachte hier gucken alle Fußball aber selber Sport machen ist viel besser
Deine Tourdaten klingen doch sehr gut. Der Puls hat sich ja auch in einem vernünftigen Rahmen bewegt. Da macht das ganze auch dauerhaft Spaß.


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2012)

Pulswerte sind meiner Meinung nach völlig überbewertet. Ich z.B. habe ein sehr hohes Pulslevel, auf meiner Hausrunde im Durchschnitt um die 145bpm, dafür ist aber erst bei 205bpm Schluss. Bei einem Kumpel liegt dafur alles 20 Schlaege drunter. In den Alpen zählt vor allem die Kraftausdauer, nur mit der kommt man die langen und steilen Steigungen hoch.


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jens.
> Dachte hier gucken alle Fußball aber selber Sport machen ist viel besser
> Deine Tourdaten klingen doch sehr gut. Der Puls hat sich ja auch in einem vernünftigen Rahmen bewegt. Da macht das ganze auch dauerhaft Spaß.



Die zweite Halbzeit habe ich dann ja auch geguckt!

Und vor ein paar Wochen noch wäre ich da mit einem Durchschnittspuls 150 und einem Höchtpuls von 180 völlig verschwitzt und abgekämpft durchgefahren.


----------



## BENDERR (17. April 2012)

Naja komm, soo extrem verändern sich die Pulswerte nun auch nicht 
Ich hab auch nen relativ hohen Puls.. GA1 von 156 - 169 ..


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. April 2012)

So... wieder alle wech...


Ach Daniel, so ein feiner Rahmen... 

Würde mein Scalpel trotzdem nicht dagegen tauschen  

...obwohl... mit Lefty vielleicht... 


Neu oder 2. Hand???


@reddevil: Die Stütze ist mega schön, auch mit dem rot (obwohl ich ein hochglänzendes Finish eher mag...).

Ich würde noch die Mcfk Wippe verbauen.... die 08/15 Aluwippe finde ich schwach... (duckundweg...)

Hätte ruhig eine schöne aus Carbon mit durchgehender Auflägefläche sein können...

Ach so, das Thömus sieht momentan richtig gut aus!

Zu der silbernen Kurbel: schei$$ da was drauf. Die ist nicht schwer und funzt super.


Gute N8!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Für 600 hm müsste ich aber mehr als kurz raus.


 

Rauf gings ca mit 40 min...runter haben wir uns die hände wieder abgefroren.

War übrigens die idee meiner freundin. Sie hats gerne wenn ich sie verheize

Jetzt noch was andreres leuts:

Meine freundin sucht fieberhaft einen carbon rahmen in s (15"-15,5") mit nich zu langem oberrohr...bis 545.

Nicht leicht zu finden. Weiss jemand von euch was? Koba, storck haben wir schon geschaut.

Vieles ist leider vom oberrohr zu lang.


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Naja komm, soo extrem verändern sich die Pulswerte nun auch nicht
> Ich hab auch nen relativ hohen Puls.. GA1 von 156 - 169 ..



Die Fitness war aber vorher Schxxxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Rauf gings ca mit 40 min...runter haben wir uns die hände wieder abgefroren.
> 
> War übrigens die idee meiner freundin. Sie hats gerne wenn ich sie verheize
> 
> ...



felt, trek


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. April 2012)

Servus Jungs, ich hab mal wieder ne Frage an euch.

Durch das ganze Austauschen der Teile am Rad hab ich nun (wem geht es nicht so) fast ein komplettes rad in Ersatzteilen in ner Kiste liegen. Plan ist es ein günstiges Arbeitswegrad damit aufzubauen. Bräuchte nur noch ein Rahmen und die Schaltung.
Jetzt habe ich aus Kostengründen ne 7fach Schaltung im Auge (da ich noch ne 7fach Kassette und Kurbel rumliegen hab, bietet sich das an)

Gestern ist mir aufgefallen dass die 7fach kassette ein Schraubkranz hat. Quasi ein Freilauf in der Kassette. Bekommt man die überhaupt auf einen "normalen" LRS ? LRS wäre der Mavic Crossride.

VG
marco


----------



## maddda (18. April 2012)

Wird denke ich nicht gehen, ich würde einfach auf teile ausm Bikemarkt zurück greifen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. April 2012)

Ja darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen, dachte nur wenn es geht hab ich ne einfache und Billige Schaltung. Zumal das X.3 Schaltwerk für 7 fach ist und es bei BMO das Teil für 16 und den Trigger für 13 gibt wäre ich mit knapp 30 durch. Den Rest hab ich.

Wollte eh nur ein Blatt vorne fahren also fallen 3fach Trigger, Umwerfer, Züge etc. raus. Nicht wegen dem Gewicht sondern wegen dem Preis.

Bikemarkt wäre/ist noch ne Alternative.


----------



## InoX (18. April 2012)

hab im Bikemarkt auch schon einen kompletten LRS für 20 Euro gekauft. Der passt auch noch super in die 7-8 fach Zeit Hinten ist eine XT Nabe und vorn eine Coda Nabe verbaut. beides auf Mavicfelgen. Im zweifel kannst du dir auch sowas holen und da ne normale 7 fach Kassette draufmachen. sollte dann auch nicht die Welt kosten


----------



## Clemens (18. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Rauf gings ca mit 40 min...runter haben wir uns die hände wieder abgefroren.
> 
> War übrigens die idee meiner freundin. Sie hats gerne wenn ich sie verheize
> 
> ...





Werfe mal die zwei Tomac Rahmen Carbide SL (Fully) und Type X (HT)
in den Raum. Das Carbide SL hat in Size S 15,5 Zoll Sitzrohr und 550mm Oberrohrlänge. Das Type X in S hat 15,7 und 555mm.

Gibts recht 'günstig' hier:

Type X Klick: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/tomac/tomac-mtb-rahmen-type-x-carbon.html,a10988

Carbide SL Klick: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/tomac/tomac-rahmen-kit-carbide-sl.html,a15453


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2012)

hallo leuts, danke mal für die infos betreffend rahmen...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2012)

Gestern und heute die ersten Male so richtig um Dortmund unterwegs gewesen. Und ich muss sagen, im Süden in Richtung Witten/Herdecke/Wetter ist es gar nicht mal so übel. Nach ca. 15min aus der Innenstadt stehe ich dann bei Witten im Wald. Da gibts sogar den ein oder anderen Trail.
Demnächst muss ich dann auch mal wieder auf die Cross-Countrystrecke nach Wetter, wird mit dem Crosser aber sicherlich heavy


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. April 2012)

> Gestern und heute die ersten Male so richtig um Dortmund unterwegs gewesen. Und ich muss sagen, im Süden in Richtung Witten/Herdecke/Wetter ist es gar nicht mal so übel. Nach ca. 15min aus der Innenstadt stehe ich dann bei Witten im Wald. Da gibts sogar den ein oder anderen Trail.
> Demnächst muss ich dann auch mal wieder auf die Cross-Countrystrecke nach Wetter, wird mit dem Crosser aber sicherlich heavy



Hey das hört sich doch gut an, aber ich will trotzdem nicht tauschen 

... Weis jemand, wo man günstig einen Polargurt kaufen kann , bei dem man die Batterien wechseln kann? Meiner ist leider leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Hey das hört sich doch gut an, aber ich will trotzdem nicht tauschen
> 
> ... Weis jemand, wo man günstig einen Polargurt kaufen kann , bei dem man die Batterien wechseln kann? Meiner ist leider leer




Klar, zuhause ists am besten. Da hab ich mehr Trails und die Auswahl an Rädern. Außerdem kann ich ein dreckiges Rad einfach im Garten absritzen und in die Garage stellen.
Aber um in der Uni-Zeit im Training zu bleiben, kann ich mich nicht beklagen 

Was heißt denn günstig?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. April 2012)

Es gibt doch die einfachen die codiert 40 (http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/polar-herzfrequenz-sender-t31-codiert/aid:19764) kosten und die Textieln, bei denen man die Batterie Wechseln kann. 50 (http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/polar-textil-sender-wearlink-codiert/aid:243587)

Die 50 finde ich Persönlich schon ziemlich happig für einen Pulsgurt...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2012)

Also bei Bike-Discount sind die jeweils schon mal 5â¬ gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. April 2012)

Schonmal ein Anfang...


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2012)

Uff, 80% fertig:








Sorry, aber die eifon Kamera ist eine Frechheit 

Fehlen tut noch die bestellte XTR (970er) Kurbel und der XTR Umwerfer, morgen wirds dann fertig gemacht und am Samstag dann Proberitt 
Leider ist die hintere Bremsleitung zu kurz........


----------



## unocz (18. April 2012)

nicht schlecht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2012)

Thx, mal schauen ob ich unter 10kg komme....


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. April 2012)

Hat definitiv was 


Die Bremsleitung ist nach der Demontage vom Scalpel also nicht länger geworden? 
...duckundweg...

Kenne das "Problem"...


Stütze ist lang genug?


Wieso solltest du denn nicht unter 10kg kommen???

Wie schwer ist denn der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer bzw. die Gabel?


Dämpfer ist der DT Carbon?

So clean sieht der echt schick aus.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2012)

ja sieht schon ganz gut aus


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. April 2012)

Hut ab !

Wundert mich aber auch, dass die Kiste nicht unter 10 KG auf die waage bringt.Zumal noch ne XTR Kurbel geordert wurde und schon recht leichte Teile verbaut wurden.

Schick

VG
Marco


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2012)

heute wieder mit dem toad und den bonti29-1 pneus unterwegs. Die dinger laufen sauschnell...auch in der 2.2er version. 

Bestelle mir gleich noch welche für das rocky. Die dinger sind einfach um welten schneller als die ikons,obwohl die ikons sehrguten gripp haben.

Der bonti wird mein racereifen für dieses jahr. Leider noch bischen zu schwer mit 560-580g. 

Weiss ned ob ich dann mal die 2.0er versuche. Habe einfach keine lust am rennen schlauch zu wechseln.


----------



## unocz (18. April 2012)

wo gibt es die denn wieder zu kaufen ? 
weil die überall vergriffen waren
ps. ich würde die 2.0 nehmen


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2012)

bikepalast.com hatte ich meine 2.2er her.


----------



## unocz (18. April 2012)

ah ok.
der 2.0 ist nämlich ausverkauft......
bin bisher mit den renegade 1.95 sehr zufrieden, werde diese bald mit milch fahren..........


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2012)

da ist ein reifen mal gefragt und goil und dann ist er ausverkauft


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2012)

hat schon jemand bei bike-alm nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2012)

ne habs aber heute abend gesehen, dass die ev noch was haben.


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2012)

Bin mit sub 10kg noch etwas unsicher, lt. Excel Tabelle hat die Kiste 9.88kg, allerdings fehlen da noch die Züge, Fett etc.
Mal gucken wenn die neue Kurbel und Umwerfer dran sind werd ichs im Shop mal wiegen.

Dämpfer ist nicht der DT Carbon, sondern der DT M210 mit remote LO. Den Carbon gabs nur bei den 2010er Modellen soweit ich weiss, der wurde dann ab 2011 wegen besseren Ansprechens gegen den 210er getauscht.
Ist dieser Rahmen >  
http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2010/14/MTB+Full+Suspension/Ninety-Six+Carbon+XX

Jaja, Bremsleitung wurde beim Epic mal auf minimals gekappt, hat beim Scalpel knapp hingehauen, beim 96 wird der Bremszug aber am Unterror verlegt, da reichts dann nicht mehr 
Sattelstütze passt


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bin mit sub 10kg noch etwas unsicher, lt. Excel Tabelle hat die Kiste 9.88kg, allerdings fehlen da noch die Züge, Fett etc.
> Mal gucken wenn die neue Kurbel und Umwerfer dran sind werd ichs im Shop mal wiegen.
> 
> Dämpfer ist nicht der DT Carbon, sondern der DT M210 mit remote LO. Den Carbon gabs nur bei den 2010er Modellen soweit ich weiss, der wurde dann ab 2011 wegen besseren Ansprechens gegen den 210er getauscht.
> ...


Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und das ein oder andere Bauteil ist doch etwas leichter als gedacht und du erreichst mit dem Bike sub10.
Wenn nicht, ist's auch Wurscht.

Habe davon gehört, dass der XR Carbon nicht sooo gut sein soll.
Würde sagen, der ist was für "hardcore" Racer...
Wieso nicht Fox?

Der 210er wird ja kaum schwerer sein... wenn du dafür besser im Gelände unterwegs bist, 

Beim Scalpel konntest du die Leitung aber auch nicht komplett in den dafür vorgesehenen Führungen montieren... so, wie bei mir im Moment.

Bremszug??? 


Stütze: Super! 


Mich nerven am Scalpel die klappernden Schalthüllen und die Bremsleitung...

Heute habe ich die schleifende Bremse aufgrund des Hinterbaus beim Langsamfahren bemerkt.


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Uff, 80% fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist schnell!


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und das ein oder andere Bauteil ist doch etwas leichter als gedacht und du erreichst mit dem Bike sub10.
> Wenn nicht, ist's auch Wurscht.
> 
> Habe davon gehört, dass der XR Carbon nicht sooo gut sein soll.
> ...



Sub 10 wird schon hinhauen, wollte eh mal auf TL umrüsten 

Kein Fox, weil DT dabei war, obwohl Fox Dämpfer schon sehr geil sind, hatte ich bisher in fast allen meinen Fullys und muss sagen top, der RS im RZ ist echt bescheiden dagegen.

Beim Scalpel hab ich die Bremsleitung zwar in die Hülsen reinbekommen, dafür waren sie bei der ersten Spitzkehre aber auch wieder draussen.

Die Bremsleitung klappert und knarzt eigentlich nur auf der Composite-Sitzstrebe, einfach immer gut reinigen und etwas m^Moosgummi drunterkleben.

Schleifende Bremse  > I told you so....

GN8, hab morgen den ganzen Tag Sitzungen ....und dann wird das Merida fertiggemacht...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist schnell!


we`ll see, freue mich schon auf den Singen Marathon


----------



## reddevil72 (18. April 2012)

Hey Jungs

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken einen leichteren LRS zuzulegen, aktuell Tricon 1550. Eigentlich Super, aber halt etwas schwerer...

Ideen? Sicher keine Carbonfelgen, Ziel wäre Tubeless (hier würden die Tricons punkten, Ventil und Milch und gut ist).




kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sub 10 wird schon hinhauen, wollte eh mal auf TL umrüsten
> 
> Kein Fox, weil DT dabei war, obwohl Fox Dämpfer schon sehr geil sind, hatte ich bisher in fast allen meinen Fullys und muss sagen top, der RS im RZ ist echt bescheiden dagegen.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich den Aufbau!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken einen leichteren LRS zuzulegen, aktuell Tricon 1550. Eigentlich Super, aber halt etwas schwerer...
> 
> ...


 
DT swiss 240er mit der Olympic felge und dt revo speichen.

Ich hab die Olympic überall durchgefahren und die dinger haben echt gut gehalten. Gewicht komplett hatte ich sicher unter 1400g.

Waren glaub ich so um die 1350g komplett.

Die ZTR Olympic felge hält echt was aus.


----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2012)

DT swiss 240er mit der Olympic felge und dt revo speichen.

Exakt der Satz an meinem Merida  
Hat schon einige harte Alpentouren und das tägliche Training klaglos weggesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat schon jemand bei bike-alm nachgefragt?



grade angerufen.

die bontrager 29-1 bekommen sie wohl mitte, ende nächster woche wieder rein.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2012)

was gibts eigentlich für leichte 29er schläuche die aber ned gleich zerplatzen wenns mal grob wird.

fahre im moment grüne latexschläuche beim toad und die halten echt gut, obwohl doch ausgelutscht aussehen. ev sinds 26er von michelin...hab die beim kauf drin gehabt.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was gibts eigentlich für leichte 29er schläuche die aber ned gleich zerplatzen wenns mal grob wird.
> 
> fahre im moment grüne latexschläuche beim toad und die halten echt gut, obwohl doch ausgelutscht aussehen. ev sinds 26er von michelin...hab die beim kauf drin gehabt.



Bin zwar immer noch 26er-Fahrer, im Kollegenkreis wird jedoch recht problemlos mit den 26er-Michelin-Latex auf dem 29er gefahren. 

Gestern hatten wir 29er-Testevent. Ist schon eindrücklich was die Räder wegstecken, wenn sie mal laufen kann man wirklich über vieles einfach drüberziehen. Im engen und steilen Gelände merkt man dann allerdings die Trägheit der grösseren Masse. Ich denke das Mittelmass 650B könnte echt spannend werden. Dieses Jahr bin ich sicher noch mit (immer leichter werdendem ;-))) 26er-Fully am Start. Im weiteren werden wir mal sehen.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2012)

Ja, das mit den 26er michelin latex schläuchen hab ich jetzt auch schon gehört. ev werd ichs dann mal versuchen. hab noch 2 in 26" im regal.

Für marathons gibts fast kein wegdenken mehr von 29ern.

Die marathons werden immer leichter zu fahren um auch nicht geübte fahrer zu begeistern...leider. Unser alpnach marathon hat man auch schon bei der abfahrt entschärft. Da haben sich teilweise auch lizenzfahrer beschwert obwohl alles wirklich ohne probleme zu fahren ist.

Wer die tage bei mir ist wirds dann mal sehen...


----------



## unocz (19. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat schon jemand bei bike-alm nachgefragt?






ja ich . gibt nix atm aber ende april angeblich wieder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

Nabend aus Heilbronn. 

Kaum umgezogen und schon 4 Tage auf Lehrgang...naja.

Habe mal die letzten Seiten überflogen, aber da haben sich wieder einige Seiten angesammelt...  

Inzwischen ist mein Navi angekommen und ich kämpfe mich durch absolutes Neuland. Kein Plan davon!
Sind unter euch Navi-User, vielleicht mit OSM-Erfahrung?

@Marcus
Kurbel also gut angekommen..!?! Super! 

Grüße Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

Gerade gelesen..



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> heut morgenwieder mit dem rad zur Arbeit. bei -2°; Halsschmerzen und beginnender Rüsselpest wohl keine gute Wahl. Wir werden sehen wie es sich entwickelt.
> 
> ...



Fahre den cx70 am Speci. Bilder im Album und Montage von mir im cx70-Fred.
Fahre sie mit Trigger. 



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Heute noch montiert. Bilder vom Bike im CC-Forum.
> Gewichtsersparnis fast 100g, leider mit den Race-Kings schon wieder flöten;-((. Egal, will die Dinger trotzdem mal testen.



Wie machen sich die Yokes? Passen bei mir sehr schlecht...


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Moin Marco,

endlich wieder online! Ist der Restumzug einigermaßen problemlos verlaufen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

Hi Jens!

Umzug lief gut, Hausübergabe läuft über den Anwalt.. Endet hoffentlich auch gut!?
Internet läuft auch, bin z.Zt. aber nur mit dem Handy auf Lehrgang...

Bei dir alles im Lot?

VG Marco


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens!
> 
> Umzug lief gut, Hausübergabe läuft über den Anwalt.. Endet hoffentlich auch gut!?
> Internet läuft auch, bin z.Zt. aber nur mit dem Handy auf Lehrgang...
> ...



Hier ist alles gut, war gestern auch wieder im hügeligen Teuto unterwegs. Habe dort mal ein Specialized Epic Comp 29 getestet und komme inzwischen richtig respektabel für meine Verhältnisse die Rampen hoch.

Die letzte Woche hat da nach dem Regenerationstag am Donnerstag einen richtigen Leistungsschub ergeben. Ist dort auch jemandem aufgefallen der auch schon vor drei Wochen mitgefahren ist.

Heute ist im Übrigen auch wieder Regeneration angesagt und mogen geht es mit einem anderen 29er Schmuckstück was ich mir bei einem Händler zum Testen ausgeliehen habe auf eine 3-4 Stundentour in die Harburger Berge.

Könnt ja mal raten um was für eine "Rakete" es sich handelt. Fotos werde ich da morgen mit Sicherheit machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2012)

bergamont revox


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bergamont revox



Nö, amerikanisch...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2012)

jetzt aber bitte kein scalpel


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die Yokes? Passen bei mir sehr schlecht...



Montage ging problemlos, alter Selle SLR. Die Yokes müssen vor dem Anziehen gut ausgerichtet werden. Habe das "Off-Bike" erledigt. Winkeleinstellung des Sattels dann mit regelmässigem Lösen und Anziehen der Schrauben. Am Schluss mit 5 nm festgezogen. Sattel sitzt fest, bin allerdings noch nicht im Gelände gefahren, sehe jedoch kein Problem. System ist eigentlich dasselbe wie bei der 3T Doric Pro, welche ich am Rennrad habe, die Schrauben dort habe ich seit der Erstmontage nie mehr angerührt. Hoffe, dass das hier auch so ist. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt aber bitte kein scalpel



Und zwar genau das:





http://www.cannondale.com/2012/bike...n-29er/scalpel-29er/2012-scalpel-29er-1-21397

Ich freu mich schon auf den morgigen Testtag!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dreamkatcher (19. April 2012)

Sieht ganz schön bullig aus für ein Race Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Montage ging problemlos, alter Selle SLR. Die Yokes müssen vor dem Anziehen gut ausgerichtet werden. Habe das "Off-Bike" erledigt. Winkeleinstellung des Sattels dann mit regelmässigem Lösen und Anziehen der Schrauben. Am Schluss mit 5 nm festgezogen. Sattel sitzt fest, bin allerdings noch nicht im Gelände gefahren, sehe jedoch kein Problem. System ist eigentlich dasselbe wie bei der 3T Pro Logic, welche ich am Rennrad habe, die Schrauben dort habe ich seit der Erstmontage nie mehr angerührt. Hoffe, dass das hier auch so ist.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Problem ist die Breite der Yokes. Bei Cihan und mir liegen die Rails nicht richtig in den Nuten. Carbonrails würden meine Yokes zerstören!


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

Sieht doch cool aus. Nur die Lefty.... Kann mich wohl nie daran gewöhnen. Aber wenn's funktioniert... Wie sehen denn die Lieferfristen aus. Ich warte (leider immer noch) auf mein AM/Enduro-Fully-Fun-Bike... Was nicht heissen will, dass die CC-Rakete nicht Fun ist;-)


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und zwar genau das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jens, DAMIT darf man bergauf auch schnell fahren..!


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Hatte ich bisher auf allen Abbildungen auch für eine komische gequetschte Geschwulst empfunden. Im Original ist dann aber doch etwas anderes.

P.S. Ich habe da noch ein 26er Carbonprojekt als Hardtail am Laufen. Ich denke da noch an einen nicht so teuren und akzebtabel schweren Laufradsatz. Was haltet ihr von dem hier?

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/XR-1450.aspx

Wobei ich den nicht in weiß nehmen würde und er muss natürlich auch meine zur Zeit 98 Kg (abnehmend) aushalten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Sieht doch cool aus. Nur die Lefty.... Kann mich wohl nie daran gewöhnen. Aber wenn's funktioniert... Wie sehen denn die Lieferfristen aus. Ich warte (leider immer noch) auf mein AM/Enduro-Fully-Fun-Bike... Was nicht heissen will, dass die CC-Rakete nicht Fun ist;-)
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Keine Ahnung, ich werde das Bike schon aus politischen Gründen nicht kaufen. Habe es mir dafür geliehen um mal einen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes zu haben.

Das müßte schon eine extreme Offenbarung sein das ich das doch machen würde wo ich die Karre dann doch offiziell immer verstecken müsste.

Ich bin ja gestern Abend auch schon ein Specialized Epic Comp 29 zum Testen gefahren. Das ist ja das Schöne wenn man mit vielen Bikedealern befreundet ist!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (19. April 2012)

Dieses Cannondale ist für mich das hässlichste Rad überhaupt. Wir standen auf ner Messe beide vor dem Rad und haben uns gefragt was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Das Unterrohr ist für mich viel zu dick. In Verbindung mit der Kurbel und dem dünnen Hinterbau sieht das für mich nicht gut aus. Selbst die Lefty wirkt zu dünn. 
Wenn ich mir das so durchlese ist das ein ziemlich hartes Urteil....ist ja auch nur meine Meinung. fahren würde ich es aber sicherlich auch mal.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2012)

und wie läuft so ein Specialized Epic Comp 29 ?????


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Problem ist die Breite der Yokes. Bei Cihan und mir liegen die Rails nicht richtig in den Nuten. Carbonrails würden meine Yokes zerstören!



Sieht bei mir eigentlich sauber aus. Obwohl ich keine Carbonrails habe, da fehlt mir grundsätzlich das Vertrauen ins Schwarze Gold...








kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher auf allen Abbildungen auch für eine komische gequetschte Geschwulst empfunden. Im Original ist dann aber doch etwas anderes.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe da noch ein 26er Carbonprojekt als Hardtail am Laufen. Ich denke da noch an einen nicht so teuren und akzebtabel schweren Laufradsatz. Was haltet ihr von dem hier?
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt der LRS sehr gut. Was kostet denn der Spaß? Brauch ja auch ein Ziel zum Sparen

Bei mir haben Rails noch nie passend in eine Klemme gepasst. Weder meine ehemaligen Wtb Sättel in die Thomson als auch meine Tune in die Thomson oder funworks. Die Knallen beim ersten mal draufsetzen und dann zieh ich nochmal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und wie läuft so ein Specialized Epic Comp 29 ?????



Wenn man sich an die Maße gewöhnt hat ganz geil. Die erste 180 Grad Spitzkehre habe ich mich schon mal schön verlenkt so das ich absteigen musste. Und bei der ersten schnellen Kurve bergab habe ich den Lenker dann auch nicht mit dem nötigen Nachdruck geführt so daß es mich da fast rausgetragen hätte.

Alss ich das dann nach einer halben Stund ganz gut im Griff hatte kann ich nur sagen das es gut bergauf klettert und sich wirklich sicher sowohl in technischen Passagen als auch in schnllen Abfahrten bewegen lässt.

Die Karre macht durchaus Spaß.


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dieses Cannondale ist für mich das hässlichste Rad überhaupt. Wir standen auf ner Messe beide vor dem Rad und haben uns gefragt was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Das Unterrohr ist für mich viel zu dick. In Verbindung mit der Kurbel und dem dünnen Hinterbau sieht das für mich nicht gut aus. Selbst die Lefty wirkt zu dünn.
> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese ist das ein ziemlich hartes Urteil....ist ja auch nur meine Meinung. fahren würde ich es aber sicherlich auch mal.



Naja, das ist ja dann immer auch Geschmackssache und sieht jeder anders. Ich bin bei solch extremen Entwürfen auch immer hin- und hergerissen ob ich das hässlich oder dann doch wieder geil finden soll.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2012)

Stell die Tage nochmal Bilder meiner Rails ein. Sind zu Hause auf dem Rechner..

http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?video=17915&kategorie=24&PHPSESSID=6bs30ha6lp2u0fqorjb3t2cum4

Eben das Video gesehen... Ist direkt im Blickfeld aus dem Küchenfenster und mit dem Rad 10min von mir... 
Was da wohl rauskommt?


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der LRS sehr gut. Was kostet denn der Spaß? Brauch ja auch ein Ziel zum Sparen
> 
> Bei mir haben Rails noch nie passend in eine Klemme gepasst. Weder meine ehemaligen Wtb Sättel in die Thomson als auch meine Tune in die Thomson oder funworks. Die Knallen beim ersten mal draufsetzen und dann zieh ich nochmal nach.



Im Netz zwischen 629 und 679 Euronen, das werde ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht bezahlen.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher auf allen Abbildungen auch für eine komische gequetschte Geschwulst empfunden. Im Original ist dann aber doch etwas anderes.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe da noch ein 26er Carbonprojekt als Hardtail am Laufen. Ich denke da noch an einen nicht so teuren und akzebtabel schweren Laufradsatz. Was haltet ihr von dem hier?
> 
> ...



Da befasst sich jemand mit dem gleichen Thema. DT ist grundsätzlich Super, Swiss-Made;-)). Naben und Speichen sind Top. Die Felgen habe noch Verbesserungspotential, insbesondere bezüglich Tubeless. Aktuell sind nur die Triconfelgen ohne Anpassung Tubeless. Die Räder sind zwar Top, aber auch ein gutes Stück schwerer. Was am Schluss zählt ist das Endgewicht der Räder und da kommen eben Schlauch, Felgenband oder Tubeless-Kit dann noch dazu. Im Gegensatz dazu ist eine echte Tubeless-Felge mit Ventil und ein wenig Milch am Start, das Bike meiner Frau hat so gerade gegen 200g abgespeckt, und das fast gratis. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Netz zwischen 629 und 679 Euronen, das werde ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht bezahlen.



Autsch... da lass ich mir lieber was von meinem Händler aufbauen. Dann vermtlich doch mit Hopes und Notubes. 1,5 kg sollten ja dann mit Laser auch drin sein. Wären immerhin 200 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Autsch... da lass ich mir lieber was von meinem Händler aufbauen. Dann vermtlich doch mit Hopes und Notubes. 1,5 kg sollten ja dann mit Laser auch drin sein. Wären immerhin 200 g.



Für den Hinweis mit den 200 Gramm bin ich gerade zu blöd! Der Dt-Swiss liegt theoretisch bei 1460 Gramm den Satz. Ich würde den mit Conti Race Kings Sport in 2,2 und Schläuchen fahren wollen.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stell die Tage nochmal Bilder meiner Rails ein. Sind zu Hause auf dem Rechner..
> 
> http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?video=17915&kategorie=24&PHPSESSID=6bs30ha6lp2u0fqorjb3t2cum4
> 
> ...



Bei uns scheint sich das gleiche Problem zu lösen, wir leben ja zum Glück in einer Demokratie. Argumente gibts unter www.trailnet.ch. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (19. April 2012)

Ich meinte dass der Aufbau mit Hopes und Notube im Vergleich zu meinen jetzigen 200g leichter wären habe jetzt Slx Naben mit Mavic 717 Felgen und Sapim Laser Speichen mit Alu Nippeln.


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass der Aufbau mit Hopes und Notube im Vergleich zu meinen jetzigen 200g leichter wären habe jetzt Slx Naben mit Mavic 717 Felgen und Sapim Laser Speichen mit Alu Nippeln.



Das musst Du dann für mich dummen alten Sack auch dazuschreiben! was bringt der jetzige denn auf die Waage?


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

Meine Tendenz sieht aktuell so aus:
- DT 240s-Naben
- DT Aerolitespeichen
- NoTubes ZTR Alpine oder Crest


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (19. April 2012)

Na 200g mehr als 1,5 Kg  
Ganz genau sind es glaube ich 1698g. Der Lrs ist jedenfalls absolut sorglos und stabil. Hatte noch keine Probleme und machen tu ich da gar nichts dran. War einmal zu zentrieren und das wars.

Ich bin dann raus. Morgen um 10 dreh ich ne Runde mit Christian 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. April 2012)

Gn8


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## unocz (20. April 2012)

moin


----------



## InoX (20. April 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

So, gleich geht's los noch 3 Kunden besuchen und Mittags bin ich dann auf dem Bike. 

Anschließend wird dann noch ein Kunde besucht! Das nenne ich dann einen perfekten Arbeitstag!


----------



## BENDERR (20. April 2012)

guten morgen!
schöner freien morgen.. bin nur am referate vorbereiten und hausaufgaben machen.. und das schon um diese uhrzeit!!
nacher noch einführungsveranstaltung zur übung "fahren und rollen" (mountainbike & inline skaten).. hoffentlich wird wenigstens das gut! 
dann noch kurz rekom aufs rad und sachen packen für morgen: 2. rennen aufm plan!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. April 2012)

Gutnabend...

habt ihr auch so ein sch... wechselhaftes Wetter?


----------



## unocz (20. April 2012)

yo voll april halt !!!


----------



## hhninja81 (20. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,

leider hat mein Kopf die Belastung nicht geschafft! Der Burnout hat den Statuts der Depression erreicht und ich schaffe es nicht mehr ohne professionelle Hilfe. Die Radsaison ist beendet und ich werde die nächste Zeit in einer Tagesklinik verbringen. 

Ich wünsche Euch eine tolle Saison und viel Spaß auf dem Bike!

Evtl. sehen wir uns im Sep. beim Doc!

VG Marcus


----------



## unocz (20. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> leider hat mein Kopf die Belastung nicht geschafft! Der Burnout hat den Statuts der Depression erreicht und ich schaffe es nicht mehr ohne professionelle Hilfe. Die Radsaison ist beendet und ich werde die nächste Zeit in einer Tagesklinik verbringen.
> 
> ...



was soll man da sagen.......... ich wünsche dir viel kraft, auf das dein kopf wieder frei wird .....
alles gute


----------



## zuki (20. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Die Radsaison ist beendet und ich werde die nächste Zeit in einer Tagesklinik verbringen.



Oha Marcus, dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. April 2012)

@ Markus

Gute Besserung...


----------



## hhninja81 (20. April 2012)

Danke..... Ich werde das schon schaffen!

@Zuki

was machen die Arme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. April 2012)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.....


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> leider hat mein Kopf die Belastung nicht geschafft! Der Burnout hat den Statuts der Depression erreicht und ich schaffe es nicht mehr ohne professionelle Hilfe. Die Radsaison ist beendet und ich werde die nächste Zeit in einer Tagesklinik verbringen.
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung wünsche ich Dir sehr!

Ansonsten steht mein Angebot weiterhin, solltest Du den Bedarf verspüren mit jemanden einfach mal quatschen zu wollen maile oder rufe mich an. Der Weg nach HH von hier ist nicht allzu weit!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Schon jemand wach?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2012)

Moin!


Ouh, Marcus 

Von meiner Seite auch gute und baldige Genesung!


----------



## zuki (21. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke..... Ich werde das schon schaffen!
> 
> @Zuki
> 
> was machen die Arme?



Du hast eine PN!


----------



## unocz (21. April 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

So, Frühstücken ist angesagt!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. April 2012)

Alles gute Marcus! Du packst das 


 - Frisch gemahlener Kaffee ist doch der Beste  -


----------



## bike-base.eu (21. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> leider hat mein Kopf die Belastung nicht geschafft! Der Burnout hat den Statuts der Depression erreicht und ich schaffe es nicht mehr ohne professionelle Hilfe. Die Radsaison ist beendet und ich werde die nächste Zeit in einer Tagesklinik verbringen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Marcus
Komm doch den Sommer über zu Uns auf die Insel. Hier erholen sich viele von Ihrer Arbeit und den Stress der bis zum Burnout geht. Schau doch mal bei uns vorbei. 
Meine Freundin hat ein Jahr Auszeit von der Arbeit genommen und war hier. Vom biken, wandern, reiten, schwimmen bis zum sonnen und Gespäche in der Freien Evangelischen Gemeinde Puerto de la Cruz,  hat sie alles gemacht und war wie ausgewechselt. Sie hat ihr Leben ganz neu für sich entdeckt. 
Wir haben hier viele Möglichkeiten.

Gute Besserung wünschen wir Dir.
Team Bike-Base Tenerife


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

bike-base.eu schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus
> Komm doch den Sommer über zu Uns auf die Insel. Hier erholen sich viele von Ihrer Arbeit und den Stress der bis zum Burnout geht. Schau doch mal bei uns vorbei.
> Meine Freundin hat ein Jahr Auszeit von der Arbeit genommen und war hier. Vom biken, wandern, reiten, schwimmen bis zum sonnen und Gespäche in der Freien Evangelischen Gemeinde Puerto de la Cruz,  hat sie alles gemacht und war wie ausgewechselt. Sie hat ihr Leben ganz neu für sich entdeckt.
> Wir haben hier viele Möglichkeiten.
> ...



Hört sich gut an, bin vom 12.5.-19.5.2012 auf Teneriffa, wir haben eine Wohnung in Garachico was ja nicht so weit von euch aus weg ist. Wie siehts aus mit geführten Touren in dieser Zeit (ordentlich hm hoch und runter)?


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, bin vom 12.5.-19.5.2012 auf Teneriffa, wir haben eine Wohnung in Garachico was ja nicht so weit von euch aus weg ist. Wie siehts aus mit geführten Touren in dieser Zeit (ordentlich hm hoch und runter)?



Und wir in der zweiten Juliwoche, womit das gleiche Interesse besteht!


----------



## reddevil72 (21. April 2012)

@Marcus: gute Besserung. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

Heute erste Testfahrt mit dem 96:


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin gerade von einer knapp zweistündigen Tour zurück. Unterwegs gab es dann noch mal ordentlich Wasser von oben. War aber trotzdem gut!

Und das Gewicht ist zur Vorwoche auch wieder einen Tick weniger, zwar nur 200 Gramm aber letzte Woche ja auch ein ganzes Kilo?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bene94 (21. April 2012)

Sind die Bilder auf/beim Gempen entstanden? War zwar erst einmal dort, aber irgendwie kommt mir die Landschaft so bekannt vor.


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

das letzte Bild ja, ist auf dem Weg von der Schauenburgflue zum Gempen (Schartenflue), die anderen Bilder sind über Muttenz entstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2012)

Sooo schön dort... und das Bike 


Erster Eindruck?


----------



## bene94 (21. April 2012)

Ist ja ganz schön dort. Vielleicht sollte ich öfters mal in diese Richtung fahren. 
Kenne von Muttenz nur das Gym in der stinkenden Industrie.


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

Erster Eindruck: Straff und effizient, genauso wie ich es wollte 
Das Bike ist sehr steif und fährt sich bergauf fast wie ein Hardtail, bergab ist es eben nicht so "plush" wie das RZ aber hat genug Reserven. Durch die 1:2 Übersetzung des Hinterbaus arbeitet der Dämpfer auf unebenen Untergrund schon ganz ordentlich, wippen wie das vorher getestete Spark tut er aber nicht, den LO für hinten brauchts dann wahrscheinlich nur auf Asphalt. Muss halt noch den Hinterbau richtig abstimmen um da endgültig eine Aussage machen zu können. Hab heute noch das Paket mit der XTR Kurbel bekommen und warte jetzt noch auf das BC Paket mit dem XTR umwefer und neuer Kette/Kassette, dann gibts nochmal ein paar neue Züge und fertig ist. Gewicht sollte dann auch wirklich deutlich unter 10kg liegen.




bene94 schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz schön dort. Vielleicht sollte ich öfters mal in diese Richtung fahren.
> Kenne von Muttenz nur das Gym in der stinkenden Industrie.



Muttenz ist in hinteren Teil zum Sulzkopf hin ein schönes Dörfchen, aber von Dörfern versteht ihr Fricktaler ja was


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

@bene94: 
http://www.sportpowerteam.com/index.php?id=57 
irgendwie ist hier ein "L" zuviel 

Kennst du einen Andi, Fahrtechnik und Mädels-Trainer bei Poison?


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck: Straff und effizient, genauso wie ich es wollte
> Das Bike ist sehr steif und fährt sich bergauf fast wie ein Hardtail, bergab ist es eben nicht so "plush" wie das RZ aber hat genug Reserven. Durch die 1:2 Übersetzung des Hinterbaus arbeitet der Dämpfer auf unebenen Untergrund schon ganz ordentlich, wippen wie das vorher getestete Spark tut er aber nicht, den LO für hinten brauchts dann wahrscheinlich nur auf Asphalt. Muss halt noch den Hinterbau richtig abstimmen um da endgültig eine Aussage machen zu können. Hab heute noch das Paket mit der XTR Kurbel bekommen und warte jetzt noch auf das BC Paket mit dem XTR umwefer und neuer Kette/Kassette, dann gibts nochmal ein paar neue Züge und fertig ist. Gewicht sollte dann auch wirklich deutlich unter 10kg liegen.
> 
> 
> ...



In Eurem Dörflein hattet ihr wenigstens schönes Wetter am heutigen Tage!


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

sieht nur so aus, waren die einzigsten drei regenfreien Stunden, beim Bike-wash hats dann wieder angefangen....


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

Okay, hier scheint jetzt auch wieder die Sonne...


----------



## zuki (21. April 2012)

So. Heute mal den Ergon SM3 gekauft und kurz ausprobiert.


----------



## unocz (21. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> So. Heute mal den Ergon SM3 gekauft und kurz ausprobiert.






und...................?   wie isser denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (21. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> und...................?   wie isser denn



Tja. Irgendwie unspektakulär. Ich kann ja momentan keine längeren Ausfahrten machen. 
Ich finde erst dann kann man etwas genaueres sagen. 

Die breite Sattelnase ist aber genau das was ich gesucht hatte. 

Optisch ist das kantige Aussehen vielleicht nicht für jeden das Richtige.


----------



## reddevil72 (21. April 2012)

@daniel77: kommt gut.

Ich habe heute mal weitere Tubeless-Erfahrungen sammeln können... die Race-Kings waren hartnäckiger als ich... Bin die Reifen (mit Schlauch) einmal bei nassem Boden gefahren, das ist definitiv nicht ihr Terrain... Tubeless habe ich sie nicht auf meinen LRS gebracht, das einzige Resultat: eine Riesenschwei...
Die bewährten Rocket-Rons liessen sich dann problemlos montieren. Reifen drauf, Milch rein, Luft rein, schütteln und gut;-)). Die 10kg-Grenze ist leider noch nicht ganz durchbrochen (10.06kg;-((). Aber mit neuem LRS (whs DT 240er, DT-Aero-Speichen u NoTube-Felgen, mit Tubeless-montierten Racing-Ralphs) wird auch diese noch fallen;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> leider hat mein Kopf die Belastung nicht geschafft! Der Burnout hat den Statuts der Depression erreicht und ich schaffe es nicht mehr ohne professionelle Hilfe. Die Radsaison ist beendet und ich werde die nächste Zeit in einer Tagesklinik verbringen.
> 
> ...



Oh marcus

Was muss ich da von dir lesen...nichts gutes.
Kollege von mir hats auch wieder geschaft und denke das wirst du auch.

Wenn du mal zeit hast und ausspannen möchtest, die schweiz und meine wohnung sind bereit für dich und dein bike oder auch ohne bike.

Natürlich würde ich mich freuen wenn du es im sept zu mir schaffst.
Wir würden uns sicher alle freuen.

Gute besserung auch von uns hier.

Greets Jens (Doc)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2012)

*@Marcus*

...ich kann mich nur den ganzen, oben bereits genannten,  Genesungswünschen anschliessen. 
Auch die Situation kann ich, wie du auch weißt, ein Stück weit nachvollziehen... 

Hey, bisher kam nach Regen *immer* wieder die Sonne....  DAS bleibt auch so!

Also, hau´rein, mach deinem Nickname alle Ehre und kämpf, hier warten ein paar Jungs auf dich!!! 

.....gib Schub, Rakete.........

Gruß Marco


*Dem Rest ein GUTEN ABEND aus dem neuen z.H..... *


----------



## BENDERR (21. April 2012)

@marcus 
erstmal alles gute und viele genesesungswünsche!
hoffe mal dass sich das bei dir wieder einrenkt 

und ansonten: guten abend die herren!
heute das 2. rennen hinter mich gebracht und es lief von anfang an besser als das erste..
resultat: platz 5!
die form scheint also zu kommen


----------



## Dreamkatcher (21. April 2012)

> resultat: platz 5!


 

Altersklasse oder Gesamt? Was denn für eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (21. April 2012)

altersklasse.
gesamt 34. / ~ 120

war der zweite lauf zum eifel mosel cup in mehren.
schöne schlammschlacht weils halt die tage vorher - wie überall - nur geregnet hat.. aber heute hat das wetter dann wenigstens gehalten


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @daniel77: kommt gut.
> 
> Ich habe heute mal weitere Tubeless-Erfahrungen sammeln können... die Race-Kings waren hartnäckiger als ich... Bin die Reifen (mit Schlauch) einmal bei nassem Boden gefahren, das ist definitiv ihr Terrain... Tubeless habe ich sie nicht auf meinen LRS gebracht, das einzige Resultat: eine Riesenschwei...
> Die bewährten Rocket-Rons liessen sich dann problemlos montieren. Reifen drauf, Milch rein, Luft rein, schütteln und gut;-)). Die 10kg-Grenze ist leider noch nicht ganz durchbrochen (10.06kg;-((). Aber mit neuem LRS (whs DT 240er, DT-Aero-Speichen u NoTube-Felgen, mit Tubeless-montierten Racing-Ralphs) wird auch diese noch fallen;-)



Merci 

kenne das Problem mit den Race Kings, ich würde die mit Bremsenreiniger auswaschen und zwar gründlich. Ein Kollege hatte da gleiche Problem mit seinen RK SuperSonic, ein anderer Kollege hatte damals mit dem Vorgänger Race King Worldcup keine Probleme. Als ich noch in Deutschland wohnte, haben wir öfters über einen Kasseler Bikeshop der gute Kontakte zu Conti hatte immer mal wieder Testreifen aus Vorserien bekommen, dieser Bike Händler meinte damals auch das die SS Versionen innen beschichtet wären und deshalb schwer abzudichten.
Ich allerdings habe hier im Jura schlechte Erfahrungen mit den RK Supersonic gemacht, ständig aufgeschnittene Flanken.....


----------



## maddda (21. April 2012)

@zuki, hast du den Sattel nachgewogen?


----------



## InoX (21. April 2012)

Die Frage nach dem Gewicht ist wohl eine der wichtigsten

@Markus: von mir auch eine gute Besserung. Das wird schon wieder. Ich denke ebenfalls dass eine Ablenkung in Verbindung mit einem Ortswechsel ganz gut wäre. Da kann man sich am besten neu ordnen. Also ab in die Alpen zum Doc.du machst das schon


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Merci
> 
> kenne das Problem mit den Race Kings, ich würde die mit Bremsenreiniger auswaschen und zwar gründlich. Ein Kollege hatte da gleiche Problem mit seinen RK SuperSonic, ein anderer Kollege hatte damals mit dem Vorgänger Race King Worldcup keine Probleme. Als ich noch in Deutschland wohnte, haben wir öfters über einen Kasseler Bikeshop der gute Kontakte zu Conti hatte immer mal wieder Testreifen aus Vorserien bekommen, dieser Bike Händler meinte damals auch das die SS Versionen innen beschichtet wären und deshalb schwer abzudichten.
> Ich allerdings habe hier im Jura schlechte Erfahrungen mit den RK Supersonic gemacht, ständig aufgeschnittene Flanken.....



War das der Helmut in Kassel?


----------



## zuki (22. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> @zuki, hast du den Sattel nachgewogen?



Nein, ich habe keine Waage. Laut Händler und Internet um die 213g (Ist der Pro mit Ti Gestell). Ist in Ordnung für die Bauweise.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,

viele Dank für die aufmunternden Worte, die Einladungen und Hilfsangebote  Ihr seit der Hammer.... VIELEN DANK!!

I´ll be back

Gruß Marcus


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2012)

moin moin

sieht heute wieder sehr wechselhaft aus bei uns. Der eregen ist mein stetiger begleiter der letzten 2 wochen...leider.

Mal schaun obs heute noch für ne runde reicht. werd mich dann sicher mal aufraffen und mit freundin die hügelchen rocken...

schönen tag euch allen...


----------



## InoX (22. April 2012)

Mach dir nichts draus. Bei uns siehts auch sehr bescheiden aus. Ich werde dann aber trotzdem eine Runde im Wald spielen gehen


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> viele Dank für die aufmunternden Worte, die Einladungen und Hilfsangebote  Ihr seit der Hammer.... VIELEN DANK!!
> 
> ...



Keine Ursache und für mich selbstverständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> sieht heute wieder sehr wechselhaft aus bei uns. Der eregen ist mein stetiger begleiter der letzten 2 wochen...leider.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

Du hast wenigstens die Wahl. Ich muss gleich arbeiten...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2012)

moin Jens,

welche Funktionskleidung hast denn an, wenn du immer im Regen unterwegs bist? gruss


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin Jens,
> 
> welche Funktionskleidung hast denn an, wenn du immer im Regen unterwegs bist? gruss



Moin Maik,

Meinst Du mich oder den Doc? Ich habe in der letzten Zeit immer Softshellklamotten in erster Linie von Gore oder Sugoi an. Wenn es nicht allzu sehr schüttet reicht die Impraegnierung für leichten Regen vollkommen aus. Unter richtigen Regenklamotten schwitze ich immer so stark das ich sie mir auch sparen kann weil ich dann sowieso patschnass bin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2012)

hmm, meinte Doc, aber ist egal aha danke naja bei starken Regen bin ich auch nicht unterwegs, sollte eh mehr Ausgleichssport machen...


----------



## InoX (22. April 2012)

Auch wenn du mich nicht gefragt hast ich habe eine Regenjacke von Vaude. Die ist auch top


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2012)




----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin Jens,
> 
> welche Funktionskleidung hast denn an, wenn du immer im Regen unterwegs bist? gruss




Unten trag ich ne maloja regenhose in kurz,schuhe hab ich meine munbuts von suplest, oben trag ich oft mal eine plastifizierte jacke mit klett vorne, die lässt nichts durch,da geht aber auch keine feuchtigkeit ab, dafür bleibt man von aussen wirklich absolut trocken.

Ansonsten nicht mal etwas spezielles, da muss man einfach durch, wenn es regnet oder man im regen rausgeht.

greets


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2012)

heute dann doch noch ein hübsches zeitfenster gefunden. Sonne war richtig schön da

Kurz mal 700hm in 45min hinter dem haus hochgekurbelt. Besser als garnix. Ganze tour war 1,5h.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2012)

...aha und war es heute doll nass???bzw. das bike ist schon geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2012)

von unten her wars schon nass, ging aber noch. Bike schon geputzt und bischen bereit gemacht fürs nächste wochenende in riva.

Unter der woche gibts noch bischen training mit dem toad. auf das rocky kommen jetzt dann doch noch bontrager 29-1 in 2.2er version. Hoffe sie kommen noch bis mittwoch oder donnerstag.


----------



## zuki (22. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>



Ihr habt da jedenfalls gepflegt ausgebaute trails. Sogar mit Geländer .


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2012)

jup haben wir gerade aus ner hütte gekommen...wo man seine brotzeit selber mitbringen darf...


----------



## unocz (22. April 2012)

@ doc...

sag mal sind die touren im vinschgau mitm hartail gut fahrbar (holyhansen.....usw) ?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (22. April 2012)

Na ihr habt glück ich habe heute auf dem RR geduscht, zum glück hatte ich meine Paclite Jacke dabei, sonst wäre ich erfrohren. Meine Knie waren schon richtig blau zuhause.. ;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @ doc...
> 
> sag mal sind die touren im vinschgau mitm hartail gut fahrbar (holyhansen.....usw) ?



sagen wir mal so, sie sind schon fahrbar...St. Martin bin ich auch mit dem 29er gefahren. Den rest mit dem 120er fully.

ISt schon angenehmer mit nem fully. Geht aber wirklich schon mit dem hardtail. Bei matze kann sonst mal auch nen jekyll mal ausleihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. April 2012)

Ich bin im Vinschgau alles mitm 100mm Hardtail gefahren. Ist doch viel lustiger und anspruchsvoller


----------



## reddevil72 (22. April 2012)

Hey Jungs

Im Bilder-Forum geistert aktuell ein 29er Spark mit 650b rum. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Kombinationen. Wie sehr ihr die Zukunft bezüglich Radgrösse. Bin letzte Woche endlich mal ein 29er unter reellen Bedingungen gefahren. Wenn das Rad mal läuft, super. Aber doch halt etwas träger. Bin mit 176cm relativ klein, könnte mir 650b schon vorstellen.

Meinerseits könnte ich mir einen Rahmen der 26/650b, oder 650b/29 aufnehmen kann als interessante Lösung vorstellen.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

kollege von mir versucht eventuell inriva ein 26/650b oder 29/650b zu fahren. Wenn er dann die reifen rechtzeitig bekommt.

Habe das spark auch gesehen muss aber dazu sagen, dass mir der hinterbau (abstand reifen/rahmen) so gar ned gefällt. 

26/650b wird der abstand dann schon recht knapp, obwohl es bei meinem 29er au ned so viel platz zwischen reifen und rahmen.

Gib euch mal bescheid wies aussieht wenn mein kollege mal mit 650b unterwegs ist.


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,

Ich taste mich gerade erst an die 29er ran. Ob ich dann wirklich und das im speziellen beim Hardtail noch mit 650B herumprobieren möchte kann ich im Moment wirklich nicht beantworten.

Für mich ist 650B momentan rein gedanklich eher für mehr Federweg als 140mm eine Alternative zu 26". Für die grossen Laufräder ist in solch einer Kinematik kein Platz vorhanden.

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Ich gehöre ja aber allerdings nicht zu den ganz kleinen Menschen auf der Welt bezüglich Hardtail und 650B!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

denke ab 170cm kann man schon nen 29er fahren. wichtig!!! leichter LRS und gut rollende reifen.

Ich hab keine probleme bei der beschleunigung mit dem 29er...

Meine signatur sagt alles...


----------



## bart3 (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kollege von mir versucht eventuell inriva ein 26/650b oder 29/650b zu fahren. Wenn er dann die reifen rechtzeitig bekommt.
> 
> Habe das spark auch gesehen muss aber dazu sagen, dass mir der hinterbau (abstand reifen/rahmen) so gar ned gefällt.
> 
> ...



hier nochmal 29 vs 650b im Vergleich:












ich finde es optisch nicht viel anders, oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

es macht 2,5cm aus gegenüber einem 29er laufrad.

Da sieht man auf den ersten blick ned viel.

Für ist es nur interessant wenn man ein 26er hat das man ev mit 650b fahren kann. wenn ich extra ein 29er kaufen muss um dann auf 650b umzurüsten...na ja.

Habe auch schon gesehen, dass es mit 26ern geht aber der platz bei der gabel ist dann schon eingeschränkt. da würde ich es nur bei trockenem wetter fahren.

Bei meinem rocky 29er wärs mal einen versuch wert. der platz hinten ist schon eingeschränkt mit 29er laufräder.


----------



## bart3 (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> es macht 2,5cm aus gegenüber einem 29er laufrad.
> 
> Da sieht man auf den ersten blick ned viel.
> 
> ...



mir wäre es mit dem 26" auch lieber gewesen. leider geht es beim 2012 spark hinten nicht. die Gabel kann man auf 90mm traveln, dann gehts zumindest vorne


----------



## InoX (23. April 2012)

in meinem Tomac werden 26 *2,25er Reifen schon eng. In der Fox sind auch keine Unmengen Platz. Mein Rahmen gehört also schon mal nicht zu den möglichen Umrüstsechsundzwanzigern... da hätte man sich ja noch drauf einlassen können


----------



## Zwong (23. April 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau an dem 650b Scott ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. April 2012)

Müsste nen 3t ARX Team Stealth sein:
http://r2-bike.com/3T-Vorbau-arx-team-stealth


----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2012)

Mein Flash scheint mit 650b zu gehen:
http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=134&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=144&tx_ttnews[backPid]=11&cHash=16da98eb4f1e4200b6665fcad905094c


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mein Flash scheint mit 650b zu gehen:
> http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=134&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=144&tx_ttnews[backPid]=11&cHash=16da98eb4f1e4200b6665fcad905094c


Geile Sache! 


...auch cool, dass wieder CCS-Kartuschen rein gekommen sind


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. April 2012)

Na super, scheinbar ist die ganze Woche Dreckswetter. Hervorragend, wenn ich an den Wehlaberg Marathon denke...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na super, scheinbar ist die ganze Woche Dreckswetter. Hervorragend, *wenn ich an den Wehlaberg Marathon denke...*


Was dann???

Kein Training?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. April 2012)

Was'n sonst?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2012)

Bin gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr 55km am Stück gefahren 

Bin also schon gut vorbereitet auf den WBM 

P.S.: Viel Offroad, ordentlich hm...


----------



## zuki (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Habe auch schon gesehen, dass es mit 26ern geht aber der platz bei der gabel ist dann schon eingeschränkt. da würde ich es nur bei trockenem wetter fahren.



Habe schon mal meine 26" Bikes unter dem Gesichtspunkt angesehen. Bei einer SID halte ich 650b für ausgeschlossen, es sei denn man fährt 1" Slicks und selbst dann kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.

Bei den Fox Gabeln könnte es eher klappen. Glaube aber kaum, dass hinten bei meinen jeweiligen Rahmen genug Luft wäre. 

Hibike hatte mal einen Newsletter, dass die einen Test LRS im Laden haben, aber dafür rund 200km in die Karre setzten...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

vielleicht bekomm ich mal den lrs von meinem kollegen...wenn ers mit schnellspannern aufbaut versuch ich sie an meinem toad und entscheide obs was wäre...dann hätte ich fully mit 26",toad mit 650b und rocky mit 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> vielleicht bekomm ich mal den lrs von meinem kollegen...wenn ers mit schnellspannern aufbaut versuch ich sie an meinem toad und entscheide obs was wäre...dann hätte ich fully mit 26",toad mit 650b und rocky mit 29"


 
doc, doc, das wär aber zuviel...
meinerseits habe ich fürs gelände einen oldtimer mit 26", ein fully mit 26" und warte (noch nicht ganz bestimmte Zeit) auf ein enduro-am mit 26"...
dabei merke ich ja gerade, dass ich ein absoluter trekking-rad-verächter bin, wieseo habe ich nur gewisse user(in) auf die ignorierliste gesetzt....
ich denke aber, dass das nächste bike whs etwas grössere räder haben wird. hauptsache es macht spass.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

glaub mir mit dem richtigen pneu und den richtigen lrs macht es dev spass mit einem "trekkingrad" durch den wald zu heizen...


----------



## zuki (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> glaub mir mit dem richtigen pneu und den richtigen lrs macht es dev spass mit einem "trekkingrad" durch den wald zu heizen...



Wenn das Auge nur nicht mit essen würde...


----------



## reddevil72 (23. April 2012)

musst mich nicht überzeugen, habe das schon gestestet: es macht spass. einzig die agilität in der beschleunigung ist noch zu optimieren. deshalb mein plan:
_ 2012: neues enduro-fully für spass und die alpen
_2013/14: abwarten der entwicklung im trekking-rad-segment, die lrs werden sicher noch leichter und steifer, es wird sich zeigen wohin die reise geht (29/650B)--> dann ein hardtail zum heizen.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn das Auge nur nicht mit essen würde...




Bei dir würde ein 29er sicher ned schlimmer aussehen wie ein 26er

Bei deiner sattelüberhöhung würde ich nicht zweimal überlegen ein 29er zu kaufen oder aufbauen...


----------



## zuki (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei dir würde ein 29er sicher ned schlimmer aussehen wie ein 26er
> 
> Bei deiner sattelüberhöhung würde ich nicht zweimal überlegen ein 29er zu kaufen oder aufbauen...



Ja, über Geschmack lässt sich gut streiten 

Finanziell ist eine neuanschaffung ohnehin erstmal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

Moin Männers,

ich habe dann heute auch wieder eine Runde gedreht. Und entgegen der angesagten häufigen Schauer war es dann sonnig und fast windstill.







Hat echt wieder Spaß gemacht!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> vielleicht bekomm ich mal den lrs von meinem kollegen...wenn ers mit schnellspannern aufbaut versuch ich sie an meinem toad und entscheide obs was wäre...dann hätte ich fully mit 26",toad mit 650b und rocky mit 29"



Für mich ist 650B derzeit nicht in Planung und ich glaube auch für 2013 nicht angedacht. Mein Fuhrpark gibt dann doch genug Möglichkeiten her.


----------



## reddevil72 (23. April 2012)

Was ganz anderes... Ist nicht Race, sondern mehr Flow. Schaut mal rein, mein Netzfundstück:
www.filme-von-draussen.ch
Achtung: nur klicken, wenn ihr mindestens 30Minunten Zeit habt!


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## reddevil72 (23. April 2012)

.


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2012)

moin moin

Heute ist mal wieder arbeiten angesagt

@zuki
Bei deinem fuhrpark an 26ern wäre doch eines zu entbehren und das geld in ein 29er zu investieren...musst ja ned gleich einen highend29er zulegen...

Wie geht es mit den ellenbogen??? Wirds schon besser oder noch langsames vorankommen?

Meine freundin wird heute hoffentlich zum letzten mal operiert. nach der verpfuschten achillessehnen OP vor 11/2 jahren und schon zwei op's ist jetzt bei einem der besten ärzte in der rennbahnklinik dann hoffentlich schluss.

Der nerv wird gekappt,damit sie keine schmerzen mehr hat.

4-6 wochen pause und dann hoffentlich bis estevayer wieder ok. Das ist eines der schönten marathons der IXS serie...


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Hi Jens,

Hier ist auch erst einmal arbeiten angesagt. Heute Abend aber wieder Biken im Deister!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## zuki (24. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @zuki



Moin Doc,

ich lasse es dieses Jahr noch mit den größeren Neuanschaffungen. Ein bisschen Tuning des vorhandenen Fuhrparks reicht erstmal. 

Eigentlich hat mir mein Arzt ohnehin Sportverbot erteilt. Was ich aber jetzt gerade ignoriere. Ein Arm wurde bei der OP leider auch verpfuscht und ein weiterer Chirurg hat mir eine OP nahegelegt.
Dann fragt man den nächsten Arzt und der teilt einen mit man soll erstmal damit warten. 

Frag 3 Ärzte und du bekommst 4 Meinungen...

Du siehst: Die medizinische Ausbildung lässt auch in D zu wünschen übrig. Grüße an die Freundin.


----------



## reddevil72 (24. April 2012)

@doc u éstavayer: schön ist immer relativ... Landschaftlich sicher, aber die ewige Berg und Tal Fahrerei ist fast schlimmer als die langen und harten Steigungen am Eiger. Bin auf jeden Fall jedes Jahr richtig auf den Felgen nach Éstavayer, Va. Weil das Rennen extrem hart gefahren wird. 
Spass macht es trotzdem.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und gute Vorbereitung. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @doc u éstavayer: schön ist immer relativ... Landschaftlich sicher, aber die ewige Berg und Tal Fahrerei ist fast schlimmer als die langen und harten Steigungen am Eiger. Bin auf jeden Fall jedes Jahr richtig auf den Felgen nach Éstavayer, Va. Weil das Rennen extrem hart gefahren wird.
> Spass macht es trotzdem.
> 
> Wünsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und gute Vorbereitung.
> ...


 
Darum ist estevayer auch "nur" 60km lang aber dafür wie ein CC rennen

Ja, das macht mich auch immer total kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin Doc,
> 
> ich lasse es dieses Jahr noch mit den größeren Neuanschaffungen. Ein bisschen Tuning des vorhandenen Fuhrparks reicht erstmal.
> 
> ...


 
werde die grüsse ausrichten. sie hat mir gerade angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass sie ein stück nerv von 15cm entfernt haben und das ding so dick ist wie ein netzkabel eines compis...ich frag mich dann auch wie man sowas einnähen kann...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. April 2012)

...nadann auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche und verwöhne sie ein wenig

gruss


----------



## Dreamkatcher (24. April 2012)

ich sitze gerade in Englisch und weis nicht was ich machen soll....
Vorschläge?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2012)

Zuhören?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (24. April 2012)

Wir sollen was googlen... ;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Wir sollen was googlen... ;-)


Noice


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

Und?

Schon was nettes gegooglet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2012)

Gleich gibt's 'ne nette Schlammschlacht, glaube ich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gleich gibt's 'ne nette Schlammschlacht, glaube ich.


Machst du 'ne Runde mit'm Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2012)

Nein, ich geh' zum Schlammcatchen  
Jau, geht gleich raus. Mit dem Rad. Auf dem Rad.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nein, ich geh' zum Schlammcatchen
> Jau, geht gleich raus. Mit dem Rad. Auf dem Rad.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2012)

Sodele, bei mir gibbet gleich ne Runde Rolle

Grad hab ich nen bisserl geschraubt:


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

Scheint, als würden die rot-Töne gut zueinander passen


----------



## maddda (24. April 2012)

Joa, glück gehabt

Hab am anderen Bike etwas grün, da isses mit dem treffen viel schwieriger


BTW wer von euch ist am samstag in Sundern?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2012)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (24. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> werde die grüsse ausrichten. sie hat mir gerade angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass sie ein stück nerv von 15cm entfernt haben und das ding so dick ist wie ein netzkabel eines compis...ich frag mich dann auch wie man sowas einnähen kann...



Oweia...da hatte es der Arzt wohl etwas eilig...

@madda: Hatte überlegt dieses Jahr als Zuschauer nach Sundern zu fahren. Jetzt kommt aber wahrscheinlich eh der Job dazwischen.


----------



## BENDERR (24. April 2012)

puh, endlich wieder sauber .. ich zumindest.
war eben 2:45h / 58km mitm bike unterwegs.. hatte gehofft der wettergott wär heute mal gnädig.. aber is leider nix geworden. mehrere male nass geworden.. und der wald is ja eh schon total aufgeweicht.. aber da muss man wohl durch. solangs nicht so kalt ist, machts ja immerhin noch n bisschen spass


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2012)

Hier hat es zum Glück gegen 17:00 aufgehört zu regnen, sodass ich noch 2 h fahren konnte. Und es war weniger matschig als befürchtet.
Temperatur war auch in Ordnung (13 °C am Angang, 9 am Ende). Und es gab einen schönen Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier hat es zum Glück gegen 17:00 aufgehört zu regnen, sodass ich noch 2 h fahren konnte. Und es war weniger matschig als befürchtet.
> Temperatur war auch in Ordnung (13 °C am Angang, 9 am Ende). Und es gab einen schönen Sonnenuntergang.


Awww... kein Schlammcatchen?


----------



## maddda (24. April 2012)

> Hatte überlegt dieses Jahr als Zuschauer nach Sundern zu fahren. Jetzt kommt aber wahrscheinlich eh der Job dazwischen.




Guck mal zu, dass du es nächstes Jahr schaffst aber als fahrer


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Moin,

Ich war Heute Abend auch noch 2 Stunden im Deister unterwegs. Gluecklicherweise und wider Erwarten gab es auch keine richtige Dusche mehr und die Pisten waren erstaunlich trocken.

Es waren dann 31 Kilometer und 650 Höhenmeter.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dreamkatcher (24. April 2012)

Ich hatte zum glück Schwimmtraining, hier hat es gehagelt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Es waren dann 31 Kilometer und 650 Höhenmeter.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Immer wieder erstaunlich, was man in Niedersachsen so an Höhenmetern machen kann.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Awww... kein Schlammcatchen?



Nur ein Bisschen.


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, was man in Niedersachsen so an Höhenmetern machen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Nur ein Bisschen.



Ich fahre ja nicht in Ostfriesland umher!


----------



## Dreamkatcher (24. April 2012)

> Ich fahre ja nicht in Ostfriesland umher!



Da hätte man doch die Deiche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Da hätte man doch die Deiche!



Die sind zu oft eingezäunt damit die Schaafe nicht weglaufen.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa, glück gehabt
> 
> Hab am anderen Bike etwas grün, da isses mit dem treffen viel schwieriger
> 
> ...



Bin auch dabei. Leider antworten die nicht mehr auf Mails, ich wollte eigentlich noch den UCI-Code der Lizenz nachtragen. Mal schauen was das am Samstag gibt.


Gestern bin ich von Dortmund nach Witten und dann nach Wetter weiter. Einmal über die NRW-Cup STrecke und zurück. Nass geworden bin ich und das nich zu wenig! 47km in 2h


----------



## maddda (25. April 2012)

Ich bin heute auffer NRW Cup Strecke in Solingen unterwegs...Mal sehen evtl bin ich am 13. auch beim NRW Cup dabei...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. April 2012)

Nabend Jungs !

eigentlich wollte ich schon für das vergangene WE ein Erfahrungsbericht dieses teils bringen, aber da ich es eben erst von der Packstation geholt hab ging es leider nicht.
BC hat wohl solange gebraucht. Whatever, jetzt ist es da und dann kann die Tage endlich die Montage des Umwerfers und des X.9 MedCage beginnen *freu*




Und nun das wichtigste:




Bitte entschuldigt die kack Quali (ich investiere lieber in Biketeile als in ne Cam)

VG
Marco


----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2012)

so, die wunderwaffe steht.
Mein rocky ist nun rennfertig. Bontis habe ich noch heute abend drauf gemacht...tubless natürlich. Die dinger flutschten richtig locker auf die felgen. Ohne spühli oder sonst was, einfach trocken.

keine sauerei!!!

Dazu hab ich mir noch bei meinem kollegen im laden einen neuen rennschuh gegönnt. NW irgendwas, schön bunt und rel. leicht.

Die saison kann beginnen. Morgen wird noch gearbeitet und am freitag gehts dann ab nach riva. Meine freundin kommt mit als betreuerin.

Im moment noch sicher 3-5 wochen pause und dann gehts auch für sie wieder ab.

greets jens


----------



## BENDERR (25. April 2012)

ich find das bike ja richtig arxxhgeil! 
das einzige was stört is das blau der stütze


----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2012)

tja, das blau der stütze ist eben einfach geschmacksache...bis jetzt hab ich mich nicht erweichen lassen die syntace draufzumachen


----------



## Dreamkatcher (25. April 2012)

geiles Bike doc...

Ich bin gerade mit meiner Alpencross Webseite plus Doku fertig geworden. Und das alles nur für Technologie :kotz:...bin ich froh das ich fertig bin das  Html gelerne hat ein Ende!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

Ich find's top!

Die Stütze zieht, wie auch die Gabel und die Naben die Blicke auf sich.

Finde ich weder super noch schlecht.
Wenn's dir gefällt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> geiles Bike doc...
> 
> Ich bin gerade mit meiner Alpencross Webseite plus Doku fertig geworden. *Und das alles nur für Technologie* :kotz:...bin ich froh das ich fertig bin das  Html gelerne hat ein Ende!


Technologie-Fach?


----------



## Dreamkatcher (25. April 2012)

Das beschaftigt sich mit Computern und Programmierung ist eine Ergänzung zu meinem Lk


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Das beschaftigt sich mit Computern und Programmierung ist eine Ergänzung zu meinem Lk


Ah, ok, bei uns ist das dann einfach Informatik...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (25. April 2012)

Genau nur das es hier in zwei Kurse gesplittet wird. Der Lehrplan der letzten drei Jahr besteht aus dem Stoff des 1. und 2. Semster Informatik. 

Aber ich weiß jetzt das mich Maschinenbau mehr reizt.


----------



## unocz (25. April 2012)

das rocky ist top.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Genau nur das es hier in zwei Kurse gesplittet wird. Der Lehrplan der letzten drei Jahr besteht aus dem Stoff des 1. und 2. Semster Informatik.



ok... 

Warum so "umständlich"...?




			
				Dreamkatcher schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber ich weiß jetzt das mich Maschinenbau mehr reizt. *



Woher weist du das?

Weil Info nicht das richtige für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja, das blau der stütze ist eben einfach geschmacksache...bis jetzt hab ich mich nicht erweichen lassen die syntace draufzumachen



nein nein.. dass die stütze blau ist find ich eigntl geil! 
nur ist das blau eben heller als das blau am restlichen rad.. das stört halt


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Genau nur das es hier in zwei Kurse gesplittet wird. Der Lehrplan der letzten drei Jahr besteht aus dem Stoff des 1. und 2. Semster Informatik.
> 
> Aber ich weiß jetzt das mich Maschinenbau mehr reizt.



Informatik in der Schule hat aber meiner Erfahrung nach herzlich wenig mit Informatik als Studium zu tun. Und über HTML kann man spätestens dann herzhaft lachen.
Da musst du schauen, wie fit du in Mathe und Programmieren bist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2012)

hmm nur Streber hier


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm nur Streber hier


Da muss ich den lupus zitieren: "pfff..."


----------



## reddevil72 (25. April 2012)

So. 2.5h Abend- und Nachtbiken. Verlängerung und Penalty geschaut. Der LRS bestellt (DT 240, Aerolite Speichen, Notubes ZTR Crest Felgen) bestellt. 
Perfekter Abend.


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> So. 2.5h Abend- und Nachtbiken. Verlängerung und Penalty geschaut. Der LRS bestellt (DT 240, Aerolite Speichen, Notubes ZTR Crest Felgen) bestellt.
> Perfekter Abend.



Das lief hier irgendwie ähnlich, nur anstelle des LRS setze ein paar Weizen tanken ein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2012)

Mein Abend war etwas anstrengender... aber man will ja nicht klagen 


'N Abend und GN8 zusammen!


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

Jo, Gute N8!


----------



## zuki (26. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja, das blau der stütze ist eben einfach geschmacksache...bis jetzt hab ich mich nicht erweichen lassen die syntace draufzumachen



Das lass auch mal. Die Stütze ist ein schöner Farbtupfer und passt ziemlich gut. Alles andere würde doch zu sehr 08/15 aussehen.


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

Mir gefällt die Stütze in dem Bike eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Ich brauch dazu ja auch fast nichts sagen. Hätte ja auch gern ne blaue Stütze. Also 

Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2012)

Beim RM finde ich die blaube Stütze nicht schlimm. Bei deinem Rad wäre es allerdings zu viel des Guten, denke ich.


----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Hab gestern mal am Rennrad gebastelt. STIs (105er aus der Bucht)und der Lenker ist gewickelt. Hatte ich ja ein bisschen Bedenken aber es hat dann doch sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

@Lupus: keine Angst es gibt keine passenden in 30,9 und in Hopeblau bei akzeptablem Gewicht Tune zu hell und falsches Maß, KCNC zu hell, NewUltimate weiß ich nicht genau, Aerozine zu schwer...gibts noch mehr?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2012)

Was haste für die 105er gezahlt? Meine Ultegra STIs gebe ich jetzt doch nicht her, da ich im nächsten Jahr vll. doch noch zu einem Crosser komme. Und STIs sind immer so'ne teure Anschaffung... King und AC14 liegen auch noch bereit.


----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Habe 83 mit Versand bezahlt. Ist leider etwas teurer geworden aber passt schon.

Jetzt fehlen noch die Bremsen, ein Hinterrad oder ein billiger Lrs, Reifen und eine Kette... es wird


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Genau nur das es hier in zwei Kurse gesplittet wird. Der Lehrplan der letzten drei Jahr besteht aus dem Stoff des 1. und 2. Semster Informatik.
> 
> Aber ich weiß jetzt das mich Maschinenbau mehr reizt.



Dann freu dich schon mal. Ich bin jetzt im 2. und es ist echt nicht einfach. Weißt du aber sicherlich. 
Selbst die Informatik VL die wir als Maschbauer haben, übersteigt das was wir in der Schule gemacht haben DEUTLICH!
Dabei war unser Info-Kurs damals gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (26. April 2012)

Naja ich denke das war jetzt Lk + Gk und das drei Jahre lang. Ich dachte bis jetzt das es ein zwingendes Modul beim studieren gibt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2012)

...sehr interessant zu lesen 


Weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (26. April 2012)

Was interssiert dich denn?


----------



## zuki (26. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> @Lupus: keine Angst es gibt keine passenden in 30,9 und in Hopeblau bei akzeptablem Gewicht Tune zu hell und falsches Maß, KCNC zu hell, NewUltimate weiß ich nicht genau, Aerozine zu schwer...gibts noch mehr?



Mut zur Farbe. Die hier fänd ich an Deinem Bike ganz nett. 

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/produc...hers-Cobalt-3-Sattelstuetze-blau-20mm-SB.html


----------



## schnezler (26. April 2012)

blaue  Stütze ist geil!

Ich war 3 Jahre auf einem technischen Gymnasium mit Informatikprofil. Also über das was wir momentan in 2. Semester Maschinenbau in IT machen  kann ich lachen  Aber html hat auch nicht viel mit IT zu tun!


----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Die cb ist mir zu schwer aber schon recht schön. Wenns schon teuer ist dann solls auch leichter sein.
Demnächst werde ich aber wahrscheinlich erstmal das Rennrad beenden


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2012)

Du willst doch eh keine Stütze mit Versatz, oder?


----------



## InoX (26. April 2012)

Die cb gibts aber auch mit ohne Versatz. Bei der hätte ich aber wahrscheinlich auch Probleme mit dem Kommvor. Da sind die Streben ja oval.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2012)

Naja, behalt einfach die schwarze Stütze. Punkt.


----------



## zuki (26. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du willst doch eh keine Stütze mit Versatz, oder?



Auch wenn das Thema ja eigentlich durch ist. 

http://www.bike24.de/p116216.html


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe 83 mit Versand bezahlt. Ist leider etwas teurer geworden aber passt schon.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen noch die Bremsen, ein Hinterrad oder ein billiger Lrs, Reifen und eine Kette... es wird



Moin,

Ich habe hier noch ein Mavic Aksium liegen. Den kannst Du von mir bekommen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (27. April 2012)

moin


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

Hallo Mathias,

Heute biken?


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2012)

moin moin

In einer stunde gehts ab nach riva. Werde mich mal ab und an melden wenn ich was neues hübsches gesehen habe.

Wünsch euch ein schönes weekend.

Greets Jens


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> In einer stunde gehts ab nach riva. Werde mich mal ab und an melden wenn ich was neues hübsches gesehen habe.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2012)

Viel Spaß Jens!

Moin z'ammen 

Morgen dann Sundern - perfektes Wetter


----------



## reddevil72 (27. April 2012)

Na dann viel Spass. War gerade Laufen und dann wieder arbeitenð. 
Am WE dann whs aufs Radl.

Am Mittwoch war ich noch das erste Mal schlauchlos unterwegs. Ich hab's ja nie geglaubt, aber das Fahrverhalten ist echt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (27. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Jens!
> 
> Moin z'ammen
> 
> Morgen dann Sundern - perfektes Wetter



Wenn man denn Regenwetter und Schlamm mag


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2012)

Rennsaison hat ja so langsam angefangen, fahre nächstes WE Singen, eigentlich war für mich immer Offenburg Saisonstart, leider dieses Jahr erst im Juli 
Evtl rüste ich heute das Merida auch auf TL um und werde die neuen XTR Parts (Kurbel+Umwerfer) montieren.

Danach Testride bei bestem Wetter, 25" und Sonne


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. April 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Was interssiert dich denn?


...wie die Dinge so laufen...

Ich schreib dir *mal*...



onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> In einer stunde gehts ab nach riva. Werde mich mal ab und an melden wenn ich was neues hübsches gesehen habe.
> 
> ...


Wünsche auch viel Spaß!

Schönes WE!


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich werde auch gleich Feierabend machen und dann eine Runde Biken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (27. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> Heute biken?





hehe, nene musste heute noch arbeiten  

aber jetzt habe ich 4 tage frei 

morgen und am dienstag gehts aufs rad, leider bin ich leicht erkältet...husten etc....
ich glaube ich schei55 aber drauf


----------



## unocz (27. April 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass. War gerade Laufen und dann wieder arbeitenð.
> Am WE dann whs aufs Radl.
> 
> Am Mittwoch war ich noch das erste Mal schlauchlos unterwegs. Ich hab's ja nie geglaubt, aber das Fahrverhalten ist echt besser.





das  erwartet mich morgen auch, schlauchlos mit milch


----------



## BENDERR (27. April 2012)

soooo, endlich auch mal von der uni daheim!
heute festgestellt, dass das heute+morgen stattfindende sportgeschichte seminar überflüßig ist weil keine leistungskontrolle erfolgt und keine anwesenheit kontrolliert wird --> morgen mehr zeit um mich um die wichtigen dinge (Bike!) kümmern zu können  

*Edit
weiß jmd ob man die crossride als TL fahren kann?
würde mich ja auch mal reizen..


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2012)

Hab gerade das Rad für morgen fertig gemacht und hoffentlich klappt alles. Nach der siffenden HR-Bremse hab ich nämlich die Dichtungen getauscht.

Was mich aber sehr erfreut, ist dass ich mich jetzt bei der Teilnehmerliste für Sundern auf einem Lizenzstartplatz im 2. Startblock befinde  
Obwohl auf meine Mails bzgl. des UCI-Code nachtrags nicht geantwortet wurde.


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe, nene musste heute noch arbeiten
> 
> aber jetzt habe ich 4 tage frei
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich war dann heute 2 Stunden mit einem Kollegen und seiner Frau Biken in den Harburger Bergen. 35 Kilometer und gut 300 Höhenmeter haben wir da bewältigt, war ne ganz lockere Tour.

Morgen, Sonntag und Montag nach der Arbeit wird das Bike auch wieder bewegt. Nur am 1. Mai muss ich wirklich dringend mal mir den freien Tag meiner "Besseren Hälfte" widmen. Regeneration tut ja auch mal gut!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. April 2012)

So ich bin auch fertig für Sundern


Ich bin mal gespannt, obs so matschig wie vor drei Jahren wird


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin auch fertig für Sundern
> 
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, obs so matschig wie vor drei Jahren wird




Dann sieht man sich morgen?


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich morgen?



Hi Marcel,

ich war Mittwoch fast bei Dir in der Nachbarschaft Biken. Ein wenig auf dem Eggeweg bei Lichtenau gibt es schon ein paar schöne Trails!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dreamkatcher (27. April 2012)

Dieses Wochenend Traingslager und das Wetter spiellt mit Juhuu  
Der Plan ist aber hart...klick bzw was wir darauß machen.


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2012)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## unocz (28. April 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. April 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2012)

moin jungs

Gestern gut angekommen. Erste trainingsrunde gedreht und hübsch "z'nacht" gegessen.

Heute morgen mit hundi laufen gehen, dann aufs festivalgelände. Nachmittag mit den kollegen nochmals ne trainingsrunde drehen.

Greets an alle


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Gestern gut angekommen. Erste trainingsrunde gedreht und hübsch "z'nacht" gegessen.
> 
> ...


Klasse


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Gestern gut angekommen. Erste trainingsrunde gedreht und hübsch "z'nacht" gegessen.
> 
> ...



Hab gar nicht mitbekommen das das Festival an diesem WE stattfindet....

Ansonsten war mein wöchentlicher Besuch auf der Waage auch wieder positiv, es hat sich noch ein Kilo verabschiedet. Somit kann die Schweiz im September kommen!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Gestern gut angekommen. Erste trainingsrunde gedreht und hübsch "z'nacht" gegessen.
> 
> ...




Klingt ja richtig super 

Ich bin auch von Sundern zurück. War ab und zu schon ein Eiertanz bei den verschlammten Wegen. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie es sich im letzten Startblock oder in Runde 2 gefahren hat 

Nach dem Wetterkuddelmuddel hab ich mir trotzdem noch einen Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen und im Gesicht geholt.
Fürs erste Rennen wars ganz okay, nur am Bergsprint hab ich mir einen Chainsuck geholt und bin dank des Widerstands fast vom Rad gefallen. Dann natürlich mit Krämpfen in der rechten Wade 
Im Ziel war ich dann nach 2:33h

Wie liefs bei madda?


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Hi,

So bin auch zurück

Lief bei mir sehr gut

FUnstrecke:
Zeit: 1:28
AK: Platz 8
Overall:29

Wie du schon geschrieben hast war es bei uns relativ schlammig Aber hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. 

Ich denke mal ich werde noch nen kurzen Rennbericht schreiben, gibt viel zu erzählen


----------



## reddevil72 (28. April 2012)

Heute nochmals im Schnee...








kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2012)

Tz tz tz... immer diese Leute mit echten Bergen 

Immer schön den Schlamm durch die Lücken der Kassette Pressen - beim Schaltwerk gabs da schon mehr Probleme. 
Nach dem saubermachen hab ich auch wieder ein Fahrrad, vorher wars ein großer Matschklumpen


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Hab mal nen paar Bilder hochgeladen

Matsch mit Bike:





Noch mehr Matsch mit Bike:




Matsch mit Bike und mir:


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2012)

Was guggstn so grimmig? 

Warst du auf dem Parkplatz (Wiese) am Start? Meine dich da gesehen zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Das war 5 minuten nachm Zieleinlauf und ich war iwe noch leicht kaputt, aber total zufireden

Ich bin einmal kurz über den Wiesenparkplatz gefahren, weil ich noch ein paar Leute gesucht hab


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2012)

Mich hast du scheinbar nicht gefunden 

Ich seh grad, dass ich über 10 Minuten langsamer war als letztes Jahr, dafür aber 11 Plätze weiter vorn bin


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Ist bei mir ähnlich. Letztes Jahr bin ich ne 1:31 gefahren, heute ne 1:28.
Das hat 68 Plätze ausgemacht.


Heftig fand ich, dass den Funmarathon einer aus der U 17 Klasse gewonnen hat, der war Baujahr 96...


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2012)

Und ich bin heute bei 24 Grad im Schatten mit dem Allmountain los. Leider musste ich nach ca. einer Stunde das Bike tauschen. Ich bin nach einem Sprung mit einem Baum kollidiert und habe mir die Bremsleitung für die VR-Bremse am Eingangstutzen vom Bremshebel abgeknickt!

Also ab nach Hause und das 29er ausgeführt.


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2012)

gratulation an die sundern fahrer!
aber warum haben jetzt eigentlich alle diese albernen kompressionssocken an?


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Unterbinden Muskelvibrationen im Downhill...Folge weniger Krampfgefahr hat sich bei mir...zumindest nach einigem ausprobieren...herausgestelltund ich mag das leichte druckgefühl beim fahren iwe

Den Kram mit dem schnelleren venösen Bluttransfer muss man schon glauben xD

Und wenns kalt ist, besser als doofe Beinlinge


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2012)

ja okay..das kann ich mir noch vorstellen.. 
aber die sache mit dem schnelleren bluttransport is halt mal totaler humbug..(hab grad mal kurz gegoogelt für was das sein soll ^^)

naja, is wohl ne glaubenssache.. einer unserer dozenten arbeitet in der dopingforschung und meint wenn man die leistungssportler befragt kommt raus, dass sie zeug nehmen, das NACHWEISLICH keinen einfluss auf ihre leistung hat.. aber se glauben dran und dann funktionierts.

*Edit:
hab grad gesehn du hast den Alpine/king+kong/cxray LRS.
wie viel hast du denn dafür bezahlt.. und wo? (gerne auch per PN )


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Klar, das mit dem Bluttransport ist mist

BTW Placeboeffekt ist auch nen positver effekt


----------



## reddevil72 (28. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tz tz tz... immer diese Leute mit echten Bergen



Schade ist nur, dass die Handycam mit dem Licht nicht zurechtkam und der höchste (Wildstrubel) in der Überbelichtung absäuft;-(


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (28. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar, das mit dem Bluttransport ist mist
> 
> BTW Placeboeffekt ist auch nen positver effekt



Unterschätzt mal den Placeboeffekt nicht. Kommt teilweise an die echten Medis ran.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Tu ich doch gar nicht, hab doch gesagt, dass es nen sehr positiver effekt sein kann


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar, das mit dem Bluttransport ist mist
> 
> BTW Placeboeffekt ist auch nen positver effekt



jaa, wollte das auch nicht iirgendwie kleinreden oder so!
hauptsache der sportler kann seine leistung abrufen 

(ok, is hier jetz etwas kritischer zu sehen weil illegale substanz etc.. aber wenn leute dran glauben dass se schneller fahrn wenn se vorher k*cken gehn, sollen se mal machen..  )


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

> (ok, is hier jetz etwas kritischer zu sehen weil illegale substanz etc.. aber wenn leute dran glauben dass se schneller fahrn wenn se vorher k*cken gehn, sollen se mal machen.. )




War jetzt nicht auf Doping von mir bezogen, das lässt sich ja eigentlich auf alles mögliche übertragen...


Und wegen dem Kacken, DAS MACHT WIRKLICH SCHNELLER


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2012)

neeein! um gottes willen! 
will nicht behaupten dass du dopest(stimmt das so? )!

ging um das beispiel von meinem dozenten.. die befragten sportler nahmen halt ein mittel dass auf der antidopingliste stand aber keine nachweisliche leistungssteigerung produziert..

JA!! Kacken macht schnell


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Nein das hast du falsch verstandenWar evtl etwas unglücklich vormuliert...


Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich das auf generelle Dinge bezogen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2012)

ah.. jetzt versteh ichs 
.. is auch schon spät.. und bin mit den gedanken eh schon beim rennen morgen... und... ausserdem... *beliebige ausrede*


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

Na dann viel glück morgenWo gehts denn hin?


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2012)

Danke! 
Nach Bekond (ist in der Nähe von Trier).. 3. Lauf vom Eifel-Mosel-Cup.
Mal sehen was uns da erwartet.. die strecke wurde schon entschärft weils die letzte woche so viel geregnet hat -.-


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2012)

ist auch jemand die männerrunde gefahren?
platz 53 in 5h17min.


----------



## maddda (28. April 2012)

> Mal sehen was uns da erwartet..



Das kannste dir ja auf meinen Bildern angucken


----------



## bene94 (28. April 2012)

Ich ziehe die Kompressionssocken immer nach den Rennen oder nach harten Einheiten über Nacht an. Bilde mir ein, die Beine regenerieren schneller. 

PS: Schnipp, schnapp, Haare ab  
Ich bevorzuge einen pflegeleichten Millimeterschnitt.


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Kompressionssocken immer nach den Rennen oder nach harten Einheiten über Nacht an. Bilde mir ein, die Beine regenerieren schneller.
> 
> PS: Schnipp, schnapp, Haare ab
> Ich bevorzuge einen pflegeleichten Millimeterschnitt.



Schön sind sie trotzdem nicht!


----------



## bene94 (28. April 2012)

Die Socken oder meine Haare?


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2012)

bene94 schrieb:


> Die Socken oder meine Haare?



Kannst Du Dir aussuchen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. April 2012)

für die Rennfahrer



maddda schrieb:


> nd ich mag das leichte druckgefühl beim fahren iwe


Bei mir genauso!

-> Oberschenkel. Die Strümpfe muss ich auch mal testen.



maddda schrieb:


> Und wegen dem Kacken, DAS MACHT WIRKLICH SCHNELLER





"Ein guter Sportler kackt vor'm Wettkampf noch mal".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. April 2012)

Moooin!


Noch wach... gleich geht's ab auf's Bike... ca. 3h stehen an


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Moin,

Hier jetzt auch gleich!


----------



## BENDERR (29. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das kannste dir ja auf meinen Bildern angucken



Dass es schlammig wird is klar.. so sah ich aber auch schon letzte woche nach dem rennen aus 
meinte eher von der strecke her.. ob jetz nur noch waldautobahn oder obs auch noch was technisches gibt


----------



## maddda (29. April 2012)

Wie versprochen der Rennbericht vom gestrigen Rennen:
Es war mal wieder soweit, der Frühjahrsklassiker in Sundern über die 30km.
Da es die Tage zuvor ordentlich geregnet hatte, erwarteten alle die taypische Schlammschlacht, die 
sie dann auch bekamen.
Ich hatte einen guten Startplatz im ersten Block und es war klar, dass sich das Rennen auf den ersten Stück Straße entscheiden würde.
Vom Start gut weggekommen galt es erst mal weit nach vorne zu fahren. Nach ca. 4-5km fand ich mich dann an der Spitze  des Hauptfeldes wieder. In einiger Einiger Entfernung(ca. 500m) von uns hatte sich eine kleine Spitzengruppe gebildet. Von nun an gingen die Taktikspielchen los, oder auch nicht. Mit dem Windschatten wurde sich abgewechselt,  aber die Lücke zur Spitzengruppe wollte keiner zufahren.
Schließlich ging es dann ins Gelände und der erste anstieg folgte, hier konnte ich einige Plätze gutmachen.
Nach ca. 10 km hatte ich einen Fahrer gefunden, mit dem ich mich dann abwechseln konnte.
Schließlich musste das Feld der langsamen Leute aus der 55km Runde von hinten aufgerollt werden (erstaunlich, was die alles an großen Rucksäcken dabei hatten!).
Die Strecke wurde zunehmend schlammiger und es erinnerte etwas an Eierlaufen...
Hier war es ratsam sich aus den Keifereien einiger Starter herauszuhalten.
Nach der Streckentrennung war es dann erfreulich ruhig auf der Strecke und ich konnte zusammen mit 1-2 anderen mein Tempo fahren.
Mittlerweile war es so schlammig, dass mein Umwerfer und mein Schaltwerk nur noch teilweise funktionierten. Ich konnte nur noch die beiden großen Blätter fahren, das kleine Ritzel machte ebenfalls vorzeitig Urlaub.
Glücklicherweise waren zu dem Zeitpunkt die meisten Höhenmeter schon bewältigt und ich musste die letzten zwei Ansteige auf dem mittleren Blatt hochkeulen.
Zusammen mit einem anderen Fahrer ging dann endgültig die Tempobolzerei auf  dem letzten drittel der Strecke los.
Wir konnten nochmal 1-2 Starter überholen. Schließlich kam dann der finale und einzige technische Downhill auf der Strecke. Hier witterte ich die Chance auf einen Angriff. Also Bremse auf und los.
Meinen Vordermann konnte ich überholen. Auf dem letzten Straßenstück konnte ich dann noch einen weiteren Platz gutmachen und mit einem realtiv komfortablen Zeitpolster von 30sek. Ins Zeil Rollen.
Hier noch die nackten Zahlen:
Overall: 29
AK: 8
Zeit: 1:28:25
Topspeed: 59km/h


----------



## unocz (29. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie versprochen der Rennbericht vom gestrigen Rennen:
> Es war mal wieder soweit, der Frühjahrsklassiker in Sundern über die 30km.
> Da es die Tage zuvor ordentlich geregnet hatte, erwarteten alle die taypische Schlammschlacht, die
> sie dann auch bekamen.
> ...




reife leistung !


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht! Dann steht ja wohl nächstes Jahr die Top 5 deiner AK auf dem Plan oder?


----------



## maddda (29. April 2012)

Danke euch!



> Nicht schlecht! Dann steht ja wohl nächstes Jahr die Top 5 deiner AK auf dem Plan oder?



Mal sehen das ein oder andere Rennen steht ja diese Jahr noch an


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2012)

Hab mich grade für Solingen angemeldet. Jetzt überlege ich nächste Woche noch Bilstein zu fahren


----------



## maddda (29. April 2012)

In Solingen bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> In Solingen bin ich auch dabei



Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort. Ist ja alles nicht ganz so groß 

Jetzt muss ich echt überlegen, ich bin nämlich am 05.05 beim Dortmundspiel - schaffe ich es rechtzeitig nach Hause um Sonntag ein Rennen zu fahren?


----------



## maddda (29. April 2012)

> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort. Ist ja alles nicht ganz so groß



JOa denke ich auch malMal sehen wies läuft...in Solingen bin ich noch nie Rennen gefahren, obwohl ich aus Wermelskirchen komme




> Jetzt muss ich echt überlegen, ich bin nämlich am 05.05 beim Dortmundspiel - schaffe ich es rechtzeitig nach Hause um Sonntag ein Rennen zu fahren?



´Könnte schwierig werden


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort. Ist ja alles nicht ganz so groß
> 
> Jetzt muss ich echt überlegen, ich bin nämlich am 05.05 beim Dortmundspiel - schaffe ich es rechtzeitig nach Hause um Sonntag ein Rennen zu fahren?



Ist doch sowieso alles entschieden, verzichtest Du eben auf das Spiel!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist doch sowieso alles entschieden, verzichtest Du eben auf das Spiel!



Niemals  
Muss das morgen mal mit den Kumpels abklären, ob die nach dem Spiel noch mit zu mir kommen oder nicht.

Hab jetzt eben schon wieder so richtig Bock aufs Rennen fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2012)

es ist vollbracht...riva ist geschichte...

grüsse Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab mich grade für Solingen angemeldet. Jetzt überlege ich nächste Woche noch Bilstein zu fahren



die strecke in bilstein ist ganz nett. sehr abwechslungsreich und teilweise mit miesen, kurzen anstiegen.

ich bin vor ort und werde wieder die langstrecke in angriff nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die strecke in bilstein ist ganz nett. sehr abwechslungsreich und teilweise mit miesen, kurzen anstiegen.
> 
> ich bin vor ort und werde wieder die langstrecke in angriff nehmen.



Konnte ich auch so der Beschreibung entnehmen 
Muss ich halt gucken, dass ich Samstagabend nach Hause komme und vorher schon alles gerichtet ist, damit ich am Sonntag nur noch losfahren muss 

Das Rennen hab ich auch nur noch mal gefunden, da ich mir mal deinen Saisonplan runtergeladen habe


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2012)

das 96 ist nun XTR-mässig komplett und wurde gestern und heute ausgiebig getestet:




@Jens (doc): welche Strecke bist du gefahren? gabs wieder Stau wegen zuvielen Leuten?




k_star schrieb:


> die strecke in bilstein ist ganz nett. sehr abwechslungsreich und teilweise mit miesen, kurzen anstiegen.
> 
> ich bin vor ort und werde wieder die langstrecke in angriff nehmen.


 Bilstein ist einer meiner Lieblings-Marathons, top Strecke und super Orga, leider (mittlerweile) zu weit weg.


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht...riva ist geschichte...
> 
> grüsse Jens



Moin Jens,

das sieht nach Anstrengung aus!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. April 2012)

Nabend an alle..... 

Meld mich auch mal wieder....

Gerade ist Maik (vegeta2205) für 5 Tage zu Besuch und wir ruinieren hier uns gegenseitig...  

Gestern 100,7km und 1977hm mit 8 Mann, heute 48km und 1000hm mit Maik und Manuel...

*Maik*



*Maik und Manuel*



*2 coole Socken..* 



*Ich auf dem Altkönig..*


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2012)

@daniel77

Bin die picola gefahren...gestern erst noch ne einfahrrunde von 54km und 1350hm gemacht mit den kollegen. Super vorbereitung

NE, hat zum glück nicht gestaut...Block B gestartet und dann volle kanne nach vorne...keinen meter gelaufen.

Nächste woche gibts ev in solothurn meinerstes CC rennen. Schaumer mal.

greets the doc


----------



## BENDERR (29. April 2012)

wenn hier alle mit bilder ankommen dann leg ich mal nach:





heute beim rennen in bekond.
AK platz 6
insg. 38/130

war ganz okay.. wobei auch 1-2 plätze weiter vorn in der AK drin gewesen wär.. 
das nächste mal dann


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend an alle.....
> 
> Meld mich auch mal wieder....
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

Irgendwie seid ihr doch krank!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2012)

Endlich Internet in der Bude 

Hübsche Bilder da von euch 


Wie ******* ist eigentlich Internet Explorer? Desktop PC neu gemacht und dann wollte ich mit IE den Firefox runterladen, kommt jedesmal: "IE hat einen Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden." Alles außer FF runterladen geht sonst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Irgendwie seid ihr doch krank!
> 
> ...




Moin Jens,

wa*l*um??? 

Heute haben wir abgekürzt, da mein Lehrling abgekackt hat. 
Morgen Schraubertag und Biketeile-Shopping, danach wieder auf den Hobel.
Wenn der Usedomer (  ) gen Heimat fährt, will ich 350km auf der Uhr haben...

Gerade gab´s lecker Nudelgratin und jetzt lecker Weinchen...  

Gruß Marco


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> wa*l*um???
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

nicht allein wegen der Kilometer sondern auch der Höhenmeter in dem Zusammenhang.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2012)

der erste tag ist doch nichts vom verhältnis hm zu km. 
der zweite hört sich da schon anstregender an.

gestern in sundern 100 km mit knapp 2400 hm und nächstes wochenende bilstein marathon mit 106 km und 2600 hm.

das bike festival in willingen mit 122km / 3751 hm und saalhausen mit 97 km und 3200 hm werden heftig.


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> der erste tag ist doch nichts vom verhältnis hm zu km.
> der zweite hört sich da schon anstregender an.
> 
> gestern in sundern 100 km mit knapp 2400 hm und nächstes wochenende bilstein marathon mit 106 km und 2600 hm.
> ...



Hey Kai,

Du musst nicht von Dir auf andere (mich) schließen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (29. April 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Endlich Internet in der Bude
> 
> Hübsche Bilder da von euch
> 
> ...



Lade dir doch gleich Google Chrome runter. Der ist leider geil. sehr schlicht und schnell.


----------



## BENDERR (29. April 2012)

Chrome for the win!
Dachte immer schon Firefox wär schnell.. aber Chrome is einfach nur doppelt so schnell.. das is wahnsinn!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> der erste tag ist doch nichts vom verhältnis hm zu km.
> der zweite hört sich da schon anstregender an.
> 
> gestern in sundern 100 km mit knapp 2400 hm und nächstes wochenende bilstein marathon mit 106 km und 2600 hm.
> ...



Naja, gemerkt haben wir es schon.
Habe gerade nicht die kpl. Daten im Kopf, aber langsam waren wir nicht.

Hab selbst mal Family mit 2 Kids zu Hause und bis vor wenigen Wochen noch 1400m2 zu mähen... 
-Training wurde bei mir z. Zt. eher klein geschrieben.


Vor 5 Jahren, zu meiner Single-Zeit, habe ich zwar gelegentlich mal geraucht (Schande auf mein Haupt!!!!!!!!), aber fast täglich trainiert und Km-Leistungen von 400/Woche. 
Zeiten ändern sich, auch bei dir , Kai! 

Trotzdem viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naja, gemerkt haben wir es schon.
> Habe gerade nicht die kpl. Daten im Kopf, aber langsam waren wir nicht.
> 
> Hab selbst mal Family mit 2 Kids zu Hause und bis vor wenigen Wochen noch 1400m2 zu mähen...
> ...



Moin erst einmal,

Mein begrenzender Faktor für die genannten Höhenmeter bei der Streckenlänge ist halt immer noch mein hohes Gewicht von z.Zt. Gut 97 Kg.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2012)

Die Fahrt gestern war ziemlich bescheiden.

Auch, wenn die Teperaturen + Verkehrsbelastung am Morgen sehr angenehm waren.

79+21km.




onkel_doc schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht...riva ist geschichte...
> 
> grüsse Jens




War's so gut, wie du's dir vorgestellt hattest?



daniel77 schrieb:


> das 96 ist nun XTR-mässig komplett und wurde gestern und heute ausgiebig getestet:


Bike+Landschaft = sehr schön!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend an alle.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2012)

na ja, ging so. Bin ja das zweite mal in riva festartet. Die organisation lässt teilweise schon zu wünschen übrig. Startnummer abholen ging schonmal 45 min.

Im block B starten war super. Nichts zu laufen am ersten anstieg.

Strecke selbst ist auch gut. BEi den abfahrten gibst teilweise halt wie es immer so ist bischen weniger schnelle.

Alles in allem hat es sich mal wieder gelohnt ein paar tage in riva auszuspannen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na ja, ging so. Bin ja das zweite mal in riva festartet. Die organisation lässt teilweise schon zu wünschen übrig. Startnummer abholen ging schonmal 45 min.


45min anstehen oder wie?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Im block B starten war super. Nichts zu laufen am ersten anstieg.


Muss man sonst laufen weil's so voll ist?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Strecke selbst ist auch gut. BEi den abfahrten gibst teilweise halt wie es immer so ist bischen weniger schnelle.


Das glaube ich 
Wie sind denn die Abfahrten?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Alles in allem hat es sich mal wieder gelohnt ein paar tage in riva auszuspannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2012)

jep, 45 min anstehen für die nr...

jep, man muss dev laufen, weil viele mit dem ersten anstieg schon überfordert sind und absteigen...

abfahrten sind ned so technisch...geröllstrassen wo man gerne mal abrutscht...ansonsten mal nen trail...nichts weltbewegendes.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2012)

Jetzt geht's ab auf's Rad.


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's ab auf's Rad.



Ich gegen 18.30 Uhr noch mal für eine Stunde!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2012)

heute geh ich dev nicht aufs rad

Dafür hab was neues für meine kröte und mein vertex bestellt...

meine freundin hat endlich ihren heissersehnten rahmen entdeckt...leider

Da wirds in den nächsten 2-3 wochen wieder was zum schrauben geben. Die ersten teile für sie sind auch schon wieder bestellt.

Ich sag mal noch nichts...bilder kommen dann wenns fertig ist. Sollte dann so um die 8,5kg werden oder noch drunter.

noch nen schönen abend


----------



## unocz (30. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute geh ich dev nicht aufs rad
> 
> Dafür hab was neues für meine kröte und mein vertex bestellt...
> 
> ...



na das klingt ja vielversprechend 

bin dann auch mal im kino.................


----------



## reddevil72 (30. April 2012)

8.5kg... bin schon froh, wenn ich die 10kg mal knacke; OK, ich fahre auch Fully.
Bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich gegen 18.30 Uhr noch mal für eine Stunde!



Selbst hier waren es endlich mal angenehme Temperaturen - das zweite Mal, dass ich dieses Jahr mit kurzem Trikot fahren konnte.
Selbst nach einem sehr ungesunden Wochenende war ich heute ungewöhnlich schnell. Der Wehlaberg Marathon kann kommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2012)

War grad auch noch mal aufm Rad. Obwohl ich seit dem Rennen am Samstag noch keine Tag wirklich Pause gemacht hab.

War heute mal mit dem Starren-Reste-Rad unterwegs. Hab vorher noch Semislicks aufgezogen rollt aber trotzdem irgendwie bescheiden. Kein Vergleich zur Racefeile die aber auch 2,5Kg leichter ist


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich gegen 18.30 Uhr noch mal für eine Stunde!



Von wegen noch für eine Stunde aufs Bike. Habe doch glatt Schwiegeromas 81. Geburtstag nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt...

Fazit: Nix mit Biken bei dem genialen Wetter mit 25 Gard und Sonnenschein. Für morgen hab ich dann Frauenbespassungsprogramm zugesagt und es soll wieder solch ein Traumwetter geben.

Mal schauen ob ich morgen früh vor 06.00 Uhr hochkomme das ich noch 2 Stunden biken kann.


----------



## maddda (30. April 2012)

Sowas kenn ich, wenn man ein leichtes Rad hat, dann sind alle anderen irgendwie zu langsam


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute geh ich dev nicht aufs rad
> 
> Dafür hab was neues für meine kröte und mein vertex bestellt...
> 
> ...



Ich habe hier auch das nächste Projekt am Start. Wird aber definitiv eine "Ersatzkarre"  als 29er in Aluminium. Und die Farbe wird ähnlich Deinem Toad!

Das Bike steht hier bereits komplett aufgebaut, muss aber im Detail noch verändert werden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## daniel77 (30. April 2012)

Uff, back from France (Strassbourg) shoppen mit besserer Hälfte und lecker Pain au Chocolat etc futtern. Biken war dadurch leider nicht, dafür mal mein rotes Vierrad recht flott über deutsche Autobahnen gescheucht, ist auch irgendwie Sport


----------



## unocz (30. April 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Uff, back from France (Strassbourg) shoppen mit besserer Hälfte und lecker Pain au Chocolat etc futtern. Biken war dadurch leider nicht, dafür mal mein rotes Vierrad recht flott über deutsche Autobahnen gescheucht, ist auch irgendwie Sport




hehe das kenne ich. strassbourg ist teuer !!!


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe das kenne ich. strassbourg ist teuer !!!



Wohnen wir glücklicherweise weit genug weg!


----------



## daniel77 (30. April 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe das kenne ich. strassbourg ist teuer !!!



Dafür darf ich morgen aufs Bike


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

Schönen 1. Mai!


Endlich Mai 


Bei mir stehen heute ca. 100km Straße auf dem Programm.
Rad ist schon "umgebaut".
Mit dem 310er v+h und den Monster-Flaschenhaltern 9,87kg das Rad.
Meine Rechnung haut hin. Um 10,2kg mit RoRo v+h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage: Mit wieviel Druck kann man die Alpine maximal fahren?

2,1 bar bei 2,1er Reifen?

Oder darf da auch mehr rein?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Ich Fahr dann jetzt mal ein wenig durch den Wald!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich Fahr dann jetzt mal ein wenig durch den Wald!
> 
> ...



um die uhrzeit 

viel spaß


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> um die uhrzeit
> 
> viel spaß



Ist halt versprochener Frauentag heute!

Waren dann 40 Kilometer mit 508 Höhenmetern in gut zwei Stunden, lockere Tour!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist halt versprochener Frauentag heute!
> 
> *Waren dann 40 Kilometer mit 508 Höhenmetern in gut zwei Stunden, lockere Tour!*


Moin!


Wieso  ???


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist halt versprochener Frauentag heute!
> 
> Waren dann 40 Kilometer mit 508 Höhenmetern in gut zwei Stunden, lockere Tour!




na dann


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

Keiner weis es?


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Keiner weis es?



was ?
bezüglich des reifendrucks? also ich hab auf meine alpine vorne 2.0 und hinten so 2.1 -2.2 bar drauf . reifen maxxis ikon


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was ?
> bezüglich des reifendrucks? also ich hab auf meine alpine vorne 2.0 und hinten so 2.1 -2.2 bar drauf . reifen maxxis ikon


Ja.

Dann werd ich mal 2,2 hinten rein machen...

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

...könnte schwach werden...




biofanal schrieb:


> Angeboten wird eine entlackte Sram XX Kurbel mit  TA kettenblätter in der Abstufung 28/42. Zusätzlich sind schwarze  CarbonTi Kettenblattschrauben verbaut. An kleinen Kettenblatt sind 2  schwarze Tiso Schrauben verbaut, da 2 von den CarbonTi leider verloren  gingen. Q-faktor 156, Kurbellänge 175, mit GXP Lager. Die Kurbel war ca.  500 Km im Einsatz.
> Anhang anzeigen 229492
> Anhang anzeigen 229493
> Anhang anzeigen 229494
> ...


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...könnte schwach werden...



sieht gut aus !!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> sieht gut aus !!!


Finde ich ja auch... 


Ich habe aber was anderes im Blick


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach die schönste Kurbel neben Race Face Next SL und Hollowgramm.

Schönen guten Morgen! Heut mach ich mal Radpause - nicht nur der Wanderer wegen 

Jetzt erstmal für den Bilstein Mara anmelden


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heut mach ich mal Radpause - nicht nur der Wanderer wegen



Deswegen habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Das Problem ist, dass die den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein werden.
Naja... Ach ja, zum Reifendruck: in meine XMD333 dürfen maximal 3,5 bar. Und die ist ja doch noch etwas fragiler. Nötig ist so ein Luftdruck aber natürlich absolut nicht.
Aber wieso 100 km Straße? Es war doch schön trocken die letzten Tage und Wald macht doch viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach die schönste Kurbel neben Race Face Next SL und Hollowgramm.
> 
> Schönen guten Morgen! Heut mach ich mal Radpause - nicht nur der Wanderer wegen
> 
> Jetzt erstmal für den Bilstein Mara anmelden


Ja, ja.
Ich will aber was, was nicht jeder hat... und auch nicht zwingend schön findet.
Jetzt wisst ihr bestimmt bescheid...


Pause muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> [...]
> Naja... Ach ja, zum Reifendruck: in meine XMD333 dürfen maximal 3,5 bar. Und die ist ja doch noch etwas fragiler. Nötig ist so ein Luftdruck aber natürlich absolut nicht.
> Aber wieso 100 km Straße? Es war doch schön trocken die letzten Tage und Wald macht doch viel mehr Spaß.


Danke! 

Auf meiner Arch stand immer was von max 2,1 bar 
Dieser Druck ist schon etwas wenig für die Straße und die schmalen Reifen 

Starße, weil Familientour 

Im Wald war ich schon Sonntag.
Genug habe ich aber lange nicht 'von 

Freue mich auf angenemere Temperaturen.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

DIe Sportografbilder sind da, hab mir diesesmal mal die Photoflat gekauft


Leider ist die originale Datei zu groß


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2012)

Cool


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Freue mich auf angenemere Temperaturen.



Ahja. Am WE waren es in Berlin doch >>20 °C (ich hatte aber kein Rad mit - ich brauche wohl noch eins für da ).
Ach ja, laufen die Vorbereitungen für den WBM?

Ach ja, Maik: kommst du dieses Jahr zum Wehlaberg Marathon? Du hattest dich mal insofern geäußert, dass es nur vom Dienst abhängt 

So viele "Ach ja"s...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja, ja.
> Ich will aber was, was nicht jeder hat... und auch nicht zwingend schön findet.
> Jetzt wisst ihr bestimmt bescheid...
> 
> ...



Clavicula 

Schickes Foto!

Meine von Sportograf sind dieses mal richtig gut, aber 20


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

Ich denke (und hoffe), dass es keine (alte) Clavicula ist - zumal die nicht das Prädikat "was nicht jeder hat" trägt. 
BOR vielleicht?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich denke (und hoffe), dass es keine (alte) Clavicula ist - zumal die nicht das Prädikat "was nicht jeder hat" trägt.
> BOR vielleicht?



Naja, ich hab ne Clavi jedenfalls noch nicht "in echt" gesehen. Die BOR aber schon.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

Ne Clavi hab ich einmal in Wetter gesehen, ne BOR auch schon öfter


Rein optisch gefällt mir die Clavi besser, technisch auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon, das klingt so, als hätte sie jeder zweite Radler am Rad. So war das eigentlich nicht gemeint. Ich meinte es so, dass die Clavicula noch vor einiger Zeit an unheimlich vielen Leichtbaurädern verbaut war. Live habe ich im Übrigen noch keine von beiden gesehen. Aber bei der Clavicula liegt es vermutlich daran, dass die Räder, an denen sie sich befinden, nur wenig gefahren werden


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass der Preisunterschied auch bei ca. 500 liegt...

In echt ist die Clavicula so zímelich die schönste Kurbel die es gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Sollten wir jetzt krankhaft den Bikemarkt nach seltenen Kurbeln durchsuchen, wenn Constantin nicht mit der Sprache rausrückt?


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

Vor allem gibt es da noch so viel anderes was in Frage kommen könnte:

FRM
Tune
oder irgendwas umgebautes


EDIT: Im Bikemarkt is im moment ne Hollowgram drin


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Eloxierte XTR?

Den Rahmen find ich ja heiß: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thompson-MTB...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1c5bc3bc


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

Stimmt der is geil! Aber für die falschen Räder


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Sollte für MA genau das richtige sein. Aber selbst wenn ich nur Rahmen + Gabel + kompletten LRS brauche, wirds schon relativ teuer um das mal eben in der Saison zu machen.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2012)

bei mir hats gerade zwei neue bremsenadapter in blau gegeben...na ja...hab mir mehr davon versprochen.

Mal schaun vielleicht kommen sie ja auch wieder ab.

Heute ist noch pause bei mir. Morgen gehts dann wieder los...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

So wies ausschaut, geht hier gleich die Welt unter


----------



## zuki (1. Mai 2012)

Die Race Face Next ist natürlich was feines.

Wobei ich die folgenden Kurbeln fast schöner finde:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68916

Polarisierend, aber bezahlbar:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24151


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

Jetze jeht et ufft Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (1. Mai 2012)

Heute morgen mal wieder rollen angesagt gewesen, 2.5h auf dem Rennrad, schön gemütlich GA, aber saukalt...
Morgen abend dann wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2012)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs. schön 3 Stunden durch den Grunewald getigert.  
Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Schön in kurz/ kurz und das Wetter genossen.

Leider ist mir in bei einer Abfahrt das Vorderrad weggerutscht und ich bin schön in den Boden eingeschlagen und habe mich dann mit Rad mehrmals überschlagen. Hat ca. 10 m gedauert bis ich wieder wusste wo oben und unten ist. Sah bestimmt spektakulär aus aber gesehen hats niemand... Hab mich dann hingesetzt und erstmal wieder alles geordnet. Die neue Satteltasche hats abgebrochen. Sonst konnte ich keine Schäden, weder an mir noch am Material, feststellen.
Bei einem späteren Fotostop hab ich dann gesehen das mein Rahmen doch etwas abgefangen hat. Den muss es auf eine der Wurzeln geschmissen haben. 

Erstmal ein Foto vom Rad. Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man auch den etwas merkwürdigen Schattenwurf am Oberrohr.





Hier dann nochmal ein genaueres Bild... Da kauf ich mir schon Alu und zerschrote den Mist trotzdem...Wird hoffentlich nichts passieren. Ein neuer Rahmen ist nicht schon wieder drin...





Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte mal richtig gestürzt bin. Ist schon etwas länger her. Im letzten Jahr jedenfalls nicht.

Was haltet ihr von der Delle? sieht schon ziemlich arg aus oder?

Grüße


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Oh das ist mies  Bisher ist bei meinen StÃ¼rzen das Rad immer heile geblieben und ich hab den Schaden getragen.

Die Delle lÃ¤sst sich natÃ¼rlich schwer beurteilen. Dass der Lack aber schon abplatzt ist nicht so toll. Delle grÃ¶Ãer als ein 2â¬ StÃ¼ck?


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2012)

Würde sagen die hat so 3x3 cm und ist knapp 5 mm tief. Also schon recht groß. Werde aber mit dem Risiko leben müssen. Habe ihn danach noch teilweise sehr rangenommen und da gings auch noch habs ja auch erst nach 20 km gesehen. Ohne das Wissen war die Tour besser...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Wieso  ???



Beim Smiley auf dem IPad vedrueckt!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Würde sagen die hat so 3x3 cm und ist knapp 5 mm tief. Also schon recht groß. Werde aber mit dem Risiko leben müssen. Habe ihn danach noch teilweise sehr rangenommen und da gings auch noch habs ja auch erst nach 20 km gesehen. Ohne das Wissen war die Tour besser...



Moin,

Das sieht an der Stelle schon recht übel aus. Wird aber wohl halten, da ist nicht ganz so viel Belastung an der Stelle drauf.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Bevors bricht, wird er wohl sowieso erstmal weich. Aber das wollen wir ja sowieso nicht hoffen.

Bei uns im Garten ist voll die Kinderparty nach der Maiwanderung. Selbst die Jungs verdünnen ihr Mischbier noch mit Cola  
Was da los?
Richtig was essen tun se auch nicht, wozu hab ich 4 Kräuterbrote gebacken


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bevors bricht, wird er wohl sowieso erstmal weich. Aber das wollen wir ja sowieso nicht hoffen.
> 
> Bei uns im Garten ist voll die Kinderparty nach der Maiwanderung. Selbst die Jungs verdünnen ihr Mischbier noch mit Cola
> Was da los?
> Richtig was essen tun se auch nicht, wozu hab ich 4 Kräuterbrote gebacken




 definiere kinderparty!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2012)

Naja die sind zwar schon alle 16+ können aber nicht mal nen Grill "bedienen"


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

So bin gerade von der Pferderennban in Duesseldorf zurück, naja was soll ich sagen, superreich geworden bin ich leider nicht


Jetzt gehts gleich noch aufs Bike, oder auffe Rolle


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2012)

Wieso bei dem Wetter auf die Rolle? Hier sind 25 Grad oder noch mehr...


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2012)

Hier sah es gerade noch nach regen aus, aber jetzt gehts iwe


----------



## zuki (1. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte mal richtig gestürzt bin. Ist schon etwas länger her. Im letzten Jahr jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Delle? sieht schon ziemlich arg aus oder?
> 
> Grüße



Moin,

mein Beileid. Hatte in den letzten 12 Monaten auch einen echten Lauf mit derben Stürzen. Vorher war auch nie was ernstes...

Die Delle ist schon ziemlich groß. Da es aber alles rund aussieht, könnte das gute Stück halten.

Aber, auch wenn ein Risiko bleibt, dass die Antwort frustrierend wird:

Mach doch ein Foto mit einem Zollstock am Oberrohr und schick es unter Angabe der Rahmengröße an den Hersteller. Die können bestimmt mehr zum Stress an dieser Stelle sagen und ob es ein großes Risiko darstellt den Rahmen zu verwenden.


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja die sind zwar schon alle 16+ können aber nicht mal nen Grill "bedienen"




naja die jugend von heute


----------



## reddevil72 (1. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Beileid. Hatte in den letzten 12 Monaten auch einen echten Lauf mit derben Stürzen. Vorher war auch nie was ernstes...
> 
> ...



@InoX: sieht übel aus. Aber Alu und Stahl stecken recht viel weg. Mein Stadt-Single-Speed sieht genau so aus, hält perfekt. Ob ich mit so einer Delle aber entspannt ein CC- oder Marathon-Rennen fahren könnte, ich weiss nicht. 

@zuki: die Idee ist gut, nur denke ich, dass die Antwort uns allen klar ist. Wird wohl kaum einen Hersteller geben, der sowas frei gibt...

Aber vielleicht hast Du auch Glück. Mein Kollege hat sich letztes Jahr mit seinem Bike voll korrekt zerlegt, das Bike wurde rennmässig gefahren, Bike knapp 3-jährig, Rahmenschaden, XT-Bremshebel gebrochen. Unser Hersteller hat den Rahmen ersetzt, die defekten Teile ersetzt, das Bike mit den alten Teilen neu aufgebaut. Rechnungssumme: sFr. 300.-. Nicht schlecht, oder?


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## zuki (1. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @zuki: die Idee ist gut, nur denke ich, dass die Antwort uns allen klar ist. Wird wohl kaum einen Hersteller geben, der sowas frei gibt...



Klar. Aber der Hersteller könnte sagen auf eigenes Risiko ok, oder aber sofort entsorgen.
Solche Fälle konnte man ja schon nachlesen. Per Ferndiagnose ist das ohnehin so eine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so schlimm für die Stabilität ist.
Falls doch mal was ist, der Fusion Rahmen steht bei meiner Freundin, da müsstest du also nicht so weit fahren 

Heute war es leider nicht ganz so warm, ich musste oben herum 2 Schichten (lang) tragen. Und windig war's. Aber sonst schön.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2012)

Riva racefotos...

fürs wochenende in solothurn hat er ned so gut wetter. Mal schauen ob ich da starten werde.

Ich der, der fährt





Es gab genug läufer


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2012)

Schöne Fotos Jens. Du hast ja sogar die Startnummer an das Rocky anpassen lassen. Das nenne ich mal konsequent.

Ich mach mal morgen nochmal Fotos von der Delle. Finde sie recht rund. Die Kanten sind nicht so scharf. Wird sich zeigen wie sich das verhält. Der neuere Tomac Snyper ist auch nicht schlecht aber finanziell nicht drin. Meine Freundin will in den Sommerurlaub und Startgebühren müssen auch bezahlt werden mal sehen ob und wenn ja wann er die Grätsche macht. Wird bestimmt nochmal schmerzhaft aber auch spannend.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Riva racefotos...
> 
> fürs wochenende in solothurn hat er ned so gut wetter. Mal schauen ob ich da starten werde.
> 
> ...



Hi Jens,

das sieht ja richtig gut aus.

Ich habe hier schon mal die Basis für das neue Spielzeug fotigrafiert:





Wiegt so wie es da  steht 12,65 Kg. Da geht noch was!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2012)

Schönes Rad. bei dir stapeln sich die Bikes und bei mir steht nach Saison 2011 auch diese wieder auf der Kippe...


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2012)

Mal schaun wegen Soleure... Bin sicher noch mit meiner Frau auf tour. Vielleicht spontan, bis 30 Min vor Start geht ja noch was.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (2. Mai 2012)

moin,

und ab in 3 absolut stressige arbeitstage


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> und ab in 3 absolut stressige arbeitstage



Geht, heute Abend wieder Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Morgäään

Ach das Abiturientenleben ist schön...bis zum Studienbeginn ist es noch ne ewigkeit und ich hab, bis auf die mündliche Prüfung in 2 Wochen erstmal frei

Gleich gehts dann zum Krafttraining und heute nammitach aufs Rad


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ahja. Am WE waren es in Berlin doch >>20 Â°C (ich hatte aber kein Rad mit - ich brauche wohl noch eins fÃ¼r da ).
> Ach ja, laufen die Vorbereitungen fÃ¼r den WBM?


Darum geht's ja.
FÃ¼r mich viel zu warm mit ca. 30 Grad.

Na ja... wie man's nimmt... geht so...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Clavicula


NÃ¤h 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich denke (und hoffe), dass es keine (alte) Clavicula ist - zumal die nicht das PrÃ¤dikat "was nicht jeder hat" trÃ¤gt.
> BOR vielleicht?


Beides nicht.
Obwohl... wenn ich die clavi zum Preis der Kurbel bekomme, die ich haben mÃ¶chte, dann wÃ¼rde ich sie evtl. doch nehmen 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sollten wir jetzt krankhaft den Bikemarkt nach seltenen Kurbeln durchsuchen, wenn Constantin nicht mit der Sprache rausrÃ¼ckt?


Macht ruhig  



maddda schrieb:


> Vor allem gibt es da noch so viel anderes was in Frage kommen kÃ¶nnte:
> 
> FRM
> Tune
> ...


Eher nicht...

Definitiv keine Cannondale Kurbel.
HÃ¤tte ich BB30, wÃ¼rde ich auf sie sparen 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Eloxierte XTR?
> 
> Den Rahmen find ich ja heiÃ: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thompson-MTB...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a1c5bc3bc


XTR: gibt zu viele von, dann noch das Gewicht...



zuki schrieb:


> Die Race Face Next ist natÃ¼rlich was feines.
> 
> Wobei ich die folgenden Kurbeln fast schÃ¶ner finde:
> 
> ...


SLK fÃ¼r 500â¬??? Die spinnen doch!
So ein altes #%*[email protected]@ Teil...
Dann lieber K-Force Light gebraucht.

CT? Never!
Schon alleine wegen 94er LK und 29/44 nicht.

Die RF finde ich schon in Ordnung... die zu sehende Carbonstruktur find ich aber nich so lecker...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Beim Smiley auf dem IPad vedrueckt!


Ah 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja die sind zwar schon alle 16+ kÃ¶nnen aber nicht mal nen Grill "bedienen"


Au backe!



Tolle Bilder, onkel 

Die Abfahrt sieht steil, aber fahrbar aus...


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich setze mal auf 2-fach;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Waren dann gestern etwa 85km.

Wetter: sehr anstrengend bei 30 Grad, mäßigem Wind, prallem Sonnenschein und dicker Luft.


Sonntag bin ich mehr gefahren.

79+22km.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ich setze mal auf 2-fach;-)


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs,
hier mal bessere Bilder von der Delle. Bei erneuter und genauerer Betrachtung finde ich das doch alles nicht ganz so prickelnd...


















Kennt sich jemand von euch mit AN6 Aluminium aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2012)

uuhh, das sieht übel aus. Könnte aber noch gehen.

Soleur: Da werd ich mich auch erst am samstag entscheiden. das wetter soll ja ned sooooo gut sein.

Mein erstes CC rennen möchte ich ned grad im sumpf abstrampeln

Heute morgen auch schon unterwegs gewesen. Stanserhorn...der trail ist in vergessenheit geraten und hab ihn heute wieder mal gefahren.

Echt hammergoil. 10-15 min schieben aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Die Trails wo man schieben muss sind oft die besten weil die kaum einer fährt

Mir macht an der Delle besonders der untere Teil Sorgen. Da ist ein Kreuz und das sieht nach mehr aus als nur im Lack...


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich würde das mal abschleifen, der Lack ist ja eh hinüber, dann kannst Du sehen wie das Alu darunter aussieht. Ist's nur eine Delle sollte es kein Problem sein, wenn's Spalten hat... na ja...


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

weiß ist eh nicht mein Fall muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen.


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

so bin jetzt doch noch mal unten gewesen und habe den lack mit einem Cutter abgekratzt. sieht darunter sehr gut aus. Es sind keine Risse zu sehen und das Alu ist sehr glatt und rund.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2012)

hier noch die bilder zum trail...













am abend gibts noch ne runde mit dem biketreff...


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Na der sieht ja sehr gut aus. Sowas müsste es hier auch geben. Hier gibts fast nur sandige Abfahrten..


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> so bin jetzt doch noch mal unten gewesen und habe den lack mit einem Cutter abgekratzt. sieht darunter sehr gut aus. Es sind keine Risse zu sehen und das Alu ist sehr glatt und rund.



ist doch gut so...denke da solltest du mit deinem rahmen weiterfahren können. 

Man könnte ja trotzdem mal bischen nach einem hübschen rahmen ausschau halten

Gibt ja hübsche 29er-rahmen die ned so teuer sind...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Geiler Trail!


Die Delle sieht böse aus 

Hätte aber gesagt, dass du "nur" der Lack abgeplatzt ist, mehr nicht.

Gut, dass du gleich den Lack abgemacht hast 

Wird sich bestimmt gleich wieder besser fahren mit dem Rad.

Machst du den Rahmen jetzt komplett nackig?


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

nee der bleibt dann jetzt. Brauchst mich nicht bekehren. Das wäre auch völlig unpassend gewesen wenn der jetzt schon die Hufe hoch gerissen hätte. Hätte dann wahrscheinlich wieder einen Giant XTC genommen. Die Geo ist einfach zu gut.

Hatte schon überlegt den nackig zu machen. Rohes Alu sieht auch sehr gut aus und mit den gefrästen Teilen sieht das bestimmt richtig super aus. Wie ich bereits sagte gefällt mir weiß auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Echt, hättest du *wieder* den Giant genommen 


Bekehren?


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Hätte wieder den Giant genommen. Allerdings aus Alu Den hats ja bei nem Autounfall gekostet. 

mit dem bekehren meinte ich unsern Jens und seine 29er


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2012)

So bin jetzt offiziell für Bilstein angemeldet 
Ging ziemlich fix - gestern Abend überwiesen und heute morgen die Bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2012)

Das mit den 29ern ist so eine Sache, seit ich mal einen richtig ausgfahren habe, spukt das Teil im Hinterkopf rum...
Ich werde aber sicher noch die Entwicklung an der 650B-Front abwarten. Jeder Trend hat ja die Tendenz anfänglich ein wenig ins Extreme auszuschlagen. Vielleicht pendelt sich das Ganze dann dort ein. Mal schauen. Momentan warte ich immer noch auf mein 160mm All-Mountain... Diese Lieferengpässe sind echt zum K...en.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Über 29 Zoll hab ich noch nie ernsthaft nachgedacht, bin mal eins Probegefahren, so toll wars nicht. Ausserdem wird ein 29er immer schwerer sein und damit ist die Diskussion für mich beendet gewesen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2012)

Nur weils schwerer ist, muss man damit ja nicht langsamer sein. Spätestens wenn man damit schneller ist, ist es für mich sinnvoll.
Ich würds gerne mal mit einem ~9Kg 29er ausprobieren. Gern auch mit Starrgabel.

Obwohl ich leichte Räder natürlich immer irgendwie geiler finde


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Klar schneller ist besser, aber wenn man sich mal den World Cup anguckt, kommt es in erster Linie drauf an, welcher Fahrer drauf sitzt...
Da gab es in letzter Zeit 26,29er und 650b aufm Podium.


Ich reg mich grad über diese doofen Hollowtech lager auf, mir ist schon das zweite dieses Jahr verrecktZu allem überfluss regnet es hier in Strömen...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So bin jetzt offiziell für Bilstein angemeldet
> Ging ziemlich fix - gestern Abend überwiesen und heute morgen die Bestätigung erhalten.



genau wie bei mir.

welche runde?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

25 Grad im Schatten, jetzt geht's los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Hier Gewitterts und es schütter wie aus Eimern, heute muss die Rolle herhalten


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin dieses jahr 15 min schneller am gerdasee unterwegs gewesen als letztes jahr.

wenn das das diese saison so weitergeht hat es sich gelohnt auf 29er umzusatteln.

Bin jetzt dann mal weg. Zweite runde heute mit dem biketreff...

greets jens


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Ist zusätzlich zu den großen Rändern vielleicht auch ein E-Antrieb dazu gekommen? Müssen ja sonst wirklich Wunderräder sein wenn du dich nicht verbessert hast

Hab jetzt das gesamte Oberrohr abgeschliffen. sieht gut aus. Glaube ich lass das so und im Winter lass ich den komplett strahlen und kauf mir son Abbeizer. Jetzt will ich über den Sommer erstmal fahren und da bringts ein zerlegtes Rad nicht


----------



## zuki (2. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Also ich bin dieses jahr 15 min schneller am gerdasee unterwegs gewesen als letztes jahr.
> 
> wenn das das diese saison so weitergeht hat es sich gelohnt auf 29er umzusatteln.



Also, Deine Begeisterung für 29er in allen Ehren, aber 15 min. alleine auf die Größe der Laufräder zurück zu führen erscheint mir dann zu enthusiastisch. 

Vielleicht beflügelt Dich ja Dein Bike und hast einen guten Trainingsstand. 

Es gab in der Bike doch mal einen Test mit XC Profis und viele Fahrer waren mit den 29ern im Schnitt wirklich einige *Sekunden* schneller pro Runde unterwegs.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das gesamte Oberrohr abgeschliffen.



Waaas?


InoX schrieb:


> und im Winter lass ich den komplett strahlen und kauf mir son Abbeizer



(Zumindest Sand-)Strahlen bringt aber ein anderes Ergebnis als Beizen 


Ja, bin vorhin gegen 17:00 bei 16 °C losgefahren und gegen 19:30 bei 17,3 °C wiedergekommen. Komischer Temperaturanstieg.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

So, bin zurueck und es war richtig genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Bin grad mit der Rolle fertig geworden, das Wetter hat sich hier jetzt von Gewitter zur Waschküche geändert....


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> genau wie bei mir.
> 
> welche runde?



Kinderrunde - also 53km


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Strahlen ist einfach aber teuer (für einen verbeulten Rahmen) und Beizen eine Umweltsauerei... Finish ist geschliffen und gebeizt besser das stimmt. In dem Fachwerk kann ich aber schlecht schleifen. Muss ich mal den Dremel bemühen. Die Konstrukteure haben anscheinend nicht ans Entlacken gedacht.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Strahlen ist einfach aber teuer (für einen verbeulten Rahmen) und Beizen eine Umweltsauerei... Finish ist geschliffen und gebeizt besser das stimmt. In dem Fachwerk kann ich aber schlecht schleifen. Muss ich mal den Dremel bemühen. Die Konstrukteure haben anscheinend nicht nicht ans Entlacken gedacht.



Warum auch!!


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Na weil mir das passen würde


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Jungs!


Jetzt frage ich euch offen!


Welche Kurbel?

XX oder Lightning???


...die Entscheidung wäre einfach, wenn die XX nicht ca. 200g schwerer wäre... dazu kann bei der Lightning 2 und 3fach gefahren werden. Andererseits könnte ich bei der XX auch einfach 24/42 bzw. 44 fahren. Dann bräuchte ich 3fach nicht...


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Also die Lightning gefällt mir weniger passt also für mich besser zu dem Rahmen.


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

24/44 ist aber schon ziemlich krass. Hast du den Sprung schon probiert? Macht das überhaupt ein Umwerfer mit?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Also die Lightning gefällt mir weniger passt also für mich besser zu dem Rahmen.


Ey 




InoX schrieb:


> 24/44 ist aber schon ziemlich krass. Hast du den  Sprung schon probiert? Macht das überhaupt ein Umwerfer mit?


Dann eben nur 42er Blatt.

K.A., ob das geht?

Weis doch bestimmt jemand von euch, oder? 

Ich würde am liebsten erstmal den XT Umwerfer weiter fahren wollen...


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Wird schwer normalerweise beträgt der Sprung maximal 14 Zähne....16 würde auch noch gehen, bei 18 würde ich ins Grübeln kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wird schwer normalerweise beträgt der Sprung maximal 14 Zähne....16 würde auch noch gehen, bei 18 würde ich ins Grübeln kommen


Hört sich gut an!

16 Zähne... also 26/42.

Ich will einfach nie wieder 2fach mit 29er Blatt fahren!!!

Das geht für MICH nicht auf richtigen Berg-Touren.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Könnte klappen, an meinem Enduro geht 22 36 einwandfrei
Evtl musste dich beim Sprung etwas gedulden


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

Mit 14 max. 16 Zähnen  hätte ich nämlich auch gerechnet. Weiß einer von euch ob die neuen 10fach Umwerfer auch ein 44er schalten können? Da steht immer dass die nur bis 42 Zähne schalten können.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich würde mal tippen, dass das nur Shimanogelaber ist, damit man keine andere Kurbel fährt...

Musst doch nur den umwerfer etwas höher setzen, dann geht das denke ich. Im zweifelsfall haste minimales aufm mitteleren blatt bei äußeren positionen zu beklagen.


@bikeaddicted 
Guck dir mal den threat "zeigt her eure Kurbel" im leichtbauforum an, da gibt es einige mit großen Sprüngen bei den Kettenblätter bzw viele berichte dazu


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2012)

ich fahre an meinem 26er race-hardtail 26-40 und hinten ne 32er kassette.
reicht für alles!

hatte auch erst bedenken bergab und auf der ebene, aber bergab sollte man sicher besser klein machen anstatt zu treten.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Würde ich auch so fahren, der Sprung mit 14 Zähnen schaltet auf jeden Fall schneller/besser


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal tippen, dass das nur Shimanogelaber ist, damit man keine andere Kurbel fährt...
> 
> Musst doch nur den umwerfer etwas höher setzen, dann geht das denke ich. Im zweifelsfall haste minimales aufm mitteleren blatt bei äußeren positionen zu beklagen.
> 
> ...


Mache ich mal 



k_star schrieb:


> ich fahre an meinem 26er race-hardtail 26-40 und hinten ne 32er kassette.
> reicht für alles!


14 Zähne... also 26/42 wäre wirklich nett... 28er als kleines etwas groß... ist ja fast 29 

Du bist doch auch ein Kraft/Kondi-Monster, oder?




			
				k_star schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch erst bedenken bergab und auf der ebene, aber bergab sollte man sicher besser klein machen anstatt zu treten.


Da haste Recht... 

In der Ebene sollte 42-11 reichen...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2012)

26-42 habe ich auch probiert, aber da gabs häufiger probleme beim schalten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 26-42 habe ich auch probiert, aber da gabs häufiger probleme beim schalten.


Hmmm... 

Vielleicht 27er Blatt??? 


http://r2-bike.com/FRM-Kettenblatt-XGlide-27

http://r2-bike.com/tune-kettenblatt-27Z-80LK


Oder ich muss dann entscheiden, ob 26/40 oder 28/42...

Blätter tauschen für Hochgebirge wäre ja nicht das Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

Mmh ich glaube die exotische Kombi musste schon selbst Probieren...BTW du fährst ne 11-36er Kassette oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh ich glaube die exotische Kombi musste schon selbst Probieren...*BTW du fährst ne 11-36er Kassette oder?*


Ich???


Der Flo bringt mich gerade auf eine ganz gefährliche Bahn...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> In der Ebene sollte 42-11 reichen...



Habe heute mit 40-11 55 km/h getreten und da ging noch was - 42-11 sollten also dicke reichen.




maddda schrieb:


> BTW du fährst ne 11-36er Kassette oder?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist momentan eine Ultegra (also maximal 27t!?) drauf.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ein neues Foto mit den ersten Umbaumaßnahmen:





Lenker-, Vorbau- und Bremsentausch sowie die Entnahme der Speichenschutzscheibe drückte das Gewicht auf 12,2 Kg.

Mit anderen Laufrädern sollte dann relativ locker noch mal deutlich Gewicht gutzumachen sein. Mal sehen was ich da nehmen werde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Habe heute mit 40-11 55 km/h getreten und da ging noch was - 42-11 sollten also dicke reichen.


In der Ebene?



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist momentan eine Ultegra (also maximal 27t!?) drauf.




Ultegra 11-27... kleinste Ritzel von der XT geborgt... sonst ist die nämlich 12-27.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

@Jens: Da geht doch noch einiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2012)

> Ich???


Jup


Fahr doch einfach ne größere Kassette und dann 29/42


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> In der Ebene?


Jo. Sollte _dich_ doch nicht wundern. _Du_ hast mich letztes Jahr mit 50 Sachen einen Sandweg neben der S-Bahn langgescheucht.




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ultegra 11-27... kleinste Ritzel von der XT geborgt... sonst ist die nämlich 12-27.


Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch machen, als ich über eine neue Übersetzng nachgedacht hatte. Ist aber offenbar doch anders gekommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> Fahr doch einfach ne größere Kassette und dann 29/42


Wenn  ich in die BERGE komme, dann kommt hinten 11-34.
11-36 wäre natürlich super 


ABER NIE WIEDER 29er Blatt!

Vielleicht 28er 


Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen!

Weder XX noch Lighnting!

Danke Flo!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jo. Sollte _dich_ doch nicht wundern. _Du_ hast mich letztes Jahr mit 50 Sachen einen Sandweg neben der S-Bahn langgescheucht.




Müssen wieder fahren 

Wo war das doch gleich 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch machen, als ich über eine neue Übersetzng nachgedacht hatte. Ist aber offenbar doch anders gekommen.


Wieso ist's anders gekommen?

1fach, Knie?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Jens: Da geht doch noch einiges...



Ich sollte vielleicht die blaue Stütze aus dem Rocky vom anderen Jens nehmen. Würde zumindestens optisch zum Gabeldekor der Reba passen!


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht die blaue Stütze aus dem Rocky vom anderen Jens nehmen. Würde zumindestens optisch zum Gabeldekor der Reba passen!



Blaue Stütze ist


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Blaue Stütze ist



@ Onkel Doc

Wo hast Du die her?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Müssen wieder fahren
> 
> Wo war das doch gleich



Definitiv! Aber am Fr und Sa vor dem WBM werde ich wohl nicht fahren.
War irgendwo östlich von Berlin, Richtung Erkner nur noch weiter raus.


Wieso ist's anders gekommen?



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 1fach, Knie?



Na eigentlich wollte ich 'n 28er und 'n 40er Blatt und 'ne 12-27er Ultegra Cassette mit 11 Ritzel (das habe ich extra aufgehoben).
Genau wegen des Knies, bei dem immer noch keine was gefunden hat, weder der Allgemeinarzt, noch Radiologen (Röntgen und MRT) und der Orthopäde. Am 16.05. darf ich mich nochmal vorstellen.
Naja, und jetzt ist es halt das 40er RaceFace Blatt mit der 11-32er XT Cassette und der e*thirteen XCX.

Juhu, am WE wird es sonnig, aber <10 °C... Tzzz...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Definitiv! Aber am Fr und Sa vor dem WBM werde ich wohl nicht fahren.
> War irgendwo östlich von Berlin, Richtung Erkner nur noch weiter raus.


Sehe ich auch so!

Werde mir definitiv für den Samstag frei nehmen.
Hoffe, ich muss dann Freitag auch nicht arbeiten... 

Ahhh... ich weis wo!
Das war im Wald vor'm S-Bhf. Erkner, neben der Tramstrecke.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na eigentlich wollte ich 'n 28er und 'n 40er Blatt und 'ne 12-27er Ultegra Cassette mit 11 Ritzel (das habe ich extra aufgehoben).
> Genau wegen des Knies, bei dem immer noch keine was gefunden hat, weder der Allgemeinarzt, noch Radiologen (Röntgen und MRT) und der Orthopäde. Am 16.05. darf ich mich nochmal vorstellen.
> Naja, und jetzt ist es halt das 40er RaceFace Blatt mit der 11-32er XT Cassette und der e*thirteen XCX.
> 
> Juhu, am WE wird es sonnig, aber <10 °C... Tzzz...




Gute Entscheidung 

Ich freue mich auf die kälteren Temperaturen...
Was? Um 10°? ...was muss ich da lesen?... ach, immernoch besser, als die mords Hitze...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die kälteren Temperaturen...
> Was? Um 10°? ...was muss ich da lesen?... ach, immernoch besser, als die mords Hitze...



Dann lass uns tauschen  Ich fahre sehr gern bei hohen Temperaturen.
Ach ja, auch in Berlin wird's zum WE kühler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

Während der kurzen Tour am Sonntag:






Bei Stadler an der Waage im Straßen-Dress:






Da geht noch was...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann lass uns tauschen  Ich fahre sehr gern bei hohen Temperaturen.
> Ach ja, auch in Berlin wird's zum WE kühler




Hab ja schon gesehen... macht nix weiter...

Soll ja ab morgen Niederschlag geben...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2012)

Straßendress heißt ohne Tacho und Lockouthebel? Wo ist denn das erste Bild entstanden?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Straßendress heißt ohne Tacho und Lockouthebel? Wo ist denn das erste Bild entstanden?


Ach komm, das Gewicht vom Tacho muss nicht dazu... ist ja schon die Halterug und der Sender dran. Reicht! 

...und die schweren Flaha's...

Lockouthebel passt leider nicht ran! 
Der CODA Vorbau baut etwas höher, als der FRM mit Spacern.

...der CODA ist dran, weil der einfach steifer ist und sich dadurch sicherer anfühlt.
Das Knacken beim Übergang zum Lenker geht trotzdem nicht raus 
Liegt wohl an der 2-Schrauben-Klemmung 
Muss auf lange Sicht wohl doch ein 31,8er Lenker mit 600mm Breite (+???) her 

Habe den Lockout auf der Straße zwar nicht sonderlich vermisst, trotzdem braucht man ihn ab und an.


Wo das ist?

Steht doch da 

Sehe gerade die Nummer am Rad... 3,2,1... MEINS! 


Jetzt aber Schluss.

Gute Nacht!

Morgen Klausur... :kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hab ja schon gesehen... macht nix weiter...
> 
> Soll ja ab morgen Niederschlag geben...



Moin,

Hier schüttet es gerade wie Sau bei Blitz und Donner! Und zum WE sind auch nur noch 10-12 Grad angesagt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach komm, das Gewicht vom Tacho muss nicht dazu... ist ja schon die Halterug und der Sender dran. Reicht!
> 
> ...und die schweren Flaha's...
> 
> ...



Dann kann man das Gewicht ja wieder nicht richtig vergleichen. Du musst das Rad doch so wiegen wie man es fährt. Der Tacho macht ca. 30 g aus. 

Hab mich schon gewundert wieso es so "weit" unter 10 kg ist aber dann sind mir die Reifen aufgefallen und ich war wieder zufrieden.


Hier ist das Wetter noch recht gut aber auch schon etwas kühler. Ich fahre liebe bei höheren Temperaturen. Das war vorgestern richtig schön.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

Danke, Philipp! 





Die 310er bringen so 200g... im Vergleich zu den RoRos.


Also hier ist es nass, hat geregnet.
Ist zwar dadurch ziemlich feucht, aber ok.


Bis später...


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2012)

Was wiegen die denn genau? Sind ja dann doch deutlich schwerer als 310 g.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Cannondale....Tja da musste wirklich an der Kurbel noch was tun

Sonst sticht mir noch die Sattelklemme ins auge, da wäre ein Tune Schraubwürger glaube ich passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (3. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sonst sticht mir noch die Sattelklemme ins auge, da wäre ein Tune Schraubwürger glaube ich passend



Ist datt nicht ne Carbonstütze? Von wegen Newtonmeter und so?


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

Also so wie ich das erkennen kann ist das eine Funworks N-Light, die ist aus Alu


Warum sollte es denn beim Schraubwürger+Carbon Probleme geben


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2012)

Habe auch in Erinnerung dass er eine Funworks hat. Tune hat doch jetzt selber Carbonstützen. Würde mich wundern wenn der Würger dann dafür nicht taugt.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

Hab ja auch extra vom *Schraub*würger gesprochen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2012)

Hier war bis grade noch strahlender Sonnenschein und ich 1,5h bei 38km aufm Rad.
So könnte jeder Unitag anfangen - jetzt noch den Teller Pasta und ab gehts


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2012)

...schön dann schick die Sonne mal schnell weiter...wollte nämlich gerade los und der Wolkenbruch kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

Hier braut sich auch gerade mächtig was zusammen


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Mai 2012)

Gestern mit den Jungs noch volles Programm, die Bikes 42km die Hügel rauf und runter geprügelt, Platten und Kettenriss inklusive, zum Glück nicht bei mir...


----------



## zuki (3. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab ja auch extra vom *Schraub*würger gesprochen



Ach so. Den kannte ich gar nicht. Nicht so streng sein mit uns alten Säcken...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was wiegen die denn genau? Sind ja dann doch deutlich schwerer als 310 g.


Meine wiegen 316 und 311g.



maddda schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Cannondale....Tja da musste wirklich an der Kurbel noch was tun
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ich wirklich tun muss, ist die richtige Sitzpostion zu finden.
Wenn ich nicht offroad fahre und nicht immer wieder aus dem Sattel muss, fängt's an ziemlich zu schmerzen 



maddda schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das erkennen kann ist das eine Funworks N-Light, die ist aus Alu










InoX schrieb:


> Habe auch in Erinnerung dass er eine Funworks hat.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

> Was ich wirklich tun muss, ist die richtige Sitzpostion zu finden.
> Wenn ich nicht offroad fahre und nicht immer wieder aus dem Sattel muss, fängt's an ziemlich zu schmerzen




Die Sattelüberhöhung kommt mir ziemlich groß vor...


----------



## zweikreise (3. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung kommt mir ziemlich groß vor...



Mir auch


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung kommt mir ziemlich groß vor...


Muss ein wenig höher, Sattel wenn möglich etwas nach hinten.

Unbedingt muss die Sattelnase tiefer.
Das mache ich zuerst.


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2012)

Sooo, gerade zurück von meiner heute neu festgelegten Hausrunde!
41km .. heute in 2h bewältigt.. lief irgendwie nich so, aber naja,.. solche tage gibts 
jedenfalls hab ich mir eine feine strecke mit teilen der ehemaligen cc-world cup strecke und der marathon wm strecke von 2010 zusammengeschustert.. einige teile (v.a. der world cup strecke) sind leider etwas zugewachsen, aber denke wenn ich in nächster zeit mal öfters darauf unterwegs bin, gibt sich das auch ohne dass ich zu werkzeug greifen muss 
einmal musste ich mich etwas aufregen weil ein RICHTIG geil flowiger trail am einstieg vom forst komplett umgegraben wurde und dann ab dem ehemals mittleren teil aufeinmal ein parkplatz dort ist 
aber ansonsten ist bei mir heut übrigens wunderbares wetter.. hoffe das bleibt die nächsten tage so. hab trainingstechnisch nämlich ein bisschen was geplant


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Sooo, *gerade zurück von meiner heute neu festgelegten Hausrunde!*
> 41km .. heute in 2h bewältigt.. lief irgendwie nich so, aber naja,.. solche tage gibts
> *jedenfalls hab ich mir eine feine strecke mit teilen der ehemaligen cc-world cup strecke und der marathon wm strecke von 2010 zusammengeschustert*.. einige teile (v.a. der world cup strecke) sind leider etwas zugewachsen, aber denke wenn ich in nächster zeit mal öfters darauf unterwegs bin, gibt sich das auch ohne dass ich zu werkzeug greifen muss
> einmal musste ich mich etwas aufregen weil ein RICHTIG geil flowiger trail am einstieg vom forst komplett umgegraben wurde und dann ab dem ehemals mittleren teil aufeinmal ein parkplatz dort ist
> aber ansonsten ist bei mir heut übrigens wunderbares wetter.. hoffe das bleibt die nächsten tage so. hab trainingstechnisch nämlich ein bisschen was geplant


Super Sache! 


Wie kam's dazu, dass du dir 'ne neue Strecke ausgesucht hast?


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Super Sache!
> 
> 
> Wie kam's dazu, dass du dir 'ne neue Strecke ausgesucht hast?


Auf der alten Hausrunde gelangweilt?!

Meine Roros wiegen fast 450g, da sind es schon fast 280g Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Auf der alten Hausrunde gelangweilt?!
> 
> Meine Roros wiegen fast 450g, da sind es schon fast 280g Unterschied


RoRo 2,25???


Ich würde vorschlagen, du probierst mal die 330er.
Die haben mehr Profil, als die 310er.
330er ans HR und z.B. den Larsen TT ans VR.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Während der kurzen Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon Geil!


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2012)

Habe die Roros in 2,1 und trotzdem sind die so schwer muss die aber erstmal alle runter fahren. Hab hier noch nen satz NN liegen die ranz ich auch erst noch ab.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

Bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen auf Tubeless umzusteigen...
Bekommt man Rocket Ron bzw Racing Ralf gut dicht und wie pannensicher sind die mit Tubeless?


Habt ihr da  Erfahrungen?


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Mal ne Frage an die Tubeless-Experten unter euch. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Hier mein Gedankengang:
1) tubelessfähige Felgen sind ja grundsätzlich (im Felgenbett) dicht
2) der Reifen wird mit Latexmilch abgedichtet
3) trotzdem wird (zB bei Stans) ein RimTape gefordert / empfohlen

Was ist der Sinn des Tapes?

Danke für euren Input. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2012)

1. nein
ust felgen haben ein geschlossenes felgenbett. dort muss nur das ventil abgedichtet werden.
notubes felgen, oder andere tubeless optimierte felgen, haben ganz normale speichenlöcher.
2. ja
3. ja
rimtape ist immer erforderlich, da die unter 1 genannten speichenlöcher abgedichtet werden müssen

genaue aufschlüsselung gleich. muss erst in den keller und bremsscheiben umbauen.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2012)

Stans hat ganz normale Löcher wie alle anderen auch, nur eine speezielle Felgenhornkonstruktion


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen auf Tubeless umzusteigen...
> Bekommt man Rocket Ron bzw Racing Ralf gut dicht und wie pannensicher sind die mit Tubeless?
> 
> 
> Habt ihr da  Erfahrungen?



Wie Du aus dem letzten Post siehst bin ich auch noch kein Experte. Versuche mich aber an das Thema ranzutasten. 
- beim Bike meiner Frau habe ich die Combo Mavic Crossmax / Nobby Nic 2.25 (normaler Evo) problemlos dicht gekriegt
- bei meinem Bike bin ich mit DT Tricon / Race King gescheitert, Rocket Ron ging dann problemlos. Die ersten 4 Ausfahrten ohne irgendwelchen Verlust. Gestern dann irgendwie Luft verloren, sind sehr heftige Trails gefahren, viele Bremsmanöver und enge Kurven, whs Luftverlust durch walken des Reifens. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Schon Geil!





@madda: die Schwalbe gehen sehr gut dicht.
Hatte mit meinen RoRos keine Probleme.
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich allerdings gleich das Problem mit den walken oder wie man das nennt... jedenfalls hatte ich nach ner ordentlichen Kurve kaum noch Luft im Reifen; musste das Bike einige km durch den Wald schieben/tragen -.-

@reddevil72:

1. das sollte auf die tubeless Felgen von Mavic zutreffen.
Die NoTubes Felgen hat madda richtig beschrieben.

3. Bei NT Felgen braucht man das Yellowtape, um die tubeless Geschichte dann dicht zu bekommen.
Ist aber auch sehr gut, wenn man mit Schlauch fährt.

Ich denke, du meintest das YT... der Rimstrip ist ja dafür gedacht, ihn in "normale" Felgen zu montieren, anschließend noch die Milch rein und du fährst tubeless.
Das hatte ich in Verbindung mit meinen Crossrides und RoRo getestet.
Die Gewichtsersparnis im Vergleich zu einem leichten ist sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2012)

Dann sag ich doch mal folgendes: Gute  Nacht!


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Super Sache!
> 
> 
> Wie kam's dazu, dass du dir 'ne neue Strecke ausgesucht hast?



ich hatte eigntl noch nie so ne wirkliche hausrunde.. 
aber da ich gern entwicklungen sehe, dachte ich es wäre keine schlechte idee sowas mal anzufangen 
ausserdem brauch ich mir dann nicht so viele gedanken zu machen wo ich hinfahre.. hausrunde und schwups sind 2h vorbei..


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Mai 2012)

OK. Werde langsam schlauer. Meine Mavic und DT Felgen haben keine Felgenlöcher. Wären damit also UST., wobei das nur bei Mavic so heisst. Diese brauchen also, ausser Milch nichts zusätzliches, auch kein Yellow-Tape, richtig?

Stans und andere Tubelessfelgen brauchen nur Yellowtape um die Speichenlöcher abzudichten, dann natürlich noch Milch. 

Um normale Felgen umzurüsten braucht's dann natürlich ein ganzes Kit. 

Was gibt's für Tricks gegen Luftverlust beim Walken? Mehr Milch? Mehr Druck, wieviel?


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> OK. Werde langsam schlauer. Meine Mavic und DT Felgen haben keine Felgenlöcher. Wären damit also UST., wobei das nur bei Mavic so heisst. Diese brauchen also, ausser Milch nichts zusätzliches, auch kein Yellow-Tape, richtig?
> 
> Stans und andere Tubelessfelgen brauchen nur Yellowtape um die Speichenlöcher abzudichten, dann natürlich noch Milch.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Klugscheissmodus an:

Eigentlich sind das Speichen- und Ventillöcher in Felgen.

Klugscheissmodus aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2012)

Morgen! So gleich gehts zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich hatte eigntl noch nie so ne wirkliche hausrunde..
> aber da ich gern entwicklungen sehe, dachte ich es wäre keine schlechte idee sowas mal anzufangen
> ausserdem brauch ich mir dann nicht so viele gedanken zu machen wo ich hinfahre.. hausrunde und schwups sind 2h vorbei..


Richitg, um zu sehen, wie das Training voran geht bzw. auf welchem Level man sich befindet, ist eine Standardrunde das richtige.





reddevil72 schrieb:


> OK. Werde langsam schlauer. Meine Mavic und DT  Felgen haben keine Felgenlöcher. Wären damit also UST., wobei das nur  bei Mavic so heisst. Diese brauchen also, ausser Milch nichts  zusätzliches, auch kein Yellow-Tape, richtig?


Bei deinen Mavic UST sollte das gehen...?
Ob das bei DT auch geht? ...müsste ja...

UST war doch so gedacht, dass man die dichte Felge hat und den  spezifischen, stärker gebauten UST Reifen dann ohne Milch montiert.
Ooooder?

UST-Felge mit normalem, leichten Reifen und Milch sollte gut funzen.
?



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Stans und andere Tubelessfelgen brauchen nur Yellowtape um die Speichenlöcher abzudichten, dann natürlich noch Milch.


Richtig.



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Um normale Felgen umzurüsten braucht's dann natürlich ein ganzes Kit.


Ja.



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Was gibt's für Tricks gegen Luftverlust beim Walken? Mehr Milch? Mehr Druck, wieviel?
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


Gute Frage... auf jeden Fall würde ich sagen, dass man nicht _zu wenig_ Milch einfüllen sollte.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Klugscheissmodus an:
> 
> ...








 ja, ja...


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Klugscheissmodus an:
> 
> ...



Also ein Ventilloch haben die Dinger. Das muss ich dann Wohllauts noch zupappen, aber wie kommt die Luft dann rein;-))


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Also ein Ventilloch haben die Dinger. Das muss ich dann Wohllauts noch zupappen, aber wie kommt die Luft dann rein;-))
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


Da gibt's doch bestimmt ein UST Ventil, ähnlich wie bei NoTubes.
Dieses sollte dann das Ventilloch abdichten.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ja, ja...



Berufskrankheit, hab den Kram mit Fahrrädern schließlich mal vor 25 Jahren gelernt...


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch bestimmt ein UST Ventil, ähnlich wie bei NoTubes.
> Dieses sollte dann das Ventilloch abdichten.



War eigentlich ironisch gemeint... Ein Ventil habe ich schon montiert;-))


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2012)

bin dann heute morgen schon unterwegs gewesen. 2,5 stunden. zurück bischen gebräunt und dann gehts ab auf die harley mit freundin.

Geiles wetter heute bei uns.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Mai 2012)

...ach der Onkel hat für sich das gute Wetter gepachtet ne ne 

gruss


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Mai 2012)

Liege momentan an der Sonne, dann gehts nach Solothurn zum Eliminator. Sa u So ist whs dann nix mit Bike Days;-(((


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...ach der Onkel hat für sich das gute Wetter gepachtet ne ne
> 
> gruss



Ich habe gerade im SS-MTB Thread gesehen, dass du wieder was Neues hast!?

Und ich frage dich nochmal: kommst du nun dieses Jahr (nächsten Sonntag) zum WBM?


----------



## BENDERR (4. Mai 2012)

so, anstatt des gemeldeten regens sinds hier blauer himmel, sonnenschein und 25°C  -> noch ne halbe stunde in der sonne liegen und dann ab aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2012)

Na hoffentlich bleibts bis Sonntag so! Ich hab auch endlich Wochenende - nach 4 langen Stunden Mechanik.
Vielleicht zuhause noch mal aufs Radl.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2012)

sonntag gibts ne schlammschlacht!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sonntag gibts ne schlammschlacht!




Glaskugel? 
Gibts denn viele Trails/Waldboden, dass es schwierig zu fahren wird?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2012)

der marathon bietet eigentlich von allem was.

einige auf- und abfahrten werden sicher recht rutschig sein. viele wurzeln, fahrrinnen, teilweise recht nette absätze und löcher. man muss halt ne gute linie wählen, oder halt langsam machen.

aber da du dich ja nicht über 2 runden quälst, wird das schon. dann haste auch immer mitfahrer dabei.

meine 2. runde wird mit sicherheit recht einsam werden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2012)

Toll, den ganzen Tag war Regen angekündigt und bisher kam, bei angenehmen Temperaturen, noch kein Tropfen runter.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Liege momentan an der Sonne, dann gehts nach Solothurn zum Eliminator. Sa u So ist whs dann nix mit Bike Days;-(((
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05




och nö...schade. Bin sa u so dort...


----------



## BENDERR (4. Mai 2012)

naa toll.. den ganzen tag das beste wetter.. ne stunde aufm bike - am weitesten von zu hause weg mit kurz/kurz ohne jacke oder sonstiges dabei - fängts natürlich an zu regnen.. 
so wurden dann aus geplanten 2:30h schnell 1:40h


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2012)

na dann nur für die bei denen es regnet...















morgen gehts an die bikedays nach solothurn


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Im Raum Hannover waren dann anstelle des angekuendigten Regens bei maximal 16 Grad auch Sonnenschein und 23 Grad!

Herausgekommen ist dabei eine Tour von 38 Kilometern und 834 Höhenmetern in 2 Stunden und 11 Minuten. War sehr schön die Nummer!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na dann nur für die bei denen es regnet...



Toll, das würde mich auch neidisch machen, würden hier sonnige 30 °C und bei dir Regen sein


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

@BENDERR: Tja, so ist das leider manchmal 

@onkel: Neid... wie immer...

@Jens: gutes Ding.


Ich war heute Abend auch unterwegs... wollte ruhig rollen... 
...ist dann doch etwas schneller geworden 
Bilder hab ich auch...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

24,47 km.
Schnitt 30 km/h.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 24,47 km.
> Schnitt 30 km/h.



War wohl eher flach die Runde!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> War wohl eher flach die Runde!


Richtig.

Einmal von mir zum Alex, dann über Ostbahnhof wieder Alex, am Reichstagsufer entlang und wieder zurück.

Ampeln und Verkehr stören... bin heute etwas "aggro" gefahren...


----------



## unocz (4. Mai 2012)

aber nen schnitt von 30 ist in der stadt doch sehr respektabel !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> der marathon bietet eigentlich von allem was.
> 
> einige auf- und abfahrten werden sicher recht rutschig sein. viele wurzeln, fahrrinnen, teilweise recht nette absätze und löcher. man muss halt ne gute linie wählen, oder halt langsam machen.
> 
> ...




In meiner AK sind bisher auch nur 18 Starter, also deutlich unaufgeregter als letzte Woche. Aber ich freu mich trotzdem 

War grad auch noch mal 1:40h unterwegs und was soll ich sagen, die Kiste rennt einfach. Total irre


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2012)

Sher schönes Bike, sieht nach Spaß ausDa hätteste dir aber nen helleren Hintergrund suchen können


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2012)

War das letzte Stück im Wald, hatte dann nicht mehr viel Auswahl


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sher schönes Bike, sieht nach Spaß ausDa hätteste dir aber nen helleren Hintergrund suchen können



Schwarzer Adler auf schwarzem Grund!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> aber nen schnitt von 30 ist in der stadt doch sehr respektabel !!!!






Crimson_ schrieb:


> War das letzte Stück im Wald, hatte dann nicht mehr viel Auswahl


Man fährt ja hauptsächlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sehr gxxl!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2012)

Eben  Wenn ich Bilder machen will, nehm ich auch ne DSLR mit


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Na dann mal gute N8!


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2012)

So ich geh auch mal Pennen gute Nacht!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2012)

N8


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Mai 2012)

N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (5. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 24,47 km.



Ist das unsere Botschaft? Würde geographisch ungefähr passen.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## zuki (5. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ist das unsere Botschaft? Würde geographisch ungefähr passen.



Schön wäre das. Da wohnt glaube ich so eine komische alte Frau.


----------



## reddevil72 (5. Mai 2012)

Ne, die wohnt am Kupfergraben. Müsste dann das Paul-Löbe-Haus sein, wir sind dahinter. 





kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Heute sind lediglich 9 Grad angesagt und das Thermometer zeigt jetzt scho 10 an!.

Egal, heute Nachmittag wird noch mal das Bike (und meine Waden nach gestern) gequält.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (5. Mai 2012)

@doc: fährst Du in Solothurn?

@swissriders: Vorschlag für eine zügige Ausfahrt: Stöckli Buechibärgmarathon am 20.5.12. Ist nicht direkt ein Rennen, aber wir könnten ja eine Forumrunde starten, meinerseits müsste ich relativ früh starten (gegen 0900h). Wäre jemand dabei?


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2012)

Morgen z'ammen 
Nass ist es draußen - egal ich werd gleich eh nach Dortmund fahren. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass es morgen von Oben trocken bleibt


----------



## unocz (5. Mai 2012)

moin............
ja hoffentlich bleibts morgen trocken.......


----------



## zuki (5. Mai 2012)

Was ein kack Wetter. Der einzige halbwegs freie Tag diese Woche und man kann kaum vor die Tür...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (5. Mai 2012)

Hier regnets Bindfäden! Zeit für Stabi und Rolle :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2012)

Hier sind es 13 Grad und heiter bis wolkig, ich fahre gleich los!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier sind es 13 Grad und heiter bis wolkig, ich fahre gleich los!



Dito


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2012)

Und zurück von der ruhigen Tour und jetzt geht's nach Bremen zu Atze Schroeder!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ist das unsere Botschaft? Würde geographisch ungefähr passen.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


Blickrichtung: Kanzleramt


Hier ist auch P***wetter...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2012)

hier war es auch sehr bescheiden heute.
leicht am stippeln und im wald recht feucht.
kurze hose ging noch grade so. bergab wars schon hart an der grenze.

denke morgen sind die ungeliebten beinlinge wieder dran.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> denke morgen sind die ungeliebten beinlinge wieder dran.



Och nöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @swissriders: Vorschlag für eine zügige Ausfahrt: Stöckli Buechibärgmarathon am 20.5.12. Ist nicht direkt ein Rennen, aber wir könnten ja eine Forumrunde starten, meinerseits müsste ich relativ früh starten (gegen 0900h). Wäre jemand dabei?



Hört sich gut an, bin nur bis 19.5. in den Ferien, muss mal checken wann der Flieger landet.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2012)

Daniel, hast du das eine Lager eigentlich verschickt?


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2012)

Sh*t, hab ich vergessen, werde das nächste Woche nachholen.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @doc: fährst Du in Solothurn?
> 
> @swissriders: Vorschlag für eine zügige Ausfahrt: Stöckli Buechibärgmarathon am 20.5.12. Ist nicht direkt ein Rennen, aber wir könnten ja eine Forumrunde starten, meinerseits müsste ich relativ früh starten (gegen 0900h). Wäre jemand dabei?
> 
> ...




Hallo

Bin gerade zurück von den bikedays in solothurn.
War wieder mal genial. anfänglich noch mit regen hat das wetter dann in sonne umgeschlagen.

Werde für morgen kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich starte. Habe mal schon die sattelstütze und sattel für schlechtes wetter umgestellt

Wenn es nicht gerade regnet könnte es mit meinem ersten cc rennen klappen. Habe haber da schon recht bammel davor. Das ging ja heute wieder ab wie luzi man. Dagegen bin ich ja eine dampflock (langsamstarter).


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sh*t, hab ich vergessen, werde das nächste Woche nachholen.


Kein Ding.

Ich kann ja fahren 

Hätte es nur komisch gefunden, wenn der Transport so lange dauern würde.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

Atze war mal wieder genial! Und jetzt ab ins Bett, morgen früh wieder Biken!


----------



## unocz (6. Mai 2012)

moin zusammen,
und auf gehts zum ersten marathon dieses jahres, 70km und entspannte 1660hm, bei leichtem regen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2012)

Moin!

Igittigitt.... :-(


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> und auf gehts zum ersten marathon dieses jahres, 70km und entspannte 1660hm, bei leichtem regen



Moin Mathias,

viel Spaß dabei!

Hier haben wir gerade kühle 6 Grad bei bewölktem Himmel aber glücklicherweise trocken. Somit werde ich gleich auch wieder aufs Bike steigen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## daniel77 (6. Mai 2012)

Basel, 17°C bei Gewitter und starken Schauern, gehe jetzt ins Studio :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Basel, 17°C bei Gewitter und starken Schauern, gehe jetzt ins Studio :kotz:



Es waren dann 8 Grad und da ich dieses Jahr die Himmelfahrtsradtour organisiere war ich dann nicht wirklich im Wald unterwegs. Puh war das kalt an den Armen ( da war nur ne Softshell drüber)!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2012)

So, ich hab mir jetzt mal son NoTubes Kit + RoRo und RaRa bestellt...MAl sehen, was das taugt und wie viel gewicht es spart


----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2012)

ich hab mir nen conti supersonic schlauch bestellt und bekomm von nem kollegen RoRo + conti race king .. bin ebenfalls gespannt!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

So jetzt bin ich wieder in Dortmund und kann was vom Bilstein Mara erzählen.

Ich bin morgens um kurz vor 6 aufgestanden und hab mich auch kurz danach auf die Socken gemacht. Anderthalb Stunden später bei ca. 5°C sowie Nebel in Grossalmerode aus dem Auto gestiegen.
Startnummer abgeholt und alles fertig gemacht und "warm" gefahren. Leider bin ich zu spät zur Aufstellung gekommen und musste im Mittelfeld starten. Beim Start bin ich eigentlich ganz gut wegkommen - da es mir aber mit dem Regencape schneller warm wurde als ich dachte, hab ich beim Ausziehen natürlich Zeit verloren (klemmender Reissverschluß).

Kurz danach hatte ich mein Tempo gefunden und konnte auch auf den netten Trails, teils auch bergab, einige Leute einholen. Die meisten habe ich dann aber im Uphill überholt. Allerdings wurde es mit jedem Höhenmeter nebeliger und ich habe mit der Brille mit den Sehstärkeclips richtig Probleme bekommen.
Bergauf sehe ich auch ohne Brille genug, aber bergab mit Nebel und beschlagener Brille musste ich viele wieder ziehen lassen. 
Den letzten Trail bergab hätts mich fast noch auf die Nase gelegt ohne Brille - mit wäre es aber auch nicht besser gewesen.

Das Rad hat keine Probleme gemacht und rennt wie ich es will 

Das Ergebnis haut mich nicht vom Hocker: 12. AK und 36. Gesamt. 

Ich will mich jetzt auch nächste Woche mal um Kontaktlinsen bemühen, wie siehts da mit Onlinebestellungen aus?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2012)

Meint ihr, die Kombination aus Speedneedle und Funworks N-Light Stütze ist ohne Bedenken zu fahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2012)

ja.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja.



Wie wars bei dir?

Die Kombo sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich will mich jetzt auch nächste Woche mal um Kontaktlinsen bemühen, wie siehts da mit Onlinebestellungen aus?



ebay ist ca 75% günstiger als der Optiker deines Vertrauens. Kaufe seit 8 Jahren meine Kontaktlinsen über ebay bei verschiedenen Händlern.

Bilstein eine oder zwei Runden? War mein erster Marathon 2005, ist eine der wenigen Marathon-Strecken um Kassel die den Namen MTB-Marathon verdienen, wir sind die Strecke oft zu Trainingszwecken gefahren, der Anstieg bei Dohrenbach mit den folgenden steilen Stichen tut in der zweiten Runde echt weh


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ebay ist ca 75% günstiger als der Optiker deines Vertrauens. Kaufe seit 8 Jahren meine Kontaktlinsen über ebay bei verschiedenen Händlern.
> 
> Bilstein eine oder zwei Runden? War mein erster Marathon 2005, ist eine der wenigen Marathon-Strecken um Kassel die den Namen MTB-Marathon verdienen, wir sind die Strecke oft zu Trainingszwecken gefahren, der Anstieg bei Dohrenbach mit den folgenden steilen Stichen tut in der zweiten Runde echt weh



Nur eine Runde. Wobei es meinen Beinen im Ziel gut ging, brauchte Bergab ja kaum treten (leider).


Hast du mal ein paar Tipps worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2012)

gibts kontaktlinsen auch mit -0.5 bzw -0.75 dioptrin? (zu moderaten preisen)
hätte auch nix dagegen manchmal die dinge etwas schärfer zu sehen.. aber mit meiner seh-brille möcht ich auch nicht fahren..


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hab links 0.75 und Rechts 1...früher links 0,25...gibt es alles


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

Nicht dein Ernst oder? Ich bin früher auch ohne Brille mit -0,5 -0,75 gefahren, mangels Radbrille. Dann einmal mit normaler Brille und dann nie mehr ohne.
Gerade bei nicht perfekten Lichtverhälnissen - wie so oft im Wald - seh ich Wurzeln und Steine besser früh als spät


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2012)

ich habe - 1 und - 1,25.
bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine probleme ohne brille auf dem bike.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

Dann bin ich da scheinbar empfindlicher als ihr.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Mai 2012)

1. Zum Optiker deines Vetrauens gehen und Linsen anpassen lassen, bzw verschiedene Produkte probetragen.

2. In den Säuren Apfel beissen und die ersten Linsen beim Optiker kaufen.

3. Die Linsen in Zukunft bei eBay kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2012)

hm, so schlimm find ichs jetz nich ohne brille.. ab und zu seh ich mal ne wurzel ziemlich spät, aber passt schon 
welche linsen holt man da am besten? da gibts ja verschiedene (monats-, tages-, wochen-?)
wär halt bei mir wirklich nur zum radfahren (4x pro woche .. ca 8 - 10h)


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte bei mir selbstverständlich -0.75 und -0.25


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 1. Zum Optiker deines Vetrauens gehen und Linsen anpassen lassen, bzw verschiedene Produkte probetragen.
> 
> 2. In den Säuren Apfel beissen und die ersten Linsen beim Optiker kaufen.
> 
> 3. Die Linsen in Zukunft bei eBay kaufen.



Klingt vernünftig. Dann werde ich aber auch in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen und nächstes WE in Solingen mit der bisherigen Brille fahren.
Ist ja bei "normalem" Wetter auch kein Problem. Nur eben bei Nebel und viel Regen eben mistig


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2012)

fährst du das hobbyrennen?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

HLW-Cup, dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal. Da gibts wahrscheinlich erstmal aufn Sack.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2012)

bin wohl auch vor ort, wenn ich mich samstag nicht zerlege, und werde den sks-fun-cup (88min.) in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bin wohl auch vor ort, wenn ich mich samstag nicht zerlege, und werde den sks-fun-cup (88min.) in angriff nehmen.




Was ist denn noch am Samstag?

Die Ankündigungen für den Cup Anfang dieses Jahres waren auch der Grund warum ich jetzt ne Lizenz hab. Die Hobbyrennen sollten nämlich 123 Minuten dauern und stark in der Schwierigkeit beschnitten werden.
Ist ja jetzt doch nicht ganz so arg, aber nu ist es auch zu spät


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2012)

am samstag ist das race to sky in höxter.
4 runden mit gesamt 42,2 km.

reicht zum warmfahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2012)

Challenge 4 MTB oder?

Ich wollte noch nach Kollerbeck.


----------



## unocz (6. Mai 2012)

am samstag ist der sagenumwobene gäsbockmarathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2012)

jup.

kollerbeck überschneidet sich leider mit altenau.
da werde ich wohl in den harz fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2012)

so jungs. bin dann auch mal wieder von solothurn zurück. Habe heute mein erstes (ev letztes) CC rennen gefahren. 

Das wetter hat sich am nachmittag von der guten seite gezeigt. Leider eben erst am nachmittag. am morgen und in der nacht davor hats geregnet. Die strecke war matsch pur.

Ich konnte mich dann aber 30min vor beginn des rennen dann doch aufraffen und hab mich umgezogen. Nr dran und ab gibgs ans kurze einrollen. 

Am start musste ich mich natürlich hinten einreihen (nachmeldung) hat mir aber auch nichts ausgemacht. wollte ja nur mal schauen wies so ist bei einem cc rennen und weil ichs meiner freundin mal versprochen habe.

Es hat geknallt und ab gings...super an der ersten rampe schon stau und warten war angesagt...nach ca 30sek gings dann mal weiter und ab in den wald. Die abfahrten waren für mich eigentlich kein problem...es war aber trotzdem grenwärtig mit dem matsch. Viele waren überfordert.

In der 4ten und letzten runde war ichs dann auch musste einem stützenden ausweichen und hab mit dem lenker an einem ast angehängt,überschlag inklusive. Lenker gerade gerückt und ab gings die letzten 2 km ins ziel. Knie offen,hüfte und schulter geprellt, das bike heile. Nur schmerzen und sonst nichts zum glück.

Fazit: von 51 startern in meiner kategorie platz 35

Ich denke ich bin eher der marathonfahrer hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht.

Jetzt hab ich erst mal 5 wochen pause und dann gehts ab nach estevayer an den nächsten marathon...60km 1700hm.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

Moin Jens,

immerhin hast Du Dein Bike wieder sauber bekommen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> immerhin hast Du Dein Bike wieder sauber bekommen!
> 
> ...



jep und alles i.o. mit dem radl. Mags ned wenns nach dem rennen immer gleich 1 jahr älter aussieht.

Mit dem alter fährt man ned jedes rennen bei jedem wetter


----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2012)

is ja auch n witz vom veranstalter direkt nachm start son enges ding da einzubauen.. einführungsrunde vl?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep und alles i.o. mit dem radl. Mags ned wenns nach dem rennen immer gleich 1 jahr älter aussieht.
> 
> Mit dem alter fährt man ned jedes rennen bei jedem wetter



Kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2012)

ja ist jedes jahr bei den amatören das gleiche an der rampe. Die rsten fahren hoch bis die hinteren absteigen und gehts ans schieben...

gute nacht jungs geh mal schnarchen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja.




Auch bei 89kg?

Mit wieviel Nm sollten die Schrauben angezogen werden?
Sicher nicht mit den maximalen 5...

Laufe ich mit der Kombi nicht Gefahr, das Gestell zu beschädigen?


@racer:


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2012)

Denke nicht, da das Gestell vom Tune ziemlich Bombproof ist und die Tune Stücke ja auch ne Jochklemmung hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (6. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich meinte bei mir selbstverständlich -0.75 und -0.25



Na ihr habt ja Probleme... Bei mir bds -5.0...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na ihr habt ja Probleme... Bei mir bds -5.0...
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Ist das die Fortsetzung von "Stirb langsam 4.0"?


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja ist jedes jahr bei den amatören das gleiche an der rampe. Die rsten fahren hoch bis die hinteren absteigen und gehts ans schieben...
> 
> gute nacht jungs geh mal schnarchen


 
Na da habe ich mich ja richtig entschieden. 2 .5h gemütlich mit der Frau. 




und noch vor dem Regen zurück.
 
CC ist ja schon immer knallhart. Ellbogen raus, wer bremst verliert... 
Gehe wohl nach Zuchwil ein wenig rollen, dann Gurten als Zuschauer www.bernbike.ch. 
Und dann geht's in Estavayer richtig los. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na ihr habt ja Probleme... Bei mir bds -5.0...
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


Sehe ich ähnlich...


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 1. Zum Optiker deines Vetrauens gehen und Linsen anpassen lassen, bzw verschiedene Produkte probetragen.
> 
> 2. In den Säuren Apfel beissen und die ersten Linsen beim Optiker kaufen.
> 
> 3. Die Linsen in Zukunft bei eBay kaufen.



Genau so und nicht anders. Alle zwei Jahre sollte man dann nochmal kontrollieren lassen, ob noch alles gleich geblieben ist.
Die Linsen gibt's in einem großen Bereich in 0,25er Schritten.
Als ich einem Optiker mal erzählte, was die Linsen bei eBay kosten, konnte er das kaum glauben. Das ist auch das einzige, was ich noch bei eBay kaufe.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich...



Ich habe da glücklicherweise keine Schwierigkeiten mit und darf Mit Fensterscheiben oder halt ohne fahren ohne optische Nachteile.

Ich kann aber annähernd nachvollziehen was 5.0 bedeutet. Meine Nina hat die Kombi 5.5 und 6.0 auf beide Augen verteilt ( kurzsichtig) und ich hatte bereits das Vergnügen durcheinander ihre Gläser schauen zu dürfen. Wobei das eher einem Versuch zu schauen glich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2012)

Morrgän!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Mai 2012)

Morgään

Ich fahre seit eh und je ohne brille. geht eigentlich immer gut.

Marathons sind ja auch ned so technisch zu fahren...

habs dieses jahr mal mit linsen versucht, aber sie nicht vertragen...ausgetrocknete augen und immer defekte linsen beim entfernen.


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich...


 

wobei Du mit -5.0 (auch) nicht mehr viel siehst....


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> wobei Du mit -5.0 (auch) nicht mehr viel siehst....


Lölchen...


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Mai 2012)

Das kannst Du immerhin noch lesen, zumindest mit Brille...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## unocz (7. Mai 2012)

_






_meine schlammschlacht vom samstag


----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Mathias,

hier hat es kaum Niederschlag gegeben und somit ist alles viel zu trocken.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2012)

Morgen Leute,

Hier ist endlcih mal richtig geiles Wetter, ich mach jetzt gleich mein Freeridehardtail fertig und dann gehts los durchs Berigsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2012)

Hier ist auch bester Wetter.


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2012)

So...bin wieder da, war ne verdammt geile Runde


----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2012)

heute morgen um 8 an die uni -> geilstes wetter
den ganzen tag einfach hammer.. und jetz bin ich daheim und es zieht sich langsam zu.. jetz erst noch zum helmschmied und dann HOFFENTLICH trocken aufs rad


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte auch Glück. Ich konnte um halb 12 nach Hause, bei schönem Wetter fahren und jetzt zieht es sich auch hier langsam zu.


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Mai 2012)

Heute ganzer Tag im Stollen.... Morgen auch schon voll... Tagesziel: Training um 1900hð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## daniel77 (8. Mai 2012)

Regen bei 18"C, war dann mal meine 12km Runde laufen....wird verdammt feucht von außen und innen


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2012)

Hier nochn Bild von heute


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2012)

Ich war grade wieder mit meinem Mitbewohner unterwegs und er hat mir erstmal den Pumptrack bei uns im Park gezeigt (500m von hier).

Ist mit dem Crosser natürlich etwas schwierig, aber ne halbe Runde geht ohne Treten schon 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLNE3WueDIs"]Pumptrack mit Crosser      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2012)

das wetter hat tatsächlich gehalten.. das hät ich ja nicht gedacht 
war zwar etwas ineffektiv, weil in ner heterogenen gruppe unterwegs gewesen.. aber dafür hats spass gemacht und das muss auch mal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2012)

so leuts...hab bischen noch geschraubt heute.

Das neue für meine freundin ist fast komplett. Der rest kommt nach uns nach.

Wenns fertig ist folgen wieder bilder.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2012)

Wie geil wird das Scott denn???


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2012)

wird echt ein goiler hobel. Rahmengewicht 897g...

DIe race face next kommt auch wieder drauf. FRM vorbau ist auch bestellt und noch ne andere gerade stütze von KCNC.

Umwerfer gibts nen xt. Da macht der gewichtsunterschied zu xtr ned so viel aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2012)

Oh ja, das würde auch ich mit Kusshand nehmen 
Aber die Crocs... Tztztz!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2012)

Und ne hübsche Freundin noch dazu


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier nochn Bild von heute



Wie gross sind die Zahnräder, 650b oder 29?


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (8. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie geil wird das Scott denn???



Das Bike wird der Hammer!ððð


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2012)

> Wie gross sind die Zahnräder, 650b oder 29?



Ich denke 650b, sind ja noch keine Reifen drauf


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2012)

Haben Ähnlichkeit mit Inferno Laufrädern.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wird echt ein goiler hobel. Rahmengewicht 897g...
> 
> DIe race face next kommt auch wieder drauf. FRM vorbau ist auch bestellt und noch ne andere gerade stütze von KCNC.
> 
> Umwerfer gibts nen xt. Da macht der gewichtsunterschied zu xtr ned so viel aus.



Moin,

der Rahmen ist schon cool, wäre aber nichts für mich in meiner Gewichtsklasse. Der wäre mir zu flatterhaft.

Ansonsten waren wir heute auch noch gegen 19.00 Uhr für eine gute Stunde bei traumhaftem Wetter und 20 Grad unterwegs. Nur die Insektenschwärme auf dem Rückweg entlang der Werra waren furchtbar!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2012)

der rahmen würde ich auch nie fahren...steht scott drauf

Das mit der sattelstütze schauen wir noch ob sie rutscht. Sonst müssen wir dann wieder die von scott draufmachen, die ist ja angerauht, damit sie ned rutscht. 

Das problem ist die integrierte klemme

Darum  ist es auch nichts für schwerere leute. Bei meiner freundin sollte das ja kein problem sein...

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass scott die rahmen ohne tretlager ausliefert???


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass scott die rahmen ohne tretlager ausliefert???



Ich meine ja, zumindest hab ich noch in keinem Shop gesehen, dass da ein
Tretlager bei ist. Ist aber´zum beispiel bei Merida auch so....immer mit Steuersatz, Sattelklemme´aber ohne Tretlager


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich meine ja, zumindest hab ich noch in keinem Shop gesehen, dass da ein
> Tretlager bei ist. Ist aber´zum beispiel bei Merida auch so....immer mit Steuersatz, Sattelklemme´aber ohne Tretlager


 
Danke für die info.

dafür ist die sattelstütze noch dabei...

Für ist das tretlager etwas, das einfach zum rahmen gehört, wie der steuersatz. Dafür war beim steuersatz der adapter von 1,5 auf 11/8 dabei.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube einfach, dass die das machen, weil das Rahmenkit zum selbstaufbauen gedacht ist und einige auch "Adaptertretlager" verwenden um zum beispiel ne vorhandene Hollowtechkurbel zu fahren...


----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2012)

moin Jungs, 
Das Scott wird wirklich richtig schön, fahren würde ich es aber wegen des besagten Schriftzuges auch nicht 

Giant verkauft seine Rahmen auch ohne Tretlager. So kenne ich das zumindest von den XTCs. Da war immer nur der FSA Steuersatz dabei.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch nie einen Rahmen, der mit Tretlager verkauft wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2012)

okayo, das hab ich nicht gewusst. Ist ja in dem fall ok, da meine freundin ja die vorhandene next kurbel wieder eingebaut haben möchte.

Hab leider schon nen adapter von pressfit BB30 auf BSA bestellt

Na dann kann man ja weiter "basteln"


----------



## reddevil72 (9. Mai 2012)

Ist doch optimal so, kannst Dir Dein Bike zusammenstellen, wie Du es willst. Geht bei meinem Händler auch so, stellst Dir Dein Bike komplett so zusammen, wie Du es willst. Noch so gibt es genug anzupassen.
Ich könnte mir nie ein Bike ab Stange kaufen, ist bei vielen Händlern ja so, dass man einfach verschiedene Grundvarianten hat.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

fährt jmd von euch eigntl 1x9 oder 1x10?
habe mir gestern mal ein paar gedanken dazu gemacht und gedacht, dass das eigntl garnicht so blöd wäre.. weiß aber nicht ob das in rennen funktioniert?


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass dir dann meist obenraus was fehlt...36/11 is etwas kurz und schon am Freeridehardtail bekomme ich das an die grenze...

Also sollteste mindestens 38/36 auf dauer im Rennen getreten bekommen und das ist mir auf solchen steilen strecken wie Wetter zu heftig


----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

ich werd aus deinem post nicht ganz schlau wenn ich ehrlich bin 
also 36/11 ist dir zu wenig? und deiner meinung nach müsste man 38/36 auf dauer durchhalten können? denke das ist weniger das problem. das entspräche bei meiner momentanen übersetzung annährend 33/32..  und ausser beim grundlagen fahren brauch ich eigntl auch nicht kleiner zu schalten. (wobei ich auch einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass ich mich noch soweit verbessere, dass ich damit auch grundlagen fahren könnte)

also momentan hab ich 44/33/22 und n 12-36er ritzel.

hab mal etwas mit dem ritzelrechner gespielt und ich denke ein 38er wäre für vorne passend und hinten dann 11-36.

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=38&...9,22,25,28,32,36&GT2=DERS&TF=100&UF=2100&SL=2

das kleinste ritzel ist eh ziemlich unnötig.. wenn dann fahr ich 22/28.. das heißt mir würden oben ca. 2 gänge im vergleich zu 1-fach fehlen, was man aber denke ich (lt. meiner theorie ^^) mit einem etwas aggressiverem fahrstil ausgleichen könnte (mehr wiegetritt, etwas mehr "drücken" anstatt hohe trittfrequenz) und unten raus fahr ich eigntl FAST nie 44/12, wenns soweit ist, dass ich so schalten müsste, bringt treten eh nicht mehr viel. theoretisch würde mir aber unten raus ca. 1 gang fehlen.. 
soweit meine theorie..


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Ja 36 11 ist mir zu wenig, ein 38er sollte es schon sein.

KOmmt halt auf die Strecken an, hier gibt es auch rennen, bei denen ich nie das mittlere brauche. Und es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie lang die Rennen sind, bei kurzen Rennen ist 38/36 sicherlich kein Problem


----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

naja, fahre halt hauptsächlich CC Rennen und bei Marathons Kurzdistanz.. denke da sollte man mit nem 38er eigntl rundkommen.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

gut dann sollte es hinkommen, bei letzen marathon klappte plötzlich mein 24er auch net mehr...bin dann mit 32/32 zuende gefahren und das hat auch gut funktioniert


----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

das entsprÃ¤che ja ca. der gleichen Ã¼bersetzung wie 38/36.. 
naja, wÃ¤hrend der saison werd ich jetz eh nichts Ã¤ndern.. ich behalt mein schaltverhalten mal etwas im auge und dann wird im winter geschaut.. reizvoll ist es ja schon mal eben ~ 300g mit einer investition von vl. 100â¬ zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Klar es ist reizvoll, für mich wegen 24h rennen aber leider keine option


----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

warum nicht? kann mir grade nicht vorstellen wie sich ein 24h rennen von einem normalen rennen groß unterscheidet.. ausser dass man nicht ganz vollgas fährt


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Eben da musst du die Kraft sparen, spätestens wenn du beim Rennen um 4 Uhr nachts am toten Punkt bist, weist du was ich meine


----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

ja ok, das leuchtet mir ein.. aber die strecke unterscheidet sich doch nicht viel von einer normalen cc strecke, oder? das lässt sich doch auch mit 1x10 bewerkstelligen.. dann müsste man halt z.b. 38/24 fahren anstatt 32/22. 
oder überseh ich da was essentielles? außer dass man weniger möglichkeite übersetzungen hat, ändert sich doch nichts.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Nein eigentlich isses ne normale Strecke, aber wenn du schon 4 Stunden rennen in den Knochen hast und du fast einschläfst ist das schon was anderes.

Ausserdem werde ich dieses Jahr auch als Solofahrer starten, da brauch ich das 24 auf jeden Fall


Du würdest ja statt 24/36 38/36 fahren, das macht einen grßen  unterschied


----------



## zuki (9. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> okayo, das hab ich nicht gewusst. Ist ja in dem fall ok, da meine freundin ja die vorhandene next kurbel wieder eingebaut haben möchte.
> 
> Hab leider schon nen adapter von pressfit BB30 auf BSA bestellt
> 
> Na dann kann man ja weiter "basteln"



Das Innenlager wird ja meistens mit der Kurbel ausgeliefert. Das ist daher eigentlich nicht beim Rahmen dabei.

Aber wenn auch verspätet: Wird ein sehr schönes Rad, welches Du Deiner Dame bastelst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2012)

Ich habe noch nie von einem Rahmen gehört, der mit Innenlager ausgeliefert wird. Warum auch?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2012)

da hast du ja recht zuki...bin mal wieder aufm schlauch gestanden

Früher wars ja einfach..BSA 68/72 und gut wars, mehr oder weniger. 

Hab nun auch die letzten teile noch bestellt. Vielleicht wirds ja was am wochenende, obwohl ich ned nach hause kann. Werde es sicher dann nächste woche mal fertig machen können.

Übrigens für die anderen zwei quaseltanten...sorry jungs

ICh bin ne zeotlang an meinem interloc nen 36er ritzel vorne gefahren und hinten warens 11-32. Ging gut damit.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (9. Mai 2012)

http://www.bergzeit.de/fahrradcomputer/ciclo-cm-4-4a-hr-fahrradcomputer.html

Meint ihr das lohnt sich, hat jemand erfahrungen...


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Bin heute auf der Solinger Rennstrecke unterwegs gewesen...Momentan ist es sehr matschig und einige anstiege werden wohl oder übel Schiebend bewältigt werden müssen, wenn bis Sonntach nicht durchgehend die Sonne scheint...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich isses ne normale Strecke, aber wenn du schon 4 Stunden rennen in den Knochen hast und du fast einschläfst ist das schon was anderes.
> 
> Ausserdem werde ich dieses Jahr auch als Solofahrer starten, da brauch ich das 24 auf jeden Fall
> 
> ...



Moin,

wo startest Du als Solofahrer?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie von einem Rahmen gehört, der mit Innenlager ausgeliefert wird. Warum auch?



Habe ich seit 1987 auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

> wo startest Du als Solofahrer?


Am Nürburgring auf der MTB Strecke


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Am Nürburgring auf der MTB Strecke



Da hat mein Arbeitgeber 140 Startplätze (allerdings Rennrad) gebucht, nur leider muss ich an dem Wochenende unwideruflich arbeiten.

Dafür fahre ich im Achter am Alfsee!


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Geil! Schade, dass du net dabei sein kannst...


Alfsee soll auch super sein, waar aber noch nie dabei


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Geil! Schade, dass du net dabei sein kannst...
> 
> 
> Alfsee soll auch super sein, waar aber noch nie dabei



Am Alfsee ist vor allen Dingen die Infrastruktur Super, Campingplatz mit sehr guten sanitären Anlagen und viel Platz.

Zusaetzlich wird die Streckenführung interessanter als im letzten Jahr gestaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. Mai 2012)

24h rennen würde mich ja auch mal reizen.. vl nächste saison..
diese saison fange ich mal klein an mit 6h rennen im 4er team


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2012)

Vll. schaffe ich ja nächstes Jahr Heavy24. Hatte 2010 und 2012 "Einladungen", klappte/klappt aber beides nicht. Vll. will InoX ja nächstes Jahr nochmal


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Heavy 24 bin ich dieses Jahr auch im 4er, letztes Jahr war das richtig Geil


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2012)

Für mich ist's 'ne ziemlich weite Anfahrt und momentan kann ich dummerweise nicht so weit vorausplanen.
Ach ja, und das dann 1x9 (zu der Frage von der letzten Seite).


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

Ich komme aus der nähe von Köln, wir haben auch ne verdammt weite anreise, aber wir mieten und wie letztes Jahr ein Wohnmobil


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2012)

660 km für mich. Und von hier würde kein Teilnehmen mitkommen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 660 km für mich. Und von hier würde kein Teilnehmen mitkommen.



Also Einzelstarter!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2012)

Na dann kann ich die Anreise auch mit dem Rad gestalten! Wenn schon, denn schon...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2012)

N'Abend 




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 660 km für mich. *Und von hier würde kein Teilnehmen mitkommen.*


Hmmmm...


Sind ja kaum noch freie Startplätze da 


Bin da nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich die Anreise auch mit dem Rad gestalten! Wenn schon, denn schon...



Moin,

Schaffst Du die denn in 24 Stunden?


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin heute auf der Solinger Rennstrecke unterwegs gewesen...Momentan ist es sehr matschig und einige anstiege werden wohl oder übel Schiebend bewältigt werden müssen, wenn bis Sonntach nicht durchgehend die Sonne scheint...




Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mal ein Rennen fahren, bei dem nicht der Antrieb verreckt?! 

Moin zusammen, ich komm grad vom Crosser und war 1,5h Stunden in Witten. Leider hats mich heute mal richtig geschmissen, weil ich einen fetten Ast auf Kopfhöhe übersehen habe und somit von 15 auf 0 in 0 Sekunden gebremst hab. Ein Veilchen hab ich im Gesicht und mein Nacken tut auch weh. Der Helm hat aber schlimmeres verhindert.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2012)

morgääääääään!!!!

willkommen im club...mich hats ja seit langem wieder mal letzte woche im renen geschmissen. Meine linke ar***backe ist grün und blau na ja jetzt schon violett. Meine schulter hat auch was abbekommen aber geht gerade noch so.


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich mal ein Rennen fahren, bei dem nicht der Antrieb verreckt?!
> 
> Moin zusammen, ich komm grad vom Crosser und war 1,5h Stunden in Witten. Leider hats mich heute mal richtig geschmissen, weil ich einen fetten Ast auf Kopfhöhe übersehen habe und somit von 15 auf 0 in 0 Sekunden gebremst hab. Ein Veilchen hab ich im Gesicht und mein Nacken tut auch weh. Der Helm hat aber schlimmeres verhindert.





> willkommen im club...mich hats ja seit langem wieder mal letzte woche im renen geschmissen. Meine linke ar***backe ist grün und blau na ja jetzt schon violett. Meine schulter hat auch was abbekommen aber geht gerade noch so.



Ouch, das hört sich ja nicht gut an bei euch beiden...
Gute besserung

Also Solingen wird schlammig, soviel steht fest, wenn nicht noch ein wunder passier und es die nächsten Tage sonnig ist...MIr wäre auch mal so ein richtiges Staubrennen lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (10. Mai 2012)

Morgen. Ziehe den Hut vor jedem 24h-Einzelstarter...
Leider mussten wir nach verletzungsbedingten Ausfällen unser 24h-Event (Davos) dieses Jahr absagen, schade. War letztes Jahr super und hoffentlich nächstes Jahr auch.

@Flachland-Marathonisti: 
Ich habe schon Bauchschmerzen wenn ich an den Eigerbike-Marathon mit 2x10 denke und ihr diskutiert hier über 1x9/10...


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin mal gespannt wie es wird so als Solostarter...Ich bin jetzt zwei mal in Duisburg und einmal in Chemnitz im 4er Team gefahren, jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann
Hab nemmich dieses Jahr eigentlich die ganze Saison frei (zwischen Abi und Studium)


Das mit den ausfällen bei 24h Rennen ist natürlich immer doppelt doof


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> morgääääääään!!!!
> 
> willkommen im club...mich hats ja seit langem wieder mal letzte woche im renen geschmissen. Meine linke ar***backe ist grün und blau na ja jetzt schon violett. Meine schulter hat auch was abbekommen aber geht gerade noch so.



Mein A**ch ist nicht blau - dafür bin ich in die Brennnesseln gefallen. Mit kurzen Klamotten versteht sich. Die Beine und mein Hintern brennen ganz schön  


Muss nicht unbedingt ein Staubrennen sein, nur gern trocken und mehr als 20°C 


Ich würde auch gern mal ein 24h Rennen mitfahren, nur nicht direkt alleine beim ersten Mal.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!



Wieso verkaufst du eigentlich deinen AX Sattel?


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich das herauslesen konnte will er glaub ich auf ne Nadel umsteigen


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2012)

Okay.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2012)

weil er zu schwer ist...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2012)

Da der AX leichter als ein Speedneedle ist...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2012)

Ohne Sattel?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2012)

Nennt sich das nicht polnischer Fahrradsattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2012)

Ich steige auf Speedy um, richtig.

Der AX passt mir irgendwie nicht mehr 


Mir bereitet die Klemmung meiner Stütze gerade Sorgen 

...will die Yokes bearbeiten...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da der AX leichter als ein Speedneedle ist...




100g sind aber ned leichter wie ein speedy oder???


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2012)

Kommt auf das Modell an (Normal und Marathon, Leder und Alcantara). Meiner hatte über 100 g.


----------



## reddevil72 (10. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> 100g sind aber ned leichter wie ein speedy oder???


 
der Speedy ist doch 107g oder so?
Mein gestrippter SLR kommt auf 115g, Fahrkomfort ist super, Preis pro Gramm auch.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2012)

ja das stimmt schon jungs...bin jetzt von meinem alcantara ausgegangen...hab ihn glaub ich mit ca 86g gewogen...


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Meinen Marathon hab ich mit 102 gr. gewogen


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Mai 2012)

Meiner hat 90g auf der super genauen Küchenwaage.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2012)

ich fahr ja ned den marathon...hab den normalen.

den gestrippten slr hab ich mal am interloc gehabt. hatte glaub ich auch um die 117g und hat auch super funktioniert. Preisleistung ist top


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Schoen warm ist es hier und somit habe ich heute meine Hausrunde das erste mal in diesem Jahr auf Zeit abgedroschen. So schnell bin ich sie noch nie abgefahren und hatte noch Potential nach oben.

Da machen sich dann doch Trainingsaufwand und Gewichtsverlust deutlich bemerkbar!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (10. Mai 2012)

Heute nicht auf dem Bike, aber sonst gute Taten: 

ELSA Estavayer und BerGi Fribourg angemeldetð. 




kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs,

noch mal ein anderes Thema. Ich suche ja noch nach einem Laufradsatz für mein Alu 29er. Was haltet ihr in diesem Zusammenhang von den Funworks-Naben?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

SInd gelabelte aus Fernost....der Aufbau von AS ist auch nicht der beste


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> SInd gelabelte aus Fernost....der Aufbau von AS ist auch nicht der beste



Würde ohnehin lieber Naben von Hope oder Tune (ganz schoen teuer) vorziehen.


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Würde ich dir auch dringend zu raten...

Hope ist halt realtiv günstig, sorglos und etwas schwer

Tune ist nun auch sorglos, verdammt leicht und teuer. Dafür ist der Service von denen erste Sahne


Entscheiden musste dich halt selbst, aber bei Tune, Hope oder auch Acros machste nix falsch


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2012)

die naben können lange halten, müssen sie aber nicht.

habe 2 günstigere lrs im 26er.
1x n-light naben und beim anderen veltec sl.
die lager in den n-light haben knapp nen jahr gehalten. die in den veltec über 2 jahre.

lagertausch ist aber auch kein hexenwerk.



bei meinem hope pro 2 evo lrs waren die lager im vr nach knapp 2 monaten hinüber.
die neuen edelstahllager machen wohl häufiger probleme.

bei meiner acros .54 am hinterrad habe ich kürzlich einen neuen freilauf und eine dickere achse bekommen.
der freilauf fing nach nem jahr an in der verzahnung der nabe zu schleifen.
die .54 ist am 29er hr grenzwertig. selbst wenn man nur 70 kg wiegt (so wie ich.)

von nem schnellen bekannten höre ich nicht viel gutes vom tune service.
die hr nabe war im letzten jahr schon bestimmt 4x defekt. (lager, freilauf)
der hat wohl zu viel bumms in den beinen.
letzte woche hat er grade ein ritzel vom spider einer slx kassette getrennt. spider gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2012)

Gut, aber da kann man sich dann überlegen ob man nicht die Hope nimmt. So extrem ist der Preisunterschied da nicht


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

Ich frag mal bei meinen Quellen nach was mich die Hope bzw. Tune kosten würden.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Heute nicht auf dem Bike, aber sonst gute Taten:
> 
> ELSA Estavayer und BerGi Fribourg angemeldetð.
> 
> ...




Elsa bin ich auch dabei, wenn ich meine verletzungen bis dann auskuriert habe. Die schulter macht mir bischen sorgen. Sollte aber alles ok sein, da die beweglichkeit voll da ist. Nur auf druck von oben auf den knochen merke ich was. Denke einfach ne starke prellung.

Bin diese woche seit sonntag nicht mehr auf dem radl gewesen. Heute abend gehts noch schnell auf den bÃ¶zinger berg. Mit freundin bischen technik trainieren. Wollen ja dann ende der saison wieder zu zweit im team den einsiedeln marathon absolvieren. Podium ist angepeilt

@Jens
Warum denkst du nicht an die DT swiss 240er??? Haltbar und nicht mehr so teuer.
Ansonsten wÃ¼rd ich die hope vorziehen. Ich fahr ja auch die chris king naben. Sind auch bischen schwerer als die DT swiss.

oder sowas...
http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Nova...hon-Laufradsatz-MTB-Laufradsatz-XC-Wheelset_2

Meine novatec vom 26er LRS halten jetzt schon 2,5 jahre ohne probleme und ich bring ja auch 80kg auf die wage.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Elsa bin ich auch dabei, wenn ich meine verletzungen bis dann auskuriert habe. Die schulter macht mir bischen sorgen. Sollte aber alles ok sein, da die beweglichkeit voll da ist. Nur auf druck von oben auf den knochen merke ich was. Denke einfach ne starke prellung.
> 
> Bin diese woche seit sonntag nicht mehr auf dem radl gewesen. Heute abend gehts noch schnell auf den bözinger berg. Mit freundin bischen technik trainieren. Wollen ja dann ende der saison wieder zu zweit im team den einsiedeln marathon absolvieren. Podium ist angepeilt
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

Auch keine schlechte Idee auch wenn ich noch bei 17 Kilos mehr liege (auf 80 werde ich wohl auch nicht runterkommen).

Ansonsten ist es ein wenig komisch heute morgen. Wettervorhersage mit 17 Grad für Heute und jetzt steht das Thermometer bereits bei 19!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2012)

naben und crest felgen halten das schon aus. ev bischen stabilere speichen verwenden und ab gehts.

Wenn ich daran denke das mein lrs 1500.- fränkli war/ist

werde mir ev noch einen trainigs lrs zulegen oder einfach einen ersatz wenn was ist...


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

Evtl würde ich die Alpine voreziehen, wenn du nicht gasnz so breite Reifen draufziehen willst, die ist aufgrund des schmaleren aufbaus stabiler


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2012)

jep, alpine ist auch super, die fahr ich ebenfalls auf einem 26 LRS fast wie die olympic. Die hat alles weggesteckt...


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen...hab die auch an meiner Rennfeile, ist ne super Felge


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2012)

Bin gestern Abend in Berlin angekommen und meine Mitfahrerin hat sich gewundert, wie die Dame auf der Straße bei der Kälte mit 'nem kurzen Rock rumrennen kann. Fenster auf - man, ist das warm hier! 
Und bevor der Regen losgeht, gleich noch 'ne Runde bei ordentlicher Temperatur drehen  Vll. schaff' ich die 2000 ja noch vor'm WBM.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2012)

Moin?

2000km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Moin! 

Das Wetter kann sich hier auch nicht entscheiden 
Heute Abend und morgen noch aufs Rad und dann ab nach Solingen.

Achja die 3000km hab ich jetzt auch fast geknackt. Vorallendingen mit dem Crosser gehts viel schneller als mit dem MTB, ist in der Stadt fast wie RR.


----------



## BENDERR (11. Mai 2012)

bin an den 2500km dran.. aber bin im winter auch viiiiel rolle gefahren.. wenn ich die stunden auf der rolle auf die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit dem bike umrechne kratz ich an den 4000


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist genau das gleiche der Fall. Mit Rolle liege ich jetzt auch bei kanpp 4000


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch gerne so viele km auf der Uhr...


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2012)

Rolle bin ich im letzten Winter gar nicht gefahren. Zum Glück. Finde ich schrecklich. Aber manchmal geht's ja nicht anders.
Bin gerade von einer herrlichen 58 km-Runde wiedergekommen. Bestes Wetter, der Boden und das Gras waren feucht und die Luft hatte fast 30 °C.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorallendingen mit dem Crosser gehts viel schneller als mit dem MTB, ist in der Stadt fast wie RR.



Ich hoffe auch inständig, dass ich ab nächstem Jahr 'nen Crosser fahren kann. Ich hab' da so Bock drauf.


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> naben und crest felgen halten das schon aus. ev bischen stabilere speichen verwenden und ab gehts.
> 
> Wenn ich daran denke das mein lrs 1500.- fränkli war/ist
> 
> werde mir ev noch einen trainigs lrs zulegen oder einfach einen ersatz wenn was ist...


 

Wäre gute Wahl: das gibt genau meinen neuen Renn-LRS:
_ DT 240s-Naben
_ DT Aerolite-Speichen
_ NoTubes Crest Felgen
Stabil, Gewicht sollte so um 1350g sein.
Warte aktuell täglich auf die Lieferung...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Rolle bin ich im letzten Winter gar nicht gefahren. Zum Glück. Finde ich schrecklich. Aber manchmal geht's ja nicht anders.
> Bin gerade von einer herrlichen 58 km-Runde wiedergekommen. Bestes Wetter, der Boden und das Gras waren feucht und die Luft hatte fast 30 °C.
> 
> 
> ...




So eine Gemeinheit, hier in DO regnets Bindfäden.

Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr die Wahl zwischen 29er und Crosser. So wie ich hier unter der Woche fahre ist der Crosser die viel bessere Entscheidung gewesen.
Mal eben 10km zügig über die Straße nach Witten und dann nur unwesentlich langsamer als mit dem MTB durch den Wald.

Selbst Trails gehen ganz gut, rumpelt nur etwas mehr und man kommt nicht so gut hinter den Sattel


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Wäre gute Wahl: das gibt genau meinen neuen Renn-LRS:
> _ DT 240s-Naben
> _ DT Aerolite-Speichen
> _ NoTubes Crest Felgen
> ...



Wo hast Du den her?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So eine Gemeinheit, hier in DO regnets Bindfäden.



Jetzt hat es auch gerade einen richtig heftigen Schauer gegeben. Zum Glück bin ich schon mit Rad fahren und meinem Bibliotheksbesuch fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (11. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den her?



Vom HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens... Aufbau on demandð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Ich war auch noch mal ne Stunde draußen. Ziemlich sauig!

@madda: Mit welchen Reifen warst du in Solingen? Ich bin heute schon ganz schon durch den Wald gerutscht mit den X-Kings.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2012)

ich werde sonntag wohl zwischen bontrager 29-1 und racing ralph entscheiden müssen.
keine lust mehr die reifen zu wechseln.

dabei liegen noch so tolle sachen wie mk2 und maxxis ignitor und beaver im keller.


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

> @madda: Mit welchen Reifen warst du in Solingen? Ich bin heute schon ganz schon durch den Wald gerutscht mit den X-Kings.




Moin...War heute nochmal in Solingen...auch mitm X-King. Gripmässig ging da gar nicht viel.
Hab eben noch Racing Ralf und Rocket Ron Tubeless montiert. Ich hoffe damit gehts besser. 
Sind zwar keine matschreifen, haben sich aber auf der Strecke mehr bewährt und kamen heute praktischerweise mit der Post
Mein Kumpel kam mit seinem Racing Ralf wenigstens einen von dem verschlammten Bergen hoch. Dann gibet halt noch min einen anstieg der unfahrbar ist...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2012)

mach mir keine angst!

oder ist die funstrecke etwas weniger mit steilen anstiegen gespickt?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Shit, ich hab hier nurnoch RaceKings und schwere Performance Alberts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

> mach mir keine angst!
> 
> oder ist die funstrecke etwas weniger mit steilen anstiegen gespickt?




Also da ist mindestens ein Anstieg den wir in den 8(!) Testrunden(Mittwoch und Freitag) nicht geschafft haben....da isses egal mit welchem Reifen....

Dann gibt es noch zwei Waldanstiege, die mit glück und geschick zu schaffen sind.

Das wars im Prinzip also bezogen auf die Funstrecke


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Na um die Uphills mach ich mir nich so Sorgen, wie siehts denn berg ab aus?


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

Also ich war heute da als die Strecke abgesteckt wurd...Bergrunter gehts eigentlich...ist nicht so schlimm.
Sollte eigentlich gehen, das einzig technische ist ein kleine nichtumfahrbarer Drop(ist aber so klein das man auch runterollen kann) Sonst halt inne Kurven etwas aufpassen und gut
Fragt sich halt wie es nach ein paar Runden da aussieht...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Also mit dem leichten LRS und XKings am Sonntag probieren und den schweren LRS und den noch schwereren Alberts zur Sicherheit mitnehmen.


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

Kannste ja machen...in jedemfall wird es auf ein (rad)RENNEN hinauslaufen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Cross-Duathlon hatte ich doch schon anfang des Jahres


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2012)

hört sich ja doch noch human an.
in sundern gings mit dem ralph ja auch überall recht gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht schaue ich morgen auch noch mal in den Radläden nach nem Medusa oder sowas. Wenns schmierig wird, bin ich relativ schlecht im Abfahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2012)

einfach rollen lassen. runter kommste immer.


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2012)

Eben und stürzen tut im Schlamm auch nicht weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

Moin,

und wieder zurück von der sportlichen Betätigung. Erste eine Stunde Biken und anschließend noch ein Fussball Punktspiel (das erste für mich im Jahr 2012) absolviert.

Die Säcke haben mich gegen den schnellsten Stürmer des Gegners aufgestellt welcher im Hinspiel beide Tore wohl gegen uns gemacht hat.... 

Fünf Tage auf dem Bike in der Woche und 12 Kilo weniger helfen aber auch in dem Fall sehr. Er hat dann irgendwann nicht mehr versucht mich zu überlaufen und nachher fast keine Bälle von seinen Mitspielern bekommen, GEIL!!!!!

Nur das Biken vorweg hat sich 3 Minuten vor Schluss mit einem Wadenkrampf gerächt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon  A*schbacken z'ammen kneifen und ab gehts!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2012)

kann ich bestätigen. 
habe mich letzte woche beim bilstein marathon mal wieder seit langem bei einem rennen hingepackt. keine sicht, zu tiefe pfütze, falsche linie und schwups ist mir das vorderrad entglitten.
konnte mich glücklicherweise intuitiv noch rechtzeitig ausklicken und vom rad trennen. so war ich nur einen bruchteil einer sekunde im dreck. um die rechte seite komplett zu durchnässen hat es aber trotzdem gereicht.
man, war das kalt. und ich musste ja noch ne runde.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Eben und stürzen tut im Schlamm auch nicht weh



Höhö,

hab mich vorhin auf einem der schönsten Trail auch über den Lenker gemacht. Glücklicherweise weich und einem Meter vor einem Waldameisenhaufen gelandet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2012)

Wie haltet ihr das mit'm Aufwärmen vor'm Rennen eigentlich?


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Mai 2012)

Moin die Herren...

..ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Ich habe es doch geschafft, das Drössiger fertig zu bekommen (danke Mama  ) und bin neben meiner Therapie ein wenig geradelt. Das Ding ist so verdammt schnell und bringt richtig Spaß!




Gruß von der Couch

Marcus


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2012)

Ist ja ein schnuckliges Teil gewordeen.
Schon von dir zu hören.

Bin gerade erst zur Tür rein. Ist schon schön wenn man nach einer Geburtstagsfeier in Suhl am Abend doch nach Hause nach Potsdam fährt. Um diese Zeit sind die Bahnen auch schön leer und im eigenen Bett aufwachen ist doch das Schönste.


----------



## unocz (12. Mai 2012)

moin zusammen,

und auf zum gäsbock (80/2000)


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2012)

das drössiger ist schick!
ist nen toller aufbau geworden. ganz nach meinem geschmack.

viel spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das mit'm Aufwärmen vor'm Rennen eigentlich?



da ich fast ausschließlich auf der langstrecke unterwegs bin, fahre ich vom umziehen gleich in den startblock. 


bei kurzen rennen, cc, wenn man vorne dabei sein will ist das puls hochjagen bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
problem bei der ganzen sache ist, dass man meist nicht direkt in den startblock kann und es dann auch sofort losgeht.

habe schon fahrer gesehen die sich vor dem rennen ordentlich auf der rolle abgehetzt haben, dann gings fast ne stunde in den startblock, die ersten meter haben sie dann richtig rangeklotzt und dann bin ich schön im kleinen gang an denen vorbei.


die wartezeit im startblock ist für mich das problem.
wenn ich vorher nur etwas locker rumrolle bringt mir das mehr.
wichtig sind auch die tage vor dem rennen. wenn man sich da richtig bewegt, dann ist der körper auch schon in schwung.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

Jup sehe ich auch so...Bei Rennen wie Sundern ist das Kappes, eine Stunde im Startblock und du bist wieder Kalt


Ich fahre mich meist Locker nen paar minuten ein, um in den Tritt zu kommen und zu gucken, ob alles funktionert


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das mit'm Aufwärmen vor'm Rennen eigentlich?



Auf jeden Fall fahre ich mich kurz warn, sonst habe ich die ersten Meter Schwierigkeiten in die Gänge zu kommen. Aber halt auch nur lockeres einrollen!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren...
> 
> ..ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Ich habe es doch geschafft, das Drössiger fertig zu bekommen (danke Mama  ) und bin neben meiner Therapie ein wenig geradelt. Das Ding ist so verdammt schnell und bringt richtig Spaß!
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

Sehr schön von Dir zu hören und auch sehr schönes Droessiger!

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon darauf irgendwann mit Dir eine ruhige Runde zu Biken und Quatschen wenn es die Zeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das mit'm Aufwärmen vor'm Rennen eigentlich?



ich fahr 20min GA1, dann 5x10s Sprints mit 50s Pause dazwischen und dann nochmal 5min GA1.. auf der Rolle.. dann hol ich das Rad runter, bau das andere Laufrad ein und rolle zum Start.. dort muss man zwar meist noch 5-10min stehen, aber ich komm so aufjedenfall VIEL besser weg als ohne warmfahren.


----------



## zuki (12. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren...
> 
> Das Ding ist so verdammt schnell und bringt richtig Spaß!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120220
> ...



Moin. Sehr gut! Das Bike ist auch hübsch geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (12. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr 20min GA1, dann 5x10s Sprints mit 50s Pause dazwischen und dann nochmal 5min GA1.. auf der Rolle.. dann hol ich das Rad runter, bau das andere Laufrad ein und rolle zum Start.. dort muss man zwar meist noch 5-10min stehen, aber ich komm so aufjedenfall VIEL besser weg als ohne warmfahren.



Das tÃ¶nt ja professionellð. Aber Spass beiseite. Steht jemand von Euch wirklich 1h im Block??? Um einen vernÃ¼nftigen Platz zu bekommen reichen mir 20min im Maximum, ansonsten ist Lizenz lÃ¶sen eine Option, immer zuvorderst und 2Min vorher reinrollen. 
Wirklich warm fahren tue ich eigentlich nur im CC-Bereich. Auf den langen Strecken reicht etwas Rollen. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## zuki (12. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich hatte es bereits anderswo geschrieben, wo es vielleicht untergeht. 

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Shims für die Sattelstütze? Ich habe  da immer so ein ungutes Gefühl wegen des Rahmens. Meistens sehen die  Dinger kürzer wie die minimale Einstecktiefe aus? 		

Einer meiner Rahmen hat leider ein exotisches Sattelrohrmaß.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das tÃ¶nt ja professionellð. Aber Spass beiseite. Steht jemand von Euch wirklich 1h im Block??? Um einen vernÃ¼nftigen Platz zu bekommen reichen mir 20min im Maximum, ansonsten ist Lizenz lÃ¶sen eine Option, immer zuvorderst und 2Min vorher reinrollen.
> Wirklich warm fahren tue ich eigentlich nur im CC-Bereich. Auf den langen Strecken reicht etwas Rollen.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



wenn man schon langsam ist, muss man wenigstens den eindruck erwecken als sei man schnell 
ja.. mache das auch nur bei CC rennen bzw. kurzdistanzmarathons.. ansonsten reicht bisschen beine locker fahren vorm start vÃ¶llig aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren...
> 
> ..ich mÃ¶chte mich auch mal wieder melden. Ich habe es doch geschafft, das DrÃ¶ssiger fertig zu bekommen (danke Mama  ) und bin neben meiner Therapie ein wenig geradelt. Das Ding ist so verdammt schnell und bringt richtig SpaÃ!
> 
> ...


Moooin! 

Cooles Rad!
Mit der starren Gabel geht's bestimmt gut ab.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps! 



k_star schrieb:


> da ich fast ausschlieÃlich auf der langstrecke  unterwegs bin, fahre ich vom umziehen gleich in den startblock.
> 
> 
> bei kurzen rennen, cc, wenn man vorne dabei sein will ist das puls hochjagen bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
> ...


Bei mir sind es morgen 57km.

Kurzes Einrollen sollte also genÃ¼gen...

Es starten auch glaube ich alle 150 Leute zusammen.
Hoffentlich muss man sich nicht nach Startnummer anorden...

Danke fÃ¼r die AusfÃ¼hrlichkeit!



maddda schrieb:


> Jup sehe ich auch so...Bei Rennen wie Sundern ist  das Kappes, eine Stunde im Startblock und du bist wieder Kalt
> 
> 
> Ich fahre mich meist Locker nen paar minuten ein, um in den Tritt zu kommen und zu gucken, ob alles funktionert


 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall fahre ich mich kurz warn, sonst  habe ich die ersten Meter Schwierigkeiten in die GÃ¤nge zu kommen. Aber  halt auch nur lockeres einrollen!


Denke auch, dass etwas Einfahren sein muss...

Am Start wird aber sehr wenig Platz sein...



BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr 20min GA1, dann 5x10s Sprints mit 50s  Pause dazwischen und dann nochmal 5min GA1.. auf der Rolle.. dann hol  ich das Rad runter, bau das andere Laufrad ein und rolle zum Start..  dort muss man zwar meist noch 5-10min stehen, aber ich komm so  aufjedenfall VIEL besser weg als ohne warmfahren.


Ui. Richtig durchdacht.





reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das tÃ¶nt ja professionellð. Aber Spass  beiseite. Steht jemand von Euch wirklich 1h im Block??? Um einen  vernÃ¼nftigen Platz zu bekommen reichen mir 20min im Maximum, ansonsten  ist Lizenz lÃ¶sen eine Option, immer zuvorderst und 2Min vorher  reinrollen.
> Wirklich warm fahren tue ich eigentlich nur im CC-Bereich. Auf den langen Strecken reicht etwas Rollen.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


Ich lass mich morgen Ã¼berraschen


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

So...mein Radl wäre Soweit für Solingen
Vom Gewicht müsst ihr noch 13gr wegen dem Band abziehen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So...mein Radl wäre Soweit für Solingen
> Vom Gewicht müsst ihr noch 13gr wegen dem Band abziehen



Ob da meins so hängen dürfte?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> Auch keine schlechte Idee auch wenn ich noch bei 17 Kilos mehr liege (auf 80 werde ich wohl auch nicht
> 
> ...



ich muss mich mal korrigieren, Stand Heute nur noch 16 Kilo mehr!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

> Ob da meins so hängen dürfte?



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren...
> 
> ..ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Ich habe es doch geschafft, das Drössiger fertig zu bekommen (danke Mama  ) und bin neben meiner Therapie ein wenig geradelt. Das Ding ist so verdammt schnell und bringt richtig Spaß!
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus

Sehrschön geworden. Sir weiterhin alles gute.

Bin auch noch gerade dabei meinem sohnemann mit dem alten rahmen meiner freundin ein hübsches bike aufzubauen. Wird auch starr aufgebaut...mein sohn ist ein leichtgewicht.

Bei matsch tuts genauso weh mit umfallen wie sonst...habs ja letztes wochenende erfahren.
Ich rolle högstens bischen ein um die beine zu lockern. Wäre aber sicher besser für mich richtig einzufahren, da ich nen moment brauche bis der motor angelaufen ist.
Bei marathons ist das ned so tragisch.

Wegen dem einstehen...freundin mit stadtschlampe i den startblock einstehen lassen und dann kurz vorher mit dem richtigen bike tauschen und ab gehts...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

Super Race Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?



Falsch verstanden!

Ob meines wohl so bei mir in meinem Wohnzmmer so hängen dürfte....wegen der Heimleitung!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

Das meinte ich doch


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das meinte ich doch



Ja nee is klar!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Grund von wegen Heimleitung stößt bei mir immer auf unverständnisImmerhin ist ein Bike das schönste Dekostück von allen...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meine Räder auch oft im Haus. Das RR ist ja im Moment Dauerpatient und die anderen Räder hab ich auch gern um mich.

In Dortmund wäre es mir sogar zu unsicher den Crosser in den Keller zu stellen. Ab und zu vergessen sie schon mal die Hintertüre abzuschliessen 

Hab bei mir noch nen Maxxis HighRolller in 2.1 gefunden. Der geht erstaunlich gut bei diesem Wetter und rutscht in matschigen Kurven nicht so stark wie der XKing.

Durch das offene Profil reinigt er sich auch gut selbst und ist bei Schotter ein richtiger "Steineschmeißer".


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

Das Alu 29er steht momentan auch in der Wohnung! jedoch wird an der Kiste auch noch ein wenig geschraubt.

Allerdings steht das Bike im Büro im Weg.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

Heute hab ich gehört, dass ein Downhill von der Solinger Strecke wegen dem Matsch noch geändert wurde...also wird die Strecke denke ich noch etwas schneller


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2012)

wie bei mir die bikes aufgehängt sind weiss ja auch jeder. Da hab ich keine probleme...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

So, gerade von 'ner ganz kurzen Runde zurück.
Wollte sehen, wie das Bike so läuft.
Bin zufrieden.
Ein paar Dinge müssen aber noch geändert werden 

Fahre jetzt 'nen breiten Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (12. Mai 2012)

Bei mir zurück vom Berner Stadtlauf über 10Meilen. Mit dem Bike macht's schon mehr Spass...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

Ich war vorhin auch noch eine gute Stunde mit einem Kumpel unterwegs. War aufgrund dessen auch wirklich eine ruhige Runde mit 120er Pulsdurchschnitt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

...wundere mich weshalb Crimson_ nich da ist... der ist doch aber beim Pokalfinale in Berlin


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Bei mir zurück vom Berner Stadtlauf über 10Meilen. Mit dem Bike macht's schon mehr Spass...



Nicht an der berner rundfahrt???

Schoiss wetter heute. Bin nicht gefahren. Gestern mit freundin 2x bözinger berg gefahren...techniktraining für sie. Hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2012)

Bin hier 

Bin nicht beim Pokalfinale, hab aber Besuch


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin hier
> 
> Bin nicht beim Pokalfinale, hab aber Besuch


Ach so???

Hattest du nicht Tickets?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nicht an der berner rundfahrt???
> 
> Schoiss wetter heute. Bin nicht gefahren. Gestern mit freundin 2x bözinger berg gefahren...techniktraining für sie. Hat gut funktioniert.



HIer ist nur kalt, dafür aber trocken.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

Also ehrlich morgen ist Weltcup und ihr redet hier über Fußball


So ich geh jetzt mal langsam schlafen, man sieht sich morgen in Solingen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so???
> 
> Hattest du nicht Tickets?




Nee, ich war am Wochenende davor in Dortmund, als die Schale übergeben wurde.

Pokalfinale hätte ich auch gekonnt, hätte über eine gewisse Freundin, schon 2 Karten bekommen können. Morgen ist aber Solingen und extra dafür ein WE in Berlin?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ehrlich morgen ist Weltcup und ihr redet hier über Fußball
> 
> 
> So ich geh jetzt mal langsam schlafen, man sieht sich morgen in Solingen


Sicher. Bei so 'nem Spiel.

...oder in Köthen 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee, ich war am Wochenende davor in Dortmund, als die Schale übergeben wurde.
> 
> Pokalfinale hätte ich auch gekonnt, hätte über eine gewisse Freundin,  schon 2 Karten bekommen können. Morgen ist aber Solingen und extra dafür  ein WE in Berlin?


Ok 


WE in Berlin? Klar!


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Mai 2012)

Wann beginnen die Übertragungen morgen aus Nove Mesto? Irgendwie komme ich mit der Redbull TV App nicht klar. Finde dort kein Programm...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich habe mal wieder ein wenig geschraubt. Sind aber nur 100 Gramm gefallen, wahrscheinlich ist die Sattelstützklemme einfach zu schwer im Gegensatz zur vorherigen.







Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2012)

So, N8!


5:30 aufstehen... argh...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2012)

Moin


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2012)

@Constantin: kommst heute zum WBM?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Morgen, soo...jetzt wird erstmal fein gefrühstückt und dann gehts ab nach Solingen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen, soo...jetzt wird erstmal fein gefrühstückt und dann gehts ab nach Solingen



Werde auch gleich frühstücken. Heute hab ich auch nen Fahrer, dafür aber nur nen Leihwagen ohne AHK. Mal schauen wie mein Vater beim abgeben erklären will, wieso das Auto so dreckig ist 

"Wie um Himmelswillen kommen die Reifenspuren an die Decke?" 

Na, wer kennts?


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut


So ich pack jetzt mal die letztens Sachen ins auto


Mit meinem Vater hab ich das Problem nicht, der fährt selber, heute kommt er zum anfeuern mit


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Viel Erfolg bei den Rennen Euch allen. Ich fahre heute mal mit dem Renner durch die Gegend.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (13. Mai 2012)

moin,

jens die ganganzeige muss undbedingt ab


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2012)

jep und die bremse an mein rocky vertex

Bei uns hat es extremst abgekühlt...heute morgen nicht mal 10° und heute solls nur um die 15° werden.

Gehe heute mit meinem sohn in den zoo nach bern und dann am nachmittag noch kurz aufs bike...


----------



## unocz (13. Mai 2012)

naja wir hatten do-fr auch knapp 30° unter seit gestern 15°, fand ich aber wirklich gut gestern bei der strecke
heute ruhetag.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Gehe heute mit meinem sohn in den zoo nach bern und dann am nachmittag noch kurz aufs bike...



war ich gestern auchð. Hatte jedoch keine Zeit die Tiere anzuschauen. Heute mit der Tochter unterwegs. Mama geniesst den Muttertag im Bike-Kurs.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> jens die ganganzeige muss undbedingt ab



Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden, ich wollte doch nur die blaue MT8 präsentieren. Ansonsten muss der Rohdiamant noch geschliffen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep und die bremse an mein rocky vertex
> 
> Bei uns hat es extremst abgekühlt...heute morgen nicht mal 10° und heute solls nur um die 15° werden.
> 
> Gehe heute mit meinem sohn in den zoo nach bern und dann am nachmittag noch kurz aufs bike...



Das mit der Bremse kannst Du Knicken!


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

So ich bin aus Solingen wieder da, war ein verdammt tolles Rennen mit einer abwechslungsreichen Strecke

Gott sein dank ist die Strecke in den letzten Tagen sehr gut abgetrocknet, sodass alle Anstiege fahrbar waren

Overall ergebnis von mir weiß ich grad nicht.

In meiner AK 10/27
Bin sehr zufrieden, gleich leg ich dann die Füße hoch und guck mir die Wiederholung vom Weltcup an, also bitte nix verraten


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

Wieder Zuhause. Jetzt auf Redbull TV. HOPP NINO. Was ist mit Absalon passiert?


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

btw: erster WC-Sieg fÃ¼r unser Teamððð.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

Letze Runde und 7x das CH-Kreuz in den Top 13ð.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

YESSS!!! Great Swiss Show!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> YESSS!!! Great Swiss Show!!!



Noch ruhiger, Brauner!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2012)

das soll uns mal einer nachmachen. ICh mags Ralph gönnen für den den 5 platz. Er ist wieder im rennen um olympia...yessssss!!!

Freiburghaus wars gelle))

Schalalaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin aus Solingen wieder da, war ein verdammt tolles Rennen mit einer abwechslungsreichen Strecke
> 
> Gott sein dank ist die Strecke in den letzten Tagen sehr gut abgetrocknet, sodass alle Anstiege fahrbar waren
> 
> ...



auf jeden fall biste hinter mir. 

bin in meiner ak auf 12 von 29 gefahren. glaube 10 leute sind gar nicht erst angekommen.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

In meiner AK standen 3 leute mit DNF...Dabei hab ich gar kaum Pannen und keine unfälle gesehen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> In meiner AK standen 3 leute mit DNF...Dabei hab ich gar kaum Pannen und keine unfälle gesehen



Seid froh, dass ihr nicht die Lizenzstrecke gefahren seit. War schon ziemlich heftig teilweise im Downhill. Platzierung: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nicht Letzter geworden 

Dich hab ich übrigens kurz an der Strecke gesehen. Musste aber noch fahren


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Joa ich war noch beim Drop a bisserl zugucken, ein bisschen von der Lizenzstrecke hab ich mir im Training auch angeguckt, der Wuppersturz sah schon recht nett aus


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa ich war noch beim Drop a bisserl zugucken, ein bisschen von der Lizenzstrecke hab ich mir im Training auch angeguckt, der Wuppersturz sah schon recht nett aus



Bin 15. geworden, einer noch hinter mir und 2 mit DNF. Meinen Teamkollegen hats in der letzten Runde noch zerlegt 

Beim Drop an der Baumwurzel hats mich auch gelegt, weil ich nicht mehr auf den Sattel zurück kam und jetzt nen schönen Abdruck in der Leiste habe


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Mmh iwe hab ich von sowas relativ wenig mitbekommen...zum glück.

Nur einmal hab ich mich aufgeregt, da ist doch glatt jemand vor mir auf der Drop linie gefahren, hält auf dem drop an und spring mit Rad in der Hand da runter
Mein schwung war natürlich weg...
Bin dann iwe hinterhergeiert und iwe daruntergekommen.
Auf mein "muss das sein?" kam nur ein "ja" zurück


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

Ja sowas ist richtig doof, bei den Überrundern hab ich immer versucht, dass sie "gut" an mir vorbei kommen. Am Wuppersturz gegen Ende hat mir aber auch einer mein HR rumgezogen und ich bin dann auch noch irgendwie ausgeklickt da rumgeeiert.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Joa gut ich mein, es kann mal passieren, dass jemand einen iwe anrempelt oder sowas in der richtung...sowas ist ja meist unabsichtlich. Aber nicht die Chickenline zu wählen und den Drop runterlaufen ist meines erachtens schon unsportlich, aber dafür gab es viel mehr leute die einen gut Vorbeigelassen haben

Gerade in der Funklasse war das auf dem Kurs mit so vielen startern wichtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

Stell mir das schon krass vor, letztes Jahr waren wir immer nur so 15-16 und dieses Mal so 35?!

Wir sind auch zusammen mit den U19 und Elite Fahreren gestartet. War schon ne andere Nummer mit so vielen Leuten. Dann kann man auch schon mal testen wie es in der Elite wird - ziemlich hart!


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2012)

Bei mir beim Wehlaberg liefs recht gut. Bin defektfrei und sturzfrei durchgekommen und war wirklich erst zum Schluss richtig leer, also hats ganz gut gepasst. Dafür dass es erst mein zweites Rennen überhaupt war, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ergebnisse erfahre ich noch aber es war in der vorderen Hälfte und das reicht mir


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Super! Glückwunsch


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh iwe hab ich von sowas relativ wenig mitbekommen...zum glück.
> 
> Nur einmal hab ich mich aufgeregt, da ist doch glatt jemand vor mir auf der Drop linie gefahren, hält auf dem drop an und spring mit Rad in der Hand da runter
> Mein schwung war natürlich weg...
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu seiner Linienwahl war zumindestens seine Antwort eindeutig!


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2012)

Da haste wohl recht


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

Und ich war Heute 102 Kilometer mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Die Beine waren nach Biken am Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag sowie dem Fussballpunktspiel Freitag Abends schon sehr schwer. Trotzdem hat es noch zu einem Schnitt von 31 Km/h gereicht.

Morgen ist erst einmal Regeneration angesagt und die Bikes werden nicht zum Biken rausgeholt (eins geht in die Werkstatt). Am Dienstag dann wieder in den Deister, Mittwoch muss ich mal sehen was so zeitlich geht (Konfirmationsnachfeier und Vorbereitung Himmelfahrt), Donnerstag Himmelfahrtstour mit der Clique, Freitag ruhige Tour mit dem MTB und Samstag geht es in den Harz! Sonntag dann wohl nur eine Recom-Einheit.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das soll uns mal einer nachmachen. ICh mags Ralph gönnen für den den 5 platz. Er ist wieder im rennen um olympia...yessssss!!!
> 
> Freiburghaus wars gelle))
> 
> Schalalaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!



Ja. Ralph ist wieder dick im Olympiageschäft. Mein Tipp:
- Schurter
- Vogel
- Näf, va weil der mit Hermida noch einen Teamfahrer am Start hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2012)

Mein Vater hat noch fleissig Bilder gemacht


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt mein Ergebnis. 62 Gesamt und 34 AK bei 149 Startern. Ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (13. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> YESSS!!! Great Swiss Show!!!



Schweizer Sportberichterstattung im TV: Bericht vom Rennen von <10 Sekunden...ð£. Zieleinlauf von Nino und fertig...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2012)

N'Abend 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin 15. geworden, einer noch hinter mir und 2 mit DNF. Meinen Teamkollegen hats in der letzten Runde noch zerlegt
> 
> *Beim Drop an der Baumwurzel hats mich auch gelegt, weil ich nicht mehr auf den Sattel zurück kam und jetzt nen schönen Abdruck in der Leiste habe *






InoX schrieb:


> Bei mir beim Wehlaberg liefs recht gut. Bin defektfrei und sturzfrei durchgekommen und war wirklich erst zum Schluss richtig leer, also hats ganz gut gepasst. Dafür dass es erst mein zweites Rennen überhaupt war, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ergebnisse erfahre ich noch aber es war in der vorderen Hälfte und das reicht mir




Du hast das Rennen auch sehr gut angegangen.



InoX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mein Ergebnis. 62 Gesamt und 34 AK bei 149 Startern. Ist ok.




Ich bin mein erstes MTB Rennen definitiv zu schnell angegangen.
Erste Runde lief ja super... aber gleich zu Anfang der zweiten ging es mit immer stärker werdenden Krämpfen los, bis ich dann zwei mal absteigen musste.
Unterwegs in der 2. Runde bin ich nach Möglichkeit locker gefahren, um überhaupt voran zu kommen.
Teilnehmer um Teilnehmer überholte mich.
Richtig bitter.
Noch schlimmer dabei ist, dass ich genug Kraft und Körner übrig hatte...

1. Runde: 1:16:51
2. Runde: 1:39:10

Da sieht man's ganz deutlich...

Unter'm Strich ist das Rennen aber nicht ganz so schlimm gelaufen.
Ziel, nicht letzter zu werden, erreicht.
Kein defekt. Keine Panne.
Kein Unfall.
Wetter ok.
Tolle Strecke.

Insgesamt 56,6km und 850hm. Offizielle Angaben.
Tacho hat leider nicht funktioniert 
Bei jeder sch. Fahrt ist der an und funzt und beim Rennen ist die Batterie dann leer.
Hatte die ja eigentlich auch gewechselt... Tacho hat gestern auch noch gemessen... heute aber nicht. Tja...

Platz 44/66 AK und 97/149 gesamt -.-


Christian war ja mal schnell 

Hatte aber auch erwartet, dass er gut sein wird.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

Sodele, Gute N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2012)

Freue mich schon auf das nächste Rennen.

Dann aber mit Training 

Hoffentlich...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mein Ergebnis. 62 Gesamt und 34 AK bei 149 Startern. Ist ok.



45/149 gesamt und 26. in der AK - wie viele "Herren" dabei waren, habe ich jetzt nicht gezählt, waren ganz schön viele...
Ziel (unter die ersten 20 zu fahren) somit weit verfehlt, aber es waren auch >20 Fahrer mehr als bei meiner letzten Teilnahme und 'n paar km weniger bisher.
Aber war i.O. Aber was einen da manchmal an Löchern erwartet hat, war echt hart. Und dann diese laubbedeckte Abfahrt - ich hatte so einen derben Durchschlag, dass ich dachte, dass meine vordere XMD333 jetzt kaputt und der Schlauch durch ist.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich bin mein erstes MTB Rennen definitiv zu schnell angegangen.
> Erste Runde lief ja super... aber gleich zu Anfang der zweiten ging es mit immer stärker werdenden Krämpfen los, bis ich dann zwei mal absteigen musste.



Jo, das hat man echt gesehen. Dafür, dass du erst so wenige km in diesem Jahr hast, dachte ich mir, dass du ordentlich ranklotzt.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Christian war ja mal schnell
> 
> Hatte aber auch erwartet, dass er gut sein wird.


Die letzten beiden Jahre dachte ich nach dem Marathon immer, dass noch was gegangen wäre, weil ich nicht alles gegeben habe - diesmal war es anders. 2:31 am Anschlag 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tacho hat leider nicht funktioniert



Schade, ich wollte dich fragen, wieviele hm es wirklich waren.



InoX schrieb:


> war wirklich erst zum Schluss richtig leer, also hats ganz gut gepasst


Wie gesagt, kurz vor dem 2. Mal Wehlaberg Anstieg ging nicht mehr viel...

Ach ja, falls ihr noch Bilder habt (auf denen ich bin), bitte Bescheid sagen. Ich sichte auch mal alle Bilder und gebe Bescheid.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber was einen da manchmal an Löchern erwartet hat, war echt hart. Und dann diese laubbedeckte Abfahrt


Stimmt. Meine Hände haben richtig geschmerzt.

Sch. Abfahrt. Scheinbar harmlos...

Mein LRS hat gehalten 



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das hat man echt gesehen. Dafür, dass du erst so wenige km in diesem Jahr hast, dachte ich mir, dass du ordentlich ranklotzt.


Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich so "bestraft" bzw. "gestraft" werde.
Ohne Krämpfe wär's ja gut gegangen... egal 



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzten beiden Jahre dachte ich nach dem Marathon immer, dass noch was gegangen wäre, weil ich nicht alles gegeben habe - diesmal war es anders. 2:31 am Anschlag


 



			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich wollte dich fragen, wieviele hm es wirklich waren.


 ich hätte es auch gerne gewusst...




			
				lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, kurz vor dem 2. Mal Wehlaberg Anstieg ging nicht mehr viel...
> 
> Ach ja, falls ihr noch Bilder habt (auf denen ich bin), bitte Bescheid sagen. Ich sichte auch mal alle Bilder und gebe Bescheid.


Mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen!
So heute ist bei mir ein Regenerationstag angesagt


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2012)

Moin jungs

Heute mal schönstes wetter. werde dann am mittag mal auf ne runde gehen.

1700 muss ich arbeiten gehen

Die woche wird dann vorbeigehen und dann gibts ja langes wochenende...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin in die Runde...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (14. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe erst mal Rasenmähen  und Stabi  machen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen, ob ich nach der Uni heute noch zum Rad fahren komme. Ich hoffe doch sehr. Sonst wird's diese Woche wetter- und ortsbedingt nichts.


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt. Meine Hände haben richtig geschmerzt.
> 
> Sch. Abfahrt. Scheinbar harmlos...



So gings mir auch. Unterarme und besonders die Finger taten mir weh obwohl ich es eigentlich gut laufen gelassen habe. 

Die Laubabfahrt war in der ersten Runde echt mies. In der zweiten ging die dann schon ganz gut allerdings habe ich in beiden Runden die Kurve am Ende dieser Abfahrt nicht gekriegt. Das war immer etwas peinlich, weil ich immer erstmal absteigen musste und dann im Stand runtergeschaltet habe.
@Constantin: Ich glaube dort stand auch deine Mutter und die hat mich dann mit aufmunternden Worten immer sehr aufgebaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> So gings mir auch. Unterarme und besonders die Finger taten mir weh obwohl ich es eigentlich gut laufen gelassen habe.
> 
> Die Laubabfahrt war in der ersten Runde echt mies. In der zweiten ging die dann schon ganz gut allerdings habe ich in beiden Runden die Kurve am Ende dieser Abfahrt nicht gekriegt. Das war immer etwas peinlich, weil ich immer erstmal absteigen musste und dann im Stand runtergeschaltet habe.
> @Constantin: Ich glaube dort stand auch deine Mutter und die hat mich dann mit aufmunternden Worten immer sehr aufgebaut.


Genau! Besonders die Finger.
Sonst kein Problem... außer natürlich die Beine  

In der zweiten Runde war der Baum nicht mehr da und eine saubere Linie war ausgefahren.
                 -\\-               hab ich die Kurve bekommen.
Gut fand ich den Hinweis vom Rennleiter, dass nach den beiden Hütchen sofort gebremst werden muss.

Stiefmutter 

Haste Bock, morgen Vormittag zu fahren, Phillipp?


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> So heute ist bei mir ein Regenerationstag angesagt


 
Kannst Du laut sagen... Meine Beine sind nach 16km Laufen mehr hinüber als nach jedem Bike-Marathon... Immerhin weiss ich wiedermal wieso das Rad erfunden wurde....


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2012)

ich war gestern nach dem rennen zu hause erst mal noch ne runde unterwegs.
auch so ca. 30 km, nach den 12 rennrunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (14. Mai 2012)

> Kannst Du laut sagen... Meine Beine sind nach 16km Laufen mehr hinüber als nach jedem Bike-Marathon... Immerhin weiss ich wiedermal wieso das Rad erfunden wurde....



Ergo: Du musst Triathlet werden, dann ist dir das egal...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Kannst Du laut sagen... Meine Beine sind nach 16km Laufen mehr hinüber als nach jedem Bike-Marathon... Immerhin weiss ich wiedermal wieso das Rad erfunden wurde....



Moin,

Was meinst Du wohl wie sich meine Beine nach dem Programm von Donnerstag bis Sonntag anfühlen. Vor allen Dingen die Oberschenkelmuskulatur ist richtig schmerzhaft.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2012)

kampfspuren


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2012)

neue schuhe


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2012)

niceund dann noch gelbe Socken


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2012)

ja, die wollt ich auch immer, aber jetzt sind orangene geworden.

Die gelben socke dazu hätte ich zu hause


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> niceund dann noch gelbe Socken



Nein, blaue Socken!


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2012)

da die gelben socken & überzieher brauch ich noch


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> neue schuhe



Der Postbote ist da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kampfspuren



Hast du dich wieder in den Dreck geschmissen? Gibts dazu einen Unfallablauf oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Jens,

wo war denn die Suhle?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2012)

Ach, Phillipp: Sorry, dass ich gestern nicht auf dich reagiert habe!

War geistig woanders...


Fährst du morgen?


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2012)

So...mein Regenerationstag ist endlich rum...ich geh jetzt Pennen, nacht leute


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> wo war denn die Suhle?
> 
> ...



das ist ein nachtragsfoto von solothurn...eben mein erstes cc rennen


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das ist ein nachtragsfoto von solothurn...eben mein erstes cc rennen



Du kehrst doch jetzt sowieso zum Marathon zurück wie ich Dich verstanden habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach, Phillipp: Sorry, dass ich gestern nicht auf dich reagiert habe!
> 
> War geistig woanders...
> 
> ...



Ach das passt schon.

Denke mal nicht dass das was wird. Vielleicht drehe ich am Abend noch eine kleine Runde. Vormittags wirds aber nichts


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kehrst doch jetzt sowieso zum Marathon zurück wie ich Dich verstanden habe?


 
Jup, werde mich wieder dem marathon widmen

In Gossau EKZ cup werde ich nochmals an einem CC rennen starten. Einen tag nach einem Marathon in schleitheim/achaffhausen


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jup, werde mich wieder dem marathon widmen
> 
> In Gossau EKZ cup werde ich nochmals an einem CC rennen starten. Einen tag nach einem Marathon in schleitheim/achaffhausen



Moin,

Du bist doch irgendwie bekloppt 2 Rennen innerhalb von 2 Tagen zu bestreiten!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (15. Mai 2012)

mach ich auch übernächstes WE.. sonntag marathon kurzdistanz und montag cc rennen..


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2012)

Moin!


Phillipp: 

Kein Problem.

Soll ab Nachmittag regnen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

grade mal 1:37h mit dem Crosser auf leichten Wald und Radwegen die Beine locker gefahren. Morgen ist dank Uni dann noch mal Pause. Donnerstag gehts aber wieder los


----------



## reddevil72 (15. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du bist doch irgendwie bekloppt 2 Rennen innerhalb von 2 Tagen zu bestreiten!
> 
> ...


 

Sind wir das nicht alle??!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du bist doch irgendwie bekloppt 2 Rennen innerhalb von 2 Tagen zu bestreiten!
> 
> ...



Habe ich 2009 auch einmal gemacht. Samstag Einzelzeitfahren und Sonntag Straßenrennen. Das einzige Problem dabei war, dass ich jedes mal 'ne Stunde fahren musste und somit das gesamte Wochenende früh rausmusste. Und dass ich vor dem EZF zu viele Kekse gegessen hatte. Das waren sogar meine beiden ersten Rennen.
Aber wann kommt es mal vor, dass einzelnes Rennen am Samstag stattfindet?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du bist doch irgendwie bekloppt 2 Rennen innerhalb von 2 Tagen zu bestreiten!
> 
> ...



moin moin

bekloppt nicht aber verrückt??? och ne nicht mal das.

Die strecke am samstag bewältige ich in ca 2h, da kann man am samstag schon noch nen CC rennen bestreiten. Bei mir gehts ja immer noch um spass zu haben...manchmal


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Moin,

wir waren vorhin noch 1,5 Stunden im Deister und haben dann nach dem zweiten Regenschauer und nur noch 4  Grad Plus die Tour abgebrochen. Nach den gut 20 Kilometern bei über 500 Höhenmetern sahen wir aus wie die frisch gesuhlten Wildschweine!

Und mir war echt saukalt selbst in den Schuhen und Handschuhen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (15. Mai 2012)

Man war das ein verrücktes Spiel...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Man war das ein verrücktes Spiel...



Aber trotzdem cool das der Retter "Torhagel" die Hertha auf einem Nichtabstiegsplatz übernommen hat und jetzt zweitklassig ist!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

...also doch abgestiegen, ja?

Preetz hat's verdient.


Ich war gestern unerwarteter Weise ca. 50km unterwegs... recht zügig  ca. 30er Schnitt 
...die RoRo's machen auf'er Straße nich so richtig Bock...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...also doch abgestiegen, ja?
> 
> Preetz hat's verdient.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ja, die Berliner sind zweitklassig.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

aber wenn die Berliner zweitklassig sind, was sind dann die Düsseldorfer? Die Fans sind wohl in der Oberliga steckengeblieben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> aber wenn die Berliner zweitklassig sind, was sind dann die Düsseldorfer? Die Fans sind wohl in der Oberliga steckengeblieben...




Wie sieht's aus mit Freitag?


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

könnten wir nachmittags in Angriff nehmen. Vormittags muss ich mit nem Freund in einen Fahrradladen und dem Händler etwas "gutes" für 500 Euro aus den Rippen leiern. Zum Glück kenne ich den schon recht lange und kriege gute/bessere Preise bei dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> könnten wir nachmittags in Angriff nehmen. Vormittags muss ich mit nem Freund in einen Fahrradladen und dem Händler etwas "gutes" für 500 Euro aus den Rippen leiern. Zum Glück kenne ich den schon recht lange und kriege gute/bessere Preise bei dem.


Dann viel Erfolg 

Ich muss ab dem Nachmittag arbeiten 

Na ja, wir bekommen es auch noch hin...


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

na vielleicht vertröste ich den Freund auch auf den Nachmittag und wir fahren vormittags


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> na vielleicht vertröste ich den Freund auch auf den Nachmittag und wir fahren vormittags


Cool.

Ich bin um 9:00 am S-Bhf. Wannsee verabredet.


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

kriegen wir hin.
Dann in den Grunewald?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> kriegen wir hin.
> Dann in den Grunewald?


Erstmal Schäferberge 
Die sind richtig schön.

Dann hoch in den Grune.


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

Schäferberge kenn ich, wenn man da ne gute Runde dreht braucht man aber den Grunewald nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon... will Richtung Grunewald, da ich dann näher am Heim wäre 

Mal sehen, wa?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mich grade eben mal mit nem Kollegen für unseren Campuslauf an der Tu angemeldet. 10km geht aber klar, vielleicht sollte ich aber noch ein wenig üben bis nächste Woche


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> wenn man da ne gute Runde dreht braucht man aber den Grunewald nicht mehr



Und warum sind wir da noch nicht gefahren?

War übrigens heute beim Orthopäden. Ergebnis: Kniescheibe sitzt nicht ganz mittig. Ich soll so'n paar Dehnungsübungen machen und Anfang Juni zu zwei Ultraschall-Hokus-Pokus-Sitzungen erscheinen.

So, jetzt habe ich bei dem Mistwetter noch knapp 3 1/2 h bis zur Abfahrt. Ich glaube, ich mache mich endlich mal an den Faltenbalg der Fatty


----------



## Dreamkatcher (16. Mai 2012)

> Ich hab mich grade eben mal mit nem Kollegen für unseren Campuslauf an der Tu angemeldet. 10km geht aber klar, vielleicht sollte ich aber noch ein wenig üben bis nächste Woche



Das hast du dir was schönes vorgenommen, aber ich glaube da brauchst du einen ziemlich kurzen Trainingsplan...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2012)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich noch nicht Laufen war. Beim Cross-Duathlon hat das auch geklappt - waren auch nur 8km. Nur die letzten 2 Wochen bin ich nicht ans Laufen gekommen. Wird also schon schief gehen. 

Klar mit nem Triathleten kann man das nicht vergleichen


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich mache mich endlich mal an den Faltenbalg der Fatty


Geschafft. Wie ich das hasse. Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2012)

Soo...bin grad von der mündlichen Abiturprüfung wieder zurück...um 6 Uhr muss ich nomma hin und mir das Ergebnis abholn...alles iwe aufregend
Danach gehts erstmal auffe Rolle


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und warum sind wir da noch nicht gefahren?
> 
> War übrigens heute beim Orthopäden. Ergebnis: Kniescheibe sitzt nicht ganz mittig. Ich soll so'n paar Dehnungsübungen machen und Anfang Juni zu zwei Ultraschall-Hokus-Pokus-Sitzungen erscheinen.
> 
> So, jetzt habe ich bei dem Mistwetter noch knapp 3 1/2 h bis zur Abfahrt. Ich glaube, ich mache mich endlich mal an den Faltenbalg der Fatty


Tja...

Sehr gut. Endlich. Was heißt das jetzt genau? Kannst so so weitermachen, wie bisher?



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Geschafft. Wie ich das hasse. Sieht aber gut aus.




Zum Glück sieht meiner noch gut aus... dafür ist das obere Lager irgendwie nicht ganz ok 
Hab nur überhaupt keine Lust, die Gabel aus dem Rahmen zu entfernen ._.



maddda schrieb:


> Soo...bin grad von der mündlichen Abiturprüfung  wieder zurück...um 6 Uhr muss ich nomma hin und mir das Ergebnis  abholn...alles iwe aufregend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top! 
Welches Fach?
Englisch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tja...
> 
> Sehr gut. Endlich. Was heißt das jetzt genau? Kannst so so weitermachen, wie bisher?



Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer und eben auch vergessen nachzufragen. Naja, ich muss ja eh nochmal hin. Es nur erstmal so, dass da nix Wildes im Knie abläuft und nichts operiert werden muss.
Und mit der kleineren Übersetzung komme ich ja gut zurecht und da sagt das Knie auch nichts zu.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zum Glück sieht meiner noch gut aus... dafür ist das obere Lager irgendwie nicht ganz ok
> Hab nur überhaupt keine Lust, die Gabel aus dem Rahmen zu entfernen ._.


Der alte Faltenbalg ist endlich im Müll. Der sah aber auch aus. Und einen unbenutzten habe ich ja auch noch rumliegen.  Der jetzt verbaute ist fast neuwertig.


----------



## reddevil72 (16. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und warum sind wir da noch nicht gefahren?
> 
> War übrigens heute beim Orthopäden. Ergebnis: Kniescheibe sitzt nicht ganz mittig. Ich soll so'n paar Dehnungsübungen machen und Anfang Juni zu zwei Ultraschall-Hokus-Pokus-Sitzungen erscheinen.
> 
> So, jetzt habe ich bei dem Mistwetter noch knapp 3 1/2 h bis zur Abfahrt. Ich glaube, ich mache mich endlich mal an den Faltenbalg der Fatty


 
Schau mal mit einem Sportmediziner oder Physiotherapeuten Deine Click-Position im Pedal an. Bereits Anpassungen von 0.5° können Wunder bezüglich Belastung der Knie und Führung der Kniescheibe bewirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (16. Mai 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Das hast du dir was schönes vorgenommen, aber ich glaube da brauchst du einen ziemlich kurzen Trainingsplan...


 
Gute Grundkondition... War vor meinen 10 Meilen (16km) auch nur 2-mal Laufen. Geht schon.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Schau mal mit einem Sportmediziner oder Physiotherapeuten Deine Click-Position im Pedal an. Bereits Anpassungen von 0.5° können Wunder bezüglich Belastung der Knie und Führung der Kniescheibe bewirken.



Es hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen gewundert, dass er Sitzposition oder dergleichen nicht hinterfragt hat, obwohl er a) Sportmediziner ist und b) (dann) wusste, welchen Sport ich betreibe.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2012)

so, heute noch das letzte mal nachtarbeit und ab in das verdiente wochenende...morgen soll ja bestes wetter sein.

Gibt dann sicher ne schöne runde bei mir zu hause.


Heute ist ein "päckli" nach hause gekommen
Das sind hübsche teile für das neue scott der freundin, für das rocky und ein teil für das toad drin. Kleinere updates sozusagen.

Schönen abend allen greets

jenso


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2012)

> Top!
> Welches Fach?
> Englisch?



Jup Englisch


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer und eben auch vergessen nachzufragen. Naja, ich muss ja eh nochmal hin. Es nur erstmal so, dass da nix Wildes im Knie abläuft und nichts operiert werden muss.
> Und mit der kleineren Übersetzung komme ich ja gut zurecht und da sagt das Knie auch nichts zu.
> 
> 
> Der alte Faltenbalg ist endlich im Müll. Der sah aber auch aus. Und einen unbenutzten habe ich ja auch noch rumliegen.  Der jetzt verbaute ist fast neuwertig.


Das ist ja erstmal gut 
Kleinere Übersetzung???

War bestimmt aufwändig, den Balg abzuziehen und noch mehr den neuen aufzuziehen?




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen gewundert, dass er Sitzposition oder dergleichen nicht hinterfragt hat, obwohl er a) Sportmediziner ist und b) (dann) wusste, welchen Sport ich betreibe.


Hmmm... :-/


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup Englisch


Hahahahaaa 

Treffer...

Hab ich auch vor zu machen...


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2012)

Klar was sonst...entweder Deutsch oder Englisch, weg des geringsten wiederstandes


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar was sonst...entweder Deutsch oder Englisch, weg des geringsten wiederstandes



Physik 6 ?


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2012)

immer diese abiturienten..!
also am tag von meinem mündlichen weiß ich von der ergebnisbekanntgabe nur noch, dass ich bestanden hab und danach nicht mehr viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2012)

da kann man nur hoffen dass die letzte erinnerung davor nicht jahre zurück liegt.


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte geo mündlich, schriftlich waren dann deutsch und info als leistungskurs und englisch grundkurs. Bin auch froh dass das vorbei ist. Abiphase war aber eigentlich trotzdem geil.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar was sonst...entweder Deutsch oder Englisch, weg des geringsten wiederstandes


----------



## reddevil72 (17. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich hatte geo mündlich, schriftlich waren dann deutsch und info als leistungskurs und englisch grundkurs. Bin auch froh dass das vorbei ist. Abiphase war aber eigentlich trotzdem geil.



Lang, lang ist's her...


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (17. Mai 2012)

moin jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das ist ja erstmal gut
> Kleinere Übersetzung???



Na die MTB-Cassette und das 40er Blatt! Ist doch deutlich kleiner als 42er Blatt und 11-25t Cassette. Habe mich jetzt daran gewöhnt, deutlich höhere Frequenzen zu treten als bis letztes Jahr.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> War bestimmt aufwändig, den Balg abzuziehen und noch mehr den neuen aufzuziehen?



Es ging besser als gedacht. Die Dinger sind ziemlich stabil, da kann man auch Gewalt anwenden. Aber man muss ja über so viele dicke Teile am Gabelschaft rüber.
Durch den alten Vorbau, den ich zum Gabelein- und -ausbau nutzen konnte, ging es dieses Mal besser als bisher.

Ach ja, allen Anwesenden einen schönen Herrentag (oder Vatertag oder Himmelfahrt, wie ihr wollt)!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, allen Anwesenden einen schönen Herrentag (oder Vatertag oder Himmelfahrt, wie ihr wollt)!




Gute Sache das  Jetzt erstmal aufs Rad und dann meinem Vater beim Grillen helfen


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

Jetzt geht's los mal etwas Trainingsleistung auf dem Fahrrad verbrennen!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Geschafft! Erst 2,5h aufm MTB gewesen, dann gegessen und dann Laufen gegangen.
Ist 36min für knapp 10km mit etwas auf und ab in Ordnung?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

Na, genießen alle den Tag? 


Kurze Frage: Wie hoch ist eigentlich der maximale Druck bei der NT Alpine Felge?

Auf dem Aufkleber der Arch stand 43psi bei 2,0" und 40psi bei 2,3" Reifen.

Diese Drücke beziehen sich auf den tubeless-Gebrauch, richtig?


@Crimson_: Sehr gut!

Ziemlich gutes Tempo, würde ich sagen. 16,67km/h. Sehr gut.

Auf, auf, Marathon in unter 2,5h


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Also auf meiner Olympic (afaik baugleich Alpine) steht 55psi für 2,0" und 45psi für 2,2" jeweils max.

Vom Laufen hab ich ja nicht so den Plan, ich weiß, dass ich nicht sooo langsam bin. Wollte für den Campuslauf ja noch ein wenig trainieren.
Am Mittwoch sollte es unter Wettkampfbedingungen und ohne 40km MTB vorher auch noch ein wenig besser gehen


----------



## BENDERR (17. Mai 2012)

36 min ist schnell!
also ich brauch auf 10km gute 10 min mehr ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also auf meiner Olympic (afaik baugleich Alpine) steht 55psi für 2,0" und 45psi für 2,2" jeweils max.
> 
> Vom Laufen hab ich ja nicht so den Plan, ich weiß, dass ich nicht sooo langsam bin. Wollte für den Campuslauf ja noch ein wenig trainieren.
> Am Mittwoch sollte es unter Wettkampfbedingungen und ohne 40km MTB vorher auch noch ein wenig besser gehen


Das dürfte auch für die Alpine gelten...
Nimmt sich ja auch nicht viel vom max. Druck...

Danke!


Nicht sooo langsam?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na die MTB-Cassette und das 40er Blatt! Ist doch deutlich kleiner als 42er Blatt und 11-25t Cassette. Habe mich jetzt daran gewöhnt, deutlich höhere Frequenzen zu treten als bis letztes Jahr.
> 
> 
> Es ging besser als gedacht. Die Dinger sind ziemlich stabil, da kann man auch Gewalt anwenden. Aber man muss ja über so viele dicke Teile am Gabelschaft rüber.
> ...


Das nennst du eine lockere MTB-Übersetzung, so, so...
Klar, schon besser, als mit RR-kassette, aber trotzdem...


Cool 


Jo, dir und den anderen auch!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 36 min ist schnell!
> also ich brauch auf 10km gute 10 min mehr ^^




Vielleicht bin ich doch Triathlet?


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2012)

Soo...bin gerade von ner Runde Biken mit meinem Vater (aka Zweikreise) wieder nach Hause gekommen, war ne Top Runde Rund um Solingen, Müngstener Brücke und Sengenbach


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo...bin gerade von ner Runde Biken mit meinem Vater (aka Zweikreise) wieder nach Hause gekommen, war ne Top Runde Rund um Solingen, Müngstener Brücke und Sengenbach


Sehr gut


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

Wie montiert ihr tubeless?


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2012)

Wie in dem Video auffer No Tubes Homepage...

1.) Felgenbett minimal mit Schleifvlies anrauen, dann mit Isopropylalkohol entfetten und abdampfen lassen, bis alles wieder trocken ist...

2.) Mit einem Schraubenzieher ein kleines Loch ins Felgenband für das Ventil stechen...dann das Ventil durchstecken...

3.) Reifen montieren und aufpupen...bei ca 2,2 Bar springt der Reifen richtig in den Sitz...der Reifen hält die Luft ohne milch dann ca. 10 min

4.) Luft ablassen und Ventilkern rausdrehen...Mit der Einfüllspritze die Milch einfüllen, dann den Reifen wieder Aufpumpen. Dann noch drehen und in alle Richtungen Schwenken/Schütteln


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Im Idealfall


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

Danke.
Kenne die Prozedur ja an sich.

Interessant ist für mich:

Mit oder ohne Seifenlauge
Menge an Milch

?


Habe nämlich nur noch 100ml Milch übrig...

Sollte für VR+HR reichen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (17. Mai 2012)

> Vielleicht bin ich doch Triathlet?



Dazu gehört noch Schwimmen!!!! Wieviel Km waren es den genau, beim laufen macht das schon einen Unterschied, ob die Strecke 9,2 oder 10 lang ist ;-) Die 800m machen bei einer Zeit von 36min fast drei Minuten aus


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Bin noch nie so wirklich geschwommen, vielleicht probier ich das mal 
Mein Nachbar ist da ziemlich stark, guter MTBler und noch viel besserer Triathlet. Muss mal mit ihm quatschen.

Klar, dass 800m schon einen großen Unterschied machen. Waren aber schon zwischen 9,6 und 10km. Hoff ich 

Naja werd schon merken wenn ich am Mittwoch dann langsamer bin oder schneller  An der Campusstrecke gibts ja kaum Berge.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2012)

heute morgen aufgestanden und erst mal paket ausgepackt...was war denn drin??? Alles leichte und hübsche sachen. Obwohl, FRM bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher aber dazu später noch.





Nach einem ausgiebigen frühstück und kurzem schrauben haben wir unsere bikes gesattelt und sind losgerauscht.

Hier das resultat des schraubens. Neuer FRM vorbau mit roter kappe...
Das türmlein sei mir verziehen. Ich lass es mal so damit der schaft noch genug lang ist bei einem verkauf.





Nach ca 2h genialer trails gings in ein kurzes steiles stück und ich hab mal dolle in die pedalen gedrückt. Anscheinend zu dolle knarz und plötzlich hab ich ins leere pedaliert...hallooooo, was ging da ab???

Kurzer augenschein genommen und siehe da...

Riss im spider und abgschärt das ding...









Zum glück nicht zu weit von zu hause weg. ICh gewartet und freundin das auto geholt.
Zu hause angekommen gings wieder ans schrauben...kurbel getauscht und siehe da





Habe heute noch FRM deutschland angeschrieben, da in der schweiz im moment kein vertrieb.

Mal schauen was rauskommt. Soviel mal wieder zum leichtbau bei bikes.

ICh bin ja mit 78kg nicht der schwerste biker.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

Hmm, lecker! Was die Kurbel bei meinen 96 Kilogramm wohl gemacht hätte? Komplett in den Orbit abgeflogen?


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2012)

Mmh jemand ausm light Bikes Forum hat letztens auch die Kurbel Putt gemacht, kann mich aber ans Schadensbild nicht erinnern...

Naja die XT sieht eh geiler aus

So mir geht jez Pennen gn8 leute


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh jemand ausm light Bikes Forum hat letztens auch die Kurbel Putt gemacht, kann mich aber ans Schadensbild nicht erinnern...
> 
> Naja die XT sieht eh geiler aus
> 
> So mir geht jez Pennen gn8 leute



Gute N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (17. Mai 2012)

@doc: ist natürlich schade. Aber die XT sieht besser aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2012)

Ordentlich, Jens.
Dir ist aber nix passiert, oder?

Gut, dass die Kurbel unweit von euch die Grätsche gemacht hat...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh jemand ausm light Bikes Forum hat letztens auch die Kurbel Putt gemacht, kann mich aber ans Schadensbild nicht erinnern...
> 
> Naja die XT sieht eh geiler aus
> 
> So mir geht jez Pennen gn8 leute



Stimmt  die XT ist schon hübsch 

Dem Kollegen HeFra ist die Kurbel nach (Steinkontakt?) am Spider gebrochen. Das hat er zumindest neulich noch erzählt.

Moin z'ammen


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs,
Hoffe ihr habt alles gut überstanden.

@Constantin:Bleibts bei um 9?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Hier ist alles gut! Nachher noch eine kurze und wirklich ruhige Tour auf dem Bike und morgen geht es in den Harz.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,

kann mir einer sagen wie und Womit ich die Beschriftung von Lenker und Vorbau entfernen kann ? Terpentin und ein Lappen oder wie ?

VG
Marco


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2012)

Morgen leute 


Kommt sehr auf die beschriftung an und ob alu oder carbon...


Bei überlack aufgepulvertem Kram wie beim der schrift auf dem deckel der XO Shifter gehts mit Nagellackentferner, aber es gibt auch dinge die problematisch sind...

Bei den daumenschaltern von den X0 hebeln kannste eigentlich nur neu lackieren.

Soweit meine erfahrungen dazu


Mich würde interssieren wie ich die schrift von meiner P6 abbeckomme...


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> @Constantin:Bleibts bei um 9?



Dann sei euch nachträglich noch Spaß gewünscht  Habe mein Rad ja leider nicht bei, sonst hätte ich mich euch angeschlossen. Obwohl, viel früher hätte ich noch nicht aufstehen können.


----------



## unocz (18. Mai 2012)

@onkel , ist das ne orginal 3x10 oder 2x10 xt ?


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2012)

Wird ne 3x10 gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. Mai 2012)

@maddda
ist ein normaler Alu lender mit aufgedrucktem Logo
-Easton EA 50,70
-Truvativ Stylo etc.
also nix Carbon überlackiertes.

nagellackentferner also.......Hmm.......werds versuchen. Danke!

VG
Marco


----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin,

 gerade Aufgestanden und echt geiles Wetter hier also gleich eine Runde drehen.


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2012)

Gerade wieder rein von der Runde mit Constantin. Hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich den gestrigen Tag noch etwas merke. Ich bin halt keinen Alkohol gewöhnt.


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Mai 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @maddda
> ist ein normaler Alu lender mit aufgedrucktem Logo
> -Easton EA 50,70
> -Truvativ Stylo etc.
> ...



Ein wenig Polierpaste und gut ist's.


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2012)

Geht bestimmt auch. Wie gesagt ich hab bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit den XO Triggern gemacht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2012)

(Stefan war auch mit dabei)





InoX schrieb:


> Gerade wieder rein von der Runde mit Constantin. Hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich den gestrigen Tag noch etwas merke. Ich bin halt keinen Alkohol gewöhnt.


Find ich auch.
War richtig gut.

Viele neue Wege hab ich kennengelernt 

Super Timing!
Ich war genau um 12:00 zurück, so wie geplant.

So, am WE noch mal die WBM-Strecke fahren... Ich freu' mich 


Schönes WE euch


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2012)

Von der WBM-Strecke habe ich erst einmal die Schnauze voll 
Wo seid ihr langgefahren?


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Von der WBM-Strecke habe ich erst einmal die Schnauze voll
> Wo seid ihr langgefahren?



 

erst am Schäferberg und dann Richtung Kleinmachnow.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Knapp 20 Grad und Sonnenschein laden zu einer Runde Biken ein.

Aber nur kurz und ruhig da ich eben noch eine SMS bezüglich Fussballspielen am heutigen Abend bekommen habe. Und morgen früh geht es ja auch noch in den Harz!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2012)

Ich dreh jetzt gleich auch noch ne Runde, hier ist es zwar bewölkt aber Staubtrocken...


----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2012)

ui, ich hatte grad derbes glück gehabt.. war den ganzen tag recht sonnig bei uns.. bin dann für 2h aufs bike und in der letzten halben stunde hats schon angefangen zu trippsen.. dann gerade die haustür rein, bike abgestellt -> regnet wie aus eimern


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2012)

Etwas Glück gehört auch dazu.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2012)

so isses 
hatte aber dieses jahr auch schon oft genug pech ^^


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Mai 2012)

Bei uns bedeckt und Giesskanne im Wechsel, dazu noch Pikettdienst...

Aber immerhin was Positives:


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2012)

en schöne LRS. Mit dem wirst du sicher zufrieden sein...falls er gut eingespeicht ist.

Sind gerade von unserer hausrunde zurück. 1000hm hinter dem haus hoch. Runter haben wir heute einen hammertrail gefunden und das vor der haustür.

Meine freundin hat seit langem nicht mehr so ein grinsen im gesicht gehabt.

@unocz

jep ist ne 3fach kurbel.

Jetzt wird gegrillt und ein kühles blondes dazu getrunken.

Fotos werden später noch nachgereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamkatcher (18. Mai 2012)

Mein 50km Runde war auch richtig geil... Am lustigsten war die Abfahrt auf einer Forststraße mit 78 km/h. 
Jetzt hat der Regen auch hier Angefangen, Perfekt zum Arbeiten für die Abi Präsi.


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder zu Hause, war eine schöne und TROCKENE Runde


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Mai 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Mein 50km Runde war auch richtig geil... Am lustigsten war die Abfahrt auf einer Forststraße mit 78 km/h.
> Jetzt hat der Regen auch hier Angefangen, Perfekt zum Arbeiten für die Abi Präsi.



Kranker Scheiß!


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> en schöne LRS. Mit dem wirst du sicher zufrieden sein...falls er gut eingespeicht ist.



Das ist er sicher,-))) Gewicht ist auch nicht schlecht.

Komplett mit Racing Ralphs, XTR-Scheiben u Kassette, Tape, Milch u allem: 2.94kg. Die Tricons mit Rocket Ron bringen 230g mehr auf die Waage.

vor allem die Montage der Stans Felgen macht Spass, das funktioniert wirklich einfach...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2012)

hier noch bilder vom neu genannten "Schimpi"-Trail









der "Meister" am schluss





war geniales wetter und trocken heute. 

Morgen gehts in die ostschweiz mit meinem sohnemann zu "götti" und muss ihm noch ne federgabel in sein starrbike einbaun.

Am abend ist champions-finale angesagt...


----------



## unocz (18. Mai 2012)

naja ich hoffe wir kommen im september in den genuss der trails 


geile fotos !°


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja ich hoffe wir kommen im september in den genuss der trails
> 
> 
> geile fotos !°



Jepp Mathias,

ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2012)

das wäre dann so der kkleiner einstiegstrail
Direkt hinter unserem haus hoch...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das wäre dann so der kkleiner einstiegstrail
> Direkt hinter unserem haus hoch...



Sooo fies


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das wäre dann so der kkleiner einstiegstrail
> Direkt hinter unserem haus hoch...



Puh, ob ich mir das richtig gut überlegt habe? Wobei ich da wohl ungefähr 20 Kilos weniger als noch Anfang des Jahres haben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2012)

das schaft ihr schon...1000hm hoch vom haus weg. Oben einkehr und ab runter den trail rocken. 

Fahrzeit locker fahren 1,5h rauf und runter ca so 30 min.

Für den feierabend immer schön zu machen

gute nacht jungs, ich träum noch bischen vom "Schimpi"-Trail


----------



## ohneworte (19. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Jetzt geht's los!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (19. Mai 2012)

moin


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2012)

moin

Heute morgen noch bischen geschraubt. Nachher gehts ab in die ostschweiz mit dem sohnemann.

Heir das resultat vom neuen rad meines sohnes, der dieses jahr auch mal rennen fahren möchte. Das kommt also nicht von mir.

Kurbel kommt leider im moment noch ne schwere race face evolve aber das ding hab ich umsonst bekommen. Der sattel ist auch noch zu hoch. Wird gabz nach unten kommen.
Wird so dann um die 9,0kg sein.

Greets und schönen bikeday


----------



## zuki (19. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin
> Der sattel ist auch noch zu hoch. Wird gabz nach unten kommen.
> Wird so dann um die 9,0kg sein.
> 
> Greets und schönen bikeday



Bedankt. Auch so!

Nettes Bike für Deinen Sohnemann! Viel Spaß beim touren.

Apropos Sattel. Bei einem Kinder und Jugendbike klar. Aber kann es sein, dass mit den 29ern alles was man über XC Bikes gelernt hat hinfällig wurde? 

Die Sattelüberhöhung sollte bei 1,80 cm etwa 4-5cm betragen, mit der Körpergröße steigend. Heute sehe ich viele 29er Piloten, die eher mit Cruisern unterwegs sind?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2012)

So, kurzes Berlin-Intermezzo.

Heute zusammen mit meinem Vater die WBM-Strecke gefahren.
War durch den nicht vorhandenen Niederschlag seit Sonntag noch ne Ecke sandiger.

Hat trotzdem Laune gemacht.

@Christian: 1 Runde =

29,24km
464m bergauf.


----------



## BENDERR (19. Mai 2012)

denke das ist bei 29ern einfach nicht so wichtig, da das rad träger ist als ein 26er und dadurch auch nicht so schnell vorne hochgeht..


----------



## zuki (19. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> denke das ist bei 29ern einfach nicht so wichtig, da das rad träger ist als ein 26er und dadurch auch nicht so schnell vorne hochgeht..




Könnte ein Grund sein. Aber ansonsten bekommt man doch per überhöhung mehr druck aufs pedal. Von der windlastigkeit mal abgesehen?


----------



## BENDERR (19. Mai 2012)

keine ahnung.. bin noch nie 29er gefahren.. aber ich hab auch bei meinem 26er nicht viel sattelüberhöhung (grade mal ~ 4cm bei rahmengröße M und 1,75m)
was ist denn windlastigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (19. Mai 2012)

. Schöner ausdruck, gebe ich zu. Na ich meinte je aufrechter man sitzt, um so mehr wird man letztlich zum windfang.


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2012)

moin,

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7jZ1-6C2KU&feature=plcp"]On board with Cannondale Factory Racing Team - World Cup 2012 - Round 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]


was und für was ist denn das spray bei minute 3:20 ???


----------



## zuki (20. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was und für was ist denn das spray bei minute 3:20 ???


Moin Moin
Dachte erst Teflon, aber die Schalthebel damit einnebeln wäre etwas merkwürdig.
Vermutlich Druckluft um den Staub zu entfernen?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Mai 2012)

Heute wohl alle am Biken... Zweimal auf's Bike gesessen und beide Male nach 10 Min notfallmässig in die Klinik... Sch...-Pikettdienst...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Ich war heute nach der gestrigen Harztour mit 50 Kilometern und ca. 1200 Höhenmetern erst einmal mit meiner Herzallerliebsten unterwegs. Wir hatten da noch einen Gutschein für den Setengeti Park in Hodenhagen welchen wir wahrgenommen haben.

Bin dann jetzt gerade wieder von einer knapp zweistündigen entspannten Runde zurück. Geniales Wetter zum Biken an diesem WE!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (20. Mai 2012)

war heute in la bresse! 
einfach total geil.. geiler wärs nur gewesen wenn man die strecke mal hätte abfahren können


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> war heute in la bresse!
> einfach total geil.. geiler wärs nur gewesen wenn man die strecke mal hätte abfahren können



Nicht dein Ernst  Ist ja der Hammer. Ich hab vorhin nur beide Rennen auf Redbull.tv gesehen. Aber wirklich schade, dass Nino nicht gestartet ist und die Pannen von Fontana, Fumic und ganz besonders von Milatz


----------



## BENDERR (20. Mai 2012)

ja, hab grade die zusammenfassung gelesen.. das nino nicht startet hat der sprecher gesagt, aber was mit den anderen jungs & mädels so während des rennens passiert ist hat man halt leider nicht so nachvollziehen können.
was war eigntl mit stander los? in der 1. reihe gestartet und als er im startloop an uns vorbeikam war er fast letzter..!?
aber war echt RICHTIG geil! hammer wetter und die stimmung war halt auch unschlagbar als absalon über die strecke geflogen ist 

kurschat war auch gut drauf heute..
aber war mal interessant zu sehen wie krass die unterschiede zwischen top10 und dem rest des feldes sind bzgl. abfahrtechnik..


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Mai 2012)

TÃ¶nt cool. Freue mich schon auf in 2 Wochen. Hors Categorie Race am Gurten (Bern) auf meiner Hausrundeð.


----------



## Dreamkatcher (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Wisst ihr wie man animierte Smileys als Benutzerbild einfügt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2012)

Wollten heute eigentlich noch mal ne Runde im Spreewald drehn...

Tja, nach dem "Spätstück" zeigte sich dann, weshalb ich wieder tubeless fahren will: Reifen vorne platt.
Kein Ersatzschlauch/Flickzeug dabei. Fahrrad fahren ade.
War aber auch nicht weiter schlimm. War eh kaputt und hab mich ausgeruht 

Ursächlich für den Luftverlust war ein Dorn von 0,5cm Länge.

Wohlgemerkt fahre ich keinen Leichtbauschlauch sondern die Michelin Latex.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wollten heute eigentlich noch mal ne Runde im Spreewald drehn...
> 
> Tja, nach dem "Spätstück" zeigte sich dann, weshalb ich wieder tubeless fahren will: Reifen vorne platt.
> Kein Ersatzschlauch/Flickzeug dabei. Fahrrad fahren ade.
> ...



Ich hatte gestern drei Platten wegen Snakebites im Harz weshalb ich jetzt auch mit dem Gedanken spiele. Wald- und Sandboden mit Baumwurzeln sind dann doch nicht so krass pannenauslösend wie Gestein im Bergigen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2012)

Mrgäään!


Joa was soll ich sagen genau deswegen hab ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
Läuft soweit gut und du kannst mitm Luftdruck noch ein stückchen runtergehen
Das hätten einige gestern im World Cup anstatt diesen Tubular Reifen gebrauchen können


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

ich glaube du verwechselt da etwas.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2012)

Warum? Weil evtl schnitte dabei gewesen sein könnten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

die tubular reifen kann man auch mit milch fahren, man kann mit noch weniger luft fahren und riskiert auch keinen snakebite, der bei richtig harten durchschlägen auch bei tubeless vorkommen kann.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2012)

Klar, heißt aber nicht, dass die die auch mit milch gefahren sind. Das wissen nur die Mechaniker allein.


----------



## zuki (21. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt fahre ich *keinen Leichtbauschlauch* sondern die *Michelin Latex*.



Ähem ...


----------



## Dreamkatcher (21. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ähem ...



Latex kein Leichtbau der ist nicht schlecht...


----------



## zuki (21. Mai 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Latex kein Leichtbau der ist nicht schlecht...



Fand ich auch gut. 

Aber lass Dich nicht ärgern, Constantin .


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Mai 2012)

Immer locker bleiben... Latex ist zwar leicht, aber bezüglich Durchschlag u vor allem Durchstich sicherlich weniger anfällig als ein Butylschlauch mit ähnlichem Gewicht. Insofern macht die Aussage schon Sinn.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

ist ja auch so, denn leicht sind die schläuche nicht.
sie liegem auf dem niveau eines schwalbe sv14, und das ist ein ganz normaler butylschlauch.


aber mal was wichtiges:
ich war gestern im harz beim altenauer mtb-marathon.
nach dem rennen war das trikot hinten fast komplett weiss vor schweiss.

bei höheren temperaturen habe ich eigentlich immer so wenig wie möglich an, also gestern oben herum nur das trikot.
nun gibts ja diesen tollen unterhemden mit angeblich kühlender wirkung.

hat jemand erfahrungen damit?


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Mai 2012)

keine ahnung...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ähem ...





Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> Latex kein Leichtbau der ist nicht schlecht...


Leichtbauschläuche sind für mich Schwalbe XX light, Eclipse und ähnliche.



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben... Latex ist zwar leicht, aber *bezüglich Durchschlag u vor allem Durchstich sicherlich weniger anfällig als ein Butylschlauch mit ähnlichem Gewicht*._Insofern macht die Aussage schon Sinn._


Richtig!

_jo_



k_star schrieb:


> *ist ja auch so, denn leicht sind die schläuche nicht.
> sie liegem auf dem niveau eines schwalbe sv14, und das ist ein ganz normaler butylschlauch.*
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit kühlender Klamotte interessiert mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (21. Mai 2012)

Klar. Man kann immer alles relativieren.
Mit Latex habe ich jedenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was die Dichtigkeit betrifft.

Ich fahre jedenfalls den SV14 und bin damit zufrieden. -Der übrigens für mich auch zur Abteilung Leichtbau gehört.


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen
ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Unterhemd. Ist eigentlich bei jeder Temperatur sinnvoll. Ein gutes Funktionsshirt transportiert die Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) besser vom Körper weg. Damit habt ihr weniger Probleme mit dem Wärmehaushalt (gilt bei Hitze wie bei Kälte).
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Naturstoffen (pe Merinowolle (www.icebreaker.com)) oder synthetischen (pe Odlo) gemacht. Vorteil der Merinowolle ist ganz klar, dass man das Shirt auch an längeren (sprich Mehrtagestouren) fahren kann ohne die Umwelt geruchlich zu belästigen.


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Mai 2012)

Heute wird geschraubt....


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2012)

Rose???


----------



## unocz (21. Mai 2012)

versandhandel


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs...

ich hoffe euch geht es gut! Ich habe da mal einen TV Tipp für unsere Schweizer Freunde:

Info Nino Schurter auf FB:

"Heute 22:20 Sportlounge auf SF2 nicht verpassen! Mein Olympia-Projekt: Operation, Simulation und Materialschlacht. Das Schweizer Fernsehen begleitete mich über 7 Monate während meiner Vorbereitungen."

Das ist doch bestimmt was für Euch, evtl. finde ich ja noch einen Stream hier in HH...

VG Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Unterhemd. Ist eigentlich bei jeder Temperatur sinnvoll. Ein gutes Funktionsshirt transportiert die Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) besser vom Körper weg. Damit habt ihr weniger Probleme mit dem Wärmehaushalt (gilt bei Hitze wie bei Kälte).
> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Naturstoffen (pe Merinowolle (www.icebreaker.com)) oder synthetischen (pe Odlo) gemacht. Vorteil der Merinowolle ist ganz klar, dass man das Shirt auch an längeren (sprich Mehrtagestouren) fahren kann ohne die Umwelt geruchlich zu belästigen.



Moin,

ich kann Deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen und das wo ich doch ein starker "Schwitzer" bin. Ich fahre deshalb auch bei jeder Temperatur mit Funktionsunterhemd.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> versandhandel


..."wolle Rose kaufe?"


Muss auch mal ein "richtiges" Unterhemd kaufen...




reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Unterhemd. Ist eigentlich bei jeder  Temperatur sinnvoll. Ein gutes Funktionsshirt transportiert die  Feuchtigkeit (Schweiss) besser vom Körper weg. Damit habt ihr weniger  Probleme mit dem Wärmehaushalt (gilt bei Hitze wie bei Kälte).
> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit Naturstoffen (pe Merinowolle (www.icebreaker.com)) oder synthetischen (pe Odlo) gemacht. Vorteil der Merinowolle ist ganz klar, dass man das Shirt *auch an längeren* (sprich Mehrtagestouren) *fahren kann ohne die Umwelt geruchlich zu belästigen*.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ..."wolle Rose kaufe?"


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> ich hoffe euch geht es gut! Ich habe da mal einen TV Tipp für unsere Schweizer Freunde:
> 
> ...




Hast ne PN


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hast ne PN



Moin ....

DANKE


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2012)

man bist du flink, jetzt aber!


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> man bist du flink, jetzt aber!



Häuptling flinker Finger....

Funktioniert!


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> ich hoffe euch geht es gut! Ich habe da mal einen TV Tipp für unsere Schweizer Freunde:
> 
> ...



Danke. Gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2012)

So, VR ist jetzt tubeless.

Ging mega easy.
Habe, wie Stan es empfielt, 1,5 Messbecher reingekippt.


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2012)

Morgäään



> Habe, wie Stan es empfielt, 1,5 Messbecher reingekippt.



HAb ich bei meinen beiden auch...dann musste denke ich auch später nachfüllen...


Gestern war das Wetter hier der Wahnsinn, da gab es endlich das, was ich mir schon lange gewünscht hab...über 4 Stunden und knapp 75km nur Staub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2012)

Grad noch mit dem Crosser das erste Mal in der Bittermark gewesen. Rockt! Viele nette Trails für die ich manchmal auch gern ein MTB hätte.
Geht auch schneller als bis nach Witten. So war ich jetzt nur 1:11h unterwegs.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Mai 2012)

geeeiles wetter heute!
und muss mal nix für die uni tun.. d.h. jetzt erstmal was essen und nacher dann kurz/kurz aufs rad 

edit:
hier is übrigens der bericht über nino schurter: http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=c38f7714-9a9e-467e-b4c8-a63fca838de5


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2012)

-


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Mai 2012)

so, bei mir ist auch wieder was gegangen. Verkaufe mein rocky element MSL 70 mit komplett XT 3x9 und magura marathon...grösse 19" für 2800.- Sfr. Neupreis sind 4690.- Eur. Fotos gibts in meinem album.

Habe mir heute bei meinem kollegen ein 29er rocky altitute reingezogen. Der preis ist einfach zu gut.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich das neue 29er element 970 CARBON vom jahr 2013 schon life gesehen habeein goiles teil. Das ganze mit triloc system.

Darf leider noch keine fotos reinstellen. Natürlich habe ich für mich welche gemacht


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> -



Ich denke der Schurter-Link funktioniert nur auf Flash-fähigen Geräten mit Schweizer IP-Adresse ...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## BENDERR (22. Mai 2012)

also ich hab ne deutsche ip..


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin bei dem genialen Wetter heute auch wieder knapp 2 Stunden mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. 25 Kilometer mit knapp 700 Höhenmetern hat das noch mal gebracht!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, bei mir ist auch wieder was gegangen. Verkaufe mein rocky element MSL 70 mit komplett XT 3x9 und magura marathon...grösse 19" für 2800.- Sfr. Neupreis sind 4690.- Eur. Fotos gibts in meinem album.
> 
> Habe mir heute bei meinem kollegen ein 29er rocky altitute reingezogen. Der preis ist einfach zu gut.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

die Dekadenz lässt grüßen...

Greets 
Jens


----------



## Dreamkatcher (22. Mai 2012)

hi ich mache gerade meine abi Präsi hat hier jemand ahnung spannungs dehnungs diagrammen? soll man dort auf der spannungsachse nur die kraft in N abtragen?

Hilfe ich glaube ich sterbe morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs, zurück aus dem Urlaub. Teneriffa ist sehr schön und absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> die Dekadenz lässt grüßen...
> 
> ...



Moin alle

Jep, leider

Im gegensatz zu anderen verkaufe ich meine immer wieder mal und fange sie nicht an zu sammeln...


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin alle
> 
> Jep, leider
> 
> Im gegensatz zu anderen verkaufe ich meine immer wieder mal und fange sie nicht an zu sammeln...



Hey,

Ich hab mich letztens auch von einem Fully getrennt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage an die GripShift Fahrer.
Wie lang lässt ihr eure Griffe die an die Twister noch drankommen. Ich hab meine nur schlanke 8cm lang und finde dann bergab ist es schon etwas schmerzhaft wenn mann den ganzen Griff der Twister noch mitnutzen muss (X.0).

Da ich mir einen breiteren Lenker holen möchte kann ich auch dier die Griffe folglich ein wenig länger lassen.

VG
Marco


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2012)

Dreamkatcher schrieb:


> hi ich mache gerade meine abi Präsi hat hier jemand ahnung spannungs dehnungs diagrammen? soll man dort auf der spannungsachse nur die kraft in N abtragen?
> 
> Hilfe ich glaube ich sterbe morgen



Klaro, wir machen in Werkstofftechnik fast nichts anderes. 
Auf der X-Achse ist die Dehnung E und auf der Y-Achse die Spannung (sigma) Kraft/Fläche (F/A).

Bei zugfestigkeit und Lüdersdehnung usw weißt du aber bescheid? 

@Mit-Alu-Heizen: Ich lasse immer so viel vom Griff übrig, dass maximal mein Zeigefinger auf dem Twister aufliegt. Aber eher so, dass die ganze Hand knapp um den Griff geht. Im ruppigen Gelände will ich nicht ausversehen Schalten.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2012)

Morgen

Oh, das wäre nix für mich im Abi gewesen

Gestern wahr ich auch wieder unterwegs...bin erst um 8Uhr losgefahren, war ne tolle Runde

Als es noch hell war hab ich nen paar Bilder gemacht, leider nur mit der Handycam:





Vorbecken von der Sengenbachtalsperre




Müngstener Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

sehen gut aus. manchmal sind Handycams gar nicht so schlecht, weil die sich aufs wesentliche konzentrieren... hell und dunkel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage: wie sind denn Mavic Mtb Raceschuhe gegenüber Sidi Schuhe? Sind sie etwas breiter geschnitten? Haltbarkeit? Verarbeitung? Und ich meine nicht die Spitzenmodelle sondern die um die 150euro.

Danke


----------



## unocz (23. Mai 2012)

also meiner meinung nach sind die eher enger oder gleich eng geschnitten. der unterschied ist halt das mavic nun halt wirklich mountainbikeschuhe fertigt, während sidi einfach rennradschuhe mit stollen darunter macht.
zu allem anderen kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Mai 2012)

mavic ist sicher ned breiter...leider. Habe die auch schon anprobiert.

Bleibe darum bei northwave, die sind für mich gut geschnitten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2012)

hmm


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2012)

northwave schuhe sind definitiv breiter geschnitten als die normalen sidi schuhe. 
sidi gibts glaube ich auch noch in einer breiteren ausführung.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich bin mit meinen SIDI's sehr zufrieden. Sind etwas enger geschnitten als die Specialized aber ähnlich der Diadora. 

Mavics hatte ich leider noch nicht an den Füßen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2012)

na ich find Sidi auch gut aber irgenwie ist der neue doch etwas eng naja muß wohl öfter mal naß werden


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Mai 2012)

versuch doch mal nen giro. Sind auch hübsch und bischen breiter als sidi und mavic


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2012)

hast du vielleicht noch ne Modelltip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2012)

ich fahre meine sidi noch bis die sohle entgültig ihren geist aufgibt.
der cleat hat sich schon ganz schön ins carbon eingearbeitet.

parallel werde ich mal den northwave einfahren den ich hier noch habe. steht schon ewig im schrank ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2012)

naja vielleicht sollte ich auch öfter mal den neuen nehmen...damit er Zeit zum "einlaufen" hat


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre Mavics und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Sind für mich super geschnitten und haben eine absolute Topsohle. Da stinken sidis gegen ab. Meine Mavics haben 90 gekostet und die Sidis mit denen ich vergleiche haben 190 gekostet. Der Freund hat sich in den Alpen ständig hingepackt weil er ausgerutscht ist


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

...wie gerne würde ich die Mavics fahren...


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...wie gerne würde ich die Mavics fahren...



Dafür fehlt Dir aber der Rahmen!


















P.S. Der war jetzt ein wenig böse...


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Der war übel...  Lachen musste ich trotzdem!

Mavics bieten besonders an der Achillessehne guten Halt. Da habe ich bei anderen Herstellern immer etwas Probleme und rutsche aus dem Schuh. Deshalb sind zum Beispiel meine Rennradschuhe auch von Mavic. Das hat bei mir aber auch ne Vorgeschichte mit ner Entzündung der rechten Sehne und ner daraus folgenden Verknöcherung. Eigentlich sollte es da bei allen anderen auch bei anderen Herstellern keine Probleme geben.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei Rahmen wären. Ich habe hier auch was neues rumliegen. Der soll in einem anderen Bike den Alu-Rahmen ersetzen:





Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welche von den zwei günstig zu bekommenden Tapered-Gabeln in Form von Magura Durin Race Schnellspannachse in weiß oder SID World Cup XX in schwarz mit 15mm Steckachse?

Ich habe hier auch noch einen nigelnagelneuen Laufradsatz DT-Swiss XR 1450 in weiß mit XTR-Kassette der evtl. da auch rein kann.

Oder als Zwilling zum 29er aufbauen und das 26er Alu komplett verscherbeln?

Was tun?

Und mit dem 29er Laufradsatz bin ich leider auch noch nicht weiter...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dreamkatcher (23. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klaro, wir machen in Werkstofftechnik fast nichts anderes.
> Auf der X-Achse ist die Dehnung E und auf der Y-Achse die Spannung (sigma) Kraft/Fläche (F/A).
> 
> Bei zugfestigkeit und Lüdersdehnung usw weißt du aber bescheid?



Danke! Bin dann noch klar gekommen...
Ich schaf es einfach nie früh anzufangen und das bei einer Abipräsi, naja für eine 2 hat es gereicht, obwohl mein Lehrer Maschinenbau studiert hat.

 Ich bin nur noch am trainieren seit dem 16.5 keine Schule mehr das ist so geil...

Nur noch eine mündliche Prüfung in Geschichte...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Rahmen wären. Ich habe hier auch was neues rumliegen. Der soll in einem anderen Bike den Alu-Rahmen ersetzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lecker... der Rahmen natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> lecker... der Rahmen natürlich



Meine Zehen sicher nicht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meine Zehen sicher nicht!


hahahahaaa... deshalb schrieb ich es dazu... 

Nicht, dass wer böses denkt...


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Mai 2012)

Gutes Abendprogramm. Gut 2h im Dreck 42km, 850hm. Bike sieht aus wie die S..  War Super.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2012)

So ich geh jetzt mal Pennen in der Nacht von morgen auf übermorgen gehts fürn paar Tage in die Französischen Alpen


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Rennbericht: Gestern Abend war es dann soweit, meine erste Laufveranstaltung seit gut 13 Jahren (wobei der Silvesterlauf von damals kaum zählt).
Aufgeregt war ich kaum und habe mich noch schnell warm gemacht, nur um zu erfahren, dass der Start um 15 Minuten verschoben wird. Bis dahin war es auch gar nicht so verkehrt das Funktionsunterhemd anzulassen (oben drüber das Vereinstrikot).
Am Start jede Menge "Profiläufer" mit einem hab ich mich noch über seinen Start beim Strongmanrun am Nürburgring unterhalten.

Glücklicherweise standen wir relativ weit vorne. Als das Flatterband abgenommen wurde sogar in Reihe zwei. Es gibt zwar eine Nettozeitnahme, aber vorne ist irgendwie immer besser.

Vom Start weg gab es auch schon ein gutes Tempo - die Guten musste ich ziehen lassen. Weiter ging es eine 300-400m lange Steigung hinauf, bei der ich oft Plätze gut machen konnte.
Beim ersten Mal zurück durch Start/Ziel haben mich einige Leute schon "erkannt" und waren wohl verwundert, dass ich so "schnell" unterwegs bin. Von der Menge motiviert ging es noch eine Schleife zu Laufen und dann durch die Zeitnahme. Runde 1 (2,5km) 9:45h - gar nicht mal so verkehrt. 
In den nächsten 3 Runden konnte ich immer öfter Plätze im Anstieg gut machen und hatte mein Tempo gefunden. Die Zuschauer waren echt spitze und haben Kraft für jede neue Runde gegeben. Im Zielsprint musste ich meinen Mitläufer ziehen lassen - macht nichts, wollte ich doch nur in der vorderen Hälfte landen.

Im Ziel stelle ich etwas verblüfft meine Zeit fest 39:44 also sehr konstante Rundenzeiten.  
Es hat dann für den 24. Platz Gesamt und 20. Platz AK gereicht.

Jetzt bin ich natürlich mehr als zufrieden, gab es doch über 300 Starter.


----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2012)

(hab doch gesagt das is ne bombige zeit  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2012)

Na das klingt ja wirklich gut. Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## reddevil72 (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen
falls jemand spontan frei hat und in der Gegend ist: Mache morgen früh die 60km-Runde in Estavayer zu Trainingszwecken; Start ca 0830h.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2012)

So Leute, wollte mich mal kurz bei euch verabschieden(nicht denken, dassich ins Klo gefallen bin oder so), bin bis Dienstag in Frankreich Biken, hab die GoPro und ne Cam mit, ich werde euch dann berichten, wie is war


----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2012)

na dann viel spaß !!!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Rahmen wären. Ich habe hier auch was neues rumliegen. Der soll in einem anderen Bike den Alu-Rahmen ersetzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

gibt es hier mal eine Resonanz?

Wo ich doch nicht nach Frankreich darf...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2012)

Resonanz??? Endlich aufbauen das olle Ding! Wird ja durchs liegen auch nicht besser.


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2012)

Könntest auch meinen Tomac haben. Top Zustand mit Customhalblack. Aber nur mit Wertausgleich. Ist ja immerhin auch tollstes Luftfahrt An 6 Alu.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht noch ne Modelltip?




Da müsst ich erst nachgucken. Kenn die dinger auch nicht. Zwei kollegen fahren sie...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> falls jemand spontan frei hat und in der Gegend ist: Mache morgen früh die 60km-Runde in Estavayer zu Trainingszwecken; Start ca 0830h.



Muss leider arbeiten und am wochenende hab ich pikett...sonst wärs cool gewesen. Habs auch gelesen, dass die strecke schon beschildert ist.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Resonanz??? Endlich aufbauen das olle Ding! Wird ja durchs liegen auch nicht besser.



Hängt halt ein wenig an der Gabelauswahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2012)

hol die durin! schwarze gabel am schwarzen rahmen is langweilig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da müsst ich erst nachgucken. Kenn die dinger auch nicht. Zwei kollegen fahren sie...


 
Ok, danke werde sonst halt mal reinpinkeln soll ja helfen


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hol die durin! schwarze gabel am schwarzen rahmen is langweilig



Die liegt hier auch schon, bin mir halt nicht wirklich sicher...

(die SID könnte ich dann am Dienstag haben)


----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2012)

steck die durin mal rein


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> steck die durin mal rein



Werde ich wohl mal machen!


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2012)

Durin in schwarz? Matt wäre was feines.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Durin in schwarz? Matt wäre was feines.



Nee, die Durin ist weiß. Die SID wäre dann in schwarz, jedoch für 15mm Steckachse.


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2012)

Hm... überzeugt mich nicht. Ich find die Maguras toll. War damals völlig begeistert als die Laurin rauskam. Hat dann aber leider nur zur Menja gereicht... das hab ich noch richtig für gespart. Irgendwann gibts wieder ne Magura. War sehr überzeugt davon.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal die weiße Durin reinstecken und Fotos machen. Die stelle ich dann mal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2012)




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hm... überzeugt mich nicht. Ich find die Maguras toll. War damals völlig begeistert als die Laurin rauskam. Hat dann aber leider nur zur Menja gereicht... das hab ich noch richtig für gespart. Irgendwann gibts wieder ne Magura. War sehr überzeugt davon.



Im Fusion steckt momentan eine Magura Phaon. Eine super Gabel, nur sehr schwer. War damals aber auch im Enduro-Bereich angesiedelt... Die hat allerdings nur eine Brücke.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin über das Pfingst-WE in Neustadt an der Weinstrasse, kennt sich dort jemand aus? Hat wer einen Tourvorschlag?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2012)

Wo bleibt das Bild mit der Durin?

Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch brauchbare günstige CrankBrothers Klickpedale? Hauptsache die Lager laufen noch und man kann sie warten. Da wäre auch alles außer Mallet okay.

Ist jemand morgen in Kollerbeck?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2012)

Ich melde mich auch mal ab. Bis Montagabend ohne Handy und Internet. Yay!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ist der Sommer nicht traumhaft...





Wünsche ein schönes, langes WE

Gruß Marcus


----------



## reddevil72 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

War heute noch in Estavayer, da einige hier auch starten werden hier noch ein paar aktuelle Streckeninformationen.

Erstens gibt es gute News fÃ¼r alle, welche schon immer das GefÃ¼hl hatten, dass Estavayer zu flach istð. Die Kursbauer haben tatsÃ¤chlich noch ein paar HÃ¼gel gefunden, welche man in den Kurs auch noch einbauen kann. Insbesondere nach rund 7km heisst es neu: wer sein Bike liebt schiebt...

Zweitens ist die Strecke in den Waldabschnitten noch recht sumpfig, das wird sich aber sicher noch Ã¤ndern, der grÃ¶ssere Teil ist schon jetzt Desert Storm...

War toll heute, nicht massiv gepusht, und dennoch in der Zeit vom letzten Jahr geblieben. Das lÃ¤sst hoffen fÃ¼rs Rennenð. 

Schade nur der, etwas grÃ¶bere, Ausrutscher ein paar Kilometer vor dem Ziel. 



Ausser einem kaputten Helm ist zum GlÃ¼ck nichts passiert, abgesehen von ein paar SchÃ¼rfungen. Das Bike ist heil. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Auweia!

Glück gehabt.
Deshalb fährt man mit Helm.

VR weg gerutscht, ja?


----------



## reddevil72 (25. Mai 2012)

SchÃ¶n klassisch... Alleine unterwegs, man will ja nichts riskieren, deshalb nicht die Rennlinie mit dem Drop... Und dann im Chicken-Run Vorderrad weg und mit Schwung zu Boden...

Immerhin gibt's bei Spezialized den neuen Helm zum halben Preisð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n klassisch... Alleine unterwegs, man will ja nichts riskieren, deshalb nicht die Rennlinie mit dem Drop... Und dann im Chicken-Run Vorderrad weg und mit Schwung zu Boden...
> 
> Immerhin gibt's bei Spezialized den neuen Helm zum halben Preisð.
> 
> ...


Doof gelaufen...

Das ist ja ordentlich


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

was denn, so steil der anstieg???

Die strecke gefällt mir weils so abwechselnd ist. freu mich schon...wenns ned schlammig ist.

Bin heute mit dem toad umgebung lyss unterwegs gewesen...neue xt kurbel läuft spürbar leichter und die kette flutscht wieder richtig geil.

Der wechsel der XT kurbel hat sich also gelohnt.

Bilder gibts dann auch noch...


----------



## reddevil72 (25. Mai 2012)

Kannst mir ja sagen, obs gegangen ist oder nicht. ist eine richtig fiese Rampe u am Schluss kommt noch eine Treppe.

Ich hoffe, es wird noch ein wenig gemäht. Zum Teil steht das Gras noch lenkerhoch...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das Bild mit der Durin?
> 
> Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch brauchbare günstige CrankBrothers Klickpedale? Hauptsache die Lager laufen noch und man kann sie warten. Da wäre auch alles außer Mallet okay.
> 
> Ist jemand morgen in Kollerbeck?



Hey,

Ich müsste heute arbeiten, dann Biken und jetzt geht es ins Kino. Morgen ist dann die Durin dran!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ist der Sommer nicht traumhaft...
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Freut mich das Du solch lebensfrohe Bilder hier reinstellst. Und ja er ist traumhaft!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2012)

Vorhin das erste Mal mit Kontaktlinsen unterwegs gewesen. MAN ist das geil, so schnell bin ich noch nie bergab gefahren. Ich hab das Gefühl, als seien sie schärfer als mit Radbrille mit eingeschliffenen Clips.

Nur das erste Mal reinmachen hat lange gedauert. Dafür plage ich mich beim rausfummeln, aber das ist es mir wert. Kann jemand ne brauchbare Radbrille empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Du plagst dich beim heraus nehmen der Linsen???


Oakley Radar.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2012)

Die sitzen so "fest" , dass ich Angst habe meinen Augapfel zu zerdrücken 
Selbst mit den Saugern geht es nicht, es plopp dann einmal und die Linse sitzt wieder...


Oha die Radar ist ja nicht gerade günstig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Mit 2 Fingern zusammen schieben/drücken.
Setzt du mit einem Finger und abdrehen oder mit 2 Fingern ein?

Einmal in den "sauren Apfel" beißen und du bist in der Hinsicht glücklich.

Ich ärgere mich manchmal noch jetzt darüber, dass ich nicht die ca. 50 mehr in die Hand genommen habe für die Radar.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2012)

2 Finger und dann zusammenschieben. Beim 2. Mal rausmachen wars auch etwas besser als beim ersten Versuch. Nur rein geht so viel einfacher.

Ich weiß nicht, so ne teure Brille?! Die geht bei nem Sturz auch kaputt und verkratzt mit der Zeit.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 2 Finger und dann zusammenschieben. Beim 2. Mal rausmachen wars auch etwas besser als beim ersten Versuch. Nur rein geht so viel einfacher.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, so ne teure Brille?! Die geht bei nem Sturz auch kaputt und verkratzt mit der Zeit.



Die ist aber wirklich genial!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2012)

Bin dann mal schlafen, muss ja morgen schließlich ran!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2012)

mach dir keinen stress, sind doch nur 30 km.

wenn die richtigen leute mitfahren, dann wird das eh nen start-ziel-sieg.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

Dann mal gute N8


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin dann mal schlafen, muss ja morgen schließlich ran!



hier die startzeiten:

Rennen 1 (Start 13.00 Uhr): Hobbyfahrer; U 13, Schüler U 15, Jugend U 17, jeweils männlich und weiblich; Distanz: 10 km (2 Runden von je 5 km).
Rennen 2 (Start ca. 14.00 Uhr): Hobbyfahrer; Junioren, Juniorinnen und Frauen (19 Jahre und älter); Distanz: 15 km (3 Runden von je 5 km); Hobbyfahrer; Männer, Hauptklasse (19-29 Jahre); Distanz: 30 km (6 Runden von je 5 km).
Rennen 3 (Start ca. 15.30 Uhr): Hobbyfahrer; Männer, Masterklasse (30-40 Jahre) und Senioren (41 Jahre und älter); Distanz: 25 km (5 Runden von je 5 km).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2012)

Solche entspannten Startzeiten...


Gute N8 und viel Erfolg


----------



## unocz (26. Mai 2012)

moin,

und ab aufs rad !


----------



## reddevil72 (26. Mai 2012)

Das mit den Linsen kommt schon. Brille ist Adidas Evil Eye eine gute Wohl, sitzt gut, lässt sich gut Anpassen, Wechselgläser, Schweisssauger, sogar Brillenclip passt rein.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> und ab aufs rad !



Moin,

Heute ist Regeneration angesagt.

Die Adidas ist auch eine gute Brille aber auch kein Schnäppchen. Spielt in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse wie die Radar.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das mit den Linsen kommt schon. Brille ist Adidas Evil Eye eine gute Wohl, sitzt gut, lässt sich gut Anpassen, Wechselgläser, Schweisssauger, sogar Brillenclip passt rein.



Ich bin doch froh, dass ich vom Brillenclip geheilt bin 

Ist doch klar, dass es bei den ersten Versuchen etwas ****elig wird.


Die Startzeiten sind echt chillig, darf auch schön mit dem großen Auto + Radträger die 1,5h rüberdüsen. Jetzt noch den Highroller vorne runterschmeißen und ab gehts


----------



## BENDERR (26. Mai 2012)

uvex crow pro kann ich empfehlen.
wollte auch zuerst oakley radar oder m-frame holen aber der preis hat mich als armen student dann doch etwas abgeschreckt.
bin mit der crow pro aber auch sehr(!) zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2012)

Klingt schon besser! Wobei ich ja erstmal eine Woche die Kontaktis probieren soll. Wenns passt, dann informier ich mich mal genauer und berichte selbstverständlich


----------



## BENDERR (26. Mai 2012)

warst du beim optiker wegen den kontaktlinsen oder einfac mal im internet bestellt?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2012)

@ Crimson

wenn möglich, fahr die strecke gleich vorher 1mal ab.

nach dem anstieg über den feldweg gehts nach links (um einen strommasten rum) und dann beginnt ne schnelle abfahrt über straße und feldweg. am ende kommt ne rechts links kombi. die rechtskurve kann man eigentlich voll nehmen, aber die darauf folgende linkskurve (ca. 150°) mit bedacht fahren. kann sein dass dort ordentlich schotter liegt und spurrillen sind. dann wieder antreten, durch den bach und den kurzen anstieg hochdrücken. danach gehts gleich wieder runter.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2012)

Strecke abfahren ist eigentlich Plicht. Aber danke für den Tip 


@Bendrr: War beim Optiker meines Vertrauens. Meine nette Nachbarin arbeitet dort auch und ihr Mann hat für MTB/RR auch Kontaktis.
War also eine gute Entscheidung - grade bei meiner Hornhautverkrümmung


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Mai 2012)

naja, beim sks fun cup bin ich die strecke vorher auch nicht abgefahren. 
ab runde 2 war der drops dann auch gelutscht.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2012)

Blöd war, dass ich da nur die Funstrecke abgefahren bin und im Renntempo das erste Mal die Lizenzstrecke 

So ich muss dann mal los


----------



## unocz (26. Mai 2012)

so wieder da


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

Foto:


----------



## unocz (26. Mai 2012)

geil
wobei mir persönlich ne sid besser gefallen würde


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> geil
> wobei mir persönlich ne sid besser gefallen würde



Die wäre dann in schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. Mai 2012)

die durin ist geil, ist das die leichte???

pure dekadenz...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Mai 2012)

sieht super aus! 
würd ich so lassen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die durin ist geil, ist das die leichte???
> 
> pure dekadenz...



Jaha, das ist sie!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sieht super aus!
> würd ich so lassen



Ok, dann montiere ich sie morgen richtig!


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2012)

Aber Vorsicht, so ein Einbau der Gabel ist gar nicht so einfach....


----------



## unocz (27. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht, so ein Einbau der Gabel ist gar nicht so einfach....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128954


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht, so ein Einbau der Gabel ist gar nicht so einfach....



Das kommt davon wenn man auf solche Festivals ausschließlich Marketingfuzzis schickt. Ich würde glaube ich vor Ort austicken wenn ich so etwas sehen würde!


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2012)

Mit der Durin sieht das sehr gut aus. Gelb und schwarz passt in diesem Fall gut zusammen. was wiegt denn die Durin wenn das "die leichte" ist?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2012)

Durin ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mit der Durin sieht das sehr gut aus. Gelb und schwarz passt in diesem Fall gut zusammen. was wiegt denn die Durin wenn das "die leichte" ist?



1430 Gramm


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2012)

Moin Jens,

willst Du die Durin mit Lockout Lenkerfernbedienung fahren oder Bedienung an der Gabel?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> willst Du die Durin mit Lockout Lenkerfernbedienung fahren oder Bedienung an der Gabel?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Moin Marcus,

der Lenkerlockout ist dabei aber ich habe mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden wegen diesem.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> der Lenkerlockout ist dabei aber ich habe mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden wegen diesem.
> 
> ...



Das wäre doch bestimmt auch was für dich... Der blaue Knopp sieht furchtbar aus.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch bestimmt auch was für dich... Der blaue Knopp sieht furchtbar aus.



Wo hast Du den noch einmal her?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den noch einmal her?



Den hat mir >ALEX< gebastelt...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/95041

Musste nur die DLO-Einheit austauschen, funktioniert super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2012)

heute mal was anderes als bikes...

Käferkuscheln...





haben dann heute doch noch nen hübschen trail am bözingerberg gefunden...

es freut die freundin...





jetzt wird gediegen essen gegangen...en guete


----------



## unocz (27. Mai 2012)

jo hau rein . nen guten !


----------



## reddevil72 (27. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> der Lenkerlockout ist dabei aber ich habe mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden wegen diesem.
> 
> ...



Mach das Teil auf jeden Fall dran. Ich brauche die Remote-Funktion an meiner DT mittlerweilen häufiger als dem Umwerfer, senkt noch ab, aber trotzdem. Mal kurz aus dem Sattel für eine Gegensteigung und die Gabel ist straff. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

Moin,

was haltet ihr jetzt hier von weißen DT-Swiss XR 1450 in der Kombi. Die roten Aufkleber müssen dann jedoch natürlich ab.









Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2012)

Pa______st prima, obwohl ich ZTR beforzuge...weil besser für tubless...

sonst wür ich mich mit weiss zurückhalten. Zuviel ist ungesund...


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2012)

so, heute rennen gefahren.. kurzdistanz beim saarschleifen bike marathon.
am anfang super geklappt, in der spitzengruppe mitgefahren, aber dank einem langsamen abfahrer vor mir, wurde die gruppe geteilt.. keiner wollte nachführarbeit leisten.. allein war zu schwierig.. aber im endeffekt: rang 7 / 280 und rang 4 in meiner AK. (scheiss holzmedalie  ) 
morgen steht dann direkt das nächste rennen an: cup finale vom EMC! 
mal sehen ob das klappt..

@mit-alu-heizen:
bin durchgekommen ohne an der verpflegung anzuhalten (hab dafür im ziel dann mehr gegessen und getrunken  )
wie wars bei dir?
hab die ganze zeit die augen offen gehalten, aber konnte dich nirgends erspähen


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Pa______st prima, obwohl ich ZTR beforzuge...weil besser für tubless...
> 
> sonst wür ich mich mit weiss zurückhalten. Zuviel ist ungesund...



Moin Jens,

mehr weiß soll da auf gar keinen Fall ran. Den Laufradsatz habe ich noch unbenutzt im Keller liegen und Tubeless fahre ich eigentlich sowieso nicht.

Der ist jedoch für 15mm Stekachse, weiß jemand ob es hier bei DT-Swiss Adapter auf Schnellspanner wie bei Mavic gibt?

Grüße
Jend


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2012)

sollte eigentlich gehen. Ich lasse gerade die 370er naben für mein neues alti von schnellspanner auf 15mm steckachse umbauen. An der nabe gibts ne hülse aussen. Kannst mal mit ner rohrzange versuchen diese wegzuziehen. Falls das geht kann man da alles umbauen...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich gehen. Ich lasse gerade die 370er naben für mein neues alti von schnellspanner auf 15mm steckachse umbauen. An der nabe gibts ne hülse aussen. Kannst mal mit ner rohrzange versuchen diese wegzuziehen. Falls das geht kann man da alles umbauen...



Das VR-Laufrad ist z. Zt. für 15mm Steckachse ausgelegt, d.h. ich benötige den Adapter auf 9mm für Schnellspanner wegen der Gabel.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> so, heute rennen gefahren.. kurzdistanz beim saarschleifen bike marathon.
> am anfang super geklappt, in der spitzengruppe mitgefahren, aber dank einem langsamen abfahrer vor mir, wurde die gruppe geteilt.. keiner wollte nachführarbeit leisten.. allein war zu schwierig.. aber im endeffekt: rang 7 / 280 und rang 4 in meiner AK. (scheiss holzmedalie  )
> morgen steht dann direkt das nächste rennen an: cup finale vom EMC!
> mal sehen ob das klappt..
> ...



Ist doch immernoch richtig klasse 
Bei mir ist es gestern nicht so dolle gelaufen, aber cih schreib noch was dazu, wenn ich die Ergebnisliste habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Erst einmal gute N8!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das VR-Laufrad ist z. Zt. für 15mm Steckachse ausgelegt, d.h. ich benötige den Adapter auf 9mm für Schnellspanner wegen der Gabel.




Denke aber da kann man alles umbauen...ob von SS auf SA oder SA auf SS sollte ja auch gehen...


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2012)

sieht echt gut aus jens !


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Jetzt erst einmal frühstücken und dann aufs Bike! Ab morgen soll ja das Wettervauch wieder schlechter werden...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Jetzt erst einmal frühstücken und dann aufs Bike! Ab morgen soll ja das Wettervauch wieder schlechter werden...
> 
> ...




genau so werde ich jetzt auch verfahren


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist doch immernoch richtig klasse
> Bei mir ist es gestern nicht so dolle gelaufen, aber cih schreib noch was dazu, wenn ich die Ergebnisliste habe.



http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/content/File/radsport/ergebnisse/mtb_2012.pdf


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Ahh da ist sie ja  Hab nurnoch auf Challenge4mtb geguckt.

Also mal von vorn:

Kai gab mir ja eine gute Prognose vor dem Rennen, also schön warm gemacht und die Strecke abgefahren. Erster "Schock" überall Vollgas außer in besagter Schotterkehre. Ein Trail, ein steiler Anstieg und sonst nur Schotter und Straße - fast schlimmer als Mara.
Von der Proberunde zurück, Tricksen schon ne handvoll "Profis" mit High-End Merida-Rädern. Haben sich auch schon drüber unterhalten wer von ihnen gewinnt.
Normalerweise geb ich darauf ja nicht viel, aber als sie auch am Start mit Baggy und Musik im Ohr standen wurd mir schon anders.

Vom Start weg ging es ein rasantes Tempo und ich musste erstmal zurückstecken.
Es hatte sich bereits eine 5er Gruppe gebildet auf die ich aber ohne große Mühe aufschliessen konnte.
Nach kurzer Absprache mit einem U19 Fahrer (die nur 3 Runden statt 6 fahren müssen) haben wir gegen Ende der ersten Runde einen Ausreissversuch gestartet und waren erfolgreich. Wir konnten uns auf den Asphaltstücken gut abwechseln und ca. 50m rausfahren. Auch einen ersten Versuch zum Aufschliessen konnten wir verhindern.
Nach etwas über einer Runde in Führung wurden wir dennoch eingeholt. Mein Mitfahrer wurde im Zielsprint noch geschlagen und wurde 2.

Ich hatte allerdings noch 3 Runden zu bewältigen und blieb hinter den verbliebenen 3 Fahrern. Sie verschärften ihr Tempo, bis ich nicht mehr mitgehen konnte. Die 3 Runden gab ich alles um wieder ranzufahren, konnte sie aber nur in Sichtweite halten und wurde (undankbarer) 4.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

zu den leuten mit baggy usw.

ja, so sind sie halt. aber die sind wirklich schnell.
guck dir z.b. mal die ergebnisse der letzten jahre bei der hobby-wm in saalbach hinterglemm an.
oder den vorsprung des ersten zum zweiten gesamt beim sks-fun-cup.

vor zwei jahren musste einer von denen nur 5 runden fahren, hat diese auch souverän gewonnen und noch ne 6. drangehängt. auch da kam er als erster den anstieg hoch.
sei froh dass die jungens wenigstens gefahren sind und sich in der startphase nicht noch gegenseitig die helme vom kopf gehauen haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum der nur in Baggy fährt: Björn Tillberg ist 2011 Weltmeister bei den Junioren im Marathon und Vize-Weltmeister beim CC (Hobby).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

letzes jahr ist der hobby weltmeister cc die serie auch noch gefahren. 

achso, guck dir auh noch die ergebnisse aus bad salzdetfurth aus dem letzten jahr an.

und noch was in eigener sache:
nicht über den 10. platz in meiner ak wundern. bin als letzter gestartet.
2 der 5 runden mit welchen zusammen gefahren und danach habe ich die alleinige aufholjagd begonnen.
die gruppen vor mir kamen zwar jede runde näher, aber an dem schlußanstieg und den gegenwindlastigen streckenteilen kann man nalt alleine nichts ausrichten.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Mir reichts schon zu wissen, dass er beim 1. Lauf des NRW-Cups mit 4 Minuten Vorsprung gewonnen hat, zwar bei den Fun-Herren, aber trotzdem krass!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Warst ja letztes Jahr bei der C4MTB auch richtig gut dabei


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Mai 2012)

Die Selektionskommission von Swiss Olympic hat die Mountainbiker Katrin Leumann, Esther Süss, Ralph Näf und Florian Vogel für die Olympischen Sommerspiele 2012 in London selektioniert. Zusätzlich zu Nino. 
GO FOR GOLD!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Richtig stark!


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2012)

so gerade wieder zurück.


































alles in allem ne schöne trailtour
45km 1500hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Bin auch zurück und habe bereits zu Mittag gegessen. Bei uns fünfen waren es dann heute gut 53 Kilometer allerdings mit lediglich etwas über 400 Höhenmetern.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Moin,

wie lange halten bei Euch denn eigentlich die Folgen von Brennesselkontakt an den Schienbeinen nach? Das Kribbeln will heute irgendwie nicht von meinen Beinen verschwinden und das obwohl wir direkt nach dem Biken verschwitzt bei einem der Mitbiker in den Pool gesprungen sind!

Und das  gab es aus Weizen dabei auch!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

du must mehr trinken, dann verschwindet das brennen.

ich bin gestern durch trails geflügt die links und rechts mit brennnesseln gespickt waren. muss da eine neue sorte geben, so wie das gebrannt hat. abends war es aber wieder weg.

wenn das wirklich gegen rheuma hilft, habe ich schon lange ausgesorgt.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> du must mehr trinken, dann verschwindet das brennen.
> 
> ich bin gestern durch trails geflügt die links und rechts mit brennnesseln gespickt waren. muss da eine neue sorte geben, so wie das gebrannt hat. abends war es aber wieder weg.
> 
> wenn das wirklich gegen rheuma hilft, habe ich schon lange ausgesorgt.



OK Kai,

gib mich das Allohol und ich werd mich...

Ansonsten kann ich das Erlebte von Dir komplett nachvollziehen und Rheuma dürfte ich dann auch nicht mehr bekommen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Die Selektionskommission von Swiss Olympic hat die Mountainbiker Katrin Leumann, Esther Süss, Ralph Näf und Florian Vogel für die Olympischen Sommerspiele 2012 in London selektioniert. Zusätzlich zu Nino.
> GO FOR GOLD!




Coole sache...mag es Ralph echt gönnen


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> du must mehr trinken, dann verschwindet das brennen.
> 
> ich bin gestern durch trails geflügt die links und rechts mit brennnesseln gespickt waren. muss da eine neue sorte geben, so wie das gebrannt hat. abends war es aber wieder weg.
> 
> wenn das wirklich gegen rheuma hilft, habe ich schon lange ausgesorgt.



Beine brennt zwar ein bisschen, ist nach 2 Minuten aber wieder vergessen.
Fies ist aber wenn man sich in die Brennessleln ablegt und dann überall was davon hat. Gemein ist hier vorallendingen der Hintern 

@Kai: Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, dass es möglich ist bei den richtigen Leuten in Kollerbeck zu gewinnen. Ohne das Wissen hätte ich es wohl kaum so intensiv versucht


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, so ne teure Brille?! Die geht bei nem Sturz auch kaputt und verkratzt mit der Zeit.



So, zurück vom Pfingswochenende auf'm Darß. Aber ich freu' mich schon, morgen wieder auf's Rad zu steigen. Und: ich habe noch was Nettes mit 4,9 Vol % im Kühlschrank gefunden 

[Etwas verspätet]

Das mit den Linsen bekommt man schnell hin und es lohnt sich wirklich sehr.

Bei der Brille würde ich jetzt auch noch zweimal überlegen, ob ich nochmal so tief in die Tasche greife. Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren die Oakley Flak Jacket mit den teuren Polarized-Gläsern gekauft. Die sind bspw. leider ziemlich kratzempfindlich.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @Kai: Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, dass es möglich ist bei den richtigen Leuten in Kollerbeck zu gewinnen. Ohne das Wissen hätte ich es wohl kaum so intensiv versucht



das war eher darauf bezogen, dass wenn björn t. mitfährt, das ein start ziel sieg für ihn wird.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Jupp, das mit den Linsen geht jetzt schon recht fix. Keine roten Augen mehr beim rein oder rausmachen (muss immer erstmal meine ultra langen Wimpern in Deckung bringen ).
Man gewöhnt sich da echt schnell dran. Im Moment benutze ich noch meine alte Radbrille nur eben ohne den Sehstärkeclip. Das geht bis jetzt ganz gut!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jupp, das mit den Linsen geht jetzt schon recht fix. Keine roten Augen mehr beim rein oder rausmachen (muss immer erstmal meine ultra langen Wimpern in Deckung bringen ).
> Man gewöhnt sich da echt schnell dran. Im Moment benutze ich noch meine alte Radbrille nur eben ohne den Sehstärkeclip. Das geht bis jetzt ganz gut!



Auf das Problem mit den langen Wimpern hätte ich ja noch ne Frotzelei in petto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2012)

Ist ja gut, pack ich meine Scheibenwischer eben wieder ein


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Na dann gute N8!


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. Mai 2012)

Moin moin in die Runde (aus dem Norden).

Ich les hier schon einige Tage mit und klink mich jetzt mal in eure Gesprächsrunde ein 

Gleich noch ne Runde für die kommenden Uni Prüfungen lernen, danach ne Runde Intervalltraining und dann gehts heut Nachmittag zum Arbeiten.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2012)

hallo????

Ein neues mitglied hier bei uns

ICh geh auch noch gleich ne kleine runde drehen und dann gehts ab zum arbeiten.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Moin moin in die Runde (aus dem Norden).
> 
> Ich les hier schon einige Tage mit und klink mich jetzt mal in eure Gesprächsrunde ein
> 
> Gleich noch ne Runde für die kommenden Uni Prüfungen lernen, danach ne Runde Intervalltraining und dann gehts heut Nachmittag zum Arbeiten.




Fleissig fleissig! 

Ich war grad auch schon ne Runde unterwegs, teilweise auch auf ner Runde der Kantenklatscher. Jetzt mit dem Starren 1x9 Bike in der Bittermark(DO). Bei mir hats auch ganz schön geklatscht  Geht dafür aber gut vorwäääärts 


Gleich aber auch noch in die Uni - danach vielleicht noch ne Genussrunde


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (29. Mai 2012)

nachdem ich die letzten beiden tage rennen gefahren bin wollte ich heute eigntl mal locker machen.. und dann.. anruf bekommen ob ich nicht das jugendtraining leiten könnte.. es ist sonst niemand da heute :/ (mein popo freut sich!)


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2012)

Mooin, ich bin aus den Vogesen zurück

Es war der absolute Oberhammer
Werde dann mal meine Videos und Fotos sortieren und euch dann bald zeigen


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin, ich bin aus den Vogesen zurück
> 
> Es war der absolute Oberhammer
> *Werde dann mal meine Videos und Fotos sortieren und euch dann bald zeigen*


*
* Au ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2012)

War vorhin doch noch mal raus. Knapp 2h in die Bittermark und an die Ruhrsteilhänge.

Aber irgendwie werd ich mit der breiten XT-Kurbel noch bekloppt. Ich fühl mich wie John Wayne aufm Pferd. Ist echt ungewohnt wenn man in letzter Zeit meistens XX oder Dura-Ace Compact getreten hat...


----------



## unocz (29. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin, ich bin aus den Vogesen zurück
> 
> Es war der absolute Oberhammer
> Werde dann mal meine Videos und Fotos sortieren und euch dann bald zeigen




cool!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Ich bin auch gerade von einer dreistündigen Deisterrunde zurück. Ordentlich Trails Gefahren die z.T. Mit dem Racefully schon grenzwertig waren, trotzdem geil!

Neulinge haben sich doch hier immer mit dem Vornamen anzumelden!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2012)

jep, das ist immer noch so oder!!!!

Ach ja moin moin...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich heiß Christian und komm aus dem "schönen" Uelzen ;-)

Leider gibs bei mir in der Umgebung auch nicht sooo die optimalen Trainingsbedingungen (maximale "Hügel" sind 120m hoch) und leider gibt es auch nur sehr sehr wenig Rennen an denen man teilnehmen kann.
Der Harzer MTB Cup ist schon das weiteste was ich mir zumute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2012)

diese entfernungen fahre ich beinahe jedes wochenende.
clausthal ist z.b. von mir min. 140 km weit weg, von dir 150 km.


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2012)

Morgen Leute


Hier mal zwei Bilder:





Blick vom Schnepfenried aus

Und hier ein Screenshot vom GoPro Video, die Videos wollen ja erst noch geschnitten und hochgeladen werden


----------



## Dreamkatcher (30. Mai 2012)

Moin zurück vom Nordseestrand, dass ganze Wochende Familie besuchen... ist irgendwie anstrengend.
Noch einen Monat bis zum Alpencross.

Wegen der Brille dachte ich an Rudyprojekt:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rudy-project-brillenfassung-magster/aid:550214

Da hast du eine Unmenge an Auswahl von Gläsern wie bei Okaley und bezahlst dich nicht dumm und dämlich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2012)

Voll schön, madda


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> diese entfernungen fahre ich beinahe jedes wochenende.
> clausthal ist z.b. von mir min. 140 km weit weg, von dir 150 km.



Wäre ja an sich auch kein Problem, aber leider habe ich kein Auto und bin immer auf den Zug angewiesen. Mit dem Auto klappts nur, wenn der Vereinskollege ebenfalls zu den Rennen fährt.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Oh das ist natürlich schade, gut ist echt immer wenn man Fahrgemeinschaften bilden kann. Spart  nicht nur Sprit sondern ist irgendwie angenehmer unter Gleichgesinnten zum Rennen zu fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Wäre ja an sich auch kein Problem, aber leider habe ich kein Auto und bin immer auf den Zug angewiesen. Mit dem Auto klappts nur, wenn der Vereinskollege ebenfalls zu den Rennen fährt.



Und auch so sind 2 x 150 km am Wochenende (preislich) nicht ganz ohne. Schbrid ist ja leider alles andere als kostenlos...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2012)

schön, dass man wenigstens ein rennen im jahr direkt vor der haustüre hat...o-tour obwalden. Dieses jahr weltcup-status...

Heute abend noch an den biketreff und dann gehts morgen ab nach helsinki mit freunden um für 4 tage alles zu vernichten was man sich antrainiert hat

Bald gehts ja dann nach estevayer...

greets


----------



## BENDERR (30. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schön, dass man wenigstens ein rennen im jahr direkt vor der haustüre hat...o-tour obwalden. Dieses jahr weltcup-status...
> 
> *Heute abend noch an den biketreff und dann gehts morgen ab nach helsinki mit freunden um für 4 tage alles zu vernichten was man sich antrainiert hat*
> 
> ...



so ähnlich is bei mir auch die planung 
nur dass ich zu rock am ring fahre..


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und auch so sind 2 x 150 km am Wochenende (preislich) nicht ganz ohne. Schbrid ist ja leider alles andere als kostenlos...



Wenn ich mit dem Vereinskollegen fahre, muss ich ihm fast nichts zahlen, da er die Spritkosten immer erstattet bekommt 

Aber nächstes Jahr werd ich auch mal wieder etwas weiter fahren. Wenn es mit der Klausurenphase passt, steht auf jeden Fall Willingen auf dem Programm und dann im Juli entweder nach Albstadt oder vllt. auch zur Salzkammerguttrophy.. Beides dann mit Urlaub kombiniert. Mal schauen 

Eben noch schön 1,5 Std trainiert und gleich geh ich mit meiner Freundin noch ganz entspannt ne Runde laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich heiß Christian und komm aus dem "schönen" Uelzen ;-)
> 
> Leider gibs bei mir in der Umgebung auch nicht sooo die optimalen Trainingsbedingungen (maximale "Hügel" sind 120m hoch) und leider gibt es auch nur sehr sehr wenig Rennen an denen man teilnehmen kann.
> Der Harzer MTB Cup ist schon das weiteste was ich mir zumute.



Hi Christian!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und auch so sind 2 x 150 km am Wochenende (preislich) nicht ganz ohne. Schbrid ist ja leider alles andere als kostenlos...



Nicht...?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Doch? Kommt doch direkt aus dem 15.000l Tank in der Firma?!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Doch? Kommt doch direkt aus dem 15.000l Tank in der Firma?!



Oh, so etwas habt ihr? Wir nicht...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Nja 80% von dem Zeug was mein Vater tankt geht auch für Firmenfahrten drauf... Firmenwagen ist ja auch nicht umsonst... hat aber Vorteile


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nja 80% von dem Zeug was mein Vater tankt geht auch für Firmenfahrten drauf... Firmenwagen ist ja auch nicht umsonst... hat aber Vorteile



Wir versteuern unsere Firmen-PKW's nur als geldwerten Vorteil und haben sonst keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Nur bei ca. 90.000 Kilometern dienstlich hat man privat nicht gerade die Motivation noch viel durch die Gegend zu fahren...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2012)

Eben  
Wobei, bei meinem Vater sinds eher so 50TKM.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Bei mir werden es jetzt wohl auch etwas weniger werden. Wir haben einen neuen Kollegen eingestellt und die Gebiete entsprechend ein wenig kleiner gestaltet.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Mai 2012)

@Crimson: http://r2-bike.com/navi.php?suchausdruck=radar+lock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2012)

Das ist mir eindeutig zu viel für ne Brille die nichtmal Sehstärke hat! Ich werd mich wohl oder übel nach was günstigerem umsehen.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

Moin,

hat von Euch jemand am Wochenende Zeit? Wir suchen unter Umständen noch einen Fahrer für unseren Mixed-Achter beim 24-Stundenrennen am Alfsee (www.aktivsee.de).

Wir haben bis dato eine richtig schnelle Truppe zusammen die gute Chancen auf das Podium (sind sogar Deutsche Meisterschaften) hat und haben aber leider wohl einen Ausfall zu verkraften.

Startgeld ist dann auf alle Fälle bezahlt und endgültige Teilnahme würde morgen geklärt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

Morgen kommen dann die neuen Laufräder für das Alu 29er und ich habe keine Zeit diese am Wochenende zu montieren. Bin echt schon gespannt was die so können...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat von Euch jemand am Wochenende Zeit? Wir suchen unter Umständen noch einen Fahrer für unseren Mixed-Achter beim 24-Stundenrennen am Alfsee (www.aktivsee.de).
> 
> ...



Geile Sache  Auf sowas hätte ich mal Lust. Bin aber leider schon am Sonntag beim Rheinlandcup. 
(So langsam bin ich nämlich nicht )


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist mir eindeutig zu viel für ne Brille die nichtmal Sehstärke hat! Ich werd mich wohl oder übel nach was günstigerem umsehen.


Ich dachte, du wolltest Kontaktlinsen verwenden?


----------



## reddevil72 (1. Juni 2012)

WE leider am Samstag CC-Rennen in der Region und Sonntag als Zuschauer am Hors-Categorie Rennen in Bern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wolltest Kontaktlinsen verwenden?



Tu ich ja auch 
Aber für den Preis kann ich selbst beim Optiker ne Radbrille mit komplett eingeschliffenen Gläsern bekommen. 240 für ne Radbrille ist doch etwas heftig.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxY3OvUpE1A&feature=youtu.be


Hier das erst Video aus Frankreich, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxY3OvUpE1A&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Hier das erst Video aus Frankreich, viel Spaß damit



Am Anfang dacht ich: "määäh die anderen sind ja viel schneller" - ging dann aber doch noch ganz gut ab 


Hab vorhin noch die Ashimas gegen die Avid HS1 Scheiben getauscht. Was soll ich sagen, eine richtige Offenbarung. Bremst nach 2 Vollbremsungen schon besser, aggressiver und rubbelt, klingt und verzieht sich nicht 
Und das bei gerademal 10g Mehrgewicht.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2012)

> Am Anfang dacht ich: "määäh die anderen sind ja viel schneller" - ging dann aber doch noch ganz gut ab



Da mussten wir langsam fahren, wegen den vielen Wanderern, war halt Pfingsten


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2012)

Hab ich dann auch gemerkt


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat von Euch jemand am Wochenende Zeit? Wir suchen unter Umständen noch einen Fahrer für unseren Mixed-Achter beim 24-Stundenrennen am Alfsee (www.aktivsee.de).
> 
> ...




Fahrer gefunden! Und sogar ein richtig schneller!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Gleich geht's los!


----------



## unocz (2. Juni 2012)

mooin, 
na dann viel spaß, ich bin auch gleich weg (ctf mit udo bölts )


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2012)

Na dann viel Spaßund Glück am Alfsee!


Heute ist bei mir max ne Stunde regenerativ angesagt


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Gleich geht's los!



Viel Spaß euch 


Hab grad aus Jux mal die Ashima Scheiben gewogen. Vorher 83/84g und jetzt 82/78g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2012)

Ui sind ja richtig schwer! Meine Aries wiegen 76gr


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2012)

Naja 5g Metall wegbremsen finde ich schon heftig!


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2012)

Joa...aber zum Glück sind diese ganzen Leichtbauscheiben schön preiswert


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa...aber zum Glück sind diese ganzen Leichtbauscheiben schön preiswert



http://r2-bike.com/absolute-BLACK


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2012)

Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter heute noch entwickelt. Gestern bin ich bei viel Wind und Böen bis 90 km/h gefahren... Ich hoffe, ihr anderen habt mehr Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/absolute-BLACK



Legs doch nicht auf die Goldwage


Aries und Ashima Kosten um die 17 Euronen


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2012)

Bei den ganzen Leichtbauscheiben muss man aber den erhöhten Bremsbelagverschleiss mit drauf rechnen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2012)

Deswegen jetzt Avid HS1. Heute dann die erste Ausfahrt mit den Kollegen und morgen das erste Rennen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaßund Glück am Alfsee!
> 
> 
> Heute ist bei mir max ne Stunde regenerativ angesagt



Danke,

wir sind gerade auf Platz 2 mit 5 Runden Vorsprung auf Platz 3!

Allerdings fehlen auch knapp 2 Runden auf das führende Team...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch
> 
> 
> Hab grad aus Jux mal die Ashima Scheiben gewogen. Vorher 83/84g und jetzt 82/78g



Auch hier vielen Dank!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter heute noch entwickelt. Gestern bin ich bei viel Wind und Böen bis 90 km/h gefahren... Ich hoffe, ihr anderen habt mehr Glück mit dem Wetter.



Hier ist es auch sehr windig, hatte aber immer Glück jemanden zum gemeinsamen Windschattenfahren auf der langen Geraden im Gegenwind zu finden!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Wetter Rennen fahren, das wird ein Spaß gleich


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

Moin MännaZ. Wollte mal wieder schauen was so bei euch läuft, insbesondere bei dir ohneworte Jens. Was macht das Eigengewicht?
Du hast die sub 100 sicherlich schon längst geknackt oder?


Gruß, Cihan.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin MännaZ. Wollte mal wieder schauen was so bei euch läuft, insbesondere bei dir ohneworte Jens. Was macht das Eigengewicht?
> Du hast die sub 100 sicherlich schon längst geknackt oder?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Cihan.



Moin Cihan,

ich bin inzwischen bei 96,2 Kg (Stand gestern) angelangt. Nächstes Ziel ist hier Sub 90 damit ich im September bei Jens die Höhenmeter bewältigt bekomme.

Und wahrscheinlich darf ich mich nachher auch noch Deutscher Vizemeister im 24-Stundenrennen nennen. Wir sind zur Zeit zweiter mit fast 7 Runden Vorsprung auf den Dritten. Allerdings geht wohl nach vorne mit 4 Runden Rückstand bis zum Ende um 14.00 Uhr auch nichts mehr.

Nur das Wetter ist hier jetzt leider das Wetter auf Dauerregen umgeschwenkt...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Ist hier nichts mehr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

Na dann sag ich auch mal wieder "HALLO"...


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

MoinerZ, alles gut Marco?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

Moin Cihan, moin Jens! 

Alles gut, jawohl. Danke.
Hoffe bei euch auch!

@Jens
Heute 24h gefahren??  


Bin gerade etwas neidisch. Muss noch bis August warten...


@Cihan
Was macht das Drössi? War gerade mal schnüffeln, aber vergebens.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Geht doch! Tach Ihr zwei!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

Tach du einer...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Cihan, moin Jens!
> 
> Alles gut, jawohl. Danke.
> Hoffe bei euch auch!
> ...



Ja, so ist es. Und dann muss ich fast 41 Jahre alt werden um einen Pokal zu bekommen und dann noch fürs Biken! Ist das geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Geht doch! Tach Ihr zwei!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tach du einer...




_So *sechs* , wie wir *fünf* sind, gibt´s keine *vier* weiteren, da wir *drei* die *zwei* *einzigsten* sind.... _   äääääääh, oder so!?  *kopfschüttel*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es. Und dann muss ich fast 41 Jahre alt werden um einen Pokal zu bekommen und dann noch fürs Biken! Ist das geil!




*Das ist gxxl !!! *


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

@Marco: Für das Drössi habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, Bilder kommen wenn es fertig ist.

@Jens: Herzlichen Glückwunsch sowohl für die Sub 100 als auch für den Cup .


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Da ist das Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

_Ach, endlich mal ein paar von der ersten Besetzung....   
Wie in alten Zeiten._ 

Stimmt, *Cihan*, da war ja noch ein weiteres Projekt am Start. Was macht DAS Projekt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

Wo war das Event?


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Ach, endlich mal ein paar von der ersten Besetzung.... _
> _Wie in alten Zeiten._
> 
> Stimmt, *Cihan*, da war ja noch ein weiteres Projekt am Start. Was macht DAS Projekt?


 
Ja Freut mich auch dich mal wieder Live erwischt zu haben Marco, passiert ja nicht alle Tage.

welches Projekt?

Jens der Pokal ist mal echt gut durchdesignt .


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Am Alfsee: www.aktivsee.de

Allerdings war das eine echte Teamleistung für die ich mich bei meinen sieben Mitstreitern nur bedanken kann!

Und wenn man die Plakette sich genau anschaut wird man wissen warum ich mich jetzt zum Pennen weglege!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja Freut mich auch dich mal wieder Live erwischt zu haben Marco, passiert ja nicht alle Tage.
> 
> welches Projekt?
> 
> Jens der Pokal ist mal echt gut durchdesignt .



Wolltest dir doch so eine Stadtmöre kaufen!? _Oder wolltest du mich doch auf den Arm nehmen????_


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja Freut mich auch dich mal wieder Live erwischt zu haben Marco, passiert ja nicht alle Tage.
> 
> welches Projekt?
> 
> Jens der Pokal ist mal echt gut durchdesignt .



Vor allen Dingen der Inhalt: "Deutscher Vizemeister"!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Am Alfsee: www.aktivsee.de
> 
> Allerdings war das eine echte Teamleistung für die ich mich bei meinen sieben Mitstreitern nur bedanken kann!
> 
> Und wenn man die Plakette sich genau anschaut wird man wissen warum ich mich jetzt zum Pennen weglege!



Hast du dir verdient!

Habe jetzt auch fast die restlichen Teile _um die schönen Reifen herum _gekauft!!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du dir verdient!
> 
> Habe jetzt auch fast die restlichen Teile _um die schönen Reifen herum _gekauft!!!



Aufbauthread?

Die Antwort schaue ich mir morgen früh an, Gute N8!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wolltest dir doch so eine Stadtmöre kaufen!? _Oder wolltest du mich doch auf den Arm nehmen????_


 
Nein die Kiste ist bestellt, ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 Wochen noch.
N8 Jens du hast es dir verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> *Aufbauthread?*
> 
> Die Antwort schaue ich mir morgen früh an, Gute N8!




Nö! Selbst mache ich das so ungern. Kann keine schönen Pics machen....


Schlaf gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nein die Kiste ist bestellt, ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 Wochen noch.
> N8 Jens du hast es dir verdient.




Aha, ne Kiste habe ich auch bestellt.... 






...und noch ein paar Kleine.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

Was wird das, ein Tandem?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

Nö, aber sowas hätt´ ich auch noch gerne. Verdammt!

Die Kiste wirkt nur so groß, obwohl eigentlich nur ein Eck fehlt...


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nö, aber sowas hätt´ ich auch noch gerne. Verdammt!
> 
> Die Kiste wirkt nur so groß, obwohl eigentlich nur ein Eck fehlt...


 
Aber auf jeden Fall ein 29er oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall ein 29er oder?



Jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup


 
Und was ist mit dem Spezi, hängst du es von nun an an die Wand?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2012)

Geiles Ding, Jens


----------



## cpprelude (3. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Geiles Ding, Jens


 
Jens braucht jezt 24h Schlaf .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Spezi, hängst du es von nun an an die Wand?



Nö, fahre es doch fleißig...    



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Geiles Ding, Jens



Hi Constantin! 



cpprelude schrieb:


> Jens braucht jezt 24h Schlaf .



*Bei*schlaf !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2012)

Bin raus.  Gute Nacht!

Cihan, dein Link schaue ich morgen an...


----------



## cpprelude (4. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin raus. Gute Nacht!
> 
> Cihan, dein Link schaue ich morgen an...


 
N8, bin auch gleich raus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2012)

N8!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Jens braucht jezt 24h Schlaf .



Moin,

Leider muss ich Heute wieder arbeiten. Vertriebsmeeting aber glücklicherweise erst ab 10.00 Uhr.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup



Scandal?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Bei*schlaf !!




Hm, bin ich deshalb Heute morgen mehr müde als gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2012)

Nur Schlaf! 
Ich habe gestern beim Rheinlandcup so richtig schön verkackt 
So hat sich dann auch meine Hose nach einer Runde angefühlt.
Es war so schmierig und siffig, dass es die Beläge schön runtergeschliffen hat. Leider war in der 4. Runde während der Abfahrt der Druckpunkt ganz weg und ich hatte nurnoch die VR-Bremse.
Abgeschlagen auf letzter Position bin ich dann ausgestiegen, obwohl die Strecke eigentlich ziemlich geil war


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2012)

Morgen


@ Crimson

Sowas ist immer doof, wenn Rennen wegen einem Defekt scheitern finde ich es immer doppelt ärgerlcih


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Scandal?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Aha!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Juni 2012)

melde mich wieder von rock am ring zurück.. leider auch mit erkältung.
ziemlich ungünstiger zeitpunkt, da ich am WE in rhens (www.mtb-rhens.de) eigntl. was reissen wollte und die woche drauf mein 1. saisonhöhepunkt in kirchzarten ansteht


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Nachdem die Woche wieder angefangen hat noch ein kleiner Rückblick auf's WE.
Am Samstag war ich noch schnell an einem CC-Rennen in der Region und wurde von der Jugend hart ausgebremst, Rang 11 in AK von 20. Im nächsten Jahr, sprich in der Grufties-Kategorie wäre meine Zeit Rang 4 von 22 wert... Aber das kommt ja. Immerhin war das Wetter SUPER.

Am Sonntag dann bei den Pros auf dem Gurten, cooles Rennen im absoluten Schlamm, hier kommen in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Bilder.

Happy Trails

St.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2012)

so, bin auch wiederr aus helsinki zurück...4 tage nicht unter 1promille...heute schon wieder 1h auf dem bike. Bin noch in einem seminar bis mittwoch.

Fast kein training und wenn alles gut läuft nä weekend estevayer.
Wenn es aber regnet werde ich nich teilnehmen. Nach monte generoso im letzten jahr habe ich die schnauze voll regen und schlammrennen. Soll für mich auch noch spass machen.

Wie seht am weekend aus in estevayer???


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Juni 2012)

Bin ja kein Warmduscherð und auf jeden Fall dabei am Neuenburgersee. Ist ja fast vor der HaustÃ¼re und fÃ¼r uns fast Pflicht.
Bin der mit diesem Shirt:






kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## BENDERR (4. Juni 2012)

so. nachdem ich den halben tag verschlafen habe geht es mir jetzt wenigstens wieder besser...
wollte dann mal mein problem mit meiner vorderbremse lösen (schleift seit dem letzten rennen extrem). hab also den bremssattel gelöst, neu ausgerichtet, festgemacht.. keine besserung. im internet recherchiert man solle mal die beläge mit einem schraubenziehe vor und zurückdrücken, falls diese festsitzen. 
also auch das gemacht.. besserung ist nicht eingetreten, aber es hat sich VERSCHLIMMERT!! 
kann nun meinen bremshebel bis zum lenker ziehen ohne auch nur eine nennenswerte bremsleistung zu erhalten.
normalerweise is dann ja luft im system. jedoch frag ich mich, ob das sein kann?! ich hab ja nur die beläge vor und zurück gedrückt. WO bzw WIE soll da luft reinkommen dann?
hat vl jmd ne ahnung woran es liegen könnte? 
hab keine so große lust zum händler zu gehn und ewig viel geld zu bezahlen wenn ichs evtl auch selbst machen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, bin auch wiederr aus helsinki zurück...4 tage nicht unter 1promille...heute schon wieder 1h auf dem bike. Bin noch in einem seminar bis mittwoch.
> 
> Fast kein training und wenn alles gut läuft nä weekend estevayer.
> Wenn es aber regnet werde ich nich teilnehmen. Nach monte generoso im letzten jahr habe ich die schnauze voll regen und schlammrennen. Soll für mich auch noch spass machen.
> ...



Moin Jens,

manchmal hat aber sich durch das Mistwetter quälen auch positive Seiten. Sonntag hat es die letzten 3-4 Stunden beim 24-Stundenrennen MTB-Rennen am Alfsee auch wie Sau geschüttet. Da wir das aber mit dem Team gemeinsam durchgezogen haben darf ich mich jetzt ein Jahr lang als akueller Deutscher Vizemeister im Mixed Achter nennen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2012)

Jens, du Nachteule...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> so. nachdem ich den halben tag verschlafen habe geht es mir jetzt wenigstens wieder besser...
> wollte dann mal mein problem mit meiner vorderbremse lösen (schleift seit dem letzten rennen extrem). hab also den bremssattel gelöst, neu ausgerichtet, festgemacht.. keine besserung. im internet recherchiert man solle mal die beläge mit einem schraubenziehe vor und zurückdrücken, falls diese festsitzen.
> also auch das gemacht.. besserung ist nicht eingetreten, aber es hat sich VERSCHLIMMERT!!
> kann nun meinen bremshebel bis zum lenker ziehen ohne auch nur eine nennenswerte bremsleistung zu erhalten.
> ...



Ich gehe fast immer mit Schrauberthemen zum Händler und bezahle fast nie was dafür...


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich gehe fast immer mit Schrauberthemen zum Händler und bezahle fast nie was dafür...



angeber


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2012)

Sind die Kolben ohne Scheibe vielleicht zu weit raus gekommen? Hab mir damit schon eine Dichtung an meinen alten Shimanos zerstört. Bremsleistung war dann auch nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2012)

Um welche Bremse gehts denn? Vielleicht einfach mal entlüften?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2012)

die kolben waren eigntl nicht weit draussen. Hab nur die beläge bewegt. 
Hab ne avid elixir 3. Wenn ich wüsste, dass "nur" luft drin ist würd ich sie mal entlüften, aber möchte das jetz nicht unbedingt machen, da ich auch kein bleeding kit etc hab und sowas noch nie gemacht hab


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2012)

Elixirs MÜSSEN sauber und penibel entlüftet werden. Sonst spackts ganz gerne mal rum.
Wenn keine Luft im System ist und es immernoch schleift, muss man die Kolben gängig machen -> Schraubendrehermethode mit etwas DOT auf Fläche zwischen Kolben und Sattel.


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2012)

Mooin Leute
Bei mir steht mal wieder ein neues Projekt an, nach ca. 3-4 Jahren ohne Rennrad habe ich jetzt beschlossen wieder eins Aufzubauen

Hättet ihr interesse daran, den Aufbau hier oder in nem Aufbauthreat zu verfolgen?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir Mitspracherecht bekommen, sicher ein Aufbauthread


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2012)

Klar, für Forschläge bin ich immer offen, das Projekt kann sich aber Zeitmäßig etwas hinziehen, deswegen hab ich daran gedacht hier hin und wieder etwas zu posten


----------



## reddevil72 (5. Juni 2012)

Rennrad ist cool. Da lässt sich viel fachsimpeln. 
Sicherlich mal finanziellen Horizont abstecken. Die Grenze nach oben ist da ja noch höher als bei den Bikes...
Rahmen?


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2012)

Wird nicht ganz auf dem finanziellen Niveau aufgebaut wie meine CC-Rennfeile...soll auch zum Training herhalten, aber trotzdem viel Spaß machen und optisch schon ansprechend sein

Als Basis hab ich nen Alurahmen geordert, aber mit nem sehr netten Steuersatz und Pressfit lager, der soll laut DHL morgen hier eintreffen..mehr verrate ich noch nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2012)

Bin gespannt!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jens, du Nachteule...



Das sagt ja genau der Richtige... Vertriebsmeeting heißt Hotelübernachtung und somit Schlafdefizit. Wird Heute mit Sicherheit nicht wieder passieren!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> angeber



Irgendeinen Vorteil muss die Versklavung durch meinen Chef doch bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> *Das sagt ja genau der Richtige... *Vertriebsmeeting heißt Hotelübernachtung und somit Schlafdefizit. Wird Heute mit Sicherheit nicht wieder passieren!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bin gespannt!



Ich auch! Endlich mal wieder was los hier 


Ich hab jetzt beim 2. saubermachen festgestellt, das an der HR-Bremse nur ein Bremsbelag abgenutzt wurde. Im Fundus sollte ich noch einen "angefahrenen" Belag haben und kann somit morgen schon wieder aufs Rad 

Soweit ich vom Kollegen gehört habe, wird mein Renner jetzt doch noch was. Die komische Miché Kassette gibts nimmer, dafür bekomme ich aber eine neue HR-Nabe. Hab schon wieder richtig Lust aufs Rennradl


----------



## zuki (5. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die kolben waren eigntl nicht weit draussen. Hab nur die beläge bewegt.
> Hab ne avid elixir 3. Wenn ich wüsste, dass "nur" luft drin ist würd ich sie mal entlüften, aber möchte das jetz nicht unbedingt machen, da ich auch kein bleeding kit etc hab und sowas noch nie gemacht hab



Das hört sich auf jeden Fall nach Luft im System an. Die kann schon mal durch zu weit ausgefahrene Kolben in das Hydrauliköl gelangen (Habe ich mir so sagen lassen  ). Kommt bei meinen Avids auch schon mal vor.

Jedenfalls ist die Entlüftung mit dem "Bleeding-Kit" ziemlich easy.


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2012)

ja.. hab jetz eben noch etwas dran rumgefummelt. jetzt schleift die bremse nicht mehr, sie blockiert sogar wieder, aber eben erst wenn ich mit dem hebel bereits kurz vorm lenker bin.
also scheint ja nichts kaputt zu sein und es is wohl wirklich nur luft.
hat jmd ne vorstellung was ein händler für 1x entlüften verlangt?
oder lohnt es sich so n bleeding kit zu bestellen?
fahre zwar am WE rennen, aber kann mir von nem kollegen ne bremse borgen, von daher würds jetz nichtmal sooo eilen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung was ein Händler dafür verlangt, aber ich würde es sowieso nur einen machen lassen dem du vertraust/ der sich Zeit für sowas nimmt.

Ich hab mir seinerzeit einfach das Bleedingkit bestellt und kann das Entlüften im Schlaf


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2012)

Das entlüften is nich schwer und das Kit kostet ca 20...das wird der Händler mindestens verlangen


----------



## reddevil72 (5. Juni 2012)

Kann da nur Werbung für mein Stammhaus machen. Aber das gehört für die Rennbikes zum Kundendienst. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2012)

bei mir auch


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei mir auch



Moin Jens,

Schlammschlacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2012)

...so, wieder zu Hause...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

Ist mal wieder total Irre!
Hab gestern früh bei Markus im Berg-Ab Shop Bremsbeläge bestellt und dann überwiesen.
Gerade eben sind sie schon angekommen!


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen
hier wie versprochen noch ein paar Pics der Schlammschlacht am Gurten. Mehr gibt's im Album.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2012)

Da fahren ja auch die ganzen Profis 

Ich räume übrigens mein Kellerlager -> Bikemarkt!


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja meinen neuen RR Rahmen posten, aber der ist leider noch nicht geliefert worden, der hängt laut DHL seit gestern im Startpaketzentrum und morgen ist hier Feiertag


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2012)

mein 29er fuhrpark ist nun komplett jungs...

kleinere änderungen hab ich vorgenommen...

12,7kg...geht noch für 29er fully find ich...

hei jens nein meinte kleinere reparaturen am bike...oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden???

bin dann gleich wieder weg...freundin ruft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

Ob Du am Schlammrennen teilnehmen willst war gemeint...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2012)

Zu kleiner Rahmen Jens???


Sonst ein tolles Bike!


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2012)

Schönes Bike Jens,hab ich neulich hier in BS aufm Trail gesehen 
Aber XTR-Kurbel mit XT-Schaltwerk/Umwerfer, ist doch so nicht Serie oder?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike Jens,hab ich neulich hier in BS aufm Trail gesehen
> Aber XTR-Kurbel mit XT-Schaltwerk/Umwerfer, ist doch so nicht Serie oder?



Das macht Rocky bestimmt immer so...


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das macht Rocky bestimmt immer so...



[email protected]&er


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> [email protected]&er



Steilvorlage!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2012)

bin mir eigentlich zu schade für schlammrennen...

Na ja, der rahmen hat grösse 18,5...vielleicht kleinwenig...

Mir passt aber die geo eigentlich ganz gut.

Hab jetzt extra den gekröpften lenker weggenommen und den vorbau weiter runter gemacht. Spacer obendrauf...

So bleibts wendig und ned so behäbig...

Kurbel hab ich vom element rübergenommen, stütze sattel ebenfalls und den vorbau gewchselt. Bremsen hab ich auch getauscht. Und normal wäre ein lrs drauf mit hutschibutschi naben. Den hab ich auch getauscht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin mir eigentlich zu schade für schlammrennen...
> 
> *Na ja, der rahmen hat grösse 18,5...vielleicht kleinwenig...
> 
> ...


Die Stütze ist einfach sehr weit draußen...

Schon mehr, als beim mir. Ehemals...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin mir eigentlich zu schade für schlammrennen...
> 
> Na ja, der rahmen hat grösse 18,5...vielleicht kleinwenig...
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist nur der Antrieb der Bikes zu Schade für Schlammrennen!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2012)

das liegt aber auch bischen an der geo...das oberrohr ist recht abfallend mit dem knick drin...

Musst mal auch die linie bei meinem bus schauen...lenker sattel ist der unterschied ned so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2012)

jep, da muss ich dir recht geben jens.

Hab mir aber beim monte generoso letztes jahr die gabel geschrottet und der rahmen sah aus wie wenn er 10 jahre auf dem buckel hätte...alles zerkratzt. Der steuersatz musste wegen dem sand ausgetauscht werden.

Auf sowas nhab ich eigentlich keine lust mehr. Da lass ich lieber mal nen rennen aus.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep, da muss ich dir recht geben jens.
> 
> Hab mir aber beim monte generoso letztes jahr die gabel geschrottet und der rahmen sah aus wie wenn er 10 jahre auf dem buckel hätte...alles zerkratzt. Der steuersatz musste wegen dem sand ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> Auf sowas nhab ich eigentlich keine lust mehr. Da lass ich lieber mal nen rennen aus.



Da müssen die Bedingungen aber extrem gewesen sein!


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep, da muss ich dir recht geben jens.
> 
> Hab mir aber beim monte generoso letztes jahr die gabel geschrottet und der rahmen sah aus wie wenn er 10 jahre auf dem buckel hätte...alles zerkratzt. Der steuersatz musste wegen dem sand ausgetauscht werden.
> 
> Auf sowas nhab ich eigentlich keine lust mehr. Da lass ich lieber mal nen rennen aus.


 
Na dann, Wetter kommt aber glaube ich nicht gar so schlecht. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten vom Neuenburgersee.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juni 2012)

ja, die bedingungen waren echt die schlimmsten was ich bis dahin erlebt habe. sintflutartiger regen und das nicht nur mal 10min lang...

musste mir zwischendurch an einem repposten das bike abwaschen...

na ich werde warscheinlich dann doch in estevayer vorbeischauen.

entscheide mich kurzfristig.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Semislick aufs MTB und dann Straße/Forstwege. 
Danke kaputte Schulter


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Semislick aufs MTB und dann Straße/Forstwege.
> Danke kaputte Schulter



Uargh, klingt schwer langweilig.


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, die bedingungen waren echt die schlimmsten was ich bis dahin erlebt habe. sintflutartiger regen und das nicht nur mal 10min lang...
> 
> musste mir zwischendurch an einem repposten das bike abwaschen...
> 
> ...



TÃ¶nt ein wenig nach Eigerbike vor 2 Jahre... Estavayer ist meinerseits obligatorisch, ist eines unserer Heimrennen. Da gibt's nur frei mit Arztzeugnis, wobei das ja kein Problem wÃ¤reð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Uargh, klingt schwer langweilig.



Ging eigentlich. Ein paar fein geschotterte Forstautobahnen und ein paar Trails berghoch und dann auf Straße (durch den Wald) zurück. Fast besser als Rennrad


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich bin heute auch das erste mal seit dem 24-Stundenrennen am Sonntag wieder für knapp 2 1/2 Stunden mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. War eine schöne ruhige Tour ohne Nachwirkungen vom Wochenende!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (7. Juni 2012)

@ doc & reddevil: faehrt einer von euch das golden Race in Schleitheim?


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @ doc & reddevil: faehrt einer von euch das golden Race in Schleitheim?



Habe am 30.6.12 morgens Sprechstunde... Nachmittag vielleicht nach Olten ans Kleintreffen. Ausserdem wäre es das 4. Rennen im Juni...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Habe am 30.6.12 morgens Sprechstunde... Nachmittag vielleicht nach Olten ans Kleintreffen. Ausserdem wäre es das 4. Rennen im Juni...
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05




Bist du Arzt???


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juni 2012)

Der Herr TT hat sich wieder was gegönnt...


----------



## unocz (7. Juni 2012)

was denn ???


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was denn ???



On One... schön aus England!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> On One... schön aus England!


Neeee...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was denn ???





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gestern wollte mein Kumpel nur nach ein paar Parts Ausschau halten..
> Gegen Abend hatte ich eine Nachricht _"..Habe    i r g e n d w i e     ein komplettes 17,5er  29"-EPIC S-Works gekauft ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber leider nicht mir....     

Du stöberst auch überall rum!? 



Jup, ich habe aber ein OnOne in der Mangel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Herr TT hat sich wieder was gegönnt...




...und ´ne schon 4-wöchige Sehnenscheidentzündung!


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist du Arzt???



The real "OnkelDoc"ð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> The real "OnkelDoc"ð.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



..aber was ist Onkel-Doc dann??


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und ´ne schon 4-wöchige Sehnenscheidentzündung!



Wie schafft man das als KFZ-Meister?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..aber was ist Onkel-Doc dann??



Doc Holiday!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider nicht mir....
> 
> Du stöberst auch überall rum!?
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch schon gesehen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie schafft man das als *KFZ-Meister....?*



*...Fachrichtung Diagnose"*, bitteschön!

Danke für´s ausplaudern! 


Habe da schon immer Probs mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *...Fachrichtung Diagnose"*, bitteschön!
> 
> Danke für´s ausplaudern!
> 
> ...



Hast Du doch schon selber hier von Dir gegeben!

Also von der Diagnose kommt die Sehnenscheidenentzündung...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du doch schon selber hier von Dir gegeben!
> 
> Also von der Diagnose kommt die Sehnenscheidenentzündung...



Ich glaube doch schon!?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube doch schon!?



Darum fahre ich mit den Dingern lieber!


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

Habe auch wieder etwas zum Basteln. Für den TT sicher etwas interessanter, weils 4 Räder hat. Endlich ein Kombi in dem man pannen kann oder einfach mal ein Rad reinschmeißen kann. Ein Opel Omega a. In nem recht guten Zustand und Spaß macht die Kiste auch ordentlich. Geht ab wie Sau.


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo erstmal.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe auch wieder etwas zum Basteln. Für den TT sicher etwas interessanter, weils 4 Räder hat. Endlich ein Kombi in dem man pannen kann oder einfach mal ein Rad reinschmeißen kann. Ein Opel Omega a. In nem recht guten Zustand und Spaß macht die Kiste auch ordentlich. Geht ab wie Sau.





InoX schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.




Auch erstmal HALLO! 

Philipp, du täuschst dich - Ich kann Autos manchmal nicht mehr sehen.  
Geht bestimmt auch vielen Zweiradmechanikern mit Rädern so!?
Ich schaue auch keine AuoBild, Formel 1 oder besuche auch die IAA nicht...

Glückwunsch zum OPEL! 

Btw, *bei AUDI* steht *jeder Ring* im Emblem für 100.000km. *Bei OPEL* ist schon *ein Ring* durchgestrichen....


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Ist doch sicher nen Spritschlucker oder? 12l


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

Bis jetzt bin ich bei 13 Litern aber in der Stadt. Außerdem hab ich noch Spaß dran alle stehn zu lassen. 
Ein Sechsender will halt saufen. Die Karre ist von nem KFZ-Mechaniker und ich hab 5 Kisten Ersatzteile. Bastel ja gerne.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch erstmal HALLO!
> 
> Philipp, du täuschst dich - Ich kann Autos manchmal nicht mehr sehen.
> Geht bestimmt auch vielen Zweiradmechanikern mit Rädern so!?
> ...



Glücklicherweise bin ich von dem Symptom nicht befallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich bei 13 Litern aber in der Stadt. Außerdem hab ich noch Spaß dran alle stehn zu lassen.
> Ein Sechsender will halt saufen. Die Karre ist von nem KFZ-Mechaniker und ich hab 5 Kisten Ersatzteile. Bastel ja gerne.



Mal sehen ob Du dann noch zum Basteln am Bike kommst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich bei 13 Litern aber in der Stadt.


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob Du dann noch zum Basteln am Bike kommst!



Habe das Bike heute schön geputzt und bin dann 50 km gefahren. Die eigene Antriebskraft ist doch die schönste.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Viel Kohle für die Bikes bleibt dem Philipp dann wohl auch nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juni 2012)

Bin wieder raus - muss morgen _schaffe´_  ..... 

Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

Och in Potsdam und Berlin braucht man das Auto ja nicht ganz so oft. Da geht das sicher. Und bei 'nem Omega A reicht ja auch Haftpflicht...

P.S.: Bin schon seit einigen Tagen sehr unmotiviert, was das Radfahren anbelangt  Das schlechte Wetter kommt noch hinzu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Kohle für die Bikes bleibt dem Philipp dann wohl auch nicht.



Brauche den ja in der Stadt nicht. Der kommt nur für größere Strecken zum Einsatz. Nächsten Freitag gehts damit zum Heavy24 nach Chemnitz. Für die Städte Potsdam und Berlin hab ich mein Semesterticket.
Freundin kann außerdem auch mal tanken.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Brauche den ja in der Stadt nicht. Der kommt nur für größere Strecken zum Einsatz. Nächsten Freitag gehts damit zum Heavy24 nach Chemnitz. Für die Städte Potsdam und Berlin hab ich mein Semesterticket.
> Freundin kann außerdem auch mal tanken.



Heavy 24 hab ich abgesagt (hatte eine Anfrage in einem Fun-Achter zu starten). Schade eigentlich, da wäre man sich ja mal über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Och in Potsdam und Berlin braucht man das Auto ja nicht ganz so oft. Da geht das sicher. Und bei 'nem Omega A reicht ja auch Haftpflicht...
> 
> P.S.: Bin schon seit einigen Tagen sehr unmotiviert, was das Radfahren anbelangt  Das schlechte Wetter kommt noch hinzu.



Wir hatten auf der Biketour Heute 25 Grad und Sonnenschein!


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Och in Potsdam und Berlin braucht man das Auto ja nicht ganz so oft. Da geht das sicher. Und bei 'nem Omega A reicht ja auch Haftpflicht...
> 
> P.S.: Bin schon seit einigen Tagen sehr unmotiviert, was das Radfahren anbelangt  Das schlechte Wetter kommt noch hinzu.



Genau das meine ich auch 

Bin heuta auch nach fast 2 Wochen wieder gefahren. Muss mich jetzt noch auf eine intensive Vorbereitung konzentrieren. Ist ja nur noch eine Woche...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin wieder raus - muss morgen _schaffe´_  .....
> 
> Gut´s Nächtle



Ich auch ein wenig, ansonsten gibt es morgen aber was wichtigeres zu erledigen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.



ich weiss nicht ob sies schon wussten ...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob sies schon wussten ...



Moin Kai,

Du sprichst in Rätseln!

Ansonsten war ich Heute in Deiner Region mit dem Bike unterwegs!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin diese Woche auch erst einmal aufm Rad gewesen. 24h will ich auch mal 

Was ist von diesem Rahmen zu halten? Hab sonst nur "ganz teure" Rähmen gefunden.

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fuji-MTB-Rahmen-Set-Tahoe-29-1-0____349596.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir hatten auf der Biketour Heute 25 Grad und Sonnenschein!



Danke, weißt... 
Wie kommt es, dass es in Niedersachsen so viel schöner ist als in Schleswig-Holstein? Ist ja nun nicht so die Entfernung.



InoX schrieb:


> Bin heuta auch nach fast 2 Wochen wieder gefahren. Muss mich jetzt noch auf eine intensive Vorbereitung konzentrieren. Ist ja nur noch eine Woche...



Fortschritte wirst du in einer Woche aber vermutlich nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> 
> Du sprichst in Rätseln!
> 
> ...



wieso in rätsel? kennst du rüdiger hoffmann nicht?

da hinten war ich noch nie biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Woche auch erst einmal aufm Rad gewesen. 24h will ich auch mal
> 
> Was ist von diesem Rahmen zu halten? Hab sonst nur "ganz teure" Rähmen gefunden.





welche rahmengröße brauchst du?
habe hier noch einen poison lithium in 42 cm liegen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fortschritte wirst du in einer Woche aber vermutlich nicht mehr machen.



Dann verlernt er aber das Radeln in der Woche nicht 


Wüsst ich auch gerne. Bin 1,78 mit der mordsmässigen 88er Schritlänge. 29er genauso nehmen wie 26er?


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke, weißt...
> Wie kommt es, dass es in Niedersachsen so viel schöner ist als in Schleswig-Holstein? Ist ja nun nicht so die Entfernung.
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich nicht aber mein Kopf fährt ja auch mit. Das Jahr ist ja auch noch halbwegs jung und vielleicht kommt ja noch ein anderes Rennen als Adelsberg. Schaden kann es mir nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke, weißt...
> Wie kommt es, dass es in Niedersachsen so viel schöner ist als in Schleswig-Holstein? Ist ja nun nicht so die Entfernung.
> 
> 
> ...



Das hatten wir dieses Jahr schon ein paar mal. Bei uns 18 Grad und beim Kollegen in Schleswig-Holstein 3-4 Grad und Schneeregen!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wieso in rätsel? kennst du rüdiger hoffmann nicht?
> 
> da hinten war ich noch nie biken.



Auf den bin ich gerade nicht gekommen!

Ansonsten warst Du in Bielefeld Richtung Werther noch nie mit dem Bike?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann verlernt er aber das Radeln in der Woche nicht
> 
> 
> Wüsst ich auch gerne. Bin 1,78 mit der mordsmässigen 88er Schritlänge. 29er genauso nehmen wie 26er?



Eher etwas kleiner!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hatten wir dieses Jahr schon ein paar mal. Bei uns 18 Grad und beim Kollegen in Schleswig-Holstein 3-4 Grad und Schneeregen!



Zum Glück muss ich mir das nur noch bis Mitte Juli antun  Aber dann eben leider ohne Rad.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Woche auch erst einmal aufm Rad gewesen.



Da sind wir dann ja schon ganz schön viele...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Eher etwas kleiner!



600er Oberrohr sollte okay sein. Aber bei RH 42 brauch ich ja eine 400er Stütze bis Anschlag


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Glück muss ich mir das nur noch bis Mitte Juli antun  Aber dann eben leider ohne Rad.



Aus der Region kommen dann ja auch bessere Läufer als Biker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> DWüsst ich auch gerne. Bin 1,78 mit der mordsmässigen 88er Schritlänge. 29er genauso nehmen wie 26er?



bei dem poison wäre die 400er stütze dann fast ganz draußen.
eine gute überhöhung wäre auch zu realisieren, wenn du eine 80 mm gabel nimmst.

stellt sich nur die frage ob du eher gestreckt ober aufrecht sitzen möchtest.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

Bin weg, gute N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Überhöhung hätte ich schon gerne wieder. Habe ich an allen Rädern so (gut am Crosser vielleicht etwas zu viel).

80mm Gabel wäre auch eine Überlegung. Soll vielleicht auch erstmal nur eine Starrgabel sein.

Nur zum Vergleich: Mit welchen Maßen bist du den Rahmen gefahren?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aus der Region kommen dann ja auch bessere Läufer als Biker!



Obwohl man da ja auch gut Rad fahren könnte...


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin weg, gute N8!



Gute Nacht


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Obwohl man da ja auch gut Rad fahren könnte...



Aber du willst ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Überhöhung hätte ich schon gerne wieder. Habe ich an allen Rädern so (gut am Crosser vielleicht etwas zu viel).
> 
> 80mm Gabel wäre auch eine Überlegung. Soll vielleicht auch erstmal nur eine Starrgabel sein.
> 
> Nur zum Vergleich: Mit welchen Maßen bist du den Rahmen gefahren?



bin 1,73 und schritthöhe ist 84 cm.

sattel weit vorne und vorbau hatte ich mal kurz 110 mm mit -17°. lenker 620 mm mit bar ends. das war aber schon ganz schön gestreckt und nicht grade gut für den rücken. 

dann kam das niner.
würde meine gabel noch in den poison rahmen passen, würde ich ihn wohl behalten, aber leider musste ich ja den schaft kürzen ...


der rahmen wäre, wenn du auf kleine rahmen stehst, wohl grade noch passend.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Das Bergamont das ich fahre ist nen 51er. Ist aber auch nicht wirklich so groß. Hat nämlich nur ein 600er OR.

Die 350er Stütze hat noch 4 cm Luft.

Bei einem 42er könnte ich fast im knien absteigen 
Schade nur, dass der Rahmen keinen Tapered Schaft hat.
Was willst du für den Rahmen noch haben?


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2012)

Bin dann auch wieder raus. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2012)

Gud Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bin 1,73 und schritthöhe ist 84 cm.
> 
> sattel weit vorne und vorbau hatte ich mal kurz 110 mm mit -17°. lenker 620 mm mit bar ends. das war aber schon ganz schön gestreckt und nicht grade gut für den rücken.
> 
> ...



Uiuiui,

So Unterschiedlich sind die Koerpermasse. Ich habe bei 10cm mehr Länge doch nur 83cm Schrittlänge. Ich möchte nicht wirklich sehen wie Du z.B. Auf meinem Bike sitzt.


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2012)

Bei mir isses auch total kompliziert. Als ich meinen Rennradrahmen bestellt hab musste ich erstmal rechnen...

Bei 184 eine SL von ca. 86.

Hab dazu noch sehr lange arme, deswegen gehöre ich zu den Kandidaten, die aufm 26Zoll Bike einen -17° Vorbau fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2012)

Wir Biker sind doch alle nicht ganz normal 
Immerhin hat man die Möglichkeit ein Bike so aufzubauen, dass es passt.


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2012)

Ja, oder auch nicht´...wenn kein Rahmen kommt. Hab mich heute so auf meinen Rennradrahmen gefreut, der eigentlich schon vorgestern geliefert werden sollte und was lese ich jetzt bei DHL?:

 "Status vom Fr, 08.06.12 08:54 Uhr  Die Sendung wurde zurückgestellt. Die Zustellung erfolgt voraussichtlich am nächsten Werktag.  
  Nächster Schritt  Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich am nächsten Werktag zugestellt. "

Das ist doch echt doof jetzt


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Moin,

20 Grad plus, Sonnenschein, nicht arbeiten müssen... Und doch keine Möglichkeit zum Biken!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn da los bei euch?
Beim einen kommt die Post nicht und beim anderen gehts nicht aufs Beik?

Ich hasse es aber auch wenn Pakete bei DHL "rumliegen". 
-> Paket soll zugestellt werden und "ist im Zustellfahrzeug".
Dann passiert aber 2 Tage nichts, bis es zugestellt wird. Komisch sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Heute Mittag mit meiner Frau essen gehen, dann die Bude weiter saubermachen. Anschließend Kaffee und Kuchen mit "buckliger" Verwandschaft, dann die Vogelvoliere aus dem Wohnzimmer schieben und weiter saubermachen. Und schließlich zum kroenenden Abschluss Besuch zum Bier- und Steinhaegertrinken sowie dummes Zeug quatschen empfangen.

Mehr Zeit hat dann so ein Tag leider nicht...


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2012)

Klingt nach einem erfüllten Tag....mein Beileid


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2012)

Mit Radln wirds bei mir heute aber auch nichts. Bis um 16 Uhr in der Uni und dann erst in die Wohnung Sachen packen. Dann nach Hause  und dann direkt zu ner Freundin kochen


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem erfüllten Tag....mein Beileid



Ich dachte als Kind auch noch Geburtstag wäre was Schönes!


----------



## daniel77 (8. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute Mittag mit meiner Frau essen gehen, dann die Bude weiter saubermachen. Anschließend Kaffee und Kuchen mit "buckliger" Verwandschaft, dann die Vogelvoliere aus dem Wohnzimmer schieben und weiter saubermachen. Und schließlich zum kroenenden Abschluss Besuch zum Bier- und Steinhaegertrinken sowie dummes Zeug quatschen empfangen.
> 
> Mehr Zeit hat Dan so ein Tag leider nicht...



Weniger im Forum posten = mehr Zeit für andere Dinge (z.B. biken)
"klugsch/?? Modus aus" 

Geh heut selbst zur Post, viele schöne Dinge abholen....


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2012)

Das ist immer wie Weihnachten

Bin gerade vom Studio wieder zurück.
Biken werde ich heute auf jeden Fall, hoffentlich regnets heute nammitach nicht, sonst heißt es wieder Rolle


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja, oder auch nicht´...wenn kein Rahmen kommt. Hab mich heute so auf meinen Rennradrahmen gefreut, der eigentlich schon vorgestern geliefert werden sollte und was lese ich jetzt bei DHL?:
> 
> "Status vom Fr, 08.06.12 08:54 Uhr  Die Sendung wurde zurückgestellt. Die Zustellung erfolgt voraussichtlich am nächsten Werktag.
> Nächster Schritt  Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich am nächsten Werktag zugestellt. "
> ...



Ha, für mich wurde am Di ein Päckchen abgeschickt und bisher ist nichts angekommen. Bin auch schon ziemlich genervt. Und hier war gestern kein Feiertag. Ist aber nicht so etwas Aufregendes wie ein Rahmen.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was ist denn da los bei euch?
> Beim einen kommt die Post nicht und beim anderen gehts nicht aufs Beik?



Bei mir ist also beides der Fall. Aber ab Montag würde ich schon gern wieder Rad fahren.

Ich habe im Prinzip den ganzen Vormittag mit Putzen verbracht und nachher muss ich nochmal zu 'nem Workshop in der Uni, der morgen fortgesetzt wird...


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2012)

> Und hier war gestern kein Feiertag.



Aber evtl irgendwo auf der Route von dem Paket...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2012)

warte auch vergebens auf ein neues 24er kettenblatt für mein 29er.
wurde mittwoch als brief/warensendung verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warte auch vergebens auf ein neues 24er kettenblatt für mein 29er.
> wurde mittwoch als brief/warensendung verschickt.



Heute ist doch erst Freitag und Du wohnst in Minden!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Aber evtl irgendwo auf der Route von dem Paket...



Aber nicht, wenn es Dienstag abgeschickt wurde.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn es Dienstag abgeschickt wurde.



Kai hatte Mittwoch geschrieben!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2012)

Also dann hatte ich diese Woche ja Glück.
Dienstag bestellt und überwiesen - am Mittwoch da!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kai hatte Mittwoch geschrieben!



Es ging um mein Päckchen


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juni 2012)

meins sollte auch schon seit mittwoch unterwegs sein.. hatte gehofft es kommt heute, damit ich meine bremsen machen kann. wurde aber leider nix.
hab jetz von nem kollegen ne bremse geliehn bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (8. Juni 2012)

Gerade in der nähe von Oslo gesichtet. Ganz interessante Zusammenstellung. Diamant ist wohl die Hausmarke einer norwegischen Großkette.


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus, dürfte ein Axman Rahmen sein...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

So, Bier- und Steinhaegersause vorbei und die Gäste sind alle aus dem Haus!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2012)

hallo jungs

gehe gerade mit freundin zum biketraining und morgen ab nach etevayer...werden wohl starten wenns ned grad aus kübeln giest.

thömus rider wirds ja sicher genug haben

Ich bin dann auch mal mit kollegen dabei...der shopbesitzer wird mit seinem kollegen auf dem tamdem starten...passt auf die jagen wie die sau durch den wald...

greets jenso


----------



## unocz (9. Juni 2012)

komme gerade vom train. 
kirchzarten kann kommen


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Hier geht's Heute auch noch aufs Bike. Und morgen wir dann RTF mit dem Rennrad gefahren.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Juni 2012)

ich schwing mich jetz für ne kleine rekom und bike-test runde aufs rad..
welche strecke fährst du in kirchzarten unocz?
kirchzarten wird mein 1. marathon.. auf der ultra distanz


----------



## zuki (9. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich bei 13 Litern aber in der Stadt. Außerdem hab ich noch Spaß dran alle stehn zu lassen.
> Ein Sechsender will halt saufen. Die Karre ist von nem KFZ-Mechaniker und ich hab 5 Kisten Ersatzteile. Bastel ja gerne.



Wie Zeitgemäß. Das kannst Du später dann Deinen Enkelkindern mal erklären.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

Projekt 29" gestartet!


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wie Zeitgemäß. Das kannst Du später dann Deinen Enkelkindern mal erklären.



Warum ich mich mit 13 Litern begnügt habe und die Ammis mit 20 Litern durch die Städte fahren weil alles unter V8 nicht zum guten Ton gehört? Und ja ich war schon dort, kann mir also ein Urteil erlauben. Kats sind übrigens nachgerüstet. Da ich sonst mit Buss, Rad und Bahn fahre habe ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen. Über Rußpartikelfilter kann ich auch nur lachen wenn mir auf der Autobahn jemand seinen in der Stadt gesammelten Dreck auf die Scheibe rotzt. 



Was wirds denn für ein 29er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (9. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was wirds denn für ein 29er?




Ein Fahrrad


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2012)

Mooin...so langsam wirds doof, mein Rahmen ist anscheinend immer noch im Zielpaketzentrum


----------



## reddevil72 (9. Juni 2012)

Noch 1h gemÃ¼tlich auf dem Rennrad. Auto ist gepackt. Morgen gehts an den Neuenburgerseeð.  Wetter hÃ¤lt hoffentlich.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad



Gute Wahl.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Projekt 29" gestartet!




 Ich höre..?!



----------------------


*Servus @ all*



----------------------


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2012)

*Meinem Kumpel.... * 





*..typischer Fahrfehler!!  - Es fährt DER FALSCHE!! *


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Meinem Kumpel.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst doch mit so etwas gar nicht umgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad



Kein E-Bike?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kannst doch mit so etwas gar nicht umgehen!






SACK!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> SACK!!!!



Ach wie schön, endlich wieder normaler Umgangston hier!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Meinem Kumpel.... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden 



			
				ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Kein E-Bike?



Zu langsam für mich 


Vorab schon mal ein Bild: So siehts aus!






(Es wir nur noch Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder, Reifen, Vorbau und Lenker getauscht)


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2012)

cool, da gehts ja mal wieder rund...

Meine freundin und ich sind ebenfalls in estevayer...schalalaaa

irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle auf ein 29er...

wann wirds bei dir zuki...übrigens cool dass dus wieder richtig aufs radl schaffst...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

Komisch irgendwie. Die Gabel die ich bestellt habe und die auf dem Produktfoto ist, sollte es laut Hersteller gar nicht geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (9. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> cool, da gehts ja mal wieder rund...
> 
> Meine freundin und ich sind ebenfalls in estevayer...schalalaaa
> 
> ...



Bedankt. 

Ich bin mit meinen 26 Zoll Fully-Rädchen glücklich. In der aktuellen Bike sind auch noch einmal die Punkte beschrieben, die für mich persönlich ein 29er derzeit nicht sinnvoll erscheinen lassen.

Sobald Principia allerdings mal ein brauchbares 29er Hardtail entwickelt könnte das schon etwas werden. 

Viel Spaß euch in Estevayer!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag auch ein neues Mountainbike geschenkt bekommen:





Die Idee finde ich ganz witzig!


----------



## reddevil72 (9. Juni 2012)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142027


 

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich habe mal die Laufräder grob in den Rahmen gesteckt:





Was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (9. Juni 2012)

Kommt gutð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Wird ja ein Restebike, muss mir aber sowohl noch einen Adapter besorgen damit ich die XT-Kurbel montieren kann und auch Schnellspanner am VR-Laufrad.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus! Das mit dem VR reinstecken üben wir aber noch 

Du hast heute Purzeltag?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Das mit dem VR reinstecken üben wir aber noch
> 
> Du hast heute Purzeltag?



Punkt 1: Gabel ist für Schnellspanner und das VR-Laufrad noch 15mm Steckachse, da fehlt noch der Adapter!

2. Nö, gestern!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

1) Achso! Sonst kann man ja das LR auch so reinstecken.

Dann mal alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## unocz (10. Juni 2012)

auch von mir alles gute nachträglich JENS !!!!!!!






BENDERR schrieb:


> ich schwing mich jetz für ne kleine rekom und bike-test runde aufs rad..
> welche strecke fährst du in kirchzarten unocz?
> kirchzarten wird mein 1. marathon.. auf der ultra distanz




fahre die marathonstrecke 77/2050


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2012)

VOn mir auch alles gute nachträglich


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Juni 2012)

Moin die Herren,

@ Jens 
von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag und zur Vizemeisterschaft!!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle!

@ Marcus

Und bald machen wir mal die HaBe's unsicher!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag auch ein neues Mountainbike geschenkt bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche!! 



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Pic! 
Sag doch bitte mal kurz was zur DT Gabel..!! *Zuhörmodus an*



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mal die Laufräder grob in den Rahmen gesteckt:
> 
> ...



Ehrlich?  -  Mir gefallen weiße Laufräder bisher an keinem Bike. Wirkt oft kitschig und billig...     Meine Meinung!
Hast du eine andere Alternative?


----------



## reddevil72 (10. Juni 2012)

Super Gabel. Wird bei uns im Team von vielen gefahren. Meinerseits bin ich sehr zufrieden. Leicht, spricht gut an und ich liebe den Uphill Modus mit Absenkung. Das Bike klettert merklich besser. Schwachpunkt ist der Remotehebel, welchen ich ersetzt habe mit einem CNC-Hebel, seither perfekt. Da die Gabel sehr leicht ist, ist sie jedoch sicherlich nicht für die ü90kg-Fraktion geeignet. 
Bilder gibst im Album. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich abe noch einen "alten" SLR hier rumliegen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Super Gabel. Wird bei uns im Team von vielen gefahren. Meinerseits bin ich sehr zufrieden. Leicht, spricht gut an und ich liebe den Uphill Modus mit Absenkung. Das Bike klettert merklich besser. Schwachpunkt ist der Remotehebel, welchen ich ersetzt habe mit einem CNC-Hebel, seither perfekt. Da die Gabel sehr leicht ist, ist sie jedoch sicherlich nicht für die ü90kg-Fraktion geeignet.
> Bilder gibst im Album.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Überlege die XMM 100 29" zu kaufen. Die hat ja 32er Standrohre. Glaube die 26"-Gabeln haben nur 30er (wenn ich richtig liege)!?
Gewicht mit 73kg sollte passen.

Danke dir! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich abe noch einen "alten" SLR hier rumliegen!



Oje...    

Jens, blöde Idee, aber kommst du nicht zum testen an einen 650b für dich ran?  DAS wär´s doch!


War heute 1800hm, 70km CTF fahren!    Goil war´s.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oje...
> 
> Jens, blöde Idee, aber kommst du nicht zum testen an einen 650b für dich ran?  DAS wär´s doch!
> 
> ...



Hm, mal sehen was da geht...

Ich war heute auf RTF 127 Kilometer unterwegs und das bei Sonneneschein und nicht wie angesagt Regen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hm, mal sehen was da geht...
> 
> Ich war heute auf RTF 127 Kilometer unterwegs und das bei Sonneneschein und nicht wie angesagt Regen!






Ich sah heute aus wie Rocky!  Hatte beide Handgelenke wegen der abklingenden Sehnenscheidentzündung bandagiert.
Abwarten bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Überlege die XMM 100 29" zu kaufen. Die hat ja 32er Standrohre. Glaube die 26"-Gabeln haben nur 30er (wenn ich richtig liege)!?
> Gewicht mit 73kg sollte passen.
> 
> Danke dir!





Hat 32er Standrohe


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich sah heute aus wie Rocky!  Hatte beide Handgelenke wegen der abklingenden Sehnenscheidentzündung bandagiert.
> Abwarten bis morgen...



Solange Du nicht die Blauen Augen und die geschwollene Fresse hattest ist ja noch fast alles in Ordnung!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juni 2012)

hallo leute

von mir auch nachträglich alles gute. sorry für die verspäteten glückwünsche.

Kleiner rennbericht von heute aus estevayer...


das wetter hat gehalten und es war echt schön heute. Die strecke hat gut abgetrocknet. Zwischendurch hats natürlich schon schlammige abschnitte gehabt aber alles fahrbar.
Hat gut angefangen aber leider ab km 20 magenkrämpfe gekriegt. War teilweise echt übel. Ja übel wars mir echt...fast zum ko**en.

10km ha ich so abgstrmpelt...bis irgendwann reddevil mit dem thömustrikot angefahren gekommen ist und gefragt hat:hei du bist doch jens?? Hab mich dann nochmals zusammengerauft und bin ihm gefolgt. Hat mich richtig aus dem tief gezogen. Nach einigen km gings mir dann wieder besser und musste ihn zurücklassen...sorry.

Danach gings dann aber nur noch schwer und ich hab das rennen einfach fertig gefahren. Trotzdem hats immer noch für U 100 gereicht...von 177 in meiner kt. Fazit daraus...abhaken und nächstes rennen anpeilen...schleitheim.

Meine freundin hat ihr scott das erste mal im renenn eingesetzt. Sie hats gleich von anfang an liebgewonnen und ist die strecke ebenfalls gerockt. Hat sich beachtlich geschlagen und eine gute zeit gefahren.

wünsch euch noch einen schönen abend.

grets jens


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

Moin Jens

im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten hört sich das doch ganz gut an!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Dankeschön


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juni 2012)

nachdem ich die rangliste gesehen habe...jup aber sonst

solsche rennen gibts eben...läuft ned immer alles rund...


----------



## reddevil72 (10. Juni 2012)

Habe auch gelitten. Am Schluss 3 Min auf Doc. Knapp in der 2. Hälfte. War auch schon besser... Aber trotzdem toll. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Juni 2012)

Von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich.  

Hatte gestern schon geschrieben aber da ist mein Handy abgestürzt.


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2012)

Moooin Leute...


So langsam fangen bei uns die letzten Vorbereitungen fürs Heavy 24 in Chemnitz an

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja mal auf unserer Teamseite vorbeischauen, da wird dann auch während des Rennens dieses We gepostet, was gerade so passiert:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Laktatexpress-Friends/231070520240512

Also wenn euch nächstes WE langweilig ist, einfach mal reinschauen


Und noch ein kleines Update zu meinem RR Projekt:

Der Rahmen wurde endlich ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen und sollte heute dann wohl angkommen


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat 32er Standrohe


 

Die Gewichtsdiskussion bezieht sich nur auf die XRC 100.


----------



## zuki (11. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsdiskussion bezieht sich nur auf die XRC 100.



Jo. Ich habe mein XRC 100 dann auch schweren Herzens verkauft. Die Gabel spricht super an und war das Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.

Aber mit 95 kg war ich dann doch über der Empfehlung von DT Swiss, so dass immer ein ungutes Gefühl blieb. Und einmal beide Arme brechen reicht für 2012...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsdiskussion bezieht sich nur auf die XRC 100.



Es ging doch um die Standrohre der 29er Gabel


----------



## brösmeli (11. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Heute nicht auf dem Bike, aber sonst gute Taten:
> 
> ELSA Estavayer und BerGi Fribourg angemeldetð.
> 
> ...



Und?
Wie lief dein gestriges rennen?
30 oder 60 km gefahren?
Ich fuhr die kurze strecke. War das erste rennen fÃ¼r mich. Tolles erlebnis. Super intensive streckenfÃ¼hrung mit wenig erholungsmÃ¶glichkeiten. 
Zuschauer waren super und haben jeden angefeuert!


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Juni 2012)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Und?
> Wie lief dein gestriges rennen?
> 30 oder 60 km gefahren?
> Ich fuhr die kurze strecke. War das erste rennen für mich. Tolles erlebnis. Super intensive streckenführung mit wenig erholungsmöglichkeiten.
> Zuschauer waren super und haben jeden angefeuert!


 

Habe die 60km gemacht, ist eines der härteren Rennen, vor allem weil man nicht zum erholen kommt. Schwere Beine aber angekommen. Nächstes Jahr sicher wieder.


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es ging doch um die Standrohre der 29er Gabel


 

Richtig, aber in den vorderen Posts hat sich eine Vermischung zwischen 29er-Gabel und der 26er XRC gegeben. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Gewichtslimiten nur mit der Carbon-XRC zu tun haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2012)

Ah jetzt hab ichs gecheckt


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juni 2012)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Und?
> Wie lief dein gestriges rennen?
> 30 oder 60 km gefahren?
> Ich fuhr die kurze strecke. War das erste rennen für mich. Tolles erlebnis. Super intensive streckenführung mit wenig erholungsmöglichkeiten.
> Zuschauer waren super und haben jeden angefeuert!


 

Cool, ja das rennen ist hart weils wie ein CC rennen ist einfach auf 60km verteilt. Da gibts sicher leichtere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2012)

So langsam bekomme ich mit der Post die Krise...Sonst komme die hier immer nammitachs und ich war morgens zum Krafttraining, jez kann ich mir das Paket morgen selber abholen


----------



## BENDERR (11. Juni 2012)

mein paket will auch einfach nicht kommen..
zu allem unglück mit meiner bremse hab ich mich gestern beim rennen dann auch noch so auf die fresse gepackt, dass ich jetzt noch versuchen muss mein schaltauge zu richten für kirchzarten..


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2012)

mein kettenblatt ist samstag morgen angekommen.

gleich verbaut und ab gings.

24-36 ist am 29er schon angenehmer als 22-36. 
ich glaube nun habe ich, in verbindung mit der 11-36er kassette, meine übersetzung gefunden.



kennt hier noch jemand eine adresse wo es günstige, eloxierte (!!!) alurahmen als disc-only version gibt?
irgendwie werden die gängigen rahmen alle gepulvert oder lackiert, aber damit kann ich mich echt nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2012)

Ihr habt auch Pech im Moment 
Dir ist aber nichts passiert oder?




k_star schrieb:


> mein kettenblatt ist samstag morgen angekommen.
> 
> gleich verbaut und ab gings.
> 
> ...



Oi, dann werde ich ja mit 40/26 11-34 richtig Spaß kriegen.
Gut soll vorerst auch nur als Marathonmaschine dienen


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mein paket will auch einfach nicht kommen..



Meins auch nicht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Gerade in der nähe von Oslo gesichtet. Ganz interessante Zusammenstellung. Diamant ist wohl die Hausmarke einer norwegischen Großkette.






reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Wochenende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2012)

> kennt hier noch jemand eine adresse wo es günstige, eloxierte (!!!) alurahmen als disc-only version gibt?
> irgendwie werden die gängigen rahmen alle gepulvert oder lackiert, aber damit kann ich mich echt nicht anfreunden.





Die sind ganz gut

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...th=/Shops/61889209/Categories/"Hardtail Bike"


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2012)

habe ich auch schon gesehen. wäre auch in der engeren auswahl.

günstiger wäre aber noch schicker.
schade, dass drössiger nur noch gepulverte rahmen anbietet. da wäre auch was dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe ich auch schon gesehen. wäre auch in der engeren auswahl.
> 
> günstiger wäre aber noch schicker.
> schade, dass drössiger nur noch gepulverte rahmen anbietet. da wäre auch was dabei.



Eloxal hat ja auch zum Teil umweltbedenkliche Auswirkungen... von daher ist die Entscheidung Drössigers nachvollziehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (11. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch Pech im Moment
> Dir ist aber nichts passiert oder?



nich viel.. paar schürfwunden und prellungen.. aber nichts was nicht in zwei wochen wieder heile is


----------



## zuki (12. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kennt hier noch jemand eine adresse wo es günstige, eloxierte (!!!) alurahmen als disc-only version gibt?
> irgendwie werden die gängigen rahmen alle gepulvert oder lackiert, aber damit kann ich mich echt nicht anfreunden.



El Classico: http://bike-x-perts.com/zoulou-cooma-rahmen.html


----------



## InoX (12. Juni 2012)

Na ist doch eh alles der gleiche Rahmen 

Maddda: Dann sieht man sich ja dort. Ich fahre mit nem Freund dort mit und um das Team zu füllen haben wir unsere Väter überredet. Wird mit der Besetzung mehr ein durchkommen als ein vorne mitfahren. Wird bestimmt trotzdem gut.

Welche Teamstärke habt ihr?


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2012)

Ah das is ja Super


Wir sind letztes Jahr schon in der gleichen Konstellation gefahren und liegen alle auf nem ähnlichen Niveau. Letztes Jahr war es Platz 14 bei den 4er Herren, dieses Jahr soll Top10 klappen...hoffentlich


Hab dich mal bei Facebook geaddet ne


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> El Classico: http://bike-x-perts.com/zoulou-cooma-rahmen.html



ja, habe ich auch schon gesehen.
leider hat der rahmen ein tapered steuerrohr und das gewicht ist auch etwas mehr geworden.
ansonsten wäre der rahmen durchaus in der engeren auswahl.

ein alter drössiger sl 9.1 disc only wäre genau mein fall.
oder dieser hier in raw. mal sehen ob die ihn auch so rausrücken.
http://bike-x-perts.com/droessiger-pro-sl-mtb-rahmen.html


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2012)

So ich war gerade bei der Post und mein Paket war wirklich da






Es wird also ein Radon R1 mit Pressfit Innenlager und Funworks S-Light Steuersatz...

Nachgewogen hab ichs auch schon und ich bin positiv überrascht
Gewicht liegt mit Innenlager, Schaltauge, und Steuersatz (ohne Gabelkonus) in Größe 58 bei 1580gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (12. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, habe ich auch schon gesehen.
> leider hat der rahmen ein tapered steuerrohr und das gewicht ist auch etwas mehr geworden.
> ansonsten wäre der rahmen durchaus in der engeren auswahl.
> http://bike-x-perts.com/droessiger-pro-sl-mtb-rahmen.html



Ich kenne die Leute von Zoulou Bikes ganz gut. Das ist auch der Principia Importeur. Falls Du einen Cooma Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr haben möchtest, schreib mir eine PN. Ich würde dann fragen ob noch einer in Deiner Größe auf Lager ist.


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich war gerade bei der Post und mein Paket war wirklich da
> 
> Es wird also ein Radon R1 mit Pressfit Innenlager und Funworks S-Light Steuersatz...
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schicker Rahmen . Und das ist mein neues Bike.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Juni 2012)

Da hast Du ja endlich Deine Stadtschlampe.... cooles Teil!

*ICH* würde den Spacerturm wech, den Vorbau negativ und natürlich Knickies montieren  Ach ja, Decals auf den Felgen werden überbewertet


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juni 2012)

Ja designt in Hamburg . Spacerturm und Negativ verbauter Vorbau wäre echt extrem . Aber die Felgen will ich tatsächlich noch entlabeln .


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Juni 2012)

Schnickschnack... 

Das Ding erfüllt doch genau seinen Zweck! Ein Bike für ältere Männer und den täglichen Gebrauch!

Hast es schon gewogen


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2012)

@cpprelude Schönes Rad, hat echt Stil


Hab überigens eben nach langem Suchen noch eine Gabel für mein RR geordert.

Evtl werden mich jetzt Cannondale Anhänger steinigen, aber ich denke die passt ganz gut zum Rahmen und beim Selbstbauen ist ja erlaubt, was gefällt Es wird eine Gabel aus einem Cannondale CAAD 9...hier nen Bild:


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Rahmen . Und das ist mein neues Bike.



Ist ja streng genommen ein "ThÃ¶mus"ð. ThÃ¶mu Binggeli ist CEO der BMC-Gruppe und damit auch Chef bei Bergamont...

Sieht gut aus. SchÃ¶nes Stadtbike. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Sehr schön as Bergamont. So eines fährt hier in u Derek kleinen Örtchen auch rum.

Ansonsten bin ich gerade von einer zweistündigen Tour mit 27 Kilometern und 630 Höhenmetern zurück!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schnickschnack...
> 
> Das Ding erfÃ¼llt doch genau seinen Zweck! Ein Bike fÃ¼r Ã¤ltere MÃ¤nner und den tÃ¤glichen Gebrauch!


 
Hahaha .



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hast es schon gewogen


Nein aber die Getriebenabe alein dÃ¼rfte soviel wiegen wie dein Rotwild . Nein so schwer ist es nicht, da Starrgabel und V-Brakes verbaut sind.



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ist ja streng genommen ein "ThÃ¶mus"ð. ThÃ¶mu Binggeli ist CEO der BMC-Gruppe und damit auch Chef bei Bergamont...
> 
> Sieht gut aus. SchÃ¶nes Stadtbike.
> 
> ...


 
Wieder was dazu gelernt. Es gibt aber kein baugleiches von ThÃ¶mus oder?


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute



> ältere Männer und



Wat soll dat denn, ist doch kein Ebike


Vorgestern hab ich die 5000km voll gemacht...hoffe bis Ende des Jahres die 10000 zu knacken


Jetzt gehts aber erstmal zum Abinoten abholen...iwe hab ich schon verdammt Bammel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (13. Juni 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wieder was dazu gelernt. Es gibt aber kein baugleiches von Thömus oder?


 
So ungefähr... Hier mein Alltagsrad, Modell Longrider; 



Ausstattung ist bei Thömus alles individuell, kannst also auch Nabenschaltung oder sowas haben. 
Grundsätzlich 2 Modelle für den Alltag:
_ Longrider
_ Twinner
http://www.thoemus.ch/bikes

Ansonsten, nichts gegen e-bikes!!! auch die machen massiv Spass
Hier mal meines, Top-Speed rund 50km/h (nicht bergab;-)


----------



## zuki (13. Juni 2012)

Ebikes finde ich bei jüngeren Leuten ziemlich Schei$$e (Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß wie alt Du bist ). Die Dinger haben eine bescheidene Ökobilanz.

Von der Herstellung der Akkus, dem Ladebetrieb bis hin zur späteren Entsorgung.

Die Dinger sollte man meiner Meinung nach erst verwenden, wenn es wirklich nicht mehr anders geht.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ebikes finde ich bei jüngeren Leuten ziemlich Schei$$e (Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß wie alt Du bist ). Die Dinger haben eine bescheidene Ökobilanz.
> 
> Von der Herstellung der Akkus, dem Ladebetrieb bis hin zur späteren Entsorgung.
> 
> Die Dinger sollte man meiner Meinung nach erst verwenden, wenn es wirklich nicht mehr anders geht.


 
Zum Alter, ich weiss nicht wo Du mich mit 40 Jahren einordnest....
Ich brauche das e-Bike im Notfalldienst als Ersatz fürs Auto, da ist die Oeko-Bilanz wohl recht gut. Mit dem Rennrad wäre ich wohl ähnlich schnell, da ist jedoch die Berufsbilanz nicht mehr ganz so gut...

Es kommt immer darauf an womit man die Oeko-Bilanz macht. Ersetzt da e-Bike das Fahrrad oder die Schuhsohlen bin ich mit Dir einig; als alternative zu Auto müssen wir glaube ich nicht diskutieren und auch der ÖV ist bei weitem nicht so oekologisch wie viele Leute denken...


----------



## zuki (13. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Zum Alter, ich weiss nicht wo Du mich mit 40 Jahren einordnest....
> Ich brauche das e-Bike im Notfalldienst als Ersatz fürs Auto, da ist die Oeko-Bilanz wohl recht gut. Mit dem Rennrad wäre ich wohl ähnlich schnell, da ist jedoch die Berufsbilanz nicht mehr ganz so gut...



Da sind wir wohl genau gleichen Alters. Dein E-Bike sei Dir gegeönnt.
Was Du beschreibst ist natürlich ein Grund.
Ich dachte da eher an ein Spaßgerät und da passt es mit der Bilanz dann nicht mehr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Vorgestern hab ich die 5000km voll gemacht...hoffe bis Ende des Jahres die 10000 zu knacken



Ich habe heute genau die Hälfte geknackt und damit mein (ziemlich trauriges) Saisonziel erreicht.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

Moin,

also ich nutze derzeit sowohl als Spaßrad als auch Autoersatz auf dem Land das hier:





Und für Kundenbesuche in der Großstadt parke ich mein Auto derzeit in der Peripherie und nutze dieses hier:





Ist äußerst praktisch und macht wirklich Spass!

P.S. so alt bin ich dann auch nicht...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Juni 2012)

Wird ja hier zum e-Bike-Forumð. 
Heute trotz garstigem Wetter 2h durchs GelÃ¤nde gepflÃ¼gt, ohne Strom.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Wird ja hier zum e-Bike-Forumð.
> Heute trotz garstigem Wetter 2h durchs GelÃ¤nde gepflÃ¼gt, ohne Strom.



Moin,

Das werde ich Heute so erledigen!

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## unocz (14. Juni 2012)

moin, 
die sonne scheint wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich auch Sonntag in KiZa......


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2012)

und samstag in willingen ...


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2012)

Und Samstag bis SOnntag Chemnitz


----------



## BENDERR (14. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich auch Sonntag in KiZa......



!!!!


----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> !!!!



Wie es aussieht wird's wohl Top, sogar das pessimistische iPhone Wetter zeigt Sonne und 27"C an 
Fährst du auch?


----------



## BENDERR (14. Juni 2012)

Ja, bin für die Ultra-Distanz gemeldet.. Startblock 13 
du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2012)

Ultra, Startblock weiss ich noch nich....(gestern erst nachgemeldet )


----------



## unocz (14. Juni 2012)

marathon startblock 38


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2012)

was ist das für ein rennen?

wird da immer mit 10 leuten in einem block gestartet?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2012)

na bernd


----------



## unocz (14. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## BENDERR (14. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rennen?
> 
> wird da immer mit 10 leuten in einem block gestartet?



ultra bike marathon in kirchzarten..
auf der ultra distanz gehen so ~ 80 - 100 leute pro block an den start (17 blöcke).
auf den anderen strecken siehts wohl nicht viel anders aus


----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rennen?
> 
> wird da immer mit 10 leuten in einem block gestartet?



Nope, ist nur der grösste Bike-Marathon in Europa mit um die 5'000 Startern 

Wir können uns ja nach getaner Arbeit auf ein Bierchen treffen?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2012)

sehr cool!
die kilometer kann ich aber noch toppen.
für mich gehts samstag auf die langstrecke in willingen. 123 km und ca. 3750 hm.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil bin am Sonntag hier unterwegs: http://www.velo-challenge.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2012)

Bist du die "neue" Strecke in Willingen schon gefahren? Kenne nur die "alte" Strecke von 2008


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2012)

die letzten 3 jahre war ich auf der mittelstrecke unterwegs.

dieses jahr langstrecke.
soll laut ausschreibung etwas einfacher, von den hm her, sein.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

Willingen ist doch in erster Linie eine Strecke zum Drücken. Der technische Anspruch ist nicht allzu doll.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2012)

sind schon coole trails dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sind schon coole trails dabei.



Naja, da gibbet schoenere...


----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Willingen ist doch in erster Linie eine Strecke zum Drücken. Der technische Anspruch ist nicht allzu doll.



KiZa hat zwar steilere und längere Anstiege, technischer Anspruch fehlt hier aber auch


----------



## unocz (15. Juni 2012)

naja kiza wird sich nur auf autobahnen abspielen, trailanteil 0%
aber hauptssache die stimmung ist gut


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juni 2012)

Gabel ist da!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juni 2012)

leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen. Werden aber einige kollegen von mir dort sein...aufpassen jungs...

Muss meinem jungen schauen und werden ein eigenes türchen machen. Sein neues ist jetzt komplett...

Euch allen ein schönes und schnelles rennen.

greets jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> leider kann ich nicht teilnehmen. Werden aber einige kollegen von mir dort sein...aufpassen jungs...
> 
> Muss meinem jungen schauen und werden ein eigenes türchen machen. Sein neues ist jetzt komplett...
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute noch mal kurz trainiert, allerdings mit dem MTB!


----------



## reddevil72 (15. Juni 2012)

Diese Wochenende Familienprogramm. Samstag gemütliches Cruisen mit meiner Frau. Dann zwei Tage Europapark.

Am nächsten Wochenende steht dann der nächste ixs-Marathon auf dem Programm, BerGi-Bike Fribourg. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## unocz (15. Juni 2012)

also bin ab m orgen nachmittag in kirchzarten, vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## BENDERR (16. Juni 2012)

ich auch.. hellblaues "rv tempo hirzweiler"-trikot und weißes canyon


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2012)

ok, naja am sonntag trage ich das trikot von dem herren in meinem profilbild, ansonsten ganz kurze haare, tattoowierte arme


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mathias,

Wie ist das Wetter bei Euch in der Pfalz? Hier regnet es mal wieder zur Abwechslung ...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## zuki (16. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> Wie ist das Wetter bei Euch in der Pfalz? Hier regnet es mal wieder zur Abwechselung...
> 
> ...



Köln meldet: Grauer Himmel und Regen...


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2012)

südwest pfalz , leicht bewölkt 20°


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

17 Grad sind ja für die Uhrzeit auch OK, jedoch nervt die Wetterlage inzwischen nur noch. Hauptsache morgen beim Rennen bleibt es trocken, denn mit dem Rennrad bei Regenwetter empfinde ich dann nur noch zum Kotzen!


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2012)

also der süddeutsche raum hat perfektes bikewetter das ganze wochenende.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also der süddeutsche raum hat perfektes bikewetter das ganze wochenende.



Ich habe gerade das Regenradar auf Wetter.com gesehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2012)

Sonne kommt grade raus! Ich hoffe mal das bleibt solange ich gleich aufm Rad bin und auch noch bis ich mit dem Hund raus war!


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2012)

Basel, wolkenlos, 25"C

Bin erst ab Sonntag früh in KiZa, IDRT Trikot und Hose, weisser Speci Helm...
@unosc: gegen deinen Profilherren werden die Ermittlungen wohl wieder aufgenommen?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (16. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das Regenradar auf Wetter.com gesehen...



Willkommen in meiner Gefühlswelt...


----------



## Innocent (16. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Willkommen in meiner Gefühlswelt...



Ja hier auch, kalt, Regen, Wind. Da steht man morgens auf uns hat schon zu nichts Lust


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Ja hier auch, kalt, Regen, Wind. Da steht man morgens auf uns hat schon zu nichts Lust



Ach was 

War heute morgen schon beim Optiker -> neue Brille und Kontaktlinsen geholt.
Jetzt mal von Semislick auf Profil wechseln und dann aufs Rad. 

Muss auch gleich mal die neue Gabel auf die Waage packen und Bilder zeigen 

EDIT:


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

ich sitzte jetzt hier in Hannover und warte auf den Rest vom Team. Mal sehen was das hier Heute bei der Velochallenge wird?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

Moin,

die Velochallenge war doch sehr angenehm zu fahren. Wenn man mal von der Überfahrt des kleinen und des Deisters absieht waren die 116 Kilometer sehr gut zu fahren.

Wichtig war bei der Tour jedoch immer in einer größeren Gruppe zu fahren da der Wind doch recht stark blies. Ist mir leider nicht immer gelungen.

Ansonsten habe ich für die Strecke nach erster Messung 3:11 Stunden bei einem Schnitt von 37,3 Km/h benötigt. Wird sicher in der offilziellen Ergebnisliste etwas nach unten korrigiert.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juni 2012)

hallo jens, wir zwei sind heut die einzigen hier. Die anderen haben alle in Kitza mitgemacht

Mein sohnemann mit seinem neuen...8,6kg. hat odentlich spass daran. tour mit ihm war gestern um die 26km...


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein sohnemann mit seinem neuen...8,6kg. hat odentlich spass daran. tour mit ihm war gestern um die 26km...


 
Moin Jens (ow) und Jens (od). Jens (od) .


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

Moin Jens,

oder sie sind am Fussballgucken.

Das Bike sieht gut aus und der Junior glücklich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juni 2012)

das bike passt nur der sattel eben leider nicht...ist aber für den kleinen saubequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (17. Juni 2012)

guten abend!
melde mich zurück aus kirchzarten.. hatte als ziel < 6h für die 117km.. insgeheim aber auf 5:30h - 5:45h gehofft.. hat nicht ganz geklappt. 5:58h.
hab wohl am anfang zu wenig gegessen getrunken und dann ab km 60 krämpfe gehabt.. aber fürs erste mal.. 

dachte einmal ich hätte unocz gesehn.. aber war nur jmd mit livestrong trikot ohne tattoos ^^


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

2-1!


----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> guten abend!
> melde mich zurück aus kirchzarten.. hatte als ziel < 6h.. insgeheim aber auf 5:30h - 5:45h gehofft.. hat nicht ganz geklappt. 5:58h.
> hab wohl am anfang zu wenig gegessen getrunken und dann ab km 60 krämpfe gehabt.. aber fürs erste mal..
> 
> dachte einmal ich hätte unocz gesehn.. aber war nur jmd mit livestrong trikot ohne tattoos ^^




nee mitm livestrong,  das war ich ned 
bin mit nem kumpel gefahren daher nur 4:42h (77km)
hat aber spaß gemacht............


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

Der Matze ist auch wieder da, Moin!


----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2012)

moin und gn8


----------



## schnezler (17. Juni 2012)

Wetter beim Ultrabike war mal genial  Ich hatte 2 Ziele auf der Marathondistanz: unter 3:30h und vor einem anderen ins Ziel kommen. Leider hab ich nur ein Ziel erreicht: 3:35h und 1min Vorsprung auf den Teamkollegen. 
Beim ersten Berg bin ich einfach nicht in meinem Rythmus gekommen und ab km 30 hatte mein Körper was gegen die "Gelernährung"... somit wurde das Rennen bis km70 zur Qual und an den Versorgungstellen kams dann auch zu Unterbrechungen. Festenahrung geht einfach nur bei niedrigem Puls ( wird Zeit das ich 3 Implantate bekomme )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin und gn8



Ob das hier gleich mit der Guten Nacht klappt müssen wir mal schauen. Die Honks fahren hier wegen des Viertelfinaleinzugs Autokorso!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

deswegen wollte ich auch grade meckern.


----------



## schnezler (17. Juni 2012)

hier ists zum Glück schon wieder still 
Das Rennen in Kirchzarten war einfach en zu guter Grund um übers WE nach Hause zu gehn. Meine StudentenWG liegt sonst leider direkt am Rathausplatz, da ist lärm bis 3 Uhr nachts garantiert... also gn8!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Die Bände hat hier auch recht schnell die Huperei wieder beendet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Bin auch wieder zuhause. Am WE war ja das Heavy24. War unser erstes 24h Rennen und wir haben viel aus Fehlern gelernt. Die ersten 10 Stunden lief alles gut und wir waren auch mit unseren Mitteln nicht so schlecht. Kumpel und ich hatten Rundenzeiten um die 20 min und unsere alten Herren zwischen 23 und 26 Min. Da lief alles ganz gut im Viererwechsel nach jeder Runde. Gegen 22 Uhr hat es dann ordentlich angefangen zu regnen und die Strecke hat es richtig schön verschlammt. Da wir wussten, dass unsere Alten gerne eine Nachtruhe (ca. 4h) haben wollten, haben wir diese etwas vorgezogen und sie ins Bett geschickt. Von da an ging es dann zu zweit weiter. immer im direkten Wechsel auf einer mittlerweile sehr schlammigen Runde. Die Zeiten sind dann etwa auf 27 - 30 min gesunken. Das war für uns ok. Es war für uns wichtiger auf der mittlerweile und teilweise etwas anspruchsvolleren Strecke keine Fehler zu machen. Diesen Wechsel haben wir dann bis 3 Uhr durchgezogen und haben dann versucht einen der anderen beiden zu wecken. Der hatte inzwischen allerdings starke Kreislaufprobleme bekommen und litt unter starken Kopfschmerzen. Also wieder auf Rad geschwungen und jeder noch ein Runde gedreht. Um vier wurde dann unser nächster Fahrer geweckt und der hat dann für zwei Runden übernommen um uns eine etwas längere Pause zu verschaffen. Wir haben es dann allerdings dabei belassen. Wir waren von der Nacht dann doch arg gezeichnet und mein Rad hatte auch keine Lüste mehr. Das Hinterrad hatte ca. 1 cm Spiel und die Schaltung lief nur noch auf 7 -8 Gängen. Der Umwerfer zuckte gar nicht mehr. Über meine Magenkrämpfe rede ich gar nicht erst.
So haben wir das Rennen dann nach 18 Stunden und 42 Runden abgebrochen aber wir haben viel gelernt und Spaß hatten wir auch dabei.

Nächstes Jahr probieren wir es wieder und Christian hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet.


Habe noch ein wenig mit Maddda gequatscht, dessen Team schon einige Erfahrung hatte und das Rennen dann doch recht erfolgreich beenden konnte. Das erzählt er aber bestimmt lieber selber.


Hier mal noch ein Video vom Rennen. da sieht das allerdings sehr leicht und spielerisch aus. war es dann aber irgendwann nicht mehr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHyV8XFO2H8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2012)

Moin Philipp, 

das Video ist gut zurechtgeschnitten und schön kurzweilig zusammengepuzzelt. Macht Spaß anzuschauen.  

Jup, deine Erfahrungen kenne ich auch noch recht gut. Die hat jeder Teilnehmer eines solchen Rennens irgendwann mal gemacht. 

Freue mich auch auf Idstein24 im August.

VG


EDIT: Gerade gefunden. Gefilmt von der örtl. Apotheke... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvdv_B-Bj7w"]Idstein24.m2ts      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Hi Marco,

das Video ist nicht von mir. Habs nur gepostet um zu zeigen wie es war.
Leider gibt es keine Nachtaufnahmen aber ich denke da kommt sicher noch etwas professionelleres vom Veranstalter.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2012)

moin jungs, da war ja was los bei euch. Ich hau jetzt dann grad ab nach finale...motorrad kommt mit. Biken und mal nach monaco mit dem "töff"

Hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich ein kleines "bikeburnout" habe. Brauche mal was ohne stress.

Man hört sich, bis zum nächsten wochenende.

greets jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder zuhause. Am WE war ja das Heavy24. War unser erstes 24h Rennen und wir haben viel aus Fehlern gelernt. Die ersten 10 Stunden lief alles gut und wir waren auch mit unseren Mitteln nicht so schlecht. Kumpel und ich hatten Rundenzeiten um die 20 min und unsere alten Herren zwischen 23 und 26 Min. Da lief alles ganz gut im Viererwechsel nach jeder Runde. Gegen 22 Uhr hat es dann ordentlich angefangen zu regnen und die Strecke hat es richtig schön verschlammt. Da wir wussten, dass unsere Alten gerne eine Nachtruhe (ca. 4h) haben wollten, haben wir diese etwas vorgezogen und sie ins Bett geschickt. Von da an ging es dann zu zweit weiter. immer im direkten Wechsel auf einer mittlerweile sehr schlammigen Runde. Die Zeiten sind dann etwa auf 27 - 30 min gesunken. Das war für uns ok. Es war für uns wichtiger auf der mittlerweile und teilweise etwas anspruchsvolleren Strecke keine Fehler zu machen. Diesen Wechsel haben wir dann bis 3 Uhr durchgezogen und haben dann versucht einen der anderen beiden zu wecken. Der hatte inzwischen allerdings starke Kreislaufprobleme bekommen und litt unter starken Kopfschmerzen. Also wieder auf Rad geschwungen und jeder noch ein Runde gedreht. Um vier wurde dann unser nächster Fahrer geweckt und der hat dann für zwei Runden übernommen um uns eine etwas längere Pause zu verschaffen. Wir haben es dann allerdings dabei belassen. Wir waren von der Nacht dann doch arg gezeichnet und mein Rad hatte auch keine Lüste mehr. Das Hinterrad hatte ca. 1 cm Spiel und die Schaltung lief nur noch auf 7 -8 Gängen. Der Umwerfer zuckte gar nicht mehr. Über meine Magenkrämpfe rede ich gar nicht erst.
> So haben wir das Rennen dann nach 18 Stunden und 42 Runden abgebrochen aber wir haben viel gelernt und Spaß hatten wir auch dabei.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr probieren wir es wieder und Christian hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet.
> ...



Moin Philipp,

solltet ihr das entspannt angehen wollen und ich kommendes Jahr die Zeit dazu habe würde ich mich als zusätzlicher Fahrer für Euer Team anbieten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs, da war ja was los bei euch. Ich hau jetzt dann grad ab nach finale...motorrad kommt mit. Biken und mal nach monaco mit dem "töff"
> 
> Hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich ein kleines "bikeburnout" habe. Brauche mal was ohne stress.
> 
> ...



Hi Jens,

lass es ganz easy angehen und viel Spaß!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch im Team mitfahren...    ...is´nur sooooo weit weg!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch im Team mitfahren...    ...is´nur sooooo weit weg!



Du stellst Dich auch wieder mal an!

Chemnitz ist für mich allerdings auch 3-3,5 Stunden Autofahrt...


----------



## BENDERR (18. Juni 2012)

3h geht noch find ich.. is ja doch ne längere sache son 24h rennen..

bei mir wärens 6h. da müsst ich ja schon freitag nacht los und wär schon müde wenn ich dort ankomme ^^


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Für uns waren es auch 280 km Anreise. Das Rennen soll aber auch zu denen zählen die etwas mit Mountainbiken gemein haben.

@ Jens: wäre eine feine Sache wenn man sowas mit einem Treffen verbinden könnte.
Und keine Angst. Unser Ziel ist es die 24h zu fahren.
ich will mir einen Autoaufkleber verdienen und den gibts erst wenn wir es geschafft haben.


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Wir sind übrigens auch schon Freitag angereist und haben das Lager aufgebaut und gegrillt. Haben auch das erste Mal im neuen Auto geschlafen. Wir konnten also relativ entspannt an den Start gehen. Den hab ich freiwillig übernommen, weil ich die Erfahrung für kommende Rennen sammeln wollte. War ja erst mein drittes Rennen.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Juni 2012)

in kirchzarten hab ich unseren startblock ne zeitlang angeführt. DAS war geil  
aber viel zu lernen gibt es da eigntlich nicht.. am besten so weit vorne wie möglich einreihen und GAS GAS GAS! damit man sich aus dem trubel hinten raushällt.. mehr isses nich


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

BIn auch seit gestern abend wieder da Bei uns ist alles gut gelaufen. Am ende ist Platz 10 bei den 4er Herren raus gekommen


@ Inox, Du bist aber am Anfang mit ´deinen 19-20er Zeiten für ein drittes Rennen verdammt schnell unterwegs gewesen


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Na ich kann ja trotz der mangelnden Erfahrung eine akzptable Technik und Kraft haben. erste Runde war sogar nur eine 17er. Der schnelle Intervall hat dann aber zur Ermüdung geführt. Haben uns dann auf 30 Minuten pro Runde geeinigt damit man wenigstens 30 min Pause hat. Immer von halb bis um und umgedreht. Das lief sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

ISt aber trotzdem Verdammt schnell gewesen, war nur überrascht hatte gedacht, dass du schon länger rennen fährst

Die Nacht zu zweit durchzufahren war sicher extrem, wenn man vorher so geballert ist...

Nachts war natürlich alles anders, als es dann so extrem Schlammig wurde, war ja der Schlamm der limitierende Faktor

EDTI: Wie schon krass wie sich das Wetter beim Rennen geändert hat...

Ca. 2 Stunden nach dem Start:





Hitze bis zum Abwinken...30°C...
10 Stunden Später:





Gewitter, Regen und alles was dazu gehört. Vereinzelt hab ich sogar Frösche auf der Strecke rumhüpfen gesehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr probieren wir es wieder und Christian hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet.



Interesse? Ich MUSS mitfahren 

P.S.: 15° C, Regen und bis vorhin noch Gewitter. Diese Woche werde ich höchstens 3x aufs Rad kommen. Es sei denn, ich nehme es mit nach Berlin.


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Frösche hab ich in der Nacht auch mehrfach gesehen. Als ich dann Licht an Helm und Lenker hatte waren zumindest die Lichtverhältnisse sehr gut.

@Christian: sehr gut!


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

Diese Geliehene Lupine war überigens der Nackte wahnsinn, war Taghell

Wenn ich jetzt noch die 900 über hätte


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Das glaube ich dir gerne. Ich bin mit der Chinalampe (50 â¬) am Helm fÃ¼r die Ferne und die Karma (100â¬) am Lenker fÃ¼r die NÃ¤he auch sehr gut gefahren. Kanns mir fast nicht heller vorstellen.
Hattest du auch solche Problem mit der Brille? Meine ist mir oft beschlagen. Gibts da MÃ¶glichkeiten das zu umgehen?


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre eigentlich immer ohne Brille.  Hab mir die von meinem Vater geliehen.

Bin nur Tagsüber mit Brille wegen Heuschnupfenproblemen gefahren. Beschlagen ist die mir nicht...Hatte das bei ner anderen Brille aber auch schon des öfteren. Kommt evtl darauf an, wie da die Luft zirkulieren kann. Evtl  kann ja jemand anderes hier da mehr zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Hatte aber auch nur solche Probleme als es richtig nass war. Da wollte ich nicht ohne fahren und die Brille hat auch einiges an Schlamm abgehalten der sonst sicherlich ins Auge gegangen wäre. Vielleicht gehört das ja dazu wie so manch anderes auch.


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

Denke ich auch, 24h Rennen sind kein Ponyhof^^


Mal was anderes, meine Cannondale Gabel ist geliefert worden und das R1 wächst so langsam


----------



## BENDERR (18. Juni 2012)

ui. sehr schick!


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

sieht gut aus.
was wiegt die Gabel und was hast du dafür gelöhnt?


Du wirst bestimmt schneller fertig als ich.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2012)

Passt perfekt!


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

Danke euch

Gabel liegt ungekÃ¼rzt bei ca 450gramm... bezahlt hab ich 84â¬+Versand




> Du wirst bestimmt schneller fertig als ich.



Mal sehen, muss jetzt auch erstmal wieder etwas sparen/jobben


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Für uns waren es auch 280 km Anreise. Das Rennen soll aber auch zu denen zählen die etwas mit Mountainbiken gemein haben.
> 
> @ Jens: wäre eine feine Sache wenn man sowas mit einem Treffen verbinden könnte.
> Und keine Angst. Unser Ziel ist es die 24h zu fahren.
> ich will mir einen Autoaufkleber verdienen und den gibts erst wenn wir es geschafft haben.



Ich wäre auch am Freitag angereist! Und ein kleiner Trick ist es trotz Abbruch während des Rennens am frühen morgen sich 10 Minuten vor Rennende noch mal aufzurappeln und noch eine Runde ins Ziel zu zuckeln. Somit wird man dann als Finisher gewertet!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Diese Geliehene Lupine war Ã¼berigens der Nackte wahnsinn, war Taghell
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt noch die 900â¬ Ã¼ber hÃ¤tte



Die Betty? Die habe ich fÃ¼r den Lenker und die Kharma Evo steckt dann auf dem Helm. Macht geniales Flutlicht wie ich wieder am Alfsee erleben durfte!


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

Genau die, einfach der wahnsinn das Gerät


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Genau die, einfach der wahnsinn das Gerät



An der konnte ich nicht vorbeigehen obwohl ich auch schon den "Big Bang" von B&M im Bestand habe. Ich muss beim nächsten Nightride mal alle drei Lampen anbasteln, mal sehen wer dann von vorne kommend noch irgendeinen Weg erkennen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch am Freitag angereist! Und ein kleiner Trick ist es trotz Abbruch während des Rennens am frühen morgen sich 10 Minuten vor Rennende noch mal aufzurappeln und noch eine Runde ins Ziel zu zuckeln. Somit wird man dann als Finisher gewertet!



Leider hatte ich sehr wenig beim Abbruch zu melden weil ich mal eine Stunde geschlafen habe und in der Zeit beschlossen wurde dass das Band abgegeben wird. Als ich dann wieder wach und auf dem stillen Örtchen war und ein großes Stück gegessen hatte wäre ich gern wieder weiter gefahren. Mein Vater hatte auch noch Kraft, konnte sich gegen die beiden anderen jedoch  nicht durchsetzen, weil die, besonders der ausgefallene Fahrer, eine schlechte Stimmung verbreitet haben und angefangen haben mit dem Abbau. Das wird nächstes Jahr definitiv anders. 
Darauf lass ich mich nicht mehr ein. Das war eine der Erfahrungen! Auch wenn es doof ist über nicht anwesende zu lästern aber der eine hat es auch eingesehen und sich heute fast schon dafür entschuldigt.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, in der Nacht muss man sich durchbeißen. Ist teilweise echt eine Quälerei gegen den Inneren Schweinehund anzukämpfen. Irgendwann morgens wird das aber wieder deutlich besser.

Wir haben letztes Jahr im Alfseevierer am frühen morgen auch für ca. 2 Stunden pausiert und sind dann anschließend weitergefahren.


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

Ist auch richtig so. Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das wird nächstes Jahr definitiv anders.
> Darauf lass ich mich nicht mehr ein.


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2012)

Jup die Nacht ist nunmal einmal durch die Hölle und zurück...aber gut dass die Schmerzrezeptoren an Alzheimer leiden, im nächsten Jahr kommen alle wieder


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>



Nur damit du weißt auf was du dich einlässt. Wenn ich kein Bock mehr habe müsst ihr beenden. Wie steh ich denn sonst da wenn mein Team nochmal schlapp macht.


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Juni 2012)

abend zusammen. war gerade das wochenende unterwegs, leider nur am samstag gemütlich auf dem bike... dafür bis heute abend wochenende;-)))

schade habt ihr die 24h nicht ins ziel gebracht. 4er-team ist schon hart, die couples oder singles haben meine absolute hochachtung.

wir sind letztes jahr in davos gefahren, habens da unter die ersten 10 geschafft. war eine super erfahrung. leider mussten wir kurz vor dem rennen einen starken fahrer ersetzen. der ersatzmann hats gut gemacht, konnte aber die pace des rests nicht ganz mithalten. wir haben vom start bis 2200h rundenwechsel gefahren, dann die nacht jeweils für 4h im zweierteam und wechsel alle 2 runden, war etwas langsamer als am tag, ging aber. dann ab 0600h wieder alle runden wechsel bis zum schluss.

licht... es gibt nur eine alternative zu viel licht... mehr licht;-))). ich fahre mittlerweile mit einer wilma am lenker und einer piko am helm. die lampen sind nicht ganz gratis, ok. aber sie halten ewig und die bikesaison, insbesondere die feierabendrunden werden um monate verlängert.

was waren unsere take-home-messages?
- das team muss stimmen, die fahrer sollten ungefähr gleich stark sein, sonst stimmen die ambitionen nicht überein und frust kommt auf. deshalb dieses jahr auch startverzicht, weil wir kein solches team zusammengebracht haben.
- material und kleider optimal zusammenstellen, in 24h kann das wetter alles bieten.
- die rolle ist super, ausfahren und warmfahren nach und vor dem wechsel fördert die erholung
- essen... regelmässig, vor allem auch in der nacht und gegen den schluss
- wir hatten keine betreuung dabei, jeder hat den übernächsten betreut... das ging, aber eigentlich zu wenig erholung: fahren (20-23min). ausfahren, umziehen, warmhalten, essen, dann kochen für den nächsten, umziehen, warmfahren, nächste runde... die stunde pause wird mit der zeit sehr kurz.
- wir gehen sicher mal wieder...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2012)

Morgääään


Joa das mit dem gleichstarken Team ist sonne Sache.

Ein viel langsamerer Fahrer geht eigentlich gar nicht. Einer, der schneller als die Drei anderen ist, ist da schon eher zu verkraften, wenn es dem einzelnen nichts ausmacht, dass die anderen langsamer sind

Betreuermäßig sind eigentlich 2 Betreuer pro 4er Team minimum...Wir hatten drei, weil wir schließlich ein Auto und ein Wohnmobil noch von Chemnitz nach Wuppertal fahren mussten

Wechselmäßig sind wir so gefahren, dass jeder immer eine Runde gefahren ist....ab 10 Uhr durfte jeder einmal 2 Stunden Pause machen und die anderen sind im selben Rythmus weiter gefahren.


----------



## InoX (19. Juni 2012)

Wir hatten auch nur einen Betreuer. Sie hat dann aber auch geschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2012)

Eben war ich endlich mal wieder Rad fahren. Und jetzt geht es noch zum Orthopäden - 8 Minuten in Eigenregie 'nen Ultraschallkopf über's Knie reiben  Was auch immer das bringen soll.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Eben war ich endlich mal wieder Rad fahren. *Und jetzt geht es noch zum Orthopäden - 8 Minuten *in Eigenregie* 'nen Ultraschallkopf über's Knie reiben  Was auch immer das bringen soll.


Teil 1: 

Teil 2:


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2012)

das soll die durchblutung anregen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juni 2012)

Hättest du ihm jetzt nicht sagen dürfen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Teil 1:


Wann saßt du das letzte Mal auf dem Rad?



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Teil 2:



Jo, die Schwester schickt einen da hinter so'nen Vorhang, schmiert das Ultraschallgel auf den Ultraschallkopf und dann kannste dich selbst "behandeln"...



k_star schrieb:


> das soll die durchblutung anregen.



Gut, dass du mir sowas sagen kannst und mir der Arzt sowas ohne Kommentar aufbrummt 

Hat hier vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Kinesiotape gemacht? Wenn ich wieder da bin (jetzt lohnt es ja nicht mehr viel), würde ich so eine Behandlung gerne mal ausprobieren. Hat mir der Orthopäde auch vorgeschlagen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wann saßt du das letzte Mal auf dem Rad?


Am WE.

90+100km mit dem RR vom Papa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2012)

Na das klingt doch super.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Juni 2012)

kinesiotape ist gut. aber nur so gut, wie derjenige der es anwendet... optimalerweise ein sportarzt oder physio mit erfahrung in der jeweiligen sportart.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (19. Juni 2012)

Sind das diese blauen Bänder die sich neuerdings alle aufkleben?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2012)

ja, aber die gibts auch in rosa oder so.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> kinesiotape ist gut. aber nur so gut, wie derjenige der es anwendet... optimalerweise ein sportarzt oder physio mit erfahrung in der jeweiligen sportart.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Hat meine Physiotherpeutin auch bei meiner Schulter gemacht. 
Hat echt geholfen -> aber auch sie sagt, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, kann man schon eher was kaputt machen, als dass es hilft!

(Die machen ja nicht ohne Grund Lehrgänge und Scheine)


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Sind das diese blauen Bänder die sich neuerdings alle aufkleben?



genau. und da beginnt es auch schon. die farben sind nicht eine farbe des persönlichen geschmacks, sondern der anwendung. einfach so ein lustiges tape aufkleben ist nicht der sinn der sache und kann sogar schaden...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> kinesiotape ist gut. aber nur so gut, wie derjenige der es anwendet... optimalerweise ein sportarzt oder physio mit erfahrung in der jeweiligen sportart.



Würde ich dann ja auch nicht selbst machen. Mein Orthopäde ist Sportarzt.
Ist zwar, wenn man mal von der Haltbarkeit ausgeht, kein ganz billiger Spaß, aber wenn es was bringt, würde ich es ausprobieren...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hättest du ihm jetzt nicht sagen dürfen...



Du Schelm, ich glaube ich weiß was Du damit andeuten willst!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2012)

Oh Mann, jetzt hab' ich's auch (erst).


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2012)

Und ich dachte ich bin Heute wieder 29 Kilometer mit 720 Höhenmetern auf dem MTB gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (20. Juni 2012)

not race... aber wird trotzdem toll...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

ouh...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

Hab jetzt so 'ne Stütze:


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

Die Frage: Mit wieviel Nm anziehen?

Drauf steht 22Nm.

Sattel ist ein Speedneedle.

Bei den derzeitigen 10Nm hat die Klemmung seitliches Spiel...


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2012)

WaaaaaaaaaaasoO

Normal sind bei Syntace Tune und Co 5nm


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

Ist so.


tune & Co haben ja 'ne ganz andere Klemmung, mit 2 Schrauben.

Bei meiner ist es ja nur eine Schraube.


Hab Angst um meinen Speedy :-(


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2012)

Ja aber selbst bei 3 nm dürfte da nix wackeln... Evtl verklemmt sich ja da die Schraube oder so...


----------



## zuki (20. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Frage: Mit wieviel Nm anziehen?
> 
> Drauf steht 22Nm.
> 
> Sattel ist ein Speedneedle.



Du hast halt nur eine Schraube die die Klemmkraft aufbringen muss. Bei vielen Sattelstützen mit zwei Schrauben wird mit je 10Nm angezogen.

Wobei dann wirklich die Frage ist ob der Sattel bei jeder Klemmung mit macht. Es kommt auch auf die Fläche an, auf der sich die Kraft verteilt.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2012)

passt die klemmung überhaupt richtig bei einem speedneedle?

die sattelstreben sind ja größer dimensioniert als bei einem sattel mit stahlstreben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

Ich mache mal ein Bild...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> *Du hast halt nur eine Schraube die die Klemmkraft aufbringen muss. Bei vielen Sattelstützen mit zwei Schrauben wird mit je 10Nm angezogen.
> *
> *Wobei dann wirklich die Frage ist ob der Sattel bei jeder Klemmung mit macht.* Es kommt auch auf die Fläche an, auf der sich die Kraft verteilt.


*Genau*.

*Darin liegt ja mein Bedenken *


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> passt die klemmung überhaupt richtig bei einem speedneedle?
> 
> die sattelstreben sind ja größer dimensioniert als bei einem sattel mit stahlstreben.


Würde sagen ja.

Sie sind höher. Mehr nicht.


----------



## zuki (20. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> *Genau*.
> 
> *Darin liegt ja mein Bedenken *



Hmm...eigentlich muss man da eine Angabe vom Sattelstützenhersteller bekommen. Meine aktuelle Stütze verträgt laut Anleitung nur 7mm Rails.
Also keine ovalisierten Carbonstreben.

Ich würde da lieber nix riskieren .


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

Die Streben schließen ordentlich mit der Aufnahme ab.
Bilder kommen gleich.


Ich habe tune gerade angeschrieben...

Falls ich kein OK bekomme, nehme ich halt den Arione... :-/


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

nach 3 1/2 Wochen Stillstand mit einigen Feierlichkeiten und dem 24h-Rennen habe ich heute mal wieder einen Erfolg auf der Waage verzeichnet! Das nächste Kilo ist weg und somit sind es insgesamt inzwischen -13,5 Kg!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. 

Optisch sieht das mit der Klemmung für den Speedneedle gut aus, aber auf die Antwort von Tune zu warten empfinde ich nicht als falsch!


----------



## zuki (20. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich habe tune gerade angeschrieben...



Das ist wohl die beste Lösung!:thumbup:


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> not race... aber wird trotzdem toll...



Sieht schon mal sehr interessant aus!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> *nach 3 1/2 Wochen Stillstand mit einigen Feierlichkeiten und dem 24h-Rennen habe ich heute mal wieder einen Erfolg auf der Waage verzeichnet! Das nächste Kilo ist weg und somit sind es insgesamt inzwischen -13,5 Kg!*
> 
> ...


*Cool *

*Jo*


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die beste Lösung!:thumbup:


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

Melde mich auch mal zurück. KiZa lief ganz gut waren dann 6:17 auf der Ultra, Wetter war top, die Veranstaltung auch (man sollte zwar mal ein paar Trails spenden aber ist eben konditionell interessant )
Weder Unocz noch Benderr hab ich gesehen, war aber mit `nem Kumpel unterwegs und wir sind gut zusammen gefahren 

Heute dann nochmal Weihnachten gehabt (Pakete abgeholt):




neue Treter (Giro Code)




neues Tretinstrument fürs Flash (FSA K-Force light)


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

@Daniel: 

Bis zu welcher Größe gibt's die Giros eigentlich?

Hast die K-Force light günstig bekommen?


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

k.A. fallen jedenfalls sehr klein aus, habe bei Shimano 43, bei Diadora 44 und bei Giro 44.5 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Haltbarkeit ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2012)

Abend zusammen!

hübsche Einkäufe 

Ich freu mich auch schon auf Freitag, mein LRS sollte mittlerweile zuhause liegen.
Nächsten Monat kommt der Rahmen und dann wird auch bei mir geschraubt.


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

Beweisfotos vom WE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (20. Juni 2012)

ich glaub ich hab dich gesehn!
startblock 15?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> k.A. fallen jedenfalls sehr klein aus, habe bei Shimano 43, bei Diadora 44 und bei Giro 44.5
> Bin mal gespannt wie die Haltbarkeit ist.


Oh, sieht dann nicht gut aus für mich...


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab dich gesehn!
> startblock 15?



Ja.
Eigentlich Startblock 4, mein Kollege ist allerdings zum ersten Mal den Ultra gefahren und wurde deshalb in 15 gesteckt, da ist man eben solidarisch


----------



## BENDERR (20. Juni 2012)

jaa. ich war eigntl startblock 13. mein kollege ebenfalls 15.
wir warn die zwei hellblauen in der 1. reihe..


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh, sieht dann nicht gut aus für mich...



Langfuss ?? 

Bin eher der Breitfuss, musste bei Shimano immer die "wide" Modelle fahren, SIDI, Scott und S-Works haben nicht gepasst, zu schmal, die High-End Shimanos sind einfach zu schwer, Northwave passte einfach nicht deshalb ist es der Giro geworden. Bin mal gespannt ob der genauso haltbar/unzerstörbar ist wie meine Shimano SH-M225...


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> jaa. ich war eigntl startblock 13. mein kollege ebenfalls 15.
> wir warn die zwei hellblauen in der 1. reihe..



AHA!! die zwei mit den Canyons. 
Ist schon witzig wie klein die Welt doch ist. Ihr wart aber schnell weg am Start....


----------



## BENDERR (20. Juni 2012)

Genau!
ja, wir habens am anfang gut brennen lassen.. haben dann aber schnell auch wieder tempo rausgenommen weils für uns beide der erste marathon war ^^


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Langfuss ??
> 
> Bin eher der Breitfuss, musste bei Shimano immer die "wide" Modelle fahren, SIDI, Scott und S-Works haben nicht gepasst, zu schmal, die High-End Shimanos sind einfach zu schwer, Northwave passte einfach nicht deshalb ist es der Giro geworden. Bin mal gespannt ob der genauso haltbar/unzerstörbar ist wie meine Shimano SH-M225...


Jepp...

Wichtiger ist doch, dass sie zu deinen Füßen passen, als dass sie "ewig" halten...


N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Genau!
> ja, wir habens am anfang gut brennen lassen.. haben dann aber schnell auch wieder tempo rausgenommen weils für uns beide der erste marathon ^^



Jaja, hohes Anfangstempo bezahlt man sonst sehr schmerzhaft auf der Langstrecke....



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jepp...
> 
> Wichtiger ist doch, dass sie zu deinen Füßen passen, als dass sie "ewig" halten...
> 
> ...


Richtig, hab eben immer einen für alles, d.h. auch zum laufen aufm AC.
GN8


----------



## BENDERR (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, das durfte ich ab KM 60 feststellen.. aber hat ja noch für ne passable zeit gereicht.. 

GN8


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2012)

Mittach Leute


Ach der Tag fängt schon geil an, hab gerade nen Racing Raph PSC in 2.1 mit 440gr bekommen


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2012)

Am besten sind immernoch meine RoRo in 2,25 mit unter 420g bzw. 430


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2012)

Mein 2.1er lieht bei 460


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2012)

Heute morgen schon 2:20h und 50km mit dem Crosser unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein 2.1er lieht bei 460


Leider...

Obwohl 440g für die 2,1er RaRa gut sind 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute morgen schon 2:20h und 50km mit dem Crosser unterwegs gewesen


-Neid-


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2012)

Meine Conti XKing 2.0SS liegen bei genau 400g (dafür aber ohne Tublessfähigkeit).


Musste dafür auch früh aufstehen. Aber das ist es mir wert - ist schon cool nach fast 2,5h zum zweiten Frühstück zur Wohnung zu kommen, während mein Mitbewohner grade aufgestanden ist


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag
Gestern abend noch 45km Trailrocken mit der Crew... und morgen kommt whs das neue Bike;-)))
St.


----------



## InoX (21. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs,
hat einer von euch nen Ahnung ob diese Matchmaker an meine Mono Mini von 2007 passen? Das sieht mir irgendwie so aus aber von der Mini steht da halt nichts.


----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2012)

die beiden ibc trikots hab ich auch gesehn


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

und ich habe mich heute in Willingen mit dem Lift shuttlen lassen.

Wir sind dann ein paar mal die Freeride runtergefahren!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (21. Juni 2012)

Würde ich auch gerne mal testen. Sonen richtig dicken Hobel unterm Hintern und dann einfach laufen lassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Am besten sind immernoch meine RoRo in 2,25 mit unter 420g bzw. 430



 Davon habe ich 2 Stk. am Liteville.  Beide sub 430g in 2,25.
Meine 2,1er am BeOne wiegen beide über 460g, einer davon knapp 470. 

Und die leichten 2,25er sind keineswegs pannenanfälliger oder so...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

*Fährt hier jemand am Sonntag im Spessart???*


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

Ich bin da heute mit dem Allmountain auf Conti Mountain King Supersonich mehrfach ohne Sorgen runter. Mein Mitfahrer hat dafür den Maxxis DH-Schlappen platt bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Fährt hier jemand am Sonntag im Spessart???*



Nö, ich jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2012)

Ich auch net, ich fahr am Samstag in Wetter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre schon die ganze Woche in _schaizz_Wetter...  

Nur Regen...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon die ganze Woche in _schaizz_Wetter...
> 
> Nur Regen...



Hier zwar dauerhaft bewölkt aber glücklicherweise trocken!


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juni 2012)

ich hab erstmal renn-pause bis 8. juli.. und trainingspause (bzw. nur rekom) bis nächste woche


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre schon die ganze Woche in _schaizz_Wetter...
> 
> Nur Regen...



und ich fahre schon die ganze woche gar nicht.

hoffe ich komme wenigstens morgen und samstag mal etwas dazu.
nicht dass ich die 90km in neheim am sonntag so abspule.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

Nach der Funnummer von heute möchte ich morgen wohl mal wieder eine 2-3 Stundenrunde Biken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und ich fahre schon die ganze woche gar nicht.
> 
> hoffe ich komme wenigstens morgen und samstag mal etwas dazu.
> nicht dass ich die 90km in neheim am sonntag so abspule.



Welche Zeit planst du für 90km ein?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Zeit planst du für 90km ein?



Kai macht wie immer den Überflieger mit 2 Stunden...

















Frotzelei im Stile der OWLer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

bei den hm könnte ein 23er schnitt drin sein.
also so etwa 4h.

keine ahnung, da ich die strecke ja nicht kenne.
vergleiche das ganze jetzt mal mit altenau. da war ich nach 80 km in 3h21min im ziel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kai macht wie immer den Überflieger mit 2 Stunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jens, du brauchst dringend eine Frau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DRINGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

Schaizze, ich werde echt alt und langsam....


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, du brauchst dringend eine Frau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DRINGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hä, noch eine? Da komm ich dann nicht mehr mit klar!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Frotzelei im Stile der OWLer!



da musst du aber noch etwas üben. 



2 sind besser als keine.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hä, noch eine? Da komm ich dann nicht mehr mit klar!



Das müssen wir privat klären... Hab da vielleicht auch was verwechselt.. 

Mache jetzt mal kurz Hawaiitoasts.   Bis gleich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da musst du aber noch etwas üben.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 sind besser als keine.



Du musst auch sein Alter bedenken.


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Juni 2012)

Fahre am Sonntag in Fribourg, BerGi-Bike. 80km, 2500hm. Wetter sollte stimmen. 
St.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schaizze, ich werde echt alt und langsam....



Ich werde gerade trotz höherem  Alter schneller!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei den hm könnte ein 23er schnitt drin sein.
> also so etwa 4h.
> 
> keine ahnung, da ich die strecke ja nicht kenne.
> vergleiche das ganze jetzt mal mit altenau. da war ich nach 80 km in 3h21min im ziel.




Na dann mal viel Spaß 

Ich weiß warum ich "nur" 60km fahre. Letzten Sonntag hats bei zügigem Tempo nur für 1:45h gereicht - allerdings nur eine Runde


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da musst du aber noch etwas üben.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 sind besser als keine.



Ich bin Dir gegenüber auch nicht ganz so bösartig wie der ein oder andere dort!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das müssen wir privat klären... Hab da vielleicht auch was verwechselt..
> 
> Mache jetzt mal kurz Hawaiitoasts.   Bis gleich....



Sonst hätte ich dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit schon ein WE die Zeit gefunden mit Dir im Taunus zu Biken, und mit dem Mathias in der Pfalz, und und und...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du musst auch sein Alter bedenken.



Wer hat da gerade noch über sein eigenes geklagt?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß
> 
> Ich weiß warum ich "nur" 60km fahre. Letzten Sonntag hats bei zügigem Tempo nur für 1:45h gereicht - allerdings nur eine Runde



so lange ich windschatten habe wird das schon.


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Juni 2012)

swiss rules!!! titel der aktuellen us-bike:




für mich immer noch das beste bike magazin, und das seit über 20 jahren!

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## zuki (22. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> swiss rules!!! titel der aktuellen us-bike:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1150919



Die Laufräder mit den Dugast Reifen sind auch wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2012)

Morgen Leute!

Ich bin schon total auf Morgen gespannt. Wetter war schon immer als Lungenauskotzstrecke bekannt...aber jez ham se die Strecke  noch etwas verändert. Morgen gibt es also pro 9km Runde 300hm


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo leuts

Mal ne frage an euch...
Was soll ich machen? Den toad rahmen verkaufen und einen p29 zulegen oder den toad rahmen behalten und auf das p29 verzichten?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2012)

Moin Jens!

--> _*Toad def. behalten!!*_


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

ok, deine fundierte meinung reicht mir schon.

Mal schaun ob das geld für beides reicht...muss erstmal das element msl verkaufen...


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2012)

P29 kaufen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...muss erstmal das element msl verkaufen...



Wie? Das ist doch erst neu, oder?


----------



## InoX (22. Juni 2012)

Solltest den Toad wirklich behalten. Ich mag ja bekanntlich Rahmen die nicht überall gefahren werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Solltest den Toad wirklich behalten. Ich mag ja bekanntlich Rahmen die nicht überall gefahren werden.



Meine Meinung.


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2012)

Toad behalten Lieber noch was am Toad schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

danke leute. Der p29 reizt mich natürlich schon. Da mal was mit blau elox zu basteln...

Stelle mir da lrs mit chris king vor,blaue stütze,blauer vorbau. 

Würde eben wieder ne stange geld kosten und verschlingen, da ich nicht alle teile vom toad rübernehmen würde/könnte.

Werd jetzt mal abwarten. der p29 läuft mir ja ned davon...

Marco: Nein das element MSL ist ja schon wieder 11/5 jährchen alt. 

Das Alti ist neu und für das msl gekommen...


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2012)

Knallhart durchgerechnet könnteste da eher was ins Toad stecken und da ne noch bessere Ausstattung dranbaun...


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Juni 2012)

Als Old-Schooler gibt's nur eine klare Antwort:


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

Toad!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Knallhart durchgerechnet könnteste da eher was ins Toad stecken und da ne noch bessere Ausstattung dranbaun...



Bei Bikes knallhart rechnen? Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer von uns Bekloppten macht das wirklich?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Marco: Nein das element MSL ist ja schon wieder 11/5 jährchen alt.
> 
> Das Alti ist neu und für das msl gekommen...




Ah, ok. Stimmt. 
Muss an der Hitze liegen, die wir hier gerade in D haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (22. Juni 2012)

ABSOLUT OFF TOPIC!!!
meine Spassmaschine ist endlich da:


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juni 2012)

Geil!

(Wobei ich auch für Toad & P29 bin )


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Juni 2012)

Die absolute Härte ist nur, dass ich am WE aufs CC-Bike "muss" und das neue im Keller steht... aber 80km Marathon sind nicht das Terrain für das Bike. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juni 2012)

Es gibt glaube ich schlimmeres 

Wobei so ein frisch aufgebautes Rad natürlich gefahren will.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

werde das toad mal bischen aufmotzen.

Bin grad an einer BFO dran

Möchte noch einen LRS mit roten naben,ZTR Crest haben füür schnellspanner. Die jetzigen mit den grünen tune naben passen einfach ned. 

Würde also auch tauschen. Oder verkaufe den LRS mit tune naben/crest und speichenmix DT rev/sapim.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

bilder für euch...finale 2012





















weitere schöne und lustige bilder im album...


----------



## zuki (22. Juni 2012)

Endlich mal wieder schöne Bilder Doc!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Stimmt.
> Muss an der Hitze liegen, die wir hier gerade in D haben...



Bewölkt und 19 Grad!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> ABSOLUT OFF TOPIC!!!
> meine Spassmaschine ist endlich da:



Geil der Gerät!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder schöne Bilder Doc!


h 

Ja ich weiss, hat ne weile gedauert...war bei uns au ned schön wetter in letzter zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juni 2012)

@reddevil72: pornicious  


Btw.: Tooooor!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @reddevil72: pornicious
> 
> 
> Btw.: Tooooor!



1:0!  Ich habe wegen einer zu sehr ausgedehnten Biketour sogar den Anpfiff verpasst... Da stand ich beim Abseitstor noch unter der Dusche!


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Juni 2012)

what a day!!! zuerst bringt der chef persönlich das neue bike. dann noch ein super-geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner frau: gopro hero 2.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> what a day!!! zuerst bringt der chef persönlich das neue bike. dann noch ein super-geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner frau: gopro hero 2.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Zuallerst einmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und die Kamera ist richtig gut, ich kann bloß mit dem Videobearbeitungsprogramm nicht umgehen...


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zuallerst einmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Und die Kamera ist richtig gut, ich kann bloß mit dem Videobearbeitungsprogramm nicht umgehen...



...das wird dann das nächste sein. mal ein bisschen testen. wird wohl eine gewisse zeit brauchen...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juni 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> what a day!!! zuerst bringt der chef persönlich das neue bike. dann noch ein super-geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner frau: gopro hero 2.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05



Das ist doch mal richtig klasse! Alles Gute


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juni 2012)

Von meiner Seite ebenso die besten Wünsche


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 1:0!  Ich habe wegen einer zu sehr ausgedehnten Biketour sogar den Anpfiff verpasst... Da stand ich beim Abseitstor noch unter der Dusche!


Ich war auch noch nicht beim Spiel "dabei".

Anhand des Jubels schloss ich dann, dass unsere Nationalelf wohl ein Tor geschossen hat.

Bin später aber noch gucken gegangen... is ja schließlich nicht alle Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir...


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

So, nach länger Zeit mal wieder in der Disse gewesen. Schönen mit Suicide Commando, Shock Therapy, Covenant und Co.

War mal wieder ganz geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2012)

Na,  dafür warst du aber früh zu Hause...   

So, ich gehe jetzt Lehrlinge quälen und Gesellenprüfung abnehmen...
wird ein langer aber interessanter Tag. Da hört man wieder von Sachen.......tzzzzz.

Schönes WE allen


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na,  dafür warst du aber früh zu Hause...
> 
> So, ich gehe jetzt Lehrlinge quälen und Gesellenprüfung abnehmen...
> wird ein langer aber interessanter Tag. Da hört man wieder von Sachen.......tzzzzz.
> ...



Hatte ja meine Frau dabei!

Ja ich weiß, man nimmt den Sand nicht mit an den Strand!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juni 2012)

Schönes WE euch


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2012)

Morgen Leute!

So meine Beine fühlen sich gut an, gleich gehts nach Wetter Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das Wetter in Wetter hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Auch ein Schönes WE an alle!


----------



## unocz (23. Juni 2012)

von  mir auch noch alles gute nachträglich !!!!!

und nen schönes we an alle !!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> 
> So meine Beine fühlen sich gut an, gleich gehts nach Wetter Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das Wetter in Wetter hält



Dann mal viel Erfolg!


Schönes WE an alle


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

Ich werde dann mal gleich am Alu 29er weiterschrauben und dann mal eine Proberunde mit dem guten Stück drehen.

Mal sehen wie sich das im Vergleich mit dem Carbon 2x10 fährt.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juni 2012)

bin gerade mit meiner freundin von der kleinen o-tour runde zurück. Der neue streckenabschnitt hats voll in sich. Ca 250hm mehr über den polenweg. eigentlich ne schöne strecke aber nur mit fully...das wird schön mit meinem racegefährt.

Sind gemütlich gekurbelt mit einer essenspause im langis...6h.
Natürlich hab ich auch bilder gemacht. Werden dann noch nachgereicht.

Gereicht hats meiner freundin auch. Möchte eigentlich das rennen mit dem scott bestreiten aber hat sich nach diese tour dann eher doch für das alti entschieden.

nachträglich noch alles gute zum geburi...man sieht sich sicher wieder

Das nächste ist bei mir schleitheim und dann gehts ab nach albstadt...schalalaaa


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2012)

Naben zusammen, waren im Berner Oberland wandern, 8h Diemtigtalrunde, da weiss man auch was man gemacht hat....ah ja happy Birthday nachträglich 

Wenns zeitlich klappt Fahr ich auch in schleitheim.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2012)

Dann wart ihr ja auch alle so aktiv!
Um 13:30h ging es heute los, die Beschilderung, Flatterband usw. für unseren Marathon morgen anzubringen. Hat sich ganz schön gezogen, so war ich erst um kurz nach 7 zu hause!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juni 2012)

Morgen 5:30 aufstehen... ey nee...


Wart ja echt gut unterwegs, Jens und Daniel 

Bilder her, Jens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Morgen 5:30 aufstehen... ey nee...


Das ist wohl zu spät... -.-


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Ich habe gestern das neue 29er 50 Kilometer durch die Gegend bewegt. Fotos hiervon werden die Tage folgen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

moin


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

sag mal jens, wegen september hattest du da noch plätze bezüglich schweiz frei?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> sag mal jens, wegen september hattest du da noch plätze bezüglich schweiz frei?



Das hatte ich doch so gesagt. Ueber den Moehnesee Richtung Taunus und dann in die Pfalz zur Weiterfahrt in die Schweiz!


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

gutgut ich melde mich nochmal telefonisch bei dir,
jetzt gehts erstmal raus 


gruß
mathias


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Bei mir auch, bin zum Biken verabredet!


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

frage an alle speedneedle user,

ich fahre den ja jetzt seit ca. 3 monaten ohne probleme, seit dem  letzten marathon hab ich komischerweise poknochenschmerzen........
war sogar so schlimm das ich mich unmittelbar nach der fahrt nicht hinsetzen konnte ???

jetzt hab ich mir gedacht das es eventuell am winkel liegen könnte,  immer wenn ich bilder im anhgebauten zustand sehe , scheint es als wenn  die spitze des sattels nach oben neigt, bilde ich mit das ein ?
ich habe meine eigentlich waagerecht ausgerichtet.

schaut mal selber 









vergleich:


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Bild mit dem Zaun im Hintergrund ist es mMn gut sichtbar.
Die Spitze ist tiefer, als der hintere Teil des Sattels.
Beim Doc ist die Nase höher eingestellt.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild mit dem Zaun im Hintergrund ist es mMn gut sichtbar.
> Die Spitze ist tiefer, als der hintere Teil des Sattels.
> Beim Doc ist die Nase höher eingestellt.



Ich sehe das genauso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

also sollte ich mal den winkel ändern, oder? bei anderen satteln bin ich mit der waagerechten eigentlidch immer gut gefahren, sollte das jetzt bei needle anders sein ?


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2012)

Ist etwas anders, weil der Sattel selbst ja gebogen ist, einfach ausprobieren


----------



## reddevil72 (24. Juni 2012)

Zurück aus der Romandie. GerGi Bike über 80km u 2600hm. 4:58h. Bin zufrieden. Die Abfahrten waren teilweise recht heftig, aber hat Spass gemacht. Schade nur, dass der Rücktransport-Shuttle nur einmal fährt, und das über 2h nach meiner Zieleinfahrt. Also dann noch mit dem Bike wieder zurück von Bulle nach Fribourg, nochmals 30km. Ich denke mal das reicht für heute;-))


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hatte ich doch so gesagt. Ueber den Moehnesee Richtung Taunus und dann in die Pfalz zur Weiterfahrt in die Schweiz!



Wenn das alles so klappt, bin ich hocherfreut!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

zurück vom neheimer marathon. 80 km in 3h34min bewältigt.
eigentlich sollte die strecke 90 km haben. meine prognostizierten 4h hätten dann sogar gepasst.

bin die ganze woche nicht gefahren und 20 min hinter dem 2. gelandet. 
der erste hat dem 2. mal grade knapp über 16 min abgenommen. dazu gestern auch noch das 3. std. rennen in wetter gewonnen.


war jemand von euch auch dort?


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2012)

Achja ganz vergessen vom Rennen in Wetter zu berichten.

Gewertet wurden gleich zwei Rennserien, wobei die, die nur in der einen klasse Starteten schon nach 88min ins Ziel durften. Der Rest nach 2 Stunden. Hab mich dann für beide Klassen gemeldet. Weil ich von beiden Serien eh schon alle Rennen gefahren bin, aber die Wertung im 2 Stunden rennen war mir wichtiger

Dann kam ein Highlight für mich, bevor das Rennen überhaupt begonnen hatte...am Anfang standen alle so im Startblock herum und ein Offizieller trötete fröhlich alle möglichen infos durchs Mikro...
Irgendwann dann: Wir machen die Aufstellung nach den besten der Nutrixxion Cup gesamtwertung...Hab mir gedacht, gut als 7er(AK) wirste wohl net aufgerufen, da aber anscheinend keiner von den anderen da war wurde ich aufgerufen und bin völlig verdattert in die erste Startreihe

Dann haben wir am start noch ca. 20 min gewartet bis der Startschuss kam, oder auch nicht...(Der start war neutralisiert, wobei man ein Safety Motorrad(gibts das?) nicht überholen durfte.)
Naja es kam dann eine Ansage: Noch 10 Sekunden bis zum Start...danach nichts und dann noch ne ansage: "........das Rennen....Pause....ist Freigegeben!" War dann ein verdammt plötzlicher, aber angenehmer start...so ohne überholen usw

Joa dann gings halt auf die Strecke...300hm auf 9km pro Runde haben schon reingehauen Die Rundenzeiten lagen im schnitt bei iwas über 30 min. War teilweise echt Steil (knapp 20% Steigung).

Während dem Rennen hab ich mich eingentlich ganz ok gefühlt, aber nicht sonderlich toll und net schlecht. War iwe komisch
Hatte auch im Rennen überhaupt keine Ahnung wo ich liege, irgendwie verliert man bei so Stundenrennen schnell den überblick...
Ergebnis war aber super, mein bestes dieses Jahr...Platz 6 beim SKS Fun Cup und in der Nutrixxion Trophy auch Platz 6 (jeweils AK)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also sollte ich mal den winkel ändern, oder? bei anderen satteln bin ich mit der waagerechten eigentlidch immer gut gefahren, sollte das jetzt bei needle anders sein ?



An alle needle-fahrer...Das ist ein sogenannter bananensattel. Da sollte eigentlich die spitze vorne bischen oder wie man es eben haben will nach oben schauen. Die einen kommen aber ned so klar mit dem druck vorn. Das muss einfach ausprobieren. Habe das am anfang auch endlos ausprobiert bis dann mal geklappt. Wollte ihn schon verkaufen damals. Fahre jetzt nur noch speedy und bin immer top zufrieden. Gerade noch einen komfor von tune besorgt. Wird die nächsten tage auch mal getestet. Leider 101g "schwer". Da ist mein speedy alcantara bischen leichter (86g).

Zu gestern und heute: Gestern ja die mittlere o-tour mit freundin gefahren und heute kurzentschlossen nach Lostorf argovia cup (CC) gefahren. Man oh man war das ne tortour. Hat aber spass gemacht

greets Jenso


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

schöner rennbericht.

danke für die info jens2. jetzt hab ich mir gerade das gewinde der schrauben im ar$sch gemacht 
welche schrauben brauche und wo kriege ich die auf die schnelle ???


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> zurück vom neheimer marathon. 80 km in 3h34min bewältigt.
> eigentlich sollte die strecke 90 km haben. meine prognostizierten 4h hätten dann sogar gepasst.
> 
> bin die ganze woche nicht gefahren und 20 min hinter dem 2. gelandet.
> ...



Gratulation!

Hm komisch, wer hat denn das geplant? 

Hatte auch keinen Tacho dabei, kann also nicht sagen, ob es bei mir wirklich 60km waren.

Den Start habe ich astrein verkackt und bin dann von einer zur nächsten Gruppe getingelt, bis ich keinen mehr vor oder hinter mir hatte. Im ersten Downhilltrail (liegt auf meiner Hausrunde) habe ich alle Verfolger hinter mir gelassen und war bis kurz vor Ende der 2. Runde alleine unterwegs. Ich war schon ziemlich frustriert, als mir (mehrmals) zugerufen wurde, dass ich gerade noch so in den Top 20 bin.

Nach dem dem Duschen die "Erleichterung" - 4. Platz hinter 2 Vereinskollegen und Anselm Wüllner von Merida Schulte.
Wobei ich es ja schon öfter "geschafft" habe 4. zu werden


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

auf der langen bin ich 16. gesamt und 7. ak.
bin mal gespannt wie viele fahrer da überhaupt unterwegs waren.
die liste am wagen war von 15:03 uhr.





im ziel wars dann anders herum.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> schöner rennbericht.
> 
> danke für die info jens2. jetzt hab ich mir gerade das gewinde der schrauben im ar$sch gemacht
> welche schrauben brauche und wo kriege ich die auf die schnelle ???



baumarkt gibts doch fast alle arten von schrauben. BBis man wieder was passendes hat...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2012)

bilder von gestern und heut...

Polenweg ob Alpnach...grrr   auf 1660m höhe 1200hm am stück

















Meine freundin gibt gaaaaaaaasssss!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Hast uns mal wieder super Bilder mitgebracht...
Da wird man neidisch und freut sich schon aufs baldige Treffen


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2012)

Muss euch doch bischen einstimmen. Sonst kommt ja niemand.

Hab das gefühl es werden immer mehr die da kommen...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hast uns mal wieder super Bilder mitgebracht...
> Da wird man neidisch und freut sich schon aufs baldige Treffen



Das kann ich vollauf bestätigen!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Muss euch doch bischen einstimmen. Sonst kommt ja niemand.
> 
> Hab das gefühl es werden immer mehr die da kommen...



Mein Wissensstand:

Maik, Marco, Philipp, Marcus, Cihan, Mathias, Marcel, Constantin und ich. Dazu dann die Schweiz-Fraktion inkl. Deiner Person.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

zähl doch lieber auf wer, der hier üblicherweise anwesenden, nicht dort ist.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> zähl doch lieber auf wer, der hier üblicherweise anwesenden, nicht dort ist.



Deine Anmeldung hatte ich nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## InoX (24. Juni 2012)

Ich werde nicht kommen. Hab dieses Jahr kein Geld für Urlaub. nächstes Jahr vielleicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht kommen. Hab dieses Jahr kein Geld für Urlaub. nächstes Jahr vielleicht.



Dito


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich die neuen Laufräder in das neue 29er gesteckt habe sind aucvh die ersten Touren und Fotos entstanden:



















Das Gewicht ist nur durch den neuen Laufradsatz von 12,3 auf 11,1 Kg gesunken und der zweite Conti X-King fehlt sogar noch. Das Bike fährt sich richtig gut und steht momentan als Favorit für die Schweiztour im September im Stall!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön! 
Dein Fuhrpark ist der Hammer!
Mein "normaler" Freundeskreis findet mich verrückt, weil ich 4 Bikes habe....


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Richtig schickes Teil, da bekommt man echt Lust!
Bist du eigentlich bei Univega?

Bei mir hat sich noch nichts weiter getan, Gabel liegt hier und wartet auf den Rahmen und den LRS. Meins wiegt dann hoffentlich ab Start unter 11Kg


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht kommen. Hab dieses Jahr kein Geld für Urlaub. nächstes Jahr vielleicht.



Schade!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dito



genauso jammerschade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Dein Fuhrpark ist der Hammer!
> Mein "normaler" Freundeskreis findet mich verrückt, weil ich 4 Bikes habe....



Danke sehr! Das hier ist aber schon fast Low Budget für meine Verhältnisse.

Bei mir haben sie sich inzwischen dran gewöhnt!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

Low Budget DU SACK ;-))))


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Low Budget DU SACK ;-))))



Alu-Rahmen, XT-Komponenten, Reba 29, Conceptparts, etc. Das ist alles verhältnismäßig günstig bis auf die Bremse!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> genauso jammerschade!



*life sucks*


----------



## reddevil72 (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Dein Fuhrpark ist der Hammer!
> Mein "normaler" Freundeskreis findet mich verrückt, weil ich 4 Bikes habe....



4 geht ja noch, da kannst Du Deine Freunde beruhigen... bei mir sind momentan 8;-)))


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alu-Rahmen, XT-Komponenten, Reba 29, Conceptparts, etc. Das ist alles verhältnismäßig günstig bis auf die Bremse!



Das Bike ist ist trotzdem geil und vor allem optisch ein Knaller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alu-Rahmen, XT-Komponenten, Reba 29, Conceptparts, etc. Das ist alles verhältnismäßig günstig bis auf die Bremse!



Dekadent!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Richtig schickes Teil, da bekommt man echt Lust!
> Bist du eigentlich bei Univega?
> 
> Bei mir hat sich noch nichts weiter getan, Gabel liegt hier und wartet auf den Rahmen und den LRS. Meins wiegt dann hoffentlich ab Start unter 11Kg



Moin Marcel,

für Dich mal zur Abwechslung:







Und noch ein paar Projekte:










Und ein weiteres Projekt steht bereits im Büro zur Bearbeitung:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *life sucks*



Hauptsache Du kommst gesundheitlich wieder auf die Beine. Alles andere ist erst einmal zweitrangig!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ist trotzdem geil und vor allem optisch ein Knaller!



Wegen der genialen Farbe mußte ich mir die Karre ja unbedingt bekloppterweise beschaffen!

Dafür wird aber das hier wohl gehen müssen:


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hauptsache Du kommst gesundheitlich wieder auf die Beine. Alles andere ist erst einmal zweitrangig!



Danke! Bin auf einem guten Weg.... und lese fleißig hier mit


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke! Bin auf einem guten Weg.... und lese fleißig hier mit



Das hört sich doch schon mal nicht ganz so schlecht an!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wegen der genialen Farbe mußte ich mir die Karre ja unbedingt bekloppterweise beschaffen!
> 
> Dafür wird aber das hier wohl gehen müssen:



Optisch schon sehr legger....

ABER:

Spacerturm: wech
Vorbau: negativ
Ergon Grips: ESI (ein Traum)
Lockout: Carbon 
Sattel bzw. Stütze: nicht mein Fall

wie viele Bikes hast Du eigentlich zur Zeit?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Rad wegkommt, muss doch nichts mehr gemacht werden?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad wegkommt, muss doch nichts mehr gemacht werden?



UPS Nicht gelesen, mal wieder nur das Bild gesehen


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Optisch schon sehr legger....
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...



Hm, zu viele...

2x Trekking
2x Rennrad
1x Cyclocross
1x Randonneur
2x Allmountain
2x 29er
1x Race Carbonfully
2x Race Hardtail (je1x Carbon, Alu)
2x Zaskar

Ich glaube das ist z.Zt. alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad wegkommt, muss doch nichts mehr gemacht werden?



Und das einzige was nicht wirklich genutzt wurde...


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hm, zu viele...
> 
> 2x Trekking
> 2x Rennrad
> ...


Ich glaube


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Das ist mehr als die kleinen Fahrradläden stehen haben


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube



Meine bessere Hälfte hat dafür nur zwei!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als die kleinen Fahrradläden stehen haben



Aber nur die wirklich ganz kleinen!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Du versuchst dich doch nur zu rechtfertigen 

Ich glaube dass ich auch nicht besser bin, wenn ich arbeiten gehe...


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte hat dafür nur zwei!



Ach Mensch Jens.... Deine Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch Jens.... Deine Armut kotzt mich an



Die Voraussetzungen sind da etwas anders. Ich habe zum Beispiel kein eigenes Auto!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

So Jungs, war nett mit euch! Der "kleine" Marcus muss in die Falle... 

Wünsche eine gute Woche 
GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So Jungs, war nett mit euch! Der "kleine" Marcus muss in die Falle...
> 
> Wünsche eine gute Woche
> GN8



Ebenfalls Gute N8!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen sind da etwas anders. Ich habe zum Beispiel kein eigenes Auto!



und ich habe keine eigene Frau...

N´Auto besitze ich auch nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> und ich habe keine eigene Frau...
> 
> N´Auto besitze ich auch nicht!



Keine eigene?  

Das lässt Raum für Kreativität!

Gn8 Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2012)

Und lebt sich manchmal stressfreier...


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2012)

moin zusammen

Hei Jens...doppeldekadenz!!!!!!!!!

Sieht gut aus dein neues...proportionen ebenfalls höhe sattel mit lenker.

Tja, ihr sammelt eure bikes und ich verkaufe die dinger immer wieder


----------



## reddevil72 (25. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> 
> Hei Jens...doppeldekadenz!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Guten Tag zusammen

Die "2x" sind schon fast grenzwertig, aber nur fast...
Aber solange die Räder artgerecht gehalten werden, sprich regelmässig bewegt werden, ist ja alles gut. Für die letzte Anschaffung musste allerdings auch ein Rad weichen.... Immerhin wird es nun von einem Kollegen gehegt. Problematisch wird's erst dann, wenn man nicht mehr auf den Trail kommt, weil man sich nicht entscheiden konnte welches Rad gerade optimal wäre.

Happy Trails

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> 
> Hei Jens...doppeldekadenz!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich werde wohl den Vorbau noch drehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Morgen 5:30 aufstehen... ey nee...



Um die Zeit bin ich gerade wieder zur Tür rein 
War ein geiles, radloses WE. Heute die erste von 6 Prüfungen geschrieben, bis nächsten Montag folgen noch 5 weitere... Ergo: jetze erstmal 'ne Runde lernen...


----------



## BENDERR (25. Juni 2012)

bei mir fängt jetz auch langsam die klausurenphase an.. zuerst anatomie & physiologie, yeah!


----------



## reddevil72 (25. Juni 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei mir fängt jetz auch langsam die klausurenphase an.. zuerst anatomie & physiologie, yeah!


 

Medizin???


----------



## BENDERR (25. Juni 2012)

sportwissenschaft


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2012)

heute bikefreier tag und was geht ab...wieder was neues für mein toadi bestellt. Wie versprochen wirds jetzt aufgepimpt und auf leicht getrimmt. werde dann eventuell einsiedeln mit dem starten. Mixed team unseren 9.platz verteidigen.

Ach ja, nachtrag von gestern...15. platz von 22 meiner kat.
Aber was solls. Goile strecke und nice trail in lostorf.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Um die Zeit bin ich gerade wieder zur Tür rein
> War ein geiles, radloses WE. Heute die erste von 6 Prüfungen geschrieben, bis nächsten Montag folgen noch 5 weitere... Ergo: jetze erstmal 'ne Runde lernen...


VolksTri


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2012)

Wie war's?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich war heute seit 1999 das erste mal wieder laufen. 45 Minuten im Wald haben mich ganz schön fertig gemacht, boah war das anstrengend...

Und eine Sch...zecke habe ich mir dabei auch noch eingefangen. Glücklicherweise habe ich diese schnell bemerkt und entfernen können!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> *1. ich war heute seit 1999 das erste mal wieder laufen*. *45 Minuten
> *im Wald haben mich ganz schön fertig gemacht, boah war das anstrengend...
> ...


1. 
2. Dreck ey...
3. Ein Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie war's?


Sehr gut.

Mein erster Triathlon.

Beide Ziele erreicht.

1.: Durchkommen
2.: Unter 1:30:00 bleiben

Dadurch, dass ich mega lange in der Wechselzone vor'm Radfahren gebraucht habe, ist mir der 3. Platz in meiner AK durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 1.
> 2. Dreck ey...
> 3. Ein Glück



Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl als ob die Wadenmuskulatur bis in die Kniekehle verkürzt wäre.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> 
> Mein erster Triathlon.
> 
> ...



Mich würden die einzelnen Streckenlängen interessieren

Würde ich auch gerne mal probieren, nur ich bin einfach so ein verdammt schlechter Schwimmer


----------



## InoX (25. Juni 2012)

Würde es auch mal probieren. Brauch nur ne neue Badehose. Schwimmen sollte bei mir kein Problem sein. War 6 Jahre im Verein und war da recht gut. Laufen ist halt nur so langweilig aber vielleicht geht das ja bei einem Wettkampf.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2012)

Laufen geht ja und es ist ja die Abwechslung die den Reiz ausmacht


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> 
> Mein erster Triathlon.
> 
> ...



Hört sich trotzdem richtig gut an!


----------



## InoX (25. Juni 2012)

Hab ja auch kein Problem mit dem Laufen. Kriege es eigentlich auch ganz gut hin. 10 km sind z.B. überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab ja auch kein Problem mit dem Laufen. Kriege es eigentlich auch ganz gut hin. 10 km sind z.B. überhaupt kein Problem.



Für mich zur Zeit leider nicht...


----------



## Innocent (25. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab ja auch kein Problem mit dem Laufen. Kriege es eigentlich auch ganz gut hin. 10 km sind z.B. Ã¼berhaupt kein Problem.



Bei mir sind 10km nicht das Problem, sondern eher die Zeit die am Ende auf der Uhr steht

Laufen ist bei mir auch so ne Hassliebe, mag es eigentlich Ã¼berhaupt nicht, aber mein GefÃ¼hl sagt mir, dass es irgendwie keine effizienteres Ausdauertraining gibt.

Aus jeden Fall ist es billiger als Radfahren, einmal im Jahr nen neuen Schuh fÃ¼r 120â¬ gekauft und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mich würden die einzelnen Streckenlängen interessieren
> 
> Würde ich auch gerne mal probieren, nur ich bin einfach so ein verdammt schlechter Schwimmer


0,7/18/5km. Die Radstrecke hatte in Wirklichkeit knapp 20km.
Die 4te Disziplin ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen: Wechselzone

Tu es! 
Ich habe mal angefangen mit'm Schwimmen im Verein... war auch gut und so... aber...
Bin Brust geschwommen...



InoX schrieb:


> Würde es auch mal probieren. Brauch nur ne neue Badehose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na daran wird es ja nicht scheitern?

Da ist etwas dran... aber man muss es eben machen.
Hätte mal vorher laufen gehen sollen... am Sonntag hab ich nach den zwei vorangeganegenen Disziplinen nicht so gut gefühlt.



InoX schrieb:


> Hab ja auch kein Problem mit dem Laufen. Kriege es  eigentlich auch ganz gut hin. 10 km sind z.B. überhaupt kein Problem.


"Einzeln" laufen ist was anderes als nach dem Schwimmen und direkt nach'm Radfahren...


GN8


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Aus jeden Fall ist es billiger als Radfahren


Das stimmt.


----------



## daniel77 (25. Juni 2012)

Laufen ist Super! Allerdings mit Vorsicht zu geniessen wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist. 

@jens: ein Kumpel von mir ist 16. AK in estavayer le lac geworden, sollte auch deine AK sein


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Laufen ist Super! Allerdings mit Vorsicht zu geniessen wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist.
> 
> @jens: ein Kumpel von mir ist 16. AK in estavayer le lac geworden, sollte auch deine AK sein



Ich habe das bis '99 richtig gut gekonnt. Habe heute aber wieder ganz langsam den Wiedereinstieg gewagt. Ich habe im Wechsel immer ein paar Minuten (3-5) laufen und gehen (2-3) durchgespielt.

Den Laufanteil werde ich jetzt so 1x die Woche langsam von den Intervallen her steigern ohne das Tempo großartig zu erhöhen. Das wird erst dann erfolgen wenn ich mich wieder an die andersartige Belastung als beim Biken gewöhnt habe.

Länger als eine Stunde soll solch eine Einheit aber auf gar keinen Fall andauern. Wenn ich so viel Zeit habe schnappe ich mir dann lieber das Bike!


----------



## daniel77 (25. Juni 2012)

Sei vorsichtig! Ich habe ca zwei Jahre gebraucht um meine Knie an die Belastung zu gewöhnen. Gute Schuhe sin ein muss, lieber weniger als mehr Dämpfung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juni 2012)

Nabend!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom WE. Die Schnappschüsse hat ein Kollegen geschossen..
Einsatz vom neuen Scandal.. 








Zwischendrin hat es mich tierisch zerissen. Oberschenkel, Wade, Arm... 
Aber sonst top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 0,7/18/5km. Die Radstrecke hatte in Wirklichkeit knapp 20km.
> Die 4te Disziplin ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen: Wechselzone
> 
> Tu es!
> ...



Joa evtl nächste Saison, dieses Jahr ist der Kalender ziemlich voll und ein Rennrad Rennen wollte ich auch noch fahren.

Mal sehen....rigeschwommen bin ich schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2012)

@ marco

du kannst ja noch lachen.

auf den bildern von mir sehe ich immer leidend aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juni 2012)

Das wirkt nur so..

Links ist die Hand noch verbunden (seit 4 Wochen Sehnenscheidentzündung) und am Vorabend habe ich mir nach einem Vollbad einen mächtigen Zug im Rücken geholt.
War echt kurz vorm Abbrechen.  Dann kamen aber die Vereinskollegen und haben gemeint, dass ich mal *den schnellen Riemen auf die Orgel legen* soll...  

Die haben mich dann wirklich mitgerissen  - sonst wäre es schlecht ausgegangen. 
Bin dann aber sogar von unserem Gespann zuerst angekommen. Die letzte Verpflegungsstation hat´s rausgerissen..


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig! Ich habe ca zwei Jahre gebraucht um meine Knie an die Belastung zu gewöhnen. Gute Schuhe sin ein muss, lieber weniger als mehr Dämpfung



Hab mir extra neue Schuhe speziell fuer die Nutzung im Wald angeschafft. Die haben im Verhältnis recht wenig Dämpfung und gröberes Profil. Und preiswerter als die mit stärkerer Dämpfung sind sie auch noch!

Und ein wenig Erfahrung habe ich ja auch schon, bin ja in den 90ern bereits einige Jahre laufend unterwegs gewesen und Fussball spiele ich ja auch.

Ach ja, Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Laufen ist Super! Allerdings mit Vorsicht zu geniessen wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist.
> 
> @jens: ein Kumpel von mir ist 16. AK in estavayer le lac geworden, sollte auch deine AK sein




phuaaa da isser aber ein schneller.

Nächstes weekend gehts nach schleitheim und sonnstags eventuell Gossau EKZ cup. Sohnemann bei den ersten rennen unterstützen werde ich dann auch noch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Würde es auch mal probieren.



Ich würde gerne mal so'ne Triathlon Staffel (oder wie sich das nennt) mitmachen...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Juni 2012)

ich auch.. aber es findet sich nie jmd der schwimmen möchte


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte jemanden, der beides kann. Dann fehlt aber noch jemand


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei und schwimme auch. Wollte ich eh mal wieder machen und mit Ziel gehts immer besser.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und schwimme auch. Wollte ich eh mal wieder machen und mit Ziel gehts immer besser.



Na, dann aber schnell noch anmelden... und ab nach HH!

http://www.hamburg-triathlon.org/

Cooles Event!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei und schwimme auch. Wollte ich eh mal wieder machen und mit Ziel gehts immer besser.



Na dann lass uns das (leider erst für's nächste Jahr) mal anvisieren. Dann stünde ja schon ein Bisschen was an


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2012)

Na nicht so viel. Wehlaberg, Heavy, Staffel und Adelsberg.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

Mehr als dieses Jahr  Was ist in Adelsberg?


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2012)

Adelsberg Bikemarathon. Etwa 1000 Starter, 20 km/40km/60km, kostet nur 20  und ist super organisiert. Die Strecke ist sehr gut und anspruchsvoll und hat etwa 500 hm pro Runde. Kannste ja mal googlen. Ist leider auch in Chemnitz aber ich hab ja da meine Omas und das kann ich gut mit einem Besuch kombinieren. 
Chris fährt auch mit. War letztes Jahr auch dabei und will dieses Jahr seinen 97. Platz verbessern.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2012)

ist jemand am wochenende in braunlage - hohegieß am start?
84 km und 2850 hm. das wird anstregend!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Adelsberg Bikemarathon. Etwa 1000 Starter, 20 km/40km/60km, kostet nur 20  und ist super organisiert. Die Strecke ist sehr gut und anspruchsvoll und hat etwa 500 hm pro Runde. Kannste ja mal googlen. Ist leider auch in Chemnitz aber ich hab ja da meine Omas und das kann ich gut mit einem Besuch kombinieren.
> Chris fährt auch mit. War letztes Jahr auch dabei und will dieses Jahr seinen 97. Platz verbessern.



Klingt nicht ganz verkehrt. Mal schauen.


----------



## reddevil72 (26. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> phuaaa da isser aber ein schneller.
> 
> Nächstes weekend gehts nach schleitheim und sonnstags eventuell Gossau EKZ cup. Sohnemann bei den ersten rennen unterstützen werde ich dann auch noch.


 

Solche Klassierungen bei den ixs-Rennen sind "krank"....
Meinerseits habe ich es in Fribourg fast ins vorderste Viertel meiner AK geschafft... Das heisst fast 1:45h Rückstand auf Alexandre Moos... Da fahren einfach Leute, die in einer anderen Liga sind. Spass macht's trotzdem.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2012)

das hatte ich am wochenende auch.

mein kumpel hat 16 min! vor dem 2. gewonnen.
80 km und ca. 1700 hm.

tags zuvor schon ein 3 std. rennen.
7 runden a 9,8 km mit je 300 hm.
da hat er aber in der letzten runde langsam gemacht, damit er nicht noch eine runde fahren muss.


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist jemand am wochenende in braunlage - hohegieß am start?
> 84 km und 2850 hm. das wird anstregend!



Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute schön an den Ruhrsteilhängen und an der Syburg gewesen.
Da gibts echt einen klasse Trail runter mit vielen großen Steinen, Stufen/Treppen und einigen Spitzkehren zum HR versetzen.
Das hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich heute gleich 2 Mal hin bin. Also insgesamt ~ 4h aufm Rad gewesen


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juni 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2012)

Moin z'ammen!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Gestern Abend war mal wieder Deisterrunde angesagt. In 2:20 Stunden haben wir 37 Kilometer mit ca. 760 Höhenmetern gesammelt. War eine schöne angenehme Tour ohne Hektik!

Heute ist dann aber nach 3 Staus und einer Ankunft zuhause gegen 20:25 Uhr chillen und Fussball gucken angesagt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juni 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2012)

Moin! 
Gleich wieder aufs Rad und dann ab zum Hohensyburgtrail


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2012)

moin..budis laufen gehen und ab aufs rad. Letztes training vor dem wochenende. Gestern hat sich meine freundin noch ein cc rennen reingezogen bei uns in der nähe...mitwochabend-race in alpnach.

Ach ja und das nachdem wir schon 1100hm und ca 30km hinter uns hatten...


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2012)

Morgen Leute, der Tag fängt schon gut an

Der UPS Mann hat hier gerade geklingelt und mir eins, besser gesagt 2 der wichtigsten Teile für mein RR Projekt gebracht






Veltec RC 2 mit 1560gramm

Beim LRS war klar, dass es leicht werden musste...und weiß. Leider kann man es aufm Photo net richtig erkennen, aber die Nippel sind Rot
Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn jetzt kein Weiß mehr hinzukommt, könnte das Rad echt schick werden. Und ich finde es gut, dass man das Rot der Nippel nicht erkennt.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2012)

Danke

Mehr weiß halte ich momentan auch für zu viel/unpraktisch, gerade an Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstüzte...mal sehen.

Antirebsmäßig hatte ich etwas in folgender richtung geplant:
Sram Rival Schalthebel
Schwarze 105 Kurbel (Kompakt)
Ganz vielleicht ein RED Black Schaltwerk, falls ich eins günstig bekomme...sonst Force oder Rival
Ultegra Cassette


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2012)

Als eines der letzten Teile meines Rennrads, die ich nicht für den Crosser im Winter verwenden will, habe ich noch 'ne Ultegra Cassette in (glaube ich) 11-23 rumliegen. Ist noch recht gut, glaube ich. 10-fach, versteht sich. Falls du also Interesse hast... 
Ansonsten klingt die Zusammenstellung schonmal ganz nett. Auf jeden Fall gut, dass du die Kurbel in schwarz nimmst. Was ist so an Anbauteilen geplant?


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2012)

Die 11-23 ist mir zu klein....werde damit auch in den Alpen unterwegs sein und owhne selbst im bergischen...
Anbauteilemäßig tendiere ich zu 3T...

Ich werde erstmal die P6 von meinem mtb mit dem Speedneedle ausprobieren und gucken, was ich dann kaufe


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade nachgezählt. 11-25.
Aber es sollte wohl eher in Richtung 11-27 gehen, oder?


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2012)

Wäre inne Alpen wohl die bessere Wahl denke ich...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juni 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2012)

moin zusammen

Man merkt es ist schön wetter draussen. Miemand im netz

Bin dann auch mal übers wochenende unterwegs. Rennen fahren...greets


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> 
> Man merkt es ist schön wetter draussen. Miemand im netz
> 
> Bin dann auch mal übers wochenende unterwegs. Rennen fahren...greets



Hier regnet es, war aber vorher schon eine halbe Stunde laufen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Man merkt es ist schön wetter draussen. Miemand im netz



Haha, auf keinen Fall überall. In den Nachrichten höre ich immer nur von Temperaturen um die 30 °C. Das Internet sagt für heute Regen voraus und meine Wetterstation keinen. Wem soll ich trauen? Ich müsste mal wieder auf's Rad...


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Haha, auf keinen Fall überall. In den Nachrichten höre ich immer nur von Temperaturen um die 30 °C. Das Internet sagt für heute Regen voraus und meine Wetterstation keinen. Wem soll ich trauen? Ich müsste mal wieder auf's Rad...



Heute morgen gab es Gewitter und jetzt scheint die Sonne bei knapp 30 Grad. Da ich heute morgen bereits ca. 40 Minuten laufen war und morgen 160 Kilometer Rennradtour angesagt ist werde ich den Rest des Tages ruhig angehen lassen!

P.S. Das Gewicht stabilisiert sich weiter nach unten. Wenn ich diszipliniert über die Messen komme sollte zur Schweiztour Ende September das Richtung 90 kg tendieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2012)

Hier sind es mittlerweile 24 °C... Ich werde mich jetzt fertig machen und aufs Rad setzen.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute morgen gab es Gewitter und jetzt scheint die Sonne bei knapp 30 Grad. Da ich heute morgen bereits ca. 40 Minuten laufen war und morgen 160 Kilometer Rennradtour angesagt ist werde ich den Rest des Tages ruhig angehen lassen!
> 
> P.S. Das Gewicht stabilisiert sich weiter nach unten. Wenn ich diszipliniert über die Messen komme sollte zur Schweiztour Ende September das Richtung 90 kg tendieren.



Cool jens

Hoffe doch es klappt

Bus ist mal wieder vollbepackt mit 4 rädern (eines wird ev noch verkauft) und diversen campingsachen. man könnte meinen wir verreisen ne ganze woche

Greets euch allen


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute, war bis eben für unseren Abiball die klischeemäßige Turnhalle vorbereiten

Heute ist Studio und Rolle angesagt, hier plästert es auch total


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich werd jetzt mal so langsam die Sachen packen und dann gehts auf in Richtung Braunlage.

Morgen dann schön 84km mit 2800hm. Wird bestimmt auch nett 

Hauptsache der Wettergott spielt diesmal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute ist Studio und Rolle angesagt, hier plästert es auch total



Ich weiß noch (als wäre es gestern gewesen), dass ich zwischen meiner Zeugnisausgabe und dem Abiball Rad fahren war und es irgendwann ordentlich zu regnen begann...

Bin übrigens gerade wiedergekommen und als ich oben war, hat es direkt angefangen zu regnen  Gut getimed. Und ordentlich dreckig war's auch.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2012)

Heute Nacht ist in Dortmund fast die Welt untergangen. Ab 5 Uhr war an Schlaf nicht mehr zu denken...
Hier am Möhnesee liegt noch jede Menge Laub/Äste auf den Straßen.

Ich freu mich jetzt erstmal wie ein Schneekönig, dass mein 29er LRS da ist und ich sogar Reifen und Tublessventile dazu bekommen habe!
Bilder gibts vielleicht gleich noch.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2012)

in schleitheim sind wir gut angekommen. Unsere sachen aufgestellt und bei 30° die startnummern abgeholt.

Heute ist mein glückstag...hab mein Element MSL auch noch verkauft,so nebenbei.

Wieder geld um zu investieren...

Greets aus dem sonnigen schaffhausen...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> in schleitheim sind wir gut angekommen. Unsere sachen aufgestellt und bei 30° die startnummern abgeholt.
> 
> Heute ist mein glückstag...hab mein Element MSL auch noch verkauft,so nebenbei.
> 
> ...




Warum musst du uns eigentlich immer neidisch machen? 
Hast Glück beim Teileverkauf (geht bei mir nur so peu à peu) gutes Wetter, 'n hübsches Toad


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2012)

hab mein MSL auch unter wert verkauft. Iw muss man da halt immer bischen unter den normalen preis gehen. Sonst bleibt man drauf sitzen. Lieber bischen weniger aber dafür hat auch was. Muss schon sage, dass ich in letzter zeit damit glück habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2012)

Werde meine RS Recon jetzt wohl auch günstig an einen Kumpel verkaufen, anstatt sie im Bikemarkt zu verramschen. Das sehe ich nämlich nicht ein, verkaufen aber dann zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Juni 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt mal so langsam die Sachen packen und dann gehts auf in Richtung Braunlage.
> 
> Morgen dann schön 84km mit 2800hm. Wird bestimmt auch nett
> 
> Hauptsache der Wettergott spielt diesmal mit.



und ich bin hier recht nahe an Deinem Zuhause in Bergen zum Rennerausführen!


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Juni 2012)

Na dann wünsch ich viel Spaß.

In Braunlage hält sich das Wetter.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2012)

Auf unserem Balkon ist es momentan 35"C !!
Wollte eigentlich ebenfalls nach Schleitheim zum Golden Race, der schweizer Firmenlauf gestern bei 32"C im Schatten war dann aber genug, ist definitiv zu warm für Sport im Moment. Werde dann heute Abend mal eine lockere Runde in kühlerer Luft drehen.
Jetzt springe ich erstmal in den Rhein....


----------



## BENDERR (30. Juni 2012)

SO warm is bei uns gott sei dank nicht .. von daher -> ab aufs bike jetz.


----------



## zuki (30. Juni 2012)

Schöne Tour heute und das Wetter war bis auf zwei Minischauer auch in Ordnung.
Zu Hause angekommen, hatte meine Nachbarin ein Päckchen vom bike-discount angenommen.
Ich finden den Schlauch mindestens interessant. Vom Gewicht her genau zwischen dem SV 13 und SV 14 von Schwalbe (160g).


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2012)

Wow! Der wiegt neuerdings 160g? 
Die ersten hatten doch noch 80-90g  Haben aber wohl gar nicht gehalten.


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2012)

Das ist Foss und net eclipse


----------



## zuki (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe doch nicht im Lotto gewonnen. Eclipse ist ein bisschen zu extravagant für mein Portemonnaie...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das ist Foss und net eclipse



Ich weiß, aber ich hab vor einem halbem Jahr auch mal überlegt die Foss zu kaufen. Da hatten sie aber nur knapp mehr Gewicht als die Eclipse.
Findet sich auch ein nettes Thema im LB-Forum


----------



## zuki (30. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber ich hab vor einem halbem Jahr auch mal überlegt die Foss zu kaufen. Da hatten sie aber nur knapp mehr Gewicht als die Eclipse.
> Findet sich auch ein nettes Thema im LB-Forum



Ja, da waren einige Gewichte im Umlauf. Vermutlich wurde da etwas mit den RR Schläuchen verwechselt:

-transparent / 700x28C-45C SV  : 138 g
-transparent / 700x20C-25C SV : 90 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2012)

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=13127&highlight=foss

Von 2010:

26x1,95-2,25" : 125g
26x1,35-1,75" : 82g

Haben scheinbar die Konsequenzen der hohen (?) Pannenanfälligkeit gezogen.


----------



## zuki (30. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=13127&highlight=foss
> 
> Von 2010:
> 
> ...



Erstaunlich. Dabei wird ja damit geworben, dass der Schlauch gerade überlegen sei, was die Pannenanfälligkeit betrifft? Oder man hat es bei der Einführung mit dem Marketinggetöse übertrieben und falsche Zahlen in die Runde geworfen.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juni 2012)

Hier ist heute perfektes Bikewetter mit 25 Grad und wurde ausgiebig genutzt!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2012)

Rennbericht von heute Goldenrace in schleitheim:

overall 92. von 316
Ak 22. von 71

Geht doch!!! Nach estavayer hatte ich so meine zweifel.

Ansonsten ein schnelles rennen mit herrlichem wetter.
Auch meine freundin hats endlich geschaft nicht  mehr als 30min nach mir ins ziel zu kommen. Das wellness-wochenende ist dein schatzi

Ebenfalls hats meinem sohnemann gut gefallen. 

Der erste teil des wochenendes ist vorbei. Bruder besuchen und dann ab nach gossau an den EKZ cup...cc rennen. Mal schauen ob ich das morgen noch fahre. 

Allen einen erholsamen abend.

greets jens


----------



## zuki (30. Juni 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Rennbericht von heute Goldenrace in schleitheim:
> 
> overall 92. von 316
> Ak 22. von 71
> ...



Gratulation Euch beiden!


----------



## BENDERR (30. Juni 2012)

auch wieder da.. 4:15h und 90km 
während meiner abwesenheit sind dann auch noch meine neuen bremsbeläge gekommen, also jetzt noch schnell wechseln und das rennrad für morgn fertig machen


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2012)

@Jens: Welche Strecke? War bestimmt brutal heiss über die ganzen Felder.

Hab eben auch nochmal bei immer noch 32"C eine zwei Stunden Runde gedreht, 37km; 1200hm; 2.5l Wasser


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Jens: Welche Strecke? War bestimmt brutal heiss über die ganzen Felder.
> 
> Hab eben auch nochmal bei immer noch 32"C eine zwei Stunden Runde gedreht, 37km; 1200hm; 2.5l Wasser



hab mir "nur" die 50km gegönnt aber es war heiss...heiss...heiss.
Die sonne hat mich in den boden gedrückt.

Heute sind wir dann doch zu hause geblieben. das wetter ist ned so dolle und auf regen haben wir dann keine lust.

Nächstes projekt ist albstadt. Wir freuen uns auf den event. Soll ja ne echt gute stimmung dort geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen. Für mich gehts erstmal nach Grafschaft. CC-Rennen fahren!


----------



## daniel77 (1. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab mir "nur" die 50km gegönnt aber es war heiss...heiss...heiss.
> Die sonne hat mich in den boden gedrückt.
> 
> Heute sind wir dann doch zu hause geblieben. das wetter ist ned so dolle und auf regen haben wir dann keine lust.
> ...



Die 50er Runde reicht auch....bin 2011 die lange Runde bei ähnlichen Temperaturen gefahren, war eins der härtesten Rennen der letzten Jahre. Schleitheim ist einfach extrem unrythmisch und wenn mans nicht kennt schwer einzuschätzen.
Fährst du Offenburg nächstes WE?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2012)

ein kollege ist die grosse gefahren. Im ziel war er total ausgelaugt,kaputt...also so richtig am a**sch.

Trainiert nicht viel aber sein stolz lässt es nicht zu auf der mitteldistanz zu gehen. er hat eine stunde länger gebraucht als letztes jahr.

Ne, das nächste ist dann albstadt. offenburg lassen wir aus und bereiten uns auf 86km vor.

Das nächste in der schweiz ist ev das eigerbike (nach meinem wellenreiter-wochenende in frankreich) oder die o-tour.

Wenn gutes wetter ist gibts am schluss dann noch das mixt in einsiedeln.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Moin,

nachdem wir gestern anstelle der angepeilten 160 Kilometern in der Heide wegen eines schwächelnden Mitfahrers nur 115 gefahren sind bin ich dann Heute bereits um 06:00 Uhr spinner aufgestanden. Schön die Laufklamotten angezogen und aus dem Hotel noch vor dem Frühstücken 45 Minuten Laufen gewesen.

Nur bin ich Idiot zuerst auf den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg gelaufen wo das Gras ca. 20-30 Zentimeter hoch steht. Blöde Idee denn ich hatte das Zeckenmittell nicht aufgetragen. Ich habe dann relativ schnell die ersten von den Viechern auf meinen Beinen entdeckt und fluchtartig wieder raus aus dem Wanderweg zurück zum Auto (Zeckenmittel in der Beifahrertür).

Ich habe doch beim Absuchen der Beine ca. 15-20 von den Mistviechern gefunden und entfernt. Glücklicherweise habe ich wohl alle gefunden und es hatte keine bereist zugebissen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2012)

jens...beine richtig hochnehmen beim laufen dann haben die zecken auch keine chance sich festzukrallen.

Oder kniestrümpfe anziehen...fussballstulpen tuns auch...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2012)

Ach ihr habts gut, ich wohl erstmal ne ganze zeit lang bikepause.
Hab mich in Grafschaft in der letzen Runde herbe gelegt und bin zwar noch zu ende gefahren, dann aber ins KH. Distale Radiusfraktur - na klasse.
Sollte direkt in Bad Fredeburg bleiben und dann in den OP.
Hab mich aber von den Kumpels nach hause fahren lassen und war noch mal in Soest.
Die sagen, dass die Röntgenbilder kagge sind und ich morgen zum Oberarzt soll.
Ob OP oder nicht soll der "Profi" entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ach ihr habts gut, ich wohl erstmal ne ganze zeit lang bikepause.
> Hab mich in Grafschaft in der letzen Runde herbe gelegt und bin zwar noch zu ende gefahren, dann aber ins KH. Distale Radiusfraktur - na klasse.
> Sollte direkt in Bad Fredeburg bleiben und dann in den OP.
> Hab mich aber von den Kumpels nach hause fahren lassen und war noch mal in Soest.
> ...



Gute Besserung Marcel!

Ein Kumpel von mir ist hier mitgefahren: http://www.raceacrossthealps.com/

Der völlig bekloppte Claas (allein die Teilnahme!) ist bei einer Abfahrt gestürzt und mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein das Ding noch zu Ende gefahren!

Letztes Jahr ist der Trondheim-Oslo mit nem 36er Schnitt gefahren und hat das als viel zu einfach betitelt!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jens...beine richtig hochnehmen beim laufen dann haben die zecken auch keine chance sich festzukrallen.
> 
> Oder kniestrümpfe anziehen...fussballstulpen tuns auch...



Beine rasieren kommt dafür jedenfalls nicht in Frage!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Beine rasieren kommt dafür jedenfalls nicht in Frage!



Ach was, nach dem Sturz heute bin ich froh um rasierte Beine. Die wenigen kleinen Schürfungen die ich hatte liessen sich gut säubern.
Die an den (behaarten)Aremen weniger gut.

Jaa, so bekloppte gibts  Bin im rennen auch nie ganz vernünftig und schon mal mit gebrochener Rippe zu ende gefahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2012)

so isses...adrenalin lässt grüssen. Wünsch gute besserung.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2012)

Schankedöhn


----------



## daniel77 (1. Juli 2012)

@Marcel: Handgelenk ist echt [email protected], mein Beileid.
@ "Zecken"-Jens  die Viecher hattens ja echt auf dich abgesehen, hatte bisher immer nur mal ein, zwei an den behaarten Beinen hangen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Marcel: Handgelenk ist echt [email protected], mein Beileid.
> @ "Zecken"-Jens  die Viecher hattens ja echt auf dich abgesehen, hatte bisher immer nur mal ein, zwei an den behaarten Beinen hangen.



Moin Daniel,

jahrelang überhaupt nicht. Jetzt habe ich scheinbar eine Serie...

Vielleicht mochten die letztes Jahr ob meines unseriösen Lebenswandels und des hohen Fettanteils mein Blut noch nicht wirklich leiden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin heute mal wieder mit einem ganz neuen Bike eine Runde unterwegs gewesen. Fährt sich sehr gut mit angenhemer Sitzposition. 

Nur habe ich während der 1,5 Stunden Fahrt wieder einmal einen ungebetenen Mitfahrer gefunden! Diese Zecken gehen mir in diesem Jahr echt sowas von auf den Senkel!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute

Mein RR Projekt geht weiter, habe eben ein paar SRAM Force Hebel zueinem guten Kurs erstanden


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Juli 2012)

Gespannt wie's am Ende aussieht. 

Bei mir ist diese Woche Pikettdienst angesagt... Dann wird ein paar Wochen das AM zum Handkuss kommen. Ende Juli rund um den Montblanc. Die Rennsaison geht dann Mitte August am Eiger weiter.

N8
St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich mein element verkauft habe sind nun wieder biketeile unterwegs.

Das Toad wird ja aufgepimpt...

Lasst euch mal überraschen was da alles kommt.

Ab morgen bin ich dann wieder an einer weiterbildung für 3 tage. Das schöne murten unsicher machen.

greets


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt!

Für mich ist heute Abend wieder einmal Biken im Deister angesagt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2012)

bei uns spieldt das wetter im moment wieder mal ned so mit
Mal schaun ob es heute abend mit freundin noch ne kleine runde gibt.


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2012)

Mal sehen ob ich das Rennrad noch zum Urlaub fertig bekommen, übernächste Woche geht es zwei Wochen nach Lugano


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich hier auch interwebz.
wurde gestern gleich noch operiert. titanschraube plus draht.
morgen kommen die schläuche raus und dann noch 2 wochen gips.
danach kann der wiederaufbau beginnen.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich hier auch interwebz.
> wurde gestern gleich noch operiert. titanschraube plus draht.
> morgen kommen die schläuche raus und dann noch 2 wochen gips.
> danach kann der wiederaufbau beginnen.


 
Gute heilung wünsch ich dir. Ein kollege hat sich vor einem jahr das handgelenk gebrochen. Komplizierter splitterbruch. Musste alles versteift werden. das bike geht nur noch unter schmerzen. 

@madda
Lugano...1 stunde fahrzeit mit dem auto von mir entfernt...aber auf der anderen gotthardseite...
Wenn bei uns ned so schön ist werde ich ev dann mit einem besuch aus deutschland ins tessin biken gehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es recht fix geht und ich zumindest auf den renner kann


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Gute heilung wünsch ich dir. Ein kollege hat sich vor einem jahr das handgelenk gebrochen. Komplizierter splitterbruch. Musste alles versteift werden. das bike geht nur noch unter schmerzen.
> 
> @madda
> Lugano...1 stunde fahrzeit mit dem auto von mir entfernt...aber auf der anderen gotthardseite...
> Wenn bei uns ned so schön ist werde ich ev dann mit einem besuch aus deutschland ins tessin biken gehen...



Ah cool

Ich bin mal gespannt in dem Teil der Schweiz war ich noch nie...scheint ja ganz gute Bikerouten bei euch zu geben

evtl sieht man sich ja


----------



## zuki (3. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich hier auch interwebz.
> wurde gestern gleich noch operiert. titanschraube plus draht.
> morgen kommen die schläuche raus und dann noch 2 wochen gips.
> danach kann der wiederaufbau beginnen.



Du Armer. Ich hatte mir ja im Januar beide Radiusköpfchen (Ellenbogen) gebrochen und jeweils Schrauben drin. 

Ich hoffe Deine Genesung geht schneller von statten. Gute Besserung, wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Du Armer. Ich hatte mir ja im Januar beide Radiusköpfchen (Ellenbogen) gebrochen und jeweils Schrauben drin.
> 
> Ich hoffe Deine Genesung geht schneller von statten. Gute Besserung, wünsche ich Dir!



du kannst doch mittlerweile wieder aufs rad oder?

ja ich hoffe es mal. ich war grade ganz gut in form 
aber ich baue mal drauf, dass ich bald schon wieder auf die rolle kann


Wieder geile bilder von der schwester eines kollegen


----------



## zuki (3. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> du kannst doch mittlerweile wieder aufs rad oder?
> 
> ja ich hoffe es mal. ich war grade ganz gut in form
> aber ich baue mal drauf, dass ich bald schon wieder auf die rolle kann
> ]



Doch ich kann nun wieder fahren. Zwickt halt noch ab und zu. Rolle ging aber schon nach ein paar wochen...das wird schon. Such dir einen guten Physiotherapeuten, das ist recht wichtig.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2012)

Ich denke Radiusköpfchen ist schon etwas schlimmer als distale RF oder?
Eine Freundin meiner Mutter ist Physio und kennt hier auch gute zuständige Physios. Da werd ich mich mal dran machen, wenn der Gips wegkommt.


----------



## zuki (3. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich denke Radiusköpfchen ist schon etwas schlimmer als distale RF oder?
> Eine Freundin meiner Mutter ist Physio und kennt hier auch gute zuständige Physios. Da werd ich mich mal dran machen, wenn der Gips wegkommt.



Der Bruch als solches vielleicht nicht. Es kommt halt auch immer auf die zusätzlichen Verletzungen an, wie langwierig das wird (Stauchungen etc.). Aber gut, dass Du jemanden kennst. Das macht schon was aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2012)

Achso, ich hatte nur mit einer Krankenschwester in Bad Fredeburg über Heilung bei distaler RF und RKF gesprochen. Sie hatte sich nämlich ihr Radiusköpfchen auch beim Radln gebrochen, allerdings auf der Straße.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Gute Besserung Marcel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2012)

Von mir auch gute Besserung, ich kenn das gefühl mit dem Rumsitzen und warten...

Im Winter 2010/2011 hab ich mit nem aussenbänderriss pausieren müssen. Da bleibt echt nur noch zu Schrauben und iwe die Zeit totzuschlagen. Wird schon iwe werden


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2012)

Danke Leute!
Wenigstens kann ich im Forum gucken und die Tour schauen.
Ärgerlich ist nur, dass ich den Unistoff verpasse und nicht im Radladen arbeiten kann...

Die Schläuche sind raus und das Röntgenbild von heute stimmen positiv. Morgen darf ich nach Hause. Hab übrigens nur eine Titanschraube


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2012)

Da kannste echt froh sein, dass die Tour läuft, da sind schonmal 5 Stunden pro Tag überbrückt


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2012)

Dafür wird draußen ein Anbau gebaut und man kann sich bei offenem Fenster kaum unterhalten....


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2012)

Vormittags bei schönem Wetter Rad fahren ist doch immer wieder etwas Schönes  Und jetzt, wo alle Vorlesungen zu Ende und alle Prüfungen geschrieben sind, ist das noch 'ne Nummer besser.


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2012)

Ach ich könnte heute echt kotzen:kotz:

Bei mir sind mal wieder Kassette und Kette fällig (ja ich messe immer mit Verschleisslehre nach)....Die Kassette hat genau 1,5 Ketten und 5 Monate gehalten, jetzt ist deutlicher Verschleiss erkennbar. Lag wohl an den Matschrennen (ua 24h)

Das Rennrad werde ich wohl net mehr bis zu meinem Urlaub fertig bekommen, aber danach wirds schnell gehen
Die Schalthebel wurden überigens heute rausgeschickt


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach ich könnte heute echt kotzen:kotz:
> 
> Bei mir sind mal wieder Kassette und Kette fällig (ja ich messe immer mit Verschleisslehre nach)....Die Kassette hat genau 1,5 Ketten und 5 Monate gehalten, jetzt ist deutlicher Verschleiss erkennbar. Lag wohl an den Matschrennen (ua 24h)
> 
> ...



Und wieviele Kilometer hast Du damit abgerissen?


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Net mehr als 1500Abert halt viele Rennkilometer mit ´teils extrem Steilen anstiegen/matsch usw...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Das ist leider so. Deshalb fahre ich die XTR Kassette auch nur am Wochenende und beim Rennen.

Gleich einen leichten Gips und dann nach hause


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Ist zum glück auch nur ne XT, XTR fällt für mich raus, weil es keine 10fach in 11-32 gibt


Na dann mal gute besserung, da gröbste ist überstanden, zu Hause kannste dich besser ablenken


Bin mal gespannt was heute bei der Tour passiert, gestern war Greipels Sieg ja echt Lehrbuchmäßig. Auf Peter Sagan bin ich auchj gespannt, mal sehen, was der Tourminator heut so macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Ich warte mal auf 11-Fach 

XT geht noch. Wobei ich meine 11-34 XTR auch fÃ¼r 50â¬ bekommen habe. 

WeiÃ noch gar nicht, wie viel ich heute von der Tour mitbekomme. Es kommt erstmal ne Freundin vorbei, die ist nicht so radsportbegeistert.


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Auf 11 Fach bin ich auch gespannt. Dann braucht man echt keinen umwerfer mehr

Das einzige, was nervt ist dieser neue Freilauf...habe eigentlich keine Lust ne neue Nabe zu kaufen, mal sehen, evtl bringt Tune ja auch nen passenden Freilauf für die aktuellen Naben


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Hype abwarten und dann entscheiden. 
In Dortmund und in der Bittermark gehts auch gut mit 40T und 11-32 hinten.
Hat also seine volle Daseinsberechtigung.

Bin jetzt wieder zuhause, leider haben die im KH einiges verbaselt und ich habe über 1,5h für nichts beim Lärm der Baumaschinen im stickigen Zimmer gewartet.
Für mich war nämlich gar kein anderer Gips und Röntgen vorgesehen.
Leider haben sich die Schwestern überhaupt nicht abgesprochen...


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Abwarten werde ich auch erstmal...Habe iwe schiss, dass der verschleiß in exorbitante höhen schießt, zumal die Kassette echt teuer sein wird..später kommen dann hoffentlich auch preiswerte X9 Kassetten.


Sowas passiert halt mal in KH´s, hauptsache du bist jetzt zu Hause


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Gleich mal das Rad saubermachen und in den Montageständer packen.

Bisher hab ich nur festgestellt, dass der Hebel der XX keinen "Anschlag" mehr nach Hinten hat und die Bremse schleift.
Kratzer im OR gibts auch, aber nix wildes.

Zum 2. Mal ist der Rahmen stabiler als ich.  Das schafft Vertrauen zum Carbon


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Wohl die Leitung undicht oder?

Zum Carbon, seit ich gemerkt hab, wie stabil Lenker sind, hab ich da auch echt vertrauen...Trotzdem würde ich an deiner Stelle mal genau über den Rahmen schauen, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Nee dann wäre der Druckpunkt nicht so sauhart, vielleicht beim Einladen ohne HR ausversehen am Hebel hängen geblieben.


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Achso...jetzt versteh ich


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Gleich mal den Arm in ne Tüte packen und saubermachen.

Mountainbiken ist eben A****lochsport. Da gehen schon mal Teile kaputt. Ist zwar manchmal fies un teuer, aber das weiß man vorher. Gerade im Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Hätte den Sommer über so toll arbeiten können und dann ein wirklich leichtes 29er aufbauen können...

Darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Das is natürlich doppelt mist...versuch einfach das beste draus zu machen...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2012)

Rahmen schaut gut aus. Bremse krieg ich auch wieder hin.

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich morgen zur uni soll. da sind die schalldecken eingstürzt aufgrund von regen. ist auch noch in dem hörsaal in dem ich morgen fast den ganzen tag hätte. 
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dor...d-nach-starkregen-eingestuerzt-id6845843.html


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Mmh wenigstens verpasste dann net ganz soviel


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Net mehr als 1500Abert halt viele Rennkilometer mit ´teils extrem Steilen anstiegen/matsch usw...



So lange halten die bei mir bei schlechten Bedingungen lange nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2012)

Bis jetzt haben meine XT Kassetten immer länger überlebt...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (6. Juli 2012)

Servus!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute


----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2012)

Moin... Geht man in den Keller und ahnt nichts böses und dann fehlt das Schloss und das Tomac. Bin mal gespannt wie man das verkaufen will.... Geht ja eigentlich nur in Einzelteilen.


----------



## BENDERR (6. Juli 2012)

ach du  kacke!!! horror!  
hoffe du kannst es wieder irgendwie auftreiben!!


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2012)

Oh Gott, das ist ja echt nen AlptraumMein Beileid


Werde die Augen offen halten, poste am besten mal Bilder bei Facebook...werde den Kram dann auch Teilen und an einige Bikerkollegen weiterleiten


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juli 2012)

F"@ck!! Gute Hausratversicherung?


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2012)

Die Greift meistens bei Rädern nur bis 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. Juli 2012)

Kommt auf die Versicherung an. Meine geht bis 5'000 CHF.


----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2012)

Ja de Versicherung ist gut. Der Vertrag kostet etwas mehr aber die bezahlen dafür ohne Limit. Problem ist nur dass ich viele Teile habe die von privat kommen und ohne Rechnung gekauft wurden oder vom Giant übernommen wurden. Versuche das jetzt mit meinem Fahrradladen gemeinsam zu regeln. Der kriegt dann auch das erwirtschaftete Geld.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja de Versicherung ist gut. Der Vertrag kostet etwas mehr aber die bezahlen dafür ohne Limit. Problem ist nur dass ich viele Teile habe die von privat kommen und ohne Rechnung gekauft wurden oder vom Giant übernommen wurden. Versuche das jetzt mit meinem Fahrradladen gemeinsam zu regeln. Der kriegt dann auch das erwirtschaftete Geld.



Moin,

ansonsten rennt Dir das Glück dieses Jahr buchstäblich hinterher...:kotz:


----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2012)

Ist das 4. Rad in 2 Jahren das über den Jordan geht....


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juli 2012)

gut das ich auf dem Land lebe...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2012)

nicht mal im keller sind die räder sicher. Hoffe du kriegst da etwas geld raus für was neues...29er-umstieg???

heir noch die ersten teile und facelift von der kröte...

Tune komfort...





Nöiner carbon...mmhhh lecker...





und dann alles zusammengesteckt...









sorry für die schlechten fotos. Bei uns regnet es gerade wieder
Wann wirds mal wieder richtig sommer???

Das letzte teil kommt dann auch noch,sobald ich das geld überwiesen habe. Der hobel wird immer hübscher...teurer leider auch


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juli 2012)

Moin Jens,

Bei der weißen Gabel kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich die Farbkombination wirklich mag. Der erste Eindruck haut mich jedenfalls nicht vom Hocker.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (6. Juli 2012)

fand das toad ehrlich gesagt vorher besser.. die "futuristische" gabel passt einfach nicht zu dem oldsql rahmen..


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist das 4. Rad in 2 Jahren das über den Jordan geht....



Ouh man, das ist richtig mies. Ich hab in meiner Bude auch kein gutes Gefühl. Trotz abgeschlossenem Keller und dann noch mal mit Schloss...

Der Crosser kommt immer mit ins Zimmer.


@Jens: Bin mir auch noch nicht schlüssig obs geil ist oder nicht.
Aber definitiv mal was anderes 

Ich bestelle nun gleich den 29er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. Juli 2012)

Ich finde keine schönen kompletten hab jetz bei Giant, Speci, Canyon, Scott, Merida und Trek geguckt. Das einzig gute ist das Trek 8000er Topmodel. Alle anderen haben gravierende Mengel (Bremsen (elixier 7), Farben: weiß und langweilig, gebogene Rohre, unmögliche Designs).

@Jens: mir gefällt die Gabel an dem Rad auch überhaupt nicht. Beide unabhängig von einander find ich absolut toll aber die Kombination passt leider nicht so richtig, wie ich finde.


----------



## reddevil72 (6. Juli 2012)

@doc: die niner-gabel ist cool,.... aber irgendwie passt sie nicht, sorryð³. 

@keller: ich Ã¼berprÃ¼fe gerade den versicherungsschutz, trotz doppeltem verschlussð°. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2012)

moin jungs

Och ne, jetzt hab ich mich in grosse unkosten gestürzt...

Danke für euer feedback. Muss aber sagen, dass ich die farbe genommen habe, weil die federgabel ebenfalls weiss war/ist.

Der übergang von steuerrohr /gabel ist einfach genial. Da passt alles.

Tja, dass stahl in verbindung mit carbon nicht jedem gefällt versteh ich ebenfalls. Mir hat das eben immer schon gefallen.

Werde das ganze heute mal testen wie das fehrverhalten ist. Wenns technisch nichts taugt werd ich es wieder umbaun...

greets best days jens


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2012)

Also ich mags iwe, endlich ma was anderes


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte die Niner gern fürs Carbon Giant gehabt. Das hätte genial gepasst. Ich denke an das Toad kann man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich finde keine schönen kompletten hab jetz bei Giant, Speci, Canyon, Scott, Merida und Trek geguckt.



Hier gibt es doch immer ein paar Schnäppchen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/hardtails-aluminium.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1831/hardtails-carbon.html

Logisch, dass ich Dir meine Nummer 1 empfehlen muss :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a62339/mac-b-sram-xo-2x10-jet-black-anodized.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2012)

Das MAC B ist so ziemlich eins der einzigen kompletträder, die man Heutzutage fahren kann...(rein optisch)


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2012)

für den preis ist das principia unter aller sau!


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Werde das ganze heute mal testen wie das fehrverhalten ist. Wenns technisch nichts taugt werd ich es wieder umbaun...
> 
> greets best days jens


 

Das ist schlussendlich das einzige zählende Argument.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ich mags iwe, endlich ma was anderes




Du kriegst nen von mir


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2012)

Mit längerem hinsehen wirds besser. 
So wie am Anfang die 29er komisch aussahen. 
Müssen ja nicht alles schwarze Stealth-Bomber sein 

In Echt wirkts sowieso meisst anders/besser. Mach dir mal keinen Kopp Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2012)

ne ne das geht schon. Kritik ist ja ok und ich mags ertragen. Ansonsten würde ich hier nichts mehr posten.

Man muss ja ned immer alles mögen. Mir gefällt ja auch ned immer alles. Darum sind ja bikes so individuell zu gestalten. das machts ja auch aus.


----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> für den preis ist das principia unter aller sau!



Der Rahmen liegt bei um die 1200 Euro. Da kann wahrscheinlich eher einen Selbstaufbau wagen?

Der Rahmen ist ähnlich wie der des Rennrads Rex der Hammer (für alu).
Als treuer Principia Kunde habe ich allerdings auch immer das Glück günstig an Sonderposten zu kommen.


----------



## BENDERR (7. Juli 2012)

für das geld von dem principia bekommste aber auch bei anderen herstellern (giant, trek, scott, canyon,...) carbon modelle mit gleichwertiger ausstattung.


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2012)

Alu ja aber nicht für 1200 Euro fur nen Hardtailrahmen.
muss auch erstmal schauen was die Versicherung zahlt. Hab nur für 500 Rechnungen. Der Rest was aus den Giants... mein Händler schreibt gerade deshalb was schönes für die...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2012)

Da kann man dir nur GlÃ¼ck wÃ¼nschen!

1200â¬ fÃ¼r einen (mMn schÃ¶nden) Alurahmen ist Ã¼bertrieben. Kriegt man schon gutes Carbon oder sogar Einsteiger Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2012)

Hier bei http://www.mainstreet42.ch/de/20_bikeshop/40_bikes.htm?ba=6

gibts immer noch gute angebote für nen rahmen.


*Niner EMD9*
Bei uns immer ab Lager lieferbar:
 Niner EMD9 Hardtail 29er Rahmen.
 Wunderschöner Alurahmen, ideal für  ein 29" Einsteigerbike.  

Testbike bei uns im Laden haben!
 Grössen M,L,XL in Rootbeer und Silber an Lager
 Kompl. Bikes ab Fr. 2690.-, Bike auf XT Level 3490.-
Preis: Aktion 399.- Rahmen
Interessiert? Dann kontaktieren Sie uns.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Will nicht glauben, was ich da lese, Philipp.

Doc, die Gabel ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig... gut ist, dass sie relativ sauber mit dem Steuersatz abschließt. An sich find ich die Gabel auch sehr gut.
Wenn die Gabel toad-grün/schwarz wäre, dann säh's hammermäßig aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2012)

oder die roten akzente weg und evtl. nen weißen sattel drauf.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> für den preis ist das principia unter aller sau!



Sorry zuki, das sehe ich ähnlich.
Für das Geld bekommt man was RICHTIG geiles.


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs. Finde die Niner Fabel im Toad auch gewohnungsbedurftig  aber passt schon.

Mal was anderes, ich fahre mit vier Kollegen einen 4Tages Graubünden-Loop von Chur über Davos, Livigno, Val Mora und Scuol nach Landquart. Start ist am 28.7.
Die Etappen haben ca. 2'500 - 3'500hm/Tag, übernachtet wird in Berggasthofen und SAC Hütten. Da ein Mitfahrer abspringen musste suchen wir noch einen Mitfahrer, evtl hat ja einer von euch Lust mitzukommen. Bei Interesse gibt's mehr Infos zu Route und Kosten via Mail.


----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2012)

Es ist immer eine sehr persönliche Frage für wen etwas richtig geil ist . 

Ich bin von Carbon jedenfalls geheilt. Dann lieber etwas haltbares, aus Alu in Vollendung. Da steckt ein bisschen mehr know how drin, als in gelabelten Standard-Plastebombern.

1200 Euro ist aber sicher etwas extravagant und nur für Hardcore-Fans verständlich. Die würde ich auch nicht einfach so auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2012)

Das wird ja ne super Tour.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> *Es ist immer eine sehr persönliche Frage für wen etwas richtig geil ist .*
> 
> Ich bin von Carbon jedenfalls geheilt. Dann lieber etwas haltbares, aus Alu in Vollendung. Da steckt ein bisschen mehr know how drin, als in gelabelten Standard-Plastebombern.
> 
> 1200 Euro ist aber sicher etwas extravagant und nur für Hardcore-Fans verständlich. Die würde ich auch nicht einfach so auf den Tisch legen.



Sicherlich


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs. Finde die Niner Fabel im Toad auch gewohnungsbedurftig  aber passt schon.
> 
> Mal was anderes, ich fahre mit vier Kollegen einen 4Tages Graubünden-Loop von Chur über Davos, Livigno, Val Mora und Scuol nach Landquart. Start ist am 28.7.
> Die Etappen haben ca. 2'500 - 3'500hm/Tag, übernachtet wird in Berggasthofen und SAC Hütten. Da ein Mitfahrer abspringen musste suchen wir noch einen Mitfahrer, evtl hat ja einer von euch Lust mitzukommen. Bei Interesse gibt's mehr Infos zu Route und Kosten via Mail.




Mein Neid ist euch sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sicherlich





Und an Inox: Lass Dir doch (eine) Verkaufsquittung(en) von Bekannten ausstellen. Das sollte doch reichen? Für die Bremse z.B. schreibt Dir doch bestimmt Jens eine Quittung?

Ein Droessiger oder Zoulou Rahmen wäre doch auch etwas sehr schönes in Deiner Preisklasse:

http://bike-x-perts.com/rahmen/mtb-hardtail-rahmen.html


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Es ist immer eine sehr persönliche Frage für wen etwas richtig geil ist .
> 
> Ich bin von Carbon jedenfalls geheilt. Dann lieber etwas haltbares, aus Alu in Vollendung. Da steckt ein bisschen mehr know how drin, als in gelabelten Standard-Plastebombern.
> 
> 1200 Euro ist aber sicher etwas extravagant und nur für Hardcore-Fans verständlich. Die würde ich auch nicht einfach so auf den Tisch legen.



Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit Carbonrahmen gehabt, Alu-Rahmen jedoch bereits drei ohne Unfall geschrottet!


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2012)

Bitte keine Alu VS Carbon diskussion mehr


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2012)

Ein Traum wäre ein Yeti Arc aber den gibts leider nicht mehr. Die haben auf 29er umgestellt. Die 800 dafür sind aber auch meine Kotzgrenze wenn es den geben würde. 
Ich denke dass ich dann irgendwann das Trek 8500 nehmen werde. Mein Händler ist eh Diamanthändler und die gehören ja zu Trek. Vielleicht passt ihm das ja auch.


----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bitte keine Alu VS Carbon diskussion mehr



Zustimmung .


@Inox: Yeti ist natürlich auch etwas sehr, sehr feines. Schau doch mal ob Du einen gebraucht bekommst.

P.S.: Das isser doch in 26 Zoll?:
http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1886

http://www.ebay.de/itm/YETI-ARC-TEA...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b7faaa0e


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bitte keine Alu VS Carbon diskussion mehr



Das sollte auch nur heißen das man mit jedem Material Pech haben kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2012)

@zuki
jetzt is aber einer in zugzwang
Sauber gemacht. Ich denk phillip wird nen yeti fahrer...schalalaaa

Noch zur starrgabel: Absolut geiles fahrverhalten. Auf schotterpisten ne macht. Gut zu lenken. Bin dann noch nen trail runter gekrochen...autsch. Klar hab ich das vorher schon gewusst aber ich habs einfach mal versucht mit der starrgabel. 
Bei meinem arbeitsort als trainingsgerät mit starrgabel absolut voll tauglich.


----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @zuki
> jetzt is aber einer in zugzwang
> Sauber gemacht. Ich denk phillip wird nen yeti fahrer...schalalaaa



Das meine ich aber auch. Als ich Yeti las, musste ich doch gleich mal suchen. Das braucht Unterstützung.


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Juli 2012)

Yeti rules!!!!

@ daniel. Coole Tour. "Leider" bin ich bis am 28.7.12 rund um den Mont Blanc unterwegsð.


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Noch zur starrgabel: Absolut geiles fahrverhalten. Auf schotterpisten ne macht. Gut zu lenken. Bin dann noch nen trail runter gekrochen...autsch. Klar hab ich das vorher schon gewusst aber ich habs einfach mal versucht mit der starrgabel.
> Bei meinem arbeitsort als trainingsgerät mit starrgabel absolut voll tauglich.







war mir aber zu träge und etwas zu "hart"....

So`n ARC ist schon was feines......Team-Farben und der Rest in ganz schwarz 

@reddevil: Nice!!


----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2012)

Team Farben und der Rest in blau oder purple Elox. das ist doch genau mein Ding.


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2012)

Der Postmann hat wiedermal hier geklingelt und was nettes mitgebracht

Hab echt verdammt lange nach den Shiftern gesucht, bin aber dann schließlich fündig geworden


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juli 2012)

Ach was, Philipp wird Fusion-Fahrer


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach was, Philipp wird Fusion-Fahrer



nach Tomac kann eigentlich nur Yeti kommen: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-john-tomac-picture-thread-7246.html

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2012)

Über die Yetisuche bin ich zu Tomac gekommen.
Danke für die Hilfe bei der Suche. Wundert mich etwas dass es wieder ARCs gibt. Waren zwischenzeitlich komplett weg, auch beim rider-store. Das lässt mich wieder hoffen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2012)

moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2012)

mahlzeit


----------



## zuki (8. Juli 2012)

Moin. Wieder einmal Dauerregen heute. Mist und wenn es später am Nachmittag trocken wird, habe ich wieder keine Zeit zum biken. Wie verhext mit dem Wetter...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2012)

Bei dem Wetter ist es nicht ganz so schlimm drinnen zu sitzen


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

Wieso schlechtes Wetter? Ich bin gerade von einer zweistündigen Tour zurück. Zu Anfang Sonnenschein, dann im Wald ein kräftiger Schauer der im Blätterdach halb so schlimm war und dann im Trocknen bei ordentlich Wind wieder zurück!


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2012)

Ihr habts gut. ich bin gerade auf dem Weg zur Bahn einen Umweg durch den Wald gefahren. Mit dem Ssp.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut. ich bin gerade auf dem Weg zur Bahn einen Umweg durch den Wald gefahren. Mit dem Ssp.



Immerhin hast Du noch was zum Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2012)

Ja stimmt wohl.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

Bin auch mal wieder hier.  MOIN!

Philipp, hab´s eben erst gelesen  - >  SHIT!!!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder hier.  MOIN!
> 
> Philipp, hab´s eben erst gelesen  - >  SHIT!!!



Tach mal wieder!


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2012)

Hi Marco.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder hier.  MOIN!
> 
> Philipp, hab´s eben erst gelesen  - >  SHIT!!!




Moin Marco

Ich sach dann auch mal wieder hallo...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco
> 
> Ich sach dann auch mal wieder hallo...
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Moin Marcus,

mit dem neuen Avatarbild hab ich Dich erst gar nicht registriert.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

Moin Jens, 

ja, ja ich bin ein wenig älter und härter geworden...

Das Bild ist einfach cool!





Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

Moin,

ich hab hier mal ein Bilderrätsel:





Wo ist das Foto entstanden?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab hier mal ein Bilderrätsel:
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, jenseits der Sonne irgendwie sieht das eklig aus...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, jenseits der Sonne irgendwie sieht das eklig aus...



Wieso ist Erbsensuppe im Bierkrug ekelig?


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso ist Erbsensuppe im Bierkrug ekelig?



Ich hasse Erbsensuppe... und in so einen Bierkrug gehört was Blondes


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Erbsensuppe... und in so einen Bierkrug gehört was Blondes



OK, persönliche Antipathie! Ansonsten gab es das kühle Nass ja im anderen Glas!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, persönliche Antipathie! Ansonsten gab es das kühle Nass ja im anderen Glas!



Das finde ich auch viel besser.... Bei Dir alles OK?


----------



## daniel77 (8. Juli 2012)

Willingen?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch viel besser.... Bei Dir alles OK?



Wie unten auf dem Bild zu sehen ist alles OK, wie auch anders wenn man Urlaub hat!





Wie geht es Dir zur Zeit? Ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu erkennen?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Willingen?



Rischtisch, bei mir im Album gesehen oder selber bereits in Willingen genossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie unten auf dem Bild zu sehen ist alles OK, wie auch anders wenn man Urlaub hat!
> 
> 
> Wie geht es Dir zur Zeit? Ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu erkennen?



Party on.... Fit siehst Du aus 

Mir geht es zur Zeit eigentlich sehr gut, das Leben geht weiter. Ich schaffe es sogar regelmäßig auf´s Bike und ich habe mich tatsächlich für die 100km bei den Cyclassics angemeldet und freue mich jetzt schon drauf.

Wie lange hast Du Urlaub?


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>



Du "Sack" hast auch für jede Hose das passende Bike...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Party on.... Fit siehst Du aus
> 
> Mir geht es zur Zeit eigentlich sehr gut, das Leben geht weiter. Ich schaffe es sogar regelmäßig auf´s Bike und ich habe mich tatsächlich für die 100km bei den Cyclassics angemeldet und freue mich jetzt schon drauf.
> 
> Wie lange hast Du Urlaub?



Fühl mich zur Zeit auch ganz gut und für die 100 Kilometer bin ich auch angemeldet. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Startblock oder vorher oder auch danach.

Zwei Wochen und morgen geht es eine Woche zum Biken auf die Insel! Teide ich komme!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fühl mich zur Zeit auch ganz gut und für die 100 Kilometer bin ich auch angemeldet. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Startblock oder vorher oder auch danach.
> 
> Zwei Wochen und morgen geht es eine Woche zum Biken auf die Insel! Teide ich komme!



-Das würde mich freuen, der Rathausmarkt ist nach dem Rennen fest gebucht

-Teneriffa ist schön, MTB oder RR? Nimmst du ein eigenes Bike mit oder leihst du eins?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2012)

wurst und erbsensuppe in bierkrügen

-> siggis hütte natürlich


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> -Das würde mich freuen, der Rathausmarkt ist nach dem Rennen fest gebucht
> 
> -Teneriffa ist schön, MTB oder RR? Nimmst du ein eigenes Bike mit oder leihst du eins?



Auf dem Rathausmarkt sind wir dann auch immer eine ganze Weile.

Und ich werde dort mir ein MTB leihen und auf Touren gehen. Rennrad führt bei mir inzwischen nur ein Nebenleben.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Juli 2012)

MTB auf Teneriffa nur geführt! Alles andere taugt nix.
Tip: mtb-active.com
Tip Hotel: www.hotelsanroque.com


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> MTB auf Teneriffa nur geführt! Alles andere taugt nix.
> Tip: mtb-active.com



so soll es geschehen!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2012)

jens, das ist das richtige bike für sept...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jens, das ist das richtige bike für sept...



Wenn ich dann 150mm benötige dann muss ich mir wohl noch Ersatzschaltaugen beschaffen!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe dann noch ein paar weitere Fotos aus Willingen:









Hat eine Menge an Spaß gebracht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie spinnt heute das Forum oder mein Rechner.... 

Habe auf die Wurst-im-Glas und auf das Foto von Marcus antworten wollen, aber da kackt immer die Seite ab.
Eben musste ich auch mehrfach den Fred anklicken..

Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie spinnt heute das Forum oder mein Rechner....
> 
> Habe auf die Wurst-im-Glas und auf das Foto von Marcus antworten wollen, aber da kackt immer die Seite ab.
> Eben musste ich auch mehrfach den Fred anklicken..
> ...



Moin Marco,

das Problem habe ich bereits seit gestern. Oben das Werbebanner erscheint noch und dann passiert nichts mehr. 

Die letzten 2 Stunden dann jedoch wieder ohne Schwierigkeiten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn´s GUT läuft sehe ich auch das Banner, sonst ist´s ganz grau...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

Dann liegt es ja glücklicherweise nicht an meinem PC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann liegt es ja glücklicherweise nicht an meinem PC!



zu früh gefreut, gerade geht es wieder los!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

In 3Sat läuft eine gute Reportage über die Tour von früher...  


Sonst, bei dir alles ok?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> zu früh gefreut, gerade geht es wieder los!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> In 3Sat läuft eine gute Reportage über die Tour von früher...
> 
> 
> Sonst, bei dir alles ok?



PC ist aus und somit ist alles wieder OK. Beim IPad treten bisher die Abstuerze nicht auf. Jetzt ins Bett und morgen früh in den Flieger zum Biken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

Was habe ich verpasst??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *Mir geht es zur Zeit *eigentlich *sehr gut, das Leben geht weiter.* Ich schaffe es sogar regelmäßig auf´s Bike und *ich habe mich tatsächlich für die 100km bei den Cyclassics angemeldet und freue mich jetzt schon drauf.*


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was habe ich verpasst??



Moin,

Teneriffa, gleich geht's los!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2012)

schöne ferien jens. ICh bin im tessin am arbeiten...fast wie ferien...


----------



## InoX (9. Juli 2012)

vielleicht steige ich ja doch auf 29er um...
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/xtc.29er.0/9858/51183/

Edit: Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schöne ferien jens. ICh bin im tessin am arbeiten...fast wie ferien...



Danke, zur Zeit bin ich noch in Hamburg im stockenden Verkehr vor dem Elbtunnel!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Danke, zur Zeit bin ich noch in Hamburg im stockenden Verkehr vor dem Elbtunnel!



Wünsche auch einen tollen Urlaub.... Viiiel Spaß!


----------



## daniel77 (9. Juli 2012)

Schönen Urlaub und vorort IMMER die kanarischen Bananen kaufen 
Beneide dich jetzt schon um das After-Bike Dorada.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> vielleicht steige ich ja doch auf 29er um...
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/xtc.29er.0/9858/51183/
> 
> Edit: Moin!




Na das ist ja mal ne gute nachricht

Gefällt mir und das gewicht ist auch ne gute basis.


----------



## zuki (9. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir geht es zur Zeit eigentlich sehr gut, das Leben geht weiter. Ich schaffe es sogar regelmäßig auf´s Bike und ich habe mich tatsächlich für die 100km bei den Cyclassics angemeldet und freue mich jetzt schon drauf.



Schön zu hören. 

Ich bin ja auch mit der Firma gemeldet. Ich hoffe ich werde bis dahin wriklich fit und die Arme halten 100km auf dem RR. Vielleicht kann man sich ja nach dem Rennen auf ein paar Bierchen treffen. Unser Büro ist direkt an der Mönckebergstraße, daher sollte es keinerlei Verpflegungsprobleme geben.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub und vorort IMMER die kanarischen Bananen kaufen
> Beneide dich jetzt schon um das After-Bike Dorada.



Was ist so besonderes an den Bananen?


----------



## daniel77 (10. Juli 2012)

Kanarische Bananen kaufen, essen.....dann weisst du's 


Ps: sind die kleinen mit den braunen Flecken


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2012)

moin...immer noch im tessin am arbeiten und kann bis do nicht aufs bike.
Da muss ich nächste woche noch bischen was machen für albstadt.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kanarische Bananen kaufen, essen.....dann weisst du's
> 
> 
> Ps: sind die kleinen mit den braunen Flecken



Wir haben jetzt welche vom Fruehstuecksbuffet mitgenommen und werden sie nachher verspeisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.

Habe mal etwas mit Gimp gespielt und dabei ist das raus gekommen:







Sieht ganz gut aus. Zu mehr reichen meine Fähigkeiten leider nicht.

Glaube der Sattel ist etwas groß....


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2012)

du solltest dev deine signatur ändern wenns so weitergeht
nen schwarzen xt-antrieb noch...


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

kann das glaub ich nicht... muss ich mal testen. Das Schaltwerk würde ich dann gern wieder auf XTR wechseln. Etwas Dekadenz muss dabei sein und das sind satte 50 g


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

das ist ja total einfach...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juli 2012)

...nicht schlecht... 


Schönen Urlaub, Jens (ohneworte)!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...nicht schlecht...
> 
> 
> Schönen Urlaub, Jens (ohneworte)!



Danke an Alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Danke an Alle!



Jo! Lass krachen 

Das Giant wird ja immer besser


----------



## daniel77 (10. Juli 2012)

Suche einen Dämpfer mit 190mm Einbaulange und 50mm Hub für mein Cd RZ, Empfehlungen? Oder hat jemand noch was im Regal liegen?


----------



## BENDERR (10. Juli 2012)

ich finds sogar mit dem fizik sattel schöner als mit dem speedy


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Ist ja auchn KommVor


----------



## BENDERR (10. Juli 2012)

stimmt 
find den fizik trotzdem passender


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Muss eh erstmal das Rad haben...ich sag nur nächsten Montag...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Was wie wo?


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Mein Stiefvater legt mir das Geld aus beziehungsweise übernimmt die differenz wenn die Versicherung nicht alles zahlt. ich habe eben eins der letzten 2 xtcs 29 0 bestellt.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Irre!

Ich baue morgen Abend hoffentlich mein erstes 29er zusammen (Probefahrt kann dann aber dauern...)


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Find ich auch. bin eben mal eins gefahren und das war schon nicht schlecht. Sehr laufruhig und fährt trotz der großen Räder wie ein Fahrrad... Die gewünschten Umbauten werden aber dauern. Der LRS ist da das wichtigste. Der wiegt angeblich über 2 kg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2012)

cool phillip...

Wir haben dich doch noch gekriegt

Würde doch jetzt mal die signatur wechseln...

Oder vielleicht 29...nein...er???


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Hier geht grad erstmal die Welt unter.
Der erste Donnerschlag war so laut, bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen!

Vielleicht läuft die Uni ja wieder voll, so wie letzten Donnerstag.


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Hier ist der Himmel noch blau.

Ist die Signatur jetzt besser?

EDIT:   Uäh jetzt ist sie ganz weg...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Jetzt haben wir wieder strahlenden Himmel.

Seh gar keine Signatur?!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2012)

das ist ja der witz.


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Nee, mit sonem doofen Witz wollte ich jetzt nicht kommen.

Jetzt?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Wäre schon ziemlich flach gewesen, so flach, dass man den nicht mal in der Signatur gesehen hätte...


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Haha


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Okay, der war nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. Juli 2012)

schönen urlaub jens !


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Ist endlich Montag?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Fast...


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Hm....und jetzt? Was für einen LRS hast du eigentlich für dein 29er? 
Taugen die Novatec Naben was? Gibts massig Threats zu aber hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Philipp! 

Zu deine Frage nach den Novatecs:  Darf ich ehrlich sein?  

- *Ich* (!) finde sie Schrott!!!

(...hoffe ich trete jetzt keine Pro-Contra-Diskussion los...)

Liebe Grüße und freut mich, dass auch du mit Riesenrädern liebäugelst.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hm....und jetzt? Was fÃ¼r einen LRS hast du eigentlich fÃ¼r dein 29er?
> Taugen die Novatec Naben was? Gibts massig Threats zu aber hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen?




Ich hab nen recht schweren (1900g) Specialized LRS.
DT-Swiss Naben (entsprechen 370er )
DT Swiss X450SL Felgen.
Vorne DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt 
Hinten normaler Ssp


Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal mit den Novatecs.
Ich bin Ã¼berzeugter Fahrer, hab gebrauchte Rennradnaben im Crosser.
AuÃerdem N-lights am MTB und die machen trotz Renneinsatz 0 Probleme. Viel Schlamm usw. Laufen immer noch gut 


EDIT: Der 29er LRS war halt gÃ¼nstig (120â¬) mit 2 Reifen (Ground Control/ Captain) + TL Ventile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, die Naben waren schon mal Thema hier...


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Na ich warte erstmal montag ab.... was haben wir heute?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na ich warte erstmal montag ab.... was haben wir heute?



Leider schon den 2. Tag meiner 2. Urlaubswoche... 
Montag letzte Woche wäre gut!!

Was macht denn das RR?


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Dem Rennrad fehlt noch das Hinterrrad, die Bremsen und die Kette. Vielleicht bleibt ja was vom Tomac übrig.


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn bei den Novatecs das Problem? Die Lager, der Freilauf oder die Dichtungen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei den Novatecs das Problem? Die Lager, der Freilauf oder die Dichtungen?



In der Reihenfolge...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Muss am Fahrer liegen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Bei dem bleischweren GiantLRS sollen himanonaben verbaut sei... die sind zwar schwer aber haltenen erstmal.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

Die DTs sind auch geil, die Lager so weich - einmal angestossen dreht sich das Rad ungefähr 5 Minuten lang.
Kannte ich von anderen so bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Muss am Fahrer liegen.



Ich hab sie auch noch nicht kaputtgekriegt!


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Meine jetzigen SLX sind auch ganz geil. Absolut sorglos. Vielleicht sollte man über XTRs nachdenken.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Muss am Fahrer liegen.





unocz schrieb:


> schönen urlaub jens !



Danke Dir auch noch! Donnerstag und Samstag geht es auf MTB-Tour, bin ja schließlich nicht alleine hier.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine jetzigen SLX sind auch ganz geil. Absolut sorglos. Vielleicht sollte man über *XTR*s nachdenken.



Das wäre mein Gedanke gewesen...
Einen Satz 960er od. 970er gibt´s echt zum schmalen Kurs....
Da hast du mehr von!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

@Jens

Schönen Urlaub!!


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Muss mich korrigieren... meine ehemaligen Slx. 

Gibt es denn die 970er mit 15mm Achse?
naja die vordere 980er ist ja nicht sooo teuer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2012)

Glaube ja.

Oder mein P-/L-Favotit _Hope Pro 2_ !! Sind auch schön laut und die Naben lassen sich umbauen..


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2012)

Ja die stehen auch auf der Liste. Bei R2 gabs glaube ich nen LRS mit Hope Evos und der Acros Felge. Fand ich nicht schlecht. 

Na gut, ich bin dann raus. Morgen schau ich dann mal die Xtrs durch.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2012)

N8

-> Schon wieder ein Wasserschaden bei uns in der TU, mal gucken was morgen ausfällt. Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal ne Badehose einpacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2012)

da muss ich doch jetzt auch noch was dazu sagen. Novatec sind bei mir immer absolut problemlos gelaufen. Jetzt fährt sie mein sohnemann auf seinem bike und imme noch keine probleme...

Für mich gutes preisleistungsverhältnis. ICh sag kaufen!!!!!


----------



## InoX (11. Juli 2012)

ihr macht es einem echt nicht leichter. 

Ich hoffe ja dass beim ErlÃ¶s des Tomacs etwas Ã¼brig bleibt und ich den LRS tauschen kann. Ã¼ber 600 â¬ sollte dieser dann allerdings nicht kosten.

hier mal die jetzigen Favoriten:

Hope mit Acros

Hope mit Crest

Stans 3.3 mit Crest


und natÃ¼rlich die Novatecs. Die finde ich halt wegen des Preises und der guten Felgen nicht schlecht.

Novatec mit Crest


Die BOR 333 Felgen habe ich ausgelassen weil ich da schon bei den 26ern von Schwierigkeiten gelesen habe. Das wird sicherlich nicht besser.
Die Notubes scheinen mir da schon mit das Beste zu sein.


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du Tubeless fahren willst, dann nur NoTubes-Felge!


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2012)

Moin,  

Heute kommt die Sonne zum Vorschein und sie ballert schon ganz ordentlich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (11. Juli 2012)

bei uns noch ziemlich verhangen... noch nicht ganz klar in welche richtung es geht...ð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (11. Juli 2012)

Bei uns ists auch noch sehr bedeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2012)

Sonne volle Pulle

29er Rahmen heute aber erst verschickt. Morgen bin ich aber nur kurz zuhause (im KH zur Kontrolle).
Dann gehts aber Freitag mit bauen los! Zeit hab ich dann ja dank der vorlesungsfreien Zeit.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2012)

Heute hatten wir etwas kurioses Wetter. Hier unten ca. 25 Grad und oben auf dem Teideplatot in 2300 Metern höhe 30 Grad! Malsehen ob wir morgen verbrutzeln...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (12. Juli 2012)

Solche Temperaturen hätte ich auch gerne wieder. Vielleicht wirds ja heute wieder etwas. Der Hiimmel ist jedenfalls fast blau 

Werde nachher mal das Damenrad für meine Freundin vom Laden abholen und dann ne Runde mit ihrem Rennrad drehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ihr macht es einem echt nicht leichter.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja dass beim Erlös des Tomacs etwas übrig bleibt und ich den LRS tauschen kann. über 600  sollte dieser dann allerdings nicht kosten.
> 
> ...




Moin Phillip

Nimm den Hope mit crest...
ICh fahr ja auch Chris King naben. Sind bischen schwerer dafür halten sie ein leben lang. Mit 1566g noch sicher im grünen bereich.

Und ja, bei nir gibts eigentlich nur noch ZTR Crest als felge. Obwohl ein kollege erste gerade ne felge geschrottet hat auf seinem hardtail...

Das ist dann eben die jüngere generation die es nicht gelernt hat ne richtige linie zu fahren. Der shreddert einfach voll runter...linie...was ist das????


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Boah nach 35 Minuten Rolle bin ich echt feddich.

Die werden sich beim Verband wechseln freuen


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Juli 2012)

Verband?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie muss der Gips ja an den Arm dran oder? 
Ist ja kein Zirkulärer


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Juli 2012)

Ach so 

Hab das gar nicht mitbekommen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Ist kein Weltuntergang 
Nur die Saison ist wohl gelaufen...


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2012)

Joa, wirst wohl wieder auf die Beine kommen

Ich hab gestern nen total unspektakulÃ¤res Paket bekommen...Ã¼ber 100â¬ nur fÃ¼r verschleiÃteileNaja gut ein SLX Schaltwerk fÃ¼rs FR Ht war auch dabei, aber das ist schon das 3te innerhalb von einem Jahr

Nr 1. Wurde hier im Wald von einem Ast gekillt...
Nr 2. Wurde von iwas in den Vogesen Kaputtgerissen...
Hoffe mal, dass Nr 3. lÃ¤nger als 3 Monate hÃ¤lt, kaufe fÃ¼rs FR HT auch nur noch SLX Schaltwerke, weils sonst echt teuer wird


Jetzt werden die RÃ¤der fertig gemacht und die letzten Einheiten gefahren und dann geht es am Sonntag nach Lugano, werde aber auch dort erreichbar sein *ferienhauswlanhabentut*

Da ich mich die letzten Tage FerienjobmÃ¤Ãig wieder hauptsÃ¤chlich in Kellern mit Akten rumgeschlagen habe, kann ich mein RR Projekt wohl nÃ¤chsten Monat feddich machen denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Ui ui ui, ich würde auch gern wieder im Radladen arbeiten. Daraus wird aber wohl erstmal nichts.

Vorhin im KH haben sie mir dann die Fäden gezogen und nen roten "Plastik-Leichtbau"-Gips gemacht. Leichtbau beginnt ja bekanntlich am eigenen Körper.

Außerdem freu ich mich auf morgen -> 29er Rahmen wurde vor ein paar Minuten zugestellt. Morgen nach der Uni geht das große Basteln los


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch strammIst immer geil, wenn ein Rahmen geliefert wird


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, bei so großen Teilen wie Laufräden/Gabel/Rahmen ist es immer besonders toll auszupacken.

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie einen wirklich neuen Rahmen gekauft.
Das erste BGM Fully war gebraucht.
Der BGM Carbonrahmen kam aus ner Rekla -> hatte ich vor dem kauf schon in der Hand
Der Crossrahmen mit 2 kleinen Dellen auch gebraucht.

Endlich mal was ganz neues vom Händler!

Ich hab bisher übrigens nur ein Schaltwerk gekillt -> Schaltauge abgerissen und in den Speichen zerschreddert (war leider ein XT).

Das XO hat den ~ 40km/h Einschlag in Grafschaft gut überlebt. Nur ein paar kleine Kratzer und Gras bei den Einstellschrauben. Nach meinem Gefühl hätte es zerbersten müssen


----------



## BENDERR (12. Juli 2012)

mit SRAM hab ich bisher auch gute (sturz-)erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs, jetzt im richtigen Fred

gestern mal gemütliche Ausfahrt. Rennen ist ja erst im August, bis dann Touren und Regenerationstraining. Und ja, spielen mit den neuen Goodies (gopro,-)).

 
Happy Trails 

St


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> (war leider ein XT).



Das erste von mir leider auch


----------



## InoX (12. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt ja auch leicht geile Trails bei euch. Sieht sehr schön flüssig aus. Ausfahrten in solch einer großen Gruppe sind auch sehr schön. müsste ich hier auch mal öfter haben.


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2012)

Jup inner Gruppe isses immer besser, besonders wenn alle aufm gleichen Level sind.


Hat einer von euch heute Tour geguckt?

Ich hab mich gefragt warum Froome von seinem Angriff vorm Ziel zurückgepfiffen wurde. Hätte das geklappt, dann hätte er evtl Gelb bekommen und das Trikot wäre im Team gebliben...
Froome hatte heute einfach bessere Beine, zieht den Kapitän über die pässe und der Boss hat probleme dranzubleiben, ich kann iwe net verstehen, dass man die net einfach je nach leistung fahren lässt


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Juli 2012)

Die haben so letztes Jahr schon die Vuelta versemmelt. Ist halt so im Strassenrennsport, KapitÃ¤n und WassertrÃ¤ger. Auch ein Edel-Helfer ist dann halt letzteres. 

Solche Trails haben wir zuhaufð. Jeden Mittwoch geht's auf die Runde. FÃ¼r die harten wrd (fast) 52 Wochen pro Jahrð.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2012)

Joa ist halt einfach schade finde ich...Neben einem Wiggins hat man da ja kaum Chancen auch was herausufahren und dass er gewinnen kann hat Froome ja eindeutig bewiesen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Die haben so letztes Jahr schon die Vuelta versemmelt. Ist halt so im Strassenrennsport, KapitÃ¤n und WassertrÃ¤ger. Auch ein Edel-Helfer ist dann halt letzteres.
> 
> Solche Trails haben wir zuhaufð. Jeden Mittwoch geht's auf die Runde. FÃ¼r die harten wrd (fast) 52 Wochen pro Jahrð.




Habs auch gesehen, Froome ist leider wirklich nur Edel-Helfer.
Wenn der nicht so nah am gelben Trikot dran wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tten die ihn wohl auch nicht zurÃ¼ck gepiffen.

Echt nette Trails


----------



## reddevil72 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich denke bei Sky zählt nur der Wiggins. Froome wird gestern einen doppelten Satz heisser Ohren bezogen haben. Den ersten für den Angriff auf seinen Kapitän, und für die Schlussattacke gab's wohl nochmal einen.
Schade, denn Froome macht eigentlich den stärkeren Eindruck. Sieht jeweils besser aus als der Chef, der ja nur hinten dran sitzen kann. Wiggins wird's am Ende wohl gewinnen. Die Konkurrenz ist zu schwach. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (13. Juli 2012)

wegen solch schwachsinniger Rückrufe im Team und weil vorher schon immer klar ist dass wenn dann ein teamchef gewinnt, gucke ich die Tour nicht. Finde das immer recht lächerlich. 80 % der Fahrer lassen sich da im Feld mitschleifen und werden nie namentlich erwähnt. wozu das ganze? Wenn man dann nen guten Tag hat und vorne mitfahren könnte schreitet das Team ein...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> wegen solch schwachsinniger Rückrufe im Team und weil vorher schon immer klar ist dass wenn dann ein teamchef gewinnt, gucke ich die Tour nicht. Finde das immer recht lächerlich. 80 % der Fahrer lassen sich da im Feld mitschleifen und werden nie namentlich erwähnt. wozu das ganze? Wenn man dann nen guten Tag hat und vorne mitfahren könnte schreitet das Team ein...



Moin,

Da gibt es durchaus auch Gegenbeispiele. Das beruehmteste aus deutscher Sicht war der Toursieg von Ulle. Bjarne Rijs war da auch Kapitän der Mannschaft und als man bemerkt hat das Jan Ullrich deutlich stärker war hat man diesen vorgezogen.

Ansonsten geniale Biketour gestern!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

Morgen erstmal

Naja also ich gucke die Tour trotzdem, aber es hat einen schlechten beigeschmack

Mein Traum wäre, dass Froome aus trotz einfach in Paris angreift, das würde ein Statement setztenFrag sich, ob ihn dann noch jemand einstellen würde

Tolle Überraschungen gibt es aber immernoch, für mich wird der Kampf um Gelb aber immer uninteressanter.

Gestern war bei den Leuten die um die Bergwertung gefahren sind, keiner aus dem selben Team und Sagan ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onamrs8jx2I"]Peter Sagan wheeling la Planche des belles filles !      - YouTube[/nomedia]) und auch Pinot(wird der so geschrieben?) bringen da echt frischen Wind rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (13. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen erstmal
> 
> Naja also ich gucke die Tour trotzdem, aber es hat einen schlechten beigeschmack
> 
> ...


 

welcher schlechte beigeschmack ?


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

Siehe oben im Threat....Edelhelfer Stallherarchie usw


----------



## unocz (13. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Siehe oben im Threat....Edelhelfer Stallherarchie usw


 

ahja ok :/


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Noch 1,5 Stunden Uni! Dann bis Oktober "frei"


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juli 2012)

ich muss noch 2 wochen gehn 
und dann lernen bis sept.


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

Meine Unibewerbungen sind auch raus...mal sehen, was daraus kommt


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juli 2012)

wo / für was haste dich beworben?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich muss noch 2 wochen gehn
> und dann lernen bis sept.




Naa lernen muss ich auch


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Erstmal die Laufräder die hier schon seit ein paar Wochen liegen:











Jetzt muss ich auf meinen Vater warten, der hoffentlich gleich den Konus für die Gabel schlitzt 
Der Rahmen passt super ins Farbschema und ist gar nicht mal so schwer wie ich gedacht habe!


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

> wo / für was haste dich beworben?



Germanistik und Wirtschaftswissenschaften...Kombinatorischer Bachelor halt.

In Wuppertal, Bochum, Bonn und Dusseldorf



@ Crimson 
Der LRS sieht ja schonmal gut ausVon welchem Rad ist der denn gewesen?


 nen Spezialized lrs hab ich hier auch noch, mal sehen ob ich den Fürn Urlaub noch in mein FR-Ht packe. Ist der ausm alten Stumpi/Enduro Comp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Germanistik und Wirtschaftswissenschaften...Kombinatorischer Bachelor halt.
> 
> In Wuppertal, Bochum, Bonn und Dusseldorf
> 
> ...



Das ist mal so gar nicht mein Interessengebiet 

Kommt aus einem 2011er Specialized 29er Stumpi/Epic Expert Carbon.
Mal gucken ob die Labels bleiben, die könnte ich einfach abmachen.


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

So der große Naturwissenschaftler war ich nie


Labels würde ich erst abmachen, wenn das gute Stück fertig aufgebaut ist und sie dir dann ggf net gefallen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Muss ja auch nicht jeder sein 

Genau, erstmal aufbauen und dann entscheiden 

Den Konus hab ich nun selbst geschlitzt - mit der Flex. Mit der Stahlsäge keine Chance. Der gesamte Steuersatz ist aber recht massiv ung wiegt knapp 150g ohne Kappe.

Nakkisch ohne alles (aber mit Schaltauge) RH 48


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

Schöner Rahmen
Gewicht passt auch, sparst dir ja sogar nen PM adapter


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

FÃ¼r den Preis 170â¬ (-5â¬ bei boc fÃ¼r die Newsletteranmeldung) kann man echt nichts sagen. Es ist der gÃ¼nstigste 29er Rahmen den ich Ã¼berhaupt gefunden habe und passt auch sonst ganz gut.
Gewicht ist natÃ¼rlich kein Oberknaller, hÃ¤tte ihn aber schwerer erwartet. Denn laut boc Service 2000g mit Steuersatz in RH 43.
Das ist nun RH 48 und hat auch knapp 2000g.

PM ist natÃ¼rlich eine nette Zugabe 

Achja A-Head Kralle, Spacer und Ersatzschaltauge gabs auch dazu!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juli 2012)

fuji macht echt schöne rahmen seit neustem.. die alten haben mir so garnicht gefallen.. aber hab in letzter zeit echt ein paar schicke teile gesehn von denen 

Edit: ok, ich muss das relativieren.. war grade auf deren website.. die 29er tahoe und die 26&29er ultra light carbon sind geil.. der rest is ja zum kotzen 

@madda
oha. auch nich so mein interessensgebiet (wobei, hab auch mal 2 semester wiwi gemacht.. bzw machs ab dem WS evtl wieder als nebenfach..)


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

Joa bin mal gespannt wie es wird. Gerade mit Germanistik können viele überhaupt nix anfangen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Du weißt ja, nach dem Germanistik Studium wird man Taxifahrer 

Hm Mist, Gabelschaft zu kurz oder Steuersatz baut zu hoch. Ich habs jetzt ganz nach WorldCup-Style ohne obere Abdeckung montiert 

Bis ich wieder fahren kann, hab ich auch einen neuen Steuersatz. Hätte auch ersatzweise den oberen Teil des aus dem Bergamont klauen können.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juli 2012)

naja.. mit sportwissenschaft kann ich auch höchstens taxi- oder rikscha-fahrer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Sachen gibts 

Hier mal die vorläufige Konstruktion. Das graue ist der Plastikkonus. Ein Fun Works  S-Light würde oben sogar komplett flacher bauen als das jetzt.

Normalerweise geht das aufbauen schneller - nur so einarmig zieht sich das. Dafür kann ich das geniessen


----------



## InoX (13. Juli 2012)

Nen Funworks hab ich am Rennrad. Der ist wirklich extrem flach und schön leicht.
Der Rahmen sieht wirklich ganz gut aus und zu dem Preis ist der echt super.

Ist der Lenker ein Wcs oder Superlogic? Welche Breite ist das? Auf meinem bestellten Giant ist ein 690er verbaut. Finde das seeehr breit. Will dann mal probieren wies mit 640mm und 29 Zoll klappt.

Jetzt gehts zu Christian auf die Abschiedsparty.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Ja der Fun Works ist echt klasse, da kann man nichts sagen 

Das ist ein günstiger Pro MTB mit 600mm. Es kann sicher was breiteres drauf, 640 wäre nicht schlecht.

Abschiedsparty?

Bald ist doch auch Montag?


----------



## InoX (13. Juli 2012)

Na er geht doch nach Südafrika. Und da wird heute unsere Topform versoffen.

Ich muss das mit den 29ern und der Lenkerbreite erstmal testen. Hatte am 26er ne zeitlang mal nen 56er. Dann reicht ja jetzt vielleicht auch ein 60er mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na er geht doch nach Südafrika. Und da wird heute unsere Topform versoffen.
> 
> Ich muss das mit den 29ern und der Lenkerbreite erstmal testen. Hatte am 26er ne zeitlang mal nen 56er. Dann reicht ja jetzt vielleicht auch ein 60er mit kurzem Vorbau.




Muss auch mal sein  Viel Spaß dabei.

600 hatte ich auch schon am 26er und wollte eigentlich einen 640mm MT Zoom. Jetzt wird aber erstmal das 29er fertig gebaut.

So das sind dann die letzten Fotos für heute. Ich werds zwar noch zu Ende bauen, aber die interessanten Sachen sind nun vorbei.

Zusammengesteckt:





Lenkerhöhe 26" vs 29" - ergo alles richtig gemacht, kein scheuslicher -17° Vorbau nötig.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> fuji macht echt schöne rahmen seit neustem.. die alten haben mir so garnicht gefallen.. aber hab in letzter zeit echt ein paar schicke teile gesehn von denen
> 
> Edit: ok, ich muss das relativieren.. war grade auf deren website.. die 29er tahoe und die 26&29er ultra light carbon sind geil.. der rest is ja zu Kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2012)

> naja.. mit sportwissenschaft kann ich auch höchstens taxi- oder rikscha-fahrer werden



Dann lass doch hier mit allen ausm CC-Talk E-T-W-R! nen Taxiunternehmen aufmachen.... Ein Taxi Wenig Regeln

@ Crimson 

Sieht schon Stramm aus der Gerät
Die Gabel passt echt wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Dann bleibts auch beim E-T-W-R 

Schön so viel Zuspruch bei einem Budget-Aufbau zu bekommen 
Na gut, es gibt auch nicht so viele kontroverse Teile.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juli 2012)

...schon geil, Crimson_ 

Die Gabel kommt gut. Hätte auch schwarz sein können... aber ich weis ja auch nicht, was du sonst noch farblich vor hast...

Hast auch den Penny-Montageständer, wa?

Dein 26er sieht heiß aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Ja stimmt, die Gabel wäre auch in schwarz gegangen. Gabs aber grad zufällig bei ebay mit viel zu kurzem Schaft zu gutem Kurs in weiß.
Weiß sind noch die Elixir 5. Der restliche Kram ist XT und damit silber (pfui). 
Irgendwie schön jetzt vorne und hinten PM zu haben, spart ein paar Grämmer.

Der Pennyständer ist klasse. Hab ich dieses Jahr zu Ostern bekommen 

Das 26er ist auch mein liebstes, im Moment auf die Rolle verdonnert. Geht ab wie ne Rakete. Lässt selbst den Renner und den (leichteren) Crosser alt aussehen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

@crimson
das bike ist jetzt schon mega geil, echt toll, weiter so

ich bräuchte mal ein Tipp von euch bzw. alle die Twister fahren. Ich fahre die X.O Twister und hab so billig 4 Euro Griffe dran, die mir in letzter Zeit immer schöne Schmerzen Bescheren. Bräuchte was anderes. dachte so in richtung Ergon Enduro, oder Syntace Moto o.ä. halt eben in Kurz für die Gripshift. Gibt es da was oder einfach die moto kürzen ?

VG
marco


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juli 2012)

Viel zu kurzer Schaft? 

Silber ist nicht so prickelnd... aber bei manchen Teilen kommt man nicht so einfach (günstig) drum rum.

PM v+h find' ich auch gut.

...den Montageständer ebenfalls.

Welches Reifen kommen denn beim 29er?

RoRo, Maxxis Ikon, Specialized Fast Trak/Renegade, XKing?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre zu den XO Kork Griffe von Fun Works. Sind leicht und lassen sich gut kürzen. Nicht so extrem weich, für den ein oder anderen vielleicht zu hart.
Ich will demnächst mal die von ESI probieren.
Sonst einfach die Motos kürzen, nur eckige Griffe sehen mit den Twistern b.scheuert aus 

EDIT:

Der Schaft hat knappe 160mm und mit original Steuersatz gehts nicht. Es kommt ja erstmal eh nur das vom Restebike dran. 
Im Moment sind noch Ground Control/ Captain drauf, ich bestelle aber sicher Race-King 2.2 oder X-King.

EDIT2:

Postmount spart gegenüber IS2000 Adaptern mit Schrauben 62g. Laut Teileliste insgesamt nun unter 11KG.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, nach dem Germanistik Studium wird man Taxifahrer
> 
> Hm Mist, Gabelschaft zu kurz oder Steuersatz baut zu hoch. Ich habs jetzt ganz nach WorldCup-Style ohne obere Abdeckung montiert
> 
> Bis ich wieder fahren kann, hab ich auch einen neuen Steuersatz. Hätte auch ersatzweise den oberen Teil des aus dem Bergamont klauen können.



Moin,

Ein Kumpel von mir hat seinen Abschluss in Germanistik mit 1,1 und den Doktor mit Auszeichnung (was fuer ein trockenes Thema). Taxi fahren musste der bis heute noch nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja.. mit sportwissenschaft kann ich auch höchstens taxi- oder rikscha-fahrer werden



Das zweite hat zumindestens was mit Radfahren zu tun!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juli 2012)

Ah, ok, dann ist ja gut, wenn's mit dem niedriger bauenden Steuersatz passt 

Unter 11 ist echt ok... bei dem schweren Rahmen...

Reifen... siehste, da hast du Bilder eingestellt, wo man eindeutig sieht, welche Schlappen drauf sind und ich frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Problemchen hab ich noch.
Die Schrauben für die Bremssättel kommen mir so kurz vor?! Leider keine längeren passenden da.
Nach hinten muss ein neuer Schaltzug rein -> hab ich alles noch hier nur heute keine Lust mehr aufs ****eln.
Verstehe ich nicht wie man bei DT ordentlich die Bremsleitung verlegen soll.
Brauche ich ein neues Innenlager. Das alte ist ziemlich schwergängig und läuft nicht mehr so dolle.

Morgen gibts dann Bilder vom fertigen Bock


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2012)

Stimmt. Das war bei mir genauso, als ich vorne mal von 160PM auf 180PM gewechselt hatte.

Ich mag das Einfädeln des Schaltzuges in den Schalter auch überhaupt nicht... so ein Gefummel...
Ok, manchmal klappt's besser, manchmal weniger gut...

XT?

Schön!

Wir sind bestimmt alle gespannt


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2012)

Ja sind wir.

Moin!


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Dann lass doch hier mit allen ausm CC-Talk E-T-W-R! nen Taxiunternehmen aufmachen.... Ein Taxi Wenig Regeln



Darf man nur nicht groß drauf schreiben, weil dann hat man nur noch sich verewigende Jugendliche und N.utten mit Anhang an Bord. Da könnten dann aber auch die wenigen Regeln greifen.

...Aber die Idee ist gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2012)

moin

Cihan ist gestern angekommen. Nach 12h fahrt mit dem zug hab ich ihn in Luzern abgeholt. Danach bike beim kollegen abgeholt und ab auf den ersten trail...

Trotz regen am schluss hats spass gemacht. 2h15min...kleine einfahrrunde.

greets jens


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das war bei mir genauso, als ich vorne mal von 160PM auf 180PM gewechselt hatte.
> 
> Ich mag das Einfädeln des Schaltzuges in den Schalter auch überhaupt nicht... so ein Gefummel...
> Ok, manchmal klappt's besser, manchmal weniger gut...
> ...



Die selben Schrauben hatte ich vorher auch an der Restekiste. Aber da waren sie in einen Adapter geschraubt. Wenn jetzt eine ausreißt ginge es direkt auf den Rahmen/Gabel.
So oder so kann ich nicht fahren 

Meine Mutter vorhin: "Das ist also das Neue? Wie lang warst du wach damits fertig geworden ist? Gefällt mir, da stimmen irgendwie die Proportionen. Das abgesenkte obere Rohr ist toll... und jetzt kannst dus nicht mal fahren "

Gut dass sie nicht um die "29er für Leute unter 1,80 sind hässlich" Diskussionen hier im Forum weiß.

@ Jens: 2:15h kleine Einfahrrunde?  Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2012)

Deine Mutter hat recht

Meine fand meinen Leichtbaufetisch bis jetzt immer doof, aber jetzt fährt sie mit meinen alten FRM Laufrädern rum und die diskussion ist beendet


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Sowas ist gut 
Vor 2 Jahren an der Nordsee hatten wir 5 Räder dabei und 3 Räder kamen in den Kofferraum und Laufräder demontiert.
Als wir angekommen sind trägt meine Mutter die Laufräder auf die Terasse und ist total vom "leichten" 2Kg DT Swiss beeindruckt "Kein Wunder dass du so schnell bist!"
Als sie zum Vergleich ihren LRS hochgehoben hat, ist sie fast in Ohnmacht gefallen


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2012)

Ach, stimmt ja. Cihan wollte doch im Sommer zu dir kommen, Jens.



Bin ja schon richtig gespannt auf die Zeit bei dir 

Gibt's auch wieder Bilder?


Crimson, coole Reaktion vom Mama.

madda, siehe oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2012)

Hier wird gleich alles zsm gepackt...morgen früh um 6 gehts los nach Lugano, da ist es im Moment sonnig


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Gemeinheit!


----------



## unocz (14. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier wird gleich alles zsm gepackt...morgen früh um 6 gehts los nach Lugano, da ist es im Moment sonnig




da war ich noch vor 2 wochen und hatte auch super wetter


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

*griffe für x.0 drehgriffschalthebel*
standard sind bei mir immer ritchey wcs true grips montiert, wenn ich twister verbaut habe.
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=3428;page=1;menu=1000,2,90;mid=7;pgc=0

habe mir letztens aber mal 3 paar schaumstoffgriffe von rcz mitbestellt. (im moment nicht gelistet)
diese sind etwas weicher und dünner als die ritchey wcs, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie sich auch gut mit twistern machen.
zudem habe ich für die 3 paar so viel bezahlt wie für ein paar von den ritchey.

die angesprochenen korkgriffe von actionsports habe ich am stadtrad im einsatz.
der versuch sie mit twistern zu fahren hat nicht lange angehalten.
1. sind mir die griffe zu hart, und 2. finde ich den übergang zu den twistern nicht so angenehm. (twister weicher als die griffe)


*griffe kürzen*
hierzu verwende ich immer eine metalsäge und säge ohne druck. so wird die schnittfläche schön gerade.
mit dem messer habe ich immer im bogen geschnitten.

*montage von twistern schaumstoffgriffen*
ich schiebe die twister 9 cm (außenkante bis lenkerende) auf den lenker und ziehe mit dem edding einen strich um den lenker. nun die twister weiter nach innen schieben und einige lagen tesa an der markierung entlang wickeln. so viel, dass der twister grade noch mit dem ende drüber passt. warum das ganze? hat der twister zu viel spiel, wundert man sich später über ganz tolle macken im lenker. so wars bei meinem entlackten carbon-rizer. nun mache ich das immer. (auch bei neuteilen.) den twister nun wieder an die 9 cm markierung schieben und befestigen.
nun das lenkerende mit bremsenreiniger, teilereiniger o.ä. säubern und die innenfläche des griffes (dieser hat eine länge von 9,5 cm) ebenfalls damit bestäuben. nun den griff schnell auf das lenker ende und stramm gegen den twister scheiben. am lenkerende den griff minimal (< 1 mm) überstehen lassen.

stehen lassen bis sich der reiniger verflüchtigt hat, bzw. bis die griffe fest sind, und dann noch die lenkerstopfen rein. fertig!

*warum lasse ich die griffe länger?*
so sitzen die griffe richtig stramm auf dem lenker und der übergang zum twister ist sehr angenehm.



moin erst einmal.


----------



## unocz (14. Juli 2012)

guter input am morgen 

moin


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

geil, es gibt ja nen live-ticker von der salzkammergut-trophy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Gerade wenn man nicht viel zu tun hat!
Der Tipp mit der Säge ist gut, meine Korkgriffe sind durch die Schere nicht perfekt gerade geworden.

Achja, hat jemand Barcelona verfolgt? IAAF? 
Ein Klassenkamerad meines Bruders ist da zum Hochsprung angetreten und war mit 2,20 angereist und hat dann 2,24 geschafft und sich die Silbermedaille geholt.
Richtig stark!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

ich drehe durch!

mein kumpel liegt grade auf platz 9 overall der A strecke.

der vorjahressieger wolfgang krenn ist schon vor einigen km auf der strecke geblieben, und der bis vorhin führende bart brentjens ist auch nicht mehr vorne geführt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Cihan ist gestern angekommen. Nach 12h fahrt mit dem zug hab ich ihn in Luzern abgeholt. Danach bike beim kollegen abgeholt und ab auf den ersten trail...
> 
> ...




Hey, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und grüß´ mir Cihan ganz nett.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Dann scheint er ja ziemlich abzugehen 


Ich hab erstmal zuende geschraubt. Kette ist für Groß/Groß zu kurz, neue Bremsbeläge müssen her. Andere Griffe sowieso und mit einem Easton XC 70 leibäugl ich auch 

Jetzt hab ich noch ein weiteres Problem. Die billige Bulls Stütze ist mit SLR definitiv zu kurz. Speedneedle mit KCNC wie auf den Bildern könnte sich gerade ausgehen. Ich will aber eigentlich keine 400er Stütze kaufen wegen eines halben Zentimeters.
Alternative bei Thomson mit 367mm?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

wow, das ding sieht richtig gut aus!

nur die übersetzung finde ich etwas heftig.
ich fahre 24-36 vorne und hinten 11-36. reicht mir.
wobei ein 38er vorne auch schön wäre, aber dann finde ich den sprung von klein auf groß zu heftig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2012)

Voll gut


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2012)

Sieht geil aus

Warum kaufste net einfach ne 400er un kürzt die?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Danke  Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie ich mich drauf freue das erste Mal damit zu fahren.

Übersetzung ist mit 40/26 - 11/34 natürlich heftig. Aber das werde ich dann erfahren und hoffentlich direkt die passende Übersetzung zusammenstellen.

Gibts eigentlich gescheite 11-36 Kassetten in 9-Fach?



> Warum kaufste net einfach ne 400er un kürzt die?



Klar ist möglich, wäre aber schöner wenns auch anders geht.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

eine 11-36er kassette n 9fach hat ziemlich große sprünge. 
ich werde damit nicht glücklich.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

also 10fach? dann bräuchte ich kassette/kette + shifter + schaltwerk.
Erstmal testen bevor ich solche Gedanken spinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich drehe durch!
> 
> mein kumpel liegt grade auf platz 9 overall der A strecke.
> 
> der vorjahressieger wolfgang krenn ist schon vor einigen km auf der strecke geblieben, und der bis vorhin führende bart brentjens ist auch nicht mehr vorne geführt.



zufällig der herr schwindling? 
is nämlich mein dozent an der uni für "bewegungsfeld mountainbike"

@crimson
sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

nee, der peter h.

hoffe er kann jetzt auf der flacheren strecke in richtung salzberk auf die vor ihm fahrenden aufschließen.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Juli 2012)

ah, wär auch zu lustig gewesen 
dann sind die zwei ja halbwegs zusammen unterwegs..
echt verrückt bei dem scheiss wetter so lange zu fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

eher fast noch mal so lange.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Juli 2012)

ja.. hab mich schon auf die endfahrzeit bezogen.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Woah hats mich gerade erschrocken. Ich sitze hier nichts ahnend am PC, da gibts einen lauten Knall und ein Zischen.

In einem LR des Resterads ist einfach der Latexschlauch hochgegangen. Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Wie kann denn sowas passieren?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

magie ....


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2012)

Habs heute morgen etwas aufgepumpt, laut Pumpe ~ 1,8 Bar.
Da sagt man ja immer, dass Latex die Luft schleichend verliert


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2012)

Is mir letztens auch passiert, aber meiner hat beim aufpumpen ne Beule gekricht und hat den Reifen von der Felge gehaun (bei 2 Bar)---da kann einem schon das Herz stehen bleiben, so wie das knallen tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das war bei mir genauso, als ich vorne mal von 160PM auf 180PM gewechselt hatte.
> 
> Ich mag das Einfädeln des Schaltzuges in den Schalter auch überhaupt nicht... so ein Gefummel...
> Ok, manchmal klappt's besser, manchmal weniger gut...
> ...





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und grüß´ mir Cihan ganz nett.



Moin jungs

Na klar gibts bilder...
Ein wunderschöner tag heute auf unserer hausrunde






































Hausrunde 1000hm auf 13km

Ja, und bei mir konvertieren die leute zu RockyMountain 

Grüezi us dr schwiiiiiiiz.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

haye vs. chisora 

ich hoffe das wird mal ne richtig wilde prügelei.
die klitschko kämpfe kann man ich ja mittlerweile nicht mehr angucken.


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2012)

So hier ist alles gepackt...morgen gehts nach Lugano, wenn ich hier so die Bilder von oncel_doc sehe, bekomme ich richtig Lust auf drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>




Habe schon ettlichen Schnickschnack mit Cihan geschrieben, zig PNs´, Bilder kommentiert und über diverse Dinge rumgealbert, aber ich habe -_glaube ich_- noch kein Bild von ihm gesehen....   ..fällt mir gerade so auf....

Das auf dem Pic ist er doch, oder???

Ich beneide Euch ; tolle Pics, tolle Location....  

Wenn ich das Wetter hier dagegen sehe, dann könnte ich   .
Diesmal ist wieder ein Frustkauf geworden. Habe mir für´s Stumpi die S-Works-Kurbel bei meiner Sister geordert...


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2012)

Ich bekomm da auch wieder richtig Lust aufs Biken. Zum Glück ist bald Montag und ich kriege mein neues XTC.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2012)

Wie???? - Schon bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2012)

Was hat die Versicherung gesagt? - Bezahlt?


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2012)

Du kannst mal deiner Sis sagen dass die mich mal fürs Shoppen zulassen sollen. Ich kriege von denen einfach keine Bestätigungsmail und kann mich nicht richtig registrieren. Der Seitenaufruf klappt auch nur über Links... egal welchen Browser ich nutze. Ha)be sogar schon das OS gewechselt...

Die Versicherung braucht noch ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

die schlacht beginnt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2012)

Schreib mir das morgen abend mal per PN mit allen Daten. Hake mal nach..

Bekommst du alles anstandslos bezahlt oder legst du drauf??


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2012)

Wenns gut läuft kann ich auf das neue noch nen schonen LRS drauf packen. was will man mehr.

Wo kommt denn Boxen?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

sky select oder halt im netz.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenns gut läuft kann ich auf das neue noch nen schonen LRS drauf packen. was will man mehr.



Geilomat !


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2012)

an the winner is david haye.
k.o. in runde 5.

schade, bis dahin konnte man sich das gut angucken.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2012)

@Doc: die Bilder!!!   

Au Mann, gegen die Radar kommt keine Brille an.. :-l


Neid auch bei mir.


@TT: Kurbel ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @TT: Kurbel ->




   Wa*L*um ? (würde der Chinese jetzt fragen..)




   Ist doch schick, oder!?!


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2012)

Moin...ach ist das früh für mich als derzeitiger Privatier, jetzt gehts aber gleich los nach Lugano


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe schon ettlichen Schnickschnack mit Cihan geschrieben, zig PNs´, Bilder kommentiert und über diverse Dinge rumgealbert, aber ich habe -_glaube ich_- noch kein Bild von ihm gesehen....   ..fällt mir gerade so auf....
> 
> Das auf dem Pic ist er doch, oder???
> 
> ...



Moin...
Ja, wir haben glaube ich alle auf ein bild von ihm gewartet. Jetzt wissen wir wie er aussieht. 
DIe ersten zwei tage gingen mit dem wetter. Gestern wars echt toll. Heute siehts wieder echt kagge aus. Es regnet gerade in strömen. Ev siehts ja nach dem mittag besser aus.


----------



## cpprelude (15. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Doc: die Bilder!!!
> 
> Au Mann, gegen die Radar kommt keine Brille an.. :-l
> 
> ...



Moin, im September bist du doch hoffentlich dabei . Es ist sehr schön hier beim doc und macht Spass zu biken. Ja die Radar ist echt ne hammer Brille aber auch nur mit den Gläsern ohne Aussparung, das war auch der Grund warum ich mich für die entschieden habe, sie sollte möglichst viel Glas bieten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, im September bist du doch hoffentlich dabei . Es ist sehr schön hier beim doc und macht Spass zu biken. Ja die Radar ist echt ne hammer Brille aber auch nur mit den Gläsern ohne Aussparung, das war auch der Grund warum ich mich für die entschieden habe, sie sollte möglichst viel Glas bieten.


So ist es.

Das glaub ich sehr gerne 

...hätte ich mir auch holen sollen... mmm... :-l


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2012)

so, muss hier mal eine technische frage einwerfen.
an meinem wettkampf-mtb fahr ich momentan SRAM 3x10, an meinem schlechtwetter-rad und winterschlampe 3x9 Shimano mit V-Brakes.
Im Winter soll nun aufjedenfall das trainingsrad scheibenbremsen bekommen, ausserdem möchte ich den jetzigen schweren LRS auf beiden rädern zum training benutzen.
von daher wäre es von nöten entweder bei beiden auf 3x9 oder 3x10 umzurüsten.
im prinzip spricht nicht viel gegen 3x10.. jedoch brauch ich den 10. gang nicht wirklich und die ersatzteile für 3x9 kosten weniger als die 3x10 teile.
ausserdem großes plus: gripshift! (ok.. gibts auch für 3x10.. aber 180?  .. die 3x9 kosten 1/3.. )

also müsste am 3x9 rad eigntl nur die scheibenbremse umgebaut werden und ne neue kette drauf (schaltwerk, shifter, umwerfer, kurbel is ja vorhanden, neue kassette aufm disc-lrs)
wäre es möglich am 3x10 rad einfach ne neue kette und kassette drauf zu machen und das als 9-fach zu fahren, oder funktioniert das mit der kurbel (X.9), schaltwerk, shiftern nicht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2012)

Shimano 9fach SW fahre ich sogar mit 10fach STIs am Crosser und mit umgebauten Gripshifts am MTB.
Bei Sram ist 9fach und 10fach nicht komp., bis auf den Umwerfer halt.
Auch wenn der gesammte Schwenkbereich gleich ist, der Seileinholweg ist anders.


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2012)

also bräuchte ich dann aufjedenfall ein neues schaltwerk und 9-fach shifter?
oder funktioniert es, dass ich nur neue shifter hole und den unteren/oberen anschlag am schaltwerk begrenze?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2012)

Ne, das 10er Schaltwerk funzt damit nicht.

Habe meinem Kumpel vor der Alpentour das Rotwild umbauen wollen und dabei genau diese Erfahrung gemacht... 
Z.Zt. fährt er umgebaute Gripshifts, aber ich finde die Funktion nicht toll.. 

_Brainstorming:_ Ggf. würde ich meine 9fach XTR-Dual-Control mit 970er XTR-Schaltwerk und Saint-Sätteln abgeben...
Bilder der Teile findest du hier..

Wollte sie erst gar nicht an das OnOne bauen, aber das ist meine beste Bremse. Und die Schaltfunktion liebe ich auch.
Habe sie dann doch verbaut....  ...vorerst...

Preislich zum fairen Kurs abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2012)

10fach ginge doch mit 10fach Shifter (SRAM) und 9fach SW (SRAM)?

...oder hab ich nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2012)

Warte mal kurz.... suche gerade...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2012)

2 Beiträge dazu:



DHK schrieb:


> kurze Frage: (vielleicht wurde es hier auch schon erwähnt, dann habe ich es aber nicht gefunden)
> 
> Kann man bei Sram ein 10fach Schaltwerk mit einem 9fach Trigger fahren? 10fach Trigger und 9fach Schaltwerk geht ja nicht, so wie ich das gelesen habe...
> Und wenn nein, warum nicht? Der Gesamtweg vom Schaltwerk bleibt doch der gleiche und die Stufen werden doch nur vom Trigger vorgegeben, das sollte doch dann dem Schaltwerk egal sein... oder verstehe ich da was falsch?





Dirty Track schrieb:


> Zunächst mal:
> Bist Du schon damit gefahren, daß Du mit dem 10-Fach-Shifter das 9-fach Schaltwerk schalten kannst, fehlerfrei über ALLE 10 Gänge? Eigentlich dürfte das nicht gehen, weil bei den neuen die Übersetzungsverhältnisse geändert wurden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2012)

Moin!


Danke!

Wenn bei den neuen Schaltwerken das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert wurde, funktioniert es (10fach Shifter+9fach SW) dann mit einem älteren 9fach SW?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2012)

Moin 

So, heute wieder zur arbeit gegangen. Cihan fährt erst um 1600 heute von Luzern weg. 
Das wochenende war super. Schöne touren gefahren und noch bessere fotos geschossen.

Wünsch euch nen schönen wochenanfang...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So, heute wieder zur arbeit gegangen. Cihan fährt erst um 1600 heute von Luzern weg.
> Das wochenende war super. Schöne touren gefahren und noch bessere fotos geschossen.
> ...



Moin Jens,

Dir auch! Nachher geht leider unser Flieger zurueck nach Deutschland.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So, heute wieder zur arbeit gegangen. Cihan fährt erst um 1600 heute von Luzern weg.
> Das wochenende war super. Schöne touren gefahren und noch bessere fotos geschossen.
> ...


Ebenfalls!


War bestimmt viel zu kurz die Zeit...


----------



## BENDERR (16. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, das 10er Schaltwerk funzt damit nicht.
> 
> Habe meinem Kumpel vor der Alpentour das Rotwild umbauen wollen und dabei genau diese Erfahrung gemacht...
> Z.Zt. fährt er umgebaute Gripshifts, aber ich finde die Funktion nicht toll..
> ...



okay, also brauch ich doch alles als 9-fach / 10 fach.
schade.. 
danke schonmal für das angebot, wenns soweit is werd ich auf dich zurückkommen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2012)

Dann kommt mal alle schön zurück ins verregnete Deutschland 

Ich habs derweil nicht mehr ausgehalten den 29er da so stehen zu sehen und bin 2 Mal die Straße rauf und runter 

Trägt sich mit 10,7Kg gar nicht so schwer (KCNC + Speedy montiert, ohne Milch).
An der Stütze hatte ich noch 1cm "frei".

Trotz schleifender VR-Bremse und halb klemmendem Innenlager gehts ganz gut ab.
Beschleunigt zufriedenstellend. 

Ich sitze unheimlich "im Bike". Sehr kompakt das ganze, obwohl der Rahmen noch mal 5mm länger ist als das Bergamont.
Der Lenker darf ruhig deutlich breiter als 600mm sein. Fährt sich bissl "kippelig".
Der Vorbau kann somit auch länger als 90mm sein.

Tubeless fährt sich weich, keine Ahnung wie man das beschreiben soll. Ich spüre einen Unterschied zu Latex. Geländefahrten sind nur erstmal nicht drin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2012)

Erstmal allen einen guten Start in die Woche.

Ich habe noch eine Woche frei und war eben schön auf dem Rennrad.
Nicht lange, aber schöne Hm gemacht.
Wald ist zu matschig.. 

Schöne Tourenpics von Jens und Cihan. 

*Jens (oW)*, willkommen zu Hause. 
MeinTagestip für dich: Bevor du aus dem Flughafen austrittst, nimm erst die Regenjacke aus dem Bikegepäck...  

*@Crimson*

  Und wo sind die Bilder??? 


Habe heute morgen mein 26" BeOne Carbon verkauft und bin somit zu neuen Schandtaten bereit...   Werd jetzt Tour gucken, Kaffee trinken (WICHTIG!!!) und mal das Netz auf den Kopf stellen.. 

Überlege auch das Liteville abzustoßen und gegen ein 29er Fully zu tauschen....


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2012)

Hier ist es auch nurnoch am Regnen. Keine Ahnung ob da oben 'n Rohr geplatzt ist? 

Hab vorhin noch neue Bremsbeläge, Innenlager und 2x RK Racesport 29" 2.2 bestellt.

Bilder sind auf den Seiten 284-285


----------



## InoX (16. Juli 2012)

ein Foto vom Kauf. Die im Wald sind nichts geworden.

Hab gerade das neue Rad durch den Wald gejagt. Bergab ist es wirklich eine Wucht und wenn es läuft dann auch. bin echt begeistert allerdings ist dringend etwas Tuning nötig. Gewicht liegt bei läppischen 11,8 kg aber das merkt man auf dem Trail überhaupt nicht.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juli 2012)

Schönes Bike  
Ist das Grösse M?
Hast du es bei S-tec gekauft?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen mein 26" BeOne Carbon verkauft und bin somit zu neuen Schandtaten bereit...


Hab am Sonntag mein RZ verkauft...bin ebenfalls zu neuen Schandtaten bereit.....


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2012)

Sieht schon verdammt geil aus! Aber mach mal Bilder bei gutem Licht 
Was ist daran so schwer? Ich komme mit XT-Parts und relativ schwerem Rahmen auf 10,7KG

Mit den leichten Anbauteilen vom Bergamont ist locker die 9 vorm Komma drin!


----------



## InoX (16. Juli 2012)

Der LRS hat etwas Übergewicht. Laut Foren ca. 2,1 kg. Der Lenker hat laut Giant etwa 270g und die Gabel ist mit Steckachse auch nicht ganz leicht. Hab viel zu tun aber fährt sich total sicher. Das ist echt toll.

Bessere Fotos kommen noch, keine Angst. Die Farbe ist nur schwierig weil sie so stark spiegelt.

Gekauft ist es bei meinem lokalen Händler und die Größe ist eine M.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2012)

Cool, Glückwunsch 

Wie ist das mit den schweren LRern, wenn du aus dem Stand beschleunigst?
Deutlich mehr Kraft braucht man dafür, was?

Bergauf geht also auch gut?

Das Bild geht doch...

Welche Bremsen sind dran?
Elixir 9?

Dreifach XT?

...ich würde ja gleich die Reifen wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2012)

ein hübsches bike mit viel potenzial. Da muss man doch bischen was verändern damit das gewicht runterkommt. Halt die üblichen sachen...
stütze
sattel
vorbau
lenker
griffe
ev. kassette
der LRS ist eh zu schwer

Machst wieder was mit ner farbe???

Wenn meine neue bremse eintrifft könnte es sein, dass ich wieder ne Hope zu verkaufen habe. Gleicher typ nur mit silber/roten deckeln...

was brauchst du sonst noch???

Hät noch nen f99 vorbau für 25,4


----------



## InoX (16. Juli 2012)

Über die Hope reden wir noch. Die Bremsen (Elixir 7) sind ein Krampf. Die werden gewechselt.

Die Kurbel ist eine dreifach und die Reifen sind super. Hab auf den nassen Trails am Schäferberg massig Grip gehabt.

Die Anbauteile müssen weg, das weiß ich auch schon. werde morgen mal die Thomsen anbauen und die Ganganzeigen abbauen. Dann sind schon 100 g weg.
Das Rad schläft jetzt in der Badewanne. Ist schon etwas dreckig geworden.

Lauter Smileys... das muss an meiner Stimmung liegen.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erstmal allen einen guten Start in die Woche.
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Woche frei und war eben schön auf dem Rennrad.
> Nicht lange, aber schöne Hm gemacht.
> ...



Moin,

Gerade wieder in HH gelandet und welch eine Überraschung, es regnet!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Über die Hope reden wir noch. Die Bremsen (Elixir 7) sind ein Krampf. Die werden gewechselt.
> 
> Die Kurbel ist eine dreifach und die Reifen sind super. Hab auf den nassen Trails am Schäferberg massig Grip gehabt.
> 
> ...



Und auf das das coole Teil diesmal länger bei Dir weilt als die letzten Bikes!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Über die Hope reden wir noch. Die Bremsen (Elixir 7) sind ein Krampf. Die werden gewechselt.
> 
> Die Kurbel ist eine dreifach und die Reifen sind super. Hab auf den nassen Trails am Schäferberg massig Grip gehabt.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn mit denen? Die sind doch bestimmt noch nicht einmal eingebremst...

Echt? Ich mag RaRa überhaupt nicht. RoRo ist mMn überlegen in Sachen Rollwiderstand und Grip.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit denen? Die sind doch bestimmt noch nicht einmal eingebremst...
> 
> Echt? Ich mag RaRa überhaupt nicht. RoRo ist mMn überlegen in Sachen Rollwiderstand und Grip.



Da bin ich vollkommen Deiner Meinung!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2012)

jungs, redet nicht über schwalbe reifen...nichts geht über maxxis oder bontrager...

ja phillip, werde mich melden bei dir, wenn ich die bremse umgebaut habe.


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2012)

schönes bike @ philip


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2012)

Moin!


@doc: den Ikon würde ich gern mal testen 

...die Specialized auch...

Bontrager: och nöö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2012)

Hatte auch schon Roro und mich haben die nicht überzeugt... die Rara sind hingegen gestern wirklich super gewesen.
die Bremsen entsprechen den Elixir R sind aber etwas überarbeitet. Die hat mein Stiefvater und ich konnte gestern nicht feststellen dass sich irgendwas geändert hätte. Wenn sie nass sind klingeln und schleifen die Scheiben, wenn man bremst quitschen sie wie die Hölle und außer der Hebelverstellung hat sich nichts geändert. Da freu ich mich auf Belagswechsel und und das ständige Einstellen der Kolben. 

Guten Morgen


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> @doc: den Ikon würde ich gern mal testen
> ...


 

hab noch zwei ikons zu hause...in 29er grösse

Der bonti 29-1 ist echt toll. Guter gripp und rollt perfekt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon Roro und mich haben die nicht überzeugt... die Rara sind hingegen gestern wirklich super gewesen.
> die Bremsen entsprechen den Elixir R sind aber etwas überarbeitet. Die hat mein Stiefvater und ich konnte gestern nicht feststellen dass sich irgendwas geändert hätte. Wenn sie nass sind klingeln und schleifen die Scheiben, wenn man bremst quitschen sie wie die Hölle und außer der Hebelverstellung hat sich nichts geändert. Da freu ich mich auf Belagswechsel und und das ständige Einstellen der Kolben.
> 
> Guten Morgen


Ok 
Vielleicht liegt's am Luftdruck...

Also wenn ich neue Beläge habe, bremse ich die laut Handbuch der Bremse rolleyes: ) ein, sprich von ca. 30 km/h auf 0 runter bremsen. Das wird dann oftmals wiederholt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab noch zwei ikons zu hause...in 29er grösse
> 
> Der bonti 29-1 ist echt toll. Guter gripp und rollt perfekt.


Cool. Exception? Würde ich dann gerne mal fahren 

Ja? Dann siehe oben.


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2012)

Keine Angst, ich hab schon einige Bremsen eingebremst.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> @doc: den Ikon würde ich gern mal testen
> ...



Moin zusammen! 
Geht ja richtig Rund hier 

Also meine Spezireifen rollen im Vergleich zum Raceking/Xking auf der Straße wie 'n Sack Nüsse. 
Der "The Captain" soll aber auch mit einem NobbyNic vergleichbar sein.
Mir sind die Reifen für ihr Volumen/Profil zu schwer.

Bei 29er soll ja auch weniger Profil reichen 

Was hast du denn mit der Elixir? Ich mag die super gut leiden, organische Beläge drauf und ab gehts.

Vom Hebelgefühl fand ich bisher nur die XT/XTR besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (17. Juli 2012)

ich find die elixir auch super.
xt/xtr gefällt mir der harte druckpunkt nicht so gut. das find ich bei der elixir besser gelöst.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2012)

Am liebsten würde ich vorne den bonti und hinten den maxxis aspen fahren...sieht einfach kagge aus 

Der aspen rollt super und hält auch noch lange. Bin den ja am anfang beim toad hinten gefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juli 2012)

vorne racing ralph 2011 in 2,25"
hinten 29-1 in 2,2"

super kombination!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich vorne den bonti und hinten den maxxis aspen fahren...sieht einfach kagge aus
> 
> Der aspen rollt super und hält auch noch lange. Bin den ja am anfang beim toad hinten gefahren.



Reifenschrift übermalen?

Mach ich bei den Contis immer, das orange passt einfach nie


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs, redet nicht über schwalbe reifen...nichts geht über maxxis oder bontrager...
> 
> ja phillip, werde mich melden bei dir, wenn ich die bremse umgebaut habe.



Moin,

Bontrager geht bei mir aus "politischen" Gründen nicht und die Quellen für Maxxis sind mir im Verhältnis zu teuer! Bin aber momentan mehr mit Conti unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich vorne den bonti und hinten den maxxis aspen fahren...sieht einfach kagge aus



Fällt doch bei der Gabel im Toad gar nicht auf...


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Reifenschrift übermalen?
> 
> Mach ich bei den Contis immer, das orange passt einfach nie



Wieso orange?


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2012)

Habe jetzt die Stütze gegen eine Thomson getauscht und den blöden Plastikring hinter der Kassette entfernt. Die Kurbelschraube hab ich gegen eine blaue aus Alu getauscht. 

Jetzt sind die ersten 113 Gramm schon gefallen.

Die Ganganzeigen kann man bei den neuen XT Triggern leider nicht mehr entfernen. Da gibts keine Kappe mehr die die Technik verdeckt. Das wären dann auch schon 14 g gewesen.

Das "Univega" ist einfach toll


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso orange?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1096687



Ja das Univega ist klasse!
Wenn man Reifen mit weißer Schrift bekommt umso besser 


Ich hab ja im Moment genug Zeit meinem zweiten Hobby Fotografie nachzugehen.

Das Auto eines Freundes:







Was meint ihr?


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2012)

ich war gerade mal auf dem Hof und habe das neue Spielzeug mitgenommen.

"Understatement ist anders" hat gestern ein Freund zu dem Rad gesagt.
















Die Kurbel gefällt mir recht gut, weil sie nicht nur langweilig matt ist wie die alte sondern auch Glanzstellen hat





perfekt durchgestyled  Kann mir jemand erklären was es mit dem Höhenprofil auf der Unterseite des Tundra auf sich hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2012)

10x besser als das Bild von gestern. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Könnte glatt neidisch werden.
Jetzt muss sich nurnoch dein Profilbild ändern


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2012)

Danke, das Bild gestern war von meiner Freundin mit dem Handy gemacht. Direkt vorm Laden. dafür fand ich es recht gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja das Univega ist klasse!
> Wenn man Reifen mit weißer Schrift bekommt umso besser
> 
> 
> ...



*Also wenn´s ein TSI ist* =>  Steuerkettenlängung, gerissene Kolben und Turboschaden

*Wenn´s ein TFSI ist* => Steuerkettenlängung mit Folgen -> Ventile küssen die Kolben!!    Schubumluftventil wird evtl. kommen...




Achso, das Foto an sich gefällt!


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Also wenn´s ein TSI ist* => Steuerkettenlängung, gerissene Kolben und Turboschaden
> 
> *Wenn´s ein TFSI ist* => Steuerkettenlängung mit Folgen -> Ventile küssen die Kolben!! Schubumluftventil wird evtl. kommen...
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn's ein Fahrrad wäre, dann würde es diese Probleme garnicht geben .

Moin Marco.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und wenn's ein Fahrrad wäre, dann würde es diese Probleme garnicht geben .
> 
> Moin Marco.




Moin, du langer Lulatsch... 

_*E N D L I C H*_   gab´s mal ein paar Pics von dir...  
Da weiß man(n) mit wem man(n) schreibt.

Bin ja schon etwas neidisch auf die schönen Tag beim Doctore. Wie lief das 29er RM?  War ja Neuland für dich, oder?


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Also wenn´s ein TSI ist* =>  Steuerkettenlängung, gerissene Kolben und Turboschaden
> 
> *Wenn´s ein TFSI ist* => Steuerkettenlängung mit Folgen -> Ventile küssen die Kolben!!    Schubumluftventil wird evtl. kommen...
> 
> ...



Ist definitiv ein TSI; TFSI gabs meines Wissens bei VW nur bis 08, Probleme machen da auch nur die AXX Motoren, beim BWA (wie meiner hat) gibt's das Steuerkettenproblem nicht mehr.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin, du langer Lulatsch...
> 
> _*E N D L I C H*_ gab´s mal ein paar Pics von dir...
> Da weiß man(n) mit wem man(n) schreibt.
> ...


 
 Bin ca. 3 cm größer als der doc. Ja Sorry das ein Bild von mir so spät kam. Es war sehr genial dort und es ist empfehlenswert da einen Bikeurlaub zu machen, der doc und sein Mausi sind echt coole Typen und der doc ein echt guter Guide.

Ja das war mein erstes 29er was ich gefahren bin. Erst war es ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig als ich die Probefahrt gemacht hatte, es kam mir so schwammig vor, bin es straffer gewohnt. mit gelockter Gabel bergauf geht es durch die großen Räder gut nach vorne. und bergab auf flowigen Schotterpisten macht das ding richtig Spaß, es fühlt sich auch auf verblockten Trails wohl.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ist definitiv ein TSI; TFSI gabs meines Wissens bei VW nur bis 08, Probleme machen da auch nur die AXX Motoren, beim BWA (wie meiner hat) gibt's das Steuerkettenproblem nicht mehr.



Moin.

Ne,ne,ne....  Ich arbeite bei dem Haufen. 
Den TFSI gibt´s teils wieder mit Zahnriemen, teils.  Mischverbauung.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juli 2012)

Hatte mich extra schlau gemacht bevor ich meinen 5er GTI gekauft hab, ist BJ 2007 mit BWA Motorkennbuchstabe, soll nach Angabe von "meinem" Meister hier die Probleme nicht mehr haben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ist definitiv ein TSI; TFSI gabs meines Wissens bei VW nur bis 08, Probleme machen da auch nur die AXX Motoren, beim BWA (wie meiner hat) gibt's das Steuerkettenproblem nicht mehr.



Willst Du das Urteil von unserem Serviceprofi Marco infrage stellen?

Moin Ihr zwei!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2012)

Schöner Hof 

Deutlich besseres Bild. Sieht gleich noch besser aus, das Rad.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Willst Du das Urteil von unserem Serviceprofi Marco infrage stellen?
> 
> Moin Ihr zwei!



Du Scherzkeks..  
Habe die Weisheit auch nicht mit Löffeln gefr....! 

Kann ja nix, _oder fast nix_, für den größten Fehler meines Lebens.... 

Hätte damals schon auf deine Worte hören sollen, Jens.. 



@Daniel
Habe gerade vor meinem Urlaub einen 6er GTI mit Motorschaden durch Spanner der Kette gehabt.
Deshalb bin ich auf das Bild angesprungen.

Btw, schimpfe mich auch Meister...  (klingt toller wie´s is´) und VST-Mitarbeiter.  
Hätte Bäcker werden sollen - da hätte ich den verbockten Mist wenigstens wegessen können..


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Stütze gegen eine Thomson getauscht und den blöden Plastikring hinter der Kassette entfernt. Die Kurbelschraube hab ich gegen eine blaue aus Alu getauscht.
> 
> Jetzt sind die ersten 113 Gramm schon gefallen.
> 
> ...


 
Tape drüber und gut is. das geht supi und hält auch den schmutz ab. Oder hebel von 2010 nehmen...


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal habt ihr heute alle frei? Ganz schön was los hier!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr heute alle frei? Ganz schön was los hier!



Ne, wir arbeiten heute alle von *Teneriffa* aus... 
Heute morgen ging´s im Sammelflieger her.  War doch so ausgemacht!

Doc, Inox, Daniel77, Cihan...,alle hier.  

Und wo steckst du schon wieder???


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, wir arbeiten heute alle von *Teneriffa* aus...
> Heute morgen ging´s im Sammelflieger her.  War doch so ausgemacht!
> 
> Doc, Inox, Daniel77, Cihan...,alle hier.
> ...



Inzwischen wieder zuhause in der Heimat...


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juli 2012)

Easy Jet macht's möglich


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juli 2012)

Gepäck ist allerdings irgendwo anders angekommen ??!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Woche noch frei._ (Etwas den Regen genießen....    )_


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ja im Moment genug Zeit meinem zweiten Hobby Fotografie nachzugehen.
> 
> Das Auto eines Freundes:
> 
> ...


 
Mit was für einer Kamera fotografierst du?


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Woche noch frei._ (Etwas den Regen genießen....    )_



Geht mir jetzt genauso!


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2012)

Aber hier auf Teneriffa ists wenigstens schön. Wer braucht da schon Gepäck? 

Werde es mal mit Tape probieren. Hatte ich auch dran gedacht aber es ist da so uneben.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Woche noch frei._ (Etwas den Regen genießen....  )_


 
moin Marco

naja so bekomste wenigstens keinen Sonnenbrand und ne Schlammpackung soll ja schön machen


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2012)

@jens 

bontrager geht aus politischen gründen nicht ???
klär mich mal bitte auf .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @jens
> 
> bontrager geht aus politischen gründen nicht ???
> klär mich mal bitte auf .....



Trek Eigenmarke...!


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Trek Eigenmarke...!




okok aber nen klassiker !


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> okok aber nen klassiker !



Wäre mir fast noch egal, sind mir dann zusaetzlich in der Beschaffung im Verhältnis zu teuer!


----------



## BENDERR (17. Juli 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/t...-frank-schleck-positiv-getestet-a-844998.html

bin mal gespannt auf den kommentar von herrn voigt!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2012)

gute nacht jungs...

Ah ja, für das giant hätte ich noch nen salsa promoto carbon lenker în 640er breite,25,4 klemmung und nen f99 dazu mage gut preis
Wenn du interesse hast...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dann mal auch weg, gute N8!


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/t...-frank-schleck-positiv-getestet-a-844998.html
> 
> bin mal gespannt auf den kommentar von herrn voigt!


 

Zumindest würde er nun, im Falle der Gündung einer Alpecin-Profimannschaft, perfekt ins Team passen.  Er stand ja eh schon mit auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Zumindest würde er nun, im Falle der Gündung einer Alpecin-Profimannschaft, perfekt ins Team passen.  Er stand ja eh schon mit auf der Wunschliste.



Hat er inzwischen eine Glatze?


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat er inzwischen eine Glatze?


 
Gute Frage?!  _... Sack!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Gute Frage?!  _... Sack!_



Hast Du etwas anderes erwartet?


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2012)

Moin, wollte  mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Bin wie angekündicht im mom in Lugano...leider hat das Ferienhaus nur kostenpflichtiges Wlan, deswegen werde ich mich nur alle paar Taage mal melden, wenn ich inner Stadt im Kaffee sitzte

Hab gehört das Wetter in Deutschland is net grad prickelnd

Hier isses auf jedenfall Bombe...Wolken hab ich in den letzten Tagen nicht gesehen

Dachte ich zeig euch wenigstens mal ein paar Fotos vom Sommer, hatte selbst schon vergessen wie der aussieht






Luganer See...




Von oben...




Hühner auffer Hütte beim aussicht geniessen


----------



## InoX (18. Juli 2012)

Du Glücklicher... ich geh auch gleich raus und spiel ne Runde im Schlamm... hier nieselt es schon den ganzen Morgen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2012)

Mach die Bilder weg  


Viel Spaß dir


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

Hier hat es glücklicherweise zu regnen aufgehört und inzwischen immerhin 22 Grad. Ich denke das ich nachher das Bike und mich auch noch eine Ründe einsauen fahren werde!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Kamera fotografierst du?




Was ein Bild so auslösen kann 

Kamera ist ne EOS 1000D mit 17-85 IS USM (=Joghurtbecher).

Das Auto hat 122PS und ist ein TSI.
Hat mein Kollege vor ein paar Tagen mit 15TKM als Vorführwagen vom VW-Händler gekauft. Er hat auch noch 1 Jahr Garantie drauf.



Viel Spaß in Lugano und mach  uns nicht all zu neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was ein Bild so auslösen kann
> 
> Kamera ist ne EOS 1000D mit 17-85 IS USM (=Joghurtbecher).
> 
> ...



Die gleiche Kamera haben wir hier auch liegen, Objektive haben wir inzwischen drei verschiedene vorliegen. laut Aussage meiner Frau (sie ist der Fotospezi) ist die Kamera für eine Einsteigerspiegelreflex schon richtig gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2012)

Servus @ all....

Heute endlich mal Sonne und ich Sitze beim Doktor im Wartezimmer. Wegen meiner Madame.

Meine S-Works Kurbel ist wohl angekommen und ich kann sie die Tage abholen.
Spider und Kettenblätter sind geordert.

Heute morgen wurde mein BeOne abgeholt. Verkauft. Irgendwie schob schade... ABER: Wenn alles glatt läuft, bin ich morgen Besitzer eines Niner Air 9 Carbon mit Carbonfork. 
Ooooooh Mann, hoffentlich klappt alles!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus @ all....
> 
> Heute endlich mal Sonne und ich Sitze beim Doktor im Wartezimmer. Wegen meiner Madame.
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht das letztere, finde ich rattenscharf (das Bike! In welcher Farbe kommt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2012)

Haben wir hier im ETWR Weihnachten und seine Geschenke in den Sommer verlegt? 

Niner klingt mal richtig lecker!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2012)

Wozu noch ein 29er, TT?

...oder muss dafür noch ein anderes Bike gehen?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die gleiche Kamera haben wir hier auch liegen, Objektive haben wir inzwischen drei verschiedene vorliegen. laut Aussage meiner Frau (sie ist der Fotospezi) ist die Kamera für eine Einsteigerspiegelreflex schon richtig gut!



Ja stimmt schon. Mir ist sie mittlerweile etwas zu klein und ich hätte gerne ein paar Features der großen Schwestern.
Aber ohnehin ist sind mMn Mensch-Objektiv-Kamera in dieser Reihenfolge ausschlaggebend fürs Bild 

Hab eigentlich sogar nur 2 Objektive (die mit M42 Adapter zählen nicht so ganz), dafür aber noch den Batteriegriff und ein Speedlite


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2012)

Habe auf vier Bikes abgespeckt, sonst ginge das echt nicht. Eigentlich sollte ich mal sparen...   Und ein Quad liegt mir auch noch in der Nase seit langem.
Naja, vielleicht geht noch ein Bike...

Vom Wetter her könnte Weihnachten sein..  ;-)

Leider ist das Niner in sw/ws. War ein einmaliges Angebot eines Schaufensterrahmens...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin, wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Bin wie angekündicht im mom in Lugano...leider hat das Ferienhaus nur kostenpflichtiges Wlan, deswegen werde ich mich nur alle paar Taage mal melden, wenn ich inner Stadt im Kaffee sitzte
> 
> Hab gehört das Wetter in Deutschland is net grad prickelnd
> 
> ...


 

ja, so isses im tessin...

Versuch mal den Monte generoso marathon zu fahren. fängt in mendrisio an. Ist ne bombenstrecke.

Ich für mich hoff mal, dass es am samstag nicht allzu wüst ist in albstadt. 
Kollege und ich werden mal diesen marathon abchecken...meine freundin wird ihn auch fahren...86km...das wird hart für sie


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe auf vier Bikes abgespeckt, sonst ginge das echt nicht. Eigentlich sollte ich mal sparen...   Und ein Quad liegt mir auch noch in der Nase seit langem.
> Naja, vielleicht geht noch ein Bike...
> 
> Vom Wetter her könnte Weihnachten sein..  ;-)
> ...



In orange finde ich das Niner am genialsten, wobei das der Technik egal ist!


----------



## InoX (18. Juli 2012)

Das Grün der Niner ist aber auch schön. Das Gesamtpaket der Gabel und des Rahmens ist aber traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Grün der Niner ist aber auch schön. Das Gesamtpaket der Gabel und des Rahmens ist aber traumhaft.



Das grüne ist auch cool, wäre jedoch zweite Wahl knapp hinter dem orangenen!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2012)

sorry aber orange und grün hat jeder...ich würds in babyblau nehmen...haben auch viele ich weiss aber gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry aber orange und grün hat jeder...ich würds in babyblau nehmen...haben auch viele ich weiss aber gefällt mir am besten.



Moin Jens,

Ich habe weder das eine noch das andere!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2012)

Haha 

Heute kommt der Gips ab


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Und wie lange musst Du Dich noch zurückhalten?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2012)

Das werde ich heute in Erfahrung bringen.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich zumindest aufs Rennrad darf (das HR ist immernoch nicht fertig  )

EDIT: Grade hat der Paketmann geschellt


----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2012)

Was gibts denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Bremsbeläge (rote Koolstop, mMn das beste was es für Avid gibt). Dann ein XT-Innenlager und ein paar Reis-Könige in der Reissport Variante mit schwarzem Chili gewürzt.
Extra groß versteht sich von selbst.

Hab aber zwei leichte Exemplare erwischt. Angegeben mit 570g, hab ich einen mit 542g und einen mit 527g. 
Beide schon einmal gewaschen und vom Trennmittel befreit. Nach dem KH gehts an die Tubelessmontage.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juli 2012)

die sind aber schwer.
hatte mal 2 mit 504 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (19. Juli 2012)

@crimson: gute Besserung. Denk daran, lieber eine Woche seriös schonen als wieder gipsen...

bin gerade am Packen, morgen gehts rund um den Mont-Blanc;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @crimson: gute Besserung. Denk daran, lieber eine Woche seriös schonen als wieder gipsen...
> 
> bin gerade am Packen, morgen gehts rund um den Mont-Blanc;-)



DU SACK!!!!!!!
Schöe ferien...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das grüne ist auch cool, wäre jedoch zweite Wahl knapp hinter dem orangenen!





onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry aber orange und grün hat jeder...ich würds in babyblau nehmen...haben auch viele ich weiss aber gefällt mir am besten.



Moin 

@ Jens & Jens

Blaues Air 9 Carbon kenne ich jetzt gar nicht.
Orange-schw. wäre auch meine erste Wahl, aber es gab nur schw.-weiss zu diesem Kurs...

Live so geil (_auf den Fotos kommt´s  rüber_)









Grüße Marco


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2012)

habs ned so gut gelesen. Dachte da an allgemein niner bikes...

das carbon gibts ned in blau...stimmt.

schick...würd aber für den preis was schöneres kaufen...(steel)

oder war echt soooooooo günstig???


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Allein als Ergänzung für die geile Gabel ist der Rahmen das ideale Verpackungsmaterial und somit eine Sünde wert!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Juli 2012)

Moin die Herren....

@Marco

Glückwunsch wenn ich mal groß bin, möchte ich auch so ein Niner haben.... Die sind soooo schön! Viel Spaß damit

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> habs ned so gut gelesen. Dachte da an allgemein niner bikes...
> 
> das carbon gibts ned in blau...stimmt.
> 
> ...




Jup, das war er!
Stammt aus einer Auflösung eines Niner-Händlervetrags.
Der einzelne Rahmen kostet sonst weitaus mehr wie mein Set-Preis.
Ginge sonst gar nicht.  -  Bin ja auch kein Geldscheixxx !! 
Aber nagelneu mit Garantie!
Eigentlich sollte es erst ein Speci Epic Expert Rahmen werden, passend zu meinem Hardtail. Aber der Kasper hat dann kurz vorher gekniffen...
So ist es mir aber auch lieber. War ein echter Zufall.
- Dienstag das BeOne verkauft und für genau den Preis am Mittwoch das Niner-Set gefunden. Es kamen nur die Spritkosten für mich dazu...

@ Marcus + Jens

Servus und Merci


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Juli 2012)

Der Rahmen kommt schon mal gut daher, bin gespannt auf den Rest. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die sind aber schwer.
> hatte mal 2 mit 504 g.



Was? Die gibts in so leicht? Her damit 
Hast du sie auch Tubelessdicht bekommen?

@all: Gips ist ab und ab nächste Woche darf ich wieder "Fahrrad fahren". Keine Rennen, kein MTB hat er gesagt.
In 2 Wochen zum nächsten Röntgen. Bewegungsraum der Hand ist auch noch eingeschränkt, aber das wird wohl schon wieder.

Hab vorhin auch noch den letzten Schmock von Grafschaft abgewischt 


Das Niner gefällt, ich bin gespannt was du draus machst


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2012)

Das Niner gefällt, ich bin gespannt was du draus machst [/quote]


Ich hoff doch was gscheites. Material dazu hat er ja genug der Marco.

Ich sag nur...die niner gabel ist absolut spitze.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juli 2012)

den einen reifen habe ich mir bei der ersten ausfahrt zerschnitten, und den anderen habe ich dann an Lotte.2000 weitergegeben.

tubeless hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. der René hat ihn aber dicht bekommen.

habe die reifen direkt nach verfügbarkeit gekauft. waren wohl welche der ersten chargen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2012)

@TT: sexy.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den einen reifen habe ich mir bei der ersten ausfahrt zerschnitten, und den anderen habe ich dann an Lotte.2000 weitergegeben.
> 
> tubeless hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. der René hat ihn aber dicht bekommen.
> 
> habe die reifen direkt nach verfügbarkeit gekauft. waren wohl welche der ersten chargen.



Zu leicht ist eben nicht immer gut. Ich werde mein Glück gleich mal versuchen.

Die Specializeds halten die Luft ohne Milch schon ziemlich gut. Hab bei der Montage nur ein wenig aufs Felgenband gekippt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Juli 2012)

nabend

hat einer vielleicht ne guten Tip: such ne gute kurze Regenhose

mfg


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juli 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> hat einer vielleicht ne guten Tip: such ne gute kurze Regenhose
> 
> mfg



Jeantex Bayonne, enge Passform, elastisches Material, dicht, günstig.

@TT: geiles Niner, finde s/w schöner als Orange....


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Jeantex Bayonne, enge Passform, elastisches Material, dicht, günstig.
> 
> @TT: geiles Niner, finde s/w schöner als Orange....



Wenn Du die noch findest, Jeantex hat den Vertrieb ja letztes Jahr eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (20. Juli 2012)

vaude spray pants


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den einen reifen habe ich mir bei der ersten ausfahrt zerschnitten, und den anderen habe ich dann an Lotte.2000 weitergegeben.
> 
> tubeless hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. der RenÃ© hat ihn aber dicht bekommen.
> 
> habe die reifen direkt nach verfÃ¼gbarkeit gekauft. waren wohl welche der ersten chargen.



Ich habe auch schon versucht einen Race-King (mit Tricon-Felge) dicht zu bekommen. Keine Chance. Werde es mit den NoTubes beim nÃ¤chsten Wechsel versuchen. Ansonsten bleibt es wohl bei Schwalbe. Dort klappt es problemlos und ganz so schlecht, wie manche behaupten sind die Gummis ja auch nichtð.


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Juli 2012)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> vaude spray pants



Dito


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2012)

ich hab und fahr maloja regenhosen. Teuer aber funktionieren top


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Heute am Regenerationstag scheint natürlich die Sonne!

Bei den ganzen Regenfällen von gestern ist das Biken ausgefallen und dafür habe ich gestern Abend noch ein Fußballturnier gespielt. Wir sind doch tatsächlich sogar Turniersieger geworden.

Und inzwischen haben die schnellen Jungs von unseren Gegnern wieder richtig Respekt vor mir. So einfach zu überlaufen wie in den letzten Jahren funktioniert eben nicht mehr. Ich bin doch inzwischen ganz schön antrittsschnell geworden und die Endgeschwindigkeit war noch nie wirklich schlecht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2012)

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/rcz-2012-wheelset-race-700-shimano-black.html

Was haltet ihr von dem LRS hier?

Oder besser Mavic Aksium Race?

Der RCZ-LRS ist ca. 200g leichter, als der obige LRS.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2012)

unternehmen albstadt beginnt...
Sind losgefahren und freuen uns schon darauf uns dort einzurichten.

Das wetter soll ja jetzt doch nicht so schlecht werden.
Sind auf die zuschauer gespannt. Die sollen ja in albstadt echt toll sein.

Wünsch euch gute tage.

Greets Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> unternehmen albstadt beginnt...
> Sind losgefahren und freuen uns schon darauf uns dort einzurichten.
> 
> Das wetter soll ja jetzt doch nicht so schlecht werden.
> ...


Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2012)

So, da bin ich wieder. Am anderen Ende der Welt. Ich werde mir aber nicht die gesamten ungelesenen Seiten anschauen. Gibt es irgend etwas Neues? So in Kürze? Wurden neue Räder zerstört oder gekauft?

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass sich ein gewisser Herr einen taiwanesischen 29er gekauft hat. Wann ist das passiert? Hoffentlich nicht vor letztem Freitag. Sonst fühle ich mich übergangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (20. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder. Am anderen Ende der Welt.


 
Wo bist du denn gerade?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2012)

Südafrika. Nähe Johannesburg.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> unternehmen albstadt beginnt...
> Sind losgefahren und freuen uns schon darauf uns dort einzurichten.
> 
> Das wetter soll ja jetzt doch nicht so schlecht werden.
> ...



Hi Jens,

Von mir aus auch viel Spass und Erfolg!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Südafrika. Nähe Johannesburg.



Und das auch noch ohne Bike!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2012)

Also von meinem Fenster aus sehe ich 2 Berge. Die sollten auch gut erreichbar sein. Bringt mir nur nix. Da mein Koffer übrigens schon 2 Stunden nach mir am Flughafen angekommen ist, bin ich eigentlich recht froh, kein Rad mitgenommen zu haben. Nur heißt es eben einige Monate kein Radsport. Immerhin haben wir so'n Fitnesscenter auf'm Campus... Und Antilopen!


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2012)

> Versuch mal den Monte generoso marathon zu fahren. fängt in mendrisio an. Ist ne bombenstrecke.



Ah danke dirWerde ich mal machen, war heute an der CC Wm Strecke von 2003.
Das war aber iwe nix. Die haben da anscheinend seit 9 Jahren nix gemacht. Einige Brücken putt und und ich die beschilderung war teils falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2012)

@lupus_bhg:


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit, Jung!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs

Wir sind aufgestanden und haben gerade gefrühstückt. Alles bestens...

Das wetter ist ok...gerade kommt die sonne raus.

Denke aber die strecke genug nass sein. Gestern hats den ganzen nachmittag geregnet bis am abend um 2100 uhr.

Hoffe es bleibt wenigstens von oben her trocken. Nasses wetter sind wir schweizer ja gewöhnt.

Schönes weekend...ich melde mich heut abend...

greets jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

Moin!

In dem Bikeshop, in dem ich das Niner geholt habe, habe ich noch was tolles gesehen...  *Monkeylectric.* 
Vielleicht kennt das ja bereits jemand von euch!?

Da sitzt eine klitzekleine Rechnereinheit an der Nabe des Laufrades, _egal ob v oder h_,  welche man mit diversem Zeugs bespielen kann _( Zeichen, Bilder, ganze Filme, Firmenlogos..)_ und eine kleine mehrfarbige LED-Leiste an einer oder an mehreren Speichen. Eine Speiche reicht aber.

Die Radstellung, bzw. -geschwindigkeit wird wie beim Tacho induktiv erkannt/berechnet und alleine die kleine Lichterleiste stellt dann das Bild, passend zur abgespeicherten Datei auf der Rechnereinheit, dar.
Da können ganze Mangafilmchen oder so abgespielt werden...

Klingt jetzt nicht so dolle, finde auch keine gescheiten Videos, aber live supergeil.

Der Bikeshop hatte im oberen Laufradfeld sein Logo und unten die Momentangeschwindigkeit programmiert. In einfacher weiß-bläulicher Farbe. Das war nicht so kitschig ; sah super aus!!

Hier mal ein Beispiel-Link, falls es jemand interessiert:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rIERnGgRCE"]InfoComm 2011: rAVe Tries Monkeyelectric's LED Ads for DS Bikes      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Gerade für einen schönen Singlespeeder finde ich das ganz nice... 


So, eigentlich wollte ich auf´s RR, aber es regnet mal wieder...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> In dem Bikeshop, in dem ich das Niner geholt habe, habe ich noch was tolles gesehen...  *Monkeylectric.*
> Vielleicht kennt das ja bereits jemand von euch!?
> ...



Moin Marco,

Hier scheint die Sonne und ich werde heute nachmittag Biken. 

Hast Du denn schon alle Teile für das Niner zusammen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Hier scheint die Sonne und ich werde heute nachmittag Biken.
> 
> ...



Hi Jens!

Guten Morgen 


Ne, alle Teile nicht.

Das ganze Rotzeugs vom Speci kommt ans Niner. 

- R1X-Bremse mit den roten Verstellrädchen, 
- XO-Schaltung v+h mit rotem X  (*X**o*), 
- die XO/Sram-Kurbel wird übernommen vom Speci, zuvor aber gecleant. Für das Speci kommt ja die S-Works-Kurbel (liegt schon bei meiner Schwester).
- Sattelstütze wird eine Shannon werden
- LRS (Hope,CX-Ray, ZTR Crest) wird erstmal mit dem Speci geteilt. Eine weiterer ist die nächste Zeit finanziell nicht drinne. Ebenso die Kassette und die Bremsscheiben. Einmal eingestellt ist das eine Minutensache.
Könnte auch den LRS vom Scandal nehmen...., mal sehen....
- Syntace F109 (geplant)
- Tune Komm-vor weiß (geplant)

Das Rot findet sich in der roten _*9*_ im Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen wieder. 

An das Speci kommt die blaue *XO*-Bremse, welche hier noch neu rumfliegt. Passend dazu die blauen XO-Shifter (gestern bestellt) und nach dem nächsten Gehalt noch ein passendes Schaltwerk.
Der Gabelknopf, -letztes Rot am Speci-, wird eloxiert.

Hatte überlegt das neue Scandal wieder abzugeben. Aber irgendwie hänge ich an dem Rad...  Mal sehen, einen Interessenten hätte ich ja schon. Irgendwie leben alle meine Räder irgendwie auf Usedom... 


Gruß Marco


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

kann mir mal jemand sagen was ich verkehrt mache?

1. 26er carbonrahmen gekauft und bei halbem aufbau entschieden, dass er vielleicht doch etwas groß ist. aufbau abgebrochen.

2. nach einem anderen rahmen mit passender geometrie gesucht und dann bestellt.

3. rahmen ist da, aber irgendwie anstatt 17" ein 19" modell. geometrie des 19" rahmen stimmt nicht mit den daten auf der homepage überein. rahmen zurück.

4. neuen 17" rahmen bekommen. geometrie stimmt nicht mit den daten auf der homepage überein. mir wurde vom verkäufer vorher gesagt, dass es sich bei dem vorherigen rahmen wohl um ein anderes modell handelt und der 17" rahmen nun passt. rahmen zurück. daten sind bis heute nicht geändert worden.

5. rahmen kommt dienstags im shop an und ich frage mich warum sich keiner meldet. donnerstags angerufen und erfahren, dass die daten auf der homepage wohl doch falsch sind. kauf wird rückgängig gemacht.

6. ich suche weiter nach einem passenden rahmen und finde einen schicken alurahmen. gestern kommt er an und ich fange mit dem aufbau an. sattelstütze zum einspannen im montageständer, dann steuersatz, gabel, vorbau, innenlager. um das innenlager richtig fest zu ziehen, will ich das hinterrad montieren. links passt es und rechts muss ich erst etwas farbe beseitigen damit es passt. ok, links passt nun auch, aber leider ist die auflage auf der rechten seite nicht plan. das schaltauge sitzt etwas vertieft, und das achsende liegt teilweise auf dem erhabenen ausfallende auf, also schief. da ich mir so die nabe beschädigen kann, geht der rahmen auch wieder zurück.

und nun? ich will endlich wieder ein 26er im keller stehen haben.

aber was erfreuliches gibts auch.
neuer postzusteller der auch 2mal am tag versucht ein paket abzugeben.
gestern um kurz vor 15 uhr was bestellt und eben um halb 10 war es da.


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juli 2012)

wir wollen bilder sehn!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

Moin Kai!

Das ist ja echt _shit_! Ich wäre schon längst ausgetickt... 
Würdest du die Namen der Rahmen verraten? - Vielleicht erspart sich hier manch einer diesen Mist.

Was soll´s denn werden - Alu oder Carbon?

Gruß Marco

Btw: Wie lange ist deine Stütze im EMD?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wir wollen bilder sehn!!



bitteschön!

das war in der 9 uhr post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bitteschön!
> 
> das war in der 9 uhr post.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Kai!
> 
> Das ist ja echt _shit_! Ich wäre schon längst ausgetickt...
> Würdest du die Namen der Rahmen verraten? - Vielleicht erspart sich hier manch einer diesen Mist.
> ...



der erste bestellte rahmen war dieser:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...n-Disc-only-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html

gabs mal im angebot für 349.
das steuerrohr ist anstatt den 115 mm beim 17er und 125 mm beim 19er bei beiden 120 mm lang. die schäfte meiner beiden gabeln sind deshalb zu kurz.

dann gabs einen chaka mauna (dürfte identisch mit dem poison e605 sein). hier sehe ich probleme mit dem nicht planen ausfallende.


die stütze im niner ist 400 mm lang. ist aber auch ein S rahmen.
wenn du eine günstige kcnc suchst, dann schau mal hier.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

@TT

Das Dir ein Laufradsatz fehlen würde habe ich mir fast gedacht. Das BeOne war ja meines Wissens nach ein 26".

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juli 2012)

vielen dank ..


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

warte, ich habe hier noch was.

ob sie jemals verwendung finden wird?





bei on-one und planet x gibts bis morgen high noon übrigends 10% auf alles.
ob ich mal ein on-one probiere?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich brauche noch mal ein wenig Entscheidungshilfe. Bei mir hier im Büro steht ja immer noch der hier rum:





Soll ich den mit der hier noch liegenden XT 3x10 aufbauen oder als Zwilling zu meinem 29er Carbon mit XX? Ein Carbonhardtail mit 3x10 (XTR) Habe ich allerdings bereits im Keller stehen.

Da ich die XX-Gruppe noch beschaffen müsste bin ich ein wenig hin- und hergerissen...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> der erste bestellte rahmen war dieser:
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...n-Disc-only-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html
> 
> gabs mal im angebot für 349.
> ...




Oh, der BC-Rahmen sieht so aber echt gut aus. Der gefällt mir wirklich gut! Und zu dem Kurs...  

Ja, Poison (=Chaka, =Teikotec, =Astro-Rahmen) lässt nach! 
Redlion hat mit seinem Lithium auch Hinterbauprobs (schiefes Rad/Ausfallenden), wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Dein Bekannter, Peter (war doch der Name!?), hatte ja auch einen Riss im Lithium, jetzt dein Rahmen..  


Die Stütze ist zu kurz. Eine 420er (z.B. Tune) muss min rein, gerne aber auch länger. Shannon 460mm.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

erklär mir mal bitte warum der zug fürs schaltwerk nicht bis weiter nach hinten innenliegend geführt wird.


peter hat glaube ich 3 oder 4 lithiumrahmen zerstört.
hätten die schneller nachgeliefert wäre die zeit wahrscheinlich noch kürzer ausgefallen.


hast du eine 2011 oder 2012er reba in deinem 29er?
die 2012er sollen ja schlechter ansprechen, weil sie noch trockener montiert werden als die vorgänger.
darum auch das military grease.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> *bei on-one und plant x gibts bis morgen high noon übrigends 10% auf alles.
> ob ich mal ein on-one probiere?*



Wenn dir Alu recht ist, dann würde ich das ScandAl in 26" nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> links passt nun auch, aber leider ist die auflage auf der rechten seite nicht plan. das schaltauge sitzt etwas vertieft, und das achsende liegt teilweise auf dem erhabenen ausfallende auf, also schief. da ich mir so die nabe beschädigen kann, geht der rahmen auch wieder zurück.
> 
> und nun? ich will endlich wieder ein 26er im keller stehen haben.



Moin, kann es sein, dass das Ausfallende nur entgratet werden muss? Dann wäre es eigentlich kein Mangel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche noch mal ein wenig Entscheidungshilfe. Bei mir hier im Büro steht ja immer noch der hier rum:
> 
> ...




Verdammt, wir haben aber auch alle Luxusprobleme. 
Normal ist das alles nicht mehr, aber es macht halt soooooooo viel Spaß.
Und wer am Rad schraubt, der macht keinen anderen Unsinn! Stimmt doch, oder!? 

Bin jetzt dabei mir das Essen abzugewöhnen, damit mehr Budget für´s Hobby bleibt! 

*Jens*, hättest du es gerne vernünftig oder etwas ausgefallener?

(ich weiß was du denkst!!)​


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

nein, leider nicht.

das schaltauge ist innenliegend und von außen verschraubt.
auf der innenseite würde der großteil der achse auf dem schaltauge sitzen. 
leider steht ein teil des ausfallendes über das schaltauge hinaus, sodass die achse hier zuerst klemmt und das achseende/ die abschlußkappe sich dann schief zieht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ...hast du eine 2011 oder 2012er reba in deinem 29er?
> die 2012er sollen ja schlechter ansprechen, weil sie noch trockener montiert werden als die vorgänger.
> darum auch das military grease.



Im ScandAl ist eine 2012er. Im Speci das ist eine Sid.
So läuft meine eigentlich ganz gut.
Wollte eigentlich die MC-Einheit mit meiner vorherigen weißen 2011er tauschen, aber laut Info sind die Durchmesser der MC seit 2012 anders und die Kartusche leichter..  

Aber stimmt - eigentlich war meine 2011 Reba meine beste Gabel bisher. 


Was willst du mit dem Fett schmieren?


----------



## zuki (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nein, leider nicht.
> 
> das schaltauge ist innenliegend und von außen verschraubt.
> auf der innenseite würde der großteil der achse auf dem schaltauge sitzen.
> leider steht ein teil des ausfallendes über das schaltauge hinaus, sodass die achse hier zuerst klemmt und das achseende/ die abschlußkappe sich dann schief zieht.



Dann bist Du in der Tat ein Pechvogel. So etwas ist wirklich ärgerlich...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nein, leider nicht.
> 
> das schaltauge ist innenliegend und von außen verschraubt.
> auf der innenseite würde der großteil der achse auf dem schaltauge sitzen.
> leider steht ein teil des ausfallendes über das schaltauge hinaus, sodass die achse hier zuerst klemmt und das achseende/ die abschlußkappe sich dann schief zieht.



Ah, jetzt, ja.... DAS kenne ich auch von meinem Lithium! Hatte es vorher nicht ganz verstanden.
Bei mir saß das Schaltauge leichte verdeht (aus Seitenansicht des Rahmens, Draufsicht auf´s Schaltauge). 
Abhilfe brachte 






Hab´s dann mit Klarlack versiegelt.


Aber für das Geld des Chaka-Rahmen würde ich echt lieber ein OnOne überdenken. Das hat wenigstens etwas Seele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Fett schmieren?



reba rl 2012 29" 

das innenleben (positiv-kammer, o-ringe usw.)


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verdammt, wir haben aber auch alle Luxusprobleme.
> Normal ist das alles nicht mehr, aber es macht halt soooooooo viel Spaß.
> Und wer am Rad schraubt, der macht keinen anderen Unsinn! Stimmt doch, oder!?
> 
> ...



Was hat das was wir hier machen eigentlich mit Vernunft zu tun?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> erklär mir mal bitte warum der zug fürs schaltwerk nicht bis weiter nach hinten innenliegend geführt wird.
> 
> 
> peter hat glaube ich 3 oder 4 lithiumrahmen zerstört.
> ...



Moin Kai,

Meine Reba im aktuellen Alu-29er läuft perfekt. Die spricht wirklich Super an und ist von mir im April erworben worden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2012)

hier mal ein bild von dem problem, bzw. von einem identischen ausfallende.


----------



## zuki (21. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hier mal ein bild von dem problem, bzw. von einem identischen ausfallende.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1170234



Schlechtes Design. Kann man nicht anders sagen. Klemmung direkt am austauschbaren Ausfallende ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Moin,

nachdem ich eine Brille unter den Reifen meines Multivans geparkt und eine zweite im Atlantik versenkt habe musste ich mal für Ersatz sorgen:







Hoffentlich bleiben die jetzt etwas länger in meinem Besitz...

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Zur Entscheidungsfindung bezüglich des 26" Carbonrahmens habt ihr mir auch noch nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2012)

Ist die zweite Brille eine Jawbone? Die Farbe gefällt mir so gar nicht. Die Radar (?) hingegen sieht sehr schick aus!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Moin,

die farbigen Pads bei der Jawbone sind austauschbar und das verchromte kommt auf dem Foto nicht gut rüber.

Die Radar nennt sich im übrigen "Holland Radar Path" und wird mit einem Beutel in holländischen Nationalfarben mitgeliefert!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die farbigen Pads bei der Jawbone sind austauschbar und das verchromte kommt auf dem Foto nicht gut rüber.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

ich finde die Oakley Brillen auch am besten und komme immer wieder auf sie zurück...Ich bin leider auch so ein Trottel und verliere oder zerstöre meine Sonnenbrillen ständig  z.Zt. habe ich die Jupiter Squared und bin voll glücklich damit...

Hast Du eigentlich etwas von den Waldbränden auf Teneriffa mitbekommen und wie war der Urlaub eigentlich? Ich habe noch keine Bilder gesehen...

@lupus

wünsche eine schöne Zeit "da unten"...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> ich finde die Oakley Brillen auch am besten und komme immer wieder auf sie zurück...Ich bin leider auch so ein Trottel und verliere oder zerstöre meine Sonnenbrillen ständig  z.Zt. habe ich die Jupiter Squared und bin voll glücklich damit...
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Fotos habe ich nicht allzuviele gemacht und die wenigen sind noch nicht verarbeitet. Ich warte aber auch noch auf Fotos meiner Mitstreiter am Berg.

Da wir im Norden in Puerto de la Cruz waren und bereits am Montag wieder abgereist sind haben wir von den Feuern im Süden welche Samstag ausgebrochen sind nur im Flieger etwas mitbekommen.

Einen Hubschrauber mit Wasserkorb habe ich Samstag Abend über das Meer Richtung Süden fliegen sehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> die farbigen Pads bei der Jawbone sind austauschbar und das verchromte kommt auf dem Foto nicht gut rüber.



Ah, eben das Chrom gefällt mir nicht. 
Die Jawbone ist ziemlich groß, ich bin hinter dem Teil fast verschwunden, als ich sie mal aufhatte 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> @lupus
> 
> wünsche eine schöne Zeit "da unten"...



Besten Dank!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ah, eben das Chrom gefällt mir nicht.
> Die Jawbone ist ziemlich groß, ich bin hinter dem Teil fast verschwunden, als ich sie mal aufhatte
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen Riesenschädel!


----------



## daniel77 (21. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand von euch mal mit den selbsttönenden Linsen von Oakley Erfahrung gemacht?
Hab mit nämlich gestern eine Half Jacket 2.0 XL mit diesen Transitions SOLFX Linsen bestellt......

@Jens: Wozu hast du 2x einen identischen Rahmen??


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal mit den selbsttönenden Linsen von Oakley Erfahrung gemacht?
> Hab mit nämlich gestern eine Half Jacket 2.0 XL mit diesen Transitions SOLFX Linsen bestellt......



Fragt man das nicht vor dem Bestellen?  Meine Gläser in der Flak Jacket passen sich den Lichtverhältnissen an (ich weiß nicht, ob man das vergleichen kann), sind meines Erachtens aber sehr empfindlich gegen Kratzer, was mich sehr ärgert.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2012)

War vorhin das erste mal wieder 70 Minuten mit dem MTB draußen. Allerdings nur Straße und ohne Belastung für die Hand.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fragt man das nicht vor dem Bestellen?  Meine Gläser in der Flak Jacket passen sich den Lichtverhältnissen an (ich weiß nicht, ob man das vergleichen kann), sind meines Erachtens aber sehr empfindlich gegen Kratzer, was mich sehr ärgert.



Wer Schnapper machen will muss manchmal schnell sein 
Wenns nicht gefällt kann man es ja immer zurückschicken.

Reicht die Tönung bei z.B. Sonnenschein aus, wechselt es schnell genug bei z.B. Einfahrt in den Wald auf weniger Tönung?
Hatte mal so eine Alpina mit Varioflex Gläsern die waren eher suboptimal...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Ich nutze meine Oakley mit diesen Gläsern zum Autofahren und da funktioniert das bestens.

Im Wald bin ich lediglich mit einer Uvex mit dieser Funktion unterwegs gewesen und die Anpassung war mir bei einer schnellen Abfahrt zu langsam.

Uvex und Alpina sind aber auch der gleiche Hersteller!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal mit den selbsttönenden Linsen von Oakley Erfahrung gemacht?
> Hab mit nämlich gestern eine Half Jacket 2.0 XL mit diesen Transitions SOLFX Linsen bestellt......
> 
> @Jens: Wozu hast du 2x einen identischen Rahmen??



Hi Daniel,

ich habe keine zwei identischen Rahmen. Das hier ist das 3x10 XTR:





Das ist dann halt der neue Rahmen:




Den man dann alternativ auch als technischen Zwilling hierzu aufbauen könnte:




Und deshalb bin ich mir unsicher ob ich die hier liegende XT-Gruppe verwenden soll oder ob ich doch lieber auf 2x10 bei dem Neuaufbau gehe.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Juli 2012)

Abend zusammen. Ihr habt ja wieder mal Luxusprobleme... 

Gruss aus dem Val de Ferret. Wetter verhangen, aber trocken. Morgen gehts über den Col de Ferret nach Courmayeur. Hoffentlich mit Sonne. 

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen. Ihr habt ja wieder mal Luxusprobleme...
> 
> Gruss aus dem Val de Ferret. Wetter verhangen, aber trocken. Morgen gehts über den Col de Ferret nach Courmayeur. Hoffentlich mit Sonne.
> 
> St.



Ist doch schön wenn man sonst keine hat! Ansonsten viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour!


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juli 2012)

Dann noch viel Spass im Wallis und gutes Wetter. Wir gehen morgen auf die Melchsee Frutt und nächstes WE startet der Graubünden-Loop 
Dann darf der Sommer endlich richtig kommen 

@Jens: dachte der Rahmen wäre ebenfalls ein 29er, warum eigentlich soviele Univega?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Dann noch viel Spass im Wallis und gutes Wetter. Wir gehen morgen auf die Melchsee Frutt und nächstes WE startet der Graubünden-Loop
> Dann darf der Sommer endlich richtig kommen
> 
> @Jens: dachte der Rahmen wäre ebenfalls ein 29er, warum eigentlich soviele Univega?



Warum nicht?


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Die beiden schwarzen tun ja auch nur so wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Die beiden schwarzen tun ja auch nur so wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Falsch, 26" und 29"!


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte dass die nur so tun als ob sie Univegas wären. Meintest du nicht dass die aus der Vertriebskette kämen aber was anderes sind? Sieht für mich nach Focus aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass die nur so tun als ob sie Univegas wären. Meintest du nicht dass die aus der Vertriebskette kämen aber was anderes sind? Sieht für mich nach Focus aus.



Ach so, der 26er war ein deutlich ramponierter Raven den ich günstig bekommen und dann passend lackieren lassen habe.

Die Geschichte zum 29er ist ja eigentlich bekannt.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2012)

Das 29er ist ja echt geil, aber ich kann mich mit den Laufrädern einfach nicht anfreunden


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wer Schnapper machen will muss manchmal schnell sein
> Wenns nicht gefällt kann man es ja immer zurückschicken.
> 
> Reicht die Tönung bei z.B. Sonnenschein aus, wechselt es schnell genug bei z.B. Einfahrt in den Wald auf weniger Tönung?
> Hatte mal so eine Alpina mit Varioflex Gläsern die waren eher suboptimal...



Achso, na dann ist das natürlich etwas Anderes. Ich hatte mit den Gläsern beim Wechsel der Lichtverhältnisse nie Probleme. Ich benutze seit über 3 Jahren fast ausschließlich die Flak Jacket zum Radfahren.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Juli 2012)

So, eben knapp 3h rennrad fahren gewesen.  somit die 4000km (5000 mit den rollen-km) marke geknackt. 
und noch wichtiger: ENDLICH mal geiles wetter


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

Ich war dann 2 Stunden mit dem MTB bei 20 grad und heiterem bis wolkigem Wetter unterwegs. War ganz ok, Brauch aber wohl mal eine Regenerationspause.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2012)

moin...

Alpstadt ist gechichte...

Wie ihr sehen könnt wars dann doch nicht so trocken
Das rennen hat doch spass gemacht und das resultat hat auch gestimmt.









Jetzt ist bikeservice angesagt


----------



## BENDERR (22. Juli 2012)

sieht so aus als ob die selbstreinigung bei deinem vorderreifen funktioniert


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

Moin Jens,

bist Du ohne Brille gefahren?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2012)

nur die letzten 5-10km. Hatte einfach keine lust und zeit mehr sie zu reinigen...

Zeit: 4:00:48

Ist ganz gut gelaufen für so'n mieses wetter und bodenverhältnisse...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> bist Du ohne Brille gefahren?
> 
> ...



Hab ich mich auch gefragt, sie hat ja eine getragen und ist nicht ganz so dreckig 

Scheint aber Spaß gemacht zu haben 

Ich war auch 2h mit dem MTB unterwegs, allerdings nur Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch gefragt, sie hat ja eine getragen und ist nicht ganz so dreckig
> 
> Scheint aber Spaß gemacht zu haben
> 
> Ich war auch 2h mit dem MTB unterwegs, allerdings nur Straße.



War bei mir heute auch schnell ein Ausweichen auf die Straße, die Beine waren mir zu schwer fürs Gelände!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2012)

habe eben auch eine trail und hm reiche runde gedreht.

43 km
2h 36min
900 hm


und das schöne wetter kommt ja erst noch.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> War bei mir heute auch schnell ein Ausweichen auf die Straße, die Beine waren mir zu schwer fürs Gelände!



Ich hätte gerne mal wieder schwere Beine 
Aber MTB ist einfach unschlagbar vom Komfort. Ich weiß nicht ob ich schon 2h einen Rennlenker halten und damit Bremsen kann.

Morgen versuche ich dann mal den Crosser.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juli 2012)

Moin!


Sagt mal, kann man einen Freilaufkörper, der für 10fach ausgelegt ist, mit einer 9fach Kassette fahren?
Kann ich da nicht so einen dünnen Ring unterlegen?


Danke euch!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2012)

was für ein nabe hast du?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2012)

Hää? Ich musste bisher auf 9-Fach Freiläufe mit 10-Fach Kassette so eine kleine Metallscheibe legen damit es nicht wackelt.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2012)

das ist aber im normalfall auch nicht normal.

ich fahre hope pro 2 evo und acros ahub .54 mit slx 10fach kassetten und habe keinen ring montiert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was für ein nabe hast du?



Soll ein Mavic Aksium LRS von 2011 werden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hää? Ich musste bisher auf 9-Fach Freiläufe mit 10-Fach Kassette so eine kleine Metallscheibe legen damit es nicht wackelt.



So schaut's aus. Geht ja scheinbar eh um's Rennrad.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Soll ein Mavic Aksium LRS von 2011 werden.



Steigen wir jetzt also ganz auf's RR um!?  Naja, was soll's, wenn das mit dem Crosser klappt, können wir im nächsten Jahr trotzdem die ein oder andere Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Sagt mal, kann man einen Freilaufkörper, der für 10fach ausgelegt ist, mit einer 9fach Kassette fahren?
> ...



Hi!


Habe das Thema nur halb mitverfolgt, da ich paralell im WWW unterwegs bin, aber bei MAVIC gibt es diesen dünnen Ring immer. 
Musste bei meinen zig Mavic-LRS montiert werden (SLR, SL, Crosstrail.., Aksium)
Die eigentliche Breite von 9fach und 10fach ist gleich! Def.!!

Grüße

*Hat vielleicht einer noch einen leichten 110mm Vorbau mit OS-Klemmung?
Einfach mal alles anbieten..
Suche auch eine Reduzierhülse von 31,6 auf 30,9.

*


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Steigen wir jetzt also ganz auf's RR um!?  Naja, was soll's, wenn das mit dem Crosser klappt, *können wir im nächsten Jahr trotzdem die ein oder andere Runde drehen*


Auf jeden Fall!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe das Thema nur halb mitverfolgt, da ich paralell im WWW unterwegs bin, aber bei MAVIC gibt es diesen dünnen Ring immer.
> Musste bei meinen zig Mavic-LRS montiert werden (SLR, SL, Crosstrail.., Aksium)
> ...


Ahhh, danke! 

Ok, beim Crossride musste der Ring auch drauf.

Super, dann kann der LRS ja kommende Woche bestellt werden.


Kann dir damit nicht dienen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> 
> 
> Ahhh, danke!
> ...



Ich habe hier noch einen neuen liegen den ich wirklich uebrig habe!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch einen neuen liegen den ich wirklich uebrig habe!



Hi Jens!

Einen LRS für Constantin oder einen Vorbau für mich?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch einen neuen liegen den ich wirklich uebrig habe!



Schwarz?

Preis? -> PN


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2012)

Laufradsatz für Constantin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juli 2012)

Moin!


Teil' mir bitte noch deine Preisvorstellung mit, Jens.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Teil' mir bitte noch deine Preisvorstellung mit, Jens.



Du hast PN!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast PN!


Danke, du auch


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2012)

Puh, endlich auch die 4000km geschafft. War heute das erste mal wieder mit dem Crosser raus (zusammen mit den anderen Rennradlern).

Die 600km wie die letzten Monate schaff ich wohl nicht mehr diesen Monat. 


Wer hat hier eigentlich Ahnung von negativen Vorbauten? Ich hab im Moment am 29er einen 90mm mit -8° + 600mm Lenker.
Ich will aber demnächst einen breiteren Lenker (Easton mit 685) und auch tiefer kommen.

Was nehm ich da am besten -17° und 100mm/110mm? Dadurch dass der Vorbau nach unten zeigt habe ich ja nicht so viel horizontale Länge oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2012)

durch den breiteren lenker beugst du dich weiter nach vorne.

habe mir bei ebay einen bontrager fÃ¼r 25â¬ incl. versand geschossen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vorbau-Bontr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2ec040b402


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2012)

Das klingt logisch. 
90mm sind mir im Moment eigentlich zu kurz. 10-20mm dürften es mehr sein. 
Gleicht das ein so breiter Lenker schon aus?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2012)

ich sitze relativ kompakt auf dem 29er...fahr nen 75er syntace f149 mit 680er lenkerbreite.

Kommt eben darauf an wie du gerne sitzt. eher gestreckt oder auch kompakt.

da muss man sich rantasten. Ich hab mit 105 angefangen, bin dann auf 90 runter und am schluss den 75er.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2012)

Geometriemäßig ist der 29er fast so wie mein 26er. Das OR ist sogar 5mm länger. Ich habe es eben gern racig und mit etwas Überhöhung.

Im Moment hat das 29er einen 0,5-1cm höheren Lenker. Es fühlt sich allerdings nach mehr an.
So richtig testen kann ich das ohnehin noch nicht. Dafür muss ich ins Gelände.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2012)

die oberrohrlänge wird beim 29er an einem höheren punkt gemssen als beim 26er, da die front i.d.r. höher baut.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2012)

na da würd ich auch nen -17°- vorbau ranmachen, wenn mein lenker höher ist als der sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na da würd ich auch nen -17°- vorbau ranmachen, wenn mein lenker höher ist als der sattel.



Nein quatsch 

Der Sattel ist ja schon ca 6cm höher als der Lenker, allerdings weniger Überhöhung als am 26er


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juli 2012)

Nabend!

Fahre auch von -6 bis -17 Grad alles. Lenker um die 640-650mm.


War eben Hm mit dem RR schrubben und habe noch Vereinskollegen getroffen...  Uiiiiii, meine Beine.
Heimwärts gings bei der Schwester vorbei.  - Kaffee trinken und was abholen...


----------



## cpprelude (23. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Fahre auch von -6 bis -17 Grad alles. Lenker um die 640-650mm.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marco, du bist ja schlimmer als Frauen beim Schuhkauf .
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Juli 2012)

Kurzes Schmankerl aus den Alpen...




Allerdings 1h Tragen, dafÃ¼r dann coole Trailsð. Wir quÃ¢len uns hier, aber ist toll.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco, du bist ja schlimmer als Frauen beim Schuhkauf .
> Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch.



Quaaaaaark !!! "_Moin, Moin..._"



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Kurzes Schmankerl aus den Alpen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juli 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Kurzes Schmankerl aus den Alpen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Und auch noch Top Wetter. Bei uns gehts am Samstag los hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht wie angekÃ¼ndigt....


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Kurzes Schmankerl aus den Alpen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pffffff....














Neid!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Juli 2012)

Wow!, reddevil72.


----------



## reddevil72 (24. Juli 2012)

Weiter geht's Richtung Chamonix. Heute grösstenteils fahrbar bergauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2012)

Und ich sitze hier in einer Schulung!


----------



## BENDERR (24. Juli 2012)

noch 3 tage uni!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2012)

Bei mir heißt es "seit einer Woche _wieder_ Uni"  Und dabei hatte ich nur 2 Wochen frei.


----------



## cpprelude (24. Juli 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Kurzes Schmankerl aus den Alpen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich nehme den HÃ¼gel auch nochmal mit . Sieht cool aus dort .


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juli 2012)

moin jungs.

Habe leider eher schlechte nachrichten für euch

Es betrifft das treffen ende september!!!!!!

Da mein arbeitgeber in dieser zeit personalmangel hat wird es nichts mit meinen ferien anfangs oktober.

Folgendes kann ich nun anbieten...

Habe am letzten wochenende im september ja frei und es ist ja an diesem geplant. Das bleibt auch so.

Habe nun noch den Montag darauf frei.

Ich habe mir nun am freitag (ab mittag) bis montag doch noch freinehmen können.

Datum ist von Freitag 28. Sept.- Montag 1.Okt.

Das wochenende ist ja das gleiche. Nur wollte ja vielleicht jemand länger bleiben (Constantin).

Diesem wunsch kann ich aus beruflichen gründen ja jetzt leider nicht nachkommen. 

Ich hoffe doch aber dass ein treffen noch stattfindet.

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen tag.

greets jens


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn mein Handgelenk bis dahin fit ist, bin ich natürlich trotzdem dabei! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das wochenende ist ja das gleiche. Nur wollte ja vielleicht jemand länger bleiben (Constantin).


Ohne MTB sieht's für ihn dann doch eh eher mau aus!?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ohne MTB sieht's für ihn dann doch eh eher mau aus!?



Das kann ich für ihn organisieren...

Eins von mir oder wie bei Cihan von meinem Kollegen (Bikeladen)

Cihan ist für das wochenende 12h mit dem zu unterwegs gewesen...nur mal so zum vergleich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2012)

Das ist natürlich 'ne praktische Sache.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs.
> 
> Habe leider eher schlechte nachrichten für euch
> 
> ...


Schade 


Mal sehen, ob ich komme... sage bald bescheid 


Aber eigentlich führt kein Weg dran vorbei 

Eigentlich...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2012)

Notfalls hat doch jeder ein MTB übrig oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juli 2012)

tut mir echt leid für dich constantin ärgere mich ja selbst. 

Bikes haben wir denke ich genug für dich

Natürlich auch 29er...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2012)

Moin Jens,

ich wollte ja ohnehin nur bis Montags, habe dann ja Urlaubssperre!

Ansonsten ist das hier ein recht entspanntes Meeting, wir sind ausserhalb in einem richtig guten Hotel im Grünen untergebracht.

Das heisst:

Montag morgens 1 1/2 Stunden auf dem MTB und Abends noch eine Stunde mit dem Rennrad

Dienstags morgens 45 Minuten Waldlauf am See, aber Abends Kontrastprogramm. Erst Tontaubenschiessen und anschließend der Versuch im Hotel alle alkoholischen Getränke inkl. der Minibar bis fünf Uhr morgens zu vernichten.

Mittwoch in der Mittagspause 30 Minuten laufen am See (Turkey ausschwitzen), abends 3 Stunden Rennrad mit 94 Kilometern (boah, war ich hintenraus platt).

Und morgen früh ist wieder Laufen geplant, Abends Heimreise.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2012)

Klingt nach viel Spaß


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Arbeiten zwischendrin nicht wäre...

Glücklicherweise finden die Schulungen hier in den des Hotels statt weil wir inzwischen so viele Mitarbeiter haben das diese nicht mehr im Betrieb für Schulungen untergebracht werden.

Ich bin nach der nächtlichen "Tagung" erst um 08.46 Uhr aufgewacht und um 09.00 Uhr Beginn der ersten Schulung! Aufstehen, Duschen, Anziehen, ab in den Frühstückstraum, Brötchen schmieren hochlaufen und Punkt 09.00 Uhr auf meinem Platz sitzen!

und dann leiden....


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2012)

Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer sehr brauchbaren Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer sehr brauchbaren Woche



Auf jeden Fall gab es heute Abend nur Schneider Weisse Alkoholfrei!

(und das in Norddeutschland!)


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2012)

55km unterwegs gewesen. Tut aber schon weh, alle Trails links liegen zu lassen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Juli 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 55km unterwegs gewesen. Tut aber schon weh, alle Trails links liegen zu lassen.



Moin,

Ist doch klasse das Du überhaupt schon wieder Bikem kannst!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2012)

Ja das stimmt natürlich, ohne OP hat man 6 Wochen Gips und ich wäre somit noch gar nicht auf dem Rad.

Die 2 Wochen Pause für die Beine waren auch gar nicht sooo schlecht. Hab gefühlt schon wieder ordentlich Druck.
Auf die Trails freue ich mich natürlich für den 26" vs. 29" Vergleich.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## InoX (26. Juli 2012)

Bin heute auch 62km gefahren. Hab wieder mal etwas erkundet.
Mit dem Tundra komm ich aber gar nicht klar.

@Crimson: dein Fuji gefällt und schön dass du wieder auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## daniel77 (26. Juli 2012)

@Inox: meinst du den Fizik Tundra? Kam am Anfang damit auch nicht so richtig klar, mittlerweile fahre ich den auf allen Bikes


----------



## InoX (26. Juli 2012)

Ja ist ein Tundra 2. Nach 40 km tut mir wirklich alles weh was unten weh tun kann. Hab sogar deshalb Pausen gemacht und musste im Stehen fahren. Ging gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich schleunigst den Sattel wechslen. Ist ja nicht gesund sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2012)

habe auch 2 tundra 2 und bin recht zufrieden mit dem sattel.
sitzprobleme habe ich damit jedenfalls keine.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo TT,

was macht der Aufbau vom Niner??? Und der Umbau von Speci.???

gibts mal ne paar Bilder ???

grüssle von der Insel


----------



## zuki (27. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe auch 2 tundra 2 und bin recht zufrieden mit dem sattel.
> sitzprobleme habe ich damit jedenfalls keine.



Naja. Datt ist so als ob man jemanden mit Schuhgröße 45 sagt, ich habe die schuhe xyz auch in Größe 42. Ich habe damit keine Probleme. Es gibt von dem Sattelhersteller 3 verschiedene Ergonomianpassungen. 
Da muss man halt probieren was zum Hintern passt.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2012)

ja, der sattel muss zum hintern passen. stimmt schon.

wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass der sattel nicht für alle mist ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 55km unterwegs gewesen. Tut aber schon weh, alle Trails links liegen zu lassen.




Uii, gefällt mir gut! Wirklich! 

*@Maik
*
..nur langsam!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Hat Bike-Mailorder eigentlich ein Ladengeschäft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Juli 2012)

BMO - Lagerverkauf     
*Öffnungszeiten Lagerverkauf - Selbstabholung:*

 Montag bis Freitag 14:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr
*Adresse:*

 ORCO-GSG Gewerbehof Pankow-Blankenburg
Pankstr. 8-10
13127 Berlin


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Juli 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> BMO - Lagerverkauf
> *Öffnungszeiten Lagerverkauf - Selbstabholung:*
> 
> Montag bis Freitag 14:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr
> ...


Cool!!!

Danke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juli 2012)

*@Metrum*

Mist, wollte mich doch mal tel. bei dir melden.....  Verdammte Axt! 

Vielleicht klappt´s am WE endlich mal!?

*Viele Grüße... *


----------



## Metrum (27. Juli 2012)

Ja - frag den Leipziger wenn Du wissen willst was in Deiner Stadt abgeht! 

@TT Wenn Du mal schreibst wäre auch schon nett. Habe eben wieder "lustige" PA´s und daher viel Zeit zum lesen.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2012)

wenn ich den Canci in die finger kriege...wie kann nur so deppert sein man!!!!!!!!

die beste mannschaft ohne leader...


----------



## Metrum (28. Juli 2012)

Naja, dem Wino gönn ichs auch, wenn er clean war.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2012)

ist schon schade...die schweizer haben alles richtig gemacht und dann das

Canci hätte das rennen sicher nach hause gefahren. Hoffe er kann am zeitfahren starten. Dann holen wir eben dort dann gold


----------



## Metrum (28. Juli 2012)

Naja, drücken wir mal die Daumen dass ihm nichts weiter passiert ist!
Es war zumindest die übelste Reportage eines Radrennens die ich je erlebt habe. Der wusste nie wer was ist wie die Abstände sind, etc.  und der Kolumbianer war stets ein Kubaner! Ganz schlimm!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ist schon schade...die schweizer haben alles richtig gemacht und dann das
> 
> Canci hätte das rennen sicher nach hause gefahren. Hoffe er kann am zeitfahren starten. Dann holen wir eben dort dann gold




Dafür hat euer Nino den Gesamtweltcuptitel geholt und wird in London nur schwer zu schlagen sein...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/28/live-xc-worldcup-val-disere-rennen-der-herren-ab-1415-uhr/


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dafür hat euer Nino den Gesamtweltcuptitel geholt und wird in London nur schwer zu schlagen sein...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/28/live-xc-worldcup-val-disere-rennen-der-herren-ab-1415-uhr/




Da muss ich dir zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juli 2012)

Ich war heute nicht auf dem Bike, habe aber bei dem Sauwetter fleißig Bilder bei unserem Möhnesee Triathlon gemacht.

Ich würde die Bilder ja einer großen Masse zur Verfügung stellen, ich hab aber keinen Draht zu Tria-Foren oder so.


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Juli 2012)

hallo jungs

schade war es vom fäbu... hat wohl zwei medaillen gekostet 

heute war bei mir grosse zerlegung beim all mountain angesagt. war bitter nötig. die letzten tage gingen an die substanz von mann und material...

knapp 300km und 12000hm rund um den mont blanc. super wetter. gute crew.

martigny - sembrancher - la fouly - col ferret - courmayeur - bourg st. maurice - beaufort -  les contamines - chamonix - argentiêres - col des balmes - martigny.

und noch ein paar bilder:















zum glück nicht meines...

mehr gibt es hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51355


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Juli 2012)

Wahnsinn  


Die Aussichten: 


Was'n mit dem HR passiert?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2012)

Boah, die Trails auf dem 3. Bild


----------



## zuki (29. Juli 2012)

Die Buxe und Thromboseknieschützer (oder was die schwarzen Dinger sein sollen) aus Bild 4, das nächste mal bitte zwei Nummern größer kaufen ...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Die Buxe und Thromboseknieschützer (oder was die schwarzen Dinger sein sollen) aus Bild 4, das nächste mal bitte zwei Nummern größer kaufen ...


 

Na das ginge ja noch aber die racehosen mit den dingern kombiniert geht gar nicht Da gehören baggys hin...


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Die Mont Blanc Tour ist eine richtig coole Nummer!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2012)

Moin leute, bin zurück ausm Urlaub und werde wieder hier mein Unwesen treiben.


Einige weitere Teile fürs RR sind hier auch schon eingetrudelt


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin leute, bin zurück ausm Urlaub und werde wieder hier mein Unwesen treiben.
> 
> 
> Einige weitere Teile fürs RR sind hier auch schon eingetrudelt



Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2012)

Danke, sind aber alles Relativ langweilige Teile...

Reifen
Kassette
Schläuche
Schaltzüge

Bilder mach ich morgen dann von dem Kram auffer Waage

...an meiner CC Feile hab ich im Urlaub das große KB geschrotet, immer doof, was sowas kostet


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2012)

KettenblÃ¤tter sind echt mies vom Preis.

Ich bin froh vorhin relativ gÃ¼nstig ein Sram 24T fÃ¼r 64mm LK bekommen zu haben.
Ist zum testen am 29er. 8,90â¬ kann ich da vertreten.

Dazu gibbets noch einen Wrist-Wrap, der mein Handgelenk in Zukunft vorm Ã¼berdrehen bewahren soll und einen Pulsmesser.

Dann werde ich wohl demnÃ¤chst mein Training wohl etwas anders gestalten


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Juli 2012)

warte auch auf material... reifen, kette... brutal wie so eine alpentour ans material geht...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2012)

schöne tour und schöne bilder...

Ja ja, das liebe material

Hab jatzt wieder mal 2 wochen ferien und gehe heute ne schöne tour machen...Ächerlipass...1000hm am stück schön hoch drücken...

Mitwoch ist dann die kleine o-tour dran. RMC macht ne besichtigungstour fürs rennen. 0900 uhr ist dann start in alpnach. Das wetter soll ja toll sein am nationalfeiertag...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Wenn das Wetter nachher noch aufklart werde ich heute späteren Nachmittag noch eine kleine Harztour machen. Sind zwar nicht die Alpen aber anstrengend ist das auch!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2012)

Morgäään




> Kettenblätter sind echt mies vom Preis.



Jup, vor allem hätte es sich net gelohnt nur das große zu tauschen, weil das mittlere auch schon einige Ketten hinter sich hatte...naja wenigstens sind die neuen TA leichter




> warte auch auf material... reifen, kette... brutal wie so eine alpentour ans material geht...



Joa is leider so...Bei meinem Vater is der Elektrotot umgegangen....Tacho verloren und das GPS gibt keinen Pips mehr von sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. Juli 2012)

je nachdem kauft man sich da echt besser ne neue kurbel.. verrückte welt!


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2012)

Joa...unter umständen schon. Wobei es sich bei einer XT noch net lohnt wenn du von den TA Blättern ausgehst, kostet nen tick weniger und is leichter als die originale


Bin momentan am überlgegen was ich mir ans RR für ne Kurbel schrauben soll...Shimano Compakt solls sein. Hat da wer Tipps, bzw gute angebote gesehen?(evtl gebraucht`?)


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa...unter umständen schon. Wobei es sich bei einer XT noch net lohnt wenn du von den TA Blättern ausgehst, kostet nen tick weniger und is leichter als die originale
> 
> 
> Bin momentan am überlgegen was ich mir ans RR für ne Kurbel schrauben soll...Shimano Compakt solls sein. Hat da wer Tipps, bzw gute angebote gesehen?(evtl gebraucht`?)



Na bei dreifach Kurbel kann man die Alte in den Bikemarkt hauen und eine neue Kaufen. Da legt man ja sonst 100 für die KBs hin 

Ich hab für den Crosser seinerzeit eine gebrauchte FC-R700 bei egay ersteigert. So für 30. Allerdings war der linke Arm dann ein Dura-Ace


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2012)

Auch ne schlecht^^


Ich hab an die FCR600 gedacht, die sollte ja auf 105 niveau sein oder doch die 105^^...Falls ich net was cooles gebrauchtes finde.
Fragt sich nur welche länge, fahre am Mtb 175...sollte ich dann am RR 172,5 oder 175 fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2012)

Normalerweise fährt man am Renner eine kürzere Kurbel, da man weniger drückt und so eine höhere TF hat.


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, denke mal ich nehm die 172,5...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2012)

Der Doc ist mit meiner Hand/Arm zufrieden. Heilt wunderbar und ist total gerade.
Da hat er einen super Job gemacht. Belastung darf jetzt steigen -> alles das was nicht weh tut. In 3-6 Monaten kommt die Schraube auch wieder raus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Doc ist mit meiner Hand/Arm zufrieden. Heilt wunderbar und ist total gerade.
> Da hat er einen super Job gemacht. Belastung darf jetzt steigen -> alles das was nicht weh tut. In 3-6 Monaten kommt die Schraube auch wieder raus.


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Juli 2012)

Belastung nach Beschwerden... Immer eine gefÃ¤hrliche Angabeð. Vor allem bei Leuten wie uns ist die Skala da breitð.


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2012)

Ach leute ich dreh hier am Rad...Das TA Blatt was ich bestellt hab ist verbogen hier angekommen

EDIT: Sind sogar beide platt...kann denn nix gut laufen?-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. Juli 2012)

@Crimson: Gute besserung.
@reddevil72: Schöne Bilder besonders das erste, hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht der Alpencross.

Ich reiche auch mal ein par (mehr) Bilder nach .























































 









































Wäre cool wenn ihr im September zum doc kommt,
Gruß.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2012)

Man, ist das eine schöne Gegend!


----------



## cpprelude (30. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man, ist das eine schöne Gegend!


 
Fand ich auch, gutes Wetter und Fingerspitzengefühl für's Fotografieren haben auch ne Menge dazu beigetragen.
Aber du bist doch gerade in Afrika oder nicht , liefer uns auch mal schönen Fotos.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Doc ist mit meiner Hand/Arm zufrieden. Heilt wunderbar und ist total gerade.
> Da hat er einen super Job gemacht. Belastung darf jetzt steigen -> alles das was nicht weh tut. In 3-6 Monaten kommt die Schraube auch wieder raus.



Meinst du mich????

Zurück vom türle...1550hm,52km...phuuu die ertsen 1000hm waren auf 12km.

Hat spass gemacht. Das wetter ist supi bei uns...


----------



## cpprelude (30. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Meinst du mich????
> 
> Zurück vom türle...1550hm,52km...phuuu die ertsen 1000hm waren auf 12km.
> 
> Hat spass gemacht. Das wetter ist supi bei uns...


 
Dachte ich auch erst . Wo ist das Wetter gut, bei euch in der Schweiz?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

Boah,

Für die Fotos muss ich mich noch revanchieren und Teneriffa-Fotos einstellen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (30. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Boah,
> 
> Für die Fotos muss ich mich noch revanchieren und Teneriffa-Fotos einstellen!
> 
> ...


 
Ja mach das mal, wir wissen garnicht wie es dort war. Was macht das Gewichtstuning?


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2012)

jep, heute wolkig aber geniales wetter. ca 24° heute und es wird immer besser. Bis Mittwoch soll es dann bei uns ca 30° werden.


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst . Wo ist das Wetter gut, bei euch in der Schweiz?



Immer rund um den Napf und Luzern ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber du bist doch gerade in Afrika oder nicht , liefer uns auch mal schönen Fotos.



Dein Gedächtnis trügt dich nicht  "Leider" ist dieses Land (wie auch Afrika selbst) sehr groß, von daher gibt es nicht nur schöne Ecken. Ich habe wohl eine der weniger schönen erwischt und war dementsprechend noch nie mit der Camera außerhalb des Campus (in Fußweite gibt es auch nichts Interessantes und ÖPNV kennt man hier nicht).
Aber am 09.08. ist hier Feiertag und am 10.08. frei (am 09. komischerweise nicht), an diesem langen WE werde ich mal schauen, ob ich was Feines finde (immerhin gibt es hier Fernbusse wie z.B. Greyhound). Also einen Wildpark oder so. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: später!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja mach das mal, wir wissen garnicht wie es dort war. Was macht das Gewichtstuning?



Leider stagniert das zur Zeit bei 95-96 Kg, ich muss da wieder konsequenter auf die Ernährung achten. Komischerweise fällt mir das sowohl bei viel Freizeit als auch viel Arbeit deutlich schwerer als bei normaler Arbeitsbelastung...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Meinst du mich????
> 
> Zurück vom türle...1550hm,52km...phuuu die ertsen 1000hm waren auf 12km.
> 
> Hat spass gemacht. Das wetter ist supi bei uns...




Wär ein bissel weit, zur Kontrolle immer nach CH.

...wobei, dann müsste ich keine Bilder gucken (die verdammt Lust machen auf Schweiz).

So wie es also ausschaut kann ich bis September ordentlich biken.
Hab vorhin schon mal ein paar Trails mitgenommen, vorsichtig noch aber es wird 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Leider stagniert das zur Zeit bei 95-96 Kg, ich muss da wieder konsequenter auf die Ernährung achten. Komischerweise fällt mir das sowohl bei viel Freizeit als auch viel Arbeit deutlich schwerer als bei normaler Arbeitsbelastung...



Mach dir ned soviel stress. Locker weiter so. Du hast schon viel erreicht. Man muss schon schauen aber darf sich auch mal was gönnen.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mach dir ned soviel stress. Locker weiter so. Du hast schon viel erreicht. Man muss schon schauen aber darf sich auch mal was gönnen.



Moin Jens,

ich mach mir da bestimmt keinen Stress. Normalerweise nehme ich im Urlaub und anschließend im gut dreimonatigem Messe- und Vororderstress 4-6 Kilos zu. Ziel ist es jetzt bis Ende Oktober das Gewicht zu halten bzw. maximal 1-2 Kilos draufzulegen.

Anschließend geht es wieder an die kontrollierte Gewichtsabnahme.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2012)

gut so bei mir wirst du auch noch was verlieren...da sind die hügelchen genug hoch um gewicht zu verlieren...

Pass auf weihnachten auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gut so bei mir wirst du auch noch was verlieren...da sind die hügelchen genug hoch um gewicht zu verlieren...
> 
> Pass auf weihnachten auf...



Weihnachten ist nie ein Problem, da wird auch jeden Tag das Bike bewegt!

Ansonsten Fotoalarm:









Diese Kameraden findet man an jeder Ecke:

























Das sind schon mal ein paar von meinem IPhone. Ich hoffe das ich die anderen von den Mitfahrern auch bald bekomme.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (30. Juli 2012)

Coole Fotos Jens . Erstes Bild: Sieht sehr hoch aus der Punkt, wieviel hm sind das dort? Wer ist das der den Wheelie macht? Dieser zickzack Weg ist auch mal interessant.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2012)

Tolles Pics..._Hossa_...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Coole Fotos Jens . Erstes Bild: Sieht sehr hoch aus der Punkt, wieviel hm sind das dort? Wer ist das der den Wheelie macht? Dieser zickzack Weg ist auch mal interessant.



Moin,

Hier im Laberthread sind zur Zeit mehr Bilder als in mancher Galerie! Da waren wir gerade auf ca. 1700 Hm und den Wheelie machte unser Guide. Der war auch desoefteren mit einem Stoppie unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2012)

wir wissen ja auch was wir brauchen...fotos um uns aufzug**len um danach wieder darüber zu labern...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2012)

Dann habe ich noch eins wo ich auch drauf bin:


----------



## zuki (31. Juli 2012)

Ist zwar auch schon wieder ein Jahr her:


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Juli 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch schon wieder ein Jahr her:




Wo war das?
Rad am Ring?


Die anderen Bilder:


----------



## zuki (31. Juli 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wo war das?
> Rad am Ring?



Genau. 
Das Stück Asphalt wo RR Fahrer und MTB Starter zusammen fahren.


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich dieses Jahr auch am Start, bin mal gespannt,  biste auch wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (31. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Da bin ich dieses Jahr auch am Start, bin mal gespannt,  biste auch wieder dabei?



Ich habe mich noch nicht angemeldet, weil ich es dieses Jahr etwas ruhiger angehen lasse (wg. Unfall etc.). Aber vielleicht entscheide ich mich doch noch spontan zur Teilnahme. Die Veranstaltung ist auch ohne Leistungsdruck ganz spaßig.


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

Biste denn als Solofahrer gestartet, ich mein du kannst dich ja dann aus Spaß anner Freude einfach solo melden und ab und zu ne Runde drehen


----------



## zuki (31. Juli 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Biste denn als Solofahrer gestartet, ich mein du kannst dich ja dann aus Spaß anner Freude einfach solo melden und ab und zu ne Runde drehen



Genauso würde ich das dann auch machen.


----------



## reddevil72 (31. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder coole Bilder. Zum Thema mehr-Bilder-als-in-der-Galerie: ist doch gut so;-)). 
Der Fred macht sich optimal


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

Nabeend... So Leute denkt dran, morgen ist ab 16:30 Einzelzeitfahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin bei sowas nicht so bewandert, deswegen frage ich einfach mal: wo wird sowas gestreamt?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin bei sowas nicht so bewandert, deswegen frage ich einfach mal: wo wird sowas gestreamt?



Zur Not internetfernsehen bei ARD oder ZDF!


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/hauptnavigation/live


Steht dann morgen ab 16:30 unter "jetzt live"


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Juli 2012)

Wunderbar. Mal schauen, ob die Leitung das zulässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

Hab heute weiter am Radon geschraubt. Der LRS ist soweit fertig.

Hab mich für die Conti GP Attack/Force Kombi entschieden, auf Conti Light schläuchen.
Momentan nervt mich, dass die Felgen drei aufkleber haben, ich guck mal wie es damit aussieht wenns fertig is.





Hab mal etwas Hochgerechnet, komplett wird das Teil unter 8kg liegen. 
Das Schalt Bremszugset ist auch schon da Wie immer Jagwire

Wenn alles klappt sollte der Haufen ende nächster Woche stehen


----------



## daniel77 (31. Juli 2012)

So auch zurück:




Piz Kesch im Nebel




Abfahrt vom Scalettapass




Panoramaweg in Davos "Mordor-Style"




Aufstieg zum Strelapass




Flucht vor dem Gewitter im Sapün


.....more to come....


----------



## reddevil72 (31. Juli 2012)

Auch schöne Bilder. Ich hoffe aber auf schöneres Wetter zur Bahnentour im September.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist dann halt der neue Rahmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (31. Juli 2012)

Ist der neue Univega leichter als der alte? Oder nur wegen der Optik? Schön ist er ja. Was wiegt der nackt?
Und was sind das da für 4 Schrauben an der linken Kettenstrebe? 

Aber Fox gegen ne Durin... hm.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Juli 2012)

5" pm
6" pm
leitungsführung

edit:

naja, fast richtig.
die beiden hinteren für pm 160. die hintere + adapter und die 3. von links ist dann für 180/185 mm.

http://www.focus-bikes.com/int/en/technologies/technologies-a-z/frame/chainstay-postmount.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2012)

Die zwei hinteren dürften wohl für den Bremssattel sein, die zwei forderen würden mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ist der neue Univega leichter als der alte? Oder nur wegen der Optik? Schön ist er ja. Was wiegt der nackt?
> Und was sind das da für 4 Schrauben an der linken Kettenstrebe?
> 
> Aber Fox gegen ne Durin... hm.



Ja, der Rahmen ist leichter und die Schrauben sind sowohl für de Bremse als auch die Leitungsführung. Und die Fox im Alten ist zum einen nicht Tapered und zum anderen sackschwer!

Aber noch viel mehr freue ich mich auf das neue "sauteure" Projekt wo ich mir heute den Rahmen bei Kai in der Nachbarschaft bestellt habe!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, der Rahmen ist leichter und die Schrauben sind sowohl für de Bremse als auch die Leitungsführung. Und die Fox im Alten ist zum einen nicht Tapered und zum anderen sackschwer!
> 
> *Aber noch viel mehr freue ich mich auf das neue "sauteure" Projekt wo ich mir heute den Rahmen bei Kai in der Nachbarschaft bestellt habe!*


Sag mal reicht's denn nicht mal


----------



## BENDERR (1. August 2012)

mehr infos


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sag mal reicht's denn nicht mal



Moin Constantin,

Immer mit der Ruhe, dafür kommen dann zwei andere Bikes ungeplant weg.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mehr infos



29er Allmountain mit 135mm Federweg. Das zweite Bike das dafür weichen muss ist eines der beiden 26er Allmountains!


----------



## unocz (1. August 2012)

moin jens und rest !

etwas das hier:


----------



## Berrrnd (1. August 2012)

nö, powerslide führt focus, cannondale und noch sdon paar andere marken.


----------



## maddda (1. August 2012)

Mooin...

Überigens heute sind schon ab 13:30 die Frauen im Einzelzeitfahren dran


----------



## maddda (1. August 2012)

Sry fopr Doppelpost, aber das einzelzeitfahren der männer beginnt anscheinend schon um 15:15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> Immer mit der Ruhe, dafür kommen dann zwei andere Bikes ungeplant weg.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...falls Dein orange, schwarzes Univega weg kommt, würde ich den Prologo Sattel mit den orangenen Sitzstreben doch glatt abkaufen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Hmmm...falls Dein orange, schwarzes Univega weg kommt, würde ich den Prologo Sattel mit den orangenen Sitzstreben doch glatt abkaufen...



Den kannst Du gerne bekommen, da soll dann sowieso ein Speedneedle drauf!


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nö, powerslide führt focus, cannondale und noch sdon paar andere marken.



Moin Kai,

Du bist da leider auf dem Holzweg! Und Matze der Sack hat einen anderen Thread ganz genau beobachtet!

Nur die Variante wird eine andere sein!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## zuki (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Den kannst Du gerne bekommen, da soll dann sowieso ein Speedneedle drauf!



Ok. Dann bitte ein Angebot per PN, sobald Du Deine Nadel hast.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber noch viel mehr freue ich mich auf das neue "sauteure" Projekt wo ich mir heute den Rahmen bei Kai in der Nachbarschaft bestellt habe!



Wieviele Räder hast du eigentlich, wenn ich fragen darf? Nur so Interesse halber


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2012)

Ich glaube so an die 20?!


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieviele Räder hast du eigentlich, wenn ich fragen darf? Nur so Interesse halber



Zu viele...


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube so an die 20?!



So viele sind es dann auch wieder nicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2012)

da muss ich doch gleich wieder bilder posten...von dieser woche...

von heute morgen...









vorgestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. August 2012)

Nr. 2:


----------



## hhninja81 (1. August 2012)

cooooool!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2012)

das erwartet euch hier bei uns...


----------



## cpprelude (1. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da muss ich doch gleich wieder bilder posten...von dieser woche...


 
Wieder mal schöne Bilder Jens , besonders das zweite.


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

Und ich Idiot habe heute in Willingen bei dem genialen Wetter im Bikepark keine Fotos gemacht!

Habe mir dafür ein anderes Andenken mitgebracht:


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2012)

Warum esse ich grade?

Erst schöne Aussichtsfotos von Jens und dann sowas 

Komm grade von der Straßenvereinsmeisterschaft wieder...
So ganz fit bin ich noch nicht. Selbst ein paar der Kurzen haben mich überrundet.
Naja war auch mit dem Crosser dabei. Handgelenk wollte aber nach 25 Minuten nicht mehr und ich hab mir die restlichen 20 Minuten gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich Idiot habe heute in Willingen bei dem genialen Wetter im Bikepark keine Fotos gemacht!
> 
> Habe mir dafür ein anderes Andenken mitgebracht:



Immer diese fiesen Hunde 

Ich war heute beruflich in Hannover und habe auf dem Rückweg einen Abstecher in den Harz gemacht... Oh war das schön! Aber leider auch keine Bilder gemacht, sorry


----------



## reddevil72 (1. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das erwartet euch hier bei uns...


 
Muss mir doch noch ernsthaft eine Reise in die Zentralschweiz überlegen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Immer diese fiesen Hunde
> 
> Ich war heute beruflich in Hannover und habe auf dem Rückweg einen Abstecher in den Harz gemacht... Oh war das schön! Aber leider auch keine Bilder gemacht, sorry



Moin Marcus,

Hunde ist gut! Das kommt davon wenn man zu blöde ist In der Seilbahn sein Bike vernuenftig zu verladen und sich normal hinzusetzen!

Ansonsten hört sich beruflich in Deinem Fall durchaus positiv an. Ich hoffe das es Dir so gut geht wie von mir vermutet!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum esse ich grade?
> 
> Erst schöne Aussichtsfotos von Jens und dann sowas
> 
> ...



Essen mit PC ist ja wie Essen mit Fernseher, das macht man nicht! Hat zumindestens meine Mutti immer gesagt!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Hunde ist gut! Das kommt davon wenn man zu blöde ist In der Seilbahn sein Bike vernuenftig zu verladen und sich normal hinzusetzen!
> 
> ...



Danke Jens, die Therapie war/ist gut und ich versuche ganz langsam wieder ins "normale" Leben zurück zu finden. Step by step 

VG Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke Jens, die Therapie war/ist gut und ich versuche ganz langsam wieder ins "normale" Leben zurück zu finden. Step by step
> 
> VG Marcus



Das hört sich vielversprechend an. Einen Termin zum Biken in den HaBes sollte sich dann ja auch irgendwann finden lassen. Vielleicht ist das SC bis dahin fertig!


----------



## maddda (2. August 2012)

Morgäään

Für alle die nix verpassen wollen:


> http://www.radsport-seite.de/olympia-2012.html


----------



## Crimson_ (2. August 2012)

Subber. Dafür lege ich gern eine Lernpause ein


----------



## maddda (2. August 2012)

Grad hat hier der Postmann geklingelt









Wollte eigentlich schwarze Bremsen/Umwefer haben, aber für unter 80 für alles konnte ich net nein sagen


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. August 2012)

Bin sehr gespannt auf's fertige Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2012)

Bremsschalthebel brauchst du nicht noch zufällig?  (Shimano Ultegra 2/10-fach)


----------



## maddda (2. August 2012)

Ne, hab schon nen paar Force hebel...

Ich brauche noch 

Shimano Kurbel 50/34 172,5mmm
SRAM Schaltwerk
Und nen WCS Lenker


Der Rest ist kleinkram


----------



## reddevil72 (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade an einem 24-Zoll-Projekt. Meine Tochter kriegt ein neues Rad. Die Stangenräder sind alle zu schwer, deshalb Umbau. Die Teile sind langsam zusammen. Falls jemand noch eine eingermassen leichte 27,2mm-Sattelstütze hat bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## ohneworte (4. August 2012)

Mahlzeit von der Arbeitsfront!


----------



## maddda (4. August 2012)

Mahlzeit! und morgään an alle

Ist eigentlich jemand von euch am 11.8 in Nordenau am start?


----------



## unocz (4. August 2012)

moinmoin,
nee aber heute abend beim SIS und nächste woche in neustadt beim sigma


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! und morgään an alle
> 
> Ist eigentlich jemand von euch am 11.8 in Nordenau am start?




Moin zusammen 


Nordenau ist mir noch zu früh. Vielleicht fahr ich aber nach Grafschaft


----------



## reddevil72 (4. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Mountain Bike Action hat eine spannende Sondernummer:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## maddda (4. August 2012)

> Nordenau ist mir noch zu früh. Vielleicht fahr ich aber nach Grafschaft


In Grafschaft werde ich wohl auch am Start sein...
Saalhausen weiß ich noch nicht, ein WE danach ist Rad am Ring, also solo..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2012)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## zuki (4. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mountain Bike Action hat eine spannende Sondernummer:



Die Zeitung gefällt mir (Leserberatung, der Käufer ist wenig zufrieden):

*Mountain Bike Action:* A 29er is more of an advantage to  a less-experienced rider. We try to stress that in all our bike reviews  and riding technique stories. We have always said an experienced,  aggressive rider is going to like 26-inch wheels because they are more  fun to pump, carve, wheelie and hop around on. But Chris, don't try to  ride it just like your 26er. Grab the April issue of _Mountain Bike Action_. You can buy it after downloading our free app by clicking here. We have a feature on how to adapt to a 29er that should help you a lot.
If you really can't warm up to the 29er, there is a good chance that the  shop will work a trade-in for you. These big-wheeled bikes are the rage  right now, so they are easy to sell. Plus, your bike is pretty new.


----------



## reddevil72 (4. August 2012)

Off-Topic: auch bei Olympia, England kann kein Penaltyschiessen gewinnenð.


----------



## zuki (5. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Off-Topic: auch bei Olympia, England kann kein Penaltyschiessen gewinnenð.



Aber dafÃ¼r rÃ¤umen die sonst ganz schÃ¶n ab...gestern 3 mal Gold am Abend!


----------



## ohneworte (6. August 2012)

moin,

nicht viel los hier zur Zeit!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (6. August 2012)

morgen!

da hast du recht.. ich melde mich jetzt auch für 1 woche ab --> mountainbike exkursion mit der uni. mal schaun was das wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. August 2012)

Moin, naja war ja auch gutes wetter die Tage

Hab gestern den letzten Rest für mein Rennrad bestellt, wenn alles klappt steht die Mühle morgen abend, bin schon echt gespannt
Gestern hab ich schonmal die sachen gemacht, die ich hasse....
Gabe kürzen....Schalt/Bremszüge in die hebel frimeln und Sachen auswiegen, sodass ich morgen dann nur noch zusammenbauen muss


Sattelstütze und Sattel werde ich erstmal von meinem mtb probieren und dann entscheiden, was ich mir zulege, von wegen offset und so....


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mountainbike exkursion mit der uni



Wie sieht sowas bitte aus und wo geht's hin? Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Aber du studierst auch Sportwissenschaften oder so, nech?

Ich kann zur Zeit auch nix Konstruktives beitragen, anstatt Rad zu fahren, betätige ich mich zurzeit im Fitnesscenter, in das ich am Samstag eingeschlossen wurde...


----------



## InoX (6. August 2012)

eingeschlossen?

Habe jetzt auch mal wieder eine kleine Bestellung rausgeschickt. Mal sehen wann die Sachen ankommen.
Kennt jemand von euch Cycle-Basar und hat mit denen schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## zuki (6. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich kann zur Zeit auch nix Konstruktives beitragen, anstatt Rad zu fahren, betätige ich mich zurzeit im Fitnesscenter, in das ich am Samstag eingeschlossen wurde...



Am Saaamstag? Sollen wir die Polizei rufen? Schreib mal die Adresse!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2012)

Ja, eingeschlossen (Blogeintrag kommt noch).
Da gibt es so'n Tor, durch das man nur mit der Studentenkarte (wie beim Skilift) kommt. Reingekommen bin ich. Raus ging's dann nicht mehr. Dummerweise war ich allein. Aber draußen standen Menschen umher, die ich losschicken konnte. Mein Handy lag intelligenterweise in meiner Wohnung...

Philipp, was hast du bestellt? Reifen und Schläuche oder gar einen ganzen LRS? Oder was für's RR? Bei Cycle-Basar habe ich noch nie bestellt, glaube ich. Ich kenne nur noch die Werbung von denen in der Bike von vor fast 10 Jahren


----------



## InoX (6. August 2012)

Schläuche hab ich schon gewechselt. Hat immerhin 110g gebracht. Das Kürzen des Lenkers hat auch 16g gebracht.

Bestellt habe ich jetzt einen SLR TT, eine Sattelklemme und leichte Griffe. Sollte etwa 180 g sparen.

Der Giantlenker hat übrigens genau 270g gewogen. Also genau das was Giant angegeben hat. Hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass ein Hersteller da nicht schummelt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2012)

Nicht? Mein KCNC-Vorbau hat auch genau das gewogen, was angegeben war.
Mit den Kleinteilen hast du ja schon ordentlich gespart. Aber was der Lenker wiegt, ist ja wohl eine echte Frechheit bei dem Preis (des Komplpettrads). An den Sattel hätte ich nach deinem Angebot natürlich denken können


----------



## BENDERR (6. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie sieht sowas bitte aus und wo geht's hin? Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Aber du studierst auch Sportwissenschaften oder so, nech?
> 
> Ich kann zur Zeit auch nix Konstruktives beitragen, anstatt Rad zu fahren, betätige ich mich zurzeit im Fitnesscenter, in das ich am Samstag eingeschlossen wurde...



Sieht so aus, dass wir hier in ner Art Jugendherberge sind.. jeden Tag bisschen Mountainbiken gehn (30 - 80km) und dann nachmittags / abends noch bisschen Theorieunterricht machen.
Geht halt auch viel um das Führen von Gruppen etc. wie mans später dann in der Schule oder so macht.
War bisher ganz cool 
Mal schauen was noch so kommt..


----------



## InoX (6. August 2012)

Die Tour klingt ja sehr gut. Wie schlagen sich die anderen?

Der Lenker wir von Giant halt auch an schwererem Gerät verbaut. Die 26er haben schmalere und deutlich leichtere Lenker. Vielleicht reicht ja Giant noch einen breiten XC-Lenker nach.

Lenker mit 69cm Breite sind meistens ziemlich schwer.


----------



## zuki (6. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> n.
> Kennt jemand von euch Cycle-Basar und hat mit denen schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?



Sind ok. Nicht immer die Schnellsten. Die haben hier einen Laden in Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Sind ok. Nicht immer die Schnellsten. Die haben hier einen Laden in Köln.



Na dann schaun wa ma. Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs hab ich schon bekommen. Wenns bis zum We da ist reicht mir das. Bin derzeit total erkältet. Da kann ich eh nicht fahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> morgen!
> 
> da hast du recht.. ich melde mich jetzt auch für 1 woche ab --> mountainbike exkursion mit der uni. mal schaun was das wird





BENDERR schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, dass wir hier in ner Art Jugendherberge sind.. jeden Tag bisschen Mountainbiken gehn (30 - 80km) und dann nachmittags / abends noch bisschen Theorieunterricht machen.
> Geht halt auch viel um das Führen von Gruppen etc. wie mans später dann in der Schule oder so macht.
> War bisher ganz cool
> Mal schauen was noch so kommt..



Cool


----------



## cpprelude (6. August 2012)

Moin, sagt mal ist Jens (onkel doc) schon wieder irgendwo im Urlaub? hab das nicht so ganz mitbekommen.


----------



## InoX (6. August 2012)

Glaube eigentlich nicht aber hier ist verdächtig tote Hose...


----------



## ohneworte (6. August 2012)

Moin,

ich bin wieder vom verlängertem Arbeitswochenende zurück. Wobei ich morgen auch schon wieder hinfahre...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (6. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs
Morgen gehts nach der Tour seit Wochen mal wieder aufs CC-Bike. Mal wieder ans Material gewöhnen. Am Sonntag dann Eiger Bike in Grindelwald, Gas geben, damit ich zu Olympiarennen zurück bin. Jemand dabei im Berner Oberland?
St.


----------



## BENDERR (6. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Tour klingt ja sehr gut. Wie schlagen sich die anderen?
> 
> [...]



durchwachsen .. is halt ne sehr heterogene gruppe.
sind sehr schnelle leute dabei mit denen man ordentlich heizen kann, aber auch welche auf die man an jedem "hügel" wartet..
ab morgen wird aber in leistungsklassen eingeteilt, dann wirds wohl etwas angenehmer zu fahren sein - sowohl für die schnellen jungs, als auch für die langsameren


----------



## maddda (7. August 2012)

Morgen Leute


So ich warte gerade aufn Postmann, mal sehen ob heute alles fürs RR dabei ist...


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

und ich habe gerade ne neue Autobatterie gekauft...

Die hat zwar jetzt 6 Ah weniger als die alte aber dafür ist jetzt keine riesen Anlage wie beim Vorbesitzer mehr drin. Der hatte da ne Endstufe und ne Bassrolle drin. Da war selbst dieser riesige Kofferraum fast voll... Verstehe nicht wieso man sowas macht.

Bin mal gespannt wann bei mir der Postmann klingelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Moin zusammen. 
Gammel Wetter und ich muss lernen. FÃ¤llt dann immerhin nicht ganz so schwer 

Diese Woche warte ich mal auf kein Paket.
Hat jemand einen Plan wann es den Easton EA70 XC Lenker wieder gibt?
Der ist leider nirgends lieferbar. 685mm breit, dazu recht leicht und mit 70â¬ fÃ¼r einen Carbonlenker nicht zu teuer.

Dann kriegen wir doch gleich Bilder wenn der Renner fertig wird oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2012)

Hier hat es vorhin geschneit 



InoX schrieb:


> und ich habe gerade ne neue Autobatterie gekauft...
> 
> Die hat zwar jetzt 6 Ah weniger als die alte aber dafür ist jetzt keine riesen Anlage wie beim Vorbesitzer mehr drin. Der hatte da ne Endstufe und ne Bassrolle drin. Da war selbst dieser riesige Kofferraum fast voll... Verstehe nicht wieso man sowas macht.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wann bei mir der Postmann klingelt.



Autobatterien gehen immer ordentlich ins Geld...
Wenn man den Kofferraum eh mit sowas zustellt, kann man sich auch 'ne Limousine kaufen (wenn man den großen Motor haben möchte).


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Wo genau bist du denn? Damit man das mal auf der Landkarte nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2012)

Hier in etwa. In der Nähe von Städten wie Heidelberg und Parys 

Oha, ich sehe gerade, dass wir hier bei fast 1500 m über dem Meeresspiegel liegen...

Edit: gerade war alles weggeschmolzen und jetzt fängt es schon wieder an...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Klingt alles sehr niederländisch?! 

Okay 1500m üNN ist schon ne Ecke.


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

Nach der Anlage das Auto aussuchen?...

Ich finde sone riesen Anlagen mit diesen angeblichen Maximalleistungen immer ziemlich lustig. Macht BummBumm und Mitten und Höhen klingen wie der letzte Müll. Da bau ich mir lieber anständige Lautsprecher in die Heckklappe und in die Türen und tausche noch die Hochtöner. Das ganze dann halbwegs anständig angesteuert und gut ist. Velleicht noch etwas Dämmen damit nicht alles klappert und vibriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2012)

Oder das Auto so lassen, wie es ist  Klappt beim Focus ganz gut.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klingt alles sehr niederländisch?!



Ja, eine der 11 Amtssprachen (Afrikaans) ist dem Niederländischen recht ähnlich. Und es war ja mal 'ne niederländische Kolonie.


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

Könnte man so lassen aber an den verbauten Lautsprechern sind reihenweise die Sicken gerissen. Da hat dieses dünne Schaumstoffzeug seine Konsistenz geändert. Ist jetzt wie Kleber. Die Töne sind ein einziges Gekratze und Geflatter.
Naja die Karre ist halt von 93..


----------



## maddda (7. August 2012)

So...Leider sind heute nich alle Pakete gekommen sondern nur eins

Drin waren Tune Gumgum, Wippermann Kette und Rival Schalterk...

Hab mal angefangen aufzubauen, keine angst die roten Spacer tausche ich noch gegen Schwarze (im anderen Paket) und ich hab erstmal das Steuerrohr etwas länger gelassen, weil ich ja noch die richtige Vorbauhöhe erfahren mussKürzen kann ich ja immernoch....


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2012)

Sieht bis jezt garnicht mal so übel aus die Karre Maddda. Sind das Sticker an den Felgen?


----------



## maddda (7. August 2012)

Danke

Die Decals an den Felgen sind normale Sticker, wollte erstmal komplett aufbaun und danach entscheiden, ob ich sie abmache oder nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2012)

Jup, ich find's auch ziemlich schick. Flaschenhalterschrauben kommen noch?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Sieht wirklich gut aus.
Die roten Spacer kannst du auch dran lassen, passt zur Schrift und zur Sattelklemme.
Felgenschrift ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm.
Nur die Conti-Schriftzüge stören


----------



## maddda (7. August 2012)

> Jup, ich find's auch ziemlich schick. Flaschenhalterschrauben kommen noch?



Kommen sogar Flaschenhalter Hab hier zwei Specialized rumliegen



> Die roten Spacer kannst du auch dran lassen, passt zur Schrift und zur Sattelklemme.
> Felgenschrift ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm.
> Nur die Conti-Schriftzüge stören



Naja der Carbonkrempel ist bestellt, jetzt muss er auch dran^^...

Evtl werde ich die Conti Schriftzüge noch abdecken...die nerven mich auch immer


----------



## cpprelude (7. August 2012)

Wenn die roten Spacer verschwinden, bedeutet das die Sattelklemme muss auch gehen, oder bleibt die?
Findet ihr das bischen gelbe Schrift so schlimm?


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich würde auch die roten Spacer lassen. Die passen so gut zur dunklen Schrift. Richtig, die Klemme müsste dann auch weg. Sieht sonst komisch aus.

Den Carbonkrempel kannst du doch umgehend zurück schicken. Die 10 g die man an den Spacern spart sind auch nicht die Welt...




...ich glaube ich hab noch welche liegen. Gleich mal ans Giant bauen. Da zählt nun wirklich jedes Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Wie weit bist du denn mit dem Gewicht?


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

11,59 kg... muss noch das Versicherungsgeld abwarten


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Immernoch? Zieht sich ja ganz schön hin.

Ich bin bei ~10,6 kg, wäre mit den leichten Teilen vom Bergamont fix bei Sub 10.

Leider geht für die XX Kurbel kein kleineres Kettenblatt als 26T und gescheite 11-36 Kassetten gibts nur in 10-Fach. Leider ist das bei SRAM grade mit Drehgriffen recht teuer.

Wobei bisher bin ich mit 26-34 überall hochgekommen, sogar angenehmer als am 26er da man an steilen Stücken nicht so aufpassen muss. Ist schon klasse, dass die Front nicht steigt und das Hinterrad nicht durchrutscht.


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

Naja ich habe alle Unterlagen, Rechnungen und Fotos einem Gutachterbüro schicken müssen. Jetzt darf ich auch noch auf die warten. Und Geld kommt auch nicht vor der Einstellung des Verfahrens. Das dauert halt immer etwas länger.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2012)

Na solange es zu deiner Zufriedenheit abgeschlossen wird und du in der Zwischenzeit Biken kannst ist das wohl vertretbar.


----------



## InoX (7. August 2012)

Eben  Diese Woche kommt ja hoffentlich der neue Sattel


----------



## ohneworte (7. August 2012)

OOOOOhhhh, Heute ist da was in OWL angekommen! Nur leider komme ich wohl erst am Montag zum abholen.


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Guten Morgen.

da bleibt die Spannung erhalten. Was gibts denn schönes?


----------



## maddda (8. August 2012)

Morgen Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> da bleibt die Spannung erhalten. Was gibts denn schönes?



Was aus Carbon!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Hab jetzt den Steuersatz und nen 17° Vorbau bestellt.

Bei Jens dürfen wir also wieder gespannt sein


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Steuersatz und nen 17° Vorbau bestellt.
> 
> Bei Jens dürfen wir also wieder gespannt sein



Dabei habe ich seit gestern schon wieder etwas anderes neues...


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Foohhootooos!!!


----------



## maddda (8. August 2012)

Hier sind die letzten großen Pakete gekommen und ich bin schon fleißg am schrauben bzw Pause machen:






Bitte net wegen lenkerstellung meckern, das kommt zum schluss

Reifenschrift hinten is schon weg, dann ist der Edding leer gegangen


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Sieht schon gut aus.
Die Feinheiten kommen eh immer zum Schluss.
Welche Farbe hat das Lenkerband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Na mensch ich hab ja doch schon etwas gemacht was du noch nicht hast. Mein Lenker ist schon gewickelt.

Auf ZDF kommt jetzt BMX im Livestream. 

Ich mache morgen mal ein Foto mit dem LRS meiner Freundin. Dann kann man schon mal schauen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Jap, gucke auch grade.


----------



## cpprelude (8. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier sind die letzten großen Pakete gekommen und ich bin schon fleißg am schrauben bzw Pause machen:


 
Wird echt gut , besonders die komplett schwarze Kurbel gefällt mir sehr und pass super zum Bike. Wenn du die Speichennippel bewusst in rot gewählt hast, würde ich die Spacer dran lassen und sogar noch mehr rot eloxierte Kleinteile so wie Schrauben an Umwerfer etc. verwenden. Ich hoffe du hast dich für schwarzes Lenkerband entschieden und nicht rot oder so.


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Dann hier jetzt mal meins. Der Vorderreifen wird noch schwarz. Das Hinterrad ist nur geliehen damit das Rad aufrecht stehen kann. Ansonsten ist alles nur provisorisch zusammengesteckt. Die Kassette liegt schon bereit. Sonst fehlt alles was noch nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Foohhootooos!!!



OK, 

ich habe am WE einen Schnapper gemacht. Das muss aber noch aufgearbeitet werden und das Foto ist auch nicht so dolle!







Der Keller ist im übrigen nicht meiner!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Hm, das mit dem Dämpfer gefällt mir jetzt nicht so dolle.
VR falsch eingebaut?


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hm, das mit dem Dämpfer gefällt mir jetzt nicht so dolle.
> VR falsch eingebaut?



Wieso falsch?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2012)

weil die scheibe eigentlich nach links gehört.


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Deshalb wars so billig weil die vordere Bremse nicht zieht und "getauscht" werden muss.
Der Rahmen gefällt mir recht gut. Die roten Aufkleber der Felgen passen nicht so ganz aber du tauschst ja wahrscheinlich fast alles.

Bin etwas neidisch auf die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschenhalter zu montieren.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> weil die scheibe eigentlich nach links gehört.



Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Deshalb wars so billig weil die vordere Bremse nicht zieht und "getauscht" werden muss.
> Der Rahmen gefällt mir recht gut. Die roten Aufkleber der Felgen passen nicht so ganz aber du tauschst ja wahrscheinlich fast alles.
> 
> Bin etwas neidisch auf die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschenhalter zu montieren.



Deshalb ja auch die ungewöhnliche Dämpferaufnahme!


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Eben. das rechtfertigt die eigenartige Optik. Außerdem ist er ja auch sehr gut vor Dreck geschützt.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Wurde der Rahmen nicht mal hier im Forum vorgestellt?
Da fand ich den sogar richtig geil. Muss wohl am Aufbau und den schäbigen Kellerfotos liegen...


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Und noch ein Schnapper vom Wochenende:





Konnte ich für den Preis nicht vorbeigehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Wo bist du auch immer unterwegs?


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wo bist du auch immer unterwegs?




Das möchtest Do wohl gerne wissen. Von der Gabel lagen da über 100 Stück rum, ich brauchte jedoch "leider" nur eine davon.

Einen neuen Rennradrahmen aus Carbon habe ich jetzt auch noch im Keller (in meinem Keller!) liegen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Ai ai ai.
Na wenigstens Krieg ich neue gebrauchte Schuhe...


----------



## maddda (8. August 2012)

So hab gerade ne Rune mit dem R1 gedreht, geht soweit richtig gut
Nen paar feineinstellungen am Umwerfer brauchts noch...









Auf dem Bild siehts leider etwas Gelb aus...ist aber alles weiß

Gewicht liegt bei 8,09kg(nachgewogen,mit Flaschenhaltern und Tacho), wird aber noch unter 8 fallen, da ich schnell billige Pedalen von meinem Rollen Rad drangeschraubt hab, die wiegen 440gr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde: im Winter möchte ich mir einen Crosser zulegen. Und nun bin ich, nachdem ich schon einige Räder in der engeren Auswahl hatte (und sie auch noch dort behalte), wieder an dem Punkt, dass ich vll. doch 'nen eigenen Aufbau mache. Deshalb wollte ich mal wissen, ob irgendwer Cyclocross Rahmen kennt, die einen nicht arm machen und in die ein normaler 1 1/8 " Steuersatz eingebaut werden kann? Einige gute Teile hätte ich nämlich noch rumliegen.
Momentan denke ich wieder an das Surly Cross Check (mit anderer Gabel). Das On One Pompetamine gibt es ja leider nur als SS.

P.S.: Das Poison sieht echt richtig schick aus. Nur die Kurbel finde ich echt nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2012)

planet x kaffenback hat die selbe geo wie das on one pompetamine.

habe ich jedenfalls letztens irgenwo gelesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Habe seinerzeit einen gebrauchten DrÃ¶ssiger ausm Bikemarkt genommen.
Da ist das Steuerrohr aber ziemlich kurz. Lag mit Versand bei 100â¬.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> planet x kaffenback hat die selbe geo wie das on one pompetamine.
> 
> habe ich jedenfalls letztens irgenwo gelesen.



Ähmmm... Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht! Danke! Und dann noch zu so einem Preis... Komme ich sogar noch günstiger weg, weil ich keine überflüssge Gabel dabeihabe.
Meine Rechnung hat nämlich ergeben, dass ich trotz des 2,2 kg schweren Cross Check Rahmens auf weniger Gewicht und einen nur geringfügig höheren Preis als beim Focus Mares AX 2.0 oder Giant TCX käme...

Edit: Lediglich die unter dem Oberrohr verlaufenden Züge sind nicht der Brüller, aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehen.


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Ist aber schon komisch wenn der Steuersatz dann mehr kostet als der Rahmen.

Das R1 gefallt mir richtig gut. Was steht denn auf dem Lenkerband? "Make the..."?
Lediglich der Sattel scheint mir zu zierlich aber das Thema hatten wir ja neulich schon.


----------



## cpprelude (8. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So hab gerade ne Rune mit dem R1 gedreht, geht soweit richtig gut
> Nen paar feineinstellungen am Umwerfer brauchts noch...


 
Die Sattelklemme wirkt farblich etwas verloren, sonst nicht schlecht. Der zweite schwarze Flaschenhalter könnte mMn auch schwarz sein, geht aber noch durch. Die Geo, Rahmengröße und das Gesamtbild sieht schon nicht schlecht aus . Sieht auch schnell aus die Kiste. Könnte mir mein RR (technisch) auch ungefähr so vorstellen, wenn ich mir eines kaufen sollte.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist aber schon komisch wenn der Steuersatz dann mehr kostet als der Rahmen.



Aber der CK sieht sicher recht fesch aus in einem schwarzen Stahlrahmen, dazu die AC14...  Außerdem sind ~180 ja mehr als der CK kostet 
Dazu 'ne schwarze Thomson und eine Gossamer... Das wollte ich ja eigentlich von Anfang an machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So hab gerade ne Rune mit dem R1 gedreht, geht soweit richtig gut
> Nen paar feineinstellungen am Umwerfer brauchts noch...Auf dem Bild siehts leider etwas Gelb aus...ist aber alles weiß
> 
> Gewicht liegt bei 8,09kg(nachgewogen,mit Flaschenhaltern und Tacho), wird aber noch unter 8 fallen, da ich schnell billige Pedalen von meinem Rollen Rad drangeschraubt hab, die wiegen 440gr.


Hammer 



cpprelude schrieb:


> *Die Sattelklemme wirkt farblich etwas verloren*,  sonst nicht schlecht. *Der zweite schwarze Flaschenhalter könnte mMn  auch schwarz sein*, geht aber noch durch.


Ach komm  

Resteverwertung


----------



## maddda (8. August 2012)

Danke euch allen




> Die Sattelklemme wirkt farblich etwas verloren, sonst nicht schlecht. Der zweite schwarze Flaschenhalter könnte mMn auch schwarz sein, geht aber noch durch.




Werde wohl iwann noch Tune wasserträger verbauen, die beiden Flaschenhalter hatte ich noch im Keller



> Das R1 gefallt mir richtig gut. Was steht denn auf dem Lenkerband? "Make the..."?
> Lediglich der Sattel scheint mir zu zierlich aber das Thema hatten wir ja neulich schon.





Auf dem Lenkerband steht "make the leap"
Zum Sattel...er passt mir halt einfach am besten


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Zum Sattel...er passt mir halt einfach am besten



Ich finde, dass der Speedneedle einer der schönsten Sättel überhaupt ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Speedneedle einer der schönsten Sättel überhaupt ist.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde: im Winter möchte ich mir einen Crosser zulegen. Und nun bin ich, nachdem ich schon einige Räder in der engeren Auswahl hatte (und sie auch noch dort behalte), wieder an dem Punkt, dass ich vll. doch 'nen eigenen Aufbau mache. Deshalb wollte ich mal wissen, ob irgendwer Cyclocross Rahmen kennt, die einen nicht arm machen und in die ein normaler 1 1/8 " Steuersatz eingebaut werden kann? Einige gute Teile hätte ich nämlich noch rumliegen.
> Momentan denke ich wieder an das Surly Cross Check (mit anderer Gabel). Das On One Pompetamine gibt es ja leider nur als SS.
> 
> P.S.: Das Poison sieht echt richtig schick aus. Nur die Kurbel finde ich echt nicht schön.



Gute Entscheidung, Crossen macht Spaß!


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber der CK sieht sicher recht fesch aus in einem schwarzen Stahlrahmen, dazu die AC14...  Außerdem sind ~180 ja mehr als der CK kostet
> Dazu 'ne schwarze Thomson und eine Gossamer... Das wollte ich ja eigentlich von Anfang an machen.



Das klingt verdammt anständig. Nach der Ankündigung werd ich aber sauer wenns son billiges Giant oder Focus wird. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht etwas in der Art zu bauen ist das immer das Schönere.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ai ai ai.
> Na wenigstens Krieg ich neue gebrauchte Schuhe...



Das war alles wirklich extrem günstig zu bekommen. Sonst hätte ich das alles liegen gelassen!

Die wirklich teure Investition wird noch die Tage iin Minden abgeholt.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Speedneedle einer der schönsten Sättel überhaupt ist.



Ich fahre den auf Racebikes auch sehr gerne!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich fahre den auf Racebikes auch sehr gerne!



Leider hat er mit absolut nicht gepasst. Aber durch vorsichtige Montage konnte ich den ohne Weiteres zurückgeben.



InoX schrieb:


> Das klingt verdammt anständig. Nach der Ankündigung werd ich aber sauer wenns son billiges Giant oder Focus wird. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht etwas in der Art zu bauen ist das immer das Schönere.



Das ist richtig. Dauert zwar auch etwas länger, aber ich kann mir das Teil einfach super gut vorstellen. Und es müssen halt keine Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Bei den Fertigrädern in der Preisklasse würden mich halt direkt die Anbauteile wie Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker stören...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung, Crossen macht Spaß!



Das hoffe ich auch  Und gerade für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein genau das Richtige. Für Berlin bleibt dann das Cannondale


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Das Cannondale reicht mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Wird viel zu selten bewegt:





Fährt sich echt super!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

Bei deinem Fuhrpark kann es doch schonmal vorkommen, dass das ein oder andere rad vernachlässigt wird 



InoX schrieb:


> Das Cannondale reicht mir.


Besser is 

P.S.: Sollte mir ein Cannondale XR über den Weg laufen, hat das allerdings höchste Priorität...


----------



## BENDERR (8. August 2012)

ich glaub ich hol mir auch irgendwann noch n crosser.. 
dann is die zeit von oktober - märz nicht so lang


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Hübscher Crosser 

Warum hab ich jetzt die Möglichkeit den Easton Lenker zu kaufen und vorhin noch neue Treter fürs Bike gekauft?
Die befriedigen zwar den sehr langen Haben-Will-Reflex sind jedoch nicht wirklich nötig.
tz tz tz


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Cannondale reicht mir.


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei deinem Fuhrpark kann es doch schonmal vorkommen, dass das ein oder andere rad vernachlässigt wird



Davon kommen jetzt aber mindestens zwei weg.


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Es reicht mir wenn er das CD in Berlin hat damit wir gemeinsam fahren können.
Nen Crosser schaffe ich mir nicht an. Vielleicht schmalere Reifen aufs 29er. Sollte ja klappen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Es reicht mir wenn er das CD in Berlin hat damit wir gemeinsam fahren können.*
> Nen Crosser schaffe ich mir nicht an. Vielleicht schmalere Reifen aufs 29er. Sollte ja klappen


Ah, ok


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Morgen kommt vielleicht mein Paket. Cycle Basar sind wirklich nicht die schnellsten aber die Mails sind persönlich und nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ah, ok



Und nächstes Jahr geht's dann mal auf schmalen Reifen in den Spreewald, hoffe ich


----------



## InoX (8. August 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei wenn ich darf. 
würde gerne eine goldene Spreewaldgurke haben.

Bin dann raus, Gute Nacht


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2012)

Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

Bye!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei wenn ich darf.
> würde gerne eine goldene Spreewaldgurke haben.
> 
> Bin dann raus, Gute Nacht



Ja na sicher doch.

Ich bin auch raus, einmal Ferngespräch bitte...


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Gute Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2012)

Mahlzeit!
Heute (nationaler Frauentag) und morgen (Brückentag für die "Undergraduates") frei! Was macht man da? In die Bibliothek gehen, Bewerbungen schreiben und Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, sagt mal ist Jens (onkel doc) schon wieder irgendwo im Urlaub? hab das nicht so ganz mitbekommen.


 

Mooorgääään jungs...bin wieder da nach einer auszeit in biarritz (F). war mit einem kollegen wellenreiten und bodysurfen gegangen. geile sache dort. 

Heute gehts dann mit meinem mausi wieder aufs bike und am sonntag fahr ich mit ihr den eigerbike. für mich als training und für sie in aktion. mach da bischen die lock für sie

greets und surfergrüsse


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

aaahh na endlich...

Gibts Fotos mit denen du uns ärgern kannst?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2012)

die kommen dann noch...äääätsch


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

ich freu mich 

Würde gern wieder radfahren, bin aber immer noch erkältet. Werd den Mist irgendwie nicht los. :kotz:


----------



## reddevil72 (9. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Gestern schon wieder das erste Training unter Lupine-Beleuchtung... Der Sommer geht schon vorbei... Vielleicht lag es aber nur an der Bier- und Wurstunterbrechung mit der ein Trainingskollege den Geburtstag gefeiert hatð.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr geht's dann mal auf schmalen Reifen in den Spreewald, hoffe ich


Gerne.



InoX schrieb:


> *Ich bin auch dabei wenn ich darf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Na dann


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2012)

Sie haben übrigens seit gestern schon Post! (@Constantin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sie haben übrigens seit gestern schon Post! (@Constantin)


Ough 

...sehe gleich nach


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Würdet ihr den Spreewaldmarathon im nächsten Jahr mitfahren? Ist ja direkt um die Ecke und bestimmt ganz nett.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Würdet ihr den Spreewaldmarathon im nächsten Jahr mitfahren? Ist ja direkt um die Ecke und bestimmt ganz nett.


...wollte ich schon dieses Jahr...

Aber wenn ich da mitmache, dann lass ich mich nach Lübben fahren 

Ist ja noch ein bisschen hin...


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Denkste ich fahr da mitm Rennrad hin? ich komm aus Potsdam. Das wären dann ca. 400 km an einem Tag... Ich mach zwar viel Scheice aber auch nicht alles.


----------



## reddevil72 (9. August 2012)

hallo zusammen
da entstehen ja wieder ein paar schöne räder... 
wenn wir schon bei rennern und crossern sind grase ich auch mal ein wenig in der anderen weide. ich habe heute die seltene kombination von
1) generalüberholung nach alpencross
2) rennfertig für marathon
3) schönes wetter
mal genutzt:




übermorgen geht es dann nach grindelwald, höhenmeter fressen am eiger...


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Würdet ihr den Spreewaldmarathon im nächsten Jahr mitfahren? Ist ja direkt um die Ecke und bestimmt ganz nett.



Nenn mal Fakten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Denkste ich fahr da mitm Rennrad hin? ich komm aus Potsdam. Das wären dann ca. 400 km an einem Tag... Ich mach zwar viel Scheice aber auch nicht alles.


Klar  



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nenn mal Fakten.


*Lübben - Schlossinsel (Touristinformation)*

*07.00-12.00*       Nachmeldung und Startnummernausgabe zum Radeln                  *
12.00-18.00*       Kontrolle der Stempelkarten der Radtourenfahrer übergabe der Medaillen für Radler 
*08.00 Uhr*       200 km Radmarathon                  *
09.00 Uhr*       110 km Radeln - RTF (Radtourenfahrt)                 *
09.30 Uhr*       70 km Radeln - RTF                 *
09.50 Uhr*       23 km Paddeln auf Zeit nach Burg                 *
10.00 Uhr*       150 km Radeln - RTF                 *
10.30 Uhr*       1 km Kinder-Radeln                 *
11.00 Uhr*       45 km Radeln - RTF/Radwanderung                 *
11.30 Uhr*       20 km Kinder- und Familienradeln                 * 
10.00-18.00*       Buntes Unterhaltungsprogramm für Radler und ihre Familien                 * 
18.00 Uhr*       Zielschluß Radtourenfahrt


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Also alles dabei. Ich geb euch beim Kinderrennen ab und mach mir nen schonen Tag auf der 200km Runde


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2012)

Puh, 200 km... Naja, geht dann wohl nicht anders, 'ne RTF muss ja echt nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Denkste ich fahr da mitm Rennrad hin? ich komm aus Potsdam. Das wären dann ca. 400 km an einem Tag... Ich mach zwar viel Scheice aber auch nicht alles.



Stell Dich mal nicht so an!


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Ja stimmt ja eigentlich. Aufm Rennrad hat man ja ganz easy nen 50er Schnitt und da ist das ja eigentlich kein Akt. Ist mir bloß so schade um die ganze Zeit


----------



## BENDERR (9. August 2012)

sooo, melde mich auch mal wieder von der exkursion..
heute gabs für die gruppe ne orientierungsfahrt so bisschen wettkampfmässig mit 2 gruppen die gegeneinander fahren etc.. weil ich hier aus der gegend bin und mich recht gut auskenne durfte ich aber nicht mit und musste mit der "betreuergruppe" ne runde drehn.. war dann etwas mehr als geplant mit 85km und 1300hm bei 4:25h fahrzeit.. aber war richtig geil


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ja eigentlich. Aufm Rennrad hat man ja ganz easy nen 50er Schnitt und da ist das ja eigentlich kein Akt. Ist mir bloß so schade um die ganze Zeit



Was sind schon acht Stunden im Leben?


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das war alles wirklich extrem günstig zu bekommen. Sonst hätte ich das alles liegen gelassen!
> 
> Die wirklich teure Investition wird noch die Tage iin Minden abgeholt.



Das "Ding" ist da! Ich konnte es nicht abwarten und habe meine Tour heute über Minden führen lassen! Fotos?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2012)

och nee, lass mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Muss sowieso erst einmal was essen!


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> och nee, lass mal.






Bin schon ein wenig neugierig.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> och nee, lass mal.



So, jetzt dräng ich es Dir auf:







Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2012)

Oh mein Gott ist das GEIL!


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage: Sram oder Shimano, 2- oder 3-fach und welche Laufräder?


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Das ist wirklich verdammt geil. Endlich mal ein richtiges Rad.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich verdammt geil. Endlich mal ein richtiges Rad.



Noch ist es nur ein Rahmenkit!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2012)

Du kennst den Thread ausm 29er Unterforum?


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Ja, durchaus. Wird aber schon eine andere Gabel!


----------



## InoX (9. August 2012)

Selbst wenn ich nur den Rahmen hätte wäre ich glücklich. Dazu noch die Farbe. Endlich mal nicht schwarz.
Würde den Rahmen einfach nur an die Stelle des Fernsehers stellen und den verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (9. August 2012)

Gelbschwarz ist SUPER. www.bscyb.ch. 
Wird spannend. 2x10, SRAM ist sicher cooler, Schimpanso funktioniert (immer noch) besser.


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Es kommen auf alle Fälle die Magura MT8 vom Univega Alpina HT-29.6 ans Bike und an das Univega die hier noch liegende XT-Bremse.

Sram hätte den Vorteil Matchmaker, hmm...


----------



## reddevil72 (9. August 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass der Matchmaker nicht matchentscheidend ist... Ich lieber 2 Schellen mehr am Lenker und eine optimale Funktion.


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass der Matchmaker nicht matchentscheidend ist... Ich lieber 2 Schellen mehr am Lenker und eine optimale Funktion.



Das ist schon klar. Bei Sram laufen Kette und Kranz nicht so sauber wie bei Shimano, sonst funzt das aber auch Super! X3-9 kommen da aber sicher nicht drauf!

Und Sram Schaltkomponenten kann man ja auch prima mit Shimano Kette und Kranz kombinieren.


----------



## maddda (10. August 2012)

Genau...Alles was Schaltet von sram..... alles, was sich dreht, von Shimano


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

aaaach quatsch... bin mit meinem Shimanogedöns zufrieden. Die 10 fach XT schaltet allerdings nicht so sauber und knackig wie das 9-fach 972er.


----------



## maddda (10. August 2012)

Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass die XT schlecht ist


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

das sag ich ^^


----------



## maddda (10. August 2012)

Stimmt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Die Post lässt sich wieder mal ganz schön feiern. Die haben das Paket seit drei Tagen und es scheint heute auch nicht zu kommen.

Hast du ne Ahnung wie der Threat hieß wo die einem Teile ans Rad gephotoshopt haben?Ich finde den nicht mehr.


----------



## unocz (10. August 2012)

moin zusammen,

leider muss ich schweren herzen meine absage für das letzte septemberwochenende bekanntgeben.
die kernsanierung unseres hauses geht ende diesen monats los und da wir jede hand sowie jeder cent gebraucht.
geplant war das ganze eigentlich erst fürs nächste jahr aber wie es dann halt  so ist.....................
wäre echt gerne dabei gewesen  

gruß
mathias


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2012)

Dieser Thread? Was soll's denn werden?


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Ja genau der. Ich wollte mal wissen wie die Thomson in silber aussieht. Kriege das selber nicht hin. Silber zu schwarz ist einfach aber umgedreht...

Jajaja...Threat, sag ich doch


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2012)

Ich hab's grad mal versucht - aber das sieht zu dilletantisch aus 
Die sollte von der Farbe aber tatsächlich gut passen.


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

habs auch schon probiert aber das wird irgendwie mehr weiß. Denke auch dass das vielleicht passen könnte. Der Rest bleibt dann aber schwarz und der neue Sattel ist ja auch nahezu komplett schwarz.



Edit: so siehts jetzt bei mir aus... hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2012)

Meine Versuche werden eher zu dunkel. Die Fotos, die ich aus einer passenden Perspektive habe, sind leider mit 'ner Kompaktknipse bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen gemacht.
Was kommt denn eigentlich für'n Sattel ran?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2012)

Kommt gut meiner Meinung nach


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Danke. Deine Version sieht sehr Raw aus

Sattel könnte doch noch kommen. Der DHL Status hat sich auf Auslieferung geändert. Ich mach dann Fotos.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2012)

nee, nicht silbern machen.

lass die bloss schwarz.


edit:
oder du zauberst die klemme noch weg. dann hats was von isp.


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Na man muss doch mal schauen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2012)

Die Schelle mach ich dir auch weg  
Wie du das dann "in Echt" hinbekommst


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

da kommt noch was zierlicheres ran. Die Giantklemme wiegt immerhin 24 g... Tzzz

Gute Laune


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Mein bester Freund war gerade da 






Sattel: 148g 
Klemme: 11g weil lackiert und nicht eloxiert 
Und Griffe: 17g weil nur 5,90â¬


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2012)

Um wieviel geht das Giant somit runter?
Wieso lackiert man eigentlich Sattelklemmen?


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Frag mich mal was leichteres. Meine alte war eloxiert und die hatte nur 9 g...
Das sollten etwa 170 g gewesen sein.
Bin jetzt auf 11,39 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

hab mal schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Der Sattel ist noch etwas schief aber das änder ich gleich noch. 
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie viel ein Sattel zur Optik eines Rades beitragen kann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2012)

Sieht definitiv sehr schick aus!
Wenn ich es recht bedenke, habe ich noch nie eine lackierte Sattelklemme gesehen, glaube ich. Das ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie Sattelstützen zu lackieren (es sei denn, man muss unbedingt eine weiße haben).


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

Danke.

Und schwarz lackieren ist so ziemlich das aller Dümmste. Verstehe auch nicht was das soll. Die originale Klemme vom 26er XTC 0 war aber auch lackiert. Die jetzige Giantklemme nicht mehr aber die wiegt halt auch 24 g und mit ner Titanschraube immer noch 22g.


----------



## unocz (10. August 2012)

sehr nice inox


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

Das Giant ist wirklich sehr schön geworden! Wir haben heute bei der Montage der Gabel am neuen Rahmen aufgeben müssen. Kein passendes Steuerlager für den Tallboy gefunden!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2012)

Komisch, ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gewundert was im Hinterrad so klackert.
Gerade eben ausgebaut und den Schlauch rausgenommen.
Gedreht und klackert nicht mehr.
-> Latexschlauch geschüttelt: da rollt was innen drin?!
Auf die Stelle mit dem "Ding" gedrückt und weg war es?!

Kann sich da einfach eine Art Talkumkügelchen gebildet haben?


----------



## InoX (10. August 2012)

danke euch.

@Crimson: klingt so. Hab ich aber auch noch nie gehört.

@Jens: was braucht der Tallboy für einen Steuersatz? Keinen normalen Semi integrierten? Oder war das richtige einfach nicht dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> danke euch.
> 
> @Crimson: klingt so. Hab ich aber auch noch nie gehört.
> 
> @Jens: was braucht der Tallboy für einen Steuersatz? Keinen normalen Semi integrierten? Oder war das richtige einfach nicht dabei?



So ganz sicher sind wir uns da nicht. Soll Tapered sein aber herkömmliche semiintegrierte 1 1/8 auf 1,5 passen irgendwie nicht ins Steuerrohr. Wir haben jetzt bei Shock-Therapy einen passenden bestellt!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2012)

wahrscheinlich ne externe schale mit nem 1,5" lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ne externe schale mit nem 1,5" lager.



So isses, hat fast keiner auf Lager!


----------



## reddevil72 (11. August 2012)

Das Giant kommt gut. Der SLR ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch der beste Sattel. Passt super, sieht gut aus, halt etwas schwerer als ne Nadel, aber das wiegt die Sitzqualität wieder auf. Hat schon seine Gründe warum das der meistgefahrene Sattel bei den Profis ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2012)

was mich bei diesen sätteln stört, sind die eingenähten aplikationen.
das sind alles nur zusätzliche scheuerstellen, die dir bei einer schlammfahrt die hose ruinieren.


----------



## zuki (11. August 2012)

So...pünktlich zum Olympia CC Rennen der Frauen, die Ausfahrt beendet:


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2012)

schönes bild...paaaaaaasssssst


----------



## zuki (11. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schönes bild...paaaaaaasssssst



Ja. Nicht so lange Anstiege wie bei Dir, aber platt bin ich danach auch. 

*P.S.: Find ich übrigens gut, *dass die Olympiasiegerin Bresset mit Material fährt, welches laut den Bikebravos nur für den Hobbytourenfahrer taugt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2012)

hat hier jemand einer 2012er reba rl 29"?

wenn ja, habe ich mal eine bitte.

luft komplett ablassen und mal einfedern.
wie viel bleibt von den standrohren noch zu sehen?


----------



## ohneworte (11. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat hier jemand einer 2012er reba rl 29"?
> 
> wenn ja, habe ich mal eine bitte.
> 
> ...



Ich, bin nur leider dieses WE nicht zu Hause...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2012)

Klasse Rennen von Sabine!
Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht 

Soooo mein 29er hat jetzt auf 10,3Kg abgespeckt. XX Kurbel und Bremsen sowie XTR-Kassette sind dran.
Wenn wieder Geld für einen Lenker da ist kommt auch die restliche XO Schaltung rüber.

Wenn auch noch der Vorbau und der Steuersatz da sind komme ich wohl bei ~ 9,8KG raus


----------



## Zerosven (11. August 2012)

@Zuki :  Wow ein Wahnsinns Bild mit absolut schickem Bike : )


----------



## maddda (11. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> So...pünktlich zum Olympia CC Rennen der Frauen, die Ausfahrt beendet:



Das ist doch der Alternberger Dom ne

Ich wohn direkt in der nähe, der Jakobsweg geht bei mir quasi direkt vor der Haustür vorbei, kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wenn du wieder in der Gegend bist



Bin eben aus Nordenau zurück gekommen, war ein schnelles Rennen über 36 km (Nutrixxion Trophy).

Hat Spaß gemacht, wobei die Strecke einfach, aber gefährlich war. So ziemlich jede Kurve war mit extrem groben Schotter überzogen
HAt aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht und die Beine waren auch gut. 
Bin dann mit Platz 6 bei den Herren ins ziel gekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2012)

hab mein rocky vertex nun aufgerüstet. XTR schalthebel,XTR schaltwerk, XT umwerfer, XT 34 kassette.

Ne XTR kassette wär noch gut. Muss ich mal schauen wenn es ein gutes angebot gibt.

Gewicht liegt immer noch bei 9,6??kg.

Hab nun die sram XO 9fach shifter über wenn jemand interesse hat. Das XO schaltwerk auch aber die befestigungsschraube ist bischen in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Hält aber noch.

PN an mich wenn jemand interesse hat.

Ach ja, sind in grindelwald angekommen. Morgen um 0815 gehts dann bei mir und meiner freundin los. 

Das wetter wird supi sein. Morgentemperatur ist 9°...brrrr

grüsse vom fusse des eigers...


----------



## zuki (11. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Alternberger Dom ne
> 
> Ich wohn direkt in der nähe, der Jakobsweg geht bei mir quasi direkt vor der Haustür vorbei, kannst ja mal bescheid sagen, wenn du wieder in der Gegend bist



Da kann ich Dir eigentlich jedes zweite Wochenende bescheid sagen. 
Am Parkplatz vom Märchenwald ist meine Stammkaffeebude zum verschnaufen.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2012)

Jau, die is echt gut


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, wobei die Strecke einfach, aber gefährlich war. So ziemlich jede Kurve war mit extrem groben Schotter überzogen
> HAt aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht und die Beine waren auch gut.
> Bin dann mit Platz 6 bei den Herren ins ziel gekommen



dachte du fährst lizens.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2012)

Nö, bin noch nie Lizenz gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So ganz sicher sind wir uns da nicht. Soll Tapered sein aber herkömmliche semiintegrierte 1 1/8 auf 1,5 passen irgendwie nicht ins Steuerrohr. Wir haben jetzt bei Shock-Therapy einen passenden bestellt!





k_star schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ne externe schale mit nem 1,5" lager.




Erstmal *NABEND*! Bin auch mal wieder online...

Jens, so ist´s! Unten ist ein* EC *(=External cup) *49*, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.
Tallboy, ScandAl... da habe ich auch ertsmal beim Aufbau gestaunt.

Habe inzwischen auch bissl geschraubt:





Rest kommt die Tage ran.
Sram S2200 Kurbel BB30 (baugleich XO), Shannon Carbon Stütze 460mm, Komm-Vor schw/weiss.

Und am Speci rotiert die S-Works-Kurbel...
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 9,3kg am Stumpi.

Heute war ein Kumpel aus LM da und wir sind einige Hm geschrubbt..





Schönes Superfly!  

Leider kann ich keine g´scheiten Bilder schießen, sorry.


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erstmal *NABEND*! Bin auch mal wieder online...
> 
> Jens, so ist´s! Unten ist ein* EC *(=External cup) *49*, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.
> Tallboy, ScandAl... da habe ich auch ertsmal beim Aufbau gestaunt.
> ...



Danke für die Info!

Ansonsten: Deutsch ja auch nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2012)

Wie meinst du das denn jetzt??


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das denn jetzt??



Kein Dialekt? G'scheit wird im hochdeutschen nicht verwendet!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. August 2012)

Pfennigfuchser, du!!  

MOIN!


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (12. August 2012)

Mal sehen ob die vom Ard noch mitkriegen dass Moritz Milatz nicht mehr Deutscher Meister ist...
auf ein spannendes Rennen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

Argh, aufgrund meines Standortes kann ich weder auf ARD, noch auf ZDF, Eurosport oder NBC das MTB-Rennen gucken. Tipps bitte!


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

Eurosport überträgt ja gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

Oder so... Trotzdem, wie kann ich's gucken?


----------



## hhninja81 (12. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Argh, aufgrund meines Standortes kann ich weder auf ARD, noch auf ZDF, Eurosport oder NBC das MTB-Rennen gucken. Tipps bitte!



Auch zattoo.com nicht?


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

Livestream auf zdf schon versucht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auch zattoo.com nicht?



Nope.



maddda schrieb:


> Livestream auf zdf schon versucht?



--> 





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Argh, aufgrund meines Standortes kann ich weder auf ARD, noch auf *ZDF*, Eurosport oder NBC das MTB-Rennen gucken. Tipps bitte!



Ich finde auch partout keine Seiten hier, bei denen es geht.


----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2012)

kulhavy scheint ja noch krass form aufgebaut zu haben ..


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

Joa, oder zur alten Form zurückgefunden
Ich vermisse gerade Absalon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2012)

diese nationentrikots verwirren mich.. ich erkenn niemanden :/
absalon war eben auf ~ rang 27.. 0:54 zurück nach sturz glaub ich


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

Joa, komisch...


Die Trikots sind doff. Richtig erkennen tut man nur die Schweizer.
Kulhavy am 29er....


----------



## zuki (12. August 2012)

Ob Fumic da noch einmal ran kommt? Wird eher schwierig.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oder so... Trotzdem, wie kann ich's gucken?



ich gucke sf2.

musst nur nen proxy verwenden.


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

> Ob Fumic da noch einmal ran kommt? Wird eher schwierig.



Abstand ist schon relativ groß...realistisch betrachtet wirds schwer. Sind momentan 41 Sekunden


----------



## reddevil72 (12. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

zurück vom Eiger, 4h, zufrieden. Jens war mit Freundin dort, wohl mittlerweilen auch im Ziel, hoffe ich. 

Jetzt heisst es HOPP NINO, Kulhavy... ich hoffe er ist nicht so stark, wie er sich gibt. 

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## reddevil72 (12. August 2012)

Bitter für Julien, schade. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## InoX (12. August 2012)

Fumic hat anscheinend etwas schnell angefangen.
 Der Kommentator im ARD Stream ist wieder diese BMX Schlaftablette. Da muss man ständig gucken ob die Übertragung im normalen Programm weiter geht. Der ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

ich hoffe hermida und stander kommen da noch dran.


----------



## reddevil72 (12. August 2012)

Burry ist saustark. Ich hoffe Nino und Burry kommen weg. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich gucke sf2.
> 
> musst nur nen proxy verwenden.



Dann komme ich hier nicht mehr ins WLAN.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

Mensch, der sagt immer Nico anstatt NINO...


und Fontana ist doch keine Überraschung!


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

Eine übertragung von Red Bull wäre schön


----------



## reddevil72 (12. August 2012)

geh zu den Schweizern;-)), da kommentiert Frischi, Fachkompetenz. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mensch, der sagt immer Nico anstatt NINO...
> 
> 
> *und Fontana ist doch keine Überraschung*!



das dacht ich mir auch gerade.. so ne schnarchkappe


----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2012)

alle fahren hardtails.. jaja


----------



## InoX (12. August 2012)

Und alle fahren Hardtails... Ahja..

Edit: War ich wohl zu langsam. aber ich rege mich nicht als einziger auf.


----------



## maddda (12. August 2012)

Keine Fullys im einsatz?

Da ist schon vorne eins in der Spitzengruppe und 29 ZOll ist keine Rahmengröße

UNd 2 Fach vergangenheit der mtb hystorie


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das dacht ich mir auch gerade.. so ne schnarchkappe



Es fährt auch keiner Fully und ALLE haben nur 1 Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann komme ich hier nicht mehr ins WLAN.



das kannst du in firefox ganz einfach begrenzen!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. August 2012)

Meine Fresse, redet der einen Dünnsinn


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das kannst du in firefox ganz einfach begrenzen!



Opera.


----------



## zuki (12. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Keine Fullys im einsatz?
> 
> Da ist schon vorne eins in der Spitzengruppe und 29 ZOll ist keine Rahmengröße
> 
> UNd 2 Fach vergangenheit der mtb hystorie



Sehr gut war auch der Preis von 13000 Euro für den Rahmen.

Im übrigen war gerade interessant zu sehen, dass der Schweizer mit 26 Zoll in der Spitzengruppe eine knifflige uphill Passage locker überrollt hatte und drei Fahrer mit großen LRS absteigen mussten.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

geht da doch auch.

http://www.opera-tutorial.de/proxy.php

Keinen Proxy verwenden für folgende Adressen:
Hier trägst du dann dein WLAN ein.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

Wie Gehbauer ist erst 22 und fährt als U23-Fahrer bei Olympia?
Warum ist Schulte-Lünzum nicht dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (12. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie Gehbauer ist erst 22 und fährt als U23-Fahrer bei Olympia?
> Warum ist Schulte-Lünzum nicht dabei?



Weil der BDR den Bahnradfahrern einen von drei Startplätzen zugeschachert hatte.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

Ja, das ist klar. Aber in einer Begründung hies es, dass U23-Fahrer nicht für Olympia nominierbar sind.


----------



## zuki (12. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar. Aber in einer Begründung hies es, dass U23-Fahrer nicht für Olympia nominierbar sind.



Ach so. Das wusste ich nicht. Aber die Begründung klingt merkwürdig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2012)

...kann euren Ärger verstehen.


Gerade eben: "Wenn Sie das Stundenmittel interessiert... 23,2x km/h, da wäre so mancher Hobbyfahrer glücklich, das Tempo auf glattem Asphalt zu fahren" (oder so ähnlich).

.
.
.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

Hab ich in einem Interview mit einem BDR-Fuzzi gelesen.
Ging ja auch um die Norm die keiner der anderen Erwachsenen Fahrer geschafft hat.


----------



## InoX (12. August 2012)

Die Übertragung im Fernsehen geht wieder weiter. was ein Glück ...


----------



## InoX (12. August 2012)

fontana ohne Sattel...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2012)

Geil, Kulhavy gewinnt 

Gratulation!

...ebenso natürlich an Schurter und Fontana.

...



InoX schrieb:


> fontana ohne Sattel...


Hat der Kommentator gar nicht erkannt, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

nein


----------



## hhninja81 (12. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Geil, Kulhavy gewinnt
> 
> 
> 
> Hat der Kommentator gar nicht erkannt, oder?



Das hätte er dann bestimmt als neuen Trend verkauft... Leichtbau für die letzte Runde!

Ich hätte mich für Nino gefreut!

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2012)

krass. hätte ich nicht gedacht. kulhavy hat zwischenzeitlich so ausgesehn, als ob er abreissen lassen muss.. und dann so ein finish! 
echt super rennen.. schade für fumic


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nein


Pfff...



BENDERR schrieb:


> krass. hätte ich nicht gedacht. kulhavy hat  zwischenzeitlich so ausgesehn, als ob er abreissen lassen muss.. und  dann so ein finish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.

Meine Meinung dazu: Ist halt sein Leistungsvermögen in der Weltspitze.


----------



## zuki (12. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Geil, Kulhavy gewinnt
> 
> Gratulation!
> 
> ...



Naja. Ich hätte es Schurter gegönnt. Aber wat solls. Spannendes Rennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Pfff...



das war auf den sattel bezogen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das war auf den sattel bezogen.


Dachte ich auch.


----------



## versus (12. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Keine Fullys im einsatz?
> 
> Da ist schon vorne eins in der Spitzengruppe und 29 ZOll ist keine Rahmengröße
> 
> UNd 2 Fach vergangenheit der mtb hystorie



da bin ich ja froh das rennen direkt im SF angesehen zu haben 

sehr schade für schurter, aber kulhavy stellt immerhin einen würdigen olympiasieger.

GUMMISTIEFEL???


----------



## reddevil72 (12. August 2012)

schade für nino, va weil kulhavy die ganze saison nichts gerissen hat. ist mir sowieso irgendwie unsympathisch, weiss auch nicht wieso. er wird wohl noch die wm fahren, dann über den winter sauber laden und dann bei der spritzen-, äh strassenfraktion einsteigen.

ps: die gummistiefel sind offizielles outfit der tschechen, british wheather...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## zuki (12. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> schade für nino, va weil kulhavy die ganze saison nichts gerissen hat. ist mir sowieso irgendwie unsympathisch, weiss auch nicht wieso. er wird wohl noch die wm fahren, dann über den winter sauber laden und dann bei der spritzen-, äh strassenfraktion einsteigen.
> 
> ps: die gummistiefel sind offizielles outfit der tschechen, british wheather...



Naja. Es gibt halt Sportler die sich komplett auf Olympia konzentrieren und auf den Punkt fit sind. Siehe Sabine Spitz.


----------



## 328 (12. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie Gehbauer ist erst 22 und fährt als U23-Fahrer bei Olympia?
> Warum ist Schulte-Lünzum nicht dabei?


Als gesamt 9ter beim Olympiarennen passt das schon wenn der da mitfährt 



reddevil72 schrieb:


> schade für nino, va weil kulhavy die ganze saison nichts gerissen hat. ist mir sowieso irgendwie unsympathisch, weiss auch nicht wieso. er wird wohl noch die wm fahren, dann über den winter sauber laden und dann bei der spritzen-, äh strassenfraktion einsteigen.


Also grundsätzlich sind die Biker ja sowiso total sauber unterwegs, nur
Wasser und Brot, egal ob Spanien, Schweiz oder sonst wer........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (12. August 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## onkel_doc (12. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zurück vom Eiger, 4h, zufrieden. Jens war mit Freundin dort, wohl mittlerweilen auch im Ziel, hoffe ich.
> 
> ...




jup sind auch zu hause angekommen. alles wieder verstaut und service gemacht.
Zeit vom schatzi...4:31h auf 55km und 2500hm
Leider hapert es immer wieder bei abfahrten mit dem mut schneller zu fahren. da verliert sie einfach zuviel zeit.

War aber wieder lustig und hat spass gemacht. 

greets jenso


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

328 schrieb:


> Als gesamt 9ter beim Olympiarennen passt das schon wenn der da mitfährt



Natürlich passt das!
Aber von der reinen Leistung her, hätte ein Schulte-Lünzum auch mitfahren können.

Das U23-Fahrer aber bei Olympia nicht gehen, scheint wohl nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wieder zurück aus Noordhessen. Wir haben dabei gestern auch einen Abstecher ach Willingen gemacht, war dort absolut super vom Wetter als auch von der Freeride-Piste!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2012)

U23 Fahrer können sich auch qualifizieren, allerdings geschieht die Qualifikation ja über den Elite World Cup, somit muss sich der entsprechende U23 Fahrer dazu entschliesen in eben diesem zu starten. 
Schulte-Lünzum startet allerdings im U23 World Cup und kann sich somit (eigntl) nicht für Olympia qualifizieren.
Er hätte nominiert werden können, da außer Fumic und Milatz kein anderer Fahrer die Norm erfüllt hat, sozusagen um den Nachwuchs zu fördern.. das wäre dann einfach ein "Geschenk" vom BDR gewesen.
Jochen Käß hatte die Norm auch nicht erfüllt. Er hatte also auch keinen Anspruch auf den Startplatz, wäre ebenso auf ein "Geschenk" vom BDR angewiesen.. blöd, dass die dann diese Lücke für Förstemann gefunden haben.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre es richtig gewesen Schulte-Lünzum zu schicken.. einfach um seine Leistung im U23 World Cup zu ehren und ihm zu zeigen, dass man sich auch um den Nachwuchs kümmert.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2012)

Kann man so gut unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2012)

nabend.

hat hier zufällig jemand eine syntace p6 carbon sattelstütze in 31,6 x 350 mm zu veräußern?


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

Mit so einer Stütze kann ich nicht dienen. Habe nur ein paar Fotos aus Willingen mitgebracht:















Den Fullface hatte ich zu Hause vergessen und somit habe ich es ganz ruhig angehen lassen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> schade für nino, va weil kulhavy die ganze saison nichts gerissen hat. *ist mir sowieso irgendwie unsympathisch*, weiss auch nicht wieso. er wird wohl noch die wm fahren, *dann über den winter sauber laden und dann bei der spritzen-, äh strassenfraktion einsteigen*.
> 
> ps: die gummistiefel sind offizielles outfit der tschechen, british wheather...
> 
> ...


Bei mir umgekehrt.

Nee, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bei mir umgekehrt.
> 
> Nee, oder?



Du sprichst mir irgendwie in Rätseln!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir irgendwie in Rätseln!


Kulhavy ist mir sympathisch (reddevil72 ist er unsympathisch)

Ich möchte noch nicht glauben, dass Kulhavy ab nächster Saison Straße fährt.


Fette Schrift im Zitat 1 und 2, dazu Aussage 1 und 2.


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kulhavy ist mir sympathisch (reddevil72 ist er unsympathisch)
> 
> Ich möchte noch nicht glauben, dass Kulhavy ab nächster Saison Straße fährt.
> 
> ...



Hab wohl zu wenig Schlaf bekommen in den letzten Tagen...


----------



## reddevil72 (12. August 2012)

Na dann schauen wir mal. Habe bei Kulhavy einfach das Gefühl, dass MTB nur eine Durchgangsstation zu eigentlichen Ziel ist. Wenn ja, dann passt der Wechsel jetzt sicher. Aber vielleicht werde ich ja positiv überrascht.


----------



## 328 (13. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na dann schauen wir mal. Habe bei Kulhavy einfach das Gefühl, dass MTB nur eine Durchgangsstation zu eigentlichen Ziel ist. Wenn ja, dann passt der Wechsel jetzt sicher. Aber vielleicht werde ich ja positiv überrascht.



Naja, der hat jetzt viele Weltcuprennen gewonnen, war Weltmeister 
und jetzt Olympiasieger. Und in dem Alter sollte er schon noch Ziele haben.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jup sind auch zu hause angekommen. alles wieder verstaut und service gemacht.
> Zeit vom schatzi...4:31h auf 55km und 2500hm
> Leider hapert es immer wieder bei abfahrten mit dem mut schneller zu fahren. da verliert sie einfach zuviel zeit.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich persönlich finde die Aussage "lustig" in Verbindung zu den Steigungsprozenten am Bort "lustig". Wenn ich mich dort hochkämpfe vergeht mir jeweils die Lust. Dieses Jahr immerhin ohne Krämpfe oben angekommen. Aber Du hast recht, trotzdem ist das Rennen super, vor allem weil es ebe richtig "Mountain"-Biking ist. So in den Bergen ist man sonst selten rennmässig unterwegs.


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Rennen in den Bergen? Uiha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2012)

ja jens, ist was was ihr bei euch ned so kennt


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2012)

jens, denkst du bitte an den test der reba?

ich kann meine nämlich komplett einfedern bis die standrohre weg sind.
bei meinen 26er sid ist ein anschlag vorhanden. hier irgendwie nicht.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. August 2012)

WÃ¤r mal was fÃ¼r die FlachlÃ¤nder. Einer meiner Kollegen ist HollÃ¤nder, ehemaliger Elite-Fahrer und schon lange in der Schweiz. Ein paar seiner Landsleute sind mal an so ein Rennen gekommen... Den meisten hat die einmalige Erfahrung gereicht...
Aber irgendwie braucht man das trotzdem immer wieder. Wo hat man schon >1000hm am StÃ¼ck direkt nach dem Startð.


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja jens, ist was was ihr bei euch ned so kennt



Dafür kann ich besser mit Wind umgehen!


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> jens, denkst du bitte an den test der reba?
> 
> ich kann meine nämlich komplett einfedern bis die standrohre weg sind.
> bei meinen 26er sid ist ein anschlag vorhanden. hier irgendwie nicht.



Gut das Du mich daran erinnerst, hätte ich sonst echt vergessen!


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> WÃ¤r mal was fÃ¼r die FlachlÃ¤nder. Einer meiner Kollegen ist HollÃ¤nder, ehemaliger Elite-Fahrer und schon lange in der Schweiz. Ein paar seiner Landsleute sind mal an so ein Rennen gekommen... Den meisten hat die einmalige Erfahrung gereicht...
> Aber irgendwie braucht man das trotzdem immer wieder. Wo hat man schon >1000hm am StÃ¼ck direkt nach dem Startð.



Direkt nach dem Start ist fÃ¼r mich irgendwie zum :kotz:! Mein alter Dieselmotor muss doch erst einmal warm werden.

Ansonsten sind wider Erwarten am letzten 6-tÃ¤gigem Messewochenende doch glatt 1,5 Kilo vom KÃ¶rper verschwunden. In den letzten Jahren habe ich da immer zugenommen. Gewicht somit inzwischen bei gut 94 Kg, die Schweiz kann so langsam kommen!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. August 2012)

Morgen zusammen

nochmals Eiger:


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

Man sieht genau wo die Fototapete geklebt worden ist!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> WÃ¤r mal was fÃ¼r die FlachlÃ¤nder. Einer meiner Kollegen ist HollÃ¤nder, ehemaliger Elite-Fahrer und schon lange in der Schweiz. Ein paar seiner Landsleute sind mal an so ein Rennen gekommen... Den meisten hat die einmalige Erfahrung gereicht...
> Aber irgendwie braucht man das trotzdem immer wieder. Wo hat man schon >1000hm am StÃ¼ck direkt nach dem Startð.



Bei mir zu hause haben meine freundin und ich fleissig trainiert. Von unserem haus aus gehts gleich hoch 1000hm non stop
Auf der grossen scheidegg waren wir sehrgut dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (14. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei mir zu hause haben meine freundin und ich fleissig trainiert. Von unserem haus aus gehts gleich hoch 1000hm non stop
> Auf der grossen scheidegg waren wir sehrgut dran...


 

Mit Kletterkilometern kann die Innerschweiz problemlos mithalten. Bin gespannt auf Deine Rückmeldung nach dem September-Weekend.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> nochmals Eiger:


Woah


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

Moin,

heute nach 5 Wochen mal wieder zur Deisterrunde unterwegs gewesen. Eine Stunde 56 Minuten, 29 Kilometer und 750 Höhenmeter waren nach der Zeit etwas ungewohnt aber gut!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (14. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich besser mit Wind umgehen!


 
Rückenwind oder was ?
Nabend Leute.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Rückenwind oder was ?
> Nabend Leute.



Sowieso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. August 2012)

Mooin Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

Hab mich erstmal dazu entschlossen einen 29er Tubular LRS aufzubauen.
Habe ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber lernen wollte ich das immer schon.

Im Moment ist folgendes geplant:

Novatec-Naben, BOR XMD308 29" und DT Revolution.

Dürfte dann so bei ~ 1400g rauskommen, eher etwas mehr.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2012)

Revos sollen etwas schwer sein, was das einspeichen angeht. Angeblich sollen die sich relativ schnell verdrehen.

Zudem bezweifel ich, dass der 29er LRS mit Revosausreichend steif wird.
Schon bei 26 Zoll ist das eher an der grenze.... Warum nicht D-Light?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2012)

ich fahre an meinem einen 29er lrs sapim laser (2,0-1,5-2,0).
ist steif genug mit der dicken pacenti tl 28 29".

wiege an die 70 kg und das material ist gebrauchsgegenstand und nichts zum angucken.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

D-Light sind teurer und schwerer.
Ich wiege fahrfertig auch >65Kg. Das dÃ¼rfte nicht so die Probleme geben.
FÃ¼r jemanden mit 80kg oder so ist das vielleicht nichts 

Zuerst wollte ich ja einfach einen Crest 29" von Actionsports, aber da mir bauen/basteln zusagt und es ~ 130â¬ gÃ¼nstiger kommt, wirds wohl selbstgebaut.
Die Felgen gibts bei BOR auch zum halben Preis, wenn man welche mit Lackfehlern nimmt. Ich lege zwar Wert auf Optik, aber es ist immernoch ein MTB, da wirds wohl nicht so ins Gewicht fallen.

Klar Schlauchreifen sind teurer, fahren sich aber schon am Crosser ziemlich geil.


----------



## reddevil72 (15. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar Schlauchreifen sind teurer, fahren sich aber schon am Crosser ziemlich geil.


 
Bin Schlauchreifen gegenüber recht ambivalent. Zum Fahren unbestritten absolut top. Aber bei Defekt ist dann halt "Ende Feuer". Und die Montage... ist halt auch nicht so toll. Sicherlich das Optimum, aber halt mehr etwas für Leute, die einen Schrauber und Ersatzmaterial am Streckenrand haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

Ist halt Hobby 

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht fürs Training oder so gedacht. Will ich dann eben bei den XC-Rennen einsetzen und der andere LRS wird in der Techzone bei Freundin/Papa/Mama etc. geparkt.

Montage kann halt zur Sauerei werden, vom Klebekit sind die meisten ja nicht so überzeugt.

Bisher hatte ich auch noch keinen Defekt im Rennen (gut einmal Bremsbeläge totgebremst), aber ich bin da guter Dinge. Fahre wohl recht Reifen schonend


----------



## maddda (15. August 2012)

So bin gerade von meine morgentlichen RR Runde zurück, war ne gute Entscheidung schon Vormittags zu fahren. Jetzt wird es hier schon ganz gut warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (15. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So bin gerade von meine morgentlichen RR Runde zurück, war ne gute Entscheidung schon Vormittags zu fahren. Jetzt wird es hier schon ganz gut warm


 
Bin immer noch an der Arbeit. Aber Abendrunde ist gebucht, leider bin ich immer noch unentschlossen ob damit:




oder damit:




.


----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2012)

Unendlich heiss in BS (+36"C)....eigentlich eher Wetter für sowas:




Gehe aber dann doch mit meinem neuen Trainings/Schlechtwetter-Hobel ne Runde drehen 




Bei Interesse schreib ich mal ein kleines Review Taurine vs. Flash


----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2012)

@reddevil: das Klein, was sonst....


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

Ich war grad ne Runde um den See mit meiner Mutter und Bruder.

Hab gleich mal meine neuen Schuhe probegefahren. Bild reiche ich nach.
Leider hats wohl den Hebel der Avid XX gekillt. Der Kolben im Hebel stellt nach dem Bremsen nicht mehr zurück und die Bremskolben bleiben einfach stehen.
Leider ist beim Versuch das Innenleben vom Hebel zu befreien der Sicherungsring an beiden Laschen gerissen. 
So ein Dreck! Ob ich das wohl ausbohren kann um eine neue Einheit einzusetzen?

Mit dem Hebel der Elixir 5 alles prima. Das Hinterrad dreht und dreht und ...

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## maddda (15. August 2012)

Sowas is immer verdammt ärgerlich, besonders bei noblen Teilen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

KÃ¶nnt mir auch echt in den Arsch beissen. Sicherrungsring zusammendrÃ¼cken und von unten gegen den Kolben mit nem Innensechskant drÃ¼cken. Nichts passiert.

Beim 5. Mal ist der SR dann gerissen.

Sieht man hier ganz gut:

Links der SR und von rechts muss man reindrÃ¼cken damit das Innenleben rauskommt.







Das Rebuild-Kit kostet nur 25â¬, aber in anbetracht dass ich die ganze Bremsanlange fÃ¼r 180â¬ bekommen habe...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. August 2012)

Ziemlich nobles Trainings-/Schlechtwettergerät 

Übrigens gibt es, für diejenigen, die es interessiert, ab Montag im Lidl wieder den bekannten Fahrradkram. Ich finde das lange Unterhemd super, habe jemanden in der Heimat dazu beauftragt, Funktionsunterwäsche und den Montageständer (endlich!) zu besorgen.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2012)

Das Funktionsunterhemd ist gut und der Montageständer auch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. August 2012)

Genau deswegen möchte ich das Zeug  Der Montageständer kommt mir ganz gelegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2012)

so, tagesziel erreicht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Ziemlich nobles Trainings-/Schlechtwettergerät *
> 
> Übrigens gibt es, für diejenigen, die es interessiert, ab Montag im Lidl wieder den bekannten Fahrradkram. Ich finde das lange *Unterhemd* super, habe jemanden in der Heimat dazu beauftragt, Funktionsunterwäsche und den Montageständer (endlich!) zu besorgen.




Danke!
Ich bevorzuge das kurze... sind doch wieder diese Zonen-Unterhemden im Angebot?


----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin auch gerade von einer Trainingsrunde mit dem Renner zurück! Und das Klein ist natürlich allererste Wahl!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Das Klein hat heute also wieder einmal Dreck gefressen. Läuft immer noch top. Vor allem bergauf, jedes Watt geht auf den Boden. Bergab brauchts halt ein wenig mehr Kondition. Und vor allem deutlich mehr Fingerkraft zum Bremsen. Ich konnte aber auch damit noch mithalten;-))


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge das kurze... sind doch wieder diese Zonen-Unterhemden im Angebot?



Jaja, schon klar, aber die sind ja auch eher für Herbst und Winter. So'n kurzes habe ich mir letztes Jahr im Lidl gekauft (komisch, dabei waren die zur gleichen Zeit wie in diesem Jahr im Angebot). Dummerweise fangen die Herrenklamotten da erst bei Größe M an. Dadurch ist das kurze Hemd bspw. zu lang.
Ja, es sind diese Dinger mit den Zonen.


----------



## maddda (16. August 2012)

Morgen Leute 




> Das Klein hat heute also wieder einmal Dreck gefressen. Läuft immer noch top. Vor allem bergauf, jedes Watt geht auf den Boden. Bergab brauchts halt ein wenig mehr Kondition. Und vor allem deutlich mehr Fingerkraft zum Bremsen. Ich konnte aber auch damit noch mithalten;-))



Damit würde ich auch gerne mal ne Runde drehen...hammer gerät
Sag mal, was wiegt das klein? Dürfte ja eigentlich net viel mehr sein als ein Aktuelles Race Ht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (16. August 2012)

Ausstattung in der Galerie. Kommt auf 10.5kg, damit auch heute noch voll dabei)


----------



## maddda (16. August 2012)

Hatte mir schon sowas in der richtung gedacht

Heute ist iwe ein guter Tag...hab die 7000km voll gemacht


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hatte mir schon sowas in der richtung gedacht
> 
> Heute ist iwe ein guter Tag...hab die 7000km voll gemacht



Moin,

7000! Das schaffe ich im ganzen Jahr nicht...


----------



## maddda (16. August 2012)

Gut ich muss der vollständigkeit halber sagen, dass viele KM davon auf der Rolle gefahren wurden. 

Auffer Rolle hab ich nen normalen Tacho am hinterrad. Die Laufleistung von 1h Rolle deckt sich aber mit einer Stunde auf dem mtb draussen.


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Gut ich muss der vollständigkeit halber sagen, dass viele KM davon auf der Rolle gefahren wurden.
> 
> Auffer Rolle hab ich nen normalen Tacho am hinterrad. Die Laufleistung von 1h Rolle deckt sich aber mit einer Stunde auf dem mtb draussen.



Ich werde (ohne Rolle, bäh!) dieses Jahr wohl auf ca. 4000 Kilometer Fahrleistung kommen. So viel wie noch nie in meinem Leben zuvor!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2012)

Moin zusammen.

Ich hab gestern meine Fahrleistung von letztem Jahr geknackt und bin nu bei 4550km.
Wäre noch ein bissel mehr, wenn ich den Juli hätte fahren können.

Rolle ist nicht so ganz prickelnd, lässt sich aber nicht immer vermeiden


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

Rolle zählt doch gar nicht. Kein Fahrtwind, kein Gegenwind, kein wechselnder Untergrund, kein Spaß... 

Bin jetzt bei etwa 3300 km. Davon immerhin schon 486 auf dem 29er. Rolle exklusive
und dann noch ca. 90 km ohne Tacho auf dem Rennrad meiner Freundin.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

> Rolle ist nicht so ganz prickelnd, lässt sich aber nicht immer vermeiden



Rolle finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Gerade anfang des Jahres/ im Winter habe ich viel auffer Rolle gesessen. Da wird dann halt nen Film angeschmissen und gut
Intervalle kann man auffer Rolle finde ich auch sehr gut trainieren...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2012)

Auf der freien Rolle Filme gucken ist nun nicht ganz so einfach 
Ist aber spannender als eingespannt zu sein 

Anfang des Jahres war ich krank und gar nicht aufm Rad. Mit Erkältung bei Minusgraden aufs Rad kommt nicht so gut.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Das mit der Freien Rolle is bestimmt auch cool, bestimmt abwechslungsreicher. Aber wenn man da länger als neu Stunde drauf sitzen will, isses ohne FIlm bestimmt auch langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

ps3 spielen geht auf der Rolle auch gut


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Bestimmt....kansch mir aber net Leisten son Gerät...zuviele Dinger mit zwei Rädern die iwe immer was brauchen


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

Die hat meine Freundin angeschafft. Hätte dafür aber auch keine Geld.


----------



## BENDERR (17. August 2012)

Ich bin jetzt bei 4650km exkl. Rolle. 
Mit Rolle (39h) sinds wohl nochmal knapp 1000km mehr.
Diesen Monat mach ich die 5000 noch voll und dann mal sehn was bis zum Jahresende noch rumkommt..vl 7500km oder so, eigntl recht ordentlich


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

Ich hätte eigentlich bei den meisten hier damit gerechnet, dass sie deutlich mehr km im Jahr fahren...

Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang versucht, beim Rolle fahren Serien zu gucken. Geht gar nicht, finde ich. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Filme bei mir besser klappen. Daher bin ich das letzte mal Anfang 2011 Rolle gefahren.


----------



## BENDERR (17. August 2012)

Ja.. hätte auch gedacht, dass die meisten hier mehr fahren.
Aber ich finde km-Leistung ist auch immer etwas schwammig als Angabe.
Jemand der z.B. im Norden wohnt und immer nen 28er Schnitt ballern kann kommt logischerweise auf mehr Kilometer als jmd der in Alpennähe wohnt, bis April Schnee hat und deutlich mehr Höhenmeter abreisst.
Aussagekräftiger fände ich hier schon eher die auf dem Rad verbrachten Stunden..
Da läge ich momentan bei 280h.. eigentlich auch weniger als ich vorhatte.. :/


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Hab momentan aufm Rad 381 Stunden (inklu Rolle)

Hier wo ich wohne kommste mitm Rennrad je nach Strecke, selbst wenn du richtig gas gibst nur auf nen 27er Schnnitt....


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

Ich habe für meine Km auf dem 29er (486km) 21 Stunden und 38 Minuten gebraucht. Denke dass es auf dem Tomac ähnlich war. Bei uns ist halt das Problem dass wir schnell mal 10 km Anfahrt haben um dann richtig in den Wald zu kommen. Das ergibt dann immre recht hohe Schnitte obwohl ich schon versuche möglichst wenig auf Straßen zu fahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

Wenn wir uns zum Radfahren treffen, habe ich fast 40 km An- und Abfahrt (zusammen) 
Ach ja... Ich werde ab Ende des Jahres wohl mit etwas Gelb/Rotem kommen... 



InoX schrieb:


> Ich habe für meine Km auf dem 29er (486km) 21 Stunden und 38 Minuten gebraucht. Denke dass es auf dem Tomac ähnlich war. Bei uns ist halt das Problem dass wir schnell mal 10 km Anfahrt haben um dann richtig in den Wald zu kommen. Das ergibt dann immre recht hohe Schnitte obwohl ich schon versuche möglichst wenig auf Straßen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Meine Anfahrt in den Wald beträgt 100 Meter Wohne direkt am Waldrand...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

An meinem Studienort oder bei meinen Eltern hatte ich es auch nicht so weit. Aber da war/ist das Fahren auch ziemlich öde.
100 m und dann ordentliche Landschaft ist natürlich was Feines


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Hier haste halt das Totale Sägezahnhöhenprofil.

Auch wenn du Rennrad fährst kannst du eigentlich nie Anstiege von mindestens 9% net umgehen...


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier haste halt das Totale Sägezahnhöhenprofil.
> 
> Auch wenn du Rennrad fährst kannst du eigentlich nie Anstiege von mindestens 9% net umgehen...



Wie kommts dann zu dem Höhenprofil?


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Iwe versteh ich die frage net


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

doppelte Verneinung. du kannst die Anstiege nie nicht umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

"nie nicht" benutzt meine Deutschdozentin immer zum Verstärken von Aussagen.


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

Echt jetzt? Steh ich jetzt etwa aufm Schlauch?


----------



## maddda (17. August 2012)

Wie auch immer ich geh jetzt gleich Pennen.

Muss morgen um 5:30 aus, dann gehts zum Rennen nach Grafschaft. Von da aus ins Hotel und am anderen morgen is das nächste Rennen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Steh ich jetzt etwa aufm Schlauch?



Nein, nein - du hast schon recht. Das benutzt sie auch nur scherzhaft, das hätte ich vll. schreiben sollen. Ist eine sehr kompetente Frau...


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

Wollte mich jetzt auch schon wundern. Hätte ja auch etwas regionales sein können.

Gute Nacht Philipp.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2012)

Was da oben jetzt auch nicht verwunderlich wär'.


----------



## InoX (17. August 2012)

Eben.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. August 2012)

Moin. Doppelte Verneinung ist eigentlich eine typisch süddeutsche, bayerische Eigenart


----------



## zuki (18. August 2012)

Ist das jetzt schon heiß draußen. Meine neuste Errungenschaft, den XM 180 werde ich dann wohl erst spät abends testen...


----------



## ohneworte (18. August 2012)

Sieht gut aus! ich werde heute gar nicht fahren da ich morgen in HH bei den Cyclassics an den Start gehe. Leider ist die Startblockeinteilung doch bescheiden in Block N ausgefallen.

Von dort wird es schwierig sein die Zeit von 2006 trotz deutlich besserer Form zu unterbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (18. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! ich werde heute gar nicht fahren da ich morgen in HH bei den Cyclassics an den Start gehe. Leider ist die Startblockeinteilung doch bescheiden in Block N ausgefallen.
> 
> Von dort wird es schwierig sein die Zeit von 2006 trotz deutlich besserer Form zu unterbieten...



Da wollte ich morgen mit meinen Arbeitskollegen an den Start gehen. Leider halten meine Arme die Distanz auf dem Rennrad noch nicht durch. Nächstes Jahr.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. August 2012)

eigerbike letzes wochenende mit freundin gefahren.

Meine neuen armlinge hab ich auch mal ausgeführt





Cooles rennen nur bischen anstrengend für meine freundinman siehts ihr an...





zwischendurch gabs richtig schöne abschnitte...





Das nächste wird die O-Tour sein...
greets jungs


----------



## onkel_doc (19. August 2012)

moin jungs...schönen tag noch. Wird ja soooooooo heiiiiiiiissssss hier!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2012)

Sieht nach nem geilen Rennen aus Jens! Hätte ich auch gern gehabt 

Ich war dafür gestern in Grafschaft am Start und bin so fertig wie selten.
59km bei brütender Hitze zwischen den Feldern und wenig Wald. Dafür noch kein technischer Anspruch und nur Gebolze.

Bin wohl etwas zu forsch gestartet und konnte bergab eigentlich kaum mehr mittreten.
Meine Vereinskollegen haben mich dann nach einiger Zeit auch eingeholt.
Netterweise hab ich noch eine Trinkflasche verloren und es hat sich nach 3/4 des Rennens der linke Cleat gelöst.
An einer Verpflegungsstation gabs dann eine Techzone - leider ohne Inbusschlüssel 
Habs dann irgendwie mit einem Schrauberdreher festgezogen und bin dann mit krampfenden Beinen ins Ziel geeiert.
(Zeit: 2:37h - Platz 78 Gesamt oder so)

@madda: Wie wars bei dir? Ich glaube du standst beim Start direkt vor mir, mit so langen blonden Haaren?


Neue Schuhe fürs Rennen:





Und der Hobel (ist aber schon wieder umgebaut, 17° Vorbau + X.O Schaltung + Dura-Ace Umwerfer):


----------



## zuki (19. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eigerbike letzes wochenende mit freundin gefahren.
> Meine neuen armlinge hab ich auch mal ausgeführt
> Cooles rennen nur bischen anstrengend für meine freundinman siehts ihr an...
> 
> zwischendurch gabs richtig schöne abschnitte...



Sehr schöne Bilder. Vor allem die Farben sind der Knaller.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

da war ich gestern auch.
bei der 2. passage des zielbereichs habe ich mich gefragt warum man das noch mal erleben will.

die erste runde lief bis zur kontrollstelle (farbklecks) überhaupt nicht. incl. kontrollstelle habe ich 3 mal angehalten und die sattelposition verändert. erst war die sattelspitze minimal zu hoch, und dort oben musste ich die sattelklemme mal richtig würgen, damit der sattel nicht mehr runter rutscht.

ab der kontrollstelle gings dann ganz gut.
bis kurz vor der wiesenabfahrt, wo dann unten die ganzen jungens mit den warnwesten standen hatte ich auch noch begleiter. bei der verpflegung nach der streckenteilung war ich dann alleine und habe bis ins ziel nur noch andere fahrer überholt.
bei der kontrollstelle stand die 3. der frauen mit einem platten. als sie wieder aufgeschlossen hatte, sind wir dann zusammen ins ziel. die abfahrten habe ich schneller bewältigt, nur bergauf musste ich zum schluß immer abreißen lassen. 

nach der überquerung der hauptstraße kurz vor dem ziel war weit und breit niemand hinter uns zu sehen. kommt ja keiner mehr von hinten, also gemütlich ins ziel.
damit war es dann allerdings kurz später vorbei. wo kommt der denn der fahrer hinter uns her? also noch mal raus aus dem sattel und schwung holen. beim minigolfplatz kurz vor dem ziel habe ich mich dann noch der beiden halbvollen trinkflaschen entledigt um bei einem sprint um den 247. platz kein unnötiges gewicht mit an bord zu haben.
so schnell der fahrer auch anfangs näher kam, so gut konnte ich dann auch die paar meter zwischen uns halten und war dann vor ihm und meiner mitfahrerin im ziel.

wie der holländer hinter mir es aber nur auf einen abstand von 0,5 sec. gebracht hat, weis ich nicht. als ich oben im ziel war, ist er nämlich grade erst unten um die kurve gebogen.

und so war ich dann nach 5h 54min für die 109 km im ziel.
war echt heftig, und nächste woche gehts nach saalhausen auf die langstrecke.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2012)

was ich richtig heftig finde sind die durchfahrtszeiten der spitzenleute nach den 59 km. 
die dürften unter 2h 10 min gelegen haben. ramses bekkenk hat dann nach 4h 04min gefinisht.

der sieger nach den 59 km hatte eine zeit von 2h 07 min.


was ich bei dem rennen echt bemängeln muss, ist der gemeinsame start aller strecken.
die kurzstreckler können sich ja eh nicht mehr umentscheiden, also können die ja eigentlich später starten.
das würde etwas mehr ruhe in das startgetümmel bringen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2012)

Ja, das ist schon echt heftig wie die ihre Beine wirblen lassen.
Ich mein selbst ohne die Schuhplatten Aktion wäre ich mehr als 20 Minuten langsamer gewesen.
Das ist schon Irre!

Jo, die Kurzstreckler könnten echt später starten. Die haben mit den anderen nichts am Hut!


EDIT: Platz 71 Gesamt und 23. AK


----------



## ohneworte (19. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Da wollte ich morgen mit meinen Arbeitskollegen an den Start gehen. Leider halten meine Arme die Distanz auf dem Rennrad noch nicht durch. Nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen!



So, zurück aus Hamburg! Puh war das heiß, 37 Grad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @madda: Wie wars bei dir? Ich glaube du standst beim Start direkt vor mir, mit so langen blonden Haaren?
> ]



Jup das war ich, warum haste nix gesagt?


Das Rennen lief bei mir eigentlich soweit ganz gut, bestes Ergebnis dieses Jahr und überhaupt...AK 5 Overall 16 auf der Kurzstrecke

Heute gings dann dierekt weiter. Auf dem Plan stand noch der Marathon in Zierenberg. 
Morgens vor dem Rennen fühlten sich meine Beine komischerweise ganz gut an...nur irgendwie war mein Kopf matscheBin im Hotel wegen der Hitze und Traktoren, die um 10-11 Uhr durchs DOrf gebrettert sind etwas schlecht eingeschlafen^^

Bin dann ganz gut ins Rennen gekommen und die Kopfschmerzen waren auch nach den ersten paar km weg. Hab dann ne gute Gruppe erwischt.
Die Strecke hat mir viel besser als Grafschaft gefallen. Es gab mehr Trails und die Uphills waren auch iwe abwechslungsreicher

Lief dann auch ganz gur das Rennen... Bin dann als AK 6er und 18er Overall ins Ziel


----------



## zuki (19. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So, zurück aus Hamburg! Puh war das heiß, 37 Grad!



Hoffe es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Habe gerade eine kleine Ausfahrt abgebrochen. Mir war es zu heiß!

P.S.: Der ist auch gut- http://www.mopo.de/polizei/sturz-be...r-cyclassics-fahren----,7730198,16919814.html


----------



## maddda (19. August 2012)

Es is auch total heiß...

Wir sind heute nach dem Rennen mitm Auto noch 2 Stunden ohne Klimaanlage untwegs gewesen...Haben horrende Mengen wasser verbraucht


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup das war ich, warum haste nix gesagt?
> 
> 
> Das Rennen lief bei mir eigentlich soweit ganz gut, bestes Ergebnis dieses Jahr und überhaupt...AK 5 Overall 16 auf der Kurzstrecke
> ...




Klingt doch super 

War mir nicht wirklich sicher ob du es bist. Hab das Bike ja nicht gesehen 

Ich war gestern Abend noch dem Rennen gut 2Kg leichter als vorher. Trotz insgesamt 4L Wasser...


Heute war ich nicht aufm Rad, habs auch nicht vor. Hab ziemlich dicke Beine!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Hoffe es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Habe gerade eine kleine Ausfahrt abgebrochen. Mir war es zu heiß!
> 
> P.S.: Der ist auch gut- http://www.mopo.de/polizei/sturz-be...r-cyclassics-fahren----,7730198,16919814.html



Ich habe damit nichts zu tun...


----------



## maddda (19. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klingt doch super
> 
> War mir nicht wirklich sicher ob du es bist. Hab das Bike ja nicht gesehen
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch immer einer, der die Leute zuerst am Rad erkennt

Zierenberg ging heute von der Hitze eigentlich...da war fast die ganze Strecke im Schatten und der Start war schon um 9:45.

Aber die Strassenstücke in Grafschaft, auf die die Sonne so geballert hat waren schon extrem heiß

Morgen hab ich auch Pause...fühl mich auch leicht matsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Hoffe es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Habe gerade eine kleine Ausfahrt abgebrochen. Mir war es zu heiß!
> 
> P.S.: Der ist auch gut- http://www.mopo.de/polizei/sturz-be...r-cyclassics-fahren----,7730198,16919814.html



Ich darf dann wohl kommendes Jahr wahrscheinlich aus Block B starten!


----------



## ohneworte (19. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Hoffe es hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Habe gerade eine kleine Ausfahrt abgebrochen. Mir war es zu heiß!
> 
> P.S.: Der ist auch gut- http://www.mopo.de/polizei/sturz-be...r-cyclassics-fahren----,7730198,16919814.html





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe damit nichts zu tun...



Bist Du Dir da sicher?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher?



Meine Beine sagen ja wie ist es bei Dir gelaufen?


----------



## zuki (19. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher?



So schafft man es jedenfalls ohne großen Trainingsaufwand in die Zeitung. Obwohl 3,3 Promile verlangen auch eine ernsthafte Vorbereitungsphase...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. August 2012)

Tolle Leistungen von euch 




ohneworte schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apropos...





Die Tage kommen weitere Bilder.


----------



## ohneworte (19. August 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Meine Beine sagen ja wie ist es bei Dir gelaufen?



Dafür das ich in Block N eingeteilt worden bin sehr gut. Ich habe mich mit einigen anderen aus unserem gemeinsam gemeldeten Team dann freiwillig in den Block R nach hinten zu Start begeben. 

In den letzten beiden Startblöcken sind dann naehmlich die Chancen Größer eine schnelle Truppe zu erwischen als in meinem eigentlichen Block. So ist es dann glücklicherweise auch geschehen. Von Anfang bis Ende eine ordentliche Gruppe von 20-25 Fahrern gehabt die ungefähr auf einem gleichen Niveau unterwegs waren.

Leider sind davon nach einem Sturz direkt hinter mir ca. Fünf aus der Gruppe gefallen und ca. 8-10 Kilometer vor Schluss konnte der Großteil der Gruppe das Tempo nicht mehr halten und wir sind dann zu fünft bzw. Die letzten zwei Kilometer zu dritt ins Ziel gerollt.

Platz 883 gesamt bzw. 417 in meiner Altersklasse in einer Zeit von 2:37,08 sind dann auch 6 1/2 Minuten schneller als 2006 gewesen! In einem schnelleren Block vorne wäre wahrscheinlich noch mehr möglich gewesen da hinten die Strecke doch sehr voll war und die Truppe ab und an doch Verschnaufpausen eingelegt hat wo relativ ruhig gekurbelt worden ist.

Dafür das ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte wegen der Startblockeinteilung nicht hinzufahren hat es sich dann doch noch gelohnt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> greets jungs




Tolle Leistung, tolle Bilder!!

Links im Bild könnte *reddevil* sein, oder!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. August 2012)

Wenn ich das damit vergleiche, würde ich nein sagen.


----------



## h0rst99 (20. August 2012)

In Zierenberg war ich gestern auch am Start - 37km - mein aller erstes Rennen überhaupt 

Fazit:

1x Kette abgesprungen
1x Hinterreifen platt (zum Glück Tubeless mit Milch und ne Airgun im Trikot!)
1x 4 min (!!) mit zwei anderen Fahren verfahren (hab mich leider mit verunsichern lassen und bin hinterher...)

Nachdem die anfängliche Nervosität verflogen war und ich gemerkt hab, dass 'die anderen' auch nur mit Wasser kochen, hatte ich richtig Spaß und hab es einfach nur genossen 

Altersklasse: 8. - Gesamt: 24.

.


----------



## maddda (20. August 2012)

Morgen erstmal

Das is ja ein verdammt gutes Ergebnis für ein erstes Rennen In welcher Ak bist du denn gefahren?

Die Beschilderung in Zierenberg war wirklich nicht so das wahre. Besonders die auf der Straße gemalten abzweigungshinweise hat man schnell übersehen. Deswegen ist auch einer aus meine Gruppe einmal voll durchs Flatterband geballert, weil er zu spät gesehen hat, dass es rechts ab geht
Bei den anderen Marathons isses meist besser ausgeschildert, aber dafür war die Strecke wirklich sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (20. August 2012)

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank 

Die Strecke war geil, ja... wenn man's hat laufen lassen 

Ich hab mich ziemlich weit hinten, im letzten Waldstück verfahren. Das war ne Doppel-Rechts aber nur einmal rechts ausgeschildert und der Pfeil von der zweiten Rechts war im Schotter kaum noch zu erkennen.... wir sind dann zu dritt links nen Berg hoch, und oben auf der Kuppe war keinerlei Beschilderung mehr und wir waren erst einmal ziemlich ratlos - wie gesagt, inklusive Rückweg waren ganze vier Minuten dahin 

Bin in der Masters 1 gefahren. Ich stand fast neben Dir am Start, links am Rand.

.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2012)

Bin in Grafschaft aber auch einmal geradeaus gefahren, weil vor mir schon jemand das Flatterband gekillt hat.

Toll, hab jetzt eine Mail von BMO gekommen, dass die Steuersatzteile immernoch nicht lieferbar sind. Weiß jetzt nicht so genau was ich machen soll.
Das beste in der Mail ist dieser Satz:



> Es kann sein, dass wir nicht bei jedem Artikel eine Info vom Lieferanten bekommen, dann gilt ganz einfach: http://youtu.be/HGT3oKAv1fs


----------



## InoX (20. August 2012)

aus diesen Gründen bestell ich nicht bei BMO. Viele Artikel im Angebot aber nichts lieferbar. Dann lieber Bike-Components und Dank Paypal das Gewünschte am nächsten Tag haben.


----------



## reddevil72 (20. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung, tolle Bilder!!
> 
> Links im Bild könnte *reddevil* sein, oder!?


 
Hallo zusammen

Nein ist es nicht. Das Trikot ist an diesem Rennen nicht gerade speziell: 





Eiger-Bike ist sozusagen "unser" Rennen, da gibts das Shirt rund 200-fach.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> aus diesen Gründen bestell ich nicht bei BMO. Viele Artikel im Angebot aber nichts lieferbar. Dann lieber Bike-Components und Dank Paypal das Gewünschte am nächsten Tag haben.



Leider hat den Steuersatz so wie ich ihn will keiner lieferbar.
Werde wohl stornieren und den Tapered von FunWorks nehmen.


----------



## maddda (20. August 2012)

> Bin in der Masters 1 gefahren. Ich stand fast neben Dir am Start, links am Rand.



Ach dann warst du der mit dem Roten GT ne?


----------



## h0rst99 (20. August 2012)

Ja, genau


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> aus diesen Gründen bestell ich nicht bei BMO. Viele Artikel im Angebot aber nichts lieferbar. Dann lieber Bike-Components und Dank Paypal das Gewünschte am nächsten Tag haben.



Bike-Components ist eh am allerbesten


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bike-Components ist eh am allerbesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. August 2012)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Nein ist es nicht. Das Trikot ist an diesem Rennen nicht gerade speziell:
> 
> ...




Achso..., okay!



Das goldene Kettenschloß an dem einen Bike sticht ja förmlich ins Auge...


----------



## ohneworte (20. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Achso..., okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Das goldene Kettenschloß an dem einen Bike sticht ja förmlich ins Auge...



Was Dir nicht alles auffällt!


----------



## reddevil72 (20. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Achso..., okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Das goldene Kettenschloß an dem einen Bike sticht ja förmlich ins Auge...



Du hast ja Sperberaugen!!! Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich wollt mal fix nachfragen wer von euch mit ner 180er Scheibe vorne fährt.
Hintergrund:
Bin die ganze Zeit 160er gefahren i.V mit ner alten XT und war irgendwie nei zufrieden mit Bremsleistung etc. Hab dann von nem Bekannten ne Oro K 24 bekommen ebenfalls mit 160er Scheiben und auch nach dem einfahren/einbremsen stelle ich keine Veränderung zu der XT fest. Jetzt meinte er es sei der Unterschied zu den 180er Scheiben. Er hat die auf seinem Bike mit 180er gefahren und die Bremsten Top. von 180 zu 160 sei ein riesen Schritt bez. Bremsverlust.
Kann das denn sein ??
Hier fahren doch viele mit 160er. 

VG
Marco


----------



## maddda (21. August 2012)

Morgen!

Mal andersrum gefragt: Wie viel wiegst du?

Also ich fahre nur 160er Scheiben(Ariesscheiben auf ner Avid Elixir) aufm Race Bike. Bei ca. 72 kg nackt.
Das reicht mir vollkommen aus. An meinem Freeride Hardtail fahren ich zwei 185er, das brauch ich aber wirklich nur im Bikepark, oder auf extremen steilstücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. August 2012)

Ich wiege nackt noch keine 70kg. Müsste eigentlich mit den 160ern völlig ausreichen, aber irgendwie passen Bremsen und meine Wenigkeit nicht so gut zusammen. Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht wirklich bereit 2 oder 3 Verschiedene Scheiben mit Belägen mir zu bestellen und auszuprobieren. Die Bremse hab ich günstig geschossen und wenn ich jetzt noch 150euro für Scheiben und Beläge zum testen ausgebe, finde ich das am Ziel vorbei geschossen.

Meine Frau fährt am Bike ne Elixier mit 160er Scheiben und die Teile verzögern Brachial. Bei meinen bekomme ich weder ein Stoppi(mit Vorderrad) hin, noch ein blockieren des Hinterrades.

VG
marco


----------



## maddda (21. August 2012)

Das ist aber verdammt ungewÃ¶hnlichSind die BelÃ¤ge noch gut? GGF Verglast? Alles entlÃ¼ftet?

Wenn net:
Ich wÃ¼rde mir Ã¼berlegen auf ne Elixir umzurÃ¼sten:
Die Elixir 3 Gibst schon fÃ¼r 79â¬:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k496/a55843/elixir-3-scheibenbremse-vorne-grau.html

Und die 1 Schon fÃ¼r 59â¬


----------



## reddevil72 (21. August 2012)

Neben dem Gewicht spielt wohl auch die Topographie eine Rolle. Ein Rennen wie die Eiger-Bike-Challenge mit langen und steilen Abfahrten würde ich nie mit einer 160er-Scheibe, zumindest nicht vorne, fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2012)

ich fahr grundsätzlich mit ner 180er vorne. Bei marathons sicher nicht falsch. Bei CC-rennen gehts sicher auch mit 160er scheibe.


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2012)

Ich fahre auf meinem Flash 160/140 auf ner Elixir CR, reicht bei Schwarzwald-Marathons und in meinem Heimrevier (Jura) bei einem Gewicht von 75kg vÃ¶llig aus. Rennen wie EBC oder SBM wÃ¼rde ich so nicht fahren. Mein Race-Fully hat 180/160 und das braucht man in den Alpen. 

Elixir R exkl. Scheiben gibts bei CNC-Bike.de fÃ¼r 99â¬


----------



## zuki (21. August 2012)

Ich fahre auch 185 V/160 H. Ich wiege 90-95 kg, je nach Jahreszeit. Eine 160er Scheibe vorne bringt bei dem Gewicht nicht die nötige Sicherheit.


----------



## BENDERR (21. August 2012)

Ich komm mit meinem Fliegengewicht von 62kg mit 160/160 gut klar.
Hatte vorher auch ne 185er vorne, den Unterschied merkt man schon.. aber mit der 160er komm ich hier bei uns auch locker rund.. an meinem Trainingsrad sind noch V-Brakes.. man munkelt man kann sogar damit noch Mountainbike fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2012)

da gibts einige rennen wo ich nicht unbedingt mit ner 160er scheibe vorne fahren möchte...

Wechseln mach ich eh nicht. Ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## BENDERR (21. August 2012)

Naja, bei uns in der Gegend macht man in Rennen weder so viele Höhenmeter, dass ich mit 160 ans Limit komme, noch sind die Strecken so technisch, dass ich viel Bremskraft benötige.. schade eigentlich :/


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. August 2012)

Hmm, Bremse wechseln mache ich erstmal nicht.
Bin gerade eben ne kleine schnelle Runde gefahren (16km) und zumindest steht das Hinterrad beim kräftigen Ziehen schonmal. Vorderrad: Keine Chance.
180er Adapter ist bestellt. Scxheibe liegt hier noch rum, dann wir erstmal getestet.
Bin im Moment eh in der Testphase. Bike sieht aus wie Hund und Katz. alles zusammengewürfelt und gestückelt. Lenker, Griffe, Schaltung,Bremsen... alles noch in der testphase.

VG
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (21. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich komm mit meinem Fliegengewicht von 62kg mit 160/160 gut klar.
> Hatte vorher auch ne 185er vorne, den Unterschied merkt man schon.. aber mit der 160er komm ich hier bei uns auch locker rund.. an meinem Trainingsrad sind noch V-Brakes.. man munkelt man kann sogar damit noch Mountainbike fahren



Klappt ganz gut, war letzten Mittwoch mit dem guten alten Klein Jg 1990 mit Canties im Training. Geht auch, ausser dass man eine klare RÃ¼ckmeldung kriegt, dass das keine 1-Finger-Bremse istð.


----------



## maddda (21. August 2012)

Mein erstes MTB Rennen bin ich auch noch mit V-Brakes gefahren...gehen tut das wirklich, aber mehr Spaß machen die Discs schon.


Bin gerade von ner Rennradrunde zurück...es is total schwül gewesen...hoffe mal das legt sich die Tage


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich wollt mal fix nachfragen wer von euch mit ner 180er Scheibe vorne fährt.
> Hintergrund:
> ...



Also... Dass beim VR "keine Chance" besteht, das Vorderrad zu blockieren, ist eher nicht normal.
Ich wiege 62 kg. Zuerst bin ich am Fusion Shimano LX Bremsen mit 160 mm Scheiben gefahren. Irgendwann habe ich mir dann Hope Mono Minis gekauft, die ich vorn nur mit 180 mm aufwärts fahren konne (da PM an der Gabel und IS an den Bremssätteln). Der Unterschied war schon gewaltig. Da war es ohne Weiteres möglich, mit einem Finger an der Bremse über den Lenker zu gehen. Am Cannondale habe ich dann wieder auf 160 mm gewechselt, da es ausreichend ist und besser aussieht, weil der Adapterkram wegfällt. So gut wie mit den 180 mm bremst es sich aber lange nicht


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. August 2012)

Danke für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen. Ich werde jetzt erstmal die 180er testen und einfach noch ein bischen experimentieren. Also entlüften, Beläge und Scheibe reinigen etc. 
Da ich im Moment, wie ich schon schrieb, am Cockpit umgestalten bin ist die Bremsensache nur eine von ein paar Baustellen. mal schauen was noch dabei rauskommt.

Zeugs müsste Ende der Woche kommen (hab noch ein paar Trigger zum testen bestellt) dann gehts Samstag mit dem neuen Krempel ab zum Marathon. da hab ich dann 75 km Zeit zum "probefahren"

VG
Marco


----------



## BENDERR (21. August 2012)

wo fährst du am samstag marathon?
keine lust auf cc rennen bundenthal?


----------



## InoX (21. August 2012)

Hätte auch noch ne Elixir 7 die ich abgeben würde


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2012)

Moin,

Mit was für Gewichten fliegt ihr eigentlich über die Trails? Jeder Hund würde Euch freiwillig seinen Knochen abgeben damit ihr nicht verhungert!

Mit meinen derzeit 94-95 Kg brauche ich vorne nicht kleiner als 180mm versuchen, hat mit der Martha aber auch schon mit noch 106 Kg im Harz gut funktioniert!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (21. August 2012)

Wiege auch nur 70 kg bei 180cm.


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2012)

ist einer von den "Schweizern" am WE beim Basler Bike Festival?
http://www.bikefestival-basel.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mit was für Gewichten fliegt ihr eigentlich über die Trails? Jeder Hund würde Euch freiwillig seinen Knochen abgeben damit ihr nicht verhungert!
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass mein Gewicht bei knapp über 1,70 m in Ordnung geht. Dürr bin ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass mein Gewicht bei knapp über 1,70 m in Ordnung geht. Dürr bin ich jedenfalls nicht.


Klasse BMI


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. August 2012)

@Benderr
Samstag ist in Geislautern bei VK Wildsaumarathon.

VG


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ist einer von den "Schweizern" am WE beim Basler Bike Festival?
> http://www.bikefestival-basel.ch/



leider nicht, habe dienst am wochenende

Naja bin bei 186cm 78kg schwer. Geht sicher leichter aber bin zufrieden so. Hungern mag ich nicht und ist ja auch reine muskelmasse


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass mein Gewicht bei knapp über 1,70 m in Ordnung geht. Dürr bin ich jedenfalls nicht.



Das war ja auch mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint!


----------



## maddda (22. August 2012)

Moin Leute

Bei mir sinds 72-73 kg bei 184cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2012)

Die Gewichtsdiskussion haben wir doch nicht zum ersten Mal 

So hab mal die gesamte BMO-Bestellung storniert. Werde ich wohl bei AC den FunWorks Steuersatz bestellen (müssen).
Ist 2mm flacher und noch 5g leichter (yeah!). Dafür wohl nicht so wertig wie der von CaneCreek.

EDIT: FunWorks scheint nur einen Integrierten Tapered Steuersatz zu haben


----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

71kg bei 1,84m - 13,x % Körperfett - komme mit 180/160 super klar, bremse allerdings auch gern hart ab, kommt wohl vom Motorradfahren


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2012)

wie ist eigentlich dein name??? Hast du dich schon vorgestellt??

Ihr seit ja alle richtig mager...

Ich ess einfach zu gerne gummibärli und dieses eben auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich ess einfach zu gerne gummibärli und dieses eben auch



Dito und dito


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich dein name??? Hast du dich schon vorgestellt??
> 
> *Ihr seit ja alle richtig mager...
> 
> Ich ess einfach zu gerne gummibärli und dieses eben auch*


----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

Meinst du mich?! Bin der Lars aus Kassel, der mit dem roten GT 

Ich kann essen, was und soviel ich will. Hab ne sehr aktive Fettverbrennung....


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. August 2012)

Hi Lars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





h0rst99 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?! Bin der Lars aus Kassel, der mit dem roten GT
> 
> *Ich kann essen, was und soviel ich will. Hab ne sehr aktive Fettverbrennung....*


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2012)

¨hallo Lars

Bei uns muss siche eben jader mal mit dem namen vorstellen.

Hab ev gerade mein neues projekt gefunden...

SOBRE Dad 29er stahlrahmen, entlacken und hübsch aufbauen.

Könnte vielleicht länger werden aber macht nichts. Da hab ich ja dann den ganzen winter zeit.

Der rahmen ist nicht teuer und macht aber nen schnittigen eindruck.

Werde weiter berichten ob ich es verwirkliche...denke aber schon

greets jens


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?! Bin der Lars aus Kassel, der mit dem roten GT
> 
> Ich kann essen, was und soviel ich will. Hab ne sehr aktive Fettverbrennung....



Hi Lars, bin gebürtiger Kasseläner 
grüss mir mal meine Heimatstadt, wenn du nen paar schnelle Jungs zum biken suchst, kann ich dir wärmstens meine Kasseler Bike-Truppe empfehlen.


----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hi Lars, bin gebürtiger Kasseläner
> grüss mir mal meine Heimatstadt, wenn du nen paar schnelle Jungs zum biken suchst, kann ich dir wärmstens meine Kasseler Bike-Truppe empfehlen.





Wer gehört zu dieser Truppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2012)

Kannst dich mal hierher wenden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=100206


----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

Danke! Ich glaube, den kenn ich sogar


----------



## InoX (22. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ¨hallo Lars
> 
> Bei uns muss siche eben jader mal mit dem namen vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Hätte mir mal fast das Multi geholt. Finde die Rahmen auch sehr schön. Stahl ist einfach nochmal etwas anderes als Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2012)

Ich finds ja klasse wenn ein Aufbau auch länger steht und mit der Zeit wächst.
Wenn man dann nämlich jeden Tag vorbei geht und denkt


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich finds ja klasse wenn ein Aufbau auch länger steht und mit der Zeit wächst.
> Wenn man dann nämlich jeden Tag vorbei geht und denkt



Jep so gehts mir auch. ODer man baut was zusammen aus resteteilen und modiviziert das teil dann immer wieder. Na ja wir sind ja eh immer irgendwas am schrauben

Meine bikes sind eigentlich nie fertig gepimt


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2012)

Ja man muss sich einfach eingestehen "Es ist NIE fertig". Es ist immer nur nah dran (bis es verkauft wird) 

So das Geld aus der BMO-Bestellung geht zurück und ich hab mal ne Anfrage an BOR geschickt für 2 XMD309 Tubular Felgen um dann nach und nach die Teile für den LRS zusammen zu bekommen.
Ich bin ein wenig aufgeregt, das wird ja mein erster LRS den ich selbst aufbaue


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?! Bin der Lars aus Kassel, der mit dem roten GT
> 
> Ich kann essen, was und soviel ich will. Hab ne sehr aktive Fettverbrennung....



Moin Horst, äh Lars!


----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Horst, äh Lars!



Hallo


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2012)

Sach mal Lars, bist du der Lars ausm ARM (R.E.A.L)? Falls ja kennen wir uns auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

haha... der bin ich


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> haha... der bin ich



Haha, Daniel Monroe, Haus der Sünde....


----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2012)

Ich brech ab.... gibt's ja gar nicht


----------



## InoX (23. August 2012)

hehe ist ja lustig bei euch. 

Moin Jungs.


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2012)

Allerdings 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Clemens (23. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hätte mir mal fast das Multi geholt. Finde die Rahmen auch sehr schön. Stahl ist einfach nochmal etwas anderes als Alu oder Carbon.




Der Sobre Multi Frame in weiss und Size M (noch die Modellreihe 3 mit Tange Prestige) liegt seit letzter Woche bei mir im Keller und wartet auf den Aufbau. Schickes und in D-Land doch recht seltenes Teilchen. Leichter als der RM Blizzard, die ich mal hatte.

Gruss

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2012)

Moin, schönen Gruss aus dem Wallis!
Lars, ich bin nächstes WE in KS, wir gehen Samstag auf Tour, Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2012)

Cool!

Jetzt, kommenden Samstag? Wäre dabei, ich kann allerdings nur bis nachmittags. Ich bin so gegen 17 Uhr zum Grillen eingeladen. Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. August 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Der Sobre Multi Frame in weiss und Size M (noch die Modellreihe 3 mit Tange Prestige) liegt seit letzter Woche bei mir im Keller und wartet auf den Aufbau. Schickes und in D-Land doch recht seltenes Teilchen. Leichter als der RM Blizzard, die ich mal hatte.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Clemens




SOBRE ist allgemein recht selten und leichter als der blizzi ist er allemal...


----------



## Clemens (23. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> SOBRE ist allgemein recht selten und leichter als der blizzi ist er allemal...




So um ein Kinderbier...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2012)

Moin 

Ist Kassel so klein, dass sich da alle MTBler persönlich kennen?


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ist Kassel so klein, dass sich da alle MTBler persönlich kennen?





Hier sagt man: ein Dorf mit Straßenbahn


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2012)

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal zur documenta in Kassel, so groß isses da nicht


----------



## InoX (23. August 2012)

Potsdam ist da ziemlich ähnlich. Außerdem werden von allen nur die gleichen Gebiete befahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2012)

Ist in Dortmund auch so, da fahren wohl fast alle im Süden. Bittermark, Ruhrsteilhänge usw.

Bei uns im Arnsbergerwald treffe ich dagegen selten auf MTBler.

EDIT:

Gut das BOR-Germany Kundenanfragen um 21:59 bearbeitet


----------



## Clemens (23. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Potsdam ist da ziemlich ähnlich. Außerdem werden von allen nur die gleichen Gebiete befahren.




Nirgendwo so schlimm wie hier im Millionendorf. Da gibts fürs Nahbiken nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Isar rauf oder Isar runten und zurück auf der drüberen Seite.. incl. Bikerstau am WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. August 2012)

klingt lustig.

ich habe gelesen dass du an dein Cortez eine RF Deus bauen willst. Schau doch mal in mein Album vom Cortez. Das dürfte dich überzeugen.


----------



## Clemens (23. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> klingt lustig.
> 
> ich habe gelesen dass du an dein Cortez eine RF Deus bauen willst. Schau doch mal in mein Album vom Cortez. Das dürfte dich überzeugen.




Ist schon seit Wochen eine RF Deus (schwarz mit rot) drauf.. Ergebnis hat mich aber nicht so richtig zu 100% überzeugt. Die Noir war dezenter. Meinen ersten Cortezframe habe ich übrigens vor drei Jahren auch am Oberrohr gedellt (umgefallen gegen Schrankkante). Nicht ganz so wild wie bei Dir... hat sich damals noch ein Abnehmer gefunden.


----------



## InoX (23. August 2012)

Bei mir hat sich auch ein Abnehmer gefunden. Der hat sich das Ding allerdings einfach aus meinem Keller genommen.


----------



## Clemens (23. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich auch ein Abnehmer gefunden. Der hat sich das Ding allerdings einfach aus meinem Keller genommen.




Der pöse Pube hat aber sicherlich den Frame sofort entsorgt - zu auffällig im Steppenwolf Design mit der Delle. Diebstahl aus dem Keller ist ja auch ein eindeutiger Fall für die Hausratversicherung.


----------



## reddevil72 (23. August 2012)

Job und Rennen...
Langsam wird's mühsam... Nachdem ich am Eiger-Bike schon erste Hilfe leisten musste, immerhin machen 5Minuten auf 55km u 2500hm nicht so viel aus, ging es gestern im gleichen Stil weiter...
Spontan mit ein paar Kollegen an ein CC-Rennen in der Region, guter Start zügige Gruppe, gute Beine, alles perfekt (wenn auch nicht Spitze, wenn WC-Sieger am Start sind auch etwas schwierig...). Dann in der 2. Runde schöne Staffel auf Kiesweg, es läuft, wir drücken 40km/h... Dann der Hund von rechts aus dem Feld (Scheiss-Hundehalter; Strecke signalisiert, Absperrungen, Felder noch nahe beisammen; aber wieso gibt es Leinen...), ihr kennt sicher alle das Video aus Afrika mit dem Gnu... Die Folgen könnt ihr euch vorstellen. Einer meiner Kollegen hat dann recht unsanft den Boden geküsst. Das Rennen war dann Flöten, sind noch gemütlich zu Ende gefahren. Schade halt.
PS: am Unfall war natürlich mein Kollege schuld...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M[/COLO"]Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2012)

Ouhh man, das ist ja mal mies.
Richtig blöd auch, dass der Hund eigentlich nichts dafür kann. Aber das Herrchen...


----------



## InoX (23. August 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Der pöse Pube hat aber sicherlich den Frame sofort entsorgt - zu auffällig im Steppenwolf Design mit der Delle. Diebstahl aus dem Keller ist ja auch ein eindeutiger Fall für die Hausratversicherung.



Ja ist ein Fall für die Hausratversicherung. Die lässt aber noch auf sich warten... Denke auch dass der Rahmen im Müll gelandet ist.


----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Jetzt, kommenden Samstag? Wäre dabei, ich kann allerdings nur bis nachmittags. Ich bin so gegen 17 Uhr zum Grillen eingeladen. Wann wollt ihr los?



Nein, 01.09.2012, Start so gegen 11uhr.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal zur documenta in Kassel, so groß isses da nicht



Sagt jemand der aus Möhnesee kommt 
Documenta is momentan, deswegen bin ich eigentlich in KS


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2012)

Haben ja auch nur ein paar Dörfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (23. August 2012)

Sagt jemand der aus Möhnesee kommt 


Grins: Die Gemeinde Möhnesee ist größer als Kassel. 123,xx zu 106,xx Quadratkilometer... Wald auf, Wald zu, nur der Teich dazwischen stört.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2012)

Stimmt, zum biken brauchts den nicht 

Hab ich von mir im Interwebz gefunden, scheint aus Grafschaft zu kommen


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nein, 01.09.2012, Start so gegen 11uhr.



Hmmm.... schade - genau an dem Tag zieht mein Bruder um und braucht meine Hilfe


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Hier sagt man: ein Dorf mit Straßenbahn



Das ist dann die Vorstufe zu Bremen, Kleinstadt mit Straßenbahn!


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So, jetzt dräng ich es Dir auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

Die zu montierende Schaltgruppe hat sich für mich auch geklärt. Ich habe Heute eine 2x10 XTR für ganz wenig Geld geschossen und somit ist die Planung für dieses Bike nahe am Abschluss.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2012)

Sehr, sehr schicker Rahmen - wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2012)

Mach jetzt ja keine fehler beim aufbau jens. Ansonsten hagelt es kritik von mir...


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mach jetzt ja keine fehler beim aufbau jens. Ansonsten hagelt es kritik von mir...



Moin Jens,

Rock Shox Revelation 29"
Magura MT8
Schaltgruppe Shimano XTR 2x10 Komplett
Laufräder Tune Prince + Princess, Arch Ex, Sapim X-Ray
Sattelstütze Reverb
Vorbau 3T Stealth
Lenker 3T Stealth
Reifen Conti Mountain King 
Griffe und Sattel bin ich noch unschlüssig!

Ich hoffe das Du damit leben kannst!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2012)

Gelbe Esi-Grips waeren doch was Feines.


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gelbe Esi-Grips waeren doch was Feines.



Hört sich nicht so schlecht an. Bleiben die auch dauerhaft gelb?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2012)

Ich habe die Dinger noch nie ausprobiert, auch wenn ich es schon lange einmal wollte. Aber irgendwie bleibe ich doch lieber bei Schraubgriffen. Ist fuer mich am unkompliziertesten.
Daher weiss ich leider nicht, ob sie sich schnell und einfach reinigen lassen bzw. ob sie sich ueberhaupt schnell mit Dreck zusetzen. Einen Versuch waere es wert, gelber Rahmen, gelbe Griffe und der Rest schwarz saehe bestimmt toll aus.


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe die Dinger noch nie ausprobiert, auch wenn ich es schon lange einmal wollte. Aber irgendwie bleibe ich doch lieber bei Schraubgriffen. Ist fuer mich am unkompliziertesten.
> Daher weiss ich leider nicht, ob sie sich schnell und einfach reinigen lassen bzw. ob sie sich ueberhaupt schnell mit Dreck zusetzen. Einen Versuch waere es wert, gelber Rahmen, gelbe Griffe und der Rest schwarz saehe bestimmt toll aus.



Blaue Kunsstoffringe (sonst in rot) an der MT8!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2012)

Sollte gerade noch so gehen


----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2012)

bei richtiger montage halten die Esi saugut. Bei mir kein verrutschen.

Meine blauen sind immer noch blau, auch nach dem schlammrennen von Albstadt.

Moin Jens

Die Contis kannst du noch tauschen...

Sattel SLR oder gleich nen tune

der rest ist bestens jens


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei richtiger montage halten die Esi saugut. Bei mir kein verrutschen.
> 
> Meine blauen sind immer noch blau, auch nach dem schlammrennen von Albstadt.
> 
> ...



Was möchtest Du mir für die Contis denn eintauschen?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2012)

Contis sind doch orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Contis sind doch orange



Ich habe da durchaus andere Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2012)

Ich weiß, aber hier würde es wohl passen


----------



## maddda (24. August 2012)

Morgen Leute...

Heute morgen gibt es ja ne riesen Aufruhr wegen Armstrong.

Mal ne frage, gibt es eigentlich eine positive Dopingprobe von ihm, oder stützt sich das alles auf Aussagen dritter?


----------



## reddevil72 (24. August 2012)

Die spezielle Logik des Herrn L.A. aus USA:
Die Zeit von heute: "
Der frühere US-Radprofi Lance Armstrong muss alle Siegtitel vom Radrennen Tour de France abgeben. Das folgt aus der seiner Entscheidung, sich nicht länger gegen Dopingvorwürfe in den USA zu wehren. Er wird alle sieben Titel als Tour-Sieger verlieren und lebenslang gesperrt.
Armstrong  verzichtete in dem  Verfahren der US-Anti-Doping-Agentur Usada auf die anstehende Anhörung. Medienberichten zufolge entspricht das einem Doping-Eingeständnis. Armstrong begründete den Entschluss in einem Statement auf seiner Internetseite damit, dass das gesamte  Verfahren einen "zu hohen Preis" von ihm und seiner Familie  gefordert habe.

Hätte er eine  Chance gesehen, in einer fairen Umgebung die Vorwürfe widerlegen  zu können, hätte er "die Chance wahrgenommen", schrieb er. "Aber ich weigere mich,  in einem einseitigen und unfairen Prozess mitzumachen." Es gebe einen Punkt, an dem man sagen müsse: "Genug ist genug.""

Logisch, als erfolgreichster Radsportler aller Zeiten verzichte ich auf sämtliche Titel und will keinen öffentlichen Prozess, da ich mir nie etwas zu schulden habe kommen lassen... Das pikante am Ganzen: die "Erben" sind nicht besser (3-malig Ulle...). Am besten fahren ab nächstem Jahr direkt Fuentes u Ferrari in gelb...


----------



## h0rst99 (24. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Am besten fahren ab nächstem Jahr direkt Fuentes u Ferrari in gelb...


----------



## maddda (24. August 2012)

Das mit Ulle hat mich an dem ganzen Krempel auch total verunsichert

Naja ma sehen was da noch kommt


----------



## reddevil72 (24. August 2012)

auch das ist schön, das aktuelle Klassement der Vuelta:
*CLASIFICACION GENERAL INDIVIDUAL POR TIEMPOS*


1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



RODRIGUEZ, J.KAT
22:04:32
2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


FROOME, C.SKY
a  10
3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


CONTADOR, A.STB

oder soll man lachen?
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/g...ten-dopingerklaerungen-fotostrecke-59966.html



a  36


----------



## mete (24. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Leute...
> 
> Heute morgen gibt es ja ne riesen Aufruhr wegen Armstrong.
> 
> Mal ne frage, gibt es eigentlich eine positive Dopingprobe von ihm, oder stützt sich das alles auf Aussagen dritter?



Gibt es, nachträgliche Analyse von '99 (EPO). Allerdings ist Armstrong trotzdem von den Dopingvorwürfen freigesprochen worden (2005). Auch gibt es das Gerücht, Armstrong wäre bei einer Kontrolle mal positiv gewesen und hätte darauf hin eine 100.000$ Spende an die UCI getätigt, womit die Sache gegessen war.


----------



## reddevil72 (24. August 2012)

Plus erhöhte Steroidwerte nachgewiesen. 

Das war aber die Sitzcreme...

Was mich an dem Mann halt am meisten stört ist seine Doppelzüngigkeit. Kaum einer stellt sich derart als Saubermann dar und schiesst gegen andere, hat aber mehr intus als manch anderer.

Ganz nebenbei; Armstrong war vor seiner Erkrankung ein mittelmässiger Profi, der mal ein Tagesrennen gewonnen hat. Dann Krebserkrankung, einseitige Hodenamputation, Lungenteil-Entfernungen, Metastasenbehandlung (Strahlen- und Chemotherapie),... wer jemanden in der Familie hat, der eine Krebserkrankung hat, weiss, dass das nicht gerade leistungsfördernd ist... Dann kommt er zurück und ist der Überflieger (7-mal Tour), wobei er nur die Tour fährt und die Vorbereitung irgendwo verbringt... Ich weiss, Krankheit als Chance, stärkt den Geist, usw. Der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge... Ich glaube auch immer wieder, dass ich einen Marathon mit einem Schnitt von 30km/h fahren, nur diese Krämpfe hören dann einfach nicht auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2012)

Nunja, im Profisport wird eben gerne mal nachgeholfen. Da werden viele dabei sein die nicht sauber sind.


----------



## InoX (24. August 2012)

Deshalb guck ich mir keine Rennradrennen an. Da fehlt wirklich bloß die Konsturkteurswertung für den besten Arzt. Im Allgemeinen ziemlich lachhaft wie ich finde. Bei Amstrong kann man davon ausgehen, dass Angriff einfach die beste Verteidigung war. Er hat dann wohl auf andere gezeigt und alle haben von ihm weg geguckt. Kenn mich da aber eigentlich nicht aus. Nur das übliche Nachrichtengeschwätz.


----------



## BENDERR (24. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Plus erhöhte Steroidwerte nachgewiesen.
> 
> Das war aber die Sitzcreme...
> 
> ...



So ganz stimmt das ja nun auch nicht..
Armstrong war vor seinem Krebs ein ziemlich kräftiger Fahrer... nicht gerade gut für eine mehrwöchige Rundfahr. Deswegen eher der Klassiker/Eintagesrennen-Fahrer. Er war aber in dem Jahr in dem er Krebs bekam (oder im Jahr davor - bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) auch schon Weltmeister.. also ganz so mittelmäßig war er nun nicht


----------



## reddevil72 (24. August 2012)

Bezüglich Rundfahrten schon. Ein Tagesrennen oder ein WM-Rennen haben schon viele gewonnen. Die Liste der Strassenweltmeister hat da schon ein paar Namen, die nicht gerade regelmässig auf Siegerlisten auftauchen.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. August 2012)

Jens...onza Canis 29er

Habe die Canis schon auf dem 26er gehabt. wäre eine versuch wert.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... schade - genau an dem Tag zieht mein Bruder um und braucht meine Hilfe



Schade, evtl sieht man sich ja hier:
http://www.armaberokay.de/blog/sweatshop-34/18321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. August 2012)

Ein Dopinggeständnis legte Armstrong aber  nicht ab. Ganz im Gegenteil: "Ich weiß, wer siebenmal die Tour gewonnen  hat, meine Teamkollegen und alle, gegen die ich gefahren bin, wissen,  wer die Tour siebenmal gewonnen hat", betonte der Texaner. "Es gab keine  Abkürzungen, es gab keine speziellen Behandlungen. Dieselben Strecken,  dieselben Regeln."
-------------------------------------------------------------
naja mit doping allein gewinnt man auch nicht 7 mal die tour nacheinander...........
ist meine meinung


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Ein DopinggestÃ¤ndnis legte Armstrong aber  nicht ab. Ganz im Gegenteil: "Ich weiÃ, wer siebenmal die Tour gewonnen  hat, meine Teamkollegen und alle, gegen die ich gefahren bin, wissen,  wer die Tour siebenmal gewonnen hat", betonte der Texaner. "Es gab keine  AbkÃ¼rzungen, es gab keine speziellen Behandlungen. Dieselben Strecken,  dieselben Regeln."
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> naja mit doping allein gewinnt man auch nicht 7 mal die tour nacheinander...........
> ist meine meinung



....man hat aber das perfekte Marketing-Instrument um jedem DÃ¶del ein gelbes China-Gummiband fÃ¼r `nen guten Zweck zu verkaufen....und das sie unschuldig sind/waren haben ja bis jetzt (fast) alle betont. Kein Wunder denn wer auspackt oder reinen Tisch machen will (z.B. Ulle, Sinkewitz) lÃ¤sst das gesamte Business brutal fallen. Die Leugner und LÃ¼gner dagegen sind nach zwei Jahren Sperre wieder auf dem Rad und bei der Tour, Olympia usw., z.B. "RinderhÃ¤lften-Alberto", "I didn`t do it-Vino"  u.v.m.

Sorry, aber ich kann den ganzen TdF/ProTour/wtf-Schâ¬*ss nicht mehr ernstnehmen, gibt eigentlich nur zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten:

1. Doping und alles was dazu gehÃ¶rt generell zu legalisieren.
2. Jeden der mit nur der kleinsten UnregelmÃ¤ssigkeit erwischt wird lebenslang sperren.

Aber ich glaube die ganzen FunktionÃ¤re jedweder SportverbÃ¤nde haben einfach Angst das man mal auf die Idee kommen kÃ¶nnte was in Bundesliga/Premier-League/etc. Umkleidekabinen fÃ¼r "Arznei-KÃ¶fferchen" stehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ....man hat aber das perfekte Marketing-Instrument um jedem Dödel ein gelbes China-Gummiband für `nen guten Zweck zu verkaufen....und das sie unschuldig sind/waren haben ja bis jetzt (fast) alle betont. Kein Wunder denn wer auspackt oder reinen Tisch machen will (z.B. Ulle, Sinkewitz) lässt das gesamte Business brutal fallen. Die Leugner und Lügner dagegen sind nach zwei Jahren Sperre wieder auf dem Rad und bei der Tour, Olympia usw., z.B. "Rinderhälften-Alberto", "Kosaken-Vino"  u.v.m.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich kann den ganzen TdF/ProTour/wtf-Sch*ss nicht mehr ernstnehmen, gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...





...und weitere Sportarten...


----------



## h0rst99 (24. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schade, evtl sieht man sich ja hier:
> http://www.armaberokay.de/blog/sweatshop-34/18321



Mal schauen, ich denke eher nicht.... muss am Samstag frisch und ausgeschlafen sein!


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2012)

Zitat:
Noch ist nicht endgültig entschieden, ob Lance Armstrong seine sieben Tour-Siege verliert (die USASA hat die Titel bereits aberkannt) und ob für ihn die jeweils Zweitplatzierten nachrücken würden. Sollte es aber dazu kommen, würden zu den Beförderten zählen: Jan Ullrich (kürzlich wegen Dopings verurteilt), Ivan Basso (wegen geplanten Dopings gesperrt), Alex Zülle (wegen Dopings gesperrt) - und Andreas Klöden, über den es in einem Dokument der Freiburger Staatsanwaltschaft heißt, er habe sich nachweisbar einer Blutdopingbehandlung unterzogen.

  

echt pervers..........

Ganzer Artikel:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/radprofi-lance-armstrong-wie-der-sport-versagte-1.1449856


----------



## unocz (24. August 2012)

ja das ist echt abartig !


----------



## h0rst99 (24. August 2012)

Diese Doku ist wirklich sehenswert:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkhAphrl6ho"]Doping im Spitzensport - System oder EinzeltÃ¤ter? Teil1/2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Fakt ist doch: Wer im Profisport nicht dopt, hat keine Chance!


----------



## BENDERR (24. August 2012)

soll der armstrong doch die siege behalten.. er war wenigstens so intelligent, dass man ihm nie was nachweisen konnte.. im gegensatz zu den "nachrückern".. auch eine leistung!


----------



## punky (25. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> soll der armstrong doch die siege behalten.. er war wenigstens so intelligent, dass man ihm nie was nachweisen konnte.. im gegensatz zu den "nachrückern".. auch eine leistung!



FALSCH! Beim ersten Tour-Sieg 1999 wurde EPO zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen. Allerdings war/ ist der Nachweis sportrechtlich nicht zu verwenden, da keine B-Probe möglich war. Ändert aber nichts an den Fakten...


----------



## punky (25. August 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Diese Doku ist wirklich sehenswert:
> 
> Doping im Spitzensport - System oder EinzeltÃ¤ter? Teil1/2      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Das ist definitiv nicht so, im Profisport. Nicht, wenn so verallgemeinert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2012)

So viele neue Leute hier.


----------



## daniel77 (25. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> soll der armstrong doch die siege behalten.. er war wenigstens so intelligent, dass man ihm nie was nachweisen konnte.. im gegensatz zu den "nachrückern".. auch eine leistung!





Der beste Lügner gewinnt......

Nicht meine Auffassung von fairem Sport!


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Der beste Lügner gewinnt......
> 
> Nicht meine Auffassung von fairem Sport!



Was meinst Du wohl wie oft bei MTB-Rennen an denen Du selber teilnimmst getrickst wird?! Da brauchst Du wohl auch mit Deinem Bike fast nirgendwo antreten.


----------



## zuki (25. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> soll der armstrong doch die siege behalten.. er war wenigstens so intelligent, dass man ihm nie was nachweisen konnte.. im gegensatz zu den "nachrückern".. auch eine leistung!



Diese Art von Moral ist schon etwas zweifelhaft. Vor allen dingen nicht richtig. Man könnte auch sagen, dass Amstrong der hartnäckigste Lügner der Szene ist. Bei ihm wurde doping zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen. Durch eine Spende von 100000 $ an den Radsportverband kehrte, oh wunder, Ruhe ein.

Mehrere Teamkollegen bezeugen unabhängig voneinander, dass Armstrong gedopt hat. Es sind größtenteils Augenzeugen gewesen. Armstrongs Gegenargument war bisher eine angebliche Verschwörung gegen ihn. Wer soll aber bitte dahinter stecken? Ulle? Scharping? Der Russe?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. August 2012)

Sorry, jetzt muss ich mich da mal einklinken. 
ICh habe selbst schon gewisse radfahrer live gesehen die mit gewissen ärzten...dopingärzten gearbeitet und gedopt haben. 

Es ist fakt, dass gewisse ärzte immer noch (in der schweiz) mit gewissen radfahrern zusammenarbeiten und systematisch be********n.

Einige dieser radfahrer sind immer noch frischfröhlich an rennen dabei. Darunter auch ein weltmeister.

ICh weiss wie in diesen kreisen gearbeitet wird und hab schon einiges gesehen. 

Wer also heute im radsport nicht bescheisst kommt zu nix. Ob es jetzt "legale" oder illegale mittel sind.

ICh fahre trotzdem immer noch gerne bikerennen, denn ich fahr sie für mich und um mal auch andere gebiete zu sehen.

Armstrong hat es einfach am besten gemacht als alle andere und gut ist. Man sollte das ganze auch mal ruhen lassen. Ansonsten sollte man auch in anderen sportarten (kugelstossen) einige jahre zurückgehen und die blutwerde nochmals kontrollieren. Damals hat man 22 und mehr meter die kugel weitgestossen. Wenn sie heute an die 21,5 kommen ist es schon weit. Was sagt uns das??? Damals war alles sauber???

schös wucheendi allne greets jenso

ach ja...moin leuts


----------



## unocz (25. August 2012)

schon geschrieben und auf den punkt gebracht jens.


ps. achja, moin zusammen


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2012)

Puh, ganz schön harte Kost die letzten Seiten für einen Morgen mit Promille im Blut...


----------



## BENDERR (25. August 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Diese Art von Moral ist schon etwas zweifelhaft. Vor allen dingen nicht richtig. Man könnte auch sagen, dass Amstrong der hartnäckigste Lügner der Szene ist. Bei ihm wurde doping zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen. Durch eine Spende von 100000 $ an den Radsportverband kehrte, oh wunder, Ruhe ein.
> 
> Mehrere Teamkollegen bezeugen unabhängig voneinander, dass Armstrong gedopt hat. Es sind größtenteils Augenzeugen gewesen. Armstrongs Gegenargument war bisher eine angebliche Verschwörung gegen ihn. Wer soll aber bitte dahinter stecken? Ulle? Scharping? Der Russe?



was ist denn besser? wenn der sieg von einem doper zum nächsten weitergegeben wird? 
ja, er wurde angeblich erwischt, die teamkollegen erzählen viel wenn der tag lang ist etc. pp. 
aber fakt ist nunmal, dass er es geschafft hat dass es nie hieß "armstrong positiv getestet - 2 jahre sperre".

bei denen is eh einer schlimmer als der andere..


----------



## onkel_doc (25. August 2012)

jens...promille

mach mal voran mit deinem projekt...loooossss

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jens...promille
> 
> mach mal voran mit deinem projekt...loooossss
> 
> greets



Schau nur auf meine Signatur, dann erkennst Du die weitere Intention zu Promillewert. Wobei die Andeutung natürlich rein zufällig zu dem Thema gefallen ist!

Laufräder fehlen noch, dieses WE bis Dienstag Markt und Dienstag bis Sonntag Friedrichshafen, ein wenig wird das noch dauern...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2012)

Oha, gleich geht es zum Spring Beer Festival. Ich bin mal gespannt, was das wird... Auf jeden Fall ordentlich mit Sonnencreme einschmieren, die Ozonschicht ist ja recht mäßig hier


----------



## daniel77 (25. August 2012)

Gehe jetzt mal mit'm Bike an die Strecke vom BMC-Cup, mal sehen ob man Prominenz beim Training trifft.


----------



## h0rst99 (25. August 2012)

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. August 2012)

zurück vom biken mit sohnemann und selbst.

Nach 2 wochen ohne mein revier zu hause hab ich langsam entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## zuki (25. August 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was ist denn besser? wenn der sieg von einem doper zum nächsten weitergegeben wird?
> ja, er wurde angeblich erwischt, die teamkollegen erzählen viel wenn der tag lang ist etc. pp.
> aber fakt ist nunmal, dass er es geschafft hat dass es nie hieß "armstrong positiv getestet - 2 jahre sperre".
> 
> bei denen is eh einer schlimmer als der andere..



Nein, besser ist das nicht. Ich gehöre absolut nicht zur radikalen Antidopingfraktion. Mir ging lediglich dieser Armstrong Hype von Anfang an auf den Sack. Das war doch durchschaubar von A bis Z. Immer nur die Tour de France durchgezogen um das Fenster für ernsthafte Dopingkontrollen zu minimieren usw.

Der Mann hat sich zu einem Kunstprodukt gemacht. "Der Phönix aus der Asche und Saubermann", plus rührende Geschichte "Krebs besiegt", das ist der American dream...damit kann man sogar Bücher und gelbe Plastikarmbändchen verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (25. August 2012)

@zuki. Word!


----------



## BENDERR (25. August 2012)

Jep, so läufts halt.. da kann man leider nicht viel ändern. :/

Mal was erfreulicheres: heute Rennen gefahren und .. ich glaube es war das 11. Rennen dieser Saison.. aber das erst das 2. wo (abgesehn davon, dass ich meine Flasche in der 1./5 Runden verloren hab..) alles rund lief! 
Saisonhöhepunkt nächste Woche kann kommen! 

Dann kommt man nach hause -> neue bremse liegt auf dem tisch


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2012)

Jetzt geht's los, auf zum Markt!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2012)

Morgen Leute

@ BENDERR

Glückwunsch das hört sich ja richtig gut an, was für eine Bremse isses denn geworden?


----------



## BENDERR (26. August 2012)

jo, hoffe das hÃ¤lt jetz noch 1 monat an bis ich die saison beende 
ne elixir 3 in weiÃ. im set gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r 50â¬ bekommen, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen.
will nÃ¤mlich im oktober endlich mal mein trainingsrad auch auf scheibenbremsen umbauen.

muss nur die leitungen noch kÃ¼rzen. kennt sich da jmd von euch mit aus?
ein bleeding kit hab ich.. aber so wie ich das verstanden hab brauch ich noch so ne schraube und n klemmring?


----------



## maddda (26. August 2012)

Hi, mit hab die Elixir schon gekürzt und auch entlüftet

Entlüften:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoaPUw5DliA"]Avid Elixir Disc Brake Bleed Procedure      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Du brauchst den Klemmring und die Streckhülse.

Ich meine die Steckhülse konnte man wieder verwenden, beim Klemmring weiß ich es nicht mehr...is schon länger her,

Gibt es auf jeden Fall hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k613/a49168/klemmring-steckhuelse-fuer-hydraulikleitung.html
Kannste natürlich auch einzeln kaufen


EDIT: Da es die gleichen Teile für Juicy wie Elixir sind wird die anleitung passen :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUumuMIo6Ok"]Avid_Juicy7_hose_shortening      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BENDERR (26. August 2012)

super, danke für die info!
dann kauf ich mir einfach 2x das set und bin auf der sicheren seite 
freu mich schon auf den herbst/winter.. endlich wieder richtig schrauben!!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2012)

Kein Problem


Schrauben tu ich auch immer wieder gerne...würde mir auch nie mehr ein Komplettrad kaufen


Hier nieselt es schon den ganzen Tag, ich hoffen, dass das nachm Mittach aufhört, will noch aufs Rennrad und net auffe Rolle


----------



## zuki (26. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier nieselt es schon den ganzen Tag, ich hoffen, dass das nachm Mittach aufhört, will noch aufs Rennrad und net auffe Rolle



Nieseln ist gut. Bis auf die Knochen nass bin ich geworden. Einmal die Runde Odenthal, Dabringhausen, Bechen, Kölle gedreht. Also ganz bei Dir in der Nähe.


----------



## maddda (26. August 2012)

Jau, Dabringhausen is bestes Kaff  vonne ganze Welt


Wollte gleich auch noch richtung Dabringhausen/Odenthal fahren...momentan Regnet es nicht, evtl hab ich ja glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (26. August 2012)

Ich brauch heute auch noch mal 'nen paar Kilometer auf dem Tacho.... später - ich schaue erstmal MotoGP 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## BENDERR (26. August 2012)

ich war heute morgen schon.. war mit nem kollegen um 8:45 verabredet. aber irgendwie kam der nicht, es hat die ganze zeit genieselt und meine beine waren bzw sind noch so zu von gestern, dass ich dann nur noch zu nem geocache in der nähe gefahren bin und dann wieder heim 
solide 42 minuten aufm rad gesessen ^^


----------



## ohneworte (26. August 2012)

Moin,

Bei uns ist Schauerwetter und somit habe ich Heute Vormittag bei der Tour die eine oder andere Dusche abbekommen. Aber egal bei etwa 18 Grad, da kann man sich ja passend anziehen!

Hauptsache nachher auf dem Markt bleibt es trocken, das Glas Bier muss Nicht noch zwingend mit Wasser verdünnt werden!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## zuki (26. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau, Dabringhausen is bestes Kaff  vonne ganze Welt
> 
> 
> Wollte gleich auch noch richtung Dabringhausen/Odenthal fahren...momentan Regnet es nicht, evtl hab ich ja glück



Viel Spaß!


----------



## ohneworte (26. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bei uns ist Schauerwetter und somit habe ich Heute Vormittag bei der Tour die eine oder andere Dusche abbekommen. Aber egal bei etwa 18 Grad, da kann man sich ja passend anziehen!
> 
> ...



Hat hier noch ordentlich geschüttet, jedoch auf den Festzelten war es von oben glücklicherweise trocken!


----------



## h0rst99 (27. August 2012)

Komme grad aus dem Krankenhaus...

Bin gestern Abend beim barfuß-das-Fahrrad-die-Treppe-hochtragen mit dem Fuß an einer Stufe abgerutscht und eine Stufe weiter unten mit dem gesamten Körpergewicht auf dem großen Zeh gelandet. 

Diagnose: Zeh gebrochen!

Mindestens eine Woche kein Fahrradfahren 

Was lernen wir daraus? Trage ein Fahrrad nur mit geeignetem Schuhwerk die Treppe hoch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2012)

kein radfahren? awa! hatte ich vor x jahren auch. doc meinte nur: es wird weh tuten, aber kaput geht da nix mehr. bin damit sogar ein rennen gefahren. 
schoen war anderest, aber wenn du WILLST geht das.

"lustig": habe akutell auch einen gebrochenen kleinen zeh... ich grobmotoriker knicke mir den andauernd an irgendwelchen kanten um... und diesmal ist er ab... faehrt sich seeehr angenehm, aber mit ner steifen carbon sohle gehts halbwegs


----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2012)

also ich bin auch schon mit gebrochenem zeh gefahren...das geht schon. Halt mit schmerzen aber für das gibts ja medis

Mit gebrochenem schulterblatt vor 2 jahren bin ich nach 3 tagen auch schon wieder auf den inlinern gefahren. Hat cool ausgeschaut. Die schleife um den arm um die schulter zu fixieren...wenn ich da nen abflug gemacht hätte...

Ohne sport geht gar nicht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2012)

ja, schultern sidn auch toll.. ac-gelenksprenung und dann 4tage tandem etapen rennen. ging echt gut, nur das der stoker das schluesselbein als ab und zu beim fahren wieder rutner druecken musste... was man nicht alles auf sich nimmt, wenn man mit dme adler auf der brust unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (27. August 2012)

Ja - werd mal Ende der Woche schauen, ob ich in meine Schuhe komme - hab schließlich auch 'ne Carbonsohle, die muss ja für irgendwas gut sein


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung Bin als mein Aussenbänderriss 2,5-3 Wochen alt war auch wieder mit Schiene gefahren


Bei mir gibts heute was neues. Da der Spider meiner XT Kurbel im Urlaub leider beim aufsetzten verbogen ist, musste ich die letzten Rennen mit ner SLX Kurbel mit Ta blättern fahren.

Da die aus meinem anderen Bike war, musste was neues her.. Zum glück gab es bei CRC nen nettes Angebot


----------



## h0rst99 (27. August 2012)

Top, die gefällt mir auch richtig gut... entweder die oder ne XTR - wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Da es eh jeder findet, kann ich auch hier den Link reinstellen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=78802


Bei mir war es noch 6 teurer


Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Lager eigentlich schon 190 Kostet, nen verdammt gutes Angebot


----------



## h0rst99 (27. August 2012)

Krass!! Ist das Lager da schon dabei?

Danke übrigens für deine Genesungswünsche


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Lager is dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (27. August 2012)




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2012)

ich liebaeugele ja mit der oder mit der specci kurbel... aber fuers erste muss die xt noch reichen :/


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

DIe Mega Exo 2fach kostet 150 weniger, kannste da net mit adaptern spielen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2012)

ne, es gibt ne bb30 auch unter 200euro.. und adapter will ich doch gerade net.


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Achso, das is ja noch besser.

Mal doof gefragt, passt die K-Force auch in die XTR lager?Laut FSA ja net.

Hab nemmich KB 190  auszugeben, wenn mir das lager flöten geht


----------



## daniel77 (27. August 2012)

Hab die K-Force am Flash, Top Kurbel !
Allerdings bekommt der Lack an den Armen schnell fiese Macken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2012)

die megaexo gibt es dochauch mit normalen stahl lager?


----------



## zuki (27. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute was neues.
> Da die aus meinem anderen Bike war, musste was neues her.. Zum glück gab es bei CRC nen nettes Angebot



Die ist schön. Hätte ich nicht eine Noir-Kurbel sehr günstig bekommen, hätte ich mir die auch gekauft.


----------



## daniel77 (27. August 2012)

Eben noch eine fÃ¼rs Taurine gekauft, thx fÃ¼r den Link madda 
Bei Lieferung nach CH nur 153â¬


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Kein Problem

Also 153 is jez echt hinterhergeworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich liebaeugele ja mit* der *oder mit der specci kurbel... aber fuers erste muss die xt noch reichen :/


Was für ein geiles Angebot


----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade ne Race Face Next SL gegönnt.
Die schönste kurbel dies gibt...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2012)

Jap das ist sie!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade ne Race Face Next SL gegönnt.
> Die schönste kurbel dies gibt...




...nicht für jeden... auch, wenn ich sie schon hatte 
Ist aber sicher _eine_ der schönsten.


----------



## reddevil72 (27. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade ne Race Face Next SL gegönnt.
> Die schönste kurbel dies gibt...



Hallo Jens

Wo sind die Bilder vom Bilderpapst?

Gruss St.


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> 
> *Wo sind die Bilder vom Bilderpapst?
> *
> ...


Echt mal


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Bei mir is der Kurbeleinbau etwas ausgeartet...


Mein Rahmen is iwe nur 66mm breit...Jetzt konnte ich noch einen Shimano Spacer auf 2mm abschleifen und Zusätzlich einbauen, damit alles passt

Bei Shimano gings immer so, aber FSA is zu präzise


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2012)

Bastelstube Madda!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. August 2012)

Oha, die Kurbel geht ja echt vom Preis her. Wenn ich nicht gerade in etwas anderes investiert hätte, würde ich schwach werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (27. August 2012)

dito 
aber gerade erst neue bremsen gekauft und heute tickets für coldplay in köln mit freundin


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2012)

Vielleicht mach ich morgen auch mal ein Bild von meiner neusten Anschaffung.
Ein '90er Giant Peloton Superlite Rennrad. Schön gemuffter Stahlrahmen.
Schaltung ist erstmal runtergeflogen und wird jetzt als SSP gefahren.

Hat sogar ne nette Kurbel mit Biopace Kettenblättern. 52-14 kann man rund um den See noch ganz gut treten. Ins Sauerland darf ich damit aber nicht 
Im Oktober wirds dann als Unirad eingesetzt.

So ähnlich sieht meins auch aus, nur mit Rennlenker und anderer Kurbel:


----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2012)

Bilderpapst

Kommt alles noch, wenn die teile da sind.

Da kommt noch einiges dazu...


----------



## unocz (27. August 2012)

Nice


----------



## maddda (27. August 2012)

Geil!

Mir haben gerade Verschließteile Geld ausser Tasche gezogen...Reifen, Bremsbeläge, Schaltzugset..., wie sich das läppert


----------



## craysor (28. August 2012)

Die FSA habe ich auch bestellt! Geht das mit dem Shimano-Lager?

@madda:Wie lange hats gedauert bis die da war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (28. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht mach ich morgen auch mal ein Bild von meiner neusten Anschaffung.
> Ein '90er Giant Peloton Superlite Rennrad. Schön gemuffter Stahlrahmen.
> Schaltung ist erstmal runtergeflogen und wird jetzt als SSP gefahren.
> 
> ...



Cooles Rad. Aber die Übersetzung ist viel zu dick! Zum Vergleich ich fahre 46/16 und das ist bei uns in der Gegend schon recht dick. 
Biopace und Singlespeed ist auch nicht so gut. Da kannst du die Kette doch gar nicht richtig spannen.
Lass uns mal eine puristische Stahlrad Ausfahrt machen. Mein Fixie wurde auch schon lange nicht mehr bewegt...


----------



## maddda (28. August 2012)

> @madda:Wie lange hats gedauert bis die da war?




So Ca 5 Werktage


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2012)

Ja das ist schon ziemlich dick. Günne-Sperrmauer-Südrand geht noch zu fahren.
Für ein kleineres KB brauche ich aber wohl ne andere Kurbel. Der LK ist nämlich auch oval.
Biopace macht bei Singlespeed erstaunlich wenig aus, dachte ja erst das geht gar nicht.

Ne Ausfahrt können wir gern auch noch diese Woche machen!


----------



## craysor (28. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So Ca 5 Werktage



Cool danke, wie ich mich freu!


----------



## maddda (28. August 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/33595-fsa-fullspeedahead-fsa-k-force-light-3-fach-carbon-kurbel



War klar, dass die ersten bald im Bikemarkt auftauchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/33595-fsa-fullspeedahead-fsa-k-force-light-3-fach-carbon-kurbel
> 
> 
> 
> War klar, dass die ersten bald im Bikemarkt auftauchen




*Hätte auch noch eine Kurbel davon. Bei Interesse -> *PN!!
Soll zum schmalen Kurs weg.

-------------------------------------


Gestern noch gejammert - heute kam überraschend die lange Stütze...

Fertig! _ ...vorerst...
_










Fotos sind nicht meine Stärke -sorry- ...

Leitungen werden die Tage gekürzt, bevor jemand schimpft! 


*EDIT:* Also auf den Bildern sieht´s echt schxxx aus..     Verdammt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2012)

Marco, sieht richtig gxxl aus 

Klasse s/w aufgebaut 


ABER der Rahmen ist zu klein. Da brauch man sich mMn nichts einreden.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2012)

das dingen ist halt einfach extrem gesloped.

bei einem M rahmen passen ja nicht mal 2 flaschen ins rahmendreieck, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Marco, sieht richtig gxxl aus
> 
> Klasse s/w aufgebaut
> 
> ...



Danke Constantin.
Das täuscht aber, wirklich!
605mm OR - Länge bei geilen 420mm Sitzrohr. Ninertypisch!!! Ist länger wie das Scandal, Liteville... und knapp 1cm kürzer wie _das mir schon fast_ zu lange Speci.

Die Bilder mit schöner Perspektive sind von der Quali mies...   Es folgen noch schönere Pics.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke Constantin.
> Das täuscht aber, wirklich!
> 605mm OR - Länge bei geilen 420mm Sitzrohr. Ninertypisch!!! Ist länger wie das Scandal, Liteville... und knapp 1cm kürzer wie _das mir schon fast_ zu lange Speci.
> 
> Die Bilder mit schöner Perspektive sind von der Quali mies...   Es folgen noch schönere Pics.


Die Stütze schaut einfach arg weit raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Stütze schaut einfach arg weit raus.



Das hat Kai auch bei seinem S.
Wie geschrieben - Ninertypisch! 
Ich habe eine 460er Stütze verbaut. Schon krass! Aber live sieht das Teil pfeilschnell aus!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooooow


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das hat Kai auch bei seinem S.
> Wie geschrieben - Ninertypisch!
> Ich habe eine 460er Stütze verbaut. Schon krass! Aber live sieht das Teil pfeilschnell aus!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooooooow


Viel Freude mit dem Teil


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2012)

mein niner? 
der rahmen steht hier so rum ....
habe das poison wieder am laufen.

morgen oder übermorgen baue ich das dingen mal auf starrgabel um.
ich glaube ich titmaringhausen waren keine schweren trails.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mein niner?
> der rahmen steht hier so rum ....
> habe das poison wieder am laufen.
> 
> ...



  Warum das????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2012)

Andere Baustelle:

Idstein24h vom letzten WE...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2012)

die fehlende flasche. 

das geht auf der langstrecke einfach nicht.
keine ahnung wie ich grafschaft überstanden hätte mit nur einer flasche.


----------



## reddevil72 (28. August 2012)

@Schweizer. Jetzt 10vor10 schauen!!!


Die spinnen, die Schweizer:
http://www.bernerzeitung.ch/region/...-noch-mit-Vignette-in-den-Wald/story/26720079

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## daniel77 (28. August 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @Schweizer. Jetzt 10vor10 schauen!!!
> 
> 
> Die spinnen, die Schweizer:
> ...



Die Schweiz hat einfach zu wenig "echte" Probleme


----------



## BENDERR (28. August 2012)

die schweizer mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2012)

> *Und der Hundebesitzer, der im Wald spazieren geht?*
> Der Fussgänger bewegt sich im Wald, ohne Schäden zu verursachen. Er  beteiligt sich indirekt an den Kosten der Waldpflege, indem er geholfen  hat, Strassen zu finanzieren.



Ja nee ist klar! Vielleicht verursacht ein Fussgänger weniger Schaden als ein MTBler aber er schwebt auch nicht durch den Wald.

Und die MTBler und Reiter beteiligen sich nicht, weil sie nichts für die Straßen bezahlt haben? So ein Schwachfug


----------



## ohneworte (29. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke Constantin.
> Das täuscht aber, wirklich!
> 605mm OR - Länge bei geilen 420mm Sitzrohr. Ninertypisch!!! Ist länger wie das Scandal, Liteville... und knapp 1cm kürzer wie _das mir schon fast_ zu lange Speci.
> 
> Die Bilder mit schöner Perspektive sind von der Quali mies...   Es folgen noch schönere Pics.



Sieht schon krass aus mit der Stütze, würde mir aber wegen der Oberrohrlaenge genauso ergehen. Von daher Geil!


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das dingen ist halt einfach extrem gesloped.
> 
> bei einem M rahmen passen ja nicht mal 2 flaschen ins rahmendreieck, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Die passen beim XTC aber auch nicht. Da gibts auch nur ein Paar Schrauben.

Mir gefällt das Niner sehr gut. Kannst du die Stütze mal wiegen? Insbesondere das Rohr interessiert mich. Ist doch eine Shannon oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)

Moin Philipp.

Bei 460mm und 31,6mm, inkl. allen Teilen  -> 221g. Echt gut. War erstaunt!


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

hi Marco.

Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Mir gefällt die Shannon wegen der Edelstahlhülse sehr gut. Das gibt ihr ein sehr klassisches Auftreten


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2012)

die ist bei mir noch immer eine alternative... aber so wie es schaut, reicht mir die token und die wiegt nur 160g. 
kannst du mal eine detail aufname des kopfes machen? hat der noch immer aluschrauben?
das war der hauptgrund, warum ich die token genommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

Mir sieht die Wippe immer etwas sehr scharfkantig aus. Ich vermute aber dass das auf den Fotos immer etwas täuscht und die nicht schlimmer ist als andere.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)

Sind Ti-Schrauben, hohler Bolzen und wie es scheint POP-Yokes.
Wippe gleich der KCNC. Die tausche ich aber noch. Habe Angst wegen den Carbonrails...
Bilder muss ich erst machen.


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

das denke ich nämlich auch. Die Carbonrails sind zwar stabil aber eben doch etwas empfindlicher.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2012)

also mit jokes udn wippe von der token hat mein kit carbonio auf dem zaboo die ganze saison keine probleme gehabt.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2012)

Zumindest der Speedy sollte vom Gestell her recht Bombproof sein. So wie ich neulich da draufgefallen bin, hätte es wohl das Ti-Gestell vom SLR verbogen. (Ganz zu schweigen von den Schmerzen die ich hatte).

Habs ja schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, aber des Niner ist einfach weltklasse. Wenn man die Titanen mal weglässt so ziemlich das schönste 29er!


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

ich habe neulich mit ner Funworkswippe an nem KitCarbonio schon ziemliche Spuren hinterlassen. Da war er noch nicht mal fest. Bin da lieber zu vorsichtig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)

Constantin, schau mal hier. Da sieht man die geo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gut..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)

Philipp, brauchst du wieder Klamottennachschub? Habe zig Trikots in M und L abzugeben, da ich einen Haufen Vereins- und HiBikeklamotten habe..?!


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

Kannst du mir mal Fotos schicken? ein oder zwei Trikots könnte ich vielleicht gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)

Erinnere mich nochmal dran. Bin auf Lehrgang bis morgen...


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

ach deshalb die ganze Zeit im Forum.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Constantin, schau mal hier. Da sieht man die geo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nenn' mich Banause, aber das geht in Richtung BMX-Rahmen.
(Nahezu gleicher Winkel von OR und Sitzstrebe)

Wie gesagt, ich will dir auch gar nicht rein reden 
Wenn's dir passt, hab' einfach deinen Spaß damit.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2012)

Jo hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Hat auch was wie die ganzen Dirtbikes!


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

Ich finds geil.

Das Geld der Versicherung ist endlich da. Es sind allerdings 400 weniger als gedacht. Sie sagten mir dass ein besseres Ghost Actium HTX 7200 bereits für 1600 zu haben sei. Der Rahmen sei deutlich besser und auch sonst habe das Rad bereits 30 Gänge und nicht nur 27. Die tollen 30 Gänge habe ich jetz. So überflüssig dass alles noch feiner wird. Da wäre ich fast ausgerastet. Ich hoffe ihr versteht warum. Die ganzen Titan und Aluschrauben -immerhin 50 - wurden damit abgetan dass neue Teile deutlich leichter wären...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2012)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Versicherungen solche doch recht genauen (wenn vll. auch nicht 100% passenden) Vergleiche heranziehen. 
Und was ich auch nicht wusste: dass dein Giant trotz 10-fach Cassette 3 Kettenblätter hat bzw. dass das überhaupt gemacht wird.
Das Niner gefällt mir übrigens auch ziemlich gut. Stützenauszug ist halt groß, aber das gibt's eben auch woanders...


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

Doch das Giant hat 30 Gänge. Das ganze ist trotzdem Müll weil viel zu fein. Das 9fach Xtr war deutlich besser und genauer.. Die Versicherung hat einen Fahrradgutachter eingeschaltet.

Fährt hier jemand die neuen Xt Bremsen? Wie sind die? Oder lieber für 200 eine gebrauchte R1 holen? Wie verhält die sich mit dem Schleifen?

Braucht hier jemand eine Elixir 7?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2012)

wenn du ne neue xt brauchst, dann kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2012)

Du solltest 1x9 versuchen  Oder zumindest die Kurbel auf 2-fach umbauen...
Ist die Elixir nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich finds geil.
> 
> Das Geld der Versicherung ist endlich da. Es sind allerdings 400â¬ weniger als gedacht. Sie sagten mir dass ein besseres Ghost Actium HTX 7200 bereits fÃ¼r 1600â¬ zu haben sei. Der Rahmen sei deutlich besser *und auch sonst habe das Rad bereits 30 GÃ¤nge und nicht nur 27*. Die tollen 30 GÃ¤nge habe ich jetz. So Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig dass alles noch feiner wird. Da wÃ¤re ich fast ausgerastet. Ich hoffe ihr versteht warum. Die ganzen Titan und Aluschrauben -immerhin 50 â¬- wurden damit abgetan dass neue Teile deutlich leichter wÃ¤ren...


Super Argument.





Nur blÃ¶d, dass du weniger bekommen hast.


----------



## InoX (29. August 2012)

Naja schaun wir mal. Der Avid Kram ist nicht mein Ding. Gefällt mir allgemein auch nicht. Alles zu rund und die Leistung und Geräusche sind auch nicht überzeugend. Bin bestimmt zu doof.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2012)

Philipp, die Bilder muß ich noch machen.
Denke morgen oder Freitag.

Zur Bremse:

Fahre selbst aktuell 2 Formulas (hatte aber schon insg. 3 oder 4).
Shimanos hatte/habe ich... warte kurz....,äääääääh.....zig Stück!

Mein Kauftip wäre Shimano. Gerade die XT hat tierisch Bumms.
Von der neuen XTR habe ich schon 2-3 Probs im Verein mitbekommen..

Nur die Optik passt zu meinen Bikes nicht. Sonst wären Shimpanso dran!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Naja schaun wir mal. Der Avid Kram ist nicht mein Ding. Gefällt mir allgemein auch nicht. Alles zu rund und die Leistung und Geräusche sind auch nicht überzeugend. Bin bestimmt zu doof.



Wart noch phillip...wenn ich mein neues aufbaue wird die Hope frei von mir.

Ich such ne günstige XT...die neue...


----------



## InoX (30. August 2012)

Ich will aber möglichst bald die Avid loswerden. Die hat auf der letzten Tour wieder nervige Faxen gemacht.


----------



## maddda (30. August 2012)

Moin Leute


Ich bin gerade etwas aufgeregt iwe...morgen gehts zu Rad am Ring, übermorgen is start. Bin mal gespannt, wie das erste mal 24h solo läuft
Das Wetter fürs WE sieht schonmal gut aus, nur 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Samstag+ Sonntag

Das Rad is schonmal fertig.





 Es gab, die schon gepostete Kurbel, Nokon Züge, Bremsbeläge und nen neuen RARA am hr(überigens hatte der  nur 429gr...PSC 2.1)
Achja fahrfertig sind es 9265gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2012)

Sieht gut aus, die Kurbel passt gut ins Gesamtbild!


----------



## reddevil72 (30. August 2012)

Kommt gut


----------



## BENDERR (30. August 2012)

kurbel passt perfekt!
war bei dir der sticker schon auf der sid so drauf, oder nachträglich geändert?
bin gerade dabei das rot aus meinem rad zu verbannen.. da müssten bei mir evtl auch neue sticker drauf.

ps: spacerturm über vorbau noch ab


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2012)

sehr schick. da passen auch die decals der kurbel perfekt. 
bei mir soltle die tage dann die schwarze x0 kommen...  irgendwann muss ich dann doch den epic rahmen auch entlacken lassen


----------



## maddda (30. August 2012)

Danke euch



> war bei dir der sticker schon auf der sid so drauf, oder nachträglich geändert?
> bin gerade dabei das rot aus meinem rad zu verbannen.. da müssten bei mir evtl auch neue sticker drauf.



Bei mir waren die schon drauf. Sind aber unterlack, war bei meiner alten Reba Sl noch net so 

Der Spacerturm bleibt erstmal, gut der Schaft steht eigentlich nur 5mm Über, ist aber nen 10mm spacer drauf, sonst bekommt man das Spiel net richtig eingestellt, weil die Kappe aufsetzt...
Was man evtl net erkennt, so im dunkeln siehts etwas hoch aus, wenn man genau guckt erkennt man den installierten Kronkorken


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, die Kurbel passt gut ins Gesamtbild!


dito!

Hot


----------



## reddevil72 (30. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs

Ist bei Euch auch so Sch....wetter? Bei uns giesst es wie aus Kübeln. Ich sehe nicht mal mehr unseren Hausberg. Egal. Morgen habe ich frei, gehe dann wohl mal den Wald umgraben...


----------



## InoX (30. August 2012)

Bei uns kommen manchmal ein paar Tropfen aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.
Grüße aus Potsdam


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2012)

Seit 6 Wochen kein Tropfen Regen


----------



## InoX (31. August 2012)

Wie war das mit dem Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. August 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zumindest der Speedy sollte vom Gestell her recht Bombproof sein. So wie ich neulich da draufgefallen bin, hätte es wohl das Ti-Gestell vom SLR verbogen. (Ganz zu schweigen von den Schmerzen die ich hatte).
> 
> Habs ja schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, aber des Niner ist einfach weltklasse. Wenn man die Titanen mal weglässt so ziemlich das schönste 29er!



Moin zusammen und schöne Grüße von der Eurobike!

Der Speedy ist definitiv vom Gestell her superstabil!.

P.S. Das Wetter ist hier am Bodensee seit gestern mit Dauerregen und 14-16 Grad!


----------



## InoX (31. August 2012)

Moin, willst du mal schnell rüber in die Schweiz und die Hopes bei Jens abholen?


----------



## ohneworte (31. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin, willst du mal schnell rüber in die Schweiz und die Hopes bei Jens abholen?



Hab kein eigenes Auto dabei...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2012)

Jep das ginge rel schnell. in ca 2h wärst du hier. Mal am abend früher fertig machen...

Jens, mach mal bilder von schönen stahlrahmen mit X12 aufnahme.

Gibts ned so viele im moment.

z.b. tannenwald ist ja da an einem dran...

Leider bin ich dieses jahr wieder mal ned auf der eurobike...


----------



## maddda (31. August 2012)

Mooin Leute, hier is schon alles fleißig am Packen, heute nammitach gehts ab zum Ring


----------



## InoX (31. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jep das ginge rel schnell. in ca 2h wärst du hier. Mal am abend früher fertig machen...
> 
> Jens, mach mal bilder von schönen stahlrahmen mit X12 aufnahme.
> 
> ...



Ein Tannenwald hätte ich auch mal fast gekauft. War schon mit dem Rocklandbiker in Verbindung. Da gings um den letzten der ersten 4 Bussards aber 920 waren mir damals zu viel. Da hat die Vernunft wieder gesiegt. War im nachhinein etwas ärgerlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. August 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Schnee?



Schnee ist kein Regen und den Schnee gab es ja nur einen Tag


----------



## InoX (31. August 2012)




----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin Leute, hier is schon alles fleißig am Packen, heute nammitach gehts ab zum Ring




viel erfolg und dass alles heile bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2012)

bei uns regent uns seit gestern fast ununterbrochen
Zum glück gaht die saison langsam dem ende zu. noch 2 marathons und ev ein cc rennen dann ist fertig für dieses jahr. 

Heute nachmittag beim tätowierer gewesen. Hab das stechen nicht mehr so in erinnerung gehabt. autsch und fertig für die erste sitzung...


----------



## InoX (31. August 2012)

Ja genau, viel Erfolg. Hoffentlich hast du eine gute und zuverlässige Unterstützung. Viel Spaß und lass es ruhig angehen!

@Jens: zeig mal. ich hätte auch wieder Lust.


----------



## hhninja81 (31. August 2012)

Moin Jungs..

Hier ist das Wetter auch nicht so doll. 

Aber über Hamburg scheint die Sonne, he´s back 





Der Fussballgott meint es wieder gut mit den Hamburgern...

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2012)

hallo jungs

gutes wetter...ich will auch.

nein nein das ganze wird erst gezeigt wenns fertig ist...ende jahr


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jep das ginge rel schnell. in ca 2h wärst du hier. Mal am abend früher fertig machen...
> 
> Jens, mach mal bilder von schönen stahlrahmen mit X12 aufnahme.
> 
> ...



Muss ja leider arbeiten...

Wer ansonsten auf der Eurobike erscheint kann mich gerne mal auf dem Übergang Ost besuchen kommen!


----------



## unocz (1. September 2012)

@onkel 
was haste denn machen lassen mit der tinte?

ps. 
moin zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. September 2012)

Moin.

Bei mir gehts heute zur Ifa. Soll ich was bestimmtes fotografieren?


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

Moin zusammen aus FN!


----------



## zuki (1. September 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs..
> 
> Hier ist das Wetter auch nicht so doll.
> 
> Aber über Hamburg scheint die Sonne, he´s back



Ja Geil-o-mat. Heute noch ein Derby Sieg und alles ist wieder im Lack!


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja Geil-o-mat. Heute noch ein Derby Sieg und alles ist wieder im Lack!



Da wäre ich fürski!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @onkel
> was haste denn machen lassen mit der tinte?
> 
> ps.
> moin zusammen




nen totenschädel mit blutspritzer und krähen dazu

Der ganze rücken zugepinselt...


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nen totenschädel mit blutspritzer und krähen dazu
> 
> Der ganze rücken zugepinselt...



Ich dachte das wird gestochen?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2012)

moin zusammen

Huete morgen gibts nen lauf mit den hunden...400hm bergauf...danach endlich mal wieder biken.

Kein regen bis jetzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2012)

hier ist es auch trocken... und ich muss meinem dad streichen helfen :/
aber ab und zu muss man sich halt fuer den renn-support revanchieren


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hier ist es auch trocken... und ich muss meinem dad streichen helfen :/
> aber ab und zu muss man sich halt fuer den renn-support revanchieren




denke ich auch sascha...ich wär froh einfach mal wieder gescheit auf den bock zu kommen.

Seit 3 wochen fast kein training mehr...viel arbeit und wennmal frei hat dann hats gepi**t.
heute sollte es dann mal klappen...
schönes streichen noch

wie gehts eigentlich deinem knie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (2. September 2012)

ich werd mich jetzt mal zu nem rennen aufmachen..
wenns so läuft wie letzte woche wär ich höchst zufrieden. 
mal sehen was so geht heute


----------



## h0rst99 (2. September 2012)

Guten Morgen...

... und viel Erfolg 

.


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Moin,

Wieder von der Eurobike Zuhause angekommen. Heute wird zur Erholung das Bike mal ausnahmsweise nicht bewegt. Außerdem hat nach 5 Tagen Abwesenheit die Familie Vorrang!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2012)

In einem monat ist es soweit.

Das treffen bei mir kann steigen.

Möchte jetzt hier nochmals nachfragen wer kommt oder eben nicht kommen kann.

Jens du kommst ja wenn nichts privates oder so in die quere kommt.

Bei den anderen weiss ich ja eigentlich nicht wirklich noch kommt.

Wenn ich die anzahl weiss kann ich auch noch in der nähe für hotelzimmer schauen.

greets jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> denke ich auch sascha...ich wär froh einfach mal wieder gescheit auf den bock zu kommen.
> 
> Seit 3 wochen fast kein training mehr...viel arbeit und wennmal frei hat dann hats gepi**t.
> heute sollte es dann mal klappen...
> ...



Dem ging es 2tage spaeter schon wieder gut. War nur eine zerrung in der muskulatur ums knie. Die hat dann halt komplett zu gemacht. Bin ja in neustadt auch wieder problemlos gefahren.
Naechste woche ist dann furtwangen dran und dann direkt taelercup in muenstertal... Und dann mal sehen, was ich noch so finde 


Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> In einem monat ist es soweit.
> 
> Das treffen bei mir kann steigen.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

so sieht es aus!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dem ging es 2tage spaeter schon wieder gut. War nur eine zerrung in der muskulatur ums knie. Die hat dann halt komplett zu gemacht. Bin ja in neustadt auch wieder problemlos gefahren.
> Naechste woche ist dann furtwangen dran und dann direkt taelercup in muenstertal... Und dann mal sehen, was ich noch so finde
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



Ironbike einsiedeln
Roc d'azur gibts ja noch was...

Ach ja, heute mal wieder 1000hm am stück gefahren udn oben dann die belohnung abgeholt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2012)

Ironbike hab ich au mal angedacht... Ist halt wieder doof mit uebernachten. Roc ist mir dieses jahr zu weit weg.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2012)

Wenn das klar geht und ich bei irgendwem mitkommen kann, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Moin,

kaum von der Eurobike wieder in der Heimat angekommen liegt hier doch glatt eine unerwartete Rechnung für mich vor. Die 2013er Red für meinen Renner liegt wohl schon zur Abholung bereit!

Aber mal sehen ob die überhaupt da noch rangeschraubt wird oder ich mir vielleicht dann doch ein Cervelo R3 Team oder R5 gönne an das die Gruppe geschraubt wird.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kaum von der Eurobike wieder in der Heimat angekommen liegt hier doch glatt eine unerwartete Rechnung für mich vor. Die 2013er Red für meinen Renner liegt wohl schon zur Abholung bereit!


Aber das ist immerhin eine positive unerwartete Rechnung. Das habe ich schon anders erlebt...


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber das ist immerhin eine positive unerwartete Rechnung. Das habe ich schon anders erlebt...



Hoffentlich ist das auch die neue Gruppe die die Kollegin da fakturieren lassen hat. Das kann ich anhand der Rechnung nämlich nicht erkennen ob das die alte oder die neue Red ist.


----------



## unocz (2. September 2012)

Also mit mir ist nicht zu rechnen @doc
Hab ja nen paar seiten zuvor erklärt warum und wieso

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Also mit mir ist nicht zu rechnen @doc
> Hab ja nen paar seiten zuvor erklärt warum und wieso
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk



Was ausserordentlich zu bedauern ist.

Für eine Pfalztour hat es allerdings meinerseits dieses Jahr zeitlich auch noch nicht gereicht. Mal sehen was der November so an Wetter und Zeit hergibt.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2012)

@Madda: Wir sehen uns wohl am Wochenende, wenn ich mir die Meldeliste so anschaue!
Bist auch in Remscheid am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn das klar geht und ich bei irgendwem mitkommen kann, wäre ich gerne dabei.
> 
> Grüße
> Marcel



Ich würde ja bei Dir rumfahren!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Also mit mir ist nicht zu rechnen @doc
> Hab ja nen paar seiten zuvor erklärt warum und wieso
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk



Kein problem. ISt ja alles ned gleich um die ecke und jeder hat nen gefüllten kalender.


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Hab ich eigentlich schon mein Schaltungsaufbewahrungslager für das Tallboy gezeigt?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @Madda: Wir sehen uns wohl am Wochenende, wenn ich mir die Meldeliste so anschaue!
> Bist auch in Remscheid am Start?



leute, ihr sollt doch nicht immer die kurzstrecke fahren.

das wird dort richtig voll dieses jahr. 
leider ist aquf der langstrecke wenig los. vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal, dass keine frau vor mir ins ziel kommt.

und sonntag gehts zum p-weg.
vorletztes jahr 41., letztes jahr 30. und dieses jahr bin ich gespannt. denke viele lizensfahrer werden auf grund der tollen regeln des bdr nicht an den start gehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich würde ja bei Dir rumfahren!



Das ist gut 
Das RAM haben wir noch nicht gesehen, die Lackierung kommt gut 

@Kai: Normalerweise fahre ich ja die Mittelstrecke, aber am Tag danach ist eben noch NRW-Cup. (Aber Chancen da in die Top 5 zu fahren sind ohnehin soooo gering)

Ja, das stimmt. Weil die Stadt kein Verein ist, kann sie kein Rennen anmelden und somit droht der BDR für Lizenzfahrer mit Sperre.


----------



## maddda (2. September 2012)

Moin bin gerade von Rad am Ring zurück. Zweiter Platz in meiner AK als Solofahrer Rennbericht könnt ihr bald auf unserer Vereinshomepage lesen




Crimson_ schrieb:


> @Madda: Wir sehen uns wohl am Wochenende, wenn ich mir die Meldeliste so anschaue!
> Bist auch in Remscheid am Start?



Jau bin da...in Remscheid aber net...erst 24h und dann am WE danach 2 Rennen wäre mir etwas viel



Iwe will ich nur noch schlafen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2012)

Saubere Leistung!
Dann mal gute Nacht


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist gut
> Das RAM haben wir noch nicht gesehen, die Lackierung kommt gut
> 
> @Kai: Normalerweise fahre ich ja die Mittelstrecke, aber am Tag danach ist eben noch NRW-Cup. (Aber Chancen da in die Top 5 zu fahren sind ohnehin soooo gering)
> ...



Das RAM habe ich günstig geschossen und wird geschlachtet. Die 2fach XTR kommt ins Tallboy, die Gabel ins AM-3 für die weiße Fox (siehe Bild unten) und der Rest sowie die gebrauchte weiße Gabel werden wieder verkauft.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ironbike einsiedeln
> Roc d'azur gibts ja noch was...
> 
> Ach ja, heute mal wieder 1000hm am stück gefahren udn oben dann die belohnung abgeholt.


----------



## h0rst99 (2. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin bin gerade von Rad am Ring zurück. Zweiter Platz in meiner AK als Solofahrer Rennbericht könnt ihr bald auf unserer Vereinshomepage lesen



Ich gratuliere !! Sauber !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (3. September 2012)

bei mir liefs heut auch (im rennen) super!!
leider bin ich fast zu spät zum start gekommen und durfte von gaaaanz hinten starten, anstatt wie geplant aus der 1./2. reihe.. dennoch 3. platz AK und 8. overall


----------



## zuki (3. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Madda



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Falsch zitiert?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2012)

meine güte seit ihr schnell unterwegs. Super sache und gratulation an euch.


----------



## zuki (3. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Falsch zitiert?



Jo. Aber Madda wird schon wissen wofür gratuliert wurde.


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Jo. Aber Madda wird schon wissen wofür gratuliert wurde.



Ich habs auch gewusst!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2012)

> bei mir liefs heut auch (im rennen) super!!
> leider bin ich fast zu spät zum start gekommen und durfte von gaaaanz hinten starten, anstatt wie geplant aus der 1./2. reihe.. dennoch 3. platz AK und 8. overall



Sauber, Glückwunsch



Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche

Bin jetzt nach guten 13 Stunden Schlaf auch wieder halbwegs Wach. Iwe sind meine Finger noch etwas taub und ich fühle mich noch etwas matsche


----------



## reddevil72 (3. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs

Glückwunsch zu den Erfolgen!!!

"Leider" hat das Euro-League-Losglück der Berner Young Boys den Tripp in die Zentralschweiz gerade abgesagt... Da ich im November noch nach Liverpool an die Anfield Road reise, kann ich das Familienprogramm nicht mit einem zusätzlichen Bike-Weekend überstrapazieren. Vor allem weil ich am nächsten Wochenende schon in Davos am Seilbahnfahren bin. Ich hoffe der Sch... schnee ist bis dann wieder weg.

Schade, aber das Fussballhighlight darf man sich nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruss St.


----------



## maddda (3. September 2012)

So wie versprochen der Rennbericht mit Bilder, ist etwas lang, aber wahr ja auch ein langes Rennen
Viel Spaß beim lesen
http://www.rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?55-24-h-Solo-Rad-am-Ring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hesse77 (3. September 2012)

Danke für den kurzweiligen Bericht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So wie versprochen der Rennbericht mit Bilder, ist etwas lang, aber wahr ja auch ein langes Rennen
> Viel Spaß beim lesen
> http://www.rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?55-24-h-Solo-Rad-am-Ring



Da ziehe ich den Hut vor! Meinen vollen Respekt!! 

Ich wünschte, der Sohn meiner Freundin hätte nur ein viertel so viel Ambitionen wie du. 

Nochmals


----------



## reddevil72 (3. September 2012)

Cooler Bericht. 24h-Rennen sind schon cool. Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr klappt's auch bei uns wieder.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2012)

24h solo gibts bei mir sicher auch mal irgendwann.
allerdings muss das noch etwas warten. bin letztes jahr mal ein 8h rennen gefahren und war danach sowas von alle. waren am ende auch immerhin 145 km. 


respekt vor so einer leistung!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2012)

Wirklich klasse, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen


----------



## InoX (4. September 2012)

Ich habe echt respekt davor was du da geschafft hast. Wenn ich bedenke wies mir zeitweise beim Heavy ging. Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolg.
Ich wäre vermutlich an der Disziplin gescheitert so langsam zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. September 2012)

moin

Erstmal danke für eure lieben Kommentare, dass motiviert wirklich




> 24h solo gibts bei mir sicher auch mal irgendwann.
> allerdings muss das noch etwas warten. bin letztes jahr mal ein 8h rennen gefahren und war danach sowas von alle. waren am ende auch immerhin 145 km.
> 
> respekt vor so einer leistung!



Du bist doch eh immer auf der Langstrecke unterwegs oder?

Dann sollteste das rein Trainingsmäßig schaffen.

Wer 6-7 Stunden im GA1 bereich fahren kann(und sich danach noch gut fühlt), der kann auch 24 Stunden GA 1 fahren.

Interessanterweise fallen die meisten einzelfahrer nicht aus, weil die Beine nicht mehr wollen.

Die Hauptausfallgründe sind:
-Magenprobleme
-Kreislaufprobleme
-Gelenkprobleme (Knie,Patella usw)
-der innere Schweinehund
-Evtl. noch Stürze wegen Konzentrationsmangel, aber eher selten.


Wenn du fragen hast...also zu Ernährung, Pausen und so kannste mich einfach fragen




> Ich habe echt respekt davor was du da geschafft hast. Wenn ich bedenke wies mir zeitweise beim Heavy ging. Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolg.
> Ich wäre vermutlich an der Disziplin gescheitert so langsam zu fahren.



Komischerweise ging es mir beim Heavy nach ca 16-18 Stunden nicht viel besser als jetzt beim Solofahren, nur die letzten 6-8 Stunden waren wirklich schlimm....

Das langsamfahren war echt doof, besonders am Anfang, aber spätestens nach 12 Uhr rechnet sich das, da fährt man dann auch ab und zu an langsam gewordenen Teamfahreren vorbei, aber auch net oft.

In der Regel wirst du halt das ganze Rennen nur überholt, es kommt halt selten vor, dass du wirklich einen direkten Konkurrenten überholst, bzw der dich, dass passiert eigentlich immer wenn einer iwe Pause macht.


----------



## InoX (4. September 2012)

6-7 Stunden GA1 sollten kein Porblem sein aber 24 h würde ich mir trotzdem nicht zutrauen. 

Ich denke dass das Sitzen zum größeren Problem wird. Wobei es sicherlich nicht mit dem Heavy vergleichbar ist, wo alles nass und verschlammt war.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke wies mir zeitweise beim Heavy ging. Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolg.



(Vielleicht muss ich erst in der Situation sein, aber) es waren doch "nur" 6 h, die ihr als Einzelfahrer fahren "musstet", oder? Und 6 h musste auch im Februar machen 
Als ich letztes Jahr meine 224 km am Stück gefahren bin, war mein größtes Problem der Rücken (ein paar Tage darauf begann dann aber das Knie rumzunerven), weil ja 'n bisschen was im Rucksack sein musste. Das war nach gut 9 h Fahrt (MTB, nicht erwähnenswerte Anzahl an hm).

P.S.: 24 h würde ich auch erstmal nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## maddda (4. September 2012)

Das Sitzen ging eingentlich...hab aber mich öfters mal rollen lassen und mich quasi "schief" auf den Sattel gesetzt, um auf ner Stelle zu sitzten, auf der ich sonst nicht sitzt

Gut ich hab fast eine ganze Tube Sitzcreme verbraucht


----------



## InoX (4. September 2012)

Naja bei uns war die Nacht das Problem in der wir dann im dicksten Regen nur noch zu zweit gefahren sind und nass bis auf die Knochen warne. Die mangelnde Erfahrung mit der passenden Ernährung kam dann noch dazu. Aber man lernt ja.


----------



## zuki (4. September 2012)

Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Rad am Ring total versagt und pech gehabt. Es gab eine regelrechte Wespenplage und im einzigen technischen Abschnitt, hat mich eine Wespe in Runde 2 gestochen. Ich war so verdattert, dass ich mich in der ersten Kehre danach hingelegt hatte.

Die Hinterradbremse und Moral war danach im Eimer. Mit der Hitze kam ich gar nicht klar. Jedenfalls hatte ich dann nur noch ein paar Spaßrunden gedreht und hauptsächlich zugeschaut. Nächstes Jahr werde ich es noch einmal versuchen. Obwohl ich ja ein vierer oder achter Team hier aus dem Forum auch schick fänd.


----------



## maddda (4. September 2012)

> Naja bei uns war die Nacht das Problem in der wir dann im dicksten Regen nur noch zu zweit gefahren sind und nass bis auf die Knochen warne. Die mangelnde Erfahrung mit der passenden Ernährung kam dann noch dazu. Aber man lernt ja.



Wenn es bei Rad am Ring so Nass gewesen wäre ich evtl auch net durchgekommen.
Kalt is ja egal, da ziehste ein paar mehr Klamotten an und gut, aber nass is halt nass ne



> Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Rad am Ring total versagt und pech gehabt. Es gab eine regelrechte Wespenplage und im einzigen technischen Abschnitt, hat mich eine Wespe in Runde 2 gestochen. Ich war so verdattert, dass ich mich in der ersten Kehre danach hingelegt hatte.
> 
> Die Hinterradbremse und Moral war danach im Eimer. Mit der Hitze kam ich gar nicht klar. Jedenfalls hatte ich dann nur noch ein paar Spaßrunden gedreht und hauptsächlich zugeschaut. Nächstes Jahr werde ich es noch einmal versuchen. Obwohl ich ja ein vierer oder achter Team hier aus dem Forum auch schick fänd.



Am Anfang sind soloche sachen natürlich total Banane, versuch es nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall noch einmal. Ich denke mal ich bin auch wieder dabei

Btw Ring und kleiner Finger sind an meinen beiden Händen seit gestern morgen Taub...langsam gehts wieder, aber es nervt total-.-^^


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Dann sollteste das rein Trainingsmäßig schaffen.



training? 

was ist das?


----------



## maddda (4. September 2012)

::d


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Es gab eine regelrechte Wespenplage und im einzigen technischen Abschnitt, hat mich eine Wespe in Runde 2 gestochen.



sowas hatte ich letztes jahr beim 3 täler marathon in titmaringshausen.

ich stand mit ganz hinten, der böllerschuß ertönt, die umliegenden täler zittern, alle fahren los und ich stehe da.

da hat mich doch tatsächlich genau beim startschuß ne wespe in den nacken gestochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (4. September 2012)

@madda: Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall. Ist ja ein Erlebnis auf dem Ring zu fahren.

@k_star: Gutes timing . Bringt einen auf jedenfall ganz schön aus dem Konzept.


----------



## ohneworte (4. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Rad am Ring total versagt und pech gehabt. Es gab eine regelrechte Wespenplage und im einzigen technischen Abschnitt, hat mich eine Wespe in Runde 2 gestochen. Ich war so verdattert, dass ich mich in der ersten Kehre danach hingelegt hatte.
> 
> Die Hinterradbremse und Moral war danach im Eimer. Mit der Hitze kam ich gar nicht klar. Jedenfalls hatte ich dann nur noch ein paar Spaßrunden gedreht und hauptsächlich zugeschaut. Nächstes Jahr werde ich es noch einmal versuchen. Obwohl ich ja ein vierer oder achter Team hier aus dem Forum auch schick fänd.



Forumsachter wuerde ich auch begrüßen!


----------



## zuki (5. September 2012)

Das können wir gerne angehen. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## BENDERR (5. September 2012)

da wär ich evtl auch dabei


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2012)

Ich seh schon, der wird ziemlich schnell!
Dabei? Natürlich!


----------



## maddda (5. September 2012)

ICh fahr wieder alleine...das war einfach zu geil. Man sieht sich dann auffer strecke


----------



## h0rst99 (5. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh fahr wieder alleine...das war einfach zu geil. Man sieht sich dann auffer strecke


----------



## BENDERR (5. September 2012)

fährt von euch eigntl irgendjemand in nem team oder alle auf eigene kappe?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2012)

Meinst du jetzt auf die 24h Rennen bezogen oder überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. September 2012)

oh sorry, das war etwas missverständlich.
meinte generell ob die rennfahrer hier einem team angehören.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2012)

Also ich fahre für einen lokalen Verein: RC Victoria Neheim
Die Soester sind zwar näher für mich, fahren aber nur RTFs und ab und zu mal ne CTF.

So grade mal die Naben für das Projekt Tubular 29" bestellt.


----------



## maddda (5. September 2012)

Ich fahr fürn RSC Niederrhein...


Verein ist schon rein aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen besser


----------



## zuki (5. September 2012)

Ich bin Mitglied im MTB RheinBerg. Aber ich nehme an Veranstaltungen nicht als Vereinsstarter teil. Aus Zeitmangel wg. Job kann man irgendwann eh kaum noch die Angebote von Sportvereinen nutzen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2012)

ich fahr als einzelkämpfer.


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2012)

Auch Einzelkämpfer und nur selten bei irgendwelchen Rennveranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2012)

p.s. 

und wenns geht, dann jedes wochenende bei einem rennen.

vorraussetzung dafür ist, dass ein rennen im umkreis von 150, max. 200 km stattfindet.


----------



## reddevil72 (6. September 2012)

Nacht zusammen. Achter am Ring, wieso nicht? Wär sicher spassig. Ich fahr für Thömus, in der Fun-Fraktion. Die Jungs vom Trade-Team sind andere Liga. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1045070


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

So lange Rad am Ring mit der Eurobike auf ein Wochenende fallen bin ich für den Ring raus.


----------



## zuki (6. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So lange Rad am Ring mit der Eurobike auf ein Wochenende fallen bin ich für den Ring raus.



Das gab es doch bisher nur einmal.

2013, z.B. Rad am Ring: 06.09. bis 08.09.

Eurobike: 28.08. bis 31.08.2013


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> das gab es doch bisher nur einmal.
> 
> 2013, z.b. Rad am ring: 06.09. Bis 08.09.
> 
> Eurobike: 28.08. Bis 31.08.2013



ok!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2012)

forums 8er? mit welcher "zielsetzung"?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2012)

Gewinnen


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2012)

das wird wohl nichts!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2012)

Ich bin ohnehin noch kein 24h Rennen gefahren, weiß also nicht was bei so einer Aktion auf mich zukommt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2012)

Wären es nicht fast 700 km Fahrt, würde mich so'n 8er auch reizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. September 2012)

machste halt verlängertes urlaubs-wochenende in der eifel


----------



## zuki (6. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wären es nicht fast 700 km Fahrt, würde mich so'n 8er auch reizen.



Ist ja noch was Zeit bis dahin. Sobald die Anmeldung eröffnet ist, können wir ja hier konkret Zusagen sammeln.
Das mit dem Gewinnen wird mit mir als Ballast vielleicht nicht so leicht . Zur Not mache ich den Betreuer und Teammechaniker.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2012)

hier im forum gibts nicht viele fahrer die leistungsmäßig auf dem stand der orangenen sind. von daher braucht man sich ums gewinnen keine gedanken machen.

vor allem war das dieses jahr nicht mal die bestbesetzung.


ich bin bei einem achter definitiv nicht dabei.
24h fahre ich maximal im vierer, da mir sonst die zeiten zwischen den einzelnen turns zu lang wird. zudem möchte ich nach so einem event nicht mehr alleine stehen können, und das wird beim achter schwierig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2012)

kommt drauf an wie du das angehst... als ich 8er mit supernova gefahren bin (unter anderem auch 8er weltmeister geworden) ging es mir danach als nicht mehr so drall...
vor jeder runde 15min warmfahren, dann eine runde all out (100% voll im eb) dann pause und von neuem.
bei der wm in ruhpolding war ich danach komplet im eimer! aber du hast recht nach dem 4er in finale lag ich nach derl etzten rudne bei den sanis im zelt, da mir der kreislauf im zielbereich zusammen ist...

gerade nochmal geschaut... haben die die strecke verkuerzt? mit dem supernova team hatten wir 2007 6runden mehr, als der diesjahrige sieger.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2012)

laut angaben auf der homepage, bzw. im bericht von alex stehen 613 km.
73 runden waren es. das macht also 8,4 km pro runde.

sucht hier jemand noch eine gute und im verhÃ¤ltnis gÃ¼nstige hose?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k746/a43710/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html

hmm, wieder 10â¬ teurer.
habe mir 2 stÃ¼ck zu je 59,95â¬ gekauft. ist dann meine 3. sugoi rs. :d


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2012)

Wenns soweit ist kann man hier ja immernoch mal die Köpfe zusammenstecken. Im Vordergrund steht da denke ich sowieso erstmal der Spaß


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ist ja noch was Zeit bis dahin. Sobald die Anmeldung eröffnet ist, können wir ja hier konkret Zusagen sammeln.
> Das mit dem Gewinnen wird mit mir als Ballast vielleicht nicht so leicht . Zur Not mache ich den Betreuer und Teammechaniker.



Ich muss in diesem Dezember auch erst einmal wieder bei fast 0 anfangen.
Aber mal schauen. Wenn's doch passt und wer aus der Gegend mitkäme...


----------



## zuki (6. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich muss in diesem Dezember auch erst einmal wieder bei fast 0 anfangen.
> Aber mal schauen. Wenn's doch passt und wer aus der Gegend mitkäme...



Vielleicht liest ja ein ein gewisser bikeaddicted mit .

Ansonsten meine ich auch, dass bei einem Achter (oder auch Vierer) aus dem Forum der Spaß zählt. Der sportliche Ehrgeiz ist aber ganz sicher auch vorhanden. Wir können ja dann schauen. Ich halte mal den Anmeldestart im Auge!


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,

habt ihr schon mal mit über 30 Km/h auf der Straße Probleme bekommen und seid wie ein nasser Sack einfach ins Trudeln gekommen und dann gestürzt? 

Alter, hab ich jetzt Nacken und Rippen....

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2012)

was hast du denn gemacht???


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

Nach der Bikerunde auf der Straße mit Speed nach Hause weil es dunkel wurde. Plötzlich wurde mir schwarz vor Augen und ich konnte leider nicht schnell genug stoppen. Danach ist kurz zappenduster und als ich wieder zu mir kam lag ich auf der Strasse.

Eine gute Freundin von mir kam mir entgegen und sagte das ins Trudeln gekommen bin und dann wie ein nasser Sack gestürzt wäre. Die hat mich dann eingesammelt und mit dem Auto nach Hause gebracht.

Ich denke das ich sie morgen früh wiedersehen werde, die ist Arzthelferin bei meinem Ersatzhausarzt (meiner hat Freitags geschlossen) und ich werde mich morgen mal durchchecken lassen und somit morgen nicht arbeiten.


----------



## InoX (6. September 2012)

Hui das klingt ja nicht gut. 

Leider gehen 24 Stundenrennen so ins Geld. Die Benzinkosten könnte man sich ja teilen. 
Bikeaddicted fährt nur noch Rennrad "duckundweg".

Ich muss mal das 12 Stundending klar machen fällt mir gerade ein. sry
Schick mir mal deine Daten an [email protected]


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

Ich hab mir da vielleicht ein wenig zu viel zugemutet in den letzten Tagen. Eurobike mit verhältnismäßig viel Alkohol und viel zu wenig Schlaf in den fünf Tagen.

Dann ohne Pause gleich Montag  wieder in die Vollen beim Job, Dienstag Abend Deisterrunde und Heute Tempo auf dem Trail gebolzt wobei ich dann auch noch zu wenig den Tag über getrunken habe...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2012)

War wohl eine sehr ungünstige Kombination!
Aber dann lass dich mal durchchecken, vorsicht ist ja besser als nachsicht.
Alles gute


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War wohl eine sehr ungünstige Kombination!
> Aber dann lass dich mal durchchecken, vorsicht ist ja besser als nachsicht.
> Alles gute



Bin wohl über den Lenker abgestiegen mir dabei den Lenker in die Rippen bekommen und dann mit dem Kopf bzw. Rücken auf den Asphalt geknallt. Zumindestens hatte ich erhebliche Mühe mit den Rückenschmerzen wieder auf die Beine zu kommen. 

Und ich habe so gut wie keine Schürfwunden an Armen und vor allem Beinen, wäre eine logische Erklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nach der Bikerunde auf der Straße mit Speed nach Hause weil es dunkel wurde. Plötzlich wurde mir schwarz vor Augen und ich konnte leider nicht schnell genug stoppen. Danach ist kurz zappenduster und als ich wieder zu mir kam lag ich auf der Strasse.



Hattest du vorher irgendwie so ein komisches Gefühl und hast "Sterne" gesehen? Ist mir vor einigen Jahren mal passiert, da bin ich am Frühstückstisch abgeklappt, aus dem Nichts. Ein paar Minuten später war ich wieder topfit, war dann aber beim Arzt und der meinte, dass es normal sei, dass einem sowas mal passiert... Dazu gab's noch ein nettes Schlafentzugs-EEG...



InoX schrieb:


> Leider gehen 24 Stundenrennen so ins Geld. Die Benzinkosten könnte man sich ja teilen.



Deswegen auch mein Einwand mit der Entfernung aus Berlin. Wenn's ganz blöd läuft, wohne ich dann noch in Schleswig-Holstein, das wäre dann der Supergau (sehr übertrieben ausgedrückt). Lass uns erstmal Heavy24 und das 12-h-Ding machen...



InoX schrieb:


> Ich muss mal das 12 Stundending klar machen fällt mir gerade ein. sry
> Schick mir mal deine Daten an [email protected]



Nimm mal lieber deine E-Mail-Adresse hier raus  Mail is raus...

Ach... Wo ist eigentlich Maik abgeblieben? Ist Usedom versunken?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hattest du vorher irgendwie so ein komisches Gefühl und hast "Sterne" gesehen? Ist mir vor einigen Jahren mal passiert, da bin ich am Frühstückstisch abgeklappt, aus dem Nichts. Ein paar Minuten später war ich wieder topfit, war dann aber beim Arzt und der meinte, dass es normal sei, dass einem sowas mal passiert... Dazu gab's noch ein nettes Schlafentzugs-EEG...



Wenn ichs mir so recht überlege, ist mir sowas auch schon passiert.
Morgens nach dem aufstehen pinkeln gegangen (Urinal) und dann sternchensehend rückwärts in die Dusche gefallen. Zum Glück nicht viel passiert und ich hatte nur ein paar blaue Flecken


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. September 2012)

Die Ärztin meinte, das passiere vielen in der Jugend...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2012)

Und ich dachte Jens wäre schon älter?!


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hattest du vorher irgendwie so ein komisches Gefühl und hast "Sterne" gesehen? Ist mir vor einigen Jahren mal passiert, da bin ich am Frühstückstisch abgeklappt, aus dem Nichts. Ein paar Minuten später war ich wieder topfit, war dann aber beim Arzt und der meinte, dass es normal sei, dass einem sowas mal passiert... Dazu gab's noch ein nettes Schlafentzugs-EEG...
> 
> ?



Genau So!


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Ärztin meinte, das passiere vielen in der Jugend...



Merci!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. September 2012)

moin jens, erst mal gute besserung.

Was machst du denn für sachen. Alk und vollgas im job und rad verträgt sich nicht.

tiefer blutdruck ist meistens die ursache für sowas. Hab ich auch mal ab und an. Aufstehen und schwummrig vor den augen.

Beim biken hab ich das allerdings noch nie gehabt.

Lass dich checken und dann mal bischen ruhe gönnen. 

Da werd ich dann mal trails für alte männer raussuchen bei mir


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2012)

mir ist einmal beim mit gewalt das zielgewicht der sportaerzte runterhungern ploetzlich beim biken schlecht geworden, schwarz vor den augen, nur noch blotzen und dann hab ich nur noch gespuehrt wie ich in den gott sei dank weichen waldboden eingeschlagen bin... da ging dann das licht wieder an.

seit dem bleib ich da mind 2kg drueber


----------



## h0rst99 (7. September 2012)

Oha... ich wünsche auch gute Bessererung!!


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mir ist einmal beim mit gewalt das zielgewicht der sportaerzte runterhungern ploetzlich beim biken schlecht geworden, schwarz vor den augen, nur noch blotzen und dann hab ich nur noch gespuehrt wie ich in den gott sei dank weichen waldboden eingeschlagen bin... da ging dann das licht wieder an.
> 
> seit dem bleib ich da mind 2kg drueber



Leider war es bei mir auf dem Asphalt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (7. September 2012)

Morgen Jungs

Unterscheidet mal grundsätzlich 2Sparten von "Wegtreten". 
1) schwarz- und schummrigwerden beim Aufstehen, Klo, etc., auch vasovagale Synkope genannt, ist häufig, meist die Folge eines tiefen Blutdrucks und ungenügender Regulation und eigentlich total ungefährlich. Dein Arzt wird hier nicht mehr vom Zaun reissen als eine körperliche Untersuchung und Blutdruckmessung.

2) "Wegtreten" unter Belastung, vor allem noch mit Bewusstlosigkeit vor dem Aufkommen (also nicht als Folge einer Gehirnerschütterung) ist da eine andere Liga. Hier können ein paar andere Sachen dahinterstecken. Die Abklärungen werden hier weiter gehen müssen. Sicher EKG , EEG, evtl Belastungsuntersuchungen, Schlafentzug-, etc. Das Bittere, zumindest in der CH, ist, dass Du je nach Resultaten den Führerausweis abgibst. Wegen Risiko eines Ereignisses beim Fahren. 

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Und wenns nur der Lebenswandel war, den Schuss vor den Bug ernst nehmen. 

Gruss St.


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

Ist die Blutdrucknummer wie am Anfang des Jahres, nach der Einnahme des Medikaments hatte ich das ca. 2 Monate wegen der Blutdruckumstellung ( kardiologenbesuch) häufiger mal. 

Hab aber aufgrund der derzeitigen stressigen Situation mehrfach versäumt das Zeug einzunehmen. Da muss ich dann doch noch deutlich konsequenter werden.

Und jetzt geht's erst einmal zum Doc!


----------



## zuki (7. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs
> 
> Das Bittere, zumindest in der CH, ist, dass Du je nach Resultaten den Führerausweis abgibst. Wegen Risiko eines Ereignisses beim Fahren.



Auch gute Besserung von meiner Seite und ich drücke die Daumen, dass es "nur" eine Überanstrengung war. 
Du hast ja anscheinend Glück im Unglück gehabt, was den Aufschlag betrifft.

@reddevil72: Nein, so etwas gibt es in D nicht. Das fällt unter die ärztliche Schweigepflicht. In manchen Fällen muss man sagen, LEIDER:

http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/horr...te-schon-viele-unfaelle,5067140,11037054.html


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das Bittere, zumindest in der CH, ist, dass Du je nach Resultaten den Führerausweis abgibst. Wegen Risiko eines Ereignisses beim Fahren.



sinnvolle regelung!

anfang der woche habe ich von einem unfall mit todesfolge gelessen.
ursache: ohnmacht hinter dem steuer.


----------



## maddda (7. September 2012)

Von mir auch gute Besserung

Das mit dem Führerschein finde ich auch nicht schlecht...




BTW: Wer is alles von euch morgen in Titmaringhausen auffer Nutrixxion Trophy/Hessenmeisterschaft?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. September 2012)

Ja, hier!


----------



## maddda (7. September 2012)

Jawoll 

Lang mittel oder kurz?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. September 2012)

Kurz und schmerzvoll. Bin schon seit 2 Jahren keine Kurzstrecke mehr gefahren.


----------



## maddda (7. September 2012)

Ich fahr auch kurz Endlich mal wieder richtig gas geben, nach dem 24h Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kurz und schmerzvoll. Bin schon seit 2 Jahren keine Kurzstrecke mehr gefahren.



Kurz und schmerzvoll kenn ich jetzt auch. Kurz gestürzt und jetzt schmerzvoll ein paar Tage Leiden.

Rippen- und Rückenprellung sowie gezerrter Halsmuskel. Das dauert bis zum schmerzfreien Tage!


----------



## unocz (7. September 2012)

gute besserung jens


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

Danke an alle!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Jens wäre schon älter?!



War ja auch ganz allgemein gesprochen 



maddda schrieb:


> Das mit dem Führerschein finde ich auch nicht schlecht...



Definitiv. Epileptiker müssen "schließlich auch" (klingt ziemlich doof) ihren Führerschein ebenfalls abgeben, wenn sie nicht nachweisen können, über einen bestimmten Zeitraum anfallfrei gewesen zu sein. Zumindest soweit ich weiß...


----------



## reddevil72 (7. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Auch gute Besserung von meiner Seite und ich drücke die Daumen, dass es "nur" eine Überanstrengung war.
> Du hast ja anscheinend Glück im Unglück gehabt, was den Aufschlag betrifft.
> 
> @reddevil72: Nein, so etwas gibt es in D nicht. Das fällt unter die ärztliche Schweigepflicht. In manchen Fällen muss man sagen, LEIDER:
> ...



Ich kenne die juristisch-medizinische Sachlage in D nicht. Aber ich habe in der CH in gewissen Situationen ein Melderecht (will heissen es steht in meinem Ermessen), in anderen sogar eine Meldepflicht.


----------



## maddda (8. September 2012)

Morgen...Ach leute is das früh

Gleich gehts zum 3 Tälermarathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2012)

Vor 15 Minuten aufgestanden. 
Bei mir gehts in ner Stunde erst los


----------



## maddda (8. September 2012)

Jez bin ich neidisch Wir sehen uns dann da ich fahr jez los


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

Moin,

Die Nackenstarre hat sich fast in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Die Rippen und der Rücken im linken Schulterblattbereich sind aber noch schwer angeschlagen.

Vielleicht setze ich mich bei dem schoenen Wetter noch für eine Stunde aufs Rad. Wird wenn aber bloß eine langsame Tour außerhalb jeglichen Fahrerwechseln Anspruchs.

Das war im übrigen am Donnerstag die typische Nummer aus dem Januar bei der Einstellung des Blutdrucks. Das passierte da auch ausschließlich bei stärker körperlicher Beanspruchung und somit stark schwankendem Blutdruck. Ich muss also dringend darauf achten wirklich jeden morgen das Medikament hierfür einzuwerfen und nach wirklichen Stressmomenten ein wenig zurückzustecken.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## zuki (8. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die juristisch-medizinische Sachlage in D nicht. Aber ich habe in der CH in gewissen Situationen ein Melderecht (will heissen es steht in meinem Ermessen), in anderen sogar eine Meldepflicht.



Ich meine in D gibt es fast keinen Grund (außer eine direkte Gefahr für Leib und Leben anderer, wenn z.B. ein Patient konkrete Mordabsichten äußern würde), dass ein Arzt die Schweigepflicht brechen darf. Hier in Deutschland haben wir natürlich eine unrühmliche Geschichte, die eine solche Verschwiegenheit absolut begründet...

*@ohneworte: *Leg mal lieber eine Pause ein. Es geht auch mal ohne Training.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich meine in D gibt es fast keinen Grund (außer eine direkte Gefahr für Leib und Leben anderer, wenn z.B. ein Patient konkrete Mordabsichten äußern würde), dass ein Arzt die Schweigepflicht brechen darf. Hier in Deutschland haben wir natürlich eine unrühmliche Geschichte, die eine solche Verschwiegenheit absolut begründet...
> 
> *@ohneworte: *Leg mal lieber eine Pause ein. Es geht auch mal ohne Training.



Keine Sorge, Radfahren fällt für Heute aus. Wir waren vorhin unsere Wochenendeinkaeufe tätigen und ich bin jetzt völlig erledigt. Ich setze mich jetzt in den Buerostuhl (da kann ich es mit dem Rücken am Besten aushalten) und versuche den restlichen Tag zu genießen.

Soviel Vernunft ist dann doch noch vorhanden.


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

Da ist das Ding!

Kette fehlt noch und der vordere Reifen wird getauscht wenn er runter ist. Den Vorbau werde ich dann mit dem schwarzen vom Giant ersetzen wenn da mal ein leichterer kommt. 
Gekostet hat das Ding jetzt 515 â¬. Damit bin ich zufrieden.
Gewicht liegt ohne Kette noch bei 8,7 kg also werde ich unter 9 bleiben. Auch das ist gut wie ich finde.

Dem Sattel gebe ich nochmal eine Chance.

Aber hier die Bilder:


















Der Conti 4000 S wiegt lediglich 199g. Ich habe anscheinend auch mal GlÃ¼ck gehabt.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2012)

gerade CC WM am schaune...gibts da auch andere als schweizer in den ersten 10???
Sorry aber heute gibt höchstens noch Fontana der es machen kann...hoffe mal nicht


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

Ist echt anstrengend. Immerhin ist Schurter noch nicht auf 1


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2012)

Das kommt noch

Hab gerade gesehen, dass der Kaputt alias Kabush immer noch unterwegs ist. Er ist ja eigentlich nur teammanager...Also frischi mach ma...


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding!
> 
> Kette fehlt noch und der vordere Reifen wird getauscht wenn er runter ist. Den Vorbau werde ich dann mit dem schwarzen vom Giant ersetzen wenn da mal ein leichterer kommt.
> Gekostet hat das Ding jetzt 515 . Damit bin ich zufrieden.
> ...



Sauber, bis auf das Lenkerband durchaus gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

Boah, ich hab jetzt auch noch son bescheidenen Husten aus den Bronchien! Hatte ich noch nie und ausgerechnet jetzt mit der besch.... Rückenprellung (an den Rippen schmerzt die Husterei nicht)!

Wenn es schon Sch.... läuft dann läuft es halt Sch....!


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

Das Lenkerband ist ein kleiner Protest gegen das ganze schwarz. irgendwie muss ein Rad ja auffallen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Lenkerband ist ein kleiner Protest gegen das ganze schwarz. irgendwie muss ein Rad ja auffallen.



Blau einfarbig?

Im Übrigen kannst Du den Reifen bei Conti reklamieren. Da ist nicht genug Material drin was von Conti als Reklamation anerkannt wird!


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Blau einfarbig?
> 
> Im Übrigen kannst Du den Reifen bei Conti reklamieren. Da ist nicht genug Material drin was von Conti als Reklamation anerkannt wird!





werde es erstmal fahren. finde die Farbe gar nicht so schlecht und wenn der vordere Reifen auch noch schwarz wird dann passt das. Die Blautöne harmonieren ganz gut. (Lenkerband, Sattel, Salsa Liplock)


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

selbst bei Schurter quitschen die Avidbremsen... tolle Werbung.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

Jetzt gibt es mal ein paar andere Fotos als üblich:

Nur ein paar Kratzer von außen



und doch noch eine gestauchte Außenhaut



und von innen sieht man dann das Maleur!






Ich kann da nur der jetzt "toten" Kopfbedeckung Danke sagen. An der Birne hab ich glücklicherweise nichts abbekommen!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> selbst bei Schurter quitschen die Avidbremsen... tolle Werbung.



Hab deine schon abmontierft und liegen bereit für den versand. Bald ist es aus mit quiiiitschen. Die hope ist am anbrausen...

Ach ja noch was...wer hats erfunden??? Die schweizer...heute ist ein guter tag...schalalaaaaaaaa


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab deine schon abmontierft und liegen bereit für den versand. Bald ist es aus mit quiiiitschen. Die hope ist am anbrausen.


----------



## maddda (8. September 2012)

Meine avid macht auch probleme. Ich bekomme die verdammten neuen Bremsbeläge net schleffrei. Musste fürs rennen ein paar ausm Freeridehardtail reintun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab deine schon abmontierft und liegen bereit für den versand. Bald ist es aus mit quiiiitschen. Die hope ist am anbrausen...
> 
> Ach ja noch was...wer hats erfunden??? Die schweizer...heute ist ein guter tag...schalalaaaaaaaa



Schon wieder Hope von dir?  Gute Sache.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Meine avid macht auch probleme. Ich bekomme die verdammten neuen Bremsbeläge net schleffrei. Musste fürs rennen ein paar ausm Freeridehardtail reintun



Ist nicht ganz ungewöhnlich mit dem Schleifen.


----------



## maddda (8. September 2012)

Jup kennt so ziemlich jeder avid fahrer


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab deine schon abmontierft und liegen bereit für den versand. Bald ist es aus mit quiiiitschen. Die hope ist am anbrausen...
> 
> Ach ja noch was...wer hats erfunden??? Die schweizer...heute ist ein guter tag...schalalaaaaaaaa



Beim Wetter will ich Dir ja Recht geben, nur ohne dabei auf nem Samstag nicht Biken können...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schon wieder Hope von dir?  Gute Sache.



entwicklungshilfre ist da gefragt... sorry

Ne, passt einfach nicht mehr zu meinem neuen projekt und brauch ne bremse mit mehr bums...


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> entwicklungshilfre ist da gefragt... sorry
> 
> Ne, passt einfach nicht mehr zu meinem neuen projekt und brauch ne bremse mit mehr bums...



Code?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (8. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup kennt so ziemlich jeder avid fahrer



Ich nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Code?



Ne ne wird ne r1. Das reicht. Kaun gekauft wird hier im markt wieder ne neue xt für 150.- verkauft

Na ja. So hab ich dann überall die gleiche bremse dran. R1 oder R1/RX.

Beläge sind dann überall gleich.


----------



## InoX (8. September 2012)

Naja mal schaun. Das schöne an der Hope ist ja, dass ich einfach die Bremssättel tauschen kann. Vielleicht kommen ja mal die X2 Sättel. Die schönen alten MiniHebel mit den neuen Sätteln wären was feines. die sollen ja angeblich 15% mehr Bremsleistung generieren...


Der Helm hat ja wirklich geschützt. Zeigt nochmal die Notwendigkeit.


----------



## daniel77 (9. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht 
Finde die Avid Elixir (Fahre eine CR und ein R) von Bremsleistung und PLV sehr gut. Die Probleme mit der Schleiferei mit neuen Bremsbelägen kommt von der seriebmässigen Überfüllung mit DOT. Einfach mal kurz die Entlüftungsschraube am Bremshebel öffnen, ein, zwei Tropfen DOT ablassen und schon klappts schleiffrei.

War gestern mal wieder bei besten Wetter auf meinem Lieblingstrail unterwegs (Bürenflue-Trail) 




Blick in den Schwarzwald


----------



## zuki (9. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht
> Avid Elixir (Fahre eine CR und ein R)



Dito.
Wenn ich das auf dem Foto richtig sehe, fahren wir auch farblich die gleiche CR.

Hat hier jemand übrigens Erfahrung mit den SRAM Attack Drehgriffen? Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Drehgriffen fahren und die erscheinen mir recht günstig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k419/a29617/attack-schaltdrehgriffe-im-set-3-9-fach.html

Was ist von den Dingern zu halten?


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

Moin,

heute das erste mal seit Donnerstag kurz auf dem Bike gewesen. Allerdigs nur zum Brötchenholen,  für den sportlichen Einsatz brauche ich wohl noch ein paar Taage...

Dann starte ich halt ersst wieder bei schlechtem Wetter!

Grüße
Jens

@zuki

Normalerweise funktionieren die Rockets richtig gut!


----------



## zuki (9. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> @zuki
> ...



Bedankt Jens. Das sind übrigens die Attack. Rockets gibt es wohl nicht mehr? Aber bei dem Preis kann man es ja mal riskieren...


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Bedankt Jens. Das sind übrigens die Attack. Rockets gibt es wohl nicht mehr? Aber bei dem Preis kann man es ja mal riskieren...



Sorry, ich meinte auch die Attack!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2012)

Schalten tuen sie ganz gut. Aber am starrbike taten mir damit brutalst die hande weh. Mit den x0 geht es dagegeb echt gut. Mit federgabel war es aber kein problem.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schalten tuen sie ganz gut. Aber am starrbike taten mir damit brutalst die hande weh. Mit den x0 geht es dagegeb echt gut. Mit federgabel war es aber kein problem.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



Mit den X0 kannst Du aber kein Shimano schalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. September 2012)

so, mein letztes offizielles rennen gefahren. Das nächste ist dann ironbike einsiedel mit freundin in der mixtwertung.

Heute wars ned gerade mein tag. 43. AK und 133. overall.

Jetzt nur noch geniessen zu hause mit glace (eis)

greets jungs


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2012)

bei mir lief es gestern nicht, aber dafür heute gefühlt besser.

gestern 3 täler marathon in titmaringhausen über 107 km und heute p-weg in plettenberg über 88 km.

der p-weg ist echt ein highlight.
super orga, nette strecke und das drumherum passt auch.
super vielle zuschauer überall verteilt an der strecke die jeden lautstark anfeuern.
sowas habe ich noch nirgendwo anders erlebt.


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei mir lief es gestern nicht, aber dafür heute gefühlt besser.
> 
> gestern 3 täler marathon in titmaringhausen über 107 km und heute p-weg in plettenberg über 88 km.
> 
> ...



Vattenfall Cyclassics


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei mir lief es gestern nicht, aber dafür heute gefühlt besser.
> 
> gestern 3 täler marathon in titmaringhausen über 107 km und heute p-weg in plettenberg über 88 km.
> 
> ...



Alter Falter!

3 Runden in Titmaringhausen 
Ich bin ja nur eine gefahren und das hat mir gereicht, wobei Kurzstrecke ja schon nett ist.
Bevor man richtig k.o. ist, ist man schon fertig 

Dann hab ich noch madda persönlich kennengelernt 
Wir sind am Anfang ein Stück zusammen gefahren und dann haben wir uns im Ziel wieder getroffen.
Ich wurde 7. Ak und 13. Gesamt und er 8. 


Heute stand noch das CC-Rennen in Remscheid auf dem Plan. Dieses Jahr trocken und ohne Matsche.
Der Start war wir viel zu schnell und bergab konnte ich auch noch nicht wieder richtig laufen lassen. Aber Runde um Runde wurde es besser.
In der letzten Runde hab ich am Anstieg doch glatt noch 3 Leute aus der AK überholt sowie diesen Niederländer (Foto).

Da mein Vater in der Wechselzone war, gibts keine Bilder aus dem Gelände. Vielleicht hat ja madda noch was? 








Für mich war es wie ein kleiner Sieg, da ich bei den Lizenz XC-Rennen fast nur hinterher fahre und schon ab Mitte des Rennens überrundet werde. Heute kam allerdings nur der 1. der Elite-Herren vorbei und ich kam als 8. bei den U23-Fahrern ins Ziel. Damit durfte ich das erste Mal ein komplettes Rennen fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2012)

xc werden ich ende september auch mal wieder fahren.

finale des sks fun cup in haltern.


----------



## maddda (9. September 2012)

> Da mein Vater in der Wechselzone war, gibts keine Bilder aus dem Gelände. Vielleicht hat ja madda noch was?



Jau hab noch was...lade ich gleich hoch moment

EDIT: 








Kurz danach is dein vorderrad weg gewesen...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2012)

Die Anfahrt war da schon schlecht


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit den X0 kannst Du aber kein Shimano schalten!



Du bist ein witzgnom  die atack mit nem slx, die x0 mit nem x9 

War heute au bissle racen: furtwangen 90km 3:42h 28er gesamt und 11er alte maenner1... Ich muss mehr tempoeinheiten im flachen fahren... Ab berg hab ich jeden stehen lassen... Aber wehe es wurde flach... 
Ach ja: zaboo mit starrgabel, voll der spass 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du bist ein witzgnom  die atack mit nem slx, die x0 mit nem x9
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



Ich hab nichts anderes behauptet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,
hat jemand von euch die Schellen für die X9 Trigger über und möchte die abgeben?

Da sind derzeit noch Matchmaker mit der Elixir R verbaut aber die sollen ja auch weg. Weil das Rad so gekauft wurde gibts leider keine Schellen für die Trigger.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2012)

ich hab 2, aber je eine silber und eine schwarz.
zur not hier


----------



## InoX (10. September 2012)

Naja eine könnte man ja vielleicht lackieren. Schnell die Dose draufhalten und gut ist. Muss mal fragen was der Eigentümer des Rades davon hält.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2012)

der eigentuemer des rades??? denke du suchst


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. September 2012)

Wenn die eloxiert sind, sollte es kein Problem sein, sie in Rohrreiniger zu schmeissen. Passt ja dann auch zum Rad.

Edit: oder so. Ich dachte, die seien fuers Giant.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2012)

*Philipp, ich habe noch nagelneue Triggerschellen da. Verpackt!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

Ich könnte noch mit Matchmakern XX in Originalverpackung dienen.

Moin Marco!

(ansonsten hab leider immer noch Rücken!:kotz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2012)

Hallo Jens!  


Bin gleich wieder raus..., fahre nur Updates vom Virenscanner.


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens!
> 
> 
> Bin gleich wieder raus..., fahre nur Updates vom Virenscanner.



Und bei mir geht's gleich in die Falle!


----------



## reddevil72 (10. September 2012)

Abend Jungs

Nach dem Wochenende gibt's diese Woche wohl fast nur Arbeit...

Immerhin war am Samstag ordentliches Programm:


Gruss St. 

kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1045070


----------



## daniel77 (11. September 2012)

@Stephan:  Davos ist einfach geil zum biken! Sind auf unserem GR-Loop auch durch und über die Parsenn-Route gefahren. Hat mit den Race-Fullys aber etwas mehr gerüttelt als mit deinem Oberrider 
Mit dem Rega-Heli war aber nicht so toll, war's einer aus eurer Gruppe?


----------



## reddevil72 (11. September 2012)

Leider ja... Shit happens... Steht aber mittlerweile schon wieder.


----------



## InoX (11. September 2012)

Nee das Giant hat nur anständiges Shimanozeug.

Das soll ans Canyon meines Stiefvaters. Hier mal ein Bild.

Leider ists etwas überbelichtet:


----------



## maddda (11. September 2012)

Moin leute.. War heute mal wieder auffer Rolle, hat hier geregnet wie sau


Bin momentan am überlegen, was für ne Sattelstütze ich mir kaufen soll... Die P6 vom Poison soll ins Rennrad. Jetzt will ich mir fürs Poison ne neue besorgen

Hab da an ne FSA SLK gedacht...oder hat noch jemand von euch was zu Hause liegen, was er loswerden möchte oder gute angebote gesehen?

Brauch 31,6x350 Nadeltauglich ohne offset


----------



## reddevil72 (11. September 2012)

Abend zusammen

Wenn hier schon Basar ist... Dann schliesse ich mich auch mal an. Ich bin gerade am Tuning des ursprünglich bleischweren Bikes meiner Tochter. Ursprünglich mal ein Specialized Hot Rock 24". 

Folgendes ist schon umgesetzt:
- Custom LRS, DT Swiss 350 Naben, BMX Leichtfelgen, Schwalbe Rocket Ron faltbar
- Antrieb: XT-Einfach-Kurbel 34 Zähne mit KeFü, XT 10-fach 36-11.
- Vorbau und Lenker: Ritchey WCS Alu 

Folgende Teile sind noch auf der Suchliste:
- Leichte Sattelstütze 27.2mm Carbon oder Leichtalu
- Leichte V-Brakes
Wer also so was in der Teilekiste hat...

Ein grosses Problem ist noch die Gabel. Dort suche ich noch eine leichte Starrgabel-Alternative zur verbauten Suntour-Federgabel. Die 24-er Forken sind alle auf Dirt ausgelegt und bauen zu hoch. Bei einer 26-er ist die V-Brake-Montage ein Problem. 

Happy Trails 

St.


----------



## zuki (11. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Folgende Teile sind noch auf der Suchliste:
> - Leichte Sattelstütze 27.2mm Carbon oder Leichtalu
> - Leichte V-Brakes
> Wer also so was in der Teilekiste hat...
> ...



Du kannst ja mal in meinen Bikeanzeigen schauen. Ich habe noch eine Principia Carbon 27,2mm im Angebot. UVP war so um die 140 Euro, eher mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. September 2012)

hab noch ne rotor alu sattelstütze 220g in 400er länge...

Thomson elite hab ich auch noch was...


----------



## ohneworte (11. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin leute.. War heute mal wieder auffer Rolle, hat hier geregnet wie sau
> 
> 
> Bin momentan am überlegen, was für ne Sattelstütze ich mir kaufen soll... Die P6 vom Poison soll ins Rennrad. Jetzt will ich mir fürs Poison ne neue besorgen
> ...



Ich hab eine, ich glaube aber leider Offset. Ich Schau mal morgen nach!


----------



## daniel77 (11. September 2012)

Hab noch ne Funworks n-light oder so in 27.2/400; einmal eingesteckt, nie gefahren, ca 200g


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2012)

Endlich mal das Innenleben aus dem XX Bremshebel rausge****elt.
Keine Ahnung was da nicht funktioniert hat, scheint jedenfalls nicht kaputt zu sein.
Läuft da drin aber alles über so Gummis und den Plastiksicherungsring hab ich auch zerstört.
Hoffentlich gehts mit neuen Internals.


----------



## hefra (11. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ein grosses Problem ist noch die Gabel. Dort suche ich noch eine leichte Starrgabel-Alternative zur verbauten Suntour-Federgabel. Die 24-er Forken sind alle auf Dirt ausgelegt und bauen zu hoch. Bei einer 26-er ist die V-Brake-Montage ein Problem.
> ...



Pace Starrgabeln haben die Cantisockel als Schelle, damit sollte jeder Laufraddurchmesser möglich sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. September 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Pace Starrgabeln haben die Cantisockel als Schelle, damit sollte jeder Laufraddurchmesser möglich sein.




und eine wird ja gerade hier angeboten...


----------



## maddda (11. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab eine, ich glaube aber leider Offset. Ich Schau mal morgen nach!



Alles klar danke


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2012)

fährt eigentlich jemand von euch einen disc-crosser?


----------



## BENDERR (12. September 2012)

ich fahr (noch) kein cross.. bin zwar bei der jugend DM gestartet vor jaaahren, aber da nur mit geliehenem rad.. steht auf meiner liste für nächstes jahr!
werde dann wohl aber selbst aufbauen. kennt sich jmd von euch da aus um tipps geben zu können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (12. September 2012)

Schraub doch einfach 'nen RR-Lenker an dein MTB und ab geht's...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr (noch) kein cross.. bin zwar bei der jugend DM gestartet vor jaaahren, aber da nur mit geliehenem rad.. steht auf meiner liste für nächstes jahr!
> werde dann wohl aber selbst aufbauen. kennt sich jmd von euch da aus um tipps geben zu können?



Kommt drauf an, was du wissen willst...
Meinen Aufbau habe ich nun erneut verschoben, da erst einmal genügend andere (eigentlich eher ärgerliche) Investitionen anstehen, wenn ich wiederkomme. Auch wenn ein Crosser ideal wäre, um dann die Kondition wieder aufzubauen.
Aber immerhin habe ich schon eine Teileliste mit Gewichten und Preisen zusammengestellt


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2012)

Crosser kann ich auch 
Willst du was bestimmtes wissen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2012)

Paar Fragen: 105 Schaltwerk? >50t Kettenblatt? Und: ganz schön flacher Lenkwinkel, kann das sein?


----------



## BENDERR (12. September 2012)

Schöner Crosser Crimson! 
ja ich hab mich in letzter zeit mal etwas umgeschaut.
ich will halt übernächsten winter aufjedenfall 3-4 cross rennen fahren.. will keinen high-tech crosser.. 
aufjednfall cantileverbremsen (ich liiiebe diese optik am crosser!!).
rahmen dachte ich an den: http://www.bikebude24.de/product_info.php?products_id=1062&XTCsid=qom7k40pdcp53lj0a0tsqcted3 in RAL4010 
hab aber gelesen, dass das der gleiche ist wie der: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24003_Cyclocross-Rahmen-.html .. also wirds wohl der, ebenfalls in magenta 
so, das war nicht so schwer.. jetzt fängt das dilemma aber schon an.. welche canti passt zu welchen schalthebeln.. übersetzung?! kurbel!? schaltwerk?! wo bekommt man überhaupt eine übersicht über brauchbare teile? bisher hab ich auf bike24 im rennrad bereich gesucht.. aber nur bedingt was gefunden..
muss mich da mal einlesen in die ganze thematik ^^


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2012)

guck mal bei cx-sport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2012)

Oben im ersten Bild ist es noch ein 50T Blatt.
Im zweiten Bild ist es ein Stronglight 46T.
Schaltwerk ist ein 105er mit TISO-Tuning (gabs so komplett fürn zehner im Bikemarkt).

Der Rahmen den ich fahre ist sogar der Drössiger/Vortrieb. Bei meinem nächsten Crosser gibts dann aber keinen 52er sondern einen 54er Rahmen. Lenkwinkel ist dann laut Chart 71.5°.

Die Gabel (4ZA Python) würde ich nicht mehr nehmen die stottert sogar für eine Crossgabel extrem und ist ziemlich weich.
Das Bremsstottern ist weder mit Carbongegenhalter noch mit Mini-V Brakes in den Griff zu bekommen.

Eigentlich müsste an dem Rad vor der beginnenden Crosssaison noch einiges gemacht werden. 
- MTB Umwerfer rausschmeissen (lüppt mit STI nicht wirklich)
- einheitlich (leider) Mini-V fahren
- Vorbau & Lenker gegen was steiferes tauschen
- größeren Rahmen besorgen

Richtig geil sind dafür aber die Schlauchreifen, schon ~100 Durchschläge gefahren und keinen Platten gehabt. Einmal im Training hatte ich nen Schleicher, war aber mit DocBlue schnell behoben.

Gruß
Marcel

EDIT: wiegt zur Zeit ~ 8KG


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

Moin,

ich hab dann irgendwann mal auf Tektro Cantis umgerüstet. Das geht schon ganz ordentlich mit den Dingern:





Ich bin ja mal gespannt wieviel besser die Bremswirkung mit dann 15 Kilos weniger als letzten Winter kommmt!

Auch die Hügel werden dann wohl mit der Compact deutlich besser zu bezwingen sein!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (12. September 2012)

welche mtb rahmengröße fährst du denn?
bzw wie groß bist du/schrittlänge?
cross rahmen nimmt man ja etwas größere als mtb, oder?

@k_star
danke


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> welche mtb rahmengröße fährst du denn?
> bzw wie groß bist du/schrittlänge?
> cross rahmen nimmt man ja etwas größere als mtb, oder?
> 
> ...



Moin,

beim MTB richte ich mich momentan eher an der Oberrohrlänge als an der Höhe des Sattelrohrs. Beim 26er Hardtail geht das so in Richtung 51cm und beim 29er Hardtail 48cm Sattelrohr.

183cm
ca 83cm

Und der Rahmen vom Crosser hat die Rahmenhöhe 56cm, könnte mir zum kompakten Fahren aber auch 54 vorstellen (wäre schon ein wenig klein).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (12. September 2012)

okay. dann sollte mir bei 175cm und mtb rahmenhöhe 470 ja n 540er passen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2012)

88er Schrittlänge bei 178cm.

Die Überhöhung kommt wohl unteranderem vom kurzen Steuerrohr.


----------



## InoX (12. September 2012)

Da schlag ich ja vollig aus dem Rahmen.

44er MTB und 56er Rennrad.

Hab heute die ersten 50km aufm Renner gemacht. Fährt sich wirklich gut aber an das 53er Blatt muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Crosser kann ich auch
> Willst du was bestimmtes wissen?




Irgendwie gefällt mir die Farbgebung.... Nettes Ding. 

Leider habe ich meinen Crosser verkauft ,_....Bilder sind auch nicht mehr im Album...._, aber ich hätte gerne wieder Einen. Dann aber mit Disc.

Habe mir als *M+S* - Winterbike, Schlechtwetter- und Alltagsbike noch ein Zoulou aufgebaut.
Das ScandAl ist ja schon lange wieder weg... Da hat mir die Geo nicht gelegen (war irgendwie träger wie der alte ScandAl-Rahmen), wenn auch optisch sehr schön.

Die anderen werden geschont...







Brauche echt man ´ne gescheite Cam....    



Viele Grüße @ all


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

Beim Rennrad fahre ich auch 56cm Rahmenhöhe. Da ist das Oberrohr aber auch länger als beim Crosser.


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefällt mir die Farbgebung.... Nettes Ding.
> 
> Leider habe ich meinen Crosser verkauft ,_....Bilder sind auch nicht mehr im Album...._, aber ich hätte gerne wieder Einen. Dann aber mit Disc.
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

als Winterräder sind bei mir folgende Räder angedacht:

Fully:



26er Hardtail:



29er Hardtail:



da soll aber noch der Rahmen von dem hier und eine passende Tapered SID XX WC in schwarz rein:



und zusätzlich der oben gezeigte Crosser!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2012)

Proll !!   




































Moin Jens....


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2012)

Das Zoolou hatte ich auch mal im Blick, war dann aber im Vergleich zum Fuji zu teuer.

Im Winter werde ich wohl hauptsächlich den Crosser bewegen. Hab jetzt auch noch einen Ersatz LRS für Drahtreifen, dann muss ich nicht immer die Tubulars fahren.


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Proll !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ã¶h,

Das gezeigte 2013er kostet doch trotz Carbonrahmens nur â¬ 1.600,- komplett!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2012)

Wie dekadent!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> öh,
> 
> Das gezeigte 2013er kostet doch trotz Carbonrahmens nur  1.600,- komplett!



Ich sag´s ja - "_Sparbrötchen, du_" !!!


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie dekadent!



Nee, nicht wirklich. Können wir uns ja mal demnächst unter vier Augen drüber unterhalten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das Zoolou hatte ich auch mal im Blick, war dann aber im Vergleich zum Fuji zu teuer.
> 
> Im Winter werde ich wohl hauptsächlich den Crosser bewegen. Hab jetzt auch noch einen Ersatz LRS für Drahtreifen, dann muss ich nicht immer die Tubulars fahren.



Der Rahmen lag bei ~230. Verarbeitung ist okay...  Aber die Geo ist mMn wesentlich agiler, gegenüber dem OnOne.


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen lag bei ~230. Verarbeitung ist okay...  Aber die Geo ist mMn wesentlich agiler, gegenüber dem OnOne.



Zumal die OnOne auch nicht die leichtesten sind...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2012)

Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt.



Hab hier ja auch noch einen 26er liegen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2012)

> Nee, nicht wirklich. Können wir uns ja mal demnächst unter vier Augen drüber unterhalten!



Machen wir dann mal, war aber auch eher mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen lag bei ~230. Verarbeitung ist okay...  Aber die Geo ist mMn wesentlich agiler, gegenüber dem OnOne.


Da war der Fuji immerhin 60 günstiger 
Sollte ja eigentlich auch nur ein 29er Test werden... und jetzt? XX & XTR


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Machen wir dann mal, war aber auch eher mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint.
> 
> 
> Da war der Fuji immerhin 60 günstiger
> Sollte ja eigentlich auch nur ein 29er Test werden... und jetzt? XX & XTR



Das braucht der TT zum testen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Da schlag ich ja vollig aus dem Rahmen.
> 
> 44er MTB und 56er Rennrad.



So klein ist das MTB?



InoX schrieb:


> Hab heute die ersten 50km aufm Renner gemacht. Fährt sich wirklich gut aber an das 53er Blatt muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.



Quatsch nich, in B und BB kommt man damit überall klar


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. September 2012)

moin,

die letzten Crosser sahen gut aus fahre auch gerne mit dem Crosser ist aber auch bei mir "nur" ne Alltagsrad

ABER vielleicht baut ja der TT mal ne schönen Crosser auf

gruss


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2012)

moin jungs

So langsam geht die rennsaison dem ende zu und hoffe mal auf einen goldigen herbst.

Die nächsten 2 wochen solls ja mal ned schlecht sein.

heute morgen ne runde laufen gegangen vor der arbeit. Ich komm im moment zu nix mit dem bike.

schönen tag greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2012)

@ ohneworte

das univega carbon 29er sieht recht schickt aus.
was mir aber nicht gefällt sind die ausfallenden. passt irgendwie nicht zum rest.

sind am sitzrohe wirklich keine trinkflaschenhalterbefestigungsschrauben?

bekommt man so einen rahmen auch einzeln?


@ crosser

das genesis day 01 ( http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/cross/day-01/day-01-alfine ) wäre genau mein fall.


----------



## maddda (13. September 2012)

Moin


Das mit den Flaha Schrauben wäre echt ein Manko... Gerade bei so einem Rad müssen zwei Flaschenhalter passen.

Iwe kommt mir gerade was spanisch vor. Normalerweise bekommt man hier im Forum 1000ende angebote, wenn man nur meint: "Evtl wechsel ich das Teil mal"....

Jetzt suche ich nach ner Sattelstütze und es hat sich noch niemand mit ner passenden Sützte gemeldet


----------



## InoX (13. September 2012)

Naja das mit den Flaha Schrauben ist aber wahrscheinllich auch wegen des Knicks im Sattelrohr nicht so einfach. Meins hat auch nur die Schrauben am Unterrohr. Das stört mich aber auch nicht weiter, weil ich vorher auch immer nur einen Flaschenhalter montiert hatte und die zweite Flasche im Rucksack steckt.


Gab doch schon Angebote mit Stützen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2012)

LongScraper Sattelstütze BSP-23 27,2 mm x 450mm hab ich noch rumliegen


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Flaschenhalter unterm Unterrohr, kurz ueber dem Tretlager sind eh am besten


----------



## maddda (13. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> LongScraper Sattelstütze BSP-23 27,2 mm x 450mm hab ich noch rumliegen



Ich brauche aber ne 31,6


----------



## InoX (13. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter unterm Unterrohr, kurz ueber dem Tretlager sind eh am besten



Könntest du dir doch ein Schutzblech anschrauben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Nur wuerde das lediglich den Dreck vom Tretlagergehaeuse abhalten.


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @ ohneworte
> 
> das univega carbon 29er sieht recht schickt aus.
> was mir aber nicht gefällt sind die ausfallenden. passt irgendwie nicht zum rest.
> ...



Musterrahmen! Im Original mit 2en!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Nach zwei Monaten bekomme ich jetzt mein Hinterrad wieder. Freulauf war tatwahrhaftig im Sack. In 3 Monaten kann ich es dann auch wieder fahren. Wird das ein Spaß - endlich wieder den guten LRS fahren, neue Teile und noch was großes Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. September 2012)

Was Neues????

Ich denke du merkst keinen Unterschied zum Crossride


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Weißt du doch (ist aber leider immer noch kein Crosser).

Und ganz ehrlich: ich denke nicht, dass _ich_ den Unterschied wirklich merke (war ja umgekehrt auch nicht so). Aber sei's drum, darum geht's ja nicht immer. Die neuen Teile werden aber nur Verschleißteile, ein TA Blatt, ein Innenlager ohne Spiel und endlich ein passender Schnellspanner für hinten sein.
Geld sollte angekommen sein!?


----------



## InoX (13. September 2012)

Deshalb ja auch der 

Geld ist angekommen und die Änderungen haben die auch schon bestätigt


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2012)

Gut, dacht' ich's mir doch.

Gute Sache, kriege ich doch eine S und einen Vornamen ohne Leerzeichen. Den Teamnamen haste ja auch übernommen, sehr geil! Dann müssen wir uns noch selbige an den Rädern montieren.


----------



## InoX (13. September 2012)

Wird gemacht.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2012)

ihr sprecht in rätseln!


----------



## InoX (13. September 2012)

Kommt vor.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2012)

KommVor ist doch 'n Sattel von Tune?!


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> KommVor ist doch 'n Sattel von Tune?!



So in der Art!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2012)

Hab grade festgestellt, dass in das alte MTB Rahmenset wunderbar Crosslaufräder reinpassen. 
Könnte man wunderbar mit BB7 ausrüsten und im Winter auch mal den im Aufbau befindlichen 29er Tubular LRS reinstecken...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. September 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht.  
Aber man braucht halt 135mm HA-Breite, nicht rennradübliche 130mm.
Hatte mir ein Trekking-LRS aufgebaut mit 135mm....   Lief gut!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2012)

Ist doch kein Problem, würde dann ja der 29er LRS reinkommen.
Nur statt MTB Tubulars dann Crossreifchen.

Aber die Idee muss erstmal reifen


----------



## mete (14. September 2012)

Wenn's ein tatsächlich passender MTB-Rahmen ist, dann wird das OR für einen Crosser viel zu lang sein, jedenfalls wenn man den gescheit im Gelände einsetzen möchte.


----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2012)

Moin,

Heute morgen die erste Tour auf dem MTB seit dem Sturz letzten Donnerstag. Mit vorsicht und wenig Druck auf den Pedalen geht es schon wieder ganz gut!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn's ein tatsächlich passender MTB-Rahmen ist, dann wird das OR für einen Crosser viel zu lang sein, jedenfalls wenn man den gescheit im Gelände einsetzen möchte.



Nää Oberrohr ist für mich eigentlich zu kurz. Bin immer mit 120er Vorbau gefahren.
Aber mal schauen was das wird, habe ja nicht vor da großartig viel Geld reinzustecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nää Oberrohr ist für mich eigentlich zu kurz. Bin immer mit 120er Vorbau gefahren.
> Aber mal schauen was das wird, habe ja nicht vor da großartig viel Geld reinzustecken.



Das sollte auch durchaus möglich sein mit wenig Kohle auszukommen.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Heute morgen die erste Tour auf dem MTB seit dem Sturz letzten Donnerstag. Mit vorsicht und wenig Druck auf den Pedalen geht es schon wieder ganz gut!
> 
> ...


----------



## zuki (14. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Heute morgen die erste Tour auf dem MTB seit dem Sturz letzten Donnerstag. Mit vorsicht und wenig Druck auf den Pedalen geht es schon wieder ganz gut!
> 
> ...



Freut mich für Dich. Dann mal weiterhin gute Besserung.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## onkel_doc (15. September 2012)

irgendwas ist da von bonn für mich unterwegs...hoffe mal es ist mein neuer rahmen den ich dann endlich bearbeiten kann.

Heute gehts auf den weissenstein, der hausberg von solothurn. Danach glich nach langendorf an den argovia-cup (regionales CC rennen). Heute aber nur zuschaun, da ich noch wochenenddienst habe und bischen kürzer trete mit den rennen.

Wünsch euch nen schönes wochenende...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> irgendwas ist da von bonn für mich unterwegs...hoffe mal es ist mein neuer rahmen den ich dann endlich bearbeiten kann.
> 
> Heute gehts auf den weissenstein, der hausberg von solothurn. Danach glich nach langendorf an den argovia-cup (regionales CC rennen). Heute aber nur zuschaun, da ich noch wochenenddienst habe und bischen kürzer trete mit den rennen.
> 
> *Wünsch euch nen schönes wochenende...*


Ebenfalls und viel Spaß beim Zusehen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2012)

Schönes Wochenende!

Ich werde mich dem Lernen und dem alternativ Training widmen. (Riesn Loch im Garten für nen Teich buddeln).


----------



## maddda (15. September 2012)

Morgen

Na dann mal viel spaß beim Teichbuddeln, wäre ja die Gelegenheit so ein Männerspielzeug zu mieten...Minibagger?


Ich werde wohl heute mitm Rennrad durche gegend rolln...Hier hats die letzten Tage immer mal wieder geregnet


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2012)

Nee, dann könnten wir wohl den ganzen Garten neu machen. Der Teich ist nämlich in letzter Ecke.

Das geht jetzt auch schon 3 Wochenende so. Letzten Sonntag sogar noch vor Remscheid 2T Erde ausm Hänger geschaufelt.
War ja gar keine so schlechte Rennvorbereitung


----------



## swift daddy (15. September 2012)

Tach zusammen, hätte mal ne Frage an die Lefty-Fraktion: ich hab das Problem, dass bei wirklich groben Schlägen (schneller Downhill mit Steinen, Wurzeln) der Halter für den Tacho-Sender sich verschiebt und an-, bzw. zwischen die Speichen rutscht. Der Sender an sich verrutscht auch öfters mal und der Magnet schlägt bei jeder Radumdrehgung dran an, was auf Dauer doch sehr nervig ist ... befestigt ist der Halter mit zwei Kabelbindern an der Lefty direkt unter dem Schutzbalg und der Sender wiederum mit zwei Kabelbindern an dem Halter.

Hat jemand nen Tipp? vielleicht festkleben mit nem starken Kleber


----------



## zuki (15. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl heute mitm Rennrad durche gegend rolln...Hier hats die letzten Tage immer mal wieder geregnet



Ich habe mich trotzdem in den Wald gewagt. 
Ging aber einigermaßen. Bike war eh fürs putzen eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe mich trotzdem in den Wald gewagt.
> Ging aber einigermaßen. Bike war eh fürs putzen eingeplant.



Und ich bin am arbeiten...


----------



## maddda (15. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich habe mich trotzdem in den Wald gewagt.
> Ging aber einigermaßen. Bike war eh fürs putzen eingeplant.



Ma gucken, ich war heute vormittag ne Runde RR fahren. Mal sehen ob ich gleich nochma RR fahre oder das Bike nehme....


----------



## BENDERR (15. September 2012)

trainierst du öfter 2x am tag?
ich fahr gleich ne kleine rekom runde.. bzw eher bike-check-runde vor dem rennen morgen.


----------



## maddda (15. September 2012)

Also oft halt Fitnesstudio und Biken... 


2x am Tag Radfahren eher selten. Hab mir heute gedacht, statt eine lange Runde lieber Vormittags und Nachmittags..mehr abwechslung halt

BTW: Bald kann ich hier wieder einen aufbau präsentieren Mein Vater braucht nun auch noch nen Rennrad und ich darf ihm jetzt eins bauenWird aber noch etwas dauern. Momentan bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach doubleTabs...


----------



## reddevil72 (15. September 2012)

Da dÃ¼rfen wir ja auf schÃ¶ne neue RÃ¤der gespannt seinð. Ich bin aktuell mehr mit den Freerider unterwegs. NÃ¤chste Woche Ferien am Meer. Und dann geht's an den Aufbau fÃ¼r die letzten Rennen der Saison.

Na und dann spukt noch der Gedanke nach einer KÃ¤ufersuche fÃ¼r mein Race-Fully rum. Ersatz mit 29er Hardtail.... Muss wohl noch reifen...

Gruss St.

PS: wer ist alles mit Strava unterwegs?


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1045070


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2012)

...und wieder mal arbeiten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, hÃ¤tte mal ne Frage an die Lefty-Fraktion: ich hab das Problem, dass bei wirklich groben SchlÃ¤gen (schneller Downhill mit Steinen, Wurzeln) der Halter fÃ¼r den Tacho-Sender sich verschiebt und an-, bzw. zwischen die Speichen rutscht. Der Sender an sich verrutscht auch Ã¶fters mal und der Magnet schlÃ¤gt bei jeder Radumdrehgung dran an, was auf Dauer doch sehr nervig ist ... befestigt ist der Halter mit zwei Kabelbindern an der Lefty direkt unter dem Schutzbalg und der Sender wiederum mit zwei Kabelbindern an dem Halter.
> 
> Hat jemand nen Tipp? vielleicht festkleben mit nem starken Kleber



nimm nen gescheiten tacho, der das signal auch vom hinterad bekommt. mache ich immer so. ich habe dafuer nen polar wind. oder halt einen garmin mit gps.




reddevil72 schrieb:


> Da dÃ¼rfen wir ja auf schÃ¶ne neue RÃ¤der gespannt seinð. Ich bin aktuell mehr mit den Freerider unterwegs. NÃ¤chste Woche Ferien am Meer. Und dann geht's an den Aufbau fÃ¼r die letzten Rennen der Saison.
> 
> Na und dann spukt noch der Gedanke nach einer KÃ¤ufersuche fÃ¼r mein Race-Fully rum. Ersatz mit 29er Hardtail.... Muss wohl noch reifen...
> 
> ...



strava? hier


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2012)

Um mein Dortmunder Winterbike zu pimpen suche ich noch eine Einfach KeFü à la XCX oder MRP und eine halbwegs leichte, rote Sattelstütze. 31.6 350mm ohne Setback. Außerdem eine nicht Stahl-Starrgabel.
Und wenn günstig noch ein kurzes 9-Fach SW SLX oder XT.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2012)

Günstige 1-fach KeFüs. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fährt nopain-nogain so eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (16. September 2012)

Abend Jungs

Da es hier schon etliche Strava-Jünger gibt:
http://app.strava.com/clubs/14095

Für alle, die noch nicht dabei sind:
www.strava.com

Gruss St. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1045070


----------



## h0rst99 (16. September 2012)

Super Idee


----------



## maddda (16. September 2012)

Goil

Bin aber kein wirklicher Smartphone user. Meistens liegt mein Erzählmichknochen iwo inner ecke. Hab nur beim Radfahren son unkaputtbares Nokia dabei


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Günstige 1-fach KeFüs. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fährt nopain-nogain so eine.



Das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2012)

Die superstar ist echt gut und preiswert (ca20 euro inc versand aus uk)

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die superstar ist echt gut und preiswert (ca20 euro inc versand aus uk)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2



BB Befestigung oder Schelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2012)

ich hab bb befestigung. die schelle soll nicht sooo gut halten... habe ich aber kleine erfahrung hatte 2 mit bb (eine noch immer im einsatz, zweite wurde wegen rahmenwechsel verkauft).


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2012)

Hm, die ist nämlich gerade ausverkauft.
Die eine kleine mit Schelle könnte auch gut zum Crosser passen. Da warte ich einfach bis sie wieder lieferbar ist. Hat ja keine Eile, vorn kann ich auch mit Schaltung fahren 

Wobei ich selbst am 29er Hardtail so gut wie nur das 39er benutze. Nur im CC-Rennen hab ich am Ende öfters das kleine Blatt mal gebraucht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2012)

Ich fahre die Innenlagervariante der e*13 XCX. Diese Bauform kann ich nur empfehlen. Funktioniert wunderbar. ich wollte mir auch erst die Fuehrung von Superstar Components kaufen, habe dann allerdings ein sehr gutes Angebot fuer die e*13 bekommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2012)

Dann ist es wohl klar - Befestigung am Innenlager. Sagt mir optisch auch mehr zu.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2012)

ist super am innelager. ich hab das epic nun auch auf 1x9 umgebaut. geht gut ab. und die e13 fuer direkt mount scheint auch ganz tauglich zu sein 






(jaaa inschwarz waere es besser... aber leider ausverkauft und man kann es ja fuer unter 10euro in schwarz nach bestellen )


----------



## BENDERR (17. September 2012)

welche übersetzung fährst du bei 1x9?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2012)

34 - 11/32 fährt er wohl 
Ist schon ein geiler Karren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2012)

asche auf mein haupt... es ist ne 11/34er kassette


----------



## InoX (17. September 2012)

Schwächling!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. September 2012)

ich bin ne zeitlang 34-11/32 gefahren...

Bei mir zu hause haber ned soooooo zu empfehln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (17. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ... rote Sattelstütze. 31.6 350mm ohne Setback...



Liegt hier noch rum. Aber die Yokes sind gegen schwere China Mann Teile getauscht. Die leichten fahre ich am RR spazieren. 

Ist ne Funworks, war mir für mein Starres Rad doch zu schwer


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2012)

Wiegt die nicht so gar um 200g? 

Wäre wohl ideal, muss ich die Tage mal rumkommen.

EDIT: Wollte doch nur auf ein Systemgewicht von sub 8...


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

So, back at home und gleich mal eine gute Stunde auf dem Bike verbracht. Ist noch nicht alles Gold was glaenzt aber bereits besser als am Freitag!


----------



## h0rst99 (17. September 2012)

Sehr gut, das freut mich für Dich


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, das freut mich für Dich



Moin Lars!


----------



## h0rst99 (17. September 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

Nicht viel los hier!


----------



## h0rst99 (17. September 2012)

Das stimmt, bestimmt alle Platt von ihren Wochenend'touren'


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

Ich musste durcharbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (17. September 2012)

Oje ... ich hab 75 km in den Beinen und lümmel mich faul im Bett vorm Laptop rum


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Oje ... ich hab 75 km in den Beinen und lümmel mich faul im Bett vorm Laptop rum


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Oje ... ich hab 75 km in den Beinen und lümmel mich faul im Bett vorm Laptop rum



Ich habe Heute nur 24 Kilometer gekurbelt und das IPad im Anschlag!


----------



## h0rst99 (17. September 2012)

Gestern... gestern waren es 75km


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Gestern... gestern waren es 75km



Ach so! Längere bzw. Anstrengende Touren sind für mich noch nicht wieder drin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Gestern... gestern waren es 75km


Du machst also heute auf faulen Lenz nach der gestrigen Tour?

Tsss...  

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (17. September 2012)

Geeenau 

gN8!


----------



## reddevil72 (17. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich bin ne zeitlang 34-11/32 gefahren...
> 
> Bei mir zu hause haber ned soooooo zu empfehln...



Und das ist wohl noch Untertreibung... Trage mich mit dem Gedanken XX1 und 29er für nächste Saison...


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

mutig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

Moin!

Habt ihr nen Tipp, wie ich meine Schaumstoffgriffe am besten auf dem Lenker aus Alu fixiere?
 ...und zwar so, dass ich sie zur Demontage nicht zerschneiden muss.

Danke euch


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2012)

haarspray... und zum runter bekommen wieder etwas haarspray. klappt mit wcs griffen perfekt!

andere frage: kennt jemand die xc strecke in remchingen bei pforzheim?


----------



## zuki (18. September 2012)

Und wer gerade von der Dauerwelle auf Kurzhaarschnitt gewechselt hat: Spüliwasser geht auch. Braucht was länger bis es trocknet und fix ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Habt ihr nen Tipp, wie ich meine Schaumstoffgriffe am besten auf dem Lenker aus Alu fixiere?
> ...und zwar so, dass ich sie zur Demontage nicht zerschneiden muss.
> ...



Das klingt aber so gar nicht nach RR...


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

Das klingt sogar mal wieder sehr vernünftig. 
Ich mache das auch mit Haarspray. Hat das letzte mal aber nicht sehr lange gehalten.

Könnten aber mal gemeinsam eine Rennradrunde drehen. Meins ist ja jetzt fertig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2012)

ich hab auch zwiswchen 5und10mm auf dem kopf aber trotzdem steht da ne dose billig haarspray im keller


----------



## reddevil72 (18. September 2012)

Ethanol ist auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (18. September 2012)

Aber nicht trinkenð.


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

hm


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> haarspray... und zum runter bekommen wieder etwas haarspray. klappt mit wcs griffen perfekt!
> 
> andere frage: kennt jemand die xc strecke in remchingen bei pforzheim?


Danke!

Nur wie soll das gehen mit dem Haarspay zur Demontage?




zuki schrieb:


> Und wer gerade von der Dauerwelle auf Kurzhaarschnitt gewechselt hat: Spüliwasser geht auch. Braucht was länger bis es trocknet und fix ist.


Danke, sehr nett und auch passend formuliert 

Letztens ist das Spüliwasser über Tage getrocknet.
Soll ich da mit dem Föhn nachhelfen?




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das klingt aber so gar nicht nach RR...


RR ist von der Agenda gestrichen.




InoX schrieb:


> Das klingt sogar mal wieder sehr vernünftig.
> Ich mache das auch mit Haarspray. Hat das letzte mal aber nicht sehr lange gehalten.
> 
> Könnten aber mal gemeinsam eine Rennradrunde drehen. Meins ist ja jetzt fertig.


1. Was? Die Tipps oder das mit dem RR?

2. Wir könnten aber auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2012)

an den beiden seiten leicht anheben udn drunter spruehen. dann sinddie 1-2cm die du so direkt erreichst schon lose. und dann halt mir hin und her drehen weiter machen. ist etwas arbeit, geht aber rueckstandslos und sauber.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> an den beiden seiten leicht anheben udn drunter spruehen. dann sinddie 1-2cm die du so direkt erreichst schon lose. und dann halt mir hin und her drehen weiter machen. ist etwas arbeit, geht aber rueckstandslos und sauber.


Ah, ok, danke!

Werd's mal versuchen.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

starkverdünntes spühli und beim abnehmen die griffe lupfen und dann wieder mit wasser oder spühli weg. Geht perfekt und das mehrmals mit den griffen.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

he constantin, kannst dich jens anschliessen wenn er dann kommt
 @daniel77 hat sich mal für den sonntag angemeldet...


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

Rennrad ist gestrichen? Was gibts denn jetzt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

"ohneworte", Jens, fahren wir zusammen zum Doc?
 @InoX: Was viel besseres  Was man auch im Gelände fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

crosser??? damit kommst du ned weit bei mir....


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> crosser??? damit kommst du ned weit bei mir....



Nicht weit hoch oder nicht weit runter? 

Gibts eigentlich noch ne genauere Besprechung wegen unseres Ausritts @DoC?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

Besprechung???

ICh bin ab freitag zu hause. Ihr könnt antanzen wann ihr wollt. Hole euch auch am bahnhof in luzern ab.

Wenn ich wirklich weiss wieviel dann wirklich kommen kann ich noch nen zimmer reservieren. 

Jens und du haben ja eigentlich zugesagt. Gehst du mit jens mit???

Ab dienstag muss ich ja leider wieder arbeiten

Die touren und das weitere programm können wir dann vor ort anschauen. Gibt genug möglichkeiten und denke muss dann dem wetter angepasst werden.

Habe mal noch vor am samstag oder sonntag auswärts essen zu gehen. Da gibts dann auch noch verschiedene möglichkeiten.

Mit @daniel77 hab ich einfach mal so gegen 1000 uhr sonntags abgemacht. Gipfeli und kaffee. Danach schaun mr mal wos langgeht. 

greets jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> crosser???



So ablehnend wie die Haltung gegenueber einem Crosser bisher von ihm war (ich hab's gefuehlt 1000 mal vorgeschlagen), kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Schaumstoffgriffe braucht man da ja auch nicht...
Ach ja: mach doch nicht wieder so ein Geheimnis drum


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Besprechung???
> 
> ICh bin ab freitag zu hause. Ihr könnt antanzen wann ihr wollt. Hole euch auch am bahnhof in luzern ab.
> 
> ...



Gut, eigentlich muss ich dann ja nurnoch mit dem Jens quatschen. Hoffentlich ist er bis dahin wieder fit


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

Ein Crosser würde wirklich nicht passen. Wahrscheinlich ein 29er mit schmalen Reifen oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mit @daniel77 hab ich einfach mal so gegen 1000 uhr sonntags abgemacht. Gipfeli und kaffee. Danach schaun mr mal wos langgeht.
> 
> greets jens



Jep 
Muss nur wissen wieviel dann da sind. Wettervorhersage sieht soweit ganz gut aus....


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Jep
> Muss nur wissen wieviel dann da sind. Wettervorhersage sieht soweit ganz gut aus....




warum musst du wissen wieviel da sind???  Bringst du uns geschenke mit
Ah ja, gipfeli...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> crosser??? damit kommst du ned weit bei mir....




Also, Jens, falls mich Jens mitnimmt, bin ich dabei!
Würde gerne, wie ursprünglich geplant, 1 Woche bleiben.

Ginge das?

Vorher muss aber eben Jens zustimmen und ich muss Urlaub bekommen.

 @Christian: Richtig.
 @Philipp: Fast richtig


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ein Crosser würde wirklich nicht passen. Wahrscheinlich ein 29er mit schmalen Reifen oder sowas.



Das wäre doch mal toll. Bin ich auch dafür, dass constantin mal wieder was richtiges unterm a...hinterm hat


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also, Jens, falls mich Jens mitnimmt, bin ich dabei!
> Würde gerne, wie ursprünglich geplant, 1 Woche bleiben.
> 
> Ginge das?
> ...



Hallo Constantin

Das mit der ganzen woche wird leider ned gehen...sorry. Ich und meine freundin arbeiten ja dann ab dienstag dann wieder.

Wäre ja aber trotzdem gediegen, wenn du dich mit jens eingen könntest.

Aufenthalt Fo-Mo und Di heimreise wäre möglich.

Sagt mir bitte bescheid wies bei euch dann aussieht, dann kann ich was mit dem hotel machen.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2012)

Ich dachte du hast ein breites Bett?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ein Crosser würde wirklich nicht passen. Wahrscheinlich ein 29er mit schmalen Reifen oder sowas.



Wenn das fast richtig ist, muss es entweder ein 29er mit normalen Reifen oder ein 650B mit schmalen Reifen sein  Aber freut mich, dass es scheinbar doch etwas Grobstolliges wird - ich hab' Bock, mal wieder mit 50 auf'm Waldweg neben der S-Bahn-Trasse aus'm idyllischen Randgebiet bis inne Stadt zu fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast ein breites Bett?



Hab ich, für mich und freundin. Ein breites sofa gibts noch. Einer kann dort schlafen...denke ich. 

Hab noch nen zelt das kann ich aufstellen und super matratzen...
Ach ja, ne garage gibts noch...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. September 2012)

moin,

wann war denn euer Termin?

Hmm, müßten sowas vielleicht auch mal für 2013 festhalten für die, die jetzt bald ihren Urlaubsplan schreiben müssen...

gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## zuki (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Letztens ist das Spüliwasser über Tage getrocknet.
> Soll ich da mit dem Föhn nachhelfen?


 
Föhn ist eine gute Idee.
Aber über Tage ist erstaunlich? Bei mir waren die Dinger immer so nach 1-2 Stunden fest. Man brauch ja nur wenig auf den Lenker geben und nicht die Griffe darin ertränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Föhn ist eine gute Idee.
> Aber über Tage ist erstaunlich? Bei mir waren die Dinger immer so nach 1-2 Stunden fest. Man brauch ja nur wenig auf den Lenker geben und nicht die Griffe darin ertränken.


Es wird an der (noch) zu hohen Spülikonzentration gelegen haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin
> 
> Das mit der ganzen woche wird leider ned gehen...sorry. Ich und meine freundin arbeiten ja dann ab dienstag dann wieder.
> 
> ...


Ach schade 

Sag mir bitte, was die Nacht im Hotel kostet 
Welches? Link?




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn das fast richtig ist, muss es entweder ein  29er mit normalen Reifen oder ein 650B mit schmalen Reifen sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


650B - bei meiner Größe? Ohne Sinn 

Meinst den Weg von Erkner Richtung Stadt, wa?




onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab ich, für mich und freundin. Ein breites sofa gibts noch. Einer kann dort schlafen...denke ich.
> 
> Hab noch nen zelt
> 
> ...


Kann auch auf dem Boden schlafen


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

Also ein 29er. Dann mach ich schmalen Reifen mal zu Leichtbaupellen. CD ist bestimmt auch richtig, weil du ja die Gabeln magst. Also Flash oder Scalpel....


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Also ein 29er. Dann mach ich schmalen Reifen mal zu Leichtbaupellen. CD ist bestimmt auch richtig, weil du ja die Gabeln magst. Also Flash oder Scalpel....


RoRo 2,25, is, klar


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

also sehr wahrscheinlich ein 29er weil die gibts da ja nur in 2,25...


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Meinst den Weg von Erkner Richtung Stadt, wa?



Genau.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau.


Gerne wieder.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

Hei constantin, da gibts verschiede. Muss erst schaun welche frei sind.​ 
Hier pro zimmer
http://www.hotel-roggerli.ch/hotel/preise/​ 
Das zweite pro zimmer und güüüüüünstig
http://ch-lakelu.concentrator.net/tosc2/tosc/show_ServiceProvider.asp?RG=IT&ID=67001242&SPTyp=1​ 
beise Hotels in der nähe von meinem zu hause

Das ist auch noch
http://www.booking.com/hotel/at/sch...p1t2:neg;ws=&gclid=COvV2uC_v7ICFcla3goddmIANg​ 
Das ist auch in der nähe...SCHE**E schon alles besetzt...
http://www.joller.li/Preise.aspx​


----------



## maddda (18. September 2012)

Heutige Story:

Vor ein paar tagen hab ich mir die Seitenwand von meinem RR aufgeschlitzt...Milch hat mit 2mal nachpumpen wieder gedichtet.

Gestern bin ich ohne vorfälle 47km gefahren. Heute is der blöde Reifen wieder aufgegangen. Naja wollte dann nachpumpen, aber die verdammte Pumpe hat sich in einzelteile zerlegtMusste dann erstmal auf ner Parkbank ne Pumpenbastelstunde abhalten...hat aber geklappt

Jetzt bin ich gerade ernsthaft am überlegen mir die DD version zu besorgen (zumindest für hinten). Is jetzt der 2te RR den ich aufgeschlitzt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2012)

Ei ei ei, du sollst mit dem RR auch keine Endurotouren machen 
Du fährst am RR Tubeless?

Bei mir gehts irgendwie überhaupt nicht vorran. Die seit 2 Wochen bestellten Novatec Naben sind immer noch nicht lieferbar und das Leverkit für den XX Bremshebel liegt beim Lieferranten von hibike.

Dabei wollte ich zur Abwechslung zum Lernen noch etwas schrauben.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2012)

Jup Tubeless....

War doch keine endurorundeDas erste mal hat ihn mir ein Stein in Chemnitz beim 24h Rennen auffer Lauffläche aufgeschlitzt. Das zweite mal war hier zu Hause auf ner Forstautobahn, da lag ein dicker Stein, der mir die Seitenwand aufgeschlitzt hat. Gut das war ein fahrfehler...mit Vr bin ich dran vorbei, aber der HR Reifen hat halt den Stein gestriffen.
Trotzdem bin ich gerade unentschlossen, fest steht, dass ein neuer Reifen her muss, nur welcher


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2012)

darum vorne Bonti 2-1 in 2.2er version und hinten nen Aspen oder auch nen bonti...keine vorfälle das ganze jahr...


----------



## BENDERR (18. September 2012)

dachte es geht um rennrad reifen?

nichtsdestotrotz:
ich fahr momentan roro/bonti xr0 bzw. rk/xr0 
hatte dieses jahr genau 2 platten bisher *auf holz klopf*
einmal im winter am anderen bike (mit nn/rara) und einmal durchschlag vorne beim roro.
(fahre conti supersonic schläuche)


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

Ich hatte bei den ersten beiden Geländefahrten jeweils einen Platten hinten. Boah, hat das mich angep...
Dann noch ewig pumpen...
Reifen RoRo 2,25 Evo PaceStar (oder wie die neue Mischung heißt) und SV19A Schlauch.

Habe dann auf RR-Reifen und -Schläuche gewechselt und bin ertsmal 'ne Weile Straße gefahren. Keine Vorfälle.
Conti GP4000 und Contischlauch.

Jetzt wieder mit den "richtigen" Reifen im Gelände gewesen: keine Panne und mega viel Spaß 
Wohlgemerkt mit gleicher Bereifung und (geflickten) Schläuchen.


Ich hoffe echt sehr, dass das mit Jens und meinem Urlaub klappt


----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

Und was hast du jetzt für ein Rad????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Und was hast du jetzt für ein Rad????


Ein 29er MTB


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wann war denn euer Termin?
> 
> ...



Hallo Maik,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2012)

Hi @all!


Constantin, echt jetzt ? - DU fährst 29er????????


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Maik,
> 
> schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören!
> 
> ...


Schön auch, das du da bist 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi @all!
> 
> 
> Constantin, echt jetzt ? - DU fährst 29er????????


Yesss


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei den ersten beiden Geländefahrten jeweils einen Platten hinten. Boah, hat das mich angep...
> Dann noch ewig pumpen...
> Reifen RoRo 2,25 Evo PaceStar (oder wie die neue Mischung heißt) und SV19A Schlauch.
> 
> ...



Moin Constantin,

ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder richtig Fit werde. Im heutigen Zustand würde das noch keinen Sinn machen. Ein paar Tage habe ich aber ja bis dahin noch.

Mit der Fahrerei müssen wir schauen wie wir das hinkriegen. In der letzten Planung wollte ich ja auch Marcel abholen der allerdings weit im Westen wohnhaft ist.

Was ist eigentlich in diesem Zusammenhang mit dem TT?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi @all!
> 
> 
> Constantin, echt jetzt ? - DU fährst 29er????????



Ooops, da isser ja schon!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. September 2012)

nabend


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder richtig Fit werde. Im heutigen Zustand würde das noch keinen Sinn machen. Ein paar Tage habe ich aber ja bis dahin noch.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe auch 

Hmmm... wenn du noch jemanden aus'm Westen abholen müsstest, wäre das ja blöd...
Ich denke, dass es aber auch kein Problem wäre, zu dir zu fahren und dann weiter.
Wo wohnst du noch mal? Hannover?


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch
> 
> Hmmm... wenn du noch jemanden aus'm Westen abholen müsstest, wäre das ja blöd...
> Ich denke, dass es aber auch kein Problem wäre, zu dir zu fahren und dann weiter.
> Wo wohnst du noch mal? Hannover?



Nicht in Hannover sondern am geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsens. Allerdings könnte ich den Umweg über Hannover durchaus machen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nicht in Hannover sondern am geografischen Mittelpunkt Niedersachsens. Allerdings könnte ich den Umweg über Hannover durchaus machen.


Danke. Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. September 2012)

Hab mir wieder den Pace Star geordert...wird wohl halten, wenn ich nicht wieder einen Felsbrocken mit der Karkasse streife

Dazu gibt es noch nen Zentrierständer und ne Sattelstütze

Werde mir bald mal nen neues Hinterrad für mein Freerideardtail einspeichen...hab das schonmal an nem alten LR ausm Keller gemacht und mein Vater kann zentrieren. Iwe hat mich das schon immer gereizt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder richtig Fit werde. Im heutigen Zustand würde das noch keinen Sinn machen. Ein paar Tage habe ich aber ja bis dahin noch.
> 
> ...





ohneworte schrieb:


> Ooops, da isser ja schon!



Hi!

Wann war das nochmal genau?

...Wollte am kommenden WE in die Pfalz - bin schon wieder krank!!!  F**K !!



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schön auch, das du da bist
> 
> 
> Yesss



Ach, du machst mich neugierig...  Erzähl!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, du machst mich neugierig...  Erzähl!!


Was Schweres. 10kg. Gut 2kg LRer.


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wann war das nochmal genau?
> 
> ...



Nicht kommendes sondern das darauffolgende!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nicht kommendes sondern das darauffolgende!


Geenau


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ein 29er MTB



Dann rekrutiere ich dich während deiner Winterferien als Formaufbaugehilfe.


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

@ Jens

Was soll ich denn Deiner Meinung nach eigentlich für ein Bike aus meinem Bestand mitbringen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2012)

Alle!


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alle!



Hallo Marcel und Constantin,

Ihr könnt dann leider nicht mehr mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was Schweres. 10kg. Gut 2kg LRer.




Muss ich dir denn alles aus der Nase ziehen....???


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir denn alles aus der Nase ziehen....???



Du bist aber auch wieder neugierig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo *Marcel* und Constantin,
> 
> Ihr könnt dann leider nicht mehr mitfahren!


Du meinst aber nicht lupus_bhg, oder?

Nimm "nur" dein 29er HT mit 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir denn alles aus der Nase ziehen....???


Klar doch


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht lupus_bhg, oder?
> 
> ]



Das galt der Aussage vom "Wolf"!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> ich hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder richtig Fit werde. Im heutigen Zustand würde das noch keinen Sinn machen. Ein paar Tage habe ich aber ja bis dahin noch.
> 
> ...



Je nach dem könnte mich auch sicherlich wer zu einem Autobahnparkplatz bringen der auf deinem Weg liegt. Dann müsstest du keine unnötigen Schleifen drehen 
Wobei der Möhnesee ist schön


----------



## ohneworte (18. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Je nach dem könnte mich auch sicherlich wer zu einem Autobahnparkplatz bringen der auf deinem Weg liegt. Dann müsstest du keine unnötigen Schleifen drehen
> Wobei der Möhnesee ist schön



Die Fahrerei bekommen wir sicherlich auf die Felge.

Und das mit dem Moehnesee würde ich infolge eigener Unkenntnis nicht bestreiten wollen!

Und jetzt Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. September 2012)

@ Constantin: Dann behalte es halt für dich. Ist ja anstrengend mit dir...
 @ Christian: können uns auch gemeinsam vorbereiten. Constantin fährt im Winter eh nicht.


Edit: maaaan was ist denn das mit diesen Links in den Namen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das galt der Aussage vom "Wolf"!


Ahhh! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> *Die Fahrerei bekommen wir sicherlich auf die Felge.*
> 
> Und das mit dem Moehnesee würde ich infolge eigener Unkenntnis nicht bestreiten wollen!
> 
> Und jetzt Gute Nacht!




Gute Nacht


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2012)

Dann mal gute Nacht.


Hab das grade mal in Google Maps gehackt - 764km bei ~ 7:30h Fahrt ohne Pause!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei constantin, da gibts verschiede. Muss erst schaun welche frei sind.​
> Hier pro zimmer
> http://www.hotel-roggerli.ch/hotel/preise/​
> Das zweite pro zimmer und güüüüüünstig
> ...


Also Roggerli kann ich mir definitiv nicht leisten.

Könntest du mir bitte das Hotel nennen, welches sich hinter dem 2. Link verbirgt?
Bei mir tritt nämlich ein Fehler beim Öffnen des Links auf 

Der Rest ist auch zu teuer


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Rest ist auch zu teuer



So ist das in der Schweiz leider. Freunde von mir hatten letztes Jahr einige Stunden Aufenthalt in Zürich und sind fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als sie richtig Kohle für Fraß vom Chinamann latzen mussten.



InoX schrieb:


> Edit: maaaan was ist denn das mit diesen Links in den Namen...



Das ist dieses neue Hashtag-Zeugs. Wozu auch immer das gut sein soll. Jetzt bekommt man für jede Gelegenheit, bei der man zitiert wurde, eine Benachrichtiung.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir denn alles aus der Nase ziehen....???



Mach es bitte. Ich hatte gerade überlegt, ob du es warst, der bei den Laufrädern so "geplatzt" ist.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel und Constantin,
> 
> Ihr könnt dann leider nicht mehr mitfahren!



Darauf wollte ich hinaus 

So, und wenn der Herr Constantin nicht mit der Sprache rausrückt, zeige ich, was zu Hause auf mich wartet (eigentlich wollte ich das nicht tun):






Keine großen Laufräder, kein BB30, keine Steckachse vorn. Aber für mich ein Traum, der in Erfüllung geht. Ist übrigens ein F2000. Und wegen der Größe (S) in Killer-V-Rahmenform.
"Credits" für's Bild gehen an Fujisan, von dem ich das Rahmenset habe. Live konnte ich's natürlich leider noch nicht sehen.

Ach ja:



InoX schrieb:


> @ Christian: können uns auch gemeinsam vorbereiten.



Das is doch wohl eh klar. Ich muss mir nur 'ne Funzel besorgen, da meine Mirage nichts mehr taugt (und es eigentlich auch nie tat) und ich dann, außer an den Wochenenden, leider nicht im Hellen fahren kann.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. September 2012)

@Lupus

Was meinst du mit "geplatzt" bei den Laufrädern?


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So ist das in der Schweiz leider. Freunde von mir hatten letztes Jahr einige Stunden Aufenthalt in Zürich und sind fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als sie richtig Kohle für Fraß vom Chinamann latzen mussten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ich habe hier noch eine Sigma Kharma pro über. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

Moin!

Christian, würde auch gerne wissen, was du damit meintest, dass Marco bei den Laufrädern "geplatzt" ist 
Im Sinne davon, dass er dann mit der Sprache raus gerückt ist?

Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Lupus
> 
> Was meinst du mit "geplatzt" bei den Laufrädern?





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Christian, würde auch gerne wissen, was du damit meintest, dass Marco bei den Laufrädern "geplatzt" ist
> Im Sinne davon, dass er dann mit der Sprache raus gerückt ist?



Okay, ich glaube, mir ist es eingefallen. Ich glaube, dass dogdaysunrise einen harscheren Ton angeschlagen hatte, als Constantin in seinem Aufbauthread keine Details zu seinem neuen LRS preisgeben wollte. Es war also doch nicht der Taunusteufel 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus



Merci. Mir wurde auch berichtet, dass das Teil noch richtig gut is Schuss ist.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe hier noch eine Sigma Kharma pro über.
> 
> ...



Wie ist die denn so? Die Leute, die viel nachts fahren, benutzen ja eher selten Sigma, oder? Ich hatte bisher so in Richtung Magicshine etc. geschaut.


----------



## InoX (19. September 2012)

Meine Funzel ist ne Karma. Die taugt nur von der Verarbeitung und als zusÃ¤tzliche Helmlampe sehr gut weil sie klein ist. Bin zum Heavy die erste Runde mit der Karma im dunkeln gefahren und dachte das wÃ¤re ausreichend. Als ich wieder kam meinte mein Stiefvater dass das wohl nicht mein sein kÃ¶nne. Er ist dann pennen gegangen und hat mir seinen ChinabÃ¶ller gegeben. In deren Lichtkegel ist die Karma gar nicht mehr aufgefallen. 
FÃ¼r 50 â¬ wirst du nicht helleres kriegen. Die QualitÃ¤t der Sigma ist zwar gut aber sie ist zu dunkel. 
Interessant finde ich die neue PowerLED von Sigma. Die scheint vielleicht halbwegs an den ChinabÃ¶ller ranzukommen.

http://www.amazon.de/Stirnlampe-Kop...ien-Ladegerät/dp/B007NG4B0O/ref=pd_cp_light_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (19. September 2012)

Morgen zusammen

Für den entspannten Nightride setze ich auf die Luxusvariante. Lupine Wilma am Lenker und Piko am Helm. Damit kann man richtig Gas geben... Kostet zwar was, aber immer noch weniger als eine Wintersaison Fitnesscenter. Und was ist schon die Alternative zu "viel Licht"?... "mehr Licht"!!!


----------



## BENDERR (19. September 2012)

ohjeh, hier gings gestern ja noch richtig ab!! 
komme mit dem lesen garnicht mehr nach.

bin mich gerade am fertig machen für die heutige runde. 
mit traumhaftem wetter 
bis heut mittag dann


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. September 2012)

Fahre auch Lupine.
Aber ich  liebäugele noch mit einer mytinysun. Würde da mal schauen! Besser verarbeitet wie  magicshine und deutscher Vertrieb. Habe mehrere im Bekanntenkreis und die sind top. Sigma  ist eher eine Kühlschrankbeleuchtung. ;-)


----------



## InoX (19. September 2012)

wobei die halt auf andere LEDs umgestellt haben...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2012)

Mytinysun waere natuerlich auch in der Auswahl. Solle halt hell sein und nicht so super viel kosten. Dass Sigma da nicht gerade super ist, dachte ich mir schon (alles was ich bisher von denen an Lampen hatte, war nicht so der Bringer).


----------



## InoX (19. September 2012)

Als Rücklicht taugt Sigma.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2012)

ich fahre mit chinaboeller + open-lights akku. die china lampe ist echt gut und mit dem opne-lights akku + ladegeraet hab ich auch keine bedenken, das mit der akku explodiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> Für den entspannten Nightride setze ich auf die Luxusvariante. Lupine Wilma am Lenker und Piko am Helm. Damit kann man richtig Gas geben... Kostet zwar was, aber immer noch weniger als eine Wintersaison Fitnesscenter. Und was ist schon die Alternative zu "viel Licht"?... "mehr Licht"!!!



Moin! 
Du gehörst also auch zur "Ich fahre auch Nachts mit Sonnenbrille"-Fraktion


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Als Rücklicht taugt Sigma.



Leider nicht einmal das. Nach kurzer Zeit war bei meinem Sigma-Ruecklicht die Halterung gebrochen. Ausserdem musste man da irgendwelche recht teuren Fotobatterien kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2012)

Moin Constantin

Habe heute dort im hotel nachgefragt.

Wäre noch was zu haben vom Fr 28.09.-01/02.09. für 70.- Fr. 

Wenn ich weis wer dann alles kommt kann ich reservieren. Ist das günstigste. Sie hat aber auch mit sich reden lassen wenn ihr zu dritt kommt, dass man alle betten dort rein macht. Denke dann kommts billiger. Toiletten und dusche wäre dann im flur.

Sollte aber nicht schlimm sein. Habs mir angesehen. 
Ist im gleichen dorf wo ich wohne...ca 3 minuten mit dem radl von mir.

Das wäre echt eich schnäppchen.


----------



## InoX (19. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Leider nicht einmal das. Nach kurzer Zeit war bei meinem Sigma-Ruecklicht die Halterung gebrochen. Ausserdem musste man da irgendwelche recht teuren Fotobatterien kaufen.



Ich hab eins wo ganz normale AAA Batterien reinkommen. Habs aber auch schon im Wald verloren. Zum Glück wars dunkel und man hats aus der Ferne schon leuchten sehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Würde da mal schauen! Besser verarbeitet wie  magicshine und deutscher Vertrieb.



Die haben aber auch einen deutschen Vertrieb, s. hier. Mytinysun ist mir ehrlich gesagt schon zu teuer.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin Constantin
> 
> Habe heute dort im hotel nachgefragt.
> 
> ...


Schnäppchen... Du bist gut 

Danke aber 

Kann ich nicht auf dem Fußboden schlafen?
...oder im Zelt?


Gibt's vielleicht in der Nähe ein Hostel oder so?


----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schnäppchen... Du bist gut
> 
> Danke aber
> 
> ...


 
Hei Constantin für dich haben wir auch ein sofa...
Da finden wir schon ne lösung...falls es klappt


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

Wenn Jens keine 20 Räder mitnimmt und es passt, würde ich auch gut mit Isomatte und Schlafsack auskommen.
Geht im Zeltlager ja auch gut 2 Wochen ohne Probs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei Constantin für dich haben wir auch ein sofa...
> Da finden wir schon ne lösung...falls es klappt


Cool 

Könnte aber auch locker mit Isomatte und Schlafsack auskommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Könnte aber auch locker mit Isomatte und Schlafsack auskommen.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2012)

Freundin und ich können auch auf dem zeltplatz in der nähe ein groooooosssseeeeees zelt aufbaun. Das wär natürlich das günstigste.

Wenn das kein problem ist für euch???

hier ists echt schön und mit fz 10min von mir weg.

http://www.bachmattli.ch/index.php?id=6

Saisonende ist 14.10.2012. Würde also noch passen.

Zelt spendieren wir. Ist Richtig gross das ding.


----------



## BENDERR (19. September 2012)

sooo, gerade eben zurück gekommen von der trainings-tour: 104km in 4:46h


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. September 2012)

schönes Bild und war bestimmt ne schöne Runde


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> Für den entspannten Nightride setze ich auf die Luxusvariante. Lupine Wilma am Lenker und Piko am Helm. Damit kann man richtig Gas geben... Kostet zwar was, aber immer noch weniger als eine Wintersaison Fitnesscenter. Und was ist schon die Alternative zu "viel Licht"?... "mehr Licht"!!!



Ich habe die Betty am Lenker und will mir jetzt auch die Piko für den neuen Helm holen. Wird nämlich dann der Uvex mit der speziellen Befestigung für die Piko!

Als Helmlampe finde ich die Khrama Pro ansonsten vollkommen OK. Nur die Kombi Uvex/Piko ist halt die perfekte Lösung von der Anbringung am Helm.


----------



## InoX (19. September 2012)

Wer steht denn da hinter der Tafel? dafür muss man doch nicht den Selbstauslöser benutzen


----------



## BENDERR (19. September 2012)

hinter der tafel steht mein mitfahrer.. der war da grad dabei uns auf die "ich war hier-liste" einzutragen. deswegen auch die etwas komische körperhaltung 

die rückseite wird jedes jahr am 31.12. weiß gestrichen, damit man sich eintragen kann.
gibt dann am 1.1. auch immer ein "wettrennen" wer sich da als erstes einträgt. ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hinter der tafel steht mein mitfahrer.. der war da grad dabei uns auf die "ich war hier-liste" einzutragen. deswegen auch die etwas komische körperhaltung
> 
> die rückseite wird jedes jahr am 31.12. weiß gestrichen, damit man sich eintragen kann.
> gibt dann am 1.1. auch immer ein "wettrennen" wer sich da als erstes einträgt. ^^



Haa wie cool ist das denn


----------



## maddda (19. September 2012)

Da gibbet nur eine vernünftige Lösung: Silvestertour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Freundin und ich können auch auf dem zeltplatz in der nähe ein groooooosssseeeeees zelt aufbaun. Das wär natürlich das günstigste.
> 
> Wenn das kein problem ist für euch???
> 
> ...


Auch 'ne Möglichkeit 

Problem? Wieso?

Was Anderes: Wie sind denn die Temperaturen bei euch im Moment? Prognose?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

Hab den Beitrag vom Jens total überlesen!

Dann komm ich wenigstens dieses Jahr noch ans Zelten! 
Solange wir die Bikes bei dir in die Garage stellen können


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Hab den Beitrag vom Jens total überlesen!*
> 
> Dann komm ich wenigstens dieses Jahr noch ans Zelten!
> *Solange wir die Bikes bei dir in die Garage stellen können*


Wie kannst du nur?  



Aber wie gesagt, schlafen auf dem Hausboden mit Isomatte und Schlafsack wäre absolut kein Problem.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was Anderes: Wie sind denn die Temperaturen bei euch im Moment? Prognose?


O, o...

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.ch/?station=066500&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## daniel77 (19. September 2012)

www.meteoschweiz.ch
>Lokalprognose Alpnach


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> www.meteoschweiz.ch
> >Lokalprognose Alpnach


Sänks


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> @ Constantin: Dann behalte es halt für dich. Ist ja anstrengend mit dir...
> @ Christian: können uns auch gemeinsam vorbereiten. Constantin fährt im Winter eh nicht.
> 
> 
> Edit: maaaan was ist denn das mit diesen Links in den Namen...


Mache ich auch.

Im Winter bzw. sobald es hässlich wird, werde ich auf's Laufen wechseln.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> Du gehÃ¶rst also auch zur "Ich fahre auch Nachts mit Sonnenbrille"-Fraktion



Aber sicher, WechselglÃ¤ser waren nach den Ausgaben fÃ¼r die Lampen nicht mehr im Budgetð. 


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1045070


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Aber sicher, WechselglÃ¤ser waren nach den Ausgaben fÃ¼r die Lampen nicht mehr im Budgetð.
> 
> 
> kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightrideroberriderslikerlongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

Sehr gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> O, o...
> 
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.ch/?station=066500&wahl=vorhersage




im moment schaue ich noch nicht aufs wetter. Werde erst anfangs nöchste woche mal schaun. Denke aber wenns regnet an unserem wochenende bringts es nicht.

Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> im moment schaue ich noch nicht aufs wetter. Werde erst anfangs nöchste woche mal schaun. *Denke aber wenns regnet an unserem wochenende bringts es nicht.*
> 
> *Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten...*


Danke, dass du das schreibst! Meine Worte.

Wollte ich gerade schreiben.

Danke 


So, bin raus.

Gute Nacht


----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2012)

denke, das ist klar, dass man nicht soweit anreist um dann im regen herumzueiern.

gute nacht und schlaft gut jungs...


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> im moment schaue ich noch nicht aufs wetter. Werde erst anfangs nöchste woche mal schaun. Denke aber wenns regnet an unserem wochenende bringts es nicht.
> 
> Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten...



Das sehe ich genauso!


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke, dass du das schreibst! Meine Worte.
> 
> Wollte ich gerade schreiben.
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht!




Und immer schön zitieren, gibt ordentlich Benachrichtigungen und E-Mails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und immer schön zitieren, gibt ordentlich Benachrichtigungen und E-Mails!



ok


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ok



öhem....


tagelang hört man von Dir Marathonwegelagerer nichts mehr und jetzt sowas!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau jens...scheizze diese meldungen. wer hat das zeugs eingeführt???


----------



## BENDERR (19. September 2012)

kann man in den einstellungen deaktivieren


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> genau jens...scheizze diese meldungen. wer hat das zeugs eingeführt???



Völlig bekloppt! Wenn ich das rausfinde zitiere ich den 100x  die Stunde!

Kann man das eigentlich irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Völlig bekloppt! Wenn ich das rausfinde zitiere ich den 100x  die Stunde!
> 
> Kann man das eigentlich irgendwie abstellen?



Ja kann man @ohneworte


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

@ohneworte

als ich die erste benachrichtigung wegen diesem zeugs bekommen habe, habe ich sofort alles deaktiviert was es zu deaktivieren gibt.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> als ich die erste benachrichtigung wegen diesem zeugs bekommen habe, habe ich sofort alles deaktiviert was es zu deaktivieren gibt.



Eben! Hier zur Deaktivierung.



Thomas schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

Schön, brauch ich nicht selber suchen!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

@taunusteufel78
ich bin übrigends seit letztem wochenende wieder niner fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> ich bin übrigends seit letztem wochenende wieder niner fahrer.



Fotos?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

mein altes emd.


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mein altes emd.



Ach so, alter Langweiler... Da Penn ich ja fast ein!

Also Gute Nacht zusammen, ich bin dann fuer Heute raus.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

beim p-weg marathon habe ich mich in ein stumpjumper verguckt.

leider habe ich es bald aus den augen verloren.
wollte ja nicht immer nach hinten gucken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> ich bin übrigends seit letztem wochenende wieder niner fahrer.





Endlich normale Leute....       

Habe sowieso nie verstanden warum es zerlegt war..


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Endlich normale Leute....
> 
> Habe sowieso nie verstanden warum es zerlegt war..



Wie lange (kurz) hast Du Deines noch mal?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2012)

War doch ein Schbasss...

Ähm,  fertig seit 4 Wochen.


----------



## maddda (20. September 2012)

Moin leute mir is gerade etwas total komisches aufgefallen:
Bei der IBC Startseite wird wangezeigt, dass ich als folgender angemeldet bin:






Wenn ich dann aufs Forum klicke steht da wieder ganz normal "Wilkommen, maddda"


----------



## InoX (20. September 2012)

bei mir steht da gar nichts von "eingeloggt als: ".
Da steht bei mir nur Kontrollzentrum und Posteingang... hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. September 2012)

Steht bei mir jetzt auch nicht mehr

Habe mal den Nutzer gesucht. Der hat sich, im selben moment wie ich, den gleichen Artikel durchgelesen


----------



## onkel_doc (20. September 2012)

also jungs. Ich denke Jens schläft auf dem sofa (des gewichtes wegen) sorry oder du magst ins hotel.

Für die anderen zwei back- packers hätte ich zwei dicke matten die bequem sind. 

Ist also sicher alles geregelt. Wenn das wetter mitspielt gibts ne grosse sause...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> also jungs. Ich denke Jens schläft auf dem sofa (des gewichtes wegen) sorry oder du magst ins hotel.
> 
> *Für die anderen zwei back- packers hätte ich zwei dicke matten die bequem sind. *
> 
> Ist also sicher alles geregelt. Wenn das wetter mitspielt gibts ne grosse sause...


Perrrfekt!  

Ich hoffe, das Wetter wird passen.

Wenn das mit meinem Urlaub geklärt ist, steht dem Trip von meiner Seite aus nichts mehr im Weg.


Jens (ow), wieviel oder wie wenig wiegst du derzeit?
Nicht, dass du schon leichter bist, als ich


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> also jungs. Ich denke Jens schläft auf dem sofa (des gewichtes wegen) sorry oder du magst ins hotel.
> 
> Für die anderen zwei back- packers hätte ich zwei dicke matten die bequem sind.
> 
> Ist also sicher alles geregelt. Wenn das wetter mitspielt gibts ne grosse sause...



Sofa wäre OK, Hotel aber auch!


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Perrrfekt!
> 
> Ich hoffe, das Wetter wird passen.
> 
> ...



Dank der Messen und wenig Bewegung durch den Sturz so 96-97 Kg... Waren ja auch schon mal 94,..

Aber das war über die Messen vorher eingeplant.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dank der Messen und wenig Bewegung durch den Sturz so 96-97 Kg... Waren ja auch schon mal 94,..
> 
> Aber das war über die Messen vorher eingeplant.


Oh, bist aber schon langsam an mir dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh, bist aber schon langsam an mir dran...



Wobei ich jetzt Gas geben muss. Zwischen 90-92 Kilo war das Ziel zum 31.12.2012!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt Gas geben muss. Zwischen 90-92 Kilo war das Ziel zum 31.12.2012!


Neee, lass ma 

- Nein, klar, es wird dir gut tun 

...ich muss einfach wieder richtig trainieren...


Habe schon etwas Schiss, dass ihr mich kaputt fahrt in der Schweiz...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Neee, lass ma
> 
> - Nein, klar, es wird dir gut tun
> 
> ...




He, wir nehmen es easy bei uns in der schweiz. Die rennen sind dann durch und landschaft geniessen jungs. Zwischendrin mal nen halt für ein Biarli...


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Neee, lass ma
> 
> - Nein, klar, es wird dir gut tun
> 
> ...



Ich bin doch wegen dem Sturz die letzten beiden Wochen fast überhaupt nicht gefahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin doch wegen dem Sturz die letzten beiden Wochen fast überhaupt nicht gefahren.


Zwei Wochen...  



onkel_doc schrieb:


> He, wir nehmen es easy bei uns in der schweiz.  Die rennen sind dann durch und landschaft geniessen jungs. Zwischendrin  mal nen halt für ein Biarli...


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen...



Letzten Freitag eine Stunde in Spazierfahrtmanier und Montag schon etwas schneller und knapp 1,5 Stunden. 

Und morgen geht es dann mal wieder 2 Stunden aufs Bike, aber auch in lockerem Tempo!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag eine Stunde in Spazierfahrtmanier und Montag schon etwas schneller und knapp 1,5 Stunden.
> 
> Und morgen geht es dann mal wieder 2 Stunden aufs Bike, aber auch in lockerem Tempo!


Ich mein' ja nur, dass 2 Wochen mal nicht fahren gar nichts sind verglichen mit dem, was bei mir dieses Jahr los war


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich mein' ja nur, dass 2 Wochen mal nicht fahren gar nichts sind verglichen mit dem, was bei mir dieses Jahr los war



Ich hab ja glücklicherweise ein paar Bikes zur Verfügung!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> He, wir nehmen es easy bei uns in der schweiz. Die rennen sind dann durch und landschaft geniessen jungs. Zwischendrin mal nen halt für ein Biarli...



Klingt vernünftig! 

Morgen meine letztes Klausur schreiben. Dann bin ich durch für dieses Semester. War auch kaum noch aufm Bike, wenn dann nur 1h Knallgas mit 170BPM 
 @Jens: Matte ist auch gut 

Wenns Wetter so wird wie bei uns heute wäre ich äußerst zufrieden.
Sonnig bei 15°C und leichter Feuchte von unten 



Achja, die Naben fürs Tubular Projekt sind endlich auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

Hi Marcel,

das hört sich doch gut an!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klingt vernünftig!
> 
> Morgen meine letztes Klausur schreiben. Dann bin ich durch für dieses Semester. War auch kaum noch aufm Bike, wenn dann nur 1h Knallgas mit 170BPM
> @_Jens_: Matte ist auch gut
> ...


Ich hab Montag und heute LK-Klausur geschrieben.

Dir viel Erfolg 

170???  

Also ich fand die 15°C gestern wie heute, wohlgemerkt bei Sonnenschein, echt kühl 
Unangenehm. Aber sicherlich für die Jahreszeit heul: ) top.
Mal abwarten...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich hab Montag und heute LK-Klausur geschrieben.
> 
> Dir viel Erfolg
> 
> ...




So früh schreibt ihr schon? Hätte gedacht das geht erst später wieder los.
Naja ich bin im Moment nur mit dem Crosser unterwegs, da ich keine Lust habe vorn zu schalten (da schlechter MTB Umwerfer), muss ich überall schnell hoch. Oder aber es wird gelaufen.
Auf dem Rückweg noch 3 Ortsschildssprints und ab dafür 


Heute bin ich schon mit komplett lang gefahren. War ganz angenehm


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So früh schreibt ihr schon? Hätte gedacht das geht erst später wieder los.
> Naja ich bin im Moment nur mit dem Crosser unterwegs, da ich keine Lust habe vorn zu schalten (da schlechter MTB Umwerfer), muss ich überall schnell hoch. Oder aber es wird gelaufen.
> Auf dem Rückweg noch 3 Ortsschildssprints und ab dafür
> 
> ...


Na ja, das 3. Semster hat am 06.08. angefangen.

Was dachtest du, geht erst später wieder los?

Faule Socke  
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Laufen is doch doof, aber sicher nicht ungewöhnlich für'n Crosser...

Sprints müssen sein


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na ja, das 3. Semster hat am 06.08. angefangen.
> 
> Was dachtest du, geht erst später wieder los?
> 
> ...



Hä? LK-Klausuren hab ich mit Schule asoziiert 


Man kann sich ja fast überall hochprügeln. Laufen ist aber schneller...


----------



## BENDERR (20. September 2012)

bin auch verwirrt.. aber semesterbeginn anfang august!?
wir hatten da grad eine woche semesterferien 
bei mir gehts erst mitte oktober wieder weiter..


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

Genau, so in etwa!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Hä? LK-Klausuren hab ich mit Schule asoziiert *
> 
> 
> Man kann sich ja fast überall hochprügeln. Laufen ist aber schneller...


----------



## BENDERR (20. September 2012)

aah.. du machst gerade abi?
3. halbjahr oder wie?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aah.. du machst gerade abi?
> 3. halbjahr oder wie?


RRRichtig.

3. Sem. is gerade am laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aah.. du machst gerade abi?
> 3. halbjahr oder wie?



3. Halbjahr? Was hab ich verpasst 

Wie isn das bei dir dann? Hast du überhaupt Ferien?


----------



## BENDERR (20. September 2012)

also bei uns war das so:
12. klasse -> 1. und 2. halbjahr
13. klasse -> 3. und 4. halbjahr -> abi

und mittlerweile bin ich im 3. semester am studieren


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 3. Halbjahr? Was hab ich verpasst
> 
> Wie isn das bei dir dann? Hast du überhaupt Ferien?




1.10.-13.10.

Aber muss ja noch den Urlaub v.d. Arbeit klären.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

Achso, jetzt bin ich im Bilde


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 3. Halbjahr? Was hab ich verpasst
> 
> Wie isn das bei dir dann? Hast du überhaupt Ferien?



3. Hallbjahr? So fühle ich mich zur Zeit. Seit Anfang August 12 Tage durcharbeiten davon 7 Tage ausser Haus, dann 2 Wochenenden frei; anschließend 12 Tage durcharbeiten, davon 5 Tage ausser Haus; ein Wochende frei und dann wieder 12 Tage durcharbeiten, davon 3 Tage ausser Haus! 

Durchschnittlich jeden Tag 12-14 Stunden malochen und die Tage ausser Haus natürlich an den besagten Wochenenden. Jetzt am Samstag hab ich mal wieder frei, dafür aber schon wieder Sonntag den nächsten Termin mit Kollegen und dann von Montag bis Freitag! (bevor ich Constatin am Bahnhof abhole mache ich noch einen Kundentermin in Hannover)


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2012)

Ai ai ai. 
Das ist echt ordentlich. Das kann man doch nicht auf Dauer durchhalten oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt bin ich im Bilde






ohneworte schrieb:


> 3. Hallbjahr? So fühle ich mich zur Zeit. Seit  Anfang August 12 Tage durcharbeiten davon 7 Tage ausser Haus, dann 2  Wochenenden frei; anschließend 12 Tage durcharbeiten, davon 5 Tage  ausser Haus; ein Wochende frei und dann wieder 12 Tage durcharbeiten,  davon 3 Tage ausser Haus!
> 
> Durchschnittlich jeden Tag 12-14 Stunden malochen und die Tage ausser Haus natürlich an den besagten Wochenenden.
> 
> ...


Puh - heavy.

Echt jetzt?

Du machst so früh morgens noch 'nen Kundentermin?


Gute N8!


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ai ai ai.
> Das ist echt ordentlich. Das kann man doch nicht auf Dauer durchhalten oder?



Traumberuf Aussendienst!

Von daher war es heute vor 2 Wochen auch nicht wirklich klug mit Vollgas durch den Wald zu Brettern. Hat mich ja dann nach hinten raus auch vom Bike geholt!

Deshalb wird morgen in den 2 Stunden auch nur piano gerollt!

Und ab Anfang Oktober fallen dann die Wochenenden wieder für Freizeit an!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 3. Hallbjahr? So fühle ich mich zur Zeit. Seit Anfang August 12 Tage durcharbeiten davon 7 Tage ausser Haus, dann 2 Wochenenden frei; anschließend 12 Tage durcharbeiten, davon 5 Tage ausser Haus; ein Wochende frei und dann wieder 12 Tage durcharbeiten, davon 3 Tage ausser Haus!
> 
> Durchschnittlich jeden Tag 12-14 Stunden malochen und die Tage ausser Haus natürlich an den besagten Wochenenden. Jetzt am Samstag hab ich mal wieder frei, dafür aber schon wieder Sonntag den nächsten Termin mit Kollegen und dann von Montag bis Freitag! (bevor ich Constatin am Bahnhof abhole mache ich noch einen Kundentermin in Hannover)



Mal ehrlich, wenn du die Online-IBC-Zeit von den 12-14h abziehst,  hast du einen gut bezahlten Halbtagsjob!        ;D



Überlege ob ich morgen mit der Truppe zum geplanten Singletrail-Riding starten  soll. Drei Tage  Pfälzer Wald. Aber ich bin schnieftechnisch  etwas angeschlagen....  Hinterher ist man erst schlauer,ich weiß...


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wenn du die Online-IBC-Zeit von den 12-14h abziehst,  hast du einen gut bezahlten Halbtagsjob!        ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Überlege ob ich morgen mit der Truppe zum geplanten Singletrail-Riding starten  soll. Drei Tage  Pfälzer Wald. Aber ich bin schnieftechnisch  etwas angeschlagen....  Hinterher ist man erst schlauer,ich weiß...



Oweia, egal für was jetzt auch immer!

Ist aber jedes Jahr um diese Zeit die gleiche Grütze!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. September 2012)

moin jungs.

Ich bin echt froh, dass die rennsaison nach diesem wochenende vorbei ist. Immer das gleiche. Anfangs voll motiviert und gegen hintenraus immer motivationsprobleme...

Darum versuch ich den herbst einfach zu geniessen. Beim fahren bilder zu schiessen und einfach relaxt hinter mich zu bringen.

Am samstag gibts ev noch ne kleine party im radladen von einem kollegen. Er hat den letzten arbeitstag...werden da sicher mal noch vorbeischaun.


----------



## InoX (21. September 2012)

Ne Party im Radladen? Das klingt ja nach nem Traum.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ne Party im Radladen? Das klingt ja nach nem Traum.



Das habe ich schon öfter erleben dürfen!


----------



## InoX (21. September 2012)

ich nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Puh - heavy.
> 
> Echt jetzt?
> 
> ...



Urlaubssperre, also um 09.00 Uhr beim Kunden einen Ordertermin und alles ist gut.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ich nicht.



Tja, das ist dann wieder einer der positiven Aspekte in meinem Job. Sitze hier auch gerade im Termin und während hier mein Kunde seine Kunden bedient surfe ich per UMTS im Netz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. September 2012)

Gleich gehts los. Auf zur Höheren Mathematik!


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gleich gehts los. Auf zur Höheren Mathematik!



Hier geht's dann zum Euronen addieren!


----------



## InoX (21. September 2012)

naja bin mir aber nich sicher obs mir das wert wäre.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> naja bin mir aber nich sicher obs mir das wert wäre.



Es kommen auch wieder ruhigere Zeiten, ist im Spätsommer/Herbst halt so. Kenne ich halt nicht anders!

Ach ja, Wochenendarbeit und Überstunden werden nicht vergütet!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Urlaubssperre, also um 09.00 Uhr beim Kunden einen Ordertermin und alles ist gut.


Ah, ok, dann sollte das klappen, wa?


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ah, ok, dann sollte das klappen, wa?



Türlich!


----------



## zuki (21. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach ja, Wochenendarbeit und Überstunden werden nicht vergütet!



Wem sagst Du das...


----------



## zuki (21. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs.
> 
> Ich bin echt froh, dass die rennsaison nach diesem wochenende vorbei ist. Immer das gleiche. Anfangs voll motiviert und gegen hintenraus immer motivationsprobleme...



Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich war drauf und dran das Biken an den Nagel zu hängen. Seitdem ich dann den Bikecomputer verbannt hatte und ohne Höhenmeter und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten im Hinterkopf fuhr, machte es gleich wieder Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich war drauf und dran das Biken an den Nagel zu hängen. Seitdem ich dann den Bikecomputer verbannt hatte und ohne Höhenmeter und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten im Hinterkopf fuhr, machte es gleich wieder Spaß!



Hab auch nur noch am Renner und Crosser nen Tacho. 
Von Zeit zu Zeit ist es eben schön ganz ohne Druck einfach nur zu geniessen.

Das Fahren soll ja Spaß machen. Wenn mir die Rennen mal kein Spaß mehr machen sollten, werde ich mich auch nicht mehr so viel quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (21. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach ja, Wochenendarbeit und Überstunden werden nicht vergütet!





Deutschland eben.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2012)

Sowas gibts bei uns net 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich war drauf und dran das Biken an den Nagel zu hängen. Seitdem ich dann den Bikecomputer verbannt hatte und ohne Höhenmeter und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten im Hinterkopf fuhr, machte es gleich wieder Spaß!



Mit den Computerwerten setze ich mich nicht unter Druck, also bleibt der dran!


----------



## BENDERR (21. September 2012)

ich glaub ich versuche mal nächste saison ohne tacho zu fahren.. oder ich kleb ihn während dem fahren ab oder so..
stelle auch desöfteren fest, dass ich dann gern nen 24er schnitt oder so fahren will und mehr gas geb.. aber hab ja noch die pulsuhr, die pfeift mich dnan immer wieder ab


----------



## InoX (21. September 2012)

Ich fahre oft nur nach Zeit und ignoriere die Geschwindigkeit. Ich sage mir dann, dass ich über 3 Stunden fahren will und dann ist gut.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade von einer 1,5 Stundentour zurück und ärgere mich über die zu kurze Zeit wegen Stau auf der Bahn. Andererseits zwickt jetzt aber die Rückenprellung wieder ganz ordentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich war drauf und dran das Biken an den Nagel zu hängen. Seitdem ich dann den Bikecomputer verbannt hatte und ohne Höhenmeter und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten im Hinterkopf fuhr, machte es gleich wieder Spaß!


 

Seit ich bike (1992) fahre ich ohne computer. Auch nie ausprobiert, genau wegen des druckes da immer draufschaun zu müssen. Meine kollegen machen sich da immer verückt.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Seit ich bike (1992) fahre ich ohne computer. Auch nie ausprobiert, genau wegen des druckes da immer draufschaun zu müssen. Meine kollegen machen sich da immer verückt.



Moin Jens,

das ist aber auch immer eine Frage der eigenen inneren Einstellung.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2012)

mal nen bild von heute


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. September 2012)

hmm, ganz schön grau wird Zeit das der Herbst die Farben wieder auspackt


----------



## onkel_doc (21. September 2012)

wenn jemand nen günstigen lenker sucht. Hab den mal in gerade bestellt.

Mal schaun...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/full-Carbon-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4607e52813


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2012)

ach mist, da oben habe ich die kamera wohl falsch herum gehalten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. September 2012)

richtig so paßt es gut---was für'n Vorbau hast den montiert, Länge Winkel??? Kettemblattzahl vorne ist???

Danke


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn jemand nen günstigen lenker sucht. Hab den mal in gerade bestellt.
> 
> Mal schaun...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/full-Carbon-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4607e52813



Für solch ein Experiment bin ich zu konservativ.


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ach mist, da oben habe ich die kamera wohl falsch herum gehalten.



Jetzt brennt's in den Augen, liegt bestimmt an der roten Sattelnase!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> richtig so paÃt es gut---was fÃ¼r'n Vorbau hast den montiert, LÃ¤nge Winkel??? Kettemblattzahl vorne ist???
> 
> Danke



vorbau nen nen bontrager rxl. ( http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vorbau-Bontr...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item25755f8618 )
90 mm und -17Â°. unter 130 g. 
die schrift geht mit acetan komplett ab. dann ist er komplett schwarz.
24,95â¬ incl. versand.


kettenblÃ¤tter sind ein 36er (billiges, mittleres truvativ) und nen 24er xtr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (21. September 2012)

ohjeh.. bald is wieder mudflap zeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2012)

Ich muss bevor ich aufs rad sitze und vorbelastung fahre auch noch trecker reifen montieren... So wie das sifft wird das morgen nix mit den 29-1 und die bronson aka kombi will ich auf dem anderen satz lassen... Damit kann ich so schoen spass haben 

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (22. September 2012)

ich versuch jetzt dann mal nen beaver...soll ned so schlecht sein. Kollege fährt ihn auch seit einer woche und ist zufrieden damit.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

Guten Morgen...

hmm und alle fleißig beim radeln trotz Regen


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2012)

Hier regnet es nicht und Biken ist nachher auch angesagt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

bei mir auch aber nur auf der Promenade für ne Kaffee, hmm oder doch lieber ne "Gedeck"


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Wird wohl ne Crossrunde mit den Jungs. Da ist das Wetter eigentlich wurscht!

Vorher noch ein bissel Erdreich für den Teich bewegen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

japp die Crosser sind für sowas gemacht...

nadenn euch viel spaß (bin leider viel zu oft alleine unterwegs?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Da ich auch keinen Semislick fahre, komme ich eigentlich überall durch. 

Alleine fahren ist doch auch ganz nett. Man fährt sein eigenes Tempo und hat den Wald (hoffentlich) für sich. Genug Zeit zum nachdenken oder düsen, mach ich gerne.

Am Wochenende aber auch mit den Jungs rausfahren ist dafür dann auch nett. Von einigen kann ich wohl noch was lernen und es ist irgendwie immer lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn jemand nen günstigen lenker sucht. Hab den mal in gerade bestellt.
> 
> Mal schaun...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/full-Carbon-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4607e52813



Danke habs zwar schon gestern gesehen, aber der Flatbar im selben Shop ist eher was für mich


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

ah, garnicht gesehn dass der auch nen flat im angebot hat!
glaub den werd ich mal probieren


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Nur die Gewichte können nicht stimmen. 130g Flat und 130g Riser bei selber Länge? 
Wäre mir auch egal wenn er 150g wiegt. Immernoch deutlich günstiger als der Easton und dann wohl auch leichter.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke habs zwar schon gestern gesehen, aber der Flatbar im selben Shop ist eher was für mich


 

Ja, den meinte ich. Hab ihn bestellt und werde berichten

Eventuell für mein neues projekt...

Ach ja, bei uns ist das wetter bissle regnerisch...fahren ja nach einsiedeln und dann gehts erst mal ab für meinen sohnemann.

Am sonntag dann meine freundin und ich im mixed...da hats wieder schön wetter...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Hast du einen Preisvorschlag gesendet? Wenn ja wie viel?
Man spart ja wo man kann 
Will den nämlich auch bestellen.

Dann wünsche ich vorallem viel Spaß und natürlich auch Erfolg!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. September 2012)

für mich ist das schon günstig. Sonst würde ich mal 5.- euro drunter gehen und der preis mit versand aushandeln...

sorry für alle händler...

schönes wochenende...greets the doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2012)

Moin!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg @DoC

Viel Spaß an die, die Biken gehen!

Für mich wird's ein WE ohne Bike. Ohne Sport. :-/


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

als student muss man sparen wo man kann


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> als student muss man sparen wo man kann



Bald ist wieder Weltspartag, da gibt es bei der Bank für den Inhalt der Sparbüchse ein Stofftier!


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

wird mitgenommen  :


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> fÃ¼r mich ist das schon gÃ¼nstig. Sonst wÃ¼rde ich mal 5.- euro drunter gehen und der preis mit versand aushandeln...
> 
> sorry fÃ¼r alle hÃ¤ndler...
> 
> schÃ¶nes wochenende...greets the doc



Naja ich hab so bei der Gabel fÃ¼rs 29er 50â¬ gespart. Das finde ich schon einiges. 

An 25â¬ hatte ich auch gedacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2012)

Morgen die Herren!

Ich habe gestern spontan abgesagt uns sitze _fast heulend vor Zorn _ zu Hause, während die Kumpels in der Pfalz Singletrails schrubben...., Flammkuchen essen...., .....Rotwein am Feuer schlabbern......      MIST, bin mal wieder krank!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2012)

mahlzeit!

hat mal jemand von euch die neuen xtr bremsen entlüften?
muss ich da irgendwas besonders berücksichtigen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2012)

@TT: Gute Entscheidung, auch wenn's schwer gefallen ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2012)

Hi Constantin.

Echt, könnte heulen vor Zorn. Mein Weibchen hat heute Geburtstag und eine Weiberparty (_nicht neg. gemeint_) geplant, da ich ja eig. weg wäre...     -  Toll, jetzt verdrücke ich mich ab dem späten Nachmittag ins Schlafzimmer und gucke DVD, in den Laptop oder penne....


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen die Herren!
> 
> Ich habe gestern spontan abgesagt uns sitze _fast heulend vor Zorn _ zu Hause, während die Kumpels in der Pfalz Singletrails schrubben...., Flammkuchen essen...., .....Rotwein am Feuer schlabbern......      MIST, bin mal wieder krank!!!!!



Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Ist doch auch sicherlich nicht die letzte Gelegenheit sowas zu machen. Kopf nicht hängen lassen


----------



## zuki (22. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Seit ich bike (1992) fahre ich ohne computer. Auch nie ausprobiert, genau wegen des druckes da immer draufschaun zu müssen. Meine kollegen machen sich da immer verückt.



Ja. Der Mensch ist schon bekloppt. Es ist ohne diese Dinger jedenfalls spaßiger und man kann auch einfach mal die Tour genießen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2012)

Naja, die freien Tage sind oft schon verplant mit der Familie oder sonstigen Dingen..

Nächstes Jahr feiert mein Dad einen runden Geburtstag, verbunden mit einem Kurztrip nach AT und ein Sommerurlaub mit 4 Personen ist auch geplant.

Also was meine Zeit und mein Geld angeht _(insofern vorhanden)_ muß ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das verplant meine bessere Hälfte schon für mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Also an alle anderen Interessenten: 25â¬, 26â¬ & 27â¬ haben nicht funktioniert.
Muss ihn dann fÃ¼r 30â¬ nehmen.

Komisch ist aber auch, dass bei anderen Auktionen manche bis 45â¬ geboten haben und parallel welche fÃ¼r 29,99 verkauft wurden


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

schade! berichte mal wie er ist wenn du ihn hast.
bin mir nicht sicher ob das das richtige ist für an meinem 26er..
aber den sollte man ja auch kürzen können noch?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Ich guck einfach mal "rein" und dann schreibe ich was zur Wandstärke.
Kann mir vorstellen, dass der Klemmbereich nur eine bestimmte Länge hat.


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

ich freu mich schon auf den herbst! morgen letztes rennen und dann endlich wieder richtig schrauben


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

MTB vorerst noch ein Rennen. Crosssaison mal schauen. 
Irgendwann dieses Jahr muss die Schraube aus meinem Handgelenk.

EDIT: Die Naben sind nach 2 Wochen endlich angekommen. 2 schwarze Novatecs - sehen super aus und sind dazu noch 10g und 15g leichter als angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

@TT hmm wäre dann wohl zum Trinken und Essen mitgefahren

aber gute Besserung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2012)

Wäre ein teures Essen gewesen, Maik.....


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin.
> 
> Echt, könnte heulen vor Zorn. Mein Weibchen hat heute Geburtstag und eine Weiberparty (_nicht neg. gemeint_) geplant, da ich ja eig. weg wäre...     -  Toll, jetzt verdrücke ich mich ab dem späten Nachmittag ins Schlafzimmer und gucke DVD, in den Laptop oder penne....



Moin Marco,

Das ist bei Dir doch nicht normal in der Häufigkeit. Ansonsten auch von mir Gute Besserung!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wäre ein teures Essen gewesen, Maik.....



Und Trinken ist auch nicht so förderlich, wenn man krank ist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2012)

Nicht???


----------



## Metrum (22. September 2012)

Moin Jungs und Männer!

Ich hatte den Typen wegen den Lenkern gestern schonmal angeschrieben weil er Artikelstandort Leipzig drinstehen hat aber unten als Adresse was von Oderwitz steht. Also er ist aus Leipzig und gleich um die Ecke. Versuche ein Date mit ihm zu machen und wenn jemand was wissen will dann einfach hier melden. Vlt. kann ich auch noch paar Euro aushandeln wenn ich gleich nen Schwung untern Arm packe?

Grüße
Veikko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

sehr gut! 
mich würde nur interessieren ob der flatbar ggf. kürzbar ist und wenn ja - um wie viel?


----------



## Metrum (22. September 2012)

Ich treff mich Montag mit ihm, da er übers WE nicht in L.E. ist. 
Adresse ist im Studentenwohnheim. 
Wieviel Wissen er bei techn. Fragen anbieten kann bleibt abzuwarten aber ich denke irgendwas wird dabei schon rauskommen. 
Vlt. hat er ja auch Datenblätter dazu oder was auch immer.
Kann ja auch mal die Kern und den Messschieber mitnehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

Das sagst du jetzt, da ich schon bestellt habe?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. September 2012)

moin jungs bei uns in einsiedeln regnet es schon den ganzen tag

Mein junge hat das rennen gut überstanden. Morgen solls sonnig sein...wers glaubt. Bis jetzt sehe ich da noch keine sonne.

Ich mag keinen regen mehr...

greets und gute besserung @TT


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2012)

Hier hat es dann heute vormittags bis späte Mittagszeit auch ordentlich gekübelt. Als wir dann ab 15:00 Uhr knapp 2 Stunden unterwegs waren kam fast nichts mehr runter.

Körner hab ich jetzt aber keine mehr...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

War heute auch ne lange Crossrunde. So um die 2,5h 
Bissel Regen zwischendurch aber auch viel Sonne


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2012)

Hier hat's schön gehagelt


----------



## unocz (22. September 2012)

@ marco , mach dir nichts draus , ich bin auch krank  

wo sind denn deine kumpels in der pfalz ?



ps.: brauche mal beratung bezüglich neuer kurbel oder alte umbauen auf 2 fach ?

hat jemand ne 2 fach am liebsten 38/24 zu verkaufen? oder meint ihr ich soll meine 3 fach xt einfach auf 2 fach umbauen, was ich mir irgendwie nicht zutraue


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hat jemand ne 2 fach am liebsten 38/24 zu verkaufen? oder meint ihr ich soll meine 3 fach xt einfach auf 2 fach umbauen, was ich mir irgendwie nicht zutraue



Sind doch nur ne handvoll Schrauben lösen, alte Blätter runter, die Neuen drauf und wieder festmachen


----------



## unocz (22. September 2012)

und die kettenlinie ? die verändert sich doch, hab übrigens bb92 ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

einfach das dann große blatt auf die position des jetzt mittleren blattes schrauben.
sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> einfach das dann große blatt auf die position des jetzt mittleren blattes schrauben.
> sollte funktionieren.



Genau


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,

Ich hab noch wirklich Schwierigkeiten Druck auf die Pedalen zu bringen. Die Tour heute hat mich trotz eingeschränktem Tempo echt an die Grenzen gebracht!

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ein Sturz einen so weit zurückwirft.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Das ist bei Dir doch nicht normal in der Häufigkeit. Ansonsten auch von mir Gute Besserung!
> 
> ...



Hi Jens!

Danke dir!
Ja, ich weiß ja auch nicht...  
Was man untersuchen kann, wurde schon untersucht. Soweit alles ok.
Verursacher ist die Psyche, bzw. der Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber das gehört hier nicht hin.... 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs....
> greets und gute besserung @TT



Danke Jens. 



unocz schrieb:


> @ marco , mach dir nichts draus , ich bin auch krank
> 
> wo sind denn deine kumpels in der pfalz ?
> 
> ...



Servus Matthias.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, _müßte erst unten auf dem Zettel nachlesen,_ heißt der Ort Merzalben. Da ist ein Bikehostel mit tollem Zubehörprogramm, mit Guide, und, und, und.....
Dir gute Besserung!

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (23. September 2012)

moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Moin!

Bis auf die Kälte ist draußen traumhaftes Wetter... und ich kann nicht biken... d.h., dass ich bis zum Schweiz-Trip nich mehr fahren werde.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Welche Naben sind "besser"?

Acros 4.L/74 oder tune Cannonball/Kong?


----------



## schnezler (23. September 2012)

Tja bei den Naben ist schwer zu sagen was besser ist. Ich bin erst Acros gefahren und jetzt Tune. Gewichtsmäßig liegt Tune vorne, vorallem die Leftynabe macht da was aus. Die Hinterradnabe nimmt sich eigentlich nichts bis aufs Gewicht, vorne muss ich zugeben, dass die Acros Leftynabe einfach was Dichtung und Dauerhalbbarkeit angeht besser aussieht. Allerdings läuft die Cannonball bis jetzt auch noch unauffällig.

Wenn dirs Gewicht wichtig ist greif zu Tune.
Wenn Gewicht zweitranging ist und du auf eine gute Dichtungen und sehr lange laufzeiten stehst nimm die Acros.
Was ich persönlich nehmen würde, wüsste ich nicht. Aber die Acros 4L scheint mir deutlich besser als die Cannonball.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. September 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem Tune King/KOng Satz wirklich zufrieden...


Hatte deswegen mal im light-bikes.de forum nachgefragt, evtl ist der Fred ja was für dich

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=18992


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Danke euch!

@ schnezler: 
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
Der zweite Teil deiner Aussage deckt sich mit der von Felix.

Die tune Naben machen so 50g auf die Acros gut.
Ok, da im Zentrum brauch ich zwar kaum Kraft, um die Masse in Bewegung zu versetzen, aber trotzdem.
Das Rad ist schon schwer genug.
Ich will einfach nicht die Acros nehmen und nach kurzer Zeit bereuen, dass ich nicht den höheren Preis für die tune Naben in Kauf genommen habe.

Vom Aussehen her finde ich die tune auch schöner.

Wie ist der Sound der Nabe hinten?
...im Vergleich zur Acros (54 oder 74?)?

Darf ich fragen, was du mit auf die Waage bringst?

Ich habe ja gehört, dass die Dichtungen bei der Cannonball nicht so doll sein sollen und auch ab und ab mal ein Lager getauscht werden muss.
Könnte ich den Lagerwechsel auch selber machen?
Sind die teuer?

Ob die Dichtungen super oder nur mittelmäßig sind, merkt man doch eh nur, wenn man bei Nässe fährt, oder?
Die Lager dürften ja bei gutem Wetter gleich gut laufen...?

@ madda: Danke! Lese ich mir durch.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bis auf die Kälte ist draußen traumhaftes Wetter... und ich kann nicht biken... d.h., dass ich bis zum Schweiz-Trip nich mehr fahren werde.



Wie?
Wasn da los?


Moin zusammen 
Gestern Abend noch schön den Kopf über die passenden Speichenlängen für den Tub-LRS zerbrochen und die Reste vom RR Hinterrad bekommen.

Würden nicht 13 Nippel fehlen, hätte ich das Hinterrad mit XT Nabe schon fertig und der Renner endlich wieder seinen eignen LRS


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie?
> Wasn da los?
> 
> 
> ...


Familienveranstaltung 

Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch nach der Schule arbeiten.
Donnerstag packen.


Du hast ein RR?
Wusste ich gar nicht 


Mach dir nix draus.


----------



## InoX (23. September 2012)

Bei mir gibts jetzt auch was neues. Hab jetzt ne Sigma Karma mit Cree XM-L Led. Deutlich heller und der Umbau ist ne Sache von 10 Minuten wenn die Led richtig auf den Chip gelÃ¶tet wÃ¤re. Bis wir das raus hatten hats ne Weile gedauert. Aber jetzt funktioniert es super. Kosten der Aktion: 8â¬.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts jetzt auch was neues. Hab jetzt ne Sigma Karma mit Cree XM-L Led. Deutlich heller und der Umbau ist ne Sache von 10 Minuten wenn die Led richtig auf den Chip gelötet wäre. Bis wir das raus hatten hats ne Weile gedauert. Aber jetzt funktioniert es super. Kosten der Aktion: 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

Achso, ich hatte schon befürchtet du hast was kaputt gemacht...

Eine Freundin hat mir angeboten mich Donnerstag mit nach Stuttgart zu nehmen und dann von da aus nach Luzern. Weiß nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.
Hatte eigentlich nicht so Lust auf noch 4h Zugfahrt von Stuggi nach Luzern. Werde ihr wohl absagen.

Nachdem ich meinen Eltern erzählt hab wie viele Räder Jens ungefähr hat: "Wie es gibt Leute mit noch mehr Rädern als du?" 


Im Renner ist im Moment ein Cross-LRS mit Straßenreifen und kleiner MTB-Kassette.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achso, ich hatte schon befürchtet du hast was kaputt gemacht...
> 
> Eine Freundin hat mir angeboten mich Donnerstag mit nach Stuttgart zu nehmen und dann von da aus nach Luzern. Weiß nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll.
> Hatte eigentlich nicht so Lust auf noch 4h Zugfahrt von Stuggi nach Luzern. Werde ihr wohl absagen.
> ...




Deine Eltern: 

RR: Ach sooo 
Dachte, ich hätte was verpasst


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

Nee nichts verpasst.
Der Renner ist schon seit über einem Jahr in meinem Besitz.
Bilder von dem und dem Stahlrenner für Dortmund reiche ich nach


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bis auf die Kälte ist draußen traumhaftes Wetter... und ich kann nicht biken... d.h., dass ich bis zum Schweiz-Trip nich mehr fahren werde.



Hier ist auch traumhaftes Wetter und ich werde Heute auch nicht Biken. Nach der Party gestern Abend war erst einmal Ausschlafen angesagt und um 15:00 Uhr treffe ich mich mit unserem Finanzbuchhalter sowie weiteren 5 Kollegen in Bremen.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

hier ist auch son wetter, das meine komplette planung durcheinander bringt.

eigentlich wollte ich mein 26er race-bike mal fahrbereit machen, aber bei der sonne muss ich wohl heute schon wieder aufs rad.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2012)

Ich reihe mich auch mal zu den kranken Hühnern ein. Dieser Husten geht einfach gar nicht. Eigentlich wollte ich am Mittwoch nach Jahren mal wieder zum Squash gegangen sein. Hoffentlich klappt's kommende Woche...


----------



## cpprelude (23. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nicht die Acros nehmen und nach kurzer Zeit bereuen, dass ich nicht den höheren Preis für die tune Naben in Kauf genommen habe.
> 
> Vom Aussehen her finde ich die tune auch schöner.


 
Die Acros A-Hub .54 habe ich schon länger im Visier, die will ich nach wie vor irgentwann mal haben. Ich denke wenn man sie ordnungsgemäß behandelt, dürfte es keine Probleme mit denen geben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Die Acros A-Hub .54 habe ich schon länger im Visier, die will ich nach wie vor irgentwann mal haben. Ich denke wenn man sie ordnungsgemäß behandelt, dürfte es keine Probleme mit denen geben.


Ähm, na ja...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

die ahub .54 würde ich am 29er nicht am hinterrad verwenden.
brauchte schon einen neuen freilauf und eine dickere achse, da sich diese wohl verbogen hat und dann der freilauf in der verzahnung in der nabe geschliffen hat.

selbst felix rät jetzt davon ab, und acros sagt auch selber, dass die nabe dafür nicht sonderlich gut geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (23. September 2012)

hab die acros 54 am 26er ht und die laufen seit 2 jahren anstandslos.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

Ich will die Acros doch gar nicht  

@ k_star: Danke, hatte ich mitbekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2012)

Ich bekomme für das Santa Cruz den Laufradsatz mit ZTR Flow, CX-Ray und King/Kong in Titan für den gröberen Einsatz.

Als angedachte Belohnung für nächstes Jahr wenn die 90 Kilos unterschritten sind noch zusätzlich einen schönen leichten mit ZTR Crest , CX-Ray und Prince/Princess!

Die Tune-Naben sind meines Erachtens nach gut dafür geeignet!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

@ Jens(ow): Crest bei 90 kg???

Felix hat mir davon abgeraten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

Moin!! 



schnezler schrieb:


> Tja bei den Naben ist schwer zu sagen was besser ist. Ich bin erst Acros gefahren und jetzt Tune. Gewichtsmäßig liegt Tune vorne, vorallem die Leftynabe macht da was aus. Die Hinterradnabe nimmt sich eigentlich nichts bis aufs Gewicht, vorne muss ich zugeben, dass die Acros Leftynabe einfach was Dichtung und Dauerhalbbarkeit angeht besser aussieht. Allerdings läuft die Cannonball bis jetzt auch noch unauffällig.
> 
> Wenn dirs Gewicht wichtig ist greif zu Tune.
> Wenn Gewicht zweitranging ist und du auf eine gute Dichtungen und sehr lange laufzeiten stehst nimm die Acros.
> Was ich persönlich nehmen würde, wüsste ich nicht. Aber die Acros 4L scheint mir deutlich besser als die Cannonball.



Ich hätte nicht anders geantwortet. Gleiche Erfahrungen wie meine Kollegen. 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> @ schnezler:
> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
> ...



Ton an und schön laut aufdrehen



k_star schrieb:


> hier ist auch son wetter, das meine komplette planung durcheinander bringt.
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mein 26er race-bike mal fahrbereit machen, *aber bei der sonne muss ich wohl heute schon wieder aufs rad*.



Du armer Kerl!!!    Komm wir tauschen.... 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich auch mal zu den kranken Hühnern ein. Dieser Husten geht einfach gar nicht. Eigentlich wollte ich am Mittwoch nach Jahren mal wieder zum Squash gegangen sein. Hoffentlich klappt's kommende Woche...



Willkommen im Club. Gute Besserung! 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na dann mal gute Besserung!



Auch von mir an alle Schniefnasen und Pflegebedürftigen...

Hier was für die Augenheilung: 






-Netzfund-


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

@ Marco: Augenheilung, näh. Mach mal was besseres 

Ich hoffe doch, das ist kein r2-Video. Die kenne ich nämlich alle 
- danke -


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ Marco: Augenheilung, näh. *Mach mal was besseres *
> 
> Ich hoffe doch, das ist kein r2-Video. Die kenne ich nämlich alle
> - danke -



Spielverderber!  
Ich habe einfach irgendein Bild aus dem Netz gesaugt.... 

Ich gebe mir demnächst mehr Mühe bei der Auswahl. Versprochen! 
Irgendwelche Vorlieben der Herr?  


VG


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

Die DT 190 ceramic ist ja mal krass, richtig tief!
Chris King klingt dagegen wie ne Kreissäge


----------



## h0rst99 (23. September 2012)

Also irgendwie hab ich wohl was verpasst in den letzten 20 Jahren - seit wann sind eigentlich diese lauten Freiläufe in Mode?

Ich komme damit echt gar nicht klar, ein Freilauf muss schön leise und dezent 'surren', alles andere klingt für mich nicht schnell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

Ich liebe meine Hopes´.   

Gerade beim Rennen wird der Vordermann ganz nervös, wenn er vorne tritt und hinten locker der Freilauf brüllt....   

Ein satter Nabensound gehört für mich einfach dazu!
Z.B. eine 240s mit Upgrade-Kit.....    ...made my day...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

In meiner neuen Novatec ist hinten ganz gewaltig viel Fett drin. Man hört gar nichts und es bremst fast ein wenig. Ungefähr so wie die einfachen Shimanos.
Das geht gar nicht.

Richtig geil ist immer die Hügi vom Kollegen


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spielverderber!
> Ich habe einfach irgendein Bild aus dem Netz gesaugt....
> 
> Ich gebe mir demnächst mehr Mühe bei der Auswahl. Versprochen!
> ...


Bitte darum 

Nich sowas.
"Ich habe einfach irgendein Bild aus dem Netz gesaugt"
-> ough, da verkneife ich mir lieber was 

Klar 




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die DT 190 ceramic ist ja mal krass, richtig tief!
> Chris King klingt dagegen wie ne Kreissäge


DT:  ...laaangweilig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bitte darum
> 
> Nich sowas.
> "Ich habe einfach irgendein Bild aus dem Netz gesaugt"
> ...



Stimmt. Aber nicht mit dem Ratchet-Kit.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine Hopes´.
> 
> Gerade beim Rennen wird der Vordermann ganz nervös, wenn er vorne tritt und hinten locker der Freilauf brüllt....
> 
> Ein satter Nabensound gehört für mich einfach dazu!


Meine Meinung!

@ DT-Sound: Ok, mit Ratchet-Kit vielleicht gut, aber normal nicht besonders. Hügi: Na ja 

P.S.: Sch. langsames "Highspeed" Internet.


----------



## InoX (23. September 2012)

Kumpel fährt die Magura Naben. Das sollten gelabelte DT Onyx sein. Die sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2012)

sooo, letztes rennen der saison vorbei!
und noch 2 pokale mit nach hause genommen 
1x 1. platz in der mixed kategorie beim heutigen 6h rennen
und einmal (leider "nur") 2. platz in der team-gesamtwertung des hiesigen mtb cups 
das team dass uns den 1. platz weggeschnappt hat ist mit 3 U17 und 1 U19 fahrer gestartet.. wir hatten zwar 6 fahrer.. aber 1x Sen3, 1x Sen1, 1x U15w, 1xU17w und 2x Elite.. da war nicht mehr viel zu holen. :/

aber so kann man die erste mtb saison doch ruhig mal beenden


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2012)

@ BENDERR: Mensch, das muss beim nächsten Mal aber besser laufen.

  super Ergebnis!


----------



## h0rst99 (23. September 2012)

Gratulation!!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

Klasse!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sooo, letztes rennen der saison vorbei!
> und noch 2 pokale mit nach hause genommen
> 1x 1. platz in der mixed kategorie beim heutigen 6h rennen
> und einmal (leider "nur") 2. platz in der team-gesamtwertung des hiesigen mtb cups
> ...




 


Mensch, stell doch mal Bilder rein - Irgendwie fehlt mir dein Gesicht zu deinem Username...


----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2012)

danke, danke!
wenn die bilder von heute online sind stell ich mal welche rein


----------



## unocz (23. September 2012)

Respekt @Bender !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

du, ich glaube der user Bender hat da nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

da fehlt ein "r" ....


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kumpel fährt die Magura Naben. Das sollten gelabelte DT Onyx sein. Die sind auch nicht schlecht.



Gab auch damals auch Magura gelabelte 240s aka Hügi. Konnte man ne Zeitlang seeehr günstig bei eBay schiessen.

DT 240s sind für mich einfach das Mass der Dinge was Qualität und mit guter Einlaufzeit auch was Sound angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gab auch damals auch Magura gelabelte 240s aka Hügi. Konnte man ne Zeitlang seeehr günstig bei eBay schiessen.
> 
> DT 240s sind für mich einfach das Mass der Dinge was Qualität und mit guter Einlaufzeit auch was Sound angeht




Leider eher ungeeignet (oder weniger gut) für 29er LRS. 
Stichwort Flanschhöhe und dessen Sitz/Platzierung auf dem Nebenkörper.
So haben es mir 2 LRS-Bauer unabhängig voneinander wiedergegeben... 

In meinen Augen aber auch die beste Nabe (vom Sound abgesehen).
Gewicht, Wartung, Haltbarkeit....


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2012)

Hatte mal kurz nen Fulcrum LRS, war auch nicht schlecht vom Sound her, leider passte die Zahnung von der CL-Bremsscheibe nicht auf den Nabenkörper, war von daher immer locker 

Meine 2004er 240s hat aber nen Top Sound


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hatte mal kurz nen Fulcrum LRS, war auch nicht schlecht vom Sound her, leider passte die Zahnung von der CL-Bremsscheibe nicht auf den Nabenkörper, war von daher immer locker
> 
> Meine 2004er 240s hat aber nen Top Sound




Joa, der Sound ist gut, wenn auch leiser wie HOPE oder Christian Könisch´ (so sagen die HIBIKEer zu Chris King ..  )
Der Ratschensound der 240s ist eher so unrund vom Geräusch her... Toll! Klingt nicht so monoton. 

Die Fulcrum-Nabe ist eine Campa (oder umgedreht!? Aber baugleich). Mein Racing7-Freilauf war auch laut. Stimmt.


----------



## h0rst99 (23. September 2012)

N'abend Daniel 

Ich bin wohl zuviel Rennrad gefahren, um laute Freiläufe zu mögen - bin von daher mit meinen XTR-Naben ganz zufrieden...


Obwohl neulich ist mir an einem Rennrad auch ein umheimlich lauter Freilauf aufgefallen. Ein 'No Go', find ich!


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2012)

Der Ratschensound ist eben typisch für den Zahnscheiben-Freilauf...ist immer wieder zum Lachen wenn Passanten fragen ob der Freilauf kaputt ist 

Salü Lars, bin vom Sound meiner 970er XTR immer etwas enttäuscht, ist aber vom PLV/Gewicht/Qualität her ne Top Nabe. Warste auf der Nachschwung Party letztes WE?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

_...Nachschwung Party..._




*????*


----------



## maddda (23. September 2012)

Nen lauter Freilauf is echt praktisch Die Tune Naben sind zum glück auch relativ laut, man muss es nur Rollen lassen und alle Wanderer machen Platz


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

ich bekomme von meinen hope naben irgendwie nichts mit. ich bin einfach zu schnell.  


nee, passt schon so.
die leute hören einen schon aus einiger entfernung.


mit wem darf ich mich nächste woche in haltern beim fun-rennen messen?


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _...Nachschwung Party..._
> 
> 
> 
> *????*



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG6aRF63GZg&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]NACHSCHWUNG ROST- ARM KASSEL 09.09.2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kasseler wissen schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

Du bist heute schon der Dritte, der mir Housemusic verlinkt....
Habe ich was verpasst? 

Aber cool! 

Habt ihr oben im Antwortfenster auch ein Lautsprecher-Symbol? Das ist doch neu, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

@taunusteufel78

das ist das dingen.


von der musik bekommt man doch was am kopf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> 
> das ist das dingen.
> 
> ...



  Achso..... Ah, jetzt, ja...

Gleiche Folgen wie zuviel [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flAB-qtNLew"]Seitenbacher-MÃ¼sli-Werbung - YouTube[/nomedia], was?!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

keine ahnung wie ich dort gelandet bin!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4joPd1-Ku0&feature=related"]Most Shocking Cone-ing Ever - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)




----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> von der musik bekommt man doch was am kopf.



Geschmacksache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

Geht so. Manchmal schon okay....  Gerade im Nachtleben von Frankfurt. 
Früher waren wir verdammt oft am WE im Dorian Gray. Jemand aus meinem Ort hat dort LJ gemacht, direkt neben ihm DJ Sven Väth....

Kacke, ist man mit 34 schon soooooo alt??  

Aber ich bevorzuge inzwischen mehr älteres...


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2012)

Dorian Gray, Omen, U60311, Robert Johnson kommt mir bekannt vor 
Die Nachschwung Rost Partys sind die Revival Partys für das 2002 geschlossene Stammheim aka Aufschwung Ost in Kassel 

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stammheim_(Diskothek)#section_1


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Dorian Gray, Omen, U60311, Robert Johnson kommt mir bekannt vor
> Die Nachschwung Rost Partys sind die Revival Partys für das 2002 geschlossene Stammheim aka Aufschwung Ost in Kassel
> 
> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stammheim_(Diskothek)#section_1




Omen kenne ich auch noch. 
In Bingen das Palazzo war auch noch angesagt....

Im U und im R.Johnson war ich noch nicht, kenne ich aber von unseren Lehrlingen und den ganzen Schranzern hier....


----------



## h0rst99 (23. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Warste auf der Nachschwung Party letztes WE?



Na klaro, hab doch da gespielt 

War nett, bin dann aber auch gleich ziemlich früh wieder wech... meine Liebste hat ihre letzten Examens-Prüfungen in der kommenden Woche und sie braucht mich als seelisch-moralische Unterstützung, dafür muss ich fit sein!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

dann leg mal was auf hier.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> bin vom Sound meiner 970er XTR immer etwas enttäuscht



Meine hat sogar mal ihren Sound verändert


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

Genau! Rauf auf die Teller....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meine hat sogar mal ihren Sound verändert



Falsches Thema gerade!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meine hat sogar mal ihren Sound verändert



knacks?


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann leg mal was auf hier.



http://www.mixcloud.com/lars-real/


Aber irgendwie das 'falsche' Forum hier, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (24. September 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Na klaro, hab doch da gespielt
> 
> War nett, bin dann aber auch gleich ziemlich früh wieder wech... meine Liebste hat ihre letzten Examens-Prüfungen in der kommenden Woche und sie braucht mich als seelisch-moralische Unterstützung, dafür muss ich fit sein!




Marc und ich machen evtl auf der nächsten Party im Dezember wieder ein Gastspiel. Hast du auch in der Galerie gespielt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> knacks?



Zum Glück nicht (Freilauf war aber defekt). "Zusatzgeräusch" zum normalen Freilaufgeräusch.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Falsches Thema gerade!!!



Zu elektronischer Musik oder Kassel kann ich nicht so viel beitragen.


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

Nee neee, im ARM - wie immer 

Cool, im Dezember bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

wenn ich mal unterwegs bin (selten), dann meist hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWED0dzRxqw&list=UUte4oKZ8aWQ9u3Zt1dIP7Ew&index=32&feature=plpp_video"]COSMO KLEIN LIVE @ Club EGO - Bad Oeynhausen - YouTube[/nomedia]

wird mal wieder zeit!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht (Freilauf war aber defekt). "Zusatzgeräusch" zum normalen Freilaufgeräusch.
> 
> 
> 
> *Zu elektronischer Musik oder Kassel kann ich nicht so viel beitragen.*



War nur Spaß... 


Ich mag´s inzwischen auch eher rockig....  



Wie bei den HOPEs eben halt auch..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn ich mal unterwegs bin (selten), dann meist hier:
> 
> COSMO KLEIN LIVE @ Club EGO - Bad Oeynhausen - YouTube
> 
> wird mal wieder zeit!





Wäre ich auch mal dabei..


----------



## daniel77 (24. September 2012)

Bin dann mal raus, den einen oder anderen sieht man ja kommendes WE in Alpnach.


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

Ich auch... gN8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

Wenn´s mich mal packt, dann muß auch mal sowas in die Ohren...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoWGGGfTD2A"]Journey-Separate Ways(Arnel Pineda) - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE"]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/nomedia]
(der Anfang ist etwas zäh...., ich weiß)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XVVZPefbR4&feature=related"]Mark Knopfler - Brothers in Arms - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

Bin auch gleich raus....   Nacht!


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

Ich höre eigentlich so ziemlich alles... lege mich da ungern fest, gibt so viel gutes - hier und da und dort 

N8!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

das erste erinnert mich irgendwie an baywatch.

die anderen sagen mir nichts.


bin dann auch mal raus. gn8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das erste erinnert mich irgendwie an *baywatch*.
> 
> die anderen sagen mir nichts.
> 
> ...




  Nicht wirklich....


Bin dann auch mal raus.
Nacht!  Der letzte macht das Licht aus.....


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

habe einfach reingeklickt.
so bei min 1 herum.


licht ist aus.


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

Ey Jungs,

Wollt ihr mich veräpplen? Ich bin jetzt mal wieder voll wie ein Eimer wie zuletzt mit den Kollegen und ihr wollt mir die Crest madig machen?

Die ist fuer kommendes Fruehjahr/Sommer 2013 mit einem Gewicht von 83-85 Kg geplant mit normaler Fahrweise! Für die heftigen Touren soll die Flow ihren Dienst tun!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ey Jungs,
> 
> Wollt ihr mich veräpplen? Ich bin jetzt mal wieder voll wie ein Eimer wie zuletzt mit den Kollegen und ihr wollt mir die Crest madig machen?
> 
> ...


Voll wie ein Kübel? Na, na 

Bei <85 sieht die Sache anders aus, als mit 90 
...sagte der Profi 

Gute N8 

(F.ck... schon so spät. Gleich klingelt der Wecker schon wieder :kotz: )


----------



## InoX (24. September 2012)

Moin Jungs.


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (24. September 2012)

wieder etwas nüchterner?


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

Geht!


----------



## InoX (24. September 2012)

musst du heute arbeiten?


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

ja!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2012)

Moin Jungs

Gestern war ein genialer tag. Das wetter hat umgeschlagen und das rennen hat super geendet für meine freundin und mich. Mixtwertung 7. platz 7 sek vor dem 8. und 10 sek vor dem 9. platz
Die beste platzierung seit langem. Einen guten preis gabs noch dazu...PEAK pullover im wert von 170.- Sfr. Hat sich also gelohnt sich abzumühen. 

Ein versühnlicher saisonabschluss.
  @Jens

Wenn du noch nachwehen vom unfall hast bist nicht verpflichtet in die schweiz zu fahren. Der weg ist lange und die reise auch ned ohne. Wollte das nur mal loswerden, damit du nicht unter druck kommst. Die gesundheit ist es nicht wert.

Wünsche noch gute besserung und dass es wieder gut kommt.

Ab zur arbeit und dann die restlichen seiten mal wieder durchlesen, ihr wart ja wieder fleissig gestern...


----------



## maddda (24. September 2012)

Moin

Glückwunsch zur Platzierung, tolle Leistung

Ich hab diese Saison noch 2 Rennen, am 3 Oktober Vereinsmeisterschaft und am Sonntag danach is das Nutrixxion NRW Trophy Finale...dann is auch bei mir erstmal Pause mit Rennen....bis Februar


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2012)

7 h Schlaf nach sowas und dann wieder arbeiten? Huiuiui...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2012)

sooo erstes rennen mit dem epic: masters buliga finale in remchingen. 
nur 9 starter, aber extrem stark besetzt.
ergebnis: 7. und nicht euberundet (bei runde unter 10minuten)
zum rad: seeehr geil, das mehrgewicht (~1,5kg) hab ich nicht gemerkt. udn auch keinerle stoehrendes rumgehoppel vom fully aber vollen federweg, wenn ich es gebraucht habe. 
super bock!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2012)

da hat sich der kauf ja gelohnt. 
glückwunsch zum resultat.

ICh werde mich dann im winter noch auf den neuen aufbau meines steelecht konzentrieren und das tuning für mein rocky vertex.

bontis in 2.0er version sind schon bestellt. Im herbst werde ich dann mal noch den maxxis beaver testen. Kollege findet den supi mit gutem gripp.

wir werden sehn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2012)

die bonti bin ich net gefahren... roro/rara war bissle schlickig. da ware der schmal bonti am limit gewesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2012)

@Jens: Glückwunsch 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo erstes rennen mit dem epic: masters buliga finale in remchingen.
> nur 9 starter, aber extrem stark besetzt.
> ergebnis: 7. und nicht euberundet (bei runde unter 10minuten)
> zum rad: seeehr geil, das mehrgewicht (~1,5kg) hab ich nicht gemerkt. udn auch keinerle stoehrendes rumgehoppel vom fully aber vollen federweg, wenn ich es gebraucht habe.
> super bock!



Ich finde es schade, dass manche nicht verstehen wie froh man über so eine Platzierung ist. 
Für mich war es viel befriedigender Sonntags beim CC Rennen 8. von 15 Fahrern zu werden und nicht überrundet zu werden, als Samstags 7. von 200? beim Marathon zu werden.

Also auch dir Glückwunsch 

Mein Lenker ist übrigens schon auf dem weg zu mir


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

Guten Morgen...

8. von 15 ist doch eher wie 100. von 200 - oder?

Aber ich versteh schon, Sonntag war das Rennen stärker besetzt, ich gratuliere Dir auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2012)

Naa ist schon 2 Wochen her 

Es ist nur so, dass fast alle Fahrer in so einem Starterfeld einen Marathon gewinnen können oder zumindest aufs Podium fahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 7 h Schlaf nach sowas und dann wieder arbeiten? Huiuiui...


Wer?

P.S.: Gratulation, nopain!


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

Ahhh, okay


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wer?



Na wer meinte, dass er voll wie ein Eimer sei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na wer meinte, dass er voll wie ein Eimer sei?




Hatte 5h Schlaf...

In RSA schönes Wetter?


----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2012)

Das wetter fürs wochenende sieht im moment ned so gut aus...

http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739

Am samstag starker regen... man kann eben ned immer alles bestellen...

Der bonti bekomme ich erst in 3 wochen...

Hab ja noch den leichten ikon zu hause rumliegen und der 2,2er onti hält noch bischen. Mit dem schmalen bonti würde ich auch nur trocken oder leicht feucht fahren...

Wenn der beaver gut rollt wirds mein vorderreifen fürs 2013.

mit 520g bei 2,0 geht dass noch...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

ist halt nur sehr schmal das dingen.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2012)

welchen meinst du?? Beide??

Der bonti hab ich no ned live gesehen in 2,0. Der beaver find ich jetzt auf der crest ned so schmal.

Der test wirds zeigen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2012)

der bonti ist schmal. aber das juckt auf dem 29er und bei halbwegs passablem wetter net


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das wetter fürs wochenende sieht im moment ned so gut aus...
> 
> http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...tervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739
> 
> ...


@ Wetter: Bis auf Dienstag und Sonntag (was sich ja auch noch ändern kann) sehe ich da nur Regen, Regen und nochmals Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2012)

jep, leider...mal schaun ob sich da was ändert. Ansonsten muss man da nichts erzwingen...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2012)

Ich hätt so gern mal wieder Urlaub gemacht...


----------



## daniel77 (24. September 2012)

Prognose Meteo:

Am Mittwoch wechselnd bewölkt und vor allem im Jura sowie am Alpenkamm etwas Regen. In den zentralen und östlichen Landesteilen mit starkem Föhn noch zeitweise sonnig, am Abend und in der Nacht ebenfalls Regen. Um 19 Grad, in den Föhngebieten bis 24 Grad.
Am Donnerstag bewölkt und besonders am Vormittag noch etwas Niederschlag. Um 18 Grad.
Am Freitag zu Beginn teilweise sonnig und meist trocken. In den Alpen föhnig, im Laufe des Tages aus Westen allmählich einige Regenfälle. 17 bis 22 Grad.
Am Samstag oft stark bewölkt und häufig Regen, Schneefallgrenze auf 2000 Meter sinkend. Tagsüber noch um 14 Grad.
Trend mit tiefer Prognosezuverlässigkeit:
Am Sonntag zuerst noch etwas Regen, im Laufe des Tages aus Westen Wetterbesserung.
Am Montag ziemlich sonnig, im Flachland am Vormittag zum Teil Nebel.

Glaub das wird gut matschig.....und evtl auch weiss


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> In RSA schönes Wetter?



Warm und sonnig. Also ja.
Aber ich muss dummerweise lernen, weil ich am Mittwoch eine Klausur schreibe.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Warm und sonnig. Also ja.
> Aber ich muss dummerweise lernen, weil ich am Mittwoch eine Klausur schreibe.



 Viel Erfolg, Glück brauchst hoffentlich nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2012)

Danke. Wenigstens ist es eine der wenigen, die ich hier schreiben muss. Ende Oktober und Anfang November geht's dann weiter. Auf mein Glück werde ich mich lieber nicht verlassen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. September 2012)

Cool 

Viel Erfolg, Christian!


@ Schweiz Wetter: Dat sieht ja düster aus


----------



## maddda (24. September 2012)

Hier regnet es auch gerade Katzen und Hunde Werde wohl heute auf die Rolle zurückgreifen


----------



## BENDERR (24. September 2012)

das alles macht mir gaaaaarnix aus, weil ich jetzt erstmal nur noch radfahren gehe wann und wie ich lustig bin 

i <3 off-season


----------



## unocz (24. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> NACHSCHWUNG ROST- ARM KASSEL 09.09.2011 - YouTube
> 
> Kasseler wissen schon....




jaja das aufschwung, musiktheater usw, war seiner zeit sehr geil., sehr gut war auch das hanomag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 7 h Schlaf nach sowas und dann wieder arbeiten? Huiuiui...



Zuerst war erst einmal Büroarbeit angesagt!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2012)

War vorhin noch ein schönes Crosserchen testen, dass ich vielleicht bald mein eigen nenne... Fondriest... 
Dafür muss aber der andere gehen tja.

Und beim heimischen Radladen, ein wenig geplaudert und die benötigte Speiche fürs Unirad sowie 20 Nippel für Lau bekommen. "Wie? Dafür soll ich dir noch 'n Euro abknöpfen?"


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2012)

Keener mehr da?


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

Moin,

Ich musste gestern früh pennen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2012)

Ich _hätte_ auch früh schlafen gehen sollen.


----------



## maddda (25. September 2012)

Morgen!

Ich hab gut geschlafen, nur iwe Regnet es hier heute einfach weiter
Das is doch nicht mehr schön

Heute nammitach bin ich für ne Infoveranstaltung in der Uni, am 8.10 gehts los. Bin echt gespannt, wie das alles so wird....


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Ich hab gut geschlafen, nur iwe Regnet es hier heute einfach weiter
> Das is doch nicht mehr schön
> ...


Das Wetter ist heute besser, als gestern. Die Sonne soll sogar scheinen  bzw. zu sehen sein

8.10., das ist ja sehr bald...


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

moin,
was studierst du denn madda?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

wetter fürs wochenende aktuell...

http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739

Sieht schon besser aus. Ihr könnt mir bis donnerstag sagen wies bei euch aussieht.
Wegen unterkunft oder schlafen wie schon mitgeteilt bei mir irgendwie...

Falls es jemanden iw nicht geht kann er es ebenfalls sagen. Ich werde nicht sauer oder bin auch nicht enttäuscht. Der weg ist ned grad um die ecke und ich versteh es wenns jemanden zu lange ist.

So, weiter arbeiten...heute in lausanne schönes wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2012)

sooo gestern meldung zum letzten rennen 2012 raus gehauen: das normale lizens rennen bei der marathon wm in ornans. danach gehts in die offseason... trail hunting!


----------



## maddda (25. September 2012)

> 8.10., das ist ja sehr bald...



Jup, jez fängt der Ernst des Lebens wieder an



> was studierst du denn madda?



Germanistik und Wirtschaftswissenschaften


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Hallo Ernst 

Ich hab noch drei Wochen 
Der Lenker ist im Postwagen und wird gleich zugestellt.

Beim Renner HR bekomm ich die Höhenschläge nicht raus, leider ist auch der Zentrierständer noch nicht hier. ****elkram


----------



## maddda (25. September 2012)

Wie das halt so ist:

Aus Spaß wurde Ernst und Ernst is jez 4 Jahre alt




> Ich hab noch drei Wochen



Na dannErhol dich nochmal gut


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie das halt so ist:
> 
> Aus Spaß wurde Ernst und Ernst is jez 4 Jahre alt
> 
> ...




Genau 

Werd ich machen, hab auch noch ein bissel was vor.


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wetter fürs wochenende aktuell...
> 
> http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

bei mir beginnt jetzt auch noch die Rüsselseuche. Werde das Biken Heute im Deister definitiv absagen bei dem kalten und nassen Wetter.

Ich hoffe das das bis übermorgen besser wird.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,
hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Zoll? Wenn ich etwas dort abhole muss ich dann zusätzlich zu der Rechnung auch etwas vorzeigen, dass ich den Betrag überwiesen habe?
Bin der Meinung, dass beim letzten Mal eine Rechnung gereicht hätte. Dürfen die überhaupt Kontoauszüge von mir verlangen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

Du musst die Rechnung und einen Zahlungsnachweis (ich habe dann einfach einen Screenshot von der PayPal-Zahlung gemacht) erbringen. War zumindest bei mir immer so, wenn was aus den Staaten oder Kanada kam. Und da wir keinen Zoll in der Naehe hatten, musste ich, wenn ich das Zeug direkt haben wollte, 70 km bis zum naechsten Zollamt fahren. Ansonsten reicht es per E-Mail.



maddda schrieb:


> Jup, jez fängt der Ernst des Lebens wieder an
> 
> 
> 
> Germanistik und Wirtschaftswissenschaften



Komische Kombination. Aber zumindest hast du's so gewaehlt, dass du mit einer der beiden Studienrichtungen nicht arbeitslos wirst.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Der Lenker ist gekommen. Die 130g Prognose sind ein Witz...


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

was wiegt er?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Bilder kommen gleich.

EDIT:

Erstmal mein neues Unirad. Schaltung runter, neues Lenkerband und eine Speiche getauscht. (Sattel nicht original)











Und nu der egay Lenker:






Oberfläche nicht sooo schön:






Lenkerende schön rund und fasst sich auch von Innen sehr glatt an


----------



## Metrum (25. September 2012)

Moin!

Das mit der Oberfläche stand ja bei den Lenkern mit bei. Wollte mich ja gestern mit dem treffen, hatte aber vergessen dass ich ins Gymnasium zum Elternabend musste. 
Aber nun hast Du ja schon berichtet. 
Weiß nur nie ob ich Vertrauen in so ne NoName Lenker haben kann, habe und hatte bisher nur welche von RaceFace und die haben meine schlanken (knapp über) 90kg immer bewältigt.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Das muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er so einem Lenker traut oder nicht.

Soweit wie ich mit meinem kleinen Finger reinkomme fühlt sich die Wandstärke auch homogen an. Das dürften ca. 6-7cm sein, also sicherlich auf jeder Seite 3cm kürzbar. 
Ich werde ihn aber erstmal so fahren.


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

wow, das gewicht ist mal ne ansage!
berichte mal wenn du ihn gefahren bist.. hab zwar, wie metrum auch, immer ein paar bedenken bei noname-teilen, aber langsam wird mir der lenker immer sympathischer.
fühlt er sich irgendwie wabbelig an, oder alles stabil?

edit:
das mit der kürzbarkeit wäre natürlich optimal!
weiß nicht ob mir 660mm nicht zuu breit sind, aber denke mit 630 oder 640 könnte ich mich anfreunden


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Das war das erste was ich getestet habe. Schön an den Enden gepackt und mit den Daumen dagegen gedrückt. Auch mal über die Brust gedrückt. Fühlt sich ziemlich steif an. Da war der KCNC Lenker schon weicher, aber das muss sich noch in der Praxis zeigen.


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

das hört sich doch gut an. bin gespannt! 
versand ging ja auch rasend schnell..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Versandbestätigung um 0:23h am Montag


----------



## Metrum (25. September 2012)

Bei uns in Leipzig geht halt 24 Stunden die Post ab!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

@Jens
Gute besserung...

Da bin ich ja mal auf meinen lenker gespannt. Meiner sollte auch bald eintreffen.

Wenn meiner auch so leicht ist löst er mal zeitweise den salsa promoto ab...


----------



## InoX (25. September 2012)

Habe gerade meine neue Bremse verbaut. Dem Zoll hat eine von mir geschriebene Mail gereicht die ich ihnen geschickt habe. nichts mit Paypal oder so.

Die Bremse ist sehr geil von der Optik her. Aber am aller geilsten sind die Sättel. Die sind meiner Meinung nach von der Race und genau das Update das ich machen wollte. Ist das dann die Mini X2 Pro? Hat ja auch Carbonhebel...
Danke Jens, wieder super gelaufen.

Werde jetzt spielen gehn


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine neue Bremse verbaut. Dem Zoll hat eine von mir geschriebene Mail gereicht die ich ihnen geschickt habe. nichts mit Paypal oder so.
> 
> Die Bremse ist sehr geil von der Optik her. Aber am aller geilsten sind die Sättel. Die sind meiner Meinung nach von der Race und genau das Update das ich machen wollte.
> Danke Jens, wieder super gelaufen.
> ...


Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Fotos, Fotos, Fotos


----------



## InoX (25. September 2012)

Spielen, spielen, spielen. 
Fotos = später


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fotos, Fotos, Fotos


Ja, genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Okay, das sehe ich ein. 
Dafür mache ich noch Fotos von der Umbauaktion und gehe gleich spielen


----------



## InoX (25. September 2012)

Auf die Schnelle nur für euch.
schwarze Deckel habe ich noch von der anderen da aber die roten sind auch geil.

Leitung hinten muss noch gekürzt werden. Vorne passts.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine neue Bremse verbaut. Dem Zoll hat eine von mir geschriebene Mail gereicht die ich ihnen geschickt habe. nichts mit Paypal oder so.
> 
> Die Bremse ist sehr geil von der Optik her. Aber am aller geilsten sind die Sättel. Die sind meiner Meinung nach von der Race und genau das Update das ich machen wollte. Ist das dann die Mini X2 Pro? Hat ja auch Carbonhebel...
> Danke Jens, wieder super gelaufen.
> ...



He phillip das war die überraschung für dich. Hoffe sie gefallen dir. Denke aber schon. Wünsche dir viel spass mit den hübschen dingern...

sehen super aus am giant. Hast sie dir verdient...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Hübsch, hübsch!

EDIT:






Wandstärke: 1,55mm vs. 0,75mm. Wem sollte man da eigentlich mehr vertrauen?






Tubular 29" Projekt:


----------



## InoX (25. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> He phillip das war die überraschung für dich. Hoffe sie gefallen dir. Denke aber schon. Wünsche dir viel spass mit den hübschen dingern...
> 
> sehen super aus am giant. Hast sie dir verdient...




HiHi, Danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> HiHi, Danke!



bideschöööööööööön!!!!!!!

Den KCNC lenker binauch ne zeitlang gefahren. Der flext übel und das bei nur 60cm. Da denke ich ist der carbon flat die bessere lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

So, hab' gerade 'ne Fahrt nach Durban am Sa und einen Flug von Durban nach Johannesburg am Mi gebucht - nächste Woche habe ich ja frei


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

nostalgie...





Fix und fertig nach dem zieleinlauf am wochenende...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Dreimal abfotografiert oder alte Analoge?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dreimal abfotografiert oder alte Analoge?



2x abfotografiert die originalen werden dann noch nachgeliefert. Wollte euch den leidenden ausdruck meiner freundin nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Sieht eher wie ein zufriedenes Stöhnen beim Erreichen des Ziels aus.
"Endlich geschafft"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, hab' gerade 'ne Fahrt nach Durban am Sa und einen Flug von Durban nach Johannesburg am Mi gebucht - nächste Woche habe ich ja frei




Habe gerade das Ticket gesehen.  
Da bin ich jetzt ein wenig neidisch....., aber ich gönne es dir. 

Wie wirst du dort deine Zeit rumbringen ; was ist geplant?


*Hi an alle erstmal!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2012)

Geiles Foto, Jens!!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2012)

jens, brauchst jetzt nicht mehr mit deinem alter zu schwindeln.

du bist doch schon mit herrn tomac um die wette gefahren.


cooles foto!


----------



## InoX (25. September 2012)

Soooo, da issa wieder.

Bremsen bremsen.

Carbonhebel sind ja ein feines Geschmeide für die Fingerchen. 
Leider hat es ordentlich geregnet aber es ging trotzdem noch. Rad ist auch schon geputzt.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Jaaa Carbonhebel sind Fingerschmeichler. Umso mehr will ich den 2. Bremshebel der XX zurück.

Wie ihr seht habe auch ich den ersten Ritt überlebt. Der Lenker ist ziemlich steif und das obwohl die Lenkzentrale nun ~40g leichter ist!
Aber 660mm fühlen sich im Gegensatz zu den 600mm schon ziemlich männlich, ähh mächtig an. 
Da muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch, stell doch mal Bilder rein - Irgendwie fehlt mir dein Gesicht zu deinem Username...



bei der siegerehrunng:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11281661.89257.256119727794094&type=1&theater 

und beim warten:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...81661.89257.256119727794094&type=1&permPage=1 

wollte noch äktschn-bilder reinstellen.. aber ich habs mal wieder geschafft auf ca. 800 fotos nur beim warten/stehen bzw bei der siegerehrung abgelichtet zu werden..


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Ticket gesehen.
> Da bin ich jetzt ein wenig neidisch....., aber ich gönne es dir.
> 
> Wie wirst du dort deine Zeit rumbringen ; was ist geplant?



Ich bin 3 volle Tage in Durban (4 und 5 fallen wegen Fahrt/Flug weg). Also auf jeden Fall erstmal den Indischen Ozean angucken  Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die Strandmeile angucken und alles, was es dort so gibt. Dann wollte ich gerne noch irgendwie in die Drakensberge, falls ich da gut hinkomme. Ansonsten ggf. noch Museen und so. Aber so hundertprozentig habe ich mir noch nicht den Kopf gemacht. In Johannesburg muss ich mir zum Glück keinen Kopf machen, ein Kumpel hat schon alles geplant.

Es werden auf jeden Fall Fotos gemacht


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

Dann wünsche ich schon mal richtig viel Spaß und bring uns ein paar nette Fotos mit


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

Ja, vll. habe auch ich endlich mal neidisch machende Fotos


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

es reicht schon, dass du warm und sonne hast.. das ist genug um uns momentan neidisch zu machen


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

Ach, der Sommer in Deutschland war doch warm und sonnig genug.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2012)

ist hier zufällig ein grenzgänger anwesend?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin 3 volle Tage in Durban (4 und 5 fallen wegen Fahrt/Flug weg). Also auf jeden Fall erstmal den Indischen Ozean angucken  Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die Strandmeile angucken und alles, was es dort so gibt. Dann wollte ich gerne noch irgendwie in die Drakensberge, falls ich da gut hinkomme. Ansonsten ggf. noch Museen und so. Aber so hundertprozentig habe ich mir noch nicht den Kopf gemacht. In Johannesburg muss ich mir zum Glück keinen Kopf machen, ein Kumpel hat schon alles geplant.
> 
> Es werden auf jeden Fall Fotos gemacht



In Johannesburg, bzw. in der Nähe, hat ein Freund von mir ein Haus. Ich selbst war aber noch nie dort.
Die Jungs planen immer so ungünstig... 

Sehr cool!
Also geht´s zu zweit on tour, ja?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei der siegerehrunng:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11281661.89257.256119727794094&type=1&theater
> 
> und beim warten:
> ...



Hi!
Da sind jetzt aber schon mehrere mögliche Personen auf den Pics....   Wer davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2012)

es gibt nur 2 möglichkeiten.
jan ist es wohl nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

602?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> Also geht´s zu zweit on tour, ja?!



Teils teils - am WE kommt seine Freundin noch mit. 
Bisher habe ich die Stadt nur vom Taxi aus gesehen...


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

genau @Crimson_
also auf dem podest der 2. von rechts.
dachte mit meinem namen wärs klar ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2012)

War doch eigentlich klar, muss man kein Sherlock für sein


----------



## unocz (25. September 2012)

Cooles Foto @onkel

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (25. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist hier zufällig ein grenzgänger anwesend?



Wie meinst du das? Grenzgänger D > CH?
Viele meiner Kollegen sind das....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> genau @Crimson_
> also auf dem podest der 2. von rechts.
> dachte mit meinem namen wärs klar ^^



Ah, jetzt, ja....


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2012)

quatsch.

http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/


----------



## daniel77 (25. September 2012)

Ahh, Zonengrenze


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> jens, brauchst jetzt nicht mehr mit deinem alter zu schwindeln.
> 
> du bist doch schon mit herrn tomac um die wette gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hast recht...mit frischi schon als kinder um die wette gefahrn und mit tomac nach den cc rennen um die bars gezogen

Mein leidensgesicht sieht man auf dem foto nicht. Habe die letzten 3km meine holde gestossen, da sie wieder von krämpfen geplagt wurde. Sie hat alles für den tollen erfolg gegeben. die letzten zwei tage hat sie mal wieder nicht richtig laufen können. 

Wir haben uns echt für diesen erfolg ausgekotzt. Hat mal wieder spass gemacht. Nächstes jahr peilen wir die top 5 an. 

Greets und gute nacht jungs


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. September 2012)

Das liest sich viel zu hochdeutsch.


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das liest sich viel zu hochdeutsch.



Passt ja zu mir!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. September 2012)

Viel Spaß! 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin 3 volle Tage in Durban (4 und 5 fallen wegen Fahrt/Flug weg). Also auf jeden Fall erstmal den Indischen Ozean angucken  Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die Strandmeile angucken und alles, was es dort so gibt. Dann wollte ich gerne noch irgendwie in die Drakensberge, falls ich da gut hinkomme. Ansonsten ggf. noch Museen und so. Aber so hundertprozentig habe ich mir noch nicht den Kopf gemacht. In Johannesburg muss ich mir zum Glück keinen Kopf machen, ein Kumpel hat schon alles geplant.
> 
> *Es werden auf jeden Fall Fotos gemacht*


Suuupi


----------



## BENDERR (26. September 2012)

von euch hat nicht zufällig jmd einen avid adapter is->pm 160mm für hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2012)

Sollte ich noch welche haben......


----------



## InoX (26. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> von euch hat nicht zufällig jmd einen avid adapter is->pm 160mm für hinten?



Hab ich aber da sitzt meine Bremse drauf.

Geh doch mal zum freundlichen. Da hab ich meine letzten bekommen. Waren zwar gebraucht aber für 2 Euro auch unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. September 2012)

Moin jungs.

der heutige wetterbericht fürs wochenende.
http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739

Sieht wieder ned so gut aus

Gestern abend noch lauftraining gemacht. Heute wieder an den genfer see arbeiten...
Freu mich aufs wochenende. Endlich mal entspannt biken


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass auf das Wetter kein Verlass ist und es schön wird.
Sonst "muss" ich Sonntag nämlich Rennen fahren 

Muss man eigentlich immer erst Druck machen, damit man seine Ware bekommt?
Erst bei tomsbikecorner wegen der Naben und jetzt bei hibike mit dem LeverKit.
Nach dem ich ne Mail geschrieben hab, innerhalb von 2 Tagen doch lieferbar...


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!



Danke!
Schick mir deine Adresse und du kriegst auch 'ne Karte  E-Mail-Adresse haste ja.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Suuupi



Das ist eigentlich sogar das Wichtigste (Bilder). Wenngleich ich leider nur eine kleine CF-Karte mithabe (1 GB). Ich muss mir im Novemer von meiner Freundin dringend eine größere Karte mitbringen lassen, bevor es nach Kapstadt und in den Pilanesberg Nationalpark geht. Elektronik kannste hier echt nicht bezahlen...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Passt ja zu mir!



Na aber wenn man schonmal diese Aussage macht...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass auf das Wetter kein Verlass ist und es schön wird.
> Sonst "muss" ich Sonntag nämlich Rennen fahren



da wird nicht gekniffen.

kennst du die strecke in haltern?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2012)

Nur die Hobbystrecke von letztem Jahr. Ist easy zu fahren, war jetzt nichts dabei wo ich sagen würde "extrem".

Oben nach dem langen Anstieg kommt zu Beginn der Abfahrt eine Wurzelstufe, da muss man ein wenig auf die Linie achten, vielleicht ein wenig mehr wenn es nass wird.

Letztes Jahr hats zwar genieselt, war aber so wenig, dass es nicht richtig feucht wurde. (Aber gerade genug, dass sich bei der Autofahrt meine Griffe gelöst haben und im Rennen abgegangen sind...)

Lieber würde ich natürlich zu Jens fahren und mal echte Berge erleben


----------



## onkel_doc (26. September 2012)

hier der aktuelle wetterbericht...

Immer noch regen angesagt.

http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739

Denke mal do abend müsst ihr entscheiden...von mir aus gehts auch noch freitag morgen...bin da flexibel...
 @Crimson

Sorry wenn du rennen fahren musst.


----------



## xmaxle (26. September 2012)

Huhu,
bin ich eigentlich zu blöd zum suchen oder hab ichs als Brillenträger überlesen; oder hat der gute bikeaddicted sein 29er noch nicht näher vorgestellt  ? Falls doch bitte ich um harte und gerechte Bestrafung, sowie ein Foddo  
Viele Grüße 
Fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2012)

Moin,

Gerade nach Hause gekommen und gleich wieder los. Auf zum Konzert im Schlachthof in Bremen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2012)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Huhu,
> bin ich eigentlich zu blöd zum suchen oder hab ichs als Brillenträger überlesen; oder hat der gute bikeaddicted sein 29er noch nicht näher vorgestellt  ? Falls doch bitte ich um harte und gerechte Bestrafung, sowie ein Foddo
> Viele Grüße
> Fabi



Moin Fabi,

Da muss ich Dir voll zustimmen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## xmaxle (26. September 2012)

Dieser Lump  
@ Constantin mach deinen "Kurzen" Aufbau/Umbauthread fertig. Sonst setzt es was. Du hast genau bis Mitternacht Zeit, bis ich hier frei aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern werde


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier der aktuelle wetterbericht...
> 
> Immer noch regen angesagt.
> 
> ...



Müssen natürlich nicht 
Wäre mir aber am 2. liebsten als in die Schweiz zu fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2012)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Dieser Lump
> @ Constantin mach deinen "Kurzen" Aufbau/Umbauthread fertig. Sonst setzt es was. Du hast genau bis Mitternacht Zeit, bis ich hier frei aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern werde



Wer auch immer du bist, woher du auch kommst und woher auch immer du deine Informationen hast - steh bitte zu deinem Wort.
Von dem, was bisher so erzählt wurde, wird es ein 29er mit Lefty und noch ohne LRS.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2012)

Dann bleibe ich heute länger wach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wer auch immer du bist, woher du auch kommst und woher auch immer du deine Informationen hast - steh bitte zu deinem Wort.
> Von dem, was bisher so erzählt wurde, wird es ein *29er mit Lefty* und noch ohne LRS.



Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch wieder Schüler....  



Tja, dann muß ich heute wohl länger wach bleiben...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2012)

Ich auch, bin ja schließlich auf nem Konzert!


----------



## InoX (26. September 2012)

Na mal schaun. Wenns nicht das 4. schwarz-weiße Cannondale meiner Mitfahrgelegenheiten wird ist alles ok aber ich ahne schreckliches.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke!
> *Schick mir deine Adresse und du kriegst auch 'ne Karte  E-Mail-Adresse haste ja.*
> 
> Das ist eigentlich sogar das Wichtigste (Bilder). Wenngleich ich leider nur eine kleine *CF-Karte mithabe (1 GB)*. Ich muss mir im Novemer von meiner Freundin dringend eine größere Karte mitbringen lassen, bevor es nach Kapstadt und in den Pilanesberg Nationalpark geht. Elektronik kannste hier echt nicht bezahlen...
> ...


Mal sehen. Danke! 

Compact Flash? 




xmaxle schrieb:


> Huhu,
> bin ich eigentlich zu blöd zum suchen oder hab ichs als Brillenträger  überlesen; oder hat der gute bikeaddicted sein 29er noch nicht näher  vorgestellt  ? Falls doch bitte ich um harte und gerechte Bestrafung,  sowie ein Foddo
> Viele Grüße
> Fabi






ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Fabi,
> 
> Da muss ich Dir voll zustimmen!
> 
> ...






xmaxle schrieb:


> Dieser Lump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Du Halunke.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wer auch immer du bist, woher du auch kommst  und woher auch immer du deine Informationen hast - steh bitte zu deinem  Wort.
> Von dem, was bisher so erzählt wurde, wird es ein 29er mit Lefty und noch ohne LRS.


Lefty? Wer sagt(e) denn soetwas?
Nicht richtig: >2kg LRS 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann bleibe ich heute länger wach





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch wieder Schüler....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Sinn. Bilder gibt's eh nicht.



InoX schrieb:


> Na mal schaun. Wenns nicht das 4. schwarz-weiße  Cannondale meiner Mitfahrgelegenheiten wird ist alles ok aber ich ahne  schreckliches.




Das 4.


----------



## InoX (26. September 2012)

Ja das vierte. Davon wären dann 3 29er... Individualität wird hier leider sehr klein geschrieben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, hab' gerade 'ne Fahrt nach Durban am Sa und einen Flug von Durban nach Johannesburg am Mi gebucht - nächste Woche habe ich ja frei



Habe auch gerade Tickets gebucht. Aber nur nach WOB !! 
Zurück geht´s mit´m Auto....


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja das vierte. Davon wären dann 3 29er... Individualität wird hier leider sehr klein geschrieben.


Ach sooo. Dachte, du meintest, ich hätte jetzt das 4. schwarz-weiße Bike  

Was zählt für dich an einem Bike?

Individuell, oder stirb, was? 

Was bedeutet für dich Individualität?


----------



## InoX (26. September 2012)

Über den Tellerrand schauen. Das Thema ergibt sich für mich immer wieder. Wenn nur Cannondale funktionieren würde gäbe es keine anderen Hersteller. ich persönlich finde die nicht mal schön...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Über den Tellerrand schauen. Das Thema ergibt sich für mich immer wieder. Wenn nur Cannondale funktionieren würde gäbe es keine anderen Hersteller. ich persönlich finde die nicht mal schön...


Wie du meinst.

Will mich nich zoffen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann bleibe ich heute länger wach



Gut, ich auch. Morgen ist eh eine VL und dann is 'n paar Tage Ruhe und Urlaub angesagt. Am meisten freue ich mich natürlich auf die 9 h Busfahrt.



InoX schrieb:


> Na mal schaun. Wenns nicht das 4. schwarz-weiße Cannondale meiner Mitfahrgelegenheiten wird ist alles ok aber ich ahne schreckliches.



Hä? Mitfahrgelegenheit? Was ahnst du?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade Tickets gebucht. Aber nur nach WOB !!
> Zurück geht´s mit´m Auto....



Erst wollte ich fragen, was es da gibt, aber wenn du mit'm Auto zurückfährst, geht's wohl in die Autostadt!?



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Danke!
> 
> Compact Flash?
> 
> ...



Musst du wissen (Karte) ;-)
CF=Compact Flash, richtig - in DSLRs ja durchaus üblich.

Das mit der Lefty dachte ich, weil ich meine, irgendwas von Tune Cannonball Naben gelesen zu haben, die meines Erachtens für Leftys sind.
Aber >2 kg ist dann ja doch was anderes. Ganz schön schwer. Zu schwer für B/BB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Erst wollte ich fragen, was es da gibt, aber wenn du mit'm Auto zurückfährst, geht's wohl in die Autostadt!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Musst du wissen (Karte) ;-)
> CF=Compact Flash, richtig - in DSLRs ja durchaus üblich.
> 
> Das mit der Lefty dachte ich, weil ich meine, irgendwas von Tune Cannonball Naben gelesen zu haben, die meines Erachtens für Leftys sind.
> Aber >2 kg ist dann ja doch was anderes. Ganz schön schwer. Zu schwer für B/BB.




Hatte noch nie so 'ne Kamera. Ok 


>2kg hat der Jetzige.

B/BB???


----------



## InoX (26. September 2012)

Christian:

Ich ahne dass es ein Cannondale Scalpel oder flash ist. Es war die Rede von 29ern und einer Lefty. Außerdem mag er die Gabeln, hatte er sich ein Scalpel gekauft, was ja leider zerbrochen ist und er hatte schon über ein CD im Aufbaufaden nachgedacht als das andere kaputt gegangen ist.
klingt alles nach CD.

Mitfahrgelegenheit= gelegentliche Mitfahrer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Da war ich vor einigen Jahren mal... Viele Autos.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> B/BB???



Berlin/Brandenburg



InoX schrieb:


> Ich ahne dass es ein Cannondale Scalpel oder flash ist. Es war die Rede von 29ern und einer Lefty.




Ich halluziniere also doch nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2012)

Na was ist denn hier schon individuell?
Wenn man es jetzt mal aufs Forum bezieht, gaaanz wenig.

Draußen im Wald oder bei Rennen relativiert sich das ganz schnell. Da sieht man nicht so viele Cannondales/Specializeds/Scotts. 
Eher Cube/Radon usw.

Im Forum gibts ja schon auch ein Haufen Titan/Stahlmassrahmen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na was ist denn hier schon individuell?
> Wenn man es jetzt mal aufs Forum bezieht, gaaanz wenig.
> 
> Draußen im Wald oder bei Rennen relativiert sich das ganz schnell. Da sieht man nicht so viele Cannondales/Specializeds/Scotts.
> ...


Eben 

Es muss einem selber gefallen; egal, ob es das schon einmal gab.
Man selbst muss damit glücklich sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Draußen im Wald oder bei Rennen relativiert sich das ganz schnell. Da sieht man nicht so viele Cannondales/Specializeds/Scotts.
> Eher Cube/Radon usw.



Kommt drauf an... Wenn ich, und das kann Constantin bestätigen, an den Pistenkönig 2011 in Berlin zurückdenke - über die Hälfte der Räder (15-20 Starter insgesamt; ja, es war klein und eben lokal, aber sehr geil) waren bspw. Cannondales. Bei den sonstigen Rennen habe ich bisher nicht so drauf geachtet, muss ich sagen.

Wie individuell das Rad nun ist, ist mir relativ gleich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an... Wenn ich, und das kann Constantin bestätigen, an den Pistenkönig 2011 in Berlin zurückdenke - über die Hälfte der Räder (15-20 Starter insgesamt; ja, es war klein und eben lokal, aber sehr geil) waren bspw. Cannondales. Bei den sonstigen Rennen habe ich bisher nicht so drauf geachtet, muss ich sagen.
> 
> Wie individuell das Rad nun ist, ist mir relativ gleich.


Wie du schon sagst, waren wir 15-20 Biker. Das ist so repräsentativ, wie "Galileo"-Umfragen 

Wenn du dir das Wildsau-Rennen ansiehst, wirst du auch merken, dass einige CD's dabei waren.

Letzter Punkt:


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2012)

Ich hab neulich ein Rad vom örtlichen Rahmenbauer Uwe Marschall gesehen. Sowas ist noch irgendwie individuell. Mmn aber grottenschlecht aufgebaut, eine Schande für den tollen Stahlrahmen.

Sonst ist es mir auch recht wurscht, passen muss es. Da ist der Name eigentlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2012)

So, seid ihr noch wach? Um Mitternacht gibt's doch die große Enthüllung.


----------



## xmaxle (26. September 2012)

Anscheinend funktioniert meine emotionale Erpressung nicht und Constantin mag uns nichts neues berichten. War nen Versuch Wert


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, seid ihr noch wach? Um Mitternacht gibt's doch die große Enthüllung.


Ach sooo?


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. September 2012)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Anscheinend funktioniert meine emotionale Erpressung nicht und Constantin mag uns nichts neues berichten. War nen Versuch Wert


Ich mach schon noch mal Bilder. Keine Sorge.


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade Tickets gebucht. Aber nur nach WOB !!
> Zurück geht´s mit´m Auto....



Ich bekomme in der KW 41 auch einen neuen! Allerdings wird der in Hannover gefertigt...


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, seid ihr noch wach? Um Mitternacht gibt's doch die große Enthüllung.



Und? Mitternacht ist durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Danke, xmaxle 

Der Tag wird kommen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und? Mitternacht ist durch!


----------



## BENDERR (27. September 2012)

immer nnoch nix?


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet?


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

inox schrieb:


> ihr habt doch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet?



nö!:d


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in der KW 41 auch einen neuen! Allerdings wird der in Hannover gefertigt...



Ein Bus!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Moin!


----------



## daniel77 (27. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade Tickets gebucht. Aber nur nach WOB !!
> Zurück geht´s mit´m Auto....



Moin, was fährste denn dann schönes Heim?


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

Moin leute...

Das wetter hat sich nicht verändert...

http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739

Falls es bis heute abend so bleibt würde ich das ganze auf nächstes jahr verschieben.

Denke mal das ist für alle beteiligten besser. Wenns regnet isses bei uns ned schöner als wo anders...


----------



## xmaxle (27. September 2012)

*Nähkästchen auf*
Naja zumindest fährt sein Taurine wieder  Auch wenn er jetzt sauer auf mich ist, es gab nunmal viele Leute hier im Forum, für die dieser "kurze" Aufbauthread täglich eine Bereicherung war. Zumindest mich hat er dazu inspiriert, ebenfalls eine Entlackungsaktion zu starten. 
Constantin mach Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Also für mich steht seit der ersten Wettervorhersage sowieso fest, dass ich nicht komme.
Ist einfach nich so der Hammer bei Regen, aufgeweichtem Boden und kühlen Temperaturen herum zu eiern.

Ich wäre echt gerne gekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

He Constantin ist echt kein problem. ICh hab ja immer gesagt wer ned will oder kann und jetzt mit dem unbeständigen wetter...
Zeig mal bilder!!!!!


 @_daniel77_ wir können ja schauen wies am sonntag ausschaut...wenn du lust hast...


----------



## daniel77 (27. September 2012)

@Jens
Wollte wenn das Wetter passt mit einem Kollegen sowieso in die Berge. Können gerne eine Tour bei dir in der Gegend machen.
 @ Constantin:
Zeigst du deins, zeig ich meins 













Mein Taurine mit einigen Änderungen
XTR/DT LRS; FSA K-Force Kurbel; X0 Twister; Easton EC70 Lenker


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Bus!?



Wenn zumindest die Haelfte des zweiraedrigen Fuhrparks hineinpassen soll, muss es wohl ein Crafter in Langversion werden 


xmaxle schrieb:


> *Nähkästchen auf*
> Naja zumindest fährt sein Taurine wieder  Auch wenn er jetzt sauer auf mich ist, es gab nunmal viele Leute hier im Forum, für die dieser "kurze" Aufbauthread täglich eine Bereicherung war. Zumindest mich hat er dazu inspiriert, ebenfalls eine Entlackungsaktion zu starten.
> Constantin mach Fotos



Aha. Der Crossride LRS hatte aber weniger als 2 kg.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Wenn es wirklich das Taurin sein sollte freu ich mich drüber. Das war ein richtiges Projekt und es steckte zu viel Arbeit drin um den unterm Bett versauern zu lassen. Fand ich sehr schade,  dass du den wegen der kleinen Hülse aufgegeben hattest.

Mein Crossride wog 1885g also deutlich drunter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

So wenig? Hmmm... Ich muss meinen mal wiegen. Irgendwie hat oder hatte den LRS jeder...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Nach dem Constantin hier keine Fotos zeigt, will ich mal wieder.

Die letzten Tage hat mich nämlich mein erster MTB Rahmen beschäftigt. Sonst hat er ja als Winterrad gedient, nun aber mit anderem Farbkleid. Viele Minuten Abkleben und einige Lagen Orange, da dieses schlecht überdeckt.

Ich bin ganz zufrieden. Der Klarlackfehlt aber noch.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So wenig? Hmmm... Ich muss meinen mal wiegen. Irgendwie hat oder hatte den LRS jeder...



War der mit Centerlock. Der war am Giant Xtc composite 3 dran. 
Fand den eigentlich nicht schlecht, konnte ihn aber nicht gebrauchen, weil mein Slx - Mavic717 fast 200 g leichter war.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

Jo, ich habe auch den mit Centerlock (fuer mich einfach das beste System). Ich finde den, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht, auch gut. Hat ja weniger Probleme gemacht als der andere LRS und ich bin froh, ihn als Ersatz gehabt zu haben. Der XTR/XMD333 sollte fast 600 g leichter sein als mein Crossride LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (27. September 2012)

ich hab auch nen crossride LRS 
allerdings mit 6-loch.. weiß auch garnicht genau was der wiegt.
im winter gibts aufjedenfall nen leichten Race-LRS 
dann kommt der crossride ins trainingsrad.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen crossride LRS
> allerdings mit 6-loch.. weiß auch garnicht genau was der wiegt.
> im winter gibts aufjedenfall nen leichten Race-LRS
> dann kommt der crossride ins trainingsrad.


Mein Disc/UB-Crossride hat knapp 2kg.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

@Crimson
Sieht doch gut aus

ICh warte immer noch auf meinen sobre rahmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Danke 

Ich dachte dein Rahmen wäre im Zulauf?

So, das mit dem Wochenende bei dir hat sich dann wohl erledigt. Leider 
Habe dafür jetzt bei 2 Rennen zugesagt.

Nach 2 Wochen ist das Internal Leverkit für die XX da und ich bin fleißig am Basteln


----------



## BENDERR (27. September 2012)

da die rennen vorbei sind und das wetter auch immer schlechter wird hab ich eben mal gröbere reifen aufgezogen: NN und RaRa in 2.25".
Jetzt geh ich damit mal ein bisschen in den Wald, bevors wieder anfängt zu regnen.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

ja, tut mir leid @Crimson

Aber wenn ihr schon von soweit kommt sollte es ja wirklich stimmen.

Werde also für das jahr 2013 nochmals was starten. Denke da aber dann im sommer. oder ende august. 

Ja, der rahmen hat man mir gesagt ist unterwegs aber eher zu ihnen aus frankreich...

Wird sicher mal bei mir ankommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @_Jens_
> Wollte wenn das Wetter passt mit einem Kollegen sowieso in die Berge. Können gerne eine Tour bei dir in der Gegend machen.
> @ Constantin:
> Zeigst du deins, zeig ich meins
> ...


Muss erstmal wieder schönes Wetter geben. Vielleicht am WE 



InoX schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich das Taurin sein sollte freu ich  mich drüber. Das war ein richtiges Projekt und es steckte zu viel Arbeit  drin um den unterm Bett versauern zu lassen. *Fand ich sehr schade,   dass du den wegen der kleinen Hülse aufgegeben hattest.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach dem Constantin hier keine Fotos zeigt, will ich mal wieder.
> 
> Die letzten Tage hat mich nämlich mein erster MTB Rahmen beschäftigt.  Sonst hat er ja als Winterrad gedient, nun aber mit anderem Farbkleid.  Viele Minuten Abkleben und einige Lagen Orange, da dieses schlecht  überdeckt.
> 
> Ich bin ganz zufrieden. Der Klarlackfehlt aber noch.


Erinnert iwie an Drössiger... aber schön gemacht!

Nice Bar...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, tut mir leid @_Crimson_
> 
> Aber wenn ihr schon von soweit kommt sollte es ja wirklich stimmen.
> 
> ...


Das hört sich sehr gut an! 

Mal sehen, was ich zu dieser Zeit machen werde...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Erinnert iwie an DrÃ¶ssiger... aber schÃ¶n gemacht!
> 
> Nice Bar...



War mal ein Bulls.

Tja die Bar, wurde schon lÃ¤nger nimmer geplÃ¼ndert 


EDIT: @Jens: Mir hat heute einer geschrieben, der auch den Lenker gekauft hat und ihm ist aufgefallen, dass der Abstand vom rauhen Bereich in der Lenkermitte zu den Enden auf beiden Seiten nicht gleich ist. Auch bei mir ist dieser raue Bereich nicht mittig. Hier sind es aber nur ~4mm und es ist beim Fahren nicht aufgefallen also behalte ich den Lenker.

Der Kollege schickt ihn aber zurÃ¼ck (Versatz knapp 1cm) und mÃ¶chte ihn tauschen lassen. Die Lenker sollen Ã¼brigens ungelabelte FSA sein. EK 25â¬


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War mal ein Bulls.
> 
> Tja die Bar, wurde schon länger nimmer geplündert
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die info. Werde da mal nen auge drauf werfen. Wenn es aber ungelabelte  FSA sind sollten sie ja halten.

Hier noch der aktuelle wetterbericht...
http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739

wetter ist nicht wirklich besser.

Also jungs...mein entscheid das ganze auf nächstes jahr zu verschieben.

Werde ein neues datum bekanntgeben und dann bitte um mehr zusagen.

sorry an alle die gekommen wären.

Greets jenso


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Naaa fürs Wetter kannst du ja nichts. Wird sich dann schon noch was finden.
 @FSA: denke auch dass es hält. nur doof wenn man den Lenker außerhalb des rauen Bereichs klemmen müsste.


----------



## BENDERR (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hübsch, hübsch!
> 
> EDIT:



als ich das bild gesehen habe dachte ich schon, dass es sieht aus als wärs nicht mittig. aber ich habs auf die perspektive geschoben ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Es sind ja auch nur ein paar Millimeter.
Ich kann da aber normal auf dem rauen Bereich klemmen.
Aber ich war erst sehr verwundert, denn ich hab die Griffe für die Gripshift nicht gleich lang abgeschnitten


----------



## cpprelude (27. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Danke für die info. Werde da mal nen auge drauf werfen. Wenn es aber ungelabelte FSA sind sollten sie ja halten.
> 
> Hier noch der aktuelle wetterbericht...
> http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=CH0CH1739
> ...


 
Ich wäre nächstes Jahr auch gerne wieder dabei  und diesesmal würde es mich auch freuen wenn welche aus dem Forum dabei wären .


----------



## cpprelude (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> *Nice Bar*...


 
Wenn wir schon mal bei Lenkern sind, ist bestimmt ne *Flatbar*........



...........trinkst du zu viel, liegst du flach **.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon mal bei Lenkern sind, ist bestimmt ne *Flatbar*........
> 
> 
> 
> ...........trinkst du zu viel, liegst du flach **.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Finde die Bar noch recht normal wenn ich das so mitm Freundeskreis vergleiche.

Woher kommt die Vermutung, dass das FSA-Lenker sind? Dann ware der ja wirklich interessant. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die so leichte Lenker bauen. Welche Baureihe soll das denn sein?


----------



## BENDERR (27. September 2012)

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt!?
vor allem aber bauen die auch nur 620/630 und 670mm..


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

Schön, dass ihr die ganze Zeit über Bars sprecht und ich jetzt Lust bekomme, 'n Pilsgen abzupumpen...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon mal bei Lenkern sind, ist bestimmt ne *Flatbar*........
> 
> 
> 
> ...........trinkst du zu viel, liegst du flach **.



Der war gut?! 
Na vielleicht doch etwas flach 

Der Kollege mit den "ungleichen Seiten" hat den ebay Verkäufer angerufen und mal nachgehorcht. Er kauft für 25 pro Stück und das sind ungelabelte FSA. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Passt also alles nicht so recht. Breite, Gewicht, Finish (dachte FSA macht UD).


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr die ganze Zeit über Bars sprecht und ich jetzt Lust bekomme, 'n Pilsgen abzupumpen...



Bald.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Hab mich damit nicht befasst. Ist mir auch schnurz, wenn er hält.

So, nach 3h gefrickel ist der XX Hebel fertig und ich gehe in die 15. Entlüftungsrunde.
Ein Schnäpperken wär nicht schlecht


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Da hätte ich ja irgendwie keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Komplett leerer Hebel mit Druckpunktverstellung. Da geht eben einiges rein.
Bin jetzt auch fertig - klasse Druckpunkt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bald.



Quatsch, das befindet sich schon in meinem Magen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man hier nichts kriegt. Nur eben fast nichts.
Aber bald klingt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Na dann.

Kann man schon etwas länger basteln an soner Bremse. habe an der Hope auch noch bissel optimiert. Ist Dot 4 blau? War etwas verwundert.


----------



## matsch (27. September 2012)

Nein ich habe geschrieben, dass es wohl ungelabelte FSA-Replikas sind. Also normalerweise Fälschungen... Es gibt eigentlich keinen 660er FSA Lenker.

So in die Richtung:

http://www.seekpart.com/company/52837/products/201242494400647.html


----------



## InoX (27. September 2012)

Das klingt schon anders.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Achso, hab das Replika wohl irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Bus!?



Genau! Der Alte hat jetzt nach 28 Monaten 209.200 Kilometer auf der Uhr und muss weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Mit 0km vor 28 Monaten angefangen?


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also für mich steht seit der ersten Wettervorhersage sowieso fest, dass ich nicht komme.
> Ist einfach nich so der Hammer bei Regen, aufgeweichtem Boden und kühlen Temperaturen herum zu eiern.
> 
> Ich wäre echt gerne gekommen



Moin,

ich schließe mich da an. Die Wettervorhersage, dann habe ich noch Probleme mit der Prellung beim tiefen Einatmen und allzu fit bin ich auch gerade nicht.

So schade wie es auch ist...


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schließe mich da an. Die Wettervorhersage, dann habe ich noch Probleme mit der Prellung beim tiefen Einatmen und allzu fit bin ich auch gerade nicht.
> 
> So schade wie es auch ist...


Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, tut mir leid @Crimson
> 
> Aber wenn ihr schon von soweit kommt sollte es ja wirklich stimmen.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

so zwischen Mitte Mai und Mitte Juli wäre für mich wahrscheinlich ideal. Kann man ja vielleicht schon mal langfristig planen. Und das Tallboy ist dann mit Sicherheit auch fertig!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schließe mich da an. Die Wettervorhersage, dann habe ich noch Probleme mit der Prellung beim tiefen Einatmen und allzu fit bin ich auch gerade nicht.
> 
> So schade wie es auch ist...



Gute besserung. Mein bus hat jetzt 280'000km drauf


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn zumindest die Haelfte des zweiraedrigen Fuhrparks hineinpassen soll, muss es wohl ein Crafter in Langversion werden



Ich habe schon im Sharan 8 Räder und einen 3x3 Meterpavillion untergebracht!


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit 0km vor 28 Monaten angefangen?



Ja!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Ui ui ui. Dann bist du ja wirklich sehr aktiv!


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Weiterhin gute Besserung!



Danke

Fürs einigermaßen zügige Rollern durch die Gegend reicht es glücklicherweise schon wieder. Von der Rückenprellung merke ich nur noch bei komischen Bewegungen oder wenn ich schneller laufe.

Nur die Prellung im oberen Brustbereich macht mir noch ein wenig zu schaffen. Die Schnodderseuche hat sich dann doch wieder schnell verzogen!


----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Gute besserung. Mein bus hat jetzt 280'000km drauf



Bei Firmenautos ist das immer etwas anders als privat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui ui ui. Dann bist du ja wirklich sehr aktiv!



Heute waren es ja nur 300 Kilometer!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9920356#post9920356


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Der Stützenauszug ist einfach pervers!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Stützenauszug ist einfach pervers!


Kann ich nichts gegen sagen.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Ich würd ja gern mal ein Foto von dir sehen wie du auf dem Bock sitzt 

Trotzdem geiles Teil


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern mal ein Foto von dir sehen wie du auf dem Bock sitzt
> 
> Trotzdem geiles Teil


Wird es nicht geben.

Danke!

Bin echt super zufrieden mit meiner Entlackungsaktion.
Es hat zwar mörder viel Zeit gekostet, dafür ist die Oberfläche aber auch makellos, glatt wie sonstwas und glänzt so schön, als dass den Rahmen Elstern stehlen würden, wenn sie könnten.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Schade. Warum nicht?

Hast dir auch ein bissel mehr Mühe gegeben als ich


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schade. Warum nicht?
> 
> Hast dir auch ein bissel mehr Mühe gegeben als ich


Weil es nicht mehr meins ist. Habe es an meinen Papa abgegeben.

Der ist jetzt vielleicht schnell 
Bitter für mich 

 @_müh_e: Sorry, da hast du Recht. Etwas 

Dafür ist dein Bike leichter und an vielen Stellen besser ausgestattet 

Entlackungsbros


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

Oh okay, dann hast du es wenigstens im Blick und darfst Abends mal streicheln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

crimson_ schrieb:


> oh okay, dann hast du es wenigstens im blick und darfst abends mal streicheln...


:d


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2012)

Gute N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2012)

N8


----------



## maddda (28. September 2012)

Moin


----------



## InoX (28. September 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. September 2012)

moin,

habt ihr eigentlich Betriebs-oder Kneipenräder??? Bzw. welche Kleidung paßt für'ne gemütliche  Tour mit Einkehr???

gruss


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich Betriebs-oder Kneipenräder??? Bzw. welche Kleidung paßt für'ne gemütliche  Tour mit Einkehr???
> 
> gruss



Wasn das? 

So, hab mich jetzt für Herdorf, Haltern und Langenberg gemeldet


----------



## BENDERR (28. September 2012)

ich nehme an er meint ein alltags-rad?

ps: Moin.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2012)

Ja, das war mir auch klar 
Hab ich auch sowas. Ist ein Conway 9020 mit astronomischer Lenkerposition und Packtaschen. Wird aber eher selten genutzt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. September 2012)

ja genau sowas...was auch noch da steht wenn mann aus der Kneipe oder Einkaufen kommt, oder halt das bequeme Rad für die Ortschaft

die hightech Dinger sind ja für sowas net zugebrauchen


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2012)

Moin,

das ist dann mein Alltagsrad:





Ist jetzt nur ein Katalogbild aber macht ja nix.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (29. September 2012)

ouuahahshdausha, nachtschicht


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

Moin


----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2012)

Moin!

So gleich gehts los zum Kollegen und dann ab nach Herford


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

Moin!

Was gibt's in Herford?
Rennen?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2012)

XC-Rennen genau. Quasi Vorbelastung für morgen


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

ich herford wirst du mit sicherheit kein xc-rennen finden!

du solltest lieber nach herdorf fahren.


----------



## InoX (29. September 2012)

Hier mal mein Stadtrad.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich herford wirst du mit sicherheit kein xc-rennen finden!
> 
> du solltest lieber nach herdorf fahren.



Ähh mein ich doch... egal ich fahre ja nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

keine vorbelastung?

ich drehe hier gleich noch ne schnelle runde. morgen wirds hoffentlich lustig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. September 2012)

Kinners, ich meld' mich für die kommenden 9 Tage oder so ab.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Stadtrad.


Sowas Ähnliches baue ich mir nächste Woche auf.

Allerdings mit Schaltung und Federung.

Oder hat wer noch Starrgabel für 'nen schmalen Geldbeutel?



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kinners, ich meld' mich für die kommenden 9 Tage oder so ab.


Wat machste?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. September 2012)

Na Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na Urlaub.


Hatte ich schon vergessen 

Na dann, viel Vergnügen und gute Erholung, falls benötigt!


----------



## maddda (29. September 2012)

Viel Spaß


----------



## onkel_doc (29. September 2012)

bei uns regnets...wie vorhergesagt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei uns regnets...wie vorhergesagt...


Schade, schade


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei uns regnets...wie vorhergesagt...



Dann war es ja die richtige Entscheidung sich nicht auf den langen Weg zu machen. Hier scheint die Sonne und ich mache ich mich gleich auf's Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (29. September 2012)

Hier scheint auch die Sonne. Ich werde gleich auch ne Runde drehen.


Sagt mal, hat von euch jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Ashimas gemacht ?

http://r2-bike.com/Ashima-Bremsscheibe-Ultralite-160mm-Ai2-Rotor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

erfahrungen habe ich damit keine (werde ich auch nie machen), aber irgendwo hört der spaß m.M.n. auf.

da ist doch fast kein material mehr da worauf der belag greifen kann. auch die wärmeabfuhr wird nicht sonderlich gut sein.


----------



## BENDERR (29. September 2012)

na komm.. sowas is immer noch besser als alu oder carbon bremsscheiben was manche fahren


----------



## InoX (29. September 2012)

Denke dass die Ashimas für XC reichen sollten aber fahren würde ich die auch nicht, weil man gesinterte Beläge fahren müsste und das heißt Krach.


----------



## schnezler (29. September 2012)

ist mir auch definitiv zu wenig Material und 80g darf und muss ne Bremsscheibe schon wiegen! Vorallem sollte der Reibring zumindest auf der vollen Fäche greifen, bei der Ashima hats ja nur außen 2 dünne Ränder, das kann nicht gut sein. Der Bremsbelagverschleis wird da auch komisch sein und in der mitte knallt der Bremsbelag dann wenn er außen leicht abgeschliffen ist immer gegen die Stege. Die Aro08 war von Ashima schon übel, hat aber immer gut funktioniert, jetzt gehts halt zu weit.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. September 2012)

ich bin die hope vorne auch mit den alten ashimas gefahren. Haben super gebremst und hatte nie probleme. Auch bei längeren abfahrten bei mir im revier.

Einfach ne 180er gewesen.


----------



## BENDERR (29. September 2012)

ich schlepp mich mal aufs bike.. hab zwar keine lust, aber ich würd mich ja doch ärgen das wetter heute abend nicht genutzt zu haben ^^


----------



## maddda (29. September 2012)

Ich mach mich gleich auch mal fertig


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

Viel Spaß euch auf den Bikes 

Hier ist auch bestes Wetter 


Sollte eben nicht sein, Jens.

Aber was nicht ist,... 


Noch mal ne Frage bzgl. Griffmontage:

Habe meine HiTemp42 mit Haarspray von innen eingesprüht und auf den Lenker geschoben.

Dauert das bei euch auch lange, bis die Griffe fest sitzen oder warum sitzen meine jetzt schlechter, als vorher?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

ich halte von haarspray nicht viel. klappt bei mir eigentlich fast nie.

ich nehme immer bremsenreiniger, sprühe die griffe damit ein und schiebe sie auf den lenker.
dauert auch nicht lange bis sie dann fest sind.

wasser mit ganz wenig spülmittel soll auch gehen. das dauert dann aber länger, da das erst trocknen muss.


----------



## maddda (29. September 2012)

Toll, da macht man das Rad feddich, setzt sich eben noch aufn Pott und wenn man runter kommt gießt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich halte von haarspray nicht viel. klappt bei mir eigentlich fast nie.
> 
> ich nehme immer bremsenreiniger, sprühe die griffe damit ein und schiebe sie auf den lenker.
> dauert auch nicht lange bis sie dann fest sind.
> ...


Ah, danke!

Wieso klappt es denn bei den einen und bei den anderen nicht?
Liegt's am Haarspray bzw. Griffen?

Hmmm. Bremsenreiniger hab ich nicht.
Zur Demontage musst du doch bestimmt die Griffe zerschneiden, oder?

Fragt sich, ob die Griffe jetzt nicht schon versaut sind.
Ansonsten versuche ich es gleich noch mit einem andern Spray und dann wieder einmal mit Spüli, falls das Haarspray erneut versagen sollte.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Toll, da macht man das Rad feddich, setzt sich eben noch aufn Pott und wenn man runter kommt gießt es


Na, wenigstens hat dich der Toilettengang vor'm (Un)Wetter bewahrt


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

hier siehts nicht anders aus.
wollte grade noch ne runde drehen, da komme ich aus dem keller und muss oben schon das licht anmachen.

denke das wird nur ein kurzer schauer.


um die griffe zu lösen schiebe ich immer einen dünnen inbus unter die griffe und sprühe wasser in den zwischenraum. etwas drehen und schon sind sie am.


----------



## maddda (29. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na, wenigstens hat dich der Toilettengang vor'm (Un)Wetter bewahrt



Stimmt

Hier hats gerade aufgehört, is aber jetzt alles total nass und sieht aus, also ob es gleich wieder anfängt. Hab mir jez nen Fülm ausser Videothek ausgeliehen und radel jez auffer rolle^^


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Toll, da macht man das Rad feddich, setzt sich eben noch aufn Pott und wenn man runter kommt gießt es



Genauso erging es mir gegen 14:15 Uhr und ich werde mich nach der Fußball-Bundesliga noch mal aufs Bike begeben.


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch auf den Bikes
> 
> Hier ist auch bestes Wetter
> 
> ...



Vielleicht klappt das noch mal im Oktober oder November im Taunus bei Marco oder in der Pfalz bei Matthias eine Runde zu Biken. Sofern einer der beiden oder auch beide Interesse dazu haben!


----------



## zuki (29. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Habe meine HiTemp42 mit Haarspray von innen eingesprüht und auf den Lenker geschoben.
> 
> Dauert das bei euch auch lange, bis die Griffe fest sitzen oder warum sitzen meine jetzt schlechter, als vorher?



So Halbzeit...

Darum bin ich unter anderem gegen Haarspray und für Spüliwasser. Je nach Zusammensetzung des Haarsprays hat man irgendeine Schmiere unter dem Griff, die Ewigkeiten die Reibung des Griffes verhindert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Hier hats gerade aufgehört, is aber jetzt alles total nass und sieht aus, also ob es gleich wieder anfängt. Hab mir jez nen Fülm ausser Videothek ausgeliehen und radel jez auffer rolle^^


Na siehste 

Wenn du dann noch die liebe Rolle hast und glotzt:


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt das noch mal im Oktober oder November im Taunus bei Marco oder in der Pfalz bei Matthias eine Runde zu Biken. Sofern einer der beiden oder auch beide Interesse dazu haben!


Na mal sehen.

Zu dieser Zeit sieht's aber eher schlecht aus mit freier Zeit... aber wir werden sehen.

Das Wetter bleibt das entscheidende Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

hier zieht es sich gerade wieder zu, ich will doch in einer guten halben Stunde los...


----------



## BENDERR (29. September 2012)

ich bin jetz zurück von meiner trail-runde bei sonnenschein


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2012)

Ich auch, war dann doch noch sehr schön!


----------



## BENDERR (29. September 2012)

hab noch n bild vom WE gefunden:






nach der zieleinfahrt


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage bzgl. Griffmontage:
> 
> Habe meine HiTemp42 mit Haarspray von innen eingesprüht und auf den Lenker geschoben.
> 
> Dauert das bei euch auch lange, bis die Griffe fest sitzen oder warum sitzen meine jetzt schlechter, als vorher?


 
Ich habe meine Schaumstoffgriffe ohne hilfe von Haarspray oder Schmiermitteln aufgezogen, hat ziehmlich lange gedauert . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Haarspray das verdrehen der Griffe verhindern soll, früher oder später kommt eh Wasser oder Schweiß unter die Griffe und mMn bringt das dann auch nichts (ohne das je ausprobiert zu haben) so rein vom Gefühl her.


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

Schraubgriffe unter 20g wären doch mal toll, sollte doch möglich sein oder? Die Ringe können ja ruhig aus Kunststoff oder Carbon sein, wobei Carbon dann wieder teuer sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schraubgriffe unter 20g wären doch mal toll, sollte doch möglich sein oder? Die Ringe können ja ruhig aus Kunststoff oder Carbon sein, wobei Carbon dann wieder teuer sein wird.


Stimmt. Kunststoff würde reichen.

(Die Griffe saßen ohne Haarspray oder Spüli besser)

Ein normaler Schaumstoffgriff tut's auch, nur muss der sitzen.
Heute wird die Bremsenreiniger-Methode ausprobiert.


Gute Nacht!


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

Gn8


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

gestern in HerDORF  war eher enttäuschend. Hab wohl seit Remscheid ziemlich abgebaut und bin nur 6. geworden und damit knapp am kleinen Treppchen vorbei.
Blöderweise hat sich in der vorletzten Runde der Zug vom Umwerfer verabschiedet und ich hatte nur noch 26 11-34 zur Verfügung.

Was ich für mich erkannt habe: nächste Saison 32T Mono fahren mit 11-36 Kassette. 
Das aber auch nur im CC, da reicht es.

Bis gleich in Haltern


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Ich hab die Schaumstoffgriffe von Crankbrothers an 2 meiner Bikes. Akzeptabel vom Gewicht und durch die schraubbaren Kunststoffklemmringe bombenfest.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2012)

moin, bei uns sieht man die hand vor den augen nicht mehr...nebel.

Kauft euch mal esi grips und macht die mit wasser drauf. Die dinger halten bombenfest...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Meine letzten Schaumstoffgriffe die ich mit Haarspray befestigt hab, hab ich beim runtermachen zerstört. Genauso wie die Oberfläche des Lenkers.

Korkgriff und Ritcheylenker ging mit Haarspray auch gut. Zum Runtermachen 20min einweichen und dann mit den Inbus...
Beim KCNC Lenker haftet das Zeug allerdings nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

Moin!


@ Crimson: viel Erfolg und Spaß in Haltern!

@ Jens (ow): was ist denn für dich ein akzeptables Gewicht? 

@ Jens (doc): Hier ist strahlend blauer Himmel 

Esi boten mir 0 Dämpfung, geschweige denn Komfort.
Dabei war es schon die dicke "Chunky"-Version.

HiTemp42: wunderbar!
Sehr fester Schaumstoff, welcher sich beim Anfassen nicht durchdrückt und dadurch on the trail eine gute Stoßdämpfung bietet 
Das Gewicht von denen ist ja eh ein Traum...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2012)

mag ich dir gönnen. Ich geh jetzt mit den hunden i die höhe laufen. 

Morgen solls dann bei uns auch wieder gut sein...


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mag ich dir gönnen. Ich geh jetzt mit den hunden i die höhe laufen.
> 
> Morgen solls dann bei uns auch wieder gut sein...



Moin Jens,

Hier ist seit Heute morgen wirklich keine Wolke am Himmel und 18 Grad sind angesagt. Ich war dann auch schon mit dem Bike entspannt eine Runde unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> @ Crimson: viel Erfolg und Spaß in Haltern!
> ...



Naja,

65 Gramm das Paar, bieten aber auch einen ordentlichen Komfort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (30. September 2012)

Heute ist das Wetter einfach grandios. Ein kleiner Blick über Köln.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Schönes Bild für einen großen Biildschirm!


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

auf dem ding mit den 2 spitzen war ich vor 3 wochen drauf!
war ganz schön anstrengend.. zwei tage nach nem rennen..


----------



## daniel77 (30. September 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schraubgriffe unter 20g wären doch mal toll, sollte doch möglich sein oder? Die Ringe können ja ruhig aus Kunststoff oder Carbon sein, wobei Carbon dann wieder teuer sein wird.



65g, halten aber top.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...Superlight-Foam-Grips-black-NEU-/220939508270

Wetter ist selbst in Basel von Hochnebel geprägt, bin eben bis auf 800 m.ü.M. hoch sebst dort ist noch alles zu. War ganz gut kalt.


----------



## zuki (30. September 2012)

Ja, sorry Jungs. Ich wollte das Bild etwas kleiner einfügen. Aber dann hätte man das komischen Dingens mit den zwei Spitzen nicht mehr erkennen können...


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja, sorry Jungs. Ich wollte das Bild etwas kleiner einfügen. Aber dann hätte man das komischen Dingens mit den zwei Spitzen nicht mehr erkennen können...



Mein Bildschirm ist groß genug!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

die nr. 118 heute in haltern, die hat ja ne gute figur auf dem rad gemacht. 

welchen platz hast du gemacht?


bin 9. der senioren 1 im fun-rennen geworden.
hätte besser sein können, da ich 2mal nen kleinen ausrutscher hatte und 1mal anhalten musste um den bremssattel neu auszurichten.

hat aber auf jeden fall richtig spaß gemacht.
an die kleinen stufen in den abfahrten habe ich mich langsam rangetastet. gefahren bin ich am ende alles, wenn ich nicht geträumt habe und zu spät gebremst habe und somit richtung chicken-way geschossen bin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die nr. 118 heute in haltern, die hat ja ne gute figur auf dem rad gemacht.
> 
> welchen platz hast du gemacht?
> 
> ...


 


Heute ne abwechslungsreiche Tour gemacht... mit festen Griffen!

Wie sie endlich fest bekommen wurden?

Tesafilm auf den Lenker + Bremsenreiniger  

Bremsenreiniger alleine war, wie Haarspray und Spüli, für'n...


----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 65g, halten aber top.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...Superlight-Foam-Grips-black-NEU-/220939508270


 
Die sehen ja garnicht schlecht aus aber mit 65 g nicht so leicht. Warum sind die denn so schwer? Liegt es an der Dichte des Schaumgummis oder haben die innen über die gesamte länge einen Kunststoffkörper für stabilität und für die Klemmung? Was wiegen denn die ESI Griffe die du hast doc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

ich hatte zwar noch nie schraubgriffe, aber rein von der logik her muss innen komplett kunsstoff sein. 

esi racers edge wiegen pro stück 21 g.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 65g, halten aber top.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...Superlight-Foam-Grips-black-NEU-/220939508270
> 
> Wetter ist selbst in Basel von Hochnebel geprägt, bin eben bis auf 800 m.ü.M. hoch sebst dort ist noch alles zu. War ganz gut kalt.


 
Hei dani

Bei uns hats heute morgen noch aus dem nebel gerieselt und dann langsam am nachmittag abgetrocknet. das wetter bei uns saukalt und neblig bis in höhere lagen.

Morgen solls dann endlich besser werden. Ich krieg hier bald den schlechtwetterkoller...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hatte zwar noch nie schraubgriffe, aber rein von der logik her muss innen komplett kunsstoff sein.
> 
> esi racers edge wiegen pro stück 21 g.


 
jep, stimmt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hatte zwar noch nie schraubgriffe, aber rein von der logik her muss innen komplett kunsstoff sein.
> 
> *esi racers edge wiegen pro stück 21 g.*


...die dickeren "chunky" + 10g und Stück


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

puh, meine waage lügt ja doch nicht. 


ach wie schön dass ich die kommende woche frei habe.




morgen früh noch schnell auf die arbeit und was abklären und dann gehts biken.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ach wie schön dass ich die kommende woche frei habe.


Me2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hatte zwar noch nie schraubgriffe, aber rein von der logik her muss innen komplett kunsstoff sein.
> 
> esi racers edge wiegen pro stück 21 g.


 
Reicht es nicht wenn die Klemmringe in die Griffe gesteckt werden, so das man auf diesen kunststoffkörper verzichten kann? zwei klemmringe pro Griff sollten doch gegen das verdrehen reichen und in der mitte hat der Griff direkten Kontakt zum Lenker wie gewohnt. Und wenn der Griff sich nur in der Mitte verdrehen sollte, ist das ja auch noch i.O. Die Klemmringe würden ein zu weites drehen des Griffes verhindern.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> puh, meine waage lügt ja doch nicht.
> 
> 
> ach wie schön dass ich die kommende woche frei habe.
> ...



Urlaubssperre! Urlaub gibt es dann erst wieder bei schlechtem Wetter!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

ich glaube in 4 wochen ist auch wieder gutes wetter.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube in 4 wochen ist auch wieder gutes wetter.



Reicht nicht, die Sperre ist bis zum 31.10. Diesen Jahres!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

blödsinn, ich muss mich doch auf den grenzgänger vorbereiten.
wird aber eine spontane aktion.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die nr. 118 heute in haltern, die hat ja ne gute figur auf dem rad gemacht.
> 
> welchen platz hast du gemacht?
> 
> ...



Bremssättel ausrichten? Ausrutscher hatte ich nur einen....

Ich hatte doch die 118 oder? 
Was gibts da zu mäkeln? Ich bin alles gefahren, zumindest wenn mir keiner den Weg genommen hat 
War richtig fett. Super viel Spaß auf der Strecke gehabt und endlich mal eine XC würdige Strecke. Nur die Halfpipe mit 22% musste ich öfter schieben, da sind sie reihenweise vor mir umgekippt.
Das ging mit 26-34 grade so 



Aber wie kann es sein, dass ich bei KEINEM Rennen bisher Preisgeld  bekommen habe und heute trotz eines "so-la-la" 11. Platz einfach welches  bekomme?
Die Frau bei den Startnummern war verwundert, denn eigentlich müsste es immer Preisgeld bis Platz 20 geben (U23 Lizenz).
Weiß da jemand was dazu? Kann ja nicht sein, dass die anderen Ausrichter einfach das BDR-Reglement umgehen?!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

hatte noch meinen schlechtwetter-lrs mit mk2 drin.

habe dann beim startnummer holen geguckt was die anderen so fahren und dann den eigentlichen renn-lrs eingebaut. (vorne racing ralph 2,25" und hinten nen abgefahrener bontrager 29-1 2,2")
die vordere bremsscheibe sitzt bei den beide lrs nicht gleich.
wir sind 2 einführungrunden gefahren und in der 2. richtigen runde hats dann angefangen ordentlich zu schleifen. kurz angehalten, sattel ausgerichtet und weiter gings.

in der 1. richtigen runde hat sich einer vor mir in der abfahrt mit der schönen steilkurve leider etwas unglücklich angestellt und ich habe zu spät reagiert. war schon weit links und bin dann mit dem vorderrad nach links ins gras. musste dann die fahrer hinter mir passieren lassen.
in meiner letzten runde hatte ich in der schlammigen abfahrt eine dame vor mir. sie wollte mich vorbeilassen, aber irgendwie hat das nicht geklappt. bin dann nach links in die büsche gerutscht. 
in den ersten beiden runden bin ich die abfahrt zu fuss runter. war zu viel verkehr und so konnte ich jedes mal fahrer einholen und war als erster unten.


in der ersten abfahrt, mit dem chicken-way rechts, war ich einige male zu schnell und konnte nicht mehr rechtzeitig nach links lenken um die beiden stufen runter zu rutschen. 
ist immer sehr abenteuerlich, wenn man die strecke vorher nicht abfährt.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Ja die Strecke hatte es schon in sich. Vorallendingen hattet ihr die selbe Strecke wie wir nur ohne die Halfpipe. 
Kollege meinte, es wären im großen (~100?) Starterfeld einige mit Rucksack usw dabei gewesen, die waren auf solche Abfahrten nicht vorbereitet...
Abfahren ist eigentlich Pflicht, gerade nach dem ich gestern gehört habe, dass Markus Schulte-Lünzum bei der Planung mitgewirkt hat 

Den hab ich vor dem Start mit seinem 26er und Racekings gesehen. Da bin ich auch Racekings gefahren, nur dass seine Bergab-Fähigkeiten zu meinen gigantisch sind 
Ging aber gut, bin wohl nur da gerutscht wo alle gerutscht sind. Nämlich in der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

achso, was ich noch zu meiner platzierung sagen muss.
ich bin ganz hinten gestartet.


ich glaube in solingen habe einige leute öfter überholt als heute.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja die Strecke hatte es schon in sich. Vorallendingen hattet ihr die selbe Strecke wie wir nur ohne die Halfpipe.
> Kollege meinte, es wären im großen (~100?) Starterfeld einige mit Rucksack usw dabei gewesen, die waren auf solche Abfahrten nicht vorbereitet...
> Abfahren ist eigentlich Pflicht, gerade nach dem ich gestern gehört habe, dass Markus Schulte-Lünzum bei der Planung mitgewirkt hat
> 
> ...



Der setzt uns allen nicht nur bergab die Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> achso, was ich noch zu meiner platzierung sagen muss.
> ich bin ganz hinten gestartet.
> 
> 
> ich glaube in solingen habe einige leute öfter überholt als heute.



Jo haben mehrere gesagt. Auf die Startaufstellung gewartet und dann gings einfach los - ******* - da muss man das Feld von Hinten aufrollen.
Gerade wenn man doch ein paar Ambitionen hat, sehr ärgerlich 



> Der setzt uns allen nicht nur bergab die Grenzen.



In der 4. Runde ist der quasi am Berg an mir vorbei geschwebt


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

So die ersten Bilder.
Hier der Kollege in der Halfpipe bei ~22% Steigung. Je nach Linienwahl manchmal nur zu Fuß 






Dann die letzte Abfahrt. Rutschi-Rutsch. Bremsen fast unmöglich, fährt sich schlimmer als es aussieht 






Und ich der mit der 118


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

ich habe mich bewusst nicht nach vorne gestellt. 

hast du zufällig auch bilder vom fun-rennen? nr.413


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Warum denn nicht?

Leider nein, wir waren beim warmfahren und mein Vater ist da noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen Bilder zu machen.


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

@Crimson_ 
ich glaube du fährst zu langsam


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> @Crimson_
> ich glaube du fährst zu langsam



Uiuiui...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Weil das Bild nicht verwackelt ist?


----------



## unocz (30. September 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 65g, halten aber top.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-M...Superlight-Foam-Grips-black-NEU-/220939508270



die griffe hab ich auch , sind super !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2012)

Hi @ all.

*Hi Matthias.*

Stimmen die angegebenen 65g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weil das Bild nicht verwackelt ist?



weil du verdammtnochmal nichtmals den mund geöffnet hast!!! 
wie geht das denn bitte?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Ist kurz nach ner Abfahrt, da muss man nicht wirklich treten 
Auch der Schlamm in Haltern schmeckt nicht so gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2012)

Tatort!!!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist kurz nach ner Abfahrt, da muss man nicht wirklich treten
> Auch der Schlamm in Haltern schmeckt nicht so gut



achso 
dacht schon, da gehts bergauf und der hat den mund geschlossen!?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tatort!!!!!!



in der zeitung steht polizeiruf 110.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> achso
> dacht schon, da gehts bergauf und der hat den mund geschlossen!?



Auf Bild 3 oben gehts dann auch zu der Abfahrt auf Bild 2. Da kann man solange auch durch die Nase atmen 

-

Bergauf geht mit "grins-versuch" so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> in der zeitung steht polizeiruf 110.



Du hast´s doch trotzdem verstanden....


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auf Bild 3 oben gehts dann auch zu der Abfahrt auf Bild 2. Da kann man solange auch durch die Nase atmen
> 
> -
> 
> Bergauf geht mit "grins-versuch" so:





is das der ebay carbon lenker?
wie macht er sich?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

HÃ¤lt! Das macht einen Lenker doch aus oder?
Naja wie gesagt der aufgeraute Bereich ist nicht mittig. Sieht dann ein wenig doof aus bei der Montage aber bei 36â¬ kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tatort!!!!!!



Hier auch!



Gestern habe ich mich dann trotz nassen Bedingungen mal wieder auf die 5 glitschigen Holzbrücken bzw. Stege getraut:


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2012)

nun hab ich meine freundin auch soweit...sie möchte ein 29er.
Nicht irgend eines...

SUCHE!!!!

29er Specialized S-Works oder Stumpi in der grösse S oder ein Fate.

Wenn jemand was sieht oder hört bitte meldung an mich.

Gute nacht und greets. Morgen gehts wieder auf die piste...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2012)

Nasse Holztreppen/stege/brücken sind fies!

Alle auf die großen Räder


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Moin Jens,

bei mir ist morgen mal wieder arbeiten angesagt. Sollte aber rechtzeitig zu Hause sein um noch eine Runde zu Biken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

bei mir ist in knapp 2,5h nachtschicht angesagt


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

@ Crimson und k_star: 

Die Strecke sieht weiter oben nicht so fies aus, dafür unten umso mieser durch den Matsch.


@ Jens(ow): Wie kam's denn dazu?


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nasse Holztreppen/stege/brücken sind fies!
> 
> Alle auf die großen Räder



Ich hatte auch echt Bammel wieder auf Brust oder Rücken zu stürzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei mir ist in knapp 2,5h nachtschicht angesagt



Nachtschicht bleibt mir glücklicherweise erspart und die Wochenden durcharbeiten bis zum nächsten August auch!


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ Crimson und k_star:
> 
> Die Strecke sieht weiter oben nicht so fies aus, dafür unten umso mieser durch den Matsch.
> 
> ...



Hi Constantin,

wovon sprichst Du?


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

Ja, wenn ich erstmal fertig bin mitm studium wird zumindest die nachtschicht auch nicht mehr vorkommen.. 
aber so kann man sich als student doch schon in 2-4 wochen ein nettes sümmchen verdienen


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich erstmal fertig bin mitm studium wird zumindest die nachtschicht auch nicht mehr vorkommen..
> aber so kann man sich als student doch schon in 2-4 wochen ein nettes sümmchen verdienen



Ist sicherlich nicht so schlecht bezahlt?


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

naja, gibt noch 1-2 bessere arbeitgeber in der region, kann mich aber nicht beschweren


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, gibt noch 1-2 bessere arbeitgeber in der region, kann mich aber nicht beschweren



Besser als Tagschicht meinte ich eigentlich!


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

ja, aufjedenfall 
und ob ich jetz nachts arbeite und tags schlafe oder umgekehrt.. macht auch keinen großen  unterschied 
danach gibts dann mal ein paar neue teile fürs rad und nächstes jahr urlaub mit freundin


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja, aufjedenfall
> und ob ich jetz nachts arbeite und tags schlafe oder umgekehrt.. macht auch keinen großen  unterschied
> danach gibts dann mal ein paar neue teile fürs rad und nächstes jahr urlaub mit freundin



Das ist doch mal ein Ziel!


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Constantin,
> 
> wovon sprichst Du?


Damn, ich meinte den Doc.

...wie es dazu kam, dass seine Liebste jetzt ein 29er will 


@ BENDERR: Bitte maile mir, was du arbeitest 

Interessiert mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Damn, ich meinte den Doc.
> 
> ...wie es dazu kam, dass seine Liebste jetzt ein 29er will
> 
> ...


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

kann ich auch hier schreiben, is ja kein geheimnis ^^
arbeite in der produktion bei ner großbäckerei bei uns in der nähe.. sicher nix was ich über längere zeit machen würde, aber die bezahlen halt recht gut. zum arbeiten in den semesterferien is das ideal. zumal ein paar freunde von mir ebenfalls dort ihr geld fürs studium verdienen 
das einzig blöde ist halt, dass man immer die leckeren sachen an einem vorbeifahren sieht und nix essen darf


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kann ich auch hier schreiben, is ja kein geheimnis ^^
> arbeite in der produktion bei ner großbäckerei bei uns in der nähe.. sicher nix was ich über längere zeit machen würde, aber die bezahlen halt recht gut. zum arbeiten in den semesterferien is das ideal. zumal ein paar freunde von mir ebenfalls dort ihr geld fürs studium verdienen
> das einzig blöde ist halt, dass man immer die leckeren sachen an einem vorbeifahren sieht und nix essen darf



Die leckeren Sachen in der Bäckerei setzen aber auch schnell an!


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kann ich auch hier schreiben, is ja kein geheimnis ^^
> arbeite in der produktion bei ner großbäckerei bei uns in der nähe.. sicher nix was ich über längere zeit machen würde, aber die bezahlen halt recht gut. zum arbeiten in den semesterferien is das ideal. zumal ein paar freunde von mir ebenfalls dort ihr geld fürs studium verdienen
> das einzig blöde ist halt, dass man immer die leckeren sachen an einem vorbeifahren sieht und nix essen darf


Ah, ok, cool!

Richtig, wenn Bekannte/Freunde dabei sind, ist es gleich noch besser.


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die leckeren Sachen in der Bäckerei setzen aber auch schnell an!



ich könnte, laut meiner freundin, ruhig mal 5kg (muskeln) (wieder-)ansetzten


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich könnte, laut meiner freundin, ruhig mal 5kg (muskeln) (wieder-)ansetzten



Die könntest Du in Form von Fett von mir sofort übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

och.. du.. vielen dank.. aber lieber nicht


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2012)

Der Abbau von überflüssigem Körperfett ist auch eine ganz schön langwierige Angelegenheit. Leider sind jetzt in den letzten Wochen wieder gut zwei Kilos oben drauf gekommen.

Aber jetzt geht es wieder konzentriert daran diesen zu verringern!


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2012)

sehr gut. immer schön am ball bleiben!
wenn du tipps/hilfe brauchst kannste mich gern fragen.. hab ja auch vorlesungen in dem bereich


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sehr gut. immer schön am ball bleiben!
> wenn du tipps/hilfe brauchst kannste mich gern fragen.. hab ja auch vorlesungen in dem bereich


Her mit den Tipps


----------



## cpprelude (1. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nun hab ich meine freundin auch soweit...sie möchte ein 29er.
> Nicht irgend eines...
> 
> SUCHE!!!!
> ...


 
Und was ist mit dem Scale? Den hat sie doch auch noch nicht lange.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Oktober 2012)

@ cpprelude, 00:57: Tja, das ist doch egal 


Morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

So gestern habw ich mit meinem Vater seinen Rahmen für das RR-Projekt bestellt


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Und? Was wirds?


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Daraus können wir ja nen Ratespiel machen, das Teil sollte morgen ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal es geht eher in die günstigere Richtung. So Radon, Drössiger oder sowas..


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Treffer, wird ein Radon, aber Carbon und ohne Labels:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k326/a81082/rcs-rahmen-carbon-raw.html

Eigentlich wollten wir erst im Winter Teile kaufen, aber das Angebot war wirklich top


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2012)

Wow ohne Labels und Kram richtig sexy. Dann kann man bei dem Preis nichts falsch machen


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Jup...bin mal gespannt auf das Teil...Vatter sacht ich solls ganz schwarz mit etwas rotem Eloxal bauen...Der Rest kommt dann im Winter


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup...bin mal gespannt auf das Teil...Vatter sacht ich solls ganz schwarz mit etwas rotem Eloxal bauen...Der Rest kommt dann im Winter



Laaaangweilig


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Vaddis Rad, also solls auch so werden, wie Vaddi es will

Wenns nach mir ginge, würde ich es mit etwas Blauen eloxalkrempel aufbauen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2012)

Schwarzer Rahmen + rotes Eloxal haben ja einige. Sieht man ja öfters, aber ich hab ja auch so ein Rad


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch

Joa ma guggn, wird aber trotzdem einige ungewöhnliche Sachen an dem Radl geben, keine Sorge


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Scale? Den hat sie doch auch noch nicht lange.


$

Die wege der frauen sind manchmal unergründlich

Das scale nimmt der junge von mir und das koba wird verkauft.

so behält sie das scale und hat noch das 29er...paaaasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal is jemand von euch am mittwoch beim CC-Rennen in Oberhausen?


----------



## hefra (1. Oktober 2012)

Kennst du die Strecke? Ich ringe noch mit mir ob ich das MTB nochmal auspacke.


----------



## cpprelude (1. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> $
> 
> Die wege der frauen sind manchmal unergründlich


 
Da steckst du doch bestimmt wieder dahinter .



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das scale nimmt der junge von mir und das koba wird verkauft.
> 
> so behält sie das scale und hat noch das 29er...paaaasst


 
Hast du auch ein Scale? 



@ all: Habt ihr auch das Problem bei euren Bikeschuhen das von unten, an der stelle wo die Cleats sitzen Wasser eindringt, wenn ja habt ihr das Problem selber gelöst? Und falls einer von euch was gemacht haben sollte, was habt ihr gemacht? Oder sind die Stellen bei euren Schuhen von Werk aus abgedichtet?


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Kennst du die Strecke? Ich ringe noch mit mir ob ich das MTB nochmal auspacke.



Nee, wir haben da aber unsere Vereinsmeisterschaft, laut meinen Vereinskollegen soll die schön verwinkelt sein


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Wetter, zu Hause angekommen, noch ne Runde Biken!


----------



## daniel77 (1. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @ all: Habt ihr auch das Problem bei euren Bikeschuhen das von unten, an der stelle wo die Cleats sitzen Wasser eindringt, wenn ja habt ihr das Problem selber gelöst? Und falls einer von euch was gemacht haben sollte, was habt ihr gemacht? Oder sind die Stellen bei euren Schuhen von Werk aus abgedichtet?



Einfach von innen mit nem Stück Gaffa abkleben, dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. Oktober 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Einfach von innen mit nem Stück Gaffa abkleben, dicht


 
Versuche ich vielleicht, wenn du mir noch sagst was das ist .


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

panzerband


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2012)

textilklebeband


hmm, da gibts aber viele unterschiede.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klebeband#Gaffer_Tape


----------



## cpprelude (1. Oktober 2012)

Ach das.


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

So bin von meiner Runde wieder zurück, hab auchn Photo gemacht







Müngstener Brücke...Wer hier im Umkreis inner Schule war, wurde dort mindestens einmal aufm Ausflug hingeschleppt Der Trail der da inner nähe runter geht is aber richtig geil


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Da steckst du doch bestimmt wieder dahinter .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das von tanja ist ein scale premium...und das bekommt dann der kleine mann zum racen.


Heute unterwegs. Das wetter war nicht viel besser aber uns hats trotzdem nach draussen gezogen.

Foto vom freitag...





von heute...brrrrrrr





Und noch was.


Da ich schonmehrmals jetzt angefragt wurde ob ichs nochmals versuche.
Termin für nächstes jahr...
17/18 oder 24/25 august. Wochenende oder von freitag nachmittag bis montag

Ja, ich werde es nochmals versuchen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja das von tanja ist ein scale premium...und das bekommt dann der kleine mann zum racen.
> 
> 
> Heute unterwegs. Das wetter war nicht viel besser aber uns hats trotzdem nach draussen gezogen.
> ...



Da hab ich wieder Messezeit und Urlaubssperre...


----------



## InoX (1. Oktober 2012)

Seit wann fährt deine Freundin denn Rocky Mountain? Ist das Scott so schnell nicht mehr attraktiv?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Oktober 2012)

@Jens
oh man. Hoffe, dass sich in nächster zeit auch was tut wegen ner neuen wohnung. Wenn das zustande kommt kannst du auch ende sept vorbeischaun.

Meine freundin fährt schon länger rocky, aber wärend der rennsaison steht das bike mehr in der garage als auf nem trail...leider.

Jetzt wo die rennsaison durch ist kommt das alti wieder zum einsatz.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @Jens
> oh man. Hoffe, dass sich in nächster zeit auch was tut wegen ner neuen wohnung. Wenn das zustande kommt kannst du auch ende sept vorbeischaun.
> 
> Meine freundin fährt schon länger rocky, aber wärend der rennsaison steht das bike mehr in der garage als auf nem trail...leider.
> ...



Eigentlich ist Urlaubssperre von Ende Juli bis zum 31.10.2013!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Her mit den Tipps



ohjeh! etwas spezifischer wär garnicht so verkehrt, das is doch ein weitrechenderes thema 

allgemein, aber ich denke das sollten die meisten wisse, gilt jedoch:

man nimmt ab, wenn man mehr kcal verbraucht, als man aufnimmt.
man nimmt zu, wenn man weniger kcal verbraucht, als man aufnimmt.

ich halte ja nix von irgendwelchen diäten oder sonst was, wenn man abnehmen will muss man das machen, in dem man seine ernährung umstellt (!) und kann dann zusätzlich sport treiben - aber eben dauerhaft (!) und nicht vier wochen ernährung umstellen, 5kg abnehmen und dann wieder essen wie vorher und 8kg zunehmen.
das kommt übrigens daher, dass der körper intelligent ist und sich denkt "die ganze zeit hab ich wenig zu essen bekommen, jetzt wirds wieder mehr, alles überflüssige wird jetzt als fett gespeichert, bevor wieder eine 'hungersnot' kommt" (ist noch ein überbleibsel aus einer zeit wos halt mal fünf tage kein essen gab und dafür war dann der fettspeicher wichtig zum überleben).

ich hab 2010 - 2011 intensivst krafttraining betrieben und wollte unbedingt groß und stark werden, da ich aber am anfang viel zu wenig gegessen habe, hat das natürlich nicht geklappt.. was mir - beim zunehmen allerdings - sehr geholfen hat (habe innerhalb von 7 monaten 12kg - überwiegend  muskeln - zugenommen [und mittlerweile wieder 8 abgenommen durch das mountainbiken  ]) war, dass ich mir vor augen geführt hab was ich am tag so an kcal zu mir nehme. 
das habe ich mittels http://www.fddb.info/ gemacht. so hab ich jeden tag gesehen, wie viel kcal ich zu mir genommen habe, wie viel ich ca. verbraucht habe und konnte abends evtl noch nachsteuern in dem ich noch was gegessen habe.
klingt jetzt nicht so prickelnd wenn man abnehmen möchte, aber ich denke wenn man das mal einen monat macht, und dort immer einträgt was man am tag isst, hat das schon große vorteile, nämlich:

a) man wird sich bewusst, wie viel man isst (wie oft geht man am tag an den kühlschrank, nimmt ein stück schokolade, isst zwischendrin mal n kaffeestücken auf dem weg in die stadt etc. pp.. das summiert sich ungeheuerlich!)
b) man entwickelt ein gefühl dafür, was viele kcal hat und was nicht. bestes beispiel: nüsse. eine freundin von mir war ebenfalls dabei abzunehmen und hat versucht abends den süßkram vorm fernseher wegzulassen und hat stattdessen studentenfutter oder nüße gegessen.. ihrer meinung nach total gesund (ist es ja auch) und viel besser als ne tüte chips (auf die kcal bezogen).. allerdings hat so n kleines tütchen nüße, die man locker in 20 min gegessen bekommt, bereits 1000 - 1500 kcal. 
das heißt, man isst eine tüte nüße und hat bereits die hälfte (oder sogar etwas mehr) vom tagesbedarf an kcal abgedeckt!!! 

was auch hilft beim abnehmen ist langsam essen und viel kauen.
wenn man das essen wie mit einem staubsauger reinschlingt, kann das hungergefühl garnicht schnell genug einsetzen, das brauch nämlich seine zeit.. würgt man nun wie verrückt das essen runter, ist klar, dass man in der zeit mehr kcal vertilgt, als man eigntl benötigt, weil man selbst denkt man wäre noch nicht satt.. dabei brauch das hungergefühl einfach ein bisschen bis es einsetzt.

is jetzt doch was länger geworden  aber ganz allgemein nochmal: 
1) lieber etwas langsamer essen
2) sich ruhig mal vor augen führen was man am tag isst (ernährungstagebuch)
3) nicht unnötig viel süßkram
4) ernährung dauerhaft umstellen (das is am anfang echt hart.. der körper brauch da auch schonmal mehr als 2 wochen bis er sich wieder fängt..)
5) langsam aber stetig abnehmen (ein kcal-defizit von 500-700 kcal wird empfohlen um gesund abzunehmen)
6) sport = mehr kcal


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin Benjamin,

Das ist mir schon alles klar. Nur ist das während der Messezeit sehr schwer umzusetzen und in der Zeit von Anfang August bis Anfang Oktober geht das Gewicht immer um 4-5 Kilo nach oben.

Anschließend habe ich im Frühjahr immer so 3-4 Kilos runterbekommen und somit jeden Herbst so 1,5 Kg draufgepackt.

Dieses Jahr läuft das glücklicherweise ein wenig anders. Ich habe im Winter/Frühjahr/Sommer knapp 14 Kg runtergedrückt und jetzt in der Messezeit auch "nur" 2-3 Kg davon wieder draufgelegt. Ohne den Sturz vor drei Wochen wäre da wahrscheinlich noch ein Kilo weniger  zugekommen.

Und jetzt soll es nicht erst im Januar wieder mit der Gewichtsreduzierung losgehen sondern ab sofort. Ziel ist ja dauerhaft 83-87 Kg mit mir rumzuschleppen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Nabend.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Nabend Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hamm´wer doch schon, Jens...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin doch letztens auf den Kopf gefallen!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Benjamin,
> 
> Das ist mir schon alles klar. Nur ist das während der Messezeit sehr schwer umzusetzen und in der Zeit von Anfang August bis Anfang Oktober geht das Gewicht immer um 4-5 Kilo nach oben.
> 
> ...



Das liest sich doch echt gut! 
hab ja schon geschrieben, dass das meiste hier wohl bekannt sein dürfte.. das ist ja auch schon viel wert wenn man abnehmen möchte 
aber gibt eben auch viele, die dieses "basiswissen" nicht haben und sich wundern warum es nicht klappt.. 
mit wie viel kg hast du angefangen/wo stehst du im moment? (wenn man fragen darf  )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin doch letztens auf den Kopf gefallen!



Hast du´s gut!!


----------



## cpprelude (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend.


 
Moin Marco .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Das liest sich doch echt gut!
> hab ja schon geschrieben, dass das meiste hier wohl bekannt sein dürfte.. das ist ja auch schon viel wert wenn man abnehmen möchte
> aber gibt eben auch viele, die dieses "basiswissen" nicht haben und sich wundern warum es nicht klappt..
> mit wie viel kg hast du angefangen/wo stehst du im moment? (wenn man fragen darf  )



Am 8. Januar stand die Waage bei 108,8 Kg. Im Juli stand zwar schon mal 94,.. auf der Waage, jedoch war es realistisch bei 95-96. Zur Zeit schwankt das Ganze zwischen 97-98 Kilogramm. 

Ziel war ja bis zum 31.12. den Stand von 90-92 Kilogramm zu erreichen. Mal sehen ob ich das noch hinbekomme. Das Ziel war zwar von Anfang an sehr hoch angesetzt, das jedoch ganz bewusst um meinen eigenen Ergeiz anzustacheln etwas zu erreichen. Sollte das bis zum Jahresende nicht ganz klappen ist es aber auch kein Drama!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du´s gut!!



Reset-Knopf!

(da fällt mir spontan T2 ein)!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Am 8. Januar stand die Waage bei 108,8 Kg. Im Juli stand zwar schon mal 94,.. auf der Waage, jedoch war es realistisch bei 95-96. Zur Zeit schwankt das Ganze zwischen 97-98 Kilogramm.
> 
> Ziel war ja bis zum 31.12. den Stand von 90-92 Kilogramm zu erreichen. Mal sehen ob ich das noch hinbekomme. Das Ziel war zwar von Anfang an sehr hoch angesetzt, das jedoch ganz bewusst um meinen eigenen Ergeiz anzustacheln etwas zu erreichen. Sollte das bis zum Jahresende nicht ganz klappen ist es aber auch kein Drama!
> 
> ...



super, das bewegt sich m.M.n. auch in einem gesunden Rahmen, damit das langfristig was wird 
bleib aufjedenfall dran!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> reset-knopf!
> 
> (da fällt mir spontan t2 ein)!:d



t2 ???


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Das ein KFZ-Mechanikermeister da andere Gedanken hegt war ja wieder klar!

Das hier war gemeint:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_2_–_Tag_der_Abrechnung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ein KFZ-Mechanikermeister da andere Gedanken hegt war ja wieder klar!
> 
> Das hier war gemeint:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_2_–_Tag_der_Abrechnung



   KFZ-Techniker-Meister (Fachricht. Diagnose), bitteschön. 

Aber sag´s bitte Keinem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> KFZ-Techniker-Meister (Fachricht. Diagnose), bitteschön.
> 
> Aber sag´s bitte Keinem....



Meister ist und bleibt Meister!

Auch wenn es manchmal in den Kohlenkeller geht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Zum Titel wäre noch folgendes hinzuzufügen:

"....mit weltweit schlechtestem Betriebsklima und allerbesten Voraussetzungen zum Burnout".  RIP


Habe die Woche frei, könnte aber heulen wenn ich an nächsten Montag denke..!!!!

Jens, wir hätten es wie die Jungs hier machen sollen. Abi, Studium.....   


....und dann die Weltherrschaft an uns reißen!!! Wir zwei. 


Wenn die mtl. Fixkosten nicht wären, würde ich noch ein Studium dranhängen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zum Titel wäre noch folgendes hinzuzufügen:
> 
> "....mit weltweit schlechtestem Betriebsklima und allerbesten Voraussetzungen zum Burnout".  RIP
> 
> ...



Wir Kollegen verstehen uns wirklich richtig gut untereinander und sind zum Teil inwischen auch gut befreundet. Wir fahren dann größtenteils seit ein paar Jahren auch gemiensam im Januar in den Skiurlaub. Von daher ist mit dieser "Beklopptentruppe" auch der Stress im Herbst gut auszuhalten!

Zu Punkt 2:

aus dem Kohlenkeller?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Stehe auf der Leitung - kohlenkellertechnisch.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stehe auf der Leitung - kohlenkellertechnisch.



Werneeer....die Russen kommen!


Ja, Meister....


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh gerade was in der Benutzerliste:


Moin Marcus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaja, eigentlich nicht soooo wirklich mein Genre...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKChRkqaLf0&feature=related"]Werner | Die Russen sind da - YouTube[/nomedia] ... ab 2:45min


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaja, eigentlich nicht soooo wirklich mein Genre...
> 
> Werner | Die Russen sind da - YouTube ... ab 2:45min



Auch nur weil Du kein Platt versteihst!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade was in der Benutzerliste:
> 
> 
> Moin Marcus!



Kuckuck 

Big Brother is watching you 

Moin die Herren!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

saarländisch platt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin Marcus! 


Eben gerade gefunden beim Stöbern: 

Das ist meine Rennrad-Hausstrecke von der Hohe Mark zum Feldberg.
Da stehen die Moppedjungs in einer 180Grad-Kurve und filmen sich immer beim Knieschleifen....  
Als RR-Fahrer lebt man da wochenends schon gefährlich....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=TNdZDixvr2A&feature=endscreen


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kuckuck
> 
> Big Brother is watching you
> 
> Moin die Herren!



Ich bin unfit, los trau Dich! Wann machen wir auf dem Bike die HaBe's unsicher?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> saarländisch platt?



Nee, natürlich Norddeutsch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYZ0p6eW2J8"]GrÃ¼nwald - VollsuffmÃ¼sli - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dann mal weg, Gute N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Immer wieder ein Hingucker in Sachen Fahrtechnik...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6740877"]http://vimeo.com/6740877[/ame]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg, Gute N8!



Schade.     Jetzt wo ich Urlaub habe..... 


Nacht Jens.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin unfit, los trau Dich! Wann machen wir auf dem Bike die HaBe's unsicher?



Unfit bin ich auch, ich lasse Haare und Bart wachsen und werde wieder Rocker... Die dürfen einen dicken Bauch haben und so ungesund wie ich leben  

Schade, dass es mit der Fahrt zum Doc nicht geklappt hat.... Hätte mich über Bilder gefreut!

@ Marco

Das Niner ist ein Traum


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Unfit bin ich auch, ich lasse Haare und Bart wachsen und werde wieder Rocker... Die dürfen einen dicken Bauch haben und so ungesund wie ich leben
> 
> Schade, dass es mit der Fahrt zum Doc nicht geklappt hat.... Hätte mich über Bilder gefreut!
> 
> ...




Danke! Bringt aber nix - bin ja nur krank.....   
Aber durch das geniale Gewicht lässt es sich besser an die Wand hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

gn8 jens!

 @taunusteufel78
soo spektakulär is das jetz aber nicht..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gn8 jens!
> 
> @taunusteufel78
> soo spektakulär is das jetz aber nicht..




Was jetzt?


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

das fahrtechnik video - dein rad is gxxl!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das fahrtechnik video - dein rad is gxxl!!




Ich hatte das Video gerade mal wieder aufgeschnappt und eingefügt. Ich mag´s ! 
Stahl, Rigid, SSP ....einfach cultig & flowig!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2012)

joo, schlecht isses nicht 
aber da gibts aufjednfall bessere ^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Heute mit dem Stumpi unterwegs...








Kleine Pause am Marmorstein





Abfahrt vom Feldberg über die Skiwiese...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> joo, schlecht isses nicht
> aber da gibts aufjednfall bessere ^^



Das stimmt. Gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke! Bringt aber nix - bin ja nur krank.....
> Aber durch das geniale Gewicht lässt es sich besser an die Wand hängen...



Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten  

Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht, bis die Tage...

Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Eher "_Verbotene Liebe_"     

.....da Ansteckungsgefahr!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Nacht, Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Unfit bin ich auch, ich lasse Haare und Bart wachsen und werde wieder Rocker... Die dürfen einen dicken Bauch haben und so ungesund wie ich leben
> 
> Schade, dass es mit der Fahrt zum Doc nicht geklappt hat.... Hätte mich über Bilder gefreut!
> 
> ...



Und dann mit Kutte auf dem MTB!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und dann mit Kutte auf dem MTB!



Wie sie dann im Wind flattert 

Moin zusammen


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin!




onkel_doc schrieb:


> Und noch was.
> 
> 
> Da ich schonmehrmals jetzt angefragt wurde ob ichs nochmals versuche.
> ...


Cool. Mal sehen, was bei mir zu der Zeit los sein wird...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> KFZ-Techniker-Meister (Fachricht. Diagnose), bitteschön.
> 
> *Aber sag´s bitte Keinem....*


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Oktober 2012)

@ BENDERR (Benjamin?): 

Danke erstmal! 

Ein gewisses Grundwissen ist da. Etwas weniger Kalorien zu sich nehmen, als man verbrennt und so.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr regelmäßig (Ausdauer)Sport betreiben kann.
Da könnte das Kalorienzählen helfen.

Letzten Sommer war ich beispielsweise schon bei 85 Kilo.
Da war ich aber auch fast jeden Tag auf dem Rad...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Unfit bin ich auch, ich lasse Haare und Bart wachsen und werde wieder Rocker... Die dürfen einen dicken Bauch haben und so ungesund wie ich leben
> 
> Schade, dass es mit der Fahrt zum Doc nicht geklappt hat.... Hätte mich über Bilder gefreut!
> 
> ...


 
Bart lass ich mir auch wieder wachsen. Mit den haaren aufem kopf funktioniert das nimmer so gut bei mir

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Oktober 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17085115"]http://vimeo.com/17085115[/ame]


----------



## BENDERR (2. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ BENDERR (Benjamin?):
> 
> Danke erstmal!
> 
> ...



ja, versuchs aufjedenfall..
klar ist das lästig vorher immer bisschen nachzuwiegen und das dann eintragen etc.. aber nach 3-4 wochen hat man ja i.d.R. einen "essenszyklus" durchlaufen und dann hat man eine ungefähre vorstellung davon, was man zu sich nimmt.. das geht dann halt in fleisch und blut über und dann ists auch gut mitm kalorien zählen.

meine freundin hat, als sie 10 monate in den usa war, danach um wieder abzunehmen abends nur noch gemüse gegessen (oder viel gemüse mit wenig (kcal  haltiger) beilage. macht satt und je nach dem was man sich für gemüse aussucht, hats auch wenig kalorien 
 @taunusteufel78
das video mag ich


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd's mal versuchen


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bart lass ich mir auch wieder wachsen. Mit den haaren aufem kopf funktioniert das nimmer so gut bei mir
> 
> greets



Aha, daher weht der Wind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Jungs, ich habe Urlaub und bei dem Wetter findet sich so allerhand im www.



[ame="http://vimeo.com/35220576"]http://vimeo.com/35220576[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33186972"]http://vimeo.com/33186972[/ame]


Damit es hier mal wieder weniger ernst zugeht....   ;-)


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @ marco , mach dir nichts draus , ich bin auch krank
> 
> wo sind denn deine kumpels in der pfalz ?
> 
> ...



Abend Jungs

Bin gerade zurück nach 2 Wochen Strandurlaub bei 35-40C... Bis auf ein paar Tage Kite-Kurs nur Essen und Rumlümmeln...

Ich entschuldige mich schon jetzt, wenn ich altes aufwärme, aber ihr wart ja wieder mal überaktiv...

Ich fahre am Oberrider de facto 2-Fach auf einer 3-Fach Kurbel. Anstelle des grossen Blattes ein Bashguard. Funktioniert problemlos. Etwas ist jedoch zu beachten. Falls Du einen neuen Hebel hast, kannst Du dort von 3- auf 2-Fach umstellen. Das aber NICHT machen, sondern einfach die Einstellschraube am Umwerfer so einstellen, dass die Kette nicht vom äusseren, ehemals mittleren Blatt fallen kann.


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Oktober 2012)

So wieder gelandet. Nabensurren, Luxusprobleme, leichter als Esi Grips und viel small talk... Diese Woche noch Pikettdienst, dann endlich wieder aufs Bike;-(((


----------



## BENDERR (2. Oktober 2012)

willkommen zurück


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Oktober 2012)

"Wir sind das Volk!" Das war schon krass damals mit der DDR und der Wende... Kommt mir vor wie gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (2. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fahre am Oberrider de facto 2-Fach auf einer 3-Fach Kurbel. Anstelle des grossen Blattes ein Bashguard. Funktioniert problemlos. Etwas ist jedoch zu beachten. Falls Du einen neuen Hebel hast, kannst Du dort von 3- auf 2-Fach umstellen. Das aber NICHT machen, sondern einfach die Einstellschraube am Umwerfer so einstellen, dass die Kette nicht vom äusseren, ehemals mittleren Blatt fallen kann.




welcome back,

aber wofür kann man dann den hebel auf 2fach umstellen ???


----------



## BENDERR (2. Oktober 2012)

ich würde mal vermuten, dass man damit dann nur noch das mittlere und große schalten kann..? das wäre in dem fall ungünstig


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Fleißig gepostet habt ihr aber diesen Abend in meiner Abwesenheit nicht gerade. 

Und die Videos muss ich mir morgen mal auf dem PC gönnen. Hier auf dem IPad bringt das nichts.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

Du bist ja auch der Hauptspammer hier 
ich glaub ich geh gleich mal noch in den keller bisschen schrauben..
diese nachtschicht bringt einen total durcheinander


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch der Hauptspammer hier
> ich glaub ich geh gleich mal noch in den keller bisschen schrauben..
> diese nachtschicht bringt einen total durcheinander



Wer kann der kann!

Ich werd dann mal pennen, gute N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Fleißig gepostet habt ihr aber diesen Abend in meiner Abwesenheit nicht gerade.
> 
> ...


Me 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> welcome back,
> 
> aber wofür kann man dann den hebel auf 2fach umstellen ???



Grundsätzlich schon für 2-fach. Funktioniert aber nur mit 2er Kurbel und Umwerfer sauber. Wenn Du eine 3er Kurbel missbrauchst, dann wie oben.


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
gestern kam ja auch mein neuer lenker an.. meiner ist nicht ganz so leicht wie der von crimson (119g hat meiner), dafür is der raue bereich aber mittig! hab ihn dann gestern nacht noch montiert und wollte eben mal die neu gewonnene breite testen..
beim losfahren fiel mir dann auf, dass der lenker zwei risse (?) hat. 
wenn man drüber fährt ist alles glatt, von innen konnte ich auch nichts auffälliges finden.. wackelig oder so ist der lenker auch nicht.. 
ich hab dann trotzdem mal eine runde um den block gedreht und bin ein bisschen aufm schulhof rumgefahren wie ich das sonst auch mache, da konnte ich nix auffälliges feststellen.. die "risse" wurden auch nicht größer.
die frage ist jetzt: optischer mangel oder wirklich riss? fahrbar oder nicht?

hier mal bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53342


----------



## zuki (3. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm...der linke Riss muss ja bei der Herstellung schon aufgefallen sein. Da der Fall hier wohl klar ist, würde ich den einfach umtauschen lassen. 

So würde ich dem Teil nicht ganz trauen. Die Lücke ist ja anscheinend nur mit Harz aufgefüllt?


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2012)

Mooin...bin zurück vom CC-Rennen in Oberhausen...

Naja wie soll ich sagen, mein Speedneedle is jez im Mors, aber bin 3er Ak und Vereinsmeister geworden

Bilder und ausführlichen Bericht zum sturz gibbet später


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Moin!
> gestern kam ja auch mein neuer lenker an.. meiner ist nicht ganz so leicht wie der von crimson (119g hat meiner), dafür is der raue bereich aber mittig! hab ihn dann gestern nacht noch montiert und wollte eben mal die neu gewonnene breite testen..
> beim losfahren fiel mir dann auf, dass der lenker zwei risse (?) hat.
> wenn man drüber fährt ist alles glatt, von innen konnte ich auch nichts auffälliges finden.. wackelig oder so ist der lenker auch nicht..
> ...



Das mit dem Lenker sieht ja nicht so gut aus. Ich weiß nicht, sowas lässt sich auf Fotos natürlich nicht so recht entscheiden, aber ob ich da so das Vertrauen hätte?

@_Madd_da: Glückwunsch  Aber was hast du mit dem Speedy gemacht?


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch

3 Runden vor schluss...Da war Linkskurve im Downhill, mein Vorderrad ist dann in einer Kuhle hängengeblieben und ich bin übern Lenker...Alles net so schlimm nur mein rad is dann mit dem Sattel voran vor einen Baum geflogen

Während dem fallen hab ichs Krachen gehört und hab mir schon gedacht, dass da was putt is. Naja ende vom lied war, dass sich der komplette Sattel vom gestell gelöst hatte und ich die letzten Runden ohne Sattel gefahren bin....Musste iwe an Fontana denken, war schon echt kacke
Zum glück wars ne total verwinkelte strecke, bei der man eh kaum gesessen hat, und eine Runde dauerte auch bei mir nur ca. 6 min.


----------



## h0rst99 (3. Oktober 2012)

Super, ich gratuliere!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin...bin zurück vom CC-Rennen in Oberhausen...
> 
> Naja wie soll ich sagen, mein Speedneedle is jez im Mors, aber bin 3er Ak und Vereinsmeister geworden
> 
> Bilder und ausführlichen Bericht zum sturz gibbet später



Super!

(nicht das mit dem Sattel)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch

Mal sehen was jetzt mit dem Sattel passiert, das Gestell ist hinüber, weil es sich nicht nur gelöst  hat, sondern auch gebrochen ist.Die Schale sieht aber augenscheinlich noch gut aus, evtl kann Mikus ja nen neues gestell drunter setzten, is evtl billiger, als nen neuen zu kaufen...
Ich werde morgen mal bei Tune anrufen.


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Oktober 2012)

Abend zusammen

Schade. Carbon hat halt auch seine Grenzen, Lenker und Sattel. Ersteren würde ich auf jeden Fall Tauschen. 

Ansonsten, Pikettdienst...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Hm, Rolle...:kotz:

Wobei, wenn ich beim heutigen abendlichen Regen hätte trainieren wollen...


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, wenn die Leine kurz ist, sprich 20 min Einsatzzeit bei 10 min Anfahrtsweg... Besser als nichtsð.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2012)

Pikettdienst?!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung was das sein soll!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2012)

Bereitschaftsdienst.
Ich denke mal, er kann zuhause sein und auch auf der Rolle trainieren und wenn was ist, ist er in 10 Minuten da.


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube er meint, man kann ausgediente Carbonteile an ein Rollenrad verbannen....aber das mit dem Arbeitsweg versteh ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

pikettdienst ist wohl eine art bereitschaftsdienst.
aber aus dem post von reddevil mit der leine werd ich auch nicht schlau..


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2012)

Mmh fragen über fragen

Naja ich geh jez schlafen, nacht leute und bis morgen


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh fragen über fragen
> 
> Naja ich geh jez schlafen, nacht leute und bis morgen



Gute N8!


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

gn8!

aber bezüglich lenker:
der 660er fuhr sich zwar schon gut, aber wär mir wohl auf dauer eh zu breit gewesen.
vl hol ich mir einfach einen fsa sl-k in 620 dann. der sollte dann auch halten 
mit weniger biegung komm ich damit wohl eh fast aufs gleiche raus wie wenn ich den anderen auf 640 gekürzt hätte.

was fahrt ihr eigntl so für breiten?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gn8!
> 
> aber bezüglich lenker:
> der 660er fuhr sich zwar schon gut, aber wär mir wohl auf dauer eh zu breit gewesen.
> ...



Ich bin am Carbon 29er zuerst nur mit 580mm breitem Lenker unterwegs gewesen. Da fehlte mir ein wenig die Kontrolle über das Bike. 

Dieser ist dann an das neue 26er Race gewandert und ich habe jetzt einen 640mm Lenker an oben genannten 29er und bin an beiden Bikes mit diesen zufrieden.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gn8!
> 
> aber bezüglich lenker:
> der 660er fuhr sich zwar schon gut, aber wär mir wohl auf dauer eh zu breit gewesen.
> ...


 
Ich habe meinen von 600 mm auf 580 mm gekürzt + Barends , bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren, da ich erst das Bike wieder zusammen bauen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen von 600 mm auf 580 mm gekürzt + Barends , bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren, da ich erst das Bike wieder zusammen bauen muß.



Aber 26"?


----------



## cpprelude (3. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber 26"?


 
Richtig, bleibe auch erstmal bei 26".


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

jap, 620 oder 640 wird wohl auch mein neues maß werden dann.
momentan fahr ich ja 580 auch, aber ohne barends.. dachte eigntl, das mit dem breiteren lenkern wär nur son hype.. aber sowas muss man wohl selbst auch erstmal erFAHREN. 
auf meinem alten bike ist noch ein 560er. selbst vom 580er auf 560er ist der unterschied krass!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir auch schon wieder etwas für 2013 ausgesucht in 26". 





Mal sehen wie da die Lenkerbreite ist.


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2012)

so, ich mach mich mal langsam auf den weg zur nachtschicht.
viel spass noch


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> pikettdienst ist wohl eine art bereitschaftsdienst.
> aber aus dem post von reddevil mit der leine werd ich auch nicht schlau..



OK. Mal wieder das Problem mit den Schweizern... Pikettdienst ist tatsächlich Bereitschaftsdienst. 
Die Leine ist kurz, weil die Bewegungsfreiheit mit kurzer Einsatzzeit massiv eingeschränkt ist, also nix mit coolen Trails hinten links im Wald. Was bleibt?


----------



## cpprelude (3. Oktober 2012)

@ Jens (ow): Ein neues Bike und kein 29er , sieht aber gut aus. Sollen es auch die Lrs sein? Die CB sind mMn gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Wieso überhaupt ein neues? Du hast doch dein Tallboy noch garnicht fertig oder? Das macht die Entscheidung bei dir auch nicht leichter nach dem Erwerb des neuen Bikes welches du fahren willst . Oder ist es wegen mehr Federweg?


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> jap, 620 oder 640 wird wohl auch mein neues maß werden dann.
> momentan fahr ich ja 580 auch, aber ohne barends.. dachte eigntl, das mit dem breiteren lenkern wär nur son hype.. aber sowas muss man wohl selbst auch erstmal erFAHREN.
> auf meinem alten bike ist noch ein 560er. selbst vom 580er auf 560er ist der unterschied krass!



Hab mich da auch erst gesträubt. Fahre mittlerweile 640 am RaceBike und 700 am AllMountain. Würde nie mehr auf die alten, schmalen Lenker wechseln.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Oktober 2012)

moin

race 660 und fully 685


----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @ Jens (ow): Ein neues Bike und kein 29er , sieht aber gut aus. Sollen es auch die Lrs sein? Die CB sind mMn gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> Wieso überhaupt ein neues? Du hast doch dein Tallboy noch garnicht fertig oder? Das macht die Entscheidung bei dir auch nicht leichter nach dem Erwerb des neuen Bikes welches du fahren willst . Oder ist es wegen mehr Federweg?



Das hat taktische Gründe! Es gibt auch noch ein weiteres 29er im Stall. Es kommen dafür aber auch andere Bikes weg.

Und für das Tallboy fehlen immer noch die Laufräder von Tune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hab mich da auch erst gesträubt. Fahre mittlerweile 640 am RaceBike und 700 am AllMountain. Würde nie mehr auf die alten, schmalen Lenker wechseln.



Mit einem 700er bekomme ich hier dann echt Probleme im Wald. Letzten Sonntag bin ich mit Müh und Not mit dem 640mm Lenker zwischen den Bäumen durchgekommen!


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,
ich fahre an meinem XTC nen 640er. Der war erst 690mm breit aber das war dann doch etwas heftig.
am Tomac hatte ich einen 600er und an dem 26er Alu XTC war ein 56er verbaut. Da ging das noch.


Gestern gabs mein letztes Rennen (Adelsberger Bikemarathon) für dieses Jahr. 
Mein Ziel war es den 226 Platz und die grottige Fahrzeit von 2h 24min zu verbessern. Als Zielsetzung hatte ich mir die 2h-Marke vorgenommen.


Das Rennen umfasst zwei Runden mit je 20 km und etwa 550 Hm. Für mich als Flachländer ist das schon viel.

Der Start lief gut und ich bin mein eigenes Tempo gegangen. Auf Platzierungskämpfe an den Anstiegen bin ich nicht eingegangen, weil ich bergab eh viele wieder einholen konnte. Die großen Räder waren echt super. Das Rad lief sehr gut und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Konditionell hatte ich mir das Rennen sehr gut eingeteilt und die Zielsetztung wurde auf 1:55 hochgesetzt und eventuell sogar eine Platzierung n den 80igern.

Naja jedenfalls kam es dann doch noch etwas anders. Auf der letzten schnellen Schotterabfahrt, wo man etwa mit 50 km/h runter kam, habe ich ein Loch im Boden übersehen und bin mit dem Hinterrad schön reingeknallt. Meine Hoffnung, dass nichts kaputt gegangen ist verflog dann 500m später und ca. 4 km vor dem Ziel als der Reifen platt war.:kotz:
Aber war ja kein Problem. Schnell den Schlauch gewechselt, Kartusche angesetzt und.... 


Wenn man eine leer Kartuschenpumpe zu einem Rennen einpackt ist das ziemlich sinnlos...

Bin dann noch ungefähr 2 km gerannt bis ich am Rand jemanden liegen sah der einen Krampf hatte. Er konnte mir dann eine Pumpe leihen. Da es sich um eine Rennradpumpe mit einem winzigen Volumen handelte habe ich dann abwechselnd mit einem Streckenposten gepumpt bis ca. 1 Bar auf dem Reifen war und ich wenigstens nicht mehr auf der Felge fahren musste. Also wieder rauf aufs Rad und den letzten Ansteig hochgeballert. Kurz vorm Ziel kamen dann noch Andeutungen von Krämpfen in beiden Oberscheneklen aber die wurden ignoriert und das Ding nachhause geschaukelt.

Ergebnis: Fahrzeit: 2:05:44h und Platz 136
Ich denke die 1:55 waren durchaus machbar und wäre sicherlich auch dicke drin gewesen wenn der platte Reifen nicht gewesen wäre.

Das Ziel war also durchaus realistisch gesetzt und eine leere Pumpe packe ich sicherlich nicht nochmal ein.


Der Schlauch hat zwei 1,5 cm lange Löcher. Es ist also eigentlich ein Wunder, dass ich die Abfahrt noch beenden konnte.


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Morgään

Hier ma nen Bild aus Oberhausen...Es hat angefangen zu Schütten, als wir alle grad am Start standen^^






Vielen dank an Stefan Meiners fürs Photo


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

uiuiui, mit verbotenen kompressionssocken!!


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Warum verboten


Hier mal nen Bild vom Sattel. Die eine Strebe ist, wie man sieht durch, die andere hat auch einen Knacks an der gleichen Stelle...


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

ui, da ist ja nicht mehr viel übrig von.

beim marathon in furtwangen wurde angeblich von den funktionären durchgesagt, dass es verboten wäre, komprerssionssocken während des rennens zu benutzen.
gibts auch nen thread hier irgendwo im forum..
weiß ja auch nicht wer sich den quatsch wieder ausgedacht hat..


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Jup, der is ganz schon hinüber

Das mit den Verbotenen Kompressionssocken hab ich noch nie gehörtIch weiß nur von der Regel bei der Tour, dass die Socke maximal 3cm(beim wert bin ich mir net sicher) über den Schuh herausgucken draf.
Bei dem Rennen hätten die dann fast das ganze Feld rausnehmen müssen
Und zum beispiel bei den Craft hosen, steht auch immer bei, dass die Kompressionswirkung haben, dann dürfte man die ja auch net mehr tragen....


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

bdr halt


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Speedy sieht ja jetzt echt unbequem aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade das aktuelle BDR reglement gecheckt da steht nix.



> Der Speedy sieht ja jetzt echt unbequem aus.



Jup. Hab gerade bei Tune angerufen, die schicken mir die Telefonnummer/Email von Jürgen Mikus zu, evtl kann er nen neues gestell drunter setzten....


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2012)

wollen wirs mal für dich hoffen.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2012)

das mit den socken steht bei der uci.


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit einem 700er bekomme ich hier dann echt Probleme im Wald. Letzten Sonntag bin ich mit Müh und Not mit dem 640mm Lenker zwischen den Bäumen durchgekommen!


 

"Der Wald ist ja auch in einem schlechten Zustand, überall hat's Bäume..."
  @socken: Dinge zu verbieten, die keinen nachgewiesenen Nutzen haben ist wohl komplett sinnfrei. Da kann man auch das Tragen von gelben Unterhemden verbieten, nur weil einer glaubt er sei damit schneller...


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Naja is dann ja nur bei UCI Rennen und net bei BDR Rennen verbobten. 
Klar doof, aber für die Hobbyfahrer wohl eher irrelevant


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Speedy sieht ja jetzt echt unbequem aus.


 

Na ja, viel bequemer schaut er auch sonst nicht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, dürfen Socken nicht mehr als die Hälfte der Wade bedecken. 
Warum ist ein Rätsel. Von "Oben" mit Beinlingen ist ja auch erlaubt...


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Im BDR Reglement steht nur: "Der Sportler hat in Sportsachen zu erscheinen" und das mit dem Helm. Also kannste bei BDR Rennen wohl mit den Dingern starten.

Wenn man Schlagfertig ist könnte man ja einfach die Socke vom Wadenteil abschneiden, die Räder umnähen und beides getrennt anziehen

Nen guter Radkollege von mir hat mir sogar schonmal berichtet, dass jemand bei einem RR Rennen disqualifiziert wurde, weil er ein Ärmelloses Trikot getragen hat...völlig Banane


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Im BDR Reglement steht nur: "Der Sportler hat in Sportsachen zu erscheinen" und das mit dem Helm. Also kannste bei BDR Rennen wohl mit den Dingern starten.
> 
> Wenn man Schlagfertig ist könnte man ja einfach die Socke vom Wadenteil abschneiden, die Räder umnähen und beides getrennt anziehen
> 
> Nen guter Radkollege von mir hat mir sogar schonmal berichtet, dass jemand bei einem RR Rennen disqualifiziert wurde, weil er ein Ärmelloses Trikot getragen hat...völlig Banane


 
Das (Thomas "Frischi" Frischknecht, Silbermedaille Atlanta 1996):






hat damals fast die Medaille, am Schluss "nur" Strafe gekostet...


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Foto sieht ja schon ziemlich modern aus wenn man sonst die üblichen Aufnahmen von von 3- 4 Jahren zuvor kennt.
Ist doch eigentlich egal ob ich mir aerodynamisch die Arme rasiere oder ein langes Trikot anziehe. Der Schutz im Falle eines Sturzes ist ja doch überschaubar bei einem Trikot. Falls das der Grund sein sollte.


----------



## cpprelude (4. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Foto sieht ja schon ziemlich modern aus wenn man sonst die üblichen Aufnahmen von von 3- 4 Jahren zuvor kennt.
> Ist doch eigentlich egal ob ich mir aerodynamisch die Arme rasiere oder ein langes Trikot anziehe. Der Schutz im Falle eines Sturzes ist ja doch überschaubar bei einem Trikot. Falls das der Grund sein sollte.


 
Ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich das Bild gesehen habe. Der Typ ist schon modern gekleidet für 1996, aber wenn man sich die Gabel wieder anguckt.............

Warum darf man denn nun nicht mit einem Trikot ohne Ärmel starten?


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Da kann man auch das Tragen von gelben Unterhemden verbieten, nur weil einer glaubt er sei damit schneller...



...oder von gelben Gummibändern....

Glaube im TdF-Reglement hat die Länge der Socken etwas mit der "Vereinheitlichung" des Erscheinungsbildes zu tun und mit der Begrenzung der Werbefläche. Der Herr mit den gelben Gummibändern hat das wohl zugunsten seines (Privat)Sponsors immer ziemlich überreizt.


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich das Bild gesehen habe. Der Typ ist schon modern gekleidet für 1996,


 

Das Schweizer-Kreuz ist halt ein modischer Evergreen.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr euren fahrern gebt damit die alle so schnell sind


----------



## cpprelude (4. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das Schweizer-Kreuz ist halt ein modischer Evergreen.


 
Vor allem dingen die Brille, ist das nicht ne Oakley sowieso? Sah das Modell damals auch schon so aus ?


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Heute hab ich nen Päckchen bekommen...Da waren unter anderem neue Bremsscheiben drin

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5434-7439/26-products-bremsscheibe-kcnc-razor-rotor
Gewicht kann sich schonmal sehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal ob die funktionieren. Was hast du denn im Moment drauf?
Such ja auch noch welche fÃ¼r den neuen Race-LRS und da wollte ich nicht nochmal 50â¬ fÃ¼r die Avid Scheiben ausgeben, wenn es die KCNCs fÃ¼r 34â¬ gibt und sie Ã¤hnlich gut funktionieren.
Im XC-Rennen ist die Standfestigkeit dann auch nicht sooo wichtig, im Marathon will ich ohnehin keine Tubulars fahren.

Hat auch noch Zeit, morgen kommen erstmal die Speichen und dann brauche ich noch Reifen & Kassette usw...


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2012)

Hatte die Alligator Aries drauf, die hatten sich mittlerweile etwas verzogen, aber nach mehreren Einsätzen in den Alpen im Urlaub dürfen die das.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Vor allem dingen die Brille, ist das nicht ne Oakley sowieso? Sah das Modell damals auch schon so aus ?



könnte eine m-frame sein.
glaube die hat sich seit eeewigkeiten nicht geändert.
läänce fuhr die jedenfalls 1999 auch "schon".


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Vor allem dingen die Brille, ist das nicht ne Oakley sowieso? Sah das Modell immer schon so aus ?


...Oakley Radar...


@ madda: Cooles Ergebnis trotz Defekt 

@ InoX:  
Das mit deiner CO2 Pumpe ist ja bitter... aber Glück gehabt.


----------



## cpprelude (4. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> könnte eine m-frame sein.
> glaube die hat sich seit eeewigkeiten nicht geändert.
> läänce fuhr die jedenfalls 1999 auch "schon".


 
Sie sieht wirklich sehr nach dem Modell aus (ich glaube wir reden von der gleichen Brille) welche ich meine, wußte den Namen jezt nicht aber auf jeden Fall sieht sie für 1996 sehr durchdesignt aus , hätte ich nicht gedacht, das sind immerhin 16 Jahre.


----------



## cpprelude (4. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...Oakley Radar...


 
Ich muß dich leider enttäuschen , es ist nicht die Radar. Es sieht schon nach der aus, die BENDERR meint. Man sieht auf dem Bild das die Bügel nach oben hin abgeschrägt sind und die Gläserenden sehr spitz verlaufen, so ist das bei der Radar nicht.


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ InoX:
> Das mit deiner CO2 Pumpe ist ja bitter... aber Glück gehabt.



Jup. Hatte ans abbrechen gedacht aber so kurz vorm Ziel wäre es dumm gewesen.hab mich ja trotzdem um fast 20 min verbessert.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

die radar ist zu dem noch nicht so alt. glaube die gibts erst seit knapp 10 jahren.
die m-frame kam mitte der 80er auf den markt.

edit: wikipedia artikel gefunden:

"Die als âBladesâ und âRazor Bladesâ bezeichneten Modelle waren die VorlÃ¤ufer der 1989 erschienen âMumbosâ, die spÃ¤ter in âM Frameâ umbenannt wurden."


----------



## cpprelude (4. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die radar ist zu dem noch nicht so alt. glaube die gibts erst seit knapp 10 jahren.
> die m-frame kam mitte der 80er auf den markt.


 
Ich habe mich mit der M-Frame nicht so befasst, da ich sie zu futuristisch/sportlich finde. Deswegen habe ich mir die Radar gekauft, die kann man mit schwarzen Gläsern auch mal so tragen (habe ein schwarzes Gestell), somit schlage ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe .
Aber jezt wird's ja noch bunter, sollte es die erst genannte Brille wirklich seit mitte der 80er Jahre (unverändert!?) geben, dann finde ich das heftig. Das ist genau so wie wenn zu den Zeiten ein Mercedes SLR durch die Gegend gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Speedy sieht ja jetzt echt unbequem aus.



Aber wirklich gewichtsoptimiert!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand die M-Frame schon immer klasse.. ist mir als Student nur etwas teuer.. beziehungsweise Oakley generell. 
Unverändert gab es die natürlich nicht.. die Gläser hatten bereits die typische (heute bekante) Form und der Rahmen war wohl auch sehr ähnlich. Aber auf Bildern sieht man schon deutlich, dass die Gläser mit der Zeit flacher wurden beispielsweise..

Edit.
so weit ich weiß, ist oakley ja auch ausstatter der amerikanischen streitkräfte. 
die kriegen dann glaub ne m-frame wenn sie in den auslandseinsatz gehen.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab von Oakley nur die Radar und die Path für den Bikeeinsatz. Die M-Frame gefällt mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab beide (m frame und radar... Und ne minute fuer den alltag).
Was man prinzipiel ueber die grossen O sagen kann: der preis relativiert sich ueber die nutzungsdauer. Ich hatte davor meist alpina ( soo bis 98) weil ich mir die als schueler noch so leisten konnte. Die alpina hielten bei weitem nicht so lange wie ne O.

Die m frame sitzt halt bomben fest. Da bewegt sich NIX! Die radar ist etwas mehr casual + ich hab da ne chromatic scheibe drin... Suber beim marathon: frueh morgens klar und mittags in der sonne getoent!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Oktober 2012)

eigentlich sind nur kurze socken bei der UCI erlaubt. Nicht mal socken die bis zum knöchel gehen. Das hat mit dem erscheinungsbild zu tun. Niemand hält sich aber mitlerweile daran. Auch unsre schweizer nicht.

Zum glück tragen meine freundin und ich ja nur fussballstrümpfe und nicht kompi-socken


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab mein Nadellager im rechten Eggbeater gekillt. Muss ich wohl mal das Rebuildkit bestellen. Vom Nadellager ist nurnoch die Hälfte der Nadeln da. Keine Ahnung wo die hin sind. Läuft nu ein bissel rau, aber den Langenberg Marathon müssen sie so noch halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2012)

Komisch, vor allem: Wie können die Dinger da raus

In langenberg bin ich auch am StartFährst du die kurze Runde?


----------



## hefra (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab mein Nadellager im rechten Eggbeater gekillt. Muss ich wohl mal das Rebuildkit bestellen. Vom Nadellager ist nurnoch die Hälfte der Nadeln da. Keine Ahnung wo die hin sind. Läuft nu ein bissel rau, aber den Langenberg Marathon müssen sie so noch halten.



Man geht doch nicht mit defektem Material an den Start. Schraub halt die Pedale vom Crosser dran...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Als wenn die vom Crosser besser wären 
Ich hab sie einmal neu abgeschmiert und so laufen sie schon ganz passabel.
 @Phillip: Jo, kurze Runde, muss reichen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Oktober 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Man geht doch nicht mit defektem Material an den Start. Schraub halt die Pedale vom Crosser dran...


----------



## hefra (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich sags doch immer, schmeiß den Rotz weg und kauf dir XTRs! 

Ohne Nadeln wird das Pedal über kurz oder lang fressen. Außerdem wird das Kugellager mehr belastet und die halten so schon nichts aus...

Du hast doch gefühlte 10 Räder, da müssen doch irgendwo funktionierende Pedale dran sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

wer von euch hat eigentlich den schei$$ regen für sonntag bestellt. das wird die reinste schlammschlacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich sags doch immer, schmeiß den Rotz weg und kauf dir XTRs!
> 
> Ohne Nadeln wird das Pedal über kurz oder lang fressen. Außerdem wird das Kugellager mehr belastet und die halten so schon nichts aus...
> 
> Du hast doch gefühlte 10 Räder, da müssen doch irgendwo funktionierende Pedale dran sein.



Das ist wirklich eine Überlegung. Da ich ja mittlerweile ein 10Kg Rad im Rennen fahre, gehen wohl auch 300g Pedale.

Nee soviele Pedale hab ich nicht. Die am Crosser und am Bergamont und die besseren am 29er.


----------



## hefra (5. Oktober 2012)

Schei$$ aufs Gewicht. Funktion ist das was zählt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hefra schrieb:


> *Ich sags doch immer, schmeiß den Rotz weg und kauf dir XTRs! *
> 
> Ohne Nadeln wird das Pedal über kurz oder lang fressen. Außerdem wird das Kugellager mehr belastet und die halten so schon nichts aus...
> 
> Du hast doch gefühlte 10 Räder, da müssen doch irgendwo funktionierende Pedale dran sein.




Moin @ all


Aber nicht die aktuellen 980er !!  
Meine alten 959er laufen ohne Probs jahrelang, meine 970er sind supergut, aber das 980er Pedal ist Schrott. 
(Ebenso die 980er Bremse, btw!)

Gerade Ende August erst 3 Sätze umgetauscht. Lagerschaden! Die Dichtungen sind NIX !!!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub ich wünsch mir ne Großpackung XTR-Pedale zu Weihnachten/Geburtstag 

-> Das willst du doch nur, damit du mal schnelle auf mein Rad springen kannst und die Pedale passen 
 @Jens: Na toll, was mach ich denn jetzt?  Auf Hakenpedale umsteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

und was gibts an der bremse zu meckern?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

@ Crimson

warum verkaufst du denn die edlen dinger im bikemarkt, wenn du einen mangel an pedalen hast? 


ich fahre xt pedale und hatte damit noch nie probleme.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch einen original Shimanosatz. Aber bei den Teilen hats immer die falsche Seite...


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @Phillip: Jo, kurze Runde, muss reichen.



Dann kann ich ja wieder versuchen zumindest auf den ersten Metern dranzubleiben


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Na am Anfang musste ich erstmal an dir dranbleiben. 
Und im Ziel waren wir dann auch direkt nacheinander von den Plätzen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

du kurzstreckler starten am sonntag übrigends von ganz hinten.
bitte weitersagen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich oder alle?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2012)

faehrt eigentlich sosnt noch jemand in ornans mit?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und was gibts an der bremse zu meckern?



Icetech-Scheiben sind schrott und die Bremse hat anscheinend die Macken der alten Maguras übernommen.
Druckpunktprobleme, Luft im System.... 

Nicht bei einer Bremse, sondern schon bei mehreren 980ern beanstandet.

Sonst schwöre ich auf Shimano Bremsen und Pedale!!

Meine Beste Anlage ist die 960er XTR DC, inzwischen mit PM-Sättel von einer Saint. Unterschied zwischen den Sätteln merke ich nicht. Es ging mir auch nur um die PM-Anbindung.

Mein bestes Pedal vom P/L-V war das M540, welches ab der 760er oder 770er Serie in XT-Pedal umbenannt wurde.
Gefolgt vom 959er und dem 970er.

Habe inzwischen 2 Formula-Bremsen im Einsatz, aber da bin ich nicht soooo happy mit.
Entscheidend war damals der Preis. Der war günstiger wie ´ne Stange Knoppers. 

Wenn´s funktionell sein soll, führt kein Weg an Shimano vorbei (die 980er ausgenommen).

Meine Eggbeater funzen, aber überzeugen nicht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich oder alle?



alle!

ich finde es echt sehr bescheiden, dass es keine startblöcke gibt.
ne halbe stunde im regen stehen ist nicht sehr angenehm.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Es regnet NICHT. Was nach dem Start passiert ist mir egal. Da kanns ruhig schütten.
Keine Startblöcke ist doof.

Aber Lizenzler gibts nur ne handvoll. Wäre mir recht wenn wir alle zusammen starten.
 @Jens: An andere Pedale als die 980er kommt man neu schlecht.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

nimm die xt. die paar gramm machen den kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nimm die xt. die paar gramm machen den kohl auch nicht fett.



Denke ich auch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nimm die xt. die paar gramm machen den kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2012)

xtr 980 : 310g xt (selbe serie) 340g
ich habe beide in betrieb und finde sie seht gut. vor allem bidle ich mir ein, die groessere flaeche echt zu spuehren. aber ich habe auch die mikimaus flaeche beiden eggies negativ gespuehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Möge der Spaß beginnen


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2012)

uiii  einspeichen macht spass )))


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Damit habe ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrungen. 
Werde mich im Winter dazu belesen....

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Hab ja erst das HR vom Rennrad gemacht und jetzt schön den Tubular LRS.
Bei so einem Sauwetter vorm Kamin und nem Kaffee


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall. Hab ja erst das HR vom Rennrad gemacht und jetzt schön den Tubular LRS.
> Bei so einem Sauwetter vorm Kamin und nem Kaffee




 Hast schön recht....    

Ein Kamin fehlt hier leider noch.


----------



## BENDERR (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> alle!
> 
> ich finde es echt sehr bescheiden, dass es keine startblöcke gibt.
> ne halbe stunde im regen stehen ist nicht sehr angenehm.



einfach warmfahren bis 5 min vorher und dann in die 1. reihe stellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2012)

sche** auf belesen... machen! ist alles ganz logisch... vltl nicht gleich nen satz podiums einspeichen wollen. aber sosnt ist das echt einfach.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja eben, wenn man sich so manche Sachen im Forum durchliest, hört sich das immer ein bisschen nach Voodoo und magischen Fingern an.

Wenn man aber ein bisschen Verstand hat und nicht grade 2 linke Hände, sollte das klappen.

Bissl doof sind Tubularfelgen schon. Durch das hohe Felgenbett, ist der Abstand von Bohrung zu Nippelsitz so groß, dass der Nippel nicht in den Nippelsitz fällt sondern daneben.
Da muss man den Nippel immer vorher schon mit einer Speiche in Position bringen...


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch schonmal an einem alten LR geübt und jetzt diverse Laufdräder nachzentriert. Das is wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Iwann will ich mir auch mal einen LRS bauen

Welchen Speichenrechner benutzt ihr eigentlich? DtSwiss Spokomat oder doch was anderes?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab den Spokomat benutzt, nach dem ich öfter schon gehört hab, dass es bei DT nicht immer passt.

Sieht bis jetzt auch ganz gut aus.

EDIT: Habe fertig! Zumindest soweit wie man ohne Zentrierständer kommt. Grob vorgespannt und zentriert, laufen sie schon recht rund.

Liegt jetzt bei 1445g  Für 29" ist das okay und immernoch fast 500g leichter als der Draht-LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin @ all
> 
> 
> Aber nicht die aktuellen 980er !!
> ...



Meine halten bei mir übergewichtigem Sack!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Icetech-Scheiben sind schrott und die Bremse hat anscheinend die Macken der alten Maguras übernommen.
> Druckpunktprobleme, Luft im System....
> 
> Nicht bei einer Bremse, sondern schon bei mehreren 980ern beanstandet.
> ...



Alter, sind die Frühstückchen bei Euch im Taunus teuer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meine halten bei mir übergewichtigem Sack!



Würden sie bei mir auch,.... wegen der verschiedenen Räder.
Alleine Reifen halten bei mir ewig, klingt blöde, aber es ist fast für jeden Wochentag ein Rad da.

Bei schlechtem Wetter fahre ich oft Räder mit SPD, womit gewährleistet wäre, dass die Eggys länger halten. Oder halt die 980er.
Milchmädchenrechnungstechnisch... 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter, sind die Frühstückchen bei Euch im Taunus teuer!



Zu jedem 3. Knoppers gibts´s ne riesen Flasche Champagner...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zu jedem 3. Knoppers gibts´s ne riesen Flasche Champagner...



Tüdelüdelü...

Ansonsten Heute den ersten wirklichen Nightride vollbracht. 1,5 Stunden mit dem Crosser über Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege mit insgesamt 35 Kilometer.

Werde ich jetzt mal häufiger durchziehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tüdelüdelü...
> 
> Ansonsten Heute den ersten wirklichen Nightride vollbracht. 1,5 Stunden mit dem Crosser über Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwege mit insgesamt 35 Kilometer.
> 
> Werde ich jetzt mal häufiger durchziehen!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Macht wirklich Spaß!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Macht wirklich Spaß!



Ich weiß! -> Lupine


----------



## cpprelude (5. Oktober 2012)

Achtung wichtige Durchsage: Bringe gleich eine DVD zur Videothek zurück .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Gina Wild?


----------



## cpprelude (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


 
War ja klar das du dich meldest .


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte hier gibts nur wichtige Durchsagen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Neeeeeeee! Ursprünglich war der Fred zum "Müll" plaudern und Spaß haben....


----------



## cpprelude (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gina Wild?


 
Hättest du wohl gerne.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee! Ursprünglich war der Fred zum "Müll" plaudern und Spaß haben....



Es wird nach mir gerufen...?

Moin Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es wird nach mir gerufen...?
> 
> Moin Jungs


 
Wenn's hier weniger zu lesen gibt bist du plötzlich wieder da was ?

Moin Hamburger Jung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hättest du wohl gerne.



Komm mal in mein Alter....  


Halllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    Marcus  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß! -> Lupine



Genau!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau!



Meinte mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es wird nach mir gerufen...?
> 
> Moin Jungs



Schön von dir zu hören


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn's hier weniger zu lesen gibt bist du plötzlich wieder da was ?
> 
> Moin Hamburger Jung.



Na Du Kieler Sprotte

Was soll ich sagen? Es ist Freitag, der Alkohol ist alle und ich draußen regnet es aus Eimern... Ach ja, Brähmen hat verloren 

Aber auf euch ist ja Verlass


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Komm mal in mein Alter....
> 
> 
> Halllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo    Marcus  !!!!!!!!!!!




_Halllllllllooooooo Ladies_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na Du Kieler Sprotte
> 
> Was soll ich sagen? Es ist Freitag, der Alkohol ist alle und ich draußen regnet es aus Eimern... Ach ja, Brähmen hat verloren
> 
> A*ber auf euch ist ja Verlass*




Ich bitte dich.... DAS weißt du doch!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es wird nach mir gerufen...?
> 
> Moin Jungs



Sobald Jehova gerufen wird bist Du auch wieder da! 

Moin Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> War ja klar das du dich meldest .



Nun gib es schon zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich.... DAS weißt du doch!



Natürlich... Bei dir alles gut? Wann kommt das neue Auto?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier gibts nur wichtige Durchsagen?



Nie nich!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Also alles beim Alten


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Komm mal in mein Alter....



Pffffff......


----------



## BENDERR (5. Oktober 2012)

das geht mir hier zu schnell


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Natürlich... Bei dir alles gut? Wann kommt das neue Auto?




Nächstes WE. *aufholzklopf*

Bei meinem Glück bekomme ich da gerade nen Blinddarmdurchbruch....


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meinte mich.



Ach so, aber wenn dann demnächst noch Uvex plus Piko dazukommen wird es erst richtig interessant!

Flutlichtalarm!


Ich kann den Big Bang ja auch noch am Lenker montieren.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sobald Jehova gerufen wird bist Du auch wieder da!
> 
> Moin Marcus!



"Kann es sein, dass Weibsvolk anwesend ist?"...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das geht mir hier zu schnell




Egal, einfach was texten!

Guten Abend...Benjamin (stimmt doch, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Natürlich... Bei dir alles gut? Wann kommt das neue Auto?



Mir geht's bis auf ein paar Wehwechen vom Sturz vor 4 Wochen wieder ganz gut!

Und das neue Auto ist schneller in meinem Besitz als geplant und zwar seit gestern nachmittag!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach so, aber wenn dann demnächst noch Uvex plus Piko dazukommen wird es erst richtig interessant!
> 
> Flutlichtalarm!
> 
> ...



Spießer, hier geht´s gerade nicht um Biketeile.....


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das geht mir hier zu schnell



Diese Jungspunde wieder...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Knoppers gefällig? 


Hole mir gerade einen Kaffee.....


Frau ist weg, Frau ist weg, Frauist weg.....      Ich liebe Elternabend.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> "Kann es sein, dass Weibsvolk anwesend ist?"...



Sie wars, sie wars!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das geht mir hier zu schnell





ohneworte schrieb:


> Diese Jungspunde wieder...




Das kommt erst mit dem Alter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spießer, hier geht´s gerade nicht um Biketeile.....



Naja, in Zusammenhang mit Gina Wild von Dir bekommt der Big Bang eine ganz andere Bedeutung!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Knoppers gefällig?
> 
> 
> Hole mir gerade einen Kaffee.....
> ...



Ist das noch nicht das Dritte?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, in Zusammenhang mit Gina Wild von Dir bekommt der Big Bang eine ganz andere Bedeutung!



Der war mal *erste Sahne* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Ist Cihan noch Filme holen????????????????


----------



## BENDERR (5. Oktober 2012)

ja genau stimmt @Taunusteufel 
ich klink mich wieder aus, fifa zocken mit paar kollegen 
viel spass noch hier ^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja genau stimmt @Taunusteufel
> ich klink mich wieder aus, fifa zocken mit paar kollegen
> viel spass noch hier ^^




Schade!

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr auch keine Freunde oder warum sitzt ihr auf ´nem Freitag Abend alleine vor dem Rechner...

Ich habe mein Weib heute rausgeschmissen, die hat mir die ganze Bude zugequalmt...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Marco



Wir sind ihm zu schnell!

Viel Spaß Benjamin!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch keine Freunde oder warum sitzt ihr auf ´nem Freitag Abend alleine vor dem Rechner...
> 
> Ich habe mein Weib heute rausgeschmissen, die hat mir die ganze Bude zugequalmt...



Bei Big Bang denkst Du an so was?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch keine Freunde oder warum sitzt ihr auf ´nem Freitag Abend alleine vor dem Rechner...
> 
> Ich habe mein Weib heute rausgeschmissen, die hat mir die ganze Bude zugequalmt...




Wenn sie die Zähne rausnimmt, dann hat die Zunge mehr Spielraum....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Läuft ja nix gutes im TV.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Marco.....!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Läuft ja nix gutes im TV.....



Armer Junge!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Marco.....!



...allein zu Haus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Kaptain?!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Läuft ja nix gutes im TV.....



Frag doch mal Cihan was bei ihm gerade läuft... 
Ich habe heute 90 min auf der Rolle gesessen und habe dabei Männersache gesehen. Bin vor lachen fast vom Bike gerollt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...allein zu Haus!




Si Pancho !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Cihan was bei ihm gerade läuft...
> Ich habe heute 90 min auf der Rolle gesessen und habe dabei Männersache gesehen. Bin vor lachen fast vom Bike gerollt!




War heute nur 1,5h draußen rumrollen. Habe aber keine Leistung....  Erkältung.

Also IBC zuspamen....


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War heute nur 1,5h draußen rumrollen. Habe aber keine Leistung....  Erkältung.
> 
> Also IBC zuspamen....



Dito bis auf die Erkältung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Du auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War heute nur 1,5h draußen rumrollen. Habe aber keine Leistung....  Erkältung.
> 
> Also IBC zuspamen....



Bei dem Wetter... Respekt 

Welche Farbe bekommt dein Golf?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter... Respekt
> 
> Welche Farbe bekommt dein   xxxx?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du auch?



Heute 1,5 Stunden rumrollern, keine Leistung und IBC zuspammen ja!

Erkältung und allein Zu Hause Nein!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter... Respekt
> 
> Welche Farbe bekommt dein Golf?



Wetter war nach dem Dauerregen gestern bis Heute frühen Nachmittag gegen Abend bis auf den Wind Ok!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bin kurz Kaffee holen......


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie ich mein Rad für nächste Saison noch sinnvoll abspecken soll 

Außer neuer Rahmen/Gabel gibts nichts was wirklich sinnvoll spart.
Ich bin doch nicht etwa fertig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin kurz Kaffee holen......



Kein Champagner?


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie ich mein Rad für nächste Saison noch sinnvoll abspecken soll
> 
> Außer neuer Rahmen/Gabel gibts nichts was wirklich sinnvoll spart.
> Ich bin doch nicht etwa fertig?!



Da hilft nur eins.... Verkaufen und etwas neues aufbauen!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Bringt mehr Rum...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie ich mein Rad für nächste Saison noch sinnvoll abspecken soll
> 
> Außer neuer Rahmen/Gabel gibts nichts was wirklich sinnvoll spart.
> Ich bin doch nicht etwa fertig?!



Sorry Marcel,

Aber Bikethemen werden heute ignoriert!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bringt mehr Rum...



Käpt'n Morgan!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Meine kleine Saftbar kennt ihr ja inzwischen


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Cool, auf ARD hat gerade ein Schimanski angefangen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Ich weiß nämlich nicht wie ich mein Rad für nächste Saison noch sinnvoll abspecken soll
> 
> Außer neuer Rahmen/Gabel gibts nichts was wirklich sinnvoll spart.
> Ich bin doch nicht etwa fertig?!




Siehst du, jetzt hast du auchen einen Scherz gemacht.... 

".._für nächste Saison noch sinnvoll abspecken soll..._"


Sinnvoll gibt´s nicht bei dem Hobby!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

Da ich nicht wie Marco allein Zu Haus bin und hier jemand rumnoelt Sage ich nur:

Gute N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> sorry marcel,
> 
> aber bikethemen werden heute ignoriert!




genau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da ich nicht wie Marco allein Zu Haus bin und hier jemand rumnoelt Sage ich nur:
> 
> Gute N8





Verdammte Axt,   .... schade...! 

Gute Nacht Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2012)

Genau!

N8 Jens

Ich bin auch raus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Nacht Marcel!

Jetzt muss ich auf Cihan warten....

Die Tastatur von Marcus scheint ja defekt zu sein...!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ohhhhh, ein Auto fährt in den Hof......


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nacht Marcel!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich auf Cihan warten....
> 
> Die Tastatur von Marcus scheint ja defekt zu sein...!?



Ne, ne... mein Donnerbesen ist früher nach hause gekommen und wollte... ach lassen wir das!

Gute Nacht Jens
Gute Nacht Marcel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ne... mein Donnerbesen ist früher nach hause gekommen und wollte... ach lassen wir das!
> 
> Gute Nacht Jens
> Gute Nacht Marcel



Okay....


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn mit Cihan? So groß ist Kiel nun auch wieder nicht... oder will der den Film noch schnell "sehen"?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Cihan? So groß ist Kiel nun auch wieder nicht... oder will der den Film noch schnell "sehen"?




  Vielleicht gib´s Probleme mit dem Rekorder....!?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLQKnjsdzpE"]DJ Zappler - Mediamarkt Leipzig - alias Steffen Lukas - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gib´s Probleme mit dem Rekorder....!?
> 
> DJ Zappler - Mediamarkt Leipzig - alias Steffen Lukas - YouTube



Der is von "Soooooniiiie" 

Dir Rothaarige findest Du lecker, wa?

Das ist Anne Lindfjeld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der is von "Soooooniiiie"
> 
> Dir Rothaarige findest Du lecker, wa?
> 
> Das ist Anne Lindfjeld...




Auf dem Bild in deinem Album..... Yes!!  
Geht auch: 






Die sieht wenigstens nicht nach weißen Tapeten aus....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallooooo Constantin!?  


Sonst sind alle grünen Lichter aus, Marcus.   


Cihan kommt heute wohl nicht mehr....


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarig und bemalt... sehr gute Kombi

Ich muss auch mal wieder zum bemalen! Mein linker Arm ist seit 1,5 Jahren eine Baustelle.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Rothaarig und bemalt... sehr gute Kombi
> 
> Ich muss auch mal wieder zum bemalen! Mein linker Arm ist seit 1,5 Jahren eine Baustelle.




Dito! 

Den Termin haben wir vor kurzem absagen müssen, da meine Schwester schwanger war. 
Wird nachgeholt...
Z.Zt. ist mein Rücken nur verziert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


Na, die Rothaarige ist doch schon viel besser, als die, die du letztes mal verlinkt hast, TT


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Den Termin haben wir vor kurzem absagen müssen, da meine Schwester schwanger war.
> Wird nachgeholt...
> Z.Zt. ist mein Rücken nur verziert.



Die Jungs hier in Hamburg sind total verrückt, die sind teurer als mein Anwalt oder Zahnarzt..

Danke für dein Kommentar und die Freundschaftsanftrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch raus. 

Gute Nacht Marcus.



Gruß Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ach, jetzt kommen sie aus ihren Löchern.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Jungs hier in Hamburg sind total verrückt, die sind teurer als mein Anwalt oder Zahnarzt..
> 
> Danke für dein Kommentar und die Freundschaftsanftrage



Da gibt´s nix zum Bedanken! 
Alles roger...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

´Nabend Constantin!

Ahhh, wir nähern uns (d)einem Geschmack....


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin Constantin...

Gute Nacht Marco!

Melde mich jetzt auch ab... Bis die Tage!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ´Nabend Constantin!
> 
> Ahhh, wir nähern uns (d)einem Geschmack....


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Jo, N8!


----------



## cpprelude (6. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Cihan? So groß ist Kiel nun auch wieder nicht... oder will der den Film noch schnell "sehen"?


 
Ey , da bin ich doch schon wieder. Ihr habt den Thread ganz schön gut zugespamt während ich weg war .



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gib´s Probleme mit dem Rekorder....!?
> 
> DJ Zappler - Mediamarkt Leipzig - alias Steffen Lukas - YouTube


 
 Genau so war das bei mir auch, 110 min schwarzer Bildschirm und ja ich habe ihn zu ende geguckt . Jetzt sag bloß ich brauche für so ne DVD auch noch ein Spezielles Abspielgerät .


----------



## BENDERR (6. Oktober 2012)

niemand mehr da?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Kaum ist man weg gewesen da tauchten sie alle wieder auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. Oktober 2012)

und wieder weg  frauchen vom flughafen abholen


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Hier schuettet es mal wieder wie aus Eimern!:kotz: Hoffentlich hört das bis Mittags auf damit ich zumindestens trocken in den Wald komme!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Wald wird doch aber erst richtig spannend wenn er nass und verschlammt ist.
 @Crimson: ich habe am letzten we festgestellt dass ich mit dem 11,35 kg schweren Giant auch verhältnismäßig schnell bin und von dem Gewicht nicht viel gemerkt habe. Das hat mir irgendwie zu denken gegeben.


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen...Huch, da wart ihr wohl alle was länger auf


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Wald wird doch aber erst richtig spannend wenn er nass und verschlammt ist.
> @Crimson: ich habe am letzten we festgestellt dass ich mit dem 11,35 kg schweren Giant auch verhältnismäßig schnell bin und von dem Gewicht nicht viel gemerkt habe. Das hat mir irgendwie zu denken gegeben.



Verstehe: Trocken in den Wald! Das soll heißen Wasser von oben muss ich dabei nicht mehr haben. Ansonsten kommt das Kleinkind wieder durch und rein in den Schlamm!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen...Huch, da wart ihr wohl alle was länger auf



Zwischendurch aus dem Bett gefallen. Bin mit einem starken unangenehmen Drücken auf Höhe der Rückenprellung ausgedacht und hab mir im ersten Moment echte Sorgen gemacht.

Loesung des Ganzen war das sich meine Frau während des Schlafs zu mir gedreht und ihren Ellenbogen mit Gewicht in die Wirbelsäule gedrückt hat.


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja...immerhin lebst du noch


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hier schuettet es mal wieder wie aus Eimern!:kotz: Hoffentlich hört das bis Mittags auf damit ich zumindestens trocken in den Wald komme!
> 
> ...




Moin

Bei uns schönstes wetter
Gleich raus und ne runde drehen im flachland. Habe dieses wochenende bereitschaft...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja...immerhin lebst du noch



Jo, und der Regen lässt nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Verstehe: Trocken in den Wald! Das soll heißen Wasser von oben muss ich dabei nicht mehr haben. Ansonsten kommt das Kleinkind wieder durch und rein in den Schlamm!



Moin!

Heute ist eh nur Vorbelastung drin. Da such ich mir ne Zeit aus, wenn es nicht so nass von oben ist. Aber im Schlamm suhlen ist schon irgendwie "nett".
 @Gewicht: Saß mal wieder auf dem immernoch recht leichten 8.8Kg 26er.
Fetzt ganz schön und ist mal richtig quirlig


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

für mich werden morgen die ersten 20 km vorbelastung. 

werde gleich erst mal schnell nen längeren vorbau montieren und dann auch noch ne runde im regen drehen. habe die sitzposition etwas verändert und muss gucken ob das so passt.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich will unbedingt noch einen leichten OS Vorbau mit 17° haben. Seit dem ich vom KCNC auf den Carbon Lenker gewechselt bin, ging es auch von 100mm/17° auf 90mm/8°.
Jetzt hab ich leider weniger Druck am VR.

Ob ich mit der Sitzposition vor dem Rennen noch experimentieren würde?!


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2012)

Vorbelastung is iwe nix für mich, mir geht es besser, wenn ich den Tag vorher einfach Pause mache, hat sich bei mir so rausgestellt. Ordentlich warmfahren und feddich


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Samstags Titmaringhausen -> Solala -- Remscheid am Sonntag viel besser.
Samstags Rheinlandcup -> voll verreckt -- Haltern am Sonntag viel besser.

Daraus schließe ich, am Vortag vor einem wichtigen Rennen immer schön ein anderes Rennen fahren 

Zumindest ist die Art der Vorbelastung für mich klar. Muss natürlich nicht allgemeingültig sein.

EDIT: Grad mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, bin wohl nicht der einzige bei dem Rennen eine "gute" Vorbelastung sind


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt noch einen leichten OS Vorbau mit 17° haben. Seit dem ich vom KCNC auf den Carbon Lenker gewechselt bin, ging es auch von 100mm/17° auf 90mm/8°.
> Jetzt hab ich leider weniger Druck am VR.
> 
> Ob ich mit der Sitzposition vor dem Rennen noch experimentieren würde?!



die sitzposition passt schon die ganze saison nicht richtig.
bin echt am überlegen ob ich mal eine richtige anpassung vornehmen lasse.
hatte meinen sattel auf der thomson setback stütze fast ganz vorne und habe jetzt eine gerade kcnc montiert. hier sitzt der sattel jetzt mittig. auch die sitzhöhe habe ich verändert. auf der gerade passt es so wunderbar. muss das ganze nachher mal am anstieg testen.

nen 2mal gefahrenen 100 mm / - 17° vorbau von cannondale habe ich noch hier. den brauche ich eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, dann ist das wohl was anderes. Knie auch mit Lot über der Pedalachse?
Sonst hilft meistens nur probieren. Ist nie verkehrt ein paar Vorbauten da zu haben.

Sie man sich denn morgen wegen des Vorbaus?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

ja, lässt sich sicher einrichten.
bequatschen wir nachher. muss jetzt erst mal los zur post und einkaufen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bei uns schönstes wetter
> Gleich raus und ne runde drehen im flachland. Habe dieses wochenende bereitschaft...





Viel Spaß dir!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Wetter tz tz tz


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

zurück vom singletrailen...









greets...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Hast ja wirklich gutes Wetter...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

ja klaro...sag das ned einfach so


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Sack... 


Is ja fett, die CK HR Nabe...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Hier scheint jetzt auch die Sonne, gleich geht's in den Schlamm!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sack...
> 
> 
> Is ja fett, die CK HR Nabe...




 sind das geilste was ich bis dato gefahren bin. Hübscher bienensound und keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sind das geilste was ich bis dato gefahren bin. Hübscher bienensound und keine probleme.



Ich probier jetzt erst einmal Tune, CK ist aber für die Zukunft auch in der engeren Auswahl!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sind das geilste was ich bis dato gefahren bin. Hübscher bienensound und keine probleme.



lockt die auch hübsche bienchen an?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Dann muss ich die haben. Als Maschbauer.... 
 @k_star: Hast PN


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> sind das geilste was ich bis dato gefahren bin. Hübscher bienensound und keine probleme.




...leider mords teuer und schwer...




k_star schrieb:


> lockt die auch hübsche bienchen an?


 

...aber Jens is ja vergeben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann muss ich die haben.*Als Maschbauer*....
> @k_star: Hast PN


Ok?!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> lockt die auch hübsche bienchen an?




 @_constantin_

Die dinger sind ned viel teurer als DT swiss 240er. Bei uns auf jedenfall.

Wenn ich aber jeden LRS damit ausstatte werde ich auch arm


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

jungs, mal ne frage. Warum sollte man in einem Carbonschaft keine kralle verwenden??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2012)

Weil der Compressor flächig(er) dem Vorbau entgegenwirkt.

Die Kralle würde das Carbon auch ggf. mechanisch beschädigen...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2012)

Vorallendingen eine sehr punktuelle Last. Außerdem schneidet die Kralle dann auch schön in die Fasern.

Ist vielleicht ganz interessant: http://radtechnik.dyndns.org/fork.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

ok, danke für die info...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2012)

mit dem expander hab ich eben gaaaaaaanz leichtes spiel beim steuersatz.

Werde es dann mal mit carbonpaste versuchen...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Holla,

so schlammig war es dann doch nicht im Wald wie erwartet. Die lange Trockenheit im Sommer hat den Boden ganz schön verdichtet.

Dafür war es ganz schön nass:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## daniel77 (6. Oktober 2012)

@ Jens: War heute mal in deinem Heimrevier unterwegs 
Frau und Schwiegermutter sind mitm Auto hoch auf die Frutt, ich mit dem Bike und hab dann nach dem Kaffi/Kuchen noch den Planplatten-Panoramaweg unter die Stollen genommen  





"the big 3" in eierphon-quality


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin die Herren....

das ist so schön bei euch! Ihr Glückspilze.

Hier gab es doch das Thema Oakley Brillen. Ich habe da eine interessante Seite gefunden, finde die Preise nicht schlecht.

http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbri...e-radikal-reduziert.html?sb_hersteller=56&p=2

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin Marcus,

so eine knallige bunte Jawbone hätte noch was!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @ Jens: War heute mal in deinem Heimrevier unterwegs
> Frau und Schwiegermutter sind mitm Auto hoch auf die Frutt, ich mit dem Bike und hab dann nach dem Kaffi/Kuchen noch den Planplatten-Panoramaweg unter die Stollen genommen
> 
> 
> ...




He Dani cool...
Das wetter war ja gut und der trail macht spass...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

9 Grad und keine Wolke am Himmel. Jetzt schnell frühstücken und dann rauf auf's Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 9 Grad und keine Wolke am Himmel. Jetzt schnell frühstücken und dann rauf auf's Bike!
> 
> ...



Schön und bei uns regnets...
Wir wechseln uns ja immer schön ab...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schön und bei uns regnets...
> Wir wechseln uns ja immer schön ab...



Irgendwie passt das dann ja! So, und jetzt bin ich dann mal weg!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2012)

So, was war in den letzten Tagen los? Hat sich irgendwer ein neues Rad gekauft oder ist irgendwer verletzt? Ich bin seit nicht ganz 4 Stunden aus dem Urlaub zurück...

Neidischmachbilder... Hmmm...






Indischer Ozean in Warner Beach bei Durban





Durban vom Strand aus





Blick auf einen kleinen Teil Johannesburgs





Und ich mit einem Löwen 

Es sind gerade 35 °C und das ist ganz schön viel... Alles in allem eine sehr schöne und anstrengende Woche.


----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2012)

Neeeeeein! Ich bin nicht neidisch!

Sieht sehr schön aus. Der Löwe guckt ja drollig.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich neidisch  Urlaub könnte ich auch gut haben...

Ist heute beim Langenberg-Marathon nicht so toll gelaufen. Erst viel zu spät in die Startaufstellung (keine Startblöcke) und dann schon so auf Platz 300.
Die "Einführungsrunde" war schon mies, viele enge Straßen in dem Getümmel. Prompt ist mir da von hinten rechts einer in die Karre gefahren. Auf dem nächsten Straßenstück fällt mir auf wie stark das HR eiert und beim Antritt an der Strebe schleift.
Bergauf dann nur vollgas und bergab etwas piano um nicht das HR zu killen.
Resultat Platz 19 mit 1:54h Fahrtzeit.
Beschädigt ist eine Speiche die zum Teil mit Nippel ausgerissen ist....


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns ist schezz wetter...den ganzen tag regen

Pause ist halt dann angesagt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Neeeeeein! Ich bin nicht neidisch!
> 
> Sieht sehr schön aus. Der Löwe guckt ja drollig.



Man sollte sie weder an Kopf noch Schwanz streicheln.
Interessanterweise war eine Tierpflegerin Deutsche...
Bist du heute eigentlich den Wehlaberg-Marathon mitgefahren?




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist heute beim Langenberg-Marathon nicht so toll gelaufen. Erst viel zu spät in die Startaufstellung (keine Startblöcke) und dann schon so auf Platz 300.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Klingt aber so, als hättest du dich doch noch ganz gut nach vorne kämpfen können


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja irgendwie schon, aber ich glaube bei der Platzierung werden diesmal nur die Lizenzler gezählt, als Fun/Lizenz getrennt gewertet.

Ist halt kagge wenn man zwischen so vielen Rucksacktouren-Fahrern startet, die von Trinkblase über Klappspaten und Zelt alles dabei haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja irgendwie schon, aber ich glaube bei der Platzierung werden diesmal nur die Lizenzler gezählt, als Fun/Lizenz getrennt gewertet.
> 
> Ist halt kagge wenn man zwischen so vielen Rucksacktouren-Fahrern startet, die von Trinkblase über Klappspaten und Zelt alles dabei haben


 
DAs ist leider bei vielen marathons so. vor allem bei den grösseren.

Bei albstadt sind mein kollege und ich im letzten block gestartet und sind dann ca mal die erste 1h slalom gefahren...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Die paar Minuten die ich bei k_star wegen des Vorbaus stand waren wohl zu lang.
Mit dem breiten Lenker hab ich auch mehrere fast abgeräumt oder die mich, wie mans nimmt. Ist eben doof wenn die Straße nach 150m schon schmal wird.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

neidisch macht man Biker doch nur mit Fotos mit Sonne und Bikes darauf:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Oktober 2012)

Jens, das Cockpit am 29er Univega ist aber noch arg hoch..!?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, das Cockpit am 29er Univega ist aber noch arg hoch..!?



Ich bin froh das ich inzwischen mit dem Rücken wieder negativen Vorbau fahren kann!

P.S. Der Speedy ist jetzt auch montiert und somit die 10 KG-Marke unterschritten!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2012)

speedy= gute wahl...und wenn du nicht drauf fahren kannst...ich nehm sowas immer...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2012)

dann lief es ja richtig toll heute für die leute aus diesem thread.

das mit der startaufstellung war echt seeeeehr bescheiden.
nach vorne viel, aber nach hinten wohl noch mehr. 

noch in der einführungsrunde bin ich abgeräumt worden, bzw. in einen idi... gefahren der meinte er müsste sich zwischen zwei leuten durchquetschen und einen von denen abräumen. da lagen plötzlich beide vor mir und ich konnte leider nicht mehr ausweichen.
bin dabei etwas aufs rechte knie gefallen und dachte zuerst, dass es das schon war. 
war aber doch nicht so schlimm, und so konnte ich dann bis zur streckenteilung gut nach vorne fahren.
den langen anstieg nach der streckenteilung bin ich dann noch nen ganzes stück hoch, wurde aber immer langsamer und habe schließlich umgedreht undrichtung ziel gefahren. ging mit dem knie einfach nicht mehr.

beim fahrrad waschen habe ich dann gesehen warum es auf der geraden und bergab irgendwie nie so richtig schnell ging. ( eigentlich gehts bergab immer sehr schnell.)
die vordere bremsscheibe ist so krumm, dass sie nach dem sturz wohl die ganze zeit ordentlich an dem inneren belag anlag. 
das erklärt auch, warum ich irgendwann in den abfahrten erst überhaupt keinen druckpunkt hatte, wenn ich den bremshebel gezogen habe. musste teilweise 2 mal pumpen um bremsen zu können.


naja, ein positives hat das ganze dann doch. die sitzposition ist jetzt auf jeden fall besser als zuvor. hat echt viel gebracht den sattel nach vorne zu schieben.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> speedy= gute wahl...und wenn du nicht drauf fahren kannst...ich nehm sowas immer...



Ich habe den Speedy schon länger auf dem Rennrad und habe ihn jetzt auch auf dem MTB. Komme mit dem super klar und leicht ist er auch noch.

Von daher wirst Du den von mir wohl nicht "erben" können!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann lief es ja richtig toll heute für die leute aus diesem thread.
> 
> das mit der startaufstellung war echt seeeeehr bescheiden.
> nach vorne viel, aber nach hinten wohl noch mehr.
> ...



Das nennt man dann wohl einen gebrauchten Tag angedreht bekommen zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja mal richtig ärgerlich. 
Startaufstellung wäre nicht so schlimm gewesen, wenn sie wie letztes Jahr erstmal einige Kilometer über die Straße Einführungsrunde machen. So konnte sich das Feld überhaupt nicht entzerren. Vor mir haben sich auch einige gelegt, grade auf dem ersten Feldweg.
Zu Anfang ging mir auch oft die Straße aus und ich musste über den Randstreifen/Wiese ausweichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2012)

wenn meine schuhe nach dem reinigen immer noch nach gülle stinken schmeiße ich die dinger weg.
die abfahrt am anfang war ja mal richtig eckelig.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn meine schuhe nach dem reinigen immer noch nach gülle stinken schmeiße ich die dinger weg.
> die abfahrt am anfang war ja mal richtig eckelig.



Seid ihr an der "Ecke" durch irgendwelchen Mist geführt worden?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2012)

mist wäre dicker gewesen.
das roch richtig widerlich.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja ständig... 
Wenn man noch recht weit vorne fährt, bleiben genug unangetastete Haufen auf der Strecke. Das Zeuch klebt widerlich und ist schön von den Reifen gespritzt an der Bikedusche


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2012)

Boah die Bilder machen echt neidisch...besonders die von lupus bhg


Bin auch zurück aus Langenberg. Mich hat auch der Defektteufel erwischt.
Bei mir hat sich ne ca. 5 cm lange schraube senkrecht in die Lauffläche vom HR gebohrt.Bin noch mit schlauch zuende gefahren, aber das Rennen war gelaufen

Die Nutrixxion Trophy is aber gut gelaufen. Das is ne Gesamtwertung aus 7 Marathons in NRW, von denen die 5 besten gewertet werden. Ich hatte zum glück schon 5 Rennen und bin dann gesamt 3. bei den Herren geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2012)

ich stehe auch als dritter der langstrecke in der wertung, aber irgendwas ist da faul.
der vierte müsste eigentlich zweiter, und ich vierter sein.

die siegerehrung habe ich, wenn es so richtig ist, aber trotzdem verpasst.
wusste gar nicht dass die schon beim letzten rennen war.


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch mal ne Siegerehrung in der Teamwertung in Sundern letztes Jahr verpasst, aber hab zugeguckt, wie meine Teamkollegen aufm Podium standen

Die 84 Km heute waren mittelstrecke, für mittel etwas lang finde ich...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube heute wären sehr wenige leute 3 runden gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah die Bilder machen echt neidisch...besonders die von lupus bhg



Ziel erreicht


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2012)

Das auf jedenfall


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja ständig...
> Wenn man noch recht weit vorne fährt, bleiben genug unangetastete Haufen auf der Strecke. Das Zeuch klebt widerlich und ist schön von den Reifen gespritzt an der Bikedusche



Also Kufladen oder Pferdeäpfel?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah die Bilder machen echt neidisch...besonders die von lupus bhg
> 
> 
> Bin auch zurück aus Langenberg. Mich hat auch der Defektteufel erwischt.
> ...



Nicht schlecht, Gratuliere!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube heute wären sehr wenige leute 3 runden gefahren.



Ich war Heute 48 Kilometer (und das nicht im Renntempo) und war ganz schön kaputt!

Habe aus bekannten Gründen aber auch ein wenig Trainingsrückstand...

..und vorgestern 35 Kilometer, gestern 34 Kilometer und somit genug am Wochenende getan um langsam die Form wieder aufzubauen. Da waren Heute die Beine auch recht schwer.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also Kufladen oder Pferdeäpfel?



An der Strecke gabs beides, ich nehme an auf der Strecke auch.

War jetzt noch ein zweites mal das Rädchen putzen. Der Seitenschlag ist nun echt enorm 

Ein Teil der Schei$$e klebt immernoch am Reifen.
Die Eggis haben auch gehalten, dafür läuft der Rechte jetzt total rau. Müssen halt mal neue Lager rein, wenn ich falle, falle ich immer über rechts 

Wenn der Karren trocken ist, schraube ich vielleicht auch noch den Vorbau an, den ich heute von Kai bekommen hab 
Manchmal fehlte etwas der Druck am VR.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> An der Strecke gabs beides, ich nehme an auf der Strecke auch.
> 
> War jetzt noch ein zweites mal das Rädchen putzen. Der Seitenschlag ist nun echt enorm
> 
> ...



Meine XT/XTR-Pedalen sind dagegen wie ein VW Käfer: sie laufen und laufen und laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2012)

wenn es nur mist gewesen wäre ....

der schlamm in der einen abfahrt war bestimmt frische gülle.


----------



## BENDERR (7. Oktober 2012)

war ja ein durchwachsenes renn-wochenende hier.. ^^
ich komm im moment zu garnix.. ich gewöhn mich einfach nicht an diese f*ck nachtschicht.. nach dem aufstehn fühl ich mich immer wie vom bus überfahren.. 
vl muss ich mich dann einfach mal überwinden und wenigstens 30 min laufen gehn.. 

naja, is ja nur noch ne woche ^^


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn es nur mist gewesen wäre ....
> 
> der schlamm in der einen abfahrt war bestimmt frische gülle.



Viel Mist vermischt mit Wasser und Schlamm ergibt durchaus auch Gülle.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> war ja ein durchwachsenes renn-wochenende hier.. ^^
> ich komm im moment zu garnix.. ich gewöhn mich einfach nicht an diese f*ck nachtschicht.. nach dem aufstehn fühl ich mich immer wie vom bus überfahren..
> vl muss ich mich dann einfach mal überwinden und wenigstens 30 min laufen gehn..
> 
> naja, is ja nur noch ne woche ^^



Mach Dir nichts draus, mein Vater hat sich in 30 Jahren nicht daran gewöhnen können!


----------



## BENDERR (7. Oktober 2012)

jaa..
geht auch rum


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2012)

alter bin ich platt! die marathon wm strecke war einfach nur krank!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> alter bin ich platt! die marathon wm strecke war einfach nur krank!



Moin,

Immerhin kannst Du Belastung fahren ( in dem Falle Neid, nicht wegen der Strecke).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2012)

ich fahre erstmal keine belsatung mehr  offseason!!!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2012)

Die ist bei mir seit gut 4 Wochen offiziell und unfreiwillig beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub mein epic waere auch froh gewesen, wenn im die aktion von gestern erspahrt geblieben waere  ich bin gespannt, was da alles drauf gegenagen ist


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2012)

Gibts nen Rennbericht von Ornans?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2012)

Von mir? Schreib ich die woche, sobald ich bilder hab.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2012)

Nee ich hätte drauf gewartet, dass der Milatz sich hier persönlich meldet 
Doch deine Berichte les ich gern 
Man hört ja nun von vielen Seiten, dass Ornans extrem anspruchsvoll war und einem XC-Fahrer wie Milatz entgegengekommen ist.

EDIT:

So sieht es aus wenn nur eine Speiche fehlt. Muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn es in der Kurve schleift...


----------



## InoX (8. Oktober 2012)

Da habe ich ja mit dem platten in Chemnitz die Pannenrennen angefangen. Lief ja bei niemandem so richtig gut. 


Christian: Wehlaberg bin ich nicht gefahren. Hatte irgendwie keine Lust und kein Geld.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2012)

also kurzfassung zu ornans, genaueren bericht gibt es wie gesagt, sobald ich bilder hab.

die gegend ist hammer! sehr scharf in die landschaft geschnittenes tal und genaus so sind die trails.

zuerst ging es mal 5km forsthighway aus dem dorf raus in dne ersten berg. die ansteige sind zumeist sehr grobe fahrstrassen oder singletrails. zum teil auch voellig verschlammt, so das ich wohl so um die 15km gelaufen bin. 
die abfahrten sind sehr geil bis unfahrbar. ich bin in offenburg auf der weltcupstrecke und in bad saeckingen alles ohne chickenway gefahren und behaupte das ich ein guter und sicherer abfahrer bin. aber zum teil waren da echt krasse sachen dabei.

das haerteste fand ich: stellt euch in offenburg den wolfsdropp vor. 4x hintereinander, mit holzstufen, voellig verschlammt... und das ganze noch ueber eine 180grad kurve verteilt.

mit xc fahrer oder nicht hatte das wenig zu tuen, weil der kurs auch brontal anstrengend war. 
ich habe gefuehlte 300x mein rad von schlamklumpen befreit, das die raeder sich wieder drehten. 
ich hab gefuehlte 400x meine handschuhe und die gripshift mit schwaemmen aus moos, das ich von maustaemmen gerissen habe gereinigt, das ich den lenker wieder sicher halten konnte und vllt sogar schalten.

ich denke am ende musste man auf der strecke 2 dinge koennen: LEIDEN und etwas glueck haben, wie man die schlammrinnen erwischt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (8. Oktober 2012)

hab noch n bild vom letzten rennen gefunden


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jungs

so langsam komme ich auf Entzug... Ferien und Bereitschaft, seit Wochen nicht mehr richtig auf dem Rad... Und Rollenfahren und Rampage-Schauen sind auf Dauer auch kein Ersatz... NÃ¤chstes Wochenende ist die Leidenszeit endlich vorbeið.

Hier noch ein Update zum aktuellen Wetter und zeitloser Bike-Kleidung:






St.

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich fahre erstmal keine belsatung mehr  offseason!!!


 
bei mir das gleiche

eventuell noch die gurtenclassic aber auch nur wenn supi wetter ist...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe Heute mal trotz des noch fehlenden Laufradsatzes mit der Montage für das Tallboy begonnen. Hab dann mal das halb fertige Bike an die Waage gehängt und bin guter Dinge.

Wenn ich es richtig einschätze komme ich beim Gewicht mit einer 11 vor dem Komma hin. Das wäre deutlich leichter als erwartet!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

ich hab gestern mal das epic genauer angeschaut... bilanz:
- innenlager: halb tot... laeuft noch ,aber hoerbar... wird den winter noch ueberleben, aber auf 2013 muss ein neues rein
- kcnc schaltroellchen: ausgeduennt und gut zu, sollten den winter durch aber auch noch gehen.
- hinterbau lager scheinen ok zu sein
- hinterrad nabe ok
- vorderrad nabe, wie innenlager: hoerbar, aber laeuft noch recht gut

die schaeden halten sich also noch in grenzen. doof war nur, das mir die kombination schalt/bresmleitung eine macke in die carbon lefty gerieben hat, genau zwischen den bruecken. ich hab dann mal die leitung anderest verlegt... mal sehen.
genauso muss ich doch die trigger nochmal testen... die grippshift waren in DEM schlamm ein totalausfall


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab gestern mal das epic genauer angeschaut... bilanz:
> - innenlager: halb tot... laeuft noch ,aber hoerbar... wird den winter noch ueberleben, aber auf 2013 muss ein neues rein
> - kcnc schaltroellchen: ausgeduennt und gut zu, sollten den winter durch aber auch noch gehen.
> - hinterbau lager scheinen ok zu sein
> ...



Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus.

Innenlager wohl durch.
Speedneedle. wie bekannt, Kaputt.
Iwe Zickt die Elixir, hab da echt keinen Bock mehr drauf, werde mir wohl bald was neues zulegen.
Fast nagelneuer Racing Raplf Putt durch Schraube


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus.
> 
> Innenlager wohl durch.
> Speedneedle. wie bekannt, Kaputt.
> ...



Frage mich wer ernsthaft mit der Elixir zufrieden ist... meine gibts jetzt in der Bucht. Hoffentlich gibts da was für.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich mak meine x0 und elixier 5sl

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr meine bis sie kaputt sind. Wobei die Elixir 5 bei mir problemlos werkelt. 
Nur die XX hat mit der blöden Druckpunktverstellung und dem Hebel mal gezickt.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mal eine Elixir CR Carbon am Racehardtail und die machte keine Zicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. Oktober 2012)

hab ne 5 und ne 3. die 3 funktioniert ganz gut.. ausser dass sie einmal, warum auch immer, luft gezogen hat und entlüftet wurden musste.
die 5er bin ich noch nicht gefahren..


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mit avid nicht mehr probleme, als mit magura und shimano... Nur mehr bums 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## h0rst99 (9. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend.... ich glaube, ich möchte ein 29er


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2012)

Ahaaa? Wir wollen dir ja nicht wiedersprechen... Aber womit koennen wir dir helfen? 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## h0rst99 (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke, in diesem Falle kann ich mir wohl nur selbst 'helfen' - wollte einfach 'nur mal so' meine Gedanken loswerden


----------



## daniel77 (9. Oktober 2012)

meine Elixir CR zickt JEDESMAL wenn ich neue Beläge reinmache, Kolben wollen einfach bei der hinteren Bremse nicht weit genug zurück. Muss jedesmal die angebremsten vom VR ins HR machen und die neuen ins VR. Ja, DOT hab ich auch schon abgelassen.
Wenn ich dran denke wie sorgenfrei meine XTR ist....

Moin Lars, zu deiner Statur passt auch ein Trekkingrad


----------



## h0rst99 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ha ha .... n'Abend Daniel


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Danke, in diesem Falle kann ich mir wohl nur selbst 'helfen' - wollte einfach 'nur mal so' meine Gedanken loswerden



Dazu gab's doch mal den Spruch: W.... Dir einen!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Krasser Typ....

http://youtu.be/7ZmJtYaUTa0

Ob ich das mit meinem Rennrad auch mal probieren soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2012)

Alter Falter... Bei dem kommts wohl nicht auf den fahrbaren Untersatz hat!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Klar Marcus, nur zu!   Und nimm´bitte die Cam beim Üben mit...   


VG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]Amazing MTB stunt riding... on a carbon road bike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Klar Marcus, nur zu!   Und nimm´bitte die Cam beim Üben mit...
> 
> 
> VG




Na toll... Nur weil ich auf dich gehört habe, habe ich jetzt einen defekten LRS, einen gebrochenen Rahmen und geprellte Hoden


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

YPS ist wieder da...


http://www.mopo.de/panorama/kult-ma...ldet-sich-yps-zurueck,5066860,20560264.htmlNa


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na toll... Nur weil ich auf dich gehört habe, habe ich jetzt einen defekten LRS, einen gebrochenen Rahmen und geprellte Hoden





Darf ich weiter _DU_ sagen oder muss ich jetzt _Fräulein_ sagen..??



hhninja81 schrieb:


> YPS ist wieder da...
> 
> 
> http://www.mopo.de/panorama/kult-ma...ldet-sich-yps-zurueck,5066860,20560264.htmlNa



YPS ist goil! Damit bin ich aufgewachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Darf ich weiter _DU_ sagen oder muss ich jetzt _Fräulein_ sagen..??



Sage ich Dir am So, habe am Samstag ein Date


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sage ich Dir am So, habe am Samstag ein Date





Oje, ich will Mo deine Augen sehen! Und _wehe dir_ , da ist noch _Weiß_ zu sehen...   


Wie heißt ER?   *Lach*    

Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Glaube es ist eine hübsche!!!???!!! * Das traue ich dir zu!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie so oft: "Wie wollen Bilder sehen"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Haste Recht!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Tja Jungs, ab einem gewissem Alter (ich gehe ja schließlich hart auf die 50 zu) schwinden die Ansprüche und Man(n) ist nicht mehr so wählerisch 
Aber eins hilft immer...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Man(n) sieht ja auch schlechter im Alter....


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte du wärst ~30?!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wärst ~30?!



Ne, ne... ich bin Baujahr 70  die Zahl in meinem nic hat ´ne andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2012)

Ahh okay.
Dann hast du ja noch etwas Vorsprung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist so schxxxx laaaaaaangweilig und ich habe echt heftige  Kopfschmerzen. 
Darf aber kein Antibiotikum mehr einnehmen.
Hoffe die Entzündung geht zurück und breitet sich nicht weiter im Schädel und den Nebenhöhlen aus...

Langsam kenne ich fast jede Seite im www und beginne die Couch und den Laptop zu hassen....  

Mein Trainingsstand dürfte für 2012 völligst im A...... sein! 

Einen Lichtblick gibt´s am Sonntag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ne... ich bin Baujahr 70  ....




Baujahr meiner Madame...     Könnte aber locker als BJ. 80 durchgehen!!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute auch meine Tage, liege hier auf der Couch und höre alten Trance. Werde aber später mal meine neue Lampe testen und in die dunklen Wälder von Hamburg fahren... Ein wenig Angst habe ich ja

Auf so einen GTI hätte ich auch Bock, dafür würde ich sogar mein Date stehen lassen... Welche Farbe bekommt er denn?

Gute Besserung, Marco! (Könnte ich eigentlich als Signatur benutzen)


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Baujahr meiner Madame...  *Könnte aber locker als BJ. 80 durchgehen!!*



ich auch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch meine Tage, liege hier auf der Couch und höre alten Trance. Werde aber später mal meine neue Lampe testen und in die dunklen Wälder von Hamburg fahren... Ein wenig Angst habe ich ja
> 
> Auf so einen GTI hätte ich auch Bock, dafür würde ich sogar mein Date stehen lassen... Welche Farbe bekommt er denn?
> 
> Gute Besserung, Marco! (Könnte ich eigentlich als Signatur benutzen)



 

Das stimmt wohl. 
Aber ich denke das geht so nicht mehr lange gut...        Muss das kpl. Immunsystem irgendwie erneuern/reseten.


Auch wieder in "Weiß"


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute...

So hab die ersten Unitage rum und besitze nun einen fast fertigen Stundenplan...und bin erstmal iwe froh, alles gefunden zu habenSieht alles soweit gut aus und es bleibt genug zeit zum Biken

Der RR Rahmen für meinen Vater is überigens da. Werde bald ma nen Bildchen machen. Das Gewicht is schonmal geil...Hab den in größe 54 mit 1100gr gewogen


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Für den kranken Marco...

ROT




Gute Besserung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mit Widmung..  Dankeschön!



*Constantin*, deine Schlußabnahme zum Bild bitte...!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal Marcus, was ist eigentlich mit dem hier passiert?


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sag mal Marcus, was ist eigentlich mit dem hier passiert?



Da war der Rahmen defekt und ich habe von Rotwild den neuen bekommen. Leider gab es dieses Modell nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Okay....  Schade. 
Mein Bekannter hat am Rotwild-Fully (das mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sattelrohr, oben) ebenfalls ´nen Riss.
Gucken was passiert. Kontakt zu Rotwild ist schon da...  Sind ja auch Hessen.


Per Zufall gerade drübergestolpert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HsOIX6MIvNM

Da muß ich immer an Doctore Jens denken.. Obwohl das Video -und Jens auch- schon einen Bart hat...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na toll... Nur weil ich auf dich gehört habe, habe ich jetzt einen defekten LRS, einen gebrochenen Rahmen und geprellte Hoden



Moin Marcus,

Immer noch besser als einen geprellten Rahmen und gebrochene Hoden!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Amazing MTB stunt riding... on a carbon road bike - YouTube



Den kenn ich wenig verwunderlich bereits...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ne... ich bin Baujahr 70  die Zahl in meinem nic hat ´ne andere Bedeutung.



Alter Sack!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich auch



...und ich erst!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay....  Schade.
> Mein Bekannter hat am Rotwild-Fully (das mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sattelrohr, oben) ebenfalls ´nen Riss.
> Gucken was passiert. Kontakt zu Rotwild ist schon da...  Sind ja auch Hessen.
> 
> ...



Carbon statt Kondition...  Ein Klassiker 

Rotwild ist eigentlich sehr kulant und wickelt Garantiefälle schnell ab. 

War aber nur der Lack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jens....


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens....



Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Da is´er ja, der Jens! 

Sei gegrüßt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Immer noch besser als einen geprellten Rahmen und gebrochene Hoden!




Ok, Ok...ja, der war ganz gut!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da is´er ja, der Jens!
> 
> Sei gegrüßt...



Moin Marco,

altes krankes Küken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Rotwild ist (war) der Knaller, ist mir schon öfters aufgefallen - ich liebe Kawa-Grün


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> altes krankes Küken!
> 
> ...




Hallöschen!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallöschen!



Wie lange willst Du Dir eigentlich noch die Auszeit nehmen?


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Das Rotwild ist (war) der Knaller, ist mir schon öfters aufgefallen - ich liebe Kawa-Grün



Ich fand das Grün auch super cool, habe sogar meine Küche (den Bikeparkplatz) in diesem Farbton angemalt. Leider passt es farblich nicht zu dem Neuen


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich fand das Grün auch super cool, habe sogar meine Küche (den Bikeparkplatz) in diesem Farbton angemalt. Leider passt es farblich nicht zu dem Neuen



Ich fand das Bike auch saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich fand das Bike auch saugeil!



Irgendwie ist immer das, was man nicht mehr hat, am schönsten... 

Wie bei den Frauen


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Oktober 2012)

... und den neuen Rahmen umlackieren lassen?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist immer das, was man nicht mehr hat, am schönsten...
> 
> Wie bei den Frauen



Och nee, die verflossenen will ich nicht zwingend zurück!

Wobei ich dem Bike hier schon die eine oder andere Träne nachweine:


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Och nee, die verflossenen will ich nicht zwingend zurück!
> 
> Wobei ich dem Bike hier schon die eine oder andere Träne nachweine:



Du hast doch bestimmt den Überblick verloren und das gute Stück steht ganz hinten bei Dir im Schuppen... und heult, weil es nicht benutzt und beschmutzt wird!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du hast doch bestimmt den Überblick verloren und das gute Stück steht ganz hinten bei Dir im Schuppen... und heult, weil es nicht benutzt und beschmutzt wird!



Leider nein, Riß in der Schweißnaht am Tretlagergehäuse. 

Da hatte ich noch nicht ganz so viele Bikes.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mein erstes Rotwild fand ich auch klasse, meine Herren wurde das hier zerrissen...!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2012)

hatte die gabel nur 2 cm federweg, oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

Also der Strand, das Meer und der blaue Himmel sind doch super!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie lange willst Du Dir eigentlich noch die Auszeit nehmen?



Bisher half mir der Sport immer die schxxxx Arbeit auszugleichen. Jetzt fällt auch noch der Sport weg....   

Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann bald nicht mehr.
Nur krank, bei jedem Shit der in der Luft liegt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bisher half mir der Sport immer die schxxxx Arbeit auszugleichen. Jetzt fällt auch noch der Sport weg....
> 
> Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann bald nicht mehr.
> Nur krank, bei jedem Shit der in der Luft liegt....



Hast Du Dir vielleicht in Deiner alten Wohnung eventuell irgendetwas eingefangen? Die Rahmenbedingungen um dauerhaft gesund zu bleiben wren da ja zuletzt nicht wirklich gegeben!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte die gabel nur 2 cm federweg, oder übersehe ich was?



Die konnte man von bis einstellen... Ich war damals ein Fan von den Votec, sollten eigentlich CC Gabeln sein. Sackschwer und ******* teuer. 
Also keine gute Wahl


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte die gabel nur 2 cm federweg, oder übersehe ich was?



Moin Kai,

Das ist eine Doppelbrücke für Racer! Solltest Du doch als solcher kennen...

Grüße
Jens

Edit
Marcus war schneller!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2012)

habe die dinger immer im radladen bewundert.
konnte damals aber noch nichts mit biken anfangen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist immer das, was man nicht mehr hat, am schönsten...
> 
> Wie bei den Frauen


 

Ich zeig jetzt ned noch meine alten bikes sonst werde ich sentimental...

Hallo Markus...wie gehts? Bist ja wieder öfters unter uns gerade. 

Bei uns regnets die letzten tage immer wieder...fgind ich echt kagge.

Heute musste ich zur DHL...aber wie immer wars mal wieder ein anderes paket. Ich ahb echt die schnauze voll. 

Was ist so schwierig nen sobre rahmen zu organisieren???

Das teil hat ja ned mal nen speziellen stahl oder sowas.
Bin die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich den toad ablauge. Leider verliert er mit seiner originallackierung dann auch an wert.
Das hält mich im  moment noch davon ab.

schönen abend noch euch jungens...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe die dinger immer im radladen bewundert.
> konnte damals aber noch nichts mit biken anfangen.



Ok,

Du bist ja auch gut 10 Jahre jünger als Marcus und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2012)

und das ist auch gut so. 


@ doc

lass dir doch gerade ein paar heizungsrohe zusammenbrutzeln.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Du bist ja auch gut 10 Jahre jünger als Marcus und ich.



Ich habe die dann irgendwann mit ´ner Flex bearbeitet. Leider habe ich die falsche Seite weggeschmissen und hatte dann eine Righty... Dumm gelaufen

Moin Doc, bei mir läuft es soweit ganz gut. Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir vielleicht in Deiner alten Wohnung eventuell irgendetwas eingefangen? Die Rahmenbedingungen um dauerhaft gesund zu bleiben wren da ja zuletzt nicht wirklich gegeben!




Dachte ich auch erst. 
Aber durch die Folgen des Wasserschadens, den Schimmel, hätte ich doch eher Lungenprobleme... denke ich!?
Obwohl, ich war schon damals bei der Hausbesichtigung krank. Bis zum Einzug dann auch nochmal.
Ursprung ist mMn wirklich der Job/die Arbeit/die Kollegen.   
Stess, Psyche einfach schwach. 

Andere Vermutung wäre meine Stirnhöhle. Mein Sorgenkind.
Sollten dort irgendwelche chronischen Entzündungsnester sitzen, wäre mein Immunsystem auch beeinträchtigt/abgelenkt/ausgereizt....!? 


Aber mein Bikeform ist dieses Jahr auf dem Tiefpunkt. War eigentlich alles für´n A.....   die letzten Jahre....!!  F**K !!!!!!!!!! Sorry


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich zeig jetzt ned noch meine alten bikes sonst werde ich sentimental...
> 
> Hallo Markus...wie gehts? Bist ja wieder öfters unter uns gerade.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

das artet bei Dir irgendwie zur unendlichen Geschichte aus.

Immerhin werde ich wohl zum Wochenende meinen Tune-Laufradsatz in den Händen halten und somit kommende Woche das Tallboy vollenden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe die dann irgendwann mit ´ner Flex bearbeitet. Leider habe ich die falsche Seite weggeschmissen und hatte dann eine Righty... Dumm gelaufen
> 
> Moin Doc, bei mir läuft es soweit ganz gut. Danke der Nachfrage



Wir sollten demnächst echt eine Runde zusammen in den Harburger Bergen Biken!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst.
> Aber durch die Folgen des Wasserschadens, den Schimmel, hätte ich doch eher Lungenprobleme... denke ich!?
> Obwohl, ich war schon damals bei der Hausbesichtigung krank. Bis zum Einzug dann auch nochmal.
> Ursprung ist mMn wirklich der Job/die Arbeit/die Kollegen.
> ...



Und wir sollten auch gemeinsam eine Runde Biken um Dich aufzubauen. Mich lederst Du noch mit links ab!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin kurz den Rüssel* freiinhalieren......  







* Rüssel = Nase


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wir sollten auch gemeinsam eine Runde Biken um Dich aufzubauen. Mich lederst Du noch mit links ab!




Wir können gerne mal tel.!?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin kurz den Rüssel* freiinhalieren......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rektal wäre auch...











Puh, Kopfkino!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> wir können gerne mal tel.!?



pn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir sollten demnächst echt eine Runde zusammen in den Harburger Bergen Biken!



 Irgendwann schaffen wir das...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Irgendwann schaffen wir das...



Wenn es Dir inzwischen wieder besser geht sollte das balld möglich sein!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Oktober 2012)

oh Biken mit den kranken alten Hasen da komme ich gerne mit und mache einen auf Sanitäter


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh Biken mit den kranken alten Hasen da komme ich gerne mit und mache einen auf Sanitäter



Tach Maik, Du bist gern gesehen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Oktober 2012)

Moin!



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rotwild fand ich auch klasse, *meine Herren wurde das hier zerrissen*...!


Sicher nicht von mir!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Sicher nicht von mir!



Moin Constantin,

Du warst gestern ja mal wieder einer der spätesten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Sicher nicht von mir!



Ach Constantin, Du warst der Schlimmste... ich konnte tagelang nicht schlafen und habe nur geheult! Du warst so gemein


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> Du warst gestern ja mal wieder einer der spätesten.
> 
> ...


Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, ich habe damals auch geschimpft.......  




Aber psssssssssssst !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Constantin, Du warst der Schlimmste... ich konnte tagelang nicht schlafen und habe nur geheult! Du warst so gemein





Aber wirklich. Welches Jahr war das? 2005?

Damals fand ich die Votec Luftgabel echt klasse. Sowas von sensibel.
...über das Gewicht brauchen wir ja nicht reden 
...für XC eher ungeeignet... aber steif.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin ihr beiden...

Das Bike ist von 2006 und die Votec habe ich echt nur wg der Optik gekauft...
Das es beim MTB auch um Sachen wie Gewicht und Funktion geht, habe ich erst mit meinem Eintritt in dieses Irrenhaus erfahren! 

Danke Jungs

Die haben übrigens das Bild der netten Dame in Rot zensiert...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit Widmung..  Dankeschön!
> 
> 
> 
> *Constantin*, deine Schlußabnahme zum Bild bitte...!!


Darauf hatte ich gewartet. Na ja


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr beiden...
> 
> Das Bike ist von 2006 und die Votec habe ich echt nur wg der Optik gekauft...
> Das es beim MTB auch um Sachen wie Gewicht und Funktion geht, habe ich erst mit meinem Eintritt in dieses Irrenhaus erfahren!
> ...


Nur der Optik wegen? Schäm dich! 

Wie, wo, was zensiert?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Darauf hatte ich gewartet. Na ja



http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/anne-lindfjeld?before=1342907274

Speziell um das Bild

http://data.whicdn.com/images/2204065/55103_Anne_Lindfjeld_123_658lo2_large_large.jpg


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nur der Optik wegen? Schäm dich!



Ich war jung und hatte das Geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/anne-lindfjeld?before=1342907274
> 
> Speziell um das Bild
> 
> http://data.whicdn.com/images/2204065/55103_Anne_Lindfjeld_123_658lo2_large_large.jpg


Aha 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich war jung und hatte das Geld...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr beiden...
> 
> 
> Die haben übrigens das Bild der netten Dame in Rot zensiert...




Moin! 

Wie? Wurdest du angeschrieben von den Mods oder wie lief das?? 
Wie spießig..!!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie? Wurdest du angeschrieben von den Mods oder wie lief das??
> Wie spießig..!!



Das Bild wurde einfach gelöscht, ich habe mal eine Mail geschrieben und nach dem Grund gefragt... Aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Auf Seite 385 ist sie noch zu sehen..... komisch!  Aber guuuuuuut!!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 385 ist sie noch zu sehen..... komisch!  Aber guuuuuuut!!



Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen und in meinem Album ist sie auch nicht mehr.. SKANDAL

Egal!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Auf Seite 385 ist sie noch zu sehen*..... komisch!  Aber guuuuuuut!!


Bei mir auch...


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ihr flachst mich nicht....


Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen.

Hammer: 

http://youtu.be/1Xh93JBq8-4

http://youtu.be/lBHtvvcxZhg


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ihr flachst mich nicht....



Moin

wir kommen doch bei dem anblick gerne mal bei dir vorbei...oder waren die ned bei dir???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

DIE sind DA nicht hochgefahren....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Könnten aber in natura was her machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Musste aber bei dem mittleren Bike an dein *Toad* denken...  (farblich)


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wir kommen doch bei dem anblick gerne mal bei dir vorbei...oder waren die ned bei dir???



Sorry Jungs, jetzt geht das Niveau endgültig in den Keller:

Darf ich vorstellen....

Lexie, Paxie und Fixie


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, jetzt geht das Niveau endgültig in den Keller:
> 
> Darf ich vorstellen....
> 
> Lexie, Paxie und Fixie




Ich kenne das...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

das kommt raus wenn der eine krank ist und der andere vor lauter regen nicht mehr aufs bike kommt und gleich mal durchdreht weil sein rahmen ned bei ihm ankommt...


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

So habe mal eben mein Rad richtig geputzt und mal geguckt, was alles in der letzten Rennwoche kaputt gegangen ist....Das Ergebnis is echt ernüchternd.
So, dass ich wohl einige teile übernehme, einige verkaufe und was neues baue....Unter anderem sind fast alle Lager fritte

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ein 29er sinnvoll wäre. Rahmen wollte ich eh nen neuen.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So habe mal eben mein Rad richtig geputzt und mal geguckt, was alles in der letzten Rennwoche kaputt gegangen ist....Das Ergebnis is echt ernüchternd.
> So, dass ich wohl einige teile übernehme, einige verkaufe und was neues baue....Unter anderem sind fast alle Lager fritte
> 
> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ein 29er sinnvoll wäre. Rahmen wollte ich eh nen neuen.



Das erging mir so nach albstadt...950.- sfr reperatur und gleich umstieg auf XTR beim vertex.

Noch was um die gemüter zu beruhigen...















hoffe mal das zweite wird nicht gelöscht....


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

Das zweite bleibt auf jedenfall hier

Schaden is bei mir ähnlich...Nur die Tune naben haben wohl nix abbekommen.

Das Innenlager von meiner KForce is wohl putt, muss mal gucken, ob die Shimanos auch gehen, weiß da zufällig jemand mehr?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

hab noch was aus ornans...hätte ich das gewusst ich wär auch dort gewesen...


----------



## daniel77 (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das Innenlager von meiner KForce is wohl putt, muss mal gucken, ob die Shimanos auch gehen, weiß da zufällig jemand mehr?



Shimano HT II Lager sind mit FSA kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

Gut, weil laut fsa sind nur zwei lager von denen mit der Kforce light kompatibel. Wird wohl wieder marketinggelaber sein. Ich geb auf keinen fall 190â¬ fÃ¼r sind blÃ¶des Innenlager aus. Davon kannste ja nen Chris King kaufen


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ein 29er sinnvoll wäre. Rahmen wollte ich eh nen neuen.



Ich kenne eigentlich keinen, der den Schritt zum 29" bereut hat. Wenn _ich_ ein neues Bike bräuchte, würde ich 100% ein 29" probieren...


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

Deswegen überlege ich ja. Rahmen wollte ich eh neu haben, gabel kann ich ja die alte verkaufen und auf meine Tune naben könnte ich ja ne Chrest29 raufmachen. Reifen sind eh Putt oder Runter

Hat jemand denn tipps fürn Rahmen? also Studentischem Budget entsprechend?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Deswegen überlege ich ja. Rahmen wollte ich eh neu haben, gabel kann ich ja die alte verkaufen und auf meine Tune naben könnte ich ja ne Chrest29 raufmachen. Reifen sind eh Putt oder Runter
> 
> Hat jemand denn tipps fürn Rahmen? also Studentischem Budget entsprechend?



Drössiger...

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Rahm...H-SL29--3306.html?referer=froogle&language=de


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

hier gibts was günstiges und trotzdem ned so schwer...

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Rahmen/Rahmen-MTB-Hardtail/Quantec-SLR-Evolution-29-MTB-Rahmen.html

oder schau hier mal rein. ev gibts da was für dich. 

http://www.mainstreet42.ch/de/30_onlineshop/00_aktionen.htm?page=4


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das zweite bleibt auf jedenfall hier
> 
> Schaden is bei mir ähnlich...*Nur die Tune naben haben wohl nix abbekommen.*
> 
> Das Innenlager von meiner KForce is wohl putt, muss mal gucken, ob die Shimanos auch gehen, weiß da zufällig jemand mehr?


Das ist doch mal schön zu hören.


Der Quantec Rahmen sieht ganz ok aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

hier bischen teurer...

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOLUR29/on_one_lurcher_carbon_hardtail_29er_frame

den kubis gibts auch in alu...

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Rahm...-MTB-Alu-Rahmen-Morphium-schwarz-M--4440.html

in carbon hab ich in albstadt einen gesehen...der hat top ausgesehen...



oder nen china rahmen. Die sind rel leicht und günstig. MAn hört ja nichts schlechtes bis jetzt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier bischen teurer...
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOLUR29/on_one_lurcher_carbon_hardtail_29er_frame
> 
> ...


Schwer!

On-One... nicht leicht... schön???


Dann lieber no name China...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

noch was...

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...ail-Rahmen-_teilgefedert_-29-Zoll/Lithium.htm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das zweite bleibt auf jedenfall hier
> 
> Schaden is bei mir ähnlich...Nur die Tune naben haben wohl nix abbekommen.
> 
> Das Innenlager von meiner KForce is wohl putt, muss mal gucken, ob die Shimanos auch gehen, weiß da zufällig jemand mehr?



Hi!

Nein!

Habe ne K-Force ohne Lager hier. Es passen def. keine normalen 24mm-HT-Lager!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Habe selbst schon mehrfach wieder umgetauscht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier bischen teurer...
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOLUR29/on_one_lurcher_carbon_hardtail_29er_frame
> 
> ...





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schwer!
> 
> On-One... nicht leicht... schön???
> 
> ...




Wenn On One Carbon, dann der hier:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRPXDH29MTBDISC/planet_x_dirty_harry_29er_mtb_disc_frame


Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nein!
> 
> Habe ne K-Force ohne Lager hier. Es passen def. keine normalen 24mm-HT-Lager!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Habe selbst schon mehrfach wieder umgetauscht...


Stimmt. Damals wollte ich bei meiner K-Force das leichtere XT-Lager verwenden. Passte nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn On One Carbon, dann der hier:
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRPXDH29MTBDISC/planet_x_dirty_harry_29er_mtb_disc_frame
> 
> 
> Gruß


Planet X=On-One?


Der Rahmen kommt auf jeden Fall sehr gut!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2012)

Ach, Madda will bestimmt ein Fusion Slash A-Team in gutem Zustand kaufen, dafür würde er sogar bei 26" bleiben.

Mal 'ne Frage: hat jemand 'nen Plan, ob 650B in Fattys und CAAD4-Rahmen passt? Nur so vll. für die Zukunft.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, Madda will bestimmt ein Fusion Slash A-Team in gutem Zustand kaufen, dafür würde er sogar bei 26" bleiben.
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage: hat jemand 'nen Plan, ob 650B in Fattys und CAAD4-Rahmen passt? Nur so vll. für die Zukunft.


Ah, wieder da?


Du weist doch, wie eng das bei der Fatty mit 26er Reifen schon ist. Da wird kein 650B Reifen passen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2012)

Schon längst (seit Sonntag). Ich hatte doch am Sonntag auch schon Bilder geposted 

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht, wie viel Platz zwischen Fatty und Reifen ist. Aber ~1,9 cm mehr werden wohl nicht hineinpassen, da hast du Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt. Damals wollte ich bei meiner K-Force das leichtere XT-Lager verwenden. Passte nicht.



Na Toll...die version mit Stahllagern von fsa is überall net erhältlich 
Das  Ceramicteil is defintiv zu teuer.....



Schonmal danke für die Rahmentipps Des Droessiger is mir persönlich zu schwer....Das Posion wäre was, der preis is schonmal gut für das gewicht

Die Niner in dem Schweizer  Shop sind ja verdammt preiswert


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2012)

Ohh ich hab heute ne kleine Revolution gehabt 
26" das neue Laufradwunder - schnell, agil, leicht und stabil.
Auf den Trails hier in Dortmund hatte ich mit Federgabel und nur 8,5Kg am Winterrad erstaunlich viel Airtime!

Fetzt mal richtig. So zum spielen macht mir das 26er echt mehr Spaß. 
Im Rennen wirds aber bei 29" bleiben. Dann hoffentlich auch bald mit einem Rad sub9.

Fotos folgen wenn ich zuhause bin. Im grunde ist es aber das Bergamont mit XT-Teilen und Elixir 5.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Na Toll...die version mit Stahllagern von fsa is überall net erhältlich
> Das  Ceramicteil is defintiv zu teuer.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ceramic zu teuer: absolut!


Die Niner aus Alu sind aber wieder schwer...


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

Das is aber das Road lager.

Oder das neue Scale 29 in Alu...wäre evtl auch was.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2012)

Mein Fuji Tahoe 29" war gÃ¼nstig und ist relativ leicht im Vergleich zu den einfachen On-Ones mit 1850g. Aber das hat wohl nicht genug "Seele".
FÃ¼r 170â¬ aber eigentlich fair


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

Hast du die 1850 nachgewogen?...Bei BOC Stand es mit 2000gr drin

Welche größe hast du denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> *Das is aber das Road lager.*
> 
> Oder das neue Scale 29 in Alu...wäre evtl auch was.


Dann hab ich nix geschrieben 

Schon doof, dass es nicht lieferbar ist...


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kann jemand etwas zu diesem Angebot/Rahmen sagen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thompson-MTB...prg=1011&rk=1&sd=160899577159&#ht_1502wt_1088


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu diesem Angebot/Rahmen sagen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thompson-MTB-Rahmen-Hardtail-XC980-Alu-29-Modell-2013-Twentyniner-NEU-29-/160899577159?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D2668440005068362249%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D160899577159%26#ht_1502wt_1088


...Rechtschreibung ist nicht die Stärke des Anbieters...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...rechtschreibung ist nicht die stärke des anbieters...


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dann hab ich nix geschrieben
> 
> Schon doof, dass es nicht lieferbar ist...



Jup, von dem Geld kann ich mir ne komplette XT Kurbel+Ersatzlager kaufen.
Hab die Kforce erst seit ende August...´Wollte die eigentlich noch weiter fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

lager gibts bei crc.


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2012)

Das leider nicht

EDIT: Anscheinend doch, ist bsa English?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

ja


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hast du die 1850 nachgewogen?...Bei BOC Stand es mit 2000gr drin
> 
> Welche grÃ¶Ãe hast du denn?



So hab ich es auch vom Support gehÃ¶rt. 2000g sind aber fÃ¼r den M Rahmen mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme.

Hier meiner nur mit Schaltauge in M (48)







Zwei groÃe Flaschen bringst du aber kaum ins Rahmendreieck. GroÃe und kleine Flasche geht, wenn man beide Halter "nach oben" schiebt.
 @Thompson Rahmen: Den hatte ich erst auch im Blick. Gabs seinerzeit sogar fÃ¼r 266â¬. Fand ich schon interessant, leider gibts den eben nur mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr durchgehend und das stirbt ja so langsam aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu diesem Angebot/Rahmen sagen?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thompson-MTB...prg=1011&rk=1&sd=160899577159&#ht_1502wt_1088



Den 980er habe ich Maik empfohlen. 
- HOFFE DER ENDLICH KOMMT MAL IN DIE PUSCHEN...

Bei unserer gewohnten OR-Länge von ~ 600mm +/- müssten wir (Maik, ich..) den 16,5er Rahmen nehmen.
Schööööön kurzes Sitzrohr und fast Niner-Geometrie!!  
So mag ich es.

Gerades OR beim 29er sieht mir zu trekkingtechnisch aus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Der Zoulou Amoxoxo für ~240


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

den rahmen hatte ich auch schon im blick, aber

- er hatte bisher immer cantisockel
- ist das steuerrohr selbst beim kleinsten rahmen 110 mm lang


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein Zoulou-Aufbau





..und die 3 Großen






*EDIT: Warum sind die Bilder immer so unscharf?? In den Ordnern ist alles scharf und klar....*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Weiß hier jemand wie ich die privaten Alben nicht für jeden sichtbar mache/verberge?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

geht hier glaube ich nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

@ TT: zeig bitte mal ein 29er mit geradem (du meintest bestimmt horizontalem) OR.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

viel "gerader" als das beim stumpjumper habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
wird dann auch schon sehr eng beim fahrer.

das stumpi gefällt mir auch am besten von den dreien. eben weil es nicht so ein tief nach unten gezogenenes oberrohr hat.
da ich dann ja schon ein carbon 29er hätte, käme das zoulou als nächstes.
das niner ist (fahr- sowie gewichts-) technisch sicher nicht zu verachten, aber die extreme geo mag ich irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kommt ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> viel "gerader" als das beim stumpjumper habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> wird dann auch schon sehr eng beim fahrer.
> 
> *das stumpi gefällt mir auch am besten von den dreien. eben weil es nicht so ein tief nach unten gezogenenes oberrohr hat.*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, da hat Kai recht. Das Stumpi ist schon relativ gerade. 
MIR schon zu gerade...   Der Funke springt noch nicht soooo ganz über.


Hoffe man sieht es hier besser!?
_-Habe auch an der Quali was geändert.-_





Das Niner ist schwer einzufangen - bildlich.
Mir gefallen meine Räder von mir abgelichtet sowieso nie..

Hier mal aus einer erträglichen Perspektive









EDIT: Bilder weiterhin sch....


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das Niner sooooo Porno! Wahrscheinlich auch *weil* die Geo so speziell ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

ich fahre ja selber eins. aber noch ne rahmengröße kleiner.
zudem noch nen alu-modell, bei dem die rohre nicht so fett sind.


ich glaube meinen rahmen entlacke ich mal. habe am wochenende bei dem sturz schon wieder unfreiwillig farbe am oberrohr verloren. sieht zum :kotz: aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

@Marcus
Komm´her, bekommst ´n Schmatzer....   

Das ist halt irgendwie _anders_ und _mit Seele_, so wie dein altes _Team Rotwild_..


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2012)

Das Niner ist einfach goil!

Aber wenn bei dir der Funke zum Stumpi nicht überspringt, fahr ich es auch gerne für dich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fahre ja selber eins. aber noch ne rahmengröße kleiner.
> zudem noch nen alu-modell, bei dem die rohre nicht so fett sind.
> 
> 
> ich glaube meinen rahmen entlacke ich mal. habe am wochenende bei dem sturz schon wieder unfreiwillig farbe am oberrohr verloren. sieht zum :kotz: aus.



Gerade dein Niner in S hat doch die Super-Geo!
Das hätte ich nie zerlegt!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das Niner ist einfach goil!
> 
> Aber wenn bei dir der Funke zum Stumpi nicht überspringt, fahr ich es auch gerne für dich



Hab´s mal im Hinterkopf... 

Nabend Marcel!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gerade dein Niner in S hat doch die Super-Geo!
> Das hätte ich nie zerlegt!!!



zerlegt?

ich wechsel die rahmen wie unterbuxen. 
das poison bin ich nur 1, 2 rennen gefahren und habe das niner wieder aufgebaut.

das poison wird jetzt mit starrgabel vervollständig. die gabel die nino auch fährt.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> Komm´her, bekommst ´n Schmatzer....
> 
> Das ist halt irgendwie _anders_ und _mit Seele_, so wie dein altes _Team Rotwild_..



Du verteilst Schmatzer und im TV singt Cindy aus Marzahn... Jede Romantik wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

Alter, was geht denn hier ab. Da ist man mal auf Nightride und dann sowas!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter, was geht denn hier ab. Da ist man mal auf Nightride und dann sowas!



Moin der Herr,

die Sabbeltaschen sind in the house


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

_...genau_! "_How much is the fish...._"


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2012)

das kann er dir sagen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wePrAxcZvMM&feature=related"]Aal Kai - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

Was geht ab, Yeah!

Und das Niner  ist wirklich Gooooiiiil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das kann er dir sagen!
> 
> Aal Kai - YouTube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2012)

Klinke mich für heute Abend mal aus. Langer Unitag und heute schon bei Sonnenaufgang auf dem Rad gesessen.
Jetzt noch ein bissel "Chuck" gucken.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das kann er dir sagen!
> 
> Aal Kai - YouTube



Moin Kai,

jetzt geht mir bei Dir ein Licht auf!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich springe auch in die Falle, war mir eine Ehre

GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> 
> jetzt geht mir bei Dir ein Licht auf!
> 
> ...





...und die Nase zu! 


"_Nacht_" an alle Frühschläfer!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und die Nase zu!
> 
> 
> "_Nacht_" an alle Frühschläfer!



Paar Minuten hab ich noch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das kann er dir sagen!
> 
> Aal Kai - YouTube


Klatsch, klatsch, klatsch...


----------



## BENDERR (11. Oktober 2012)

man merkt dass es wieder früher dunkel ist... 
komme grad ausm kino, 96 hours -taken 2 
jetzt noch was essen und dann zum vorletzten mal nachtschicht


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> man merkt dass es wieder früher dunkel ist...
> komme grad ausm kino, 96 hours -taken 2
> jetzt noch was essen und dann zum vorletzten mal nachtschicht



Viel Spass dabei Benjamin, alte Nachteule!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Oktober 2012)

ohja, werd ich haben 

gute nacht dem rest hier (oder nur du, jens?)


----------



## cpprelude (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin Constantin, auch noch nicht am schlafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin

http://youtu.be/E9HGEY-dz00


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2012)

guten morgen und gute nacht!


----------



## cpprelude (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hat Kai recht. Das Stumpi ist schon relativ gerade.
> MIR schon zu gerade... Der Funke springt noch nicht soooo ganz über.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin, endlich mal ein Bild vom Niner von der Seite , wenn du das Spec. mit dem 9er zusammen fotografierst, dann ist das doch klar das das OR vom Spec. gerader aussieht. Ich finde das Spec. nicht schlecht, und so tourig wie du sagtest finde ich es auch nicht, hier gefällt mir auch der längere Radstand besser. Du magst es irgentwie nicht ganz oder? Hat man da schon gemerkt als das du es nach Erwerb kaum gefahren warst. Das Spec. sollte mir bei meiner Körpergröße genau passen. Platzierung: 

1. Spec.
2. Zoulou
3. Niner

So schnittig und durchgdesignt das Niner auch ist, muß ich mich erst an den Rahmen gewöhnen, aber es sieht dennoch gut aus.


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2012)

Ach die Niner Gabel ist schon geil.

Falls ich ein 29er aufbau, werde ich wohl stark überlegen.

Bin schon damals nen 26 Zoll SSP mit Alustarrgabel gefahren. Das war schon etwas hart
Wie komfortabel is denn die Niner? Mein Rad wird dann verstärkt bei 24h Rennen eingesetz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich nicht ganz soooo viel dazu sagen.

Wie du bestimmt schon gelesen hast, habe ich wohl eine Lifetime-Erkältungs-Flatrate gewonnen und stecke mal wieder mittendrin.Wie so oft..
Bringe es vielleicht auf 3-4 Touren mit dem Niner.

Bis jetzt empfand ich die Ritchey WCS im BeOne ´nen Tick komfortabler.
Aber da waren auch 2,25er RoRons mit max. 2,0bar drauf.

Das Niner ist dünner besohlt und hat ca. 2-2,2bar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


@ TT: Die Niner Gabel ist doch kantig und die WCS eher rundlich, daher wird der Unterschied bei der (gefÃ¼hlten) Steifigkeit kommen.
Dazu ist die WCS ja richtig leicht...


...*falls* jemand braucht:

*Verkaufe: *

*Shimano Deore XT SL-M780 Schalthebel Paar 2/3x10fach, 500km in Gebrauch, 70â¬*

*Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 SGS Shadow Schaltwerk, langer KÃ¤fig, 500km gelaufen, 45â¬


(Siehe Signatur )
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Demnächst im Kino:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mLvygDAQZV0


Gefällt! 


Gerade aus dem Fixie-Fred geklaut...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Kollege fand den Film richtig gut: "War über so einen Kurier mit nem Rad und nur einem Gang ohne Bremsen" - Ich "Fixie" - Er "Was? Aber der Film war gut".

In manchen Kinos hier kann man ja günstig in einen Zufallsfilm gehen, der noch nicht offiziell angelaufen ist. Bei ihm war es eben "Premium Rush".


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2012)

moin

gruß an den Teufel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kollege fand den Film richtig gut: "War über so einen Kurier mit nem Rad und nur einem Gang ohne Bremsen" - Ich "Fixie" - Er "Was? Aber der Film war gut".
> 
> In manchen Kinos hier kann man ja günstig in einen Zufallsfilm gehen, der noch nicht offiziell angelaufen ist. Bei ihm war es eben "Premium Rush".




Gar nicht genau nach Infos geschaut....   _Ist der schon angelaufen_?


-------------------------

Hi Maik. 

Nicht hier texten - geh´bestellen!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

@marco: Der Film ist eben noch nicht angelaufen (18. Oktober hab ich gefunden).
Aber durch den Zufall kommt man immer mal wieder in Filme rein die noch nicht angelaufen sind. Ist dann glaube ich auch günstiger.

Mit Glück sieht man was richtig geiles, mit Pech eben irgend ne Schnulze oder 'n B Movie


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit, hier im Norden schüttet es von Hannover bis Bremen wie Sau. Biken ist somit für heute gestrichen! Ich werde dann mal zum Schrauben nach Scheessel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2012)

...und auf Usedom blauer Himmel und die Sonne strahlt


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und auf Usedom blauer Himmel und die Sonne strahlt



Schieb mal ein wenig rüber 
Wobei so schlecht isses hier auch nicht. Zwar kein blauer Himmel, dafür aber trocken und wenig Wind.

Vorhin hat mir der Postmann ein schönes Paket gebracht. Der Inhalt ist jetzt nicht so der designtechnische Bringer, deshalb gibts von mir mal kein Foto dazu. Man kann damit auch nicht direkt Rad fahren - es ist der ersehnte Zentrierständer. 
Ohne scheint das mit dem Laufradbau ja nicht so ganz zu klappen.

Das 29er HR mit der kaputten Speichen innerhalb von 5 Minuten fertig und nach weiteren 15 Minuten das Tubular HR komplett ohne merkliche Höhenschläge und fast ohne Seitenschläge.
Noch ein paar Minuten und das erste LR ist fertig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Eben bekomme ich eine Verwarnung von nem Mod. 

Text: Linkspiele gilt auch für dich

Hä??????


Nochmal nachgefragt und folgende Antwort erhalten:  die Tittenvideos



Was ne Art und Weise...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

tittenvideos, wo?


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht ganz soooo viel dazu sagen.
> 
> Wie du bestimmt schon gelesen hast, habe ich wohl eine Lifetime-ErkÃ¤ltungs-Flatrate gewonnen und stecke mal wieder mittendrin.Wie so oft..
> Bringe es vielleicht auf 3-4 Touren mit dem Niner.
> ...



Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die einschÃ¤tzung HÃ¤tte jetzt erwartet, dass die Niner komfortabler wÃ¤re, rein schon wegen den grÃ¶Ãeren LaufrÃ¤dern

Hab jetzt endlich mal nen Photo von dem RR Rahmen fÃ¼r meinen Vater gemacht:






Hab ihn jetzt mit 1102 gr gewogen
Der rote Aufkleber kommt noch weg, dass is nur nen WarnhinweiÃ



> Vorhin hat mir der Postmann ein schÃ¶nes Paket gebracht. Der Inhalt ist jetzt nicht so der designtechnische Bringer, deshalb gibts von mir mal kein Foto dazu. Man kann damit auch nicht direkt Rad fahren - es ist der ersehnte ZentrierstÃ¤nder.
> Ohne scheint das mit dem Laufradbau ja nicht so ganz zu klappen.



Hab mir auch so ein  Teil angeschafft, damit gehts echt leichter. Hab den von Tacx fÃ¼r 38â¬. Der reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> tittenvideos, wo?


 

böser böser Teufel....aber das ist ja auch seine Aufgabe/Bestimmung


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2012)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier irgend ein Mod reinschaut. Wer wurde eigentlich gesperrt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube sascha.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die einschätzung Hätte jetzt erwartet, dass die Niner komfortabler wäre, rein schon wegen den größeren Laufrädern
> 
> Hab jetzt endlich mal nen Photo von dem RR Rahmen für meinen Vater gemacht:
> 
> ...



Kommt gut 
Hab mir den von Veloman/M-Mave geholt. Dürfte etwas robuster sein und eben ohne Tischklemmung. ~55 sind okay.
 @lupus_bhg: hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...

Nimmt hier in den letzten Tagen echt Züge an, ungeheuerlich. Vorallendingen im 29er und CC Fred


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube sascha.


Was? Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

falschmeldung!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> falschmeldung!


...ok...


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eben bekomme ich eine Verwarnung von nem Mod.
> 
> Text: Linkspiele gilt auch für dich
> 
> ...



Moin Tittenteufel...

die haben doch alle geboxt, ich habe leider noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen. 

Egal

Cooler Tag heute, am Morgen viel Sonne mit einer tollen Tour.



Danach mit einem Kollegen auf 1  Bier getroffen.
Jetzt bin ich auf dem Weg nach Havana 

Prost


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

kannste beim nächsten mal bitte 2 bilder nebeneinander posten?

dann habe ich meinen bildschirm endlich mal komplet ausgenutzt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schieb mal ein wenig rüber



Ich glaube, Jens hat sich angesprochen gefühlt und Regen hierher rübergeschoben 



k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube sascha.





k_star schrieb:


> falschmeldung!



Kann ich mir bei ihm auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen... Hm.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kannste beim nächsten mal bitte 2 bilder nebeneinander posten?
> 
> Dann habe ich meinen bildschirm endlich mal komplet ausgenutzt.



sofort geändert, sorry


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

das war keine ironie!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das war keine ironie!


----------



## InoX (12. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...
> 
> Nimmt hier in den letzten Tagen echt Züge an, ungeheuerlich. Vorallendingen im 29er und CC Fred



Ist hier Weibsvolk anwesend?  Die haben wahrscheinlich alle ihre Tage. Sowohl die Mods als auch einige Mitglieder. Wirklich anstrengend wenn man nur ein wenig lesen will.

Wünsche euch einen entspannten Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Hat geklappt! Etwas Sonne und ein toller Sonnenuntergang dazu 

Ich hab jetzt erstmal Spaß den neuen Fernseher meiner Eltern auszuprobieren.
Leider steht im Handbuch nicht viel nützliches...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wünsche euch einen entspannten Abend.



Gleichfalls. War gerade beim Fitnesscenter und neben mir steht ein isotonischer Jacky-Coke


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gleichfalls. War gerade beim Fitnesscenter und neben mir steht ein isotonischer Jacky-Coke



Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> tittenvideos, wo?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877

In diesem Fred....



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> böser böser Teufel....aber das ist ja auch seine Aufgabe/Bestimmung



Richtig!  "_Amen_"

Ehrlich du, wegen ein paar Nippeln.....    



k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube sascha.



So ist´s auch / bzw. so sollte es ursprünglich sein.
Haben seit gestern nicht mehr getextet...  
Mein Stand war von gestern.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Tittenteufel...
> 
> die haben doch alle geboxt, ich habe leider noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen.
> 
> ...



 
Cooles Bild! Sehr schön.

_Was ist schon so schlimm an dem Wort ...... " Tiiten, Titten, Titten..."_

FILMZITAT





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kann ich mir bei ihm auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen... Hm.



Wie oben geschrieben, das war der Stand von gestern.

Wäre mMn auch schade und unfair.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Prost



Merci!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

@tittenteufel78

Die Titten müssen ohne Nippel sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Das sieht doch schei§§e aus....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @tittenteufel78


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schei§§e aus....



stimmt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Maik ....  Hast du den Tomphson bestellt ???????????????


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @tittenteufel78
> 
> *Die Titten müssen ohne Nippel sein...*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn an den Laufrädern plötzlich die Ventile fehlen würden, dann wäre das ja auch blöde...


Die Pics sind    Kennen WIR 2 ja aus dem Nachbarfred....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>



Das darfst du noch gar nicht lesen......


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

Teufel, Teufel, Teufel... 


Schön, wenn's uns gut geht.


----------



## InoX (12. Oktober 2012)

Na die Bilder sind ja mal lecker. Musste nur das Handy etwas komisch halten damit ich keine Probleme mit meiner Freundin kriege.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Teufel, Teufel, Teufel...
> 
> 
> Schön, wenn's uns gut geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na die Bilder sind ja mal lecker. Musste nur das Handy etwas komisch halten damit ich keine Probleme mit meiner Freundin kriege.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Wird hier gleich noch Champagner und Trauben von den Mädels gereicht?


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2012)

Marco, seit Du krank bist und kaum noch aufs Bike kommst ziehts dich ziemlich in eine Ecke und es kommen nur noch Titten,...
Guck mal auf den Beipackzettel mit den Nebenwirkungen!
Ich fürchte die Göttliche muss sich immer irgendwo verstecken um dir nicht in die Hände zu fallen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Champagner und Trauben....hmmmm,....Kaffee wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marco, seit Du krank bist und kaum noch aufs Bike kommst ziehts dich ziemlich in eine Ecke und es kommen nur noch Titten,...
> Guck mal auf den Beipackzettel mit den Nebenwirkungen!
> Ich fürchte die Göttliche muss sich immer irgendwo verstecken um dir nicht in die Hände zu fallen.





 Seltener, aber gern gesehener Gast hier im Threat! 

Hi Veikko 


Das mit der "Heiligen  ......." habe ich dir wohl förmlich in´s Gedächtnis gebrannt!?


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Champagner und Trauben....hmmmm,....Kaffee wäre nicht schlecht...



Pfff... Trauben, Kaffee

Prost


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2012)

Du schriebst damals "... göttliche V...."
Ja, das fand ich so nett und habs nicht mehr vergessen. 

P.S. Ich bin immer hier - schreibe nur nichts.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Pfff... Trauben, Kaffee
> 
> Prost




_Drogen & Alkohol sind schlecht! *M´kay...*
_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du schriebst damals "... göttliche V...."
> Ja, das fand ich so nett und habs nicht mehr vergessen.
> 
> P.S. *Ich bin immer hier - schreibe nur nichts*.



Die gute Seele die quasi über uns wacht... 



Ne, hast schon Recht, mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Drogen* & Alkohol *sind schlecht*! *M´kay...*
> _


Na dann mal schnell weg mit deinem Kaffee


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Drogen & Alkohol sind schlecht! *M´kay...*
> _



Alkohol löst keine Probleme, aber das tut Milch auch nicht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na dann mal schnell weg mit deinem Kaffee




Das ist schon weniger geworden. Sonst habe ich immer so ´ne Rolle Pads vom Aldi pro Tag verbraucht. Plus 2 Zucker pro Tasse.
Inzwischen ohne Zucker und vielleicht 3 Tasse morgens und 3 abends.

Seit letzter Woche trinke ich viel frisch gepresste Säfte. 
1 Zitrone presse ich zusätzlich täglich aus und trinke den Saft pur.


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Seit letzter Woche trinke ich viel frisch gepresste Säfte.
> 1 Zitrone presse ich zusätzlich täglich aus und trinke den Saft pur.



Habe ich heute auch gemacht, drücke den Saft aber in den Havana... Soll ja gesund sein der Kram!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habe ich heute auch gemacht, drücke den Saft aber in den Havana... Soll ja gesund sein der Kram!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schlaaaand...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Tittenteufel...
> 
> die haben doch alle geboxt, ich habe leider noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hattest Du auch eine Verwarnung bekommen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schlaaaand...


Noch 0:0?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schei§§e aus....



Kopfkino!:kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Pfff... Trauben, Kaffee
> 
> Prost



Lecker, Sit!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ne, ich bin auf Bewährung und muss die Füsse still halten


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Jens hat sich angesprochen gefühlt und Regen hierher rübergeschoben



Hier ist er aber trotzdem bis zum Abend geblieben...

Dafür ist aber das Tallboy bis auf eine Kleinigkeit fertig geworden!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin auf Bewährung (12 Monate auf 3 Jahre) und muss die Füsse still halten



Du säufst Dir ja gerade den Frust weg!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du säufst Dir ja gerade den Frust weg!



Schnickschnack.. 1:0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schnickschnack.. 1:0



Nix da, 2:0!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

dann kann ich ja jetzt ausschalten.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja jetzt ausschalten.



Fernseher oder PC?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

tv


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

Na dann ist ja alles gut!


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2012)

da ist man einmal kurz weg.... 
war heute mal im radladen und hab mir nen scheibenbremsenadapter für meinen trainingsrad-umbau besorgt.
morgen bestell ich die teile und nächste woche wird dann geschraubt 
bin gespannt wie es sich dann mit scheibenbremsen und breiterem lenker fährt 

ach, sorry, ich vergas.. abends keine bike themen mehr..






(etwas verhüllt.. nicht dass ich noch wegen der nippelgate affäre meinen posten räumen muss)


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch eigentlich witzlos, wenn man die Bilder hier mal mit denen aus dem "pics of nice girls" Fred vergleicht. Da gibts ja auch einige wet-t-shirt Bilder und die werden nicht gelöscht...
 @Ben: Weitermachen


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> (etwas verhüllt... )


Dafür sehr nett.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

nipplegate 2.0 


ich glaube ich fahre morgen mal zum bikeladen und gucke ob die da nen disc-crosser haben.
bin irgendwie total gxxl auch son dingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nipplegate 2.0
> 
> 
> ich glaube ich fahre morgen mal zum bikeladen und gucke ob die da nen disc-crosser haben.
> bin irgendwie total gxxl auch son dingen.



Jockel hat mit Sicherheit welche auf Lager!

P.S. Ich hätte auch noch einen in Rh. 56cm nagelneu rumstehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier ist er aber trotzdem bis zum Abend geblieben...
> 
> Dafür ist aber das Tallboy bis auf eine Kleinigkeit fertig geworden!



Hi!

Hast du schon Bilder? Würde mich brennend interessieren. Das Tallboy von meinem Kumpel fixt einen echt an... 



k_star schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja jetzt ausschalten.





ohneworte schrieb:


> Fernseher oder PC?





k_star schrieb:


> tv



Fertig? Dann kann ich den TV ja wieder einschalten....  



BENDERR schrieb:


> da ist man einmal kurz weg....
> war heute mal im radladen und hab mir nen scheibenbremsenadapter für meinen trainingsrad-umbau besorgt.
> morgen bestell ich die teile und nächste woche wird dann geschraubt
> bin gespannt wie es sich dann mit scheibenbremsen und breiterem lenker fährt
> ...



Klappt doch!    Nabend. 



k_star schrieb:


> nipplegate 2.0
> 
> 
> ich glaube ich fahre morgen mal zum bikeladen und gucke ob die da nen disc-crosser haben.
> bin irgendwie total gxxl auch son dingen.




Beim Stadler gab´s ´nen Stevens Carbon Crosser, lecker Ding´, für um die 1100,- bei TOP Ausstattung.
Weiß nur nicht ob Disc oder Canti.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jockel hat mit Sicherheit welche auf Lager!
> 
> P.S. *Ich hätte auch noch einen in Rh. 56cm nagelneu rumstehen*!



Soooo?!  

Etwas genauer, bitte.

Für Kai dürfte 56 zu groß sein. Oder Kai?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hast du schon Bilder? Würde mich brennend interessieren. Das Tallboy von meinem Kumpel fixt einen echt an...
> 
> ...



Das Tallboy ist gegen 19:20 Uhr fertig geworden, da war mir das für vernünftige Fotos bereits zu dunkel. Hab auch noch ein Leitungslasso von der Reverb am Lenker und einen preiswerten sackschweren Laufradsatz drin (der Tune ist immer noch nicht da!).

Stadler und Stevens? Bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher?


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

4:0


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Soooo?!
> 
> Etwas genauer, bitte.
> 
> Für Kai dürfte 56 zu groß sein. Oder Kai?



Alu-Rahmen, Carbongabel mit 105er Ausstattung! Rest bei Interesse per PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

@Marcus
Das bist aber nicht du!?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

173 cm, 84 cm


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 4:0



Alter ist das ein Pott! Neid!

Übrigens 5-0!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

90-60-90


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2012)

und das andere bein sieht genauso aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube ich fahre morgen mal zum bikeladen und gucke ob die da nen disc-crosser haben.
> bin irgendwie total gxxl auch son dingen.



Wem sagst du das, wem sagst du das...


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> Das bist aber nicht du!?



Nääää, so schlank bin ich nicht ich bin eine Elfe...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und das andere bein sieht genauso aus.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nääää, so schlank bin ich nicht ich bin eine Elfe...



Elfe, das war doch das Tier mit den Flügeln und dem Rüssel?

























P.S. Sorry Marcus, der war ein wenig gemein!


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Elfe, das war doch das Tier mit den Flügeln und dem Rüssel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach egal, ich stehe zu meinen Pfunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

Tooor 6-0!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Was guckt ihr eigentlich gerade? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Eishockey
-Pferdepolo                  
-Handball
-Basketball
-oder Fußball

  ?






Ich schaue doch nicht so gerne Sport im TV...


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2012)

ich les mich in die armstrong akte ein.. weiß noch nicht ob ich lachen soll oder mich aufregen.. tendiere zu lachen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Oktober 2012)

Und ich verschwinde gleich in der Falle!


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2012)

ich verschwinde zur letzten nachtschicht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich verschwinde zur *letzte*n* nachtschicht*!


...dacht' ich mir schon...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gute Nacht und frohes schaffen...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

moin jungs

da ist man mal wieder nen tag ned da und schon seit ihr wieder 4 seiten weiter. Ihr schwätzt einfach zu viel...

hab mir gestern meinen rücken weiter verschönern lassen....auuuuuutsch

Ich bin einfach zu alt für dieses gepiekse...

Greets jenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> da ist man mal wieder nen tag ned da und schon seit ihr wieder 4 seiten weiter. Ihr schwätzt einfach zu viel...
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

Der Marco hat zu Hause halt Langeweile!

Ansonsten: Foddos!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

tiddenfoddos?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> tiddenfoddos?



Auf dem Rücken?

Aber 2 Fotos auf schlechtem Niveau habe ich auch schon mal gemacht:







Und ja ich weiß das noch ein paar Dinge nicht stimmig sind:

1. Lassoleitung für die Reverb (Kein Bock und keine Zeit mehr gestern Abend)
2. Laufradsatz (Ausweichsatz, sackschwer)
3. Allgemeine Einstellungen zum Fahren (Passiert bei eben dieser ersten Fahrt)
4. Lenkerbreite (Alter was für ein Hirschgeweih mit 710mm)
5. Und ja, mein Auto sieht nach nur einer Woche aus wie Sau (erzählt das mal den Maiserntern bei diesem Schmuddelwetter!)

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Gewicht wie es da steht 12,6 Kg, mit dem Tune und MKII wird dann vorne wohl eine 11 stehen!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Legga!


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2012)

Stramm, das hat Klasse

Hab überigens meine Elixir CR Carbon jez auch im Bikemarkt (bzw mein Vater). Will endlich was Sorgloses

BTW: Iwas stirbt iwe immer in mir, wenn ich einen Speedneedle sehe, ich bekomm dieses krachen nicht mehr ausm Kopp


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

sieht gut aus jens. Ja, der lenker muss noch anders...ich fahr ja bei meinem auch immer noch nen geraden. Warum macht man eingentlich immer nen gekröpften drauf bei fullys???t

Gerader in 685 und gut ist.

Dein bus... bei silber sieht man den dreck ned so

Bilder vom rücken gibts dann wieder wenns fertig ist. Hab noch 2 sitzungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

sooo, gerade bisschen am trainings-rad geschraubt..
hoffe die teile für den antrieb kommen bald, dann kann ichs fertig machen.
war schon kurz davor die kassette auf dem disc-lrs zu wechseln, aber will heute noch fahren und man kennt das ja.. nacher funktioniert kein bike und nix is mit fahren 
hab mal den disc LRS reingesteckt.. sieht echt schnell aus 
freu mich drauf damit endlich wieder richtig gas zu geben


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sieht gut aus jens. Ja, der lenker muss noch anders...ich fahr ja bei meinem auch immer noch nen geraden. Warum macht man eingentlich immer nen gekröpften drauf bei fullys???t
> 
> Gerader in 685 und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Firmenauto, auf die Farbe hab ich keinen Einfluss!

Im übrigen war wohl gestern noch der UPS-Mann ein Paket ausliefern ohne das ich was davon mitbekommen habe. Fotos folgen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ein Tallboy muss man live sehen und es selbst er*fahren* habe... 

Mir ist die Lenkzentrale etwas zu tourig, aber das ist hier nebensächlich...


"*Gerät*" sag ich da nur!!!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Anderer Sattel und einer der beiden Laufradsätze sind da:


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2012)

warum die alte flow und nicht die flow ex?

der andere speedneedle muss doch jetzt sicher weg, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum die alte flow und nicht die flow ex?
> 
> der andere speedneedle muss doch jetzt sicher weg, oder?



Weil saugünstig!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

heute abend ab 18.00: ironman hawaii


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Weil saugünstig!



Dann gib ihn mir!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann gib ihn mir!



Lass dir doch was Schönes vom GröLaZ bauen 
Nein, mach's lieber nicht...

Leute, ~20 °C und Sonne, wie sieht's bei euch aus? Dank LSF 50 werde ich aber nicht deutlich brauner... Und meine einst so strammen Waden sind nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst.

Ich präsentiere euch so'nen komischen Typen (der wie'n Schluck Wasser dasteht) und seinen langhalsigen Gefährten...


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

bei uns war heute regen gemeldet.. und was war?
15°, sonnenschein, toller herbsttag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> heute abend ab 18.00: ironman hawaii



Gibbet da nen Livestream zu?



> Leute, ~20 °C und Sonne, wie sieht's bei euch aus? Dank LSF 50 werde ich aber nicht deutlich brauner... Und meine einst so strammen Waden sind nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbst.



Ca. 10 Grad herbstmäßig....


Da haste dir aber nen tolles neues Haustier ausgesucht


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2012)

http://www.dnf-is-no-option.com/2012/10/ironman-hawaii-2012-live-und-im-tv-die.html

sehr geiler name für die seite.

dnf is no option


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Da haste dir aber nen tolles neues Haustier ausgesucht



Soll ja schließlich auch pflegeleicht sein.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

da war k_star schneller 
jetzt ist gerade start!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann gib ihn mir!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2012)

der start ist ja mal heftig.

völlige ruhe, und plötzlich schäumt das wasser.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

ich find triathlon eh so heftig.. die laufen nen marathon in knapp über 2:35h NACHDEM sie fast 4km geschwommen sind und 180km rad gefahren sind.. das is einfach krank!!


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, dass ich hier jetzt so reinplatze, aber passt ja zum Thema CC.
Wollt mein Canyon in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen verkaufen und wollt mal eure Meinung hÃ¶ren, ob ich es komplett oder in Einzelteilen verkaufen soll und falls komplett, welchen Preis man fÃ¼r das Rad noch so veranschlagen kÃ¶nnte.






*Grand Canyon AL 6.0 (2009)*

  [FONT="]Rahmen [B]New F8 Frame, 7005 Ultralight Aluminium[/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]Gabel *Rock Shox Reba SL Dual Air*
[/FONT][FONT="]Steuersatz [B]FSA[/B] [B]55-3 Canyon internal headset 1 1/2 - 1 1/8[/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]Schaltwerk *SRAM X.9 (Mai 2012)*
[/FONT][FONT="]Umwerfer [B]Shimano XT E-Type (Juli 2012)[/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]Schaltgriffe *SRAM X.7 Trigger*
[/FONT][FONT="]Bremsgriffe [B]Formula Oro K18[/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]Bremsen *Formula Oro K18 180/160 (BremsbelÃ¤ge Juni 2012 + 160er Scheibe Aug 2012)*
[/FONT][FONT="]Kassette/Kette [B]Shimano CS-HG-80 11-32 / XT HG-93 (Juli 2012)
[/B][/FONT][FONT="]Naben *Novatec Superlight* *(September 2011)*
[/FONT][FONT="]Felgen [B]ZTR Alpine (September 2011)[/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]Reifen *Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25â / Racing Ralph 2.25â *
[/FONT][FONT="]Kurbeln [B]Shimano SLX FC-M660 Hollowtech II
[/B][/FONT][FONT="]KettenblÃ¤tter *44/32/22 (44 + 32 Juli 2012)*
[/FONT]I[FONT="]nnenlager [B]Shimano SM-BB70[COLOR=black](Mai 2012)[/COLOR][/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]Vorbau *KCNC SC Wing 100mm*
[/FONT][FONT="]Lenker [B]KCNC Bone Flat Scandium 600mm[/B] 
[/FONT][FONT="]Griffe *XLC Bar Grips GR-G08*
[/FONT][FONT="]Sattel [B]Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow[/B]
[/FONT][FONT="]SattelstÃ¼tze/Sattelklemme *KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium 350mm / Mortop SPC273
*[/FONT][FONT="]RahmenhÃ¶he [B]M (18,5")[/B][/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT][FONT="]Gewicht *9,4 kg ohne Pedale*[/FONT]

Laufleistung gesamt ca. 10.000km

- Kette,Kassette und die beiden KettenblÃ¤tter haben auch schon wieder 1.900km runter. Halten also auch nicht mehr ewig.
- Die Reifen mÃ¼ssten auch bald ausgewechselt werden
- Der Rahmen hat einige Kratzer und Scheuerstellen. Unter anderem auch mehrere tiefe im Bereich des Umwerfers, durch mehrere Kettenklemmer

SchÃ¶nen Abend ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2012)

ich sehe an dem bike nichts was im einzelverkauf richtig was bringen würde.
versuch es erst komplett zu verkaufen.

wenn einzeln, dann eventuell den antrieb komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ne, richtig was bringen würde da nix. Ich dachte nur, dass das insgesamt evtl. etwas mehr bringen würde.

Was wäre denn nen realistischer Preis für das Rad? 600? Bin bei Gebrauchträdern auch eher überfragt.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

Der LRS ist ja ned grad der schwerste. denke das ist das beste teil...

Würds mal im ganzen versuchen.



he jungs was geht da im moment im forum ab??? Wer wurde da für 10 tage verbannt?? 
Sascha???


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ne, richtig was bringen würde da nix. Ich dachte nur, dass das insgesamt evtl. etwas mehr bringen würde.
> 
> Was wäre denn nen realistischer Preis für das Rad? 600? Bin bei Gebrauchträdern auch eher überfragt.




Ich würds mal für 800.- bis 1000.- versuchen oder doch weniger???


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Denke auch, erstmal komplett. Wenn das nicht funkt kannst du es immernoch einzeln versuchen. 
Vorteil ist ja am Bikemarkt, dass du nicht verkaufen musst wenn dir der Preis nicht passt.
Bei ebay kann man Glück oder Pech haben, deshalb immer erstmal im Bikemarkt versuchen.
 @IronmanHawaii: Wird da Profi/Hobby getrennt gestartet oder sind die Hobbys beim Schwimmen schon so viel langsamer? Hab den Start verpasst.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2012)

in den zeiten wo ein neues radon zr race 6.0 fÃ¼r ca. 1000â¬ Ã¼ber den tisch geht, sind 1000â¬ auf keinen fall drin. selbst 800â¬ wird man dafÃ¼r nicht bekommen.

es ist zwar ein schickes racebike, aber eben nichts besonderes und reine stangenware.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich würds mal für 800.- bis 1000.- versuchen oder doch weniger???



  Jeeeeeeeeeeeens, bleib mal realistisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal "Guten Abend" an alle....


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wird da Profi/Hobby getrennt gestartet oder sind die Hobbys beim Schwimmen schon so viel langsamer? Hab den Start verpasst.



zuerst sind die herren und dann die damen gestartet.
die hobbyleute, wenn es denn dort welche gibt, werden wohl danach starten.


man muss sich erst mal qualifizieren.
http://www.tri226.de/ironman-hawaii-info.php?language=ge

zeitlimit 17 stunden.

siegerzeiten 2011:
Männer: ALEXANDER, Craig (AUS), 08:03:56
Frauen: WELLINGTON, Chrissie (GBR), 08:55:08


----------



## Maracuja10 (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke an euch 

Joa, ich rechne auch nur mit maximal 600. Ist eben auch nicht mehr in einem so guten Zustand.
Naja werds dann in den kommenden Wochen mal einstellen.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jeeeeeeeeeeeens, bleib mal realistisch....




Soooooorryyyyyyyyy markus.

Ich seh da eben immer $$$$$$ zeichen in meinen augen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Soooooorryyyyyyyyy markus.
> 
> Ich seh da eben immer $$$$$$ zeichen in meinen augen.




MARKUS ???????????????????????????


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Hobbyleute sind für mich einfach mal die "Nicht-Profis". Von denen gibts ja nun auch nicht so viele in Hawaii. 

Das man sich qualifizieren/einkaufen muss ist mir bekannt, hab ich schon bei wiki gefunden 

Aber ~8h Dauerbelastung ist schon heftig. Da muss man schon einige Gels in sich reindrücken um durchzuhalten


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

scheizze ich bin heut so durcheinander....marco????

Verflucht bin ich durch heute. viel arbeit viel stress und zu wenig aufm rad...nochmals sooooorryyyyyyyyyy


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> scheizze ich bin heut so durcheinander....marco????
> 
> Verflucht bin ich durch heute. viel arbeit viel stress und zu wenig aufm rad...nochmals sooooorryyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erstmal "Guten Abend" an alle....



Mahlzeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Wasn nu los? Alle beschäftigt?
 @maddda: hast du die bremsscheiben schon getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Christian: der GröLaZ kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
Zum Bild: du hast aber komische braune Flecken und nen komischen langen Hals.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die Sonnencreme war etwas ungleichmäßig aufgetragen.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich würds mal für 800.- bis 1000.- versuchen oder doch weniger???



Moin Jens,

 @Maracuja

ein Bulls Copperhead 3 oder ein Bergamont Limited haben dieses Jahr mit kompletter XT und Reba neu  999,- gekostet. 600 sind für das Canyon wirklich das höchste der Gefühle!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> MARKUS ???????????????????????????



Ich frage mich gerade wer gestern Abend im Havanna gebadet hat, Jens oder Markus?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wasn nu los? Alle beschäftigt?
> @maddda: hast du die bremsscheiben schon getestet?



Hab zwischendurch wieder am Tallboy rumgeschraubt!


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Bilder?!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

!!


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

???

Fährt Philipp eigentlich fleißig mit seinem RR oder ist er zu sehr mit seinem Studium beschäftigt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Combobreaker....

Der trauert wohl um seinen Speedneedle...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Sascha scheint doch gesperrt zu sein?!    Muss doch mal nachhaken...


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Er fährt mehr mtb und ist derzeit etwas unzufrieden mit seiner Kraft.
mtb hat jetzt 1186 km und das rennrad etwa 90...

Ach der andere Philipp?


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2012)

> Fährt Philipp eigentlich fleißig mit seinem RR oder ist er zu sehr mit seinem Studium beschäftigt?


Meinste mich?

Ne fahr fleißig RR

@ Crimson: Hab nur mal die Scheibe am VR gehabt, kann dazu noch net viel sagen...



> Der trauert wohl um seinen Speedneedle...


Das sowieso 

Bin momentan am RR und Freeridehardtail fahren, das Racebike wartet auf einige Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ach der andere Philipp?



Wie meinen?

Edit:



maddda schrieb:


> Meinste mich?
> Ne fahr fleißig RR



Oh, ich wusste nicht, dass du auch Philipp heißt und genauso geschrieben wirst. Ich meinte zwar den anderen, aber das mit dem Rennrad (und jetzt auch Studium?) passt ja auch zu dir


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube wir sehen heute doch noch Tallboy-Pics...!?


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2012)

> Oh, ich wusste nicht, dass du auch Philipp heißt und genauso geschrieben wirst. Ich meinte zwar den anderen, aber das mit dem Rennrad passt ja auch zu dir



Aso...alles sher verwirren


Naja ich bin mal pennen gute nacht leute


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Ah alles klar. kann mich mit dem Rennrad noch nicht anfreunden. Ist alleine so öde. Im Gelände muss ich wenigstens nicht nur leiern.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

War wohl an dich gerichtet.

Also Sascha hat seit dem 11. nicht mehr im Forum gepostet, sonst vergeht ja eig. kein Tag ohne von ihm zu lesen.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

was ist hier eigentlich los?
dachte bike themen sind abends untersagt!


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Genau! Pack die Peitsche aus! Darfst aber nich zu viel Haut zeigen.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

es ist ein tanz über dem vulkan..


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Egal, Tallboyfotos aus dem Büro mit unruhigem Hintergrund:




[/[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1235017]
	
url]

Und Tweety passt farblich auch dazu!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Aso...alles sher verwirren
> 
> 
> Naja ich bin mal pennen gute nacht leute



Für Dich habe ich extra den Speedy vom Tallboy entfernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Dann lass uns tanzen. 

bin leider nur mit handy online und alles was übers schreiben und lesen/anschauen geht überfordert die Krücke.

Santa Cruz!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ah alles klar. kann mich mit dem Rennrad noch nicht anfreunden. Ist alleine so öde. Im Gelände muss ich wenigstens nicht nur leiern.



Fand ich jetzt allerdings nie so schlimm. Aber ich bin auch lieber MTB gefahren, was man ja an meinem Mangel an Rennrädern sehen kann.

Der Komm Vor am Tallboy passt ja farblich wie Arsch auf Eimer. Genauso wie...


ohneworte schrieb:


> Und Tweety passt farblich auch dazu!


Da hatte ich dieselbe Idee.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann lass uns tanzen.
> 
> bin leider nur mit handy online und alles was übers schreiben und lesen/anschauen geht überfordert die Krücke.



Walzer?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fand ich jetzt allerdings nie so schlimm. Aber ich bin auch lieber MTB gefahren, was man ja an meinem Mangel an Rennrädern sehen kann.



Ich fahre auch mal ganz gerne mit dem Renner. Viel lieber allerdings MTB!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was ist hier eigentlich los?
> dachte bike themen sind abends untersagt!





InoX schrieb:


> Genau! Pack die Peitsche aus! Darfst aber nich zu viel Haut zeigen.





BENDERR schrieb:


> es ist ein tanz über dem vulkan..




Man spürt richtig den Reifeprozess, den ihr über das Forum hier er*fahrt*...   

Jungs, ...ich bin stolz!  


*Weiter so!!*


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Tallboy ist schon ziemlich lässig...

Schluss jetzt!


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Heute kann ich die Fotos auch anschauen. Freundin ist eingeschlafen und liegt hier nur noch rum. Trotz Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 in Dolby Schlagmichtot 5.

Der bauch ist nicht so schön aber sie lacht nett.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Jens, meine Meinung zum Tallboy kennst du ja schon..

Bau´s wieder auseinander, es war ein netter Versuch, *DAS* sieht aber einfach nix aus.
Viel zu Gelb. Igitt!

Schick ihn mir, ich nehme die Qualen *FÜR DICH* auf mich. 



Werfe ihn doch gerade mit in den Karton....


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Chloroform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Heute kann ich die Fotos auch anschauen. Freundin ist eingeschlafen und liegt hier nur noch rum. Trotz Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 in Dolby Schlagmichtot 5.
> 
> Der bauch ist nicht so schön aber sie lacht nett.



Du nörgelst aber auf hohem Niveau.... alter Schwede!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Man spürt richtig den Reifeprozess, den ihr über das Forum hier er*fahrt*...
> 
> Jungs, ...ich bin stolz!
> 
> ...



Jau, die Jungs sind wirklich lernfähig. Was so ein Studium ausmacht!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du nörgelst aber auf hohem Niveau.... alter Schwede!



Na wenn die Freundin schon "nur so rumliegt"


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, meine Meinung zum Tallboy kennst du ja schon..
> 
> Bau´s wieder auseinander, es war ein netter Versuch, *DAS* sieht aber einfach nix aus.
> Viel zu Gelb. Igitt!
> ...



Ja nee is klar! Bekomme ich Deinen weißen?:aetsch!:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

.





























































Schei§§e ist das GELB goil!    Aber psssssssst.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jau, die Jungs sind wirklich lernfähig. Was so ein Studium ausmacht!



Und dabei haben einige gerade erst damit angefangen!



InoX schrieb:


> Heute kann ich die Fotos auch anschauen. Freundin ist eingeschlafen und liegt hier nur noch rum. Trotz Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 in Dolby Schlagmichtot 5.



Dann musst du die Anlage mal ein bisschen aufdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na wenn die Freundin schon "nur so rumliegt"



  Wessen Bauch war denn gemeint?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na wenn die Freundin schon "nur so rumliegt"



Chemiebaukasten?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und dabei haben einige gerade erst damit angefangen!




Man(n) lernt ab der ersten Minute.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Chemiebaukasten?



Den hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Den hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...



Chloroform aus vorherigem Post!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Kombiniere: Freundin die "rumliegt" - Chloroform und Chemiebaukasten


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wessen Bauch war denn gemeint?



Ich denke der Bauch von der Dame auf dem letzten Bild.


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Es war nicht der Bauch meiner Freundin gemeint.

Wenn unser Niveau schon so niedrig ist kann ich wenigstens auf hohem Niveau nörgeln.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

0% gefahr für mich. meine freundin is in urlaub


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Es war nicht der Bauch meiner Freundin gemeint.
> 
> Wenn unser Niveau schon so niedrig ist kann ich wenigstens auf hohem Niveau nörgeln.



Knöcheltiefe haben wir Heute aber noch nicht geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 0% gefahr für mich. meine freundin is in urlaub



Puh, gut das Du den zweiten Satz noch rangehängt hast!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

War das Niwo hier jemals hoch?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War das Niwo hier jemals hoch?



Zumindestens war das nie gewollt!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, gut das Du den zweiten Satz noch rangehängt hast!



ich steh grad aufm schlauch


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Mein Auto hat übrigens ne Niveauregulierung. Die kann ich mit ner Luftpumpe aufpumpen. Dachte erst ich seh nicht richtig. Da ist im Kofferraum ein Ventil.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Phaeton den wir mal hatten konnte das vom Cockpit aus. Hatte was von nem Lowrider wie bei den Amifilmen


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich steh grad aufm schlauch



0 Regung bei der Frau!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Oktober 2012)

aaahhh, jetzt ja!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War das Niwo hier jemals hoch?




Nö!
Deshalb entspannt der Fred und macht Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal ist´s ein bissl ernst, dann geht´s um Fahrräder und so....


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist´s ein bissl ernst, dann geht´s um Fahrräder und so....



Um was......?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ui. ich hänge voll nach!  
TV, Kombjuder und whatsapp-chatten...    Bin ganz kirre...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zumindestens war das nie gewollt!



Besser is.


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Phaeton den wir mal hatten konnte das vom Cockpit aus. Hatte was von nem Lowrider wie bei den Amifilmen




Hab dafür auch noch nen Kompressor liegen aber da müsste ich das Ersatzrad opfern. Vielleicht baue icch den aber trotzdem mal fürs Bike ein. sowas haben ja nicht viele im Kofferraum.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ui. ich hänge voll nach!
> TV, Kombjuder und whatsapp-chatten...    Bin ganz kirre...



Das nennt man überfordert! Du bist einfach zu alt für diesen ganzen neumodischen Kram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab dafür auch noch nen Kompressor liegen aber da müsste ich das Ersatzrad opfern. Vielleicht baue icch den aber trotzdem mal fürs Bike ein. sowas haben ja nicht viele im Kofferraum.



Am geilsten funktioniert das noch bei Citroën!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2012)

Und ich habe die ganze Zeit aktualisiert und immer denselben Post gesehen. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass schon wieder eine neue Seite angefangen hat...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das nennt man überfordert! Du bist einfach zu alt für diesen ganzen neumodischen Kram!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Ich hab das für mich ja erkannt und beschäftige mich gerade nur mit einem!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich wünsch den Herren noch einen angenehmen Abend.
GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch raus. Will morgen um 5 Uhr nach WOB.


Nacht Männers....


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich verschwinde jetzt auch. Muss um 10:00 Uhr Fußball spielen und will vorher noch ne Stunde Biken. Das heißt um 07:30 Uhr ist die Nacht zu Ende!

N8!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin auch raus. Will morgen um 5 Uhr nach WOB.
> 
> 
> Nacht Männers....



Sonntags machen die auch Fahrzeugübergabe!?


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2012)

Scheint so. Wundert mich etwas...


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Egal, Tallboyfotos aus dem Büro mit unruhigem Hintergrund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gratuliere, gefällt mir sehr und jezt noch die Felgen entlabeln, (mein persönlicher Geschmack) dann top. Bekommst du den Tweety nich irgentwie am Lenker angebracht ? Den Riser finde ich an einem Fully nicht störend.

Viel Spaß mit der Gerät .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2012)

Geschäftige Wolfsburger. Aber ist doch eigentlich sinnvoll. Dann kann man sich da wenigstens noch was angucken und muss nicht freinehmen. Es werden ja vermutlich viele Leute dort ein Auto aholen, die nicht aus WOB kommen.


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt wohl. Die Anlage ist ganz nett. Die Ausstellungen auch.


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich gehe jetzt auch ins Bett. Gute Nacht alle miteinander.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Gratuliere, gefällt mir sehr und jezt noch die Felgen entlabeln, (mein persönlicher Geschmack) dann top. Bekommst du den Tweety nich irgentwie am Lenker angebracht ? Den Riser finde ich an einem Fully nicht störend.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit der Gerät .



Bin noch mal wieder mit dem IPad da. Zum Felgen entlabeln hatte ich Vorhin kein Bock mehr und der Tweety ist tatsächlich eine Fahrradhupe und hat eine Lenkerbefestigung!

Jetzt aber Tschüss


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich war vor 10 Jahren oder so mal da und so doll war's da (noch?) nicht.

Ich schließe mich dem Grundtenor an: ich bin raus.


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Oktober 2012)

Abend Jungs
Ist ja voll die HÃ¤rte, endlich mal wieder Zeit. Dann zuerst mal x Seiten nacharbeiten, habt ihr nix anderes zu tun?ð  Und dann kein Mensch mehr da...
St.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

wer zu spät kommt....


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin noch mal wieder mit dem IPad da. Zum Felgen entlabeln hatte ich Vorhin kein Bock mehr* und der Tweety* *ist tatsächlich eine Fahrradhupe* und hat eine Lenkerbefestigung!
> 
> Jetzt aber Tschüss


 
Und die ist nicht deine oder was? Dann wäre vorne auch etwas gelb, (Sattel, Rahmen und Hupe) .

Ach ja schwarze Griffe würden noch passen, (Schaumgriffe!?) oder müssen es unbedingt Schraubgriffe sein? Hast du die extra gekauft, oder lagen die rum?


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> Ist ja voll die HÃ¤rte, endlich mal wieder Zeit. Dann zuerst mal x Seiten nacharbeiten, habt ihr nix anderes zu tun?ð Und dann kein Mensch mehr da...
> St.


 
Ich bin auch noch da. WÃ¤hrend ich heute gearbeitet und danach geschlafen hatte, haben sie hier schon alles zugetextet. Ich muÃ die lezten zwei Seiten noch durchlesen. Nachdem ich schon ein bis zwei Seiten gelesen hatte, wollte ich nicht mehr, da zu viel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wer zu spät kommt....


 
Bist du auch noch wach?


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

jaaa.. schaue noch die ironman übertragung


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> jaaa.. schaue noch die ironman übertragung


 
Ah, viel Spaß. Du hattest dich ja auch gerade eben ausgeloggt, da dachte ich das wärs für heute, wobei geht ja gleich weiter wenn der erste (Jens ow) wieder aufsteht .


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

ein ständiges kommen und gehen hier... wie im laufhaus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sonntags machen die auch Fahrzeugübergabe!?



Moin.

Jup!  

Später:  ....."brrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm......"

VG


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> Ist ja voll die HÃ¤rte, endlich mal wieder Zeit. Dann zuerst mal x Seiten nacharbeiten, habt ihr nix anderes zu tun?ð  Und dann kein Mensch mehr da...
> St.



Moin,

Was kÃ¶nnen wir dafÃ¼r das ihr Schweizer da zu langsam seid?

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Und die ist nicht deine oder was? Dann wäre vorne auch etwas gelb, (Sattel, Rahmen und Hupe) .
> 
> Ach ja schwarze Griffe würden noch passen, (Schaumgriffe!?) oder müssen es unbedingt Schraubgriffe sein? Hast du die extra gekauft, oder lagen die rum?



Moin,

Der Tweety ist tatsächlich meiner. Hab ich mal zum Geburtstag als charmantes Geschenk bezüglich meines Fahrradticks bekommen. Der soll es aber weiterhin schön trocken, sauber und warm haben und bleibt wo er ist!

Die Griffe hab ich für ein paar Cent käuflich erworben und gefallen mir optisch auch nicht zu 100 Prozent. Mal sehen was ich da noch mache, schraubgriffe werde ich bei dem Bike aber wohl beibehalten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ah, viel Spaß. Du hattest dich ja auch gerade eben ausgeloggt, da dachte ich das wärs für heute, wobei geht ja gleich weiter wenn der erste (Jens ow) wieder aufsteht .



Der erste war wie angekündigt Marco!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was kÃ¶nnen wir dafÃ¼r das ihr Schweizer da zu langsam seid?
> 
> ...



Morgen

Kann damit leben... DafÃ¼r geht's jetzt aufs Bikeð. 

St.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Oktober 2012)

...hier gibt's blauen Himmel mit leichten Wölkchen und Sonnenschein 


Allerdings hat's erst am frühen Morgen geregnet... also ist's nass.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ...Rennrad... Ist alleine so öde. Im Gelände muss ich wenigstens nicht nur leiern.


Geht mir ähnlich...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Am geilsten funktioniert das noch bei Citroën!


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin so...gestern Abend und heute morgen schon gearbeitet, Mappen für einen Schulungskurs feddich gemacht

Gleich gehts nich aufs Rad


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Gleich gehts nich aufs Rad



und da freust du dich?


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2012)

Verdammt, wollte "noch" schreiben


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sonntags machen die auch Fahrzeugübe[MENTION][/MENTION]rgabe!?





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...hier gibt's blauen Himmel mit leichten Wölkchen und Sonnenschein
> 
> 
> Allerdings hat's erst am frühen Morgen geregnet... also ist's nass.



So nass ists gar nicht. Ist alles nur feucht aber nicht nass.

Edit: geile Beitragsnummer. Dass wir mal soweit kommen mit dem gequatsche hatte ich nicht gedacht.  Weiter so!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

So, von Fussball zurück und ordentlich einen Ellenbogen zentral beim Luftzweikampf in den Brustkorb bekommen. Ich muss sagen das die Prellung in der Seite doch noch ein wenig vorhanden ist...

Und jetzt geht's zur Infa nach Hannover!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Ich hab meine 2,5h heute auch schon gefahren


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

alle so fleißig hier... ich bin vor ner halben stunde aufgestanden


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> alle so fleißig hier... ich bin vor ner halben stunde aufgestanden


Ich kann gar nicht so lange schlafen...

Heute 2:00 im Bett nach der Arbeit und um 8:30 aufgestanden. Ich dachte, ich wache iwann so um 10:00 auf, frühestens


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

ich normal auch nicht.. aber ich hatte ja die ganze zeit nachtschicht, bin am freitag um 18.00 uhr aufgestanden und hab gestern morgen nach der nachtschicht dann nicht geschlafen.. war dann ja doch etwas länger wach als gewöhnlich


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Griffe hab ich für ein paar Cent käuflich erworben und gefallen mir optisch auch nicht zu 100 Prozent. Mal sehen was ich da noch mache, schraubgriffe werde ich bei dem Bike aber wohl beibehalten.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


 
Moin, wie findest du die hier?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=31177;page=1;menu=1000,2,90;mid=77;pgc=0

In gelb, oder ist das too much für dich?



ohneworte schrieb:


> So, von Fussball zurück und ordentlich einen Ellenbogen zentral beim Luftzweikampf in den Brustkorb bekommen. Ich muss sagen das die Prellung in der Seite doch noch ein wenig vorhanden ist...
> 
> Und jetzt geht's zur Infa nach Hannover!


 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich normal auch nicht.. aber ich hatte ja die ganze zeit nachtschicht, bin am freitag um 18.00 uhr aufgestanden und hab gestern morgen nach der nachtschicht dann nicht geschlafen.. war dann ja doch etwas länger wach als gewöhnlich


...warst also richtig "ausgesaugt"...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Nach einem Bahnmissgeschick und 140km Autobahn mit einem Ersatzlinienbus endlich in der Autostadt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach einem Bahnmissgeschick und 140km Autobahn mit einem Ersatzlinienbus endlich in der Autostadt...


Waaat? So lange unterwegs gewesen?

Sollte doch so ca. 4h dauern...


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach einem Bahnmissgeschick und 140km Autobahn mit einem Ersatzlinienbus endlich in der Autostadt...


 
Was wird das nochmal für eine Kiste? Golf sechs GTI!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, wie findest du die hier?
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=31177;page=1;menu=1000,2,90;mid=77;pgc=0
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich schlecht, aber mal schauen was die Woche so hergibt!


Ansonsten Danke


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach einem Bahnmissgeschick und 140km Autobahn mit einem Ersatzlinienbus endlich in der Autostadt...



Dafuer geht doch mit den vielen Pferdchen der Rueckweg umso schneller!


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich schlecht, aber mal schauen was die Woche so hergibt!
> 
> 
> Ansonsten Danke


 
Das war nur so'n Vorschlag, aber der Farbton der Griffe ist schon nicht schlecht (nicht so hell), könnte dem des Bikes ähneln. Sind mit 140g das Paar aber nicht leicht. Die gelben Propfen hätte ich noch durch schwarze ersetzt, ich finde die Originalen nicht so dolle.


----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafuer geht doch mit den vielen Pferdchen der Rueckweg umso schneller!


 
Ja aber vorsichtig zurück fahren! Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## unocz (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit spinning?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

hab welche. 
is aber schon zu lange her, als dass ich sagen könnte obs mir was gebracht hat oder nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (14. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit spinning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


 
Keine Ahnung, kann dir nicht weiter helfen, mir kommt es beim spinning so vor als würde man auf dem gleichen Fleck stehen bleiben .


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

moin jungs. Gestern halbtot und heute morgen um 0900 uhr auf die biketour.
2 stunden aufwärts über den polenweg und dann schöne trails runtershreddern...ganze tour knapp 4 stunden bei gutem wetter.

Wird schweizer nicht schnell???? wie sieht schon wieder der medaillenspiegel nach der WM aus????

greets


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit spinning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Hab hier keine Spinnerei stehen!


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

Gerade im Livestream: Felix Baumgartner springt aus knapp 40km Höhe und versucht die Schallmauer zu durchbrechen. Wahnsinn!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs. Gestern halbtot und heute morgen um 0900 uhr auf die biketour.
> 2 stunden aufwärts über den polenweg und dann schöne trails runtershreddern...ganze tour knapp 4 stunden bei gutem wetter.
> 
> Wird schweizer nicht schnell???? wie sieht schon wieder der medaillenspiegel nach der WM aus????
> ...



Da ging es wie üblich nicht ums Biken!


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

uund noch was: welche guten pulsuhren bis ~ 100â¬ gibts denn so?
meine sigma gibt nach knapp 1 jahr gerade den geist auf


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

sorry aber keine ernsten gespräche über material bitte


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2012)

Der Baumgartner kommt auch den ganzen Tag schon auf ServusTV. wir gerade richtig spannend.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry aber keine ernsten gespräche über material bitte



sorry


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist hier nun wieder Ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2012)

wer heist hier ernst?


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer ist hier nun wieder Ernst?


 
meinst du mich??? nicht oder???


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2012)

kennt jemand ne adresse wo man seinen rahmen chemisch entlacken und glasperlstrahlen lassen kann?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> meinst du mich??? nicht oder???



Ich meinte Ernst Haft!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

ernst bleiben bitte!!!























Ned weggehen...


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

mal noch nen morgenfoto nachgereicht...





Trailsurfen...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Wohin denn?


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit spinning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Ich finde die Dinger gar nicht schlecht, durch die große Schwungscheibe laufen sie besser als normale Fitnessräder und man kann richtige Pedale montieren. 
Ich habe mir so ein Ding mal bei ebay gekauft und viel genutzt, leider mittlerweile zu laut für eine Etagenwohnung. (Falls Interesse.... PM zu mir)
Kurse im Studio können auch Spaß bringen und eine nette Abwechslung sein...!

Gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich meinte Ernst Haft!



Moin Jungs,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in der Nacht von Freitag auf Sonntag war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2012)

du, das sind 2 nächte.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mal noch nen morgenfoto nachgereicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jens,

traumhafte Fotos wie immer! Ich habe Heute trotz schönem Wetter anstelle zu Biken dem Fußball nachgejagt. Ich habe dann direkt vor Abpfiff bei einer 1-0 Führung schön einen riskanten Kopfballzweikampf riskiert um einen Konter zu unterbinden.

Zur Strafe habe ich den gegnerischen Ellenbogen aufs Brustbein bekommen was die Prellung ein Stückchen weiter wieder schmerzhaft werden ließ. Selber schuld würde ich mal sagen, aber egal wir haben gewonnen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Dinger gar nicht schlecht, durch die große Schwungscheibe laufen sie besser als normale Fitnessräder und man kann richtige Pedale montieren.
> Ich habe mir so ein Ding mal bei ebay gekauft und viel genutzt, leider mittlerweile zu laut für eine Etagenwohnung. (Falls Interesse.... PM zu mir)
> Kurse im Studio können auch Spaß bringen und eine nette Abwechslung sein...!
> 
> Gruß



Moin Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in der Nacht von Freitag auf Sonntag war...



Wahrscheinlich in Havanna!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)

komischer Frauenname...


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

mensch jens, lass doch mal die riskanten sportarten und fahr MTB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Hui, der Marcel lernt aber wirklich schnell!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mensch jens, lass doch mal die riskanten sportarten und fahr MTB...



Wenn das Wetter passt morgen schon und Dienstg wieder!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe nächste woche 4 tage wettkampf.

Bin dann ev ned grad abkömmlich für euch.

Der körper schmerzt mir jetzt schon wenn ich daran denke. da gehts wieder ab wie lutzi.

Die jungen wilden müssen aber von den älteren geführt werden, dann kommt das gut

Leider in dieser zeit kein biken möglich

am wochenende sollte er aber dann wieder schönes wetter haben...bis jetzt.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Habe nächste woche 4 tage wettkampf.
> 
> Bin dann ev ned grad abkömmlich für euch.
> 
> ...



Von was für einem Wettkampf redest Du?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich mich auch grade gefragt.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

ist nen berufswettkampf...

Da werden die besten 6 leute hingeschickt um ihr bestes zu geben...

Die schweizer sind da ja immer vorne dabei


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)

Da ist es vielleicht gut, dass du kein doc bist


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ist nen berufswettkampf...
> 
> Da werden die besten 6 leute hingeschickt um ihr bestes zu geben...
> 
> Die schweizer sind da ja immer vorne dabei



Da hätte ich echt ein Problem mit ehemaligen Olympiasiegern und Ex-Profis als Kollegen!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

oooohhh ja. Zum glück ned.

Bei mir würden die patienten reihenweise sterben...dann doch eher noch bei meiner freundin als tierärztin...da sterben im moment aber auch die tiere reihenweise...3 stück in 3 tagen. Stress pur die letzten 3 tage für sie.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da hätte ich echt ein Problem mit ehemaligen Olympiasiegern und Ex-Profis als Kollegen!


 
in meinem team ist ein 3 facher olympiateilnehmer und ein 7-facher schweizer meister

das kommt gut mit mir als gurke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Sie den Beruf auch als Berufung ansieht kann ich mir das gut vorstellen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Nabend die Herren!  

Gelandet....

Was ein sch... Stresstag!




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Waaat? So lange unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> Sollte doch so ca. 4h dauern...



Eigentlich kommt das ganz gut hin mit 4h....   So hatten wir auch geplant. Hatten!



cpprelude schrieb:


> Was wird das nochmal für eine Kiste? Golf sechs GTI!?



Denke schon!? 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafuer geht doch mit den vielen Pferdchen der Rueckweg umso schneller!



Ebenfalls 2 h mehr wie geplant. Nur Unfälle wegen krassem Regen.  ...und Baustellen! 



unocz schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit spinning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Hi Matthias

Da sind immer gute MädelZ..   Sonst keine Ahnung davon. 



k_star schrieb:


> kennt jemand ne adresse wo man seinen rahmen chemisch entlacken und glasperlstrahlen lassen kann?



http://www.bikecolours.de/

Frag mal hier. Der ist ein paar km von mir weg, bzw. von meiner Arbeitsstelle. Der macht auch für Firmen, wie teilw. Storck ,Sachen...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich in Havanna!





Crimson_ schrieb:


> komischer Frauenname...







ohneworte schrieb:


> Hui, der Marcel lernt aber wirklich schnell!



...raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasend schnell!! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da ist es vielleicht gut, dass du kein doc bist



Hm, hat was von Dr. Alban! - Dessen Lieder haben auch schon einen Bart....


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was ein sch... Stresstag!
> 
> Ebenfalls 2 h mehr wie geplant. Nur Unfälle wegen krassem Regen.  ...und Baustellen!
> 
> Hm, hat was von Dr. Alban! - Dessen Lieder haben auch schon einen Bart....



Wenn man sich einen schönen Tag in der Autostadt als Biker machen will!

Solange Deiner nicht bei draufgegangen ist!

Puh!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

HaHa...   

Hüpfe gerade mal in der Dusche von Strahl zu Strahl, esse eine Kleinigkeit und bin dann wieder da....


Bis gleich


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Werbeaktion...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> HaHa...
> 
> Hüpfe gerade mal in der Dusche von Strahl zu Strahl, esse eine Kleinigkeit und bin dann wieder da....
> 
> ...



Fotos!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)

Geil! Dusche mit Internet 
Da will ich auch Fotos von.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2012)

ich geh mal in den keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich geh mal in den keller.



Da hast Du Deine Dusche und Deinen Internetanschluß?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2012)

Als zumindest hier ist im Keller ne Dusche und der INet Anschluss...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ihr Wortverdreher, ihr! 


Ich poste den jetzt einfach mal.
Hoffe das sieht nicht irgendwie blöde aus!? 
Mein alter Wagen ging zurück..





Trotzdem muss ich den Gürtel generell etwas enger schnallen, was Bikes jetzt angeht.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

Gab es wenigstens noch einen Sonderpreis wegen des bevorstehenden 7ers?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr Wortverdreher, ihr!
> 
> 
> Ich poste den jetzt einfach mal.
> ...



Weiß kostet in der Liste beim Golf kein Aufpreis!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Oktober 2012)

Abend zusammen
Was für ein tolles Feeling. Endlich mal wieder dreckiges Bike und schwere Beine. Bei uns leider bewölkt und jetzt wieder Regen. Aber 45km und 1200hm auf der erweiterten Heimrunde. War toll. 

N8 St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

@Jens
Das ist doch sowie bissl anders - da Mitarbeiterkonditionen.

Wie bei dir auch oder bei einem *BRAUN*-MA in Sachen Rasierer.  ...oder Lockenstab! 

Ich wollte keinen 7er. Bis der GTI davon kommt, das dauert noch. Bin doch so ungeduldig.
Außerdem hat der 6er inzwischen fast alle Kinderkrankheiten abgestellt.

Ist auch nur ein Auto....


----------



## daniel77 (14. Oktober 2012)

Schöner GTI 
Ein GTI muss weiss, schwarz oder rot sein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Daniel. 

Hatte 4x die Farbe geändert zw. ROT u. WEISS....  Unser Mädel in der Dispo ist fast durchgedreht... 

Weiß ist gut, günstig & stylisch. 
Habe einen Parkrempler an dem alten Golf an der St.stange rausgeschliffen. Ohne Probs.!
Auch Waschanlagenschlieren gibt´s bei Weiß nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Jens
> Das ist doch sowie bissl anders - da Mitarbeiterkonditionen.
> 
> Wie bei dir auch oder bei einem *BRAUN*-MA in Sachen Rasierer.  ...oder Lockenstab!
> ...



Der Sechser meiner besseren Hälfte ist jetzt gut 3 Jahre alt und läuft ohne Sorgen. Hat aber nur die 102er Maschine unter der Haube.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Sechser meiner besseren Hälfte ist jetzt gut 3 Jahre alt und läuft ohne Sorgen. Hat aber nur die 102er Maschine unter der Haube.



Jetzt muss ich überlegen..... Der 1,2L Turbo?


----------



## daniel77 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich zwischen schwarz und rot dann für:



entschieden 

Und Spass auf der Rückfahrt gehabt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Und auch ein 4türer!  Sieht mMn sogar besser aus.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich überlegen..... Der 1,2L Turbo?



Nö, 1,6er Sauger


----------



## daniel77 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, sind die Türen nicht so überdimensioniert.
Spiele nach der gestrigen Testfahrt mit dem Gedanken nächstes Jahr auf den Golf R zu wechseln....oder Edi 35....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, 1,6er Sauger




Jo,stimmt. Hätte ich vom Alter schon merken müssen.... verflixt. 



daniel77 schrieb:


> Ja, sind die Türen nicht so überdimensioniert.
> Spiele nach der gestrigen Testfahrt mit dem Gedanken nächstes Jahr auf den Golf R zu wechseln....oder Edi 35....



Schön, aber für mich nicht mehr sooo reizvoll. Der Autofetisch geht bei täglichem Kontakt doch arg verloren...
Hauptgrund für das Auto war die Angst vor´m Motorschaden am alten 160PS TSI.
Habe 4 defekte Motoren davon in Reihe vor meiner Krankenzeit gehabt.
Und Leistungsprobleme nach dem Update (Änderung Kennfeld ; Rücknahme vom Zündwinkel zur Unterdrückung von klopfender Verbrennung) hatte er auch.

Der 2.0 TFSI ist mMn der momentan empfehlenswerteste Motor im Konzern.
Und braucht eher weniger Futter als der 160er Twincharger.


Aber genug vom Auto!!!!  
Themenwewchsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jo,stimmt. Hätte ich vom Alter schon merken müssen.... verflixt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber hoffentlich nicht von Deinem Alter!

P.S. Der Themenwewchsel ist auch gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus. Bin müde.

Jens, wir hören voneinander. 



*G´Nacht* an alle


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Jetzt ist gleich erst einmal wieder arbeiten angesagt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jens!

Bei mir Doc....


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Bei mir Doc....



same procedure....


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2012)

Mooooin


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein paar kleine Fotos vom Wochenende.












werde wohl die roten Kappen drauf lassen. die schwarzen würden gar nicht mehr auffallen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Philipp,

das Giant gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Einzigster Kritikpunkt wäre in meinen Augen die Bremse.
Die passt mMn irgendwie besser an Custom-Ti-Räder oder pechschwarze Carbonrahmen.. Für moderne Alurahmen mit Hydoforming und bunte Carbonrahmen a la Trek, Scott, Speci passt's iwie nicht.
Oder du musst sie zerlegen, schwarz eloxieren lassen und somit aus dem Fokus holen.
Über die Funktion müssen wir nicht reden..... Top!
Mir gefällt sie auch!-Aber nicht an einem meiner Räder..

Die Bremse wirkt halt rau, kantig und technisch im Gegensatz zu den erwähnten Rahmen....

Liebe Grüsse
Marco


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Bremse bleibt.

Vielleicht könnte ich aber doch gegen eine neue XT tauschen. Die würde auch gut passen. Ich schau mir die heute mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sie funktioniert, lass sie doch dran. Ich finde sie schon ganz passend. Solange du da nicht gerade eine neongelbe Gustav dranbaust...


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

wäre auch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich find die Bremse geil, würde die auf jeden Fall behalten

Welche Bremse du nimmst is eigentlich egal, so lange es keine Elixir is


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das wäre etwas unglaubwürdig wenn ich jetzt ne Elixir nehme. Könnte auch ne Elixir R verbauen.

meine 7er ist jetzt weg. Hat bei Ebay leider nur 100 Euro gebracht. konnte ja keiner mit rechnen dass die Auktion genau dann endet wenn der Depp aus der Kapsel springt... Um 20:14 war die beendet...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich find die Bremse geil, würde die auf jeden Fall behalten
> 
> Welche Bremse du nimmst is eigentlich egal, so lange es keine Elixir is



Oder Hayes oder Formular...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Bremse bleibt.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte ich aber doch gegen eine neue XT tauschen. Die würde auch gut passen. Ich schau mir die heute mal an.


 
Hei, die bremse bleibt. Ansonsten zurück

Und nichts gegen die formula...fahr die dinger schon ne weile ohne probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2012)

An mein Rad für nächste Sasion wird wohl auch ne Formula kommen


----------



## BENDERR (15. Oktober 2012)

soooo, erster uni-tag im neuen semester überstanden..
direkt mal mit 2h gerätturnen um 10 uhr morgens gestartet


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab schon seit letzter Woche uni. Montags is mein längster Tag. 8:30 bis 17:30. Dafür is dann an den anderen Tagen wenig


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Oktober 2012)

Tzzz, sowas hätte ich im Studium auch gern mal gemacht (ich habe damals die Fristen verpasst, aber vermutlich wäre ich für Sportwissenschaften eh nicht genommen worden; mit meiner Wahl bin ich eh mehr als zufrieden).
Aber: diese Woche noch 3 Vorlesungen und das Semester ist rum (Prüfungen kommen aber natürlich noch).


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben schon in der letzten Septemberwoche angefangen...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

hallo jungs heute abend das letzte mal bis freitag...

noch ne kleine runde ins dunkel gedreht...

Da habt ihr glück heute, dass es so späht wurde. Sonst hättet ihr die ersten schneebilder gesehen Bei uns auf ca 1200hm geschneit.





bei night...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Das ist auch erst meine zweite Woche. Habe aber 3 mal pro Woche ganz asozial bis um 19:45. 
Dafür Montags, Mittwochs und Freitags jeweils nur eine Veranstaltung.
Dienstags und Donnerstags natürlich von 8-20h...


EDIT: Ich merke schon, mein Mitbewohner ist ein ganz großer Heimwerker. Hat immer alles möglich Werkzeug hier (auch Spannungsprüfer und Metallprüfer, Winkelschleifer usw). Blöderweise ist der erste Winkel für das Regalbrett in der Küche schon so schief


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2012)

Is bei mir auch so Dienstag bis Freitag nur 1-2 Veranstaltungen...gut dazu werden dann noch 1-2 Übungen/Tutorien kommen. Aber heut war echt lang. Vor allem hatte ich von 8:30 bis 17:30 in dem gleichen Hörsaal. Ich dachte ich könnte da mein Zelt aufbaun


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Jo das hab ich im ersten auch gehasst. 4x im selben Hörsaal nacheinander. Da sitzt man sich den Ar$ch soooo platt. Die Luft ist ungefähr so wie in der Sauna.

Gut war heute unsere Thermo Dozentin: "Benutzername: txxxb, Passwort: [email protected]$chb1u. Sie sehen wir versuchen ihnen das Leben so einfach wie möglich zu machen!"

Klar, Thermo hat ~80% Durchfallquote


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

hab gerade meine mails gecheggt...

Hallo 
                  Ihre Bestellung Nr. 120848168 wurde aktualisiert. Ihr Status lautet: Verschickt.
                  Ihre Bestellung wurde verschickt. - Your order has been shipped.
                                        Haben Sie Fragen zur Bestellung? Dann können Sie gerne per E-Mail an [email protected] mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen.                  
                           Herzliche Grüße
*bike-x-perts.com*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs heute abend das letzte mal bis freitag...
> 
> noch ne kleine runde ins dunkel gedreht...
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

ich war Heute auch noch mal 50 Kilometer unterwegs. Nur mit Höhenmetern kann ich nicht so glänzen und Schnee ist auch noch ganz weit weg.







Die Malereien an den Bäumen läßt mich für die nächsten Wochen das Schlimmste für die Trails befürchten!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab gerade meine mails gecheggt...
> 
> Hallo Jens Chiavi,
> Ihre Bestellung Nr. 120848168 wurde aktualisiert. Ihr Status lautet: Verschickt.
> ...



Na dann mal schauen wie lange der Paketdienst benötigt!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2012)

so sieht es bei uns an den bäumen auch aus. 
wenn die ganzen bäume gefällt werden wirds lustig.

werde jetzt erst mal ne pause machen, da mein linkes knie, bzw. die kniekehle ordentlich dick ist.
bin gestern so ruhig wie selten gefahren und hatte keine probleme, aber heute sieht das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so sieht es bei uns an den bäumen auch aus.
> wenn die ganzen bäume gefällt werden wirds lustig.
> 
> werde jetzt erst mal ne pause machen, da mein linkes knie, bzw. die kniekehle ordentlich dick ist.
> bin gestern so ruhig wie selten gefahren und hatte keine probleme, aber heute sieht das schon ganz anders aus.



Ich habe auch das Gefühl das da richtig Kahlschlag die nächsten Wochen bei uns betrieben wird.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

bei uns sind sie schon fleissig am fällen. Trails werden dann zu strassen umgebaut um die stämme zu holen

Gestern so geschehen. Angefangen mit einem geilen trail und aufgehört mit ner planierten piste...echt scheizze man.

Hoffe mal der schnee bleibt noch nen monat weg. Danach darf er kommen.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so sieht es bei uns an den bäumen auch aus.
> wenn die ganzen bäume gefällt werden wirds lustig.
> 
> werde jetzt erst mal ne pause machen, da mein linkes knie, bzw. die kniekehle ordentlich dick ist.
> bin gestern so ruhig wie selten gefahren und hatte keine probleme, aber heute sieht das schon ganz anders aus.




gute besserung. NE pause tut sicher mal gut. Sollte ich auch mal einlegen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei uns sind sie schon fleissig am fällen. Trails werden dann zu strassen umgebaut um die stämme zu holen
> 
> Gestern so geschehen. Angefangen mit einem geilen trail und aufgehört mit ner planierten piste...echt scheizze man.
> 
> Hoffe mal der schnee bleibt noch nen monat weg. Danach darf er kommen.



Jens, Du weißt doch: Du als Biker zerstörst die Natur!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute besserung. NE pause tut sicher mal gut. Sollte ich auch mal einlegen.



Machst Du doch jetzt!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute besserung. NE pause tut sicher mal gut. Sollte ich auch mal einlegen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Bei uns fällen sie auch extrem gerne an den Top ausgeschriebenen Wegen/Trails.
Da wird zum Beispiel die "Waldroute" mit vielen Schildern/Tafeln/Rastpunkten ausgebaut und zwischendrin fehlt dann gut 1km weil die Harvester gewütet haben 

Als das man die Wege wieder halbwegs herrichtet, sieht es nach Wochen noch aus wie auf nem Truppenübungsplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Machst Du doch jetzt!




stimmt...4 tage reichen ja

wir biker haben eben ein hartes leben...

So jungs ich muss schoon wieder gut8 und greets bis am wochenende...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2012)

N8 Jens und viel Spaß


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> stimmt...4 tage reichen ja
> 
> wir biker haben eben ein hartes leben...
> 
> So jungs ich muss schoon wieder gut8 und greets bis am wochenende...



bis denne!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ansonsten zurück



Du kannst sie offiziell zurückfordern.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Per Fristsetzung zurückfordern und mit dem Anwalt drohen!

Ganz oder gar nicht  

Zu 100% gefällt mir die Hope auch nicht am Giant. Mit anderen Deckeln - ja ich weiß  - könnte es aber besser aussehen.


----------



## cpprelude (15. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich poste den jetzt einfach mal.
> Hoffe das sieht nicht irgendwie blöde aus!?
> Mein alter Wagen ging zurück..


 
Nabend, gratuliere Marco . Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

*Hust*Sry *Hust*
Es überkam mich.

Ganz schlechtes Bild:


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Hust*Sry *Hust*
> Es überkam mich.
> 
> Ganz schlechtes Bild:



Die hatte ich bis Heute morgen auch noch auf Vorrat!


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2012)

Verdammt geiles Auto

Morgen erstmal So jez gehts mal kurz inne Uni und dann is Fitnesstudio und Rad angesagt


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Hust*Sry *Hust*
> Es überkam mich.
> 
> Ganz schlechtes Bild:



kurz zeit...geht garnicht!!!!!
Sieht hässlich aus


----------



## reddevil72 (16. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei uns sind sie schon fleissig am fällen. Trails werden dann zu strassen umgebaut um die stämme zu holen
> 
> Gestern so geschehen. Angefangen mit einem geilen trail und aufgehört mit ner planierten piste...echt scheizze man.
> 
> Hoffe mal der schnee bleibt noch nen monat weg. Danach darf er kommen.


 
Ist doch gut, MTB-Fahren soll ja in gewissen Teilen nur auf planierten Pisten erlaubt sein. Bei uns geht es aber im Moment in die andere Richtung. Die Kiesstrasse auf den Gurten gleicht nach den Holzfälleraktionen eher einem Trail. Mich freut's, die Spaziergänger mit Kinderwagen wohl weniger. Nur soviel zum Thema: Die Biker machen die Wege kaputt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Hust*Sry *Hust*
> Es überkam mich.
> 
> Ganz schlechtes Bild:



Passt viel besser und eckt farblich nicht so an.
Aber Meinungen sind verschieden..


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2012)

Solange die Bremsgriffe nicht aussehen wie die einer aktuellen HS33 (oder weiß sind), schere ich mich nicht so um's Aussehen der Bremsen. Wenn sie funktionieren und nicht gerade super schwer sind...


----------



## Mzungu (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage: Ich werd demnächst mein altes Giant für meine Freundin etwas aufpimpen, weil sie Interesse am MTB fahren geäußert hat. Das würde ich natürlich gern fotodokumentarisch im Forum festhalten (natürlich auch um dann die ein oder andere doofe Anfängerfrage stellen zu können...), bin mir aber leider nicht sicher wo es euch am liebsten wäre - hier im Unterboard, im Giant Unterboard oder doch wo ganz anders? Wäre da für etwas Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Ich würde im Bereich "Tech Talk" einen neuen Threat eröffnen...


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kurze Frage: Ich werd demnächst mein altes Giant für meine Freundin etwas aufpimpen, weil sie Interesse am MTB fahren geäußert hat. Das würde ich natürlich gern fotodokumentarisch im Forum festhalten (natürlich auch um dann die ein oder andere doofe Anfängerfrage stellen zu können...), bin mir aber leider nicht sicher wo es euch am liebsten wäre - hier im Unterboard, im Giant Unterboard oder doch wo ganz anders? Wäre da für etwas Hilfe sehr dankbar.



Ich finds spannend und würde dann einfach nur gern erfahren wo es dokumentiert wird. Ein eigener Threat ist natürlich immer was feines aber du wirst dann auch wirklich einige Fotos zeigen müssen. Sonst macht man sich ganz schnell unbeliebt und solch ein Threat ist auch recht sinnlos wenn da nichts gezeigt wird. Um welches Bike handelt es sich denn genau?

Die Shimano fliegt wieder. Die wiegt etwa 150g mehr als die Hope und das geht ja nun mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Hope kommt auch geiler, mach halt nur paar andere Deckel drauf!


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2012)

habe ja noch schwarze hier liegen. Leider aber ohne Flagge.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Guuuuut, dann würde ich die nehmen!!!!  


Oder eine Seite XT, eine Seite Hope...  Hat auch nicht jeder, Philipp.


Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guuuuut, dann würde ich die nehmen!!!!
> 
> 
> Oder eine Seite XT, eine Seite Hope...  Hat auch nicht jeder, Philipp.
> ...


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Dann hol Dir nen Edding und mal die selber drauf! 
Aber dass die leichter ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Wollte eigentlich meine M4 auch mal wiegen und nun habe ich gestern den Rahmen getauscht und wieder vergessen sie an die Kern zu hängen!
Muss ich dann wieder den nächsten Wechsel abwarten und versuchen dran zu denken.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Hust*Sry *Hust*
> Es überkam mich.
> 
> Ganz schlechtes Bild:


...Individualität und so... 

Das hätte ich jetzt nicht von dir erwartet...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

so selten sind die roten x-king gar nicht. 






jens, deine hast du nicht zufällig gewogen?


----------



## Mzungu (16. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich finds spannend und würde dann einfach nur gern Erfahren wo es dokumentiert wird. ein eigener Threat ist natürlich immer was feines aber du wirst dann auch wirklich einige Fotos zeigen müssen. Sonst macht man sich ganz schnell unbeliebt und solch ein Threat ist auch recht sinnlos wenn da nichts gezeigt wird. Um welches Bike handelt es sich denn genau?



Hab ich gemacht - weiter geht es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9976856#post9976856


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so selten sind die roten x-king gar nicht. :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

ach stimmt, du hast die ja auch.
was wiegen deine?

meine beiden um 550 g.
bisschen viel, aber fÃ¼r 30â¬ incl. konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es die nur in 29"? Goggle sagt gar nichts.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

die reifen gibts auch in 26".

allerdings ist diese variante normalerweise nicht so erhältlich.
zum glück gibts leute die sich ein rad mit solchen reifen (z.b. univega) kaufen und diese dann gleich, noch neu verkaufen.


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Hm, sowas dachte ich mir schon. War mal vor Jahren an paar Hutchinson Cobra Redwall dran und die wurden auch nur für Cannondale gefertigt. Aber die hatten halt ne richtige rote Wand. Das schmale wie bei den Contis ist schöner!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

H+S hat sie in 26" und grün im Angebot!  


Hallo Veikko!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hier

Klick


*EDIT:  Race King, keine X-KIng. Sorry*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Marco - ich WILL ROT!!!!! 

Moin, mein Bester!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Aber Grün ist doch gelber als Rot.....   
















DU und DEINE Extrawurst immer.....tzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe aber zu den grünen Streifen kein passendes Trikot!


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...Individualität und so...
> 
> Das hätte ich jetzt nicht von dir erwartet...




ahja...

HÄ??? Son Quatsch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Tata......


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Nun auch noch über Brillenträger lustig machen!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2012)

Haha 
Ihr seid zu geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe doch selbst Eine!! 


Hängt seit Jahren aber nur symbolisch am Autospiegel....


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ahja...
> 
> HÄ??? Son Quatsch


Ja.


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2012)

ey Marco, heute wieder gut drauf? 
finde die grünen und roten Streifen ziemlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Oktober 2012)

moin...

oh denn Marco gehts wieder besser


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Philipp, ich geb´mein Bestes! 

Naja, bin bis einschl. Mittwoch noch zu Hause....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> oh denn *Marco gehts wieder besser*




Hi Maik!


Neeee, nicht wirklich!
Der Marco wird operiert werden müssen. So der Stand der Dinge.

Die Saison ist für mich rum....


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

MORGEN ist aber schon Mittwoch, Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir für den hinweis!!!  Hätte es fast vergessen...


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Gern doch! Werde dich morgen Früh nochmal dran erinnern!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Maik!
> 
> 
> Neeee, nicht wirklich!
> ...


 
ohdas klingt ja nicht gut...

die arme Psyche...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so selten sind die roten x-king gar nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, war mir egal!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Die ersten Schritte klingen schon ....ähm, naja:

Fotos von der Nase aus allen Richtungen machen  -wegen Vorherbilder- , Hautsteg zw. den Nasenlöchern von unten auftrennen und die Nasenscheidenwand nach unten rausziehen.. 
Dann schlabbert die Nase so entspannt rum, dass man mit Werkzeug rechtwinklig nach R und L i.d. Kieferhöhlen kann...
Bissl Bohren, Stemmen, ausschaben....., die Nasenscheidewand vor dem Einsetzen richten/gerade klopfen....  usw..


:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tata......


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

warum denn bilder?

gibt doch auch videos.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUaJdTq2ccE"]HNO 019 Nasenscheidewand OP - SD PAL / HNO 019 nasal septum    - SD PAL - YouTube[/nomedia]


muss morgen oder übermorgen auch mal zum arzt wegen meiner knie.
leider hat der empfohlene arzt meiner arbeitskollegin nur schlechte bewertungen im netz. mal schauen ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die ersten Schritte klingen schon ....ähm, naja:
> 
> Fotos von der Nase aus allen Richtungen machen  -wegen Vorherbilder- , Hautsteg zw. den Nasenlöchern von unten auftrennen und die Nasenscheidenwand nach unten rausziehen..
> Dann schlabbert die Nase so entspannt rum, dass man mit Werkzeug rechtwinklig nach R und L i.d. Kieferhöhlen kann...
> ...


Das hört sich ja -lecker- an


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Philipp, ich geb´mein Bestes!
> 
> Naja, bin bis einschl. Mittwoch noch zu Hause....



Ich habe da mal was zum Einbremsen!

Bin Heute das erste mal seit August wieder mal auf Deistertour gewesen und es klappt wieder recht gut. 26 Kilometer mit 660 Höhenmetern in einer Stunde und 45 Minuten bei allerdings bescheidenem Wetter!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die ersten Schritte klingen schon ....ähm, naja:
> 
> Fotos von der Nase aus allen Richtungen machen  -wegen Vorherbilder- , Hautsteg zw. den Nasenlöchern von unten auftrennen und die Nasenscheidenwand nach unten rausziehen..
> Dann schlabbert die Nase so entspannt rum, dass man mit Werkzeug rechtwinklig nach R und L i.d. Kieferhöhlen kann...
> ...



Fast wie einen Kotflügel ausbeulen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Oktober 2012)

denke aber auch sehr unangenehm und schmerzhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum denn bilder?
> 
> gibt doch auch videos.
> HNO 019 Nasenscheidewand OP - SD PAL / HNO 019 nasal septum    - SD PAL - YouTube














:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fast wie einen Kotflügel ausbeulen!




Da denkt man an nix böses und wieder setzt EINER einen drauf.....


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:



Jetz hat Kai Dich noch richtig ermutigt!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Maik,

haste bestellt?????????????????????


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2012)

Boah wie eklig. Das klingt nicht nach Kotflügel ausbeulen sondern nach Frontschaden und Kühlerwechsel. 
ist denn auch sicher, dass das hilft?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da denkt man an nix böses und wieder setzt EINER einen drauf.....



Hast Du etwas anderes erwartet?


Ansonsten steht ein Teil des größten Fahrradgroßhändlers in Europa in Flammen. Da geht es richtig ab:

http://www.kreiszeitung.de/nachrich...unternehmen-hartje-steht-flammen-2551292.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ui, nicht schön!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:



ich glaube mit sowas könnte ich besser leben als wenn mir im knie rumgeschnippelt wird.

außerdem ist das ja nur nen virtueller ablauf. richtige videos gibts da ja auch noch.

habe mich gestern in der mittagspause mal etwas übers knie, betreffend baker-zyste belesen und war froh, dass kein spiegel in der nähe war. ich hatte echt das gefühl ich kippe gleich aus den latschen. 

zu hause habe ich das ganze dann noch mal ausprobiert und musste mich danacherst mal hinlegen. ging gar nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

kommt das mit den großbränden bei radhändlern jetzt in mode?

war im frühjahr nicht irgendwas bei rose?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hast du nur gelegentlich Schmerzen oder was genau?

"Knie" ist auch ein schxxx Thema. Komplex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kommt das mit den großbränden bei radhändlern jetzt in mode?
> 
> war im frühjahr nicht irgendwas bei rose?



Das ist aber eine ganz andere Dimension als bei Rose!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

ich habe keine schmerzen, aber es fühlt sich im rechten knie etwas, und im linken knie etwas mehr komisch an.

beschreiben kann ich das auch nicht richtig. links ists etwas taub im bereich der kniekehle und oberen wade.
die kniekehlen sind geschwollen. rechts nur nen bisschen, aber links schon recht doll.

ekelig!


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Fußball war ja auch lustig! Führen 4:0 und spielen 4:4!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2012)

Wieso, wo hat's jetzt gebrannt? Guten Abend in die Runde. Maik beehrt uns auch mal wieder 



InoX schrieb:


> ahja...
> 
> HÄ??? Son Quatsch




Eine Anspielung auf die Sache mit der Individualität eines neuen Cannondales, *falls* es nicht klick gemacht hat. Liest sich zumindest so.

Wegen meines Knies bin ich auch gerade wieder (weil die eh wieder auf Monate ausgebucht sein werden) auf der Suche nach einem Orthopäden in Berlin, aber irgendwie sind die (laut Internetbewertungen) entweder schlecht oder arrogant...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe keine schmerzen, aber es fühlt sich im rechten knie etwas, und im linken knie etwas mehr komisch an.
> 
> beschreiben kann ich das auch nicht richtig. links ists etwas taub im bereich der kniekehle und oberen wade.
> die kniekehlen sind geschwollen. rechts nur nen bisschen, aber links schon recht doll.
> ...




Links habe ich unter der Kniescheibe ein.....ich sag mal "Knorpelding", irgendwann mal nach ´nem Snowboardsturz gemerkt. Aber noch problemlos.
Meine Knöchel knacken machmal temperaturabhängig so laut und kontinuierlich, Mitfahrer suchen die Ursache immer am Bike...."Lager defekt?"...
Laut Orthopäde aber i.O.!

ABER rechts habe ich manchmal sowas ähnliches nach starker Belastung..
Fühlt sich an wie ein Wasserkissen i.d. Kniekehle, leichtes Ziehen...   Ist aber nach wenigen Tagen weg.
Wenn ich viel Wandere, gerade bergab z.B. tritt das auf..


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Fußball war ja auch lustig! Führen 4:0 und spielen 4:4!!!



Geht gar nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Mal was Ernstes:                 (      )

Gibt´s eigentlich schon Geschenkideen für eure Mädels/Frauen?
Wollte es keinem verraten, aber dieses Jahr ist Xmas am 24.12. ....

Ich weiß, ich weiß....kommt überraschend, aber ist so..


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieso, wo hat's jetzt gebrannt? Guten Abend in die Runde. Maik beehrt uns auch mal wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe verstanden wollte nur nicht drauf eingehen. Soll er doch fahren was er will. Mache ich ja auch. Ist leichter so. in diesem Sinne, prost und gute Nacht.

PS: schöne Grüße von Sascha.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal was Ernstes:                 (      )
> 
> Gibt´s eigentlich schon Geschenkideen für eure Mädels/Frauen?
> Wollte es keinem verraten, aber dieses Jahr ist Xmas am 24.12. ....
> ...



Ich habe hier aber noch ein Problem vorweg, sie hat am 22.11. noch Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe verstanden wollte nur nicht drauf eingehen. Soll er doch fahren was er will. Mache ich ja auch. Ist leichter so. in diesem Sinne, prost und gute Nacht.
> 
> PS: schöne Grüße von Sascha.



Grüße zurück!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

über sowas mache ich mir keine gedanken.

was fest steht ist, dass ich heiligmorgen mit nem kumpel in die stadt gehe und ordentlich feiern werde. 
dem mädel, welches ich dort vielleicht kennenlerne, dem brauche ich noch nichts schenken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe hier aber noch ein Problem vorweg, sie hat am 22.11. noch Geburtstag!



Guter Monat! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Grüße zurück!


Auch von mir! 



k_star schrieb:


> über sowas mache ich mir keine gedanken.
> 
> was fest steht ist, dass ich heiligmorgen mit nem kumpel in die stadt gehe und ordentlich feiern werde.
> dem mädel, welches ich dort vielleicht kennenlerne, dem brauche ich noch nichts schenken.



Was ist heiligmorgen????    Der Morgen am 25.12. ?

Guten Einstellung! Und "nein", der Dame musst du nix schenken! 
Musst ihr nicht mal deinen richtigen Namen sagen.....


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

na heiligmorgen, das ist der morgen von heiligabend.

in meiner heimatstadt ist immer großer volksauflauf. alle die dem weihnachtstress entflüchten wollen treffen sich ab ca. 11 uhr in der stadt. 
schlittschuhbahn, buden, kneipe mit guter musik und warmer kakao und tee.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> na heiligmorgen, das ist der morgen von heiligabend.
> 
> in meiner heimatstadt ist immer großer volksauflauf. alle die dem weihnachtstress entflüchten wollen treffen sich ab ca. 11 uhr in der stadt.
> schlittschuhbahn, buden, kneipe mit guter musik und warmer kakao und tee.



Okay. Schön! Klingt gut..

Woher kommst du nochmal?  War doch gar nicht so weit weg von mir....!?


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> über sowas mache ich mir keine gedanken.
> 
> was fest steht ist, dass ich heiligmorgen mit nem kumpel in die stadt gehe und *ordentlich feiern* werde.
> dem mädel, welches ich dort vielleicht kennenlerne, dem brauche ich noch nichts schenken.




... warmer Kakao und Tee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

da wo die weser einen großen bogen macht ...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... warmer Kakao und Tee.



und warme fruchtschorle.


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Na gut - dass hast Du uns verheimlicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da wo die weser einen großen bogen macht ...



Och....Kai.... wir haben nach 23 Uhr. .....


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> na heiligmorgen, das ist der morgen von heiligabend.
> 
> in meiner heimatstadt ist immer großer volksauflauf. alle die dem weihnachtstress entflüchten wollen treffen sich ab ca. 11 uhr in der stadt.
> schlittschuhbahn, buden, kneipe mit guter musik und warmer kakao und tee.



Dann muss ich wohl den Morgen auch mal nach Minden fahren!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na gut - dass hast Du uns verheimlicht!



Warum, hast du´n Fruchtschorlenfetisch???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl den Morgen auch mal nach *Minden* fahren!



Danke, das war´s!


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Nö, eigentlich nur nen Reifenfetisch - da steh ich aber zu!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl den Morgen auch mal nach Minden fahren!



Wir können uns dort treffen.....  
Was denkst du Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Och....Kai.... wir haben nach 23 Uhr. .....



Nein nicht in Niedersachsen (die Textzeile stammt aus dem Niedersachsenlied!) und erst nicht in HB (wo man eben jenes Lied auf den örtlichen Fußballverein umgetextet hat)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nur nen Reifenfetisch - da steh ich aber zu!




Keine Angst - erfährt hier keiner!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nur nen Reifenfetisch - da steh ich aber zu!



Aha, Gummi!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wir können uns dort treffen.....
> Was denkst du Jens?



Gute Idee, mal sehen ob es da eine angenehme Bahnverbindung gibt! Ansonsten muss ich dann halt mit dem Auto fahren und mich bei der Fruchtschorle zurückhalten.


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Na ich reib da ja nicht mein Geschlecht dran!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

juhu, das niveau ist wieder da.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aha, Gummi!



Aha...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Angst - erfährt hier keiner!



Nie nich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na ich reib da ja nicht mein Geschlecht dran!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> juhu, das niveau ist wieder da.



Neeeeeeeeee, lass stecken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aha...



Figur extrem geil! kenne sie aber persönlich und der Rest ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Na gut Marco, daran vlt. doch! 
Aber wo DU nur immer so schnell die Bilder her holst!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeee, lass stecken!!!



Wo drin?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na gut Marco, daran vlt. doch!
> Aber wo DU hur immer so schnell die Bilder her holst!



Hat der mit Sicherheit ein gut sortiertes Archiv auf dem Rechner!


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

Da weiß ich auch wie dem seine Spindtür von innen aussieht!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

niveau ...

das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn ich mit meiner kollegin in der frühstückspause zum kaffeautomaten gehe, sie schon dort ist und mir zuruft: "nimmst du ne latte?"

gut, dass der flur meistens leer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

@kai

Hier: 
https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=minden&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47ba7404fae075b3:0xd0f08c41845c0955,Minden&gl=de&ei=bs59ULeGPI7LtAa1tICwBg&sqi=2&ved=0CC0Q8gEwAQ

????


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

mein jetziger wohnort, aber die textzeile beschreibt noch was anderes.

wobei eine andere zeile in dem lied sogar fast punktgenau den ort der party an heiligmorgen beschreibt.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> niveau ...
> 
> das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn ich mit meiner kollegin in der frühstückspause zum kaffeautomaten gehe, sie schon dort ist und mir zuruft: "nimmst du ne latte?"
> 
> gut, dass der flur meistens leer ist.



Puh, das macht mir gerade Angst das Dir ne Latte angeboten wird!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat der mit Sicherheit ein gut sortiertes Archiv auf dem Rechner!





------------------------------------------------------------------


Google ist dein Freund!


Nein, ich habe sie mal auf einer Messe (nicht die in Friedrichshafen gesehen     ).


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [/IMG]



Das Bild wird mir auf dem IPad leider nur als Fragezeichen dargestellt.

Edit

Jetzt funzt der Link!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eine Anspielung auf die Sache mit der Individualität eines neuen Cannondales, *falls* es nicht klick gemacht hat. Liest sich zumindest so.
> 
> Wegen meines Knies bin ich auch gerade wieder (weil die eh wieder auf Monate ausgebucht sein werden) auf der Suche nach einem Orthopäden in Berlin, aber irgendwie sind die (laut Internetbewertungen) entweder schlecht oder arrogant...


Geeenau.

Dann geh doch zum arroganten Doc... 



InoX schrieb:


> Habe verstanden wollte nur nicht drauf eingehen.  Soll er doch fahren was er will. Mache ich ja auch. Ist leichter so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für mich ist es nur widersprüchlich, dass du einerseits meinst, dass Bikes von Cannondale Mainstream sind und du jetzt deine Custom Hope gegen eine XT tauschst, welche nun wirklich nichts besonderes ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Bild wird mir auf dem IPad leider nur als Fragezeichen dargestellt.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Jetzt funzt der Link!



Musst unter der *preview* gugge...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey
> Geeenau.
> 
> Dann geh doch zum arroganten Doc...
> ...



Moin Constantin,

Alles klar bei Dir?

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Du meinst aber jetzt nicht unseren Onkel Doc Jens?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> Alles klar bei Dir?
> 
> ...


Danke, geht schon.

Freu mich schon auf die Tage ab Donnerstag... tolles Wetter, warm und ich hab Zeit zum Biken


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke, geht schon.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die Tage ab Donnerstag... tolles Wetter, warm und ich hab Zeit zum Biken



Ich muss dann wohl leider arbeiten. Aber für einen Nightride am Donnerstag wird es wohl reichen und die Folgetage mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo????????????????????????????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Eben gesehen:

Die Verwarnungspunkte unten im Fenster...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hey
> Geeenau.
> 
> Dann geh doch zum arroganten Doc...



Ja, muss ich dann wohl. Solange es hilft, soll's mir recht sein. Da muss endlich mal Ruhe sein.
Ich habe einen am Ku'damm gefunden, der scheinbar ganz gut und Sportmediziner ist. Und da ich ab Januar in der Nähe arbeite, kommt mir das gelegen.

Was soll der der Quatsch mit den Verwarnungen ständig? Andere Leute dürfen doch auch jeden Scheiß posten.
Oh, man kann sogar sehen, von wem die ist. Alles klar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, muss ich dann wohl. Solange es hilft, soll's mir recht sein. *Da muss endlich mal Ruhe sein*.
> Ich habe einen *am Ku'damm* gefunden, der scheinbar ganz gut und Sportmediziner ist. Und da ich ab Januar* in der Nähe arbeite*, kommt mir das gelegen.
> 
> Was soll der der Quatsch mit den Verwarnungen ständig? Andere Leute dürfen doch auch jeden Scheiß posten.
> Oh, man kann sogar sehen, von wem die ist. Alles klar.




Cool, dann kannste ja mal vorbei kommen 

Wo? PN


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

Haste PN...

Übrigens, falls noch irgendwer 'ne alte Kurbel braucht, CRC verkauft gerade welche...

580/582er LX

570er LX

Die 570er müsste sogar noch eine mit Vierkant sein, oder? Komisch, dass die da jetzt sowas raushauen.
Aber 'ne LX mit Hollowtech II für 60 Tacken is schon nicht schlecht eigentlich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


PN: Gerade entdeckt 


...kein schlechtes Angebot...


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

manchmal ists komisch bei CRC. Die scheinen in ihrem Lager manchmal für längere Zeit den Überblick zu verlieren.

Schade dass die 580er nicht schwarz ist. Die Hone ist mir zu teuer wenn sie dann mal in der Bucht auftaucht. Die würde super an Bellas Rad passen...


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eben gesehen:
> 
> Die Verwarnungspunkte unten im Fenster...



Moin,

Bei den Beleidigungen und persoehnlichen Angriffen und den wildesten Spamereien in anderen Threads wird überhaupt nicht eingegriffen und Du bekommst Punkte für solche Nichtigkeiten.

Irgendwie kann ich die Verhältnismäßigkeit hier in keiner Form erkennen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja dass die Mods es anscheinend nicht so richtig drauf haben ist ja bereits bekannt.
 @bikeaddicted: Die Hope ist doch auch nur ein etwas seltenerer Standard. Die gibts ja auch überall zu kaufen. In der Mini Pro X2 Version vielleicht nicht aber die Teile sind ja schon alle normal.

 Muss mal wieder den Dremel zücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, bei der Aufregung ganz vergessen: Moin zusammen!


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## BENDERR (17. Oktober 2012)

Moooorgen!


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Moooooooooooooooooooin

Ich bin immernoch fleißig am grübeln, was ich mir für nächste Saison Aufbaue. Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein 29" und ein 26" Rad
Da muss ich glaub ich noch ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen. 
Na andere Lösung wäre ja ein 29er mit Staar und Federgabel, die man je nach Rennstrecke wechselt. Für den Tune Steuersatz gibt es ja auch ersatzkonen...Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Man kann nie genug Rad haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Klar, es scheitert aber am plöden Geld Sonst würde ich mir auch einfach ein 26 und ein 29er dahin stellen Ich kann mir halt einfach nur ein wirkliches Racebike leisten...Das mit der Starrgabel wäre halt ne überlegung für die ganzen Sauerlandballermarathons.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Grad mit Starrgabel dürfte 29" eine Macht sein. Da lässt sich wohl recht einfach was richtig schnelles aufbauen. 
Für die Marathons reicht es dann allemal und für die XC-Rennen baust eben um.


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich das Rad meiner Freundin auf starr umbaue und noch etwas dran mache. Eine Surly 1x1 ran wäre schon ganz schön. Derzeit ist ein Manitou Axel verbaut. Die federt nicht, bei meiner Freundin noch weniger, und wiegt über 2,5kg.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenns nicht allzu technisch ist reichen fette Reifen allemal aus


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Joa, mal sehen ob ich so viele XC Rennen fahre, die Federgabel hab ich eher für die 24h Rennen eingeplant. Gerade da sollten die 29" Kraftsparend sein...

XC werde ich wohl rein Terminplanmäßig nur in Solingen, Wetter(da isses ja net mehr eindeutig, ob XC Marathon oder Stundenrennen) und dann halt evtl in Remscheid mitfahren

So bis später leute, ich fahr mal eben in die Uni


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Mal eben 

Ich warte auf die Handwerker...


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Im Bikemarkt gibts gerade eine Surly. 35 sind auch ok aber die sieht schon ziemlich arg aus. Felgenbremsen sollen auch bleiben. An dem Rad gibts richtig Potential.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich glaube die neue GoPro könnte mir gefallen

http://gopro.com

http://youtu.be/V4GQ6vbX_k8

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/gopro-hd-hero3/

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Super geil!
Sowas hängt mir auch noch mal raus! Ist schon ziemlich lässig, wobei mir die kleine wohl reichen würde 

Hab ja bald Purzeltach...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin miteinander!

Hier leuchten ja nur grüne Punkte neben den Benutzerbildern..  
Ich werde im nächsten Leben auch Student! 
Mit dem Marcus zusammen! 

Heute ist mein letzter Kranktag  - morgen muss ich wieder meinen Körper und meine Seele verkaufen, zu jedem Schai$$ _Amen_ sagen und immer die Uhr im Blick behalten....
Das sind 4 Dinge auf einmal.. 

Abwarten wann die OP ansteht. Habe aber schon Schiss..
3-4 Wochen werde ich dann zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind doch mental bei dir 
Und die Studis sogar hier im Forum um über irgendwelchen sinnlosen Krempel zu texten.

So die Handwerker waren angekündigt für 8-14 Uhr, wenn die bis dahin nicht hier waren schwing ich mich einfach aufs Rad. Lass mir doch nicht meinen freien Tag versauen...


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Gopro sieht recht anständig aus. Besonders die Auflösung der Black Edition.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Hast du die doitschen Preise gesehen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Da ich selbst im Handwerk -mit dem achso tollen goldenen Boden...HaHa..  ...wo denn?. - tätig bin, erkläre ich dir das mal kurz auf diesem Weg:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxWNQ2paWO4"]Polen am Bau - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dann verstehtst du deren Terminplan... 
Kpl. anhören - ist recht witzig!

Gruß


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich gucks mir mal an wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Super witzig


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So die Handwerker waren angekündigt für 8-14 Uhr, wenn die bis dahin nicht hier waren schwing ich mich einfach aufs Rad. Lass mir doch nicht meinen freien Tag versauen...



Hattest du schon einmal einen Termin zum Freischalten eines Telefonanschlusses? Meist bekommst du die Ansage, dass der Techniker zwischen 08:00 und 16:00 kommt... Das kommt besonders gut, wenn man gerade anfängt zu studieren, noch niemanden kennt, der vor Ort sein kann und Vorlesungen hat...



InoX schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> manchmal ists komisch bei CRC. Die scheinen in ihrem Lager manchmal für längere Zeit den Überblick zu verlieren.
> 
> Schade dass die 580er nicht schwarz ist. Die Hone ist mir zu teuer wenn sie dann mal in der Bucht auftaucht. Die würde super an Bellas Rad passen...



Finde ich sehr komisch, zumal die auch noch die XT Kurbel mit Octalink haben... Sowas gibt es sonst nirgendwo mehr in neu und mit Garantie... Also wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir 'n paar LX und XT Kurbeln zurücklegen. Die LX fand ich immer ziemlich gut mit der Technik zu dem Preis. Für'n Zweitrad ideal, da auch billiger als 'ne aktuelle Deore.


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Musst denen einfach mal ne Ansage machen. Das klappt fast immer.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hattest du schon einmal einen Termin zum Freischalten eines Telefonanschlusses? Meist bekommst du die Ansage, dass der Techniker zwischen 08:00 und 16:00 kommt... Das kommt besonders gut, wenn man gerade anfängt zu studieren, noch niemanden kennt, der vor Ort sein kann und Vorlesungen hat...




Telekom hat mich nur gefragt ob ich den Nachnamen des Vormieters habe und den wollten sie dann wissen.
Dann haben sie den Anschluss von draußen freigeschaltet und ich musste nicht anwesend sein 

- Im Video auch "8-14 Uhr"  -


EDIT: Wow, jetzt haben sie die Heizungszähler getauscht, aber festgestellt, dass sie keine Ersatzzähler fürs Warmwasser haben und in ein paar Wochen nochmal wiederkommen müssen. Zum Kotzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da ich selbst im Handwerk -mit dem achso tollen goldenen Boden...HaHa..  ...wo denn?. - tätig bin, erkläre ich dir das mal kurz auf diesem Weg:
> 
> Polen am Bau - YouTube
> 
> ...



Den kenne ich, schon alt aber immer noch gut!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Telekom hat mich nur gefragt ob ich den Nachnamen des Vormieters habe und den wollten sie dann wissen.
> Dann haben sie den Anschluss von draußen freigeschaltet und ich musste nicht anwesend sein
> 
> - Im Video auch "8-14 Uhr"  -
> ...



ich stehe hier jetzt seit 2,5 Stunden im Stau auf der A2, das ist wirklich zum Kotzen!


----------



## BENDERR (17. Oktober 2012)

soo, daheim von der uni.
morgen noch 1x von 16-18 uhr und dann wochenende 
mein stundenplan ist echt fantastisch dieses semester


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

immer noch Stau...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist auf der A2 nicht ein Autotransporter abgefackelt?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie? Jens macht Randale auf der A2 und regt sich auch noch über den Stau auf? tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mal eben
> 
> Ich warte auf die Handwerker...



Joa hatte heute nur eine Veranstaltung..bei mir Konzentriert sich alles auf Mo und Do


Bin Starrgabel wäre schon was, würde damit dann wohl unter die 9kg kommenHat jemand erfahrungen mit der DT Swiss XRR?
Die Niner gefällt mir eigentlich besser, aber die kostet viel mehr


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Die hier gabs mal fÃ¼r 150â¬ http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCAR29RACE/on_one_carbon_29er_race_fork

Wollte ich eigentlich bestellen, bis mir die DT Ã¼ber den weg gelaufen ist.


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber die hat ein tapered Steuerrohr, wollte ja wahrscheinlich  auf Basis vom Lithium Rahmen von Poison aufbaun, der hat 1 1/8


EDIT: Gibts ja auch in 1 1/8, wobei ich net weiß, wie dieses nach "vorgebogene" eingebaut aussieht, ich glaub da gefällt mir die DT oder Niner besser.
Hat ja nur 450mm EBL, kommt dann beim 29er wahrscheinlich seeehr tief.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist nicht wirklich ´ne schöne Gabel.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Musst denen einfach mal ne Ansage machen. Das klappt fast immer.



Das war schon ein Krampf, den überhaupt zu mir zu bewegen, ohne extra zahlen zu müssen. Beim ersten Termin musste ich nämlich absagen und das haben die von Alice/O2 nicht ganz weitergegeben, sodass ich beim zweiten Mal zahlen sollte.
Dann kamen noch ständig Leute zum Zähler ablesen und Rauchmelder montieren/prüfen...

So, ich habe mir gerade das WE verbaut, weil ich einen langen Übersetzungsauftrag angenommen habe. Uargh... Aber was soll's, Geld kann man immer mal gebrauchen.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich ´ne schöne Gabel.....



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, sieht etwas gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig aus.
Weiter unten ist die mit durchgehend 1 1/8 auch fÃ¼r 150â¬


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist auf der A2 nicht ein Autotransporter abgefackelt?



Kreuz Braunschweig?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

crimson_ schrieb:


> stimmt, sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
> Weiter unten ist die mit durchgehend 1 1/8 auch für 150



195


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde nichts Genaues mehr.


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kreuz Braunschweig?



Wieso? Stehste immer noch im Stau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 195



Fu! Seit wann kommt denn dieses Währungseinstelldings nicht mehr automatisch?


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2012)

Auf der A2 steht man doch eigentlich immer im Stau, gerade zwischen Braunschweig und Hannover.


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Hm, stimmt wohl und ist immer noch so.
Bin 2003 da weggezogen aber bis dahin stand ich auch oft dort rum.


----------



## BENDERR (17. Oktober 2012)

die dt swiss bin ich mal gefahren.. fand ich - für eine starrgabel - echt komfortabel.
hab halt keinen richtigen vergleich, da ich nur 1x kurz mit der dt gefahrne bin und 1 tag später das gleiche rad mit ner sid drin.

aber der besitzer des rades war von der gabel auch sehr angetan.
so, bin wieder raus bis morgen - fahre noch zur freundin. gn8


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

Bin die DT bzw den baugleichen Vorgänger Pace RC 31 drei Jahre lang gefahren. Ist so komfortabel dass ich sie bei einfachen Marathons (z.B. Willingen) eingesetzt hab. Passt auch in 29er, hatte die letztes Jahr in mein Scale 29 eingebaut.
Vorher hatte ich sie in meinem 05er Zaskar.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist einfach die schönste Starrgabel, finde ich.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bin die DT bzw den baugleichen Vorgänger Pace RC 31 drei Jahre lang gefahren.



das ist blödsinn. sorry!

die pace und dt haben nichts, bis auf die ähnliche optik, gemeinsam.

die dt ist vollcarbon und die pace hatte eine alukrone mit eingeklebten gabelscheiden.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist blödsinn. sorry!
> 
> die pace und dt haben nichts, bis auf die ähnliche optik, gemeinsam.
> 
> die dt ist vollcarbon und die pace hatte eine alukrone mit eingeklebten gabelscheiden.



Aaaaalso, Pace wurde von DT gekauft (2006), eine zeitlang wurden die Pace Gabeln einfach mit DT Stickern versehen und so auch verkauft z.B. RC 31 und RC 39. 
Das Pendanz zu von mir erwähnten RC 31 war/ist die DT XRR. Später/jetzt wurde die XRR mit Carbonkrone gebaut und unterscheidet sich auch nur ebn durch die Krone.

Hier mal ein Bild vom "Blödsinn" ohne Carbonkrone:

http://imageshack.us/f/367/dtswissxrrsltiap8.jpg/


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

Hab Nachsicht, Kai ist ja noch jung und unerfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2012)

Waren die Starrgabeln von DT nicht (zumindest anfangs) nur umgelabelt?

Edit: Tab zu lange auf, habe zu lange gewartet, lag aber richtig


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab Nachsicht, Kai ist ja noch jung und unerfahren!



soll er sich mal nicht in der Wortwahl vergreifen.......


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

ok, aber die aktuelle xrr, welche hier in betracht gezogen wird, hat nichts mit dem ersten modell gemeinsam. (das modell war mir unbekannt, bzw. gerade nicht im sinn.)

wenn ich mir die test auf twentynineinches.com oder berichte im twentyniner.ch forum angucke, dann ist die aktuelle dt alles andere als komfortabel.


testberichte verschiedener gabeln:

http://twentynineinches.com/cats/29er/forks-29er/page/7/
http://twentynineinches.com/cats/29er/forks-29er/page/6/

http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2752&p=21648&hilit=xrr#p21648


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auf der A2 steht man doch eigentlich immer im Stau, gerade zwischen Braunschweig und Hannover.



Da hast Du eigentlich Recht!


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Da leg ich dann lieber was drauf und besorg mir ne XRR denke ich...


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, aber die aktuelle xrr, welche hier in betracht gezogen wird, hat nichts mit dem ersten modell gemeinsam. (das modell war mir unbekannt, bzw. gerade nicht im sinn.)
> 
> wenn ich mir die test auf twentynineinches.com oder berichte im twentyniner.ch forum angucke, dann ist die aktuelle dt alles andere als komfortabel.



...schonmal selbst eine gefahren? Ich schon....

Wie schon vorher gesagt die aktuelle DT XRR ist mit der alten Pace RC 31/DT XRR baugleich, mit Ausnahme der Krone die ist seit 2010/2011 aus Carbon. Die aktuelle Gabel hat sogar noch die "alten" äusserst korrosionsanfälligen Magnesium Drop-outs. Gewicht ist auch identisch zu meiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

ich habe mich auch gerade mit dem thema starrgabel beschäftigt und bin vermehrt auf die dt gestoßen.

oben sind 3 links eingefügt, wobei im 3. sehr viel über die dt und pace gesagt wird.
daher beruht auch die aussage, dass die neue xrr nichts mit der alten pace gemeinsam hat. sie soll eher das gegenteil zur pace sein, was den fahrkomfort angeht.


ich bin bis jetzt nur so eine hylix wie nino sie fährt im 29er gefahren.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

m.Mn. nach ist das Marketing Gesülze, warum soll eine Carbon-Krone (nur dadurch unterscheidet sich "neue" XRR von der alten) den Fahrkomfort extrem steigern? Ist die weicher bei gleichzeitig erhöhter Steifigkeit oder was?

BTW: DT ist in der Schweiz so heilig wie Appenzeller und Nummernkonto, auf ner Seite mit .ch wirst du nix darüber hören das Dt=Pace ist


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2012)

Ah sehr gut, danke für die Links zu den Berichten


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> m.Mn. nach ist das Marketing Gesülze, warum soll eine Carbon-Krone (nur dadurch unterscheidet sich "neue" XRR von der alten) den Fahrkomfort extrem steigern? Ist die weicher bei gleichzeitig erhöhter Steifigkeit oder was?



die neue gabel soll ja eben bockhart sein. 
die alte pace, bzw. die erste umgelabelte xrr soll ja, so wie du es auch bestätigst, ordentlich fahrkomfort bieten.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn starr für 29" dann würde ich mal die Hylix anschauen, der Nino fährt die ja und auch "richtig", Gewicht ist sub 500g
http://luckynino.blogspot.ch/2010/03/ninos-29-scott-scale-69-kilos.html?m=1


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Imm Markt gibts übrigens eine Niner für 200. die Dt ist was feines


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

meine hylix wiegt mit 184 mm schaft stolze 540 g.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> meine hylix wiegt mit 184 mm schaft stolze 540 g.



Vielleicht ist die Krone ja kein Vollcarbon


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da hast Du eigentlich Recht!



Danke...

Kennt ihr den schon? 

http://youtu.be/qt66yzVi7F8


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Kennt ihr den schon?
> 
> http://youtu.be/qt66yzVi7F8



Der ist gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

der typ hört sich an wie schweinsteiger.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> der typ hört sich an wie schweinsteiger.



stimmt... ich hab mir das Video jetzt 5x angesehen und habe Tränen in den Augen! Mag solche Komik


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

warum lädst du eigentlich ausrechnet das video von der seite hier hoch?

da gibts doch noch bessere!

zufällig jemand hunger?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u-uJCYVc8c&feature=plcp"]Sexy Burger Werbung Carls Jr - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2012)

oder Bock auf ein Bier

http://youtu.be/ACi944zFf2E


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

auch nicht schlecht!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=B44hvyDw1FY&NR=1


und für DEN gti fahrer (naja, so ähnlich)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=WxjP4tOuI6E


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Oktober 2012)

Zwei habe ich noch, für die Radfahrer....

http://youtu.be/IMdrZh5XHuE

und die Hunde Freunde..

http://youtu.be/J2V_nUjbZiU

GN8


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> oder Bock auf ein Bier
> 
> http://youtu.be/ACi944zFf2E



Oha!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Nabend Jungs!


Der Besuch zum Flammkuchenabend ist weg..., der letzte Tropfen Wein auch.. 
Verdammt!! 

Ähm, sitze gerade am Rechner ohne Soundsystem, welches noch im Karton vom Umzug steht.
Optisch sind die Videos nicht schlecht, aber ohne Ton..... naja. 

Autobahn.....Hannover...... lass´mir die Ruhe! 
Als ich das Auto abgeholt habe, konnte der Zug ab Göttingen nicht weiterfahren. Nach 45min kam die Begründung -> _"Elektrisches Stellwerk defekt - Schienenersatzfahrzeuge sind bestellt"..._
Nach 1 1/4h mit Erkältung im Freien kam ein abgefu++ter Linienbus, mit welchem wir *vollgestopft* 120km nach Hannover "_gedüst_" sind.
Von Hannover mit der Bahn nach WOB.
Das war echt shit!!!

 @Daniel

Das Scale mit der Pace fand ich schon immer top!!  
Hab´s in meinem 29er-Ordner schon lange verewigt.
Warum hast du es nicht mehr?


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs!
> 
> 
> Der Besuch zum Flammkuchenabend ist weg..., der letzte Tropfen Wein auch..
> ...



Der Marco ist auch schon da! 

Ich habe Heute für die Strecke nach BS gut 5 Stunden anstelle der sonst üblichen 1,5 bis in die Innenstadt benötigt. Ich glaube das nennt man Express!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Hhhhhmmm - Flammkuchen! 
Nix über - Marco?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Marco ist auch schon da!
> 
> Ich habe Heute für die Strecke nach BS gut 5 Stunden anstelle der sonst üblichen 1,5 bis in die Innenstadt benötigt. Ich glaube das nennt man *Express!*



Ne "Exzess" !? 

Hi Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hhhhhmmm - Flammkuchen!
> Nix über - Marco?



Doch! - Aber das nehme ich morgen mit auf die _Fi-Fa-F**k Arbeit_!! 

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


Trotzdem, FÜR DICH heb´ich ein Stück auf!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Doch! - Aber das nehme ich morgen mit auf die _Fi-Fa-F**k Arbeit_!!
> 
> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
> 
> ...



Lecker nach der Versand- bzw. Einlagerungszeit...


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Was issn das für ne Smileyschwemme?!
Haben die anderen auch Wein getrunken oder kam der erst gar nicht auf den Tisch?!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne "Exzess" !?
> 
> Hi Jens!



Moin und Tschüss 

Bin dann mal bis morgen früh weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach Jens, mit DHL ist der einen Tag später hier und außerdem nehm ich doch auch die Salbe von 2010!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was issn das für ne Smileyschwemme?!
> Haben die anderen auch Wein getrunken oder kam der erst gar nicht auf den Tisch?!



Das drückt nur gaaaaaanz gering meine Lust auf morgen aus! 

Die haben alle Apfel-Cidre _gesoffen_...   




ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin und Tschüss
> 
> Bin dann mal bis morgen früh weg!



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ist doch ne kurze Woche - ab Donnerstag.
Das schaffst Du schon. Wäre froh wenn ich wieder arbeiten könnte.
Wobei ich ja aber auch ne super Arbeitsstelle habe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Samstag haben die mich zum Räderwechseln mit eingeteilt  - wegen Personalmangel!! 

Naja, erst schön schwitzen, dann draußen ´nen Zug holen...   Ich sehe guuuute Zeiten auf mich zukommen. 
Abwarten was bei der OP-Besprechung rumkommt....


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> oder Bock auf ein Bier
> 
> http://youtu.be/ACi944zFf2E



joa ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX145Tu4MHY&feature=related"]Best Beer Ad Ever - Thirsty For Beer HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Wäre doch eigentlich ein guter Werbeslogan: 
*Reifenwechsel vom Meister!* 

Aber es ist doch schön zu wissen dass man gebraucht wird - oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Kai, du alter Heilichtuer...    Hast dein Lichtlein ja deaktiviert!?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

das ist immer aus.


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Willste ein *m* haben, Marco?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

*Waaaaaaas, ein "m" ?????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

*Geaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!*


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Oder SOLL dass *Heilichtuer* heißen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kai, du alter Heilichtuer...    Hast dein Lichtlein ja deaktiviert!?



Ich möchte wirklich ein "m" kaufen.....     Schxxx Wein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hast ja Recht, Herr Oberlehrer...




_"Klingt komisch  -  ist aber so.."   _


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

@Ninjachen

Im Tattoo-Fred sind wieder Mäuschen......   oooooooohhhhh-la-la..


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Na da schreibste 150 mal Heimlichtuer und einen Aufsatz über die Semantik des Wortes inkl. Beispielen der Anwendung - dann sollte es sitzen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Willste ein *m* haben, Marco?





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Waaaaaaas, ein "m" ?????*





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Geaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!*



Sesamstraße...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na da schreibste 150 mal Heimlichtuer und einen Aufsatz über die *Semantik** des Wortes inkl. Beispielen der Anwendung - dann sollte es sitzen!




*
Ähm, sehr eloquent ausgedrückt....   da müsste ich jetzt erst googlen...


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sesamstraße...



In der Sesamstraße wäre bei dem unteren Wort aber auch noch ein *n* reingekommen! *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> In der Sesamstraße wäre bei dem unteren Wort aber auch noch ein *n* reingekommen! *duck*




War´*N* Test!   Hast bestanden! 

Glückwunsch..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Peinlich.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Veikko, ich bin raus....

Kurz duschen dann _*heijabubu*_ machen.. 


Gute Nacht miteinander......


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach was!
Habe heute per PN schon mehr Fehler vertippt als du!!!


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch - Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Oktober 2012)

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach was!
> Habe heute per PN schon mehr Fehler vertippt als du!!!




*Als* oder *wie* in diesem Fall?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Nacht!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Ninjachen
> 
> Im Tattoo-Fred sind wieder Mäuschen......   oooooooohhhhh-la-la..



diese hashtags sind was feines.


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2012)

*Als* - wenn es mehr oder weniger ist.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Oktober 2012)

Nabend, na ihr habt den Thread hier wieder mal zu gejaucht , ich komme garnicht mehr hinterher.

Gruß.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das drückt nur gaaaaaanz gering meine Lust auf morgen aus!
> 
> Die haben alle Apfel-Cidre _gesoffen_...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Apfel-Cidre?bäh!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Samstag haben die mich zum Räderwechseln mit eingeteilt  - wegen Personalmangel!!
> 
> Naja, erst schön schwitzen, dann draußen ´nen Zug holen...   Ich sehe guuuute Zeiten auf mich zukommen.
> Abwarten was bei der OP-Besprechung rumkommt....



Fachpersonal!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> In der Sesamstraße wäre bei dem unteren Wort aber auch noch ein *n* reingekommen! *duck*


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jens!

Dann mal auf in nen staufreien Arbeitstag!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Als* oder *wie* in diesem Fall?



Grammatikalisch ist Veikko da auf der richtigen Baustelle unterwegs! Auch wenn die PN's nicht sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Dann mal auf in nen staufreien Arbeitstag!



Moin Veikko,

Danke, sind auch nur 50 Kilometer A1 von Cloppenburg Richtung Osnabrück geplant!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2012)

Das sollte unter uns bleiben! 

Zumal der *Hesse* insbesondere das Wort *als* eh stets vergewaltigt und in Zusammenhängen benutzt welche nicht nachvollziehbar sind!


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin Zusammen,



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Daniel
> 
> Das Scale mit der Pace fand ich schon immer top!!
> Hab´s in meinem 29er-Ordner schon lange verewigt.
> Warum hast du es nicht mehr?



Gibt einfach so Bikes mit denen wird man nicht warm, lag wohl auch daran das die Kiste zu schwer war....ging mit z.B. mit dem CD RZ 120 auch so, da wart ich nicht lang und weg isses.
Spiele aber wieder mit dem Gedanken mir im Frühjar ein 29er aufzubauen. Starr macht hier bei uns und bei meiner Bike-Truppe allerdings keinen Sinn/Spass, tut einfach nur weh


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das sollte unter uns bleiben!
> 
> Zumal der *Hesse* insbesondere das Wort *als* eh stets vergewaltigt und in Zusammenhängen benutzt welche nicht nachvollziehbar sind!



Ach ja, die Hessen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

Immer auf die Kleinen....  

Schönen Tag wünsche ich.


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2012)

Habe jetzt endlich mal den Gabelschaft gekürzt.


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin Marco,

wir dachten Du arbeitest und merkst dass gar nicht! 

Phillip !


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2012)

Meine olle Fox habe ich auch gleich mal gewogen... 1789g bringt das gut Stück auf die Waage.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass die Fatty im F2000 nicht 1500 g wiegt wie die im F700...

Übrigens sollten wir gerade einen Workshop zur Audiodeskription haben. Während der Wartezeit haben sich die Leute die Zeit allen Ernstes mit einem "Talentwettbewerb" vertrieben (singen, tanzen, Gedichte und so Kram). Was bitte läuft hier verkehrt? Vll. bin ich in der Hinsicht etwas verklemmt, aber das war Fremdschämen auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Fatty im F2000 nicht 1500 g wiegt wie die im F700...
> 
> Übrigens sollten wir gerade einen Workshop zur Audiodeskription haben. Während der Wartezeit haben sich die Leute die Zeit allen Ernstes mit einem "Talentwettbewerb" vertrieben (singen, tanzen, Gedichte und so Kram). Was bitte läuft hier verkehrt? Vll. bin ich in der Hinsicht etwas verklemmt, aber das war Fremdschämen auf höchstem Niveau.




Das würde mir nicht anders gehen. Es gibt nichts peinlicheres als Leute die sich zum Deppen machen und stolz drauf sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

Etwa so wie wir hier alle....?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> wir dachten Du arbeitest und merkst dass gar nicht!
> 
> Phillip !



Falsch gedacht! Ich habe ein Big-Brother-Smartphone...

...und 'schgugge dir damit gaaaanz genau auf die Finger.
Freundschen!



Pause! Mahlzeit!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das würde mir nicht anders gehen. Es gibt nichts peinlicheres als Leute die sich zum Deppen machen und stolz drauf sind.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2012)

gerade vom laufen zurück - in kurzen sachen 
so könnte das wetter noch ein paar wochen bleiben


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Falsch gedacht! Ich habe ein Big-Brother-Smartphone...
> 
> ...und 'schgugge dir damit gaaaanz genau auf die Finger.
> Freundschen!
> ...



Dann gib mal die Nummer vom Chef! 
Weil - du hast offenbar noch Zeitkapazitäten zur verfügung die sinnvoller ins Unternehmen eingebracht werden können!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2012)

Mooooooin

Falls ihr es noch nich gesehen habt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/17/poison-bikes-im-insolvenzantragsverfahren/


Werde wohl jetzt meinen nächsten Rahmen net dort bestellen, wegen Garantie, Risiko usw. Ziemlich schade, die waren immer sehr schnell


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2012)

Hatte es heute schon gelesen. Stimmt ja, du fährst ja Poison. Na mal schauen. Noch sind die ja nicht weg vom Fenster. 

Hat halt doch Vorteile wenn man bei einem der großen Produzenten bleibt.


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2012)

Da ich ja eh nen neues Bike aufbauen will isses net so tragisch.Der alte Poison Rahmen kommt an die Wand... den verkauf ich net mehr, da hängen zu viele Erinnerungen dran

Wollte halt nur, wenn es ein 29er wird, den Posion Rahmen nehmen. Wenn es die evtl bald net mehr gibt, is mir das Garantiemäßig zu doof.


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2012)

joa ist schon verständlich würde dann auch nichts mehr kaufen. Diese Einstellung hilft denen zwar auch nicht weiter aber man steht dann letztendlich als doofer da.


Kennt ihr die schon?
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=38036;page=2;menu=1000,2,208;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs, 

cooler Tag!! 

so in den Morgen gestartet, 




den ganzen Tag (na ja, bis 14:00 Uhr  )an der frischen Luft gearbeitet und danach bei über 20° eine coole Tour gemacht

Ach ja, WOCHENENDE...

Prost


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> joa ist schon verständlich würde dann auch nichts mehr kaufen. Diese Einstellung hilft denen zwar auch nicht weiter aber man steht dann letztendlich als doofer da.
> 
> 
> Kennt ihr die schon?
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=38036;page=2;menu=1000,2,208;mid=0;pgc=0



Die Garantie von Poison war geil, 5 Jahre auf Rahmenbruch(auch bei Wettkampfeinsatz) Deswegen wollte ich eigentlich auch noch einmal nen Rahmen von denen, naja das wird jez wohl nix.

Die Spezi kenne ich noch net, sieht aber echt geil ausDie baut für ne 29er Starrgabel sehr hoch, Niner und co sind 10mm tiefer.


----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch mal wieder etwas.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine Hinterradnabe für 32 Speichen liegen die er nicht mehr braucht und günstig abgeben kann/will/muss? Ob Disc oder Felge ist egal. Sollte nicht mehr als 15 Euro kosten.

Danke euch


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal wieder etwas.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine Hinterradnabe für 32 Speichen liegen die er nicht mehr braucht und günstig abgeben kann/will/muss? Ob Disc oder Felge ist egal. Sollte nicht mehr als 15 Euro kosten.
> 
> Danke euch



Hab noch einen neuen Satz (VR & HR) 760er XT in Silber mit CL liegen, für 25 sinds deine.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Da ich ja eh nen neues Bike aufbauen will isses net so tragisch.Der alte Poison Rahmen kommt an die Wand... den verkauf ich net mehr, da hängen zu viele Erinnerungen dran
> 
> Wollte halt nur, wenn es ein 29er wird, den Posion Rahmen nehmen. Wenn es die evtl bald net mehr gibt, is mir das Garantiemäßig zu doof.




Hi maddda.

Dann kauf ihn bei Gigabike als "Chaka"...  
Der Roh-Rahmen kommt von Astro.
In der Bucht auch unter "Chaka" zu finden....   


Gruß


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2012)

... auf der HP von Gigabike sind die Rahmen übrigens günstiger *als* in der Bucht. Hatte nämlich nen 26er von denen schon im Auge. 
Aber prinzipiell ne gute Idee von Marco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Fatty im F2000 nicht 1500 g wiegt wie die im F700...
> 
> Übrigens sollten wir gerade einen Workshop zur Audiodeskription haben. Während der Wartezeit haben sich die Leute die Zeit allen Ernstes mit einem "Talentwettbewerb" vertrieben (singen, tanzen, Gedichte und so Kram). Was bitte läuft hier verkehrt? Vll. bin ich in der Hinsicht etwas verklemmt, aber das war Fremdschämen auf höchstem Niveau.


Was ist denn mit *der *Fatty los?



BENDERR schrieb:


> gerade vom laufen zurück - in kurzen sachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...mindestens...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Oktober 2012)

nabend  jungs

na TT wie war der erste Arbeitstag bei dem super Wetter

gruss


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2012)

29er rahmen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a85005/zr-race-29er-rahmen.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 29er rahmen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a85005/zr-race-29er-rahmen.html


...bis auf die Farbe...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Oktober 2012)

ne ne auch ein schöner Rahmen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Farbe ist doch gut!

Woahh, jetzt erstmal aufräumen und Geschirrspülen. Gestern Abend schnell gekocht und dann bis 1 Uhr was trinken gegangen und gleich gehts richtig Party machen zu den Lehramtsstudentinnen. 

Abschleppen ist aber nicht drin, ne Freundin pennt bei mir...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

Och, der gefällt mir aber auch ausgenommen gut! 

Radon = Cube = Capic   
 ...alles gleich und überall steht "Cube" auf dem Schaltauge!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

crimson_ schrieb:


> die farbe ist doch gut!
> 
> Woahh, jetzt erstmal aufräumen und geschirrspülen. Gestern abend schnell gekocht und dann bis 1 uhr was trinken gegangen und gleich gehts richtig party machen zu den lehramtsstudentinnen.
> :d
> abschleppen ist aber nicht drin, ne freundin pennt bei mir...




:d


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend  jungs
> 
> na TT wie war der erste Arbeitstag bei dem super Wetter
> 
> gruss





Danke, hat´s fast vergessen, Maik.. 


Bin heute eher im Hintergrund aktiv ; gucke mit Frauchen Fern und essen gemütlich was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Oktober 2012)

...haste was gut zumachen TT????

und "Ja" Frauen abschleppen


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist doch gut!
> 
> Woahh, jetzt erstmal aufräumen und Geschirrspülen. Gestern Abend schnell gekocht und dann bis 1 Uhr was trinken gegangen und gleich gehts richtig Party machen zu den Lehramtsstudentinnen.
> 
> Abschleppen ist aber nicht drin, ne Freundin pennt bei mir...



Wo ist der Fehler und was würden Charlie Harper, Barney Stinson oder Marcus jetzt dazu sagen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit *der *Fatty los?



Macht ihrem Namen wohll alle Ehre.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2012)

Na gut ich könnte natürlich auch auswärts schlafen und dem mädel meine wohnung überlassen 

aber vielleicht....


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Macht ihrem Namen wohll alle Ehre.


Komisch...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na gut ich könnte natürlich auch auswärts schlafen und dem mädel meine wohnung überlassen
> 
> aber vielleicht....



ist es eine guuuute freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe schon Fattys gesehen, die ähnlich alt und leichter waren. Vielleicht ist die Fatty Super nicht ganz so leicht wie die anderen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist es eine guuuute freundin?


Vorallendingen eine hübsche


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2012)

dann versteh ich dein problem nicht!?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2012)

Hö? Wo schrieb ich denn etwas von einem Problem?


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Oktober 2012)

crimson_ schrieb:


> hö? Wo schrieb ich denn etwas von einem problem? :d





crimson_ schrieb:


> abschleppen ist aber nicht drin, ne freundin pennt bei mir...


 :d


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt ist ein kleiner Widerspruch.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> cooler Tag!!
> 
> ...



Schon wieder Wochenende? Und beim Thema Prost fällt mir Dein Letztes Wochenende ein!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler und was würden Charlie Harper, Barney Stinson oder Marcus jetzt dazu sagen...



Wer ist dieser Marcus denn eigentlich?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi maddda.
> 
> Dann kauf ihn bei Gigabike als "Chaka"...
> Der Roh-Rahmen kommt von Astro.
> ...



Garantie gibt es ja beim Chaka offiziell dann auch nicht mehr da auch Teikotec. Nur kannst Du dem Haendler zwei Jahre auf die Nüsse gehen!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Marcus denn eigentlich?



Ach Jens, den solltest Du eigentlich auch noch kennen... 

http://youtu.be/4OoJ1kxf5Wg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Jens, den solltest Du eigentlich auch noch kennen...
> 
> http://youtu.be/4OoJ1kxf5Wg



Der hier?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ"]Alexander Marcus - Papaya - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der hier?
> 
> Alexander Marcus - Papaya - YouTube



Was für ein Dreck...  

GN8, will morgen früh raus


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was für ein Dreck...
> 
> GN8, will morgen früh raus



Ich denke Du hast Wochenende?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast Wochenende?



Ich bin doch so ein Romantiker und möchte morgen in den Sonnenaufgang reiten...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch so ein Romantiker und möchte morgen in den Sonnenaufgang reiten...



Ok, Ok, Ok Gute N8!


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine olle Fox habe ich auch gleich mal gewogen... 1789g bringt das gut Stück auf die Waage.



Abend Jungs

Wenn wir hier schon bei den Gabeln sind. Ich bin gerade am, noch leicht virtuellen, Aufbau eines 29er Hardtails. Der Rahmen wird vom Händler meines Vertrauens kommen, soll um die 950g liegen. Bei Getriebe und Verzögerung werde ich wohl auf etablierte Ware von Shimpanso setzen, SRAM XX1 ist bei unseren Bergen wohl keine Option. Gerollt wird auf DT 240s / NoTubes. Bezüglich Gabel bin ich noch komplett unentschlossen...

DT Swiss XMM 100 Remote
oder
Fox 32 Float 100 FIT CTD Remote
oder
Rock Shox SID XX Remote

Wer hat Erfahrungen, Meinungen?

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Oktober 2012)

Schlimm, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2012)

das design gab es doch letztes jahr auch schon.
ich finde es sieht schnell aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das design gab es doch letztes jahr auch schon.
> ich finde es sieht schnell aus.


Kannte ich noch nicht.

Schnell: ja. Schön: ???

...aber was ganz anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2012)

wurde während der eurobike vorgestellt.


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne das nur von look. Die haben es von den Bahnrädern übernommen


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Gefallen mir beide nicht wirklich. Wenn überhaupt dann das Look.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das Look ziemlich gut. Das erste sieht mir zu abgehackt aus.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich finde das Look ziemlich gut. Das erste sieht mir zu abgehackt aus.



Morgen. Das Look sieht einigermassen dynamisch aus, aber schön ist auch das nicht...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## swift daddy (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Look sieht in echt super aus, bei unserem Händler stand das Fully rum ... is aber recht teuer, an der 4000 -Version ist grad mal slx verbaut

Bei den RR haben sie den "A-Stem" jetzt auch übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

Alle drei gefallen mir gar nicht...
Den Herstellern ist wohl einfach langweilig?!


----------



## BENDERR (19. Oktober 2012)

ich versteh ja irgendwie, dass es beim rennrad um aerodynamik etc. geht und man versucht da alles rauszuholen.. aber beim mtb?! wo die meisten mittlerweile mit ~ 650cm lenkerbreite unterwegs sind!?


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2012)

Sieht aus, wie eine AntiwandererwaffeSchön is dat nich


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Alle drei gefallen mir gar nicht...
> Den Herstellern ist wohl einfach langweilig?!



Die einen führen für alles neue Standards und Größen ein, andere spielen mit dem Design rum...


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Alle drei gefallen mir gar nicht...
> Den Herstellern ist wohl einfach langweilig?!



Das erklärt endlich auch warum du Golf fährst!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Oktober 2012)

Schei$ Tag...

Da hat man frei und will eine schöne Tour fahren und was ist?- nichts is´...

Beim ersten Aufsitzen merkte ich sofort, dass da etwas nicht richtig liegt, aua...
Nach ca. 5km schmerzten die Handgelenke und nach ca. 10km wurde mir schlecht und mein Kreislauf spielte verrückt. Eine Pause brachte auch keine Besserung und ich bin dann doch lieber direkt nach Hause.

Jetzt sitze ich, bei bestem Wetter, in der Bude und ulf mir die Seele aus dem Leib....:kotz: 

Irgendwie jetzt schon ein gebrauchter Tag!

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung. Ich muss jetzt gleich noch für 2 Stunden zur Uni^^


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Oktober 2012)

Dank Dir und "viel Spaß"..!


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Marcus, mein Beileid!
Aber wenns ein Trost ist, mir ging es ähnlich.
Hatte heute Morgen eh nen Termin bei meiner Ärztin um mir den nächsten 4 Wochen Schein zu holen. Habe ewig dort gesessen als draußen der beste Sonnenschein war, wobei immerhin ein Bikemagazin (!) im Wartezimmer lag dass ich gar nicht kannte. Dann heim, noch fix die überschüssigen cm. der Schaltzüge abgeknippst, angehost und aufs Bike um zu testen ob alles hält. Fotos wollte ich auch noch machen. 
Und dann nach ca. 5km gehts mir richtig übel (habe zur Zeit auch noch lecker festen Rotz in der Stirn und wo es sonst nicht hingehört) und ich denke "na prima - umkippen oder heim?"
Habe mich dann gegen das umkippen entschieden, bin heim habe 20 Euro zur Apotheke gebracht und liege nun blöd auf dem Sofa! 
Naja, wenigstens sind paar Bilder geworden, bevor wieder alles dreckig ist.
Hoffen wir auf morgen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2012)

hi,

na dann euch beiden gute Besserung war auch ne kleine Runde Biken,lief ganz gut bei besten Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Au ha! Gute Besserung an unsere Krankheitsvögel 

Die Nacht hab ich überlebt und fühl mich wie gerädert.
Die eine Veranstaltung in der Uni war irgendwie sinnlos. Da hätte ich noch ein paar Minuten mit meiner Begleitung im Bett liegen können 

Da meine Kollegen auch alle super drauf sind und gutes Wetter ist, gehts gleich kollektiv in den Wald ne Runde spielen


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Danke Maik!

Aber Sonne, Bike und Usedom?! 

Nö- dann lieber krank auf dem Sofa.


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Au ha! Gute Besserung an unsere Krankheitsvögel
> 
> Die Nacht hab ich überlebt und *fühl mich wie gerädert*.
> Die eine Veranstaltung in der Uni war irgendwie sinnlos. Da hätte ich noch ein paar Minuten mit meiner Begleitung im Bett liegen können
> ...



Demzufolge müsste ich auch super drauf sein!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Unsere Maschbautruppe ist eben mal kollektiv feiern gegangen  
Danach gehts uns allen blendent 

Zu meinem Glück bin nicht der einzige MTBler!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Unsere Maschbautruppe ist eben mal kollektiv feiern gegangen


 
sehr schön Frauen und Feiern sehr sehr fein

habe mal so ne Frage: was denkt ihr so über folgende Bremsen:Schimano XT 775 bzw. XTR 775 oder ne einfache R1

ps.so viel Bremsen muß ich hir nicht und sollte pflegeleicht sein mir gefallen halt die hebel gut


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Welche Hebel gefallen Dir denn?
Ich denke mal die Shimanos sind Sorglosbremsen, die XT hatte ich schon.
Aber ich kann auch nix negatives über Formula sagen, muss ja hier in der Tieflandsbucht auch kaum bremsen. 
Hatte auch überlegt ob ich ne R1 statt der Hope verbaue aber da es bei mir nicht aufs Gramm ankommt und die Hope geiler kommt...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sehr schön Frauen und Feiern sehr sehr fein
> 
> habe mal so ne Frage: was denkt ihr so über folgende Bremsen:Schimano XT 775 bzw. XTR 775 oder ne einfache R1
> 
> ps.so viel Bremsen muß ich hir nicht und sollte pflegeleicht sein mir gefallen halt die hebel gut



Wurde mal Zeit! Wohne ja schon ein paar Monate in Dortmund und war nicht einmal feiern 


Ich würde ne R1 nehmen, wenn se nicht sifft eigentlich eine gute Bremse.


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2012)

Gibt immer viele R1 im Bikemarkt, zu einem relativ guten Kurs

So bin jetzt ausser Uni zurück und hab auch Feierabend


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2012)

this goes to my niner e.m.d.

r.i.p.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Was denn passiert?
Dir gehts aber gut?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2012)

bin auf die idee gekommen dem rahmen ein raw-design zu verpassen.
habe das rad gerade demontiert und gereinigt. beim verpacken ist mir dann ein riss zwischen sitzrohr und beiden sitzstreben aufgefallen.

mal sehen was ich nun damit mache. entlackt wird er jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2012)

och nööö. Mein Beileid


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Oktober 2012)

Nee, ey


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Naja, aber besser auf die Art rausfinden bevor es Dir unterm Arsch wegbricht. Trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Oktober 2012)

Keine Garantie drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich finde das Look ziemlich gut. Das erste sieht mir zu abgehackt aus.





reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen. Das Look sieht einigermassen dynamisch aus, aber schön ist auch das nicht...


Da gehe ich mit.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2012)

mal sehen ob das was mit der garantie wird. 
ich werde mal bilder zu revolutionsports schicken und gucken was die sagen.

gekauft habe ich das teil am 15.11.2011.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Ich komme gerade vom Rennradschrauben nach Hause und fahre jetzt sofort wieder zum Fußball. Musste die Schrauberei abbrechen wegen dem Anruf: " Wir haben nicht genug Leute, kannst Du bitte kommen?"


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Oktober 2012)

Abend Jungs

also ich war den ganzen Tag, genau genommen immer noch, beim Arzt... und bin dabei gesund...

Immerhin steht bei mir das im Vorzimmer:




Morgen geht's dann zum 29er-Testen!!!


----------



## BENDERR (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2012)

ist schick...aber die Rahmenform sieht bekannt aus 
und sehr groß bist du wohl auch net...


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Der Sattel ist nur eingeschoben damit sie in die oberen Fächer des Schranks kommen!


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Bike ist noch nicht ganz angepasst... aber viel höher kommt der Sattel wohl nicht, wachsen werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr. Das richtige Bike kriegt dann wohl einen gut negativen Vorbau...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schei$ Tag...
> 
> Da hat man frei und will eine schöne Tour fahren und was ist?- nichts is´...
> 
> ...





Metrum schrieb:


> Marcus, mein Beileid!
> Aber wenns ein Trost ist, mir ging es ähnlich.
> Hatte heute Morgen eh nen Termin bei meiner Ärztin um mir den nächsten 4 Wochen Schein zu holen. Habe ewig dort gesessen als draußen der beste Sonnenschein war, wobei immerhin ein Bikemagazin (!) im Wartezimmer lag dass ich gar nicht kannte. Dann heim, noch fix die überschüssigen cm. der Schaltzüge abgeknippst, angehost und aufs Bike um zu testen ob alles hält. Fotos wollte ich auch noch machen.
> Und dann nach ca. 5km gehts mir richtig übel (habe zur Zeit auch noch lecker festen Rotz in der Stirn und wo es sonst nicht hingehört) und ich denke "na prima - umkippen oder heim?"
> ...



Alle guten Dinge sind "3" !!

Bei dem Wetter MUSSTE ich auch mal wieder auf´s Rad.   
_"..nur mal ein Stück rollen..."  _ 
Ja, ja...  
Bin natürlich wieder in alte Trainingsgewohnheiten gefallen und voll über´s Ziel geschossen.
Ich habe es auf 20km und 507hm geschafft, dann kam _der Mann mit dem Hammer_, aber einschließlich seiner großen Brüder.

Sitze jetzt auch auf der Couch, Frauchen bringt die Kids zum Daddy, und merke Neben- u. Kieferhöhlen. 
Bin auch voll platt.
Ist wohl noch zu früh..!?

Euch ´ne gute Besserung!




Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> na dann euch beiden gute Besserung war auch ne kleine Runde Biken,lief ganz gut bei besten Wetter



Hallo Maik. 
Homezone?



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ist schick...aber die Rahmenform sieht bekannt aus



Überlege auch....   Zaboo?  

Aber sieht gut aus! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist nur eingeschoben damit sie in die oberen Fächer des Schranks kommen!



So schlecht kann´s dir nicht gehen..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2012)

japp Homezone ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp Homezone ;-)



Gut. Gleich...


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Wer wechselt dann morgen die Räder Marco?! 
Können hier ja bald noch ein Krankenzimmer aufmachen.
Mein Kind ist übers WE auch zu seiner Mutter, bringt mir bissel mehr Ruhe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wer wechselt dann morgen die Räder Marco?!
> Können hier ja bald noch ein Krankenzimmer aufmachen.
> Mein Kind ist übers WE auch zu seiner Mutter, bringt mir bissel mehr Ruhe.




Die W....., welche mir das Leben i.d. Firma zur Hölle machen, haben mich 2x im Nov. hintereinander eingetragen. 2x 6Tage-Woche... 
Morgen haben zu viele Kunden abgesagt.

Lieb, wie du an die Kunden denkst!
Ich mag dich auch..


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht hätten sie nicht sagen sollen dass Du morgen die Räder machst, dann hätten weniger abgesagt!
Habe Dich auch lieb. (bissel)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätten sie nicht sagen sollen dass Du morgen die Räder machst, dann hätten weniger abgesagt!
> Habe Dich auch lieb. (bissel)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2012)

War´n Späßchen....   

_Moagst mi imma no??_



Und wo sind überhaupt die versprochenen Bilder, Veikko???


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Nö, alles gut Marco! 
Muss nur eben meine Freundin beeindrucken und daher den Jauch gucken.
Bilder? Was für Bilder?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin mal wieder "dahoam".

Gleich zwei Packerl für mich. Einmal die schönen Suplest Afterbike Schuhe in Weiß von berg-ab aus dem Abverkauf und Kleinkram von BC. 
Sowas wie Kassette/Kette fürn Renner, Rebuildkit und Latexschlauch usw.

Jetzt muss ich gleich aber erstmal Schlaf nachholen. Ist in den letzten Nächten vieeeel zu kurz gekommen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


 ob es bei Marco auch paßt??? sorry mußte einfach sein; dir dann noch ne schönen abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Wo, wer, warum?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind "3" !!
> 
> Bei dem Wetter MUSSTE ich auch mal wieder auf´s Rad.
> _"..nur mal ein Stück rollen..."  _
> ...



Moin Marco,

Ich bin jetzt auch Platt! Anstelle der vorgesehenen Regeneration am heutigen Freitag ging es ja zum Fußball. Der Nachteil an dem geringerem Hewicht und der besseren Fitness ist folgender: "hier, übernimm Du mal den schnellen Stuermer vom Gegner, Du bist schneller als ich."

Ende vom Lied bei dem fast 10 Jahre jüngeren Gegenspieler waren 5 Minuten vor Schluss Wadenkrämpfe in beiden Beinen und zwar bei mir! 

Ich bin Fit auf dem Bike, jedoch nicht wirklich beim Laufen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2012)

Moiiin Leute,


Laufen kann mir auch net gutDer Muskelkater kommt dann am nächsten Tag zu schnell und laufen zu trainieren macht doch kein Sinn, wozu haben wir denn Bikes


----------



## unocz (20. Oktober 2012)

moin zusammen, 

geil dieses wochenende nochmal sommerfeeling !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (20. Oktober 2012)

also ich werd im winter aufjedenfall mehr laufen.. die zeit ist einfach zu knapp um unter der woche viel rad zu fahren.. ausserdem will ich nächstes jahr mal paar cross-duathlons bestreiten, da isses gut vorher schonmal gelaufen zu sein 

edit: MOIN!!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch Platt! Anstelle der vorgesehenen Regeneration am heutigen Freitag ging es ja zum Fußball. Der Nachteil an dem geringerem Hewicht und der besseren Fitness ist folgender: "hier, übernimm Du mal den schnellen Stuermer vom Gegner, Du bist schneller als ich."
> 
> ...



Moin!

Sei doch froh wenn du fitter bist als die anderen und dir zugetraut wird gegen einen 10 Jahre Jüngeren zu spielen 




> ausserdem will ich nächstes jahr mal paar cross-duathlons bestreiten, da isses gut vorher schonmal gelaufen zu sein



Richtig so! Ich hab mir zwar nach meinem Ersten beschlossen das nie mehr zu machen, aber so langsam hab ich doch wieder Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch Platt! Anstelle der vorgesehenen Regeneration am heutigen Freitag ging es ja zum Fußball. Der Nachteil an dem geringerem Hewicht und der besseren Fitness ist folgender: "hier, übernimm Du mal den schnellen Stuermer vom Gegner, Du bist schneller als ich."
> 
> ...



Der fiese, fiese Zahn der Zeit nagt auch wirklich an allen Ecken und Enden..... 

Sag mal, liefert GLS auch Samstags aus? 



maddda schrieb:


> Moiiin Leute,
> 
> 
> Laufen kann mir auch net gut*Der Muskelkater kommt dann am nächsten Tag* zu schnell und laufen zu trainieren macht doch kein Sinn, wozu haben wir denn Bikes




Das stimmt. 
Aber wenn ich 2,3 x gelaufen bin geht´s prima! Mann muß nur dabei bleiben.
Aber bei 10-12km ist die Lust raus und die _Flasche leer_.

Ein schöner morgendlicher Winterlauf hat trotzdem was....



unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> geil dieses wochenende nochmal sommerfeeling !!!!!!!!!!



Wenn ich an unseren suuuuper Sommer zurückdenke, müsste es also jetzt bei dir Regnen oder Hageln.... 


Hallo Matthias! 



BENDERR schrieb:


> *also ich werd im winter aufjedenfall mehr laufen.. die zeit ist einfach zu knapp um unter der woche viel rad zu fahren.*. ausserdem will ich nächstes jahr mal paar cross-duathlons bestreiten, da isses gut vorher schonmal gelaufen zu sein
> 
> edit: *MOIN!!*



Moin & dito!


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Oktober 2012)

Am Packen fÃ¼r Nacht-Duathlon heuteð.


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2012)

> Das stimmt.
> Aber wenn ich 2,3 x gelaufen bin geht´s prima! Mann muß nur dabei bleiben.
> Aber bei 10-12km ist die Lust raus und die Flasche leer.
> 
> Ein schöner morgendlicher Winterlauf hat trotzdem was....



Das mit der Flasche is auch sonne Sache, getränke kann man total schlecht mitnehmen

So ich trink mir jez noch gemütlich nen Kaffee und dann fahr ich nach Wuppertal mit ein paar Kumpels biken


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin, solch ein geniales Wetter und wir streichen die bauernhausdiele!


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Sollen wir Dich mit nem fingierten Anruf retten?
Sowas wie dringend in die Firma kommen oder so?
Musst nur vorher heimlich Bike und Klamotten ins Auto schaffen!!!


----------



## BENDERR (20. Oktober 2012)

bin gerade vom biken zurück 
2:30h und 51km.. aber irgendwie bin ich nich so fit.. war heut anstrengender als sonst.. aber hab ja auch in den letzten 3 wochen nich viel gemacht..


----------



## zuki (20. Oktober 2012)

Auch vom Biken zurück. Heute mal mit dem Alltagsrad.

Vor 20 Jahren die Referenz im Alu-Rahmenbau. In der Stadt immer noch eine Rakete.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Oktober 2012)

Netter Stadtflitzer 

Hier mal mein Enkauf von BC. Damit der Renner endlich mal fertig wird und die Stadtschlampe Pedalriemen bekommt:






Und die neuen Schuhe von Suplest sowie die fast neuen Scott Freeride Low (schon Spuren von der letzten Party )


----------



## zuki (20. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Netter Stadtflitzer
> 
> Hier mal mein Enkauf von BC. Damit der Renner endlich mal fertig wird *und die Stadtschlampe Pedalriemen bekommt*:



Gute Idee. Werde ich aufgreifen .


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich erst diese Plattformpedale mit einem großen Stoffband wie man sie zum Teil an den Ergometern hat. Hab ich dann aber nirgends (mit passendem Preis) gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (20. Oktober 2012)

die suplest schuhe sind geil


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Oktober 2012)

@Pedalriemen an der Stadtschlampe. Bin das jahrelang gefahren. Du hast mehr Rums an der Kurbel, richtig. Aber das Schuhwerk freut's nicht...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die suplest schuhe sind geil



Gibts/gabs günstig für 23 Tacken bei bergab.de 
Da musste ich einfach zuschlagen, vorallendingen weil der UVP bald 5x so hoch ist 


Das mit den Pedalriemen werd ich ausprobieren, dann aber nicht unbedingt an weißen Suplests


----------



## zuki (20. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich erst diese Plattformpedale mit einem großen Stoffband wie man sie zum Teil an den Ergometern hat. Hab ich dann aber nirgends (mit passendem Preis) gefunden.



Plattformpedale sehen schei55e aus. Dann lieber klassische Pedale mit Riemen. (P.S.: Wenn man beim Radfahren seine Wildlederbalettschuhe anzieht, gehen diese auch ohne Riemen kaputt. )


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sollen wir Dich mit nem fingierten Anruf retten?
> Sowas wie dringend in die Firma kommen oder so?
> Musst nur vorher heimlich Bike und Klamotten ins Auto schaffen!!!



Gute Idee wäre das schon gewesen, leider ist meine Herzallerliebste weder blöd noch naiv...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> geil dieses wochenende nochmal sommerfeeling !!!!!!!!!!



Moin Matze,

schön das Du Dich auch mal wieder meldest!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der fiese, fiese Zahn der Zeit nagt auch wirklich an allen Ecken und Enden.....
> 
> Sag mal, liefert GLS auch Samstags aus?



Geht wohl erst am Montag raus...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die W....., welche mir das Leben i.d. Firma zur Hölle machen, haben mich 2x im Nov. hintereinander eingetragen. 2x 6Tage-Woche...
> Morgen haben zu viele Kunden abgesagt.
> 
> Lieb, wie du an die Kunden denkst!
> Ich mag dich auch..



Sei froh das ihr keine LKW- und Trekkerreifen montieren müsst!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Oktober 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Plattformpedale sehen schei55e aus. Dann lieber klassische Pedale mit Riemen. (P.S.: Wenn man beim Radfahren seine Wildlederbalettschuhe anzieht, gehen diese auch ohne Riemen kaputt. )



Bin auch so ganz glücklich mit den Riemen die ich gekauft habe.

@PS:




> Das mit den Pedalriemen werd ich ausprobieren, dann aber nicht unbedingt an weißen Suplests



Solche weißen Schuhe würde ich ohnehin nicht aufm Rädchen anziehen. Allein schon wegen der Gefahr von Kettenschmiere usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sei froh das ihr keine LKW- und Trekkerreifen montieren müsst!



Musste früher Raupenketten wechseln! 
Und der hat sich so wegen der paar Räder! 
Mädchen!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2012)

So, war mir Madame bissl Shoppen und Snacken...
Nachher Autokino Gravenbruch. - Frau freut sich auf den Film, ich mich auf meine Auto.  

Da werde ich mir demnÃ¤chst auch den *Premium Rush* reinzerren...



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Am Packen fÃ¼r Nacht-Duathlon heuteð.



  Nimmst du die Couch mit?





Viel SpaÃ und viel Erfolg. 



maddda schrieb:


> Das mit der Flasche is auch sonne Sache, getrÃ¤nke kann man total schlecht mitnehmen
> 
> So ich trink mir jez noch gemÃ¼tlich nen Kaffee und dann fahr ich nach Wuppertal mit ein paar Kumpels biken



Meinte das eher so  -> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCvRRFwBs3Y"]Trapatoni`s Flasche leer - YouTube[/nomedia]....   



ohneworte schrieb:


> Sei froh das ihr keine LKW- und Trekkerreifen montieren mÃ¼sst!



Aber _Hallo_....!!



Metrum schrieb:


> Musste frÃ¼her Raupenketten wechseln!
> Und der hat sich so wegen der paar RÃ¤der!
> MÃ¤dchen!!!



Damals,  1939-1945, wie zwei.....  WeiÃte noch?!  

"_MÃ¤dchen_"...!? Das hÃ¤ttest du mal zu mir sagen sollen.....


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2012)

> Meinte das eher so -> Trapatoni`s Flasche leer - YouTube....



Klar, aber das mit getränke mitnehmen is trotzdem doof^^


Naja bin jedenfalls von meiner Runde aus Wuppertal zurück. Top Runde, war super mal wieder unbekannte Trails unter die Räder zu nehmen


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Musste früher Raupenketten wechseln!
> Und der hat sich so wegen der paar Räder!
> Mädchen!!!



Ich habe beim Leopard 2 beim Panzerketten aufziehen häufiger zugeguckt. Was für eine Plackerei!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2012)

Gerade im Kino gelandet...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Am Packen fÃ¼r Nacht-Duathlon heuteð.



Moin,

ich habe die Piko seit Donnerstag auch hier liegen, nur fehlt mir noch der dazugehÃ¶rige Helm.





GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (20. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, war mir Madame bissl Shoppen und Snacken...
> Nachher Autokino Gravenbruch. - Frau freut sich auf den Film, ich mich auf meine Auto.
> 
> Da werde ich mir demnächst auch den *Premium Rush* reinzerren...



Moin Jungs, 

ich hoffe den Kranken geht es besser und die Anderen hatten einen schönen Tag... Mir geht es wieder gut, ich habe ja genügend Körperreserven 

 @marco

Wie cool ist denn bitte ein Autokino Hier in Hamburg gibt es so etwas schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Das letzte Mal war ich in der Petting-Zeit dort, oh war das aufregend 

Ich hoffe das Programm dort ist besser als das TV Programm von heute.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich hoffe den Kranken geht es besser und die Anderen hatten einen schönen Tag... Mir geht es wieder gut, ich habe ja genügend Körperreserven
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Kreutzer auf Pro Sieben mit Christoph Maria Herbst kann man sich gerade ganz gut anschauen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Kreutzer auf Pro Sieben mit Christoph Maria Herbst kann man sich gerade ganz gut anschauen!
> 
> ...



Moin Jens, 

dank Dir.. Liege aber schon im Bett und habe auf dem ipad nur zattoo. Da ist die Auswahl noch bescheidener. Ich habe gerade einen Tatort mit Manfred Krug an. 

Bei Dir alles OK?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> dank Dir.. Liege aber schon im Bett und habe auf dem ipad nur zattoo. Da ist die Auswahl noch bescheidener. Ich habe gerade einen Tatort mit Manfred Krug an.
> 
> Bei Dir alles OK?



Kann nicht klagen, nur ein wenig kaputt!


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kann nicht klagen, nur ein wenig kaputt!



Dann mach dir mal einen entspannten Abend und genieße den Sonntag...

Melde mich jetzt ab, GN8


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann mach dir mal einen entspannten Abend und genieße den Sonntag...
> 
> Melde mich jetzt ab, GN8



Gute N8 Marcus!


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nimmst du die Couch mit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abend und N8

Ich hab mich dann trotzdem gegen die Couch entschieden...

War cooles Event. Am Schluss 2. in der Mixed-Wertung, 5. Couple, von 22 Teams. Und 8. von 44. Startenden, inkl. Singles. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend und N8
> 
> Ich hab mich dann trotzdem gegen die Couch entschieden...
> 
> ...



Gratuliere!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich hoffe den Kranken geht es besser und die Anderen hatten einen schönen Tag... Mir geht es wieder gut, ich habe ja genügend Körperreserven
> 
> ...







Guck mal hier:

http://www.autokinos-deutschland.de/programm/unsere-kinos-fg.php?osCsid=e057d061bf93a010d1a1d93eee9e7d16


Die haben 2 Leinwände und der Ton kommt "first class" über´s Autoradio.

Da ist immer Party....., Mädels auf der Ladefläche von V8-Kisten, man kann mit der der Decke vorm Auto liegen, auf Klappstühlen rumchillen.... , es gibt wirklich super Essen. 
Zwar typisch Ami-Fastfood, aber qualitativ um Klassen besser wie (oder als?) das Zeugs vom "*goldene M*"...

Waren in *Paranormal Activity 4*.  Flop!!!! Kann ich nicht empfehlen....


VG


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Oktober 2012)

Keener da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Keener da?



Moin Constantin,

Du alte Nachteule bist wohl irgendwie nach einer Party im Anfall von Langeweile Heute morgen hier rumgeschwirrt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2012)

Um 4 Uhr von der Party kommen, ist das nicht ein wenig früh? 

Moin zusammen


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,

hier kommt jetzt so langsam die Sonne raus und ich werde dann nachher den großen Jungen das erste mal in den Wald ausführen.

Vorerst werde ich mal weiter meine Bikeklamotten sortieren. Da hat sich inzwischen einiges mit der Zeit angesammelt. Einige alte und inzwischen "zu groß gewordenen" werde ich wohl aussortieren.

Dann kommen die Sommerklamotten jetzt in eine Box und die Winterklamotten wieder in den Schrank so daß ich den Winter über einen besseren Überblick über den nutzbaren Bestand habe. Im späten Frühjahr wird dann wieder gewechselt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt äußerst vernünftig!

Mal schauen, ich muss noch ein wenig für die Uni tun. Außerdem wird noch gegrillt.
Zwischendrin will ich aber schon noch ein Ründchen drehen.

Hatte ja die letzten Tage in Dortmund immer wieder Erfolgserlebnisse 
Konnte mal bergab besser laufen lassen und auch einige Sprünge/Drops mitnehmen. Das ging ja seit meinem Sturz gar nicht mehr. Jetzt fühl ich mich schon ein wenig beflügelt auf dem Rad.
Sollte auf dem 29er noch besser klappen


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das klingt äußerst vernünftig!
> 
> Mal schauen, ich muss noch ein wenig für die Uni tun. Außerdem wird noch gegrillt.
> Zwischendrin will ich aber schon noch ein Ründchen drehen.
> ...



So viel Vernunft steht mir eigentlich gar nicht!

Dir viel Spaß beim genannten!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2012)

Ach was 

Dankööö!


----------



## BENDERR (21. Oktober 2012)

bei uns schon den ganzen morgen blauer himmel und sonnenschein!
werde nacher noch ne runde laufen gehn und dann kuchen essen bei meine freundin


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Wikipedia

Als *Spießbürger* oder *Spießer* werden in abwertender Weise engstirnige Personen bezeichnet, die sich durch geistige Unbeweglichkeit, ausgeprägte Konformität mit gesellschaftlichen Normen, Abneigung gegen Veränderungen der gewohnten Lebensumgebung auszeichnen.
Ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür sind Leute die ihre Bikesachen nach Jahreszeit sortieren, in Kisten verstauen und der Saison entsprechend im Haus parat haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch von meiner RR Runde wieder zurück. Das Wetter is einfach der Hammer. Hätte net gedacht, dass ich dieses Jahr nochmal in kurzer Hose+Trikot unterwegs sein kann


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

Im Autokino war ich dieses Jahr auch schon:


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist der Harley-Aufkleber immer noch drauf?


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

joap. stört mich nicht, habe auf die andere Seite auch noch Aufkleber gemacht. Giant, Fox und Hope


----------



## unocz (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wikipedia
> 
> Als *Spießbürger* oder *Spießer* werden in abwertender Weise engstirnige Personen bezeichnet, die sich durch geistige Unbeweglichkeit, ausgeprägte Konformität mit gesellschaftlichen Normen, Abneigung gegen Veränderungen der gewohnten Lebensumgebung auszeichnen.
> Ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür sind Leute die ihre Bikesachen nach Jahreszeit sortieren, in Kisten verstauen und der Saison entsprechend im Haus parat haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2012)

Als Nachtrag noch mal mein Dortmunder Winterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

nobel, nobel...

Ist die Stütze(Funworks?) richtig knallig? Sieht irgendwie alles so braun und dunkel aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2012)

Und: back in the arm's of the undead! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs,

bisher ein geiler Tag... Tolle Tour durch die "Berge" von Hamburg und ein paar Bilder gemacht! Nur das mit dem Fotografieren übe ich noch einmal...





Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken!

Ahoi


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wikipedia
> 
> Als *Spießbürger* oder *Spießer* werden in abwertender Weise engstirnige Personen bezeichnet, die sich durch geistige Unbeweglichkeit, ausgeprägte Konformität mit gesellschaftlichen Normen, Abneigung gegen Veränderungen der gewohnten Lebensumgebung auszeichnen.
> Ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür sind Leute die ihre Bikesachen nach Jahreszeit sortieren, in Kisten verstauen und der Saison entsprechend im Haus parat haben.



 ich glaub ich schmeiße die ganzen Sachen lieber weg und kaufe mir im Frühjahr neue!

Hoffe jetzt aber nicht darauf welche abstauben zu können, passen Dir wegen meiner Wampe sowieso nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und: back in the arm's of the undead!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Moin Sascha,

Welcome Back Du alter Schwerenöter!


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Jens, ich hoffe auch sehr dass sie mir nicht passen - dann wär Dein Delikatessgewölbe wenigstens größer als meines! 
Bin im Moment auch wieder jenseits der 90.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> nobel, nobel...
> 
> Ist die Stütze(Funworks?) richtig knallig? Sieht irgendwie alles so braun und dunkel aus.



Jup ist ne FunWorks, passt ideal zu den Naben und den Spannern.
Ist natürlich alles in echt nicht so dunkel. 
Knalliger finde ich vom Eloxal aber die KCNC. Die ist irgendwie heller und sticht mehr ins Auge.

So passt das aber alles schon ganz gut


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, ich hoffe auch sehr dass sie mir nicht passen - dann wär Dein Delikatessgewölbe wenigstens größer als meines!
> Bin im Moment auch wieder jenseits der 90.



Weiterhin 97 Kilogramm zeigt meine Waage an...

Ansonsten hat Heute das Tallboy seine Premiere im Wald gefeiert:











Das Bike geht vor allem bergab wie Sau. Ich glaub das ich noch ne Menge Spaß mit dem Bike haben werde!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2012)

und jetzt noch ordentliche reifen drauf.

die mk2 gibts doch jetzt auch in 2,4".


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und jetzt noch ordentliche reifen drauf.
> 
> die mk2 gibts doch jetzt auch in 2,4".



Immer mit der Ruhe, kommt noch! Die Leitung der Reverb muss auch noch gekürzt werden, der Lenker kann noch tiefer und die Felgen können noch entlabelt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und: back in the arm's of the undead!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


$

Hallo sascha back aus dem knast
Hat was gefehlt im forum...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2012)

war heute auch mit dem mk2 unterwegs. schlecht ist der reifen nicht, aber leider doch sehr schmal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2012)

Hihi danke 

War heute mit 2 dh'lern unterwegs. Der eine in den 90ern weltcups, der ander aktuelle ami rennen, beides cDale entwickler

Hatten viel spass und ich bergab gut zu arbeiten mit dem xc epic noch am trigger/jekhill dran zu bleiben... Das video ist gut verwackelt,... Mal sehen ob ich da mit filtern was gerettet bekomme 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe... Ein Kollege braucht ein Bild für seine Arbeit.

Welche könnte in die engere Auswahl kommen? 

das...



das..



das..



oder das..




Welches gefällt euch am besten? Es soll für einen Shop sein...

Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2012)

3 auf keinen fall.

1 gefällt mir am besten.
dann 4 und 2.

bei 2 und 4 stören mich die ständer.
wobei der in 2 im verhältnis zum rad schon sehr groß wirk.

ohne ständer wäre das im parkhaus mit 1 gleichauf.
kommt halt drauf an wofür das sein soll.


----------



## BENDERR (21. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß mich gerade nicht zwischen 2 und 4 zu entscheiden..


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2012)

So gehts mir au

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich liebe ja das vom Parkhaus aaber Bild 1 hat auch was.
Kommt eventuell drauf an WOFÜR er es braucht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Oktober 2012)

hi Leute

hallo Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja ich liebe ja das vom Parkhaus aaber Bild 1 hat auch was.
> Kommt eventuell drauf an WOFÜR er es braucht.



Er möchte ein Bild auf Leinwand drucken und in seinen Laden hängen... Es soll kein typisches MTB-Aktion Bild sein! Eher ein wenig stylisch und Hamburg bezogen sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2012)

dann ganz klar nr. 1.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Dann auch die Nr.1!
Hättest Du ja auch gleich sagen können!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann auch die Nr.1!
> Hättest Du ja auch gleich sagen können!!!



Sorry...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin Marcos,

Von mir auch die 1!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Er möchte ein Bild auf Leinwand drucken und in seinen Laden hängen... Es soll kein typisches MTB-Aktion Bild sein! Eher ein wenig stylisch und Hamburg bezogen sein.


 


k_star schrieb:


> dann ganz klar nr. 1.


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Dann auch die Nr.1!
> Hättest Du ja auch gleich sagen können!!!


 
Ich schließe mich an und sage auch Nr. 1, ein wahnssinns Bild .
Gut ist auch, das im Hintergrund die Speicherstadt zu sehen ist. Ein kleiner Nachteil wäre allerdings das zu wenig Bike zu sehen ist. Wenn man mehr vom Bike sehen soll, dann ganz klar Nr. 4.

Gruß, Cihan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Krass, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die 1 das Rennen macht...

Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2012)

welches war denn dein favorit?


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

Für eine Leinwand würde ich das Parkhaus nehmen. Da sind die Kontraste stärker. Das erste ist sehr schön aber da verschwimmen die Farben im Druck bestimmt zu sehr. Alles zu rötlich. meine Meinung.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich finde ich das 2. am coolsten... wenn dieser Poller nicht wäre.

Ich glaube, ich werde es noch einmal neu machen... Mit einer anständigen Kamera und einem "unsichtbarem" Ständer. Die Bilder wurden alle mit einer SKY-Werbegeschenks Kamera aufgenommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Oktober 2012)

*Hi* _@ all_ !

Bin nur kurz online..  TATORT lÃ¤uft. 

Habe mir alle Bilder abgespeichert,Marcus, da alle sehr schÃ¶n sind.  
Hab sie nun als Bilschirmschoner mitlaufen.

Bin auch fÃ¼r Bild 1., gefolgt von 3.   
Oder die BikestÃ¤nder auf den anderen Pics wegretuschieren...



Welche Cam verwendest du, bzw. welche Preisklasse von der Cam.?
Habe eine preisgÃ¼nstige, kleine Sony und eine Olympus, je ~100 â¬. Alle Bilder sehen schxxxx aus!! - KÃ¶nnte auch an meinem Talent liegen, muÃ ich ja zugeben.


SchÃ¶nes Tallboy, Jens! 


*EDIT:*  Hast ja inzwischen geantwortet, bevor ich gefragt habe....


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

Meine Freundin findet auch das erste am besten und hats auch gleich als Hamburg erkannt obwohl sie erst zweimal da war. Das sagt schon ziemlich viel. Die Brücke wirkt schon gut. Also ja.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Für eine Leinwand würde ich das Parkhaus nehmen. Da sind die Kontraste stärker. Das erste ist sehr schön aber da verschwimmen die Farben im Druck bestimmt zu sehr. Alles zu rötlich. meine Meinung.



Das wird wohl das Problem sein, die Idee ist da und muss wohl noch einmal neu und professionell umgesetzt werden..


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich das 2. am coolsten... wenn dieser Poller nicht wäre.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich werde es noch einmal neu machen... Mit einer anständigen Kamera und einem "unsichtbarem" Ständer. Die Bilder wurden alle mit einer SKY-Werbegeschenks Kamera aufgenommen.




Die 2 und dann die 1.

Der ständer der 2 stört bischen.

greets hübsche bilder


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hi* _@ all_ !
> 
> Bin nur kurz online..  TATORT läuft.
> 
> ...



Wow, da fühle ich mich ja ein wenig geschmeichelt!! Danke!

Die Bilder wurden mit einer billigen KODAK COMPANY Kamera aufgenommen... Ein Werbegeschenk von Sky


Also es wir Nr 1! Danke


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hi* _@ all_ !
> 
> Bin nur kurz online.. TATORT lÃ¤uft.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marco, falls du fragen zum Thema Fotografie hast, kannst du mich fragen (gerne per PN). Bin zwar auch kein Pro, aber den einen oder anderen Verbesserungsvorschlag kann ich machen.

Tatort, wozu? Es ist doch eh immer der GÃ¤rtner .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco, falls du fragen zum Thema Fotografie hast, kannst du mich fragen (gerne per PN), bin zwar auch kein Pro, aber den einen oder anderen Verbesserungsvorschlag kann ich machen.
> 
> Tatort, wozu? Es ist doch eh immer der Gärtner .



Komm nach HH... Und bring deine Bikes mit!


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Komm nach HH... Und bring deine Bikes mit!


 
Ja, hoffendlich wird das bald mal was. Ich würde gerne vorbeikommen .


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

So, Tatort vorbei!
Marcus ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, finde Deine Bilder immer klasse.
Ich habe _keine_ Müllkamera bekomme aber trotzdem keine vernünftigen Bilder hin. 
Also irgendwie fehlt immer die Dynamik gegenüber der Realität. 
Sicherlich ne Frage der Perspektive.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja, hoffendlich wird das bald mal was. Ich würde gerne vorbeikommen .



Ich wäre, wenn gewünscht, auch dabei!


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich fotografiere auch immer nur mit ner Knipse (Sony DSC-W80) und bin eigentlich immer halbwegs zufrieden. Denke dass es fast nie am Material liegt.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, Tatort vorbei!
> Marcus ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, finde Deine Bilder immer klasse.
> Ich habe _keine_ Müllkamera bekomme aber trotzdem keine vernünftigen Bilder hin.
> Also irgendwie fehlt immer die Dynamik gegenüber der Realität.
> Sicherlich ne Frage der Perspektive.


 
So ist es, die Perspektive macht viel aus. Wenn ich ein Bike Fotografiere, ändere ich die Perspektive und gehe dabei beispielsweise zentimeter für zentimeter in die Hocke, (das macht viel aus) mache somit mehrere Fotos und suche mir dann das beste dovon heraus. Außerdem ändert sich der Lichteinfall und somit können sich auch die Farben von Bild zu Bild ändern (dunkler oder heller) und die Qualität des Fotos kann sich ggf. verbessern.

Hier mal ein Beispiel, zwar auch keine Dynamik drin aber das ist in diesem Bild auch nicht nötig.

1. Hintergrund ausgesucht 
2. Winkel zum Bike ermittelt (horizontal/Vertikal)
3. gutes Licht gehabt (es war spät am Abend)

Habe wie gesagt mehrere aus verschidenen Blickwinkeln machen müssen, bis ich mich schließlich für dieses entschieden habe.





Bilder mit direktem Sonnenschein werden meistens auch gut.


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich wäre, wenn gewünscht, auch dabei!


 
Klar gerne . Wenn hier schon welche aus der Runde nicht weit weg wohnen, dann passt das gut sich mal zu treffen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Komm nach HH... Und bring deine Bikes mit!


 
oh da Biken wäre ja auch mal nicht schlecht und mal nicht sooooooo weit weg


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, Tatort vorbei!
> Marcus ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, finde Deine Bilder immer klasse.
> Ich habe _keine_ Müllkamera bekomme aber trotzdem keine vernünftigen Bilder hin.
> Also irgendwie fehlt immer die Dynamik gegenüber der Realität.
> Sicherlich ne Frage der Perspektive.



Ich fahre einfach durch die Gegend und suche nach netten Hintergründen(die Lokation habe ich vom ICE aus gesehen) zusätzlich benutze ich immer ein Stativ... Bei 100 Bilder sind immer ein paar nette dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Ah, mit Stativ und dann noch hunderte Bilder! Naja, da würde ich vielleicht auch mal eines hinbekommen. Na Dich möcht ich mal losfahren sehen, mit Stativ, Bikeständer (Parkhausbild), etc. Da hatten die Kellys wohl noch weniger auf ner Tour dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ah, mit Stativ und dann noch hunderte Bilder! Naja, da würde ich vielleicht auch mal eines hinbekommen. Na Dich möcht ich mal losfahren sehen, mit Stativ, Bikeständer (Parkhausbild), etc. Da hatten die Kellys wohl noch weniger auf ner Tour dabei.



Ach, der Marcus hat den hier immer dabei:


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ah, mit Stativ und dann noch hunderte Bilder! Naja, da würde ich vielleicht auch mal eines hinbekommen. Na Dich möcht ich mal losfahren sehen, mit Stativ, Bikeständer (Parkhausbild), etc. Da hatten die Kellys wohl noch weniger auf ner Tour dabei.




Die einen fahren über die Alpen und ich gehe auf eine kleine Bike Tour... Das Gewicht vom Gepäck ist das Gleiche und die Speicherkarte ist genauso vollgemüllt!

GN8 Jungs und noch einmal Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ah, mit Stativ und dann noch hunderte Bilder! Naja, da würde ich vielleicht auch mal eines hinbekommen. Na Dich möcht ich mal losfahren sehen, mit Stativ, Bikeständer (Parkhausbild), etc. Da hatten die Kellys wohl noch weniger auf ner Tour dabei.


 
Du hast den Assistenten vergessen .


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Familie Ninja auf Tour...


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Und den Beleuchter? 

1. Hintergrund ausgesucht 
2. *Winkel zum Bike ermittelt (horizontal/Vertikal)*
3. gutes Licht gehabt (es war spät am Abend)

Ich glaube das ist mein Problem. Wie _ermittelst_ Du den? Kann man doch nur probieren oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

@Cihan

Du hast ja auch einen Ständer...

Jetzt aber wirklich GN8!


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Ihr kennt euch näher - oder?


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und den Beleuchter?


 
Marcus was geht denn mit denen ab ? @ Veikko: Über dir (das Bild) hast du doch dein ganzes Kamarateam und ist dir da genug Dynamik in dem Bild ?


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und den Beleuchter?
> 
> 1. Hintergrund ausgesucht
> 2. *Winkel zum Bike ermittelt (horizontal/Vertikal)*
> ...


 
Richtig, das mußt du durch probieren herausfinden.


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2012)

Da ist Dynamik drin! Ich habe mal die Kids gezählt und muss sagen ich wäre dann wohl (als Vater) in die entgegengesetzte Richtung unterwegs und zwar soweit mich meine Beine bringen würden und den Rest der Strecke würde ich kriechen!!!


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr kennt euch näher - oder?


----------



## cpprelude (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Cihan
> 
> Du hast ja auch einen Ständer...
> 
> Jetzt aber wirklich GN8!


 
Ja aber der wiegt nur einhundertstel als der den du im zweiten Bild hast .


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da ist Dynamik drin! Ich habe mal die Kids gezählt und muss sagen ich wäre dann wohl (als Vater) in die entgegengesetzte Richtung unterwegs und zwar soweit mich meine Beine bringen würden und den Rest der Strecke würde ich kriechen!!!



Was denkst Du? Das Bild wurde mit Teleobjektiv usw. aufgenommen... also aus sicherer Entfernung!

GN8 die 3. ich habe fertig!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Familie Ninja auf Tour...



Ui, so fleißig hast Du Deine Gene bereits verteilt!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr kennt euch näher - oder?





Hier gefaellt's mir Heute Abend wieder einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was denkst Du? Das Bild wurde mit Teleobjektiv usw. aufgenommen... also aus sicherer Entfernung!
> 
> GN8 die 3. ich habe fertig!



Das schaffst Du Heute nicht mehr!


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Oktober 2012)

N8 Jungs

Was ist denn bei euch los... Super Wetter und ihr seid alle im Netz... Morgen Nachmittag geht der 29er Test mal ins bekannte Gelände, bin mal auf die Vergleichszeiten mit den etablierten Rädern gespannt.  Im gestrigen Nachtrennen lag das Bike auf jeden Fall recht satt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> N8 Jungs
> 
> Was ist denn bei euch los... Super Wetter und ihr seid alle im Netz... Morgen Nachmittag geht der 29er Test mal ins bekannte Gelände, bin mal auf die Vergleichszeiten mit den etablierten Rädern gespannt.  Im gestrigen Nachtrennen lag das Bike auf jeden Fall recht satt.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Sonntags kann ich nachmittags fahren und hab dann keinen Nightride!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2012)

ich sass gestern zum ersten mal wieder auf nem 26er (trigger von nem cDale frame desginer). und hatte prompt wieder das gefuehl 2m ueber dem rad zu sitzen... DAS liebe ich halt am 29er: das ich naeher am rad dran bin. 

aber ein schoenes rad. in 29zoll waere das was fuer mich... schade nur, das es nur das teure trigger1 mit lefty gibt... 
nur die sche*** reverb! der klemmkopf kann gar nix! der hat geknarzt wie ab!


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2012)

Mooin.

Ich glaube das "im" Bike sitzen würde mir komisch vorkommen. Fühlt sich bestimmt sicher an, aber iwe bremst das glaube ich den spieltrieb...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Am 23.11 ist es soweit! Sie holen mir das Altmetall aus dem Körper 
Leichtbau beginnt ja bekanntlich am eigenen Körper


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2012)

Lass dir das Altmetall auf jedenfall mitgeben. Titanteile kannste noch im Leichtbauforum verticken


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Bruder hat auch schon ne nette Sammlung aus seinem Knöchel. Bis jetzt hätte ich aber keine Verwendung dafür...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Tote Hose hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach, Quatsch 
Hab' grad was für die Uni gemacht und fühl' mich heute irgendwie nicht so gut. Demnach war ich auch nicht im Fitnesscenter. Morgen geht's hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, Quatsch
> Hab' grad was für die Uni gemacht und fühl' mich heute irgendwie nicht so gut. Demnach war ich auch nicht im Fitnesscenter. Morgen geht's hoffentlich wieder.


Na dann gute Besserung


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier?



An Tagen wie diesen...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Wo sind denn all die hübschen Frauen(bildchen) hin, die hier sonst für Unterhaltung sorgen? 

Muss erstmal was essen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na dann gute Besserung



Danke. Aber wirklich krank bin ich (hoffentlich) nicht, kann ja nicht schon wieder angehen... Übrigens brauchst du ganz schön lange, um auf PNs zu antworten  Ich erwarte einen langen Aufsatz mit Einleitung, Untersuchung und Schlussfolgerung!


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh - Schrift!!!
Na für die Bilder mit den Frauen ist der Marco zuständig aber der guckt seit gestern Viertel nach Acht Tatort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh - Schrift!!!
> Na für die Bilder mit den Frauen ist der Marco zuständig aber der guckt seit gestern Viertel nach Acht Tatort!



Die Hessen brauchen da halt etwas länger mit dem Verstehen der Auflösung!


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin.
> 
> Ich glaube das "im" Bike sitzen wÃ¼rde mir komisch vorkommen. FÃ¼hlt sich bestimmt sicher an, aber iwe bremst das glaube ich den spieltrieb...



Abend leute. Ich war heute fast ein wenig geschockt... Das Trekkingrad macht richtig Laune. Die Downhill-Zeiten waren nahe am 160mm Freerider... Und deutlich unter den 100mm Fully. Uphill war noch etwas Luft. Aber das definitive Bike wird noch gut leichter sein als das Testbike. Der Kaufentscheid ist auf jeden Fall gefallen. Jetzt geht's an die Teilelisteð. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon Jens! 
Wahrscheinlich sitzen die immer noch auf dem Sofa und überlegen und haben schon mehrfach bei der ARD angerufen und um Aufklärung gebeten.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon Jens!
> Wahrscheinlich sitzen die immer noch auf dem Sofa und überlegen und haben schon mehrfach bei der ARD angerufen und um Aufklärung gebeten.



So nach dem Motto: "Nee, die Wahrsagerin kann das nicht gewesen sein. Die hätte doch gewusst das sie erwischt wird!"


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Oktober 2012)

Zum aktuellen Anlass:






Endlich hat das Ganze ein Ende, oder auch nur wieder der Anfang... Die Erben sind nicht besser...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## BENDERR (22. Oktober 2012)

gerade zurück ausm fitnessstudio.. jetzt endlich zeit dafür:






"no filler, no ballads, just full-throtthle rock 'n' roll!"


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

So etwas Ernsthaftes in diesem Thread, och nee! Lass uns doch lieber wieder über das 29er philosofieren oder über die Hessen frotzeln!

Gestern die Erstausfahrt mit dem "Großen Jungen" war auch sehr geil. Bergab geht das Ding auch wie Sau!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gerade zurück ausm fitnessstudio.. jetzt endlich zeit dafür:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Sache!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke. Aber wirklich krank bin ich (hoffentlich) nicht, kann ja nicht schon wieder angehen... Übrigens brauchst du ganz schön lange, um auf PNs zu antworten  Ich erwarte einen langen Aufsatz mit Einleitung, Untersuchung und Schlussfolgerung!


Echt???  Da steht noch 'ne Antwort aus?


Nö, da kommt nichts mehr  Is ja alles geklärt.


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Oktober 2012)

Von Hessen habe ich keine Ahnung...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon Jens!
> Wahrscheinlich sitzen die immer noch auf dem Sofa und überlegen und haben schon mehrfach bei der ARD angerufen und um Aufklärung gebeten.


 


ohneworte schrieb:


> So nach dem Motto: "Nee, die Wahrsagerin kann das nicht gewesen sein. Die hätte doch gewusst das sie erwischt wird!"


 


cpprelude schrieb:


> Tatort, wozu? Es ist doch eh immer der Gärtner .


Es ist immer der Gärtner, sagte ich doch schon .


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Es ist immer der Gärtner, sagte ich doch schon .



Naja, irgendwie mit Mutterboden hatte der schon zu tun. Mit Gärtnern dann jedoch irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Wobei mich der Denkansatz mit der Wahrsagerin  nun natürlich auch verwirrt! 
Klingt nach Justizirrtum oder wenigstens Willkür! 
Muss mal Marco anrufen ob der jetzt was rausgefunden hat!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Der philosophiert vielleicht noch drüber?! Den besser nicht stören!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Von Hessen habe ich keine Ahnung...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



Da hast Du auch nicht das Meiste verpasst!
















Puh, ich glaub das gibt nachher richtig Verbalkloppe wenn der Marco hier auftaucht!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der philosophiert vielleicht noch drüber?! Den besser nicht stören!



Das wollt ich auch gerade vorschlagen. Nicht das der endgültig verwirrt wird und zukünftig nur noch irres Zeug von sich gibt!


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das wollt ich auch gerade vorschlagen. Nicht das der endgültig verwirrt wird und zukünftig nur noch irres Zeug von sich gibt!



Dem Punkt ist er eh schon relativ nah gekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dem Punkt ist er eh schon relativ nah gekommen.



Ok, ok, ok... Du hast gewonnen!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie mit Mutterboden hatte der schon zu tun. Mit Gärtnern dann jedoch irgendwie nicht...


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Wobei mich der Denkansatz mit der Wahrsagerin nun natürlich auch verwirrt!
> Klingt nach Justizirrtum oder wenigstens Willkür!
> Muss mal Marco anrufen ob der jetzt was rausgefunden hat!!!


 
Schaut ihr euch das wirklich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Okay, okay...ich mache den Rechner nochmal an. Habe z.Zt nur das Handy..
Bis gleich, ihr Lästerbacken.   

Jens, hast du meine SMS bekommen?


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Du nicht?
Die Alternative wäre Gespräche mit der Freundin. 
Also?


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh! Lasst uns gehen!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh! Lasst uns gehen!!!!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du nicht?
> Die Alternative wäre Gespräche mit der Freundin.
> Also?


 
Nö, ich schaue allgemein wenig fern in lezter zeit, wenn dann mal Inspector Barnaby, wenn ich zufällig hinschalte.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay, okay...ich mache den Rechner nochmal an. Habe z.Zt nur das Handy..
> Bis gleich, ihr Lästerbacken.
> 
> Jens, hast du meine SMS bekommen?



Ui, da ist er ja...ich glaub ich muss jetzt weg!



Ja, die SMS ist angekommen (sogar doppelt). Muss ich mich mal kundig machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nö, ich schaue allgemein wenig fern in lezter zeit, wenn dann mal Inspector Barnaby, wenn ich zufällig hinschalte.



ich find barnaby auch besser als tatort


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nö, ich schaue allgemein wenig fern in lezter zeit, wenn dann mal Inspector Barnaby, wenn ich zufällig hinschalte.



Dann kannst Du Dir auch einen Tatort anschauen!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay, okay...ich mache den Rechner nochmal an. Habe z.Zt nur das Handy..
> Bis gleich, ihr Lästerbacken.
> 
> Jens, hast du meine SMS bekommen?


 
Moin Marco.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich find barnaby auch besser als tatort



Ich kenn da bisher nur einen Teil. War zwar ganz witzig, aber deswegen die späte Sendezeit abwarten? Wobei beim Tatort nicht alle Folgen über ein hohes Niveau verfügen.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Oktober 2012)

naja, bin eh meist bis 12 auf.. macht dann nicht viel unterschied


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre Gespräche mit der Freundin.



Was? Bist Du bekloppt? Was glaubst Du was meine Frau dazu sagt!


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin seit 7 Jahren getrennt lebend, da geht das.
Müssten uns eigentlich mal amtlich scheiden sonst haben wir irgendwann mal Goldene Hochzeit.


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Marco befeuert wohl erst noch den Generator im Keller damit der PC anläuft?!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kenn da bisher nur einen Teil. War zwar ganz witzig, aber deswegen die späte Sendezeit abwarten? Wobei beim Tatort nicht alle Folgen über ein hohes Niveau verfügen.


 
Naja ich glaube beides ist immer noch besser als Navi CSI und co. Ich finde diese Serien zu perfekt und steril die Leute sind Aalglatt geschminkt und überhabt klappt alles immer perfekt bei denen und der Mordablauf wird schon am Tatort innerhalb von ein par Minuten herausgefunden. Das ist zu unrealistisch, da sind die oben genannten Serien etwas bodenständiger.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2012)

oute ich mich jetzt, wenn ich sage, dass ich ab heute wieder jeden montag abend sat.1 gucke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 7 Jahren getrennt lebend, da geht das.
> Müssten uns eigentlich mal amtlich scheiden sonst haben wir irgendwann mal Goldene Hochzeit.



War ja auch mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint!


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jens

Hier fehlt noch was...

http://services.datasport.com/2012/lauf/gurten/START090.HTM

Gruss St. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> oute ich mich jetzt, wenn ich sage, dass ich ab heute wieder jeden montag abend sat.1 gucke?



Wat löppt denn da? Bauer sucht Frau?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Erst ankurbeln!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marco befeuert wohl erst noch den Generator im Keller damit der PC anläuft?!


 
 

Ich glaube der ist gerade fleißig am zitieren, und zwar 10 Leute auf einmal .


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Erst ankurbeln!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Dann ist der ganze Kram aber nicht mehr aktuell oder er kommt nicht hinterher


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Da weiß ich gar nicht wie man dass macht, mit mehreren Zitaten.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich glaube der ist gerade fleißig am zitieren, und zwar 10 Leute auf einmal .



Oweia, und das beim Hessentempo. Das kann dauern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>


 
Ich glaube er meint seinen Rechner.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da weiß ich gar nicht wie man dass macht, mit mehreren Zitaten.



Tröste Dich, ich auch nicht. Wenigstens etwas was er uns voraus hat!


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach in Hessen ist dass dann immer noch aktuell, die tanzen heut noch zu Abba und Modern Talking.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist der Erklärbär?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint seinen Rechner.



Der Groschen klemmte gerade ein wenig!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach in Hessen ist dass dann immer noch aktuell, die tanzen heut noch zu Abba und Modern Talking.



Das ist da auch gerade erst in den Top Ten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist da auch gerade erst in den Top Ten!



Hat hier heute Abend jemand Speed in die Kannen gekippt?

Erst laaaange nichts und dann kann man nimmer schnell genug aktualisieren


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Aufsteiger der Woche!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aufsteiger der Woche!



Modern Talking löst gerade die Dauerbrenner ABBA und Boney M in den hessischen Charts ab!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ihr schafft mich, echt!  

Irgendwie fehlen mir heute aber die blöden Sprüche - bin total platt.



Metrum schrieb:


> Wobei mich der Denkansatz mit der Wahrsagerin  nun natürlich auch verwirrt!
> Klingt nach Justizirrtum oder wenigstens Willkür!
> Muss mal Marco anrufen ob der jetzt was rausgefunden hat!!!



Der Tatort war nicht so pralle und ich war nebenbei mehr im Netz unterwegs.
Zumindest schaue ich hier nicht alleine ARD!! 

Jo, dann ruf mich doch endlich mal an, Muchacho.  
Aber du magst ja nicht mit mir telefonieren....  Hasst mich nur wegen meiner Hautfarbe! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch nicht das Meiste verpasst!
> 
> *Puh, ich glaub das gibt nachher richtig Verbalkloppe wenn der Marco hier auftaucht!*



Ne, das hole ich beim ersten Live-Treffen nach, da gibt´s ´ne körperliche Verwarnung. 



Metrum schrieb:


> Dem Punkt ist er eh schon relativ nah gekommen.











ohneworte schrieb:


> Ui, da ist er ja...ich glaub ich muss jetzt weg!
> 
> Bleib ruhig da, ich belle nicht, aber...
> 
> ...



  Wäre lieb!  
Speicher meine Nummer ruhig mal ab!



cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco.



Mosche, Cihan. 



Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 7 Jahren getrennt lebend, da geht das.
> Müssten uns eigentlich mal amtlich scheiden sonst haben wir irgendwann mal Goldene Hochzeit.



Wenn, wären wir hier doch sicher alle eingeladen, oder ??


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

So genug mit Cybermobbing , sonst meldet er sich garnicht mehr.

Ups, da war einer schneller.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

*@reddevil*

Du bist um diese Uhrzeit irgendwie zu zweiradspezifisch unterwegs....    
Schalt doch mal ´nen Gang runter!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@reddevil*
> 
> Du bist um diese Uhrzeit irgendwie zu zweiradspezifisch unterwegs....
> Schalt doch mal ´nen Gang runter!



Hi Marco,

Mit dem zitieren bist Du wohl nicht hinterhergekommen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin Marco!

Hatten eben schon mal von Dir gesprochen. 
Aber nur GUTES!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2012)

kennt jemand einen 29er rahmen in 16-18" mit einem steuerohr kürzer als 95 mm inkl. lagerschalen?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marco!
> 
> Hatten eben schon mal von Dir gesprochen.
> Aber nur GUTES!



Auf andere Sachen kann man ja bezüglich Marco auch gar nicht kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da weiß ich gar nicht wie man dass macht, mit mehreren Zitaten.





ohneworte schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, ich auch nicht. Wenigstens etwas was er uns voraus hat!



Jungs, ihr Beide werdet einfach überproportional schnell alt...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

So ich hau mich schon mal aufs Ohr.
Muss schon mal vorschlafen für die nächsten Partys diese Woche


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen 29er rahmen in 16-18" mit einem steuerohr kürzer als 95 mm inkl. lagerschalen?



Haaaaallllllooooo Kaaaiii,

Bikethemen sind hier gerade sowas von nebensächlich! Frag doch morgen noch mal!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr Beide werdet einfach überproportional schnell alt...


 
Oh oh kein Smiley, jezt wird's ernst.

*schluck*


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr Beide werdet einfach überproportional schnell alt...



Irgendwie sollst Du ja auch noch irgendwo das Gefühl behalten uns über zu sein.

Ich bin dann auch mal weg.

N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marco!
> 
> Hatten eben schon mal von Dir gesprochen.
> Aber nur GUTES!




Die könnten gerade meinen Hamster auf der Schnellstraße überfahren haben, aber DU verpasst mir irgendwie immer ein Lächeln!   





Zum Glück habe ich keinen Hamster.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollst Du ja auch noch irgendwo das Gefühl behalten uns über zu sein.
> 
> Ich bin dann auch mal weg.
> 
> N8


 
Wie, so früh ins Bett, mußt du garnicht arbeiten ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ich hau mich schon mal aufs Ohr.
> Muss schon mal *vorschlafen für die nächsten Partys* diese Woche



Leg dich diesmal aber etwas mehr in´s Zeug....!! 


Nacht.


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Nacht an die Schläfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen 29er rahmen in 16-18" mit einem steuerohr kürzer als 95 mm inkl. lagerschalen?



   Kai, etwas mehr Anstand!  Und halte dich bitte an die Regeln!!

Wenn du über Bikes schreiben willst, mußt du in einem entsprechenden Forum aktiv werden....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Oh oh kein Smiley, jezt wird's ernst.
> 
> *schluck*




Der muss noch in der Leitung klemmen....   Da gehört aber Einer hin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

_*Jungs, gleich habe ich alle Post durch  -  bin gleich bei euch....... *hätz, hechel**_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollst Du ja auch noch irgendwo das Gefühl behalten uns über zu sein.
> 
> *Ich bin dann auch mal weg.
> *
> N8





_"Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey, ich da - du weg !?"_  Das nehme ich ja fast persönlich..   _*arghhh*_


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _"Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey, ich da - du weg !?"_ Das nehme ich ja fast persönlich.. _*arghhh*_


 
Er liest bestimmt noch heimlich mit .


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollst Du ja auch noch irgendwo das Gefühl behalten *uns* *über zu sein*.
> 
> Ich bin dann auch mal weg.
> 
> N8



Muss da nicht stehen "*uns über zu haben*"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch raus. Bin verdammt müde nach 2,5h Nightride... 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Leg dich diesmal aber etwas mehr in´s Zeug....!!
> 
> 
> Nacht.



Was hab ich falsch gemacht?! 

Warst etwa auch da und hast meinen Tanzstil gesehen?


----------



## cpprelude (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube hier passiert nichts mehr.

GN8


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Nacht an den verbliebenen Rest und Guten Morgen an diejenigen die es später lesen.


----------



## BENDERR (23. Oktober 2012)

bin auch raus, nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die könnten gerade meinen Hamster auf der Schnellstraße überfahren haben, aber DU verpasst mir irgendwie immer ein Lächeln!
> 
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich keinen Hamster.



Zum Thema Hamster fällt mir gerade nur das hier ein:

Tatsachenbericht aus der LA Times
"Im Nachhinein gesehen war der große Fehler das Streichholz anzuzünden. Aber ich habe nur versucht den Hamster wieder zu kriegen", hat Eric Tomaszewski amüsierten Ärzten in der Abteilung für schwere Verbrennungen im Salt Lake City Hospital erzählt. Tomaszewski und sein homosexueller Lebenspartner Andrew (Kiki) Farnom, waren nach einer Session der intimen Art zur ersten Hilfebehandlung eingeliefert worden, nachdem dabei einiges schief gelaufen war.

"Ich habe ein Papprohr in sein Rectum eingeführt und dann Raggot, unseren Hamster, hineinschlüpfen lassen", erklärte er. "Wie gewöhnlich hat Kikki 'Armageddon' gerufen, das Zeichen dafür, dass er genug hatte. Ich habe versucht Raggot zurückzuholen, aber er wollte nicht wieder raus kommen, also habe ich ein Streichholz angezündet und in das Rohr gespäht, wobei ich gedacht habe das Licht würde ihn anlocken."

Bei einer eilig einberufenen Pressekonferenz, beschrieb ein Sprecher des Krankenhauses was als nächstes geschah. "Das Streichholz entzündetet eine Gasblase im Innern und eine Flamme schoss aus dem Rohr, entzündete Mr. Tomaszewski's Haare fügte seinem Gesicht schwere Verbrennungen zu. Außerdem fingen das Fell und die Schnurrbarthaare des Hamsters Feuer und entzündeten im Gegenzug eine noch größere Gasblase noch weiter innen. Dies schleuderte den Nager nach draußen wie eine Kanonenkugel." Tomaszewski erlitt Verbrennungen 2. Grades und eine gebrochene Nase durch den Aufschlag des Hamsters, während Farnom Verbrennungen ersten und zweiten Grades an seinem Anus und Enddarm erlitt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich werf mich gerade sowas von weg....


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen 29er rahmen in 16-18" mit einem steuerohr kürzer als 95 mm inkl. lagerschalen?



kann da jetzt jemand drauf antworten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2012)

wuesste net, das es sowas gibt. waru mmusst du sooo tief runter? ich glaub das geht nur mit -xx grad vorbau. oder sollen es 95mm + 40mm vorbau < 137mm sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Lefty passt bestimmt nicht. 

Wüsste auch nichts was so kurz ist. Mein Giant hat 10cm in Größe M, die S hat 9,5 cm. Finde die beide schon recht kurz und würde sonst auch auf einen extrem negativen Vorbau zurückgreifen. Sieht zwar nicht so schon aus abr was soll.

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2012)

ich koennte mir vorstellen, das er mit ner normalen lefty den vorbau auch zwischen die bruecken will. dann wuerde das naemlich passen:
95mm rahmen und steuersatz + 40mm vorbau = 135mm < 137mm lefty


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist schon klar was du meinst.
sieht aber doch etwas komisch aus wenn der Vorbau unter der Gabelbrücke ist. Vielleicht sieht er dieses Maß als halbwegs realistisch an und will mit normalen Mitteln möglichst flach kommen. Allerdings wäre es komisch da beim Steuerrohr zu beginnen. Ein flacher Steuersatz und eine geringe Einbauhöhe der Gabel wären da einfacher. Ebenso ein negativer Vorbau... 

Na gut, ich sehs ein. Geht wohl um eine Lefty.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2012)

gibt schon leute die sowas fahren... dann halt mit einer lefty tall. dann hast du ~16x mm das passt mit 105mm + steuersatz + flacher vorbau gut rein.


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibt aber deutlich schönere Lösungen, finde ich. Aber wenn man so weit runter muss dann klappts halt mit derLefty nicht anders. Konnte man die nicht auf 80mm traveln? Würde ja auch was bringen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2012)

ja kann man.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass ich so klein bin.
(1,73 m und 84 cm schritthöhe)

mein niner hatte eine steuerrohrlänge von 80mm + klassichen ahead steuersatz.
95 mm mit steuersatz wäre also schön.

das niner war nicht schlecht, nur leider etwas zu kurz.


----------



## maddda (23. Oktober 2012)

Haben die neuen Niner Rahmen denn die gleiche Geometrie wie die alten?
Sonst kannste ja mal schauen, ob die länger geworden sind


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Giant Xtc hat einen integrierten Steuersatz. Kannst ja mal schauen. Die sind auch recht lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

Bergamont hat meines Wissens nach sehr kurze Steuerrohre!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Haben die neuen Niner Rahmen denn die gleiche Geometrie wie die alten?
> Sonst kannste ja mal schauen, ob die länger geworden sind



wenn, dann nur das dicke stahlschwein (mcr) !


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Stahl ist doch gut. Das hält wenigstens.


----------



## BENDERR (23. Oktober 2012)

sooo, zurück von der trainingsrunde.
heute bei traumhaften herbstwetter fast 3h unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sooo, zurück von der trainingsrunde.
> heute bei traumhaften herbstwetter fast 3h unterwegs gewesen.



Trübe, nebelig und 11Grad!


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2012)

Hier auch - und dunkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

ich gehe morgen nebel jagen.

fange ausnahmsweise mal um 6 uhr (sonst ca. 7.30) an und mache um 15 uhr (sonst 16.30 bis 17.00) feierabend.

die akkus sind schon geladen und das bike ist bereit.


----------



## BENDERR (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Trübe, nebelig und 11Grad!



goldenem herbstwetter!
sonnenschein, blauer himmel, 17°C!


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hamster fällt mir gerade nur das hier ein:
> 
> Tatsachenbericht aus der LA Times
> "Im Nachhinein gesehen war der große Fehler das Streichholz anzuzünden. Aber ich habe nur versucht den Hamster wieder zu kriegen", hat Eric Tomaszewski amüsierten Ärzten in der Abteilung für schwere Verbrennungen im Salt Lake City Hospital erzählt. Tomaszewski und sein homosexueller Lebenspartner Andrew (Kiki) Farnom, waren nach einer Session der intimen Art zur ersten Hilfebehandlung eingeliefert worden, nachdem dabei einiges schief gelaufen war.
> ...



Hammerstory, so gut, dass sie fast stimmen muss. Hast Du mir den Link zum Artikel?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

z.b. hier


einfach den text komplett bei google eingeben.


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

Abend Jungs,

Bevor es wieder zu spÃ¤t ist fÃ¼r Bike-Themenð. Frage an die Trekking-Rad-Fraktion: was fÃ¤hrt ihr fÃ¼r Kurbeln am 29er?

Aktuell fahre ich 28/40 x 36-11 am 26er. Rein rechnerisch wÃ¼rde das ca 26/38 x 36-11 am 29er ergeben. Da wir bei uns recht hohe HÃ¼gel haben und die auch Teil diverser Rennen sind bevorzuge ich eher kleinere Ãbersetzungen. Mit obiger Ãbersetzung habe ich auch Eigerbike, etc gefahren.

Happy Trails

St. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> z.b. hier
> 
> 
> einfach den text komplett bei google eingeben.




Danke, nur ist auch das nicht die Originalquelle.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

i know!

da gibts ja tausende seiten wo das gepostet wurde.


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs,
> 
> Bevor es wieder zu spÃ¤t ist fÃ¼r Bike-Themenð. Frage an die Trekking-Rad-Fraktion: was fÃ¤hrt ihr fÃ¼r Kurbeln am 29er?
> 
> ...



zur Zeit habe ich noch 22-32-42 montiert. Das 22er kommt aber wieder ab. Das brauche ich hier nicht. Das war als Rettungsanker fÃ¼r das letzte Rennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

ich fahre im moment noch 24-36 mit 36 kassette.

vielleicht baue ich auch mal wieder die x.0 kurbel mit 26-39 dran.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Oktober 2012)

39/26 mit 11-34 reicht so grade für alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich gehe morgen nebel jagen.
> 
> fange ausnahmsweise mal um 6 uhr (sonst ca. 7.30) an und mache um 15 uhr (sonst 16.30 bis 17.00) feierabend.
> 
> die akkus sind schon geladen und das bike ist bereit.



Moin Kai,

ich bin morgen Mittags auch in Minden!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2012)

deutsche rennen: 1x9 mit 34 auf 11/34er kassette
swiss bike masters und ornans: 39/26 auf 11/34er


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

*So, es ist mal wieder soweit - alle Bikethemen und sämtliches Fachsimpeln ist nun einzustellen!!
*
Nabend!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

oh, der betreuer ist da.


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2012)

Na Marco, wieder munter oder hast Du das Licht durch den Wald gefahren?


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand nebenbei noch in den Fernseher schauen möchte, gleich bei N24 *Russisch Roulette - Moskaus Jugend zwischen Leben und Tod*.
Kamen schon "lustige" Bilder in der Vorschau.
Nur Kranke! Offenbar Exilhessen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich besorg´s gerade meinen Augen mit "Zuhause im Glück"....  :kotz:

-gezwungenermaßen-


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> zur Zeit habe ich noch 22-32-42 montiert. Das 22er kommt aber wieder ab. Das brauche ich hier nicht. Das war als Rettungsanker für das letzte Rennen.



Mit dieser Übersetzung geht's sicher über alle Berge. Das Racebike wird aber sicher nicht mehr 3-fach geschaltet, da überwiegen die Vorteile der 2-fach Übersetzung zu fest. XX1 ist für die steilen Berge aber wohl keine Option. Deshalb sicher 2-fach, nur die Bandbreite ist noch nicht ganz klar. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Falls jemand nebenbei noch in den Fernseher schauen möchte, gleich bei N24 *Russisch Roulette - Moskaus Jugend zwischen Leben und Tod*.
> Kamen schon "lustige" Bilder in der Vorschau.
> Nur Kranke! Offenbar Exilhessen!



Tönt spannend, aber Alternative zu Fussball?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe kein Bezahlfernsehen!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

ich auch nicht, aber gucke es trotzdem.


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mache ich bei wichtigen Spielen auch im Stream.


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch schÃ¶n Schweizer zu sein... Zappe gerade zwischen Bayern und Man U... Ohne Bezahlfernsehenð. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2012)

jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, dass das auf sf1 und sf2 übertragen wird. 

hätte man ja noch einfacher gucken können.


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

SF 2 überträgt Bayern, Man U auf ITV. Beides im Kabel. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

Gerade von meinem Lehrling verlinkt worden...

Ton an!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M660rjNCH0A"]GANDALF STYLE - Parody of PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (ê°ë¨ì¤íì¼) M/V - YouTube[/nomedia]


Oh Backe mein Zahn, die schnüffeln doch alle Weihrauch heutzutage! 

Aber gegen Ende musste ich doch etwas lachen...  (Man muß halt das orig. Video kennen)


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, der betreuer ist da.


Meinst Du den Reifenfachmann?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich besorg´s gerade meinen Augen mit "Zuhause im Glück"....  :kotz:
> 
> -gezwungenermaßen-



Fußball!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Reifenfachmann?



Schreibfehler! Soll heißen: _"...der reife Fachmann.." _


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fußball!



Oje, das ist nicht wirklich besser...


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

Fussball ist (fast) immer besser!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Fussball ist (fast) immer besser!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3tmvDqiP-c"]Maulwurf Nenene Sound (RenÃ© Marik/ Frosch) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oje, das ist nicht wirklich besser...



Als Bayernfan Heute Abend mit Sicherheit besser als Dein Programm (wo liegen denn die Bleigewichte zum Auswuchten?)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Als Bayernfan Heute Abend mit Sicherheit besser als Dein Programm (wo liegen denn die Bleigewichte zum Auswuchten?)




Kaum rede ich von Reifenwechsel, lässt dich das Thema seit Tagen gar nicht mehr los.... 
Jens, hast du etwa ´nen Reifenfetisch????


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gerade von meinem Lehrling verlinkt worden...
> 
> Ton an!
> GANDALF STYLE - Parody of PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (ê°ë¨ì¤íì¼) M/V - YouTube
> ...



Moin Ladies,

dieses alberne Gehopse gab es doch schon mal....

http://youtu.be/81szj1vpEu8

ich bin zu alt für diesen... (na, was hat er gesagt?)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

Kann dem ganzen Hype auch nichts abgewinnen, bin wohl auch zu alt...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

Geht mir mit _fast 34_ ja schon so....


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Geht mir mit _fast 34_ ja schon so....



Na ja, wenn die Jugend schon nicht mehr mitkommt...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kaum rede ich von Reifenwechsel, lässt dich das Thema seit Tagen gar nicht mehr los....
> Jens, hast du etwa ´nen Reifenfetisch????



Ich rede von Blei und Du von Gummi? Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen?


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Geht mir mit _fast 34_ ja schon so....



****... ich werde nächsten Monat 42 hätte ich fast vergessen!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Ladies,
> 
> dieses alberne Gehopse gab es doch schon mal....
> 
> ...



Hilfeeee!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die Jugend schon nicht mehr mitkommt...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



Ist die 72 in deinem Nick dein Geburtsjahr?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ****... ich werde nächsten Monat 42 hätte ich fast vergessen!



Alter Sack!



(Ooops, darf ich doch erst kommenden Monat sagen!)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ****... ich werde nächsten Monat 42 hätte ich fast vergessen!



Keine Angst, Marcus, ...ich erinnere dich dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter Sack!
> 
> 
> 
> (Ooops, darf ich doch erst kommenden Monat sagen!)




Ich sag jetzt mal nix!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich rede von Blei und Du von Gummi? Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen?



Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst !


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter Sack!
> 
> 
> 
> (Ooops, darf ich doch erst kommenden Monat sagen!)



Für alle alten Säcke....:

einfach super!! "Sie war gerade nicht auf Augenhöhe..."

http://youtu.be/O_CIE0EuUKk


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist die 72 in deinem Nick dein Geburtsjahr?



Im Gegensatz zur 81 ja...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, Marcus, ...ich erinnere dich dran!



Danke, zum Glück habe ich dich/euch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die Jugend schon nicht mehr mitkommt...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist die 72 in deinem Nick dein Geburtsjahr?





reddevil72 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur 81 ja...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD




Das ist ja auch fast noch jugendlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke, zum Glück habe ich dich/euch!



Mach Dir keine Sorgen, wir finden schon die Wunden in denen die Finger schön tief bohren können!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch fast noch jugendlich!



Ist das denn noch für ihn FSK-tauglich was wir so von uns geben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus, muß für meine kleine Nichte noch was vorbereiten...

*Schönen Abend euch allen! *

Gruß Marco


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch weg!

Gute N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen, wir finden schon die Wunden in denen die Finger schön tief bohren können!



Ich hole gerade noch schnell den Salzstreuer.....


----------



## ohneworte (23. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hole gerade noch schnell den Salzstreuer.....



Wenn das man reicht, manchmal koennte das auch ein Salzstock sein!


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Oktober 2012)

Immer auf die Kleinen! War wohl ein Eigentor von mir 

Ich bin auch wieder raus, brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf...

GN8


----------



## reddevil72 (23. Oktober 2012)

N8


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Oktober 2012)

n8


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2012)

Also abends darf man ja nichts mehr über Bikes schreiben aber wenn es morgen Früh einer liest...
Ich weiß eben nicht ob ich blöd bin oder nicht bilde mir aber ein dass ich bei meinen *XTR SL M970A *Schalthebeln die kleinen, schwarzen Hebel nicht nur mit dem Zeigefinger ziehen sondern mit dem Daumen auch drücken konnte. Nun habe ich die Züge gewechselt und kann nur noch mit dem Zeigefinger ziehen! 
Oder bin ich doch blöde und konnte vorher auch nicht drücken?!
Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seeanemone (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenns wirklich der XTR SL-M970A ist, dann müsstest du sowohl Daumen als auch Zeigefinger benutzen können für den kleinen schwarzen.


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Hm, aber nun gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## cpprelude (24. Oktober 2012)

Wie, schläft ihr alle etwa schon ?


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen.
also die alten Xts gingen auch schon mit dem Zeigefinger. Wenn man sie umgebaut hatte auch mit zwei Gängen. Also genau so woe doe 970er funktionieren sollten.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, aber nun gehts nicht mehr.



Moin,

Du hast die Züge nicht irgendwie falsch eingehängt?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie, schläft ihr alle etwa schon ?



Alter Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## BENDERR (24. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!!!


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du hast die Züge nicht irgendwie falsch eingehängt?
> 
> ...



Moin Männer und Jens!

Wie kann man die Züge falsch einhängen? Man schaltet doch durch bis zum kleinsten Ritzel bzw. KB dann macht man die Schraube raus und kann den Zug rausnehmen bzw. den neuen einführen. Oder gehts auch anders?


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer und Jens!
> 
> Wie kann man die Züge falsch einhängen? Man schaltet doch durch bis zum kleinsten Ritzel bzw. KB dann macht man die Schraube raus und kann den Zug rausnehmen bzw. den neuen einführen. Oder gehts auch anders?


 
Danke für die Begrüßung.

Glaube das passt so mit den Zügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja Phillip, solang der Jens die Begrüßung noch nicht gelesen hat gehts noch. 

Also Du hast auch kein Plan was man da falsch machen kann?


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Tonne am Schaltzug passt ja auch nur in der einen Stellung richtig... kannst du denn in beide Richtungen drücken wenn kein Zug eingefädelt ist?


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Da muss ich ja alles wieder rausmachen um das rauszufinden! 
Vorher ging es auf jeden Fall denn nur mit dem Zeigefinger ziehen nervt.
Naja das letzte Stück Zughülle am Schaltwerk wollte ich eh noch kürzen.
Aber ich warte mal ob noch jemand kommt der eventuell nen Tip hat damit ich es nicht zigmal rausfädeln muss. Bin eh eben nicht fahrfähig wegen Erkältung.


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da muss ich ja alles wieder rausmachen um das rauszufinden!
> Bin eh eben nicht fahrfähig wegen Erkältung.



Wird wohl nicht anders gehen. So kannst du wenigstens den Fehler am Hebel ausschließen. Der hatzwar dann nicht die Spannung des Schaltwerkes aber er müsste freigängig sein. 
Wenn du den Zug einfädelst kannst du vorher perfekt durch das Loch gucken. Müsste hinten das kleinste Ritzel sein. Hab den Zug auch schon falsch eingezogen aber da ging fast gar nichts.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Hm, der Dumme hat es selbst rausgefunden! 
Es lag an "_Optik vor Funktion_", mehr möchte ich dazu nicht wirklich sagen.
Vielleicht sind drei Wochen ohne Alkohol einfach eine zu lange Zeit?! 
Jedenfalls geht alles wieder bestens.


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Wolltest du am Lenker Platz sparen und hast mit dem Bremsgriff den Hebel blockiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Räusper, hüstel, äh, ...


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist das ein "JA!"?


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Leider kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten da mein Computer kaputt ist und ich nicht mehr schreiben kann!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

gestehe! wir wollen es hoeren und uns dran ergoetzen!


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

Mooin Leute. Mir wartet gerade auf die nächste Vorlesung.

Ich hätte überigens mal fast nen Schalthebel weggeschmissen, bis ich gemerkt hatte, dass er von Lock on Griff blockiert wird


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Danke - dass macht es mir leichter mich zu outen, wenn es anderen auch schon so ging!
JA - es war so!!! 
Vielleicht machen wir heute nen Tag der Peinlichkeiten und jeder gesteht seine geistigen Umnachtungen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

soll ich mein ganzes leben runter beten?


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Wusste nicht dass es bei Dir so schlimm ist! 
Dann bist Du natürlich davon befreit!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden... 
aber nachdem was manche hier (oder eher in anderen teilen des forums) von mir denken muss es ja schon schlimm sein


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wusste nicht dass es bei Dir so schlimm ist!
> Dann bist Du natürlich davon befreit!!!!



Wieso? Was haben wir davon? hier sind wir doch unter uns und alle anderen bleiben draußen...

Mir fällt gerade nichts ein was mir jetzt sonderlich peinlich wäre.

Als mein Opel neu war habe ich den aber einmal nicht starten können. Dachte der ware kaputt und hab mit meinem Fahrradhändler probiert und probiert und da ist nichts passiert. Nach ner halben Stunde ist mir aufgefallen dass die Automatik auf D stand..... war etwas peinlich das zu gestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2012)

Und stattdessen hast du die Karre dann abschleppen lassen? 

Meine erste ordentliche Federgabel war eine RockShox Judy SL Air. Die Luftkartusche war undicht, sodass Luft ins Tauchrohr gelangt ist und die Dichtung herausgedrückt hat. Ich habe versucht, die Dichtung wieder hineinzudrücken, während die Gabel zusammengebaut war, was natürlich grandios gescheitert ist. Ist aber auch schon fast 10 Jahre her. Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein...


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Nee ich hab auf P geschaltet und den Motor gestartet. der lief natürlich einwandfrei...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten da mein Computer kaputt ist und ich nicht mehr schreiben kann!



Hey Veikko,

Wo ist die Wunde? Ich habe hier gerade ordentlich Salz liegen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden...
> aber nachdem was manche hier (oder eher in anderen teilen des forums) von mir denken muss es ja schon schlimm sein



Ein wenig speziell unter uns Bekloppten bist Du schon!


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey Veikko,
> 
> Wo ist die Wunde? Ich habe hier gerade ordentlich Salz liegen!
> 
> ...



Gibt keine Wunde mehr Jens, ich habe drüber gesprochen - dass hilft! 
Aber Du kannst gern eine deiner Dusseligkeiten zum besten geben.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gibt keine Wunde mehr Jens, ich habe drüber gesprochen - dass hilft!
> Aber Du kannst gern eine deiner Dusseligkeiten zum besten geben.



Später, hab da gerade eine aktuelle von Sonntag. Nachher mehr!


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Wir warten gern!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Ohh es wird wohl spannend heute abend


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Du bist auch noch dran! Erzähl!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

So spontan?


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Ach, hast den Abend über Zeit.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Nur mal kurz nebenbei für alle die glauben im Raum Bremen gibt es keine Möglichkeiten zum Biken der Link zum Video vom Gewichtheber:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10000531#post10000531

Wobei dort nur ein Teil meiner Hometrails zu sehen ist.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach, hast den Abend über Zeit.



Ahh da fällt mir ein 

Ihr kennt sicherlich die Shimano Shadow Schaltwerke?
An einem Wochenende schön geschraubt und weils schön war hab ich mich extra beeilt. Dann raus und ständig klapperte die Kette und fluppte auch nicht so ganz. Umgedreht und keinen Fehler gefunden.

Dann wieder rückwärts geschraubt ans andere Rad weils mir so auf den Zeiger ging. -> Problemlos 

Hab schon überlegt einfach noch ein "Nicht-Shadow" Schaltwerk zu ordern bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass der 2. kleine Arm noch einen Anschlag hat, den man hinter die Kante des Schaltauges drücken muss.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2012)

so, ich gehe jetzt nebel jagen.
ganz schön diesig hier.



> viel spaß



danke


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Oktober 2012)

nadann dir viel spaß ich würde lieber Küstennebel vernichten ABER die Arbeit ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ein wenig speziell unter uns Bekloppten bist Du schon!



Ich bevorzuge: verhaltensorginell 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade von meiner Rennradrunde zurück. Heute is mir was total ungewöhnliches passiert...Ich bin auf ner Landstraße gefahren und rechts war das Typische mit Stacheldraht eigenzäunte Feld. Ausm augenwinkel hab ich gesehen, dass da was drinhängt. 

Hab mir gedacht: gut drehste mal um und guckst nach
Da hatte sich ein riesen Greifvogel drin verfangen und sich wohl ziemlich den Flügel verletzt....Hab dann die Polizei gerufen, die haben den dann befreit(gibt da wohl Beamte mit Sonderausbildung oder so)Nen Foto mitm Handy hab ich auch gemacht, kann ich ja später mal posten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

Oja, zeigen. Armes ding. Ich hab au immer bammel, wenn ich an sowas langfahren muss.
Bei uns gibt es nen trail, der wohl unter nem bussardhorst durch geht. Jedenfalls hat der einige meiner kollegen "angegriffen". Einem hat er den helm zerkloppt.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

Von solche angriffen hab ich auch schon gehört. Hab auch großzügig Sicherheitsabstand gehalten
Der war aber relativ ruhig. Weiß der Geier, wie lange der da schon hing...

Bild lade ich gleich hoch, wenn mein Vater wieder zu Hause is. Der hat das Handypcschießmichtotkabel dabei....


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin gerade von meiner Rennradrunde zurück. Heute is mir was total ungewöhnliches passiert...Ich bin auf ner Landstraße gefahren und rechts war das Typische mit Stacheldraht eigenzäunte Feld. Ausm augenwinkel hab ich gesehen, dass da was drinhängt.
> 
> Hab mir gedacht: gut drehste mal um und guckst nach
> Da hatte sich ein riesen Greifvogel drin verfangen und sich wohl ziemlich den Flügel verletzt....Hab dann die Polizei gerufen, die haben den dann befreit(gibt da wohl Beamte mit Sonderausbildung oder so)Nen Foto mitm Handy hab ich auch gemacht, kann ich ja später mal posten...



Kann auch so ausgehen : 
*Bussard krallt sich 30 Minuten an Mann fest*


*Oettersdorf/Saalfeld.* Ein verletzter Bussard hat sich am Arm  eines 59-Jährigen festgekrallt und wollte partout nicht mehr loslassen.  Die nach Oettersdorf in Thüringen geeilten Sanitäter konnten den Mann am  Mittwochabend zunächst nicht von seinem hartnäckigen Begleiter  befreien, teilte die Polizei in Saalfeld am Donnerstag mit.  

Erst einer Tierärztin gelang nach 30 Minuten die Trennung. Der  59-Jährige hatte den verletzten Bussard in einem Gebüsch entdeckt und  wollte ihm helfen. Der Greifvogel verstand das als Angriff, verletzte  den Mann mit seinem eisernen Griff jedoch nur leicht. (dpa)


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

@Metrum: Näher als so wie auf dem Photo zu sehen ist war ich aus eben solchen Gründen nicht. Is ja wahnsinn was die Viecher so anstellen 

Photo is da:


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Guckt aber ein wenig grimmig 

Aber schön, dass du ihm helfen konntest!


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Hättst Dir ja wenigstens zwei Federn als Haarschmuck holen können!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Und eine dritte um aus einer Starrgabel eine "Federgabel" zu machen


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hättst Dir ja wenigstens zwei Federn als Haarschmuck holen können!



Ja nee is klar


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube dann hättest du uns jetzt erstmal kein foto zeigen können


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Fernsehen ist ja mal voll Fake!
Ich bin nur ein paar hundert Meter vom Stadion entfernt und hier regnets nicht.
Im Fernsehen aber schon?!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Oktober 2012)

meine peinlichkeit...hmmm

wenn ihr wüsstet wie ich teilweise an meinen bikes rumbastle Da geht mir schon ab und zu was in die hose.

darum bin ich froh, dass mein neues projekt nicht gerade in die ewigen jagdgründe abgedriftet ist


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da geht mir schon ab und zu was in die hose.



mir macht basteln auch spaß, aber so gut finde es dann doch nicht.


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

> Und eine dritte um aus einer Starrgabel eine "Federgabel" zu machen



Kalauern kommt  direkt von klauen



> mir macht basteln auch spaß, aber so gut finde es dann doch nicht.


Dann biste auch net mit Herzblut dabei^^


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Kalauern kommt  direkt von klauen
> 
> 
> Dann biste auch net mit Herzblut dabei^^





Also schrauben und aufbauen find ich richtig nett.
Aber Lager tauschen, Bremsen entlüften usw ist nur nervig


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen: Gabel beim Neuaufbau kürzen, wenn man die richtige höhe gefunden hat


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Jup! 3 mal abgesägt und immernoch zu kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge: verhaltensorginell
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Ah, wir verstehen uns!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2012)

ja, das ist ärgerlich.
würde gerne meine manitou anstatt der reba fahren.

habt ihr schon die neuen syntace vorbauten gesehen?
ganz niedrige klemmhöhe. 

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2623


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oja, zeigen. Armes ding. Ich hab au immer bammel, wenn ich an sowas langfahren muss.
> Bei uns gibt es nen trail, der wohl unter nem bussardhorst durch geht. Jedenfalls hat der einige meiner kollegen "angegriffen". Einem hat er den helm zerkloppt.
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Das haben wir hier auch in einem Bereich während der Brutzeit. In der Zeit sollte man diese Straße mit dem Rad oder auch zu Fuß meiden!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, das ist ärgerlich.
> würde gerne meine manitou anstatt der reba fahren.
> 
> habt ihr schon die neuen syntace vorbauten gesehen?
> ...



Mir ist es jedenfalls noch nicht passiert. Am 29er ist es aber recht knapp.
Beim CDale Vorbau kann man die obere Schraube schon mehr anziehen als die untere. 
Wäre der Syntace nur nicht so schwer und kurz


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> @Metrum: Näher als so wie auf dem Photo zu sehen ist war ich aus eben solchen Gründen nicht. Is ja wahnsinn was die Viecher so anstellen
> 
> Photo is da:



Wunderschönes Tier!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mir ist es jedenfalls noch nicht passiert. Am 29er ist es aber recht knapp.
> Beim CDale Vorbau kann man die obere Schraube schon mehr anziehen als die untere.
> Wäre der Syntace nur nicht so schwer und kurz



kurz ist er, aber schwer?

hatte die manitou im niner und für einen rahmen mit 100 mm steuerrohr ist sie nun zu kurz.
muss ich halt die reba fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Für seine Bauform ist es wohl okay. 
Aber 124g bei 77mm ist jetzt nicht so leicht.
Der günstige Mighty hat z.B. 90mm und 111g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Tier!


Helft dem doch mal aus dem Draht!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir warten gern!



Ok, dann mal vom vergangenen Sonntag. Auch wenn es nur indirekt mit Biken zu tun hat!

Ein typischer Moment im Leben des Jens:

Sonntag nachmittags schön 2,5 Stunden mit dem 29er unterwegs gewesen und somit Abends mit ordentlich Kohldampf im Wohnzimmer. Da die Vorräte nur noch irgendwas Süßes hergaben hatte ich die glorreiche Idee was vom Griechen zu holen.

Der Grieche hat sein Lokal 2 Ortschaften weiter in etwa 5 Kilometern Entfernung also auf den allerletzten Drücker mit dem Auto hin. Oh shit, nur noch 10,- Euro in der Tasche was nicht ausreichend ist um die Rechnung zu bezahlen. Egal, Bank liegt ja einigermassen auf dem Weg.

Auf dem Parkplatz der Bank fällt mir kurz vor der Eingangstür auf das die EC-Karte nicht im Portemonnaie sondern noch von einer Onlineüberweisung auf dem Schreibtisch zu Hause liegt. Boah ich Idiot! Also zurück nach Hause und Karte geholt.Wieder bei der Banl angekommen stelle ich fest das der Kartenschlitz zum Öffnen der Tür abgeklebt ist (und ich stand ein paar Minuten vorher schon davor!) und ich gar nicht da reinkomme.

Also zur anderen Bank entgegengesetzt im Ort 3 Kilometer weiter (und somit wieder zu Hause vorbei) um irgendwie an Kohle ranzukommen. Das hat dann glücklicherweise auch geklappt nur hatte ich dann einen Honk vor mir welcher nur im Schrittempo durch die 30er-Zone fuhr.

Im Endeffekt war ich dann durch eigene Blödheit 30 Minuten zu spät und das Essen somit fast kalt.

Und der heutige Tag war dann auch nicht viel besser!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2012)

Hatte eigentlich schon damit gerechnet dass der Tank noch leer war.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich schon damit gerechnet dass der Tank noch leer war.



Der ist Dank Tankkarte glücklicherweise immer voll. Und für Onlineüberweisungen benötigt man die nicht wirklich!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Oktober 2012)

Braucht jemand ein Trikot...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2012)

Pfff, da würde ich mich direkt eindecken.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Pfff, da würde ich mich direkt eindecken.



Stimmt, evtl sollte man die Sachen bei ebay mal beobachten...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe da auch mal was neues aus Resteteilen und einem Schnapperrahmen aufgebaut:




Soll dann als Zweit- oder Schlechtwetterrad genutzt werden. Was denkt ihr was das Rad mit Pedalen, Flaschenhaltern, Pumpe, Trittfrequenzsensor und Tachohalter so wiegt?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Helft dem doch mal aus dem Draht!



Hat die Polizei erledigt
 @ohneworte:

Die Restekiste hätte ich gern :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab ja nicht mal ein gescheites Rennrad... tztztz

so um die 7,5kg? Wohl eher noch weniger...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, evtl sollte man die Sachen bei ebay mal beobachten...



Eigentlich eine gute Idee. Aber ob die Sache mit Armstrong so viele stört? Immerhin bekommt man da Nike Klamotten für.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht mal ein gescheites Rennrad... tztztz
> 
> so um die 7,5kg? Wohl eher noch weniger...



Weniger ist schon mal richtig!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine gute Idee. Aber ob die Sache mit Armstrong so viele stört? Immerhin bekommt man da Nike Klamotten für.



Was denkst Du, wie viele Leute jetzt ihr Armbänder abnehmen und ihre Bücher verbrennen... Ich werde da mal dran bleiben und falls mir etwas ins Auge fällt, kann ich ja berichten.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was denkst Du, wie viele Leute jetzt ihr Armbänder abnehmen und ihre Bücher verbrennen... Ich werde da mal dran bleiben und falls mir etwas ins Auge fällt, kann ich ja berichten.



Autsch, das mit dem Auge tut doch weh!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Autsch, das mit dem Auge tut doch weh!



Über deinen Spruch habe ich in der Grundschule schon nicht mehr lachen können...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Über deinen Spruch habe ich in der Grundschule schon nicht mehr lachen können...



Das ist doch schon so lange her das Du Dich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern kannst!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon so lange her das Du Dich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern kannst!



 so ca 8 Jahre


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> so ca 8 Jahre



Ui, wie oft hast Du denn die Versetzung nicht geschafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. Oktober 2012)

Oha, die Deutschen rocken die Champions League...


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oha, die Deutschen rocken die Champions League...



Ich bin positiv schockiert.

Man könnte die Amstrong Klamotten gut zum putzen nehmen. Mikrofaser macht sich ja recht fein. Und zu dem Preis...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin positiv schockiert.
> 
> Man könnte die Amstrong Klamotten gut zum putzen nehmen. Mikrofaser macht sich ja recht fein. Und zu dem Preis...



Als Brillenputztuch perfekt!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oha, die Deutschen rocken die Champions League...



Passt doch!


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Da kann man den ganzen Freundeskreis mit ausstatten. Können ja ein Trikot hier aufteilen. das verbindet.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Da kann man den ganzen Freundeskreis mit ausstatten. Können ja ein Trikot hier aufteilen. das verbindet.



Als Brillenputztuch reicht doch ein Trikot für den gesamten Freundeskreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hat die Polizei erledigt


Da bin ich ja beruhigt! 


Jens (ow): bescheiden, wie immer.


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2012)

Meinte ich ja auch.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja beruhigt!
> 
> 
> Jens (ow): bescheiden, wie immer.



Hi Constantin,

Die Karre war wirklich nicht teuer. Kann ich Dir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch mal was neues aus Resteteilen und einem Schnapperrahmen aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin, finde ich echt schick. Von der Geo her würde mein RR genau so aussehen . faben passen auch. Winterbike , erstmal ne komplette Sram red dran .


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Constantin,
> 
> Die Karre war wirklich nicht teuer. Kann ich Dir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären!
> 
> ...


Gerne 

Cooles Teil


----------



## cpprelude (24. Oktober 2012)

Jens (ow): Sind das Aufkleber an den Felgen? Wenn ja, dann ab damit und dafür rote Gummis drauf  (mein persönlicher geschmack).


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was denkst Du, wie viele Leute jetzt ihr Armbänder abnehmen und ihre Bücher verbrennen... Ich werde da mal dran bleiben und falls mir etwas ins Auge fällt, kann ich ja berichten.



Soviel dazu: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Livestrong-L...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item1c2c273d10


----------



## cpprelude (25. Oktober 2012)

Jens du bist schlafen gegangen ohne was zu sagen ? Naja stehst ja eh gleich wieder als erster auf der Matte .


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2012)

Moooin Erster


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Jens (ow): Sind das Aufkleber an den Felgen? Wenn ja, dann ab damit und dafür rote Gummis drauf  (mein persönlicher geschmack).



Das ist rot eloxiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Jens du bist schlafen gegangen ohne was zu sagen ? Naja stehst ja eh gleich wieder als erster auf der Matte .



Moin,

Der erste war ich nicht wie oben zu sehen!


----------



## BENDERR (25. Oktober 2012)

morgen.
kein bock auf statistik 
danach leistunsphysiologie beim hr. prof. dr. meyer (wo wir ja schon bei fußball waren ^^)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin.

Heute Isozertifizierung. Also gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen..
Von mir aus könnten wir ruhig durchfallen.
Gestern haben mir meine zwei speziellen Freunde im Betrieb ein schönes Ei gelegt  -  gab gut Ärger.
Hoffentlich bald WE!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Heute Isozertifizierung. Also gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen..
> Von mir aus könnten wir ruhig durchfallen.
> ...



Kann man die Jungs nicht wegen Mobbings rankriegen?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2012)

unsere kleine firma wird auch jedes jahr mehrere male zertifiziert.

z.b. iso 9001 und auch von verschiedenen kunden die wir beliefern (bahn, otis (aufzüge)).


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2012)

Haha und ich sitz in einer schulung...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich warte gerade auf ne Mathevorlesung....

Iwe hab ich das gefühl, dass hier Morgens von Mo-FR am meisten los is


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Heute Isozertifizierung. Also gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen..
> Von mir aus könnten wir ruhig durchfallen.
> ...



Lass dich nicht unterkriegen! 

Ich hoffe die "Lütte" kann deine Stimmung ein wenig verbessern...

Ich kenne ja Deinen Geschmack




Ach ja.... Moin Jungs


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Lecker Frühstück!

Morgen zusammen. 
Heute erst um 18 Uhr Vorlesung. Dann aber heute ab 23Uhr feiern, ihr hört dann nicht allzu viel von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab jetzt buchführung und danach bwl... boah
 wie ätzend...

Die ist ja mal lecker.


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gleich mittach


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2012)

Hihi schulung: gpu basierte bildverarbeitung... sehr zu empfehlen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt buchführung und danach bwl... boah
> wie ätzend...
> 
> Die ist ja mal lecker.



Dann wählst du sowas?


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)

Gehört zum Lehrplan.. genauso wie Chemie, Physik und marketing


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2012)

Hoert sich nach genau dem falschen Studiengang fuer mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)

Und das ganze nennt sich dann Gartenbau.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2012)

Ein Kumpel hat mal fuer kurze Zeit Landschaftsarchitektur studiert. Der musste da ein Testat ueber Gehoelze schreiben...


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)

Landschaftsarchitektur ist Kinderkram


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Heute war ganz schön nebelig im Wald. Mit dem feuchten Laub ist die Karre doch öfter mal quer gekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!
> 
> Ich hoffe die "Lütte" kann deine Stimmung ein wenig verbessern...
> 
> ...



Ich steh auf tätowierte heisse bräute...


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn hier mal unser weiblicher Anhang reinschauen würde, gäbe es sicherlich Tote.


----------



## BENDERR (25. Oktober 2012)

mit sicherheit.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich steh auf tätowierte heisse bräute...



 Moin Doc, wer nicht??

Die Gute kommt aus Luzern... Ein wenig speziell aber legger.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn hier mal unser weiblicher Anhang reinschauen würde, gäbe es sicherlich Tote.




Was denkst Du denn, was die "Damen" so von sich lassen, wenn sie unter sich sind... Das willst Du nicht hören!


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt wohl aber das würden die trotzdem nicht berücksichtigen. Da wären erstmal nur wir doof. bin mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Scheizze! Keine Party heute Abend, weil alle bis auf mein Mitbewohner abgesagt haben.
Bleibt heute also mehr Zeit fürs gemütliche Kochen und morgen früh fürs Radeln.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Scheizze! Keine Party heute Abend, weil alle bis auf mein Mitbewohner abgesagt haben.
> Bleibt heute also mehr Zeit fürs gemütliche Kochen und morgen früh fürs Radeln.



Zu Zweit koennt ihr dann ja kuscheln!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Mitbewohner! Nicht Mitbewohnerin 
Ich habe für mich bisher jedenfalls kein Hang zum gleichen Geschlecht.


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mitbewohner! Nicht Mitbewohnerin
> Ich habe für mich bisher jedenfalls kein Hang zum gleichen Geschlecht.



Naja, Mitbewohner im Zusammenhang mit gemütlich kochen gibt ja genug Spielraum für phantasievolle Spekulationen!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2012)

Ihr wieder...


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2012)

@ohneworte Bei dem Steilpass hätte ich es auch nich lassen können


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, 6,8 Kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach ja, 6,8 Kg!


UCI legal...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> UCI legal...



Genau!


----------



## reddevil72 (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen u GN8...

Heute ganzer Tag unterwegs und am Abend noch Euro League mit den weltberÃ¼hmten Young Boys. Immerhin ein paar Italos vom Platz gefegtð. Morgen geht's zum Abendevent zu ThÃ¶mus. Mal schauen, ob es noch ein paar SchnÃ¤ppchen hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Auch _*MOIN*_ und _*Gute Nacht*_...    Bin eben nur kurz hier rein, aber das Bettchen ruft...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Ganz schön kalt geworden hier im Norden!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2012)

das stimmt, aber das wetter ist mir neben praller sonne und blauem himmel mit am liebsten.

ganz feine wölkchen vor dem blauen himmel.
die sonne kommt raus.
es ist trocken.
die geilen farben im wald.


ich kann es gar nicht erwarten feierabend zu machen.
gut, dass ich mein bike gestern abend schon vorbereitet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. Oktober 2012)

hier siehts auch ganz gut aus aber kalt ists..

Sitze hier in Statistik und verstehe nur die Hälfte aber meine Boxplots sind schon fertig. So muss das. Nichts verstehn und trotzdem schaffen.


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2012)

Man is ja hier um zu lenken, net um zu denken


----------



## BENDERR (26. Oktober 2012)

heut is doch *frei*tag?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau! Deshalb nur eine Übung von 45 Minuten und dann ab zum Möhnesee und noch ein wenig das Rädchen bewegen


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2012)

Warte gerade auch auf meine einzige Vorlesung heute....


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Oktober 2012)

Noch 1 1/2 arbeiten, ins Fitnesscenter und dann mit dem Flash-Projekt weitermachen, dass bis Dienstag faellig ist...


----------



## InoX (26. Oktober 2012)

mal ein paar herbstliche Eindrücke.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Oktober 2012)

Wo sind die Umbauten? Mal abgesehen davon, dass du die Hope offenbar wieder am Rad hast...

Edit: Ah, Aufkleber...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Oktober 2012)

wenns ichs morgen schaffe, werd ich mal mein trainingsrad posten.. baue gerade auf scheibenbremsen um.. das mit den v-brakes möcht ich mir diesen winter nicht nochmal antun 

jetzt erstmal noch einn trinken! bis morgen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich war Heute am späten Nachmittag in Marcus Revier unterwegs. Das wurde nach hinten raus ganz schön kalt auf dem Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2012)

Jau jez wird es echt kalt

Für morgen früh sind hier -1 grad angesagt...mehr als 4 sollens net werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hey Ladies! 


Wisst ihr was total goil ist....?!?


















































*Ich bin bis Sonntag ohne Weib und Kind!  Yeaaaaah!*  

War bis eben bei den Jungs hier im Ort in der Werkstatt, bissl _schnacken_, morgen muss ich Räder wechseln (Family), danach geht´s von Nachmittag bis Mitternacht in die Sauna....    
Sonnstag wird evtl. ein Stück gefahren - mal sehen was die Erkältung dazu sagt.

Heute der erste Schnee.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Oktober 2012)

moin,

ah wird ne schöne Herrenwochenende TT...hast es dir aber auch verdient...also wir wollen Frauenbilder


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> 
> Wisst ihr was total goil ist...?
> ...



Schnee, was ist das? Ich war Heute nach dem Biken schon wieder einmal am Basteln:





Morgen kommen wohl Gabel und Vorbau dran.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

Du Streber  (trainingstechnisch!) !!

Noch ein RR? 

Wann wird denn z.H. angebaut?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Du Streber  (trainingstechnisch!) !!
> 
> ...



Hab eine große Bauerhofscheune zum zumuellen zur Verfügung!

Das Umlackieren und den Neuaufbau des rot-schwarzen Univega hatte ich doch bereits angekündigt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab eine große Bauerhofscheune zum zumuellen zur Verfügung!
> 
> Das Umlackieren und den Neuaufbau des rot-schwarzen Univega hatte ich doch bereits angekündigt.



Ach, das ist der alte Rahmen?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, das ist der alte Rahmen?



Ja!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2012)

Sparbrötchen!   




Sieht gut aus, doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sparbrötchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn es erst einmal fertig ist!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Kurz aufgewacht und mal aus dem Fenster geschaut....    5cm Schnee! Och neeee !! 

Kaffee gezogen ->  _...wuuuums..._ -> nochmals aus dem Fenster geschaut -> Auto in der Nachbarhauswand eingeschlagen...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2012)

na dann guten morgen.

wohnst du an einer abschüssigen straße?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Moin Kai.

Ja, leicht abschüssig...., nix wildes.   
Fremde verlockt es trotzdem irgendwie immer hier zu beschleunigen..


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Oktober 2012)

Ai ai ai! Gabs wenigstens was zu gucken.

Hier ist kein Schnee, dafür aber so einiges gefroren. Vorhin mit dem Hund draußen und es war gar nicht mal so warm.
Nachher dann aber mit dem Rädchen raus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Webcam vom Feldberg. Liegt ja fast direkt vor der Haustür...

http://www.taunus.info/de/sidebar/webcams.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Oktober 2012)

Weißes Rauschen


----------



## BENDERR (27. Oktober 2012)

bei uns sinds auch nur 3,5°C 
schraube jetzt aber erstmal das bike fertig und dann mal sehn ob ich mich dazu durchringe rauszugehen oder bisschen auf der rolle fahre..


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2012)

ehrlich? ich bin nicht beleidigt, das mein grundlagenblock erst im november startet  bis dahin nach gusto. und bei knapp ueber 0 grad und schnee regen ist da recht wenig gusto


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Oktober 2012)

Sonne, blauer Himmel und kaum Wolken. Passt


----------



## BENDERR (27. Oktober 2012)

jaa.. ich hab ende september pause gemacht und diese woche wieder angefangen.. aber bis zum winterpokal start mach ich auch eher der nase lang


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kurz aufgewacht und mal aus dem Fenster geschaut....    5cm Schnee! Och neeee !!
> 
> Kaffee gezogen ->  _...wuuuums..._ -> nochmals aus dem Fenster geschaut -> Auto in der Nachbarhauswand eingeschlagen...



-1,5 Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein am frühen Morgen. Jetzt sind es deren 6 im Plus und ich werde gleich noch kurz den Tallboy ausführen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Oktober 2012)

Regen, Wolken, unfassbar lautes Gewitter... Aber ohne Rad interessiert es mich herzlich wenig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo erstmal. 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ehrlich? ich bin nicht beleidigt, das mein grundlagenblock erst im november startet  bis dahin nach gusto. und bei knapp ueber 0 grad und schnee regen ist da recht wenig gusto



Ui, _DAS_ kenne ich ja gar nicht von dir...

VG


-------------------------------------------------------------

Kurz überlegen wie und wann ich meine Trainingspause mache....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ach, ich Dummchen... bin ja schon seit dem 1.1.12 mittendrin.  


Fahre, _wenn (!!)_, nur aus Spaß an der Freude diese Jahr.
Hoffe auf einen OP-Termin bis Ende des Jahres und möchte nächstes Jahr wieder geziehlt trainieren...

Vielleicht werde ich morgen mal im Schnee fahren, wenn von oben weiterhin trocken.


EDIT:
In der Mauer ist ein schöner Einschlag, das Geländer ist hin und der Golf 3 ist ziemlich im A......   .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Oktober 2012)

moin,

TT du hast doch gar kein Bike für Schnee...hmm fahr lieber woanders rüber

gruss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> TT du hast doch gar kein Bike für Schnee...hmm fahr lieber woanders rüber
> 
> gruss



_Das Zoulou... _   Die 29er Spikes wären auch im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Oktober 2012)

...und dann wieder krank, ne ne


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Runde ohne verschwitzt anzuhalten...  Dann gleich i.d. Dusche.
Sollte funzen...
War letzte Woche auch 2x auf´m Berg.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Oktober 2012)

japp, so sollte es gehen und mach lieber ein wenig GA soweit es denn bei dir geht...damit wir dann bei mir schön Rollen können


----------



## BENDERR (27. Oktober 2012)

sooo... war nur ne kurze runde, da es irgendwie nicht richtig klappt.
vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.
also, ich hab an meinem 6 jahre alten bike folgendes dran: shimano deore kurbel, deore schaltwerk und umwerfer.
auf meinen disc LRS is jetz ne 9-fach kassette gewandert und an dem alten bike hab ich die kette gewechselt, so dass ich auf dem bike den disc lrs fahren kann. 
mit dem alten bike bin ich jetzt ein paar monate nich gefahren, weil ich gemerkt hab, dass die kette bei antritten "durchrutscht" (ich weiß nicht genau was sie macht, aber so fühlt es sich an). 
dachte mir, wenn ich kassette und kette tausche, wär das ganze in ordnung.
eben aufgesessen.. problem is immernoch da --> kettenblätter vom race bike ans alte geschraubt, weil ich dachte, es kann jetzt nur noch daran liegen..  aaaaber, problem is jetzt trotz getauschten KB, kette und kassette immer noch vorhanden.
hat jemand ne idee wodrans liegen könnte?
es springt übrigens nur auf dem mittleren blatt..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp, so sollte es gehen und mach lieber ein wenig GA soweit es denn bei dir geht...damit wir dann bei mir schön Rollen können




Rischdisch!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Oktober 2012)

ich sollte auch mal wieder aufs radl. Heute aber echt beschi**enes wetter bei uns. Nasskalt und schneeregen

Dafür bischen am neuen steelecht rumgedoktert...

heir das resultat:

meine beiden racer für nächstes jahr und durch den winter...





greets und jetzt nachtessen...piiiiizzaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sooo... war nur ne kurze runde, da es irgendwie nicht richtig klappt.
> vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.
> also, ich hab an meinem 6 jahre alten bike folgendes dran: shimano deore kurbel, deore schaltwerk und umwerfer.
> auf meinen disc LRS is jetz ne 9-fach kassette gewandert und an dem alten bike hab ich die kette gewechselt, so dass ich auf dem bike den disc lrs fahren kann.
> ...



Hmmm, so schwierig zu beurteilen... , aber selbst auch schon gehabt. Lang ist´s her. 
Glaube es war das Kettenblatt, aber das hast du ja quergetauscht..

Liegt die Kette im Stillstand satt auf dem Blatt auf?
Was sagt die Spannung vom Schaltwerk?


Gruß Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich sollte auch mal wieder aufs radl. Heute aber echt beschi**enes wetter bei uns. Nasskalt und schneeregen
> 
> Dafür bischen am neuen steelecht rumgedoktert...
> 
> ...



Hi Jens!

Schick! Auch das Rocky gefällt mir langsam mit dem Blau.  
Was passiert mit dem Toad?
Gibt´s mehr Bilder vom Steelecht?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Rischdisch!!!



Ich bin nach der gestrigen Hetzerei durch die Harburger Berge Heute auch nur eine gute Stunde gerollert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Immerhin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

War heute mal am Crosser dran und habe restliche Teile bestellt.
Er will da Schutzbleche und Bärentazen dran haben....  
Dabei ist der Crosser sonst sooo hübsch!


----------



## BENDERR (27. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hmmm, so schwierig zu beurteilen... , aber selbst auch schon gehabt. Lang ist´s her.
> Glaube es war das Kettenblatt, aber das hast du ja quergetauscht..
> 
> Liegt die Kette im Stillstand satt auf dem Blatt auf?
> ...



würde sagen die kette liegt gut genug auf. 
hab mal noch das schaltwerk etwas näher an die kassette gebracht, aber das hat auch nichts verbessert.
könnte es sein, dass die kette evtl noch etwas zu lang ist?
hab hier mal ein bild gemacht: (vorne groß, hinten klein geschaltet)


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Oktober 2012)

Jep, im album gibts noch mehr.

LRS kommt dann noch ein anderer. 
Muss mich wieder daran gewöhnen nen längeren vorbau zu fahren.

Das toad liegt in der garage. Sollte es mal schön reinigen. Vielleicht bau ichs dann mal wieder auf. Im moment liegt es traurig da


----------



## BENDERR (27. Oktober 2012)

mein canyon ist auch gerade geschlachtet.. 
zwecks meinem ketten-rutsch-problem hab ich mir eben mal noch ein neues 32er KB besorgt. hab leider keine zeit mehr das heute noch auszuprobieren.. 
aber morgen dann! 
hoffentlich ists echt das.. ansonsten weiß ich keinen rat mehr..


----------



## cpprelude (27. Oktober 2012)

Moin alle miteinander. Jens (ow) was baus du da schon wieder?
Jens (od): Das Steelecht hat was, mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin alle miteinander. Jens (ow) was baus du da schon wieder?
> Jens (od): Das Steelecht hat was, mehr Bilder bitte!



Moin Constantin,

ich habe Heute ein wenig das Projekt weiterverfolgt:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (27. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> ich habe Heute ein wenig das Projekt weiterverfolgt:
> 
> ...


 
Ich wusste garnicht das ich so heiße . Der Rahmen hatte mal ne andere farbe?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht das ich so heiße . Der Rahmen hatte mal ne andere farbe?



Sorry, natürlich Cihan!

Das war die Ausgangsbasis:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaabend!


----------



## cpprelude (28. Oktober 2012)

Ach das Bike ist das. Das hatte ich doch schon gesehen, sieht jezt sogar noch besser aus finde ich. der matte Lack sieht sehr edel aus , wo hast du es lackieren lassen?


*Moin Marco, hast du zu viel Geld oder warum hast du so viele a's gekauft  ?*


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin Ladies, 

in Hamburg ist das coolste Wetter und ich Vollhonk bin zum "Brunchen" verabredet... sehe die ganze Zeit zum Fenster raus und bin am Überlegen, wie ich dieses Date gentlemanlike beenden kann...
Ich hoffe ihr habt mehr Spaß!

Gruß


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier is das Wetter voll Banane....Kalt Nebel und iwe Nass. Gentlemenlike wäre es sie mit zum Biken zu nehmen, wenn sie net will, dann isses net die richtige

Hab zum Glück schon vorgesorgt und mir Resident Evil Damnation für auffe Rolle ausgeliehenWehe die "Handlung" unterscheidet sich grundlegend von den anderen Resident Evil Teilen


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Oktober 2012)

hier brennt einem der lorenz ein lachen in die seele. 

kurz frühstücken und dann gehts biken.


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade mein Poison zerlegt. Wird ja für 2013 was neues aufgebaut....
Eine Sache hat mich dann doch verwundert....
MEin FSA Kforce Lager scheint doch heile geblieben zu seinIwe hatte sich beim letzten Rennen nur abnormal viel Dreck zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel (so Vogelnestartig drumgewickelt) gesetzt und die Schaltwerkröllchen mussten anscheinend dran glauben. Anscheinend ließ sich deswegen das Teil so schwer drehen...

Also nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2012)

Dann wirst du immerhin durch den Lagertausch nicht arm! 

Wenn ich endlich dem Knacken/Klicken auf die Schliche gekommen bin, drehe ich noch eine Runde draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2012)

Hör mir auf mit knacken...meinem RR isses jetzt auch eingefallen, dass es mit dem geknacke anfangen muss


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

der typ im laden gestern hat mir das falsche kettenblatt mitgegeben.. shimano hat da anscheinend mal was geändert. es passt zwar drauf, allerdings steht es weiter raus als das alte und somit kann ich nicht mehr aufs kleine blatt schalten.
hab aber mal getestet und anscheinend ist es wirklich das kettenblatt. konnte jedenfalls kein "durchrutschen" mehr produzieren.
muss jetzt nur noch das passende finden und dann ist hoffentlich gut


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2012)

Besorg dir einfach nen TA und gut is


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2012)

Hat sich ja gelohnt heute. Nach dem wir gestern mit so vielen Leuten und einigen Pannen schon 4:20 unterwegs waren (-1,5h rumgestanden), heute das:







Kann man den Käfig bei SRAM eigentlich tauschen?


----------



## zuki (28. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kann man den Käfig bei SRAM eigentlich tauschen?



Sollte gehen:

http://www.mob-bikes.de/schaltwerke/894-sram-ersatzteile-fur-schaltwerke.html

Versuch es mal dort.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2012)

Hm, da steht "Nicht auf Lager".
Möglicherweise such ich mir einfach wieder eins ausm Bikemarkt. Das jetzt kaputte hat mich seinerzeit auch nur 35 Taler gekostet.


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2012)

Mein Beileid, neues findet sich im Bikemarkt in der Regel aber sehr schnell


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2012)

Immerhin habe ich gerade rausgefunden, wie man den "Rest" des Käfigs abbekommt und ein Schaltauge habe ich dank der großzügigen Teilekiste vom Fuji auch noch


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Besorg dir einfach nen TA und gut is



ach, an dem rad ist alles so schwer.. da tuts auch was günstiges fürn 10er.
ausserdem is die kurbel (shimano fc m440) SO alt, da passen die TA denke ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Oktober 2012)

Die FC-M440 hat doch aber trotzdem 'nen normalen Lochkreis.
Übrigens endlich mal ein Trainingsrad, an dem nicht nur High-End verbaut ist 

Da es gestern den ganzen lieben langen Tag gewittert hat, habe ich einige Zeit mit der Kamera am Fenster gestanden und die Blitze kamen immer dann, wenn ich gerade abgedrückt hatte oder die Kamera wieder weggelegt hatte...

Von ~500 Auslösungen sind gerade eine Hand voll (und das meine ich wörtlich) Bilder brauchbar...


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2012)

Wow, geiles Foto!!

Ich komm grad von einer schönen MTB-Runde, 45km/1100Hm bei fantastischem Sonnenschein, hat Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich sollte auch mal wieder aufs radl. Heute aber echt beschi**enes wetter bei uns. Nasskalt und schneeregen
> 
> Dafür bischen am neuen steelecht rumgedoktert...
> 
> ...


 

SUPER BIKES!!! Gratulation!!!

Ich habe gestern auch die nächste Saison eingeläutet.

Mal das Bike für 2013 zusammengestellt.
Wird etwa so aussehen.
-Thömus Tomcat 29", Rahmen 2013 mit 950g
-Fork; DT XMM 100 Carbon Remote
-XTR 2*10
-Bremsen XTR 180/160
-LRS; DT 240s, DT Aerospokes, ZTR Crest


----------



## unocz (28. Oktober 2012)

echt schöne bikes @Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Oktober 2012)

echt besch......eidenes wetter heute...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> SUPER BIKES!!! Gratulation!!!
> 
> Ich habe gestern auch die nächste Saison eingeläutet.
> 
> ...


 
Guter entscheid.
wirst sicher deinen spass haben an den rennen...

wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (28. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Guter entscheid.
> wirst sicher deinen spass haben an den rennen...
> 
> wir sehen uns


 

Nächste Woche Gurten? Abschiedsrennen mit dem 26er Fully...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat sich ja gelohnt heute. Nach dem wir gestern mit so vielen Leuten und einigen Pannen schon 4:20 unterwegs waren (-1,5h rumgestanden), heute das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autsch!


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2012)

Nun ist es ein Futschi! 
Sorry für den Kalauer.
Nabend Männer und Jens (ow).


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Autsch!



Hat es Gefühle?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat es Gefühle?



Das tat mir weh!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Ladies,
> 
> in Hamburg ist das coolste Wetter und ich Vollhonk bin zum "Brunchen" verabredet... sehe die ganze Zeit zum Fenster raus und bin am Überlegen, wie ich dieses Date gentlemanlike beenden kann...
> Ich hoffe ihr habt mehr Spaß!
> ...



Moin Marcus,

das hättest Du am Freitag Nachmittag mit uns in Deinem Revier nachholen können. Wir haben auch nur genau zwei Stunden mit 473 Höhenmetern das Bike in den HaBe's bewegt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nun ist es ein Futschi!
> Sorry für den Kalauer.
> Nabend Männer und Jens (ow).



Moin Veikko!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Wow, geiles Foto!!
> 
> Ich komm grad von einer schönen MTB-Runde, 45km/1100Hm bei fantastischem Sonnenschein, hat Spaß gemacht!!



Hi Lars,

wir waren Heute auch bei herrlichem Sonnenschein im Deister unterwegs. Wir sind da auf folgenden Trails unterwegs gewesen:

Schmierseife, Teerweg, Schiebedach, Ü30 und Rakete.

Wir haben dabei 783 Höhenmetern und 24 Kilometer zurückgelegt und 2 Stunden und 15 Minuten benötigt

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die FC-M440 hat doch aber trotzdem 'nen normalen Lochkreis.
> Übrigens endlich mal ein Trainingsrad, an dem nicht nur High-End verbaut ist
> 
> [...]



ja. 104er LK. das mittlere blatt von meiner sram x9 kurbel passt auch perfekt. nur is das anscheinend auch schon ziemlich runter, so dass die kette da auch durchrutscht.
hab gerade mal nachgesehn.. ich hab mir gestern ein fc-m590 blatt besorgt, brauch aber n m510 / m540..

hier mal ein bild noch:






sattel wird aufjedenfall noch getauscht und vorbau muss evtl auch noch n kürzerer dran. mit dem 620er lenker ist der 110er glaube etwas zu lang. muss ich mal noch ausprobieren.
kommt nicht an jens räder ran, aber im winter bzw zum trainieren


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja. 104er LK. das mittlere blatt von meiner sram x9 kurbel passt auch perfekt. nur is das anscheinend auch schon ziemlich runter, so dass die kette da auch durchrutscht.
> hab gerade mal nachgesehn.. ich hab mir gestern ein fc-m590 blatt besorgt, brauch aber n m510 / m540..
> 
> hier mal ein bild noch:
> ...



Ist doch vollkommen OK!

Und Jens Steelecht bzw. Rocky sind ja auch unerreicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

*Nabend* miteinander.



War heute auch zum Brunch und musste kurz darauf Weib, Rind und Kind vom Bahnhof abholen...
Da war keine Zeit zum Biken bei dem schönen Wetter. Verdammt!

Morgen schon wieder ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ..kaGGe!!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Nabend* miteinander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

ich denke bei Euch liegt Schnee?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend, Jens.

Ja, liegt auch...   Warum?-Sollte nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Jens.
> 
> Ja, liegt auch...   Warum?-Sollte nicht?



Wegen dem wunderschönen Wetter von dem Du schreibst! Hier waren Heute jedenfalls 6 Grad Plus und keine Wolke am Himmel!


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

bei uns auch.. aber war trotzdem ziemlich schattig als ich laufen war..


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Oktober 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kommt nicht an jens räder ran, aber im winter bzw zum trainieren



Muss es das denn? Vor allem als Student...
Wie gesagt, als Zweitrad finde ich das genau richtig.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> das hättest Du am Freitag Nachmittag mit uns in Deinem Revier nachholen können. Wir haben auch nur genau zwei Stunden mit 473 Höhenmetern das Bike in den HaBe's bewegt!
> 
> ...



Du hast ein Leben... Wie bekommst Du das eigentlich mit deiner Familie hin? 
Ich hatte heute beim Brunch 2 Möglichkeiten... Entweder höre ich auf ständig auf die Uhr und in den blauen Himmel zu sehen und ich gebe ihr endlich das Gefühl, dass mir dieses Zusammentreffen mit ihr Spaß bringt.... oder, ich bekomme ein Schmuddelverbot bis Weihnachten  

Frauen können so gemein sein!


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

nein, das ist schon gut so!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Leben... Wie bekommst Du das eigentlich mit deiner Familie hin?
> Ich hatte heute beim Brunch 2 Möglichkeiten... Entweder höre ich auf ständig auf die Uhr und in den blauen Himmel zu sehen und ich gebe ihr endlich das Gefühl, dass mir dieses Zusammentreffen mit ihr Spaß bringt.... oder, ich bekomme ein Schmuddelverbot bis Weihnachten
> 
> Frauen können so gemein sein!



Hi Marcus,

Heute gab es ein wenig Theater wegen dem Biken im Deister. Freitag musste sie selber lange arbeiten und sich dann noch um ihre Großeltern kümmern.

Ach ja, in den 2 Stunden HaBe's waren es dann nur knapp 42 Kilometer!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

alle schon im bett?!


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Oktober 2012)

Abend zusammen







Wintergrüsse aus der Schweiz!

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## BENDERR (29. Oktober 2012)

ich bin *ECHT* froh, dass wir noch keinen schnee bekommen haben der liegen bleibt.
darauf hab ich gaaarkein bock.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Gurten? Abschiedsrennen mit dem 26er Fully...




Moin leuts
Das wetter muss einfach stimmen. Ansonsten gehe ich mit meiner freundin nach Finale für 4 tage... 
Der kälte entfliehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

morgen...  @onkel_doc: SACK


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen...  @_onkel_doc_: SACK


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

Moooin


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

der eien geht einfach in sueden... und ich verschacher hier meine xtr900er teile um nen dreckswetter crosser auf zu bauen... 

naja... ich hab gestern mal den trainingsplan bis april gemacht... wird spassig!


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

Hier fängt es auch gerade an zu schneien....


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

@InoX: ich hab mich mal ueber ornans ausgekotzt... vllt interessiert es ja wen: bericht


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2012)

@nopain

Hei sascha bei uns ist im moment auch ned gerade an biken zu denken. Heute morgen schneeschuhlaufen angesagt gewesen.

40-50cm neuschnee in oberen gefilden...









Das nächste mal nehm ich die freeskier mit...


----------



## rhrein (29. Oktober 2012)

@nopain

hi,
dein trainingsplan würde mich sehr interessieren! könnte ich diesen mal sehen?
gruß
reinhard


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

Ui. hier wird nach strang geheimen Daten verlangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @nopain
> 
> Hei sascha bei uns ist im moment auch ned gerade an biken zu denken. Heute morgen schneeschuhlaufen angesagt gewesen.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

Hier ist nicht einmal ansatzweise was von Schneeflocken zu sehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


Macht ihr bei der Montage der Kassette Fett auf den Freilaufkörper?


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich ja....Wo auf jedenfall Fett drauf sollte ist das Gewinde von der Cassettenmutter


----------



## BENDERR (29. Oktober 2012)

bääääh, gerade sportgeschichte und das noch bis 6. Todlangweilig


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

@onkel_doc: auch geil!
 @rhrein: kann ich mal machen... email addi per pm an mich. ist an friel orientiert. erstmal nur die blocke und die wochen verteilungen... inhalte mach ich meist "on the fly".


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme grad von meiner ersten Laufrunde seit längerem zurück.
Direkt 10km Knallgas waren aber keine sooo gute Idee


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

@onkel_doc

Is aber viel geileres Wetter als hier, hierschüttet schneregnet es die ganze Zeit


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2012)

i mach a immer fett auf den freilaufkörper...


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

N'abend 

Mal 'ne Frage - bevor ich auf den Kaufen-Button klicke...

Sigma Powerled Evo Pro K Beleuchtungsset fÃ¼r ca. 135 â¬

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Lampe? Reicht diese Lampe zum Kilo- und HÃ¶henmeterschrubben auf 'normalen' Waldwegen aus? Ich muss jetzt nicht unbedingt in der Dunkelheit die Trails runter prÃ¼geln, wenn dann eher hoch prÃ¼geln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Vorgänger, also Powerled ohne EVO. Eigentlich ganz gut, nur iwe mucken bei mir die Akkus rum. 
Kollegen von mir hatten mit den Lampen auch schon Probleme. Würde die nicht als sehr haltbar beschreiben...


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Okay, interessant... aber zu verschmerzen. Ich werde sie sorgsam behandeln


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2012)

Also von der Lichtleistung her sollte sie halt auf jedenfall ausreichen. Evtl sollte ich noch dazuschreiben, dass der Haupteinsatz von meiner 24h Rennen sind und sie halt auch entsprechend rangenommen wurde...Werde mir für nächste Saison dann iwas neues zulegen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach 'ne Chinafunzel zu einem Drittel des Preises oder eben etwas mehr ausprobieren.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, über so eine Chinafunzel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht... aber wenn die ein Drittel von der Sigma kostet, dann doch lieber gleich die Sigma, oder?

Danke Maddda für die Infos


----------



## reddevil72 (29. Oktober 2012)

@onkel_doc:
wieso in die wärme bei diesen aussichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. Oktober 2012)

nabend @LL

schöner bericht @nopain


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ja, über so eine Chinafunzel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht... aber wenn die ein Drittel von der Sigma kostet, dann doch lieber gleich die Sigma, oder?
> 
> Danke Maddda für die Infos



Die Logik verstehe ich nicht.
135 sind ja (zumindest für mich) nicht wenig Geld. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so die super Erfahrungen mit Sigma (allerdings alles schon ein paar Jahre her).


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> @_onkel_doc_:
> wieso in die wärme bei diesen aussichten...



nur wenn es wirklich schlecht wäre.

Und bei uns ist im moment wirklich ned so an biken zu denken.

Hab ja ferien und wenns klappt lieber bei 15°-20° zu biken dann doch lieber in die ferne...


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja... 135 â¬ sind viel Geld, das stimmt. Deshalb bin ich unsicher, ob ich davon ein Drittel in irgendeine China-Lampe stecken soll, die mir dann nicht gefÃ¤llt oder ausreicht oder gar kaputtgeht.

Dann nehm ich doch lieber das Geld, lege noch was drauf und kaufe mir was Ordentliches


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ja, über so eine Chinafunzel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht... aber wenn die ein Drittel von der Sigma kostet, dann doch lieber gleich die Sigma, oder?
> 
> Danke Maddda für die Infos



Hi Lars, hab die China-Magicshine seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz, hat mich inkl 2.Akku 70 gekostet.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

N'abend Daniel 

Welche denn genau?


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Mj 808, würde heute aber die kaufen:
http://www.speedwareshop.de/Magicshine-MJ-880


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hm... sind dann aber auch schon wieder 170 â¬


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

Die 808er gibt's fÃ¼r knapp 90â¬


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, hab ich gesehen, nur macht die irgendwie nicht so wirklich nen 'kompetenten' Eindruck....

Ich lass das jetzt mal alles auf mich wirken und muss das erstmal mit meiner Liebsten besprechen...

Aber Licht muss dringend her, das steht mal fest. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich nur wegen der doofen Dunkelheit nicht mehr aufs Bike komme. Außerdem geht der Winterpokal ja auch bald los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

Frag mal den Michi, der hat auch die 808. komm doch in unser KS-BS WiPo Team


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin doch schon in Eurem Team! Der Michi hat mich gestern 'eingeschrieben' 

Er meinte auch, ich soll mir so 'nen China-Böller am Königstor kaufen und gut is....


----------



## InoX (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Chinaböller sind für 50 Euro echt super. Top Lichtleistung zum guten Kurs. Kenne zwei mit der Lampe und durfte auch schon eine während eines 24h-Rennens benutzen. Von meiner Karma hab ich da nicht mehr viel gesehen. 
Die Karma hat jetzt aber etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

also lampentechnisch:
fuers training und klassiche qr9 nabe gibt es nur eins: shimano nabendynamo + supernova e3 tripple. absolut stressfrei leicht, hell perfekt zum jeden tag trainieren, ohne sich gedanken zu machen.

fuer "krankere" vorderrad naben: chinaboeller aber mit openlights akku und ladegeraet. ich hab einfach keinen bock, auf stress mit der versicherung. die akkus der boeller sidn zum teil muell! kollege aus der elektronic entwicklung @work hat sich meinen orginal mal angeschaut: sondermuell! das laedegeraet genauso! 
ist gerade bei lipo akkus sau gefaehrlich! und wenn dir dann die bude deshalb abfackelt bezahlt keine versicherung, weil: kein ce pruefsiegel.
daher: standart boeller, akku und lade geraet in die tonne! dann fuer akku und ladegerat bei openlights gekauft und gut ist!


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wow, danke für die Info 

Also wohl doch die Sigma?!


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

Poste doch mal nen link für Akku und Ladegerät bei openlights
 @Lars:


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

akku ladegeraet

war jetzt aber auch net sooo die kunst. sigma habe ich seit meiner mirage abgeschwohren


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

@Sascha: thx.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> akku ladegeraet
> 
> war jetzt aber auch net sooo die kunst. sigma habe ich seit meiner mirage abgeschwohren



Die Mirage war aber echt bescheiden, da lernt Sigma aber auch zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Frag mal den Michi, der hat auch die 808. komm doch in unser KS-BS WiPo Team



Was hat das Kürzel beim Team zu bedeuten?


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich ja....Wo auf jedenfall Fett drauf sollte ist das Gewinde von der Cassettenmutter


Cool, danke! 

Ist passiert.




onkel_doc schrieb:


> i mach a immer fett auf den freilaufkörper...


Dankeschön!


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was hat das Kürzel beim Team zu bedeuten?



Kassel - Basel, nehm ich mal an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2012)

Nabend an alle.

Bin nur kurz online - muÃ noch eine Reparatur im Bad ausfÃ¼hren. 

Habe eine Online-Ãberweisung ausgefÃ¼hrt und hier nur kurz _grob_ die Neuigkeiten Ã¼berflogen...  Wollte nur schnell meinen Senf zum Lampenthema abgeben:



h0rst99 schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage - bevor ich auf den Kaufen-Button klicke...
> 
> ...





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oder einfach 'ne Chinafunzel zu einem Drittel des Preises oder eben etwas mehr ausprobieren.





h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ja, Ã¼ber so eine Chinafunzel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht... aber wenn die ein Drittel von der Sigma kostet, dann doch lieber gleich die Sigma, oder?
> 
> Danke Maddda fÃ¼r die Infos




Wenn du jahrelang mit einem Teelicht on tour warst, wird die Sigma dich erfreuen, aber fÃ¼rÂ´n Wald ist die mMn grenzwertig.
Ich wÃ¼rde sie am RR fahren...
Hatte die Mirage, Karma und die letzten 2 Power-LED-Modelle. -> Akku defekt und die Karma war 2x nass unter der Linse.

Ich empfehle auch die China-BÃ¶ller-Dinger von Magicshine oder Â´ne *mytinysun*!   Da hatte ich mal "_1_" Reklamation im Verein mitbekommen und die Abwicklung dazu lief sahnig!

FÃ¼r die Lichtleistung, _wenn man von Leistung sprechen kann_, ist die Sigma mMn zu teuer.

Liest sich vielleicht manchmal etwas ruppig, aber ich sage DAS WAS ICH dazu denke. 

Der Spruch bewahrheitet sich immer wieder:
_*Wer billig kauft - kauft 2x !!

*_

Seit meiner Lupine bin ich Ã¶fters und beruhigter im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Kassel - Basel, nehm ich mal an



OK, könnte schon sein. Wir könnten ja rein theoretisch auch ein ETWR-Team für den Winterpokal melden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

hmmm auch ne idee...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

wäre ne gute möglichkeit!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe da mal eines angelegt:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/324


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Kassel - Basel, nehm ich mal an



exakt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2012)

Mensch, wollte doch nur kurz hier rein....   

Oh, da würde ich auch gerne mal mitmachen, habe aber keinen Plan davon. 

Meld mich morgen oder so mal bei dir, Jens (ow). - Wenn´s zeitlich klappt.


Gruß und Tschüss


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch, wollte doch nur kurz hier rein....
> 
> Oh, da würde ich auch gerne mal mitmachen, habe aber keinen Plan davon.
> 
> ...



Link anklicken, Mitgliedschaft beantragen, ich muss bestätigen, das wars!

Ich halte Dir einen Platz frei!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

höhö

Antrag gestellt, jetzt muss mich nurnoch der große Jens freischalten


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!

Jens der Winterpokal basiert aber auch "nur" auf Treu und Glauben oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt, da sind schon öfter mal ein paar Quatschköpfe mit 40h Training pro Woche dabei


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da sind schon öfter mal ein paar Quatschköpfe mit 40h Training pro Woche dabei



Hartzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

Aber an sich ist es doch ne gute Sache, zumindest wenn man sich und sein Team nicht selbst beschei.t!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

Ach quatsch, neben der Arbeit noch. 
3 Trainingseinheiten pro Tag sind kein Problem


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Jens der Winterpokal basiert aber auch "nur" auf Treu und Glauben oder?



So sieht das aus, ist für mich auch nur ein spaßiger Zeitvertreib!


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, neben der Arbeit noch.
> 3 Trainingseinheiten pro Tag sind kein Problem



Genau


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> höhö
> 
> Antrag gestellt, jetzt muss mich nurnoch der große Jens freischalten



Erledigt!


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So sieht das aus, ist für mich auch nur ein spaßiger *Zeitvertreib*!



Wobei ich mich bei Dir die ganze Zeit schon Frage woher du überhaupt die ganze Freizeit nimmst?!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da sind schon öfter mal ein paar Quatschköpfe mit 40h Training pro Woche dabei



Spinningtrainer und Fahrradkurier gleichzeitig!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich bei Dir die ganze Zeit schon Frage woher du überhaupt die ganze Freizeit nimmst?!



Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 70-80 Stunden die Woche gearbeitet und war dann noch ca. 6-8 Stunden auf dem Bike. Jetzt habe ich die Wochenarbeitsstunden auf durchschnittlich etwas über 50 Stunden heruntergeschraubt und nutze einen großen Teil der eingesparten Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 70-80 Stunden die Woche gearbeitet und war dann noch ca. 6-8 Stunden auf dem Bike. Jetzt habe ich die Wochenarbeitsstunden auf durchschnittlich etwas über 50 Stunden heruntergeschraubt und nutze einen großen Teil der eingesparten Zeit zum Biken.



Fragt sich da dein Chef jetzt weshalb er dir letztes Jahr jeden Monat 80 Stunden mehr bezahlt hat? 
Oder gehts Dir wie mir und die Stunden sind eh für lau? 
Habe das auch gemacht und es war Hardcore muss ich nicht mehr haben, da hätte ich auch selbständig bleiben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Spruch bewahrheitet sich immer wieder:
> _*Wer billig kauft - kauft 2x !!
> *_




Deshalb werde ich meinen Geiz überwinden und 'ne Magicshine kaufen.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Fragt sich da dein Chef jetzt weshalb er dir letztes Jahr jeden Monat 80 Stunden mehr bezahlt hat?
> Oder gehts Dir wie mir und die Stunden sind eh für lau?
> Habe das auch gemacht und es war Hardcore muss ich nicht mehr haben, da hätte ich auch selbständig bleiben können.



Es ist dann wohl genau wie bei Dir, Ueberstunden und Wochenendarbeit werden nicht vergütet. Mich hat das Pensum leider krank gemacht und ich habe dann im Januar gerade noch rechtzeitig den Stecker gezogen!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Deshalb werde ich meinen Geiz überwinden und 'ne Magicshine kaufen.



Und ich habe eine Piko neu erworben!


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich habe eine Piko neu erworben!



Tolle Sache und ein schönes Hobby. Viel Spaß damit Jens...

http://www.piko.de/d/index.php?navid=1


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Tolle Sache und ein schönes Hobby. Viel Spaß damit Jens...
> 
> http://www.piko.de/d/index.php?navid=1



Aehem, ich habe zwar irgendwo ne Maerklin eingelagert aber ich meinte schon diese hier: http://www.lupine.de/web/de/produkte/helmlampen/piko/3/


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

Ach ich wollt dich nur bissel ärgern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach ich wollt dich nur bissel ärgern!



Hab's mir schon gedacht! Wobei mir die Modellbahnmarke nicht geläufig ist.

Und das hier sprengt in jeder Hinsicht alle Dimensionen:

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.de/

Ich war im Frühjahr dort und es ist echt faszinierend was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben!


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist ne Ostmarke. 
Über die andere Sache habe ich mal nen Bericht im Fernsehen angeschaut, dass ist wirklich krass was die da gebaut haben und immer weiterbauen!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

So ich bin dann mal weg! Gute N8


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab's mir schon gedacht! Wobei mir die Modellbahnmarke nicht geläufig ist.
> 
> Und das hier sprengt in jeder Hinsicht alle Dimensionen:
> 
> ...



Jo das ist total irre, da reicht ein Nachmittag/Abend gar nicht aus um alles zu entdecken 


N8 jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)

ich will au mitspielen


----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

moin!
jetzt kann ich endlich mal besser stalken was ihr im winter so trainiert


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Winterpokalteam ETWR BBI (Berlin-Brandenburg-International) ist im Aufbau. Philipp und ich sind gesetzt, ein Platz ist fuer Constantin reserviert, falls er Lust hat. Somit sind 2 oder evtl. 3 Plaetze frei.
Allerdings werden meine Einheiten bis Mitte Dez nur im Fitnesscenter stattfinden.


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Mooin...




> Das Winterpokalteam ETWR BBI (Berlin-Brandenburg-International) ist im Aufbau. Philipp und ich sind gesetzt, ein Platz ist fuer Constantin reserviert, falls er Lust hat. Somit sind 2 oder evtl. 3 Plaetze frei.
> Allerdings werden meine Einheiten bis Mitte Dez nur im Fitnesscenter stattfinden.


Hätte interesse bei euch mit ins Team zu kommen, wenn ihr möchtet


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2012)

Dann sehen wir ja gar kein Land mehr 
Philipp regelt das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke für das Platzangebot im WP-Team! 

Ich weis aber, dass ich nicht besonders viele Punkte bringen würde.
Deshalb überlasse ich "meinen" Platz gerne jemand anderem, eifrigem.


----------



## cpprelude (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin Leute, wie ist das Wetter bei euch? Hier ist es sehr sonnig.

Gruß, Cihan.


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Hier kommt auch grad die Sonne raus, hat aber die ganze Zeit gegossen


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich will au mitspielen



Hi Sascha, bestätigt und der TT auch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)




----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade eben dazu gekommen mit Jürgen Mikus zu telefonieren, bzw hab ihn erreicht. Mein Sattel ist wohl irreparabel, aber ich bekomme ein Crash Replacement...halt nen vegünstigtes AngebotMuss nur den Sattel einschicken


----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

bei uns is so sprühregen :/
aber da mein passendes kettenblatt heute gekommen ist werd ich jetz trotzdem noch schnell ne runde auf testfahrt gehen


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da sind schon öfter mal ein paar Quatschköpfe mit 40h Training pro Woche dabei


 

Nur 40h/Woche, trainiert hier niemand regelmässig. Ich werde erst ab 169h/Woche skeptisch...


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Hier war nur gutes Wetter als ich heute meine Mathevorlesung hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist das Ultimative; Wilma am Lenker, Piko am Helm; damit fährst Du auch nachts noch mit Sonnenbrille



ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich habe eine Piko neu erworben!


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

WP tönt spannend... Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Reicht's für die Freischaltung???


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das ist das Ultimative; Wilma am Lenker, Piko am Helm; damit fährst Du auch nachts noch mit Sonnenbrille



Wilma??? Die Betty ist Standard!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Dann wollen mir mal den WP gewinnen *höhö*
Nach dem jetzt diverse Räder nicht zur Verfügung stehen, werde ich mehr laufen.
Aber bevor der WP anfängt, wird morgen Abend noch mal richtig gefeiert


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2012)

immer wenn ich von dir lese gehst du party machen. man, man, man, du hast ein leben.

ich werde jetzt erst mal winterreifen aufziehen fahren.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> WP tönt spannend... Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Reicht's für die Freischaltung???



Erledigt! Somit einen Schweizer, ein Westfale, ein Hesse, ein Schwarzwälder und ein Niedersachse im Team. Schön bunt gewürfelter Haufen den wir da haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> immer wenn ich von dir lese gehst du party machen. man, man, man, du hast ein leben.
> 
> ich werde jetzt erst mal winterreifen aufziehen fahren.



Spikes aufs Bike?

Ich fahre jetzt noch mal kurz zum Jockel in Deine Heimatstadt!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Na das letzte Mal vor einer Woche hat doch nicht geklappt.
Diesmal hat aber die ganze Bande schon Vorverkaufskarten, da kommt keiner mehr raus 

Öfters mal Abends raus komme ich aber auch erst seit diesem Semester. In den ersten beiden war ich genau 2x Abends in Dortmund weg...


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wilma??? Die Betty ist Standard!


 

Man muss ja auch mal sparen....


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Da macht man einmal ein kleines Krafttraining, da wird man direkt gefragt ob man nicht eine gemütliche Runde laufen will 

Ich hoffe es wird gemütlich...

Lampe brauch ich auch noch, hab ja bald Purzeltach.


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Spikes aufs Bike?


 
Das Bild ist noch vom alten Bike. Aber die Teile kommen diesen Winter wieder drauf. Macht echt Laune im Winter. Nur auf der Strasse gibt's einen Gehörschaden und Klingel brauchst Du definitiv nicht.


----------



## h0rst99 (30. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend!

Schickes Winterbike - Thömus gefällt mir immer mehr!

Bzgl. der Beleuchtung: werde mir wohl auch die 880er Magicshine kaufen, die sollte mich wohl erstmal echt glücklich machen


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Gute entscheidung...wird wqohl besser als die Sigma sein Berichte dann bitte mal

Btw. Hab gerade den Deal für nen Rahmen für die nächste Saison klar gemacht. Werde wohl erstmal bei 26 Zoll bleiben, weils dann net so teuer wird und ich später evtl noch was bauen kann


----------



## h0rst99 (30. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut...

Ich bin allerdings und ehrlich gesagt ziemlich heiß auf 29 Zoll, werde aber wohl auch noch mal (ab-)warten


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte sich einfach mal vor Augen führen, dass 26er durch die 29er nicht schlechter werden...


----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

uiuiui, das neue alte rad macht spass 
der 620mm breite lenker is wirklich klasse, nur evtl brauch ich wirklich noch nen 1cm kürzeren vorbau, da muss ich mal bisschen messen und rechnen noch.
dann noch in verbindung mit den scheibenbremsen,.. 

nur der umwerfer wollte irgendwie nicht so 
vorher hat er gut funktioniert, saß dann aufm rad und dann gabs nen lautes geräusch und ab dann konnt ich nur noch im mittleren blatt fahren.. klappte aber erstaunlich gut.
so gut, dass ich zwischenzeitlich die idee hatte nur noch 1-fach zu fahren 
glaube 11-34 mit 32 vorne könnte sogar funktionieren. 
so ohne vorne zu schalten macht eigntl echt spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

> Man sollte sich einfach mal vor Augen fÃ¼hren, dass 26er durch die 29er nicht schlechter werden...



Klar, aber der Preis hat auch ne Rolle gespielt. Hab nen Univega Deltabox ÃI Carbon Rahmen in grÃ¶Ãe 48 fÃ¼r 320â¬ bekommen....neu noch nie Aufgebaut versteht sich

EDIT: Am besten wÃ¤re es, wenn man jeh nach Strecke auswÃ¤hlen kÃ¶nnte.


----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

schickes gerät..und guter preis


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar, aber der Preis hat auch ne Rolle gespielt. Hab nen Univega Deltabox ÍI Carbon Rahmen in größe 48 für 320 bekommen....neu noch nie Aufgebaut versteht sich
> 
> EDIT: Am besten wäre es, wenn man jeh nach Strecke auswählen könnte.



Kann man (ich) doch


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2012)

ihr wurdet nicht zufällig auch zur interessengemeinschaft ghost bikes eingeladen?


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Äh nö...



> Kann man (ich) doch



Immer diese Lizenzler


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ihr wurdet nicht zufällig auch zur interessengemeinschaft ghost bikes eingeladen?



Nee wieso?




			
				maddda schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Lizenzler



Hää was hatn das damit zu tun? 
Frag mal Jens, der muss immer würfeln welches Rad er nimmt 





(Mit einem 20 seitigen Würfel)


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

> Hää was hatn das damit zu tun?


Ich mach doch nur Spaß....hab auch 4 Räderaber kein 29er


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

War mir klar 

Ohne 29er musst du natürlich direkt den Notstand ausrufen


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Jup

So ich geh jez auffe Rolle....ZUm glück gibt es bei DMax neue Folgen "Offroad Survivors" und "Die Gebrauchtwagenprofis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

ich muss ja zugeben... so ein 29er flash mit lefty würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich wechsel nicht mehr zurrueck. Bin gross genug, das ich durch 29zoll keine nachteile hab und zu meinem fahrstiel passt es auch. Daher hab ich keine 26er mehr.
Aber ich hab auch noch gewechselt, als man fuer das 26er zeug noch geld bekam 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## h0rst99 (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach mal vor Augen führen, dass 26er durch die 29er nicht schlechter werden...



... aber evtl. langsamer und das geht mal gar nicht !!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Sascha, bestätigt und der TT auch!



und mich fragt wieder mal niemand an...
coole sache das team ETWR

war heute noch bischen unterwegs bevor es nach finale geht













greets


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)

du faehrst in sueden, das ist offizielles gecheate!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> du faehrst in sueden, das ist offizielles gecheate!



das sagt einer der fast das ganze jahr den süden vor der haustür hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)

he! das wir es hier in baden am besten haben, das ist halt so... was kann ich dafuer?


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> he! das wir es hier in baden am besten haben, das ist halt so... was kann ich dafuer?



 



wir sehen uns in kirchzarten 2013.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)

roger that!


----------



## BENDERR (30. Oktober 2012)

KiZa hab ich auch schon vorgemerkt. 
und diesmal aus dem lizenzblock


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

Es wird! Man, geiles Gefühl son erster Selbstauf/umbau....


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

Jens (od): komm in unser team! das etwr bbi team.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach mal vor Augen führen, dass 26er durch die 29er nicht schlechter werden...



Bist Du Dir da auch ganz sicher?


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jens (od): komm in unser team! das etwr bbi team.




Das wär schon was...soll ich???

Das wäre mein erstes team wo ich fahren würde...hmmm...OKAYO wäre gerne dabei...

Wie und was muss man da alles machen oder wie stellt ihr euch das vor???


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar, aber der Preis hat auch ne Rolle gespielt. Hab nen Univega Deltabox ÍI Carbon Rahmen in größe 48 für 320 bekommen....neu noch nie Aufgebaut versteht sich
> 
> EDIT: Am besten wäre es, wenn man jeh nach Strecke auswählen könnte.



Ich bin den Rahmen jahrelang selber in Größe 53cm gefahren. Hat mich trotz meines Gewichts von immer deutlich über 100 Kilogramm in der Zeit nie durch ein technisches Versagen auch bei Stürzen enttäuscht.

Dafür ist er halt nicht der allerleichteste.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ihr wurdet nicht zufällig auch zur interessengemeinschaft ghost bikes eingeladen?



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä, ich fahr doch kein Cube?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wechsel nicht mehr zurrueck. Bin gross genug, das ich durch 29zoll keine nachteile hab und zu meinem fahrstiel passt es auch. Daher hab ich keine 26er mehr.
> Aber ich hab auch noch gewechselt, als man fuer das 26er zeug noch geld bekam
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Fahrstiel? Was ist das? Ist das der Besenstiel der Hexe als Fortbewegungsmittel?


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jens (od): komm in unser team! das etwr bbi team.



Toll, dann stehe ich ja noch schlechter da


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das sagt einer der fast das ganze jahr den süden vor der haustür hat



Hi Jens,

Du warst einfach ein wenig zu langsam. Aber Du kannst doch beim zweiten CC-Talk E-T-W-R Team Deine Punkte beitragen.

Grüße
Jens

Edit Ich war zu langsam...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jens (od): komm in unser team! das etwr bbi team.



Stell ihm Deinen Link rein!


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das wär schon was...soll ich???
> 
> Das wäre mein erstes team wo ich fahren würde...hmmm...OKAYO wäre gerne dabei...
> 
> Wie und was muss man da alles machen oder wie stellt ihr euch das vor???



Musst nur deine Zeiten einschreiben. Laufen, schwimmen, radeln und dem Hund hinterher rennen.
ich kann keine Vorgaben machen, dafür fahre ich selber nicht genug. 

Mir reichts wenn wir mehr Punkte als das andere Etwr-Team haben...
Und nein, das war keine Kampfansage sondern ne Kriegserklärung.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Toll, dann stehe ich ja noch schlechter da



Einer hängt halt immer hinten dran.


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> So ich geh jez auffe Rolle....ZUm glück gibt es bei DMax neue Folgen "Offroad Survivors" und "Die Gebrauchtwagenprofis"



Du musst einen ausgeben (Post 11111).

Ist jemand bei der deutschen 12h Indoor Meisterschaft dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Es wird! Man, geiles Gefühl son erster Selbstauf/umbau....



Hoppla, wer bist Du denn? Stell Dich doch mal in der Runde vor!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mir reichts wenn wir mehr Punkte als das andere Etwr-Team haben...
> Und nein, das war keine Kampfansage sondern ne Kriegserklärung.



Hab ich Dir eigentlich schon erzählt das ich in meiner Bundeswehrzeit im Panzerbataillon gedient habe?


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Stell ihm Deinen Link rein!



link???

gib mir den und ich trag auch die zeit ein wie lang ich an meinen bikes schraube

Oder wie lang ich mit meiner freundin im bett rumhüpf
Alles wird eingetragen!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Musst nur deine Zeiten einschreiben. Laufen, schwimmen, radeln und dem Hund hinterher rennen.
> ich kann keine Vorgaben machen, dafür fahre ich selber nicht genug.
> 
> Mir reichts wenn wir mehr Punkte als das andere Etwr-Team haben...
> Und nein, das war keine Kampfansage sondern ne Kriegserklärung.



Du hast es so gewollt!
Jetzt gibt es Krieg (ab dem 05.11.)!

Aber bitte nicht schummeln und auch nicht heimlich nachts trainieren


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hoppla, wer bist Du denn? Stell Dich doch mal in der Runde vor!
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Da hat sich einer FAST unbemerkt eingeschlichen oder wie sagt man...infiltriert...


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir eigentlich schon erzählt das ich in meiner Bundeswehrzeit im Panzerbataillon gedient habe?



Und ich war im Zivildienst an der Buddelkastenfront...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> link???
> 
> gib mir den und ich trag auch die zeit ein wie lang ich an meinen bikes schraube
> 
> ...



Du machst ja interessante Dinge mit Deiner Freundin im Bett!

Ansonsten:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/333


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

jens und jens in einem team...das kommt


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du hast es so gewollt!
> Jetzt gibt es Krieg (ab dem 05.11.)!
> 
> Aber bitte nicht schummeln und auch nicht heimlich nachts trainieren



Vielleicht schnarcht er so laut das das bei ihm als Training wirkt!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

na ja bettsport...

Ich war bei den grenadieren...elite der schweizer armee


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielleicht schnarcht er so laut das das bei ihm als Training wirkt!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Und ich war im Zivildienst an der Buddelkastenfront...



Naja, ich war Stabsdienstsoldat in der Bataillonsführung. Das ist fast mit Zivildienst gleichzusetzen!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jens und jens in einem team...das kommt



Aber leider nicht in diesem Winterpokal, aber demnächst bestimmt bei was anderem!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2012)

Wann ist die wo? (12h dm)

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wann ist die wo? (12h dm)
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Rotenburg Ende Februar (21. und 22. oder so).



ohneworte schrieb:


> Einer hängt halt immer hinten dran.



Zumindest kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass ich wenigstens einen guten Grund habe. Bis Dezember...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wann ist die wo? (12h dm)
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Aha, sascha hat was von rennen gelesen und schon is er wieder da

Guat NACKT jungs. Muss mein zeugs bereitstellen für FINALEEEEEEEEE!!!!

sorry bis dann greets dr onkel


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wann ist die wo? (12h dm)
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Die ist im Februar in Rothenburg.

Danke für den Link Jens.
Bettsport ist laut Regeln ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2012)

och nööööööö


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Guat NACKT jungs. Muss mein zeugs bereitstellen für FINALEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> sorry bis dann greets dr onkel



Alles klar?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Rotenburg Ende Februar (21. und 22. oder so).
> 
> 
> 
> Zumindest kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass ich wenigstens einen guten Grund habe. Bis Dezember...



Welches Rotenburg?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Aha, sascha hat was von rennen gelesen und schon is er wieder da
> 
> Guat NACKT jungs. Muss mein zeugs bereitstellen für FINALEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> sorry bis dann greets dr onkel



Jetzt versteheich auch was Du mit Hüpfen im Bett gemeint hast!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na ja bettsport...
> 
> Ich war bei den grenadieren...elite der schweizer armee



Buddeln im Felsgestein, na schön!


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

An der Fulda


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da hat sich einer FAST unbemerkt eingeschlichen oder wie sagt man...infiltriert...



oha, das war natürlich außerordentlich unhöflich von mir...wie konnte ich nur? 

Also mein Name ist Christian, und ich fahre seit...äh...ja, sagen wir einem Jahr MTB. Mein dreistes Sprengen eurer Diskussion rührte auch nur daher, dass ich mich grad unbändig darüber freue, wie cool mein Neuaufbau aussieht. Jetzt muss er nur noch meiner Freundin gefallen, denn sie soll ja schließlich damit fahren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde jetzt auch gerne zum Radfahren nach Finale fahren


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Christian,
brauchst dir hier keine Sorgen machen. Sprengen kann man hier nichts.

Ich finde die schrille Farbe gut. Gibts mehr Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> An der Fulda



Nicht uninteressant, zeitlich sollte ich das hinbekommen können.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2012)

http://bikedorado.com/ausschreibung.html


----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

Abend Jungs

Eben noch locker WiPo für ein paar gemütliche Runden eingetragen... Und schon geht's hier ab. 2. Team, Kriegserklärung...
 @Jens: Finale ist bitter ... Ich schicke Dir dann am Samstag meine Füsse zum Aufwärmen nach dem Gurten. 
 @kirchzarten: ich habe auch schon fast gebucht gehabt. Aber es gibt noch eine wichtige Alternative. Bike EM in Bern am Gurten, 20.-23.6.13.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> oha, das war natürlich außerordentlich unhöflich von mir...wie konnte ich nur?
> 
> Also mein Name ist Christian, und ich fahre seit...äh...ja, sagen wir einem Jahr MTB. Mein dreistes Sprengen eurer Diskussion rührte auch nur daher, dass ich mich grad unbändig darüber freue, wie cool mein Neuaufbau aussieht. Jetzt muss er nur noch meiner Freundin gefallen, denn sie soll ja schließlich damit fahren...



Moin Christian,

das hier ist der Quasselthread im CC-Bereich des Forums. Ernsthafte Diskussionen werden hier eher weniger geführt.

Es gibt hier nur einen Punkt den wir hier ein wenig strenger gestalten. Wir wünschen hier zu wissen mit wem wir unseren mehr oder wenigen geistreichen Austausch gestalten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> Eben noch locker WiPo für ein paar gemütliche Runden eingetragen... Und schon geht's hier ab. 2. Team, Kriegserklärung...
> @Jens: Finale ist bitter ... Ich schicke Dir dann am Samstag meine Füsse zum Aufwärmen nach dem Gurten.
> @kirchzarten: ich habe auch schon fast gebucht gehabt. Aber es gibt noch eine wichtige Alternative. Bike EM in Bern am Gurten, 20.-23.6.13.



Hä? Geht doch erst ab dem 05.11. los!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag doch, es herrscht Krieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Uuuund außerdem, Christian,  hast Du doch schon Deinen Aufbaufred indem ich Dir schon schrieb wie unsinnig der Aufbau des Bikes für Deine Freundin ist - weil viel zu groß. Aber du bist ja unbelehrbar.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, es herrscht Krieg



Ach so, verstehe!


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Christian,
> 
> das hier ist der Quasselthread im CC-Bereich des Forums. Ernsthafte Diskussionen werden hier eher weniger geführt.
> 
> ...




möchtet ihr denn außer meinem Namen sonst noch was wissen?


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> möchtet ihr denn außer meinem Namen sonst noch was wissen?



Bild von Deiner Freundin genügt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das unterschreibe ich doch glatt!  

Die zweite wichtige Regel lautet: Abends keine Bikethemen!

Nabend die Herren.  


Bin die letzten Tage schreibfaul und wordkarg  -  liegt an meinem Handy. Der Rechner war die letzten Tage nicht an


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bild von Deiner Freundin genügt!



wenn schon denn schon plus Telefonnummer!

Moin Veikko!


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich führe jetzt nen Krieg mit meinem Kopfkissen. Das ganze dauert etwa bis 0600...

Gute Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich doch glatt!
> 
> Die zweite wichtige Regel lautet: Abends keine Bikethemen!
> 
> ...



Der hat uns gerade noch gefehlt! Moin Marco!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich führe jetzt nen Krieg mit meinem Kopfkissen. Das ganze dauert etwa bis 0600...
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Hmmm, träum schon vom Sieg! Dann hast Du wenigstens einen Erfolg vorzuweisen.


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Frau + Bild  = Marco wird munter!
Naaabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich war meine vorherige Nachricht auf den.Text von Jens gemünzt, aber so passt's auch....


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

nä.
jibbet nich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Veikko, eigentlich passt die Formel/ Regel, ausser zu Hause. 
Da herrscht z.Zt. auch gelegentlich Krieg.
Habe eben einfach mal Rolle und Rennrad ins Wohnzimmer gespaxt... ui, ui, ui..     Bächtig Möse!


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der hat uns gerade noch gefehlt! Moin Marco!



Jetzt wirdss eigentlich erst spannend.

Dieses Commencal Meta 3 aus der Werbung da oben find ich mal richtig schnittig. Das wäre noch was feines wenns mal gemütlich werden soll und man alles aussitzen möchte...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen 

Hab grad mal in den Aufbauthread reingeschaut. Kommt gut 


Schaaaaade, die ETWR-ler lieben doch Bilders


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Frau + Bild  = Marco wird munter!
> Naaabend!



Aber nur bei rothaarig mit Tattoos!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> nä.
> jibbet nich.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> nä.
> jibbet nich.



Watt, datt gibbett doch gar net!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Veikko, eigentlich passt die Formel/ Regel, ausser zu Hause.
> Da herrscht z.Zt. auch gelegentlich Krieg.
> Habe eben einfach mal Rolle und Rennrad ins Wohnzimmer gespaxt... ui, ui, ui..     Bächtig Möse!



Da kenne ich was von!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jetzt wirdss eigentlich erst spannend.
> 
> Dieses Commencal Meta 3 aus der Werbung da oben find ich mal richtig schnittig. Das wäre noch was feines wenns mal gemütlich werden soll und man alles aussitzen möchte...




PHILLIP, wie ist das denn gemeint?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jetzt wirdss eigentlich erst spannend.
> 
> Dieses Commencal Meta 3 aus der Werbung da oben find ich mal richtig schnittig. Das wäre noch was feines wenns mal gemütlich werden soll und man alles aussitzen möchte...



Du meinst für Marco wenn er die Rolle im Wohnzimmer aufbaut?


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Veikko, eigentlich passt die Formel/ Regel, ausser zu Hause.
> Da herrscht z.Zt. auch gelegentlich Krieg.
> Habe eben einfach mal Rolle und Rennrad ins Wohnzimmer gespaxt... ui, ui, ui..     Bächtig Möse!



Ach, die soll sich nicht so haben. Bei uns stehen im Moment fünf Bikes in der Wohnung und es riecht nur noch nach Bremsenreiniger, WD40, Ballistol, etc.  Und der Balkon ist auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nutzbar!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> PHILLIP, wie ist das denn gemeint?



Ok, ich hab's genauso gedeutet wie Du es verstanden hast!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach, die soll sich nicht so haben. Bei uns stehen im Moment fünf Bikes in der Wohnung und es riecht nur noch nach Bremsenreiniger, WD40, Ballistol, etc.  Und der Balkon ist auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr nutzbar!



Dann hätte ich schon ausziehen können! Sie mosert schon über den Renner im Aufbau im Wohnzimmer und die beiden Rahmen und Laufradsaetze im Büro!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> möchtet ihr denn außer meinem Namen sonst noch was wissen?




Alter und sexuelle Orientierung!



 







Quark, das Alter wäre halt schon interessant.
So kann man sich das Phantombild besser zusammendenken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Jens, das ist MEINE Wohnung, da müsste SIE schon ausziehen. 
Ach, die kann damit umgehen und ich mache ja auch nichts dreckig und räume immer alles ordentlich weg. Meist schraube ich ja in der Garage aber da wirds jetzt wieder langsam zu kalt und außerdem ist die auch voll.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, das ist MEINE Wohnung, da müsste SIE schon ausziehen.
> Ach, die kann damit umgehen und ich mache ja auch nichts dreckig und räume immer alles ordentlich weg. Meist schraube ich ja in der Garage aber da wirds jetzt wieder langsam zu kalt und außerdem ist die auch voll.



Ok, allerdings sind bei mir die Kellerräume voll!


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok, allerdings sind bei mir die Kellerräume voll!



Und davon musst du einige haben!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok, allerdings sind bei mir die Kellerräume voll!



Ganze Tiefgarage


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und davon musst du einige haben!!!!



Nee, nur zwei! Aber noch eine Garage ausgelagert und ein großes Auto!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn's  mir schaiZZE geht und ich down & traurig bin,  dann schaue ich einfach hier rein....





Hier gibt's immer noch ein Häufchen Salz für die frische Wunde.


Wer solche Freunde hat, der.......!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ganze Tiefgarage



Oehem, so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Habe gerade einen alten Carbonrahmen und einen Laufradsatz verkauft!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn's  mir schaiZZE geht und ich down & traurig bin,  dann schaue ich einfach hier rein....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib's zu, da fährst Du voll drauf ab!


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Was für ne Wunde hast Du denn?
Wir helfen gern!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was für ne Wunde hast Du denn?
> Wir helfen gern!



Ich habe mir die Salzmuehle jetzt in elektrisch angeschafft, das ist nicht so anstrengend bei seinen ganzen Verletzungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Post kommen ja viiiiel zu spät.  F..k Handydaschdadur!


Ähm, wo ist denn der Newcomer hin?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Verscheucht?


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Schlafen? Oder die Freundin überreden - wegen dem Foto?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Na IHR habt mich doch ständig veräppelt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Foto wäre nice


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na IHR habt mich doch ständig veräppelt!



Wer? Wir? Das würden wir uns doch nie nich erlauben, Ehrenwort!


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na IHR habt mich doch ständig veräppelt!



WIR?! Niemals! Wir sind maximal über dich hergezogen - aber dass war nicht veräppelt, das war ernst!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Foto wäre nice



Vom Salzstreuer?


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Du musst einen ausgeben (Post 11111).
> 
> Ist jemand bei der deutschen 12h Indoor Meisterschaft dabei?



Bin schon am gucken, ob ich an dem Termin kann. Hab es eigentlich geplant.


 @ohneworte

Joa zumindest is der Rahmen leichter als mein jetziger.

Hab ihn in 48 genommen. Bin zwar 1,84 groß, fahre aber immer Rahmen um 48-50cm, weil ich relativ kurze Beine hab. Das gute is, dass der ein 120er Steuerrohr hat. Das 140er vom Poison war mir echt zu lang. Selbst mit -17° Vorbau. Deswegen hab ich bei mir bedenken wegen den 29ern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

Nene, bin noch da.
Bin 29, und hier sogar ein Foto bei meinem anderen Hobby:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe schon, ihr reduziert mich wegen meiner Hautfarbe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Nene, bin noch da.
> Bin 29, und hier sogar ein Foto bei meinem anderen Hobby:


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ihr reduziert mich wegen meiner Hautfarbe...



Nein, wegen deiner Herkunft Marco.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Männers ich muss raus. Bin platt.

Die Tage wieder länger..

Tschööö u. gute Nacht.


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Gute Nacht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Joo Nacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein, wegen deiner Herkunft Marco.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Nene, bin noch da.
> Bin 29, und hier sogar ein Foto bei meinem anderen Hobby:



Ui, so was ähnliches hab ich hier auch noch aus dem letzten Jahr in Nottingham:




Und nein, ich bin nicht der Typ im Vordergrund sondern der Dicke mit der schwarzen Jacke!


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

in Nottingham war ich auch schonma.
Lustig fand ich den Moment, als ich herausfand dass Easton neben Carbon-Pfeilschäften auch noch Sachen für Fahrräder herstellt ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte du bist der neben dem mit den weissen Haaren


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2012)

Soo ich bin auch raus...nacht leute


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

wieso gibt es hier auf der seite eigentlich keinen chat?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> in Nottingham war ich auch schonma.
> Lustig fand ich den Moment, als ich herausfand dass Easton neben Carbon-Pfeilschäften auch noch Sachen für Fahrräder herstellt ^^



War genau vor einem Jahr bei den Robin Hood Festspielen und zu Helloween. Da ging das richtig ab auf der Insel!


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> in Nottingham war ich auch schonma.
> Lustig fand ich den Moment, als ich herausfand dass Easton neben Carbon-Pfeilschäften auch noch Sachen für Fahrräder herstellt ^^



Machen noch viel mehr. Haben Eishockeyzeugs von Easton.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist der neben dem mit den weissen Haaren



Zur Not passt das auch! 

Und jetzt wird hier auch Augenpflege betrieben, Gute N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nee, nur zwei! Aber noch eine Garage ausgelagert und ein großes Auto!



Abend Jungs
Das wär doch mal ein Bilderaustausch: Garage und Schrauberecke!


----------



## Mzungu (30. Oktober 2012)

ja die machen offensichtlich für viele Sportarten Sachen aus Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2012)

hier ist ab jetzt bis 07.00 uhr morgen früh geschlossen.

komme sonst nämlich nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2012)

okay N8


----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2012)

okai! Nacht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hier ist ab jetzt bis 07.00 uhr morgen früh geschlossen.
> 
> komme sonst nämlich nicht mehr hinterher.



Ich musste auch erst einmal 4 Seiten nachholen. Puh, schon um eins hier... Langsam müsst' ich auch mal.


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)

Nacht V.



 Achso , Psst


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Nacht V.
> 
> 
> 
> Achso , Psst



Moin,

Wart Du schon mal hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Hab meinen Krieg gegen das Kopfkissen verloren und mich vom Schlachtfeld zurückgezogen.

Probiert mal euch bei der Dm anzumelden. Das wäre doch echt gut sich in der Mitte von Deutschland zu treffen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm... Muss ich mal mit meinem Cheffbetreuer abklaeren...


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm... Muss ich mal mit meinem Cheffbetreuer abklaeren...



Ja, bequatsch mal deinen Vater. Das wäre ne super Sache.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm... Muss ich mal mit meinem Cheffbetreuer abklaeren...



Und ich mit der Heimleitung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

DAS steht dann auch noch an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (31. Oktober 2012)

junge junge, ihr habt gestern ja noch richtig gas gegeben..
komme ja garnicht mehr hinterher!
ich fahr jetzt gleich mal für ne vorlesung an die uni und wehe ich muss dann wieder 4 seiten nachholen


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

boar! also manche admisn gehen mir auf den zeiger! gerade wurde mir im klassik bazzar mein verkaufsthread geloescht. kommentarlos, weil ich keine preis angegeben habe (denk ich mir mal)... einfach puf: weg!
ich habe aber extra oben reingeschrieben, das ich keinen preis angebe, da ich keien ahnung habe und habe auch um tips gebeten. fair haette ich einen verweis auf den "wasi st mein teil wert"thread gefunden, oder vllt sogar eine grobe richtung vorschlagen... aber nein, da hat man die dicke "entf" taste ausgepackt!

kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sind die admins (oder einer... ich weis es ja net) in letzter zeit SEHR schwarf drauf?


----------



## swift daddy (31. Oktober 2012)

und dabei gäb's ganz andere Beiträge und sinnlose Diskussionen, die eher gelöscht werden sollten  

*nerv* wollte grad mit Auto zum Ausgangspunkt einer Tour fahren, aber Batterie is wegen der Kälte leer


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2012)

Morgen erstmal Leute


Von mir wurde auch schon eine Anzeige im LB Forum genau deswegen geschlossen, die war einfach weg (auch ohne Hinweis). Ich versteh das nicht, später wird doch eh alles per PN geklärt(also Verkaufsmäßig)


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

ich hab dann auch mal im neuen thread vorsichtig kritik geaeussert... aber erwarten tu ich mir net viel... ich sag nur iddqd


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Schick mir mal ne Liste deine abzugebenden teile per pn. Vielleicht brauche ich ja noch etwas. Ein 9-fach trigger z.B.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> *nerv* wollte grad mit Auto zum Ausgangspunkt einer Tour fahren, aber Batterie is wegen der Kälte leer



nee, wegen zu viel kurzstrecke. 

ich werde meine die tage auch mal ans ladegerät hängen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

classic? ueber ist noch ein cDale m rahmen, eine xtr900er kurbel inc innenlager und einen satz xtr 900er naben.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich sag nur iddqd



ohh, ein zocker.


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin Männer!

Hängt vlt. mit deinem Vortstrafenregister zusammen, wenn so hart agiert wird! 
Ich denke es liegt eher an den "Gästen" in den jeweiligen Foren ob sich da einer beschwert oder nicht. Denke kaum dass die Admins hier arg mitlesen um nen fehlenden Preis zu beanstanden. Wobei es mir auch auf den Sack geht wenn im Markt kein Preis da steht und ich zig mal schreiben muss um herrauszufinden dass unserere Vorstellungen zu weit auseinanderliegen. Aber da reagiere ich eben nicht mehr drauf und gut ist. Jedoch ist es manchmal wirklich schwer wenn es ein Teil ist wo man den wahren oder ideellen Wert nicht kennt. Entweder lacht sich dann einer kaputt, vor Freude, oder du landest unter _Bekloppte Preise im Bikemarkt_!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

@k_star: affirmative! und zwar seit der ersten stunde! [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-Culture/dp/0812972155/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351671108&sr=8-1"]amazon:masters of doom[/ame] ich war dabei!

naja... ich hab ja extra geschrieben, dasich keien ahnung habe, da ich dort net aktiv bin...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

habs auch gerade nur ergoogelt.

das einzige was ih mal länger gespielt habe war americas army.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

looool  wie gesagt: angefangen hat es bei mir auf atari st und c64 und ab da hab ich JEDE stuffe mitgemacht ... ja, ich bin informatiker, ICH DARF DAS!


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> classic? ueber ist noch ein cDale m rahmen, eine xtr900er kurbel inc innenlager und einen satz xtr 900er naben.



Klingt gut aber das 900er Zeug wird mir zu teuer. In meinem Rahmen ist ne Deore realistischer.
Hast du noch ne Kettenführung über?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

nope... die, die ueber war ist verkauft. aber : superstar components: 20euro inc versand.

fuer das kurbel+innelager set hatte ich an 70euronen gedacht genauso beim naben set... wenn jemand interesse hat...


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Superstar hab ich im Hinterkopf. Da gibts auch schöne knallige Farben.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2012)

@_Sascha_

du bist eben jetzt extra gut unter beobachtung als vorbestrafter hier...

ach ja mooooooiiiiiiiin


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

sucht jemand einen titanrahmen?

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-titan-rahmen-gelasert/318503.html


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin! schreibst du dich noch in unser Team ein? Müsste auch unter meinem Nick im WP zu finden sein. Ich such aber auch nochmal nen Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

oh nein, dann sieht ja jeder schwarz auf weiss dass ich nie trainiere.


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Meinte zwar Jens aber kannst auch mit rein.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin! schreibst du dich noch in unser Team ein? Müsste auch unter meinem Nick im WP zu finden sein. Ich such aber auch nochmal nen Link.


 
gib mir nen link und ich trag mich ein...


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/333

Einen Platz hätten wir dann noch.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

für was steht das I ?


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/333
> 
> Einen Platz hätten wir dann noch.


 
bin angemeldet

und ab wann geht das ganze denn schon wieder los???

Die ersten einheiten würden ja schon bald eingetragen

habs gesehen...muss mich dann mal schlau machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> für was steht das I ?



BBI steht für Berlin (Christian und Constantin (der ja jetzt nicht will)), Brandenburg (mich) und International (alle anderen die gerne möchten und Christian der einen Teil seiner Einheiten noch in Südafrika absolviert).

Die Abkürzung stammt von unserm neuen Flughafen der irgendwann 2035 fertig werden soll.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Superstar hab ich im Hinterkopf. Da gibts auch schöne knallige Farben.



Wo soll die denn ran?




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> boar! also manche admisn gehen mir auf den zeiger! gerade wurde mir im klassik bazzar mein verkaufsthread geloescht. kommentarlos, weil ich keine preis angegeben habe (denk ich mir mal)... einfach puf: weg!
> ich habe aber extra oben reingeschrieben, das ich keinen preis angebe, da ich keien ahnung habe und habe auch um tips gebeten. fair haette ich einen verweis auf den "wasi st mein teil wert"thread gefunden, oder vllt sogar eine grobe richtung vorschlagen... aber nein, da hat man die dicke "entf" taste ausgepackt!




Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Preis einfach Pflicht. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, muss man sich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wundern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

ich hab aber extra dazugeschrieben, das ich keine ahnung hab was ich verlangen kann und fuer vorschlaege dankbar bin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja richtig. Aber dafuer gibt es die Wertermittlungsthreads. Oder man gibt halt irgend einen schwachsinnigen Preis an, nur damit man was stehen hat (wie du das mit dem 1 Euro VHB schriebst).


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist noch vom alten Bike. Aber die Teile kommen diesen Winter wieder drauf. Macht echt Laune im Winter. Nur auf der Strasse gibt's einen Gehörschaden und Klingel brauchst Du definitiv nicht.



Schönes "Kriegsgerät"!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> looool  wie gesagt: angefangen hat es bei mir auf atari st und c64 und ab da hab ich JEDE stuffe mitgemacht ... ja, ich bin informatiker, ICH DARF DAS!



Na und? Ich daddel ab und an mit den Kumpels Starcraft!


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wo soll die denn ran?



Habe ja von Bella die Genehmigung ihr Rad umzubauen. Einfach vorn und mit starrer Gabel wäre das schon ziemlich nett als Winterrad und um mal wieder ein quirliges 26er zu fahren. Bin immer völlig begeistert wenn ich damit fahre.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sucht jemand einen titanrahmen?
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-titan-rahmen-gelasert/318503.html



Das ist doch bei den Rahmenhöhen kein MTB-Rahmen?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

irgendwas zwischen cross und trekking.


----------



## BENDERR (31. Oktober 2012)

ihr habt euch ja wirklich brav zurückgehalten 
bei uns ist heute fantastisches wetter.. sonnenschein, 13°C, strahlend blauer himmel.. eigentlich perfekt zum radfahren.. aber heute steht laufen auf dem programm.
egal, auch laufen macht bei dem wetter mehr spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2012)

Welche ist besser?


http://www.mamo-modelltechnik.com/f...ampe-frontlampe-mj-872-led-4-x-cree-xp-g.html

oder

http://www.mamo-modelltechnik.com/f...lmlampe-frontlampe-mj-808e-led-cree-xm-l.html

?


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Also ausreichend ist die billigere auf jeden Fall auch aber der Akku ist groß und schwer, ich hatte die mal und als ich dann ne MyTinySun gekauft hatte war ich glücklich über den kleineren Akku mit selber Leistung.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ausreichend ist die billigere auf jeden Fall auch aber der Akku ist groß und schwer, ich hatte die mal und als ich dann ne MyTinySun gekauft hatte war ich glücklich über den kleineren Akku mit selber Leistung.


Cool, danke!


Dann nehme ich wohl besser die für 104,95.


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Meinem Kind gestern ein Restekistenbike aufgebaut und heute getestet. Er hat sich gefreut und wenn der blöde Umwerfer die Kette auch noch aufs große KB gehoben hätte so wäre auch ich glücklich gewesen.


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Farben vom Rahmen sind geil Gibbet davon auch a größeres Photo?


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2012)

Top, schön farblich abgestimmt...Viel Spaß beim Felgenputzen


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Top, schön farblich abgestimmt...Viel Spaß beim Felgenputzen


Hm, danke! Die soll er selber putzen!!! 
Ich finde es auch ganz schön, so für ihn. Nur die Gabel fliegt baldigst wieder raus, wiegt fast 2,4 kg und schlägt selbst bei nem fast 14jährigen durch. Hatte aber nix anderes mehr da außer ner F32 aber die ist schon verplant, wobei die auch weiß ist und gut passen würde.


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2012)

Guck doch mal ob du ne Reba bekommst, die gibbet doch oft richtig günstig. Hab damals für meine Reba SL knapp 200 bezahlt (aus neurad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Ja sowas in der Art dachte ich auch. War mit der Reba auch immer zufrieden wobei er bei seinem Gewicht auch mit ner Manitou klarkommen würde.


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wart Du schon mal hier?



Nö, abba als Bewährungshelfer hat man halt Vepflichtungen.. 

Habe auch wat gefunden:


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2012)

> Ja sowas in der Art dachte ich auch. War mit der Reba auch immer zufrieden wobei er bei seinem Gewicht auch mit ner Manitou klarkommen würde.



Joa, bin selber R7 Absolute+ und Reba Sl gefahren. Fand die Reba immer von der Charakteristik her schöner. Die R7 neigte immer dazu durch den Federweg zu rauschen oder sie war halt blockhart. Da is die Reba einfacher gewesen abzustimmen. Preislich nehmen sich die ja nix


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Kommt gut 

Also beide. Das von Metrum und Potsdamradler


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Nö, abba als Bewährungshelfer hat man halt Vepflichtungen..
> 
> Habe auch wat gefunden:



Wir müssen uns endlich mal treffen. Bin doch auf die ganzen Räder gespannt undd beim letzten Mal war ich ja zu langsam im Kopf.


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns endlich mal treffen. Bin doch auf die ganzen Räder gespannt undd beim letzten Mal war ich ja zu langsam im Kopf.



Für Potsdamradler sind alle zu langsam im Kopf, ich kann ihm auch oft nicht folgen in seinen Gedankensprüngen und würde wohl zum Treffen ein Blasrohr mitnehmen. 
Kann sein dass man ihn immer mal ruhigstellen muss!!!! 
Aber sonst ist er ein gaaanz Lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Er ist neulich an mir vorbei gefahren und mir ist später erst aufgefallen dass ich das Rad kannt. wir wohnen auch sehr dicht bei einander.


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)

Achso, das verlinkte Rad is nich meins- gehört Tinko 

Blasrohrgeschosse bitte mit Saugnapf, Messer müssen nicht Rostfrei sein, Inox ist aber auch gut 

Ach Inox, muss ein bissl schrauben-  Mißverständniss meinerseits, Sorry.
Meld mich  per PN!


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Man kann sich ja trotzdem mal auf ne Hopfenkaltschale treffen.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja trotzdem mal auf ne Hopfenkaltschale treffen.



Das ist sowieso immer eine Option!


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Eben

Was haltet ihr von der Gabel?

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10546&osCsid=984fd676ea9fcd758297cb5b4adc3586

kennt ihr etwas vergleichbares vielleicht noch mit Disc-Aufnahme? Das nächste was mir einfallen würde wäre die Surly 1x1


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2012)

habe ich jetzt irgendwas überlesen?

an welches rad soll die?


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2012)

Hatte den Link vergessen.

Das rad ist ein Giant HT und da soll ne Manitou Axel durch ne Starrgabel ersetzt werden. Das ganze wird mit Felgenbremsen gefahren und soll auch gröberes Geballer aushalten.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Dafür das sich zur Zeit fünf von uns hier laut Benutzerliste rumtreiben ist recht ruhig hier.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch kurz da...  

Hi!


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Hm, ist recht ruhig heute hier und überhaupt. Haben Feiertag da ist es eh wie Sonntag draußen gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> looool  wie gesagt: angefangen hat es bei mir auf atari st und c64 und ab da hab ich JEDE stuffe mitgemacht ... ja, ich bin informatiker, ICH DARF DAS!



Habe noch einen C128 mit Floppy und Datasette... Wo bekomme ich sowas los, Sascha?



Metrum schrieb:


>



  Schön!



Habe eben am Crosser geschraubt und musste erstmal die IS-Aufnahmen krass nacharbeiten...   
Aber zum Glück habe ich das gute Ding hier:


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir heute hier mal wieder nen 29er Inbred Rahmen geschossen, für die Langweile in den nächsten Wochen. 
Ja, mein Kind freut sich über sein Steppenwolf. War alles noch über.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2012)

Philipp, die Starrgabel mit den Cantisockeln auf der Rückseite sieht ja übel aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Habe mir heute hier mal wieder nen 29er Inbred Rahmen geschossen*, für die Langweile in den nächsten Wochen.
> Ja, mein Kind freut sich über sein Steppenwolf. War alles noch über.



Sehr geil, Veikko! Neu oder gebraucht? Farbe?

Bekommst noch eine PN gleich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi....     ....Christian, oder?!




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hieß die Fräse von Magura nicht mal Gnan-O-Mat oder so und war arschteuer (200-300)?
> Philipp, die Starrgabel mit den Cantisockeln auf der Rückseite sieht ja übel aus.




Jup. Gnann-O-Mat


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Soooo gleich gehts los


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi....     ....Christian, oder?!



Wen meinst Du denn jetzt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi....     ....Christian, oder?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, genau. 
Ich dachte, ich habe es schnell genug editiert, sodass es keiner sieht - ich habe zuerst nur den Schriftzug "Disc Optimizer " gesehen und habe mich gewundert, weil ich es eben unter dem Namen Gnann-O-Mat kenne. Dann habe ich den Schriftzug doch noch gesehen, als ich wegen des Preises nachgeschaut habe...


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)

> Dafür das sich zur Zeit* fünf* von uns hier laut Benutzerliste rumtreiben ist recht ruhig hier.


Nee, Sechs. Nach dem Blasrohrattentäter wird derzeit gefahndet. Immer dasselbe wenn der Freigang bekommt 



> Hm, ist recht ruhig heute hier und überhaupt. Haben Feiertag da ist es eh wie Sonntag draußen gewesen.



Okay, ein Tach Sonderurlaub wegen guter (Online)Führung ;-)
N8




P,S.: Schöner Fred, muß mal  morgen gucken, worum es im Kern hier eigentlich geht  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soooo gleich gehts los



Was geht los?!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Nee, Sechs. Nach dem Blasrohrattentäter wird derzeit gefahndet. Immer dasselbe wenn der Freigang bekommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zuerst einmal benötigen wir hier Deinen realen Vornamen!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was geht los?!



Das weiss er wahrscheinlich selbst nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was geht los?!



Spielwiese, also Party in DO


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das weiss er wahrscheinlich selbst nicht!



Das wäre ja sehr schade für ihn!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Spielwiese, also Party in DO



OK, hätte ich mir bei Deinem derzeitigen Lebenswandel eigentlich denken können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Lebenswandel?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Lebenswandel?



Das ein Student mit dem Wort nichts anfangen kann war ja auch wieder klar!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Nee, Sechs. Nach dem Blasrohrattentäter wird derzeit gefahndet. Immer dasselbe wenn der Freigang bekommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wissen wir ja selbst nicht! 




Metrum schrieb:


> Was geht los?!



Ja, was denn? 

_"...wer hat die Kokusnuss geklaut...." _ 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal benötigen wir hier Deinen realen Vornamen!



Genau!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jens!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das wissen wir ja selbst nicht!



Das ist mehr so die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral. Kann also noch dauern.




Wandeln tu ich auch, aber jetzt noch nicht


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens!



Hallo Marco!!!


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist mehr so die Suche nach dem heiligen Gral. Kann also noch dauern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was Du meinst ist *Wanken! Wanken!
*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Oktober 2012)

@Jens
Du ignorierst mich ja fast schon........... 







Bin raus - Akku piepst und Frauchen jammert schon.  Nacht Männers


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

*Bin gleich weg - Akku leeeeeeeeeeeeer.

Bestell Grüße im Fred  (falls di PN noch rausgeht...)* *


Nacht* 

Das waren Marco´s letzte Worte für heute und ich habe es hiermit ausgerichtet.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2012)

Dann meinte ich wohl schlaf wandeln oder verwandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)

@taunusteufel78

Danke Dir :=)

@ohneworte
Frank, ein Ostname


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Jens
> Du ignorierst mich ja fast schon...........
> 
> 
> ...



Hab wohl gerade eine Frotzeleikrise, mir fallen gar keine Boshaftigkeiten ein!


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> 
> Danke Dir :=)
> 
> ...



So wie Frank Sinatra, der alte Ossi!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78
> 
> Danke Dir :=)
> 
> ...



Der Name ist auch in meinem Westumfeld schon immer geläufig gewesen! 

Und der Vorname ist für uns alle da...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So wie Frank Sinatra, der alte Ossi!



Strangers in the East!


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Strangers in the East!



Wird doch noch bissel gefrotzelt Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wird doch noch bissel gefrotzelt Jens?



Nö, jetzt ist Augenpflege angesagt, N8!


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein Passbild  Aus dem Wiki kopiert. der Halsbereich schaut mir etwas gekünstelt aus.. Warscheinlich 'ne Fotomontage  Garantiert!! 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Dillinger
Issja eigentlich auch Wurscht, der Mythos der "Lady in Red" stammt aus der Zeit, die Seifenpitole u.a. also ein wahrer Backround. Er war eine (kriminelle) Perönlichkeit zu seiner Zeit. Dale Carnegie dazu lesen


----------



## potsdamradler (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Sieht aus wie ein Hot Button oder ein Buzzer....

Hab ich was verpasst?

M O I N !    Erster.....


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Hot Button oder ein Buzzer....
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> M O I N !    Erster.....



Irgendwann musste selbst Dir mal so etwas gelingen!

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


>



Dazu fällt mir gerade das Video von Genesis zu Land of Konfusion mit den Puppen von Spitting Image ein! Nurse?


----------



## InoX (1. November 2012)

moin Jungs.

Die Frage nach dem Sinn und Thema dieses Threats war echt gut


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

P,S.: Schöner Fred, muß mal  morgen gucken, worum es im Kern hier eigentlich geht  

Schöne Grüße [/quote]

Wenn du das rausgefunden hast gib mal bitte Bescheid! 
Also ich bin hier weil ich im realen Leben keine Freunde habe und so meiner sozialen Verarmung vorbeugen möchte. Außerdem sammel ich möglichst viele Daten über alle und verkaufe die dann an ein Unternehmen welche diese der Wirtschaft zuspielt. 

Moin!


----------



## maddda (1. November 2012)

Morgen!

Hab gerade versucht den Rest von den letzten Posts zu verstehen..mit mäßigem Erfolg

Zumindest steht fest das Crimson Party machen war und es Stranger im Osten gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2012)

@Teufel: ein c128??? Hmmmm gruebel... Aber ich will erstmal das rr auf crosser umbauen...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> P,S.: Schöner Fred, muß mal  morgen gucken, worum es im Kern hier eigentlich geht
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Wenn du das rausgefunden hast gib mal bitte Bescheid! 
Also ich bin hier weil ich im realen Leben keine Freunde habe und so meiner sozialen Verarmung vorbeugen möchte. Außerdem sammel ich möglichst viele Daten über alle und verkaufe die dann an ein Unternehmen welche diese der Wirtschaft zuspielt. 

Moin![/QUOTE]

Daher das neue Bike für Deinen Sohn!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Hab gerade versucht den Rest von den letzten Posts zu verstehen..mit mäßigem Erfolg
> 
> Zumindest steht fest das Crimson Party machen war und es Stranger im Osten gibt



Hat hier überhaupt schon mal irgendjemand irgendetwas verstanden?


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Ich denke solange wir nicht in den KTWR verschoben werden ist alles in Ordnung - oder?
Moin Jens! Auch lecker Nieselregen?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

moin, moin!

hier ist lecker sonne.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Wenn man keinen Wohnort dastehen hat kann man dass immer behaupten - ist ja nicht nachzuprüfen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich denke solange wir nicht in den KTWR verschoben werden ist alles in Ordnung - oder?
> Moin Jens! Auch lecker Nieselregen?



Für's KTWR sind wir dann doch zu harmlos und Bikethemen gibt es hier ja auch!

Nein, bewölkt und trocken. Leider aber nicht wie Kai im Feiertag sondern am Arbeiten!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

kann ich doch auch nichts für.

in unserem anderen werk in thüringen ist morgen feiertag.

die sonne guckt nur vereinzelt mal durch die wolken. zieht sich etwas zu und ist recht diesig.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Also Feiertagswetter bei Kai? 
Hatten gestern unseren Feiertag und da war es ja auch sonnig. 
Nun ist es trüb, grau und am regnen und ich weiß nix mit mir anzufangen.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kann ich doch auch nichts für.
> 
> in unserem anderen werk in thüringen ist *morgen* feiertag.
> 
> die sonne guckt nur vereinzelt mal durch die wolken. zieht sich etwas zu und ist recht diesig.



Nö, da war auch *gestern *Feiertag - es sei denn ihr habt noch nen firmeninternen Feiertag erfunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

oder halt so herum.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kann ich doch auch nichts für.
> 
> in unserem anderen werk in thüringen ist morgen feiertag.
> 
> die sonne guckt nur vereinzelt mal durch die wolken. zieht sich etwas zu und ist recht diesig.



Ich denke Reformationstag war gestern?

Edit

Vielleicht sollte ich erst einmal die weiteren Beiträge lesen bevor ich antworte...


----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)

bei uns is heute feiertag --> langes WE: do  - so


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich denke Reformationstag war gestern?
> 
> Edit
> 
> *Vielleicht sollte ich erst einmal die weiteren Beiträge lesen bevor ich antworte...*




Also wegen mir nicht. Das Kind meiner Freundin hat Hardcore- ADHS, das agiert in seinem gesamten Leben so - ich bin das gewöhnt und kann damit umgehen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also wegen mir nicht. Das Kind meiner Freundin hat Hardcore- ADHS, das agiert in seinem gesamten Leben so - ich bin das gewöhnt und kann damit umgehen!


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

mahlzeit !

hier scheint die sonne aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht aufraffen


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, Langweile. Welche Reifen sehen besser aus?


----------



## maddda (1. November 2012)

Die oberen mit dem Schriftzug von den unteren


Ich würde die oberen draufmachen und die Reifenschrift schwärzen


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

montier die sattelstütze mal richtig herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> montier die sattelstütze mal richtig herum.



Das haben mir schon sooo viel gesagt, seit Jahren wo ich die fahre - ich vergesse es einfach immer wieder!!!!
Aber ich mache es dann gleich!!!!


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> *Die oberen mit dem Schriftzug von den unteren*
> 
> 
> Ich würde die oberen draufmachen und die Reifenschrift schwärzen



Hm, ich glaube auch das wäre der Idealfall. 
Aber das mit dem schwärzen ist auch ziemlich blöd - oder? Die Einen sagen nimm dies die Anderen nimm jenes zum schwärzen und wenn es schlecht gemacht ist siehts halt scheisze aus.


----------



## maddda (1. November 2012)

EVTL was für das Bike von deinem Sohn:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64341-rs-rock-shox-tora-289
Wenn er die auf 90mm fährt sollte das doch passen oder?


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Hm, weiß wäre schöner und die Tora ist doch eigentlich auch so ziemlich unterste Schublade von RS oder? Aber danke, ich denk mal drüber nach. 
Eben mal nachgeschaut, die wiegt genausoviel wie die SR Gabel! Sollte ja auch bissel leichter werden. Also ist die raus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2012)

Sooo ich geh nu erstmal ne stunde bewegungstherapie machen... Gestern zum ersten mal seit meiner aktiven handballtorwartzeit (bis 2003) wieder im tor gestanden (hallenfussball firmenturnier)... Gaaaanz andere belastung... Jetzt fuehlen sich einige muskeln SEHR komisch an 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Langweile. Welche Reifen sehen besser aus?


 unbedingt die schwarzen lassen. Gefällt mir sehr gut das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> unbedingt die schwarzen lassen. Gefällt mir sehr gut das Rad



Danke. Bin auch noch wegen den Decals der Fox am überlegen. Habe noch andere da oder mach sie ab, wie Du.
Naja, das mit den Rot am Reifen ist schon speziell und verändert die Optik schon arg, so in der Realität. Ich weiß nur noch nicht in welche Richtung, daher die Frage hier.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

ganz ehrlich?
lass es so wie es ist und hab spaß damit!

ich habe mein bike gestern während einer pause mal wieder von allen seiten betrachtet und nur gedacht: "man sieht das ******* aus".
aber spaß macht es trotzdem.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Naja, auf jeden Fall ist die Stütze jetzt richtig drin.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

"Moin" zusammen


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Moin?! Ging wohl recht lange?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Naja nicht so wirklich. War auch nicht sooo pralle. 4 Zirkuszelte und dann hört man teilweise auch immernoch die Musik aus den anderen Zelten.
Allerdings hätte ich jetzt ein hübsches Mädel mit nettem Tattoo zeigen können - ABER Fotoverbot 
Bis kurz vor 5 gings dann aber schon


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja nicht so wirklich. War auch nicht sooo pralle. 4 Zirkuszelte und dann hört man teilweise auch immernoch die Musik aus den anderen Zelten.
> Allerdings hätte ich jetzt ein *hübsches Mädel mit nettem Tattoo* zeigen können - ABER Fotoverbot
> Bis kurz vor 5 gings dann aber schon



*Zeig her! 
Guckt doch keiner!!!! *


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Ich könnte das Facebook Bild ihres Tattoos zeigen, aber das lass ich dann doch lieber


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Hau doch einfach den Facebook Account hier rein, dann seh ich selber nach!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Glaub ich dir aufs Wort 

Gestern noch war sie aber hübscher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. November 2012)

das übliche.....


----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)




----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Sowas kenn ich auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2012)

Glaubt ihr euren maedels gehts als anderst? 

Schoene art die vorbereitung zu beginnen: 5grad, regen und sturm... Aber gottseidank nur 1:15h ga1 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)

so ähnlich gings mir dienstag.. 7°, regen.. 2h GA1. 
gestern stand dann laufen aufm plan und was is? 13°, strahlend blauer himmel


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

Veikko,

mein Kartoffelrezept^^ mal probiert? Erzähl Kind und Kegel einfach dass unter der Schale die meisten Vitamine stecken  Stimmt warscheinlich och 



"Man muss die Welt nicht verstehen. Man muss sich nur darin zurechtfinden.\"  Albert Einstein


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Ein Bild von dir?
Sieht richtig lecker aus! Muss wohl was essen gehen


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Rosmarinkartoffeln essen wir öfters mal so. 
Heute habe ich für die Kids nur Fischstäbe gemacht und ich ess den Rest von gestern weil ich das Zeugs nicht mag.


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

Nö, von Guugel,leider. Schäle garnicht mehr.. Hat man mehr Zeit zum radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Bei diesem Wetter kann man auch Kartoffeln schälen


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei diesem Wetter kann man auch Kartoffeln schälen



...oder sich die Mädels schönsaufen!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ...oder sich die Mädels schönsaufen!



...da geht vielleicht doch was ...


aber ihr braucht euch nicht die Hände zu reiben, keine foddos


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ...da geht vielleicht doch was ...
> 
> 
> aber ihr braucht euch nicht die Hände zu reiben, keine foddos



Schade! Wir fahren jetzt noch zum Bremer Freimarkt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2012)

Richtig so! Ein gentleman schweigt und geniesst! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Ach komm so kleines kleines Foto hat noch keinem geschadet  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Siehste?! Doppelte Verneinung


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

Red Bull verleiht Prügel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Ihr schreibt ja wieder wie die Wilden....   



Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn du das rausgefunden hast gib mal bitte Bescheid!
> Also ich bin hier weil ich im realen Leben keine Freunde habe und so meiner sozialen Verarmung vorbeugen möchte. Außerdem sammel ich möglichst viele Daten über alle und verkaufe die dann an ein Unternehmen welche diese der Wirtschaft zuspielt.
> 
> Moin!



Du kleine eloquente S_x_u!  
Immer Einen parat...  



Metrum schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Langweile. Welche Reifen sehen besser aus?



Gefällt so oder so.   Vielleicht einen Tick eher Version 2.
Beide Hintergründe haben was nettes! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Das haben mir schon sooo viel gesagt, seit Jahren wo ich die fahre - ich vergesse es einfach immer wieder!!!!
> Aber ich mache es dann gleich!!!!



Unverbesserlich....tzzz..
Naja, in dem hohen Alter werden ´se irgendwann alle störrisch und stur! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja nicht so wirklich. War auch nicht sooo pralle. 4 Zirkuszelte und dann hört man teilweise auch immernoch die Musik aus den anderen Zelten.
> *Allerdings hätte ich jetzt ein hübsches Mädel mit nettem Tattoo zeigen können - ABER Fotoverbot*
> *Bis kurz vor 5 gings dann aber schon*



Daheim haben alle kleinen Kinder Klicker..   
_Beweise, Beweise, Beweise....._



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir aufs Wort
> 
> Gestern noch war sie aber hübscher....







InoX schrieb:


> das übliche.....







Metrum schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich auch.







nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr euren maedels gehts als anderst?
> 
> Schoene art die vorbereitung zu beginnen: 5grad, regen und sturm... Aber gottseidank nur 1:15h ga1
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Oh Mensch, Sascha....jetzt ging´s gerade um Frauen   und du laberst hier was von Training und Bikes....     tzzzz   ..alte Spaßbremse....   



potsdamradler schrieb:


> Veikko,
> 
> mein Kartoffelrezept^^ mal probiert? Erzähl Kind und Kegel einfach dass unter der Schale die meisten Vitamine stecken  Stimmt warscheinlich och
> 
> ...



...mmmmmmmh, sieht gut aus! 


-------------



Ich habe gestern die Rolle aufgebaut und das RR draufgestellt. 
Heute nach 35min Strampeln "_...klack..._" , weitere 5 min nochmals "_....klack..., klack-klack_" ....

Shit, da lagen sie...     -  diverse Kettenblattschrauben. 
1 Paar muss schon gefehlt haben, das finde ich nicht mehr, ...trotz weißen Fliesen.

So, Essen ist fertig.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

_Ich habe gestern die Rolle aufgebaut und das RR draufgestellt. 
Heute nach 35min Strampeln "...*klack*..." , weitere 5 min nochmals "....*klack*..., *klack-klack*" ....

Shit, da lagen sie...     -  *diverse *Kettenblatt*schrauben*. _ _




1 Paar muss schon gefehlt haben, das finde ich nicht mehr, ...
_
Solange deine Kunden nach dem Radwechsel nicht auch so zu Hause ankommen ist noch alles gut! 

Mahlzeit Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> _Ich habe gestern die Rolle aufgebaut und das RR draufgestellt.
> Heute nach 35min Strampeln "...*klack*..." , weitere 5 min nochmals "....*klack*..., *klack-klack*" ....
> 
> Shit, da lagen sie...     -  *diverse *Kettenblatt*schrauben*. _ _
> ...



  Danke. Bandnudeln mit Lachs....


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Lecker, essen wir auch gern. Machen da immer noch paar Garnelen mit rein, schön gewürzt!
Denk mal an meinen Rahmen sonst kauf ich den Kofferraumgummilappen nicht!


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

Veikko, 

hast Du bei uns mal Pulvern lassen? War vor ein paar Wochen auf der Seite und lese das:
*Wir nehmen bei Privatkunden nur Aufträge entgegen, die persönlich gebracht und abgeholt werden. 
*Musste da an Dich denken*..
@*Inox: La Datscha  Gibbt sogar Espresso dort,   und


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt ja wieder wie die Wilden....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dafür sind wir doch hier oder?

Ich stehe wohl unter Zugzwang?! 

Den Mechaniker würd ich übrigens verklagen


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Veikko,
> 
> hast Du bei uns mal Pulvern lassen? War vor ein paar Wochen auf der Seite und lese das:
> *Wir nehmen bei Privatkunden nur Aufträge entgegen, die persönlich gebracht und abgeholt werden.
> ...



Frank, dass wäre dann doch bissel weit bis Potsdam, auch wenn es da sehr schön ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dafür sind wir doch hier oder?
> 
> Ich stehe wohl unter Zugzwang?!
> 
> *Den Mechaniker würd ich übrigens verklagen*



Naja, eigentlich macht dass immer Marcos Freundin aber die hatte diesmal keine Zeit...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Ja die macht das wahrscheinlich auch mit viel Liebe, so wie sie ihm sonst auch die Brote für die Tour schmiert. 
Aber so kann das natürlich nicht halten


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

wo wir gerade beim essen sind ...

an der präsentation arbeite ich noch etwas.

einfach mal wirken lassen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

Zubereitung hat wohl gefunkt. Das Fleisch sieht perfekt aus!

Die rote Soße kann meinetwegen auch weg. Ich hätte gern Kartoffeln dazu.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

das rote ist übrig geblieben!

doofe angewohnheit ...


das rind hatte jedenfalls ein gutes leben.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Fleisch und Bohnen sehen gut aus. Aber so wie es angerichtet ist kannste auch von ner Wurstpappe essen und wenn ein Koch das Rote sieht gibts paar mit dem Kochlöffel - aber richtig!!!!


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

http://www.veggiswelt.de/


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Fleisch und Bohnen sehen gut aus. Aber so wie es angerichtet ist kannste auch von ner Wurstpappe essen und wenn ein Koch das Rote sieht gibts paar mit dem Kochlöffel - aber richtig!!!!



ey, ich bin single.

da kommts auf den geschmack an und nicht aufs aussehen.
hätte ich wen bekocht, dann sähe das sicher anders aus.


@ den radler aus potsdam
wenn die viecher nicht so lecker wären ....



ist aber nur ne ausnahme!
mit kochen habe ichs eigentlich nicht so.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ey, ich bin single.
> 
> da kommts auf den geschmack an und nicht aufs aussehen.
> hätte ich wen bekocht, dann sähe das sicher anders aus.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Langweile. Welche Reifen sehen besser aus?


 
Nabend, ich finde sowohl den Hintergrund als auch die Variante des ersten Bildes besser und das bischen gelb an den Reifen stört mich jezt nicht so, ich würde mir nicht die Mühe machen und es schwärzen.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Also ohne rot am Reifen?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

nimm einfach den race king.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nimm einfach den race king.



Mach mal eine Vollaufnahme vom Tisch, nicht nur den Teller sondern auch mit den Flaschen!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

möchtest du noch ein world cup zur auswahl haben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lecker, essen wir auch gern. Machen da immer noch paar Garnelen mit rein, schön gewürzt!
> Denk mal an meinen Rahmen sonst kauf ich den Kofferraumgummilappen nicht!



Erledigt. 



Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich macht dass immer Marcos Freundin aber die hatte diesmal keine Zeit...



Hä...? Schrauben oder was meinst du?? 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja die macht das wahrscheinlich auch mit viel Liebe, so wie sie ihm sonst auch die Brote für die Tour schmiert.
> Aber so kann das natürlich nicht halten



Yeah, langsam wirst du warm, Marcel!?!    1:0 für dich!  
VG



k_star schrieb:


> ey, ich bin single.
> 
> da kommts auf den geschmack an und nicht aufs aussehen.
> hätte ich wen bekocht, dann sähe das sicher anders aus.
> ...



Hey, ich kann _*gar nicht*_ kochen. Nur mit Microwelle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ohne rot am Reifen?


 
MMn ja.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> möchtest du noch ein world cup zur auswahl haben?



Die Version vom RaceKing habe ich noch gar nicht! 
Der würde an mein Stumpi passen weil da die WC Streifen am Rahmen sind und ebenso an den WCS Komponenten! 
Haste zwei Stück über? Die Speedking sind dort eh durch.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

die waren vorletztes jahr mal bei rose im ausverkauf fÃ¼r 20â¬? .

habe leider nur einen und der kommt irgendwann mal auch mein noch jungfrÃ¤uliches univega.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Wo hast du denn den ollen Account aufgetrieben Marco? 
1 Bewertung, dass sieht aus als hätte ich es selbst gemacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Hi Cihan!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

soll ich helfen? ich hab über 100.


----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, ich kann _*gar nicht*_ kochen. Nur mit Microwelle..


 
Du gehst doch besimmt immer im Waldgeist essen .


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> soll ich helfen? ich hab über 100.



Soo viele Accounts?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Tja....
Habe über 600!


----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Cihan!


 
Wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wo ?



Ei, direkt unter dir....   Blindfisch!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt ja wieder wie die Wilden....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sascha hatte einfach zu lange Forumsurlaub und somit wohl eine Überdosis!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

hatte jockel disc-crosser im laden als du da warst?


----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Blindfisch!


 
Fisch, sind Haie keine Säugetiere ?

Moin Marco.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Fleisch und Bohnen sehen gut aus. Aber so wie es angerichtet ist kannste auch von ner Wurstpappe essen und wenn ein Koch das Rote sieht gibts paar mit dem Kochlöffel - aber richtig!!!!



Und womit?


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sascha hatte einfach zu lange Forumsurlaub und somit wohl eine Überdosis!




 das klingt plausibel

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

das über dir gerade irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mach mal eine Vollaufnahme vom Tisch, nicht nur den Teller sondern auch mit den Flaschen!!!!!



Das war jetzt nach dem Essen, also ganz klarer Fall!


Rinderwahn


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, ich kann _*gar nicht*_ kochen. Nur mit Microwelle..



oder vor Wut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> oder vor Wut...

















Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte jockel disc-crosser im laden als du da warst?



Hat der eigentlich immer da! Und wenn ich so richtig überlege, was hat der eigentlich nicht da?


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das über dir gerade irgendwie nicht.



Die Überdosis Weib war damit gemeint!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte jockel disc-crosser im laden als du da warst?



btw, *Jens*, ich habe heute einen schönen schw/orangenen Crosser ausgeliefert...   Schönes Rad! 

Und _*HALLO*_ erstmal. Wo warst´n so lange??


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

morgen ist es dann so weit.

allerdings kann ich mich nicht entscheiden zwischen komplett stahl und alu mit carbongabel.

mal schaun ...


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Moin Matze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> btw, *Jens*, ich habe heute einen schönen schw/orangenen Crosser ausgeliefert...   Schönes Rad!
> 
> Und _*HALLO*_ erstmal. Wo warst´n so lange??



Hi Marco,

Mit der "besseren Hälfte" auf dem Bremer Freimarkt bei starkem Regen und Wind!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> oder vor Wut...




Ähm, _jo_  -  da auch!


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Nabend Jens und Rest


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

hallo du

hat hier eigentlich jemand die möglichkeit kleinteile zu fräsen und zu drehen?


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, _jo_  -  da auch!



Wahrscheinlich besser als am Herd!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hallo du
> 
> hat hier eigentlich jemand die möglichkeit kleinteile zu fräsen und zu drehen?



Ich wüsste einen Fahrradhändler mit Drehbank im Laden, aber sonst?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Mit der "besseren Hälfte" auf dem Bremer Freimarkt bei starkem Regen und Wind!




Ooooooh, wie bei mir.   -   Bei 30 Grad und 7 Sonnen will meine Madame immer ins Möbelhaus...


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ooooooh, wie bei mir.   -   Bei 30 Grad und 7 Sonnen will meine Madame immer ins Möbelhaus...



IKEA um Dekokrimskram (Chinamuell:kotz käuflich zu erwerben aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

Hier is´was los....

Moin Jungs!! 

Ach ja, bitte keine Bilder von vollen Tellern... bin mal wieder auf Diät  

Prost


----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)

ich hab meiner freundin von anfang an beigebracht, dass sonne = mtb wetter..
so lange wie ich das nicht auf die spitze treibe wird das auch akzeptiert..  bin mal gespannt wie lange das noch gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier is´was los....
> 
> Moin Jungs!!
> 
> ...


 

Moin Marcus.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier is´was los....
> 
> Moin Jungs!!
> 
> ...



Dafür aber scheinbar wieder in Havanna!

Moin Marcus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Moin Marcus, Matthias und......  _Benjamin_ (müsste so stimmen!?)...!?

Langsam werden es viiiiiiiiiiiiiiele Namen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus, Matthias und......  _Benjamin_ (müsste so stimmen!?)...!?
> 
> Langsam werden es viiiiiiiiiiiiiiele Namen...



Und ich habe so ein beschixxenes Namensgedaechtnis! 


(Hab mir aber schon einen Zettel geschrieben)


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Moin Marcus und Marco und alle deren Namen ich nicht kenne


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafür aber scheinbar wieder in Havanna!
> 
> Moin Marcus!



Näääää, Havana würde von der Liste gestrichen. Mir hat ein Kollege erzählt, dass Havana und Cola nicht in meinen Diätplan passen... Immer diese Klugschei§er


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> (Hab mir aber schon einen Zettel geschrieben)



kannst du den mal bitte einscannen?

auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin Marcus und Marco und alle deren Namen ich nicht kenne



Einige Namen habe ich ja auch auf dem Schirm. Deinen zum Beispiel Johann!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich habe so ein beschixxenes Namensgedaechtnis!
> 
> 
> (Hab mir aber schon einen Zettel geschrieben)



Ist doch nicht schlimm, Bernd! 


*EDIT: Shit, hast meinen Joke geklaut. Verdammt!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Näääää, Havana würde von der Liste gestrichen. Mir hat ein Kollege erzählt, dass Havana und Cola nicht in meinen Diätplan passen... Immer diese Klugschei§er



Trink ihn auf Eis! Und nein, nicht auf Cola-Eis!


----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)

Guten Abend in die Runde!


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm, Bernd!
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Shit, hast meinen Joke geklaut. Verdammt!*



Hab ich auch gerade gedacht: Puh, ich war schneller!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schlimm, Bernd!
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Shit, hast meinen Joke geklaut. Verdammt!*



Ach Gaby...


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Gaby...



Hm, jetzt aber schnell zum Havana!


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> (Hab mir aber schon einen Zettel geschrieben)



Einmal Zettel komplett um den Monitor herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Einmal Zettel komplett um den Monitor herum.



Ich hab gerade das IPad im Betrieb. Da wird das mit den vielen Namen am Rand aber ganz schön eng!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde!



heinz, gut aus der affäre gezogen.


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

User @Next ist Zerspaner


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Trink ihn auf Eis! Und nein, nicht auf Cola-Eis!



Ich habe letztens ein Diät Havana bestellt (Cola Zero mit Havana Alkoholfrei).. Die haben mich direkt aus der Rockerkneipe rausgeschmissen


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> heinz, gut aus der affäre gezogen.



Und der Helmut gibt auch noch seinen Senf dazu!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Havana Alkoholfrei


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> User @Next ist Zerspaner



Das hat aber gedauert!


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Da wo der Helmut ist, da darf eigentlich der Werner nicht fehlen !


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Da wo der Helmut ist, da darf eigentlich der Werner nicht fehlen !



Wo isser denn?


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

Meine Funkverbindung ist langsamer wie dieser Fred....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> heinz, gut aus der affäre gezogen.










rischtisch!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kannst du den mal bitte einscannen?
> 
> auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen.



So einen Namenszettel hab ich schon ewig. Also seit der ersten großen Vorstellrunde


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Meine Funkverbindung ist langsamer wie dieser Fred....


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So einen Namenszettel hab ich schon ewig. Also seit der ersten großen Vorstellrunde



Streber...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> rischtisch!




Yes, de´ Heinz!!! 

_Wäischt wo ma gesse hunn ? - Achzisch Zendimeder fun de Steggdos enfärnt..._


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> streber...



+1


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Prost


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2012)

Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg!



wo willst du hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2012)

Nacht. 

Bin auch raus......


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Um die Uhrzeit


----------



## unocz (1. November 2012)

Aber ich jetzt auch, Frauchen schaut schon grimmig 

Also gn8 Jungs


----------



## hhninja81 (1. November 2012)

Ich melde mich dann auch ab, war schön mit euch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7_u0kcQRo"]The Waltons say goodnight - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BENDERR (1. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Yes, de´ Heinz!!!
> 
> _Wäischt wo ma gesse hunn ? - Achzisch Zendimeder fun de Steggdos enfärnt..._



_Um zwölff werd gess! Un nid um fümf vor zwölff un schon gaanid um fümf noo zwölff!!_

hab den vor ca. einem jahr in trier live gesehen!
unfassbar gut


----------



## potsdamradler (1. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Frank, dass wäre dann doch bissel weit bis Potsdam, auch *wenn es da sehr schön ist.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

*Alex Singer: die Legende lebt  im Video ... - Stahlrahmen-Bikes*

Leider nicht.. meine Traumwohnung


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (2. November 2012)

moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (2. November 2012)

Moooin


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

morschne


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2012)

bonjour


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. November 2012)

Jo


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2012)

Mooorgen! Frei (brueckentag) trAiningsfrei und was mach ich? Ich muss mit dem weibe in moebel braun dekokack kaufen!

Da muss ich doch nachher noch bissle crosser-sinnieren und ne runde wow zocken 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## BENDERR (2. November 2012)

morgen!
ich hab auch frei.. muss aber gleich an die uni weil ich noch bücher brauch um ein referat vorzubereiten.
können die nicht mal alles digitalisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. November 2012)

Moin.

Kopier Dir ne Doktorarbeit aus dem Netz und alles wird gut!
Oder willst du gar nicht in die Politik?


----------



## BENDERR (2. November 2012)

wollte eigntl im sport bleiben.. aber ich werds mir überlegen 
bin mal unterwegs!


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2012)

Für Sport bleibt da genügend Zeit über!


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

Wasser war ca 283 Kelvin 




Lufttemperatur 278,15 Kelvin


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> können die nicht mal alles digitalisieren?



Ich find's viel entspannter, irgendwas aus Buechern harauszusuchen. Dann mache ich wenigstens wirklich was. Und man kann sich z.B. Lesezeichen reinpacken und muss nicht immer ewig scrollen. Aergerlich ist es nur, wenn der ganze Kurs dasselbe Thema hat, es nur ein Buch dazu in der Bibliothek gibt und eine Person das Buch ewig blockiert...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Wasser war ca 283 Kelvin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist das Wasser ja schon fast warm 

Moin zammen


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

> Dann ist das Wasser ja schon fast warm


Aber nur ein paar cm 
Markkleeberg hat schöne Seen


----------



## BENDERR (2. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich find's viel entspannter, irgendwas aus Buechern harauszusuchen. Dann mache ich wenigstens wirklich was. Und man kann sich z.B. Lesezeichen reinpacken und muss nicht immer ewig scrollen. Aergerlich ist es nur, wenn der ganze Kurs dasselbe Thema hat, es nur ein Buch dazu in der Bibliothek gibt und eine Person das Buch ewig blockiert...



jaaa.. da hast du nicht ganz unrecht.
aber ich hätt heute halt frei.. da isses ärgerlich wenn man um drei bücher auszuleihen extra 1h zur uni fahren muss ^^


----------



## hhninja81 (2. November 2012)

Moin die Herren...

Falls die Frau mal wieder meckert und ihr in Erklärungsnöte kommen solltet - hier eine kleine Hilfe:






WOCHENENDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2012)

Top!


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

:d


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2012)

Es fehlen allerdings noch die Räder fürs Rennen. Die müssen dann auch noch in doppelter Ausführung "Just in case"


----------



## maddda (2. November 2012)

Genau und das Rad, das permanent auffer Rolle steht fehlt auch


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/se...erktler-zur-verzweiflung-treibt-a-754593.html

Die machen grade wieder Werbung


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/se...erktler-zur-verzweiflung-treibt-a-754593.html
> 
> Die machen grade wieder Werbung



Wenn es so wirklich passiert ist, ziemlich krasse Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzatJAhJikw"]Werbung beim Wort genommen - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das Video  muß bei mir erst buffern... aber es fängt gut an..


----------



## unocz (2. November 2012)

das ist so geil.............mit dem stecker


----------



## BENDERR (2. November 2012)

sehr geil!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2012)

ist aber scho aelter...


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

Nabend!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2012)

servus!

warum ist die suche nach einem crosser so schwer?

bin son komisches univega zur probe gefahren. aber alugabel und tonnenschweren lrs will ich nicht.


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

Bilschn machen


----------



## maddda (2. November 2012)

Ach mir langweilt sich grad iwe. Heut is hier iwe wenig los...is keiner was am aufbaun



Ich hoffe schon die ganze Zeit dadrauf, dass mein Rahmen evtl morgen kommt


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> warum ist die suche nach einem crosser so schwer?
> 
> bin son komisches univega zur probe gefahren. aber alugabel und tonnenschweren lrs will ich nicht.



Da stelle ich mir gerade die Frage ob es einen Crosser mit Disc und Carbongabel zu bezahlbaren Preisen auf dem Markt gibt. Ich bin da gerade überfragt!


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

Haste etwa keinen 3-D Drucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Haste etwa keinen 3-D Drucker



Wegen der Gabel?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir gerade die Frage ob es einen Crosser mit Disc und Carbongabel zu bezahlbaren Preisen auf dem Markt gibt. Ich bin da gerade überfragt!



gibt es, aber von poison möchte ich nicht unbedingt was kaufen.

werde wohl mal mit oliver corpus und elmar schrauth in verbindung treten.

das finde ich sehr gut!
http://cx-racing.blogspot.de/2012/04/kunden-bikeoccp-step-al-disc.html


----------



## potsdamradler (2. November 2012)

Meinte den Rahmen für @maddda, War Spass..


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> gibt es, aber von poison möchte ich nicht unbedingt was kaufen.
> 
> werde wohl mal mit oliver corpus und elmar schrauth in verbindung treten.
> 
> ...



Und wo liegt die Karre so preislich?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir gerade die Frage ob es einen Crosser mit Disc und Carbongabel zu bezahlbaren Preisen auf dem Markt gibt. Ich bin da gerade überfragt!



Focus Mares!? Wenn ich mir ein preislich attraktives Cyclocross-Komplettrad kaufen müsste, dann wohl das.

Das verlinkte OCCP sieht übrigens sehr geil aus.

Ich hätt' grad' noch die letzten 4 Bier mit auf den Geburtstag nehmen sollen...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wo liegt die Karre so preislich?



da bin ich überfragt.
ist ja komplett custom.
> 2500 ?


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Focus Mares!? Wenn ich mir ein preislich attraktives Cyclocross-Komplettrad kaufen müsste, dann wohl das.
> 
> Das verlinkte OCCP sieht übrigens sehr geil aus.
> 
> Ich hätt' grad' noch die letzten 4 Bier mit auf den Geburtstag nehmen sollen...



OK, das 2013er hat jetzt eine Carbongabel.

@ Kai

Focus hat Jockel doch auch im Sortiment!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2012)

ja, aber die lackierung ist unter aller sau und p/l ist auch nicht so toll.
jedenfalls die zusammenstellung gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, aber die lackierung ist unter aller sau und p/l ist auch nicht so toll.
> jedenfalls die zusammenstellung gefällt mir nicht.



Wieso ist die Lackierung unter aller Sau? Normalerweise eine der besten und haltbarsten in der Fahrradbranche. Und das gilt 2013 eigentlich auch fürs PL unter den fachhandelsmarken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, das 2013er hat jetzt eine Carbongabel.



Vorher nicht? Dieses breit bauende Teil von Gabel sah mir immer so aus.

Als ich nach Crossern geschaut habe, waren nur Cube und Giant im Ã¤hnlichen P/L-Bereich. Also zumindest im ~1100â¬-Segment.


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vorher nicht? Dieses breit bauende Teil von Gabel sah mir immer so aus.
> 
> Als ich nach Crossern geschaut habe, waren nur Cube und Giant im ähnlichen P/L-Bereich. Also zumindest im ~1100-Segment.



Ich glaube das es im Letzten Jahr von der Gabel baugleich mit dem von Kai benannten Univega war.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Lackierung unter aller Sau? Normalerweise eine der besten und haltbarsten in der Fahrradbranche. Und das gilt 2013 eigentlich auch fürs PL unter den fachhandelsmarken



qualitativ sicher gut, aber die farben sind mir einfach too much.

das ist eines der beiden focus.
http://www.focus-bikes.com/int/en/b...yclocross-23/model/mares-ax-20-disc-20-g.html

zusammenstellung quer durch den garten.


----------



## potsdamradler (3. November 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> qualitativ sicher gut, aber die farben sind mir einfach too much.
> 
> das ist eines der beiden focus.
> http://www.focus-bikes.com/int/en/b...yclocross-23/model/mares-ax-20-disc-20-g.html
> ...



Dann hast Du Dich da etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Farbzusammenstellung ist allerdings auch nicht so meins!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> gibt es, aber von poison möchte ich nicht unbedingt was kaufen.
> 
> werde wohl mal mit oliver corpus und elmar schrauth in verbindung treten.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ja auch ein OCCP. Damals über einen Bekannten bei Poison bezogen. Die  haben für OCCP gepulvert. Die Rahmen sind ja gleich.  -  Bestimmt wieder von Astro.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch ein OCCP. Damals über einen Bekannten bei Poison bezogen. Die  haben für OCCP gepulvert. Die Rahmen sind ja gleich.  -  Bestimmt wieder von Astro.
> 
> Gruss



Moin Marco!


----------



## unocz (3. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (3. November 2012)

Moiiin


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch ein OCCP. Damals über einen Bekannten bei Poison bezogen. Die  haben für OCCP gepulvert. Die Rahmen sind ja gleich.  -  Bestimmt wieder von Astro.
> 
> Gruss



entwickelt hat die rahmen oliver corpus und direkt, sowie auch über poison und andere vertrieben.
wo die gebaut werden ist mir eigentlich egal.

hattest du noch eins mit runden rohren, oder schon das, dem jetzigen sehr ähnliche, modell mit dem dreieckigen oberrohr?

poison und occp gehen nun aber getrennte wege. 
occp vertreibt die dinger allerdings auch nicht mehr über seinen shop. der ist geschlossen.
die rahmen gibts aber wohl auf anfrage.


tante edit:

MOIN


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Moin zusammen 

Heute gehts endlich mal wieder aufs Rad!


----------



## maddda (3. November 2012)

Hier rechnet es wieder wie bekloppt....Ich sitze schon die ganze Woche auffer Rolle


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier rechnet es wieder wie bekloppt....Ich sitze schon die ganze Woche auffer Rolle



lernst du mathe?


----------



## maddda (3. November 2012)




----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Gleichzeitig Rechnen & auf der Rolle... Resschpäääkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. November 2012)

So bin jetzt mal off ich geh jetzt Pumpen....und nen ich meine keine Reifen sondern Krafttraining^^...is ja schlimm mit euch heute


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig Rechnen & auf der Rolle... Resschpäääkt!



Bei Marco geht das prima, der addiert, multipliziert, dividiert und subtrahiert seine Kettenblattschrauben dabei - wenn sie abfallen.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Aber nur wenn er selbst nicht fällt


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

Ich will euch ja net aergern... Aber ich bin heute morgen schon etwas ueber 1,5h bei schoenstem wetter ga1 geeiert
Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal "luke"-dienst, weil mama shoppen muss 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn er selbst nicht fällt



Der lehnt mit dem Oberkörper an der Dachschräge, da passiert nix.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

Beweisbild

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der lehnt mit dem Oberkörper an der Dachschräge, da passiert nix.



Wenn du auf der freien Rolle bist und plötzlich ins Leere trittst, geht das mächtig auf die Kronjuwelen 


Hier regnets immer mal ein wenig. Vielleicht sattel ich etwas mehr aufs Laufen im Winter um. Halbmarathon ist ja nun nicht so viel.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

hammer!

http://www.iaa-themovie.com/de/der-trailer.html


----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2012)

ich hab mir grad en dirt bike bestellt.. wenns klappt fÃ¼r 60â¬

wollte heut eigntl das neue alte rad wieder ausfÃ¼hren, aber bei uns regnets wie aus eimern.. daher wohl gleich ab auf die rolle :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

Moin die Herren...

ich komme auch gerade von einer netten Tour und freue mich wie Bolle auf das Spiel heute Abend (hoffentlich gibt es keine Klatsche). 

Was nettes für die Crosser 





Prost und Ahoi


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

wer spielt denn?


und wieder ist was neues auf der liste: gunsha


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wer spielt denn?



HSV-Bayern...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2012)

Ich glaube, ich werd' gleich mal ins Fitnesscenter stapfen und vor allem etwas für die Muskulatur um die Knie machen.


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich hab mir grad en dirt bike bestellt.. wenns klappt für 60
> 
> wollte heut eigntl das neue alte rad wieder ausführen, aber bei uns regnets wie aus eimern.. daher wohl gleich ab auf die rolle :/



Du Idiot! Ich habe mir heute Morgen davon zwei bestellt - denn ab 100 Euro ist es versandkostenfrei! 
Aber die kommen eh nicht für das Geld.


----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du Idiot! Ich habe mir heute Morgen davon zwei bestellt - denn ab 100 Euro ist es versandkostenfrei!
> Aber die kommen eh nicht für das Geld.



SHIT! 
ne, glaubs auch nicht.. aber wenn doch 
wollte eh schon seit längerem ein pumptrack-bike ^^

*EDIT
der link wurde jetzt wohl anscheinend auch rausgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

ich auch. jetzt fehlt nur noch der pumptrack.


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

*EDIT
der link wurde jetzt wohl anscheinend auch rausgenommen.[/quote]

Sind jetzt bestimmt ausverkauft und werden nun für uns verpackt. 
Hatte eigentlich noch auf 4 Stück erhöht aber an der Kasse waren es dann wieder nur zwei. 
Ist aber egal ob man nun zwei oder vier nicht bekommt.


----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2012)

dann komm mal ins saarland zum pumptrack fahrn


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Heute gehts endlich mal wieder aufs Rad!



Hier gleich auch wieder, trotz Regen! (nicht wie be Madda!)


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So bin jetzt mal off ich geh jetzt Pumpen....und nen ich meine keine Reifen sondern Krafttraining^^...is ja schlimm mit euch heute



Nimm eine Minipumpe und dazu zwei Reifen mit mindestens 2,5er Volumen. Das ersetzt jedes Krafttraining!


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja net aergern... Aber ich bin heute morgen schon etwas ueber 1,5h bei schoenstem wetter ga1 geeiert
> Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal "luke"-dienst, weil mama shoppen muss
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Ich müsste ja Heute morgen bei Sonnenschein unbedingt mit Frauchen shoppen gehen obwohl für nachmittags Regen angesagt war!


----------



## maddda (3. November 2012)

Hör mir mit minipumpen auf. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich im Wald nen platten und meine minipumpe hat sich beim Pumpen zerlegt

Hab dann ne Viertelstunde auf ner Parkbank verbracht und das Teil repariert


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> HSV-Bayern...



Moin Marcus,

Heute Abend sin wir mal für kurze Zeit Gegner!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hör mir mit minipumpen auf. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich im Wald nen platten und meine minipumpe hat sich beim Pumpen zerlegt
> 
> Hab dann ne Viertelstunde auf ner Parkbank verbracht und das Teil repariert



Dann hast Du ja das Kraftraining vorgeholt!


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

Du bist doch nicht etwa Bayern Fan - Jens?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> *Hör mir mit minipumpen auf*. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich im Wald nen platten und meine minipumpe hat sich beim Pumpen zerlegt
> 
> *Hab dann ne Viertelstunde auf ner Parkbank verbracht* und das Teil repariert



Minipumpen sind voll doof.... Ich pumpe mir auch immer einen Wolf


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht etwa Bayern Fan - Jens?!



Doch! Und für Dich als alten Braunschweiger noch schlimmer fährt meine Frau auf 96 ab!

Und für Marcus könnte es auch schlimmer sein. Um mich herum wimmelt es so von Werder-Fans!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

cool, dann gucke ich nachher wieder sky ...


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der freien Rolle bist und plötzlich ins Leere trittst, geht das mächtig auf die Kronjuwelen
> 
> 
> Hier regnets immer mal ein wenig. Vielleicht sattel ich etwas mehr aufs Laufen im Winter um. Halbmarathon ist ja nun nicht so viel.



Da mach Dir mal keine Gedanken, der Marco hat sich einen kräftigen Haken in die Zimmerdecke geschraubt!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Heute Abend sin wir mal für kurze Zeit Gegner!
> 
> ...



NUR DER HSV.... Ich habe wenig Hoffnung


----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2012)

> Hallo Benjamin xxxxxxx,
> wir haben *echt alles versuch*t. Aber leider haben wir gerade erfahren, dass einer oder mehrere Artikel Deiner Bestellung bei keinem unserer Lieferanten mehr vorrätig ist.
> 
> Um diese(n) Artikel geht es:
> 1 x Leafcycles Ruler Comp BMO LTD Edition raw 2013 - für Bundle (silber) - gesamt EUR 50,00



schade


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

und das an nem samstag um diese uhrzeit.
danke für den einsatz.


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Doch! Und für Dich als alten Braunschweiger noch schlimmer fährt meine Frau auf 96 ab!
> 
> Und für Marcus könnte es auch schlimmer sein. Um mich herum wimmelt es so von Werder-Fans!



Bekommt ihr in eurer Region die Manschaften zugelost?


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Minipumpen sind voll doof.... Ich pumpe mir auch immer einen Wolf



Das sind die Augenblicke auf die ich immer warte, sie zu erleben! Naja wenigstens kann man den Luftdruck da gut ablesen und zur Not auch gleich wieder was ablassen wenn man doch zuviel draufgepumpt hat! 

Der HSV gewinnt, mach Dir keine Sorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr in eurer Region die Manschaften zugelost?



Nö, das mit 96 habe ich verursacht. Die wollte anfangs nichts mit Fußball zu tun haben und dann habe ich sie ein paar mal ins Stadion geschleppt.

Nur als Bayernfan nach Bremen ist ja ein völliges NoGo!


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der HSV gewinnt, mach Dir keine Sorgen!



abwarten!


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Minipumpen sind voll doof.... Ich pumpe mir auch immer einen Wolf



Ich hab das mal erlebt das einer im Fahrradladen nach einer Minipumpe gefragt hat weil er ernsthaft eine Doppelluftmatraze für 2 Personen damit aufpumpen wollte!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der HSV gewinnt, mach Dir keine Sorgen!



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... Evtl hat der Adler ja wieder einen super Tag und der van der Vaart trifft ja auch gerne gegen die Bayern. 
Ich habe schon mein HSV-Glückstrikot an


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, das mit 96 habe ich verursacht. Die wollte anfangs nichts mit Fußball zu tun haben und dann habe ich sie ein paar mal ins Stadion geschleppt.
> 
> Nur *als Bayernfan* nach *Bremen ist ja ein völliges NoGo*!



Brääähmen ist immer ein NoGo!


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Brääähmen ist immer ein NoGo!



Sag ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> entwickelt hat die rahmen oliver corpus und direkt, sowie auch über poison und andere vertrieben.
> wo die gebaut werden ist mir eigentlich egal.
> 
> hattest du noch eins mit runden rohren, oder schon das, dem jetzigen sehr ähnliche, modell mit dem dreieckigen oberrohr?
> ...



Hi!

Dreickiges Rohr.



Metrum schrieb:


> Bei Marco geht das prima, der addiert, multipliziert, dividiert und subtrahiert seine Kettenblattschrauben dabei - wenn sie abfallen.






Du hast doch irgendwo eine Witzebuch liegen...!?  Oder zuviel Zeit... 




Metrum schrieb:


> Du Idiot! Ich habe mir heute Morgen davon zwei bestellt - denn ab 100 Euro ist es versandkostenfrei!
> Aber die kommen eh nicht für das Geld.



Was war mit den Bikes? - Falsch preislich ausgezeichnet?



ohneworte schrieb:


> Da mach Dir mal keine Gedanken, der Marco hat sich einen kräftigen Haken in die Zimmerdecke geschraubt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> entwickelt hat die rahmen oliver corpus und direkt, sowie auch über poison und andere vertrieben.
> wo die gebaut werden ist mir eigentlich egal.
> 
> hattest du noch eins mit runden rohren, oder schon das, dem jetzigen sehr ähnliche, modell mit dem dreieckigen oberrohr?
> ...



Ich war der Meinung, dass Poison für OCCP pulvert....    
So hab ich es auch gehört.

Auch egal....  Schön war´s trotzdem.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

Hmpf... Ich befuerchte so ein frameset muss noch her!
Dann schick ich den alu renner in rente und bau alles vom rennrad + xtr900 canties da dran...
Mal schauen, wie viel ich fuer das restlich classic geraffel bekomme 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

moin jungs,

ja der Rahmen ist sehr schick aber in Rosa+Carbonhinterbau noch schöner

gruss


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

ich interessier mich im moment fuer den hier:





preislich ok fuer ein experiment... zumal ich mein rr schon 3jahre fahre... das ist so der zeitrahmen, den ein rr bei mir so ueberlebt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

hmm, welchen Rahmen???ist nix zu sehn


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

den da... aber ich gruebel eh noch... ob ueberhaupt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

Das ist doch meiner oben. Nur andere Sticker....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2012)

aha nice...na wir werden sehen sascha


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Ich überlege schon eher wegen eines Disc-Crossers. Vorallendingen kann man sich günstig einen 29er Trainings-LRS besorgen und einen 29er Tubular hab ich auch schon.

Im Winter müssten dann eben die MTB Tubs runter und die Crosspellen wieder aufgeklebt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon eher wegen eines Disc-Crossers. Vorallendingen kann man sich günstig einen 29er Trainings-LRS besorgen....



Deshalb ich ich meinen Crosser verkauft.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Und jetzt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

...bin ich ohne Crosser.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Ich glaube ich verkaufe einfach demnächst das Rahmenset. Er ist mir ohnehin zu klein und mit der Stottergabel fühle ich mich oft unsicher


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

Habe überlegt mein STORCK-RR zu schlachten und ein Crosser-Frame-Set mit Disc aufzubauen.
Aber ich hänge an dem Bike...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2012)

Dann besser nicht schlachten


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

moeglein... ich hader nur im moment noch, ob ueberhaupt... weil einsatzzweck? strassentraining und feldwege mach ich mit dem rennrad... und sonst hab ich mein starres zaboo... sobald ich bei mir berge fahre ist nix unter 10% und da bin ich mit dem zaboo besser unterwegs... alles rheinebene raus kann ich mit dem rennrad und den 25mm 4season fahren... also eigentlich kein grund... aber irgendwie juckt es... narf!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Heute Abend sin wir mal für kurze Zeit Gegner!
> 
> ...



Gleich geht es los.... Aufgeregt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

Crosser fahren hat was eigenes an sich....   
Probieren!
Ich habe auch mein starres Niner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

ja... aber hier ist das problem entweder topfeben... oder nur > 10% -> rr oder bike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

Hier ist´s auch so....


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> ja der Rahmen ist sehr schick aber in Rosa+Carbonhinterbau noch schöner
> 
> gruss



Moin Maik,

endlich auch mal wieder hier!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2012)

Moin Jens.


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> moeglein... ich hader nur im moment noch, ob ueberhaupt... weil einsatzzweck? strassentraining und feldwege mach ich mit dem rennrad... und sonst hab ich mein starres zaboo... sobald ich bei mir berge fahre ist nix unter 10% und da bin ich mit dem zaboo besser unterwegs... alles rheinebene raus kann ich mit dem rennrad und den 25mm 4season fahren... also eigentlich kein grund... aber irgendwie juckt es... narf!



Moin Sascha,

Crosserfahren macht auch Spaß!





Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gleich geht es los.... Aufgeregt



Na denn Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jens.



Moin Marco,

hast Du das Geschirr schon angelegt?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sascha,
> 
> Crosserfahren macht auch Spaß!
> 
> ...



Ich schwanke im moment zwischen: ist geil und ist net noetig...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Toooooooooor! 0-1!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Toooooooooor! 0-1!


----------



## maddda (3. November 2012)

Handball, Wasserball oder wie? Egal uninteressant, da sind doch gar keine Räder im spiel


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2012)

Wer spielt?


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Handball, Wasserball oder wie? Egal uninteressant, da sind doch gar keine Räder im spiel



Wasserball? Okay, wenn Marcus so weiterheult könnte das passieren!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wasserball? Okay, wenn Marcus so weiterheult könnte das passieren!



So kann man auch Gewicht verlieren...  verdiente Führung aaaaber da geht noch was


Ups... Jetzt gibt es ne klatsche


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Toooooor! 2-0!


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Tooooooor! 3-0!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tooooooor! 3-0!



:kotz:


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2012)

Mal was anderes:


Welche Schutzfolie für den Rahmen würdet ihr empfehlen/verwendet ihr?

Zugeschnittene Sets oder Bögen von 3M Folie?


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> 
> Welche Schutzfolie für den Rahmen würdet ihr empfehlen/verwendet ihr?
> ...



Nimm die Bögen, die kannst Du Dir dann individuell zurechtschneiden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nimm die Bögen, die kannst Du Dir dann individuell zurechtschneiden.


Hast du vielleicht ein gutes Angebot parat?


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ein gutes Angebot parat?



Puh, so auf Anhieb nicht. Gibt es aber ja auch im Autozubehör zu finden.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ein gutes Angebot parat?



Moin Constantin,

die Jungs aus dem Rotwild-Forum hatten gerade das Thema und einer hat das hier auf den Markt geschmissen...

http://www.lackprotect.de


----------



## unocz (3. November 2012)

Da hab ich auch bestellt. Top !


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> die Jungs aus dem Rotwild-Forum hatten gerade das Thema und einer hat das hier auf den Markt geschmissen...
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de


Cool, danke!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch bestellt. Top !


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2012)

ich habe mir einen bogen 3m schutzfolie bestellt.
da bezahlt man wenigstens nicht den verschnitt mit.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe mir einen bogen 3m schutzfolie bestellt.
> da bezahlt man wenigstens nicht den verschnitt mit.


Und wo, wenn ich fragen darf? 

Schneiden geht selber, klar.


----------



## potsdamradler (4. November 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. November 2012)

moooooiiiin!!!!!

Nach ein paar tagen in finale hab nun vielleicht ein neues projekt gefunden. Das alti ist ja gut und recht aaaaaaaaaber gestern noch beim händler des vertrauens vorbeigeschaut...

Oben beim importör hab ich dann sowas gesehen. Jetzt muss ich mir echt überlegen, nochmals auf 26" zurückzukrebsen.

Habe diesen rahmen gesehen und natürlich schon einen komplettaufbau im laden.

Der kollege hat damit das superenduro in finale bestritten.

Es ist das hier:

Ein Knolly Endorphin





noch grösser





Was meint ihr dazu jungs??


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

Moin Jungs, @ Jens (od): Schick ist die Maschine ja aber was hast du damit vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

geiles teil! 
ich find die farbe is einfach der hammer 

ich bin jetzt besitzer dieses schicken 29er rahmens:






aber leider in größe L und damit wohl zu groß für mich


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

Gratuliere sieht schick aus aber warum hast du den in L wenn er dir zu groß ist?


----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

bei uns war gestern abschlussfeier vom hiesigen mtb-cup und da gabs u.a. den rahmen zu gewinnen.


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei uns war gestern abschlussfeier vom hiesigen mtb-cup und da gabs u.a. den rahmen zu gewinnen.


 
Dann kannst du ihn ja immer noch verkaufen oder an die Wand hängen.


----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

auf eins davon wirds wohl oder übel hinauslaufen.. 
schade eigntl. hätte ja gern ein starres 29er gehabt


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

Tach zusammen, die ersten sonnigen Stunden des Tages habe ich erst mal zum Biken genutzt. 2 Stunden bei herrlichstem Weter machen doch richtig Spaß!

Es waren dann zwar nur 36 Kilometer und gute 350 Hoehenmeter aber trotzdem Super. Leider keine Fotos gemacht da ich vergessen habe die SD-Card wieder in die Kamera zu stecken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moooooiiiin!!!!!
> 
> Nach ein paar tagen in finale hab nun vielleicht ein neues projekt gefunden. Das alti ist ja gut und recht aaaaaaaaaber gestern noch beim händler des vertrauens vorbeigeschaut...
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

Schon irgendwie cool!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Ziemlich cool!

Ich bekomme gleich erstmal ein "neues" Schaltwerk


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, die ersten sonnigen Stunden des Tages habe ich erst mal zum Biken genutzt. 2 Stunden bei herrlichstem Weter machen doch richtig Spaß!
> 
> Es waren dann zwar nur 36 Kilometer und gute 350 Hoehenmeter aber trotzdem Super. *Leider keine Fotos gemacht da ich vergessen habe die SD-Card wieder in die Kamera zu stecken!*
> 
> ...


 
Moin, so muß Mann Trainieren (mit unnötigem Ballast ).


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Zeigt mit dem Finger auf ihn und "haha, haha"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

nein!!! training mit schwerem material und im rennen dann das leichte zeug rausholen. dann gehts rund!


----------



## reddevil72 (4. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Zurück vom letzten Saisonrennen. Zeit vom letzten Jahr nicht ganz gepackt. Aber trotzdem ordentlich gelaufen. Damit heisst es Abschied nehmen vom 26er Race Fully. 
 @Jens. Wetter war toll.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, so muß Mann Trainieren (mit unnötigem Ballast ).



Deshalb auch mit dem hier:


----------



## hhninja81 (4. November 2012)

Moin...

erste Woche mit Trainingsplan und Diät beendet... Das bringt ja richtig Spaß und ich habe 3,7kg verloren. 

Eine Frage habe ich, was habt ihr für einen Ruhepuls und kontrolliert ihr den?

Jetzt gönne ich mir meine Couch!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, @ Jens (od): Schick ist die Maschine ja aber was hast du damit vor?




Na ja, bei mir hinterm haus gibts ja auch gröbere strecken und hei für FINALEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Im moment hab ich richtig lust alles runter zu shreddern natürlich sollte es auch aufwärts voran gehen, muss aber nicht dolle schnell gehen mit dem teil. Rauf cruisen und runter heizen...

Mein verstand sagt aber noch bischen nein. Mal schaun wies nach dem November ausschaut...gibt ja grosses geld.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> erste Woche mit Trainingsplan und Diät beendet... Das bringt ja richtig Spaß und ich habe 3,7kg verloren.
> 
> ...



ruhepuls gestern gemessen...44 schläge...kontrollier den eigentlich ned.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Zurück vom letzten Saisonrennen. Zeit vom letzten Jahr nicht ganz gepackt. Aber trotzdem ordentlich gelaufen. Damit heisst es Abschied nehmen vom 26er Race Fully.
> @_Jens_. Wetter war toll.



Der weg und die reiserei die letzten tage haben mich und meine freundin dazu bewogen ned zu gehen...war heute bischen röllelen aber habs schon gemerkt...dä pfupf isch dus...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Irgendwo bei 45 meine ich mich zu entsinnen.

Sooo X.9 Schaltwerk + Hebel fÃ¼r 20â¬


----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

uiuiui, wo gabs das denn crimson?

hab meinen ruhepuls letzte woche bei 49 gemessen.
kontrolliere eigntl nur alle paar wochen mal - aus neugierde 

wenn mans regelmäßig macht sieht man halt, ob sich nicht evtl ein infekt oder so anbahnt. aber finde das messen nicht so wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Zurück vom letzten Saisonrennen. Zeit vom letzten Jahr nicht ganz gepackt. Aber trotzdem ordentlich gelaufen. *Damit heisst es Abschied nehmen vom 26er Race Fully. *
> @_Jens_. Wetter war toll.


 
Warum steigt ihr alle auf 29er um ? Die* Nachfrage* bestimmt das *Angebot*. Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man bald nichts mehr . Soll aber nicht heißen das ich was gegen 29er habe. Ihr sollt nur den 26er Markt am laufen halten .


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb auch mit dem hier:


 
Wiso, wieviel wigt der denn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man bald nichts mehr [/SIZE]



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich würde nicht einmal 650B-Laufräder in Gabel und evtl. Rahmen bekommen, ich bin also auf 26" Felgen angewiesen. Aber das ist ja nicht der einzige Standard, der an meinem Rad "veraltet" ist (Schnellspanner vorn, BSA-Innenlager, 25,4 mm Lenker etc.).


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> uiuiui, wo gabs das denn crimson?
> 
> hab meinen ruhepuls letzte woche bei 49 gemessen.
> kontrolliere eigntl nur alle paar wochen mal - aus neugierde
> ...



Vom Kollegen, irgendwann wollte er mal 35 nur fürs Schaltwerk. Das ist aber schon ein wenig abgeranzt und die Röllchen sind auch fertig.

Da ich das X.O aber zerlegt hab und "dringend" Ersatz brauchte hab ich ihn noch mal gefragt. 

Kann man das wirklich über den Ruhepuls ablesen?


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> erste Woche mit Trainingsplan und Diät beendet... Das bringt ja richtig Spaß und ich habe 3,7kg verloren.
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Gratuliere! mein Ruhepuls liegt so in etwa knapp über 50, wobei ich den nicht wirklich regelmäßig überprüfe. Ich sollte zwar häufiger mal den Blutdruck checken wo das zwangsläufig dabei wäre, aber wie das immer so ist...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> dä pfupf isch dus...



Moin Jens,

Mal für uns unwissende Deutsche. Soll das "der Dampf ist raus" heißen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum steigt ihr alle auf 29er um ? Die* Nachfrage* bestimmt das *Angebot*. Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man bald nichts mehr . Soll aber nicht heißen das ich was gegen 29er habe. Ihr sollt nur den 26er Markt am laufen halten .



Ich kenne da auch einen Hersteller der von seinen Carbonhardtails sowohl 26 und 29 Zollanbietet.

Auf den Preislagen  2.999,- und  1.999,- die parallel angeboten werden sieht das wie folgt aus: Die 29er haben die 8-fache Verkaufszahl in diesem Jahr und die 26er werden wohl 2014 aus dem Sortiment verschwinden.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wiso, wieviel wigt der denn?



11,2 Kg!


----------



## reddevil72 (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum steigt ihr alle auf 29er um ? Die* Nachfrage* bestimmt das *Angebot*. Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man bald nichts mehr . Soll aber nicht heiÃen das ich was gegen 29er habe. Ihr sollt nur den 26er Markt am laufen halten .



Mach Dir keine Sorgen, da ich beim lokalen NischenhÃ¤ndler bleibe, Ã¤ndert das bezÃ¼glich Deinen MÃ¶glichkeiten nichtsð. 

Aber die Alternative dazu: 




Ist halt eher das: 




Als das:







Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## reddevil72 (4. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich würde nicht einmal 650B-Laufräder in Gabel und evtl. Rahmen bekommen, ich bin also auf 26" Felgen angewiesen. Aber das ist ja nicht der einzige Standard, der an meinem Rad "veraltet" ist (Schnellspanner vorn, BSA-Innenlager, 25,4 mm Lenker etc.).



26er werden sicher nicht aussterben, da habe ich keine Angst. Nur im CC- und Marathonbereich wird es wohl auf Trekkingräder hinaus laufen. Ich war auch lange SEHR skeptisch. Aber die Räder laufen schon g...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## h0rst99 (4. November 2012)

Guten Tag, Jungs 

zum Thema Ruhepuls: 45 bpm


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kenne da auch einen Hersteller der von seinen Carbonhardtails sowohl 26 und 29 Zollanbietet.
> 
> Auf den Preislagen  2.999,- und  1.999,- die parallel angeboten werden sieht das wie folgt aus: Die 29er haben die 8-fache Verkaufszahl in diesem Jahr und die 26er werden wohl 2014 aus dem Sortiment verschwinden.


 
Nur aus *seinem* Sortiment oder allgemein? Zweiteres kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen. Ich bin da flexibel und will mir mal vielleicht ein 29er aufbauen (Salsa Fargo) aber das soll ein Reiserad werden. Warum haben Jahrzehnte lang die Mountainbiker an 26ern nichts zu nörgeln gehabt?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> Mal für uns unwissende Deutsche. Soll das "der Dampf ist raus" heißen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2012)

dann brauche ich also gar keinen crosser um im wald als individualist zu gelten?

mist, ein argument dagegen. 


egal, ich kauf mir trotzdem einen.


----------



## h0rst99 (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum haben Jahrzehnte lang die Mountainbiker an 26ern nichts zu nörgeln gehabt?



... weil sie nichts anderes ausprobiert haben ?!


----------



## reddevil72 (4. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>



Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass "Dütsch" für uns eine Fremdsprache ist...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vom Kollegen, irgendwann wollte er mal 35 nur fürs Schaltwerk. Das ist aber schon ein wenig abgeranzt und die Röllchen sind auch fertig.
> 
> Da ich das X.O aber zerlegt hab und "dringend" Ersatz brauchte hab ich ihn noch mal gefragt.
> 
> Kann man das wirklich über den Ruhepuls ablesen?



ahso! schade, dachte vl gabs irgendwo ein angebot 

also bei mir hat das recht "zuverlässig" funktioniert... der ruhepuls is/war (als ichs regelmäßig gemessen habe) dann (bei mir) so 10-15 schläge höher.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Ich liebäugle gerade mit dem Planet X Kaffenbeck 

Die soeben erstandene Kombination aus X.9 Schaltwerk und Trigger bringt mir am 29er nicht viel. Außer ich will das kleine Blatt weglassen, denn der Ausleger ist doch so kurz, dass die Kette nicht nur bei klein/klein durchhängt


----------



## hhninja81 (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Gratuliere! mein Ruhepuls liegt so in etwa knapp über 50, wobei ich den nicht wirklich regelmäßig überprüfe. Ich sollte zwar häufiger mal den Blutdruck checken wo das zwangsläufig dabei wäre, aber wie das immer so ist...
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

danke... aber dir ist doch klar, dass mind. die hälfte davon Tränen sind

Mein Ruhepuls liegt bei 56-60... muss ich mir sorgen machen?  Ich bin kein Leichtgewicht, habe aber auch sehr schwere Knochen..

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle gerade mit dem Planet X Kaffenb*a*ck



Ich auch schon länger...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Okay 
Das ist doch der mit Disc?! 
Ich hätte ihn gerne in orange/bronze. Vielleicht wirds nächste Woche was, wenn ich nicht das ganze Geld versaufe


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2012)

nen kaffenback wird doch gerade aufgebaut.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10031044#post10031044


habe auch lange überlegt ob racetauglich oder komplett stahl.
wird wohl was racetaugliches.

werde morgen mal meine teileliste zu verschiedenen händlern schicken. mal sehen ...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Geil, er hats schon zusammengesteckt!

Eigentlich will ich ja race tauglich, aber ist doch nicht ganz günstig


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> 26er werden sicher nicht aussterben, da habe ich keine Angst. Nur im CC- und Marathonbereich wird es wohl auf Trekkingräder hinaus laufen.



Naja, und genau das ist ja eher mein Bereich. Und da möchte ich nicht irgendwelche sackschweren Felgen fahren, nur weil das gute Zeug nur noch auf 29er abzielt.




reddevil72 schrieb:


> Ich war auch lange SEHR skeptisch. Aber die Räder laufen schon g...



Tun meine in 26" auch


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, und genau das ist ja eher mein Bereich. *Und da möchte ich nicht irgendwelche sackschweren Felgen* fahren, nur weil das gute Zeug nur noch auf 29er abzielt.


Pfff. Bei deinem Gewicht kannst du auch bei 29" die leichten Sachen fahren, wie z.B. 'ne Crest mit 380g oder gar die Race oder wieder XMD333.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen, da ich beim lokalen NischenhÃ¤ndler bleibe, Ã¤ndert das bezÃ¼glich Deinen MÃ¶glichkeiten nichtsð.
> 
> Aber die Alternative dazu:
> 
> ...



Auch sehr schÃ¶n!


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nur aus *seinem* Sortiment oder allgemein? Zweiteres kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen. Ich bin da flexibel und will mir mal vielleicht ein 29er aufbauen (Salsa Fargo) aber das soll ein Reiserad werden. Warum haben Jahrzehnte lang die Mountainbiker an 26ern nichts zu nörgeln gehabt?



Im hochwertigen Bereich wird das wohl so kommen. In der Nische wird vielleicht der eine oder andere noch was in 26 Zoll anbieten.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>



Mit der Logik hapert es in Deutschland aber nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass "Dütsch" für uns eine Fremdsprache ist...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



Dafür benötige ich dann doch keinen Übersetzer!


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> danke... aber dir ist doch klar, dass mind. die hälfte davon Tränen sind
> 
> ...



Naja, mit der Niederlage kannst Du gestern bestimmt besser leben als mit einigen am Anfang der Saison!

Ansonsten ist der Puls vollkommen OK. Mit besserem Trainingszustand wird der auch noch weiter nach unten wandern.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Pfff. Bei deinem Gewicht kannst du auch bei 29" die leichten Sachen fahren, wie z.B. 'ne Crest mit 380g oder gar die Race oder wieder XMD333.



Ich will doch gar kein 28" mit großen Reifen fahren. Es geht darum, dass ich gerne meinen bisherigen Rahmen weiterfahren will 
Aber gut, werd' ich irgendwann mal 'nen Satz Felgen zurücklegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich will doch gar kein 28" mit großen Reifen fahren. Es geht darum, dass ich gerne meinen bisherigen Rahmen weiterfahren will
> Aber gut, werd' ich irgendwann mal 'nen Satz Felgen zurücklegen.



Das wäre eine Lösung!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2012)

Stimmt ja  


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich will doch gar kein 28" mit großen Reifen fahren. Es geht darum, dass ich gerne meinen bisherigen Rahmen weiterfahren will
> *Aber gut, werd' ich irgendwann mal 'nen Satz Felgen zurücklegen.*


 Irgendwann ist es vielleicht zu spät.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

Ich mein ja so nächstes Jahr oder so. Einen Satz XMD333 oder so. Oder etwas, das keine Dellen bekommt.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2012)

Moooin Leute...


War heute mitm  Rennrad unterwegs, weil die Elixir am Fr-Ht nen Kolbenhänger hatte. Dann hat es natürlich nur gergegnet während ich untwerwegs war
Naja etwas gutes hatte die sache noch...hab heute die 10000km geknackt


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> erste Woche mit Trainingsplan und Diät beendet... Das bringt ja richtig Spaß und ich habe 3,7kg verloren.
> 
> ...


 
Top Marcus , weiter so!


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin Leute...
> 
> 
> War heute mitm Rennrad unterwegs, weil die Elixir am Fr-Ht nen Kolbenhänger hatte. Dann hat es natürlich nur gergegnet während ich untwerwegs war
> Naja etwas gutes hatte die sache noch...hab heute die *10000km* geknackt


 
 Da kann sich so mancher Autofahrer ne Scheibe von abschneiden .



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> werd' ich irgendwann mal 'nen Satz Felgen zurücklegen.


 
Ich glaube und hoffe nicht das es so schnell geht.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Da kann sich so mancher Autofahrer ne Scheibe von abschneiden .



Wenn ich nur so wenig mit dem Auto fahren würde...


----------



## cpprelude (4. November 2012)

Wieso wieviel machst du denn mit dem Auto? Und mit dem Bike?
Wo ist denn eigentlich unser TT heute?


----------



## maddda (4. November 2012)

Gut einige km hab ich auffer Rolle gemacht....geht teilweise nicht anders...Wegen Zeit und so.

Weniger Autofahren würde ich auch gerne. Fahre Montags bis Freitags jeden Tag 50km Auto. Gut is für einige wahrscheinlich ein Witz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

@maddda

10000km dieses Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wieso wieviel machst du denn mit dem Auto? Und mit dem Bike?
> *Wo ist denn eigentlich unser TT heute?*


----------



## maddda (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @maddda
> 
> 10000km dieses Jahr?



Jup





> Wo ist denn eigentlich unser TT heute?


Bei Facebook isser auch net on...komisch


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Ich komme wohl nur noch bis 6000km.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2012)

ahhh geflegt nu runde cs... go ist echt gut  und was macht ihr so?


----------



## maddda (4. November 2012)

Ich gucke grad Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ahhh geflegt nu runde cs... go ist echt gut  und was macht ihr so?



Hab ich scho länger nicht mehr angefasst das spiel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup



Meinen vollen Respekt! 


Krankheitsbedingt klebe ich bei ~3000km.  

Heute hatte ich Zeit und Lust, auch die Verfassung war gut und was war...  2 Anläufe gestartet und an der Haustür immer wegen Schutt abgebrochen. 
F**k! 

Eben war ich nochmal 1h unterwegs. - Wollte mich nach dem dicken Knobi-Schnitzel nur mal bewegen. Also Lampe an den Helm und _tschüssss_.....  Naja, 600hm waren es trotzdem.


Aber im Wettessen von Tabletten schlägt mich dieses Jahr wohl niemand..!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich gucke grad Sherlock Holmes


Ich auch.
Nebenbei EBAY und IBC..


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meinen vollen Respekt!
> 
> 
> Aber im Wettessen von Tabletten schlägt mich dieses Jahr wohl niemand..!!



Nicht sooo gut 

Na immerhin hast du es rausgeschafft. Ich wollte auch noch, verlege das aber auf morgen 

Nach dem dicken T-Bone Steak und den Kartoffeln mit Zwiebelsoße gings mir einfach zu gut 



EDIT: Mit CS:GO wird heute abend nüscht mehr, das Mädel von letzer Woche will meine Adresse um mir noch schnell eine Geburtstagskarte zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wieso wieviel machst du denn mit dem Auto? Und mit dem Bike?
> Wo ist denn eigentlich unser TT heute?



Ca. 85.000 mit dem Auto und dieses Jahr gut 5.000 auf dem Bike!


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Nebenbei EBAY und IBC..



Dito bis auf Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nicht sooo gut
> 
> Na immerhin hast du es rausgeschafft. Ich wollte auch noch, verlege das aber auf morgen
> 
> ...



Lecker Steak!  

_........."Geburtstagskarte"..........._     Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl??? 
Oder haben wir was verpasst? 

Ich bin auch dran in diesem Monat. 34.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so?



Gerade 2 Tickets von Johannesburg nach Kapstadt und zurück gebucht 

Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit den preiswerteren Time ATAC Pedalen? Ich überlege, die nächstes Jahr mal auszuprobieren (wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit und meinen Knien). Ich würde ja noch lieber Speedplay ausprobieren, aber die Preise für Pedale und Schuhplatten sind echt zu hart.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Nebenbei EBAY und IBC..




Der erinnert iwe an Terrence Hill und Bud Spencer




> Ca. 85.000 mit dem Auto und dieses Jahr gut 5.000 auf dem Bike!



 Da sitzt du ja jeden Tag stundenlang im Auto


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lecker Steak!
> 
> _........."Geburtstagskarte"..........._     Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl???
> Oder haben wir was verpasst?
> ...



Küken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lecker Steak!
> 
> _........."Geburtstagskarte"..........._     Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl???
> Oder haben wir was verpasst?
> ...



War richtig geil 

War eigentlich nicht beabsichtigt, aber ihr könnts ja wissen 
Nächste Woche bin ich dran 

Dann hast du immerhin 156 Monate Vorsprung


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Da sitzt du ja jeden Tag stundenlang im Auto



Jepp!


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War richtig geil
> 
> War eigentlich nicht beabsichtigt, aber ihr könnts ja wissen
> Nächste Woche bin ich dran
> ...



Da wird dann einer endgültig volljährig!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da wird dann einer endgültig volljährig!



F*ck wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen 
Rechnen kann er auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da wird dann einer endgültig volljährig!



Alles machen darf er dann trotzdem nicht


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alles machen darf er dann trotzdem nicht



Genug Blödsinn wird bzw. ist ihm mit Sicherheit trotzdem eingefallen!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

Es gibt auch legalen Blödsinn oder: "macht keinen scheizz, aber wenn ihr scheizz macht, macht wenigstens sinnvollen scheizz" - so mein Englischlehrer.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es gibt auch legalen Blödsinn oder: "macht keinen scheizz, aber wenn ihr scheizz macht, *macht wenigstens sinnvollen scheizz"* - so mein Englischlehrer.


Was soll'n das sein?


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

Einen M3 oder Panamera darf man bei Sixt erst ab 25 mieten


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Einen M3 oder Panamera darf man bei Sixt erst ab 25 mieten


Schi$$er! 

M5, GT3  Co. darf man aber mieten, oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Einen M3 oder Panamera darf man bei Sixt erst ab 25 mieten



Ist auch gut so!


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

Nope. Waren jetzt nur Beispiele. Fahrzeuge oberhalb dieser Modelle gibt es eben auch erst ab 25 oder gar nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so!


Hast schon Recht.

Rettet sicher Leben.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nope. Waren jetzt nur Beispiele. Fahrzeuge oberhalb dieser Modelle gibt es eben auch erst ab 25 oder gar nicht.




GT3 haben die auch gar nicht.

Dafür M5, X5M, X6M, C63AMG 

Joa, wär schon nicht schlecht, so 'ne Kiste mal für's WE zu mieten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2012)

ihr wisst ja das morgen der winterpokal los geht? alle schoen ausgeruht?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr wisst ja das morgen der winterpokal los geht? alle schoen ausgeruht?



Heute extra nicht gefahren *hust*

So im Nachhinein ist es gut, sie auf morgen verlegt zu haben


----------



## unocz (4. November 2012)

guter Krimi aufm zweiten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr wisst ja das morgen der winterpokal los geht? *alle schoen ausgeruht?*



Logo! - Also denke ich!?  - Nix anderes in diesem Jahr gemacht.  



unocz schrieb:


> guter Krimi aufm zweiten



Arrrrrgh, habe ja Tatort verpasst.....   

------------------------------------------



*Was nutzt ihr denn im Winter unterm Helm?*
Habe eine Mavic Unterziehmütze, aber ich suche noch eine weitere... 
Gibt´s Empfehlungen?


----------



## potsdamradler (4. November 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37584656"]Izhar cardboard bike project on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Logo! - Also denke ich!?  - Nix anderes in diesem Jahr gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute gab es Polizeiruf 110!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr wisst ja das morgen der winterpokal los geht? alle schoen ausgeruht?



Und ich muss morgen vertretungsweise weit weg ins Reisegebiet von einem Kollegen der jetzt die 6. Woche krank ist. Mal sehen was da noch geht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute gab es Polizeiruf 110!



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegal!!! 

EDIT: Was trägst du denn drunter (unterm Helm) ???


----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich komme wohl nur noch bis 6000km.



6000 schaff ich auch noch. mit viel glück vl noch 7000.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr wisst ja das morgen der winterpokal los geht? alle schoen ausgeruht?



am WE extra etwas geschont damits morgen losgehn kann


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegal!!!
> 
> EDIT: Was trägst du denn drunter (unterm Helm) ???



Eigentlich nix, nur wenn es extrem Kalt wird ein dünnes Buff Tuch.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Eigentlich nix, nur wenn es extrem Kalt wird ein dünnes Buff Tuch.



Hab in letzter Zeit auch schon immer ein dünnes Tuch aufm Kopf, damit mir der Schädel nicht einfriert


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2012)

Buff habe ich immer auf...    Nie ohne unterwegs.

Jungs, ich bin raus. Gucken im Bettchen weiter Fern.

Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2012)

N8 bin auch raus. Brauch schlaf für den WP


----------



## BENDERR (4. November 2012)

pah! ich bereite jetzt noch referat vor und mach um punkt 00:00 uhr meine erste einheit!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> pah! ich bereite jetzt noch referat vor und mach um punkt 00:00 uhr meine erste einheit!!!



Und wo ist der Eintrag? Stand 03.20 Uhr Heute morgen:


1	
Vodka-Wasser  
Prager Edelnutten	 8	120 min (02:00*h)
2	
Bener  
Die Suchenden	 6	92 min (01:32*h)
3	
Donnergurgler  
Eisdielenposer	 5	80 min (01:20*h)
4	
Thomas  
BOCK AUF BALLERN	 4	63 min (01:03*h)
5	
SEB92  
RedRockRacers	 4	63 min (01:03*h)
6	
FlatterAugust  
BRAUNSCHWEIGER COAST GUARD	 2	60 min (01:00*h)


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

Morgen! Und in 15min sitze ich auch fuer die ersten 30min auf dem rad 
Unter dem helm? Ein kopf!... Wenn es gaaanz kalt ist nen buff, sonst nix.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. November 2012)

moin...gerade in basel am arbeiten


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2012)

Moin Jungs!
Eben die Flasche gefüllt und dann mal leicht anrollen, gegen das morgendliche Grau.


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> Eben die Flasche gefüllt und dann mal leicht anrollen, gegen das morgendliche Grau.



Ich muss gleich erst einmal arbeiten...


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2012)

Würde ich auch gern Jens! 
Aber dass hilft mir auf dem Weg dahin - hoffe ich.
Bin erstmal weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

erster!  und schon am buerotisch... 
nun mal: happy coding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

ok ok, warn bluff! 

meine erste einheit wird nacher gerätturnen sein


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ok ok, warn bluff!
> 
> meine erste einheit wird nacher gerätturnen sein



Ich hätte jetzt mit Ballett im Tütü gerechnet!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Tseksi!

Ich starte um Punkt 0900 die erste Einheit!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

aaaarg! augenkrebs!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aaaarg! augenkrebs!!!!



das du immer ins forum schauen kannst? 

Kompilierts grade oder was?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

ne, gerade mache ich gross angelegtes neue staende aus dem svn ziehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

genau den comic mein ich!


----------



## maddda (5. November 2012)

´Moin


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aaaarg! augenkrebs!!!!



Gut ne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

so ähnlich @Jens 

Die ersten 2 punkte sind jetzt gesammelt ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Bin zurück!

123 Minuten und 38km 

Muss ich eigentlich auch extra im WP eintragen, wenn ich in der Trainingsverwaltung bei WP schon ein Häkchen gemacht habe?


----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

eigentlich nicht. Aber bei mir will ers irgrndwie nicht übernehmen im WP


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht. Ich meine letztes Jahr hätte das problemlos geklappt?


----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

ja. Letztes jahr gings problemlos. Habs jetzt einfach mal im WP noch eingetragen..ich werd nacher mal ne mail schreiben. Is etwas umständlich vom handy.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

ich hab meine einheit noch mal in der TV gelöscht. aber auch beim 2. versuch klappts nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ich hab meine einheit noch mal in der TV gelöscht. aber auch beim 2. versuch klappts nicht



Das stimmt, nur Saschas Punkte sind bis jetzt in der Liste!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Hab mal im WP Unterforum nachgefragt. Wir sind nicht die einzigen mit dem Problem.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

faules pack! 
da geh ich um 4 doch glatt nochmal ne runde fahren...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Komm, eigentlich hätte ich schon die 8 Punkte und wäre kurzfristig in den Top 10 gewesen


----------



## maddda (5. November 2012)

Toll und ich hab ausgerechnet heute meinen Regenerationstag...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

haette ich nromal auch gehabt, aber gestern viel das training dank brunch und wolkenbruch aus und ich hab es auf heute verschoben 

irgend jemand muss hier ja fuer punkte sorgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Ging mir ähnlich. Bei dem Top Wetter musste ich einfach raus


----------



## maddda (5. November 2012)

Eigentlich müssten wir die Regenerationstage so legen, dass jeden Tag punkte gemacht werden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

sprich alle regenerationstage im mai


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sprich alle regenerationstage im mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. November 2012)

Jup Übertraining dank WP^^


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2012)

Heute Früh 48km und alles ich wieder heim war kam die Sonne raus!


----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

das is doch immer so 

bei uns scheint auch schon (fast) den ganzen tag sonne und ich wette, wenn ich morgen trainiere pissts!


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das is doch immer so
> 
> bei uns scheint auch schon (fast) den ganzen tag sonne und ich wette, wenn ich morgen trainiere pissts!



Habt ihr überhaut schlechtes Wetter?


----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

nein, im schönsten bundesland der welt scheint immer die sonne


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

****! da draussen zieht gerade ne haessliche front rein... :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2012)

31 °C und Sonne. Ich mach' mich mal zum Fitnesscenter, um meine ersten 2 Winterpokalpunkte zu sammeln...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

naja... 2 punkte muss ich eh schaffen... ich will ja von der arbeit noch heim...


----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

ich geh heut abend auch noch ins fitnessstudio.
jetzt aber erstmal noch sportgeschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

jo... ich bin auch noch immer @desk...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2012)

der des war am 02.07.09 das letzte mal online. 
ich glaube daher nicht, dass ihn das interessiert.


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *31 °C* und *Sonne*. Ich mach' mich mal zum  Fitnesscenter, um meine ersten 2 Winterpokalpunkte zu sammeln...



Christian, eigentlich darfst Du als Afrikaner gar nicht beim *Winter*pokal mitmachen, es sei denn Du bist hier!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

sche*** forums software 

@ lupus: hast du winter? nein? also cheater!


----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

nur weil er schwarz ist...


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich geh heut abend auch noch ins fitnessstudio.
> jetzt aber erstmal noch sportgeschichte



Trag dir Sportgeschichte als alternative Sportart ein 



Metrum schrieb:


> Christian, eigentlich darfst Du als Afrikaner gar nicht beim *Winter*pokal mitmachen, es sei denn Du bist hier!





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ lupus: hast du winter? nein? also cheater!




Dafür habe ich kein Rad hier und kann nur ins Fitnessstudio, das sollte Strafe genug für mich sein 



InoX schrieb:


> nur weil er schwarz ist...



Echt mal... 
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich vermutlich nur Nuancen an Haut"tönung" gewonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. November 2012)

_Dafür habe ich kein Rad hier und kann nur ins Fitnessstudio, das sollte Strafe genug für mich sein _



Es gibt doch immer mal so Spendenräder für Afrika, meld dich doch mal bei der entsprechenden Organisation, vielleicht bekommst du ja eins ab?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

Und ich bin nur gemuetlich heim geradelt. Musste mich heute morgen zwischen fruehstueck oder regenjacke ins trikot entscheiden  aber es ist ja auch ruhetag 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. November 2012)

jungs, hab heute meine ersten 6 punkte erarbeitet/trainiert

Team-Platz 4...fängt gut an!!!!!

Und morgen gehts weiter.

Bitte jetzt aber nicht jeden tag ne 3-seitige diskussion über punkte


----------



## DanielXC95 (5. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs, hab heute meine ersten 6 punkte erarbeitet/trainiert
> 
> Team-Platz 4...fängt gut an!!!!!
> 
> ...


 was für punkte?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> _Dafür habe ich kein Rad hier und kann nur ins Fitnessstudio, das sollte Strafe genug für mich sein _
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt doch immer mal so Spendenräder für Afrika, meld dich doch mal bei der entsprechenden Organisation, vielleicht bekommst du ja eins ab?!



Hat Hans Rey nicht auch so eine Aktion ins Leben gerufen? Der soll mir mal 'n Zaskar Carbon rüberschicken.


----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

ich werde wahrscheinlich eh nur am WE und Montags fahren können. Abends fehlt mir da irgendwie die Lust zu. Muss mich nochmal mit der Rolle beschäftigen.


----------



## DanielXC95 (5. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich eh nur am WE und Montags fahren können. Abends fehlt mir da irgendwie die Lust zu. Muss mich nochmal mit der Rolle beschäftigen.


 abropo Rolle kennt jemand ne gute Rolle mit der man ein ordentliches K3 Programm fahren kann? ich hab ne tacx fortius aber mit der Klappt des ned so ganz ..


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

K3 und rolle? Das soll gehen???

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

Habe ne Tacx Cycleforce Swing und da kann ich eigentlich schon ganz gute Intervalle mit machen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit einer derart teuren Rolle nicht machbar sein soll.


----------



## DanielXC95 (5. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe ne Tacx Cycleforce Swing und da kann ich eigentlich schon ganz gute Intervalle mit machen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit einer derart teuren Rolle nicht machbar sein soll.


 hast en Rennrad auf der Rolle oder? weil ich hab noch en billigen Rahmen rumliegen gehabt und hab den sozusagen als Rollenrad augebaut da sind aber breite (Slick) Reifen drauf aber die rutschen durch ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

ja ich habe ein Rennrad auf der Rolle. Außerdem ist der Luftdruck und der Anpressdruck der Rolle an das Rad sehr hoch. Reifen ist ein Conti 4-Seasons drauf. Der wird noch runtergefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2012)

habe hier noch nen fast neuen 26" rollenreifen rumliegen. falls den jemand braucht ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

Fuer 26zoll musst du die tacx rolle umbauen. Sollten so plastik dinger dabei sei, um die rolle naeher ans hinterrad zu bringen.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## DanielXC95 (5. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Fuer 26zoll musst du die tacx rolle umbauen. Sollten so plastik dinger dabei sei, um die rolle naeher ans hinterrad zu bringen.
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 ich denk ich mach ein 28" laufrad rein und mach ordentlich Druck rein dann dürfte da nixmehr durchrutschen ...


----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

Das stimmt, in meiner Anleitung steht auch dass ich die umbauen müsste um 26er zu fahren. Die Dinger habe ich nicht, weil ich die Rolle inklusive Vorderradständer für 50 Euro auf einem Trödelmarkt gekauft habe.

29er sollen ja mit Rennradreifen auch gehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2012)

Wenn du aktuell ein 26 drin hast, liegt es nur daran. Entweder 28zoll rein, oder die rolle auf 26zoll umbauen.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2012)

Für die Tacx Rollen muss man eh ordentlich Werkzeug auspacken. Standardmäßig war meine Satori auf 26" eingestellt und da ich mit dem Rennrad drauf fahren wollte, musste umgebaut werden - dazu werden zwei Maulschlüssel derselben Größe benötigt. Was soll das bitte? Das Teil ordentlich einzustellen (dass man ordentlich Anpressdruck hat z.B.), ist eh nervig. Direkt beim ersten Mal habe ich mir irgend eine Schraube fast zerwürgt. Aber immerhin habe ich sie mit ordentlich Prozenten im Stadler bekommen...

P.S.: Abgefahrene Ultremos machen sich gut als Rollenreifen, wenn man einen Bock hat, sich extra 'nen Rollenreifen zu kaufen...


----------



## BENDERR (5. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Trag dir Sportgeschichte als alternative Sportart ein
> [...]



darf ich in zukunft dann alle meine vorlesungen und seminare eintragen?


----------



## maddda (5. November 2012)

Mein Rahmen lässt auf sich warten....aber zumindest die Gabel für dass RR, was ich für meinen  Vaddi baue, is eingetrudelt







Farbkonzeptmäßig haben wir etwas recherchiert. Es wird Blaue Akzente bekommen
Ist überigens eine Cannondale Save Carbon Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (5. November 2012)

Soooo, ich hab' grad meine ersten WP-Punkte eingefahren..... und ich muss sagen:

Diese 880er Magicshine ist der Knaller, der OberBörner sozusagen


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> 29er sollen ja mit Rennradreifen auch gehen.



Haben ja schließlich beide 28".


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Man kann jetzt übrigens auch wieder ganz normal in der Trainingsverwaltung eintragen und das Häkchen setzen 

EDIT:

@ Philipp: Hübsches Rahmenset hast du (dein Vater da) 

Ich geh noch ne Runde laufen, dann wird das mit dem Halbmara nächstes Jahr auch was 
Immerhin muss ich nicht alleine los und es kommt dem WP zu gute!


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

DanielXC95 schrieb:


> was für punkte?



Noch ein Daniel hier, und dann noch ein richtiger "Frischling"!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Wir kennen immerhin seinen Namen und sein ungefähres Alter


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen lässt auf sich warten....aber zumindest die Gabel für dass RR, was ich für meinen  Vaddi baue, is eingetrudelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In diesem Zusammenhang mal kurz die Frage ob ich das Bild hier schon eingestellt hatte?




Fehlt nur noch der richtige Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs, hab heute meine ersten 6 punkte erarbeitet/trainiert
> 
> Team-Platz 4...fängt gut an!!!!!
> 
> ...



Och, wenn ich diese beiden Kameraden da sehe!

Platz 	± 	Name 	Punkte 	Gesamtzeit
1 		powderJO fav 	78 	1.175 min (19:35 h)
2 		Sickgirl favVelociraptoren 	56 	849 min (14:09 h)


----------



## maddda (5. November 2012)

Sickgirl ist meine ich Radkurier oder so


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sickgirl ist meine ich Radkurier oder so



Eingetragen wurde aber: "Große Runde durch den Schwarzwald"


----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

Großes Zustellgebiet... hinterfragt doch nicht immer alles. Das ist ja anstrengend.


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Großes Zustellgebiet... hinterfragt doch nicht immer alles. Das ist ja anstrengend.



Gibt es dafür auch Winterpunkte? Wenn es denn schon anstrengend ist...


----------



## InoX (5. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür auch Winterpunkte? Wenn es denn schon anstrengend ist...



Ich gebs mal schnell ein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Och, wenn ich diese beiden Kameraden da sehe!
> 
> Platz 	± 	Name 	Punkte 	Gesamtzeit
> 1 		powderJO fav 	78 	1.175 min (19:35 h)
> 2 		Sickgirl favVelociraptoren 	56 	849 min (14:09 h)



Nabend Männers, nabend Jens.

PowderJO kenne ich persönlich. Ist jetzt auch bei uns im Verein und macht schon lange den Taunus unsicher. Netter Kerl, der Jörg! 
Aber wie machen die das nur...???

So, Smartphone-Daschdadur neeeeeeeeervt....


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2012)

Noch mal eine Stunde und 11km unterwegs gewesen 
Jetzte erstmal die Speicher auffüllen!


----------



## h0rst99 (6. November 2012)

19:35 h - iss klar ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

ich kenn den powder au... ich glaub der macht sich nen spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

hoffentlich löst ers bald auf 


EDIT: Moin.


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2012)

denke powderJO macht sich nen spass.
sein eintrag "mittlere runde durch den taunus" lehnt ja doch stark an "große runde durch den schwarzwald" an 

moin übrigens


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

eben  haette ihn auch net so eingeschaetzt


----------



## maddda (6. November 2012)

moooin...



Is doch immer so am Anfang, nach den ersten 4 Wochen sind die meisten Trolle weg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben  haette ihn auch net so eingeschaetzt





Also die angegebene Zeit ist schon strange, aber unterschätz' Jörg nicht! 
Mit Tagestour meint er schon 'nen Tag.
Der wohnt auf dem Bike.

Ob die Zeit aber realistisch ist....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> moooin...
> 
> 
> 
> Is doch immer so am Anfang, nach den ersten 4 Wochen sind die meisten Trolle weg



Denke ich aber auch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

ich bin gerade am mit ihm schreiben,... es war nur ein scherz um gewissen leuten mal den spiegel vor zu halten.


----------



## h0rst99 (6. November 2012)

;-)


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

Morgen JungsBei mir ist der WiPo auch gestartet, gestern 1.5h auf dem Rad, heute Fitness (...f....-boring), aber auf nächste Saison gibt es mal einen vernünftigen Kraftaufbau. Daneben den 26er-Racer zum Verkauf bereit machen und die Renntermine 2013 planen.Wetter bei uns weiterhin sehr durchzogen...Gruss St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

Hm... Ich sehe gerade, dass TT (Marco?) Rolle fahren als alternative Sportart eingetragen hat und hhninja (Marcus?) als Rad fahren... Ich selbst habe es immer als Rad fahren eingetragen. Wie macht'n der Rest das?


----------



## maddda (6. November 2012)

Also ich trage es auch als Radfahren ein. 

Steht meine ich auch in den Regeln


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

roll = radfahren, ausser du meinst auf dem sofa rumrollen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

Jut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2012)

Ah, okay.
Dann ändere ich das.

Gruss Marco


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2012)

wider erwarten heute doch sonnenschein 
deswegen einfach früher heim und in ner halben stunde aufs bike statt heute abend auf die rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Genauso werde ich das auch handhaben. Hab zwar in Dortmund kein MTB mehr, schwing aber auf den SSPler und heute Abend wieder laufen


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

Bin da gleicher Meinung, alles was (aus Muskelkraft) rollt = Radfahren.


----------



## maddda (6. November 2012)

Ich mach jez erstmal mittagspause. Dann teste ich den neuen Plan im Fitnessstudio aus und heute Abend gehts auffe Rolle


----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

Ich schreibe die Rolleneinheiten auch als Radeinheit auf. Gleiche Bewegung auf gleichem Rad.
ich fahre nachher mit dem Diamant zur Post. Das muss heute reichen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

GA-Einheit in kurzer Hose, Straßenschuhen und 2 Funktionsshirts 
Ohne Sitzpolster auf dem bockharten Carbonsattel von Dortmund nach Bochum und zurück. Achja Singlespeed


----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> GA-Einheit in kurzer Hose, Straßenschuhen und 2 Funktionsshirts
> Ohne Sitzpolster auf dem bockharten Carbonsattel von Dortmund nach Bochum und zurück. Achja Singlespeed



Warum?


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> GA-Einheit in kurzer Hose, Straßenschuhen und 2 Funktionsshirts
> Ohne Sitzpolster auf dem bockharten Carbonsattel von Dortmund nach Bochum und zurück. Achja Singlespeed



Ne Wette verloren?!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Nee, hab nur nichts zu tun und leider nur die Laufsachen dabei. 
Immerhin war die kurze Hose so lang, dass die Knie bedeckt waren, sonst wäre ich nicht gefahren.

24er Schnitt bei 52/16 und nicht ganz plattem Land geht sogar


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2012)

verrückt


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> verrückt



Als wenn irgendwer hier im ETWR noch ganz klar wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,

gleich geht es für mich auch daran die ersten Punkte für den WP zu erbiken. Nightride im Deister nennt sich die Ansage!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Wir kommen also gut vorran!
Ich mach heute Abend noch mal, dann ist aber erstmal 2-4 Tage Sendepause 
Alternative Sportarten und so!


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Als wenn irgendwer hier im ETWR noch ganz klar wäre



das nicht, aber du hast heut noch eins obendrauf gepackt


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Gibt ja auch keine Grenze nach oben oder?

- Die Leute an den Schulen am Radweg haben auch nicht schlecht geguckt als ich gleich 2 Mal vorbei gefahren bin


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2012)

DAS glaub ich gern!


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

Ich werde im Bekannten- und Verwantenkreis auch regelmäßig für kurz vor der Einweisung erklärt!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Passiert immer genau dann, wenn ich gefragt werde wie viele Räder ich habe und sie wiederum in meine fragenden Augen blicken.
Ich muss dann nämlich immer erst durchzählen 
'zu wenige'


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Als wenn irgendwer hier im ETWR noch ganz klar wäre



Doch ich, sagt zumindest meine Psychologin!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Doch ich, sagt zumindest meine Psychologin!



Wenn du schon eine Psychologin brauchst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn du schon eine Psychologin brauchst?



Ich dachte immer dass wäre normal!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

Damit! 1,5h ueberstunden -> nur noch heimgefahren, da ich noch fuer die familz kochen musste... Dann mach ich nachher halt noch bissle krafttrain...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2012)

Mensch, ihr setzt mich ja voll unter Zugzwang..  


Na dann gehe ich nachher nochmal auf die Rolle. 
Frauchen geht in Zumba. Möchte jemand von euch vielleicht mit - zählt als alternative Sportart versteht sich !?! 

Kurze Frage: Haben wir nicht endlich baaald Wochenende??

Danach gehe ich noch etwas schrauben. Bastell gerade an einem Beach Cruiser rum....


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Damit! 1,5h ueberstunden -> nur noch heimgefahren, da ich noch fuer die familz kochen musste... Dann mach ich nachher halt noch bissle krafttrain...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Ich muss gleich auch noch kochen, allerdings nicht für die familie sondern für mich und meinen herzallerliebsten Mitbewohner 
China-Pfanne falls es wen interessiert.

Kraft kommt erst morgen vorm Feiern 




			
				taunusteufel78 schrieb:
			
		

> Bastell gerade an einem Beach Cruiser rum....


 @_lupus_bhg_. kommt doch bald zurück? was will der den vor weihnachten noch mit einem beachcruiser?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn du schon eine Psychologin brauchst?



Das geht manchmal ganz, ganz schnell..



Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer dass wäre normal!



Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle....   


------------


Nabend die Herren - hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Veikko? das nicht böse aufgefasst hat.



Nä nä! 
Frische Paprika, Sprossen, Bambus usw. Süß/Sauer-Soße, ein wenig Litschi-Wein, sowie Reis und Geschnetzeltes


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Veikko? das nicht böse aufgefasst hat.



*NEIN, niemals!!!!!! *
Hier nehm ich niemandem was krumm!!!


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Veikko? das nicht böse aufgefasst hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und passend als Nachtisch - Erdbeeren aus China!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?!


EDIT: Gehts um die verseuchten Erdbeeren?


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2012)

Die* Brechdurchfall-Epidemie* an ostdeutschen Schulen  ist nicht auf ein Versagen des RÃ¼sselsheimer Kantinenlieferanten Sodexo  zurÃ¼ckzufÃ¼hren, das sagte Oberstaatsanwalt Klaus Reinhardt am Mittwoch  in *Darm*stadt. âEs ist kein Verschulden der Firmen-Zentrale ersichtlich.â
 Die BehÃ¶rde hatte Vorermittlungen eingeleitet, um  den Fall zu prÃ¼fen. FÃ¼r die Erkrankungen verantwortlich gemacht werden  mit *Noroviren* verseuchte tiefgefrorene *Erdbeeren aus China*. Diese  Ursache hÃ¤nge aber mit der Herstellung der Erdbeeren zusammen, nicht mit  ihrer Verarbeitung in Deutschland, sagte Reinhardt. Bei der Epidemie  waren rund *11 000 Kinder und Erwachsene* in KindergÃ¤rten und Schulen  erkrankt.

​


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


>



so ne seuche konnte ich meiner frau gott sei dank abgewoehnen! hier wird alles selber gekocht!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

Meine Tante hat mir zum Einzug jede Menge Tütenzeug/Fertiggerichte geschenkt.
Ich muss das zeug irgendwann mal machen sonst wirds schlecht.
Hier gibts auch immer nur frisch!


----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

Der Müll wird leider nicht schlecht. Meine Freundin ist auch endlich auf den Trichter gekommen, dass frische Sachen besser schmecken, gesünder sind und meist sogar billiger. 
Das DrOetker Schulkochbuch ist übrigens super. Super Rezepte und mit normalen Zutaten. Gibt ja auch Bücher wo man erstmal nen halben Bioladen kaufen muss damit man ein paar Nudeln kochen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2012)

rezepte sind nur ideengruben... gekocht wird pi x daumen nach gusto! 

boar jetzt bin ich platt... genauer die arme... das erste mal ist einfach immer besonders schoen


----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2012)

Moin die Herren,

in was für eine Gruppe bin ich da geraten.... Der Eine macht Bauch, Beine, Po und der Andere hat Probleme mit seinem rechten Arm (ist er eigentlich ohne Freundin in Afrika?) 

Gruß und einen schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rezepte sind nur ideengruben... gekocht wird pi x daumen nach gusto!



So wirds auch gemacht aber um sich anzuschauen wie man bestimmte Dinge kocht ists nicht schlecht. Die spätere Ausführung variiert manchmal doch sehr stark.


----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> in was für eine Gruppe bin ich da geraten.... Der Eine macht Bauch, Beine, Po und der Andere hat Probleme mit seinem rechten Arm (ist er eigentlich ohne Freundin in Afrika?)
> 
> Gruß und einen schönen Abend




Was der Christian da treibt weiß ich auch nicht.

Bauch, Beine, Po hab ich mit nem Wasserkasten gemacht. Hab keine Hanteln.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> in was für eine Gruppe bin ich da geraten.... Der Eine macht Bauch, Beine, Po und der Andere hat Probleme mit seinem rechten Arm (ist er eigentlich ohne Freundin in Afrika?)



Ja, ist er. Die Freundin kommt in zwei Wochen aber her.
Wenn ich die Ursache der Schmerzen im Arm nur so schnell hätte eingrenzen können wie du 
Vielleicht habe ich das Gewicht der Hanteln zu schnell auf 80 kg pro Stück erhöht


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, ist er. Die Freundin kommt in zwei Wochen aber her.
> Wenn ich die Ursache der Schmerzen im Arm nur so schnell hätte eingrenzen können wie du
> *Vielleicht habe ich das Gewicht der Hanteln zu schnell auf 80 kg pro Stück erhöht*




@HH:


----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Was der Christian da treibt weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> Bauch, Beine, Po hab ich mit nem Wasserkasten gemacht. Hab keine Hanteln.



Habe schon gedacht, dass Du das BBP Angebot im Fitness-Studio deines Vertrauens genutzt hast...

Ich benutze für zu Hause das TRX System, gute Sache.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gagl23KZs0U"]Why TRX Suspension TrainingÂ®? - YouTube[/nomedia]

@Christian:

Du musst dich auch richtig warm machen


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

TRX: ²


----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2012)

Moin Constantin,

hast Du die Bänder auch?


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

Moin Marcus! (mit k??? Nein, ich glaube mit c)





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> hast Du die Bänder auch?


Nee, aber jemand in der Familie - ist begeisert davon. "Schei$$e anstrengend"...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

Nein.





ohneworte schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang mal kurz die Frage ob ich das Bild hier schon eingestellt hatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaalter! Wie heiß!

(Lass ma rüber wachsen  )


Welcher LRS kommt? Lightweight?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin Marcus! (mit k??? Nein, ich glaube mit c)
> Nee, aber jemand in der Familie - ist begeisert davon. *"Schei$$e anstrengend"...*



oh ja... Aber das sind 80Kg Hantel auch

C ist richtig


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> oh ja... Aber das sind 80Kg Hantel auch
> 
> C ist richtig


Jaaa, ok, ist aber 'ne andere Beanspruchung.

YES!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Christian:
> 
> Du musst dich auch richtig warm machen



Ich bin sogar der Einzige, der sich im Fitnesscenter überhaupt aufwärmt. Naja, ich geh' übermorgen wieder und werde die Aufwärmzeit erhöhen und dann mal weiterschauen...

P.S.: Ich benutze gar keine Hanteln


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar der Einzige, der sich im Fitnesscenter überhaupt aufwärmt. Naja, ich geh' übermorgen wieder und werde die Aufwärmzeit erhöhen und dann mal weiterschauen...


Kommst du etwa als -Schrank- zurück aus RSA?


----------



## InoX (6. November 2012)

TRX sieht lustig aus. Hab mich schon gewundert was du da machst. Klappt das mit der Tür?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kommst du etwa als -Schrank- zurück aus RSA?



Niemals. Ich sollte noch genauso aussehen wie vorher. Ich habe ja vorher auch jeden Abend was gemacht. Um halt nicht irgendwelche Zahnstocherarme oder so zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> TRX sieht lustig aus. Hab mich schon gewundert was du da machst. Klappt das mit der Tür?



Mich (digges Ding) hält es...


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mich (digges Ding) hält es...



Dafür bist Du ja ein Zwerg!


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aaalter! Wie heiß!
> 
> (Lass ma rüber wachsen  )
> ...



Nö, das ist selbst mir in der Beschaffung zu teuer. Vor allen Dingen da ich ja auch noch MTB-lastiger unterwegs bin. Es kommt dann einer mit Carbonspeichen und Alufelgen hinein:




Der wiegt laut Mavic unter 1.300 Gramm und ist saustabil!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Niemals. Ich sollte noch genauso aussehen wie vorher. Ich habe ja vorher auch jeden Abend was gemacht. Um halt nicht irgendwelche Zahnstocherarme oder so zu haben.


 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, das ist selbst mir in der Beschaffung zu  teuer. Vor allen Dingen da ich ja auch noch MTB-lastiger unterwegs bin.  Es kommt dann einer mit Carbonspeichen und Alufelgen hinein:
> 
> Der wiegt laut Mavic unter 1.300 Gramm und ist saustabil!


Ahhh!

Der ist schick!


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ahhh!
> 
> Der ist schick!



Und paßt optisch  perfekt zum Bike!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und paßt optisch  perfekt zum Bike!


Absolut!

Schwarz, matt, böse!


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

Genau. Black is beautiful.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

Eben!

Ich hab dann Heute auch die ersten Punkte für das Team beitragen dürfen. Wurde allerdings auch Zeit, alle anderen waren ja schneller als ich.


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

WiPo:
Spannend. Das Leader-Team hat rund 40h nach Beginn des WiPo einen Schnitt von 10h pro Kopf...

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## maddda (6. November 2012)

Hab heute auch mal meine ersten Punkte gemacht. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett nacht leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mal meine ersten Punkte gemacht. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett nacht leute



Sowohl als auch! Gute N8!


----------



## reddevil72 (6. November 2012)

N8


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2012)

N8


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2012)

10h pro Kopf geeeht aber noch finde ich..


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. November 2012)

N8 ihr Nachteulen!


----------



## InoX (7. November 2012)

moin.


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

*moin!*


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. November 2012)

Mooooooiiiiiin!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Mooin


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Moin!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9HGEY-dz00&playnext=1&list=PLBDA44D36C4A65C4F&feature=results_video"]Flens gibts hier nich - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)




----------



## unocz (7. November 2012)

moin!


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

moin! gerade zurück vom laufen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Moin!

Frühstück! Sammle auch gerade Punkte für WP.....  (Winterpolster!)
Pizzafleischkäse ist angesagt.   

Später hole ich die neuen Vereinsklamotten ab. *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Ich warte gerade auf meine Mathe Übung. Bin iwe gefühlt in dem Raum mit der schlechtesten wlan Verbindung
Punkte mache ich heute Nammitach. Wird wohl wieder Rolle. Das Wetter is mal wieder total Banane...regnet Bindfäden


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

moin!


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Ah das Geburtsagskind is auch da


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


>


Dito!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2012)

wer? wo? wo gibts kuchen?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Ich wünsche Dir natürlich auch alles, alles Gute...


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

habs auch gerade auf fb gesehen .. herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

*Wer denn?!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Marcel!


Auch von mir alles Gute.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Ach so - Du bist noch nicht dran Marco?



*Dann von mir auch die besten Wünsche, viele Bikes und immer Sonne wenn Du unterwegs bist!    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach so - Du bist noch nicht dran Marco?
> 
> 
> 
> *Dann von mir auch die besten Wünsche, viele Bikes und immer Sonne wenn Du unterwegs bist!    *



Habs gerade gesehen von mar dann natürlich auch noch...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Vielen Dank Männers!
Ich werde mich heute hier ein wenig bedeckt halten, hab ja noch viel vor!

Ich trink einen für euch mit - wird also ein langer Abend


----------



## reddevil72 (7. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen

schliesse mich der allgemeinen Feierlaune an!!!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang mal kurz die Frage ob ich das Bild hier schon eingestellt hatte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin, ein sehr tolles Rad Jens , trifft genau meinen Geschmack. Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich aber und zwar würde dem Bike ein Komm vor besser stehen. Ich bin ja meistens für entlabelte Felgen aber in dem Fall sieht das gut aus da 1. Die Schrift an den Reifen klein ist und 2. der Rahmen recht clean und dezent ist. Aber die Felgen willst du ja (ich denke mal aus technischen und nicht aus optischen Gründen) wechseln, was kommen denn für welche dran? Und die Sram Gruppe ist auch richtig topp , das Bike geht bestimmt richtig gut nach vorne. Was ist das für ne Rahmenhöhe und welche Schrittlänge hast du? 

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Geburtstagskind.


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

*Eben gefunden (ebay kleinanzeigen). 
*

*Wer findet den Rechtschreibfehler? 
*

*
*

*ich  bitte 3  Fahräder an*

*Preis: 90 EUR* 

E-Mail
Facebook
                           Twittern             
                     Weiterempfehlen:                                  *Details*

                                                                                 Standort:                                                              siedlung 15,                                 06721 Sachsen-Anhalt - Waldau                                                      Erstellungsdatum:07.11.2012Rufnummer des Anbieters:015253546625Anzeigennummer:86015993                  Art:                                                                              Herren *Beschreibung*

                                           ein diamand damenrad  dopzustant  blau 3gang  licht og  mit Körbschen ein Mifa licht og mit  körpschen  schwartz metalig ein Simson fahrad baujar 1930 schwartz  metalig alles argienal betalen orgienal neu simson licht keinz lammpe  vorn vorhaten rücklicht auch kein dinamo


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Welcher Rechdschraipfäller?


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Oder gab es schon wieder ne Rechtschreibreform? 

Am besten finde ich das og für o.k. !!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Eben gefunden (ebay kleinanzeigen).
> *
> 
> *Wer findet den Rechtschreibfehler?
> ...



Ich habe ihn gefunden.... 

Es heißt "*die* Rechtschreibfehler"


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Markus, DU machst es dir wieder gaanz einfach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Bin halt ´ne faule Socke...


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Sehr gut

Ich hoffe, dass endlich mein Rahmen heute kommt. Es regnet und ich möchte Päckchen auspacken


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass endlich mein Rahmen heute kommt. Es regnet und ich möchte Päckchen auspacken



Frohes Warten 

Ich hab zwar keine Päckchen bekommen, dafür aber eine nette Postkarte von einem noch netteren Menschen


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Die Tattoowierte von dem Discobesuch von letzter Woche, von der du uns keine Bilder zeigen wolltest?


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn gefunden....
> 
> Es heißt "*die* Rechtschreibfehler"


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mar*k*us, DU machst es dir wieder gaanz einfach!!!


Da ist er der Rechtschreibfehler (ätsch) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Tattoowierte von dem Discobesuch von letzter Woche, von der du uns keine Bilder zeigen wolltest?



 

Freitag lässt sie sich übrigens einen Lebensbaum/Globus auf den Rippenbogen stechen 

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es gut geht und ich nach abklingen der Schwellung dann Bilder machen darf


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Tattoowierte von dem Discobesuch von letzter Woche, von der du uns keine Bilder zeigen wolltest?



Ich denke die war dann nicht mehr so toll als er wieder nüchtern war?!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich denke die war dann nicht mehr so toll als er wieder nüchtern war?!



Was ihr alles so wisst  

Aber wir haben uns noch mal getroffen, man sollte eben nicht allzu viel auf Facebook Fotos geben


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

*Nun rück doch mal endlich den Facebook Account raus! 
Egoist!!! *


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Freitag lässt sie sich übrigens einen Lebensbaum/Globus auf den Rippenbogen stechen
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es gut geht und ich nach abklingen der Schwellung dann Bilder machen darf



Wusste ichs doch^^
 @Metrum ich glaub da können wir lange warten


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich Jens (ow) wenn man ihn mal braucht?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Jens (ow) wenn man ihn mal braucht?



Was hast du denn für Nöte?


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Du kannst auch mit uns reden! 
Vlt. arbeitet er zwischendurch mal?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Da ich es zeigen darf und man ihr Gesicht nicht sieht:







Mit uns mag er bei persönlichen Problemen vielleicht nicht reden?


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Nöte?


 
Er muß mir noch ne Tech Frage beantworten, siehe Post 11931.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

FACEBOOK!!!

(ich geh mal auf die rolle)


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Cool -  sogar in ausländischer Schrift!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit uns reden!
> Vlt. arbeitet er zwischendurch mal?


 
Tue ich doch, siehe Post 11942. Aber du hast nicht reagiert .


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

sieht doch ganz nett aus die dame!? 
sie ist aufjedenfall überdurchschnittlich für das niveau einer TU.. 
ich möcht garnich an die TU in KL denken 

so. jetzt aber WIRKLICH auf der rolle


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Tue ich doch, siehe Post 11942. Aber du hast nicht reagiert .



1. War dass kein REDEN sondern VERUNGLIMPFEN und

2. habe ich es leider überlesen weil da die Frau mit dem Tattoo wieder ins  Gespräch kam!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sieht doch ganz nett aus die dame!?
> sie ist aufjedenfall überdurchschnittlich für das niveau einer TU..
> ich möcht garnich an die TU in KL denken
> 
> so. jetzt aber WIRKLICH auf der rolle



War nicht allzu schwierig auf fb zu finden oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Bin dann auch mal ein wenig rollich... bis später!


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Marcel, vorm Treffen vlt. noch ne neue Frisur? 
Wir würden auch zusammenlegen so als Geburtstagsgeschenk!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Mein Rennbärtchen bleibt so wie es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Naja, du hattest die Chance!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, du hattest die Chance!




Wenn man so (gut) aussieht, ist es doch überhaupt keine Anstrengung die Mädels rumzukriegen 

Wo bleibt da die "Challenge"?


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

kannst dann ja versuchen die jungs rumzukriegen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kannst dann ja versuchen die jungs rumzukriegen



wuhaaaa


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

sorry, bin total von der rolle heut


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Besser wäre doch auf der Rolle?!

Ich mach noch ein klein wenig Kurzhanteltrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Besser wäre doch auf der Rolle?!
> 
> *Ich mach noch ein klein wenig Kurzhanteltrain*


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2012)

war doch schon auf der rolle..
deswegen bin ich ja nun von der rolle


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Moin Constantin, alles gut?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>



Nach dem Winter sind wir Schränke 

Gleich aber erstmal einarmiges 0,5l reissen 



> war doch schon auf der rolle..
> deswegen bin ich ja nun von der rolle


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Nach dem Winter sind wir Schränke *
> 
> Gleich aber erstmal einarmiges 0,5l reissen




Nicht so, wie Christian, wa?




Dann Prost!


----------



## unocz (7. November 2012)

naaabend


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2012)

Verdammt... Und ich hab gestern das letzte bier im haus getrunken... Aber vllt wechlse ich ja noch vom tee auf scotch

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Na toll... Jetzt will ich auch ein Bier!

Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Freitag lässt sie sich übrigens einen Lebensbaum/Globus auf den Rippenbogen stechen
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es gut geht und ich nach abklingen der Schwellung dann Bilder machen darf



Von welcher Schwellung reden wir denn jetzt??  


Wenn man hier nicht am Ball bleibt, bekommt man nix mehr mit...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Moin Marco...

Was denkt ihr, bekommen wir die 12000 Posts heute noch voll?

Wer hätte das gedacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von welcher Schwellung reden wir denn jetzt??
> 
> 
> Wenn man hier nicht am Ball bleibt, bekommt man nix mehr mit...



Hier muss man auch aufpassen 

Kommts einfach alle vorbei: Bier, Wein, Whiskey, Wodka und einen leeren Kasten für die die nichts trinken möchten


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Wenn Marco zu allem was er nicht verstanden hat ne Frage stellt sicherlich schon!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Da kommt vorallendingen was zusammen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2012)

Mobbing?!? Cool da bin ich dabei!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mobbing?!? Cool da bin ich dabei!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.




Wird hier nicht immer wer gemobbt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gleich aber erstmal einarmiges 0,5l reissen



Du meinst einarmiges Reißen in der Halbliterklasse


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du meinst einarmiges Reißen in der Halbliterklasse



Genau


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco...
> 
> *Was denkt ihr, bekommen wir die 12000 Posts heute noch voll?*
> 
> Wer hätte das gedacht....


 
Wenn alle mitmachen und sinnloses Zeugs schreiben so wie ich jezt, dann ja .


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Natürlich, nur in einer halben Stunde kann ich nicht mehr mitwirken. 
Das schafft ihr aber auch ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn Marco zu allem was er nicht verstanden hat ne Frage stellt sicherlich schon!


 
..............oder er alle Leute einzeln zitieren würde .


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn alle mitmachen und sinnloses Zeugs schreiben so wie ich jezt, dann ja .



Mobbt Cihan... er sagt, dass hier sinnloses Zeugs geschrieben wird


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mobbt Cihan... er sagt, dass hier sinnloses Zeugs geschrieben wird


 
Was das betrifft bin ich bulletproof .


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mobbt Cihan... er sagt, dass hier sinnloses Zeugs geschrieben wird



Und der hat mich heute hier auch schon dissen wollen!!!! 
Also los!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Cihan ist doof und hat zZT kein heiles MTB


----------



## unocz (7. November 2012)

das mit dem mtb ist schmerzhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Dann auf ihn!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann auf ihn!


...mit Gebrüll!

D)


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Männers!
> Ich werde mich heute hier ein wenig bedeckt halten, hab ja noch viel vor!
> 
> Ich trink einen für euch mit - wird also ein langer Abend



Happy Birthday Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Happx Birthday Marcel!



Schankedöhn


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Frühstück! Sammle auch gerade Punkte für WP.....  (Winterpolster!)
> Pizzafleischkäse ist angesagt.
> ...



Zwei Nummern größer als sonst?


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zwei Nummern größer als sonst?




Nö, der wäscht die nur für alle!!!


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Gerade eben auffer Rolle gesessen. Beinahe wären mir WP Punkte verloren gegangen. Musste meinen scheiß Tacho zwischendurch reparieren


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Ich will!!!! ( die 12000 sein!)


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

12000! Aaaach Veikko!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Gerade eben auffer Rolle gesessen. Beinahe wären mir WP Punkte verloren gegangen. Musste meinen scheiß Tacho zwischendurch reparieren



Man hat ja keine Uhren im Haus? 

EDIT: FUUU zu langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 12000! Aaaach Veikko!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, ein sehr tolles Rad Jens , trifft genau meinen Geschmack. Einen Kritikpunkt hätte ich aber und zwar würde dem Bike ein Komm vor besser stehen. Ich bin ja meistens für entlabelte Felgen aber in dem Fall sieht das gut aus da 1. Die Schrift an den Reifen klein ist und 2. der Rahmen recht clean und dezent ist. Aber die Felgen willst du ja (ich denke mal aus technischen und nicht aus optischen Gründen) wechseln, was kommen denn für welche dran? Und die Sram Gruppe ist auch richtig topp , das Bike geht bestimmt richtig gut nach vorne. Was ist das für ne Rahmenhöhe und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
> 
> Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Geburtstagskind.



Moin Cihan,

meine Schrittlänge beträgt in etwa 82-83cm und der Rahmen hat eine Höhe von 56cm.

Hier mal mit den anderen Laufrädern (VR wird aber noch mal getauscht):





Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Ziemlich bunte Karre, Jens!

Der LRS ist soo geil! 
Hätte ich gern in 26".


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Moin Jens

Das Bike sieht porno aus und deine Bayern sind der Hammer

Gruß


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


>


Da spielt aber einer mit dem Feuer... oder dem Löwen 


Jens (ow): bad


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Ziemliches bad-ass-bike!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

4:0 nach 28 min... Krass!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Jens (ow) wenn man ihn mal braucht?



Hier, Hieeeeeer!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit uns reden!
> Vlt. arbeitet er zwischendurch mal?



Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> 1. War dass kein REDEN sondern VERUNGLIMPFEN und
> 
> 2. habe ich es leider überlesen weil da die Frau mit dem Tattoo wieder ins  Gespräch kam!



Typisch, kaum ist auch nur andeutungsweise eine Frau im Spiel geht wieder alles schief!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kannst dann ja versuchen die jungs rumzukriegen



Da war doch letztens mal was!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2012)

Ihr vergesst gar nichts


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von welcher Schwellung reden wir denn jetzt??
> 
> .



Pfffff....


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Man hat ja keine Uhren im Haus?
> 
> EDIT: FUUU zu langsam!



Nein...Ich hatte den Fernseher an und hab net aufn Tacho geguckt und net gemerkt wie lange ich schon gefahren bin

Musste dann die Zeit vom Film zurückrechnen


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn Marco zu allem was er nicht verstanden hat ne Frage stellt sicherlich schon!



Hab Nachsicht mit ihm, er ist halt Hesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn alle mitmachen und sinnloses Zeugs schreiben so wie ich jezt, dann ja .



Wenigstens da bin ich Profi!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, der wäscht die nur für alle!!!



Dann sind sie wohl eher anschließend zwei Nummern kleiner als vorher!

Edit

Ich hatte jetzt ganz vergessen das wir ja jetzt ja Cihan mobben wollten..., sorry Marco


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ziemlich bunte Karre, Jens!



Ich hab mir Heute auch schon die Augen verblitzt!


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Na nun hast Du es ja bald alles durch Jens!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Heute auch schon die Augen verblitzt!


Weil du zu schnell mit dem Bike warst? Sieht jezt sogar noch ein tick besser aus dein RR. Das Gelbe bisschen an den Felgen stört, aber auch nur farblich.


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weil du zu schnell mit dem Bike warst? Sieht *jezt *sogar noch tick besser aus dein RR. Das Gelbe bischen an den Felgen stört, aber auch nur farblich.



*Touché*


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weil du zu schnell mit dem Bike warst? Sieht jezt sogar noch ein tick besser aus dein RR. Das Gelbe bisschen an den Felgen stört, aber auch nur farblich.



Nee, weil es so bunt ist... Und den zweiten Satz kapiere ich jetzt nicht. 

Und am HR-Laufrad habe ich die größtenteils schon abgekribbelt nur das VR wird ja noch von Ksyrium SLR auf R-Sys getauscht und das soll dann noch original sein.


P.S, 5-0 zu Pause ist doch mal was!


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weil du zu schnell mit dem Bike warst? Sieht jezt sogar noch ein tick besser aus dein RR. *Das Gelbe bisschen an den Felgen stört, aber auch nur farblich.*



Ich würde auch mal zehn Gramm von dem Zeug nehmen Cihan!!!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nee, weil es so bunt ist... Und den zweiten Satz kapiere ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> Und am HR-Laufrad habe ich die größtenteils schon abgekribbelt nur das VR wird ja noch von Ksyrium SLR auf R-Sys getauscht und das soll dann noch original sein.
> 
> ...


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal zehn Gramm von dem Zeug nehmen Cihan!!!


 
Wie, sind das die selben Felgen nur entlabelt?


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie, sind das die selben Felgen nur entlabelt?



Nö - aber der Satz: *
Das Gelbe bisschen an den Felgen stört, aber auch nur farblich.
*Ist von der Aussage her sooo krank!!!* 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wie, sind das die selben Felgen nur entlabelt?



Der R-Sys und der Ksyrium SLR unterscheiden sich nur durch das VR-Laufrad. Das hintere ist identisch!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö - aber der Satz:
> *Das Gelbe bisschen an den Felgen stört, aber auch nur farblich.*
> Ist von der Aussage her sooo krank!!!* *




Weil das was sich an den Felgen befindet so klein ist oder was?


----------



## maddda (7. November 2012)

So leute ich bin raus für heute. Mir geht jetzt Pennen muss morgen früh raus


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

NEIN. Was soll denn sonst, außer das farbliche, an ner Farbe als störend empfunden werden? Die haptische Wahrnehmung vielleicht?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> NEIN. Was soll denn sonst, außer das farbliche, an ner Farbe als störend empfunden werden? Die haptische Wahrnehmung vielleicht?



Ui, jetzt wird es ja ganz wild. Haptik an einem Foto!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> NEIN. Was soll denn sonst, außer das farbliche, an ner Farbe als störend empfunden werden? Die haptische Wahrnehmung vielleicht?


 
Unwucht in den Felgen vielleicht ?


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Unwucht an den Felgen vielleicht ?



Vielleicht ist es ja auch ne Schwungmasse?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Ich hab´Durst...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hab´Durst...


...auf was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (7. November 2012)

Jetzt kann man Bayern schauen; der Schweizer Kugelblitz kommt!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...auf was?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Musst Du schon wieder ein Portraitfoto von Dir einstellen?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Musst Du schon wieder ein Portraitfoto von Dir einstellen?




Ey... Du flachst mich nich´, Torte! Und nur weil Du 27 Fahrräder hast, musst Du nicht übermütig werden


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ey... Du flachst mich nich´, Torte! Und nur weil Du 27 Fahrräder hast, musst Du nicht übermütig werden



Wenn ich mir alle Bikes beschaffen würde die mir gefallen würden 27 Stück nicht ausreichen...


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ey... Du flachst mich nich´, Torte! Und nur weil Du 27 Fahrräder hast, musst Du nicht übermütig werden



Ich finde es auch nicht nett von Dir Jens wenn du über kleinwüchsige Alkoholiker herziehst!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht nett von Dir Jens wenn du über kleinwüchsige Alkoholiker herziehst!!!!




Genau, die haben auch Gefühle


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau, die haben auch Gefühle



Durst ist doch auch ein Gefühl -oder?


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

Marcus und du fragtest ob wir heute noch die 12000er Marke knacken .


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Durst ist doch auch ein Gefühl -oder?



Bestimmt!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Durst ist doch auch ein Gefühl -oder?



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher... Werde aber im Bett noch einmal drüber nachdenken.

GN8


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Marcus und du fragtest ob wir heute noch die 12000er Marke knacken .



Und dabei fehlte sogar noch unser kleiner Hesse!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

ZUFALL (!) , ...habe mich gerade eingeklinkt!


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und dabei fehlte sogar noch unser kleiner Hesse!



Der sitzt am Fluß und wäscht die Trikots!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und dabei fehlte sogar noch unser kleiner Hesse!


 
Ja wo ist der überhaupt?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der sitzt am Fluß und wäscht die Trikots!



Hat wohl gerade Feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich hab´Durst...





...ich auch. 
Hole oben gerade ´nen Kaffee. Sonst noch jemand was?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...ich auch.
> Hole oben gerade ´nen Kaffee. Sonst noch jemand was?



Ich nehme auch einen, aber sehe zu das der noch heiß ist wenn Du hier ankommst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der sitzt am Fluß und wäscht die Trikots!




Fast!! - Du bist gut!
Habe heute nach der Arbeit die Klamotten abgeholt und anprobiert.
War bis eben an dem schxxx Beach Cruiser...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch einen, aber sehe zu das der noch heiß ist wenn Du hier ankommst!




Ich geb´Alles!  _-  Wie zu Hause!_


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fast!! - Du bist gut!
> Habe heute nach der Arbeit die Klamotten abgeholt und anprobiert.
> War bis eben an dem schxxx Beach Cruiser...



Vielleicht solltest du die X bei den Wörtern Beach und Cruiser einsetzen!


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich geb´Alles!  _-  Wie zu Hause!_



Oweia, ich hab die schlimmsten Befürchtungen!


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du die X bei den Wörtern Beach und Cruiser einsetzen!



Warum denn? Weißt du wie die anderen Jungs vom Kurs gucken wenn Marco damit bei seinem Zumbastudio vorfährt?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du die X bei den Wörtern Beach und Cruiser einsetzen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Warum denn? Weißt du wie die anderen Jungs vom Kurs gucken wenn Marco damit bei seinem Zumbastudio vorfährt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Warum denn? Weißt du wie die anderen Jungs vom Kurs gucken wenn Marco damit bei seinem Zumbastudio vorfährt?!



Dann aber bitte mit Singlespeed!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...... Beach und Cruiser .......




Kurze Aufklärung:

Ein Bekannter besitzt bei Fulda eine alte Freizeitmühle mit Schulungsräumen und sonstigem Schnickschnack. 
Inzwischen richtig nobel und Anlaufstelle für Ausflüge von Banken, Versicherungen oder Chefs der Firma Würth, Festo.... 

Ein Hölländer Jung´ hat dort während des Aufenthalts sein Cruiser "repariert" und nun ist er futsch.
Alles mit dem Hammer bearbeitet, Gabelbrücke verdellert, Kettenblätter teils zersägt... und, und, und.... 
Der Bekannte möchte den Jungen mit dem reparierten Rad überraschen und hat mir dafür ein kostenloses WE auf dem Mühlengelände versprochen.
Mit meiner Madame natürlich. (Veikko, behalte deine Gedanken in Sachen _Spitzname_ jetzt für dich..   )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Zählt Zumba auch im WP?


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2012)

Freizeitmühle? 











Das mit dem Spitznamen fällt mir schon schwer.


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kurze Aufklärung:
> 
> Ein Bekannter besitzt bei Fulda eine alte Freizeitmühle mit Schulungsräumen und sonstigem Schnickschnack.
> Inzwischen richtig nobel und Anlaufstelle für Ausflüge von Banken, Versicherungen oder Chefs der Firma Würth, Festo....
> ...


 
Mit Absicht oder hatte er zwei linke Hände?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (Veikko, behalte deine Gedanken in Sachen _Spitzname_ jetzt für dich..   )



Los raus damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zählt Zumba auch im WP?



NEIN.... das zählt nur für Frauen

Hab mir doch noch ein Bierchen geholt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Mit Absicht oder hatte er zwei linke Hände?



Das war ein kleiner Pimpf. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ~12 Jahre...


Servus Cihan.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> NEIN.... das zählt nur für Frauen
> 
> Hab mir doch noch ein Bierchen geholt






Moin...  

Wann wolltest du nach WH kommen??????????????


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Pimpf. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ~12 Jahre...
> 
> 
> Servus Cihan.


 
Moin Marco, war ein Scherz . Das heißt der Täter ist ihm bekannt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco, war ein Scherz . Das heißt der Täter ist ihm bekannt?




Jup. Das Kind eines Stammgastes.


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Wann wolltest du nach WH kommen??????????????



Wir sollten ja auch noch irgendwie einen Termin finden!


----------



## cpprelude (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup. Das Kind eines Stammgastes.


 
Oh, da muß er das nächste mal aber viel Trinkgeld da lassen.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Wann wolltest du nach WH kommen??????????????



Tach

Ach, bei dem Kollegen geht es zZt privat drunter und drüber. Das muss ich mir nicht antun.... die Frau ist Brasilianerin und ganz schön Temperamentvoll Sieht zwar lecker aus, ist aber ein Donnerbesen.

Bei Dir alles OK?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Schleichwerbung

Wäre auch mal ein Treffpunkt für uns Jungs...!?

Mit Zumba vorm Frühstück am Teich - für die ganz starken Kerle...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ach, bei dem Kollegen geht es zZt privat drunter und drüber. Das muss ich mir nicht antun.... die Frau ist Brasilianerin und ganz schön Temperamentvoll *Sieht zwar lecker aus, ist aber ein Donnerbesen*.
> 
> Bei Dir alles OK?



Is´ja wie daheim!?! 

Sonst alles unverändert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Is´ja wie daheim!?!
> 
> Sonst alles unverändert....




Ja, ja... irgendwie überall das Gleiche!

Solche Landgasthöfe finde ich toll

Gibt es dort auch Bauch, Beine, Po und Maniküre..?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ja, ja... irgendwie überall das Gleiche!
> 
> Solche Landgasthöfe finde ich toll
> 
> Gibt es dort auch Bauch, Beine, Po und Maniküre..?



Was willst Du denn damit? Mach doch lieber Ti...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn damit? Mach doch lieber Ti...



Geil, den Film gibt es morgen auf der Rolle.. Großartig!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Geil, den Film gibt es morgen auf der Rolle.. Großartig!



Welcher Film war das nochmal?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Männersache mit Mario Barth


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Stimmt! 

..muss gerade an _Nußloch_ denken...


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Nußloch da stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nußloch da stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch



Ebenfalls Mario B.   Dort gibt´s doch Handtaschen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2012)

Bin weg.  

Gute Nacht.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. November 2012)

Ich auch... GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2012)

"Morgen".


----------



## maddda (8. November 2012)

Mooin


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2012)

ihr alter spam verrein!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr alter spam verrein!



Moin moin moin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2012)

der ist schon lange rum! die sonne ist schon so gut wie ueber den kandel rueber... der 2. kaffee ist getrunken, 2 comits hab ich au scho gemacht... solangsam wird es zeit zu schauen, was es heute mittag gibt


----------



## unocz (8. November 2012)

Moin


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der ist schon lange rum! die sonne ist schon so gut wie ueber den kandel rueber... der 2. kaffee ist getrunken, 2 comits hab ich au scho gemacht... solangsam wird es zeit zu schauen, was es heute mittag gibt



Alter Hektiker!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2012)

neeee! ich will um 4 hier raus sein


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neeee! ich will um 4 hier raus sein



Heute Abend ist auch wieder Nightride angesagt. Hoffentlich ohne einen Unfall wie am Dienstag Abend!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2012)

uiii... was macht ihr denn?
ich muss/will halt immer um 18uhr @home sein, dass ich von meinem kleinen auch noch was habe.
daher bin ich so um 7 @work...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. November 2012)

ich war heut schon um 0530 @work...möchte ja dann auch wieder ne runde drehn.


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Dienstag Abend beim Nightride hat ein ausgewachsender Dachs den Forstweg von rechts nach links gekreuzt. Der war so schnell und plötzlich vor mir aufgetaucht das ich nicht ausweichen konnte und der mir ins Bike gelaufen ist.

Ich habe ihn dann mit dem HR-Laufrad überrollt so das es dieses um einige Zentimeter nach links versetzt hat. Mit ein wenig Glück konnte ich dann einen Sturz vermeiden was mir beim VR bestimmt nicht gelückt wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. November 2012)

man jens!!!!! Was produzierst du da eigentlich immer bei deinen ausfahrten??

Das nächste mal taucht noch nen bär auf.


----------



## InoX (8. November 2012)

ist dem Dachs was passiert?


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ist dem Dachs was passiert?



Na bei Jens seinem Gewicht ist der Dachs sicherlich hinüber!


----------



## maddda (8. November 2012)

Hier passieren erstaunlich viele Wildunfälle in letzter Zeit Es scheint eine Verschwörung im gange zu sein:O Illuminaten gegen die Etwrler oO


----------



## onkel_doc (8. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier passieren erstaunlich viele Wildunfälle in letzter Zeit Es scheint eine Verschwörung im gange zu sein:O Illuminaten gegen die Etwrler oO


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2012)

ich hab am dienstag auch fast ein reh umgenietet


----------



## maddda (8. November 2012)

Annahme bestätigt. Ich bin die Tage auch ner Fliege begegnet



....Den komische Greifvogel nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. November 2012)

Eure Strichliste:





meine Strichliste:


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich war heut schon um 0530 @_wor_k...möchte ja dann auch wieder ne runde drehn.



Da bin ich gerade ins Bett gestiegen 

Wollte nur mal "hallo" sagen. Leg mich jetzt wieder hin, die eine Veranstaltung in der Uni heute morgen hat gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ist dem Dachs was passiert?



Der ist in den seitlichen Graben gepurzelt, hat sich kurz durchgeschüttelt und anschließend getrollt.


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na bei Jens seinem Gewicht ist der Dachs sicherlich hinüber!



Alter sächsisch-braunschweiger Sack!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2012)

Jetzt erstmal auf zur Schnitzel Flat-Rate ins Café del Sol. Hunger hab ich 

Lasst doch mal die ganzen Waldtiere in Ruhe! Ich hatte am WE die Ehre mit einem Rotmilan zu gleiten. Er ist einfach 5m vor mir den Weg entlang geflogen bis er sich irgendwann auf einen Baum gesetzt hat. 
Beeindruckendes Tier


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der ist in den seitlichen Graben gepurzelt, hat sich kurz durchgeschüttelt und anschließend getrollt.



Also bei einem Dachs hätte ich schon damit gerechnet, dass er zum Gegenangriff übergeht.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal auf zur Schnitzel Flat-Rate ins Café del Sol. Hunger hab ich



Das könnte ich auch vertragen... Seit Mitte Juli habe ich 2 Mal wirklich Fleisch gegessen, sonst immer nur Wurst... Wird mal wieder Zeit.

Sooo, da mir die Hanseln von dem Orthopäden, bei dem ich um einen Termin im Dezemer gebeten hatte, nicht geantwortet haben, hat hat mir meine Freundin kurzerhand telefonisch einen Termin gemacht und damit geht es Mitte Dezember in die nächste Runde Ich vs. Knie. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen...


----------



## InoX (8. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sooo, da mir die Hanseln von dem Orthopäden, bei dem ich um einen Termin im Dezemer gebeten hatte, nicht geantwortet haben, hat hat mir meine Freundin kurzerhand telefonisch einen Termin gemacht und damit geht es Mitte Dezember in die nächste Runde Ich vs. Knie. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen...



ich würde ja an deiner Stelle die 12h Dm abwarten und danach zum Arzt gehen. Nicht dass die noch sagen du sollst das nicht fahren und ich steh dann alleine da.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2012)

Die 12 h würde ich nicht fahren, ohne vorher beim Arzt gewesen zu sein. Mir Ruhe zu verschreiben, kann er eh vergessen, das hatte ich jetzt die letzten Monate genug. Falls wieder irgend so ein Unsinn wie Ultraschall-Behandlung kommt, gibt's 'ne Bandage, die die Kniescheibe in Position hält. Das wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. November 2012)

Nabend Männer`


----------



## hhninja81 (8. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Nabend Männer`



Nabend Matze


----------



## unocz (8. November 2012)

hi markus,
manche wochen ziehen sich extrem lang, ein glück das morgen freitag ist


----------



## hhninja81 (8. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hi markus,
> manche wochen ziehen sich extrem lang, ein glück das morgen freitag ist



mit C bitte 

Das sag ich Dir, morgen den Tag noch schaffen und dann ist WOCHENENDE

Neues Bild


----------



## unocz (8. November 2012)

jajaja sorry marcus,

ja das bild ist das maskottchen der uci


----------



## onkel_doc (8. November 2012)

Besser als lance


----------



## unocz (8. November 2012)

Wollte eigentlich Nen neues von lance aber das polarisiert dann doch zu sehr


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2012)

Markus,

was fürn Sattel ist dass denn überhaupt auf dem Drössiger? 
Kann man auf keinem der Bilder richtig erkennen, ein SLR? Nö,ne?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2012)

hab gerade gesehen, das die gebote fuer meinen oldschool kram net soo schlecht liegen... ich glaub das koennte fuer nen crosser frameset reichen... dann heist es ade rr 

jetzt aber erstmal ne runde hans zimmer : the rock + nen leckeren roten + ne runde bf3!

morgen ist ruhetag!


----------



## BENDERR (8. November 2012)

n'abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2012)

Guten Abend, die Herren!




unocz schrieb:


> hi markus,
> manche wochen ziehen sich extrem lang, ein glück das morgen freitag ist



Hi Matthias!

Ganz meine Meinung!!  




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Eure Strichliste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo nimmst du bloß immer die Bilder zum Thema her....


----------



## unocz (8. November 2012)

n8 @LL


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Nix los hier Heute?

Dann mache ich mal für Christian eine kurze Auflistung meiner derzeitigen Bikes:

29er Carbon:



29er Alu:



26er Carbon mit dem Rahmen und der unten abgebildeten Ausstattung:





26" Alu:



Carbon Fully 26"  #1 :



Carbon Fully #2  (immer noch mit dem Katastrophenfotio mit falsch eingesetztem Laufrad):



Tallboy LTc:



Allmountain 26" #1 :



Allmountain 26" #2 :



Tourenfully 29" (steht schon im Keller, jedoch noch ohne Originalfoto):



Zaskar 1:



Zaskar 2:



Renner 1:



Renner 2:



Crosser:



Trekking (hier hab ich auch kein Originalfoto gefunden):



Randonneur:




Und dann habe ich noch folgende Rahmen:
LST Carbon:



Xizang:



LTS:



On One:




Ich glaub das ich da nichts vergessen habe!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> n8 @LL



N8 Matze!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2012)

Puuuh... Danke 
So viele XT und XTR Kurbeln...
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du so ein schickes Zaskar (das rote) und einen Xizang Rahmen hast.


----------



## maddda (8. November 2012)

Wahnsinn

Sag mal hast du eigentlich iwas mit Univega zu tun? Ne leichte Tendenz zu der Marke fällt ja auf


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Puuuh... Danke
> So viele XT und XTR Kurbeln...
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du so ein schickes Zaskar (das rote) und einen Xizang Rahmen hast.



Ich hab halt auch was für alte Rahmen über. Für den Xizang und das LTS Carbon habe ich auch bereits fast alle Teile zum Aufbau zusammen.

Und der weiße Zaskar war ursprünglich in inkblue (voellig geniale Farbe!) und an der Kettenstrebe durch Chainsucks komplett zerschossen das sogar Löcher in der Kettenstrebe waren. Von daher habe ich dem einen alternativen Aufbau gegönnt.


----------



## maddda (8. November 2012)

So ich bin dann mal Pennen bis morgen jungs


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> 
> Sag mal hast du eigentlich iwas mit Univega zu tun? Ne leichte Tendenz zu der Marke fällt ja auf



Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher?



Sicherlich zufall. Rainer Zufall


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> . Rainer Zufall



Wer ist das? Muss ich den kennen?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2012)

Weilt scheinbar nicht unter den ETWRlern


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weilt scheinbar nicht unter den ETWRlern



Ach so, dann ist er auch nicht wichtig!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2012)

N8


----------



## reddevil72 (9. November 2012)

Moin, Abend u N8!

Jens, Dein Fuhrpark ist unglaublich!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Moin, Abend u N8!
> 
> Jens, Dein Fuhrpark ist unglaublich!!!
> 
> ...



Dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen.... 

Jens, darf ich dein Sohn sein?

GN8


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. November 2012)

Jens, wieviel wiegt dein 29er Carbon?


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jens, wieviel wiegt dein 29er Carbon?



Ein paar Krümel unter 10 Kilo, etwa 9,8.


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Moin, Abend u N8!
> 
> Jens, Dein Fuhrpark ist unglaublich!!!
> 
> ...



Ein paar sollen jetzt aber weg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ein paar Krümel unter 10 Kilo, etwa 9,8.


Ah, danke.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2012)

naja... fuer mich waere da zu viel redundanz dabei... sprich da koennte  einiges gehen 

ich hab nur mein epic, mein zaboo und mein rennrad. dazu das rad meiner frau und bald lukes laufrad  ach jaaaa, der single trailer!

mir reicht es eigentlich, wenn ich ein wettkampf rad, ein trainingsbike und ein rennrad habe. alles was da drueber geht, ist mir zu viel aufwand, finanziell sowie von der wartung.

edit: ok... ein kantenklatscher waere noch ne sache... aber da war ich auch schon 2-3x dran. habe aber beschlossen, das ich leider nicht noch die zeit habe n-mal pro jahr in bike park zu gehen. und wo anderst brauch ich den net...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... fuer mich waere da zu viel redundanz dabei... sprich da koennte  einiges gehen
> 
> ich hab nur mein epic, mein zaboo und mein rennrad. dazu das rad meiner frau und bald lukes laufrad  ach jaaaa, der single trailer!
> 
> ...


Muss trotzdem geil sein, in den Keller zu gehen und sich die Frage stellen zu können: "Hmmm, welches Bike nehme ich denn _heute_?"




Mir wäre die riesige Anzahl Bikes auch zu viel.

Allein schon der Raum, den sie einnehmen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2012)

ja,...das schon. aber irgendwann kommt man dann an den punkt: nimm ich das... ne da ist xxx... ok dann das... ne da ist xxx... been there done that...

aber ei npaar huebsche sind scho dabei... ist das xizang ein stahl?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,...das schon. *aber irgendwann kommt man dann an den punkt: nimm ich das... ne da ist xxx... ok dann das... ne da ist xxx... *been there done that...
> 
> aber ei npaar huebsche sind scho dabei... ist das xizang ein stahl?


Hattest du auch x-Bikes, ja?


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen....
> 
> Jens, darf ich dein Sohn sein?
> 
> GN8



Du bist mir in der Getränkeversorgung zu teuer!

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. November 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,...das schon. aber irgendwann kommt man dann an den punkt: nimm ich das... ne da ist xxx... ok dann das... ne da ist xxx... been there done that...
> 
> aber ei npaar huebsche sind scho dabei... ist das xizang ein stahl?



Ich Fahr doch nur XX am 29er!

Und das Xizang ist ein Klassiker von GT aus Titan! Der Team-Rahmen wurde meines Wissens ausschließlich im Jahr 99 komplett in weiß lackiert und ist somit nicht so häufig in D anzufinden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2012)

ich hatte mehr als jetzt... aber net die dimensionen  
wettkampfrad, trainingsrad, starrbike, rennrad, classic rad... im zuge der umstellung auf 29er hab ich dann aus 3bikes 2 gemacht und das classic rad wird gerade verschrubbelt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2012)

ich weis das der nurmal aus titan ist... aber meines wissens nach gab es da auch was mit stahl...
richtig! guggst du hier da gab es sogar ne version mit titan hauptrahmen und stahl hinterbau.
ich weis noch, als ich 96 bei nem rennen war und regina marunde mit nem gaaanz komsichen zaskar ankam... das zaskar war dann ein xizang!


----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2012)

krasser shit!
DAS wäre mir auch zu viel. ich würd mich da lieber an sascha orientieren.. 1x wettkampfrad, 1x trainingsrad, 1x rennrad und vl noch 1x stadtschlampe 

Moin übrigens! 
ich schwing mich gleich aufs rad.. hätte heut eigntl trainingsfrei, aber hab das training von morgen vorgezogen, weil ich am WE auf trainerlehrgang bin und dann nicht aufs rad komme


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis das der nurmal aus titan ist... aber meines wissens nach gab es da auch was mit stahl...
> richtig! guggst du hier da gab es sogar ne version mit titan hauptrahmen und stahl hinterbau.
> ich weis noch, als ich 96 bei nem rennen war und regina marunde mit nem gaaanz komsichen zaskar ankam... das zaskar war dann ein xizang!



Das stimmt schon das in den Anfangszeiten zum Teil auch Stahl verbaut war. Aber Ende der 90er war der nur noch aus komplett Titan zu erwerben.


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> krasser shit!
> DAS wäre mir auch zu viel. ich würd mich da lieber an sascha orientieren.. 1x wettkampfrad, 1x trainingsrad, 1x rennrad und vl noch 1x stadtschlampe
> 
> Moin übrigens!
> ich schwing mich gleich aufs rad.. hätte heut eigntl trainingsfrei, aber hab das training von morgen vorgezogen, weil ich am WE auf trainerlehrgang bin und dann nicht aufs rad komme



Ich denke das ich Heute nachmittag noch so 2-3 Stunden aufs Rad komme und Heute Abend geht es dann auf ein Klassentreffen!


----------



## InoX (9. November 2012)

ich denke ich werde heute auch noch eine runde fahren. Mal schaun was meine Freundin dazu sagt. Vielleicht geh ich aber auch auf die Rolle. Draußen ists genauso langweilig, dafür aber auch noch kalt und dreckig und langweilig.


----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

Moooin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2012)

Moin!

Ich bin da eher ein wenig neidisch, ich hätte gern so viel auswahl und müsste bei Defekt nicht die Räder zwischen Möhnesee und Dortmund hin und her schieben.
Trotzdem würde ich den Fuhrpark etwas beschränken und meine Räder anders auswählen.

Das Tallboy und den Renner würde  ich aber auch so übernehmen


----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

Schon geil

Gut ein bisschen mehr auswahl hab ich hier auch, da mein Vater und ich uns gegenseitig auch Räder leihen, aber der Fuhrpark von ohneworte is der hammer.


Mein Rahmen is überigens im Zustellfahrzeug und sollte dann endlich heute ankommen....ich bin schon total aufgeregt Zum glück fällt meine einzige Vorlesung heute aus und ich bin zu Hause


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Schon geil
> 
> Gut ein bisschen mehr auswahl hab ich hier auch, da mein Vater und ich uns gegenseitig auch Räder leihen, aber der Fuhrpark von ohneworte is der hammer.
> 
> ...




Der Rest meiner Familie hat leider keinen echten Fuhrpark. 
Das BMX meines Bruders hab ich leider beim dritten Mal fahren kaputt gemacht. Ich hatte gerade raus wie man aufs HR springt, wollte antreten - zack -  Freilauf kaputt und ich trete ins leere.
Ordentlich auf die Klappe gelegt und fette Narben im Schienbein.

Ein halbes Jahr später wurde das Rad repariert verkauft.

Dann erwarten wir schon mal Foddos


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Schon geil
> 
> Gut ein bisschen mehr auswahl hab ich hier auch, da mein Vater und ich uns gegenseitig auch Räder leihen, aber der Fuhrpark von ohneworte is der hammer.
> 
> ...



Hätte auch nix gegen die ganzen Bikes (selbst wenn es Univega sind )
aber am Ende läuft es dann ja doch meist auf das Eine heraus, dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend. Ich finde mich damit ab _ein_ ganz Hartes, _ein_ Hartes, _ein_ Weiches, _eines_ mit nur einem Gang und _eines _mit großen Rädern zu haben. Das kann ich dann durch die Verschiedenheit auch noch irgendwie rechtfertigen. 

Mein blöder Rahmen liegt seit der Ablieferung am Mittwoch immer noch dort auf dem Postamt, laut Sendungsverfolgung, ist wohl hinter nen Schrank gerutscht!!! 

P.S. Habt ihr schon mal die Scheune mit den Schuhen von Jens seiner Frau gesehen?!


----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

Mein Rahmen hat auch lange gebraucht. Mittwoch morgens(letzte Woche) hat mein Vater das Geld überwiesen und der kommt heute wohl erst.

Lag wohl dadran, dass die Post nicht damit klargekommen ist, dass da kein Feiertag wa, wo der Rahmen rausgegangen ist und an der Umstrukturierung von der Poststelle in Bremen. Auf jedenfall war der Händler auch schon leicht von der Post entnervt und hat mir erstmal sein Leid geklagt



> P.S. Habt ihr schon mal die Scheune mit den Schuhen von Jens seiner Frau gesehen?!



Ne  So schlimm ?


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde heute auch noch eine runde fahren. Mal schaun was meine Freundin dazu sagt. Vielleicht geh ich aber auch auf die Rolle. Draußen ists genauso langweilig, dafür aber auch noch kalt und dreckig und langweilig.



Wieso ist das draußen langweilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Markus,
> 
> was fürn Sattel ist dass denn überhaupt auf dem Drössiger?
> Kann man auf keinem der Bilder richtig erkennen, ein SLR? Nö,ne?



Moin Veikko,

das ist ein stinknormaler Gel Flow (keine Ahnung welcher genau). 

Gruß 

Ach ja.... WOCHENENDE


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Schon geil
> 
> Gut ein bisschen mehr auswahl hab ich hier auch, da mein Vater und ich uns gegenseitig auch Räder leihen, aber der Fuhrpark von ohneworte is der hammer.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube bei mir ging das mit dem Lackieren und der Beschaffung sowie dem Aufbau des Renners schneller als die Zustellung Deines Rahmens!


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso ist das draußen langweilig?



Warst Du noch nie in der Potsdamer Ecke?

Nein, ich denke dass er meint wenns draußen grau und ungemütlich ist kann er lieber drin bleiben. Also ich fahr auch lieber bei Minus zehn Grad und  Schnee wenn die Sonne scheint als bei so nem trüben Aufguss!


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> das ist ein stinknormaler *Gel Flow* (keine Ahnung welcher genau).
> 
> ...



Bezahlt den Sattel die Krankenkasse?
Dachte schon Du antwortest NIE mehr drauf.


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Habt ihr schon mal die Scheune mit den Schuhen von Jens seiner Frau gesehen?!



Hat ja ein wenig gedauert bis ich den geschnallt habe! Ich habe doch vom vielen Posten mit Marco nicht die hessische Mentalität von ihm übernommen?


----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2012)

mhh.. also ich fand die zwei stunden heut morgen bei trüben wetter und sicht ca. 100m besser als zwei stunden auf der rolle zu kurbeln..
war aber auch nicht wirklich kalt.. 7°C


----------



## hhninja81 (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bezahlt den Sattel die Krankenkasse?
> Dachte schon Du antwortest NIE mehr drauf.



Ne, den hat meine Ex gekauft.... Die hat sich immer Sorgen um die Familienplanung gemacht und der Verkäufer hat ihr den Sattel empfohlen


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Warst Du noch nie in der Potsdamer Ecke?
> 
> Nein, ich denke dass er meint wenns draußen grau und ungemütlich ist kann er lieber drin bleiben. Also ich fahr auch lieber bei Minus zehn Grad und  Schnee wenn die Sonne scheint als bei so nem trüben Aufguss!



Dann soll er doch beim Jauch durch den Garten fahren, dann wird es bestimmt aufregend!

Ansonsten sehe ich das genauso und fahre aber trotzdem lieber auch bei trüben Wetter draußen, was nachher auch noch so passieren wird!


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, den hat meine Ex gekauft.... Die hat sich immer Sorgen um die Familienplanung gemacht und der Verkäufer hat ihr den Sattel empfohlen



Wer lässt sich denn von der (Ex) Frau nen Sattel kaufen?! 
Schick ihn ihr hinterher!!!!


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat ja ein wenig gedauert bis ich den geschnallt habe! Ich habe doch vom vielen Posten mit Marco nicht die hessische Mentalität von ihm übernommen?



Naja, aber ich habe mir das bildlich so schön vorgestellt, wie ihr euch mit glänzenden Augen begegnet - sie auf dem Weg zur Schuhscheune und du auf dem Weg durch die Bikekeller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

Der Postmann war da







Das Blau sieht aufm Bild irgendwie viel heller aus


   @ohneworte

Du als Univegaexperte. Weisst du was fürn integrierter Steuersatz da rein gehört?

Gibt ja 36 Grad und 45 Grad so wie ich das verstanden hab... Hab hier einen FSA rumliegen da steht 36*45 drauf...Passt das?


----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2012)

sieht gut aus. was wiegt er?
lässt du den rahmen so oder wird der noch entlackt? die teile vom poison würden ja garnicht dazu passen..


----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

Werde den so lassen. Mmn passen die Sachen vom Posion ganz gut dadran, weil das Blau wie gesagt viel dunkler ist...und rot gibbet an dem ja auch.Mit Blau Eloxal würde mir der aufbau überhaupt nicht gefallen, weil sich dann unter Garantie das Blaue elox mit dem ganz dunklen Blau vom Rahmen beist.

Wiegen tut er 1511gr. Halt relativ schwer. Ist aber größe 48.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Draußen ists genauso langweilig, dafür aber auch noch kalt und dreckig und langweilig.



Erst dachte ich, dass es doch nirgends so langweilig sein kann wie auf der Rolle. Aber dann ist mir eingefallen, was du meinst: es ist so langweilig draußen, weil du keinen gutaussehenden Begleiter auf einem blauen Cannondale bei dir hast 

Ach ja, das Univega sieht recht schick aus, muss ich sagen!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2012)

Hübsch ist er ja, aber echt verdammt schwer. Dafür wohl bombproof


----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

Is auf jedenfall leichter als der Poison

Sieht aber echt verdammt stabil aus


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Der Postmann war da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf alle Fälle sollte ein FSA Orbit da reinpassen. Ich hatte vor einer Woche sogar noch einen passenden hier liegen...


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Is auf jedenfall leichter als der Poison
> 
> Sieht aber echt verdammt stabil aus



Der Rahmen hat mich auch zu Zeiten von knapp 110 Kg nie im Stich gelassen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2012)

Jiha! Das ganze classic zeug weg. Jetzt warte ich noch bis das geld da ist, dann geh ich das thema crosser vllt an 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. November 2012)

> Auf alle Fälle sollte ein FSA Orbit da reinpassen. Ich hatte vor einer Woche sogar noch einen passenden hier liegen...



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a64310/orbit-i-integrated-1-1-8-36%B0-45%B0.html?mfid=118


Hat die gleichen Lagerbezeichnungen wie der Fsa, den ich hier hab...Sollte gehen wa?


Mir war auch wichitg, dass das Radl zuverlässig is. Wird ja haupsächlich bei längeren Rennen eingesetzt werden und soll ja net nur zum angucken rumstehen....


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jiha! Das ganze classic zeug weg. Jetzt warte ich noch bis das geld da ist, dann geh ich das thema crosser vllt an
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.




Ich werde wohl morgen die 1-Fach KeFü bestellen und den Disc-Crosser angehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2012)

Meiner wird wohl klassisch mit cantis bestueckt,... Aber ich hab halt noch einen satz 900er xtr da. Die waren auf dem bike schon hammer!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

*wochenende !!!!!!*


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> *wochenende !!!!!!*




JAU!

Gleich erstmal ordentlich auf die größte Innenstadtkirmes Europas


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2012)

wie geil!

ist soest war ich vor 2 oder 3 jahren mal.
da geht was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2012)

Jop! 
Das kann ich mir am Wochenende eben doch nicht entgehen lassen.

Sonntag dann noch mal gemütlich, na ihr wisst schon mit wem. Anschließend das neue Tattoo bestaunen & so


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jop!
> Das kann ich mir am Wochenende eben doch nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> Sonntag dann noch mal gemütlich, na ihr wisst schon mit wem. Anschließend das neue Tattoo bestaunen* & so *



 Was meinst du denn damit? Erzähl mal!


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren


----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2012)

machst dann mal paar  schnappschüsse vom neuen tattoo!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. November 2012)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

*Guten Abend...*






ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat ja ein wenig gedauert bis ich den geschnallt habe! *Ich habe doch vom vielen Posten mit Marco nicht die hessische Mentalität von ihm übernommen?*



 Was habe ich denn jetzt schon wieder verbockt, bzw. damit zu tun?????????? 
Und wie ist denn die hessische Mentalität genau? Erzähl mal! 


Bekommst trotzdem  ein _*Hallo*_! 



unocz schrieb:


> *wochenende !!!!!!*



Endlich! Fühle mich wie Robinson Crusoe  -  immer auf der Suche nach _Freitag_!       _*lach*_

Das werden die Jungspunte  (  ) hier aber nicht kennnen..., oder!?



unocz schrieb:


> würde mich*** jetzt aber auch mal interessieren



***  ..._uns_...




Btw, Matthias, was ist mit deinem Benutzerbild passiert??


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Guten Abend...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso, der Charakter des Avatars hat sich doch nicht geändert - und das zählt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> Wieso, der Charakter des Avatars hat sich doch nicht geändert - und das zählt!




Das stimmt! Haste Recht!   Habe auch nix anderes behauptet, mein Lieber...


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

*Ich brauch übrigens noch den Tipp mit dem Rahmenhohlraumkonservierungswachs!!!*

*MARCO!*


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

hi marco,

das hat sich ganz von allein geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ich brauch übrigens noch den Tipp mit dem Rahmenhohlraumkonservierungswachs!!!*
> 
> *MARCO!*



Stimmt ja!
Ähm, glaube hier stand auch was vernünftiges zu diesem Thema....
Aber ich bleibe am Ball!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543641



unocz schrieb:


> hi marco,
> 
> das hat sich ganz von allein geändert



Ahhhhhso!  Jo, passiert hier öfters... 

Komm, jetzt wo du schon mal wieder hier bist, poste doch mal wieder ein Pic von deiner "Weißen Versuchung"..  
Hast´s doch noch!?


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja!
> Ähm, glaube hier stand auch was vernünftiges zu diesem Thema....
> Aber ich bleibe am Ball!
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Sag mal, warum sehen deine Zitate immer so komisch aus - wo drückst du denn rum?????


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt ja!
> Ähm, glaube hier stand auch was vernünftiges zu diesem Thema....
> Aber ich bleibe am Ball!
> 
> ...









natürlich hab ich es noch, auch wenn es mich nur noch zur arbeit trägt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

War heute mal 2h unterwegs.
Habe aber nur für die Lampenmontage angehalten - wollte mit meiner Stirn nicht auskühlen, frieren....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> natürlich hab ich es noch, auch wenn es mich nur noch zur arbeit trägt



MMn DAS schönste Cube....  
Habe ich mich neulich schon gefragt.... Was arbeitest du eigentlich - grob - ? Falls ich fragen darf? Handwerk, Büro.... 

VG


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sag mal, warum sehen deine Zitate immer so komisch aus - wo drückst du denn rum?????



Sag ich dir erst wenn ich dass mit dem Wachs weiß!!!!!


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

@marco 
Im Büro , Verkauf und Kundenberatung / Kundenbetreuungn,
.......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sag ich dir erst wenn ich dass mit dem Wachs weiß!!!!!



 *Erpressung!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> @marco
> Im Büro , Verkauf und Kundenberatung / Kundenbetreuungn,
> .......



Ah, okay!  
_Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu persönlich!?_


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

hahaha nene wenns zu persönlich wird dann sag Ichs schon


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

Ich frag mich gerade was zu persönlich wäre ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Vieles.....! 
Meinte nur, ...weil dein Job geht mich/uns ja eigentlich nix an!

Btw, ist unser schweizer Jens eigentlich wirklich ein Doc????


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2012)

Wieviel irgendwer verdient, wäre wohl zu persönlich 
Das Cube ist übrigens so ziemlich das einzige Rad, dass trotz viel weiß gut aussieht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieviel irgendwer verdient, wäre wohl zu persönlich
> Das Cube ist übrigens so ziemlich das einzige Rad, dass trotz viel weiß gut aussieht.



z.B.... genau.


Moin Christian!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2012)

Mahlzeit, Marco!


----------



## unocz (9. November 2012)

Ja das wäre schon zu persönlich,
Danke für die Blumen, auf das Rad bin ich auch irgendwie immer noch stolz


----------



## InoX (9. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vieles.....!
> Meinte nur, ...weil dein Job geht mich/uns ja eigentlich nix an!
> 
> Btw, ist unser schweizer Jens eigentlich wirklich ein Doc????



Glaube nicht. Reddevil ist einer wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Mahlzeit*, Marco!




Fällt mir ein, meinen Hunger habe ich auch iwie übergangen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube nicht. Reddevil ist einer wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche.



Hi Philipp!

Okeeeeeey...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Hier mal mein Haustrail. 
1x/ Tour nehme ich ihn mit.      

_(Achtung Vorlage! Gleich müsste Veikko sich melden....    )
_


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

Nein, der meldet sich immer nur wenn keiner damit rechnet. 
Von hinten durch die Brust! 
Außerdem muss der sich durch 52 Seiten lesen weil er von nem Freund im Stich gelassen wurde!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein, der meldet sich immer nur wenn keiner damit rechnet.
> Von hinten durch die Brust!
> Außerdem muss der sich durch 52 Seiten lesen weil er von nem *Freund* im Stich gelassen wurde!!!!




Knall ihn ab!!  


Liest sich aber gut...


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 1. Knall ihn ab!!
> 
> 
> 2. Liest sich aber gut...



Ja, zu 1.
Ja, zu 2. 

Und geile Bikes dabei! Frage mich schon seit Tagen welche Farben zu Teal passen. Schwarz wäre langweilig, silber auch. Gold, Gelb, Orange, Weiß?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2012)

Ich bin raus. Schlaft gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (10. November 2012)

Guten Abend und Gute Nacht!
Morgen gehts in aller frühe zum Trainerlehrgang..


----------



## maddda (10. November 2012)

So bin wieder zu Hause. War mit nen paar Freunden im Casino Ein bissl selbst spielen und Leute gucken


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Guten Abend...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch ein Moin!

Und näheres möchtest Du gar nicht wissen!


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Haustrail.
> 1x/ Tour nehme ich ihn mit.
> 
> _(Achtung Vorlage! Gleich müsste Veikko sich melden....    )
> _



Wann hast Du mal Zeit einem Flachländer aus Niedersachsen diesen Trail vorzuführen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, zu 1.
> Ja, zu 2.
> *
> Und geile Bikes dabei! Frage mich schon seit Tagen welche Farben zu Teal passen. Schwarz wäre langweilig, silber auch. Gold, Gelb, Orange, Weiß?*



Kein schwarz und kein silber. Guck mal bei Best-Bike-Parts, die haben div. Artikel farblich sortiert...
Weiß oder mal was mit Elox. 
Orange, purple oder so.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wann hast Du mal Zeit einem Flachländer aus Niedersachsen diesen Trail vorzuführen?



Mit Absprache und etwas Vorlaufzeit richte ich mich ganz nach dir!   
Aber erst nach der OP!!
Im Sommer macht´s natürlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Haustrail.
> 1x/ Tour nehme ich ihn mit.
> 
> _(Achtung Vorlage! Gleich müsste Veikko sich melden....    )_


 

Moin, sieht gemütlich aus die strecke

Zur frage ob ich nen doc bin...NEIN
ICh arbeite bei der schweizer bundesverwaltung und bilde neue und weiterbildende in bestimmten sachen aus...pssssst streng geheim.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

Moin Jens!  







So früh wach???


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2012)

jep, geh gleich in die garage. hab nen whisky lenker für mein alti beim importör gestern abend abgeholt. Schon geil wenn du so nen mann in der nähe hast der alles von thomson, chris king, salsa, knolly u.s.w bei sich hat

Es ist aber auch immer schwierig dann zu widerstehen...

Neue reifen werden auch noch aufgezogen. Der kleine von mir ist noch am schlafen udn freundin ist arbeiten gegangen. Sie is ja nen doc für tiere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn er denn im Geheimauftrag unterwegs ist!

Moin!


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

moin zusammen.
mmmh dauerregen :/


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2012)

so, das zeugs ist montiert.

Scheizz tubless-montage. Bei 29er funzt das ned so gut mit ner patronelatexschlauch wieder rein und gut ist.

Habs no ned geschaft nen kompressor zu kaufen.

Hab jetzt mal trotz den guten ratschlägen von sascha (duck und weg)den nobby vorne beim alti montiert. erster eindruck um den block ist ned mal so schlecht. Rollen tut er normal für mich. Muss das ding dann aber mal richtig testen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen.
> mmmh dauerregen :/



Mach nichts in Gang, hier ist noch trocken und ich will nachher noch ne Runde aufs Bike!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2012)

ja, ein kleiner kompressor ist ne feine sache. ich hab so ein 50euro teil vom penny.

jaja der nobi... viel spass mit  vorher mach ich mir nen hans dampf drauf

hier ist mal wieder feinstes piss wetter. gerade der frau das rad fuer die rolle hochgetragen (gibt das winterpokal punkte?)

ich hoffe heute mittag wird das besser. der plan sagt 2h und morgen 2,5h...


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Moin!
Ich konnte gar nicht ausschlafen weil mir die blöde Sonne ins Gesicht schien. Musste aber eh raus damit ich die Post nicht verpasse denn sonst hätte ich den jetzt nicht auf dem Sofa.





War mir zwar nicht mehr sooo sicher ob ich DEN wollte da es eigentlich eher der Scandal sein sollte. Doch wenn ich ihn jetzt so sehe könnte es doch was mit uns werden.
Der NN ist der übelste Reifen den ich je gefahren bin, der ist immer für ne Überraschung gut wenns um die Kurve geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich konnte gar nicht ausschlafen weil mir die blöde Sonne ins Gesicht schien. Musste aber eh raus damit ich die Post nicht verpasse denn sonst hätte ich den jetzt nicht auf dem Sofa.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schöner rahmen. Gefällt mir. 
Das der nobby zu plötzlichem ausbrechen^neigt, weiss man aber ned erst beim 29er. Schon beim 26er wars so für mich. Lange supe rgripp und dann plötzlich...
Das bin ich mir gewöhnt und hab ne gute fahrtechnik

Ich muss mich halt wirklich immer selber davon überzeugen. Ansonsten hätte ich schon einiges nicht machen dürfen. Nicht alles geht gut aber vieles...

also jungs, bis später, geh mal radl fahrn. Bei uns feucht aber jetzt kein regen mehr. Ich lass mal mein steelecht ausm stall...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2012)

Moin zusammen


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schöner rahmen. Gefällt mir.
> Das der nobby zu plötzlichem ausbrechen^neigt, weiss man aber ned erst beim 29er. Schon beim 26er wars so für mich. Lange supe rgripp und dann plötzlich...
> Das bin ich mir gewöhnt und hab ne gute fahrtechnik
> 
> ...



Ich fahre jetzt auch los!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2012)

Woah ist das am Ende der Tour schnell dunkel geworden. Da hat echt ne Funzel gefehlt 


EDIT: Der On-One ist doch richtig hübsch?! Weiß gar nicht was du hast


----------



## InoX (10. November 2012)

Finde den onone auch seeehr schön.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2012)

On one macht scho schoene radels...

Nach der starrbike runde mit 2.0er raceking ist der crosser wieder in weite ferne gerueckt... Fuer was? 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Finde den onone auch seeehr schön.



Der ist eine sehr schöne Basis!


----------



## maddda (10. November 2012)

mooin

Der On one is echt schön Was fürn ne Gabel kommt denn rein?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2012)

Auf gehts zur Kirmesrunde Nr. 2!

Die Trails da oben würde ich übrigens auch gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auf gehts zur Kirmesrunde Nr. 2!



du ar$ch! 

viel spaß!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> du ar$ch!
> 
> viel spaß!









 Von mir auch! Kommt die Bekanntschaft auch? - Denk an die Bilder...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2012)

die ist doch erst morgen dran.

heute ist sicher nur aufwärmen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von mir auch! Kommt die Bekanntschaft auch? - Denk an die Bilder...



Moin Marco!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2012)

Dann hau mal rein! Ich sueffel hier nen leckeren badischen roten!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Hier gibt es gerade nur alkfreies Weizenbier.


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> mooin
> 
> Der On one is echt schön Was fürn ne Gabel kommt denn rein?



Hm, wenn ich dass wüsste! 
Eigentlich tendiere ich schon zu ner Federgabel, weil ich ja schon das starre Stumpi habe und bissel rumgefeder angenehm ist. Starrgabel wäre günstiger und vlt. auch geiler? Muss wirklich erst noch ne Beziehung zu dem Rahmen aufbauen, denn eigentlich habe ich es lieber racelastiger und immer gleich Bilder im Kopf wie es aussehen wird. Die Bilder fehlen mir hier noch. 
Und die Farbzusammenstellung verwirrt mich noch, denn es müssten dann auch alle Komponenten von einem Hersteller sein, bei Eloxfarben weil es sonst nicht zueinander passt.
Einzig die Bremse wäre schon klar, weil ich da die Hope vom Radon dranmachen würde und das Radon bekommt ne R1 oder so. Na mal sehen was wird....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die ist doch erst morgen dran.
> 
> heute ist sicher nur aufwärmen.



..damit er morgen "_net so uffgerescht_" ist! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco!



Moin mein Lieblings-Univega-Jens!   

Woltest mir noch was erklären, glaube ich...!? 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann hau mal rein! Ich sueffel hier nen leckeren badischen roten!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Ich bin auch staatlich anerkannter Rotweinsäufer!! *Prost*
Bier kann ich nicht leiden...., nicht mal Corona oder so´n Zeug....


----------



## maddda (10. November 2012)

Bei mir gabs grad Powerbar Recovery drink.


Da wir den einen integrierten Steuersatz jetzt ins Rad von meinem Vater setzen suche ich grade nach was leichtem...Bin am überlegen mir nen Mortop(integriert) zu holen, oder habt ihr noch empfehlungen? Sollte möglicht flach bauen das teil und net allzu teuer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. November 2012)

Heute ist Samstag und ich darf lernen  Montag steht eine Klausur an - von 08.00 bis 16.00 Uhr. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich mir jetzt das letzte Bierchen ausm Kühlschrank genehmigen sollte...
Fahrradtechnisch bin ich gerade am Überlegen, ob ein schön aufgebauter Crosser ein MTB für mich (vorübergehend) gänzlich ersetzen könnte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2012)

Meine favorites:
- Guuuuter scotch
- rotwein
- Dunkles starkbier

Irgendwie muss ich es ja bei dem siff morgen vormittag wieder aufs rad schaffen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..damit er morgen "_net so uffgerescht_" ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt nicht in der Lage zum Erklaerbaer zu mutieren!

Aber mit dem Punkt leckeren Rotwein genießen habt ihr mich für morgen auf eine Idee gebracht!


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meine favorites:
> - Guuuuter scotch
> - rotwein
> - Dunkles starkbier
> ...



Bei uns soll es morgen trocken bleiben, mal sehen ob das auch klappt? Heute Nachmittag sollte es auch schütten und es kam nichts runter!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> On one macht scho schoene radels...
> 
> Nach der starrbike runde mit 2.0er raceking ist der crosser wieder in weite ferne gerueckt... Fuer was?
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Genau!!!!

Morgen gehts mit dem jungen an ein fussballspiel. Schweizer cup steht an...Hergiswil vs sion...die welschen haun wir weg...schalalaaa

Als erstes nen gutes bier
Als zweites nen guten roten
Als drittes nen guten weissen











Schnaps gibts bei mir nich mehr...wurg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs grad Powerbar Recovery drink.



Uiiii, auch hartes Zeugs...  

Der Punkt im Ranking der harten Drinks ist dir! 






lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Heute ist Samstag und ich darf lernen  Montag steht eine Klausur an - von 08.00 bis 16.00 Uhr. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich mir jetzt das letzte Bierchen ausm Kühlschrank genehmigen sollte...



Jo, Christian, mach auf  -  das wird doch sonst schlecht. 






Sascha, du bist ja schon voll!? Tzzzzz...
Hattest ´nen Fehler in deiner Auflistung, hab´s aber freundlicherweise für dich verbessert und farblich freundlicher gestaltet...   



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meine favorites:
> - *Rotwein*
> - Guuuuter scotch
> - Dunkles starkbier
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2012)

Ne sry, das beste bei mir im schrank ist ein glenfiddich, der genauso alt ist wie ich selber... Aber der kommt nur zu besonderen anlaessen ins glas 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Bei mir ist gerade beckstime, nix besonderes aber Ok


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht in der Lage zum Erklaerbaer zu mutieren!
> 
> *Aber mit dem Punkt leckeren Rotwein genießen habt ihr mich für morgen auf eine Idee gebracht!*



  Verlegen wir auf Heute.
Wäre dann auch in ´ner halben Stunde da, Jens! 
Trinken wir schön Einen zwischen dem Butyl- und WD40-Geruch im Bikekeller....


ABER, meine Frau hat mich heute für die Disse verplant....


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier gibt es gerade nur alkfreies Weizenbier.







Moin Jungs!

Cooler Film auf vox....:

Der 13. Krieger


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ABER, meine Frau hat mich heute für die Disse verplant....



Moin Marco, geht es nach Frankfurt oder in die Dorfdisse?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco, geht es nach Frankfurt oder in die Dorfdisse?




Moin Marcus!

Ich sage es mal so, wir machen was für die verbesserte Wirtschaftlage unserer Nachbargemeinden...


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Ich sage es mal so, wir machen was für die verbesserte Wirtschaftlage unserer Nachbargemeinden...



Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß....Hossa


----------



## InoX (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Cooler Film auf vox....:
> 
> Der 13. Krieger



Ich guck sixx. 

Da kommt Doppelmord. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

Zählt Tanzen eigentlich beim WP ?? 





*@Veikko*

Hi!

Sorry, wollte die ganze Zeit ein Comment zu deinem neuen Rahmen abgeben, aber ich bin im zweiten Fenster ständig auf der OnOne-Seite beschäftigt und dort hängen geblieben... 
Sandfarben ist auch schön.

Hätte deinen Rahmen aber auch gekauft!!!  
Hoffe du vollendest jetzt mal ein 29er-Aufbau?!

Kennst du das tealfarbene von Madone hier im Forum?


----------



## maddda (10. November 2012)

> Uiiii, auch hartes Zeugs...
> 
> Der Punkt im Ranking der harten Drinks ist dir!



Jawoll


Ich guck (eher mach) auch was total geiles "Grundzüge der Mathematik für Wirtschaftwissenschaftler" Übung 4


> Standard AW: CC-Talk E-T-W-R!
> Zählt Tanzen eigentlich beim WP ??



Mmh letztes Jahr hatte sogar jemand Tretbotfahren eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich guck sixx.
> 
> Da kommt Doppelmord. Auch nicht schlecht.



der kam letztens noch auf ard oder zdf.
allerdings spät am abend/nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Genau!!!!
> 
> Morgen gehts mit dem jungen an ein fussballspiel. Schweizer cup steht an...Hergiswil vs sion...die welschen haun wir weg...schalalaaa
> 
> ...



Gestern Abend gab es mal einen Sambuca, so einer ist echt mal ganz lecker!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2012)

Bin raus - muss mich fertig machen....


Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verlegen wir auf Heute.
> Wäre dann auch in ´ner halben Stunde da, Jens!
> Trinken wir schön Einen zwischen dem Butyl- und WD40-Geruch im Bikekeller....
> 
> ...



Oha, Disse!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2012)

nicht mehr trinken wie reinpasst.


pressekonferenz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606892


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Cooler Film auf vox....:
> 
> Der 13. Krieger



Wir haben X-Men - Der erste Entscheidung am Laufen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Ich sage es mal so, wir machen was für die verbesserte Wirtschaftlage unserer Nachbargemeinden...



Der Cocoon Club in FFM ist ja leider pleite!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zählt Tanzen eigentlich beim WP ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin Marco und Jungs..,
bin heute auch bissel im Stress, mein Kind hat morgen Geburtstag und da musste ich noch zu Saturn und dann noch andere Vorbereitungen treffen. 
Übrigens hatte ich schonmal ein 29er (von Rose) hatte es dann aber wieder verkauft. Jetzt brauchte ich einfach wieder ein neues Projekt und da momentan alles andere da ist und der Rahmen im Markt war habe ich zugeschlagen.
Ja, sandfarben ist auch o.k.   Muss halt jetzt einfach gucken was farblich dazu passt und was für ne Gabel ich verbaue. LRS ist mir erstmal egal, was reinkommt den kann man fix mal tauschen. Habe noch ne XO da und werde wohl das Schaltwerk verbauen und vorn ein Blatt drauf. Madone habe ich im Forum gesucht, der hat aber keine Bilder im Album! 

Dann mal ab in die Disse, Du Dorfjacke!


----------



## reddevil72 (10. November 2012)

Abend Jungs

Gestern ganzer Tag unterwegs, heute Arbeit und Familienessen, ausserdem schüttet es aus Kübeln.
  @White cube: stehe grundsätzlich nicht auf weisse Räder, das Teil ist aber COOL!  @DoC und co. Ja, bei mir stimmt's  @schweizer cup: ich hoffe Jens hat recht, aber Sion hat ja eine gewisse Tradition im Cup... (Leider,... 5-mal die Young Boys im Final ausgenockt...)
@KO: jetzt geht's zu KlitschKO @Jens: mit welchem Gummi auf welcher Felge kämpfst Du? Was macht die Tubeless-Montage auf 29er schwieriger?

PS: Cup = Pokal, in der Schweiz spielen wir englischen Fussball mit Penalty, Corner, Cup, etc. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Bin mal auf das große Fallobst gespannt.


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Bin mal auf das große Fallobst gespannt.



Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das antu oder nicht. Die suchen doch eh keinen aus der gefährlich werden könnte.


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Ja so ist es wohl und dann noch die Werbung ....


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Meine fresse kanns jetzt mal losgehen.....


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Magst kein Musical?


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Hehehhe naja ich finde die Kombination nicht so toll.
Aber jetzt..los gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Yeah The legend


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Na da kommt dann bestimmt noch die Mutter vom Stallone, die Mutter vom Klitschko, der Bruder vom Ringsprecher, die Tante...


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

... und dann wird zwei Runden geboxt. Den kennt keine Sau!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Waren die Wikinger aus Polen?


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Magst kein Musical?



Oh Gott, ich bekomme zum Geburtstag eine Karte für das Musical. Als Ex-Boxer muss man da ja hin. Na ja...


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Fight from The heart mother****er  Come On !!!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich bekomme zum Geburtstag eine Karte für das Musical. Als Ex-Boxer muss man da ja hin. Na ja...



Ne Kinokarte würde aber auch gut zu Dir passen!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ne Kinokarte würde aber auch gut zu Dir passen!



Ich glaube ich lasse mein Witze über den Alkohol in Zukunft lieber....


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Ach nö, die sind immer so schön!!!! Wie heute - mit dem Spielgeld!!!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Juhuu - Werbung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach nö, die sind immer so schön!!!! Wie heute - mit dem Spielgeld!!!



Einen habe ich noch.... Ist aber wirklich der Letzte


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Ich WEIß dass es nicht der Letzte sein wird! 
Aber der Pole kann ja gar nix! Der blöde Klitschklo haut den nur nicht um weil die noch paar Werbeblöcke brauchen.


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Der Pole ist jetzt schon Platt, lächerlich


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

Ich mag diese steifen, unbeweglichen Riesen einfach nicht... Die lauern die ganze Zeit auf den Lucky Punch und vertrauen nur auf ihre Kraft. 
Ich will Tyson zurück...


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich lasse mein Witze über den Alkohol in Zukunft lieber....



Wir sind doch bei Dir!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Ich würde abkotzen wenn ich da nen Haufen Kohle für ne Karte hinlege und dann so verarscht werde.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich WEIß dass es nicht der Letzte sein wird!
> Aber der Pole kann ja gar nix! Der blöde Klitschklo haut den nur nicht um weil die noch paar Werbeblöcke brauchen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Der Pole ist jetzt schon Platt, lächerlich



Dafür steht aber wach auf seiner Hose!

(sollte aber besser "Hallo wach" drauf stehen!)


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich mag diese steifen, unbeweglichen Riesen einfach nicht... Die lauern die ganze Zeit auf den Lucky Punch und vertrauen nur auf ihre Kraft.
> Ich will Tyson zurück...



Der war gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (10. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich mag diese steifen, unbeweglichen Riesen einfach nicht... Die lauern die ganze Zeit auf den Lucky Punch und vertrauen nur auf ihre Kraft.
> Ich will Tyson zurück...



Dann muss der Ringrichter aber nicht nur schauen, dass der Mundschutz da ist, sondern auch noch Ohrenschützer verteilen...

Wobei Iron-Mike der Prototyp des Punchers war. Der war auch kein brillanter Boxer. Aber wo der zugeschlagen hatte, war dann erst mal Ruhe. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Will mal wissen gegen wen der bisher geboxt hat - gegen die Edekaweiber oder was?!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich würde abkotzen wenn ich da nen Haufen Kohle für ne Karte hinlege und dann so verarscht werde.



Ich wohne 4 Km von der Halle entfernt und würde nie auf die Idee kommen dort hin zu gehen. Da gehe ich lieber zur Hamburger Amateur Meisterschaft, zahle 5 und sehe richtig gute Kämpfe..


----------



## reddevil72 (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Will mal wissen gegen wen der bisher geboxt hat - gegen die Edekaweiber oder was?!



http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=309799&cat=boxer


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=309799&cat=boxer
> 
> 
> www.thoemus.ch
> www.trailnet.ch



Nö, das muss ein anderer sein da steht *male *und nicht female!


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Jajajjajajajjajajajaja es geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Da war der Klitschko mal kurz eingepennt!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Naja, in der Zeitlupe gingen fast alle vorbei.


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Man könnte fast meinen der Kampf entwickelt sich noch


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen der Kampf entwickelt sich noch



Hallo wach Matze!

Wovon träumst Du nachts?


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Das Wars dann wohl


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Gleich ist es zu Ende!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Naja, wenigstens gibts hier keinen "Experten" wie Maske die Muschi der noch rumlabert.


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2012)

Vlt. gibts hinterher noch paar Kämpfe?


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vlt. gibts hinterher noch paar Kämpfe?



Höchstens Krämpfe!


----------



## unocz (10. November 2012)

Warum Haut er ihn jetzt nicht um frag ich mich. Ich schalt jetzt um, das ist mir zu blöde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Warum Haut er ihn jetzt nicht um frag ich mich. Ich schalt jetzt um, das ist mir zu blöde



Der Typ passt der Länge nach nicht in den Ring!


----------



## unocz (11. November 2012)

Naja naja ich bin raus 


Gn8 all


----------



## reddevil72 (11. November 2012)

Punktsiege haben im Schergewicht eigentlich nichts verloren. Ist ja fast wie bei Maske. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2012)

Das Fallobst ist nicht gefallen. Das gibt bestimmt ne Vertragsstrafe!


----------



## reddevil72 (11. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Fallobst ist nicht gefallen. Das gibt bestimmt ne Vertragsstrafe!



Ich falle dann mal...
N8


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

Bin dann auch weg, N8!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2012)

Meine PC Uhr ist wieder mal betrunken - die zeigt noch 23:51 - 

GN8

EDIT: Ja ich musste mir die Aufregung wegtrinken, Fotos wird es morgen wohl keine geben, hab ja nur ein Handy dabei  Da muss ich euch enttäuschen!


----------



## BENDERR (11. November 2012)

was hast du denn für ein handy? also meins kann auch foto! 
heute aufm plan: trainerlehrgang teil 2/6..
mal sehen obs heute besser wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2012)

Ahhh gerade gesehen: trainingspensum fuer die woche schon erfuellt! Ich muss net wieder im dauerregen fahren! Und naechste woche wird trocken
Die preperation wochen bei friel sind zu locker! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ahhh gerade gesehen: trainingspensum fuer die woche schon erfuellt! Ich muss net wieder im dauerregen fahren! Und naechste woche wird trocken
> Die preperation wochen bei friel sind zu locker!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Moin Sascha,

Und wir haben knapp 10 Grad und strahlend blauen Himmel mit Sonnenschein. Erst einmal Brötchen holen und frühstücken dann auf's Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> EDIT: Ja ich musste mir die Aufregung wegtrinken!



das soll funktionieren?


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> *was hast du denn für ein handy?* also meins kann auch foto!
> heute aufm plan: trainerlehrgang teil 2/6..
> mal sehen obs heute besser wird.










Kann mich noch dran erinnern wie die Ersten damit am posen waren - schlimme Kästen waren das!!!!


----------



## unocz (11. November 2012)

moin.......
........und auf zum spinning


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2012)

@ jens: bei mir schuettet es aus eimern... das hatte ich gestern schon ueber 2h und da ich mein wochensoll erfuellt habe udn naechste woche trocken werden soll, muss ich mir nicht mit gewallt nen verecker holen.
auserdem mach ich den plan ja net voellig ohne sinn...


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

Da ich ein wenig erkältet bin werde ich auch nur locker durch die Gegend rollern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

Moin

Ich werd gleich auch mal ne Runde drehen. Heute Nacht hats zwar geschüttet, aber jez isses Trocken


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> Gestern ganzer Tag unterwegs, heute Arbeit und Familienessen, ausserdem schüttet es aus Kübeln.
> @_White_ cube: stehe grundsätzlich nicht auf weisse Räder, das Teil ist aber COOL!  @_DoC_ und co. Ja, bei mir stimmt's  @_schweizer_ cup: ich hoffe Jens hat recht, aber Sion hat ja eine gewisse Tradition im Cup... (Leider,... 5-mal die Young Boys im Final ausgenockt...)
> ...



ICh hab eigentlich nicht mit dem reifen gekämpft. Ohne pressluft gehts halt eben "fast" ned. Mit 26er geht mit ner patrone aber bei 29er eben nicht.

Bei uns schüttets auch aber schon ne stunde laufen gewesen. Die hunde brauchen ja eh auslauf...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was hast du denn für ein handy? also meins kann auch foto!
> heute aufm plan: trainerlehrgang teil 2/6..
> mal sehen obs heute besser wird.



Moin 

Ja das kann auch Foto, aber wenn man sonst zum Foddo machen eine DSLR hat, ist das Handy ne billige Knipse.

Gestern war ja echt demotivierend. Strömender Regen und aufm Berg vor lauter Nebel nichts mehr gesehen, da wird die heutige Bikerunde deutlich besser


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

Hier kommt auch immer mehr die sonne raus Und ich hab den Kolbenhänger von meiner anderen Elixir beseitigt bekommen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier kommt auch immer mehr die sonne raus Und ich hab den Kolbenhänger von meiner anderen Elixir beseitigt bekommen



Muss man von Zeit zu Zeit leider machen 
Aber egal wen man fragt, irgendwer hat immer Probleme mit einer Bremse, da kann ich auch bei den Avids bleiben da kenne ich mich aus 

Sonne und strahlender Himmel


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

> Muss man von Zeit zu Zeit leider machen



Jup is leider so, werde die am anderen Rad auch behalten. Wegen Budget und so^^


Hab die andere Elixir ja verkauft. Bin grad am überlegen welche ich mir dann kaufe, aber erstmal stelle ich das Rad auf eigene Füße....


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2012)

Das böse Budget


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

Und zurück von der Tour. Sehr angenehm Heute Mittag! Jetzt wird aber erst einmal die Erkältung auskuriert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2012)

Irgendwer ist hier immer krank...


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

> Das böse Budget



Solange die Gelddruckmaschiene im Keller kaputt is, muss man sich halt mit sowas rumschlagen



> Irgendwer ist hier immer krank...



Wohl wahr. Und wer nicht krank ist hat Wildunfälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2012)

Moin.

Gerade aufgestanden. Glaube um 6Uhr war ich im Bett.

Wir haben zig Bekannte in der Disse getroffen und die haben mich
bewusst abfüllen wollen....      Säcke!
Ich trinke selten Alkohol und vetrage nix.
Ich war sooo dicht, dass ich ES nicht für mich behalten konnte. 2x volles 
Programm.  Ich bin förmlich gestorben dabei!

Wodka O, Hochsitzbrause (Jägermeister-Cola) und den Rest Sekt der Mädels.

Ich mache heute NIX!Auch wenn das Wetter gut ist....


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2012)

Moin Marco!

Hier nimm das:






Oder mach Dir ne Flasche auf!


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Gerade aufgestanden. Glaube um 6Uhr war ich im Bett.
> 
> ...



Wehe der Marco wird mal losgelassen!

Moin Du alter Schwerenöter!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2012)

Los Konterbier!


----------



## reddevil72 (11. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ICh hab eigentlich nicht mit dem reifen gekämpft. Ohne pressluft gehts halt eben "fast" ned. Mit 26er geht mit ner patrone aber bei 29er eben nicht.
> 
> Bei uns schüttets auch aber schon ne stunde laufen gewesen. Die hunde brauchen ja eh auslauf...



Hi Jens

Habe bisher eigentlich die meisten Reifen mit Standpumpe geschafft, allenfalls noch Vormontage mit Schlauch. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi Jens
> 
> Habe bisher eigentlich die meisten Reifen mit Standpumpe geschafft, allenfalls noch Vormontage mit Schlauch.
> 
> ...



Das hab ich noch nie geschaft...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

war heute ab 09.20 uhr bis ca. 13.15 uhr unterwegs.

bin mit nem alten bekannten meine normale hausrunde abgefahren, dann haben wir uns getrennt und ich bin noch mal alleine kurz den berg hoch und wieder runter.
mein weg führt mich aus dem wald, über einen parkplatz, und dann gehts an der weser entlang nach hause.

als ich rechts auf den parkplatz biege, traue ich meinen augen nicht.
hmm, leider keine kamera dabei. schade!
ab nach hause, unter die dusche, die cam und den einkauf für meine eltern ins auto (kommen heute nacht aus dem urlaub zurück), und ab zum parkplatz ...

und nun beginnt ein ratespiel. 

*bild 1*


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> war heute ab 09.20 uhr bis ca. 13.15 uhr unterwegs.
> 
> bin mit nem alten bekannten meine normale hausrunde abgefahren, dann haben wir uns getrennt und ich bin noch mal alleine kurz den berg hoch und wieder runter.
> mein weg führt mich aus dem wald, über einen parkplatz, und dann gehts an der weser entlang nach hause.
> ...



Caddy mit Blitzer?


----------



## unocz (11. November 2012)

hmmm schwierig.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

nein, größer.

mit irgendwelchen behörden hat das ganze nichts zu tun.


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nein, größer.
> 
> mit irgendwelchen behörden hat das ganze nichts zu tun.



Also Multivan mit Spaß!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

ok, multivan ist richtig.

*bild 2*


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, multivan ist richtig.
> 
> *bild 2*



Von der Lackierung in Verbindung mit dem Kennzeichen sieht das nach einem Auto vom Multivan-Team aus.


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

Team Bus von Mutlivan Merida Racing!



Bin grad von meiner Runde zurück... War mitm Freeridehardtail unnerwechs..War verdammt schlammich heute. 2:37 für 34,9 km


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

jein.

*bild 3*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Team Bus von Mutlivan Merida Racing!
> 
> 
> 
> Bin grad von meiner Runde zurück... War mitm Freeridehardtail unnerwechs..War verdammt schlammich heute. 2:37 für 34,9 km



Nix Merida, die sind schon länger mit Canyon unterwegs.

Und ich habe Heute 38 lockere Kilometer mit diesem hier unterwegs:





In der Trinkblase wegen meiner Erkältung heissen Pfefferminztee!


----------



## maddda (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> jein.
> 
> *bild 3*



Topeak Ergon



> Nix Merida, die sind schon länger mit Canyon unterwegs.



Upps schande über mein Haupt


----------



## h0rst99 (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> war heute ab 09.20 uhr bis ca. 13.15 uhr unterwegs.
> 
> bin mit nem alten bekannten meine normale hausrunde abgefahren, dann haben wir uns getrennt und ich bin noch mal alleine kurz den berg hoch und wieder runter.
> mein weg führt mich aus dem wald, über einen parkplatz, und dann gehts an der weser entlang nach hause.
> ...



N'abend,

ging mir ähnlich. Bin erst mit den Triathleten 'ne Runde gefahren und danach nochmal allein den Berg hoch und wieder runter, allerdings ohne Transporter aufm Parkplatz....


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Topeak Ergon



jup!

leider habe ich keinen fahrer gesehen.
war nur ziemlich erstaunt, was die in unserem kleinen hügel wollen.

nach triathlon sieht das aber nicht aus.


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Topeak Ergon
> 
> 
> 
> Upps schande über mein Haupt



Ich bin ein wenig durcheinander, Multivan-Merida Team und Topeak-Ergon ist mit Canyon unterwegs!


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> jup!
> 
> leider habe ich keinen fahrer gesehen.
> 
> war nur ziemlich erstaunt, was die in unserem kleinen hügel wollen.



Gibt ja durchaus auch die Möglichkeit das es sich hierbei z.B. einen Teambetreuer handelt welcher aus der Region stammt.


----------



## h0rst99 (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> jup!
> 
> leider habe ich keinen fahrer gesehen.
> war nur ziemlich erstaunt, was die in unserem kleinen hügel wollen.



Bestimmt nur 'ne Pinkelpause


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig durcheinander, Multivan-Merida Team und Topeak-Ergon ist mit Canyon unterwegs!



http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/cms/395/en_int-multivan-merida-biking-team

sind die bikes etwa nur umgelabelt?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2012)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur 'ne Pinkelpause



nöö, der stand länger dort.
musste doch erst die knipse holen. das hat über 35 min gedauert.


----------



## h0rst99 (11. November 2012)

Ahhhh, okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/cms/395/en_int-multivan-merida-biking-team
> 
> sind die bikes etwa nur umgelabelt?



Da hast Du jetzt meine Korrektur des falschen Posts missverstanden. Habe ich vielleicht nicht deutlich genug geschrieben.


----------



## unocz (11. November 2012)

so guts nächtle.........

achja mein lieblingsbild für heute darf ich euch nicht vorenthalten.........
wurde aktuell geknipst


----------



## BENDERR (11. November 2012)

habs auch schon gesehn ..
ich finds ja irgendwie geil


----------



## reddevil72 (11. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/cms/395/en_int-multivan-merida-biking-team
> 
> sind die bikes etwa nur umgelabelt?



Da fährt schon der eine oder andere mit anderen Produkten als offiziell gelabelt. Ist aber nichts neues. Anfang 90er fuhr das Schweizer Cilo Team mit Klein Bikes.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2012)

Tote Hose hier?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2012)

Offensichtlich.


----------



## cpprelude (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier?


 
Na klar, denn der Marco ist denke ich noch bis Oberkannte Unterkiefer voll. Ich hatte mir vorgestern drei DVD's ausgelihen.

1.Dark Shadows
2.Die Abenteuer von Tim und Struppi
3.MIB 3

MIB 3 schaue ich gleich noch weiter und die anderen beiden habe ich noch nicht geguckt. Schläft ihr alle schon .


----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

gibts schon was neues von deinem onone?


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Nö, ist ja Samstag erst gekommen und da mein Kind gestern Geburtstag hatte wurde es nur mal kurz aus der Kiste gezogen und wieder reingestellt.
Naja am Ende wirds eventuell eh nur langweilig mit schwarzen und weißen Anbauteilen aufgebaut. Mir fehlt wirklich noch bissel der Bezug dazu.


----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

schade eigentlich.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> schade eigentlich.



Was ist schade? Dass es noch nicht fertig ist? Sag mal, warum bist Du immer so früh auf den Beinen und andere Studenten wie der Crimson stehen immer erst Mittags auf.


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was ist schade? Dass es noch nicht fertig ist? Sag mal, warum bist Du immer so früh auf den Beinen und andere Studenten wie der Crimson stehen immer erst Mittags auf.



Pech mit dem Stundenplan? 
Nee ich habe am Montag frei und stehe früh auf, weil ich was vom Tag haben will. Finde es immer doof wenn die Sonne direkt wieder untergeht wenn man aufsteht. Da fühlt man sich so unerwünscht.

Moin Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Pech mit dem Stundenplan?
> Nee ich habe am Montag frei und stehe früh auf, weil ich was vom Tag haben will. Finde es immer doof wenn die Sonne direkt wieder untergeht wenn man aufsteht. Da fühlt man sich so unerwünscht.
> 
> Moin Jens.



Was für ne Sonne? 
Vlt. studiert der ja auch gar nicht sondern macht auf Abendschule den Hauptschulabschluss?
Moin Jens!


----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

kann man in der Abendschule seinen Hauptschulabschluss nachholen?

Achso, ich finde schade dass du dich mit dem Rahmen nicht so recht anfreunden kannst. Der ist nämlich wirklich schön und die Farbe ist mal nicht son ganz normales Blau.


----------



## unocz (12. November 2012)

moin jungs


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> kann man in der *Abendschule* seinen *Hauptschulabschluss* nachholen?
> 
> Achso, ich finde schade dass du dich mit dem Rahmen nicht so recht anfreunden kannst. Der ist nämlich wirklich schön und die Farbe ist mal nicht son ganz normales Blau.



Geht - sagt google.
Ja, die Farbe ist so schlecht nicht, wenn ich nen passende Komponentenfarbe finde. Mir gehts vlt. mehr um die Geo wo mir der Scandal besser liegen würde.


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> kann man in der Abendschule seinen Hauptschulabschluss nachholen?
> 
> Achso, ich finde schade dass du dich mit dem Rahmen nicht so recht anfreunden kannst. Der ist nämlich wirklich schön und die Farbe ist mal nicht son ganz normales Blau.



Du kannst Fast alles an Bildung in der Abendschule nachholen!


----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kannst Fast alles an Bildung in der Abendschule nachholen!



Na dann, auf gehts! 
kann ich doch noch Luft- und Raumfahrt studieren.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was ist schade? Dass es noch nicht fertig ist? Sag mal, warum bist Du immer so früh auf den Beinen und andere Studenten wie der Crimson stehen immer erst Mittags auf.



Weil Marcel erst um 18 Uhr Uni hat und mein erster Gang morgens nicht der zum Rechner ist 

Außerdem hat der Abend gestern länger gedauert als gedacht 

Ich finde es übrigens auch schrecklich so spät aufzustehen, da ist der ganze Tag weg. 6-7h müssen eben reichen


----------



## maddda (12. November 2012)

Hab heute auch erst ab zwei Uni...Bin aber schon seit 9 wach. Meistens gucke ich, dass ich vorher so alles fertig bekommen, was ich für die Uni machen wollte, damit ich danach wirklich frei hab



> Außerdem hat der Abend gestern länger gedauert als gedacht



Na dann


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weil Marcel erst um 18 Uhr Uni hat und mein erster Gang morgens nicht der zum Rechner ist
> 
> Außerdem hat der Abend gestern länger gedauert als gedacht
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens auch schrecklich so spät aufzustehen, da ist der ganze Tag weg. 6-7h müssen eben reichen




Hat der Marcel (Gott sei Dank steht der Name jetzt auf der Liste neben dem Lappi!) immer erst abends Uni? 
Der steht ja recht oft gegen mittag auf bzw. meldet er sich erst dann hier.
Übrigens hat sich jedes Forumsmitglied *umgehend* nach dem Aufstehen hier *zu melden!*


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2012)

moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Mittag - noch´n Student munter!


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2012)

ey, ich hatte um 10 schon gerätturnen!


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Ich habe das Gefühl dass du das Semester bisher nur Turnen hattest. 
Aber es ist immerhin ein Argument!


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2012)

ich HAB das semester nur turnen  (zumindest was die praxis angeht)
gerade hab ich "messen, beobachten und bewerten". is aber nich so interessant


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich HAB das semester nur turnen  (zumindest was die praxis angeht)
> gerade hab ich "messen, beobachten und bewerten". is aber nich so interessant



Also solltest Du eben gar nicht HIER sein?!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hat der Marcel (Gott sei Dank steht der Name jetzt auf der Liste neben dem Lappi!) immer erst abends Uni?
> Der steht ja recht oft gegen mittag auf bzw. meldet er sich erst dann hier.
> Übrigens hat sich jedes Forumsmitglied *umgehend* nach dem Aufstehen hier *zu melden!*



Immer diese Studenten 

Wird umgehend gemacht Chef 

Dienstags und Mittwochs gehts "schon" um 8 los, Donnerstags und Freitags ab 12.
Ich würde ohnehin gerne früh anfangen, dann hat man danach den ganzen Tag Zeit und der Tag wird nicht so "zerstückelt".


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also solltest Du eben gar nicht HIER sein?!



streng genommen könnte man es so ausdrücken


----------



## maddda (12. November 2012)

So bin mittlerweile auch inner UniHab aber heute morgen schon vorbildlich was gemacht.

Aber viel wichtiger ich hab meinen neuen Rahmen und die Kurbel schon mit Schutzfolien versehen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So bin mittlerweile auch inner UniHab aber heute morgen schon vorbildlich was gemacht.
> 
> Aber viel wichtiger ich hab meinen neuen Rahmen und die Kurbel schon mit Schutzfolien versehen



Prima! Ich war auch fleißig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. November 2012)

Den Steuersatz hab ich auchEinfach der leichteste für das geld


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Kann man einfach nicht meckern! Hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, schade nur, dass es den nicht für Tapered ZS gibt.


----------



## maddda (12. November 2012)

Wollte den eigentlich auch für meinen neuen Rahmen haben, aber der hat ja IS.

Gut von mortop gibbet einen (is ja das gleiche), aber bei IS nehmen sich die gewichtsmäßig alle nix, da du ja quasi nur lager hast


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2012)

Ich sitze hier im autohaus rum und warte bis die winterraeder montiert sind... Aber wofuer ist der ruhetag sonst da?

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (12. November 2012)

selber wechseln geht schneller und ist billiger.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2012)

Um das ganze in 20minuten hin zu bekommen, muss ich mich arg beeilen  und ich kenn den besitzer, daher ist es auch preislich ok.
Habe frueher auch selber gewechselt... Jetzt ist es mir zu doof

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wollte den eigentlich auch für meinen neuen Rahmen haben, aber der hat ja IS.
> 
> Gut von mortop gibbet einen (is ja das gleiche), aber bei IS nehmen sich die gewichtsmäßig alle nix, da du ja quasi nur lager hast



Den FW gibts übrigens als IS!
Aber eben Tapered.

Reifenwechseln mach ich immer mit meinem Vater zusammen, dann sind wir fast so schnell wie bei der F1


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Den FW gibts übrigens als IS!
> Aber eben Tapered.
> 
> *Reifen*wechseln mach ich immer mit meinem Vater zusammen, dann sind wir fast so schnell wie bei der F1



Du meinst sicherlich *Räder*wechseln!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Stimmt, Räderwechseln meine ich.
Reifenwechseln habe ich allerdings auch schon ein paar mal gemacht, mit Auswuchten usw.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, Räderwechseln meine ich.
> Reifenwechseln habe ich allerdings auch schon ein paar mal gemacht, mit Auswuchten usw.



Das kann man aber nicht zu Hause im Hof machen, es sei denn man hat ne Autowerkstatt.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Richtig! Gut erkannt 
Da brauchts Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Naja, ich habe sowas ja schon gemacht als Du dir noch im Gitterbett den Puller langgezogen hast!


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Hey,

weis jemand von euch wo man eine gute Trägerhose mit Trikot herbekommt, sollte ein bisschen print drauf sein aber am besten nicht irgendwie Fahrradmarken Werbung (kleine Fahrradmarken aufdrücke würden auch noch gehen). Wenn es da nichts gibt werde ich wohl die schlichte schwarze nehmen müssen denke ich  

Gruß 
Jan


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2012)

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Den FW gibts übrigens als IS!
> Aber eben Tapered.
> 
> Reifenwechseln mach ich immer mit meinem Vater zusammen, dann sind wir fast so schnell wie bei der F1



Gibt es auch als nicht tapered. Ist dann der mortop. Die FW sind auch von mortop soweit ich weiß, aber der FSA Orbit war einfach billiger und gewichtstech nehmen sich die integrierten alle ja fast nix


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier im autohaus rum und warte bis die winterraeder montiert sind... Aber wofuer ist der ruhetag sonst da?
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Hättest ja zu Marco fahren können. Der hat ja mittlerweile wieder Uebung darin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2012)

Alles gelaufen... Aber morgen bleibt der civic wie sonst immer stehen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> weis jemand von euch wo man eine gute Trägerhose mit Trikot herbekommt, sollte ein bisschen print drauf sein aber am besten nicht irgendwie Fahrradmarken Werbung (kleine Fahrradmarken aufdrücke würden auch noch gehen). Wenn es da nichts gibt werde ich wohl die schlichte schwarze nehmen müssen denke ich
> 
> ...



Moin Junior,

ich habe da mal was für Dich gefunden:





oder ein wenig sportiver:







Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (12. November 2012)

Guck dir hier mal den Kram von Craft an.

Fahre selber einiges von Craft...is super das Zeughttp://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6/fahrradbekleidung.html


Der Vorschlag von ohneworte ist Klamottenmäßig natürlich Endstufe


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Jens Du bist auch mies und gemein!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens Du bist auch mies und gemein!



Ich kenne hier mindestens noch einen!


----------



## reddevil72 (12. November 2012)

Abend Jungs

News aus Texas: 






Der Typ ist schon unglaublich. Nix Schuldgefühle oder so..,


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> News aus Texas:
> 
> ...



Gähn, schau mal auf Post 12379!


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier mindestens noch einen!



Den möchte ich nicht kennen lernen!!!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Den möchte ich nicht kennen lernen!!!



Wenn Dir das bis Heute nicht gelungen ist wird das auch zukünftig schwer werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Ich arbeite dran!


----------



## unocz (12. November 2012)

Na Abend Mädels,
 @junior Schau mal hier 1a Qualität www.samewood.com ,
Halt nur teamzeugs etc.


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Links Craft sieht schon mal gut und bezahlbar aus. Und Samewood muss ich sagen ziemlich cool 60â¬ fÃ¼r ein Komplettes Set ist ja ok vom Preis her das Zeugs hÃ¤lt ja auch was lÃ¤nger hoffe ich.


----------



## unocz (12. November 2012)

Ja die Teile halten, fahre Hosen und jerseys teileweise  schon das dritte Jahr


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Das hört sich ja dann mal gut an finde das Live-Strong Set ziemlich cool aber mal gucken was es sonst noch so gibt.

Jan


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Ist ja wirklich ein sehr guter Shop! 
Muss ich dann auch nochmal bissel gucken, weihnachtet ja bald. 
Jetzt erstmal Abendbrot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. November 2012)

das zeug kommt nach ca. 2 wochen nach bestellung an.


----------



## unocz (12. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja dann mal gut an finde das Live-Strong Set ziemlich cool aber mal gucken was es sonst noch so gibt.
> 
> Jan





LIVESTRONG - sehr sehr gute wahl 

ich hab mir gerade nochmal das hier bestellt, freue mich schon auf die reaktion bei den nächsten veranstaltungen


----------



## BENDERR (12. November 2012)

danke für den link!
brauch auch noch n paar sachen


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Sind die Nike Sitzpolster ok ?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

nee, eher fürn ar$ch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2012)

Ui, durchaus bezahlbar. Ich brauche eh wieder ein paar Klamotten.


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Die Frage ist nicht mehr Samewood ja oder nein ? sonder welches Set


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Zurück von der einfarbigen Hochschule!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2012)

hihi coole aktion


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Hallo! 

Oh Mann, ihr schreibt wie die Wilden.... Komme einfach nicht nach.
Habe heute und morgen Lehrgang in Darmstadt/Dieburg, bin also abends zu Hause.
Tagsüber schaue ich mobil mal vorbei, aber das is´nix.





cpprelude schrieb:


> Na klar, denn der Marco ist denke ich noch bis Oberkannte Unterkiefer voll. Ich hatte mir vorgestern drei DVD's ausgelihen.
> 
> 1._Die_ Dark Shadows _in Inge Koschmidders Schlüpfer_
> 2.Die Abenteuer von Tim _auf_ Struppi    _ -igitt!!_
> ...



Haha.....  
Glaub mir, je älter man(n) wird, desto länger tut´s weh.  Blöde Säufersonne..

Guck du mal lieber deine Filme weiter.     (heißen die wirklich so????    ) 

VG, du Säckel... 



Metrum schrieb:


> Geht - sagt google.
> Ja, die Farbe ist so schlecht nicht, wenn ich nen passende Komponentenfarbe finde. *Mir gehts vlt. mehr um die Geo wo mir der Scandal besser liegen würde.*



Hallo Veikko. Ich fand das alte Scandal gut, aber das aktuelle Model habe ich nach 2 Wochen wieder abgestoßen.
Das Ding ist wenig racig und träger wie alle 29er von mir zuvor.
Ich bin für das Inbred!! Wäre heute meiner erste _OnOne-_Wahl.

Behalte es und gib dem Aufbau ´ne Chance! 
Wenn du es verkaufen magst, dann frag mich bitte zuerst. 



Metrum schrieb:


> Hat der Marcel (Gott sei Dank steht der Name jetzt auf der Liste neben dem Lappi!) immer erst abends Uni?
> Der steht ja recht oft gegen mittag auf bzw. meldet er sich erst dann hier.
> Übrigens hat sich jedes Forumsmitglied *umgehend* nach dem Aufstehen hier *zu melden!*



Okaaaaaay....  _"Moin"_



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Prima! Ich war auch fleißig





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kann man einfach nicht meckern! Hatte bisher keine Probleme damit, schade nur, dass es den nicht für Tapered ZS gibt.



Schönes Bild!! 

*Marcel*, ich habe einen neuen  tapered hier. OVP.
1 1/8" oben -   1 1/2" unten, beide Semi-Schalen integriert zum einpressen. 
Farbe schwarz.
Ist der Mortop ohne Label (von Tuning-Pedals). =  Funworks.

Falls Interesse besteht.....   



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier im autohaus rum und warte bis die winterraeder montiert sind... Aber wofuer ist der ruhetag sonst da?
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.







InoX schrieb:


> selber wechseln geht schneller und ist billiger.



..und gibt Punkte im WP! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Um das ganze in 20minuten hin zu bekommen, muss ich mich arg beeilen  und ich kenn den besitzer, daher ist es auch preislich ok.
> Habe frueher auch selber gewechselt... *Jetzt ist es mir zu doof
> *
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Jetzt erst!?  

Neeee,... die paar Sätze der privaten Autos gehen doch ruckzuck....!! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe sowas ja schon gemacht als Du dir noch im Gitterbett den Puller langgezogen hast!



Definiere "Puller" !!!

ABER VORSICHT, wir haben *User mit u18* hier !  



Junior97 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> weis jemand von euch wo man eine gute Trägerhose mit Trikot herbekommt, sollte ein bisschen print drauf sein aber am besten nicht irgendwie Fahrradmarken Werbung (kleine Fahrradmarken aufdrücke würden auch noch gehen). Wenn es da nichts gibt werde ich wohl die schlichte schwarze nehmen müssen denke ich
> 
> ...



Moin Junior, bzw. Jan! 

Obwohl _Junior_ finde ich irgendwie cooler..  

Du bist ab sofort unser staatlich anerkannter Nachwuchschaot!!! Glückwunsch und _Herzlioch Willkommen_ bei den IBC-Jäcken.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hättest ja zu Marco fahren können. Der hat ja mittlerweile wieder Uebung darin!



Die 10min hätte ich mir für Sascha genommen!

Wer von euch im Frühjahr zum Biken in den Taunus kommt, dem wechsel ich auch gerne die Räder!  



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Junior,
> 
> ich habe da mal was für Dich gefunden:
> 
> ...



Moin Oberjäck!
Je oller - je doller !?   



Metrum schrieb:


> Jens Du bist auch mies und gemein!



Färbt von dir ab!



Metrum schrieb:


> Den möchte ich nicht kennen lernen!!!



Das wäre auch dein Untergang.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


So, inzwischen dürften die nächsten 71 Post angekommen sein...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Schönes Bild!!
> 
> ...




Danke 

Ich brauche leider ZS also Zerostack. Integriert wäre ja IS oder DropIn laut S.H.I.S.

Schade, hatte mich schon gefreut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich brauche leider ZS also Zerostack. Integriert wäre ja IS oder DropIn laut S.H.I.S.
> 
> Schade, hatte mich schon gefreut.




Langsam werde ich auch durcheinander mit den ganzen Kürzeln.

Schau mal hier unter semi-integriert:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuersatz_%28Fahrrad%29

Sollte passen!?


DropIn ist integriert.  =  Rahmen ist Bestandteil des Lagers, bzw. beinhaltet die Schale dafür.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Diesen hier habe ich.


-geändert-


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

was hattest du eigentlich für eine kurbel an deinem crosser?
abstufung?


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Wo gerade das Wort crosser erwähnt wurde  
Ist jemand von euch mal nen CycloCross rennen mit dem MTB gefahren ? und ging das so ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Hi!
Ähm, glaube das war eine aus der 700er (?) - Gruppe. Hatte die noch über.
Orig. war das eine Compact mit 34/50 ,_ ist doch die üblich Abstufung!?   -  bin mir gerade unsicher_, später hatte ich ein 48er Blatt montiert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Ja, is´ja gut..,..habe schon verstanden!! -  Es will einfach keiner mit mir reden...


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wo gerade das Wort crosser erwähnt wurde
> Ist jemand von euch mal nen CycloCross rennen mit dem MTB gefahren ? und ging das so ?



Hi Jan,

ich bin sowohl mit dem Crosser als auch dem MTB solch ein Rennen gefahren. Da dieses in Syke teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll mit Steigungen und schnellen 180 Grad-Kehren ausgelegt ist habe ich mich dort auf dem MTB wohler gefühlt. Allein wegen der Scheibenbremsen bei meinem Gewicht kam ich mit den späten Bremspunkt deutlich besser klar.

Ist aber wohl von Kurs zu Kurs verschieden. Also solltest Du das durchaus mal ausprobieren!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Haha.....
> Glaub mir, je älter man(n) wird, desto länger tut´s weh.  Blöde Säufersonne..
> 
> Moin Oberjäck!
> ...



Moin Marco,

warte erst einmal ab was dann passiert wenn vorne erst einmal die vier steht!

Und pass man auf wenn der wirklich alte Mann hier auftauscht! (Hallo Marcus)

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, is´ja gut..,..habe schon verstanden!! -  Es will einfach keiner mit mir reden...



Armer Junge, komm auf den Arm!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

So mag ich dich! - Immer da wenn man(n) dich braucht! 










...oder wenn du eine Chance zum Sticheln siehst!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Langsam werde ich auch durcheinander mit den ganzen Kürzeln.
> 
> Schau mal hier unter semi-integriert:
> 
> ...




Dann passt doch alles 
Ich melde also mal interesse an


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Jens, habe da keine Wahl ob Crosser oder MTB aber werde mal gucken wie das so ist, habe gerade auch gesehen dass keine Trinkflaschen und Lenker über 500mm breite zugelassen sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann passt doch alles
> Ich melde also mal interesse an



Meld mich paralell per PN.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ähm, glaube das war eine aus der 700er (?) - Gruppe. Hatte die noch über.
> Orig. war das eine Compact mit 34/50 ,_ ist doch die üblich Abstufung!?   -  bin mir gerade unsicher_, später hatte ich ein 48er Blatt montiert.



schick war sie jedenfalls. diese neuen mag ich überhaupt nicht!

sowas z.b.
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11680;page=1;menu=1000,4,29;mid=2;pgc=0
finde ich total schrecklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So mag ich dich! - Immer da wenn man(n) dich braucht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, nicht mißinterpretieren! Selbstverständlich nur letzteres!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> schick war sie jedenfalls. diese neuen mag ich überhaupt nicht!
> 
> sowas z.b.
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11680;page=1;menu=1000,4,29;mid=2;pgc=0
> finde ich total schrecklich.



Stimmt, ist total hässlich.
Da würde ich mir lieber was von SRAM ans Rad schrauben.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

da sollen die blätter aber nicht so toll sein.


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jens, habe da keine Wahl ob Crosser oder MTB aber werde mal gucken wie das so ist, habe gerade auch gesehen dass keine Trinkflaschen und Lenker über 500mm breite zugelassen sind.



Startest Du in der Hobbyklasse? Da interessiert die Lenkerbreite keine Sau und für die normalerweise gültige Renndauer von 40 Minuten wirst Du auch ohne Trinkflasche auskommen!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da sollen die blätter aber nicht so toll sein.



Ich fahre schon über 5 Jahre Sram am Rennrad und habe bisher keine Schwierigkeiten mit den Kurbeln gehabt!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

Blätter liegen im Wald doch genug?

Am Crosser kocht doch eh jeder so ein wenig sein eigenes Süppchen bei der Übersetzung. Da käme es mir nicht unbedingt auf die original Blätter an.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

ich möchte irgendwas um 34-44 oder sogar 32-44 haben.


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2012)

Jap Hobbyklasse habe keine Lizen bin nur BDR Mitglied.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> schick war sie jedenfalls. diese neuen mag ich überhaupt nicht!
> 
> sowas z.b.
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11680;page=1;menu=1000,4,29;mid=2;pgc=0
> finde ich total schrecklich.



Echt!?   Hm....   War halt eher klassisch. Aber mit dem orig. 50T-Blatt war das Ding optisch zum 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey, nicht mißinterpretieren! Selbstverständlich nur letzteres!



So kenn´ich dich! 
Du warst schon damals so! - Damals, als wir im Winter 1962 die 7,8km Schulweg für die Kinder mit blosen Händen geschoben haben...
Du hackst immer auf mir rum!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Seite 500 erreicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Echt!?   Hm....   War halt eher klassisch. Aber mit dem orig. 50T-Blatt war das Ding optisch zum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du konntest damals halt auch schon nicht Radfahren! Und jetzt nehm endlich Deine Eselsmütze und setz Dich in Deine "Stille Ecke"!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Seite 500 erreicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Und das mit so viel Blödsinn!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

also ich trage immer was konstruktives bei.
an mir kanns so mit nicht liegen.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

So gegessen und in der Wanne gelegen.
Habe ich was wichtiges verpasst oder haben nur Marco und Jens geschrieben?


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> also ich trage immer was konstruktives bei.
> an mir kanns so mit nicht liegen.



Genau, irgendjemand muss hier ja aus der Reihe schlagen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du konntest damals halt auch schon nicht Radfahren! Und jetzt nehm endlich Deine Eselsmütze und setz Dich in Deine "Stille Ecke"!




Unser Haus ist aber rund!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Unser Haus ist aber rund!



Damit die Hunde nicht in die Ecken pinkeln? 

hast PN


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> also ich trage immer was konstruktives bei.
> an mir kanns so mit nicht liegen.



Das stimmt - du bist noch etwas verspannt, Kai!
Weg mit dem Niveau.., einfach weg.

Mach´s wie Veikko, der kann gar nicht mehr anders.


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Unser Haus ist aber rund!



Mist, so clever habe ich Dich nicht eingeschätzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2012)

das niveau werde ich samstag in den keller verbannen.
rippchen essen und bier trinken mit den fußballern.

das wird anstrengend.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das stimmt - du bist noch etwas verspannt, Kai!
> Weg mit dem Niveau.., einfach weg.
> 
> Mach´s wie Veikko, der kann gar nicht mehr anders.



Bevor ich euch kannte war ich aber völlig anders und nicht gestört!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Damit die Hunde nicht in die Ecken pinkeln?
> 
> hast PN



Nee, sollte eigentlich ein Antilopenstall werden!



































(Macht man in Tiergehegen z.B. bei Saiga-Antilopen so)


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das niveau werde ich samstag in den keller verbannen.
> rippchen essen und bier trinken mit den fußballern.
> 
> das wird anstrengend.



Wir haben auf der Kirmes festgestellt, dass "Assi-sein" total anstrengend ist. Dann muss man wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ausrasten, rumpöbeln und wenn man schief angeguckt wird direkt prügeln 

Viel zu stressig das ganze


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das niveau werde ich samstag in den keller verbannen.
> rippchen essen und bier trinken mit den fußballern.
> 
> das wird anstrengend.



Dann warte mal den Monatswechsel ab! Am 30.11. ist Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma (Teppichetage freiwillig). Da komme ich eigentlich wegen Restalkohols nicht vor späten Mittag des nächsten Tages wieder nach Hause.

Und am Samstag den 01.12. dann Weihnachtsfeier "Alte Herren" mit der Fußballmannschaft! Ich wiederhole: Ab 15.00 Uhr!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bevor ich euch kannte war ich aber völlig anders und nicht gestört!



Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher?



Naja, nicht wirklich aber es klingt gut - dachte ich zumindest.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mist, so clever habe ich Dich nicht eingeschätzt!



Ich mich auch nicht!


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich mich auch nicht!


Ich dich auch nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich mich auch nicht!



Dann sind wir uns ja mal einig!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher?



Nach dem Motto:  _Früher war ich unentschlossen - Heute bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher... 
_


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Na Abend Mädels,
> @_junior_ Schau mal hier 1a Qualität www.samewood.com ,
> Halt nur teamzeugs etc.



Matthias kannst du was dazu sagen wie die Größen ausfallen?
Möchte hier ungern die Zoll in cm umrechnen. 

Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

2,54cm = 1 *Zoll*


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2,54cm = 1 Zoll



Ja schon klar aber ich bin zu faul mich zu messen und dann noch umrechnen auch wenn ich Zoll heiße!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Habe auch immer meine Probleme mit bestellter Kleidung.
Prinzipiell immer falsch/unpassend..


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Ui, der Teufel ist mal wieder zum Teufelchen mutiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe auch immer meine Probleme mit bestellter Kleidung.
> Prinzipiell immer falsch/unpassend..



Ja eben und daher hätte ich gern gewusst ob ne L wie ne L ausfällt oder was auch immer, das ird sich ja dann so durch alle Größen ziehen. Denn umtauschen will ich nach China nichts.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ui, der Teufel ist mal wieder zum Teufelchen mutiert!



Warmgelaufen 

(oder sogar heiß - man munkelt in der Hölle ist es sehr warm)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Bin mir mit dem Bildchen noch nicht so einig.....    Das flasht mich noch nicht so recht.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin mir mit dem Bildchen noch nicht so einig.....    Das flasht mich noch nicht so recht.



Ist der bei Hibike geklaut? Gibts da nicht auch so nen Teufel oder war der woanders?
Nimm doch ein Bild von der göttl... als Avatar!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Ne, Bild ist einfach ge_google_t.
Jo, Chefin würde sich freuen...


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Das triffts doch ganz gut:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Bin mir nur bei der Größe so unsicher....  Du weißt schon.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Aber die Ente ist auch schön!


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Könnte fast "holy  ...." sein.



EDIT:  Ente tot.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Könnte fast "holy  ...." sein.



*Echt? 
Ich komme rum! 
Wie lang geht Dein Lehrgang gleich noch mal?!!!!*


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Didier Senft wäre doch in Deinem Alter gesetzt!


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Der ist doch doof!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der ist doch doof!



Deshalb passt der ja!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Denn umtauschen will ich nach China nichts.



Oh, ich hatte gar nicht geschaut, wo der Kram herkommt - wegen der Dollarzeichen hatte ich USA angenommen. Hmmm... Dass da kein Hersteller beisteht, hatte ich auch übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb passt der ja!



"_Auf, Zack, geh auf die Kreuzung spielen... _"


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, ich hatte gar nicht geschaut, wo der Kram herkommt - wegen der Dollarzeichen hatte ich USA angenommen. Hmmm... Dass da kein Hersteller beisteht, hatte ich auch übersehen.



Deswegen wollte ich auch wegen der Größe fragen, weil das Abercrombiezeugs haut auch nie mit unseren Größen hin aber dann habe ich mal nach unten geschaut und da stand China.


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Zumindestens verdient der mit dem "bekloppt" sein im Gegensatz zu uns Kohle!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2012)

Bin raus. Schlaft gut!


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2012)

Ja, auch Gute Nacht wünsche.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2012)

N8


----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2012)

moooooooiiiin jungs und gute nacht. Geh dann mal schlafen nach einer üblen arbeitsnacht.

Ab mittwoch bin ich dann wieder in finale unterwegs...schalalaaa!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

Morgenlangschlaefer! Ich trag jetzt gleich die erste einheit heute ein 
... Waren aber nur 30min 

Sooo kaffee und dann happy coding!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

moin!


----------



## unocz (13. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Matthias kannst du was dazu sagen wie die Größen ausfallen?
> Möchte hier ungern die Zoll in cm umrechnen.
> 
> Danke




MOIN,

also egal ob hose oder trikot, einfach eine nummer größe nehmen. fällt also kleiner aus.
(wenn es eng sein soll)


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Moin und Danke für die Antwort,

wobei mich das eingeklammerte jetzt noch bissel verwirrt hat.
Also Du meinst eine Nummer größer ist es eng und wenn man die nicht nehmen würde käme man gar nicht erst rein?


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

moin!
so hab ichs auch verstanden!?


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

man man man, ihr macht ja wieder komische Geschäfte.

Ich habe heute auch schon etwas bestellt. Mal wieder bei Tuning-Pedals ein paar Schrauben und nen Spacer für das Rad meiner Freundin. Die freut sich über etwas Farbe am Bike.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2012)

Moin!

Fu schon wieder nicht der erste Gang zum Rechner


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Ein bisschen mehr Einsatz wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

um es mal durch die blume auszudrücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

Moooin So ich muss gleich schon zur Uni, dafür hab ich früh frei


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2012)

Na gut, ich vorher schon was bei superstar components bestellt, da hätte ich mich auch einloggen können 
Welch ein frevel von mir!


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

gerade nochmal glück gehabt.. nächstes mal gibts kein erbarmen:


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2012)

Da kommt kein Bild!


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

bei mir gehts!? 
dann hier der link: http://www.oschti.ch/Monty-Python-D...ilm/034-Das-Leben-des-Brian-Life-of-Brian.jpg


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

Gestern hab ich überigens rausgefunden, dass mein Kforce light lager trotzdem Putt is. gedreht hatte sich nur noch die PlastikabdeckungSchon peinlich

Jetzt muss ich mir bald nen neues Lager organisieren...Ma gucken ob ich billich an nen Kforce rankomme, aber wohl erst nächsten monat. Momentan gibbet die im Bikemarkt für 60. Zwar immernoch teuer, aber nicht finanziell ruinierend


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Mein Raceface-Innenlager am Rennrad knackt schon nach etwa 200 km. Alles bei gutem Wetter oder auf der Rolle gefahren.

Dachte immer dass die rf-Lager nicht so schlimm sein können  wie alle sagen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

Meines, das ich im zaboo mit der xtr kurbel gefahren bin auch. Mal sauber machen... Aber dafuer dreht es unverschaemt leicht!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Das rad war nicht mal nass oder dreckig. Leicht dreht es aber wirklich.


----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

Hab schon probiert das XTR Lager draufzuschieben...Geht anscheinend nur bei der Alten Kforce und net bei der Kforce light.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2012)

Komm grad aus der Uni und darf auch gleich wieder hin...
Muss ein wenig von letzter Woche nachholen.

Ihr wisst aber, dass (extrem) leichtgängige Lager nicht unbedingt besser sein müssen als vorgespannte?


----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2012)

So Moin zusammen  schaffe es nicht vor der Schule hier rein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2012)

Sind die K-Force-Lager nicht günstiger zu kriegen? Ich glaube, das wäre für mich schon ein Grund, die Kurbel nicht zu nehmen. Bei der XT-Kurbel kann ich wenigstens Deore-Lager für ~10 fahren. Dann kann ich meinetwegen auch jährlich wechseln...


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> So Moin zusammen  schaffe es nicht vor der Schule hier rein.



Hausaufgaben nicht vergessen!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2012)

die race face lager drehen echt leicht. Das token am neuen steelecht auch. Nicht zu vergleichen mit den shimanolagern.

Heute beim biketraining hat mich ein elender verl***ter hausfrauen köter angefallen und ins bein gebissen. 

Hab Das vieh fast erwürgt und die beiden frauen ordentlich angeraunzt. Meine güte war/bin ich sauer

zum gljück hab selbst zwei hunde und komm damit zurecht. Nichts schlimmeres passiert. 

Sowas hab ich echt noch nie erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. November 2012)

Moin doc

Ich kann diese Hundehalter einfach nicht ertragen. Wenn sie ihre Hunde nicht unter Kontrolle haben, müssen sie an Leine... Die Hunde können leider nichts dafür und werden leider nicht anständig erzogen. Ich habe selber Jahrelang einen Problemhund gehabt und der hat nie einen Menschen angefallen.

Ich hoffe Dir geht es gut und Du bist anständig geimpft!

Gruß 

Aber das Video davon ist nett 

http://youtu.be/GhbEx0p0pLM


----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

Hört sich ja echt mieß an....


Bei mir hat es bis jetzt immer mit zurückbellen funktioniert.-..zumindest bei den kleineren


Hier isses auch echt schlimm ich kenne einige Leute die ihren Hund echt im Griff haben, aber auch leider viele bei denen dies nicht der Fall ist. Gerade die sind dann nicht angeleint. Letztens wurde ich auch plötzlich von einer Bulldogge angebellt. Der sah so aus, also würde er es ernst meinen. Gut kenne mich als stolzer halter eines Wellensittichs und Kaninchens nicht mit größeren Sachen aus 

Als der halter dann den Hund wieder im Zaum hatte hab ich gesagt, dass er ihn doch an die Leine nehmen soll.. Naja die Typische ausrede könnt ihr euch ja denken...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

Das der noch lebt... Wir hab in nem hof auch nen amok dackel...direkt dahinter geht ein offizieller wanderweg lang... Hab mir vorgenommen: wenn der einmal zubeist, dreh ich ihm die birne auf 180!
Ich mag ja tiere! Aber da ist schluss!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hausaufgaben nicht vergessen!



die mache ich immer nach dem Training


----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin doc
> 
> Ich kann diese Hundehalter einfach nicht ertragen. Wenn sie ihre Hunde nicht unter Kontrolle haben, müssen sie an Leine... Die Hunde können leider nichts dafür und werden leider nicht anständig erzogen. Ich habe selber Jahrelang einen Problemhund gehabt und der hat nie einen Menschen angefallen.
> 
> ...




Hab ja lange zeit im diensthundewesen gearbeitet und meine dessa ist selbst nen schutzhund. 
Was ich aber absolut hasse sind aber genau diese problemköter von diversen hausfrauen.

ICh liebe echt alle viecher und eben auch hunde. Solche hunde brauchen dann einfach ne starke hand oder gehören eben an die (kurze) leine.

Geht mir gut und geimpft bin auch. 
Nicht dass ich dann noch zu diesem mutiere

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9VSCxZGr-E"]the wearwolf - YouTube[/nomedia]

Es nervt mich eben, weil ich selbst auch immer gut schaue, wenn läufer oder biker unseren weg kreuzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

Bei uns gibt es auch so nen dogwalker... Mit dem versteh ich mich blendend... Nur dieser kampf hof dackel! Der ist bei uns beruechtigt!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## reddevil72 (13. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab ja lange zeit im diensthundewesen gearbeitet und meine dessa ist selbst nen schutzhund.
> Was ich aber absolut hasse sind aber genau diese problemköter von diversen hausfrauen.
> 
> ICh liebe echt alle viecher und eben auch hunde. Solche hunde brauchen dann einfach ne starke hand oder gehören eben an die (kurze) leine.
> ...


 
Hi Jens

hast Du den Vorfall gemeldet? Hundebisse sind bei uns (CH) meldepflichtig (BVET). Ist etwas vom wenigen, das ich als Arzt nicht nur melden darf, sondern muss.


----------



## unocz (13. November 2012)

also wenns normal passen soll (eng anliegend), dann eine nummer größer wie normal wählen.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also wenns normal passen soll (eng anliegend), dann eine nummer größer wie normal wählen.



Wo bistn du gerade raus gekrochen? war das nicht schon lange geklärt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wo bistn du gerade raus gekrochen? war das nicht schon lange geklärt?



Vielleicht hat er bissel am Satzbau gefeilt?!


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er bissel am Satzbau gefeilt?!


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

ich werd mir da aufjedenfall mal was für den winter bestellen 

was mich aber etwas irritiert is die inner leg length.
die größe, die ich vom umfang her bräuchte, da wäre das teil ca. 8 cm zu lang.
wenn ich nach der länge gehe, passts im umfang niiiiee im leben


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich werd mir da aufjedenfall mal was für den winter bestellen
> 
> was mich aber etwas irritiert is die inner leg length.
> die größe, die ich vom umfang her bräuchte, da wäre das teil ca. 8 cm zu lang.
> wenn ich nach der länge gehe, passts im umfang niiiiee im leben



klingt ja ziemlich klein und dick.


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

mist.. jetzt isses raus


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

benderr schrieb:


> mist.. Jetzt isses raus



bilder! :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)




----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

okay.. weil ihrs seid:






das sind übrigens die neuen mavic schuhe!


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

ah, ok. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)




----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2012)

Ist es eigneltich sehr schlecht für den Schlauch ihn an die Sattelstütze zu kleben ?  Weil da wird ja schon einiges hingeschleudert


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

pack den doch in eine Tüte. Die flattert dann auch nicht wenns mit Klebeband angeklebt wird.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Dann wickel doch Folie drum.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Und Kelbeband geht auch einfacher als Klebeband wieder ab!


----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2012)

okay das dürfte gehn


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

metrum schrieb:


> und kelbeband geht auch einfacher als klebeband wieder ab!


 hääää?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> hääää?



Du Sack hast es geändert!!! Hätte ich mal lieber zitiert!!!


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

wer is eigntl der herr mit der schönen frisur in deinem avatar, metrum?


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wer is eigntl der herr mit der schönen frisur in deinem avatar, metrum?



Das ist ne Frau (na gut wenn auch eine die Frauen liebt)!
Missy Giove - Downhill Legende meiner Anfangszeit.
Du Kind!


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

mh.. 
downhill war noch nie mein fachgebiet.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

die kenne ja sogar ich...

Aber ich habe mich auch mit denen beschäftigt als es um die Rahmenwahl ging. Daher kam dann das Tomac, weil Yeti ARC gab es nicht mehr in 26 Zoll.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist ne Frau (na gut wenn auch eine die Frauen liebt)!
> Missy Giove - Downhill Legende meiner Anfangszeit.
> Du Kind!



Echt mal. Um das zu wissen, muss man doch noch nicht einmal alt sein...



InoX schrieb:


> die kenne ja sogar ich...
> 
> Aber ich habe mich auch mit denen beschäftigt als es um die Rahmenwahl ging. Daher kam dann das Tomac, weil Yeti ARC gab es nicht mehr in 26 Zoll.



Ende 2011 gab es das nicht mehr in 26"?
So'n ARC wäre bestimmt auch einige Scheinchen teurer gewesen, oder? Außerdem war das Tomac toll.


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

pfff!!!! 
habt ihr mich heute als opfer auserkoren?


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Eure Antworten beruhigen mich, Phillip und Christian!


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> pfff!!!!
> habt ihr mich heute als opfer auserkoren?



Warum? War heut schon was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Ich war gerade am überlegen ob ich das für das Rad meiner Liebsten verwenden könnte und dann las ich dies:

"Für die Stadtschlampe, fürs Winterbike oder die Freundin die man nicht soooo lieb hat."

Von unserem Metrum





... Habs mir anders überlegt.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Naja, war halt ne ehrliche Ansage! 
Bekommst auch nen Sonderpreis und musst ihr die Anzeige ja nicht zeigen.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

Naja ich bräuchte ja eigentlich nichts aber es hat mich so angelacht. Sie hat ein XT 750 Schaltwerk und nen Deore Umwerfer habe ich noch liegen. Das ganze mit 8-Fach Schalt-Bremshebeln. Also ziemlich ähnlich aber halt diese hässliche Hebelkombination.



Ich bin dann raus, der Schatz kommt gerade nachhause.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Ich gebe es Dir für 40 inkl. Versand als Päckchen.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Naja ich bräuchte ja eigentlich nichts aber es hat mich so angelacht. Sie hat ein XT 750 Schaltwerk und nen Deore Umwerfer habe ich noch liegen. Das ganze mit 8-Fach Schalt-Bremshebeln. Also ziemlich ähnlich aber halt diese hässliche Hebelkombination.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin dann raus, der Schatz kommt gerade nachhause.



Steht wohl unterm Pantoffel?!


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

wer f*ckn will muss freundlich/brav sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Oder so.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wer f*ckn will muss freundlich/brav sein!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2012)

Wolltest du dich nicht mit der Dame beschäftigen?


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


>



26 Minuten?! Ging aber fix!


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

musste kurz etwas vom Schreibtisch holen.


----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

So leute ich bin für heute raus...

Achja mein Speedneedle is heute angekommen, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen

Nacht Leute


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

hast du dafür noch etwas bezahlen müssen?


----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

Jup...hab ne ja selbst beim Sturz putt gemacht, aber nen vergünstigtes Crashreplacement bekommen

Genauen Preis kann ich dir per pn schreiben wenn du willst


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du Sack hast es geändert!!! Hätte ich mal lieber zitiert!!!



Selbst Schuld, und in Deinem Alter müsstest Du erfahren genug sein!


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wer is eigntl der herr mit der schönen frisur in deinem avatar, metrum?



Tststs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> pfff!!!!
> habt ihr mich heute als opfer auserkoren?



Der Marco versteckt sich ja leider!


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2012)

Moin Jens!

Wo kommst Du denn jetzt noch her?


----------



## onkel_doc (14. November 2012)

Bin gerade noch am arbeiten bis 0500 uhr...sniff


----------



## onkel_doc (14. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi Jens
> 
> hast Du den Vorfall gemeldet? Hundebisse sind bei uns (CH) meldepflichtig (BVET). Ist etwas vom wenigen, das ich als Arzt nicht nur melden darf, sondern muss.



habs ned gemeldet. Hab nur ne schramme abbekommen. Man sollte aber eigentlich die sache melden ich weiss. Meine freundin ist ja tierärztin und verhaltensmedizinerin für tiere. Sie hat mir auch geraten das ganze zu melden. 

Wollte einfach heute ned auch noch auf den bullenposten gehen.


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Ich wünsche allen Besuchern dieser Seite einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen und heiße sie herzlichst willkommen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Wo kommst Du denn jetzt noch her?



Moin,

Ich war gestern Abend auf einer Veranstaltung wo Mirko Slomka als Dozent verpflichtet worden war!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich war gestern Abend auf einer Veranstaltung wo Mirko Slomka als Dozent verpflichtet worden war!
> 
> ...



Wäre doch eher was für Deine Frau gewesen, so als 96erin!
Spielst Du jetzt den perfekten Pass oder worüber hat er referiert?
Mir wäre Marietta Slomka ja lieber gewesen.


----------



## unocz (14. November 2012)

moin


----------



## InoX (14. November 2012)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. November 2012)

moin,

ihr seit ja schon wieder sehr aktiv


----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

Moooin


----------



## onkel_doc (14. November 2012)

Moin alle zusammen.

Fahr heute mittag nochmals nach Finale. We^rde bis sonntag nochmals die trails unsicher machen.

Hat sich nochmals ergeben, dass ich ein paar tage frei habe...überzeit abbauen.

Greets


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2012)

Moin!
wieder nicht geschafft  schon seit 8 uhr in der uni...


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wäre doch eher was für Deine Frau gewesen, so als 96erin!
> Spielst Du jetzt den perfekten Pass oder worüber hat er referiert?
> Mir wäre Marietta Slomka ja lieber gewesen.



Die war dabei und es ging über Entscheidungen in Drucksituationen!


----------



## Junior97 (14. November 2012)

Schule aus, jetzt gehts ab aufs Rad. An die langschläfer noch einen wunderschönen guten morgeb

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. November 2012)

so, fertig mit uni, jetzt essen und dann aufs rad


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Ich war schon unterwegs, bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Mal sehen vlt. heute Abend noch ne Runde. Aber da siegt dann meist die Faulheit wenn man einmal auf dem Sofa festsitzt, bzw. liegt. Und Fußball ist ja auch noch.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. November 2012)

etwas für sascha...

Küblis hat die segel gestrichen...wieder ein marathon weniger in der IXS bikeserie der schweiz.

Nach Goldenrace in Schaffhausen jetzt Küblis.

Also sascha der weg st frei für was neues...O-Tour bei uns um die ecke oder Einsiedeln IRONBIKE-Race. Beide sind ja ned weit vond er grenze weg. UNd das IRONBIKE hat ja auch kultstatus.

Greets onkel


----------



## Clemens (14. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist ne Frau (na gut wenn auch eine die Frauen liebt)!
> Missy Giove - Downhill Legende meiner Anfangszeit.
> Du Kind!




Vorbilder habt ihr... die Dame ist nicht nur im MTB-Bereich eine Legende!

Im Juni 2009 wurde sie mit fast 200 kg Marihuana und einer Million Dollar Bargeld von der DEA festgenommen. Giove bekannte sich schuldig und wurde am 23. November 2011 zusätzlich zu der bereits abgesessenen Freiheitsstrafe zu sechs Monaten Hausarrest sowie zu fünf Jahren auf Bewährung verurteilt.


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Na wenigstens ist sie nicht unter Drogen Rad gefahren wie manch andere Vorbilder!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> etwas für sascha...
> 
> Küblis hat die segel gestrichen...wieder ein marathon weniger in der IXS bikeserie der schweiz.
> 
> ...



schon gesehen und beweint...
die 2 alternativen sind gespeichert... oder halt mal bissle laenger: salzkammergut. das ist au scho lange auf der todo liste


----------



## Clemens (14. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ist sie nicht unter Drogen Rad gefahren wie manch andere Vorbilder!




Die kann man jeden Sommer live und in Farbe in TV bewundern. Der führende der Konsumentenwertung ist am gelben Trikot zu erkennen.


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Die kann man jeden Sommer live und in Farbe in TV bewundern. Der führende der *Konsumentenwertung* ist am gelben Trikot zu erkennen.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

So Leute hab grad mal nen paar teile ins Univega gesteckt...







Wollte mal gucken wies aussieht. Mir gefällts echt iwe gut. Ist zwar so unauffällig wie ein lebensgroßer Hamster auf Crack, aber dezent kann ja jeder

Das Blau ist etwas blöd zu Fotografieren, das reflektiert so komisch....Wenn man normal draufguckt isses in etwas so dunkel wie auf dem Sitzrohr etwas über den Flaha schrauben


----------



## Junior97 (14. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ist sie nicht unter Drogen Rad gefahren wie manch andere Vorbilder!



so lang meine Lieblingsfahrer nicht Dopen  , ok man muss sagen das es nicht mehr ok ist was im Renn Rad Sport mit den Chemikalien alles so angestellt wird. Sollen se doch lieber mehr Trainieren und nicht Dopen, wenn keiner mehr Dopen würde, würde der Renn Rad Sport vielleicht auch wieder weiter hochkommen und beliebter werden. Aber beim MTB gab es ja leider auch schon Doping nachweise 

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

Hast du in jeder Sportart, ab dem Level wo Geld verdient wird...Leider geht der Trend bei den Hobbyleuten auch mittlerweile mehr und mehr zum Doping.

Es wird nur von Sportart zu Sportart gut vertuscht oder eben nicht. Im Fußball wird einfach zu viel Geld gemacht, um sich Skandale leisten zu können.http://fussballdoping.de/

Sonst ist so ziemlich jede Sportart betroffen....


----------



## Junior97 (14. November 2012)

Ja leider muss ich da sagen... 
hoffe ja das die XC WC Fahrer nicht alle Dopen. 

Jan


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Eben paar tolle Schuhe gefunden. Gibt sicherlich auch ne Ausführung für Klickpedale.


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So Leute hab grad mal nen paar teile ins Univega gesteckt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird aber bestimmt trotzdem ein geiles Bike auch wenn bissel arg viel Schrift, etc. drauf ist.  Finde die Farben sehr schön, wenn das Blau so ist wie hinten! Nur das Rot stört MICH.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

Ich mag das Rot und das Blau. Das blau is nunmal wie gesagt echt blöd zu Photografieren....Wirkt immer so hell aufm Photo

Schrift is mir a bisserl zu viel. Ich muss mal gucken wies fertig aussiehtEvtl werd ich die Reifenschrift schwärzen und die Felgenrandaufkleber abmachen.

EDIT: Das Bild von deinen Schuhen kann ich net sehen...


----------



## Junior97 (14. November 2012)

kann dein Schuhbild auch nicht sehen Metrum


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Hm, ich seh das Bild hier. Ist aber auch egal, wenn nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2012)

das wird hubsch.


----------



## Junior97 (14. November 2012)

Denke auch dass, das Univega gut wird 

Was haltet ihr von Rigida Edge Felgen ? (höre da lieber die Meinung von Leuten die selber Fahren).

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. November 2012)

mhh soweit ich das in erinnerung habe sind die ziemlich schwer, aber eben auch entsprechend robust


----------



## unocz (14. November 2012)

nabend,

kurze frage zwischendurch: 
fahre aktuell nen 110 vorbau am 29er, wie verhält sich ein kürzerer vorbau (90) ? was ändert sich ?


----------



## InoX (14. November 2012)

hab keine genaue Ahnung was sich verändert. Ich glaube es soll direkter werden. An meinem 29er ist ein 90er Vorbau mit einem 640er Lenker verbaut und es ist schon recht direkt. Bin bis jetzt immer nur 110 er und 105er am 26er gefahren. Da waren dann die Lenker aber auch schmaler (560mm und 600mm).

EDIT: Hallo erst mal.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

Wird direkter...Ich mags fahre am 26er nen 90er und nen 600er Lenker. Ist geschmackssache, einigen is das zu nervös


----------



## Junior97 (14. November 2012)

Fahre am 26er einen 700mm Lenker mit 70mm Vorbau und bin zufriede hatte nie Probleme mit der Kombination


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wird direkter...Ich mags fahre am 26er nen 90er und nen 600er Lenker. Ist geschmackssache, einigen is das zu nervös



Das ist in etwa auch meine Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So Leute hab grad mal nen paar teile ins Univega gesteckt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeeeett!   


...etwas zu bunt ist es noch...


Wie kommst du an den Rahmen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2012)

Naja, am Ende ist aber ja auch abhängig von der Länge des Oberrohrs und der körperlichen Beschaffenheit des Fahrers. Es bringt ihm jetzt nix wenn wir hier alle unsere Vorbaulängen und Lenkerbreiten durchgeben, dass muss IHM nicht passen. Hilfreich wäre es mitzuteilen wie es sich geändert hat wenn man die Vorbaulänge veränderte. Also zum Beispiel dass man dann aufrechter sitzt, sich die Arm- und Handstellung ändert, etc.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Feeeeett!
> 
> 
> ...etwas zu bunt ist es noch...
> ...



Ma gucken wie gesagt Felgenrandaufkleber kommen evtl runter

Über Ebay nen Händer gefunden, der die günstig verkauft. Geschäft haben wir ausserhalb der Bucht abgewickelt und er hat mir dann nochmal was erlassen, weil er keine Gebühren zahlen musste


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ma gucken wie gesagt Felgenrandaufkleber kommen evtl runter
> 
> Über Ebay nen Händer gefunden, der die günstig verkauft. Geschäft haben wir ausserhalb der Bucht abgewickelt und er hat mir dann nochmal was erlassen, weil er keine Gebühren zahlen musste


Wäre vielleicht ganz schön...

Ah, cool.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2012)

Abend zusammen!

Das Univega wird ja


----------



## maddda (14. November 2012)

Jup..is aber noch viel arbeit. Muss die Schalthebel noch entlabeln usw



> Wäre vielleicht ganz schön...



Werde aber erstmal gucken, wies dann fertig wirklt, abmachen kann man ja immernoch


So bin jetzt Pennen morgen hab ich früh Uni Nach Leute


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2012)

Moin und auch gleich wieder Tschüss!


----------



## InoX (14. November 2012)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## maddda (15. November 2012)

Morgen

Erster Für studentische verhältnisse echt früh


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

Moin, ich habe vergessen mich hier zu melden. 
Habe schon den Sram-Besuch gelesen und etwas über die Nada-Fumic Sache die es 2008 gab.


----------



## unocz (15. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Erster Für studentische verhältnisse echt früh



ich war um 6:55 bereits am bahnhof.. und jetzt eigntl schon frei.. aber wie immer: referate vorbereiten, hausarbeiten schreiben, bücher wälzen


----------



## maddda (15. November 2012)

Hab heute von 8-15:45 fast  durchgenehnd. Is eigentlich der einzige Tag in der Woche, an dem ich nammitachs nix mehr für die uni mach.


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Moin, nichts los hier ?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

Stimmt nix los! 
Alle arbeiten oder haben Uni.

Noch eine Vorlesung und dann Laufen.
Freitag und Montag frei, das wird ein klasse WE


----------



## maddda (15. November 2012)

Warte grad auf meine letzte Übung...Danach Krafttraining und Rolle...


 @Marcel

Jetzt bin ich neidisch. Ich hab morgen sogar mehr als die eine übliche Vorlesung. Muss noch so einen doofen verpflichtenden Zusatzkurs morgen machen


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

Moin!

Bin zwar schon sein 6:15 auf habe aber keine Lust zum texten. Neblig, grau, Temperaturen knapp unter Null und meine Nasennebenhöle meldet sich schon wieder. 
Im Radio haben sie ständig gesagt dass die Sonne noch rauskommt, wofür sich der Moderator vorhin schon entschuldigt hat - weil sie NICHT rauskommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin zwar schon sein 6:15 auf habe aber keine Lust zum texten. Neblig, grau, Temperaturen knapp unter Null und meine Nasennebenhöle meldet sich schon wieder.
> Im Radio haben sie ständig gesagt dass die Sonne noch rauskommt, wofür sich der Moderator vorhin schon entschuldigt hat - weil sie NICHT rauskommt!



Ich war gerade in Bremerhaven, da ist der Nebel weg und die Sonne scheint bei ca. 10 Grad. Auf dem Rückweg ab Bremen-Nord weiter Nebelsuppe mit Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

Das wird jetzt sicherlich weniger schön, wenn man wie Du stets unterwegs ist. 
Bist Du eigentlich nur im Norden unterwegs oder quer durchs Land?
Staubsauger werden ja eigentlich überall gebraucht!


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Grob Niedersachsen/Bremen/OWL!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt nix los!
> Alle arbeiten oder haben Uni.
> 
> Noch eine Vorlesung und dann Laufen.
> Freitag und Montag frei, das wird ein klasse WE


 
Ich habe heute frei .


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

ich morgen 
(dafür aber am Sa & So wieder trainerlehrgang  )


----------



## Junior97 (15. November 2012)

Moin,
also bei uns ist sehr Bescheidenes Wetter Temperaturen sind ok aber so dunkel  und ich habe kein Licht  naja deswegen erst das Vergnügen dann die Arbeit 

Und bezüglich der Vorbau frage muss ich Metrum recht geben du wirst das ausprobieren müssen  ich hatte damals das glück wir hatten noch 4-Kanthölzer, habe da dann Längslöcher und ein Gabelschaft-loch reingearbeitet und mit eine 1-m breiten Stange meine Sitzposition ermittelt. Nur den Lenker habe ich breiter genommen als ermittelt (kommt aber bald ans DH)

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Staubsauger werden ja eigentlich überall gebraucht!



Du machst mir in den letzten Tagen wieder ziemlichen Spaß.


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin,
> also bei uns ist sehr Bescheidenes Wetter Temperaturen sind ok aber so dunkel  und ich habe kein Licht  naja deswegen erst das Vergnügen dann die Arbeit
> 
> Und bezüglich der Vorbau frage muss ich Metrum recht geben du wirst das ausprobieren müssen  *ich hatte damals das glück wir hatten noch 4-Kanthölzer, habe da dann Längslöcher und ein Gabelschaft-loch reingearbeitet und mit eine 1-m breiten Stange meine Sitzposition ermittelt.* Nur den Lenker habe ich breiter genommen als ermittelt (kommt aber bald ans DH)
> ...



Du bist ja richtig clever und innovativ!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Du machst mir in den letzten Tagen wieder ziemlichen Spaß.



Naja, eigentlich wollte ich Jens nur bissel ärgern aber der hat nicht drauf reagiert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2012)

So. Heute früh die letzte Klausur geschrieben. Das Semester ist somit rum, wenn ich nichts nachschreiben muss. 
Heute Nacht war erstmal die Polizei auf'm Campus, weil 'n paar Leute Stress gemacht haben. Das wird besonders in der Prüfungszeit hart geahndet. Einige durften damit zumindest eine Nacht hinter Gittern verbringen.


----------



## maddda (15. November 2012)

Ui.. Gabs ja richtig was zu gucken. 

Find ich in der Prüfungszeit aber ne gute Sache


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So. Heute früh die letzte Klausur geschrieben. Das Semester ist somit rum, wenn ich nichts nachschreiben muss.
> Heute Nacht war erstmal die Polizei auf'm Campus, weil 'n paar Leute Stress gemacht haben. Das wird besonders in der Prüfungszeit hart geahndet.* Einige durften damit zumindest eine Nacht hinter Gittern verbringen*.


 
Tja früh übt sich .

Mal wieder ne tech Frage: Kann mir mal einer einen grobstolligen (keine Spikes) 26" Winterreifen empfehlen? Draht oder Faltreifen? Gewicht spielt eigentlich nicht so die große Rolle, soll halt kuzweilig für'n Winter Setup dienen aber auch nicht übertrieben schwer sein. Der Preis sollte auch nicht extrem hoch sein. Was würdet ihr mir für ne Breite empfehlen, 2.0 oder 2,1 oder ne andere Breite?

Gruß, Cihan.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

ich bin letzten winter vorne NN in 2.25 und hinten RaRa in 2.25 gefahren.. hatte damit eigentlich keine probleme.
evtl könnte man hinten auch noch nen NN aufziehen, aber mehr brauchts denke ich nicht.


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Hinten RaRa? Hast du gar keine Traktionsprobleme gehabt? Den RaRa Habe in der von dir genannten Dimension vo. und hi. an dem Bike dran.


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

Grobstollig ist der RR ja nicht gerade. 
Ich hatte im Winter meist MK drauf oder halt Spikes.
Werde am 29er wohl mal den Ardent testen, weil der wirklich eher was fürs Grobe sein sollte. Auf den 26er Winter LRS wirds wohl MKing und XKing draufgeben.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

nicht mehr als mit allen anderen reifen auch.. ein grobstolligerer reifen setzt sich in so einem fall zu und dann wars das auch mit der traktion. kommt meiner meinung nach ziemlich aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ui.. Gabs ja richtig was zu gucken.



Das war nachts um 4 und andere Häuser haben meinen Blick versperrt. Ich habe nur die Polizeiautos gesehen und mir den Rest aus erster Hand erzählen lassen.
Ich werde schauen, ob ich im Winter mit dem RaceKing über die Runden komme. Ansonsten muss wohl mal ein Spikereifen den Weg auf meine Felge finden.


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> nicht mehr als mit allen anderen reifen auch.. ein grobstolligerer reifen setzt sich in so einem fall zu und dann wars das auch mit der traktion. kommt meiner meinung nach ziemlich aufs gleiche
> raus.



Wieso setzt sich ein grobstolliger Reifen (_den er suchte, daher der Hinweis darauf!_) in so einem Fall (_welcher Fall dass auch immer sein mag?_) zu?!
Ob sich ein Reifen zusetzt oder nicht hat insbesondere etwas mit der Anordnung der Stollen zu tun. Ein Larsen zum Beispiel hat so enges Profil dass er im nu zugesetzt ist.
Aber ich lass mich gern belehren und lerne hinzu.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

Naja, ich ging davon aus, dass es nass und schlammig ist. 
Meine Erfahrung in dem Fall war bzw. ist, dass ein Reifen wie z.B. NN oder Albert, (für meine Begriffe grobstollige(re) Reifen) sich dann mit Schlamm/Matsch zusetzen und genauso viel/wenig Traktion besitzen wie z.B. ein RaRa, welcher aber dafür besser rollt.


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Naja, ich ging davon aus, dass es *nass und schlammig *ist.
> Meine Erfahrung in dem Fall war bzw. ist, dass ein Reifen wie z.B. NN oder Albert, (für meine Begriffe grobstollige(re) Reifen) sich dann mit Schlamm/Matsch zusetzen und genauso viel/wenig Traktion besitzen wie z.B. ein RaRa, welcher aber dafür besser rollt.



Er fragte aber nach *Winterreifen*.  Und da ist es, bei uns, eher fest und schneeig. Und am Ende kommt es wirklich auf die Lauffläche an, wie die Selbstreinigung funktioniert. Aber davon abgesehen eignen sich Schlammreifen sehr gut für Schnee. Nen richtigen Winterreifen für alles gibt es leider nicht. 
Aber wenn es Cihan eh nicht interessiert können wir die letzten Posts löschen und müssen uns nicht den Kopf zerbrechen !!!


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

jaa.. bei uns ist der winter eher nass.. 
aber der MK ist doch auch das pendant zum NN oder nicht?


----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

Winter = Schnee

Im Schnee bin ich bis jetzt immer mit meinen Sommerreifen klar gekommen. NN, RR, RoRo. Der Roro hat es nur nicht überlebt weil ich mir beide an einer Flasche aufgeschnitten habe die unter der Schneedecke lag. 

Hatte nie Probleme aber ich kenne es auch nicht anders.

Wer will mit zum Heavy 24 im nächsten Jahr und warum sollten wir ihn mitnehmen?


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

ich nicht 
an dem WE ist KiZa.. hab da noch ne rechnung offen


----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

Ich habe eine mit dem Heavy offen.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

team- oder einzelstarter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

4er-Team

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NmnXMoobG18


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2012)

4er. Einen brauchen wir noch.
Argh, zu langsam.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

So jetzt noch eine Vorlesung und dann Wochenende.
Grad mal den Rahmen bei planet x bestellt


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

was fürn rahmen?


----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

Den Rahmen fürs Heavy?????


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

Der der für das bald zu verkaufende Rennrad und den zu kleinen Crosser kommt.
Wird eben rationalisiert, so viel RR fahre ich nicht, da reicht ein LRS.
Weiterhin kann ich dann die Laufräder zwischen dem Neuen und dem 29er wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2012)

Kaffenback?
Meine Wunschkonfiguration steht schon und die Farbe würde ich auch ändern lassen...


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich wollte ich Jens nur bissel ärgern aber der hat nicht drauf reagiert.



Das nennt man "Dickes Fell" und hat nichts mit dem Speck auf den Rippen zu Tun!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich nicht
> an dem WE ist KiZa.. hab da noch ne rechnung offen



Mit wem? 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Winter = Schnee
> 
> Im Schnee bin ich bis jetzt immer mit meinen Sommerreifen klar gekommen. NN, RR, RoRo. Der Roro hat es nur nicht überlebt weil ich mir beide an einer Flasche aufgeschnitten habe die unter der Schneedecke lag.
> 
> ...



Ich! Warum? Ich würde Euch schön die Rundenzeiten versauen!


----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das nennt man "Dickes Fell" und hat nichts mit dem Speck auf den Rippen zu Tun!



Dickes Fell auf dem Speck?


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mit wem?
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



mit der Ultra Distanz 
dieses jahr bekam ich ca. in der hälfte krämpfe und konnte mich nur gerade so noch unter 6h ins ziel retten.. angepeilt war zwischen 5:30h und 6h. 
nächstes jahr sollens dann < 5:30h werden


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Er fragte aber nach *Winterreifen*. Und da ist es, bei uns, eher fest und schneeig. Und am Ende kommt es wirklich auf die Lauffläche an, wie die Selbstreinigung funktioniert. Aber davon abgesehen eignen sich Schlammreifen sehr gut für Schnee. Nen richtigen Winterreifen für alles gibt es leider nicht.
> *Aber wenn es Cihan eh nicht interessiert können wir die letzten Posts löschen und müssen uns nicht den Kopf zerbrechen !!! *


 
Sorry , mußte zwischendurch noch was erledigen außerdem hätte ich nicht gedacht das so viele so schnell was dazu sagen, tech Fragen werden hier ja nicht so gern gesehen . Sonst hatte ich mich immer gefragt warum der jenige der ne Frage gestellt hat selbst nichts dazu sag und jezt ist es mir selbst passiert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2012)

Dann hab ich auch noch ne rechnung offen. 20km vor schluss platter. 1. kartusche rein. Kurz darauf wieder platt und das ventil net raus bekommen. Die mutter war mit milch verklebt... Nach ewigem rumgemache 2. Kartusche rein und hoffen...
Ich will wieder sub 5h  

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

So um die 5h rum wär natürlich fantastisch!
Mal sehen wie ich durch den Winter komme..


----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich! Warum? Ich würde Euch schön die Rundenzeiten versauen!



Hast du Erfahrungen mit 24h-Rennen?

Wir wollen relativ weit vorne landen und das ganze ziemlich flott angehen. Müssen ja viele Runden bei dem Preis schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2012)

Naja... Bei mir waren es dieses jahr 5:20h... Aber lief net ideal und die vorbereitung den winter ueber auch net... Mal sehen was 2013 bringt... Es ging ja schonmal 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

fährst du nur langdistanz & xc?
oder auch kurzmarathons.. ich fahr sonst nur kurzdistanz & xc.
wollte aber versuchen, dass ich vor KiZa nächstes jahr wenigstens 1x noch ne langdistanz fahre..


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Naja, ich ging davon aus, dass es nass und schlammig ist.
> Meine Erfahrung in dem Fall war bzw. ist, dass ein Reifen wie z.B. NN oder Albert, (für meine Begriffe grobstollige(re) Reifen) sich dann mit Schlamm/Matsch zusetzen und genauso viel/wenig Traktion besitzen wie z.B. ein RaRa, welcher aber dafür besser rollt.


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Er fragte aber nach *Winterreifen*. Und da ist es, bei uns, eher fest und schneeig. Und am Ende kommt es wirklich auf die Lauffläche an, wie die Selbstreinigung funktioniert. Aber davon abgesehen eignen sich Schlammreifen sehr gut für Schnee. Nen richtigen Winterreifen für alles gibt es leider nicht.
> Aber wenn es Cihan eh nicht interessiert können wir die letzten Posts löschen und müssen uns nicht den Kopf zerbrechen !!!


 
Ja damit hatte ich tiefen Schnee gemeint, hätte ich aber auch hinzufügen sollen. Mit grobstollig meinte ich natürlich wie Veikko es schon sagte, das da ne gewisse Profiltiefe vorhanden sein sollte ohne das die Stollen zu eng bei einander liegen um ein festsetzen zu verhindern. Ich hab's zwar nicht ausprobiert aber ich habe das Gefühl das ein (wenn auch nur etwas) runtergefahrener RaRa im Schnee rutschen könnte und bei meinem hinteren RaRa ist das der Fall.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2012)

Das ist das lustige: ich fahre entweder xc, also 60min all out. Oder ich fahre sehr lange... So die mitteldistanz ist net soooo meins. Oder ich bin zu doof es mir ein zu teilen...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Dickes Fell auf dem Speck?



oder so ähnlich!


----------



## unocz (15. November 2012)

ich peile auch die ultra an .........


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrungen mit 24h-Rennen?
> 
> Wir wollen relativ weit vorne landen und das ganze ziemlich flott angehen. Müssen ja viele Runden bei dem Preis schaffen.



Bin bisher bei dreien mitgefahren und habe dieses Jahr dabei diesen hier gewonnen:





Ist aber wohl nicht zu wiederholen und zusätzlich hatte ich ein geniales Team!



P.S. Sollte ich da wirklich Zeit haben und mitfahren könnte ich vielleicht wegen der Karten mal was nachfragen.


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Ich kenn da einen der einen kannte der wiederum einen kannte und der kannte einen der ein 24h-Rennen in unter sech stunden absolviert hat. 




Willkommen auf E-T-W-R .


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin bisher bei dreien mitgefahren und habe dieses Jahr dabei diesen hier gewonnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht Jens!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

So, bevor es um Acht ist und keine techn. Fragen mehr zugelassen sind -
hat einer nen Tipp für nen 29er LRS im vernünftigen PLV?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2012)

24h steht fuer 2013 auch wieder auf dem plan. Entweder mal solo (will nach 2 versuchen endlich mal durch kommen) oder mal wieder im team... Aber so ein team wie 2007 mit supernova wird eher schwer zu machen sein :/

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einen der einen kannte der wiederum einen kannte und der kannte einen der ein 24h-Rennen in unter sech stunden absolviert hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich, ich, ich hab es unter sechs Stunden absolviert!

























War ja schließlich im Achter unterwegs!

Ach ja, und ich kenne da nicht nur einen...


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Jens!!!!



Glück gehabt!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Glück gehabt!



Wieso? Haben die anderen Teams abgesagt?


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso? Haben die anderen Teams abgesagt?



Nö,

waren schon 13 Teams in unserer Wertung am Start. Nur war ich in einem wirklich guten Team und zusätzlich war das Rennen auch nicht ganz so stark besetzt.

In Chemnitz hätten wir da wohl keine Chance gehabt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich hab es unter sechs Stunden absolviert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich mein aber solo .


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich mein aber solo .



Ich bin nicht sadomasochistisch veranlagt!

Hallo Sascha!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, bevor es um Acht ist und keine techn. Fragen mehr zugelassen sind -
> *hat einer nen Tipp für nen 29er LRS im vernünftigen PLV?*


 
*hust* Hier wurde ne Frage gestellt. Ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen .


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, bevor es um Acht ist und keine techn. Fragen mehr zugelassen sind -
> hat einer nen Tipp für nen 29er LRS im vernünftigen PLV?



Ich habe gerade einen bei Ebay verkloppt!


Edit

Und der Marcus liest wieder heimlich mit!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen bei Ebay verkloppt!
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...



*Idiot!!!* (Sorry!)


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> *hust* Hier wurde ne Frage gestellt. Ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen .



Danke mein Freund!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke mein Freund!


 
Na klar , du bist auch schnell auf meine frage eingegangen und den Ardent werde ich mir mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Habe mir auch in etwa sowas vorgestellt (etwas robusteres).


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke mein Freund!



Du hast Freunde??????


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast Freunde??????



Ja zwei - Dich und Cihan! 
Im wirklichen Leben mag mich niemand.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

die leute in der richtigen welt sind auch pöse und gemein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen bei Ebay verkloppt!
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...



 Big brother is watching you! 

Und wenn ich es heimlich machen würde, hätte ich kein grünes Licht... Aber manchmal erwische ich mich auch dabei, meinen Lappi oder das ipad den ganzen Tag on gelassen zu haben.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast Freunde??????


 
Jezt hat er einen verloren .


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Big brother is watching you!
> 
> Und wenn ich es heimlich machen würde, hätte ich kein grünes Licht... Aber manchmal erwische ich mich auch dabei, meinen Lappi oder das ipad den ganzen Tag on gelassen zu haben.
> 
> Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend



Die grüne Lampe habe ich nicht gesehen. nur oben in der Liste der Anwesenden im CC-Bereich habe ich Deinen Namen gesehen!


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Jezt hat er einen verloren .


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Big brother is watching you!
> 
> *Und wenn ich es heimlich machen würde, hätte ich kein grünes Licht...* Aber manchmal erwische ich mich auch dabei, meinen Lappi oder das ipad den ganzen Tag on gelassen zu haben.
> 
> Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


 
Weil du hier ein zweit Account am laufen hast und da als Troll unterwegs bist ?

Moin Marcus .


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die grüne Lampe habe ich nicht gesehen. nur oben in der Liste der Anwesenden im CC-Bereich habe ich Deinen Namen gesehen!



Ach so, Du Fuchs...

Ich bin ja ein wenig stolz auf mich, seit 3 Wochen halte ich mich eisern an meinen Trainingsplan und das Gewicht purzelt auch weiter

Mal sehen, wie lange ich das durchhalte....


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach so, Du Fuchs...
> 
> Ich bin ja ein wenig stolz auf mich, seit 3 Wochen halte ich mich eisern an meinen Trainingsplan und das Gewicht purzelt auch weiter
> 
> Mal sehen, wie lange ich das durchhalte....



Schick den Plan mal rum - will auch purzeln!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Weil du hier ein zweit Account am laufen hast und da als Troll unterwegs bist ?
> 
> Moin Marcus .



Moin Cihan

verdammt.... ertappt!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach so, Du Fuchs...
> 
> Ich bin ja ein wenig stolz auf mich, seit 3 Wochen halte ich mich eisern an meinen Trainingsplan und das Gewicht purzelt auch weiter
> 
> *Mal sehen, wie lange ich das durchhalte....*


 
Ich hoffe nicht nur bis ende 2012 .

Nee im Ernst, coole sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach so, Du Fuchs...
> 
> Ich bin ja ein wenig stolz auf mich, seit 3 Wochen halte ich mich eisern an meinen Trainingsplan und das Gewicht purzelt auch weiter
> 
> Mal sehen, wie lange ich das durchhalte....



Hi Marcus,

wieviel ist inzwischen weg?


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schick den Plan mal rum - will auch purzeln!



Meinen Trainingsplan oder die Diät?

Diät ist ganz einfach, weniger futtern und Finger weg vom Alkohol

Morgens und abends einen Eiweißshake (morgens mit Haferflocken), mittags relativ normal und zwischendurch ein paar Mandeln, Nüsse oder so...


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> wieviel ist inzwischen weg?



6kg, möchte aber langsamer machen und auf ca 3 kg im Monat kommen..

Was macht dein Gewicht?


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Meinen Trainingsplan oder die Diät?
> 
> Diät ist ganz einfach, weniger futtern und *Finger weg vom Alkohol*
> 
> Morgens und abends einen Eiweißshake (morgens mit Haferflocken), mittags relativ normal und zwischendurch ein paar Mandeln, Nüsse oder so...



Nein Marcus, ich meine die Diät die *DU* machst!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Meinen Trainingsplan oder die Diät?
> 
> Diät ist ganz einfach, weniger futtern und Finger weg vom Alkohol
> 
> Morgens und abends einen Eiweißshake (morgens mit Haferflocken), mittags relativ normal und zwischendurch ein paar Mandeln, Nüsse oder so...



warum die eiweisshakes und die nüsse?


----------



## Junior97 (15. November 2012)

Also beim Thema Training hat der Junior direkt ne Frage  Trainiere seit einiger Zeit mit Pulsuhr, nur ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Plan ob diese Trainingspläne die man in Büchern findet welche man in der Bibliothek was bringen ? Und wie stellt ihr euch denn euer Training zusammen ?

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 6kg, möchte aber langsamer machen und auf ca 3 kg im Monat kommen..
> 
> Was macht dein Gewicht?



Mach Dir da keine Sorgen, das wird automatisch langsamer mit der Gewichtsabnahme!

Ich war im August auf 95 Kilo runter und nach dem Sturz in Verbindung mit den Messen wieder auf gut 98 Kg rauf.

Bin aber wieder inzwischen auf 96 runter!


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein Marcus, ich meine die Diät die *DU* machst!!!!



Muhhaaa!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

Das Problem bei uns ist dass wir Abends immer warm essen da die Jungs im Gymnasium nicht essen. Und da gibt es natürlich auch immer fett Kohlenhydrate.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Also beim Thema Training hat der Junior direkt ne Frage  Trainiere seit einiger Zeit mit Pulsuhr, nur ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Plan ob diese Trainingspläne die man in Büchern findet welche man in der Bibliothek was bringen ? Und wie stellt ihr euch denn euer Training zusammen ?
> 
> Jan



Bist Du bekloppt? Es ist nach 20.00 Uhr und die Jäcken sind los und Du fragst nach Trainingsplänen!

Apropos Jäcken, wo ist eigentlich Marco schon wieder?


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Also beim Thema Training hat der Junior direkt ne Frage  Trainiere seit einiger Zeit mit Pulsuhr, nur ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Plan ob diese Trainingspläne die man in Büchern findet welche man in der Bibliothek was bringen ? Und wie stellt ihr euch denn euer Training zusammen ?
> 
> Jan



kommt drauf an welche bücher das sind 
ich lasse mir momentan noch meinen trainingsplan machen, möchte aber zur saison 2014 dann mein training selbst gestalten.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Problem bei uns ist dass wir Abends immer warm essen da die Jungs im Gymnasium nicht essen. Und da gibt es natürlich auch immer fett Kohlenhydrate.



Dann futtere den Tag über halt weniger alter Nimmersatt!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> warum die eiweisshakes und die nüsse?



Weil ich kein Bock habe zu kochen  und mit den Shakes habe ich meine besten Ergebnisse erzielt .... Ich habe mal gelesen, dass der Körper (gerade in einer Diät) auch Fette braucht und Nüsse liefern diese. Außerdem passen die in jede Tasche und sind für mich optimal als Snack


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weil ich kein Bock habe zu kochen  und mit den Shakes habe ich meine besten Ergebnisse erzielt .... Ich habe mal gelesen, dass der Körper (gerade in einer Diät) auch Fette braucht und Nüsse liefern diese. Außerdem passen die in jede Tasche und sind für mich optimal als Snack



okay. nüsse haben aber sehr(!) viele kalorien und es gibt mit sicherheit auch gesünderes als sich überwiegend von eiweisshakes zu ernähren.

nicht das ich dir zu nahe treten möchte oder so - wenn das für dich funktioniert, mach das weiter.. will nur mal darauf hinweisen.
ein gesundheitsbewusstsein zu entwickeln ist ja auch ein wichtiger schritt bei einem lebenswandel der das gewicht reduzieren soll (ich mag das wort "diät" nicht).


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nüsse liefern diese. Außerdem passen die in jede Tasche und sind für mich optimal als Snack



Kopfkino!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

Und die Shakes sind aber "fertige" - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du bekloppt? Es ist nach 20.00 Uhr und die Jäcken sind los und Du fragst nach Trainingsplänen!
> 
> Apropos Jäcken, wo ist eigentlich Marco schon wieder?


 
Der ist doch soweit ich weiß auf Lehrgängen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Der ist doch soweit ich weiß auf Lehrgängen.



In Hessen sind das glaube ich dann Leergänge!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weil ich kein Bock habe zu kochen  und mit den Shakes habe ich meine besten Ergebnisse erzielt .... Ich habe mal gelesen, dass der Körper (gerade in einer Diät) auch Fette braucht und Nüsse liefern diese. *Außerdem passen die in jede Tasche und sind für mich optimal als Snack*


 


ohneworte schrieb:


> Kopfkino!


 
Die passt sicherlich nicht in eine normale Hosentasche .


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In Hessen sind das glaube ich dann Leergänge!



Leergang war auch nur bis Dienstag. Aber ist ja auch schön wenn er dann lesen und schreiben kann. Der PC hatte eh immer Probleme mit der Spracherkennung bei seinem Hessisch!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In Hessen sind das glaube ich dann Leergänge!


 
Ja man fährt hin um seinen Kopf frei zu bekommen .


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Die passt sicherlich nicht in eine normale Hosentasche .



Hast Du eine Ahnung was Marcus für Hosen trägt?


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> okay. nüsse haben aber sehr(!) viele kalorien und es gibt mit sicherheit auch gesünderes als sich überwiegend von eiweisshakes zu ernähren.
> 
> nicht das ich dir zu nahe treten möchte oder so - wenn das für dich funktioniert, mach das weiter.. will nur mal darauf hinweisen.



Danke... 
Klar, Nüsse enthalten viel Fett. Aber Nüsse oder auch rohe Mandeln stecken voller Nährstoffe und gesunder Fette. Eine kleine Handvoll Nüsse oder Mandeln haben einen besseren Nährwert als die anderen Snacks, die lediglich reich an leeren Kalorien sind.

10 Mandeln (ca. 20 Gramm) haben ungefähr 120 Kcal und sättigen ganz schön und sind besser als ein Mars...

Mit den Shakes komme ich super klar habe ein angenehmes Magengefühl... Aber gerade abends gönne ich mir auch mal etwas anderes


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke...
> Klar, Nüsse enthalten viel Fett. Aber Nüsse oder auch rohe Mandeln stecken voller Nährstoffe und gesunder Fette. Eine kleine Handvoll Nüsse oder Mandeln haben einen besseren Nährwert als die anderen Snacks, die lediglich reich an leeren Kalorien sind.
> 
> 10 Mandeln (ca. 20 Gramm) haben ungefähr 120 Kcal und sättigen ganz schön und sind besser als ein Mars...
> ...



Na denn Prost!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

Ich esse den halben Tag, was mache ich falsch?

- es gibt gleich selbstgemachte pizzen mit 1,2kg hähnchenbrust, extra scharfe chilisoße anstelle von tomatensoße und dann mit mais und chilis. überbacken mit käse -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

Super, wenn du so umfassend im Bilde bist 
Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg 

und trainier bitte nicht so viel.. ich fühl mich immer schlecht wenn ich sehe wie viel du trainierst


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> [...] überbacken mit käse -



 käääääsee!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ahnung was Marcus für Hosen trägt?


 
Da er HSV Fan ist, sicherlich keine Lederhosen .


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Super, wenn du so umfassend im Bilde bist
> Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg
> 
> und trainier bitte nicht so viel.. ich fühl mich immer schlecht wenn ich sehe wie viel du trainierst


Von wem sprichst du?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> käääääsee!



Achja, wir sind zu zweit. 1,2kg fleisch wären etwas viel für mich alleine 

- nein, kein weibsvolk, das ist feiern -


Irgendwer hatte vorhin recht: es wird ein Kaffenback. nur die gabel gibts erstmal nicht, ich möchte es wie jens halten und stahl mit carbon kombinieren


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Von wem sprichst du?



Von jens denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und die Shakes sind aber "fertige" - oder?



Sowohl als auch... wenn ich unterwegs bin trinke ich auch mal fertige Drinks (zB die von Met-Rx) sonst habe ich ein Whey Protein Pulver...


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Von wem sprichst du?



Markus,(?) hhninja! ich brauch auch n namenszettel!!


----------



## cpprelude (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Markus,(?) hhninja! ich brauch auch n namenszettel!!


 
Dann füg doch hinzu warum du unter anderem Eiweißshakes in Frage gestellt hattest. Meinst du etwa die Sache das zuviel Eiweiß für den Körper nicht gut sein soll? Hatte ich irgentwo mal aufgeschnappt.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Markus,(?) hhninja! ich brauch auch n namenszettel!!



Mar*c*us ist richtig


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch... wenn ich unterwegs bin trinke ich auch mal fertige Drinks (zB die von Met-Rx) sonst habe ich ein Whey Protein Pulver...



Ja, klar Marcus - ich meinte damit eigentlich auch das Pulver.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Dann füg doch hinzu warum du unter anderem Eiweißshakes in Frage gestellt hattest. Meinst du etwa die Sache das zuviel Eiweiß für den Körper nicht gut sein soll? Hatte ich irgentwo mal aufgeschnappt.



Erstens mal deckt man durch eine ausgewogene Ernährung seinen Eiweißbedarf schon zu 150% ab, so dass man eigntl. garkein zusätzliches Eiweiß zu sich nehmen bräuchte, anderseits meinte ich halt, dass eine ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung immer synthetischen Präparaten vorzuziehen ist, d.h. lieber paar Brote essen damit der Magen auch was zu verdauen hat anstatt "Flüssignahrung".

Dass zu viel Eiweiß nicht gut sein soll hab ich auch mal aufgeschnappt, weiß aber nichtmehr wozu das führen kann/soll.. außer Blähungen und Flottem Otto


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Da er HSV Fan ist, sicherlich keine Lederhosen .



Die dehnen sich auch so schlecht für den Nusstransport!


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

Sind aber andererseits auch sehr reißfest


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Erstens mal deckt man durch eine ausgewogene Ernährung seinen Eiweißbedarf schon zu 150% ab, so dass man eigntl. garkein zusätzliches Eiweiß zu sich nehmen bräuchte, anderseits meinte ich halt, dass eine ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung immer synthetischen Präparaten vorzuziehen ist, d.h. lieber paar Brote essen damit der Magen auch was zu verdauen hat anstatt "Flüssignahrung".
> 
> Dass zu viel Eiweiß nicht gut sein soll hab ich auch mal aufgeschnappt, weiß aber nichtmehr wozu das führen kann/soll.. außer Blähungen und Flottem Otto



Das letzte hättest Du jetzt nicht erwähnen sollen, der glaubt jetzt er wird zum "Flotten Marcus" auf dem Bike!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte vorhin recht: es wird ein Kaffenback. nur die gabel gibts erstmal nicht, ich möchte es wie jens halten und stahl mit carbon kombinieren



Icke.
Und ich würde da auch eine Alu- oder Stahlgabel einbauen anstatt eines Stahlmonstrums.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Icke.
> Und ich würde da auch eine *Alu*- oder *Stahl*gabel einbauen anstatt eines *Stahl*monstrums.


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

habt nachsicht!
es ist schon spät und bike-themen eigntl verboten!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2012)

Eigentlich schon 
Aber solche geistigen Ergüsse müssen kommentiert werden 

Wegen Beratung frag ich mal in den (Rad)-Öffnunngszeiten des ETWR


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> habt nachsicht!
> es ist schon spät und bike-themen eigntl verboten!



Bei Christian gibts gleich Mittagessen - da ist es nicht spät!!!!


----------



## Junior97 (15. November 2012)

So cc Fahrer wie wir sind ja schon verrückt tagsüber fällt hier fasl kurzt kein Wort  aber Abends wenn man mal kurz weg ist stehen schon die nächsten Seiten


----------



## maddda (15. November 2012)

Hab auch nix mitbekommen, saß auffer Rolle...

Morgen werd ich mal weiter am Univega schrauben. Hab noch einen Satz Furious Freds im Keller gefunden, die werd ich mal raufmachen. Zum Rennenfahren kommt natürlich was anderes drauf, aber dann is mein Rad für die R2 Gallerie direkt 250gr leichter und da ich das Teil eh nur bei schönem Wetter fahre, kann ich die auch runterfahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


>



Alu- oder Carbongabel meinte ich natürlich.



Metrum schrieb:


> Bei Christian gibts gleich Mittagessen - da ist es nicht spät!!!!



Bei mir ist es bald Schlafenszeit. Heute Nacht nicht viel geschlafen und eine Stunde Vorsprung zu euch.


----------



## maddda (15. November 2012)

Überigens haben wir im BBI etwr Team gerade drei Schnappspunktezahlen 77 66 55...wenn das kein gutes Ohmen ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Jetzt muss man nur noch rausfinden wofür. Lotto und Roulette kann man damit nicht spielen


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alu- oder Carbongabel meinte ich natürlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir ist es bald Schlafenszeit. Heute Nacht nicht viel geschlafen und eine Stunde Vorsprung zu euch.



Stimmt, hatte nicht an AM und PM gedacht und einfach nur 11:35 gelesen - oder so und dachte es gibt gleich Mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte nicht an AM und PM gedacht und einfach nur 11:35 gelesen - oder so und dachte es gibt gleich Mittag.



Du brauchst jetzt nicht zu verheimlichen das Du gar keine Uhrzeit kennst!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du brauchst jetzt nicht zu verheimlichen das Du gar keine Uhrzeit kennst!



Ich unterscheide eigentlich nur hell und dunkel!


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (16. November 2012)

Moin


----------



## InoX (16. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide eigentlich nur hell und dunkel!


 
jetzt sollsübrigens hell draußen sein. Falls duProbleme hast das zu unterscheiden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2012)

Zum Glück wohnt er nicht im Polarkreis. Polartag/-nacht wären bei dem Zeitverständnis nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. November 2012)

*Es kracht gleich ihr Zwei!!!*


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

Moin!

Der Film Ananas-Express gestern Abend/Nacht war doch etwas wirsch 

Da das ETWR geöffnet hat: Brauchbare Carbongabeln für CX mit Discaufnahme?

Keine Whiskey Parts - das ist zu teuer!


----------



## maddda (16. November 2012)

Überigens heute morgen zufällig gesehen:
http://www.tune.de/news/bitou-wird-zu-beitune/


----------



## hhninja81 (16. November 2012)

Moin Jungs....

Habt ihr auch so viel Spaß auf den Straßen eurer Stadt?

We are traffic 

http://youtu.be/QSiBVTtrS1w

Ach ja..... WOCHENENDE


----------



## Junior97 (16. November 2012)

moin zusammen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2012)

Moin Jungs.

Ich gehe jetzt (hell) joggen bevor es dunkel (später/abend) wird.
Sollte JEDER verstanden haben..  

 @Marcel
Steuersatz angekommen?


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2012)

Ist ja schön dass wir heute, wenn es dunkel ist, wieder mit Dir rechnen können - dass entlastet mich wenigstens!


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> jetzt sollsübrigens hell draußen sein. Falls duProbleme hast das zu unterscheiden.



Hey, Schau doch mal wo Veikko wohnt, das nennt man durchaus auch "Dunkeldeutschland"!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt (hell) joggen bevor es dunkel (später/abend) wird.
> Sollte JEDER verstanden haben..
> ...




Bloß keine Zweideutigkeiten schaffen 

Jo ist angekommen, super Sache  

Jetzt bin ich damit beschäftigt, den Alten aus dem Rahmen zu klopfen.
Hätte so auch sicherlich den 3. Weltkrieg überstanden, absolut nichts für Leichtbauer 


EDIT:

Drecks Fuji Kacke! Können die nicht einen unteren Lagersitz mit 56mm haben wie alle anderen auch?
Jetzt steh ich hier und hab die obere Schale drin und die untere geht nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2012)

Woe! Jetzt erstma lecker essen und dann mit dem weibe lecker nen mojito schluerfen

Das woe schreit nach rr fahren!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Woe! Jetzt erstma lecker essen und dann mit dem weibe lecker nen mojito schluerfen
> 
> Das woe schreit nach rr fahren!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Selbstgemachten Mojito?

Guaden Happa


----------



## BENDERR (16. November 2012)

so, training done für heute!
jetzt erstmal essen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2012)

Natuerlich! Merke: das einzige was ich (fast) immer fertig kaufe sind nudeln!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

Gute Einstellung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2012)

Wenn man es mal selber gemacht hat und weis wie essen schmecken sollte, kann einem der fertig fras gestohlen bleiben!


fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## BENDERR (16. November 2012)

ausserdem ist kochen 
ich koch gerne


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

Der Vorgang des Essens ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2012)

Eins nach dem anderen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bloß keine Zweideutigkeiten schaffen
> 
> Jo ist angekommen, super Sache
> 
> ...



Was versuchst Du auch einer Kamera das Biken beizubringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was versuchst Du auch einer Kamera das Biken beizubringen!




Das ist nicht witzig 













Mein Vater hat schnell noch wen angerufen der im Betrieb drehen kann. Der will sich die untere Lagerschale mal anschauen.

Nebenbei hab ich noch festgestellt, dass die DT Swiss XMM 29 wie verrückt knackt bei den oberen Abstreifern. Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Junior97 (16. November 2012)

Ein Service vielleicht ? wie viel km hat die Gabel denn ?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ein Service vielleicht ? wie viel km hat die Gabel denn ?



Habs grade mal in der Trainingsverwaltung nachgeschaut. Dürften so ~1200km sein.

Knackt eben auf Höhe der Abstreifer wenn ich die VR-Bremse ziehe und am Lenker drücke/ziehe.

Hatte erst den Carbonlenker und den Steuersatz im verdacht.

Das DT Service Video ist aber ganz gut, vielleicht nehm ich mir morgen mal die Zeit und schau mal rein in die Gabel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist ja schön dass wir heute, wenn es dunkel ist, *wieder mit Dir rechnen können* - dass entlastet mich wenigstens!




Ne, ne, ne....   Heute PC-Verbot!   Bin nur was nachlesen....



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bloß keine Zweideutigkeiten schaffen
> 
> Jo ist angekommen, super Sache
> 
> ...



Wo klemmt´s unten?

Beschreibe mal genauer, Marcel.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Wenn man es mal selber gemacht hat .........*
> 
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Okaaaaay.....     





*Euch allen ein schönes WE!*


----------



## Junior97 (16. November 2012)

ja genau taunusteufel endlich Wochenende


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

@ Marco:

Rahmen hat unten 54,9mm und die alte Lagerschale 55mm.
Die Lagerschale vom Mortop hat aber 56mm und passt somit nur in Rähmen mit 55,9mm am unteren Lagersitz. Wobei die 56mm der eigentliche Standard sind und 55mm nur wenige (Scott?, Fuji) haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2012)

Auf den quote warte ich schon lange... Aber der teufel enttaeuscht mich net 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

Ist eben ein Zitierkönig/teufel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Marco:
> 
> Rahmen hat unten 54,9mm und die alte Lagerschale 55mm.
> Die Lagerschale vom Mortop hat aber 56mm und passt somit nur in Rähmen mit 55,9mm am unteren Lagersitz. Wobei die 56mm der eigentliche Standard sind und 55mm nur wenige (Scott?, Fuji) haben.



Reibahle oder ähnliches könnte helfen....



Bin raus - Chefin ruft. 



Ggf bis später...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Reibahle oder ähnliches könnte helfen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich auch erst überlegt, aber der Kollege meines Vaters hat erstmal grundsätzlich davon abgeraten. Wandstärke des Rahmen ist unten ~4mm und müsste logischerweise auf 3mm runter.


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2012)

Hier ist gerade Kegelabend mit ordentlich Weizen angesagt! Immerhin mit dem Rad hin, gibt winterpokalpunkte!


----------



## maddda (16. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab ich auch erst überlegt, aber der Kollege meines Vaters hat erstmal grundsätzlich davon abgeraten. Wandstärke des Rahmen ist unten ~4mm und müsste logischerweise auf 3mm runter.



Sowas is immer Kacke. Mein Poison Rahmen hatte auch nen 66mm Innenlager

Haste mal die alten Steuersatzschalen nachgemessen?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sowas is immer Kacke. Mein Poison Rahmen hatte auch nen 66mm Innenlager
> 
> Haste mal die alten Steuersatzschalen nachgemessen?



Lesen ist nicht so eure Stärke was?  



> @ Marco:
> 
> Rahmen hat unten 54,9mm und die alte Lagerschale 55mm.
> Die Lagerschale vom Mortop hat aber 56mm und passt somit nur in Rähmen  mit 55,9mm am unteren Lagersitz. Wobei die 56mm der eigentliche Standard  sind und 55mm nur wenige (Scott?, Fuji) haben.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Wieder zu Hause, Gute N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieder zu Hause, Gute N8!


Was war'n los?


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Moin Constantin,

Kegeln mit ca. 7 Weizen und ein paar weniger Kurzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> Kegeln mit ca. 7 Weizen und ein paar weniger Kurzen...


Hey, Jens!


Nett


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kegeln mit ca. 7 Weizen und ein paar weniger Kurzen...



So'n Weizen und 'n paar Pfeffi könnt' ich mir auch mal wieder reinstellen (haben wir letztere eigentlich an meinem letzten Abend getrunken, Philipp?).

Gerade haben sich meine niederlänischen Nachbarinnen verabschiedet (fliegen morgen gen NL). Gab ordentlich was zu fratzen und nun habe ich keine Hopfenkaltschale mehr im Kühlschrank.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So'n Weizen und 'n paar Pfeffi könnt' ich mir auch mal wieder reinstellen (haben wir letztere eigentlich an meinem letzten Abend getrunken, Philipp?).
> 
> Gerade haben sich meine niederlänischen Nachbarinnen verabschiedet (fliegen morgen gen NL). Gab ordentlich was zu fratzen u*nd nun habe ich keine Hopfenkaltschale mehr im Kühlschrank*.


...schade!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2012)

Sowas trinkst du doch nicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sowas trinkst du doch nicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne!?


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Constantin,
> 
> Kegeln mit ca. *7 Weizen und ein paar weniger Kurzen*...



Damit darf/sollte man aber nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren.... 

Ach ja.....

MOIN


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Damit darf/sollte man aber nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren....
> 
> Ach ja.....
> 
> MOIN



Schön das die Sheriffs die Station bei uns auf dem Hof haben und uns nur anhalten würden wenn wir Schlangenlinien fahren!

Auch Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. November 2012)

Moin............ ihr Spritnasen.

Gleich geht's locker auf's Rad.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin............ ihr Spritnasen.
> 
> Gleich geht's locker auf's Rad.



Bei mir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. November 2012)

Moin...

Heute gehts bei mir zum Krafttraining und aufs Rad...aber morgen wird richtig geil. Ich fahr zu nem Vereinskollegen und denn drehen wir ne Runde durch ne Nato Zone und  u.a. auch durch Holland

Gab ja bei euch allen gut was zu feiern letzte nacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin............ ihr Spritnasen.
> 
> Gleich geht's locker auf's Rad.



Moin Marco

ICH war brav und habe keinen Tropfen angerührt..... 

Gehe mich jetzt schlank machen! 

Bis später und allen viel Spaß auf dem Bike


----------



## unocz (17. November 2012)

moin zusammen


----------



## Metrum (17. November 2012)

Moin Männer!

Bester Sonnenschein bei Temperaturen um Null.
Ist nur Mist wegen dem blöden Rotz, werde wohl lieber bissel langsam anrollen, wenn das überhaupt geht.


----------



## unocz (17. November 2012)

bei uns ist alles vernebelt und nass, da werde ich den wald meiden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So'n Weizen und 'n paar Pfeffi könnt' ich mir auch mal wieder reinstellen (haben wir letztere eigentlich an meinem letzten Abend getrunken, Philipp?).



Du hast wirklich einiges nicht mitbekommen an dem Abend. Da gabs einige Pfeffis und Hopfenkaltschalen. bist ja bald wieder da.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Zurück aus dem kalten und sonnigen Wald!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem kalten und sonnigen Wald!



Da gehts für mich gleich erst hin


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2012)

sehr geehrte damen und herren,

für mich gehts gleich in den wald, bei herrlichstem sonnenschein (wie im hochsommer). 
danach kurz frisch machen und dann gehts rippchen essen und die ein oder andere hopfenkaltschale vertilgen.

wünsche alle ein schönes wochenende!


----------



## maddda (17. November 2012)

Rippchen, sind mit abstand das Geilste essen, wo gibt


Guten Hunger


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich einiges nicht mitbekommen an dem Abend. Da gabs einige Pfeffis und Hopfenkaltschalen. bist ja bald wieder da.



Was sollte ich machen, man wurde ja geradezu dazu gezwungen.

Ach ja, Mahlzeit zusammen. Heute wird... nichts gemacht.


----------



## Junior97 (17. November 2012)

Gerade aus dem Wald zurück, das ganze Laub ist doch schrecklich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. November 2012)

Heute mal eher Richtung Hintertaunus unterwegs....      _Ißberg-Tempel_







Blick auf den Heimweg...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2012)

Schön! 
Bei uns wars aber zum Glück überhaupt nicht nebelig.
 @junior: Das Laub erhöht doch den Spaß/Adrenalinfaktor.


Bei mir ist gerade ein Packerl von Superstar Comp eingetroffen und es wird die KeFü montiert. Außerdem wird von XT auf X.9 gewechselt.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Gerade aus dem Wald zurück, das ganze Laub ist doch schrecklich



Jepp, ich bin gestern im Dunkeln trotz Beleuchtung 2x neben dem Trail im Wald gelandet. Konnte den wegen des vielen Laub auf dem Boden nicht mehr erkennen! Und das auf dem Hometrail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (17. November 2012)

@Crimson joar das tut es schon aber nerven tut es umso mehr wenn man sich fast wegen den steinen unterm Laub die Felge und den Reifen zerstört.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2012)

Joa man erwischt schon unbeabsichtigt/unvorhergesehen die ein oder andere Wurzel, Steine oder Bodenwellen. 
Bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

Bei mir ist es bisher auch immer gutgegangen.


----------



## InoX (17. November 2012)

Bin neulich mit dem Vorderrad weg gerutscht und hab mir beim Abfangen den Sattel in von vorn in mein bestes Stück gerammt.n etwas längere Ubelkeit und ein etwa 10cm langer Bluterguss an der Oberschenkelinnenseite waren die Folge.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2012)

so, zurück von der kleinen tour.

ich bin heute wie falschgeld durch den wald geeiert. war irgendwie total öde.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jepp, ich bin gestern im Dunkeln trotz Beleuchtung 2x neben dem Trail im Wald gelandet. Konnte den wegen des vielen Laub auf dem Boden nicht mehr erkennen! Und das auf dem Hometrail!



Das war doch auf dem Rückweg vom Kegelabend.... Und auch kein Wald, sondern der Vorgärten vom Nachbarn


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so, zurück von der kleinen tour.
> 
> ich bin heute wie falschgeld durch den wald geeiert. war irgendwie total öde.



Das hab ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch...



Sooo, noch ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis für heute: Springendes X.9 Schaltwerk auf allen großen Gängen. Ich wollte schon aufgeben, habe aber noch die Sram Röllchen gegen Shimanos getauscht..... uuund läuft erstklassig


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2012)

Sooo schoen 3h mit dem rr durch die rheinebene...
Morgen steht noch mal rr auf dem programm. Jetzt erstmal pizza essen gehen. 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das war doch auf dem Rückweg vom Kegelabend.... Und auch kein Wald, sondern der Vorgärten vom Nachbarn



Abend, nicht Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo schoen 3h mit dem rr durch die rheinebene...
> Morgen steht noch mal rr auf dem programm. Jetzt erstmal pizza essen gehen.
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



moin, ah flach geht bei dir auch


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Abend, nicht Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Wie sieht das bei Dir am kommenden Freitag aus? Hats Du Zeit für eine Tour durch die HaBe's?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2012)

Hat jemand diese geteilten Matchmaker für Elixir 5 und Sram Shifter über?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. November 2012)

ob mann mal ne hamburger Runde Tour hinbekommt????


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei Dir am kommenden Freitag aus? Hats Du Zeit für eine Tour durch die HaBe's?



Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, aufgrund meiner beschissenen beruflichen Situation kommen die Aufträge sehr, sehr kurzfristig und diese kann ich dann nicht Absagen... Daher gebe ich kaum private Zusagen, weil ich schon so oft Freunde enttäuscht und verärgert habe.
Es ist echt zum Kotzen. Ich wohne in der geilsten Stadt, im coolsten Stadtteil und entwickle mich immer mehr zum Almöhi........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin, ah flach geht bei dir auch



Kaum zu glauben gelle... Und dann noch puls 120-140.
Aber morgen gehts erst ueber nen berg, bevor es noch 3h heim geht.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, aufgrund meiner beschissenen beruflichen Situation kommen die Aufträge sehr, sehr kurzfristig und diese kann ich dann nicht Absagen... Daher gebe ich kaum private Zusagen, weil ich schon so oft Freunde enttäuscht und verärgert habe.
> Es ist echt zum Kotzen. Ich wohne in der geilsten Stadt, im coolsten Stadtteil und entwickle mich immer mehr zum Almöhi........



Das können wir auch noch Freitag kurzfristig entscheiden!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

Wer von Euch ist dieser Unhold?


*Einziger Berliner Radfahrer mit Licht gefasst:*

http://www.welt.de/satire/article13691493/Einziger-Berliner-Radfahrer-mit-Licht-gefasst.html


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wer von Euch ist dieser Unhold?
> 
> 
> *Einziger Berliner Radfahrer mit Licht gefasst:*
> ...



So siehst Du dann bald aus!


----------



## maddda (17. November 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

Meine Heidi wird dann aber über 18 sein und nicht mit dem Peter spielen....


Alter, heute gibt es ja nur Grütze im TV


----------



## maddda (17. November 2012)

Band of Brothers kommt auf RTLII

Ist eine 10 Teilige Serie über eine Einheit im zweiten Weltkrieg. Hab alle 10 Teile schon gesehen. Ist echt verdammt gut gemacht
Heute kommt die 4erte Episode


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

Stimmt BoB ist echt gut.... Habe ich aber auch schon gesehen.

Ich werde wohl bei Carmen Nebel hängen bleiben.

Hört sich doch Super an:

"Von Patricia Kaas bis Eros Ramazzotti präsentiert die 1988 zum "Fernsehliebling der DDR" gewählte Nebel ihren bewährten Mix aus Pop, Klassik und Volksmusik."


----------



## unocz (17. November 2012)

Werde mir den neuen total recall reinziehn


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Meine Heidi wird dann aber über 18 sein und nicht mit dem Peter spielen....
> 
> 
> Alter, heute gibt es ja nur Grütze im TV



Noch läuft hier Leverkusen gegen Schalke 04 auf Sky!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2012)

Ich hab mich fernseh technisch heute Abend nicht noch nicht entschieden.
Egal, einfach übers große Bild freuen, den Hund kraulen und schön ein Feuer im Kamin machen 

Mit Schraubern bin ich nu fertig - das Bergamont liegt jetzt mit 1x9 bei ~8,5Kg fertig.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Werde mir den neuen total recall reinziehn



Der läuft ja leider nicht im TV... Viel Spaß


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Meine Heidi wird dann aber über 18 sein und nicht mit dem Peter spielen....


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt BoB ist echt gut.... Habe ich aber auch schon gesehen.
> 
> Ich werde wohl bei Carmen Nebel hängen bleiben.
> 
> ...



So sinngemäß: Es ist zwar die gequirrlte Schxxxe wie immer, aber was anderes fällt uns nicht dazu ein!


----------



## cpprelude (17. November 2012)

Nabend Leute, ich suche ja noch Reifen für den Winter, was würdet ihr denn von diesem Reifen für verschneite Straßen halten? 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=2;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=5;pgc=0;orderby=2


----------



## BENDERR (17. November 2012)

von verschneiten straße nehme ich abstand!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So sinngemäß: Es ist zwar die gequirrlte Schxxxe wie immer, aber was anderes fällt uns nicht dazu ein!



Die Tänzerinnen waren aber schon mal sehr legger....

Du hast im Übrigen ein komplett falsches Bild von mir!


----------



## cpprelude (17. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> von verschneiten straße nehme ich abstand!


 
Ja Straßen/Wege wie man's nimmt, überall wo halt Schnee liegt.


----------



## cpprelude (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das war doch auf dem Rückweg vom Kegelabend.... Und auch kein Wald, sondern der Vorgärten vom Nachbarn


 
 Genau auf allen vieren, auf der Suche nach dem Haustürschlüssel .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Tänzerinnen waren aber schon mal sehr legger....
> 
> Du hast im Übrigen ein komplett falsches Bild von mir!



Jetzt mach ich schon keine Witzchen mehr über Dein Konsumverhalten und schon ist das auch nicht richtig!


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Genau auf allen vieren, auf der Suche nach dem Haustürschlüssel .



Hatte ja meinen Aufpasser dabei!


----------



## cpprelude (17. November 2012)

Was ist denn hier nicht los ?


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier nicht los ?



Keine Ahnung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2012)

Moin!

Erster!! 

Komme gerade aus dem neuen Bond-Film. War ganz gut....


----------



## zuki (18. November 2012)

Ich fürchte nächstes Jahr wird es dann auch ein 29er bei mir .

http://www.principia.dk/gb/product/msl-c40t-29r-111/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (18. November 2012)

das sieht echt scharf aus


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

Sagt mal, 06:29 und 07:29 Uhr Sonntag morgens? Habt Ihr beiden senile Bettflucht?

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus. Erinnert mich stark an mein starres 1x9 zaboo.
Aber an die alten prinzipia kommt es net ran... Die waren mitte der 90er immer mein traum...
Waren die nicht auch schon 1-2x insolvent?

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## zuki (18. November 2012)

@ohneworte: Nee, keine Sorge. Muss heute leider arbeiten.

Und zum Thema Principia: Ich bin bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen seit den 90ern immer nur Principia gefahren. Die Insolvenz kam mit dem Carbonboom. Die Firma wurde dann aber gerettet und unter einem Teil der ehemaligen Belegschaft wieder aufgebaut.
Leider ist aus Kostengründen natürlich "made in Denmark" Geschichte. In Sachen Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit sind die Bikes aber noch immer ganz vorne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2012)

Oja, zu alu-zeiten waren sie echt top-notch!

So ein sch*** jetzt hat es mir gestern am dynamo strassen vorderrad ne speiche gekostet... Wieder ne einzelne speiche bestellen... Heute dann auch kein rr sondern starrbike.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

Moin Jungs

Das Bike sieht echt schick aus, ist es ein Traum von Dir oder wird es bestellt?

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe, fällt es richtig schwer sich aufzuraffen und sich aufs Bike zu setzen...

Hamburger Schmuddelwetter:

7Grad, Nieselregen und 'ne steife Briese....

Wenn ich nicht so bekloppt wäre, würde ich auf der Couch bleiben. 

Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## unocz (18. November 2012)

moin,
das principia hat was !

..........so gleich zum powercycling ins studio


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2012)

Moin.

Heute ist Jahresabschlussfeier/Brunch vom MTBC-Verein.
Um 11 Uhr geht's los...


Das Principia sieht ganz gut aus, ist aber auch nix anderes wie'n
China-Rahmen.
Ist ja nicht schlinm, halten und gefallen ja, aber ein selbstbeschaffter 350-Allibaba
kann nicht weniger.
Diese Kundenverarsche nervt mich einfach...

Klar, Niner,BMC,Speci und Co kommen auch aus China, aber es sind eigenständige Rahmenformen.
Man hat das Gefühl, dass sich webigstens ein oder zwei Leutchen 'nen  Kopp dazu gemacht haben.

Aber einfach Massen einkaufen und bekleben ist sch...!


So, dann wäre der morgentliche Frust auch raus...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2012)

Die Scott Straßenschuhe mag ich nichtmehr. Innerhalb von 7 Tagen zwei mal in ******* getreten - mit dem tollen Profil haben die Schuhe nicht nur auf Flatpedals halt 

Ich schwing mich gleich auch aufs Rad, muss ja den Umbau checken!


----------



## zuki (18. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Principia sieht ganz gut aus, ist aber auch nix anderes wie'n
> China-Rahmen.
> Ist ja nicht schlinm, halten und gefallen ja, aber ein selbstbeschaffter 350â¬-Allibaba
> kann nicht weniger.
> Diese Kundenverarsche nervt mich einfach...


 @_hhninja81_: So ist es. Aber erst im Januar. 

Ich mÃ¶chte ja jetzt nicht wie ein verteidigender Fan rÃ¼berkommen. Dir ist aber schon klar, dass eine GroÃteil der heute als innovativ angesehenen Rahmengimmicks von dieser kleinen Schmiede aus DÃ¤nemark stammen? Die Rahmen werden noch immer in DÃ¤nemark nach eigenen Vorgaben entwickelt.

Principia hatte leider nie das Geld fÃ¼r groÃe Marketing und Patentgeschichten. Aus einem frÃ¼heren Beitrag im Tour Forum:

Principia war eine Zeit lang, etwa von Mitte der '90er bis 2004, eine  ganz groÃe Nummer im Rahmenbau. Man kann sagen, nach Klein eine der  innovativsten Marken Ã¼berhaupt.

Zwar sind wirklich wesentliche Fortschritte im Rahmenbau, wie  oversize-Rohre oder Ahead-SteuersÃ¤tze von Klein gekommen, doch hatte  dessen Quantum Pro einen entscheidenden Nachteil: es fuhr, passend zum  amerikanischen Geschmack seinerzeit, am liebsten geradeaus.

Das hat Principia geÃ¤ndert, die Rahmen fahren sich super ausgewogen, ein  echter Traum. Und zudem in seiner Topbaureihe Rex, die spÃ¤ter aus  namensrechtlichen Ellipse heiÃen musste, einige weitere Neuerungen  eingefÃ¼hrt, die inzwischen Standard geworden sind:

- ellipsoide Tretlager und Steuerrohre zwecks ErhÃ¶hung der Steifigkeit
- Gabeln mit grÃ¶Ãerem Durchmesser unten: 1,1/8 auf 1,1/4, bzw. 1 1/2
- das so genannte Maximus-Sitzrohr, also unten groÃer Durchmesser fÃ¼r Steifigkeit oben 27,2mm fÃ¼r mehr Komfort
- OberflÃ¤chenveredelung mittel Anodisierung, was Gewicht spart und sehr beschÃ¤digungsresistent ist

Ãber lange Jahre hinweg bestand (und besteht) das GeschÃ¤ftskonzept von  so Hammermarken wie Canyon, Rose, etc. im Wesentlichen darin, alles was  Principia sich ausgedacht hat, mÃ¶glichst fix zu kopieren und billig in  Asien fertigen zu lassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Daher auch deren guter Ruf...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Canyon hat der Einfachheit halber gleich die ganze Geometrie mit Ã¼bernommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2004/05 ist - darÃ¼ber ist wohl nur GerÃ¼chteweise was bekannt - Principia  nicht direkt pleite gegangen, aber einer der Teilhaber hat sich  deinvestiert. Die Fertigung in DÃ¤nemark ist daraufhin eingestellt  worden. Grund war der sich abzeichnende Carbonboom, der dafÃ¼r gesorgt  hat, dass die Alurahmenpreise in den Keller gegangen sind. SpÃ¤ter ist  die Marke als DesignbÃ¼ro mit Produktion in Fernost wieder auferstanden.  Erst aus dieser Zeit stammen die Carbonrahmen. Der Ruf der Marke hat  jedoch durch die zwischenzeitliche Insolvenz sehr gelitten, viel mehr  als bei anderen Marken, die einen Ã¤hnlichen Weg gegangen sind, etwa  Cannondale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

moin ihr quaselstrippen. 3 tage weg und wieder einige seiten mehr.

Ab heute abend gibts dann wieder schöne bilder von finale...

greets


----------



## gtbiker (18. November 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Principia war eine Zeit lang, etwa von Mitte der '90er bis 2004, eine  ganz große Nummer im Rahmenbau.



Heute sind sie eine ganz große Nummer im Stiftehalterbau. Wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern!


----------



## maddda (18. November 2012)

> Ab heute abend gibts dann wieder schöne bilder von finale...



Au ja


Wir haben unsere RR Runde auch verschoben...Blödes WetterDann gehts heute  wieder auffe Rolle.


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> Wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe, fällt es richtig schwer sich aufzuraffen und sich aufs Bike zu setzen...
> 
> Hamburger Schmuddelwetter:
> ...



Moin Marcus,

Hier ist das gleiche Schmuddelwetter wie bei Dir in HH bis auf de Steife Brise. Und da ich Vollhonk gestern großspurig heute einen zweistelligen Eintrag für den Winterpokal angekündigt habe war ich natürlich trotzdem auf dem Bike unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin ihr quaselstrippen. 3 tage weg und wieder einige seiten mehr.
> 
> Ab heute abend gibts dann wieder schöne bilder von finale...
> 
> greets



Moin Jens,

Das hielt sich doch sogar einigermaßen in Grenzen in den letzten Tagen.

Ansonsten freue ich mich dann mal auf heute Abend!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> @_hhninja81_: So ist es. Aber erst im Januar.
> 
> Ich möchte ja jetzt nicht wie ein verteidigender Fan rüberkommen. Dir ist aber schon klar, dass eine Großteil der heute als innovativ angesehenen Rahmengimmicks von dieser kleinen Schmiede aus Dänemark stammen? Die Rahmen werden noch immer in Dänemark nach eigenen Vorgaben entwickelt.
> 
> ...










Es ging nicht grundsätzlich gegen Principia. Es ging um 
das gezeigt Rad, bzw. den gezeigten Rahmen.
Möchtest du mir jetzt erzählen, dass dort zig Gehirnschmalz verbraten wurde??
Vielleicht in der Buchhaltung oder bei deren Jungs vom Einkauf, aber  so langsam tauchen hier doch zig Rahmen auf, deren Knotenpunkte oder Ausfallenden einfach die Herkunft verraten.


----------



## Junior97 (18. November 2012)

Hey,

heute mal wieder ne kleine runde gedreht. Und direkt eine Frage was kann ich dagegen machen dass sich mein HR Schnellspanner immer wieder löst ?

Jan


----------



## winem (18. November 2012)

Hallo die Runde,
hat einer von euch eine Durin (non tapered) mit einem Reduziersteuersatz verbaut und könnte davon ein Foto machen? Oder weiß jemand wo man eine non-tapered Durin in einem 1.5er Rahmen sehen kann?


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> heute mal wieder ne kleine runde gedreht. Und direkt eine Frage was kann ich dagegen machen dass sich mein HR Schnellspanner immer wieder löst ?
> 
> Jan



Von Vati zumachen lassen!
Also ich bin immer froh wenn ich meine auf bekomme ohne mir die Finger zu brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> heute mal wieder ne kleine runde gedreht. Und direkt eine Frage was kann ich dagegen machen dass sich mein HR Schnellspanner immer wieder löst ?
> 
> Jan



was für schnellspanner hast du?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2012)

Sind da vielleicht Kunststoffunterlegscheiben verbaut? Wo ist der Schnellspannerhebel, auf der Schaltungs- oder Bremsseite?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Hier ist das gleiche Schmuddelwetter wie bei Dir in HH bis auf de Steife Brise. Und da ich Vollhonk gestern großspurig heute einen zweistelligen Eintrag für den Winterpokal angekündigt habe war ich natürlich trotzdem auf dem Bike unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ich habe diesem Schweinehund den Finger gezeigt und war 3h unterwegs... 
Ich bin ja irgendwie stolz auf mich, die 3. Woche meines Plans geschafft. Keine Trainingseinheit ausgelassen, 8 kg abgenommen und nicht eine Pizza gegessen... Jetzt heißt es DRAN BLEIBEN!!

Mach mir jetzt ein Tee

Gruß Marcus


----------



## maddda (18. November 2012)

8kg is ne Ansage Super


Ich hab mich heute auch dem Abnehmen gewidmet...aber beim Rad







Hab mal den LRS fertig gemacht. Und noch ein bissl geschraubt. Der Laufradsatz hat jetzt nen Gesamtgewicht von 2551Gramm mit alles


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2012)

Ich muss sagen, dass der Hobel schon echt gut aussieht. Ich finde es deutlich schicker als das Poison.


----------



## zuki (18. November 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Heute sind sie eine ganz große Nummer im Stiftehalterbau. Wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern!



Sehr schön, wäre etwas für meinen Schreibtisch. 

Und @hhninja: Klasse, 8kg runter ist schon eine Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

winem schrieb:


> Hallo die Runde,
> hat einer von euch eine Durin (non tapered) mit einem Reduziersteuersatz verbaut und könnte davon ein Foto machen? Oder weiß jemand wo man eine non-tapered Durin in einem 1.5er Rahmen sehen kann?



Moin,

ich kann dir nur mit Fotos von 2 Durin non-tapered in den dazu passenden 1 1/8 Steuerrohren dienen. Non-tapered Gabel in Tapered-Steuerrohr sieht doch einfach Schxxxx aus!

Und erst einmal eine Vorstellungsrunde hier, zuallererst benötigen wir hier mal Deinen Namen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesem Schweinehund den Finger gezeigt und war 3h unterwegs...
> Ich bin ja irgendwie stolz auf mich, die 3. Woche meines Plans geschafft. Keine Trainingseinheit ausgelassen, 8 kg abgenommen und nicht eine Pizza gegessen... Jetzt heißt es DRAN BLEIBEN!!
> 
> Mach mir jetzt ein Tee
> ...



Tee ist gut, habe ich bereits hinter mir!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesem Schweinehund den Finger gezeigt und war 3h unterwegs...
> Ich bin ja irgendwie stolz auf mich, die 3. Woche meines Plans geschafft. Keine Trainingseinheit ausgelassen, 8 kg abgenommen und nicht eine Pizza gegessen... Jetzt heißt es DRAN BLEIBEN!!
> 
> Mach mir jetzt ein Tee
> ...


 
Perfekt. Das macht einem doch mut weiterzumachen


----------



## maddda (18. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass der Hobel schon echt gut aussieht. Ich finde es deutlich schicker als das Poison.



Danke

Freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt. Denke der Hobel wird Anfang  nächsten Monats stehen


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

so ein uni dingens habe ich auch noch im keller.

aufbau dauert schon nen halbes jahr.


----------



## zuki (18. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt. Denke der Hobel wird Anfang  nächsten Monats stehen



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schöner Rahmen. Da sollten unbedingt irgendwelche schwarzen Kurbeln dran!


----------



## maddda (18. November 2012)

> so ein uni dingens habe ich auch noch im keller.
> 
> aufbau dauert schon nen halbes jahr.



Auch net schlecht Wird das dein Racebike für nächste Sasion?



> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schöner Rahmen. Da sollten unbedingt irgendwelche schwarzen Kurbeln dran!



Kommt ne Kforce Light ran.


Hab überigens jetzt ein Ersatz Kforce Ceramic Innenlager(neu) im Bikemarkt ergattert...Zum normalen Preis sind die ja unbezahlbar


----------



## BENDERR (18. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sagt mal, 06:29 und 07:29 Uhr Sonntag morgens? Habt Ihr beiden senile Bettflucht?
> 
> Moin!



ne, trainerlehrgang 
gerade zurück.. und jetzt gehts noch ne runde laufen 
mir gehn am WE einfach immer zu viele wp-punkte flöten wegen diesem lehrgang


----------



## Junior97 (18. November 2012)

Die Schnellspanner sind die Standartdinger von Mavic mit Plastik U-Scheibe, sind auf der Bremsscheiben Seite. Was soll ich ändern ?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

finale komm bald wieder

































Und nein ich bin nicht BVB fan. Hat meine freundin gekauft





Es waren wieder mal traumhafte tage. Werden ev im april wieder runtergehen.

greets und viel freude allen am bikes/trailen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2012)

Danke Jens!

Ihr zwei seid echt cool!
Ich mag euren Style, das Lebensgefühl das sicherlich dahinter steckt  Ein wenig Neid ist auch dabei  Weiter so


----------



## Junior97 (18. November 2012)

Echt coole Bilder, was sind denn das für coole schlichte Handschuhe die du da anhast ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner sind die Standartdinger von Mavic mit Plastik U-Scheibe, sind auf der Bremsscheiben Seite. Was soll ich ändern ?



Also ich habe vorn einen Schnellspanner von den Crossmax-Laufrädern (wurde damals versehentlich mit den Crossride mitgeliefert und bei den XTR-Naben war keiner dabeo, deswegen nutze ich den weiterhin) und weiß gerade nicht, woraus die Unterlegscheiben sind. Ich habe den Hebel auch auf der Bremsseite und bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Jedenfalls haben ich irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Hitze von der Bremse die Kunststoffdinger weich macht und sich der Schnellspanner deswegen lockern kann. Deswegen solle man den Hebel auf der Schaltungsseite haben. Was dran ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nie derartige Probleme hatte. Aber du kannst es ja einfach mal probieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Echt coole Bilder, was sind denn das für coole schlichte Handschuhe die du da anhast ?


 

sind von giro

http://www.bikester.ch/bekleidung/handschuhe/giro-handschuhe-dnd-11m-black-xs/250178.html

danke 
Ja das lebensgefühl ist echt uns wir haben echt immer ne menge spass (oder auch bischen weniger für sie wenns mal wieder den superendurotrail runtergeht).

Biken sollte einfach ned nur sport, leistung,wettkampf und ergebnisse widerspiegeln. Biken sollte auch spass machen und freude bringen.

Das macht es bei uns. Schön für mich, dass auch meine freundin das ganze mit mir teilt.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sind von giro
> 
> http://www.bikester.ch/bekleidung/handschuhe/giro-handschuhe-dnd-11m-black-xs/250178.html
> 
> ...






 @_schnellspanner_: Ich würde echt Krämpfe kriegen wenn Hinten der Schnellspanner auf der Schaltwerkseite verbaut ist. Da muss man nämlich immer so würgen bis man das Laufrad raus hat.
Ich fahre übrigens auch welche mit Plastik (Bike24 mit 47g/Paar) und hatte da keine Probleme, muss man eben anknallen!


Heute hats mich auch geschmissen. "Schräger" Trail und links eine 30-40cm Kante auf einen anderen Weg. Es war so laubig/schmierig/wurzelig, dass einfach beide Räder weggerutscht sind. Durch die Schmiere lag ich kopfüber "unten" und meine Beine noch auf dem Trail


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> 8kg is ne Ansage Super
> 
> 
> Ich hab mich heute auch dem Abnehmen gewidmet...aber beim Rad
> ...



Moin,

Ich kenne den Rahmen ja im Original. Macht einen guten Eindruck was Du da gestaltest!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so ein uni dingens habe ich auch noch im keller.
> 
> aufbau dauert schon nen halbes jahr.





*Hi in die Runde!! 
*

Genau den Rahmen hÃ¤tte ich auch fast gekauft und _auf Lager_ gelegt.
GabÂ´s bei Nubuk-Bikes fÃ¼r ~350 â¬ im Abverkauf.
Hat aber schon fast Alu-Rahmen-Gewicht.


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ne, trainerlehrgang
> gerade zurück.. und jetzt gehts noch ne runde laufen
> mir gehn am WE einfach immer zu viele wp-punkte flöten wegen diesem lehrgang



Hi Benjamin,

In welchem Bereich machst Du einen Trainerlehrgang?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2012)

falls noch jemand nen carbonrahmen sucht: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...t=42836;page=1;menu=1000,2,99,101;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

Danke Jungs, mit ein wenig Zuspruch macht das Abnehmen gleich viel mehr Spaß

Doc

Mal wieder richtig tolle Bilder aber die Stutzen gehören in die Tonne


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hi in die Runde!!
> *
> 
> Genau den Rahmen hätte ich auch fast gekauft und _auf Lager_ gelegt.
> ...



Dafür bocksteif und quasi fast unzerstörbar! Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2012)

Dir auch ein _" Hallo Jens "_ .....


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, mit ein wenig Zuspruch macht das Abnehmen gleich viel mehr Spaß
> 
> Doc
> 
> Mal wieder richtig tolle Bilder aber die Stutzen gehören in die Tonne


 

Na ja, in der übergangszeit geben die halt noch warm...

Eben unser style...

Ich leg mir auch noch solche vom HSV zu


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na ja, in der übergangszeit geben die halt noch warm...
> 
> Eben unser style...
> 
> Ich leg mir auch noch solche vom HSV zu



Schick mir mal deine Adresse... Ich habe einen dicken Kopf und vergesse nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. November 2012)

Gestern bin ich durch so´n kleines Örtchen gefahren, noch richtig urig, noch mit chiken und cows im Hinterhof.... vorbei an einem alten Zweirad-Schaufenster:















Was heute die Bikes für mich sind, waren früher die Moppeds...
Die Zündapps sind ja die Klassiker schlechthin. Hatte selbst 3 Stück.  

Denke eher was für die älteren Jungs hier!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. November 2012)

Tolle Bilder Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

Oha, die Motorräder sind cool! Ich fand ja die Reiskocher besser und hatte eine...... Richtig! Eine Ninja


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

jap, coole mopeds. 

Bald gibts HSV stulpen...


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dir auch ein _" Hallo Jens "_ .....



Moin Du Vogel!

Ach nee, Teufelchen!


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schick mir mal deine Adresse... Ich habe einen dicken Kopf und vergesse nicht



Wenn schon der Bauch nicht mehr dick ist!


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oha, die Motorräder sind cool! Ich fand ja die Reiskocher besser und hatte eine...... Richtig! Eine Ninja



Schön in giftgrün wie das erste Rotwild Carbon?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2012)

Also hier war hammer wetter. Schoen 2+ h mit dem schwarzwald crosser (zaboo) unterwegs.

Finale ist 2013 gesetz. War scheinlich mit dem kollegen (auch hier im forum) als 2x solofahrer  die gegend geniesen... Oder sowas in der art! Und dann sonntag abend total platt in die tratoria da oben 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (18. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich kenne den Rahmen ja im Original. Macht einen guten Eindruck was Du da gestaltest!
> 
> ...




Danke

Ich geb mir MüheBin mir nur noch wegen der Bremse nicht sicher...


----------



## BENDERR (18. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> In welchem Bereich machst Du einen Trainerlehrgang?
> 
> ...



hallo,

im bereich radsport. 
nennt sich "trainer s" und richtet sich v.a. an grundschulkinder (damit die richtig fahrrad fahren lernen) und U11-U13.
darauf aufbauend soll man dann später den trainer c in verkürzter zeit machen können


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2012)

Cool! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> im bereich radsport.
> nennt sich "trainer s" und richtet sich v.a. an grundschulkinder (damit die richtig fahrrad fahren lernen) und U11-U13.
> darauf aufbauend soll man dann später den trainer c in verkürzter zeit machen können



Nicht schlecht! Ich besitze die C-Lizenz im Bereich Fußball von daher kam dann die Frage.


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>


 
Nabend Jens mal wieder sehr schöne, coole und außergewöhnliche Bilder von euch , so wie dieses hier  . Ich presentiere: MÜLLL !!! Hast du da ein Blatt Papier mit nem Loch davor gehalten?

Gruß, Cihan.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke Jens!
> 
> Ihr zwei seid echt cool!
> Ich mag euren Style, das Lebensgefühl das sicherlich dahinter steckt  Ein wenig Neid ist auch dabei  Weiter so


 
Ja Jens und seine bessere Hälfte sind echt gut drauf und haben einen ausergewöhnlichen Klamottenstil und kombinieren die heftigsten Farben und es passt irgentwie zusammen .


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also hier war hammer wetter. Schoen 2+ h mit dem schwarzwald crosser (zaboo) unterwegs.
> 
> Finale ist 2013 gesetz. War scheinlich mit dem kollegen (auch hier im forum) als 2x solofahrer  die gegend geniesen... Oder sowas in der art! Und dann sonntag abend total platt in die tratoria da oben
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 
Sind ev auch dort. Als zuschauer und geniesser der trails.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend Jens mal wieder sehr schöne, coole und außergewöhnliche Bilder von euch , so wie dieses hier  . Ich presentiere: MÜLLL !!! Hast du da ein Blatt Papier mit nem Loch davor gehalten?
> 
> Gruß, Cihan.
> 
> ...


 
Ne ne ist ein einschussloch das ich durchfotografiert habe.

Es gibt genug extradurchgestylte menschen. Da bringen wir eben mal ab und an oder fast immer bischen farbe in die bude...


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> falls noch jemand nen carbonrahmen sucht: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...t=42836;page=1;menu=1000,2,99,101;mid=0;pgc=0


 
Wow, der sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus . Und für den Preis ein klasse Gewicht von 1150 g bei 18".

Der Zusammenlauf von Ober/Unterrohr am Steuerkopf sieht auch gut aus wie ich finde (sieht ja aus wie bei einem Alurahmen ).
Und vor allem finde ich das nicht überdimensionierte Tretlagergehäuse confused wie bei den meisten Carbonrahmen richtg gelungen, ob da deswegen Steifigkeit drauf geht? Wenn ich mir vor nicht langer Zeit nen Race Hardtail gekauft hätte, wäre der mal ne Überlegung wert gewesen.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wow, der sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus . Und für den Preis ein klasse Gewicht von 1150 g bei 18".
> 
> Der Zusammenlauf von Ober/Unterrohr am Steuerkopf sieht auch gut aus wie ich finde (sieht ja aus wie bei einem Alurahmen ).
> Und vor allem finde ich das nicht überdimensionierte Tretlagergehäuse confused wie bei den meisten Carbonrahmen richtg gelungen, ob da deswegen Steifigkeit drauf geht? Wenn ich mir vor nicht langer Zeit nen Race Hardtail gekauft hätte, wäre der mal ne Überlegung wert gewesen.


 

Kaufen umbaun und geniessen cihan


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich durch so´n kleines Örtchen gefahren, noch richtig urig, noch mit chiken und cows im Hinterhof.... vorbei an einem alten Zweirad-Schaufenster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marco, definitiv das unterste Mopped .


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Kaufen umbaun und geniessen cihan


 
Hab gerade kein Geld dafür, muß mir noch'n bischen Bikeequipment zulegen unter anderem eine Tasche für Radtransport:

http://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/sc...oducts&utm_medium=merchant&id_producte=205749

Wie findest du die doc (ist aber nicht das richtige Bild, bei der richtigen Tasche steht MTB statt Triathlon drauf und die ist warscheinlich auch anders geschnitten)? Dann kann ich auch vernünftig mein Bike mit zu dir nehmen.


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2012)

Ich habe mir mal den Rahmen als Komplettbike über google gesucht, da sieht es eigentlich Scheisze aus. Günstig ist er auf jeden Fall und leicht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

Moin, echt so schlimm? Muß ich auch gleich mal googlen.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hab gerade kein Geld dafür, muß mir noch'n bischen Bikeequipment zulegen unter anderem eine Tasche für Radtransport:
> 
> http://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/sc...oducts&utm_medium=merchant&id_producte=205749
> 
> Wie findest du die doc (ist aber nicht das richtige Bild, bei der richtigen Tasche steht MTB statt Triathlon drauf und die ist warscheinlich auch anders geschnitten)? Dann kann ich auch vernünftig mein Bike mit zu dir nehmen.



Ich würde lieber einen gebrauchten Koffer kaufen oder bei Bedarf einen mieten...


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber einen gebrauchten Koffer kaufen oder bei Bedarf einen mieten...


 
Ich finde die Tasche aber echt schick. Gebraucht werde ich die wohl nicht finden und mieten will ich auch nicht, wäre mir zu umständlich mich jedes mal vor Abreise um eine Tasche zu kümmern.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich finde die Tasche aber echt schick. Gebraucht werde ich die wohl nicht finden und mieten will ich auch nicht, wäre mir zu umständlich mich jedes mal vor Abreise um eine Tasche zu kümmern.



Cihan, du Mädchen..... ne Tasche soll nicht schick sein, sondern dein Bike optimal schützen!

Ich bin 2 Mal mit Tasche geflogen und beide Male ist etwas kaputt gegangen. Nie wieder!


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich finde die Tasche aber echt schick. Gebraucht werde ich die wohl nicht finden und mieten will ich auch nicht, wäre mir zu umständlich mich jedes mal vor Abreise um eine Tasche zu kümmern.



Eine Tasche für den Transport würde ich nur dann empfehlen wenn Du damit persönlich das Bike mitnehmen willst. Für den Transport mit Bahn, Flugzeug oder anderen Dienstleistern würde ich ausschließlich einen Hartschalenkoffer nutzen!


----------



## BENDERR (18. November 2012)

@Sascha & jens

jap! bin mal gespannt, ob das auch so klappt mit den kiddies in der grundschule..
die grundschulen wissen nämlich (meines wissens nach) noch nix von dem projekt und dann müsste ja auch zeit im lehrplan gefunden werden, oder eine AG gegründet werden, etc. pp.

aber wenn nicht.. trainerschein is immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Cihan, du Mädchen..... ne Tasche soll nicht schick sein, sondern dein Bike optimal schützen!
> 
> Ich bin 2 Mal mit Tasche geflogen und beide Male ist etwas kaputt gegangen. Nie wieder!



Naja aber wenn sie doch so schön zu den Schuhen passt?!


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Cihan, du Mädchen..... *ne Tasche soll* nicht schick sein, sondern *dein Bike optimal schützen!*
> 
> 
> Ich bin 2 Mal mit Tasche geflogen und beide Male ist etwas kaputt gegangen. Nie wieder!


 
Das tut sie denke ich. Ich habe bei der Tasche ein gutes Gefühl und wenn sie nebenbei auch noch gut aussieht, warum nicht. Hartschalenkoffer sind im Zug schwierig zu transportieren, da sie zu steif und unflexibel sind. Wenn's passt kann man die Stofftasche zwischen die Sitze oder in den Gang oder wo auch immer Platz ist stellen. Danach kann ich ja immer noch sagen: Hätte ich auf dich gehört . 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Eine Tasche für den Transport würde ich nur dann empfehlen wenn Du damit persönlich das Bike mitnehmen willst. Für den Transport mit Bahn, Flugzeug oder anderen Dienstleistern würde ich ausschließlich einen Hartschalenkoffer nutzen!


 
Ich glaube für den Flugverkehr werden Stofftaschen nicht empfohlen oder garnicht erst erlaubt.



Metrum schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn sie doch so schön zu den Schuhen passt?!


 
Du wieder, lässt auch nix aus was ?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. November 2012)

wenn du selbst dabei bist kann man es schon damit tranportieren. ansonsten nur koffer...


----------



## cpprelude (18. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>


 
Cooler Trail Jens, ich denke mal der ist steiler wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?! Und so wie es aussieht fährst du da ziemlich schnell runter oder? Ihr müsst wissen das der Jens bergab sehr gut ist .


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich glaube für den Flugverkehr werden Stofftaschen nicht empfohlen oder garnicht erst erlaubt.



Doch, kann man machen. Das Rad kann sogar nur in Zeitung eingewickelt sein.


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

Na, ob Marco hier gleich noch auftaucht? Tatort ist durch!


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Doch, kann man machen. Das Rad kann sogar nur in Zeitung eingewickelt sein.



Solange es nicht in so ner Zeitung steckt vielleicht.


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na, ob Marco hier gleich noch auftaucht? Tatort ist durch!



Du weißt doch dass die dann noch den ganzen Abend  über den Täter grübeln!


----------



## ohneworte (18. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du weißt doch dass die dann noch den ganzen Abend  über den Täter grübeln!



Oh, ich vergaß!


----------



## zuki (19. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jap, coole mopeds.
> 
> Bald gibts HSV stulpen...



Der Mann hat wirklich Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na, ob Marco hier gleich noch auftaucht? Tatort ist durch!





Metrum schrieb:


> Du weißt doch dass die dann noch den ganzen Abend  über den Täter grübeln!



Moin die Herren.


Ihr habt doch früher schon gemeinsame Sache gemacht, oder?!

- Damals, auf dem Balkon der Muppet Show..     

Das passt wie A..... auf Eimer!  













Ähm, kurze Frage in die Runde:

Haben wir nicht bald Wochenende ???????????????????


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## zuki (19. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, kurze Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Haben wir nicht bald Wochenende ???????????????????



Der Wochentag macht bei meinem Arbeitsanfall derzeit leider keinen Unterschied...

Ich sollte wieder der Gewerkschaft beitreten...

Guten Wochenanfang an alle!


----------



## unocz (19. November 2012)

moin an alle ,

...........und schon wieder montag :/

dir auch zuki


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2012)

nene... die 2 auf dem balkon sind mein bruder und ich


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

Wer von Euch ist Waldorf und wer Statler?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2012)

da ich der radfahrer bin und mein bruder der etwas breitere handballer, sollte das geklaert sein


----------



## maddda (19. November 2012)

Moooin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da ich der radfahrer bin und mein bruder der etwas breitere handballer, sollte das geklaert sein



Radfahrer sind anders. Du bist Laktatfetischist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Radfahrer sind anders. Du bist Laktatfetischist!



Moin!

Jetzt gehts ab aufs Rad 

Der ist gut, darf ich den für meine Signatur haben?


----------



## InoX (19. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,
ich wurde an meinem freien Tag gerade von der Polizei geweckt. Da hat son Brummifahrer meinen Opel tuschiert...  Mal schaun was der Sachverständige dazu sagt. Hat jetzt ne Delle in der Tür und ne geknickte Zierleiste. Die Delle sieht ziemlich geknickt aus. Bin mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Radfahrer sind anders. Du bist Laktatfetischist!



klar, die motivation bergab zu fahren, ist ja klar. aber was sonst soll der grund sein gerbauf zu fahren?


----------



## maddda (19. November 2012)

> Moin Jungs,
> ich wurde an meinem freien Tag gerade von der Polizei geweckt. Da hat son Brummifahrer meinen Opel tuschiert... Mal schaun was der Sachverständige dazu sagt. Hat jetzt ne Delle in der Tür und ne geknickte Zierleiste. Die Delle sieht ziemlich geknickt aus. Bin mal sehr gespannt.



Sowas is immer Kacke, aber sei froh, dass der net abgehauen is.

Is meinem Vater letztens passiert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2012)

Wenn man mein Auto sieht, könnte man denken, ich könne nicht fahren, weil mir schon so viele in meiner Abwesenheit reingefahren sind und Fahrerflucht begangen haben. Ich selber trage keine Schuld an irgendeinem Schaden. Sagt man da leider oder zum Glück?


----------



## InoX (19. November 2012)

Ja ich bin auch sehr froh, dass der nicht abgehauen ist. An nem LKW der Kies oder etwas in der Art transportiert fallen kleine Kratzer ja nicht auf. Ihm hätte es also sicher egal sein können. Mal schauen. Vielleicht springen ja zwei rostfreie Türen vom Schrott bei raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2012)

Da sollte weit mehr herausspringen.


----------



## InoX (19. November 2012)

Wir werden sehen. Das Auto ist immerhin fast 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn man mein Auto sieht, könnte man denken, ich könne nicht fahren, weil mir schon so viele in meiner Abwesenheit reingefahren sind und Fahrerflucht begangen haben. Ich selber trage keine Schuld an irgendeinem Schaden. Sagt man da leider oder zum Glück?



Christian meinte an anderer Stelle:

_So'n *Weizen *und 'n paar *Pfeffi* könnt' ich mir auch mal *wieder* *reinstellen *(*haben wir letztere eigentlich an meinem letzten Abend  getrunken, Philipp?*).

Gerade haben sich meine niederlänischen Nachbarinnen verabschiedet  (fliegen morgen gen NL). Gab *ordentlich* was *zu fratzen* und nun habe ich  keine *Hopfenkaltschale* mehr im Kühlschrank._ 

Vielleicht fährst Du auch immer Auto und weißt dass nur auch nicht mehr?!


----------



## BENDERR (19. November 2012)

immer wieder montags: sportgeschichte


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2012)

Heut hats mich mehrmals fast gepackt... immer beim schrägen Sprung über Wurzeln fast das VR verhauen 

Was kann ich machen, wenn mit der KeFü Groß/Groß nicht klappt und die Kette aufs Innenlager fällt und dabei die Kefü wegdrückt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährst Du auch immer Auto und weißt dass nur auch nicht mehr?!



Weder hier noch in Berlin hatte ich ein Auto


----------



## onkel_doc (19. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Cooler Trail Jens, ich denke mal der ist steiler wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?! Und so wie es aussieht fährst du da ziemlich schnell runter oder? Ihr müsst wissen das der Jens bergab sehr gut ist .


 

Wie immer will man was extremes festhalten und es sieht bubi aus...


----------



## cpprelude (19. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wie immer will man was extremes festhalten und es sieht bubi aus...


 
Moin alle zusammen.

@ doc: Bezog sich das auf den Trail der steiler ist als er auf dem aussieht, oder meinst du in dem Bild wäre zu wenig Action? 
Wenn du das leztere meinen solltest, finde ich nicht das da wenig Action im Bild ist. Technisch hätte man allerdings mehr aus dem Bild holen können indem man: Dich näher fotografiert hätte und dich von einer anderen Perspektive (vielleicht von weiter unten) fotografiert hätte. Wenn das Bild schärfer (insbesondere du und das Bike) und die farben satter wären, würde das um einiges besser rüber kommen. Aber euch ging es wohl eher um's Biken was?


----------



## maddda (19. November 2012)

> Wie immer will man was extremes festhalten und es sieht bubi aus...




Ham schlimmsten isses immernoch mit der GoPro:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjd1d_pgGgM&feature=plcp"]4x - YouTube[/nomedia]
Mir in Willingen auffer 4x...gebe zu ziemlich langsam
Sieht aus wie 3 Sandhügel hintereinander, ist aber ne WC Strecke gewesen


----------



## Junior97 (19. November 2012)

Der 4x in Willingen ist jetzt aber echt nicht so schwer. Aber schön gefahren und die größeren Doubles die se im WC fahren sind ja links 

Junior


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

Nabend zusammen!


----------



## cpprelude (19. November 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Berrrnd (19. November 2012)

immä, da fehlt ein immä!


----------



## maddda (19. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Der 4x in Willingen ist jetzt aber echt nicht so schwer. Aber schön gefahren und die größeren Doubles die se im WC fahren sind ja links
> 
> Junior



Klar, aber es sieht aufm Video und Photo immer flacher aus, als es eigentlich is...


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> immä, da fehlt ein immä!



Wo?


----------



## BENDERR (19. November 2012)

in der sig von ccprelude (woo ist mein namenszettel?)


----------



## Berrrnd (19. November 2012)

oh man, du weisst auch gar nichts.

cihan



wie heisst du eigentlich?


ich glaube ich brauche auch bald nen zettel.


----------



## BENDERR (19. November 2012)

immerhin wusste ich wo das immä fehlt.

(benjamin)


----------



## cpprelude (19. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> in der sig von ccprelude (*woo ist mein* *namenszettel?*)


 
Cihan

Ach das meint er, woher weißt du das? Ich wäre nicht drauf gekommen.

Edit: Es war einer schneller .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (19. November 2012)

den spruch gibts bei uns auch.

"hasche haschisch in de tasche, hasche imma was se nasche"


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

Das muss man einem Norddeutschen auch erklären!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar, aber es sieht aufm Video und Photo immer flacher aus, als es eigentlich is...



Das stimmt so nicht, ich habe bei diversen Frauen andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, ich habe bei diversen Frauen andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## BENDERR (19. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, ich habe bei diversen Frauen andere Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> den spruch gibts bei uns auch.
> 
> "hasche haschisch in de tasche, hasche imma was se nasche"



Das da ein "immä" fehlt ist Cihan doch egaaaal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (19. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das da ein "immä" fehlt ist Cihan doch egaaaal


 
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrischtiiiiiiiiiiisch

Moin Marcus .


----------



## maddda (19. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, ich habe bei diversen Frauen andere Erfahrungen gemacht...




Dys sind aber keine Photos
Das sind Bilder die mit Photoshop so gemalt wurden, dass sie im entferntesten so aussehen, wie Menschen die es wirklich gibt


----------



## hhninja81 (19. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Dys sind aber keine Photos
> Das sind Bilder die mit Photoshop so gemalt wurden, dass sie im entferntesten so aussehen, wie Menschen die es wirklich gibt



Ne, ne, ne.... Das nennt sich Wonderbra oder Alkohol!


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne.... Das nennt sich Wonderbra oder Alkohol!



Da gibt es dann die Exemplare die man sich schön saufen kann und welche wo selbst das nicht reicht!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann die Exemplare die man sich schön saufen kann und welche wo selbst das nicht reicht!



Da hast du wohl recht Jens.... Ich hasse diese Überraschungen am Morgen danach


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2012)

mahlzeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (20. November 2012)

moin


----------



## maddda (20. November 2012)

Moin



> Ne, ne, ne.... Das nennt sich Wonderbra oder Alkohol!



Achja die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

Verhältnismäßig ruhig hier Heute!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2012)

erschreckend... ja


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2012)

na dann wollen wir mal was dagegen tun. 

Habe mich in finale neu verliebt...NEIIIIIIIIN nicht in ne neue braut...obwohl......ne ne.

Es wird ne neue trailbombe kommen. Superenduro wir kommen. 

Hoffe das ding ist bald da um es noch vor dem schnee zu testen. Aber auch im schnee machts sicher ne gute figur.

Das hier wirds...





Damit sollte dann mal für ne weile schluss sein. Ein vorweihnachtsgeschenk für mich selbst.


----------



## maddda (20. November 2012)

Goiles Teil

Aber warum 29 am Enduro?...



Was fürn aufbau issn denn geplant?


----------



## InoX (20. November 2012)

Hast du nicht gerade etwas fürs Grobe gekauft?
die Farbe finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2012)

Ja das Rocky alti. Aber das ding hat zu wenig federweg. 

Warum enduro und 29??? Weil ich nicht mehr auf 26 zurück gehe und weils ein goiler hobel ist. 

Werde die teile vom alti rübernehmen was geht. Gabel kommt ne 34er fox. Hab den rahmen mit gabel günstiger bekommen.

Das teil wird echt heiss. Denke mal damit sollte dann die suche nach nem heissen enduro 29er beendet sein...so hoffe ich doch


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na dann wollen wir mal was dagegen tun.
> 
> Habe mich in finale neu verliebt...NEIIIIIIIIN nicht in ne neue braut...obwohl......ne ne.
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil Jens! hat den Federweg wie mein Tallboy oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2012)

glaub schon...127-140cm wählbar...


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2012)

So, Leute, ich melde mich mal ab - morgen geht's in den Urlaub. Anfang bis Mitte Dezember bin ich wieder da. Und ich muss auch nicht noch einmal zur Uni zurück, da alle Prüfungen glattgelaufen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. November 2012)

Super, dann bis demnächst in unseren Wäldern.

Bestell schöne Grüße.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2012)

DER bock war auch schon auf dem schirm. der ist der hammer!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Super, dann bis demnächst in unseren Wäldern.
> 
> Bestell schöne Grüße.



Mach' ich. Madame wird morgen Abend in Johannesburg eintreffen.
Meine ersten Kilometer werde ich dann wohl Mitte Dezember zu Hause schrubben, da das F700 ja noch da steht. Aber nach Weihnachten kommt der Hobel wieder mit nach Berlin.


----------



## InoX (20. November 2012)

Na sag an wenn du Zeit hast. Dann muss ich endlich nicht mehr alleine fahren.


----------



## unocz (20. November 2012)

Nabend


----------



## InoX (20. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Nabend



Moin Matze!


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> glaub schon...127-140cm wählbar...



Dar große Junge hat 135mm, somit paßt das! Dann muss ich den ja kommendes Jahr zu Dir mitbringen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,

da hier nicht viel los ist stelle ich mal eine Frage in den Raum. Bei mir sollen jetzt neben einem Allmountain noch die beiden Racefully in 26" weg.

Als Ersatz für die 3 Bikes spekuliere ich mit der Anschaffung eines 29er Racefullys in Carbon. Ich kann für ein sehr guten Kurs ein 2012er Specialized Epic Comp Carbon oder alternativ (auch deutlich teurer) ein Felt Edict Nine 1 bekommen.

Ich bin mir ein wenig unschlüssig was ich da machen soll. Wenn ihr mir da eine Entscheidungshilfe sein könnt wäre ich Euch sehr verbunden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2012)

speci, die haben erfahrung mit 29er. Da kann man fast nichts falsch machen, ausser den namen sorry an alle speci-fans.
 @nopain

Meinst du mein neues??? Ich werde berichten. Das ding ist sicher nicht das leichteste aber ich nun so viel positives von dem intense gehört...Darum hab ich bei dem preis zugegriffen. Verspreche mir echt viel von dem ding.

Eigentlich schon verrückt einen rahmen zu kaufen den man selbst noch nicht wirklich richtig gestestet hat. 

Ab nächsten april haben wir ne neue wohnung/hausteil. Habe dann echt viel platz mit sauna und grosser terasse. 

Hei jungs, das ist endlich mal ne aufforderung zu uns/mir zu kommen. auch leute von nah sind eingeladen.

Ich versuchs einfach nochmals. 
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr zahlreich kommen könntet. Auch wenn viele rennen anstehen wäre es mal schön nen rennen sausen zu lassen für so ein treffen. Man redet und tratscht hier so viel und hat zu vielen leuten nen guten draht. Ich finde es immer schade wenn man eineander nie kennenlernt. Also gebt euch mal nen rutsch.

Werde dann mal einige daten bekanntgeben. Termine müssen ja immer mit der besseren hälfte abgeklärt werden.

Auch wenn es schon füh ist wünsch ich alllen ein verdammt geiles nächstes jahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2012)

nimm das felt.
finde ich wesentlich individueller.

kauf es am besten eine nummer zu klein für dich, stell dann fest dass es nicht passt, und trete es günstig an mich ab.


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nimm das felt.
> finde ich wesentlich individueller.
> 
> kauf es am besten eine nummer zu klein für dich, stell dann fest dass es nicht passt, und trete es günstig an mich ab.



Schon klar! Ich finde das Felt optisch auch deutlich geiler!


----------



## BENDERR (21. November 2012)

moin!

ich würde das epic nehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2012)

ich wuerde dir auch zum epic raten. wenn du es als racefeile wilslt ist es DIE WAHL!
ich bin da ja auch sehr ****rig, wenn es um "effiziens" geht. 
beim epic ist es halt sau geil: 
- bergauf hast du ein hardtail, nur wenn ein schlag kommt ist es auf. was bringt mir ein lockout den ich immer zu machen muss? (ja ich weis, die lefty hat kein brain... aber kleine verluste...)
- bergab hab ich einen geilen 4gelenker. muss keine einschraenkungen in der kinematik machen, weil es sosnt wippt.

es hat ja lange gedauert, bis ich ein fully hatte, an das ich ne startnummer haenge. ich hab auch einiges ausprobiert. aber an das epic kam nix ran. ist fuer mich der ideale kompromiss aus hardtail und voll aktivem fully.
das comp carbon hab ich ja auch... den rahmen halt. das sworks ist unsagbar teuer und die 300g hab ich lieber mit der lefty raus geholt 
 @onkel_doc: speci fan? bin ich sicher net. ich bin eher ein brain fan. war schon von meiner fox f80x begeistert. und wenn cDale mal wieder sowas in der lefty anbietet kommt das her! (aber wer weis, was kommt )


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. November 2012)

Dann musst du wohl eine alte Lefty mit SPV nehmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2012)

neeee, spv kommt net an ein brain ran. ich haette mir ja schon lange ne brain kartusche geholt... aber die gibts kaum noch und ersatzteile au nimmer... aber es muss ja nicht unbedingt mit nem massentraegheits ventil laufen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2009/09/24/2514-cannondale-simon-elektronische-dmpfungssteuerung-auf-der-interbike-vorgestellt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. November 2012)

Mooooin


Wollte mal in die Runde fragen. Bald muss ich mir ne neue Bremse zulegen und wollte mal Fragen, wer hier erfahrungen mit der R1 gemacht hat, der R1 Fred is iwe total undurchsichtig
Am besten wären Erfahrungen mit der alten 2011er Version, weil man die billiger bekommt. Ich brauche ne Bremse die funktioniert und nicht so zickt, wie die Elixir. Shimano gefällt mir optisch leider gar nicht.

Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar erfahrungsberichte


----------



## InoX (21. November 2012)

Moin, 
Formula hat allerdings bei der aktuellen R1 den Spalt zwischen Scheibe und Belag vergrößert. Die alten scheinen also oft zu schleifen. Wäre mir zu doof. Jens (doc) hat Erfahrungen mit der R1. Schreib ihn mal an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2012)

was ihr immer mit den elixir habt. ich bin von shimano auf elixir gewechselt und hab nun seit ueber einem jahr nicht mehr und nciht weniger probleme, als mit der shimano.

probleme kann man mit jeder bremse haben... und zu foren: geh in ein krankenhaus, findest du kranke...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. November 2012)

Ich würde mir jederzeit wieder eine gebrauchte Hope Mini kaufen.


----------



## maddda (21. November 2012)

Ne hope waere natürlich geil, aber ich hab bis jetzt nicht eine gebrauchte mini gesehen. Die R1 scheint ja auch Net sorglos zu sein....
Danke schonmal fuer eure Tipps


----------



## InoX (21. November 2012)

Ahja... der Vergleich passt. Da gibts dann nämlich auch Ärzte die helfen und gesunde Leute die auf dem Weg nach hause sind oder dort arbeiten usw.. Es sollte also schon Hilfe möglich sein.

Wenn ich mir die Zahl der Verkäufe im Bikemarkt anschaue wundert es mich, dass alle die tollen Elixirs abgeben wollen und die Preise so niedrig sind.


----------



## InoX (21. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ne hope waere natürlich geil, aber ich hab bis jetzt nicht eine gebrauchte mini gesehen. Die R1 scheint ja auch Net sorglos zu sein....
> Danke schonmal fuer eure Tipps



Meine X2 Pro kriegst du nich.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Moin!
 @DoC: Heißes Teil
 @Elixir: meine funktionieren im Moment ganz gut. Philipp: was hat denn deine?


----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2012)

hallo

Ich fahr seit 3 jahren die r1. Nie druckverlust oder sonst was. Hat immer perfekt funktioniert.

Das mit der schleiferei stimmt schon. Wenn sie aber eingebremst ist gehts.

Die power ist sicher ausreichend und der verschleiss hält sich in grenzen. Wenns nass ist gibts kleinere quitschgeräusche.

Find das aber normal. Von den belägen her bin ich am anfang die gesinterten von formula gefahren. Da ist der verschleiss sehr gering.
Seit einiger zeit fahr ich swisstop oder auch mal koolstop. Gehen ebenfalls auch gut.

Für mich ist es wichtig, dass ich die bremsen ned immer entlüften muss und das stimmt bei der r1 perfekt.

Hei, und leicht ist sie auch noch. Was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2012)

eben. zu jeder bremse wirst du pos sowie neg meinungen finden...


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben. zu jeder bremse wirst du pos sowie neg meinungen finden...



... wie zu allen anderen Dingen auch. Letztendlich taugt eh alles was die Massen nutzen, sonst wäre es nicht mehr auf dem Markt. Ist halt immer subjektives Empfinden und der Eine mag dies und der Andere jenes mehr.
Hatte schon vielerlei Bremsen und irgendwie hatte ich nie wirklich Probleme. Es ist halt nur der Luxus dass man aufgrund der Fülle auch noch die Option hat nach Optik mit zu entscheiden, was uns letztendlich verwirrt. 

Ach ja - Moin zusammen!


----------



## Junior97 (21. November 2012)

moin zusammen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

moin


*@maddda
*
Hätte nicht anders geantwortet wie Jens: 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Ich fahr seit 3 jahren die r1. Nie druckverlust oder sonst was. Hat immer perfekt funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Funtionell ist SHIMANO trotzdem mein Liebling!! Das neue Design mag mir aber auch nicht gefallen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... wie zu allen anderen Dingen auch. Letztendlich taugt eh alles was die Massen nutzen, sonst wäre es nicht mehr auf dem Markt. Ist halt immer subjektives Empfinden und der Eine mag dies und der Andere jenes mehr.
> Hatte schon vielerlei Bremsen und irgendwie hatte ich nie wirklich Probleme. Es ist halt nur der Luxus dass man aufgrund der Fülle auch noch die Option hat nach Optik mit zu entscheiden, was uns letztendlich verwirrt.





Ebenfalls _*signed *_


----------



## Junior97 (21. November 2012)

Kann die XO empfehlen zickt bei mir kein bischen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. November 2012)

Moin Jungs 

Ich mache es mir mal einfach und schließe mich der Meinung von tt an

Ich fahre die R1 jetzt mit organischen koolstop Belägen und kann auch bei Nässe nicht meckern.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

Grüß´dich Marcus!


----------



## hhninja81 (21. November 2012)

Na Marco,

was geht ab...?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

Hatte heute ab 11 Uhr nix mehr zu tun....    Also nach Hause und bissl biken.... 









Aber es war schon schaizz kalt..


----------



## hhninja81 (21. November 2012)

Das ist doch cool! Ich hoffe Du hast dein Bike geschultert und bist damit den Turm hoch gelaufen!

War heute auch fleißig. Direkt nach dem aufstehen 'ne halbe Std geturnt und eben die Rolle vergewaltigt... Jetzt Feierabend mit einem leckeren Tee


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch cool! Ich hoffe Du hast dein Bike geschultert und bist damit den Turm hoch gelaufen!
> 
> War heute auch fleißig. Direkt nach dem aufstehen 'ne halbe Std geturnt und *eben die Rolle vergewaltigt*... Jetzt Feierabend mit einem leckeren Tee



  ... ´ne Küchenrolle..?!     




Tee gibt´s jetzt auch.


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch cool! Ich hoffe Du hast dein Bike geschultert und bist damit den Turm hoch gelaufen!
> 
> War heute auch fleißig. Direkt nach dem aufstehen 'ne halbe Std geturnt und eben die Rolle vergewaltigt... Jetzt Feierabend mit einem leckeren Tee



Tee ist immer gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

Hallo Veikko.


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2012)

Moin Marco, Marcus und der Rest.


----------



## maddda (21. November 2012)

> Meine X2 Pro kriegst du nich.



Schade 



> Hätte nicht anders geantwortet wie Jens




Na dann, isses denn bei der R1 so ein starkes schleifproblem, oder dreht das Rad trotzdem frei? Wenns nur ein bissl klingelt isses mir egal


Bin gerade von meiner RR Runde zurück gekommen und es hat angefangen zu regnen, als ich wieder zu Hause war Hatte in letzter Zeit net so viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (21. November 2012)

Die Küchenrolle war es nicht und der Tee ist ohne Schuß....

Kindsköppe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kindsköppe



Schankedön !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2012)

Bin mal kurz weg vom Bildschirm.....


----------



## BENDERR (21. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hatte heute ab 11 Uhr nix mehr zu tun....    Also nach Hause und bissl biken....
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber es war schon schaizz kalt..



ich war heut auch 2:45h unterwegs.. war zwar von den temperaturen her recht angenehm.. aber dafür war das wetter nicht so dolle:


----------



## maddda (21. November 2012)

Ui, schöne aussicht


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Da muss man dann wohl nach Gefühl fahren? 

Post war da!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2012)

Boar bin ich platt... Mein kleiner zahnt gerade wieder...2tage kaum geschlafen und um 6 zur arbeit... Da geht nix mit training. Aber das woe wird das wetter gut! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein nein, das rad dreht schon noch gut. ansonsten würde ich die auch ned fahrn...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Da isses nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da isses nun



Vielversprechend!

Ach ja, Nabend!


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2012)

Schöne Farbe Marcel! 
Kannste vlt. mal noch paar Schritte zurück gehen und ein Bild machen oder ist Dein Zimmer zu klein?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe Marcel!
> Kannste vlt. mal noch paar Schritte zurück gehen und ein Bild machen oder ist Dein Zimmer zu klein?



Die Farbe finde ich auch echt klasse - kann ich mich nicht satt sehen 
Die erzeugt durch die "Pigmente" auch richtig Tiefe!

Ein paar Bilder gibts gleich noch, hab nur schon mal den Steuersatz eingepresst und die Python Carbon Gabel vom alten Crosser reingesteckt 

EDIT: Ist in "echt" aber mehr bronze:


----------



## maddda (21. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nein nein, das rad dreht schon noch gut. ansonsten würde ich die auch ned fahrn...



Alles klar, danke dir für deine Einschätzung
Dann wird es wohl ne Formula oder ne Hope (wenn ich ne gebrauchte finde)


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Hab mal zwei Gabeln reingesteckt!

Was kommt denn besser? Stahl (hat hier zu lange EBL)






Bei Planet X gäbs die auch noch in Wagenfarbe 

oder Carbong (passende EBL, aber Canti und schon im Bikemarkt):






Da würde dann was neues eben mit Disc-Aufnahme kommen.


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

Die Salsa passt optisch besser aber da ist ja noch die Einbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Eine passende Gabel muss ich ohnehin kaufen - wobei ich kann den Rahmen auch erstmal mit Canti fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2012)

steel is da besser


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht übrigens gut aus bis auf den Schriftzug, der hätte mal ruhig klassischer sein können und nicht so dick, ist aber Kritik auf höchstem Niveau also icht so schlimm. Was wird das für'n Aufbau?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

Cyclocrosser und für die gelegentlichen Rennradrunden.
Soll allerdings mit Disc kommen, dann kann ich auch die vom 29er nehmen.

Ich hab mich eigentlich auf die Carbongabel eingeschossen. Da gefällt mir nämlich der Übergang vom Steuersatz zur Gabel so gut 

Ja Cihan, der Schriftzug...


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

Wird meines Erachtens nach trotzdem ein tolles Bike!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wird meines Erachtens nach trotzdem ein tolles Bike!



Danke Jens, dass du so viel Hoffnung in mich und das Rad hast  

Eigentlich steht es hier auch schon fertig, eben mit Cantis und ein paar fehlender Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

Ich bin hier dagegen zur Zeit unschlüssig ob sich der Mehrpreis vom Epic 29 Carbon Comp zum Expert lohnt. Oder eben dann doch das Felt???

Ich glaub das ich die Frage mal im Speci-Samelthread stelle...


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na dann wollen wir mal was dagegen tun.
> 
> Habe mich in finale neu verliebt...NEIIIIIIIIN nicht in ne neue braut...obwohl......ne ne.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr cooles Gerät Jens , und die Farbe ist Disco. Wird es auch die Farbe werden? Es ist sogar ein tick besser als das Knolly unter anderem wegen der Dämpferposition. Die Konstruktion und verarbeitung ist mal topp. Was bekommt denn deine bessere Hälfte für ein Bike um mit dir mitzuhalten wenn du dir dieses zulegst?



maddda schrieb:


> Goiles Teil
> 
> Aber warum 29 am Enduro?...
> 
> ...


 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja das Rocky alti. Aber das ding hat zu wenig federweg.
> 
> Warum enduro und 29??? Weil ich nicht mehr auf 26 zurück gehe und weils ein goiler hobel ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube er war verwundert warum ein *Enduro* 29er Laufräder hat?! Würde mich aber auch mal interssieren was die Vorteile *hier* sind.


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Gerät Jens , und die Farbe ist Disco. Wird es auch die Farbe werden? Es ist sogar ein tick besser als das Knolly unter anderem wegen der Dämpferposition. Die Konstruktion und verarbeitung ist mal topp. Was bekommt denn deine bessere Hälfte für ein Bike um mit dir mitzuhalten wenn du dir dieses zulegst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Cihan,

Das hier 


Spielt ja Federwegstechnisch in der gleichen Liga wie das Intense und es faehrt sich auf den Trails einfach genial!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin hier dagegen zur Zeit unschlüssig ob sich der Mehrpreis vom Epic 29 Carbon Comp zum Expert lohnt. Oder eben dann doch das Felt???
> 
> *Ich glaub das ich die Frage mal im Speci-Samelthread stelle...*


 
*hust* ist doch klar was dir dort empfohlen wird , oder willst du nur deswegen dort fragen weil du das Spec. haben willst ?

Das Felt sieht meiner meinung nach sehr schnittig aus, auch wenn es technisch vielleicht nicht sooooo perfekt ist wie das Spec. ist doch egal. Was beträgt denn die Preisdifferenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

Die Frage wegen dem Felt habe ich da nicht gestellt!

Ansonsten beim offiziellen VK-Preis:

Comp 3.699,-
Expert 4.899,-
Felt 5.499,-

Da ich die Bikes vom Händler zu seinem EK bekommen würde sind die Preisunterschiede natürlich etwas geringer. Aber trotzdem ist der Preis nachher schon eine Ansage. Bei Speci würde mir theoretisch auch das Marathon optisch am Besten gefallen. Aber das liegt dann schon bei  5.999,-!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Cihan,
> 
> Das hier Spielt ja Federwegstechnisch in der gleichen Liga wie das Intense und es faehrt sich auf den Trails einfach genial!
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht sieht das ja anders aus wenn Jens sein Bike fertig hat aber so sieht das Intense ziehmlich downhillig (im positivem sinne) aus. Daher die Frage. Dein Tallboy sieht ja wie ein AM dagegen aus, wie gesagt kann auch täuschen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das man bei Carbon den Rahmen von der Form doch etwas anders gestalten kann als bei Aluminium.


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin hier dagegen zur Zeit unschlüssig ob sich der Mehrpreis vom *Epic 29 Carbon Comp* zum *Expert* lohnt. Oder eben dann doch das Felt???
> 
> Ich glaub das ich die Frage mal im Speci-Samelthread stelle...


 


ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Frage wegen dem Felt habe ich da nicht gestellt!


 
Ich habe das mit dem Mehrpreis auch völlig fallsch verstanden, hab das wohl überflogen und hatte es so verstanden das du das Spec. mit dem Felt vergleichst (also ich dachte Expert wäre das Felt Modell) und *diese* Frage im Speci-Samelthread stellen willst, deswegen war ich verwundert.


----------



## cpprelude (21. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Frage wegen dem Felt habe ich da nicht gestellt!
> 
> Ansonsten beim offiziellen VK-Preis:
> 
> ...


 
Aber wenn du eh nicht die anderen Spec. Modelle haben willst dann kannst du auch 500 â¬ mehr (verglichen mit dem Felt) fÃ¼r das Marathon ausgeben aber du bekommst es ja fÃ¼r weniger oder?


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber wenn du eh nicht die anderen Spec. Modelle haben willst dann kannst du auch 500  mehr (verglichen mit dem Felt) für das Marathon ausgeben aber du bekommst es ja für weniger oder?



Das stimmt schon, und sollte ich dann vom Marathon noch die Carbonlaufraeder verkaufen und mir günstigere und leichte aus Alu beschaffen wäre der Mehrpreis auch aufgewogen.

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2012)

Moin!

Ich muss dann gleich schon los, Vorbesprechung für die OP morgen zwecks Schraubenentnahme...


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich muss dann gleich schon los, Vorbesprechung für die OP morgen zwecks Schraubenentnahme...



Na dann Hals- und Beinbruch!


----------



## reddevil72 (22. November 2012)

Morgen Jungs

Letzte Woche viel Arbeit. Heute nach Liverpool zum Fussball. 
Labert nicht zuviel. Sonst kommt man gar nicht mehr mit. 
Gruss St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na dann Hals- und Beinbruch!



Nee nee brauch ich nicht auch noch! 

Heute wird da nur gequatscht und für morgen geplant.

Wie? wir labern doch nicht? Alles sinnvoller Stuss!


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs
> 
> Letzte Woche viel Arbeit. Heute nach Liverpool zum Fussball.
> Labert nicht zuviel. Sonst kommt man gar nicht mehr mit.
> Gruss St.



Viel Spass sowohl beim Fussball in England als auch anschließend beim Nachholen!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Spass sowohl beim Fussball in England als auch anschließend beim Nachholen!



Genau! Viel Spaß


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs
> 
> Letzte Woche viel Arbeit. Heute nach Liverpool zum Fussball.
> Labert nicht zuviel. Sonst kommt man gar nicht mehr mit.
> Gruss St.




_Im Optimalfall, sprich mit einem Auswärtserfolg, stehen für die Young  Boys die Türen zur Qualifikation für die *Sechzehntelfinals* offen. Im  schlimmsten Fall kommt dem abschliessenden Heimspiel gegen Anschi  Machatschkala am 6. Dezember keine Bedeutung mehr zu. Gewinnt YB, liegt  Rang 2 im Bereich des Möglichen. Nur: in Liverpool hat noch nie ein  Schweizer Team gewonnen._

Ist das Schweizerdeutsch? Ich glaube in der deutschen Sprache gibt es diese Begrifflichkeit gar nicht. 
Aber vielleicht formen Ziele auch den Sprachgebrauch?
Dann viel Erfolg in Liverpool!
Ist eh das letzte Auswärtspiel für diese internationale Saison - da hast Du dann wieder mehr Zeit zum lesen. 

Moin Männer!


----------



## maddda (22. November 2012)

Moooin


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2012)

und wieder eine nacht ohne schlaf... jungs bin ich platt! fuer morgen erstmal urlaub eingereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (22. November 2012)

moin


----------



## maddda (22. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und wieder eine nacht ohne schlaf... jungs bin ich platt! fuer morgen erstmal urlaub eingereicht...




Mmh...dann erhol dich mal gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2012)

genug koffein und man kann sogar programmieren... hoff ich mal... heute muss noch.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs
> 
> Letzte Woche viel Arbeit. Heute nach Liverpool zum Fussball.
> Labert nicht zuviel. Sonst kommt man gar nicht mehr mit.
> Gruss St.



Moin

Ein Spiel an der Anfiel Road live zu verfolgen ist einer meiner größten Träume, evtl schafft der HSV es ja mal wieder nach Europa. Ich wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolf 

Und allen anderen wünsche ich einen schönen Tach..

Gruß Marcus


----------



## maddda (22. November 2012)

> HSV es ja mal wieder nach Europa



Hamburg is doch Europa


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hamburg is doch Europa


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hamburg is doch Europa



 stimmt, seit 1983


----------



## onkel_doc (22. November 2012)

moin jungs

zur frage wegen vorteil 29er...
Weiss im moment auch nicht was der vorteil von allmountain/enduro 29 ist. Denke mal die gleichen wie sonst bei 29ern.

Mir hat der rahmen einfach auch optisch gefallen. Mit dem rocky alti 29 bin ich nie richtig warm geworden. 

Das tracer 29 ist ein ein allmountain/enduro. Das sieht nur so aus wie ein downhiller. @ohne...jens hats schon gesagt, das ding sieht so aus weils aus alu ist man nicht so schöne formen erstellen kann wie mit carbon.

Der bock ist auch nicht leicht. Das gewicht verheimliche ich mal.

Das bike sollte freitag fertig sein. Bilder folgen natürlich dann auch noch.


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Hi Jens,

Wenn ich das intensive (Achtung Wortspiel) Grün bei dem Intense betrachte ist das Gewicht wirklich zweitrangig! Die Farbe ist einfach der Hammer!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2012)

moin,

wer von euch fährt eigentlich mit Winterschuhen???? Und noch ne Tip nach ner guten Hose? Nicht zu teuer vorne beschichtet und dicke beine müssen auch rein passen

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Hier die gibts in vielen bunten Farben und die sind sogar gefüttert!


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wer von euch fährt eigentlich mit Winterschuhen???? Und noch ne Tip nach ner guten Hose? Nicht zu teuer vorne beschichtet und dicke beine müssen auch rein passen
> 
> gruss



Moin Maik alte Socke,

ich fahre mit Winterschuhen und das seit einigen Jahren mit Begeisterung. Nur wenn es deutlich in die Minusgrade geht ziehe ich zusätzlich Überschuhe drüber. Funktioniert dann auch bei Temperaturen um die -10 Grad bis zu 2 Stunden ohne wirklich kalte Füsse zu bekommen.

Wichtig sind hier aber auch Thermosohlen in die Schuhe zu legen sofern Du mit Clickies unterwegs bist!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hier die gibts in vielen bunten Farben und die sind sogar gefüttert!



Der hätte jetzt auch von mir sein können!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2012)

ah danke, und hmmm schöne Farben deutlich unter null fahre ich nicht


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ah danke, und hmmm schöne Farben deutlich unter null fahre ich nicht



Weichei! 
Fährste dann im Winter lieber Schlittschuh auf der Spritzeisbanhn vorm örtlichen Einkaufscenter?! 
Ich fahre durch solange das Bike nicht festfriert. Habe auch schonmal über Überschuhe nachgedacht, sonst eben zwei paar Socken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2012)

überschuhe habe ich gerade an und naja sportliche alternativen suchen


----------



## BENDERR (22. November 2012)

ich fahr auch nur ~ 0°C draussen.. ansonsten halt rolle..
soooo scharf bin ich im winter jetzt nicht aufs radfahren, 
dass ich auch bei unter 0°C draussen sein muss


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> überschuhe habe ich gerade an und naja sportliche alternativen suchen



Deine Rettungsassisocken? Das sind keine Überschuhe!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. November 2012)

ich fahr den ganzen winter mit meinen munbuz suplest schuhen die halten recht warm und einfach gute socken und meine heissen stulpen...

Manchmal auch mit überschuhen.

Ach ja, hier noch nen zwischenstand...
Farbe ist applegreen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr auch nur ~ 0°C draussen.. ansonsten halt rolle..
> soooo scharf bin ich im winter jetzt nicht aufs radfahren,
> dass ich auch bei unter 0°C draussen sein muss



Ich finde es im Winter total schön zu biken. Bei Sonnenschein, klarer Luft und bissel Schnee. 
Und man kann sogar am WE entspannt fahren weil nicht mehr sooo viele unterwegs sind.


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr auch nur ~ 0°C draussen.. ansonsten halt rolle..
> soooo scharf bin ich im winter jetzt nicht aufs radfahren,
> dass ich auch bei unter 0°C draussen sein muss



Warmduscher!


----------



## BENDERR (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Warmduscher!



ja


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Warmduscher!



Nachdem ich ich 3 1/2 Wochen so brav war, habe ich mir heute mal wieder 4 (Oder 7) Bier gegönnt....l
Verdammt habe ich die Lampen an...! War ich früher auch so schnell betrunken????

TEUFELSZEUG

Prost


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ich 3 1/2 Wochen so brav war, habe ich mir heute mal wieder 4 (Oder 7) Bier gegönnt....l
> Verdammt habe ich die Lampen an...! War ich früher auch so schnell betrunken????
> 
> TEUFELSZEUG
> ...



Oder doch noch mehr?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ich 3 1/2 Wochen so brav war, habe ich mir heute mal wieder 4 (Oder 7) Bier gegönnt....l
> Verdammt habe ich die Lampen an...! War ich früher auch so schnell betrunken????
> 
> TEUFELSZEUG
> ...




Das braucht man ab und zu zum überleben Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ich 3 1/2 Wochen so brav war, habe ich mir heute mal wieder 4 (Oder 7) Bier gegönnt....l
> Verdammt habe ich die Lampen an...! War ich früher auch so schnell betrunken????
> 
> TEUFELSZEUG
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

Verdammt geht mir das gut... Nüchtern bin ich schüchtern, voll bin ich toll!

Ich glaube, ich geh heute noch auf die Jagt

Ladies...I'm comming


----------



## BENDERR (22. November 2012)

na hoffentlich kommste nich zu früh dann


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> na hoffentlich kommste nich zu früh



Das ist mir doch egal!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist mir doch egal!


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Marcus weiß es morgen ja eh nicht mehr!


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>



Erster


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Da war doch letztens was mit dem Morgen danach!


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Erzähl mal Jens! 
Der kann sich eh bald nicht mehr wehren, wenn er noch mehr Bier zu Hause findet.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

Nä, nä, nä... Jungs! Ich bin auf Diät.... 

WEINSCHORLE

Und morgen geht es weiter:

Grünkohl, Bier, Korn, HSV und in den Geburtstag feiern!

Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Erzähl mal Jens!
> Der kann sich eh bald nicht mehr wehren, wenn er noch mehr Bier zu Hause findet.



Das auszugraben fällt mir gerade mit dem IPhone etwas schwer...


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nä, nä, nä... Jungs! Ich bin auf Diät....
> 
> WEINSCHORLE
> 
> ...



Morgen geht's zum Biken bis Samstag Abend in den Harz. Der Rest der Truppe bis Sonntag, nur ich muss Sonntag morgens zur Goldenen Hochzeit in der Familie!


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen geht's zum Biken bis Samstag Abend in den Harz. Der Rest der Truppe bis Sonntag, nur ich muss Sonntag morgens zur Goldenen Hochzeit in der Familie!



Du kannst auch gerne nach HH kommen... Hätten bestimmt viel Spaß!

Muß leider morgen noch arbeiten, werde aber am So in die HABE's gehen.

Am Sa werde ich wohl auf sauer liegen


----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen geht's zum Biken bis Samstag Abend in den Harz. Der Rest der Truppe bis Sonntag, nur ich muss Sonntag morgens zur Goldenen Hochzeit in der Familie!



Sowas ist doch immer super nett 


Henkersmahlzeit eingenommen - es gibt erst wieder was nach der OP 

Mit dem Crosserchen bin ich auch schon eine Runde gerollt heute - geht deutlich besser als mit dem Alten


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gerne nach HH kommen... Hätten bestimmt viel Spaß!
> 
> Muß leider morgen noch arbeiten, werde aber am So in die HABE's gehen.
> 
> Am Sa werde ich wohl auf sauer liegen



Schade, aber irgendwann schaffen wir das mal!


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sowas ist doch immer super nett
> 
> 
> Henkersmahlzeit eingenommen - es gibt erst wieder was nach der OP
> ...



Fotos! Aber vom Crosser und nicht von einer OP!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fotos! Aber vom Crosser und nicht von einer OP!



Hab ich mir fast gedacht 

Mach ich demnächst mal wenn ich wieder dahoam bin


----------



## hhninja81 (22. November 2012)

So Ladies 
Ich wackel mal in mein Bett und wünsche eine...

...GN8

Peace Out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Gute Nacht - ich hoffe du hörst den Wecker!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2012)

*Hi* miteinander!


Bin auch mal wieder da..., okay - war nie sooo wirklich weg, aber Smartphonegetippse ist nix für mich.
Habe auch ein wenig Ruhe gebraucht.         

....Viel nachgedacht.....

Dienstag habe ich ggf. eine Chance mein berufliches Schlachtfeld zu verlassen.
Bewerbungsgespräch steht an!! 
Mir schlottern schon die Knie wegen dem Gespräch und Angst einen eigentlich sicheren, _wenn auch beschissenen_, Arbeitsplatz aufzugeben habe ich natürlich auch.
Es wollen ja alle monatlichen Verbindlichkeiten gestämmt werden.
Naja....

Es geht um einen Werkstattleiterjob mit Problemlöseraufgaben. 

Mal sehen..... 




Wenn man hier nicht am Ball bleibt, dann wird´s echt ernst. Man versteht nur die Hälfte! 
Viele neue Räder, Aufbauten,  geplante Anschaffungen.....und Alkoholexzesse! 

Btw, *Marcel*, was kam mit dem Steuersatz im Fuji (!?) raus?


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2012)

Moin Marco!

Wechsel die Firma wenns klappt. 
Scheisz auf sicher - sicher ist heute eh nichts mehr und Gesundheit hat Vorrang! 
Gibt ja selbst hier einige die Dir dies leider bestätigen können!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. November 2012)

Hi Veikko! 

Sagt sich einfach. 
Habe aber echt Schiss.


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Veikko!
> 
> Sagt sich einfach.
> Habe aber echt Schiss.



Kopf hoch Marco,

Ich habe bei meinen Arbeitgeberwechseln auch ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend gehabt (auch wenn es bis jetzt nur 2x geschehen ist).

Bei dem Mobbing welches Dir bei dem jetzigen Arbeitgeber wiederfaehrt ist solch ein Wechsel zumindestens für die Gesundheit eine sichere Sache. 

Und mit Deiner Qualifikation im derzeitigen Alter wirst Du auch noch andere Jobs finden können. Also fahre da durchaus selbstbewusst aber nicht ueberheblich hin und schnapp Dir den neuen Job!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kopf hoch Marco,
> 
> Ich habe bei meinen Arbeitgeberwechseln auch ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend gehabt (auch wenn es bis jetzt nur 2x geschehen ist).
> 
> ...



P.s. Klugscheissmodus an: Schau dir bitte mal den Wortstamm von "stemmen " an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hi* miteinander!
> 
> 
> Bin auch mal wieder da..., okay - war nie sooo wirklich weg, aber Smartphonegetippse ist nix für mich.
> ...




Moin! 

Bis jetzt hat sich noch gar nichts ergeben - hab aber auch genug zu tun.


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Moin Marcel,

wünsch Dir maximale Erfolge!


----------



## unocz (23. November 2012)

moin


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marco!
> 
> Wechsel die Firma wenns klappt.
> Scheisz auf sicher - sicher ist heute eh nichts mehr und Gesundheit hat Vorrang!
> Gibt ja selbst hier einige die Dir dies leider bestätigen können!


 

genau

gib gas marco


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

Go marco! Go!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Mooin Leute


@ Marco


MachenBringt ja nix wenn man zwar abgesichert is, aber permanent unglücklich mit dem Job....


----------



## InoX (23. November 2012)

Moin Marco,
 Ich würde auch den Job wechseln an deiner Stelle. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast und das Umfeld deutlich besser ist, sollte die Entscheidung klar sein. Kann ja nur besser werden.

Moin an alle.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2012)

fast fertig...


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Geil!


----------



## InoX (23. November 2012)

Allerdings. was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

sehr geil... aber an den bock muss 1x10 und ne kefue!


----------



## zuki (23. November 2012)

Schönes Rädchen! 

Manchmal frage ich mich ob dieses Thema hier nicht: Talk der Lottogewinner heißen sollte?

Wie könnt Ihr dauernd neue Bikes finanzieren? Ich habe einen recht gut bezahlten Job, aber mehr als ein Bike alle 2 Jahre wäre gar nicht finanzierbar, bzw. unter Verzicht bei anderen schönen Dingen.


----------



## InoX (23. November 2012)

Prioritäten...

Bei einigen ists echt krass. Könnte mein Geld nur so einsetzen wenn ich meine Freundin nicht hätte. Da verzichte ich aber gerne drauf.


----------



## ohneworte (23. November 2012)

Ist halt aber auch immer noch die Frage was man für den Kram bezahlen muss. Das Projekt 29er Racefeile in Fullsuspension wird bei mir durch den Verkauf von 3 anderen Bikes sowie diverser anderer hier noch rumfliegender Teile gegenfinanziert.

Trotzdem bin ich hier nicht so entschlussfreudig mit der Umsetzung des Themas weil die Basis trotz sehr guter Beziehungen deutlich teurer wird als sonst.

Aber jetzt geht's erst einmal in den Harz!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

ich war beim epic auch seeehr lange unsicher. muss aber sagen: es hat sich gelohnt 
werde nachher den freien freitag geniessen und ne runde mit dem epic ballern gehen!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Schönes Rädchen!
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich ob dieses Thema hier nicht: Talk der Lottogewinner heißen sollte?
> 
> Wie könnt Ihr dauernd neue Bikes finanzieren? Ich habe einen recht gut bezahlten Job, aber mehr als ein Bike alle 2 Jahre wäre gar nicht finanzierbar, bzw. unter Verzicht bei anderen schönen Dingen.


 

Danke jungs...

Leider bin ich kein lottogewinner. Ich finanziere ja auch ned immer ein komplett neues bike. Dazu habe ich noch gute konditionen. 

Es stimmt aber schon, dass man natürlich sehrgut verdienen muss um sich immer was neues zu finanzieren.

Dazu kommt aber auch, dass ich nicht mehr so viel geld auf die seite bringe und ich kein häuslebesitzer bin.

Meine freundin möchte auch ned durch mich finanziert werden. 

Beim steelecht hab ich auch viele teile noch gehabt und wenig investiert.

Denke einfach, wenn man mal nen stock an teilen hat kann man da immer gut switchen und teile wiederverwenden.

Hoffe nun mal, dass meine gier nach hübschen dingen gesättigt ist.
Meine kollegen lachen mich beidem satz auch immer aus...


ah ja, lenker ist ein Whiskey riser glaub 740


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr geil... aber an den bock muss 1x10 und ne kefue!


 

he sascha, mit dem ding spuhle ich auch mal 1500hm am stück ab

Wenn ich solche dicken beine hätte wie würd ichs mir überlegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

1500hm am stueck hab ich leider net. nur 1000. schon mal 1x10 gefahren? mit nem 34er geht da echt einiges. und gerade bei dem bock bietet es sich ja an 

wird aber geil! der war auch seeehr interessant, bevor ich mir dann das epic angeschaut habe. damit kann ich halt rennen fahren. das will ich mir mit dem intense net antuen... wobei ich ja noch immer mit dem gedanken enduro und king of plose spiele...


----------



## BENDERR (23. November 2012)

ich fahr momentan auch 1x9 32er und 11-32.
klappt soweit ganz gut und könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich mit 11-34 durchaus auch rennen damit fahren würde.
muss ich aber erst noch ein bisschen testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

ich bin 2012 alles mit 34er auf 11/34er kassette gefahren. nur swiss bike net, aber den gibts ja nimmer  naechstes jahr kommt wohl 10fach und damit die 11/36er kassette. 
klar man damit nicht im ga1 bereich jeden berg hoch kurbeln... aber muss man das?


----------



## BENDERR (23. November 2012)

im rennen ja eh nicht.. da würde man sich halt etwas kraft sparen können,
aber im training seh ichs auch nicht soo eng.
paar schläge überm pulsbereich bringen einen auch nicht um und nur einen schalthebel bedienen is auch ziemlich komfortabel


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

wenn ich kraft spaaren gibts net 

wenn ich ga1 fahren will, nimm ich das rennrad und fahr in der rheinebene


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

Doc dein Bike wird...

mal ne pic...


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Urlaub auf Usedom wäre auch mal wieder was!
Gib mal Deine Adresse. Wir sind vier Personen, ein Hund, ne Katze und erfordern nicht viel Umstände!

Ach ja - Rouladen mit Rotkraut und Klößen ess ich gern!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

hmm,

wird eng in meiner Wohnung...und ja ne flachlandglühweinrunde wäre geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Ich dachte da oben haben alle ein eigenes Haus! 
Flachland habe ich hier auch (Leipziger Tieflandsbucht).


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

für mich war leider keines mehr da...naja ein paar Höhenmeter kann man hir schon finden läßt sich schon ganz gut fahren


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Naja, nun heul nicht - dafür ist die Gegend und die Luft geil.
Vlt. bekommste ja noch ein Haus wenn du groß bist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

was macht dein on-one aufbau`?


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Hm, bin immer noch unentschlossen ob oder ob nicht. 
Hätte dann wieder drei Harte, die ich eigentlich nicht brauch, weil ich eh meist das Eine nehme. Denke drüber nach die 26er Fullys gegen ein 29er Fully zu tauschen. Also nicht tauschen sondern verkaufen und dann halt lieber ein 29er Fully aufbauen. Hätte es auch lieber bissel raciger als das Inbred. Wobei der Rahmen natürlich sehr schön ist und edel ausschaut.
Ach ich weiß nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1500hm am stueck hab ich leider net. nur 1000. schon mal 1x10 gefahren? mit nem 34er geht da echt einiges. und gerade bei dem bock bietet es sich ja an
> 
> wird aber geil! der war auch seeehr interessant, bevor ich mir dann das epic angeschaut habe. damit kann ich halt rennen fahren. das will ich mir mit dem intense net antuen... wobei ich ja noch immer mit dem gedanken enduro und king of plose spiele...


 

King of plose haben wir (freundin und ich) uns dieses jahr auch überlegt aber eben...viele termine.

Mal schaun ob ich nächstes jahr das superenduro in finale fahre. der kollege vom bikeladen hat mich schon angefragt, dass ich nun mit dem intense bei superenduros starten müsse. Er braucht ev noch nen partner der mitkommt an die rennen

Mit dem alter ist das reine racen ja nimmer so an vorderster stelle

Der weihnachtsmann war heute auch schon da...marcus du goile socke


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Jens, die Socken liegen falsch herum!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2012)

auf der anderen seite sehen sie gleich aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

Finale superenduro ist aber nicht am selben woe wie 24h? Da wollte ich eh runter 

Heute zum ersten mal seit wochen wieder auf dem epic: sau geil!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2012)

Ihr schreibts was z'ammen 

Das Intense wird mal richtig lecker - ich hätte zwar keine Verwendung dafür, aber geil ist es trotzdem!


Bin jetzt also wieder raus ausm KH, nach über 5h verkorkster Vorbesprechung am Donnerstag ist es heute umso besser gelaufen.
Hab zwar nun ne fette Pranke und einen riesen Verband, dafür aber nicht stationär, denn ich muss morgen in die Uni einen Test schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. November 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder auf dem Rad. Aber nur etwas über eine Stunde. Kann mich nicht aufraffen. Ist mir zur Zeit irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder auf dem Rad. Aber nur etwas über eine Stunde. Kann mich nicht aufraffen. Ist mir zur Zeit irgendwie langweilig.



Ich würd gerne


----------



## zuki (23. November 2012)

Heute war leider Regen angesagt. Schade um den freien Tag.


----------



## zuki (23. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


>



Mit den Stutzen kannst Du sogar in die Kirche gehen. Schick!


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Hier is auch echt mieses Wetter...

Heute is aber bei mir nur ne Regerationseinheit auffer Rolle angesagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

Hier war mal wieder hammer wetter. Aber mit dem schlafdefizit war auch nur etwas ueber ner stunde drin... Morgen dafuer laaang rennrad.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

hmm, Renner 08/15 oder wat schönes???


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Schreibt ihr hier erst wieder wenn The Voice of Germany vorbei ist?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

Neee gerade schoen "the hunt for red oktober" geschaut 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Der ist doch schon über 20 Jahre alt - mindestens.
Aber gut ist er. 
Ich muss mir hier nebenbei den Mist anhören - obwohl sie liest will sie dass nebenbei hören. 
Multitasking?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2012)

Klar ist der alt... Eine der besten clancy verfilmungen...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der ist doch schon über 20 Jahre alt - mindestens.
> Aber gut ist er.
> Ich muss mir hier nebenbei den Mist anhören - obwohl sie liest will sie dass nebenbei hören.
> Multitasking?


 
du ärmster hast mein volles mitgefühl


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Danke!
Kommt ja nichtmal ein Fußballspiel im Netz.
Fürchte Marcus säuft heute weiter, bei dem Spielstand ind D´dorf!


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Oha...mein Mitgefühl haste auch...frage mich wie viele Fernseher schon alleine wegen der Werbung dafür mutwillig zerstört wurden


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2012)

Naja, vom Gesang her ist es schon das mit Abstand beste im Vergleich zu den anderen Castingdingern aber das drumherum und Nena die blöde Schl..pe, die wohl irgendwo drauf hängen geblieben ist, alle liebt und ständigt jauchzt und endlos nervt....

Gibts eigentlich nen Smiley für töten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

MMh mal gesucht:


----------



## InoX (23. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> MMh mal gesucht:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. November 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaaabend!
Die herzlichsten Rotweingrüße an euch da draußen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2012)

moin marco....aber ist zu spät mein Wein ist alle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. November 2012)

Unserer auch ,  aber ich ziemlich voll.....


----------



## maddda (23. November 2012)

Dann dann Prost, viel Spaß euch noch...mir geht jez Pennen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. November 2012)

Dann "Gute Nacht"....


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2012)

Moin und N8!


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Unserer auch ,  aber ich ziemlich voll.....



Havanna!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2012)

Morgen,... Mein kleiner macht schon wieder seit einer stunde terror 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

Moin Leute


----------



## InoX (24. November 2012)

Moin Leute,
Moin Marcus, ich habe gehört du wirst schon wieder älter.
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Spaß beim feiern aber übertreib nicht. Du musst ja morgen wieder Punkte für den WP sammeln. Heute geb ich Dir mal frei.


----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

Hi


Marcus, alles Gute zum Geburtstag




> Heute geb ich Dir mal frei.



Kann ich nur so unterschreiben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Rest per PN!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2012)

Richtig! Alles gute!

Aber wooooo ist der kuchen?

Ich warte noch auf 2 mit fahrer und stehe an der dreisam in schoenstem sonnenschein 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

Marcus, 

da sich heute zum wiederholten male Dein 35. Geburtstag jährt möchte auch ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen Dir zu gratulieren!
Ich wünsche Dir immer eine Handbreit Havanna unterm Kinn, Geld, Gold
und ein sorgenfreies Leben! Und wer Freunde wie uns hat - was soll man dem sonst noch wünschen?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

Alles Gute zum Purzeltach Marcus!
Lass es ordentlich krachen und feier schön


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Mal was für die Augen und die Aufmerksamkeit machen  -  von drüben rübergeholt...  



Mitglied schrieb:


> Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

Happy Birthday Marcus!


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

herzlichn glückwunsch & alles gute! 

bei mir gibts jetz noch schnell happa happa und dann bei sonnenschein (!) aufs bike 

(mir is sogar garnich so üübel, obwohl wir gestern trinken warn  )


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> (mir is sogar garnich so üübel, obwohl wir gestern trinken warn  )



Das kommt wenn man(n) in übung ist


----------



## zuki (24. November 2012)

Moin Moin Marcus,

auch ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an! Alles juute! 

Anbei Impressionen der heutigen Morgenrunde. Wenn man einmal den Hintern hochbekommen hat...aber das kennt ihr ja selber.


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das kommt wenn man(n) in übung ist



jaa, ich glaub das is wirklich so 
mit dem üben ist nun aber erstmal wieder vorbei..
hab ja schliesslich ziele für die nächste saison


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal was für die Augen und die Aufmerksamkeit machen - von drüben rübergeholt...


 
ja sehr schön die kleine...hmm laß es Sommer werden und ab an den Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Maik, Maik, Maik....     Mir ging's um das BMX !!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. November 2012)

ups


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,

vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche

Ich muss Euch leider enttäuschen, in meinem Alter ist man ja vernünftig und trinkt nicht mehr so viel Nach diesem super HSV Spiel bin ich direkt in die Falle gesprungen und habe heute etwas für den WP getan...

Mal sehen, was noch passiert....

Gruß Marcus


----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

Überigens is bei mir Post gekommen...Nach langem warten hab ich endlich mein Rad am Ring Trikot bekommen,musste eins Nachbestellen, weil die vor Ort ausverkauft waren


----------



## unocz (24. November 2012)

alles gute auch von mir marcus!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Danke Matze!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Schön in giftgrün wie das erste Rotwild Carbon?



Türlich....


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

Harztour durch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



    


Daher wohl dein Nickname!?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Harztour durch!



Dann hast Du heute bestimmt richtig Punkte gemacht...

Welches Bike durfte denn ran?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Daher wohl dein nickname!?



yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Haste das Maschinchen noch??


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du heute bestimmt richtig Punkte gemacht...
> 
> Welches Bike durfte denn ran?



14 an der Zahl durfte das Tallboy sich erarbeiten!


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> yes



Alter Kaempfer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 14 an der Zahl durfte das Tallboy sich erarbeiten!




  Hi Jens!

Wie lange warst du denn _on tour_ heute?



Ich habe heute ein Auto gemacht und bissl in der Wanne gelesen. Obwohl das Wetter i.O. war, hat mir die Bikelust gefehlt...


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Haste das Maschinchen noch??



Na...Die habe ich damals verkauft, weil meine Mama mit mir geschimpft hat. Dafür habe ich mir mein erstes Rotwild gekauft.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Okay......    Ja, die lieben Mamas. Was macht man(n) nicht alles für sie.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Mein Quad-Wunsch von einer Yamaha Raptor 700 habe ich auch vorerst an den Nagel gehängt. Kohletechnisch!

Motorrad würde meine Madame nicht mitfahren..


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter Kaempfer!



da war ich noch schlank...


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> da war ich noch schlank...


... und jung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

> Mein Quad-Wunsch von einer Yamaha Raptor 700 habe ich auch vorerst an den Nagel gehängt. Kohletechnisch!
> 
> Motorrad würde meine Madame nicht mitfahren..



Is sie denn schonmal überhaupt mitgefahren? Wenn nicht, dauerts mit etwas Glück nur eine Ausfahrt und sie will nix anderes mehr


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und jung!



Arsch....


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Arsch....





Aber nicht dass ich das dann auch zu hören bekomme - bin da sensibel!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Is sie denn schonmal überhaupt mitgefahren? Wenn nicht, dauerts mit etwas Glück nur eine Ausfahrt und sie will nix anderes mehr




Jup, bei ihrem Bruder auf der alten CBR.
Quad noch nie.


-------------------------------------------------------------------



Hey *Veikko*, du alter StichelköniSCH...


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup, bei ihrem Bruder auf der alten CBR.
> Quad noch nie.
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nix dafür-das waren meine Finger und die sind ein ganz anderer Körperteil als ich! Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber nicht dass ich das dann auch zu hören bekomme - bin da sensibel!



Das ist eigentlich mein Spruch... oder ist das der Standardspruch für alte Männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

stand-art von alten männern?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> stand-art von alten männern?



ich habe heute Geburtstag... ich darf das


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

ok


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens!
> 
> Wie lange warst du denn _on tour_ heute?
> 
> ...



Dreieinhalb Stunden bergauf und bergab. Die Panzerpiste den Brocken hoch ist echt ein boeses Tier!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da kann ich nix dafür-das waren meine Finger und die sind ein ganz anderer Körperteil als ich! Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Arsch....



Bleib ruhig Alter Sack!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bleib ruhig Alter Sack!



Vorsicht, ich *war* mal ein Kämpfer


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2012)

Also ich hab absolutes motorrad verbot. Ich hab den fehler gemacht und meiner frau mal die geschwindichkeiten erzaehlt mit denen ich meinen hausberg mit dem rennrad runter baller, als wir mit dem auto runter sind... Fand sie NICHT lustig 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ich *war* mal ein Kämpfer



Das nächste gute halbe Jahr darf ich das!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Oha, bei Stefan Raab gibt es heute viel Fleisch zu sehen... Elton ist auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. November 2012)

Krieg iw nicht das grinsen aus dem gesicht...

Die erste tour mit dem intense ist durch. Morgen gehts auf den hausberg...

natürlich gibts auch bischen bilder...


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

Elton ist doch ein Arsch!
Mal gucken was sonst noch hüpft.
Und aus der Frau Kraus ist auch eine billige Schalampe geworden!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Das mit dem Grinsen kann ich verstehen....


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Elton ist doch ein Arsch!
> Mal gucken was sonst noch hüpft.
> *Und aus der Frau Kraus ist auch eine billige Schalampe geworden!!!*



das is aber auch schon ne zeitlang her!


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das is aber auch schon ne zeitlang her!


----------



## cpprelude (24. November 2012)

Jens das Bike ist gut geworden. Als ich nur den Rahmen allein gesehen hatte, sah es noch nicht so uphill freundlich aus.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Arschbombe


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcus,


!!!  !!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Elton ist doch ein Arsch!
> Mal gucken was sonst noch hüpft.
> *Und aus der Frau Kraus ist auch eine billige Schalampe geworden!!!*



Hmmmm,..... trotzdem hat sie *mMn* was.
Ist nicht so´n Mauerblümchen.
Den Charakter, den sie in _talk, talk, talk_ spielt, mag ich aber auch nicht...

Hab sie mal im Cocoon-Club in Frankfurt gesehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Krieg iw nicht das grinsen aus dem gesicht...


Glaub ich dir  Schön geworden!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hmmmm,..... trotzdem hat sie *mMn* was.
> Ist nicht so´n Mauerblümchen.
> Den Charakter, den sie in _talk, talk, talk_ spielt, mag ich aber auch nicht...
> 
> Hab sie mal im Cocoon-Club in Frankfurt gesehen..



Der Herr geht in den Cocoon-Club 

Aber die SK ist auch nicht meine Baustelle... Irgendwie zu blond

 @CoNsTaNtIn

Dank Dir.. !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Herr geht in den Cocoon-Club



Irgendwas habe ich in Richtung _Schließen_ oder _Insolvenz_ darüber mitbekommen...!?
Ob´s Gerüchte sind??? 


Warum nicht, Frankfurt ist ein Katzensprung!?  Warst mal da???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

War mal in HH, genauer in....






...in so ´nem Shopping-Dingsbum, da hat mir der _Hyper, Hyper-_*H*ans-*P*eter auf die Schulter geklopft....


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War mal in HH, genauer in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der H-P-Baxter?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwas habe ich in Richtung _Schließen_ oder _Insolvenz_ darüber mitbekommen...!?
> Ob´s Gerüchte sind???
> 
> 
> Warum nicht, Frankfurt ist ein Katzensprung!?  Warst mal da???



Das ist ein Kunde von mir und ich habe den Laden bei voller Beleuchtung gesehen... :kotz:
Aber ich dachte, du gehst nur in Dorfdissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der H-P-Baxter?



Ob ihr wirklich richtig steht - seht ihr wenn das Licht angeht....  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4rZ56sjoNs"]Scooter - Hyper Hyper (Live im ZDF im Jahr 1995) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kunde von mir und ich habe den Laden bei voller Beleuchtung gesehen... :kotz:
> Aber ich dachte, du gehst nur in Dorfdissen



Wie ......   Kunde ?????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ob ihr wirklich richtig steht - seht ihr wenn das Licht angeht....
> 
> Scooter - Hyper Hyper (Live im ZDF im Jahr 1995) - YouTube




Warum kann man nicht mehr einen eigenen Text für den Link eingeben?   So verrät der Link ja alles.....


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War mal in HH, genauer in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Poppenbüttel leben nur Spießer...

und der HP wird von einem Kollegen trainiert... Der ist auch privat geschminkt


----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kunde von mir und ich habe den Laden bei voller Beleuchtung gesehen... :kotz:
> Aber ich dachte, *du gehst* nur in Dorfdissen



Das heißt richtig: *du gehörst* nur...


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie ......   Kunde ?????



Sonnenschirme und Werbemittel..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> In Poppenbüttel leben nur Spießer...
> 
> und der HP wird von einem Kollegen trainiert... *Der ist auch privat geschminkt*



Sollte in Köln, Düsseldorf und HH doch relativ normal, bzw. nix besonderes,  sein....!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kunde von mir und ich habe den Laden bei voller Beleuchtung gesehen... :kotz:
> *Aber ich dachte, du gehst nur in Dorfdissen*



_Fast vergessen.....  _


*Arsch!!!!!* 




Nicht meine Idee! Hast´s heute ja schon mal gelesen....   


















*Spass*


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *Aber die SK ist auch nicht meine Baustelle... Irgendwie zu blond*
> 
> @_CoNsTaNtIn_
> 
> Dank Dir.. !


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

In Frankfurt gefällt mir der King Kamehameha Beach Club...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>




Dir kann man es ja nie recht machen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> In Frankfurt gefällt mir der King Kamehameha Club...







Hanauer Landstraße....


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hanauer Landstraße....



Der Beach Club ist in der Hafeninsel/Offenbach, dort habe ich schon viel Spaß gehabt. Um 10 Uhr morgens die Schirme(im Sand ) aufgebaut und um 23 Uhr ins Hotel auf der anderen Straßenseite.... Ohhh Gott oh Gott, der Kunde war so glücklich und alle Getränke gingen auf´s Haus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Beach Club ist in der Hafeninsel/Offenbach, dort habe ich schon viel Spaß gehabt. Um 10 Uhr morgens die Schirme(im Sand ) aufgebaut und um 23 Uhr ins Hotel auf der anderen Straßenseite.... Ohhh Gott oh Gott, der Kunde war so glücklich und alle Getränke gingen auf´s Haus




Ich hatte beim Zitieren "Beach" entfernt und den eigentlichen Club gemeint...





Tip für deinen Besuch hier in Wehrheim:

*Offenbach* darfst du hier i.d. Region nur gaaaanz leise hinter vorgehaltener Hand sagen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...wenn überhaupt!?    Psssssssssst....  

Es gibt 3 Sorten Menschen:

- Gute
- Schlechte
- und Offenbacher


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Zitieren "Beach" entfernt und den eigentlichen Club gemeint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, nach Mannheim und Ludwigshafen ist Offenbach das größte Klo...:kotz:

Bei meinem Besuch in Wehrheim habe ich ja zum Glück dich dabei und eigentlich möchte ich da nur den Feldberg (oder das Löwenherz)sehen...

Demnächst!!


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Krieg iw nicht das grinsen aus dem gesicht...
> 
> Die erste tour mit dem intense ist durch. Morgen gehts auf den hausberg...
> 
> natürlich gibts auch bischen bilder...



Geil!


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwas habe ich in Richtung _Schließen_ oder _Insolvenz_ darüber mitbekommen...!?
> Ob´s Gerüchte sind???
> 
> 
> Warum nicht, Frankfurt ist ein Katzensprung!?  Warst mal da???



Ich war da auch schon in der Bude und leider stimmt das mit der Insolvenz!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nach Mannheim und Ludwigshafen ist Offenbach das größte Klo...:kotz:
> 
> Bei meinem Besuch in Wehrheim habe ich ja zum Glück dich dabei und eigentlich möchte ich da nur den Feldberg (oder das Löwenherz)sehen...
> 
> Demnächst!!




Das Löwenherz!?    Du bist ja der Hammer....

Kleines Ort mit Hühner und Kühen, alten Traktoren und nur Weihrauchschwenker....  ...und ein Kampfsportler aus dem Norden kennt das Löwenherz.  
Ich kack ab! Hammer....  

Rest per PN. Sicherer!


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nach Mannheim und Ludwigshafen ist Offenbach das größte Klo...:kotz:
> 
> Bei meinem Besuch in Wehrheim habe ich ja zum Glück dich dabei und eigentlich möchte ich da nur den Feldberg (oder das Löwenherz)sehen...
> 
> Demnächst!!



Wehrheim sollte ja auch mal in der nächsten Zeit fuer mich anstehen!

Wie war's Biken Heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich war da auch schon in der Bude und leider stimmt das mit der Insolvenz!



Okay.....  ich hab´s nur so mitbekommen.

Naja, die Jugend (und wir ETWR-Spinner) sitzen lieber am PC und gehen kaum noch weg.

Sehe es bei dem Junior meiner Madame. Der einzigste Muskel an ihm ist der Schließmuskel!!!  

Von was soll da auch ein Muskel sein!?


Aber die kleinen örtlichen Kneipen, Faschingssitzungen und auch größere Discos leiden darunter.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wehrheim sollte ja auch mal in der nächsten Zeit fuer mich anstehen!


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay.....  ich hab´s nur so mitbekommen.
> 
> *Naja, die Jugend (und wir ETWR-Spinner) sitzen lieber am PC und gehen kaum noch weg.*
> 
> ...



DAS kann ich so nicht unterschreiben..


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> DAS kann ich so nicht unterschreiben..



Michse auch nicht - zumindest wenn ich nicht gerade wegen irgendwelcher Weh-wehchen zuhause bin


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay.....  ich hab´s nur so mitbekommen.
> 
> *Naja, die Jugend (und wir ETWR-Spinner) sitzen lieber am PC und gehen kaum noch weg.*
> 
> ...



Wir sollten mal zusammen weggehen... WILLINGEN 2013


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2012)

naja, ich bin nicht gerade der vorzeige weg-geher,..
aber ich weiß ja wie meine komilitonen, freunde, etc. weggehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Freund der Sonne Du bist zu schnell für mich!


----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, ich bin nicht gerade der vorzeige weg-geher,..
> aber ich weiß ja wie meine komilitonen, freunde, etc. weggehen ^^



Gehe auch net wirklich oft feiern. Da fahre ich lieber mit dem Geld in den Urlaub, gönne mir irgendein besondere Rennen.

Gut ab und zu trifft man mich in einem Casino an

Iwe wirkt diese feierei etwas abstoßend auf mich. Damals in meiner alten Jahrgangsstufe haben teilweise leute Montags gefragt, wer wusste, was sie am Samstagabend gemacht haben....


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal zusammen weggehen... WILLINGEN 2013



Ich bin definitiv vor Ort!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Freund der Sonne Du bist zu schnell für mich!



Wer jetzt genau???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, ich bin nicht gerade der vorzeige weg-geher,..
> aber ich weiß ja wie meine komilitonen ***, freunde, etc. weggehen ^^




***
früher waren das Schulkollegen.  




Ähm, warum  -  wie gehen die denn weg???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

@Marcus

Passend zu deinem couchen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hi_D3IR6Jw"]Sven Vath - La Esperanza - YouTube[/nomedia]

Schön war die Zeit.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> 
> Passend zu deinem couchen:
> 
> ...



Oh ja, mein highlight...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3K9UjQvWk"]Ayla - Ayla (original vinyl mix) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Hätt´gerade Bock auf Feiern.....


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ***
> früher waren das Schulkollegen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt?!
Wobei das weggehen mittlerweile erst so ab 12 oder 1 losgeht.
Vorher vortrinken, dann zur Party/Disse watscheln und dann gehts erst los.
Da ich den Pegel immer gut halten kann, ist das auch nie so wirklich teuer, deshalb geht das auch öfters mal


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt?!
> Wobei das weggehen mittlerweile erst so ab 12 oder 1 losgeht.
> Vorher vortrinken, dann zur Party/Disse watscheln und dann gehts erst los.
> Da ich den Pegel immer gut halten kann, ist das auch nie so wirklich teuer, deshalb geht das auch öfters mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätt´gerade Bock auf Feiern.....



Mir juckt so der Schlüpper

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfBRkxL2gIk"]Humate - Love Stimulation - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

Ich versteh es auch echt nicht, wie meine Kommilitonen (da ist es wieder  ) an einem Abend/Nacht eine Karte (meistens Ã  50â¬) vollmachen kÃ¶nnen. Da kann man doch gar nicht mehr Tanzen/hÃ¼bsche MÃ¤dels anquatschen 
Ich wÃ¤re da zu besoffen und stÃ¤ndig aufm Klo - das Zeugz muss ja auch wieder raus


----------



## hhninja81 (24. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich versteh es auch echt nicht, wie meine Kommilitonen (da ist es wieder  ) an einem Abend/Nacht eine Karte (meistens à 50) vollmachen können. Da kann man doch gar nicht mehr Tanzen/hübsche Mädels anquatschen
> Ich wäre da zu besoffen und ständig aufm Klo - das Zeugz muss ja auch wieder raus



Ach Schnickschnack... das geht schon!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir juckt so der Schlüpper
> 
> Humate - Love Stimulation - YouTube




PvD !


----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

So ich bin raus, bis morgen Jungs...




> Ich versteh es auch echt nicht, wie meine Kommilitonen (da ist es wieder ) an einem Abend/Nacht eine Karte (meistens à 50) vollmachen können. Da kann man doch gar nicht mehr Tanzen/hübsche Mädels anquatschen
> Ich wäre da zu besoffen und ständig aufm Klo - das Zeugz muss ja auch wieder raus



Vielleicht trinken die ja einfach zu teure Sachen, oder füllen die Mädels ab, dann brauchen die auch net mehr Tanten und  Quatschen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin raus, bis morgen Jungs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kein schlechter Ansatz!  

Ach, maddda, verrate mir doch nochmal deinen Namen! - Der fehlt mir irgendwie...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Schnickschnack... das geht schon!



...says the old man.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin raus, bis morgen Jungs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das könnte sein 
Aber für 50 musst du im Nightrooms immerhin 10 Whiskey/Cola trinken - vielleicht bin ich deshalb der einzige der es am Tag danach noch halbwegs in die Uni schafft 

GN8 zusammen


----------



## maddda (24. November 2012)

> Ach, maddda, verrate mir doch nochmal deinen Namen! - Der fehlt mir irgendwie...



Ich heiß Philipp, werde auch genau so geschrieben wie Inox^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Ansatz!
> 
> Ach, maddda, verrate mir doch nochmal deinen Namen! - Der fehlt mir irgendwie...



Marco, die heißen alle Philipp außer Christian, der heißt Marcel!
Mist - zu spät!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Ich mach  mir gleich in die Hose....


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich heiß Philipp, werde auch genau so geschrieben wie Inox^^




Stimmt, da gab´s hier 2 von....  

Sorry, hatte es vergessen.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das könnte sein
> Aber für 50 musst du im Nightrooms immerhin 10 Whiskey/Cola trinken - vielleicht bin ich deshalb der einzige der es am Tag danach noch halbwegs in die Uni schafft
> 
> GN8 zusammen



In HH bekommst Du für 50 gerade mal den Eintritt, ne Garderobenmarke und evtl ´nen freinen Blick auf den Arsch vom Go-go-Girl


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> In HH bekommst Du für 50 gerade mal den Eintritt, ne Garderobenmarke und evtl ´nen freinen Blick auf den Arsch vom Go-go-Girl



Reicht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Kommst doch eh aus Havanna , was willste dann dort noch saufen?


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

TV Tipp für die alten Herren:

Jetzt im Z D F

Die ZDF-Kultnacht... das beste aus "Disco"

Spot an! und GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> TV Tipp für die alten Herren:
> 
> Jetzt im Z D F
> 
> ...



Schöne Beine hat sie ja!


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

In was für Lumpen die damals auf die Bühne durften!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schöne Beine hat sie ja!




Ich finde das cool...aber ich darf das auch!

Die Conny


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

Bin raus.

Allen eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Männers, ich klink mich jetzt mal so langsam aus, war ein langer Tag.
Bis demnächst in diesem Theater und schlaft schön....


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> In HH bekommst Du für 50 gerade mal den Eintritt, ne Garderobenmarke und evtl ´nen freinen Blick auf den Arsch vom Go-go-Girl



Du bist ja gedanklich schon wieder in der "Ritze"!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist ja gedanklich schon wieder in der "Ritze"!



Wahrscheinlich hat er in die 50 schon mindestens die 20 Mäuse zugerechnet die er ihr am Abend noch ins Höschen steckt 

Moin erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

mooorgen


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

Moin... 
Hier in HH ist das Wetter nicht gerade einladend!

Ich glaube, ich bin heute faul.... oder doch nicht


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)

Moin

Hier schüttet es gerade wie aus Eimern


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

werde heute auch nichts machen können, hab mir gestern glaub ich den muskel in der wade gezerrt oder so...... auf jedenfall hat es angefangen zu stechen und ich musste so noch ca.15 kilometer weiterfahren :/


----------



## BENDERR (25. November 2012)

bei mir hats gerade angefangen zu nieseln. 
bin aber mit nem kollegen zum RR fahren verabredet.. 

ok. jetzt regnets sich wohl ein.. werd aber trotzdem für ne kurze runde raus dann.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Hier ist auch Schieeetwetter - kann und will aber eh nicht fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2012)

bei uns bewölkt mit sonnenschein. wir sind dann mal unterwegs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2012)

Hier schmiert es au uebel zu... Aber nach den 4+h gestern hab ich mein wochen soll schon erfuellt 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

Moin! 

Hier regnet es nicht und ich muss mich hier auf ner Goldenen Hochzeit rumplagen! der Rest der Bande macht Heute noch den Harz unsicher...

Also zumindest die Ansage an Marcus: rauf auf's Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Bevor ich hier versauere und aufs mittagessen warte, gehts doch noch auf die rolle


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)

Hier kommt langsam die Sonne raus, nachm essen gehts dann aufs Rad


----------



## zweikreise (25. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hier schüttet es gerade wie aus Eimern



Jetzt kommt aber hier die Sonne raus.


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2012)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber hier die Sonne raus.


 
Hier mußt du dich erst einmal namentlich vorstellen !


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2012)

genau, wie heisst du, deine freundin, bikes, grösse, vorlieben...usw...


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

ohne pix geht nix !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2012)

Passt nur auf... Sowas kann auch klappen 
Zu meiner wowzeit haben wir einem weiblichen neu gildenmitglied aus spass gesagt, das sie uns(gildenleitung) zu allererst mal bilder schicken muss... Die kamen 5min spaeter mit ziemlich wenig textil 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)

Zweikreise is überigens mein Vater


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Zweikreise is überigens mein Vater




jetzt hats mir die sprache verschlagen :X

bin dann mal beim schwiegervater zum mittagstisch


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Zweikreise is überigens mein Vater



Echt? Cool! 
Moin zusammen. Hier auch grau, trüb, einsam,...


----------



## Junior97 (25. November 2012)

Moin,
der Junior ist wieder da


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Hab Dich schon vermisst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

Moin!

Heute top Wetter! 
Zwischen +7 und +10 Grad...., 3:10h reine Fahrzeit....   

Unterwegs war ich aber länger.
Resultat heute:

- Mein Kumpel ist z.Zt. im Krankenhaus zum Nähen. Knie offen bis Anschlag....  :kotz:

- Ich habe ´ne zerissene Hose, ´nen zerfetzten Griff rechts und körperlich bissl was am Arm und am Bein...


So, ich muss los. Schwager hat eingeladen. 


VG


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Langweile am Sonntagnachmittag. Die erste Biskuitrolle meines Lebens.
Kinder sind schon gierig, mal sehen ob es schmeckt. Aber da die Bäcker eh seit mittag zu haben...


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

Hat er sich nicht abgemeldet ?


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Zweikreise is überigens mein Vater



Ah, Ueberwachung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Junior ist wieder da



Ja, wo war er denn?


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Moin Jens!

Kannste vielleicht mal mein Backwerk von der Seite vorher loben!!!! 
Ich brauche auch Anerkennung!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ah, Ueberwachung!



Da muss Philipp nun aufpassen was er so von sich gibt


----------



## BENDERR (25. November 2012)

ihr müsst jetz nicht extra aufhören mit den nackten weibern posten...!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Kannste vielleicht mal mein Backwerk von der Seite vorher loben!!!!
> Ich brauche auch Anerkennung!



Hats den Kindern etwa nicht geschmeckt?


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Du A..ch - die ist noch gar nicht angeschnitten! 
Aber gleich!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Sieht doch bisher gut aus 
Gibt eben kein geschmacks/geruchs Interwebz!


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)

Bin gerade am überlegen, wegen der Bremse für mein Racebike...

Bei CRC ist die Hope Tech X2 im moment billig, dazu gibt es noch 10% Rabatt

Mal ne Frage an die Hopeexperten: Ist die Bremsleistung genau so wie bei der Race? Bzw liegt der unterschied nur in der Einstellbarkeit?


Wenn ja wäre das ja ne alternative, weil ich eigentlich sehr auf einstellbare Bremsen stehe und billiger is sie auch noch, dafür schwerer...



> Da muss Philipp nun aufpassen was er so von sich gibt


Oo big Father is watching me^^


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht doch bisher gut aus
> Gibt eben kein geschmacks/geruchs Interwebz!




Danke! wenigstens *ein* Freund hier! 
Kind hat eben gesagt es ist saulecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Angeschnitten siehts sogar noch besser aus!
Da würde ich mir auch ein Stück oder zwei gönnen 

@ Philipp: was hat denn deine Elixir?


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ihr müsst jetz nicht extra aufhören mit den nackten weibern posten...!




ok








ps.  das bild gibt es leider nur in dieser perspektive :/


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Angeschnitten siehts sogar noch besser aus!
> Da würde ich mir auch ein Stück oder zwei gönnen
> 
> @ Philipp: was hat denn deine Elixir?



Die gibt es net mehr, hab sie verkauft und möchte was anderes


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke! wenigstens *ein* Freund hier!
> Kind hat eben gesagt es ist saulecker!



Legger... 

Ich war doch tatsächlich für ´ne kleine Runde draußen, die Regenwolke hat mich die ganze Zeit verfolgt, die doofe!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Hier mal mein Kaffenback wie es so weit steht.

Mein Vater hat dankbarerweise während der Klausur am Samstagabend meine Einkäufe in die Wohnung gebracht - wieso frage ich mich immernoch.
Da waren unter anderem schwarzes Lenkerband und ein schwarzer Sattel drin 






So ist es noch nicht eingestellt und überhaupt soll ja noch Disc kommen.

Gefällt mir trotzdem schon gut - der Lack ist


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2012)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist ja auch schick aber die rosanen Sachen passen farblich nicht dazu. Brauner Brooks Sattel (falls das deinem geschmack trifft) und Senfgelbes Lenkerband passend dum Rahmendekor, dann ist es topp. Was kommt nochmal für ne Gabel, Stahl/Alu/Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, das rosa wäre schon weg, wenn mein Vater nicht gepennt hätte.
Lenkerband und Sattel liegen in Dortmund.

Bei der Gabel kommt wohl eine NOX Team Cross Disc.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

Schaizz die Wand an - Ist der Kuchen g..l !!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

Der Crosser ist schick. Irgendwann bekomme ich auch ein pinkes Bike.
So wie das OnOne von Mete.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Crosser ist schick. Irgendwann bekomme ich auch ein pinkes Bike.
> So wie das OnOne von Mete.



Danke 
Jaaa, der von Mete ist schon cool 

Hier noch mal schnell in PS gepfuscht!


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Kannste vielleicht mal mein Backwerk von der Seite vorher loben!!!!
> Ich brauche auch Anerkennung!



Später!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heute top Wetter!
> Zwischen +7 und +10 Grad...., 3:10h reine Fahrzeit....
> ...


 

Wie kommt das raus wenn du mal bei mir unterwegs bist

Was ist nur mit eurer technik und bikebeherschung los jungs


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke! wenigstens *ein* Freund hier!
> Kind hat eben gesagt es ist saulecker!


 

Sieht legger aus aber bischen zu viel puderzucker...

Ar*ch scheint das neue modewort hier zu sein


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2012)

daaaaaaaaaankeeeeeeee MAAAAAARCUUUUUUUUS!!!!!!!!!

Die coolste socke

Passen perfekt...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

Das freut mich!!!


----------



## maddda (25. November 2012)

@Crimson

Der Crosser is ja richtig geil Geworden, gefällt mir

Ne schwarze Kurbel würde noch geil kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heute top Wetter!
> Zwischen +7 und +10 Grad...., 3:10h reine Fahrzeit....
> ...




So, wieder da.

Habe irgendwie bissl Schmerzen in der Hand und im Armgelenk....  

Das Knie meines Kumpels:





Man konnte den Lappen noch schön runterklappen, dann sah es fast aus wie´n Fladenbrot....  :kotz:

Man konnte _WAS_ komisches sehen - denke die Kniescheibe!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2012)

So sah das bei mir auch mal aus. Bis auf dke patella sehne. Ist so ein haesslicher lila wurm. Ich hoffe er war beim doc. Wenn das eitert ist das so gar nicht gut fuers gelenk und die sehne...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Passt nur auf... Sowas kann auch klappen
> Zu meiner wowzeit haben wir einem weiblichen neu gildenmitglied aus spass gesagt, das sie uns(gildenleitung) zu allererst mal bilder schicken muss... Die kamen 5min spaeter mit ziemlich wenig textil
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Auf solche Fotos kann ich in diesem Fall gut und gerne verzichten!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> @_Crimson_
> 
> Der Crosser is ja richtig geil Geworden, gefällt mir
> 
> Ne schwarze Kurbel würde noch geil kommen




Nee das Budget ist erstmal erschöpft 


@ Marco: Kranker Scheiß, das ist doch eher was für die Crashsection.
Schaut schon ziemlich lecker aus - hat ein wenig ähnlichkeit mit Veikkos rolle, es fehlt nur das puder


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, wieder da.
> 
> Habe irgendwie bissl Schmerzen in der Hand und im Armgelenk....
> 
> ...



Genau solch eine Verletzung nach einem Sturz habe ich dieses Jahr auch bereits live gesehen. Ist erstaunlich wie wenig Blut aus einer solchen Wunde strömt.

War bei mir übrigens der Moderator dieses Forumsteiles!


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

Ekelhaft.....
Kann ich auch nicht sehen sowas


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schaut schon ziemlich lecker aus - hat ein wenig ähnlichkeit mit Veikkos rolle, es fehlt nur das puder


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

Aua!!! Mach das weg, Marco... Ich kann doch kein Blut sehen:kotz:


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2012)

muss das sein?

da guckt man gelegentlich hier rein und dann ist gleich der erste beitrag dieses schicke bild.

gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aua!!! Mach das weg, Marco... Ich kann doch kein Blut sehen:kotz:



Moin Marcus,

Denk einfach nur an Glühwein!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> muss das sein?
> 
> da guckt man gelegentlich hier rein und dann ist gleich der erste beitrag dieses schicke bild.
> 
> gute besserung!



Ich fand Veikkos Rolle super  

Oder hast du etwa was gegen meine Crosser Bilder?

Erstmal weiter F1 gucken - war ja ein irres Rennen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Marco: Kranker Scheiß, das ist doch eher was für die Crashsection.
> Schaut schon ziemlich lecker aus - hat ein wenig ähnlichkeit mit Veikkos rolle, es fehlt nur das puder


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> muss das sein?
> 
> da guckt man gelegentlich hier rein und dann ist gleich der erste beitrag dieses schicke bild.
> 
> gute besserung!



Hi Kai,

Machen wir jetzt eigentlich bei Dir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ein ETWR-Treff? Ich meine solch eine Idee hier mal vernommen zu haben

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Denk einfach nur an *Glühwein*!
> 
> ...




...mit 36 bis knapp 38 Grad Temp.  !?


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Denk einfach nur an Glühwein!
> 
> ...



Jetzt muss ich wirklich gleich kotzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Kai,
> 
> Machen wir jetzt eigentlich bei Dir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ein ETWR-Treff? Ich meine solch eine Idee hier mal vernommen zu haben
> 
> ...



Da war was?!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Kai,
> 
> Machen wir jetzt eigentlich bei Dir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ein ETWR-Treff? Ich meine solch eine Idee hier mal vernommen zu haben
> 
> ...



bin nicht mal sicher ob ich da überaupt auftauche.

die freundin meines kumpels will ihn schon mittags mit nach hause nehmen.
da komme ich da grade erst an.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. November 2012)

Hoffe doch deinem kollegen ist nicht mehr passiert oder sonst noch was verletzt. Musste er nur nähen und gut war oder is da noch mehr defekt???

Gute besserung euch beiden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hoffe doch deinem kollegen ist nicht mehr passiert oder sonst noch was verletzt. Musste er nur nähen und gut war oder is da noch mehr defekt???
> 
> Gute besserung euch beiden...




Wurde genäht. Morgen weiter Untersuchungen....   

Danke.


----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

Achja gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## hhninja81 (25. November 2012)

Stimmt, von mir auch gute Besserung...!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wurde genäht. Morgen weiter Untersuchungen....
> 
> Danke.




Dann hälst du uns auf dem laufenden? 
Dann aber ohne Fotos


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)




----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

marco,
heute gibts nen guten tatort


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> marco,
> heute gibts nen guten tatort



Was heißt neu?  

Geschaut wird aber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. November 2012)

10 jahre jubiläum MÜNSTER !!! mehr muss ich doch nicht sagen oder ???


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heute top Wetter!
> Zwischen +7 und +10 Grad...., 3:10h reine Fahrzeit....
> ...


 
Moin Marco, gute besserung euch beiden insbesondere deinem Kollegen. und ihm alles Gute, hoffentlich ist nicht noch mehr Schaden am Knie .
Ich zitiere jezt bewußt nicht das Bild vom Knie weil die gefahr besteht mich hier unbeliebt zu machen .


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

@ Veikko

Ich hatte heute doch ein wenig Reizüberflutung in Sachen Kaffeegebäck!


----------



## cpprelude (25. November 2012)

Moment mal, da fehlt doch was auf dem Tisch.......... *grübel*


................ach ja die Rolle vom Veikko .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. November 2012)

Der Tatort war aber nix..... 


Schlaft gut - Freunde der Nacht.  ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Tatort war aber nix.....
> 
> 
> Schlaft gut - Freunde der Nacht.  ;-)



Auf alle Fälle sehr Crazy, war genau das Richtige nach diesem Wochenende!

Gute N8!


----------



## reddevil72 (26. November 2012)

Abend Jungs

Bin ja pünktlich zurück zur medizinischen Abteilung... Sieht gut aus...

England war g...  Anfield gerockt, Bier und first of all NO SPORTS!

N8 St. 

PS: und ihr habt mal wieder zu viel gelabbert;-)


----------



## zuki (26. November 2012)

Moin.

Endlich wieder arbeiten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. November 2012)

Moin.

Jo! Freue mich auch wie ein Plätzchen.... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. November 2012)

Moin...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ich hatte den ganzen Tag lang entzugserscheinungen oO

Bei Facebook 
hat ja alles am Rad gedreht


----------



## Junior97 (26. November 2012)

Moin,

yeahh  IBC geht wieder


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2012)

Wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## Metrum (26. November 2012)

Gott sei Dank, habe schon angefangen mich mit meiner Freundin zu unterhalten!

Nabend Männer!!!


----------



## maddda (26. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank, habe schon angefangen mich mit meiner Freundin zu unterhalten!
> 
> Nabend Männer!!!



Schlimme Dinge passieren in dieser Zeit!

In 9 Monaten gibts "im IBC" Kinderboom


----------



## unocz (26. November 2012)

Ich wollt schon anfangen Nen Buch zu lesen


----------



## InoX (26. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schlimme Dinge passieren in dieser Zeit!
> 
> In 9 Monaten gibts "im IBC" Kinderboom



Sind deine Zipfelmützen auch down gewesen?


----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank, habe schon angefangen mich mit meiner Freundin zu unterhalten!
> 
> Nabend Männer!!!



...und ich sogar mit meiner Frau!


Moin zusammen!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und ich sogar mit meiner Frau!
> 
> 
> Moin zusammen!



War die Geliebte nicht da?




			
				Inox schrieb:
			
		

> Sind deine Zipfelmützen auch down gewesen?



Mit so einem Krüppel wie mir....


----------



## Metrum (26. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und ich sogar mit meiner Frau!
> 
> 
> Moin zusammen!




Die wohnt seit sieben Jahren woanders.


----------



## BENDERR (26. November 2012)

n'abend!
endlich nix mehr fÃ¼r die uni machen 

philipp, wolltest du nicht ne formula haben?
hier verkauft jmd eine fÃ¼r 100â¬


----------



## InoX (26. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die wohnt seit sieben Jahren woanders.


----------



## maddda (26. November 2012)

Is nen gutes Angebot, hab aber gestern bei CRC zugeschlagen.

Da war die Hope Tech X2 ziemlich günstig und zusätzlich gab es noch 10% Rabatt


----------



## BENDERR (26. November 2012)

achja stimmt.. wusste nicht mehr genau für was du dich nun entschieden hast..
hatte das nur so gaaanz dunkel im hinterkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. November 2012)

War gestern auch selbst noch am Grübeln, aber dieser Fräsporno is einfach zu schön


----------



## hhninja81 (26. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> n'abend!
> endlich nix mehr für die uni machen
> 
> philipp, wolltest du nicht ne formula haben?
> hier verkauft jmd eine für 100



Moin die Herren

die RX-Rotwild macht wohl sehr viele Probleme, die ganzen Rotwild Jungs haben die sofort demontiert und verkauft...

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2012)

Beweisfoto vom Samstag:


----------



## Metrum (26. November 2012)

Schade dass offenbar gerade die Post angeradelt kam und man daher das schöne Rotwild nicht richtig sieht!


----------



## unocz (26. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schade dass offenbar gerade die Post angeradelt kam und man daher das schöne Rotwild nicht richtig sieht!



Hahaha  

Schön  mit der brockenbahn jajajaja


----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schade dass offenbar gerade die Post angeradelt kam und man daher das schöne Rotwild nicht richtig sieht!






Ein paar Minuten später stand noch ein zweites Rotwild dabei!

Insgesamt waren wir zu Dreizehnt unterwegs!


----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Hahaha
> 
> Schön  mit der brockenbahn jajajaja



Nee, völlig bekloppt nicht einmal die Bewirtschaftungsstraße sondern die NVA-Betonpanzerpiste hoch. Von Höhenmeter 700 auf 900 innerhalb von einem Kilometer!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2012)

die panzerpiste ist geil.

beim endurothon kommt man um ne ecke und steht dann vor der wand.
ich dachte zuerst das soll ein scherz sein.


----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die panzerpiste ist geil.
> 
> beim endurothon kommt man um ne ecke und steht dann vor der wand.
> ich dachte zuerst das soll ein scherz sein.



Die tut jedenfalls richtig weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

servus


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

Moin!

Regenwetter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

jsp,...hab mich heute auch schon ueber die schutzbleche am rennrad gefreut


----------



## unocz (27. November 2012)

moin............


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2012)

Hier ist trocken und heute Abend wird das Bike bewegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

das L duerfte mir mit 1,87m zu klein sein, oder?
bikemarkt.
dann koennte ich mir naemlich einen schoenen disk singlespeeder zusammen schrauben. mit flatbar und schmalen 35er schlappen. genau das richtige fuer das drecks wetter drausen. sollte dann auch so gut wie alles da haben... nur das 55er oberrohr ist irgendwie sehr kurz. oder ist der bock auf rr lenker dimensioniert?


----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

Moooin Leute



Bei 55er und Größe L würde ich mal stark von RR Lenker ausgehen. Hast du mal bei On One gesucht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

ja hab ich... da bin ich relativ zwischen den stuehlen.
rr lenker waere auch ne sache, aber da braeuchte ich noch ne neue bremse. die slx+xt/xtr hab ich noch im keller.
ich fahre ja schon tendeenziel immer kleinere rahmen (sieht man ja an meine 400er stuetzen am max auszug...)


----------



## BENDERR (27. November 2012)

hier is aber ruhig heute.. ich bemüh mal die rolle!


----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

Werd ich auch heute mal machen, vorher wird aber noch a bissl gepumt und gelernt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2012)

Moin!

Komisch, knapp 15 Uhr durch und ihr habt fast alle schon die Lampen an....
(also die kleinen Grünen meine ich)


War heute im Krankenhaus. OP wird gemacht. 
Termin kommt per Telefon und die Durchführung soll kurzfristig erfolgen.
Rechne schon ständig mit dem Anruf der Klinik.
Ich lull´ mir in´s Höschen vor Schiss. Oh Mann...... 

Rest vom Tag habe ich frei und später mein Termin zur Vorstellung.

Eben schnell noch 1h Rolle.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. November 2012)

Drücke die Daumen für das Gespräch.... Du schaffst das 

Ich war auch gerade auf der Rolle und habe dabei "Last Boyscout" gesehen. Alt aber gut.

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (27. November 2012)

wird schon "schiefgehn"...


----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

Drücke dir auch die Daumenfür dei Op und dein Gespräch


War eben in der Videothek und hab mir The Hitcher ausgeliehen. Ich dachte, dass es besser is nen spannenden Fülm zu holen, damit es net so langweilig is...


Gibt es unter euch eigentlich auch so Horrorfilmfans?


----------



## InoX (27. November 2012)

Hier ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

Den neuen Paranormal Activity schon gesehen?

Fand den echt total geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

Ich... Gezwungenermasen... Meine frau steht drauf...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Junior97 (27. November 2012)

Ich habe gehört der soll schlecht gewesen sein


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2012)

so, es wird aufgerüstet!





aber nur der rahmen.


----------



## unocz (27. November 2012)

nice!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2012)

dafÃ¼r gibts nun keinen crosser mehr.

nen neuen 29er rahmen brauche ich aber noch.
gucke tÃ¤glich mehrmals ob der radon zr race 29 nicht noch etwas im preis sinkt. 
da kÃ¶nnte ich, auf grund des kurzen steuerrohres, wenigstens meine tower pro wieder nutzen. absolute spitzengabel!

mal sehen was crc mit meinem niner rahmen macht. 
umtausch gegen ein gleichwertiges modell wÃ¤re richtig nice, da ich ja nur 280â¬ fÃ¼r den rahmen bezahlt habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. November 2012)

sehr hübsch das ding...fully???


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2012)

ja, ich weiss auch nicht was mich heute in der mittagspause geritten hat.

plötzlich lag der rahmen im warenkorb und ich blödmann drücke auch noch auf bestellen.


----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

> Ich habe gehört der soll schlecht gewesen sein



Erst selber gucken, dann Urteilen



> Ich... Gezwungenermasen... Meine frau steht drauf...



Klar sowas ist halt geschmackssache, aber ich gib zu, dass die Szene, in der die Kücheneinrichtung von der Decke gefallen ist, schon geil war



> ja, ich weiss auch nicht was mich heute in der mittagspause geritten hat.
> 
> plötzlich lag der rahmen im warenkorb und ich blödmann drücke auch noch auf bestellen.



Verdammt geiles Teil haste dir da gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2012)

falls es hier noch riesen gibt: http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/bike/rahm...rbon-flx-3500-d-2009-rot-carbon-rh22/a-31178/


----------



## unocz (27. November 2012)

hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit parts von extralite ?


----------



## InoX (27. November 2012)

Glaube der UL3 Vorbau hatte Probleme mit brechenden Lenkerklemmungen. Hab ich gehört.

Paranormal Activity: habe den ersten gesehen. Der war ziemlich gut aber auf weitere hab ich mich nicht eingelassen. Manche Filme brauchen keine Fortsetzungen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Den neuen Paranormal Activity schon gesehen?



*Jup!*   ->  



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich... *Gezwungenermasen... Meine frau steht drauf...*
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



*Jup!*



Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört der soll schlecht gewesen sein



*Jup!*

Naaabend MännerZ!

Also... _Fakten, Fakten, Fakten...._

OP am 10.12.! _ SchaiZZ die Wand an._ 

Bewerbung war gut! 
Hab ein gutes Gefühl. Den einen Chef kenne ich. Wir hatten schon 3,4 mal so Kontakt. Hat mir gleich das DU angeboten.
12km mehr weg, Kohle stimmt, Betriebsklima scheint gut zu sein...  
Wir telefonieren nochmal, aber scheint anzulaufen...


Tja, dann sammel ich ab dem 10.12 erstmal keine WP-Punkte mehr. 

*EDIT:

Speziellen Dank an Veikko!!!!!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

hoert sich doch echt gut an 

was haltet ihr von dem lenker an meinen eventuellen singlespeed crosser:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2012)

Hi.

Ist halt nix raciges.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2012)

raceig... das rad soll zurarbeit (15km) und fuers winterliche ga training herhalten. damit ich nicht mit dem rennrad om siff rum muss, wo bremsen eh gluecksache ist ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. November 2012)

1. der Film isch Schei§§e geh da bloß nicht hin...wirklich
2. ach Marco deine fünf Punkte
3. und die andern beiden Sachen wird schon gut gehen ist ja nun alles angelaufen sonnst komme ich halt zum trösten vorbei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> .....sonnst komme ich halt zum trösten vorbei




Jup.  -   Bring´ das Bike mit.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. November 2012)

japp immer wieder gerne


----------



## InoX (27. November 2012)

Sry Sascha aber an dem Ding ist für mich die Kindersitzhalterung das ästhetischste. Der Lenker setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. November 2012)

Hsv...:d


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2012)

Ist ja mächtig was los hier!

Abend Männers 

Gute Besserung Marco


----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

Mir gefällt der Lenker auch net....


Ich bleib dabei ich mag den Film


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hsv...:d




Wie haben die dass denn gemacht?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wie haben die dass denn gemacht?


Moin Veikko
Ich habe keine Ahnung, die haben echt gut gespielt! Richtig cooles Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

Sollten vlt. beim DFB beantragen nur noch Dienstags spielen zu dürfen?
Moin Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2012)

Moin,

Auch back on topic vom Nighride! 

@ Marco 

Das eine ist doch schon mal wie positiv vorausgesagt, da kann das zweite doch gar nicht mehr schiefgehen!

Und zum Trösten wuerde ich auch rumkommen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, die haben echt gut gespielt! Richtig cooles Spiel



Für mich als Bayenfan waren da einige coole Spielergebnisse bei!


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für mich als *Bayenfan* waren da einige coole Spielergebnisse bei!



*BAYEN, JAKOB *GETRÄNKE-FACHGROßHANDLUNG
BLEICHPFAD 20, Cracau
47799 KREFELD, NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN

Meinst du den?


----------



## maddda (27. November 2012)

Scherzkeks


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2012)

Glühwein/Weihnachtsmarktsaison heute eröffnet


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *BAYEN, JAKOB *GETRÄNKE-FACHGROßHANDLUNG
> BLEICHPFAD 20, Cracau
> 47799 KREFELD, NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN
> 
> Meinst du den?



Da hast Du mich wohl gerade mit jemand anderem hier verwechselt!

Obwohl Getränkegroßhandel...


----------



## Metrum (27. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Glühwein/Weihnachtsmarktsaison heute eröffnet



Weihnachtsmärkte nerven eigentlich nur noch, wenn da jhier edes Jahr 2,5 Mio. drüber laufen. Da läuft man ja nur mit der Masse und da wo man eben mal zum stehen kommt muss man gucken was es gibt. Wenn man Glück hat ist es ein Glühweinstand, wenn man Pech hat stoppt die Schlange in dem Moment wo man vor dem Kunstgewerbe steht!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2012)

Ich war schön gemütlich mit einer Freundin vorhin. War eben auch nicht viel los - dafür kann man bestimmen wo es hingeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2012)

Ach jaaa... Ich weis... Aber mit dem lenker haette ich meine schimpanso disk fahren koennen... Aber wird wohl doch auf ne bb5/7 rauslaufen...
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der 5er?

Cheers

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (28. November 2012)

Moin. 
Hab mal wieder vergessen meine Tipps für die Spiele abzugeben. Was soll denn dieser Mist. Warum müssen die denn immer unter der Woche spielen?


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

Moin,

Ich auch!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (28. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## maddda (28. November 2012)

Mooin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. November 2012)

morrrrgen!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss auch nicht was mich heute in der mittagspause geritten hat.
> 
> plötzlich lag der rahmen im warenkorb und ich blödmann drücke auch noch auf bestellen.


 
Moin alle zusammen

 geht mir manchmal auch so....
  @nopain
Das rad finde ich, ausser den lenker, noch hübsch. Sowas könne ich mir auch mal vorstellen.
Nein, es gibt kein neues.

Bin gerade das toad am wiederbeleben...
Mir fehlen noch bremsen und LRS

LRS klärt sich, wenn ich was schönes für das steelecht bestelle. Alles anderen teiel kommen aus der restekiste.
Ach ja, und es wird dann 1x9 gefahren ;-)))


----------



## maddda (28. November 2012)

Leute mal in die Runde gefragt...Kennt ihr den international parcel Service?
CRC verschickt Jet anscheinend damit...hat mir noch nie gehoert....


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2012)

wenn sich jemand was hübsch auffälloges leisten möchte...hier zuschlagen...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Niner-SIR-9...0149085?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1c2df583dd

greets


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2012)

Moin!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2012)

moin,

TT Pause? Oder..?


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn sich jemand was hübsch auffälloges leisten möchte...hier zuschlagen...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Niner-SIR-9...0149085?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1c2df583dd
> 
> greets


 
Moin allesamt, @ doc: Heftige Kiste (wegen den Farben) die du da verlinkt hast . Wäre die Farbkombination was für dich? Ich finde das Bike so wie es da steht nicht schlecht .


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Falls ihr noch nichts für mich zu Weihnachten haben solltet, mir würde es gefallen. 

Moin Cihan, alte Hundelunge!


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch nichts für mich zu Weihnachten haben solltet, mir würde es gefallen.
> 
> Moin Cihan, alte Hundelunge!


 
Moin! 

Und du brauchst den Baum nicht mehr zu schmücken, einfach Bike davor und gut is .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. November 2012)

apropos bike!
ich bin dann mal trainieren


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> apropos bike!
> ich bin dann mal trainieren


 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Und du brauchst den Baum nicht mehr zu schmücken, einfach Bike davor und gut is .



Zumindest für mich! 
Wie es der Rest der Familie so sieht kann ich nicht sagen.
War dass jetzt ein JA, bekomme ich das Bike?!


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Zumindest für mich!
> Wie es der Rest der Familie so sieht kann ich nicht sagen.
> *War dass jetzt ein JA, bekomme ich das Bike?!*


 
Wieso die hätten doch auch was von den funkelnden Farben .
Also erstmal würde ich es *mir* schenken und wenn ich es ein par mal gefahren bin, dann spiele ich *vielleicht* mit dem Gedanken es *dir* zu schenken .


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn sich jemand was hübsch auffälloges leisten möchte...hier zuschlagen...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Niner-SIR-9...0149085?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item1c2df583dd
> 
> greets



Ist schon geil, aber +Transport+Zoll+Einfuhrumsatzsteuer...


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!!!!



Na Marco,

auch schon wach?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Und du brauchst den Baum nicht mehr zu schmücken, einfach Bike davor und gut is .



Und Kerzen auch nicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2012)

wenns ncht S wäre würde es schon mir gehören


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na Marco,
> 
> auch schon wach?
> 
> ...



Ich MUSS ja....    


VG

...bin heimlich am Handy. Arbeit noch bis 17 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich MUSS ja....
> 
> 
> VG
> ...



Auf´m Klo?


----------



## BENDERR (28. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Viel Spaß.



Danke! Den hatte ich heut mal wieder 
is in letzter zeit immer irgendwie tagesabhängig.. an manchen tagen null motivation (gestern) und an manchen läufts wie am schnürchen (heute) ..


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Danke! Den hatte ich heut mal wieder
> is in letzter zeit immer irgendwie tagesabhängig.. an manchen tagen null motivation (gestern) und an manchen läufts wie am schnürchen (heute) ..



... morgen kommt dann wieder der andere Tag!


----------



## BENDERR (28. November 2012)

morgen is trainingsfrei


----------



## maddda (28. November 2012)

> [Danke! Den hatte ich heut mal wieder
> is in letzter zeit immer irgendwie tagesabhängig.. an manchen tagen null motivation (gestern) und an manchen läufts wie am schnürchen (heute) ..



Bei mir wars gestern beim Krafttraining komisch. Hab ich net wirklich motiviert gefühlt, aber die Leistung war besser als sonst


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

*Ich stell das mal hier rein und derjenige, welcher * *- darf sich bedienen! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ich stell das mal hier rein und derjenige, welcher * *- darf sich bedienen! *



Hab ich was verpasst???
Ich nehm das ""


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst???
> Ich nehm das ""



Finger weg Philipp!!!! 
Stell das Bier zurück!!!!


----------



## InoX (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Finger weg Philipp!!!!
> Stell das Bier zurück!!!!



Ist schon alle


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist schon alle



 Dann hol neues, sonst ist er sauer. Wobei - er trinkt eh nicht gern Bier. Gibt aber keinen Smiley mit Wein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2012)

ich trink hier au ein lecker salvator... heute kein training sondern die frisch geschlupfte kleine vom besten kumpel angeschaut... fast 10cm kleiner als mein monster bei der geburt


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich trink hier au ein lecker salvator... heute kein training sondern die frisch geschlupfte kleine vom besten kumpel angeschaut... fast 10cm kleiner als mein monster bei der geburt



Geschlupft 

- Wie es gibt Bier? Wer oder was ist zu feiern? -


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ich stell das mal hier rein und derjenige, welcher * *- darf sich bedienen! *



TT?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2012)

geschlupft = geboren...

feiern? es gibt jeden tag was zu feiern, weil es uns eigentlich ECHT gut geht! 
nur sehen es die meisten nicht und rennen mit den mundwinkeln auf dem boden rum...


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> TT?



Ich weiß nicht ob ich was sagen darf, Jens? Also äußere ich mich mal nicht zu der Vermutung.


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geschlupft = geboren...
> 
> feiern? es gibt jeden tag was zu feiern, weil es uns eigentlich ECHT gut geht!
> nur sehen es die meisten nicht und rennen mit den mundwinkeln auf dem boden rum...




*Wie wahr - da sollten wir viel öfter dran denken!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geschlupft = geboren...
> 
> feiern? es gibt jeden tag was zu feiern, weil es uns eigentlich ECHT gut geht!
> nur sehen es die meisten nicht und rennen mit den mundwinkeln auf dem boden rum...



Absolute Zustimmung!


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich was sagen darf, Jens? Also äußere ich mich mal nicht zu der Vermutung.



Mir war zumindesten bekannt das er zum Jahresende noch Geburtstag hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geschlupft = geboren...
> 
> feiern? es gibt jeden tag was zu feiern, weil es uns eigentlich ECHT gut geht!
> nur sehen es die meisten nicht und rennen mit den mundwinkeln auf dem boden rum...



Das war mir doch klar 

Kollege meinte: "Meine Frau wirft bald!" Fand ich auch nicht schlecht.


Natürlich gehts uns gut, kann diese ganzen "Depri"-Menschen nicht verstehn.

Von wegen "Oh mein Gott, meine Eltern haben mir ein schwarzes I-Phone geschenkt, ich wollte doch ein weißes. Ich bin so depri" 


Gleich noch ne runde laufen


----------



## unocz (28. November 2012)

Naaabend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2012)

Richtig - Ich mag KEIN Bier und bevorzuge Wein!  
wahnsinn, was du dir alles merkst.
Sehr aufmerksam, Veikko 

Ich sag mal DANKE in den Raum. 
Derjenige soll sich daran bedienen...  


Heute kam ein geiler Anruf!  DIE haben zugesagt und wollen mich. Jobtechnisch.


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Naaabend



Hi Matze!


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

Nabend allesamt, redet doch nicht in Rätseln hat hier einer Geburtstag oder was?


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend allesamt, redet doch nicht in Rätseln hat hier einer Geburtstag oder was?



Ich gehe davon aus das es sich hierbei um Marco handelt, letztendlich zu 100% sicher bin ich mir damit jedoch nicht!


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Heute kam ein geiler Anruf! DIE haben zugesagt und wollen mich. Jobtechnisch.


 
Gratuliere, alles Gute und hoffendlich fühlst du dich dort wohler. Was macht eigentlich das Knie von deinem Kollegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Richtig - Ich mag KEIN Bier und bevorzuge Wein!
> wahnsinn, was du dir alles merkst.
> Sehr aufmerksam, Veikko
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

ich gratuliere dann mal doppelt! Erst einmal zum Geburtstag und dann natürlich zum neuen Job! Und da ich hier keinen Smiley mit Wein habe kommt jetzt mal wieder der hier: 

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Das mit dem Wien statt Bier hatte ich mir auch merken können!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Richtig - Ich mag KEIN Bier und bevorzuge Wein!
> wahnsinn, was du dir alles merkst.
> Sehr aufmerksam, Veikko
> 
> ...




Klingt super! Alles Gute 

Wenn ich vom Laufen wieder da bin trinke ich noch einen Wein auf dich (der ist eh offen)


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Richtig - Ich mag KEIN Bier und bevorzuge Wein!
> wahnsinn, was du dir alles merkst.
> Sehr aufmerksam, Veikko
> 
> ...



Ich hätte es aber verpennt wenn mich nicht der M aus HH dran erinnert hätte.

Und dann mal noch  für den neuen Job!


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klingt super! Alles Gute
> 
> Wenn ich vom Laufen wieder da bin trinke ich noch einen Wein auf dich (der ist eh offen)



Dann lauf aber langsam mit der offenen Flasche Marcel, sonst schwappt der Wein raus und pass auf dass keine Asche reinfällt!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann lauf aber langsam mit der offenen Flasche Marcel, sonst schwappt der Wein raus und pass auf dass keine Asche reinfällt!



Das gabs gerade, Fladenbrotpizza mit Mett, Oliven und Schafskäse. (Sowie zatziki, lauch und tomaten)


----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2012)

kagge, ich bin da mal wieder letzte heute.

@TT
 und alles gute...

Freu dich auch wenn die op noch ansteht. xDas bringst du auch noch durch man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das gabs gerade, Fladenbrotpizza mit Mett, Oliven und Schafskäse. (Sowie zatziki, lauch und tomaten)



Das sieht ja lecker aus. Ist das echt ein Fladenbrot wo der Kram drauf gelegt wurde und dann ab in die Röhre?! Aber ohne Mett geht nix oder?!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das sieht ja lecker aus. Ist das echt ein Fladenbrot wo der Kram drauf gelegt wurde und dann ab in die Röhre?! Aber ohne Mett geht nix oder?!



Normales Fladenbrot, dann Mett (so im Rezept), Zaziki-Kleckse, Tomatenscheiben usw.
Dann in die Röhre - leider etwas aufgegangen un zur Maulsperre mutiert.

Für 2 gute Esser reicht ein Fladenbrot (wir haben das unterschätzt, eins ist über)


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das gabs gerade, Fladenbrotpizza mit Mett, Oliven und Schafskäse. (Sowie zatziki, lauch und tomaten)


 
Das nenne ich ne multikulti Pizza.

Fladenbrot = Türkei
Mett = Deutschland
Oliven = Italien
Schafskäse = Grichenland

War das (im vergleich zu Pizzaboden dickere) Brot nicht zu trocken? Ich sehe da keine Soße.


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Normales Fladenbrot, dann Mett (so im Rezept), Zaziki-Kleckse, Tomatenscheiben usw.
> Dann in die Röhre - leider etwas aufgegangen un zur Maulsperre mutiert.
> 
> Für 2 gute Esser reicht ein Fladenbrot (wir haben das unterschätzt, eins ist über)



Bei der Masse kann ich mir das gut vorstellen das eine für 2 Personen locker reicht!


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Cihan, deswegen mussten die doch den Wein dazu trinken - um nicht zu ersticken!!!


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2012)

Dann auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marco.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2012)

Vielen Dank an alle.  

Eigentlich wollte ich den Abend für mich haben, bzw. für meine Freundin...
Einfach mal NIX tun.
Wie's so ist -  die Bude ist voll!
Naja...

Meld mich nachher nochmal.


Viele liebe Grüße 
Marco


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich den Abend für mich haben, bzw. für meine Freundin...
> Einfach mal NIX tun.
> ...



Viel Spass noch Marco und Alles Gute!

Ich verschwinde hier jetzt für Heute. Wir können ja mal bei Gelegenheit telefonieren.

Grüße und Gute N8


----------



## BENDERR (28. November 2012)

alles gute zum geb und in deinem neuen job!! 

ich wander auch mal zur koje! gn8.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das nenne ich ne multikulti Pizza.
> 
> Fladenbrot = Türkei
> Mett = Deutschland
> ...



Fladenbrot ist ja doch sehr fluffig und mit dem Zaziki zusammen auch nicht trocken 
Ich werds wieder machen.

GN8 zusammen.

@ Marco : lass dich noch schön feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (29. November 2012)

Morgen Jungs

Keiner mehr da? Heute mal wieder Ã¼bel. Ganzer Tag arbeiten. Dann Fussball. Der BSCYB hat mal wieder gewonnenð. Langer Heimweg via @ Erzbierschof. Immerhin gutes Training fÃ¼r Saisonfinale nÃ¤chste Woche.

Gruss St.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2012)

Fettes gz marco!

Ach ja mooorgaen! Und es pisst!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Moin!

Hier regnet es auch, seit mindestens 24 Stunden.


----------



## InoX (29. November 2012)

moin Leute, 
auch wenn ich es gestern dann schon verpennt habe, von mir auch alles Gute, jetzt leider schon nachträglich, zum Geburtstag. Das mit dem Job hat ja mal super geklappt. 
Wann gehts da los?


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Moin!

Jetzt wird's langsam kalt.


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Moin Jens!

Du sitzt doch eh nur im Auto, den ganzen Tag - oder meinst du jetzt wegen Rad fahren?
Kalt wäre ja nicht schlimm aber der Regen ist schei$e!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Du sitzt doch eh nur im Auto, den ganzen Tag - oder meinst du jetzt wegen Rad fahren?
> Kalt wäre ja nicht schlimm aber der Regen ist schei$e!!!!


Durchschnittlich 350 Kilometer am Tag. Aber so langsam das es für den ganzen Tag reichen wuerde fahre ich nun auch wieder nicht!

Klar geht's ums Biken!


----------



## InoX (29. November 2012)

Der Regen ist wirklich Mist. Hatte miche iegntlich drauf gefreut heute wieder eine nette Runde mit dem Rennrad zu drehen aber bei Regen vertraue ich den dünnen Reifen noch weniger. Ich war am Montag allerdings positiv überrascht. Auf nassem Laub gab es keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Na mich nervt es eher wegen der nicht vorhandenen Klamotten für Regenwetter. Außerdem ist Regen schei$e wenn man ne Brille trägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2012)

ne nette runde hatte ich... 15km zur arbeit... nass... dunkel... aber ok.
mal geschaut, wie gut ich mit einem gang durch komme... glaub das koennte was werden


----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

Moin...8 uhr und schon in der Uni, das is einfach zu früh 



> moin Leute,
> auch wenn ich es gestern dann schon verpennt habe, von mir auch alles Gute, jetzt leider schon nachträglich, zum Geburtstag. Das mit dem Job hat ja mal super geklappt.
> Wann gehts da los?



Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch Nachträglich...hatte es auch gestern verpennt


----------



## unocz (29. November 2012)

nachträglich jetzt alles gute auch von mir *PROST* @ MARCO


moin


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nachträglich jetzt alles gute auch von mir *PROST* @ MARCO
> 
> 
> moin



Der nüchtert bestimmt noch aus!


----------



## BENDERR (29. November 2012)

moin!
ich hab meine erste vorlesung auch schon hinter mir.. jetzt frei bis 16.00


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Mich stört das Wetter gerade eher weniger. Wenns am Wochenende passt ist alles super.
Dann kommt der Finale Crosstest und dann Weser-Ems-Cup in Osna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> ich hab meine erste vorlesung auch schon hinter mir.. jetzt frei bis 16.00



Ich hab heute durchgehend bis 15:30  also ab 8 halt


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Mich stört das Wetter gerade eher weniger. Wenns am Wochenende passt ist alles super.
> Dann kommt der Finale Crosstest und dann Weser-Ems-Cup in Osna.



Ist der am Sonntag?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2012)

Diesen Sonntag ja 
Wäre für mich das erste Crossrennen!

http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/13-weser-ems-cup-2012-13/


ich reich hier noch mal mein Winterrad nach (ja ich hab die Funktion fürs Bilder schicken am Handy gefunden  )


----------



## BENDERR (29. November 2012)

crossrennen machen spass!
aber vorher sollte man das absteigen/schultern/aufspringen mal trainiert haben


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> crossrennen machen spass!
> aber vorher sollte man das absteigen/schultern/aufspringen mal trainiert haben



Klingt nach Stress! 

Marcel, Dein Bike gefällt mir aber sehr gut! 
Dachte immer ich kenn die Bikes von allen hier, ist wohl nicht so.


----------



## BENDERR (29. November 2012)

ach quatsch! das lernt man innerhalb von ein paar stunden


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag ja
> Wäre für mich das erste Crossrennen!
> 
> http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/13-weser-ems-cup-2012-13/
> ...



Schade, da hätten wir uns ja mal treffen können auf halbem Wege. Da ich aber letztes WE bereits im Harz war und jetzt Freitag und Samstag auf Weihnachtsfeier bin bekomme ich die Rote Karte wenn ich Sonntag noch zum Biken nach OS fahre...


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Klingt nach Stress!



Du nun wieder!


----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

Der Postmann war da:







Alle anderen Bremsen die ich bis jetzt hatte wirken dagegen iwe wie Spielzeug


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Mich erinnern  die auch immer an Motorrradbremsen wenn ich hinter meinem Radon stehe. Sind aber schon geil. Haste Dir was schönes gegönnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du nun wieder!



Wieso Jens? Aufsteigen, absteigen, schultern, laufen, aufsteigen... = Stress!!!


----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mich erinnern  die auch immer an Motorrradbremsen wenn ich hinter meinem Radon stehe. Sind aber schon geil. Haste Dir was schönes gegönnt.



Ach du hast die ja auch dranIst mir iwe nie aufgefallen
Hab die vorallem genommen, weil die einfach sorgloser sind als der Rest und die Bremsbeläge sind ja auch Konkurrenzlos günstig


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach du hast die ja auch dranIst mir iwe nie aufgefallen
> Hab die vorallem genommen, weil die einfach sorgloser sind als der Rest und die Bremsbeläge sind ja auch Konkurrenzlos günstig



Naja ich habe die M4 die 2er hatte ich vorher. Aber man muss sie schon mögen weil sie schon recht dominant am Bike rüber kommt.


----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

Aso, hatte nur auf die Hebel geachtet.

Die M4 wäre mir für ein reines Racebike etwas zu "groß"


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Naja ich hatte vorher die V2 und die ging wohl irgendwie nicht mit 160er Scheiben und dann kam ich günstig an die M4. Musst aber auch bissel mit mir ringen ob oder ob nicht. Eigentlich wollte ich die R1 aber nun ist sie halt dran. Hätte ich nicht so gepennt hätteste mir gelich mal ne Schraube für den hebel mitbestellen können, brauch gerade nix vom Händler. Mir fehlt beim rechten Hebel die untere Hälfte der Verschraubung, ist mir letztens mal aufgefallen.


----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

Welche schraube meinst du denn?

Die Schraube für die Schelle? oder iwas spezielles am Griff?


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Die Schraube die den Hebel  hält. Also die ist ja im Prinzip wie ne Kettenblattschraube mit Ober- und Unterteil und da fehlt mir an einem Hebel das Unterteil.Also das mit dem Außengewinde.


----------



## maddda (29. November 2012)

Ach sowas spezielles..na super alle anderen Schrauben hätteste überall umme Ecke gekricht


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach sowas spezielles..na super alle anderen Schrauben hätteste überall umme Ecke gekricht



Alle anderen Schrauben hätte ich auch da gehabt! 
Könnte ja auch irgendeine rein machen, sieht man ja eigentlich nicht aber ich will es schon anständig haben.
Aber eventuell hole ich mir noch Matchmakerschellen  für die XTR und bestell da die blöde Schraube mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2012)

Hübsches Teil die Hope!


Gleich gehts hoffentlich feiern. Dummerweise haben sie ein paar Straßen weiter ne 500kg Bombe gefunden die möglicherweise gesprengt werden muss.
Krankenhäuser usw. schon evakuiert und wenn gesprengt wird, liegt meine Bude im Radius.

Das Nightrooms also die Disse aber auch. Wo soll ich denn dann besoffen hin?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2012)

dann fragste heute halt nicht zuerst nach dem namen, sondern woher sie kommt.


----------



## unocz (29. November 2012)

naaabend


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dann fragste heute halt nicht zuerst nach dem namen, sondern woher sie kommt.



Gute Idee! 


Erster Entschärfungsversuch ist für 21Uhr angedacht. 300t Sand sind schon bereit


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> 
> Erster Entschärfungs*versuch* ist für 21Uhr angedacht. 300t Sand sind schon bereit



Der Wortteil _Versuch_ würde mich bissel verunsichern. Am besten du fängst gleich an zu saufen!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2012)

ne knappe stunde hast du noch zum packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2012)

Der Baggerfahrer hat auch den Säurezünder beschädigt. "Der Zustand ist als kritisch zu bezeichnen".

Der Rum steht auch schon bereit 
Jetzt heißt es erstmal saufen und dann einen guten Aussichtspunkt finden.


EDIT: 

So bis morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Nabend!


----------



## Junior97 (29. November 2012)

Die Hope sehen richtig gut aus noch dazu finde ich


----------



## BENDERR (29. November 2012)

endlich wieder online!


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Gott sei Dank!


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Und dann bin ich gleich wieder weg!

P.S. Ich ab mir da Heute was bestellt!


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2012)

Und was? Vorher gehts nicht ins Bett!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und was? Vorher gehts nicht ins Bett!!!!



Ihr könnt ja mal raten!

Gute N8


----------



## BENDERR (29. November 2012)

ein neues rad!


----------



## cpprelude (29. November 2012)

Moin, Techfrage: Warum bietet Sidi bei MTB Schuhen als einziger austauschbare Sohlenelemente an und andere Hersteller nicht? Gibt es da Vorteile gegenüber Schuhen bei dem man sie nicht austauschen kann? Kann man den Schuh dadurch länger benutzen wenn die Sohle verschlissen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. November 2012)

moooin!
noch keiner wach so früh? ich muss heute in die 5./6. klasse um den deutschen motorik test als teil einer studie durchzuführen... ---> kinder quälen


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

Moin,
viel Spaß beim Quälen.


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moooin!
> noch keiner wach so früh? ich muss heute in die 5./6. klasse um den deutschen motorik test als teil einer studie durchzuführen... ---> kinder quälen



Moin! Natürlich sind wir schon wach aber unser erster Gang führt nicht gleich ins Netz!
Für den Test drück ich dir die Daumen - wirst ihn schon bestehen!!!


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Eben im Netz gefunden. 







Neulich wurde ich Zeuge einer netten Unterhaltung in einem Irish Pub in Schleswig-Holstein:
 "Hi! My name is Peter. I'm from London. Where are you from?"
"I'm from Kiel."
"Kiel, very nice. And where is your girlfriend from?"
"Itzehoe."
"Oh, I see. I'm sorry I have mistaken this dirty rotten hoe for your girlfriend. Would you like to drink a beer with me?"


----------



## onkel_doc (30. November 2012)

moooin


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ein neues rad!



Jepp, und was für eines?


Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eben im Netz gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Moin ihr Jense!


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin ihr Jense!



Tach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. November 2012)

Moooooin!


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Oh Marco - um diese Zeit?


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh Marco - um diese Zeit?



Senile Bettflucht - so ein Altersjahr weiter!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

moooorgen!

es ist getan! rahmen und gabel sind bestellt. ich betrete neuland!


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Könnt ihr vielleicht mal mehr ins Detail gehen?
Nur Rätsel hier und dass wo ich doch sooo neugierig bin aber auch nicht viele Seiten zurücklesen will!!!
Sascha, wenn der Jens schon so blöd ist... dann sag Du wenigstens was es wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

ich bau mir einen:
winter/dreckswetter/zurArbeit/imDunkeln/regen/schlamm/disk/singlespeed crosser auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2012)

glow in the dark?

moin zusammen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

ne, normal weis. glow in the dark gab es nur noch in S.
aber auch das weis sieht man besser im denkeln als das schwarze (und das schwarze ist net lieferbar)


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Ah, ja jetzt erinner ich mich auch wieder! 
Dann mal viel Spaß beim basteln, wenns da ist.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht mal mehr ins Detail gehen?
> Nur Rätsel hier und dass wo ich doch sooo neugierig bin aber auch nicht viele Seiten zurücklesen will!!!
> Sascha, wenn der Jens schon so blöd ist... dann sag Du wenigstens was es wird.



Der blöde Jens bekommt ein Fully, allerdings als Komplettrad!

Das war der erste Tip!


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der blöde Jens bekommt ein Fully, allerdings als Komplettrad!
> 
> Das war der erste Tip!



Upps, Du bist ja noch da! 
Also eher was für bergab, vermute ich?
War dass das wo der blöde Jens zwei 26er Fullys verkaufen wollte um sich das neue zu kaufen?


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

na und dann noch Univega oder Focus oder?


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> na und dann noch Univega oder Focus oder?



Die werden beide verkauft! Da kommt was anderes in den Stall!


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Upps, Du bist ja noch da!
> Also eher was für bergab, vermute ich?
> War dass das wo der blöde Jens zwei 26er Fullys verkaufen wollte um sich das neue zu kaufen?



Big Brother is watching you!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Mooin

Ich bin direkt nachm Frühstück im Inet. Is das geil, wenn man Freitags ausschalfen kann


Da wird aber wieder schön was aufgebaut Das Onone is geil, die Bremsaufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe sieht immer viel besser aus, als auf der Sitzstrebe finde ich


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

ich bin mal gespannt darauf, wie es sich mit 1x1 und disc crosser trainiert 

aber ich bin zuversichtlich. bike fahre ich ja auch nur 1x9 und mein stadtrad ist schon 1x1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. November 2012)

Speci dänk oder wa war das andere nochmals???

ich meine das neue von Jens


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die werden beide verkauft! Da kommt was anderes in den Stall!



Ich meinte dass das neue bestimmt von Univega oder Focus kommt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

wacken???


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Speci dänk oder wa war das andere nochmals???



Felt und als Alternative kam noch Cannondale hinzu!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

> ich bin mal gespannt darauf, wie es sich mit 1x1 und disc crosser trainiert
> 
> aber ich bin zuversichtlich. bike fahre ich ja auch nur 1x9 und mein stadtrad ist schon 1x1





Bin auch ne Zeitlang nen 26 Zoll Starrbike 1x1 Gefahren.

Berghoch is das alles super Fahrbar gewesen. Sonst bin ich halt manchmal in ner etwas höheren Kadenz unterwegs gewesen.

Bin meins mit 32/15 gefahren.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass das neue bestimmt von Univega oder Focus kommt.



Das hab ich schon so verstanden wie Du es gemeint hattest. Sollte beim genauen durchlesen meiner Antwort auch durchaus verständlich sein.


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon so verstanden wie Du es gemeint hattest. Sollte beim genauen durchlesen meiner Antwort auch durchaus verständlich sein.




Ich verstehe deine Antwort immer noch so dass du das Univega und das Focus verkaufen willst. Das meinte ich aber so nicht.

die Firmen haben sich aber jetzt schon ergeben.


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Ach ja, da war was mit dem Felt - dann wirds dass wohl werden.
Kann man was gewinnen wenn man richtig rät? 
Muss jetzt erstmal zur Doc, bis später....


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Antwort immer noch so dass du das Univega und das Focus verkaufen willst. Das meinte ich aber so nicht.
> 
> die Firmen haben sich aber jetzt schon ergeben.



Gibt aber nur eines davon als 29er Racefully mit 100mm Federweg!

So viel Geld hab ich dann doch nicht über (und Platz auch nicht mehr)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach ja, da war was mit dem Felt - dann wirds dass wohl werden.
> Kann man was gewinnen wenn man richtig rät?
> Muss jetzt erstmal zur Doc, bis später....



Fault!


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

nochn Speci hier im Threat???


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fault!



Ohne jetzt nachschlagen zu wollen - ich vermute die Antwort ist eher negativ. 

Muss jetzt wirklich los!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. November 2012)

nadenn Metrum bis gleich

MOIN natürlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch ne Zeitlang nen 26 Zoll Starrbike 1x1 Gefahren.
> 
> Berghoch is das alles super Fahrbar gewesen. Sonst bin ich halt manchmal in ner etwas höheren Kadenz unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Bin meins mit 32/15 gefahren.



da es hauptsaechlich zum den winter ueber ga training hier in der rhein ebene zu fahren ist kette ich erstmal 40/16


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. November 2012)

hmm,

muß dann wohl mein schwarzen SSp auf mal anfangen aufzubauenwill ja nicht letzter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da es hauptsaechlich zum den winter ueber ga training hier in der rhein ebene zu fahren ist kette ich erstmal 40/16



Gut das konnte ich mir hier im Bergischen mit dem Sägezahnprofil eh abschminken^^


----------



## zuki (30. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Gut das konnte ich mir hier im Bergischen mit dem Sägezahnprofil eh abschminken^^



Du kannst die 15km bis zum Rhein ohne Probleme runter rollen.


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

Habe auf meinem Stadtrad derzeit noch eine 32/18 Übersetzung aber die ist richtig nervig. Man muss übelst leiern um halbwegs voranzukommen. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit auf ein 14er oder besser noch 13er umrüsten. Hat da noch jemand was passendes da?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

hmmm ich bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass es fuer die rheinebene gut langt... und wenn es in die huegel bei mir geht... naja, kandelseite muss net sein (1000hm mit ~10%) aber die andere seite hat nur so 400m... da muss ich mal testen.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> nochn Speci hier im Threat???



Korrekt, und welches?


----------



## onkel_doc (30. November 2012)

das teure


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Du kannst die 15km bis zum Rhein ohne Probleme runter rollen.



Klar,a bisserl mehr als 15 sinds von mir aus schon...Bin das Teil aber eigentlich nur im Gelände gefahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

marathon


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> marathon



Nein


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

comp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. November 2012)

danke Metrum mein Stahl ist angekommen


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> comp?



Nö, keine Braingabel


----------



## BENDERR (30. November 2012)

frei-tag, huh? 

ja, war lustig mit den kurzen!
aber es wurde dann schwierig als ich die namen notieren musste.. ilya, omar, seung-jun..


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Achja früher musste man nur die bekannten Namen einem neuen Kind zuordnen...Jetzt muss man auch noch die Namen auswendig lernen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

das comp carbon hat keine braingabel.

oder das compcarbon nicht, WEIL es keien braingabel hat. also das expert


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das comp carbon hat keine braingabel.
> 
> oder das compcarbon nicht, WEIL es keien braingabel hat. also das expert



Jein, komplett weiß mit roten Schriftzügen!:kotz:


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> frei-tag, huh?
> 
> ja, war lustig mit den kurzen!
> aber es wurde dann schwierig als ich die namen notieren musste.. ilya, omar, seung-jun..


 
Das sind ja exotische Namen, wo kommen die Kids denn ursprünglich her?


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das sind ja exotische Namen, wo kommen die Kids denn ursprünglich her?


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Ilya is soweit ich weiß russisch. 
Seung-Jun müsste chinesisch sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Philipp ist bestimmt philippinisch!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Keine ahnung Frag mal Inox


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Der Name kommt von dem griechischen ÏÎ¯Î»Î¹ÏÏÎ¿Ï _PhÃ­lippos_ ÂPferdefreundÂ (ÏÎ¯Î»Î¿Ï _philos_ ÂFreundÂ, á¼±ÏÏÎ¿Ï _hippos_ ÂPferdÂ). Er stammt von den makedonischen KÃ¶nigen aus der griechischen Antike, welche eine Kavallerie ausstatteten und somit zu _Freunden der Pferde_ wurden. Bis zum Hochmittelalter war der Name in Westeuropa gÃ¤nzlich ungebrÃ¤uchlich und lediglich in Byzanz und orthodoxen LÃ¤ndern verbreitet. Seine EinfÃ¼hrung in Westeuropa geht auf die russische Prinzessin Anna von Kiew zurÃ¼ck, die durch Heirat mit Heinrich I. KÃ¶nigin von Frankreich wurde. Diesen Namen gab sie ihrem Sohn, dem spÃ¤teren KÃ¶nig Philipp I., dessen Beliebtheit im Volk zur Weiterverbreitung des Namens Philipp beitrug.


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Ui ich bin aber eher ein Drahteselfreund


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Ist egal - meiner bedeutet Gefährte, Bruder und ich bin Einzelkind!


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

Und wer es sich gaaanz einfach machen will: 

*Namens Bedeutung Jens*

Jens ist ein Dänischer und  Friesischer Männername, der auf den Namen Johannes zurück zuführen ist.  Es ist  ein *unprätentiöser *und *einfacher Name*, der zu fast jedem  Familiennamen *passt*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)




----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


>


War mir garnicht bewußt das ich einen Witz gemacht habe .
Veikko bei dir kann man ja richtig was lernen .


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> War mir garnicht bewußt das ich einen Witz gemacht habe .
> Veikko bei dir kann man ja richtig was lernen .



Na wenn der Mann der Cihan heißt sagt dass das exotische  Namen sind...


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

metrum schrieb:


> na wenn der mann der cihan heißt sagt dass das exotische namen sind...


 
:d Ich fragte weil drei von drei Kindern die er aufgezählt hatte keine Deutschen Namen haben und es hat mich interessiert was das für eine Klasse ist .


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

Warum geht der Grinsesmiley bei mir nicht ?


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Der geht nicht am anfang eines Posts...is mir auch schonmal aufgefallen...


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Der geht nicht am anfang eines Posts...is mir auch schonmal aufgefallen...


 
Müssen wir mal nem Mod. bescheid geben .


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, Techfrage: Warum bietet Sidi bei MTB Schuhen als einziger austauschbare Sohlenelemente an und andere Hersteller nicht? Gibt es da Vorteile gegenüber Schuhen bei dem man sie nicht austauschen kann? Kann man den Schuh dadurch länger benutzen wenn die Sohle verschlissen ist?


 
Vielleicht hat jezt jemand lust zu antworten?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

ich hab glaub ich genau 1x getauscht und ich hab gefuehlte 300 paar sidis 
aber ich lauf au net, sondern fahr rad!


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab glaub ich genau 1x getauscht und ich hab gefuehlte 300 paar sidis
> aber ich lauf au net, sondern fahr rad!


 
Also muß man nicht unbedingt austauschbare Sohlenelemente haben (sonst würden die anderen Hersteller auch mitziehen, oder die möchten lieber Schuhe verkaufen ) weil der Schuh nicht kaputt geht eh die Sohle verschleißt?! Ich habe auch vor möglichst wenig mit denen zu laufen, aber manchmal lässt es sich nicht vermeiden. Ich finde ja das nach Sidi, der Hersteller Gaerne Schicke Schuhe fertigt, Italiener halt . Hab ein-zwei Modelle gesehen die sehr gut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2012)

ich liebe meine weisen eagles dragons hatte ich auch schon, aber die kann ich mir nur leisten, wenn ich sie irgendwo im ausverkauf finde


----------



## cpprelude (30. November 2012)

Die haben auch ein Sehr gutes Design die Sidis, zumindest die in der höheren Preisklasse. Und neben Sidi ist Gaerne einer der wenigen Hersteller, die MTB/Road Schuhe fertigen die meinem Geschmack entsprechen. Haben die etwa was mit Sidi gemeinsam, denn die haben auch Motoradstiefel im Angebot wie Sidi auch. Ich weiß noch nicht ob weiß oder schwarz, die können ja ruhig dreckig werden aber ist das sehr schlimm mit Kettenöl (habe noch nie weiße gehabt)?


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und wer es sich gaaanz einfach machen will:
> 
> *Namens Bedeutung Jens*
> 
> Jens ist ein Dänischer und  Friesischer Männername, der auf den Namen Johannes zurück zuführen ist.  Es ist  ein *unprätentiöser *und *einfacher Name*, der zu fast jedem  Familiennamen *passt*.



Bei fast allen Nachnamen die mit dem Buchstaben "S" beginnen ist das nicht so pflegeleicht. Und wer mag es schon kompliziert?

Nimm mal z.B. Jens Samson und versuche das vernünftig auszusprechen.


----------



## BENDERR (30. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das sind ja exotische Namen, wo kommen die Kids denn ursprünglich her?



keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt.. wir waren 90min dort und haben uns beeilen müssen um den test durchzubekommen. da war nicht viel zeit zu plaudern, aber da alle akzentfrei deutsch gesprochen haben, nehme ich an, dass sie auch hier geboren wurden.
war übrigens ne 6. klasse aufm gymnasium.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> War mir garnicht bewußt das ich einen Witz gemacht habe .
> Veikko bei dir kann man ja richtig was lernen .



Das kommt davon wenn man sonst nichts besseres tun hat!


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man sonst nichts besseres tun hat!



Dass stimmt so nicht ganz, ich versuche nur das Niveau bissel hoch zu halten und möchte dass ihr hier was fürs Leben mit nehmt!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2012)

Hab gerade eben nen bissl geschraubt.
Musste 4 M6 Titanschrauben kürzen, war das ne kacke

Dann kamen mit fast die Tränen, die Hope hatte ich innerhalb von 1min Schleiffrei







Ergänzt sich optisch alles ganz gut finde ich...Der Schuh von mir passt auch


----------



## Crimson_ (30. November 2012)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## unocz (30. November 2012)

Nabend Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels



Nabend...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. November 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels



Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?


----------



## hhninja81 (30. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?



Natürlich...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. November 2012)




----------



## Junior97 (30. November 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?




Das Leben des Brian Steinigung   eine der besten Szenen im ganzen Film  

Abend zusammen


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

jetzt kommts... 


















Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

Morgen! 

Narf! Heute nen neuen anzug fuer die reise nach taipei kaufen :kotz:

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## zuki (1. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gerade eben nen bissl geschraubt.
> Musste 4 M6 Titanschrauben kürzen, war das ne kacke
> 
> Dann kamen mit fast die Tränen, die Hope hatte ich innerhalb von 1min Schleiffrei



Sieht schon sehr geil aus.  Als Markenautist werde ich mich aber wohl nie von meinen Avid Bremsen trennen...


----------



## unocz (1. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## zuki (1. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja. Ich vergaß: Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## InoX (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin


Hier is der erste Frost und etwas schnee angekommen


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin die Herren,

hier in HH ist es nicht sehr einladend... 3° und Regen

Ich bin mal wieder im Klinsch mit meinem Schweinehund! 

Gruß


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Regen und kälte is immer blöd

Meinetwegen kanns -10Grad haben, aber Nass is doof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das ist nervig... Ich werde wohl ins Studio gehen, mich da aufs Spinning Bike setzen, ein wenig Eisen machen und mich dann in den warmen Whirlpool legen.


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Gestern Abend vier Stunden (inkl. Dreckswerbung und Pause) im Kino verloren. Cloud Atlas. Wieso muss ein Film knapp drei Stunden gehen?!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Oh Gott... 4 Std ruhig sitzen, nicht mit mir


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Nö, war auch nicht wirklich schön Marcus. Also das Sitzen!


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab schon im Radio gehört, dass der so unendlich lang sein soll...wäre mir zu viel


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

War der Film wenigstens gut?


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Hm, jeder sagt und schreibt mir dass es ihm zu lang wäre - warum werde ich da nie gefragt?! 
Naja, die Grundidee des Films ist schon sehr gut, nur halt schlecht umgesetzt, irgendwie bissel zu viele Handlungen und wirr. Den muss man bestimmt zweimal sehen und da dann in Ruhe zu Hause, wo die Leute nicht an den falschen Stellen lachen. 
Heute ist der erste trockene Tag diese Woche und wir müssen weg fahren.
Kotzt mich total an, könnte wetten morgen regnet es wieder.


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

*Was man manchmal für Mails bekommt!* 

Guten Tag Veikko,

sichern Sie sich jetzt Ihren echten Doktortitel. In wenigen Tagen werden 
Sie zum Doktor ernannt, und können Ihren neuen Titel zusätzlich zu Ihrem 
Namen tragen.
http://ergebnisreich.de/lNjut7ruTwmq

Auch als originelles Weihnachtsgeschenk ein Hit!

Einfach "Bitte austellen für (Name & Anschrift):" bei Bestellvorgang ausfüllen
und Sie können den echten Dr. -Titel zu Weihnachten verschenken.

Mehr Informationen finden Sie hier:
http://ergebnisreich.de/lNjut7ruTwmq


Mit freudlichen Grüssen,

Ihr Team von Doktortitel24.de

*Wobei, so´n Doktortitel hat auch was!*


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung weshalb du in die Uni gehst Philipp?
Kauf dir doch nen Doktortitel!!!!


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt der kostet viel weniger  als die Studiengebühren von einem Semster

Ist  aber nur ein eherendoktortitel^^


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Habe die Links gar nicht geöffnet.
Ehrendoktor reicht nicht für ne Gyn Praxis!
Gut dann lass ich jetzt die Immobiliensuche nach Praxisräumen.


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

HAb mal reingeguckt...Die Spenden dein Geld wohl an ne Kirche in den USA (wo sonst?) und die ernennt dich dann zum ehrendoktor


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

boar... entweder die bratwurst, oder die schwarfe sauce am doner gestern abend war nicht ok... heute kein training, sondern kamillentee mit kuemmel! :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Extrascharfen Lamacun von gestern Abend hatte ich heute auch schon Spaß 

Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## zuki (1. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> heute kein training, sondern kamillentee mit kuemmel! :/



Gute Besserung. Kümmel ist auch meine Empfehlung. Hilft zumindest bei mir fast immer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

ich bin auch noch guter dinge, das ich morge nwieder fahren kann... aber es ist sooo tolles wetter. kalt aber sonne...


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Na dann mal Gute besserung..


Kümmel mag ich net, da muss ich schon fast kotzen, auch wenn ich nix hab


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> boar... entweder die bratwurst, oder die schwarfe sauce am doner gestern abend war nicht ok... heute kein training, sondern kamillentee mit kuemmel! :/



Vielleicht auch die Kombination aus beidem.


----------



## Junior97 (1. Dezember 2012)

Moinmoin zusammen und solch lange Filme im Kino   Entweder schon mit viel Popcorn und zwei großen Coke's rein oder zwischendurch raus   

Hier ist das Wetter gut aber Der Junior lässt sich ja gleich Firmen und kann deswegen jetzt nicht Fahren.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

Und ich leg mich noch mal eine kurze Runde hin. Bin gerade von der Weihnachtsfeier Teppichetage zurück und um 15.00 Uhr beginnt gleich die nächste.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man erst einmal draußen ist und die erste Pfütze mitgenommen hat, wird der Mann zum kleinen Jungen und lässt kein Matschloch aus

Oh war das schön





Gute Besserung Sascha! 

So ein Kümmel hilft bei mir auch immer


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn man erst einmal draußen ist und die erste Pfütze mitgenommen hat, wird der Mann zum kleinen Jungen und lässt kein Matschloch aus
> 
> Oh war das schön
> 
> ...



So sah das bei uns Dienstag Abend auch aus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Dezember 2012)

_*Einen wunderschönen Nachmittag miteinander...*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Mittach..


Ich durfte gerade auf nem Vordach bei der Kälte rumturnen und nen Kabel verlegen^^Wenn die ganze Familie mehr oder weniger höhenangst hat muss ich immer bei sowas ran


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

so noch ein wenig feinschliff fehlt aber es rollt erstmal


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Geil !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt!

Als *Veikko* anfangs von seinem Neuerwerb, *diesem* Inbred, erzählte und wenig positiv dem Aufbau gestimmt war, hatte ich Interesse angemeldet, falls er es wieder verkaufen will..... 

So denkt er an mich.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

....Marco der Rahmen ist schon schön schwer...rollt aber schon ganz gut...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie klappt 1x10 bei dir? Gut?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

ist nur einmal 9fach...hmm schleifen tut erstmal nix ,ob es reicht werden wir sehen...eigentlich ist ja nur die Küstenline Steil bergauf und ja auch wenn es nur kurz ist....


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal hat von euch jemand zufällig noch matchmaker von Hope rumfliegen, die er verkaufen möchte? Bräucht Tech auf SRAM...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schoen geworden! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> 
> Als *Veikko* anfangs von seinem Neuerwerb, *diesem* Inbred, erzählte und wenig positiv dem Aufbau gestimmt war, hatte ich Interesse angemeldet, falls er es wieder verkaufen will.....
> 
> So denkt er an mich.



Marco, Maik hatte noch vor Dir gefragt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

nabend Metrum


----------



## Metrum (1. Dezember 2012)

Namd!
Der Tag ist vorüber, die Sonne weg und ich hatte keine Zeit. 
Wenn morgen kein trockenes Wetter ist flipp ich aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Abend zusammen!

Heute war der eigentliche Test für mich und den Crosser. Narbe spannt noch - Naben drehen sich (schnell) 

@ Jens: Schade, dass du morgen nicht da sein kannst. Hätte dich gerne mal im echten Leben kennengelernt 

Ob ich morgen allerdings fahre weiß ich nicht genau, ungefederter Crosser vs. Handgelenk.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2012)

part no. 1 has arrived!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Heiß!

Aber für dich als Langstreckler nur ein FlaHa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2012)

den tod muss ich wohl sterben.

das 29er hat ja 2 flaschenhalter.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Achso dann erübrigt sich auch die Frage ob es nicht ein Big 99 ist.

Fürs XC Rennen würde ich es aber auch fahren  Ein leichtes Fully geht bestimmt gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

ich hab an meinem epic au nur einen... und mein rahmen ist noch auf der insel... crap!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2012)

das tollste an der sache ist, dass ich überhaupt keine ahnung habe was ich verbauen soll.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab an meinem epic au nur einen... und mein rahmen ist noch auf der insel... crap!




Dein Rahmen ist auf der Insel? 

Heisst dann wohl immer Flaschen deponieren oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

mein disc singlespeed crosser ist noch auf der insel.

deponieren? ich hab doch meinen dad an der strecke  
und zur not gibts ja noch verpflegungs stellen.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so noch ein wenig feinschliff fehlt aber es rollt erstmal


 
Wunderschön...


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2012)

vor allem der vorbau.


----------



## unocz (1. Dezember 2012)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut !


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Mono geht auch für mich gut am Winterrad. 40T ist aber doch recht männlich 

Das On-One kommt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke....Denke aber ein paar Teile werden noch geändert nun muß es erstmal rollen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

Schoenes Inbred!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mono geht auch für mich gut am Winterrad. 40T ist aber doch recht männlich
> 
> Das On-One kommt gut



hab momentan ja auch meinen umwerfer am winterbike auf 32T festgestellt.. klappt echt gut 

schönes on one jedenfalls 

ansonsten heute mal wieder einen tag an der sportschule verbracht aum trainerlehrgang.. 
bin die ganze zeit mit mir am ringen ob ich noch auf die rolle steigen soll.. hab eigntl keine lust.. aber man hat ja ziele für die nächste saison.. :/


----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn man erst einmal draußen ist und die erste Pfütze mitgenommen hat, wird der Mann zum kleinen Jungen und lässt kein Matschloch aus
> 
> Oh war das schön
> 
> ...


 
nabend allesamt

Marcus hast du keine Regenhose, wolltest du keine mitnehmen oder fährst du selten im Regen?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> 
> Als *Veikko* anfangs von seinem Neuerwerb, *diesem* Inbred, erzählte und wenig positiv dem Aufbau gestimmt war, hatte ich Interesse angemeldet, falls er es wieder verkaufen will.....
> 
> So denkt er an mich.


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Marco, Maik hatte noch vor Dir gefragt!


 
Wie das ist dein ehemaliger Rahmen Veikko? Und du fandest die Geo soweit ich mich recht erinnere nicht sportlich genug?!

Gefällt mir Maik , alles stimmig am Bike. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> nabend allesamt
> 
> Marcus hast du keine Regenhose, wolltest du keine mitnehmen oder fährst du selten im Regen?



Ich brauche keine Regenhose... Mochte ich noch nie.


----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Regenhose... Mochte ich noch nie.


 
Ist Gold wert Marcus, wenn es viele Pfützen gibt oder es stark regnet. Ich habe die Vaude Men's Spray Pant. Sie ist schmal geschnitten (stört also icht beim radeln), sieht gut aus, ist leicht, hat ein geringes Packmaß und ein Beutel ist auch dabei. Bei uns im Norden brauchen wir sowas. Die Überschuhe bringen in Kombination mit Beinlingen im Regen auch nicht viel, habe ich auch mal gemacht die Erfahrung. Die Beinlinge saugen sich mit Wasser voll und die Füße werden trotzdem nass.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

habe den Rahmen lieber nicht gewogen ist gefühlt schon schwer...ich werde wohl die untere Lagerschalenoch tauschen dann kommt der lenjer noch tiefer...aber ich habe ja noch ne scandal-bike ist auch sportlich...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ist Gold wert Marcus, wenn es viele Pfützen gibt oder es stark regnet. Ich habe die Vaude Men's Spray Pant. Sie ist schmal geschnitten (stört also icht beim radeln), sieht gut aus, ist leicht, hat ein geringes Packmaß und ein Beutel ist auch dabei. Bei uns im Norden brauchen wir sowas. Die Überschuhe bringen in Kombination mit Beinlingen im Regen auch nicht viel, habe ich auch mal gemacht die Erfahrung. Die Beinlinge saugen sich mit Wasser voll und die Füße werden trotzdem nass.


Auch wenn sie gut aussieht, ich mag keine Regenhosen... Am liebsten würde ich immer in kurzen Hosen fahren, ich benutze ein Muskeloel und das langt mir gegen die Kälte und Nässe.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

hält macht das Muskelöl wirklich warm??? Oder muß ich mir zusätzlich warme gedanken machen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie gut aussieht, ich mag keine Regenhosen... *Am liebsten würde ich immer in kurzen Hosen fahren*, ich benutze ein Muskeloel und das langt mir gegen die Kälte und Nässe.


 
Oder so, wo weniger Stoff ist kann sich auch weniger vollsaugen .


----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hält macht das Muskelöl wirklich warm??? Oder muß ich mir zusätzlich warme gedanken machen???


 
Weißt du was wirklich warm hält?.........
























.........zuhause vor'm Kamin zu sitzen . Das heißt aber nicht das ich einen habe .


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Oder so, wo weniger Stoff ist kann sich auch weniger vollsaugen .



Na ja, bei dem Fell an den Beinen!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hält macht das Muskelöl wirklich warm??? Oder muß ich mir zusätzlich warme gedanken machen???



Lieber keine warmen Gedanken machen und niemals mit bestimmten Körperteilen in Kontakt kommen...

Ich benutze das:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Liniment-Tha...behör&hash=item53eb6376bd&_uhb=1#ht_600wt_979

oder das:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPORT-LAVIT-...kern&hash=item3cc48fb6d3&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na ja, bei dem Fell an den Beinen!



Nö Jens, in der Diät zählt jedes Gramm 

November= 8,8Kg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

japp, zu Hause ist es eh am schönsten...fein Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö Jens, in der Diät zählt jedes Gramm
> 
> November= 8,8Kg


 
 Weiter so!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö Jens, in der Diät zählt jedes Gramm
> 
> November= 8,8Kg



Spitzending!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> spitzending!



+1


----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

Die meisten Lämpchen brennen aber trotzdem nix los hier ?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Die meisten Lämpchen brennen aber trotzdem nix los hier ?



Ich sitze hier gerade in der Kneipe!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier gerade in der Kneipe!



Und dann morgen nicht nach Osna kommen. Tztztz


----------



## cpprelude (1. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier gerade in der Kneipe!


 
Und dann bist du trotzdem on? Liest du heimlich mit oder was?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

hmm, Kneipe wäre ich jetzt auch gerne


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und dann morgen nicht nach Osna kommen. Tztztz



Deswegen ja!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier gerade in der Kneipe!



Trink ein Bier für mich mit  
Viel Spaß und guten Durst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deswegen ja!



Gute Ausrede! 

Ich hab erstmal genug Alkohol gehabt.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, Kneipe wäre ich jetzt auch gerne



Ich habe auch gerade ein sehr starkes Verlangen!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Trink ein Bier für mich mit
> Viel Spaß und guten Durst


 
richtig für mich auch und ne Kurzen....Marcus und ich sind ja auf Diät gesetzt worden


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> richtig für mich auch und ne Kurzen....Marcus und ich sind ja auf Diät gesetzt worden



Genau, ich habe den ganzen Dezember noch kein Alkohol oder Bier getrunken... Aber mir geht es gut!


----------



## unocz (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das bier heute beim einkaufen vergessen :/


----------



## BENDERR (1. Dezember 2012)

konnte mich doch noch zu 1:15h rolle durchringen.. 
jetzt erstmal noch lecker happa happa 
 @Marcus 
weiter so


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> konnte mich doch noch zu 1:15h rolle durchringen..
> jetzt erstmal noch lecker happa happa
> @Marcus
> weiter so



 Gerade wenn man sich zu etwas durchringt, fühlt es sich danach noch besser an...

Danke


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Trink ein Bier für mich mit
> Viel Spaß und guten Durst



Ich bin noch ganz schön satt von der gestrigen Weihnachtsfeier bis ca. Fünf Uhr morgens.

Bei der heutigen halte ich mich dann doch ein wenig zurück!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau, ich habe den ganzen Dezember noch kein Alkohol oder Bier getrunken... Aber mir geht es gut!



Schön das Du die 22 Stunden bereits durchgehalten hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (1. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man sich zu etwas durchringt, fühlt es sich danach noch besser an...
> 
> Danke



das stimmt.. wobei.. intervallen sei dank fühlen sich meine beine jetzt irgendwie NICHT besser an


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das stimmt.. wobei.. intervallen sei dank fühlen sich meine beine jetzt irgendwie NICHT besser an



Kannst ja mal deine Frau/Freundin fragen, welche Beine sich besser anfühlen. Deine oder die von einem Typen, der 1 Jahr kein Sport gemacht hat


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Leute hier kommt gerade echt verdammt viel schnee runter...haben schon echt gut was hier liegen und das wird net weniger


----------



## Junior97 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja es schneit und schneit und schneit  gefällt mir irgendwie


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2012)

Hier gar nicht. 
Mal schauen was das in Osna morgen gibt, da soll es noch schneien


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2012)

Na dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Dezember 2012)

Abend zusammen.
ich habe heute auch meine erste Runde im Schnee gedreht. War zwar nur etwa 1 cm aber alles weiß. Die Rara waren wieder erstaunlich griffig.


----------



## BENDERR (1. Dezember 2012)

also auf schnee hab ich ja noch garkeine lust!
gott sei dank gibts bei uns nie viel schnee


----------



## InoX (1. Dezember 2012)

Welche Reifen könnt ihr denn für Feuchtigkeit im Wald empfehlen? Strecken sind das übliche XC-Gedöns. Ich wurde gern mal Maxxis testen aber weiß nicht welche. Gewicht um die 500 g wäre schön.
würde mir sonst vermutlich ans VR wieder nen NN machen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hier gar nicht.
> Mal schauen was das in Osna morgen gibt, da soll es noch schneien



Hier auch nicht, trübe und trocken bei ca. 3-4 Grad. Schnee hat hier normalerweise auch nur eine seltene und kurze Verweildauer.


----------



## BENDERR (2. Dezember 2012)

zu früh gefreut :/
hat doch noch geschneit.. aber, heute zum letzten mal trainerlehrgang!!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Welche Reifen könnt ihr denn für Feuchtigkeit im Wald empfehlen? Strecken sind das übliche XC-Gedöns. Ich wurde gern mal Maxxis testen aber weiß nicht welche. Gewicht um die 500 g wäre schön.
> würde mir sonst vermutlich ans VR wieder nen NN machen.



Moin moin
heute ist besuchstag in der region bodensee bei meinen ältern. Dann hab ich alles durch für dieses jahr. Über weihnachten gehts ja dann eine woche ab ins tessin.

Maxxis beaver ist super. Gibts aber nur in 2.0er version. Ansonsten der ikon. Der ist erstaunlich griffig auch bei nassen verhältnissen.

nebeljäger fährt im moment nen speci. weiss den naben nicht mehr. der sollte auch gut sein hab ich gehört.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Morgen! Hier hat es auch gut was hingelegt. Aber meinem magen gehts besser ergo spaeter bissle durch den schnee spuhren...
Ich glaub ich hab den crosser eine woche zu spaet bestellt 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## zuki (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,

hier im Rheinland ist es mit +2°C und Schneeregen eher sch..., ich glaube heute bekomme ich den Hintern einfach nicht hoch...

...ich kämpfe gerade mit mir ob ich wirklich ein 29er von Principia aufbauen soll oder meinen vorhandenen Fuhrpark noch einmal für 2013 aufrüste. Ökonomisch, wie ökologisch wäre eher letzteres angesagt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2012)

moin, natürlich


Usedom...blauer Himmel Sonnenschein von Schnee nix zu sehen


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2012)

Ein herzerfrischendes MoinMoin an alle Durchgeknallten

Grad mal nen Foto von meinem Dachfenster aus gemacht:






Da liegt überall so weißes Zeug

Das geilste is, dass mir mein Vater heute sein Jumpstumper leiht...damit geh ich gleich nen rüchen spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin! 

Gestern Weihnachtsmarkt... Dominierende Farbe war ROT. Glühwein!  

Heute dominiert beim Blick aus dem Fenster (und den schiefen Augen) die Farbe Weiss....

Überlege ob ich später mal fahre...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2012)

morgen Maco alte Schnapsnase


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Prost!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Als Ausgleich für 2 Tage Weihnachtsfeierei geht es Heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr auf's Bike (und das am freien Tag). Nur spielt die Regierung irgendwann mal verrückt wenn ich keine Zeit für sie mehr aufbringe...

Hier schneit es jetzt übrigens auch. Nur bleiben die paar Flocken bei Plusgraden nicht liegen.


----------



## unocz (2. Dezember 2012)

moin, 
das bike bleibt bei mir heute stehen, wandern werd ich heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde heute auch eher nicht sinnvoll trainieren, sondern mal schauen wie hoch man mit dem bike noch kommt
Ist eh der letzte tag der uebergangsphase. Morgen geht der erste grundlagenblock los 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2012)

wird das Zaboo ausgeführt??? Oh schön nach trainingsplan


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich werde heute auch eher nicht sinnvoll trainieren, sondern mal schauen wie hoch man mit dem bike noch kommt
> Ist eh der letzte tag der uebergangsphase. Morgen geht der erste grundlagenblock los
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Morgen werde ich mir auch wieder Zeit nehmen!

Dieses Bike werde ich mir dann am 20. Dezember in OWL abholen:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohne worte....viel spaß damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil! Und ja, das zaboo ist heute wieder dran 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ohne worte....viel spaß damit...



Das hat den Rahmen vom Marathon gleich mit Carbonlenker und ist mit Sram ausgerüstet. So wie ich das vom Bike auch gewünscht habe. Ich werde es aber noch auf 2x10 umrüsten (lassen).

Mit dem weißen Bike kann ich in diesem Fall leben weil es nicht die roten Dekore hat wie das Carbon Expert. Und halt nicht so teuer wie das Marathon!


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Teil haste dir da ausgesucht

Bin auch von meiner Schneerunde zurrück, mittlerweile isses hier zu warm und der Krempel schmilzt schon wieder

Btw ....hier hängen vielleicht 6-8 leute regelmäßig rum, aber ich hab das gefühl im schnitt kommt pro woche ein neues Bike dazu


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

Hatte ich schon Moin gesagt oder nur mitgelesen?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon Moin gesagt oder nur mitgelesen?



Hallo Veikko!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

wenn ich die vielen neuen Bikes sehe, will ich auch ein neues haben

Ich wünsche einen schöne 1. Advent und bin dann mal unterwegs...





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wenn ich die vielen neuen Bikes sehe, will ich auch ein neues haben
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten: Du bist nicht der Typ auf dem Bike!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Nö....


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens, Marcus und der Rest.
Bin heute so unentschlossen ob oder ob nicht. 
So  richtig toll siehts ja nicht aus, nass, kalt und keine Sonne.
Ist aber auch erst Zwei und der Tag noch lang. 
Oder gibts heut doch nur den 1. Advent? 
Da machst Du dir wohl ein nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk mit dem Speci!
Tendiere momentan zum 29er Nerve, fürs Frühjahr. Finde halt nur Komplettbikes blöd, da gibts dann ja kaum was zu basteln, was auch Mist ist.


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö....



Ich denke du bist schon am Glühweinstand?!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist schon am Glühweinstand?!



Auch das nicht... 

Mein (und evtl auch Dein) Motto für heute:

Runter vom Sofa, rauf auf´s Rad 

Evtl gönne ich mir auf dem Rückweg einen Glühwein und freue mich dann auf den HSV


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens, Marcus und der Rest.
> Bin heute so unentschlossen ob oder ob nicht.
> So  richtig toll siehts ja nicht aus, nass, kalt und keine Sonne.
> Ist aber auch erst Zwei und der Tag noch lang.
> ...



Deshalb wird es ja auch umgebaut von 1x10 auf 2x10! Hab bereits eine X.0 Kurbelgarnitur und Twister bestellt die ich am Dienstag abholen werde. Einen XX-Umwerfer habe ich dafür noch in Reserve!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auch das nicht...
> 
> Mein (und evtl auch Dein) Motto für heute:
> 
> ...



Hier ist Heute auch Sofapflege angesagt. Biken werde ich dann morgen Abend wieder mit Licht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

also ich kam bis auf knapp 1000m. ab da haette ich auf der strasse die letzten 200m hoch muessen und da hatte ich keinen bock drauf. 
lief erstaunlich gut fuer 2x 2.0raceking und der hinter nur noch ~2mm profil 


















ps.: 1x9 war perfekt! immer 1:1 war immer kontrollierbares drehmoment  und ja, das schaltwerk ist arg gespannt... aber das passt so


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist grau und trüb...


----------



## zuki (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Grausame an diesen Forum ist: Wenn man auf seinem Bike durch die Gegend eiert, denkt man sich, "Mensch das Bike ist schon geil und eigentlich brauche ich noch Kohle für XYZ".

Dann guckt man hier wieder rein, sieht lauter Hammerbikes und Parts und bekommt doch wieder Bock auf was neues. Schwierig, schwierig...

Zum Glück spielt gleich der HSV, das lenkt von solchen Dingen ab. 

Tolle Schneebilder übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

niederlagen lenken ab?


----------



## zuki (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> niederlagen lenken ab?



Niederlagen? Ich habe vom HSV gesprochen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So etwas kennen wir nur vom Hörensagen...


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Das Grausame an diesen Forum ist: Wenn man auf seinem Bike durch die Gegend eiert, denkt man sich, *"Mensch das Bike ist schon geil und eigentlich brauche ich noch Kohle für XYZ".
> *
> Dann guckt man hier wieder rein, sieht lauter Hammerbikes und Parts und bekommt doch wieder Bock auf was neues. Schwierig, schwierig...
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man sich da wirklich öfter drüber freuen und zufrieden sein!
Ich kaufe jetzt auch nur noch wenn ich was verkauft habe damit es sich im Rahmen hält. Und wie ich schon mal schrieb - am Ende gibt es eben dann doch immer DAS eine Bike auf dass man zurückgreift. Wenn ich keine Rennen fahre und sich hier das Landschaftsprofil nicht wöchentlich verändert brauch ich maximal drei Bikes um Freude ohne Ende zu haben. Mich juckt es mehr wegen der bastelei was neues zu beginnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

ich halte meinen bestand auch immer auf max 4 raeder:
- race feile (fully)
- starrbike fuer einfache rennen und training
- rennrad
- "sauwetter rad" fuer trainin, wenn mir die anderen zu schade sind... so mit licht und schutzblech...


----------



## Junior97 (2. Dezember 2012)

ich habe nur 3 Räder  
- cc rad 
- bald ein DH'ler
-Schulrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

dh'ler waere ne sache,... aber fuer park aktionen hab ich keine zeit :/


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ich habe nur 3 Räder
> - cc rad
> - bald ein DH'ler
> -Schulrad




Wäre ja noch schöner wenn der Junior mehr Räder hätte!!! 
Wir sind in Deinem Alter nur gelaufen, stundenlang, bei minus 20°C, bei kniehohem Schnee und in kurzen Hosen!


----------



## Junior97 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wirds nen Hardtail  auch für DH brauche irgendwie dieses Feedback vom Terrain und ja doch mit der Zeit klappt das bei mir merke seit dem ich auch DH und Park fahre hat sich die Fahrtechnik um ein vielfaches verbessert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

stimmt! in deinem alter hatte ich nur ein rad.
und ohne sche*** ich hab montags die 1zoll slicks zum training aufgezogen und sa fuer das rennen am sonntag die stollen schlappen wieder drauf... und das den ganzen sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir sind 3,5:

RR
Racefeile
Freeridehardtail
und ein Rad ohne Bremsen und schaltung, das permanent auffer Rolle steht.


Das Problem is, dass ich hier net der einzige Radverrückte bin...Mein Vater hat noch 2 und meine Mutter eins, dazu kommt noch ein RR, was ich gerade noch für meinen Vater aufbaue


----------



## Junior97 (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Schulrad ist ein Rumwandelnder Schrotthaufen  Und nein ich bekomme das Geld nicht auf einmal so in den Hintern reingeschoben  ich habe gesparrt und mein Wunschzettel besteht nur aus Fahrrad Teilen


----------



## zuki (2. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich da wirklich öfter drüber freuen und zufrieden sein!
> Ich kaufe jetzt auch nur noch wenn ich was verkauft habe damit es sich im Rahmen hält.



Das ist eigentlich die richtige Einstellung. 
So versuche ich es auch umzusetzen. Manche Parts verschenke ich auch einfach, bevor die Teile irgendwo verstauben.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> niederlagen lenken ab?



Gegen Golfsburg bitte nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich da wirklich öfter drüber freuen und zufrieden sein!
> Ich kaufe jetzt auch nur noch wenn ich was verkauft habe damit es sich im Rahmen hält. Und wie ich schon mal schrieb - am Ende gibt es eben dann doch immer DAS eine Bike auf dass man zurückgreift. Wenn ich keine Rennen fahre und sich hier das Landschaftsprofil nicht wöchentlich verändert brauch ich maximal drei Bikes um Freude ohne Ende zu haben. Mich juckt es mehr wegen der bastelei was neues zu beginnen.



Keine tektonischen Platten in Leipzig?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Brrrr, kalt und eklig draußen...

Jetzt heißt es gemütlich machen und Daumen drücken..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe zwar wenig Hoffnung und ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl (wie eigentlich immer gegen Wolfsburg), aber ich lasse mich gerne Überaschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich halte meinen bestand auch immer auf max 4 raeder:
> - race feile (fully)
> - starrbike fuer einfache rennen und training
> - rennrad
> - "sauwetter rad" fuer trainin, wenn mir die anderen zu schade sind... so mit licht und schutzblech...



Mein Bestand wird trotz dem neu hinzukommenden Epic auch etwas verringert.

Aussen vor sind bei diesen Überlegungen aber die alten "Schätzchen"! Das ist dann ein wenig Liebhaberei. Und das Trekkingrad wird auch nicht abgeschafft!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wäre ja noch schöner wenn der Junior mehr Räder hätte!!!
> Wir sind in Deinem Alter nur gelaufen, stundenlang, bei minus 20°C, bei kniehohem Schnee und in kurzen Hosen!



Du hast vergessen zu erzählen das Du dabei auch nichts zu essen bekommen hast!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das Schulrad ist ein Rumwandelnder Schrotthaufen  Und nein ich bekomme das Geld nicht auf einmal so in den Hintern reingeschoben  ich habe gesparrt und mein Wunschzettel besteht nur aus Fahrrad Teilen



Mit wem hast Du denn geparrt um so viel Geld zusammen zu bekommen? Mit dem hier?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Essen? Was das? Davon wird man nur fett! Ach ja, bin gerade am fondue vorbereiten 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Du machst es Dir aber auch nett.... Schöne Tour im Schnee und jetzt ein nettes Fondue Käse oder Fleisch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Fleisch!!! Und ein leckerer spaetburgunder steht schon bereit 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du machst es Dir aber auch nett.... Schöne Tour im Schnee und jetzt ein nettes Fondue Käse oder Fleisch?



Hier steht gerade ein Tee auf dem Tisch und es gibt Käsekuchen!

Ansonsten viel Glück Deinem Lieblingsverein!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Freiburg ist nicht um die Ecke, oder??

Ich wünsche einen guten Appetit und einen schönen Abend

Jens:

Käsekuchen ist auch lecker... 

Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs.

Seit dem Stellenangebot kann ich kaum schlafen...
Wie schon bekannt, hat die schönste Medaille auch eine Kehrseite. 
So richtig entschlossen bin ich noch nicht.

War heute auch unterwegs.
Wow, hatte eigentlich nur einen Versuch im Neuschnee wagen wollen, aber der X-king und der heutige Schnee haben wie A...... auf Eimer zusammengepasst. 
Bin von 2 Seiten über den Feldberg. Selbst in den steilsten Stücken bin ich mit _*gefühlt*_ 0% Schlupf zwischen den Wandersleuten durch. Die gucken dann immer so geil...  




















Das Gipfelkreuz hat mein Schwager gebaut! 

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht....


Allen einen schönen 1. Advent!  


*EDIT:
Die Bildquali ist auf dem Rechner top! - Kaum ins IBC übertragen....  * :kotz:
Don kennt das Problem auch.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dann auch mal vom 1. Crossrennen zurück.
Heute morgen am Möhnesee noch schön Schneefräse gespielt - in Osna dann kein bissel Schnee. Kalt wars aber trotzdem.

Da ich immer noch den Faden am/im Handgelenk habe und nichts riskieren wollte hab ich mich auch am Start schön aus dem Getümmel rausgehalten und bin den sehr technischen Kurs "vorsichtig" gefahren. Hatte stellenweise schon was von einem MTB Rennen. Anspruch ungefähr wie in Remscheid 

Hab nach dem Start noch 4 Plätze gut gemacht und hab dann mein Rennen gefahren.
Irgendwie hats halt nur für den 20. Platz von 24 gereicht, spaßig wars trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal vom 1. Crossrennen zurück.
> Heute morgen am Möhnesee noch schön Schneefräse gespielt - in Osna dann kein bissel Schnee. Kalt wars aber trotzdem.
> 
> Da ich immer noch den Faden am/im Handgelenk habe und nichts riskieren wollte hab ich mich auch am Start schön aus dem Getümmel rausgehalten und bin den sehr technischen Kurs "vorsichtig" gefahren. Hatte stellenweise schon was von einem MTB Rennen. Anspruch ungefähr wie in Remscheid
> ...



  Klingt gut.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Seit dem Stellenangebot kann ich kaum schlafen...
> Wie schon bekannt, hat die schönste Medaille auch eine Kehrseite.
> So richtig entschlossen bin ich noch nicht.



Moin Marco,

Du kennst meine Meinung dazu und Du wirst Dich entscheiden müssen. Aber bei allem ist das Wohlbefinden und die Gesundheit das Wichtigste! 

Deshalb glaube ich triffst Du letztendlich die richtige Entscheidung.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal vom 1. Crossrennen zurück.
> Heute morgen am Möhnesee noch schön Schneefräse gespielt - in Osna dann kein bissel Schnee. Kalt wars aber trotzdem.
> 
> Da ich immer noch den Faden am/im Handgelenk habe und nichts riskieren wollte hab ich mich auch am Start schön aus dem Getümmel rausgehalten und bin den sehr technischen Kurs "vorsichtig" gefahren. Hatte stellenweise schon was von einem MTB Rennen. Anspruch ungefähr wie in Remscheid
> ...



Crossrennen sind z.T. wirklich hartes Brot!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> Du kennst meine Meinung dazu und Du wirst Dich entscheiden müssen. Aber bei allem ist das Wohlbefinden und die Gesundheit das Wichtigste!
> 
> ...




Hi Jens!

Ja, ich weiß.....   
Blöde, jetzte haben wir 2 neue Autos hier, welche ich bei einem Arbeitgeberwechsel in eine andere Werkstatt geben müsste.
Das kann ich ja leiden wie´n Loch im Kopp.

Ähm, nochmals SORRY. War am Tel. nicht so recht bei der Sache.... 
Nebenbei Unterlagen vergebens gesucht und die Frau im Nacken...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Crossrennen sind z.T. wirklich hartes Brot!


 

Das stimmt, wenn man was reissen will muss man alles geben.
Ich hatte im Ziel nicht mal nen roten Kopf und konnte mich normal unterhalten


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens!
> 
> Ja, ich weiß.....
> Blöde, jetzte haben wir 2 neue Autos hier, welche ich bei einem Arbeitgeberwechsel in eine andere Werkstatt geben müsste.
> ...



Das mit der Frau kenne ich irgendwo her.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wenn man was reissen will muss man alles geben.
> Ich hatte im Ziel nicht mal nen roten Kopf und konnte mich normal unterhalten



40 Minuten Vollgas eben!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

@ maddda

ich habe gerade ein bild von dir entdeckt.
so breit hast du gar nicht gewirkt, als ich dich beim langenbergmarathon überholt habe.

http://www.mtbvd-racing.de/wp-conte...xco-oberhauen/20121003xcooberhausen-nn168.jpg


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 40 Minuten Vollgas eben!



60 



			
				k_star schrieb:
			
		

> @ maddda
> 
> ich habe gerade ein bild von dir entdeckt.
> so breit hast du gar nicht gewirkt, als ich dich beim langenbergmarathon überholt habe.



Dass der im Vordergrund Matthias und nicht Philipp ist weißt du? 

Sieht eher nach Verzerrung durch ein (schlechtes) WW-Objektiv aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

ich meine ja auch nicht den vorderen, sondern den im hintergrund.

den vorderen habe ich aber in haltern auch hinter mir gelassen.
vorletzte runde kurz vorm ziel aufgeschlossen, ihn dann kurz wieder vorne fahre lassen, und dann nach dem steilen anstieg tschüss gesagt.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich meine ja auch nicht den vorderen, sondern den im hintergrund.
> 
> den vorderen habe ich aber in haltern auch hinter mir gelassen.
> vorletzte runde kurz vorm ziel aufgeschlossen, ihn dann kurz wieder vorne fahre lassen, und dann nach dem steilen anstieg tschüss gesagt.



Deshalb der 

Matthias hab ich auch regelmäßig bei den Maras und im NRW-Cup abgehängt.

Philipp ist aber nicht wirklich so breit - auf dem Bild wirkt er wie ein Bodybuilder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 60
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher Matthias?   -    Nicht unser unocz!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welcher Matthias?   -    Nicht unser unocz!



Nee der auf dem Bild in der Mitte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich meine ja auch nicht den vorderen, sondern den im hintergrund.
> 
> den vorderen habe ich aber in haltern auch hinter mir gelassen.
> vorletzte runde kurz vorm ziel aufgeschlossen, ihn dann kurz wieder vorne fahre lassen, und dann *nach dem steilen anstieg tschüss gesagt*.





Kai, _*du Böser*_!!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

quatsch, der vordere ist der teamchef vom mtbvd racing team.

war eigentlich nur auf der seite um zu gucken ob die abgänge schon bekanntgegeben wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee der auf dem Bild in der Mitte.




Unser maddda hat doch auch längere Haare, dachte ich mir..


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kai, _*du Böser*_!!



kann ich ja auch nichts für wenn er sonen großen bogen fährt.
konnte innen durch, war dann weg und habe ihn nicht mehr gesehen.

und wenn es an der stelle nicht geklappt hätte, wären noch andere schöne stellen zum überholen da gewesen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kann ich ja auch nichts für wenn er sonen größen bogen fährt.
> konnte innen durch, war dann weg und habe ihn nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> und wenn es an der stelle nicht geklappt hätte, wären noch andere schöne stellen zum überholen da gewesen.









Ach, ich wäre auch gerne noch jung!!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

rahmen mit bb30 tretlagergehäuse:

1. bb30 kurbel und lager
oder 
2. adapterlager auf ht2 und dann die übliche, vorhandene alte xtr


meinungen?


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2012)

> ich habe gerade ein bild von dir entdeckt.
> so breit hast du gar nicht gewirkt, als ich dich beim langenbergmarathon überholt habe.





> Philipp ist aber nicht wirklich so breit - auf dem Bild wirkt er wie ein Bodybuilder



Huch, da sehe ich echt breit aus Ums mal aufzuklären, ich wiege 72-73kg bei ca.184  Also net Gerade Türsteherdaten wa 

BTW zu dem Zeitpunkt war in Oberhausen noch alles super, kurz danach hat sich Mattihas überschlagen, und danach ich mich auch...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, ich wäre auch gerne noch jung!!



ich auch, ich auch.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 60
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du startest in einer anderen Klasse als ich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> rahmen mit bb30 tretlagergehäuse:
> 
> 1. bb30 kurbel und lager
> oder
> ...




Beides gut.  Fahre es _so_ und _so_....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich auch, ich auch.



Haaaa, haaaa....


----------



## unocz (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welcher Matthias?   -    Nicht unser unocz!



nenene, in der liga fahr ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (2. Dezember 2012)

Gespart mit Klitschko ?  Ne im ernst ich habe ja nicht alles auf einmal gekauft immer wieder gespart und gekauft halt ne


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Beides gut.  Fahre es _so_ und _so_....



welche bb30 kurbel und welchen adapter auf ht2?


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
um nochmal auf das Speci vom Jens zu kommen. Was ist denn da auf dem Bild für eine Kettenführung verbaut? Taugt die was? Die sieht so klein aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Fragen über Fragen...

Was schenke ich zu Weihnachten?
Gibt´s im Krankenhaus Internet für Kassenpatienten?
Und wer ist heute der Mörder im Tatort????


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> rahmen mit bb30 tretlagergehäuse:
> 
> 1. bb30 kurbel und lager
> oder
> ...



letzteres!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin,
> um nochmal auf das Speci vom Jens zu kommen. Was ist denn da auf dem Bild für eine Kettenführung verbaut? Taugt die was? Die sieht so klein aus.



ist wohl eine specialized eigenentwicklung für direct-mount.
also höhenverstellbar um sie der kettenblattgröße anzupassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> welche bb30 kurbel und welchen adapter auf ht2?



Fahre jetzt ne BB30 im BB30 Rahmen.  
Zuvor eine HT mit Adapter. Glaube Shimano war´s!?  Auch  .

Ich würde erstmal die budgetfreundliche Version wählen....


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist wohl eine specialized eigenentwicklung für direct-mount.
> also höhenverstellbar um sie der kettenblattgröße anzupassen.



Danke dir.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Was schenke ich zu Weihnachten?
> Gibt´s im Krankenhaus Internet für Kassenpatienten?
> Und wer ist heute der Mörder im Tatort????



Moin Marco,

der Tatort fängt schon mal gut an... Ich mag den Leipziger Tatort

Coole Bilder.... Deine Bedenken kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen. Habe zZt ähnliche Sorgen Bleibe ich in HH oder fahre ich demnächst mit Dir auf den Feldberg

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir war ein plastik adapter drin, so das ich ein normales bsa lager reinschrauben konnte.
Jetzt pf30 und gut ist. Die x0 kurbel steht der xtr bis jetzt in nix nach + man kann den spider wechseln.

Wichtig pf30 ist nicht bb30!!! Kurbel ist die selbe, aber lager sind andere!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> der Tatort fängt schon mal gut an... Ich mag den Leipziger Tatort
> 
> ...




Ich würde mich sooooooooooooooooooooooo   freuen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_"..Ich packe meine Sachen und bin raus mein Kind, ThomasD ist auf der Reise und hat Rückenwind......"_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also bei mir war ein plastik adapter drin, so das ich ein normales bsa lager reinschrauben konnte.
> Jetzt pf30 und gut ist. Die x0 kurbel steht der xtr bis jetzt in nix nach + man kann den spider wechseln.
> 
> Wichtig pf30 ist nicht bb30!!! Kurbel ist die selbe, aber lager sind andere!
> ...



Rischdisch!!!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Gespart mit Klitschko ?  Ne im ernst ich habe ja nicht alles auf einmal gekauft immer wieder gespart und gekauft halt ne



Du hattest "gesparrt" geschrieben und das kommt dann wohl er von sparring.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> der Tatort fängt schon mal gut an... Ich mag den Leipziger Tatort
> 
> ...





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sooooooooooooooooooooooo   freuen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _"..Ich packe meine Sachen und bin raus mein Kind, ThomasD ist auf der Reise und hat Rückenwind......"_





Ein Ton von dir und ich suche auf der Stelle ein neues zu Hause für dich!
_ " Unsere Gemeinde soll schöner werden...."_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Thomalla ist etwas pummelig geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sooooooooooooooooooooooo   freuen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _"..Ich packe meine Sachen und bin raus mein Kind, ThomasD ist auf der Reise und hat Rückenwind......"_



Ich mich auch, aber auch ich habe meine Ängste... Ist natürlich ein Riesenschritt!

Die Wohnung ist nicht das Problem...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin,
> um nochmal auf das Speci vom Jens zu kommen. Was ist denn da auf dem Bild für eine Kettenführung verbaut? Taugt die was? Die sieht so klein aus.



Angeblich original Specialized, kannst Du von mir bekommen da ich das Bike ja auf 2-fach umbauen werde.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Was schenke ich zu Weihnachten?
> Gibt´s im Krankenhaus Internet für Kassenpatienten?
> Und wer ist heute der Mörder im Tatort????



Das letzte begreifst Du doch sowieso wieder einmal nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das letzte begreifst Du doch sowieso wieder einmal nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich mich auch, aber auch ich habe meine Ängste... Ist natürlich ein Riesenschritt!
> 
> Die Wohnung ist nicht das Problem...



Manchmal ist ein solcher Schritt auch ein Neuanfang. Wobei das mit dem gemeinsamen Biken sich dann noch schwieriger gestalten wird.


----------



## unocz (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja jens dann musste halt mal weiter in süden kommen,
 Wir haben hier eh die schöneren trails


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Manchmal ist ein solcher Schritt auch ein Neuanfang. Wobei das mit dem gemeinsamen Biken sich dann noch schwieriger gestalten wird.



Dann fahren wir halt zu dritt... Aber vorher rocken wir die HABE´s, versprochen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja jens dann musste halt mal weiter in süden kommen,
> Wir haben hier eh die schöneren trails



_"...Gerücht! Gerücht!..."_


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja jens dann musste halt mal weiter in süden kommen,
> Wir haben hier eh die schöneren trails



Eine Pfalztour werden wir im kommenden Jahr definitiv auf die Reihe bekommen!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Deshalb schaue ich ja gerade Batman -The dark knite rises!

Hammerfilm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Thomalla ist etwas pummelig geworden....



Du solltest in Deinem Alter auch eher zu ihrer Tochter schauen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb schaue ich ja gerade Batman -The dark knite rises!
> 
> Hammerfilm!



Stimmt! Habe ihn auch schon gesehen..

Viel Spaß!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir halt zu dritt... Aber vorher rocken wir die HABE´s, versprochen!



Das hört sich doch mal gut an!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du solltest in Deinem Alter auch eher zu ihrer Tochter schauen!



Quark! Mein Weibchen ist jetzt auch 8 Jahre älter.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _"...Gerücht! Gerücht!..."_



...in den Taunus auch noch!


----------



## unocz (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _"...Gerücht! Gerücht!..."_



Fakten marco , nichts als fakten


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quark! Mein Weibchen ist jetzt auch 8 Jahre älter.



Die Thomalla hat aber noch einmal 5 1/2 Lenze mehr!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Fakten marco , nichts als fakten



Deshalb Pinocchio im Avatar!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Thomalla hat aber noch einmal 5 1/2 Lenze mehr!




Hä ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

dein alter + die altersdifferenz deiner chefin zu dir + 5 1/2 jahre = das alter von s. thomalla


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> dein alter + die altersdifferenz deiner chefin zu dir + 5 1/2 jahre = das alter von s. thomalla



Wenigstens einer kann hier rechnen!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja wie ne textaufgabe im matheunterricht.

ergänzung:
s.thomalla wurde am 11.04.1965 geboren

frage:
wie alt ist marco?


p.s. 
und keiner hats bemerkt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Mir ging´s um den Begriff "Lenze".


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mir ging´s um den Begriff "Lenze".



Sagt Dir das was? "Der Lenz ist da!"


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Dezember 2012)

frühling

genauer: monat märz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> frühling
> 
> genauer: monat märz



Und altmodisch hat man seinem Alter entsprechend Frühlinge/Märzmonate erlebt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Is´ja gut.... Hab´s verstanden. 

Sagt nicht immer _Blödmann_ zu mir...


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

Du bist nicht blöd Marco - du weißt halt nur viele Sachen nicht!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ladies ich springe in die Falle

GN8 (für Marco: Gute Nacht)


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Marcus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt man nur ein Stichwort und schon sind die Scharfschützen startklar...




Ach jaaa,...  "_Wer solche Freunde hat....._"


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Gute Nacht Marcus!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gibt man nur ein Stichwort und schon sind die Scharfschützen startklar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch raus.

Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2012)

N8 zusammen!


----------



## unocz (2. Dezember 2012)

Nacht


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2012)

Und Tschüss!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gibt man nur ein Stichwort und schon sind die Scharfschützen startklar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was war los hier ? Müsst ihr auf dem Marco rumhacken ? Sorry Marco das ich nicht hier war um dich zu unterstützen .


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Cihan, Du bist einfach zu spät unterwegs. Mit dem Beruf als Schutzengel wird das wohl nichts!


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens und die anderen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2012)

narf! voll verpennt -> autonehmen muessen... crap!

morgen


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Dezember 2012)

mooiiiin jungs

HAb heute noch frei. Mit freundin laufsport im schnee und später noch aufs bike in den schnee...


----------



## unocz (3. Dezember 2012)

moin,

du glücklicher @Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist weder Schnee noch hab ich frei....

Biken werde ich Heute trotzdem noch!


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs.




ohneworte schrieb:


> Angeblich original Specialized, kannst Du von mir bekommen da ich das Bike ja auf 2-fach umbauen werde.



Wenn die aber für die direkte Montage am Rahmen ist hab ich da ja nichts von.
Mein XTC hat solch einen Sockel nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2012)

die kommt an den dm an den schwingen drehpunkt. 
und ich hab 50euronen fuer eine e13 bezahlt :/


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die kommt an den dm an den schwingen drehpunkt.
> und ich hab 50euronen fuer eine e13 bezahlt :/



nicht der normale für den Umwerfer? Gibts noch einen anderen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2012)

das epic hat eine se/etype umwerfer aufname: 2gewinde auf der schwinge, die das lager "ueberlappen".

man braucht also eine passende kettenfuehrung. ich habdi e von e13. die von specci bekam ich einzeln nicht :/

die aufname sieht so aus:





(nicht mein bild, bei meinem comp carbon bissle anderst, aber im prinzip genau so)


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Ah ok, danke für die Erklärung. Dann nimmst du die Speci vom Jens und ich nehm deine E13.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2012)

neeee, jetzt hab ich die und die ist auch top  
umwerfer montage geht beim epic ja net. man muss das schon so mit der s3 mount machen. innenlager montage geht nichtmal mit dem plastik pf30 auf bsa adapter... alles probiert


----------



## BENDERR (3. Dezember 2012)

moin!


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2012)

Mooin!

Der Tag heute fängt schon gut anHätte heute nur eine lange Veranstaltung in der Uni und die fällt heute aus


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## zuki (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neeee, jetzt hab ich die und die ist auch top
> umwerfer montage geht beim epic ja net. man muss das schon so mit der s3 mount machen. innenlager montage geht nichtmal mit dem plastik pf30 auf bsa adapter... alles probiert



Da werde ich dann ja auch noch Spass mit haben...


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2012)

Iwe haben diese PF30 und Co innenlager mehr nach als Vorteile

Naja hier schneit es mittlerweile wieder ritchtig...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Dezember 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin!


 
Guten morgen @_zuki_ (name vergessen...sorry)

Gönn dir nen 29er für nächstes jahr. Wenn du eh in die richtung möchtest dann verzichte auf ein aufpimpen deiner 26er.

Glaub mir es lohnt sich auf 29er umzusteigen

Das lauftraining wuede heute morgen zum extremtraining umfunktioniert...-8° auf dem flughafen alpnach...brrrrrrr


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

So die Behandlung ist abgeschlossen und der Faden wurde vorhin gezogen.

"Das hätten sie auch selbst machen können, aber wenn ich das immer sage, wirft das ein schlechtes Licht auf unser Berufsbild" - Mein Hausarzt


----------



## BENDERR (3. Dezember 2012)

bääähhh.. bei uns schneits schon seit guten 2,5h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2012)

faeden ziehen macht man selber. geht mit nem nagelknipser super!

heir schneit es auch wie doof! und mein cross rahmen liegt noch im dhl hub in birmingham... wenigstens das paket in bike-components sollte morgen, doer am mittwoch ankommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> faeden ziehen macht man selber. geht mit nem nagelknipser super!
> 
> heir schneit es auch wie doof! und mein cross rahmen liegt noch im dhl hub in birmingham... wenigstens das paket in bike-components sollte morgen, doer am mittwoch ankommen...



Da waren keine Knoten drin, das stimmte mich skeptisch 

Hier gibts jetzt auch ganz dicke Flocken


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2012)

@ Marcel dein Hausarzt gefällt mir immer mehr


Hier wirds langsam richtig windig...Jetzt schneits Quer


----------



## zuki (3. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Guten morgen @_zuki_ (name vergessen...sorry)
> 
> Gönn dir nen 29er für nächstes jahr. Wenn du eh in die richtung möchtest dann verzichte auf ein aufpimpen deiner 26er.



Hi Jens, der Name ist: Michael, so nennt mich keiner. Ich höre eh nur auf meinen Spitznamen...

Ja mal sehen. Das "Problem", ist dass ich mich auf meinen 26 Zoll Bikes gerade sauwohl fühle und ein Neuaufbau eines 29ers ja nun richtig ins Geld geht. Vorhandene Gabeln und Laufräder sind dann ja für die Tonne.

Und das Rad als Komplettbike zu bestellen ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding...


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> @ Marcel dein Hausarzt gefällt mir immer mehr
> 
> 
> Hier wirds langsam richtig windig...*Jetzt schneits Quer*



Vielleicht liegst du auch nur auf der Seite Philipp?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegst du auch nur auf der Seite Philipp?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Dezember 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Hi Jens, der Name ist: Michael, so nennt mich keiner. Ich höre eh nur auf meinen Spitznamen...
> 
> Ja mal sehen. Das "Problem", ist dass ich mich auf meinen 26 Zoll Bikes gerade sauwohl fühle und ein Neuaufbau eines 29ers ja nun richtig ins Geld geht. Vorhandene Gabeln und Laufräder sind dann ja für die Tonne.
> 
> Und das Rad als Komplettbike zu bestellen ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding...


 
Meiner freundin gehts genaugleich zuki. Sie möchte unbedingt ein 29er aber das scott taugt ihr echt gut. 

Ich musste mich auch erst mal überwinden aber dann hats einfach gefunkt und ich musste den ganzen fuhrpark wechseln.

Ich denke aber man kriegt da schon was gutes hin für ned gerade viel geld. 

Hei zuki ich hät da noch nen toad rahmen mit starrgabel, lenker, kurbel,1x9 schaltung,vorbau,stütze,sattel und seit neuem einen neuen LRS. Konnte nicht widerstehn...

Den bau ich mir ja gerade wieder für den winter auf.

Ach ja, wenn noch jemand ne fox 32 120mm gabel braucht. Ich verkauf noch eine...mit den gelben decals drauf.


bei uns schneits nun auch wieder wie "sau"


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich will ja mal nichts sagen aber bei uns ist blauer Himmel und absolute Trockenheit bei 1 °C. Bin gerade 85 km mit dem Renner gefahren.


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bei uns ist auch Sonnenschein und ich war heute Früh zwei Stunden unterwegs, bei 1,5 °C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns ist auch Sonnenschein und ich war heute Früh zwei Stunden unterwegs, bei 1,5 °C.


----------



## zuki (3. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei zuki ich hät da noch nen toad rahmen



Danke Doc. Das ehrt Dich .

Ich habe mir doch dieses schöne Teil in den Kopf gesetzt:
http://www.principia.dk/product/msl-c40t-29r-rammekit-115/

Das Wetter hier ist mal richtig sch.... 1°C und Regen. Da es aber eh dunkel ist bis ich wieder zu Hause bin, ist mit biken unter der Woche eh essig.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Dezember 2012)

sehr schöner rahmen. das matte gefällt mir extrem. Der intense hardtailrahmen find ich auch so lecker...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

Wir können einfach nicht genug Bikes haben


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2012)

> Vielleicht liegst du auch nur auf der Seite Philipp?



Oder bei euch is alles Quer und ich bin der einzige, bei dem noch alles Senkrecht is


Naja so jez kommt mal wieder was produktives von mir...Hab mit dem RR für meinen Vater mal weitergemacht






Das Hinterrad is noch aufm Weg hierhin, keine ahnung wer dadrauf gekommen ist Räder einzeln zu verkaufen


----------



## Junior97 (3. Dezember 2012)

Also bei uns Schneits doch der Boden ist zu Nass und zu Warm, alles nur Schneematsche  also Kurze Hose und Shorts drüber reicht nimmer... Und das Principia sieht Nopains Zaboo schon ähnlich finde ich und dem Poison Carbon-Rahmen auch (jetzt haut mich nicht kaputt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2012)

Beim Poison gehen die Sitzstreben aber "runder" in das Oberrohr über...


----------



## zuki (3. Dezember 2012)

Ähnlich sind sich die Rahmen sich optisch alle. Bei dem Poison ist aber z.B. das Oberrohr gebogen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Nabend,

Und ich bin gerade von einer einstündigen Tour bei Schmuddelwetter zurück! Schneeregen und 1 Grad Plus sind ganz schön unangenehm!


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2012)

http://www.axman.com.tw/class_show.php?class_id=32


Das hier ist einer der wenigen "echten" Hersteller. Wenn du denen nen auftrag gibst, von mindestens ein paar Containern, dann bauen dir die deinen Rahmen


Unter "MTB" findet man einige bekannte wieder...Ua Funworks SLight, Poison usw


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Nix los hier Heute!


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Hm, stimmt!
Und zuspammen dürfen wir zwei ja nicht mehr.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt!
> Und zuspammen dürfen wir zwei ja nicht mehr.



Das galt doch für die anderen Themen, oder nicht?


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt!
> Und zuspammen dürfen wir zwei ja nicht mehr.


 
War ich nicht derjenige der euch das verboten hat? Tach ihr zwei .


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wollt nur testen ob Du auch wirklich Deinen Anschisz bekommen hast und nicht nur ich.  
Du warst eben Post 14000!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, wollt nur testen ob Du auch wirklich Deinen Anschisz bekommen hast und nicht nur ich.


Du wenn ich sage das Jens auch seinen Pfeffer bekommen hat dann stimmt das schon .

Oder meinst du mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Naja, sicher ist sicher! 
Aber in dem Fall hattest du ja auch recht, wie ich schon schrieb.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, sicher ist sicher!
> Aber in dem Fall hattest du ja auch recht, wie ich schon schrieb.


 
Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> War ich nicht derjenige der euch das verboten hat? Tach ihr zwei .



Moin Cihan,

seit wann bist Du eigentlich eine solche Respektsperson?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2012)

wie, was, anschiss. erzählt!


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Na dass wir DA nicht rumtexten müssen!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du wenn ich sage das Jens auch seinen Pfeffer bekommen hat dann stimmt das schon .
> 
> Oder meinst du mich?



Hab nix geschmeckt oder gerochen!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.



So lang ist der?


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Gab Gemecker vom Cihan weil Jens und ich im Bilderforum getextet haben und sowas da nicht hingehört, womit er ja recht hatte. Es uferte bissel aus.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wie, was, anschiss. erzählt!


 
Nix weiter die beiden Laydeez hatten in der XC Galerie smalltalk gehalten und ich habe aus Spaß den beiden ne mecker PN geschickt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Und es war nicht einmal eine Grundsatzdiskussion!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nix weiter die beiden Laydeez hatten in der XC Galerie smalltalk gehalten und ich habe aus Spaß den beiden ne mecker PN geschickt .



Wie ernst ich die genommen habe hast Du ja an der Antwort gemerkt!


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Finds voll doof dass man sich nicht unterhalten darf wo man will. Im Fahrradladen darf ich ja auch über Autos reden. Wenns zu viel wird seh ichs aber manchmal ein.


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du ihn *nicht *ernst genommen?!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie ernst ich die genommen habe hast Du ja an der Antwort gemerkt!


 
War die so ernst? Weiß es garnicht mehr, waren da keine Smileys vorhanden ?


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> War die so ernst? Weiß es garnicht mehr, waren da keine Smileys vorhanden ?



Doch beim Jens schon - aber meinen Smiley hattest du vergessen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Doch beim Jens schon - aber meinen Smiley hattest du vergessen!!!!



Wer in Sachsen lebt muss eben hart im nehmen sein.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Doch beim Jens schon - aber meinen Smiley hattest du vergessen!!!!


 
Ne, ich meinte damit ob Jens Smileys verwendet hatte oder nicht.


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer in Sachsen lebt muss eben hart im nehmen sein.



*Nieder*sachsen klingt aber auch nicht so als wenns drüber steht!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Müsste ich selber mal nachschauen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Nieder*sachsen klingt aber auch nicht so als wenns drüber steht!



Aber immerhin mit Zusatz!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Finds voll doof dass man sich nicht unterhalten darf wo man will. Im Fahrradladen darf ich ja auch über Autos reden. Wenns zu viel wird seh ichs aber manchmal ein.


 
Aber dafür hat ein gewisser Herr Philipp diesen Thread hier erstellt . Auch wenn ich die beiden nur aus Spaß angeschrieben habe, finde ich das im Forum Regeln schon in Ordnung sind, sonst haben manche Leute keine Lust mehr diese Tehmen zu besuchen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Momentan habe ich das Gefühl das ohnehin nur noch 10-15 Personen sich im CC-Bereich tummeln.

Die wandern scheinbar immer mehr auch Richtung 29er oder Federweg ab...


----------



## BENDERR (3. Dezember 2012)

oder sind alle so viel am trainieren, dass für sonst nix mehr zeit bleibt


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin Benjamin!


Bei dem Wetter eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber dafür hat ein gewisser Herr Philipp diesen Thread hier erstellt . Auch wenn ich die beiden nur aus Spaß angeschrieben habe, finde ich das im Forum Regeln schon in Ordnung sind, sonst haben manche Leute keine Lust mehr diese Tehmen zu besuchen.



Da war ja was... warum redet ihr mich eigentlich nicht mit Meister oder Schöpfer oder etwas in der Art an? Ich bin ja nicht größenwahnsinnig oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Da war ja was... warum redet ihr mich eigentlich nicht mit Meister oder Schöpfer oder etwas in der Art an? Ich bin ja nicht größenwahnsinnig oder so...



Du kannst froh sein wenn ich dich überhaupt noch anspreche!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du kannst froh sein wenn ich dich überhaupt noch anspreche!!!!



Mach dem Kleenen jetzt keene Angst, wa!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich das Gefühl das ohnehin nur noch 10-15 Personen sich im CC-Bereich tummeln.
> 
> Die wandern scheinbar immer mehr auch Richtung 29er oder Federweg ab...


 
Ja, ich meine auch das da vorher mehr los war, ist echt nicht mehr der Fall oder?



BENDERR schrieb:


> oder sind alle so viel am trainieren, dass für sonst nix mehr zeit bleibt


Wenn Jens (ow) das alles unter einen Hut bekommt dann sollten es alle anderen auch schaffen .


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine auch das da vorher mehr los war, ist echt nicht mehr der Fall oder?
> 
> 
> Wenn Jens (ow) das unter einen Hut bekommt dann sollten es alle anderen auch schaffen .



Morgen früh von ca. 08.15 bis ca. 11.00 Uhr ist die nächste Runde in Planung!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2012)

ach ja, da war was mit dem ich auch mal beginnen sollte.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ach ja, da war was mit dem ich auch mal beginnen sollte.



Pennen, arbeiten, essen...?


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen früh von ca. 08.15 bis ca. 11.00 Uhr ist die nächste Runde in Planung!



Ui! Noch zehn km fahren vor der Schicht oder hast du frei?!


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du kannst froh sein wenn ich dich überhaupt noch anspreche!!!!



Hm... bin ich auch. 

wollte ja nur ein paar Regeln aufstellen..

Warum solte ich Angst haben?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ui! Noch zehn km fahren vor der Schicht oder hast du frei?!



Punkte im Winterpokal gibt es für die Dauer und nicht für absolvierte Kilometer!

Morgen Abend ist noch ein Kundentermin von dem ich mit Sicherheit nicht vor 23:30 Uhr zu Hause bin. Da ich mir die Zeit ein wenig einteilen kann reicht es mir dann gegen 12:00 den Arbeitstag zu beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum solte ich Angst haben?



Weil Marcus hier wieder heimlich mitliest!


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

Big Brother.....*schlotter*


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Big Brother.....*schlotter*



Wenn so ein alter Kämpfer kommt!


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo man sieht wer hier drin ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Pennen, arbeiten, essen...?



sport

fully im aufbau
29er wird gerade zerlegt
beim 26er fehlen die bremsen

laufen möchte ich ungern auf asphalt
es wird früh dunkel, und da möchte ich nicht im wald laufen gehen.

bleibt nur hanteln und sonsitges zeugs.
zudem machts bei dem scheiß wetter draußen eh keinen spaß.
tagsüber knapp um 0°C und nachts ruhig ordentlich kalt.
dann bleibt der schnee wenigstens liegen und der matsch ist auch weg.


achja, auf meiner bergauf trainingsstrecke könnte ruhig alle paar meter ne hübsche dame im knappen bikini stehen und mich anfeuern.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sport
> 
> fully im aufbau
> 29er wird gerade zerlegt
> ...



Für letzteres wüsste ich eine bessere Beschäftigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wo man sieht wer hier drin ist.



Klick mal den Oberbegriff "Cross-Country Racing" hier an und dann stehen die derzeit hier aktiven User oben drin.


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wo man sieht wer hier drin ist.


 
Wenn du in's öffentliche Profil eines Users gehst, siehst du unter dem Benutzerbild z.B. Jezt online: liest ein Tehma.......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für letzteres wüsste ich eine bessere Beschäftigung!



Ne Runde Schach?
Großraum-Hallen-Halma?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn du in's öffentliche Profil eines Users gehst, siehst du unter dem Benutzerbild: Jezt Online liest ein Tehma.......



Das wäre mir auf die Schnelle allerdings zu umständlich.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne Runde Schach?
> Großraum-Hallen-Halma?



Was denn wohl sonst!


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Wollt eben sagen der TT steht da auch drin - und schon ist er da! 
Moin Marco!


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sport
> 
> fully im aufbau
> 29er wird gerade zerlegt
> ...



Hast du eindeutig die falsche Strecke.

Gute Nacht Jungs. Ich bin raus.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlhO5_rT_qg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wollt eben sagen der TT steht da auch drin - und schon ist er da!
> Moin Marco!



Ich weiß doch was du brauchst....


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch was du brauchst....



Leder, Peitsche, Fesseln, Handschellen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich Dennis (sellyoursoul) ??  -  Der hat doch mit dem Peitschenthema angefangen...


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

Genau! Der Marco kennt Fetischfotografen der muss in der Szene drin stecken! 
Marco - warum sagen alle Gute Nacht wenn Du kommst?!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Klick mal den Oberbegriff "Cross-Country Racing" hier an und dann stehen die derzeit hier aktiven User oben drin.


 
So kann man aber nicht genau sehen *welches* Thema derjenige liest.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Das wäre mir auf die Schnelle allerdings zu umständlich.


 
Aber dafür ist die Variante genauer .


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Dennis (sellyoursoul) ??  -  Der hat doch mit dem Peitschenthema angefangen...



Von dem habe ich ewig nix mehr gelesen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Genau! Der Marco kennt Fetischfotografen der muss in der Szene drin stecken!
> *Marco - warum sagen alle Gute Nacht wenn Du kommst?!*



DAS gehört HIER nicht hin......


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> DAS gehört HIER nicht hin......



*Was* gehört nicht hier hin?


----------



## cpprelude (3. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Dennis (sellyoursoul) ?? - Der hat doch mit dem Peitschenthema angefangen...


 
Moin Marco, habe ich mich auch mal gefragt und wann seine letzte Aktivität hier war kann man auch nicht sehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Dezember 2012)

Musst´s nochmal lesen, Veikko...



Dusche ist nun frei. Ich bin raus.   ..Akku ist auch leer. 


Tschööööö & schlaft gut, Männers.

PS:
Donnerstag lege ich mal einen Probe-Arbeitstag ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2012)

Hää jetzt fängts doch gerade erst an?!

Bin vom laufen wieder da und widme mich meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung - Essen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

morgen schlafmuetzen!


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Durchgeschlafen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

ja... bis 3:30uhr... dann munteres spielen bis um 5:15uhr dann hab ich meine frau geweckt und bin zur arbeit 

die anbautele fuer den crosser sind in lahr (letzte station vor meiner haustuere) der rahmen war gestern abend in arschaffenburg... wenn ich gleuch hab mach ich morgen frueher schluss und schraub den bock zusammen )))


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


P.S. Mein Epic wird wohl morgen da sein und ich werde es mir schon mal anschauen. Abgeholt wird es aber meines derzeitigen Willens nach am 20. Dezember!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

bist du auf drogen???


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Dennis (sellyoursoul) ??  -  Der hat doch mit dem Peitschenthema angefangen...



Der hat das letzte mal am 17.05. einen Beitrag im Forum Geschrieben!


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Am 20. ist wohl Jens seine Frau nicht zu Hause, da kann er es heimlich aufs Grundstück schleppen um dann später zu behaupten dass es doch ein altes Bike sei und er das schon immer habe!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Am 20. ist wohl Jens seine Frau nicht zu Hause, da kann er es heimlich aufs Grundstück schleppen um dann später zu behaupten dass es doch ein altes Bike sei und er das schon immer habe!



So ähnlich!

Am 19. haben wir nicht so weig weg vom Händler Weihnachtsfeier mit Übernachtung und anschließend hole ich es ab.


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bist du auf drogen???



Wieso?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

das rad freiwillig erst ende dez abholen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

oOOO der rahmen kam heute morgen schon in freiburg an... ich glaub ich mache HEUTE frueher schluss und reduziere die 1,5h training auf 1h + basteln


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2012)

Na dann mal viel Spaß dabei

Morgen erstmal leute


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

ja... und HEUTE muss meine frau zu ihren eltern! kotzt!!! ich hoffe dpd stellt es auch zu den nachbarn :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs

ICh arbeite die ganze woche in genf:kotz:
LEider kein biketraining möglich. Nur bischen lauftraining

HAbe gerade noch bischen teile für das toad geordert. 

Denke mal bis weihnachten ist der winterbock wieder zusammen.

greets


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Dezember 2012)

Mist, Ebayauktion verpasst. 

Gestern lief ein Niner Air9 Scandium in Orange aus. Hätte sich gut als kleiner Bruder gemacht...
Dann hätte das Zoulou dran glauben müssen.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2012)

den gabs auch hier im bikemarkt.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das rad freiwillig erst ende dez abholen?



Ich bin halt diszipliniert genug mir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk zu machen!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> oOOO der rahmen kam heute morgen schon in freiburg an... ich glaub ich mache HEUTE frueher schluss und reduziere die 1,5h training auf 1h + basteln



Hopp Hopp...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den gabs auch hier im bikemarkt.



Vielleicht ist er da ja noch. Bei Ebay kann es ja durchaus sein das der Verkäufer die Auktion selber hochgesteigert hat.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch letztens öfter mal bei ebay versucht was zu bekommen. Im moment schießen die Preise echt durch die Decke


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2012)

wie gesagt ist meine frau net daheim... von daher muss ich hoffen, das sie es bei meinen nachbarn abgeben :/

ok, das DPD paket (der rahmen) kam an


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Das blöde ist wenn ICH was bei ebay verkaufen will gehts nie hoch - aber wenn ich was kaufen will gehts durch die Decke! 
Heute war auch so ein super Tag. Mistwetter und das bissel weiß wurde mit jeder gefahrenen Runde brauner und matschiger so dass ich am Ende nass bis aufn Schlüpper war.
Die Krönung - bei uns im Haus hängt seit Tagen ein Zettel dass heute von 09:00 - 13:00 kein Wasser da ist, wegen Reperatur. Egal dachte ich, bist eh unterwegs. Als ich heim komme ist der Zettel per Edding geändert in von 12:00 - 17:00 Uhr + keine Heizung!
Da ich jedoch immer die Fenster aufreiß wenn ich los mache ist es jetzt drinnen beinah so kalt wie draußen  (Heizung geht ja nicht!) und da ich ausseh wie Sau und auch gar nicht duschen wollte ist es auch nicht so schlimm das JETZT kein Wasser läuft!


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2012)

Sowas is natürlich fatal...

Bemitleiden oder Auslachen?


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Einmal Mitleid bitte!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2012)

Armer Veikko!


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2012)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2012)

Okay ich würde mich auch tierisch aufregen. 
Was will man da machen? Bei den Nachbarn um Wasser betteln oder das gute mit der Kohlensäure nehmen?

Schampusdusche geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2012)

Keine ahnung, kein Wasser is echt kacke......




> Bei den Nachbarn um Wasser betteln



Geht wohl auch schlecht wenn das ganze Haus kein Wasser mehr hat^^


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Keine ahnung, kein Wasser is echt kacke......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt in Dortmund gibts auch nur genau 1 (In Worten: EIN) Haus


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Danke für das Mitleid!
Naja, hatte ja noch ein Eimerchen mit Wasser abgefüllt und da war noch was drin aber soo schön wie duschen ist es nicht.
Und aufregen bringt auch nichts, war ja sicherlich eh wieder keiner Schuld.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich würde schön ins nächste Sportstudio fahren, mir eine Tageskarte holen und nett Wellness machen... Und die Rechnung dann schön dem Vermieter unter die Nase halten!

Grüß Marcus


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Na dass wär auch ne Idee oder ins Hallenbad! 
Moin Marcus!
Waren wir zu laut, haben wir dich geweckt?!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na dass wär auch ne Idee oder ins Hallenbad!
> Moin Marcus!
> Waren wir zu laut, haben wir dich geweckt?!



Matschüberströmt ins Hallenbad 

Da schmeißen sie dich dreckig wie du bist achtkantig raus


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na dass wär auch ne Idee oder ins Hallenbad!
> Moin Marcus!
> Waren wir zu laut, haben wir dich geweckt?!



JA, geweckt...! habe heute frei und in HH ist das Wetter mal wieder nicht so schön. War schon auf der Rolle und konnte mich heute irgendwie nicht motivieren 

Evtl werde ich mir gleich ´ne Sauna gönnen...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> JA, geweckt...! habe heute frei und in HH ist das Wetter mal wieder nicht so schön. War schon auf der Rolle und konnte mich heute irgendwie nicht motivieren
> 
> Evtl werde ich mir gleich ´ne Sauna gönnen...



Sauna ist prima. Hatte ich Sonntag nach dem Rennen auch


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Na ich habe mich motiviert und das Ergebnis ist bekannt!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Dezember 2012)

ich motivier mich auch gleich für ne runde rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich motivier mich auch gleich für ne runde rolle



Gut dass es keine eckige ist.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Dezember 2012)

das stimmt.  dann wär das ding wohl noch lauter..


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das stimmt.  dann wär das ding wohl noch lauter..



Würde dann vermutlich das Niveau meiner Rolle erreichen.


----------



## Junior97 (4. Dezember 2012)

mal einer ne Rolle selber gebaut ? Oder kann wer was über die Rollen von Ebay sagen ?


----------



## BENDERR (4. Dezember 2012)

selber gebaut: nein.
ebay rollen: welche meinst du? ^^

ich hab meine für 60 euronen gebraucht gekauft.. der schalter für die stufe einzustellen klemmt zwar, bzw da stellt nicht mehr viel, aber da die schwerste stufe noch geht, alles palleti. kann ja auch noch am rad schalten.


----------



## Junior97 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hier diese zum Beispiel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rollentraine...ad_Zubehör&hash=item35c19bff6e#ht_2292wt_1139


----------



## BENDERR (4. Dezember 2012)

mhh ich weiß nicht.
ich würde wie schon geschrieben, nach einer gebrauchten von tacx oder so ausschau halten.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Dezember 2012)

Rolle selber bauen? Ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Junior97 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch nicht deshalb habe ich ja gefragt  wobei ein Rollentrainer (3Rollen) am machbarsten wäre denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

WÃ¤re mir zu heikel. Die Dinger bauen ja schon ordentlich Schwung auf und wenn da mal was abrauscht oder so...  hab meine Tacx fÃ¼r 50â¬ auch gebraucht gekauft. WÃ¤re mir der sicherste Weg.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2012)

Jup an Material und Arbeit wird dich das mehr kosten, als die 50 für einen gebrauchten

Naja ich bin jez mal Pennen nacht leute


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens, Moin Männer!


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin. bin schon seit ner Stunde unterwegs auf dem Weg zu unserem zweiten Campus... aber Phytomedizin ist wenigstens spannend.


----------



## unocz (5. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs,


geil schon mittwoch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

ich habe fertig... 

ach ja morgen!


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Foto!


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin. bin schon seit ner Stunde unterwegs auf dem Weg zu unserem zweiten Campus... aber Phytomedizin ist wenigstens spannend.



Was studierst du eigentlich Philipp - Floristik?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

musste allerdings noch bissel "verschandelt" werden


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2012)

Sieht doch nicht übel aus. 
Ist das erste mal dass ich so ein Bike mit Disc sehe! 
BB 7?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

vorne ja, hitnen noch bb5. aber die fliegt! mit der bb7 vorne hab ich schon (gewollt) nen nosewheele gemacht. die bb5 hinten macht gar nix!


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2012)

Die 7er hatte ich auch schon mal an nem SSP die war nicht übel.


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Vorne Nabendynamo? Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

moin zusammen @Phillip
was ist das phytomedizin...schlangenbeschwörertechnik????
 @Sascha
sieht ned übel aus...aber die bleche...im alter wird man zur tussi...

grüsse aus genf...dem arabien der schweiz


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

hat nix mit tussi zu tuen. aber bringt nix, wenn ich hier den dicken markiere und dann 2 wochen flach liege. das heb ich mir fuer die rennen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2012)

Moooin!

 @nopain-nogain

Das One One sieht echt geil aus


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Habb das Schutzblechbild erst jetzt gesehen. Schmale Rennradbleche sähen bestimmt besser aus.

Phytomedizin ist Pflanzenschutz also die Behandlung von Pflanzen mit Viren, Bakterien und anderen Schädlingen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

die schmalen die ich auf dem rennrad hab gehen nur bis 32mm... aber ich mach ein 40mm dirtboard fuer unters unterrohr und ein schmalen 40mm spoiler bestellt.
ich brauch das zeug halt. ich fahre ja mit dem rad fast jeden tag zurarbeit und der wettergott ist net immer gnaedig. zumal es auch im training angenehmner ist, wenn man net 3h von oben UND unten vollgeworfen wird... 

ABER: NUR im training!


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2012)

> Phytomedizin ist Pflanzenschutz also die Behandlung von Pflanzen mit Viren, Bakterien und anderen Schädlingen



Was es net alles gibt!, wieder was gelernt


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Hab nichts gegen Schutzbleche. Die fürs Rennrad gefallen mir richtig gut. deine Lampe ist auch was feines.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

mal sehen, wie es mit dem schmalern zeug aussieht... 

jaja, die e3tripple ist halt der burner!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2012)

Der SSP Crosser kommt gut.

BB7 ist viel bessser als BB5? Dann ist für mich klar was ich kaufe


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

also die bb5 macht gar nix, mit der bb7 schaffee ich nosewheelies... und ich wuerde mal sagen, das ich beide gleich gut/schlecht eingestellt habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also die bb5 macht gar nix, mit der bb7 schaffee ich nosewheelies... und ich wuerde mal sagen, das ich beide gleich gut/schlecht eingestellt habe.




Das traue ich dir auch gerade noch zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Dezember 2012)

sooo, in 5 min frei! 
dann "schnell" nach hause und aufs rad


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der SSP Crosser kommt gut.
> 
> BB7 ist viel bessser als BB5? Dann ist für mich klar was ich kaufe



natürlich keine von beiden, sondern die bb7 road sl.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2012)

RoadSL?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

silbern und mit titanschrauben... ich hab die mtb version, da die tektro rl520 mtb uebersetzung haben (die mtb sind auch schon schwarz)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2012)

_Tach.....!_

Heute Urlaub.

Morgen auch, aber da möchte ich mal einen ganzen Tag schnuppern beim _vielleicht_ neuen Arbeitgeber...


Irgendwie müsste ich ja auf´s Bike, aber ich hab´null Böcke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällt der Crosser auch gut. 

Ich liebäugele ja ständig noch mit einem Inbred.....tzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

mach den schritt wenns dir gefällt. Manchmal braucht man sowas um wieder in die gänge zu kommen. 

Vor 7 jahren hatte ich auch mal null bock auf alles. Stelle intern beim bund gewechselt und nach bern gegangen. Das beste was mir passieren konnte. 

Bin nun seit 7 jahren mehr oder weniger zufrieden dort wo ich arbeite. Jeden tag neue herausforderungen.

Dann macht auch das biken und der rest weider spass.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

also wenn mir der job den spass am biken versauen wuerde...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

hier ist bischen die crossermania ausgebrochen...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also wenn mir der job den spass am biken versauen wuerde...




Bei mir wars einfach so. Den ganzen tag scheizz arbeit und stress. Und wenn man dann nach hause gekommen ist keine lust noch aufs bike zu gehen...
Dazu kommt noch, dass man die schlechte laune ev noch nach hause nimmt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

da lob ich es mir mit dem rad zur arbeit zu fahren... da hab ich midnestens mal die 15km heim (oder nen umweg) um ab zu schalten 

und crosser? hab ich schon lange vor... aber weniger wegen rennen und so, einfach weil man damit im winter besser trainieren kann


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mach den schritt wenns dir gefällt. Manchmal braucht man sowas um wieder in die gänge zu kommen.
> 
> Vor 7 jahren hatte ich auch mal null bock auf alles. Stelle intern beim bund gewechselt und nach bern gegangen. Das beste was mir passieren konnte.
> 
> ...



Hast ja eignetlich Recht, Jens.

Blöde, jetzt haben wir 2 neues VWs´hier. Wenn ich von VW weg gehe, müsste ich die Autos immer aus der Hand geben. _Das mag ich ja gar nicht!!_
Ersten wegen der Garantie, zweitens wegen nicht passender Testersoftware und fehlender Diagnosemöglichkeiten.
Das kann mich auch einen Batzen Geld kosten.....

Sind diverse Kleinigkeiten...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also wenn mir der job den spass am biken versauen wuerde...




Glaub mir Sascha, bisher war Biken mein Ausgleich und hat mich seelisch regeneriert/resetet, aber irgendwann ist keine Kraft mehr für´s Bike da.
Eigentlich für gar nichts mehr...
Glaub´s mir. Hätte es vorher auch nie gedacht.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

Marco aber genau dann sollte man etwas unternehmen...auch wenns bischen ins geld geht.

Da verzichte ich lieber auf bischen geld und es geht mir gut dafür.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

richtig! dann ist es net der richtige job.
ich geb es ja zu: mir macht meienr spass. anspruchsvoll, viel mathematik... aber macht spass.
und abends dann noch ne runde aufs rad um das hirn frei zu ballern ...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast ja eignetlich Recht, Jens.
> 
> Blöde, jetzt haben wir 2 neues VWs´hier. Wenn ich von VW weg gehe, müsste ich die Autos immer aus der Hand geben. _Das mag ich ja gar nicht!!_
> Ersten wegen der Garantie, zweitens wegen nicht passender Testersoftware und fehlender Diagnosemöglichkeiten.
> ...



Moin Jungs....

wie oft geht so ein Neuwagen in den Service und wie oft beklagst Du dich über deine Arbeit... Das Verhältnis muss stimmen und ich glaube so eine Karre sollte kein Grund sein, einen neuen und evtl besseren Job nicht zu machen! 

Mach morgen deinen Probetag und danach bist du schlauer... 

"Wer etwas will, suchte Wege. Wer etwas nicht will, sucht Gründe."


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> richtig! dann ist es net der richtige job.
> ich geb es ja zu: mir macht meienr spass. anspruchsvoll, viel mathematik... aber macht spass.
> und abends dann noch ne runde aufs rad um das hirn frei zu ballern ...




genauso gehts mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs....
> 
> wie oft geht so ein Neuwagen in den Service und wie oft beklagst Du dich über deine Arbeit... Das Verhältnis muss stimmen und ich glaube so eine Karre sollte kein Grund sein, einen neuen und evtl besseren Job nicht zu machen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus. 



*"Wer etwas will, sucht Wege. Wer etwas nicht will, sucht Gründe."

*

Der ist richtig, richtig gut!


----------



## Junior97 (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin,

was die Jobsache angeht, jetzt weis ich endgültig warum ich mir Bike-Urlaube und Vereinsfahrten durch Praktika versaut habe  
Und zur BB7 mit Koolstop Belägen kommt die Locker an ne Elixir7 ran welche frisch entlüftet ist  Super Bremse das Ding


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2012)

wenn jemand günstig ne R1 möchte im bikemarkt verkauft man sie jetzt günstig. Mit originalbremsleitungslänge.

Klar, nicht die aktuellste aber R1 ist immer gut.


----------



## Junior97 (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist echt ein guter Preis  Wird wohl noch vom Rose SSV über sein


----------



## BENDERR (5. Dezember 2012)

langsam scheint meine form wieder halbwegs vernünftig zu sein.. muss mich schon garnicht mehr soo viel quälen wie noch vor 2-3 wochen 

bin mal auf den leistungstest gespannt in 1,5 wochen 
macht hier eigntl sonst noch jmd regelmäßig leistungstests?


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Um regelmäßig Leistungstests zu machen hätte ich vielleicht doch etwas mit Sport studieren sollen. Aber ging ja leider nicht. Interessant wäre es aber schon.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

In Hamburg ist der Winter angekommen....

Auf der schönen Tour eben habe ich an der Elbe den schönsten Sonnenuntergang gesehen und dann fing es an zu schneien.

Ich muss mir irgend etwas für meine Füsse einfallen lassen. Entweder neue Winterschuhe oder beheizte Sohlen...


----------



## BENDERR (5. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Um regelmäßig Leistungstests zu machen hätte ich vielleicht doch etwas mit Sport studieren sollen. Aber ging ja leider nicht. Interessant wäre es aber schon.



warum? kann man doch auch fernab von der uni machen lassen.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Foto!



Ich auch, ....fast!

Edit

Falschen Post zitiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vorne ja, hitnen noch bb5. aber die fliegt! mit der bb7 vorne hab ich schon (gewollt) nen nosewheele gemacht. die bb5 hinten macht gar nix!



Geiles Bike und die BB7 ist schon super!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Habb das Schutzblechbild erst jetzt gesehen. Schmale Rennradbleche sähen bestimmt besser aus.
> 
> Phytomedizin ist Pflanzenschutz also die Behandlung von Pflanzen mit Viren, Bakterien und anderen Schädlingen.



Erwürgt also quasi die Schädlinge!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

ich hab gerade die belaege angeschliffen. jetzt funzt es! und die bremse kam frisch aus der verpackung... komsich... egal morgen teste ich dann mal die 36/16... mal sehen ob es mir reicht mit 100rpm auf 30km/h zu kommen...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mach den schritt wenns dir gefällt. Manchmal braucht man sowas um wieder in die gänge zu kommen.
> 
> Vor 7 jahren hatte ich auch mal null bock auf alles. Stelle intern beim bund gewechselt und nach bern gegangen. Das beste was mir passieren konnte.
> 
> ...



Das versuche ich ihm auch schon ein paar Tage zu vermitteln!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

also teufel... nach dem was du zu deiner aktuellen lage erzaehlts... was haelt dich da? leicht masochistisch veranlagt? ok, das sind wir hier ja alle...


----------



## BENDERR (5. Dezember 2012)

war eben unterwegs fÃ¼r meine freundin was zu nikolaus kaufen ..
komm an der sport-abteilung vorbei.. vaude klickschuhe von 130â¬ auf 90â¬ reduziert .. dann gibts im mom noch ne 20% aktion = 71â¬ !!! 

da ich eh nach neuen fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste saison geschaut hab, dann direkt mal mitgenommen 







jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen, wie ich es schaffe, die erst nÃ¤chste saison anzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> richtig! dann ist es net der richtige job.
> ich geb es ja zu: mir macht meienr spass. anspruchsvoll, viel mathematik... aber macht spass.
> und abends dann noch ne runde aufs rad um das hirn frei zu ballern ...



Geht mir genauso, wenn mein Chef noch anders drauf wäre würde ich den Job als perfekt bezeichnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

nice!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja das gemeine, mein cheff ist auch noch ok  und mit dem cheff cheff flieg ich demnaechst nach taiwan zu kunden


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs....
> 
> wie oft geht so ein Neuwagen in den Service und wie oft beklagst Du dich über deine Arbeit... Das Verhältnis muss stimmen und ich glaube so eine Karre sollte kein Grund sein, einen neuen und evtl besseren Job nicht zu machen!
> 
> ...



Boah, der Marcus ist ja sogar Philosoph!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das ist ja das gemeine, mein cheff ist auch noch ok  und mit dem cheff cheff flieg ich demnaechst nach taiwan zu kunden



In der Begleitung könnte ich da problemlos Verzicht ausüben!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

1-0!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Boah, der Marcus ist ja sogar Philosoph!



Den Spruch hat mir mal eine Freundin an den Kopp geschmissen...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Den Spruch hat mir mal eine Freundin an den Kopp geschmissen...



Mach Dir keine Gedanken, ich hab keine Titten!

Hier mal Foddos:


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal gerne ein Bild von deinem kompletten Fuhrpark sehen...

Geiles Teil!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne ein Bild von deinem kompletten Fuhrpark sehen...
> 
> Geiles Teil!!!



Owei,

die müßte ich wohl alle im Garten austellen und dann vom Balkon aus fotografieren.

Danke
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Owei,
> 
> die müßte ich wohl alle im Garten austellen und dann vom Balkon aus fotografieren.
> 
> ...



Da hilft ein Weitwinkel... So ein nettes Panoramabild aus Jens Garten könnte mir gefallen

Das Spiel ziiiiieht sich aber ganz schön. 

Ich bin heute böse und gönne mir ein paar Weizen


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

2-0!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

3-0!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

Der Typ ist ein Meter und macht ein Kopfballtor... 3:0


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ein Meter und macht ein Kopfballtor... 3:0



Bei einem solch dämlichen Stellungsspiel des Verteidigers muss so etwas auch bestraft werden!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

Das Spiel rockt nicht so wie diese Mukke...

https://soundcloud.com/falscherhase/falscher-hase-at-bad-boys-club


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das Spiel rockt nicht so wie diese Mukke...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/falscherhase/falscher-hase-at-bad-boys-club



Bei "Falscher Hase" muß ich immer an einen "Mettigel" denken!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

4-0! :d


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei "Falscher Hase" muß ich immer an einen "Mettigel" denken!



Die Muse ist bestimmt kein Mettigel  Zum Biken genau richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin alle zusammen. Schickes Rad Jens .


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin Cihan...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

Wo steckt eigentlich der 2-Tagesurlauber? Sitzt der vor Aufregung wegen des morgigen Probearbeitens den ganzen Abend auf dem Klo?


----------



## cpprelude (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Cihan...


 
Moin Marcus, alles gut? Was machen die Pfunde?


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marcus, alles gut? Was machen die Pfunde?



Fallen... 10!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Fallen... 10!



Mann, geht das schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marcus, alles gut? Was machen die Pfunde?



Tach Cihan,

ich bin auch noch da!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mann, geht das schnell!



Bin selber erschrocken und habe mir eigentlich kleinere Ziele gesetzt. Jetzt ist die sub 100 das nächste Ziel


----------



## cpprelude (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach Cihan,
> 
> ich bin auch noch da!


 
War da was ? Ach du bist es, du bist auf meiner Ignoreliste.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> War da was ? Ach du bist es, du bist auf meiner Ignoreliste.



Ach so, und ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## cpprelude (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach so, und ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht.


 
Bist du wirklich drauf reingefallen?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bin selber erschrocken und habe mir eigentlich kleinere Ziele gesetzt. Jetzt ist die sub 100 das nächste Ziel



Ich muss da auch mal wieder konsequenter werden das ich auch mal wieder weiter runter komme.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Bist du wirklich drauf reingefallen?



Nö, mein Spruch galt nicht den Smileys unten im Post!


----------



## cpprelude (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Fallen... 10!


 
Marcus:  



ohneworte schrieb:


> Mann, geht das schnell!


 
Ging wirklich schnell.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe so viel auf der Waage gehabt, das musste schnell gehen!!!

Wenn ich 20kg abnehme, habe ich immer noch zu viel


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe so viel auf der Waage gehabt, das musste schnell gehen!!!
> 
> Wenn ich 20kg abnehme, habe ich immer noch zu viel



Bei mir sind es zur Zeit 12 weniger als im Januar und noch genauso viel die noch runter müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es zur Zeit 12 weniger als im Januar und noch genauso viel die noch runter müssen!




Das ist doch ein toller Erfolg   Was macht dein Puls?

Ich möchte auf 85-90 Kg


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2012)

mensch marcus, du und deine bilder.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mensch marcus, du und deine bilder.



 mal sehen, wie lange das drin ist...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein toller Erfolg   Was macht dein Puls?
> 
> Ich möchte auf 85-90 Kg



Ich bekomme zur Zeit nur erhöhten Puls und Bluthochdruck wenn ich an meinen Chef denke!

Ansonsten sind die 85 Kg auch ein Ziel bei den 183cm die in meinem Personalausweis stehen.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bekomme zur Zeit nur erhöhten Puls und Bluthochdruck wenn ich an meinen Chef denke!
> 
> Ansonsten sind die 85 Kg auch ein Ziel bei den 183cm die in meinem Personalausweis stehen.



Mein Perso sagt 178 cm und blaue Augen...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mein Perso sagt 178 cm und blaue Augen...



Mit letzterem kann ich auch dienen!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2012)

interessante HELLA werbung da auf der hand.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> interessante HELLA werbung da auf der hand.



Wellcome to HELLa


----------



## zuki (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Ich würde euch ja gern was in die Schuhe schieben....


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich würde euch ja gern was in die Schuhe schieben....



Im Gegensatz zu jemanden über den ich mich gestern bereits ausgelassen habe wäre das ja sogar lieb gemeint!


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja auch lieb!!!! 
Moin Jens und Rest

P.S. Meinst deinen Chef?


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs
heute das zweitletzte mal in diesem jahr in genf...zum glück. ICh brauch jetzt bald mal nen bike zu sehen sonst werd ich stinkig...

go for marco!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

servus!


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin.
 @ marco: Viel Erfolg und Spaß auf Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. Dezember 2012)

moin,

und schon donnerstag!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> und schon donnerstag!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2012)

morgen! ist echt der hammer. die bb5 funzt nun so gut wie die bb7. das lag echt an den verschmierten orgninal belaegen... egal: 47euro gespahrt


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Na ist doch super. Ist ja auch nur etwas Mechanik. Was soll da eigentlich nicht funktionieren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2012)

ich hab es auch net verstehen wollen. aber wie gesagt, die bremse war ungefahren udn voellig versifft. egal jetzt tut sie was sie soll.


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2012)

Mooooin!


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

und wieder mal ein bild gelöscht worden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2012)

welches?


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Vom Marcus das Hella Bild.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Ich seh den HellA Mann noch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich net Komisch, die sollten einfach sonderregeln für unseren Fred zulassen


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

gibts ja gar nicht...


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

oh man, oh man!! 
heut morgen wollt ich zur uni.. da kommt uns ein streuwagen auf unserer spur entgegengerutscht und knuppt unser auto 

jetzt behauptet der fahrer auch noch wir wären IHM reingefahren etc. pp..
es is echt unfassbar!!


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Wie doof ist der denn? Was hat die Polizei gesagt?


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

nich viel. die herren in grün kamen erst nach 45 min.
da lief dann irgendwie alles drunter und drüber.. weder meine mutter, noch ich hatten bisher nen unfall und wussten nicht was zu tun ist und der fahrer vom LKW ging natürlich direkt in die offensive als die polizei kam.. konnte dann auch nur noch sagen, dass er mist verzapft und seine darstellung so nicht richtig ist. 
gott sei dank war hinter uns ein weiteres auto, der das ganze gesehen hat und seine visitenkarte hinterlassen hat, falls zeugen gebraucht werden.
der polizist hat allerdings irgendwie nichts richtig aufgenommen und keine ahnung.. wir bekommen jetzt irgendwie post von der polizei und wenns blöd läuft kommt das ganze dann vor gericht 

is zwar keinem was passiert und am auto is auch nicht viel, aber ärgerlich das dass jetzt wahrscheinlich so in stress ausartet..


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber echt komisch. Eigentlich sollte die Polizisten doch ne Ahnung haben wie man da vorgeht und zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis kommt. Euch jetzt so unwissend stehen zu lassen ist nicht sehr nett. Was steht denn im Unfallbericht? Wer hat denn da den Unfall verursacht?


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube es gibt keinen unfallbericht.. jedenfalls hat der polizist nicht viel aufgeschrieben und zur schuldfrage meinte er nur, dass er das jetzt nicht klären könne 
aber in der hektik vergisst man vieles ja auch.. bzw wenn man noch nie nen unfall hatte weiß man auch nicht auf was es ankommt..
naja. mal abwarten was noch passiert.. kann jetzt ja eh nix mehr dran ändern.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

hast die visitenkarte aber dem polizisten abgegeben. Damit er den unbekannten als zeuge befragen kann???

Natürlich noch abgeschrieben und bei dir behalten??

Ansonsten polizei anrufen nachfragen und die karte abgeben und darauf hinweisen, dass er den als zuege befragen muss.

Wenn er es nicht macht notieren und gegebnfalls wenn das urteil da ist vor dem richter nochmals darlegen. 

Den unbekannten anrufen und darauf hinweisen, dass er ev noch ein tel bekommt, damit er den hergang nicht vergisst.

Bin da bischen vom fach...


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

ja, die visitenkarte hat der polizist.
wir haben nur den namen und die firma wo er arbeitet. sollte ja reichen.
dann muss ich nur mal versuchen den mann zu erreichen, um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, dass er sehr wahrscheinlich noch befragt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

jep das wäre gut. Dann kann er sich auch darauf vorbereiten. Wenn alles glatt läuft bfür euch muss erübrigt sich der rest. Ansosnten muss man da schon schauen, weil die von der stadt ja mal gerne zusammenhalten.

Einfach nicht locker lassen wenns soweit ist und auf den zeugen hinweisen bis was geht. das ist sehr wichtig. Sonst übertölpeln sie euch...


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2012)

Na dann mal viel Glück...


Sagt mal leute was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Ketten?
Bin bis jetzt immer Wippermann gefahren, aber iwe schaltet die auf der FSA Kurbel net so prall...

Ist die X10SL ratsam für jemanden, der alles Putt bekommt?


----------



## zuki (6. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sagt mal leute was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Ketten?
> Bin bis jetzt immer Wippermann gefahren, aber iwe schaltet die auf der FSA Kurbel net so prall...



Connex fand ich auch immer sympathisch, aber beim Test hatten die Ketten einen sehr starken Verschleiß. Die besten Testergebnisse hatten immer noch die Shimano Ketten. SRAM war auch nicht so gut in der Haltbarkeit, aber noch besser als die Wippermann Kette.


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin jetzt bei DuraAce gelandet und zufrieden.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

Fand die Wippermann auch immer ganz gut. hab jetzt aber auch welche von KMC da die im Angebot waren.


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin immer SLX Ketten gefahren. Jetzt ists eine XT und die ist auch unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

DuraAce oder XT. Immer was gerade günstig zu bekommen ist.
Hält recht gut bei mir. Nie probleme


----------



## zuki (6. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> DuraAce oder XT. Immer was gerade günstig zu bekommen ist.
> Hält recht gut bei mir. Nie probleme



Das Gleiche hier.


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr momentan SRAM ketten.. auch ohne probleme.
 @Jens (doc) 
danke für deine hinweise


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2012)

xt/ultegra ketten. nur am crosser nun 1fach sram.
ach ja: in 30min geh ich aufs rad... mal die neue uebersetzung im gelaende testen


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

und ich sitz mir den arsch platt in genf..mags euch aber gönnen.

Keine ursache für die tips. Man hilft wo man kann


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch lieb!!!!
> Moin Jens und Rest
> 
> P.S. Meinst deinen Chef?



Selbstredend! Der rudert Heute auch schon kräftig zurück.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na ist doch super. Ist ja auch nur etwas Mechanik. Was soll da eigentlich nicht funktionieren?



Das ist für Sascha zu oldschool!


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2012)

mmh dann werde ich denke ich mal zu Shimano greifen...Die Dura Ace sieht ja auch ganz sympatisch aus. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Vom Marcus das Hella Bild.



Bei mir ist es auch weg!

Hallo Marcus,

hast Du dafür eine Verwarnung oder sogar Punkte bekommen?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

Heute hab ich mich beim Laufen doch mal ein bissel angestrengt 
41:27min  - 10km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

vl solltest du die sportart wechseln!?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> vl solltest du die sportart wechseln!?



Ist leider erschreckend wie gut das mit dem Laufen klappt


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

ich muss irgendwann mal testen wie schnell ich auf 10km bin.. ich fürchte ja eher langsam 
momentan lauf ich 11 km / stunde bei GA1.. aber ich nehm an, das wird so 50 min für 10km bei höherem tempo sein..


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2012)

> > Zitat von InoX<br />
> > Na ist doch super. Ist ja auch nur etwas Mechanik. Was soll da eigentlich nicht funktionieren?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du wuesstest wie oldschool ich bin! Ich bin schon rennen gefahren, da war in kirchzarten wm!

Ach ja: singlespeed crosser ist in meinen bergen schwachfug ich war nur am ochsen! Hab wieder 40/16 fuers flachland gekettet
Know your limits!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich muss irgendwann mal testen wie schnell ich auf 10km bin.. ich fürchte ja eher langsam
> momentan lauf ich 11 km / stunde bei GA1.. aber ich nehm an, das wird so 50 min für 10km bei höherem tempo sein..



Ja wenn ich mit nem kollegen unterwegs bin ist eigentlich 5min/km Standard. Dann so bei 140bpm

Heute dagegen 180bpm im Schnitt


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

ohjeh.. meine pulswerte sind VIEL! höher.. GA1 geht bei mir schon bis 175


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

Das muss aber nichts heißen! 
Bei mir ist zum Beispiel bei 196bpm Ende (da bin ich dann fast vom Rad gefallen).


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

ja, das weiß ich ja 
aber ich finds schon immer wieder krass, dass manche mit 130 puls rumfahren wenn ich bei 160 bin


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja, das weiß ich ja
> aber ich finds schon immer wieder krass, dass manche mit 130 puls rumfahren wenn ich bei 160 bin



Wichtiger ist doch eher "was rauskommt" 

Ich finds auch immer witzig wie der Puls bei den Abfahrten in den Keller geht. Oben 190 und nach ein paar Höhenmetern schon wieder auf 120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2012)

Krass is auch, wie der sich bei Aufregung verhält, so im Startblock zum beispiel


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2012)

Krass ist wahrscheinlich auch mein Puls gleich auf der Party


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Krass ist wahrscheinlich auch mein Puls gleich auf der Party



Wodka/Red Bull!


----------



## unocz (6. Dezember 2012)

nabend jungs,

jens ich probier dich gerade anzurufen............wo steckste denn ???


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend jungs,
> 
> jens ich probier dich gerade anzurufen............wo steckste denn ???



Meinst Du mich? Ich bin zu Hause!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch weg!
> 
> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> hast Du dafür eine Verwarnung oder sogar Punkte bekommen?



Gesperrt ist Marcus zumindestens nicht worden. Er ist irgendwo im Forum unterwegs.

Nur der Marco ist nach dem Probearbeiten verschwunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht musste er heute mal wirklich arbeiten und ist nun doll müde?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht musste er heute mal wirklich arbeiten und ist nun doll müde?



Dann wird's wohl nichts mit einem neuen Job für ihn!

Jungs, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Eines dieser beiden abgebildeten Bikes soll ja weg. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welches:







Unabhängig von der Ausstattung (kann ja individuell hin- und hergeschraubt werden) bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das grüne oder das orange behalten soll.

Welches ist die optisch bessere Wahl in Euren Augen?


----------



## BENDERR (6. Dezember 2012)

also grün soll nächstes jahr DIE trendfarbe werden


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch das Gladbach Bike behalten. Zumal da auch ne Bank mit dabei ist, was ich besser finde als nen großen Stein!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich würde auch das Gladbach Bike behalten. Zumal da auch ne Bank mit dabei ist, was ich besser finde als nen großen Stein!



Wenn das nach Gewicht abgerechnet wird ist der Stein aber mehr wert!


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn das nach Gewicht abgerechnet wird ist der Stein aber mehr wert!



Dann aber nur an Selbstabholer!!! 
Sag mal wieviel beinah identische (Einsatzzweck betreffend) Bikes hast du denn?
Ist dass nicht Quatsch oder waren dass dann jedesmal Schnäppchen?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann aber nur an Selbstabholer!!!
> Sag mal wieviel beinah identische (Einsatzzweck betreffend) Bikes hast du denn?
> Ist dass nicht Quatsch oder waren dass dann jedesmal Schnäppchen?



Mehrerere.... und ja!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2012)

verkauf beide, weil du sie nimmer brauchst. Sowas fährt heute niemand mehr...gibt ja auch 29er mit federweg.

Im ernst, warum eines behalten??? BEide weg und ein schönes 29er neu aufbaun oder das geld für ferien in der schweiz verwenden...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> verkauf beide, weil du sie nimmer brauchst. Sowas fährt heute niemand mehr...gibt ja auch 29er mit federweg.
> 
> Im ernst, warum eines behalten??? BEide weg und ein schönes 29er neu aufbaun oder das geld für ferien in der schweiz verwenden...



Moin Jens,

das hier:




oder das hier:




vielleicht dütt hier:




oder auch das:




Wozu sollte ich mir zusätzlich noch ein weiteres 29er aufbauen? Und den Bikeurlaub in der CH könnte ich mir auch ohne den Verkauf auch nur eines der Bikes leisten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Jungs.

Waren gerade noch Essen im Gasthaus.

Probearbeit lief gut. Die Jungs sind soweit alle ok.
Nuuuur die Werkstatt ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.  
Aber die Chefs wollen mich.
Habe Bedenkzeit bis nach der OP.

 @Kette

Klare Empfehlung  - die DA7901 !!!  Die verbesserte 7900.



 @bikeverkauf Jens

Ich würde beide verkaufen. Bin ganz der Meinung von Jens ( Doktore).



So, duschen und in die Falle. Morgen früh ist OP-Besprechung..

Schau nach dem Duschen nochmal kurz vorbei, aber vorerst gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs.
> 
> Waren gerade noch Essen im Gasthaus.
> 
> ...



Beide zu verkaufen wäre aber aus politischen Gründen nicht immer ganz einfach...

Gute N8


----------



## cpprelude (7. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann wird's wohl nichts mit einem neuen Job für ihn!
> 
> Jungs, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Eines dieser beiden abgebildeten Bikes soll ja weg. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher welches:
> 
> ...


 
nabend

Wenn du dich von einem der beiden trennen willst dann würde ich das grüne veraufen. Vorher würde ich von dem grünen den Sattel (Nachteil wäre allerdings das der orange Sattel zum grünen Rahmen nicht passt, umgekehrt aber ja) an's orange bauen, die Xtr Kurbel (schade das die Xtr Kurbel nicht komplett schwarz ist denn schwarz passt gut zum orangenen), den Kettenstrebenschutz und und alles andere was besser ist. Ist der Fox Dämpfer besser als der Rock Shox? Wenn ja dann bräuchtest du den nicht umbauen.


----------



## cpprelude (7. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Marco, Probearbeit war also gut ja? Ne Entscheidung kannst du nach so kurzer zeit nicht fällen oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi Cihan.

Nur ein kurzer Besuch...

Wollte nur GN8 sagen. Bin übersättigt und übermüdet....

VG  Maggo


----------



## cpprelude (7. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Cihan.
> 
> Nur ein kurzer Besuch...
> 
> ...


 
Na denn GN8.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> Wenn du dich von einem der beiden trennen willst dann würde ich das grüne veraufen. Vorher würde ich von dem grünen den Sattel (Nachteil wäre allerdings das der orange Sattel zum grünen Rahmen nicht passt, umgekehrt aber ja) an's orange bauen, die Xtr Kurbel (schade das die Xtr Kurbel nicht komplett schwarz ist denn schwarz passt gut zum orangenen), den Kettenstrebenschutz und und alles andere was besser ist. Ist der Fox Dämpfer besser als der Rock Shox? Wenn ja dann bräuchtest du den nicht umbauen.



Das wird so geschraubt das technisch das Beste übrig bleibt.

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2012)

beide weg!


----------



## unocz (7. Dezember 2012)

verkauf das orange, weil .....

moin zusammen und ja es freitag


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin Mädels,
ich sitze schon in der uni und die fängt an zu labern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2012)

moin alle

also jens beide weg. Politik hin oder her...


----------



## maddda (7. Dezember 2012)

Mooin


So hier is der angesagte Schneesturm jez schon losgegangen, aber ich hab heute Frei und gut was zu schrauben


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier gehts noch schoenes wetter aber -4 grad. Heute morgen waren es -6. Da ist mir der hintere bremszug eingefrohren 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

@ohneworte: Ich würde eins der Xtr Schaltwerke nehmen. Könntest auch ein silbernes Xt im Wechsel mit Wertausgleich kriegen. Die schwarze XT Kurbel wäre auch fein. Auch im Wechsel gegen eine silberne


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs 

Schwarzer Kaffee.

Schneesturm? Japs auch in Dortmund, mal schauen da kann ich am Möhnesee später sicher Schneefräse spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (7. Dezember 2012)

man man man.. hier machts auch seit gut 1,5h stunden runter..
das geile is, hier geht dann ja garnichts mehr.
die schüler haben früher frei bekommen, weil die busse nur noch bis 12 uhr fahren!? 
die bahn hat schon 10-15 min verspätung und autos sind auch kaum noch welche auf den straßen


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Ihr seid ein sehr guter Wetterbericht für mich. Morgen oder am Sonntag schneits dann wieder hier ordentlich. noch ist hier strahlend blauer Himmel.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich will aber noch zum Möhnesee?!

Da spackt die (Euro)-bahn gerne aber rum. Und von Vattern holen lassen ist bei so vielen Deppen auf er Bahn auch nicht pralle.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2012)

ich weis, warum ich heute morgen den crosser und NICHT das auto genommen hab


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier gehts noch schoenes wetter aber -4 grad. Heute morgen waren es -6. Da ist mir der hintere bremszug eingefrohren
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Das ist natürlich der Nachteil an der mech. Bremse!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> Schwarzer Kaffee.
> 
> Schneesturm? Japs auch in Dortmund, mal schauen da kann ich am Möhnesee später sicher Schneefräse spielen



Hier scheint die Sonne bei ca. 1 Grad Plus und bisher (fast) kein Schnee!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin alle
> 
> also jens beide weg. Politik hin oder her...



Hm,

ich könnte natürlich auch beide verkaufen und das aktuelle hier 


mir für die politischen Zwänge bis kommenden Herbst leihweise in den Keller stellen!


----------



## Junior97 (7. Dezember 2012)

Verkauf beide  behalte die 29" und noch nen Enduro  @Kette ich fahre nur noch Connex die verschleißen zwar schneller aber reißen auch nicht so schnell


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

versteh ich nicht, mir ist noch nie ne Kette gerissen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht, mir ist noch nie ne Kette gerissen...



Mir schon, war schlampig vernietet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss aber gestehen dass ich bei einer kette mal ein offenes Schloss entdeckt habe. da habe ich den es also noch abwenden können.


----------



## maddda (7. Dezember 2012)

Diese Saison bei mir schon 2mal.

Einmal Schaltwerk gerissen, einmal Kette verbogen


Insgesamt isses mir schon gut 5mal passiert, sogar einmal im Rennen....


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2012)

Mir sind bei Connex auch schon mal die Außenlaschen am Niet gebrochen und eine Außenlasche gerissen.
Habs bemerkt als das Putztuch in der Kette hängen blieb.
Hab die dann bei einem Event dabei gehabt und wurde kostenlos von einem Wippermann-Mech gegen ein höherwertiges Modell getauscht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2012)

Spiele gerade mit meinem neuen nexus7 rum... Sent cool! Brauch rich nach Taiwan schon kein notebook mit nehmen 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Dezember 2012)

Abend Jungs,

Mann, mann, mann, ein paar Tage voll absorbiert und schon blutet man hier doppelt... Seitenweise Nachsitzen..

Der Trip nach England war der Hammer, kann ich jedem Fussball-Addict empfehlen, vor allem, wenn man die Anfield Road rocken und fast gewinnen kann. Nur die Damen sind zum Abwinken; dick, schlecht angezogen oder beides in Kombination...

Nun also zur Nacharbeit:
 @Sascha: das Single-Speed ist der Hammer, auf jeden Fall vor den Anpassungen.

  @Phytomedizin: der Begriff wird auch in der Medizin gebraucht und bezeichnet Heilmittel, welche aus Pflanzen hergestellt werden. 

 @rolle: hat jemand schon dasselbe Problem? Meine Rolle klemmt die Schnellspannerachse. Mittlerweilen haben aber fast alle Bikes Steckachsen... Was macht ihr da? 

 @Kalte Füsse; ich war bis letzten Winter immer mit "Sealskinz" Socken und GoreTex Socke drüber unterwegs, das ganze in alten ausgelatschten Schuhen. Ging nicht schlecht. Aber gute Winterschuhe ersetzt es nicht. 

 @Shaqiri: der kommt zwar von Basel (......), aber der geilste Fussballer der CH ist er trotzdem. Vor allem hat der Junge Charakter, hat die ganze Maloche in Basel gemacht, dann als etablierter Spieler gescheit gewechselt und nicht wie andere mit 16 Jahre irgend zu einem mittelmässigen Klub gegangen. 

 @Jens: cooles Rad,... wieder mal... Dein Fuhrpark ist der Hammer.  @29er: heute mein Lightrider definitiv abgegeben , jetzt heisst es warten auf das 29er....

  @schnee: noch ein Bild vom Heimweg nach dem Clubessen:



Um 0100h nachts noch über den Gurten und coole Singletrails gerockt.

So geschafft, jetzt heisst es vor allem nicht wieder so in Rücklage zu kommen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin Du roter Schweizer Teufel!


----------



## unocz (7. Dezember 2012)

naaabend


und jens was sagste jetzt zu shimanos pressfit


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2012)

Abend zusammen. 
Hier am Möhnesee ist gar kein Schnee


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend
> 
> 
> und jens was sagste jetzt zu shimanos pressfit



Hebbt wie nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Pressfit ist Müll. Hab neulich meine Kurbel ausgebaut um das kleine Blatt zu demonieren und da kam beim normalen rausziehen die recht Seite komplett mit raus. Dachte das wäre ähnlich wie ein Steuersatz etwas fester. Ist das immer so locker? Ist ein Shimano XT Lager...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2012)

eigentlich ists nicht so locker.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Trotzdem ist Pressfit nicht so der Bringer! (sagt jemand der sich gerade ein Bike mit Pressfit 30 angeschafft hat)


----------



## unocz (7. Dezember 2012)

also nen xt pressfit gibts eigentlich keins ist alles xtr SM-BB91-41A (lol) und locker kanns nicht sein. eigentlich


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich habs einfach mit der Kurbel rausgezogen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2012)

es gibt auch noch ein xt, slx pressfit innenlager.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=86_748&products_id=12437


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Bin davon ausgegangen weil alles XT war. Dachte es wäre wie mit den anderen BSA Lagern. Da gab es ja auch ein 70er und ein XTR.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Ist Marcus komplett in die 1-0 Führung seines HSV vertieft? Irgendwie fehlt der hier gerade wie der TT!


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ist ziemlich tot hier


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Dafür ist in den anderen Threads wieder ein wenig mehr Leben eingezogen.


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, es sind mal wieder andere Personen unterwegs. Vielleicht schweifen wir dann nicht mehr so ab, weil wir von außen etwas reguliert werden.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe ja schon unter die eine Frotzelei bewusst ein Foto gepostet!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Marcus,

da Du ja hier gerade unterwegs bist: Glückwunsch zum 2-0 für Deinen HSV!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

Das 2:0 muss so bleiben. Ist genau mein Tipp.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das 2:0 muss so bleiben. Ist genau mein Tipp.



Hat ja geklappt!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> da Du ja hier gerade unterwegs bist: Glückwunsch zum 2-0 für Deinen HSV!
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs, 

ich habe irgendwie meine Tage und bin dann immer ein wenig wortkarg...

Gruß von und GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich habe irgendwie meine Tage und bin dann immer ein wenig wortkarg...
> 
> Gruß von und GN8



Gute Blutung!


----------



## InoX (7. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat ja geklappt!



Hab schon gesehen. So muss dat.


Da issa ja.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (8. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (8. Dezember 2012)

"Moin!"

bei uns heute strahlend blauer himmel, ca. 10cm schnee und um die 0°
das heißt jetzt noch mittagessen gleich und danach ab aufs bike


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin grad auch am Kochen


Hier is auch schönes Wetter, werde aber gleich auffe Rolle gehen, is nen bissl mehr als 10cm Schnee hier....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2012)

Boar die woche ist echt der Wurm drin. Komme nicht zum trainieren... Und nächst wird net besser... Mo-fr Taipei.
Aber ich hoffe das es ab nächsten SA besser wird.
Jetzt muss ch warten, bis ich meinen zweiten neuen Anzug aus der Änderung abholen kann... Sache*** Radfahrer Figur oberschenkel und kein Bauch... Mit so was rechnet kein Designer 

Aber zumindest die raceblades und die bb7 kann ich gleich dran schrauben. Ach jaaa, das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen kleinen kam: das erste Laufrad 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin

mir gehts genau gleich. Fast kein training und der viele schnee trägt das übrige noch bei.

Hat 30cm neuschnee gegeben. Pack jetzt dann meine schneeschuhe und tourenski aus.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Kein Schnee, Sonnenschein und -1 Grad. Gleich geht's los!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

hi,

man man wart ihr wieder fleißig...gleich alles mal in ruhe nochmal lesen...

Sascha dein bike ist  schon bewegt???

Und nun brauche ich mal Hilfe: brauche Trekking Reifen für meine Freundin... wird in der Stadt Dresden bewegt fast täglich braucht also grip und komfort ...Spikes????

danke schonmal


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kein Schnee, Sonnenschein und -1 Grad. Gleich geht's los!



Same here. 
War endlich mal wieder auf dem MTB. Da ich mit den Kollegen war, wurden es direkt über 2,5h


----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin also bei uns Schnee doch leider kommt das Training dies Woche zu kurz, Klausurenphase... -.-


----------



## InoX (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männers, heute kam Christian wieder. Nachher ne kleine Party.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> man man wart ihr wieder fleißig...gleich alles mal in ruhe nochmal lesen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Maik!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Same here.
> War endlich mal wieder auf dem MTB. Da ich mit den Kollegen war, wurden es direkt über 2,5h



Ich war mit dem Gewichtheber hier aus dem Forum 2 Stunden unterwegs mal das neue Evo R einweihen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

moin jens,

und du hast nun mein Epic...

hast du ne idee wegen den Reifen???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Endlich mal kurz Zeit für´s IBC.
Nur Streß die letzten Tage. Gleich geht´s wieder zum Chinarestaurant....


Endlich ist der Cruiser fertig. Da ich am Mo im KH bin, nimmt mein Schwager das Ding mit.
Knapp, aber endlich fertig.

Teile bekomme ich bezahlt, für die Arbeit gibté ein WE mit Frauchen auf der Mühle....  

Hier die Bilder (Achtung hässlich!!!) :








Sämtliche Teile sind neu lackiert, entrostet, umgebaut. Hat so´n Kleinkind mit 2 linken Händen mit dem Hammer zerlegen wollen....  


F**k, vor der OP hab ich Schiss, hatte erst nicht unterschreiben und alles absagen wollen.


VG


----------



## BENDERR (8. Dezember 2012)

heute 2:30h im schnee unterwegs gewesen bei suuper geilem wetter.. hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel spass aufm rad 







kurz nach dem bild machen (von da sinds noch ca. 1,5km bis bei mich nach hause), hab ich mich natürlich noch auf die nase gelegt


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin jens,
> 
> und du hast nun mein Epic...
> 
> hast du ne idee wegen den Reifen???



Wieso Dein Epic? Und mit den Reifen probiere ich das mal aus. Wobei heute auf Laub-/Schneegemisch war das eine ganz schöne Rutscherei!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2012)

So schön wars bei uns auch 
_@ Marco_: alles gute für montag - ich hatte vor meinen beiden OPs auch schiss, aber ärzte sind profis die kriegen dich wieder hin


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal die Zeit, die ich auf den Anzug gewartet habe mit tuning am cross er verbracht:




Finde ich schon viel angenehmer. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die alfine Kurbel. Der vierkant der raceface hat SS net so verkraftet 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Endlich mal kurz Zeit für´s IBC.
> Nur Streß die letzten Tage. Gleich geht´s wieder zum Chinarestaurant....
> ...



Hi Marco,

Chinarestaurant ist doch kein Stress sondern Entspannung!

Und zur OP am Montag, schnapp Dir morgen noch mal Dein Bike und radel Dir den Kopp frei. Und Montag fährst Du zur OP und alles wird besser!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Wer will mal ein Dummes Gesicht sehen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso Dein Epic? Und mit den Reifen probiere ich das mal aus. Wobei heute auf Laub-/Schneegemisch war das eine ganz schöne Rutscherei!



Hi Jens!

Trotzdem erkennt man ein leichtes Grinsen in deinem Gesicht!
Oder lag´s doch an der Jacke? - _Blau_ macht ja bekanntlich glücklich... 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> So schön wars bei uns auch
> _@ Marco_: alles gute für montag - ich hatte vor meinen beiden OPs auch schiss, aber ärzte sind profis die kriegen dich wieder hin



Danke.

Die Ärzte hatten mein Alter.   -  _Total unreif quasi_ 

Und was, wenn die morgen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zuviel Glühwein tanken und mich zuerst unter dem Messer haben!?   Das wird doch ´ne Montagsnase....

- Okay, wird´s so oder so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Chinarestaurant ist doch kein Stress sondern Entspannung!
> 
> ...



Ich, ich, ich.....       Welches denn?????


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens!
> 
> Trotzdem erkennt man ein leichtes Grinsen in deinem Gesicht!
> Oder lag´s doch an der Jacke? - _Blau_ macht ja bekanntlich glücklich...
> ...



Bist Du in Deinem Alter nicht auch Meister Deines Fachs?!

Das Foto habe ich gemeint:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Foto habe ich gemeint:




Oh, das hattest du aber echt Recht!  










Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du in Deinem Alter nicht auch Meister Deines Fachs?!




Jo, das habe ich mir auch gedacht und ist durchaus richtig.

Aber auch ich mache Fehler...  

Manchmal sollte ich einfach entspannter an Dinge rangehen, ich weiß!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>




Och, das ist ja noch richtig herbstlich bei dir.  
Wie ist´s heute? - Auch Schnee?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

So, kurz mal noch ein paar Getränke einkaufen. Bin gleich wieder da!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So, kurz mal noch ein paar Getränke einkaufen. Bin gleich wieder da!



Wir lesen uns dann später, ich muss in 10min weg...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2012)

falls jemand noch einen gÃ¼nstigen alurahmen sucht:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a85005/zr-race-29er-rahmen.html

habe mir das dingen anfang der woche noch fÃ¼r 299â¬ gekauft.
zum glÃ¼ck noch nicht aufgebaut. mal sehen was sich da nun machen lÃ¤sst.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

Jens mach mal noch ne Bild vom Epic...
und Marco guten Hunger...ABER der Cruiser NE NE :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2012)

In 18" passende Geo für mich und soagr halbwegs leicht, aber wer hat heute noch ein nicht Tapered-Steuerrohr -.-


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2012)

inkl. schaltauge, aber ohne umlenkung unterm tretlager wiegt der 18" rahmen 1587g.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

@K-STAR wie weit bist du denn mit dem Aufbau vom Merida?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2012)

ich habe es schon ausgepackt. 

will erst mal das 29er fertigstellen und dann gehts beim fully weiter.
im winter nehme ich lieber das hardtail.

beim 29er habe ich heute auch erst den direct mount umwerfer bestellt. ich habe zwar alles doppelt und dreifach, aber sowas dann doch noch gar nicht.

durch die preisreduktion des rahmen warte ich jetzt aber noch mit dem aufbau. 
mal sehen was h&s montag sagt, wenn ich nach einer gutschrift frage.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2012)

Na wenn du noch nichts am Rahmen gemacht hast und innerhalb von 14 Tagen, müssen sie doch zurücknehmen!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2012)

die rumschickerei will ich mir und denen ja ersparen. 
das wird aber auch meine argumentationsgrundlage sein. 
ist halt blöd gelaufen, da ich mir den preis des rahmen schon lange angeguckt habe und dachte der fällt nie. nun habe ich gekauft, und schwups ging er runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

AHA gut dann warten wir mal noch auf Bilder

hast noch ne Vorbau -17 aber in 100mm??

gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die rumschickerei will ich mir und denen ja ersparen.
> das wird aber auch meine argumentationsgrundlage sein.
> ist halt blöd gelaufen, da ich mir den preis des rahmen schon lange angeguckt habe und dachte der fällt nie. nun habe ich gekauft, und schwups ging er runter.



Ach, so hast du das vor. Wenn sie ein wenig mitdenken, machen sie das


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Och, das ist ja noch richtig herbstlich bei dir.
> Wie ist´s heute? - Auch Schnee?



Das ist von Heute!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Jens mach mal noch ne Bild vom Epic...
> und Marco guten Hunger...ABER der Cruiser NE NE :-(



Bitteschön, auch von Heute:


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na wenn du noch nichts am Rahmen gemacht hast und innerhalb von 14 Tagen, müssen sie doch zurücknehmen!



Das wird dann wohl auch der einzige Grund sein warum sie eine Gutschrift machen würden.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die rumschickerei will ich mir und denen ja ersparen.
> das wird aber auch meine argumentationsgrundlage sein.
> ist halt blöd gelaufen, da ich mir den preis des rahmen schon lange angeguckt habe und dachte der fällt nie. nun habe ich gekauft, und schwups ging er runter.



Moin Kai,

das ist doch immer so!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

nice wie lang war denn die Runde?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2012)

wäre es schon länger her, dann hätte ich mich damit wohl abfinden müssen.
aber ich habe den rahmen erst gestern mittag bekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nice wie lang war denn die Runde?



Wenn Du mich meinst 2 Stunden und ca. 30-35 Kilometer.


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2012)

Ui Tolle Bilder, ihr wart ja alle draussen unterwechs
Ich war weicheimäßig auffer Rolle, mal sehen evtl pack ich morgen das FR HT mal aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ui Tolle Bilder, ihr wart ja alle draussen unterwechs
> Ich war weicheimäßig auffer Rolle, mal sehen evtl pack ich morgen das FR HT mal aus...



http://www.weichei.de/frame_set.php


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2012)

hallo jungs. Habe mir die zeit im krafttraining vertrieben. Hab ja wochenenddienst.

Wäre jetzt lieber auf den skiern.

BEi mir zu hause hats 35cm neuschnee gegeben.
Hier bischen weniger. trotzdem versuch ichs mal morgen mit biken.

Muss endlich mal wieder das steelecht bewegen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs. Habe mir die zeit im krafttraining vertrieben. Hab ja wochenenddienst.
> 
> Wäre jetzt lieber auf den skiern.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2012)

hi doc

hmm muß morgen mein stahlbike auch noch ausführen...ist aber gerade soooo sauber hmm wird schwierig....sieht aber gut aus bei dir


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2012)

und die nächsten tage hat er noch mehr schnee. Nächstes wochenende seht ihr mich auf den skiern. 

und kalt wirds auch...-8°...bin ich mir aber ja schon von letztes wochenende gewöhnt


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns sind für die nächsten 3 Tage dann Temperaturen knapp über 0 Grad und Regen angesagt. Ab Mittwoch dann wohl wieder kälter und auch leichte Schneefälle.

Sollte auch nicht wirklich mehr werden. Bei Schneehöhen ab 5cm haben die hier in der niedersächsischen Tiefebene Panik und es herrscht Chaos auf den Straßen.


----------



## cpprelude (8. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Und nun brauche ich mal Hilfe: brauche Trekking Reifen fÃ¼r meine Freundin... wird in der Stadt Dresden bewegt fast tÃ¤glich braucht also grip und komfort ...Spikes????
> 
> danke schonmal


 
Ich denke mal solange sie nicht auf Eis fÃ¤hrt braucht man keine Spikes. Ich hÃ¤tte ja gesagt einfach einen RaRa: 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=4;menu=1000,2,103,105;mid=6;pgc=0;orderby=2

besser Roro nehmen:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=5;menu=1000,2,103,105;mid=6;pgc=0;orderby=2

Aber es geht noch gÃ¼nstiger: 

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=1;menu=1000,2,103,105;mid=6;pgc=0;orderby=2

Dann habe ich noch einen mit Spikes gesehen aber wenn ich mir das Profil anschaue (trotz Spikes), naja. Der setzt sich im Schnee bestimmt schnell zu da bringen die Spikes dann auch nichts mehr:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=5;menu=1000,2,103,105;mid=6;pgc=0;orderby=2

MuÃ natÃ¼rlich nicht Schwalbe sein, waren jezt nur Beispiele. Praxiserfahrung im Schnee mit den von mir genannten Reifen habe ich nicht aber BENDERR hat mal gesagt er kommt mit dem RaRa im Schnee am MTB gut klar.



k_star schrieb:


> falls jemand noch einen gÃ¼nstigen alurahmen sucht:
> 
> habe mir das dingen anfang der woche noch fÃ¼r 299â¬ gekauft.
> zum glÃ¼ck noch nicht aufgebaut. mal sehen was sich da nun machen lÃ¤sst.


 
Der Rahmen sieht gut aus und das fÃ¼r 199,00 â¬ , hoffentlich bekommst du die 100 â¬ zurÃ¼ck.



ohneworte schrieb:


> BitteschÃ¶n, auch von Heute:


 
Das Canyon ist aber auch topp .


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin Cihan,

das Canyon ist optisch nicht so mein Fall.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde das Canyon schon richtig gut eins der 29" das mir gefällt sieht schon schnell aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Boah, bin ich satt!


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich denke mal solange sie nicht auf Eis fÃ¤hrt braucht man keine Spikes. Ich hÃ¤tte ja gesagt einfach einen RaRa:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...e=4;menu=1000,2,103,105;mid=6;pgc=0;orderby=2
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig. Hatte heute wirklich keine probleme (ok, ich bin einmal gestÃ¼rzt.. aber das lag eher an mangelnder fahrtechnik als am reifen  )
der RaceKing in 2.2 soll auch gut sein und sehr komfortabel.
Ich persÃ¶nlich fahr den nur in 2.0. Da ist er jetzt nicht sooo komfortabel, aber funktioniert wirklich gut!

ah sehe gerade es geht um trekking reifen.
bekommt man auf so ne felge dann auch 29er mtb reifen drauf? dann raceking, ansonsten vl das pendant fÃ¼r cross (cyclocross von conti), dazu hab ich allerdings dann auch keine erfahrungen..

so, bin jetzt raus, gn8!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Canyon schon richtig gut eins der 29" das mir gefällt sieht schon schnell aus



Mir gefaellt die Gestaltung des Unterrohrs nicht.

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Boah, bin ich satt!



Modell 7-koepfige Raupe?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2012)

de 29x2.0er raceking ist echt super. bin den auf dem trainignssatz gefahren (jetzt ist das ja der cross satz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2012)

Moooin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

moin,

müßte eigentlich raus ist aber sooo schön daheim

schönen zweiten Advent


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

moin!

eigntl wollt ich ja jetzt direkt laufen gehn,.. aber bei uns schneits gerade so viel.. da bleib ich lieber drin.
mal sehen, wenns irgendwann aufhört geh ich noch, ansonsten lass ichs sein. mein wochenpensum hab ich bereits erfüllt.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin...

den schönen 2. Advent wünsche ich euch auch

Aber....



..draußen

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Hamburg

Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier liegen jetzt auch ein paar Zentimeter Schnee und es regnet jetzt leicht. Ich werde mich dann wohl gleich nicht im Pulverschnee mit dem Bike wiederfinden.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier hörts nimmer auf zu schneien


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch, und hier lag schon richtig viel....


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Ihr liegt sowohl etwas höher als auch weiter weg von der Nordsee.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> den schönen 2. Advent wünsche ich euch auch
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

schöne Mütze hast Du da auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> schöne Mütze hast Du da auf!



Moin Jens, 

ich habe mich extra für Dich so schick gemacht

Jetzt fängt das hier an zu regnen... Gibt es was gutes im TV?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Puh, Fernsehprogramm am Sonntag morgens....

Ich fahr jetzt trotz des Wetters mal los.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

auf Usedom auch noch nicht sooo viel los...

cx-forum ist ganz net viele Bilder und Videos


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer, auch von mir nen netten 2. Advent.
War eben erstmal das Bike entkrusten und habe mir eigentlich vorgenommen am nachmittag noch mit nem Kumpel ne Runde zu drehen.
Soll zu 80% noch was weißes vom Himmel kommen und ich bin geneigt nen Winter LRS rein zu setzen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

hi,

welches Bike willst denn ausführen`?


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer, auch von mir nen netten 2. Advent.
> War eben erstmal das Bike entkrusten und habe mir eigentlich vorgenommen am nachmittag noch mit nem Kumpel ne Runde zu drehen.
> Soll zu 80% noch was weißes vom Himmel kommen und ich bin geneigt nen Winter LRS rein zu setzen.



Reinsetzen, nachher ärgerst du dich noch

BTW hab mich jetzt für die 12h Indoormeisterschaft auch endlich angemeldet


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

Meinste mich Maik?
Werd wohl das Stumpi auf Winter bürsten. Habe jetzt noch ne rote Reba bekommen die reinkommt, denn Boden hart und Bike hart ist in meinem Alter zuviel. Und da hau ich den DT LRS raus und pack nen billigen Mavic/XT rein mit MK vorn und XK hinten, sollte funzen. Spikes brauch man noch nicht.


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

Philipp - kracht gleich! Hast wohl heute nen Clown gefrühstückt oder brauchst Du ne Aufgabe? Werd gleich mal Deinen Vater hier anschreiben!!!!


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

So, muss jetzt aber erst noch meinem Großen sein Bike fertigmachen. Der hat es schon wieder geschafft Strafzettel für über 170 Euro vor der Hochschule anzusammeln, für Falschparken - seit Oktober!!! Jetzt soll er mit dem Rad fahren. Der spinnt ja!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, muss jetzt aber erst noch meinem Großen sein Bike fertigmachen. Der hat es schon wieder geschafft Strafzettel für über 170 Euro vor der Hochschule anzusammeln, für Falschparken - seit Oktober!!! Jetzt soll er mit dem Rad fahren. Der spinnt ja!!!!


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Philipp - kracht gleich! Hast wohl heute nen Clown gefrühstückt oder brauchst Du ne Aufgabe? Werd gleich mal Deinen Vater hier anschreiben!!!!



Hä, was hab ichn jez gemacht?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, muss jetzt aber erst noch meinem Großen sein Bike fertigmachen. Der hat es schon wieder geschafft Strafzettel für über 170 Euro vor der Hochschule anzusammeln, für Falschparken - seit Oktober!!! Jetzt soll er mit dem Rad fahren. Der spinnt ja!!!!



Moin Veikko,

richtig so Zur Strafe in kurzen Hosen und ohne Frühstück aus dem Haus schicken

Cool, auf Kabel1 läuft "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" !


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> richtig so Zur Strafe in kurzen Hosen und ohne Frühstück aus dem Haus schicken
> 
> Cool, auf Kabel1 läuft "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" !



biathlon im zweiten


----------



## Junior97 (9. Dezember 2012)

Moin, ihr wollt mir doch nicht etwa sagen das ihr schon lange Hosen fahrt oder ?    

Vom handy geschickt, Junior liegt noch im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Vom handy geschickt, Junior liegt noch im Bett


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> richtig so Zur Strafe in kurzen Hosen und ohne Frühstück aus dem Haus schicken
> 
> Cool, auf Kabel1 läuft "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" !



Marcus, leider (oder zum Glück) wohnt der ja schon allein (WG) da wirds nix mit "ohne Frühstück". Ist halt nur eines meiner ADHS Kinder die nichts auf die Reihe bekommen mit planen und so. Sprich immer auf den letzten Drücker und dann keine Zeit mehr nen Parkplatz zu suchen und so wird dann halt immer da geparkt wo frei ist - im Parkverbot! 
Jetzt schneit es hier auch wieder.


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin, ihr wollt mir doch nicht etwa sagen das ihr schon lange Hosen fahrt oder ?
> 
> Vom handy geschickt, Junior liegt noch im Bett



Unsere kurzen Hosen sind für DICH eh lange Hosen!!!


----------



## InoX (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab gar keine langen.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

einfach im winter nicht mehr die beine rasieren, das isoliert ausreichend..


----------



## InoX (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Unsere kurzen Hosen sind für DICH eh lange Hosen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier soll es heute Mittag losgehen. Aber ich teste mal, ob ich mit dem singlespeed über den kamm zum Nachbartal komme 
Dann kann ich die 135km Lahr runde damit fahren 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

wat sascha solange Biken heute???


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2012)

Neee, heute teste ich ob ich mit 40/16 den 'pass' rueber ins Kinzigtal komme.
Sollten so 1,5h werden... Morgen um 5uhr gehts nach asien

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

ahja, ab morgen bist du ja schick und schön Unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

moin 

Um 1430 kommen die drei geilen schwestern aus der schweiz gasparin-schwestern. Waren im "blick" die letzten tage leicht bekleidet...lecker....


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2012)

da ist für jeden was dabei. selbst für unsere jüngsten.

http://www.blick.ch/sport/wintersport/biathlon/diese-drei-schwestern-schiessen-scharf-id2131872.html


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist jetzt richtig heftig bescheidenes Regenwetter mit starkem Wind und pappnassem Schnee!:kotz:


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

bei uns hats mittlerweile so 15cm.. und ein ende ist vorerst nicht in sicht 
schon krass, dafür dass wir normalerweise erst so im januar den ersten schnee kriegen


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da ist für jeden was dabei. selbst für unsere jüngsten.
> 
> http://www.blick.ch/sport/wintersport/biathlon/diese-drei-schwestern-schiessen-scharf-id2131872.html



jep

Das mädchen in weiss war mal die freundin eines kollegen von mir

Habs endlich wieder mal geschaft auf mein steelecht II zu sitzen. Heute ne richtig geile schneerunde gedreht. Hat spass gemacht und das wetter ist auch gut. Soll aber bei uns heute auch noch wieder anfangen mit dem schnee.









grüsse aus dem schnee


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr coole Bilder...


----------



## zuki (9. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Habs endlich wieder mal geschaft auf mein steelecht II zu sitzen. e



Tolles Rad! Schöne klassische Form.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

@ Jens

Klasse Bilder!

Ich hab es dannn heute bei dem Schmuddelwetter nicht lange draußen ausgehalten und hab dann lieber noch ein wenig rumgeschraubt.

Zuerst einmal VR-Laufrad gecleant und Compudda angebaut:




dann den hinteren Schaltzug korrekt neu verlegt:




und noch mal das Protionfahrzeug 2013 zusammengesteckt:




Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

danke jungs


noch eins??? aber ja doch...





die schweizer frauenstaffel im biathlon läuft gut heute...ob es an den schwestern liegt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

bin immer wieder überrascht wie gut der aspen als hinterreifen funktioniert. Auch im schnee hats gut gefunzt.

Denke mal, das wird mein hinterreifen in den rennen fürs nä jahr...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

*Tach!* 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Um 1430 kommen die drei geilen schwestern aus der schweiz gasparin-schwestern. Waren im "blick" die letzten tage leicht bekleidet...lecker....





k_star schrieb:


> da ist für jeden was dabei. selbst für unsere jüngsten.
> 
> http://www.blick.ch/sport/wintersport/biathlon/diese-drei-schwestern-schiessen-scharf-id2131872.html




Joa, schon ok.  
Sehen mir persönlich _noch´n Tick_ zu brav aus....  - so´n bischen nach weißen Tapeten zu Hause  
Aber nicht schlecht. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin immer wieder überrascht wie gut der *aspen* als hinterreifen funktioniert. Auch im schnee hats gut gefunzt.
> 
> Denke mal, das wird mein hinterreifen in den rennen fürs nä jahr...



Der und der Speci Renegade!    Sind meine 2 liebsten 29er Reifen.


*@Jens (ow)*

Das Focus ist auch dir?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

okay....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja!



Da fällt mir was ein.....                     ->Bekommst ´ne PN!


----------



## cpprelude (9. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep
> 
> Das mädchen in weiss war mal die freundin eines kollegen von mir
> 
> ...


 
Endlich mal vernünftige Bilder vom Steelecht 2 . Grüße aus dem Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2012)

warum sitzt der flaschenhalter denn soo tief? ^^
kommst du da überhaupt an die flasche dran oder musst du dazu absteigen? 

ich lass heute witterungsbedingt das training ausfallen (wär eh nur 30 min laufen gewesen) und geh stattdessen bei meine freundin apfelkuchen essen, bevors dann ins theater geht 

bis dann, haut rein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi Cihan.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> warum sitzt der flaschenhalter denn soo tief? ^^
> kommst du da überhaupt an die flasche dran oder musst du dazu absteigen?
> 
> ich lass heute witterungsbedingt das training ausfallen (wär eh nur 30 min laufen gewesen) und geh stattdessen bei meine freundin apfelkuchen essen, bevors dann ins theater geht
> ...



Viel Spaß...


----------



## cpprelude (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Cihan.


 
Hi Marco.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Gleich geht's zum Konzert von And One in Hannover!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

ach TT ist auch DA


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gleich geht's zum Konzert von And One in Hannover!



Dann viel Spaß! 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ach TT ist auch DA



Noch. Aber der TT geht gleich auf die Rolle oder in die Wanne...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

nadann bestimmt in die Wanne und das nicht alleine Und ja die drei Mädels waren etwas brav


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nadann bestimmt in die Wanne und das nicht alleine Und ja die drei Mädels waren etwas brav


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

War ein ziemliches Geeier hier, werde wohl doch noch was ändern.
Jens, ich möchte auch ein Protionfahrzeug 2013 haben!!!! 
Mach ich hier Protion! 
Na dann mal ab in die Wanne Marco und gründlich waschen (lassen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> War ein ziemliches Geeier hier, werde wohl doch noch was ändern.
> Jens, ich möchte auch ein Protionfahrzeug 2013 haben!!!!
> Mach ich hier Protion!
> *Na dann mal ab in die Wanne Marco und gründlich waschen (lassen)*!



Wie, wascht ihr immer selbst???


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem es angefangen hat zu regnen wurds im Schnee doch recht ungemütlich.

Ein Semislick X-King kann im Schnee leider auch nichts. Sind dann nur knapp 2h geworden


----------



## cpprelude (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @ Jens
> 
> Klasse Bilder!
> 
> ...


 
Was hältst du davon die Flaschenhalter der Rennräder untereinander zu tauschen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon die Flaschenhalter der Rennräder untereinander zu tauschen?



Genau das hatte ich auch gedacht! 
Ich mag die Look-Halter nicht so..


----------



## cpprelude (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich auch gedacht!
> Ich mag die Look-Halter nicht so..


 
Da das Univega RR das dezentere ist und die Flaschenhalter am Focus ebenfalls dezent sind, würde es mMn so besser passen. Die Look Flaschenhalter könnten dann ja an's Focus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2012)

Ok, der "pass" geht auch mit 40/13. nur in dem schneesturm haben mir die paar autofahrer nur den vogel gezeigt


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nur in dem schneesturm haben mir die paar autofahrer nur den vogel gezeigt



mir unverständlich!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> War ein ziemliches Geeier hier, werde wohl doch noch was ändern.
> Jens, ich möchte auch ein Protionfahrzeug 2013 haben!!!!
> Mach ich hier Protion!
> Na dann mal ab in die Wanne Marco und gründlich waschen (lassen)!



Moin Veikko,

sollte eigentlich Promotion heißen...


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ok, der "pass" geht auch mit 40/13. nur in dem schneesturm haben mir die paar autofahrer nur den vogel gezeigt



Haste wieder rechts überholt Sascha? Da musst du dich dann nicht wundern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Haste wieder rechts überholt Sascha? Da musst du dich dann nicht wundern!



Warum sollten sie ihm denn sonst einen Vogel zeigen sollen!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Dezember 2012)

Sascha hat bestimmt seine weißen Sommerklamotten angehabt...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Da das Univega RR das dezentere ist und die Flaschenhalter am Focus ebenfalls dezent sind, würde es mMn so besser passen. Die Look Flaschenhalter könnten dann ja an's Focus.



So dezent sind die vom Focus auch nicht. Nur kommt das gelb auf denen nicht so grell rüber auf den Fotos.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sascha hat bestimmt seine weißen Sommerklamotten an gehabt...



Das Raffaello-Girl mit Hut?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So dezent sind die vom Focus auch nicht. Nur kommt das gelb auf denen nicht so grell rüber auf den Fotos.



An dem Bike würden die ax nasdorowje super passen!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Er ist warscheinlich freihändig mit Hawaiikette da hochgekurbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte NUR die hawaiikette an!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> warum sitzt der flaschenhalter denn soo tief? ^^
> kommst du da überhaupt an die flasche dran oder musst du dazu absteigen?
> 
> ich lass heute witterungsbedingt das training ausfallen (wär eh nur 30 min laufen gewesen) und geh stattdessen bei meine freundin apfelkuchen essen, bevors dann ins theater geht
> ...



jup, der flachenhalter ist ab werk so tief beim sobre...ist schon bischen gewöhungsbedürftig aber es geht schon ohne abzusteigen


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> sollte eigentlich Promotion heißen...




ich will auch mal ein "PORNOTION" fahrzeug von rocky..bei der werbung die ich für die mache...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jup, der flachenhalter ist ab werk so tief beim sobre...ist schon bischen gewöhungsbedürftig aber es geht schon ohne abzusteigen



Mit den Armen eines Orangs geht so einiges!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit den Armen eines Orangs geht so einiges!




da muss ich dir recht geben jens


----------



## unocz (9. Dezember 2012)

nabend jungs,
was für eine geile tour heute durch den verschneiten pfälzerwald ............
42km 1100hm


----------



## Blauer Sauser (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jungs. 
Hier schneits schon den ganzen Tag. Nachmittags auf Spessart Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz gewesen(1. Verpflegungsstelle Spessart Bike Marathon Frammersbach)
Voll Hölle, aber den Frankfurtern gefällts
Da es gestern bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike an den Zehen doch etwas kalt war, erst mal Winterschuhe bestellt:
Mavic Drift


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2012)

da würde ich dann gerne mal erfahrungen drüber hören.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (9. Dezember 2012)

Wird gemacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Haste wieder rechts überholt Sascha? Da musst du dich dann nicht wundern!





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sascha hat bestimmt seine weißen Sommerklamotten angehabt...





ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Raffaello-Girl mit Hut?





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Er ist warscheinlich freihändig mit Hawaiikette da hochgekurbelt.





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hatte NUR die hawaiikette an!




Ich habe Tränen in den Augen....



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> Hier schneits schon den ganzen Tag. Nachmittags auf Spessart Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz gewesen(1. Verpflegungsstelle Spessart Bike Marathon Frammersbach)
> Voll Hölle, aber den Frankfurtern gefällts



Ooooh, da wäre ich auch gerne... 



Naja, muss dann wohl noch bis zum *neuen* Bike-Marathon warten...


Habe eben mein Tragstäbe verkauft und die Kasse etwas gefüllt.
Jetzt überlege ich schon den ganzen Mittag wegen einem Sobre-Rahmen wie Jens....  (Steelecht)  Hmm.....   
Durch das durchgehende 1 1/8" Steuerrohr ideal für ´ne Lefty.
Sowas fehlt mir noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

oh TT mach ruhig endlich mal wieder ne schöner aufbau


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe Tränen in den Augen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber teufel
Wäre ne gute wahl marco. ICh bin top zufrieden mit dem rahmen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh TT mach ruhig endlich mal wieder ne schöner aufbau



Mensch Maik,

gib mich mal die Fanta...    ...und kauf dich mal ´nen Duden.  

Auf dem Weg zum Festland gehen irgendwie alle Satzzeichen flöten. 

Mit dir zu telefonieren ist schon hart    - slangtechnisch.
Aber lesen ist ja fast noch schwieriger!!   


_Du weißt ja von wem es kommt.

_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sauber teufel
> Wäre ne gute wahl marco. ICh bin top zufrieden mit dem rahmen.



WENN, dann bestell ich aber erst nach der OP! 

Ein paar Flöcken fehlen mir auch noch...

Und *umgelackt* wird er auch!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

da hast du leider recht, die Brücken sind offen und die Satzzeichen wollen bei der Kälte nicht schwimmen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> da hast du leider recht, die Brücken sind offen und die Satzzeichen wollen bei der Kälte nicht schwimmen






So mag ich dich!   Du alter Mumienschieber!!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> da hast du leider recht, die Brücken sind offen und die Satzzeichen wollen bei der Kälte nicht schwimmen






Wird kein Tatort geguckt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

ne pinkes Schweinschen mit ne Schwänzchen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

doch Tatort läuft aber noch in schwarz weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne*** pinkes Schweinschen mit ne* Schwänzchen




*   =    *Ein *oder *einem*


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne pinkes Schweinschen mit ne Schwänzchen




genau und der marco mit nem tütü noch obendrauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wird kein Tatort geguckt?





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> doch Tatort läuft aber noch in schwarz weiss



Moin Marcel,


neee, heute gucke ich Jauch. 
Befehl von der Regierung.....   

Gehe sowieso gleich die Träger einpacken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

nee nee Marco du bist zu alt...hast doch die Jugend auch daheim und die spricht bei dir sooooo??????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> genau und der marco mit nem tütü noch obendrauf



Abwarten...  

Dann aber ein ETWR-Gruppenbild !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nee nee Marco du bist zu alt...hast doch die Jugend auch daheim und die spricht bei dir sooooo??????



Quark, die gehen ja nie vor die Tür...    
Keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt sprechen können?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Alternativ zum Sobre wär ein Inbred in_ teal_.....    Hmmm!?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Dezember 2012)

gut schwieriges Thema, paßt hier also nicht rein aber ne Gruppenbild wäre schon mal schön, soll es ja bei Jenz in der Schweiz geben


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

ja mensch

Das sollte es wirklich mal. Bin am planen für nä jahr. ISt halt echt schwierig das es allen geht und das wetter stimmt.

Sonst treffen wir uns einfach mal in finale

Die datenauswahl wird kommen. Der grobe plan für nächstes jahr steht.

GRuppenbild...da wär ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja mensch
> 
> Das sollte es wirklich mal. Bin am planen für nä jahr. ISt halt echt schwierig das es allen geht und das wetter stimmt.
> 
> ...



Du hast also einen guten Draht zu Petrus?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

naja ned immer aber fast immer


----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> WENN, dann *bestell* ich aber erst *nach *der *OP!*
> 
> Ein paar *Flöcken fehlen* mir auch *noch*...
> 
> Und *umgelackt* wird er auch!!!!!



*Willste den Arzt dann noch verklagen?!  *


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Willste den Arzt dann noch verklagen?!  *




Wenn der Arzt unseren Marco umlackt?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2012)

aber nicht dass es dann als bachelor bei RTL landet

oder bauer sucht frau???sorry marco

das kommt schon gut mit der OP und danach wirst du dich an einem neuen bike verwirkichen...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Abwarten...



Wenn er dann aber nur noch so rumläuft, wissen wir dass die Ärzte zu viel abgeschnitten haben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mein einer Arbeitskollege sagt schon immer, dass mein bestes Stück eigentlich bei mir auf der Stirn sitzen müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mein einer Arbeitskollege sagt schon immer, dass mein bestes Stück eigentlich bei mir auf der Stirn sitzen müsste...



Da musst du dann aber immer durch den Mund atmen wenn das Ding vor der Nase hängt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nach den pinken Röckchen oben mal was für die Augenpflege...

Die widme ich dem *Marcus*!!   Pic 1-3   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10124594&postcount=3724


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da musst du dann aber immer durch den Mund atmen wenn das Ding vor der Nase hängt!



Jetzt ist´s Näschen doch auch oft zu.  Also alles wie immer....


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh da 5 (in Worten fünf) Schneggen! Alle erstklassig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nr. 5 ist MIR zu laaaaaaaaaangweilig.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nr. 5 ist MIR zu laaaaaaaaaangweilig.



Ich hab da eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da musst du dann aber immer durch den Mund atmen wenn das Ding vor der Nase hängt!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist´s Näschen doch auch oft zu.  Also alles wie immer....



Hey  _*Licht aufgegangen*_ , für meinen Kollegen wäre so´n Ding auf der Stirn auch nicht übel...


...dann könnte er unter der Dusche rauchen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab da eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht




Warum? - Kennst du sie?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum? - Kennst du sie?





Schön wärs 
Die brav Aussehenden habens meistens faustdick 

EDIT:

Gute Nacht! Morgen ist schließlich auch noch ein Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schön wärs
> *Die brav Aussehenden habens meistens faustdick *
> 
> EDIT:
> ...





*N*eeee*n*eeee*n*eee*n*eee*n*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*h*eeeeeee....   Nicht immer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Jungs!  


Daumen drücken..!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Dezember 2012)

ich bleibe noch wach, habe ja morgen urlaub.
no country for old men gucken. scheint gut zu sein.

bin mal gespannt ob es noch friert.
heute morgen war alles weiß, dann hats getaut, später heftig angefangen zu regnen, und weil das um diese jahreszeit immer so plötzlich kommt gibts dann morgen früh chaos.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> Hier schneits schon den ganzen Tag. Nachmittags auf Spessart Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz gewesen(1. Verpflegungsstelle Spessart Bike Marathon Frammersbach)
> Voll Hölle, aber den Frankfurtern gefällts
> Da es gestern bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike an den Zehen doch etwas kalt war, erst mal Winterschuhe bestellt:
> Mavic Drift



Name, alter, Frau?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


@ Marco 

Alles Gute für nachher!


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin



> @ Marco
> 
> Alles Gute für nachher!



Kann mich nur anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Name, alter, Frau?


 
Foto von frau

Moin zusammen. Bei uns schneits 

Es geht langsam dem untergang nahe


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2012)

moin.
jep, alles Gute.

Ich finde die 5te auch verdammt ansprechend. Die anderen sind aber auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2012)

So, seit Samstag bin ich wieder in deutschen Landen.
Abends ging's noch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und danach gab's u.a. mit Philipp Hopfenkaltschale und so 
Kapstadt war übrigens großartig.


























Ich hoffe, dass sich an den Bildern niemand stört.

Einen Blick auf mein F2000 konnte ich jetzt nach einigen Monaten auch endlich werfen. Nach dem Winter kommen die Teile vom F700 dran.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2012)

moin,

ja ja viel Schnee von oben  (wird schon schief gehen Marco)


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, wird zeit, dass du wieder im lande bist. So lange ferien hatte ich noch nie...oder doch???

Dem marco werden sie schon ned grad alles wegschneiden. Kommt sicher gut.

Wenn ich da an meine freundin denke mit der achillessehne muss ich aber sagen, dass auch mal gepfuscht wird...hoffentlich liest das jetzt ned der marco


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer, willkommen zu Hause Christian und ne hübsche Nase für Marco! 

Hier kommt das Wetter so wie´s am wenigsten taugt. Nachdem es gestern geschneit hat wie blöde, ist jetzt so einiges wieder weggetaut, Temperaturen knapp über Null und dann kommt wieder Frost. Also da hat man dann wieder diese verknurzelte Masse unter der Schneedecke! :kotz:

P.S. Ach ja - und im Augenblick schneit es halt wieder.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo, wird zeit, dass du wieder im lande bist. So lange ferien hatte ich noch nie...oder doch???



Ferien? Ich habe doch studiert  Und zu meiner Erleichterung auch alles im ersten Versuch bestanden.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Dem marco werden sie schon ned grad alles wegschneiden. Kommt sicher gut.



Was ist da los? Ich war seit Ende Nov nicht mehr wirklich hier...

In Berlin liegt auch ordentlich Schnee. Zu Hause wohl auch. Und dabei fange ich nächste Woche wieder mit dem Training an...


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2012)

Na dann willkommen zurück

Sieht ja echt super aus, das Wetter macht neidisch


Hier schneits auch wieder


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Das Wetter war spitze. Und wir haben uns die richtigen Aktivitäten zur richtigen Zeit ausgesucht.
Schön kalt jetzt. Ist ja doch eine Umstellung.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke. Das Wetter war spitze. Und wir haben uns die richtigen Aktivitäten zur richtigen Zeit ausgesucht.
> Schön kalt jetzt. Ist ja doch eine Umstellung.


 
gratulliere zu allem bestandenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Einen Blick auf mein F2000 konnte ich jetzt nach einigen Monaten auch endlich werfen. Nach dem Winter kommen die Teile vom F700 dran.



Und bist du zufrieden? Entsprach es der Beschreibung? Gibts noch ein paar Fotos davon?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Dezember 2012)

so, der aufbau des radon zr race 29 kann beginnen.
h&s ist nett!



achja, mir gefällt nr. 5.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Und bist du zufrieden? Entsprach es der Beschreibung? Gibts noch ein paar Fotos davon?



Nö. Ich habe nur mal die Füllung aus dem Karton genommen und nachgesehen. Steht noch im Keller des Schwagers. Ich hatte keine Lust, es ganz herauszunehmen und eine Kamera hatte ich auch nicht dabei. Ich lasse es erst einmal da stehen, dann muss ich es (noch) nicht in der Bahn durch Berlin transportieren.

Ach ja, da ich ja nun zwei Rahmen habe, steht das Fusion zum Verkauf. Aber ob jemand noch einen 26"-Rahmen haben will?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Dezember 2012)

moin,

mal ein paar Winterbilder










so Christian nun Du


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich will aber gar keinen Schnee!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so, der aufbau des radon zr race 29 kann beginnen.
> h&s ist nett!
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab also eine Gutschrift!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so, der aufbau des radon zr race 29 kann beginnen.
> h&s ist nett!
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber 

Die 5 ist klasse - sag ich doch


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Name, alter, Frau?



Ne,ne. Das meinte ich nur, weil sogar extra Busse von Frankfurt dort hin fahren->http://www.spessart-waldweihnacht.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach den pinken Röckchen oben mal was für die Augenpflege...
> 
> Die widme ich dem *Marcus*!!   Pic 1-3
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10124594&postcount=3724



 Ich nehme alle...! Die Letzte finde ich aber eigentlich am interessantesten


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ne,ne. Das meinte ich nur, weil sogar extra Busse von Frankfurt dort hin fahren->http://www.spessart-waldweihnacht.de/



Das mit Deinem realen Vornamen war schon ernst gemeint!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Dezember 2012)

Den hab aus einen anderen Grund
Steht nicht in Zusammenhang mit Alkohol


----------



## unocz (10. Dezember 2012)

nabend zusammen............


----------



## Junior97 (10. Dezember 2012)

Abend, morgen Schulfrei


----------



## unocz (10. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Abend, morgen Schulfrei





du hasts schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich bin mir nicht so Sicher wer es besser hat...


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde gerne noch einmal 16 sein und zur Schule gehen....


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Dezember 2012)

Tja, dass waren noch Zeiten...
Vollkommen sorgenfrei und unbeschwert


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Tja, dass waren noch Zeiten...
> Vollkommen sorgenfrei und unbeschwert



Mit 16 auch nimmer unbedingt 

Morgen schön erst um 10 Uni - abends dann mit der Tattooschnegge übern Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Tja, dass waren noch Zeiten...
> Vollkommen sorgenfrei und unbeschwert



Ich erinnere mich vage...  Vor allem an meine erste Nicole


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit 16 auch nimmer unbedingt
> 
> Morgen schön erst um 10 Uni - abends dann mit der Tattooschnegge übern Weihnachtsmarkt



Ach, läuft da was?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach, läuft das was?



Nö 

Aber sie ist ja ganz nett


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Aber sie ist ja ganz nett



Dafür, dass sie nur "ganz nett" ist, erwähnst du sie recht oft

Viel Spaß


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke das letzte Mal dürfte so ~ 2/3 Wochen her sein, als ich die Konturen des Lebensbaums anschauen durfte. Jetzt ist es ja schon ein paar Tage fertig 

Das mit den Tattoos find ich sau cool, heiraten würd ich sie sicherlich nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit,

Puh war der Tag nach dem gestrigen Abend anstrengend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Puh war der Tag nach dem gestrigen Abend anstrengend!



Komplizierter Ausdruck für "heute"


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Weil sie ein Tattoo hat? Die Mutter meiner nächsten Kinder darf ruhig komplett bemalt sein...


----------



## unocz (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weil sie ein Tattoo hat? Die Mutter meiner nächsten Kinder darf ruhig komplett bemalt sein...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weil sie ein Tattoo hat? Die Mutter meiner nächsten Kinder darf ruhig komplett bemalt sein...



Hach - nein deswegen sicher nicht. Es wäre sogar ein Grund


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Komplizierter Ausdruck für "heute"



Naja,

wir waren ja gestern auf Konzertbesuch in Hannover im Capitol (http://www.alternativmusik.de/vorberichte/and-one-auf-tour-mit-melotron-und-welle-erdball/).

Irgendwie haben wir es dann zu dritt geschafft uns innerhalb kürzester Zeit abzuschießen... And One haben dann über 3 Stunden gespielt so das ich erst nach dem obligatorischen MCD-Besuch auf dem Rückweg um 02:30 Uhr dudeldicke zu Hause war.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Dezember 2012)

tagesziel erreicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


>



Moin Matze,

hast Du eigentlich mal wieder etwas neues?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weil sie ein Tattoo hat? Die Mutter meiner nächsten Kinder darf ruhig komplett bemalt sein...



Hi Marcus,

dann habe ich hier die perfekte Partnervermittlung für Dich!

http://www.tapetenstudio.de/


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> tagesziel erreicht.



Foddos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> wir waren ja gestern auf Konzertbesuch in Hannover im Capitol (http://www.alternativmusik.de/vorberichte/and-one-auf-tour-mit-melotron-und-welle-erdball/).
> 
> Irgendwie haben wir es dann zu dritt geschafft uns innerhalb kürzester Zeit abzuschießen... And One haben dann über 3 Stunden gespielt so das ich erst nach dem obligatorischen MCD-Besuch auf dem Rückweg um 02:30 Uhr dudeldicke zu Hause war.






- Letzter Donnerstag: "Lasst uns früh nach hause gehen und nicht so lange feiern". - Ende vom Lied: 4:30h zurück in der Bude gewesen


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> dann habe ich hier die perfekte Partnervermittlung für Dich!
> 
> http://www.tapetenstudio.de/



Du bist doch noch besoffen...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Foddos!



das war auf deinen beitrag bezogen!


hmm, mein tagesziel?
ich war laufen und hab sachen zum verkauf ins netz gestellt.
nächstes jahr habe ich 3 neue räder.

ob ich damit mein tagesziel erreicht habe weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

Klingt zumindest ganz vernünftig Kai!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> - Letzter Donnerstag: "Lasst uns früh nach hause gehen und nicht so lange feiern". - Ende vom Lied: 4:30h zurück in der Bude gewesen



Nur das Du wohl am nächsten Tag nicht arbeiten musstest.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das war auf deinen beitrag bezogen!
> 
> 
> hmm, mein tagesziel?
> ...



Für das Tagesziel täglich voll verwechselst Du mich wohl irgendwie mit jemand anderem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur das Du wohl am nächsten Tag nicht arbeiten musstest.




Jup - aber um 12 in die Uni.

Achja, da hatte ich mein Tagesziel "voll" erreicht


----------



## Junior97 (10. Dezember 2012)

also ich habe mein Tagesziel auch erreicht  3h MTB Fahren und für die Schule gelernt


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> also ich habe mein Tagesziel auch erreicht  3h MTB Fahren und für die Schule gelernt



Ich denke du hast morgen frei?! Hättest dann auch 4h fahren können und nicht lernen!


----------



## Junior97 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich schreibe Mittwoch ne Englisch-arbeit und die erste habe ich schon verhauen


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du bist doch noch besoffen...



Könnte sein, war ja vorhin noch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Bremen.

http://www.schlachte-zauber.de/programm.html

Da lächelte mich die Feuerzangenbowle so an...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe Mittwoch ne Englisch-arbeit und die erste habe ich schon verhauen



Du sollst Dich doch nicht in der Schule prügeln!


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

Nö, ist ja in Ordnung Jan!  Sonst haste später auch mal nen Job wo du dich dann jeden zweiten Tag besaufen musst - als Ausgleich!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, ist ja in Ordnung Jan!  Sonst haste später auch mal nen Job wo du dich dann jeden zweiten Tag besaufen musst - als Ausgleich!



Du bist doch nur neidisch (wegen des Saufens)!


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

Du weißt schon gleich auf wen es bezogen war! 









War aber nur Spaß!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du weißt schon gleich auf wen es bezogen war!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso Spaß, mit dem Saufen spasst man nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso Spaß, mit dem Saufen spasst man nicht!



Also bist du schon auf dem Marcus Level?!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, ist ja in Ordnung Jan!  Sonst haste später auch mal nen Job wo du dich dann jeden zweiten Tag besaufen musst - als Ausgleich!



Und an den anderen Tagen musst Du dir die Frau "schönsaufen"... 

Das Leben wird noch hart


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also bist du schon auf dem Marcus Level?!



Ey!!!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also bist du schon auf dem Marcus Level?!



Ich hatte noch vergessen da etwas hinzuzufügen!

"Das ist bierernst!"


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und an den anderen Tagen musst Du dir die Frau "schönsaufen"...
> 
> Das Leben wird noch hart



Verdammt hart, hast Du Dir denn schon eine Tapete ausgesucht!


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ey!!!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand etwas von der "Supernase" vernommen wie die OP verlaufen ist?


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand etwas von Marco gehört?


Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas von Marco gehört?



Ich war schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

Nö, wollen wir ihn jetzt mal anrufen?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich jetzt nicht mehr, brauche diese Nacht ein wenig mehr Schlaf als sonst.

Gute N8!


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Jens!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Dezember 2012)

Gute Nacht Jens

Ich melde mich auch ab...

Gute Nacht, die Herren!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Jens!


----------



## reddevil72 (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin und Nacht... 

Einfach zu viel zu tun momentan... Und dazwischen ein bischen Sport. Nur der Labber Threat kommt zu kurz.

N8


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2012)

Boar!!! 18h Anreise, aber der Schuppen hier ist der Oberhammer!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Boar!!! 18h Anreise, aber der Schuppen hier ist der Oberhammer!



Fotos!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs

Heute mal wieder im stau gestanden auf der A1 ricchtung bern.
Scheiss blechlawine.

Und das wieder nur wegen bischen schnee.

Habe im moment auch bischen viel zu tun.Weihnachtsstress...gibt es das überhaubt bei einer bundesverwaltung???


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Habe im moment auch bischen viel zu tun.Weihnachtsstress...gibt es das überhaubt bei einer bundesverwaltung???




kein Kommentar!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Heute mal wieder im stau gestanden auf der A1 ricchtung bern.
> Scheiss blechlawine.
> ...



Moin Jens,

Ich muss diese Woche auch noch ein paar mal auf die A1, allerdings die deutsche. Vom Verkehrsaufkommen jedoch auch eine ganz volle Nummer.


----------



## unocz (11. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> hast Du eigentlich mal wieder etwas neues?





nee marcus, leider nicht aber die planung steht, ich hoffe es klappt im frühjahr .


moin


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Mooin

Ach und ich könnte jez einiges Posten, aber mein Vater hat die Kamera mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

was solln der Quatsch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie, was? Mein Paket von Bike-Components ist unterwegs 
Habt ihr schon alles an Weihnachtsgeschenken? Ich müsste langsam mal anfangen, alles zusammenzusuchen...


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich schon alles da. Bräuchte nur noch ne Kleinigkeit für Bella, weil ich ihr die Zuckerwattemaschine die sie seit Jahren haben will schon geschenkt habe.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2012)

Hm. Ich habe noch nichts und nur den Hauch einer Idee. Und ich bin auch nur noch diese Woche in Berlin.


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mountainbike-cannondale/91296952-217-3805

Leider ne Nummer zu groß für mich.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

auch ne schöne Farbe. Wäre ein gutes Winterrad... hm


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch, zumal da immer noch was am Preis geht, in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Ach hätte ich nur die Kohle über, mir würds passen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach hätte ich nur die Kohle über, mir würds passen




Moin!

Stimmt das hat echt was - ist ja bald Weihnachten 
Wäre was für Dortmund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich das Geld über hätte, würde ich das Teil zerlegen und ordentlich aufbaun....Sinn würde das zwar nicht machen, aber ich hätte Spaß


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Geld über hätte, würde ich das Teil zerlegen und ordentlich aufbaun....Sinn würde das zwar nicht machen, aber ich hätte Spaß



Sind wir nicht alle Hedonisten?

Es kämen zumindest mal neue Bremsen dran und Reifen.


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Für Dortmund bräuchteste dann aber noch ne Klingel:


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Schnell gefixed hm? 

Ziemlich dekadent!


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Dekadenter gehts kaum^^, 70 für ne klingel


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Wobei, ich hab mir hier für Dortmund auch nen neuen Bildschirm gekauft mit 24".

Am WE hatte ich dann aber noch 24" und 22" im parallel Betrieb - das war dekadent.
Vorallendingen einmal 16:10 und einmal 16:9. Das geht sich von der Höhe fast aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Sowas brauch kein Mensch, is aber einfach geil

Auf meiner Topwunschfallsichmalmillionärwerdliste steht ganz oben:

Ne beheizbare Auffahrt


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> auch ne schöne Farbe. Wäre ein gutes Winterrad... hm



Winterrad? Dir is wohl nich!  Ach ja, Haare sind übrigens ab. Also natürlich nicht ganz. Schon unsinnig, die bei bis zu 35°C wachsen und bei -5 abschneiden zu lassen.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Winterrad? Dir is wohl nich!  Ach ja, Haare sind übrigens ab. Also natürlich nicht ganz. Schon unsinnig, die bei bis zu 35°C wachsen und bei -5 abschneiden zu lassen.



Die Beinhaare?

Warum ausgerechnet eine beheizbare Auffahrt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2012)

Die sind immer ab. Kopp.


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

> Warum ausgerechnet eine beheizbare Auffahrt?



Weil ich dann im Winter in Badehose auf meiner Auffahrt liegen kann, warum sonst?^^


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die sind immer ab. Kopp.



Habs mir fast gedacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, seit Samstag bin ich wieder in deutschen Landen.
> Abends ging's noch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und danach gab's u.a. mit Philipp Hopfenkaltschale und so
> Kapstadt war übrigens großartig.
> 
> ...



Ganz im Gegenteil! 

Moin erstmal....  

Ich seh´sooooo schaizze aus...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil!
> 
> Moin erstmal....
> 
> Ich seh´sooooo schaizze aus...


Fuuuuuuuuu*k! Was denn passiert? 

Ach so, die Nebenhölen-OP, richtig?


Gute Genesung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Siehst auf dem Bild jünger als auf den anderen?!
Ist doch alles paletti


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil!



Danke!
Und was ist bei dir los? Habe ich ja jetzt noch nicht so mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. Dezember 2012)

gute besserung marco !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hey, DANKE für die Genesungswünsche!

*@Marcel*
Ich sehe jünger aus???   Echt?

Muss mal ein Vergleichsbild suchen....


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Marco, mein Bester, hast es ja hinter dich gebracht!!! 
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und dass du bald wieder heim kommst -aber als Kassenpatienten hauen die dich eh bald wieder raus.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, DANKE für die Genesungswünsche!
> 
> *@Marcel*
> Ich sehe jünger aus???   Echt?
> ...



Auch von mir schnelle Genesung!

Zumindest zu den Fotos in deinem Album


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und was ist bei dir los? Habe ich ja jetzt noch nicht so mitbekommen.



Die haben mir ein paar neue Wege und Kanäle im Hirn gegraben, nebenbei die Scheidewand raus, plattgehämmert und wieder _montiert_!
Habe Tamponaden in der Nase bis zur Stirn, gefühlt dürfte das 29x2,4 entsprechen..!? 



  @Marcel

Hier mal ohne Brille und Trikot. Normale 34J halt....


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2012)

Wurdest du deswegen ständig krank?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und was ist bei dir los? Habe ich ja jetzt noch nicht so mitbekommen.





Metrum schrieb:


> Marco, mein Bester, hast es ja hinter dich gebracht!!!
> Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und dass du bald wieder heim kommst -aber als Kassenpatienten hauen die dich eh bald wieder raus.




Hallo Veikko. 

Da hast du wohl Recht.



Meine Frau war hier 5x auf der Privatstation. 
Ich kam mit der ähnlichen Erwartung auch hier hin, aber die scheinen mich tatsächlich hier im Geräteschuppen quatiert zu haben..!? 



Ne, ist schon okay. Kleinere TV ohne DVD-Funktion, abgef**kter Fußboden und WWW kostenpflichtig. Aber sonst alles okay...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wurdest du deswegen ständig krank?



So die Vermutung. Da HNO chronisch entzündet.
Das Immunsystem war ständig in Arbeit und daher ausgelastet...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die haben mir ein paar neue Wege und Kanäle im Hirn gegraben, nebenbei die Scheidewand raus, plattgehämmert und wieder _montiert_!
> Habe Tamponaden in der Nase bis zur Stirn, gefühlt dürfte das 29x2,4 entsprechen..!?
> 
> 
> ...



Ai - Vollnarkose oder war bei dir auch Baustelle?

Hatte dieses Jahr einen Zimmernachbarn im KH bei dem sie eine Fistel entfernt haben.
In der Zeit in der wir beide im KH waren sind beim Tamponade wechseln regelmäßig die Schwestern umgekippt. Die Angehörigen mussten dann auch immer raus - nur ich sollte ihm hinterher erklären wie das aussieht 

Auf dem KH-Bild würde ich dich eher auf 28J schätzen.
Am Strand passts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Veikko.
> 
> Da hast du wohl Recht.
> 
> ...



*Da hättest du dir auch was zum schrauben mitnehmen können! *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Da hättest du dir auch was zum schrauben mitnehmen können! *




Stimmt.    Blöde von mir....  

Werkzeug und Ti-Schrauben haben die hier ja auch...


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie lang ist denn der Aufenthalt angedacht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung.  Denke bis Do oder Fr. .....


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Na dass ist doch o.k.! 
Wetter ist eh eben Mist aber du musst dann ja sicherlich eh noch bissel pausieren, damit du nicht auf die Nase fällst - oder?


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

Immer diese dekadenten Nasen-Ops... hätte nicht gedacht dass du so eitel bist.

Nee Quatsch, gute Besserung. Hast es ja zum Glück endlich hinter dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Vor dem 1.1. passiert sowieso nichts mehr. Bin bis dahin zu Hause....

Mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Hause machen. Kabel verlegen, Lampen aufhängen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Immer diese dekadenten Nasen-Ops... hätte nicht gedacht dass du so eitel bist.
> 
> Nee Quatsch, gute Besserung. Hast es ja zum Glück endlich hinter dir.



Hoffe der Zinken ist auch nachher gerade!? 
Hier sind 2 Leute zur Korrektur von der letzten OP.

Die Tamonade staut sich und Blut fließt aus den Tränenkanälen...  
 - Helloween war doch schon!?


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vor dem 1.1. passiert sowieso nichts mehr. Bin bis dahin zu Hause....
> 
> Mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Hause machen. Kabel verlegen, Lampen aufhängen....




Ist dann auch schön wenn ihr Strom und Licht im Haus habt - vorallem im Winter!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist dann auch schön wenn ihr Strom und Licht im Haus habt - vorallem im Winter!





   Du bist vieleicht einer.....


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Na dann auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Dezember 2012)

super, gute besserung


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist dann auch schön wenn ihr Strom und Licht im Haus habt - vorallem im Winter!




Du schießt hier auch regelmäßig den Vogel ab


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du schießt hier auch regelmäßig den Vogel ab



Wieso? 
Hat der Marco doch so geschrieben - Kabel ziehen und Lampen anbringen! 
Vielleicht hat er ja im Krankenhaus die Vorteile der Elektrifizierung schätzen gelernt?

P.S. Zu Hause keinen Strom aber dicke Backen machen dass der Fernseher im KH keine DVD Funktion hat!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Hat der Marco doch so geschrieben - Kabel ziehen und Lampen anbringen!
> Vielleicht hat er ja im Krankenhaus die Vorteile der Elektrifizierung schätzen gelernt?
> 
> P.S. Zu Hause keinen Strom aber dicke Backen machen dass der Fernseher im KH keine DVD Funktion hat!!!!




    Aua, ich kann doch nicht lachen.......   *schmerz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Veikko, was bist du noch gleich von Beruf?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Veikko, was bist du noch gleich von Beruf?




Sadist! 

...und Hofnarr!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sadist!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte an Standup-Comedian


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil!
> 
> Moin erstmal....
> 
> Ich seh´sooooo schaizze aus...



Das liegt aber ja nicht an der OP!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das liegt aber ja nicht an der OP!



Noch so ein Netter!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Hm, wurde mir schon mehrfach nahegelegt - bin nur noch nicht entdeckt wurden. 
Aber manchmal wirds meiner Freundin  auch zu bunt das sie intervenieren muss. Wie gestern Abend als wir Essen waren mit Freunden und die Kellnerin ihr Bedauern äußert dass wir schon gehen (nach über vier Stunden) und ich dann sage dass wir müssen weil ja schließlich die Kinder nun schon die ganze Zeit im Auto warten und dass bei -6°C.


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das liegt aber ja nicht an der OP!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das liegt aber ja nicht an der OP!



Endlich einer der die Vorlage nutzt....   Auf Jens ist halt Verlass! 

Immer auf die mit den *73kg Körpergewicht*!!!   
Gelle!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, wurde mir schon mehrfach nahegelegt - bin nur noch nicht entdeckt wurden.
> Aber manchmal wirds meiner Freundin  auch zu bunt das sie intervenieren muss. Wie gestern Abend als wir Essen waren mit Freunden und die Kellnerin ihr Bedauern äußert dass wir schon gehen (nach über vier Stunden) und ich dann sage dass wir müssen weil ja schließlich die Kinder nun schon die ganze Zeit im Auto warten und dass bei -6°C.



haste ihr dann gesagt, dass sie das nächste mal auch im auto warten darf wenn sie weiter so stänkert!?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


>



Ich find den Hofnarr noch viel besser!


----------



## Junior97 (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin !


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> haste ihr dann gesagt, dass sie das nächste mal auch im auto warten darf wenn sie weiter so stänkert!?



Sollte ich drüber nachdenken aber da wäre ich dann wohl so fair dass sie zwischendurch heim darf und mich dann nur wieder abholt.


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin !



Dafür dass du heute frei hattest bist du aber spät dran, Jan!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Endlich einer der die Vorlage nutzt....   Auf Jens ist halt Verlass!
> 
> Immer auf die mit den *73kg Körpergewicht*!!!
> Gelle!?



Sei froh das mein derzeitiger Gewichtsüberschuß nicht eben auf diesen 73 Kg zu liegen kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dafür dass du heute frei hattest bist du aber spät dran, Jan!



Also dieser Freie Tag heißt Studientag ja  und mein Lehrer meinte wir sollten Studenten spielen  Spät aufstehen und sowas halt   außerdem habe ich jetzt alle Weihnachtseinkäufe erledigt


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dafür dass du heute frei hattest bist du aber spät dran, Jan!



Wenn der in seinem Alter die Nacht schon durchgezecht hat gibt es aber Kloppe mit dem Rohrstock!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Jens, was ist denn das eigentlich? Euer Planetarium/Sternwarte oder ne Opferstätte?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Der alte Ortskindergarten!?


----------



## BENDERR (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der alte Ortskindergarten!?


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der alte Ortskindergarten!?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, was ist denn das eigentlich? Euer Planetarium/Sternwarte oder ne Opferstätte?



Opferstätte, da werden im allgemeinen gefangengenommene Hessen aufgebahrt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Die müsst ihr aber erstmal fangen....


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die müsst ihr aber erstmal fangen....



... denn die sind leicht und flink!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die müsst ihr aber erstmal fangen....



Die holen wir nachts aus den Krankenbetten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... denn die sind leicht und flink!



Dafür müssen Sie alle paar Meter anhalten um nachzutanken!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die holen wir nachts aus den Krankenbetten!




Hier mal ein Bild vom Zimmer!  







Und vom OP Saal


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Hatte der/das Arzt drei oder mehr Augen?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier is was los...

Moin, ihr Bagaluten!!

Marco, dir wünsche ich natürlich eine gute und schnelle Genesung! Das hat irgend etwas von 12 Runden Sparring mit Mike Tyson

Ahoi


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Eher eine Runde Vollkontakt!
Mit eindeutigem Ausgang


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, ich muss ständig lachen und das tut verdammt weh.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Erinnert mich an den Film *Hostel*...




Metrum schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Zimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2012)

Jau, der war auch net schlecht, auch wenn mich die Horrorfilmhasser jez wieder steinigen


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist aber Heilstätten Beelitz. Ist dort ne total geile Kulisse für besondere Fotos. Waren schon paar Mal dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade mal gegoolet danach... 
Mal in Ruhe lesen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

moin...

Beelitz war ich schon  schön und verboten da...

na Marco wie fühlste dich? noch schön auf Droge???? (Satzzeichen werden nachgereicht)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bin eben gerade vorm Rechner eingerazt....    Ups...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

naja du armer...und sonst so?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Alles dick und prall, quasi...


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> Beelitz war ich schon  schön und verboten da...
> 
> na Marco wie fühlste dich? noch schön auf Droge???? (Satzzeichen werden nachgereicht)



Die Drogen sind doch der Grund für die OP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte es ja fast geahnt...und nun wird er auch noch von Mutti schön umsorgt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2012)

So, erstmal Essen. Bis nachher...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2012)

man man man, so viel hab ich von marco schon lang nicht mehr gelesen

Gute besserung...ist der zinken schief oder mein ich das blos???

Na, jetzt hast ja auch mehr platz beim schnauben...das bringt dir mind. 5% mehr leistung und hei du brauchst keine nasenpflaster mehr

greets


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2012)

nabend jens...

was sagt der Schneebericht bei dir?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Alles dick und prall, quasi...



Das hast Du Dir aber wohl bei einem anderen Körperteil gewünscht!


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2012)

Beelitz Heilstätten war ich neulich auch mal. Da kann ich auf nem sehr guten Radweg mit dem Renner hinfahren. sind dann pro Strecke etwas über 30 km. Wenn also mal jemand in der Nähe ist dann gefälligst melden.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder, leider nur vom Handy weil ich ne stromlose Kamera eingepackt habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend jens...
> 
> was sagt der Schneebericht bei dir?


 
heute morgen hats wieder mächtig geschneit. Durch den tag nimmt es dann aber wieder bischen was. Jetzt sollte es dann noch kalt bleiben.

Heute abend hab ich noch bischen was am winterbike geschraubt. Griffe und bremsen montiert.

LRS ist unterwegs von best bike components...glaub ich


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Zimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, der Marco ist in Zimmer 34 untergebracht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUClGnZ3ypk"]goethes erben - zimmer 34 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Den kranken Scheixxxmuss man sich bis zum Ende antun, Geil!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=REJMAf1TdnI


----------



## cpprelude (11. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin erstmal....


 
Moin Marco, gut die OP hast du schonmal überstanden. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco, gut die OP hast du schonmal überstanden. Gute Besserung.



Hey Vorsicht! Nicht das er noch glaubt wir würden in nicht mehr mobben!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2012)

Ach komm Jens, erstmal hat er nen Schonplatz in der Runde.
Und außerdem wurde dem Glöckner von Notre-Dame auch Asyl gewährt.
Der wurde auch gejagt weil er anders aussah!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin....


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Was ist los Marco?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Schmerzen....   Mir fliegt der Rüssel weg.


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin Marco!

Ich denke mal dass ist normal, war ja kein unerheblicher Eingriff.
Wirst dann schon was bekommen dass es erträglicher macht. 
Ach ja - Moin Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab's mir fast gedacht. Schmerzmittel sind raus aus dem Kopp und jetzt ist es sehr unangenehm. 

Kopf hoch, wird schon werden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Die ziehen gleich die Tamponade. Die geht bis in die Stirn und wiegt inzwischen gefühlte 5kg wegen Blut und Co....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

*Aber die haben hier ein paar richtige Fackelschwestern und Ärztinen... woooooooooooooooooow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

Dann konzentrier die Gedanken auf die ****elschwestern! 
Und wenn die bei dem rausziehen was dabei haben was aussieht wie ne Wallnuss, nur kleiner, dass muss wieder zurück!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann konzentrier die Gedanken auf die ****elschwestern!
> Und wenn die bei dem rausziehen was dabei haben was aussieht wie ne Wallnuss, nur kleiner, dass muss wieder zurück!


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Aber die haben hier ein paar richtige Fackelschwestern und Ärztinen... woooooooooooooooooow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Fotos!!!!.

Dein Rüssel kann übrigens nicht wegfliegen. Der ist angebunden. Habs gestern auf dem Foto genau gesehen.


Moin...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Aber die haben hier ein paar richtige Fackelschwestern und Ärztinen... woooooooooooooooooow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Siehste, geht doch mit dem positiven Denken!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann konzentrier die Gedanken auf die ****elschwestern!
> Und wenn die bei dem rausziehen was dabei haben was aussieht wie ne Wallnuss, nur kleiner, dass muss wieder zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> *Fotos!!!!*.



Hätte ich auch gerne.....  

Da ist eine große Blonde dabei, mit geflochtenem Zopf und einer Mischung aus strengem und verschmitzem Blick.
Die würde ich glatt heiraten...   

Luder!!!!


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne.....
> 
> Da ist eine große Blonde dabei, mit geflochtenem Zopf und einer Mischung aus strengem und verschmitzem Blick.
> Die würde ich glatt heiraten...
> ...





Wenn dass die göttliche lesen würde!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin Tattoos????

Weiterhin positives denken für den marco


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin Tattoos????
> 
> Weiterhin positives denken für den marco





Moin!

Marco bekommt gleich noch eine extra Behandlung


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne.....
> 
> Da ist eine große Blonde dabei, mit geflochtenem Zopf und einer Mischung aus strengem und verschmitzem Blick.
> Die würde ich glatt heiraten...
> ...



klingt leicht geil!

 entschuldigt meine Wortwahl.


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Marco bekommt gleich noch eine extra Behandlung




Meinst der kriegt heimlich tattoos gestochen? Auf die Nase?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2012)

"Normale" extra Behandlung


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Meinst der kriegt heimlich tattoos gestochen? Auf die Nase?



Nein, "in" die Nase!


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2012)

wenn er wieder ne Narkose bekommt können sie ihm alles stechen wohin sie wollen.


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin !

Die letzten sind ja echt der Hammer, warum war ich net früher am PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2012)

Das ETWR mutiert zum Sammelplatz für gescheiterte Hofnarren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bin wieder da....   Tamponade ist raus und meine Nasenlöcher sehen aus wie von ´nem Vorwerkstaubsauger.   

Wäre nicht gelogen, wenn ich sagen würde "_Ich hab´die Nase voll.._"..


----------



## Junior97 (12. Dezember 2012)

Moin, was ist von Novatect x light Naben zu halten ?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2012)

gibt gute und schlechte erfahrungen. Habe bei meinem 26er LRS sehrgute erfahrungen mit novatec gemacht. Der kleine fährt damit immer noch und sind  nun schon 3 jahre alt. Noch nichts daran gemacht. Habe mir jetzt gerade nen 29er LRS mit Novatec naben bestellt. Mal schaun ib sie halten...


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

Jan, ich habe die Naben in einem LRS jetzt seit ca. 3 Jahren drin und bin zufrieden. Vorn läuft es mittlerweile ganz bissel rau so dass ich da wohl mal das Lager wechseln sollte. Aber ich bin den auch ganzjährig bei Wind und Wetter gefahren! Und ich möchte auch nicht verleugnen dass ich ab und an mit Hochdruck reinige, auch wenn mich manche dafür köpfen wollen.


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin wieder da....   Tamponade ist raus und meine Nasenlöcher sehen aus wie von ´nem Vorwerkstaubsauger.
> 
> Wäre nicht gelogen, wenn ich sagen würde "_Ich hab´die Nase voll.._"..




Das ist Nase voll!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2012)

Heute auf dem Weg vom Orthopäden (wo keine wirklich neuen Erkenntnisse herausgekommen sind) zur Tram bin ich an 'nem ziemlich coolen Radladen vorbeigekommen. Erst hatte ich nur die schicken Specializeds gesehen, doch dann habe ich bemerkt, dass da u.a. noch ein DeKerf, ein Manitou FS und ein Ritchey Softtail hingen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2012)

Soooo Feierabend für heute und morgen Nacht geht es wieder heim!
Aber schon krass hier,...


Was hab ich verpasst?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin wieder da....   Tamponade ist raus und meine Nasenlöcher sehen aus wie von ´nem Vorwerkstaubsauger.
> 
> Wäre nicht gelogen, wenn ich sagen würde "_Ich hab´die Nase voll.._"..



Puh wie altmodisch. Heute hat doch jeder das Modell Dyson!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soooo Feierabend für heute und morgen Nacht geht es wieder heim!
> Aber schon krass hier,...
> 
> 
> ...



Musst Du wohl durchlesen!


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Weg vom Orthopäden (wo keine wirklich neuen Erkenntnisse herausgekommen sind) zur Tram bin ich an 'nem ziemlich coolen Radladen vorbeigekommen. Erst hatte ich nur die schicken Specializeds gesehen, doch dann habe ich bemerkt, dass da u.a. noch ein DeKerf, ein Manitou FS und ein Ritchey Softtail hingen...



Standen da Preise dran?
Gerade das Manitou wäre was richtig feines. Eins der spannesten Bikes die es für mich gibt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh wie altmodisch. Heute hat doch jeder das Modell Dyson!



Du wirst lachen, das war mein erster Gedanke. Aber Dyson kennt nicht jeder...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin, was ist von Novatect x light Naben zu halten ?



Moin Jan,

ich habe sie am Aluhardtail 29er im Einsatz und auch hier kommt ab und an der HDR zum Einsatz. Laufen bisher ohne negative Erfahrungen.





Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaaabend....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2012)

oh gott geht doch schon marco...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaabend....



Stimmt, die Nase ist angebunden und kann gar nicht verloren gehen!

Was macht die Schmerzentwicklung?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh gott geht doch schon marco...



Moin Maik!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaabend....



hmm, besteht da etwa ähnlichkeit?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeHjZYo18Ro"]Das sind die Drogen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Schmerzen sind erträglich, aber mir läuft ein Zeugs aus dem Rüssel. Brutalst!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

..glaube ich nehme hier zu. Null Bewegung, aber viiiiiel Essen....


----------



## chrikoh (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaabend....



Was ist denn da passiert


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Laaaaaaange Story! 
Neu hier im Fred? - Hier besteht Vorstellungspflicht!! Name, Alter....


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schmerzen sind erträglich, aber mir läuft ein Zeugs aus dem Rüssel. Brutalst!!



Stell Dir vor das Zeug würde hier rauslaufen!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Laaaaaaange Story!
> Neu hier im Fred? - Hier besteht Vorstellungspflicht!! Name, Alter....



Und vorher gibt es keine Infos!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor das Zeug würde hier rauslaufen!




Länge passt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Länge passt!?



Dann brauchst Du wenigstens zum Trinken Deine Flaschen nicht mehr aus dem Flaschenhalter nehmen!


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Zimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




abend. 

Was ist denn das für eine abgefahrene Location?

Gruss St.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=REJMAf1TdnI



das da.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> abend.
> 
> Was ist denn das für eine abgefahrene Location?
> 
> Gruss St.



Moin,

So etwas gibt's in der Schweiz wohl nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du wenigstens zum Trinken Deine Flaschen nicht mehr aus dem Flaschenhalter nehmen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das da.




Muss ich gerade mal anschauen....


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Aber nicht das Du jetzt Hunger auf Holz und Rinde sowie nach Schlammbädern verspürst!


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Dezember 2012)

... Asche auf mein Haupt... Hat man davon, wenn man postet ohne vorher alles aufgearbeitet zu haben. Richtig Spooky!!!  

Und gute Besserung nach Rüsselsheim!!

Gruss St.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Danke!

Wow, die Videos sind echt krass.

Veikko, weißt du genaueres davon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2012)

gute nacht nasenbär


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

*Nacht* miteinander.


Mache mich in die Falle. 
Ggf morgen Entlassung.., obwohl ich noch 1 Tag bleiben würde...


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wow, die Videos sind echt krass.
> 
> Veikko, weißt du genaueres davon??



Moin Marco!

Wovon weiß ich genaueres? 

Wann ist denn eigentlich Bettruhe bei Dir - oder nutzt du das künstliche Licht aus?!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2012)

beelitz


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja, da weiß ich vieles.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2012)

@TT: hübsch  und nun 1x kräftig schneuzen! Gute geneeeeesung 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs

Und weiter gehts mit den neuen mitarbeiter von uns
schleifen das zeugs bis die eier glühen...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Nacht* miteinander.
> 
> 
> Mache mich in die Falle.
> Ggf morgen Entlassung.., obwohl ich noch 1 Tag bleiben würde...



Wegen der Blondine!?


Moin!


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jense!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Und weiter gehts mit den neuen mitarbeiter von uns
> schleifen das zeugs bis die eier glühen...



Muss der bei Dir auf dem Hinterrad sitzen?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jense!



Moin Veikko,

Ich war gestern in Deiner alten Heimat. Auch dort ganz schön weiß zur Zeit.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Muss der bei Dir auf dem Hinterrad sitzen?


 

nene im rahmendreieck...

Auf dem beifahrersitz eines autos...das reicht schon aus. 

Schläge auf den hinterkopf erhöhen das denkvermögen...


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2012)

Ach leute ich hab keine Lust mehr, bin schon seit 8 inner Uni


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2012)

Heul nicht rum!

Bei uns gibt es jetzt aber eindeutige Zeichen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

Einfach mal zwei Bilder mit Schnee.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2012)

Yeah! Flughafen nach Hause! Ist das Wetter echt so Sche*** wie es auf Wetter.com steht?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Standen da Preise dran?
> Gerade das Manitou wäre was richtig feines. Eins der spannesten Bikes die es für mich gibt.



Kann denn das Manitou noch etwas anderes als zu reißen? 
Preise habe ich keine gesehen, ich habe mein Gesicht nur an der Fensterscheibe zerdrückt. Ich muss eh nochmal hin, da kann ich mal reinschauen.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd so gern aufs Rad, aber das muss ich wohl wieder fürs WE aufsparen


----------



## BENDERR (13. Dezember 2012)

ich würd mich auch gern sportlich betätigen. aber hab am samstag leistungstest.. da darf ich vorher nicht viel machen :/


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kann denn das Manitou noch etwas anderes als zu reißen?
> Preise habe ich keine gesehen, ich habe mein Gesicht nur an der Fensterscheibe zerdrückt. Ich muss eh nochmal hin, da kann ich mal reinschauen.



 Denke nicht aber schön ists.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2012)

heute mal 1 stunde laufen gewesen. Irgandwas muss man ja machen bei dem wetter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Denke nicht aber schön ists.



Jup, das ist es.

Heute ist mein Paket mit Radteilen gekommen (Verschleißteile, Thermoflasche und Kleinteile). Dann kann ich am WE das Rad wieder fertig machen und loslegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (13. Dezember 2012)

nabend,
so jetzt schon wochenende, morgen auf ne hochzeit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Na endlich wieder jemand hier.....  




Metrum schrieb:


> Einfach mal zwei Bilder mit Schnee.



Beide schön stimmig. Irgendwie erkenne ich deine Räder immer... ..da ist irgendwie ´ne eigene Handschrift dabei. Zieht sich durch deine ganzen, die mir bekannten, Aufbauten...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Yeah! Flughafen nach Hause! Ist das Wetter echt so Sche*** wie es auf Wetter.com steht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hier auf Station geht´s...  
Bin sogar noch einen Tag länger hier. Freiwillig! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich würd so gern aufs Rad, aber das muss ich wohl wieder fürs WE aufsparen



Ich auch.....          ....denke es dürfte ein WE im Feb. werden!?   



onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute mal 1 stunde laufen gewesen. Irgandwas muss man ja machen bei dem wetter.



Ich auch. 
Stationen von vorne nach hinten, von oben nach unten und von links nach rechts. Das ganze dann rückwärts.... 
Bin halt auch oft an der Oase für den orientalischen-Gaumen-Orgasmus...







-> Kaffeemaschine



unocz schrieb:


> nabend,
> so jetzt schon wochenende, morgen auf ne hochzeit



Da dürfte ich ja nicht mal was trinken....


----------



## unocz (13. Dezember 2012)

Warum dürftest du da nix trinken


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Spezi ist sooo schön!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Nix mit Umdrehungen. Wegen Wundheilung!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir mal Gedanken wegen dem Baumschmuck für diese Weihnachten gemacht. Kommt ja immer so überraschend!!  

Das wäre so die passende Richtung....



4mate schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2012)

gleich wirds wieder gelöscht...ich habs gesehen marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Pssssssssssssssssssssst!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Dezember 2012)

richtig nix löschen....wo er die Bilder immer nur her hat einfach schön, genau das was wir brauchen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch die blonde Schwester hier...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Dezember 2012)

jaaaaaaaaa Schwestern sind schon was feines


----------



## Junior97 (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin  grade von 3h Schwimmtraining zurück. 'Und Metrum kann das sein das du recht große KB fährst ?


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin moin  grade von 3h Schwimmtraining zurück. 'Und Metrum kann das sein das du recht große KB fährst ?



Naja, hier geht das Prima mit ner Übersetzung wie Ulle! 
Käme hier wohl auch mit vorn 56 und hinten vier Zähnen klar. Wie gesagt wenn ich nen Berg hochfahren will muss ich erstmal in ein Loch (Tagebau) fahren. Kann hier alles super damit fahren.  Außer wirklich schnell.

Marco, kannst ja noch bissel in der Nase bohren, da werden es paar Tage mehr mit der blonden Schwester!

Dir gefällt das Stumpi Marcel? Hm, war mal ein Rahmenschnapper und soll Winterrad sein wobei ich für den Winter lieber was Enduroartiges als HT hätte.

Handschrift? Ja, ich denke ich habe schon immer konkrete Vorstellungen und nun steht hier im Flur ein ganz schwarzes, ein ganz rotes und ein ganz weißes. Ist schon ne Art Handschrift.

Wo ist eigentlich Spam Jens?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Studiere gerade das halbe Thule-Angebot....     Kompliziert! Will doch nur einen günstigen, aber halbwegs gescheiten AHK-Träger...

Der Euroway 940 oder doch der 920er... Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

Hättest mal lieber ein Auto kaufen sollen wo die innen rein passen!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hatte ich doch erst. 95% Kombi ungenutzt.....  

Dafür habe ich jetzt lieber Leistung. Die nutze ich auch zu 95%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Dezember 2012)

richtig Leistung ist immer gut...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, hier geht das Prima mit ner Übersetzung wie Ulle!
> Käme hier wohl auch mit vorn 56 und hinten vier Zähnen klar. Wie gesagt wenn ich nen Berg hochfahren will muss ich erstmal in ein Loch (Tagebau) fahren. Kann hier alles super damit fahren.  Außer wirklich schnell.
> 
> Marco, kannst ja noch bissel in der Nase bohren, da werden es paar Tage mehr mit der blonden Schwester!
> ...



Kundentermin!


----------



## unocz (13. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kundentermin!




um die uhrzeit


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch erst. 95% Kombi ungenutzt.....
> 
> Dafür habe ich jetzt lieber Leistung. Die nutze ich auch zu 95%...



Hm, hatte schon schönere Autos mit viel Leistung (bis 375 PS) nun habe ich ein sehr unschönes Auto aber man kann das Bike stehend ohne was abzubauen transportieren. 

Jens, jetzt noch nen Kundentermin?! Du armer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kundentermin!


----------



## BENDERR (13. Dezember 2012)

herr der ringe auf vox!

(n'abend!)


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Dezember 2012)

Prost Jungs...

Komme gerade vom Santa Pauli Weihnachtsmarkt auf der Reeperbahn. Schön ein paar Bier gezwitschert und der Weihnachtsfrau beim Strippen zugegröhlt...

Prost ihr Bagaluten

Schneebild:


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin Marcus!

Der Ausdruck *zugegröhlt* hat irgendwie sowas ursprüngliches, bodenständiges und ehrliches zugleich!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Der Ausdruck *zugegröhlt* hat irgendwie sowas ursprüngliches, bodenständiges und ehrliches zugleich!



"Ausziiiiiiiehn, ausziiiiehn..." Der beste Weihnachtsmarkt der Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> "Ausziiiiiiiehn, ausziiiiehn..." Der beste Weihnachtsmarkt der Welt.





Und DA willst du wech?!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und DA willst du wech?!



Ich habe die Weihnachtsfrauen mitgenommen....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Dezember 2012)

hmm, auch schön, gut kommen wir dich mal besuchen


----------



## unocz (13. Dezember 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hamburg ist immer eine Reise wert...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist doch die blonde Schwester hier...



Sag ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Studiere gerade das halbe Thule-Angebot....     Kompliziert! Will doch nur einen günstigen, aber halbwegs gescheiten AHK-Träger...
> 
> Der Euroway 940 oder doch der 920er... Fragen über Fragen....



Du solltest doch bei Uebler gucken!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch erst. 95% Kombi ungenutzt.....
> 
> Dafür habe ich jetzt lieber Leistung. Die nutze ich auch zu 95%...



Was, im Krankenhaus?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> um die uhrzeit



Bis 22:45 Uhr und dann noch den Kollegen aus dem Innendienst mit Umweg nach Hause bringen. Ergo zwei Stunden Autofahrt zurück!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hamburg ist immer eine Reise wert...



Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen nachmittags dort mit Frauchen!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dir gefällt das Stumpi Marcel? Hm, war mal ein Rahmenschnapper und soll Winterrad sein wobei ich für den Winter lieber was Enduroartiges als HT hätte.



Ja 

Richtig geiler Rahmen und noch die passende gabel dazu 

N8


----------



## unocz (14. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männers!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Und gleich wieder arbeiten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du solltest doch bei Uebler gucken!



Moin miteinander!

Die sind aber noch 100  und mehr teurer.... 

Selbst dann, wenn ich es als Zubehör aus dem VW-Programm als Mitarbeiter bestelle....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

@Marcus

Haste noch was von den Nikolausinen übrig gelassen oder mit Haut und Haar vernascht...???
Falls du dabei Hilfe brauchst..... 
Mütze und Stiefel sollen sie ruhig anlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin du Nasenbär!
Gabs schon lecker Frühstück?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin! 

Neeee, warte auch eher auf ne schöne, große Voltaren-Tablette!!!  

Du wohnst auch neuerdings hier im Forum!? 


Wenn's nicht so weit wäre, käme ich jetzt mit Crossaints und Kaffee  vorbei....


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Neeee, warte auch eher auf ne schöne, große Voltaren-Tablette!!!
> 
> ...




Naja, seit ich krank bin guck ich hier halt öfter rein. 
Will/muss dann aber noch in die Garage was basteln aber die muss erstmal warm werden - da drinnen fast genauso kalt wie draußen.
Der Kaffee wäre doch eh alle bis du hier bist, so wie du das Zeugs säufst!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> 
> Haste noch was von den Nikolausinen übrig gelassen oder mit Haut und Haar vernascht...???
> Falls du dabei Hilfe brauchst.....
> Mütze und Stiefel sollen sie ruhig anlassen.



Für Dich werden die gewünschten Attribute tätowiert!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin miteinander!
> 
> Die sind aber noch 100  und mehr teurer....
> 
> Selbst dann, wenn ich es als Zubehör aus dem VW-Programm als Mitarbeiter bestelle....



Dann stoeber mal eine Woche nicht nach neuen Biketeilen und der Träger ist egal wie teuer finanziert!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2012)

moin...

Ab mittag wochenende und dann gehts zum letzten mal ab zum tätowierer.

Phuuuu, da bin ich endlich von den schmerzen erlöst. Bin langsam alt für solche sachen.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Dezember 2012)

moin! gerade aufgestanden.. heut is ja frei-tag! 
weiß noch garnicht was ich heut anstellen soll.. sport fällt ja mehr oder weniger flach,
und freundin hat heute auch keine zeit :/


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin


Hab auch grad erst gefrühstückt, heut hab ich auch frei-tag und Regenerationstag

Bis auf ein bissl lernen hab ich auch net viel zu tun. Mein Vater bringt heute endlich die Digicam wieder mit, dann kann ich endlich mal unsere beiden Projekte updaten, das RR von meinem Vater steht jez auch schonmal auf eigenen Füßen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Dezember 2012)

moin,

sind ja fast alle wieder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Bin auch da 

Hab jetzt noch eine Vorlesung und dann ab nach Hause, noch was tun!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2012)

Jipiii schwarzwald, again!!!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Arbeit!


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> arbeit!



prolet! :d


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann stoeber mal eine Woche nicht nach neuen Biketeilen und der Träger ist egal wie teuer finanziert!



Hast du meine PN bekommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Dezember 2012)

na TT nun daheim????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Jo! 

Ich weiß, da ist irgendwo noch ne PN im Eingang von dir.....

Nachher tel.!!!!


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2012)

So die Digicam is wieder da...






Am RR für Vaddi hat sich einiges getan

Mein Cockpit macht sich auch so langsam:






Der Spacerturm wird gekürzt, wenn ich die richtige Position gefunden hab...


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2012)

Deine Aheadkappe ist witzig  

...nur blöd, wenn es dann mal regnen sollte... 

FSA Aufkleber auf dem Lenker???


RR für den Vater: heißes Teil!


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke

Wenns mal regnet läufts doch unten wieder raus^^

Stimmt der Aufkleber könnte mal runter...


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

Kannst bei Regen ja sowas reinstecken, Löcher müssten ja passen. 
Und dann noch Saschas Hawaikette um den Hals!


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2012)

Problem gelöst


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2012)

So, ihr müsst nun mal paar Stunden ohne mich klarkommen da ich bis Sonntagabend unterwegs und ohne Netz bin. Wer sich dadurch verunsichert fühlt bleibt dann lieber dem Forum auch so lang fern.
Schönes WE bis dahin...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Shit, du nimmst damit meinem Wochenende den ganzen Sinn.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kannst bei Regen ja sowas reinstecken, Löcher müssten ja passen.
> Und dann noch Saschas Hawaikette um den Hals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte die braucht er nun für die Nase, damit er nicht ausläuft?!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du meine PN bekommen??



Ooops, da war noch was!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2012)

bin gerade von einer alternativen sportart zurück. Der kleine ist ja dieses wochenende bei mir...rauflaufen und runter schlitteln...2h unterwegs...schreibs gleich ein

Min maaaaaaaaaaarcooooooo Alias NASENBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄR, schön das du zu hause bist....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Tach! 

Haha,.. eben kurz mit Jens (ow) telefoniert, davor mit Maik und alleine in der kurzen Zeit habe ich schon gemerkt, wie ruhig es im KH wirklich war....



Naja, noch habe ich etwas Zeit für mich - Sie fährt gerade die Kids zum Daddy...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

_*Now it´s time for...............
*_





























*....Augenpflege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
*













































*Tattattattaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Haha,.. eben kurz mit Jens (ow) telefoniert, davor mit Maik und alleine in der kurzen Zeit habe ich schon gemerkt, wie ruhig es im KH wirklich war....
> 
> ...



und auch schon wieder eine PN geschrieben...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Now it´s time for...............
> *_
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte bereits vermutet zum in der Nase popeln!


(Das Foto war so weit unten)


----------



## Junior97 (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin, mit den Bildern ersetzt er doch nur das Radfahren (war mein Kommentar zu Vati als er das gesehn hat  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits vermutet zum in der Nase popeln!
> 
> 
> (Das Foto war so weit unten)



Nich ´ _*popeln*_   -   spülen!!!!

Das kommt jetzt...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nich ´ _*popeln*_   -   spülen!!!!
> 
> Das kommt jetzt...



Spülen? Su nennst Du das also wenn die Finger in die Nase wandern!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin, mit den Bildern ersetzt er doch nur das Radfahren (war mein Kommentar zu Vati als er das gesehn hat  )




Moin Junior, 

liebe Grüße an Daddy! 

Hier ist´s immer so schön und für ALLE was dabei! 
Und zu später Stunde herrscht sowieso Bike-Verbot!
Frag mal Benjamin oder Jens.....


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Junior,
> 
> liebe Grüße an Daddy!
> 
> ...



Da kannst Du aber nur den Onkel meinen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Spülen? Su nennst Du das also wenn die Finger in die Nase wandern!



Nich _Nase_   -    In´s Hirn!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da kannst Du aber nur den Onkel meinen...




NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, den nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Junior,
> 
> liebe Grüße an Daddy!
> 
> ...



Und die Fremden die sich um diese Zeit ins ETWR verirren kriegen auch immer Kloppe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und die Fremden die sich um diese Zeit ins ETWR verirren kriegen auch immer Kloppe



  Wer jetzt genau?????


Mensch, Marcel....., sonst hast DU wenigstens ein Lady-Feedback gegeben....   Was´n los???


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt genau?????
> 
> 
> Mensch, Marcel....., sonst hast DU wenigstens ein Lady-Feedback gegeben....   Was´n los???



Wahrscheinlich hat er gerade Besuch und muss sich zurückhalten!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

ohne keine hand zum schreiben frei.


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2012)

Also mich irritiert der Muffin gewaltig


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, den nicht!



Hey,

so breit ist der Bildschirm am Laptop nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Also mich irritiert der Muffin gewaltig



Da gibt es halt was zum Naschen!

(Wer hält denn eigentlich gerade dem Junior die Ohren zu?)


----------



## Junior97 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich überles des einfach    macht einfach weiter


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich überles des einfach    macht einfach weiter



Soso...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer jetzt genau?????
> 
> 
> Mensch, Marcel....., sonst hast DU wenigstens ein Lady-Feedback gegeben....   Was´n los???



Überhaupt Leute die nicht zu "den Üblichen" gehören 


Ich hab meine Lieblingstattoowierte doch schon gefunden 

Aber die da oben hat schon ne tolle Mähne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Und ich hab da noch was für den Junior gefunden:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ohne keine hand zum schreiben frei.






Ach, nochmal DANKE für die PN, Kai! 



maddda schrieb:


> Also mich irritiert der Muffin gewaltig



Häääää?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wo bist du denn gedanklich?? 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> so breit ist der Bildschirm am Laptop nicht!



Sparbrötchen!!!!!!!! Tzzzzzzzzzzzz.....   



Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich überles des einfach    macht einfach weiter



Genau so! Weiter so  "... Go Junior, go Junior, go... "     

Ganz wie der Veikko! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Überhaupt Leute die nicht zu "den Üblichen" gehören
> 
> 
> *Ich hab meine Lieblingstattoowierte doch schon gefunden*
> ...



Wer denn????????????  Das würde UNS schon interessieren..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich hab da noch was für den Junior gefunden:



Irgendwie verknüpfe ich gerade ungewollt den Bart mit......


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Häääää??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann will uns der Hesse weismachen wir hätten Vorurteile wegen seiner Langen Leitung!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer denn????????????  Das würde UNS schon interessieren..



Das Rückentattoo der Guten hab ich schon mal hier gepostet 

Vom fertigen auf der Seite gibts aber vorerst keine Foddos


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verknüpfe ich gerade ungewollt den Bart mit......



Lass mich raten: Jahreszeitlich bedingt!

@ Junior  

Der bereitet gerade nur seine Rentiere vor!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und dann will uns der *Hesse* weismachen wir hätten Vorurteile wegen seiner Langen Leitung!




Du schaust zu oft _*sleepy hollow*_....

Darf ich vorstellen, der Hesse:


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

das bild war wohl gemeint:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10040462&postcount=11951


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> lass mich raten: Jahreszeitlich bedingt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das bild war wohl gemeint:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10040462&postcount=11951




...stimmt....

Also ist Marcel jetzt doch in festen Händen!?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...stimmt....
> 
> Also ist Marcel jetzt doch in festen Händen!?




Besser nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

die ist doch einfach nur nett.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du schaust zu oft _*sleepy hollow*_....
> 
> Darf ich vorstellen, der Hesse:



Bist Du Dir ganz sich das Dir am Montag nur an der Nase rumgeschnibbelt wurde so wie Du aussiehst?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die ist doch einfach nur nett.



Seit dem ich weiß, wo an der Uni die Gebäude mit guter Quote sind


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir ganz sich das Dir am Montag nur an der Nase rumgeschnibbelt wurde so wie Du aussiehst?



Alles wie auf dem Bild gehabt  -    anstatt der Nase habe ich jetzt halt ´nen Piepmatz im Gesicht.
Praktisch!
Aber wenn es stört, nehme ich den ganzen Kopf halt ab. Siehe Bild oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

@Jens (ow)

Kein Uebler-Träger! DER ist´s geworden....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbp5IDf4Mhw"]14 Thule EuroWay G2 920 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Jens (ow)
> 
> Kein Uebler-Träger! DER ist´s geworden....
> 
> 14 Thule EuroWay G2 920 - YouTube



Ist das die blonde Krankenschwester?

Grundsätzlich OK, hab ja keinen Vertrag mit irgendeinem der Trägerhersteller!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

bei heckträgern finde ich das system von opel ganz interessant. 
immer dabei und platzsparend.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei heckträgern finde ich *das system von opel *ganz interessant.
> immer dabei und platzsparend.



Bau das mal in einen Golf.....


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

ich bin da nicht so markengebunden.

hatte bisher schon nen corsa a und im moment fahre golf 3.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin Kai,

Dir ist ja bekannt wo der Delinquent arbeitet?

Edit

Der Marco war schneller!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2012)

du hast hoffentlich das "noch" vergessen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> du hast hoffentlich das "noch" vergessen.



Was ihm zu wünschen wäre!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ach, DIE Nuss muss ich ja auch noch knacken......


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Marco

von diesem habe ich vorhin gesprochen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Gib dem Zauber Zucker......


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2012)

N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Marcel!



Ich bin kurz duschen.....     Vielleicht ist ja nachher noch jemand online..?!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> N8



Bis morgen!


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2012)

So ich bin auch wech, N8 Leute


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade festgestellt das es hier schuettet wie aus Eimern. Wenn das alles noch als Schnee runterkommen würde!

Das wird eine schöne Schlammschlacht morgen im Wald!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hello  ?


----------



## BENDERR (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Na,schon jemand wach? Ich muss gleich zum leistungstest..1x ans Limit am frühen morgen ..oder vl ein bisschen drüber hinaus


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich ein shimano xt Hinterrad Lager service kit bekomme?
Haette gerne Kugeln, linker Konus und Achse mit festem re Konus.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

@ Sascha

Ich bezweifle das ein Händler die auf Lager hat. Frag doch mal bei der Fa. Paul Lange in Stuttgart an ob dort solche Teile vorrätig sind. Direkt selber bestellen kannst Du diese dort allerdings nicht. Das muss dann ein Fahrradhändler für dich tätigen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm ich glaub da Kauf ich für 25 ne neue deore Nabe und Bau da die Lager aus 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Dezember 2012)

moin,
 @Sascha schon ne neue Kurbel im Crosser???


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2012)

klar  die alfine kam waerend ich in taiwan war. musste aber den bash runter nehmen. erstens braucht kein mensch. 2. schliff die sram 1x1 kette dran.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Gleich endlich mal wieder aufs Rad und das Finale Set-Up für morgen (Goldenstedt) finden. So 5 Tage ohne Rad sind schon hart!

Und nach dem Rennen kommt auch erstmal das Rennbärtchen ab


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Dezember 2012)

aha....

hier regnet es gerade mal schauen ob ich die Tage mal fahren kann...es wird langsam wieder zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> aha....



Weiblicher Besuch kommt schon heute, falls du in die Richtung willst


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Dezember 2012)

japp die Richtung stimmt


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gleich endlich mal wieder aufs Rad und das Finale Set-Up für morgen (Goldenstedt) finden. So 5 Tage ohne Rad sind schon hart!
> 
> Und nach dem Rennen kommt auch erstmal das Rennbärtchen ab



Moin Marcel,

Du fährst morgen zum Weser-Ems-Cup nach Goldenstedt? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> aha....
> 
> hier regnet es gerade mal schauen ob ich die Tage mal fahren kann...es wird langsam wieder zeit



Hier scheint die Sonne und ich fahre mit meiner Frau zum Shoppen Nach HH! hoffentlich komme ich nachher noch zum Biken.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp die Richtung stimmt



Vielleicht gehts ohne ja wirklich besser (hab ich jetzt schon von ein paar Mädels gehört). Aber ich mich für die verändern? Niemals!

@ Jens: Genau, bisher ist geplant, dass ich mit einem Kollegen morgen früh dahin fahre


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehts ohne ja wirklich besser (hab ich jetzt schon von ein paar Mädels gehört). Aber ich mich für die verändern? Niemals!
> 
> @ Jens: Genau, bisher ist geplant, dass ich mit einem Kollegen morgen früh dahin fahre



Hm, das ist nur 45 Minuten Fahrtweg von mir entfernt..., dabei wollte ich doch morgen den Allmountain-Prototypen für 2014 testen!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Für uns bald 2,5h...
Alleine würd ich nicht dahinfahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gleich endlich mal wieder aufs Rad und das Finale Set-Up für morgen (Goldenstedt) finden. So 5 Tage ohne Rad sind schon hart!
> 
> Und nach dem Rennen kommt auch erstmal das *Rennbärtchen* ab



Moin!


*Foddos* davon, bitte!!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Mit ohne?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit ohne?




Vorher  -  nachher!

Erstmal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

MIt ist ungefähr so:







Sonntagabend kommts dann bis zum nächsten Rennen?! weg.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2012)

bart kann man zu vielem sagen!

also bitte nur bilder, wenn es sich um den im gesicht handelt.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bart kann man zu vielem sagen!
> 
> also bitte nur bilder, wenn es sich um den im gesicht handelt.



Tut es doch


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ein wenig, _aber nuuuur ein wenig_, verzerrt. 

Okay....


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt erstmal ne Runde Crossen, bevor der Besuch kommt.

Da kann ich auch mental benjamin beistehen!


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2012)

> Ein wenig, aber nuuuur ein wenig, verzerrt.
> 
> Okay....



Du siehst das völlig falsch.

Er ist gerade dabei, das Raumzeitkontinuum zu durchbrechen, deswegen ist sein rechtes Bein auch noch schwarf


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Wurmlöcher auf der Strecke - ich hab mir schließlich nicht umsonst den Radiusgebrochen!


----------



## BENDERR (15. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal ne Runde Crossen, bevor der Besuch kommt.
> 
> Da kann ich auch mental benjamin beistehen!



also bei mir wars garnicht soo schlimm.. zumindest das ergebnis.. 

jetzt erstmal was essen und danach noch 2h spinning mitm verein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ganz schön geeiert. Viele Forstwege von Autos befahren und der Restschnee ist dann überfroren.
Hab schon 4-5 Mal auf der Klappe gelegen - aber nur bei ~Schrittgeschwindigkeit


----------



## BENDERR (15. Dezember 2012)

ja, das hatte ich am mittwoch.. aber bei uns gabs gestern irgendwie nen wetterumschwung und von gestern auf heute is aufeinmal der ganze schnee weg und 8°C..


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

So warm ist es bei uns auch, nur ist es im Wald nicht überall weggetaut.


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier is auch fast alles wech, aber verdammt nass hier.


----------



## BENDERR (15. Dezember 2012)

im wald war ich noch nicht.. aber da es viel regnet bzw schon geregnet hat, nehme ich mal an, dass da auch nicht mehr allzu viel übrig ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2012)

war eben mal ne runde laufen. von unten am berg bis nach oben und steil wieder runter.

wenn ich den anstieg schnell fahre, schaffe ich im schnitt ca. 11 km/h.

der schnee ist hier auch fast komplett weg. nur auf der nordseite, dort wo keine sonne hinkommt, ists noch etwas weiß.
der boden ist eher schmierig, nicht matschig.

mal sehen wo ich morgen laufen gehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2012)

"Aaaah! Back in the arms oft the undead!"

Gerade schon 2,5h ga1 im regen,... Und es war guuut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich setze mich gleich noch eine Runde auf's Bike!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2012)

CX-cross


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen also Weser-Ems-Cup in Goldenstedt!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2012)

weils so schön ist.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6et5hSCB2fU"]Arschbombe - Catch the Ice Dude (FAIL) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen also Weser-Ems-Cup in Goldenstedt!



Gute Sache! Wie erkannt man sich?



			
				k_star schrieb:
			
		

> weils so schön ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replaytaste bitte bei 0:25 Sekunden


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mit dem Carbon 29er Univega vor Ort und werde eine rote Gorejacke tragen sowie einen Girohelm auf dem Kopf haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2012)

Okay!
Bronzenes Kaffenback, weißer Helm. Entweder rote Softshell oder weißes Vereinstrikot 

Bis morgen und N8


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2012)

mit dem rennbart bist du doch leicht zu erkennen.

oder ist er schon ab?


warum replay bei 0:25?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> weils so schön ist.
> 
> Arschbombe - Catch the Ice Dude (FAIL) - YouTube



Immer wieder geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. Dezember 2012)

so..gerade mal die ibc app installiert. echt angenehm


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2012)

N8!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

ROCKY.... das Musical war richtig cool und kann ich nur empfehlen!!!

Ich glaube ich werde die Tage mal wieder die Boxhandschuhe anziehen

GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> so..gerade mal die ibc app installiert. echt angenehm





Echt? Damals war die App shit...
Für Android?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!



Na, mein Bester... Wat macht der Riechkolben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi!

Sorry, späte Antwort! - Der hängt im Gesicht und stinkt noch nach OP... 

Manchmal sifft er noch ein wenig, aber das wird noch Wochen so gehen.

Die Stirn- und Kieferhöhlen pochen z.Zt. viel mehr...


----------



## cpprelude (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry, späte Antwort! - Der hängt im Gesicht und stinkt noch nach OP...
> 
> ...


 
Wie geht's eigentlich dem Knie von deinem Kollegen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Der sitzt noch zu Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der sitzt noch zu Hause...


 
Aber keine schwerwiegenden Schäden oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeee....., alles okay.



Du, ich bin auch raus.

Schlaf gut


----------



## cpprelude (16. Dezember 2012)

Gn8


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Echt? Damals war die App shit...
> Für Android?



Ich hab tapatalk. Weeesentlicvh angenehmer und kann mehr als nur ein furom.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Dezember 2012)

moin...

Mal wieder lauftraining angesagt. Schön wenn man immer noch rennen vor der haustüre hat.

Bei uns ist nix los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

guten Morgen,

bei uns gibt es ja ein paar Nachteulen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

*@Maik*
Hast du gerade Homezone??


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

moin, ja


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin Marcel!


----------



## BENDERR (16. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab tapatalk. Weeesentlicvh angenehmer und kann mehr als nur ein furom.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



muss ich mal ausprobieren.. ich kenn halt nur das surfen über die homepage auf dem handy und DAS war shit.. da ist die app schon angenehmer ^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Geklaut, aber gut:



HanzDampf schrieb:


> ..Winter kann so schön sein


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Apropos Marcel,

Den hab ich hier in Goldenstedt noch nicht entdeckt.

Und ich hab nach 2 Runden aufgegeben....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Apropos Marcel,
> 
> Den hab ich hier in Goldenstedt entdeckt.
> 
> Und ich hab nach 2 Runden aufgegeben....




Moin!

Du meinst aber den Marcel, _den Kerl_, der den hübschen Mädels heimlich auf der Uni nachstellt und deren Tattoos im WWW veröffentlicht!?
Jetzt trägt er aktuell sogar Bart, damit man ihn nicht gleich erkennt. 

Ich meinte ja den *maddda*-Marcel...        






Und du, Jens!?  Hast geschwächelt???


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich heiß aber Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Du meinst aber den Marcel, _den Kerl_, der den hübschen Mädels heimlich auf der Uni nachstellt und deren Tattoos im WWW veröffentlicht!?
> Jetzt trägt er aktuell sogar Bart, damit man ihn nicht gleich erkennt.
> ...



Ich meinte von Anfang an den Marcel!


Und das Crossrennen nicht meine Welt sind und ich im hinteren Feld rumeiere ist mir ja bekannt. Bei aber ca. 25 Kettenklemmern pro Runde ist mir der Rahmen aber zu schade!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich heiß aber Philipp



Ups, stimmt ja..!  Peinlich! 1000x Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Hatten wir nicht 2x Marcel hier???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich meinte von Anfang an den Marcel!
> 
> 
> Und das Crossrennen nicht meine Welt sind und ich im hinteren Feld rumeiere ist mir ja bekannt. Bei aber ca. 25 Kettenklemmern pro Runde ist mir der Rahmen aber zu schade!




Ups, 1:0 für dich! 


Das mit dem Rahmen kann ich nachvollziehen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2012)

Boar bin ich noch leer. Irgend wie läuft so ne woche mit 2x 13h Flug doch aus... Heute fuesse auf den Tisch. Nächsten Sonntag ist hier bike&run. Da will ich fit sein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Sag mal, fährst du eigentlich noch für das *Zaboo*-Team?
Weil das Racebike/Hauptbike ist ja jetzt das Epic, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

zaboo gibts nicht mehr.
die heißen jetzt alpspire mountain racing,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598813&highlight=alpspire
und haben es seit dem verlinkten thread nicht geschafft irgendwelche infos auf ihre homepage zu packen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2012)

Nope, fahre auf eigene Kappe  Vereins Trikot und gut ist.
Zu dem zaboo Deutschland Nachfolgeteam sage ich einfach nix 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (16. Dezember 2012)

mahlzeit.
grrr muss jetzt gleich mitm chef nach polen fahren, was er mir mal gestern ganz beiläufig verkündet hat......und mittwoch dann die 800km auch noch allein zurück


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit!


..mit dem Rad???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

und er bleibt da und macht urlaub, oder wie?

habt ihr wenigstens vernünftige firmenwagen?

durfte mal fü einen kurztrip nach lengenwang in den tiefsten süden deutschlands.
morgens hin, dann dort kurz in die firma, am nächsten morgen noch sachen einladen und wieder zurück.

es war kein firmenwagen mehr frei, also wurde ein mietwagen besorgt.
komme jedenfalls morgens mit dem schlüssel aus der zentrale und gehe zu unserem besucherparkplatz.
rechts steht ein caddy o.ä. mit großer sixt aufschrift und links stehen noch ein paar andere waage. mit ganz schlechten erwartungen drücke ich also auf die fernbedienung, aber rechts tut sich nichts. stattdessen fängt links ein neuer (7000 km) passat 4 limousine an zu blinken. wie geil!


----------



## unocz (16. Dezember 2012)

ja er hat da noch ein paar mehr sache zu erledigen. ich darf dann aber mit dem neuen a6 zurück (automatik) , das ist aber auch der einzige trost.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

und wie macht sich nun der Mavic Winterschuhe??? Würde der auch reichen??:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1038/a38292/polaris-mtb-winterschuhe.html


paßt das am Crosser? oder ne Nummer zu breit?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1716/a10687/bluemels-radschutz-set-28-45mm-schwarz.html?mfid=13


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Kai, was ist ein Passat 4 ???

Modell 3B wäre sowas:
Für mich der 4. Passat, WENN ICH RICHTIG ZÄHLE!?

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8940/p1010297.jpg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Aber ich hätte ihn dir dann so hingestellt:

http://www.autoholic.de/images/resized/VW-Passat-3B-US-Modell-UO3L.jpg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja er hat da noch ein paar mehr sache zu erledigen. ich darf dann aber mit dem *neuen a6 zurück* (automatik) , das ist aber auch der einzige trost.



Passt doch! 
Gibt das Ü-Stunden oder Cash bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

ups, meinte den neuesten passat zu der zeit.
ist glaube ich 2 jahre her.

da stand erst golf 4.


----------



## unocz (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Passt doch!
> Gibt das Ü-Stunden oder Cash bei euch?



wie das vergütet wird, ist leider noch nicht klar, besser gesagt wurde noch nicht besprochen. denke aber cash.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

Jens du mußt dich schon auch mal ein wenig bewegen sonst bekommst du noch einen dekubitus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> wie das vergütet wird, ist leider noch nicht klar, besser gesagt wurde noch nicht besprochen. denke aber cash.



Na das wäre doch okay....


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

nicht anklicken wenn ihr gerade am essen seid!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekubitus


----------



## unocz (16. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nicht anklicken wenn ihr gerade am essen seid!
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekubitus





cool! gibt es da jetzt irgendeinen zusammenhang oder einfach nur so


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

zwei beiträge über meinem.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Kenne es.    War beim Zivi in der Pflege...

Deshalb auch das gute Verhältnis zu Maik, dem alten Rettungs-Assi.
Den hat das halt so mitgenommen, dass er reif für die Insel war (ist).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Seite 600 voll !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

gratulation herr teufel,

sie haben einen meilenstein gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Seite 600 voll !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich finde die Anzahl der Posts viel cooler!

Ach ja, Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

So bin ich.....     

Besser wie Gallensteine! Oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Anzahl der Posts viel cooler!
> 
> Ach ja, Moin!




Moin, _*Tiger.... *_


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Jens du mußt dich schon auch mal ein wenig bewegen sonst bekommst du noch einen dekubitus



Moin Maik,

Meinst Du mich oder den Onkel?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Maik,
> 
> Meinst Du mich oder den Onkel?



Egal, ihr heißt doch beide Bernd!?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nicht anklicken wenn ihr gerade am essen seid!
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dekubitus



Auf dem IPhone glücklicherweise ohne Fotos!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Egal, ihr heißt doch beide Bernd!?



Tach Heini!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

ups, Asche auf meinen Haupt meine natürlich den Marco(TT)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach Heini!





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ups, Asche auf meinen Haupt meine natürlich den Marco(TT)




Immer auf die Verwundeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin... 

Ich war echt skeptisch, aber das Musical war wirklich toll....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Ich war echt skeptisch, aber das Musical war wirklich toll....



Glaube ich!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hunger....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen...

Ich bräuchte einen *rechten* Geberzylinder/Bremshebeleinheit von einer solchen SLX:


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal in meinen bikeMarkt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und wie macht sich nun der Mavic Winterschuhe??? Würde der auch reichen??:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1038/a38292/polaris-mtb-winterschuhe.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Habe gestern 2 kpl. Systeme für vorne geschossen. Da die Sättel gleich sind, brauche ich nur eine rechte Gebereinheit für hinten.
Neu oder neuwertig.
Aber eben bei CNC eine für 33  gefunden....   Müsste noch ein Stückchen fallen, der Preis bei CNC.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (16. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ???????



Ich bin leider noch nicht zum testen der Schuhe gekommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2012)

bei cnc hab ich die au gekauft. aber ich glaub net, das du hebel re einzeln findest.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Egal, ihr heißt doch beide Bernd!?


 
Psssst masenteufel...oder wars der nasenbär

Bin dann doch noch aufs bike...hätte aber gerade so gut auch in den verwaldstättersee springen können-

total durchnässt nach hause gekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> hunger....


 
finger weg marcus!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> finger weg marcus!!!!!



 Dann gibt es heute wieder Reis mit Reis


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Anzahl der Posts viel cooler!
> 
> Ach ja, Moin!



Moin Marcus,

Ich haette jetzt von Dir erwartet das Du "voll sein" als viel cooler empfindest!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Ich war echt skeptisch, aber das Musical war wirklich toll....



Bei Maro hieße das septisch!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen...
> 
> Ich bräuchte einen *rechten* Geberzylinder/Bremshebeleinheit von einer solchen SLX:



Hast Du mal die original Shimano Nummer?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hunger....



Ich auch, hab aber leider die letzten zwei Wochen aber wieder 2 Kilos zugelegt...

Gibt also heute Abend nur Salat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich auch, hab aber leider die letzten zwei Wochen aber wieder 2 Kilos zugelegt...
> 
> Gibt also heute Abend nur Salat!



Moin Jens

Bei mir war die letzte Woche auch wenig erfolgreich... Ich hatte (trinkfesten) Besuch und bin kaum auf dem Rad gewesen! 
Ab morgen wieder

Wie war der Tag in HH?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens
> 
> Bei mir war die letzte Woche auch wenig erfolgreich... Ich hatte (trinkfesten) Besuch und bin kaum auf dem Rad gewesen!
> Ab morgen wieder
> ...



Bei uns waren ein paar Weihnachtsfeiern mit reichhaltig Speis und Trank!

Ansonsten war ich in HH in erster Linie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt (Drachenfutter nennt man das wohl)! Ich war trotz der Völle vor Ort erstaunlich entspannt. Noch schön beim Italiener in der Europapassage Mittag gegessen und dann schön zuegig nach Hause.

A1 mit Vollgas bis Bremen durchballern, GEIL!

Nur weil mein Frauchen morgens nicht in die Hufe gekommen ist sind wir leider fast 1,5 Stunden später nach HH losgefahren als von mir geplant was mir später an Zeit beim Biken fehlte...


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei uns waren ein paar Weihnachtsfeiern mit reichhaltig Speis und Trank!
> 
> Ansonsten war ich in HH in erster Linie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt (Drachenfutter nennt man das wohl)! Ich war trotz der Völle vor Ort erstaunlich entspannt. Noch schön beim Italiener in der Europapassage Mittag gegessen und dann schön zuegig nach Hause.
> 
> ...



Mit den Weihnachtsmärkten ist es in diesem Jahr krass, irgendwie sind die an jeder Ecke... Früher bin ich am Hauptbahnhof losgewackelt, habe auf jedem Markt einen Glühwein getrunken, alle Geschenke gekauft und bin locker durch die ganze Stadt gekommen. In diesem Jahr musste ich nach der Hälfte abbrechen und mich in ein Taxi setzen.... Ohne Geschenke


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mit den Weihnachtsmärkten ist es in diesem Jahr krass, irgendwie sind die an jeder Ecke... Früher bin ich am Hauptbahnhof losgewackelt, habe auf jedem Markt einen Glühwein getrunken, alle Geschenke gekauft und bin locker durch die ganze Stadt gekommen. In diesem Jahr musste ich nach der Hälfte abbrechen und mich in ein Taxi setzen.... Ohne Geschenke



Weil Du vorm einkaufen bereits genug Glühwein intus hattest!?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Weil Du vorm einkaufen bereits genug Glühwein intus hattest!?



Jepp


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jepp



Wir waren in erster Linie im Bereich vorm Rathaus und an der Alster und zum Schluss am Gerhardt-Hauptmann-Platz. Und ich war bereits schon am Montag ganz tapfer ohne zu maulen in HB beim Schlachtezauber und rund um den Bremer Dom mit ihr unterwegs.

P.S. Irgendwas kann da aber nicht richtig sein, normalerweise gehen mir diese Veranstaltungen so richtig auf den Sack! Ich glaube ich werde langsam senil!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch mal zwei Bilder von der Piste heute:







Entweder es war wie auf dem ersten Foto oder es ging durch den Sand auf dem zweiten Foto. Kostet auf alle jede Menge Körner und frist quasi das Material.

Und den Marcel durfte ich dann auch noch kennenlernen und eine Runde mit ihm quatschen. Das Rennen hat ihm aber seinem Gesichtsausdruck nach auch sehr weh getan!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2012)

hihi  ersetze hoehenmeter durch tiefgang


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hihi  ersetze hoehenmeter durch tiefgang



Kooorrrekt!

Der Crosser wäre Heute die bessere Wahl gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> Mal wieder lauftraining angesagt. Schön wenn man immer noch rennen vor der haustüre hat.
> 
> Bei uns ist nix los



Hi Jens,

irgendwo muss das flache Land bei uns vor der Haustüre doch auch Vorteile haben!

http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/12-weser-ems-cup-2012/

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2012)

Das waren auch bestimmt gut Windmeter wa?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

und marcel hast du wohl auch aufs foto bekommen.
er dürfte der letzte auf dem ersten bild sein.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und marcel hast du wohl auch aufs foto bekommen.
> er dürfte der letzte auf dem ersten bild sein.



Nee, der war erst kurz zuvor an der Stelle durch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zurück!


Eben gerade die letzten Postings durchgelesen....

*schmunzel*  

Der Dialog zw. Jens und Marcus......      _herrlich!_ 



Ähm, *Jens (ow)*, ich bin kurz mein Näschen pudern + pflegen und dann schaue ich nach der Nummer.

*Maik*, dich habe ich auch im Hinterkopf!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hihi  ersetze hoehenmeter durch tiefgang



Geht mal wieder gut ab wenn ich nicht hier bin  

War schon irgendwie hart heute. Richtige Materialschlacht. 
Hab nun perfekt glänzende Schaltröllchen und Bremsflanken - auch ganze ohne Bremsen und Schalten.

Die Schuhe waren auch jede Runde zu und ich musste zusehen den Jens nicht umzufahren 

Mir haben irgendwie die Berge gefehlt, das ständige Drücken im Sand ist mies!
So gesehen bin ich auch gar nicht Letzter geworden, vor mir haben nämlich genug aufgeben oder hatten alle Räder kaputt


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Du meinst aber den Marcel, _den Kerl_, der den hübschen Mädels heimlich auf der Uni nachstellt und deren Tattoos im WWW veröffentlicht!?
> Jetzt trägt er aktuell sogar Bart, damit man ihn nicht gleich erkennt.
> ...




Jaja - hier im ETWR ist man nur in bester Erinnerung  

Wobei aktuell nicht ganz richtig ist, eher schon seit einem dreiviertel Jahr.
Morgen kommts Bärtli ab


----------



## Metrum (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer!

Gibt es ne Kurzfassung der letzten beiden Tage oder gabs nix besonderes?
Habe nicht die geringste Lust hier sooo viele Seiten zu lesen. 
Heute gibts ja wieder Tatort. Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen wie der Marco damit klarkommt bei nem zweiteilgen Krimi (letzte Woche kam ja Teil 1) wenn er bei nem normalen schon Stunden am grübeln ist wer nun der Täter war! Da platzt bestimmt das jung vernarbte Gewebe wieder auf bei der Anstrengung!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geht mal wieder gut ab wenn ich nicht hier bin
> 
> War schon irgendwie hart heute. Richtige Materialschlacht.
> Hab nun perfekt glänzende Schaltröllchen und Bremsflanken - auch ganze ohne Bremsen und Schalten.
> ...



Welcome Back!

Ich bin da mit meiner Aufgabe durchaus in bester Gesellschaft!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jaja - hier im ETWR ist man nur in bester Erinnerung
> 
> Wobei aktuell nicht ganz richtig ist, eher schon seit einem dreiviertel Jahr.
> Morgen kommts Bärtli ab



Der sieht zwar in Natura nicht so furchtbar aus wie auf den hier gezeigten Fotos aber meiner Meinung nach nicht von Nachteil!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Gibt es ne Kurzfassung der letzten beiden Tage oder gabs nix besonderes?
> Habe nicht die geringste Lust hier sooo viele Seiten zu lesen.
> Heute gibts ja wieder Tatort. Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen wie der Marco damit klarkommt bei nem zweiteilgen Krimi (letzte Woche kam ja Teil 1) wenn er bei nem normalen schon Stunden am grübeln ist wer nun der Täter war! Da platzt bestimmt das jung vernarbte Gewebe wieder auf bei der Anstrengung!



Der war wahrscheinlich letzte Woche völlig verzweifelt was denn nun los war und glücklich am nächsten Morgen unter Narkose gelegt zu werden!

Moin Veikko!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi Veikoo!


Ich habe hier JUNIOR_technisch_ die Stellung gehalten und dich gut vertreten! 








Du musst aber schon alles lesen hier. 
Sonst findest du den Anschluß ja nie mehr....  


Wie, Tatort ist echt ein 2-teiler? 
Shit! Letzte Woche habe ich nicht geschaut.....


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Veikoo!
> 
> 
> Ich habe hier JUNIOR_technisch_ die Stellung gehalten und dich gut vertreten!
> ...



Wir auch nicht, waren verhindert! Haben aber Teil 1 auf Festplatte und schauen den jetzt während wir gleich den zweiten Teil aufzeichnen werden!


----------



## Metrum (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jens und Marco!

Marco, bei Dir macht es doch nun wirklich keinen Unterschied ob gesehen oder nicht! Würdest auch so heute wieder bei Null anfangen! 
Danke dass du dich um den Junior gekümmert hast!  Wenn es stimmt!
Naja, dann lese ich halt morgen Früh mal alles durch, wenn es sein muss.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wird spannend!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich lass einfach das Tatort gucken sein und widme mich dem Schuhe putzen,

Meine Mavics waren doch mal gelb oder Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Meine waren nach der Fahrt auch nicht mehr schwarz!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meine waren nach der Fahrt auch nicht mehr schwarz!



Also eigentlich hätte man sein dreckiges Rad so ganz unauffällig alle 2 Runden in den See plumpsen lassen können, damit wieder halbwegs alles funktioniert 

Die 5Kg abgewaschener Dreck hätten sogar einen Vorteil gebracht


----------



## BENDERR (16. Dezember 2012)

resultat?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

letzter


----------



## BENDERR (16. Dezember 2012)

wie immer also..  *duck und weg*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

alternative zu ARD ist Kabel


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also eigentlich hätte man sein dreckiges Rad so ganz unauffällig alle 2 Runden in den See plumpsen lassen können, damit wieder halbwegs alles funktioniert
> 
> Die 5Kg abgewaschener Dreck hätten sogar einen Vorteil gebracht



Zum Teil sind die Jungs am See durchs Wasser gefahren um den Dreck loszuwerden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> alternative zu ARD ist Kabel



Kabel habe ich auch an, sehr guter Film! Tatort sehe ich mir in der Mediathek an


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kabel habe ich auch an, sehr guter Film! Tatort sehe ich mir in der Mediathek an



Watt löppt den dor?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Watt löppt den dor?



Napola

"Politdrama.Max Riemelt und Tom Schilling erleben den zermürbenden Drill in der NS-Begabtenschule.

Arbeiterjunge Friedrich (Riemelt) ist ein großes Boxtalent. Deshalb wird er 1942 in eine Kaderschmiede des Dritten Reichs aufgenommen. In der Nationalpolitischen Erziehungsanstalt (Napola) erlebt er nicht nur Zucht, Ordnung, Leistungskampf, er erfährt auch Kameradschaft - bis hin zur Freundschaft mit dem sensiblen Gauleitersohn Albrecht (Schilling). Nach und nach entpuppt sich die "ehrenvolle" Männerwelt jedoch als Schule des Verbrechens..."


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

_Habe ´nen neuen Floh im Ohr....

....einfach wieder so spontan Quatsch in der Birne...


               ....aber ich will auch Eins! 
_



Ein *Fat Tire Bike*


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zum Teil sind die Jungs am See durchs Wasser gefahren um den Dreck loszuwerden!



Hab ich auch erst in der vorletzten Runde gemerkt


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Habe ´nen neuen Floh im Ohr....
> 
> ....einfach wieder so spontan Quatsch in der Birne...
> 
> ...



Ich dachte den Floh hätten sie bei der OP auch gleich entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

...einer reicht da bei Marco aber nicht....

Fat bike; gut dann das On-One dann habe ich drei


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Napola
> 
> "Politdrama.Max Riemelt und Tom Schilling erleben den zermürbenden Drill in der NS-Begabtenschule.
> 
> Arbeiterjunge Friedrich (Riemelt) ist ein großes Boxtalent. Deshalb wird er 1942 in eine Kaderschmiede des Dritten Reichs aufgenommen. In der Nationalpolitischen Erziehungsanstalt (Napola) erlebt er nicht nur Zucht, Ordnung, Leistungskampf, er erfährt auch Kameradschaft - bis hin zur Freundschaft mit dem sensiblen Gauleitersohn Albrecht (Schilling). Nach und nach entpuppt sich die "ehrenvolle" Männerwelt jedoch als Schule des Verbrechens..."



Kenne ich , der ist gut! Mit Teil eins sind wir gerade durch und haben jetzt mit Teil 2 begonnen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...einer reicht da bei Marco aber nicht....
> 
> Fat bike; gut dann das On-One dann habe ich drei






Warum, willst´s wieder von mir übernehmen???


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum, willst´s wieder von mir übernehmen???



Der Maik ist aber auch ein Gierlappen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

...genau!! So´n richtig alter F**tlabbe....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich, ich, ich... ich nehme die Alte!

Obwohl die ganz schön große Füße und kräftige Beine hat...

... ist das ein Typ?????


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst doch wohl nicht das Marco das Bild wegen des Bikes gepostet hat!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich... ich nehme die Alte!
> 
> Obwohl die ganz schön große Füße und kräftige Beine hat...
> 
> ... ist das ein Typ?????



ich wollte es gerade schreiben.
wenn sie sich mal nicht als typ entpuppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich... ich nehme die Alte!
> 
> Obwohl die ganz schön große Füße und kräftige Beine hat...
> 
> ... ist das ein Typ?????



Und wenn das kein Typ sein sollte immer noch besser als Orangenhaut!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Die hat Orangenhaut, und zwar in der Fresse!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die hat *Orangenhaut*, und zwar in der Fresse!



Stimmt, des geht ja fast scho in Ananas über....


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

eine sogenannte "Gesichtsgrätsche"!


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2012)

Oh gott 

Achja kennt ihr eigentlich Mr.Spandex?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]Performance - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Oh gott
> 
> Achja kennt ihr eigentlich Mr.Spandex?
> 
> Performance - YouTube



Klar, über den habe ich schon in der Grundschule gelacht....


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2012)

N8 Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2012)

N8, so früh im Bett, was los ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Dezember 2012)

der junge Mann hat bestimmt Damenbesuch....

na ich möchte halt auch mal so ein Fat-Bike sehen und Marco die Frauenbilder gehen doch wohl besser,oder???


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Der ist kaputt vom Schlammspringen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

Salsa Mukluk könnte es werden....  

Shit, Schwesterherz ist in der Babypause...  Morgen mal so beim HiBike anklopfen.  Nur mal soooo...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2012)

Du bist auch so'n kleiner Spinner!

Ich bin dann mal weg, N8!


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Salsa Mukluk könnte es werden....
> 
> Shit, Schwesterherz ist in der Babypause...  Morgen mal so beim HiBike anklopfen.  Nur mal soooo...



Was macht eigentlich deine Arbeitsplanung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Bin noch da, Marcus....    Momentchen noch! Gerade nochmal Nase spülen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi!

Also, umwerfen tut mich das neue Angebot nicht, aber ich werde es zu 90% annehmen.
Morgen fahre ich i.d. alte Firma nach WH und erzähl´ mal der Chefin von der OP und nebenbei von einem guten Stellenangebot, welches mir unterbreitet wurde.
Mal sehen wie die Reaktionen sind. Sprechen kann man mit mir ja, aber ich will dann alles gleich schriftlich.  -  Wenn sie mich überhaupt aufhalten möchte...!?


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also, umwerfen tut mich das neue Angebot nicht, aber ich werde es zu 90% annehmen.
> Morgen fahre ich i.d. alte Firma nach WH und erzähl´ mal der Chefin von der OP und nebenbei von einem guten Stellenangebot, welches mir unterbreitet wurde.
> Mal sehen wie die Reaktionen sind. Sprechen kann man mit mir ja, aber ich will dann alles gleich schriftlich.  -  Wenn sie mich überhaupt aufhalten möchte...!?



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt und hoffe natürlich, dass es sich alles zum positiven wendet und Du endlicht wieder mit Spaß zur Arbeit gehen kannst...

Wat macht denn der Riechkolben, hast Du noch starke Schmerzen und was denkst Du, wann bist Du wieder fit?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *Da bin ich ja mal gespannt und hoffe natürlich, dass es sich alles zum positiven wendet und Du endlicht wieder mit Spaß zur Arbeit gehen kannst...*


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>



Moin, mein Berliner Freund und seltener Gast...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt und hoffe natürlich, dass es sich alles zum positiven wendet und Du endlicht wieder mit Spaß zur Arbeit gehen kannst...
> 
> Wat macht denn der Riechkolben, hast Du noch starke Schmerzen und was denkst Du, wann bist Du wieder fit?



Also eigentlich geht noch gar nix.
- Kopfüber  =  nix
- Sport = nix
- Anstrengung generell = nix
- Menschenansammlungen strengstens meiden
- Keine Erkältung einfangen!!!!!!

War halt eine richtig krasse OP.  
Fräsen, Kratzen, Schaben, Bohren, Schneiden....
Muss stdl. eine Prozedur abarbeiten, sonst ist der Kanal dicht.
Habe es nicht gemessen, aber was da tägl. an Blut, Wundwasser und altem Rotz rausschiesst....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


>



Hallo Constantin. 

Wo warst du denn die ganze Zeit????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Top Angebot für einen 26" Carbon-Rahmen !!! 

http://www.lightinthebox.com/de/shuffle-ultra-light-vollcarbon-mtb-rahmen-26er-laufradsatz-scheibenbremse_p233689.html?litb_from=paid_mb_Criteo&currency=EUR&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=mediabuy&utm_campaign=de


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich geht noch gar nix.
> - Kopfüber  =  nix
> - Sport = nix
> - Anstrengung generell = nix
> ...



Das hört sich ja richtig nett an...:kotz:

Der Rahmen ist nicht mein Fall...
1: kein 29"
2: keine UD Struktur
3: Kabelverlegung AUF dem Oberrohr...

Mal sehen, wie lange der RW Rahmen noch hält, habe einen richtig fetten Chainsuck

OH Gott... gleich 1Uhr! Der Wecker klingelt um 7, muss jetzt schlafen...

Sorry Jungs und GN8


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin.
> 
> Wo warst du denn die ganze Zeit????


Lese meistens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja richtig nett an...:kotz:
> 
> Der rahmen ist nicht mein fall...
> 1: Kein 29"
> ...


n8!


...6:30...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Marcus!! 
Nacht Constantin!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nacht Marcus!!
> Nacht Constantin!!


Nacht!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

gn8


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2012)

Morgen! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt und hoffe natürlich, dass es sich alles zum positiven wendet und Du endlicht wieder mit Spaß zur Arbeit gehen !



Ebenfalls 

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2012)

moin,

alle wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin....


*@Marcel*

Haute ist _Bart-ab-Tag_ !!!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben gleich fuer 3 Tage Jahresabschlussmeeting im Betrieb. Chef kommt dann wahrscheinlich wieder mit 130 Seiten Power-Point!:kotz:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

131 Seiten wären schlimmer! 

Du schaffst das!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 131 Seiten wären schlimmer!
> 
> Du schaffst das!



Gibt ja jeden Abend einschließlich Mittwoch Gluehwein fuer's Gehirn! Da pennt es sich dann tagsüber besser!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich sehe schon, du hast keine Probleme mit dem Alkohol....


....nur Ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, du hast keine Probleme mit dem Alkohol....
> 
> 
> ....nur Ohne!



In dem Falle eindeutig JA!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> 
> *@Marcel*
> ...




Moin!

So schauts aus 
Gleich noch mal aufs Rad und danach kommts ab!

Heute Abend hat mein Vater fürs dekadente 5-Gänge Menü in einem richtig netten Hotel geladen. Mensch freu ich mich drauf 

@ Alohol: Gibts erst ab Donnerstag wieder. Mein Anmachspruch für DO: "Komm lass und schnell zu dir, morgen ist eh Weltuntergang, danach ist alles egal!"


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

Na dann guten Hunger

Der Spruch is net schlecht, nur wenn die Welt dann doch net unter geht, musste am anderen morgen schnell wech sein


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

da würde ich mir eher sorgen um den freund machen.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann guten Hunger
> 
> Der Spruch is net schlecht, nur wenn die Welt dann doch net unter geht, musste am anderen morgen schnell wech sein




Vorallendingen 9 Monate später, wenns wirklich schnell gehen muss


----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorallendingen 9 Monate später, wenns wirklich schnell gehen muss



Daran habe ich auch gerade gedacht!


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt wenn dann muss der Spruch schon perfekt sein


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

wie bist du mit deiner fsa kurbel zufrieden?


----------



## Junior97 (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin, #Donnerstag  freu freu #
#Wo  geht den die krasseste Weltuntergangsparty ?# Ist wahrscheinlich immoment Facebook Status Nr. 1


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wie bist du mit deiner fsa kurbel zufrieden?



Sagen  wir mal so...Für den Preis, den ich bezahlt hab isse ok, letztens hab ich noch nen neues Ceramic Innenlager für 60 bekommen.

Wenn ich wirklich 300 Budget gehabt hätte, hättte ich nach ner XTR ausschau gehalten.

Meine wiegt 770gr komplett mit innenlager. Der Einbau is einfach als bei Shimano, dafür passen bei den neuen Kforcer die Shimano lager net mehr.
Wenn du also das Lager putt machst, musste hoffen, dass du an eins billig rankommst, sonst sind schnell 190 fällig. Im moment sind die Stahllager nirgendwo lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2012)

Heute habe ich meine ersten "richtigen" WP-Punkte für das beste ETWR-WP-Team aller Zeiten erbeutet - soll heißen, dass ich das erste Mal seit fünf Monaten wieder auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Bei dem ekligen Matsch im Wald (bei 2°C kein Wunder) bin ich froh, dass ich am WE die neuen Verschleißteile doch noch nicht montiert habe. Aus irgend einem Grund habe ich mich gegen die neue Thermo-Trinkflasche entschieden. Morgen muss ich die unbedingt mitnehmen... Mal schauen, wie viel Muskelkater ich morgen habe.
Nebenbei habe ich noch festgestellt, dass mir zu den 3000 km in diesem Jahr nach heute nur noch knapp 190 km fehlen, sollte also durchaus machbar sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Heute habe ich meine ersten "richtigen" WP-Punkte für das beste ETWR-WP-Team aller Zeiten erbeutet - soll heißen, dass ich das erste Mal seit fünf Monaten wieder auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Bei dem ekligen Matsch im Wald (bei 2°C kein Wunder) bin ich froh, dass ich am WE die neuen Verschleißteile doch noch nicht montiert habe. Aus irgend einem Grund habe ich mich gegen die neue Thermo-Trinkflasche entschieden. Morgen muss ich die unbedingt mitnehmen... Mal schauen, wie viel Muskelkater ich morgen habe.
> Nebenbei habe ich noch festgestellt, dass mir zu den 3000 km in diesem Jahr nach heute nur noch knapp 190 km fehlen, sollte also durchaus machbar sein.




Das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut 
Morgen dann schwere Beine 

Ich war auch unterwegs - Maxxis HighRoller rollt wie'n Sack Nüsse


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

> Ich war auch unterwegs - Maxxis HighRoller rollt wie'n Sack Nüsse



Ging mir mit Wild Rock R auch mal so, da will man am liebsten das Rad inne Ecke schmeißen wa


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Joa! Am CC-Hardteil den abgefahrenen Xking runter ( >1mm Profil). Den Vorderen nach Hinten und den HighRoller nach Vorn 

Bergab hätte ich mehr erwartet und Bergauf = Schlafwagen.
Ein neuer XKing müsste eigentlich auch reichen


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin im moment am Überlegen, was ich für Reifen auf mein FR-Ht für nächste Sasion Packe...

Bei diesen Enduroreifen bin ich immer extrem Unsicher
Fat Albert Conti Baron Hans Dampf und was es nicht sonst alles gibt


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-ZEE-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4d07a979af


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und wie macht sich nun der Mavic Winterschuhe??? Würde der auch reichen??:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1038/a38292/polaris-mtb-winterschuhe.html



Kleiner Testbericht zu den Mavic Drift Winterschuhen:

Testbike: Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 2 29
Testpedal: Look Quartz
Testsocken: dünne Skisocken aus irgendeinem Discounter
Testbedingungen: Außentemperatur: 5°C; Nass von unten, teilweise Nass von oben
Testdauer: 2,5 h GA1 Training
keinerlei sonstige Tricks, d.h. keine Neoprenüberzieher, Austausch der Orginaleinlegesohlen gegen irgendwelche Lamm-, Alu oder wasweißichfürwelcheeinlegesohlen!

Nach ca. 20min. Fahrzeit bekamm ich leicht kalte Zehen,(da dachte ich schon es war ein Fehlkauf), was aber daran lag, daß ich die Schuhe zu fest zugezogen hatte.
Nach öffnen der Kletts hatte ich das Problem über die gesamte Testdauer nicht mehr. Die Füsse waren wohlig warm
Wie sich die Schuhe bei -5°C machen ist abzuwarten und wird nachgereicht wenn wir wieder solche Temperaturen haben.

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

berlin, berlin, ich fahre nach berlin.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Kleiner Testbericht zu den Mavic Drift Winterschuhen:
> 
> Testbike: Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 2 29
> Testpedal: Look Quartz
> ...



Moin Thorsten

Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Bericht Eine Frage hätte ich noch, sind die Schuhe eher eng/sportlich  geschnitten oder auch etwas für breite Füsse?

Danke und Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sagen das sie "normal" geschnitten sind. Mit SIDI nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Thorsten
> 
> Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Bericht Eine Frage hätte ich noch, sind die Schuhe eher eng/sportlich  geschnitten oder auch etwas für* breite Füsse*?
> 
> ...



Das nennt man Plattfüsse Marcus!


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich heute in nem Fachartikel im Netz gefunden.

*Entspannungstechniken, die am Körper ansetzen*


*Körperliche Bewegung 
*Zur schnellen Entspannung eignet sich am besten Bewegung in  einem gleichmäßigen Rhythmus wie z.B. spazieren gehen, walken, joggen,  schwimmen. Auch Sex, *Selbstbefriedigung*, tanzen, *Rad fahren* oder  Treppensteigen kann Spannung abbauen. Und natürlich kann auch richtiges  Auspowern in Form von Squash oder Spinning eine wohltuende geistige und  körperliche Entspannung bewirken.


Habe mich dann doch nach langem hin und her fürs Rad fahren entschieden!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das nennt man Plattfüsse Marcus!



Stimmt Veikko, ich bin ja auch nicht dick sondern breit gebaut und habe schwere Knochen


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Sagen  wir mal so...Für den Preis, den ich bezahlt hab isse ok, letztens hab ich noch nen neues Ceramic Innenlager für 60 bekommen.
> 
> Wenn ich wirklich 300 Budget gehabt hätte, hättte ich nach ner XTR ausschau gehalten.
> 
> ...



ich möchte mir eventuell eine 3fach fsa k-force light bb30 kaufen incl. ceramiclager.
kettenblätter und lager weg neu verkaufen. 
stahllager kaufen und die vorhandenen ta chinook kettenblätter verbauen.

dürfte leichter sien als die vorhandene xtr mit adapterlager.

eine avid x.0 wäre auch interessant und optisch schicker, aber der lochkreis 80/120 schreckt mich ehrlich gesagt ab. mit 64/104 bin ich flexibler.


ist halt ne frage der haltbarkeit der kurbelarme.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habe ich heute in nem Fachartikel im Netz gefunden.
> 
> *Entspannungstechniken, die am Körper ansetzen*
> 
> ...



In Wirklichkeit hast Du Dich doch fuer das erste fettgeschriebene entschieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

Nein Jens, die nassen Dreckklamotten hängen noch im Bad.


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2012)

> die nassen Dreckklamotten hängen noch im Bad.



Kann aber auch aus dem ersten Fettgedruckten resultieren


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

Nö, dann wären die Stellen jetzt hart!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, dann wären die Stellen jetzt hart!



Das liegt bei Dir eher wohl am Altersrheuma!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2012)

boar... die letzten 3 wochen warwen trainingstechnisch zum kot*** jetzt habe ich halsweh wie's messer...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2012)

@Maik

Wirst noch mit einem geschenk mehr bereichert dieses jahr. Aber schön warten bis weihnachten ist

greets onkel


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe am Samstag endlich eine Starrgabel erhalten und diese dann heute das erste mal gefahren. Das MTB meiner Freundin, welches sie aus null Bock auf Berge, Wald, Wiesen, Sand, Huckel und nahezu kompletter Abneigung gegen Anstrengung nicht fährt, ist jetzt erstmal mein Winterrad. Die Ausstattung ist ziemlich mau aber funktioniert erstaunlich gut und wird so wie sie ist erstmal gefahren. Schaltung ist 8-fach mit irgendwelchen Aliviohebeln und einem XT-Schaltwerk. Bremsen sind Tektro.

Hier mal ein Bild:







Der vordere Bowdenzug wird noch gekürzt. Den habe ich am Sonntag übersehen. Der ist nur so lang, weil die Gabel vorher 80 mm Federweg hatte den ich jetzt wegrationalisiert habe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin....

Wo ich gerade die Surly-Fork sehe.....    

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wphJoasgZgc"]Surly Necromancer Pugsley fatbike - YouTube[/nomedia]





Da geht mehr wie ich dachte..


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Wo ich gerade die Surly-Fork sehe.....
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Käse....


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Wo ich gerade die Surly-Fork sehe.....
> 
> ...



ALS!!!!! 

Hier sind ganz viele fette:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4hWuKUE9sY"]Farmer's Fat Bike Race Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia]

Finde aber das Salsa Mukluk schöner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2012)

jaaaa sehr schön anzuschauen so im Schnee


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> jaaaa sehr schön anzuschauen so im Schnee



Oder am Ostseestrand.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt "als" !!!    Wieder _Käse_ geschrieben....   


Muss mich mal der Frau widmen...   

Das Mukluck-Set kostet mich knapp 500,-   (heutiger Stand)  
Eigentlich wollte ich für ein Spearfish sparen.....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2012)

wir hatten früher Handwagenreifen auf unser Mifa-Klapprad montiert

auch fast schon FAT


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt "als" !!!    Wieder _Käse_ geschrieben....
> 
> 
> Muss mich mal der Frau widmen...
> ...



Aber ohne LRS - oder?!


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wir hatten früher Handwagenreifen auf unser Mifa-Klapprad montiert
> 
> auch fast schon FAT



Und SR2 Federgabeln passten auch samt Laufrad.  Aber ins 26er.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2012)

na es wurde doch alles gemischt...und ein Schweißgerät war auch vorhanden


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin allesamt, Ihr wart mal wieder fleißig am tippen .


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt aber nicht zu lesen Cihan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lohnt aber nicht zu lesen Cihan!


 
Kann und will auch nicht alles lesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Nabend!


Hier, Maik, brauchst die Bremsenadapter doch nicht zu bestellen, lass´die Bremsen einfach ganz weg!  
Wart´nur ab, das wird der neueste Schrei....


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Hier, Maik, brauchst die Bremsenadapter doch nicht zu bestellen, lass´die Bremsen einfach ganz weg!
> Wart´nur ab, das wird der neueste Schrei....



Jau - minimalistisch und cool muss es sein.

Sinn ergeben dagegen nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Rischdisch....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber ohne LRS - oder?!




Hi du!

Ja klar, nur das Rahmen-Gabelset.
Egal ob surley oder salsa. Da ist eine Preisdiff. von ca. 20.

Das schw-elox. salsa ist ausverkauft. Die 2013er teurer...  

Zum Testen reicht das 2011/12er salsa. Obwohl das Blau nicht so prall ist.. 

Aber ich muss erstmal meinen Thule Outride Dachträger noch verkaufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2012)

Son Fatbike - das eine Vid ist schon cool. 

NEIN, ich brauch das nicht. Wirklich nicht!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach mich nass....

Marco, das darfst Du nicht sehen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcr85cB3n3A"]Regenbogenmaschine - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Öschis...., noch besser  _wie/als_  die Schweizer ! 


Ohooooh, das gibt Haue.  Von Veikko und Jens (Doc)...  *duckundweg*


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2012)

Krank. Sch***!

Und am Sonntag ist bike and run,... 
Ok, Zeit für die kamillentee Infusion. TT hast noch Material über? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Öschis...., noch besser _wie/als_  die Schweizer !
> 
> 
> Ohooooh, das gibt Haue. Von Veikko und Jens (Doc)... *duckundweg*


 

Moin zusammen...

MArco verkriech dich nur...wir kriegen dich...mit danone


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs. Hier machts mir mal wieder Spaß, im Nachbarfred haben wir ein Opfer das nichts einsehen will und hier gibts Nasenamputierte die über nichts lachen dürfen und Öschis und Schweizer....


@ marco: wenn schon Fatbike dann aber aus Stahl!


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin, komme eben von Nachbar Fred.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit.
Bin heute deutlich früher aufgestanden als nötig. Und wozu? Natürlich setze ich mich gleich aufs Rad.


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Bin heute deutlich früher aufgestanden als nötig. Und wozu? Natürlich setze ich mich gleich aufs Rad.



Drinnen oder Draußen Christian? Hier regnet es!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2012)

Draußen natürlich. Auf Rolle hätte ich mal so gar keine Lust (wie immer). Hier ist es ordentlich neblig (bin momentan in MV). Da werde ich wohl sicherheitshalber ein Rücklicht mitnehmen. Aber: es wird flach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Käse....



Käse??? Boah, wäre ein Frühstück jetzt geil!

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (18. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr jetzt gleich erstmal an die Uni..danach heim auf die rolle. das wird bestimmt nicht schön mit den neuen (noch höheren) pulsbereichen :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> MArco verkriech dich nur...wir kriegen dich...mit danone



  Tobleroneeeeeeeeeeee wäre jetzt lecker....    



InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs. Hier machts mir mal wieder Spaß, im Nachbarfred haben wir ein Opfer das nichts einsehen will und hier gibts Nasenamputierte die über nichts lachen dürfen und Öschis und Schweizer....
> 
> 
> @ marco: wenn schon Fatbike dann aber aus Stahl!



Meinst du!? Hm....     Bin unschlüssig.



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin, komme eben von Nachbar Fred.



Zu Fuß?  



Kommt jetzt oben in mein Posting _wie _oder_ als_...????? Sach schon! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krank. Sch***!
> 
> Und am Sonntag ist bike and run,...
> Ok, Zeit für die kamillentee Infusion. TT hast noch Material über?
> ...



Logo....immer..... Bin nebenberuflich PTA. 
Ich geb ne Runde....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt erstmal Kontrolle im Krankenhaus....


----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2012)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin.   Ja dann mal viel Glück bei der Kontrolle


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2012)

Boah, ich dachte, ich könne meine Hausrunde von vor ein paar Jahren fahren aber denkste... Der Schnee ist nicht das Problem, sondern viel eher die Spuren von Fußgängern. Die sind ziemlich vereist und da kommt man nur noch ins Schlingern. 10 km bei ~10 km/h wollte ich mir nicht antun. Musste ich eben einen alternativen Weg nehmen...


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2012)

Sowas is immer kacke...bei uns rauscht immer ragelmäßig son doofer Harvester durch-.-


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2012)

der nasenbär geht zum tierarzt kannst ja auch zu meiner freundin kommen. Hätte sie als tierärztin auch hingekriegt...nasenerweiterungen bei möpsen gehört zu ihrer spezialität
  @marco

FONDUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! 

Bei uns pisst es schon seit 3 tagen und es wird weiter so regnen. Im tessin (da bin ich die nächsten tage in den ferien) solls ja trocken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2012)

Im Tessin isses doch immer Trocken oder


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Tessin isses doch immer Trocken oder


 
fast immer die letzten tage hat es aber auch geschneit. Sollte aber bis nä woche trocken sein und bleiben...


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2012)

Heftig, kann ich mir gar net vorstellen, dass es da schneien kann


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin....

Wo bleibt denn Mr.TT mit seiner alltäglichen augenpflege?

Dann übernehm ich mal:





Angeblich is das fahren laut UCI mit offenen Trkots ab nächstes Jahr verboten


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut! Weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin beschäftigt im www...


Trotzdem denke ich an euch:



schwarzes dawes schrieb:


>





Organspänder schrieb:


>





san_andreas schrieb:


>





meditation_bike schrieb:


> *Bikes und Mädels gehören einfach auf ein Bild! *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2012)

Und ich machs jetzt wieder alles kaputt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Messdiener!


----------



## Junior97 (18. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir ja zum RennRad Sport wechseln und uns Spiegel an die Lenker machen...


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2012)

Und - was macht der Riechkolben, alles o.k.?


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir ja zum RennRad Sport wechseln und uns Spiegel an die Lenker machen...




Du kannst dir auch so Spiegel an den Lenker machen, in deinem Alter ist das normal!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2012)

wo wir gerade bei frauen sind ...

da kam einer an und fragte: "Kai ...", und ich sagte ja. 


k_star schrieb:


> berlin, berlin, ich fahre nach berlin.



da bin ich von freitag bis sonntag.

was sollte man auf keinen fall verpassen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei frauen sind ...
> 
> da kam einer an und fragte: "Kai ...", und ich sagte ja.
> 
> ...



Die richtige Autobahnabfahrt....


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2012)

zug


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und - was macht der Riechkolben, alles o.k.?



Jo...schon!
Die rechte Nasenmuschel war angeklebt durch die ganzen Wundsäfte und Krustenbildung. Örtlich in der Nase betäut und dann mit einem Absauger durchgestoßen.....        Der Saugschlauch war auf einmal *rooooooot* !!!!   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> zug



Die richtige Stationhalt....


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Dezember 2012)

Marco, Du hast mein "all time favorite" vergessen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, mein Lieber!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Lieber!



Ich werde es ihr ausrichten....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

_*Von hinne´is´es aber aaach e ´Stück!!!! *_


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die ist schon legger


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2012)

die waden sind ganz schön dick, im vergleich zum rest.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht ist´s ja eine *Frau*!? (die weiß was sie will und nicht wegen dem Kaffee mit hoch kommt )
*Mädels haben dünnere Beine* (weil die NUR McDo oder im Wechsel NUR Salat essen ).... -  machen aber auch weniger Spaß!  

Gelle, Marcus!?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2012)

Besser trainierte Waden, als die die sich hinter der Laterne verstecken will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Besser trainierte Waden, als die die sich hinter der Laterne verstecken will!





--genau! Für Dünne kann man eine Wäscheleine spannen - dann können sie im Schatten spielen!


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2012)

@ Kai: wenn du in Berlin bist dann doch hoffentlich mit Rad oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Dezember 2012)

Zu dünn ist auch nicht gut.... ich habe mir an so´nem Gerippe tatsächlich mal blaue Flecken geholt. 

Nä, nä, nä... da muss was dran sein


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> @ Kai: wenn du in Berlin bist dann doch hoffentlich mit Rad oder?



nein. 
ich habe im moment nicht ein rad was aufgebaut ist.
hier liegt alles komplett zerlegt und gereinigt rum.

auf dem weg ist noch ne kurbel (fsa k-force light 3fach), zwei schaltwerke (9fach x.0, 10fach xtr shadow plus) und schalthebel (10fach xtr).


ich bringe nur 5 kumpels/bekannte und nen bischen durst mit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf ja zur Zeit nicht mal was alkoholisches trinken...  


Viel Spaß euch, klingt gut!


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2012)

Marco, da haste uns aber den Tag gerettet mit der letzten Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Dezember 2012)

Augenpflege?







!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und - was macht der Riechkolben, alles o.k.?



Der steckt mit diesem bestimmt im Ausschnitt von Rennradfahrerinnen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jens!

JETZT kommst du..... 

Will gerade duschen gehen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Haste mal an den Bremshebel gedacht?  Nur so..    


VG


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin Marco,

Du noch anwesend!

habe mit den Kollegen Fußball geschaut.

Ansonsten bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen. Morgen wird ein wenig Zeit dafür sein.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin doch noch krankgeschrieben. Wohne z.Zt. quasi hier im IBC...  

Aber meine Postings werden immer skurriiler...  Mir fehlt def. Sauerstoff und Bewegung.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist Hotelübernachtung eine Stunde von zu Hause weg angesagt. Also mal wieder nicht richtig pennen können obwohl das Hotel richtig gut ist.

Ich habe mich dann mal zwischendurch mit der Speicherkarte meiner Kamera beschäftigt und ein paar richtig schöne Bilder gefunden. Das hier z.B.:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Süß!!! Gerade das unterschiedliche Augenpaar...

Mein Daddy hat knapp 20 Jahre Schlittenhundesport betrieben. Zum Schluß ist er 8er-Gespann gefahren. Ein übergroßer Neufundländer und ein Rentnerhusky noch im Schlepptau und als Wachhund (!?) im Wohnwagen..

2 der Hunde hatten auch unterschiedliche Augen...


Im Abstand von einem Jahr kam immer ein Geschwisterpaar nach, aber so gingen sie auch wieder.  :-(  
Jetzt sind 2 große Mischlinge im Haus.

Müsste generell mal Bilder suchen...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe hier noch eines welches so ein wenig das Temperament der kleinen Lady zeigt:




Ich bin bei der Border-Collie Hündin nur die Nummer 2 nach meinem Schwiegervater, jedoch klar vor meiner Frau. Die fordert richtig Aufmerksamkeit und Spielzeit ein was die Zeit auf dem Bike (sehr angenehm) weiter einschränkt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hätte auch gerne ´nen Vierbeiner! Aber das klappt organisatorisch nicht.


Muss wieder Nase spülen....pfeift!!!! *nerv*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns in der Wohnung würde das auch nicht mit einem Hund funktionieren und schon gar nicht mit einem Border. 

Solch ein Hund muss ständig beschäftigt und gefordert werden und ist somit auf dem Hof von meinem Schwiegervater!

Ist auch ein total freundlicher Charakter der uns voll vertraut. Auch wenn andere mit ihr Frisbee oder Ball spielen können so lässt sie sich nur von 8 Personen anfassen. Versucht das bei ihr eine für sie fremde Person (sind bereits die Nachbarn!) reagiert sie da mit aggressivem Knurren, Zähne fletschen und aufgestellten Nackenhaaren.

Wollen Besucher immer gar nicht glauben wenn sie unseren Umgang mit ihr sehen. Aber ein Border hat halt eine sehr starke Prägephase in den ersten Lebensmonaten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Naaa, noch wach?  Wann musst du raus aus den Federn?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naaa, noch wach?  Wann musst du raus aus den Federn?



07:30 Uhr! Wird schon, morgen ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Vorausblick auf das Jahr 2014 und Abends Weihnachtsfeier in Osnabrück mit Verabschiedung in den Ruhestand eines sehr angenemen Engländers der Markenmutter!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus.....  Gute Nacht.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, N8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgeeeen

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin.
bin auf dem Weg ins Pflanzenschutzamt. Mal schaun was die uns erzählen.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2012)

moooiiin

bin au wieder auf dr arbeit...

Noch zwei tage und dann 21/2 wohen feeeeeeeeeeriiiiiieeeeeen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin


Ich muss gleich auch los, hab noch heute und morgen Uni...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Morgen noch Heimreise nach Meeting und Weihnachtsfeier und dann 34 Tage nicht arbeiten!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin.
> bin auf dem Weg ins Pflanzenschutzamt. Mal schaun was die uns erzählen.



Exkursionen hatte ich in meinem Studium in Deutschland nicht (in RSA sind wir ja mal ins Gericht gefahren).


Heute ist trainingsfrei - ich will es ja am Anfang nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Exkursionen hatte ich in meinem Studium in Deutschland nicht (in RSA sind wir ja mal ins Gericht gefahren).
> 
> 
> Heute ist trainingsfrei - ich will es ja am Anfang nicht gleich übertreiben. *<--*



Wir haben etwa 3-4 mal im Semester Exkursionen. Das ist immer sehr praktisch und interessant.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Krass, was genau studierst du nochmal?
Hab da was mit Pflanzen in Erinnerung...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (19. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wir haben etwa 3-4 mal im Semester Exkursionen. Das ist immer sehr praktisch und interessant.



aber nur 1-2 tage jeweils, oder?

ich MUSS mindestens eine exkursion machen.. kann aber (insofern noch plätze frei sind) so oft mitfahren wie ich will.. und das werd ich auch versuchen.
letztes semester hab ich ja 1 woche MTB exkursion gemacht, im winter wird 1 woche ski/snowboard angeboten und im sommer gibts noch klettern, kanu/kajak, segeln und surfen.. alles zwischen 3 tagen und 1 woche. 
da werd ich wohl noch ein paar sachen mitnehmen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aber nur 1-2 tage jeweils, oder?
> 
> ich MUSS mindestens eine exkursion machen.. kann aber (insofern noch plätze frei sind) so oft mitfahren wie ich will.. und das werd ich auch versuchen.
> letztes semester hab ich ja 1 woche MTB exkursion gemacht, im winter wird 1 woche ski/snowboard angeboten und im sommer gibts noch klettern, kanu/kajak, segeln und surfen.. alles zwischen 3 tagen und 1 woche.
> da werd ich wohl noch ein paar sachen mitnehmen



Richtig geil! Da bin ich schon ein wenig neidisch 

Gerad noch eine Runde geschmeidig Laufen gewesen


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Was los keiner hier am rumoxidieren


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Nein - heute ist hier offenbar Studententag!


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Mmh Doof aber selbst von den Studenten is ausser mir keiner hier


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh Doof aber selbst von den Studenten is ausser mir keiner hier



*Die lernen!!!!  *


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist aber auch Fußball im TV, gucke auch eben.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Die lernen!!!!  *





Och Fußball ignoriere ich immer gekonnt


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich studiere Gartenbau. Das sind nimmer Tagesausflüge. Da gehts dann auf Ämter oder in Produktionsbetriebe oder etwas in der Art. Wir lernen halt unsere späteren Arbeitsplätze kennen.:?
)


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Na, siehste - jetzt können sich die Philipps unterhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Ah Cool!
Den Studiengang kannte ich noch gar net.

Ich werd wohl kaum auf Exkursionen kommen.....


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Die lernen!!!!  *


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2012)

Ein Student sitzt hier rum und macht nüscht. Und der muss auch nix machen.


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ein Student sitzt hier rum und macht nüscht. Und der muss auch nix machen.



*Ihr seid die Elite der Nation, ihr kostet uns Geld - also macht was!!!!*


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Sind jaa auch bald ferien...Bei uns is die Uni jez schon merklich leerer


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns auch und heute war der letzte Tag. Wenn ich was lerne dann sinds Weihnachtsgedichte für meine vielen Geschenke.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss morgen noch...Ab 8 UHr




BTW brauch jemand noch nen Rad?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/84364-focus-neu-focus-black-raider-1-0-komplett-xtr
Preis is ja der Hammer


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Wow. Das hätte ich genommen...


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Allein diee XTR Gruppe mit Bremsen liegt schon bei 1300â¬..dazu noch die XTR LaufrÃ¤der, da lohnt es sich schon das Teil nur wegen der Gruppe und dem LRS zu kaufen
Hab trotzdem keine 1600â¬ Ã¼ber^^

Na denn ich bin raus Jungs Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Tach!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ihr seid die Elite der Nation, ihr kostet uns Geld - also macht was!!!!*



Bin doch nur am Ackern!

Komm immer erst Mittags ins Forum 

Konstruktionsprojekt verschlingt die Zeit einfach....

Ist ja auch nicht so, also ob ich noch andere Fächer hätte und schon irgendwie manche Fächer geschoben hab.
Regelstudienzeit kann man da irgendwie knicken, wenn man noch ein Leben haben möchte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgen mache ich Dummheiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen mache ich Dummheiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Wie? Du kommst mit uns den Weltuntergang feiern?

Hab ner Freundin die hier pennt eigentlich versprochen mich nicht abzuschiessen - aber wenn Marco mitkommt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Und jetzt...................

























......Augeeeeenpfleeeegeeeeeeeee:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie? Du kommst mit uns den Weltuntergang feiern?
> 
> Hab ner Freundin die hier pennt eigentlich versprochen mich nicht abzuschiessen - aber wenn Marco mitkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Stichwort:  * JOB !!*


_Nicht Blowjob!!!_


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2012)

Du SAU!


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen mache ich Dummheiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Was für Dummheiten denn nun schon wieder?!
Nabend Marco, endlich ein Erwachsener hier!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was für Dummheiten denn nun schon wieder?!
> Nabend Marco, endlich ein Erwachsener hier!!!!



Tzzzz


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2012)

Nimmst du den Job an und kündigst deinen alten?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Nein, ich bleibe!
Hatte jetzt mehrere Gespräche mit der Chefin.
Hab mal Dampf und Wünsche rausgelassen. - Nicht 100% zufriedenstellend, aber ich fühle mich so irgendwie freier. 
Keine Ahnung warum.

Mehr Kohle habe ich aber gefordert! Klappt! 

Die Leute und das Umfeld der "neuen" Firma sind super, aber div. andere Sachen haben mich einfach irgendwie blockiert.
Der Funke wollte nicht ganz überspringen.

Ich suche weiter, klar, aber die erste Möglichkeit muss nicht die Beste sein.

Gibt noch so ein paar Sachen, aber die gehören hier nicht öffentlich hin...


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie erinnert mich dass an eine alte Signatur von Dir.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

_"Früher war ich unentschlossen - heute bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher..."_ 


Was du dir alles merken kannst!? Hammer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

http://vimeo.com/55869534#

Eben drüben geklaut, aber gut!


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Hm, weil die auch von mir sein könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab dich lieb!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Dezember 2012)

GN8


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn dass die göttliche ... wüsste!!!!


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2012)

Oh, der Marcus kommt gleich wieder mit dem Hammer!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> GN8


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Dezember 2012)

ich finde den Spruch gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus. Gute Nacht....


----------



## BENDERR (19. Dezember 2012)

sooo,zurück vom kleinen hobbit und jetzt ins Bett. gn8


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2012)

Mooooin


Nää is das früh leute, so ich fahr jez mal los, letzter Tach vor den Ferien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2012)

morgen! es ist angerichtet: DAS_RENNEN!


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer!


----------



## InoX (20. Dezember 2012)

moin.

Ich frühstücke gerade schön kräftig (Bratkartoffeln mit Bohnen) und dann gehts aufs Bike.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Ich frühstücke gerade schön kräftig (Bratkartoffeln mit Bohnen) und dann gehts aufs Bike.



Moin,

Das ist doch mal ein leckeres Frühstück... Fehlt nur ein Bierchen und n Kümmel

Schön Tach die Herren


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs

gerdae wieder in genf unterwegs. der sündenpfuhl der schweiz. 
nur noch heut und morgen, dann gibts ferien.

schoiss wetter ist auch immer noch. 


Ich frühstücke gerade schön kräftig (Bratkartoffeln mit Bohnen) und dann gehts aufs Bike.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Phuaaa ich könnt dass nicht essen am morgen...ich fahr immer mal gerne in den hunger rein...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2012)

moin Leute

ja ne schönes Frühstück wäre schon was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Ich frühstücke gerade schön kräftig (Bratkartoffeln mit Bohnen) und dann gehts aufs Bike.



Im ersten Moment dachte ich mir, dass das ganz schön übel ist und dann hab' ich bemerkt, dass ich in letzter Zeit recht oft englisches Frühstück hatte... Ich hatte gerade Brötchen (u.a. ein Salzbrötchen  ) und 'nen Käff. Und nachher geht's auch aufs Rad.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2012)

der neue LRS ist auf der post. Meine holde sollte ihn heute holen gehen.

Werde dann das toad bei gelegen fertig aufbaun. LRS vom steelecht II kommt dann auf das toad und der neue auf das steelecht II. Wird dann bischen schwerer aber für die rennen kann ich ja dann den lrs einfach austauschen.

ist dieser hier.

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...TB-Novatec-SL-Disc-FRM-388-schwarz--2904.html

Mal schaun wie er funzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2012)

laufraeder kann man niiiie genug haben  
daher ist es auch praktisch, das ich meine selber einspeiche. bleibt der spass wenigstens finanziell im rahmen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> laufraeder kann man niiiie genug haben
> daher ist es auch praktisch, das ich meine selber einspeiche. bleibt der spass wenigstens finanziell im rahmen



Stimmt, mit den LRS von oben könnte ich mit Revos und den Felgen mit optischen Mängeln (direkt bei BOR) deutlich günstiger aufbauen.

Ist für nächstes Jahr auch als Marathon Satz angedacht.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit den LRS von oben könnte ich mit Revos und den Felgen mit optischen Mängeln (direkt bei BOR) deutlich günstiger aufbauen.
> 
> Ist für nächstes Jahr auch als Marathon Satz angedacht.




er war ja auch für nen moment unter 300.- euro...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2012)

Achso! Dann ist der Preis natürlich gut


----------



## InoX (20. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Phuaaa ich könnt dass nicht essen am morgen...ich fahr immer mal gerne in den hunger rein...




Das könnte ich wieder nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2012)

ich trainiere das auch speziell. Da ich wärend den rennen ned immer so viel esse oder keine gels nehme. Geht gut für nen moment aber wenns zu lang dauert hats mich auch mal verblasen auf ner tour...


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich auch absulut net, wenn bei mir der Hungerast kommt, dann plötzlich und mit aller Gewalt

Zum frühstück kann ich auch eigentlich alles Essen, wenn mir da jemand ne Schweinshaxe hinstellen würde fänd ich das super


----------



## BENDERR (20. Dezember 2012)

@Jens (doc) 
versuch mal maltodextrin in dein Getränk zu mischen. ich bekomm während cc rennen auch nichts runter und fahr damit ziemlich gut eigntl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Das könnte ich wieder nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Wenn ich Hunger bekomme, geht bei mir gar nichts mehr. Dann fällt mir zu allem Überfluss auch das Trinken schwer.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!



Moin Urlauber...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> @_Jens_ (doc)
> versuch mal maltodextrin in dein Getränk zu mischen. ich bekomm während cc rennen auch nichts runter und fahr damit ziemlich gut eigntl.



werd ich mal versuchen...danke für den tip


----------



## BENDERR (20. Dezember 2012)

kein Problem.  gibt im Internet auch irgendwo auf ner triathlonseite eine Erklärung dazu. benötigte menge..mischungsverhältnis etc.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Urlauber...



Hi Markus,

fast!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2012)

Warum hat eigentlich kein Laden in Dortmund den Cyclepassion Kalender da und kann mir auch keinen bestellen?

Dann muss ich das doch über Amazon tun. Wollte nämlich schon morgens Augenpflege betreiben


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2012)

...heute mal nach einer neuen Jeans ausschau gehalten, oh mann was für ein disaster...die mit ihren Röhrenjeans


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2012)

Hosenkaufen ist für Radfahrer echt grausig...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hosenkaufen ist für Radfahrer echt grausig...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Stimmt.

Einfach in den Laden gehen und die schickeste Hose kaufen is nich...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> Einfach in den Laden gehen und die schickeste Hose kaufen is nich...


 
leider purer frust


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin miteinander! 





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum hat eigentlich kein Laden in Dortmund den Cyclepassion Kalender da und kann mir auch keinen bestellen?
> 
> Dann muss ich das doch über Amazon tun. Wollte nämlich schon morgens Augenpflege betreiben



Ich habe ihn schon. Hat mir mein Weibchen geschenkt...    
_Da fällt mir ein, ich muss die letzten 2 Kalender von 2011 und 2012 mal in die Bucht werfen.... _


So, muss gleich wieder weg. Kurz 2 Telefonate tätigen und dann zum Friseur...


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe dann auch die Sache mit dem Weihnachtsbaum geschafft...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hosenkaufen ist für Radfahrer echt grausig...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Kann ich auch bestätigen! Trage deshalb fast nur noch Outdoorhosen weil die an den Beinen oft weiter geschnitten sind!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin miteinander!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nasenhaare schneiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2012)

Jippi! Erst Spaghuette essen und dann Feiern!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nasenhaare schneiden?




he jens den wollt ich auch grad bringen


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nasenhaare schneiden?



ein Klassiker 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM9O75JyYeg"]Hast Du eigentlich Haare in die Nase?  - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Nix los hier!?


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch die Sache mit dem Weihnachtsbaum geschafft...



Du solltest sowas beruflich machen Marcus - bei dem Talent!!!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du solltest sowas beruflich machen Marcus - bei dem Talent!!!



Moin Veikko,

passt perfekt zu den Schirmsystemen welche er beruflich installiert!


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens!

Ist auch in etwa alles in einer Größe, was er dann vertreibt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nasenhaare schneiden?





onkel_doc schrieb:


> he jens den wollt ich auch grad bringen





hhninja81 schrieb:


> ein Klassiker
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich Haare in die Nase?  - YouTube




  Muss ein Witz der älteren Generaton sein.... !? 

Aufpassen, ruckzuck kommen die ersten Grauen aus den Ohren....  













ohneworte schrieb:


> Nix los hier!?


_
"...Jetzt geeeheeeets looohoooos....,...jetzt geeeheeeets looohoooos...."


_


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Ist auch in etwa alles in einer Größe, was er dann vertreibt!


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt im Winter vertreibt er wohl diese Schneeschaufeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss ein Witz der älteren Generaton sein.... !?
> 
> Aufpassen, ruckzuck kommen die ersten Grauen aus den Ohren....
> 
> ...



Andere schmeißen die Harre raus bevor sie grau werden und bekommen Glatze!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Dann lieber graue Haare.... Stimmt!


----------



## Junior97 (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt habt ihr den armen kawa fahrer vertrieben


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Glatze werde ich laut Vererbungslehre wohl nicht bekommen und grau werden sie erstaunlicherweise bisher auch noch nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr den armen kawa fahrer vertrieben



Der liegt nur gerade auf seiner Liege!

http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=mYbTUJ7lHM_3sgbWjYDwBQ&ved=0CEwQ8wIwAQ


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der liegt nur gerade auf seiner Liege!
> 
> http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=mYbTUJ7lHM_3sgbWjYDwBQ&ved=0CEwQ8wIwAQ




Ich denke eher er ist auf dem Weg nach Bugarach um abgeholt zu werden.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2012)

ich weiß, es interessiert niemanden ...

tasche packen für berlin.


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich weiß, es interessiert niemanden ...
> 
> tasche packen für berlin.




Kai, wir könnten aber so tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich heute angepisst & mies drauf......   
Mir ist auch saulangweilig.
Und das FatBike muss auch noch warten.. 


Die Welt ist schlecht und ungerecht!!  
 ...und "_nein, ich möchte meine Suppe nicht_"....


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2012)

Geht mir heute auch irgendwie so, liegt vielleicht am Wetter oder dem Stress vor Weihnachten?
Willst du echt das fette Bike kaufen?! Oder wird es wie beim Quad?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2012)

hmm, kein bike...was ist denn los...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal _Hallo_! Das vergesse ich nur zu gerne....

Ne, du, ich will schon so´n Ding. Hier ist es ja auch relativ hoch und schneetechnisch gut.
Obwohl ich nicht nur im Winter Potential für das Bike sehe.

So´n Inbred juckt mich aber auch noch. Genau wie ein Disc-Crosser....
Überlege das Storck abzugeben....

Quad..... Das muss ich wohl sein lassen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2012)

ah...ok...da bin ich aber gespannt...


----------



## unocz (20. Dezember 2012)

naaabend zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin raus.....  Habe Kopfschmerzen.  Nachwehen halt... 


Habt einen schönen Abend!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin Veikko,

Schon mal wieder was vom Depri-Man gehört? Wahrscheinlich wird der seine Lohnerhöhung erst einmal in das Fatbike stecken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (21. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Nö Jens, offenabr wird es ja nix mit dem Fatbike, wie er schrieb.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wahrscheinlich braucht das auch keiner, ist wieder nur die Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird in der Hoffnung dass paar Konsumenten aufspringen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Mich wundert auch das es hier bereits ein eigenes Unterforum dafür gibt aber 650B z.B. noch nicht. Ich finde die Kisten ja irgendwie ganz witzig, brauche jedoch keines davon.


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die 650b sind irgendwie den 29ern mit zugeordnet, weshalb auch immer. Hatte auch mal ne Weile überlegt aber es ist dann ja auch wieder weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2012)

moin Leute,

na wo ist denn der Depri-Mann??? Die Entscheidungen sollten doch durch sein,oder?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2012)

moin.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, die 650b sind irgendwie den 29ern mit zugeordnet, weshalb auch immer. Hatte auch mal ne Weile überlegt aber es ist dann ja auch wieder weder Fisch noch Fleisch.



Du sprichst von den Fatbikes?


----------



## BENDERR (21. Dezember 2012)

moin!
ich glaube es ging um 650b?


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Nö, 27,5 Jens.
Hat dein Monat Urlaub schon begonnen? Hier kommt so langsam die Sonne raus und ich werd mal Tee für die Flasche kochen. Kalt ist es ja noch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2012)

kalt und blauer Himmel bei mir, aber ich bleibe lieber beim Kaffee


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Maik, du nimmst Kaffee mit! 
Doping?!
Bin jetzt erstmal ne Runde drehen, der Sonne entgegen.

P.S. Sollte heute nicht die Welt untergehen?


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Moiiin

Jau heute soll die Welt untergehen. Wisst  hier was ich am geilsten finde?
Die Majas haben den Krempel nie vorrausgesagt, da soll angeblich irgendwie nur ein Abschnitt zu Ende gehen....

Also denkt dran, wenn man in 100000000Jahren Marcels Cyclepassionkalender findet und mal wieder Blättern muss, dann isses wieder soweit

Ich jedenfalls hab schon die 100kg Alufolie bereitgelegt, mich damit eingewickelt und ein Handtuch, auf dem dick 42 steht um den Hals, man weiß ja nie


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich gehe jetzt Rad fahren. Mal schauen, ob was passiert. Aber hier kommt eh alles später an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2012)

ihr seid alles saecke!  geht doch nur aufs rad!
ich fuehl mich hier wie der teufel... was hier alles aus meiner nase/hals raus kommt... net so lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2012)

allen kranken wünsche ich eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs. Arbeiten arbeiten aerbeiten...mach nach dem mittag feierabend und ab in die ferien.

Hab marco schon meine sicht von FATBIKES geschrieben.

Ich finds nen hype um das zu viel tataaaa gemacht wird. 
Sackschwer, kleiner einsatzzweck, grausig zum anschaun.

Ich persönlich kaufe mir lieber nen rahmen mit grosser reifenfreiheit und hau mir nen breiten 2,4 oder noch grösseren reifen drauf. 

Damit hab ich auch meinen spass im schnee...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr seid alles saecke!  geht doch nur aufs rad!
> ich fuehl mich hier wie der teufel... was hier alles aus meiner nase/hals raus kommt... net so lecker!





Ich könnte ja mal ein Bild von dem rausgeschnieften.., ich nenne es mal liebevoll _*Produkt*_, zeigen, aber das wäre zu pevers!! 
Irgendwie klebt die eine Nasenmuschel manchmal an, dann ist das wie´n Turboloch!!

Gute Genesung!



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> allen kranken wünsche ich eine schnelle Genesung



Danke dir, Robinson!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs. Arbeiten arbeiten aerbeiten...mach nach dem mittag feierabend und ab in die ferien.
> 
> Hab marco schon meine sicht von FATBIKES geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Das Pugsley ist schwer, die Salsas´ und Salamandre sind aus Alu!
Sogar Felix (light-wolf) hat jetzt ein Beargrease und bietet top LRS für *die Dicken* an.
Er ist auch begeistert davon! 

Für mich z.Zt. eher vorstellbar wie´n Quad....


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2012)

Okay, ich bin nach einer superkurzen Runde wieder zurück - es ist draußen einfach *zu* kalt. Und der Wind erst... Neee, das tu' ich mir heute nicht an. Nächste Woche muss ich dann wohl nochmal los und ein paar winterlichere Bekleidungsstückte kaufen.
Ach ja, und beim Fahren habe ich bemerkt, dass mein VR nach je einer Umdrehung eine Art Knacken von sich gibt. Ungefähr dort, wo die Schweißnaht an der Felge ist. Das muss ich mir mal anschauen. Sollte da wirklich was defekt sein, habe ich mir mit dem Laufradsatz echt keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das Pugsley ist schwer, die Salsas´ und Salamandre sind aus Alu!
> Sogar Felix (light-wolf) hat jetzt ein Beargrease und bietet top LRS für *die Dicken* an.
> ...




Denke für bischen spass mags gut sein. Für mehr aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin
wer hat jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien ?!  
Ike


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich au 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin
> wer hat jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien ?!
> Ike



Der hat viel länger Ferien, Junior!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin
> wer hat jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien ?!
> Ike


 
junge...2,5 wochen
eine im tessin wos wärmer ist oder sein sollte....


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, 27,5 Jens.
> Hat dein Monat Urlaub schon begonnen? Hier kommt so langsam die Sonne raus und ich werd mal Tee für die Flasche kochen. Kalt ist es ja noch.



Hi Veikko,

Heute ist offiziell letzter Arbeitstag. Der wird aber ruhig angegangen und ein paar Baustellen mussten noch zugekippt werden. 

Zu 650B kann ich mir noch kein realistisches Urteil erlauben und werde es somit auch noch nicht tun. Ich bin kein Freund davon irgendetwas zu bewerten was ich nicht wirklich selber kenne.

Es steht zur Zeit ein Prototyp in der Laufradgroesse hier bei mir Zu Hause und das wird dann mal demnächst im Deister getestet.

Wetter ist hier nicht so schön, knapp unter dem Gefrierpunkt und es schneit...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin
> wer hat jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien ?!
> Ike



Und wer bleibt jetzt fünf Wochen zu Hause?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Bin auch bis zum 7.1. zu Hause.
Mein letzter Arbeitstag war der 7.12.      ....macht summa summarum auch 4 Wochen.

Aber auch 4 Wochen ohne Sport.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wer bleibt jetzt fünf Wochen zu Hause?



Verflixt!


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich grad eben wieder zu Rad am Ring angemeldet Wieder MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind seit dieser Woche fürs Heavy24 angemeldet  Damit schonmal ein 12- und ein 24-Stunden-Rennen im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Wir* sind seit dieser Woche fürs Heavy24 angemeldet  Damit schonmal ein 12- und ein 24-Stunden-Rennen im nächsten Jahr.


Wer?

Wann findet das Rennen statt?


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Sauber! Bin mal gespannt ob ich noch nen startplatz fürs 12h rennen bekommen bin der 2te auffer Warteliste, ich hoffe mal, dass ich noch reinrutsche, die mussten ja bis gestern überwiesen haben....


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wer?
> 
> Wann findet das Rennen statt?



21.-23.06. steht auf der Website. Ich nehme an, dass man dann am 21. anreist und am 22. startet.
Die Fahrer sind Philipp, ich, ein Kumpel von Philipp und mir und dessen Mitbewohner.



maddda schrieb:


> Sauber! Bin mal gespannt ob ich noch nen startplatz fürs 12h rennen bekommen bin der 2te auffer Warteliste, ich hoffe mal, dass ich noch reinrutsche, die mussten ja bis gestern überwiesen haben....



Dasselbe Rennen in Rotenburg? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man sich da so rechtzeitig anmelden muss, damit man nicht auf eine Warteliste kommt. Naja, wir sind da zum Glück schon ein Weilchen angemeldet. Viel Glück, dass du da noch reinkommst


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Dezember 2012)

so mal 1,5H -Biken Wetter war schön kalt und die Füße leider auch


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin auch bis zum 7.1. zu Hause.
> Mein letzter Arbeitstag war der 7.12.      ....macht summa summarum auch 4 Wochen.
> ...



Dafuer bist Du jetzt auch die "Supernase"!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sooo,zurück vom *kleinen hobbit* und jetzt ins Bett. gn8



Und, taugt der Film was?

Wir gehen jetzt familytechnisch hin....  Bin gespannt!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi Marco,

heute noch ins Kino? Kumpel von mir war letzten Donnerstag drin und fand ihn sehr gut. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß

Ich glaub für jemanden, der Herr der Ringe gut fand isses was. Ich hab nach einer Stunde den ersten Teil ausgemacht, weil ich den so doof fand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß
> 
> Ich glaub für jemanden, der Herr der Ringe gut fand isses was. Ich hab nach einer Stunde den ersten Teil ausgemacht, weil ich den so doof fand



Warst wohl verzweifelt weil Du so viele geile Trails gesehen hast auf denen Du nicht Biken kannst!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2012)

DAS denke ich mir jedes mal, wenn ich den Film sehe!
'Da muss ich mal biken"

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

> arst wohl verzweifelt weil Du so viele geile Trails gesehen hast auf denen Du nicht Biken kannst!



Stimmt könnte sein


Ich hab den ganzen Tag gebastelt, hab zumindest zum Teil schon die Nokons am RR für meinen Vater verlegt.

Jez hab ich mir noch in den Kopf gesetzt am Univega Rote und Blaue Perlen abwechselnd zu verbauen, also hab ich gerade aufm Teppich gesessen und Perlenketten gemacht


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Stimmt könnte sein
> 
> 
> Ich hab den ganzen Tag gebastelt, hab zumindest zum Teil schon die Nokons am RR für meinen Vater verlegt.
> ...



Deine Mutter hat sich sicherlich schon gefreut, dass du ihr auch was schenkst 

Soooo Cyclepassion Kalender ist bestellt  Leg ich mir dann selbst unter den Baum!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deine Mutter hat sich sicherlich schon gefreut, dass du ihr auch was schenkst
> 
> Soooo Cyclepassion Kalender ist bestellt  Leg ich mir dann selbst unter den Baum!



Wenn er denn noch pünktlich kommt!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2012)

Ist auch nicht so schlimm, wenn er erst später da ist. Kommt ohnehin in meine Bude in Dortmund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

> Deine Mutter hat sich sicherlich schon gefreut, dass du ihr auch was schenkst



 

Ne die bekommt was besseres


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2012)

Was besseres?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Küchenarbeitszeit für das Weihnachtsessen!


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Nee..die hat sich beschwert, dass es immer so toll war wenn ich als Kind immer Lego bekommen hat und sie mitbauen durfte und das es jetzt doof is mit dem ganzen Radkram

Jetzt bekommt sie folgendes:


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sie den entsprechenden Humor dazu hat... kann ansonsten auch in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es total cool!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin Veikko,

wenn Du das Lego-Spielzeug cool findest hilft ihm das unter Umständen trotzdem nicht.


Ich habe meiner Mutter mal Autopolitur geschenkt nachdem sie meinte das ihr Auto mal poliert werden könnte. Das beleidigte Theater war nicht wirklich schön.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

Jens, ob ich das cool finde oder nicht ist doch egal. Ich meine ich finde es gut wenn einem Kind so eine Aussage in Erinnerung bleibt und er dementsprechend reagiert.  Ich denke schon dass Philipp einschätzen kann wie es bei ihr ankommt und finde es tausendmal besser als paar Topflappen oder was von Douglas und Konsorten.
Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich dass was DU gemacht hast schlimm!!!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, ob ich das cool finde oder nicht ist doch egal. Ich meine ich finde es gut wenn einem Kind so eine Aussage in Erinnerung bleibt und er dementsprechend reagiert.  Ich denke schon dass Philipp einschätzen kann wie es bei ihr ankommt und finde es tausendmal besser als paar Topflappen oder was von Douglas und Konsorten.
> Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich dass was DU gemacht hast schlimm!!!



Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld!




Topflappen und Haushaltsgeräte kämen weder bei meiner Mutter noch bei meiner Frau definitiv nicht in Frage außer auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch! Mit Parfüm oder ähnlichem kann man dann auch total daneben liegen.

Leider kann man es meiner Mutter überhaupt nicht Recht machen egal was man für Ideen anschleppt.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle, dass es ihr gefällt, weil sie den schonmal woanders gesehen hat und den total gut fandNebenbei isse Käfer und T1 fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle, dass es ihr gefällt, weil sie den schonmal woanders gesehen hat und den total gut fandNebenbei isse Käfer und T1 fan



Dann macht das Sinn! Sie müsste dann wohl nur knapp etwas älter sein als Markus und ich!


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2012)

Jup

So ich bin jetzt mal Pennen nacht leute


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann macht das Sinn! Sie müsste dann wohl nur knapp etwas älter sein als Markus und ich!



Wahrscheinlich ist sie *jünger* als Du!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist sie *jünger* als Du!



Jetzt wird's interessant!

Unser Madda ist ja ein wenig älter als der Junior. Wäre somit zwar durchaus möglich, glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen mein Freund und all die anderen vor den Geräten zu Hause oder in der Fremde!

Eigentlich wollte ich dich ja nur ein wenig ärgern und dir was zum nachdenken mit ins Bett geben. Ich  bin mir sicher dass Philipps Mutter nicht so jung ist wie Du, zumindest ziemlich sicher.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin Veikko,

Auch schon wieder wach? Und alles wird gut!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Schlafen und nachdenken gleichzeitig bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin...


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja Jens, endlich mal ausschlafen und nicht 06:15 aus dem Bett. WE, Ferien= ausschlafen! 
Wenn ich aber zu lange im Bett bleibe und schlafe bin ich dann wie vor den Kopf gerannt und steh ne Weile neben mir. Aber dafür habe ich dann wenigstens immer meine Ruhe da der Rest bis mittag pennt - und dann gibts Frühstück.
Blödes Mistwetter draußen, wollte eigentlich ne Runde drehen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Hier war heute morgen Eisregen vorm Aufstehen. Hätte mich beim Broetchenholen bereits vor der Haustür fast Kapital auf die Schnauze gelegt.

Gleich wird trotzdem noch das Bike bewegt, muss ich nur mit dem Auto hin. Wenigstens sind die Strassen im Gegensatz zum Hof bereits frei.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Moiiin

Verraten wie alt meine Mutter is werd ich euch net, da sind die ja eigen


Hab überigens alles hier um das Univega mal feddich für ne Probefahrt zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier war heute morgen Eisregen vorm Aufstehen. Hätte mich beim Broetchenholen bereits vor der Haustür fast Kapital auf die Schnauze gelegt.
> 
> Gleich wird trotzdem noch das Bike bewegt, muss ich nur mit dem Auto hin. Wenigstens sind die Strassen im Gegensatz zum Hof bereits frei.




Soo groß ist euer Hof dass du mit dem Auto zum Bike fährst?! 
Und warum ist der Hof noch nicht geräumt - schläft deine Frau so lange?!

Philipp, dass machst du richtig - ab Mitte 30 wird kein Alter mehr verraten!


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal nen paar Bilder von der Perlenaktion von gestern


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Gib mir mal Deine Mutter Philipp - du brauchst eindeutig mehr Aufgaben im Haushalt!!!
Ich mag die Perlen zwar nicht aber das was du gemacht hast sieht echt gut aus! 
Und mach mal die Klebereste vom Lenker ab.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Danke

Hab ehrlich gesagt den Aufkleber schnell beim Photomachen abgezogen, weil Mr. Ohneworte sich letztens dadrüber beschwert hat



> Gib mir mal Deine Mutter Philipp - du brauchst eindeutig mehr Aufgaben im Haushalt!!!



Räderbauen is meine Aufgabe im Haushalt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin, ihr Quarktaschen!   

Interessantes Thema!!!!!!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Na Zwerg Nase, auch munter?!
Welches Thema ist interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Soo groß ist euer Hof dass du mit dem Auto zum Bike fährst?!
> Und warum ist der Hof noch nicht geräumt - schläft deine Frau so lange?!
> 
> Philipp, dass machst du richtig - ab Mitte 30 wird kein Alter mehr verraten!



Der hat doch nur Angst davor das wir Älteren jetzt seine Mutter abgraben wollen.


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2012)

moin  jungs


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na Zwerg Nase, auch munter?!
> Welches Thema ist interessant?



Die weißt doch bei Frauen Ue40 wird der Marco wieder munter!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die weißt doch bei Frauen Ue40 wird der Marco wieder munter!



Hm, ich vermutete es auch.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Marcel, heute kommt im Fernsehen ne Doku 
"Die Welt vor 11:00 Vormittags".
Wäre vielleicht interessant für dich zu erfahren wie es da aussieht!


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

oh man, madda!! 
das geperlte und der grüne aufkleber geht echt garnicht 

ansonsten aber schicke kiste


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel, heute kommt im Fernsehen ne Doku
> "Die Welt vor 11:00 Vormittags".
> Wäre vielleicht interessant für dich zu erfahren wie es da aussieht!





Na heute ist der erste Tag seit einiger Zeit mit ausschlafen. Musste doch den Weltuntergang gebürtig feiern.
Heut ist denn noch Vereinsmeisterschaft Cross, da sollte ich fit sein


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Kommst du nicht immer zwischen elf und zwölf ins Forum und rufst Moin?!


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

MOIN!
















bin schon seit halb neun wach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich lohnt das aufstehen heute gar nicht, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kommst du nicht immer zwischen elf und zwölf ins Forum und rufst Moin?!



Jaaaaa! 
Bei mir ist aber auch nicht der erste Gang der zum Forum 
Außerdem besitze ich kein Smartphone/Internetfähiges Handy (da lege ich überhaupt keinen Wert drauf) und kann nicht gemütlich vom Bett aus surfen.


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jaaaaa!
> Bei mir ist aber auch nicht der erste Gang der zum Forum
> Außerdem besitze ich kein Smartphone/Internetfähiges Handy (da lege ich überhaupt keinen Wert drauf) und kann nicht gemütlich vom Bett aus surfen.




das tut mir leid.


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, dann habe ich dein Auftreten falsch interpretiert  und mir ein völlig unpassendes Bild von dir geschaffen, welches ich jetzt korrigieren muss. 

_Notiz an mich: Marcel ist kein ständig feiernder, alkoholabhängiger Student der immer bis mittag schläft und sucht offenbar doch die Uni auf!_


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach so, dann habe ich dein Auftreten falsch interpretiert  und mir ein völlig unpassendes Bild von dir geschaffen, welches ich jetzt korrigieren muss.
> 
> _Notiz an mich: Marcel ist kein ständig feiernder, alkoholabhängiger Student der immer bis mittag schläft und sucht offenbar doch die Uni auf!_



- Feiern so alle 2 Wochen immer Donnerstags 
- Alkoholabhängig? 

- Donnerstag/Freitag bis um 5 Uhr gefeiert und um 12 in der Uni gewesen 

Gut ich habe meinen Stundenplan im vergleich zu den letzten Semestern deutlich gekürzt, trotzdem ist der "Workload" größer als vorher 

EDIT: Meine Kommilitonen beschreiben mich eigentlich als vorbildlich - ich besuche alle Veranstaltungen und zocke auch nicht mitm Handy/Lappi in der Vorlesung


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> oh man, madda!!
> das geperlte und der grüne aufkleber geht echt garnicht
> 
> ansonsten aber schicke kiste



Is mir bewusst, dass es einigen net gefällt, mir gefällts aber.

Zum grünen Aufkleber:
Ist halt unsere Vereinswebsite und wir hatten keine weißen mehr



> Der hat doch nur Angst davor das wir Älteren jetzt seine Mutter abgraben wollen.




Denkt dran, mein Vater ließt hier auch öfters mit


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Is mir bewusst, dass es einigen net gefällt, mir gefällts aber.
> 
> Zum grünen Aufkleber:
> Ist halt unsere Vereinswebsite und wir hatten keine weißen mehr
> ...




Yay! Schlägerei!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Is mir bewusst, dass es einigen net gefällt, mir gefällts aber.
> 
> Zum grünen Aufkleber:
> Ist halt unsere Vereinswebsite und wir hatten keine weißen mehr
> ...




Ich habe ja zum Glück nur Gutes geschrieben. 
Habe aber auch die Adresse vom Jens, falls es (zwei) Kreise zieht!


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Is mir bewusst, dass es einigen net gefällt, mir gefällts aber.
> 
> Zum grünen Aufkleber:
> Ist halt unsere Vereinswebsite und wir hatten keine weißen mehr
> ...



Yeah, Action!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Es kommt endlich mal ein wenig Stimmung auf! 

Was halten eigentlich die "Nordländer" von einem gemeinsamen Treffen im Frühjahr/Sommer?

Da liesse sich doch auch mal kurzfristig was organisieren!


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Ach geil, ich bin beim 12h Rennen dabeiBin noch reingerutscht


----------



## Junior97 (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin !


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Langschläfer Jan?!
Mein Kind pennt auch noch, der hatte über Nacht nen Kumpel da und ich glaube die haben bis morgens gezockt! 
Bin ihm zwar heute gegen 11 schonmal im Flur begegnet aber ich hatte das Gefühl dass durch solche Begegnungen der Mythos mit den Zombies entstanden sein muss!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nochmals Moin!


Komme gerade vom TÜV mi´m T4 vom Daddy!
"_..Alles vorbildlich..._" laut Prüfer.  

Hier ist es so eklig Nass-kalt...._bäähh_.
Lockerer Spaziergang fällt aus. 

Habe aber eben meinen weißen Flitzer nochmal über den Feldberg gescheucht..   ...nur damit er nicht einrostet.....   
...aber dabei auch fast abgeschmissen. Uuuuuups! 

"Hobbit" war gut! 
Aber das Kino war klimatisiert und verdammt kühl - es zog auf meinem Platz wie Hechtsuppe! 
Habe 3h mi´m Schal vorm Gesicht (Vorlage nehmen: _Nein Veikko und/oder Jens, die Augen waren frei!!!_) im Kino gesessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ferien halt da muss ich das ausnutzen  gleich erstmal eine Runde radhfahren


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

So´n Mist! Jetzt sitzt man mal zwei Minuten nicht vor dem Lappi und da geht einem ne schwarze XT Kurbel für 35 Euro durch die Lappen, könnte :kotz:!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Dem Veikko sag ich jetzt auch nicht mehr _*Hallo*_...,tzzzzz







Der ignoriert mich schon taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagelang.


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Marco, ich habe dich schon 10:29 heute Morgen begrüßt!!!!! 
Wenn du hier postest, dich dann vom Acker machst und beim heimkommen nur die letzten zwei Kommentare liest dann passiert sowas!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Okay, okay..... nenn´mich nicht gleich Blödmann! 




Wollte doch nur ein Posting erzwingen, welches nuuuur für mich ist! 





Die Holy V ist gerade mit den Kids im Einkaufszentrum. 
Ist gerade richtig angenehm zu Hause....    Laptop, Kaffee, Lebkuchen, Kaffee,...


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte immer es wäre EIN Kid! 
Hm, hänge auch eben noch ab, muss dann aber noch in die Garage weil ich dem Großen meiner Freundin noch ein Uni Bike fertigmachen muss, zu Weihnachten. Hatte letztens mal drei Stück fürn Fuffi über kleinanzeigen gekauft (Alex, Raleigh und ein 28er Stevens für Damen) und da richte ich ihm jetzt das Alex Dings her. Wird wohl eh wieder geklaut, irgendwann.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (22. Dezember 2012)

moin moin .     da das ja hier der standart palaver thread zu sein scheint wollt ich auch mal hallo sagen .    

ich komm aus brühl und hab nach längerem aussetzen (vom forum )  den starken drang mit leuten über bikes zu reden .    und da ich dieses jahr meinen fr hobel los geworden bin , dachte ich , ich versuchs mal im cc forum


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

@Veikko

Ne, sind 2 (bald 13/bald17). 

Och, vom fertigen Rad kannst du ruhig hier auch mal Bilder posten. Würde mich interessieren!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_Veikko_
> 
> Ne, sind 2 (bald 13/bald17).
> 
> Och, vom fertigen Rad kannst du ruhig hier auch mal Bilder posten. Würde mich interessieren!



Und welcher davon ist der dumpe Idiot?
Ach ja, hallo an den Hardcoreidioten - willkommen!

Marco, Bild posten bringt nix ist 90er Jahre Zeugs und wird auch nur so dass es fährt aufgebaut. Das Raleigh ist bissel schöner, nette Farbe und starr. Das mach ich vlt. mal fertig bevor ich es verticke.

P.S. Hier gibt es echt ein Mitglied mit meinem Vornamen? Aber null Beiträge!


----------



## Junior97 (22. Dezember 2012)

ach schulräder sind doch eigentlich was schönes  ich werde meins mal auf SingleSpeed umbauen denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (22. Dezember 2012)

hier gibt es nahezu alle nicks schon .... oder denkst du mein nick kommt von ungefähr?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und welcher davon ist der dumpe Idiot?
> Ach ja, hallo an den Hardcoreidioten - willkommen!
> 
> Marco, Bild posten bringt nix ist 90er Jahre Zeugs und wird auch nur so dass es fährt aufgebaut. Das Raleigh ist bissel schöner, nette Farbe und starr. Das mach ich vlt. mal fertig bevor ich es verticke.
> ...




 Dumm ist keines der Kids. _ANDERS_ war das Wort das du gesucht hast!? 

Beide sind top in der Schule. Die Kleine ist Klassenbeste. Der Große ist ebenfalls Klassenbester und im Abi-Zweig noch irgendsowas....    
Die haben halt beide den Schlag nicht gehört und haben mMn eine Sauerstoffallergie!?  
Für uns war früher Hausarrest eine Höchststrafe. Heute ist das anders. - Die Gefahr lauert vor der Haustür...      ...und kaum haben wir die beiden Kids in´s Freie bugsiert, werden die gaaanz komisch.
Die raffen beide auch ihre Schaltung am Fahrrad nicht! Echt nicht!   Ich habe es aufgegeben.... 

Rollschuhlaufen, Skateboarden, .....nix! Vollblut_bewegungs_legastheniker!

Ach, ich könnte soviel dazu schreiben, aber dann eher per PN.


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

Deiner Beschreibung der kinder klingt ja richtig sympatisch.


Hi, Hardcoreidiot, meinst du nicht es hätte noch etwas freundlicheres gegeben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

@Philipp

Haste das mitverfolgt im 29er-Fred?  
Oh Mann...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (22. Dezember 2012)

vielleicht ..... aber ich war jung und naiv


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Na dann Herzlichwillkommen hardcoreidiot


Hab mal zusammengeschraubt:





Laut hängewaage aktuell 8,625g

Klar kleinkram muss noch gemacht werden, aber theoretisch könnte man damit jez ne Runde fahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann Herzlichwillkommen hardcoreidiot
> 
> 
> Hab mal zusammengeschraubt:
> ...




Bunt, aber funktionell.
Gefällt mir, Philipp!  

Ähm, nimm´s aber vorher vom Ständer....


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2012)

Na das ist doch ein passables gewicht


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

> Bunt, aber funktionell.
> Gefällt mir, Philipp!
> 
> Ähm, nimm´s aber vorher vom Ständer....



Schwarz kann ja jeder


Zum Ständer sag ich jez nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es kommt endlich mal ein wenig Stimmung auf!
> 
> Was halten eigentlich die "Nordländer" von einem gemeinsamen Treffen im Frühjahr/Sommer?
> 
> Da liesse sich doch auch mal kurzfristig was organisieren!



Bin dabei!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Schwarz kann ja jeder
> 
> 
> Zum Ständer sag ich jez nix






Das Bike mit deinen Beinen und deinem Training dürfte raketentechnisch abgehen..... 
...auch mit Ständer im Schlepptau!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gerade von einer Runde im Wald zurück! Geilomat ist das nass und rutschig aber nicht so kalt wie gedacht!


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

bei uns wars auch recht warm .. um die 7°C. 
aber von 2:15h hats 2h nuuur geregnet :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade von einer Ründe im Wald zurück! Geilomat ist das nass und rutschig aber nicht so alt wie gedacht!



Hoffe du bist ein Stück für mich mitgefahren.....


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> vielleicht ..... aber ich war jung und naiv



Herzlich Willkommen 

Können wir denn bei deinem echten Vornamen weitermachen? Hat sich hier so eingebürgert (im ETWR) 



			
				taunusteufel78 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike mit deinen Beinen und deinem Training dürfte raketentechnisch abgehen.....
> ...auch mit Ständer im Schlepptau!



Zu gut 
Nächtes Jahr fährt er mir bestimmt in den längeren Maras davon!


Ich komme gerade von der Vereinscrossmeisterschaft wieder.
- Immer diese dekadenten Straßenfahrer mit Lightweights am Crosser. Blöderweise hat er mich auch noch im GA2 Pulsbereich platt gemacht und nicht alles gegeben, da es für ihn danach zum Leistungstest ging - 

Meine Trainingsabstinenz unter der Woche macht sich bemerkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Bike mit deinen Beinen und deinem Training dürfte raketentechnisch abgehen.....
> ...auch mit Ständer im Schlepptau!



Aber erst wenn die Strecken länger sind....

Bei so kurzen Sachen hab ich gegen Marcel keine Chance


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn die Strecken länger sind....
> 
> Bei so kurzen Sachen hab ich gegen Marcel keine Chance



Da war es in Titmaringhausen auch nicht so schlimm, dass mein 29er fast 11Kg wog


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Und ich hatte bei den ersten Metern mit der in der Gruppe den Eindruck, dass mir die Lunge rausfällt


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Ging mir ähnlich, hat sich angefühlt wie ein Kaltstart. Die Führungsgruppe war dann natürlich schon weg....


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Sehr hübsch. Aber nimm das lasso vorne noch mit 2 kabekbindern zu her Schlaufe zusammen. Ware doch schade, auf der ersten test Tour die Leitung ab zu reisen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke die wird er schon noch kürzen.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Mach ich, wenn ich überhaupt teste, bevor ich die Leitungen kürze...wollte das zwischen den Tagen machen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> Können wir denn bei deinem echten Vornamen weitermachen? Hat sich hier so eingebürgert (im ETWR)
> 
> ...





maddda schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn die Strecken länger sind....
> 
> Bei so kurzen Sachen hab ich gegen Marcel keine Chance



Ihr seid aber beide verdammt gut im Training und Fit! Beide Anfang 20, wenn ich richtig liege, gelle?!

Marcel, du bist aber oft auf Events....., oder täuscht das? 


Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass mit 34 die körperliche Leistung stark abnimmt....


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

nach lehrbuch um genau 4%


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> ...wollte das zwischen den Tagen machen




Zwischen den JAHREN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mach ich, wenn ich überhaupt teste, bevor ich die Leitungen kürze...wollte das zwischen den Tagen machen



Zwischen den Tagen? 

Ich kenn nur zwischen den Jahren?!

Soooo endlich ein "neues" XO Schaltwerk fürs 29er zum passablen Kurs erstanden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> nach lehrbuch um genau 4%




Ab wann? 34?


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

> Zwischen den Tagen?



Ich kenn nur Zwischen den  Tagen, also zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester...Sacht man hier so


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber beide verdammt gut im Training und Fit! Beide Anfang 20, wenn ich richtig liege, gelle?!
> 
> Marcel, du bist aber oft auf Events....., oder täuscht das?
> 
> ...




21 seit fast 2 Monaten 
Philipp dürfte nen Jahr jünger sein?!

Ich hab halt Bock auf Rennen fahren, in der Regel nehm ich alles mit was ich kriegen kann. 
Denn Rennkilometer sind auch Trainingskilometer und im Training fährt man nie so hart wie im Rennen.

Leider musste ich in der Saisonmitte ein paar Wochen mit Gips aussetzen. Sonst hätte ich 2-3 Rennen mehr geschafft.

Ach quatsch guck dir doch den Fumic oder die Spitz an


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ab wann? 34?



ab 30 mit jeder dekade 10% oder halt mit jedem jahr 1%


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt kein besseres training, als ein rennen. Doof nur, das ich das morgige net fahren kann,... Aber ne Herzmuskelentzündung muss echt net sein...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Jup bin 20...


34 is doch nen super Alter um mit den längeren Distanzen anzufangen...Bei den längeren Marathons sind doch (eigentlich immer)Leute in dem Alter aufm Podium


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Achjaaa,... Me = 32

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 21 seit fast 2 Monaten
> Philipp dürfte nen Jahr jünger sein?!
> 
> Ich hab halt Bock auf Rennen fahren, in der Regel nehm ich alles mit was ich kriegen kann.
> ...




Ich habe schon _immer und viel _Sport gemacht. 
Karate, Leichtathletik, DLRG, Sportklettern (mal kurz), Tischtennis, Lauftreff, Ski, Snowboarden.....   Zwischenzeitlich aber mal 10Jahre gepafft (Schande auf mein Haupt!!!!! Mopped-Zeit), aber je älter man wird, desto schneller geht´s beim Trainingsausfall bergab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Achjaaa,... Me = 32
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Ruhe da drüben. Du bist doch fit wie ein Turnschuh


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon _immer und viel _Sport gemacht.
> Karate, Leichtathletik, DLRG, Sportklettern (mal kurz), Tischtennis, Lauftreff, Ski, Snowboarden.....   Zwischenzeitlich aber mal 10Jahre gepafft (Schande auf mein Haupt!!!!! Mopped-Zeit), aber je älter man wird, desto schneller geht´s beim Trainingsausfall bergab...



Hauptsache den Spaß am Sport nicht verlieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ruhe da drüben. Du bist doch fit wie ein Turnschuh



Oja! So fuehl mich gerade 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oja! So fuehl mich gerade
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Was genau hast du?


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2012)

erkältung ?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hoffe du bist ein Stück für mich mitgefahren.....



Hab ich gemacht, die Bikes sehen jetzt so aus:





Der dritte Biker war noch nicht zu Fuß zurück nach seinem Schlauchplatzer. So ein Latexschlauch macht dabei einen Knall wie ein Schuß mit der Flinte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ab 30 mit jeder dekade 10% oder halt mit jedem jahr 1%



Ich war dieses Jahr so fit wie seit 1996 nicht mehr!


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, die Bikes sehen jetzt so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gestern als ich von der uni heim wollte(!), ist dem bus in dem ich war der reifen geplatzt.. das war auch schön laut 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr so fit wie seit 1996 nicht mehr!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr so fit wie seit 1996 nicht mehr!



Bedenke auch mal den Aufwand. Du bist/warst ja sauoft auf dem Hirsch....


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bedenke auch mal den Aufwand. Du bist/warst ja sauoft auf dem Hirsch....



Hast Du den Smiley bemerkt?  Wobei ich da ohne wirklichen Trainingsplan unterwegs war. Ging mir die ganze Zeit ausschließlich um die eigene Gewichtsreduktion!

Zu der Zeit war ich aber kaum mit dem Bike unterwegs sondern eigentlich nur Laufen und Fußball spielen.


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2012)

marco da kommste auch wieder hin.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> Können wir denn bei deinem echten Vornamen weitermachen? Hat sich hier so eingebürgert (im ETWR)



Das kann ich genauso bestätigen!

Ansonsten Herzlich Willkommen hier Hardcoreidiot!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was genau hast du?



Grippe,... Aber ich hab die Hoffnung, das es das so langsam war....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Grippe,... Aber ich hab die Hoffnung, das es das so langsam war....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich bin wirklich froh, mit Grippe/Erkältungen die letzten paar Jahre verschont gewesen zu sein.
Meine Eltern aber auch. Muss wohl an den regelmäßigen Saunagängen liegen?!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Grippe,... Aber ich hab die Hoffnung, das es das so langsam war....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Dann geht's ja bald wieder los!


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Grippe,... Aber ich hab die Hoffnung, das es das so langsam war....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




ja bei grippe ist das immer so eine sache, lieber nen tag länger warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

hier mal wieder ein Bild von einem meiner Räder. Das Rennrad hat jetzt endlich einen schwarzen Vorbau, weil der am XTC gegen einen Tune getauscht wurde. Ob der Vorbau positiv oder negativ bleibt muss sich noch zeigen.

So wird das Rad den nächsten Sommer erstmal gefahren. Die letzten beiden Touren damit waren sehr angenehm und zügig. Danke auch noch mal an euch für die Unterstützung bei der Komponentenwahl und der Versorgung.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch in Ordnung so!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der hat doch nur Angst davor das wir Älteren jetzt seine Mutter abgraben wollen.


 
Ich bitte um mehr Respekt , sein Vater liest eventuell mit .

Moin allesamt.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich bitte um mehr Respekt , sein Vater liest eventuell mit .
> 
> Moin allesamt.



Das haben wir doch bereits festgestellt!

Moin Cihan!

Und jetzt geht's zum Grillen beim Kumpel!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch bereits festgestellt!
> 
> Moin Cihan!
> 
> Und jetzt geht's zum Grillen beim Kumpel!


 
Habe ich eben gesehen, habe dich erst zitiert und dann wollte ich die nachfolgenden Seiten lesen. Das ganze liegt ja wieder ein par Seiten zurück. Ihr habt hier den Thread aber aber auch mal wieder zugejaucht . Ich will mir ein neues Rad aufbauen und schreibe mit nem User hier gerade viele PN und nehme Ratschläge von ihm entgegen. Deswegen habe ich gerade keine zeit für E-T-W-R. Viel Spaß beim Grillen Jens.


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

Grillen würde ich jetzt auch gerne.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon _immer und viel _Sport gemacht.
> Karate, Leichtathletik, DLRG, Sportklettern (mal kurz), Tischtennis, Lauftreff, Ski, Snowboarden..... Zwischenzeitlich aber mal 10Jahre gepafft (Schande auf mein Haupt!!!!! Mopped-Zeit), aber je älter man wird, desto schneller geht´s beim Trainingsausfall bergab...


 
Moin Marco, gibt es auch was das du nicht gemacht hast?


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco, gibt es auch was das du nicht gemacht hast?



Speerwerfen!

Cihan, gibt es hier noch andere Leute mit Ahnung? 
Ich dachte die wären HIER versammelt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco, gibt es auch was das du nicht gemacht hast?



Sex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte gerade einen neuen LTK023-Rahmen schnappen und noch abholen. 
Wahlweise in 18" oder 20" für kleines Geld......  
Hmmmmm, weiß nicht. Soll ich, soll ich nicht????  

Liege genau dazwischen.

Würde dafür das Zoulou schlachten (müssen).


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Was is´n LTK 023?
Ein China Rahmen?


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

Veikko das was du geschrieben hast habe ich nicht verstanden.
Marco das hast du gesagt.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was is´n LTK 023?


 
Wüßte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was is´n LTK 023?




So ein Rahmen wie der blaue "Niner" im 29er Forum/Galerie.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

sieht schick aus 
aber als winterrad ersatz dann carbon!? ich weiß ja nich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Madone hat auch einen...
Hier sind zig im Forum.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

jetzt oben


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

Marco ist der Traum vom Fatbike geplatzt? Was muß man für so'n Gerät eigentlich ungefähr bezahlen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sieht schick aus
> aber als winterrad ersatz dann carbon!? ich weiß ja nich..



Meine Rede. Preis 400,- bei Abholung. Ohne Garbel.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sieht schick aus
> aber als winterrad ersatz dann carbon!? ich weiß ja nich..



Klappt prima?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Marco ist der Traum vom Fatbike geplatzt? Was muß man für so'n Gerät eigentlich ungefähr bezahlen?



Neee, kommt noch. Dafür müssen einige Ebaysachen weg....


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine Rede. Preis 400,- bei Abholung. Ohne Garbel.



Den Kollegen @garbel wollte ich auch nicht dabei haben. Was soll ichn mit dem?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Gabel!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es nicht sooo schön, ein Nullgesicht.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung und am Ende übernimmst du eh nicht 1:1 vom Zoulou und es kommen noch Kosten dazu. Aber ich kann verstehen dass es kribbelt wenn was zu basteln anstehen könnte.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

nabend jungs

Es ist verkauft. Ich hab einfach eines zu viel und es war immer bischen zu gross

Das TOAD wird weggegeben. Hab nach 5 minuten im verkaufe threat schon nen interessenten...

aber was solls. ich hab kein platz und es muss weg, da ich mit 3 mtbs einfach genug hab.

Letzte ausbaustufe...heute fertig geworden...1x9...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Neee, kommt noch. Dafür müssen einige Ebaysachen weg....


 
Ich hätte dir sonst ne Alternative vorgeschlagen. Die eine Frage hast du noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht sooo schön, ein Nullgesicht.
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung und am Ende übernimmst du eh nicht 1:1 vom Zoulou und es kommen noch Kosten dazu. Aber ich kann verstehen dass es kribbelt wenn was zu basteln anstehen könnte.



Meine Worte, Veikko!

Vorteil: Ich würde es für die Rennen nehmen und ein Sturz wäre halbwegs verkraftbar!! Da sind mir Speci und Niner Carbon zu teuer....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nabend jungs
> 
> Es ist verkauft. Ich hab einfach eines zu viel und es war immer bischen zu gross
> 
> ...



*Das habe ich drüben schon gesehen. Wäre auch eine Idee!
Mach mal einen Preis inkl. Versand per PN, Doctore!!! Nur mal so..... Vielleicht...., wer weiss.... 
*

EDIT: Schon weg...


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine Worte, Veikko!
> 
> Vorteil: Ich würde es für die Rennen nehmen und ein Sturz wäre halbwegs verkraftbar!! Da sind mir Speci und Niner Carbon zu teuer....



... und deswegen habe ich nix für die Plastikräder über. Was ich hier schon gelesen habe "Hilfe mir ist der Putzlapen auf den Rahmen gefallen, muss ich den Rahmen jetzt wegwerfen?"
Mir fehlt da bissel das Vertrauen. 

Obwohl - Jens (OW) hält so ein Rahmen ja auch aus.


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

Schade Jens, ich fand es gut. Hast du den Vorbau auch noch getauscht?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

jep hab den vorbau auch noch getauscht und den sattel. Die syntace stütze hat nun maik.

Sorry marco...ich denke es wäre zu gross gewesen...

irgendwann muss man sich halt von was schönem trennen um wieder was neues schönes aufzubaun. Nein, bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts im focus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und deswegen habe ich nix für die Plastikräder über. Was ich hier schon gelesen habe "Hilfe mir ist der Putzlapen auf den Rahmen gefallen, muss ich den Rahmen jetzt wegwerfen?"
> Mir fehlt da bissel das Vertrauen.
> 
> Obwohl - Jens (OW) hält so ein Rahmen ja auch aus.



Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken, aber ich schufte einfach zu lange, um mir das Niner im Rennen zu schrotten! 
Das ist ein bissl so´n Sammlerstück für mich. 
Trotzdem wird´s richtig gefahren... 
Das Speci....hm...


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep hab den vorbau auch noch getauscht und den sattel. Die syntace stütze hat nun maik.
> 
> Sorry marco...ich denke es wäre zu gross gewesen...
> 
> irgendwann muss man sich halt von was schönem trennen um wieder was neues schönes aufzubaun. Nein, bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts im focus...


 
Der Sattel war mir garnicht aufgefallen. Ich werde vielleicht mein schwarzes Drössiger verkaufen, bin damit nicht mal richtig gefahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

das ist ja das problem. Seit ich das neue steelecht habe bin ich nicht mehr mit dem toad gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Schade, dass das Toad jetzt gehen muss. Aber der Fuhrpark ist begrenzt und manchmal braucht man eben Platz für Neues!

Ich hab zum Schaltwerk noch ein gebrauchtes Paar Eggbeater 3 gekauft, ein halbes Lagerkit hab ich notfalls noch hier


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und deswegen habe ich nix für die Plastikräder über. Was ich hier schon gelesen habe "Hilfe mir ist der Putzlapen auf den Rahmen gefallen, muss ich den Rahmen jetzt wegwerfen?"
> Mir fehlt da bissel das Vertrauen.
> 
> Obwohl - Jens (OW) hält so ein Rahmen ja auch aus.



Und hab mit den Dingern mich auch schon heftig abgelegt ohne sie zu zerstoeren!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und hab mit den Dingern mich auch schon heftig abgelegt ohne sie zu zerstoeren!



Meins hält auch noch! Hab damit schon mehrere Bäume "gefällt" oder die mich 

@ Jens: Der Crankbrothers LRS sieht in echt besser aus als auf Fotos


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das ist ja das problem. Seit ich das neue steelecht habe bin ich nicht mehr mit dem toad gefahren...


 
Deine beiden ähneln sich ja auch technisch, dewegen macht es auch sinn eines davon zu verkaufen. Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, das Drössiger ist fast genauso aufgebaut wie das Scale und muß deswegen vielleicht weichen. Stattdessen baue ich ein neues auf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und hab mit den Dingern mich auch schon heftig abgelegt ohne sie zu zerstoeren!




Jens, was sagst du denn zum Thema LTK023???


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich nicht der Richtige fuer!

Ansonsten singen die hier jetzt Weihnachtlieder: es ist eine Wurst entsprungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Immer das rumgeweine wegen plaste... Ich hab bis jetzt nur alu Rahmen klein bekommen. Carbon bis jetzt noch nie, aber ich fahre ja auch nur langsam und vorsichtig und schohne das Material 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Immer das rumgeweine wegen plaste... Ich hab bis jetzt nur alu Rahmen klein bekommen. Carbon bis jetzt noch nie, aber ich fahre ja auch nur langsam und vorsichtig und schohne das Material
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Du Trailpussy, du!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Komm du nur mal in bösen Schwarzwald 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Komm du nur mal in bösen Schwarzwald
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wenn du ein günstiges Hotel in deiner Nähe auftreibst.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich schau ma 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Machen!!!!


----------



## cpprelude (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein günstiges Hotel in deiner Nähe auftreibst.....


 
Echte Männer schlafen draußen , aber den nopain anmachen .


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

Boah, jez war ich nen kleines Ründchen auffer Rolle und blick überhaupt net mehr durch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Echte Männer schlafen draußen , aber den nopain anmachen .




Sollst du sprechen wenn sich Erwachsene unterhalten?!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah, jez war ich nen kleines Ründchen auffer Rolle und blick überhaupt net mehr durch



Jetzt nimmst du schon Drogen auffer Rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Komm du nur mal in bösen Schwarzwald
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



schwarzwald...??? dann kommt man in die bösen berge hier...

gute nacht jungs...muss ins bett...die mama ruft...


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2012)

> Jetzt nimmst du schon Drogen auffer Rolle?



Das überlass ich den Profis *duck und weg*


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

Mir wäre Plaste nichts mehr aber ich fahr auch lieber gerade als drum rum.
Gründe sind ja bekannt. Habe bei Alu und Stahl ein besseres Gefühl. Meine neue Surly 1x1 ist zum Beispiel genau mein Fall.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Immer das rumgeweine wegen plaste... Ich hab bis jetzt nur alu Rahmen klein bekommen. Carbon bis jetzt noch nie, aber ich fahre ja auch nur langsam und vorsichtig und schohne das Material
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Alu hab ich auch schon 2 kaputt gemacht!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Mir wäre Plaste nichts mehr aber ich fahr auch lieber gerade als drum rum.
> Gründe sind ja bekannt. Habe bei Alu und Stahl ein besseres Gefühl. Meine neue Surly 1x1 ist zum Beispiel genau mein Fall.



Ihr habt da alle einfach viel zu viel Angst! Die halten mehr aus als alle immer glauben.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Alle müde oder was?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung!


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ihr habt da alle einfach viel zu viel Angst! Die halten mehr aus als alle immer glauben.




Na sind nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Carbon = 2, Alu = 0. 

Habe für mich beschlossen, dass sich das nicht rechnet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bin noch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Na sind nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Carbon = 2, Alu = 0.
> 
> Habe für mich beschlossen, dass sich das nicht rechnet.



Bei mir genau umgekehrt:

Carbon = 0, Alu = 2


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin noch da...



Hallo Marco!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

0:0


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Marco!





Crimson_ schrieb:


> 0:0



2x _*dito*_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ein Sobre dad (= Docs´Steelecht) als Rigid....

Auch hübsch (bis auf die Backblechpedale)!


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2012)

Sattelüberhöhung und Lenkerstopfen wären fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2x _*dito*_



Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Lies nochmal meine zitierten Posts.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lies nochmal meine zitierten Posts.



War aber zweideutig und das um diese Uhrzeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Pommesreifen gehen am Sobre aber gar nicht! Da gehören bei rigid fette 2.2er drauf!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Unterschätz die Contis nicht, meine X-King in 2.2 hatten Heute von uns drei Bikern den besten Grip!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Unterschätz die Contis nicht, meine X-King in 2.2 hatten Heute von uns drei Bikern den besten Grip!



Die sind schon echt gut! 
Liegt aber mit am roten Streifen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

*Mal eine Frage in die Gemeinde:

Gibt´s für 2013 kein Bike Workshop - Katalog?? Weiß jemand was?*


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Mal eine Frage in die Gemeinde:
> 
> Gibt´s für 2013 kein Bike Workshop - Katalog?? Weiß jemand was?*



Unter der Kategorie "Sonstige Bikethemen" habe ich die Tage was davon gelesen das dieser wohl erst im Februar erscheinen soll. Mir aber auch egal, kaufe ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611550*


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Veikko ist wieder da und das gleich mit dem entsprechenden Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Bin die ganze Zeit da, habe bloß keinen Bock mit euch zu schreiben!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Fauler Sack!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Nö, bissel abgehangen und Fern gesehen.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

Und ich häng jetzt auch ein wenig ab, gute N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ah, ok. Dankeschön für den Link.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ist im Moment eher ruhig hier. Das macht aber auch das Wetter...
Da bekommt man echt schlechte(re) Laune.

Ich schaue jetzt auch noch etwas Fern.

Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Gern, mein Bester!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2012)

Genau! N8


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2012)

Nacht! Bis morgen Früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, ist im Moment eher ruhig hier. Das macht aber auch das Wetter...
> Da bekommt man echt schlechte(re) Laune.
> 
> Ich schaue jetzt auch noch etwas Fern.
> ...



also ich hab wieder bessere laune. ab gestern ists nämlich jeden tag 1 minute länger hell


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bin doch noch kurz wach....    Maik ist jetzt wach geworden....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

richtig war mal aus und nun für euch wieder da


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schwarzwald...??? dann kommt man in die bösen berge hier...
> 
> gute nacht jungs...muss ins bett...die mama ruft...



Ja, ihr habt noch besseres Panorama und ab und zu etwas mehr HM...

Aa aber unsere sind ganzjährig befahrbar und ich habe das Gefühl, das sie besser erschlossen sind, sprich es gibt etwas mehr trails...

Zum Thema echte Männer und Zelt: ich werde nie vergessen, als wir in kueblis gezeltet haben und da in der nach vor dem rennen ein Unwetter rein zog. Ich lag ab 3 wach im Zelt und hab nach her Ausrede gesucht, so das ich net fahren muss, aber auch net wie das gross ste weichei da stehe. Um 5 sassen wir dann wegen den blitzen im auto und um 6 sass ich auf dem rad... Mir fiel einfach nix gescheit es ein, also musste ich fahren... Im stroooooehmenden regen carschina hoch,...
Oben sah es dann so aus :






Quote: stahl 1, alu 3 und davon 0. Was auch noch zu kommt 2x alu Lenker und 1x alu Kurbel (xt! ) + kleinzeug 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, ist im Moment eher ruhig hier. Das macht aber auch das Wetter...
> Da bekommt man echt schlechte(re) Laune.
> 
> Ich schaue jetzt auch noch etwas Fern.
> ...



Hier hat es gestern auch geregnet unter anderem als Eisregen bei 1 Grad Plus. Buken war ich trotzdem. Es regnet gerade mal wieder und es ist bereits wärmer als gestern, also kein Grund Trübsal zu Blasen sondern nachmittags rein in den Schlamm!


Moin zusammen!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs ihr schlaaaaafmützen

Wer sagt denn unsere trails seien ned ganzjährig befahrbar
Das geht schon wenn der wille da ist...

Gestern bevor es eingedunkelt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens,

Ich würde zur Zeit auch lieber solche Trails befahren als die Schlammpackungen bei und mit Wassernachschub von oben!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2012)

moinmoin.......

hier regnets auch aus kübeln, deshalb gleich studio..........


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

na ja, bei uns siehts weiter unten genau so aus wie bei euch. Unten kriegst du ne sclammpackunng und weiter oben liegt schnee.

gehe gleich noch ne schlammpackung holen...

am mittag ab ins tessin. Auch dort hats geregnet oder wirds noch bischen regnen. Für den monte generoso wirds aber mal sicher reichen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

moin....

hallo Onkel bei soviel Schnee macht biken aber nicht wirklich spaß oder?


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer!

Hier regnet es seit gestern durch und wird wohl auch heute nicht wirklich heller werden. Zieht einen ganz schön runter denn auf schon wieder Schlamm und nass habe ich keine Lust. Naja, muss heute eh noch Baum aufstellen und bissel für morgen basteln damit alles fertig ist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

Regen haben wir noch nicht, muß aber auch noch Geschenke einpacken und dann bis morgen abend arbeiten....


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin hier regnets auch aus Eimern, wollte das Univega eigentlich mal wenigestens um Block fahren und Testen ob alles funktioniert, aberso wie das hier regnet, muss ich das erstmal verschieben


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Hier regnet es seit gestern durch und wird wohl auch heute nicht wirklich heller werden. Zieht einen ganz schön runter denn auf schon wieder Schlamm und nass habe ich keine Lust. Naja, muss heute eh noch Baum aufstellen und bissel für morgen basteln damit alles fertig ist.



Baum aufstellen passiert hier auch gleich. Und heute Nachmittag sind 11 Grad und kein Regen mehr angesagt. Dann kann hier jemand in Ruhe den Baum schmücken und ich werde eine Runde Biken!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

was für ein warmes Wetter :-(


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns soll es ab morgen nicht mehr regnen und um die 10°C werden. Ist dann zwar unten immer noch schlammig aber wenigstens von oben trocken. Es regnet hier ja auch nicht arg aber eben konstant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich war vorhin schon Brötchen holen (mit dem Auto) und es hat wirklich gleichmäßig wie aus Eimern geschüttet. Mit dem Rad wäre ich auuf den 1,5 Kilomtern komplett durch gewesen!


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich erreiche hier zu Fuß 3 Bäcker in drei Minuten. 
So ne Art Bäcker-Bermudadreieck in dem ich wohne.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich erreiche hier zu Fuß 3 Bäcker in drei Minuten.
> So ne Art Bäcker-Bermudadreieck in dem ich wohne.



Der direkt gegenüber hat Sonntags diese Filiale nicht geöffnet...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männers!

Ich hatte einen schönen "brunch" mit lecker Alaska Lachs und die typische "neue Autos im nächsten Jahr" Unterhaltung mit meinem Vater 

Eigentlich wollte ich auch aufs Bike, nachdem aber selbst der Hund nicht wirklich raus wollte


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

bei uns kein regen von obenaber mit schlamm von unten...

11/5h lockeres ausfahren mit einem hübschen abflug in den schlamm
Fangopackung heute inklusive...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Baum steht und ist bereits geschmückt.
Jetzt stelle ich endlich mal das TV-Soundsystem auf (steht seit April im Karton).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

@DoC

Jens, was hältst du von dem Aufbau, bzw. vom Rahmen-Gabel-Set in Kombination?
Fährst du auch ein "M"?

Gruß Marco



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Sobre dad (= Docs´Steelecht) als Rigid....
> 
> Auch hübsch (bis auf die Backblechpedale)!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin marco

find es richtig schön. Habs auch schon mal im netz geshen. Die gabel ist auch gut hab ich mal von einem kollegen gehört.

Die passt perfekt zum rahmen.

Jep ich fahr auch ein M=46

Der rahmen ist echt wendig wie sau...hab da ne gute stellung drauf.

So ein SOBRE passt perfekt....


----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2012)

bitte bilder von der fangopackung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2012)

sehr huebsch!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

passend zum Wetter
http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/vide..._BpostBankTrofee/MV_121222_LaatsteRonde_Essen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> passend zum Wetter
> http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/vide..._BpostBankTrofee/MV_121222_LaatsteRonde_Essen



Weiß jemand wie das am Ende ausgegangen ist?
Sah nicht sonderlich sportlich aus 

Heute ist übrigens CX-Weltcup in Namur.

http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#


Sonntagszustellung @ Sonderservice der deutschen Post - mein Cyclepassionkalender ist da


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2012)

DAS dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS dachte ich mir auch



Schade, dass die Berichterstattung holländisch oder belgisch ist.
Bei französisch gehts ab und zu noch 

Wer hat gewonnen? Blicke bei den Seiten nicht durch...

Gehört aber mMn gesperrt fürs nächste Rennen oder so!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2012)

Noch ein bissel gesucht und habe rausgefunden:

Stybar kam als Erster über die Linie wurde aber auf den 4. Platz zurückgesetzt.
Denuwelaere ist trotz Sturz noch vor Peeters & Albert ins Ziel und somit Sieger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Watt ne Matscherei, erinnert mich ein wenig an Goldenstedt.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2012)

Aber nur ein klein wenig. Da hatten wir es doch deutlich besser! In der Regel gingen die Kurven ohne Beinrausstellen


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

im ersten moment hat er sicher ned gesehen. Kam kein blick nach hinten aber als er auf der seite auftauchte...na ja...sauser hat man damals gegen Roel auch disqualifiziert. 

Das war dann aber für mich eher ein rennunfall


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich weiß jetzt duch das Video wieder zwei Dinge:
1. Hier ist kein Schlamm sondern nur feuchter Boden.
2. Es sind schon paar ganz schöne Onanisten am Start!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß jetzt duch das Video wieder zwei Dinge:
> 1. Hier ist kein Schlamm sondern nur feuchter Boden.
> 2. Es sind schon paar ganz schöne Onanisten am Start!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß jetzt duch das Video wieder zwei Dinge:
> 1. Hier ist kein Schlamm sondern nur feuchter Boden.
> 2. Es sind schon paar ganz schöne Onanisten am Start!






Fangobilder hab ich leider keine gemacht...schon geduscht und ab gehts jetzt in die ferien...


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Ferien Jens und trocknes Wetter!
Bring uns schöne Bilder mit!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Hier gibt's gleich aber auch Fango!


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Dann Fotos vorm duschen und bitte mit dem dummen Gesicht vom letzten Mal.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

Danke Veikko nun haben auch wir den Schneeregen...

das Video kommt aus dem Cx-Forum werde mir wohl auch das Rennen am Laptop anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin nicht am Schneeregen auf der Insel schuld Maik! 
Werde dann wohl wieder in die Garage abtauchen und das blöde Studentenrad fertig machen. Der blöde Baum hier ist auch noch ganz grün und nackt.  Naja, wenigstens steht er schon.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

naja...dann packst du noch meine Geschenke ein und ich habe dich wieder lieb


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann Fotos vorm duschen und bitte mit dem dummen Gesicht vom letzten Mal.



Zumindestens regnet es nicht mehr und wir haben inzwischen 10 Grad. Ich muss dann mal los!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Dezember 2012)

So sieht es gerade draußen aus und es soll heute noch Blitzeis geben. Dabei wollte ich doch noch Rad fahren. Allerdings soll es ab morgen wärmer werden... Die Weihnachtsgans/-ente will ja schließlich vernichtet werden.


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> naja...dann packst du noch meine Geschenke ein und ich habe dich wieder lieb



Ich habe dir doch dieses Jahr schon was schönes geschickt!!! 
Jetzt will ich erstmal was haben!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2012)

ok ok


----------



## meditation_bike (23. Dezember 2012)

..


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So sieht es gerade draußen aus und es soll heute noch Blitzeis geben. Dabei wollte ich doch noch Rad fahren. Allerdings soll es ab morgen wärmer werden... Die Weihnachtsgans/-ente will ja schließlich vernichtet werden.



So sah es vorgestern bei uns auch noch aus. Heute habe ich mit langer Hose, Windstopperunterhemd, Softshelljacke und Winterschuhen schon wieder richtig geschwitzt. Knapp 11 Grad sind dann auch für die nächsten Tage angesagt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

Morgen sind diverse Spielmannszüge und sonstige Verrückte auf dem Feldberg. Immer am 24.12. !!  Immer spaßig... 

Zig Traktoren, Honda Dax-Fahrer, Motorräder und, und, und... einfach crazy german peoples! 

Start 9.30 Uhr.  Aaaaber ich fahre mit dem Auto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen sind diverse Spielmannszüge und sonstige Verrückte auf dem Feldberg. Immer am 24.12. !!  Immer spaßig...
> 
> Zig Traktoren, Honda Dax-Fahrer, Motorräder und, und, und... einfach crazy german peoples!
> 
> Start 9.30 Uhr.  Aaaaber ich fahre mit dem Auto....



Nicht mit dem Trekker?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nicht mit dem Trekker?



Du kommst ja nicht mit, oder......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12507498"]Will auch...[/ame]


Macht gerade tierisch Bock auf´s Biken....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

...auch gut!! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8779304"]http://vimeo.com/8779304[/ame]


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du kommst ja nicht mit, oder......



Der Trekker ist leider zu langsam, das schaffe ich bis morgen nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie und wo ich heute noch verplant werde, bzw. wie lange ich heute am Rechner bin, aber ich wollte euch allen nur schnell *Frohe Festtage, viele Geschenke und ruhige Momente im Kreise der Liebsten *wünschen...




Esst gut, haut richtig rein, trinkt viel Alkohol und hängt mal das sch_xxxx_ Training an den Nagel.......



















....ich finde sonst den Anschluß nicht mehr!!!  




Merry Christmas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie und wo ich heute noch verplant werde, bzw. wie lange ich heute am Rechner bin, aber ich wollte euch allen nur schnell *Frohe Festtage, viele Geschenke und ruhige Momente im Kreise der Liebsten *wünschen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
danke, das wünsche ich dir und allen anderen hier auch !





*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

*Heut´bist du DER Augenpfleger......   Yeah !!!!!*


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie und wo ich heute noch verplant werde, bzw. wie lange ich heute am Rechner bin, aber ich wollte euch allen nur schnell *Frohe Festtage, viele Geschenke und ruhige Momente im Kreise der Liebsten *wünschen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannste knicken!


P.S. Matze's Augenpflege ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kannste knicken!




Du Egoist!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du Egoist!



Niemals!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

Was´n hier heute los?  


BTW:
Hast du keine Idee was einen Carbon-DISC-Cyclocross-Rahmen betrifft, Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gerade abgelenkt, installiere gerade das Firmware-Update für die Gopro Hero HD 2 und das Wi-Fi BacPac.

Ich schaue noch mal nach.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bin kurz duschen....   Rechner läuft weiter, Jens!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

von mir gibt es natürlich auch ein fettes 

"Frohe Weihnachten"...

Habt ein paar schöne Tage und lasst euch reichlich beschenken

LG Marcus


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2012)

Moooooin 


Von mir auch Frohe Weichnachten an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Dezember 2012)

frohe weihnachten aus dem tessin. Es liegt schnee

Alles gute im neuen jahr...

Habt euch lieb...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Dezember 2012)

hier wird bald wieder mal durchgewischt...


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2012)

Quark, an Weihnachten können die uns doch mal unseren Spaß lassen


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen welche Bilder weggewischt werden, gell Jens.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2012)

Moin und *Frohe Weihnachten!

*Denk auch mal nicht ans Bike... ...sondern auch mal an Euch 
Lasst es euch gut gehen!


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2012)

> Denk auch mal nicht ans Bike... ...sondern auch mal an Euch



Mach ich, gleich erstmal ne Testrunde mitm Univega drehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2012)

Noch immer out oft order... Aber es wird besser...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Dezember 2012)

jep jens ich weiss ich weiss

Heut nachem mittag gehts auf ne kleinere runde. Haben nen geilen trail beim laufen mit den hunden entdeckt. Bilder wirds dann auch geben...

Ach ja, natürlich noch gute besserung sascha...

greets


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Mach ich, gleich erstmal ne Testrunde mitm Univega drehen



Viel Spaß und berichte mal. Mir hat der Deltabox-Rahmen immer gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep jens ich weiss ich weiss
> 
> Heut nachem mittag gehts auf ne kleinere runde. Haben nen geilen trail beim laufen mit den hunden entdeckt. Bilder wirds dann auch geben...
> 
> ...



Ist ja bereits passiert! Ich werde nach dem Mittag auch noch eine Runde drehen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde auch gleich noch eine Runde drehen. Die Geschenke sind verpackt (und ich hab's das erste Mal recht vernünftig hinbekommen) und alles erledigt. Es ist zwar durch das Tauwetter nass draußen, aber was soll's. Bin ja seit Donnerstag nicht mehr richtig Rad gefahren...


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2012)

und wann geht das endlich mit dem essen los?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> und wann geht das endlich mit dem essen los?



17:30 Uhr nach dem Biken!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr nach dem Biken!



OK, dann werde ich jetzt auch ne Runde drehen...

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Weihnachten doof finde?


----------



## zuki (24. Dezember 2012)

*Frohes Fest allen hier!

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und berichte mal. Mir hat der Deltabox-Rahmen immer gut gefallen!



Hab grad erstmal eingestellt, gleich dreh ich dann meine Runde

Evtl muss ich ne 400er Stütze kaufen, die 350er hat eigentlich immer gepasst, nur das Sitzrohr vom Univega is 2cm kürzer. Naja hab dann ne Ausrede wieder was zu kaufen

@ Zuki, wie hast du das Rad so Sauber nach Altenberg bekommen?:O


----------



## Metrum (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein wundervolles Weihnachtsfest und ich denke es war damals eine gute Idee Bekloppten wir uns hier eine Plattform zu bieten, danke Philipp!
Lasst euch reich beschenken und verwöhnen und seid lieb zu denen die ihr um euch habt!
Ach ja - und vorallem bleibt gesund!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist ja bereits passiert! Ich werde nach dem Mittag auch noch eine Runde drehen!



scheizze, die haben bei mir im album alles gelöscht...:kotz:

Da muss ich dann doch wieder mal für nachschub sorgen


----------



## zuki (24. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> @ Zuki, wie hast du das Rad so Sauber nach Altenberg bekommen?:O



Sauber? Der billigen Kamera sei Dank, sieht man keine Details .

So, nun eine schöne Bescherung Euch allen!


----------



## BENDERR (24. Dezember 2012)

so, eben noch ne runde im fitnessstudio gewesen,
jetzt geschenke einpacken und dann darf weihnachten beginnen 

euch allen wünsch ich frohe weihnachten und ein schönes fest.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2012)

So, ist stelle mal den Fluxkompensator auf den 27.12.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich war doch noch eine Runde im Wald spielen! Wirklich klasse, wenn man die letzte Zeit nur Crosser gefahren ist 

Nur der HighRoller fährt sich komisch -> schnell im Grenzbereich und schmiert, dafür aber kontrolliert?!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch gerade von einer Hausrunde mit dem Epic zurück. Der Fast Track kommt doch bei den Witterungsverhältnissen schnell an seine Grenzen. X-King mit BCC hat da deutlich mehr Grip zu bieten!

Ansonsten lasst Euch reich beschenken, ich muss jetzt auch zur Verwandschaft!

Frohes Fest!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Dezember 2012)

Hi Constantin! Dir (und allen anderen) auch frohe Weihnachten.
Wir sind gerade mit dem Raclette fertig und nachher geht's noch zu Madame...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2012)

ET.... Der Außerirdische! Meine Herren war ich damals stolz, als so ein Bike neben dem Baum stand





damit war ich zum ersten Mal der Coolste in unserer Straße!


----------



## Metrum (24. Dezember 2012)

Naja, war halt was anderes als so´n Rotwild! 
So, der meiste Stress ist durch, der erste Große schon raus. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den anderen loswerden und dann wird abgehangen. 
Dann noch zwei Tage wo sich alles ums Essen dreht und alles ist vorbei.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ET.... Der Außerirdische! Meine Herren war ich damals stolz, als so ein Bike neben dem Baum stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In ganz HH, Respekt!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In ganz HH, Respekt!



Hamburg hat nicht nur eine Straße... 

Ich mach mir noch ein Bier auf


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hamburg hat nicht nur eine Straße...
> 
> Ich mach mir noch ein Bier auf



Prost!


----------



## InoX (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.



Habe von meiner Freundin ein großes Paket bekommen wo dann ein Tune Schraubwüger drin steckte. Passt perfekt zu meinem kürzlich erworbenen Geilen Teil 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.

sitze gerade dick und rund gefuttert auf der Couch


----------



## InoX (24. Dezember 2012)

Na ist doch bestens.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Dezember 2012)

japp hier wurde doch mal ne Treffen der Nordleute angesprochen , wäre bestimmt ne weine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp hier wurde doch mal ne Treffen der Nordleute angesprochen , wäre bestimmt ne weine Sache



Jens und ich wären auch dabei 

Habt euch auch reich beschänken/beschenken lassen? 

War vorhin übrigens mit Sommerhandschuhen aufm Bike - war ja dermaßen warm 

Ich bin ab morgen für 2 Tage offline - Familie besuchen


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.
> 
> sitze gerade dick und rund gefuttert auf der Couch



Ging mir gerade genauso!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Dezember 2012)

fein dann müssen wir ja nur mal ne Ort finden und dann ne Datum...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.
> 
> 
> 
> Habe von meiner Freundin ein großes Paket bekommen wo dann ein Tune Schraubwüger drin steckte. Passt perfekt zu meinem kürzlich erworbenen Geilen Teil 4



Bei mir gab's für das Bike einen Aqua2Go von Schwiegeroma (wusste ich aber vorher)!

Für ein Treffen bin ich unabhängig der regionalen Belange definitiv zu haben sofern ich das terminlich einrichten kann!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> fein dann müssen wir ja nur mal ne Ort finden und dann ne Datum...



Hi Maik,

Für den Nordtreff haette ich jetzt ja HH im Blick. Erst Biken in den Harburger Bergen und dann genug Rahmenprogramm in der Stadt !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Maik,
> 
> Für den Nordtreff haette ich jetzt ja HH im Blick. Erst Birken in den Harburger Bergen und dann genug Rahmenprogramm in der Stadt !
> 
> ...



Wird aber ne weite Anreise für mich 

Ab was willst du "birken"? 


Ich hab völlig überraschend nen eigenen Kaffeevollautomaten bekommen 

Unserer hatte vor kurzem ne kleine Macke und da haben wir ein "Austauschgerät" bekommen. Konnte ich ja nicht ahnen, dass es schon der Test meiner ist 

Ich war erst sehr perplex als ich ein Paket Bohnen aufgemacht hab 
Der Rest hat meinen völlig verdutzten Gesichtsausdruck bemerkt und schnell mit dem Geschenk für den Hund weitergemacht. Bis am Ende noch ein großes Paket da war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Dezember 2012)

ja HH klingt ganz gut...


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

So der Lego T1 is bei meiner Mutter anscheinend gut angekommen, die baut im moment immernoch

HH wäre von hier aus auch extrem weit....


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Genau Jungs, so ´ne Reise nach HH lohnt immer

Für das Rahmenprogramm bin ich dann wohl zuständig...

Ü18 oder kommt der Junior mit


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So der Lego T1 is bei meiner Mutter anscheinend gut angekommen, die baut im moment immernoch
> 
> HH wäre von hier aus auch extrem weit....




Gute Entscheidung also


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Jup

Mir müdet aber langsam iwe und mein Vater pennt schon auffer Couch


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Dezember 2012)

N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.
> 
> sitze gerade dick und rund gefuttert auf der Couch





InoX schrieb:


> Na ist doch bestens.



Ich kenne dich doch nur so....  

Bin kurz hier spionieren.

Zum neuen Helm " Bell Sweep R in matt black" gab's noch die neue Brille "Adidas Evil Eye Pro  L in matt black/chrome und LST"....
So fahre ich sonst das Set in weiß. Wollte mal was dunkles...

Morgen und Mi wird der Rest abgegrast.  

So, ab in's Bett. 
Gute Nacht, Jungs.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin Bande!


Einen neuen Helm hab ich mir dann noch selber geschenkt. Einen Urge Enduromatic, da kommt dann das Pad für die Kamera rauf!


----------



## InoX (25. Dezember 2012)

Habe noch einen Cammelbak und eine Kamera für den Lenker bekommen.

Kann ich das Rad also um den Flaschenhalter erleichtern.


----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

moin zusammen, 
immer wieder schön mal mit der familie komplett zu sein........und soviel leckeres essen und trinken...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

moin Leute


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Gleich wird auch schon wieder gefuttert mit der Familie und Heute nachmittags wie gestern passiert dann das:


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

yeah. unter anderem neue (warme) bikeklamotten und lichter für ans bike bekommen 

leider in der nacht aber auch nen anfall von magen-darm-grippe .. daher ist das gute essen jetzt wohl gelaufen 
hab noch n buch bekommen (von tom rob smith), das wird jetzt über die tage wohl meine beschäftigung werden ..


----------



## InoX (25. Dezember 2012)

Welches denn? Kind 44 und Kolyma hab ich auch schon gelesen. Agent 6 gibts vielleicht noch von einem anderen Familienteil.


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

kolyma. kind 44 habe ich irgendwann anfang des jahres gelesen. das war echt gut


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> yeah. unter anderem neue (warme) bikeklamotten und lichter für ans bike bekommen
> 
> leider in der nacht aber auch nen anfall von magen-darm-grippe .. daher ist das gute essen jetzt wohl gelaufen
> hab noch n buch bekommen (von tom rob smith), das wird jetzt über die tage wohl meine beschäftigung werden ..



Gute Besserung!


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Moooin Leute


Sprühwurst über die Feiertage is echt nix schönesGute Besserung


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin Leute
> 
> 
> Sprühwurst über die Feiertage is echt nix schönesGute Besserung



Hatte ich letztes Jahr zum Fest.:kotz: kann ich also komplett nachvollziehen!


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

danke. 
bin gerade am stöbern ob ich für die nächste saison am bike noch was auf-/umrüste 
und der geschmack von zwieback ist ja auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2012)

zum thema stoebern: finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

das klingt echt interessant 
(sieht aber leider sehr bescheiden aus und ist unten wohl zu fein übersetzt und oben hat man riesige sprünge :/ )


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2012)

willst sagen, das ne x11 super fein abgestuft ist?


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

ne, aber feiner als die hier schon, oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2012)

muesste man mal vergleichen. ich wollte das epic eh auf 1x10 umbauen... vllt bau teste ich das ganze sogar mal


----------



## InoX (25. Dezember 2012)

finds grausam. 


Gute Besserung. Ich geh jetzt Ente essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Da musste dann ja aber am Schaltwerk auch noch was anpassen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2012)

normales x10 sollte gehen...


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Evtl mit 10er Schaltröllchen oben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2012)

laut page sollte es mit nem normalen sram gehen...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Jungens, ich hab da mal ne Frage. Für das Spezi lieber einen Speedneedle oder einen Komm'vor in weiß als Sattel?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zum thema stoebern: finde ich sehr interessant.



Abstufung ist denke ich für 1x10 OK, jedoch macht das optisch nicht den qualitativen hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jungens, ich hab da mal ne Frage. Für das Spezi lieber einen Speedneedle oder einen Komm'vor in weiß als Sattel?



Der der dir am besten passt

Rein opitsch würde ich zur Nadel tendieren.


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Dezember 2012)

Speedneedle ! Oder bist du den Kom+ schon gefahren? Hatte den Kom+ auch schon am Mtb und bin der Meinung der speedneedle Marathon ist da deutlich besser, da auch die Kanten nicht so scharf sind. 

Lass uns zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mal Bike gehen!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Speedneedle ! Oder bist du den Kom+ schon gefahren? Hatte den Kom+ auch schon am Mtb und bin der Meinung der speedneedle Marathon ist da deutlich besser, da auch die Kanten nicht so scharf sind.
> 
> Lass uns zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mal Bike gehen!



Moin Christian,

die Tendenz geht auch zur Nadel.

Auf Deine SMS habe ich auch bereits geantwortet. Gib nur mal eine Nachricht wo wir biken wollen, sind ja beide mobil!

Grüße
Jens

Edit

Den Komm'vor habe ich aber auch schon im Einsatz. Aber halt andere Sitzposition und etwas anderer Einsatzzweck!


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs! Eben war beim Biken die Straße weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

So viel Regen haben wir dann doch noch nicht bekommen.

Außerdem gibt es doch eine Brücke.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

oh wo bist du denn da gerade?

 dein Bike ist nice und fast noch sauber


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Sollte der Rhein sein, da is im moment alles unter


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

hmm, der Rhein in Leipzig


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Upps hatte ich net drauf geachtet


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Die Straße heißt, weshalb auch immer, schon ewig Brückenstraße - aber die Brück dort wird erst gebaut und wohl nächstes Jahr fertig. Da wo das Wasser lang macht ist eigentlich kein Fluß sondern das Elsterflutbecken. Also nur ne graßbewachsene Senke welche bei Notwendigkeit geflutet wird. Dass ist wohl das Ergebnis der Regenfälle und des Tauwetters im Gebirge. Kurz danach kamen auch noch zwei Kajakfahrer aber da wollte ich die Kamera nicht nochmal auspacken. Hoffentlich kommt dieses Jahr nicht noch richtiges Hochwasser, da hat man jedes Mal Angst davor. Habe ja noch ein Haus direkt an der Elbe wo das Grundstück direkt am Elbdamm endet, was lustig bei Rasenmähen ist wenn man da immer bergauf schieben darf. Zum Glück muss ich dass nicht mehr machen, weil vermietet.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Mit der Elster gibt es ja immer wieder Probleme bezüglich der Hochwassersituationen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

danke Veikko was macht der Studentenbikeaufbau`?

Wann wollen sich denn die Nordmänner treffen? Erst im Sommer wenn es schön warm ist???


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> danke Veikko was macht der Studentenbikeaufbau`?
> 
> Wann wollen sich denn die Nordmänner treffen? Erst im Sommer wenn es schön warm ist???




Maik, das habe ich gestern Nacht mitsamt dem Studenten weggebracht.
Aber wenn man sieht wie das dann im Keller des Hauses zwischen Bikes anderer Mitbewohner gekeilt wird blutet einem schon das Herz und man ist froh dass es nix besonderes war! 
Ich glaube das Nordländertreffen wird von Dir falsch interprediert. Der Grundgedanke war, glaube ich, dass sich die Nordländer mit dem erbärmlichen Rest treffen sollten - oder irre ich da?
Wozu gehört man eigentlich wenn man in Mitteldeutschland wohnt?

P.S. Jens, wie bist du eigentlich zu deinem Nicknamen gekommen? Hast du damals noch Medikamente genommen?! Du bist doch so ziemlich derjenige der am meisten schreibt also an den Worten kann es ja nicht mangeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> danke Veikko was macht der Studentenbikeaufbau`?
> 
> Wann wollen sich denn die Nordmänner treffen? Erst im Sommer wenn es schön warm ist???



MIr eigentlich egal, nur nicht ab Ende Juli. Da wird es zeitlich bei mir sehr eng.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

Nordmänner=alle die Lust haben

Veikko du wohnst doch in Mittelerde,oder?


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> *Nordmänner=alle die Lust haben*
> 
> Veikko du wohnst doch in Mittelerde,oder?



Könnten dann sogar Hessen Nordmänner sein?!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Mann könnte im Spätfrühling/Sommer auch ein Wochenende im Harz als Treffpunkt auswählen. Wäre für alle relativ zentral wenn man mal unsere Schweizer und den Sascha nicht betrachtet.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2012)

wenn es dann passt wäre ich sicher auch dabei. Kann aber nicht zu viel planen, da ich für 4 monate wo anders mal aushelfen darf. Das ist im Kt neuenburg. ned weit von meienm arbeitsort.

Bin dann aber bischen an ihre arbeitszeiten gebunden...

Ich habe gerade schneeschuhe von meiner liebsten bekommen. Die top version...da es bei uns ja soooooooo viel schnee hatte. Jetzt auch das meiste weg denke ich...

morgen gehts wieder aufs bike. Hatten heute ruhetag. Hat ja auch den ganzen tag geschifft...


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier wars auch den ganzen Tag am Siffen...Hatte aber eh Ruhetag und wir waren bei der Family


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Nass war es auch bei uns und was war heute noch mal?





Irgendwo ist der Lichtkegel meines Scheinwerfers zu finden!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2012)

gute nacht jungs...tipps sind nun gefragt im 29er forum...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt sage ich hier nochmal HALLO!

Lese paralell im Netz was _nicht-bike-technisches_....


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Wir schauen gerade "the avengers".


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

hier läuft wall street und danach ist shutter island dran


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Und wehe einer lacht... Hier läuft "Helene Fischer" und die ist verdammt hot


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch! 

Ab 30 muss das auch mal sein...., gelle, MarCus!    Aber ich finde sie auch xxxx !  Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

schaue Tatort, aber Helene ist schon hot können uns ja bei ihr treffen...

und Shutter


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Ihr zwei seid entweder hart oder krank!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Genau...

Die Show ist unterhaltsam und besser als "Wetten dass.." Aber sie darf sich ruhig die Haare wieder kurz schneiden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Besser wie der Silbereisen. Wir haben richtig dreckige Gedanken, aber der macht mit Helene bestimmt nur Schatten-Petting....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau...
> 
> Die Show ist unterhaltsam und besser als "Wetten dass.." *Aber sie darf sich ruhig die Haare wieder kurz schneiden..*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi Veikko... du Kulturbanause!


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich guck auf Phoenix ne Reportage über Zwerge! Das bildet!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



findest du sie mit langen Haaren besser?


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Veikko... du Kulturbanause!



Du guckst doch nur wegen der Alten und wenn das die Holy V. wüsste dann wär ein anderes Programm an!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

@Marcus

Können Delfine wirklich fliegen???????????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich guck auf Phoenix ne Reportage über Zwerge!* Das bildet...*


...Grauen Star! 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> findest du sie mit langen Haaren besser?



Jup!



Metrum schrieb:


> Du guckst doch nur wegen der Alten und wenn das die Holy V. wüsste dann wär ein anderes Programm an!



Holy V. liest mit und lacht herrlich und süß!
Lässt dich lieb grüßen.....


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...Grauen Star!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn sie lieber was über Zwerge schauen möchte dann setz sie in den Zug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> 
> Können Delfine wirklich fliegen???????????



Im Wasser ja....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn sie lieber was über Zwerge schauen möchte dann setz sie in den Zug!



Wäre ´nen Spaß wert. Sie fährt bei ihrem Arbeitgeber kostenlos. 

Also bis gleich dann......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Holy V  macht gerade so  ->     , weil der Geigenpeter im TV rumschrubbt...


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Oh - Lack und Leder! da guck ichs auch!!! 
P.S. Kurze Haare sind besser!
Außer bei dunkelhaarigen Frauen! *hust*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh - Lack und Leder! da guck ichs auch!!!
> P.S. Kurze Haare sind besser!
> Außer bei dunkelhaarigen Frauen! *hust*




Lass mich mal kurz nachdenken.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Deine bessere Hälte hat bestimmt dunkle Haare!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh - Lack und Leder! da guck ichs auch!!!






Da waren es schon 3...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

...doppelppost...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh - Lack und Leder! da guck ichs auch!!!
> P.S. Kurze Haare sind besser!
> Außer bei dunkelhaarigen Frauen! *hust*



Die Haarfarbe ist mir auch egal.... Hauptsache sie ist blond!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

japp ist schön anzuschauen


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lass mich mal kurz nachdenken.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber die liest eh Buch und nicht hier. Wegen ihr hätte ich es dann nicht schreiben müssen.
Jetzt wird die Musik aber arg übel, können die nicht nur die Frau zeigen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp ist schön anzuschauen



  Sowas von dir! Alter Schwede.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Kurze Frage hinter vorgehaltener Hand:

Haben die Schulen und Unis´seit neustem am 1. Weihnachtfeiertag geöffnet???


Junior, Philipp *2, Marcel, Benjamin und Co fehlen...


...oder es liegt am Thema!?

Hättest du nur mal nicht damit angefangen, Veikko!!!


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Also mit Madda habe ich eben PNt.
Die sind sich wohl alle durchfressen und der Junior hat bestimmt neues Lego bekommen und bastelt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also mit Madda habe ich eben PNt.
> Die sind sich wohl alle durchfressen und der Junior hat bestimmt neues Lego bekommen und bastelt.


----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also mit Madda habe ich eben PNt.
> Die sind sich wohl alle durchfressen und der Junior hat bestimmt neues Lego bekommen und bastelt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Matthias, guten Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

Lack und Leder ist schon geil


----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi marco hallo alle anderen


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sie heute noch ein Dirndl anzieht, strahle ich bis zum Jahresende 

Moin Matthias


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Lack und Leder ist schon geil



 








...........


----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin marcus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

tt die nicht so; aber die richtung stimmt muß wohl doch zu dir ziehen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn sie heute noch ein LACKDirndl anzieht, strahle ich bis zum Jahresende
> 
> Moin Matthias


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> tt die nicht so; aber die richtung stimmt *muß wohl doch zu dir ziehen*




Was soll denn das heißen??


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Hast du dich jetzt im Bad eingeschlossen um die Bilder zu posten Marco?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

Das sieht schon besser aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du dich jetzt im Bad eingeschlossen um die Bilder zu posten Marco?!










unocz schrieb:


> Das sieht schon besser aus





Okay................ 




So 1 bis 2 (*) hätte ich noch.....   









(*)Terrabyte


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und wehe einer lacht... Hier läuft "Helene Fischer" und die ist verdammt hot


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier auch!
> 
> Ab 30 muss das auch mal sein...., gelle, MarCus!    Aber ich finde sie auch xxxx !  Grrrrrrrrrrr



Die passt doch gar nicht in Dein Beuteschema, viel zu jung!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

Klamottenwechsel


----------



## Junior97 (25. Dezember 2012)

also wir zocken mit der familie wii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

Achso: Gutn Abend


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich guck auf Phoenix ne Reportage über Zwerge! Das bildet!



Nix gegen die Kleenen hier im Forum!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die passt doch gar nicht in Dein Beuteschema, viel zu jung!




Eigentlich hast du Recht....   

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel....   


Oh, *Blauer Sauser *ist auch hier...   
Dich lerne ich ja vielleicht in Frammersbach kennen....


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Holy V  macht gerade so  ->     , weil der Geigenpeter im TV rumschrubbt...



Der hat aber dann für Dich die langen Haare schön!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

Brauchst du elektische Zahnbürsten
Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein 3/4 Jahr hin!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh - Lack und Leder! da guck ichs auch!!!
> P.S. Kurze Haare sind besser!
> Außer bei dunkelhaarigen Frauen! *hust*



Du jetzt auch, hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, aber die liest eh Buch und nicht hier. Wegen ihr hätte ich es dann nicht schreiben müssen.
> Jetzt wird die Musik aber arg übel, können die nicht nur die Frau zeigen?



Markus und Marco haben bestimmt den Ton abgeschaltet und lassen nur die Bilder wirken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Achso: Gutn Abend



Hast du dich eigentlich hier schon vorgestellt???????
Hier herrscht Vornamenspflicht!  


Gruß Marco


PS:  Abends ist das Thema BIKE hier verboten und täglich muss jemand was zur kollektiven Augenpflege beitragen....   Unser Ritual hier!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn sie heute noch ein Dirndl anzieht, strahle ich bis zum Jahresende
> 
> Moin Matthias



Energiequelle, schließt schon mal alle die Akkus an!


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich guck schon ne Weile nicht mehr aber nett ist sie schon. Wie alt ist die denn wenn sie nicht in Marcos Schema passt? Die ist doch soo jung auch nicht - oder?
Gibts hier eigentlich Kleene im ETWR, Jens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du dich jetzt im Bad eingeschlossen um die Bilder zu posten Marco?!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Augenpflege....


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> also wir zocken mit der familie wii



Da ist ja Mister Legoland! Moin Jan!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der hat aber dann für Dich die langen Haare schön!



Ich pinkel mich gleich an.....    



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> *Brauchst du elektische Zahnbürsten*



  Klär mich mal auf..., biiiiiiiiiiiiiiitte!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Du jetzt auch, hoffentlich ist das nicht ansteckend!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Markus und Marco haben bestimmt den Ton abgeschaltet und lassen nur die Bilder wirken!





Holy V. wirft sich auch gerade weg.....


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du dich eigentlich hier schon vorgestellt???????
> Hier herrscht Vornamenspflicht!
> 
> 
> Gruß Marco



Nö
Torsten
seid kurzen 35 Jahre alt
liiert seid knapp 5 Jahren
Schichtführer und stellv. "Technischer Planer" bei Braun/Oral-B/P&G in Marktheidenfeld


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

*Helene Fischer* (* 5. August 1984 in Krasnojarsk, Russische SFSR, UdSSR) ist eine deutsche Schlagersängerin und Unterhaltungskünstlerin.

Hm, ist doch ziemlich jung. Ist ne Russin und gleichzeitig deutsche Unterhaltungskünstlerin? Doppelagentin?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast du dich eigentlich hier schon vorgestellt???????
> Hier herrscht Vornamenspflicht!
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb konnte ich den Blauen Sauser hier auch nicht persönlich begrüßen am heutigen Abend!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Energiequelle, schließt schon mal alle die Akkus an!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Da ist ja Mister Legoland! Moin Jan!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Augenpflege....



Altobelli!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

@Jan, doch nicht etwa just dance 4 ?


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Torsten und Willkommen! 

Jetzt nur noch den aktuellen Kontoauszug und ein Bild der Freundin!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb konnte ich den Blauen Sauser hier auch nicht persönlich begrüßen am heutigen Abend!



Ich werds überleben


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich guck schon ne Weile nicht mehr aber nett ist sie schon. Wie alt ist die denn wenn sie nicht in Marcos Schema passt? Die ist doch soo jung auch nicht - oder?
> Gibts hier eigentlich Kleene im ETWR, Jens?



Ich glaube 34. Ansonsten: Ich sach nix!


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Altobelli!!!!




Moin Jenz

die ist gut, wa


----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

Nabend torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Nö
> Torsten
> seid kurzen 35 Jahre alt
> liiert seid knapp 5 Jahren * (selbst Schuld!!!      )*
> Schichtführer und stellv. "Technischer Planer" bei Braun/Oral-B/P&G in Marktheidenfeld



Hallo Torsten!  _...oje, verdammt viele Namen inzwischen.... _

Ein BRAUNer...so,so....   
Da arbeiten einige Bekannte von mir. Aber hier in Kronberg (nicht weit weg vom HiBike)...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Helene Fischer* (* 5. August 1984 in Krasnojarsk, Russische SFSR, UdSSR) ist eine deutsche Schlagersängerin und Unterhaltungskünstlerin.
> 
> Leider Geil Veikko waren doch unsere Schwestern


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten und Willkommen!
> 
> Jetzt nur noch den aktuellen Kontoauszug und ein Bild der Freundin!



Meine Freundin meinte dazu "Stinkefinger" uuuups


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten und Willkommen!
> 
> Jetzt nur noch den aktuellen Kontoauszug und ein Bild der Freundin!



Aber bitte die Freundin nackelig, beachte aber das Nippelverbot!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten und Willkommen!
> 
> Jetzt nur noch den aktuellen Kontoauszug und ein Bild der Freundin!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich werds überleben



Moin Torsten ohne "H"!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

Kollektives "Hallo" an alle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Achtung, Geigenpeter...... !!!


Gehe mal ......_na, wohin_??


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Wir gucken hier gerade N3 "Neues aus Büttenwarder" und die Entstehung einer Folge. Die Bezeichnung meiner Frau für den Regieassistent: "Klappenschlager"


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jenz
> 
> die ist gut, wa



Da kann ich nicht widersprechen, wenn das Gesicht da auch noch mithalten kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Achtung, Geigenpeter...... !!!
> 
> 
> Gehe mal ......_na, wohin_??




meine Freundin findet den so goil


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Metrum schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Helene Fischer* (* 5. August 1984 in Krasnojarsk, Russische SFSR, UdSSR) ist eine deutsche Schlagersängerin und Unterhaltungskünstlerin.
> ...


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

hoppla! die Helene ist ja gar nicht viel aelter als ich ^^


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Achtung, Geigenpeter...... !!!
> 
> 
> Gehe mal ......_na, wohin_??


----------



## unocz (25. Dezember 2012)

So mädels ich zieh mir jetzt noch nen film mit frauchen rein......

Gn8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>


Na überleg mal.......


unocz schrieb:


> So mädels ich zieh mir jetzt noch nen film mit frauchen rein......
> 
> Gn8


Gut's Nächtle.......


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hoppla! die Helene ist ja gar nicht viel aelter als ich ^^



Angefixt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> meine Freundin findet den so goil




Ich auch!    (Holy V.)

Marco ist Kaffee holen...........


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> So mädels ich zieh mir jetzt noch nen film mit frauchen rein......
> 
> Gn8



Nacht Matze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch!    (Holy V.)
> 
> Marco ist Kaffee holen...........



Mann, Mann, Mann,

ich habe gedacht Du meinst den Geigenspieler!

Bei Dir wäre das doch vollkommen klar gewesen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann,
> 
> ich habe gedacht Du meinst den Geigenspieler!
> 
> Beo Dir wäre das doch vollkommen klar gewesen!



Den meint ich doch, Gruß, die Holy V


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

Da ist man mal zehn Minuten weg und versteht nur noch Bahnhof!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Den meint ich doch, Gruß, die Holy V



Wenn es nicht um Deinen Kaffeekonsum geht steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht um Deinen Kaffeekonsum geht steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch...





 Es ist SIE nicht Marco!!!!
Muss jetzt Film gucken auf ARD.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Es ist SIE nicht Marco!!!!
> Muss jetzt Film gucken auf ARD.



Ok, Ok, Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht um Deinen Kaffeekonsum geht steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch...



Marco ist gerade nicht am Computer (holt Kaffee) und sein Schatz versucht Dir zu erklären, dass sie den Geiger toll findet

Ups, da war der Veikko schneller...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Oh Männers............ ich hab den Laptop geentert, während Marco Käffchen geholt hat 

Und jaaaaaaa..... ich find den Zaubergeiger geil!!!!!!

Und nuuuuu, iss dann mal wieder Marco da, ihr könnt also wieder antworten 

Tschüss denn, viele Grüße, Holy V (Special Greets an den Herrn Metrum  )


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Angefixt?



bitte? versteh ich nicht


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, dass Weibsvolk anwesend ist???

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4"]Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Nicht mehr.....

Sie hat mir erstmal versehentlich die ganzen Abos gelöscht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bitte? versteh ich nicht



Nein Benjamin, wir sprechen *nicht* vom Fahrrad....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Was guggen wir denn jetzt, Marcus?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh Männers............ ich hab den Laptop geentert, während Marco Käffchen geholt hat
> 
> Und jaaaaaaa..... ich find den Zaubergeiger geil!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Schöne Grüße an die Holy V!


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

ihr sprecht in rätseln! 
fixen kenn ich nur im zusammenhang mit drogen!? 

ich schau gerade shutter island


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bitte? versteh ich nicht



Fischers Fritze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr.....
> 
> Sie hat mir erstmal versehentlich die ganzen Abos gelöscht...




"versehentlich"... 

Ich bin fertig für heute und will noch ein wenig von Helene träumen...

GN8


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr.....
> 
> Sie hat mir erstmal versehentlich die ganzen Abos gelöscht...



Ob das man versehentlich war? Sie hat bestimmt das Abo zur Galerie mit den Mädels gefunden!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> "versehentlich"...
> 
> Ich bin fertig für heute und will noch ein wenig von Helene träumen...
> 
> GN8



GN8 Marcus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Grüße habe ich ausgerichtet. Zurück an dich, *Jens*!



*@Benjamin *

angefixt    ~ / =  infiziert


 @Marcus
Nacht!  Zeig´s der Helene.....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Gleicht läuft Schwarze Weihnachten auf RTL2...  Horror! 
Rocky hätte ich auch geschaut.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Marcus
> Nacht!  Zeig´s der Helene.....
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin dann mal auch weg, aber nicht mit Helene!

GN8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Bis später.... Rechner ist an, ich bin aber mal kurz abwesend...


----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> *@Benjamin *
> 
> ...



aaahso.
nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

Nacht Jens!

Du trinkst lieber "Birne Helene", hm?  Lecker beim Skifahren.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aaahso.
> nein, nicht wirklich



Och, die ist doch lecker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. Dezember 2012)

jaaa, das schon 
aber bin nicht so schlimm "angefixt" wie ihr


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nacht Jens!
> 
> Du trinkst lieber "Birne Helene", hm?  Lecker beim Skifahren.....



Da sind dann andere Getränke gefragt, obwohl...


Jetzt aber N8!


----------



## cpprelude (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin allesamt, wollte nur mal hallo sagen. Alles gut bei euch?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gleicht läuft Schwarze Weihnachten auf RTL2...  Horror!
> Rocky hätte ich auch geschaut.



seit gestern 20.15, und noch bis 05.05 gibts die volle dröhnung "neues aus büttenwarder usw." auf ndr.

das ist kultur!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2012)

Mooorgen,... Jungs ihr said ja voellig amok gelaufen. Da kommt ja keiner mehr MIT 

Jipi, heute gents mir recht gut, ich glaube morgen schwinge ich mich eeendlich wieder auf's rad 
Sogar meine Frau meint es wird Zeit,... Hat irgendwas von "unausstehlich" gebrabbelt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

moin! 
mein Magen hat das essen auch drin behalten  
heute werden die bikes geputzt und morgen probier ich glaub bisschen rekom Training


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs. Jetzt mit den hunden und dann ab aufs rad. Monte generoso ist angesagt. Mal schaun obs wir bis nach oben schaffen. Der schnee hat uns auch im tessin eingeholt. 

Warte mal noch mit bilder...die gibts dann zum schluss...

Das wetter soll heute echt supi werden.

greets ihr schreiberlinge...ist ja wahnsinn was gestern abend wieder abgegangen ist...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> seit gestern 20.15, und noch bis 05.05 gibts die volle dröhnung "neues aus büttenwarder usw." auf ndr.
> 
> das ist kultur!



Moin zusammen!

Der Kai weiß was gut ist!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> mein Magen hat das essen auch drin behalten
> heute werden die bikes geputzt und morgen probier ich glaub bisschen rekom Training



sowas hab ich morgen auch vor. gestern noch den gabelschaft am crosser fertig gekuerzt und am zaboo die aufkleber entfernt (sahen schlimm aus, zerfleddert)... all good 2 go!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin, ihr Lesemuffel! 


Gleich Brunch bei Mum.....   Wieder essen.... 

Und irgendwie ist mein Kopf, meine Nase nicht zufriedenstellend. Habe bissl Probs.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin, ihr Lesemuffel!
> 
> 
> Gleich Brunch bei Mum.....   Wieder essen....
> ...



Moin Marco,

Ist die ganze Sache denn schon ausgeheilt? Ansonsten solltest Du morgen mal zur Kontrolle los.

Bei uns gibt es gleich um 12:00 Uhr wieder fett zu essen. Und Heute abends dann mit gesamter angeheirateter Verwandschaft Abendessen. Der Termin kotzt mich dann richtig an!

Im Wohnzimmer auf gut 25 Quadratmetern sitzen dann unter anderem 5-6 Raucher und ohne Rücksicht "Feuer frei". Dabei hat Nina's Cousin 5 kleine Kinder wovon eines erst gut 6 Wochen alt ist!:kotz: 

Letztes Jahr hab ich den Termin verweigert was ich wohl Heute nicht schaffen werde.

Dafür scheint endlich mal wieder die Sonne und nach dem Mittag geht's auf das Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2012)

ICH wuerde da nur 1x eingeladen werden. ich wuerde so abfallend die raucher davon ueberzeugen, das das net ok ist. 
entweder sie kapieren es, oder ich werde nicht mehr eingeladen. da bin ich 100% schmerzfrei. wenn sie rauchen wollen, sollen sie auf den balkon!


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2012)

Moooin... Ey verdammt hoffentlich wird das mit deiner Nase noch.



> Und irgendwie ist mein Kopf, meine Nase nicht zufriedenstellend. Habe bissl Probs.




Ich bin auch grad am Räderplanen....die letzten Teile für die Rennfeile muss ich noch bestellen und das Freeridehardtail werd ich mal wieder a bisserl updaten. Pfingsten gehts nemmich wieder eine Wocher in den Elsass zum Enduro und Rennradfahren



> entweder sie kapieren es, oder ich werde nicht mehr eingeladen. da bin ich 100% schmerzfrei. wenn sie rauchen wollen, sollen sie auf den balkon!



Genau, richtig so


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

seh ich auch so.. und das würde ich auch deutlich kommunizieren.
sowas geht echt garnicht.
bei uns in der verwandschaft gibt es gott sei dank eh nicht viele raucher, aber die sind wenigstens so anständig und gehen vor die tür/auf den balkon.. hat oma ihnen wohl so eingebläut ^^


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin... Ey verdammt hoffentlich wird das mit deiner Nase noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wohin ins elsass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss los.
Bis nachher.....

Marcus wird noch von Helene träumen, denke ich!?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ICH wuerde da nur 1x eingeladen werden. ich wuerde so abfallend die raucher davon ueberzeugen, das das net ok ist.
> entweder sie kapieren es, oder ich werde nicht mehr eingeladen. da bin ich 100% schmerzfrei. wenn sie rauchen wollen, sollen sie auf den balkon!



Moin Sascha,

Ich habe auch bereits in Planung mein Alltagsrad in den T5 zu packen und bei Bedarf schon mal Vorab die knapp 10 Km nach Hause zu Radeln. Dann kann meine Frau sich alleine mit der Bande rumschlagen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2012)

> wohin ins elsass?



Vogesen, Munster die Ecke


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> seh ich auch so.. und das würde ich auch deutlich kommunizieren.
> sowas geht echt garnicht.
> bei uns in der verwandschaft gibt es gott sei dank eh nicht viele raucher, aber die sind wenigstens so anständig und gehen vor die tür/auf den balkon.. hat oma ihnen wohl so eingebläut ^^



Am Samstag beim Weihnachtsgrillen mit der Clique waren von 23 anwesenden Personen nur 4 Raucher und die haben es von vornherein so gehalten. Sind halt nicht alle ewig gestrig gebliebene!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Vogesen, Munster die Ecke



Hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2012)

War letztes Jahr schon einfach super:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxY3OvUpE1A"]Tour Lac de l'Altenweiher - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Vogesen, Munster die Ecke



ah, da war ich auch schon. sehr schön


----------



## unocz (26. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs,
hier stürmt es wie sau. ich geh gleich ins studio 

ps. die vogesen sind cool.


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männer, Jungs und eingeschlichene Weiber!
Wetter bewölkt mit paar sonnigen Einwürfen, auf jeden Fall trocken. 
Werde mich dann wohl mal auf die Kiste schwingen und ne Runde drehen, solange es hier noch ruhig ist. Essen gibts erst Abend, Kaninchen wirds heute. Und morgen ist dann Gott sei Dank schluß damit. Findet ja alles nur bei uns statt, nix mit woanders durchfressen oder die Hütte vermüllen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2012)

> Moin Männer, Jungs und eingeschlichene Weiber!



Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Marcos Beste hat sich gestern reingemogelt als er Kaffee holen war!
Aber ich glaube die durfte dass mal, war ja Weihnachten.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr schon einfach super:
> 
> Tour Lac de l'Altenweiher - YouTube



Auf so etwas hätte ich wohl auch Bock drauf!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcos Beste hat sich gestern reingemogelt als er Kaffee holen war!
> Aber ich glaube die durfte dass mal, war ja Weihnachten.



Hey Hey Hey, wir sind hier doch nicht etwa diskriminierend mal abgesehen gegen die Hessen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

moin

so endlich mal wieder 2 schöne Stunden Radeln


----------



## Junior97 (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
mal ne frage  gibt es außer dem Tune Würger und der Sattelklemmschelle von Carbon ti noch andere leichte Klemschellen mit Schnellspanner ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2012)

für was brauchst du eine klemme mit schnellspanner?


----------



## Junior97 (26. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie möchte ich gerne eine klemme mit schnellspanner  weil ich die doch manchmal verstelle


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2012)

> Auf so etwas hätte ich wohl auch Bock drauf!



Jau, freu mich auch schon total drauf, wir fahren da immer zu relativ vielen hin. Wenn manns drauf anlegt kann man ständig fahren, weil irgendjemand immer was geplant hat

    @Junior97

Wird wohl schwierig. Den Würger halte ich für den leichtesten, der auch hält

Den Schnellspanner hab ich am CC Rad noch nie gebraucht...fahre selbst den Schraubwürger.


----------



## Junior97 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich die von MSC Ultralight soll leichter sein als der Würger und ist billiger  danke für eure ratschläge


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau, freu mich auch schon total drauf, wir fahren da immer zu relativ vielen hin. Wenn manns drauf anlegt kann man ständig fahren, weil irgendjemand immer was geplant hat
> 
> @Junior97
> 
> ...



Du kannst den Termin hier dann mal öffentlich machen. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere auch aufraffen sofern von Euch gewünscht.


----------



## InoX (26. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Den Schnellspanner hab ich am CC Rad noch nie gebraucht...fahre selbst den Schraubwürger.



Habe ich auch gerade montiert.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

bin auch wieder zurück mit bilder für euch säcke

Sind im album aufgeschaltet...

ein geiler tag mit perfektem sonnenschein in der höhe...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

hab mich heute auch mal um meine räder gekümmert..
das trainings-/winterbike geputzt, das rennrad sauber gemacht für ins labor nächste woche und die teile von meinem race-bike (war komplett auseinander gebaut) mal sauber gemacht und wenigstens ein bisschen zusammengesteckt.. dann noch glück gehabt und günstig n neues schaltwerk auf ebay geschossen 
jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die gripshifter, der lenker von jens (ow) und neue züge und dann kann ichs wieder richtig zusammenbauen


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin auch wieder zurück mit bilder für euch säcke
> 
> Sind im album aufgeschaltet...
> 
> ein geiler tag mit perfektem sonnenschein in der höhe...



was hast du denn mit silentbreeze zu tun?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

Doc deine Bilder sind mal wieder ein Traum.... Ich habe mir eins als Desktophintergrund "geklaut" 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was hast du denn mit silentbreeze zu tun?




wie meinst du das???
 @Marcus

schon ok;-)))


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

ah, du meinst den sponsor???

Das ist ein altes trikot von meiner aktivzeit...

Hab nichts mehr damit zu tun...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wie meinst du das???
> @Marcus
> 
> schon ok;-)))



naja, silentbreeze ist ein team hier aus meiner gegend.
n freund von mir fährt jetzt neuerdings für die.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

ah ok, dann sind sie also immer noch im geschäft...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

scheint so


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte die gibts nicht mehr. Bin gerade mal schun gegangen und die hompage gesehn.

Sind aber ned viel leute dabei...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

ne, ihre platzierungen sind auch nicht wirklich atemberaubend..
bin mal gespannt was die nächste saison so machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2012)

die platzierungen der dame sind schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die platzierungen der dame sind schon nicht schlecht.




jep, hab ich mir auch angeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Heute nix los hier?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin da.  

Hi Jens!


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Ist echt schon wieder so spät?
Soooo zumindest ist das ganze Pack jetzt raus und alles was noch im Haus ist gehört nur noch uns!


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Ach der Marco ist auch in Lauerstellung gewesen!


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

n'abend!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Na, ihr Häckenfranzosen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Hier geht ja doch was! Bin gerade vom angekündigten Verwandschaftstreff zurück. Und man kann es kaum Glauben, die ewig gestrigen haben ihre Einstellung verändert und sind zum Rauchen vor die Tür!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na, ihr Häckenfranzosen....



Hi Marco,

Den Begriff muss ich erst einmal googlen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach der Marco ist auch in Lauerstellung gewesen!



Das IBC ist sowieso immer an. War aber bissl am Teile gucken...

Wenn ich sehe was die 2x10 XO-GRIPShifter noch kosten...      ...und die sind gar nicht so leicht.
Die 10fach SRAM 1080 Kassette bräuchte ich noch.... , aber NEIN, dann spare ich lieber für mein EMD oder Fatbike!!!


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Was ist ein EMD Marco?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das IBC ist sowieso immer an. War aber bissl am Teile gucken...
> 
> Wenn ich sehe was die 2x10 XO-GRIPShifter noch kosten...      ...und die sind gar nicht so leicht.
> Die 10fach SRAM 1080 Kassette bräuchte ich noch.... , aber NEIN, dann spare ich lieber für mein EMD oder Fatbike!!!



Wieso? Im Gegensatz zu den XX-Twistern (so heißen die jetzt!) sind die doch günstig.

Schau mal hier am Epic:


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was ist ein EMD Marco?



Niner!?

Edit

Jan, Du brauchst Dich nicht verstecken und heimlich mitlesen!


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

http://www.emdiesels.com/emdweb/emd_index.jsp 

Jetzt übertreibst du aber!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier geht ja doch was! Bin gerade vom angekündigten Verwandschaftstreff zurück. Und man kann es kaum Glauben, die ewig gestrigen haben ihre Einstellung verändert und sind zum Rauchen vor die Tür!




Glaub mir, ich könnte gerade Frustkauf betreiben, aber da komme ich nicht wirklich weit.  
Und wenn ich die Temperaturen sehe, könnte ich noch mehr   !!
Ich glaube, ich verkaufe alles an Bikes und Teilen, verrauche die ganze Kohle und werfe mich dann vor die Postkutsche...

Ich drehe z.H. langsam durch....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

kauf Teile und ja ich war heute auch auf dem Rad

nabend


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich könnte gerade Frustkauf betreiben, aber da komme ich nicht wirklich weit.
> Und wenn ich die Temperaturen sehe, könnte ich noch mehr   !!
> Ich glaube, ich verkaufe alles an Bikes und Teilen, verrauche die ganze Kohle und werfe mich dann vor die Postkutsche...
> 
> Ich drehe z.H. langsam durch....



Ja, ich hab das Gefühl das ich momentan der Einzige bin welcher Punkte für unser WP-Team einfährt. Hab Geduld, das wird schon wieder werden.

Und spätestens in 14 Tagen kannst Du den Rahmen von mir bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso? Im Gegensatz zu den XX-Twistern (so heißen die jetzt!) sind die doch günstig.
> 
> Schau mal hier am Epic:



Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch ein "Jens". Die die ich kenne, denen geht´s allen sehr gut bis spitze....  



Metrum schrieb:


> http://www.emdiesels.com/emdweb/emd_index.jsp
> 
> Jetzt übertreibst du aber!!!!



Die kleine Tochter eines Bekannten sagt dann immer "_Lass *mir* doch machen...._"


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://www.emdiesels.com/emdweb/emd_index.jsp
> 
> Jetzt übertreibst du aber!!!!



Nicht das er sich davor schmeißt!


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

kann ich gut nachvollziehen.. 
ich bin froh wenn ich nach nur 3 tagen (!!) pause (und daheim rumgammeln) wieder was machen kann..  will mir garnicht vorstellen wie es dir dann gehen muss


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch ein "Jens". Die die ich kenne, denen geht´s allen sehr gut bis spitze....
> 
> 
> 
> Die kleine Tochter eines Bekannten sagt dann immer "_Lass *mir* doch machen...._"



Was sollen die X.O Twister eigentlich offiziell kosten?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kann ich gut nachvollziehen..
> ich bin froh wenn ich nach nur 3 tagen (!!) pause (und daheim rumgammeln) wieder was machen kann..  will mir garnicht vorstellen wie es dir dann gehen muss



Ich hatte letztes Jahr 8 Tage Sprühwurst um Weihnachten, Nichtstun ist echt ätzend!


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

~160â¬


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ein Freund muss doch auch Kritik ertragen können, ODER???  



























Ähm, Jens (ow), farblich muss ich bei jedem Rad mit dir schimpfen.... 

Jetzt fährst du schon so ´ne heiße Penisverlängerung -EPIC- und dann sieht die um die Lenkzentrale fast so  aus...

Da musst du noch daran arbeiten...  


So´n Farbenchaos kenne ich sonst nur von Maik!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ordentlich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kann ich gut nachvollziehen..
> ich bin froh wenn ich nach nur 3 tagen (!!) pause (und daheim rumgammeln) wieder was machen kann..  will mir garnicht vorstellen wie es dir dann gehen muss



Ähm, bis die Schleimhaut kpl. wieder aufgebaut ist, vergehen mal 3 Monate...., Benjamin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, bis die Schleimhaut kpl. wieder aufgebaut ist, vergehen mal 3 Monate...., Benjamin.



WAAS? 
aber du darfst früher wieder sport machen, oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was sollen die X.O Twister eigentlich offiziell kosten?



Im Netz bei BMO 159,- . 
Schwesterherz ist ja z.Zt. im Mutterurlaub....


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Freund muss doch auch Kritik ertragen können, ODER???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Lenker ist so original von Speci (bis auf die Twister). Und meine Teileversorgung ist im Urlaub nicht sonderlich gut. 

Außerdem: Jungae, was gibt's da zu meckern?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> WAAS?
> aber du darfst früher wieder sport machen, oder?






War am 24. auf dem Feldberg.  Sooooo geil - leider Foto vergessen. Egal...
War 1h dort! Gut eingemummelt. *1h !* Zuvor knapp 1km Fußweg ->  Seit gestern schneutze ich neben dem üblichen Zeugs noch gelb.....    Suuuuuper!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist so original von Speci (bis auf die Twister). Und meine Teileversorgung ist im Urlaub nicht sonderlich gut.
> 
> Außerdem: Jungae, was gibt's da zu meckern?



Ich hab´s! - Das Rad hat doch einen Fahrfehler....












Es fährt der Falsche!! 


Eure Bäume sehen aus wie ´ne Kletterwand.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War am 24. auf dem Feldberg.  Sooooo geil - leider Foto vergessen. Egal...
> War 1h dort! Gut eingemummelt. *1h !* Zuvor knapp 1km Fußweg ->  Seit gestern schneutze ich neben dem üblichen Zeugs noch gelb.....    Suuuuuper!



Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)




----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

ich glaub ich mach mir mal noch n paar trockene nudeln.. mit soße trau ich mich noch nicht


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Kappen der Trinkflaschen gehen ja mal gaaar nicht Jens!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s! - Das Rad hat doch einen Fahrfehler....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der berühmte Kletterwald!

Eins hab ich noch!





Ohne Trinkflaschen!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach mir mal noch n paar trockene nudeln.. mit soße trau ich mich noch nicht



Kannst ja Zwieback draufbroeseln!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Eben spontan gefunden....     Feldberg 24.12.2011

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GlUeDf7PfM"]Heiligabend 2011 auf dem Feldberg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr alle Stromausfall??????????????


Guter Film auf Sat1.


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2012)

Guck jetzt auf ARD "Männer die auf Ziegen starren".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Eins hab ich noch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Felgendecals ab oder in sw/ws, bzw. gelb/sw.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Guck jetzt auf ARD "Männer die auf Ziegen starren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Mal was zum wachrütteln ??


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

na wenn hier jetzt bilder gepostet werden mach ich mal mit.. 
so sehn meine räder momentan aus:






"männer die auf ziegen starren" war ich im kino.. sneak preview.. irgendwie ziemlich sinnloser film, aber kann man sich mal anschauen ^^


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Guck jetzt auf ARD "Männer die auf Ziegen starren".



Der ist echt cool!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Felgendecals ab oder in sw/ws, bzw. gelb/sw.



Da war ich bisher zu faul zu. Was sagt denn der Farbspezi zum Thema Nadel auf dem Speiseeis: weiß oder schwarz?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man einmal nicht da ist tzzzz 

5 Seiten über Helene Fischer, ich glaub es hackt 

2 Tage lang bei der Verwandschaft vollgefuttert und morgen endlich wieder aufs Rad. Hab auch noch mein altes Rennrad verkauft, so bleibt endlich ein wenig für den Umbau des Crossers 

Bitte mehr Augenpflege


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Links das ist ein altes XTC, oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal nicht da ist tzzzz
> 
> 5 Seiten über Helene Fischer, ich glaub es hackt
> 
> ...



Erst alles lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Kulturbanause!


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Links das ist ein altes XTC, oder?



jap. wenn ich den nicht mehr fahre kommt er an die wand.
den hab ich als jugendfahrer über nen sponsoring bekommen.. da war ich mächtig stolz drauf ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erst alles lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Da braucht er wahrscheinlich zwei Tage !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kulturbanause!



Das hättest du mal zu mir sagen sollen......


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erst alles lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hab ich doch gemacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da braucht er wahrscheinlich zwei Tage !



..und die Sendung muss er auch nochmal ansehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gemacht



Ergo, er ist seit gestern Abend bereits zu Hause.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..und die Sendung muss er auch nochmal ansehen!!!!!!!!!



Puh, ganz harter Tobak!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Dezember 2012)

Nee nee, ich will mich wieder an den aktuellen Gesprächen beteiligen und nicht noch mal das alte Zeugz aufkochen.
Wer war noch gleich von Helene angefixt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee nee, ich will mich wieder an den aktuellen Gesprächen beteiligen und nicht noch mal das alte Zeugz aufkochen.
> Wer war noch gleich von Helene angefixt?



Benji, TT und Marcus!


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2012)

IIICH? nenenene.. das hat man mir versucht einzureden


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Dezember 2012)

Helene.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Guck jetzt auf ARD "Männer die auf Ziegen starren".



die besten filme haben meistens die blödesten namen.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Helene.....



Da wird er ploetzlich auch wieder wach!

Hallo Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Was denn nun Du Vogel? Schwarz oder weiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hä????


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Morgen zusammen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Dezember 2012)

mooorgen alle zusammen.

hei marco meine freundin meint zu deinem gelben zuegs so auf die schnelle nen rhinitis purulenta











eiterinfekt, eitrige entzündung

Denke zeigen wäre mal angesagt. Die chirurgen haben ihre hände nicht gewaschen...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mooorgen alle zusammen.
> 
> hei marco meine freundin meint zu deinem gelben zuegs so auf die schnelle nen rhinitis purulenta
> 
> ...



Moin Jens!

Oder der Nashornvogel hat vorm Nasebohren selbiges nicht durchgefuehrt!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Mooooin


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hä????







Weißer oder schwarzer Speedy für das Bike war die Frage!

Unabhängig davon das ich den Vorbau noch drehen werde.


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Schwarz...weiß wird zu schnell schmuddelig


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2012)

ja richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2012)

jens,mir würde ne schwarzer reichen...sehr sehr gutes bike...


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Dezember 2012)

schwarz...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Schwarz...weiß wird zu schnell schmuddelig



Kleiner Dreckspatz!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kleiner Dreckspatz!



Wir sind doch alle keine Schönwetter-Sonntagsfahrer?!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Nicht wirklich, hier mal ein Beispiel:





oder Hier:


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Sieht aus wie Schei*3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Schei*3



Schau Dir mal den Kommentar hier an!

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/48695


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei Dreck mach ich auch mit:

Sundern:






Oberhausen





Reperaturkosten von ca...250 waren die Folge


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Soviel hatte ich in Hausach beim taelercup nach 500m, als mir einer das Schaltwerk ins Hinterrad gefahren ist 

Nachher geht mit corfrimor ne runde crossen  mal sehen, Volt Kette ich noch auf 39/18, aber wahrscheinlich bleibt es bei 39/16 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Heute ist bei mir mal Regeneration angesagt. Ich bin seit Samsatg jeden Tag unterwegs gewesen.

Morgen früh dann wieder das nächste mal.


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich wäre es bei mir noch viel mehr gewesen, aber hab einiges günstiger bekommen

Putt Waren Kette, KCNC Röllchen, Speedneedle und FSA Ceramiclager


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei Dreck mach ich auch mit:
> Oberhausen
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Philipp (war doch richtig?),

das scheint Dir aber nicht die Laune an dem Tag verhagelt zu haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Da war sein Speedy auch noch heile


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Nee, mit sowas muss man rechnen

Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war noch alles dran


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Da aber net mehr:


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Jo, schlasmmschlachten gehen ins geld. Daher keine Keramik Lager und Verschleißteile nicht über xt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

War das Cermaiclager, was bei der Kurbel dabei war

Hab aber für nen neues nur 60 bezahlt


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Philipp (war doch richtig?),
> 
> das scheint Dir aber nicht die Laune an dem Tag verhagelt zu haben.



Immernoch keine Namensliste?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Immernoch keine Namensliste?



Doch doch, nur bei ihm hatte ich es versäumt den Namen nachzutragen!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jo, schlasmmschlachten gehen ins geld. Daher keine Keramik Lager und Verschleißteile nicht über xt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Kommt immer ein wenig darauf an was man dafür bezahlen muss.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kommt immer ein wenig darauf an was man dafür bezahlen muss.



Oder man bewegt die teuren Teile einfach nicht bei Mistwetter im Winter.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Dezember 2012)

die teuren teile können auch bei einem einzigen rennen im Sommer kaputt gehen


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die teuren teile können auch bei einem einzigen rennen im Sommer kaputt gehen



Kooooorrrrrekt!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oder man bewegt die teuren Teile einfach nicht bei Mistwetter im Winter.



Egal, scheixx die Wand an!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die teuren teile können auch bei einem einzigen rennen im Sommer kaputt gehen



Klar schafft man das auch, aber ne XTR Kassette rafft es über den Winter schnell dahin. Wenn sie im Sommer aber nur bei ein paar XC-Rennen bewegt wird, ist das was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (27. Dezember 2012)

ja klar. die wahrscheinlichkeit wird geringer..aber man kann ja auch mal Pech mit dem Wetter haben und 2-3 schlammrennen hintereinsnder haben. dann is so ne Kassette auch schnell übern Jordan


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja klar. die wahrscheinlichkeit wird geringer..aber man kann ja auch mal Pech mit dem Wetter haben und 2-3 schlammrennen hintereinsnder haben. dann is so ne Kassette auch schnell übern Jordan



Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ne XTR Kassette nichts aushält. Aber zum alltäglichen Training ist sie zu schade.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ne XTR Kassette nichts aushält. Aber zum alltäglichen Training ist sie zu schade.



Die ist nun wirklich auch für mich sehr preisintensiv. Da weiche ich inzwischen auch eher auf XT aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Weißer oder schwarzer Speedy für das Bike war die Frage!
> 
> Unabhängig davon das ich den Vorbau noch drehen werde.





maddda schrieb:


> Schwarz...weiß wird zu schnell schmuddelig




  Schwarzer Komm-vor !


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf nu auch aufs Bike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin erstmal!



Schnarchnase


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schnarchnase



Wobei wir dann wieder bei dem Thema Nase wären!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Aaaaaah war das gut! 2h mit dem singlespeed crossen gewesen. In den kleinen"vorhuegeln" geht das sogar mit 39/18... Grenzwertig und definitv kein ga1, aber geht 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Dezember 2012)

hallo jungs
gerade wieder von einer tour von ca 4h zurück. diesmal gings richtung bellavista aussichtspunkt richtung monte generoso...

ne steiler uphill und ne geile abfahrt wiede nach mendrisio.

Der tag war dann heute nimmer so schee wie gestern aber auch heute gabs wieder hübsche föteli

greets der ooooonkeeeeeeel


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aaaaaah war das gut! 2h mit dem singlespeed crossen gewesen. In den kleinen"vorhuegeln" geht das sogar mit 39/18... Grenzwertig und definitv kein ga1, aber geht
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Gute Sache 

Heute ging erstaunlich gut. Aber nach einer Stunde hats voll angefangen zu schütten und dunkel wars dazu.
3-4 Mal fast nen Abgang gemacht, Schwimmflügel hätte ich brauchen können. Der Möhnesee ist gegen den Arnsbergerwald echt ein Flachgewässer


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Ahh, das tut echt gut, wenn man endlich wieder was machen darf. Gerade noch bissle stretching und rumpfstabi 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ahh, das tut echt gut, wenn man endlich wieder was machen darf. Gerade noch bissle stretching und rumpfstabi
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Nach dem ganzen rumgefuttere allemal!

Und jetzt noch schön Sauna


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Dezember 2012)

für alle hundebesitzer mal was cooles...

superdog!!!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPyP_7Xuqr0"]TRET - SUPER DOG - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> für alle hundebesitzer mal was cooles...
> 
> superdog!!!!!!
> 
> TRET - SUPER DOG - YouTube



Hammer!


----------



## BENDERR (27. Dezember 2012)

so, nachdem ich heute wieder normal essen konnte hab ich eben mal ne runde rekom auf der rolle abgespult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2012)

Krass da würden sich manch zweibeiner den Hals brechen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon wirklich nett anzuschauen!

Unserer wird mit seinen 9 Jahren langsam etwas müde...


----------



## unocz (27. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen...........


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Unsere ist gerage mal 1 1/2 Jahre alt und ein Wirbelwind. Das ein oder andere könte man der sicher auch beibringen.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...........



Moin Matze!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

*Nabend.......!*


*@Jens(ow)*

Welche Breite haben den die Speci-Reifen auf deinem EPIC?  1,95?


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2012)

Nabend du Suchender!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Bonjour!

2.0 sollen das sein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nabend du Suchender!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Bonjour!
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 sollen das sein!



Wirken von oben schmal, oder!?

Habe mir eben noch einen S-Works FastTrack im HiBike mitgenommen, den hinteren Renegade S-Works montiert und erstmal schockiert geschaut...     Sah so schmächtig aus.
Obwohl ich ja anfangs nur die Renegades gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja wie jetzt den renegade hast du dir nochmal geholt ? Oder wie ? 
Traue mich irgendwie an die sworks variante nicht ran.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wirken von oben schmal, oder!?
> 
> Habe mir eben noch einen S-Works FastTrack im HiBike mitgenommen, den hinteren Renegade S-Works montiert und erstmal schockiert geschaut...     Sah so schmächtig aus.
> Obwohl ich ja anfangs nur die Renegades gefahren bin.



Jawoll, so ist es!

Die X-King welche mit roter Seitenwand an unseren Bikes gibt es jetzt auch in blau. Da fällt mir schon mal wieder was ein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt den renegade hast du dir nochmal geholt ? Oder wie ?
> Traue mich irgendwie an die sworks variante nicht ran.



Hi Matthias.

Bin früher die 1,95er 2bliss Renegades gefahren. Wahnsinns Reifen!!!! 

Dann kam mit dem Speci die S-Works Version davon, welcher jetzt hinten läuft. Vorne ist ein FastTrack S-Works drauf....


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2012)

habe mir auch gerade (hoffentlich) 2 angefahrene renegades 2bliss gekauft.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mir auch gerade (hoffentlich) 2 angefahrene renegades 2bliss gekauft.



Für´n 30er im BM, gelle?!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2012)

jup.

dann dürfen die beiden roten xking wohl wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mir auch gerade (hoffentlich) 2 angefahrene renegades 2bliss gekauft.



Wahrscheinlich kein schlechter Kauf!


----------



## unocz (27. Dezember 2012)

Fahre aktuell die control, wuerde aber gerne auf die sworks umsteigen, traue blos den seitenwaenden nicht viel zu.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Fahre aktuell die control, wuerde aber gerne auf die sworks umsteigen, traue blos den seitenwaenden nicht viel zu.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Versuch macht kluch! Zumal ja die Bereifung noch ein verhältnismäßig preiswerter Verschleißartikel ist!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Fahre aktuell die control, wuerde aber gerne auf die sworks umsteigen, traue blos den seitenwaenden nicht viel zu.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Quark! Passt schon!
Welche Breite hast du z.Zt.?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quark! Passt schon!
> Welche Breite hast du z.Zt.?



Frühlings-, Tzaziki- oder eher Natur?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin kurz i.d. Dusche von Strahl zur Strahl springen.......    Gleich noch jemand hier?


*@Jens*

Wie findest du die Speci-Reifen?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin kurz i.d. Dusche von Strahl zur Strahl springen.......    Gleich noch jemand hier?
> 
> 
> *@Jens*
> ...



Das mit dem von Strahl zu Strahl springen klappt bei mir nicht, zu breite Schultern!

Bisher bin ich von denen nicht so überzeugt. Bei den derzeitigen Bodenverhältnissen gefällt mir der X-King deutlich besser. Habe die letzten Touren mehrfach fast die Kontrolle in schnellen schmierigen Kurven verloren.

Ich werde vorne noch mal den Druck ein wenig reduzieren und dann morgen früh mal schauen was dann so geht.


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich oxidier hier auch immernoch rum...

Die hoffentlich letzten Teile fürs Univega sind bestellt


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2012)

Umso mehr Zeit hast du zum lernen Phillip!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann morgen hoffentlich den 29er wieder auf die Beine stellen 

Bin auch mal raus - N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

> Umso mehr Zeit hast du zum lernen Phillip!



Hab sogar heute gelernt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Servus, Philipp der II.  


 @Jens

Das ist ein Rennreifen, kein Allrounder!
Aber ich bin damit beim 24h-Rennen noch anständig gefahren, da haben die 26erNobbyNic-Fahrer schon geschoben.... 
Matschrennen in Idsetin 2011.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Dann kommt da wohl zumindestens im Winter bei diesen Verhältnissen der X-King vorne rauf!


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2012)

So leute mir geht jez auch im Bett...bis morgen


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, Tschüss!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Nacht!    Ich stöbere noch...


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2012)

Nacht! Ich stöbere nur noch in der Rubrik "Suche".


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> quark! Passt schon!
> Welche breite hast du z.zt.?




1,95


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

der renegade ist nicht breit, aber schnell und fuer wettkaempfe echt gut!

ich muss aber erstmal mein "reifen lager runter fahren..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

So, bin im Krankenhaus zur Kontrolle...bin gespannt...!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

@ Marco 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin! 
Bin schon ein paar Minütchen wach. Gleich kommt ein Kollege ausm Münsterland zum biken vorbei 
Der kennt sonst nur WiBe, die 3 Hügel um Münster und die Ruhrsteilhänge bei Syburg


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

ich mache heute mittag nur 1h ga1. die tour gestern war knackig fuer ss crosser 
strava


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Das gute Sägezahnprofil


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

moin! ich werd jetzt mal n bisschen was frühstücken und danach geh ich ne runde laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das gute Sägezahnprofil



hab ich mit 39/18 und 170er kurbel gemerkt  aber ging noch. mehr muss net sein, aber war auch die erste rudne nach 3wochen job/krank-auszeit


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

vorlesungsfreie Zeit = Bikezeit!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

moin!

hier ist wetter, ich würde sagen: mehr geht nicht!

blauer himmel, die sonne scheint, der boden ist leicht gefroren.


perfekt für die jungfernfahrt meines neuen bikes.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich mache heute mittag nur 1h ga1. die tour gestern war knackig fuer ss crosser
> strava



Ich werde das heute genauso halten. Morgen geht's dann in den Deister!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Na dann viel spaß euch

Hier isses nebelig und es sieht so aus, als ob heute nochwas runterkommt


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> hier ist wetter, ich würde sagen: mehr geht nicht!
> 
> ...



Minus 1 wie hier?


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

toll hier sind jez schon 6grad


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Minus 1 wie hier?



keine ahnung, aber so um den dreh schätze ich mal.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Gefrorener Boden macht Spaß - gefrorene Straße eher nicht so


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

contis mit bcc, wenig druck, und ab gehts.


hör mir auf mit glatteis.
von samstag auf sonntag wars echt grausam als ich endlich die hüttengaudi auf dem weihnachtsmarkt, und danach das adagio in berlin verlassen habe.
um halb 6 uhr war ich im bett. ein dank an den taxifahrer, sonst würde ich jetzt wohl noch immer nach meiner unterkunft suchen. 

die gehwege waren komplett vereist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> toll hier sind jez schon 6grad



Dafür komplett blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja auch net, dat is ja dat schlimme....hier is Waschküche...


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

7°C, leicht bewölkt - perfekt für nen Lauf am morgen! 
Probiere jetzt mal dieses Strava aus. Hab ja jetzt auch mal ein Handy mit Apps 

...und wenns klappt werden hier in der Gegend alle Rekorde gebrochen


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 7°C, leicht bewölkt - perfekt für nen Lauf am morgen!
> Probiere jetzt mal dieses Strava aus. Hab ja jetzt auch mal ein Handy mit Apps
> 
> ...und wenns klappt werden hier in der Gegend alle Rekorde gebrochen



Na dann mal viel erfolg


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Hab grad ne tolle Seite gefunden:

http://www.1000-momente.de/

Einfach der Hammer, was der leistet

Video gibbet auch:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQY_zh4RQdw"]1000 Momente Trailer Lars Hoffmann Handcycle Handbike Guinness World Records - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

wo gibts denn aktuell die bontrager 29-1 in 2,0 und was wiegen die denn ?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2012)

gibts im moment nicht mehr glaub ich...

moin moin

heute strahlender sonnenschein im ticino

werden gleich losradln...

greets


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

viel spaß !!!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren: http://app.strava.com/activities/34343641


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

29-0 in 2 Zoll? 470g, verfügbar? Nirgends  aber ich hab noch 3 auf Halde 

Strava ist sehr cool. Handy hab ich eh immer bei, von daher...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

wie schützt du dein handy?
mein altes hatte ich einfach immer in der trikottasche oder jackentasche beim laufen.. aber das war danach auch immer angeschwitzt und z.T. dreckig.
das möchte ich dem neuen eigentlich nicht antun ^^
so ne handysocke saugt sich wahrscheinlich wohl auch voll auf dauer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

1l gefrierbeutel 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

ah, das ist gut.
daran hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht. danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

Mach ich immer so. Auch waerend marathons. Wenn mal was ist,... Nur beim xc net.
Die 100g ist es mir wert, meinen dad (betreuer) ereichen zu koennen, sollte was sein, das er sich ne sorgen machen muss, wenn ich net komme...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Handy hab ich auch immer mit.....und iwo steht immer die Handynummer von meinem Vater aufm Rad (Startnummer usw)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

da bin ich irgendwie garnicht so vorsichtig (?)..
bei xc sowieso nicht und bei marathons eigntl auch selten.
in KiZa hatte ich dieses jahr auf der 117er mein handy dabei, 
aber das war eigntl auch ne ausnahme.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin die Herren

komme auch gerade von einer schönen Tour...

Kleiner Tipp, ich starte/beenden meine Aufzeichnung nie vor meiner Haustür. Es muss ja nicht jeder wissen, wo ich genau wohne

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2012)

Gerade von einer schönen Runde mit Phlipp zurückgekommen. Knapp 3 1/2 Stunden. Wenn jemand mitfährt, der fitter ist als man selbst, merkt man erst, wie schlecht man in Form ist. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Meine Flaschen konnte ich direkt auf das Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Freundin stecken...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hm.......    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gerade von einer schönen Runde mit Phlipp zurückgekommen. Knapp 3 1/2 Stunden. Wenn jemand mitfährt, der fitter ist als man selbst, merkt man erst, wie schlecht man in Form ist. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
> 
> ......das Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Freundin stecken...



Sieht bissl aus wie...,hm,.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








---------------------------------



Moin miteinander!

Komme vom KH und aus dem IKEA.  Weibchen wollte etwas Bummeln bei den Schweden. 
Ich war total unruhig, da ich nur so einen blöden Parkplatz bekommen habe....   
Ich hasse Muddis mit Kids, die ihre eigenen Türen nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
Und Ruckzuck hatte der Haussegen schlagseite... 

Ergebnis aus dem KH:

Also, ich habe mir was eingefangen, erkältungstechnisch, und nehme 5 Tage Antibiotika....   Mal wieder! 
Aber das passiert schnell, da meine Schleimhaut ja kpl. entfernt wurde.
Abwarten....    
Ich hab´s einfach im Urin - Die Saison 2013 wird wieder schaiZZe!!!! 
Könnte heulen, echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???
Das ist eigentlich für Babyflaschen und Milchpumpen und so Zeugs. Und da die Flaschen irgendwie immer irgendwen stören (warum auch immer), passt das ganz gut.




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s einfach im Urin - Die Saison 2013 wird wieder schaiZZe!!!!
> Könnte heulen, echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ach, das wird schon! Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## InoX (28. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt kann ich mir auch was drunter vorstellen.

Hat Spaß gemacht die Runde.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren
> 
> komme auch gerade von einer schönen Tour...
> 
> ...



Du weist, das Strava die Option hat den Start/Endpunkt automatisch immer zu verschleiern?

@TT Mensch, was machst du nur???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mir auch was drunter vorstellen.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht die Runde.



Das ist gut 

Ich hatte doch gesagt, das Teil sehe aus aus wie ein Krake


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meine Flaschen konnte ich direkt auf das Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Freundin stecken...



Das Ding gefällt mir, wie nennt sich das genau? Ich finde leider nix im Netz


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2012)

Munchkin Sprout. Den Besteckaufsatz habe ich bei mir weggelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2012)

zurück von der runde und jetzt ferienbude aufräumen und saubermachen... zum glück hat man noch die freundin dabei

Fotos kommen natürlich dann auch noch nachgereicht...ein himmlischer tag...


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Munchkin Sprout. Den Besteckaufsatz habe ich bei mir weggelassen.



Bestellt... danke


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2012)

hei marco, hats du dir den on one jetzt reingezogen??? Hab da was vernommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bestellt... danke



Kein Ding. Ich selbst wäre auch nie auf die Idee gekommen. Spart auf jeden Fall gut Platz und die Flaschen können nicht umkippen.
An Heiligabend durften alle raten, wofür das Teil sein soll. Ich hab's als Einziger erraten können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

So sah es heute aus





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> zurück von der runde und jetzt ferienbude aufräumen und saubermachen... zum glück hat man noch die freundin dabei
> 
> Fotos kommen natürlich dann auch noch nachgereicht...ein himmlischer tag...




Du hast es sooooooooo gut!!!  
Bin richtig neidisch auf deine Bikeweibchen.
Mit *M*einer _(..schreibt man dann doch groß, oder???)_ wird das nix mehr.....   


Ich erwarte ein Paket, das stimmt.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, der Doc hat es echt gut...

Um nicht zu sagen "perfect". Bei mir wir es auch mal wieder Zeit den nächsten Schritt zu machen. Von "good"---> "excellent"


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2012)

So ihr Hübschen und Marco!

Ich werde mich dann mal so laaangsam über den Jahreswechsel verabschieden und bin dann wohl auch ohne Netz, es sei denn ich komme intuitiv mit dem Smartphone klar, dann geh ich euch weiter auf den Sack!
Wenn nicht - dann möchte ich euch jetzt schon einen guten Start in ein wunderbares neues Jahr wünschen und dass all Eure Träume (neue Nase, bikendes Weibchen, Bikes, etc.) in Erfüllung gehen.
Spätestens am Abend des 01. sehen wir uns alle wieder - außer einer vlt. der später aus Havanna zurück sein wird.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Huch das hat lange gedauert. Erst 4,5h aufm Rad gewesen und dann noch lange gemampft 
Jetzt kann ich mich ganz zufrieden auf die Couch legen und noch Filme gucken.
Meine Eltern sind verreist und mein Bruder ist eh auf Achse.

Weitere 5 Tage nur für mich und den Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

4,5h oi m Dezember? Frueh ,... Wobei, hatte auch schon ne >4h einheit... Hab nix gesagt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Kollegen der das Sauerland nicht so gewohnt ist 
Sonst geht die Runde auch in ~3h 

Er ist extra dafür von Dortmund angereist, da wollte ich ihm schon den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So ihr Hübschen und Marco!
> 
> Ich werde mich dann mal so laaangsam über den Jahreswechsel verabschieden und bin dann wohl auch ohne Netz, es sei denn ich komme intuitiv mit dem Smartphone klar, dann geh ich euch weiter auf den Sack!
> Wenn nicht - dann möchte ich euch jetzt schon einen guten Start in ein wunderbares neues Jahr wünschen und dass all Eure Träume (neue Nase, bikendes Weibchen, Bikes, etc.) in Erfüllung gehen.
> Spätestens am Abend des 01. sehen wir uns alle wieder - außer einer vlt. der später aus Havanna zurück sein wird.



Ich wünsche Dir auch einen guten Rutsch und für das Jahr 2013 viel Spaß auf dem Bike, Gesundheit und natürlich.... ein Lottogewinn . 
Evtl trifft man sich ja mal

Der Havana ist bereitgestellt

VG


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Na dann Feier schön Veikko


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

Hau rein!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke Jungs! Maddda, dein Päckchen ist unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Sauber, danke Dann kann ich ja endlich wieder mitm FR HT Gasgeben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Veikko, du alte Proseccolerche.....lass´ krachen! Komm gesund in´s 2013!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1l gefrierbeutel
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



So nach ich das auch schon immer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch. Heimwärts geht´s erst, wenn der Beutel gefroren ist...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Genau! Lass es richtig krachen Veikko 

Gefrierbeutel? Immer - ideal für Handy, Auotschlüssel oder ein paar Kröten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

*Wie Philipp schon schreibt:
*






+









= _Peeeeeeeeeerfekt !!  ....und riecht zu Hause noch gut! _


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

steck den Sand nicht in den Kopf! Das wird schon wieder allles gut!

Wenn Du durch die OP zum Sommer wieder komplett hergestellt bist ist doch die Saison echt außerhalb des Relevanzkorridors. Lass das Jahr einfach auf Dich zukommen und genieße es dann einfach mal nur!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du hast es sooooooooo gut!!!
> Bin richtig neidisch auf deine Bikeweibchen.
> Mit *M*einer _(..schreibt man dann doch groß, oder???)_ wird das nix mehr.....
> 
> ...



Ich bin mit dem Umbau auch angefangen, d.h. ich kann Dir demnächst auch ein Paket schicken!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Doc hat es echt gut...
> 
> Um nicht zu sagen "perfect". Bei mir wir es auch mal wieder Zeit den nächsten Schritt zu machen. Von "good"---> "excellent"



Moin Marcus,

gratuliere!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Glaub mir, mir fehlt echt was. Werde hier unausstehlich zu Hause!!!

Und ich hatte mir gesundheitlich mehr erhofft. 
Naja..., dann müsst ihr halt meine geistigen Blähungen hier ertragen und mich aufheitern!




Dafür gibt´s auch immer brav AUGENPFLEGE:


Junior im Bettchen?  _Tattaa..._



-Bene- schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> So ihr Hübschen und Marco!
> 
> Ich werde mich dann mal so laaangsam über den Jahreswechsel verabschieden und bin dann wohl auch ohne Netz, es sei denn ich komme intuitiv mit dem Smartphone klar, dann geh ich euch weiter auf den Sack!
> Wenn nicht - dann möchte ich euch jetzt schon einen guten Start in ein wunderbares neues Jahr wünschen und dass all Eure Träume (neue Nase, bikendes Weibchen, Bikes, etc.) in Erfüllung gehen.
> Spätestens am Abend des 01. sehen wir uns alle wieder - außer einer vlt. der später aus Havanna zurück sein wird.



Moin Veikko,

einen Guten Rutsch und ein Frohes Neues Jahr auch von mir!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Heimwärts geht´s erst, wenn der Beutel gefroren ist...



Bei Dir ist doch das der vom seitlichen Ausgang!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, mir fehlt echt was. Werde hier unausstehlich zu Hause!!!
> 
> Und ich hatte mir gesundheitlich mehr erhofft.
> Naja..., dann müsst ihr halt meine geistigen Blähungen hier ertragen und mich aufheitern!
> ...



Der guckt bestimmt heimlich unter der Decke!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> gratuliere!



Moin Jens

Du gratulierst mir zu meinem "Single Status"  ? Ich hoffe deine Frau liest nicht heimlich mit!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens
> 
> Du gratulierst mir zu meinem "Single Status"  ? Ich hoffe deine Frau liest nicht heimlich mit!



Nein, dazu das Du dafür bereit bist den nächsten Schritt zu machen!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, mir fehlt echt was. Werde hier unausstehlich zu Hause!!!
> 
> Und ich hatte mir gesundheitlich mehr erhofft.
> Naja..., dann müsst ihr halt meine geistigen Blähungen hier ertragen und *mich aufheitern*!
> ...



Bitte...


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nein, dazu das Du dafür bereit bist den nächsten Schritt zu machen!



Achsooooo... Schließt eure Schwestern weg, der Marcus ist wieder auf der Jagt


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Achsooooo... Schließt eure Schwestern weg, der Marcus ist wieder auf der Jagt



Und mit ein paar Kilos weniger auf den Rippen wahrscheinlich auch wieder deutlich attraktiver für die Damenwelt!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bitte...



Auch nicht schlecht!



















Richtig, meine Frau liest nicht mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin immer attraktiv... das Zauberwort heißt "Charisma"


Das Astra perlt aber auch schon wieder!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

ist jemand von den hier anwesenden crossern morgen in herford?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist jemand von den hier anwesenden crossern morgen in herford?



Ich nicht, aber die restliche Rasselbande aus Neheim so weit ich weiß.


Ich überlege grad scharf, ob ich mir nicht noch irgendwie ein 26" Enduro oder 29" AM hinstellen kann?!
Räder kann man nie genug haben, bräuchte ja nur Rahmen/Gabel und ggf. Laufradsatz.


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

DAAARTS WM!!! 


ps: n'abend!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer attraktiv... das Zauberwort heißt "Charisma"


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube er meinte charme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Gestern ging was....


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> DAAARTS WM!!!
> 
> 
> ps: n'abend!



Hi Benjamin,

Paket ist gepackt und geht morgen zur Post!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar! 
Dann kann ich im neuen Jahr direkt weiter mein Race Bike zusammenbauen.. dann fehlen nur noch kleinigkeiten


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte charme.



Echt? So ein Mist aber auch!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gestern ging was....



Das kann man sich nicht mal schön saufen!:kotz:


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> DAAARTS WM!!!
> 
> 
> ps: n'abend!



Was ist da bitte für eine Stimmung...


----------



## BENDERR (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was ist da bitte für eine Stimmung...



übel geil! hätt ich nie gedacht.
und das ganze dingens is spannend ohne ende.. ich schau das gern


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> übel geil! hätt ich nie gedacht.
> und das ganze dingens is spannend ohne ende.. ich schau das gern



Würde jetzt gerne im Publikum sitzen, ein paar nette Damen sind ja in der Halle... Hat was von Oktoberfest, nur ohne Blaskapelle


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Würde jetzt gerne im Publikum sitzen, ein paar nette Damen sind ja in der Halle... Hat was von Oktoberfest, nur ohne Blaskapelle



...und unter die Tische pinkeln!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und unter die Tische pinkeln!




Iiiiiih, du Ferkel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

Spätburgunder Kabinett und der Verein hier ist Klasse 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Iiiiiih, du Ferkel..



Dann frag mal die Münchner was da so auf dem Oktoberfest in den Festzelten so abgeht!:kotz:


Edit

Seit wann bist Du so empfindlich?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Spätburgunder Kabinett und der Verein hier ist Klasse
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Das Getränk hört sich schon mal gut an und der Verein....?


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann frag mal die Münchner was da so auf dem Oktoberfest in den Festzelten so abgeht!:kotz:
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...



Seit dem ich Niveau habe, also seit gestern


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich mein euch du schnarchnase  dafür, dass hier eigentlich Bier ernster xc Bereich ist, ist der Unterhaltungswert sehr hoch 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Gleich gibt es auf 3Sat den 2 Teil von "Die Rückkehr des Tanzlehrers", Henning Mankell ist cool!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich Niveau habe, also seit gestern



Seitdem du eine Neue in Aussicht hast, hast du Nivo? 

Hat sie dich so schnell geändert?


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Seitdem du eine Neue in Aussicht hast, hast du Nivo?
> 
> Hat sie dich so schnell geändert?



Wer f...en will, muss freundlich sein


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich Niveau habe, also seit gestern



Da hast Du glaub ich was verwechselt!





Das war was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mein euch du schnarchnase  dafür, dass hier eigentlich Bier ernster xc Bereich ist, ist der Unterhaltungswert sehr hoch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ok, ich bin schon runter von der Leitung!

Ansonsten Danke!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Hau rein veikko und guten rutsch

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Oh mein Gott, ihr alten Tipsen......  

Habe gerade mal 3,4,5,6 Käffchen weggerochen und mit Frauchen auf der ausgezogenen Couch (unser Schlafeckchen, wenn kinderfreies WE) die ChartShow geschaut...    Dann mal kurz bei Maffay die Boxen aufgerissen!!!!  

So, kurz Werbung....  




ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist doch das der vom seitlichen Ausgang!



*



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bitte...




Ach Mensch , Markus.... _*schnauff*_   Es gibt noch sooo viele junge und hübsche Frauen, die uns beide noch nicht kennen.....  Eine Schande!!!! Oder? 


   Selbst schuld, gelle!! 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Achsooooo... Schließt eure Schwestern weg, der Marcus ist wieder auf der Jagt



Keine Angst, die hat gerade ´nen Wurf hinter sich. 
Und sonst wird die bewacht wie ein Schatz! 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gestern ging was....



Aha....... Was jetzt genau?  



ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und unter die Tische pinkeln!





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Iiiiiih, du Ferkel..



ICH nicht! Deshalb ja der seitliche Ausgang (*) am Beutel.... 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mein euch du *schnarchnase*  dafür, dass hier eigentlich Bier ernster xc Bereich ist, ist der Unterhaltungswert sehr hoch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Jetzt wirste aber persönlich.... 

Warte mal ab, wir sind noch am Aufwärmen...  



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es auf 3Sat den 2 Teil von "Die Rückkehr des Tanzlehrers", Henning Mankell ist cool!



Wegen euch gibt´s die GEZ-Gebühr, so mein Gefühl. 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wer* f...en* will, muss freundlich sein



...*fahren* (= biken)......


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Nabend zusammen

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Hau rein veikko und guten rutsch
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Moin Matze!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Nabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Huhuuuu

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2012)

Nabend, was ist hier los ? Man kommt garnicht mehr hinterher. Na Marco du Zitierhengst .


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ICH WERDE MIT CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC GESCHRIEBEN

Aber den Maffay höre ich auch gerne mal

Alle wieder da... Ich mach mir noch ein Pilz auf!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja echt brutal, wieviele seiten seit heute mittag vergangen sind 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

*@Matthias + Cihan
*
Euch empfehle ich erstmal 2 große Bembel _Heiße Äppler_ und im Wechsel je 1/4h  ein Wodka-RedBull und Bier....

Ihr müsst lockerer werden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ICH WERDE MIT CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC GESCHRIEBEN
> 
> Aber den Maffay höre ich auch gerne mal
> 
> Alle wieder da... Ich mach mir noch ein Pilz auf!




Ich weiß, wie Mar*C*o !!   
Habe doch erreicht was ich wollte.....  War´n Anwesenheitstest! 


Genau, Stößchen!!!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Bembel hahahhahahahahah geil !!!!


Dickbauchige steingutkanne

Sent from my BlackBerry 990o


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Achja mathias nur mit einem T. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend, was ist hier los ? Man kommt garnicht mehr hinterher. Na Marco du Zitierhengst .



Tach Cihan,

hast Dich ja auch schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr beteiligt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Bembel hahahhahahahahah geil !!!!
> 
> 
> Dickbauchige steingutkanne
> ...



Schreibt man *Bämbel* oder *Bembel*???? 

Kennst du den Ausdruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach Cihan,
> 
> hast Dich ja auch schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr beteiligt.



Genau! Hast uns verleugnet! 

Du kannst uns nur nicht leiden weil wir schwarz sind....


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ICH WERDE MIT CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC GESCHRIEBEN
> 
> Aber den Maffay höre ich auch gerne mal
> 
> Alle wieder da... Ich mach mir noch ein Pilz auf!



Ich hab Dir schon mal ne Dose mitgebracht!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich kenn den ausdruck nicht aber meine frau. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@Matthias + Cihan*
> 
> Euch empfehle ich erstmal 2 große Bembel _Heiße Äppler_ und im Wechsel je 1/4h ein Wodka-RedBull und Bier....
> 
> Ihr müsst lockerer werden...


 
Das sagt gerade der der noch vor kurzem hier nur rein geluschert hat . Seitdem du dein Gehirn im Krankenhaus gelassen hast , bist du ganz schön am posten hier .


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Achja mathias nur mit einem T.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Deshalb ja immer Matze!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab Dir schon mal ne Dose mitgebracht!



Du flachst mich nicht, Torte!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das sagt gerade der der noch vor kurzem hier nur rein geluschert hat . Seitdem du dein Gehirn im Krankenhaus gelassen hast , bist du ganz schön am posten hier .



Mit der Tamponade haben sie ihm das ja rausgezogen. Seitdem gibt es täglich Walnussschnaps bei ihm!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du flachst mich nicht, Torte!



Torte kann ich auch!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ziehe mir gerade mal etwas Musik zu Gemüt und könnte gerade die Bude runterrocken...... 

...vielleicht eher was für Marcus u. Jens!?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb_Jzgnrpv8"]Dire Straits - BEST Brother In Arms LIVE - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTwRMiF07iY"]Metallica - RARE VIDEO - Unforgiven -  Milton Keynes UK 1993 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Naja ich kenn den ausdruck nicht aber meine frau.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900




Ach, du bist verheiratet?! 
Mit einer echten Frankfurterin?

...und warum steht "Miami" bei dir????


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Beide eine gute Wahl!


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach Cihan,
> 
> hast Dich ja auch schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr beteiligt.


 
Ja ich bin hier mit einem User (der diesen Thread nicht besucht) am planen, es geht um mein neues Projekt.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schreibt man *Bämbel* oder *Bembel*????
> 
> Kennst du den Ausdruck?


 
Ich kannte weder das eine noch das andere Wort.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Hunger...



Ich habe Dir doch was mitgebracht!





Hat auch viel weniger Kalorien!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das sagt gerade der der noch vor kurzem hier nur rein geluschert hat . Seitdem du dein Gehirn im Krankenhaus gelassen hast , bist du ganz schön am posten hier .











Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert - lebt´s sich völligst ungeniert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ziehe mir gerade mal etwas Musik zu Gemüt und könnte gerade die Bude runterrocken......
> 
> ...vielleicht eher was für Marcus u. Jens!?
> 
> ...



Wäre für beides zu haben. Die "Money for Nothing" von den Dire Straits war meine erste käuflich erworbene CD und die schwarze Metallica ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit der Tamponade haben sie ihm das ja rausgezogen. Seitdem gibt es täglich Walnussschnaps bei ihm!





Hätte fast auf die Couch gelullt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Zum Glück habe ich DEN Beutel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir doch was mitgebracht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute ist mir das egal... Ich habe verdammt gute Laune und könnte irgendwelche Dummheiten machen


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir das egal... Ich habe verdammt gute Laune und könnte irgendwelche Dummheiten machen



Prima, ich schick Dir meine Kontonummer!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, du bist verheiratet?!
> Mit einer echten Frankfurterin?
> 
> ...und warum steht "Miami" bei dir????




Nee mit ner echten pfälzerin, naja miami klingt verdammt cooln wie ich finde 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Beide eine gute Wahl!



Ups, DU kennst das?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Langhaariger Bombenleger!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir das egal... Ich habe verdammt gute Laune und könnte irgendwelche Dummheiten machen




F**k, würde jetzt gerne mit dir durch HH ziehen! 
Oder du schaffst es endlich her....  

Bin voll in Feierlaune und Frauchen pennt neben mir....  suuuuuuuuuuuper!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Langhaariger Bombenleger!




Hahahahahaha 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Doppelalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert - lebt´s sich völligst ungeniert.....


 
Ich glaube du hast zuviel von deinem Walnussschnaps getrunken, kann das sein ?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> F**k, würde jetzt gerne mit dir durch HH ziehen!
> Oder du schaffst es endlich her....
> 
> Bin voll in Feierlaune und Frauchen pennt neben mir....  suuuuuuuuuuuper!



Mit dem Gedanken mit Euch die Gegend unsicher zu machen könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Bleibt bestimmt kein Auge trocken (und wahrscheinlich auch kein Glas)!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Nee mit ner echten pfälzerin, naja miami klingt verdammt cooln wie ich finde
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Cool! Kennt ihr den Bad Dürkheimer Wurstmarkt? - Klaro, oder!?
Da hat mich mal ein Kumpel so mit Cola-Rotwein abgefüllt, da bin ich die letzten Stunden auf allen vieren gegangen....     Aber lang ist´s her! Peinlich!!! 

...und dicke Knie gab´s kostenlos.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Nicht Du, Marcel war gemeint!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> F**k, würde jetzt gerne mit dir durch HH ziehen!
> Oder du schaffst es endlich her....
> 
> Bin voll in Feierlaune und Frauchen pennt neben mir....  suuuuuuuuuuuper!



Ich glaube, wenn wir jetzt loswackeln würden, würden wir morgen pleite sein und in irgendwelchen billigen Stundenhotels wach werden...

In so einer Knolle ist immer zu schnell Luft drin... Prost


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast zuviel von deinem Walnussschnaps getrunken, kann das sein ?



Richtet ja seit der Tamponadenziehung keinen Schaden mehr bei ihm an!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Cool! Kennt ihr den Bad Dürkheimer Wurstmarkt? - Klaro, oder!?
> 
> Da hat mich mal ein Kumpel so mit Cola-Rotwein abgefüllt, da bin ich die letzten Stunden auf allen vieren gegangen....     Aber lang ist´s her! Peinlich!!!
> 
> ...




Ja kennen vom hoeren sagen aber da war ich noch nicht.die weinfeste sind eh alle gleich.... Bin auch nicht so der weintrinker 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn wir jetzt loswackeln würden, würden wir morgen pleite sein und in irgendwelchen billigen Stundenhotels wach werden...
> 
> In so einer Knolle ist immer zu schnell Luft drin... Prost



Und ich trinke hier gerade Mineralwasser!

Ansonsten egal, hauptsache es war schön.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ups, DU kennst das?



Natürlich?! 

Hab doch einen ordentlichen Vater "der seinem Bub" gute Musik gezeigt/vorgespielt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedanken mit Euch die Gegend unsicher zu machen könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Bleibt bestimmt kein Auge trocken (und wahrscheinlich auch kein Glas)!



Wir müssen uns in Willingen treffen!!


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich trinke hier gerade Mineralwasser!




Heehe ich auch !!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Natürlich?!
> 
> Hab doch einen ordentlichen Vater "der seinem Bub" gute Musik gezeigt/vorgespielt hat



OK, der ist wahrscheinlich auch erst Mitte/Ende vierzig.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns in Willingen treffen!!



Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall hinbekommen. Und vorher noch in den HaBe's!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedanken mit Euch die Gegend unsicher zu machen könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Bleibt bestimmt kein Auge trocken (und wahrscheinlich auch kein Glas)!



*spassmoduskurzaus*

*Ich muss jetzt echt mal sagen, dass hier wirklich verdammt nette Leute im Thread sind und einige taugen mMn wirklich zum Pferde stehlen. 
Mit manchen kann man echt auch sinnvolle PNs schreiben und einfach mal Luft ablassen oder auch ein Ohr zum Zuhören bieten. 
Macht einfach Spaß hier! 
Irgendwie gehört´s schon zum Tagesablauf..  

Über ein Treffen würde ich mich echt freuen!!!!*

*spassmoduswiederan*


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, der ist wahrscheinlich auch erst Mitte/Ende vierzig.



Wird '13 glatte 50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich trinke hier gerade Mineralwasser!



Desch is brudahl!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich trinke hier gerade Mineralwasser!
> 
> Ansonsten egal, hauptsache es war schön.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns in Willingen treffen!!



Wann ist das nochmal?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wird '13 glatte 50



War Ende vierzig ja korrekt.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *spassmoduskurzaus*
> 
> *Ich muss jetzt echt mal sagen, dass hier wirklich verdammt nette Leute im Thread sind und einige taugen mMn wirklich zum Pferde stehlen.
> Mit manchen kann man echt auch sinnvolle PNs schreiben und einfach mal Luft ablassen oder auch ein Ohr zum Zuhören bieten.
> ...



Kann ich glatt bestätigen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2012)

moin,

ohjeh, die drei von der Tankstelle sind ja wieder da


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *spassmoduskurzaus*
> 
> *Ich muss jetzt echt mal sagen, dass hier wirklich verdammt nette Leute im Thread sind und einige taugen mMn wirklich zum Pferde stehlen.
> Mit manchen kann man echt auch sinnvolle PNs schreiben und einfach mal Luft ablassen oder auch ein Ohr zum Zuhören bieten.
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wann ist das nochmal?



http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/news.html


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ohjeh, die drei von der Tankstelle sind ja wieder da



Und der Tankwart ist gerade auch angekommen!

Hallo Maik


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2012)

genau prost jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ohjeh, die drei von der Tankstelle sind ja wieder da



Moin Klausi!  

Ach, da war auch ne PN von dir.  Moment.....


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *spassmoduskurzaus*
> 
> *Ich muss jetzt echt mal sagen, dass hier wirklich verdammt nette Leute im Thread sind und einige taugen mMn wirklich zum Pferde stehlen. *
> *Mit manchen kann man echt auch sinnvolle PNs schreiben und einfach mal Luft ablassen oder auch ein Ohr zum Zuhören bieten. *
> ...


 
Stell dir mal vor wir treffen uns und alle sind ganz ruhig . Im Internet kann man ja auf die Pauke hauen .


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Klausi!
> 
> Ach, da war auch ne PN von dir.  Moment.....



Mach Dir nicht draus Maik, seit kurzem fehlt da beim Marco halt etwas.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja wohl mal wieder ein legendärer Abend... ich habe Spaß! Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor wir treffen uns und alle sind ganz ruhig . Im Internet kann man ja auf die Pauke hauen .



Klar, wir müssen ja erstmal beschnüffeln, aber die Grundchemie ist doch brutalst gut!!!! 

--------------------------------

Bin kurz telefonieren.......


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor wir treffen uns und alle sind ganz ruhig . Im Internet kann man ja auf die Pauke hauen .



So wie hier im Grauzonenbiker-Comic:





Geliehen aus dem Album von MudDoc, Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Klar, wir müssen ja erstmal beschnüffeln, aber die Grundchemie ist doch brutalst gut!!!!
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Bin kurz telefonieren.......



Wird wohl nicht passieren 

Philipp, Kai und Jens hab ich schon getroffen. Würde SEHR spassig


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2012)

Du hast auch immer ein Passendes Bild parat. Der ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2012)

ABER der Herr TT kann doch gar nicht mehr schnüffeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin dann mal raus!

GN8


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Du hast auch immer ein Passendes Bild parat. Der ist wirklich gut.



Das kann Marcus mindestens genau so gut!

Und wer erkennt sich vom Phantombild wieder?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ABER der Herr TT kann doch gar nicht mehr schnüffeln


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Ach hier geht das mit der angeberei doch noch^^

Ihr müsst ab und zu mal bei den Herren mit den Stahlfederdämpfern und co vorbeigucken


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das kann Marcus mindestens genau so gut!



Stimmt, um noch einmal auf die Sache mit den Pilz(en) zurück zu kommen...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach hier geht das mit der angeberei doch noch^^
> 
> Ihr müsst ab und zu mal bei den Herren mit den Stahlfederdämpfern und co vorbeigucken



Och nee, dann lieber hier mIt den positiv Verrückten rumfrotzeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, um noch einmal auf die Sache mit den Pilz(en) zurück zu kommen...



Das waren jetzt aber nicht mehr die Champions!

P.S. Das hat jetzt aber auch gedauert!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

rtl nitro

das ist doch mal richtiges fernseh kulturgut!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> rtl nitro
> 
> das ist doch mal richtiges fernseh kulturgut!



Hier ist auch gleich richtiges Kulturgut: Kaltschaummatraze, Gute N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, um noch einmal auf die Sache mit den Pilz(en) zurück zu kommen...



Da lege ich ausnahmsweise mal Einspruch ein.
Die finde ich unf_ci_kable!!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> rtl nitro
> 
> das ist doch mal richtiges fernseh kulturgut!



was ist rtl nitro


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> was ist rtl nitro



Kennen wir alten Männer nicht!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

ein fernsehsender

eigentlich für jeden mit schüssel zu empfangen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> rtl nitro
> 
> das ist doch mal richtiges fernseh kulturgut!





Wohnst du im Satelittenschatten, Kai?
Kein Kabel-TV?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben Kabel Standard.


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Also die Profis fangen iwe mit psychologischer Kriegsführung an

Post gerade eben von einem gewissen Herrn Kurschat:



> Neue Vorsätze sind immer gut ... ich höre jetzt auf zu Rauchen und zu Trinken ... versprochen ... am 1. fang ich an ... ich reiße mich voll zusammen und fang dann wieder mit dem Training an ... so eine Winterpause kann einen ganz schön aus der Spur bringen ... : )





> Wir haben Kabel Standard.



Wir auch...kannste aber auch auf rtlnitronow.de gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da lege ich ausnahmsweise mal Einspruch ein.
> Die finde ich unf_ci_kable!!




Ach doch bei der kann man schon schwach werden.....
Ich bin auch raus

Gn8

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

was soll ich mit kabel?
kommt doch eh nur schrott, bzw. auch nicht mehr als mit sattelit.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> was soll ich mit kabel?
> kommt doch eh nur schrott, bzw. auch nicht mehr als mit sattelit.



Ohne Digital extra zu bezahlen sogar einiges weniger als per Satellit.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

miss fack ya hat zellulite.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> miss fack ya hat zellulite.



Deshalb die vielen Tattoos!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man die geschickt in Wellen sticht, dann gleicht sich das bestümmt wieder aus


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn man die geschickt in Wellen sticht, dann gleicht sich das bestümmt wieder aus



Jetzt dreht er aber auf!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

um eure wissensgier zu stillen:

gerade läuft "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" und gleich "bang, boom, bang".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Philipp, der kam ja direkt aus dem Handgelenk!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> um eure wissensgier zu stillen:
> 
> gerade läuft "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" und gleich "bang, boom, bang".




..klingt so interessant wie´n Furz im Fahrstuhl!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> um eure wissensgier zu stillen:
> 
> gerade läuft "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" und gleich "bang, boom, bang".


"bang, boom, bang" ist groß! Ich glaube, ich muss meine Senderliste mal wieder aktualisieren...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Klärt mich mal auf!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab eben Goldrausch in Alaska auf DMAX geguckt....irgendwie toll, Leute die keine Ahnung haben, was sie da tun, investieren mördermäßig viel Kohle und ständig geht was kaputt, wie beim Mountainbiken auch


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

Marco, wie gefällt dir die?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ne "3" nach Schulnoten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab eben Goldrausch in Alaska auf DMAX geguckt....irgendwie toll, Leute die keine Ahnung haben, was sie da tun, investieren mördermäßig viel Kohle und ständig geht was kaputt, wie beim Mountainbiken auch



das habe ich auch geguckt und dann einen kanal weitergeschaltet. und dann war ich auf rtl nitro.

zur zeit kommt das, oder eine andere serie, mal den ganzen tag lang.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

ok


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, ich bin raus! 

Nacht.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich bin raus!
> 
> Nacht.



Ich auch, GN8


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich klau mal ausm Nachbarfred:


----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2012)

glecih wird wieder jedemenge gelöscht  Grade im Hobbit gewesen und fand ihn mordsmäßig gut, letzendlich aber wie die gefährten aufgebaut


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> um eure wissensgier zu stillen:
> 
> gerade läuft "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" und gleich "bang, boom, bang".





Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..klingt so interessant wie´n Furz im Fahrstuhl!!!!



Ich hatte das mit dem Kulturbanausen eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> glecih wird wieder jedemenge gelöscht  Grade im Hobbit gewesen und fand ihn mordsmäßig gut, letzendlich aber wie die gefährten aufgebaut



Moin Jan,

Nippelverbot wurde doch beachtet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

Maffay? Geil, gestern erst die ersten beiden tabaluga Alben bei amazon gekauft. Waren meine ersten beiden lp's.
Metallica? S&m 

Hobbit geht es Sonntag abend 

Und ja, tatoos sind geil,... Aber die alte ist eucht unf***able 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, um noch einmal auf die Sache mit den Pilz(en) zurück zu kommen...



Moin!

Du meinst wohl eher Fußpilz? Deswegen hat die Alte doch Schuhe an, hab ich recht?

Nu erstmal ne Runde Gassi gehen


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi Marcel,

Du hättest die Olle nicht unbedingt noch mal zitieren müssen. Ansonsten führe ich gleich mein Epic zum Gassi aus!

Und der Hobbit kommt die Tage auch noch dran.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2012)

Morgens schon ein bissel Stunk machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich geh heute mittag nochmal bissle crossen. Diesmal wirklich ga1 und wirklich flach 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Dezember 2012)

moin

so warte mal auf die Sonne und Plusgrade....beides aber noch nicht zu sehn

Sascha bist den mit dem Crosser schon warmgeworden?


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs habt mal wieder gas gegeben gestern...hübsche tattoos

Wenn ihr wüsstet, dass die ausfahrten mit meiner freundin nicht immer so heile welt ist...

Immer dieses warten bei abfahrten, sie wieder mal in die hosen sch***t wenn ne wurzel vor ihr auftaucht...hmmm aber alles in allem haben wir schon viel spass zusammen zu biken...

bei uns heute 12° und geilstes wetter...


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> so warte mal auf die Sonne und Plusgrade....beides aber noch nicht zu sehn
> 
> Sascha bist den mit dem Crosser schon warmgeworden?



Sonne kommt hier auch nicht, aber immerhin schon 9 Grad Plus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

Doc: du hättest mein weibe erleben müssen,... Sie bleibt lieber auf dem asphaltierten Radweg.

Und crosser: ja, macht echt dpass. Aber es geht nicht alles und sowohl Rennrad, als auch MTB haben ihre Berechtigung 
Mehr gaenge brauch ich eigentlich net. Wenn der eine nicht reicht, ist der crosser bei uns die falsche Wahl. Dann wäre das Rennrad, oder das bike besser gewesen.
Die bb7 ist auch besser als immer gedacht. Sie kommt net an meine x0 ran, aber besser als RR bremse. Sie ist nur recht breit und ab und an Stöße ich mit der Hacke dran.
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin ihr Bagaluten

Der Hobbit scheint ja "der Film" zu sein...





Gruß


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs habt mal wieder gas gegeben gestern...hübsche tattoos
> 
> Wenn ihr wüsstet, dass die ausfahrten mit meiner freundin nicht immer so heile welt ist...
> 
> ...




Wenn man nicht gerade eine WC-Fahrerin als Frau/Freundin hat, wird man meistens konditionell und auch fahrtechnisch überlegen sein.
Aber du kannst doch froh sein, dass sie mit dir biken geht und wenn sonst alles stimmt


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

na bergauf kann sie schon gas geben. Da ist sie bei den besten der obbyszene mitdabei. Die ränge verliert sie dann immer bischen auf der fläche und halt dann bergab. Ich könnt an den rennen jedesmal heulen wenn ich wieder eins mit ihr bestreite.

Ich montier mal nen schletzgummi und dann ab gehts

Oder sie sollte mal mit dem tandem und mein kollege mitfahrn...da will sie aber ned...sie weiss schon warum...

Ich klag ja au ned. Sie macht ihre sache supi für dass sie erst vor 4 jahren mit dem biken angefangen hat...dank mir


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

Meine hat am Berg auch erstmal den Kumpel verblasennund ihn dann doof angemacht, was er denn hat bergab war es das dann halt wieder 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2012)

Würdet ihr heulen oder lachen, wenn euch eure Freundin bergab verbläst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (29. Dezember 2012)

mehr Gas geben  

(moin!)


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da ne andere Theorie, ich glaube die könnten alle so schnell wie die Herren der schöpfung...
Mir is aber aufgefallen, dass Männer zwar in der Regel schneller Bergab sind, aber auch mehr Bodenproben nehmen


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne andere Theorie, ich glaube die könnten alle so schnell wie die Herren der schöpfung...
> Mir is aber aufgefallen, dass Männer zwar in der Regel schneller Bergab sind, aber auch mehr Bodenproben nehmen




bodenproben ist gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch für schneller fahren 


Ich hab aber auch erst eine Frau getroffen die bergab richtig schnell war, das war do Suess. Sie mit dem füllt, ich mit dem zaboo und lefty. Wir hatten viel Spass auf der finalen swissbikemasters Abfahrt weint

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs! Hier war wieder was los
Da bei uns im nördlichen Underfranggn grad herrliches Wetter ist(8°C, strahlender Sonnenschein), geh ich erstmal ne runde biken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Dezember 2012)

schön Herr Sauser dann laß uns doch mal ne Bild da...


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Hier kommt auch endlich die Sonne raus...


Ich hoffe, dass gleich nochn bissl kram für mein Freeridehardtail kommt und dann wird endlich wieder draussen gefahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moooooooooooooooin, aufstehen!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

*Hier ist sogar was für den Junior! *

Servus Jan!   ...so bin ich zu dir! 








*EDIT:*  Noch eins...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Dezember 2012)

So, zurück von der Tour. Ich sah aus, als ob ich mich im Schlamm gesuhlt hätte
Ein paar Bilder:









Der Grund warum ich momentan nicht sinnvoll GA trainieren kann:



Die schönen flachen Radwege sind noch vom Hochwasser überspühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Dezember 2012)

schöne Bilder

mal ne Frage: gibt es ne trick wie man SPD-Cleats schnell u richtig montiert, alleine???


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moooooooooooooooin, aufstehen!!!



Na auch endlich wach! Ich habe schon 2 1/2 Stunden Biken in den Dammer Bergen hinter mir. Schoen war's!


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Sehr coole Bilder  


Ich Trottel bin heute morgen (bei Regen) ins Studio gegangen. Habe ´ne Std Spinning und dann Bauch, Beine, Po gemacht...

Kaum war ich wieder zu Hause kam die Sonne raus

@tt
was hat die Gute denn auf ihrem Nachttisch stehen

Ups... Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich heute vor 5 Jahren diesem Irrenhaus beigetreten bin! Juhuuu


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sehr coole Bilder
> 
> 
> Ich Trottel bin heute morgen (bei Regen) ins Studio gegangen. Habe ´ne Std Spinning und dann Bauch, Beine, Po gemacht...
> ...



Hi Marcus,

manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jens,

welche weise Worte....


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2012)

Hm ich war heute gar nicht auf dem Rad. Hoffe es bleibt das gute Wetter.

Vorhin war noch der Postbote da und hat mir ein paar Eggis und das ersehnte XO Schaltwerk gebracht


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hab heute dev gewonnen...bilder...racing war angesagt...









beautycase war auch dabei unterm sattel...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hier ist sogar was für den Junior! *
> 
> Servus Jan!   ...so bin ich zu dir!



mit etwas fantasie könnte das die schwester von maddda sein.


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

eine gewisse ähnlichkeit ist nicht abzustreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2012)

also ansich ist so eine dh freundin nicht schlecht  vorallem weil ich nächstes Jahr auch höchstwahrscheinlich dh rennen fahre  das problem ist nur wenn die weiber sich so oft legen ^^ ich will ja nicht nur im Krankenhaus mit ihr sein  
Und irgenwie errinert die mich an Tracey Hannah


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> also ansich ist so eine dh freundin nicht schlecht  vorallem weil ich nächstes Jahr auch höchstwahrscheinlich dh rennen fahre  *das problem ist nur wenn die weiber sich so oft legen* ^^ ich will ja nicht nur im Krankenhaus mit ihr sein
> Und irgenwie errinert die mich an Tracey Hannah




....die Weiber....  Aber wer ist Tracey Hannah


----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2012)

musst dich mal bei MorewoodHutchinsonUnitedRide umsehen  ist ne recht erfolgreiche dh Worldcup Fahrerin


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aber wer ist Tracey Hannah



na die schwester vom mick.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> also ansich ist so eine dh freundin nicht schlecht  vorallem weil ich nächstes Jahr auch höchstwahrscheinlich dh rennen fahre  das problem ist nur wenn die weiber sich so oft legen ^^ ich will ja nicht nur im Krankenhaus mit ihr sein
> Und irgenwie errinert die mich an Tracey Hannah




     ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche schon 2 Tage nach einer Starrgabel für´s Inbred...  

Was sportliches oder eher was für Trails (so wie Oliver Dunjic).....ich weiß es nicht.


Eben erstmal meine Freundin befriedigt..................
















































...........habe die Schiebeschienen für die Hängevorhangsdingenkirchen endlich mal montiert!

Bin ich nicht lieb!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

> mit etwas fantasie könnte das die schwester von maddda sein.



Höh hab immer gedacht das ich einzelkind bin

Der Postbote war heute auch bei mir...Es gab ne Variostütze und ne Kette fürs Ragley. Musste dann erstmal diesen neumodischen Krempel testen, is ja ganz nett am FR HT son Ding


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich suche schon 2 Tage nach einer Starrgabel für´s Inbred...
> 
> Was sportliches oder eher was für Trails (so wie Oliver Dunjic).....ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> ...



Mensch Marco, 

du bist ja ein richtiger Marzipanprinz... Erst zu Ikea und jetzt das, wenn Du deiner Frau noch Blumen schenkst, wird sie Misstrauisch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß doch was sie braucht! 

Ein echter Frauenversteher halt!


----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2012)

und wann gibste ihr ihre Tampons aus deiner Nase wieder ?   

*duck und jetzt weg *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, alter Schwede!!!!!  Der war gut..._HOSSA_ !!

Da taut gerade einer richtig auf!?   

Wenn das Veikko wüsste...... Er wäre stolz!


----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2012)

der liest bestimmt mit


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> und wann gibste ihr ihre Tampons aus deiner Nase wieder ?
> 
> *duck und jetzt weg *








> Da taut gerade einer richtig auf!?
> 
> Wenn das Veikko wüsste...... Er wäre stolz!



Hoffen wir mal, dass er mit seinem neuen Internethandysmartphoneschießmichtotgerät gut zurecht kommt und hier ab und zu mal reinguckt


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

maaaaarco bitte keine aus alu...das sieht einfach schizze aus bei stahl.

entweder carbon oder eine aus stahl.

Alles andere ist quatsch. glaub da einem stahlprofi


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Warte mal, suche mal ein Bild....


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärsn hiermit?

http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=2&scat=0&id=100008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Es geht jetzt nur um die Kombi Rahmen und Gabel...








So, Jens (Doc)? 

Oder.....


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

stahl und titan geht gaaaaaaaar nicht. Nein nein nein...stahl zu stahl...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie wärsn hiermit?
> 
> http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=2&scat=0&id=100008




Schön, aber mehrfacher Preis des Rahmens. 
Zu teuer....    

Für das Geld bekomme ich ja das FatTireBike-Rahmenset...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

jep marco das ist es und nichts anderes...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

sowas???


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Jup sieht gut aus, so wie auf dem Bild...hauptsache nix wuchtiges

EDIT: Meinte das Bild von Marco...die Carbongabel is zu wuchtig finde ich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Der Aufbau gefällt mir auch....    Mal wieder was mit positivem Vorbau. 







Schnelle Bikes habe ich eigentlich genug. Und damit kann man bissl üben...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sowas???





Genau! Die Fork meinte ich. Das Bild habe ich auch gesucht...  Sieht doch auch geil aus......    Aber weniger was zum trailen, oder?!

Die Cromoto kann auch mal auf den Boden klatschen beim misslungenen Manöver...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

nur für dich marco...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep marco das ist es und nichts anderes...



Du meinst die Cromoto?
Hatte schon überlegt die matte Sobre-Gabel bei Bike-X-pert zu ordern, aber die kann nicht wirklich mehr....     
Lieferzeit wird auch mies sein.


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Pink...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup sieht gut aus, so wie auf dem Bild...hauptsache nix wuchtiges
> 
> EDIT: Meinte das Bild von Marco...die Carbongabel is zu wuchtig finde ich



Also 2:0 für die schlanke Cromoto.


Maiks schneller Inbredaufbau gefällt mir auch gut.....hmmm, aber wie geschrieben, schnelle Bikes habe ich genug.


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nur für dich marco...



Das hat einem Kollegen von mir gehört... Zu geil


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

die gabel kannst du auch direkt in fankreich bei sobre bestellen. Da gehts denke ich schneller...

Marco, in deinem alter sollte man die tricks weglassen und mehr fahren...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

moin marcus...

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

*@Philipp*

Du kommst ja aus Wermelskirchen, habe ich gesehen...

Da habe ich heute einen Thule-Träger hingeschickt, vor 2 Wochen eine Bremse, Veikko schickte kürzlich auch was nach WK und erwartet etwas aus WK....     Das (W)ort verfolgt mich z.Zt. ....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die gabel kannst du auch direkt in fankreich bei sobre bestellen. Da gehts denke ich schneller...
> 
> Marco, in deinem alter sollte man die tricks weglassen und mehr fahren...



Quark! Eigentlich heisst es "_Mit dem Alter wächst der Federweg_" ....,  oder der Hang zum puristischen und zum technischen, sauberen Fahren.

Kennst du Oliver Dunjic?   Ich liebe seine Videos....


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin marcus...
> 
> cool



Der Typ ist verrückt, der baut sich nur so´ne Bikes auf... Z.Zt. liebt er sein Surly,  ist aber leider St Pauli Fan


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

jep, hab ich schon gesehen. Hab ja gesagt er fährt schon gut aber vieles macht die einstellung und der schnitt des filmes.

Darum fahr ich ja jetzt auch 140mm intense bomber...


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@Philipp*
> 
> Du kommst ja aus Wermelskirchen, habe ich gesehen...
> 
> Da habe ich heute einen Thule-Träger hingeschickt, vor 2 Wochen eine Bremse, Veikko schickte kürzlich auch was nach WK und erwartet etwas aus WK....     Das (W)ort verfolgt mich z.Zt. ....



Den Thuleträger hat dir mein Vater abgekauft, hab schon drauf gewartet, dass du es bemerkst

Veikko hab ich ne Kettenführung abgekauft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Den Thuleträger hat dir mein Vater abgekauft, hab schon drauf gewartet, dass du es bemerkst
> 
> Veikko hab ich ne Kettenführung abgekauft



Das gibt´s doch nicht.....  
Hast du ihn darauf gebracht oder ist er auch hier aktiv.
Macht einen total netten Eindruck, wir hatten ja ein paar Mails geschrieben..

Werner, so war der Vorname, gelle!?
Nachname müsste ich schauen.

Der Träger ist heute raus per DHL. Gestern war die Post halbtags zu.


EDIT: Dein Dad muss hier aktiv sein - sein Nick war *zweikreise*, gelle?

Bestell mal liebe Grüße


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, dann sind wir ja bald für die nächste Saison ausgerüstet

Jup der is hier auch aktiv, hat den Dachrtäger aber selbst gefunden
Brauchten so ein Gabelgepäckträger, weil wegen den Carbonrahmen und so

ICh bestell mal schöne grüße

EDIT: Heissen tun wir alle mit Nachnamen Mader, deswegen glaubt uns auch keine Werkstatt, wenn wir wegen nem Marderschaden anrufen-.-^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Sind alle in der Family so bikeverrückt?


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich will auch so ein Inbred... genau wie das Graue


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

> Sind alle in der Family so bikeverrückt?



Jup Bis auf meine Mutter, die hat nur ein mtb und fährt eher seltener, kommt aber auch immer mit zu den Rennen anfeuern und alles
Sonst haben wir hier alle Radmäßig einen anner klatsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

/@TT: das ich für cromoto wäre hab ich ja schon gesagt, aber die carbon onnone ist auch trailtauglich. Ich versuche nun seit 2 Jahren sie kaput zu bekommen, schaffe es aber net 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup Bis auf meine Mutter, die hat nur ein mtb und fährt eher seltener, kommt aber auch immer mit zu den Rennen anfeuern und alles
> Sonst haben wir hier alle Radmäßig einen anner klatsche



Super! Das hätte ich auch gerne! 
Bei meinem Daddy war ich auf zig Hunderennen zum Anfeuern, auf zig (!!), aber er war noch nie bei einem meiner Rennen. 
Okay, der wird jetzt auch 60 und wohnt 20km weiter weg...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> /@TT: das ich für cromoto wäre hab ich ja schon gesagt, aber die carbon onnone ist auch trailtauglich. Ich versuche nun seit 2 Jahren sie kaput zu bekommen, schaffe es aber net
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Also 3:0 für die Cromoto, ja?


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

Sieht so aus marco !!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi Matthias!

-------------------------

Bin kurz was essen....


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

> Super! Das hätte ich auch gerne!
> Bei meinem Daddy war ich auf zig Hunderennen zum Anfeuern, auf zig (!!), aber er war noch nie bei einem meiner Rennen.
> Okay, der wird jetzt auch 60 und wohnt 20km weiter weg...



Achwas schlepp ihn doch mal zu einem CC Rennen mit, da hat doch jeder seinen Spaß


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

Mein das macht mir immer den Betreuer. Hat sogar ne Besch*** Bdr Betreuer Lizenz 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (29. Dezember 2012)

war heute auch unterwegs.. strava mit dem bike getestet.. und direkt die ersten 2 KoM mitgenommen (ohne davon zu wissen!?) 

richtig geiles wetter gehabt. 
jetzt noch bisschen darts spielen. bis dann


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

So Leute ich bin für heute Abend raus, jez gehts nach Dortmund ins Casino...Kaffee Trinken und leuten beim verlieren zugucken


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So Leute ich bin für heute Abend raus, jez gehts nach Dortmund ins Casino...Kaffee Trinken und leuten beim verlieren zugucken



In den hässlichen Betonbunker? 
Da bin ich schon ringsherum Stufen gehoppst, da hat das Sicherheitspersonal komisch geguckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

ich bereite schon mal eine pn vor.

... phillipp .... wir waren doch immer die besten freunde .... da hilft man sich doch auch gegenseitig ....


viel spaß.


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

In die Hohensyburg...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So jez bin ich aber weg bis denne


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi marco und rest


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

geh mal fern schaun mit der liebsten...tschüüüüss


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

Robin hood aufm zweiten


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2012)

wenn ihr nen geilen film schauen wollt pro7...gran torino...mit dem clint...haaaaaameeeerrrrrr!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

l.a. crash auf zdf neo

das mercury puzzle auf axn (mist, wohl verschlüsselt!)

the sixth sense auf kabel1 classic


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

*Kai*, was meinst du zur Gabel?

Nach Krull muss ich mal schauen.....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

stahl !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Dünne Cromoto und etwas weniger racig?!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

so wie das orangene inbred.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

meinungsumfrage:

ihr steigert auf etwas bei ebay und werdet kurz vor ende noch überboten.
-> angebot an unterlegenen bieter (mich), angebot läuft ab

selber artikel, kurz vorm ende überboten
-> angebot an unterlegenen bieter (mich)

kaufen oder auf einen 3. versuch ankommen lassen? (vielleicht noch günstiger)
es ist offensichtlich das mehrere 2. accounts im spiel sind.


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin Maenner! Hat ein Handy auch Umlaute auf der Tastatur? Zig Seiten lesen ist am Laptop angenehmer,vom schreiben ganz zu schweigen!!! :-D Aber ich bin nicht allein!


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

huhuuuuuuuu metrum !  jetzt ist das gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> meinungsumfrage:
> 
> ihr steigert auf etwas bei ebay und werdet kurz vor ende noch überboten.
> -> angebot an unterlegenen bieter (mich), angebot läuft ab
> ...



ich würde es auf einen dritten versuch ankommen lassen 
gib mal artikelnummer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> meinungsumfrage:
> 
> ihr steigert auf etwas bei ebay und werdet kurz vor ende noch überboten.
> -> angebot an unterlegenen bieter (mich), angebot läuft ab
> ...



Schwierig. Kommt darauf an wie dringend du den Artikel brauchst.

Das passiert mir immer beim Einzig-Rahmen. Die Dinger würden für Kliggerbeträge weggehen, wenn die nicht selbst bieten würden.
Komisch, immer die gleichen Beträge....
Das sind solche W_xxxxx_!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn ihr nen geilen film schauen wollt pro7...gran torino...mit dem clint...haaaaaameeeerrrrrr!!!!



Jaaaa, der ist sehr cool... Clint halt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jaaaa, der ist sehr cool... Clint halt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Der ist echt klasse... nur leider habe ich den schon 10x gesehen! 

Irgendwie komm ich heute nicht zur Ruhe und zappe die Batterie der Fernbedienung leer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>




Unser Tit.enteufel78 is in the house...!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Die sind schon recht ...  !?!


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die sind schon recht ...  !?!




...gewaaaaaltig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

...zum Beispiel.


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

Gute nacht jungs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin heute endlich mal den Mauerradweg gefahren. Waren zu zweit und haben das Ding ganz gut gemeistert. Resultat: 8h 05 min Fahrzzeit, Strecke: 170 km, 4 Pausen.
Im letzten Jahr habe ich die Runde abgebrochen. Dieses Jahr liefs richtig gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich beneide dich! 
ABER: Meinen vollen Respekt, Philipp!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin heute endlich mal den Mauerradweg gefahren. Waren zu zweit und haben das Ding ganz gut gemeistert. Resultat: 8h 05 min Fahrzzeit, Strecke: 170 km, 4 Pausen.
> Im letzten Jahr habe ich die Runde abgebrochen. Dieses Jahr liefs richtig gut.



Respekt  und die Punkte für unser Team sind natürlich auch klasse!

GN8

TV Tipp:

Auf rbb um 23:40.... Shaft


----------



## InoX (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Punkte sind super. Finde schade, dass es für diese Anstrengung nicht noch mehr Punkte gibt.

Muss mich ja mal wieder etwas von Christian absetzen.

Dachte immer Shaft wäre der Film mit Samuel L. Jackson. Bin mal gespannt auf diesen Shaft.


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind super. Finde schade, dass es für diese Anstrengung nicht noch mehr Punkte gibt.
> 
> Muss mich ja mal wieder etwas von Christian absetzen.
> 
> Dachte immer Shaft wäre der Film mit Samuel L. Jackson. Bin mal gespannt auf diesen Shaft.



Das ist der Originalfilm...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Respekt  und die Punkte für unser Team sind natürlich auch klasse!
> 
> GN8
> 
> ...




rbb  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Dezember 2012)

Fangt schon gut an.

Ebay: würde mal den Verkäufer melden. Das gibt ne Sperre von 2 Wochen.


----------



## hhninja81 (29. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> rbb  ??



das 3. Programm aus Berlin


----------



## InoX (29. Dezember 2012)

Rundfunk Berlin Brandenburg


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

So bin wieder zu Hause....hab den horrenden Betrag von 3,00 Gewonnen


----------



## InoX (29. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So bin wieder zu Hause....hab den horrenden Betrag von 3,00 Gewonnen



Investiers in dein Mtb. Wird sich lohnen.


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2012)

Nee ich habe dieses vermögen schon verprasst, hab nen Kaffee getrunken


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2012)

Für drei Euro? Hat er wenigstens geschmeckt?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich suche schon 2 Tage nach einer Starrgabel für´s Inbred...
> 
> Was sportliches oder eher was für Trails (so wie Oliver Dunjic).....ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> ...



Seit wann lagen die Dinger bei Euch rum?


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Für drei Euro? Hat er wenigstens geschmeckt?



Nee so viel hatter net gekostet...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> und wann gibste ihr ihre Tampons aus deiner Nase wieder ?
> 
> *duck und jetzt weg *



Jippiehje, der Nachwuchs ist gut angelernt worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quark! Eigentlich heisst es "_Mit dem Alter wächst der Federweg_" ....,  oder der Hang zum puristischen und zum technischen, sauberen Fahren.
> 
> Kennst du Oliver Dunjic?   Ich liebe seine Videos....



Ich sag nur: TALLBOY!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab ein Freeridehardtail und kein Fully mehr und bin 20, gott ich werd alt


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> meinungsumfrage:
> 
> ihr steigert auf etwas bei ebay und werdet kurz vor ende noch überboten.
> -> angebot an unterlegenen bieter (mich), angebot läuft ab
> ...



Eigentlich müsste man den zappeln lassen, andererseits wenn Du das Teil für Dein gesetztes Limit bekommen kannst....


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Maenner! Hat ein Handy auch Umlaute auf der Tastatur? Zig Seiten lesen ist am Laptop angenehmer,vom schreiben ganz zu schweigen!!! :-D Aber ich bin nicht allein!



Mooooiiiiin Du ultramoderner Veikko!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ohje, jetzt ist die Elite aufgewacht....    Moin Jens!


Mir ist sooooooo langweilig.....  

-----------------------------------

Willkommen zurÃ¼ck, Philipp.   


Wenn mich jeder Kaffee 3â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re ich bereits in der Privatinsolvenz...


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab aber gar keine 3â¬ bezahlt.....Ich rechne schon immer in der Uni mitm Kaffeepreis...jeden Tag 1,20 lÃ¤ppert sich auch


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee ich habe dieses vermögen schon verprasst, hab nen Kaffee getrunken



Und ich wollte Dir schon den Tipp geben Dich nicht davon zu besaufen!


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich gehe ins Bett. Bin irgendwie müde. Schlaft gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mooooiiiiin Du ultramoderner Veikko!



Da stoßen Welten aufeinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ohje, jetzt ist die Elite aufgewacht....    Moin Jens!
> 
> 
> Mir ist sooooooo langweilig.....
> ...



Tach, war nach dem Biken erst mit Frauchen shoppen und anschließend auf nem Geburtstag.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Wow richtig produktiv gewesen


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich gehe ins Bett. Bin irgendwie müde. Schlaft gut.



Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so an von dem bisschen Biken!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Huch wir ham ja schon heute


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da stoßen Welten aufeinander.



Wahrscheinlich so als das man Dich mit einer Kanne Tee verkuppeln würde!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

War heute auch unterwegs.  -  Im ganzen WWW.....




  *indiehüftekneif*


Glaube ich habe zugenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wow richtig produktiv gewesen



Ich bin aber leider nicht mit einem Plus nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Huch wir ham ja schon heute



Gestern war heute noch morgen.....  

_Oh, da fällt mir gerade eine CD ein....   Gleich mal suchen gehen..._


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin aber leider nicht mit einem Plus nach Hause gekommen.



Ne, aber mit Puls!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Das is Fatal...aber beim Shoppen mit plus nach hause gehen, is schon verdammt schwer



> Ne, aber mit Puls!



Näää wat flach


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs.  -  Im ganzen WWW.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4fb9bYJgPgA"]peter fox - Schuettel Deinen Speck (FULL/HQ/Orig) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is Fatal...aber beim Shoppen mit plus nach hause gehen, is schon verdammt schwer



Du bist noch sooo jung, Philipp. - Da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung....

Da haben die Ladies höchstens ein wenig PMS, aber in unserem Alter, meine Jens und mich,....ui,ui,ui....     ...und die Frauen erst!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, aber mit Puls!



Beim Shoppen hatte ich echt richtig Puls. Ich war irgendwie totmuede (um 6:00 Uhr heute morgen heulten die Sirenen) und die Hütte beim Shoppen war brechend voll und überall standen irgendwelche Honks im Wege!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach´s mir jetzt schön Assi-gemütlich.....RTL2 - Ballermann 6... 


Ich darf das!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> peter fox - schuettel deinen speck (full/hq/orig) - youtube :d



sack!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> sack!



Möchtest Du noch mehr Salz in die Wunde gestreut bekommen?

Ich werde morgen wieder Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du bist noch sooo jung, Philipp. - Da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung....
> 
> Da haben die Ladies höchstens ein wenig PMS, aber in unserem Alter, meine Jens und mich,....ui,ui,ui....     ...und die Frauen erst!






So ich bin auch raus bis morgen Leute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Möchtest Du noch mehr Salz in die Wunde gestreut bekommen?
> 
> Ich werde morgen wieder Biken!




Das macht mir nix. Habe stündlich Emser-Nasenspülsalz in/an der Wunde..


Aber das mit dem Biken verletzt mein zartes Herz.. 

Sagt deine Frau nix, wenn du so spät nochmal online gehst?
Meine immer "Muss das jetzt sein....bla, bla, bla..."

Ich: "Jup!!"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin auch raus bis morgen Leute



Hände über die Decke! Nacht und Licht aus!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das macht mir nix. Habe stündlich Emser-Nasenspülsalz in/an der Wunde..
> 
> 
> Aber das mit dem Biken verletzt mein zartes Herz..
> ...



Die war gerade noch auf Facebook und liegt jetzt neben mir. Apropos liegen, Gute N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die war gerade noch auf Facebook und liegt jetzt neben mir. Apropos liegen, Gute N8!




Bleibt anständig!    Gute Nacht.... 



_Freue mich, wenn du dein 2 zu 1 Projekt beendet hast...  _


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab aber gar keine 3 bezahlt.....Ich rechne schon immer in der Uni mitm Kaffeepreis...jeden Tag 1,20 läppert sich auch



an der uni muss ich auch immer aufpassen dass ich nicht zu viel kohle liegen lass.. hier in die mensa gehen.. da n kakao trinken.. hier n sandwich essen.. hier ne brezel.. das läppert sich!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus......  Gute Nacht.

Benjamin halte die Stellung!  Quasi _Nachtwache_ !


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Muss mich ja mal wieder etwas von Christian absetzen.
> )


 
Ab Mittwoch muss ich eh arbeiten und schauen, wie ich mir das mit dem Fahren einteile. Aber ich kriege dich noch 
Ich geh' auch mal ratzen. War ein langer Tag...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


@ TT 

Ich denke das ich spätestens Neujahr damit fertig bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin Mädels.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Oh, noch einer schon wach!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Wie undankbar, mein Bruder hat sich 2 Kollegen eingeladen (LAN-Party?!) wollte aber heute morgen mit dem Hund gehen.

War ja klar, dass der Hund mit richtig Druck um halb 9 bei mir im Zimmer steht und anfängt zu jodeln.
Als ich mich gerade fertig gemacht hab, fällt mein Bruder so halb die Treppe runter... "ich geh schon mit ihm" tzzzzzz


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

LAN? Cool, muss ich zumal wieder machen... Waren das Zeiten, als wir 94 mit nullmodem kabel doom gezockt haben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

Meine letzte große ist schon 5 Jahre her -> richtig fett mit ~35 Leuten


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> LAN? Cool, muss ich zumal wieder machen... Waren das Zeiten, als wir 94 mit nullmodem kabel doom gezockt haben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Moin Sascha,

Doom ist ja auch ein Klassiker für so etwas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs,

was ist denn bitte eine LAN Party?

Gruß


----------



## unocz (30. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> LAN? Cool, muss ich zumal wieder machen... Waren das Zeiten, als wir 94 mit nullmodem kabel doom gezockt haben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



MOIN

hach ja ne lan !!! damals q2 und dann q3 !!! ps. server von uns ist sogar online  public sowie privat aber halt nur q3 pm1

@ marcus :
Eine *LAN-Party* (oder schlicht *LAN*) ist ein Zusammenschluss von privaten Computern, die durch ein lokales Netzwerk (Local Area Network, LAN) verbunden werden. Dabei messen sich die Teilnehmer in Computerspielen, bei denen Taktik, Strategie, Geschick und Teamwork gefordert werden.


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2012)

Und wer ist dieser Lan der die ganzen Partys gibt? der Klassiker...

Meine letzte Lan ist auch schon etwa 4 Jahre her. Wir haben immer CoD2 und CoD4 und CS gespielt. Manchmal auch Herr der Ringe als Strategiespiel.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ah, OK! Sachen gibt es...

Ich konnte mich noch nie für Computerspiele begeistern, einzig den Fussball-Manager habe ich gerne mal gespielt.

Springe jetzt auf´s Bike


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2012)

Mach das.


Lans wurden bei uns durch fifa auf der Playstation oder einen Computer am Tv abgelöst. Das ist weniger kompliziert und schnell organisiert.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs LAN...ich bin kein computerspieler...

Bin da immer lieber raus aufs bike gegangen oder hab fussball gespielt...

geh heut nachmittag mit der schnellen truppe aufs bike.  

Muss ja iw punkte sammeln...


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

moin!
lans haben wir immer in den Weihnachtsferien zwischen den Jahren gemacht  die letzte is aber auch schon n bischen her.. die Interessen aendern sich einfach


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich war auch immer der einzige, der sich mittags fuer ne runde aufs rad verabschiedet hat  wie gesagt... Been there since doom1!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin Jungs! Marco, da stossen keine Welten aufeinander aber es wird halt dunkel auf dem Display wenn sich der Daumen drüber senkt! :-/ Aber richtig wehren werde ich mich wenn ich wieder heim komme. Muss jetzt erstmal ne Runde aufs Bike,die Sonne scheint.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich mache heute family und morgen fangen zwei dreier Blöcke an 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Morgen




> an der uni muss ich auch immer aufpassen dass ich nicht zu viel kohle liegen lass.. hier in die mensa gehen.. da n kakao trinken.. hier n sandwich essen.. hier ne brezel.. das läppert sich!!



Jup hab teilweise angefangen selber Kaffee mitzunehmen, also wenn ich mittags erst kommen muss.



> Hände über die Decke! Nacht und Licht aus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte immer ne literrkanne Kaffee dabei.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich machs mir noch einfacher... ich trinke keinen Kaffee. hab immer eine Trinkflasche mit Leitungswasser bei.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

Kaffee gibts nur zuhause. Mensa geht von den Preisen und schmeckt okay. Die Galerie + Cafeteria schmecken sind aber teuer.

Da ich ab sofort auch in Dortmund ganze Bohnen verwerte hat sich das für mich eh erledigt


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

@InoX 
ich trinke auch keinen Kaffee..aber eben nen kakao dann oder so. und Wasser hab ich sowieso immer dabei.
ich verpeil nur gern und relativ oft was zu essen mitzunehmen. und da ich oft den ganzen Tag an der Uni bin..muss ich mir dann was kaufen :/


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab dieses Semester immer nur 2-3 Vorlesungen am Stück. Dann zurück in die Bude und selber kochen.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

****... Nach nicht einmal 20 min musste ich meine Tour abbrechen. Auf einmal bekam ich im Unterleib starke Schmerzen. Ist zwar jetzt wieder weg aber wenn es um meine "Jungs" geht, werde ich hellhörig


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ****... Nach nicht einmal 20 min musste ich meine Tour abbrechen. Auf einmal bekam ich im Unterleib starke Schmerzen. Ist zwar jetzt wieder weg aber wenn es um meine "Jungs" geht, werde ich hellhörig




Warst du die letzten Tage etwa besonders lieb zum Weibsvolk? 



Nein quatsch, das ist echt vernünftig! Wenn was in der Region nicht stimmt lieber abbrechen. Ich hab das mit Sätteln die in der Mitte ein Loch haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

ich habe da mal was optimiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

Am Drössiger habe ich so einen Sattel und noch nie Probleme gehabt... 
Mal sehen, wenn es nicht besser wird, muss die Krankenschwester zum Funktionscheck kommen


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe da mal was optimiert:



 jetzt geht es mir schon "better"


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Am Drössiger habe ich so einen Sattel und noch nie Probleme gehabt...
> Mal sehen, wenn es nicht besser wird, muss die Krankenschwester zum Funktionscheck kommen



Darf sie sich das genauer ansehen oder handanlegen? 

 @kai: Da fehlt noch der Status "Jens"

Da ist aber kein Monitor breit genug für


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

meine mutter meinte, dass perfect doch ein guter vorsatz sein.
darauf hin habe ich nur gesagt, dass sie mal realistisch sein soll.

mal sehen was nun kommt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @kai: Da fehlt noch der Status "Jens"



Ich wolllte das Gleiche schreiben. Aber du warst schneller.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darf sie sich das genauer ansehen oder handanlegen?
> 
> @_kai_: Da fehlt noch der Status "Jens"
> 
> Da ist aber kein Monitor breit genug für



Meinst du mich???

Jep, bei mir wärs dann perfekt mit einigen fahrrädern mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, der andere Jens war gemeint.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Das RR von meinem Vater steht fast







Das Rot von der SLK stütze kommt noch wech

An meinem Stahlgerät hat sich auch einiges getan




Fehlt nur noch die Kefü von Veikko


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

hat was... sowas hab ich mir auch mal fast zusammen gebaut... wurde aber dann das epic


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

@Marcus

Da habe ich auch die passende Story zu...      -> PN!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Servus!  



maddda schrieb:


> Das RR von meinem Vater steht fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcher LRS ist das denn am Renner und was wiegt er?

Funzt das am DH-Stahl ohne KeFü???


VG


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

mensch, du musst doch alles lesen.

guck mal unterm bild vom hardtail.


http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Veltec-Speed-AL-Aero-Laufradsatz-Alu-Laufradsatz


----------



## zweikreise (30. Dezember 2012)

Steht doch drunter, die Kefü is aufm Weg

Bin gestern so mal vorsichtig probegefahren, einmal ist die Ketteabgefallen, würde jedem ne Kfü empfehlen, beim Antritt übern Lenker gehen is net schön

**** SRY mein Vater war noch eigeloggt, bin da maddda


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

@kai



Pssssssssst, sag´s keinem!  Habe es zu spät gesehen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

@ zweikreise


Hallo Werner! 

Dar Träger ist _on tour.._.   


So klein ist die Welt mal wieder.


VG
Marco


EDIT: Dann halt nochmals Grüße an ihn.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!



http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/53073778


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Glaube ich hole mir noch einen Renegade fÃ¼rÂ´s Stumpi.

Mich stÃ¶rt die ungleiche Optik v+h. 
Sorry, ist Quatsch -ich weiÃ- ,  dafÃ¼r bin ich aber zu visuell veranlagt.. 

Hat jemand Interesse an einem *Specialized Fat Track S-Works 29x2,0 **2bliss* zum schlanken Kurs. Sonst stelle ich ihn spÃ¤ter im Bikemarkt ein.
Ist natÃ¼rlich krankheitsbedingt ungefahren, dass wisst ihr ja, und seit 2 Tagen nur montiert.
42â¬ kostet er normal ich wÃ¼rde ihn fÃ¼r euch hier fÃ¼r 35â¬ *inkl. Versand* (D) abgeben....

Matze, du hattest doch mal in Richtung S-Works Ã¼berlegt...
Sascha, Kai...,ggf einer von euch?
Sonst halt Bikemarkt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

sry, ich hab noch ~10reifen im regal liegen... alleine 5x bontrager 29-1  dann diverse rara... bin erstmal versorgt


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

ich brauche auch nichts mehr.

habe hier: 2 xking, 2 racing ralph, 2 bontrager 29-1, bald 2 renegade 2bliss, 1 beaver, 1 ignitor, 2 mountain king 2, 1 crossmark

das waren glaube ich alle.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=338711736235841


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/53073778



Den kenne ich auch noch, Stefan Hentschel, hat aber leider vor ein paar Jahren Selbstmord begangen...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stefan_Hentschel

Gute Doku:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R4NUDinwAc"]Tod eines ZuhÃ¤lters - Das exzessive Leben einer Hamburger Kiezlegende (1/10) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> was ist denn bitte eine LAN Party?
> 
> Gruß



Ey Du alter Sack bist doch nur 6 Monate älter als ich!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ey Du alter Sack bist doch nur 6 Monate älter als ich!



Ich habe mich lieber auf anderen Parties rumgetrieben


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Am Drössiger habe ich so einen Sattel und noch nie Probleme gehabt...
> Mal sehen, wenn es nicht besser wird, muss die Krankenschwester zum Funktionscheck kommen



Du denkst doch wieder nur daran:


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darf sie sich das genauer ansehen oder handanlegen?
> 
> @kai: Da fehlt noch der Status "Jens"
> 
> Da ist aber kein Monitor breit genug für


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich lieber auf anderen Parties rumgetrieben



Tupper?  


Moin Jensinger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Reifen oben verkauft!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Glaube ich hole mir noch einen Renegade für´s Stumpi.
> 
> Mich stört die ungleiche Optik v+h.
> Sorry, ist Quatsch -ich weiß- ,  dafür bin ich aber zu visuell veranlagt..
> ...



Hi Marco,

bei mir wirst Du auch nicht erfolgreich sein. beim Epic wird vorne der Fast Track auch durch einen X-King ersetzt. Bin gestern in einer engen Kurve mit feuchtemm Untergrund fast wieder abgeschiert.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich lieber auf anderen Parties rumgetrieben



Meine LAN-Partyerfahrungen begrenzen sich auch auf 5-6 Stück.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tupper?
> 
> 
> Moin Jensinger!





Moin Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.....     .....Augenpflege:


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

die hat aber auch schöne murmeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

So Marco, ich muss da mal wat loswerden....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hooters-Chicksen...

Aber die haben sich durch´s Casting gemogelt.


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

flutlichtcross, geht gleich los: http://cx-sport.de/content/cyclocross/livestreams-cyclocross-superprestige-diegem-30122012


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hooters-Chicksen...
> 
> Aber die haben sich durch´s Casting gemogelt.



Gemogelt... So nennt man das jetzt


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> flutlichtcross, geht gleich los: http://cx-sport.de/content/cyclocross/livestreams-cyclocross-superprestige-diegem-30122012



Mist erste 15 Min verpasst 

Warum kann ich eigentlich den Belgium only stream gucken?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Kids sind wieder da....   
5 Tage ohne war auch schön!! Aber ich bin ja selbst kein Vater..., ich darf so schreiben!


----------



## Junior97 (30. Dezember 2012)

Grade eine schöne Runde radeln gewesen
Was Lan partys angeht neee find ich nicht so da ists an der wii besser mal eben kurz zocken.
Außerdem sind normale partys eh besser  am besten allerdings die partys so an dirtmaster  oder beim bikefestival


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mist erste 15 Min verpasst
> 
> Warum kann ich eigentlich den Belgium only stream gucken?



glaube es gibt garkeinen anderen stream!?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> glaube es gibt garkeinen anderen stream!?



Hä ich gucke doch gerade?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Grade eine schöne Runde radeln gewesen
> Was Lan partys angeht neee find ich nicht so da ists an der wii besser mal eben kurz zocken.
> Außerdem sind normale partys eh besser  am besten allerdings die partys so an dirtmaster  oder beim bikefestival



Gesunde Eistellung, Jan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hä ich gucke doch gerade?!



mh? 
also bei mir steht bei 2 streams "belgium only" dabei.. die laufen aber trotzdem bei mir.. da ist das bild auch am besten 
aber der kommentar ist überall belgisch?


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

Neuer, genialer Mix für Freunde der entspannten elektronischen Musik...


https://soundcloud.com/falscherhase/falscher-hase-rueckblick


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mh?
> also bei mir steht bei 2 streams "belgium only" dabei.. die laufen aber trotzdem bei mir.. da ist das bild auch am besten
> aber der kommentar ist überall belgisch?



Letztes Mal war es so, dass die "belgium only" wohl nur von belgiern geguckt werden konnten?!


Nach der 4,5h Ausfahrt sieht mein SLR so aus:







Kleben bringt da nicht viel oder? Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit dem Abziehen?


Und das Fuji heute, wusste gar nicht das 29er mit fetten Reifen so Sofa ist. Saß schon 3 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bock


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2012)

hab s,chon 2 slr bezogen... Voll easy

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab s,chon 2 slr bezogen... Voll easy
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Mit neuem Leder?
Wie das?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Neuer, genialer Mix für Freunde der entspannten elektronischen Musik...
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/falscherhase/falscher-hase-rueckblick



Irgendwie weißt du wohl auch nicht wo du deine Eier hinlegen sollst....  So mein Gefühl. Bist oft hier z.Zt.

_(Nicht zweideutig gemeint, auch wenn´s passen würde   )_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


>



Auch wenn es kein 5000 Bike ist, aber optisch und von den Proportionen her ein echter Flitzebogen! 
Gefällt mir gut!!
Optisch Abwechslung alleine durch die DT-Fork!  Wie macht sie sich eigentlich?


----------



## hhninja81 (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie weißt du wohl auch nicht wo du deine Eier hinlegen sollst....  So mein Gefühl. Bist oft hier z.Zt.
> 
> _(Nicht zweideutig gemeint, auch wenn´s passen würde   )_




Ich habe doch sonst keine Freunde 
Diese Weihnachtszeit liegt mir nicht so und ich schließe mich dann gerne in meine 4 Wände ein... So ein Computer kann ich ausstellen, wenn ich es möchte. Ich bin immer heil froh, wenn das neue Jahr da ist und ich mich um meine guten Vorsätze kümmern kann


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2012)

@ marcel

das abziehen ist von der nase bis zur mitte ziemlich easy. geht eigentlich in einem stück. 
ich weiß nicht was die dann anders gemacht haben, aber ab da beginnt die fitzel-arbeit 
aber das ist in 45 - 60 min gemacht.. und danach fährt er sich auf keinen fall schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

> Kleben bringt da nicht viel oder? Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit dem Abziehen?



Hab nen abgezogenen Selle Italia Filante aufm FrHt...
Abziehen is einfach, nur die Klebereste runter zu bekommen is ätzendKomfortmäßig hat sich nicht groß was verändert.
Das der Komfort durchs Sitzpolster kommt hat anscheinend noch kein Sattelhersteller gemerkt


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2012)

habe auch schon 2x nen slr abgezogen. Fahrt sich auch ohne polster gut. 

Würde aber nur das leder wegmachen. Das polster klebt dann immer noch am sattel...kann man drauflassen, dann rutscht man ned so aufm sattel rum.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

habe auch mal einen slr abgezogen, aber irgendwie hat mir das nicht zugesagt.
etwas komfort bringt die polsterung doch. ohne ging es bei mir gar nicht mehr.

das polster würde ich auch nicht unbedingt drauflassen, da es wahrscheinlich den ähnlichen effekt hat wie sandpapier, wenn sich da matsch drauf setzt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Im Ebay bietet jemand Neubezug von Sätteln an. Ein Kollege hat da mehrfach was machen lassen....


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

bitteschön

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rennrad-und-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item337ec897c5


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Manchmal bist du mir unheimlich! ...wie ein Schatten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

*Jungs, sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich nix anderes zu tun??  - Hängt den ganzen Tag schon hier im IBC.... ne, ne, ne...


Ich kontrolliere das ja nur! *


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

nein, hatte gestern nach speedneedle gesucht und das dan enddeckt. 
darum brauchte ich auch nicht lange suchen.


sooo, meine vermieter werden mich erschlagen!
in nächster zeit bekomme ich ganz viele pakete.

schaltwerk+trigger (univega upct, xtr shadow plus, xtr)
schaltwerk (ninety nine, xtr shadow plus)
trigger (ninety nine, xtr)
kurbel (ninety nine, sram s2210 bb30)
sattelstütze+klemme+schaltwerk (radon 29, kcnc, procraft, slx shadow plus) test mit 9fach sram twistern
speedneedle alcantara

und dank bikemarkt alles zu vernünftigen kursen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

....und ich wollte mich schon für den Schreibtisch neben dir bewerben!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es kein 5000 Bike ist, aber optisch und von den Proportionen her ein echter Flitzebogen!
> Gefällt mir gut!!
> Optisch Abwechslung alleine durch die DT-Fork!  Wie macht sie sich eigentlich?



Danke 
Das Rad sagt mir auch von meinen eigenen am besten zu.
Ich finde die DT klasse, hat ein gutes Ansprechverhalten und sackt nicht weg. Deutlich fluffiger als die Durin!

 @SLR: Was mach ich denn nun? Der eine sagt neu beziehen und der nächste so lassen?! Oder einfach Isoband um die Nase, bis mir was gutes einfällt. Einen Sattel den ich für 30 gekauft hab, werde ich nicht für 30 neu beledern lassen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Lassen!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nein, hatte gestern nach speedneedle gesucht und das dan enddeckt.
> darum brauchte ich auch nicht lange suchen.
> 
> 
> ...



Und alles in verschiedenen Shops bestellt gelle?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

So, Tatort-Time!!  Bis nachher...


----------



## unocz (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, Tatort-Time!!  Bis nachher...



Ich auch


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie weißt du wohl auch nicht wo du deine Eier hinlegen sollst....  So mein Gefühl. Bist oft hier z.Zt.
> 
> _(Nicht zweideutig gemeint, auch wenn´s passen würde   )_



Jetzt verstehe ich die Probleme im Unterleib von Heute morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Jungs, sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich nix anderes zu tun??  - Hängt den ganzen Tag schon hier im IBC.... ne, ne, ne...
> 
> 
> Ich kontrolliere das ja nur! *



Ich im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nein, hatte gestern nach speedneedle gesucht und das dan enddeckt.
> darum brauchte ich auch nicht lange suchen.
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich weiß wo Position 1 herkommt!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

ICh auch http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...en-univega-alpina-ht-upct-schwarz-orange-51cm

Marcel, wieder bei 26 Zoll gelandet?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> Ich auch



Hier auch!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir heißt der Tatort gerade Grundzüge der Mathematik für Wirtschaftswissenschaftler


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh auch http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...en-univega-alpina-ht-upct-schwarz-orange-51cm
> 
> Marcel, wieder bei 26 Zoll gelandet?



Hm wieso? Das Fuji ist doch 29".

Aber ich fahre mein 26er auch sehr gerne


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh auch http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...en-univega-alpina-ht-upct-schwarz-orange-51cm
> 
> Marcel, wieder bei 26 Zoll gelandet?



Falsch, er hat Schaltwerk und Shifter für seinen UPCT-Rahmen erworben!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2012)

Achso...näää wat verwirrend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal ein HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN an Jens....   

So, muss mich erstmal updaten und die letzten Postings inhalieren.


----------



## Junior97 (30. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke
> Das Rad sagt mir auch von meinen eigenen am besten zu.
> Ich finde die DT klasse, hat ein gutes Ansprechverhalten und sackt nicht weg. Deutlich fluffiger als die Durin!
> 
> @SLR: Was mach ich denn nun? Der eine sagt neu beziehen und der nächste so lassen?! Oder einfach Isoband um die Nase, bis mir was gutes einfällt. Einen Sattel den ich für 30 gekauft hab, werde ich nicht für 30 neu beledern lassen



also hast du deinen wohl auch vom SSV bei ROSE ne ?  ich kann morgen mal ne gute und cool lösung posten  Schrumpfschlauch und nen Ballon brauchste aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2012)

hier noch was für marco mit niner gabel...

Die kann man bestellen...und muss ned nen aufruf starten...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, Tatort-Time!!  Bis nachher...





unocz schrieb:


> Ich auch



Und, welche Note nach dem Schulnotensystem vergeben wir heute?
- Waren ein paar lustige Stellen dabei, aber die Handlung...

_(Wenn mir Veikko das nicht erklärt, verstehe ich doch nix und grübel nächtelang darüber nach.... )
_


ohneworte schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich die Probleme im Unterleib von Heute morgen!



Richtig, Jens, richtig! Eeeeeeendlich! 
Und jetzt für alle nochmal:   Marcus hat die Eier vorm Essen nicht gepellt! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht!



_*du kannst mich gar nicht sehen*_ 






ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich weiß wo Position 1 herkommt!



Handgeschnitzt aus Niedersachsen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2012)

nee, von shimano. 

jedenfalls nicht von jens.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier noch was für marco mit niner gabel...
> 
> Die kann man bestellen...und muss ned nen aufruf starten...



Den Kermitrahmen würde ich kpl. nehmen, inkl. Fork. 
Hatte damals ein Air9 Scandium-Rahmen bestellt, aber storniert, da die grüne Gabel DAMALS schon angeblich ausverkauft war.
Bei der Größe war ich damals auch unsicher.... 

Aber


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nee, von shimano.
> 
> jedenfalls nicht von jens.



Nö, aber von dem der da gerade an seinem Flash rumfriemelt.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und, welche Note nach dem Schulnotensystem vergeben wir heute?
> - Waren ein paar lustige Stellen dabei, aber die Handlung...
> 
> _(Wenn mir Veikko das nicht erklärt, verstehe ich doch nix und grübel nächtelang darüber nach.... )
> ...



Zu 1:  Ich bin mir nicht sicher...

zu 2: Schon doof wenn der Erklärbär für unseren Hessen nicht da ist!

zu 3: Niedersachsen ist aber nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2012)

@marco

hier gibts die gabel noch von niner...

http://r2-bike.com/niner-stahlgabel-starr-steel-9

in verschiedenen farben...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß. Damals wollte ich die grüne Carbon.
Heute hole ich mir dann doch die Cromoto! - Die kosten weniger wie die Hälfte! 
Farblich gib´t nix passendes zum teal-blau.

Und das Ding ist ja auch eher zum rumschrotten.
Wenn´s ein schöner Stahlaufbau werden sollte, hätte ich auch den Sobre oder Pipedream genommen...

Und ein Highend-Niner habe ich ja schon.
Jetzt kommt noch eine Alukranate von Niner und das FatBike....gut ist´s dann vorerst!!!! 
....Glaube ich....


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> also hast du deinen wohl auch vom SSV bei ROSE ne ?  ich kann morgen mal ne gute und cool lösung posten  Schrumpfschlauch und nen Ballon brauchste aber



Nee nee, hab meinen schon gute 1,5 Jahre. Da darf der auch so aussehen.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi Marco,

ich hab hier jetzt was zerlegt rumliegen.


----------



## cpprelude (30. Dezember 2012)

Nabend, habe ich hier was verpasst oder so?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich hab hier jetzt was zerlegt rumliegen.



  Die Dritten?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> ich hab hier jetzt was zerlegt rumliegen.



Ok!
Mehr per PN....


----------



## Junior97 (30. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend, habe ich hier was verpasst oder so?



wo warsten du ?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend, habe ich hier was verpasst oder so?



Moin Cihan!

Lebensbeichten hat es noch nicht gegeben. Wobei wenn ich so an Marco denke...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ok!
> Mehr per PN....



Da hat er doch noch was geschnallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Nabend, habe ich hier was verpasst oder so?



Buona sera, Cihan!


----------



## cpprelude (30. Dezember 2012)

Junior97 schrieb:


> wo warsten du ?


 
Hier auf IBC aber ich schreibe in lezter zeit viele PN's mit nem User, es geht um ein Bike was ich mir aufbauen will.


----------



## cpprelude (30. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Cihan!
> 
> Lebensbeichten hat es noch nicht gegeben. Wobei wenn ich so an Marco denke...


 
Das erzählt Marco mir dann hoffentlich wenn ich ihn mal treffe, dann brauche ich das hier nicht zu lesen .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hier auf IBC aber ich schreibe in lezter zeit viele PN's mit nem User, es geht um ein Bike was ich mir aufbauen will.



Genau! Nämlich ein ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Das erzählt Marco mir dann hoffentlich wenn ich ihn mal treffe, dann brauche ich das hier nicht zu lesen .



Würde mich freuen!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genau! Nämlich ein ...



Gooooiiiil!

 Cihan, wann werden wir zur ersten Tour eingeladen?


----------



## cpprelude (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genau! Nämlich ein ...


 
Jezt zwingst du mich dir die Überraschung zu verraten , ich bau dir ein Kaffee-Bike für Kaffeefahrten .



ohneworte schrieb:


> Gooooiiiil!
> 
> Cihan, wann werden wir zur ersten Tour eingeladen?


Wenn ich wieder mal die Bikes zusammen geschraubt habe. Denke so anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre DER Hammer!  Das "_*Starbucks-Bike*_".....    

Habe mich gerade verliebt


----------



## cpprelude (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das wäre DER Hammer! Das "_*Starbucks-Bike*_".....
> 
> Habe mich gerade verliebt


 
Du darfst dann aber nicht an's Steuer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Treten kann ich aber auch nicht - Bin ja total formlos ohne Training....


----------



## cpprelude (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Treten kann ich aber auch nicht - Bin ja total formlos ohne Training....


 
Das kompensiert ja dann der Kaffee, deswegen sollst du ja nicht an's Steuer .

Ich bin dann mal raus. 

GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Nacht miteinander! 

Gehe nochmal in den Keller. Reifen umziehen..... Mir ist laaangweilig!


 @Jens(ow)

Wir lesen uns dann morgen, ja!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2012)

Noch ganz kurz zum sattel.: nackt fahren fand ich au net gut. Weniger wegen dem Komfort, als dem rumrutschen.

Runter geht gut, dann das Polster abfuzzeln und dann mit sehr groben achleifpapier drüber. Leder grosszuegig ausschneiden und beides gut mit Uhu ein pinseln. An trocknen und drauf mit. Immer aus der Mitte raus an pressen und dann auf der Unterseite mit Sekunden Kleber fest machen... So hab ich meine beiden gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Noch ganz kurz zum sattel.: nackt fahren fand ich au net gut. Weniger wegen dem Komfort, als dem rumrutschen.
> 
> Runter geht gut, dann das Polster abfuzzeln und dann mit sehr groben achleifpapier drüber. Leder grosszuegig ausschneiden und beides gut mit Uhu ein pinseln. An trocknen und drauf mit. Immer aus der Mitte raus an pressen und dann auf der Unterseite mit Sekunden Kleber fest machen... So hab ich meine beiden gemacht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Moin!

Das klingt schon mal gut, was nehme ich da für Leder?
Kunstzeugs oder was echtes?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bei eBay echtes genommen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder mal die Bikes zusammen geschraubt habe. Denke so anfang nächsten Jahres.



Was, nicht im kommenden sondern erst im nächsten Jahr!



Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das klingt schon mal gut, was nehme ich da für Leder?
> Kunstzeugs oder was echtes?



Ich würde da auch echtes Leder nehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab bei eBay echtes genommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Gut! Dann tape ich ihn heute erstmal mit Isoband und dann wird demnächst neu gemacht.

Von euch hat nicht zufällig noch wer einen rechten 9x Twister XO und ein vorzugsweise rotes KB für 104LK mit 36/38T?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich! Brauch ich allerdings noch selber hierfür:


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

Den hübschen Rahmen kannste ja mit dazu packen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Datt is Didan mein Froend!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

moin jungs


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

guten Morgen jungs


----------



## unocz (31. Dezember 2012)

moinmoin


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (31. Dezember 2012)

servus!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2012)

Ciao tuti...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

oh wir sind im Süden angekommen geht noch wer aufs Bike? Oder wat liegt noch so an? Die Getränke sind doch schon kaltgestellt,oder?


----------



## BENDERR (31. Dezember 2012)

ich geh gleich noch laufen und ins fitnessstudio.. dann ist aber auch gut für dieses jahr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

mehr Fitness steht für mich nä.Jahr auf dem Plan


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> guten Morgen jungs



Moin Maik,

und gleich "einen schönen guten Morgen Jungs"?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh wir sind im Süden angekommen geht noch wer aufs Bike? Oder wat liegt noch so an? Die Getränke sind doch schon kaltgestellt,oder?



Ich, nur weiß ich noch nicht ob Rennrad oder MTB!


Edit

Alle schon früh hoch Heute morgen, nur der TT liegt noch im Keller bei seinen Reifen!


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Maenner! Habe immer noch keine Umlaute auf dem Handy gefunden, muss ich mein Kind fragen wenns von der Mutter zurück nach Hause kommt.  Heute passiert nix mehr, Rad bleibt drin. Habe ja vor Monaten spontan dem Alkohol entsagt,mal schauen ob ich heute mal was trinke? Bin dann vlt. fix breit.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Veikko,

Dann mal wirklich einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ich fahr gleich noch ein Ründchen.
Nachdem das Geld für den verkauften Renner noch nicht aufm Konto ist muss ich nicht mal einpacken/schicken.

Ungeahnte Freizeit: Schonmal jemand ne Elixir entlackt?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich denke ich fahr gleich noch ein Ründchen.
> Nachdem das Geld für den verkauften Renner noch nicht aufm Konto ist muss ich nicht mal einpacken/schicken.
> 
> Ungeahnte Freizeit: Schonmal jemand ne Elixir entlackt?



Obwohl eine gute Bremse verkaufe ich die immer nur...


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2012)

Dir auch Jens und dem Rest ebenso!


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2012)

Jup lieber verkaufen...obwohl es gibt ja eh schon ein überangebot in Bikemarkt


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass überhaupt kein Schnee da ist, den man heute Nacht in die Luft sprengen könnte


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2012)

Mein unschlagbares Rezept wie jedes Jahr:

Panzertape und Straßenlaternen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Maenner! Habe immer noch keine Umlaute auf dem Handy gefunden, muss ich mein Kind fragen wenns von der Mutter zurück nach Hause kommt.  Heute passiert nix mehr, Rad bleibt drin. Habe ja vor Monaten spontan dem Alkohol entsagt,mal schauen ob ich heute mal was trinke? Bin dann vlt. fix breit.



Moin Veikko,

was für ein Handy hast Du denn.... Und jetzt sag nicht:

"ein grünes mit Wählscheibe..."


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich drehe jetzt noch eine letzte Runde für dieses Jahr...


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2012)

Marcus mein BESTER! Eigentlich hatte ich ein Galxy S3 bekommen was mir aber gleich mein Kind abgezockt hat weil es mit seinem Samsung Tablett besser harmoniert und ich habe nun sein Omnia 7 Windowphone was mir genügt. Bin da ja nicht mehr so bekloppt wie früher.  Beste Grüße in die geilste Stadt des Landes!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Einfach das A,O usw länger gedrückt halten... 

Gruß zurück aus der lautesten und nervigsten Stadt (zumindest an Silvester)


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2012)

Soll ich werde mich dann nachher auch aufs fully  schwingen. Es ist so schon trocken, FA brauch ich weder cross er noch starrbike nehmen 
Volt pack ich die go pro noch ein 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> was für ein Handy hast Du denn.... Und jetzt sag nicht:
> 
> "ein grünes mit Wählscheibe..."


----------



## BENDERR (31. Dezember 2012)

uiuiui. gerade vom laufen zurück gekommen.
schnellster lauf in 2012  (in GA1) 
vielleicht sollte ich doch mal 10er oder HMs laufen ^^

http://app.strava.com/activities/34923935


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2012)

gehe auch noch gerade mit der holden aufs bike. Geilstes wetter hier...6°... bis später...


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2012)

ä ü ö Der Junior hat mir geholfen- die Umlaute sind da!


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2012)

Werd mich gleich auch noch ne Runde aufs Rad Schwingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> uiuiui. gerade vom laufen zurück gekommen.
> schnellster lauf in 2012  (in GA1)
> vielleicht sollte ich doch mal 10er oder HMs laufen ^^
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/34923935



Dann schaffst du nächstes Jahr bei gutem Wetter und Publikum sicherlich auch noch die 40er Marke


----------



## unocz (31. Dezember 2012)

*so von meiner seite jetzt auch nen guten rutsch an alle hier, 
bin dann mal off für dieses jahr *

*FEIERT SCHÖN !!!!*


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin Matze,

Dir selbstverständlich auch!

Ansonsten haben wir 10-11 Grad, stark bewölkten Himmel und kräftigen Wind. Also Ideal um gleich das Rennrad auszuführen.


Und der TT liegt immer noch im Keller...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ungeahnte Freizeit: Schonmal jemand ne Elixir entlackt?



guck mal im bikemarkt bei den defekten teilen.

ach, ich bin ja nett: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/73286-sram-xx-worldcup


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal im bikemarkt bei den defekten teilen.
> 
> ach, ich bin ja nett: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/73286-sram-xx-worldcup



Wäre sogar eine Überlegung, die wieder flott zu machen oder wenigstens die Bremssättel an die Elixir 5 zu schmeißen.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal im bikemarkt bei den defekten teilen.
> 
> ach, ich bin ja nett: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/73286-sram-xx-worldcup



Und das als Ostwestfale!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2012)

ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig für dieses versehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

XX Neuaufbau ist irgendwie zu teuer. Alleine die Leitungen sind schon bei 60â¬.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2012)

Sooo wieder da,...
So muss Dezember in Südbaden aussehen 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2012)

schön, war bei uns heute auch so.

Wünschen euch alles gute im neuen jahr...









und der winkelried ebenfalls


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!



Loool

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schön, war bei uns heute auch so.
> 
> Wünschen euch alles gute im neuen jahr...





*Tolle Idee!!! 

Das wünsche ich ebenso!*


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!



Back from the onderground!

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Back from the onderground!
> 
> Moin!





Bin gestern noch vorm Lapi eingenickt und irgendwann die Nacht doch noch in den Keller. Mir hat einfach dieser Brunox-Geruch in der Nase gefehlt...
Heute habe ich einem Kumpel das Bike gewartet, Fork und Bremsen getauscht und dann Notdienst am Touran meiner Schwester verrichtet... 


 @Jens(ow)
PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schön, war bei uns heute auch so.
> 
> Wünschen euch alles gute im neuen jahr...
> 
> ...


 

*Tolle Idee!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das wünsche ich ebenso!* 


na Herr TT alte Schrauberlady


----------



## Junior97 (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch und ne gute Saison euch allen !!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> *Tolle Idee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inselaffe, Inselaffe.....    

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........?!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Doc

wirklich eine nette Idee ich wünsche Euch auch ein frohe neues Jahr und einen guten Rutsch!

Natürlich nicht gaaaanz ernst gemeint :





Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

So kennen wir dich!


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2012)

Super Idee! Euch auch ein Frohes neues Jahr....


So bevor  das Jahr zuende geht dachte ich, dass es Zeit wird der Teile zu gedenken, die im Kampf um Positionen und oft auch durch Zersörungswut vorzeitig ihr leben ließenAnfang des Jahres Raffte es ein XT Schaltwerk am lokalen Downhill (genannt Wittwenmacher) dahin. Es wurde hinterrücks erschlagen, der Täter ist immernoch auf der Flucht. Ähnlich erging es einem weiteren Schaltwerk in den Vogesen, auch dieses fand den vorzeitigen tot durch ein Schädelhirntrauma. Einige Zeugen berichteten einen Stein auf der Flucht gesehen zu habenMit dem Schaltwerk verlor auch eine Jungfräuliche Wippermannkette ihr leben. Kurz darauf wurde nahe der Tschechischen Grenze bei der Schlacht um die Top 10 des Heavy 24 einem unschuldigen Racing Ralph die Kehle durchgeschnitten. Letzte wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen scheiterten...Nach dieser Mordserie kehrte etwas ruhe ein, bis in der Legendären Grünen Hölle das Töten wieder anfingIn der Vorbereitung wurde im Tessin eine Xt Kurbel Hinterrücks erschlagen...
Ein Schaltauge wurde nahe der Nürburg geköpft und eine weitere Kette zerissen, der Mörder stammte bei diesem Fall aus den eigenen reihen....die Kettenstrebe brach nach einem kurzen Verhör ein und gestandIn Oberhausen wurde einem Tune Speedneedle der Schädel eingeschlagen, in der Werkstatt konnte nur noch sein Tod festegestellt werden. 
Mit ihm ließen ein Ceramiclager und zwei Schaltröllchen ihr leben, die die Illiegale Infusion aus Schmutzpartikeln in einer Kolonialen Suspespension (kurz Matsch)nicht überstanden. Damit nicht genug im Finale der Nutrixxion Trophy wurde ein weiterer Racing Ralph mit einer Spaxschraube erstochen

Bleibt noch zu sagen REST IN PIECES


Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Super Idee! Euch auch ein Frohes neues Jahr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab das mal korrigiert 

Wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2013!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

_Ich auch...._


----------



## BENDERR (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch mal raus!

Guten Rutsch und viel Glück und Erfolg im neuen Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

Dir ganz besonders ein erfolgreiches '13 Marco! Nicht dass es die anderen nicht verdient hätten, aber du bist doch ganz besonders gebeutelt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dir ganz besonders ein erfolgreiches '13 Marco! Nicht dass es die anderen nicht verdient hätten, aber du bist doch ganz besonders gebeutelt



 Danke dir....        Ebenso!!!

Meinen KM-Stand für 2012 wollte ich gar nicht wissen..., habe es meiner Freundin erklärt und von ihr den Zähler zurücksetzen lassen.... 
Alles ausgelöscht.

Positiv nach vorne schauen! 


Kurze Frage Marcel: Welche DT ist im Fuji und wie schwer ist sie?
Habe mal geschaut, aber die gefundenen Gabel waren Sack schwer...


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2012)

> Hab das mal korrigiert



Damit ich jez auch.....

Wir sind überigens auf seite 666, wenn das kein gutes Omen für nächstes Jahr ist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

So, bringe gleich mein Auto zu meinem Onkel in die Garage. 
Jedes Jahr hat min. 1 Auto bei uns im Hof eine Delle von einer Rakete im Blech.   
Die Nachbarn Schießen hier nicht, die Sprengen!! 

Und einen aufblasbaren Plexiglaskäfig für´s Auto, welchen mir mein Schwager früher schon schenken wollte, habe ich noch nicht..   

Die Fahrt zum Onkel führt aber nochmal kurz über den Feldberg...  Da ist jetzt schön frei! 

Bis später....


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke dir....        Ebenso!!!
> 
> Meinen KM-Stand für 2012 wollte ich gar nicht wissen..., habe es meiner Freundin erklärt und von ihr den Zähler zurücksetzen lassen....
> Alles ausgelöscht.
> ...




Keine Ahnung, die gibbets nicht bei DT auf der Seite.
Ist aber SingleShot, Tapered mit Aluschaft und 9mm Ausfaller  -> XMM100
Wiegt so wie sie ist 1593g. Das geht klar finde ich


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dir ganz besonders ein erfolgreiches '13 Marco! Nicht dass es die anderen nicht verdient hätten, aber du bist doch ganz besonders gebeutelt



Derv hat doch jetzt ein "Näschen" für die besonderen Dinge!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Damit ich jez auch.....
> 
> Wir sind überigens auf seite 666, wenn das kein gutes Omen für nächstes Jahr ist



Die Zahl sprengen wir noch vor Jahreswechsel!(Achtung Wortspiel)

(Bis 23:00 Uhr werden wir hier zu zweit mit Raclette und Rotwein verbringen, dann erscheinen meine Schwester und mein Schwager und es geht auf die Piste)


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, bringe gleich mein Auto zu meinem Onkel in die Garage.
> Jedes Jahr hat min. 1 Auto bei uns im Hof eine Delle von einer Rakete im Blech.
> Die Nachbarn Schießen hier nicht, die Sprengen!!
> 
> Und einen aufblasbaren Plexiglaskäfig für´s Auto, welchen mir mein Schwager früher schon schenken wollte, habe ich noch nicht..



Sei froh das Du nicht bei Madda wohnst!


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2012)

> Sei froh das Du nicht bei Madda wohnst!



Ohja...ham unsere Autos auch in sicherheit gemacht

Ich freu mich schon wie ein Kleinkind



Hier siehts dann immer folgendermaßen aus:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mPonNSB5bw"]Stenkelfeld Das Silvester Feuerwerk - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dann auch erstmal weg für dieses Jahr und wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!
Mein 2012er Kilometerstand liegt nach der heutigen Tour trotz fünfmonatigen Nichtfahrens überraschenderweise noch bei 3136.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Ohja...ham unsere Autos auch in sicherheit gemacht
> 
> Ich freu mich schon wie ein Kleinkind
> 
> ...



Stenkelfeld Sylvester ist cool!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2012)

jungens!

guten rutsch, bleibt anständig, trinkt nicht mehr als reinpasst. 

feiert schön!


bis demnächst.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bis demnächst.




Das macht stutzig! Kai trinkt wohl mehr als reinpasst, es kann also länger dauern bis er wieder weiß wie man den PC anmacht!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das macht stutzig! Kai trinkt wohl mehr als reinpasst, es kann also länger dauern bis er wieder weiß wie man den PC anmacht!



So lange er noch unfallfrei auf dem Fußboden liegen kann ohne sich festzuhalten ist doch alles in Ordnung!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

Hm ich stehe vor der Entscheidung für den Tubular LRS die beiden Dugasts aus dem Bikemarkt zu erstehen. 
Wäre ja schon ziemlich dekadent, aber RoRo und Raceking auf Baumwolle ist einfach verlockend. Zumal die anderen Tubulars von Tufo auch teurer sind.

Ich verschiebe das wohl auf nächstes Jahr *höhö*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> (Bis 23:00 Uhr werden wir hier zu zweit mit Raclette und Rotwein verbringen, dann erscheinen meine Schwester und mein Schwager und es geht auf die Piste)





Disse oder was?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier siehts dann immer folgendermaßen aus:
> Stenkelfeld Das Silvester Feuerwerk - YouTube



Das kenne ich aus dem Radio. 
Wo ist Stenkelfeld?


Wieder da....


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

âF.ck, gleich ZwÃ¶lf und ich hab noch nichts zu knallen!â


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Mädelztechnisch oder Böller?


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch raus!
Knallt nicht zu viel


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mädelztechnisch oder Böller?



Ich habe eine! Rakete....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine! Rakete....



Wie alt?


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Marco.... Ich habe keine Ahnung!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Disse oder was?



Nö, auf den so genannten Engelbergplatz wo alle Kneipen und Restaurants anliegen.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Jens, Disse oder was?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich aus dem Radio.
> Wo ist Stenkelfeld?
> 
> 
> Wieder da....



Noch so eine coole Comedy von NDR 2:

http://www.ndr.de/ndr2/start/fruehstueck_bei_stefanie/videos/fbs1203.html

Und sogar preisgekrönt! Und ich staune immer wieder wie man tagtäglich auf solchen Blödsinn kommt!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jens, Disse oder was?



Hä, Doppeldaumen?

Ansonsten ist die Völlerei beendet und die erste Flasche Wein auch schon leer...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie alt?



42!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 42!!!!!



Ja, ja... immer auf die Alten und Kleinen


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2012)

zeige mich auch nochmals kurz. Die ledy und ich waren noch easy essen und was trinken.

verbringen nun den rest im bett und bei den hunden...

greets und für alle gesundheit...nicht nur fürs nächste jahr...

weiter so und ihr seit ne colle truppe...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> zeige mich auch nochmals kurz. Die ledy und ich waren noch easy essen und was trinken.
> 
> verbringen nun den rest im bett und bei den hunden...
> 
> ...



Hi Jens,

Euch beiden noch einen schönen letzten Restabend im Jahr 2012 und Alles Gute!

Auf das wir uns in 2013 zum Biken in der Schweiz treffen werden!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ja, ja... immer auf die Alten und Kleinen



Gib's doch zu, da stehst Du drauf!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Euch beiden noch einen schönen letzten Restabend im Jahr 2012 und Alles Gute!
> 
> ...




Machen wir bestimmt. Treffen werden wir uns auch...verd. kann doch ned so schwierig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche der Chaos Truppe auch einen guten rutsch!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, es ist Silvester und ihr seid alle hier....tzzzzz !! Ne, ne, ne... 



Habe mich gerade_ gefühlt_ verdoppelt!! Puuuh..... 

Sascha, dir auch!! 




Auf ein weiteres, tolles ETWR-Jahr!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, auf den so genannten Engelbergplatz wo alle Kneipen und Restaurants anliegen.



Da wäre ich/wären wir jetzt auch gern....


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, es ist Silvester und ihr seid alle hier....tzzzzz !! Ne, ne, ne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warn die Kartoffeln ok

Ich möchte mich auch für dieses witzige Jahr mit Euch bedanken....

Rückschläge, Verletzungen, defekte Teile und verkaterte Sonntage waren mit Euch viel einfacher zu ertragen

Danke Jungs! Ihr seit cool!!!!!

Ahoi und Doppeldaum


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Warn die Kartoffeln ok
> 
> Ich möchte mich auch für dieses witzige Jahr mit Euch bedanken....
> 
> ...



Dein neues Geschäftsmodell mit der Telefonhotline für Kochlegasteniker hat bei mir hervorragend gefruchtet...

Das waren die besten Kartoffeln die ich bisher gegessen habe! 


Stelle mir das gerade so ähnlich vor


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich/wären wir jetzt auch gern....



Hi Marco,

dauert noch mehr als eine Stunde bis dahin. 

So sah dann mal das Ende der heutigen Ausfahrt mit Damdam, Nico_e und einem Weihnachtsgeschenk aus:





Damit hat das Bikejahr 2012 mit 5630 Kilometern das Ende gefunden. Auf ein neues in 2013 allen anderen und viel Spaß im E.T.W.R! Auf das wir ein gemeinsames Treffen zum Biken und Spaß haben auf die Reihe bringen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dein neues Geschäftsmodell mit der Telefonhotline für Kochlegasteniker hat bei mir hervorragend gefruchtet...
> 
> Das waren die besten Kartoffeln die ich bisher gegessen habe!
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Damit hat das Bikejahr 2012 mit 5630 Kilometern das Ende gefunden.




Respekt, Jens! 





ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf ein neues in 2013 allen anderen und viel Spaß im E.T.W.R! *Auf das wir ein gemeinsames Treffen zum Biken und Spaß haben auf die Reihe bringen!*



Einer meiner kleinen Wünsche!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dein neues Geschäftsmodell mit der Telefonhotline für Kochlegasteniker hat bei mir hervorragend gefruchtet...
> 
> Das waren die besten Kartoffeln die ich bisher gegessen habe!
> 
> ...



Tante Marcus is in the house!

Ich nehme das Pinke, cool!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Cool!




Kennste Domian???  Der hat als Kind zuviel Bleistifte geraucht!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


>




Sag mal was zum pinken Renner, Jens! Hersteller?Model?

Gefällt mir seeeehr geil!!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kennste Domian???  Der hat als Kind zuviel Bleistifte geraucht!!!!



Na sicher doch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Und jetzt......









































.......Augenpflege:


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sag mal was zum pinken Renner, Jens! Hersteller?Model?
> 
> Gefällt mir seeeehr geil!!!



Das ist das Weihnachtsgeschenk von Damdan an Nico. Ist komplett neu lackiert worden und nicht mehr original!

Edit

Die Augenpflege ist mal wieder äußerst lecker!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Das letzte Bild..............Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist das Weihnachtsgeschenk von Damdan an Nico. Ist komplett neu lackiert worden und nicht mehr original!



Dann will ich auch so ein pinkes Weihnachtgeschenk von dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild..............Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Du hast es geschafft, ich verlasse die Höhle des Löwen und gehe auf die Jagd 

Und Du machst jetzt den Computer aus und kümmerst dich um dein Schatz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich mache jetzt mal einen Sekt auf, _passt top zu Voltaren Dispers _ ,  ziehe mir RTL2 mit Micky Krause rein und brenn die Bude ab...   

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert..... 


Echt, Marcus, gehst du nmochmal los??


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt mal einen Sekt auf, _passt top zu Voltaren Dispers _ ,  ziehe mir RTL2 mit Micky Krause rein und brenn die Bude ab...
> 
> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert.....
> 
> ...



Japp, frisch geduscht und die letzten Federn gestylt... Ladies, macht euch bereit, ich komme!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt mal einen Sekt auf, _passt top zu Voltaren Dispers _ ,  ziehe mir RTL2 mit Micky Krause rein und brenn die Bude ab...
> 
> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert.....
> 
> ...



Vergiss mir den DJ Ötzi nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß.... Hau´rein!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Japp, frisch geduscht und die letzten Federn gestylt... Ladies, macht euch bereit, ich komme!



Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Jagd! Und nicht das Du mir nachher noch in der Ritze landest!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Jagd! Und nicht das Du mir nachher noch in der Ritze landest!



Dank Dir.... Das mit der Ritze kann ich dir aber nicht versprechen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Zumindestens ist die Bude warm und trocken...obwohl trocken?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *So, bringe gleich mein Auto zu meinem Onkel in die Garage. *
> Jedes Jahr hat min. 1 Auto bei uns im Hof eine Delle von einer Rakete im Blech.
> Die Nachbarn Schießen hier nicht, die Sprengen!!
> 
> ...



Wie geschrieben, Auto sicher abgestellt!   ..dachte ich....

Eben ruft die Cousine an und sagt "_Beim Onkel hat´s gebrannt_"...  

..Puls210..!!!!

Habe eben das Auto geholt und der halbe Hof sieht aus wie Zuckerwatte  -  Löschschaum halt. 
Die Mülltonnen und der Bunker unter der Eingangspassage haben gebrannt. Mein Auto stand 3m weiter.

Kein großer Schaden, keine Person verletzt,..alles gut...!

Irgendwas war aber noch.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...achja,

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Nach dem Genuss von ein paar Havanna kann ich nur folgendes bestätigen!

FROHES NEUES JAHR EUCH ALLEN!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2013)

Ein gute neu's!

Gestern war nix mit feiern, Frau krank... Aber mit junior wäre eh net viel gegangen...

Erstere Punkt auf der 2013er Tod Liste ist auch abgehackt: Meldung finale24h 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein gute neu's!
> 
> Gestern war nix mit feiern, Frau krank... Aber mit junior wäre eh net viel gegangen...
> 
> ...



Fleissig, fleissig!

Moin!

Hi Marcus,

Wie war es in der Stadt?


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

MOIN JUNGS UND FROHES NEUES !!!!!!

mit gehts so dreckig..............scheiss saufen :/


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs und frohes neues Jahr!

Ach Jens, 

ich bin gar nicht weit gekommen. Nur Vollidioten und besoffenes Pack unterwegs. Schon auf dem Weg zur Bahn hatte ich Stress und bin danach bedient nach Hause.... 
Jetzt bin ich fit und kann die guten Vorsätze schon heute umsetzen Hier regnet es zwar schon die ganze Nacht aber das ist mir heute egal. 

Habt ihr Spaß gehabt?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2013)

moin jungs a guets neus jahr euch allen besoffenen

Bin schon mit den hunden unterwegs gewesen. Heut ist mal ruhetag angesagt.

Relaxen und bude aufräumen...

greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2013)

Soll chillig 1:15h mi dem crosser gefahren,... Keine sau unterwegs 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs! Hoffe ihr seid gut rübergekommen und wünsche Euch allen Geld,Gold und ein sorgenfreies Leben in Gesundheit. Heute Abend bin ich endlich wieder zu Hause und an den großen Tasten!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> MOIN JUNGS UND FROHES NEUES !!!!!!
> 
> mit gehts so dreckig..............scheiss saufen :/



Moin Matze,

Da hab ich es gluecklicherweise nicht übertrieben. Zwei Bier und vier Havanna-Cola bringen den Organismus nicht zum rebellieren. Und die halbe Flasche Wein war ja vom frühen Abend.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und frohes neues Jahr!
> 
> Ach Jens,
> 
> ...



Vollidioten waren hier bei der Boellerei auch unterwegs. Da denke ich an den Honk der seine Raketen in LEEREN Flaschen starten lassen wollte.

1. Versuch: Die Weinbrandflasche kippt um und die Rakete fliegt 20cm über dem Boden quer über den Platz und schlägt gegenüber in der Eingangstür vom chinesischen Restaurant ein. Hier hatte gluecklicherweise jemand geistesgegenwärtig die Tür vorher noch zugedrückt.

2. Versuch: eine Colaflasche steht bestimmt stabiler! natürlich derselbe Affekt das die Flasche umkippt und wieder quer über den Platz etwas weiter links durch eine Menschentraube durchrauscht.

3. Versuch: da ja die Flaschen scheinbar alle umkippen beim Starten (kein Wunder wenn man sie vorher nicht mit Wasser oder Sand befuellt) bohrt er eine Rakete in den festen Untergrund eines Blumenbeetes. Natürlich hebt die Rakete daher nicht ab und explodiert am Boden direkt in seinem Radius.

Danach hat er das endlich aufgegeben wohl auch auf sanften Druck der um hin herumstehenden Mitmenschen.

Da waren wir eigentlich auch schon bedient und sind aber trotzdem anschließend noch beim Italiener in der Partybude eingekehrt. Da war es nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten noch ganz witzig.

Und gleich geht's noch auf's Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Nochmals Happy New Year von mir.
Wir waren vor dem Mülltonnenbrand bei den Nachbarn, da unser Haus von zig abgef***ten stark pigmentierten Chaoten _-Bekannte von oben den Mietern-_  gekapert wurde. Heute mal alles begutachten. Beim Böllern haben die mich nicht erkannt, wegen Jacke und Mütze, und haben auf die Kleine mit Böllern geworfen...
Wäre echt fast ausgetickt. Die Kleine hatte Angst und geheult wie am Spieß.
Schräg gegenüber haben so paar pupertäre Spinner mit einer Vogelschreckknarre rumgeschossen...
Nur Assis, echt!

Ich wünsche euch was! Bis später..


----------



## BENDERR (1. Januar 2013)

ohjeh ohjeh, das klingt ja zum teil nicht so schön 
bei uns wars eigentlich ganz nett..die jungs können sich recht gut zusammenreißen..außer 1 kleinen  fensterscheibe die zu Bruch gegangen ist, ist nichts passiert. sind dann auch relativ früh nach hause da wir (bzw eher meine Freundin) durch das gute alte looping louie doch recht betrunken war schon  
da hat allerdings niemand mit meinen Eltern gerechnet, die noch wach waren und noch was mit uns trinken wollten  
wurde dann doch halb 5... bin aber (Gott sei dank) erstaunlich fit und werde mir heute noch ne Stunde die Beine aufm Rad vertreten..mehr darf ich nicht weil morgen wieder leistungstest angesagt ist :/


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues zusammen!



Wir habens auch gut überstanden. Mir ist übrigens auch eine Rakete umgekippt, ist aber nur ins Blumenbeet gerauscht.

Die meiste Zeit haben wir damit verbracht 3-4 Raketen mit den Kollegen gleichzeitig zu starten. Die Nachbarskinder haben sich irre gefreut 


Heute gehts vielleicht sogar noch aufs Rädli


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Frohes Neues zusammen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marcel,

eine Rakete zu verwursten kann ich ja noch einigermaßen verstehen. Wenn aber jemand weit jenseits der Vierzig eine leere Flasche auf kippeliges Pflaster stellt und das auch noch ein zweites mal danach dem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu helfen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Januar 2013)

moin leute...

und Hey das waren meine Pat. heute Nacht ....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> eine Rakete zu verwursten kann ich ja noch einigermaßen verstehen. Wenn aber jemand weit* jenseits der Vierzig* eine leere Flasche auf kippeliges Pflaster stellt und das auch noch ein zweites mal danach dem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> ...



Da geht´s halt geistig schon rückwärts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (1. Januar 2013)

Hi Leude, ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Ebenso! Dir auch!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da geht´s halt geistig schon rückwärts....



Hi Marcus,

lass uns zusammenrotten und gemeinsam in den Taunus fahren. Da bettelt jemand nach mittelbarer Gewalt!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Hi Leude, ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch!



Moin Zuki,

Alles Gute!


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2013)

Tach leute

Wir sind auch gut rüber gekommen, hat aber leider beim knallen geregnet


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Tach leute
> 
> Wir sind auch gut rüber gekommen, hat aber leider beim knallen geregnet



Bei uns wars saumäßig windig und ich hab 3 Brandblasen am Dauem


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> lass uns zusammenrotten und gemeinsam in den Taunus fahren. Da bettelt jemand nach mittelbarer Gewalt!




Ich bin auch dabei ; warte hier auf euch!   Gegen wen geht´s ?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Tach leute
> 
> Wir sind auch gut rüber gekommen, hat aber leider beim knallen geregnet



Habt ihr dabei wenigstens ein Zelt über dem Kopf und eine Matraze unter Euch gehabt?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei uns wars saumäßig windig und ich hab 3 Brandblasen am Dauem



Hey, die Lunten soll man anzünden und nicht die Finger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei ; warte hier auf euch!   Gegen wen geht´s ?



Unser Hesse schnallt mal wieder rein gar nichts, wo ist unser Erklärbär der Veikko?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> lass uns zusammenrotten und gemeinsam in den Taunus fahren. Da bettelt jemand nach mittelbarer Gewalt!



Roger that!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey, die Lunten soll man anzünden und nicht die Finger!



Oder den Finger in´s Auge rammen - *brennt* auch!


----------



## InoX (1. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs,
ich wünsche euch ein frohes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Vielleicht sieht man ja dieses Jahr noch einige persönlich.

Unsere Wohnung ist auch wieder aufgeräumt und komplett von Luftschlangen und anderem Mist befreit.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ich wünsche euch ein frohes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Vielleicht sieht man ja dieses Jahr noch einige persönlich.
> 
> Unsere Wohnung ist auch wieder aufgeräumt und komplett von Luftschlangen und anderem Mist befreit.



Unsere ist auch nicht aufgeräumt was allerdings nicht an Partyresten liegt...


----------



## InoX (1. Januar 2013)

Das kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oder den Finger in´s Auge rammen - *brennt* auch!



Ich kann dir mal ins Auge pi**en DAS brennt auch 


Die Idee mit den Dugasts ausm Bikemarkt hat sich erledigt, so teuer und dann 700g pro Reifen ist mir zu viel am XC-Bike


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Hi Leude, ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch!




Hallo Zuki

dir auch...alles gute und ohne unfälle dieses jahr...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Dann werde ich mir heute wohl "das Traumschiff" ansehen müssen....


----------



## BENDERR (1. Januar 2013)

heute ab 21.00 uhr ist das finale der darts wm!!!
taylor vs. van gerwen! 

bin schon richtig heiß drauf. das erste highlight in 2013 ^^


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> heute ab 21.00 uhr ist das finale der darts wm!!!
> taylor vs. van gerwen!
> 
> bin schon richtig heiß drauf. das erste highlight in 2013 ^^



nix da, meine Helene ist auf dem Traumschiff


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> nix da, meine Helene ist auf dem Traumschiff



Jetzt geht das wieder los


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das wieder los



Warum sollte es im neuen Jahr anders sein....


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube ich geb mir heute Abend auch die Dart WM, kenne mich zwar 0 aus, aber Ben hilft mir sicher mal auf die Sprünge?!


----------



## BENDERR (1. Januar 2013)

natürlich!
hier zur einstimmung 17 perfekte darts von van gerwen im halbfinale:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NeWklkLEYU"]Michael van Gerwen 9 Darter (doppel 12 for 18 perfect darts) Dart World Championship 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

leider den doppelten 9-dart-finish verpasst.. das wäre legendär gewesen.
aber auch so, wahnsinniges spiel. bin mal gespannt wie er sich heute schlägt.

(9 darts ist die minimale anzahl an darts die man braucht um 1 spiel zu beenden.. 2012 gabs insgesamt nur 20 9-dart-finishs.)


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Wie die Menge eskaliert 

Also man muss von 501 genau auf 0 runter oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (1. Januar 2013)

jap. und man muss mit einem doppel-feld auf 0 kommen.
also wenn man 44 punkte rest hat wirft man beispielsweise 4 und doppel 20.. oder eben 14 und doppel 15.

dann muss im finale heute glaube ich 7 sets gewonnen werden. wobei man 3 legs gewinnen muss um 1 set zu bekommen. (1 leg = 1x von 501 auf 0)


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Super! Gut zu wissen 

Erklärt mich für bekloppt, aber ich hab gerade richtig gefallen an Chopin gefunden.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Mach dir keine Gedanken, so etwas kommt in den besten Familien vor...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Gedanken, so etwas kommt in den besten Familien vor...



Solltest du auch mal versuchen 
Dann ziehen sich die Vorbauschrauben fast von selbst an


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Solltest du auch mal versuchen
> Dann ziehen sich die Vorbauschrauben fast von selbst an



Du wirst lachen, ich höre gerne klassische Musik. Gerade beim Autofahren kann es sehr beruhigend wirken. Ich bevorzuge aber Vivaldi (Die vier Jahreszeiten).


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Allgemein stehe ich i.d.R. auf Musik aus echten Instrumenten.
Ein nettes Klavierstück von Chopin wurde in einem Film gespielt. Da hab ich mich spontan an die 5 CD-Box erinnert


----------



## BENDERR (1. Januar 2013)

spontan fällt mir jetzt nichts ein, was gegen klassische musik sprechen würde.. 
meine freundin spielt relativ viel klassische stücke auf dem klavier 

ich mag auch "handgemacht" musik.. spiele ja auch ein bisschen gitarre


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

es wäre schön morgen frei zu haben !!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> nix da, meine Helene ist auf dem Traumschiff



Ach was....  






Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das wieder los



Du verwechselst was! 
Du meinst wohl eher [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9DfBwKf5V0"]Roland Kaiser - Ich glaub' es geht schon wieder los 2009 - YouTube[/nomedia]?!





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich höre gerne klassische Musik. Gerade beim Autofahren kann es sehr beruhigend wirken. Ich bevorzuge aber Vivaldi (Die vier Jahreszeiten).



Du bist aber auch ein vielseitiger Genosse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Hab ich


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Januar 2013)

so...nun habe auch ich endlich Feierabend Prost


----------



## BENDERR (1. Januar 2013)

ich hätte eigntl auch noch eine woche frei.. muss aber morgen und freitag für die bachelorarbeit von ner kommilitonin an die uni um tests zu machen, dann anschliessend selbst ins labor um meine studie vorzubereiten und davor noch in die bibliothek um referate/hausarbeiten zu machen :/


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Der Matze hat ein Kater und trinkt nie wieder Allohol und Marco hat wieder gute Laune! Juhuu

Zu jeder Stimmung die richtige Musik...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Ich sollte mal mein Getriebe zu Ende konstruieren und ne Stückliste anfertigen. Vielleicht beginnen ich gleich morgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2013)

Was hast du vor?

Ich hatte eben auch ne gute Idee, wie man sehr einfach neun RR Hydraulik disk Umbau machen koennte.
Quasi ein do it yourself doppelmoppel...


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so...nun habe auch ich endlich Feierabend Prost



Feierabend was macht du? 

Ach ja, Prost


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Matze hat ein Kater und trinkt nie wieder Allohol und Marco hat wieder gute Laune! Juhuu
> 
> Zu jeder Stimmung die richtige Musik...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was hast du vor?
> 
> Ich hatte eben auch ne gute Idee, wie man sehr einfach neun RR Hydraulik disk Umbau machen koennte.
> Quasi ein do it yourself doppelmoppel...
> ...



Für die Uni. Nicht fürs Rad 

Am Rad male ich nur meine Contis schwarz an


----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2013)

So Kinder - ich sitze jetzt wieder an den großen Tasten! 
Lese aber nicht zurück und klinke mich HIER ein, habe sicherlich eh nichts verpasst - oder?
Muss auch noch Bike und Klamotten aus dem Auto holen, wozu ich null Bock habe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Hi Veikko! 


Bin paralell am Teile raussuchen....  Deshalb eher wortkarg heute.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2013)

Nee hast nicht so viel verpasst 

Hat sich Philipp eigentlich mit dem Böller an die Laterne gebunden?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir heute wohl "das Traumschiff" ansehen müssen....



Et löppt doch ein Tatort im Ersten!

Edit

Da hätte ich vorher drauf kommen können...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> es wäre schön morgen frei zu haben !!!!



Hi Matze,

ich habe morgen frei!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Veikko!
> 
> 
> Bin paralell am Teile raussuchen....  Deshalb eher wortkarg heute.



Ach Quatsch, Du versuchst nur beim Tatort möglicht konzentriert aufzupassen damit Du endlich mal begreifst wer der Mörder ist!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Et löppt doch ein Tatort im Ersten!



Da ist aber keine Helene bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da ist aber keine Helene bei



Ich hab's ja inzwischen begriffen....

Ton aus?


----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2013)

Ein wortkarger Hesse? Das Jahr fängt ja gar nicht so übel an!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, Du versuchst nur beim Tatort möglicht konzentriert aufzupassen damit Du endlich mal begreifst wer der Mörder ist!






Schaue Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Aber die beste Szene ist schon vorbei!!!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schaue Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Aber die beste Szene ist schon vorbei!!!



So kann man natürlich die Grübelei auch umgehen.

Ansonsten war es Heute auf dem Bike dunkel und nass:


----------



## Junior97 (1. Januar 2013)

aber insgesamt ist Biken am Neujahrestag doch gut, nicht viele Wanderer...freie Wege und das Wetter war gut bei uns  Da kann man mal wieder klar atmen vor lauter Böllern auf der Straße


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Hey, der Junior ist auch schon wach geworden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Das neue Jahr bringt viiiiiele Pakete !!


----------



## Junior97 (1. Januar 2013)

Ja der Junior is schon voll dabei im Jahre 2013  
was gibts den neues tt ?


----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja der Junior is schon voll dabei im Jahre 2013
> was gibts den neues tt ?



Sechs Wandhalter für die Bikes und nen neuen Fernsehsessel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja der Junior is schon voll dabei im Jahre 2013
> was gibts den neues tt ?



Sicherlich eine neue Nase!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ja der Junior is schon voll dabei im Jahre 2013
> was gibts den neues tt ?



Abwarten! 
Kleinzeugs und diverses...   SchaiZZ Langeweile!!!


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sicherlich eine neue Nase!




Hehehee das war jetzt nen bisschen gemein aber lustig zugleich 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Hehehee das war jetzt nen bisschen gemein aber lustig zugleich
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900

































Hast´n dicken Kopf??????????


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Damit ist er wohl inzwischen durch. Erinnerst Du Dich noch an Deinen letzten Besuch inner Disse?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Das weißt du noch? Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Hehehee das war jetzt nen bisschen gemein aber lustig zugleich
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Hi Matze,

die hier hat er sich ausgesucht:


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das weißt du noch? Hammer!



Jau, der nächste Tag war der Tag der Leiden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> 
> die hier hat er sich ausgesucht:



Stimmt!
Aber mit den Löchern nach oben...


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast´n dicken Kopf??????????



Dank ibu nun nicht mehr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jau, der nächste Tag war der Tag der Leiden!



Quark.....Bäume hätte ich ausreissen können.....,.....ganze Wälder....


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

Jetzt kommt glaube ich was spannendes aufm ersten

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Tannöd?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quark.....Bäume hätte ich ausreissen können.....,.....ganze Wälder....



Das waren bestimmt die Sägen beim Schnarchen nach dem übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum.


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2013)

Ja tannöd

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das waren bestimmt die Sägen beim Schnarchen nach dem übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum.



*"Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiisch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*








unocz schrieb:


> Ja tannöd
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900




Okay....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *"Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiisch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vendetta vergisst nie!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

Fast vergessen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Du hast die entsprechenden Gehirnzellen ja den Abend weggetankt und der Rest ist wohl mit der Tamponade draufgegangen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fast vergessen...



Neee.....





























*......die Augenpflege natürlich: *



















Wo hast du nur dein Kopf, Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Okay, Oaky, daran habe ich nun wirklich nicht mehr gedacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

So bin ich zu euch...


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

Genau, wie eine Mutti!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

So geil:

Bild 3  ->  Salsa Beargrease. Mein Favorit! 



martn schrieb:


> Ich hab seine WC-Ente bisher noch nich extra portraitiert, aber ich kann ihm mal bescheid sagen, dass es hier Nachfrage nach Bildern gibt,
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit ein paar Bilder unserer Jahresabschlusstour am Sonntag. 14,5h vom Bahnhof in Zittau bis zum Bahnhof in Bad Schandau. Die Hälfte davon bei Dunkelheit. Mutmaßliche 85km Schnee, Eis, Schlamm, Fels, Dreck. Technisches Gelände. Wind und Dauerfrost. Völlige Erschöpfung.
> Ein großartiger Tag!
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau, wie eine Mutti!





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIG_NQqwdkc"]Die Dinos: Nicht die Mama -Kochtopf Edition- - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (2. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

moin...


----------



## zuki (2. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Zuki
> 
> dir auch...alles gute und ohne unfälle dieses jahr...



Danke. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass mein Unfallsoll erfüllt ist.


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2013)

Moooin


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (2. Januar 2013)

moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

und damit mal was anderes als moin da steht...meine erste tour hab ich auch hinter mier im 2013...

greets


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2013)

Das ist so cool bei Dir 

Eintrag in meine To-do-Liste 2013

- den doc besuchen....!


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2013)

Boah habt ihr geiles WetterWäre mal froh wenn hier Wettermäßig mal iwas passieren würde. Seit Tagen nur Regen/Nebel und schmuddelwetter


----------



## Junior97 (2. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> und damit mal was anderes als moin da steht...meine erste tour hab ich auch hinter mier im 2013...
> 
> greets



Moin


----------



## BENDERR (2. Januar 2013)

sooo, ich fahr mal an die uni.
lesitungstest


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist so cool bei Dir
> 
> Eintrag in meine To-do-Liste 2013
> 
> - den doc besuchen....!




Ihr seit alle herzlichst eingeladen bei mir mal vorbeizuschaun...

Für dich Marcus ist immer was frei...

Auch wenn ich ab april nicht mehr da wohne wo jetzt haben wir auch am neuen ort nen hügelchen hinter dem haus

Sozusagen trainingsstrecke...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

Das steht definitiv auf der To-Do-Liste 

Heutige Erfahrung: Ein S-Works Captain 2Bliss grippt am VR doch "etwas" besser als ein Raceking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das steht definitiv auf der To-Do-Liste
> 
> Heutige Erfahrung: Ein S-Works Captain 2Bliss grippt am VR doch "etwas" besser als ein Raceking



Was für eine Profilierung?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

So wie der:


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Aaaah gepflegte 3h bei schönste Wetter ga1 






Hab ich schon erwähnt, das Südbaden geil ist? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

Danke auch! Ich hatte extremes Pisswetter.
Als ich dann mit dem hund bin wars natürlich wieder gut.... 

@ Sascha: Lohnt der Aufpreis von der BB5 zur BB7 nun, nach dem du sie eine Weile gefahren bist?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Hamm ja, mir ist durch die fehlende Dichtung des bremszuges an der Bremse Wasser in die Hülle gelaufen und da gefrohren.

Das Einstellen ist au besser,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Januar 2013)

hmm, super Wetter Sascha


----------



## Junior97 (2. Januar 2013)

Crimson fährst du WWBt und CTF Cup mit ?


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Januar 2013)

Abend Jungs
Bin auch wieder mal im Lande. Ein paar Tage ohne Netz,... Unaufarbeitbar, was ihr hier produziert. Vor allem, wenn man heute mal knapp 4h auf dem Bike war...





Und dann noch 1h putzen...

Gruss St.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Crimson fährst du WWBt und CTF Cup mit ?



WWBT werde ich so viel mitnehmen wie ich kann.
Bist du da auch dabei?

4:1 -> gar keine schlechte Quote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

_*Moin miteinander!*_




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das steht definitiv auf der To-Do-Liste
> 
> Heutige Erfahrung: Ein S-Works Captain 2Bliss grippt am VR doch "etwas" besser als ein Raceking



Ich schwöre auf Speci-Pneus!!  Habe mir heute den Renegade S-Works vorne aufgezogen. Den _Fast Track_ hatte ich an Lone Wolf abgetreten... 
Anbei viele Grüße! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aaaah gepflegte 3h bei schönste Wetter ga1
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich war heute bissl im HiBike bummeln..... War auch ok. - Zählt aber wohl nicht beim Winterpokal, oder!?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Moin miteinander!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin den Speci das erste Mal gefahren. Ich denke die kann man gut Fahren 



Das zählt nur wenn du mit dem Rad da warst. Oder bist du mindestens 15min Probegefahren?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin den Speci das erste Mal gefahren. Ich denke die kann man gut Fahren
> 
> 
> 
> Das zählt nur wenn du mit dem Rad da warst. Oder bist du mindestens 15min Probegefahren?



Nix davon. Aber ich habe alle Stände mehrfach angelaufen...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> Bin auch wieder mal im Lande. Ein paar Tage ohne Netz,... Unaufarbeitbar, was ihr hier produziert. Vor allem, wenn man heute mal knapp 4h auf dem Bike war...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gseht guet us steph...
gruess us NW


----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2013)

Menno, ich bekomme gar keine Infos mehr an web.de wenn hier was passiert! 
Ich dachte Deutschland hat man die Kolonien weggenommen oder ist das Bild wirklich hier gemacht wurden Sascha?! 
Sieht ja aus wie der schönste Frühlingstag.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Ist ´ne Fototapete, Veikko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Südbaden 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Siehst du, Veikko..... ist die *Südbahn*. 

Quasi von der Rückwand des Zimmers.


----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2013)

Da kann man ja mit kurzen Hosen fahren!

Du hast doch bestimmt so ne Fototapete mit Palmen an der Wand Marco - oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

War trotzdem unter 10grad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2013)

Bei so einem Wetter und dem Ausblick darf es ruhig unter 10° sein. Hier hat es gestern und heute nur geregnet... Und 3h GA1 auf der Rolle, nein danke!


----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2013)

Die Schweizer! 

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/tie...hweiz-tierschuetzer-verbot-27926208.bild.html


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

jetzt habt euch ned so...weltoffen bleiben...

Sieht doch knusprig aus.

ICh denke aber nicht, dass es ihre eigenen haustiere sind...wie sie schreiben. Ev vom nachbar???


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

Der Hund ist bei uns eben kein Nutzttier. Mag bei manchen vielleicht anders sein, aber wenn man eine persönliche Bindung zum Tier hat...


Hab heute mal wieder die Dartscheibe aufgehängt und nu hab ich Muskelkater im rechten Arm. Komisch, das hatte ich bei den Softdarts nie?!


----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2013)

Ist deine Freundin wirklich Tierärztin - oder betreibt sie vielleicht doch ein Restaurant?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da kann man ja mit kurzen Hosen fahren!
> 
> Du hast doch bestimmt so ne Fototapete mit Palmen an der Wand Marco - oder?



Jup!  Habe die aber quer tapeziert und mich damit bei "_Ab in´s Beet_" beworben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Jipi, gerade die mail bekommen, das die neue singlespeed Nabe auf der Insel in Versand ging (Superstar components). Wenn ich Gluck habe kann ich am Sonntag einspeichen  die xt fand das leben als sauwetter lrs net so toll 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht steht das Paket neben meinem Rahmen...? Wurde heute versendet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Hast den On-One fatty?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist deine Freundin wirklich Tierärztin - oder betreibt sie vielleicht doch ein Restaurant?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast den On-One fatty?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Nein!
Wenn Fatty-Bike, dann Beargrease!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

Was gibt es dann?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (2. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> WWBT werde ich so viel mitnehmen wie ich kann.
> Bist du da auch dabei?
> 
> 4:1 -> gar keine schlechte Quote




jap bin auch dabei  in ASC Trikot


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was gibt es dann?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ein Inbred.
Rest später....


----------



## BENDERR (2. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Hund ist bei uns eben kein Nutzttier. Mag bei manchen vielleicht anders sein, aber wenn man eine persönliche Bindung zum Tier hat...
> 
> 
> Hab heute mal wieder die Dartscheibe aufgehängt und nu hab ich Muskelkater im rechten Arm. Komisch, das hatte ich bei den Softdarts nie?!



hab mir eben auch ne neue (soft)darts-scheibe gekauft 

leistungstest war wie beim letzten mal. 5,2W/kg! aber was soll sich in 2 wochen auch viel ändern? 
die gute dame hat mir allerdings mein ohrläppchen blau gedrückt und 2x gepiekst.. und freitag darf ich schon wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

so jungs bin mal bischen weg...

hab mich und meine holde gerade für albstadt angemeldet...schalalaaa

greets


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aaaah gepflegte 3h bei schönste Wetter ga1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Sascha, das habe ich gebraucht!

Bei uns wieder 7 Grad, starker Wind und Regenschauer...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> Bin auch wieder mal im Lande. Ein paar Tage ohne Netz,... Unaufarbeitbar, was ihr hier produziert. Vor allem, wenn man heute mal knapp 4h auf dem Bike war...
> 
> 
> ...



Hi St.,

das wird hier aber erwartet!

So wie Dein Bike sieht meines nach Ausritten auf die Trails auch aus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Januar 2013)

Bis Montag soll es hier wohl durchregnen... Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Noch dazu habe ich heute mit einem Praktikum begonnen und muss mal gucken, wie ich das jetzt mit dem Radfahren hinbekomme...
Aber immerhin ist heute meine Lampe angekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So wie der:



Und den vergleichst Du mit dem Raceking...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und den vergleichst Du mit dem Raceking...



Schwarz, rund....... warum nicht? 


Moin, mein Lieblings-IBC-Jens (aus D)!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup!  Habe die aber quer tapeziert und mich damit bei "_Ab in´s Beet_" beworben....



Du meintest wohl "Ab ins Bett"!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und den vergleichst Du mit dem Raceking...



Nee vergleichen nicht wirklich. Hab nur festgestellt dass der mehr grippt 
Sehr verwunderlich übrigens  





			
				BENDRR schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir eben auch ne neue (soft)darts-scheibe gekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Softdarts-scheibe hab ich hier auch. Aber wenn schon denn schon 

5,2W/Kg ist doch ziemlich gut oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl "Ab ins Bett"!






Wenn du weiter so böse zu mir bist, verrate ich deiner Holden, dass du mit fremden Frauen flirtest....  



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> hier ist er als 29er drauf:
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schwarz, rund....... warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Moin, mein Lieblings-IBC-Jens (aus D)!!



Tachchen Marco mein Gutster,

ich habe Heute einen Karton beschafft!

Und mein Speedy für das Speci ist auch unterwegs! 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn du weiter so böse zu mir bist, verrate ich deiner Holden, dass du mit fremden Frauen flirtest....



Und das vom Augenpflegeprofi!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

bei uns ist am wochenende bestes bikewetter...duck und wech...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei uns ist am wochenende bestes bikewetter...duck und wech...



Abwarten, bis dahin ist es noch ein paar Tage hin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tachchen Marco mein Gutster,
> 
> *ich habe Heute einen Karton beschafft*!
> 
> ...



















Ob das Tallboy da reinpasst?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

psssssst.....


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ob das Tallboy da reinpasst?



Letzteres kannste definitiv knicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und das vom Augenpflegeprofi!



Stimmt! Fast vergessen! 





































Tattatttattaaaaaaa.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> psssssst.....




Nicht was du meinst/wir meinen , Jens!


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2013)

Augenpflege.....

Coooooooool


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Augenpflege.....
> 
> Coooooooool



Ich weiß doch was du brauchst, Marcus! 

Find´s aber auch eine schöne Bilderserie!!


----------



## unocz (2. Januar 2013)

naaabend !


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hab mir eben auch ne neue (soft)darts-scheibe gekauft
> 
> leistungstest war wie beim letzten mal. 5,2W/kg! aber was soll sich in 2 wochen auch viel ändern?
> die gute dame hat mir allerdings mein ohrläppchen blau gedrückt und 2x gepiekst.. und freitag darf ich schon wieder hin



Die 5,2 w/kg sind aber nicht an der schelle, oder?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Matze


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend !



Hi Matze,

Schockanruf vorhin überwunden?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei uns ist am wochenende bestes bikewetter...duck und wech...



Bie mir gehts dann wohl in den Schnee. Ist schon ein Ãbel, wenn man Trails und Berge vor der HaustÃ¼re hat... Immer dies Qual der Wahlð.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2013)

Namd Matze, Marcus, Jens und Rest!


----------



## unocz (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi marco,

Ja jens geschockt war ich nicht wirklich aber war dicht drann 

Edit sagt huhuuu veikko

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Moin Veikko,

große Tasten und Du hast alles im Griff!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> große *K*asten und Du hast alles im Griff!
> 
> ...




Hab´s mal verbessert...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> große Kisten und Du hast alles im Griff!
> 
> ...



Wenn dann schon richtig!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2013)

Bin raus....   Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Nacht Marco!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## unocz (3. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Morgen!

Kombobreaker


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

dann werde ich das mal gerade biegen...

Moin!


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Januar 2013)

Morgen allerseits.


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

Moooin Leute

Heute kommt ein ganz a großes Päckchen für das Univega, dann isses fast komplett, nur der Umwerfer musste noch von R2 selbst bestellt werden...

An die ganzen Inndoormeisterschaftsleute: Was für Reifen habt ihr vor da zu fahren?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> dann werde ich das mal gerade biegen...
> 
> Moin!



Hi Marcus,

ich habe ja momentan Urlaub. Wie wäre es kommende Woche mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour durch die HaBe's? Einigermaßen fit bist Du ja momentan auch!

Mehr gerne per PN!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2013)

so, zurück von ner kleinen tour...bestes bikewetter...soll ich noch fotos reinstellen für diejenigen bei denen es trüb ist??


----------



## BENDERR (3. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee vergleichen nicht wirklich. Hab nur festgestellt dass der mehr grippt
> Sehr verwunderlich übrigens
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt eigentlich.. aber zum üben genügt mir die erstmal ^^

ja, is schon recht ordentlich. aber ist aufjedenfall noch potential nach oben ^^



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die 5,2 w/kg sind aber nicht an der schelle, oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



richtig. an der schwelle dürftens so ~ 4,4 W/kg sein.


PS: Moin!

(ich hoffe heute kommt mein paket von jens(ow))


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2013)

Foto für euch...perfektes bikewetter...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Neid!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Auch sehr fein 

Apropos fein: gerade shottischer lachs im Blätterteig Mantel mit sind,Honig,Dill sauce gemacht






Passend dazu gab es noch ne Flasche feinen Glenmorangie, da meine Vorräte abgenommen haben 

Jetzt erstmal mit ne, leckeren frisch gemahlenen Kaffee in Keller, gross Wartung machen.

So darf ein Ruhetag aussehen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter sagt hier auch Ruhetag


----------



## BENDERR (3. Januar 2013)

uii, bei uns gibts heute auch lachs mit nudeln 

und heute ebenfalls ruhetag.. morgen steht nämlich winggate test an 
(das is der lustige test, bei dem sascha s. 1h über 15mmol laktat war @Sascha b.  )


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich ist doch immer am Freitag Fischtag? Ich habe heute auch Lachs gemacht... ca 400kcal, jetzt wiege ich schon mein Essen ab!

Sieht zwar nicht ganz so lecker aus, erfüllt aber den Zweck


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

*Moin miteinander!*


Oh Sascha, das klingt lecker!   Und dann Kaffee im Keller ist sowieso_* king-size*_ !! 





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Auch sehr fein
> 
> Apropos fein: gerade shottischer lachs im Blätterteig Mantel mit sind,Honig,Dill sauce gemacht
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

Moin^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin^^



Moin Jan!

Du, kläre doch mal einen alten Mann auf.... Was bedueten denn die ^^ Zeichen?
Und wehe du lachst! 


Gruß Marco


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jan!
> 
> Du, kläre doch mal einen alten Mann auf.... Was bedueten denn die ^^ Zeichen?
> Und wehe du lachst!
> ...



Och Mensch Marco.... Das kenn ja sogar ich!!!

"lächeln mit geschlossenen Augen" habs für dich gegoogelt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Da braucht man aber viel Fantasie!   Wo hast´n das gefunden?

Hast du Urlaub, Marcus?


----------



## DerFalke (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich kenn das nur als "grinsend mit hochgezogenen Augenbrauen".

Das könnte man auch auch den Smiley noch ansehen.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

http://www.i-q.de/expertenwissen/157-chat-jargon-und-emoticons.html


Habe heute noch frei... Morgen "darf" ich wieder ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

ach da gibt es viele bedeutungen ich meinte aber das lächeln mit hochgezogenen brauen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

@Marcus

Muss Montag auch wieder ran. 
Ggf. gehe ich nochmal zum Hausarzt - Geheilt fühle ich mich nicht wirklich.

Mir reichen die Smileys im Nebenfenster!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte es ja für mich behalten, Jens (Doc) wusste es und Maik, aber ich freue mich halt so...

Wenn mir keine Mail mit "nicht mehr lieferbar" zugeht, steht demnächst das Rahmenkit im Keller....  
Aber ich darf mich nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Ach Du Schei$e, ist das geil.... ihr seit doch alle verrückt!

Bin gerade fast vom Bike gefallen


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

Sabbber


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Der Rahmen ist auch sehr toll. Der wäre bei mir plan b gewesen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Abwarten....   
Vielleicht verfliegt auch der Traum. Freue mich erst wenn ich´s in der Hand habe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

....und die Größe muss passen. Luxusproblem - lag zw. M und L.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Aber Christian hat uns auch was verheimlicht! 
Eben im Nachbar-Fred gefunden....

Find´s total hübsch!!! 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habe ja noch was... Schon vor längerer Zeit gekauft und jetzt endlich ausgepackt. Ein F2000. Ersetzt (im Frühling) den Rahmen im Hintergrund. Dann auch wieder mit anständigem Hinterrad...





_Sorry, Christian....  _


----------



## BENDERR (3. Januar 2013)

das salsa 
das cannondale 
mir gefällt das blaue im hintergrund besser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen einfach geil, wobei das andere fast zu schade is zum zerlegen

Hier wurde überigens in den letzten Tagen das Werkzeugarsenal etwas aufgestockt

















Die Einlegmatten sind schon bestellt und sollten die Tage auch kommen....


----------



## BENDERR (3. Januar 2013)

sehr professionell 
mein paket von jens (ow) ist leider auch heute nicht gekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Seeehr geil! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sehr professionell
> mein paket von jens (ow) ist leider auch heute nicht gekommen



Schade!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

@Jens


Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo   Cowboy!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2013)

bei mir gibts bischen bad news...

hab mal beim tretlager vom steelecht nen check gemacht.

Bin wohl zu viel im nass unterwegs gewesen. 
Ev hab ich da zu wenig genau gearbeitet oder durch die steinschläge hats den lack angekratzt und durch das hats bischen flugrost angelegt...

Denke ich werde es nochmals komplett zerlegen, rostumwandler drauf und neu lackieren...

Grundlack wird so und dann wie vorher mit den blauen banderolen...

verflixter stahl

Aber was solls, es war ja auch ein versuch und hab insgeheim damit gerechnet...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber Christian hat uns auch was verheimlicht!
> Eben im Nachbar-Fred gefunden....
> 
> Find´s total hübsch!!!
> ...



Kein Ding. Freut mich, wenn's auch anderen gefällt. Verheimlicht habe ich es nicht - ich habe es hier schonmal mit den Verkaufsbildern geposted. Hab's im August oder so von Fujisan gekauft. Aber gestern habe ich es erst ausgepackt. Es war sogar ein neues Lager für den Steuersatz dabei. Jetzt werde ich das Teil noch zum Radladen bringen und das Innenlagergehäuse planfräsen lassen, weil mir der Verschleiß von HTII-Lagern am F700 zu hoch war/ist (oder ist es doch nur die mangelnde Pflege?). Meins ist nämlich schon wieder im Sack.




maddda schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen einfach geil, wobei das andere fast zu schade is zum zerlegen



Falls du mich und das F700 meinst: hätte ich früher ein Cannondale Hardtail mit Killer-V-Geometrie gefunden, hätte ich nicht einmal das F700 gekauft (obwohl es direkt auf Platz 2 meiner Wunschliste stand).
Den Rahmen behalte ich auch... Mal schauen, was passiert...



BENDERR schrieb:


> das cannondale
> mir gefällt das blaue im hintergrund besser..



Ich hingegen stehe total auf die Rahmenform und freue mich schon darauf, das Teil fahren zu können (aber ich weiß natürlich, dass das bei weitem nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist). Vll. mache ich es ja doch noch zum 12-h-Rennen im Februar fertig. Wenn ich eh das Innenlager wechseln muss...




maddda schrieb:


> An die ganzen Inndoormeisterschaftsleute: Was für Reifen habt ihr vor da zu fahren?



Da ich eh nie mit Reifen herumspiele, sondern immer dieselben fahre, bis sie runter sind, wird's bei mir wohl auf Conti RK hinten und Michelin XC Dry vorn rauslaufen. Ich hatte aber tatsächlich schon an Furious Fred gedacht.

Zu Marcos Salsa: ich wusste gar nicht, dass Salsa solche Räder herstellt. Also so... modern!

Ach ja, die ist gestern auch eingetrudelt:






War ein Tipp von Philipp, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Das killer ist geil! Wurde meine Frau mehr im Dreck fahren, hatte ich eins im Keller.


Was für neun Akku hast du zu der Lampe? Die original sind ja gefährlicher Sondermüll. Ich hab mir neun Akku von open lights + ladegerät gekauft. Nu ist alles gut 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

> Da ich eh nie mit Reifen herumspiele, sondern immer dieselben fahre, bis sie runter sind, wird's bei mir wohl auf Conti RK hinten und Michelin XC Dry vorn rauslaufen. Ich hatte aber tatsächlich schon an Furious Fred gedacht.



Joa, wobei wir ja auch draussen unterwegs sein werden, wenns feucht/nass wird, wird kriminell.

In Sachen Reifen bin ich dieses Jahr vernünfitg geworden...Hab jez folgende kombi:

VR: Rara 2.1 (2013) Pacestarschießmichtod
HR: Rara 2.1 (2013) Double Defense

Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr 3(!) Rara am HR Kaputtgeschlitzt hab und sie die Milch nicht mehr hielten, nehme ich die 100gr mehr gerne in kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa, wobei wir ja auch draussen unterwegs sein werden, wenns feucht/nass wird, wird kriminell.



Ach, das wird schon 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was für neun Akku hast du zu der Lampe? Die original sind ja gefährlicher Sondermüll. Ich hab mir neun Akku von open lights + ladegerät gekauft. Nu ist alles gut



Och, da ist der Standardakku drin. Hab' das Teil auf gut Glück bestellt. Über den Akku mache ich mir erstmal keine großen Sorgen, da ich den definitiv nur unter Aufsicht laden werde. In der Hinsicht ist mir das billige Zeugs nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Schmeiss den sch*** Akku weg. Mir ist die Lampe auf her Abfahrt aus gegangen, weil eine Akku litze drinnen abgerissen ist. Der openlights + ladegerät (mit CE Siegel!) kostet keine 100 das sollte dir deine Gesundheit wert sein. Der Lampen Kopf ist aber top 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Hübsche Sachen die letzen Seiten 

Von euch hat nicht noch jemand einen Rennlenker in 26mm für ganz schmalen Taler?
Soll nur als Radhalter dienen. Breite egal.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schmeiss den sch*** Akku weg. Mir ist die Lampe auf her Abfahrt aus gegangen, weil eine Akku litze drinnen abgerissen ist. Der openlights + ladegerÃ¤t (mit CE Siegel!) kostet keine 100â¬ das sollte dir deine Gesundheit wert sein. Der Lampen Kopf ist aber top
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Das wÃ¤re schonmal doppelt so teuer wie die ganze Lampe 




Crimson_ schrieb:


> HÃ¼bsche Sachen die letzen Seiten
> 
> Von euch hat nicht noch jemand einen Rennlenker in 26mm fÃ¼r ganz schmalen Taler?
> Soll nur als Radhalter dienen. Breite egal.



Ich habe zufÃ¤llig einen. Wenn er nur als Halter dienen soll, ist es egal, dass einige Kratzer dran sind (und das Teil sackschwer ist)!? FÃ¼r das Porto ist es deiner.
Da komme ich allerdings erst in etwa einer Woche ran.
Falls es dich interessiert: 3T in schwarz, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Ich weis. Hab die Lampe ja auch. Aber der Akku und das ladegeraer sind echt Schlimm und gefaehrlich

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das wäre schonmal doppelt so teuer wie die ganze Lampe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klingt gut. Muss nur eine 26mm Klemmung haben und in den Vorbau einfädelbar sein. Ist nämlich keine 2 teilige Klemmung.

Die Teile für den Halter werden ohnehin abgeschliffen und lackiert. Dann kommt Lenkerband drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

*Wisst ihr was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann?! - So wie eben mal wieder geschehen:

Wenn man im Bikemarkt Sachen verkaufen möchte und sich zu einem super Dumpingpreis hinreißen lässt,  der f**k Käufer aber nach Tagen schreibt, dass er bald bezahlen wird! 

BALD!?!?    

Mensch, da könnte ich töten!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ich was haben will, dann zahle ich auch schnellstmöglich/gleich und laufe nicht tagträumertechnisch durch die Weltgeschichte.

Es gibt echt so viele Vollpfosten, schaiZZ die Wand an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

noch besser: fuer x monate "reservieren"


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Ist mir hier im Bikemarkt noch nicht passiert. Aber ebay ist da deutlich schlimmer.
Bisher habe ich im BM nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Jungs, auf mich ist Verlass! Wie immer zu später (!?) Stund´ ......  

*Augenpflege:*
​


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Das geht besser!

Damit Du mich beim nächsten Telefonat besser verstehen kannst
Der erste Teil kommt später...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das geht besser!
> 
> Damit Du mich beim nächsten Telefonat besser verstehen kannst
> Der erste Teil kommt später...



Ich habe hier einen orig. *Schietbüdel* aus HH.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Eben drüben gelesen...   



Lateralus schrieb:


> *T**raurige Nachricht - Specialized-Teamfahrer Burry Stander wurde heute bei einem Trainingsunfall mit einem Taxi getötet.* Die hohe Anzahl an Trainingsunfällen innerhalb der letzten paar Jahre ist schon krass. Man denke nur an den Crash, der Kulhavy mehrere Zähne gekostet hat.
> 
> RIP Burry.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eben drüben gelesen...



Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, so etwas zu lesen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist mir hier im Bikemarkt noch nicht passiert. Aber ebay ist da deutlich schlimmer.



Geht mir genauso.
Irgendwann hatte ich mal eine 2002er Louise bei ebay drin. Irgendwer schrieb mich an und meinte, er beobachte immer solche Bremsensets und die wÃ¼rden fÃ¼r 30â¬ rausgehen und hat mir eben diesen Preis dafÃ¼r geboten. ~130â¬ habe ich dann bekommen... Und da gibt es noch viel mehr Geschichten...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Muss nur eine 26mm Klemmung haben und in den Vorbau einfÃ¤delbar sein. Ist nÃ¤mlich keine 2 teilige Klemmung.
> 
> Die Teile fÃ¼r den Halter werden ohnehin abgeschliffen und lackiert. Dann kommt Lenkerband drÃ¼ber



Jo, also falls du Interesse hast, schreib mir einfach eine PN. Das Teil hat 26 mm.


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Christian, wenns die Billigfunzel ist dann habe ich dir das nach Afrika geschrieben! 
Aber wenn ich den blauen Rahmen bekomme verzeih ich Dir! 
Schöne Bikes und schöne Frauen auf den letzten Seiten.
Haben alle Weihnachtsgeld über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

Veikko die Kefü is heute angekommen, super TeilWerd sie morgen mal einbaun


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Christian, wenns die Billigfunzel ist dann habe ich dir das nach Afrika geschrieben!
> Aber wenn ich den blauen Rahmen bekomme verzeih ich Dir!
> Schöne Bikes und schöne Frauen auf den letzten Seiten.
> Haben alle Weihnachtsgeld über?



Ja natürlich ist es eine Billigfunzel 
Du hattest mir im September einen ebay-Link mit einer Lampe geschickt. Dieser ging nun aber nicht mehr (ich habe natürlich dran gedacht und ihn ausprobiert). Meine Lampe ist von Amazon bzw. einem Händler, der über Amazon verkauft. Den Link hatte Philipp mir irgendwann mal geschickt. Ich musste aber auch erst einmal überlegen 
Das F700 gebe ich nicht her.


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Veikko die Kefü is heute angekommen, super TeilWerd sie morgen mal einbaun




Hat ja dann nur ne Woche gedauert! 
Hermes ist klasse.
War ein Versuch weil im Postamt die Paketfuhre schon raus war aber ich weiß schon weshalb ich sonst nur DHL nutze.
Wenn sie schwarz gewesen wäre hätte ich sie wohl sogar behalten aber so passt sie leider nicht ins Konzept.


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

Leute im moment is echt der Wurm drin. Burry Stander ist heute gestorben

Meldung von der Fanpage:

_We are truly saddened to have to confirm that Burry Stander has passed away following an accident involving a vehicle while riding on the KZN South Coast today. An official statement will follow in due course._



> Hat ja dann nur ne Woche gedauert!
> Hermes ist klasse.
> War ein Versuch weil im Postamt die Paketfuhre schon raus war aber ich weiß schon weshalb ich sonst nur DHL nutze.
> Wenn sie schwarz gewesen wäre hätte ich sie wohl sogar behalten aber so passt sie leider nicht ins Konzept.



Jez isse ja da, hat ja eh in Strömen geregnet. Aber isn tolles teil, denke die wird bei mir gut rainpassen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Die Lampe bekommt man prima direkt aus Asien über deal extreme.
Wie gesagt: top leuchtleistung aber Akku und ladeheraet sind lebensgefährlich. Kumpel von mir (dipl. Elektroniker, modelbau guru) hat schier neun Herzinfarkt bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Lampe bekommt man prima direkt aus Asien über deal extreme.
> Wie gesagt: top leuchtleistung aber Akku und ladeheraet sind lebensgefährlich. Kumpel von mir (dipl. Elektroniker, modelbau guru) hat schier *neun Herzinfarkte* bekommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Habs mal verbessert Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2013)

Thy mother! Sch*** Tipp Korrektur 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> Irgendwann hatte ich mal eine 2002er Louise bei ebay drin. Irgendwer schrieb mich an und meinte, er beobachte immer solche Bremsensets und die wÃ¼rden fÃ¼r 30â¬ rausgehen und hat mir eben diesen Preis dafÃ¼r geboten. ~130â¬ habe ich dann bekommen... Und da gibt es noch viel mehr Geschichten...
> 
> 
> ...



PN kommt gleich 

Traurig um Burry Stander


----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

echt schade um Burry Stander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hat ja dann nur ne Woche gedauert!
> Hermes ist klasse.
> War ein Versuch weil im Postamt die Paketfuhre schon raus war aber ich weiß schon weshalb ich sonst nur DHL nutze.
> Wenn sie schwarz gewesen wäre hätte ich sie wohl sogar behalten aber so passt sie leider nicht ins Konzept.



Jo, Hermes ist auch mein Lieblingsversandunternehmen!  


*Hi Veikko.*


----------



## reddevil72 (3. Januar 2013)

REMEMBERING BURRY STANDER!!! RIP!!!

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php?o...-einem-autounfall&catid=34:racenews&Itemid=59








www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

keiner da?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Doch.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, auf mich ist Verlass! Wie immer zu später (!?) Stund´ ......
> 
> *Augenpflege:*
> ​



Schön zu sehen das Du Dich wieder beruhigt hast. Und Marcel hat Recht, bei Ebay sind inzwischen viel zu viele Idioten unterwegs und der BM ist Kindergeburtstag gegen.


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, das wird schon
> 
> 
> 
> Och, da ist der Standardakku drin. Hab' das Teil auf gut Glück bestellt. Über den Akku mache ich mir erstmal keine großen Sorgen, da ich den definitiv nur unter Aufsicht laden werde. In der Hinsicht ist mir das billige Zeugs nicht ganz geheuer.



Hi Christian,

nimm Dir Sascha's Rat zu Herzen. Mit den Billigakkus und Ladegeräten ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen! Und mit den genannten Akkus immer noch weit günstiger als Lupine!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das Du Dich wieder beruhigt hast. Und Marcel hat Recht, bei Ebay sind inzwischen viel zu viele Idioten unterwegs und der BM ist das Kindergeburtstag gegen.




Man kann offenbar auch sehr leicht bei ebay von allem zurücktreten - habe die Erfahrung als Käufer und Verkäufer gemacht!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, so etwas zu lesen...



Hab ich auf einer anderen Homepage vorhin schon gelesen. Sch... Situation!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Christian, wenns die Billigfunzel ist dann habe ich dir das nach Afrika geschrieben!
> Aber wenn ich den blauen Rahmen bekomme verzeih ich Dir!
> Schöne Bikes und schöne Frauen auf den letzten Seiten.
> Haben alle Weihnachtsgeld über?



Was zum Teufel lol ist Weihnachtsgeld?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Man kann offenbar auch sehr leicht bei ebay von allem zurücktreten - habe die Erfahrung als Käufer und Verkäufer gemacht!



Ebay ist auch wirklich inzwischen Müll!   Umschlagplatz für Chinaböller-Dinges-Zeugs..., mehr auch nicht!


Habe die Gabel einfach paralell nochmal eingestellt. Wenn jetzt weg - dann halt weg! 
Der jetzige Käufer hat eben geschrieben, er wird nächste Woche bezahlen.
Habe zuvor ihm aber einen Preis gemacht/zugesichert, der voraussetzt, dass er schnell bezahlt.

So´n F**k!!! Echt....


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jo, Hermes ist auch mein Lieblingsversandunternehmen!
> 
> 
> *Hi Veikko.*



Hat bei mir zu Dir letztes mal prima geklappt mit Hermes. Dafür ist bei mir die Post (DHL) zur Zeit häufiger mal wohl eher zu Fuß unterwegs.

R.I.P. Burry Stander


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich das Rennrad verkauft und weiß nicht wirklich wohin mit dem Geld?!

Lampe?


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

*Willste meine Kontodaten Marcel?!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich das Rennrad verkauft und weiß nicht wirklich wohin mit dem Geld?!
> 
> Lampe?



Das neue Drössiger? Warum das?


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hat bei mir zu Dir letztes mal prima geklappt mit Hermes. Dafür ist bei mir die Post (DHL) zur Zeit häufiger mal wohl eher zu Fuß unterwegs.
> 
> R.I.P. Burry Stander



Ich hab mal ein Paket von Hermes gar net bekommen, das hing wohl iwe in ner Zweigstelle festAmazon hat mir dann den Betrag erstattet, aber das is schon geil, wenn man nen Handy bestellt, weil das alte Putt is und erstmal 4 OWchen wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich das Rennrad verkauft und weiß nicht wirklich wohin mit dem Geld?!
> 
> Lampe?



Willst Du davon 2 Bettys erwerben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

@maddda


Hi Philipp


Ist der Träger da? Alles ok?


VG
Marco


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Willste meine Kontodaten Marcel?!*



Alter Gierlappen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Willste meine Kontodaten Marcel?!*



Du bist zu alt für soviel Kohle!


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @maddda
> 
> 
> Hi Philipp
> ...



Moin, 
Der Träger is noch net da, aber im moment is die Post hier etwas langsam. Oft stellen die größere Pakete erstmal nen Tag zurück


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin,
> Der Träger is noch net da, aber im moment is die Post hier etwas langsam. Oft stellen die größere Pakete erstmal nen Tag zurück



Also hab ich die Erfahrung nicht allein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin,
> Der Träger is noch net da, aber im moment is die Post hier etwas langsam. Oft stellen die größere Pakete erstmal nen Tag zurück



  Ich hasse das! 

Sorry, liegt nicht an mir!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

*Ihr habt es heute aber tierisch gut!!!! *


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das neue Drössiger? Warum das?



Welches Drössiger?

Du meinst wohl mein gefühltes 15 Jahre Decathlonrad  

Der Drössiger CX Rahmen steht aber zum Verkauf ja!


@ DHL: Unser Postpote reisst Briefkästen ab und führt Selbstgespräche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Welches Drössiger?
> 
> Du meinst wohl mein gefühltes 15 Jahre Decathlonrad
> 
> ...




Mist! Ich war gedanklich bei dem Drössi von Philipp (inoX)....


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Habs mir fast gedacht


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Ihr habt es heute aber tierisch gut!!!! *



Von wem sprichst Du?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Von euch!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Von wem sprichst Du?



Kennst du eigentlich einen Constantin R. der für Univega fährt?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Von euch!



Warum haben wir es gut?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Warum haben wir es gut?????



*Weil es heute doppelt die Augenpflegenausgabe gibt:* 































































Gerne doch!


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

Ach herrlich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach herrlich



Damit aus dir was wird, Philipp!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Eigeninteresse hast Du da zufällig überhaupt nicht!  Ansonsten schein Holy V nicht im Hause zu sein...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Ziemlich nice!
Da dürften auch einige in meinem Alter dabei sein


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Eigeninteresse hast Du da zufällig überhaupt nicht!  Ansonsten schein Holy V nicht im Hause zu sein...



Keine Eigeninteresse!! Ich schwöre es bei meinem Bruder!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Holy schläft neben mir auf der Couch....


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Eigeninteresse!! Ich schwöre es bei meinem Bruder!



War der nicht eine Schwester?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Holy schläft neben mir auf der Couch....



Daher weht der Wind: Schläft die Holy auf dem Sofa tanzt der TT auf den Tischen (Rechner)!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> War der nicht eine Schwester?



 

 

 

 





Vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Daher weht der Wind: Schläft die Holy auf dem Sofa tanzt der TT auf den *Tischen* (Rechner)!



Ouhhh, das gäbe schönen Ärger!!!!!


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Damit aus dir was wird, Philipp!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ouhhh, das gäbe schönen Ärger!!!!!



Die schläft doch und kriegt davon bestimmt nichts mit!


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die schläft doch und kriegt davon bestimmt nichts mit!



Bist du schon mal auf Bananenkisten rumgsprungen Jens?!
Das bekommt sie schon mit wenn alles nachgibt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ebay ist auch wirklich inzwischen Müll!   Umschlagplatz für Chinaböller-Dinges-Zeugs..., mehr auch nicht!
> 
> 
> Habe die Gabel einfach paralell nochmal eingestellt. Wenn jetzt weg - dann halt weg!
> ...



Wie geschrieb, Gabel neu eingestellt und prompt eine Kaufanfrage...

"Nehm ich"

Ich geantwortet..

...user offline.


Halloooooooooooooo????


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal auf Bananenkisten rumgsprungen Jens?!
> Das bekommt sie schon mit wenn alles nachgibt!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieb, Gabel neu eingestellt und prompt eine Kaufanfrage...
> 
> "Nehm ich"
> 
> ...



Armer Junge,  eieiei...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal auf Bananenkisten rumgsprungen Jens?!
> Das bekommt sie schon mit wenn alles nachgibt!



Bananenkisten und Tisch sind belegt....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Armer Junge,  eieiei...



Ich hasse sowas..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Nimmt man dass nicht über die Nasenschleimhaut auf?!
Du hast ja nicht mal *die*!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hasse sowas..........



Was? Unecht getröstet zu werden oder keine Antwort vom potentiellen Käufer zu bekommen?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nimmt man dass nicht über die Nasenschleimhaut auf?!
> Du hast ja nicht mal *die*!!!!



Upps, der war gemein, aber gut!


----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bananenkisten und Tisch sind belegt....



und wie willst du das durch deine Nase bekommen ? da sind doch so blutsauger mit zwei buchstaben drinne


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Junior! Weiß dein Vati dass du noch im Netz bist?!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Hier ist was los und ich glaube der Marco muss dringend mal wieder aufs Bike... 

Ruhig Brauner, alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nimmt man dass nicht über die Nasenschleimhaut auf?!
> Du hast ja nicht mal *die*!!!!



Mist! Steilvorlage hausgemacht! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Was? Unecht getröstet zu werden oder keine Antwort vom potentiellen Käufer zu bekommen?



Beides!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Upps, der war gemein, aber gut!



Muss sogar ich zugeben..  



Junior97 schrieb:


> und wie willst du das durch deine Nase bekommen ? da sind doch so blutsauger mit zwei buchstaben drinne



Jan...   ...schau mal auf die Uhr!!


----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

jap weiß er  habt ihr keine Ferien mehr ?


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> jap weiß er  habt ihr keine Ferien mehr ?



Sack!
Meiner musste heute wieder raus.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> jap weiß er  habt ihr keine Ferien mehr ?



Bei mir/uns heißt das Urlaub Du Lausbub!


----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

ohh ne ich muss erst wieder ab montag


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ohh ne ich muss erst wieder ab montag



Ich auch...   schon!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sack!
> Meiner musste heute wieder raus.



 Ich wusste nicht das Du exibitsionistische Veranlagungen hast!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht das Du exibitsionistische Veranlagungen hast!






Sonst stinkt ER doch!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch...   schon!



Ich dachte Du wolltest Deinen Urlaub auf gelben Schein noch mal verlängern lassen?


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Dann lerne und pack Dein Schulzeug! Die Brotdose von 2012 ist doch bestimmt auch noch drin, mit angebissenen, schimmeligen Broten und ner schwarzen Banane!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann lerne und pack Dein Schulzeug! Die Brotdose von 2012 ist doch bestimmt auch noch drin, mit angebissenen, schimmeligen Broten und ner schwarzen Banane!!!!


 


Ich muss Dienstag erst wieder ran


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann lerne und pack Dein Schulzeug! Die Brotdose von 2012 ist doch bestimmt auch noch drin, mit angebissenen, schimmeligen Broten und ner schwarzen Banane!!!!



Redest Du so mit Deinem kleinen Freund?


----------



## Junior97 (3. Januar 2013)

ich freue mich schon wenn ich euch mit meinen 8Wochen Ferien ärgern kann


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier ist was los und ich glaube der Marco muss dringend mal wieder aufs Bike...
> 
> Ruhig Brauner, alles wird gut



Moin! Dich habe ich ganz übersehen mit deiner neuen _corporate identity_...

(kann man das so schreiben/sagen..? Hm..? Grammatik-Veikko ist gefragt)


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin! Dich habe ich ganz übersehen mit deiner neuen _corporate identity_...



Die wechselt bei ihm momentan schneller als die Unterwäsche!


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon wenn ich euch mit meinen 8Wochen Ferien ärgern kann



Bevor du dann anfängst die Halle zu fegen während die Alten ihr Feierabendbier trinken?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die wechselt bei ihm momentan schneller als die Unterwäsche!



Jetzt mal ohne Witz, das war aber schon richtig?! - corporate identity, oder?
Habe nochmals Wiki gefragt, aber dafür muss man studiert haben!   Oder BWL..


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die wechselt bei ihm momentan schneller als die Unterwäsche!



Ihr kauft euch neue Bikes und ich besorge mir neue Benutzerbilder...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Witz, das war aber schon richtig?! - corporate identity, oder?
> Habe nochmals Wiki gefragt, aber dafür muss man studiert haben!   Oder BWL..



Wie wäre es mit Avatar?

Bin raus, N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ihr kauft euch neue Bikes und ich besorge mir neue Benutzerbilder...



Nur Rahmen und Gabel mein Gutster!

Edit

Und Papa Madda liest auch wieder heimlich mit!


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ihr kauft euch neue Bikes und ich besorge mir neue Benutzerbilder...



Hattest aber schon schönere!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur Rahmen und Gabel mein Gutster!
> 
> Edit
> 
> Und Papa Madda liest auch wieder heimlich mit!




Stimmt!

Den Gelben mit Gabel bekomme ich.   
Wird wohl erst nächste Woche...


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Den Gelben mit Gabel bekomme ich.



Bekommst du nicht schon nen neuen und noch einen als Set?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hattest aber schon schönere!



Ohhhhh, ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher... Werde mal eine Umfrage starten Irgendwann finde ich bestimmt die.... äh das Richtige


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Den Gelben mit Gabel bekomme ich.
> Wird wohl erst nächste Woche...



Grün, ich denke Dir haben Sie die Nasenschleimhaut und nich die Netzhaut entfernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ohhhhh, ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher... Werde mal eine Umfrage starten Irgendwann finde ich bestimmt die.... äh das Richtige



... den Richtigen!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... den Richtigen!



Nö, *da* bin ich mir 100% sicher...


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö, *da* bin ich mir 100% sicher...



Ich dachte wie sprechen vom Avatar und da würde es heißen *den *richtigen.
Ich werde in meinem nächsten Leben ne lesbische Frau, das ist bestimmt geil!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bekommst du nicht schon nen neuen und noch einen als Set?





ohneworte schrieb:


> Grün, ich denke Dir haben Sie die Nasenschleimhaut und nich die Netzhaut entfernt!



Der Inbred ist unterwegs, das grüne Univega-Rahmen-Gabel-Set von Jens und das Salsa ist bestellt.
Frag nicht und denk´ nix dummes.
Ich habe dafür in den letzten Wochen einiges veräussert... Quasi alles beim Alten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Grün, ich denke Dir haben Sie die Nasenschleimhaut und nich die Netzhaut entfernt!




Netzhaut?  Ich dachte die Vorhaut.....!? 
Werde auch mal eine Umfrage starten...


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

ich dachte an das _Benutzerbild_

Als Frau würdest Du dir doch den ganzen Tag an den Hupen rumspielen...

 @marco

bei Dir komme ich gerade voll durcheinander, wie viele Bikes kommen jetzt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich dachte an das _Benutzerbild_
> 
> Als Frau würdest Du dir doch den ganzen Tag an den Hupen rumspielen...
> 
> ...



*Punkt1:*

Jup!!!! 

*Punkt2:*

3 Rahmen (2 Stk. davon sicher) und diverses Kleinzeugs. 
Aber erst nachdem zuvor dafür etwas anderes gehen musste...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich werde in meinem nächsten Leben ne lesbische Frau, das ist bestimmt geil!



Ich auch! Dann verhackstücke ich dich.....


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Punkt1:*
> 
> Jup!!!!
> 
> ...



FREAK... 

Wenn Du so weitermachst, verbietet Dir deine Frau das Spielen mit uns!


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich auch! Dann verhackstücke ich dich.....



Ist verhackstücken hessischer Slang? Klingt nicht wirklich nett!

Und JA Marcus, das würde ich wohl tun und dann trotzdem noch Sex mit Frauen - klingt ideal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich ganz gerne Mann.... HAUHAUHAU


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> FREAK...
> 
> Wenn Du so weitermachst, verbietet Dir deine Frau das Spielen mit uns!



Neeeeeeeeeeee...  Sie kennt mich! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Ist verhackstücken hessischer Slang? Klingt nicht wirklich nett!



Doch, doch.... 



Metrum schrieb:


> Und JA Marcus, das würde ich wohl tun und dann trotzdem noch Sex mit Frauen - klingt ideal!



Veikko for Präsident! 

-----------------------------------


Wo sind eigentlich Doc, Matze, Maik und Kai? ...und die ganzen Philipps´ und Marcel??? Halloooooooooooooooo......


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Januar 2013)

So Ladies....


Ich melde mich ab!

GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So Ladies....
> 
> 
> Ich melde mich ab!
> ...






Musst morgen wieder arbeiten, gelle!?


Wünsche dir eine gute Nacht!

CU


----------



## Junior97 (4. Januar 2013)

denke die anderen müssen auch wieder Arbeiten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

*@Cihan & Maik
*
Ich kann euch sehen....  


Alle schon raus?   *schnief*



EDIT: Auf Jan ist Verlass!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Januar 2013)

bin auch noch da..aber am fernsehn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich ja auch....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

..gehe aber jetzt auch schlafen und im Bettchen TV gucken.

Nacht miteinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. Januar 2013)

"die Waffe Mensch" auf ntv aumen:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Januar 2013)

TT gute Nacht alter mann


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2013)

moin jungs

he marco, ich bin schon alt und muss meine freundin mit meiner anwesenheit befriedigen.

Ich kann nicht bis in die nacht immer vor dem lap sitzen.

Ich hab immer noch ferien

werde heute an meinem steel weiterarbeiten. Grundierung und rostschutzdrauf...ich nehme mal das brunox. Mit dem sollte es gehen...

nächste woche sollte es dann mal ferti sein.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bekommst du nicht schon nen neuen und noch einen als Set?



Ich habe ihm ein Angebot gemacht das er nicht ausschlagen konnte?

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich dachte an das _Benutzerbild_
> 
> Als Frau würdest Du dir doch den ganzen Tag an den Hupen rumspielen...
> 
> ...



Für das Tempo bist Du einfach zu alt!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> FREAK...
> 
> Wenn Du so weitermachst, verbietet Dir deine Frau das Spielen mit uns!



Ab Montag muss der auch wieder arbeiten, dann wird er auch ruhiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

Auch so!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Januar 2013)

so, gerade gekocht und zu mittag gegessen. 
jetzt rad einladen und dann gehts wieder zur uni zum nächsten leistungstest


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2013)

Na dann viel Erfolg

Ich montier grad meine Tubelessreifen. Hinten will noch das Yellowtape getauscht werdenDann steht die Tage noch Leitungen kürzen und Bremsenentlüften an...alles die Sachen, die ich am wenigsten mag


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2013)

Leistungstest hab ich am 16. 
Gerade kam noch ein paeckchen aus uk... Jetzt fehlen nur noch die speichen...

Aber jetzt gehts erstmal ne stunde crossen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Ich war Heute Morgen ab 10:00 Uhr mit dem Gewichtheber fast drei Stunden auf dem MTB unterwegs.

Gleich noch gegen 16:40 eine Waldrunde mit es Rabe und dem Diamondbacker durch den Sellingsloh Biken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Jens, das Paket ist seit dem Mittag bereits eingetroffen. Woooowwww!! 



_*Schankedön!!*_


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Marco

Der Träger is eben Gekommen, alles soweit Top...Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2013)

Uii da haste aber was geleistet 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hi Marco
> 
> Der Träger is eben Gekommen, alles soweit Top...Danke



Super! Zustand ist wirklich top, gelle!?

Über eine Bewertung würde ich mich freuen (wenn dafür Zeit ist natürlich).


_Jo is denn heut scho Weihnachtn ??_


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uii da haste aber was geleistet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wieso? Jens hat hinten gesessen!!!


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2013)

> Super! Zustand ist wirklich top, gelle!?
> 
> Über eine Bewertung würde ich mich freuen (wenn dafür Zeit ist natürlich).




Haben uns gewundert, ob der überhaupt mal benutzt wurde

Bewertung bekommste selbstverständlich von meinem Vater dann heut abend


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jens, das Paket ist seit dem Mittag bereits eingetroffen. Woooowwww!!
> 
> ...



Dann war der UPS wohl gestern Nachmittag doch noch da. Habe ich nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso? Jens hat hinten gesessen!!!




Der leichtere kommt hinten drauf und das bin ich hier in der Truppe mit derzeit 97 Kilos garantiert nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uii da haste aber was geleistet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Was und wen hast du gemeint??



maddda schrieb:


> Haben uns gewundert, ob der überhaupt mal benutzt wurde
> 
> Bewertung bekommste selbstverständlich von meinem Vater dann heut abend




Musst nur bei der Montage vom Kopf *oben und unten je 1 Schraube* lösen. Anleitung war da nie dabei. Sorry.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2013)

Da jentz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Januar 2013)

hi jens,

sieht gut aus ohjeh muß auch mal wieder biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2013)

Sieht sehr schön aus Jens. 
Würde aber wohl wirklich mit schwarzer Gabel besser aussehen. 
Ansonsten würde ich es so lassen, mit den anderen Reifen _könnte_ es wieder zu unruhig werden.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2013)

sieht gut aus...speedy drauf und ne bessere gabel und ab gehts...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sieht gut aus...speedy drauf und ne bessere gabel und ab gehts...



Speedy liegt hier schon!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da jentz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Nix ich, Da UPS!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Januar 2013)

dein Paket ist heute angekommwn Jens


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> dein Paket ist heute angekommwn Jens



Perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt:



Schönes Gerät.

Ist der Rahmen leicht? Denn hätt ich den gerne


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät.
> 
> Ist der Rahmen leicht? Denn hätt ich den gerne



Knapp 1300 Gramm!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2013)

Okay ich schick dir noch meine Adresse 







Gibts den auch einzeln?


----------



## unocz (4. Januar 2013)

nabend jungs


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2013)

Namd Matze!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Okay ich schick dir noch meine Adresse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Später mehr!

Hi Matze und Veikko!


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2013)

Wieso später Jens, Stress?!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso später Jens, Stress?!



Nee, kein Stress. Habe nur gerade das IPhone im Anschlag!


----------



## reddevil72 (4. Januar 2013)

Abend Jungs,

ich hatte schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen... Den ganzen Tag im Stollen und dann mit Bikethemen kommen, um diese Uhrzeit... Aber ihr seid ja selber noch dran.

Ich ringe gerade mit der Entscheidung was ich mit den 26er-Altbeständen machen soll. Konkret mein 26er Tricon 1550er Radsatz.

Ich könnte ihn ohne grossen Aufwand dem Händler in Zahlung geben (rund 600.-sFr).

Daneben gibt es noch folgende Alternativen:
1) einlagern um für die Tochter in 1-2 Jahren, wenn sie gross genug ist, ein 26er Bike aufzubauen.
2) Verkauf im Bikemarkt
3) Verkauf in der Bucht
4) jemand hier Interesse?

was meint ihr? was wäre ein vernünftiger Preis?

Gruss St. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Okay ich schick dir noch meine Adresse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In welcher Variante soll ich nachfragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2013)

ROT (natürlich )

Kennst du einen Constantin R.?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ROT (natürlich )
> 
> Kennst du einen Constantin R.?



So spontan wüßte ich nicht. Kannst mir ja per PN mal auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2013)

Fährt für Univega und dürfte ein 1/2 Jahr jünger sein als ich.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2013)

rohde mit nachname.

http://2012.univega-pro-cycling-team.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=107&Itemid=98


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2013)

Genau der 

Hab mit dem mal trainiert und auch ein Rennen gefahren.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

Nur vom kurzen Quatschen und mal vom sehen. Das er Constantin heisst hätte ich jetzt nicht einmal gewusst.


----------



## BENDERR (5. Januar 2013)

die gebrüder rosenkranz und der herr mai vom univega team sind desöfteren bei uns auf rennen anzutreffen.. die sind schon ziemlich flott unterwegs ^^

hab eben mal noch ein bisschen an meinem rad geschraubt.. so langsam kommen alle teile zusammen 







passt - finde ich - sehr gut zum rad @ jens (ow), danke nochmal


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## BENDERR (5. Januar 2013)

moin und gn8!
muss um 8 wieder raus zum erste hilfe kurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

Okay....   Nacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

Noch was kleines für die Nacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Univega: rot!

Das Canyon wird 

Und meine Speichen kommen heute 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die gebrüder rosenkranz und der herr mai vom univega team sind desöfteren bei uns auf rennen anzutreffen.. die sind schon ziemlich flott unterwegs ^^
> 
> hab eben mal noch ein bisschen an meinem rad geschraubt.. so langsam kommen alle teile zusammen
> 
> ...



Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus auch wenn ich Canyon nicht viel abgewinnen kann. Und mt den genannten Dreien kann ich auch sofort was anfangen!

Moin!


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Morschen... Jetzt geht es erstmal mit dem kumpel nach lehr um mit joe mal in fremden gecilden zu wildern 
Wenn ich glueck habe, kann ich danach sogar noch ne runde einspeichen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre Heute Nachmittag wohl mal eine Tour im Teutoburger Wald drehen. Vielleicht kommt ja da mal die Sonne raus...


----------



## zuki (5. Januar 2013)

Moin,

hier ist es diesen Winter grausam. Ich streike dieses Wochenende. Keinen Bock jedes WE 10kg Matsch in die frisch geputzte Bude zu schleppen...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morschen... Jetzt geht es erstmal mit dem kumpel nach lehr um mit joe mal in fremden gecilden zu wildern
> Wenn ich glueck habe, kann ich danach sogar noch ne runde einspeichen
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Fürs SSP Laufrad?


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

> Moin,
> 
> hier ist es diesen Winter grausam. Ich streike dieses Wochenende. Keinen Bock jedes WE 10kg Matsch in die frisch geputzte Bude zu schleppen...




Wem sachste das ich bin froh, dass ich mal die Dächer von gegenüber sehen kann...

Blöder Nebel


Das schlimmste is aber noch, dass der Wetterbericht hier keine Besserung verspricht
Im Dezember bin ich ganze 4 mal draussen gefahren, rest Rolle


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

Moin Zuki,

Ich habe mir den Akkuhochdruckreiniger Aqua2Go zugelegt. Da wird das Bike und auch die Bikeschuhe nach jeder Tour mit gereinigt.

Ansonsten kommt dieses Jahr hinten auch wieder das X-Blade zum Einsatz...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wem sachste das ich bin froh, dass ich mal die Dächer von gegenüber sehen kann...
> 
> Blöder Nebel
> 
> ...



Wetterbericht von gestern hier auf Radio Bremen 4:

Samstag Nieselregen
Sonntag Nieselregen
Montag Nieselregen 
Dienstag Nieselregen
Mittwoch Nieselregen


Da vergeht einem doch echt alles!:kotz:


----------



## zuki (5. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Zuki,
> 
> Ich habe mir den Akkuhochdruckreiniger Aqua2Go zugelegt. Da wird das Bike und auch die Bikeschuhe nach jeder Tour mit gereinigt.
> 
> Ansonsten kommt dieses Jahr hinten auch wieder das X-Blade zum Einsatz...



Moin. Das ist auch eine Lösung. Ich könnte auch einen Wasserschlauch von meinem Nachbarn leihen. Das ist aber auch jedes Mal ein gewisser Aufwand.
 @maddda: Vielleicht haben wir ja noch Glück diesen Monat und es stellt sich hier mal ein stabiles Winterhoch ein...dann echt lieber Frost beim biken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wetterbericht von gestern hier auf Radio Bremen 4:
> 
> Samstag Nieselregen
> Sonntag Nieselregen
> ...



fast wie bei uns z.Z. aber blauer Himmel und ich auf Arbeit

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wetterbericht von gestern hier auf Radio Bremen 4:
> 
> Samstag Nieselregen
> Sonntag Nieselregen
> ...



Das ist bei uns auch immer angesagt "leichter Regen". Wenn ich dann im Wald bin ist es eher Starkregen


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

> @maddda: Vielleicht haben wir ja noch Glück diesen Monat und es stellt sich hier mal ein stabiles Winterhoch ein...dann echt lieber Frost beim biken.




Jau, dann is die Pampe weinigstens gefrohren

Mein neues Rad bin ich noch nie im Gelände gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Januar 2013)

maddda: hast du die Haare eigentlich immernoch sooooo lang????
            neues Bike? hast ne Pic für uns?

gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

Beim letzten Mal waren se noch dran 


Ich warte ja auch immernoch auf einen Bericht über die verbauten Bremsscheiben bei Philipp.


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Moin Männers! Ihr habt heute aber schon ne Menge rumgesülzt! 
Finde den Canyon Rahmen übrigens richtig schön, kann man was draus machen. Haben die da das Sitzrohr seitlich geschlitzt? Weil es so noch keiner hatte?


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

> maddda: hast du die Haare eigentlich immernoch sooooo lang????
> neues Bike? hast ne Pic für uns?
> 
> gruss



Jop hab ich

Haste das Univega noch net gesehen?





Leider net ganz akutell, jetzt sind ordentliche Reifen usw drauf, ne andere Sattelstütze hats jez auch. Muss bald nomma Pics machen, wenns final is

  @Marcel...kann da leider immernoch net viel zu sagen, weil ich die nur bei einem Rennen gefahren bin und dann das Rad zerlegt hab. Bremsverhalten war ok. Die scheibe Vorne hat anscheinend einen gaaaaaaanz minimalen schlag. Wobei die Avidscheiben, die ich bis jetzt hatte nie besser waren. Aber ich bin auch pingelig hoch 3


----------



## zuki (5. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jop hab ich
> 
> Haste das Univega noch net gesehen?



Ich habe es auch noch nicht gesehen. Tolles Bike. Da kann ich verstehen, dass es juckt .


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

Bei einem leichten Racebike juckts doch immer oder? 

Wenn man es dann noch nie gefahren hat, GANZ böse!

@ Bremsscheibe: Sag mir einfach bescheid wenn du was genaues drüber sagen kannst.
Das mit dem Tubular-LRS hat ja noch Zeit.


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

So langsam werd ich auch echt wahnsinnig

Naja dieses WE werden erstmal Leitungen usw gekürzt...


----------



## zuki (5. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So langsam werd ich auch echt wahnsinnig



Wahre Liebe kann warten.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> fast wie bei uns z.Z. aber blauer Himmel und ich auf Arbeit
> 
> moin



Vor allen Dingen weil es schon seit einer Woche vor Weihnachten mit Ausnahme zweier Vormittage so geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs,
> 
> ich hatte schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen... Den ganzen Tag im Stollen und dann mit Bikethemen kommen, um diese Uhrzeit... Aber ihr seid ja selber noch dran.
> 
> ...



Ich würde ihn in zahlung geben. Für 600.- das ist nen guten preis. Soviel kriegst du nimmer im markt. fahren fast alle nur noch 29er...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Verdammte kacke! Der Spike calc hat mich gelinkt!

Meine Speichen sind 10mm zu kurz!

Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614566

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

ooooh oh


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Hasssssss!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin vor kurzem von meiner heutigen Runde mit Philipp zurückgekommen. Anfangs Regen, gegen Ende Regen und kalte Luft. Hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht, es ging in neue Gefilde und das Rad ist so richtig eingesaut...


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

So ich hab mir grad aus Verzweifelung grad ne DVD gekauft...hoffentlich hört das bald auf zu regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Januar 2013)

ich wär schon froh, ich käm momentan überhaupt mal zum ordentlichen trainieren :/


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal, hat von euch einer nen Plan wie ich in meinen Favoriten (im Bikemarkt) Artikel wieder entfernen kann? Geht dass überhaupt? Dass ist bei mir zugemüllt mit Artikeln die schon verkauft sind bzw. die mich nicht mehr interessieren. 

P.S. War heut schon Tag? Hier ist nur dunkel!


----------



## BENDERR (5. Januar 2013)

du musst mit der maus auf das bild fahren und dann erscheint da der stern oben rechts (?).
einfach dann auf den stern klicken.


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Mist - bei mir ist der Stern links! 
























Aber es ging trotzdem - DANKE!!!!!


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

hier auch nur dunkel.............


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht... Schön 4 Std durch Matsch und Regen. Zu Hause angekommen an den Herd und was leckeres zu gekocht, dabei 2 oder 3 Gläser Wein getrunken und jetzt tanze ich Pogo zu den Apres Bike Hits auf RTL2! 

Ich glaube ich bin betrunken

Prost Jungs


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Yaeh!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht... Schön 4 Std durch Matsch und Regen. Zu Hause angekommen an den Herd und was leckeres zu gekocht, dabei 2 oder 3 Gläser Wein getrunken und jetzt tanze ich Pogo zu den Apres Bike Hits auf RTL2!
> 
> Ich glaube ich bin betrunken
> 
> Prost Jungs



Wenigstens dir geht´s gut! 

Bin heute mies drauf. Wenn ich Mo nicht wieder arbeiten müsste, würde ich jetzt mal´n paar Tage abhauen...
Bin auch suuuper schreibfaul heut.

Marcus, du als stellvertretender Augenpfleger müsstes heute mal den Job übernehmen!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Ich Rätsel weiter mit der speichenlaenge,.... Bis jetzt niiiiiie Probleme gehabt.
Aber erst verarscht mich der dt Rechner (Programmierfehler: . Und , sind bei dt nicht das selbe) und jetzt bekomme ich bei dt und edd unterschiedliche Ergebnisse,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenigstens dir geht´s gut!
> 
> Bin heute mies drauf. Wenn ich Mo nicht wieder arbeiten müsste, würde ich jetzt mal´n paar Tage abhauen...
> Bin auch suuuper schreibfaul heut.
> ...



Ach Digger, so schlecht geht es Dir 

Kopp hoch! Es gibt gute Zeiten und schlechte Zeiten....

Wenn du wieder arbeiten kannst, dann darfst du auch was trinken. Mach ´ne Flasche Wein auf und schalte auf RTL2 um...

Ich weiß, Alkohol löst keine Probleme, aber das tut Milch ja auch nicht!

Meine Nummer hast Du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Jaaa ein guter tropfen... Hmmm später ein Weizen oder neun scotch? Hmmmm

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neun scotch


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Genau, ein guter Tropfen ist was feines... Nur leider kann ich keinen Scotch ab, macht mich böse

Wünsche einen schönen Abend, Gruß ans andere Ende des Landes


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenigstens dir geht´s gut!
> 
> Bin heute mies drauf. Wenn ich Mo nicht wieder arbeiten müsste, würde ich jetzt mal´n paar Tage abhauen...
> Bin auch suuuper schreibfaul heut.
> ...



He Marco mir gehts auch gleich wie dir...

hab heute mein neur steelecht verhunzt , dass ich keine lust mehr habe ihn zum dritten mal aufzubaun und dann hats mir beim vw bus den scheinwerfer innen von der birne total verheizt. Das ding ist geschmolzen von der birne und auch hin. Dazu kommt, dass meien freundinauch immer unterwegs ist, weil sie wochenenddienst hat.

Echt scheizz tag heute.
Hab nun aus frust nen neuen rahmen bestellt. basta...
wenn mein stahlhobel neu aufgebaut ist gibts wieder bilder.

jungs, ich geh mal essen und sauf mir einen an heute...vino ist angesagt, sobald meine freundin mal wieder im haus ist.

greets bis später...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> He Marco mir gehts auch gleich wie dir...
> 
> hab heute mein neur steelecht verhunzt , dass ich keine lust mehr habe ihn zum dritten mal aufzubaun und dann hats mir beim vw bus den scheinwerfer innen von der birne total verheizt. Das ding ist geschmolzen von der birne und auch hin. Dazu kommt, dass meien freundinauch immer unterwegs ist, weil sie wochenenddienst hat.
> 
> ...



Allohol für alle... das kann ein netter Abend werden


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Heute is echt schlimm...hatte mir aus langeweile nen Film zum aufferrolleguggn gekauft. Und wat is total der mist
Bin dann wieder bei CSI gelandet, weils sonst nix gab

Dazu kommt noch, dass es hier wieder so nebelig ist, dass ich noch net mal die Dächer von den Nachtbarhäusern sehen kannNaja jez is eh dunkel


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Allohol für alle... das kann ein netter Abend werden



perfekter abend...genau...wo bleiben die weiber???ich brauch was fürs auge...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2013)

der tag ist fast gerettet...ich liebe frauen mit tattoos...lecker...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> der tag ist fast gerettet...*ich liebe frauen mit tattoos*...lecker...



Ach... Ich kenn euch doch!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenigstens dir geht´s gut!
> 
> Bin heute mies drauf. Wenn ich Mo nicht wieder arbeiten müsste, würde ich jetzt mal´n paar Tage abhauen...
> Bin auch suuuper schreibfaul heut.
> ...



Kopf hoch Marco,

Das wird schon wieder!

(ich schreib jetzt mal lieber nicht das ich gerade von 3 Stunden Trailsurfen im Teutoburger Wald ; oder war es Schlammsuhlen?; zurueckkomme...)


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Allohol für alle... das kann ein netter Abend werden



Ich wollte Heute eigentlich nicht! Obwohl... Wir muessen gleich zum Geburtstag inner Clique.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach... Ich kenn euch doch!



Du bist dann der Papa!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich wollte Heute eigentlich nicht! Obwohl... Wir muessen gleich zum Geburtstag inner Clique.



****... Egal, wir waren so fleißig dieses Jahr! Da dürfen wir auch mal über die Stränge schlagen

Der Papa drückt heute mal beide Augen zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (5. Januar 2013)

ne leute Tattos sind ja ganz ok aber doch nicht so große Tattos ich meine guckt euch die mal an wenn das so Omi's sind...


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ne leute Tattos sind ja ganz ok aber doch nicht so große Tattos ich meine guckt euch die mal an wenn das so Omi's sind...



Kuck dir mal deine Omi ohne Tattoos an, auch nicht besser...oder


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal deine Omi ohne Tattoos an, auch nicht besser...oder




EBEN


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ne leute Tattos sind ja ganz ok aber doch nicht so große Tattos ich meine guckt euch die mal an wenn das so Omi's sind...




... deswegen gucken ja auch alte Männer nur nach jungen Frauen!
Wenns bei der Omma alles verschiebt dann ist draufgesch...en ob mit oder ohne Tattoos - da guckt dann eh keiner mehr!!!

Was bist´n du fürn Spießer Jan? 
Außerdem sind die Bilder eh nicht für Dich. 

P.S. Ich nehm die mit der Geldtüte!


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen
 @Veikko, warum so sparsam? Warum net alle?


----------



## Junior97 (5. Januar 2013)

ich kenn sie ja nicht mit Tattos  aber jeder ist da anders


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ich kenn sie ja nicht mit Tattos  aber jeder ist da anders



Nö Jan - DU bist anders! NOCH!


----------



## Junior97 (5. Januar 2013)

Nö ich mag Tattos ja  nur nicht so große aber Veikko hat recht wer guckt nach Omis  ich glaube das ist der grund warum so viele scheidungen erst mit 60-70 stattfinden


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö Jan - DU bist anders! NOCH!



Genau.... Ich nehm die dunkelhaarige


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

> Nö ich mag Tattos ja nur nicht so große aber Veikko hat recht wer guckt nach Omis ich glaube das ist der grund warum so viele scheidungen erst mit 60-70 stattfinden



Oo heißt das jetzt dass nur ehen von Paaren halten die auf alte Leute stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (5. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Oo heißt das jetzt dass nur ehen von Paaren halten die auf alte Leute stehen?




ach is doch egal  
konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf die Bilder


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Schmeckt auch Rotweinschorle? Weißwein is alle...


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch Rotweinschorle? Weißwein is alle...



Also meine Freundin trinkt immer Weißweinschorle und findet Rotweinschorle eklig! 
Aber ich denke nach der zweiten passt dass dann wieder Marcus!


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Nö ich mag Tattos ja  nur nicht so große aber Veikko hat recht wer guckt nach Omis  ich glaube das ist der grund warum *so viele scheidungen erst mit 60-70 *stattfinden



In dem Alter lässt man sich nicht mehr scheiden - man(n) geht einfach!!!


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Gucke jetzt auf Pro7.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin trinkt immer Weißweinschorle und findet Rotweinschorle eklig!
> Aber ich denke nach der zweiten passt dass dann wieder Marcus!



Ich mache doch Diät, ich muss viiiel Wasser trinken... ich probiere das mal!

TV Tipp?- Ich habe Stubbe an..


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich mache doch Diät, ich muss viiiel Wasser trinken... ich probiere das mal!
> 
> *TV Tipp?*



Ja, der Film ist gut !

Stubbe?! Hast du einen an der Klatsche oder der wievielte Wein war das????!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, der Film ist gut !
> 
> Stubbe?! Hast du einen an der Klatsche oder der wievielte Wein war das????!!!!!



1 Tetra Pak... "Der Mann, der..." kenn ich schon. Sehe gerne Filme, die in Hamburg gedreht wurden.


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 1 Tetra Pak... "Der Mann, der..." kenn ich schon. Sehe gerne Filme, die in Hamburg gedreht wurden.




Aber doch nicht mit dem blöden Vogel in der Hauptrolle!!!!!!!!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht mit dem blöden Vogel in der Hauptrolle!!!!!!!!:kotz:



Probiere mal "Karate Kid", damit bin ich "groß" geworden..


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Ich guck NCIS


----------



## Junior97 (5. Januar 2013)

Pro7 der Mann der niemals lebte ist cool.


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Pro7 der Mann der niemals lebte ist cool.




Ist schon erschreckend dass der Jüngste den besten Durchblick hat - nach mir natürlich!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist schon erschreckend dass der Jüngste den besten Durchblick hat - nach mir natürlich!



Pffff, den Film fand ich schon in der Grundschule cool...


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

Also du in der Grundschule warst gabs noch gar kein TV!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso später Jens, Stress?!





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal deine Omi ohne Tattoos an, auch nicht besser...oder


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also du in der Grundschule warst gabs noch gar kein TV!



Doch, aber ich wurde gesiezt und hatte ein Verhältnis mit der Lehrerin...


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

dsds in  da house !!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> dsds in  da house !!!!



skandal


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> dsds in  da house !!!!




Hast Du auch getrunken Matze?!


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> skandal



Kommt nächste Woche!


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

Cola+jägermeister+wodka schmeckt ganz akzeptabel

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

Hhehehe ja hab ich und damit erträgt man es guuut

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Cola+jägermeister+wodka schmeckt ganz akzeptabel
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Cola+Jägie kenn ich aber dazu noch Wodka klingt nach Absturz und Koppschmerzen.....

Viel Spaß


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Cola+Jägie kenn ich aber dazu noch Wodka klingt nach Absturz und Koppschmerzen.....
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß




Ja nee das ganze bleibt im rahmen, frau und sohnemann sind ja neben mir 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja nee das ganze bleibt im rahmen, frau und sohnemann sind ja neben mir
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Die beschützen dich und halten deine Haare wenn du kotzen musst? 

Ich hab hier eigentlich feierlaune.

Hübsche braune Echtledercouch für die Bude erstanden. Hingestellt passt 

Dann noch DEN Kalender dazu sowie den Kaffeeautomaten!

Der Renner ist auch verkauft und der Käufer zufrieden da heute angekommen.



*Hebt eure Humpen*


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Kaffeeautomat ist sehr wichtig

Cyclepassion?

Rotweinschorle geht... Havana wäre mir aber lieber!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2013)

Aaaaah... Glenlivet 15 Jahre french oak 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die beschützen dich und halten deine Haare wenn du kotzen musst?
> 
> Ich hab hier eigentlich feierlaune.
> 
> ...




Hab keine haare (fast keine) 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kaffeeautomat ist sehr wichtig
> 
> Cyclepassion?
> 
> Rotweinschorle geht... Havana wäre mir aber lieber!



Klaro 

Immer Augenpflege -> sehr wichtig


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Hab keine haare (fast keine)
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Aber dafür Tattoos


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Aber dafür Tattoos




Oh yeah !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Metrum (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kaffeeautomat ist sehr wichtig
> 
> Cyclepassion?
> 
> Rotweinschorle geht... Havana wäre mir aber lieber!



Meine Gute sagt, Rotweinschorle nur mit Wasser aus der Leitung!
Also nix mit Sprudel Marcus!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Meine Gute sagt, Rotweinschorle nur mit Wasser aus der Leitung!
> Also nix mit Sprudel Marcus!



Hää? Dann ist es doch keine Schorle mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Meine Gute sagt, Rotweinschorle nur mit Wasser aus der Leitung!
> Also nix mit Sprudel Marcus!



Mir war das Zeug zu bitter und ich habe da Zitrone rein gemacht Asche über mein Haupt und eine dicken Kopp zu mir... Egal, was auf ist, muss alle gemacht werden!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2013)

humpen oder hupen...

augenpflege...


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

die erste sieht aber sehr gephotoshopped aus...

Kennst Du die eigentlich? Kommt aus Luzern....

http://www.facebook.com/HellGlam?fref=ts


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2013)

kenn ich ned...

frisur sieht schrecklich aus...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2013)

welche frisur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

Sieht hammer aus. Die glatze steht ihr ungemein (lechz)

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klaro
> 
> Immer Augenpflege -> sehr wichtig



den habe ich auch heute bekommen.

erst mal glätten, und dann wird er ausgepackt.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Sieht hammer aus. Die glatze steht ihr ungemein (lechz)
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



die gabs hier doch schon mal.

apropos haare schneiden. ich glaube das könnte ich mal gerade machen.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Sieht hammer aus. Die glatze steht ihr ungemein (lechz)
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Ich hatte auch mal eine Freundin mit so eine "Haarschnitt", in machen Situationen sah es sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus... ZB dann, wenn sie mal nicht auf Augenhöhe war


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

The watch der neue film mit ben stiller .....
Sehr lustig !!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß net, diese Tunnel ohne Tunnel (wie nennt mant die Dinger?) sehen iwe plump aus.

Generell finde ich diesen Tunne Trend nicht wirklich ansehnlich


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Das ist mir auch "too much", ich mag zB. überhaupt kein Metall... Egal wo!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Welcome to My World


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2013)

Ja gut die tunnel muessen ned sein aber der rest is absolut nice 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kaffeeautomat ist sehr wichtig
> 
> Cyclepassion?
> 
> Rotweinschorle geht... Havana wäre mir aber lieber!



Hier gibt's welchen


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Die Knarre^^


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2013)

Die letzte Tante ist ja mal etwas übertrieben...

Guten Abend.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die letzte Tante ist ja mal etwas übertrieben...
> 
> Guten Abend.



Der Philipp mag keine großen Hupen!


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2013)

Es sollte proportional schon halbwegs hinhauen.

Die anderen auf dieser Seite gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

Proportionen und Photoshop? 

Apropos Hupen


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2013)

der glückliche finger.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

Hammer Hupen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2013)

So bin raus nacht leute


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2013)

Hupen sind gut....Määp määp


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2013)

Auf mich wartet zu Hause z.Zt. niemand wirklich - überlege noch nach Wiesbaden zu fahren....   McDo oder so.


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2013)

Mitm Rad? meins ist total dreckig. Ich fahre morgen vielleicht mal an die Tanke und geh mal grob drüber.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

Auf mich wartet auch keine... Aber McD ist auch keine Lösung!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2013)

wenn bei mir mäcces die lösung wäre, dann wär ich jetzt bestimmt schon kugelrund.
ist nur 2 min zu fuß von mir entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2013)

Hm... nochmal auf die Piste?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Ne, 50km mim Audo...


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Ist Holy nicht da Maggo?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Doch. Irgendwo... 

Aber mehr erzähle ich HIER nicht.  


Ist dein Paket angekommen?


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

oh,oh,oh - das klingt ja nicht gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Habe meine Tablettenbox erweitert....


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Doch. Irgendwo...
> 
> Aber mehr erzähle ich HIER nicht.
> 
> ...



Hast du mir eines geschickt? Juhuuu!!! Nö, ist aber noch nicht da.
Das andere kommt erst nächste Woche, was ich dir aber schon schrieb.


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe meine Tablettenbox erweitert....



Du verwirrst mich!!!
Ich hatte schon eben ne Idee, was gar nicht sooo übel war, wenn man es möchte - aaaber nun?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Verstehe gerade nicht..!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

BTW:

Veikkolino-Baby, hast du mal an die Teile gedacht? - Ohne stress machen zu wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

So Ladies! Ich hoffe, ich habe eure Augen verwöhnt und Marco gut vertreten.

Im outta here... GN8


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2013)

Hat bestens geklappt.

Gute Nacht Marcus, ich bin dann auch raus.


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Ach Marcus - du warst online?!

Gute Nacht mein Freund!


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Ja Marco, ich denk dran. Stress nicht rum!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So Ladies! Ich hoffe, ich habe eure Augen verwöhnt und Marco gut vertreten.
> 
> Im outta here... GN8



Danke, Herr Vertreter...


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach Marcus - du warst online?!
> 
> Gute Nacht mein Freund!




 

Der Rotwein ohne Kohlensäure hat wirklich besser geschmeckt... 

Habe die Ehre


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke, Herr *Vertreter*...



Du wollen Rose kaufen...?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

So, der harte Kern noch hier.... 

Veikko, ich bin gleich bei dir! Lass den Wein schon mal Luft schnappen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du wollen Rose kaufen...?



Die Inder hier sprechen das "R" nicht...

Also:

Wolle *L*ose kaufe??

Oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Inder hier sprechen das "R" nicht...
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



OK, das werde ich dann ab dem 01.03. erfahren...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> OK, das werde ich dann ab dem 01.03. erfahren...



Wie lange bleibst du?

Heute Date def. festgemacht?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die letzte Tante ist ja mal etwas übertrieben...
> 
> Guten Abend.





k_star schrieb:


> wenn bei mir mäcces die lösung wäre, dann wär ich jetzt bestimmt schon kugelrund.
> ist nur 2 min zu fuß von mir entfernt.



Dann kann ich in etwa einschätzen wo.


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> OK, das werde ich dann ab dem 01.03. erfahren...



Stellst du dann in INDIEN Schirme auf?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Hey, die "_alde Herre Versammlung_" ist nun komplett! 

Heute bin ich Erster:



Moin Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Stellst du dann in INDIEN Schirme auf?!



Damit die Schoki nicht schmilzt, logo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Doch. Irgendwo...
> 
> Aber mehr erzähle ich HIER nicht.
> 
> ...



Lummerland?


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich werde HH den Mittelfinger zeigen und nach Wehrheim ziehen... Wie lange ich bleibe, wird sich zeigen! 

Zeit für etwas Neues! Ick freu mich druff


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lummerland?



Pfffffffff...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich werde HH den Mittelfinger zeigen und nach Wehrheim ziehen... Wie lange ich bleibe, wird sich zeigen!
> 
> Zeit für etwas Neues! Ick freu mich druff



Quark jetzt....


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Damit die Schoki nicht schmilzt, logo!



SCHUKI, ICH WILL SCHOKI! Was wûrde ich jetzt für SCHOKI tun...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Ja bringst du auch Möbel mit?

*Freu*


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Quark jetzt....



Doch... Das ist mein Ernst!

Alles kommt mit, sogar die Kiste Astra!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey, die "_alde Herre Versammlung_" ist nun komplett!
> 
> Heute bin ich Erster:
> 
> ...



Moin Marco!

Nur das IPhone nervt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Weiß dein Kollege davon?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalter, wie geil!

Wir machen eine ETWR-WG mit Veikko und Jensinger....


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Weiß dein Kollege davon?
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalter, wie geil!
> 
> Wir machen eine ETWR-WG mit Veikko und Jensinger....



Ihr seid kein guter Umgang für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich kotz gleich.....


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco!
> 
> Nur das IPhone nervt...



Wenn mein iPhone nervt, mache ich es einfach aus.... Du wirst es nicht glauben, die Erde dreht sich weiter


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich kotz gleich.....


 Und ich muss pullern..


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn mein iPhone nervt, mache ich es einfach aus.... Du wirst es nicht glauben, die Erde dreht sich weiter



Schreibe auch nebenher mit einer netten Wiesbadenerin...  Whatsapp glüht.



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und ich muss pullern..



Haste nicht mehr den Beutel am Bein??


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Moin Marcel!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!





So früh wach??????


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich werde HH den Mittelfinger zeigen und nach Wehrheim ziehen... Wie lange ich bleibe, wird sich zeigen!
> 
> Zeit für etwas Neues! Ick freu mich druff



Oha, Wehrheim liegt in Indien!?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Pfffffffff...



Ich muss mir doch keine Sorgen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> SCHUKI, ICH WILL SCHOKI! Was wûrde ich jetzt für SCHOKI tun...



Und ich habe Heute Abend welche gegessen, so ein Shiet! Ganze Bikerei von nachmittags für die Kalorienbilanz dahin!

Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht!


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Jungs, ich hüpfe ins Bett. Gute Nacht und bis dann.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr seid kein guter Umgang für mich!



Wer hier für wen schlechter Umgang bedeutet haben wir noch nicht genau definiert!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So früh wach??????



Noch nicht im Bett 

Aber gleich!

GN8


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn mein iPhone nervt, mache ich es einfach aus.... Du wirst es nicht glauben, die Erde dreht sich weiter



Das nervt beim ETWR-Surfen!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Haste nicht mehr den Beutel am Bein??



hattest Du nicht den künstlichen Ausgang?


Hallo Marcel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich muss mir doch keine Sorgen machen?




Eher ich. muss den Mist hier ja unterhalten... 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich habe Heute Abend welche gegessen, so ein Shiet! Ganze Bikerei von nachmittags für die Kalorienbilanz dahin!
> 
> Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht!



Hau´ruhig rein! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hüpfe ins Bett. Gute Nacht und bis dann.



Nacht, mein Gutster.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> hattest Du nicht den künstlichen Ausgang?
> 
> 
> Hallo Marcel!



Ne! ...also denke ich...  

Hatte aber Marcus gerade noch auf´m Phone...  


Ui, hier bimmelt es überall...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne! ...also denke ich...
> 
> Hatte aber Marcus gerade noch auf´m Phone...
> 
> ...



Ich bin's nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



Moooiiin!


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

moin


mensch marcus, das liegt ja gerade mal 150km von mir entfernt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

moin,

so draußen mal wieder Regen und ich habe frei

und ja HH ist nicht soweit weg


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

moin

heute gehts dann mal wieder mit dem trailbomber auf wellenjagt...trailsurefn ist angesagt

Der gestrige tag ist abgehagt und weiter gehts...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

da möchte ich mit Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> so draußen mal wieder Regen und ich habe frei
> 
> und ja HH ist nicht soweit weg



Für mich eine gute Stunde Fahrt!

Moin Maik!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

bei mir wohl mehr als zwei, wenn der Opel mal rennen mag


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin
> 
> heute gehts dann mal wieder mit dem trailbomber auf wellenjagt...trailsurefn ist angesagt
> 
> Der gestrige tag ist abgehagt und weiter gehts...



Hört sich gut an Jens!

Hier geht's nachher auch wieder in den Nieselregen!

So sah gestern Abend das Bike aus (Sorry für die Bildqualität):


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> bei mir wohl mehr als zwei, wenn der Opel mal rennen mag



Dann nimmt er sich aber bestimmt 14 Liter?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

ne ist ne Diesel wenn er hält ist es ne schönes Auto und ich glaube wir im Norden haben nur noch Regen und ewige Dunkelheit


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs...

Es war wohl gestern doch zu nass draußen . Heute mit nem dicken Hals und Kopp (nicht vom Wein) wach geworden 

Mir ist sooooo kalt und ich will auf´m Arm

Gruß


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

Aufn Arm vom Jens oder Veikko?


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> Es war wohl gestern doch zu nass draußen . Heute mit nem dicken Hals und Kopp (nicht vom Wein) wach geworden
> 
> ...



Da biste hier genau richtig Marcus! 
Hier wirste ständig auf den Arm genommen! 

Moin Jungs!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter sieht zwar ziemlich übel aus, aber ich werde mich in einer halben Stunde trotzdem mal nach draußen wagen. Kommende Woche sieht's mit Rad fahren nämlich recht schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht zwar ziemlich übel aus, aber ich werde mich in einer halben Stunde trotzdem mal nach draußen wagen. Kommende Woche sieht's mit Rad fahren nämlich recht schlecht aus.



Ich werd mich nach dem Mittagessen bewegen


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und ich glaube wir im Norden haben nur noch Regen und ewige Dunkelheit



Das scheint der Wahrheit zu entsprechen...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> Es war wohl gestern doch zu nass draußen . Heute mit nem dicken Hals und Kopp (nicht vom Wein) wach geworden
> 
> ...



Ooch mein Kleiner, Gutschigutschigu!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin, ihr Tipsen!



unocz schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> mensch marcus, das liegt ja gerade mal 150km von mir entfernt



2:1 , da musst DU zu UNS kommen...  



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> so draußen mal wieder Regen und ich habe frei
> 
> und ja HH ist nicht soweit weg



Mensch Maik, wir reden nicht von HH. Wir reden vom Nabel der Welt. Marcus´neues z.H.!! 
Du warst selbst schon hier, du Inselaner. 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> bei mir wohl mehr als zwei, wenn der *Opel* mal *rennen* mag



Ein Widerspruch in sich!! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Da biste hier genau richtig Marcus!
> Hier wirste ständig auf den Arm genommen!
> 
> Moin Jungs!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Für Marco und Marcus hab ich hier was:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKIPsJUWT6Y"]Lou Reed & Metallica: Frustration(Lyrics & subtitulos en espaÃ±ol) - YouTube[/nomedia]


Hallo Marco, alter Fastfoodjunkie!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

Marco du Stinker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Maggo, das heißt Ins*u*laner - oder Inselaffen. 
Aber dass sind wieder andere! 
Seid nett zueinander!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Seid nett zueinander!



Warum? Das wäre hier doch das Allerneueste!


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Naja, aber man könnte es ja mal probieren. 

P.S. Marco, der Nabel der Welt ist dass sicherlich nicht eher genau gegenüber vom Nabel und ne Handbreit tiefer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für Marco und Marcus hab ich hier was:
> 
> Lou Reed & Metallica: Frustration(Lyrics & subtitulos en espaÃ±ol) - YouTube
> 
> ...



Den Link schaue ich gleich an.

Ne,ne... Nix Fastfood.
Marcus und ich haben heute Nacht noch gesund gegessen...
Haben Bilder über WhatsApp geschickt. Es gab Brot und zig Kaffee....





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Marco du Stinker



Ratte!  

Mensch, du....,...putz mal dein Fahrrad!!!!!



Metrum schrieb:


> Maggo, das heißt Ins*u*laner - oder Inselaffen.
> Aber dass sind wieder andere!
> Seid nett zueinander!


Insulin is´wieder was anderes, oder..? 




Ach, was ist die Stimmung hier z.H. um mich herum so gut....


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne,ne... Nix Fastfood.
> Marcus und ich haben heute Nacht noch gesund gegessen...
> Haben Bilder über WhatsApp geschickt. Es gab Brot und zig Kaffee....
> 
> ...



Immer locker bleiben!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0VV_jYZjBQ"]Immer locker bleiben-FANTA 4 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand noch vielleicht noch eine/n

Sattelstütze  27,2mm  x 400mm
Vorbau OS 31,8  100mm Länge
Lenker Low-Riser (max 15mm Rise) und ~ 640mm Breite, OS natürlich

Farbe schwarz!


Zum schmalen Kurs! 
Soll, wenn´s denn mal endlich ankommt, an das Inbred..

Muss nicht jetzt direkt sein, aber mal im Hinterkopf behalten.
Abwarten, vielleicht muss ich ja auch erstmal die Wohnungseinrichtung wieder ergänzen...   Wir werden sehen.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch vielleicht noch eine/n
> 
> Sattelstütze  27,2mm  x 400mm
> Vorbau OS 31,8  100mm Länge
> ...



Stütze hab ich nachgeschaut, hab ich keine. Lenker sicher auch nicht. Wegen dem Vorbau muss ich noch mal schauen.

So schlimm?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Stütze hab ich nachgeschaut, hab ich keine. Lenker sicher auch nicht. Wegen dem Vorbau muss ich noch mal schauen.
> 
> *So schlimm?*



Naja, es ist schlimm genug, dass ich hier öffentlich darüber schreibe. Aber das ist mir soooo schaizz egal. 
Is ja nix anderes wie bei van der Vaarts´....  

Habe nur kein Bock mehr mich hier zum affen zu machen. Ich gehe nachher in den Keller und drehe mir aus alten Schläuchen und Bremsbelagabrieb was zu rauchen.  *lach*

Aber zurück zum Thema...





..das doch gleich *WIE*  heißt?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Oh, der Marco kloppt sich!

Ich setz mich jetzt erst mal auf's Bike!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Nicht falsch verstehen...  mit "hier" meine ich nicht das IBC.

Quark, heute ist Kindergeburtstag. Da setze ich mir ein Grinsen auf..

Würde auch gerne mal wieder auf´s Radl. Wäre dann bestimmt auch entspannter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen...  mit "hier" meine ich nicht das IBC.
> 
> Quark, heute ist Kindergeburtstag. Da setze ich mir ein Grinsen auf..
> 
> Würde auch gerne mal wieder auf´s Radl. Wäre dann bestimmt auch entspannter....



Das habe ich schon verstanden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Will jetzt kein PN hinterher schicken. Hast du vlt. noch ein 28er HR in schwarz über - da können wir was tauschen.


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

So ich versuch euch mal die schlechte Laune zu vertreiben...

Vaddis RR is feddich




Gut Reifenschrift muss noch wech....

Um Univega hat sich auch einiges getan....P6 Cube Edition, Rennhörnchen, Racing Ralphs (hr in DD)
Schaft muss noch gekürzt werden...LEitungen auch und der X0 Schuppser is noch aufm Wech


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Da hat dich Vaddi jetzt bestimmt ganz doll lieb - oder? 
Dein Univega ist auch seeehr schön geworden, ist zwar alles bissel unruhig aber da stört es mich irgendwie gar nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Will jetzt kein PN hinterher schicken. Hast du vlt. noch ein 28er HR in schwarz über - da können wir was tauschen.



Ich?

Leider nein.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2013)

gewicht vom univega?

damit ich weiss was ich unterbieten muss.


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich?
> 
> Leider nein.



Ja, DU!

Naja, dann hol ich das in der Bucht. Kein Problem.
Oder nen X0 Umwerfer? Habe das Stumpi nämlich sogar noch mit Schaltung verkauft = + 100!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder nen X0 Umwerfer?



xtr m971 hätte ich noch hier.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...15;page=1;menu=1000,2,113;mid=0;pgc=7276:7279


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Nö Kai. Andere Werfer habe ich auch noch rumliegen da kann ich dem auch nen XT verbauen. Hatte halt nur X0 in der Beschreibung stehen aber gar keinen X0 mehr da.  Naja, wird so eon Problem ja nicht sein, denke ich.
Aber vlt. komm ich nochmal drauf zurück, für ein anderes Projekt, wenn der Preis passt.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2013)

achso.

x.0 habe ich zwar noch 2 hier, aber die benötige ich selber.


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> gewicht vom univega?
> 
> damit ich weiss was ich unterbieten muss.



Aktuell sinds 9,39 Laut Hängewaage mit Double Defense HR Reifen.

Wird aber wohl noch leichter, weil ja wie gesagt alles noch gekürzt werden muss und der XO Umwerfer noch fehlt. Ich rechne mal vorsichtig mit unter 9,3 am schluss....

Überigens das Radon hat 8,12 mit Pumpe und allem....


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

fühle mich so nackisch ohne meine drei räder
sind ja nur noch zwei, eines auseindergebaut und der rahmen in der kiste...hat mich schon gereizt das ding heute zusammenzubaun undnoch ne letzte runde zu fahrn...

jetzt verkommt der fred auch noch zum verkaufsstall hier.

Das nächste mal stelle ich meine sachen auch erst mal hier rein. Die interessentenliste fürs sobre war ja lang

zufrieden von der (tor)tour zurück. Bei uns ist heut auch mal neblig und die trails richtig fies nass. war ne rechte rutschpartie den lopper runter.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

aber wieder in einem Stück angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Ich setz mich jez ne Runde aufs Rennrad. Is zwar neblig und alles, aber wir haben hier 10 grad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, DU!
> 
> Naja, dann hol ich das in der Bucht. Kein Problem.
> Oder nen X0 Umwerfer? Habe das Stumpi nämlich sogar noch mit Schaltung verkauft = + 100!



Leider NEIN!



k_star schrieb:


> xtr m971 hätte ich noch hier.
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...15;page=1;menu=1000,2,113;mid=0;pgc=7276:7279



Das könnte mein alter sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2013)

hier war es echt gut. 3,5h rennrad. wochensoll uebererfuellt. alles gut


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wars auch gut, aber verdammt nebelig...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Will jetzt kein PN hinterher schicken. Hast du vlt. noch ein 28er HR in schwarz über - da können wir was tauschen.



Ich habe da wohl noch einen MTB-Laufradsatz aus dem 29er Hardtail über. Ist aber wohl nicht der leichteste.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich versuch euch mal die schlechte Laune zu vertreiben...
> 
> Vaddis RR is feddich
> 
> ...



Beide absolut Top! Und wenn ich das Univega so sehe, ich brauche für mein schwarz/blaues 29er auch eine schwarze Gabel. Sieht deutlich besser aus als mit der weißen an meinem...


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe da wohl noch einen MTB-Laufradsatz aus dem 29er Hardtail über. Ist aber wohl nicht der leichteste.




details bitte !


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> details bitte !



Boah, da muss ich ja vom Sofa aufstehen und die fünf Meter ins Büro laufen!

Hi Matze!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

hallo,

Suche auch noch ein paar Teile für mein Kneipen-SSp muß also nicht hochwertig sein:

2xschwarze RR-Bremskörper
schwarze Zusatzbremshebel wie am Crosser
ne schwarze kurbel für vier Kant

also falls einer was haben sollte


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Suche auch noch ein paar Teile für mein Kneipen-SSp muß also nicht hochwertig sein:
> 
> ...



Moin Maik,

da kann ich Dir in keinem Fall helfen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

> Beide absolut Top! Und wenn ich das Univega so sehe, ich brauche für mein schwarz/blaues 29er auch eine schwarze Gabel. Sieht deutlich besser aus als mit der weißen an meinem...



Danke

Achja da sachste was....weiße Gabeln.

Würde auch evtl ne Fox fahren, aber die die es günstig gibt sind immer weiß


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Achja da sachste was....weiße Gabeln.
> 
> Würde auch evtl ne Fox fahren, aber die die es günstig gibt sind immer weiß



Und ich könnte recht günstig an eine schwarze SID XX World Cup oder Fox kommen. Sind jedoch beide für QR 15mm Steckachse und der Laufradsatz ist Schnellspanner ohne Möglichkeit zum umrüsten.


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Jau das nervt auch...diese StandartsTapered....1 1/18 1,5...QR QR 15 20mm Steckachse. In der Regel passt es nie

Mir is der Sinn von QR15 am CC bike eh schleierhaft. Dauert bei ner Panne nur länger


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Suche auch noch ein paar Teile für mein Kneipen-SSp muß also nicht hochwertig sein:
> 
> ...



Maik du kommst ja ned mal mit deinem inbred richtig vor die tür...ups duck und wech


----------



## BENDERR (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau das nervt auch...diese StandartsTapered....1 1/18 1,5...QR QR 15 20mm Steckachse. In der Regel passt es nie
> 
> Mir is der Sinn von QR15 am CC bike eh schleierhaft. Dauert bei ner Panne nur länger



aber das is doch viel steifer als son blöder schnellspanner!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich könnte recht günstig an eine schwarze SID XX World Cup oder Fox kommen. Sind jedoch beide für QR 15mm Steckachse und der Laufradsatz ist Schnellspanner ohne Möglichkeit zum umrüsten.



Sid XX für 29er????

Wieviel??? taper???


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Jens (ow) ich brauch nur ein 28er HR fürn Crosser also V-Brake Flanke.
Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sid XX für 29er????
> 
> Wieviel??? taper???



Jens, warst du nicht derjenige welcher sich heute noch aufgeregt hat dass es hier zum Bikemarkt verrkommt?!


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, warst du nicht derjenige welcher sich heute noch aufgeregt hat dass es hier zum Bikemarkt verrkommt?!







hallo jens und rest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab noch ne alte billige schwarze truvative...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

jep, aber wenn man schonmal dabei ist 
muss man sich hier ja einfügen...

dem veikko entgeht ja nie was hier drin


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

jungs, wir könnten ja unseren eigenen verkaufsfred machen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne schwarze kurbel für vier Kant
> 
> also falls einer was haben sollte



Gucke morgen, habe was da.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau das nervt auch...diese StandartsTapered....1 1/18 1,5...QR QR 15 20mm Steckachse. In der Regel passt es nie
> 
> Mir is der Sinn von QR15 am CC bike eh schleierhaft. Dauert bei ner Panne nur länger



Nicht zwingend, nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs, wir könnten ja unseren eigenen verkaufsfred machen



ETWR-Verkaufsfred?

Nur von ETWRlern für ETWRler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sid XX für 29er????
> 
> Wieviel??? taper???



Tapered aber ja doch, Kostenpunkt habe ich keine Ahnung. Günstig halt...


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep, aber wenn man schonmal dabei ist
> muss man sich hier ja einfügen...
> 
> *dem veikko entgeht ja nie was hier drin*



*Selten Jens, sehr selten!  *


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ETWR-Verkaufsfred?
> 
> Nur von ETWRlern für ETWRler



Goile Idee, da kann man dann nur Teile von Freaks für Freaks kaufen


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens (ow) ich brauch nur ein 28er HR fürn Crosser also V-Brake Flanke.
> Aber trotzdem danke!



OK, ist für Disc only. 

@ Matze

Concept SL Hohlkammerfelge schwarz
Concept SL Naben schwarz
Speichen Sapim Niro schwarz

Gewicht ca. zwischen 2.100 und 2.300 Gramm


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ETWR-Verkaufsfred?
> 
> Nur von ETWRlern für ETWRler



genau

hei Jens (OW) ja wie günstig???

500.- oder weniger???


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Selten Jens, sehr selten!  *



Dir haben sie doch direkt nach dem Umzug nach Leipzig die Stasi-Methoden beigebracht!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> genau
> 
> hei Jens (OW) ja wie günstig???
> 
> 500.- oder weniger???



Ehrlich gesagt wirklich keine Ahnung. Und selbst wenn würde ich den Preis hier nicht öffentlich machen.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2013)

auch gut muss ja ned öffentlich sein...kannst mir dann ne pn senden


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dir haben sie doch direkt nach dem Umzug nach Leipzig die Stasi-Methoden beigebracht!



Nö, aber bei dem Nachnahmen liegt dass doch im Blut!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> auch gut muss ja ned öffentlich sein...kannst mir dann ne pn senden



Schon klar, muss ich aber selber noch mal nachfragen was mich die kosten würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

danke jens aber das ist wirklich schwer


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, aber bei dem Nachnahmen liegt dass doch im Blut!



Naja, in etwas anderer Form vielleicht...


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, in etwas anderer Form vielleicht...



Ja, aber wachsam sind die ja auch!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> danke jens aber das ist wirklich schwer



Aber robust und nahezu unzerstörbar!


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

das glaub ich gerne


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Mensch Matze, jetzt versuche ich Dir den schon schmackhaft zu machen!


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Matze, der LRS hat sogar den Jens ausgehalten!!!!


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Kleiner TV Tipp vvon mir:

Auf RTL kommt heute R.E.D Älter härter besser um 20:15 
Hab den schon gesehen, is wirklich nen Super Streifen (nein das is kein Schmuddelfilm, auch wenns so klingt)


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Steht bei uns auch auf dem Plan heute, Philipp. 
Habe ihn noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

IS einfach nen toller Streifen, der hat den Humor, der vielen Filmen heutzutage fehlt...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Kleiner TV Tipp vvon mir:
> 
> Auf RTL kommt heute R.E.D Älter härter besser um 20:15
> Hab den schon gesehen, is wirklich nen Super Streifen (nein das is kein Schmuddelfilm, auch wenns so klingt)


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mensch Matze, jetzt versuche ich Dir den schon schmackhaft zu machen!




was ich auch zu schätzen weiß aber bei mir sind gerade halt eher leichte teile gefragt


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> matze, der lrs hat sogar den jens ausgehalten!!!! :d





:x


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Januar 2013)

möchte jemand ein schnäppchen machen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10199336&postcount=113

denke der preis ist ein tippfehler.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


>



warst du heute in Capelle Crimson ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Matze, der LRS hat sogar den Jens ausgehalten!!!!



Den bin ich gar nicht gefahren, der ist neu!


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> möchte jemand ein schnäppchen machen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10199336&postcount=113
> 
> denke der preis ist ein tippfehler.



Mmh sehr komisch


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> warst du heute in Capelle Crimson ?



Nee, konnte mich nicht überwinden irgendwas sinnvolles zu tun, außer lernen und jetzt endlich die Tufo XC4 zu bestellen.


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal benutzt jemand von euch ein Garmin Edge 500?Wie sind die Dinger so in Sachen zuverlässigkeit?Gibt es da auch mal aussetzter bei der Pulsmessung?

Bin am überlegen mir son Teil zu bestellen...von Sigma hab ich die Nase voll.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

*@JENS (ow)*

Mach dich mal wegen dem LRS schlau und gib mir die Tage bitte Info per PN! Falls noch zu haben natürlich nur!?
GGf für´s OnOne zum rumballern...



Jungs, morgen fängt der Ernst des Lebens für mich an. Wieder arbeiten. 

Bin für heute raus - wir haben Besuch....

Augenpflege wird nachgeholt.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sagt mal benutzt jemand von euch ein Garmin Edge 500?Wie sind die Dinger so in Sachen zuverlässigkeit?Gibt es da auch mal aussetzter bei der Pulsmessung?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir son Teil zu bestellen...von Sigma hab ich die Nase voll.



Habe den Edge800!  Klarer Kauftip!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@JENS (ow)*
> 
> Mach dich mal wegen dem LRS schlau und gib mir die Tage bitte Info per PN! Falls noch zu haben natürlich nur!?
> GGf für´s OnOne zum rumballern...
> ...



Den hier vorhin genannten 29er?

Ansonsten wohl der Nachläufer vom Kindergeburtstag!


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe den Edge800!  Klarer Kauftip!!!!!



Hört sich ja schonmal gut an...bei amazon is der 500 im moment ja recht günstig. Kartenkrempel brauch ich eh net, kenn hier alles


----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

hab den edge 750 und da läufts wie geschmiert mit der pulsfunktion


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2013)

Hatte auch mal den 705 und war sehr zufrieden zumal man dann den ganzen anderen Kram nicht brauchte und ich den einfach überall dranmachen konnte um zu wissen wie schnell, wie weit, etc. 
War nur wegen dem Kartenmaterial zu blöd und habe ihn wieder verkauft.
Denke aber auch schon wieder drüber nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Ich gehe zu Zeit mit dem Gedanken schwanger den Edge 800 zu erwerben. Eben wegen nur einem Gerät für alle Bikes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch immer wieder am über legen auf den gar in 500 zu wechseln. Aber der polar cs600 ist auch top und zum tracken habe ich eh immer das Handy dabei... Aber wenn der polar mal stirbt, kommt ein gar in her.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (6. Januar 2013)

mich juckts auch in den Fingern für n garmin ^^
aber ich denk ich widersteh noch ein bisschen der versuchung


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mich juckts auch in den Fingern für n garmin ^^
> aber ich denk ich widersteh noch ein bisschen der versuchung



geht mir auch so...


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Erfahrungen

Eben schwach gewordenBrauchte aber eh nen neuen Tacho...

Aber iwe denkt Garmin net mit, die liefern ja nur zwei Lenkerhalterungen mit...ETWR kompatibel is das ja net


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Bestelle die Halter immer bei r2bike.      Im Set!!!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke für eure Erfahrungen
> 
> Eben schwach gewordenBrauchte aber eh nen neuen Tacho...
> 
> Aber iwe denkt Garmin net mit, die liefern ja nur zwei Lenkerhalterungen mit...ETWR kompatibel is das ja net



Welchen denn jetzt? 500, 705 oder 800?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bestelle die Halter immer bei r2bike.      Im Set!!!



Besuch is wech!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2013)

Sitze mit dem Phone im Nest...   PC ist aus.

Ich habe das 800er Bundle mit dem Sensorkit und verwende OSM-Karten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sitze mit dem Phone im Nest...   PC ist aus.
> 
> Ich habe das 800er Bundle mit dem Sensorkit und verwende OSM-Karten.



Ach ja, Morgen wieder arbeiten.

Nimmt der Garmin auch Pulsgurte von Sigma an? Dann bräuchte ich kein Bundle.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

... verwende OSM-Karten.

für um den Kirchturm


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ... verwende OSM-Karten.
> 
> für um den Kirchturm



Gib zu, das benutzt Du auch um Dich in Deiner Wohnung zurechtzufinden!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

nee habe nur vier Wände


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nee habe nur vier Wände



Darum ja!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2013)

aber als Kellerkind kommt man gut im Dunkeln klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (6. Januar 2013)

Garmin nimmt nur garmingurte

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> aber als Kellerkind kommt man gut im Dunkeln klar



Ooops, das Kellerverlies!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Garmin nimmt nur garmingurte
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Moin!

Nö, alle Gurte die auch über *Ant+* funktionieren. So mein Stand.




So, gleich geht´s los für mich.... Ab jetzt wird´s hier wieder ruhiger.


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2013)

Dann viel Spaß heut auf der ersten Schicht Marco!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

moin

auch wieder auf der arbeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2013)

me2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Januar 2013)

moin,

Arbeit.....später erst


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Nö, alle Gurte die auch über *Ant+* funktionieren. So mein Stand.
> 
> ...



Dann muss ich mal schauen ob die Sigmas das können.


Moin!


P.S. Weiterhin Urlaub


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2013)

glaube die sigma Gurte können das nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Moin Benjamin,

Glauben hilft mir gerade dabei wenig....

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2013)

ok. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher 
ich fahr mal zur uni ..bisschen turnen endlich wieder


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

Moin



> Welchen denn jetzt? 500, 705 oder 800?


500..halter werde ich wohl auch bei R2 bestellen....


Ich hab heute morgen Frei...Gleich gehts erstmal ins Fitnessstudio und dann hab ich heute ab 2 uni....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Januar 2013)

@maddda: was machst du so im Studio? Ausgleichssport zum Radfahren? und Kräftigung der restlichen Muskulatur?

Jens: heute mal blauer Himmel und kein Regen


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

Im Prinzip ja. Im moment bin sozusagen in ner Muskelaufbauphase...

Wenn die Saison dann näher rückt, guck ich, dass ich nen bissl Kraftausdauer darein bekomme. 
Gerade beim Rücken bringt das Krafttraining dann beim fahren nen echten Vorteil

Das tolle is, dass in meinem Studio die meisten Trainier selbst biken (Ex Downhilllizenzler usw) und das super koordinieren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Januar 2013)

leider richtig wegen Rücken muß ich da wohl auch mal erscheinen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Ich komme gleich endlich aufs Rad. Es ist trocken *jippieh*


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> @maddda: was machst du so im Studio? Ausgleichssport zum Radfahren? und Kräftigung der restlichen Muskulatur?
> 
> Jens: heute mal blauer Himmel und kein Regen



Trübe, bewölkt und Nieselregen!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> leider richtig wegen Rücken muß ich da wohl auch mal erscheinen



Sollte und will ich eigentlich auch mal machen...


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2013)

fitnesstudio is echt gut. kreuzheben und kniebeugen sind super. wenn ich das 2 Wochen nicht mache fängt mein rücken an wehzutun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen sind wirklich top...Wenn ich kreuzheben machen, dann aber immer am Schluss als letztes, weil danach kannste mich Einsargen


Wobei man auch abwechseln sollte...Monotonie is auch net gut


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2013)

man sollte aber immer von schweren mehrgelenksübungen zu leichteren ein-/mehrgelenksübungen gehen.
wegen der verletzungsprävention auch.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wobei man auch abwechseln sollte...Monotonie is auch net gut



Och...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRwqyIQUoz8"]Ideal - Monotonie 1982 NDW - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> man sollte aber immer von schweren mehrgelenksübungen zu leichteren ein-/mehrgelenksübungen gehen.
> wegen der verletzungsprävention auch.



Joa gut. Macht eigentlich auch Sinn. Kreuzheben mach ich aber zum Schluss, weil ich mich dann besser fühle...

Beim Bankdrücken usw isses klar. Das kommt immer zuerst



> Och...
> 
> Ideal - Monotonie 1982 NDW - YouTube



Doch is gift


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Januar 2013)

ja ja ihr habt ja rechtMuskelaufbau ist das A u. O muß ich bloß noch meinen Schweinehund erklären


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

Klingt plausiebel


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

SRY für den Doppelpost...

Bevor ich zur Uni fahre mal eben die Augenpflege für zwischendurch. Es gibt milch und Kekse


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Januar 2013)

leider geil


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja ja ihr habt ja rechtMuskelaufbau ist das A u. O muß ich bloß noch meinen Schweinehund erklären



Der spricht in der Hinsicht leider nicht meine Sprache!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> SRY für den Doppelpost...
> 
> Bevor ich zur Uni fahre mal eben die Augenpflege für zwischendurch. Es gibt milch und Kekse



Die Milchbar ist aber gut ausgerüstet!


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der spricht in der Hinsicht leider nicht meine Sprache!



Der ist bei mir taub und stumm...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Lecker!

Bei uns haben die Kantenklatscher auch mal wieder zugeschlagen.
Der Trail ist irgendwie verbaut und meist gibt es keinen Chickenway. Über Doubles und Drops/Sprünge ins Flat fahre ich nicht. Die kleineren Sachen und der Northshore sind ganz witzig


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Lecker!
> 
> Bei uns haben die Kantenklatscher auch mal wieder zugeschlagen.
> Der Trail ist irgendwie verbaut und meist gibt es keinen Chickenway. Über Doubles und Drops/Sprünge ins Flat fahre ich nicht. Die kleineren Sachen und der Northshore sind ganz witzig



Da muss ich an diesen hier bei uns im Wald denken:





Steile Anfahrt mit engem Radius auf die Holzkonstruktion welche im Winkel von etwa 45 Grad an den nicht unterfütterten Baumstamm gelehnt ist. Ins Flat springt man dann aus ca. 60-70 cm Höhe auch noch da der Honk sich nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht hat eine Landung zu bauen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Sieht schäbig aus 

Bei uns haben sie alles unterfüttert und mit Stämmen/Erde aufgefüllt.
Teilweise sind da nun auch richtig tiefe Löcher zwischen den Doubles oder daneben.

Viele Sprünge auch einfach ins Flat - das will ich aber mit einem CC-Radl nicht machen (auch wenn es vielleicht 50 mal gut geht).

Die Doubles sind manchmal mehr als 2m auseinander und kurz hintereinander 

Wenns wenigstens immer einen Chickenway gäbe - nein einfach lange Bäume auf den Trail gelegt und auf voller Breite zugebastelt. So bleibt das (leider) nicht lange so.


----------



## Junior97 (7. Januar 2013)

wäre das nur so ein absprung der richtig gemacht wäre, wäre es ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2013)

Die meisten Dirtchecker aus der Sekundarstufe1 können das aber leider nicht


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> wäre das nur so ein absprung der richtig gemacht wäre, wäre es ok [/QUOTE
> 
> Unser Junior nun wieder!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die meisten Dirtchecker aus der Sekundarstufe1 können das aber leider nicht



Na bei einigen ist auch nicht so schlimm wenn sie mal zu weit fliegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2013)

Hmmm hört sich nach Spass an 

Wobei ich mir beim double auf der DM Strecke im ersten Moment auch neun bollen in die Hose gemacht hab. So was mache ich mit dem zaboo normal au net. Ging dann aber top und hat Spass gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Ist auch Spaß. Die kleinen Sprünge kann man super mitnehmen.
Wenn jemand (auch mit CC Rad) vorfährt würde ich auch bedenkenlos hinterher fahren und die größeren mitnehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Fährt/läuft jemand beim Crossduathlon in Herzebrock am 02.02?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na bei einigen ist auch nicht so schlimm wenn sie mal zu weit fliegen.



Böse!


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

nabend


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

abend mathias!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2013)

Jens, Matze,Marcel,... Nabend!


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Januar 2013)

Abend Jungs

Cooler Abend!!! Ganzer Tag im Stollen, später Feierabend, und dann liegt ein Päckchen zuhause: "Gratulation. Sie haben gewonnen!!"


----------



## Junior97 (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Junior97 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wäre das nur so ein absprung der richtig gemacht wäre, wäre es ok [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Der Flowtrail sieht im allgemeinen sehr lecker aus!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, Matze,Marcel,... Nabend!



Moin Veikko!

Den Rest habe ich Heute ja schon begrüßt.


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

hallo, 
Marcel,veikko,jens, sascha..............................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

hallooooo!!!!

Bin mir am überlegen ob ich ne DT swiss 29er gabel kaufen soll.

Das ding in weiss...

Ist das was oder eher nicht???


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2013)

is aufjedenfall recht leicht 

ps: n'abend!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> Cooler Abend!!! Ganzer Tag im Stollen, später Feierabend, und dann liegt ein Päckchen zuhause: "Gratulation. Sie haben gewonnen!!"



Moin St.,

und ich hatte am 02. Januar eine E-Mail an Lupine geschickt das der Verschluss für die Tasche meines Akkus für die Betty 7 leider defekt ist.

Heute lag folgendes bei mir in der Post:





Und das Beste daran kostenlos!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallooooo!!!!
> 
> Bin mir am überlegen ob ich ne DT swiss 29er gabel kaufen soll.
> 
> ...



Hi Jens,

und ich habe mir Heute eine SID XX World Cup in schwarz für Schnellspanner bestellt.

Die DT ist wohl leicht aber im Dauereinsatz wohl auuch mal gerne defekt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

wäre die da...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-29-weisz-single-shot-remote-neu-sonderpreis

is aber glaub ich ned sooo leicht...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> und ich habe mir Heute eine SID XX World Cup in schwarz für Schnellspanner bestellt.
> 
> ...


 
du sack und wieviel??? ja ja du sagst mir den preis ned. Du hast gesagt du bestellts gleich eine mit für mich...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

wäre für das neue steelecht III


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> du sack und wieviel??? ja ja du sagst mir den preis ned. Du hast gesagt du bestellts gleich eine mit für mich...



Hab ich das wirklich gesagt mit dem mitbestellen?


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallooooo!!!!
> 
> Bin mir am überlegen ob ich ne DT swiss 29er gabel kaufen soll.
> 
> ...



Hi Jens

Kämpfe gerade mit ähnlichen "Problemen"... Schwanke zwischen Fox Float und DT XMM für meinen neuen Racer... 

Gewicht kommt so ca aufs gleiche.

Was tun?


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

Nein
wäre aber sicher nen guter preis gewesen...

die DT würde schön passen wegen dem filigranen design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi Jens
> 
> Kämpfe gerade mit ähnlichen "Problemen"... Schwanke zwischen Fox Float und DT XMM für meinen neuen Racer...
> 
> ...


 
Nimm die fox mit kashima...
funzt besser und weniger probleme. 
eindeutig...

übrigens für dein reifenproblem...da gäbe es noch den fasttrack von spezi...
du bist aber sicher eher schwalbe getrimmt


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nein
> wäre aber sicher nen guter preis gewesen...
> 
> die DT würde schön passen wegen dem filigranen design



Puh,

ich hatte schon Angst senil geworden zu sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh,
> 
> ich hatte schon Angst senil geworden zu sein.


 
hab ich dich bischen erschreckt...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

hei St. kommst du auch mal nach albstadt?? wäre ne gaudi dort. reichlich zuschauer und am abend party im dorf.

Haben uns schon angemeldet. schalalaaa

singen werde ich auch starten...der sascha sicher auch...oder


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wäre die da...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-29-weisz-single-shot-remote-neu-sonderpreis
> 
> is aber glaub ich ned sooo leicht...



meine wiegt tapered und abgelängt 1590g
hab sie aber neu deutlich günstiger bekommen!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab ich dich bischen erschreckt...



Jepp!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei St. kommst du auch mal nach albstadt?? wäre ne gaudi dort. reichlich zuschauer und am abend party im dorf.
> 
> Haben uns schon angemeldet. schalalaaa
> 
> singen werde ich auch starten...der sascha sicher auch...oder



Wann findet der Spaß statt?


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2013)

Hatte auch gern ne 1590g Gabel...


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei St. kommst du auch mal nach albstadt?? wäre ne gaudi dort. reichlich zuschauer und am abend party im dorf.
> 
> Haben uns schon angemeldet. schalalaaa
> 
> singen werde ich auch starten...der sascha sicher auch...oder



Hi Jens

Albstadt kommt wohl nicht. Riva sieht aber dieses Jahr gut aus, bin wohl 4.-7.5.13 am Lago. Dann sicher ELSA und Eiger, whs noch Nationalpark. Und ein paar kleinere in der Region. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

Albstadt bin ich auch dabei

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hi Jens
> 
> Albstadt kommt wohl nicht.



http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=5


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

albstadt ist 12./13. Juli...kommt vorbei und es gibt ne sause.

Wir treffen uns beim restaurant Linden gleich beim festplatz...

Letztes jahr ne grosse gaudi mit ca 15 flaschen wein gehabt. Man war ich voll und meine kleine hübsche freudnin auch.

Super matze da treffen wir uns doch mal...


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

Könnwa also nen kleines forentreffen veranstalten

Edit sagt. Jawoll jens !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

werde auch in riva an den start gehen. Soll ja alles neu sein.

Elsa,Singen, Kirchzarten, O-Tour, Einsiedeln, ev eigerbike, sind mal im speck

CC wirds mal noch einige kleine geben...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2013)

Wäre auch gern dabei, wenn nur der weg nicht so weit wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

Kiza steht bei mir auch aufm programm

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> albstadt ist 12./13. Juli...kommt vorbei und es gibt ne sause.
> 
> Wir treffen uns beim restaurant Linden gleich beim festplatz...
> 
> ...



Ich bin in der darauffolgenden Woche komplett weg auf Schulung. Mal sehen ob mich meine "bessere Hälfte" dann am Wochenende weglässt.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Könnwa also nen kleines forentreffen veranstalten
> 
> Edit sagt. Jawoll jens !
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


 

perfekt

bleiben in kontakt wenns soweit ist werden wir die tel nr austauschen, damit wir uns sicher finden

Warst du letztes jahr auch dabei??


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin in der darauffolgenden Woche komplett weg auf Schulung. Mal sehen ob mich meine "bessere Hälfte" dann am Wochenende weglässt.


 
Hallooooo...na klar doch auf dienstreise


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

Ja war ich aber nur die marathon strecke, dieses jahr dann auch ultra

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Kiza steht bei mir auch aufm programm
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Kirchzarten ist dann ganz schön weit weg..


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallooooo...na klar doch auf dienstreise



Blöd ist die leider (oder auch zum Glück) nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

mitnehmen und mittrinken...schalalaa
kirchzarten gibts bei mir nur den marathon...77km


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kirchzarten ist dann ganz schön weit weg..




Einfach nen tag voher anreisen


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> meine wiegt tapered und abgelängt 1590g
> hab sie aber neu deutlich günstiger bekommen!


 

ist doch recht leicht das ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Einfach nen tag voher anreisen
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


 
sind auch schon am freitag dort.

Samstag rennen und party und sonntag zurück.

Kollege startet auch wieder. Werden dann wieder mit dem schweizer kreuz durch die massen pflügen. Obwohl, dieses jahr werden wir weiter vorne starten.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

bin dann mal weg. morgen gehts ins tessin...leider arbeiten und ohne radl...


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sind auch schon am freitag dort.
> 
> Samstag rennen und party und sonntag zurück.
> 
> Kollege startet auch wieder. Werden dann wieder mit dem schweizer kreuz durch die massen pflügen. Obwohl, dieses jahr werden wir weiter vorne starten.




Ich meinte jetzt kiza, iin albstadt war ich noch nicht


Ciao jens

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt kiza, iin albstadt war ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Ciao jens
> ...


 
hab ich schon verstanden...aber dieses jahr biste in albstadt oder??? und kiza


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab ich schon verstanden...aber dieses jahr biste in albstadt oder??? und kiza





Jajajjaajajajajajajajaajaj


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2013)

bestens...party on!!!!!!!

und tschüüüüüsssss

dem rest nen schönen abend.

Den marco hats sicher schon ins bett verschlagen nach seinem ersten arbeitstag in diesem jahr...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ist doch recht leicht das ding...



Das dann sowieso!

Edit

Ich wollte eigentlich Matzes Post mit der Vortagesanreise zitieren.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bestens...party on!!!!!!!
> 
> und tschüüüüüsssss
> 
> ...



Der war vorhin kurz hier und ist wahrscheinlich vorm Rechner eingepennt!

Oder er schraubt an was neuem rum...


----------



## reddevil72 (7. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Kiza steht bei mir auch aufm programm
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



KiZa-Weekend nach Bern!!! EM auf meinen Hometrails!!!


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (7. Januar 2013)

N8


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

Nacht Bande!


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2013)

Gn8 ...

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

N8


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2013)

KiZa hab ich eigntl ja noch ne Rechnung auf der Ultra offen..
aber nen tag vorher is wahrscheinlich bei uns in der nähe nen rennen.. bisher zwar nur n vorläufiger termin, aber wenn sich der bestätigt fällt KiZa wohl aus :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

Kiza ist gesetzt und nagtinal park mal geplant 

15xx g??? Das unter biete ich mit 14xx g in 29zoll und 10cm locker 

Ach ja,... Morgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der war vorhin kurz hier und ist wahrscheinlich vorm Rechner eingepennt!
> 
> Oder er schraubt an was neuem rum...




Moin!

Nicht schrauben, sondern konservieren...







Muss mal IBC-technisch einen Gang hier die Woche rausnehmen. Da liegen noch diverse Arbeiten, die ich z.H. machen muss....
Aber gedanklich bin ich bei euch! 


*EDIT:*
Die Farbe kann man schlecht einfangen. Das Kellerlicht ist auch nicht förderlich dabei.   
Live eine tolle Farbe!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Januar 2013)

moiiiiiiin


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens und Rest!


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2013)

moin.


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kiza ist gesetzt und nagtinal park mal geplant
> 
> 15xx g??? Das unter biete ich mit 14xx g in 29zoll und 10cm locker
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten: Lefty


Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

u name it! 






kommt nur noch etwas ueber 100g fuer das steuerrohr. wurde durch das laengere "bein" und den xlock etwas schwerer... aber immer noch sub 1500g


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> u name it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat die Lefty eigentlich problemlos in das Epic gepasst?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

nachdem ich sie auf 10cm umbauen lassen habe perfekt. mit den 8cm waere es mir glaub ich zu wenig gewesen. so ist das teil bergab ne waffe!





(hier mit 2x9, aber normal im 1x9 aufbau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte da eher so an die Anpassund ans Steuerrohr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

was soll ich da anpassen? das steuerrohr hat 120mm + steuersatz + einen 5mm spacer bin ich bei den heiligen 137mm.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was soll ich da anpassen? das steuerrohr hat 120mm + steuersatz + einen 5mm spacer bin ich bei den heiligen 137mm.



Kommt auch optisch ausgesprochen gut 


Moin! 
bin von der ersten Vorlesung zurück.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

ja, passt alles super!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was soll ich da anpassen? das steuerrohr hat 120mm + steuersatz + einen 5mm spacer bin ich bei den heiligen 137mm.



Ich frage wegen des getaperten Steuerrohr. Also hat die Lefty auch einen entsprechenden Schaft?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

ne, ich hab im zaboo ja auch schon getapered gehabt. ich hab einfach unten einen 1,5zoll auf 1,125zoll reduzier konus drin


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Du fragst aber komische Fragen Jens, mein Bester!


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

> ne, ich hab im zaboo ja auch schon getapered gehabt. ich hab einfach unten einen 1,5zoll auf 1,125zoll reduzier konus drin



Oder du drehst das Steuerrohr unten ab, bis es 1,125 Zoll hat


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Oder du drehst das Steuerrohr unten ab, bis es 1,125 Zoll hat


Draufhobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

eben... dem fall waere es eher das epic steuerrorh von nem 1,5er loch auf 1,125er auffuellen...  NOOB!!!


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

... und das wird nun die Elite unseres Landes!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs....

TV Tipp für heute Abend!!!

E.O.F.T-TV 2013 - Episode 1

http://4-seasons.tv/film/eoft-tv-2013-episode-1

21:00 auf ZDF.kultur

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du fragst aber komische Fragen Jens, mein Bester!



Reine Neugierde!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und das wird nun die Elite unseres Landes!



Der ist wahrscheinlich so früh am Tage schon besoffen...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne, ich hab im zaboo ja auch schon getapered gehabt. ich hab einfach unten einen 1,5zoll auf 1,125zoll reduzier konus drin



Danke Sascha, dann wird da ein Schuh draus. Es hat mir gegenüber jemand behauptet das die Lefty durchgängig 1,5 haben sollte. Konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen war aber auch zu faul sellber nachzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

ein orginal lefty rohr hat ~1,5zoll. aber nicht genau. ist ein sondermaas.
auf 1,125zoll kommt man halt mit irgend einer varriante des lefty4all.


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

Eben...ausserdem hat der Lefty4all Adapter von Cannondale eh 1 1/18

EDIT: zu spät

Von den einschlägigen Carbonleuten gibbet auch noch Tapered...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Eben...ausserdem hat der Lefty4all Adapter von Cannondale eh 1 1/18
> 
> EDIT: zu spät
> 
> Von den einschlägigen Carbonleuten gibbet auch noch Tapered...



Oh, schon wieder nüchtern?


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

Nur weil ich Student bin und nen Witz gemacht hab, heißt das nich, dass ich besoffen bin



On Topik...Ich warte immernoch darauf, dass Cannondale ne FattyCarbon rausbringt


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Und ich dachte immer das man es nüchtern in einer Vorlesung nicht aushalten kann.


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

Heute mittach is mein Garmin gekommen und ich muss sagen ich bin echt Baff.

Heute is zwar Regenerationstag, aber ich hab mir mal den Brustgurt umgeschnallt und 5min gestoppt. Das teil weiß ja alles Ich fühl mich leicht beobachtet muss ich sagen


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Welchen Garmin hast du denn nun eigentlich Philipp?
Habe keinen Bock zurückzulesen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2013)

Nabend MännerZ! 

Bin nur im Namen des BIKEMARKTES hier unterwegs, Adressen ausdrucken und dann gehe ich das Inbred nochmals konervieren (2.Gang).

Heute gibt´s *PREMIUM RUSH* im DVD. 
Gucke ich bequem im Nest. 

Gegen Ende der Woche bin ich dann wieder öfters anwesend, aber i.M. muss ich hier z.H. mal die wogen glätten....



*@Veikko*

Melde mich wegen der Teile! 





*Gruß an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Welchen Garmin hast du denn nun eigentlich Philipp?
> Habe keinen Bock zurückzulesen.



Edge 500


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Edge 500



Aha! Aber dass ist "nur" ein besserer Computer fürs Bike oder? Also kein Navi in dem Sinne dass er dich vom anderen Ende Wermelkirchens nach Hause führt? Wäre dann aber auch ne Alternative für Leute wie mich die eh zu blöd sind sich Karten drauf zu speichern aber die problemlose Nutzung an sämtlichen Bikes zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aha! Aber dass ist "nur" ein besserer Computer fürs Bike oder? Also kein Navi in dem Sinne dass er dich vom anderen Ende Wermelkirchens nach Hause führt? Wäre dann aber auch ne Alternative für Leute wie mich die eh zu blöd sind sich Karten drauf zu speichern aber die problemlose Nutzung an sämtlichen Bikes zu schätzen wissen.




würde mich auch interessieren .

hallo @ll


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aha! Aber dass ist "nur" ein besserer Computer fürs Bike oder? Also kein Navi in dem Sinne dass er dich vom anderen Ende Wermelkirchens nach Hause führt? Wäre dann aber auch ne Alternative für Leute wie mich die eh zu blöd sind sich Karten drauf zu speichern aber die problemlose Nutzung an sämtlichen Bikes zu schätzen wissen.



Jup Karten kann der net, brauch ich aber auch net^^....Der Kann nur wegpunkte soweit ich weiß.

Hab jaz 1,5 Stunden Rummprogramiert und kenn immernochnet alle Funktionen


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren .
> 
> hallo @ll




Matze du fauler Sack kannst ja auch googln oder die Bikebravo kaufen da ist ein Test drin und der 500 hat gewonnen. Habe es aber noch nicht gelesen weil ich bei der Schwarte mittlerweile fast nur noch die Kolumne lese. Vergesse immer die abzubestellen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2013)

Du kannst aber mit dem 500er Tracks aus dem Netz abfahren und selbst erstellen. 
Das geht. 

Du siehst den Streckenverlauf und deine momentane Position.
Ohne Kartenhintergrund halt.

Man unterscheidet zwischen Routing, Navigation und Tracks abfahren....


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

Abend Männerz!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Januar 2013)

bin auch mal wieder zurück...heute nachmittag zurück aus dem ticino und dann schön noch ne runde mit dem trailbomber gedreht.

Richtig schönes wetter haben wir im moment


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

Sooo ,... Neue Speichen neues Gluck! Dazu neun glenmorangie, dann muss das klappen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neun glenmorangie



du trinkst zu viel!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute mittach is mein Garmin gekommen und ich muss sagen ich bin echt Baff.
> 
> Heute is zwar Regenerationstag, aber ich hab mir mal den Brustgurt umgeschnallt und 5min gestoppt. Das teil weiß ja alles Ich fühl mich leicht beobachtet muss ich sagen



Das haette ich mal auch Heute machen sollen. Aber nein, gestern wo es nicht regnet mach ich Pause und Heute hab ich so einen richtig nassen Arsch bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo ,... Neue Speichen neues Gluck! Dazu neun glenmorangie, dann muss das klappen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Sascha ich hoffe der Single Malt ist noch voll, falls es wieder nicht passt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

Sch*** autokorrektur!
Ich bin guter Dinge!

Keine sorge, hab genug da!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Matze du fauler Sack kannst ja auch googln oder die Bikebravo kaufen da ist ein Test drin und der 500 hat gewonnen. Habe es aber noch nicht gelesen weil ich bei der Schwarte mittlerweile fast nur noch die Kolumne lese. Vergesse immer die abzubestellen!



naja eigentlich hab ich spekuliert das jemand (in dem falle du) mir diese infos schon mal gibt


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> du trinkst zu viel!




Deswegen schrieb er wohl auch von Gluck?


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naja eigentlich hab ich spekuliert das jemand (in dem falle du) mir diese infos schon mal gibt



Gib mir deine Adresse und schick dir die Zeitschrift!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Single Malt hört sich gut an! Hier ist die Pause im Kino gleich auch wieder vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sch*** autokorrektur!
> Ich bin guter Dinge!
> 
> Keine sorge, hab genug da!
> ...



Die nervt wirklich!


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naja eigentlich hab ich spekuliert das jemand (in dem falle du) mir diese infos schon mal gibt



Den Biketest hab ich auch gelesen, da steht aber net so viel drin.


Werde mal was dazu schreiben wenn ich alles mal ausprobiert hab, aber die Menüführung usw is schonmal echt einfach


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2013)

habt ihr schon das video zu den neuen garmins gesehn? 
echt heiße teile!!


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

link bitte !


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Matze ist schon ganz heiß, bei dem geht heut Nacht sicherlich noch ne Paypalzahlung raus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2013)

Solo fertig. Auch schon bereift, bedislkt und beritzelt und im crosser.

Schön mittag alles gut. Der Glen hat es halt gerichtet. Morgen früh gleich mal auf dem weg zur Arbeit testen 

Gar in überlege ich auch schon lange, aber alls ich dann gesehen habe, das der auch nur <20h kann... Das kann mein Handy auch...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Matze ist schon ganz heiß, bei dem geht heut Nacht sicherlich noch ne Paypalzahlung raus!




Hehe 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10206615#post10206615


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Dem Inschenör ist nix zu schwöör!


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn der Geschmacksmusterschutz greift muss ich dann zu Hause alle Türklinken abmachen oder Kohle an die zahlen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

oder umrüsten:


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)




----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> oder umrüsten:



Manche lassen ja Gipsabdrücke von den Händen ihrer Babys machen aber deine Eltern waren ja nen Zacken schärfer! Machen nen Abdruck von deinem Gesicht und lassen sich nen Türknauf danach gießen!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Januar 2013)

moin,

gibt es noch was für die Augen???? war ja dem TT seine aufgabe


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

TT hat diese Woche Verbot. Muss Wogen glätten sonst ist Ebbe in der heimischen Kiste!!! Soll aber lieb grüßen, alle.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das mal kurz übernommen!


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

also der jens kann das auch ganz gut  


PM!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Manche lassen ja Gipsabdrücke von den Händen ihrer Babys machen aber deine Eltern waren ja nen Zacken schärfer! Machen nen Abdruck von deinem Gesicht und lassen sich nen Türknauf danach gießen!!!



Geil ne!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Januar 2013)

japp schöne Mädels

armer TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> also der jens kann das auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> PM!



Sogar richtig gut 


Lässt mich über meinen Laufunfall hinwegsehen


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

laufunfall ?

wasn passiert ?


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sogar richtig gut
> 
> 
> Lässt mich über meinen Laufunfall hinwegsehen



Erzähl! Ich habe mir eben paar Chips auf die Couch geholt und würde dass gern lesen!


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> erzähl! Ich habe mir eben paar chips auf die couch geholt und würde dass gern lesen!





:d


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sogar richtig gut
> 
> 
> Lässt mich über meinen Laufunfall hinwegsehen



Hab ich nur woanders hier geklaut!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Erzähl! Ich habe mir eben paar Chips auf die Couch geholt und würde dass gern lesen!



Du Depp, das macht man mit Cola und Popcorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du Depp, das macht man mit Cola und Popcorn!



Habe nur Vitamalz und alte Nachos!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du Depp, das macht man mit Cola und Popcorn!



Popcorn 

Ist aber nicht so appetitlich..

Also gut! Ich bin wie fast jeden Abend mit nem Kollegen meine 8 Runden im Park laufen.
Auf der letzten Runde entscheidet er sich spontan abzubiegen.
Ich bin dann nur kurz vom Weg ab und zwischen den BÃ¤umen durch.
Wie sich schon bald herausstellen sollte, war die 50cm AbkÃ¼rzung keine gute Idee.
Wie es auch in einem von Hunden und Hundebesitzern frequentierten Park vorkommt, liegen Ã¼berall diese "Haufen".
(Anm. d. Red. in der weiche Sohle der Downhillschuhe der Marke "Scott" haftet Schâ¬iÃe besonders gut).

Wie dem auch sei, blieb ich mit dem FuÃ ungeschickt in einer Wurzelschlaufe hÃ¤nge. *BÃ¤m* BAUCHPLATSCHER VOLL IN DIE SCHâ¬ISSE!
SO RICHTIG GELOHNT HAT SICH DAS!

GlÃ¼cklicherweise hatte ich die Ãrmel hochgekrempelt und es ist von den HÃ¤nden nur bis an die Ellbogen gespritzt.

Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

*Bilder?*


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2013)

hehehe ich muss sagen recht amüsant  zumindestens für uns hier............
für dich weniger :/


so ich bin raus 
gn8


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

ICh mach auch ma mitWir müssen ja alle den TT entlasten


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2013)

Nacht Matze!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Popcorn
> 
> Ist aber nicht so appetitlich..
> 
> ...



Fahr doch lieber Fahrrad, das kannst Du wahrscheinlich besser!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> TT hat diese Woche Verbot. Muss Wogen glätten sonst ist Ebbe in der heimischen Kiste!!! Soll aber lieb grüßen, alle.



Der hat aber gerade *was* gerochen....  



unocz schrieb:


> also der jens kann das auch ganz gut



Denke ich auch, guter Einstand!             _R-E-S-P-E-C-T_

_HOSSA!!!_



ohneworte schrieb:


> Geil ne!



Hier stinkt´s nach Eigenlob. 




Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp schöne Mädels
> 
> armer TT







Metrum schrieb:


> Habe nur Vitamalz und alte Nachos!



Willste lieber Wasser & Brot? 





Jungs, Rechner ist jetzt aus.

*Premium Rush* geschaut, jetzt läuft gerade *Ted* ....   

Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Bis dann Matze!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fahr doch lieber Fahrrad, das kannst Du wahrscheinlich besser!



Möglich 

Mein Kollege hat sich aber auch köstlich amüsiert...

Ich amüsier mich nun über die netten Mädels die ihr hier zeigt 


Die Letzte ist da aber nicht irgendwie zu gange oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh mach auch ma mitWir müssen ja alle den *TT* entlasten




Ihr seid die Besten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


_Nur Vornamen könnte ihr euch wohl nicht merken.... 

_


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der hat aber gerade *was* gerochen....
> 
> Du Trüffelschweinchen
> 
> ...



Nacht Ted!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr seid die Besten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Nur Vornamen könnte ihr euch wohl nicht merken....
> ...



Doch doch mein lieber TonnenTed


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

> Nur Vornamen könnte ihr euch wohl nicht merken....



Doch Marco nur TT is hier mittlerweile der Begriff, wenns um die Augenpflege geht




> Die Letzte ist da aber nicht irgendwie zu gange oder?



Unter Männerspielzeug im Fratzenbuch wurde versichert, dass die schnarcht


----------



## reddevil72 (8. Januar 2013)

Heute viel zu tun... Deshalb Morgen und N8!


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Gute Nacht seltener Gast!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2013)

N8


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2013)

So bin auch raus....


Zugabe:


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg. N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2013)

eigntl ist radsport ja jetzt tabu,
aber es wurde ja danach gefragt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NTHLHq0f3Q"]Garmin Edge 810 & 510 - Lasse die anderen dir folgen - YouTube[/nomedia]

gn8 jungs!


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2013)

Moooin


Huch die neuen sehen ja auch net schlecht aus. Ideales Werkzeug für Triebtäter


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

du doofer arsch! jetzt muss ich mir nen edge 510 kaufen! :/


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> du doofer arsch! jetzt muss ich mir nen edge 510 kaufen! :/





Moin Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

ja  das wird wieder net billig! aber das live tracking ist halt auch sehr geil! gerade bei marathins, kann dann mein dad live mit sehen, wo ich bin und merkt gleich, wasl ost ist, wenn ich ne studne net komme und auf ner abfahrt am stehen... flicken bin...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Ich bin ja auch am spekulieren auf einen Garmin. Damit scheiden die alten dann wohl aber aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

hmpf... sidn halt auch wieder 200-300 steine... damit!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, der 510  299,- und er 810  449,-!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

wo hast du die preise her? uvp, oder realer preis?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

UVP und Google hilft manchmal weiter! lieferbar offiziell ab Februar 2013 und ich denke das am Anfang de Preise noch einigermassen stabil sein werden. Zu Anfang ist ja oftmals die Nachfrage groesser als das Angebot.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

schlaumeier!  denskt das hab ich net gefunden... aber uvp und was man bezahlt divergiert schon


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

moin jungs...

hab mir gestern auch noch was gegönnt...

mal schaun wies dann wird in 4-5 wochen


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

tut mir leid sascha!! 

ich hoffe ja, dass in nächster zeit dann der preis für den 500 fällt und ich da vl günstig einen bekomme


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

neee, ich bin nerd! wenn dann mit live tracking! 

dann sitzt mein homer mit meinem nexus 7 am streckenrand und sieht genau, wie ich abkacke!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schlaumeier!  denskt das hab ich net gefunden... aber uvp und was man bezahlt divergiert schon



Dann frag doch nicht so blöd!


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

das haben die eltern meiner freundin in KiZa gemacht letztes jahr..
also zu hause am PC die zwischenzeiten verfolgt.
als ich dann im ziel war bekam meine freundin nach ein paar min - noch bevor ich mich irgendwie vom boden aufrichten konnte - ne SMS mit meiner platzierung und der frage was denn ab km 50 los war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs...
> 
> hab mir gestern auch noch was gegönnt...
> 
> mal schaun wies dann wird in 4-5 wochen



Moin Jens,

hast Du einen neuen Steelecht bestellt?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> hast Du einen neuen Steelecht bestellt?
> 
> ...


 

der ist schon letzte woche bestellt worden

jetzt gibts noch kleinere anpassungen wenns da ist...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das haben die eltern meiner freundin in KiZa gemacht letztes jahr..
> also zu hause am PC die zwischenzeiten verfolgt.
> als ich dann im ziel war bekam meine freundin nach ein paar min - noch bevor ich mich irgendwie vom boden aufrichten konnte - ne SMS mit meiner platzierung und der frage was denn ab km 50 los war



ja, der ergebnisservice ist bei manchen rennen echt super. aber mit dem live zeug von garmin sieht der homi gleich live puls usw mit, sprich er ist vol lauf dem laufenden. fidne ich irgendwie sehr cool  hat was von formel1 telematik


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

ja, das stimmt.
ist schon ne geile spielerei..


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Wird Zeit dass der o w Jens bald wieder arbeiten geht damit der hier  vormittags nicht rumstänkert!!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> der ist schon letzte woche bestellt worden
> 
> jetzt gibts noch kleinere anpassungen wenns da ist...



Also noch was gegönnt!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs!
> 
> Wird Zeit dass der o w Jens bald wieder arbeiten geht damit der hier  vormittags nicht rumstänkert!!!



28.01. Du Sack! 

Aber schön das ich auf dem Firmenlappi eine UMTS-Karte habe!

Moin Veikko!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Yeay. Gleich nach hause und dann ist Pisswetter. 
Vielleicht geh ich im hellen Laufen, damit ich nicht wieder in der schâ¬isse lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Von der Konsestenz her ist das Zeug auf den Trails zur Zeit nicht viel anders!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Stinkt aber nicht so!


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

mh. denke ich werde mich auch mal bald aus dem bett erheben und kochen


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mir gleich erstmal überlegen was es zu abend gibt.

Was gibts bei dir? Heiße Milf mit honig?


----------



## reddevil72 (9. Januar 2013)

Damit es nicht allzu selten wird...

Morgen!!!


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich muss mir gleich erstmal überlegen was es zu abend gibt.
> 
> Was gibts bei dir? Heiße Milf mit honig?



klingt gut. mal schauen was noch so da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Frischfleisch


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Gar nichts los hier!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Januar 2013)

hast recht echt komisch


----------



## Junior97 (9. Januar 2013)

Junior is auch da


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

hallo jan!


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich muss mir gleich erstmal überlegen was es zu abend gibt.
> 
> Was gibts bei dir? Heiße Milf mit honig?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> hallo jan!




sehn wir uns Sonntag ?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> sehn wir uns Sonntag ?



diesen sonntag hab ich fest eingeplant.
muss nur mal das winterbike flottmachen. wollte nicht mit der rennsemmel durch die pampa


----------



## Junior97 (9. Januar 2013)

ok welches nimmste den ?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Das Bergamont.
Schwarz/rot 

Meine Tufos sind gerade bei den Nachbarn angenommen worden.
Hoffentlich schraubt die mein Nachbar nichts Rad - ach der hat ja nur 26er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Gar keiner von den alten Männern da?
Du Marcel, wie funzt eigentlich die DT Gabel und welche ist es genau?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

bin ich auch gespannt...werde mich überraschen lassen...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gar keiner von den alten Männern da?
> Du Marcel, wie funzt eigentlich die DT Gabel und welche ist es genau?



Puh! Zähle also noch nicht zu den "Alten" 

Wurde ich vor 2 tagen hier schon mal gefragt?! 

Offiziell nicht auf der Seite von DT. Die Kombination XMM 29, SingleShot, Tapered mit Schnellspanner dürfte es so nicht geben.
Möglicherweise OEM.

Spricht GUT an, taucht beim Wiegetritt etwas ein (fahre ohne Lockout).
Rauscht nicht durch den Federweg aber nutzt diesen gut. 
Deutlich mehr "Sänfte" als meine Magura Durin 100SL.

Wirklich DUMM ist nur, dass der Zugstufenknopf oben an der Krone ist und ich den im Wiegetritt (Wettkampf) gerne mal mit dem Knie verstelle.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Puh! Zähle also noch nicht zu den "Alten"
> 
> Wurde ich vor 2 tagen hier schon mal gefragt?!
> 
> ...



Danke! Weshalb gibt es die offiziell nicht so? Wegen dem SingleShot in der Kombi oder was? An dem Bike was ich mir geholt habe ist auch die Gabel und auch mit Schnellspanner. Weiß nur nicht was fürn Shot.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

ich habe mir diese gegönnt...


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Welche diese... Jens? Diese?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke! Weshalb gibt es die offiziell nicht so? Wegen dem SingleShot in der Kombi oder was? An dem Bike was ich mir geholt habe ist auch die Gabel und auch mit Schnellspanner. Weiß nur nicht was fürn Shot.



Naja, entweder müsste meine Gabel Steckachse haben oder eben Carbonschaft.

Beides hat sie aber nicht. 
Sie ist einfach nicht auf der Seite von DT und bei der Suche in Onlineshops hab ich sie nicht gefunden.

Sowie die hier nur Tapered:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-29-weisz-single-shot-remote-neu-sonderpreis


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

jep diese man

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-29-weisz-single-shot-remote-neu-sonderpreis

scheizz internet...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep diese man
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-29-weisz-single-shot-remote-neu-sonderpreis
> 
> scheizz internet...



Teuer 

Haa ich kann demnÃ¤chst kostenlos von DSL 2k auf 16k umstellen 
Dann kann ich auch endlich in der Bude in der Galerie stÃ¶bern 


EDIT: doch gut 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als die gÃ¤ngigen onlineshops!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

jep zb hier...

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDetail.aspx?culture=es-ES&ig3=Horquillas+%2B+amortiguadores&ig2=DT+Swiss&ig1=DT+Swiss+29+Zoll+Gabeln&desc1=DT+Swiss+XMM100+29+Singleshot-Remote&ig3id=4&ig2id=174&ig1id=470&iid=12349&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0

und der preis in der schweiz willst erst gar ned wissen...

hier zb und der ist bei uns günstig...

http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/897/0/dt_swiss_29_zoll


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep zb hier...
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...4&ig1id=470&iid=12349&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0
> 
> und der preis in der schweiz willst erst gar ned wissen...



Naja, aber die Schweizer haben auch fett Kohle ohne Ende! 
Aber ich glaube meine ist dann auch tapered, Alu Schaft und Schnellspanner. Haste wohl doch kein Einzelstück Marcel. War Deine schon verbaut, weil du wegen dem Preis so gestaunt hast?


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Vorallem - wieso ist Schweizer Zeugs in der Schweiz so teuer?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, aber die Schweizer haben auch fett Kohle ohne Ende!
> Aber ich glaube meine ist dann auch tapered, Alu Schaft und Schnellspanner. Haste wohl doch kein EinzelstÃ¼ck Marcel. War Deine schon verbaut, weil du wegen dem Preis so gestaunt hast?



Ich hab 240â¬ fÃ¼r eine aus einem Neurad? bezahlt. Kam von einem HÃ¤ndler hab also GewÃ¤hrleistung.
Wurde so deklariert, aber es war keine Kralle drin und auch keine Spuren vom Expander. Musste dann extra los eine kaufen 

http://www.dtswiss.com/Forks/XMM-100-29

Komisch, Tapered nur mit Achse oder eben Carbon


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab 240 für eine aus einem Neurad? bezahlt. Kam von einem Händler hab also Gewährleistung.
> Wurde so deklariert, aber es war keine Kralle drin und auch keine Spuren vom Expander. Musste dann extra los eine kaufen
> 
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Forks/XMM-100-29
> ...



Na dann war es ja ein Schnapper! 
Hm, auf deren Seite war ich auch schon und habe das vor paar Tagen auch schon verwundert wahrgenommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht gibts die gabel auch nicht und ich habe es nur nicht festgestellt?!
Also ich fahre immer ohne Gabel?

Hat ja auch Vorteile: "Keine Gabel" - wiegt nichts und kann nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts die gabel auch nicht und ich habe es nur nicht festgestellt?!
> Also ich fahre immer ohne Gabel?




Würde zumindest Gewicht sparen!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

wenn du wüsstest was ne toblerone für den TT gekostet hat.Ups nicht verraten...

ich sach da nix mehr. Aber nur nur deswegen in die EU...ne nein danke. Wir sind ein einig volk von brüdern...


----------



## Junior97 (9. Januar 2013)

Wie macht ihr eure ESI Grips fest ? Einfach Hairspray oder kauft ihr so Kleber ?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

alles falsch. wenn du die noch mit kleber draufbringst bist du gut..

ich nehm stark verdünntes spühli oder besser nur mit wasser. Innen mit wasser besprühen und dann draufdamit. ist manchmal nen krampf aber geht und halten dann auch top...


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

naaabend,
komme gerade vom  griechen........
und bereue es !


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

hallooooooo matze

Ich bereue die 3 kilo, die ich über weihnachten zugenommen habe...bin nun 1 monat auf diät um dann wieder u 80kg zu sein...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend,
> komme gerade vom  griechen........
> und bereue es !


Ha, zu viel Ouzo oder was?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Januar 2013)

Danke Doc 
denke abgehen die dann garnicht mehr ohne ein Messer ne ? ;D


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallooooooo matze
> 
> Ich bereue die 3 kilo, die ich über weihnachten zugenommen habe...bin nun 1 monat auf diät um dann wieder u 80kg zu sein...



ja die 80 sind auch mein ziel.........
hänge gerade auf der 84 fest :/


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ha, zu viel Ouzo oder was?




hehe nene schön wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2013)

Ich muss auch wieder sub 80kg :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habe veruscht mich über Weihnachten wieder auf 70 zu kriegen aber leider bin ich nur auf 69 kg gekommen. hätte gerne mehr Reserven aber ich nehm nicht zu.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

ich pendel zwischen 61 und 62 kg 

und gleich pendel ich ins bett.. heute wieder leistungstest gehabt.. war anstrengend..


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2013)

Na dann pendel mal. wie groß bist du?


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2013)

naja. jetzt wo ich mal liege gehts eigntl.. vl surf ich doch noch n bisschen.

173,5m


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ha, zu viel Ouzo oder was?



Hallo Constantin,

lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört!

Wahrscheinlich gab es die fetteste Fleischplatte auf der Karte...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich muss auch wieder sub 80kg :/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ihr habt alle Sorgen, ich muss erst einmal sehen U90 zu erreichen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin,
> 
> lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört!
> 
> ...


A so...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle Sorgen, ich muss erst einmal sehen U90 zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Danke Doc
> denke abgehen die dann garnicht mehr ohne ein Messer ne ? ;D



Mache alle mit Wasser drauf, wie der Doc und runter mach ich die mit ner kleinen Spritze (gibts in jeder Apotheke oder beim Junkie um die Ecke) indem ich da ne Ladung Wasser drunter spritz. Gehen dann alle wie von allein ab. Rutschen auf nem Wasserfilm runter.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle Sorgen, ich muss erst einmal sehen U90 zu erreichen.




Juhuu alles Leute weit über 2,00 m hier!!! 
Ich bin nicht allein!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mache alle mit Wasser drauf, wie der Doc und runter mach ich die mit ner kleinen Spritze (gibts in jeder Apotheke oder beim Junkie um die Ecke) indem ich da ne Ladung Wasser drunter spritz. Gehen dann alle wie von allein ab. Rutschen auf nem Wasserfilm runter.



Zu wem Du auch immer Kontakte pflegst!


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mache alle mit Wasser drauf, wie der Doc und runter mach ich die mit ner kleinen Spritze (gibts in jeder Apotheke oder beim Junkie um die Ecke) indem ich da ne Ladung Wasser drunter spritz. Gehen dann alle wie von allein ab. Rutschen auf nem Wasserfilm runter.




 ja geil beim junkie um die ecke 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Juhuu alles Leute weit über 2,00 m hier!!!
> Ich bin nicht allein!!!!


Wie groß bist du?

Genau, Jens (ow) ist von der Körpergröße her bestens geeignet für Basketball...


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu wem Du auch immer Kontakte pflegst!




Ich hatte mal nen Imbiss - da muss ich ja nichts weiter zu sagen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> 
> Genau, Jens (ow) ist von der Körpergröße her bestens geeignet *als *Basketball...



So passt das!


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Imbiss - da muss ich ja nichts weiter zu sagen oder?




Schweige und geniesse !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> 
> Genau, Jens (ow) ist von der Körpergröße her bestens geeignet für Basketball...



Mit einem Trampolin ja!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Imbiss - da muss ich ja nichts weiter zu sagen oder?



Das nennt sich "Fettoase"!


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das nennt sich "Fettoase"!



Nenene! Gab nur ausgesuchte, gute Sachen aaaber keinen Alkohol!
Und ich war das einzige wo die Jungs Essen anschreiben konnten. Am 1. des Monats war der Umsatz dann immer gut weil sie bezahlen kamen. 
Dachte bis dahin das wären alles Alkis aber nein - die haben sich alles mögliche reingeworfen und gespritzt. Traurig das zu mit zu erleben wie sich junge Menschen so alles verderben. Und es waren auch einige dabei die eigentlich nicht blöd waren und sicherlich Potenzial hatten.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit einem Trampolin ja!


...der war gut


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

OK, anderer Name für Imbiss: Frittenpuff!


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nenene! Gab nur ausgesuchte, gute Sachen aaaber keinen Alkohol! Und ich war das einzige wo die Jungs Essen anschreiben konnten. Am 1. des Monats war der Umsatz dann immer gut weil sie bezahlen kamen.
> Dachte bis dahin das wären alles Alkis aber nein - die haben sich alles mögliche reingeworfen und gespritzt. Traurig das zu mit zu erleben wie sich junge Menschen so alles verderben. Und es waren auch einige dabei die eigentlich nicht blöd waren und sicherlich Potenzial hatten.



Glaube als Imbusmann und Kotzekocher ist man auch immer irgendwie Sozialarbeiter. Möchte ich nicht machen.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2013)

he veikko ist das dein laden???


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

Das war aber nicht in bs oder ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Nö, nicht mehr. Wenn du kein Eingeborener bist darfst du nicht dort hin wo es sich lohnt. Alles Mafia in den Rathäusern. Wir haben hier ne Menge Seen, Märkte und Events da wollte ich hin. Kannst du aber vergessen - ohne Vitamin B! 
Habe es dann wieder verkauft. Aber schön sah es aus - oder?

Nein, war hier in Markkleeberg.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Das hatte ich auch noch dazu. War schecklich zu fahren da bekam man Oberschenkel wie ein Bahnsprinter!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch noch dazu. War schecklich zu fahren da bekam man Oberschenkel wie ein Bahnsprinter!



Den hättest Du man zum trainieren behalten sollen!


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2013)

Sah richtig gut aus, schade dass das immer nur mit Beziehungen klappt.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist leider so - fast immer und überall.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

AUGENPFLEGE!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-vollgefedert-fahrrad-26´´/95239167-217-3825


----------



## unocz (9. Januar 2013)

Hahha das ist zuviel fuer mich...

Gn8 jungs 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Nacht Matze! Wäre aber bestimmt ein geiles Bike für dich. So zur Eisdiele?!
Da bekommst du jede rum!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2013)

Was ist das für ein Gerät?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen, Mädels.




Holy ist im Bett, da nutze ich doch die Gelegenheit....   


So´n ETWR-Kaltentzug macht dich mürbe im Kopf! Puuuh...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> AUGENPFLEGE!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-vollgefedert-fahrrad-26´´/95239167-217-3825



Zwei Rundungen hat es vorne ja auch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> AUGENPFLEGE!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-vollgefedert-fahrrad-26´´/95239167-217-3825



Das ist doch dein neuer Renner aus Wermelskirchen, oder?

650b, gleich erkannt !!  

- Wobei hier die 650 für mm und den Federweg stehen.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Mensch Marco - DU hier?! 
Naja, bei dem Federweg stimmen aber Länge der Stand- und Tauchrohre nicht so überein.
Wenn der Marcus früher DAS Bike gehabt hätte wäre er nicht nur der King im Viertel sondern in ganz HH gewesen.
Wo ist unser Marcus eigentlich? Packt der schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist doch dein neuer Renner aus Wermelskirchen, oder?
> 
> 650b, gleich erkannt !!
> 
> - Wobei hier die 650 für mm und den Federweg stehen.



Wo für Du nicht alles ein Auge hast, Respekt!


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo für Du nicht alles ein Auge hast, Respekt!




Naja, Meister der Diagnose!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Oooops, wie konnte ich das vergessen!


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2013)

Der will sich gar nicht mit uns unterhalten Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich vorm Rechner eingepennt oder die gute Holy V ist wieder aufgewacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2013)

Doch, doch.....  Habe nur Verkaufsgespräche geführt!



Und vielleicht ruft Jens gleich kurz an????????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der will sich gar nicht mit uns unterhalten Jens!



Du will nicht mit MIR reden....  


Telefonat ist rum. Wir haben alles geklärt und werden die Weltherrschaft demnächst an uns reißen....


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du will nicht mit MIR reden....
> 
> 
> Telefonat ist rum. Wir haben alles geklärt und werden die Weltherrschaft demnächst an uns reißen....



Ihr zwei Pfeifen?!  Na dann gute Nacht!!!
Geh jetzt auch langsam raus und du schleichst dich lieber langsam zurück ins Bett bevor Holy es merkt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2013)

Hast Recht!    5:15 Uhr aufstehen.....  


Gute Nacht!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2013)

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Moin! Schon wieder alles dunkel draußen!


----------



## BENDERR (10. Januar 2013)

moin
heute wird n langer Tag..
Uni von 8 - 20 voraussichtlich:/


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2013)

schaff was!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr zwei Pfeifen?!  Na dann gute Nacht!!!
> Geh jetzt auch langsam raus und du schleichst dich lieber langsam zurück ins Bett bevor Holy es merkt!



Du weißt doch, keine Zähne im Mund aber Halali Pfeifen! Obwohl bei Marco ja wohl keine vollständige Nase im Gesicht...

Ach ja,



Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2013)

boar! sche*** conti reifen! raceking wird net dicht, ok das kennt man ja...

auf dem crosser habe ich den cylco race getestet. mit milch wurde er net stabil dicht -> schlauch -> 2x platt in 2wochen! in die tonne! oder braucht jemand 2 stueck?

ich hab nunr 2 28x 33mm rara bestellt! da komtm milch rein und fertig!

kein bock morgens im dunkeln bei -xx grad auf dme weg zur arbeit nen schlauch wechseln zu muessen!


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Schon Feierabend Junior? Hier scheint jetzt sogar bissel die Sonne nach Jahren der Dunkelheit und es regnet mal nicht. Die Kette zieht schon Öl und gleich gehts raus.


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute schon seit 9Uhr Feierabend gehabt...restlichen Vorlesungen sind ausgefallen.........


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

Jap veikko aber bin noch unterwegs


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schon Feierabend Junior? Hier scheint jetzt sogar bissel die Sonne nach Jahren der Dunkelheit und es regnet mal nicht. Die Kette zieht schon Öl und gleich gehts raus.



Ihr habt's gut, ich komme gerade von der nächsten Matschtour zurück. Seit dem 27.12.2012 ward hier keine Sonne gesehen.


----------



## BENDERR (10. Januar 2013)

pff..ich war dieses Jahr erst einmal draussen Sport treiben. 
ansonsten alles auf der rolle/dem Ergometer gemacht :/


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2013)

So  hier hatten ja einige nach den Funtionen vom Edge gefragt...ich dachte ich schreib mal kurz nen paar Zeilen.

Vorneweg, das teil ist wirklich Problemlos, aber es meckert die ganze Zeit mit einem

Also man kann sich bis zu Fünf verschiedene Anzeigen anlegen mit jeweils mit bis zu 8Feldern auf denen mann dann ganz viel Sinnlosen Schnickschnack anzeigen lassen kann
Dat Teil kann man dann mit der Kostenlosen Garmin Software mit dem PC verbinden und dadrüber dann seine Daten eigeben (Gewicht, Alter Pulsbereiche usw).
Toll fand ich auch, dass man sich total einfach Trainingseinheiten erstellen und auf das Teil ladenkann.
Wenn mann dann Intervalle fahren möchte meldet sich das Teil dann jeweils 5 Sekunden vor Beginn  eines Intervalls mit einem akustischen Countdown

Man sollte aber unbedingt sichergehen, dass man die Software vorher auf seine Pulsbereiche angepasst hat, sonst meckert das Teil die ganze Zeit von wegen falscher Pulsbereich.
Grundsätzlich kann man Trainingsabschnitte mit allen Parametern anlegen:
Zum beispiel erst 15min Warmfahren in bereich so und so, dann Intervalle usw.

Geht natürlich auch mit Strecke, Leistung (Bei Wattkurbel usw)
Die Software erklärt sich im Prinzip von selbst.

Die Auswertung is auch Toll, man kann sich den Grafen beliebig einstellen (Nach Strecke, Zeit usw). Das Tolle ist, dass man sich dann auch einzelne Breieche (wenn man ein vorher erstelltes Training oder Runden gefahren ist) gesondert anzeigen lassen kann.

Hier mal die Auswertung von gestern Abend:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2013)

ach sei doch ruhig!


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Sascha - alles gut?!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2013)

Lass ihn, der schmollt gerade


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

der ärgert sich, dass er wieder veraltetes Zeug hat. Wenn das Ding dann aber auch nur macht was es will und ihn genauso wie sein Autokorrektur nervt ists vielleicht besser so für ihn.


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

So übel ist sein Navi aber gar nicht und vorallem er versteht es - grob!


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

Dachte er fährt nach der Sonne...


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Dachte er fährt nach der Sonne...



Nö, der muss oft früh raus und bei Bewölkung hat er sich wohl auch schon oft verfahren, sagt man.


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

stimmt wohl...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sascha - alles gut?!



Der will die Kohle für das Gerät nicht locker machen, ist aber heiß wie Frittenfett (Wortspiel für Veikko) auf die Kiste!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So übel ist sein Navi aber gar nicht und vorallem er versteht es - grob!





Und ich dachte immer Sascha fährt nach Höhenmessung (Sauerstoffgehalt in der Luft)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Was für ne Kiste Jens? Lass uns teilhaben. Oder reden wir hier wirklich vom Garmin?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2013)

Heute war das Laufen echt klasse.
Augenpflege! Hübscher Gegenverkehr -> irgendwann habn wir dann die Laufrichtung geändert


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

für den junior...weil der link ned funktioniert...











was ist heute los???das ding funktioniert ned richtig.


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

ja die Bilder sind nehmlich auch nicht da  und mein IBC stürzt heute verdammt oft ab -.-


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ja die Bilder sind nehmlich auch nicht da  und mein IBC stürzt heute verdammt oft ab -.-



Da bin ich ja beruhigt, meines spinnt nämlich auch.
Übrigens - wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich. Haben wir in der Schule gelernt!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was für ne Kiste Jens? Lass uns teilhaben. Oder reden wir hier wirklich vom Garmin?



Jepp, Garmin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2013)

Hab' heute von meiner Madame ein Trikot bekommen, das etwas luftig bei mir sitzt, obwohl es schon nur Größe S ist (Pearl Izumi). Sie findet es aber sooo schick und dass die Passform nicht 100%ig gegeben ist, scheint in dem Fall nebensächlich zu sein. Was mache ich da nur?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' heute von meiner Madame ein Trikot bekommen, das etwas luftig bei mir sitzt, obwohl es schon nur Größe S ist (Pearl Izumi). Sie findet es aber sooo schick und dass die Passform nicht 100%ig gegeben ist, scheint in dem Fall nebensächlich zu sein. Was mache ich da nur?



Moin Christian!

Da hilft es nur es am Anfang in ihrem Beisein ein paar mal anzuziehen und dann so langsam in der Ecke verschwinden zu lassen. Ansonsten könnte es ein paar Tage gestörte Kommunikation nach sich ziehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Christian, DIE Lösung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Christian, DIE Lösung:


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit, Jens. Das Teil kann ich nicht anziehen, die Passform ist echt für Unrümpfe kreiert. Die Farbe geht noch, auch wenn das Design stark auf die 90er zugeht. Obwohl das Orange zumindest zum F2000 passen würde. Ich muss es irgendwie umgetauscht bekommen...

Veikko, das mache ich momentan auch irgendwie. Aber um in das Trikot zu kommen, müsste ich meinen Kalorienumsatz verdoppeln  Und größer werden, denn lang ist es auch noch.


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' heute von meiner Madame ein Trikot bekommen, das etwas luftig bei mir sitzt, obwohl es schon nur Größe S ist (Pearl Izumi). Sie findet es aber sooo schick und dass die Passform nicht 100%ig gegeben ist, scheint in dem Fall nebensächlich zu sein. Was mache ich da nur?





AAAAAAAAch verdammt!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Wir sehen uns ja morgen noch.


EDIT: Zum Thema: Gibs mir.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2013)

Sag's doch bitte nicht so laut - ich habe heute auf Arbeit schon alles gegeben, dass das nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt.
Das Trikot wird auch dir nicht passen 
Ach ja: tun wir


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

zu groß? Da muss Pearl aber mal was an den Größen drehen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Ja dann:



Happy Birthday Christian!



Wie jung bist Du denn geworden?

Edit Ich hab's schon gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2013)

ALLES GUTE ZUM PURZELTAG


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Oh - Geburtstag?!
Dann von mir auch die besten Wünsche und vorallem Gesundheit!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> zu groß? Da muss Pearl aber mal was an den Größen drehen.



Wenn's geht, werde ich es gegen eins von Mavic oder so tauschen. Die wissen, die sportliche Kleidung geschnitten sein muss.
Bei dir wäre es von der Länge vll. in Ordnung, aber von der Weite nicht. Da unterscheiden wir uns auch nicht so sehr, glaube ich.


Danke (an alle)! Ich bin... zu alt geworden. Nein, eigentlich ist das schon in Ordnung so.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

So Jungs, ich bin dann aml weg zum 6-Tage-Rennen in Bremen.

http://www.sixdaysbremen.de/

@ Christian

Feier noch schön!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oh - Geburtstag?!
> Dann von mir auch die besten Wünsche und vorallem Gesundheit!


Oh, ja, die besten Wünsche zum B-day, Christian! 

...auf das es deinem Knie besser gehen wird


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @ Christian
> 
> Feier noch schön!



Danke! Nachher geht's dann mit Freunden weg und morgen dann nochmal mit einer anderen Truppe.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Oh, ja, die besten Wünsche zum B-day, Christian!
> 
> ...auf das es deinem Knie besser gehen wird



Danke!
Zum Zweiten: heute hatte ich das erste Mal Einlagen vom Orthopäden in den Schuhen. Mal schauen. Jetzt muss ich noch einen Akkupunktur-Termin machen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

aaaaaaaaalleeeeeeees gute Christian....schalalaaa partyyyyyyyy


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

für den junior
jetzt hats geklappt....


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich bin dann aml weg zum 6-Tage-Rennen in Bremen.
> 
> http://www.sixdaysbremen.de/
> 
> ...




Na hoffentlich dauert das wirklich 6 Tage!!!


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch ALLES GUTE Christian


Eben is mein XO Umwerfer angekommen. 145Gramm

Hab dann erstmal den nicht notwendigen Schutz von den Einstellschrauben abgemacht, nen Schraubentuning durchgezogen und den nicht benötigten Teil vom Doualpullhebel abgetrennt. Trotzdem noch 138grammGut die Schellenschraube is noch aus Stahl, die muss ich noch Ordern.
Aber schalten tut er gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte der wiegt nur 130g.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2013)

Alles gudde!

Und ja,... Der edge 510 ist schon Seeehr interessant... Mal sehen, was er wirklich kosten wird, wenn er raus kommt. 
Zum navigieren brauch ich nix. Bergauf immer die steilere Variante und bergab immer die schmalere, dann passt das meist 
Aber die live Telematik Funktionen... Seeehr intereessant ! Bin halt doch Vollblut Informatiker!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte der wiegt nur 130g.



Dachte ich auch. Der 3x10 mit Schelle oben anscheinend nicht

Gut ich muss noch die M5x35 Stahlschraube von der Schelle gegen Alu ersetzen, dann komme ich evlt auf 134-135. Aber nur mit vollen Aluschraubentuning und Feile

So ich setz mich jez auffe Rolle...


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Alles gudde!
> 
> Und ja,... Der edge 510 ist schon Seeehr interessant... Mal sehen, was er wirklich kosten wird, wenn er raus kommt.
> Zum navigieren brauch ich nix. Bergauf immer die steilere Variante und bergab immer die schmalere, dann passt das meist
> ...



R2 hat ne schon gelistet 287 ohne Brustgurt usw.

Für die Edge 500 hab ich 227 inklu Burst und den anderen Sensoren bezahlt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2013)

Hmmm mal abwarten,... Aber es juckt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich dauert das wirklich 6 Tage!!!



Fuer mich nur Heute Abend!ð

Gleich geht's los und das erste Rennen wird angeschossen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch. Der 3x10 mit Schelle oben anscheinend nicht
> 
> Gut ich muss noch die M5x35 Stahlschraube von der Schelle gegen Alu ersetzen, dann komme ich evlt auf 134-135. Aber nur mit vollen Aluschraubentuning und Feile
> 
> So ich setz mich jez auffe Rolle...



Rolleð


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm mal abwarten,... Aber es juckt!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Waschen Sascha, waschen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Waschen Sascha, waschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. Januar 2013)

Naaaabend

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute !!!!!
und Doc jetzt kann ich sehen


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Alles Gute !!!!!
> und Doc jetzt kann ich sehen


----------



## unocz (10. Januar 2013)

Alles gute auch von mir

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Alles Gute !!!!!
> und Doc jetzt kann ich sehen




Glückwunsch, dann macht dir das Forum sicherlich bald mehr Spaß.


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

anscheinend ist ibc echt am kaputt gehn  ich habe "jetzt kann ich die Satteltasche sehen " geschrieben !!! so zu meiner Verteidigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> anscheinend ist ibc echt am kaputt gehn  ich habe "jetzt kann ich die Satteltasche sehen " geschrieben !!! so zu meiner Verteidigung



Welche Satteltasche? Hab auch eine verbaut, ist echt praktisch.


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

Die der Doc fährt  die sieht so aus als ob sie hält und nicht wie andere hin und her schlägt  (ist ne Lezyne müssteste auf der letzten Seite finden )
welche fährst du denn ?


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

Hab sie jetzt auch gesehen. Sieht gut aus mit den Klettverschlüssen. Ich habe eine von Gaint die ich eigentlich nicht kaufen wwollte, weil sie ein Kunststoffbefestigungsmechanismus hat. Hatte Angst dass er kaputt geht oder nicht hält. Bei der dritten Tour mit Tasche hab ich mich gepackt und die Tasche war im Eimer. jetzt ist sie mit drei Kabelbindern befestigt und wackelt nicht mehr.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2013)

Nabend!


 @Christian

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.
Bleib gesund..!!
.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......


Heute kam ein weiteres großes Paket.


----------



## unocz (10. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit was drinn ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Junior97 (10. Januar 2013)

Nacht männers


----------



## unocz (10. Januar 2013)

Nacht jan

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## BENDERR (10. Januar 2013)

ohjeh. das war ein laaanger tag!
aber war auch ziemlich interessant.. durfte leute auf dem ergometer quälen und laktat messen 

@ christian

alles gute und feier schön


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Mit was drinn ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Abwarten,.Matthias.


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2013)

Na bestimmt das Fat-Bike bzw Teile dafür.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2013)

Nö!

Nacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2013)

Danke nochmal an alle. Teil eins der Feierlichkeiten ist abgeschlossen, heute Abend folgt der zweite Teil... 
Philipp, dass die Tasche bei einer Bodenprobe kaputtgegangen ist, hattest du so nicht erzählt


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Mit was drinn ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle. Teil eins der Feierlichkeiten ist abgeschlossen, heute Abend folgt der zweite Teil...
> Philipp, dass die Tasche bei einer Bodenprobe kaputtgegangen ist, hattest du so nicht erzählt



Oha, 24 Stunden dauervoll. Rrrrrrreeeeeeespeeeeckt!

Das mit so einer Tasche (Topeak) ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2013)

Morgen!!


Leider nur schlechte Pics...











Mit Steckachse gewogen:





Allen einen schönen Freitag...


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

Moin Marco und Rest!

Wolltest du den in schwarz oder war es ein Schnapper? 
Bin mal gespannt wie es fertig ausschaut und hätte dann mal per PN ne Übersicht was du eigentlich aktuell noch am Start hast. Blicke bei den Bikes dann so langsam nicht mehr durch.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

Moin schönes teil...ohne dämpfer???


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

ahhh ohne daenpfer... ich dachte schon die ksite ist leichter als mein epic  aber sehr geil.

daempfer? rp23 oder der hier!

ach ja... mooooorgen!!!


----------



## InoX (11. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle. Teil eins der Feierlichkeiten ist abgeschlossen, heute Abend folgt der zweite Teil...
> Philipp, dass die Tasche bei einer Bodenprobe kaputtgegangen ist, hattest du so nicht erzählt



Guten Morgen.

Ich hatte dir erzählt dass die Tasche bei dem Sturz kaputt gegangen ist bei dem ich die Delle in das Tomac gehauen habe. Auf dem Havelhöhenweg in einer Kehre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. Januar 2013)

moin!

marco das sind schlechte pix und so langsam glaube ich das das weder an der cam noch am forum liegt !!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich hatte dir erzählt dass die Tasche bei dem Sturz kaputt gegangen ist bei dem ich die Delle in das Tomac gehauen habe. Auf dem Havelhöhenweg in einer Kehre.



Ach, was weiß ich - manchmal ist mein Gedächtnis wie ein Sieb. Informationen gelangen ins sensorische Gedächtnis und dringen nicht einmal bis ins Kurzzeitgedächtnis vor


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2013)

Moin


Marco das is ja nen echt geiler Rahmen! Viel Spaß damit

Achja bitte schnell aufbaun


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> marco das sind schlechte pix und so langsam glaube ich das das weder an der cam noch am forum liegt !!!



Das Foto mit der Waage ist doch gut!


Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2013)

Moin nochmals...

Ich wollte den Schwarzen, weil der eloxiert und somit leichter ist. Und unempfindlicher.
Dieser hat auch die Starrachse hinten. -nicht auf dem Bild-

Dämpfer wird ein RP23, jawohl Sascha.
Aber erstmal wieder sparen.
Es kommen die 3T-Teile vom Zoulou ran, Roval LRS mit roten X-Kings, Reba  tapered vom Zoulou.
Denke das Inbred wird aber zuerst fertig gemacht.

Zu den Bildern, sag ich jetzt ohne Anwalt nix.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Foto mit der Waage ist doch gut!
> 
> 
> Moin!



Mittwoch gibt's dafür Haue....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

:





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mittwoch gibt's dafür Haue....


----------



## BENDERR (11. Januar 2013)

moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen!!
> 
> 
> Leider nur schlechte Pics...
> ...




Hör doch auf! Ist doch dein alter Jugendtraum


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

jap, das wird sehr nett!


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2013)

Hab mal ne FFrage an die leute die oft mit Pulsuhr oÄ fahren.

Meine ungefähren Pulswerte kann ich eigentlich auf gut abschätzen und das wurde mir auch eigentlich immer von den Pulsuhren bestätigt. Beim neuen Garmin wars beim erstenmal net anders. Nur gestern hatte ich das gefühl, dass das net ganz stimmen kann.

Hab dann den Brustgurt mal verschoben und es stellte sich raus, dass das verdammte Ding bei mir am Bauch sogar noch misst Hatte sonne Feuchtigkeitscreme dadrauf getan. Jetzt die frage: Tut ihr was auf den Gurt? Wenn ja was?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab mal ne FFrage an die leute die oft mit Pulsuhr oÄ fahren.
> 
> Meine ungefähren Pulswerte kann ich eigentlich auf gut abschätzen und das wurde mir auch eigentlich immer von den Pulsuhren bestätigt. Beim neuen Garmin wars beim erstenmal net anders. Nur gestern hatte ich das gefühl, dass das net ganz stimmen kann.
> 
> Hab dann den *Brustgut* mal verschoben und es stellte sich raus, dass das verdammte Ding bei mir am Bauch sogar noch misst Hatte sonne *Feuchtigkeitscreme* dadrauf getan. Jetzt die frage: Tut ihr was auf den Gurt? Wenn ja was?


Sowas gibt's? Goil


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2013)

Irgendwelche hilfreichen  vorschläge?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)

Ich tu gar nichts auf den Gurt. Schwitzen tu ich von alleine!
Hatte nur mal Probleme wenn ich durchs Baugebiet gefahren bin und die Uhr auf einmal 210bpm angezeigt hat.
Vorzugsweise neben großen Baumaschinen


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2013)

Das kenn ich auch. Hatte mal nen Sigma mit Funksensor...über 200km/h Berghoch sind schon geil

Dann werd ichs mal ohne die Creme probieren


----------



## BENDERR (11. Januar 2013)

also ich lass immer nur grad n bisschen Wasser drüber laufen. 
an der Uni benutzen wir EKG Gel/Creme bei den pulsuhren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2013)

Hier kam gerade noch ein Päckchen aus CH an. Dafür muss ich mich bei dem Absender persönlich noch bedanken. - Aber von z.H. aus, mit den grossen Tasten vor mir.    

Was drinne war?  Eine große Toblerone....   
Meld mich nachher mal persönlich.
Daaaaaanke


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

Machst du Assi Marco? Dachte du bist arbeiten und nicht zu Hause um Naschwerksendungen zu empfangen.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier kam gerade noch ein Päckchen aus CH an. Dafür muss ich mich bei dem Absender persönlich noch bedanken. - Aber von z.H. aus, mit den grossen Tasten vor mir.
> 
> Was drinne war? Eine große Toblerone....
> Meld mich nachher mal persönlich.
> Daaaaaanke


 

wenigstens bei dir hats mal geklappt...

Mike wartet immer noch auf seine sattelstütze, die beim zoll liegt...die assis

Ja marco, es gibt noch ne grössere, aber die hätte den finanziellen rahmen gesprengt...auch mit versenden

greets und lass/lasst es dir/euch schmecken...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2013)

Danke Jens. Meld mich später..

 @Veikko

Holy hat angerufen. Sie iat zu Hause.
Ich mobil im Netz...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

ihr werdet doch nicht!


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke Jens. Meld mich später..
> 
> @_Veikko_
> 
> ...



Ach ist doch schön wenn ihr noch miteinander redet! 
Hauptsache sie ist nicht alle wenn du heim kommst, die Toblerone.


----------



## InoX (11. Januar 2013)

Möchte auch ne originale schweizer Toblerone haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

ich glaub die ist echt sche*** zu verdauen


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Möchte auch ne originale schweizer Toblerone haben.



Auch ne ganz große damit du dann ins Trikot vom Christian passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht keine schlechte Idee. Aber er will sich ja lieber eins von Mavic holen. Das guck ich mir dann mal an weil ich die auch ziemlich verlockend finde. Wenn die Trikots nur halb so gut sind wie die Schuhe würde mir das schon reichen.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Auch ne ganz große damit du dann ins Trikot vom Christian passt?



Nicht schlecht die Idee!

Ich werde jetzt mal eine Runde Biken, schließlich regnet es mal nicht! Sonne gibt's aber trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

Ach Jens, bei uns ist blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein! 
Werde dann wohl auch noch ne Runde drehen bevor wir übers WE weg sind.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

Hei jungs, merkt euch mal die Letzte august woche vor...vielleciht wirds ja mal mit nem ausflug zu mir

Dann bekommt ihr alle ne feine toblerone...hab übrigens noch nichts gemerkt wegen der verdauung sascha...ansonsten gibts bier...


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei jungs, merkt euch mal die Letzte august woche vor...vielleciht wirds ja mal mit nem ausflug zu mir
> 
> Dann bekommt ihr alle ne feine toblerone...hab übrigens noch nichts gemerkt wegen der verdauung sascha...ansonsten gibts bier...




http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_7rE8Ln2v2Tg/TNxMPQZh3PI/AAAAAAAAAR8/RmcJ3fUR4Z4/s1600/DSC00744.JPG

Nicht das des dann so Endet


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

jep junior...das wäre dann die wirklich grosse toblerone. Gibts auch aber nur so bei tuuriläden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_7rE8Ln2v2Tg/TNxMPQZh3PI/AAAAAAAAAR8/RmcJ3fUR4Z4/s1600/DSC00744.JPG
> 
> Nicht das des dann so Endet




Sieht bissel aus wie Jan Ullrich, kein Wunder dass der immer zuviel auf den Rippen hatte wenn er sich die riesen Dinger reingezogen hat!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das guck ich mir dann mal an weil ich die auch ziemlich verlockend finde. Wenn die Trikots nur halb so gut sind wie die Schuhe würde mir das schon reichen.



Kannst du auch schon vorher - mein blaues Trikot ist von Mavic. Subjektiv sehr schöner Stoff und super Passform. Ich bin es allerdings bisher nur 1 Jahr gefahren, Aussagen über die Haltbarkeit kann ich also nicht treffen. Gab's mal für nicht allzu viel im Stadler. Mavic und Northwave sind bei den Trikots meine Favoriten. Den bei den Hosen gibt es in dem Segment nicht mehr (zumindest nicht in der Form und zu den Preisen) 



Metrum schrieb:


> Auch ne ganz große damit du dann ins Trikot vom Christian passt?



Meinst du, die Taschen sind proportional schlecht zum Rest geschnitten?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs...

Ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden, bei mir spielt mal wieder alles verrückt. Mir wurde am Anfang der Woche ein neuer Job in HH angeboten, eigentlich hatte ich diese Option schon zu den Akten gelegt aber dieser Job ist echt cool.
Was mach ich jetzt????? In HH bleiben und diesen Job machen oder den Schritt wagen und etwas neues im Taunus beginnen

Sonst bringt mir mein Kram richtig Spaß, die Diät lauft, das Bike wird regelmäßig bewegt und die Ladies stehen Schlange  

Wünsche einen schönen Feierabend!

Gruß Marcus

Ich mach mir jetzt einen Wein auf...


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2013)

Mensch Marcus, ist ja schön nochmal was von Dir zu hören!!!!
Hatte eigentlich schon alles aus weil wir übers WE weg sind, aber da die Frau des Hauses wieder nicht aus dem Knick kommt... 
Also ICH würde in der geilsten Stadt des Landes bleiben und wenn du den Job eh schon im Auge hattest und es sich jetzt doch noch in die Richtung wendet obwohl du es schon zu den Akten gelegt hattest würde ich dies als Zeichen deuten - zu bleiben.
Was willste denn auf dem Dorf? Da kann man mal Urlaub machen!!!

Beste Grüße aus der Tieflandsbucht....


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Moin Veikko

mein dicker Bauch denkt wohl auch so... Wünsche Dir ein schönes WE mit dem Weib!

Ich werde das WE nutzen und ganz tief in mich gehen

Gruß


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Dann mach dir keinen Stress und geniesse!
Wenn der neue Job passt und du sonst zufrieden bist, muss man nicht immer alles auf "teufelkommraus" verändern 


Ich hab heute meine Tufo XC4 29" bekommen. Ganz schön "fett".
Breiter und höher als ein RK in 2,2". Da geht dann ordentlich was 

Wenn der LRS fertig ist, wird das Rad ganze 650g leichter 

Hat jemand schon mal hier die HS1 Scheiben bestellt?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AVID-Bremssc...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2326513725

Die sind nämlich leicht und standfest. Sorgloser als der Leichtbau-Kram.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Januar 2013)

wenn ich welche bräuchte, dann würde ich die auch dort bestellen.
günstiger bekommst du sie im moment wohl nicht.

syntace vorbauten sind dort auch immer sehr günstig.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Augenpflege


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

Stell dir vor, du gehst in dich... Und keiner ist da! 

Wenn job und das umfeld passt, warum aendern? Never change a running system!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Das werde ich machen, Sascha... auf dem Bike habe ich den "freisten Kopp" und werde drüber sinnieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. Januar 2013)

nabend


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach Jens, bei uns ist blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein!
> Werde dann wohl auch noch ne Runde drehen bevor wir übers WE weg sind.



Hey Veikko,

bei uns fing es dann noch an zu schneien und nach einem kräftigen Schneeschauer als wir bereist eine gute Stunde unterwegs waren klarte es tatsächlich auf. Das erste mal in diesem Jahr dann blauen Himmel gesehen!

Nur hatte sich die untergehende Sonne hinter den letzten Wolken versteckt...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

interessantes angebot für die, die mit schnellspanner fahren...

hier gefunden:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10510

greets jenso


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei jungs, merkt euch mal die Letzte august woche vor...vielleciht wirds ja mal mit nem ausflug zu mir
> 
> Dann bekommt ihr alle ne feine toblerone...hab übrigens noch nichts gemerkt wegen der verdauung sascha...ansonsten gibts bier...



Urlaubssperre...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> Ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden, bei mir spielt mal wieder alles verrückt. Mir wurde am Anfang der Woche ein neuer Job in HH angeboten, eigentlich hatte ich diese Option schon zu den Akten gelegt aber dieser Job ist echt cool.
> Was mach ich jetzt????? In HH bleiben und diesen Job machen oder den Schritt wagen und etwas neues im Taunus beginnen
> ...



Moin Markus, 

schön von Dir zu hören!

Wenn das ein Job ist den Du gerne machen würdest würde ich Dir raten diesen anzunehmen und in HH zu bleiben.

Wievile Kilos hast Du denn jetzt insgesamt abgebaut?

Und natürlich Prost!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Augenpflege



Du bist so gut zu uns!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Urlaubssperre...




och nö jens...bei dir wirds wohl schwierig nen termin zu kriegen. Na dann komm ich halt dann nach friedrichshafen


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> och nö jens...bei dir wirds wohl schwierig nen termin zu kriegen. Na dann komm ich halt dann nach friedrichshafen



Das wäre in Ordnung, ich gebe dann auch einen aus!

Von Mitte Juli bis Ende November ist es bei mir halt immer ein wenig schwierig. So um den 3. Oktober ist dann immer was machbar.

Zur Not muss ich dann vielleicht mal im Juni/Juli ein paar Tage finden an denen ich in die Schweiz komme insofern Du das als Trailführer einrichten kannst.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

Denke da kann man sicher mal was einrichten jens

so, und jetzt ab auf die rolle. Muss mal meiner freudin zeigen wie man das richtig macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Markus,
> 
> schön von Dir zu hören!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jen*z*

Im Dezember habe ich es ein wenig schleifen lassen, aber seit dem 01.01. geht es wieder ab....

01.11.2012  122Kg 
11.01.2013  109Kg

Bin also im Soll, 5kg/Monat

Das Biken wird immer besser und ich bin guter Dinge!

Gruß

Die Bilder gefallen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2013)

Nabend.
Bin nur kurz hier....
Dann erst wieder, sobald Madame schläft..



Metrum schrieb:


> Ach ist doch schön wenn ihr noch miteinander redet!



Wir gewöhnen uns gerade daran..  



InoX schrieb:


> Möchte auch ne originale schweizer Toblerone haben.



Ich habe die Letzte. Aaaaaaaaaalles ausverkauft und vernascht! 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das werde ich machen, Sascha... auf dem Bike habe ich den "freisten Kopp" und werde drüber sinnieren



Du warst noch nicht hier, aber ich habe mich schon so an dich gewöhnt....  _*heulendvordieFüssewerf*

_

Wenn du ein Mädel wärst, würde ich jetzt das empfehlen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3FnZihYXVQ"]'Please Don't go' - live!' - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, du gehst in dich... Und keiner ist da!
> 
> Wenn job und das umfeld passt, warum aendern? Never change a running system!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Moin Sascha,

ich hab da  Heute mal was bestellt!

Grüße
Jens

Für Marco und Markus:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw"]Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo Jen*z*
> 
> 
> Im Dezember habe ich es ein wenig schleifen lassen, aber seit dem 01.01. geht es wieder ab....
> ...



Respekt, weiter so!

Ich hatte den Höchststand Neujahr wieder bei 99,8 (puh, die Hundert knapp verfehlt!). Letzter Stand vom 10.01. dann jetzt wieder bei 97,6 Kg.

Wenn meine Nina ab Mittwoch arbeiten muss geht das dann auch wieder  schneller mit der Gewichtsreduzierung!


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

Error 502 bad gateway


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

bin ich der einzige der das hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

junior97 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der das *hatte* ?



nö


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> nö



+1


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Error 502 bad gateway



Nee, hatte ich vor ner Viertelstunde auch ständig. Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich auch immer wieder die Meldung das der Server nicht erreichbar ist und ob ich die Anfrage noch einmal senden wolle!


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> nö



ich habs schon seit gestern  und grade wieder


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

hab ich auch schon den ganzen tag...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)

Das Forum spackt irgendwie ab


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Der Weltuntergang hat Verspätung!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

bestimmt die ersten Störsignale :S


----------



## unocz (11. Januar 2013)

junnnngle caaaaaaaamp juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111





ps. jens hast pn gekriegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

INDEPENDENCE DAY....





Schnell die Flasche leeren....


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

die rolle hat mich fedisch gemacht mensch...jetzt ab ins bett relaxen...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> junnnngle caaaaaaaamp juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Matze,

löppt hier auch im Kasten.

Habe ich bereits beantwortet!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2013)

so jungs bin mal wech...raubtierfütterung und dann ist kuscheln angesagt


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die rolle hat mich fedisch gemacht mensch...jetzt ab ins bett relaxen...



Peace...

kuscheln is toll!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so jungs bin mal wech...raubtierfütterung und dann ist kuscheln angesagt



Nach der Rolle sollte man das auch besser machen!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> kuscheln is toll!



Da ist was Wahres dran!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Januar 2013)

oh man. von halb 3 - halb 9 an der uni gewesen und leute getestet .. bin echt kaputt jetzt.
jetzt ess ich noch was und dann geh ich glaub direkt ins bett..morgen früh um 9 steht wieder erste hilfe kurs an


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da ist was Wahres dran!



Willst in Arm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Soll ich schnell zu Dir kommen?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Soll ich schnell zu Dir kommen?



Jaaaaa...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Dauert zwar pro Strecke nur gut eine Stunde, glaube aber das gibt hier vor Ort dann echt Mecker!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Weiber Ich nehme die Flasche Wein in Arm


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Ich gönne mir gerade noch ein Störtebecker Bernstein!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Januar 2013)

ich begebe mich jetzt ins bett. gn8 leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich begebe mich jetzt ins bett. gn8 leute!



Und Tschüß!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich begebe mich jetzt ins bett. gn8 leute!



Gute Nacht und angenehme Träume


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2013)

Nur noch Independence Day zu Ende gucken und dann auch ins Bett!


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Weiber Ich nehme die Flasche Wein in Arm



Oder du steigst mitm Rotwild ins Bett....


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Wie immer wenn der Welpenschützer außer Haus ist dreht der Junior auf!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch...

Mein Rotwild hängt an der Wand und und das ist auch gut so


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Du bist ja wohl auch zur Zeit in erster Linie auf dem Drössiger unterwegs.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Januar 2013)

Joh, das kann ich so richtig einsauen und ich habe viel Spaß mit der Möhre

Bei dem Rotwild macht mir ein Chainsuck sorgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sascha,
> 
> ich hab da  Heute mal was bestellt!
> 
> ...



Den neuen garmn? Berichtre, wenn du ihn hast. Ist ja noch net lieferbar, kann also noch sparen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Den neuen garmn? Berichtre, wenn du ihn hast. Ist ja noch net lieferbar, kann also noch sparen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Und zwar genau den hier als Bundle:





Habe ich Heute telefonisch bei einem Bikedealer in Minden bestellt. Hat er beim Anruf direkt über den Web-Shop bei Garmin geordert wo eine Verfügbarkeit für KW 2 angezeigt werden würde.

Ich lasse mich da mal überraschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, wenn dann wird es der 510er. Riesen display und Karte brauch ich net. Ich will nur GPS, Bluetooth und live Telematik 

Aber Berichte!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2013)

Als Bundle kostet der ofiziell noch mal â¬ 50,- mehr. Ich will ihn auch in erster Linie wegen dem Live-Telematik, allerdings aus anderen GrÃ¼nden als Du.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Soll dich deine fraunueberwachen können? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

So aehnlich! zu allererst möchte ich an den ganzen Bikes nur noch mit einem Gerät unterwegs sein. Aber das Live-Tracking finde ich aus folgendem Grund eine Funktion der Sicherheit.

Ich bin doch im September Unfreiwillig vom Bike über den Lenker abgestiegen. Da ich sehr oft alleine mit dem Bike unterwegs bin wäre das im In so einem Fall auf den mehreren Hektar großen Waldflächen ganz praktisch um mich dann schneller zu orten insofern ich da warum auch immer liegen bleiben sollte.

Das gibt vor allem ihr immer besorgter Person ein sichereres Gefühl.


Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2013)

moin

Schnee Schnee soweit das Auge reicht, mal schauen ob das heute was mit fahren wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Darum habe ich Google latitude an und meine Frau und mein das den link dazu. Aber mit dem garmin wäre das noch besser. Wenn ich mich dann mal mit puls 45 ne halbe Stunde im Feld nicht bewege,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Darum habe ich Google latitude an und meine Frau und mein das den link dazu. Aber mit dem gar in wäre das noch besser. Wenn ich mich dann mal mit puls 45 ne halbe Stunde im Feld nicht bewege,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Genau das ist der Punkt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Ach ja,... Braucht jemand noch 2x conti cyclo race faltbar

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2013)

moin!
schickes gerät Jens. dann können wir bald ja mal überprüfen ob du wirklich so mit dem Bild unterwegs bist wie du es vorgibst zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> schickes gerät Jens. dann können wir bald ja mal überprüfen ob du wirklich so mit dem Bild unterwegs bist wie du es vorgibst zu sein



Moin Benjamin,

Das ist weder eine Waage noch eine Kamera!

Ach ja, 12. Tag des Jahres und die Sonne scheint! Da ist es mir auch völlig egal das es dabei saukalt ist!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja,... Braucht jemand noch 2x conti cyclo race faltbar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Eigentlich schon ja. Kann bei Siffwetter nur besser sein als der Ritchey Semislick.
Tubulars will ich eigentlich nicht immer fahren.


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute!

Gestern bin ich da Univega mal Probegeafahren. Hatte eigentlich Regerationstach, aber ne Stunde hab ich mich dann locker Ruffgesetzt.

Naja also die Hope Bremsen sind schonmal echt geil, super zu dosieren...Avid kann einpackenNur bei ganz langsamer fahrt neigen die KCNC scheiben etwas zum rubbeln. Also Marcel: Lieber Alligator Aries oder so nehmen, die sind Homogenert.

Sonst geht das Teil irgendwie noch net so wie ich will. Hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass das Teil noch nicht so den Vorwärtsdrang hat.
Liegt aber denke ich noch etwas am Setup. Hab noch den -17° Vorbau drin, den ich damals im Poison hatte. Das Steuerrohr vom Univega is aber kürzer. Hab erstmal 1cm Spacer druntergesetzt. Hoffe mal das es besser wird. Aber ich denke nen neuer Vorbau wird noch fällig


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Ich werd sicherheitshalber wieder die HS1 Scheiben nehmen. Die paar Gramm sind mir die Sorglosigkeit wert.

Vorbau und Sattelpos muss man eben bei jedem neuen Rad abstimmen. Das wird schon noch


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

Joa ich denke(hoffe) auch. Mit Sag hatte ich dann dank -17° Vorbau ne Sattelüberhöhung von 15-16 Cm
Beim Rennrad sinds 12 die passen mir super. Ich denke mal, dass es daran liegt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Hs1 sind auch gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa ich denke(hoffe) auch. Mit Sag hatte ich dann dank -17° Vorbau ne Sattelüberhöhung von 15-16 Cm
> Beim Rennrad sinds 12 die passen mir super. Ich denke mal, dass es daran liegt



Verrückt!

So ein paar cm sind ja okay, aber zweistellig


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

Hatte immer zweistellige Überhöhungen...Wobei die 15-16 jez extrem waren... Die 12 am Rennrad sind schön kompfortabel. Hab aber auch laaaange arme.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Affe


----------



## unocz (12. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Hatte ich früher auch immer. ,mit dem 29er bissle weniger. Das krankstenwar am bahnt an dem für 4000m. Das waren locker 20cm. Da hab ich mir knapp 5minuten auf dem zeitfahrlenker so ab artig in den Brustkorb getreten... Aber EA ging und hat für deutschen Vizemeister bei den blinden (Pilot) gereicht. War auch das erste mal 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Jetzt kommen gleich erstmal die Haare ab!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen gleich erstmal die Haare ab!



Im Gesicht oder aufm Kopp?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Nur aufm Kopp


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

Auf den Zähnen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

So viel laber ich hier doch auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (12. Januar 2013)

Damit war eher Zahnbelag gemeint

Damit account von meinem Vater benutzt sry leute^^


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2013)

moin

gerade zurück von 2h schneeschuhlaufen. Der winter ist bei uns auch wieder eingekehrt. Geil wars...

Nachher zum kollegen in den shop einkaufen gehen und die seele beruhigen

grüsse aus der verschneiten schweiz...


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

Hier isses alles jez richtig durchgefroren und taut auch nimmer an. Werd dann gleich nochma ne Runde mitm Univega drehn und die neue Abstimmung testen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2013)

so mal 3h im Wald gewesen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Moin miteinander!

Matzes´ ironisches Posting wegen meiner Bilder hat mich nicht in Ruhe gelassen und ich habe gestern die Anleitung meiner Cam mal gelesen, bzw. überflogen.
Wahnsinn, auf den ersten Testbildern erkennt man inzwischen worum es in dem Bild geht. Glaube ich werde Berufsfotograf.  

Tja, und nachdem gestern hier nix ging, habe ich *Jungle Camp* geschaut. Das ist ein MUSS! 




Hat jemand mal was von* Cihan *gehört?????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so mal 3h im Wald gewesen



Igitt, die Räder sehen so klein aus!? 







Ist das echt Schnee auf Usedom oder auch eine Fototapete?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2013)

japp viel schnee und es lief gut dein Fat-Bike wolltest du mir ja nicht geben


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Ich hüpf nun auch erstmal aufs rad


----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Benjamin,
> 
> Das ist weder eine Waage noch eine Kamera!
> 
> Ach ja, 12. Tag des Jahres und die Sonne scheint! Da ist es mir auch völlig egal das es dabei saukalt ist!



BIKE!! 
ich meinte natürlich "mit dem Bike unterwegs" .. scheiss handy  

bei uns hats auch wieder geschneit.. so n mist!
werd daher den nachmittag auf der rolle verbringen.
draußen kann man bei dem wetter ja nicht vernünftig trainieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Januar 2013)

vorgezogenes b-day geschenk von meiner frau !!! normalerweise ist es ja männersache einen neuen vorbau zu schenken


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Ahhh knapp 3,5h bei UK die 0grad,... Aber trocken und zum teil sogar sonnig 
Morgen das ganze nochmal... Bin gespannt auf Leistungstest am Mittwoch...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> vorgezogenes b-day geschenk von meiner frau !!! normalerweise ist es ja männersache einen *neuen vorbau zu schenken *






Dann reden wir aber von _Extralarge_...    preislich und hoffentlich auch visuell!?  


Wann haste denn Geburtstag?? Verrate hier auch nix..  


Achso:
Schöner (Bike-)Vorbau, Matthias!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ahhh knapp 3,5h bei UK die 0grad,... Aber trocken und zum teil sogar sonnig
> Morgen das ganze nochmal... Bin gespannt auf Leistungstest am Mittwoch...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Servus Sascha!

Lust auf eine Schutzblech-Diskussion..??


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Sascha!
> 
> Lust auf eine Schutzblech-Diskussion..??



Oh nein 

2h Stunden draußen gewesen. Richtig schön bei Sonne und wenig Pulverschnee. Bis auf die Südhänge noch alles gefroren mit gutem Grip!

Aber wie bekomme ich den gefrorenen Schmodder von der Kiste?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Marcel!

Sag mal, was ist aus dem Steuersatz geworden? Passt der nun?
Gibt ja ZS55 und ZS56 eben gesehen. Beide für unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel!
> 
> Sag mal, was ist aus dem Steuersatz geworden? Passt der nun?
> Gibt ja ZS55 und ZS56 eben gesehen. Beide fÃ¼r unten.



Hab immer noch keinen Ersatz bestellt. Aber ZS55 ist Tapered Scott. Diesen "Standard" hat wohl auch Fuji verwendet. Innendurchmesser Unten ist bei mir 54.9mm.

BlÃ¶derweise kostet die untere Schale von Hope schon 37â¬.
Ich werde aber in den sauren Apfel beissen (mÃ¼ssen). Das olle Ding das noch verbaut ist rostet nÃ¤mlich


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel!
> 
> Sag mal, was ist aus dem Steuersatz geworden? Passt der nun?
> Gibt ja ZS55 und ZS56 eben gesehen. Beide für unten.



Moin Marco,

ich hab jetzt die schwarze SID XX WC im 29er Univega 2013. D.h. hier liegt eine weiße Manitou Tower rum.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Sascha!
> 
> Lust auf eine Schutzblech-Diskussion..??



Ganz ehrlich, ich fahre im Winter bei patschnassen Verhältnissen auch mit dem X-Blade hinten rum. Nasse Sitzpolster bei Kälte sind mir dann echt zuwider.

Wenn es nur schlammige Trails sind ist mir das dann wieder echt schnuppe!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Asphalt ist halt schlimm wenn er nass ist. Oder man nimmt nicht jede Pfütze und Matschloch mit. Bei ganz miesem Wetter fahre ich auch nur max 2h und dann überlebe ich mal ein nasses Sitzpolster.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich fahre von zu Hause ein Stückchen Straße zum Wald. Das macht echt Spaß wenn man nach 50 Metern Fahrt schon das Polster richtig nass hat und selber noch nicht mal annähernd warmgefahren ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Auch sehr gut ist feuchte Wiese


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre von zu Hause ein Stückchen Strasse zum Wald. Das macht echt Spass wenn man nach 50 Metern Fahrt schon das Polster richtig nass hat und selber noch nicht mal annähernd warmgefahren ist.



Im deinem Alter darfst Du ein Schutzblech benutzen...

Ach ja, Moin ihr Bagaluten!

TV Tipp für heute

22:00 BR:  Soul Kitchen - Sehr cooler Film mit Moritz Bleibtreu

23:40 NDR: Die lange Sesamstraßen-Nacht - Kult mit Ernie und Bert

Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab immer noch keinen Ersatz bestellt. Aber ZS55 ist Tapered Scott. Diesen "Standard" hat wohl auch Fuji verwendet. Innendurchmesser Unten ist bei mir 54.9mm.
> 
> BlÃ¶derweise kostet die untere Schale von Hope schon 37â¬.
> Ich werde aber in den sauren Apfel beissen (mÃ¼ssen). Das olle Ding das noch verbaut ist rostet nÃ¤mlich



Der S-Satz von mir hatte 56mm, oder?


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

So bin gerade von meiner Runde wiedergekommen.

Jez passt das Setup vom Univega


Aber irgendwie scheine ich mit einem Fluch oder so belegt worden zu sein. Plötzlich is mein Schalthebel einfach so abgefallenIch guck: Gewinde im Ar***. Warum sich das aber zu Hause einfach so hat festschrauben lassen weiß ich net


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> ich hab jetzt die schwarze SID XX WC im 29er Univega 2013. D.h. hier liegt eine weiße Manitou Tower rum.
> 
> ...



Servus Jens!

Jo, so hatte ich das gebucht!!      - Die und noch ein weiterer Artikel kommen ja hoffentlich am Mi zu mir!?
Freue mich schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Nein, nicht nur auf die Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Januar 2013)

Alles ne Frage des Sattels! 

Mit meinem S-Works Toupé gibt's kein nasses Sitzpolster. Den kleinen Lederfetzen den Specialized Polster schimpft, kann man auch imprägnieren. Hilft alles natürlich nicht gegen nen nassen Arsch.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der S-Satz von mir hate 56mm, oder?



Richtig, Standard eigentlich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich fahre im Winter bei patschnassen Verhältnissen auch mit dem X-Blade hinten rum. Nasse Sitzpolster bei Kälte sind mir dann echt zuwider.
> 
> Wenn es nur schlammige Trails sind ist mir das dann wieder echt schnuppe!





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Asphalt ist halt schlimm wenn er nass ist. Oder man nimmt nicht jede Pfütze und Matschloch mit. Bei ganz miesem Wetter fahre ich auch nur max 2h und dann überlebe ich mal ein nasses Sitzpolster.





ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre von zu Hause ein Stückchen Strasse zum Wald. Das macht echt Spass wenn man nach 50 Metern Fahrt schon das Polster richtig nass hat und selber noch nicht mal annähernd warmgefahren ist.





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auch sehr gut ist feuchte Wiese



*Es ging um die 29er Galerie ! 
*

Da hat singlestoph zu Sascha "nopeng" gesacht! 
Dabei sind wir beide ja nicht böse - nur emotional! Gell Sascha!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Richtig, Standard eigentlich



Vielleicht suche ich so einen..!?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht suche ich so einen..!?



Was suchst du?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was suchst du?



So´n 56er


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Im deinem Alter darfst Du ein Schutzblech benutzen...
> 
> Ach ja, Moin ihr Bagaluten!
> 
> ...



Ne, ich guck´heute wieder Assi-TV. Dschungel und so´n Zeugs...  



maddda schrieb:


> So bin gerade von meiner Runde wiedergekommen.
> 
> Jez passt das Setup vom Univega
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So´n 56er



Du hast ihn doch erst verkauft 
Warum tust du so etwas? 


Die untere Schale muss ich nun aber aufheben, wenn zum Sommer noch ein Carbon 29er kommt. Nancy Yu?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Ach,... Ich bin dA entspannt. Darf jeder gerne mal mit mir an ne Startlinie stehen. Dann sehen wir, wovon man mehr hat: style und 2wochen krank oder ugly und fit!

Sooo Auflauf ist im Ofen. Jetzt ein guines auf!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

>


[/QUOTE]
Egal wer sich hier im Forum in Voodoo übt: Bitte aufhören das Funktioniert


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2013)

ist das eine anspielung an mich sascha???

Ich stand schonmal an der startlinie mit dir in riva.

Hab dann im ersten anstieg nur nen weissen blitz gesehen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach,... Ich bin dA entspannt. Darf jeder gerne mal mit mir an ne Startlinie stehen. Dann sehen wir, wovon man mehr hat: style und 2wochen krank oder ugly und fit!
> 
> Sooo Auflauf ist im Ofen. Jetzt ein guines auf!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Das Schutzblech wirkt wie´n Spoiler und gibt doch Anpressdruck auf´s Hinterrad. 

Bei uns gibt´s Pizza-Taxi und ein Weinchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach,... Ich bin dA entspannt. Darf jeder gerne mal mit mir an ne Startlinie stehen. Dann sehen wir, wovon man mehr hat: style und 2wochen krank oder ugly und fit!
> 
> Sooo Auflauf ist im Ofen. Jetzt ein guines auf!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich war seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr krank/erkältet. Ich fahre bei jedem erdenklichen Shitwetter. Vielleicht 2-3 Mal Schutzblech beim Crosser gehabt.

Passt also 

Bin dann mal Reifen kitten. 29" MTB hat ja ne breite Klebefläche, kann also dauern. 
Falls ich mich in den nächsten Stunden nicht melde bin ich festgeklebt


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> TV Tipp für heute
> 
> 22:00 BR:  Soul Kitchen - Sehr cooler Film mit Moritz Bleibtreu



gerade nen trailer geguckt. den muss ich sehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du hast ihn doch erst verkauft
> Warum tust du so etwas?
> 
> 
> Die untere Schale muss ich nun aber aufheben, wenn zum Sommer noch ein Carbon 29er kommt. Nancy Yu?!




Da hatte ich das Spearfish schon aufgegeben.
Quark, war´n Spaß.  - Ich werde auch nur eine untere Schale ordern. CaneCreek oder Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ist das eine anspielung an mich sascha???
> 
> Ich stand schonmal an der startlinie mit dir in riva.
> 
> Hab dann im ersten anstieg nur nen weissen blitz gesehen



Ist euer Leistungsniveau so unterschiedlich?
Hätte dich ebenso pfeilschnell eingeordnet, Jens...

Ok, die Marcels´ und Benjamin sind ja auch so Heizer!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

mich kotzt es halt an, wenn ich weis: >4h training und schon nach 5minuten nass und kalt.
aber im rennen gibts keine entschuldigung!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist euer Leistungsniveau so unterschiedlich?
> Hätte dich ebenso pfeilschnell eingeordnet, Jens...
> 
> Ok, die Marcels´ und Benjamin sind ja auch so Heizer!



Marco, das war vor 3 jahren??? weiss nicht mehr so genau. Riva marathon.

Da war auch meine kondi auch gerade ned so gut. hatte das nen unfall vorher...schulterblatt gebrochen. Bin da fast ohne training rangegangen.

Man sollte mich ned unterschätzen...alpstadt habe ich letztes jahr bei widerlichen verhältnissen mit genau 4h absolviert.

für das erste mal in albstadt ned so schlecht und von ganz hinten gestartet.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So bin gerade von meiner Runde wiedergekommen.
> 
> Jez passt das Setup vom Univega
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen ist bocksteif, oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich das Spearfish schon aufgegeben.
> Quark, war´n Spaß.  - Ich werde auch nur eine untere Schale ordern. CaneCreek oder Hope.



Hast du ja auch richtig Glück gehabt noch eins bekommen zu haben, oder wie war das?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Jens!
> 
> Jo, so hatte ich das gebucht!!      - Die und noch ein weiterer Artikel kommen ja hoffentlich am Mi zu mir!?
> Freue mich schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Nein, nicht nur auf die Teile.



Passt schon, Frauchen hat ein wenig gemurrt aber das Vorhaben abgesegnet (wenn das nicht geschehen wäre hätte ich mich trotzdem auf den Weg gemacht).

Hier das Ergebnis mit schwarzer SID und den neuen Reifen:




Die Tower ist erstaunlich leicht, das Bike ist nach dem Umbau auf die XX World Cup nur ca. 200 Gramm leichter geworden.

Gesamtgewicht so wie es da steht (den HR-Schnellspanner habe ich auch noch auf einen vorrätigen Tune getauscht) jetzt bei ca. 10,25 Kg.

Und was Neues habe ich mir Heute auch gegönnt nachdem die alten so langsam ihren Dienst versagen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mich kotzt es halt an, wenn ich weis: >4h training und schon nach 5minuten nass und kalt.
> aber im rennen gibts keine entschuldigung!



So lange trainiere ich nicht oft. In letzter Zeit fahre ich aber auch oft mit so einer Adidas-Shorts. Der Stoff fühlt sich an wie Segeltuch.
Da gibts auch nicht so schnell einen nassen Hintern und es zieht nicht im Schritt und wenigstens die Oberschenkel bleiben trocken.

Ist für mich eine stylische adäquate Lösung.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du hast ihn doch erst verkauft
> Warum tust du so etwas?
> 
> 
> Die untere Schale muss ich nun aber aufheben, wenn zum Sommer noch ein Carbon 29er kommt. Nancy Yu?!



Oder eine Alternative in schwarz/rot/weiß.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Schwarz/rot/weiß?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Egal wer sich hier im Forum in Voodoo übt: Bitte aufhören das Funktioniert[/QUOTE]

Nene, der hat nichts mit Voodoo zu tun und kann eigentlich nur Löffelchenstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich war seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr krank/erkältet. Ich fahre bei jedem erdenklichen Shitwetter. Vielleicht 2-3 Mal Schutzblech beim Crosser gehabt.
> 
> Passt also
> 
> ...



Du willst doch nur den Kleber schnüffeln und Dich wegen des anschließenden Zustands schon mal abmelden!


----------



## unocz (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dann reden wir aber von _Extralarge_...    preislich und hoffentlich auch visuell!?
> 
> 
> Wann haste denn Geburtstag?? Verrate hier auch nix..
> ...





hehe 
naja da ich die komplette nächste woche auf ner messe in münchen bin konnten wir das leider nicht anders managen  ausserdem musste ich ihn jetzt schon gleich anbauen...............


thx


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur den Kleber schnüffeln und Dich wegen des anschließenden Zustands schon mal abmelden!



Stimmt, das Conti-Kit ist total geil


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schwarz/rot/weiß?



Wirkt der Kleber schon oder hast Du Alzheimer?


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2013)

> ohneworte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Egal wer sich hier im Forum in Voodoo übt: Bitte aufhören das Funktioniert
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Diese Bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wirkt der Kleber schon oder hast Du Alzheimer?



Du meinst das Univega in 29"?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Na geht doch!


----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So lange trainiere ich nicht oft. In letzter Zeit fahre ich aber auch oft mit so einer Adidas-Shorts. Der Stoff fühlt sich an wie Segeltuch.
> Da gibts auch nicht so schnell einen nassen Hintern und es zieht nicht im Schritt und wenigstens die Oberschenkel bleiben trocken.
> 
> Ist für mich eine stylische adäquate Lösung.



das mach ich auch öfters im winter.
gibt ausserdem noch nen zusätzlichen trainingseffekt wegen mehr luftwiderstand 

aber heute hatte ich ABSOLUT keine lust mit dem rad vor die tür zu gehn.. 1,5h rolle warn genug für heute.
aber muss mal sehn, dass ich langsam wieder mein training auf die reihe bekomme. diese ganzen tests an der uni werfen mich leider schwer zurück und die konkurenz ist fleißig am trainieren :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hast du ja auch richtig Glück gehabt noch eins bekommen zu haben, oder wie war das?



Jup! Glaube L und andere Größe waren schon bei Cosmic Sports (Imprteur) ausverkauft.
Live ist er so hübsch! Vielleicht wird hier und da das Dekor noch entfernt....!? Mal sehen.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Passt schon, Frauchen hat ein wenig gemurrt aber das Vorhaben abgesegnet (wenn das nicht geschehen wäre hätte ich mich trotzdem auf den Weg gemacht).
> 
> Hier das Ergebnis mit schwarzer SID und den neuen Reifen:



Gefällt mir gut! Sehr gut! 

Ich werde ggf. Mo und Di bissl länger arbeiten und am Mi früher gehen.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Oder eine Alternative in schwarz/rot/weiß.



Ich weiß ja nicht....  Ähnlich der Jamaica-King-Kombi!?



unocz schrieb:


> hehe
> naja da ich die komplette nächste woche auf ner messe in münchen bin konnten wir das leider nicht anders managen  ausserdem musste ich ihn jetzt schon gleich anbauen...............
> 
> 
> thx



Och Matze, wann den genau nächste Woche?  Sollen wir dir jeden Tag gratulieren? - Das sprengt den Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Ne schwört hab ich beim biken oft an, aber RR finde ich das doof.

Ich fahre halt auch fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit und wenn EA da piiiest... Licht hab ich eh dran,...

Soll morgen entspannte 4h locker mit dem SS crosser,... Aber wer immer langsdisatanz fahren will und finale solo,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Och Matze, wann den genau nächste Woche?  Sollen wir dir jeden Tag gratulieren? - Das sprengt den Fred.



am 15ten


----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2013)

das stimmt, aufm rennrad ist das nix.
aber bevor ich im winter bei regen aufs rennrad steige fahr ich lieber 3h rolle


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Ne rolle mag ich gar net, dann lieber 4h regen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na geht doch!



Gibts dazu noch irgendwelche Infos?

Einzeln zu haben?




			
				BENDERR schrieb:
			
		

> das mach ich auch öfters im winter.
> gibt ausserdem noch nen zusätzlichen trainingseffekt wegen mehr luftwiderstand
> 
> aber heute hatte ich ABSOLUT keine lust mit dem rad vor die tür zu gehn.. 1,5h rolle warn genug für heute.
> aber muss mal sehn, dass ich langsam wieder mein training auf die reihe  bekomme. diese ganzen tests an der uni werfen mich leider schwer zurück  und die konkurenz ist fleißig am trainieren :/




Genau Fumic-Style 

Beim Warmfahren vorm CX sehr angenehm gewesen. An der Startlinie sind mir dann die Klötze eingefroren


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2013)

Swiss bike bin ich mit baggies gefahren. Die ersten 100m das Feld angeführt. Komisch, vor dem Regenbogen Trikot zu fahren,... Aber das hatte such dann auch bald.
Musste susi auch kurz das rad halten... Der stand nämlich direkt neben mir.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Sehr gut!



Und das könnte wahrscheinlich noch recht einfach auf unter 10 kommen. Die Sattel und Sattelstützenkombi wiegt an dem Bike 562 Gramm. Die wird noch mit anderer Stütze auf meinen Lieblingssattel (Speedy) getauscht und ich habe noch ein Paar XTR-Pedalen liegen die ich gegen die 540er wohl tauschen werde.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne rolle mag ich gar net, dann lieber 4h regen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gibts dazu noch irgendwelche Infos?
> 
> Einzeln zu haben?



Habe wegen Urlaubs noch keine neuen Infos.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> am 15ten



Keine Sorge Matthias, ich behalte einen Geburtstag schön für mich...  


BTW:
Könntest mal wieder eine schönes _Simplon on tour_- Bild posten oder fährst du z.ZT. nicht?


----------



## unocz (12. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Matthias, ich behalte einen Geburtstag schön für mich...
> 
> 
> BTW:
> Könntest mal wieder eine schönes _Simplon on tour_- Bild posten oder fährst du z.ZT. nicht?




naja bei sauwetter fahr ich nicht... sondern geh zum spinning..........ich hab nichts dagegen von schlechtem wetter beim biken überrascht zu werden aber im schlechten losfahren das lass ich sein........


ps. diesen winter noch keine erkältung, das soll so bleiben 


achja nächste foto kommt erst wenn die in kürze geplanten veränderungen abgeschlossen sind


----------



## Junior97 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson morgen is Arschabfrieren angesagt  -2°C und 52km


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ps. diesen winter noch keine erkältung, das soll so bleiben



Ich auch noch nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Crimson morgen is Arschabfrieren angesagt  -2°C und 52km



Wie erkenne ich dich?


----------



## Junior97 (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich dich?



Zoulou Cooma  und ASC 09 Dortmund Trikot mit Jan hinten drauf stehen  Du ?

Bei schlag den Raab machen die ja die schönen Fahrradschläuche kapott


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Rote Softshell, Baggy und Omis handgestrickte Wollsocken 
Bärtchen ist auch wieder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (12. Januar 2013)

okay Fotos gibts dann später


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Zoulou Cooma  und ASC 09 Dortmund Trikot mit Jan hinten drauf stehen  Du ?
> 
> Bei schlag den Raab machen die ja die schönen Fahrradschläuche kapott



Vor allen Dingen haben die Deppen das auch noch Fahrradreifen genannt. Und dann war das Material bei Raab auch noch von etwas minderer Qualität...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Endlich mal mit der Bemaßung meines Getriebes fertig.
Jetzt nur noch eine Stückliste anfertigen und berechnen ob der ganze Kram auch hält.
Wenn nicht hab ich ein Problem (es sollte alles halten, wir konstruieren im Moment nur Pi*Auge. So ein Getriebe würde den 3. WK überleben  )


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Ruhig hier heute Abend.

Meine HR Elixir 5 ist gerade gestorben. Vorhin noch 2h im Gelände gewesen und dann die Karre in die Garage gestellt. Vor ein paar Minuten reingeholt, ziehe am Bremshebel -> Druckpunkt lässt nach und die Suppe fließt aus dem Hebel


----------



## Junior97 (12. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht einfach ne Dichtung hin ? Nimmst du dann morgen das bgm ??


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Muss ich morgen mit dem Fuji fahren. Ohne HR Bremse fahre ich nicht  

Dürfte diese große schwarze Membran um den Kolben (rechts) gewesen sein:


----------



## Junior97 (12. Januar 2013)

Oder du kaufst dir ne günstige neue


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Ein Kollege dürfte noch eine Elixir CR haben.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Kollege dürfte noch eine Elixir CR haben.



Ich glaub ich hab noch eine Elixir 1, müßtest Dir vorher nur hier abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Vor was?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vor was?



Vor dem Rennen!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube ich hab echt zu viel Kleber geschnüffelt!
Welches Rennen denn?

EDIT: Innenleben scheint okay zu sein. Habs nämlich mal auseinandergebaut - war nur ziemlich siffig. Aber weder die Dichtungen noch der Kolben sehen beschädigt aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2013)

da gehts hin: http://breitensport.rad-net.de/brei.../6.-muensterland-rctf-2.-wwbt-2012;38996.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

@Marcel (Crimson)

Schnapper:

http://r2-bike.com/cyclepassion-kalender-2013


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2013)

hat er schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Nabend Kai


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Schaut ihr gerade "Schlag den Raab"?

Und da ich morgen um 14:00 Uhr zum Kindpinkeln lassen muss und vorher noch Biken will bin ich jetzt gleich raus, N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Ne, bin im www. Es läuft das Erste nebenbei...


Gute Nacht


----------



## unocz (13. Januar 2013)

moin moin,

geil sonntag morgen und jeden moment holt mich mein chef ab :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Morgen... Mein kleiner brabbelt: mama papa baer wauwau mama papa... 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## unocz (13. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen... Mein kleiner brabbelt: Mama papa baer wauwau mama papa...
> 
> Fum haendi gschiggt. Kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.





nice !


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen... Mein kleiner brabbelt: mama papa baer wauwau mama papa...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Fahrrrrrad fehlt noch 

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Zu seinem Laufrad sagt er aktuell noch "brumbrum". Aber bei den rara für meinen crosser wusste er das die fürs "brumbrum" sind.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2013)

moin

ja ja das gebrabbel der kleinen ist schon putzig.

heut gehts noch aufs bike. Mittag zurück und relaxen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Ja aufs rad soll ich auch noch. 10uhr abfahrt., 4h ga1.... Knapp unter 0grad. Kein Bock!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Januar 2013)

moin,

so gerade beim Frühstück

Sonne, blauer Himmel und bestimmt kalt und wieder neu Schnee...
mal schauen wo man radln kann


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2013)

MOin

ICh setzt mich gleich auch aufs Radl...Vaddi kommt mit sein RR ausprobieren


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Erst einmal frühstücken und dann bei Sonnenschein und -1 Grad Biken! Anschließend zum frischgebackenen Papa (seit gestern 15:30 Uhr) um zu gratulieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2013)

phuaaaaaa mein kopp ist eingefroren udn das trotz ner kappe
und erst die ugenpartie...

Bei uns nass, kalt und nebel. weiter oben denke ich mal schönes wetter aber bis dahin hab ichs ned geschaft. Zu viel schnee bei uns...

Trotzdem fast 2h unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Januar 2013)

so fast 3h unterwegs....schön wars




und es hätte fast noch nasse Füße gegeben


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

so viel Schnee hat es bei uns nicht. Sonne scheint allerdings auch nicht mehr und es sind so ca. -1 Grad Celsius.





Mehr als gut 2 Stunden waren allerdings nicht drin da ich gleich zum Biertrinken abgeholt werde.


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2013)

Sieht ja fast so aus wie hier. Wir haben auch ne schöne Runde gedreht

Sagt mal von euch will nicht zufällig jemand zwei 160er Hope Floating scheiben loswerden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Bei mir war es die erste Stunde im Schneetreiben und dann noch gute 2,5h ohne Schnee mit nur kalt.... Morgen Ruhetag Öle!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs, 

hier haben wir kaum Schnee aber viiel Sonne Ich war gerade 3 Std auf Tour, leider habe ich mich einmal ganz schön gemault und dabei ist mein Garmin verloren gegangen... Irgendwie war der Aufprall wohl doch heftiger und mir ist der Verlust erst 10 min später aufgefallen, an der Unfallstelle zurück war von dem Navi nichts mehr zu sehen

Hab das Ding sowieso nie richtig verstanden...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2013)

In Werne wars auch kühl, geschneit hats zwischendurch auch. Den Junior hab ich auch noch kurz getroffen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> hier haben wir kaum Schnee aber viiel Sonne Ich war gerade 3 Std auf Tour, leider habe ich mich einmal ganz schön gemault und dabei ist mein Garmin verloren gegangen... Irgendwie war der Aufprall wohl doch heftiger und mir ist der Verlust erst 10 min später aufgefallen, an der Unfallstelle zurück war von dem Navi nichts mehr zu sehen
> 
> Hab das Ding sowieso nie richtig verstanden...!



Net im ernst???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Doch....


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Napp! Aber wie merkt man das erst nach 10min? Ich schau, wenn sowas im training passiert immer erstmal, ob alles da ist und alles noch richtig funktioniert.
Im rennen muss es schneller gehen, aber im training,....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2013)

Is doch AA sowasWar ein 800 oder?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Hab das Ding sowieso nie richtig verstanden...!



Moin Marcus,

Das liegt am Alter!ð




Wieso erst 10 Minuten spÃ¤ter? War der Sturz so heftig?

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Januar 2013)

Jens bist du nicht bei der Pinkelparty`????


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich habe auch geschaut, aber irgendwie habe ich alles gerichtet und gecheckt... Nur leider habe ich das Navi übersehen. Evtl liegt es auch daran, dass ich das Gerät nicht immer dabei habe und es auf der Tour eigentlich nicht gebraucht hätte! 

War zum Glück "nur" ein älteres Vista HCx, ist trotzdem ärgerlich... aber  typisch für mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2013)

Toll! Ich hab kein Rad flott für morgen ohne zu schrauben.
Beim Bergamont die Bremse futsch und beim ausladen des Fuji hab ich bemerkt, dass eine Speiche am Gewinde gerissen ist (schon das 2. Mal) 
Und das bei einem LRS der aus dem Speci Stumpi Expert Carbon kommt...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Jens bist du nicht bei der Pinkelparty`????



Smartphone macht's möglich. Jetzt gerade aber wieder zu Hause, hab auch nur 2 Kaffee und 2 Bier konsumiert.

Jetzt wird erst mal am "alten" Race 29er von XX-Trigger auf XX-Twister umgebaut.


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Napp! Aber wie merkt man das erst nach 10min? Ich schau, wenn sowas im training passiert immer erstmal, ob alles da ist und alles noch richtig funktioniert.
> Im rennen muss es schneller gehen, aber im training,....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Vielleicht stürzt Marcus einfach nicht so oft wie Du und daher fehlt ihm die Routine im ordnen der Gegebenheiten? 

Moin Jungs!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll! Ich hab kein Rad flott für morgen ohne zu schrauben.
> Beim Bergamont die Bremse futsch und beim ausladen des Fuji hab ich bemerkt, dass eine Speiche am Gewinde gerissen ist (schon das 2. Mal)
> Und das bei einem LRS der aus dem Speci Stumpi Expert Carbon kommt...



Bergamont 26 Zoll und das Fuji 29er?


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Ach Jungs, ihr wisst doch wie das ist... Mann fährt cool durch die Gegend und legt sich auf den Arsch. Alles guckt und man selber denkt sich nur:

"Oh wie peinlich... Ganz schnell wieder aufs Bike und weg! Evtl hat es keiner gesehen!" 

Das man da etwas liegen lässt, kann doch mal passieren..


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Wer hat denn zugeguckt? Die Eichhörnchen?


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Nääää, die Damen vom Straßenstrich...


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

Haste wieder den Bunny Hop auf den Bürgersteig versucht?
Du sollst doch immer die abgesenkten Bordkanten an den Ausfahrten nehmen Marcus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Smartphone macht's möglich. Jetzt gerade aber wieder zu Hause, hab auch nur 2 Kaffee und 2 Bier konsumiert.
> 
> Jetzt wird erst mal am "alten" Race 29er von XX-Trigger auf XX-Twister umgebaut.



Was machst du mit den triggern?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Na Veikko, wieder tu hus?

Beim nächsten mal werde ich auf deinen Rat hören, versprochen


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

Ja wieder da. Aber nun ist der Tag auch rum. 
Aber die Tage soll es ja kalt und trocken bleiben, da geht dann wieder was.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

So mag ich das Wetter auch lieber. Wünsche eine entspannte Woche


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bergamont 26 Zoll und das Fuji 29er?



Jenau!


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> So mag ich das Wetter auch lieber. Wünsche eine entspannte Woche



Ich dir auch!


----------



## cpprelude (13. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute, habe ich hier die lezten par Tage was verpasst?
Marcus entscheide dich mal für ein Benutzerbild , hast ja alle par Tage ein neues.


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Leute, habe ich hier die lezten par Tage was verpasst?
> Marcus entscheide dich mal für ein Benutzerbild , hast ja alle par Tage ein neues.




Bist du neu hier? Stell dich erstmal vor!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2013)

heute mit weitsicht unterwegs...





normal siehts so aus...cihan weiss wo das ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Genau... Dazu bitte Bilder der Freundin und von _fertigen_ Bikes.

Moin Cihan

Neues/altes Bild, nur für Dich


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau... Dazu bitte Bilder der Freundin und von _fertigen_ Bikes.
> 
> Moin Cihan
> 
> Neues/altes Bild, nur für Dich




die freundin ziehts bei dem wetter lieber vor aufs spinningbike zu gehen...


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die freundin ziehts bei dem wetter lieber vor aufs spinningbike zu gehen...



Moin Jens, 

da kann ich sie gut verstehen. Aber eigentlich galt mein Post Cihan bzw. Veikko

Gruß in die Berge


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2013)

ah okayo...


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

Mich stresst eben der Handball!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nääää, die Damen vom Straßenstrich...



Die nehmen mit Sicherheit Schweigegeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Haste wieder den Bunny Hop auf den Bürgersteig versucht?
> Du sollst doch immer die abgesenkten Bordkanten an den Ausfahrten nehmen Marcus!!!



Hui, der Veikko ist wieder zurück!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was machst du mit den triggern?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Da hab ich mir noch keinen Kopp gemacht.


----------



## cpprelude (13. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bist du neu hier? Stell dich erstmal vor!


 
Da ist man ein par Tage nicht hier und schon gerät man in vergessenheit .



onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute mit weitsicht unterwegs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte erst du meinst das ich weiß wo das erste Bild gemacht wurde , aber weiß ist es auf dem Bild das stimmt .



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau... Dazu bitte Bilder der Freundin und von _fertigen_ Bikes.
> 
> Moin Cihan
> 
> Neues/altes Bild, nur für Dich


 
Danke, das Bild gefiel mir auch am bessten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2013)

Solltest du sie verkaufen wollen. Meldest dich... Brauch über kurz ode lang mal einen 10fach trigger... Eilt aber net.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Nabend die Herren....





Bin nur halb anwesend......  Tatort-Time.


----------



## Junior97 (13. Januar 2013)

Abend  Crimson war ja doch nicht so kalt  bin am Ende noch kurze Hose gefahren  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächste Woche wieder 

Jan


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Marco,

hier auch!

grübel nicht wieder ewig wegen der Auflösung!


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2013)

Nabend. Bin glaub ich der einzige hier der Sonntags noch arbeiten musste

Nachm Radfahren stand erst lernen und dann 100erte Briefe eintüten aufm Programm


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Armer Junge, willste aufn Arm?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nachm Radfahren stand erst lernen und dann 100erte Briefe eintüten aufm Programm



das mit den briefen dauert natürlich sehr lange, wenn man vorher erst alle durchliest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2013)

Eine Runde mitleid würde mir schon reichen


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Januar 2013)

Moin Kai, 

hast du dir Soul Kitchen angesehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2013)

habe ich. war gut.

ich mag die schauspieler. da kommen eigentlich immer annehmbare filme bei raus.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Januar 2013)

ach, mach dir nix draus.. ich hab eben auch was für meine studie/hausarbeit gemacht


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> das mit den briefen dauert natürlich sehr lange, wenn man vorher erst alle durchliest.



Respekt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> hier auch!
> 
> grübel nicht wieder ewig wegen der Auflösung!




SchaiZZ Folge heute...   

Matze und ich guggen nachher wieder Dschungel Camp.. Da geht´s RICHTIG ab!  
Oder Matze??

Grüße auch in die Tieflandsbucht und zu den s-pitzen S-teinen...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> SchaiZZ Folge heute...
> 
> Matze und ich guggen nachher wieder Dschungel Camp.. Da geht´s RICHTIG ab!
> Oder Matze??
> ...



Hier löppt dat inner Kiste och mol wedder!

Wie redest Du eigentlich von der Wohnregion Maik's, Cihan's und Markus'?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Tieflandsbucht = Veikko.


So schreibt er selbst immer....


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Äh, so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

Moin Marco und Jens (mit dem Geographiewissen einer Frau)!
Tatort war Gagge aber wer Dschungeldings guckt dem trau ich alles zu!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

In Sachsen bin ich nicht ganz so firm...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Matze und ich guggen nachher wieder Dschungel Camp.. Da geht´s RICHTIG ab!
> Oder Matze??



Jetzt geht's los!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2013)

Nacht Männers!


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In Sachsen bin ich nicht ganz so firm...




Die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht ist Altmoränenland und gleichzeitig der südlichste Teil des Norddeutschen Tieflands. Die Landschaft ist im Wesentlichen eine Ebene mit nur geringen Erhebungen, wie den Hohburger Bergen, unterbrochen durch die großen Flusstäler von Saale, Weißer Elster, Mulde und Pleiße.
 Die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht entstand im Tertiär. Als sich das Erzgebirge und das Vogtland erhoben, bildete sich als Ausgleichsbewegung ein Becken, in dem sich Verwitterungsmaterial der Gebirge ablagerte. Durch Moorbildung und wechselnde Überflutungen lagerte sich auch organisches Material in diesem Becken ab, das wiederum von Sedimenten überlagert wurde. Aus diesen Ablagerungen bildete sich Braunkohle, die mit Schichten aus Sand und Löss überdeckt ist.[1]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's los!







Metrum schrieb:


> Die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht ist Altmoränenland und gleichzeitig der südlichste Teil des Norddeutschen Tieflands. Die Landschaft ist im Wesentlichen eine Ebene mit nur geringen Erhebungen, wie den Hohburger Bergen, unterbrochen durch die großen Flusstäler von Saale, Weißer Elster, Mulde und Pleiße.
> Die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht entstand im Tertiär. Als sich das Erzgebirge und das Vogtland erhoben, bildete sich als Ausgleichsbewegung ein Becken, in dem sich Verwitterungsmaterial der Gebirge ablagerte. Durch Moorbildung und wechselnde Überflutungen lagerte sich auch organisches Material in diesem Becken ab, das wiederum von Sedimenten überlagert wurde. Aus diesen Ablagerungen bildete sich Braunkohle, die mit Schichten aus Sand und Löss überdeckt ist.[1]



Och Mensch, viel zu spät für so´n Zeugs.....  





Ähm, fährt hier jemand eine Adapterlösung von BB330/PF30 auf HT-Kurbel??
Jens, du nicht sogar am Epic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht ist Altmoränenland und gleichzeitig der südlichste Teil des Norddeutschen Tieflands. Die Landschaft ist im Wesentlichen eine Ebene mit nur geringen Erhebungen, wie den Hohburger Bergen, unterbrochen durch die großen Flusstäler von Saale, Weißer Elster, Mulde und Pleiße.
> Die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht entstand im Tertiär. Als sich das Erzgebirge und das Vogtland erhoben, bildete sich als Ausgleichsbewegung ein Becken, in dem sich Verwitterungsmaterial der Gebirge ablagerte. Durch Moorbildung und wechselnde Überflutungen lagerte sich auch organisches Material in diesem Becken ab, das wiederum von Sedimenten überlagert wurde. Aus diesen Ablagerungen bildete sich Braunkohle, die mit Schichten aus Sand und Löss überdeckt ist.[1]



Hatte ich über Google auch schon gefunden! Aber der Marco hatte mich mit den spitzen Steinen auf die falsche Fährte gelockt.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Och Mensch, viel zu spät für so´n Zeugs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sram X.0 gibbet als PF30!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2013)

die kurbeln für bb30 und pf30 sind identisch, nur die innenlager sind anders.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hatte ich über Google auch schon gefunden! Aber der Marco hatte mich mit den s*----*pitzen S*----*teinen auf die falsche Fährte gelockt.


Hab´s mal verbessert..



ohneworte schrieb:


> Sram X.0 gibbet als PF30!



Jo, greif mal einem nackten Mann in die Tasche...
Schön ist´se ja. 

Wollte erst die XTR umbauen auf 2fach und das Reset Racing pf24 verwenden...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2013)

meine sram s2210 hat mich 180â¬ incl. versand gekostet. neu!

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=41_968_970&products_id=2517


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die kurbeln für bb30 und pf30 sind identisch, nur die innenlager sind anders.



Marco fragte aber nach Adapterlösung für Shimpanski!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Die Kurbel habe ich schon gesehen, aber falsche Abstufung und ich bräuchte ein PF30-Lager.
Das Blau würde ich cleanen..


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hab hier nur ein BB30 Keramiklager rumliegen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Paast nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

War klar, will ich aber noch zusammen mit der Originalkurbel aus dem Evo verhökern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2013)

Welche Kurbel war da nochmal drinne? - Achja, 1fach...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2013)

Rischtisch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

Es gibt einen adapter pf3p auf bsa. Da kannst du einfach dein shimanolager reinschrauben. Billig plaste, aber als uebergang ist es ok. Eins hab ich noch daheim 
Aber bb3p ist toll und fuer x0/sram22xx gibt es spider mit standart 3fach lochkreis 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Januar 2013)

Moin.

 @Sascha
Ggf. würde ich mich deswegen mal melden. Noch eilt es nicht so ganz. Mir fehlen noch diverse Schaltungssachen und Bremsen....

VG


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

ja, wenn die kohle aktuell bissle duenn ist, wuerde ich halt den adapter nehmen und eine vorhandene ht2/gpx kurbel reinhauen. wenn du wieder budged hats wuerde ich aber auf ne x0 umsteigen. meld dich einfach.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2013)

moin

heut gehts ins ticino zum arbeiten. Ne ganze woche dort unten und das ohne bike...

lauftraining st dann angesagt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

DAS ist hart... aber ich freu mich auch ueber den ruhetag heute. die letzten 2 einheiten waren net soo nett. morgen dann ne lockere runde und am mittwoche dann die standpaucke in der sportuni... aber sollte besser sein, als letztes jahr


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

moin! 
was peilste so an am Mittwoch? 450W  fertig fahren und 500W anfangen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

hmmm wuede die 500 gerne mal wieder fertig fahren. bin auch schon weit in die 550 rein gefahren, aber nicht im januar. da fehlen noch die intervalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

oh, sehr gut! 
von den zahlen kann ich nur traeumen bei meinem koerpergewicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

bin mit +/- 80kg ja auch fett!  aber das wichtige ist ja watt/kilo an der schwelle


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

das ist richtig, aber > 6W/kg ist schon krass auch ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

ja... relevanter ist >4w/kg an der schwelle 
mal sehen, wie weit es am mittwoch geht... und ich hab jan och bissle zeit bis april. bin zuversichtlich


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Ich geh gleich erstmal ne schnelle Runde im Schnee crossen nach der >3h Einheit gestern.


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2013)

Moin


Werd gleich erstmal ne Runde ins Studio gehen. Dann hoffen, dass sich das Schneechaos nicht schon in Wupptertal niedergeschlagen hat und ich zur Uni komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Moin!



Bei mir geht's auch noch mit dem Bike in den Schnee.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

boar ich till gleich! in der 29er gallerie fraegt einer nach ner guten klingel... dann komme nschlaue tips wie hope nabe und ein air horn... ich psote aus pass den link zur supernova polizei lampe/horn ... udn werde vom don geloescht! sag mal gehts noch?!?!?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Januar 2013)

moin,

Sascha ich glaube die mögen dich NICHT

so nun nochmal auf Rad...heute ist frieren angesagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

ja,... und wenn das so weiter geht, koennen die jungs mich mal am schinken schlotzen (wie man in baden so schoen sagt)


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Januar 2013)

Hat sich heute ja gelohnt. Bei ~30km/h mitm Crosser auf einer Eisplatte angebremst und direkt geflogen. Normalerweise bin ich da noch schneller ab mit dem CX bin ich da nicht so sicher.
Schön über den Schotter und Schnee gerutscht. Nach 500m der Blick aufs Knie: Lecker da gucken ja Hautfetzen aus dem Beinling. Kurz angehalten und gefühlt - zum Glück nur etwas roter Schnee und Saft der direkt gefroren ist.
Jetzt zuhause ist mein linkes Bein überall dick und verkratzt und am Knie fehlt doch etwas Haut + ein paar Schnitte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

arg... haesslich... BILDER! (scherz)


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Januar 2013)

So heftig wie die Bilder die Marco gepostet hat isses nicht 
War ja auch schon duschen und sieht wieder halbwegs manierlich aus!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,... und wenn das so weiter geht, koennen die jungs mich mal am schinken schlotzen (wie man in baden so schoen sagt)



Das letzte könnte man auch mit "Ceep Cool" bezeichnen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

schoen sauber gebuerstet? meien frau hat mir dabei mal zugesehen, als ich kiesel aus dem knie gebuerstet habe... die ist schier durchgedreht


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs! Bin eben rein, nach zwei Stunden auf dem Bike wurde es doch langsam kalt an Zehen und Finger.

Aber Sascha - dabei bist du doch schon soooo ruhig geworden im Vergleich zu früher! 
Hatte dass mit der Klingel auch schon gelesen. 
Schutzbleche, Klingeln, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre nachher ohne HR-Blech, schneit ja anstelle von Regen.

Und ne Klingel hab ich nur am Trekkingrad...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So heftig wie die Bilder die Marco gepostet hat isses nicht
> War ja auch schon duschen und sieht wieder halbwegs manierlich aus!



Schlimmer als das Bärtchen kann es auch nicht aussehen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

klingel brauch ICH net... hier @ work bin ich nur als LAUTspeaker bekannt


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schlimmer als das Bärtchen kann es auch nicht aussehen!



Richtig 

Mutti sagt: Halt das zu ich kann da gar nicht hingucken


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Bei euch schneit es Jens?
Bei uns liegen nur noch paar Krümel aber wenigstens hat dank Frost der Matsch ein Ende.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> klingel brauch ICH net... hier @ work bin ich nur als LAUTspeaker bekannt



Der Trekker soll ja StVZO-konform sein!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei euch schneit es Jens?
> Bei uns liegen nur noch paar Krümel aber wenigstens hat dank Frost der Matsch ein Ende.



Wir haben jetzt ca. 2cm und Frost seit Freitag. Freitag gab es noch das ein oder andere Loch wo der Schlamm beim Durchfahren hochkommt. Gestern war in der Hinsicht eigentlich gar nichts mehr.

Wobei sich die Kälte in Grenzen hält, Nachts bis -4 und Tagsüber knapp unter Null Grad.


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs, was haltet ihr denn von diesem Set? Ich finde es ganz anprechend und es gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Die Anbauteile habe ich dabei mal nicht berücksichtigt.

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/101041-stevens-fox-stevens-wave-18-fox-f32-100-rlc-federgabel


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2013)

Preis is gutInteressant wäre das Rahmengewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Finde den Preis auch sehr gut. Die RLC ist ja etwas leichter und der Rahmen ist ist in der Größe und eloxiert auch nicht sooo schwer. 26 Zoll sieht halt schon geiler aus und fährt sich sportlicher.


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt ca. 2cm und Frost seit Freitag. Freitag gab es noch das ein oder andere Loch wo der Schlamm beim Durchfahren hochkommt. Gestern war in der Hinsicht eigentlich gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Wobei sich die Kälte in Grenzen hält, Nachts bis -4 und Tagsüber knapp unter Null Grad.



Haben jetzt noch -5 heute morgen waren es -8. 
Aber dafür schön klar und ganz bissel Sonne.


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Finde den Preis auch sehr gut. Die RLC ist ja etwas leichter und der Rahmen ist ist in der Größe und eloxiert auch nicht sooo schwer. 26 Zoll sieht halt schon geiler aus und fährt sich sportlicher.



Da hast du wohl das 29er auch nur noch wegen der Akzeptanz im Forum? 
Finde es vom Preis her auch o.k. Ist bissel ne graue Maus aber wenn man mal Bilder googlet kann man schon was drauß machen Philipp.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Finde den Preis auch sehr gut. Die RLC ist ja etwas leichter und der Rahmen ist ist in der Größe und eloxiert auch nicht sooo schwer. 26 Zoll sieht halt schon geiler aus und fährt sich sportlicher.


das sei mal dahin gestellt. aber wenn du bei kinderraedern bleiben willst ist das set net dappig.


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Denke auch dass das nicht verkehrt ist. Ich habe ihn mal angeschrieben. Schaun wir mal.
Würde jemand von euch den Rahmen oder die Gabel (Fox Float rl 29 mit 15mm Steckachse) vom Xtc haben wollen? Oder die Laufräder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

gott sei dank hat die gabe 15mm  so ne fox wuerde optisch schon gut ins zaboo passen... aber das will ich ja weiter starr fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2013)

phillip, willst du jetzt wieder auf 26" wechseln??? Hab ich da was verpasst???

geht gar nicht phillip...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

zumal das giant echt geil aussieht


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

ich find das giant auch geil!


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn er mit 26 Zoll besser klar kommt, warum net?

Das Giant find ich aber auch Super


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2013)

rischtisch schade um das gute stück...


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Aber die Räder sehen komisch aus. Bin nicht 100% zufrieden und das schlimmste ist halt die Optik. Wenn man groß ist passt das ja aber bei 1,80m ist das grenzwertig. Dass man günstig an 26er kommt ist nicht gerade hilfreich.

Ich weiß ja auch nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2013)

hast du mal nen leichten LRS gedacht???

Ich finde bei dir die proportionen voll ok.

Aber klar, wenn es dich ned wirklich überzeugt muss man handeln...


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Es ist halt die Frage ob ich einen leichten LRS hole oder auf 26er zurück gehe. Ein neuer LRS ändert ja leider die Optik nicht. der Chinarahmen bei den Racebikes hat mich etwas heiß gemacht.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

naja, aber bei 180cm musste doch auch nen L Rahmen nehmen, oder? das sieht bei 26" mmN nicht so gut aus


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber die Räder sehen komisch aus. Bin nicht 100% zufrieden und das schlimmste ist halt die Optik. Wenn man groß ist passt das ja aber bei 1,80m ist das grenzwertig. Dass man günstig an 26er kommt ist nicht gerade hilfreich.
> 
> Ich weiß ja auch nicht.



Ich kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen Philipp, ich schrieb dass ja auch schon an anderer Stelle. Und ich denke es ist auch einfach ein Bauchgefühl wo man sich wohlfühlt oder nicht. Es holt sich ja auch keiner ein Hollandrad, weil es sich so gemütlich damit touren lässt. Ich bin in meinen Entscheidungen natürlich wesentlich freier da ich keine Rennen fahre bei denen das Material noch für ein 29er sprechen könnte. Ich habe mir jetzt zwar auch nochmal eines mit großen Rädern gekauft aber eigentlich auch um zu sehen ob meine damalige Entscheidung das 29er wieder zu verkaufen richtig war, bzw. weil im Moment das Eine mehr noch Platz findet. Aber von der Optik her gefallen mir die 26er definitiv auch besser und wenn ich zum Beispiel Marcus sein Rotwild in guter Position abgelichtet sehe könnte ich vor Geilheit auf den Monitor springen. Und andererseits freue ich mich über jeden "Heimkehrer" - nicht dass die 26er mal irgendwann völlig vom Markt verschwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

also mit 1,8m ist doch ein 29er net falsch. die proportionen von deinem aufbau fidne ich extremst schick! 
die giant raeder sind halt schrott. damit machst du dir alles put. steck da mal nen satz crest rein und das geht ab!


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2013)

Joa versteh schon das mit der Optik. Sieht halt einfach schneller aus

guck mal bei nubuk-bikes.de rein, die hauen grad Meridarahmen raus


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

ich finde gerade sein giant ein beispiel fuer ansprechende proportionen...


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Also meine letzten 26er waren auch immer in einer m. Das ist an der Grenze aber mir passts ganz gut.







Bei dem Set passt halt das Paket mit der Gabel. Ich schau mal noch ein wenig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du will mir aber nicht wirklich sagen, das das oben besser aussehen soll als das???




sry, ich finde das 26er da oben voellig stelzig und "ueber den raedern"... ne gefaellt mir gar nicht. ich bin der meinung, das du ueber der grenze bist, wo ein 26er besser aussieht als ein 29er. beim kollege von mir ist es anderst rum, aber der ist auch kleiner.


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2013)

Also ich find beide geil...

Würde es evtl auch erstmal mit dem LRS probieren, sonst machste auf jedenfall verlust.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Ich finde auch beide gut.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Januar 2013)

finde auch beide gut

und bin gerade wieder rein,sind mal wieder 3schöne Stunden geworden und das mir ne 26"Rad und in Polen...

irgendwie kann mann sich an beides gewöhnen...da ich auf meinen 26 sportlicher sitze rollt es im leichten gelände gut


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das 26er deutlich besser. Das Geweih ist nicht so schÃ¶n aber das wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht mehr so bauen.

Die Meridas bei Nubuk sind zu groÃ oder zu schwer. HÃ¤tte gerne einen Rahmen aus Alu mit um die 1500g. Ein Quantec Slr wÃ¤re auch nicht schlecht. Budget wÃ¤ren 600 - 800â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen, die RÃ¤der und die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (14. Januar 2013)

InoX dein 29 ist doch eins was gut aussieht  hässlich finde ich die Dinger wenn der Rahmen zu groß wird und mir gefallen die vom Doc und Nopain auch und die beiden sind glaube ich recht groß oder ?  
Bau dir doch beides auf  
Mit dem Quantec Rahmen klappt das doch schon fast oder ? Bald ist bei Rose wieder WSV  das heißt das manche Typen sich da 10 Gabeln kaufen und die dann hier verticken zu guten Preisen. Ein LRS wird dann natürlich schon was teurer, leider, was ich grade auch erlebe  da ich höchstwahrscheinlich ein neues HR brauche


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> InoX dein 29 ist doch eins was gut aussieht  hässlich finde ich die Dinger wenn der Rahmen zu groß wird und mir gefallen die vom Doc und Nopain auch und die beiden sind glaube ich recht groß oder ?
> Bau dir doch beides auf
> Mit dem Quantec Rahmen klappt das doch schon fast oder ? Bald ist bei Rose wieder WSV  das heißt das manche Typen sich da 10 Gabeln kaufen und die dann hier verticken zu guten Preisen. Ein LRS wird dann natürlich schon was teurer, leider, was ich grade auch erlebe  da ich höchstwahrscheinlich ein neues HR brauche



Junior, du Pfeife! Da kann er sich ja die Gabel auch selber im WSV kaufen anstatt hier draufzuzahlen. 
Und nen guten Quantec zu finden ist auch nicht soooo leicht, zumindest wenn man nen schwarzen sucht, so wie ich es wollte. Gäbe da ja aber auch noch Müsing oder Drössiger. Hatte ja bis zuletzt selber noch nen neuen, leichten Drössiger rumhängen und mich dann doch für den Radon zum Aufbau entschieden. Nun ist er aber leider weg. Übrigens waren hier im Markt zuletzt oft sehr gute Gabeln zu super Preisen drin!


----------



## Junior97 (14. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Junior, du Pfeife! Da kann er sich ja die Gabel auch selber im WSV kaufen anstatt hier draufzuzahlen.
> Und nen guten Quantec zu finden ist auch nicht soooo leicht, zumindest wenn man nen schwarzen sucht, so wie ich es wollte. Gäbe da ja aber auch noch Müsing oder Drössiger. Hatte ja bis zuletzt selber noch nen neuen, leichten Drössiger rumhängen und mich dann doch für den Radon zum Aufbau entschieden. Nun ist er aber leider weg. Übrigens waren hier im Markt zuletzt oft sehr gute Gabeln zu super Preisen drin!





Mein Meister 
ich glaube nicht das er extra aus Potsdam nach Bocholt fährt  hier im Bikemarkt zahlt man 50 mehr ungefähr (war selber beim SSV und habe die unterscheide gesehen) und so billig is Benzin/Diesel ja auch nicht


----------



## Junior97 (14. Januar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/98462-axxmann-carbon-hardtailrahmen-fsa-steuersatz

Ist das nicht der Chinarahmen ausem Race Thread ? Der ist ja sogar billiger als ein Quantec SLR Racing MTB


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2013)

warum so teuer einkaufen?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/rahmen-mtb/rahmen.html

- 20% gibts da auch noch.


----------



## Junior97 (14. Januar 2013)

wie geil sind die Preise denn bittesehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2013)

Da gibts noch 20% drauf? ich sollte die NEwsletter nicht immer löschen.

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/axman-frame-carbon-m9-raw-size-19.html#

Edit: wenn ich mir allerdings das kurze Steuerrohr anscheu ist das ein 29er... gleich mal bei axman gucken.


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Mein Meister
> ich glaube nicht das er extra aus Potsdam nach Bocholt fährt  hier im Bikemarkt zahlt man 50 mehr ungefähr (war selber beim SSV *und habe die unterscheide gesehen*) und so billig is Benzin/Diesel ja auch nicht



Wessen Unterscheide hast Du gesehen?! 

Naja, er könnte ja auch dich hin schicken um die Gabel zu kaufen! Würde ich ja auch mal gern machen - aber eben nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2013)

den m9 wirst du bei axman nicht finden. habe ich auch schon gesucht.

120 mm finde ich nicht gerade kurz.


----------



## Junior97 (14. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wessen Unterscheide hast Du gesehen?!
> 
> Naja, er könnte ja auch dich hin schicken um die Gabel zu kaufen! Würde ich ja auch mal gern machen - aber eben nicht um die Ecke.



Den Preis unterschied 
Ich kann diesmal leider selber nicht dahin (


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2013)

120mm ist genau richtig für ne lefty

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

jetzt war es dann doch noch ganz schön kalt bei uns.





Minus 5 Grad waren es dann doch noch Heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Juhuu der Jens ist da! 
Hier ist kaum einer - musste aus Langweile schon mit Jan PN´s schreiben! 
Das Schild habe ich schonmal heute( beim durchforsten des Forums)auf nem Bild vom Gewichtheber gesehen aber mit zwei Bikes oder irre ich da?


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab mal ne FFrage an die leute die oft mit Pulsuhr oÄ fahren.
> 
> Meine ungefähren Pulswerte kann ich eigentlich auf gut abschätzen und das wurde mir auch eigentlich immer von den Pulsuhren bestätigt. Beim neuen Garmin wars beim erstenmal net anders. Nur gestern hatte ich das gefühl, dass das net ganz stimmen kann.
> 
> Hab dann den Brustgurt mal verschoben und es stellte sich raus, dass das verdammte Ding bei mir am Bauch sogar noch misst Hatte sonne Feuchtigkeitscreme dadrauf getan. Jetzt die frage: Tut ihr was auf den Gurt? Wenn ja was?



Abend Jungs

Bin auch mal wieder im Land... Und entschuldige mich schon mal dafür, dass ich alte Stories aufwärme...

Noch ein wenig Background zum "Brustgurt", der ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein 2-Punkte EKG und misst den elektrischen Herzimpuls. Und da unser Körper leitet, geht das sogar an den Zehen. Das klassische EKG, übrigens vom Corn-Flake-Kelloggs erfunden, wird an den Armen und Beinen abgeleitet. (Klugscheissmodus aus).



www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und zwar genau den hier als Bundle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand schon einen neuen Garmin? Bei mir gibt es wohl den 810er. Die Livetrackingfunktion ist eine Superwerbung! Damit kann man der besseren Hälfte das Goody als Lebensretter verkaufen... 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Igitt, die Räder sehen so klein aus!?



Schlimm... Aber mir geht es immer öfter auch so, 26er, va im Racebereich sehen komisch aus.


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

hat jmd ne empfehlung für gute und günstige schaltzüge/hüllen?
soll mit sram x.0 twistern und x9 umwerfer/schaltwerk funktionieren..
hab da leider keine ahnung was ich nehmen soll


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Juhuu der Jens ist da!
> Hier ist kaum einer - musste aus Langweile schon mit Jan PN´s schreiben!
> Das Schild habe ich schonmal heute( beim durchforsten des Forums)auf nem Bild vom Gewichtheber gesehen aber mit zwei Bikes oder irre ich da?



Moin Veikko!

Rischtisch, der war den Tag mit seiner Herzallerliebsten unterwegs. Ich habe aber auch noch eines von mir im Album:




Hier ein Foto vom Gewichtheber bei der Tour am letzten Donnerstag:




Am kommenden Donnerstag werde ich mit ihm wieder eine Runde drehen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon einen neuen Garmin? Bei mir gibt es wohl den 810er. Die Livetrackingfunktion ist eine Superwerbung! Damit kann man der besseren Hälfte das Goody als Lebensretter verkaufen...
> 
> 
> www.thoemus.ch
> www.trailnet.ch



Boah, der schweizer Jung hat die gleiche Idee wie ich gehabt!

Moin St.!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hat jmd ne empfehlung für gute und günstige schaltzüge/hüllen?
> soll mit sram x.0 twistern und x9 umwerfer/schaltwerk funktionieren..
> hab da leider keine ahnung was ich nehmen soll



Ist zwar nicht wirklich günstig aber Gore ist eigentlich erste Wahl.


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Nehme meist Jagwire Ripcord


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

Win for Burry. Susi fährt Cape Epic mit Kulhavy... Jetz muss ich tatsächlich noch Sympathien für den Typ entwickeln...




www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Wie das Leben so manchmal spielt.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

vielen dank!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie das Leben so manchmal spielt.



Werde es wohl überleben. Schurter / Vogel gg Susi / Kulhavy wird auf jeden Fall der Hammer.


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Insofern sie alle vier Topfit und gut vorbereitet sind sollte das  richtig spannend werden!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Und der Marco sitzt gleich wieder wie hypnotisiert vor der Glotze: "Dschungelcamp"!


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und der Marco sitzt gleich wieder wie hypnotisiert vor der Glotze: "Dschungelcamp"!



Die haben bei der Nasen OP sicherlich doch zu weit oben angefangen, mit dem Entfernen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die haben bei der Nasen OP sicherlich doch zu weit oben angefangen, mit dem Entfernen!






Mal wieder sehr Böse aber auch wieder einmal sehr gut!


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Das merkt der doch nicht Jens, wenn er fern sieht. Falls er dann hier auftaucht bin ich total lieb und nett.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Ah, von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2013)

gute n8 jungs...ihr seit ja wieder lieb heut abend...

@st...wie heisst der typ...Kul...häääää??? keine ahnung


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die haben bei der Nasen OP sicherlich doch zu weit oben angefangen, mit dem Entfernen!



Liegt ja anatomisch alles sehr nahe zusammen und Chirurgen können viel, wissen aber wenig....


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute n8 jungs...ihr seit ja wieder lieb heut abend...
> 
> @st...wie heisst der typ...Kul...häääää??? keine ahnung



N8 Jens

den Namen hast Du jetzt in Lautschrift wiedergegeben!


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Liegt ja anatomisch alles sehr nahe zusammen und Chirurgen können viel, wissen aber wenig....
> 
> 
> www.thoemus.ch
> www.trailnet.ch



Und dass aus deinem Mund! 

Ach ja - Nacht Jens!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

Bin ja nicht Chirurg...

Gibt da ein böses Sprichwort:
Der Chirurg kann alles, weiss aber nichts.
Der Internist weiss alles, kann aber nichts.
Der Pathologe kann alles, weiss alles, bringt aber alles nichts mehr.
Der Psychiater kann nichts, weiss nichts, das macht aber nichts...

Die Kinderärzte... Na ja, die betreuen die jungen und hübschen Mütter....


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Liegt ja anatomisch alles sehr nahe zusammen und Chirurgen können viel, wissen aber wenig....
> 
> 
> www.thoemus.ch
> www.trailnet.ch


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Januar 2013)

N'Abend! 



reddevil72 schrieb:


> Bin ja nicht Chirurg...
> 
> Gibt da ein böses Sprichwort:
> Der Chirurg kann alles, weiss aber nichts.
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> N'Abend!



Moin Du!


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## reddevil72 (14. Januar 2013)

N8


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Bye St.


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2013)

Ich klink mich an der Stelle auch so langsam für heute aus.
Nacht Jens und der lesende Rest!


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2013)

bin auch weg. n8!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2013)

Ich auch, N8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2013)

morgen


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2013)

moin aus dem ticino...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Januar 2013)

und moin aus dem Norden


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und moin aus dem Norden



ab aufs rad mit dir maik!!!!

Ich kann ned...mitten in der arbeit...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Januar 2013)

noch zu früh schaue noch Crosser Videos war ja nun jeden Tag auf dem Rad...
(recht haste aber Onkel, sonst komme ich bei dir nicht die Berge hoch, wenn die ganzen Leichtgewichte kommen ;-)


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2013)

Moin



> bend Jungs
> 
> Bin auch mal wieder im Land... Und entschuldige mich schon mal dafür, dass ich alte Stories aufwärme...
> 
> Noch ein wenig Background zum "Brustgurt", der ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein 2-Punkte EKG und misst den elektrischen Herzimpuls. Und da unser Körper leitet, geht das sogar an den Zehen. Das klassische EKG, übrigens vom Corn-Flake-Kelloggs erfunden, wird an den Armen und Beinen abgeleitet. (Klugscheissmodus aus).


Ah Interessant gut zu wissen danke


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Mir tuts heute echt überall weh. Hab nach dem Sturz ******* geschlafen und war gestern noch mit einer Freundin im Stall. Saß das erste Mal in meinem Leben auf einem Pferdchen. Ist schon ziemlich ungewohnt so ohne Klickpedale und nur mit Plattform 
Außerdem ist die Lenkung nicht so direkt und das Pferd ist manchmal einfach mit mir vor die Wand gelaufen. Hat ein bissel gedauert bis ich wenigstens eine 8 durch die Reithalle geschafft hab! Immerhin hat der Gaul viel "Federweg"


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2013)

und 1ps allrad!


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2013)

Jau kenn ich...So Hafervergaser können schon lustig sein
Bin selbst auch erst zwei mal auf som Gerät geritten...aber wie wars immer lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Außerhalb der Halle sind die Pferde aber ganz schön geschmiert. Da hab ich lieber ein paar Meter Abstand gehalten.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau kenn ich...So Hafervergaser können schon lustig sein
> Bin selbst auch erst zwei mal auf som Gerät geritten...aber wie wars immer lustig



Die Freundin lässt auch nichts über ihre Pferdchen kommen. Die anderen Leute dort waren und mich eingeschlossen dachten es wäre ein Scherz, dass ich aufs Pferd darf. Dann saß ich drauf und alle waren irgendwie erstaunt 
Als Kerl zwischen den ganzen Mädels sowieso


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2013)

Das erste mal Geritten bin ich beim Schüleraustausch in Florida...waren nur 3Wochen, hab da mit nem anderen Klassenkameraden bei ner Familie gewohnt...Dann kam: Nen paar bekannte von uns haben Pferde wollt ihr mal reiten?

Naja dann haben wir uns auf die Dinger gesetzt und sind geritten...eher die Gäule mit uns, war aber auch draussen



> Als Kerl zwischen den ganzen Mädels sowieso



Das du nicht nur wegen den Pferden da warst war eh klar


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte mich gar nicht getraut zu fragen ob ich darf. Aber das schon witzig ein Tier unter sich zu haben. Wenn man dann auch noch die richtigen Kommandos/Bewegungen gezeigt und erklärt bekommt ist das schon spaßig. 
Wenn man ohne Kenntnis einfach drauf sitzt fühlt man sich doch sehr hilflos 

EDIT: Ach was, die meisten dort sind zu Jung/Alt und meine Freundin/Kommilitonin lang ich nicht an. Außerdem sollte man(n) sich nicht mit Pferdemädels einlassen!


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2013)

> Außerdem sollte man(n) sich nicht mit Pferdemädels einlassen!



Stimmt janz wichtig...Das is schon ne verdammt eigene Kultur


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Zumindest bei den extremeren mit eigenen Pferden!


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Es sei denn man steht auf Frauen mit Stiefeln und Peitsche! 
Menno, warte nun schon seit gestern wie blöd auf UPS und draußen ist doch sooo schönes Wetter!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Es sei denn man steht auf Frauen mit Stiefeln und Peitsche!
> Menno, warte nun schon seit gestern wie blöd auf UPS und draußen ist doch sooo schönes Wetter!



Ich dachte eher so an: Schatz ich bin noch mal im Stall. Und das jeden Tag  
Da kommst doch zu nichts. Dann eher ne Bikerin.

Wie? UPS hat kein Allrad? 
Auf was wartest du denn?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Es sei denn man steht auf Frauen mit Stiefeln und Peitsche!
> Menno, warte nun schon seit gestern wie blöd auf UPS und draußen ist doch sooo schönes Wetter!



Für den UPS-Fahrer?


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Peitsche für den UPS Fahrer?  JA! 
Wäre ne Idee Jens.

Nur auf ein Rad, Marcel.
Aber ich war gestern schon unterwegs und dann denkst du immer "wenn die jetzt anrufen musste schnell heim" und da hat man keine Ruhe. Und da es gestern nicht kam war ich mir sicher dass es ja dann heut kommen muss und bin zu Hause geblieben um danach zu fahren. Naja, dann um 15:00 noch nen Termin im Gymnasium und dann wirds dunkel. 
Mir gehts jetzt weniger ums Bike sondern um die vertane Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Ein ganzes Bike oder nur Laufrad?
Kann das denn keiner für dich annehmen?


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Nö, ist schon ein ganzes Bike. Sonst geben die hier auch was in der Praxis ab aber ich denke das nimmt dann doch zuviel Platz weg. Aber eigentlich müsste _mein _Kind dann da sein, der Termin ist ja wegen dem Kind meiner Freundin, die nicht allein hin will. Aber tagsüber hätte das halt nicht geklappt weil er da ja auch im Gymnasium ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Klingt einfach nur nach einer ünglücklichen Kombination


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Naja, unglücklich ist halt nur dass es nicht mit DHL kommt, denn bei denen weiß ich wann die hier aufschlagen. Bei allen anderen weiß man es nie. Die können halt morgens um acht oder abends um acht auftauchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, die klappern die Straßen fast immer zur selben Zeit ab. Da kann man sich schon danach richten.


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Habe jetzt mal eben den Rahmen in den Bikemarkt gesetzt, bin allerdings bei der Preisfindung echt unschlüssig. Der Rahmen kostet neu 500 Euro und die Gabel ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz billig. Habe jetzt 700 VB angesetzt, das wären dann also 350 pro Teil. Dazu gibts noch den Steuersatz, die Steckachse, Das Pressfit Innenlager und eine Stütze. Finde das eigentlich ok aber irgendwie machen einige mit irgendwelchen unverständlichen Dumpingangeboten die Preise kaputt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102067-giant-xtc-0-29er-rahmen-gabel-set-fox-f29


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal eben den Rahmen in den Bikemarkt gesetzt, bin allerdings bei der Preisfindung echt unschlüssig. Der Rahmen kostet neu 500 Euro und die Gabel ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz billig. Habe jetzt 700 VB angesetzt, das wären dann also 350 pro Teil. Dazu gibts noch den Steuersatz, die Steckachse, Das Pressfit Innenlager und eine Stütze. Finde das eigentlich ok aber irgendwie machen einige mit irgendwelchen unverständlichen Dumpingangeboten die Preise kaputt.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102067-giant-xtc-0-29er-rahmen-gabel-set-fox-f29


Habe ich was verpasst?

Steigst du wieder auf 26" um?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Schade! Das schöne Giant


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Jep. Das passt mir besser und ich finde es deutlich ästhetischer. Werde vermutlich erstmal das Fusion von Christian nehmen. Der ist leicht und und passt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Preisfindung ist auch immer mein Problem Philipp, deswegen schreibe ich dann bei solchen Sachen auch immer einfach nen Preis rein und schreib dazu dass man mir Angebote machen soll. Es ist halt immer so dass eben genau DER gucken muss der genau DAS sucht - dann passt es. Wenn nicht wirds schwierig, in der Bucht genauso! Wenn man bedenkt dass man zur Zeit hier ein Niner für 900 oder andere komplette 29er für um die 1000 finden kann und konnte wird es schwierig aber verschenken kannst du es ja auch nicht! Momentan habe ich das Gefühl dass der Zeitpunkt nicht der beste ist da sich offenbar Weihnachten einige was neues gegönnt haben und das "alte" jetzt verschleudern.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jep. Das passt mir besser und ich finde es deutlich ästhetischer. Werde vermutlich erstmal das Fusion von Christian nehmen. Der ist leicht und und passt mir.


Schade um das schöne Giant... fand ich sehr schön.

Aber was soll's, wenn es dir nicht passt, dann her mit dem Fusion Rahmen


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Nimm doch lieber Christians Cannondale Rahmen, der hat sich doch eh den anderen gekauft.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Preisfindung ist auch immer mein Problem Philipp, deswegen schreibe ich dann bei solchen Sachen auch immer einfach nen Preis rein und schreib dazu dass man mir Angebote machen soll. Es ist halt immer so dass eben genau DER gucken muss der genau DAS sucht - dann passt es. Wenn nicht wirds schwierig, in der Bucht genauso! Wenn man bedenkt dass man zur Zeit hier ein Niner für 900 oder andere komplette 29er für um die 1000 finden kann und konnte wird es schwierig aber verschenken kannst du es ja auch nicht! Momentan habe ich das Gefühl dass der Zeitpunkt nicht der beste ist da sich offenbar Weihnachten einige was neues gegönnt haben und das "alte" jetzt verschleudern.



Der Markt für Bikes und Parts ist schon seit Anfang November ziemlich mau. Wird wohl erst mit besserem Wetter im Frühjahr besser werden.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber Christians Cannondale Rahmen, der hat sich doch eh den anderen gekauft.


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Dann bleibt der halt bis dahin stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Aber zum Kaufen ist es eben sehr schön! 
Philipp, stell es doch auch noch in den 29er Verkaufe/Tausche Fred.


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber Christians Cannondale Rahmen, der hat sich doch eh den anderen gekauft.



Den gibt er nicht ab.


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber zum Kaufen ist es eben sehr schön!
> Philipp, stell es doch auch noch in den 29er Verkaufe/Tausche Fred.



Danke, werde ich gleich mal machen. Der Rahmen ist ja zum Glück keiner der üblichen Verdächtigen. Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das du nicht nur wegen den Pferden da warst war eh klar



Dazu fällt mir ein Witz ein:

Ein Jäger sitz mit seiner Flinte an einer Lichtung. Plötzlich taucht dort ein Bär auf. Der Jäger visiert den Bär an und drückt ab. Ein Knall, viel Rauch, der Jäger schaut auf die Lichtung und nichts ist da. Plötzlich tippt jemand ihm von hinten auf die Schulter. Es ist der Bär welcher jetzt den Jäger zur Strafe auffordert die Hosen runterzulassen und besorgt es ihm von hinten.

Der Jäger eilt darufhin zu seinem Waffendealer um sich eine größere Knarre zu beschaffen. Am nächsten Tag das gleiche Spiel an der Lichtung mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Der Bär nimmt sich den Jäger von hinten.

Dieser geht wieder zu seinem Waffendealer und lässt sich die größte Jagdwumme verkaufen die er bekommen kann. Der nächste Tag an der Lichtung: Der Bär erscheint auf dieser, der Jäger visiert an und drückt ab. Ein Knall, viel Rauch und auf der Lichtung ist wieder nichts zu sehen. Plötzlich tippt ihm der Bär wieder von hinten auf die Schulter und sagt:

"Jäger, Du bist doch auch nicht nur zum Jagen hier?!


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

@xtc: 3 Grämmer leichter und ich müsste schwer überlegen (ja es ist für Alu schon sehr leicht). Dann wäre es auch in guten Händen


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @xtc: 3 Grämmer leichter und ich müsste schwer überlegen (ja es ist für Alu schon sehr leicht). Dann wäre es auch in guten Händen



Du hast aber schon gesehen dass in den 1620 g auch der Steuersatz, das Innenlager, Flahaschrauben und Schaltauge inklusive sind?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Hab ich gesehen  Nakisch so 1400g gelle?

Aber wenn ich jetzt das Giant kaufe, wäre ich immer im Glaubenskrieg da es mit einem Carbonrahmen eben doch leichter geht. CF-Rahmen und das Giant sprengt das Budget


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Na ich an deiner Stelle würde ja das Giant nehmen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Echt? Wie komst Du bloß darauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Zu gerne, aber dann müsste das Fuji gehen - damit hätte sich auch die Steuersatz-Problematik bei diesem Rad geklärt. Aber Rahmen + Gabel ist nicht drin. Zumal ich ja nur Schnellspannergabeln fahren kann. Dazu noch ein passendes Innenlager -> wird zu teuer!


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

ok. war ja nur ne Idee.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Ist ja kein Problem  Weihnachten ist doch schon am 24.12!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2013)

hei phillip guter entscheid lieber das fusion als das cannondale.

Das fusion von christian hat mir immer gut gefallen...


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Ich denke dass der auch eine sehr gute Basis sein könnte. Ich bin ja schon wieder aufs Teilekaufen heiß. Muss ich mir endlich mal nen LRS kaufen. habe mir vorhin bei Pancho einen konfiguriert der war nicht schlecht. XT Naben mit Centerlock (Das muss sein) mit Revos und Crest Felgen. Der ganze Spaß kostet dann 320 Euro uns wiegt 1480g. Das finde ich schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Junior97 (15. Januar 2013)

Warum Centerlock und kein 6Loch ?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Januar 2013)

find ich auch??? centerlock???

Bin nicht fan von shimano-naben...


----------



## Junior97 (15. Januar 2013)

Habe schlechte Erfahrung mit Shimano Naben... Nach 2 Jahren war mein Hintere schrott !!!!


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Finde Centerlock einfach total genial und ich verstehe nicht wieso es von anderen Herstellern nicht übernommen wird. Es ist absolut idiotensicher, man kann die Scheibe nicht versehentlich unterschiedlich spannen, es sieht absolut sauber aus und schnell geht es auch noch. Ich Wüsste keine Vorteile die mir IS bieten kann um mir das Gefrickel mit den 6 Schrauben anzutun.


Meine letzten Naben von Shimano habe ich in 4 Rädern gehabt und die haben nie irgendwelche Probleme gemacht. Nach dem Heavy hatte ich sie dann mal zerlegt, gesäubert und neu gefettet und dann liefen die wieder wie neu. Ich hoffe der Dieb weiß da zu schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2013)

Finde Centerlock Absolut schrecklich.

Es sieht einfach unästhetisch aus und schwer sind die Sachen auch noch.
Dann bekommste auch noch kaum Scheiben als CL


----------



## reddevil72 (15. Januar 2013)

morgen... oder abend...

zum glück habt ihr das pferdethema hinter euch... war ja bitter.

meinerseits finde ich centerlock auch extrem praktisch, und da ich sowieso nur noch shimpanso-bremsen habe ist die kompatibilität auch kein problem. unter dem strich funktionieren die halt doch am besten...


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2013)

Centerlock ist ne feine Sache,... Nur gibt es keine für die lefty und die shimpaso scheiben passen nur mit Modifikation ind die elixir und gar net in die bb7.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt 6-Loch auch besser als Centerlock. Warum kann ich gar nicht rational erklären.

Vielleicht weil es etwas universeller einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mir gefällt 6-Loch auch besser als Centerlock. Warum kann ich gar nicht rational erklären.
> 
> Vielleicht weil es etwas universeller einsetzbar ist.



Vielleicht weil es farbige Schrauben gibt Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es farbige Schrauben gibt Jens?



Goooil, dann hole ich mir noch für meine BFO die durchsichtigen Leitungen und fülle sie mit dem farbigen oder noch besser phosphosierenden Öl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (15. Januar 2013)

Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen der ZTR Crest und der ZTR Alpine ? 

Jan


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es farbige Schrauben gibt Jens?



Es gibt auch bunte Kassettenabschlussmutter 


EDIT: Crest hat ein bissel mehr Fleisch und ist 1mm breiter.


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es gibt auch bunte Kassettenabschlussmuttern




Bäääähm!! Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab bewusst Kassettenabschlussmutter geschrieben 
Wenn man so manchen Thread mit verkorksten Torxschrauben liest, möchte man ganz besonders diesen Menschen Centerlock ans Herz legen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen der ZTR Crest und der ZTR Alpine ?
> 
> Jan



Rest ist die nachfolger Felge. Etwas breiter und flacher.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Rest ist die nachfolger Felge. Etwas breiter und flacher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2





Hi Sascha, schmeiß Dein Handy weg!


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Sascha, schmeiß Dein Handy weg!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2013)

Thy mother! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber Christians Cannondale Rahmen, der hat sich doch eh den anderen gekauft.



Dafür ist Philipp definitiv zu groß. Außerdem...



InoX schrieb:


> Den gibt er nicht ab.







onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das fusion von christian hat mir immer gut gefallen...



Das freut mich.
Den Rahmen muss ich ja dann noch bis zum WE putzen...

Ich schwöre übrigens auch auf Centerlock. Ich habe auch schon meinen Crossride LRS mit CL gekauft, obwohl mir bewusst war, dass der Wiederverkaufswert dann nicht so hoch ist. Aber was soll's, verkauft habe ich ihn ja eh nicht. Ein Satz zerwürgter Torx-Schrauben haben mich von 6-Loch geheilt...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2013)

Und Marco und Matze sitzen wieder hypnotisiert vor der Glotze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube der Marco will mit uns hier nix mehr zu tun haben!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Marco will mit uns hier nix mehr zu tun haben!



Das werde ich ihm Morgen austreiben!


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2013)

Genau, tritt ihm mal richtig in den Ars..!!!
Oder schnipp ihm mit dem Finger auf die Nase!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

Ich kann ihm ja einen Nasenbohrer schenken!

Ich bin dann ml raus. N8!


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2013)

Nacht Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Januar 2013)

@Matthias

Schande auf mein Haupt, aber ich war gestern nicht im IBC...

...dann heute nachträglich zu gestern:


Happy Birthday & alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! 




@all

Moin!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Moooorgen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (16. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2013)

Morschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch nicht an Matze's Geburtstag gedacht!

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch nachtraeglich!


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich.
Da lungert der den ganzen Tag hier rum und keiner hat ne Ahnung.... tzzz.

Meine Freundin hat gestern gegen das Giant geklopft und gesagt:"Tschüss du olle Coladose."

Sie konnte den Rahmen noch nie leiden...


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich.
> Da lungert der den ganzen Tag hier rum und keiner hat ne Ahnung.... tzzz.
> 
> Meine Freundin hat gestern gegen das Giant geklopft und gesagt:"Tschüss du olle Coladose."
> ...



Also ich habe gehört er wollte es erst todschweigen, dann abstreiten aber letztendlich alles bei Oprah Winfrey zugeben - dass mit dem Geburtstag und so! 
Wenn ich da jetzt nicht was durcheinander bringe! 

Also dann auch von mir noch Alles Gute Matze!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

So, die Frau ist zur Arbeit. Ich lege mich noch mal eine Runde aufs Ohr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat gestern gegen das Giant geklopft und gesagt:"Tschüss du olle Coladose."
> 
> Sie konnte den Rahmen noch nie leiden...





Tjo, das Tomac hatte halt mehr Character. Obwohl mir das Giant auch sehr gut gefällt/gefallen hat.

Gestern ist mir bei meiner "Nachtfahrt" aufgefallen, dass einem eine Thermoflasche nichts bringt, wenn einem das Mundstück festfriert. Lieber kaltes Wasser trinken, als gar nichts trinken zu können...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So, die Frau ist zur Arbeit. Ich lege mich noch mal eine Runde aufs Ohr.




moin..schönes leben...
bin wieder hart am arbeiten...im tessin hats geschneit alles weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin..schönes leben...
> bin wieder hart am arbeiten...im tessin hats geschneit alles weiss



Eigentlich wollte ich Heute morgen noch Biken. Habe aber sehr schlecht geschlafen und bin dazu noch leicht erkältet.

In Anbetracht der Fahrtstrecke Heute noch hat dann die Vernunft gesiegt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Januar 2013)

gutenMorgen,

und alles gute dem Gebutstagskind und ne unfallfreie Fahrt


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Rest ist die nachfolger Felge. Etwas breiter und flacher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Stimmt so nicht ganz

Die Crest ist der Nachfolger der 355
DIe Alpine der Nachfolger der Olympic.

Die Crest ist etwas breiter, wenn man aber nicht ganz so Breite Reifen fahren möchte, dann empfiehlt sich die Alpine, da die doch etwas steifer ist.


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2013)

Was wiegt denn die Alpine? Wenn ich 2,1er schwalbe fahre wäre welche besser?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2013)

alpine, da die höher baut und besser gegen schläge ist. 

Ich bin die alpine gefahren und die bringste eigentlich ned tod...


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Tjo, das Tomac hatte halt mehr Character. Obwohl mir das Giant auch sehr gut gefällt/gefallen hat.
> 
> Gestern ist mir bei meiner "Nachtfahrt" aufgefallen, dass einem eine Thermoflasche nichts bringt, wenn einem das Mundstück festfriert. Lieber kaltes Wasser trinken, als gar nichts trinken zu können...




Sie fand dass der aussieht ausm Baumarkt. Sie mag kein Silber. Frauen...

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen macht sich der Camelbak echt gut. Da bleibt das Wasser über 3 Stunden angenehm lauwarm.

Kann mir jemand ein Gewicht zu Alpine geben? Die klingt irgendwie sorgloser und wenn sie unter 400g wiegt wäre das super.


----------



## BENDERR (16. Januar 2013)

glaube die liegt bei 320 / 330 g


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade bei pancho geguckt. Da wiegt der LRS mit Xts und Revos nur noch 1460g. Die 330g sollten stimmen.


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2013)

> alpine, da die höher baut und besser gegen schläge ist.
> 
> Ich bin die alpine gefahren und die bringste eigentlich ned tod...




Jup so isses.

Alpine hat ca. 20 weniger als die Crest meine ich.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei niedrigen Temperaturen macht sich der Camelbak echt gut. Da bleibt das Wasser über 3 Stunden angenehm.



Jau, ich hab dann immer warmen Tee in der Trinkblase. Klappt wirklich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Die alpine habe ich 2jahre versucht kaput zu bekommen und habe es nicht geschafft.

Leistungstest war super! So viel watt an der schwelle hatte ich noch nie! Fragt mich net, woher das kommt. Muss der gute scotch sein! Jedenfalls 30watt mehr an der schwelle als letztes jahr im april  das laesst hoffen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute nachträglich Matze!


----------



## BENDERR (16. Januar 2013)

herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich matze!

saubere leistung @ sascha 
ich muss heute auch wieder für die wissenschaft fahren 
1h bei 95% IAS


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

Ihr Freaks! Ich fahre einfach 

Cool wäre ja mal eine Art ETWR-Race. Oder wenigstens ein Treffen bei einem XC? Rennen.


----------



## BENDERR (16. Januar 2013)

sicher, das wär cool 
mal abwarten bis alle termine soweit feststehen, 
dann kann man ja mal nen abgleich machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Ich warte aktuell noch auf die alte Männer buliga Termine. Wenn es nix gibt melde ich vllt noch auf Elite um 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (16. Januar 2013)

Kann ich die Alpine mit 2.3 Reifen Fahren ?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sicher, das wär cool
> mal abwarten bis alle termine soweit feststehen,
> dann kann man ja mal nen abgleich machen



Naja ich hab eigentlich schon alle Termine.
XCO-NRW-Cup steht genauso wie die Nutrixxion-Trophy


----------



## BENDERR (16. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja ich hab eigentlich schon alle Termine.
> XCO-NRW-Cup steht genauso wie die Nutrixxion-Trophy



Sehe gerade, dass unsere LVM in Betzdorf ausgetragen wird.
Dann werd ich da wohl wahrscheinlich am Start sein. Du auch?



Junior97 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Alpine mit 2.3 Reifen Fahren ?



glaube nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, dass unsere LVM in Betzdorf ausgetragen wird.
> Dann werd ich da wohl wahrscheinlich am Start sein. Du auch?
> 
> 
> ...



Betzdorf ist gut. War nur letztes Jahr seeeehr siffig. Bin ich möglicherweise am Start 

@ 2.3"  Reifen -> Würde ich nicht machen, dann eher schon bei der Crest. Wobei eine Felge mit 24mm MW da besser wäre.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich warte aktuell noch auf die alte Männer buliga Termine. Wenn es nix gibt melde ich vllt noch auf Elite um
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wieso alte Männer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Weil ich 32 bin und ein Kind habe, da darf man finde ich durchaus Masters Lizenz fahren...
Wenn es aber so wie es aussieht keine masters buliga gibt und die xc DM am Arsch der Welt ist,... Volt fahre ich dann Elite buliga in Münsingen und heubach... So richtig aufs mowl bekommen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte shon Dein Handy hätte mal wieder was korrigiert.

Hm, ich hab kein Kind. Darf ich jetzt nicht bei den alten Männern mitfahren?


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich dachte shon Dein Handy hätte mal wieder was korrigiert.
> 
> Hm, ich hab kein Kind. Darf ich jetzt nicht bei den alten Männern mitfahren?



In deinem hohen Alter sind die Kinder, in der regel, eh schon aus dem Haus - daher darfst du da sicherlich auch ohne Kind fahren Jens! 

Wolltest du nicht wegfahren?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2013)

man bin ich alt...

Matze und ich treffen uns ja hoffentlich in albstadt am rennen...

 matze. hab den 15ten total verschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

Ich frag einfach noch mal, da es beim 1. Anlauf leider nicht geklappt hat:

Hat jemand von euch noch einen alten Rennlenker mit 26er Klemmung den er nicht mehr braucht? Versand würde ich natürlich übernehmen. Soll nur als Wandhalter dienen und darf ruhig verkratzt sein!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Hab noch neun syntace im Keller der mir zu heiß wäre zu fahren...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hab noch neun syntace im Keller der mir zu heiß wäre zu fahren...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Weil, wegen, warum? Aber der bricht nicht ab wenn man da ein Rad dranghängt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Das Hall er locker! Nur für vollgas auf dem RR wäre EA mir zu heiß.
Ist kein OS, schwatz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Hall er locker! Nur für vollgas auf dem RR wäre EA mir zu heiß.
> Ist kein OS, schwatz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Alter Schwede - da braucht man ja bald einen Übersetzer 

Würdest du mir den für die Versandkosten zukommen lassen?


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Hall er locker! Nur für vollgas auf dem RR wäre EA mir zu heiß.
> Ist kein OS, schwatz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wenn du weiter so schreibst verklagt dich google wegen Rufschädigung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Hmmm aber auf gerundet! Muss ja auch was dran verdienen  Scherz, klar!

Gerade mail vom Bdr, sie sind an der Masters buliga dran,... In Bälde... Aber ich ueberlege echt wegen Elite lizens... Masters hab ich nur befindet DM (weit weg) und buliga was davon. Elite käme ich in singen in die EM Wertung und konnte Heubach und Münsingen ne blutige Nase holen 
Sonst gibt es hier keine Lizenz rennen mit Masters Wertung...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2013)

habe gerade gesehen, dass es die europameisterschaften für jedermann ohne lizenz auch in singen gibt. 

Da bin ich doch dabei...

Sascha wäre ja ned weit von dir weg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Schon geplant! Aber als EM wird halt nur Elite gewertet... Und parallel dazu ist Marathon in Offenburg,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2013)

Matze könnte doch dann auch noch kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm aber auf gerundet! Muss ja auch was dran verdienen  Scherz, klar!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Jau! Wenn der Versand 6,90 kostet runde ich auf 7 

Wenns i.O. ist kannst du mir ja deine Bankdaten PNn und dann überweise ich dir das.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2013)

Tote Hose? 


Ich geh dann zur Feier des Tages erstmal lecker kochen -> Männerabend mit viel Bier, Fleisch und niveaulosen Sprüchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2013)

Wo muss ich da hin?

Ach neee, hab ja ein counterstrike date mit meinem Bruder  dazu nen glen!
Und morgen um 600 wieder auf den crosser zur Arbeit...

Bin gerade am grübeln,..Masters oder Elite... Ich hab 3 Elite buliga rennen in unter 2h Entfernung,... Hmmmm mal wieder ein Jahr Flucht vor der ueberrundung?

Wie sagen die Engländer "diggin' deep in the pain cave!"?!?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Januar 2013)

Wollte nur schnell einen schönen Abend wünschen.

Jens (ow) ist vor 45min auf den Heimweg...,waren Pizzaessen und Fachsimpeln.

War'n netter Abend.

Grüsse @ all


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Und auch wieder daheim!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Junior97 (17. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

Moin...treibt sich noch jemand gleich hier rum? hab gleich ne total große Lücke im Stundenplan


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2013)

loool  faulsack!
ach ja: -6 grad und lecihter schneefall, aber mit dem crosser super! kein vergleich zur autofahrt (nachder haelfte auf den zug gewechselt) zur leistungs dia gestern...


----------



## BENDERR (17. Januar 2013)

moin!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin...treibt sich noch jemand gleich hier rum? hab gleich ne total große Lücke im Stundenplan



Ich leg mich gleich noch mal ne Stunde hin. War Heute Nacht erst gegen 02:15 Uhr in der Falle.

Ansonsten hab ich gestern noch eine E-Mail bekommen das der Garmin unterwegs ist. Mal sehen ob das noch bis zum WE klappt, denn ab Sonntag 02:00 Uhr bin ich auf dem Weg nach St. Anton und komme erst am Samstag wieder zurück.


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

Na  dann tu dir nochma die Ruhe an


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Männer!

Wenn der Garmin nicht mit UPS kommt sollte es noch klappen Jens. 
Welchen hast du denn nun eigentlich bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Januar 2013)

morgen


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Wenn der Garmin nicht mit UPS kommt sollte es noch klappen Jens.
> Welchen hast du denn nun eigentlich bestellt?



Ich weiß nicht womit Garmin die Geräte an die Händler schickt. Ansonsten: 810


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Naja, wenn´s für mehr nicht gereicht hat geht auch das 810. 
Meine Ladung schnippst mit UPS seit Tagen im Zickzack durchs Land.
Der kürzeste Weg ist wohl zu einfach. Von Wermelskirchen nach Köln, von da nach D´dorf dann nach Löbichau (musste ich erstmal auf der Karte suchen) ist aber schon ziemlich nah an Leipzig, von da an Leipzig vorbei nach Schkeuditz und von dort soll es wohl nun zurück gehen - zu mir.
Aber da ich dann halb Zehn zum Arzt muss kommt er sicherlich zwischen halb Zehn und halb Zwölf, wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo muss ich da hin?
> 
> Ach neee, hab ja ein counterstrike date mit meinem Bruder  dazu nen glen!
> Und morgen um 600 wieder auf den crosser zur Arbeit...
> ...



Masters


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2013)

hier unten gibt es aber keine masters rennen... oder welche masters lizenz rennen kennst du auser dm (zu weit weg dieses jahr) und buliga (weis man noch GARNIX!)?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2013)

Veikko, an deiner Stelle wäre ich schon durchgedeht.... Oder hätte das Paket persönlich aus dem Auto geholt. -  Egal wo.

Irgendwie bin ich müde heute...


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Veikko, an deiner Stelle wäre ich schon durchgedeht.... Oder hätte das Paket persönlich aus dem Auto geholt. -  Egal wo.
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich müde heute...



Sitzt du heimlich auf dem Klo oder hast du frei Marco?
Naja, das blöde ist dass ich wirklich seit Tagen das Gefühl vermittelt bekomme dass es ankommen soll und ich mich nicht weit weg wage. Sollte eigentlich letzte Woche kommen, was aber wohl nix wurde dann heißt es Montag, Dienstag,... 
Muss jetzt weg - also jetzt kann er gleich ums Eck kommen!

Bis denne...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Januar 2013)

der ist jetzt ein TT (Toilettenteufel)


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich leg mich gleich noch mal ne Stunde hin. War Heute Nacht erst gegen 02:15 Uhr in der Falle.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich gestern noch eine E-Mail bekommen das der Garmin unterwegs ist. Mal sehen ob das noch bis zum WE klappt, denn ab Sonntag 02:00 Uhr bin ich auf dem Weg nach St. Anton und komme erst am Samstag wieder zurück.




Moin!
Da war ich auch erst in der Falle! 
Sonst stehe ich ja am "freien Tag" (erst um 12Uhr Uni) schon früher auf, damit noch ordentlich was schaffe.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> der ist jetzt ein TT (Toilettenteufel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2013)

ToilettentiefTaucher?


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXMQHTYJLag&playnext=1&list=PL14195A163752F1A8&feature=results_video"]Andi und Schmaggi - Toilettenreinigung auf hÃ¶chstem Niveau - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Junior97 (17. Januar 2013)

haha


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Solche Vollpfosten!!! 

Ach ja - und UPS hat es geschafft. Habe es auch schon zusammengesteckt und es sieht "in echt" gar nicht so scheisze aus.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Januar 2013)

sehr schön Veikko nach ein Bild muß ich dich ja nicht fragen habt ihr eigentlich Schnee in Leipzig


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2013)

was wo wie? BILDER VERDAMMTE SCHE***!!!


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sehr schön Veikko nach ein Bild muß ich dich ja nicht fragen habt ihr eigentlich Schnee in Leipzig



Naja Schnee.   Der ist hier so dick dass man das Pflaster durch sieht!
Außerhalb ist es bissel mehr aber so richtig von Schnee reden möchte ich da auch nicht.
Bilder mach ich schon Maik aber da muss erstmal die blöde SLX Kurbel runter. Vlt. schaffe ich es Tage ja Lager und Kurbel zu wechseln. Und der hässliche C2 Lenker muss runter! :kotz:
Lampe ist schon montiert für heute Abend zur Testrunde.


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Solche Vollpfosten!!!



Die Idee hätte von mir sein können Aber die Rohre waren dann ja frei


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Idee hätte von mir sein können Aber die Rohre waren dann ja frei



Die Kerle sind echt zu hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

Irgendwas fehlt heuteAchja Augenpflege


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Andi und Schmaggi - Toilettenreinigung auf hÃ¶chstem Niveau - YouTube



So hat der Marco also die Nase richten lassen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2013)

Ahhh schoen 1,5h mit dem crosser durch den Schnee... Herrlich!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Bei mir waren es mehr als 3 Stunden mit dem Tallboy. Hoffe das das nicht zu viel für meine leichte Erkältung war.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2013)

Urlaub? Sack! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Ab Sonntag noch eine Woche St. Anton!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Andi und Schmaggi.... Ich schmeiß mich weg! Wie geil sind die denn



Moin Jungs

Viel Spaß in St. Anton, Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Marcus!

Hast Dich hier ja ein paar Tage nicht mehr geäußert. Wie viele Kilos sind seit dem 1. Januar denn schon wieder verschwunden?

Grüße
Jens

Und Danke für die guten Wünsche!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Andi und Schmaggi - Toilettenreinigung auf hÃ¶chstem Niveau - YouTube



Zu dem Video fallen mir spontan diese beiden Chaoten ein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28reNNevJ3s"]ZDF NICHT NACHMACHEN! 2012 Folge 1 vom 29.06.12 in HD Bernhard Hoecker Wigald Boning - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens,

der neue Job ist ganz schön anstrengend, mach aber viel Spaß. Ich versuche aber trotzdem das Bike zu bewegen und mich anständig zu ernähren. Das Ziel bis zum 31. ist machbar ZZt liege ich bei ca 108kg also minus 14 kg

Du hast Dir ja auch ordentlich was vorgenommen.

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> der neue Job ist ganz schön anstrengend, mach aber viel Spaß. Ich versuche aber trotzdem das Bike zu bewegen und mich anständig zu ernähren. Das Ziel bis zum 31. ist machbar ZZt liege ich bei ca 108kg also minus 14 kg
> 
> ...



Du hast den neuen Job angenommen, finde ich extrem super! Wenn dieser Spaß macht und die Kollegen auch noch in Ordnung sind ist das doch perfekt.

Das sollte doch für Deine persönlichen Ziel nur von Vorteil sein!

Bei mir sind seit dem 1. Januar auch schon knapp 3 Kilos wieder weg. Zum Stand im August fehlt aber noch ein Kilo weniger...

Und dann geht's weiter bergab!

P.S. Die Verringerung Deines Gewicht in 2013 hatte ich gemeint.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie bringt im Moment fast alles Spaß Ich muss immer über mich lachen, wiege sogar mein Essen ab (wenn schon keine neuen Biketeile da sind)

Nimmst Du ein Bike mit oder willst Du "nur" auf die Bretter und zum Apres Ski?

In 2013 ca 4 Kg


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringt im Moment fast alles Spaß Ich muss immer über mich lachen, wiege sogar mein Essen ab (wenn schon keine neuen Biketeile da sind)
> 
> Nimmst Du ein Bike mit oder willst Du "nur" auf die Bretter und zum Apres Ski?
> 
> In 2013 ca 4 Kg



Nur Apres Ski bei meinen Skikünsten!

Nee, den Tag über auf die Bretter und mal schauen ob es da ein Schwimmbad gibt. Bei meinen technischen Fähigkeiten auf den Brettern bezweifel ich ob ich 6 komplette Tage auf der Piste durchhalte.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Klingt super, Apres Ski direkt nach dem Frühstück Skifahren wird sowieso überbewertet und ist viel zu gefährlich!


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Oder rodel doch, macht auch Spaß und man gibt ne gute Figur ab!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Nippelalarm.... bitte Zensieren

Moin Veikko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (17. Januar 2013)

bei mir sind auch schon 4kg seit dem 1.1.13 weg  Und das meine ich ernst


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Marcus, Jens, Jan,....

Jan, das ist der Babyspeck der verschwindet! 

P.S. Habe mir Tee gekocht, für die Flasche, aber langsam schwindet die Lust. Wenn nur das blöde anziehen im Winter nicht wäre.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Du willst jetzt noch los? Respekt

Viel Spaß


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Naja, der eine Teil will und der andere nicht. 
Aber ich denke ich mach nochmal ne Stunde raus. Wenn ich einmal draußen bin gehts ja und macht Spaß. Zumal es morgens immer kälter als abends ist.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Hi Markus,

Du hast es "voll" erfasst!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, der eine Teil will und der andere nicht.
> Aber ich denke ich mach nochmal ne Stunde raus. Wenn ich einmal draußen bin gehts ja und macht Spaß. Zumal es morgens immer kälter als abends ist.



Ich konnte mich vorhin auch erst nicht aufraffen, hat dann aber doch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder rodel doch, macht auch Spaß und man gibt ne gute Figur ab!



Der Phillip hat es aber viel besser drauf als Du uns eine Freude zu machen!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> bei mir sind auch schon 4kg seit dem 1.1.13 weg  Und das meine ich ernst



Du darfst doch ein Deinem Alter gar kein Übergewicht haben!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2013)

Meine Frau hat auch verbot sascha-taugliche-suessigkeiren zu kaufen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marcus, Jens, Jan,....
> 
> Jan, das ist der Babyspeck der verschwindet!
> 
> P.S. Habe mir Tee gekocht, für die Flasche, aber langsam schwindet die Lust. Wenn nur das blöde anziehen im Winter nicht wäre.



Ich habe vorhin 4 Tassen Kamillentee, 1 Tasse Früchtetee und einen Latte Macchiatio gebraucht um die Füße und Finger wieder warm zu bekommen! 

Und bevor hier dumme Gedanken aufkommen, ich hab das Zeug getrunken und nicht über die Füße gekippt!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, der eine Teil will und der andere nicht.
> Aber ich denke ich mach nochmal ne Stunde raus. Wenn ich einmal draußen bin gehts ja und macht Spaß. Zumal es morgens immer kälter als abends ist.



Und danach fühlt es sich noch besser an...!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Der Philosoph ist mal wieder ausgebrochen!


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2013)

Der schlummert immer in mir

Mich motiviert so ein Schei$


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu dem Video fallen mir spontan diese beiden Chaoten ein:
> 
> ZDF NICHT NACHMACHEN! 2012 Folge 1 vom 29.06.12 in HD Bernhard Hoecker Wigald Boning - YouTube



HAb ich mir auch öfter mal reingezogen, die Silvesterfolge war geil


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Die Silvesterfolge kenne ich noch nicht. Muss ich mir wohl mal wieder anschauen.

Cool ist wie sich der Hoecker immer freut wenn etwas explodiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2013)

3h 13min durch die Nacht und den Schnee gefahren. Die neue Lampe schlägt sich hervorragend. Und so lässt sich mein Ziel, bis zum 12-h-Rennen noch 1000 km zu schaffen, hoffentlich realisieren.
Beim WP habe ich zeitmäßig schon Philipp eingeholt, nur noch nicht punktemäßig. Aber ohne Rad kann er auch keine Punkte machen.


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 3h 13min durch die Nacht und den Schnee gefahren. Die neue Lampe schlägt sich hervorragend. Und so lässt sich mein Ziel, bis zum 12-h-Rennen noch 1000 km zu schaffen, hoffentlich realisieren.
> Beim WP habe ich zeitmäßig schon Philipp eingeholt, nur noch nicht punktemäßig. *Aber ohne Rad kann er auch keine Punkte machen.*



Ihr seid auch richtige Freunde Christian?!
Nochmal schön rein mit dem Finger in die Wunde! 

So, bin wieder zurück und es war geil. Nur die verbaute SLX Schaltung, die eh fliegt, geht ja gar nicht. Da muss man den Umwerfer ja mit dem ganzen Arm rüberdrücken! Das ist ja richtig Arbeit.  Aber ansonsten gehts gut vorwärts nur der Lenker, der ja auch fliegt, geht auf die Handballen. Bin kein backsweep gewohnt und sieht auch scheisze aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch richtige Freunde Christian?!
> Nochmal schön rein mit dem Finger in die Wunde!



Wieso? Ich helfe ihm doch sogar aus  Rahmen und Gabel stehen bereit.
Ich will ja auch, dass er wieder fahren kann. Macht zu zweit ja mehr Spaß.



Metrum schrieb:


> So, bin wieder zurück und es war geil. Nur die verbaute SLX Schaltung, die eh fliegt, geht ja gar nicht. Da muss man den Umwerfer ja mit dem ganzen Arm rüberdrücken!



Das kenne ich eigentlich nur von Topswing-Umwerfern. Daher, wenn es beim Rahmen passt, immer Downswing oder gar nichts.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch richtige Freunde Christian?!
> Nochmal schön rein mit dem Finger in die Wunde!
> 
> So, bin wieder zurück und es war geil. Nur die verbaute SLX Schaltung, die eh fliegt, geht ja gar nicht. Da muss man den Umwerfer ja mit dem ganzen Arm rüberdrücken! Das ist ja richtig Arbeit.  Aber ansonsten gehts gut vorwärts nur der Lenker, der ja auch fliegt, geht auf die Handballen. Bin kein backsweep gewohnt und sieht auch scheisze aus.



Das hatte ich sogar schon mit den XT-Shiftern. Züge neu verlegt mit Gore und schwupp, dat geit!


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Nö Christian, ist ein DownSwing Umwerfer.
Aber wie gesagt die ganze SLX Gruppe geht eh runter und kommt an das AMS was hier noch rumsteht und dann in die Bucht geht. Meine Freundin meinte heute schon "Hier stehen ja immer mehr Räder rum!" Mit den von den Jungs stehen jetzt sieben Stück in der Wohnung, dazu noch diverse Reifen, Laufräder, etc. Im Winter bastel ich halt gern zu Hause statt in der kalten Garage.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö Christian, ist ein DownSwing Umwerfer.
> Aber wie gesagt die ganze SLX Gruppe geht eh runter und kommt an das AMS was hier noch rumsteht und dann in die Bucht geht. Meine Freundin meinte heute schon "Hier stehen ja immer mehr Räder rum!" Mit den von den Jungs stehen jetzt sieben Stück in der Wohnung, dazu noch diverse Reifen, Laufräder, etc. Im Winter bastel ich halt gern zu Hause statt in der kalten Garage.



Stell Dich nicht so an!


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2013)

Mach mal bei dem schönen Bike das Stück Gabelschaft schwarz was da im Vorbau zu sehen ist Jens. 
Weshalb soll ich mich nicht so anstellen, wegen der kalten Garage oder wegen dem Kram in der Wohnung? Der stört mich ja nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Sehr geiler Abend heute gewesen!
Mit 3 anderen Kollegen im Park laufen gewesen. Wir haben dann einen Haufen Leute getroffen die Flunkyball spielen und einen Grill anhaben. 
Noch 3 Runden gelaufen und dann mal angesprochen ob wir mitmachen können -> schnell nach Hause, geduscht, gegessen und Bier mitgenommen.
War dann sehr witzig, vorallendingen waren bei den Reha-Studenten viele Mädels dabei 

Mit einer hab ich mich unterhalten, die wohl 3x die Woche 12km laufen geht. Mit der muss ich mich wohl demnächst zum Laufen treffen


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Januar 2013)

Abend die Herren

Die Klojungs schlagen ja wohl alles... Vor allem die Mutti zum Schluss. 

Hier noch News aus der CH-Szene:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151337969686465.489240.25793226464&type=3&l=d272cdf92b

Auch der Julien wohl in der 29er Gilde. 
Ein Hammerteam!!!


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2013)

Moin....

Sehr interessant finde ich die Schaltung. Di2 oder ein Prototyp?







Gruß

Ach ja, "gleich" ist Wochenende


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Moin Philipp!

Uuuuund Maaarcusss!!!!


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

Ich erkenne auf dem Bild nur eine XTR. Der Umwerfer sieht mir an den Rahmen geschraubt aus. Ich gucke aber auch nur auf dem Handy.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2013)

Moin...endlich zurück undjetzt büro den ganzen tag mit lauftraining dazwischen


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Moin!

@ Veikko.   Wegen der Garage

@ Marcus    Shimano bringt die DI2 für das MTB


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens!

Endlich die Antwort auf meine Frage! Ich habe jetzt stundenlang drauf gewartet und kann nun endlich ins Bett, wo dass geklärt ist!

Sag mal, hat dir Marco erklärt weshalb er in der Woche nur noch insgesamt 1h ins Internet darf?


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

na weil ers nicht länger auf Klo aushält oder gibts noch andere Gründe?


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> na weil ers nicht länger auf Klo aushält oder gibts noch andere Gründe?



 Das wirds sein Philipp!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> na weil ers nicht länger auf Klo aushält oder gibts noch andere Gründe?



Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Endlich die Antwort auf meine Frage! Ich habe jetzt stundenlang drauf gewartet und kann nun endlich ins Bett, wo dass geklärt ist!
> 
> Sag mal, hat dir Marco erklärt weshalb er in der Woche nur noch insgesamt 1h ins Internet darf?



Na siehste, so gut bin ich zu Dir und lass Dich endlich schlafen!


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Wann  gehts zum Rodeln Jens, heut noch?


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Januar 2013)

Morgen Jungs

Ist nicht MTB, da ist ja alles sauber(er)... Aber hat jemand einen Link zum Armstrong-Interview?

Ja, die Schaltung am BMC ist wohl eine Di2 für MTB. Der Rahmen sei ca 900g, 29er M!!! Brutale Vorgabe an die Konkurrenz. Thömus, als kleiner Bruder, kommt mit 950g als 29er, der alte war noch 1450g.



www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Und Shimoano kommt auch mit einer neuen Technik für Scheibenbremsen, ist aber speziell für die Schrauber sehr interessant.

@ Veikko

Sonntag Nacht ist Abfahrt, Morgens in St.Anton!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö Christian, ist ein DownSwing Umwerfer.
> Aber wie gesagt die ganze SLX Gruppe geht eh runter und kommt an das AMS was hier noch rumsteht und dann in die Bucht geht. Meine Freundin meinte heute schon "Hier stehen ja immer mehr Räder rum!" Mit den von den Jungs stehen jetzt sieben Stück in der Wohnung, dazu noch diverse Reifen, Laufräder, etc. Im Winter bastel ich halt gern zu Hause statt in der kalten Garage.



Na dein Glück auch (DS-Umwerfer).
Madame meckert momentan auch rum, wenn irgendwas rumsteht. Das siffige Rad in der Küche strapaziert ihre Geduld gerade wohl etwas. Und dabei hatte ich ihn ihrer alten Wohnung zeitweise 3 Räder zu stehen.
Aber die Wandhalterung ist schon fast fertig. Ich brauche nur noch einen Dübel, weil der Haken doch recht massiv und nichts Passendes im Haus ist.

Ach ja: Jens, anfangs mochte ich das Tallboy nicht so, aber jetzt find' ich's richtig gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Sehr interessant finde ich die Schaltung. Di2 oder ein Prototyp?
> 
> ...



du noob!  das ist der DI akku fuer die fox!  das ist ne normale xtr dran. ist sche*** zu erkenne geb ich ja zu 

guggst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Hi Christian,

danke für die Blumen.

Das Bild habe ich auch eingefügt weil ich meistens im Büro rumschraube und im Wohnzimmer steht gerade das hier:





Das Bike habe ich ja auf die XX-Twister umgebaut.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> du noob!  das ist der DI akku fuer die fox!  das ist ne normale xtr dran. ist sche*** zu erkenne geb ich ja zu
> 
> guggst du hier



Hi Sascha,

die elektronisch schaltbare XTR kommt trotzdem.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

richtig, aber auf dem bild is sie net


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs
> 
> Ist nicht MTB, da ist ja alles sauber(er)... Aber hat jemand einen Link zum Armstrong-Interview?
> 
> ...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43EE9I8ZMFc"]Oprah and Lance Armstrong: The Worldwide Exclusive - FULL - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> danke für die Blumen.
> 
> ...



Und über mich aufregen weil ich nicht in der kalten Garage schrauben will!!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> richtig, aber auf dem bild is sie net



Auf dem Ipad war die Abbildung leider etwas klein um das ohne große Mühe zu erkennen.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und über mich aufregen weil ich nicht in der kalten Garage schrauben will!!!



Meine kalte Garage ist auch noch 4 Kilometer von hier entfernt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

mein keller ist radlager und werkstadt ONLY! da kommt mir sonst nix rein!


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meine kalte Garage ist auch noch 4 Kilometer von hier entfernt!



Meine auch einen Kilometer, etwa. Und immer den Lüfter anschmeißen um dann am Ende wohlige 6-8 Grad zu erzielen seh ich auch nicht ein, wenn es anders geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mein keller ist radlager und werkstadt ONLY! da kommt mir sonst nix rein!



In meinem Keller kann man nur gebückt stehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

das heist deine frau darf auch rein


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

Und die Kinder...


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute

Heute abend werden erstmal die Hope Bremsen entlüftet und gleich mussichnochn Gabelschaft kürzen... Iwe lästig


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> In meinem Keller kann man nur gebückt stehen.



Meiner nur eine Grundfläche von unter 2 Quadratmetern.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das heist deine frau darf auch rein


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2013)

in meiner neuen wohnung/haus hab ich gleich nen zimmer zum schrauben reserviert. Haben ja 5 zimmer, da ist eines frei zum schrauben...

Da freu ich mich schon drauf...mein armes schatzi


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meiner nur eine Grundfläche von unter 2 Quadratmetern.



Naja, der kann ja von der Grundfläche auch nicht größer sein als das Haus drüber!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, der kann ja von der Grundfläche auch nicht größer sein als das Haus drüber!



Lass mal rechnen....dann müsste die Bude ganz schön hoch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2013)

WO hastn dann die ganzen Räder stehen?

In jedem  Raum drei oder wie?


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

Heute guck ich Django.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> WO hastn dann die ganzen Räder stehen?
> 
> In jedem  Raum drei oder wie?



Hauptsächlich in 2 anderen Kellerräumen und in der Garage!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Stehst du dann manchmal vor dem falschen Raum und musst ein anderes Rad nehmen?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> du noob!  das ist der DI akku fuer die fox!  das ist ne normale xtr dran. ist sche*** zu erkenne geb ich ja zu
> 
> guggst du hier



Ich bin zu alt für diesen neumodischen Kram

Und was ist ein noop


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

nooB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nooB



Hey Sascha, 

Markus ist zu alt für solch neumodischen Kram!

Hallo Markus!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jenz

Bei der Schreibweise von Sascha lohnt es sich schon mal nachzufragen. Ich hatte keine Lust 100 EventualitÃ¤ten zu googlen.ð


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht!


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo Jenz
> 
> Bei der Schreibweise von Sascha lohnt es sich schon mal nachzufragen. Ich hatte keine Lust 100 EventualitÃ¤ten zu googlen.ð


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

thy mother!


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

Klingt in englisch nicht besser.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

ALTenglisch bitte!


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich in 2 anderen Kellerräumen und in der Garage!



Wie lang seid ihr im Urlaub? 

Moin Jungs, bin eben von ner Runde zurück!
Im Schatten ist es arg frisch heute. 

Philipp wir gehen heute auch in Django. 
Mittwoch und Gestern war es in unserem Lieblingskino schon zu voll und nur noch blöde Plätze frei.
Nachos mit Käsesauce!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

hmmm ich bin auch noch am ueberlegen django im kino oder @ home... kino ist groesser... @ home (auf maxdome in hd auf 50zoll) ist au net schlecht aber vor allem viiiiiel bequemer... gerade mit kleinkind...


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Oder Kleinkind an die Omma verborgen und nen schönen Abend, mit Kino machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

auch ne moeglichkeit,... nur in kino gibts kein scotch?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wie lang seid ihr im Urlaub?



Ich, reine Männerrunde. Mein persönlicher Wachhund ist zu Hause!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmmm ich bin auch noch am ueberlegen django im kino oder @ home... kino ist groesser... @ home (auf maxdome in hd auf 50zoll) ist au net schlecht aber vor allem viiiiiel bequemer... gerade mit kleinkind...



Sagt das Kleinkind nicht sowieso irgendwann Onkel zu Dir bei Deinem Trainingspensum?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

gar net... aber als meine frau heute mit dem kleinen vom spzierengehen zurrueck kam stand er im keller (durchgang von der tiefgarage zu unserer wohnung hoch) vor unserem keller und sagt papa... zeigt da drauf.... 

er freut sich als auch ein loch in bauch, wenn papa vom training heim kommt und er papa's trinkflasche haben darf


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gar net... aber als meine frau heute mit dem kleinen vom spzierengehen zurrueck kam stand er im keller (durchgang von der tiefgarage zu unserer wohnung hoch) vor unserem keller und sagt papa... zeigt da drauf....
> 
> er freut sich als auch ein loch in bauch, wenn papa vom training heim kommt und er papa's trinkflasche haben darf



Vor der jetzigen Kälteperiode hätte ich meine von außen völlig versiffte Trinkflasche niemandem in die Hand drücken mögen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

die bekommt er ja auch nur, nachdem ich sie sauber gewaschen habe... und wenn es zu schlimm ist bekommt er seine eigene Pinguin. die ist auch ok, wenn ich sie ihm mit mineralwasser voll mache.


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Ein Bild, im Rohzustand, weil der Inselmaik sonst weiter nervt.
Sagt nix negatives, ist nur zusammengesteckt was im Karton lag.
Aber das fahren macht schon Spaß. Herr Kern sagt 11,4 fühlt sich beim tragen aber fast an wie mein Coiler.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Und wenn man das Rahemngewicht und das diverser Anbauteile ist das auch in Ordnung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

seeehr huebsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Danke. Das meiste fliegt eh, wie schon gesagt. Werde daher wohl die Labels auch noch auf dem LRS lassen, ist in dem Fall wohl besser. Zumal sie auch nicht bunt sind und mich im Augenblick daher nicht so arg nerven.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2013)

Ich guck auch lieber zuhause. Ist wirklich gemütlicher und unser Hifi und Tv Aufbau ist auch nicht mehr zu verachten.

Das Rad sieht wirklich recht gut aus. Ich finde auch dass die Optik der Slx gut zur Gabel passt.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön das Bike...

FEIERABEND UND WOCHENENDE

Prost ihr Bagaluten


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir auch gut das Bike. Sieht im stand schon schnell aus


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2013)

Danke Jungs. Endlich wieder was zu basteln.
War dass deine erste Arbeitswoche Marcus?

Philipp, die Kiste ist aus deinem Dorf.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2013)

Nö, die Zweite. Bringt echt Spaß und ist interessant.. aber anstrengend.

Ich komme nur mit dem Schlafen nicht klar, werde jede Nacht um 4-4:30 wach und kann nicht wieder einschlafen. Dazu die Diät zerrt ganz schön..

Heute Abend lasse ich es mir aber gut gehen, habe ein Date und werde beim Essen keine Kcal zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö, die Zweite. Bringt echt Spaß und ist interessant.. aber anstrengend.
> 
> Ich komme nur mit dem Schlafen nicht klar, werde jede Nacht um 4-4:30 wach und kann nicht wieder einschlafen. Dazu die Diät zerrt ganz schön..
> 
> Heute Abend lasse ich es mir aber gut gehen, habe ein Date und werde beim Essen keine Kcal zählen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2013)

Die dt sieht schon gut aus,... Aaaaber...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ein Bild, im Rohzustand, weil der Inselmaik sonst weiter nervt.
> Sagt nix negatives, ist nur zusammengesteckt was im Karton lag.
> Aber das fahren macht schon Spaß. Herr Kern sagt 11,4 fühlt sich beim tragen aber fast an wie mein Coiler.



Badass


----------



## Junior97 (18. Januar 2013)

sieht geil aus das 29" Metrum


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Hab gerade diesen ebay-shop gefunden und überlege ernsthaft wegen der 26" rigid und der Carbonklemme fürn Umwerfer.
http://www.ebay.de/sch/m.html?frommaketrack=true&item=370674306181&viewitem=&sspagename=VIP%3Awatchlink%3Atop%3Ade&_ssn=procyclingdiscount&rt=nc


EDITH sagt: Seit wann sind in der Retailverpackung für Torxschrauben (Avid-Bremsscheibe) 13 Schrauben drin?


----------



## reddevil72 (18. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmmm ich bin auch noch am ueberlegen django im kino oder @ home... kino ist groesser... @ home (auf maxdome in hd auf 50zoll) ist au net schlecht aber vor allem viiiiiel bequemer... gerade mit kleinkind...



Abend die Herren

Ist ja wohl klar. @home, mit Kleinkind sicher die bessere Alternative. Mit Nachwuchs einen freien Abend für Kino zu opfern bringts nicht. Dann lieber gut Essen oder so...




www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie nix los hier...


----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2013)

n'abend!!
hab heute wieder leute aufm ergometer gequält


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Und ich habe Heute gar nichts gemacht...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Ich auch nicht außer unikram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2013)

naja, das ist bei mir ja uni-kram


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Hier KZH!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, das ist bei mir ja uni-kram



Gemeinheit 

Ich darf auch morgen in die Uni


----------



## Junior97 (18. Januar 2013)

So männers  

habe mal so ne Frage zu Felgen nochmal.
Habe jetzt folgende Felgen im Blickfeld
ZTR Alpine
ZTR Crest
BOR/FRM Xmd 333

welche sollte ich am besten nehmen preislich sind die ja recht nahe beieinander. Gefahren soll das ganze mit Novatec X-Light Naben und DT Swiss Competition Speichen später Sapim CX Ray.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

Ich täte da direkt Revos nehmen.


----------



## Junior97 (18. Januar 2013)

was sind Revos ?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2013)

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,301;product=15722

oder schwarz mit alunippel

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?product=15718;prev=15722;page=2;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,301


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> So männers
> 
> *habe mal so ne Frage zu Felgen nochmal.*
> Habe jetzt folgende Felgen im Blickfeld
> ...


...und ich hätte 'ne Frage bezüglich Bremsscheiben...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dann mal weg, fröstelnde schnoddernde Grüße!

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2013)

Genau! Gute Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Welche Bremsscheiben könnt ihr aktuell empfehlen?

Ich war mit meinen Ashima AiRotor zuletzt unzufrieden.
Avid HS1 find' ich auch nicht so toll. Avid HSX siehe HS1.

Ich brauche vorne 'ne 180er Scheibe, hinten 160mm.

Deshalb fällt die Ashima AiNeon leider raus:







Jetzt denke ich an die Ashima Ai2:





http://www.ashima.com.tw/Ai2.html

...fragt sich nur, ob die sich besser machen wird, als die Vorgängerversion.

Ach so, die schönen und leichten Hope X2 Race scheiden auch aus, da nur in 160/140 verfügbar und die Nieten nicht mit meiner Bremse kompatibel sind.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg, fröstelnde schnoddernde Grüße!
> 
> N8


Gute Besserung!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Was ist mit dieser hier?


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab die hier schon seit Ewigkeiten in meinen Favoriten. Kannst sie ja mal kaufen und mir dann sagen ob sie taugen. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/6100-140-160-180-mm-windslide-ii-bremsscheibe-66g-76g-90g-by-tp


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich hab die hier schon seit Ewigkeiten in meinen Favoriten. Kannst sie ja mal kaufen und mir dann sagen ob sie taugen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/6100-140-160-180-mm-windslide-ii-bremsscheibe-66g-76g-90g-by-tp


So, so 

Na mal sehen... würde gerne ein Set Scheiben kaufen und damit glücklich werden


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich hab die hier schon seit Ewigkeiten in meinen Favoriten. Kannst sie ja mal kaufen und mir dann sagen ob sie taugen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/6100-140-160-180-mm-windslide-ii-bremsscheibe-66g-76g-90g-by-tp


...montiert sehen sie ja schon mal gut aus...






...das tun die Ai2 sowie KCNC's auch...

...aber in erster Linie geht's ja um's Wesentliche bei der Bremsscheibe: Leistung


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ?



Das Gewicht ist ja top aber die sehen scheisze aus.
Hast du die AiNeon schonmal gehabt, bzw. sind die gut?
Muss Februar eh bei denen einkaufen, würde Porto sparen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen Ashima AiRotor zuletzt unzufrieden.


...die Bremskraft war wohlgemerkt ausreichend.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ja top aber die sehen scheisze aus.
> Hast du die AiNeon schonmal gehabt, bzw. sind die gut?
> Muss Februar eh bei denen einkaufen, würde Porto sparen.


Ich finde sie ganz hübsch - Geschmäcker sind verschieden 

!!! die 160er Scheibe aus Titan wiegt 53g!!!


Das ist die Stahl-160er:


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich hab die hier schon seit Ewigkeiten in meinen Favoriten. Kannst sie ja mal kaufen und mir dann sagen ob sie taugen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/6100-140-160-180-mm-windslide-ii-bremsscheibe-66g-76g-90g-by-tp


Heißer Preis!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...die Bremskraft war wohlgemerkt ausreichend.



Ja was nun?! Erst schreibst du unzufrieden und dann wohlgemerkt ausreichend. Das widerrum würde im Wortsinne bedeuten dass du betonst dass es ausreichend war! 

Hast Du getrunken?


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Heißer Preis!



Eben und wenn sie nix taugen dann kann man sie doch wieder verkaufen oder an die Stadtschlampe oder so.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja was nun?! Erst schreibst du unzufrieden und dann wohlgemerkt ausreichend. Das widerrum würde im Wortsinne bedeuten dass du betonst dass es ausreichend war!
> 
> Hast Du getrunken?


Ja sie verziehen sich halt und das nervt - ständig schleift die Scheibe am Belag 

Nicht doch


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eben und wenn sie nix taugen dann kann man sie doch wieder verkaufen oder an die Stadtschlampe oder so.


Möchte kein Geld zum Fenster raus werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja sie verziehen sich halt und das nervt - ständig schleift die Scheibe am Belag
> 
> Nicht doch



Aber die schreiben da:


*Ashima Bremsscheibe AiNEON Rotor 

*extrem leichte Bremsscheibe für den Cross Country Einsatz
*wunderbarer  Rundlauf durch steifen Aluminium-Spider*, langsamen Stanzprozess und  hohe Güteklasse des am Reibring verwendeten Stahls
Verwendung von Standardbremsbelägen möglich
inkl. roter Befestigungsschrauben aus Aluminium mit Torx-Aufnahme


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber die schreiben da:
> 
> 
> *Ashima Bremsscheibe AiNEON Rotor
> ...


...die AiNeon gibt's aber nur bis 160mm Durchmesser  


...die KCNC Scheibe aus Stahl kostet gerade mal 17â¬! Rund die HÃ¤lfte der Ai2. Das reizt.


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Ich brauch und such nur 160er. Hier ist es nicht so bergig wie in Berlin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich brauch und such nur 160er. Hier ist es nicht so bergig wie in Berlin.


...der war gut


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Ich klink mich jetzt aus, ist spät. Gute Nacht!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> ich klink mich jetzt aus, ist spät. Gute nacht!


n8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Soll morgen:
@ junior: Nimm crest auf novatch mit revo speichen. Bin am 26er immer revo gefahren. Mehr braucht man net und belastungsgerecht dick und dünn mischen ist in meiner Erfahrung Esoteriker.

Zu den Scheiben: mit den avid x0 + hs1 bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die ashima hatten bei mir (und beim kollegen) nur dann die Tendenz zu Eiern, wenn sie falsch rum montiert waren. Es gab eine Serie die falsch bedruckt war. Die Stege müssen gegen die Drehrichtung stehen. Sonst ist das system nicht stabile und die Scheibe verzieht sich.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Januar 2013)

moin...gleich gehts aufs bike. Muss mal wieder tun. 
brauche bewegung sonst roste ich ein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Erst einkaufen, dan Kindergarten anschauen und heute mittag wieder GA schrubben... OlE!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2013)

Moin

noch sehr ruhig hier


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...die AiNeon gibt's aber nur bis 160mm Durchmesser
> 
> 
> ...die KCNC Scheibe aus Stahl kostet gerade mal 17! Rund die Hälfte der Ai2. Das reizt.



Moin!

Stimmt ja wohl gar nicht, guggst du: http://www.ashima.com.tw/Aineon.html



			
				nopain-nogain schrieb:
			
		

> Soll morgen:
> @ junior: Nimm crest auf novatch mit revo speichen. Bin am 26er immer  revo gefahren. Mehr braucht man net und belastungsgerecht dick und dünn  mischen ist in meiner Erfahrung Esoteriker.
> 
> Zu den Scheiben: mit den avid x0 + hs1 bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die  ashima hatten bei mir (und beim kollegen) nur dann die Tendenz zu Eiern,  wenn sie falsch rum montiert waren. Es gab eine Serie die falsch  bedruckt war. Die Stege müssen gegen die Drehrichtung stehen. Sonst ist  das system nicht stabile und die Scheibe verzieht sich.



Der Junior kann sicher auch die Alpine fahren. Meine Olympic tut hier auch sehr gut!

Meine Ashima Aro-08 waren auch "gut". Aber das ständige klingeln geht eben aufn Sack. Wenn es gute Erfahrungen zu den AiNeon gibt und die nicht klingen wäre es sonst eine Überlegung für den Race LRS.
Sonst Hs1!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Olympic war Hammer, aber mit crest darf man halt auch mal gescheit nen 2.25er montieren. Geht auf alpine auch, aber auf der crest besser.
Falsch liegst du mit keiner der Felgen... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Moin... Habe ich heute gute Laune

Werde jetzt auch aufs Bike, es ist arschkalt aber die Sonne scheint!

Wünsche einen schönen Tag und den Kranken eine gute Besserung...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Moin! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soll morgen:
> @ junior: Nimm crest auf novatch mit revo speichen. Bin am 26er immer revo gefahren. Mehr braucht man net und belastungsgerecht dick und dünn mischen ist in meiner Erfahrung Esoteriker.
> 
> Zu den Scheiben: mit den avid x0 + hs1 bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die ashima hatten bei mir (und beim kollegen) nur dann die Tendenz zu Eiern, wenn sie falsch rum montiert waren. Es gab eine Serie die falsch bedruckt war. Die Stege müssen gegen die Drehrichtung stehen. Sonst ist das system nicht stabile und die Scheibe verzieht sich.
> ...



Scheiben waren/sind korrekt montiert 
Aber danke für den Hinweis!
...und deine(n) Meinung/Rat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Stimmt ja wohl gar nicht, guggst du: http://www.ashima.com.tw/Aineon.html
> 
> ...


Es gibt zwei verschiedene AiNeon Scheiben.
Einmal die vom Link mit 3-Loch-Befestigung für spezielle Naben, welche zusammen mit Token entwickelt wurden (160+180mm)

und eine 6-Loch Version. Diese habe ich bisher nicht größer, als 160mm gefunden. Wenn du sie finden solltest, wär's klasse. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie gut bremsen und das Aussehen finde ich sehr ansprechend


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, dachte die gibts dann auch als 6-Loch. Falsch gedacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Bin auch mal wieder da..

_*Guten Morgen
*_

Veikoo, dein ScandAl gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Die letzten Posts bin ich nur überflogen  -  zu viel Text..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2013)

oh war das kalt heute und dann noch der Wind an der Küste...

Was für eine Winterhose/vorne Winddicht haben eigentlich die "schweren" Jungs so an???

gruss TT


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Was heißt schwer? Ich fahre heute wieder mit:
Kurze Hose
Beinlinge
Lages Unterhemd
Thermojacke
Ueberschuhe
Buff
Thermo Handschuhe
Helm!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2013)

ü80kg...
hmm, wie können bei der kälte Beinlinge reichen??? Da ist doch nix mit Windschutz? Und ne kurze Hose ist doch am Oberschenkel auch sehr dünn???


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Ka, fahre ich schon immer Sooo,... Schwarzwwaelder? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2013)

Moiin


Ich dreh auch gleich ne Runde mit nen paar Kumpels


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2013)

sascha, bei dir muß es einfach wärmer sein...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sascha, bei dir muß es einfach wärmer sein...



der ist sicher gerade in Südarfika und verräts nur nicht 

Yeay, gerade zwei Pakete bekommen 

Ich muss sagen, dass Sascha deutlich besser enpacken kann, als die Jungs von bike24. Besten Dank fürs Paket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was heißt schwer? Ich fahre heute wieder mit:
> Kurze Hose
> Beinlinge
> Lages Unterhemd
> ...



Mach ich auch so und bei mir wars heute -6°...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ü80kg...
> hmm, wie können bei der kälte Beinlinge reichen??? Da ist doch nix mit Windschutz? Und ne kurze Hose ist doch am Oberschenkel auch sehr dünn???



Am Berg zieht's nicht so wie an der Küste! ich hab bei den Temperaturen immer Thermo-Unterhemd, Langarmtrikot, Unterhose mit Einsatz, Softshell-oder Lycrawinterhose, Wintersocken, Winterschuhe, Überschuhe, Thermohandschuhe und Helm.

Wenn es richtig kalt ist noch ein Buff über die Birne.

Mit ein wenig Druck darf das genannte Langarmtrikot aber kein richtig gefüttertes Wintertrikot sein, sonst schwitzt ich wie ne Sau!


Und vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!  ich nehm jetzt erst mal ein heißes Erkältungsbad.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2013)

hmm, muß wohl am Wind liegen...


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Januar 2013)

Habe gerade ne R1 bremse für 150.- geschossen...mit blauen abdeckungen...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Habe gerade ne R1 bremse für 150.- geschossen...mit blauen abdeckungen...



...und ich wäre jetzt gerne blau!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid ja doch recht dünn angezogen... Ich war heute bei ~ -7° C mit Philipp unterwegs (er hat das Rad seiner Freundin benutzt) und hatte Folgendes an:

- langes (Funktions-)Unterhemd
- langes Trikot
- Softshell
- Jacke
- lange (Funktions-)Unterhose
- lange Hose
- 2 Paar Socken
- Überschuhe
- Unterhelmmütze
- Thermohandschuhe

Das war von der Temperatur ziemlich optimal. Weniger hätte ich nicht tragen wollen. War wieder mal eine gute Runde. Bisher habe ich meinen "Trainingsplan" zur 12-h-Rennen-Vorbereitung eingehalten


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Januar 2013)

ich ned...bin am arbeiten im moment...cruisen wieder durch die halbe schweiz:-(((und schneit wie sau...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Hier ist es nur kalt (-4 Grad) mit fiesem Ostwind. Schnee gibt's nicht, Sonne allerdings auch nicht!


----------



## InoX (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte folgendes an:
Kurze Tragerhose,
lange Winterlaufhose drüber,
Ski-Strümpfe,
kurze Socken,
Craft Unterhemd,
Thermounterhemd,
meine Regenjacke,
Winterhandschuhe,
eine Unterhelmmütze
und Überschuhe.
Achso und nen Buff am Hals.

Nächstes Mal zieh ich aber mehr an.
Bin aber knappe u70 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, ein Buff-Tuch hatte ich auch noch um den Hals. Gaaaanz wichtig!

Die Sonne war in Berlin sogar kurzzeitig da. Schnee liegt nur von der vergangenen Woche, da es ansonsten zwischendurch nur gefusselt hat.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2013)

...endlich mal Leute, die ein wenig mehr anhaben


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...endlich mal Leute, die ein wenig mehr anhaben



Ich verstehe das schon, früher herrschte im Osten bei vielen Dingen ein gewisser Mangel. Da muss man doch den heutigen Überfluss gleich ausnutzen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Sooo 2;40h bei minus 2grad. Der crosser ist Sooo toll! Die Wege sind völlig vol geschneet und ich spuhre volles tempo durch 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Boah Sascha, schmeiß endlich Dein Handy weg!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Boah Sascha, schmeiß endlich Dein Handy weg!



Was denn? Das völlig voll? Ab und zu ist es net das tablet, sondern der user 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

oder zieh die Handschuhe vorm tippen aus


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was denn? Das völlig voll? Ab und zu ist es net das tablet, sondern der user
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ok, dann schmeiß den User weg!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Diesmal war es der dau!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (19. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Diesmal war es der dau!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Vor solchen wie dir hat uns unsere Informatiklehrerin immer gewarnt.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Vor solchen wie dir hat uns unsere Informatiklehrerin immer gewarnt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2013)

Me ist dipl inf (uni) 
ICH DARF DAS! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (19. Januar 2013)

Fahre wenn nur mit Beinlingen und teils sogar noch nur mit Knielingen.


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Wenn du beim tippen nicht hin schaust wäre vlt. ein Braille Handy ne Alternative?


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Fahre wenn nur mit Beinlingen und teils sogar noch nur mit Knielingen.



Sonst ohne alles


Bin auch von unsere Tour wieder zurück. Die wege waren einfach Traumhaft fahrbarWetter war auch einfach nur geil


----------



## Junior97 (19. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sonst ohne alles
> 
> 
> Bin auch von unsere Tour wieder zurück. Die wege waren einfach Traumhaft fahrbarWetter war auch einfach nur geil



du weist schon wie ich das meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> du weist schon wie ich das meine



Wie er es geschrieben hat!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich war die Woche so fleißig und vernünftig (105,75kg), heute gibt es einen Kleinen

Prost


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich war die Woche so fleißig und vernünftig (105,75kg), heute gibt es einen Kleinen
> 
> Prost



Super Sache Markus!

Bei mir standen Heute Morgen 96,5 auf der Waage. Mal sehen was St.Anton daraus macht...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Super Sache Markus!
> 
> Bei mir standen Heute Morgen 96,5 auf der Waage. Mal sehen was St.Anton daraus macht...



Danke Jänz,

lass es Dir gut gehen, es ist dein Urlaub... Schei$ auf die Waage!

Wenn Du wieder da bist, müssen wir uns mal treffen. Bin mittlerweile bereit dazu Meine Angstzustände bekomme ich zZt sehr gut unter Kontrolle.

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke Jänz,
> 
> lass es Dir gut gehen, es ist dein Urlaub... Schei$ auf die Waage!
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 1 wird wohl nicht viel nach oben passieren. Wegen der starken Erkältung werde ich mich beim Apres-Ski sehr zurückhalten und somit den Apetitanreger und auch Gewichtstreiber außen vor lassen.

Und das andere hört sich doch super an!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1 wird wohl nicht viel nach oben passieren. *Wegen der starken Erkältung werde ich mich beim Apres-Ski sehr zurückhalten und somit den Apetitanreger und auch Gewichtstreiber außen vor lassen.*
> 
> Und das andere hört sich doch super an!



Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe die Erkältung "verschwindet" schnell und versaut Dir nicht den Urlaub...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich war die Woche so fleißig und vernünftig (105,75kg), heute gibt es einen Kleinen
> 
> Prost





Ich habe am Mittwoch mit Jens 2 schöne 0,5er Corea getrunken... Lägger! Er nur Schorle. Auto!!
Aber ich war so vom ganzen Tag dehydriert, ich habe voll genuschelt von den beiden Gläschen...  

Heute gibt´s nur Tee. Mich fröstelt es..



ohneworte schrieb:


> Super Sache Markus!
> 
> Bei mir standen Heute Morgen 96,5 auf der Waage.* Mal sehen was St.Anton daraus macht...*



Unter normalen Umständen wird immer mehr daraus...  

Hoch die Tassen! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1 wird wohl nicht viel nach oben passieren. Wegen der starken Erkältung werde ich mich beim Apres-Ski sehr zurückhalten und somit den Apetitanreger und auch Gewichtstreiber außen vor lassen.
> 
> *Und das andere hört sich doch super an!*



  @Marcus

Jens freut sich bestimmt auf eine gemeinsame Runde in den Bergen von HH.
Hat er mir mehrfach erzählt!

Würde ja auch gerne mit, wenn´s nicht so weit weg wäre...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Mittwoch mit Jens 2 schöne 0,5er Corea getrunken... Lägger! Er nur Schorle. Auto!!
> Aber ich war so vom ganzen Tag dehydriert, ich habe voll genuschelt von den beiden Gläschen...
> 
> Heute gibt´s nur Tee. Mich fröstelt es..
> ...



Hoch die Tassen ist immer toll Was ist ein Corea (ich könnte googlen, aber das ist langweilig)

Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hoch die Tassen ist immer toll Was ist ein Corea (ich könnte googlen, aber das ist langweilig)
> 
> Prost



Apfelwein  mit Cola...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Mittwoch mit Jens 2 schöne 0,5er Corea getrunken... Lägger! Er nur Schorle. Auto!!
> Aber ich war so vom ganzen Tag dehydriert, ich habe voll genuschelt von den beiden Gläschen...
> 
> Das war nur das normale hessisch!
> ...



Und das entspricht der Wahrheit!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Apfelwein  mit Cola...



Das gibt's wohl auch nur in Hessen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und das entspricht der Wahrheit!



So, so..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das gibt's wohl auch nur in Hessen!



In der Pfalz ersetzen die Apfelwein durch Rotwein.  Auch goil!!! Da habe ich mich mal böse mit weggeschossen.....


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Mit Rotwein kenne ich das auch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Beim nächsten Treffen muss von uns beiden niemand mehr fahren.... Das verspreche ich dir!!! Da wird getrunken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Apfelwein  mit Cola...



Das ist doch Schweinkram! In die Cola gehört Havana oder Wodka oder Jägermeister, oder .... aber kein APFELWEIN!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Treffen muss von uns beiden niemand mehr fahren.... Das verspreche ich dir!!! Da wird getrunken...



Da bin ich dabei!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Schweinkram! In die Cola gehört Havana oder Wodka oder Jägermeister, oder .... aber kein APFELWEIN!



Cola+Hochsitzwiskey (JägerM) heißt Drehglas.....Tzzzz


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Cola+Hochsitzwiskey (JägerM) heißt Drehglas.....Tzzzz



Mir doch egal wie der Kram heißt... Kopfschmerzen sind garantiert!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir doch egal wie der Kram heißt... Kopfschmerzen sind garantiert!



Die habe ich immer wenn meine Frau mit Sex droht....


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Schweinkram! In die Cola gehört Havana oder Wodka oder Jägermeister, oder .... aber kein APFELWEIN!



Havanna bin ich voll bei Dir!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei!!!!



Wo ich gerade beim Thema "voll" war, ich auch!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die habe ich immer wenn meine Frau mit Sex droht....



Puh, das ist dann ja Druckbetankung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, das ist dann ja Druckbetankung!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Jänz.....

Zwei Sachen möchte ich Dir an Herz legen! Marcus wird mit *C* und der Havana wir mit einem *N* geschrieben... Du Pansen

Jungz, wir werden Spaß haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich ist mir das bekannt...

Kommt bestimmt von den Hektolitern Teekonsum der letzten 3 Tage!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist mir das bekannt...
> 
> Kommt bestimmt von den Hektolitern Teekonsum der letzten 3 Tage!


Ich bin auch voll! Ich habe euch auch gerne...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Jänz.....
> 
> Zwei Sachen möchte ich Dir an Herz legen! *Marcus wird mit C *und der Havana wir mit einem *N* geschrieben... Du Pansen
> 
> Jungz, wir werden Spaß haben!!!



ICH hab das gleich gewusst!!!! 

Wir schreiben hier ja Fett auch mit "u"...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ICH hab das gleich gewusst!!!!



Streber...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Streber...



Hab ich von dir gelernt, Digga....


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ICH hab das gleich gewusst!!!!
> 
> Wir schreiben hier ja Fett auch mit "u"...



Du hast mal was gewusst, Respekt! Wobei, das handelt sich ja auch nicht um die Auflösung vom Tatort!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast mal was gewusst, Respekt! Wobei, das handelt sich ja auch nicht um die Auflösung vom Tatort!



Hab ich dir schon Hals- und Beinbruch gewünscht für´n Skiurlaub!?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hab ich von dir gelernt, Digga....



Ey Digga... Torte, Du flachst mich nich!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSiUkPTqSBA"]Rocker (Klaus Lemke) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Eben war eine Reportage über St. Anton und die crazy Engländer....  
Die brauche ich wie die Höllander im Skiort.   Gar nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ey Digga... Torte, Du flachst mich nich!



Ähm, ein Dialektproblem.     Formulier mal anders, mein Gutster...


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, ein Dialektproblem.     Formulier mal anders, mein Gutster...



Hallo mein Bester... Frau, du verarscht mich nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Ui, ui, ui...


Erst habe ich heute eine Kurbel für´s Inbred gekauft, eben gab´s noch eine Gabel....   Ich konnte nicht anders!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eben war eine Reportage über St. Anton und die crazy Engländer....
> Die brauche ich wie die Höllander im Skiort.   Gar nicht!!!!



Die können in der kommenden Woche auch gerne woanders rumprollen.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Winterschuhe "fast" ersteigert... 

Und der Wodka ist fast alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, ein Dialektproblem.     Formulier mal anders, mein Gutster...



Ansonsten:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_51exHAgz_0"]Das Bo - TÃ¼rlich, tÃ¼rlich (The Dome) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe Winterschuhe "fast" ersteigert...
> 
> Und der Wodka ist fast alle



Wodka, pfui spinne. Da muss ich dann doch noch an ein Prollvolk denken das die Skiorte unsicher macht!:kotz:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ansonsten:  Das Bo - TÃ¼rlich, tÃ¼rlich (The Dome) - YouTube







Ach goil:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoW7_8Wb_8Q"]Ina MÃ¼ller & Jan Delay - Oh Jonny - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (19. Januar 2013)

so bin dann mal nach einer woche messe in münchen wieder im lande...........
danke für eure glückwünsche........................


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach goil:
> 
> Ina MÃ¼ller & Jan Delay - Oh Jonny - YouTube



Die Tante Müller weiß aber auch wie es geht. Sie ist mit Johannes Oerding liiert welcher dann auch mal 16 Jahre jünger ist!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> so bin dann mal nach einer woche messe in münchen wieder im lande...........
> danke für eure glückwünsche........................



Der Matze hat aber ein wenig Aufwärmzeit benötigt!

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hasse "Ginse"bilder von mir..




Moin Matze!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Damit kommst Du aber nicht durch die Flughafenkontrollen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Tante Müller weiß aber auch *wie es geht*. Sie ist mit Johannes Oerding liiert welcher dann auch mal 16 Jahre jünger ist!





Ja,ja...die alten Fahrräder!  
Ich kenne das, gelle Jens...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Moin Matthias...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Tante Müller weiß aber auch wie es geht. Sie ist mit Johannes Oerding liiert welcher dann auch mal 16 Jahre jünger ist!



Hammer Song...!!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTyx_0O8PJ0"]Johannes Oerding - Ich will dich nicht verlier'n (live @ Inas Nacht) HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja,ja...die alten Fahrräder!
> Ich kenne das, gelle Jens...



Du hast da ja nur die Hälfte geschafft.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hammer Song...!!!!!
> 
> Johannes Oerding - Ich will dich nicht verlier'n (live @ Inas Nacht) HD - YouTube



Genau den hab ich gemeint!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau den hab ich gemeint!



Das Lied ist ein Spiegel...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Und wo wir gerade bei geiler Mucke sind:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOT7ToKToGo"]Ozzy Osbourne - Get Me Through (Music Video + Lyrics) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast da ja nur die Hälfte geschafft.



Das war auch mal bei "12"....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Helft mir mal, woher kenne ich die Ina Müller nochmal?  Hatte die nicht mal einen Song über´n Arschgeweih???

In die Kneipe würde ich auch gerne mal. Marcus, Bock??


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Nabend Männer!

Weil wir eben bei Musik sind. Immer noch einfach geil.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__obh4w6tD8"]Kylie Minogue & Nick Cave - Where the Wild Roses Grow - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Moin Veikko! 

Meinst du das ernst?? *Dackelblick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade bei geiler Mucke sind:
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - Get Me Through (Music Video + Lyrics) - YouTube



Und der größte Marzipan-Song ist.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVjEcIANv1o"]Phil Collins "Against All Odds" - YouTube[/nomedia]

damit geht vieles und noch viel mehr!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Was´n mit euch los?????


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nabend Männer!
> 
> Weil wir eben bei Musik sind. Immer noch einfach geil.
> 
> Kylie Minogue & Nick Cave - Where the Wild Roses Grow - YouTube



Der Song ist auch richtig gut was aber in erster Linie an Nick Cave liegt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Song ist auch richtig gut was aber in erster Linie an Nick Cave liegt.



Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht....








->    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q34JAWbmCnE"]Demis Roussos - SchÃ¶n wie Mona Lisa (live) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Na klar liegt das an Nick Cave!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Helft mir mal, woher kenne ich die Ina Müller nochmal?  Hatte die nicht mal einen Song über´n Arschgeweih???
> 
> In die Kneipe würde ich auch gerne mal. Marcus, Bock??



Die Kneipe zeige ich dir gerne... Du bist immer willkommen! Setzt dich in den Zug und beweg deinen Arsch nach HH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Kneipe zeige ich dir gerne... Du bist immer willkommen! Setzt dich in den Zug und beweg deinen Arsch nach HH!



Ich arbeite dran..... Hossa!
Hast du ein Plätzchen für mich, ja?


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trink du mal deine Wein Cola und hör einfach zu wenn sich die Großen unterhalten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Trink du mal deine *APFEL*Wein Cola und hör einfach zu wenn sich die Großen unterhalten!



Hast wohl auf´m Peter Lustig - Heft genächtigt....


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Kneipe zeige ich dir gerne... Du bist immer willkommen! Setzt dich in den Zug und beweg deinen Arsch nach
> HH!




Wo gehts da hin - in den Elbschlosskeller?! 
Da waren wir früher manchmal drin. Da musste man das Bier mit aufs Klo nehmen sonst hat das ein anderer getrunken wenn man weg war!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite dran..... Hossa!
> Hast du ein Plätzchen für mich, ja?



Was für eine Frage!!!! Natürlich, für dich (und alle anderen hier) ist immer Platz!

Es würde mich freuen, euch "mein Hamburg" zu zeigen!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Und hier noch ne coole Nummer:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7zjHtxUWNQ"]Phillip Boa - And Then She Kissed Her - Live 2010 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bekannter ist aber das hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8KSHjsPvq4"]Container love (Live) by Phillip Boa & the Voodooclub - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wo gehts da hin - in den Elbschlosskeller?!
> Da waren wir früher manchmal drin. Da musste man das Bier mit aufs Klo nehmen sonst hat das ein anderer getrunken wenn man weg war!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hast wohl auf´m Peter Lustig - Heft genächtigt....



Nö! Aber du bist bestimmt schon breit wenn du in Hamburg nur ne Kneipentür aufmachst und wenn du da ne Apfelwein Cola bestellst kann Marcus wirklich gleich mit wegziehen!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Boa ist auch cool, mit dem bin ich groß geworden. Habe sogar noch Kassetten von dem.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Boa ist auch cool, mit dem bin ich groß geworden. Habe sogar noch Kassetten von dem.



Was is ne Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Boa ist auch cool, mit dem bin ich groß geworden. Habe sogar noch Kassetten von dem.



Ich auch! Hab ihn auch schon Live gesehen. Und als ich noch nicht im August bereits 2 Messen arbeiten musste ging es immer nach Hildesheim zum Mera Luna.

Auch ein Klassiker:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRpjH4sCgCc"]The Sisters of Mercy - Marian - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö! Aber du bist bestimmt schon breit wenn du in Hamburg nur ne Kneipentür aufmachst und wenn du da ne Apfelwein Cola bestellst kann Marcus wirklich gleich mit wegziehen!






Stimmt, trinkfest bin ich nicht gerade....  Könnte ich ja in meiner trainingsfreien Zeit üben. 



Auch eines meiner Favorits:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeRJLzOfFR0"]HÃROES DEL SILENCIO ENTRE DOS TIERRAS VALENCIA - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage!!!! Natürlich, für dich (und alle anderen hier) ist immer Platz!
> 
> Es würde mich freuen, euch "mein Hamburg" zu zeigen!




Sehr gerne doch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich auch! Hab ihn auch schon Live gesehen. Und als ich noch nicht im August bereits 2 Messen arbeiten musste ging es immer nach Hildesheim zum Mera Luna.
> 
> Auch ein Klassiker:
> 
> The Sisters of Mercy - Marian - YouTube



Kenne ich noch - war aber vor meiner Zeit!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sehr gerne doch!



+1


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö! Aber du bist bestimmt schon breit wenn du in Hamburg nur ne Kneipentür aufmachst und wenn du da ne Apfelwein Cola bestellst kann Marcus wirklich gleich mit wegziehen!



Und Demis Roussos pfeifft!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich auch! Hab ihn auch schon Live gesehen. Und als ich noch nicht im August bereits 2 Messen arbeiten musste ging es immer nach Hildesheim zum Mera Luna.
> 
> Auch ein Klassiker:
> 
> The Sisters of Mercy - Marian - YouTube



Habe ich schon paar Mal Live gesehen und über den Jahreswechsel war er die letzten Jahre immer in Leipzig in der MB.
Mera Luna brauche ich nicht, wir haben hier das WGT im Ort. 

Noch eins von mir, aus feinsten Punkzeiten. 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKIOJh2zUwg"]NEGAZIONE - Little Dreamer - SerenitÃ* di un attimo - YouTube[/nomedia]

P.S. Sisters sind sooo geil gewesen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Eine meiner Lieblingsbands... 

Immer wieder goil!! 

-> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmYynm6Q0nw"]Depeche Mode - Everything counts (live, Milan 2006) - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAIUK6Ijjog"]Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence - Live in Milan 2006 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Junior97 (19. Januar 2013)

tt wo bleibt die Augenpflege ? 
und was musik angeht ne  not my music was ihr da so hört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, trinkfest bin ich nicht gerade....  Könnte ich ja in meiner trainingsfreien Zeit üben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jau, kenne ich! Top-Song!

Die Nummer ist aber Dir mit Sicherheit unbekannt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxCcK-H7YEc"]Shock Therapy - Hate Is Just A Four Letter Word - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

na gut - eines für Jan!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyXkXKBQ_9o"]Biene Maja Intro - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habe ich schon paar Mal Live gesehen und über den Jahreswechsel war er die letzten Jahre immer in Leipzig in der MB.
> Mera Luna brauche ich nicht, wir haben hier das WGT im Ort.
> 
> Noch eins von mir, aus feinsten Punkzeiten.
> ...



Schon klar mit Leipzig, vielleicht schaffe ich das mal zu Pfingsten da zu sein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> tt wo bleibt die Augenpflege ?
> und was musik angeht ne  not my music was ihr da so hört



Kommt. Muss mich erst wieder eingewöhnen...  Servus Jan.


Die gute alte Flughafen-Zeit..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPvMmX7B8WY"]La Esperanza - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> tt wo bleibt die Augenpflege ?
> und was musik angeht ne  not my music was ihr da so hört



Da bist Du zu jung für!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eine meiner Lieblingsbands...
> 
> Immer wieder goil!!
> 
> ...



Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, trinkfest bin ich nicht gerade....  Könnte ich ja in meiner trainingsfreien Zeit üben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil.....

Wenn wir schon dabei sind... 

Meine Einlaufmusik beim Thai-Boxen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VTXBNadd28"]Queen - We Will Rock You - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> na gut - eines für Jan!
> 
> Biene Maja Intro - YouTube


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Auch immer wieder gerne:   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvvWvNOI_CI"]City - Am Fenster 2009 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hammer!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schon klar mit Leipzig, vielleicht schaffe ich das mal zu Pfingsten da zu sein!




Machen wir hier Treffen. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebBjGp7QOGc"]AGNOSTIC FRONT - For My Family - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Yes...  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjbGvEJ7hHg"]melissa etheridge - like the way i do - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Uii, die jetzigen Songs sind mir echt auch fremd...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch immer wieder gerne:   City - Am Fenster 2009 - YouTube
> 
> Hammer!



Das war jeden Abend in der Stammdisse auf dem Plattenteller und somit irgendwann den Beinamen "Verschenkte Minuten"!

Hier noch was aus der guten alten Zeit!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY9eSzB-KbU&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DsZkjasXFYI8GpSn_AAGXC"]Project Pitchfork - Timekiller - Official - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Den noch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuk62WtK4sk"]Ministry - "Jesus Built My Hot Rod" - YouTube[/nomedia]


und der noch uuuunbedingt!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwlogyj7nFE"]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge (Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Ganz groß... Habe damals den Bodyguard für die Herren gemacht

Geile Zeit

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQJhUp2KyyY"]Guns N` Roses - November Rain (Use Your Illusion 1 Tour 1992) Tokio - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das war jeden Abend in der Stammdisse auf dem Plattenteller und somit irgendwann den Beinamen "Verschenkte Minuten"!



Ich liebe den Song!!


Und meine andere Seite (manchmal muss das so..) 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lQL2flsCAo"]BÃ¶hse Onkelz - Mexico (Lausitzring) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guns N` Roses - November Rain (Use Your Illusion 1 Tour 1992) Tokio - YouTube


----------



## Junior97 (19. Januar 2013)

nein Metrum bin eher so richtung Rock unterwegs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBdej6qq4dg"]Chris de Burgh - Spanish Train (live) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Song!!
> 
> 
> Und meine andere Seite (manchmal muss das so..)
> ...



Onkelz haben so geile Texte, wenn man mal das Böse vergisst.
Das habe ich immer gemocht.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRPGDzzGT60"]BÃ¶hse Onkelz - Bin ich nur glÃ¼cklich wenn es schmerzt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Mit den Jungs habe ich Dinge erlebt.. Ohhh mein Gott!


Guns N Roses war das coolste, was ich jemals erlebt habe.... Geile Band!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Onkelz haben so geile Texte, wenn man mal das Böse vergisst.
> Das habe ich immer gemocht.
> 
> BÃ¶hse Onkelz - Bin ich nur glÃ¼cklich wenn es schmerzt - YouTube



Oh, mit der Reaktion hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. 
Es war auf einmal so still hier.... 


 @Jan und alle Bedürftigen der Augenpflege (heute nur geklaut, aber lägger!!)


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Jan, gibt auch noch ne Rock Version: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW36N9PuC5Q"]Biene Maja einsiebtelband.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jan, gibt auch noch ne Rock Version:
> 
> Biene Maja einsiebtelband.wmv - YouTube




Das ist so schlecht.....

meine spätere Einlaufmukke
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97WzX0mII3c"]Guns N' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uii, die jetzigen Songs sind mir echt auch fremd...



Da bist dann sogar Du zu jung für.

Hier noch einen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYYy862KFyE"]Fields Of The Nephilim - Moonchild - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Königssong....


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMV-fenGP1g"]Van Halen-Right now - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywsBvp4PyXY"]Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - MTV Studios, NY 01/10/92 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Und für Marco noch Holy! 
Nette Frauenstimme. Kommt live nicht soo gut rüber. Habe ich noch zwei Platten von. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k2SPANXYR8"]Holy Moses - Finished With The Dogs (Live 89) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - MTV Studios, NY 01/10/92 - YouTube



Nirvana ist auch richtig groß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubRfFRZRIXw"]JOURNEY - Wheel in the sky (live in Berlin 2011) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und für Marco noch Holy!
> Nette Frauenstimme. Kommt live nicht soo gut rüber. Habe ich noch zwei Platten von.
> 
> Holy Moses - Finished With The Dogs (Live 89) - YouTube



Oh mein Gott... Für mich ein "wenig " zu hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Auch klasse...  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTeXkHfWYVo"]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - Live (Pulse) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Für die junggebliebenen Braunschweiger!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoU9JY5ABq4"]Oomph! Mein Herz - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott... Für mich ein "wenig " zu hart



Für mich auch.

Wir waren neulich in Düsseldorf im _*Engel*_. Die lauteste Rockkneipe... 

Mir hat´s das Hirn weggeblasen.  (Achtung Vorlage!!)


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch klasse...
> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - Live (Pulse) - YouTube



Pink Floyd habe ich gerade im"Planetarium" erleben dürfen... Hammer!

Das ist.... Kunst!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott... Für mich ein "wenig " zu hart



Ja ist schon krass die Stimme für ne Frau. Wir hatten mal so Anfang der 90er (als man noch CD´s kaufte oder klaute) so nen Wettkampf wer die CD mit dem meisten Gegrunze findet. Da wurde ich mit der Frau ganz schön gefeiert. Aber es gibt noch schlimmeres bei mir im Regal.
Jetzt wieder sanfte Töne:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO26oxSqG8U"]Schritt fÃ¼r Schritt ins Paradies (1972) - Ton Steine Scherben - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeAmvo2VKEw"]Rio Reiser - Junimond - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort auch guuuuut..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueRxRcoVmjs"]GARTH BROOKS - Friends In Low Places - Grammy Awards 1991 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Für alle alten Trance Jünger.....

Auch Geil!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=632PB_lGL7g"]Humate - Love Stimulation (Paul van Dyk's Love Club Mix) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für mich auch.
> 
> Wir waren neulich in Düsseldorf im _*Engel*_. Die lauteste Rockkneipe...
> 
> Mir hat´s das Hirn weggeblasen.  (Achtung Vorlage!!)



Nehm ich nicht an - aber sei froh dass du nicht in Köln warst, da hätten sie dir was anderes (weg)geblasen! 

Musste ich bringen als Ex-D´dorfer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Rio Reiser - Junimond - YouTube









[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUMa5ZaxCG4"]Karat - Der Blaue Planet - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

Falls jemand bock auf wirklich alten TRANCE hat, 3 Std vom feinsten....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF4Fh59Cark"]The Masters of the Trance Music - oldschool classix 1992-1995 [HD] - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nehm ich nicht an - aber sei froh dass du nicht in Köln warst, da hätten sie dir was anderes (weg)geblasen!
> 
> Musste ich bringen als Ex-D´dorfer.



Du hast in DD gewohnt?! Kennst du das Engel?

Bin dann aber im Oberbayern abgesagt...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Pink Floyd habe ich gerade im"Planetarium" erleben dürfen... Hammer!
> 
> Das ist.... Kunst!



Das stimmt!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgmruBfB6vA"]And one - Klaus - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Falls jemand bock auf wirklich alten TRANCE hat, 3 Std vom feinsten....
> 
> The Masters of the Trance Music - oldschool classix 1992-1995 [HD] - YouTube



Da sind wir uns einig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> And one - Klaus - YouTube


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja ist schon krass die Stimme für ne Frau. Wir hatten mal so Anfang der 90er (als man noch CD´s kaufte oder klaute) so nen Wettkampf wer die CD mit dem meisten Gegrunze findet. Da wurde ich mit der Frau ganz schön gefeiert. Aber es gibt noch schlimmeres bei mir im Regal.
> Jetzt wieder sanfte Töne:
> 
> Rio Reiser - Junimond - YouTube



Das war zu meinem Schulabgang absolut in!


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du hast in DD gewohnt?! Kennst du das Engel?
> 
> Bin dann aber im Oberbayern abgesagt...



Nö, dass kenn ich nicht oder weiß es nicht mehr. War in der ganz schlimmen Zeit wo man noch nach Holland gefahren ist um das Meer zu suchen und es nie gefunden hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Wo wir bei Schulabgang sind...
Eben drübergestolpert ->  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAIDqyi2XsM"]Ein Colt fÃ¼r alle FÃ¤lle, Fall Guy - GMC Sierra Grande - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung.  

Und dann noch Jody... https://www.google.de/search?q=heather+thomas&hl=de&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=KRj7UN38DojxsgaZ4YHQBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1366&bih=664


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Da gibt's noch so einen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=154eAeOInY4"]And One - Pimmelmann - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, dass kenn ich nicht oder weiß es nicht mehr. War in der ganz schlimmen Zeit wo man noch nach Holland gefahren ist um das Meer zu suchen und es nie gefunden hat.



So, so...das Meer also...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns einig...



Anhören und genießen.... Viel Spaß


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, so...das Meer also...



Ja, ja wirklich! Ich schwörs! Am Ende wollten wir immer ans Meer und obwohl Holland so schmal ist haben wir es nie gefunden. Wir haben zwar auch mal ne Woche Urlaub bei Rotterdam gemacht aber da das zur Steinewerferzeit war und die Unterkunft so gemütlich und wir weiterhin so lauter lustiges Zeugs hatten haben wir selbst da nie zum Meer gefunden. Aber ich habe da zumindest ne nicht abgeschickte Postkarte vom Hafen mit heim genommen, da war Wasser drauf. Ich glaub die hängt hier sogar noch irgendwo an ner Pinwand.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, ja wirklich! Ich schwörs! Am Ende wollten wir immer ans Meer und obwohl Holland so schmal ist haben wir es nie gefunden. Wir haben zwar auch mal ne Woche Urlaub bei Rotterdam gemacht aber da das zur Steinewerferzeit war und die Unterkunft so gemütlich und wir weiterhin so lauter lustiges Zeugs hatten haben wir selbst da nie zum Meer gefunden. Aber ich habe da zumindest ne nicht abgeschickte Postkarte vom Hafen mit heim genommen, da war Wasser drauf. Ich glaub die hängt hier sogar noch irgendwo an ner Pinwand.






*Für Jens! *Etwas Skiurlaubsflair..,bzw für seine Kumpels. Er bleibt ja im Bettchen... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LszfH5njbc"]Oberhausen Ole 2012 | Mickie Krause | Nur noch Schuhe an! (Live) | TV.NEWS-on-Tour.de - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Haben wir die anderen hier heute verkrault???????????


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, ja wirklich! Ich schwörs! Am Ende wollten wir immer ans Meer und obwohl Holland so schmal ist haben wir es nie gefunden. Wir haben zwar auch mal ne Woche Urlaub bei Rotterdam gemacht aber da das zur Steinewerferzeit war und die Unterkunft so gemütlich und wir weiterhin so lauter lustiges Zeugs hatten haben wir selbst da nie zum Meer gefunden. Aber ich habe da zumindest ne nicht abgeschickte Postkarte vom Hafen mit heim genommen, da war Wasser drauf. Ich glaub die hängt hier sogar noch irgendwo an ner Pinwand.



Oweia!

Und nicht das jetzt alle denken ich wäre bekloppt auf ein dreieinhalbstündiges Konzert von denen zu gehen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSScGBgcYE"]AND ONE - Techno Man (Live in Berlin 2008) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Veikko, sach doch mal was zum neuen Roß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Für Jens! *Etwas Skiurlaubsflair..,bzw für seine Kumpels. Er bleibt ja im Bettchen...
> 
> Oberhausen Ole 2012 | Mickie Krause | Nur noch Schuhe an! (Live) | TV.NEWS-on-Tour.de - YouTube



Der Depp war hier letztes WE Hauptact bei den Sixdays!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Wie geil...  ...kennt das noch jemand von euch?
Angucken bis zum Schluß...  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmYi5u9BhtI"]Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy (official music video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Depp war hier letztes WE Hauptact bei den Sixdays!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5n3tw294u4"]Madonna - Erotica Official Music Video HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b35x2Q3pUAw"]Asia - Heat Of The Moment (Fantasia - Live In Tokyo) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie geil...  ...kennt das noch jemand von euch?
> Angucken bis zum Schluß...
> 
> Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy (official music video) - YouTube



jawoll!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPnWOem7jok"]Covenant - Dead Stars - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

Wie lautet eigentlich der TV-Tip für JETZT???


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie lautet eigentlich der TV-Tip für JETZT???



Dschungel-TV?


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Bei mir läuft immer nur N24 oder Phönix nebenher.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dschungel-TV?



Läuft. 
Danach?



Metrum schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft immer nur N24 oder Phönix nebenher.



Und deine Frau/Freundin? Guckt die auch mit oder schaut ihr getrennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei weiter auf Youtube unterwegs.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0GdClQQsys"]Blutengel - Angels of the Dark (Official Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2013)

Wir gucken nur zusammen wenn wir einen Film ansehen wollen ansonsten sitzt sie am Rechner und arbeitet. Die arbeitet lieber Abends/Nachts weil es da ruhiger ist zum schreiben.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir gucken nur zusammen wenn wir einen Film ansehen wollen ansonsten sitzt sie am Rechner und arbeitet. Die arbeitet lieber Abends/Nachts weil es da ruhiger ist zum schreiben.



Hm, da passt ja gerade mein Link von eben gerade...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Okay... Wie ist denn nun das ScandAl?  Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Hier noch einen um Jan heute Nacht ein wenig Angst einzujagen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBZXe-y3lpk"]Suicide Commando-See You In Hell - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay... Wie ist denn nun das ScandAl?  Bist du zufrieden?



Ja, bin leider sehr zufrieden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, bin leider sehr zufrieden.



Ironie oder nicht?


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Nein, im Ernst! Fährt sich leider geil.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

ist doch cool und auch dich haben wir jetzt im 29er club...

hallo jungs...gerade von der arbeit zurück und ab in die federn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ist doch cool und auch dich haben wir jetzt im 29er club...
> 
> hallo jungs...gerade von der arbeit zurück und ab in die federn...



Irgendwann komme ich auch noch dahinter was Du für nen Job hast Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Irgendwann komme ich auch noch dahinter was Du für nen Job hast Jens!



Erklär mir es dann bitte auch..... 



 @Jens (Doc)
Servus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Pro7

Ring 2


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Der läuft ja schon ne 3/4 Stunde!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Eben erst gesehen...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

wenn ich dann mal arbeite nen verdammt harten job...

einige hier wissen es ja schon...psssst ned weitersagen bitte

also jungs bis heut morgen...schnarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2013)

Abend Jungs

Ich befürchte der Schnee und die Kälte bekommen euch nicht... Schwere Symptome von Bikeentzug...

Gruss St. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du meinst!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Boar! Ich glaub ich d rftre heute 2h schlafen,... Mehr ist unnötig,... Dachte zumindest unser kleiner,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

Moooin!


Hier schneits jez ziemlich heftig, zum glück konnten wir gestern das Wetter nochma nutzen...


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Hier sind -7° aber trocken ohne Schneefall. 
Der Tee zieht schon und dann gehts auf ne entspannte Runde. 

Sascha, siehs positiv - dein freier Tag ist jetzt viel länger.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

Moin! 
Ich war auch schon seit ner Woche nicht mehr aufm Bike.
Die Elixir ist wohl ganz hin?! Und die Speichen die ich fürs 29er bestellt hab sind zu kurz.
Den Tubular-LRS will ich bei dem Wetter aber auch nicht einweihen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

Frühstück ist inhaliert und dann geht's gleich nochmal für 3 - 3 1/2 h aufs Rad.
-5° C und kein Schnee.
Ach ja, seit gestern hat das Rad seinen eigenen Platz an der Wand und muss nicht mehr in der Küche stehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Ich war gerade ne Stunde mit dem kleinen spazieren,... Durchgehende Eisschicht! Ich sitze heute mittag auf die Rolle. Hab bei maxdome noch 4freifilme... Vielleicht schlag ich meinen rollen Rekord

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich war gerade ne Stunde mit dem kleinen spazieren,... Durchgehende Eisschicht! Ich sitze heute mittag auf die Rolle. Hab bei maxdome noch 4freifilme... Vielleicht schlag ich meinen rollen Rekord
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



An sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht. Hier gehts Schneegestöber los.


Oder ich bau mal den Radaufhänger zusammen


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

Ich geh gleich auch mal auffe Rolle, wenn ich meinen Unikrempel feddich hab...

Rollenrekord von mir waren bis jez 3 Stunden...heute mach ich denke ich so 2:00 bis 2:15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

ich glaub ihr macht euch in der kälte kaputt...31/5 stunden bei -3°...ne ne dann lieber 11/5 stunde volle pulle und nicht durchgefroren zu sein...

habe heute nen schönen tag mit dem sohnemann. War heute morge um 0800 uhr schon ne runde fahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Schnee waere noch OK, aber durchgehend Eis...nene!

Muss noch die Rolle von 26 auf 28' umbauen,... Hatte die mal auf mein Stadtrand umgebaut,... Jetzt steht mein Rennrad neben dem rad meiner Frau auf der Rolle 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr macht euch in der kälte kaputt...31/5 stunden bei -3°...ne ne dann lieber 11/5 stunde volle pulle und nicht durchgefroren zu sein...
> 
> habe heute nen schönen tag mit dem sohnemann. War heute morge um 0800 uhr schon ne runde fahren...



Für ne gute Stunde lohnt sich das Sachenzusammensuchen doch gar net


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Boar! Ich glaub ich d rftre heute 2h schlafen,... Mehr ist unnötig,... Dachte zumindest unser kleiner,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich hab Heute wahrscheinlich noch weniger gepennt wegen der Anreise nach St.Anton. Auf dem Weg an Ulm vorbei hatten wir bis kurz vor Memmingen recht starken Eisregen bei -6 Grad gegen 05:30 Uhr!

Jetzt hier aber der zweite Tag Sonne den ich dieses Jahr erleben darf!

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr macht euch in der kälte kaputt...31/5 stunden bei -3°...ne ne dann lieber 11/5 stunde volle pulle und nicht durchgefroren zu sein...
> 
> habe heute nen schönen tag mit dem sohnemann. War heute morge um 0800 uhr schon ne runde fahren...



Nee, mich hat da jemand zu Hause angesteckt!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Für ne gute Stunde lohnt sich das Sachenzusammensuchen doch gar net




Lohnt es sich dafür krank zu werden???schaut euch mal jens (OW) an. Ist in den ferien und krank...gute besserung jens...


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich war gestern nach den knapp 3 Stunden gestern eigentlich nicht durchgefroren...so schlimm sind -5 grad jez auch net


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich dafür krank zu werden???schaut euch mal jens (OW) an. Ist in den ferien und krank...gute besserung jens...



Danke Jens!

Nur das ich die letzten Jahre genau so verfahren bin ohne in irgendeiner Form krank zu werden. Und dabei waren dann auch mal Temperaturen von -12 Grad. Nur mit einem fiebrigen Bazillenmutterschiff sich Über mehrere Tage gemeinsam Wohnung und Bett zu teilen ist dann manchmal leider ansteckend.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

ok ok, ihr seit einfach alle noch viel verrückter als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Man lernt dabei aber auch Dinge die einem sonst verborgen bleiben würden Jens. Zum Beispiel dass der Sigma bei -20°C nicht mehr funktioneirt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Letztes Jahr war es echt kalter, da bin ich einmal bei -16grad zur Arbeit. Da hatte ich alle lagen an, was nur ging 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

da war ich ja auch unterwegs...kälte geht schon aber nur bis zu einer gewissen zeit für mich. Ich hasse es so viele sachen anzuhaben, nur damit ich 3h aufm bike sitzen kann.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Man lernt dabei aber auch Dinge die einem sonst verborgen bleiben würden Jens. Zum Beispiel dass der Sigma bei -20°C nicht mehr funktioneirt.



Bei solch tiefen Temperaturen bin ich bei meinem ersten Arbeitgeber höchstens 1,5 Kilometer zur Arbeit gefahren. Das hat aber ausgereicht um Umwerfer oder Getriebenaben einfrieren zu lassen. Das tiefste war da glaub ich mal -27,5 Grad und ich nur mit Jeans! Länger haette die Strecke wirklich nicht sein dürfen!


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

Ma feddich gemacht...
Schaft gekürzt, Bremsleitungen gekürzt und die KCNC Scheiben hab ich rausgeschmissen. JEtzt sind Hopescheiben mit blauem Spider dran. GIbt nen schönen Kontrast zu den Roten Naben


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2013)

Hausberg hat gereicht; Sonne:





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Philipp, viel kürzer hätte die Bremsleitung vorn aber nicht sein dürfen oder ist die nur so assi montiert?
Sieht aber sonst richtig schick aus, dafür dass es ein Univega ist!


----------



## unocz (20. Januar 2013)

hehe dafür das es ein univega ist  
also mir gefällt es auch aber mit der bremsleitung muss ich veikko zustimmen.


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Moin Matze!

Naja, erstens wars ein Seitenhieb auf meinen Freund Jens (der ja nicht mitliest wegen Urlaub) und zweitens sind die halt immer so arg beklebt und dadurch recht unruhig.


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

Danke euch

Die Leitung is lang genug, hab nur vergessen die am Gabelhalter festzuschrauen


----------



## unocz (20. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Die Leitung is lang genug, hab nur vergessen die am Gabelhalter festzuschrauen





ah ok dann ist ja alles gut.
ja veikko das mit dem seitenhieb hab ich schon verstanden


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

> Naja, erstens wars ein Seitenhieb auf meinen Freund Jens (der ja nicht mitliest wegen Urlaub) und zweitens sind die halt immer so arg beklebt und dadurch recht unruhig.



Das heißt nix. Wenn einer was gegen Univega sagt,  spürt der ne Erschütterung der Macht

So ich geh jez ma auffe Rolle...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Sooo waren doch "nur" 2h,... Aber unter was trage ich die 2h tagiatelle selber machen ein???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (20. Januar 2013)

so Winterbiketrophy in Dortmund war gut  wieder 3 Punkte mehr in der BDR WErtung


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ma feddich gemacht...
> Schaft gekürzt, Bremsleitungen gekürzt und die KCNC Scheiben hab ich rausgeschmissen. JEtzt sind Hopescheiben mit blauem Spider dran. GIbt nen schönen Kontrast zu den Roten Naben


Kommt echt gut dein Bike 


Was war/ist denn mit den KCNC's???


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

Waren zu leicht. Da ist das Rad abgehoben 


Mein Hobel für die Rennen hängt im Moment mit fertigen Tubs an der Wand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Waren zu leicht. Da ist das Rad abgehoben
> 
> 
> Mein Hobel für die Rennen hängt im Moment mit fertigen Tubs an der Wand:


 

Ai, ai, ai, hübsch  

Wie leicht?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Matze!
> 
> Naja, erstens wars ein Seitenhieb auf meinen Freund Jens (der ja nicht mitliest wegen Urlaub) und zweitens sind die halt immer so arg beklebt und dadurch recht unruhig.



Erwischt Du Sack!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das heißt nix. Wenn einer was gegen Univega sagt,  spürt der ne Erschütterung der Macht
> 
> So ich geh jez ma auffe Rolle...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ai, ai, ai, hübsch
> 
> Wie leicht?



Danke 

Immernoch der schwerste Bock im Stall mit sub 9,5Kg - wird sich mit diesem Rahmen aber auch nicht mehr ändern. Mit dem Marathon-LRS ist es bei 10,1Kg.

Die Carbon Winterschleuder hat heute nochmals abgespeckt auf 8,45Kg 
Dank einer Elixir CR (eine zweite such ich noch im BM) und einem 36T Kettenblatt.


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Marcel, gestern hatte ich noch überlegt wer noch die Gabel hat die es gar nicht geben dürfte aber jetzt weiß ich es wieder! 
Sag mal, du hast wohl keinen blöden Lockouthebel dran?
Meiner baut am Lenker so beschiszen.


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Erwischt Du Sack!



Sorry ich hatte das mit Mc Kenzie verwechselt. 
Komme bei den beiden Marken immer durcheinander!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Das Gewicht ist ja dreist 
Warum willst du das schwerste rad zum racen nehmen?
Mein starr zaboo sollte unter 9 sein und das epic je nach lrs um die 10,4kg...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel, gestern hatte ich noch überlegt wer noch die Gabel hat die es gar nicht geben dürfte aber jetzt weiß ich es wieder!
> Sag mal, du hast wohl keinen blöden Lockouthebel dran?
> Meiner baut am Lenker so beschiszen.



Nee sowas brauch ich nicht 



			
				nopain-nogain schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr gut aus. Das Gewicht ist ja dreist
> Warum willst du das schwerste rad zum racen nehmen?
> Mein starr zaboo sollte unter 9 sein und das epic je nach lrs um die 10,4kg...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Wieso dreist? 

Na das Bergamont ist Mono und 26". Trotzdem hatte ich mit dem schwereren Fuji das bessere Gefühl im Rennen.

Dass der Lenker angekommen ist hast gelesen?


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

Gerade das Fusion abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Ich brauch es eigentlich auch nicht, kann mich auch mal nach vorn beugen
aber die kann ich ohne den Hebel gar nicht blockieren. Obwohl ich die Gabeln eh kaum zu mache. Wegwerfen das Ding?


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gerade das Fusion abgeholt.



Den Rahmen Philipp!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee sowas brauch ich nicht
> 
> 
> Wieso dreist?
> ...



fährst du da einfach ohne lockout?? Also immer offen??

Überlegs mir auch den wegzulassen, da aich auch eigentlich nie die gabel blockiere...


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

Das Set!!!  

Ich kriege das mit die Artikel wo immer alle falsch machen schon hin.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

na dann los in die garage aufbaun und bilder...


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

Wird nix, hab keine Garage.

Muss auch erstaml noch für einen LRS sparen und ein paar Teile bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> fährst du da einfach ohne lockout?? Also immer offen??
> 
> Überlegs mir auch den wegzulassen, da aich auch eigentlich nie die gabel blockiere...



Hab ich bei der Magura MD100SL auch immer gemacht (gut da hatte ich keine Wahl).
Wenn man halbwegs gscheit im Wiegetritt fährt, sackt die Gabel ein kleines Stück ein und wippt dann kaum mehr.
Wie manche die Gabel so richtig zum pumpen bewegen ist mir ein Rätsel.

Neben dem gesparten Gewicht ist auch die Optik besser.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Wird nix, hab keine Garage.
> 
> Muss auch erstaml noch für einen LRS sparen und ein paar Teile bestellen.




Dann inne Bude drinne


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann inne Bude drinne




Sicher Digga.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Moin Männer!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr macht euch in der kälte kaputt...31/5 stunden bei -3°...ne ne dann lieber 11/5 stunde volle pulle und nicht durchgefroren zu sein...
> 
> *habe heute nen schönen tag mit dem sohnemann.* War heute morge um 0800 uhr schon ne runde fahren...



Dachte du bist kinderlos, Jens?!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

ne ne Marco...hab eines aber mit meiner exfreundin mit der ich 9 jahre zusammen war...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gerade das Fusion abgeholt.



Das habe ich nicht ganz verstande, die Aktion.
Aber du musst dich wohlfühlen...
Ich denke, dass der schwere 29er LRS vom Giant dir den Fahrspaß versaut hat. Meine Meinung, Philipp!
Sonst kann ich die Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen.....

Marcel nimmt zum Rennen auch das schwerere 29er und hat ein besseres Gefühl. Aber der LRS macht halt die Musik...
Wenn hier gespart wird, scheitert das Thema 29er von Anfag an.

Zeig mal Pics vom neuen Rahmen! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Waren zu leicht. Da ist das Rad abgehoben
> 
> 
> Mein Hobel für die Rennen hängt im Moment mit fertigen Tubs an der Wand:





Halter _goil_,
Bike _goil_,
LRS... ich denke _goil_!? - Sag mal was dazu...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee sowas brauch ich nicht
> 
> 
> Wieso dreist?
> ...



Ja, hab ich gelesen. Bin gespannt, was du mit machst. Vorbau hab ich dir mit geschickt, gilt kannst den ja für die Konstruktion brauchen. Ich hab keine 26mm Lenker mehr.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht ganz verstande, die Aktion.
> Aber du musst dich wohlfühlen...
> Ich denke, dass der schwere 29er LRS vom Giant dir den Fahrspaß versaut hat. Meine Meinung, Philipp!
> Sonst kann ich die Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen.....
> ...



Word!!!


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ne ne Marco...hab eines aber mit meiner exfreundin mit der ich 9 jahre zusammen war...



Du Schelm... 





Lebt es bei dir/euch? 


Schoki war soooooooooooooo lecker!!!! Danke nochmal. 
Revangiere mich...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sorry ich hatte das mit Mc Kenzie verwechselt.
> Komme bei den beiden Marken immer durcheinander!



Ey pass do, isch weiÃ wo Dein Auto wohnt!ð£


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht ganz verstande, die Aktion.
> Aber du musst dich wohlfÃ¼hlen...
> Ich denke, dass der schwere 29er LRS vom Giant dir den FahrspaÃ versaut hat. Meine Meinung, Philipp!
> Sonst kann ich die Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen.....
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten! Selbst am 26er war der Sprung von 2,2Kg DT-LRS zu Novatec/Olympic gewaltig.

Ich kann mir nur ausmalen wie sich die 600g Ersparnis hier am 29er auswirken 

LRS ist Novatec/Revolution und den 2. Wahl BOR XMD309T
Hat mich so deutlich sub 300â¬ gekostet und wiegt 1440g.
Dann sind da noch Tufo XC4 2.2" drauf etwas breiter/hÃ¶her als ein Raceking.

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein SchneekÃ¶nig - Ã¤hh ich warte bis der Schnee weg ist 

@ Halter im Bild: Davon gibts noch einen - ist eigentlich fÃ¼r ein einfaches Bretterregal. Lag hier noch rum und horizontal angebracht ein variabler Wandhalter. Wenns stÃ¶rt kann man die Winkel auch einfach abnehmen. Dann bleibt nur noch die Schiene.



> Ja, hab ich gelesen. Bin gespannt, was du mit machst. Vorbau hab ich dir  mit geschickt, gilt kannst den ja fÃ¼r die Konstruktion brauchen. Ich  hab keine 26mm Lenker mehr.


Jo super! Ich mach mal ein Foto wenn alles hÃ¤ngt.


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

So richtig:















Und bei mir so montiert angekommen:




Und das sieht dann scheisze aus!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute eine endgültige Lösung zur Lagerung meines (absolut versifften) Rades umgesetzt.






Übrigens wird man eigentlich nicht wegen der Kälte sondern wegen Ansteckung krank 



InoX schrieb:


> Gerade das Fusion abgeholt.



Und Tee getrunken und ein F2000 bewundert! Ich hoffe, dass das Fusion schön aufgebaut wird, aber da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Immernoch der schwerste Bock im Stall mit *sub 9,5Kg* - wird sich mit diesem Rahmen aber auch nicht mehr ändern. Mit dem Marathon-LRS ist es bei 10,1Kg.
> 
> ...


Nicht übel, nicht übel


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine endgültige Lösung zur Lagerung meines Rads umgesetzt.


Das schaut echt sauber aus (Halterung) 

Schick!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht ganz verstande, die Aktion.
> Aber du musst dich wohlfühlen...
> Ich denke, dass der schwere 29er LRS vom Giant dir den Fahrspaß versaut hat. Meine Meinung, Philipp!
> Sonst kann ich die Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen.....
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So richtig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komische Konstruktion  Schäbige Schlaufe 

@ Christian: Der gefällt mir gut! Wie ist es an der Seite befestigt?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nicht übel, nicht übel



Man tut was man kann


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Komische Konstruktion  Schäbige Schlaufe
> 
> @ Christian: Der gefällt mir gut! Wie ist es an der Seite befestigt?



Naja, wenn ich dann alles umbau überleg ich mir dass mit dem Hebel. Selbst richtig montiert siehts übel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

Man hat irgendwie immer diese Schlaufe. Ist nicht so toll.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das schaut echt sauber aus (Halterung)
> 
> Schick!



Danke! Gefällt mir auch deutlich besser, als würde es nur umherstehen. Dann muss man es nämlich ständig hin und her schieben.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Christian: Der gefällt mir gut! Wie ist es an der Seite befestigt?



Danke! Da ist ein Haken in der Wand und ursprünglich wollte ich eine Kette daran befestigen und diese (mit einem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen) ums OR legen und mit einem Karabinerhaken befestigen. Allerdings war die Höhe so optimal, dass ich den Haken einfach ins Pedal einhängen kann. Da wir aber doch etwas Bedenken hatten, dass da mal jemand dran rumrackt, habe ich einen Haken aus der Küche genommen und in das Pedalauge eingehängt. Da ich mich doof ausgedrückt habe, hier ein Bild:






Das Ding steht übrigens auf Bilderrahmenbords ausm Ikea.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich dann alles umbau überleg ich mir dass mit dem Hebel. Selbst richtig montiert siehts übel aus.



Also genau richtig fuer Dich!


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kommt echt gut dein Bike
> 
> 
> Was war/ist denn mit den KCNC's???



Danke

Ach die haben irgendwie gerubbelt. Performancemäßig haben die die Hope einfach "eingebremst". Klickern war unerträglich...

@ Marcel die Kiste is ja verdammt geil geworden


----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also genau richtig fuer Dich!




Die lassen dich wohl nicht mit rodeln dass du hier rumstänkerst Sack?!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ach die haben irgendwie gerubbelt. Performancemäßig haben die die Hope einfach "eingebremst". Klickern war unerträglich...
> 
> @ Marcel die Kiste is ja verdammt geil geworden



Gescheite Scheiben braucht der Mensch 

Danke 
Deine Kiste würd ich aber gern mal "in Echt" sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, das On One ist richtig schick geworden, Veikko!


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2013)

> Deine Kiste würd ich aber gern mal "in Echt" sehen



Wirste früher oder Später bestimmt...Hätteste dich mal zum 12h Rennen angemeldet
Biste in Wetter beim Marathon dabei?


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke! Gefällt mir auch deutlich besser, als würde es nur umherstehen. Dann muss man es nämlich ständig hin und her schieben.
> 
> -
> 
> Das Ding steht übrigens auf Bilderrahmenbords ausm Ikea.


Sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Danke für diese Anregung!

So könnte ich den Platz, wo sonst das Rad steht, für ein Möbelstück nutzen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So richtig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veikko, ist das eine tapered Gabel? Oder eine 1 1/8" mit Reduzierkonus? Frage wegen der Krone..



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine endgültige Lösung zur Lagerung meines (absolut versifften) Rades umgesetzt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ach die haben irgendwie gerubbelt. Performancemäßig haben die die Hope einfach "eingebremst". Klickern war unerträglich...
> 
> @ Marcel die Kiste is ja verdammt geil geworden




Wie gut, dass du das mit den Bremsscheiben erwähnt hast!

Mich nerven meine schleifenden AiRotor schon genug... da brauche ich keine KCNC.

Danke!!!


So stehen jetzt die Ai2 ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Danke für diese Anregung!
> 
> So könnte ich den Platz, wo sonst das Rad steht, für ein Möbelstück nutzen



Kostet dann zusammen auch nur knapp 15.
Du fährst also noch Rad!?


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So richtig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade nur, dass der Hebel nur zwei Zustände kennt: "kaputt" und "noch nicht kaputt"... 

Das verschafft Abhilfe:






www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kostet dann zusammen auch nur knapp 15.
> Du fährst also noch Rad!?


Cool.

Ja. Heute die erste Runde seit 'nem Monat oder so gedreht...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die lassen dich wohl nicht mit rodeln dass du hier rumstänkerst Sack?!



Die Disziplin nennt sich gerade "Weizenpumpen"!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Cool.
> 
> Ja. Heute die erste Runde seit 'nem Monat oder so gedreht...



Womit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Womit?


Na mit 'nem Fahrrad. Haha.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

Geht das wieder los...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> geht das wieder los...




Fährst du noch dein blaues F700?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2013)

Verrate ich nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Verrate ich nicht.


...nicht den Spieß umdrehen...


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht ganz verstande, die Aktion.
> Aber du musst dich wohlfühlen...
> Ich denke, dass der schwere 29er LRS vom Giant dir den Fahrspaß versaut hat. Meine Meinung, Philipp!
> Sonst kann ich die Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen.....
> ...




Das ist der Nachteil am Forum. Es wissen immer alle anderen was besser für einen ist. 

Mir gefallen keine 29er. Ich dachte ich kann mich an die Optik gewöhnen aber ich finde sie immernoch nicht schön. Ich investiere mein Geld lieber in Sachen die mir gefallen. Erklärt mich halt für blöd aber ich fahr halt lieber 26er. Das Fahrverhalten rechtfertigt für mich keine verkorkste Optik.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil am Forum. Es wissen immer alle anderen was besser für einen ist.
> 
> Mir gefallen keine 29er. Ich dachte ich kann mich an die Optik gewöhnen aber ich finde sie immernoch nicht schön. Ich investiere mein Geld lieber in Sachen die mir gefallen. Erklärt mich halt für blöd aber ich fahr halt lieber 26er. Das Fahrverhalten rechtfertigt für mich keine verkorkste Optik.



Hey Philipp, das war nicht böse gemeint...
*Sorry* wenn es so rüberkam.


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey Philipp, das war nicht böse gemeint...
> *Sorry* wenn es so rüberkam.



Ich kann immerhin sagen dass ich es probiert habe.

Ich bin mit dem 29er deutlich schneller unterwegs gewesen aber das ist nicht alles.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du Schelm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man muss sich doch ab und zu was gutes gönnen marco.

Der junge wohnt 20min von meinem arbeitsort bei der mutter.

Kommen sehrgut zusammen zurecht. Wir haben uns an die situation gewöhnt und geht supi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Januar 2013)

So, wieder zurück.
Habe polizeiruf geschaut und weiß wer der Täter ist. 
Marco, weiß nicht ob die tapered ist, muss ich sie ausbauen um dir zu antworten?
Danke, Christian - ist aber nicht so geworden sondern so angekommen.
Wird noch einiges geändert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich kann immerhin sagen dass ich es probiert habe.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem 29er deutlich schneller unterwegs gewesen aber das ist nicht alles.



Du hast Seeehr seltsame Kriterien, aber gut. Jedem das seine, keinem das meine  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> man muss sich doch ab und zu was gutes gönnen marco.
> 
> Der junge wohnt 20min von meinem arbeitsort bei der mutter.
> 
> Kommen sehrgut zusammen zurecht. Wir haben uns an die situation gewöhnt und geht supi.



  Das ist doch schön.


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du hast Seeehr seltsame Kriterien, aber gut. Jedem das seine, keinem das meine
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Finde es nicht seltsam wenn ich mich auf meinem Rad wohl fühlen und Spaß haben möchte. Jetzt erzähl mir nicht dass sich alles mit einem leichteren LRS gelegt hätte. 

Hab schon verstanden, dass meine Meinung komisch ist. Das ist mir aber egal.

Wo gibts denn die Masterpiece oder die EC90 günstig?


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2013)

N8


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Finde es nicht seltsam wenn ich mich auf meinem Rad wohl fühlen und Spaß haben möchte. Jetzt erzähl mir nicht dass sich alles mit einem leichteren LRS gelegt hätte.
> 
> *Hab schon verstanden, dass meine Meinung komisch ist. Das ist mir aber egal.*
> 
> Wo gibts denn die Masterpiece oder die EC90 günstig?



Hey, erstens habe ICH das nie gesagt und zweitens "_sei mal nicht so giftig, Philipp_" !! 
Ist doch alles gut. 


Zu dem LRS-Thema sage ich mal nix! Aber ich empfinde das so..


EDIT:

Geiler Crosser:
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/286992


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

Es versteht aber anscheinend niemand wenn ich in ein Rad was mir nicht gefÃ¤llt keine 300 - 500â¬ investieren will. Es ist unverstÃ¤ndlich, nicht nachvollziehbar und seltsam.

Constantin machts eigentlich ganz richtig aber dann brauhct man sich nicht hier anmelden. 

Genug zu dem Thema. Es ist halt so.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es versteht aber anscheinend niemand wenn ich in ein Rad was mir nicht gefällt keine 300 - 500 investieren will. ***
> 
> _Wer versteht das nicht???? Nenn mal Namen! Hat hier irgendjemand gegen deine Entscheidung gesprochen??
> Ich habe es nicht verstanden/nicht gewusst und wollte nur wissen WARUM.._
> ...



_Jo, Bierchen drauf! _  

* Da stimme ich dir zu! . Aber das liegt für mich an der Marke *Giant*.



Ich reagiere total allergisch, wenn mir jemand Worte im Mund rumdreht oder meine Aussagen verfälscht, bzw. falsch reininterpretiert.
Dafür habe ich meinem Vorgesetzten fast ne körperliche Ermahnung erteilt...   Aber psssssssst!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es versteht aber anscheinend niemand wenn ich in ein Rad was mir nicht gefällt keine 300 - 500 investieren will. Es ist unverständlich, nicht nachvollziehbar und seltsam.
> 
> Constantin machts eigentlich ganz richtig aber dann brauhct man sich nicht hier anmelden.
> 
> Genug zu dem Thema. Es ist halt so.



Ich kann das sogar sehr gut nachvollziehen 
Deshalb behalte ich auch mein 26er. Ein Rad das ich nicht ästhetisch finde fahre ich auch nicht so gerne. Dabei kommt es sogar nicht immer primär aufs Gewicht an.

Das Drössiger CX-SL war mit 8Kg leicht hat mir aber nie 100% gefallen.
Das Kaffenback hingegen  (9Kg)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich kann das sogar sehr gut nachvollziehen
> Deshalb behalte ich auch mein 26er. Ein Rad das ich nicht ästhetisch finde fahre ich auch nicht so gerne. Dabei kommt es sogar nicht immer primär aufs Gewicht an.
> 
> Das Drössiger CX-SL war mit 8Kg leicht hat mir aber nie 100% gefallen.
> Das Kaffenback hingegen  (9Kg)




Dem stimme ich voll zu!  - Auch dem, was Philipp nicht an seinem 29er mochte.
Mir ging´s einfach um den Ton...


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2013)

Ok vielleicht habe ich auf deine Frage nach dem Sinn der Aktion etwas falsch reagiert. dachte das Thema wäre durch. Sorry  du warst ja nicht da.

Hast du eine Idee wo es die Easton EC90 Zero zu einem guten Kurs gibt? Die Masterpiece ist vermutlich zu kurz. Die Shannon Carbon könnte auch gut sein. Kriterien sind: leicht und stabil


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich voll zu!  - Auch dem, was Philipp nicht an seinem 29er mochte.
> Mir ging´s einfach um den Ton...




Achso 

Ich geh jetzt in die Falle!
N8


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wissen wir es, TT bedeutet Terrorteufel!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es versteht aber anscheinend niemand wenn ich in ein Rad was mir nicht gefÃ¤llt keine 300 - 500â¬ investieren will. Es ist unverstÃ¤ndlich, nicht nachvollziehbar und seltsam.
> 
> Constantin machts eigentlich ganz richtig *aber dann brauhct man sich nicht hier anmelden. *
> 
> Genug zu dem Thema. Es ist halt so.


Was liegt dir auf dem Herzen?


----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2013)

Du gibst niemandem die Möglichkeit zu deinem Rad einen Kommentar abzugeben, weil niemand weiß was du fährst. Da hast du deine Ruhe aber du erfährst auch keine Meinungen oder erhältst Ratschläge.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Du gibst niemandem die Möglichkeit zu deinem Rad einen Kommentar abzugeben, weil niemand weiß was du fährst. Da hast du deine Ruhe aber du erfährst auch keine Meinungen oder erhältst Ratschläge.


Passt doch 

Ich möchte mein Rad eigentlich nur noch fahren, nicht darüber diskutieren.


Wenn man Hilfe braucht kann man doch einfach fragen - so, wie bei den Bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2013)

Ist ja auch ok. Man erfährt nur nie etwas von dir. Man weiß gar nicht wofür die Scheiben sind...

Dass die nicht an ein Dreirad kommen ist klar.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ok. Man erfährt nur nie etwas von dir. Man weiß gar nicht wofür die Scheiben sind...
> 
> *Dass die nicht an ein Dreirad kommen ist klar.*


 

Stimmt schon. Erst mein super kurzer Aufbauthread mit zahlreichen Berichten+Bildern und dann quasi Sendepause.

*Das war ja vorhin auch nicht todernst gemeint *


----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2013)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ok. Man erfährt nur nie etwas von dir. Man weiß gar nicht wofür die Scheiben sind...
> 
> Dass die nicht an ein Dreirad kommen ist klar.



Schubkarre!


----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schubkarre!



Nimmt man da lieber Crest oder Alpine? 26 Zoll oder lieber 29?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2013)

inox schrieb:


> gute nacht!


n8!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Januar 2013)

moin jungs...ich sach mal nix...


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens und werauchimmerdaslesenmag!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

morgen!
 @InoX: das meinte ich doch!  ich hab halt mehr spass, je schneller ich unterwegs bin, weil mehr hinter mir 
aber ist ja ok. ich fand das giant nur echt schoen. und im skandal sieht die dt echt fein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Januar 2013)

moin,

ja 26" sind cool...bei uns gerade blauer Himmel und wieder Wind


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja 26" sind cool...bei uns gerade blauer Himmel und wieder Wind



Hör auf zu jammern Maik! Bei uns ist grauer Himmel und Wind! Und Schneefall!
Hast Du auch noch 26er? Dachte immer du hättest nur 29er.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Mir gefallen beide Standards wenn sie gut gemacht sind.

Gleich geht's dann auf die Piste, mir geht's doch wieder deutlich besser.  Muss nur noch den Husten loswerden!


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Das Saufen hat bestimmt geholfen Jens! 
Dann mach mal die Piste unsicher und zeig denen wie´s geht!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Naja, waren dann doch nur vier Weizenbier und kurz nach 23:00 Uhr auf dem Hotelzimmer.

Dann werd ich Nerd mal den anderen zeigen wie es nicht geht!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Januar 2013)

japp noch ne altes Element läuft sehr gut und isr relativ leicht...und mein Winterbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß auffer Piste

So wie es hier aussieht geh ich gleich mitm Auto Skifahrn....verdammt viel runtergekommen hier die letzte NachtHoffentlich komm ich heute Nachmittag bis zur Uni...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

jipi, die woche ruhe woche (6,5h) und naechste woche wird es waermer


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Ich trau mich hier gar nicht mehr raus. Hier ist so viel runtergekommen!
Mein Nachbar hat mir gestern abend noch sein MTB mit Spikes angeboten - heute bin ich irgendwie krank. Husten und kratzen im Hals 

Haben uns gestern abend (50. meines Vaters) noch etwas über Lance und das Doping unterhalten. Nachbar meinte, dass selbst er Leute bei Triathlons dopen gesehen hat. Vor dem Start noch schmerzlindernde Mittel gespritzt usw. Und das ist schon einige Jahre her. Wohlgemerkt auch im Hobbysektor


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

ja, ich glaub, das es bei den profis schlimm ist,... dann bei den "einfachen lizensern" besser wird und dann bei den "aerzte,apotheker und manager" hobbies wieder schlimm wird.
bei den profies gehts um geld und bei der letzteren gruppe ist geld da, aber keine zeit.
bei den "einfachen lizensern", dazu zaehle ich dann auch mal die ambitionierten hobbies, ist kaum geld im spiel und der spass und die herrausforderung im vordergrund. 

so mein gefuehl,... aber im endeffekt ist es mir sche*** egal. ich geh einfach davon aus, das alle im startblock neben mir sauber sind und mach mir keine gedanken, sonst duerfte ich mir keine startnummer mehr dran haengen...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so mein gefuehl,... Aber im endeffekt ist es mir sche*** egal. Ich geh einfach davon aus, das alle im startblock neben mir sauber sind und mach mir keine gedanken, sonst duerfte ich mir keine startnummer mehr dran haengen...



+1


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Januar 2013)

bei den rennen gehts um mich selbst...Man hat ja gelesen, dass nen hobbysportler mit epo gedopt hat und das mit ü 40 jahre. 

Ist ja daran gestorben der arme...

Fahren, dabei spass haben und einziel vor augen dmait man was für den körper tut, darum gehts bei mir.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

ich weis auchvon leuten die sich mit aspirin voll pumpen. ist ja "legal" aber hochgradig gefaehrlich. 
wuerde ich nie machen! 
1. wegen dem risiko und 
2. wo ist der sinn daran ein rennen zu fahren, als um meine leistungsfaehigkeit mit der von anderen zu messen? und sry da gehoeren die schmerzen mit dazu!


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2013)

@ Marcel na dann mal gute Besserung!


Doping is schon ne verdammt blöde Sache. Vor allem scheint es immer extremere Ausmaße anzunehmen.
Ich bin irgendwann mal auf Folgendes Forum gestoßen:
http://www.team-andro.com/phpBB3/anabole-steroide-bodybuilding-f260.html

Guck euch mal ein zwei Themen an. Sonst reden anscheinend Doper ja nicht dadrüber, hier tun sie es.
Einfach unglaublich wie leichtfertig das betrieben wirdDa werden Teilweise KRebsmedikamente prophylaktisch beim Absetzen von Steroiden gespritzt usw...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

wtf!?!?


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2013)

Heftig wa?

Naja wie war das "Die Profis dopen am gesündesten"...Traurig aber wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (21. Januar 2013)

Ist jemand von euch mal X king und Race King von Continental am HR gefahren um die zu Vergleichen ? Wenn ja welcher war denn besser bei gemischtem Untergrund?


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2013)

Würde eher zum X-King tendieren, der hat die besseren Allroundqualitäten

Aber nicht die Supersonicvariante nehmen, sondern die paar Gramm in Kauf nehmen und die RaceSportausführung kaufen


----------



## Junior97 (21. Januar 2013)

Die Supersonics reißen schnell auf ne ?


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Januar 2013)

glücklicherweise hat meine freundin ihre doktorarbeit über clenbuterol geschrieben...da bin ich supi an der quelle, weil das zeugs ja für tiere gebraucht wird...rindermast...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Januar 2013)

Onkel ne ne... ne... biste gerade beim Pausenkaffee???


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Die Supersonics reißen schnell auf ne ?



Geht, ich hab mal einen an der Flanke geschlitzt.
Ist aber ein guter Reifen zusammen mit Latexschlauch.
Werde ich im Sommer auch wieder am 26er fahren.

Am 29er hingegen geht der RaceKing noch besser. Der hat aber nicht so ganz perfekte Seitenführung.


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mit dem Raceking Supersonic nur Pannenprobs. Mit X-King und Latexschlauch hatte ich gar keine Platten


----------



## BENDERR (21. Januar 2013)

ich hatte mit raceking supersonic keine Probleme gehabt. bin den in 2.0 die ganze Saison gefahren. hab lediglich beim demontieren festgestellt, dass an der Flanke nen kleiner riss war, aber der Schlauch blieb drin und nach ~ 4000 km find ich das auch nicht sooo tragisch


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2013)

Gut kann auch sein, dass ich einfach Pech hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Am Anfang haben XKing und MKing echt Probleme gemacht mit abgerissenen Stollen. Ist jetzt aber afaik kein Problem mehr.

Ich durfte gerade erstmal die Terassen räumen damit ich in die Garage gekommen bin 
Wusste gar nicht, dass so viel Schnee liegt.
Busse sind heute wohl auch noch nicht gefahren. Logisch wenn nur noch die Straßen mit Steigung gestreut werden...


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre seit Jahren und ausschließlich SuperSonics RaceKing,SpeedKing und XKing. Hatte anfangs auch Pannen aber seit ich Latexschläuche fahre keine mehr. Obwohl auf einem Bike habe ich Schwalbe XX light Schläuche drin, halten auch.


----------



## Junior97 (21. Januar 2013)

Latex Schläuche= höhere Pannensicherheit ?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Latex Schläuche= höhere Pannensicherheit ?



Genau! Gibts idR als Michelin C4 Latex mit 125g. Geht auch problemlos im 29er. 
Nur man muss relativ oft nachpumpen. Wenn man ein Drukcfetischist ist dann immer vor der Tour. (pro Nacht vielleicht ~0.1Bar)

Die Seitenwände der Supersonics sind recht dünn. In extrem felsigem Geläuf würde ich die nicht einsetzen, aber bei Touren/Marathon/XC bei uns geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis auchvon leuten die sich mit aspirin voll pumpen. ist ja "legal" aber hochgradig gefaehrlich.
> wuerde ich nie machen!
> 1. wegen dem risiko und
> 2. wo ist der sinn daran ein rennen zu fahren, als um meine leistungsfaehigkeit mit der von anderen zu messen? und sry da gehoeren die schmerzen mit dazu!



2009 hab ich beim 24-h Rennen in Steindorf im Vierer gleich einen boesen Sturz gehabt. Da wir noch einen verletztungsbedingten Ausfall hab ich mich mit Tossy 2 noch 13 Runden durch das Rennen gequält. Allerdings habe ich hier dann auch Aspirin genutzt weil ich die Schmerzen sonst wohl nicht ertragen haette.


Puh, bin ich jetzt kaputt! Die Nachwirkungen der Erkältung sind echt heftig zu merken'


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 2009 hab ich beim 24-h Rennen in Steindorf im Vierer gleich einen boesen Sturz gehabt. Da wir noch einen verletztungsbedingten Ausfall hab ich mich mit Tossy 2 noch 13 Runden durch das Rennen gequält. Allerdings habe ich hier dann auch Aspirin genutzt weil ich die Schmerzen sonst wohl nicht ertragen haette.
> 
> 
> Puh, bin ich jetzt kaputt! Die Nachwirkungen der Erkältung sind echt heftig zu merken'



Dir mal gute Besserung. Ich habs im Moment zum Glück nur im Hals und alle halbe Stunde mal ne triefende Nase. 
Sport machen will ich so aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
für alle die am 24.03.2013 an der 12. MTB-Trophy in Goseck teilnehmen möchten können sich die offizielle Strecke hier schon einmal ansehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jafyichzcssnuwwy


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Liegt beim "falschen" Naumburg um mal für ein Rennen vorbei zu schauen


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dir mal gute Besserung. Ich habs im Moment zum Glück nur im Hals und alle halbe Stunde mal ne triefende Nase.
> Sport machen will ich so aber nicht



Wir sind nach ca. 2 Stunden auf den Pisten rumrutschen erst einmal auf einer Huette zu Mittag eingekehrt.

Dann weiter auf die nächste Piste und plötzlich silbrige Flöckchen vor den Augen schön weit vom Tal weg.

Wieder in die nächste Seilbahn und noch 3 weitere Pisten zur Bergstation gequält und keine Talabfahrt mehr mit Skiern gemacht. Direkt nach der Pause hat wohl irgendwo hinter einem Baum sich der Mann mit dem Hammer versteckt gehabt!


----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2013)

halloooo


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

N'aaaabend!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Labertasche mit dem völlig falschen Nicknamen rodeln ist dann ist es hier echt ruhig! 
Und Marco war ja gestern auf Sturm gebürstet und liegt bestimmt jetzt noch mit Schnappatmung auf dem Sofa.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Ruhe Woche! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn die Labertasche mit dem völlig falschen Nicknamen rodeln ist dann ist es hier echt ruhig!
> Und Marco war ja gestern auf Sturm gebürstet und liegt bestimmt jetzt noch mit Schnappatmung auf dem Sofa.



Die 9 Millimeter liegt fuer Dich schon bereit Du Sack!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

I go straight for your head, so don't push me!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die 9 Millimeter liegt fuer Dich schon bereit Du Sack!



Ein neuer Satz Schnellspanner?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2013)

fire in the hole !


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

Watch my six!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

*Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼, Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ !!!!
*


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ein neuer Satz Schnellspanner?!



Ich stelle auf 7,62mm um, ist bei den Russen sowieso billiger!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼, Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ !!!!
> *



Ich hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass mir mein halbjÃ¤hriger Russischkurs irgendwas bringt, aber ab dem Komma verstehe ich den Satz sogar.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2013)

Aber nur mit nicht Genfer Konvention konformer jhp Munition 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich stelle auf 7,62mm um, ist bei den Russen sowieso billiger!



Stell dir vor er schießt mit Steckachsen - die bleiben stecken


----------



## Junior97 (21. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stell dir vor er schießt mit Steckachsen - die bleiben stecken



Oder gar Schraubachsen mit Wiederhaken


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Naja, war nur der google Übersetzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die 9 Millimeter liegt fuer Dich schon bereit Du Sack!



Ich entsperre schon mal....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2013)

Ansonsten bin ich heute IBC-frei...

VG


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Watt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2013)

N'Abend!


Gerade entdeckt: 







Ouch!

Zu sehen ist die deformierte hintere Bremsscheibe.

...die Schrauben haben sich wohl gelöst... während des Rennens, am Ende einer langen Abfahrt.
Die Schrauben wurden versehentlich ohne Schraubensicherung montiert.

Hier nachzulesen: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/new-ashima-ai2-rotors-752976-4.html


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Dein Bremsscheibenfetisch bringt dich irgendwann nochmal um den Verstand!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dein Bremsscheibenfetisch bringt dich irgendwann nochmal um den Verstand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Bremsscheiben sind schon toll


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Ich habs da mehr mit Reifen.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

Sind ja auch rund!


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

Stimmt! Meinst es liegt an der Form?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2013)

An der Farbe jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja, ich glaub, das es bei den profis schlimm ist,... dann bei den "einfachen lizensern" besser wird und dann bei den "aerzte,apotheker und manager" hobbies wieder schlimm wird.
> bei den profies gehts um geld und bei der letzteren gruppe ist geld da, aber keine zeit.
> bei den "einfachen lizensern", dazu zaehle ich dann auch mal die ambitionierten hobbies, ist kaum geld im spiel und der spass und die herrausforderung im vordergrund.
> 
> so mein gefuehl,... aber im endeffekt ist es mir sche*** egal. ich geh einfach davon aus, das alle im startblock neben mir sauber sind und mach mir keine gedanken, sonst duerfte ich mir keine startnummer mehr dran haengen...



Abend Jungs

Ich mÃ¶chte an dieser Stelle nur deponieren, dass ich nichts zu beichten habeð. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich habs da mehr mit Reifen.



Und ich gerade mit nem Obstler?


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich gerade mit nem Obstler?




... und ansonsten mit Komplettbikes!


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und ansonsten mit Komplettbikes!



Egal!


----------



## reddevil72 (21. Januar 2013)

N8


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> N'aaaabend!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 alle Achtung, da hat man sich aber die Massage wirklich verdient.
Ich hatte auch mal zwei Jahre so ein Rennen in Seiffen (ähnliche Länge bei gefühlten 5'C )zu meistern. So nach dem Motto, die nächste Pfütze ist mein, da tropft der Schlamm besser ab.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Mein lieber Comfortbiker,

Ueber eine charmant Vorstellung Deinerseits waere ich durchaus erfreut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mein lieber Comfortbiker,
> 
> Ueber eine charmant Vorstellung Deinerseits waere ich durchaus erfreut!


Hallo, ich heise Jens, wohne in Naumburg/Saale (der südlichste Zipfel von SAH ). In meinen jüngeren Jahren bin ich sehr aktiv CC u. MA gefahren,so zwischen 35 bis 45 Jahre. Jetzt fahre ich gelegendlich die MA in unserer Region (Harz, Erzgebirge und Thüringer Wald) in der AK Ü50.Im Sommer bewege ich mich oft irgenwo in den Alpen.
Euer Thema hatte ich vor kurzer Zeit mal aboniert und finde es bis jetzt sehr unterhaltsam. Leider ist ein zufälliger persönlicher Kontakt eher unwahrscheinlich durch die räumliche Trennung. Wenn Euch meine gelegentlichen Kommentare nicht allzusehr nerven, würde ich schon ab u. zu mal bei Euch reinlesen.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens und herzlich willkommen!
Prinzipiell würde ich jetzt darauf drängen das Einwohnermeldeamt aufzusuchen um dir nen anständigen Vornamen geben zu lassen, was auch die zu erwartende Verwirrung verhindern könnte - mit nun drei (!) Jenses hier! Andererseits ist es auch für uns hilfreich, weil man dann, wenn man mal nen Sündenbock sucht immer sagen kann "dass hat der Jens geschrieben/gesagt!" und bis alle Jense dass unter sich ausgemacht haben ist die Sache wieder vergessen. 
Naumburg ist ne schöne Stadt! Fahre da oft durch wenn ich auf dem Weg zu unseren Ländereien bin um Richtung Weimar abzukürzen. 
Grüße Veikko

P.S. Moin an den Rest der Bande!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Hier noch zwei meiner liebsten Fundstücke zur Bedeutung des Namens Jens! 

1. Hatte ich ja schon mal zitiert:

*Namens Bedeutung Jens*

Jens ist ein Dänischer und  Friesischer Männername, der auf den Namen Johannes zurück zuführen ist.  Es ist  ein *unprätentiöser* und *einfacher* *Name, der zu fast jedem  Familiennamen passt*. Namenstag von dem Namen Jens ist am 24.Juni, am  14.September, am 10.November und am 27.Dezember. Bekannte Namensträger  sind unter anderem der deutsche Skispringer Jens Weißflog, der deutsche  Torhüter Jens Lehmann und der deutsche Radrennfahrer Jens Voigt.​
2. Ist einfach traumhaft und mir hätte nicht mehr einfallen können, zum Namen Jens! 


Jens ist  ein männlicher   Vorname.                 *Der Name Jens besteht aus 4 Buchstaben,                 wovon  einer ein Vokal ist.*                 Ähnliche Vornamen mit einer Zeichenlänge von 4 Buchstaben                 sind Jean, Jere, Jess, Jodi oder Jody.             
                              Jens beginnt mit dem Buchstaben J. Mit diesem Buchstaben                 beginnen neben *Jens* eine Reihe weiterer Vornamen in unserer Datenbank, dazu gehören Jacenta, Jacinda, Jacinta, Jacintha und Jacinthe.


----------



## unocz (22. Januar 2013)

moin zusammen und welcome jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

mensch war dir langeweilig 

morgen!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Moin Matze und Sascha!

Falls Du mich meinst - JA. Bin ja krank und da ist es manchmal langweilig.


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2013)

NNNNNNNNNNNeeeeeein!
Nicht noch ein Jens! 

Willkommen in der Runde. Du willst also sagen dass wir nur unterhaltsam sind? 

Hallo da draußen.

Der Giant ist verkauft. Es gibt also kein zurück mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

und du bist raus!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Echt, es ist weg? Schön!
Ich hoffe der Preis stimmte auch damit du jetzt wieder richtig ins 26er  investieren kannst.


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2013)

Der Festpreis wurde angenommen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den LRS und die Reifen loswerden und dann passt das. Baucht hier jemand nen Satz Racing Ralph Evo in 2.1? Der Zustand ist noch recht gut.


----------



## reddevil72 (22. Januar 2013)

Morgen. 
Werde den 29er Count nächstens heben.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Brauch mal nen Tip, zwecks 29er Reifen.
Auf dem Scandal sind Ground Control S Works in 2,1 drauf, schlauchlos.
Laut Hibike haben die ein Gewicht von 605 g. Dass sollte doch für nen 29er ganz gut sein - oder? Bei dem Wetter sind die wirklich klasse zu fahren aber ich denke im Frühjahr gäbe es da sicherlich ne Möglichkeit für schnellere Reifen. Da ich mich mit schlauchlos noch nie beschäftigt habe aber schon gelesen hatte dass es mit Mühe und Sauerei verbunden sein kann nun die Frage - lass ich den LRS dann so wie er ist für Winter und hole mir nen zweiten dazu? Oder bau ich um auf Schlauch und wechsel halt wie immer? Zumal ich gern und oft Reifen wechsel.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sind ja auch rund!



Bei ihm wegen dem Gummiï¼

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Nö Jens, dann eher Lack und Leder! 
Moin Du Pfeife! Noch alles beieinander?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Moin Veikko,

Noch ne Brezel im Gesicht und das ohne was zu essen und irgendwie Muskelkater in diversen Körperteilen. Sonst geht's aber...


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und du bist raus!



Durch Smileys wird deine Militanz in Sachen 26" vs. 28" mit großen Reifen nicht weniger nervig.


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Durch Smileys wird deine Militanz in Sachen 26" vs. 28" mit großen Reifen nicht weniger nervig.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> Noch ne Brezel im Gesicht und das ohne was zu essen und irgendwie Muskelkater in diversen Körperteilen. Sonst geht's aber...



Bestimmt auch in Muskelgruppen die du bisher gar nicht kanntest! 

Christian Moin! Ich hatte Saschas Aussage gar nicht deuten können. Aber wenn er es so meint, dann lass ihn doch und ich denke prinzipiell sollte man es endlich mal damit lassen. Verstehe beide Seiten. Finde 26er schöner, denke aber wenn man Rennen fährt wird man ohne 29er schwer mit vorn landen können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

hab ich gesagt wo raus? also mal fuesse still halten  
vllt meinte ich ja den club der nicht kinder raeder fahrer.
seine grunde hat er dar gelegt und ist ja auch seine sache... ich glaube er hat es auch verstanden, wie es gemeint war 

und waere ich sooo militant, haette ich den trainingspartner schon oefters von seinem kinderrad schucken muessen 

bissle stichelei ist doch ok. und genauso wie ich mir treckingrad und "wo hast du den den einkaufskorb gelassen" ertragen muss,...

29er reifen:
605g finde ich net drall. ich fahre genre die rara oder vorne nen roro die sind beide gut unter 600g in 2.25zoll. das ist meine traktor sauwetter bereifung. wenn es trocken und schnell wird hab ich sub 500g bontrager 29-1 drauf.
alles auch mit milch.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tip Sascha, muss ich mal schauen wo ich den Bontrager mit dem Gewicht finde. Oder ich schau mich mal bei Conti um aber da käme dann wohl eh Schlauch infrage. Sollen ja schwer dicht zu bekommen sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

die bontrgaer in1.9zoll bekomsmt du so gut wie gar nicht  hab auch nur noch 3 stueck auf halde. die sind auch wenn es nass wird sehr schnell zu... fuer mich ein reiner race reifen. 
aber die schwalbe kann ich dir empfehlen. rollen ganz gut, sind robust und schnell dicht. gripp ist auch echt ok.
conti ist wie lotto spielen und auf schlach haette ich keinen bock mehr.

und nochmal zum thema 29er: jeder was er will. ich fidne nur leute die sachen kategorisch ausschliesen, ohne es probiert zu haben beschraenkt... aber er hat es ja probiert udn fuer nicht gut befunden. welches recht hat dann jemand da was gegen zu sagen???


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

Moin alle und der neue Jens

Ich teste dieses jahr mal als hinterreifen den aspen und vorne mal schaun was bonti da bringt.
Ansonsten vorne den ikon...da hab ich noch zwei leichte zu hause rumliegen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

aspen hat bei mir genau eine tour gehalten... dann hatte ich in beiden reifen loecher.
kollege ist aber recht zufrieden mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

bin den aspen auch ne zeitlang gefahren und nie was gehabt damit. Man wird sehen was geht...ansonsten gibts da ja noch nen bonti 2.1 in 2,2er version...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

der ist net schlecht. kann aber fidne ich nix besser, als ein rara. hab ich 2 daheim. machen sich auf dem starrbike ganz gut


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich habe aber noch nie mit Milch rumgematscht. Vlt. probier ich es mal aus? Wie schaut es denn bei der Milch mit Pannen aus, gibts da Vorteile?


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2013)

Klar, bis zu einem Gewissen grad fährst du ja völlig Pannenfrei.

Durchschläge gibt es ja nicht mehr, weil kein Schlauch kaputt gehen kann.

Einstiche sind meistens nach etwas Durckverlust auch wieder dicht...


Wo die milch nix ausrichten kann ist bei Schlitzen und größeren Reifenschäden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

wenn man es "ordentlich macht" ist es kein gemantsche. 
1. reifen auf die nakte felge: ohne band! wenn er gut sitz  weiter zu: 3
2. reifen sitz zu locker? mit ducktape 1-3 runden und noch mal testen, ob er nun gescheit sitzt.
3. tublessband (z.b. yellow tape) drauf am ventil ueber lappen und ventil rein
4. reifen drauf sitzt gut? wenn nein band runter udn back to 2 (passiert normal net)
5. "anblasen" am besten mit nem kompressor. standpumpe geht meist auch, zur not ne kartusche. bis ~3bar sollte der reifen richtig sitzen
6. luft raus, ventileinsatz raus und durch das ventil mit ner spritze ~2becher milch rein 
7. aufpumpen schuetteln und mit <2bar ne runde um den block drehen, damit sich die micro loecher in nem neuen reifen mit milch fuellend

dauert wenn man geuebt ist <10minten fuer eine lrs.

und pannen? welche? ne scherz, ich hab echt weeeesentlich weniger, als mit schlauch und wenn dann solche, die ein schlach schon 3x net ueberlebt haette.
dann halt reifen runter, milch rausschuettlen (notubes ist biologisch abbaubar, sieht im wald nur "seltsam aus". ventil raus und schlauch rein. daheim schlauch wieder raus und trocken wischen, sosnt klebt der mit den milchresten im reifen fest.
ich habe wenn es hoch kommt 3platten/jahr und meist nur dann, wenn die milch eingetrocknet ist (>4monate) udn ich vergessen hab sie zu erneuern... und dann meist nur, wenn ich wieder zu lustig felsfelder mit den xc reifen durch moshen will  also eigentlich eigene bloedheit


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2013)

So siehts aus

Hatte letzte Saison mit TUbeless auch nur 3 Pannen.

Zweimal wurde der Reifen aufgeschlitzt und einmal hat ne 6cm Spaxschraube das teil erstochen, da hatte auch jeder Schlauch den Löffel abgegeben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2013)

Moin ihr Konfirmanten.... 

Kennt ihr das Unwort des Jahren schon?  -   Denke "Jens" ist in der engeren Auswahl..  

Willkommen Jens der III.


 @Philipp
Sag mal was zu LRS. Gerne per PN mit Preis. Vielleicht für mein Winterinbred interessant!?


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2013)

Meinste mich? Du has ein 11 Jahre alten Account verlinkt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2013)

Meine Favoriten sind beim 29er der Renegade und der Aspen. 
Der Renegade rollt nen Tick besser....
Habe die 1,95er in der S-works-Version mit 510g zu Hause.


...und der X-King mit BCC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2013)

Nö. Inox eigentlich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

510g? das kann fast nicht die sworks sein. die ist normal gut unter 500g. meine controle waren ~520g.


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nö. Inox eigentlich...



Aso...mir fehlte grad auch iwe der Zusammenhang


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Moin Marco und all die welche ich nocht nicht begrüßt hatte.

Sascha, habe ich dass dann richtig verstanden - man muss die Milch erneuern, weil sie austrocknet? Ansonsten riesen Dankeschön für die umfangreiche Erläuterung!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 510g? das kann fast nicht die sworks sein. die ist normal gut unter 500g. meine controle waren ~520g.



Doch, doch! Habe im Shop 8Stk. ausgewogen..

Der Unterschied beträgt max. 20g. Ohne was schönreden zu wollen.
Gut, weiss nicht wie die Waage kalibriert war/ist.
Habe sie z.H. nicht mehr gewogen.
Der Fast Track S-Works war 39g schwerer.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin alle und der neue Jens
> 
> Ich teste dieses jahr mal als hinterreifen den aspen und vorne mal schaun was bonti da bringt.
> Ansonsten vorne den ikon...da hab ich noch zwei leichte zu hause rumliegen...



Liegen die da nur blöd rum und langweilen sich oder kommen die zum Einsatz? Ich mein, irgendwann werden die ja sonst porös und bröckeln - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt wo raus? also mal fuesse still halten
> vllt meinte ich ja den club der nicht kinder raeder fahrer.
> seine grunde hat er dar gelegt und ist ja auch seine sache... ich glaube er hat es auch verstanden, wie es gemeint war
> 
> ...



Hast Du denn auch Schutzblech- und Gepaecktraegeroesen an Deinem Bike?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

ja, ok,... wenn der unterschied sooo marginal ist...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So siehts aus
> 
> Hatte letzte Saison mit TUbeless auch nur 3 Pannen.
> 
> Zweimal wurde der Reifen aufgeschlitzt und einmal hat ne 6cm Spaxschraube das teil erstochen, da hatte auch jeder Schlauch den Löffel abgegeben



Genau 1 Plattenmit Latexschlauch. War auch eher ein schleicher mit defektem Ventil.

Bin also Reifen schonend gefahren 

Hallo Jense und alle anderen


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

ne ne, die kommen dann schon zum einsatz. Ich bin eben auch bischen nen gummifeti...

Probier gerne mal neues aus und dann liegen die anderen halt bischen länger rum. kommen aber schon zum einsatz. Und wenn sie dann porös sind verkauf ich sie noch


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab ich gesagt wo raus? also mal fuesse still halten
> vllt meinte ich ja den club der nicht kinder raeder fahrer.
> seine grunde hat er dar gelegt und ist ja auch seine sache... ich glaube er hat es auch verstanden, wie es gemeint war
> 
> ...





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nö. Inox eigentlich...



Moin Du alter Schwerenöter,

Phillip gab es hier wohl auch nicht nur einmal!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du denn auch Schutzblech- und Gepaecktraegeroesen an Deinem Bike?



fast:


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich das 29er!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

ist das keiner? die lrs sind aus dem 29er
ne, da hab ich nix dran, da werde ich nass und dreckig!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Hey Sascha, über den Sinn und Unsinn von Schutzblechen kann man bestimmt gut eine Diskussion führen!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

hei jens musst du nicht auf die piste???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Sind wir ja bereits! An den Pilzen ist aber Free W-Lan.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

aha, solltest dich aber auf die schneehasen konzentrieren

fährts du mit laptop durch die gegend???


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Schmartfon


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

ja ja hab ich mir schon gedacht jens...hmm lecker weizen...bin on arbeit.

verda**te scheizze nochmal. Hab nochmals so nen carbonlenker ausm ebay bestellt der ungelablt ist für 40.- euro. Der sack hat mir nen rizer zugesandt. Jetzt darf ich wieder schaun wie zu meinem geraden lenker komm und muss wieder geld in die finger nehmen. Scheizz ebay scheizz verkäufer:kotz:


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

zeig mal den lenker...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja ja hab ich mir schon gedacht jens...hmm lecker weizen...bin on arbeit.
> 
> verda**te scheizze nochmal. Hab nochmals so nen carbonlenker ausm ebay bestellt der ungelablt ist für 40.- euro. Der sack hat mir nen rizer zugesandt. Jetzt darf ich wieder schaun wie zu meinem geraden lenker komm und muss wieder geld in die finger nehmen. Scheizz ebay scheizz verkäufer:kotz:



Die Preise bei ihm sind gestiegen oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zeig mal den lenker...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

müsste eigentlich dieser sein...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/full-Carbon-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item460b5eb0bf

meiner sieht in etwa so aus...

ha  gerade kein bild. er liegt zu hause.

vom rise her etwa so hoch kann ich ned gebrauchen...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-CARBON-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53eb623807


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Preise bei ihm sind gestiegen oder?



jep...bischen. wäre aber immer noch top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

Der hat doch Riser im Programm oder nicht? Dann hat er dir doch den falschen Artikel geschickt.
Dafür muss er doch gerade stehen?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

ja, eigentlich schon. Ich denke aber er bezahlt mir das ned...versand zurück kostet mich versichert 18.- sfr=15.- euro

Für so ne kacke. Sorry ich nerv mich einfach gerade. Ist ja ned gerade um die ecke. Ich hab ja schon 3 wochen auf de lenker gewartet...


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, eigentlich schon. Ich denke aber er bezahlt mir das ned...versand zurück kostet mich versichert 18.- sfr=15.- euro
> 
> Für so ne kacke. *Sorry ich nerv mich einfach gerade*. Ist ja ned gerade um die ecke. Ich hab ja schon 3 wochen auf de lenker gewartet...


Verständlich 


Der Lenker, den du bestellt hast, sieht ganz gut aus. Die Klemmmarkierung braucht man ja nicht wirklich. Ok, es erleichtert die Montage, mehr aber auch nicht.

Taugen diese Lenker denn was?

Gibt's die auch in UD?

Gewichtsbeschränkung?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

sry... komm hier net auf ebay...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Verständlich
> 
> 
> Der Lenker, den du bestellt hast, sieht ganz gut aus. Die Klemmmarkierung braucht man ja nicht wirklich. Ok, es erleichtert die Montage, mehr aber auch nicht.
> ...



Meiner hält, flext deutlich wenig als KCNC SC Bone. Die Klemmmarkierung ist leider nicht mittig.
Gibts nicht in UD und meiner wog als Flatbar nur 108g oder so.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Hatte jetzt eigentlich schon wer nen Lenker von dem? Ich glaube mich zu erinnern dass irgendjemand schon einen hatte, der dann von der Optik nicht soo toll aussah, sprich iwie ne Macke hatte? 
Wenn ja, halten die Dinger? Oh, hier war schon einer schneller!
Und Jens schreib ihn doch an dass er Kacke gesendet hat und er soll dir für nen Supersonderschnapperpreis nen richtigen senden und den Riser vertickst du halt wieder! 

P.S. Kostengünstigste Möglichkeit ein Bike zu versenden ohne es komplett zu zerlegen? Hatte es bisher immer zerlegt aber weil der für das Stumpi gut hingelegt hat will ich es nicht zerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> [Carbon Lenker]
> [Objektiv]


Schöner Sockel für den Lenker.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Die Waage ist fleckig!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Meiner hält, flext deutlich wenig als KCNC SC Bone. Die Klemmmarkierung ist leider nicht mittig.
> Gibts nicht in UD und meiner wog als Flatbar nur 108g oder so.


Danke!

Also nix für mich...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schöner Sockel für den Lenker.



Altes M42 50mm f2.8


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Da kommt die Putzmuddi in Veikko wieder durch!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Stehst du eigentlich auch mal auf Skiern oder passt du nur auf die Bier von den Jungs auf?!


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

moin!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Moin Jan! Geschafft für heute?


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

Noch nciht  gleich stehen 2h GA1 aufem Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Und Du Veikko könntest Dir noch mal die Schuerze umbinden und eine Runde durchwischen!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Das mach ich immer nackt - aber nicht zu Hause. 

Junior!!!! Wenn wir dir schon den Ars... retten - dann setz nicht noch einen drauf! Auch wenn du recht haben magst.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2013)

DAS dachte ich mir auch gerade .. ^^

ps: moin!


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Was? Du auch?! 

MOIN!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ja auch schon nen lenker von ihm. Wollte noch einen für meine liebste. Ev fürs neue projekt von ihr. Der erste ist gut und hält meine 80kg


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wie kann man nur am frühen Morgen schon so fit sein,liegt wahrscheinlich am " CC ".
Vielen Dank für die interessante und teilweise sehr ausführliche Begrüßung, genau deshalb finde ich eure Meute so gut.Allerdings das Tempo wie hier ,gearbeitet, wird ist schon beachtlich,ich will sagen,daß ich bestimmt immer 2-3 Seiten hinterherhänge.
Wie ist eigentlich so der Altersdurchschnitt?
n.z.mir: verh.;2K.;78kg
            bekennender Schutzblechfahrer (vorn)
            Fully-Fahrer (daher absolut keine Platten im Rennen; Schläuche
Schwalbe AV Extra Light)
z.T. teste ich einen Schlauch von Foss im Tandem --- absolut keinen Druckverlust-- muss aber richti montiert sei. Würde ich auch nicht im 29" fahren
so,gut nun 
Gruß Jens(51)


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

Toll, da wollte ich gerade den Radhalter anbringen hab aber nicht bedacht, dass die Wände aus Pappe sind.
4 Schrauben und 6er Dübel hat natürlich gar nicht gehalten. Dass hier nicht die gane Wand rausgebrochen ist, ist echt alles


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

so ging es mir, als ich holztore an die treppe bei mir in der wohnung geschraubt habe...


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Dann hol dir Rigipsdübel! Sonst wird das ja nix. Oder bring den halter soweit unten an dass das Bike auf dem Boden aufsteht - dann passiert nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so ging es mir, als ich holztore an die treppe bei mir in der wohnung geschraubt habe...



Das Kellergeschoss sollte aber eigentlich massiv gemauert sein!


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

Der musste aber einfach raus Metrum  aber danke Jungs


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann hol dir Rigipsdübel! Sonst wird das ja nix. Oder bring den halter soweit unten an dass das Bike auf dem Boden aufsteht - dann passiert nichts!



Pappmaché-Dübel wohl eher.
Lass ich mir dann am Freitag von Vatern mitbringen wenn er den Schlagbohrer wieder mitnimmt.

Boden ist nicht gut. So blockiert es den Balkon, deshalb übers Sofa!

Im Sommer wird es dann auch wieder zum fahren benutzt, dann steht das Rad ohnehin im Keller.
Trotzdem kommt wohl wieder eins der MTBs mit nach Dortmund.

@ Jens: Hier sind viele Studis unterwegs, die haben zu den komischen Zeiten immer frei


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2013)

und sind zu den komischsten zeiten an der uni... :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> wie kann man nur am frühen Morgen schon so fit sein,liegt wahrscheinlich am " CC ".
> Vielen Dank für die interessante und teilweise sehr ausführliche Begrüßung, genau deshalb finde ich eure Meute so gut.*Allerdings das Tempo wie hier ,gearbeitet, wird ist schon beachtlich*,ich will sagen,daß ich bestimmt immer 2-3 Seiten hinterherhänge.
> Wie ist eigentlich so der Altersdurchschnitt?
> ...


Da hast du Recht 

Komme auch kaum hinterher... wenn man 1 Tag nicht gelesen hat, müsste man gleich wieder 10 Seiten nachlesen.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Jens III. 
Hier musst du nicht wirklich alles lesen, ist auch wirklich viel Schwachsinn dabei, es sei denn du hast Langweile dann ist es ein guter Zeitvertreib. 
Das Alter ist sehr gemischt. Von Kindern *duck* bis zu Kinderhabenden.
Und wenn hier vormittags so viel geschrieben wird liegt dass an den Studenten, den Kranken und denjenigen denen beim Job die Sonne aus dem Arsc.. scheint.
Hier gibt es welche die müssen, im Urlaub, immer mal an das Ortseingangschild schauen damit sie überhaupt bemerken dass sie nicht auf Arbeit sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> und sind zu den komischsten zeiten an der uni... :/


 
Zum Beispiel Samstagabends


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens III.
> Hier musst du nicht wirklich alles lesen, ist auch wirklich viel Schwachsinn dabei, es sei denn du hast Langweile dann ist es ein guter Zeitvertreib.
> Das Alter ist sehr gemischt. Von Kindern *duck* bis zu Kinderhabenden.
> Und wenn hier vormittags so viel geschrieben wird liegt dass an den Studenten, den Kranken und denjenigen denen beim Job die Sonne aus dem Arsc.. scheint.
> Hier gibt es welche die müssen, im Urlaub, immer mal an das Ortseingangschild schauen damit sie überhaupt bemerken dass sie nicht auf Arbeit sind.



Also Metrum  ich bin ein Jugendlicher  und das sogar laut Deutschem Gesetz wenn ich mich grade recht entsinne


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Samstagabends



oder freitagsabends bis 9


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

*bla bla bla KIND bla bla bla*


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Kellergeschoss sollte aber eigentlich massiv gemauert sein!



maisonette wohnung... daher treppe in der wohnung


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> oder freitagsabends bis 9



Sind wir ja auch selbst schuld, wenn wir sonst nicht arbeiten


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> maisonette wohnung... daher treppe in der wohnung



Hatten wir damals auch als unser Kind schlüpfte. Dann nur treppauf/treppab - dann sind wir ausgezogen. War ne richtig geile Wohnung aber das Kind war sehr verhaltensintensiv!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

luke klettert auch gerne hoch, aber nur in begleitung. ausziehen ist erstmal net geplant ... weil meinz...


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

@Crimson
Bist doch selber noch fast ein Kind


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

Eher















NICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

mit ein bisschen Phantasie klappt alles


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab doch immerhin nicht mehr die Füße bei Mutti unterm Tisch


----------



## Junior97 (22. Januar 2013)

da sagtest du zuletzt was anderes


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2013)

Gibt es hierzu von Euch schon irgentwelche Erfahrungen?

Das neue EFT (Environmentally Friendly Tube) Schlauchsystem von FOSS wird aus einer TPE (Thermoplastic Elastomer Compounds) Gummiart hergestellt und ist durch dieses neuartige Material nicht nur besonders leicht sondern auch pannensicher.


 Wird der Fahrradreifen beziehungsweise Schlauch beschädigt, so formt dieser hoch polymerisierte Gummischlauch ein dichtes Siegel, wie schlauchfreie Autoreifensysteme. Das unmittelbare Entweichen der Luft wird damit verzögert, und für die Sicherheit des Radfahrers ist gesorgt. TPE ist zudem im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Fahrradschläuchen komplett recyclebar und damit sehr umweltfreundlich. Die Materialdichte des Schlauches liegt bei 0,88 g/cm³, was im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Schläuchen mit einer Dichte von 1,3 g/cm³ ca.30 Prozent Gewicht einspart. 

Material: TPE
Größe: 26x2.0-2.5
Ventilart: Schrader-Ventil/Auto Ventil
Gewicht: ca. 160g
*Bitte beachten:* Dieser Schlauch sollte nur mit selbstklebenden Flicken von Foss repariert werden, oder man kann ihn z.B. mit einem Feuerzeug erhitzen und an der Schadenstelle mit einer Flachzange "verkleben". 
*Alles über die umweltfreundlichen Schläuche von FOSS: *

 1. Kein explosionsartiger Luftverlust
 FOSS Schläuche sind hergestellt aus einem hoch-polymerisiertem Gummi Gemisch, ohne jedoch vulkanisiert worden zu sein. Eindringende Gegenstände werden von dem Material umschlossen, so dass der Luftverlust kaum merkbar ist. Das erhöht im Falle eines Defektes das Notlaufverhalten des Reifens, da es im Schlauch nicht zu einem explosionsartigen Luftverlust kommt. 

 2. Super Leicht:
 Die Materialdichte der FOSS Schläuche beträgt 0.88 g/cc. Verglichen mit normalen Fahrradschläuchen, deren Dichte bei 1.3 g/cc liegt, resultiert ein Gewichtsvorteil von 30% gegenüber traditionellen Schläuchen gleicher Dimension und Materialstärke. 

 3. Hoch elastisch (weniger Rollwiderstand):
 Durch die hohe Elastizität der FOSS Schläuche wird das Fahren komfortabler, wobei gleichzeitig der Rollwiderstand reduziert wird. 

 4. Umweltfreundliches Material:
 Durch Verwendung des thermoplastischen Elastomer Gemisch (TPE) und den Verzicht auf den Vulkanisationsvorgang sind FOSS Schläuche recyclebar und stellen bei der Entsorgung eine geringere Belastung für die Umwelt dar. 

 5. Leicht zu reparieren:
 FOSS Schläuche lassen sich mit den ebenfalls erhältlichen FOSS Selbstklebe-Flicken in sekundenschnelle und ohne Verwendung von Gummilösung reparieren. Einfach nur den Schlauch an der entsprechenden Stelle reinigen und den Flicken andrücken, fertig ! 



*Vorteile gegenüber herkömlichen Fahrradschläuchen *




*FOSS Schlauch*
* Traditioneller Schlauch*
*Sicherheit*  FOSS Schläuche sind hergestellt aus einem hoch-polymerisiertem Gummi Gemisch, ohne jedoch vulkanisiert worden zu sein. Eindringende Gegenstände werden von dem Material umschlossen, so dass der Luftverlust kaum merkbar ist. Das erhöht im Falle eines Defektes das Notlaufverhalten des Reifens, da es im Schlauch nicht zu einem explosionsartigen Luftverlust kommt.  Schneller Luftverlust im Falle eines Defektes.
*Materialdichte*  Dichte: 0,88 g/cc
 Der FOSS Schlauch ist bei gleicher Dimension 30% leichter als ein traditioneller Schlauch 
 Dichte: 1,3 g/cc
*Umweltverträglichkeit*  Durch Verwendung des thermoplastischen Elastomer Gemisch (TPE) und den Verzicht auf den Vulkanisationsvorgang sind FOSS Schläuche recyclebar und stellen bei der Entsorgung eine geringere Belastung für die Umwelt dar. 
 Vulkanisierte Schläuche können nicht recycled werden. Beim Verbrennen von Alt-Schläuchen entstehen umweltschädliche Dämpfe.
*Gleichbleibender Druck*
  Über 30 Tage
  Über 30 Tage
*Reparieren*  FOSS Schläuche lassen sich mit den ebenfalls erhältlichen FOSS Selbstklebe-Flicken in sekundenschnelle und ohne Verwendung von Gummilösung reparieren. Einfach nur den Schlauch an der entsprechenden Stelle reinigen und den Flicken andrücken, fertig!
 Benötigt Gummilösung und einen erheblich höheren Zeitaufwand


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> luke klettert auch gerne hoch, aber nur in begleitung. ausziehen ist erstmal net geplant ... weil meinz...



Wenn der Luette laufen kann ist er doch wohl selbststaendig genug das er ausziehen und sich eine eigene Wohnung nehmen kann!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Hi Jens,

Was sollen die Schläuche denn überhaupt kosten?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Was sollen die Schläuche denn überhaupt kosten?


 
13,80 Euro

siehe auch  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k383/a77050/eft-schlauch-26x2-0-2-5-autoventil.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kinder raeder fahrer.
> seine grunde hat er dar gelegt und ist ja auch seine sache...
> 
> und waere ich sooo militant, haette ich den trainingspartner schon oefters von seinem kinderrad schucken muessen



Und genau *das* meine ich.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

So ist er halt der Sascha, immer sehr überzeugt von den Dingen die er selber macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und genau *das* meine ich.



Da hast du aber sehr selektiv zitiert 
Ich hab kein Problem mit 26er, freue mich über jeden hinter mir  scheeeerz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2013)

hmm,

denke keiner hier meint es böse also alles gut...

guten nabend


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Namd Inselmaik!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2013)

na..wie schauts aus bei dir?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

eben, sidn wir mal nicht heiliger als der papst und aktzeptieren, das ich zu 99,9999% der faelle nie etwas boese meine.


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub du bist durch das Kind milder geworden Sascha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na..wie schauts aus bei dir?



Weiß, kalt und dunkel! Und ich bin am überlegen ob ich dann noch den Spike LRS ins Radon hänge und noch ne Runde dreh. Lust hätte ich schon und so ganz im Sofa versunken bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Januar 2013)

denke, er weiß was wirklich wichtig ist im Leben...und auf Arbeit haben wir schon genug streß


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaub du bist durch das Kind milder geworden Sascha.



nur gegen andere...


----------



## zuki (22. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu von Euch schon irgentwelche Erfahrungen?



Moin, fahre die Dinger an einem Bike schon etwas länger. Sind unauffällig. Hatte zumindest noch keinen Platten.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2013)

Als die Fossschläuche noch leicht waren, wären sie eine Alternative gewesen. 
Aber da haben sie ja nicht gehalten.


----------



## unocz (22. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die bontrgaer in1.9zoll bekomsmt du so gut wie gar nicht  hab auch nur noch 3 stueck auf halde. die sind auch wenn es nass wird sehr schnell zu... fuer mich ein reiner race reifen.
> aber die schwalbe kann ich dir empfehlen. rollen ganz gut, sind robust und schnell dicht. gripp ist auch echt ok.
> conti ist wie lotto spielen und auf schlach haette ich keinen bock mehr.
> 
> und nochmal zum thema 29er: jeder was er will. ich fidne nur leute die sachen kategorisch ausschliesen, ohne es probiert zu haben beschraenkt... aber er hat es ja probiert udn fuer nicht gut befunden. welches recht hat dann jemand da was gegen zu sagen???




dauert 2 woche bis man die reifen hat


----------



## Metrum (22. Januar 2013)

Details Matze!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2013)

Naaaaaaaaaaabend!


Mal die ersten Bilder...





Live sssssssssssehr hübsch!!! 


EDIT:

Die Rot-Töne passen top. Hier liegt´s nur am Blitz....


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, ich hab es ja schon live gesehen!


----------



## Renegado (22. Januar 2013)

Mein neuer Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaabend!
> 
> 
> Mal die ersten Bilder...
> ...


 
geile maschine marco....bis jetzt gut aufgebaut...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

das wird guuuuud!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> dauert 2 woche bis man die reifen hat



wo bekommt man die 1.9er noch? ich hab noch platz auf halde


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rahmen



Moin,

Wer bist Du?


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Ist der in 1,9 nicht recht schmal Sascha? Nicht dass es dann wie ein Rennrad aussieht?
Könnte zwei neue in 1,9 für 50 bekommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

ich mag den 29-1 in 1,9 zoll. 470g und geht ab wie schmidts katze! haelt auch was aus. damit bin ich in bad wildbad die abfahrt runter gerockt, das ich angst um mein zaboo hatte 
50? neu? wo? nehmen! wenn sie dir net zusagen koennen wir uns nochmal unterhalten.

bilder (kiza langdistanz, da bin ich sie auch gefahren, der schleicher war nur, weil alte milch ):


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

moin alle, ne ne veikko red mit mir...die nehm ich auch...

Der sascha hat schon genug...bekommst auch ne toblerone...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Mein neuer Rahmen




erst mal vorstellen in dieser runde, sonst wird das nix hier


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin alle, ne ne veikko red mit mir...die nehm ich auch...
> 
> Der sascha hat schon genug...bekommst auch ne toblerone...



die sind nix fuer dich! da muss man fahrrad fahren koennen 

ne scherz, kaufen! wenn du wieder erwarten nixht mit klar kommt, wirst du sie sicher los.
ich hab ja noch 3stueck, aber alle schon "angefahren" sollten aber noch fuer ein paar rennen reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

hat irgendjemand mal was von bonti gehört obs was neues gibt???


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?products_id=51754

Sind das die richtigen? Also ich könnte die halt von jemanden privar bekommen. Ist nur als Beispiellink gedacht und dort kann man sie zumindest in den Korb legen.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

jup das sind sie gehen saugut die dinger...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

nein, das sie die 29-0er. die sind NOCH leichter und gehen NOCH mehr ab! aber ich hab die auf meiner hausstrecke leider gleich aufder ersten fahrt geschlachtet und dann den 2. bei der 24h wm in der nacht 

ok, die hausstrecke ist auch evil 

29-1 ok... ist mit 2.0 angegeben...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Also wie gesagt Jens, man kann sie dort in den Korb legen und sollten dann ja wohl zu haben sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

das ist nicht richtig. habe ich auch schon dort und bei 2 anderen shops gemacht... wurde immer wieder vertroestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

ah, sorry hab ich zu wenig gut geschaut...2-0er und 2-1er...stimmt sascha du hast mal was davon erzählt mit den 2-0ern...

werde dann wohl doch mit hinten aspen und vorne ikon an den rennen versuchen...

Der aspen ist ja recht schwer für das wenige profil das er hat. Eigenartig, dass du die gleich kaputt gemacht hast sascha???

Ha mit nem aspen noch nichts gehabt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

naja... die strecke ist auch net wirklich ne forstautobahn 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXSrl15WLJU

aber er sagte ja, das er den 29-1er bekommt. der ist super! der 29-0 haelt bei mir net. der kollege fahrt ihn aber schon ne weile... vllt liegt es an mir und meinem material schohnenden fahrstil


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

Moin erst einmal!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

is ja doch recht fowig bei dir sascha...ich möcht mei lefty habn...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

das war mit dem skandal und der minute. wie das mit dem epci und der lefty abgeht ist einfach abartig!


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Moin.

Würde am 26er gern mal neue Reifen probieren. Vorgaben sind: max. 500g, guter Grip und der Preis sollte 60 - 70  nicht überschreiten.

Als Schlauche werde ich Latex probieren. Schwalbe Roro hab ich durch, die haben beide keine 100 km gehalten. RaRa hatte ich schon oft. Was gibts denn z.B von Conti und Maxxis? Maxxis finde ich ganz spannend aber ich komm mit den Bezeichnungen nicht ganz klar.

Was könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> WÃ¼rde am 26er gern mal neue Reifen probieren. Vorgaben sind: max. 500g, guter Grip und der Preis sollte 60 - 70 â¬ nicht Ã¼berschreiten.
> 
> ...


Wie jetzt? Deine RoRo haben keine 100km gehalten?
RaRa fand ich nie wirklich gut.

Also ich wÃ¼rde ganz gerne mal den Maxxis Ikon fahren.

ICH wÃ¼rde (ja, ich habe gelesen, dass dir der RoRo nicht zugesagt hat; btw: was genau war das Problem?) den Rocket Ron empfehlen.
Rollt auf allen UntergrÃ¼nden super und hat richtig viel Grip. Was will man mehr?


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Die hat es beide aufgeschlitzt. Konnte die neuen Reifen wegschmeißen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

26zoll und schlauch? ich habe den *larsen tt exception* geliebt! die gummymischung ist deluxe! nur wardie karkasse zu duenn fuer milch, hab ich leicht kaput bekommen. mit schlauch war es nie ein problem. und leider nur 26zoll.
(kein wunder ist ja der 29-1 in etwas breiter und 26zoll).


----------



## BENDERR (23. Januar 2013)

also ich fahr eigntl immer diese kombinationen:
vorne RoRo in 2,1 und hinten Conti Raceking SS in 2.0
oder 
vorne Conti Raceking SS in 2.0 und hinten Bontrager XR0 in 2.1

das erste is so die "sichere" variante. das zweite fahr ich eigntl nur auf nicht so technischen strecken.. bin ich zwar letztes jahr auch auf sehr technischen strecken gefahren, aber das hat was von FF. glaube da war ich vom kopf her langsamer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2013)

Also die neuen 2013 Raras machen sich bis jetzt bei mir gut

Würde bei Schwalbe aber zu DD zumindest am HR raten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

der xr0 entspricht ja dem 29-0 in 26zoll. der ist echt ff maessig.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Danke.

Was taugt denn der xking? Den vorne und den Raceking hinten?


Raras hab ich ja nen Satz am 29er gehabt. Die waren echt gut aber ich wollte mal ne neue Marke testen. Maxxis sieht immer sehr gut aus und Conti fahren recht viele.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Was taugt denn der xking? Den vorne und den Raceking hinten?
> 
> ...



den x-king fährt ein freund von mir vorne. der is damit echt zufrieden. mit raceking kannst du meiner meinung nach auch nichts falsch machen! kann man so durchaus fahren.
wenn du nicht ganz so viel grip vorne brauchst kannste auch vorne/hinten raceking fahren.. gibt auch viele die das so machen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der xr0 entspricht ja dem 29-0 in 26zoll. der ist echt ff maessig.



jap. finde den aber nicht so pannenanfällig wie den FF. und geht halt auch ab ohne ende 
werd ich mir aufjedenfall nochmal holen


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die hat es beide aufgeschlitzt. Konnte die neuen Reifen wegschmeißen.


Ouh, Mist 

Wie hast du das denn hinbekommen?


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Der erste war etwas unglücklich. Das war an einer halben Flasche die unter Schnee lag und nicht sichtbar war. Der andere ist an einer etwas steinigeren Abfahrt kaputt gegangen. Da bin icht etwas unsauber gefahren und abgerutscht. Finde aber dass ein Reifen das mal abkönnen sollte. War auch nicht doll.. Hatte danach NNs in 2.1 drauf und die waren sehr gut und stabil.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,
ist natürlich immer eine schwierige Entscheidung mit den Reifen,man muß das auch vom Fahrstil abhängig machen. Der Eine trift die Linie super - der andere zieht halt an kritischen Stellen nicht in der optimalen Spur vorbei und riskiert dadurch einen Platten. Ist es das wert um jedes Gramm zu feilschen wenn man dann nach ner Stunde Rennen aufgeben muß, wenn Flicken nicht reicht?
Für mich sind gutes Rollen und guter Grip in den Kurven wichtig ,da könnens auch ruhig 600g sein.
Na gut, echte Racer denken da anders.
(würde ich ev. auch, mit einen Helfer alle 500m  )


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Deine Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Der erste war etwas unglücklich. Das war an einer halben Flasche die unter Schnee lag und nicht sichtbar war. Der andere ist an einer etwas steinigeren Abfahrt kaputt gegangen. Da bin icht etwas unsauber gefahren und abgerutscht. Finde aber dass ein Reifen das mal abkönnen sollte. War auch nicht doll.. Hatte danach NNs in 2.1 drauf und die waren sehr gut und stabil.


Ok, der erste Schlitzer war wirklich Pech. Da hätte es nicht nur den RoRo gekillt.

Der zweite Schlitzer: Naja, sowas kann beim Fahren immer passieren. Der Reifen muss dabei aber nicht den Löffel abgeben 

Bin mit meinen RoRo sehr zufrieden.




InoX schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etwas mehr Komfort am HR würde mir gefallen.

Andere Reifen können dem gleichen Rad ungeahnte Fahreigenschaften verleihen


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Deine Tipps?


vorne weg, bei 29" kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Ich fahre seit Jahren Schwalbe RR ca. 610 Gramm (57-559 Double Defense)26" mit extra light Schläuchen (allerding im Fulli ohne Probleme und ich fahre nicht sachte , nur Stellenweise überlegt.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gemeinde,
> ist natürlich immer eine schwierige Entscheidung mit den Reifen,man muß das auch vom Fahrstil abhängig machen. Der Eine trift die Linie super - der andere zieht halt an kritischen Stellen nicht in der optimalen Spur vorbei und riskiert dadurch einen Platten. Ist es das wert um jedes Gramm zu feilschen wenn man dann nach ner Stunde Rennen aufgeben muß, wenn Flicken nicht reicht?
> Für mich sind gutes Rollen und guter Grip in den Kurven wichtig ,da könnens auch ruhig 600g sein.
> Na gut, echte Racer denken da anders.
> (würde ich ev. auch, mit einen Helfer alle 500m  )



Ich denke da hat jeder so sein eigenes Rezept.
Ich musste auch noch nie ein Rennen wegen einer Panne aufgeben (*auf Holz klopf*).

Ich bin aber auch recht leicht und nicht so der forsche Abfahrer.
Deshalb konnte ich wohl auch recht lange/immernoch den XKing Supersonic mit 400g fahren.
Einen hab ich an der Seite mal geschlitzt (felsiges Geläuf) hab ihn aber mit Flicken wieder flott gemacht und bis zum Semislick abgefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Deine Tipps?


 
Ich überlege sogar, ob ich mal  den Smart Sam 2.1" aufziehe, 
den hab ich täglich auf meinen Stadtrad im Einsatz, der rollt super.Ist natürlich von der Strecke u. Wetter abhängig.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

Phillipp versuch doch mel hinten den aspen. Auch in 26" nen guten reifen.

vorne den ikon in 26".

sind beide unter 500g...

Den larsen TT bin ich auch ne zeitlang gefahren rollt saugut...und für mich genug gripppppppp...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

So, eben wieder rein.
War mal wieder mit 26" und Spikes unterwegs. Aber erstens ist der LRS sauschwer und die Reifen ebenso (habe wohl noch welche aus der Nullserie mit Draht!) und zweitens habe ich das Gefühl mit dem 29er und den Ground Control wesentlich besser voran zu kommen. Muss dann nochmal die selbe Runde fahren um den genauen Vergleich zu haben da sich die Bodenverhältnisse ja geändert haben.

Also ich fahre ja prinzipiell Conti und kam da mit allen gut klar. Meistens zuletzt RaceKing und Speedking (aber die alten) aber alles mit Latexschlauch und logo nur die SS Varianten in BCC.

Den Larsen TT hatte ich vor paar Jahren in Benutzung und der rollte wie kein anderer. Den habe ich geliebt! Einzig - der setzt sich schnell zu und ist nix für weichen Boden oder Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Dann werde ich mir die genannten Maxxis und Contis mal anschauen. Darf ja alles neu kaufen weil ich fürs 26er nichts mehr habe.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

bei maxxis musst dann gut schauen. die haben verschiedene varianten. 

Das ist die topversion...

*Einsatzzweck:* MTB CrossCountry
*Ausführung:* Faltreifen
*Gummimischung / Lauffläche:* 3C EXC = Triple Compound, eXCeption
*Karkasse:* 120 tpi 
*Luftdruck:* 2,5  4,5


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

hab gerade gelesen, dass der ikon in 26" 520g hat??? Ist das möglich??? sackschwer für 26"


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

doch unter 500g...

Reifen 26 - Maxxis Ikon eXC Faltreifen  				                 Reifen 26 - Maxxis Ikon eXC Faltreifen
 Der Ikon ist für wahre Racer, die nach einem wirklich leichten Reifen  suchen. Mit der 3C Triple Compound Technology, dem hohen Volumen und dem  schnell rollenden Profil bringt er höchste Performance in allen  Konditionen.


Features:

  leichter XC Race Reifen
  Triple Compound
  geringes Gewicht durch feine 120tpi Karkasse
  eXCeption Gummimischung

Größen: 26" x 2,2" (54-622)
Gewicht: 480g
TPI: 120tpi
Gummimischung: eXCeption Triple Compound
Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 44,90 Euro.


hier zu bekommen...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Reifen/Reifen-26-Maxxis-Ikon-eXC-Faltreifen.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So, eben wieder rein.
> War mal wieder mit 26" und Spikes unterwegs. Aber erstens ist der LRS sauschwer und die Reifen ebenso (habe wohl noch welche aus der Nullserie mit Draht!)
> 
> denke einfach nur an den Trainingseffekt und die Schulung deiner Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Metrum schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, eben wieder rein.
> ...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Comfortbiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm?
> ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Comfortbiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm?
> ...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Ach das mit dem Salz ist mir egal, das war mir schon immer egal und es ist noch nie was auseinandergefallen deswegen.

Jens (doc), ja also gegen die Fahreigenschaften kann man natürlich gar nix sagen! 
Muss mich halt auch nur noch mit der Optik anfreunden, bzw. mich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## unocz (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Mathias,
bei Bestellung von heute muss man etwa 2 Wochen damit rechnen.
Gewicht ist knapp unter 500g.
MFG

geht um 29-1x2,0
info vom 2. januar bikepalast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Hallo Mathias,
> bei Bestellung von heute muss man etwa 2 Wochen damit rechnen.
> Gewicht ist knapp unter 500g.
> MFG
> ...




In zwei Wochen bekommst du dieselbe Mail nochmal Matze!


----------



## Junior97 (23. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Moin Jan!

Übrigens danke nochmal dass gestern *niemand* auf meine Frage zwecks günstigem Fahrradversand (im ganzen) geantwortet hat. Oder hat da noch niemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Hier Jan, ein Schnapper für dein hässliches Bike! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/105698-rock-shox-reba-rl-tapered-4x-dirt-cc-gabel


----------



## Junior97 (23. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe dadrin keine Erfahrung ! 
Würde jemand dem Veikko mal sagen das man weiße Gabeln an schwarzen Rahmen fahren kann ?  Doc vielleicht ? 
Das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus  Und wie gesagt wenn neu dann ers wenn die Reba den geist nach 5 Servicen aufgibt und dann Sid


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1295863 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1295862

Laufrad Eigenbau ; Silber, Edelstahl, Gold,Gummi und ein kleiner Stein


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jan!
> 
> Übrigens danke nochmal dass gestern *niemand* auf meine Frage zwecks günstigem Fahrradversand (im ganzen) geantwortet hat. Oder hat da noch niemand Erfahrungen gemacht?



Hab bis jetzt immer demontier mit GLS verschickt.
Komplett ist zu teuer!


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Na gut - dann lass ich es halt. Über mich lacht man ja nicht weil ich keine weiße Gabel im schwaren Rahmen habe, wie vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## Junior97 (23. Januar 2013)

Das Problem ist ich bekomm für die Reba eh nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Marcel, GLS seh ich wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau. Wäre ne Alternative aber ich glaub die gingen mir mit ihren Gurtmaßen auf den Sack. Ich wollte es halt im ganzen versenden weil der Gesamtpreis o.k. war aber wenn ich dann mind. 40 übern Tresen schieb tut mir dass auch weh. Oder ich mach zwei DHL Pakete? Einmal LRS und Düdelkram und einmal den Rahmen.


----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2013)

[Also vorausgesetzt ich darf hier auch ohne MTB in der Galerie was schreiben]

Ich hab bisher immer mit denen hier versendet. Das hat auch gut geklappt. Hab mir beim örtlichen nen Karton besorgt, Pedale ab, Lenker quer und rein damit. Die haben das abgeholt und innerhalb von ein paar Tagen wars beim Empfänger. Drei Mal bisher, keine Probleme.

Ein Freund von mir hatte mal Stress mit denen, weil die den Karton wohl übelst zugerichtet haben und der Inhalt entsprechend aussah. Probleme gibts aber wohl bei jedem Unternehmen und wie gesagt, ich hatte bisher immer gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Natürlich darfst du dass! 
War an dem Tag im Abwehrmodus, sorry.
Aber sonst hätte ich ja auch nicht auf Dein Gesuch geschrieben und hoffe du bist auch nicht nachtragend.
Die kommen Deutschlandweit? Also kein regionales Unternehmen?
25 für ohne Arbeit klingt gut und nen Karton habe ich ja vom 29er noch da.
Danke!


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jan!
> 
> Übrigens danke nochmal dass gestern *niemand* auf meine Frage zwecks günstigem Fahrradversand (im ganzen) geantwortet hat. Oder hat da noch niemand Erfahrungen gemacht?



Habe schonmal ein Fahrrad über Hermes verschicken lassen. Günstig... Naja. Waren halt auch 35 Euro oder so in der Art. GLS hat mir auch schon eins geliefert. das dürfte auch so in dem Dreh gewesen sein. 


Hier mal Bilder vom Fusion. Damit das neue mal ein Gesicht bekommt.











Da ich zu Weihnachten meine erste Tune Klemme bekommen habe und diese an diesem Rahmen nun leider nicht mehr passt, musste gleich eine neue her.





Der Lack sieht bei der Aufnahme echt mies aus aber der ist eigentlich noch sehr gut. war positiv überrascht. Giantlack ist halt grottig im Vergleich.







Die Gabel ist eine Leihgabe von Christian. Der Aufbau wird noch ein wenig dauern bis ich eine passende Stütze (27,2mm) habe und den passenden LRS mit passenden Reifen.


----------



## mikefize (23. Januar 2013)

@Metrum:
No hard feelings, alles gut  Ich bin eigentlich auch kein so garstiger Zeitgenosse, liege momentan nur mit Fieber flach und ich bin frustriert, weil ich nicht fahren kann...

Ist kein regionales Unternehmen, also bei mir hat das immer super funktioniert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe schonmal ein Fahrrad über Hermes verschicken lassen. Günstig... Naja. Waren halt auch 35 Euro oder so in der Art. GLS hat mir auch schon eins geliefert. das dürfte auch so in dem Dreh gewesen sein.
> 
> 
> Hier mal Bilder vom Fusion. Damit das neue mal ein Gesicht bekommt.
> ...


Das sieht ja schon sehr gut aus!

Die Hope ist echt hübsch.

tune Vorbau, tune Klemme... was kommt noch?

Hast du schon eine Stütze im Sinn?
Was muss sie bieten?

*Cool, Christian*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe schonmal ein Fahrrad über Hermes verschicken lassen. Günstig... Naja. Waren halt auch 35 Euro oder so in der Art. GLS hat mir auch schon eins geliefert. das dürfte auch so in dem Dreh gewesen sein.
> 
> 
> Hier mal Bilder vom Fusion. Damit das neue mal ein Gesicht bekommt.
> ...



Das wird geil Philipp! Irgendwie bekommst du eh immer schöne Bikes hin!!!
Suchst du ne bestimmte Stütze? Hätte noch ne kultige von Bonti da in Topzustand. Muss die nicht loswerden aber wenn du magst?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

sieht doch ganz stimmig aus


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Was taugt denn der xking? Den vorne und den Raceking hinten?
> 
> ...



Die Contikombi von oben ist sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Also ich habe dadrin keine Erfahrung !
> Würde jemand dem Veikko mal sagen das man weiße Gabeln an schwarzen Rahmen fahren kann ?  Doc vielleicht ?
> Das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus  Und wie gesagt wenn neu dann ers wenn die Reba den geist nach 5 Servicen aufgibt und dann Sid



Ich kann weiße Gabeln an Bikes generell nicht mehr sehen!:kotz:


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Bei der Stütze bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Hatte überlegt ob ich da mal richtig auf die K**** haue und ne Easton EC90 verbaue oder etwas in der Klasse. Die Masterpiece gibt es leider nur in 350mm Länge und das könnte schon knapp werden. Vielleicht wird es aber auch eine Tune. Die würde ja recht gut passen.

Als Lenker würde ich vielleicht einen Thomson oder einen Easton EC70 nehmen. Der EA70 ist für den reis auch nicht schlecht und recht leicht. 

Will mich bei den Teilen auf keine zweifelhaften Teile einlassen. Das soll alles halten und ich will mich nicht mit Gedanken über die Haltbarkeit belasten. 

Die Funworks würde noch ganz gut passen. Die hatte ich am Tomac. Das Gewicht hat gestimmt aber die Verarbeitung fand ich nicht sooo schön wie ichs gern hätte. Der Preis war natürlich top.
Die KCNC Stütze hab ich z.B. am Rennrad aber dieser Querbolzen scheint mir schon etwas krumm und der wäre im Gelände bestimmt nicht besser aufgehoben. 

Die Teile sollen aber verhältnismäßig leicht sein. Die Stütze also unter 200 g. 

Für den Übergang könnte ich eine Stütze vom Stadtrad nehmen.

@ Veikko: was wiegt denn die Bonti? Hast du mal ein Foto oder einen Link zum Modell.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> [Also vorausgesetzt ich darf hier auch ohne MTB in der Galerie was schreiben]
> 
> Ich hab bisher immer mit denen hier versendet. Das hat auch gut geklappt. Hab mir beim örtlichen nen Karton besorgt, Pedale ab, Lenker quer und rein damit. Die haben das abgeholt und innerhalb von ein paar Tagen wars beim Empfänger. Drei Mal bisher, keine Probleme.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hatte mal Stress mit denen, weil die den Karton wohl übelst zugerichtet haben und der Inhalt entsprechend aussah. Probleme gibts aber wohl bei jedem Unternehmen und wie gesagt, ich hatte bisher immer gute Erfahrungen.



Moin,

Hier in diesem Thread kannst Du quasi alles schreiben was die Forumsregeln nicht verletzt.

Es gibt nur eine einzige sonstige Regel hier:

Ein kleine Vorstellung Deiner Person mit dem reellen Vornamen!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Philipp da müsste ich mal schauen, kann aber auch sein dass sie zu kurz ist wenn du ne ziemlich lange brauchst. Hast du ne Bezugsquelle für den Thomson Lenker? Bei r2 gibt den erst ab Februar, warte da auf Nachricht. 
Flat den man auch noch negativ montieren kann - geil! 
Passt mir nur nicht wenn du den dann auch hast!


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Und da man alles schrieben und ansprechen kann, darf man hier auch nichts zu ernst nehmen. Das hat das Metrum neulich versehentlich mit in den anderen Fred genommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei der Stütze bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Hatte überlegt ob ich da mal richtig auf die K**** haue und ne Easton EC90 verbaue oder etwas in der Klasse. Die Masterpiece gibt es leider nur in 350mm Länge und das könnte schon knapp werden. Vielleicht wird es aber auch eine Tune. Die würde ja recht gut passen.
> 
> Als Lenker würde ich vielleicht einen Thomson oder einen Easton EC70 nehmen. Der EA70 ist für den reis auch nicht schlecht und recht leicht.
> 
> ...







Interesse, Philipp?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

mein tip:
ac70 lenker (oder ea70) habe beide und sind sehr gut!
stuetze: hab au immer dasp roblem, das ich keine masterpiece verbauen kann. aber ne elite ist auch ne feine sache. passt auch besser als ne easton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mein tip:
> ac70 lenker (oder ea70) habe beide und sind sehr gut!
> stuetze: hab au immer dasp roblem, das ich keine masterpiece verbauen kann. aber ne elite ist auch ne feine sache. passt auch besser als ne easton.



Elite passt besser aber wiegt in 27,2mm mit 410er Länge auch einiges. Glaube bei den Gewichten habe ich irgendwas um die 255g gesehen. Das wäre mir zu viel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

joo so um den dreh... aber die 50g zur masterpiece haettest mit nem leichteren rahmen eher drin gehabt 
die funworks hatte ich auch ma... war ganz ok. aber net so schick wie ne thomson.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Die funworks ist wenn dann ein leichter Übergang.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Die FunWorks ist doch sackschwer?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die FunWorks ist doch sackschwer?!


190g bei 27,2x400mm


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

finde die auch nicht so schwer. Es gibt ja nicht mal eine Gewichtsbeschränkung und merkwürdige Konstrukte mit nem Bolzen quer durchs Rohr gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Naja meine hat in 31,6x400mm 246g
Ist die in 27.2 wirklich so viel leichter?


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Interesse, Philipp?



und hier die weiteren Beweise.

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-142/fun-works-sattelstutze-n-light-alloy-sl


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Hm, meine Yokes und Wippe sehen anders aus?!
Hab ne rote günstig vom Kollegen weil die Eloxalfarbe mit dem Rest stimmt.

EDIT: Datenbank sagt auch für 31,6mm 240g in schwarz - kommt also hin. Aber 50g Unterschied ist schon heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

komisch. die 31.6er in der Datenbank wiegt 240 g. Da gibts also schon nen ordentlichen Unterschied zur 27,2er. Das ist genauso wie mit der Thomson in 30,9mm. Die ist auch schwerer als die anderen.


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Mal schauen, wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt.
Werde mal die Zeit stoppen.

Ich habe hier eine sehr schöne Maßanfertigung liegen.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht gemeint aber um was geht es denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Nehm ich - egal was es ist


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Naja kommt aufn Preis an.

Nur mal so am Rand: Bin neulich völlig planlos auf nem konzert von Royal Republic gelandet. War echt geil.

Gleichzeitig noch ein wenig Augenpflege dabei.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lbZpFBGq1k"]Royal Republic - Underwear (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt.
> Werde mal die Zeit stoppen.
> 
> Ich habe hier eine sehr schöne Maßanfertigung liegen.



Irgendwas fehlt noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Weiß nicht, ob ich es sagen darf.

Auf jeden Fall würde dann jemand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hat sich lange gespart.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Egal! Hier heult öfter mal jemand.

Was ists?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Egal! Hier heult öfter mal jemand.
> 
> Was ists?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt.
> Werde mal die Zeit stoppen.
> 
> Ich habe hier eine sehr schöne Maßanfertigung liegen.


Schei*e, wie geil!!! 

...dann nix wie los...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Kaufe ein *E* !!!


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Ist übrigens 450 mm lang geworde.
Einstecktiefe 130 mm.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schei*e, wie geil!!! :.....)
> 
> ...dann nix wie los...




Hätte jetzt gedacht er meint dich und hätte das auf eine Sattelklemme oder ähnliches bezogen. Dann bin ich jetzt doch planlos.


Oh... ein kurzer Carbonbaum...


kann ja eigentlich nur für Jens sein oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Ist übrigens 450 mm lang geworde.
> Einstecktiefe 130 mm.


Sehr gut!


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Doch für dich Constantin?


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt gedacht er meint dich und hätte das auf eine Sattelklemme oder ähnliches bezogen. Dann bin ich jetzt doch planlos.
> 
> 
> Oh... ein kurzer Carbonbaum...
> ...



Wiesoooooo?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


>


 

Wahnsinn.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

weil der so groß ist und ich dachte dass du jetzt keine 27,2er mehr brauchst. von der länge passt es allerdings auch zu dir.

Mir gefällt der Kopf bei diesen Stützen nicht. AX der gleiche Käse.


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> weil der so groß ist und ich dachte dass du jetzt keine 27,2er mehr brauchst. von der länge passt es allerdings auch zu dir.


Wie groß ist Jens (onkeldoc?) denn?

Ich bin doch 1,95 

Speedy, mein Gewicht und die Halbschale der Funworks würden sich auf Dauer mMn nicht vertragen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> *Mir gefällt der Kopf bei diesen Stützen nicht*. AX der gleiche Käse.


Ich:


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Wegen 110 Kg, 450 mm Länge u. UD ist sie dann doch ca. 10 g schwerer, als geschätzt. Finish ist dafür sehr schön geworden.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Na ist halt Geschmackssache.
Das UD-Finish ist sehr schön. Ich würde der Funworkswippe auch nicht vertrauen. Mein TT hat ja zum Glück das Titangestell. Da passiert nichts.


Jens ist glaube ich auch recht groß. Genaues weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Funworks Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie groß ist Jens (onkeldoc?) denn?



Genau 1,86m! 


Ich hatte es jüngst gelesen und es behalten, weil wir gleich groß sind. 

Meine Thomson Elite Setback wiegt in 27,2 x 410mm übrigens 285g.


Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Wegen 110 Kg, 450 mm Länge u. UD ist sie dann doch ca. 10 g schwerer, als geschätzt. Finish ist dafür sehr schön geworden.


Geht in Ordnung. Hatte schon etwas Sch*ss bzgl. der UD-Optik.

Aber DAS sieht annähernd perfekt aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Funworks Carbon oder Alu?


Alu.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

inox schrieb:


> *na ist halt geschmackssache.
> das ud-finish ist sehr schön. Ich würde der funworkswippe auch nicht vertrauen. Mein tt hat ja zum glück das titangestell. Da passiert nichts.*
> 
> 
> jens ist glaube ich auch recht groß. Genaues weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Genau 1,86m!
> 
> 
> Ich hatte es jüngst gelesen und es behalten, weil wir gleich groß sind.
> ...




2 Thomson = 1 Mcfk
Länger ist sie auch noch.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Genau 1,86m!
> 
> 
> Ich hatte es jüngst gelesen und es behalten, weil wir gleich groß sind.
> ...




Danke für die Info. Der eine ist nicht groß genug und die andere zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> *2 Thomson = 1 Mcfk*
> Länger ist sie auch noch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich!

Positiv bei der Thomson ist halt die geringe Mindesteinstecktiefe.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> 2 Thomson = 1 Mcfk



preislich?


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

@ Constantin

Ich hätte noch passende UD Carbon Naben. Auch für Lefty.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> @ Constantin
> 
> Ich hätte noch passende UD Carbon Naben. Auch für Lefty.




Also doch wieder CD


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> @ Constantin
> 
> Ich hätte noch passende UD Carbon Naben. Auch für Lefty.


Waaaaaaaas? Das sagst du erst jetzt?  

Zeigen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Also doch wieder CD


Hatte ich das nicht mal erwähnt


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Du hast gar nichts gesagt. Das war ja das doofe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Du hast gar nichts gesagt. Das war ja das doofe.


Nee, ist schon länger her...


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

echt? Gabs auch ein Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Felgen auch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

Ach, Alchemist stellt jetzt auch Naben her... bisher kannte ich nur die Gabel von denen...

Ok, sooo heiß find ich die nicht... dafür einzigartig 

Nur 28 Loch 


Die Felgen darf ich wg. meines Gewichts bestimmt nicht fahren...


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

28 Loch.
29 Loch hat, glaube ich, nur Speci.
Die Felgen gehen nur bis 90 Kg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> 28 Loch.
> *29 Loch *hat, glaube ich, nur Speci.
> Die Felgen gehen nur bis 90 Kg.


Leider...

*Hatte mich vertippt. Sorry!*

Dachte ich mir... 

---

Da habe ich also nichts verpasst.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Die Naben sind ja mal richtig lecker. Warum braucht man eine Tasche für die Naben? Laufradtasche ok aber Nabentasche? Das Verpacken ist im verbauten Zustand etwas schwierig.


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, auch Naben. Gabel kenne ich nicht. Steht auch nicht in meiner Preisliste. Nabe sogar mit Magnetfreilauf und die Lefty gibt es auch mit Wechselsystem.


----------



## STS-Peter (23. Januar 2013)

Lenker sind auch in der Tasche und die Laufräder auch. Machen die halt so. Sieht wertiger aus, als in einem Karton.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine Leihgabe von Christian. Der Aufbau wird noch ein wenig dauern bis ich eine passende Stütze (27,2mm) habe und den passenden LRS mit passenden Reifen.



Ich denke, dass das Rad wieder sehr gut wird 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> *Cool, Christian*



Kann man ja schonmal machen.
Ach ja, ich habe gehört, dass wir uns am WE im Grunewald sehen?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Felgen auch.



Richtig klasse.  Leider sind die Alchemist 28L 29" Tubularfelgen außerhalb meines Budgets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kann man ja schonmal machen.
> Ach ja, ich habe gehört, dass wir uns am WE im Grunewald sehen?


Jedenfalls eine coole Aktion.

Du und Philipp vielleicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2013)

Wie meinen? Ich euch beide, wir dich, wir Philipp, wie auch immer. Soweit meine Info.

Bei teilweise aufgebauten Fahrrädern bin ich übrigens dabei:






Das Vorderrad kommt da allerdings nicht rein. Gestern habe ich die Fatty einschlagen (ich wollte nicht wieder die Hammer-Methode anwenden wie bisher und das Innenlagergehäuse planfräsen lassen.
Ich habe jetzt im Prinzip alles da. Würde ich nicht morgen und am WE Rad fahren wollen, würde ich es direkt umbauen (sogar das Schaltauge muss ich vom F700 entleihen). Aber ich habe ja auch kommenden Montag arbeits- und trainingsfrei


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Ich euch beide, wir dich, wir Philipp, wie auch immer. Soweit meine Info.
> 
> Bei teilweise aufgebauten Fahrrädern bin ich übrigens dabei:
> 
> ...


Das F2000 wird ein Knaller!

Die Lackierung: so heiß 

...da kommt natürlich das VR mit XMD 333 Felge, XTR Nabe sowie CX Rays rein... klar...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2013)

Farbschema ist BOMBE!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mir dann irgendwann auch endlich mal eine schwarze Thomson zulegen. Ich denke, dass die auch hier besser passen würde. Mal schauen. Heute ist noch ein 38er Blatt von TA gekommen. Hoffentlich ist das in Kombination mit der 11-32 Cassette sinnvoll fahrbar.
Ich hatte schon überlegt, einen gelben Faltenbalg an die Fatty zu machen. Einen nagelneuen habe ich noch herumliegen. Allerdings wäre das jetzt zu aufwändig und wohl auch zu viel.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

Glaube der Crossride würde mir besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich muss dann irgendwann auch endlich mal eine *schwarze Thomson* zulegen. *Ich denke, dass die auch hier besser passen würde*. Mal schauen. Heute ist noch ein 38er Blatt von TA gekommen. Hoffentlich ist das in Kombination mit der 11-32 Cassette sinnvoll fahrbar.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube der Crossride würde mir besser gefallen.



Suchst du nicht noch einen 26"-Laufradsatz?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie groß ist Jens (onkeldoc?) denn?
> 
> Ich bin doch 1,95
> 
> Speedy, mein Gewicht und die Halbschale der Funworks würden sich auf Dauer mMn nicht vertragen.




186cm und ich find die stütze...:kotz:


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

bau das ding einfach schön und klassisch auf. die MCFK ist grauslig wie die naben auch.

Werf da mal die Token stütze rein...bei mir ca 160g bei 400.
Und einfach zu cleanen. Bei mir mit 80kg hält sie super. Bei sascha glaub ich auch. er hat die auch mal gefahren oder immer noch. Preis in euro???

oder wie schon gesagt...EC90 stütze.
Lenker kannste ruhig den nehmen wo ich auch über ebay bestellt habe. Hällt ohne probleme bis jetzt am steelecht. 40.- euro bei einem gewicht von unter 120g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bau das ding einfach schön und klassisch auf. *die MCFK ist grauslig wie die naben auch*.
> 
> Werf da mal die Token stütze rein...bei mir ca 160g bei 400.
> Und einfach zu cleanen. Bei mir mit 80kg hält sie super. Bei sascha glaub ich auch. er hat die auch mal gefahren oder immer noch. Preis in euro???
> ...


Wie schön, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind


----------



## Junior97 (23. Januar 2013)

Die Stütze finde ich noch nichtmal so schlecht  nur die Naben finde ich zu klobig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bau das ding einfach schön und klassisch auf. die MCFK ist grauslig wie die naben auch.
> 
> Werf da mal die Token stütze rein...bei mir ca 160g bei 400.
> Und einfach zu cleanen. Bei mir mit 80kg hält sie super. Bei sascha glaub ich auch. er hat die auch mal gefahren oder immer noch. Preis in euro???
> ...



Du bist der Koenig!  war gerade am mit dem lesen aufholen und dachte mir: warum nicht die token 

Ich fahre die token in 31,6 im zaboo und in 30,9 im epic. Jeweils 40,x lang mit Kind 9cm einstecktiefe. 5min mit 1000er nasspapier unter Wasser drüber und das Logo ist auch weg. Zusätzlich ist sie dann matt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

manchmal hab auch ich mal ne gute idee


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

sehr verdächtig ruhig hier...alle am schrauben oder was???


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Januar 2013)

STS-Peter schrieb:


> Ja, auch Naben. *Gabel kenne ich nicht*. Steht auch nicht in meiner Preisliste. Nabe sogar mit Magnetfreilauf und die Lefty gibt es auch mit Wechselsystem.


Tja, du kannst die Gabel von Alchemist Bikes nicht kennen. Die gibt es nämlich nicht 

Habe Alchemist Bikes mit Black Cat Bone Bikes verwechselt. Au Mann...

Das ist deren Gabel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Suchst du nicht noch einen 26"-Laufradsatz?



Da ich ja komplett neu ins 26er- Geschäft einsteige, würde ich lieber gleich was leichtes nehmen. Kompromisse halten bei mir immer so lange.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2013)

Kenne ich. Was meinst du, warum ich nach dem Fusion noch so lange die silberne Thomson gefahren bin?


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sehr verdächtig ruhig hier...alle am schrauben oder was???



Leider nicht.


----------



## BENDERR (23. Januar 2013)

was für ein LRS hast du denn noch? könnte evtl noch einen für mein trainingsrad gebrauchen. gern auch per pm


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sehr verdächtig ruhig hier...alle am schrauben oder was???



Skifoan!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> manchmal hab auch ich mal ne gute idee



Watt?


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2013)

Hat man dich schon aufs Zimmer geschickt weil du breit bist und nun hast du Langweile und meldest dich?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2013)

Nee, nach nur 2 Weizen eher nicht. Bin aber nach den heutigen Abfahrten völlig groggy und Leg mich jetzt hin! N8.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nee, nach nur 2 Weiten eher nicht. Bin aber nach den heutigen Abfahrten völlig *groggy* und Leg mich jetzt hin! N8.



  Dachte das ist hessisch !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2013)

Nacht! 

Bin auch raus...


----------



## unocz (24. Januar 2013)

moin

mein boss hat gestern beschlossen ne stunde früher anzufangen und somit ne stunde früher aufzuhören


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2013)

morgen


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2013)

jatzt bin ich gezwungen zweimal moin zu schreiben


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

Moin...Üäää is das früh bin schon in der Uni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Groggy (wenn man dass so schreibt, ich kenn es nur gesprochen) sagt man hier auch Marco und es ist sicherlich kein Hessisch. 
Hessisch ist all das was man im Rest des Landes nicht vertsteht!


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was für ein LRS hast du denn noch? könnte evtl noch einen für mein trainingsrad gebrauchen. gern auch per pm



Meinst du mich oder Christian?

Christian hat einen Crossride aber ich weiß nicht ob er den abgeben will oder lieber als Ersatz auf Halde legt.

Ich habe noch einen fürs 29er liegen der weg soll.


Moin an alle!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit,

falls ich gemeint war: ja, den Crossride LRS gebe ich nicht ab, da es ein unkomplizierter Ersatz-LRS ist. Und das musste ich im letzten Jahr ja auch schon ausgiebig in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## BENDERR (24. Januar 2013)

moin!
hatte christian gemeint 
29er laufräder passen nicht in meinen 26er Rahmen 

ok. dann hab ich das falsch verstanden


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

Na Du Jens, biste schon wieder ganz hippelig und willst auf die Piste?! 
Wann gehts eigentlich wieder heim?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

Habe noch einen Crossride LRS zu verkaufen, PHILIPP!!!!


----------



## unocz (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Diese Reifen sind Anfang der Woche lieferbar  .



mit freundlichen Grüßen, ihr Bike Alm Team


*From:* mathias 
*Sent:* Wednesday, January 23, 2013 10:05 PM
*To:* [email protected] 
*Subject:* Bike Alm




Bontrager 29-1 29x2,0 Team Issue TLR

hallo ist bei euch  der reifen lieferbar ?

mfg
mathias


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2013)

wenn du welche bkommen hast sag bescheid


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na Du Jens, biste schon wieder ganz hippelig und willst auf die Piste?!
> Wann gehts eigentlich wieder heim?



Moin Veikko,

Sitze gerade im Pilz an der Bergstation mit Kolo WiFi. Hab Heute leider irgendwie Magenprobleme und einen Tee vor mir. Lag wahrscheinlich am gestrigen Abendessen in der billigen englischen Pizzabude!

Samstag geht's zurueck und hoffentlich laesst mich meine Holde am Sonntag auf's Bike!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

@Philipp und Maik

Meld mich wegen dem Crossride. Der ist von Steffen ùber. Kläre das ab.

Philipp, der 29er wird wegen Steckachse nicht bei mir passen. Gucke nochmal...


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

Aso ok dann würde ich den Crossride nicht nehmen. Wenn ich Geld in die Hand nehme dann für etwas finales. sry


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hab hier auch noch einen 29er Satz liegen, ist allerdings sackschwer!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!



Ah, der Student ist auch schon wach!


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

Genau. Der LRS is einfach das wichtigeste...an der Schaltung und den Anbauteilen kann man sparen, aber am LRS nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2013)

gerade bescheid bekommen wegen des ebay lenkers. Sie überlassen mir den falschen und senden nochmals nen geraden.

Geht doch

Der tag is gerettet...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ah, der Student ist auch schon wach!



Bis um halb 3 beim Kollegen gewesen und Taken 2 geguckt 

@ Jens -> sehr geil, so gehört sich das


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gerade bescheid bekommen wegen des ebay lenkers. Sie überlassen mir den falschen und senden nochmals nen geraden.
> 
> Geht doch
> 
> Der tag is gerettet...



Das ist doch Tippitoppi kulant von der Bude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist doch Tippitoppi kulant von der Bude!



Und Du ziehst immer über die Ossis her, Du Sack! Siehste mal wieder wie die Leute hier in Leipzig drauf sind. 
Aber da weiß man auch was der Herr Student für die Dinger im Einkauf zahlt wenn er den gleich für lau hergibt.


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

Und mir wollte er 2 Lenker nicht fÃ¼r 60â¬ geben...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und Du ziehst immer über die Ossis her, Du Sack! Siehste mal wieder wie die Leute hier in Leipzig drauf sind.
> Aber da weiß man auch was der Herr Student für die Dinger im Einkauf zahlt wenn er den gleich für lau hergibt.



Das macht doch immer so viel Spass Du oller Quotenwessi!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2013)

wir könnten uns ja den Mod-job aufteilen...

Jens
für allgemeine fragen

sascha 
für tech tips

marco
augenpflege

phillipp
26er fragen

veikko
für die dummen sprüche

marcel
rennfragen

matze
strafen

ich
allgemeine stahlfragen in verbindung mit strafen...natürlich für toblerone-geschenke

jan
für die jungen girls_______________und boys


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wir könnten uns ja den Mod-job aufteilen...
> jan
> für die jungen boys



Das find ich schon mal Spitze!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wir könnten uns ja den Mod-job aufteilen...
> 
> Jens
> für allgemeine fragen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

Um was für nen Mod Job gehts hier eigentlich Jens?
Und warum werde ich nur auf dumme Sprüche beschränkt - dass ist schon deprimierend! 
Könnte mir ja auch den Job mit Jan teilen, er die Boys und ich die Girls (+18 natürlich!)!!!


----------



## Junior97 (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Um was für nen Mod Job gehts hier eigentlich Jens?
> Und warum werde ich nur auf dumme Sprüche beschränkt - dass ist schon deprimierend!
> Könnte mir ja auch den Job mit Jan teilen, er die Boys und ich die Girls (+18 natürlich!)!!!



Können wir machen  aber wofür brauchen wir dass ?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

Was sind denn allgemeine Fragen, die man dem Jens stellt?

Von A wie Auto bis Z wie Zoobesuch oder wie?


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

Super Idee das mit der Gruppe


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

Machen alle Philipps 26er?


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

scheint so. Mit der Schreibweise hats der Jens irgendwie.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

Ich krieg die Schreibweise mittlerweile auch ohne Zettel hin (muss auch, der liegt nämlich am Möhnesee )


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> scheint so. Mit der Schreibweise hats der Jens irgendwie.



Ich komme da aber auch hin und wieder durcheinander!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

Immer  

Solange du Marcel nur mit einem "L" schreibst 

Dazu fällt mir ein: 
Neulich in der Uni  hab ich mich mit einem Mädel mit leicht asiatischem Aussehen unterhalten.
Ich frage nach ihrem Namen.
Sie: "Warte mal kurz, hast du was zum schreiben?"
Ich: "Wieso? Weißt du nicht wie du heißt?"
Sie: "Doch aber es ist kompliziert"
Ich: "Komm du kannst es auch buchstabieren"

- Die Leute außenrum haben schon angefangen zu grinsen und lachen - 
Sie: "S - A - Y - R - A"
Ich: "Sayra?"
Sie: "Genau, so wie Sara nur ohne y in der Mitte" 
Ich: "Ich bin Marcel - ein L und ohne Y in der Mitte"

- Alle Leute vor Lachen auf dem Boden -


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2013)

Schöne grüße von Usedom...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2013)

schön maik

sorry veikko wenn ich das als dumme sprüche abgetan habe. sollte eher coole sprüche heissen.

Möcht dich ja ned auf einmal als feindling haben

sonst muss ich mich warm anziehen...willst ne toblerone???


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

Wer mich zum Freund hat braucht keine Feinde - oder so ähnlich.
Tobelerone? Hm, jetzt wo ich die Portokosten kenne kauf ich mir wohl lieber selber eine zum Geburtstag. 
War auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint aber am Ende reduziert man sich wohl selbst darauf. Kann ja mal versuchen paar Tage seriös rüberzukommen.


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

So die erste Runde Rolle hab ich rum...gleich gibbet was zu essen und dann gibbet noch ne Runde Rolle


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So die erste Runde Rolle hab ich rum...gleich gibbet was zu essen und dann gibbet noch ne Runde Rolle



Ich will auch Sport machen 
Und essen sowieso


----------



## unocz (24. Januar 2013)

coole idee


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wer mich zum Freund hat braucht keine Feinde - oder so ähnlich.
> Tobelerone? Hm, jetzt wo ich die Portokosten kenne kauf ich mir wohl lieber selber eine zum Geburtstag.
> War auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint aber am Ende reduziert man sich wohl selbst darauf. Kann ja mal versuchen paar Tage seriös rüberzukommen.



Seriös? Das wäre ja das allerneueste!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wer mich zum Freund hat braucht keine Feinde - oder so ähnlich.
> Tobelerone? Hm, jetzt wo ich die Portokosten kenne kauf ich mir wohl lieber selber eine zum Geburtstag.
> War auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint aber am Ende reduziert man sich wohl selbst darauf. Kann ja mal versuchen paar Tage seriös rüberzukommen.




ne ne bleib nur so...die sprüche von dir find ich immer geil...macht alles bischen lockerer hier...


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist hier gar nichts mehr los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Niemals!


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

Hm, ist eigentlich auch blöd!


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

Denke ich nämlich auch.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2013)

ich sach nichts mehr wer hat hier schon wieder was verraten???

ich nix...


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

Aber ich denke mal das legt sich nach paar Tagen wieder. 
Dass ist wie 29er fahren und dann gehts wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Das hier ist und bleibt belebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch noch einen 29er Satz liegen, ist allerdings sackschwer!



Da hatte ich doch bereits mal nach gefragt.....   Hätte Interesse, Jens!! Für´s Inbred!




*Hallo* an alle..


----------



## cpprelude (24. Januar 2013)

Warum soll hier deswegen nix los sein? Hier wird halt weiter gespamt und bei der IG werden ernste Sachen (kurz und bündig) geschrieben wie z.B vereinbarungen von Treffen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Schöne grüße von Usedom...



Wo is´ er denn...    








...der Leuchtturm?


Sieht irgendwie "kalt" aus?! Bibber...


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum soll hier deswegen nix los sein? Hier wird halt weiter gespamt und bei der IG werden ernste Sachen (kurz und bündig) geschrieben wie z.B vereinbarungen von Treffen.



Ich wünsche Dir auch einen wundervollen Abend mein Freund!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

*@all*

Soll ich die IG wieder schließen? 



Hatte auch noch ein paar vergessen... Christian z.B.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum soll hier deswegen nix los sein? Hier wird halt weiter gespamt und bei der IG werden ernste Sachen (kurz und bündig) geschrieben wie z.B vereinbarungen von Treffen.



So ähnlich dachte ich mir das auch. 

In der IG kann ich die für mich interessanten Themen abonnieren und muss nicht zwangsläufig alles lesen...


----------



## cpprelude (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir auch einen wundervollen Abend mein Freund!


 
oh, nabend. Muß euch erstmal neu kennenlernen .


----------



## cpprelude (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@all*
> 
> Soll ich die IG wieder schließen?


 
Habe nicht einmal was reingeschrieben .


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@all*
> 
> Soll ich die IG wieder schließen?
> 
> ...



Bitte was


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So ähnlich dachte ich mir das auch.
> 
> In der IG kann ich die für mich interessanten Themen abonnieren und muss nicht zwangsläufig alles lesen...



Habe ich auch so gemacht. Der ernste Spaß bleibt hier.

Aber kannst du gerne offen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Habe nicht einmal was reingeschrieben .




Wenn nicht, dann machen wir 2 halt ´ne WG....


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> oh, nabend. Muß euch erstmal neu kennenlernen .



Leidest du evntuell unter anhaltender Narkolepsie? Du bist immer mal recht lang verschwunden. Oder hast Du neben uns noch andere Freunde?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Leidest du evntuell unter anhaltender Narkolepsie? Du bist immer mal recht lang verschwunden. *Oder hast Du neben uns noch andere Freunde?!*




Da grenzt ja an schon _*Fremdgehen*_... !?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

Veikko, dein altes Benutzerbild ist schöner _wie/als _ (  ) das jetzt.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da grenzt ja an schon _*Fremdgehen*_... !?



Eben - aber Cihan trau ich alles zu!


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2013)

ALS Marco! Hast du heute die Chance genutzt und mein kurzzeitiges Benutzerbild gesehen?
Muss mir mal was neues ausdenken.


----------



## Junior97 (24. Januar 2013)

Er sagte doch zuletzt schon er schreibt viel PN mit einem anderen User  :O 
Ohoh Das gibt mecker Cihan !!!


----------



## cpprelude (24. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Leidest du evntuell unter anhaltender Narkolepsie? Du bist immer mal recht lang verschwunden. Oder hast Du neben uns noch andere Freunde?!


 
Ne, ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch der auch mal was zu tun hat . Und hier ist in lezter zeit so viel los das ich nicht hinterher komme und die Diskusionen verfolgen kann, so dass ich nichts dazu schreiben kann.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@all*
> 
> Soll ich die IG wieder schließen?
> 
> ...



Nein!

Christian einladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch der auch mal was zu tun hat . Und hier ist in lezter zeit so viel los das ich nicht hinterher komme und die Diskusionen verfolgen kann, so dass ich nichts dazu schreiben kann.



Watt, normal?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@all*
> 
> Soll ich die IG wieder schließen?
> 
> ...


Nein!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Warum soll hier deswegen nix los sein? *Hier wird halt weiter gespamt und bei der IG werden ernste Sachen (kurz und bündig) geschrieben wie z.B vereinbarungen von Treffen*.




Genau so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch der auch mal was zu tun hat . *Und hier ist in lezter zeit so viel los das ich nicht hinterher komme und die Diskusionen verfolgen kann, so dass ich nichts dazu schreiben kann*.


...wem sagst du das...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> *Christian einladen!*


!!!


----------



## cpprelude (24. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann machen wir 2 halt ´ne WG....


Aber nur wenn *du *die ganzen Hausarbeiten machst .



Metrum schrieb:


> Eben - aber Cihan trau ich alles zu!


 
Danke für das Kompliment . 



Junior97 schrieb:


> Er sagte doch zuletzt schon er schreibt viel PN mit einem anderen User :O
> Ohoh Das gibt mecker Cihan !!!


 
Na na na Junior, kein Respekt vor älteren ? 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Watt, normal?


Watt, wer bist du denn ?

Moin Jens!



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...wem sagst du das...


 
Moin Constantin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Constantin!


Moin Cihan!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Cihan!:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

Bitte langsam schreiben  -  Jens trinkt seit Tagen kontinuierlich Alkohol....


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallloooooo....

Irgendwie wird es schwierig dem ganzen Dünnsinn zu folgen!

Prost


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

So nach insgesamt 3:17 Rolle bin ich jetzt feddich und gammel jez nen Ründchen


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2013)

Damit bist du nur 4 Minuten weniger gefahren als ich heute. Für mich unvorstellbar, wie du das auf der Rolle schaffst.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Christian einladen!



Merci!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Januar 2013)

3 STD Rolle... Du bist doch verrückt Ich muss leider immer an meine Nachbarn denken, kann nie so lande und immer nur zu moderaten Zeiten auf die Rolle


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

Gut ich war zwischendurch was essen usw... hab erst ne Stunde und dann die restlichen 2:15 gemacht...Musste iwe heute den Kopf frei bekommen

Bei uns geht das mit den Nachbarn, is zwar ne Doppelhaushälfte, aber die Kinders von denen spielen auch Klavier usw. Wobei meine Rolle is gar net soo laut. Im Zimmer is Teppichboden und unter der rolle hab ich sonne Waschmaschienenunterlage...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2013)

Du bist ja verrückt!!!

Okay... 1Std Rolle fühlt sich für mich auch wie 3h an....


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Januar 2013)

Hypnose?!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG0er3HkcCU"]Major Lazer - Get Free (Flip Cup Booty Version) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (24. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hypnose?!
> 
> Major Lazer - Get Free (Flip Cup Booty Version) - YouTube




 Ick nehme die Dunkelhaarige!


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2013)

Goil



> Okay... 1Std Rolle fühlt sich für mich auch wie 3h an....



Ich guck dabei ja iwas...DMAX oder so. Macht für mich kaum einen unterschied ob ich jetzt so Fernsehn gucke, oder eben dabei auffer Rolle sitze..

So jez geh ich aber im Bett..Nacht leute


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Goil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top! 

N8!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

Pfffffffffg, bin ich gerade sauer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Januar 2013)

moin...letzter tag heute...schalalaaa


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

das laensgte was ich gemacht habe, waren 4h. da war das zimmer dann aber ne sauna


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das laensgte was ich gemacht habe, waren 4h. da war das zimmer dann aber ne sauna



Ich bin 2009/2010 immer in meinem 12 m² großen WG-Zimmer gefahren und da war das Zimmer nach einer Stunde schon immer eine Sauna (obwohl ich das Fenster offen hatte)  Und dann habe ich nasse Fußabdrücke in der ganzen Wohnung hinterlassen.


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2013)

Morgen Leute


Das mit der Sauna und der Rolle kenn ich, im Winter gehts aber mit Fenster auf+Ventilator. Naja spart Heizkosten wa


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen!


So, erstma Kaffee...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Pfffffffffg, bin ich gerade sauer!!!!!!!!!!!!



Warum das??



MOIN @all


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Was nimmt man denn bei Conti für ne Version? Racesport oder Supersonic? Da gingen ja neulich die Meinung etwas auseinander oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

Zumindest immer mit BlackChili


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

auf dem traininsrad hab ich die 29x2.0er raceking in billig. haeltgut, wird dicht und rollt wie ab. halt sack schwer (~700g in 2.0zoll!!!)


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Ich nehm sowohl als auch. Immer was am leichtesten ist, weil ich ja schon schwer genug bin und halten tun beide.


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2013)

Hatte mit meinen Supersonics nur Pannen, die Racesport waren bei mir Pannenfrei...


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Habe jetzt Racesport bestellt. Ist auch selten dass die schwereren Sachen teurer sind.
einmal Raceking in 2.2 und einmal x-King in 2.2.

Die Maxxis haben mier alle nicht so zugesagt. Die haben keinen anständigen CrossCountry Vorderreifen. die sahen alle sehr rutschig aus.


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

der ikon ist doch top


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Maxxis haben mier alle nicht so zugesagt. Die haben keinen anständigen CrossCountry Vorderreifen. die sahen alle sehr rutschig aus.



Nichts gegen deine gewählte Kombi von Conti, aber Maxxis hat doch super CC-Reifen am Start, als da wären CrossMark, Aspen, Monorail!
Z.B.: Monorail vorn, Aspen hinten.


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Den habe ich nicht gesehen... Den Aspen hatte ich für hinten gewählt. Der sieht auch ganz gut aus aber der Ikon für vorn sah nicht so toll aus. Der hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem Kenda Small Block Eight und der ist am Vorderrad ein Graus. 
Der Monorail hat ja wenigstens richtige Seitenstollen.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum das??
> 
> 
> 
> MOIN @all



Moin!


Ich war voll wie ein Bus und der Kollege mit dem Hotelschluessel hatte den Sinn des Beendens der Party nicht wirklich gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Den habe ich nicht gesehen... Den Aspen hatte ich für hinten gewählt. Der sieht auch ganz gut aus aber der Ikon für vorn sah nicht so toll aus. Der hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem Kenda Small Block Eight und der ist am Vorderrad ein Graus.
> Der Monorail hat ja wenigstens richtige Seitenstollen.



Den Ikon bin ich auch mal probegefahren und fand den Rollwiderstand sehr hoch. 
Einziges Minus am Monorail ist, dass es ihn nicht so breitschultrig wie den 2.25er Aspen gibt. Die von dir angesprochenen Seitenstollen vom Monorail geben super Halt, weswegen der Crossmark vorn schlechter ist, hinten aber sehr brauchbar.
Für viel Volumen kann man Aspen 2.25 am VR und Crossmark 2.25 am HR kombinieren. 

Welche Maulweite haben denn deine Felgen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2013)

ah und wie geht es dir jetzt jens???


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

Sehr muede und schlapp!


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Den Ikon bin ich auch mal probegefahren und fand den Rollwiderstand sehr hoch.
> Einziges Minus am Monorail ist, dass es ihn nicht so breitschultrig wie den 2.25er Aspen gibt. Die von dir angesprochenen Seitenstollen vom Monorail geben super Halt, weswegen der Crossmark vorn schlechter ist, hinten aber sehr brauchbar.
> Für viel Volumen kann man Aspen 2.25 am VR und Crossmark 2.25 am HR kombinieren.
> 
> Welche Maulweite haben denn deine Felgen?



Bis jetzt noch keine.

Kommt erstmal ein Crossride (19mm) und dann noch was anderes. Vermutlich mit Crest. Die Alpine wird zu schmal sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Crest mit deinem Gewicht konform geht, wäre 2.25 natürlich super passend! 
Aber jetzt hast du die Bestellung halt schon losgeschickt....


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

naja ich probiere erstmal Conti aus und wenn die dann irgendwann im Sommer oder danach runter sind kommt was neues.

Wiege 69 kg. Das sollte schon passen denke ich


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Januar 2013)

Klar, waren sicherlich nicht deine letzten Reifen! 

69kg sind völlig problemlos. Ich weiß gar nicht, welche Begrenzung die Crest hat, jedenfalls deutlich weiter oben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

ich fahre 3saetze mit sub 80kg renngewicht und etwas drueber winterspeck


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

wo sind die aufgebaut, musstest du schon zentrieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Januar 2013)

ikon ist top. der klebt förmlich auf dem boden...leider bei nassen bedingungen etwas fest...man hat das gefühl dass er nen schlechten rollwiderstand hat. Der gripp ist top und wenns trocken ist ebenfalls top.

ich bin den X king bei mir zu hause ne zeitlang gefahren. nen graus für die bodenbeschaffenheit bei uns.


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Na bei uns ists ja nur waldig. Ich glaube das ist schon ziemlich anders als die Alpen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ikon ist top. der klebt förmlich auf dem boden...leider bei nassen bedingungen etwas fest...man hat das gefühl dass er nen schlechten rollwiderstand hat. Der gripp ist top und wenns trocken ist ebenfalls top.



Ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich dem Ikon keine wirkliche Chance gegeben habe. Also wäre der 2.2er Ikon das gesuchte Pendant für den Aspen am Heck?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> wo sind die aufgebaut, musstest du schon zentrieren lassen?



bei mir im keller 
nachzentrieren? hmm kann schon "mal" vorkommen. ich geh ja auch sehr grob mit um  aber jetzt nix, was ich als drastisch beschreiben wuerde.


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

ok das klingt ja schon mal gut. Na mal abwarten.


braucht hier jemand eine weiße DTSwiss 240 Hinterradnabe? Kostet nur 119 Euro...

http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Dt-Swiss-Nabe-240-HR-24L-disc-weiss


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

So Jungs, der erste Whiskey-Cola ist in Arbeit. Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

Baaaae! Eeeeklig! Aber was will man mit burbon sonst machen?

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Baaaae! Eeeeklig! Aber was will man mit burbon sonst machen?
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Naja letztes mal hatte er noch Wodka dabei ne ?


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Der nimmt alles mit! 
Wegen Leuten wie Jens wurden abschließbare Tankdeckel erfunden!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2013)

Jens...und das bei einer Diät


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Baaaae! Eeeeklig! Aber was will man mit burbon sonst machen?
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Der steht hier zwar auch rum, jedoch hab ich dann den Scotch genommen.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der nimmt alles mit!
> Wegen Leuten wie Jens wurden abschließbare Tankdeckel erfunden!!!



Drecksack!

@ Maik

Das haut schon hin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2013)

Ja Ja im Urlaub ist "gönner" Zeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der steht hier zwar auch rum, jedoch hab ich dann den Scotch genommen.



Nicht im ernst??? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der nimmt alles mit!
> Wegen Leuten wie Jens wurden abschließbare Tankdeckel erfunden!!!


 
hallo alle zusammen,

du machst deiner alten,neuen Aufgabe alle Ehre.
Wo ist eigentlich das etwas schönere Connewitz-Bildchen hin.
Jensens macht euch stark.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht im ernst???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Doch doch, mit Jim Beam kannste mich jagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

Bourbon ist auch maximal zum Kette entfetten zu gebrauchen! 
Aber scotch trinkt man pur! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Welches Bild meinst du - Jens III. ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der nimmt alles mit!
> Wegen Leuten wie Jens wurden abschließbare Tankdeckel erfunden!!!


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Welches Bild meinst du - Jens III. ?


 
das leipzig/connewitz Wappen


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Das war das von Markkleeberg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das war das von Markkleeberg.


 aha, in der Raschwitzer Straße habe ich vor ca. 30 Jahren Bauwesen studiert.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bourbon ist auch maximal zum Kette entfetten zu gebrauchen!
> Aber scotch trinkt man pur!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



War ein billiger Fusel!


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Ason guter Scotch ist schon was leckeres


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> aha, in der Raschwitzer Straße habe ich vor ca. 30 Jahren Bauwesen studiert.



Das Gebäude haben die jetzt komplett saniert. Sieht aus wie neu! 
Vlt. sehen wir uns ja mal. Haben wie gesagt bei Bad Berka ein WE Grundtsück und fahren da oft durch Naumburg. War nur zuletzt nicht so schön wegen der Umleitung. Ist dass eigentlich fertig, Richtung Weimar?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ason guter Scotch ist schon was leckeres



Roger that!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ason guter Scotch ist schon was leckeres



Aber nicht der Ballentines!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2013)

Ich bin highland oder Speyside fetischist 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

Ach ihr mit eurem ganzen Sprit


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

Nur weil du noch nicht darfst?


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

Ab dem 13.3 schon


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

Wasser mit Kohlensäure oder doch schon Cola/Fanta/Sprite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ab dem 13.3 schon


...2015


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ab dem 13.3 schon




Bier, Biermischgetränke, Wein, *weinhaltige Mischgetränke* und Sekt erst  ab 16 Jahren! Spirituosen und spirituosenhaltige Mischgetränke erst ab  18 Jahren!

Da kannst du dich mal mit Marco auf ne ApfelweinCola treffen. 
Für die Getränke der Männer musste noch bissel wachsen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bier, Biermischgetränke, Wein, *weinhaltige Mischgetränke* und Sekt erst  ab 16 Jahren! Spirituosen und spirituosenhaltige Mischgetränke erst ab  18 Jahren!
> 
> Da kannst du dich mal mit Marco auf ne *ApfelweinCola* treffen.
> Für die Getränke der Männer musste noch bissel wachsen!


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

Ach passt schon alles


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

Hier gehts auch immer nur um Weiber und Alk oder? 
Achja, ab und zu mal ne Reifendiskussion


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

naaabend
bin gerade wieder bei wodka-cola
morgen  gibts mal wieder nen bisschen tuning am razor


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend
> bin gerade wieder bei wodka-cola
> morgen  gibts mal wieder nen bisschen tuning am razor


...muss morgen Cola kaufen... oder RedB...


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...muss morgen Cola kaufen... oder RedB...



Warum kein RedBull Cola ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Warum kein RedBull Cola ?


...da fehlte dann etwas


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...da fehlte dann etwas



Da sind spuren von Koks drin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Da sind spuren von Koks drin....


Worin?


Sowas hier?


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

In Red Bull Cola


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Da sind spuren von Koks drin....




das war mal..............
sowas hier.............................


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> In Red Bull Cola


Ach so...


----------



## Junior97 (25. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so...



für die Leute die es nicht glauben 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Bull_Cola


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

ist es bei euch auch so kalt ?


----------



## cpprelude (25. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> für die Leute die es nicht glauben
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Bull_Cola


 
Ganz unten bei Punkt 1 steht: Das in der Schweiz vertriebene Red Bull Cola enthält kein Cocablatt. Tja, pech gehabt onkel_doc .


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend
> bin gerade wieder bei wodka-cola
> morgen  gibts mal wieder nen bisschen tuning am razor



Hier gab's noch mal Weizen!


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ist es bei euch auch so kalt ?



Jau gestern morgen hier -7,5 °


So mir geht jez im Bett bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ist es bei euch auch so kalt ?



Hier in Österreich ja, allerdings heute Nachmittags zu Hause wohl auch -12 Grad!


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Hab mir gerade auch maln Bierchen aufgemacht.


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

proooost


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Danke!

Freundin ist jetzt auch im Bett. Jetzt darf mein neuer Freund mit vor den Fernseher.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2013)

Philipp:  


Reifen sind demontiert! 

-----------------------------


Ihr redet von Alkohol und ich fühle mich eher so..


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

Was gucksten da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp:
> 
> 
> Reifen sind demontiert!
> ...



Marco ist wie Flasche leer?


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was gucksten da?



Zum 125sten Mal Braveheart aber es war gerade Werbung.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Zum 125sten Mal Braveheart aber es war gerade Werbung.



Ahhh, da spielt doch der maddda-Philipp die Hauptrolle!?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ahhh, da spielt doch der maddda-Philipp die Hauptrolle!?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ahhh, da spielt doch der maddda-Philipp die Hauptrolle!?





Hier läuft gerade auf Pro Sieben Austria Matrix 3!


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Philipp war auf dem letzten Bild, welches ich von ihm gesehen habe aber um einiges dreckiger als son alter Schotte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2013)

Bin raus. Gute Nacht


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Nacht Marco.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2013)

nacht marco.....


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2013)

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

*Aktueller Stand* 25.01.2013 23:00          	 		 




             klar         
                              -15 °C                               





 	 Leipzig-Holzhausen
 	Sachsen, Deutschland

*wetter.com*


----------



## InoX (25. Januar 2013)

Ist ja kuschlig...

Der Lenker ist übrigens gekauft.


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2013)

Da haste nix falsch gemacht. Bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.
Ja, bei dem Wetter machts keinen Spaß. Aber bald wirds war mit Regen, ist dann auch nicht viel schöner.


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Regen wird eklig bei den Temperaturen. Bei dem jetzigen Wetter bleibt man wenigstens trocken im Wald.
morgen kommen vermutlich schon die Reifen. Schade dass ich die dann nur wiegen und anschauen kann.


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2013)

Hast du keinen LRS mehr für den Übergang?
Habe immer mehrere da.


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Habe kein 26er Zeug mehr. Das letzte wurde doch geklaut. Habe nie sehr viele Teile da. Ich verkaufe dann immer was ich nicht brauche alles um die Kasse etwas zu füllen.

Ich geh jetzt auch ins Bett. Gute Nacht!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

gute8


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2013)

N8!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

St.Anton am Arlberg -9 Grad

Bruchhausen-Vilsen - 12,6 Grad

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2013)

Südbaden -7,5°C

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

Moin
Luzern -7°..und gleich gehts aufs bike


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

Moin..

Hier in Hamburg sind es sonnige -7°. Jetzt erst einmal ein legger Kaffee und dann werden die neuen Winterschuhe getestet!

Euch einen schönen Tag


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Wir sitzen im Auto auf dem Weg heim noch in A auf der Autobahn!


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir sitzen im Auto auf dem Weg heim noch in A auf der Autobahn!



Dann wünsche ich eine gute und sichere Heimfahrt... Dürft ihr überhaupt schon fahren? Ihr habt doch bestimmt noch Restalkohol im Blut


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

gestern noch die neue gabel verbaut...

schlechtes bild, da es schon eingedunkelt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Januar 2013)

moin...

onke:l sieht auch ganz gut aus...

ne Temperatur habe ich gerade nicht


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

Wann wird das Bike verkauft? Eigentlich brauchst Du das nicht in den Bikemarkt stellen, eine PN an mich reicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2013)

-8,6 °C. Um halb 12 treffe ich mich mit Philipp. Ich hoffe, die versprochenen -4 °C kommen heute noch. Morgen sollen es dann schon wieder 1 °C sein. Mit Niederschlag. Hoffentlich ist es kein Regen...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

jep marcus ich geb dir bescheid wenns soweit ist. bei uns geilstes wetter und i geh glei raus. fotos folgen dann noch...

tschüssss


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2013)

Boah is das Teil geil geworden

Moin erstmal


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich eine gute und sichere Heimfahrt... Dürft ihr überhaupt schon fahren? Ihr habt doch bestimmt noch Restalkohol im Blut



Jetzt in D auf der A96 Richtung A7.

Waren doch nur nachmittags ein Cola-Whiskey und zum Abendessen 2 Weizenbier.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2013)

> Restalkohol im Blut



nee Restblut im Alkohol


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2013)

Moin Männer!

Wir haben noch schattige -12°C aber es soll wohl bissel sonnig werden und auf -6°C hoch gehen.
Das Bike sieht sehr geil aus Jens! 
Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat kommt man auch ohne weiße und blaue Akzente hinten aus.
Einzig so ne Markenmischung von Reifen mag ich nicht aber wenn DU damit leben kannst.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Jau, das Bike hat der Jens gut hinbekommen!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> nee Restblut im Alkohol



Nee Phillip, das war von Donnerstag auf Freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (26. Januar 2013)

Steelecht 3 von Jens ist gut 
Veikko ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Gabel-Rahmen Farb mix


----------



## unocz (26. Januar 2013)

jo sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Junior97 (26. Januar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/107507-rock-shox-sid-xx-26

kann man die auf 100mm traveln ? 
Google ist mal sowas von garnicht mein Freund heute


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/107507-rock-shox-sid-xx-26
> 
> kann man die auf 100mm traveln ?
> Google ist mal sowas von garnicht mein Freund heute


Müsste mit so einem Plastik-Spacer gehen.

War jedenfalls sonst möglich... weis nicht, ob das bei den neuen RS Gabeln geht...


----------



## BENDERR (26. Januar 2013)

das ist ja ne 2011er/12er..!?
da sollte das mit diesen plastikspacern funktionieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Gebäude haben die jetzt komplett saniert. Sieht aus wie neu!
> Vlt. sehen wir uns ja mal. Haben wie gesagt bei Bad Berka ein WE Grundtsück und fahren da oft durch Naumburg. War nur zuletzt nicht so schön wegen der Umleitung. Ist dass eigentlich fertig, Richtung Weimar?


 Malzeit alle zusammen,
Es war einmal....ca. 4 Seiten zuvor....,
die Strecke Richtung Bad Kösen ist wieder frei
Vlt. sehen wir uns ja mal,wird schon mal klappen, wie schon erwähnt hier nochmal ein Link: http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/index.htm Das ist eine sehr schöne und auch anspruchsvolle Strecke und auch nicht zu weit weg von Leipzig.Ich werde mitfahren und vom Trainingsstand brauche ich mir bei Euch (im Gegensatz zu mir)bestimmt keine Sorgen machen,wenn Ihr wieder nüchtern seid
Ich muß jetzt zur jährlichen Familienfeier.Nutzt das schöne Wetter( -1C°)
und Tschüß


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gestern noch die neue gabel verbaut...
> 
> schlechtes bild, da es schon eingedunkelt hat...



Moin!

Muss es noch mal rüberholen 
Gefällt mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren noch besser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Januar 2013)

so heute mal bei -7grad und Wind nix mit Biken, nur lecker Kaffeetrinken


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2013)

+1°c und schon gechillt 2/h biken im Schnee. Das nenne ich Ruhe Woche 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute. Ich verzweifel hier fast. Meine Hope Bremse bekomme ich am HR einfach nicht schleffrei. Der Linke Kolben schleift irgendwie immer


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Christian hat heute auf einer Abfahrt mit seiner Hope auch den ganzen Wald zusammen gequitscht.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2013)

Gut ich muss sagen ich bin da absoluter Perfektionist. Wenn ich mein Lauffrad drehe MUSS es sich nach dem Stoppen noch einmal kurz in die andere Richtung drehen, sonst drehe ich durch


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Malzeit alle zusammen,
> Es war einmal....ca. 4 Seiten zuvor....,
> die Strecke Richtung Bad Kösen ist wieder frei
> Vlt. sehen wir uns ja mal,wird schon mal klappen, wie schon erwähnt hier nochmal ein Link: http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/index.htm Das ist eine sehr schöne und auch anspruchsvolle Strecke und auch nicht zu weit weg von Leipzig.Ich werde mitfahren und vom Trainingsstand brauche ich mir bei Euch (im Gegensatz zu mir)bestimmt keine Sorgen machen,wenn Ihr wieder nüchtern seid
> ...



Hi Jens,

Deine eigene?


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gut ich muss sagen ich bin da absoluter Perfektionist. Wenn ich mein Lauffrad drehe MUSS es sich nach dem Stoppen noch einmal kurz in die andere Richtung drehen, sonst drehe ich durch



Anders möchte ich es auch nicht haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, dann ist es perfekt.

Ich war heute trotz noch nicht ganz abgeklungener Erkältung im Wald. Ohne frische Luft und Bewegung halte ich es nicht aus.

War dann auch recht gemütlich, da im Wald noch überall so viel Schnee liegt, dass fahren beinahe unmöglich ist. In den Trecker/Autospuren war es dann kein Problem aber ich bin bestimmt 1/3 der Gesamtstrecke gelaufen.
In den quergetrampelten teils überfrorenen Schnee kann doch keine Sau fahren. Da hauts alle 2m das Vorderrad quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2013)

So Bremse is jetzt fast ok...aber die Floating Scheibe am HR scheint einen kleinen Schlag zu haben. Gut die Bremse ist noch überhaupt net eingebremst. Vielleicht legt sich das noch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2013)

Zurück von der Prüfung. Hart, was man sich da anhören muss.. 

Bin müde und friere.


Aber *Hallo *erstmal.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zurück von der Prüfung. Hart, was man sich da anhören muss..
> 
> Bin müde und friere.
> 
> ...



Sach ma, kannst Du Dich nicht mal bei Prüflingen durchsetzen?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zurück von der Prüfung. Hart, was man sich da anhören muss..
> 
> _*Bin müde und friere.*_
> 
> ...



Dagegen hat doch bestimmt eine heiße Wanne und ein legger Kaffee geholfen

Heute ist das TV Programm ja mal wieder richtig toll, muss ich mir wirklich DSDS ansehen... 
Oder doch "Das Winterfest der fliegenden Stars", evtl ist ja die Helene dabei


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2013)

Oder ne rund counterstrike  mein weibe schaut DSDS...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dagegen hat doch bestimmt eine heiße Wanne und ein legger Kaffee geholfen
> 
> Heute ist das TV Programm ja mal wieder richtig toll, muss ich mir wirklich DSDS ansehen...
> Oder doch "Das Winterfest der fliegenden Stars", evtl ist ja die Helene dabei



Hier wurde auch gerade RTL eingeschaltet!:kotz: 

Ich hole jetzt mal die Kopfhörer raus und lasse Youtube laufen!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

und ich belagere den marco auch noch mit blöden fragen, da bei mir der bus nimmer so macht wie er soll. bei 298000km aber sicher auch verständlich. 

kacke ist nur, dass ich gerade den auspuff mach lies. Mittel und endteil.
Beide scheinwerfer, spurstange, Hecklicht für das kennzeichen.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

Counterstrike etc ist irgendwie nicht meine Welt...

Helene ist nicht dabei


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Counterstrike etc ist irgendwie nicht meine Welt...
> 
> Helene ist nicht dabei



Komm kuscheln Marcus: Mach die Birne ei!


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Was hat der Bus denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Komm kuscheln Marcus: Mach die Birne ei!



Joh, auf´n Arm wäre jetzt toll!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Was hat der Bus denn?



Mein liebes büschen hat ruckeln beim anfahren. danach schaltet und kupelt normal. 

hab gerade erst 2x 2000.- euro reingesteckt damit ich ihn nochmals 2 jahre sorglos fahren kann und jetzt das.


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Klingt ja mistig.


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

Tja, bei uns läuft auch dsds...

Die Jungs zocken am Pc, und ich bastel herum in Basecamp...


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein liebes büschen hat ruckeln beim anfahren. danach schaltet und kupelt normal.
> 
> hab gerade erst 2x 2000.- euro reingesteckt damit ich ihn nochmals 2 jahre sorglos fahren kann und jetzt das.



So gings mir grad mit meinem Zafira, Kupplung neu gemacht und dann 2 Wochen später Getriebe im Sack und das bei 123000!!


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin beim Babysitten und der kleine pennt schon. Boah ist mir langweilig.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Basecamp ist cool!

http://arlberg-friends.com/apres-ski-st-anton-arlberg/basecamp_apres_ski_st-anton_arlberg/


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So gings mir grad mit meinem Zafira, Kupplung neu gemacht und dann 2 Wochen später Getriebe im Sack und das bei 123000!!



Puh, bin ich froh das ich einen Firmenwagen hab und mich mit solch einem Schxxx nicht rumärgern muss.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So gings mir grad mit meinem Zafira, Kupplung neu gemacht und dann 2 Wochen später Getriebe im Sack und das bei 123000!!



Wenn die kupplung im ar*** ist bin ich aber sauer. So krieg kein rappen mehr dafür. Wenns was ned so teures ist kann ich den noch verkaufen für 8000.- euro.

dann gibts sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Netter kleiner Wagen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Basecamp ist cool!
> 
> http://arlberg-friends.com/apres-ski-st-anton-arlberg/basecamp_apres_ski_st-anton_arlberg/



Uh, auch nicht schlecht!!
Aber nichts für mich...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, bin ich froh das ich einen Firmenwagen hab und mich mit solch einem Schxxx nicht rumärgern muss.


Muss ich auch grad nicht, da ich kein Auto mehr habe...



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wenn die kupplung im ar*** ist bin ich aber sauer. So krieg kein rappen mehr dafür. Wenns was ned so teures ist kann ich den noch verkaufen für 8000.- euro.
> 
> dann gibts sowas...


Den würde ich auch nehmen, die Dinger sind aber sooo teuer!!



InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Babysitten und der kleine pennt schon. Boah ist mir langweilig.


Aufwecken...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wenn die kupplung im ar*** ist bin ich aber sauer. So krieg kein rappen mehr dafür. Wenns was ned so teures ist kann ich den noch verkaufen für 8000.- euro.
> 
> dann gibts sowas...



Den hab ich, nur farblich das Negativ!


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Aufwecken wäre eine Idee aber der ist fast komatös. Die sind vorgestern erst aus Singapur gekommen und der muss sich erst wieder an die Zeitumstellung gewöhnen.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Aufwecken...





Schön das hier wieder einer mehr mit vernünftigen Humor rumspamt!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Januar 2013)

na wenn ein neuer dann wird geklotzt man. Bar zahlen geht bei mir auch ned man...bischen was wird da dann schon noch abbezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Den hab ich, nur farblich das Negativ!


ich beneide Dich!!




InoX schrieb:


> Aufwecken wäre eine Idee aber der ist fast komatös. Die sind vorgestern erst aus Singapur gekommen und der muss sich erst wieder an die Zeitumstellung gewöhnen.



Das ist verständlich, bin auch in den Seilen gehangen als ich ausm Urlaub bei meiner Schwester aus Australien zurückkam...
19 Stunden fliegen, nieee mehr!!


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das ist verständlich, bin auch in den Seilen gehangen als ich ausm Urlaub bei meiner Schwester aus Australien zurückkam...
> 19 Stunden fliegen, nieee mehr!!



Kann ich verstehen, ich würde bestimmt 1-2 Tage Pause in Bangkok machen


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Aber wenn man Sachen sehen will muss man auch fliegen. Mit Bus und Bahn wäre mir das zu weit.


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, ich würde bestimmt 1-2 Tage Pause in Bangkok machen



Lieber drei bis vier. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Die fünf Stunden Flug nach Teneriffa empfanden wir schon als grenzwertig.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, ich würde bestimmt 1-2 Tage Pause in Bangkok machen



Höhö:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OybLmfL8fkg"]Hangover 2 | Deutscher Trailer #2 HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die fünf Stunden Flug nach Teneriffa empfanden wir schon als grenzwertig.



Echt jetzt? Da landet man doch nach dem Start direkt wieder. Ne Kleinigkeit essen und schon ist man da.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Lieber drei bis vier. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.



Stimmt, Bangkok ist echt eine geile Stadt.... Ich war allerdings vor 15 Jahren das letzte mal dort


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, ich würde bestimmt 1-2 Tage Pause in Bangkok machen



Hab ich mir vorgenommen, Bangkok für einen Tag und dann weiter nach Kambodscha.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob daraus wirklich was wird und ob mich nochmal jemand in ein Flugzeug bekommt...


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Ich war 2004 und 2006 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

In Kambodscha?


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2013)

Das ist viel schöner!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2575713/Rambo_Der_Beste_Koch_der_Welt


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> In Kambodscha?



 In Thailand.


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

Ich mag den hier... 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/315642/Rambo_vom_Elsass


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

Und den hier natürlich.... mein Arsch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt66yzVi7F8"]Sprung ins Eiswasser, Motherfucker - Catch the ice Dude - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich finde fliegen immer aufregend und freue mich immer wie ein kleiner Junge drauf... Leider langt es zZt nur für Malle 
In Thailand brauchten wir nur für den Flug zahlen, dort haben wir in einem Trainingscamp geschlafen und uns von Reis und Wasser ernährt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2013)

So, wieder kurz da...    Holy + Little Holy kleben sich nach DSDS irgendwelche Lippenstiftmuster auf die Schnuten...  
Da nutze ich die Zeit doch lieber sinnvoll! 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Sach ma, kannst Du Dich nicht mal bei Prüflingen durchsetzen?



Ich bin doch so zart....  



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier wurde auch gerade RTL eingeschaltet!:kotz:
> 
> Ich hole jetzt mal die Kopfhörer raus und lasse Youtube laufen!



Leidensgenosse! 



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dagegen hat doch bestimmt eine heiße Wanne und ein legger Kaffee geholfen
> 
> Heute ist das TV Programm ja mal wieder richtig toll, muss ich mir wirklich DSDS ansehen...
> Oder doch "Das Winterfest der fliegenden Stars", evtl ist ja die Helene dabei



Helene _naggisch_ wäre jetzt toll..  



onkel_doc schrieb:


> und ich belagere den marco auch noch mit blöden fragen, da bei mir der bus nimmer so macht wie er soll. bei 298000km aber sicher auch verständlich.
> 
> kacke ist nur, dass ich gerade den auspuff mach lies. Mittel und endteil.
> Beide scheinwerfer, spurstange, Hecklicht für das kennzeichen.



Du belagerst mich nicht. Keine Angst.
Sei froh, die meisten neuen Autos schaffen kaum die 200.000km Grenze. 
Ich lebe von Fahrzeugen bis 4 Jahre. Golf 4 und Co wird in der Vertragswerkstatt schon selten..., sogar der Golf 5.
T4 ebenso... 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Tja, bei uns läuft auch dsds...
> 
> Die Jungs zocken am Pc, und ich bastel herum in Basecamp...



Moin!

_DSDS:_  ebenso
_Basecamp: _Ich raff´s nicht so 100%ig...   Müsste mich mal damit anfreunden.



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So gings mir grad mit meinem Zafira, Kupplung neu gemacht und dann 2 Wochen später Getriebe im Sack und das bei 123000!!



Ärgerlich sowas. Aber keine Seltenheit...     



ohneworte schrieb:


> Basecamp ist cool!
> 
> http://arlberg-friends.com/apres-ski-st-anton-arlberg/basecamp_apres_ski_st-anton_arlberg/



Bist du schon fit im Umgang mit BC?  
Wieder zu Hause gelandet?  

Ach ja, .....gedanklich war ich auch oft in St. A.!!!  
Habe sogar mein Board gestern mal abgestaubt.
Vielleicht fahre ich am ersten WE im Feb. nach Winterberg zum Boarden...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, bin ich froh das ich einen Firmenwagen hab und mich mit solch einem Schxxx nicht rumärgern muss.



Sack! 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wenn die kupplung im ar*** ist bin ich aber sauer. So krieg kein rappen mehr dafür. Wenns was ned so teures ist kann ich den noch verkaufen für 8000.- euro.
> 
> dann gibts sowas...








Morgen ist das auf dem Feldberg - und ich würde soooo gerne hin:

http://snow001.de/

Das wäre was für Marcus!!! 

Könnte fast hinspucken.Fühle mich aber noch nicht fit....


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2013)

Andere Sachen sind da aber auch nicht teurer und sehr lecker...


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, wieder kurz da...    Holy + Little Holy kleben sich nach DSDS irgendwelche Lippenstiftmuster auf die Schnuten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Schnickschnack, hin da! Das ist bestimmt cool und Du must ja nicht durchdrehen.... Tolle Musik, ein nettes Getränk und frische Luft tut deinem Kopf bestimmt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Andere Sachen sind da aber auch nicht teurer und sehr lecker...



Nur leider sind die Uhren, Taschen und Frauen nicht immer so echt und die gebratenen Nudeln mit 5 Sorten Fleisch sollten ein auch stutzig machen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich Marcus absolut Recht geben!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ach Schnickschnack, hin da! Das ist bestimmt cool und Du must ja nicht durchdrehen.... Tolle Musik, ein nettes Getränk und frische Luft tut deinem Kopf bestimmt gut!



Die haben Eisregen gemeldet. Da möchte ich gerne NICHT auf dem Feldberg sein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2013)

Von nebenan...  (Forum, leider nicht Nachbarschaft  )

Marcus, deine Meinung bitte:


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

Snickers in Reizwäsche...sehr lecker!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2013)

Hübsche Streifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2013)

ÜBERHAUPT nicht mein Geschmack... Ich finde die Durchtrainierte ganz legger! Nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber da geht was

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10253879&postcount=1551


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hübsche Streifen!


Marco kennt sich mit Zierstreifen aus...oder??


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2013)

Ohoooo 



Bissel zu krass und der Vorbau...


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

Doch ist ein ticken zu viel, die legt Dich aufs Kreuz.
Aber die Tatoos sind geil...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Marco kennt sich mit Zierstreifen aus...oder??



Ein Tag dabei und schon ein "Du Sack" verdient!   

R-E-S-P-E-C-T !!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Doch ist ein ticken zu viel, die legt Dich aufs Kreuz.
> Aber die Tatoos sind geil...



Tattoos sind fast immer geil. 
(Leider) muss der Charakter dahinter auch stimmen.




Jaaa -> ich hab die Tattoobraut seinerzeit abgeschossen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Snickers in Reizwäsche...sehr lecker!



Mit Orangengeschmack!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein Tag dabei und schon ein "Du Sack" verdient!
> 
> R-E-S-P-E-C-T !!!!


PEACE!!!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tattoos sind fast immer geil.
> (Leider) muss der Charakter dahinter auch stimmen.



Das ist wohl wahr...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Snickers in Reizwäsche...sehr lecker!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit Orangengeschmack!



Also sowas..    






  ??





Kennt ihr die noch??  Lääääääääääägger!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit Orangengeschmack!




Warum haben Männer noch gleich kein Cellulite....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit Orangengeschmack!


Genau!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also sowas..
> ??
> 
> 
> ...


Na klar!


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2013)

Mit Füllung aus den Bayer Werken! Lecker!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2013)

Egal! Sonst versaufen wir unseren Verstand nachher nur!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Christian hat heute auf einer Abfahrt mit seiner Hope auch den ganzen Wald zusammen gequitscht.



Dafür haben sie beide schön synchron geschrien.
Wenn ich die Bremse neu einbaue, versuche ich auch, sie perfekt einzustellen (was gar nicht so einfach ist bei einem Rad, dass noch "nicht ganz" IS2000 hat; da sind viele hauchdünne Unterlegscheiben nötig). Aber danach passiert nichts mehr. Momentan schleift's auch nicht gerade wenig.

Ach ja, das Thema ist ja schon lange durch...


----------



## Metrum (26. Januar 2013)

Hast Du jetzt dein komisches Cannondale fertig gebaut Christian? 
Wenn ja, gibts da ein Bild?


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eben ein bischen in der IG das Thema *Heute....* gelesen, sieht ja aus wie bei E.T.W.R ihr Outlaws . Warum seit ihr deswegen icht hier rüber gegangen?

Moin Selly!


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die noch?? Lääääääääääägger!


 
Na klar kennen wir die noch.


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Ich versteh es auch nicht so richtig und beides lesen und schreiben ist auch nicht wirklich nötig bzw. stressig.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Das nennt man Irrenhaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Deine eigene?


 

 nönö, war nur die achte Gedächtnisfeier vom 100sten Geburtstag unserer Uroma mit der gesammten Verwandschaft.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Ach so....


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

Also haben wir jezt drei Jens hier?!

Willkommen Jens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2013)

Hey ho!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also sowas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bäääääh!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2013)

morschen!


----------



## unocz (27. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Moin... 

Doc, ich hoffe Du trägst heute die HSV Stutzen. Es ist Derby-Tag!

Jetzt eine schnelle Runde und dann werden HSV Lieder gesungen und Bier gesoffen

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Also haben wir jezt drei Jens hier?!
> 
> Willkommen Jens!



Rischtisch!


Moin!


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Dörbie heute beim HSV? Gegen Bremen? Habe dieses WE keinen Plan, weiß nur dass die Schweinebayern heute in Stuttgart spielen und ich da wenig Hoffnung habe dass sie verlieren. Aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## maddda (27. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Dörbie heute beim HSV? Gegen Bremen? Habe dieses WE keinen Plan, weiß nur dass die Schweinebayern heute in Stuttgart spielen und ich da wenig Hoffnung habe dass sie verlieren. Aber man weiß ja nie.



Genau, HSV gehen Bremen. Ich hoffe das die grünen stinkenden Fischköppe mal richtig einen auf die Kiemen bekommen.

Und die Alemannia-Unterstützer gewinnen beim VfB und der Sonntag istbin dieser Hinsicht perfekt gelaufen nachdem gestern bereits 96 die VW'ler besiegt hat.


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Wieso Allemania Unterstützer Jens?
Naja, ich glaube gegen Bremen gewinnt sogar der HSV obwohl mir bei denen immer noch flau im Magen ist vor jedem Spiel weil man nie weiß ob die wissen was die 90 min. auf dem Platz machen soll.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Doc, ich hoffe Du trägst heute die HSV Stutzen. Es ist Derby-Tag!
> 
> ...


 

Na klar doch...HSV über alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Rischtisch!
> 
> 
> Moin!


 
Moin, wieder zurück? Du warst doch weg oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt dein komisches Cannondale fertig gebaut Christian?
> Wenn ja, gibts da ein Bild?



Ich werd' dir gleich was mit komisch!
Nein, es ist nicht fertig. Es ist alles da, allerdings sieht es draußen nicht wirklich so gut aus. Ich verbaue nämlich einen neuen Antrieb und bei dem Wetter fällt es mir schwer, gleich die Kette, Kassette und das Kettenblatt einzusauen. Aber ich "muss" wohl. Nächstes WE soll nämlich eine doppelte Jungernfahrt stattfinden.


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich werd' dir gleich was mit komisch!
> Nein, es ist nicht fertig. Es ist alles da, allerdings sieht es draußen nicht wirklich so gut aus. Ich verbaue nämlich einen neuen Antrieb und bei dem Wetter fällt es mir schwer, gleich die Kette, Kassette und das Kettenblatt einzusauen. Aber ich "muss" wohl. Nächstes WE soll nämlich eine doppelte Jungernfahrt stattfinden.




Naja, ich überleg immer ob damals einer seinen Kaffeeebecher abgestellt und die Rahmenlehre dabei verschoben hat oder ob die Stevie Wonder gebaut hat. Die Farbe ist ja geil aber wenn es fertig ist hast du mich vlt. eines besseren belehrt! 
Dachte nur, weil Du schriebst " Bremsen neu montiert" oder so, dass du das neue fertig hast.

P.S. Doppelte Jungfernfahrt. DU und das BIKE?


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich werd' dir gleich was mit komisch!
> Nein, es ist nicht fertig. *Es ist alles da, allerdings sieht es draußen nicht wirklich so gut aus.* Ich verbaue nämlich einen neuen Antrieb und *bei dem Wetter fällt es mir schwer, gleich die Kette, Kassette und das Kettenblatt einzusauen.* Aber ich "muss" wohl. Nächstes WE soll nämlich eine doppelte Jungernfahrt stattfinden.


Na das sind ja mal ganz neue Töne...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, ich überleg immer ob damals einer seinen Kaffeeebecher abgestellt und die Rahmenlehre dabei verschoben hat oder ob die Stevie Wonder gebaut hat. Die Farbe ist ja geil aber wenn es fertig ist hast du mich vlt. eines besseren belehrt!



Meines Wissens war das (bzw. das "echte" Killer V) der einzige Rahmen, der bei Cannondale auf dem Prüfstand bis zum Schluss nicht kaputtging. Aber ja, das Teil ist absolute Geschmackssache.



Metrum schrieb:


> Dachte nur, weil Du schriebst " Bremsen neu montiert" oder so, dass du das neue fertig hast.



Nö, das war nur eine allgemeine Aussage.



Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Doppelte Jungfernfahrt. DU und das BIKE?



Nope. Mein F2000 und Philipps Slash A-Team.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Na das sind ja mal ganz neue Töne...



Naja, derweilen wirtschafte ich ja meinen jetzigen Antrieb weiter herunter. Ich fahre ja trotzdem. Alle paar Tage mal die Kette fetten und gut is.
In der Wohnung riecht's immer metallisch. Ich weiß nicht, ob das der am Rad klebende Waldboden ist (warum auch immer) oder der Abrieb von Kette und Ritzeln...


----------



## InoX (27. Januar 2013)

moin Mädels.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso Allemania Unterstützer Jens?
> Naja, ich glaube gegen Bremen gewinnt sogar der HSV obwohl mir bei denen immer noch flau im Magen ist vor jedem Spiel weil man nie weiß ob die wissen was die 90 min. auf dem Platz machen soll.



http://www.alemannia-aachen.de/profis/alemannia-spiele/bericht/97272m/#Spielbericht


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, ich gehe jetzt Rad fahren. Die Wetteraussichten sind gar nicht gut. Dienstag und Mitttwoch ordentlich Regen. Dabei habe ich am Mi frei und wollte auch mal unter der Woche im Hellen Rad fahren. Aber nun gut, muss ich wohl schrauben.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin, wieder zurück? Du warst doch weg oder?



Jau, gestern Nachmittags gegen 16:30 Uhr wieder zurück von den Schluchtis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo jungs mein t5 hat den geist aufgegeben. Kupplung am arsch und ich sitz auf dr autobahn. Musste im leerlauf ausrollen lassen. Marco hat sich slso erübrigt.


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs mein t5 hat den geist aufgegeben. Kupplung am arsch und ich sitz auf dr autobahn. Musste im leerlauf ausrollen lassen. Marco hat sich slso erübrigt.



Der o.w. Jens würde ihn über nen Zaun hängen und sich nen neuen kaufen! 

P.S. Ich hoffe es naht bald Rettung für Dich/Euch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs mein t5 hat den geist aufgegeben. Kupplung am arsch und ich sitz auf dr autobahn. Musste im leerlauf ausrollen lassen. Marco hat sich slso erübrigt.



Holy shit!!!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der o.w. Jens würde ihn über nen Zaun hängen und sich nen neuen kaufen!
> 
> P.S. Ich hoffe es naht bald Rettung für Dich/Euch!



Nix da neuen kaufen, VW anrufen und das neue Getriebe und den Einbau die Leasing zahlen lassen! Wozu bezahlt mein Arbeitgeber den Leasing- und Wartungsvertrag!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs mein t5 hat den geist aufgegeben. Kupplung am arsch und ich sitz auf dr autobahn. Musste im leerlauf ausrollen lassen. Marco hat sich slso erübrigt.



Das ist gar nicht gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nix da neuen kaufen, VW anrufen und das *neue Getriebe *und den Einbau die Leasing zahlen lassen! Wozu bezahlt mein Arbeitgeber den Leasing- und Wartungsvertrag!




*..neue Kupplung+ZMS...  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


>




Da blutet mir das Herz!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *..neue Kupplung+ZMS...  *



Auch das übernimmt dann die Leasing.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da blutet mir das Herz!!!!



Ich hab da noch mehr:


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Tour gefahren und jetzt schmeckt das Bier... Das Spiel wird hoffentlich erfolgreich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Jens, ist dein Garmin eigentlich schon da?

Eben gesehen:




Arnes schrieb:


> Hab grad mal den 800er (hab ich) und den 810er bei Garmin verglichen, gibt ja außer der Onlinefunktion und der verlängerten Batterielaufzeit keine wirklichen Neuerungen. Für die Laufzeitverlängerung nutz ich dann eh nen externen Akku, somit seh ich den 810er aktuell eher als Socialmedia-Produkt und als Upgrade wohl nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Es sei denn es wurden Bugs zum 800er beseitigt... aber den könnte Garmin eh mal wieder n Update spendieren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch mehr:



Du alter Salzstreuer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Wenn du Zeit für Blödsinn hast, kalkuliere mal ein Angebot für den 29er LRS...   
Vielleicht starte ich nächste Woche meine erste Tour...  
Es soll wärmer werden, das schmeckt auch meiner Nase.

Aber kannst gerne öfter mal ein schönes Bildchen von den Bergen einstellen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Tour gefahren und jetzt schmeckt das Bier... Das Spiel wird hoffentlich erfolgreich!



Ein bierfrühstück, quasi!? 

_Moin, Digga..............   _


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, ist dein Garmin eigentlich schon da?
> 
> Eben gesehen:



Nein, Garmin hat dem Jockel eine Mail mit Lieferverzögerung Richtung Mitte April geschickt.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ein bierfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, quasi!?
> 
> _Moin, Digga..............   _



Moin mein Jung..
FrÃ¼stÃ¼ck hatte ich um 7, jetzt gibt es einen FrÃ¼hschoppen!

Nach getaner Arbeit gibt es Bier und Metaxað


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, derweilen wirtschafte ich ja meinen jetzigen Antrieb weiter herunter. Ich fahre ja trotzdem. *Alle paar Tage mal die Kette fetten und gut is*.
> In der Wohnung riecht's immer metallisch. Ich weiß nicht, ob das der am Rad klebende Waldboden ist (warum auch immer) oder der Abrieb von Kette und Ritzeln...


So is richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Ich mache das auch nicht anders als Christian!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

So, abgeschleppt zum glück zu meiner garage. War ned weit weg. Brauch jetzt nen bier. Morgen mal schaun was es kost. Machen lassen verkaufen u nen neuen kaufen. Wollte noch aufs bike aber das kotzt mich gerade an. Wetter ist auch nimmer so schön.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> So, abgeschleppt zum glück zu meiner garage. War ned weit weg. Brauch jetzt nen bier. Morgen mal schaun was es kost. Machen lassen verkaufen u nen neuen kaufen. Wollte noch aufs bike aber das kotzt mich gerade an. Wetter ist auch nimmer so schön.



Hast ja noch mal Glück im Unglück gehabt...

Ansonsten ist Heute bei mir der jährliche Rollentag. Immer noch leicht erkältet und die Witterung in Zusammenhang mit den Bodenverhältnissen. Naja, 1x im Jahr werde ich das wohl aushalten.


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Moin, Digga.............. _


 
Ich hasse dieses Wort Marco , manchmal hört man es im Bus ganz hinten ca. 5 mal in einem Satz .
Ich hoffe du benutzt es nicht in deinem Wortschatz .

Beispiel: Ey Digga weißt du was leztens passiert ist Digga, Digga ey Digga da ist ein krasser Wagen lang gefahren Digga, Digga hammer .


----------



## Junior97 (27. Januar 2013)

Moin 

also bei uns hört man immer YOLO#SWAg# und Schwör


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Wort Marco , manchmal hört man es im Bus ganz hinten ca. 5 mal in einem Satz .
> Ich hoffe du benutzt es nicht in deinem Wortschatz .
> 
> Beispiel: Ey Digga weißt du was leztens passiert ist Digga, Digga ey Digga da ist ein krasser Wagen lang gefahren Digga, Digga hammer .



Ich dachte eigentlich das die Menschen in Deinem Bundesland eher schweigsam sind!


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich das die Menschen in Deinem Bundesland eher schweigsam sind!


 
Spezialisten gibt es überall.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Wort Marco , manchmal hört man es im Bus ganz hinten ca. 5 mal in einem Satz .
> Ich hoffe du benutzt es nicht in deinem Wortschatz .
> 
> Beispiel: Ey Digga weißt du was leztens passiert ist Digga, Digga ey Digga da ist ein krasser Wagen lang gefahren Digga, Digga hammer .





Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> also bei uns hört man immer YOLO#SWAg# und Schwör



Jaja, ich weiß was ihr meint..   _Alta_ oder _Alder_ sind auch  :kotz:

Das galt aber nur dem Marcus und er weiß wie es gemeint ist! 
Er hat angefangen - ich bin unschuldig!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich zitiere das einfach nochmal...  



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du alter Salzstreuer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Jens!!!!)
> 
> Wenn du Zeit für Blödsinn hast, kalkuliere mal ein Angebot für den 29er LRS...
> Vielleicht starte ich nächste Woche meine erste Tour...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

ouh marco, heute abend.. saarland tatort!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Wir haben eine 20-jährige Auszubildende die letztes Jahr auf der Messe die Infotheke mit betreut hat. Ein optisch sehr sehr gut aussehendes Wesen welches wir dort zugeteilt bekommen haben.

Nur Abends im Hotel hat die zum Teil eben diesen furchtbaren Wortschatz was aus einem bewundernden "Wow!" nur ein einfaches "OK" gestaltet.

Jammerschade!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Spielste mit?!  

Bad Dürkheimer Wurstmarkt fällt mir da ein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir haben eine 20-jährige Auszubildende die letztes Jahr auf der Messe die Infotheke mit betreut hat. Ein optisch sehr sehr gut aussehendes Wesen welches wir dort zugeteilt bekommen haben.
> 
> Nur Abends im Hotel hat die zum Teil eben diesen furchtbaren Wortschatz was aus einem bewundernden "Wow!" nur ein einfaches "OK" gestaltet.
> 
> Jammerschade!




Braunes Paketband und ab geht er, der Peter...


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das galt aber nur dem Marcus und er weiß wie es gemeint ist!
> Er hat angefangen - ich bin unschuldig!


 
Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, ist ja auch ein Typisches Hamburger Wort. Aber Jugentliche haben es in den lezten Jahren sehr übertrieben.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spielste mit?!
> 
> Bad Dürkheimer Wurstmarkt fällt mir da ein...



nene.. meine schauspielerischen fähigkeiten tendieren gegen null!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

hau mir gerade meinen bauch mit allem scheizz voll was ich kriegen kann... Nachher gehts noch auf rolle. Nur damit men gewissen beruhigen kann.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Wort Marco , manchmal hört man es im Bus ganz hinten ca. 5 mal in einem Satz .
> Ich hoffe du benutzt es nicht in deinem Wortschatz .
> 
> Beispiel: Ey Digga weißt du was leztens passiert ist Digga, Digga ey Digga da ist ein krasser Wagen lang gefahren Digga, Digga hammer .



ICH darf DIGGER sagen/schreiben, weil ich komme aus Hamburg! Und wer sich gestört fühlt muss wech sehen...





Prost *Digger*


----------



## cpprelude (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ICH darf DIGGER sagen/schreiben, weil ich komme aus Hamburg! Und wer sich gestört fühlt muss wech sehen...
> Prost *Digger*


 
Siehe Post *19516*. Ätsch *.*


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2013)

Habe fertig!
3:45h bei viel Schnee - Eisregen und zum Schluss Regen.
Dort in Neuenrade sind die Wege super platt getrampelt - nicht so wie am Möhnesee


----------



## Junior97 (27. Januar 2013)

War leider nicht da.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2013)

Hab ich gemerkt. 
War echt geil. Nicht allzu kalt und viel plattgefahrener Schnee!


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte heute auch Eisregen und es war nicht angenehm. Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht die KM zu reißen....

****, 0:1


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Yes....


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2013)

Haha ! Schon im trockenen bei über 0grad die ersten Intervalle 2013 mit dem crosser gemacht. Fühlt sich nach mehr an! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Ist schon ein cooles Gefühl, wie sich das Training bemerkbar macht... Die Ausfahrten werden immer lockerer und die Pausen werden weniger! Ich fühle mich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

gutes angebot für ne EC90 stütze...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/79-Sattelstützen

wäre was für den philipp


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

ich merke momentan nur, dass ich langsamer bin als vor nem halben jahr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Mache mal kurz IBC-Pause. 

Packe mal schnell einen Satz 26" Laufräder für´n Versand ein und gucke einen DVD....

Bis nachher.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich merke momentan nur, dass ich langsamer bin als vor nem halben jahr



Ich bin auch langsamer als im Sommer... Lasse mich aber nicht verrückt machen und fahren meine KM und achte auf meinen Puls. Die Einheiten werden länger und "Berge" werden lockerer genommen. Mal sehen, evtl schaffe ich es im Sommer ja mal "richtige Berge" zu fahren


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

Ja, war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint 
ich mach mich da auch nicht verrückt.. die Leistungsdiagnostik hat mehr Power bei weniger Gewicht ergeben im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.. und das schon 1 Monat früher als letztes Jahr. 
Also alles bestens.. nervt nur wenn man es aus dem Sommer anders gewohnt ist 

Warum solltest du "richtige Berge" nicht schaffen? Wer problemlos 3h im Flachland fahren kann, kann m.M.n. auch "richtige Berge" schaffen.. nur eben nicht ganz so schnell wie die, die das ganze Jahr in den Bergen fahren


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Du wirst lachen, ich fahre ohne Probleme 100km in de Ebene... Aber sobald ein Berg/ Hügel vor meinen Augen auftaucht, schaltet mein Kopf auf "ich schaffe das nicht" und ich habe Blei in den Beinen reine Kopfsache...

2:1

Jaaaaaaa, 3:1 gegen Brääähmen!

Verdammt, 3:2


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich fahre ohne Probleme 100km in de Ebene... Aber sobald ein Berg/ Hügel vor meinen Augen auftaucht, schaltet mein Kopf auf "ich schaffe das nicht" und ich habe Blei in den Beinen reine Kopfsache...
> 
> *2:1*





Das mit den Bergen kenne ich. Und wenn ich mal auf unseren Ländereien in Thüringen bin habe ich immer Angst auf halbem Weg zu sterben. Und dass sind auch noch keine richtigen Berge, weil es im Thüringer Becken liegt. Aber wenns dann wieder bergab geht ist es schön.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

das geheimnis ist am berg runter zu schalten.. zur not auch in den kleinsten gang 
















(spaaaaaaß  ist wohl wirklich nur kopfsache..)


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2013)

Schalten? Wasn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Ihr lacht, aber wir Jungs aus dem Flachland haben echt Angst und Respekt vor diesen Bergen Wind ist nicht alles!


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

ach bei uns gibts doch auch keine "richtigen berge".. das höchste is grade mal 695m! :/


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Wir haben hier so ne schei$ intervall Dinger... 50 km mit 100hm geht locker, ist aber nervig. Ich fahre(glaube ich) lieber 1000hm am Stück!


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Aber bei dem Spiel bist du bestimmt wieder drei Jahre gealtert und an die Tanke oder den Kiosk musst du nun sicherlich auch nochmal - oder?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Braunes Paketband und ab geht er, der Peter...



Ooch, das Paketband wäre gar nicht nötig. Dumm ist sie dann aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hau mir gerade meinen bauch mit allem scheizz voll was ich kriegen kann... Nachher gehts noch auf rolle. Nur damit men gewissen beruhigen kann.



Damit bin ich jetzt durch (Rolle)!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein cooles Gefühl, wie sich das Training bemerkbar macht... Die Ausfahrten werden immer lockerer und die Pausen werden weniger! Ich fühle mich gut



Das Gefühl kenne ich vom letzten Jahr und es ist wirklich gut!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich fahre ohne Probleme 100km in de Ebene... Aber sobald ein Berg/ Hügel vor meinen Augen auftaucht, schaltet mein Kopf auf "ich schaffe das nicht" und ich habe Blei in den Beinen reine Kopfsache...
> 
> 2:1
> 
> ...



Respekt vor den Bergen gehört als Flachländler dazu,  geht mir genauso!

Und mit dem HSV hat's ja endlich mal geklappt.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

1h rolle ist nn auch durch mit dem programm von bradly wiggins...

meine freundin hat mir das mal vorgeschlagen. Ging ganz gut aber ist intensiv.

Ja marcus, 1000hm am stück gehts bei uns hinter dem haus hoch. Wenn du aber zu mir kommst werden wir bischen höher hinaus gehen...1300hm am stück sind dann angesagt. 

Wir sind eben eher die hochkadenz fahrer und fahren ned so gut flach mit geringer kadenz und dicken gängen. Das liegt mir ned so.

Bei berge fahren ist geduld angesagt und nen guten rythmus. das lernst du dann bei mir

Ach und noch was, das bier unterwegs lass ich natürlich NICHT aus...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2013)

Aber dann nur ein Weizen, gelle?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2013)

Haha! Flachländer  
Von 245m auf 1245m in 7km wenn ich direkt fahre 

Jaja,...das war wieder gemein, aber so bin ich halt 

@ doc: uns geht es halt gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

oder aloholfrei...weizen???? was ist das???gibts bei uns ned überall...

Da gibts besseres bei uns

in der guten alten grossen flasche...o,7l







feines bier von unserem kanton...


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich finde, wenn man erst einmal im Rhythmus ist, ist es einfacher/besser... Freue mich auf einen Besuch bei Dir/Euch! 
Welche Schuhgröße hat dein Schatzi?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Januar 2013)

und ich drücke gerne dicke Gänge...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> 1h rolle ist nn auch durch mit dem programm von bradly wiggins...
> 
> meine freundin hat mir das mal vorgeschlagen. Ging ganz gut aber ist intensiv.
> 
> ...



1300 am Stück, mit sowas machst Du aber Marcus und mir Angst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn man erst einmal im Rhythmus ist, ist es einfacher/besser... Freue mich auf einen Besuch bei Dir/Euch!
> Welche Schuhgröße hat dein Schatzi?


Hier geht es von 0 auf max 37 Meter über null und diese Höhe ist nur mit einer Treppe zu erreichen (auf´n Michel)


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

schuhgrösse 36...gibts da noch was???


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Haha! Flachländer
> Von 245m auf 1245m in 7km wenn ich direkt fahre
> 
> Jaja,...das war wieder gemein, aber so bin ich halt
> ...



Wir haben dafür schön viel Wind!

Außerdem hätte ich die letzten Jahre mit meiner Fitness und meinem Gewicht bei Euch gar nicht fahren können.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schuhgrösse 36...gibts da noch was???



Jepp, kann dieses Bild mit diesen gelben Dingern nicht aus meinen Träumen löschen


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schuhgrösse 36...gibts da noch was???



Wahrscheinlich HSV-Socken!


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür schön viel Wind!
> 
> Außerdem hätte ich die letzten Jahre mit meiner Fitness und meinem Gewicht bei Euch gar nicht fahren können.



Hast Du eigentlich schon ein E-Bike


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

das wäre ne hilfe fr die hm bei mir


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2013)

Der war ja noch gemeiner!! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der war ja noch gemeiner!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



war doch ned so schlimm oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich HSV-Socken!



Natürlich! 

Sach mal Doc, hast du das Bild mit den HSV Socken aus deinem Album gelöscht?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich schon ein E-Bike



Was für eine blöde Frage!


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was für eine blöde Frage!



Stimmt eigentlich!

Bestimmt ein...

26" HT
26" FS
26" AM
29" HT
29" FS
29" AM
und ein
BMX

Rennräder gehören nicht in dieses Forum

Prost


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich!
> 
> Bestimmt ein...
> 
> ...



BMX find ich kagge!

Ich habe ein Pedelec für meine Frau damit sie mal ab und zu mit mir fährt. Und zwar das hier in einer anderen Farbe:




Und seit einer Woche steht ein 29er in meinem Auto mit Heckantrieb.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich meiner Frau mit nen pedelec komme wurede, bekaeme ich aufs mowl 
Als ich ihr vorletztes rad zusammen bauen wollte, wollte ich ihr ein kleines kettenblatt montieren. Das hatte ich mir abgebaut. Kommentar von ihr: "was will ich denn damit?". Das einzige mal, als ich sie dann in Dreck bekommen habe (iiiih ich rutsche!) hat sie dann den Kollegen am Berg sooo was von platt gemacht  aber wehe sie sieht einen Kieselstein,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Hi Sascha,

das ist hier eine ganz andere Nummer. Meine hat schon Angst zu stürzen bei mehr als 3% Gefälle auf einem breiten Wanderweg im Wald.

Und ohne Pedelec will sie nicht mir fahren weil sie meint sie würde für mich zu langsam sein und ich mich deswegen ja langweilen!


Übrigens 2-0 für die Bayern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> 
> Sach mal Doc, hast du das Bild mit den HSV Socken aus deinem Album gelöscht?




Jo, hab aml wieder durchgewischt...gibed ein neues mit den socken für die freundin


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> das ist hier eine ganz andere Nummer. Meine hat schon Angst zu stürzen bei mehr als 3% Gefälle auf einem breiten Wanderweg im Wald.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Oha, ein Ventana!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2013)

Coole Sache!

...wenn ich groß bin...


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

sieht sehr schwer aus.. aber tandem fahren macht mega bock


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2013)

Hamma schon gemacht,... Sie fand es ok, aber sie will selber lenken.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

das lenken hat meine freundin mir überlassen.. sie war da etwas.. nicht so geschickt


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sieht sehr schwer aus.. aber tandem fahren macht mega bock


 
 Knappe 24 kilo, wir wollten ein Fulli, durch die Länge und das Gesamtgewicht von ungefähr 180 kg geht das wie'n ICE übern Acker (ca 50 Km/h )in der Ebene. Macht super Spaß.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Tatort vorbei...   War nix dolles!  

*Cooooles Tandem.* 
Sowas brauche ich auch noch...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich Dir mal Recht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Der war völlig überzeichnet und die Staatsanwältin total übel gespielt!
Das war eher eine Persiflage und kein anständiger Krimi.
Schlimmer kanns nur noch werden wenn Mickey Mouse Schweiger einsteigt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Die Komissarin war aber 



Sonst zu 100% deiner Meinung. Gut ausgedrückt!
Aber den Schweiger Till mag ich!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Daran hab ich sofort gedacht das die Dir gefallen wird!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich mag selbstbewusste Frauen, die irgendeine Art von _S.ex_ ausstrahlen. Und die sah so aus, als hätte sie keine weißen Tapeten zu Hause...


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

Deshalb ja, soweit dachte ich Dich einschätzen zu können!


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Ja, DIE fand ich auch klasse! Ein Tatort und 90 min. nur mit der wäre völlig o.k.!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid so _g.eil_ !! 

Meine Madame hat auch gemerkt, WIE ich heute Tv gucke..


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2013)

ach.. wenn ihr so viel darüber redet.. schau ich ihn mir halt auch noch an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich bin duschen, dann Bett!

Schönen Start in die neue Woche wünsche ich..

Gute Nacht, Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2013)

Nacht Marco!

Ja, ja - duschen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bin duschen, dann Bett!
> 
> Schönen Start in die neue Woche wünsche ich..
> 
> Gute Nacht, Jungs.


N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Januar 2013)

Moin allerseits!


----------



## unocz (28. Januar 2013)

moiiin


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

Moin, bin ich aber froh dass ich gestern doch vom Tatort weggeschaltet habe.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Na Jens, wieder auf zur Schicht?!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (28. Januar 2013)

Wecker falsch gestellt Marcel?!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Na Jens, wieder auf zur Schicht?!



Ich sitze hier im Büro und arbeite fünf Wochen E-Mails auf.


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier im Büro und arbeite fünf Wochen E-Mails auf.



Na wie angenehm.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht habens ja schon einige gesehen. Die Jungs scheinen echt Spaß zu haben.


http://mpora.com/videos/AAdc7vth51l7


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn man den Link anklicken könnte!


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

komm gerade nicht klar damit.


Jetzt ists zwar nicht so wie ichs wollte aber immerhin.
Ist vom Filmfreitag.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2013)

Ach was! 
Ich bin oft so früh wach - nur nicht immer im Forum!

Heute ging im Wald mal wieder gar nichts, außerdem sind meine Shimano-Schuhe Schrott 
Die M122 sind an beiden Seiten zwischen 1. und 2. Klettverschluss bis zur Sohle eingerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

Das ist mir noch nie passiert. Hatte auch mal Shimanos, die waren ganz ok. Habe jetzt Mavic und die sind top. Einmal die Pulse fürs MTB und die Pro Road fürs RR.ö Bin seehr zufrieden.

Hier maln bissel gute Musik :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHjjXyL5VK4"]US3 Cantaloop - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2013)

Nagut ich hab noch die Mavic Fury - aber das sind eben Winter untaugliche Schuhe!


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

Habe die Pulse jetzt auch an. Konnte mir noch keine Winterschuhe leisten und mit Überschuhe und mit zwei Paar Skisocken geht das alles.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2013)

Überschuhe find ich schäbig. Omas selbstgestrickte Wollsocken sind klasse!
Die M122 sind auch keine Winterschuhe - halten aber Spritzwasser gut ab und haben wenig Mesh.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

Warum findest du Überschuhe schäbig? Ich merke meine gar nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2013)

Ich schleife auch so schon meine Kurbeln und Kettenstreben ab. Da wird es seitlich einfach zu breit. Aus dem selben Grund hab ich auch die Winterschuhe eines Kollegen abgelehnt. Die haben am Knöchel einfach zu breit gebaut.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

achso, ok. Das Problem habe ich nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2013)

Mit den schmalen Mavics hab ich das Problem auch kaum. Shimano baut da wohl breit, ist aber auch wärmer.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Hi Onkel,

was ist mit Deinem Internet?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Onkel,
> 
> was ist mit Deinem Internet?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jungs, hier is was aus dem Internet, hatte eigentlich was anderes gesucht. Gruß Jens III
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6PgbqExpt0"]Lustige Werbung - Wo sind meine Pommes? - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2013)

das hatte ich gesucht,
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00LBX4Bdx48"]Kann der auch Windows? - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Beide nicht schlecht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2013)

Überschuhe finde  ich großartig. Damit kann ich auch bei -10 °C mit meinen Sommerschuhen fahren
Die Klettverschlüsse an meinen Shimano-Schuhen, die nun bereits seit 4 1/2 Jahren im Einsatz sind, funzen immer noch super


----------



## Junior97 (28. Januar 2013)

Jemand mit Mavic Rush schuhen Erfahrung ? 
Überschuhe sind cool !! Auch wenn sie vorne mal kaputt gehen aber Oma kann nähen


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

Die Schuhe scheinen eine Stufe über meinen Pulse zu stehen. Der scheint vorn etwas verstärkt und hat die Ratsche. Die Ratsche habe ich am Pro Road und die funktioniert einwandfrei, der Pulse passt mir auch sehr gut und die Sohle ist perfekt. Habe so gut wie nie Gripprobleme. Ein Freund ist mit seinen Sidi neben mir in den Alpen regelmäßig hin geflogen. 

Würde ohne Bedenken zugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre schon mehrere Jahre mit Shimano-Winterschuhen (249,- z.T. im Angebot 139,-) , der Vorteil ist , das ich damit auch mal problemlos ein Stück durch Schlamm laufen kann ohne das viel an den Schuhen hängenbleibt. Aber unbedingt 1-2 Nummern größer nehmen. Die Klettverschlüsse sind auch noch wie neu. Mavic ist auch nicht schlecht, aber mir liegen die Shimanos besser.( wenn richtig Schnee liegt ziehe ich noch wasserabweisende Gamaschen drüber). Die Cleats schraube ich bei den Schuhen etwas versetzt an, damit die Schuhe nicht an der Kurbel schleifen.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Januar 2013)

achtunfg jungs mod oder besser mob an bord...

gelle jens

Habe viel zu tun und zeige mich nur kurz...

greets


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Bis jetzt noch nicht!


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> achtunfg jungs mod oder besser mob an bord...
> 
> gelle jens
> 
> ...



Was hat er was wir nicht haben?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Wer, wie, was,... wieso, weshalb, warum?


----------



## reddevil72 (28. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> 1h rolle ist nn auch durch mit dem programm von bradly wiggins...
> 
> meine freundin hat mir das mal vorgeschlagen. Ging ganz gut aber ist intensiv.
> 
> ...



Abend Jungs

Jens mach den Jungs nicht immer so Angstð. 




www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> Jens mach den Jungs nicht immer so Angstð.
> 
> ...



Das treiben wir dem schon noch aus!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Januar 2013)

ja jens mach das...treibs mir aus

Bin noch am arbeiten man...wird sich sicher noch bis morgen 0600 hinziehen.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja jens mach das...treibs mir aus
> 
> Sicherlich nicht beim Biken!
> 
> Bin noch am arbeiten man...wird sich sicher noch bis morgen 0600 hinziehen.



Arme Sau!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Januar 2013)

moin alle und gute nacht...

geh jetzt gerade schlafen...

nach 21h arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens!
Heute wieder richtig arbeiten oder immer noch Büro?


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Heute geht's gleich morgens wieder auf Tour. Allerdings ist noch Winterzeit und das Gänze noch bis März recht entspannt. Allerdings will mein Chef mich am Freitag schon um 08.00 Uhr knapp 1 1/2 Stunden von hier weg treffen!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Der kann dir doch deine Papiere auch zuschicken!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn es das man wäre!


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2013)

hey girls..


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute!


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2013)

Moooin


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin


 
Malzeit Leute, 
Hallo "maddda",
ich habe gerade deinen super Bericht vom 24 Stundenrennen gelesen,
alle Achtung.Würde ich auch mal machen, aber mir fehlt einfach die viele Zeit zum trainieren.
Mit was für ein Rad fährt man eigentlich so ein Rennen effektiv, auf den Bildern sind auch RR zu sehen?
Bei mir wären mit Sicherheit noch Sitz- u. Rückenprobleme dazugekommen.

Gruß Jens (noch Einer)


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Naja das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring gibts für Rennradler und MTBler


----------



## Junior97 (29. Januar 2013)

Moinsen !


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, hab`s gerade nachgelesen.
http://www.radamring.de/de/


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Malzeit Leute,
> Hallo "maddda",
> ich habe gerade deinen super Bericht vom 24 Stundenrennen gelesen,
> alle Achtung.Würde ich auch mal machen, aber mir fehlt einfach die viele Zeit zum trainieren.
> ...



Hi, freut mich, dass dir der Bericht gefallen hat. Das mit den Rennrädern is etwas verwirrend auf den Bildern. Liegt einfach dadran, dass es bei Rad am Ring ein MTB und ein RR Rennen gibt. Nur beim Start/Zielbereich laufen die Strecken halt zusammen. Nachdem man beim Rad am Ring durch die Boxengasse durch ist biegen die Rennradfahrer auf die Nordschleife ab und die Mtbler ins Gelände.
Nen paar Bilder vom MTBspezifischen Teil sind in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52445

Sitzprobleme sind halt auch nen Problem, du musst nen Sattel haben, der dir 100%ig passt. Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich ne halbe Packung Sitzcreme während dem Rennen verbraucht

EDIT: Von wegen Zeit zum Trainieren. Bin Student...bzw hatte zu der Zeit gerade mein Abi gemacht. Aber trotzdem fertige ich die meisten meiner Trainingseinheiten auf der Rolle vorm Tv ab...


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Habe nun auch mal den Bericht gelesen, sehr interessant. Hätte ich stundenlang weiterlesen können! 
Kam aber nicht durch dass es im Gelände stattfand, dachte du bist nur die Rennstrecke gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2013)

Schön, dass der Bericht so gut ankommt

Gut das mit der mtb Strecke hab ich einfach vergessen zu erwähnen^^...aber a paar Bilder gibbet in meinem Album ja


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Schön, dass der Bericht so gut ankommt
> 
> Gut das mit der mtb Strecke hab ich *einfach vergessen* zu erwähnen^^...aber a paar Bilder gibbet in meinem Album ja



Na du bist ne Pfeife! 
Mit dem Wissen dass es durchs Gelände geht würde man es mit noch mehr Achtung vor der Leistung lesen!!!! Und wenn Du es nicht *vergessen *hättest wäre dann natürlich noch eine Beschreibung der Strecke nett gewesen damit man mit leiden könnte wenn man den Bericht liest.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nen paar Bilder vom MTBspezifischen Teil sind in meinem Album:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52445
> 
> Beim betrachten der Fotos dachte ich mir so, " ein freundlicher Biker-kein Anzeichen von Schmerz- ; wie paßt die Matte untern Helm (Maddda) und wieso steht Poldi mit auf dem Treppchen
> Sieht auf den Bildern entspannter aus als es war.


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2013)

> Sieht auf den Bildern entspannter aus als es war.



Joa is einfach so. Liegt aber auch dadran, dass Nachts keiner mehr Lust hatte Bilder zu machen^^ Klar gehste zwischendurch durch die Hölle....


@ Veikko

Joa hätte ich wohl machen sollen. Das Problem war aber, dass man so wenige Bilder bei uns in den Blogs hinzufügen konnte...naja Jez habt ihr ja das Photolbum gesehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na du bist ne Pfeife!
> Mit dem Wissen dass es durchs Gelände geht würde man es mit noch mehr Achtung vor der Leistung lesen!!!! Und wenn Du es nicht *vergessen *hättest wäre dann natürlich noch eine Beschreibung der Strecke nett gewesen damit man mit leiden könnte wenn man den Bericht liest.


 
alles muß man sich irgedwo zusammensuchen, aber ist für meine Generation ganz gut---man lernt Internettechnisch immer was dazu


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute viel sinnvolles gemacht. Unteranderem Beleuchtung im Bad, Gewürzkörbchen in der Küche angebracht sowie diese tolle Beleuchtung installiert


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Hatte ich auch mal die "Lampe".


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Duuuuuuu Marceeeeel - sag mal blockierte deine XMM eigentlich mal beim lockouten (als es noch ging) ganz? Meine macht gar nicht richtig zu.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Kann ich dir gar nicht sagen, bin immer ohne Lockout gefahren.
Kann ich am WE aber mal testen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2013)

ist ja ein riesen Bild, wo seht ihr ne Lampe.
Gibt es jetzt jeden Monat ein Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Die Bilder gibts auch online. Musst nur mal Cyclepassion Kalender suchen 
Aber ich freu mich auch schon auf Februrar


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2013)

mein Monat ist der August , auf nach Seiffen 100km Ma.


----------



## BENDERR (29. Januar 2013)

ich find den diesjährigen Kalender nicht so toll :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend.

Achja, das Ball-Körbchen-Spiel von Veikko erinnert mich gerade voll an meine Kindheit.
Da war unten immer eine überbogene Blattfeder drinne, da habe ich mir immer  die Fingerchen eingeklemmt...  (Ich Depp!!!)  

Den Latexkalender aus 2010 fand ich iwi besser!!     Aber der Aktuelle gefällt auch. Ich würde den Mädels die Heels mit Sekundenkleber ankleben. Ausziehverbot dafür!!!
Das würde auch suuuuper halten, da auf meinem Sekundenkleber  draufsteht " Klebt in Sekunden Haut und Augenlieder zusammen.."


----------



## Junior97 (29. Januar 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9f2f3eaa6bf/FRM-Reduzierkonus-1-5->1-1-8.html

Jungs wisst ihr ob der zu allen Tapered Steuersätzen passt ?


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Jan, sollte er eigentlich.

Marco, daher hast du dir wohl den Kalender mit der Lady aus Leipzig gekauft?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Leipzig?
Hanka vielleicht??


*@Jan*

Es gibt verschiedene Phasen der Lager/div. Winkel.
Habe ich heute auch gerade im Niner-Forum gelesen.
Frag mal Kai!


----------



## Junior97 (29. Januar 2013)

okay danke  
geht da nicht Stabilität verloren, fällt mir gerade so ein ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2013)

Fahre ich schon ewig. Kein thema

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Hatte nur in Deinem ebay gesehen dass du nen Kalender ersteigert/gekauft hast und das Modell ist aus Leipzig. Susan .....


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Übrigens kommt heute viertel nach Acht auf BR3 ein Tatort aus Münster.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Achja, das Ball-Körbchen-Spiel von Veikko erinnert mich gerade voll an meine Kindheit.
> Da war unten immer eine überbogene Blattfeder drinne, da habe ich mir immer  die Fingerchen eingeklemmt...  (Ich Depp!!!)



Was soll man da von einem Hessen auch erwarten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte nur in Deinem ebay gesehen dass du nen Kalender ersteigert/gekauft hast und das Modell ist aus Leipzig. Susan .....



Ahhhhhhhhhh,....    

Hängt im Bikekeller!  Alter Spion, du. 

Hoffe es geht dir gut!? - Müssen mal wieder in Ruhe ein paar Zeilen schreiben, aber ich bin z.Zt. nur sporadisch vor dem Rechner und da rasseln die Texte eher unüberlegt über die Tasten...  (ACHTUNG: Vorlage!!)

Wenn ich mal Ruhe finde... (und nicht gerade mit Jens telefoniere.  Aber kaum sieht er das heimische Hoftor, schmeißt er mich förmlich aus der Leitung..!!     )


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh,....
> 
> Hängt im Bikekeller!  Alter Spion, du.
> 
> ...



Du meinst aber gerade den Onkel?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was soll man da von einem Hessen auch erwarten!





_"Pssssssssssst, .....Sei still Marco, sonst gibt´s Strafpunkte vom Mod..... pssssssssssst" 
_












Immer auf die schwächeren (User)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> du meinst aber gerade den onkel?




nö


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _"Pssssssssssst, .....Sei still Marco, sonst gibt´s Strafpunkte vom Mod..... pssssssssssst"
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Der Status ist aber immer noch "normaler User"!

Dafür bike ich ab und an mal mit einem Supermoderator den ich auch schon mal "gerettet" habe. Den kann ich ja mal überzeugen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Hi Marcel!

---------------

Eines der beiden kpl. reizt mich.....das 2er oder 3er....grrrrrrrr

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tk/m-1/g-1/n1/c1/s32/d1/k1/Startseite.html?mfgID=-1&groupID=-1&query=salsa+mukluk&x=10&y=14


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> nö



Misch??? Das ist aber schon ein paar Tage her!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

crimson_ schrieb:


> abend zusammen!



 mm! :d


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

Beide cool!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Misch??? Das ist aber schon ein paar Tage her!



  Kein Ding. Ist mir nur gerade eingefallen....


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kein Ding. Ist mir nur gerade eingefallen....



...und dann soll ich spontan darauf kommen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...und dann soll ich spontan darauf kommen!



...für jeden nur ein Kreuz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...für jeden nur ein Kreuz!



Das hast Du Dir jetzt mal gemerkt!


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

Welche Bikes meinst du genau Marco (Farbe)?


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Tach Cihan!


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tach Cihan!


 
Nabend Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Welche Bikes meinst du genau Marco (Farbe)?



Das Mukluk 2 oder 3. 
Farbe erstmal egal....  (da keine Kohle z.Zt.  )

Aber ich arbeite dran. 


Tach, mein Lieber.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Und ich halte nach einem 29er Stahlrahmen... soll aber wenig Geld kosten....


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Mukluk 2 oder 3.
> Farbe erstmal egal.... (da keine Kohle z.Zt.  )
> 
> Aber ich arbeite dran.
> ...


 
Tach, also ist im moment transparent deine Farbwahl ?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich halte nach einem 29er Stahlrahmen... soll aber wenig Geld kosten....



Da gibt´s nur das Inbred oder Sobre. 
Wurde ausführlich im Nachbarfred bequatscht...
Mir gefällt halt der OnOne Hinterbau nicht ganz soooo prickelnd, da ist das Sobre schöner. Aber bei "günstig" liegt das OnOne halt vorne.

Meins (OnOne) ist fertig bis auf den LRS!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Hat auch was -> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Rahmen/Rahmen-MTB/Fun-Works-S-Light-Carbon-twentyniner-2013-29er-Rahmen-995g::54805.html

Dekor ab, gut ist´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat auch was -> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...twentyniner-2013-29er-Rahmen-995g::54805.html
> 
> Dekor ab, gut ist´s!


 
Das hat aber auch nicht die hübschesten Ausfallenden.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gibt´s nur das Inbred oder Sobre.
> Wurde ausführlich im Nachbarfred bequatscht...
> Mir gefällt halt der OnOne Hinterbau nicht ganz soooo prickelnd, da ist das Sobre schöner. Aber bei "günstig" liegt das OnOne halt vorne.
> 
> Meins (OnOne) ist fertig bis auf den LRS!



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das noch zu teuer! 

Vor allen Dingen weil ich mir Heute auch noch eigene Skier gekauft habe...


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn damit vor Jens?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das noch zu teuer!
> 
> Vor allen Dingen weil ich mir Heute auch noch eigene Skier gekauft habe...



Oha, schön! 
Bringt mich auf eine Idee....


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Noch eine Gabel beschaffen und dann aus einem 26er Alu ein 29er Stahl in eigener Farbe gestalten. Der Rahmen kann also auch durchaus in roh sein.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Noch eine Gabel beschaffen und dann aus einem 26er Alu ein 29er Stahl in eigener Farbe gestalten. Der Rahmen kann also auch durchaus in roh sein.


 
Ah, so verschwinden nach und nach die 26"?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Noch eine Gabel beschaffen und dann aus einem 26er Alu ein 29er Stahl in eigener Farbe gestalten. Der Rahmen kann also auch durchaus in roh sein.



Das Inbred fährt auch auf einer 26er Carbonfork..


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oha, schön!
> Bringt mich auf eine Idee....



5 Tage leihen für  157,- hat mich dann darauf gebracht mir eigene komplett mit Stöcken käuflich zu erwerben.

Den hier hab ich dann genommen:

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Head-Ski-Alpin-System-X-Shape-MTX____290216.html

Preislich ging da aber noch was.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ah, so verschwinden nach und nach die 26"?!



Alle definitiv nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 5 Tage leihen für  157,- hat mich dann darauf gebracht mir eigene komplett mit Stöcken käuflich zu erwerben.
> 
> Den hier hab ich dann genommen:
> 
> ...



Gefällt!
Stand jetzt für meine Verhältnisse lange nicht mehr auf den Brettern, sonst 2x/a, aber seit Holy weniger....   Die letzten Jahre, wenn (!), dann Board.
Aber ein paar Race-Carver wäre noch was...


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Hi Jungs,

hat eigentlich jemand gestern oder heute was von Marcus gehört?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

NÖ...


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand gestern oder heute was von Marcus gehört?


 
Hab gerade gesehen das er mitliest . 

Moin Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Dann auch:

Hi Marcus!


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

Marco lehr mal dein Postfach!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Moment....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Ihr Kranken habt ja schon wieder viel geschrieben! 
Tatort war geil - aber zeimlich verworren. Da hätten wir hier wieder mindestens vier Tage nichts von Marco gehört, wenn er den geguckt hätte.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr Kranken habt ja schon wieder viel geschrieben!
> Tatort war geil - aber zeimlich verworren. Da hätten wir hier wieder mindestens vier Tage nichts von Marco gehört, wenn er den geguckt hätte.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr Kranken habt ja schon wieder viel geschrieben!
> Tatort war geil - aber zeimlich verworren. Da hätten wir hier wieder mindestens vier Tage nichts von Marco gehört, wenn er den geguckt hätte.


 
Wir haben wenigstens ein Alibi und können nicht die Täter sein  und wo warst du?






*grübel* Moment mal........................


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2013)

Bin raus....   Gute Nacht!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Schon wieder weg Marco?!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Alle durcheinander hier!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schon wieder weg Marco?!



Der ist jetzt fettich mit die Welt!


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2013)

Moment Marco,
ist der LRS schon unterwegs?


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der ist jetzt fettich mit die Welt!



WOVON?! Der steckt viermal am Tag den Stecker vom Diagnosegerät in die Buchse und gibt dann den Ausdruck denen die sich damit auskennen und es wieder ganz machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Was meinst Du wohl wie kompliziert das für einen Hessen ist!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Naja stimmt auch wieder Jens. 
Wenn er sich schon im Kinderspielzeug immer die Fingerchen geklemmt hat!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Immer wieder schön das Thema!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Keiner mehr zum ärgern da Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Schade! Und Marcus liest auch nur mit...


----------



## BENDERR (29. Januar 2013)

alle weggeärgert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Nö, glaube der ist auch weg.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Der ist schon noch da, liest aber gerade ein anderes Thema!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> alle weggeärgert



Sollen wir uns jetzt auf die Saarländer stürzen?


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Na gut, soweit verfolge ich die Leute nicht.
Guck auch nochmal ne Runde durch. Bin heute auch irgendwie hinüber, den ganzen Tag grau und nun regnet es schon ne ganze Zeit. 
Hoffentlich ist es morgen besser.


----------



## cpprelude (29. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, glaube der ist auch weg.


 
Ich denke er hat sich gerade wieder die Finger in dem Spielzeug geklemmt .


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Ich verschwinde dann auch, hier nölt jemand gerade rum!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns jetzt auf die Saarländer stürzen?



Oh, den hatte ich übersehen. Haben die auch solche Defizite wie die Hessen?


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Sollten wir mal nach buddeln!

Glaub ich aber nicht!


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2013)

Dann sagen wir mal Gute Nacht, wenn die Fru meckert.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2013)

Tschüss bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2013)

N8


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2013)

Mooorgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

morgen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (30. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Morgen (bin wohl etwas spät dran)!


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2013)

Mooin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Kind krank, muss erstmal zum Arzt.


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Kann das nicht alleine dahin gehen?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Moin! Erste Veranstaltung für heute geschafft


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Ich darf heute nen Vortrag über Tee (Camellia sinensis) halten...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Ich nicht


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

du armer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich könnte es fast allein gehen aber die Ärztin hat Urlaub ( die hat mind. 10x im Jahr Urlaub!) und da mussten wir sehen wer auf hat. Jetzt sitzen wir zwischen Rentnern und warten


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Schön! Dann kommt man "kranker" zurück als man gekommen ist


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2013)

Sowas is immer echt mist....


So ich werd mal zur Uni fahren. Hab irgendwie verdammt bammel...morgen is die erste Klausur


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Habe für mein Sobre Single versehentlich ne 28,6 mm Sattelklemme bestellt, es gehört aber eine 29,8 mm oder 30,0 mm dran. Welche der zu letzt genannten Sattelklemmen soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Habe für mein Sobre Single versehentlich ne 28,6 mm Sattelklemme bestellt, es gehört aber eine 29,8 mm oder 30,0 mm dran. Welche der zu letzt genannten Sattelklemmen soll ich nehmen?



Die die passt 

Messschieber nehmen und mal messen!


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die die passt
> 
> Messschieber nehmen und mal messen!


 
Habe noch vergessen hinzuzufügen das laut Herteller des Rahmens beide Sattelklemmen passen sollen (so steht es in ihrer Beschreibung).


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sowas is immer echt mist....
> 
> 
> So ich werd mal zur Uni fahren. Hab irgendwie verdammt bammel...morgen is die erste Klausur


Viel Erfolg


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sowas is immer echt mist....
> 
> 
> So ich werd mal zur Uni fahren. Hab irgendwie verdammt bammel...morgen is die erste Klausur


 
Viel Erfolg auch meinerseits. 

Moin Constantin!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Genau! Viel Erfolg, schaffst du schon


----------



## Junior97 (30. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg auch meinerseits.
> 
> Moin Constantin!


Moin Cihan!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Habe für mein Sobre Single versehentlich ne 28,6 mm Sattelklemme bestellt, es gehört aber eine 29,8 mm oder 30,0 mm dran. Welche der zu letzt genannten Sattelklemmen soll ich nehmen?



Identisches Maß zum Inbred. Fahre die 30mm Hope.


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Identisches Maß zum Inbred. Fahre die 30mm Hope.


 
Die Sattelklemme (Thomson) gibt es nicht als 30,0 mm Version. Aber es gibt ne 29,8 mm Version, sollte also passen ja?


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Klar passt! Ansonsten passt sie mit dem Gummihammer. 
Finde die Klemme übrigens seeeehr schick. Hatte auch lang überlegt ob die (passend zu Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze) oder die tune (passend zu den beiden Schnellspannern und Sattel). Bis mir dann die tune günstig übern Weg lief und der Farbtupfer da wohl auch passt.


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Hilfe leute. Ja die Thomson hat echt ein schÃ¶nes Design. Ich habe sie mir in schwarz gekauft. es sieht mMn sehr gut aus wenn man an nem filigranem Stahlrahmen ne etwas klobigere Klemme verbaut, genauso wie die Reifen die dran kommen (27,5" x 2,35"). Ich verbaue dazu auch eine Thomson StÃ¼tze und Vorbau. Der Tune SchraubwÃ¼rger (9g - 30 â¬) wÃ¤re auch ne Alternative zur Thomson (ca. 29g - 19,50 â¬) gewesen, ich fand sie fÃ¼r dieses Bike aber zu flach und zu filigran.


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Gibts bald mal ein Bild Cihan?


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gibts bald mal ein Bild Cihan?


 
Den Rahmen habe ich schon hier und gestern habe ich bestellt: Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Kettenblatt (es wird ne 2-fach XT Kurbel auf 1-fach umgebaut mit ner Alfine 8 Getriebenabe), Reifen vorne, Reifen hinten und Steuersatz. Ich mache noch ne Bestellung aber alles werde ich diesen Monat nicht bestellen können, erst ab mitte nächsten monats. Ihr wollt bestimmt das komplette Bike und nicht nur Teile sehen?!


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2013)

Danke euch allen fürs Daumendrücken...ma gucken wies so wird. Zumendest kann ich vorher ausschlafen. Das is schonmal viel wert


----------



## Clemens (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Habe für mein Sobre Single versehentlich ne 28,6 mm Sattelklemme bestellt, es gehört aber eine 29,8 mm oder 30,0 mm dran. Welche der zu letzt genannten Sattelklemmen soll ich nehmen?



Hab den Sobre Multi. 29,8 passt nicht, aber 30.0. Habe einen Tune Schraubwürger montiert. Kannst ja mal in meiner Galerie schauen, ist nicht zu filigran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke euch allen fürs Daumendrücken...ma gucken wies so wird. Zumendest kann ich vorher ausschlafen. Das is schonmal viel wert



Viel Erfolg auch von mir!


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Clemens schrieb:


> Hab den Sobre Multi. 29,8 passt nicht, aber 30.0. Habe einen Tune Schraubwürger montiert. Kannst ja mal in meiner Galerie schauen, ist nicht zu filigran.



0,2mm solllten doch wohl machbar sein. die Thomson ist ja auch nicht zierlich.

 @Metrum: hast du den Lenker etwa bestellt? Klingt so.


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Clemens schrieb:


> Hab den Sobre Multi. 29,8 passt nicht, aber 30.0. Habe einen Tune Schraubwürger montiert. Kannst ja mal in meiner Galerie schauen, ist nicht zu filigran.


 
Danke Clemens, ich hätte mir dann ja wieder die falsche Sattelklemme bestellt. Ich habe mir dein Bike in deinem Album angeschaut, hatte es allerdings schon mal im XC/Touren Thread (war es glaube ich) gesehen aber zu der zeit nicht auf die Sattelklemme geachtet. Ein schickes Bike hast du da . Du hast ja sogar die Thomson Sattelstütze die ich mir auch bestellt habe, so kann ich sehen wie es bei mir aussehen könnte und was für ein Zufall , ich will mir auch den Flite bestellen.


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> 0,2mm solllten doch wohl machbar sein. die Thomson ist ja auch nicht zierlich.
> 
> @_Metrum_: hast du den Lenker etwa bestellt? Klingt so.



Nö, bestellt ist er noch nicht aaaber ich weiß ja dass er dran kommt. Würde ihn schon lieber über r2 ordern. Muss die nochmal kontaktieren wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

maddda, wenns nix wird und du gar keinen Abschluß hast kannste immer noch für Univega quer durchs Land fahren. Die nehmen so ziemlich jeden, erzählt man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Leute... Ich habe fertig. Es war heute viel Bastelei und ich muss die Küche noch auf Vordermann bringen, bevor Madame von der Arbeit kommt, hineingeht und tot umfällt...





Eine schwarze Stütze ist fast ein Muss. Ansonsten ist mir der Schaltzug zu kurz geraten. Und die Bremsleitungen passen leider nicht in die Führungen, obwohl sie schon bearbeitet sind.


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Schwarze Kurbel auch Christian. Aber ich versteh das Bike eh nicht. 
Aber die Farbe ist schön! 

P.S. Ich nehm dann den F700 Rahmen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Eine neue Kurbel wäre unverhältnismäßig teuer. 
Das F700 gibt's nicht. Putzen kannste's, dann spar' ich mir das


----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2013)

ich find das f700 ja auch geiler.. 
diese rahmenform ist einfach nichts für mich.
aber ich find die kurbel/stütze in silber jetzt garnicht schlimm.. vl noch was kleines silbernes am cockpit und dann ists gut


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Leute... Ich habe fertig. Es war heute viel Bastelei und ich muss die Küche noch auf Vordermann bringen, bevor Madame von der Arbeit kommt, hineingeht und tot umfällt...
> 
> Eine schwarze Stütze ist fast ein Muss. Ansonsten ist mir der Schaltzug zu kurz geraten. Und die Bremsleitungen passen leider nicht in die Führungen, obwohl sie schon bearbeitet sind.


Hammer! 

Eine schwarze Stütze IST ein Muss; schwarze Kurbel wäre auch schöner.

Die Lackierung kommt sehr gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Danke! Ja, eine schwarze Thomson wird wohl die nächste Anschaffung. Bin schon gespannt auf die Probefahrt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, eine schwarze Thomson wird wohl die nächste Anschaffung. Bin schon gespannt auf die Probefahrt...


...wenn es bis dahin trocken sein sollte, komme ich vielleicht mit. Sag mir so etwa einen Tag vorher per PN bescheid


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Naja, das wird wohl Samstag sein, da ich nicht lange warten will und kein anderes Rad habe. Da wird es noch ordentlich matschig sein. Aber ich würde mich natürlich freuen, würdest du trotzdem mitkommen


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> maddda, wenns nix wird und du gar keinen Abschluß hast kannste immer noch für Univega quer durchs Land fahren. Die nehmen so ziemlich jeden, erzählt man.



Sag Bescheid, dann arrangiere ich für Dich ein Qualifikationsrennen!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe leider für den Rest des Jahres kein Zeit Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Woher wusste ich das?


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, das wird wohl Samstag sein, da ich nicht lange warten will und kein anderes Rad habe. Da wird es noch ordentlich matschig sein. Aber ich würde mich natürlich freuen, würdest du trotzdem mitkommen


Oh, so schnell. Nee, das wird bei mir nix. Erst ab der zweiten Februarwoche, sofern es trocken ist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2013)

Verdammte Axt, war heute seit der OP wieder mal auf der Rolle...  Taken2  dabei geschaut und es lief gut! Bin 1:40h gefahren.
Endlich mal wieder Kettenfett geschnüffelt.... Tut echt gut.


----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2013)




----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt, *war heute seit der OP wieder mal auf der Rolle*...  Taken2  dabei geschaut und es lief gut! Bin 1:40h gefahren.
> Endlich mal wieder Kettenfett geschnüffelt.... Tut echt gut.


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Habe auch gerade mein Bike fast fertig gebaut. Muss noch final verkabeln, Kette montieren und für den Umwerfer Schellen besorgen. Kleinteile folgen später aber fahren kann mans dann erstmal. Aufgebaut gefällts mir besser.

Im aufgebauten Zustand gefällt mir das F700 auch besser. Einer schwarze Stütze könnte aber wirklich was bewirken. Sagt Bella auch.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt, war heute seit der OP wieder mal auf der Rolle...  Taken2  dabei geschaut und es lief gut! Bin 1:40h gefahren.
> Endlich mal wieder Kettenfett geschnüffelt.... Tut echt gut.



Top!

Ich bin Heute auch auf der Rolle gewesen...:kotz:

(wäre lieber draußen gefahren, war aber eine Stunde zu spät zu Hause)


----------



## Junior97 (30. Januar 2013)

Bilder ? 
dieser Post geht an alle die grade ihr Bike aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, dann arrangiere ich für Dich ein Qualifikationsrennen!


Na wie bist du denn dann zu Univega gekommen?! 

*duckundweg* 



			
				taunusteufelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammte Axt, war heute seit der OP wieder mal auf der Rolle...  Taken2  dabei geschaut und es lief gut! Bin 1:40h gefahren.
> Endlich mal wieder Kettenfett geschnüffelt.... Tut echt gut.



Subber! Taken 2 fand ich aber nicht so gut wie den ersten Teil.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na wie bist du denn dann zu Univega gekommen?!
> 
> *duckundweg*
> 
> ...



Zum Univega! Hab mich hochgeschlafen!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Oder Gridgirl gespielt 


Muss das Rad noch mal rüberholen 
*Voll Titte* 




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Leute... Ich habe fertig. Es war heute viel Bastelei und ich muss die Küche noch auf Vordermann bringen, bevor Madame von der Arbeit kommt, hineingeht und tot umfällt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade mein Bike fast fertig gebaut. Muss noch final verkabeln, Kette montieren und für den Umwerfer Schellen besorgen. Kleinteile folgen später aber fahren kann mans dann erstmal. Aufgebaut gefällts mir besser.
> 
> Im aufgebauten Zustand gefällt mir das F700 auch besser. Einer schwarze Stütze könnte aber wirklich was bewirken. Sagt Bella auch.



Das ging ja fix. Dann klappt das ja am WE hoffentlich  An einer Stütze bin ich schon dran...


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

Hallihallo,

mag mir neue Laufräder kaufen für ~200. Was haltet ihr von den Fulcrum Red Power XL Disc ? Finde 1760g für 180 recht fair. Für andere Vorschläge bin ich auch komplett offen!

lg René


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2013)

Das da ne schwarze stütze rein muss ist außer Frage.
@ TT: sei froh, das du auf der Rolle warst. Ich durfte 1,5h im strömenden regen gegen den storm kämpfen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2013)

Hallihallo,

Cooles Cannondale!
Der Lack ist wirklich schön!
Da passt der Conti farblich mal sehr gut.

Besorg Dir noch nen orangenen Kabelbinder...

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Schwarze, rote und gelbe Kabelbinder hatte ich - das war es dann. Würden die Leitungsführungen auch die Bremsleitungen aufnehmen, bräuchte ich die auch gar nicht...


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Insgesamt nicht schlecht dein Cannondale Christian, die Farben gefallen mir und an's OR kann man sich gewöhnen. Tauschst du nur die Stütze gegen eine schwarze oder passiert an der Kurbel auch noch was?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Ich war nur bei starkem Wind 10km Laufen...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> mag mir neue Laufräder kaufen für ~200. Was haltet ihr von den Fulcrum Red Power XL Disc ? Finde 1760g für 180 recht fair. Für andere Vorschläge bin ich auch komplett offen!
> 
> lg René



Moin Rene,

Regel Nummer 1 hier im ETWR lautet eine kurze Vorstellung Deiner Person.

Regel Nummer2 ist dann eigentlich keine technischen Fragen nach 20:00 Uhr.

Nur halten sich die Honks hier nicht immer an Regel 2...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sellyoursoul (30. Januar 2013)

Passt schon.
Die Führung ist zu klein?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ TT: sei froh, das du auf der Rolle warst. Ich durfte 1,5h im strömenden regen gegen den storm kämpfen,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Nur hat der Vogel das noch nicht im WP eingetragen!


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Rene,
> 
> Regel Nummer 1 hier im ETWR lautet eine kurze Vorstellung Deiner Person.
> 
> ...



Dachte die Regeln lauten:

1. Regel: keine Verkaufsangebote!
2. Regel: freundlich und lieb bleiben.

PS: Weißt du was zu den Laufrädern?

lg René


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Laufräder scheinen okay zu sein. Sind eben Systemlaufäder wo man nicht mal eben was tauschen kann.


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein schlechtes Handybild. Die Stütze ist aus dem RR und zu kurz, als Sattel kommt natürlich der SLR und Kette und der restliche Kram kommen noch. Dann auch bessere Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Dachte die Regeln lauten:
> 
> 1. Regel: keine Verkaufsangebote!
> 2. Regel: freundlich und lieb bleiben.
> ...



Da hast Du glaube ich was falsch verstanden. Die von mir genannten Regeln gelten zusätzlich zu den Forenregeln in diesem bekloppten Laberthread.

Ansonsten kommen die Fulcrum-Laufräder von Campagnolo und haben einen guten QS-Standard. Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren den Red Metal Zero und hab mir mal bei einem Sturz eine Speiche kapital verbogen (aus Aluminium). Hat dann trotz zu der Zeit deutlich mehr als 100Kg mehr als ein Jahr gehalten bevor sie abgerissen ist.

Gibt auch im Allgemeinen sehr wenig Reklamationen mit den Laufrädern von Fulcrum.


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

Danke, die Antwort fand ich hilfreich 

PS: Die Regeln sind direkt aus dem ersten Post und nicht aus den Forenregeln  Da steht nichts von "Nach 20:00 Uhr keine Technik mehr"

lg René


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> mag mir neue LaufrÃ¤der kaufen fÃ¼r ~200â¬. Was haltet ihr von den Fulcrum Red Power XL Disc ? Finde 1760g fÃ¼r 180â¬ recht fair. FÃ¼r andere VorschlÃ¤ge bin ich auch komplett offen!
> 
> lg RenÃ©


 
Ich habe sie mir leztes Jahr gekauft (ich glaube ich habe auch so viel bezahlt). Bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren, daher kann ich dir nur sagen das sie keinen schlechten Eindruck machen und gut verarbeitet sind und das man sowohl die Naben als auch die Felgen leicht entlabeln kann . Man weiÃ natÃ¼rlich nicht wie gut die Lager (die immerhin gedichtet sind) sind, die man fÃ¼r das Geld bekommt. Ich wÃ¼rde sie mir kaufen, sie machen einen Stabilen Eindruck. Wenn ich mich nicht irre wurden die LaufrÃ¤der beim Test in der Klasse mit Gut bewertet.

@_Jens_: *Duck und weg*


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2013)

Die waren dann Vollkrumm?! 

Er macht nur Spaß: Sprich, das sind so gesehen keine "Regeln". Aber das hat sich hier im elitären Laberthread der ETWRler so etabliert


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schlechtes Handybild. Die Stütze ist aus dem RR und zu kurz, als Sattel kommt natürlich der SLR und Kette und der restliche Kram kommen noch. Dann auch bessere Fotos.


Geile Küche! 

Schaut doch schon ganz gut aus die Kiste 

Die blaue Sattelnase passt gut zum Fusion-Schriftzug.


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

Soso. Ihr ElitÃ¤ren. Nun gut.

Ich heiÃe RenÃ©, bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Berlin und bin Spieleprogrammierer.

Versuche mir gerade ein neues Rad aufzubauen - bis 1400â¬. Bisher habe ich einen Kellys Majestic Rahmen mit 1680g und eine Mosso Starrgabel mit 700g. Ziel soll eigentlich so ~9,5kg werden. 

lg RenÃ©


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @_Jens_: *Duck und weg*



Pfffff......


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Soso. Ihr ElitÃ¤ren. Nun gut.
> 
> *Ich heiÃe RenÃ©, bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Berlin und bin Spieleprogrammierer.*
> 
> ...


GrÃ¼Ã dich, RenÃ©!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Insgesamt nicht schlecht dein Cannondale Christian, die Farben gefallen mir und an's OR kann man sich gewöhnen. Tauschst du nur die Stütze gegen eine schwarze oder passiert an der Kurbel auch noch was?



Kurbel bleibt so.

Rahmen, Gabel, LRS - das Fusion kommt mir in der Zusammenstellung bekannt vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Soso. Ihr Elitären. Nun gut.
> 
> Ich heiße René, bin 22 Jahre alt, komme aus Berlin und bin Spieleprogrammierer.
> 
> ...



Moin Rene,

siehste geht doch! Nee, hier darst Du alles nicht so Ernst nehmen, Frotzeleien und Dumme Sprüche gehören hier einfach dazu!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (30. Januar 2013)

hallo rene und gn8 rene und rest............


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Hi Matze,

ich warte noch auf ein Päckchen von Dir.

Grüße und Gute N8


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Moin und willkommen Rene!


Noch einer aus Berlin?!  
Aber zum Glück nicht noch ein Jens oder Philipp!

Hast du von dem Rahmen die Rechnung noch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2013)

Ahhh noch ein code monkey

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

moin 

Ja, noch einer aus Berlin! Schlimm?

Klar, hab ich die Rechnung noch - warum?

PS: Ej, haste was gegen Codemonkeys ?

lg René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Dann frag den komischen Vogel noch mal genauer!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ja, noch einer aus Berlin! Schlimm?
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht schlimm - mag Berliner. Kommen gleich nach den Hamburgern!

Wegen der Rechnung - dann kannst du ihn ja noch zurück geben. 
Finde die so arg beklebt dass es nicht mehr schön ist und leicht ist er ja auch nicht wenn du es leicht haben möchtest. Oder ist der in 22"?


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Pfffff......


 
Solange du wie'n Mod tust, will ich mir den Spaß gönnen .


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein, nicht schlimm - mag Berliner. Kommen gleich nach den Hamburgern!
> 
> Wegen der Rechnung - dann kannst du ihn ja noch zurück geben.
> Finde die so arg beklebt dass es nicht mehr schön ist und leicht ist er ja auch nicht wenn du es leicht haben möchtest. Oder ist der in 22"?



Ach hör auf, Du futterst doch nur Brat- und Currywurst!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Solange du wie'n Mod tust, will ich mir den Spaß gönnen .



Ich weder hier noch sonstwo im Forum was zu sagen!

Aber sobald ich das bin willst Du doch nicht etwa damit aufhören?


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

Find den Rahmen richtig hübsch - was du hast 

Bild

Hab ihn in 17,5", bin nämlich nicht so groß. Außerdem war's ein Schnäppchen für 125!

PS: Ich komme ursprünglich aus Leizpig / Naunhof 

lg René


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Glaub jetzt aber nicht das der Veikko (Metrum) ein gebuertiger Sachse ist. Der ist eigentlich (Ost-) Niedersachse!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Rene, na wenn das so ist - dann ist .... 
Ja aber guck dir doch mal den Rahmen an, da steht 74x Kellys drauf!
Aber egal - DIR muss er gefallen und ich drück dir die Daumen dass die Gabel nicht bricht.

P.S. Lass Dich vom Jens nicht verwirren.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Verwirrt? Wer?


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

So isses !

Nun, ich habe die Gabel schon seit über einem Jahr am Stadtfahrrad montiert. Mehr als Feldwege macht das neue Gut-Wetter-Rad hier auch nicht mit. Demnach bin ich da optimistisch. Und wenn, die Mosso kostet gerade mal 60...

lg René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dann weg, N8!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Nacht Jens! Musste noch was implementieren?


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Rene, ich hatte die Mosso auch an meinem Stumpi (im Album) und sie hat gehalten. Man liest nur so einiges drüber. 
Geht auch weniger um die Kosten der Gabel sondern die der Gesundheit.


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> So isses !
> 
> Nun, ich habe die Gabel schon seit über einem Jahr am Stadtfahrrad montiert. Mehr als Feldwege macht das neue Gut-Wetter-Rad hier auch nicht mit. Demnach bin ich da optimistisch. Und wenn, die Mosso kostet gerade mal 60...
> 
> lg René



Warum nur Feldwege?


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

@ _Ren_é: Ich mag Werbeplakate eigentlich auch nicht aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das dein Bike nicht schlecht wird. Ich würde aber trotzdem dezente Komponenten wählen mit wenig schrift oder entlabeln um dem ganzen entgegen zu wirken. Wenn du dir die Laufräder holen solltest, würde ich sie an deiner stelle entlabeln. Sie sind dann komplett schwarz .


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> @ _Ren_é: Ich mag Werbeplakate eigentlich auch nicht aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das dein Bike nicht schlecht wird. Ich würde aber trotzdem dezente Komponenten wählen mit wenig schrift oder entlabeln um dem ganzen entgegen zu wirken. Wenn du dir die Laufräder holen solltest, würde ich sie an deiner stelle entlabeln. *Sie sind dann komplett schwarz *.



Wie bist du denn da dahintergekommen dass die dann ganz schwarz sind, Cihan?!


----------



## cpprelude (30. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn da dahintergekommen dass die dann ganz schwarz sind, Cihan?!


 
Hätte ja sein können das die Naben ne andere Farbe haben.


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2013)

Ach so! Naben habe ich nie entlabelt mache immer nur die Felgen clean.


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich hatte vor die LaufrÃ¤der komplett schwarz zu fahren. Sind Ã¼brigens jetzt bestellt  
Als Steuersatz habe ich bereits auch schon ein Acros AZ 44 bestellt, weil es den in unten schwarz und oben weiÃ bei bike-mailorder gab.
Ich dachte bei dem Antrieb zur Zeit an die Shimano XT Gruppe (die Neue in schwarz). FÃ¼r 400â¬ doch gutes MittelmaÃ?!

PS: Vielleicht kommt ja spÃ¤ter irgendwann mal eine Federgabel dran... (fÃ¼r mehr als Feldwege )

lg RenÃ©


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre zur Zeit auch mit einer Starrgabel, Felgenbremsen und ne Alivio Ausstattung. Wenn du ein bisschen schaust kannst du auch damit schnell und mehr als Feldwege fahren. Das macht sogar sehr viel Spaß.
Kannst dich ja mal bei uns anschließen. Sind oft im Grunewald.


----------



## Renegado (30. Januar 2013)

Ja sehr gerne sogar! Ich wohne noch gar nicht so lange in Berlin und wollte mir mit dem neuen Rad mal Berlin näher ansehen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine kleine Tour um den Tegler See geschafft. 

Wenn das Rad fertig ist, würde ich mich sehr freuen 

lg René


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Die beiden Räder auf den letzten Seiten werden dich dann begleiten.


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die beiden Räder auf den letzten Seiten werden dich dann begleiten.



Heiße Eisen 

lg René


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## unocz (31. Januar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Moin!

@ René

Die XT-Gruppe ist nicht nur Mittelklasse sondern bereits gehobenes Niveau!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> moin
> ...
> PS: Ej, haste was gegen Codemonkeys ?
> 
> lg René



nix was wirkt  ne, bin selber softwerker. schreibe bildverarbeitungs algorithmen fuer camera systeme.


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen! 

Ich möchte euch mal meine Partliste zeigen. Vielleicht habt ihr hier und da ja noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge!







lg René


PS: Bildverarbeitungsalgorithmen  . Ich schreibe nur schlechte Skripte für kleine Spiele


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

also wenn du zeit hast mit dem aufbau wÃ¼rde ich aufjedenfall im bikemarkt/ebay nach dem ein oder anderen teil ausschau halten.

ICH wÃ¼rde folgendes Ã¤ndern:
- anstatt magura MT2 -> avid elixir 5 (http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=12471 + scheiben + evtl adapter -> 150â¬)
- anstatt dem ritchey vorbau der hier: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte.../rcp-light-pro-ahead-vorbau-black/223819.html (spart 20g und 20â¬)
- anstatt Rocket Ron -> Continental Raceking (rollt besser, is leichter, gÃ¼nstiger)
-anstatt xtr pedale z.b. crankbrothers eggbeater nehmen (spart n bisschen geld und wiegt weniger)

und den ritchey lenker hab ich momentan zu verkaufen. 
kannst du dir ja mal im bikemarkt anschauen und mir ggf ne PN schreiben 

Edit:
oder MT4? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/110536-magura-mt4-komplettset-weisz-oder-schwarz-180-160-neu


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Bei den Griffen kannst Du auch noch 20g sparen:
http://r2-bike.com/Procraft-Griff-Griffe-Moosgummi  fahre ich selbst auch und kann nicht meckern.




InoX schrieb:


> Ich fahre zur Zeit auch mit einer Starrgabel, Felgenbremsen und ne Alivio Ausstattung. Wenn du ein bisschen schaust kannst du auch damit schnell und mehr als Feldwege fahren. Das macht sogar sehr viel Spaß.
> Kannst dich ja mal bei uns anschließen. Sind oft im Grunewald.



Sag mal was ist denn mit deinem Giant passiert??


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

das giant hat er verkauft


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Die Reifen kriegst du billiger und die bei den Schläuchen müsste 250 g stehen. Steuersätze gibt es auch deutlich leichter und billiger. kennst du den WCS-Sattel? für 25 Euro mhr gibt es schon einen Selle Italia SLR und der wiegt etwa 80 g weniger. Als Lenker könntest du auch einen KCNC Bone oder einen New Ultimate nehmen. Die sind beide etwas teurer aber auch ne ganze Ecke leichter.

Als Bremse würde sich auch eine gebrauchte R1 gut machen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/109185-formula-r1-set-mit-bremsscheibe


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das giant hat er verkauft


Echt...!
Dachte schon der Rahmen hatte wieder nen knacks etc....


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

ok. wenn die schlÃ¤uche SO schwer sind wÃ¼rd ich conti light schlÃ¤uche nehmen.
als sattel ist mir nur fizik tundra 2 eingefallen. wiegt etwa 30g weniger, kostet so um die 45â¬



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Echt...!
> Dachte schon der Rahmen hatte wieder nen knacks etc....



ja. er baut jetzt wieder n 26er auf. 
n paar seiten vorher gibts bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Echt...!
> Dachte schon der Rahmen hatte wieder nen knacks etc....



Ich schrotte ja nicht alles.


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, Raceking gegen RocketRon - notiert.

Bei den Bremsen finde ich die Avid Elixier 5 recht schick, die Formula gefällt mir nicht so. Ich tausche mal zu den Avids.

Zu den Crankbrothers Pedalen habe ich viel schlechtes gelesen?!

Zu den WCS Parts muss ich sagen: Ich mag's wenn's einheitlich ist. Gibt es Alternativen für Sattelstütze/Vorbau/Lenker von einer Firma?

Beim Sattel bin ich mir am unentschlossensten und ich denke, da werd ich einige mal beim Radfritzen austesten  Habs aber mal gegen den SLR getauscht!

lg René


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Bevor du jez zu den Avids tauscht, würde ich dir empfehlen dich mal nach was anderem umzusehen.

Mit meinen Elixirs hatte ich in letzter Zeit einige Probleme. Das einstellen ist ein Alptraum. Guck einfach mal, ob du nicht eine gebrauchte Hope im Bikemarkt bekommst, da ist auch das entlüften viel einfacher...sind aber sehr selten gebraucht zu bekommen, weil sie einfach zuverlässig sind...


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

mhh.. das kommt natürlich drauf an wie viel geld du ausgeben möchtest 
es gibt noch die truvativ-stylo reihe.
fsa sl-k reihe 
prc reihe von procraft..
die sind preislich glaub ich aber alle teurer als ritchey. 
aber natürlich auch leichter 

also ich habe mit meinen avids garkeine probleme. 
ich musste lediglich nach nem 3/4 jahr einmal die vorderradbremse entlüften.. aber das war eigenes verschulden. :/
aber sicher, umsehen schadet nie 
die eggbeater sind so ne sache für sich.. es gibt viele die sie gut finden, andere die sie sch**** finden.
ich fahre meine seit ~7000km und merke, dass die spannung etwas nachlässt.
aber von der bewegungsfreiheit und dem einklicken sind die 1a


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

ich hab hingegen gar keine probs mit den avid...


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mhh.. das kommt natürlich drauf an wie viel geld du ausgeben möchtest
> es gibt noch die truvativ-stylo reihe.
> fsa sl-k reihe
> prc reihe von procraft..
> ...



Thomson hat jetzt auch ne Reihe.


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

Nun, ich bin bereits beim Maximum in der Kalkulation. Die Grenze liegt bei 1400/1500. Da ist leider nicht viel mehr Geld drin.

PS: Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, dass Maximum fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tze+Vorbau+Lenker ist ~130â¬

lg RenÃ©


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Ich drei Jahre bis auf eine geplatzte Dichtung auch net, dann haben sie angefangen zu zicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

dann wÃ¼rd ich aufjedenfalll schauen, dass du die MT2 gegen was anderes (evtl gebrauchtes/gÃ¼nstigeres) tauschst. 
200â¬ fÃ¼r die MT2 find ich vÃ¶llig Ã¼bertrieben teuer.


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin bereits beim Maximum in der Kalkulation. Die Grenze liegt bei 1400/1500. Da ist leider nicht viel mehr Geld drin.
> 
> lg René



für 200 kriegt man aber schon was gutes anderes. Ich habe für meine Hope (Mini x2 pro) auch unter 200  bezahlt.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Moin Jungs uuuuunnnnd -


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, da werde ich natürlich auf euch hören und mir noch einmal mehr Gedanken zu den Bremsen machen.


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs uuuuunnnnd -




Wer?


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Du Penner bist der Vater, Philipp!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

uaaaah ich hab den 20sten von meinem Auto verpasst. Der war am 26.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

*ein jahr e-t-w-r !!!!!!!*


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

Nach kurzer Recherche:
(fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tze/Vorbau/Lenker zusammen)

Truvativ Stylo T40 / 170â¬ / 545g
FSA SL-K / 176â¬ / 558g
Ritchey WCS / 150â¬ / 494g

lg RenÃ©


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo @Renegado

also rene wie ich gelesen habe. Bin im moment ned so aktiv, da ich zu viel um die ohren habe.

Avid würde ich ned nehmen. viele probleme. Formula ist super!!!! MT2 lieber ned, da kriegst du ne bessere.

Vorbau,stütze,lenker gibts von KCNC günstiges und trotzdem gut und dazu leicht.

Lenker gibts hier noch was günstiges und trotzdem gut. Zwei hier fahren das ding chon ne weile...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/full-Carbon-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item460b5eb0bf

Reifen: muss dir passen. Nimm ned etwas was dir ned passt.
sattel gibts gutes gebrauchtes von selle...den SLR oder den Speedy

Griffe sind die ritchey bequem oder die ESI chunky sind auch super.

greets Jens der zweite


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *ein jahr e-t-w-r !!!!!!!*



Huch so lange oxidieren wir hier schon rum?


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *ein jahr e-t-w-r !!!!!!!*



geil man veikko!!!!!


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du Penner bist der Vater, Philipp!!!!



Fand die Eingrenzung nicht ganz so hilfreich.


Dann können wir ja heute noch die 20000 Posts schaffen. Das soll erstmal ein anderer Threat im Forum schaffen. vielleicht reichts ja für die Startseite.


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Die 126 schaffen wir bis Mitternacht mit Links

EDIT: nur noch 125


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

machen wir doch gleich weiter hier...


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Naja, hätte ich geschrieben " schau mal auf Seite 1" wäre es zu einfach geworden. Und DU bist ja der Vater vom Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Nee dann kommt erstmal ein neuer Thread. Also ETWR-Teil 2

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ETWR


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> machen wir doch gleich weiter hier...




Musst du heute nicht abeiten wie irre Jens?!


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

habs schon verstanden.
 Wahnsinn was ich hier alles leisten kann.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Musst du heute nicht abeiten wie irre Jens?!



doch doch bin immer dran man. Scheizz arbeit wieder in genf.


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Recherche:
> (für Sattelstütze/Vorbau/Lenker zusammen)
> 
> Truvativ Stylo T40 / 170 / 545g
> ...



oh, das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet 
aber die gewichte der ritchey parts sind auch leicht geschönt 
der lenker wiegt z.b. irgendwas um die 175g (177g glaube ich), die sattelstütze 220g und der vorbau (je nach dem welche länge) auch eher 130g.
dann relativiert sich das ganze wieder etwas..


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo @Renegado
> 
> Vorbau,stütze,lenker gibts von KCNC günstiges und trotzdem gut und dazu leicht.
> 
> greets Jens der zweite



Leicht ja, günstig naja. KCNC kommt mit 411g daher (laut Hersteller) und kostet 175.

lg René


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

na ja wenn man andere parts anschaut doch recht günstig für das gewicht...


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Die Gewichte von KCNC stimmen aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern sehr genau. Habe hier Barends, hatte einen Lenker und habe am RR die Ti Prolite Stütze und alle Gewichte hatten maximal 1 g Abweichung. Das müssen die anderen erstmal schaffen.

Ich finde den Ritchey Comp 4Axis Vorbau nicht schlecht. wiegt in 90er Länge 138g und ist recht günstig und schön schlicht.


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

ich habs ja genauso gemacht wie du am anfang (alle parts von ritchey gekauft), aber ich wÃ¼rds einfach mischen 
hab ich mittlerweile auch gemacht.
RCP Vorbau, eBay Carbon Lenker und KCNC SattelstÃ¼tze 

wÃ¤ren so rund 140 - 150â¬ und < 400g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

ich bevorzuge:
syntace f109
easton ec70 wide
token stuetze


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

@Bender

Hast ja Recht. Gemischt mit RCP Light Pro + Ebay Lenker + KCNC SattelstÃ¼tze komm ich auf 144â¬ und 387g 

lg RenÃ©

PS: WeiÃt du ob man bei dem RCP Light Pro das Label abbekommt?


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

So ich bin jez mal weg Klausur schreiben


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## Renegado (31. Januar 2013)

Good Luck!

So sieht das Update jetzt aus:







lg René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo @Renegado
> 
> also rene wie ich gelesen habe. Bin im moment ned so aktiv, da ich zu viel um die ohren habe.
> 
> ...




Meine meinung zu Avid, Avid macht gute bremsen im oberen preissegment, mein XO hat bis jetzt ersrt einmal gequitsht und das bei 50cm schnee. Die günstigen Bremsen von Avid sollen aber echt  probleme haben hört man immer wieder. Wennn das Geld knapp ist dann spar einfach  den zu billig wird mit der zeit teuer 
Und Esi Grips sind cool kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wie eigentlich alles was der doc geschrieben hat 
______
Ist vom tablet geschickt koennen fehler drin sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

ich hab ne avid x0 und eine avid elixir 5sl. 
griffe: richtey wcs


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Good Luck!
> 
> So sieht das Update jetzt aus:
> 
> ...



Könnte dir noch die Klickpedale von Exustar empfehlen. Die für 40 taugen echt was. Hatte sie an meinem alten Rad und werde sie mir bei Gelegenheit wieder holen. Haben super funktioniert und wiegen nur 285g laut Hersteller. Meine lagen etwa 2 Gramm drüber.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Moin Bande!

die Avids haaben eigentlich nur das Problem das sie ab Werk zu stark befüllt sind. Von daher gibbt es speziell bei Wärme Schwierigkeiten mit schleifenden oder blockierenden Bremsen.

Anonsten sind sie sehr standfest und der Service bei Sram ist wirklich sehr gut.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Ich hab neulich eine neue Elixir CR gekauft und die hatte zu wenig DOT. Bei den seinerzeit neu gekauften Elixir5 war auch alles prima.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

die exu sind echt gut und leicht. ich hab aber nun die aktuellen xtr und xt im betrieb, da ich die vergroesserte standflaeche seeehr angenehm finde. aber ich muss auch mal wieder die exu dran schrauben... so als rueckverlgeich.

ps.: lad deine bidler im forum hoch. externes verlinken (dropbox etc...) seh ich @ work net... wird raus gefiltert...


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Crank Brother Eggbeater sind auch gut  
Kann keinen großen unterschied bei der Standfläche im Gegensatz zu meinen alten Ritchey's spüren


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Dann aber bitte die neuen Eggis und mindestens die 3er.


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Neuen Eggis ja mindestens 3er nein habe 2er und die laufen erste Sahne


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Brauchen heute noch 98 Beiträge zum 1 jährigen Jubiläum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Wir schaffen das


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Die macht Jens (ow) an nem guten Tag alleine!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Neuen Eggis ja mindestens 3er nein habe 2er und die laufen erste Sahne


Die Gleitlager sind aber kagge und viel zu schnell ausgeschlagen.
Hab alle durch 3er ersetzt.

EDIT: Ich hätte nicht zu viel "schwarze Witwe" ins Essen zun sollen. 229000 Scoville sind doch irgendwie scharf. Schwitze fast so viel wie auf der Rolle


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Lager kann ich dann später bei SKF kaufen oder wie die heißen... die haben nen Laden bei uns in der Stadt


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Kannst dann direkt das Lagerkit fürn 10er kaufen und hast das passende "Auspresswerkzeug" direkt dabei.


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Die passen aber nicht oder ?


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Wieso sollten die nicht passen?
Ich weiß nur nicht ob in die 2er auch das Rebuild-Kit von den 3er reingeht.
Sprich, ob man statt der Gleitlager auch Nadellager nehmen kann.

Sonst einfach das Rebuild-Kit für die 2er bestellen.

Achja, alle paar Monate schön fett in die Pedale. Trocken gehen die Eggis schnell hopps.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die macht Jens (ow) an nem guten Tag alleine!



Ik wull di watt!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Gleitlager sind aber kagge und viel zu schnell ausgeschlagen.
> Hab alle durch 3er ersetzt.
> 
> EDIT: Ich hätte nicht zu viel "schwarze Witwe" ins Essen zun sollen. 229000 Scoville sind doch irgendwie scharf. Schwitze fast so viel wie auf der Rolle



Ich fahre nur Shimpanski Pedalen und habe keinerlei Ausfälle zu beklagen.

Dafür habe ich die zweite Felge innerhalb von 6 Monaten gekillt! 

(Vorher in 11 1/2 Jahren nicht eine!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die nicht passen?
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob in die 2er auch das Rebuild-Kit von den 3er reingeht.
> Sprich, ob man statt der Gleitlager auch Nadellager nehmen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte ob das 3er kit in die 2er passt  
das mit dem Fett mache ich ganz auseinander schrauben dafür ?


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Puh, ich hab keine 2er hier. Müsste man eben schauen ob Pedalkörper und Achse bei beiden gleich sind. Dann könnte man ganz easy umbauen.
Vorallendingen wäre es umständlich 2x verschiedene Pedale zu konstruieren.

So ich wende mich lieber mal den echten großen Lager zu. Da wäre es im ernstfall auch etwas teurer ein Lager zu tauschen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Brauchen heute noch 98 Beiträge zum 1 jährigen Jubiläum!



87!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Das können wir ändern. So wichtig ist Uni nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Naja machst du Unni gut hast du danach Kohle gut, hast du Kohle gut kanns du gut MTB's kaufen und hast nicht so gut Deutsch wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Brauchen heute noch 98 Beiträge zum 1 jährigen Jubiläum!



hallo Leute, 
ich bin mit Euch, Kleinvieh mach auch Mist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Gleitlager sind aber kagge und viel zu schnell ausgeschlagen.
> Hab alle durch 3er ersetzt.
> 
> EDIT: Ich hätte nicht zu viel "schwarze Witwe" ins Essen zun sollen. 229000 Scoville sind doch irgendwie scharf. Schwitze fast so viel wie auf der Rolle



Ich fahre auch die Eggbeater, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ab u. zu wird Getriebeoel durch die Lager gepresst bis es am Rillenlager rausquillt.
Was nicht gut ist, sind die weichen Messing-Cleats, eins habe ich bei gehen über einen Stein in der Mitte zerknackt,habe aber immer ein Ersatz-Cleat mit

heute mein zweiter


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Um die Beitragszahl zu pushen sag ich mal:
Fahre meine Eggis auch schon ne gute Weile und bin auch sehr zufrieden, hab bis jetzt nur mal die Federn getauscht, Lager sind noch top nach knapp 3 Jahren, Dichtungen ebenso.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Habs zwar schon im SS Thread gepostet, mein neuester Umbau.


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Geiles Bike, super Lackierung! 
Ist das von der anderen Seite rot? 

Aaah nö, "nur" innen rot!


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

sehr schick


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Danke!
Ja, der Lack ist wirklich gut erhalten.
Hab noch ein paar Pics im Album, ist noch ein Bild drin wie ichs aus der Scheune herraus bekam...
Hab leider selber kein Tee mehr Veikko, der macht süchtig!!


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Sehr geiles Teil.

Cleats: Messing? Bist du da sicher? Andere kriegen es bei schweineteuren Schnellspannern nicht hin und CB soll daraus ganze Cleats fertigen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Januar 2013)

...aus der Scheune heraus sah es echt bedauernswert aus.

Jetzt ist es DER Bringer 

Würde ich auch gerne fahren


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...aus der Scheune heraus sah es echt bedauernswert aus.
> 
> Jetzt ist es DER Bringer
> 
> Würde ich auch gerne fahren



Ja, leider gibt es immer noch zu viele von diesen schätzchen die irgendwo versauern...
Haltet durch, ich rette euch!

Fand es am Anfang ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig "fixed" zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Patria Kleinebenne aus Leopoldshöhe bei Bielefeld hatte vor Jahren einige Räder in der Art lackiert! Hat mir zu der Zeit schon gut gefallen und heute immer noch!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Patria Kleinebenne aus Leopoldshöhe bei Bielefeld hatte vor Jahren einige Räder in der Art lackiert! Hat mir zu der Zeit schon gut gefallen und heute immer noch!



Findet man halt leider nicht mehr so oft.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Stimmt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Cleats: Messing? Bist du da sicher? Andere kriegen es bei schweineteuren Schnellspannern nicht hin und CB soll daraus ganze Cleats fertigen? 

Messing= Cu-Zn-Gußlegierung, sehr geschmeidig aber trotzdem relativ abriebfest. Die nehmen das Messing um die Edelstahlbügel an den Eggs zu schonen. Muß ich so nebenbei als Edelmetall-Bändiger wissen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Ich sach noch: "Nimm das Shimano-Pedal"!


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sach noch: "Nimm das Shimano-Pedal"!



Wenn man nicht damit Spazieren geht, gehts.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht damit Spazieren geht, gehts.



Händchen halten ist damit ja auch doof!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon im SS Thread gepostet, mein neuester Umbau.



Seeehr hübsch!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

So ich bin auch mal wieder zum quatschen da...sieht aus, als würden wir die 20000 heute noch knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

könnte knapp werden


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Je mehr wir uns dadrüber streiten, dass es knapp werden könnte, desto weniger knapp wird es


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

na dann schönen guten abend ihr quaseltanten...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

ich merke gerade hier stockts ein bischen...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

muss da wohl selbst an die 20000 kommen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na dann schönen guten abend ihr quaseltanten...



Irgendwie macht mir dein User-Bild Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr seit jahren eggis und die dinger halten ordentlich was aus...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

ne ne keine angst...der TT ist bei uns der teufel. Geh gerade noch ne runde laufen...fertig mit arbeiten und hotel....


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2013)

Moin ihr Sabbeltaschen

Wer hätte das gedacht, 1 Jahr und 20000 Beträge! Viel Dünnsinn und noch mehr nette Sachen... Ich hoffe es bleibt so!

Coole Sache

Ach ja, wer hatte die Idee zu diesem Threadnamen 
Ich habe mal die Seite rausgesucht, auf der wir dieses Baby "gezeugt" haben

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500&page=176


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Januar 2013)

moin,

tja der TT fehlt ein wenig


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit jahren eggis und die dinger halten ordentlich was aus...



genau, das versuche ich ja die ganze Zeit zu sagen, aber hier kommt man ja kaum zu Wort

heute mein sechster


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Sabbeltaschen
> 
> Wer hätte das gedacht, 1 Jahr und 20000 Beträge! Viel Dünnsinn und noch mehr nette Sachen... Ich hoffe es bleibt so!
> 
> ...



Cool das Bike, ich habe noch die FS-Ausführung in weiß. FS gönne ich mir, in meinem Alter.


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

funktionieren die exustar pedale mit shimano cleats?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

Ja

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

mhh.. ich glaub ich teste mal..
wobei mir die ritchey pedale auch gut gefallen..


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

> Ach ja, wer hatte die Idee zu diesem Threadnamen
> Ich habe mal die Seite rausgesucht, auf der wir dieses Baby "gezeugt" haben




 Und ich habe gedacht, dass dieser Fred einfach in einem Meteor ins Serverzentrum eingeschlagen ist. Dann übernacht das Gebäude von einer Unterweltverschleierungstruppe repariert wurde und ein Pottwahl hätte beim reparieren diesen Fred vergessen...naja man kann sich auch irren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Januar 2013)

Ich sage auch mal was zum geplanten Rad: am meisten störe ich mich an den Pedalen. Ich würde da einfach die problemlosen XT-Pedale nehmen, die nicht einmal die Hälfte der XTR kosten und ohne Pflege vermutlich 5x so lange halten wie Schneebesen.
Ritchey V4 kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen.


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

ja, XT sind wohl wirklich die sorglosvariante


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> tja der TT fehlt ein wenig




Ja aber nur ganz bisschen. Wenn nicht immer mal einer zwischendrin den Namen erwähnen würde....


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Wie sehen eigentlich seine Comebackchancen aus?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Januar 2013)

ja ja der Name muß doch hoch gehalten werden


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Sabbeltaschen
> 
> Wer hätte das gedacht, 1 Jahr und 20000 Beträge! Viel Dünnsinn und noch mehr nette Sachen... Ich hoffe es bleibt so!
> 
> ...



Also bist DU der Vater vom Fred und Philipp die Mutter die ihn zur Welt gebracht hat! 
Was Du alles noch weißt Marcus?!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also bist DU der Vater vom Fred und Philipp die Mutter die ihn zur Welt gebracht hat!
> Was Du alles noch weißt Marcus?!



Ich habe nicht nur einen diggen Hintern... 


Aber, wer ist Fred


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nur einen diggen Hintern...
> 
> 
> Aber, wer ist Fred




Dass du ab und an auch mal nen diggen Kopp hast ist schon klar!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nur einen diggen Hintern...
> 
> 
> Aber, wer ist Fred



Besser nen diggen Hintern wie digge Eier...und weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Die 800 Seiten knacken wir auch noch


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die 800 Seiten knacken wir auch noch




Denkste?


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

ja!


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Klar, ich geh aber gleich ma auffe Rolle, da müsst ihr die Stellung halten


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

Haaa Feierabend und ein lecker Spätburgunder aus dem Holzfass 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Einer von den Urgesteinen hier, könnte doch mal in mühevoller Kleinarbeit so eine Art Ahnentafel entwerfen, damit solche wie ich auch mal was kapieren?cool:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2013)

Gleich gibt es auf Pro7 bei Galileo einen Bericht über eine Mountainbikerin im Rollstuhl...

Ist glaube ich auch hier im Forum aktiv.

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/2138297-bikerin-im-rollstuhl-zusatzclip-1.3500977/


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Haaa Feierabend und ein lecker Spätburgunder aus dem Holzfass
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Mhh,  bei uns gibts nachher nen Durbacher wenn die Kids versorgt sind!

Sag mal, kommt man mit Tapatalk irgendwie zu den I-Gemeinschaften?Ne oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mhh,  bei uns gibts nachher nen Durbacher wenn die Kids versorgt sind!
> 
> Sag mal, kommt man mit Tapatalk irgendwie zu den I-Gemeinschaften?Ne oder?



Hast nix gescheit es da? 

Ne, IGs gehen net :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast nix gescheit es da?
> 
> Ne, IGs gehen net :/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



...ein Fessenbacher, Hex von Dasenstein?

Danke, hab gedacht Du kennst vielleicht nen Weg.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es auf Pro7 bei Galileo einen Bericht über eine Mountainbikerin im Rollstuhl...
> 
> Ist glaube ich auch hier im Forum aktiv.
> 
> http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/2138297-bikerin-im-rollstuhl-zusatzclip-1.3500977/



Jo, ein Video von ihr habe ich hier auch schon gesehen. Werde ich mir bei Galileo auch mal anschauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

Boar bin ich Aggro! Die voll pfeifen in finale... Ende Januar fällt ihnen ein, die Termine von solo und Team Ende Mai einfach zu tauschen!!!
Ich hab meine rennen geplant, Urlaub beantragt... Und 3wochen Pause vor dem Letten WM quallyrennen sind eigentlich au zu wenig... Das hat ja auch nur /4500hm...
Ich bin am kotzen!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wirds bestimmt ein Spätburgunder mehr Sascha aber was machst du bei den Letten?!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Abendessen und dann Männerabend


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

In sella Ronda ist der letzte Lauf der UCI Marathon world series.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Das Gerät hat Tune mal bei Facebook gezeigt. Ist echt eine feine Sache die er seiner Freundin gebaut hat. Der Hund ist der beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Sabbeltaschen
> 
> Wer hätte das gedacht, 1 Jahr und 20000 Beträge! Viel Dünnsinn und noch mehr nette Sachen... Ich hoffe es bleibt so!
> 
> ...



Schau an schau an, der Digga war es!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> genau, das versuche ich ja die ganze Zeit zu sagen, aber hier kommt man ja kaum zu Wort
> 
> heute mein sechster



Jeeeennnnssssss,  hast Du irgendwas gesagt????


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Und ich habe gedacht, dass dieser Fred einfach in einem Meteor ins Serverzentrum eingeschlagen ist. Dann übernacht das Gebäude von einer Unterweltverschleierungstruppe repariert wurde und ein Pottwahl hätte beim reparieren diesen Fred vergessen...naja man kann sich auch irren.



Nee, das waren diese hier:

http://www.meninblack.com/site/


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es toll, wenn jemand nach so einem Schicksalsschlag nicht den Kopf in Sand steckt und versucht das Beste aus seiner Situation zu machen... 
Schöner Bericht, der einem mal wieder zeigt, wie klein die eigenen Probleme sind und wie wichtig ein richtiger Partner sein kann!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja aber nur ganz bisschen. Wenn nicht immer mal einer zwischendrin den Namen erwähnen würde....



Wo steckt der Vogel denn am Geburtstag vom Fred eigentlich?

(Ich hab seinen Namen nicht erwähnt!)


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die 800 Seiten knacken wir auch noch



Aber logga!


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo steckt der Vogel denn am Geburtstag vom Fred eigentlich?
> 
> (Ich hab seinen Namen nicht erwähnt!)



Weiß gar nicht wen Du meinst Jens, sind eigentlich alle da.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds bestimmt ein Spätburgunder mehr Sascha aber was machst du bei den Letten?!



Aber wahrscheinlich eine komplette Kiste mehr!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, wenn jemand nach so einem Schicksalsschlag nicht den Kopf in Sand steckt und versucht das Beste aus seiner Situation zu machen...
> Schöner Bericht, der einem mal wieder zeigt, wie klein die eigenen Probleme sind und wie wichtig ein richtiger Partner sein kann!



Hi Macus,

hab ich zu spät mitbekommen das der Bericht kommt (war vorhin noch im Wald biken). Mal sehen ob ich das noch auf der HP von Pro7 finde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht wen Du meinst Jens, sind eigentlich alle da.



Wo Du es sagst!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt schon mal das Bier kaltgestellt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid so Laaaaaaaaaaabertaschen.....  
Um´s Verrecken müsst ihr heute die 20.000 vollschiessen, oder was...  

















....okay. Bin dabei!  




Metrum schrieb:


> *ein jahr e-t-w-r !!!!!!!*



*Happy Birthday!!!*
Der Fred hier steht echt für Spaß und nette Leute, wie schon oft von mir geschrieben.
Auf das nächste Jahr!  



InoX schrieb:


> Fand die Eingrenzung nicht ganz so hilfreich.
> 
> 
> Dann können wir ja heute noch die 20000 Posts schaffen. Das soll erstmal ein anderer Threat im Forum schaffen. vielleicht reichts ja für die Startseite.



   Ich wollte doch nur kurz reinlunzen....   (Das wird doch wieder nix...)



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte die neuen Eggis und mindestens die 3er.





Junior97 schrieb:


> Neuen Eggis ja mindestens 3er nein habe 2er und die laufen erste Sahne



Jup, die 2er sind leichter und leichter zu warten.  
Habe 2x 2er und 2x 3er im Einsatz.



Metrum schrieb:


> Die macht Jens (ow) an nem guten Tag alleine!



..an nem Vormittag! 
Obwohl du (Veikko) ja z.Zt. hier wohnst!? 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon im SS Thread gepostet, mein neuester Umbau.



  Wie von dir gewohnt! 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> ne ne keine angst...der TT ist bei uns der teufel. Geh gerade noch ne runde laufen...fertig mit arbeiten und hotel....



That´s me !  _...the roof ist on fire...._



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> tja der TT fehlt ein wenig










Metrum schrieb:


> Ja aber nur ganz bisschen. Wenn nicht immer mal einer zwischendrin den Namen erwähnen würde....



Irgendwann........, dann...........   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






maddda schrieb:


> Wie sehen eigentlich seine Comebackchancen aus?



Was hättest du denn gerne? 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja ja der Name muß doch hoch gehalten werden



_"..Ein Freuuuuund, ein guter Freuuuuund, das ist das...."_



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Abendessen und dann Männerabend



...wäre mir jetzt auch lieber. 
Tv-Abend mit Holy an der Bedienung (vom TV meinte ich..!!!)


So, noch einen schnellen   >   *x*   <   mit euch und dann geht´s i.d. Dusche...

Antwortet mit *x*
[ ] Kaffee
[ ] Korea (hessisch)
[ ] Korea a la unocz (Pfalz)


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Ui, wo Du es sagst. Ich lauf noch mal zum Kühlschrank!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Was ist los??
Weiter gehts...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr seid so Laaaaaaaaaaabertaschen.....
> Um´s Verrecken müsst ihr heute die 20.000 vollschiessen, oder was...
> 
> 
> ...



Hilfääää, es ist wieder da! Und das Bier ist auch bereits eingeschenkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Huhu Marco!

Wir haben dich schon sooo vermisst!!!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du schon da bist, hab was für Dich!!
Marco, was hälst du von der??


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Wer den 20.000 macht muss nackt die Straße runter fahren und das Video hier einstellen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Huhu Marco!
> 
> Wir haben dich schon sooo vermisst!!!!!



Denke ich mir....


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

wir können jetzt gleich Countdownen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Da fehlen ihm nur die Tattoos!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Dennis du Kröte.  Hast wohl Tinitus auf den Augen.....


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

DAnn muss ich wohl nackt fahren


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Prost!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2013)

Bääääääh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

jan, du sack....


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

http://blog.pyroweb.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/feuerwerk-andreas-koch-travellingjack.jpg


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da fehlen ihm nur die Tattoos!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dennis du Kröte.  Hast wohl Tinitus auf den Augen.....


Sorry Jungs, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen!!


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> jan, du sack....



*Wieso - Du hattest wohl schon die Klamotten aus Marco?! *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Wieso - Du hattest wohl schon die Klamotten aus Marco?! *



Jup, Bild schicke ich dir wieder per PN.  Und bettel nicht wieder so!! Tzzzzz...


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

ganz nackt ? 
in Untrerhose bringe ich das


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Jan Du Lump hast doch den Post vor Stunden geschrieben und voller Spannung darauf gewartet das einer die 19999 geschrieben hat!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

@Veikko

Eigentlich müsstest du mal bei Domian anrufen und ihn verbal in´s _Schach_ setzen.... 
Das wär für dich kein Ding!  

Und dann kannst du an sein Telefon!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> http://blog.pyroweb.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/feuerwerk-andreas-koch-travellingjack.jpg


Wie ein Bild??
Mach Dich nackig!!


Metrum schrieb:


> *Wieso - Du hattest wohl schon die Klamotten aus Marco?! *


Bis auf die Bondage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup, Bild schicke ich dir wieder per PN.  Und bettel nicht wieder so!! Tzzzzz...



Wieso? Hast Du die Form einer Currywurst?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ganz nackt ?
> in Untrerhose bringe ich das



Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke....  

Los, Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiger..!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_Veikko_
> 
> Eigentlich müsstest du mal bei Domian anrufen und ihn verbal in´s _Schach_ setzen....
> Das wär für dich kein Ding!
> ...


Da bin ich auch für!


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Bei Domian haben doch schon so viele angerufen und wollten den verarschen oder? Der ist dochmal auf irgend ner Droge hängen geblieben.

P.S. Dass ich mich für deine Nacktfotos interessiere sollte doch unter uns bleiben.


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke, Laberbacke....
> 
> Los, Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiger..!




Warte nur ab


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso? Hast Du die Form einer Currywurst?



Eher so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Wieso weiß Dennis eigentlich auch von der Bondagegeschichte? Bekommt der auch immer Bilder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bondage...



Lange nicht hier gewesen, aber so´n SchaiZZ merkst du dir....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Warte nur ab



Mache ich....


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eher so..



Passt ja auch Bestens zu Deinem neuen 29er!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso weiß Dennis eigentlich auch von der Bondagegeschichte? Bekommt der auch immer Bilder?



Der hat´s erfunden. Aber das war ja aus der Luft gegriffen und mir wurd´s einfach angeheftet....


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso weiß Dennis eigentlich auch von der Bondagegeschichte? Bekommt der auch immer Bilder?


Bin irgendwie noch im verteiler drin..



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lange nicht hier gewesen, aber so´n SchaiZZ merkst du dir....


Das war ja auch delikat..


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der hat´s erfunden. Aber das war ja aus der Luft gegriffen und mir wurd´s einfach angeheftet....



Sorry Digga!!


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub ich grab da mal bissel tiefer. 

Jens, ist es das Bike was noch im Auto versteckt war?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Passt ja auch Bestens zu Deinem neuen 29er!



Da würde ich -wenn überhaupt- nur verkleidet fahren....  :kotz:


Teuerstes Teil dürfte das SW sein!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Wird jetzt wohl Mode hier anonym zu surfen.....    WaLum das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Wie? Anonym surfen?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

"_Der Selly hat kein Punkt an, der Selly hat kein Punkt an....  _"


Ne, ist ja egal. Ist mir nur gerade aufgefallen....


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

ohjeh ohjeh. ihr dreht ja völlig am rad!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Schreibt der, der wie verrückt mit 2 Räder durch die Gegend dreht....


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Marco, der ist noch nie an gewesen...


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schreibt der, der wie verrückt mit 2 Räder durch die Gegend dreht....



momentan dreh ich ja meistens auf der stelle!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Marco, der ist noch nie an gewesen...



Okay....  

*So Jungs, die 21000 bekommen wir auch noch voll !!!!!! Auf geht´s...*


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

Aaaaaaggggroooooooo!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Was hat denn Holy rausgesucht im TV dass du immer noch hier bist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

He Jungs, was ist los, jetzt habe ich den Fehrseher aus und nun das, hier stocks.


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

Kann ich nicht auch einfach kurze Hose und kurzes Trikot bei kaltem Wetter fahren ?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich grab da mal bissel tiefer.
> 
> Jens, ist es das Bike was noch im Auto versteckt war?!



Jepp!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich sitze vorm EBAY, Veikko....
Holy guckt die üblichen Schnickschnackschnuck-Sendungen. Jens (ow) kennt das auch von z. H., gelle?!

*Habe hier noch einen Commodore C128 mit zig Zubehör. Ob das in der Bucht fruchtet??? *


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2013)

das hättest du mal besser weiter versteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da würde ich -wenn überhaupt- nur verkleidet fahren....  :kotz:
> 
> 
> Teuerstes Teil dürfte das SW sein!?



Mach mal die Augen auf, das ist nur ein SLX!


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Hast du deinen Ausweis weggeworfen, dich bei der Krankenkasse schätzen lassen und es dann auf Rezept bekommen, Jens?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht auch einfach kurze Hose und kurzes Trikot bei kaltem Wetter fahren ?



Jetzt bitte nicht kneifen!!!  Sonst nennen wir dich nur noch M.Uschi !!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ohjeh ohjeh. ihr dreht ja völlig am rad!



Wer?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das hättest du mal besser weiter versteckt



Wo gehört die Antwort gleich dazu???


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aaaaaaggggroooooooo!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hast Du die Kiste schon ausgesoffen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

Geilo,... Ihr rettet meinen abend

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

So sind wir!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> He Jungs, was ist los, jetzt habe ich den Fehrseher aus und nun das, hier stocks.



Wo denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du die Kiste schon ausgesoffen?



Das hilft leider auch nicht... Aber wenn die Jungs in finale das ernst meinen, muss ich finale canceln,... Sella ist wichtiger,...dann!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Welchen Fernseher?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich sitze vorm EBAY, Veikko....
> Holy guckt die üblichen Schnickschnackschnuck-Sendungen. Jens (ow) kennt das auch von z. H., gelle?!
> 
> *Habe hier noch einen Commodore C128 mit zig Zubehör. Ob das in der Bucht fruchtet??? *



Bachelor, DSDS, Popstars, GNTM, Verbotene Liebe....:kotz:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bachelor, DSDS, Popstars, GNTM, Verbotene Liebe....:kotz:



Bachelor schaue ich machmal wegen den Büchsen mit...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Ausweis weggeworfen, dich bei der Krankenkasse schätzen lassen und es dann auf Rezept bekommen, Jens?!



Musterbike zum Voführen!

Der Motor geht aber richtig gut und mach schon Spaß...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo denn?



macht weiter sooo... der Tagesdurchschnitt liegt so bei ca. 50 Beiträgen, heute ist sind's schon 200....


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Beauty and the nerd muss sie ja nicht im TV anschauen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Musterbike zum Voführen!
> 
> Der Motor geht aber richtig gut und mach schon Spaß...



Dein Chefs wollen DICH darauf vorführen....


----------



## unocz (31. Januar 2013)

*mAHLZEIT UND HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Geilo,... Ihr rettet meinen abend
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Mir sind halt die Beschten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> macht weiter sooo... der Tagesdurchschnitt liegt so bei ca. 50 Beiträgen, heute ist sind's schon 200....



Und ich habe heute nur den PC an...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das hilft leider auch nicht... Aber wenn die Jungs in finale das ernst meinen, muss ich finale canceln,... Sella ist wichtiger,...dann!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Kannst Du das von zu Hause nicht wieder umprogrammieren?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Beauty and the nerd muss sie ja nicht im TV anschauen!






unocz schrieb:


> *mAHLZEIT UND HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*


Mahlzeit!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bachelor schaue ich machmal wegen den Büchsen mit...



Aber hoffentlich ohne Ton!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> *mAHLZEIT UND HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*



Setzen, Sechs!  Erst alles nachlesen, Matze.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kannst Du das von zu Hause nicht wieder umprogrammieren?



So wie die drauf sind verlegen Sir es auf 24.12.!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Setzen, Sechs!  Erst alles nachlesen, Matze.....




mir egal  klär mich bitte kurz auf marco !!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich ohne Ton!



Logo!   Was ne Frage, Jens.....


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2013)

Moin Matze!

Bitte erst alles Posts von heute lesen!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Beauty and the nerd muss sie ja nicht im TV anschauen!



Ich erinnere mich an ein Foto von Dir in der IG!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mir egal  klär mich bitte kurz auf marco !!!!



Okay.....

Es ging eigentlich um NIX!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> *mAHLZEIT UND HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!*



Hoppla, wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

TaunausTeufel 
für dich fahre ich morgen in die Sumpfgegend und fahre da mit Unterhose


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an ein Foto von Dir in der IG!



Ähnlich Micky Krause?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mir egal  klär mich bitte kurz auf marco !!!!


Darf ich?
Also da gibts das Blümchen und das Bienchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähnlich Micky Krause?



ne wo du die OB's deiner Freundin in der Nase hattest


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Setzen, Sechs!  Erst alles nachlesen, Matze.....



Hey Marco, neues Beuteschema?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> TaunausTeufel
> für dich fahre ich morgen in die Sumpfgegend und fahre da mit Unterhose



F**K, wie förmlich!  Taunusteufel.....tzzz
Ok, Junior97.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ne wo du die OB's deiner Freundin in der Nase hattest



Es ging um Veikko!


----------



## Junior97 (31. Januar 2013)

bin nur mitem Handy on  
vielleicht sollte ich auch so ne Signatur wie Sascha haben ?
Wo ist der eigentlich ?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So wie die drauf sind verlegen Sir es auf 24.12.!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Da musst Du dann wenigstens nicht arbeiten!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Hört auf mit Micky Krause!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mir egal  klär mich bitte kurz auf marco !!!!



Also waren dann erst einmal die Bienen und die Blüten...

Edit

Dennis war da schneller!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

@M.Uschi      
Der klingt sich gerade bei dir ins Netz ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay.....
> 
> Es ging eigentlich um NIX!



Wie eigentlich fast immer!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also waren dann erst einmal die Bienen und die Blüten...


Guck mal Post 20077...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hört auf mit Micky Krause!!



Okay...


----------



## unocz (31. Januar 2013)

<------- wird wohl unwissend sterben, weil zu faul alles zu lesen


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2013)

Ihr bekloppten da sitzt man auffer Rolle und verpasst 100 Beiträge naja nen Bisam
Fahr ich noch...


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

AAARRGH Marco!!

Das gibt Rache mein süsser!!

Wollte ja mein Licht einschalten für Dich...jetzt bleibts aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Guck mal Post 20077...



Hab ich ja bereits editiert!


(Liegt daran das hier jemand zwischendurch Zeit für sich eingefordert hat und ich anschließend nicht hinterherkam.)


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ihr bekloppten da sitzt man auffer Rolle und verpasst 100 Beiträge naja nen Bisam
> Fahr ich noch...



Du bist halt zu lahm!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab ich ja bereits editiert!
> 
> 
> (Liegt daran das hier jemand zwischendurch Zeit für sich eingefordert hat und ich anschließend nicht hinterherkam.)



Kein Problem Jens, so meinte ich das nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> AAARRGH Marco!!
> 
> Das gibt Rache mein süsser!!
> 
> Wollte ja mein Licht einschalten für Dich...jetzt bleibts aus...



Wäre vielleicht besser wenn Dir mal ein Licht aufgeht!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Kein Problem Jens, so meinte ich das nicht...



Nee, an den Bienchen und Blümchen lag das jetzt nicht!


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2013)

Ey seid ihr noch ganz fit ? Habe ich in diesen über 100 Beiträgen was verpasst?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Du Sack, bist klar im Vorteil, meine Frau fordert Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Ob ich die Rolle i.d. Dusche aufbauen kann.... 

Naja, heute nochmal ohne Rolle. Bin duschen und dann raus...


VG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Du Sack, bist klar im Vorteil, *meine Frau fordert Aufmerksamkeit...*



Selbst Schuld!


----------



## unocz (31. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ey seid ihr noch ganz fit ? Habe ich in diesen über 100 Beiträgen was verpasst?




hab ich mich auch gefragt, sieht aber nicht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ey seid ihr noch ganz fit ? Habe ich in diesen über 100 Beiträgen was verpasst?



Das ihr in Schleswig-Holstein etwas langsamer seid als im Rest der Republik war mir ja bekannt. Aber noch langsamer als die Schweizer!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Du Sack, bist klar im Vorteil, meine Frau fordert Aufmerksamkeit...



Alte Drohne!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ob ich die Rolle i.d. Dusche aufbauen kann....
> 
> Naja, heute nochmal ohne Rolle. Bin duschen und dann raus...
> 
> ...



Rolle darfst Du auch im Winterpokal eintragen!


----------



## cpprelude (31. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> hab ich mich auch gefragt, sieht aber nicht so aus


 

 Das bringt ja noch nicht mal Spaß stichprobenartig alle par Beiträge zu lesen .


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Davon verstehst Du nichts!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alte Drohne!


Hey Jens raus aus RR-News....


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Da warst Du also auch gerade.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Nur um zu schauen ob Du dort bist...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Gleicher Nick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gleicher Nick?


Ne ne, ich surfe anonym...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Aha!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Shit, noch ein minuspunkt beim Marco...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Wegen dem fehlenden Lämpchen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Rolle darfst Du auch im Winterpokal eintragen!




Ne, da bin ich zu weit zurück....  




So, jetzt dufte ich schon frischer.....


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, da bin ich zu weit zurück....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und? Für das Team geht's aber gleich wieder ein paar Positionen nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wegen dem fehlenden Lämpchen?


Genau.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Mensch, sogar im RR-news hat man keine Ruhe....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja und? Für das Team geht's aber gleich wieder ein paar Positionen nach oben.



Egoist!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Und vor allen Dingen nur!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch, sogar im RR-news hat man keine Ruhe....


Der war mies...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Ach Dennis, der weiß ja nicht einmal mehr wie Rennradfahren geht!


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Danke Jens...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

....für jeden nur ein Kreuz!!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Gern geschehen.

P.S. Ich habe Heute übrigens 2 Wochen früher als geplant den Stand vom August erreicht!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ....für jeden nur ein Kreuz!!!



Da hat der Hesse jetzt aber mal was gelernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe Heute übrigens 2 Wochen früher als geplant den Stand vom August erreicht!



Den EinStand im Altersheim..... !?  

(Fies, aber gut!   Du weißt wo´s herkommt...   )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da hat der Hesse jetzt aber mal was gelernt!



Das schreib ich jetzt bis zur völligsten Erblindung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Veeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkoooooooooooooooooooooooooo ?????????


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe Heute übrigens 2 Wochen früher als geplant den Stand vom August erreicht!


Das heisst in Zahlen?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Den EinStand im Altersheim..... !?
> 
> (Fies, aber gut!   Du weißt wo´s herkommt...   )



Fast! 

Bedenke das Deine Liebste älter ist als ich.

Ansonsten habe ich heute auch mit dem Umbau des SL-9 begonnen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Fast!
> 
> Bedenke das Deine Liebste älter ist als ich.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich heute auch mit dem Umbau des SL-9 begonnen!



  .........  

 SL-9?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> das heisst in zahlen?



95!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das schreib ich jetzt bis zur völligsten Erblindung!



Also ist schon fast Schluss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> .........
> 
> SL-9?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 95!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Eben kurz gelüftet wegen dem Duschen.....wow, milde Luft draußen! .... 

Freue mich schon wieder auf meine Sommerräder am Auto!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


>



Was passiert damit?
Und warum hat das so kleine Räder??


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eben kurz gelüftet wegen dem Duschen.....wow, milde Luft draußen! ....
> 
> Freue mich schon wieder auf meine Sommerräder am Auto!



Hier ist Sturm!

Es kommt dieser Rahmen hinein weil der Univega mir zu groß ist:

http://bikemarket.de/catalog/images/RockyMountain/2011/bilder/element_70_msl.jpg

Und ich fahre ab und an auch mal gerne ein kompaktes 26er Bike!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier ist Sturm!
> 
> Es kommt dieser Rahmen hinein weil der Univega mir zu groß ist:
> 
> ...



_Nein, ich tue jetzt mal nicht überrascht....nein, nein,nein...._


  Du Sack!        Rahmen schon da????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Sehr geiler Rahmen Jens!!

Warum sollen nun 26er nicht mehr geil sein??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Warum sollen nun 26er nicht mehr geil sein??




Spaß, Dennis!
Hast du noch dein NoSaint?


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

Na dann bin ich ja echt beruhigt!
Ja klar.


----------



## sellyoursoul (31. Januar 2013)

ich verzieh mich...GN8


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Nein, ich tue jetzt mal nicht überrascht....nein, nein,nein...._
> 
> 
> Du Sack!        Rahmen schon da????



Das Komplettbike steht beim befreundeten Bikehaendler bereits seit 1 1/2 Jahren rum und es findet sich kein Käufer. Ich übernehme jetzt den Rahmen und die Parts nutzt er anderweitig!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich...GN8



Ich auch, N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Nacht Dennis 


Bin noch 15min hier. Haue mir noch Heilerde auf die Hand...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

wo ich jetzt die XTR-Kurbel im Univega sehe, sind bei euch auch immer die Blätter so schnell fertig?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Nacht Jens..


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Mist, wieder den letzten Schuß nicht gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Januar 2013)

jens das rm wird geil bilder bitte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mist, wieder den letzten Schuß nicht gehört



Jetzt muss ich dich nochmal kurz nach deinem Namen fragen.....  Sorry!  Peinlich...

War das nicht auch Jens?

VG
Marco



---------------------------------


Moin Maik!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> jens das rm wird geil bilder bitte



Und vor allem noch 9-Fach!

Und jetzt bin ich wirklich weg!


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich dich nochmal kurz nach deinem Namen fragen.....  Sorry!  Peinlich...
> 
> War das nicht auch Jens?
> 
> ...



genau, Jens III (wurde ich hier getauft)
ich sach doch --- hier muß eine Ahnentafel her


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt mal wieder bewiesen dass ihr ne ziemliche Macke habt. Weiter so und auf das nächste Jahr.

XTR-Kurbel: guck mal auf die Uhr. Bitte an die Geschäftszeiten halten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> genau, Jens III (wurde ich hier getauft)
> ich sach doch --- hier muß eine Ahnentafel her



  So langsam "Ja"....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ihr habt mal wieder bewiesen dass ihr ne ziemliche Macke habt. Weiter so und auf das nächste Jahr.



Wir???   Neeeeeeeeeee



InoX schrieb:


> XTR-Kurbel: guck mal auf die Uhr. Bitte an die Geschäftszeiten halten.



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Zitat:
Zitat von InoX  
XTR-Kurbel: guck mal auf die Uhr. Bitte an die Geschäftszeiten halten. 
 er meint, ab 20h keine tech. Fragen.


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

Du ließt auch nur was du willst.
Jens der Dritte hatte eine Frage zur Kurbel gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von InoX
> XTR-Kurbel: guck mal auf die Uhr. Bitte an die Geschäftszeiten halten.
> er meint, ab 20h keine tech. Fragen.



Das hatte ich mal so mit eingeführt....   
Aber der Bezug zur Kurbel fehlt mir iwie.. Egal!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Du ließt auch nur was du willst.
> Jens der Dritte hatte eine Frage zur Kurbel gestellt.



Echt? Ups.....     1:0 für dich


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Echt? Ups.....     1:0 für dich



Na endlich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte eigentich nur hören, das ihr auch ein 32er XT-Blatt in der XTR fahrt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Na endlich!



Gewöhn´ dich nicht daran...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Januar 2013)

...macht ihr heute noch die 21000 voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2013)

Gu.Na. ,mir brummt der Schädel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...macht ihr heute noch die 21000 voll?



  .........   



*Nacht, Jens III !!*


Bin auch gleich raus.

VG


----------



## InoX (31. Januar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gewöhn´ dich nicht daran...



Abwarten...

21000 wären toll...
aber ich bin raus.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Januar 2013)

N8 Jungs!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2013)

Nacht! Ich jetzt auch....


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

Schalalaaa...jungs ihr seit die geilzten...und weiter auf ein offenenes ehrliches cooles jahr hier im etwr...

gute nacht und bis morgen...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

schlafmuzzen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Januar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schalalaaa...jungs ihr seit die geilzten...und weiter auf ein offenenes ehrliches cooles jahr hier im etwr...
> 
> gute nacht und bis morgen...


Proust!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2013)

Mooooorgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Moin Bande!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2013)

Moin, Ich geh jetzt mal duschen und fahre dann mal zu Nano-Bike-Parts in den Laden. Mal ein paar Stützen anschauen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2013)

Mor-gähn miteinand' ....


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2013)

Moooin. @ Philippp viel SpaßHab da schonmal bestellt würde auch gerne mal da vorbei schauen...is aber zu weit wech...


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2013)

ist doch Berlin, ich fahr da ganz entspannt mit der S-Bahn hin und nehm mir ein buch für die Fahrt mit. Spart außerdem Versandkosten und man kann mal alles aus der Nähe betrachten und angrabbeln.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Ihr Bekloppten 

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Du sagst es

Malzeit (in 1 1/2 h)


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

8 Seiten an einem Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 8 Seiten an einem Abend...


 
8*40=320 das sind 265 über Durchschnitt.--Frühlingserwachen?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Vorallendingen an einem Donnerstagabend


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Wo wir gerade so unter uns sind, fahren hier alle irgendwelche Rennen?
Bei einigen habe ich das ja schon mitbekommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Hm ich wüsste keinen der keine Rennen fährt


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

Moin  
wie stellt man Videos ein ? und zwar so das die nicht jeder sieht ?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hm ich wüsste keinen der keine Rennen fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin
> wie stellt man Videos ein ? und zwar so das die nicht jeder sieht ?


 
wieso, ist wohl nur für Erwachsene?


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

nein muss nicht jeder sehen wie ich halbnackt Fahrrad fahre


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Sowas verkraften wir schon


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr Bekloppten
> 
> Moin!



Moin Männer!
Bin krank. 
Marcel, gestern war echt bekloppt und es war sicherlich ne (vorerst) einmalige Aktion da wir zum Jubiläum die Schallmauer durchbrechen wollten, was uns auch mehr als nur gelungen ist. 
Aber dass war echt schon wie richtige Arbeit!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> Bin krank.
> Marcel, gestern war echt bekloppt und es war sicherlich ne (vorerst) einmalige Aktion da wir zum Jubiläum die Schallmauer durchbrechen wollten, was uns auch mehr als nur gelungen ist.
> Aber dass war echt schon wie richtige Arbeit!


 

Gute Besserung
Ich habe gehört das ein heißes Bier und mehrere warme Decken helfen sollen.( Pferdekur)


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

So Taunus Teufel !!
Video ist gemacht !
rückt mal die E-mail Adressen raus


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2013)

War erfolgreich bei Nano.

Habe eine Force Flow Stütze gekauft. Wirkt echt gut gemacht und der Preis ist auch top.
Das Gewicht beträgt 140g bei 27,2mm x 350mm. Der Preis ist locker unter ner KCNC.
Muss nur noch halten.







erstmal fahrfertig.






und weil beim letzten Mal jemand unseren Hof so gut fand:


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Das Bike sieht gut aus
Die Kette erscheint mir noch zu lang und bei der Stütze dürfen die Klemmschrauben nicht zu straff angezogen sein.


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2013)

Die Kette passt. Die ist vorn auf der Mitte und hinten auf dem kleinsten. Nicht ganz nett aber geht, sieht nur etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Nicht ganz nett aber geht, sieht nur etwas komisch aus.


 
Den Satz verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2013)

Philipp, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!!!!
Du hast es halt drauf!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich nicht.



So zu fahren ist nicht nett für die Kette aber man kann es trotzdem fahren. So meinte ich das.

Danke


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2013)

Hui, sieht ziemlich gut aus, muss ich sagen. Wenn da noch ein leichter LRS und eine leichte Gabel drin sind...

Meine Kette ist ein wenig kurz geworden, glaube ich. Auf das größte Ritzel will sie nicht so ganz. Obwohl die die Kette so gekürzt habe, dass die Schaltrollen auf dem kleinsten Ritzel senkrecht untereinander stehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hui, sieht ziemlich gut aus, muss ich sagen. Wenn da noch ein leichter LRS und eine leichte Gabel drin sind...
> 
> Meine Kette ist ein wenig kurz geworden, glaube ich. Auf das größte Ritzel will sie nicht so ganz. Obwohl die die Kette so gekürzt habe, dass die Schaltrollen auf dem kleinsten Ritzel senkrecht untereinander stehen.


 
kein Wunder, bei 50 Zähnen


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2013)

Bitte was? Das KB hat 38 und das größte Ritzel 32 Zähne. Wahnsinnig groß, muss man schon so sagen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte was? Das KB hat 38 und das größte Ritzel 32 Zähne. Wahnsinnig groß, muss man schon so sagen.


 
Ich weiß doch


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte was? Das KB hat 38 und das größte Ritzel 32 Zähne. Wahnsinnig groß, muss man schon so sagen.


 

Kontrolliere, ob das obere Röllchen genug Abstand zum großen Ritzel hat, (2-3mm),wenn ja, dann 4 Glieder wieder rein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, hat es (meines Erachtens) - 1 1/2 Glieder, also so, wie ich es gewohnt bin.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Das Fusion ist schon gut geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Hi Phillip,

das Bike hat was!

Ansonsten Heute schön 2 Stunden in den Harburger Bergen biken gewesen. Sauschwerer Boden und in den letzten 20 Minuten noch voll den nassen Arsch bekommen. GOOOIIIIL!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> das Bike hat was!
> 
> ...




Naja den nassen Rücken hattest du aber nicht so wie ich


----------



## unocz (1. Februar 2013)

naaabend, 
wochenende und verspätete weihnachtsfeier heute abend ............... juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend,
> wochenende und verspätete weihnachtsfeier heute abend ............... juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Lol

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Naja den nassen Rücken hattest du aber nicht so wie ich



Deine Vorlieben teilt ja glücklicherweise niemand hier!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend,
> wochenende und verspätete weihnachtsfeier heute abend ............... juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deine Vorlieben teilt ja glücklicherweise niemand hier!



Tzz ich kann auch nichts dafür das ich die 2000 erwischt habe seit ehrlich ihr wolltet auch die 2000 sein


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Tzz ich kann auch nichts dafür das ich die 2000 erwischt habe seit ehrlich ihr wolltet auch die 2000 sein



Pffff...2000, die sind ja auch bald ein Jahr alt!


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

Na dann muss der nächste halbnackt fahren


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie nach den Anstrengungen von gestern alle am pennen hier?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Ich geh gleich pennen. Morgen Cross-Duathlon


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Dabei warst Du gestern sogar sehr zurückhaltend!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ja auch mit den Kollegen Zombieland geguckt (von der neuen Couch aus) und nen halben Kasten geknackt. 
Dann haben wir uns noch den halben "Lieblingsautos-Fred" und kurz bei den Pics of nice Girls reingezogen. 
Das ging dann noch bis 2 Uhr - dann haben wir festgestellt, dass schon Freitag ist und wir gleich zur Uni müssen


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch mit den Kollegen Zombieland geguckt (von der neuen Couch aus) und nen halben Kasten geknackt.
> Dann haben wir uns noch den halben "Lieblingsautos-Fred" und kurz bei den Pics of nice Girls reingezogen.
> Das ging dann noch bis 2 Uhr - dann haben wir festgestellt, dass schon Freitag ist und wir gleich zur Uni müssen



Also so gegen 13:00 Uhr!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

Nicht ganz


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Also doch erst um 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

10


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 10



also 10.....













Nach zwei Uhr nachmittags!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2013)

So ich bin dann mal pennen. Will ja morgen fit sein 
N8


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

N8 Marcel!


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

N8 und rock das ding morgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2013)

N8

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Moin Sascha!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Tzz ich kann auch nichts dafür das ich die 2000 erwischt habe seit ehrlich ihr wolltet auch die 2000 sein


 sind doch 20000


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> sind doch 20000



irgendwas mit ner 2 und nen par nullen halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> sind doch 20000



Hi Jens,

Danke dafür! Bei mir hat er das ja vorhin nicht geschnallt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Er hatte bestimmt beim Nacktfahren keine Mütze auf


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Er hatte bestimmt beim Nacktfahren keine Mütze auf


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2013)

Autoritätsperson und so. Das wird bei dir nichts als Mod.


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Er hatte bestimmt beim Nacktfahren keine Mütze auf



nein geschockt noch von der Schule


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Autoritätsperson und so. Das wird bei dir nichts als Mod.



Ach so, jetzt wo Du es sagst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Ehrlichgesagt hatte ich auch so ne Ahnung, irgendwie gereitzt oder einfach nicht ausgeschlafen


----------



## Junior97 (1. Februar 2013)

Es gab Zeugnissse ?!  ok war ganz ok aber der neue Stundenplan 
Mittwochs darf ich zur 9. und 10. nochmal in die Schule zum Sport habe aber 7. und 8. Stunde frei


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Müde bin ich allerdings auch, ich werde hier Heute wohl nicht alt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Es gab Zeugnissse ?!  ok war ganz ok aber der neue Stundenplan
> Mittwochs darf ich zur 9. und 10. nochmal in die Schule zum Sport habe aber 7. und 8. Stunde frei


 
Die kennen halt ihre Pappenheimer, 1,5h Zeit zum Kräfte sammeln


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Ich bin weg, N8!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2013)

ich mach mal das Licht aus, N8.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Viel Erfolg Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Viel Erfolg Marcel!



Moin!

Und Danke 

Ich muss erst gegen 11 - halb 12 los.
Nur 1h Fahrt, die B55 hoch nach Herzebrock bei Rheda.

Leider hat sich dieses Mal niemand gefunden der meine Schuhe in der Wechselzone trocken hält 
Schaut ja doch nach "schlechtem" Wetter aus. 
Aber beschweren will ich mich nicht. Letztes Jahr war es -15°C und ich bin beim Laufen fast festgefroren


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Und Danke
> 
> ...


 
Moin Leute,
Viel Erfolg  und verlauf dich nicht , Marcel


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Letztes Mal hab ich mich beim Warmfahren verfahren 
(trotz Flatterband)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

mein Junge war mal bei einen Bundesliegalauf CC plötzlich Erster ,
er hatte auch die falsche Spur genommen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Sowas passiert?! 
Wenn nicht alles perfekt abgeflattert ist...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

mit welchen Schuhen läufst du bei so einem Wetter?
Ich hab mir von Salomon die Speedcross gekauft, sind sehr leicht und haben eine super Sohle mit Gripp und Kontrolle.(ca. 3oog)


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich gucke nicht auf meine Laufschuhe. 
Da interessiere ich mich auch nicht für. Sind irgendwelche Pumas, die ich von meinem Vater gemopst habe.
Vorher hab ich meine Adidas Hallenschuhe missbraucht.

Beim Laufen kommts mir irgendwie doch mehr auf die eigene Physis an


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Gott sei Dank Schneeregen und kalt! 
Produziere mittlerweile mehr Rotz als Sat1!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Produziere mittlerweile mehr Rotz als Sat1!





Moin Veikko 


Für mich gehts gleich los


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

Veikko, so lange es noch nicht auf RTL2-Niveau ist, musst du nicht besorgt sein 

Ich werde mich wohl nachher mal aufs Rad zwingen. Ab Mittag soll es nicht mehr (schnee)regnen, immerhin.
Direkt mal den neuen Hobel komplett einsauen. Und das F700 muss ich auch noch sauber machen und einmotten.


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

Viel Erfolg Marcel - mach sie fertig!!!! 

Christian - das arme F700!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2013)

haut rein jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Christian - das arme F700!



Das wartet doch nur in Ruhe, bis die Zeit reif ist für ein Drittrad. Dazu brauche ich zwar erst einmal ein Zweitrad, aber dann kommt das F700 furios zurück


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2013)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

Moin!!

Erste Pics vom LowBudget-Stahlschwein.  
Warte noch auf die letzten Teile. Der LRS ist vom anderen Bike geliehen, darf aber bei trockenem Wetter bestimmt auch mal für schnellere Touren erneut ins Inbred.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur alte Teile verbauen, aber der Markt hat mir das ein oder andere Schnäppchen zugespült, da konnte ich nicht NEIN sagen...   

Mal wieder ein Bike bei mir mit aufrechtem Vorbau, Sattelschnellspanner  und Riser. Soll mit dem schweren LRS eher für verblockte Trails sein.
Ggf. kommt noch eine Cromoto-Fork rein...., der vertraue ich einStück weit mehr.
Hoffe es gefällt soweit..


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

Gleich geht's auf die erhoffte doppelte Jungfernfahrt 

Vielleicht wird sie sogar dreifach...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2013)

Schick! Ich geh jetzt auch gleich für 2,5/h in den regen,... Aber ich hab ja Schutzbleche am crosser 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2013)

Moin... 

ich war heute auch schon fleißig und werde mir gleich einen entspannten Fußball-Nachmittag gönnen.

Marco:

Das Inbred gefällt mir richtig gut, tolle Farbe Ich würde aber noch einen Sattel montieren

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2013)

Moin 

ui das On one is abba schick geworden

War auch schon fleißig im Fitnessstudio später gibbet dann intervalle auffer Rolle...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2013)

moin,

ja das Inbred ist schon nich schlecht...
das schlechte Wetter kommt nun auch zu uns naja im Studio war ich ja schon...

den anderen viel Spaß draußen


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja das Inbred ist schon nich schlecht...
> das schlechte Wetter kommt nun auch zu uns naja *im Studio war ich ja schon*...
> ...



Wann ist die Single auf dem Markt, Maik?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2013)

hmm, war nur plaudern also bein sport


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Gott sei Dank Schneeregen und kalt!
> Produziere mittlerweile mehr Rotz als Sat1!



Sonnenschein und 5 Grad, ich fahr gleich los!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> ich war heute auch schon fleißig und werde mir gleich einen entspannten Fußball-Nachmittag gönnen.
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

Viel Spass beim Fussballgucken und viel Erfolg dem HSV! (dem FC Bayern aber auch).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, war nur plaudern also bein sport



Äh, ein Hörbuch!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

Oder Sprechgesang!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN1IwPciKbw"]TÃ¼rkisch fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger rap - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> Viel Spass beim Fussballgucken und viel Erfolg dem HSV! (dem FC Bayern aber auch).
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

das werden 2 schwere Spiele bin aber optimistisch..

Viel Spaß auf dem Bike, hoffentlich ist der Akku voll aufgeladen

Ahoi


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> das werden 2 schwere Spiele bin aber optimistisch..
> 
> ...






Moin Marcus!

Wieso zwei Spiele? Du bist doch nicht auch noch Bayern Fan?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2013)

neuer vorbau + kurbel 



mahlzeit !


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

ohjeh. 
bilanz des trainings heute:
1x kettenschloss aufgegangen, 1x gestürzt und dann WIEDER das kettenschloss, diesmal aber nicht reparierbar und natürlich nix dabei um die kette zu nieten.
wie immer passiert sowas natürlich 20km von zu hause weg..  
aber wenigstens konnte mich jmd abholen kommen 

heute nachmittag/abend cyclocross WM auf youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCloqTh1nPpW13LCntQglS-Q 


das simplon ist einfach mega geil


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Wieso zwei Spiele? Du bist doch nicht auch noch Bayern Fan?!



Mion Veikko

Erst kommt der HSV, dann kommt lange nichts und dann kommen die Bayern Dortmund und Pauli mag ich gar nicht.

Braunschweig hat auch schon wieder gewonnen

Das Simplon ist richtig cool!


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ohjeh.
> bilanz des trainings heute:
> 1x kettenschloss aufgegangen, 1x gestürzt und dann WIEDER das kettenschloss, diesmal aber nicht reparierbar und natürlich nix dabei um die kette zu nieten.
> wie immer passiert sowas natürlich 20km von zu hause weg..
> ...


Na Super, das hört sich ja nach Spaß an




> neuer vorbau + kurbel
> 
> 
> 
> mahlzeit !



geiles Bike! Wie ist der Vorbau on der Steifigkeit her so? Könnte da auch echt schwach werden bei dem gewicht...


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

Da  muss ich jetzt direkt mal schauen ob du eigentlich (noch) in meiner Freundesliste bist Marcus!


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2013)

Danke.

Bezüglich der steifigkeit kann ich noch nichts berichten


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2013)

unocz: die schwarz-graue 2fach X.0 haut's raus 

Die 3fach XT an diesem super schönen Razorblade war meines Erachtens immer fehl am Platze...

Jetzt passt das


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

So, Philipp und ich haben die beiden Räder heute mal ordentlich dreckig gemacht. Aber der viele Matsch im Wald ist besser als Schnee, da man Wurzeln und Steine viel besser sehen kann.


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2013)

Schon dreckig und feucht entjungfert die Mists***** Hach war das ein Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2013)

Beide Bikes sind cool, doch das CD sticht heraus.
...mit schwarzer Stütze (und vielleicht auch irgendwann schwarzer Kurbel) optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen  

...wer hatte auf der Tour die Nase vorn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

Wir fahren doch nur zum Spaß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2013)

Ach wirklich...

 

...bin ja mal gespannt, was das für ein Spaß wird, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> das werden 2 schwere Spiele bin aber optimistisch..
> 
> ...



Das Pedelec steht derzeit woanders, Heute musste wie gestern in den Habe's bereits das Epic dran glauben!





Und die Bayern haben schon mal gewonnen!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2013)

Hast Du den Baum umgeschubst Jens?!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Nur angelehnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach wirklich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...bin ja mal gespannt, was das für ein Spaß wird, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt...



Willst du das deinem Rad wirklich zumuten? Ich kann ja mal bei einer RTF bescheid geben aber im Wald ist ja Wald.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Willst du das deinem Rad wirklich zumuten? Ich kann ja mal bei einer RTF bescheid geben aber im Wald ist ja Wald.



Hi Phillip,

war es wirklich so schlammig bei Euch auf den Trails? Ich musste bei uns im Wald die Sumpflöcher schon wieder mit der Lupe suchen. Der Sandboden bei uns hat bereits wieder das gesamte Wasser geschluckt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2013)

das Epic wie immer geil


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo Maik!


----------



## InoX (2. Februar 2013)

Insgeamt wars gut fahrbar. Vereinzelt wars recht schlammig aber das waren auch mehr so Löcher. S war zügiger als sonst.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> war es wirklich so schlammig bei Euch auf den Trails? Ich musste bei uns im Wald die Sumpflöcher schon wieder mit der Lupe suchen. Der Sandboden bei uns hat bereits wieder das gesamte Wasser geschluckt.
> 
> ...



Ich antworte mal stellvertretend... Ja, es war ganz schön matschig. Nicht überall, aber es gab so Abschnitte, die sehr schlammig waren und eben immer mal wieder Schlammlöcher. Einmal ist Philipp auch stecken geblieben.
Mit nicht-Kinderrädern wären die Räder bestimmt sauber geblieben, da wir durch den Wald geschwebt wären.

Ach ja, ich kann ja noch ein paar Worte sagen... Nachdem ich die Schaltung erneut eingestellt hatte, war ich überrascht, wie leichtgängig und präzise ein Schaltwerk schalten kann - hatte ich ganz vergessen.
Der Rahmen fährt sich wahnsinnig gut. Ich kann mich täuschen, aber es fährt sich meines Erachtens noch besser als das F700 (obwohl es ja fast derselbe Jahrgang und die gleiche Rahmenhöhe ist).
Wir hatten auch noch eine gute Idee zur Auffälligkeit. Mal schauen, ob ich es mache...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Hi Christian,

ich fahre doch auch noch Kinderräder! Ich baue ja auch gerade wieder eines auf diesen Rahmen um:





Grüße
Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> ich fahre doch auch noch Kinderräder! Ich baue ja auch gerade wieder eines auf diesen Rahmen um:
> 
> ...



Weiß ich doch. War auch eher ein allgemeiner Kommentar.
Mit Specialized, Rocky Mountain und Santa Cruz gehst du ja immer mehr weg von Univega und in Richtung Nordamerika.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> *ich fahre doch auch noch Kinderräder*! Ich baue ja auch gerade wieder eines auf diesen Rahmen um:
> 
> ...



*Moin @ all !*

Ich überlege mein letztes 26er zu verkaufen....   Bin mir aber unsicher, ist ja kein 0815 Massenrahmen von Kettler. 
Habe einen Interessenten, welcher hartnäckig ist.
Bin mir auch "WENN" über den Preis unsicher...

*(Altes Bild. Inzwischen vieles schwarz eloxiert!!)*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2013)

beide Fully's...möchte auch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2013)

Sooo auch wieder da,... Etwas unter 3h mit dem crosser. War doch super Wetter, jetzt muss es nur noch morgen gut sein

Die x0 ist echt ne super tolle Kurbel! Dachte ich mir heute morgen auch wieder, als ich am epic nen lefty nahen Lager Satz getauscht habe...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Ich lebe auch noch!

War saumäßig anstrengend und konnte auf der ersten Laufrunde noch bei den Ersten mitlaufen/hinterher laufen. 
Wechseln ging dann recht gut aber mit dran bleiben war es vorbei. Das Crossrad war wieder die bessere Wahl (gegenüber dem MTB).
Hab aber irgendwie sogar Plätze verloren?!

Beim 2. Mal Laufen ging es dann ohne Probleme. Selbst nach dem Wechsel keine schweren Beine. Auf dem letzten Kilometer zwar noch einen Platz verloren, dafür im Stadion einen vor der Ziellinie "ausgesprintet".

Welchen Rang ich da belegt hab, weiß ich nicht genau. Dürfte so um Platz 10 gewesen sein. Ein Vereinskollege hat ganz schön zugelegt und ist direkt mal Dritter zwischen den ganzen Semi-Pro Triathleten geworden.

Für 4/12/4 hab ich übrigens 1:11h gebraucht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Februar 2013)

Marco, lass dir doch dein Liteville


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch. War auch eher ein allgemeiner Kommentar.
> Mit Specialized, Rocky Mountain und Santa Cruz gehst du ja immer mehr weg von Univega und in Richtung Nordamerika.



Kommt aber nur für Bikegattungen in Frage die es bei Univega nicht (mehr) gibt.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2013)

@marco

Behalten!!!! Du hast mir mal gesagt, dass du dieses Bike nie verkaufen willst...

HSV


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @marco
> 
> Behalten!!!! Du hast mir mal gesagt, dass du dieses Bike nie verkaufen willst...
> 
> HSV



Hi Marcus,

Gleich geht's los! Hast Du Dir das Pils schon aufgemacht?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @_marco_
> 
> Behalten!!!! Du hast mir mal gesagt, dass du dieses Bike nie verkaufen willst...
> 
> HSV



Das hab ich mir beimeinem Toad auch immer gesagt und wo isses jetzt???

Ach ja moin jungs. Immer noch bereitschaft  fürs wochenende. ich glaub ich komm nie mehr heim...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Gleich geht's los! Hast Du Dir das Pils schon aufgemacht?
> 
> ...



Nö, heute gibt es Tee zum Spiel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

_"Ich weiß es nicht, ich weiß es nicht..."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö, heute gibt es Tee zum Spiel



Du glaubst es nicht aber hier steht auch gerade einer auf dem Tisch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich lebe auch noch!
> 
> War saumäßig anstrengend und konnte auf der ersten Laufrunde noch bei den Ersten mitlaufen/hinterher laufen.
> Wechseln ging dann recht gut aber mit dran bleiben war es vorbei. Das Crossrad war wieder die bessere Wahl (gegenüber dem MTB).
> ...


 
Glückwunsch,und das mit geborgten Schuhen, ich brauche fürs Laufen schon ne Stunde


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Jau, hat er gut gemacht der Marcel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jau, hat er gut gemacht der Marcel.



Jup!     Ne Maschine halt !!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Mit Struwwelbärtchen!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Au Backe Marcus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup!     Ne Maschine halt !!







ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit Struwwelbärtchen!



Im Rennen gehört sich das Rennbärtchen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,und das mit geborgten Schuhen, ich brauche fürs Laufen schon ne Stunde



Danke 
Naja, mein Vater hat inzwischen neue Schuhe. Sie sind somit dauerhafte Leihgabe. Wollte eben ein paar Schuhe in Dortmund und eines am Möhnesee haben.

Wobei mir diese leuchtend blauen Salomons vom Kollegen schon gut gefallen haben. Da hat er in der Wechselzone auch Zeit gut gemacht. Er musste nicht schnüren, da er diese "Zippding" hatte 

Laufen liegt mir irgendwie. Das geht aber auch nur so schnell wenn ich wirklich will. Ist eben Wettkampf - da kommen noch so einige Prozent


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Owe HSV...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Wobei mir diese leuchtend blauen Salomons vom Kollegen schon gut gefallen haben. Da hat er in der Wechselzone auch Zeit gut gemacht. Er musste nicht schnüren, da er diese "Zippding" hatte


 
ich habs dir gesagt, das wären mindesten 3 Plätze besser gewesen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Im Rennen gehört sich das Rennbärtchen



Wer rasiert, verliert!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wer rasiert, verliert!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Mit Bart will mich nun wirklich niemand sehen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wer rasiert, verliert!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



DAS kannst du hier doch nicht öffentlich schreiben!!   Vielleicht lesen Frauen mit und dann f....... wir uns in´s eigene Knie!?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> DAS kannst du hier doch nicht öffentlich schreiben!!   Vielleicht lesen Frauen mit und dann f....... wir uns in´s eigene Knie!?



Das Sascha Mitglied bei der FDP ist war mir nicht bekannt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2013)

Dabei geht nur ums Gesicht! 
Stell dir alleine mal sonst die Meute wildsauleggins im startblock vor!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ich habs dir gesagt, das wären mindesten 3 Plätze besser gewesen



Ist notiert fürs nächste Jahr 

So geile Laufschuhe würden mir ja schon "raushängen".
Allein wenn ich überlege wie viel ich so für Radschuhe ausgebe 



			
				nopain-nogain schrieb:
			
		

> Wer rasiert, verliert!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Aber nur fürs Bärtli. Die Beine und der Rest gehören ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2013)

bart muss sein an den rennen. Bin gerade wieder daran meines für die saison 2013 wachsen zu lassen.

Mich stört die rotzbremse nicht beim rennen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Sascha Mitglied bei der FDP ist war mir nicht bekannt!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Ist im Winter  nur lästig wenn der Schnott darin festfriert


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bart muss sein an den rennen. Bin gerade wieder daran meines für die saison 2013 wachsen zu lassen.
> 
> Mich stört die rotzbremse nicht beim rennen...



Bei Dir wird das so auch erwartet!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist notiert fürs nächste Jahr
> 
> So geile Laufschuhe würden mir ja schon "raushängen".
> Allein wenn ich überlege wie viel ich so für Radschuhe ausgebe
> ...



Sieht doch schaizze aus ohne Beine und Pippimann...   

(Eher ein Fall für die Paralympics.)


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Ohne Lümmel gehts zu den Paralympics?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei Dir wird das so auch erwartet!



Mich kennt man ja nur so an den rennen. Da sieht man ja auch immer die gleichen unterwegs.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Na gut, mit der richtigen OP darfst Du in der Frauenwertung starten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na gut, mit der richtigen OP darfst Du in der Frauenwertung starten!





Ab zu _"Endlich schön"_...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Diese Sendung auf RTL II bleibt mir glücklicherweise erspart!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Diese Sendung auf RTL II bleibt mir glücklicherweise erspart!



ICH hätte jetzt nicht gewusst wo die Sendung läuft.....


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Läuft ja als Trailer bei den Kochprofis. Da schaue ich dann auch mal gerne hin was für Deppen sich in der Gastronomie selbstständig machen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Läuft ja als Trailer bei den Kochprofis. Da schaue ich dann auch mal gerne hin was für Deppen sich in der Gastronomie selbstständig machen.



Jetzt hast du aber die Kurve geschnitten....


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ICH hätte jetzt nicht gewusst wo die Sendung läuft.....


 
Hast du ja auch nicht nötig , son Teufel hat doch was.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

..Diddi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Jetzt noch schnell in die Sauna hüppen und dann CX-WM!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2013)

Wo schaust?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Februar 2013)

Ich kümmer mich mal um meinen jungen...jungs bis bald. Nächste woche wirds mal wieder böse für mich...tour des suisse...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo schaust?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Youtube 
Englischer Kommentar und besseres Bild als bei sports-livez


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2013)

Nabend leute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

Hi Philipp!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo Philipp!

Hab ich grad richtig gehört, dass der Fontana ganz vorn mitfährt?


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2013)

Verdammte Axt.... So ein schei$ Spiel! 

Nüchtern betrachtet wäre es besoffen einfacher gewesen!


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Youtube
> Englischer Kommentar und besseres Bild als bei sports-livez



ich komm einfach nicht auf den stream 

muss den blöden belgischen stream schauen 

was macht der fontana denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Ich jetzt auch 

Aber Fontana hat das hohe Tempo nicht lange gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

jetzt kommen die belgier so langsam in fahrt


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

Und jetzt ham se den Mouray


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr ma nen link für mich?


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..Diddi...



Genauso Bekloppt wie Du!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt.... So ein schei$ Spiel!
> 
> Nüchtern betrachtet wäre es besoffen einfacher gewesen!


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-6.php



Danke


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

bitte 

Nov. 2014 ist die Cross EM bei uns (St. Wendel) 
das wird geil!!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bitte
> 
> Nov. 2014 ist die Cross EM bei uns (St. Wendel)
> das wird geil!!



Das wäre doch mal ein Grund ins Saarland zu fahren (unter anderem)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

joa


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein Grund ins Saarland zu fahren (unter anderem)!



einer von abertausend 

schönes rennen von nys!!
vanternout hat am schluss einfach die nerven verloren 

und stark von walsleben!!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2013)

5. oder 6.....


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2013)

Das erste mal, dass ich nen Cyclocrossrennen gesehen hab. Ziemlich interessant, wobei mir irgendwie die Wurzeln fehln^^


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Wurzeln? Hier kannste haben:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

St. Wendel ist geil.  
Da war ich auch mal auf´m Rennen. Irgendwie war das an den Sportanlagen, eine Halle war noch da und das Startbüro über die Strasse....   Wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
Da waren die ersten Bulls 29er am Start mit Karl Platt.

Selbst konnte ich leider nicht starten, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mal wieder erkältet war wie Hund. 
Habe ´nen Kumpel begleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Selbst konnte ich leider nicht starten, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mal wieder erkältet war wie Hund.



Bist ja selber schuld wenn Du Deine Nase in jeden Kothaufen steckst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist ja selber schuld wenn Du Deine Nase in jeden Kothaufen steckst!



Ich glaube ja, du lutschst zu oft Prittstift, Jens!?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Musst Du probieren, legga!


----------



## Junior97 (2. Februar 2013)

Und welche Hunde******** ist nun besser ?  die vom Rottweiler oder vom Dackel ?


----------



## Junior97 (2. Februar 2013)

hier wird ja alles direkt "zensiert"  seit wann denn dass ?


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> hier wird ja alles direkt "zensiert"  seit wann denn dass ?



Deshalb ja auch Kothaufen!


----------



## Junior97 (2. Februar 2013)

is doch kagge


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Siehste, geht doch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Deshalb ja auch Kothaufen!


 
Hat jemand einen Hund, habe ich wieder mal was nicht mitgekriggt
Veikko scheints echt schlecht zu gehen--es ist so ruhig hier--
gute Besserung ,


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Der wird hoffentlich bald wieder auf den Beinen sein.

Ich aber gleich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2013)

Veikko ist on Tour und hat nur das Handy dabei...   


Der Panzer auf RTL ist heute gut!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Veikko ist on Tour und hat nur das Handy dabei...
> 
> 
> Der Panzer auf RTL ist heute gut!!!!



Panzer ist wirklich gut aber ich bin müde!

N8!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2013)

o.k., da mach ich schon mal das Licht aus 
das Zimmer kennt ihr schon


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2013)

gut nacht jungs !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2013)

Moin die Herren!  

Erster! 



EDIT: Bei Jens dem III brennt noch die grüne Lampe...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren!
> 
> Erster!
> 
> ...



Moin!

Das ist eher meine Bude 

Nachtrag zu gestern: Platz 11 für mich und Platz 3 für den äußerst schnellen Vereinskollegen.
Habe mich somit um 13 Plätze gegenüber letztem Jahr verbessert. 

An der 10 Minuten längeren Fahrt ist das Wetter schuld. Es war ja überalle schlammig uns siffig. Letztes Jahr war da alles gefroren!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Moin...

klasse Leistung

Für die Adrenalin-Junkies, krasses Video!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1f7H6xsWB8&list=HL1359874521&feature=mh_lolz"]Das UNGLAUBLICHSTE Video, dass ich jemals gesehen hab !!!!! - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Seeehr geil! Aber das coolste ist das baby zum Schluss 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

das sagt der stolze Papa...

guckt ihr den Super Bowl?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Wann? Muss noch abklären, wann ich meine 3h Schnee regen paddeln heute unter bringe,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Der Kick Off ist doch erst um 0:30... 

Keine Ahnung, wie ich das schaffen soll


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Haben wir auch gerade gesehen,... Kann man den stream in her Wiederholung anschauen? Haette da mal Bock drauf...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Bestimmt... musst mal suchen, evtl auf ran.de


----------



## BENDERR (3. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> St. Wendel ist geil.
> Da war ich auch mal auf´m Rennen. Irgendwie war das an den Sportanlagen, eine Halle war noch da und das Startbüro über die Strasse....   Wenn ich mich nicht irre!?
> Da waren die ersten Bulls 29er am Start mit Karl Platt.
> 
> ...



moin!
das kommt hin so 
war dann wahrscheinlich beim mtb marathon. 
es sei denn, dein Kollege startet beim xc welt cup 

ich freu mich ja auf den superbowl heute Abend/Nacht!
das erste mal seit langem, dass ich da nicht direkt am nächsten morgen auf der matte stehen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren!
> 
> Erster!
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs!

Und der Veikko war noch auf dem Schirm!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> das kommt hin so
> war dann wahrscheinlich beim mtb marathon.
> es sei denn, dein Kollege startet beim xc welt cup
> ...



Ich muss leider um 6 hoch und hoffentlich verbockt Sat1 die Übertragung nicht wieder. Im letzten Jahr war das eine Katastrophe, die Reporter wollten mit ihrem Fachwissen protzen und Werbepausen haben spielentscheidende Szenen "geschluckt". Mal sehen, evtl finde ich einen espn stream..


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Hast Du wenigstens den HSV-Schock überwunden?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du wenigstens den HSV-Schock überwunden?



NEIN!!!!  Bin immer noch traumatisiert


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!  Bin immer noch traumatisiert



Setz Dich eine Runde aufs Bike, das hilft!


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!  Bin immer noch traumatisiert



Morgen.

Ich hab ja das Spiel genau richtig getippt.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Autsch, das haetteste jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht sagen dürfen!


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Autsch, das haetteste jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht sagen dürfen!



Bin halt Realist.

Aber wer hat damit gerechnet, dass Schalke verliert?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Ich nicht, war aber geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Ich hab ja das Spiel genau richtig getippt.



Du *****, *********, ****, **********.....


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du *****, *********, ****, **********.....





So ich bin dann mal für eine Weile weg. 3 Grad und Sonnenschein schreien nach Bikebewegung!


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin halt Realist.
> 
> Aber wer hat damit gerechnet, dass Schalke verliert?





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du *****, *********, ****, **********.....



Ruhig brauner.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal für eine Weile weg. 3 Grad und Sonnenschein schreien nach Bikebewegung!



Komme heute nicht in Schwung... Ich habe so lange ein Motivationsproblem, bis ich ein Zeitproblem habe!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ruhig brauner.




BRAUNER....... ***********, **********, piep, *****, *****, piiiiiiiiiiep, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiep, ***********


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2013)

Moin ihr Frühaufsteher,

******* Wetter hier in Naumburg-- Schnee--Wasser-- Schlamm--
apropo,(*******), ich hab mich gleich selbst zensiert


----------



## Metrum (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Mädels! Geht schon bissel besser. Waren gestern mal unter Leuten. Kneipe mit Kräutertee ist auch sehr elitär!   Und noch paar Biermischgetränke. Jetzt habe ich lustigen Auswurf beim Husten,aber so langsam wirds! Hoffe nur es zieht sich noch bis ich wieder heim bin - weil ich habe kein Bike dabei. Schönen Sonntag euch!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (3. Februar 2013)

sooo, zurück von der runde.. maaan. heute ging garnix.
hab mich gefühlt als wär ich 2 jahre kein mtb mehr gefahren.
aber wenigstens die kette hat heute gehalten und kein sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2013)

sorry marcus aber habe gestern auch frankfurt die daumen gedrückt. da spielt ja nen schweizer auf högstem niveau...

Ist aber schon nen heftiges resultat...

wir haben bei usn seit einigen tagen das grausamste wetter das es gibt. regen regen regen, matsch, schlamm...ein graus.

Heute wieder eine stunde auf der rolle verbracht. Auch nen graus...
Werde ev nächstes wochenende ins tessin gehen mit freundin und das schöne wetter geniessen.

hab die schnauze voll von regen...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ruhig brauner.



Oh, Fettnäpfchen! Braun steht in HH für St.Pauli!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry marcus aber habe gestern auch frankfurt die daumen gedrückt. da spielt ja nen schweizer auf högstem niveau...
> 
> Ist aber schon nen heftiges resultat...
> 
> ...



Sonne war hier nun doch nicht aber wenigstens trocken. Und Schlamm findet man auf den Trails auch nicht. Bin aber letzten Sonntag auch auf der Rolle gewesen!:kotz:


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oh, Fettnäpfchen! Braun steht in HH für St.Pauli!



... und blauer ist auch missverständlich.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ... und blauer ist auch missverständlich.



Das passt dann wieder!


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das passt dann wieder!



Ich weiß aber das war mir zu frech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Ach was, hätteste ja nur auf den HSV schieben können.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2013)

um zu bestätigen das es heute schwer auf der Runde war; ich dachte erst das ich mir das falsche Rad geschnappt habe (Tandem aber solo) aber es war nur die 2cm augetauter Boden auf der Strecke


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Hier ist glücklicherweise alles bereits seit Montag abgetaut und die Trails sind inzwischen in fast perfektem Zustand!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Sooo nach 1:45h mit dem SS crosser kraft mit rad fahren bin ich gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem riesen sch*** Wetter heim gekommen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Hier waren die Wege auch gut fahrbar, aber irgendwie hatte ich nur Gegenwind und der ist bei meinem cw-Wert nicht angenehm 

Ich habe mein Ziel (105kg) leider nicht geschafft, am Ende des Monats ging bei mir irgendwie nichts und ich bin bei 107,3 gelandet.

Neuer Monat, neues Ziel... 104KG


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier waren die Wege auch gut fahrbar, aber irgendwie hatte ich nur Gegenwind und der ist bei meinem cw-Wert nicht angenehm
> 
> Ich habe mein Ziel (105kg) leider nicht geschafft, am Ende des Monats ging bei mir irgendwie nichts und ich bin bei 107,3 gelandet.
> 
> Neuer Monat, neues Ziel... 104KG



Ich stehe dir mental bei 
Das packst du 
(wenn ich nur irgendwie zunehmen könnte )

Bin auch wieder von der 3h Ausfahrt zurück. Den Junior hab ich auch noch getroffen und jetzt gehts mir prima.

Seit dem ich die Räder sauber gemacht hab, ist auch hier Shitwetter.

Wann ist das so mit dem Superbowl?
Letztes Jahr hab ich irgendwann aufgehört zu gucken weil ich dann um 5 Uhr aufstehen musste.

Im Moment hab ich ja 2 Monate vorlesungsfreie Zeit.
Da komme ich wohl mehr aufs Rad (Form ist nach gestern wohl schon ganz passend für die Jahreszeit), aber lernen muss ich ab sofort VIEL!


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Dank Dir, ich hätte bestimmt ein paar Tipps für dich....

Kick Off ist um 0:30


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier waren die Wege auch gut fahrbar, aber irgendwie hatte ich nur Gegenwind und der ist bei meinem cw-Wert nicht angenehm
> 
> Ich habe mein Ziel (105kg) leider nicht geschafft, am Ende des Monats ging bei mir irgendwie nichts und ich bin bei 107,3 gelandet.
> 
> Neuer Monat, neues Ziel... 104KG



Hi Marcus,

bei mir sind es zur Zeit gut 95 Kg und das Ziel ist bis Ende Februar auf 93 Kg zu kommen.

Und Wind hatten wir auch reichlich und jetzt schneits.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dank Dir, ich hätte bestimmt ein paar Tipps für dich....
> 
> Kick Off ist um 0:30



Zum Beispiel?
Weniger Training ist hier keine Möglichkeit, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, als würde die Nahrungszufuhr meinen Trainingsfortschritt begrenzen.


Aber 0:30h unserer Zeit oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens...

95 kg würde mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Was macht eigentlich dein Puls? Der war im letzten Jahr doch so hoch...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?
> Weniger Training ist hier keine Möglichkeit, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, als würde die Nahrungszufuhr meinen Trainingsfortschritt begrenzen.
> 
> 
> Aber 0:30h unserer Zeit oder?



Da gibt's schon ein paar Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich esse eigentlich fast den ganzen Tag. 
Deshalb find ich auch die Winterbike-Trophy so klasse. Da gibts alle paar Kilometer was zu essen. Brote, Waffeln, Kekse, Gummibärchen und natürlich Tee/Brühe 

Also Abends mit meinem Mitbewohner sind so 3 Tassen Reis + Fleisch + Gemüse eigentlich Standard. 
Oder eben fast 2 Pakete Nudeln + Soße. Fällt dann auch kaum auf, wenn jemand zu Besuch ist. Essen ja alle im Vergleich kaum was


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?
> Weniger Training ist hier keine Möglichkeit, ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, als würde die Nahrungszufuhr meinen Trainingsfortschritt begrenzen.
> 
> 
> Aber 0:30h unserer Zeit oder?



Isst Du regelmäßig? Falls nicht, alle 2 Std einen Wecker stellen und etwas Essen. Hat bei einem Kollegen geholfen, der hat immer diese Fitnessriegel in der Tasche gehabt...

Ich werde das Spiel 100% verschlafen. In meinem Alter bin ich froh, wenn ich den Tatort schaffe


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja, ich esse eigentlich fast den ganzen Tag.
> Deshalb find ich auch die Winterbike-Trophy so klasse. Da gibts alle paar Kilometer was zu essen. Brote, Waffeln, Kekse, Gummibärchen und natürlich Tee/Brühe
> 
> Also Abends mit meinem Mitbewohner sind so 3 Tassen Reis + Fleisch + Gemüse eigentlich Standard.
> Oder eben fast 2 Pakete Nudeln + Soße. Fällt dann auch kaum auf, wenn jemand zu Besuch ist. Essen ja alle im Vergleich kaum was


 
Ist ja nicht sehr ökonomisch, dein Verbrennungssystem


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Huhu Leute,

kleines Statusupdate meines Kellys. Die Laufräder sind da. Als nächstes folgt die XT M-780 Gruppe.







lg René

PS: Wahrscheinlich kommen die Aufkleber von den Felgen ab, aber ich warte damit noch bis es fertig ist.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Isst Du regelmäßig? Falls nicht, alle 2 Std einen Wecker stellen und etwas Essen. Hat bei einem Kollegen geholfen, der hat immer diese Fitnessriegel in der Tasche gehabt...
> 
> Ich werde das Spiel 100% verschlafen. In meinem Alter bin ich froh, wenn ich den Tatort schaffe



Ach du schxxxx, geht mir das in 6 Monaten genauso?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Isst Du regelmäßig? Falls nicht, alle 2 Std einen Wecker stellen und etwas Essen. Hat bei einem Kollegen geholfen, der hat immer diese Fitnessriegel in der Tasche gehabt...
> 
> Ich werde das Spiel 100% verschlafen. In meinem Alter bin ich froh, wenn ich den Tatort schaffe



Normalerweise immer "morgens - mittags - abends" ordentlich.
Zwischendurch wenn ich zuhause bin Süßkram und wenn ich in der Bude bin, eher mal ein Brot oder Müsli.



			
				Comfortbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht sehr ökonomisch, dein Verbrennungssystem



Scheint nicht so 
Ob es mich wirklich langsamer macht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
Aber ich hab am Abend vor dem Rennen gerne gut gegessen und dann auch gut gefrühstückt.


@_ René_

Sieht schon ganz ordentlich aus. Felgendecals stören jetzt noch nicht, würd ich aber wie du schon sagst am Ende gucken


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> kleines Statusupdate meines Kellys. Die Laufräder sind da. Als nächstes folgt die XT M-780 Gruppe.
> 
> ...



Schönes Schlafzimmer!

Hallo Rene!


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo du 
Danke, ist mein WG-Zimmer. Also auch Wohnzimmer und Arbeitszimmer in einem 

lg René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Kenn ich  da ist effektive Platznutzung angesagt!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2013)

habe mir gerade noch ne hübsche race face next 3x9 gegönnt für mein rocky...

Damit wirds dann noch bischen leichter...


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Passt schon. Hab ein bisschen über 20qm. Da ist noch Platz für Fahrradwerkstatt, Minibar und Fitnessraum


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Wir schaffen den superbowl au ne live schaffen. Daber wohl morgen aben replay 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Ich schaff das!
Dann kann ich endlich gut schlafen. 

Hatte ja nur gestern Wettkampf und heute 3h Stunden aufm Rad gewesen


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Huhu,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu der XT-Gruppe, bezüglich der Kassette und des Umwerfers. 

Beim Umwerfer gibt es ja vier verschiedene Typen: Direct Mount, E-Type, Top Swing und Down Swing.
Direct Mount und E-Type kann ich bereits ausschließen, aber was für Unterschiede gibt es bei Top/Down Swing?

Für die Kassette gibt es folgende Abstufungen: 11-32, 11-34 oder 11-36 Zähne. 
Welche würdet ihr Empfehlen? Wie gesagt, ich lebe in Berlin. Hier ist vieles sehr flach und Rennen fahre ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was du sonst fahren willst 2fach oder 3fach?

Umwerfertypen:





Gucken was der Rahmenhersteller angibt und gut


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

3-fach möchte ich fahren.

Also das hier ist das Rad von der Stange mit dem Rahmen. Es sieht mir nach einem Down-Swing aus. Aber warum kein Top-Swing?

http://kellysbike.com/DE/bikes-2012/mtb/hardtail-26/majestic


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Dann nimm ne rr kassette mit 11-28. Bin ich mit 3fach auch gefahren. Hast du 250g zum preis einer xt und schoen feine uebergaenge. 
Ich bin mit 9fach als die slx 11-28 gefahren, Oder die 12-28 ultegra.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Mh, ich wollte eigentlich einfach die komplette Gruppe beim Händler kaufen. Da wäre 11-32 die Kleinste.


----------



## Metrum (3. Februar 2013)

Oder ne DuraAce, spart nochmal 100g!


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab soeben gelesen, dass bei den neueren Shimano Umwerfen es egal ist ob Down-Swing oder Top-Swing - bezüglich woher der Bowdenzug kommt (also von unten oder oben). Es heißt die Down-Swing wären präziser beim Schalten. Stimmt das alles?


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2013)

Es ist nicht egal, denn teilweise kommen sich die DS mit Den Flahaschrauben in die quäre, nimm den Typ, der Sandartmäßig verbaut is und gut.

Kompatibel mit oben UND unten sind nur die Dualpullausführungen.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Ob es top oder down SWING ist hat nichts mit der Zugführung zu tun.... Das sagt "Pull" aus.

Unterschieden zwischen Top-Swing und Down-Swing:
Bei Down-Swing befindet sich die Befestigungsschelle des Umwerfers oberhalb des Umwerfers. - Beim Top-Swing-Umwerfer ist es entsprechend anders.
Ob Du nun eine Top-Swing oder Down-Swing-Umwerfer nimmst, hängt davon ab, was sich an Deinem Rahmen montieren lässt. Sollten sich beide Umwerfertypen montieren lassen, wäre die Down-Swing-Ausführung besser, da der von der Schaltpräzision besser ist und weniger dreckanfällig ist.


----------



## Renegado (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn nur Dualpullausführungen für oben und unten sind, warum ist dann der Down-Swing standardmäßig an dem Rahmen montiert, obwohl er von oben zieht?!

Nun gut, dann nehme ich den Down-Swing wie er normalerweise auch verbaut wird.
Bei der Kassette nehme ich dann einfach die 11-32. Ein 34/36er benötige ich hier im flachen Berlin wohl eher nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens...
> 
> 95 kg würde mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Was macht eigentlich dein Puls? Der war im letzten Jahr doch so hoch...
> 
> Gruß



Hi Marcus,

das war bei mir doch Vorhofflimmern durch Bluthochdruck in Kombination mit einer vorausgegangenen Magen-/Dramgrippe.

War für mich aber der Anlass einiges in meinem Leben anders zu machen und mein Gewicht zu reduzieren.

Ansonsten ist derzeit soweit alles in Ordnung.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ob es top oder down SWING ist hat nichts mit der Zugführung zu tun.... Das sagt "Pull" aus.
> 
> Unterschieden zwischen Top-Swing und Down-Swing:
> Bei Down-Swing befindet sich die Befestigungsschelle des Umwerfers oberhalb des Umwerfers. - Beim Top-Swing-Umwerfer ist es entsprechend anders.
> Ob Du nun eine Top-Swing oder Down-Swing-Umwerfer nimmst, hängt davon ab, was sich an Deinem Rahmen montieren lässt. Sollten sich beide Umwerfertypen montieren lassen, wäre die Down-Swing-Ausführung besser, da der von der Schaltpräzision besser ist und weniger dreckanfällig ist.



Der Marcus hat hiervon scheinbar die meisste Ahnung. Ist jedenfalls alles korrekt was er hier von sich gibt! 

Die meisten Umwerfer können inzwischen Dual Pull und sind somit sowohl von unten als auch von oben mit dem Zug ansteuerbar.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> kleines Statusupdate meines Kellys. Die Laufräder sind da. Als nächstes folgt die XT M-780 Gruppe.



Ui, gefällt mir schon ziemlich gut. Weiter so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

Christian, suchst du nicht noch 'ne schwarze Thomson Stütze?
Welchen Durchmesser brauchst du? 27,2 oder 31,6?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Marcus hat hiervon scheinbar die meisste Ahnung. Ist jedenfalls alles korrekt was er hier von sich gibt!
> 
> Die meisten Umwerfer können inzwischen Dual Pull und sind somit sowohl von unten als auch von oben mit dem Zug ansteuerbar.




Da ich mit Worten ja nicht so gut bin, habe ich das mal kopiert. Ich hätte es vom Inhalt her aber genauso geschrieben

Cooles Spiel in Leverkusen!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Und ich habe bis auf die letzten 10 Minuten davon nichts mitbekommen. Habe den gestern bei IKEA gekauuften Schrank für meine Madame aufbauen müssen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Christian, suchst du nicht noch 'ne schwarze Thomson Stütze?
> Welchen Durchmesser brauchst du? 27,2 oder 31,6?



Si. 27,2 mm. Hast du was an der Hand?


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich habe bis auf die letzten 10 Minuten davon nichts mitbekommen. Habe den gestern bei IKEA gekauuften Schrank für meine Madame aufbauen müssen.



Lass mich raten, einen Schuhschrank oder ein Billie


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Si. 27,2 mm. Hast du was an der Hand?


Perfetto!

Ich hab nichts mehr in dieser Richtung, aber schau mal hier:

...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

Mmmmmm... Mist, falscher Link.

Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10284558&postcount=59


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, einen Schuhschrank oder ein Billie



Weder noch, die hätten auch nicht so viel Zeit benötigt. Einen schmalen Kleiderschrank für ihre Klamotten die immer offen auf einem Regal lagen. Sieht jetzt wesentlich ordentlicher aus.

Und für mich haben wir noch eine Kommode mit 3 Schubladen für meine Bikeklamotten gekauft. Die hat sie sogar ganz alleine (fast) ohne meine Hilfe aufgebaut.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich muss auch mal wieder zu IKEA, Hot Dog essen und ´ne neue Pfanne brauch ich auch. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit so´ner Keramik Pfanne?


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mmmmmm... Mist, falscher Link.
> 
> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10284558&postcount=59



Das ist der Typ, der letztes Jahr mein Scott Team Issue gekauft hat. Der wohnt in Berlin. Ich schreibe ihn mal an.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal wieder zu IKEA, Hot Dog essen und ´ne neue Pfanne brauch ich auch. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit so´ner Keramik Pfanne?



Ich finde IKEA eigentlich völlig daneben, Hot Dog ist OK aber auch nichts besonderes. Und zu so einer Pfanne kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das ist der Typ, der letztes Jahr mein Scott Team Issue gekauft hat. Der wohnt in Berlin. Ich schreibe ihn mal an.



Cool! Passt doch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2013)

Ach ja: danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja: danke!



Keen Ding 


Ich sehe dein Bike ja auch lieber mit schwarzer Thomson


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2013)

@ rene 

ich hab ne xt 3 fach kurbel + umwerfer zu verkaufen (modell 2012)


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Keen Ding
> 
> 
> Ich sehe dein Bike ja auch lieber mit schwarzer Thomson



Er ist es tatsächlich. Stütze ist für jemand anderes reserviert...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Der hat ja einige nette Sachen dabei


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Er ist es tatsächlich. Stütze ist für jemand anderes reserviert...



Aaach schade...


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

Ja sind die 120â¬ nicht was viel fÃ¼r die Alpine ?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2013)

spar dir das geld für nen kompletten LRS. Ich steh nicht so auf LR-bau...


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

ja ich denke auch das ich den LRS komplett kaufe mit Novatech


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2013)

ausser du wilst dir den lrs slber zusammenbaun...ich hab aber die zeit nicht mir das beizubringen...und wenn man fahlrer macht bei der bestellung der speichen ist das auch ned lustig


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

Sacha kann da ja ein Lied von Singen glaube ich mit den Speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

He! 1x hat mich der spokecalc verarscht
Und so viel Zeit ist es net,... Ich glaub inzwischen brauch ich pro rad noch knapp ne Stunde. Ich finde auch das es echt Spass macht und Sooo kompliziert ist es echt net 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

speichst du mit tensiometer ein ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Klar

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> He! 1x hat mich der spokecalc verarscht
> Und so viel Zeit ist es net,... Ich glaub inzwischen brauch ich pro rad noch knapp ne Stunde. Ich finde auch das es echt Spass macht und Sooo kompliziert ist es echt net
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Eben


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Und hatte ich alles Laufräder regulär gekauft, hatte mich meine Frau wohl verlassen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und hatte ich alles Laufräder regulär gekauft, hatte mich meine Frau wohl verlassen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hab keine Frau, aber mein Konto hätte mich dafür gehasst 

War selbst mit dem Kauf des Zentrierständers 70 günstiger als fertig ausm Laden.
Zumindest wenn man noch berücksichtigt, dass man die XMD 309T gar nicht mit den Novatecs bekommen hätte.


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

okay ich Speiche selber ein  haben ja schliesslich nen halben Zentrierständer  und nen TM-1 haben wir auch eben bestellt


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Und wehe du kreuzt die Speichen über dem Ventilloch. Dann gibts Haue


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

werde euch demnächst mal ein vorderes vorführen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und wehe du kreuzt die Speichen über dem Ventilloch. Dann gibts Haue



Das macht dann beim Pumpen doppelt so viel Spaß.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Richtig 

Irgendjemand, der sich noch bis zum Superbowl hier rumtreibt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab keine Frau, aber mein Konto hätte mich dafür gehasst
> 
> War selbst mit dem Kauf des Zentrierständers 70 günstiger als fertig ausm Laden.
> Zumindest wenn man noch berücksichtigt, dass man die XMD 309T gar nicht mit den Novatecs bekommen hätte.



Und da ich mittlerweile mehr als 10 Sätze gemacht habe ( musste mal nach zaehlen), davon 3mit crest und einen mit alpine hat sich der Spass schon lange gelohnt.
Angefangen hab ich, weil man damals kaum lefty Vorderräder bekommen hat. Und MTB mit disc haben Dynamo gibt au noch net Sooo lange und nicht Sooo die Auswahl,...

Ich finde es macht Spass 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und da ich mittlerweile mehr als 10 Sätze gemacht habe ( musste mal nach zaehlen), davon 3mit crest und einen mit alpine hat sich der Spass schon lange gelohnt.
> Angefangen hab ich, weil man damals kaum lefty Vorderräder bekommen hat. Und MTB mit disc haben Dynamo gibt au noch net Sooo lange und nicht Sooo die Auswahl,...
> 
> Ich finde es macht Spass
> ...



Moin Sascha,

irgendwie ist Dein Satzbau im Gegensatz wohl zum Laufradbau zur Zeit wieder ganz schön anstrengend!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Es lohnt sich auch schon, wenn man viel fährt und gar nicht selbst aufbaut.
Ab und zu muss doch mal ein klein wenig nachzentriert werden.
Oder es killt mal eine Speiche/Nippel. Dafür geb ich mein Laufrad sicher nicht in einen Laden, wenn ich es selbst in 10-15 Minuten selbst gerichtet habe


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn man in der Woche in so 20-30 Fahrradläden rumhängt ist das schon sehr bequem das nicht selber zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Sehr witzig 
Ich hänge nicht den ganzen Tag in Radläden rum


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

Welche zentrierstaender habt ihr denn ich denke auf die dauer ist die starrgabel die ich zum nachzentrieren nehme kagge.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sehr witzig
> Ich hänge nicht den ganzen Tag in Radläden rum



Ich aber schon und somit war das ernst gemeint!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Welche zentrierstaender habt ihr denn ich denke auf die dauer ist die starrgabel die ich zum nachzentrieren nehme kagge.



So ein Standard Ding von Veloman 

@ Jens: Hab ich mir doch gedacht


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Und da ich das dann auch nicht bezahlen muss ist das ganz schön praktisch. Habe aber Freitag mal mit einem besprochen mir das im Februar noch mal für den Notfall beibringen zu lassen.

Holla, es gab Heute ein Update fürs IPad und jetzt sind alle Umlaute (ä,ö,ü) und auch das ß direkt auf der "Tastatur".


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Hab kein Eizeugs. 
Kein Smartphone Vertrag -> bleibt mehr Geld fürs Rad


----------



## Junior97 (3. Februar 2013)

Doch nen smartphone habe ich doch jetzt ist sparen angesagt.
I will list:
-Garmin Edge
-LRS
-neue Reifen
-SID


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Das Gerät hier wird ausschließlich zu Hause per WLAN betrieben und ist manchmal sehr praktisch. Bin aber ja auch kein Student und somit ist mein Budget für solch einen "Spielkram" auch etwas höher.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Doch nen smartphone habe ich doch jetzt ist sparen angesagt.
> I will list:
> -Garmin Edge ist bestellt
> -LRShab ich zur Zeit genug von
> ...




Momentan bin ich nur ein wenig nach einem Stahlrahmen in 29" am Schauen. Das aber ohne Hatz, will nicht wirklich viel Geld dafür in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2013)

Wie geil 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y42w_UntHeE#!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2013)

suuuperbowl


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Jep!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Fertig!
Spannendes Spiel gewesen


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie geil
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y42w_UntHeE#!



Wusste gar nicht dass es Giga noch gibt. Seit es die nicht mehr im Tv gibt ist das für mich irgendwie tot.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Februar 2013)

Moooin!


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2013)

ach ja, Moin!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2013)

Moin! Eben Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht,soll heute Nachmittag fertig sein. Morgen gehts dann wieder heim. Rotz und Husten noch präsent.


----------



## Junior97 (4. Februar 2013)

Moin
Schulfrei.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Februar 2013)

moin

...noch beim Frühstücken


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2013)

Moin!







Metrum schrieb:


> Moin! Eben Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht,soll heute Nachmittag fertig sein. Morgen gehts dann wieder heim. Rotz und Husten noch präsent.



Na hoffentlich kommt nicht noch Rotz und  Wasser dazu, nachdem die Rechnung für die Rep vorliegt!?

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ...noch beim Frühstücken




Ich auch. War aber schon fleißig! Du????    

VG


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Februar 2013)

...bin doch immer fleißig (außerdem muß ich überlegen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kann er das aber nicht mehr auf die Erkältung schieben.


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2013)

Nö Männers ist nix weiter. Nur ein Spurstangenkopf und zwei neue Reifen. Der Rest kommt im März, beim TÜV.


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2013)

Moooin

@ Veikko dein KB sollte heute wohl mit der Post rausgehen, müsste dann morgen da sein


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2013)

Danke Philipp! Geld ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> (außerdem muß ich überlegen)



Das wäre ja das Allerneueste!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Renegado (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo 

Mein Steuersatz (Acros AZ44) ist da. Mal sehen ob ich es heute noch schaffe ihn abzuholen.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Lernen wenn man bis um 5 Uhr wach war, fällt schwierig.

Jetzt erstmal ne Line Kaffee ziehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Lernen wenn man bis um 5 Uhr wach war, fällt schwierig.
> 
> Jetzt erstmal ne Line Kaffee ziehen


 
Was lernste daraus????----Eher ins Bett oder später raus.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Kann ich ja nichts dafür, dass beim Superbowl das Licht ausgeht und das alles eine Stunde länger dauert 

NFL = No Fu**ing Lights


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2013)

Weis jemand ne Seite, wo man den heute nochmal anschauen kann?

Ach ja: another one down! 81kg nur noch 2mehr 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2013)

cool da will ich auch hin .............. aber momentan hänge ich bei der 84 fest :/


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Weis jemand ne Seite, wo man den heute nochmal anschauen kann?
> 
> Ach ja: another one down! 81kg nur noch 2mehr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Echt krass, es gibt wohl keine Möglichkeit das Spiel noch einmal zu sehen....

Die Zwei Kilo sind doch ein Witz, das schaffst Du/ihr (Matze) doch mit links


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn du mit 78kg auf 187cm grosse am limit bist, ist das nicht mehr Sooo einfach 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 78kg auf 187cm grosse am limit bist, ist das nicht mehr Sooo einfach
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, vor allem ist es bestimmt schwierig die Muskulatur zu halten...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Hi Marcus,

ich kann da aus unserer Sicht nur sagen: "Die haben Sorgen!"


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, ich hätte gern 5 Kilo mehr....
Kann machen was ich will, komme nie über meine 73kg bei 1,85.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Also irgendwer müsste über Nacht ein Kilo abgenommen haben. Da ist nämlich (erfreulicherweise) bei mir drauf


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2013)

War meins, gibs zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Nee Dennis, das behalte ich


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2013)

Mhh, dachte ich mir schon...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Ihr bekloppten Vögel ihr!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube wir sollten die Klappe halten, sonst kommen Jens und Marco mit dem Rohrstock  


EDIT: Hab ichs nicht gesagt?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Genau!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2013)

Ich komm gerade auch nicht unter 80kg. Wenns wärmer wird kommt das dann automatisch.

78kg sind ideal bei mir.

Habe noch den ebay lenker bekommen. 110g leicht in 660er breite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ihr bekloppten Vögel ihr!





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sollten die Klappe halten, sonst kommen Jens und Marco mit dem Rohrstock
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hab ichs nicht gesagt?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich komm gerade auch nicht unter 80kg. Wenns wärmer wird kommt das dann automatisch.
> 
> 78kg sind ideal bei mir.
> 
> Habe noch den ebay lenker bekommen. 110g leicht in 660er breite...




Sehr schön - also das mit dem Lenker 
(Ich hab immernoch den leichtesten mit 108g )

Emily Batty hat das gepostet - hätte ich auch gern vor der Haustüre 

http://vimeo.com/58681187#at=0


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Das hast Du Dir doch nicht wegen dem Ding vor der Haustür angeschaut!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. Februar 2013)

Sehr sympathisch!
Schade das es keinen Worlcup mehr in Offenburg gibt..


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hast Du Dir doch nicht wegen dem Ding vor der Haustür angeschaut!



Ich hab nicht umsonst ihre Facebookseite abonniert


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht umsonst ihre Facebookseite abonniert



Sag ich doch!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2013)

darauf hät ich auch mal bock


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

Auf die Emily? 
Klar wer nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auf die Emily?
> Klar wer nicht...


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2013)

u.a. 
in La Bresse war sie leider grade fertig mit warmfahren als wir zum trek stand gekommen sind.. mussten uns dann mit pauline und maya zufriedengeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Das war bestimmt ganz schlimm!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2013)

ja


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich finde die hat voll kurze Beine, mir hat die Willow besser gefallen. 

Prost


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2013)

könnte dran liegen, dass die generell nur so gefühlte 1,20m groß ist!


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2013)

Das is ABBA Kritik auf hohem niwo...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde die hat voll kurze Beine, mir hat die Willow besser gefallen.
> 
> Prost



Die hatte ja auch extra für Dich immer das Trikot sehr weit offen stehen!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> u.a.
> in La Bresse war sie leider grade fertig mit warmfahren als wir zum trek stand gekommen sind.. mussten uns dann mit pauline und maya zufriedengeben



Pauline ist auch klasse


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Schon klar!


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Februar 2013)

moin...cih hab ja schon meine kleine Emily...


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2013)

Moooin Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Renegado (5. Februar 2013)

Moin!

regnet es bei euch auch so beschissen? Muss heut noch zur Uni mit'm Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (5. Februar 2013)

Moin,
was spricht gegen Nähmaschinenöl als Kettenöl ?
eigentlich nix oder ? Ich meine es verharzt schonmal nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2013)

Hier schneit es wie ab! Locker 5cm in der letzten Stunde...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2013)

Hat hier zwar auch hammermäßig geschneit, ist aber zum Glück nicht liegen geblieben 

Grad noch mal auf der Ergebnisliste geschaut vom Cross-Duathlon. 
Kombiniert mit den Staffeln Platz 12 und in der Einzelwertung Platz 7 
Also sogar deutlich besser als letztes Jahr Einzel Platz 24


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Wieder an den großen Tasten! 
Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Eimers mit knapp über 6kg Orangen, welche dann durch die Presse gehen. 
Geht zwar schon bissel besser aber bin immer noch arg schlapp.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo in die Runde! 

Verdammtes Mistwetter hier... 

Veikko, die 6kg willst du aber nicht auf einmal zu dir nehmen?


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

Viel hilft viel Flo! 
Klar geht dass mit einmal durch, also der Saft!


----------



## Junior97 (5. Februar 2013)

Easton EC70 XC Wide 685mm heute angekommen   geiles Teil muss ich sagen !


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2013)

Der ist doch normal 700 breit? Oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf? Geil ist er aber definitiv!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

Ist bestimmt ne Kindergröße, für Jan!


----------



## Junior97 (5. Februar 2013)

Nein es gibt 2Größen ;D mir reichen die 685  der alte war am Ende auch gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2013)

Was der Körper nicht sofort an Vitamin C aufnehmen kann, pfeift ungenutzt durch. Lieber mehrere Portionen über den Tag verteilen, 
damit es helfen kann. Dir eine baldige Genesung!


Mein EA70 hat exakt 685mm. Das sollte mit dem EC also hinkommen. 
Nix mit Kindergröße!


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> *Was der Körper nicht* sofort an Vitamin C *aufnehmen kann, pfeift ungenutzt durch*. Lieber mehrere Portionen über den Tag verteilen,
> damit es helfen kann. Dir eine baldige Genesung!
> 
> 
> ...



Also meinst es ist nicht wie beim Alkohol? 
Ja, hast wohl recht!
Sag mal kennst du dich Richtung, Bad Berka, Kranichfeld aus, was man da fahren kann? Haben ja dort ein WE Grundstück und ich wollt dass mal bissel "vermarkten" weil wir ja nur an nen paar WE im Jahr dort sind und es schade drum ist. Bin dort aber immer nur getourt, mehr oder weniger.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht kann man die Eigenschaften sinnvoll verbinden, etwa in einem Tequilla Sunrise... 

Also um Bad Berka kenne ich mich recht gut aus. Richtung Kranichfeld wird´s dann etwas magerer. Als Local würde ich mich dort, was versteckte Trails angeht, jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also meinst es ist nicht wie beim Alkohol?
> Ja, hast wohl recht!
> Sag mal kennst du dich Richtung, Bad Berka, Kranichfeld aus, was man da fahren kann? Haben ja dort ein WE Grundstück und ich wollt dass mal bissel "vermarkten" weil wir ja nur an nen paar WE im Jahr dort sind und es schade drum ist. Bin dort aber immer nur getourt, mehr oder weniger.



Bei der Menge auf einen Schlag kannst Du vielleicht noch mal Spaß bei der Verdauung haben.


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei der Menge auf einen Schlag kannst Du vielleicht noch mal Spaß bei der Verdauung haben.



Na wenn´s  wenigstens dann noch nach Orange duftet, Jens?!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Oha, Orangenduftbaum aus der Porzellanschüssel!


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

Und wenn man dann nicht spült riecht es den ganzen Tag frisch!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann nicht spült riecht es den ganzen Tag frisch!



Du musst dann nur noch alle Türen in der Wohnung offen halten.


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du musst dann nur noch alle Türen in der Wohnung offen halten.



Die macht hier eh kaum einer zu - noch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Also im Winter alle Räume hochheizen.


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also im Winter alle Räume hochheizen.



Da bei uns alle Räume bewohnt sind werden diese eh alle beheizt
außer das Schlafzimmer. 
Ich darf nur nicht mehr an meine Mieter denken, die mit Elektrospeicheröfen heizen müssen und dass bei den Strompreisen. 
Werde wohl dieses Jahr noch in ne Gasheizung investieren müssen. 

P.S. Wo ist der Rest? Dürfen die heut nicht mehr spielen gehen?


----------



## Junior97 (5. Februar 2013)

die haben IBC verbot


----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

Und Du nicht Jan? Oder hast du das Handy unter der Bettdecke?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Bei Marco ist Heute Geburtstagsfeier bei einem der Kids von Holy V, der ist also mit dem Besuch beschäftigt. Marcus schaut hier nur zu, Matze war zumindestens auch eben kurz hier und den Doc hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Der Rest?


----------



## Junior97 (5. Februar 2013)

Nö ich darf noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. Februar 2013)

Naja, bei mir läuft jetzt erstaml die Wanne voll - fürs nächste Erkältungsbad.

Bis später....


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Blubb blubb...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2013)

Ab und an muss man sich halt ums weibe kümmern 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Da muss ich Dir doch glatt zustimmen.


----------



## unocz (5. Februar 2013)

Ja bin auch nur so halb anwesend, frau ist erkältet und braucht pflege


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Ich bin froh wenn ich meine bei Krankheit nicht pflegen muß. Die ist dann extrem wehleidig und geht mir echt auf die Nerven.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Februar 2013)

Jens, das nenne ich mal Multitasking! So wie Du hier zwischen Smalltalk im CC-Bereich und Cybermobbing im OWL-Bereich hin und her pendelst!!!


----------



## BENDERR (5. Februar 2013)

jahrelange übung ist das


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jens, das nenne ich mal Multitasking! So wie Du hier zwischen Smalltalk im CC-Bereich und Cybermobbing im OWL-Bereich hin und her pendelst!!!



Hi Lars,

da kannst Du mal sehen was Du mir wert bist!



Grüße
Jens

P.S. Und mit PN's bin ich nebenbei auch noch beschäftigt.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> jahrelange übung ist das



Moin Benjamin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Februar 2013)

n'abend


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Bist Du von der Entspannung zurück?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dann auch mal von der Uni zurück...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2013)

Moin...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2013)

mahlzeit!


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2013)

Mooin...

Ach Leute ich hab keine Lust heute, jez gehts gleich erstmal auf zur nächsten Klausur


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2013)

was soll ich sagen? ich sitzte heute noch bis 1800 @ work...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Heute auf Tour mit dem Hauptverantwortlichen aus dem Vertrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute auf Tour mit dem Hauptverantwortlichen aus dem Vertrieb.



Du bist auch nur auf Tour 

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute auf Tour mit dem Hauptverantwortlichen aus dem Vertrieb.




Moin!

Ich dachte immer DU bist für ALLES der Hauptverantwortliche?! 
Jetzt bin ich schon bissel enttäuscht!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Nee, der Jens darf nichts, ist aber trotzdem immer Schuld


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2013)

So Klausur war gut.  Nur jez macht mir das Verkehrschaos zu schaffen
Hier is irgendwie nen Unfall passiert und ich stehe auf der A1 und es bewegt
Sich gar nix mehr


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee, der Jens darf nichts, ist aber trotzdem immer Schuld



Hey, im Studium lernt ihr ja richtig für's Leben!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich dachte immer DU bist für ALLES der Hauptverantwortliche?!
> Jetzt bin ich schon bissel enttäuscht!



Nur für die verbockten Dinge und zum versklavt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur für die verbockten Dinge und zum versklavt werden!




Naja, wir machen uns darüber erst Gedanken wenn unter Deinem Avatar nur noch Bikes von Kalkhoff und Rixe aufgelistet sind!


----------



## Junior97 (6. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, wir machen uns darüber erst Gedanken wenn unter Deinem Avatar nur noch Bikes von Kalkhoff und Rixe aufgelistet sind!



oder MC Kenzie


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Ne, die hat er nicht im Angebot - das ist ne Kategorie drüber.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, wir machen uns darüber erst Gedanken wenn unter Deinem Avatar nur noch Bikes von Kalkhoff und Rixe aufgelistet sind!



Puh, falsche Zielgruppe!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> oder MC Kenzie



Junior, ich leg Dich über's Knie!


----------



## Junior97 (6. Februar 2013)

Aber die kannste bei Real kaufen


----------



## Junior97 (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Junior, ich leg Dich über's Knie!



Ehj wir leben in Deutschland


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ne, die hat Derby Cycle nicht im Angebot - das ist ne Kategorie drüber.



Es ist schon zu merken woher der Junior seine Macken hat!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ehj wir leben in Deutschland



Natürlich nur ohne Zeugen und mit Faustschlägen in die Magengrube, gibt dort keine blauen Flecken!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2013)

hallo leute: hat vielleicht noch einer ein 26" Hinterrad für Felgenbremse am besten mit Keramikbeschichtung????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Natürlich nur ohne Zeugen und mit Faustschlägen in die Magengrube, gibt dort keine blauen Flecken!



ach quack zu Zeiten dern hohen Gerichtsmedizin ist alles nachweisbar


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ach quack zu Zeiten dern hohen Gerichtsmedizin ist alles nachweisbar



Mittelbarer Zwang war mein Thema, nicht Exitus!


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Jens, du könntest auch auf Notwehr plädieren.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Und wer bitte noch mal ist hier sein Mentor?


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wer bitte noch mal ist hier sein Mentor?



Jetzt, wo ich ihn hier eingebracht habe - alle über 18!


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo leute: hat vielleicht noch einer ein 26" Hinterrad für Felgenbremse am besten mit Keramikbeschichtung????



Machs dir selbst Maik! 


http://www.artemis-wear.com/index.php?page=product&info=132


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2013)

ha ha das hält doch nicht


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Aber wenn doch Maik - dann machen wir uns damit selbständig!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2013)

ohmann ist der Kramm auch Teuer geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2013)

Och leute, wat nen mist. 

Hab grad die Belagfeder von meiner Hopebremse verloren


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2013)

wie kann man die denn verlieren? Die ist doch mit festgeschraubt...


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2013)

Beim Schrauben verlorgen...


----------



## Renegado (6. Februar 2013)

Moin alle zusammen,

mein neuer Steuersatz ist da (Acros AZ-44) und passt perfekt von den Farben (oben weiß und unten schwarz)







Außerdem war ich heute bei Bike-Mailorder und habe mir mal die Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze in Rot angesehen. Das ist haargenau das selbe Rot wie der Hinterbau des Rahmens (Siehe Album). Was denkt ihr?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Beim Schrauben verlorgen...



Wo schraubst Du?


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo schraubst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2013)

Moin erst ma

Rene, ich würde vorsichtig sein und nicht noch mehr Farbe ans Bike bringen. Der Rahmen ist echt schick und laut. Er sollte der Mittelpunkt bleiben und nicht durch unnütze Spielereien verschandelt werden. Der Schritt zum "weniger ist mehr" ist schnell erreicht

Nur meine Meinung...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2013)

Boar,... Feierabend... 3h entwicklungsinterne Ideen Börse,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo schraubst Du?



Im Wohnzimmer...

Irgendwie war die Plötzlich einfach weg....hab alles abgesucht


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> mein neuer Steuersatz ist da (Acros AZ-44) und passt perfekt von den Farben (oben weiß und unten schwarz)
> Außerdem war ich heute bei Bike-Mailorder und habe mir mal die Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze in Rot angesehen. Das ist haargenau das selbe Rot wie der Hinterbau des Rahmens (Siehe Album). Was denkt ihr?


 
Da der Steuersatz die Farben des Rahmens hat und somit nicht auffällt, würde die rote Sattelstütze auch sehr gut passen (sofern der Farbton übereinstimmt). Dann aber natürlich keinen roten Sattel mehr verbauen! Hast du die Stütze mal an den Rahmen gehalten?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Wohnzimmer...
> 
> Irgendwie war die Plötzlich einfach weg....hab alles abgesucht




Fast so wie NobbyRalph, der sich mal tierisch über Magura aufgeregt hat.
-> Hat im Bikeurlaub im Garten (Italien?) die Bremse entlüftet und die Verschlussschraube verloren und keine Neue im Bikeshop bekommen 

Wie verliert man so einen Spreizer?
Habt ihr Haustiere


----------



## Renegado (6. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Da der Steuersatz die Farben des Rahmens hat und somit nicht auffällt, würde die rote Sattelstütze auch sehr gut passen (sofern der Farbton übereinstimmt). Dann aber natürlich keinen roten Sattel mehr verbauen! Hast du die Stütze mal an den Rahmen gehalten?



Ich konnte mir die Sattelstütze nur im Geschäft ansehen, aber ich habe mir zuvor die Farbe des Rahmens gut eingeprägt und würde behaupten es ist exakt das selbe Rot. Die Sattelklemme und der Sattel wären dann wieder schwarz. 

Bezüglich des Vorbaus und Lenkers, dachte ich an einen weißen Vorbau und einen schwarzen Lenker.

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses schwarz, rot, weiß durch ziehen, wenn die Teile auch exakt die selbe Farbe haben.


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fast so wie NobbyRalph, der sich mal tierisch über Magura aufgeregt hat.
> -> Hat im Bikeurlaub im Garten (Italien?) die Bremse entlüftet und die Verschlussschraube verloren und keine Neue im Bikeshop bekommen
> 
> Wie verliert man so einen Spreizer?
> Habt ihr Haustiere



Zumindest net im Wohnzimmer

So ich geh jez auffe Rolle...


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir die Sattelstütze nur im Geschäft ansehen, aber ich habe mir zuvor die Farbe des Rahmens gut eingeprägt und würde behaupten es ist exakt das selbe Rot. Die Sattelklemme und der Sattel wären dann wieder schwarz.
> 
> Bezüglich des Vorbaus und Lenkers, dachte ich an einen weißen Vorbau und einen schwarzen Lenker.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses schwarz, rot, weiß durch ziehen, wenn die Teile auch exakt die selbe Farbe haben.


 
Es könnte dann so aussehen als hättest du ne integrierte Sattelstütze. Gibt es keine roten Sattelklemmen? Das könnte das Ganze noch optimieren. Nen weißen Vorbau hätte ich auch vorgesschlagen.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Wohnzimmer...
> 
> Irgendwie war die Plötzlich einfach weg....hab alles abgesucht



Hat Muddi zwischendurch gestaubsaugt?


----------



## Renegado (6. Februar 2013)

Die Sattelklemme war schon beim Rahmen dabei und vorerst benutz ich sie erst mal. Wenn es tatsächlich nicht gut aussehen wird, dann tausche ich sie. 

Ich werde die Teile in den Farben einfach mal bei Bike-Mailorder kaufen und ein paar Fotos machen. Wenn es nicht gut aussieht kann ich sie immer noch zurück bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Bitte keinen weißen Vorbau. Das geht sehr selten gut!


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Wohnzimmer...
> 
> Irgendwie war die Plötzlich einfach weg....hab alles abgesucht



Schon mal die Haare durchgekämmt?!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schon mal die Haare durchgekämmt?!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schon mal die Haare durchgekämmt?!


----------



## Junior97 (6. Februar 2013)

Mach bloß nicht zu viel Farben ! Und mein silberner sieht ja schon bescheiden aus jetzt mit EC70. also lass das mit dem weißen echt lieber


----------



## MS1980 (6. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ha ha das hält doch nicht



du bremst eindeutig zuviel ... 

aber das es gehalten hat, hat mich echt überrascht, wäre auch blöd gewesen wenn nicht


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Marcel, jetzt gehen mir wieder die Magurastöpsel nicht mehr aus dem Sinn! 
Kann man sogar bei google eingeben und landet bei Nobby Ralph.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Und so einen Mist kann ich mir merken.. tzzzz


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Und hast unserem senilen wieder eine Jugenderinnerung zurückgebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin erst ma
> 
> Rene, ich würde vorsichtig sein und nicht noch mehr Farbe ans Bike bringen. Der Rahmen ist echt schick und laut. Er sollte der Mittelpunkt bleiben und nicht durch unnütze Spielereien verschandelt werden. Der Schritt zum "weniger ist mehr" ist schnell erreicht
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marcus!

Da der Rahmen drei Farben hat und der Hersteller nicht mit den Labels gespart hat (sportlich), kann man bei dem Rahmen in Sachen farbige Bauteile doch mal auf die Pauke hauen meinst du nicht? Dein RW hat ja einen Dezenten Rahmen, so dass schwarze Bauteile sehr gut passen. 



Renegado schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme war schon beim Rahmen dabei und vorerst benutz ich sie erst mal. Wenn es tatsächlich nicht gut aussehen wird, dann tausche ich sie.
> 
> Ich werde die Teile in den Farben einfach mal bei Bike-Mailorder kaufen und ein paar Fotos machen. Wenn es nicht gut aussieht kann ich sie immer noch zurück bringen


 
Ich würde einfach mal den Rahmen mit in den Laden nehmen und die Stütze dran halten.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bitte keinen weißen Vorbau. Das geht sehr selten gut!


 
Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund von weißen Bauteilen, aber: 1. ist es doch nur das einzige große Bauteil und 2. könnte es gut aussehen wenn das weiß der oberen Steuersatzschale fortgesetzt wird. Ich würde dann aber noch weiße Spacer nehmen (falls er welche verwenden will). Den Lenker würde ich wie Renè schon sagte auch in schwarz nehmen.


----------



## Renegado (6. Februar 2013)

Was würdet ihr eigentlich für Reifen für die Straße empfehlen ? 
Vielleicht sowas wie Schwalbe Kojak 50-559?


----------



## BENDERR (6. Februar 2013)

ich bin immer noch für racekings in 2.0 
die rollen super und wenn du lust hast kannste damit auch abseits der straße im wald spaß haben


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Da würde ich dem Benny zustimmen!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

+1


----------



## Renegado (6. Februar 2013)

Nun, ich wollte gern auch mal mit meinem Mitbewohner rum düsen und der besitzt ein Rennrad. Mit seinen dünnen Reifchen ist's Abseits wohl eher ungemütlich. Deshalb frage ich nach vergleichbaren Straßenreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Dann doch Kojak


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Bei der Rennradausfahrt in Vorbereitung der letzten Hausmesse ist einer der Kollegen mit dem 29er und den Racekings locker mitgefahren.

http://www.radsportseiten.net/coureurfiche.php?coureurid=18961


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gehört das der Kojak ein guter Schnee-Reifen ist  und einige sind ihn auch auf Eis gefahren .


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2013)

MTB mit Kojak sieht kagge aus... Wenn sowieso nur Strasse gefahren wird, warum kein Rennrad?


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eigentlich für Reifen für die Straße empfehlen ?
> Vielleicht sowas wie Schwalbe Kojak 50-559?


 
Du willst damit doch bestimmt auch mal in den Wald, deswegen würde ich auch mindestens einen Raceking nehmen.


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei der Rennradausfahrt in Vorbereitung der letzten Hausmesse ist einer der Kollegen mit dem 29er und den Racekings locker mitgefahren.
> 
> http://www.radsportseiten.net/coureurfiche.php?coureurid=18961


 
Moin Jens!



hhninja81 schrieb:


> MTB mit Kojak sieht kagge aus... Wenn sowieso nur Strasse gefahren wird, warum kein Rennrad?


 
Moin Marcus! Ich habe dich weiter oben schon gegrüßt, hast du das nicht gesehen ?


----------



## Renegado (6. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch einfach beide kaufen  
Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass der RaceKing auch auf der Straße eine sehr gute Figur macht, dann kauf ich nicht's extra


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Larsen TT rollt auch wie Sau!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Er ist auf der Straße nicht schlecht. Merke ich auch bei den großen Marathons, wenn der Start neutralisiert über die Straße geht. 
AUßerdem rollt er für einen MTB Reifen recht leise ab.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marcus! Ich habe dich weiter oben schon gegrüßt, hast du das nicht gesehen ?



Moin Cihan, hab ich wohl übersehen... Habe Fussie an und da passiert so etwas mal, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2013)

Der RK in 2.0 rollt echt wie sau. Besser als Larsen, dafür hat der besseren grip..

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Cihan, hab ich wohl übersehen... Habe Fussie an und da passiert so etwas mal, sorry


 
Kein Thema .


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2013)

N`Abend @ all! 

Hi Cihan! 


Stimmt, der RK in 2.0 und der kleinen Laufradgröße aus dem alten Jahrtausend (die Älteren unter euch können sich vielleicht noch erinnern), rennt im Bike meiner Freundin sehr ordentlich. 
Der Larsen klingt allerdings besser.  
Der Seitenhalt ist aber beim RK besser als beim Larsen, oder?


----------



## cpprelude (6. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> N`Abend @ all!
> 
> Hi Cihan!


 
Moin Flo!


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2013)

Den RK fährt man in 2.2! Der ist wesentlich besser - bei allem!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

(Außer beim Gewicht) 

Aber stimmt schon, in 2.2 besserer Grip, da weniger Druck, da mehr Volumen.
Und besserer Rollwiderstand da weniger Druck!


----------



## BENDERR (6. Februar 2013)

sieht aber auch aus wie n ballonreifen


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Ist ja auch fast einer!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2013)

Nabend MädelZ! 

Muss nur mal schnell ´n paar Postings nachholen, sonst ist die Lücke zu groß. 
Bin 1 Kaffeelänge dabei..



Metrum schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> P.S. Wo ist der Rest? Dürfen die heut nicht mehr spielen gehen?



Hab z.Zt. viel um die Ohren. Irgendwie haben mir alle Jungs gleichzeitig die Räder vor die Füsse geworfen...._"Hier, alles verschlissene bitte 1x neu.." ... 
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend MädelZ!
> 
> Muss nur mal schnell ´n paar Postings nachholen, sonst ist die Lücke zu groß.
> Bin 1 Kaffeelänge dabei..



Gut das das bei Dir eher ein 20 Literfass bedeutet!

Nabend Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gut das das bei Dir eher ein 20 Literfass bedeutet!
> 
> Nabend Marco!



Verflixt! Da kennt mich langsam EINER recht genau....


Guten Abend Jens. 
Sorry nochmals für´s Abwürgen am Tel. !! War gerade schlecht...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte schon er kaut ganze Bohnen und trinkt nur heißes Wasser nach?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2013)

Hallöle !


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2013)

Abend Marco


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verflixt! Da kennt mich langsam EINER recht genau....
> 
> 
> Guten Abend Jens.
> Sorry nochmals für´s Abwürgen am Tel. !! War gerade schlecht...



Wenn's nicht geht dann geht's halt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2013)

@René

Nimm den Larsen TT 2.0 (steht nicht für Tausnusteufel) oder den Aspen in 2.1. Beide rollen ausgesprochen gut auf der strasse und man kann gut mit ihnen ins gelände...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Der Schweizer Onkel wurde wieder losgelassen!

Moin Jens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

N'Abend allerseits! 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> @René
> 
> Nimm den Larsen TT 2.0 (steht nicht für Tausnusteufel) oder den Aspen in 2.1. Beide rollen ausgesprochen gut auf der strasse und man kann gut mit ihnen ins gelände...


Perfekt, du bist da, Jens.

Welcher Reifen für vorne ist der beste (ja, ich komme wieder mal mit einer Reifenfrage )?
Conti XKing
Maxxis Ikon
RoRo 2013
?

Hinten 
Maxxis Aspen oder Schwalbe Furious Fred?
Wieso muss der Aspen denn so schwer sein, im Vergleich zum Schwalbe?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Constantin!

_Will mich nicht einmischen...   

Vorne: X-King
Hinten: Aspen

mMn..._


Hi Jens (doc)!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> N'Abend allerseits!
> 
> 
> Perfekt, du bist da, Jens.
> ...



Hi Constantin,

Wie möchtest Du die Reifen denn nutzen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin!
> 
> _Will mich nicht einmischen...
> 
> ...


Hi Marco!

Kein Ding 

Deine Meinung interessiert mich ebenfalls!

Was kann der Aspen besser, als der Fred?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Der Fred ist auf alle Fälle sehr pannenanfällig, rollt aber wie Sau!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Constantin,
> 
> Wie möchtest Du die Reifen denn nutzen?
> 
> ...


Ähm, im Gelände...!?

Allerdings werden es die Reifen eher weniger mit Felsen/Gestein zu tun haben...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ähm, im Gelände...!?
> 
> Allerdings werden es die Reifen eher weniger mit Felsen/Gestein zu tun haben...



Also eher Wald- und Sandboden im Berliner und Brandenburger Umland!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Fred ist auf alle Fälle sehr pannenanfällig, rollt aber wie Sau!


Stimmt, von der Pannenanfälligkeit las ich bereits...

Ist der Reifen denn im tubeless-Gebrauch unauffälliger, was die Pannen angeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also eher Wald- und Sandboden im Berliner und Brandenburger Umland!


Rrrichtig, überwiegend wird hier gefahren. Waldboden, Sand, ab und zu Wurzeln, vereinzelt Steine (Müllberge) und sowas eben...


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Rrrichtig, überwiegend wird hier gefahren. Waldboden, Sand, ab und zu Wurzeln, vereinzelt Steine (Müllberge) und sowas eben...



So wie hier in etwa also!

Ansonsten bin ich raus für Heute, N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hi Marco!
> 
> Kein Ding
> 
> ...



Ohne Erfahrungswerte - kein richtig brauchbares Urteil!

Zum FuFred kann ich nicht viel sagen, bin ihn mal kurz am 26er gefahren -kurz!!- , aber ich habe OFT & VIEL von der Pannenanfälligkeit gelesen. So wie Jens.
Vom Aspen bin ich mehr wie begeistert! In 2 Jahren mit dem Aspen kein Defekt!!
(Nur im Rollverhalten gefällt mir der Renegade noch ´nen Tick besser!)



*Jungs, ich bin raus! Brauche iwie z.Zt. viel Schlaf!?
Nacht! *


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

Bin auch raus.

Gute N8!

...ich glaub, ich probiere den FF mal 


Wenn der RoRo vorne mal runter ist, kommt ein XKing oder Ikon.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ohne Erfahrungswerte - kein richtig brauchbares Urteil!
> 
> Zum FuFred kann ich nicht viel sagen, bin ihn mal kurz am 26er gefahren -kurz!!- , aber ich habe OFT & VIEL von der Pannenanfälligkeit gelesen. So wie Jens.
> Vom Aspen bin ich mehr wie begeistert! In 2 Jahren mit dem Aspen kein Defekt!!
> ...



Ich hab's beim FF persönlich erlebt. 16 Plattfüße innerhalb von 3 Monaten haben mir den Zahn gezogen, allerdings mit Schlauch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

Danke, Marco.

Aspen
+ Pannensicherheit
o Rollverhalten
- Masse

Fred
+ Rollverhalten
+ Masse
- Pannenanfälligkeit

Fred gewinnt bei mir. Mal sehen, wie er sich mit Milch schlagen wird


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab's beim FF persönlich erlebt. 16 Plattfüße innerhalb von 3 Monaten haben mir den Zahn gezogen, allerdings mit Schlauch!


Das ist natürlich bitter.

Ich hab's so ähnlich mit dem RoRo erlebt. Schlauch war ein Schwalbe XX Light. Frisch montiert. 30 Minuten Asphalt, dann in den Wald rein und wenige Minuten später gleich 'nen Plattfuß erwischt. Durfte dann so etwa 30 Minuten zur U-Bahn schieben/tragen. Das hat mir gereicht. Von da an den Michelin Latexschlauch drin gehabt und keine Panne gehabt. Mit Milch ebenfalls keine Panne. Bin deshalb zuversichtlich, was den Fred angeht.


----------



## BENDERR (6. Februar 2013)

nen kollege ist den FF auch ~ 1000km mit milch ohne panne gefahren.. dann hats ihm den reifen zwar an der flanke aufgeschlitzt, aber das wär mit den meisten anderen reifen wohl auch passiert. ein versuch ists wert


----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich bitter.
> 
> Ich hab's so ähnlich mit dem RoRo erlebt. Schlauch war ein Schwalbe XX Light. Frisch montiert. 30 Minuten Asphalt, dann in den Wald rein und wenige Minuten später gleich 'nen Plattfuß erwischt. Durfte dann so etwa 30 Minuten zur U-Bahn schieben/tragen. Das hat mir gereicht. Von da an den Michelin Latexschlauch drin gehabt und keine Panne gehabt. Mit Milch ebenfalls keine Panne. Bin deshalb zuversichtlich, was den Fred angeht.



Moin!


Mit dem RoRo wiederum hab ich bis auf einen scharfkantigen durchdringenden Stein nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Rrrichtig, überwiegend wird hier gefahren. Waldboden, Sand, ab und zu Wurzeln, vereinzelt Steine (Müllberge) und sowas eben...



Eure größten Steine sind doch die vom Rollsplitt zum Straße streuen 


Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2013)

Moin!



BENDERR schrieb:


> nen kollege ist den FF auch ~ 1000km mit milch ohne panne gefahren.. dann hats ihm den reifen zwar an der flanke aufgeschlitzt, aber das wär mit den meisten anderen reifen wohl auch passiert. ein versuch ists wert


Danke!

Das hört sich doch super an! 

Sehe ich auch so.




ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Mit dem RoRo wiederum hab ich bis auf einen scharfkantigen durchdringenden Stein nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Da kann man mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Eindrücke sind.




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Eure größten Steine sind doch die vom Rollsplitt zum Straße streuen
> 
> 
> Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Na so richtig steiniges Geläuf haben wir hier ja auch nicht.

Ich bin gestern übrigens einem Hund im Wald begegnet. Der war ziemlich groß -> sein Kopf ging problemlos über Lenkerhöhe


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)

moin,

zur Reifen Frage: ich fahre eigentlich Schwalbe und es läuft gut, den FF hatte ich auch mit einen Latxschlauch gefahren lief schön schnell...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Mit dem RoRo wiederum hab ich bis auf einen scharfkantigen durchdringenden Stein nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Auch hier schliesse ich mich den Erfahrungen  von Jens an.
Am Liteville der Satz RoRons mit leichten Schläuchen ist fast abgefahren  -  Pannenfrei!
Der 2,25er Ron für 29er baut mir zu dick auf, da brauche ich solche Walzen nicht. Aber sonst der beste Schwalbe für meine Zwecke.
RacingRalle und NoNic sind nicht mein Ding. Ebenso der Fred...  Für HIER bei mir def. fehl am Platz. 

Demnächst teste ich mal die Rennsohlen von Geax.



M O I N   erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)

moin TT


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Wie viele Tassen und unser TT dabei?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2013)

kein geax!!! der aka kann gar nix! wiegt 700g und war bei mir recht anfaellig. hab den nur noch am starrbike vorne, um ihn runter zu schrubbeln. den hinteren hab ich mit riesen loch direkt weggeworfen... nach der ersten tour.


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2013)

Moooin


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> zur Reifen Frage: ich fahre eigentlich Schwalbe und es läuft gut, den FF hatte ich auch mit einen Latxschlauch gefahren lief schön schnell...


Perfekt! So soll's sein und so will ich es


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)

mußt nur sehen welche größe du nimmst, der Reifen ist schon recht "hart"


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mußt nur sehen welche größe du nimmst, der Reifen ist schon recht "hart"


Habe keine Wahl. In 29" gibt es ihn ja nur in 2,0" Breite.


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2013)

Gestern is mein neuer Lenker gekommen:





Jetzt fragt mich net warum es so aussieht, als ob beim Linken Matchmaker keine Schrauben verbaut sind...Sie sind auf jedenfall drin

Nen bissl kleinkram gabs auch, diese Bremsscheibenausgleichsscheiben von Syntace kann ich nur jedem empfehlen:
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=698

Damit lässt sich die Scheibe super ausrichten, denn den Sattel bekommt man selbst nicht in 0,2mm schritten bewegt


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2013)

Gestern is mein neuer Lenker gekommen:





Jetzt fragt mich net warum es so aussieht, als ob beim Linken Matchmaker keine Schrauben verbaut sind...Sie sind auf jedenfall drinKam die Handdycam wohl net mit klar...

Nen bissl kleinkram gabs auch, diese Bremsscheibenausgleichsscheiben von Syntace kann ich nur jedem empfehlen:
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=698

Damit lässt sich die Scheibe super ausrichten, denn den Sattel bekommt man selbst nicht in 0,2mm schritten bewegt


----------



## BENDERR (7. Februar 2013)

was is das denn fürn lenker?
mir gefiel dein poison ja besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2013)

Ist ein Niner auf 670mm gekürzt. Hoffentlich steinigt mich keiner dafür, dass ich ihn an einem 26er verbaut hab

Das Poison war auch schön(halt schlichter), aber der Rahmen war einfach auf...Pulvermäßig usw. Mir gefällt der neue besser.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Krasse Kröpfung!

Ziemlich konsequent dein Farbschema. Wir wäre das ein wenig zu "bunt". 
Dann lieber eine Farbe die richtig knallt 

Das mit den Schrauben kommt wohl vom Blitz.


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2013)

Sind 9Grad...

Ich mags Bunt


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

"In Echt" kommt das ohnehin noch mal anders. Meinen finalen Kommentar gibts, wenn ich das live gesehen hab.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen...

Mal wieder losgelassen...
ne ne, bin einfach extremst am arbeiten...habe im moment echt viel um die ohren...

nochmals zu reifenfrage:

Mit conti bin ich nie warm geworden. Bin nen moment die xking gefahren. Für mich kagge gewesen.

vorne würde ich ikon fahrn
hinten aspen

denke einfach der aspen hat den höheren pannenschutz als der fufred.

Der ikon hat für vorne einfach nen saumässigen guten gripp.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nen bissl kleinkram gabs auch, diese Bremsscheibenausgleichsscheiben von Syntace kann ich nur jedem empfehlen:
> http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=698
> 
> Damit lässt sich die Scheibe super ausrichten, denn den Sattel bekommt man selbst nicht in 0,2mm schritten bewegt


 
Hallo Leute,

die Syntacescheiben nehme ich auch um die Nabentolleranzen der verschiedenen Hersteller auszugleichen--geht super.

An der Reifendiskusion kann ich nicht mitmachen, ich fahre fast nur Schwalbe,aber ich könnte jetzt über Langlaufski fachsimpeln denn es schneieieieit.

Kennt sich jemand in/um Stromberg aus, da wollen wir unser diesjähriges Tandemtreffen organisieren?  http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Heute mal wieder den Crosser bemüht.
Es ist sooooo schön wenn man die Wahl hat.
Bin auch das erste Mal mit diesem (höheren) Laufradsatz und Semislicks gefahren.

Geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Im einfachen Gelände konnte ich keinen großen Unterschied zu den deutlich stärker profilirten Tufos feststellen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder den Crosser bemüht.
> Es ist sooooo schön wenn man die Wahl hat.
> Bin auch das erste Mal mit diesem (höheren) Laufradsatz und Semislicks gefahren.
> 
> Geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Im einfachen Gelände konnte ich keinen großen Unterschied zu den deutlich stärker profilirten Tufos feststellen.


 
super Zentrierständer


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Cool oder?
Da hängt normalerweise so ein "Rostfrosch" dran. Unten mit einem Draht + Kugel, so wie ein Pendel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2013)

Son Teil hat meine Mama auch irgendwann mal angeschafft


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Leider ist der Frosch von seiner Pendelstange gerostet. Ich habs vorhin in die Garage getragen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Gehört wahrscheinlich hier rein!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299044&page=144


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Ist doch kein Toad 

Das Kaffenback ist passenderweise auch aus Stahl, aber nicht XC sondern CX


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

big brother is watching you...

immer diese mod...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Toad
> 
> Das Kaffenback ist passenderweise auch aus Stahl, aber nicht XC sondern CX



Ich rede vom Frosch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> big brother is watching you...
> 
> immer diese mod...



Ja wo ist denn einer?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

aha...manchmal wird hier in rätsel geschrieben...

heute schon der 4te tag mit 15h arbeitstag. Und das schon seit 3 wochen

ICH BRAUCH FERIEN!!!!!!!!! Am samstag gehts ins tessin dem grauen nass davon.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja wo ist denn einer?



gleich werden wir gesperrt


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Von wem und warum?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Frosch!



Ach nee 

Aber Toad und Frosch, merkste was?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

Bitte vergeßt meine Frage nicht, (solange wir noch auf der Seite sind),
siehe 
:Kennt sich jemand in/um Stromberg aus, da wollen wir unser diesjähriges Tandemtreffen organisieren?  http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ach nee
> 
> Aber Toad und Frosch, merkste was?



Deshalb ja, war gleich meine erste Intuition!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bitte vergeßt meine Frage nicht, (solange wir noch auf der Seite sind),
> siehe
> :Kennt sich jemand in/um Stromberg aus, da wollen wir unser diesjähriges Tandemtreffen organisieren?  http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/



Ich leider nein! Wenn dann wohl am ehesten der Marco, der wohnt nicht weit weg davon!


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bitte vergeßt meine Frage nicht, (solange wir noch auf der Seite sind),
> siehe
> :Kennt sich jemand in/um Stromberg aus, da wollen wir unser diesjähriges Tandemtreffen organisieren?  http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/



Stromberg?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Stromberg?


 
genau, wir wollen auch durch`s Unterholz crossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ach nee
> 
> Aber Toad und Frosch, merkste was?



das hab ich schon verstanden jens...


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2013)

Aber jetzt ist es wenigstens auf der nächsten Seite und plakativ.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Dem TT ist wohl der Kaffee ausgegangen. Der kommt dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

Live aus Naumburg

hallo OW Jens, wer ist hier Marco (Benutzername) und ist er online? ev. Taunusteufel?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das hab ich schon verstanden jens...



Hi Jens,

Crimson war immer noch Marcel...


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Live aus Naumburg
> 
> hallo OW Jens, wer ist hier Marco (Benutzername) und ist er online? ev. Taunusteufel?



Rischtisch!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Crimson war immer noch Marcel...



Und immer schon


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder den Crosser bemüht.
> Es ist sooooo schön wenn man die Wahl hat.
> Bin auch das erste Mal mit diesem (höheren) Laufradsatz und Semislicks gefahren.
> 
> Geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Im einfachen Gelände konnte ich keinen großen Unterschied zu den deutlich stärker profilirten Tufos feststellen.


 
kommst du mit der Lenkerstellung eigentlich klar?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und immer schon


 
Bestimmt bin ich nicht gemeint, oder doch?

(Crimson war immer noch Marcel...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)--- hab ich schon vor ein paar Tagen gescheckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bestimmt bin ich nicht gemeint, oder doch?
> 
> (Crimson war immer noch Marcel...
> 
> ...



Das galt dem Onkel Jens aus der Schweiz!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Wieso sollte ich mit der Lenkerstellung nicht klar kommen?
Der Vorbau ist vielleicht etwas lang + zu viel Winkel, aber ich fahre ohnehin meistens Oberlenker.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Wer bremst verliert!


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mit der Lenkerstellung nicht klar kommen?
> Der Vorbau ist vielleicht etwas lang + zu viel Winkel, aber ich fahre ohnehin meistens Oberlenker.


 
Ich fragte weil er mMn weit nach oben geneigt ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich fragte weil er mMn weit nach oben geneigt ist.



Stimmt schon, die Syntace Markierung in der Mitte des Lenkers ist soweit gedreht, dass ein Teil schon auf der Innenseite des Vorbaus liegt.

-> Verstehst du was ich meine? 
Dennoch zeigt der Lenker an der Oberseite leicht nach Vorne/Unten.
Ist für mich so eigentlich ganz passend.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

Trainiert bloß vorsichtig !!! auf der Straße.

mich hat schon mal einer auf einer schmalen Landstraße bei Gegenverkehr überholt und mit dem Außenspiegel leicht berührt und ist weitergefahren, leider konnte ich das Kennzeichen nicht so schnell lesen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/03/burry-stander-stirbt-bei-trainings-unfall-in-suedafrika/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, die Syntace Markierung in der Mitte des Lenkers ist soweit gedreht, dass ein Teil schon auf der Innenseite des Vorbaus liegt.
> 
> -> Verstehst du was ich meine?
> Dennoch zeigt der Lenker an der Oberseite leicht nach Vorne/Unten.
> Ist für mich so eigentlich ganz passend.


 
Na wenn's so ist. Ach ja den Vorbauwinkel finde ich gut so und ich würde ihn an dem Bike auch positiv lassen. AN XC-Bikes mag ich lange Sattelüberhöhungen aber hier wäre das denke ich fehl am Platz.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Na wenn's so ist. Ach ja den Vorbauwinkel finde ich gut so und ich würde ihn an dem Bike auch positiv lassen. AN XC-Bikes mag ich lange Sattelüberhöhungen aber hier wäre das denke ich fehl am Platz.


 
das ist ein Berghoch-Rad


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Solch einen Crosser fahre ich lieber klein und kompakt. Dann macht er viel mehr Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Wenn man das Rad nur auf der Straße bewegt, ginge auch der negative Vorbau.
Im Gelände gehts aber auch mal berg ab, da will ich nicht auf dem Rad liegen.

Durch meine langen Gräten wirkt das mit dem Stützenauszug nicht besser 

Gerade noch mal geschaut: Planet X hat für den Rahmen eine Gabel mit 400mm EBL vorgesehen. Die Python dagegen hat nur 390mm EBL


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> das ist ein Berghoch-Rad


 
Marcel seins?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Warum?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nur berg hoch Räder, die auch berg ab können. Oder so


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Wenn man das Rad nur auf der Straße bewegt, ginge auch der negative Vorbau.
> Im Gelände gehts aber auch mal berg ab, da will ich nicht auf dem Rad liegen.
> 
> *Durch meine langen Gräten wirkt das mit dem Stützenauszug nicht besser*
> ...


 
Hast du dich verschrieben? Verstehe den Satz nicht.


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Warum?


 
Was?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab nur berg hoch Räder, die auch berg ab können. Oder so



Also so:





oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Was?



Wieso?


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso?


 
Wieso nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Wann denn?


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sowas hast du nicht in deinem Sortiment oder?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Sowas hast du nicht in deinem Sortiment oder?



Nö, hab aber mehrere Fußballkameraden die einen direkten Bezug dazu haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hast du dich verschrieben? Verstehe den Satz nicht.



Wenn ich nicht so lange Beine hätte, bräuchte ich keinen so großen Stützenauszug.
Dann hätte ich weniger Überhöhung und könnte den Vorbau auch andresrum montieren. 

Andere Menschen haben kaum Stützenauszug am Crosser, aber bei solchen Rahmengrößen ist die Kiste dann unheimlich lang (bei mir).


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob da das Reifenprofil reicht? (nicht als Tech-Frage werten, n.20.00Uhr)


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, hab aber mehrere Fußballkameraden die einen dirketen Bezug dazu haben.


 
Aber es noch nicht besitzen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so lange Beine hätte, bräuchte ich keinen so großen Stützenauszug.
> Dann hätte ich weniger Überhöhung und könnte den Vorbau auch andresrum montieren.
> 
> Andere Menschen haben kaum Stützenauszug am Crosser, aber bei solchen Rahmengrößen ist die Kiste dann unheimlich lang (bei mir).


 
Das hält sich aber noch in Grenzen. Bei mir müsste sie denke ich ein tick weiter raus an dem Bike.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Aber es noch nicht besitzen?!



Die arbeiten beim Vertrieb.


----------



## cpprelude (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die arbeiten beim Vertrieb.


 
Ah, jezt verstanden .

Erzähl mal doch mal was zu dem Bike, was kann es usw.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

Ich lass da mal was erzählen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...rider-1-000-watt-mtb-fuers-grobe.559505.2.htm

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sIajl5RD_s"]Conway E-Rider Testride 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2013)

naaaabend....
stromberg soll toll sein, hörte ich von kollegen die da öfters sind.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaaabend....
> stromberg soll toll sein, hörte ich von kollegen die da öfters sind.



Da könnten wir uns ja auch mal treffen und den Marco verpflichten wir zwangsweise mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaaabend....
> stromberg soll toll sein, hörte ich von kollegen die da öfters sind.


 

Ob das auch was fürs Tandem ist, ohne Sprünge, soll so ne Art Trainingslager werden


----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da könnten wir uns ja auch mal treffen und den Marco verpflichten wir zwangsweise mit!






neee für mich ist das nichts, hab auch kein bike für sowas.............
ist auch nicht meine welt, obwohl nen spaßfaktor  dabei ist......


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> neee für mich ist das nichts, hab auch kein bike für sowas.............
> ist auch nicht meine welt, obwohl nen spaßfaktor  dabei ist......



Gibt doch bestimmt eine Chickenwaylinie!


----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gibt doch bestimmt eine Chickenwaylinie!


----------



## unocz (8. Februar 2013)

moooooooin


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2013)

moin,

na nicht viel los hier


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2013)

Mooooin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Moin, es schneit immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Scheiß Schnee


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2013)

auf Usedom noch blauer Himmel und Sonne (mist muß ich ja noch Biken)


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2013)

Hier hats grad aufgehört zu schneien....naja das Wetter is mir heute eh relativ egal. Muss noch lernen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Scheiß Schnee


 
wenn er nicht ständig wegtauen würde, wärs auch gut


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Nee, dann hab ich lieber Mokke.
Entweder ist der fast unfahrbar tief oder so komisch plattgefahren/gelaufen und dann überfroren.


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Moin!

So gaaanz langsam haut der Schnupfen ab. Versuche noch zu widerstehen und hoffe auf ne WE Runde morgen oder Sonntag.
Natürlich scheint hier wieder die Sonne, wie beinah jeden Vormittag diese Woche.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Bewölkt, kalt aber kein Schnee oder Regen. Heute nachmittag auf's Bike und dann zum Abendessen pünktlich zum Geurtstag!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Zu viel Schnee um vernünftig zu trainieren.
Im Wald steht der Schnee wohl noch und auf den Gehwegen plattgelatscht.
Die Straßen sind halbwegs frei, aber Schnalz brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## BENDERR (8. Februar 2013)

ich hab heute morgen wieder 2 Einheiten auf dem Ergometer gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

Moooiiiin jung

hab heute meinen neuen VW Bus abgeholt. T5 Edition 25 in silber.







geiler hobel und gefällt.

Der alte hat mich in letzter zeit zur verzweiflung gebracht...

und ich komm im moment ned gscheit zum trainieren durch die arbeit...:-(


----------



## unocz (8. Februar 2013)

n1 doc !


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2013)

ja ja Onkel unseren "neid" hast du


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

Schicker Bus Jens!  Ist das der Serienzustand, oder wurden die Scheiben nachträglich getönt. Der Schweller und die Felgen sind denke ich wegen der Jubiläums-Edition schwarz? Ist der Kielfisch mit dem alten Bus gegangen ? Bekommst nen neuen, schwarz, grün, rot........?

Allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Hi Jens,

Sieht aus wie meiner nur in Silber anstatt in schwarz. Und ich habe keine Schiebetür auf der Fahrerseite.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Sieht aus wie meiner nur in Silber anstatt in schwarz. Und ich habe keine Schiebetür auf der Fahrerseite.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens! Meinst du der hat auf der Beifahrerseite auch ne Schiebetür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Jens! Meinst du der hat auf der Beifahrerseite auch ne Schiebetür?



Ja, auf der Beifahrerseite ist die Serie wegen Aussteigen von der Fahrbahnseite weg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Immer gute Fahrt und viel Spaß im, ne mit dem, Auto


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

ich hab mal eine allg. Frage.
wie kann ich gleich hier die Fotos hochladen, nicht nur als Anhang?
oder geht das nur, wenn ich die Bilder unter Fotos hochlade?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Genau, in Dein persönliches Album hochladen, BBC-Code kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Besten Dank, muß ich dann mal so probieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Sonderausstattung zum kostenlosen Parken


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Jens III. du kannst es auch wie die Großen machen und nutzt:

http://www.pic-upload.de/

Bild aussuchen, dort wirds hochgeladen, dann Link auswählen (in dem Fall "Bild für Foren") hier ins Antwortfeld kopieren uuuuuund...





es ist da! Ne, hier!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Schön 


Aus Trainingsunlust bei Schnee wurden irgendwie >2,5h MTBiken im Wald mit einem Kollegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Nur gut, das ich mal gefragt habe, 
aber dort muß ich mich dann anmelden?

neues Rad?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

****!
Voll verpennt mich für Sundern-Hagen anzumelden.
Letztes Jahr ging das nicht so schnell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Nö Jens, muss man sich nicht anmelden. Habe dass auch nur mal hier aus dem Forum. Ja, das Bike ist momentan das neueste. Aber muss noch umgebaut werden. Kurbel ist schon da (für die erste Variante da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann) Schaltwerk und Hebel unterwegs, Sattel auch. Hängt irgendwie noch alles in der Post.  Hauptsache die Kurbel kommt erstmal weg. Heute noch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens III. du kannst es auch wie die Großen machen und nutzt:
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/
> 
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2013)

Der schwarze Hobel ist geil, vor allem vor dem weisen Hintergrund 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Bekommst es wohl nicht hin Jens III. ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bekommst es wohl nicht hin Jens III. ?


  Doch, doch, aber ist Jens ow nicht bei der Sache


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Doch, doch, aber ist Jens ow nicht bei der Sache



Der ist selten bei der Sache aber mit der Zeit kommt man damit klar und versteht ihn.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens III. du kannst es auch wie die Großen machen und nutzt:
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/
> 
> ...


 
ebenfalls geiler hobel...gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schicker Bus Jens!  Ist das der Serienzustand, oder wurden die Scheiben nachträglich getönt. Der Schweller und die Felgen sind denke ich wegen der Jubiläums-Edition schwarz? Ist der Kielfisch mit dem alten Bus gegangen ? Bekommst nen neuen, schwarz, grün, rot........?
> 
> Allzeit gute Fahrt


 
Ja cihan...leider musste der mitgehen

Na klar kommt dann da wieder einer drauf...


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Echt? Danke euch! 
Habe ich aber so übernommen, noch nix dran gemacht und eigentlich nur hier drin weil ich selbst nochmal gucken musste wie es mit dem hochladen ging, wenns nicht im Album ist. Irgendwann gibts aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der ist selten bei der Sache aber mit der Zeit kommt man damit klar und versteht ihn.


 
Ich glaube er ist zu einem Geburtstag unterwegs, er wird sich grausam rächen


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Was ist ein Kielfisch und warum bekommt der Jens immer Zeugs von allen geschenkt? Ich bin viel ärmer und ich bekomme nie was geschenkt! 
Und selbst wenn ich was kaufe wirds lieblos verpackt und man bekommt ne Kurbel die in ne Papiertüte geschmissen wurde (ohne Papier dazwischen, von Folie ganz zu schweigen!) und die Papiertüte mit der armen Kurbel wurde in nen großen Karton geworfen wo sie hin und her schaukeln konnte (auch ohne Füllmaterial dazwischen)! Naja, nun war ich erstmal lieb zu der Kurbel damit sie sich von der Tortu(o)r erholen konnte.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2013)

na weil WIR die guten sind


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

armer veikko...

na deine sprüche sind vielleicht zu direkt

oder einfach weil du ned aus der schweiz bist

Nen kielfisch ist nen aufkleber...

mach mich jetzt bitte ned platt veikko...ich geh in deckung


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Na gut Jens - dann nehm ich den Grund mit der Schweiz! 
Alles andere ist mir zu wenig schlüssig!

Pahhh - ein lächerlicher Aufkleber!


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na weil WIR die guten sind




WIR?! Ich dachte ICH wäre auch WIR!!! Und dass wo ich dir immer soooo sehr helfe, zuletzt vor wenigen Minuten!!! Tolle Freunde hier!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube er ist zu einem Geburtstag unterwegs, er wird sich grausam rächen



Rächen?! Der ist sicherlich froh wenn er heute Nacht noch die Hofeinfahrt trifft.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2013)

danke...ich meinte ja auch uns, ein hoch von Ironie....


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

ne ne veikko bist auch ein guter

wir haben uns alle lieb hier und können eigentlich nicht mehr ohne uns...

bin dann noch gerade bei meinem sponsor im laden...

bis später jungs...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Hm, muss jetzt auch erstmal einkaufen, bevor sie am Supermarkt wieder die Hunde auf den Hof lassen und ich dann nicht mehr an die Tonnen hinterm Markt rankomme.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, muss jetzt auch erstmal einkaufen, bevor sie am Supermarkt wieder die Hunde auf den Hof lassen und ich dann nicht mehr an die Tonnen hinterm Markt rankomme.


 
man merkt deutlich, das en paar kilo Orangen was schaffen,
IHM GEHTS BESSER


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

bin dann auch weg zum Training (3h)


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was ist ein Kielfisch und warum bekommt der Jens immer Zeugs von allen geschenkt? Ich bin viel ärmer und ich bekomme nie was geschenkt!
> Und selbst wenn ich was kaufe wirds lieblos verpackt und man bekommt ne Kurbel die in ne Papiertüte geschmissen wurde (ohne Papier dazwischen, von Folie ganz zu schweigen!) und die Papiertüte mit der armen Kurbel wurde in nen großen Karton geworfen wo sie hin und her schaukeln konnte (auch ohne Füllmaterial dazwischen)! Naja, nun war ich erstmal lieb zu der Kurbel damit sie sich von der Tortu(o)r erholen konnte.



Dann musst eben mal was von Sascha oder mir kaufen (TT kann auch vorzüglich verpacken ).
Dann hast du am Auspacken mehr Spaß als mit dem Inhalt


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2013)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Marcel, ich brauch aber keinen Crosser und der Sascha hat gar keine Bikemarktanzeige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2013)

Was brauchst denn?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Ein sehr gutes und billiges Isis Innenlager 73/113.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Das richtet sich hier aber nur nach Angebot


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja cihan...leider musste der mitgehen
> 
> Na klar kommt dann da wieder einer drauf...


 
 

Dann such dir mal ne Farbe aus. Neongrün? Hätte ich zu dem zeitpunkt gewußt das du Farbenfroh bist hätte ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht nen schwarzen gekauft.



Metrum schrieb:


> *Was ist ein Kielfisch* und warum bekommt der Jens immer Zeugs von allen geschenkt? Ich bin viel ärmer und ich bekomme nie was geschenkt!
> Und selbst wenn ich was kaufe wirds lieblos verpackt und man bekommt ne Kurbel die in ne Papiertüte geschmissen wurde (ohne Papier dazwischen, von Folie ganz zu schweigen!) und die Papiertüte mit der armen Kurbel wurde in nen großen Karton geworfen wo sie hin und her schaukeln konnte (auch ohne Füllmaterial dazwischen)! Naja, nun war ich erstmal lieb zu der Kurbel damit sie sich von der Tortu(o)r erholen konnte.


 
Die Antwort hat dir Jens ja schon gegeben. Dein Bike ist schick Veikko!



Metrum schrieb:


> Na gut Jens - dann nehm ich den Grund mit der Schweiz!
> Alles andere ist mir zu wenig schlüssig!
> 
> *Pahhh - ein lächerlicher Aufkleber!*


 
Er hat aber noch nen Kielfisch Lederarmband bekommen und seine bessere Hälfte ne Kielfisch Tasse. Wenn ich dich besucht hätte, hättest du aber auch was bekommen.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moooiiiin jung
> 
> hab heute meinen neuen VW Bus abgeholt. T5 Edition 25 in silber.
> 
> ...



Genau mein Ding, geile Karre! Glückwunsch zum neuen "Auto"...


Jungs es ist Wochenende und ich habe zum Feierabend meinen lieblings Griechen besucht. Die Lampen leuchten und mir geht es gut

Yamas, Prost und Ahoi... Heute fahre ich nach Havana


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Marcus, mein Bester - mach dir nen schönen Abend! 

P.S. Muss man als Deutscher eigentlich beim Griechen bezahlen oder wird das mit der Merkeln verrechnet?

Cihan, ich nehm dann den Gürtel mit dem Kielfisch! Meine Adresse kommt per PN.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> geile Karre! Glückwunsch zum neuen "Auto"...


Dito!

Dir geht's gut: bestens!

Havana...


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcus, mein Bester - mach dir nen schönen Abend!
> 
> P.S. Muss man als Deutscher eigentlich beim Griechen bezahlen oder wird das mit der Merkeln verrechnet?
> 
> Cihan, ich nehm dann den Gürtel mit dem Kielfisch! Meine Adresse kommt per PN.



Moin Veikko, 

bei dem Griechen mache ich gerne einen Zettel Heute gebe ich mir so richtig einen, keine Ahnung warum. Irgendwie habe ich bock auf Havana

Alles gut bei Dir?

Gruß aus der geilsten Stadt der Welt

"Betrunken bist Du, wenn Du auf dem Heimweg vom Bike fällst, obwohl Du schiebst...."


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Dir geht's gut: bestens!
> 
> Havana...



Mir geht es bestens, der Havana schmeckt....

Bei Dir auch alles gut? Lange nichts von Dir gehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> bei dem Griechen mache ich gerne einen Zettel Heute gebe ich mir so richtig einen, *keine Ahnung warum*. Irgendwie habe ich bock auf Havana
> 
> ...



Über das Warum kannst du dir morgen noch Gedanken machen!

Wir hören voneinander.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mir geht es bestens, der Havana schmeckt....
> 
> Bei Dir auch alles gut? Lange nichts von Dir gehört!


Cool.

Ja, danke, passt schon...


----------



## Junior97 (8. Februar 2013)

Abend


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Doch, doch, aber ist Jens ow nicht bei der Sache



Hä?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der ist selten bei der Sache aber mit der Zeit kommt man damit klar und versteht ihn.



Das bekommst Du wiederum niemals hin!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube er ist zu einem Geburtstag unterwegs, er wird sich grausam rächen



Fettes Essen bei Opa's 85. Geburtstag. Das sonst übliche Kartenspielen ist aber wegen Opa's starker Erkältung ausgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Rächen?! Der ist sicherlich froh wenn er heute Nacht noch die Hofeinfahrt trifft.



Nix Alkohol, nicht ein Bier! Ich muss ja hier noch durchsteigen was Du so für Blödsinn anstellst!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> man merkt deutlich, das en paar kilo Orangen was schaffen,
> IHM GEHTS BESSER



Naja, sonst lassen sie ihn ja nicht einmal an die Tonnen und er muss dem orangenem Auto hinterherfahren.


----------



## Junior97 (8. Februar 2013)

Und Jens (ow) kann nicht so toll wie Cihan Zitieren


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Veikko,
> 
> bei dem Griechen mache ich gerne einen Zettel Heute gebe ich mir so richtig einen, keine Ahnung warum. Irgendwie habe ich bock auf Havana
> 
> ...



Moin Markus!

Eigentlich bist Du erst dann betrunken wenn Du nicht mehr unfallfrei auf dem Rücken liegen kannst ohne Dich festzuhalten!

Havana...


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Und Jens (ow) kann nicht so toll wie Cihan Zitieren



Da muss man beim Marco in die Lehre gehen um das zu erlernen!

Moin Jens du oller Sack! Biste am abarbeiten und schlägst zurück?


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nix Alkohol, nicht ein Bier! Ich muss ja hier noch durchsteigen was Du so für Blödsinn anstellst!



Für den Blödsinn bin ich heute verantwortlich....

*Wir feiern nicht, wir eskalieren....*


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Und Jens (ow) kann nicht so toll wie Cihan Zitieren



Egal!


----------



## Junior97 (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da muss man beim Marco in die Lehre gehen um das zu erlernen!
> 
> Moin Jens du oller Sack! Biste am abarbeiten und schlägst zurück?




Dann soll er uns mal sagen wie das geht


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da muss man beim Marco in die Lehre gehen um das zu erlernen!
> 
> Moin Jens du oller Sack! Biste am abarbeiten und schlägst zurück?



Rischtisch, hab mich gerade auf Dich eingeschossen!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Für den Blödsinn bin ich heute verantwortlich....
> 
> *Wir feiern nicht, wir eskalieren....*



Solange Du nicht öffentlich ejakulierst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. Februar 2013)

moiin,


 @Veikko ist das paket angekommen ?


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Rischtisch, hab mich gerade auf Dich eingeschossen!



Bin dann aber nochmal außer Haus und kann dir nicht versprechen ob ich dann noch alles lese.


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moiin,
> 
> 
> @_Veikko_ ist das paket angekommen ?




 Ich schrieb vorhin schon liebevoll an dieser Stelle davon!
Hatte aber extra den Namen nicht erwähnt! 
Ja - ist alles gut.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Markus!
> 
> Eigentlich bist Du erst dann betrunken wenn Du nicht mehr unfallfrei auf dem Rücken liegen kannst ohne Dich festzuhalten!
> 
> Havana...



...wenn dich auf der Straße dauernd Leute grüßen, die du nicht kennst, dann bist du entweder vom Dorf, berühmt oder zu oft betrunken

Ahoi


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moiin,
> 
> 
> @Veikko ist das paket angekommen ?



Hi Matze,

und bei Dir wird leider erst am Montag was ankommen. Hätte ich doch gleich Abends machen sollen. Am nächsten Morgen aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Sorry!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ...wenn dich auf der Straße dauernd Leute grüßen, die du nicht kennst, dann bist du entweder vom Dorf, berühmt oder zu oft betrunken
> 
> Ahoi



Puh, Glück gehabt. Auf mich trifft erstes zu!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

nacht jungs..und ne es gibt keine fotos veikko


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Und Jens (ow) kann nicht so toll wie Cihan Zitieren


 
Danke für das Kompliment aber der Zitierheld ist immer noch der Marco .


----------



## unocz (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> 
> und bei Dir wird leider erst am Montag was ankommen. Hätte ich doch gleich Abends machen sollen. Am nächsten Morgen aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.
> 
> Sorry!



jaja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nacht jungs..und ne es gibt keine fotos veikko




nacht doc


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, hab ich Heute gegen 14.30 Uhr online erledigt nachdem mir ein Schreck mein Versäumnis hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment aber der Zitierheld ist immer noch der Marco .



Und der schraubt Heute Abend wahrscheinlich wieder im Keller an irgendwelchen fremden Bikes rum.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Solange Du nicht öffentlich ejakulierst!



Ich habe noch nie im Leben einen Sarkasmus vorgetäuscht... Erster!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nacht jungs..und ne es gibt keine fotos veikko



Die Fotos die Veikko erwartet entstehen sowieso nicht beim Biken im Winter!

Nacht Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Ihr seid schon wieder so fleißig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie im Leben einen Sarkasmus vorgetäuscht... Erster!



Aha, also Ornithologe.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon wieder so fleißig



Du nicht?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2013)

Ich durchstöber den Bikemarkt und ich finde ständig Sachen die ich noch gebrauchen kann


----------



## Junior97 (8. Februar 2013)

Die wollen die 21000 knacken  
Übrigens wer die knackt fährt auch halb nackt !!!! 
Ich darfs sagen ich musstes beim letzten mal machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2013)

N'abend! Star Wars + GlenMorangie 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Die wollen die 21000 knacken
> Übrigens wer die knackt fährt auch halb nackt !!!!
> Ich darfs sagen ich musstes beim letzten mal machen



Gib's zu, darauf bist Du doch schon wieder selber scharf!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. Februar 2013)

Havana schmeckt heute nicht, i`m out... 


GN8 Ladies


----------



## Junior97 (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gib's zu, darauf bist Du doch schon wieder selber scharf!



Nein  hast du das Video ?  
Wobei ich ja stolz drauf bin das ich es echt gebracht habe


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Havana schmeckt heute nicht, i`m out...
> 
> 
> GN8 Ladies



N8 Kleener!


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

In der IG is ja auch nix mehr los was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Hi Cihan,

Augenpflege?


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Cihan,
> 
> Augenpflege?


 
Und was ist mit den anderen Themen?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Hab da grad mal was gemacht!


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hab da grad mal was gemacht!


 
Ja habe ich gesehen .


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Marco ist ja z.B. Momentan andersweitig gut beschäftigt, Dennis macht sich die letzten Tage ein wenig rar, Veikko war krank und Marcus hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen bis auf den heutigen Tag auch sehr zurückgehalten. Der Doc ist z.Zt. Nur am arbeiten und Maik scheinbar auf seiner Insel eingefroren.

Und die Berlin-Brandenburgfraktion ist wohl mit Pappschnee eingeschneit.


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Marco ist ja z.B. Momentan andersweitig gut beschäftigt, Dennis macht sich die letzten Tage ein wenig rar, Veikko war krank und Marcus hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen bis auf den heutigen Tag auch sehr zurückgehalten. Der Doc ist z.Zt. Nur am arbeiten und Maik scheinbar auf seiner Insel eingefroren.
> 
> Und die Berlin-Brandenburgfraktion ist wohl mit Pappschnee eingeschneit.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Könnte man so fortführen: Kai? Meldet sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr und bei den Phillips in Wermelskirchen und im Saarland haben sie das Licht ausgemacht.

Allerdings ist Jens III vom Training zurück!


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Könnte man so fortführen: Kai? Meldet sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr und bei den *Phillips* in Wermelskirchen und im Saarland haben sie das* Licht* ausgemacht.
> 
> Allerdings ist Jens III vom Training zurück!


 
*Osram* hält länger .

Ja, wo ist Kai eigentlich?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hä?


 
Das bezieht sich auf die Beiträge:  20819 bis ca. 20833
                                                 20821 speziell
                                                 20824  -//-
 mußte mal der Reihe nach lesen
ER IST WIEDER DER ALTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ja, wo ist Kai eigentlich?



Der macht sich hier im normalen CC-Bereich sehr rar obwohl er eigentlich jeden Tag im Forum aktiv ist. Auch auf eine PN von mir hat er leider nicht reagiert.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf die Beiträge:  20819 bis ca. 20833
> 20821 speziell
> 20824  -//-
> mußte mal der Reihe nach lesen
> ER IST WIEDER DER ALTE



Ach so, ich hatte das auf mich bezogen.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> *Osram* hält länger .
> 
> Ja, wo ist Kai eigentlich?





Ich hin dann auch mal weg, N8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2013)

Gn8

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der macht sich hier im normalen CC-Bereich sehr rar obwohl er eigentlich jeden Tag im Forum aktiv ist. Auch auf eine PN von mir hat er leider nicht reagiert.


 
Vielleicht hat er Kai-ne Lust auf dich .


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hin dann auch mal weg, n8!


 
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (8. Februar 2013)

Garnichts mehr los hier aufeinmal


----------



## cpprelude (8. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Garnichts mehr los hier aufeinmal


 
Ironie Modus an ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr schöne Fotostrecke 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/04/shimano-saint-2013-antrieb-rd-m820-fc-m825-fahrbericht/
nicht unser Thema, aber gut gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Garnichts mehr los hier aufeinmal


 
so sind se, die Alten


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2013)

???


Ach ja,... Moirgen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er Kai-ne Lust auf dich .



Kann sein...


Moin!


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2013)

moin,


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Moin,
bin auf Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin auf Arbeit





cool ! 

bin jetzt gleich mit kind und kegel in mannheim shoppen.............


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin auf Arbeit



Ich sehe nur ein Fragezeichen.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Schon eine Stunde gelernt. Jetzt erstmal Pause im IBC


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2013)

Hihi,... Ich war schon einkaufen und nach dem mittag essen gehts auf den crosser 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur ein Fragezeichen.


 
neuer Versuch, ich bastle noch mit den Uploads rum

Variante: http://www.pic-upload.de/


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

anderer Versuch

Variante: Bild in Forum


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Den Größenunterschied kann ich mir nicht erklääääären


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2013)

...schöne Aussicht, Comfortbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Den Größenunterschied kann ich mir nicht erklääääären



Moin Jens III. und Rest!

Die unterschiedlichen Größen sind der Laune der Natur geschuldet aber schön sind sie doch alle - oder nicht?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens III. und Rest!
> 
> Die unterschiedlichen Größen sind der Laune der Natur geschuldet aber schön sind sie doch alle - oder nicht?!


 
das ist jetzt aber mindestens 3-deutig


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Es ging doch um die Hinterteile der Ladys auf dem Bild - oder nicht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens III. und Rest!
> 
> Die unterschiedlichen Größen sind der Laune der Natur geschuldet aber schön sind sie doch alle - oder nicht?!


 
man, jetzt habe ich erst richtig geschnallt was Du meinst


----------



## BENDERR (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Könnte man so fortführen: Kai? Meldet sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr und bei den Phillips in Wermelskirchen und im Saarland haben sie das Licht ausgemacht.
> 
> Allerdings ist Jens III vom Training zurück!



ich heiß aber nicht philip!!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Steht doch sogar im Nickname, sein Name tzzz 
Man könnte glatt meinen ihr trainiert zu wenig und habt den Kopf nicht frei 


Für mich gehts zum alternativen Krafttraining -> Bäume schubsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Steht doch sogar im Nickname, sein Name tzzz
> Man könnte glatt meinen ihr trainiert zu wenig und habt den Kopf nicht frei
> 
> 
> Für mich gehts zum alternativen Krafttraining -> Bäume schubsen!


 
ist doch bestimmt zu kalt


----------



## Junior97 (9. Februar 2013)

Moin,
Update am Zoulou !!
-Gabelschaft gekürzt (50g Gespart)  
-Easton EC70 Wide montiert 
Damit bin ich jetzt bei 10,654Kg


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

Mein Cockpit ist erstmal fertig.


----------



## Junior97 (9. Februar 2013)

Geiles Teil ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Update am Zoulou !!
> -Gabelschaft gekürzt (50g Gespart)
> -Easton EC70 Wide montiert
> Damit bin ich jetzt bei 10,654Kg


 
Wieso ist das noch so schwer für ein Hard-Teil?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Februar 2013)

Der LRS ist wohl die antwort  und die momentanige Reifenwahl


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

geiles Teil? jep

aber neu  ist der Lenker


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2013)

> Könnte man so fortführen: Kai? Meldet sich irgendwie gar nicht mehr und bei den Phillips in Wermelskirchen und im Saarland haben sie das Licht ausgemacht.
> 
> Allerdings ist Jens III vom Training zurück!




Doch hier bin ich, war grad beim Training...Stecke im mom inner Klausurphase...dewegen schreibe ich im mom hier net ganz soo viel, werde mich aber bessern


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...schöne Aussicht, Comfortbiker



Wobei Marco wahrscheinlich nur die Aussicht auf die Jacobs-Büchse erkennt!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich heiß aber nicht philip!!



Sorry, im Eifer des Gefechts gehen einem schon mal die Gäule durch. Aber immerhin konnten wir so feststellen das das Licht im Saarland noch brennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

ich halt mich jetzt zurück, mir ist es draußen zu kalt
obwohl ich nicht glaube, das hier wer nackt radelt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

Okay, okay.... jetzt habe ich die Beschwerden der anderen Jungs verstanden.  Einmal zu lange hier weg - dann ist der verlorene Faden garantiert.

Bin z.Zt. viel beschäftigt und muss mit Holy etwas Zeit verbringen  -  wenn ich denn Welche habe.
Schauen gerade zusammen die Twilight-Triologie. Geht! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann musst eben mal was von Sascha oder mir kaufen (*TT kann auch vorzüglich verpacken *).
> Dann hast du am Auspacken mehr Spaß als mit dem Inhalt



Da gebe ich mir auch Mühe! So muss das sein, oder!?

Ach ja... "Danke" ! 



InoX schrieb:


> Mein Cockpit ist erstmal fertig.



Gefällt mir Philipp! 
Ich, als alter 29er-Jünger (!!!), finde sogar dein 26er jetzt zig mal schöner als das Giant! Und als das Tomac auch (sorry!Meine Meinung!) 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei Marco wahrscheinlich nur die Aussicht auf die Jacobs-Büchse erkennt!



Ne, ne, ne du !? - Langsam müsstest du mich kennen.... 

So, weiter geht´s mit dem Film. Bis später dann...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

Fertig, das Eisenschwein...


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil 

Ach ja, 3:1


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich mir auch Mühe! So muss das sein, oder!?
> 
> Ach ja... "Danke" !



Find ich auch! Sehen nur manch andere Verkäufer und manche Online-Shops anders.

Inbred kommt gut. Interessante Leitungsführung an der Gabel, kommt genau wo her?

Schön, dass du keine anderweitig bunten Teile verbaut hast. Ggf. wäre ein schwarzer Sattel noch besser.
Das  mit der Stütze geht so aber auch nicht 
Weißt du sicherlich selbst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Find ich auch! Sehen nur manch andere Verkäufer und manche Online-Shops anders.
> 
> Inbred kommt gut. Interessante Leitungsführung an der Gabel, kommt genau wo her?
> 
> ...




Die Stütze hat mich 4 oder 5  gekostet. Der Sattel knapp 11 (neu mit Rechnung + Garantie). Dafür passt´s! 
Vielleicht strippe ich das neue Sättelchen auch gerade...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2013)

Welcome back! Und Beileid geht euch,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Vor dem Hintergrund passt es natürlich! (den preislichen meine ich)
Aber es muss ja immer was geben 
Nur Setback + Sattel ganz vorne passt irgendwie nicht ganz.
Ich würde den nicht strippen


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

4:1 ich mach mich nass..... Geil, geil, geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> 4:1 ich mach mich nass..... Geil, geil, geil!



Oida


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Was ist dass denn nun für ne Leitungsführung für die Bremse Marco?! 
Finde den Sattelschnellspanner nicht hübsch. Aber sonst (bis auf die schon angesprochene Kombi Sattel/Stütze) recht schön geworden, dafür dass du eh nicht viel ausgeben wolltest.


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens III. du kannst es auch wie die Großen machen und nutzt:
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/
> 
> ...



Hey Veikko, scharfes Teil!!




ohneworte schrieb:


> Marco ist ja z.B. Momentan andersweitig gut beschäftigt, Dennis macht sich die letzten Tage ein wenig rar, Veikko war krank und Marcus hat sich die letzten 2 Wochen bis auf den heutigen Tag auch sehr zurückgehalten. Der Doc ist z.Zt. Nur am arbeiten und Maik scheinbar auf seiner Insel eingefroren.
> 
> Und die Berlin-Brandenburgfraktion ist wohl mit Pappschnee eingeschneit.



War auch beschäftigt, am Maxari ein wenig rumgeschraubt und die Teile für mein Focus trudelten auch endlich mal ein...

Heute schon eingesaut und glücklich!!








InoX schrieb:


> Mein Cockpit ist erstmal fertig.



Sehr schön!!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fertig, das Eisenschwein...



Noch eins? 
Du Freak!
Aber leider geil!!
Sind die Procraft Superlite Griffe ,oder? Find die ziemlich gut für das Geld!
Jetzt noch ein Stahlrenner...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Hab noch ne kleine Runde durch unsere Gegend gekurbelt, damit ich für meine Geb.-Feier richtig Hunger und Durst bekomme.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

DEINE Geburtstagsfeier?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> DEINE Geburtstagsfeier?


 
jedes Jahr am 08.02.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin z.Zt. viel beschäftigt und muss mit Holy etwas Zeit verbringen  -  wenn ich denn Welche habe.
> Schauen gerade zusammen die Twilight-Triologie. Geht!
> 
> Ne, ne, ne du !? - Langsam müsstest du mich kennen....



Wenn meine Madame mit mir mehr Zeit verbringen will bräuchte sie definitiv nicht mit Twilight kommen!:kotz:

Ansonsten sag ich zur Jacobs-Büche in Zusammenhang mit Dir nur wie das Krümelmonster bei Keksen: "Kaffffffeeeee!"


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2013)

Muß jetzt pausieren, die Gäste trudeln ein


----------



## BENDERR (9. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> jedes Jahr am 08.02.



herzlichn glückwunsch (nachträglich) !


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch nachträglich und alles Gute.... Viel Spaß beim feiern, ich trinke ein Havana auf Dich!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fertig, das Eisenschwein...



Sehr schön geworden!

Vielleicht bekomme ich einen 29er Stahlrahmen von Patria unlackiert. Da mach ich dann farblich vielleicht was ganz Verrücktes von.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2013)

Gz 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## machnfz (9. Februar 2013)

Gleich gehts wieder in die Wohnung und wehe ihr postet wieder 10 Seiten


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hey Veikko, scharfes Teil!!
> 
> War auch beschäftigt, am Maxari ein wenig rumgeschraubt und die Teile für mein Focus trudelten auch endlich mal ein...
> 
> Heute schon eingesaut und glücklich!!



Schön geworden das Focus!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

machnfz schrieb:


> Gleich gehts wieder in die Wohnung und wehe ihr postet wieder 10 Seiten



Hallo.

wer bist Du?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> jedes Jahr am 08.02.



Meine Allerherzlichsten Nachträglichen Glückwünsche an Dich Jens!


Alter Sack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

1-0!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 1-0!



Das WE wird immer besser


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Jens III. von mir auch noch wassermännliche Geburtstagsgrüße um die Ecke!  

Schöne Bilder! Wo ist denn die Burgruine?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

2-0!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Muß jetzt pausieren, die Gäste trudeln ein



Viel Spaß und Alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2013)

So feddich mit lernen für Heute, ich guck mal, dass ich gleich noch nen paar wp Punkte mache...

Was wird eigentlich grad gespielt, Fußball, Wasserball oder wie? Ich krich iwe nix mehr mit


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Heute war mal wieder ein typischer Samstag wie die letzten Wochen auch. Morgens bei Sonnenschein muss natürlich einkaufen gegangen werden obwohl der Nachmittag laut Wetterprognose mit Niederschlägen angesagt war...

Ich war gerade eine Viertelstunde unterwegs!







Bei uns machen die Supermärkte ja nicht erst um 22:00 Uhr zu.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So feddich mit lernen für Heute, ich guck mal, dass ich gleich noch nen paar wp Punkte mache...
> 
> Was wird eigentlich grad gespielt, Fußball, Wasserball oder wie? Ich krich iwe nix mehr mit



Fußball, Bayern gegen Schalke!


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich.

Schöne Bilder auf den letzten Seiten.

habe da heute auch noch eine Runde gedreht und ein paar Bilder geschossen. Das Cockpit gefällt mir richtig gut und das Gewicht stimmt auch. Endlich wieder 58 cm Lenkerbreite.






Der Lenker schimmert so geil.












noch grauer als es eh schon ist.






und noch ein wenig Natur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Die von Dir genannte Lenkerbreite hat mein 26er CC-Fully auch!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Wir haben ja richtige Fotokünstler hier...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

3-0!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was ist dass denn nun für ne Leitungsführung für die Bremse Marco?!
> Finde den Sattelschnellspanner nicht hübsch. Aber sonst (bis auf die schon angesprochene Kombi Sattel/Stütze) recht schön geworden, dafür dass du eh nicht viel ausgeben wolltest.



Was´n mit der Leitungsführung?? 
Sieht "straff" aus am Sattel, aber täuscht ; die Leitung ist sauber geführt und scheuert nicht.
Kabelbinder sehen doch schaizze aus! 

Deine Scandal ist mMn das Hübscheste im Forum! 
Die DT-Fork ist sehr, sehr, sehr hübsch!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> jedes Jahr am 08.02.





BENDERR schrieb:


> herzlichn glückwunsch (nachträglich) !



Auch von mir!
Wie alt sind wir denn geworden, Jens III ?

*Kann es sein, dass morgen noch jemand hier Geburtstag hat????? *



machnfz schrieb:


> Gleich gehts wieder in die Wohnung und wehe ihr postet wieder 10 Seiten



  Wer bist du denn? Hatten wir dich schon hier?
Sonst musst du erst an _*ohneworte*_ vorbei...


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2013)

> Fußball, Bayern gegen Schalke!



Ah Kontext danke

@ Philipp Der Bock is ja richtig geil geworden


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Marco, frag Holy mal ob du eine Folge aussetzen darfst, weil du deine Freunde nicht mehr verstehst. 
Wir wollten wissen WOMIT die Leitung an der Forke befestigt ist. Was die Gummiringe festhalten - worin die Leitung geführt wird?!
Verstehst du mich jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

Halt, falscher Link. Moment....


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was´n mit der Leitungsführung??
> Sieht "straff" aus am Sattel, aber täuscht ; die Leitung ist sauber geführt und scheuert nicht.
> Kabelbinder sehen doch schaizze aus!
> 
> ...



Genau!

Ansonsten sag ich nur: 4-0!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2013)

-->    http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-cablehorse/aid:40619


Sorry! 
Die sind aber klasse!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2013)

Mit nen 58er wollte ich nimmer fahre... Aber sieht echt gut aus der Bock 

Und das mit SA früh einkaufen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hasse dieses Samstag morgen einkaufen gehen sollen müssen...


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

Bin auch ganz zufrieden. Das Steuerrohr bräuchte noch einen Aufkleber. Gibts da Vorschläge? Das Fusion "F" finde ich eigentlich recht unsexy


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Zu ihrer Ehrenrettung muss ich aber sagen das ich Heute Morgen noch mit dem Auto in die Werkstatt musste.

Sonst ist das die letzten Wochen aber immer so gewesen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2013)

Für's "Killer V" habe ich meinen Lenker auch wieder auf 580 mm gestutzt.



maddda schrieb:


> @ Philipp Der Bock is ja richtig geil geworden



Finde ich aber auch!
Der neue Lenker sieht echt gut aus. Hast du zufällig auch die Bremsscheiben gewechselt?



InoX schrieb:


> Bin auch ganz zufrieden. Das Steuerrohr bräuchte noch einen Aufkleber. Gibts da Vorschläge? Das Fusion "F" finde ich eigentlich recht unsexy



Das habe ich auch immer als einen Makel des Rahmens angesehen. Geändert habe ich das in 3 Jahren aber auch nicht.



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Samstag morgen einkaufen gehen sollen müssen...



Deswegen gehe ich jetzt gleich einkaufen


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Samstag morgen einkaufen gehen sollen müssen...



Berufstätigenschicksal!

Moin Christian!


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Zu ihrer Ehrenrettung muss ich aber sagen das ich Heute Morgen noch mit dem Auto in die Werkstatt musste.
> 
> Sonst ist das die letzten Wochen aber immer so gewesen...



Da bin ich manchmal auch nicht böse wenn ich Sa arbeiten muss, und mir das ersparen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deswegen gehe ich jetzt gleich einkaufen



Habs auch schon geschafft es auf Freitag Abend umzulegen.
Aber Frau hat irgendwie mehr Freude am Samstag...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Aber Frau hat irgendwie mehr Freude am Samstag...



So sieht das hier auch aus.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

so jungs...moin

sind wieder aus dem tessin zurück und hei lasst eure schneefotos bei euch. Wir hatten heute geilstes wetter und trockene trails

Und endlich mal wieder 31/2h unterwegs. am liebsten wäre ich gleich geblieben.

Alles sehrschöne bikes hier auf den letzten seiten...

Hübsch Marco...du kennst ja meine verbesserungsvorschläge

Bilder ohne schnee folgen...schalalaaa


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens! Und natürlich alle anderen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

Naja, so ist halt dafür darf ich Bikes in der Wohnung parken und sogar ab und zu damit in die Badewanne sozusagen der Ausgleich...
Moin Doc!
Geil der T5!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Parken ja, Badewanne definitiv nein!


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Parken ja, Badewanne definitiv nein!


Muss dazu auch sagen das es zwei Bäder gibt und das obere eigentlich nicht benutzt wird.
Edit: Doch die Gäste...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Hab heute die Karre das erste Mal in der Dusche sauber gemacht. Mehr schlecht als recht. Leider war der Dreck immernoch angefroren, also konnte ich es nicht draußen abspritzen.


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Samstag morgen einkaufen gehen sollen müssen...




hehe geht mir auch so !!!!


 @Jens. alles gute nachträglich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Hat bei mir auch ein wenig gedauert den Dreck vom Unterrohr runterzuspülen. War auch ordentlich festgefroren.


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, ist schon umständlich aber draussen ist bei uns das Wasser abgestellt da mein Opa sich um die Leitungen sorgt.

Aha der Matze, noch einer...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hab da so ein Aqua2Go mit Wassertank im Keller stehen. Sonst wäre das auch Essig mit Wasser draußen.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

danke für den bus...schnäppchen gewesen.

Hatte hier jemand geburtstag???


----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

Verdammt Jens, du hast einfach alles.
In meinem nächsten Leben möchte ich gerne ein Jens OW sein.

@ Doc 
Irgendwann muss ich mir auch mal so ein schnäppchen gönnen!! =)


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> danke für den bus...schnäppchen gewesen.
> 
> Hatte hier jemand geburtstag???



Jens der Dritte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab da so ein Aqua2Go mit Wassertank im Keller stehen. Sonst wäre das auch Essig mit Wasser draußen.



Wasser in der Garage -> Friert erst nach einigen Tagen minus.
Aber ich will nicht 3h mitm Schlauch im Garten stehn, um mit 8°C kaltem Wasser den Eismatsch von Rad zu lösen 

Jaja ich weiß, Luxusprobleme!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jens der Dritte!




Verdammt und ich hab nix mitbekommen vor lauter arbeit und tessin

sorry Jens (OW)

Nachträglich noch alles gute...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

hier noch bilder von heute...

In mendrisio angekommen bikes bereitmachen und uns auch...





bischen die strasse hoch...





oben angekommen...





aussicht geniessen...





etwas tierisches darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen...





schnee hats dann auch noch bischen gegeben...1150müM





werden diesen trip ins tessin nun öfters mal machen...

und bilder für veikko sind ja jetzt auch dabei...von meiner freundin...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Der Bulli ist klasse 
Wenn ich groß bin.... 

Die Tour wäre ich auch gern gefahren, Abendessen habt ihr auch gleich mitgenommen?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Verdammt und ich hab nix mitbekommen vor lauter arbeit und tessin
> 
> sorry Jens (OW)
> 
> Nachträglich noch alles gute...



Nee, nicht ich! Ich bin erst im Juni dran!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> werden diesen trip ins tessin nun öfters mal machen...



Kann ich gar nicht verstehen....

Du bist einfach ein "Glückskind"... Geile Bikes, die Berge vor der Tür, ne Freundin mit dem gleichen Hobby, tolle Bikesocken und der T5 passt auch 

Moin Doc


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Da kann man schon neidisch werden


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Super und beneidenswerte Bilder Jens! 
Wirklich toll wenn man alles so vor der Tür hat, mehr oder weniger.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

ja, da sind wir wirklich gesegnet...alles vom feinsten.

Natürlich die natur meine ich.

Würde mit euch gerne mal sowas fahrn jungs...august sag ich nur...

Da liegt dann sicher auch nen trip dahin drin...

Ein tag dort und man ist wieder ausgeglichen, fröhlich und relaxt.

Wir wissen es auch wirklich zu schätzen.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

moin veikko...

und wenns bilder vom schatzi gibt bist du sofort zur stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Super und beneidenswerte Bilder Jens!
> Wirklich toll wenn man alles so vor der Tür hat, mehr oder weniger.



Bist Du eigentlich schon mal den Rennsteig gefahren? Ist doch bei Dir auf der Ecke und ich habe überlegt, den in diesem Jahr mal zu fahren...


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, da sind wir wirklich gesegnet...alles vom feinsten.
> 
> Natürlich die natur meine ich.
> 
> ...



... oder liegt mit Herzinfarkt auf halber Strecke am Hang!


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich schon mal den Rennsteig gefahren? Ist doch bei Dir auf der Ecke und ich habe überlegt, den in diesem Jahr mal zu fahren...



Geo hattest du abgewählt Marcus?
Naja, ganz weit weg ist es nicht. Ist eigentlich mein Ziel, wenn du weißt was ich meine. Vlt. klappt es ja? Wäre geil. Nur wir beiden. 
Das wäre für uns Flachländer wie ne Alpenüberquerung!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Bulli ist klasse
> Wenn ich groß bin....
> 
> Die Tour wäre ich auch gern gefahren, Abendessen habt ihr auch gleich mitgenommen?



Und so viel Platz hast Du im Innenraum:





Ist dann aber meiner (aber noch der Alte).


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja, da sind wir wirklich gesegnet...alles vom feinsten.
> 
> Natürlich die natur meine ich.
> 
> ...



August!


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

Den Rennsteig würde ich auch mal fahren...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Geo hattest du abgewählt Marcus?
> Naja, ganz weit weg ist es nicht. Ist eigentlich mein Ziel, wenn du weißt was ich meine. Vlt. klappt es ja? Wäre geil. Nur wir beiden.
> Das wäre für uns Flachländer wie ne Alpenüberquerung!



Hier ist noch so ein Flachländer!

Obwohl Heute waren es hier vor Ort immerhin 700 Höhenmeter auf der Tour.


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier ist noch so ein Flachländer!
> 
> Obwohl Heute waren es hier vor Ort immerhin 700 Höhenmeter auf der Tour.



Du bist aber zu gut trainiert - oder?!

Und wenn Philipp mit will dann nur mit  Nokian Gazzaloddi und unserem Gepäck!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> August!




Vielleicht kann man ja mal noch früher was machen...bist ja flexibel...

So jungs, bin dann mal für heute noch abwesend

FRAUENPFLEGE...

tschüüüüsssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2013)

Jens kennt eben jeden Höhenmeter persönlich. 
Da hats der Doc schon schwieriger


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du bist aber zu gut trainiert - oder?!
> 
> Und wenn Philipp mit will dann nur mit  Nokian Gazzaloddi und unserem Gepäck!



Ach watt, 95 Kilo müssen den Berg hoch!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jens kennt eben jeden Höhenmeter persönlich.
> Da hats der Doc schon schwieriger


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du bist aber zu gut trainiert - oder?!
> 
> Und wenn Philipp mit will dann nur mit  Nokian Gazzaloddi und unserem Gepäck!



Wenns das noch auf hochdeutsch gibt dann überleg ich es mir nochmal.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Geo hattest du abgewählt Marcus?
> Naja, ganz weit weg ist es nicht. Ist eigentlich mein Ziel, wenn du weißt was ich meine. Vlt. klappt es ja? Wäre geil. Nur wir beiden.
> Das wäre für uns Flachländer wie ne Alpenüberquerung!



Von Markkleeberg nach Blankenstein sind es 139km.... erzähl mir nichts von Geo! Ich war im letzten Jahr 2x in Oberhof und finde die Ecke sehr schön

Hätte was wir beiden alten Problemsäcke


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Von Markkleeberg nach Blankenstein sind es 139km.... erzähl mir nichts von Geo! Ich war im letzten Jahr 2x in Oberhof und finde die Ecke sehr schön
> 
> Hätte was wir beiden alten Problemsäcke



Dann macht ihr mal eure Renterfuhre.*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Von Markkleeberg nach Blankenstein sind es 139km.... erzähl mir nichts von Geo! Ich war im letzten Jahr 2x in Oberhof und finde die Ecke sehr schön
> 
> Hätte was wir beiden alten Problemsäcke



Uns beide zusammen erträgt wahrscheinlich gar keiner!


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2013)

ich melde mich auch mal ab jungs,,,,,,
dvd mitm frauchen guggn


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jens kennt eben jeden Höhenmeter persönlich.
> Da hats der Doc schon schwieriger



Und zwar mit Vornamen.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann macht ihr mal eure Renterfuhre.*duckundweg*



Ich habe auch nicht an eine Biketour gedacht.... Wir wandern da drüber schlafen im Klostern, trinken Tee und essen legger Kuchen 
Ach ja, wir meckern natürlich immer über diese bösen, rücksichtslosen Biker


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Uns beide zusammen erträgt wahrscheinlich gar keiner!



Wenn Marcus genug Havana mitbringt.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ich melde mich auch mal ab jungs,,,,,,
> dvd mitm frauchen guggn



Hier läuft DSDS...:kotz:


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier läuft DSDS...:kotz:




dabei wird meine aggressiv


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> dabei wird meine aggressiv



Gute Frau, Matze!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> dabei wird meine aggressiv



Das wäre hier problematisch denn sie hat es ja selber eingeschaltet.


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn Marcus genug Havana mitbringt.



Glaubt nicht alles, was ihr über mich hört. Die Wahrheit ist viel schlimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (9. Februar 2013)

Sag auch mal GN8, muss jetzt noch ne Runde ps3 mit dem Junior zocken.
Dazu ein eiskaltes Weizen..:thumbup:

Bis dann...


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2013)

Bin jetzt auch erstmal vorm TV, nen ollen Tatort auf N3 gucken, mit der Chefin.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sag auch mal GN8, muss jetzt noch ne Runde ps3 mit dem Junior zocken.
> Dazu ein eiskaltes Weizen..:thumbup:
> 
> Bis dann...



Hmm, Weizen ist eine gute Idee!


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2013)

So mir oxidiert jez auch vor dem Unterhaltmichkasten....


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2013)

Jackson wird langsam groß....

http://www.nsmb.com/jackson-goldstone-goes-to-woodward/


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Geb.-Grüße,
so wies aussieht bin ich der "Alte Sack" in der perfekten, unberechenbaren, gut gemischtenn Runde hier. Für die, die nicht mein Profil kennen, es sind 1/2 Jahrhundert + 2 Jahre geworden.
Meistens spielen wir ein von mir umgebautes Spiel, diesmal "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" für 8 Personen mit einer Spielzeit um die 3 Stunden











ansonsten war ja wieder viel los hier.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens III. von mir auch noch wassermännliche Geburtstagsgrüße um die Ecke!
> 
> Schöne Bilder! Wo ist denn die Burgruine?


 
Das ist auf meiner Trainingsrunde von Naumburg-Bad Kösen-Rudelsburg-Saaleck-Himmelreich-Naumburg (42km/800Hm)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qnrexhrejdhyaqwv&referrer=trackList


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich schon mal den Rennsteig gefahren? Ist doch bei Dir auf der Ecke und ich habe überlegt, den in diesem Jahr mal zu fahren...


 
Wenn ihr noch einen flexiblen Reparaturservice direkt auf der Strecke als Hilfe wollt, bin ich gern mit dabei.
Referenzen:
-noch nie liegengeblieben (rollende Werkstadt)
-2012 Alpenüberquerung (Solo) Garmisch-Nassereith-Heidelberger Hütte-   Val d' Uina Schlucht-Sesvennahütte-Umbrail Pass-Bormio-Garda
  ( ca.500km u. 14000Hm) in 5 Tagen

Lasst euch nicht Hetzen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Kann es sein, dass Veikko heute Geburtstag hat??????????????  
Das haben mir Engelszungen zugeflüstert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Februar 2013)

N'Abend oder Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Moin!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch Veikko!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Alles gudde

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

ja ja der veikko der alte sack!!!!!

Glückwunsch aus der schweiz...hätte ich das gewusst hättest du ne toblerone im haus

Moin


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

bei uns leuchtet gerade abartig die sonne in die bude. Guckt hinter dem stanserhorn hervor und sagt uns...los los ab in den schnee. na dann gehts mal los richtung "fräcki" unseren hausberg. 

Schneeschuhlufen mit den hunden ist angesagt. Später ev noch aufs steelecht III

greets jungs...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

Moin!

und Alles jute zum Purzeltag Veikko  

hört ja gar nicht auf mit den Geburtstagen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Veikko!


 

da schliße ich mich gerne mit an noch ne alter Mann hier


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja ja der veikko der alte sack!!!!!
> 
> Glückwunsch aus der schweiz...hätte ich das gewusst hättest du ne toblerone im haus
> 
> Moin



Moin Jens,

Hast Du denn inzwischen geschnallt das der Comfortbiker Jens vorgestern Geburtstag hatte und nicht ich?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

So, die ersten 2 Kilometer Radfahren hab ich schon bei eiskalten Temperaturen und strahlenden Sonnenschein hinter mir.
(Warum muss der Bäcker hier direkt gegenüber auch Sonntags geschlossen haben?)

Gleich nach dem Frühstücken geht's dann auf's Bike!


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2013)

Alles Gute Veikko!


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. Februar 2013)

*Moin!*
*
Und alles Gute Dir zum Geburtstag Veikko!!!*


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen Jungs

und vielen Dank für die viiiieeelen Glückwünsche!!!!
Hatte zwar gehofft heute mal ne leichte Runde rollen zu können aber irgendwie gehts mir immer noch nicht 100%ig gut (Husten, Nase noch entzündet) und ich denke nicht dass es viel Sinn macht.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

Moin Veikko......

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Ich hoffe Du bist reichlich beschenkt worden und wirst einen schönen Tag haben!

Gruß und gute Besserung


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2013)

*alles *
*gute*
*zum*
*b-*
*day*
*veikko
*


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen!


Veikko, auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Ehrentag! 
Du kannst es gebrauchen, also: Auf die Gesundheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab heute auch krank frei... dafuer gibts jetzt erstmal Lachs lasagne; )

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Alles Gute, Veikko!

Ich bin gerade beim Frühstücken... Madame ist dieses WE nicht da.
Dabei werde ich von ordentlichen Rückenschmerzen geplagt, da ich mich Freitagabend dank der Glätte einmal ordentlich langgemacht habe...


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2013)

herzlichn glückwunsch veikko!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2013)

Von Wassermann zu Wassermann, ich wünsche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag, viel Gesundheit und Kraft für nächste Jahr! 
lass Dich heute besonderst verwöhnen


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> Hast Du denn inzwischen geschnallt das der Comfortbiker Jens vorgestern Geburtstag hatte und nicht ich?
> 
> ...



Jup, das hab ich...auch dir jens III alles gute nachträglich...

und allen kranken gute besserung


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

bild von der heutigen schneetour...mit schneeschuhen rauf und auf den skiern runter..hammer wetter bei uns heute...aber kalt wie sau...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Veikko!
> 
> Ich bin gerade beim Frühstücken... Madame ist dieses WE nicht da.
> Dabei werde ich von ordentlichen Rückenschmerzen geplagt, da ich mich Freitagabend dank der Glätte einmal ordentlich langgemacht habe...



Aua, ich kann da seit dem 6. September vollauf mitfühlen. das kann höllische Schmerzen verursachen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bild von der heutigen schneetour...mit schneeschuhen rauf und auf den skiern runter..hammer wetter bei uns heute...aber kalt wie sau...



Das sieht vom Wetter genauso genial aus wie bei uns. Nur mit dem Schnee kann ich nun überhaupt nicht mithalten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aua, ich kann da seit dem 6. September vollauf mitfühlen. das kann höllische Schmerzen verursachen.



Oh ja. Das einzige, worüber ich froh bin, ist die weiterhin volle Beweglichkeit. Unangenehm ist es natürlich trotzdem. Daher muss ich es bei einer Tour in dieser Woche belassen und werde mich Di wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Und dabei kann ich nächstes WE schon wieder nicht 

Ach ja, ich habe mich nicht beim Rad fahren hingelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Ich schon, aus vollem Lauf klassisch über den Lenker auf Asphalt. Die Prellungen haben mich ein paar Wochen begleitet!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Jup, ich erinnere mich. 
Bei mir ist es auf den Straßenbahnschienen passiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

Heute zu gut bei der CTF-Tour, hab mich mit einem Mädel auf einem Crosser unterhalten:

Sie: "Sag mal ist mein Hintern auch so dreckig wie deiner?"
Ich musste kurz überlegen, muss ich mich ja absichtlich nach Hinten fallen lassen um dann extra noch mal hinzugucken.
Sie: "Und?"
Ich: "Jap ist auch dreckig "
War so ziemlich das erste Mal mit Erlaubnis und Absicht auf fremden Hintern zu gucken


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute zu gut bei der CTF-Tour, hab mich mit einem Mädel auf einem Crosser unterhalten:
> 
> Sie: "Sag mal ist mein Hintern auch so dreckig wie deiner?"
> Ich musste kurz überlegen, muss ich mich ja absichtlich nach Hinten fallen lassen um dann extra noch mal hinzugucken.
> ...



*Bilder?!  *


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Genau! Du hättest sagen müssen "Warte, ich mache ein Foto, dann kannst du selbst vergleichen."


----------



## zweikreise (10. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal hat mal jemand von euch die Federn von den Eggbeatern gewechselt? ich bekomm die Hülsen einfach net raus

Verdammt account von Vaddi ich bins da Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau! Du hättest sagen müssen "Warte, ich mache ein Foto, dann kannst du selbst vergleichen."



So cool wärst du in dem Moment gewesen?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat mal jemand von euch die Federn von den Eggbeatern gewechselt? ich bekomm die Hülsen einfach net raus
> 
> Verdammt account von Vaddi ich bins da Philipp



Nee hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Muss man wohl mit Gewalt ran?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So cool wärst du in dem Moment gewesen?



Du suchst, nicht ich


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

Mal zwischendrin ein Bild, nach Umrüstung von SLX auf XT. Fehlen aber noch die Hebel, mach ich dann wenn der Lenker kommt zusammen mit dem Bremszeugs.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Oh Mann Marcel, Du peilst ja wohl gar nichts!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir bis auf die Pedale echt gut!


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gefällt mir bis auf die Pedale echt gut!




 Jaaa, da liegen zur Zeit keine anderen rum. Hätte maximal zwei Stöcke einstöpseln können.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oh Mann Marcel, Du peilst ja wohl gar nichts!



Jaja


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Chance vertan!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jaaa, da liegen zur Zeit keine anderen rum. Hätte maximal zwei Stöcke einstöpseln können.



Sitzstangen aus nem Vogelkäfig wären auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

Ach was, die seh ich nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sitzstangen aus nem Vogelkäfig wären auch nicht schlecht!



Hm, wir haben aber nur Hund, Katze, Mäuse, Schlangen und Spinnen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Lass mich raten, eine Tierart wird als Futter gehalten?


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, eine Tierart wird als Futter gehalten?





Ursprünglich schon, bis dann meine Gute rausgefunden hat was es alles für tolle Farbmäuse gibt und dann wurden es paar mehr und einige davon sind Künstler geworden.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Ok, soweit die blanke Theorie....


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, eine Tierart wird als Futter gehalten?



Die armen Katzen....


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2013)

sitze hier auch gerade mit drei Mäusen auf dem Sofa...



... Farbmäusen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die armen Katzen....



Du hast da was falsch gelesen. Veikko hält sich keinen kleinen behaarten Außerirdischen in seiner Wohnung!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> sitze hier auch gerade mit drei Mäusen auf dem Sofa...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Farbmäusen.



Staubmäuse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> sitze hier auch gerade mit drei Mäusen auf dem Sofa...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Farbmäusen.



Was sind Farbmäuse?


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was sind Farbmäuse?


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

Die gibt es in zig und wirklich auch sehr schönen Farben.


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mal zwischendrin ein Bild, nach Umrüstung von SLX auf XT. Fehlen aber noch die Hebel, mach ich dann wenn der Lenker kommt zusammen mit dem Bremszeugs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Ich muss echgt zugeben... Der bock bringt mich dazu, ueber ne schwarze 2beinige gabel fuer mein zaboo nach zu denken...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

Hat hier schon mal jemand die Fun Works Stütze gekürzt?






Ich hab so eine in rot und diese Eloxalfarbe passt exakt zum Rest am Rad. Bei KCNC gibts rot nur ab 400mm länge.
Kann ich die FW bedenkenlos auf z.B. 350mm kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht, warum man das nicht können sollte.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade in der Gewichtsdatenbank gefunden, dass die Stütze selbst bei 250mm noch 190g auf die Waage bringt.

Also doch schwarze KCNC?!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich muss echgt zugeben... Der bock bringt mich dazu, ueber ne schwarze 2beinige gabel fuer mein zaboo nach zu denken...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Und lefty weggeben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Bist du doof??? Die ist im epic und bleibt da! Das ist die perfekte kombi!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab gerade in der Gewichtsdatenbank gefunden, dass die Stütze selbst bei 250mm noch 190g auf die Waage bringt.
> 
> Also doch schwarze KCNC?!



Hier behauptet gerade jemand das Dein Avatarbild wie eine Vagina aussieht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Ohne sche***, DAS dachte ich auch schon 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier behauptet gerade jemand das Dein Avatarbild wie eine Vagina aussieht!



wer denn??

mal nen vergleich der strümpfe...

die passt ja eichtig gut zu mir...
meine strümpfe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













jetzt weiss man woher ich diese armlinge habe

hoffentlich hats meine freundin nicht gelesen...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ohne sche***, DAS dachte ich auch schon
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Es kam eben noch hinterher: "Das schreibst Du doch hoffentlich nicht da rein?!"

Ich doch nicht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Boooese

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Es kam eben noch hinterher: "Das schreibst Du doch hoffentlich nicht da rein?!"
> 
> Ich doch nicht!



Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

Heute gibt es den Tatort aus Luzern... Mal sehen wie der Doc wirklich lebt, die Bilder von ihm können nicht echt sein


----------



## cpprelude (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es den Tatort aus Luzern... Mal sehen wie der Doc wirklich lebt, die Bilder von ihm können nicht echt sein


 
Moin Marcus! Auf welchem Kanal und wieviel Uhr?


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marcus! Auf welchem Kanal und wieviel Uhr?



Moin Cihan... Du fragst nicht wirklich, wo am So der Tatort läuft

Jetzt auf ARD


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat mal jemand von euch die Federn von den Eggbeatern gewechselt? ich bekomm die Hülsen einfach net raus
> 
> Verdammt account von Vaddi ich bins da Philipp



Ich habe sie auch nicht sauber rausbekommen und dann das Innenleben radikal und ohne Hirn zerstört... 
Manchmal bin ich so.... _emotional_...!?  Sag´s aber bitte keinem! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich muss echgt zugeben... Der bock bringt mich dazu, ueber ne schwarze 2beinige gabel fuer mein zaboo nach zu denken...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Irgendwann bekommen wir sie alle! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand die Fun Works Stütze gekürzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, aber warum soll das nicht gehen. 
Hatte davon 3 Stück, aber die sind halt alle recht schwer in natura !



onkel_doc schrieb:


> wer denn??
> 
> mal nen vergleich der strümpfe...
> 
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann SIE !!


----------



## cpprelude (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Cihan... Du fragst nicht wirklich, wo am So der Tatort läuft
> 
> Jetzt auf ARD


 
Ich gucke es normalerweise nicht, überhaupt kaum TV.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es den Tatort aus Luzern... Mal sehen wie der Doc wirklich lebt, die Bilder von ihm können nicht echt sein



Moin Marcus!

Bisher nicht so der Brüller. Abwarten...

Die haben alle so komisch *zischende "S"-Laute* im Dialekt !?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

*Moin miteinander* erstmal. Sorry, ganz vergessen....


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Bisher nicht so der Brüller. Abwarten...
> 
> Die haben alle so komisch *zischende "S"-Laute* im Dialekt !?



Moin Marco...

Ich habe schon umgeschaltet Brauche heute sehr leichte Kost... "Meine erfundene Frau"


----------



## cpprelude (10. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Moin miteinander* erstmal. Sorry, ganz vergessen....


 
Moin Marco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2013)

Nabend Leute


Wir sind grad dabei das ganze Haus abzusuchen...iwe hat sich ein Vogel bei uns verirrt und wir finden den net wieder


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Marcus!
> 
> Bisher nicht so der Brüller. Abwarten...
> 
> Die haben alle so komisch *zischende "S"-Laute* im Dialekt !?



Ich hab so ein wenig das Gefühl das sie die Folge extra vom Schweizerdeutsch für Deutschland synchronisiert worden ist.

Moin Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

Schlimme Folge heute.....


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2013)

So mittlerweile hab ich  den Vogel nochmal gesehen, aber der is sofort wieder weg.....ich werd hier noch wahnsinnig. Ständig muss ich nach oder während dem Radfahren irgendwelche gefiederten Komparsen retten. Jetzt sogar schon nachm Rolle fahrn


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

Frag doch mal den Veikko, evtl leiht er Dir seine Katze oder ne Schlange


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2013)

Veikko hat ne Schlange?


Naja trotzdem müsste die den auch erstmal finden^^und dann wäre die Schlange auch noch wech, weil ich ja net weiß wo der Vogel is, die Schlange dann evtl abba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

Dann mach einfach alle Türen und Fenster auf....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

..wenn ich Wespen in der Werkstatt jage, nehme ich immer Bremsenreiniger.
Das wirkt wie "Flugstop" !!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich bin ich hier ja der Spezi für die gefiederten Freunde.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

"Vögeln" muss man täglich...........































........Wasser geben!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Und das stimmt sogar!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich hier ja der Spezi für die gefiederten Freunde.



Sind die ausgestopft oder vom Jahrmarkt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sind die ausgestopft oder vom Jahrmarkt?



Sprühkleber!  Die sind noch warm!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sprühkleber!  Die sind noch warm!



Toll, jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Chicken McNuggets


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dann mach einfach alle Türen und Fenster auf....



Höh bringt hier net viel unser Haus ist ziemlich
Offen und dann haben wir noch ein Treppenhaus ohne Türen ...also pendelt der Kollege zwischen den etagen-.-
Vor allem wird's dann hier arschkalt...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sind die ausgestopft oder vom Jahrmarkt?



Nö, die Bande oben auf dem Schrank ist quietschfidel (bis auf einen...) und hat nur Dummes Zeug im Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Chicken McNuggets



Da reichen die aber vom Fleischanteil für Dich nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, die Bande oben auf dem Schrank ist quietschfidel (bis auf einen...) und hat nur Dummes Zeug im Sinn!



Krass, die sind echt.... Wir hatten mal einen Nymphensittich, schreckliches Viech. Hat alles vollbekac.t und nur Lärm gemacht. Irgendwann hat jemand zufällig das Fenster nicht richtig verschlossen... Keine Ahnung, wer des war

GN8 und einen entspannten Wochenanfang


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

Dir auch, Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

N8 Marcus!


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Veikko, evtl leiht er Dir seine Katze oder ne Schlange




Oder eine von den Vogelspinnen? Müssten eh wieder gefüttert werden. 

Nacht Marcus!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

Bin auch gleich raus......  5min noch.

Nacht miteinander.


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

Nacht Marco!
Sind die Terroristen zurück oder seid ihr immer noch allein?


----------



## cpprelude (10. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Krass, die sind echt.... Wir hatten mal einen Nymphensittich, schreckliches Viech. Hat alles vollbekac.t und nur Lärm gemacht. Irgendwann hat jemand zufällig das Fenster nicht richtig verschlossen... Keine Ahnung, wer des war
> 
> GN8 und einen entspannten Wochenanfang


 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin auch gleich raus...... 5min noch.
> 
> Nacht miteinander.


 
GN8 Jungs!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

Ne, sind jetzt auch z.H. .... 




Tschüss denn miteinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dann auch weg, N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Februar 2013)

N8!


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2013)

Nacht Jens, Cihan,....


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2013)

Moin,
  @Marcel : wenn du ne leichte Stütze suchst kann ich dir die Force Flow empfehlen. Die wiegt in 27,2mm x 350mm nur 140g und die 31,6er wiegt 155g oder so. Die ist auch deutlich günstiger als die KCNC und macht nen guten Eindruck. Hab ich mir fürs Fusion gegönnt.


Die KCNC gibts aber auch noch 40 Min recht günstig:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/KCNC-Ti-Pro-Lite-Scandium-Sattelstuetze-350-mm


hier noch die ForceFlow:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Force-Flow-Sattelstuetze-272-mm-schwarz


----------



## cpprelude (10. Februar 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> nacht jens, cihan,....


 
gn8


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es den Tatort aus Luzern... Mal sehen wie der Doc wirklich lebt, die Bilder von ihm können nicht echt sein


 

Moin und wie wars???

Die bilder stimmen schon...


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2013)

Es ist Modsvolk anwesend!


Moin


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens,

der Marcus hat früh abgeschaltet weil er leichtere Kost am gestrigen Abend bevorzugt hat. Ich würde allerdings sagen sehr skurril.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin,
> @_Marcel_ : wenn du ne leichte Stütze suchst kann ich dir die Force Flow empfehlen. Die wiegt in 27,2mm x 350mm nur 140g und die 31,6er wiegt 155g oder so. Die ist auch deutlich günstiger als die KCNC und macht nen guten Eindruck. Hab ich mir fürs Fusion gegönnt.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin!

Es wird wohl wieder auf eine gebrauchte KCNC herauslaufen.
Die ForceFlow gibts bei Nano leider nicht in 31,6 


@ Jens ist Mod


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es ist Modsvolk anwesend!
> 
> 
> Moin



Hast Du was zu verbergen?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es wird wohl wieder auf eine gebrauchte KCNC herauslaufen.
> Die ForceFlow gibts bei Nano leider nicht in 31,6
> ...



Jepp, Heute Morgen gegen 07:24 war das noch nicht hochgeschaltet, um kurz vor acht dann vollzogen.


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

So, nachdem ich jetzt hier im Bilderthread meine blöde Geschichte von gestern zum Besten gegeben hab, kann ich mich wirklich mal vorstellen:

Heiße Michael, 26, komme aus München, bin Student (gerade so, so gut wie fertig) und eigentlich erst seit 3 Jahren so richtig dabei beim Bikesport. Für dieses Jahr waren die ersten Rennen eingeplant, dafür hatte ich mir auch das Quantec ausm Bilderthread drüben aufgebaut...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Michael!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Michael!

Mein Beileid...


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2013)

moin und herzlich willkommen michael !!!!!!!!!!!!!11
 @Jens/mod krasse sache, wie kommts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> 
> Mein Beileid...



Ach, gestern war ich noch am Boden zerstört ... heute ... shit happens, ich kanns eh nicht mehr ändern, was will ich mir davon jetzt den Tag versauen lassen. Wahrscheinlich lach ich in nem Jahr über diese saudämliche Aktion.

Und ja, moin an alle anderen  Mit den Namen werd ich noch etwas brauchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

Moin ihr Lumpen!  

Oh Backe mein Zahn  -   die Mods nehmen auch wirklich jeden!?  
Müssen wir Jens (ow) jetzt eigentlich mit SIE anschreiben? 

Sascha, lass uns schnell verstecken, bevor wir wieder Strafpunkte bekommen....  :lach:


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Leute und ModModMod,
Gratulation und Bewunderung (es muß auch Mitglieder geben, die ihre Freizeit sinnvoll nutzen )


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lumpen!
> 
> Oh Backe mein Zahn  -   die Mods nehmen auch wirklich jeden!?
> Müssen wir Jens (ow) jetzt eigentlich mit SIE anschreiben?
> ...



Ha goil...das etwr hat überall seine Finger im Spiel
Wie wird man eigentlich mod?


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen Mod!
Servus Jungs!

Hi Michael!
Beileid zur Delle so ein Fu..k.
Der ist aber wirklich leicht mit 1300g wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..
Meiner hatte damals 1376g in 19 Zoll.

Mal schauen was der gute Jens so für Infos bekommt. :thumbup:
Endlich mal nen Mod der was drauf hat.!! 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hi Michael!
> Beileid zur Delle so ein Fu..k.
> Der ist aber wirklich leicht mit 1300g wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe..
> Meiner hatte damals 1376g in 19 Zoll.
> ...



Danke für's Mitgefühl  Meiner war bei 1308 ohne Schaltauge und Klemme. Nen echt leichten erwischt. Ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll, weiß ich seit gestern nicht mehr so genau 

Hab auch schon nen RCZ Race SL als vorübergehenden Ersatz im Auge. Gibts mit dem heutigen Gutschein für ~170. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Man findet recht wenig darüber.


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Gerne, ich hatte mich damals auch gut geärgert als mir der Drehmoment Schlüssel aufs Oberrohr fiel-> erste Delle, danach der Shifter beim Sturz ans Oberrohr geknallt-> zweite Delle und die Bk Schelle im Eimer...

Es gibt hier jemand im Forum der schon öfter RCZ Bikes gepostet hat, weiss aber den Nickname nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Renegado (11. Februar 2013)

Moin moin.
Na alles fit bei euch? 
Bei mir stresst heut ziemlich gut die Uni. Ich hoffe diese Woche hat bike-discount endlich wieder die XT M780 Gruppe mit Down Swing Umwerfer im Angebot - das wäre klasse und auch sofort gekauft


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Bin auch grad bei B-Discount, neue Beläge und Scheiben müssen her...
Bin bis jetzt immer die Koolstop gefahren, hat einer von Euch schon die Ashima Beläge getestet?
Nopain du Urgestein sag was, hast du doch bestimmt schon probiert...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Gerne, ich hatte mich damals auch gut geärgert als mir der Drehmoment Schlüssel aufs Oberrohr fiel-> erste Delle, danach der Shifter beim Sturz ans Oberrohr geknallt-> zweite Delle und die Bk Schelle im Eimer...
> 
> Es gibt hier jemand im Forum der schon öfter RCZ Bikes gepostet hat, weiss aber den Nickname nicht mehr.
> 
> Gruß



Scheinen echt richtig dünnwandig zu sein die Oberrohre bei den SLR. Dann wird halt ein pornöses Stadtrad draus 

Ich werd mein Glück mit dem RCZ Rahmen einfach mal versuchen, bei dem Preis macht man ja wenig verkehrt. Ich werde berichten


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2013)

Der RCZ-Rahmen sieht doch ganz gut aus. Wenn das Gewicht unter 1,6 kg bleibt dann sollte das schon passen. Die Geo sieht jetzt auch nicht so verkorkst aus. Wird schon gehen.

Über die Form lässt sich aber vortrefflich streiten.

Ich geh jetzt Playstation spielen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin auch grad bei B-Discount, neue Beläge und Scheiben müssen her...
> Bin bis jetzt immer die Koolstop gefahren, hat einer von Euch schon die Ashima Beläge getestet?
> Nopain du Urgestein sag was, hast du doch bestimmt schon probiert...?



jawohl! ich hab glaub ich solangsam alles gefahren. die ashima ario sind gut. musst nur aufpassen, das sie richtig rum drauf sind. organische belaege rubbelt es runter wie papier. sinter halten gut. 
ich fahre immer die billigsten gesinterten  das tut es mir...


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jawohl! ich hab glaub ich solangsam alles gefahren. die ashima ario sind gut. musst nur aufpassen, das sie richtig rum drauf sind. organische belaege rubbelt es runter wie papier. sinter halten gut.
> ich fahre immer die billigsten gesinterten  das tut es mir...



Danke Dir! Das wollt ich hören, die Windcutter fliegen jetzt runter.

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2013)

ich meine natuerlich ashima aro. bin ich in 180/160 und in 160/160 gefahren. die 180 war nur beim swiss bike masters noetig.
die windcutter hab au noch ein paar... mag ich aber net sooo... keine ahnung warum.


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Die Ashima Ultralight sind bestellt.
Die Windcutter gehn mir auf die Eier, mir reicht vo+hi auch ne 160er mit meinem Leichtgewicht.
Wieder ein paar gramm geholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin und herzlich willkommen michael !!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> @Jens/mod krasse sache, wie kommts ?



Moin Matze,

in Zusammenhang mit der Moderatorensuche im 29er Bereich hat mich Roman (Rommos) angesprochen ob wir den Job nicht gemeinsam ausführen wollen. 

Und mit der Gewaltenteilung (also nicht allein) hab ich dann für den Job meine Zustimmung gegeben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ach, gestern war ich noch am Boden zerstört ... heute ... shit happens, ich kanns eh nicht mehr ändern, was will ich mir davon jetzt den Tag versauen lassen. Wahrscheinlich lach ich in nem Jahr über diese saudämliche Aktion.
> 
> Und ja, moin an alle anderen  Mit den Namen werd ich noch etwas brauchen



Das ist schon mal die richtige Einstellung!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lumpen!
> 
> Oh Backe mein Zahn  -   die Mods nehmen auch wirklich jeden!?
> Müssen wir Jens (ow) jetzt eigentlich mit SIE anschreiben?
> ...



Moin Marco,

für Dich jetzt nur noch "Eure Durchlaucht"!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Februar 2013)

na immerhin werden nun bei uns nicht mehr die bilder gelöscht


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na immerhin werden nun bei uns nicht mehr die bilder gelöscht


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Die Ashima Ultralight sind bestellt.
> Die Windcutter gehn mir auf die Eier, mir reicht vo+hi auch ne 160er mit meinem Leichtgewicht.
> Wieder ein paar gramm geholt...



Ich finde dagegen die Windcutter besser.
Die Ashimas haben sich ständig verzogen. Waren mit 77g und 78g aber auch schon abgefahren und wurden als Ultraleichtbau verkauft


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, Eure Durchlaucht, Michael,..

... mit dem Rahmen tut mir echt leid, der war immer mein Favorit - wenn auch eher in schwarz.
Den RCZ oder wie der heißt finde ICH nicht schön. Was damit zusammenhängt dass ich keine Rahmen mag wo die Streben über dem Oberrohr ankommen. Aber Dir muss er ja gefallen und mitunter kommen die schönsten Bikes am Ende raus. Zum Beispiel Philipps (Christians) Fusion Rahmen. Ich dachte auch erst "die arme Sau" und am Ende ist dass sooo ein geiles Bike geworden!!!! 

Wobei es natürlich auch andersrum geht - aber Christian gefällt sein neues Kanonental ja auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2013)

verzogen haben sie sich eigentlich nur, wenn sie flasch rum montiert wurden. ich bin 3 saetzte damit problemlos gefahren.


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Bin die Windcutter jetzt knappe 1,5 Jahre gefahren, den Verschleiss find ich schon übel.
Hatte aber auch keine Probleme mit rubbeln usw. wie manche berichten, schlecht sind die ja nun nicht, aber ich will jetzt mal was anderes.

Ich hoffe meine kommen dann mit 85g...


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, Eure Durchlaucht, Michael,..
> 
> ... mit dem Rahmen tut mir echt leid, der war immer mein Favorit - wenn auch eher in schwarz.


Tja Veikko das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, Eure Durchlaucht, Michael,..
> 
> ... mit dem Rahmen tut mir echt leid, der war immer mein Favorit - wenn auch eher in schwarz.
> Den RCZ oder wie der heißt finde ICH nicht schön. Was damit zusammenhängt dass ich keine Rahmen mag wo die Streben über dem Oberrohr ankommen. Aber Dir muss er ja gefallen und mitunter kommen die schönsten Bikes am Ende raus. Zum Beispiel Philipps (Christians) Fusion Rahmen. Ich dachte auch erst "die arme Sau" und am Ende ist dass sooo ein geiles Bike geworden!!!!
> ...



Ja, die Form ist eher gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich finds aber eigentlich ganz schick. Und ich muss halt wie gesagt als Student einfach auch ein wenig aufs Geld schaun. Die Geo kommt meinen Dackelbeinen entgegen, die Decals bekomm ich mit Aceton hoffentlich ab und alles weitere werd ich sehen. Hab ihn auf jeden Fall jetzt mal bestellt und stell mal ein Bild rein, sobald ich ihn hier habe. Ich finde vor allem die kantige Form vom Oberrohr interessant, leider gibts nirgendwo ein Bild, wo man das richtig erkennen kann.

Der Quantec war immer dein Favorit? Ich hätte da einen echt günstig abzugeben, hat nur ein paar kleine Gebrauchsspuren, wie sone kleine Delle im Oberrohr...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na immerhin werden nun bei uns nicht mehr die bilder gelöscht



Aber nur weil ich noch nicht weiß wie das funktioniert!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, Eure Durchlaucht, Michael,..
> 
> ... mit dem Rahmen tut mir echt leid, der war immer mein Favorit - wenn auch eher in schwarz.
> Den RCZ oder wie der heißt finde ICH nicht schön. Was damit zusammenhängt dass ich keine Rahmen mag wo die Streben über dem Oberrohr ankommen. Aber Dir muss er ja gefallen und mitunter kommen die schönsten Bikes am Ende raus. Zum Beispiel Philipps (Christians) Fusion Rahmen. Ich dachte auch erst "die arme Sau" und am Ende ist dass sooo ein geiles Bike geworden!!!!
> ...




Hallo Veikko,

das galt doch nur für Marco!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ja, die Form ist eher gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich finds aber eigentlich ganz schick. Und ich muss halt wie gesagt als Student einfach auch ein wenig aufs Geld schaun. Die Geo kommt meinen Dackelbeinen entgegen, die Decals bekomm ich mit Aceton hoffentlich ab und alles weitere werd ich sehen. Hab ihn auf jeden Fall jetzt mal bestellt und stell mal ein Bild rein, sobald ich ihn hier habe. Ich finde vor allem die kantige Form vom Oberrohr interessant, leider gibts nirgendwo ein Bild, wo man das richtig erkennen kann.
> 
> Der Quantec war immer dein Favorit? Ich hätte da einen echt günstig abzugeben, hat nur ein paar kleine Gebrauchsspuren, wie sone kleine Delle im Oberrohr...



Hi Michael,

hier die Antwort:

"Betreff: AW: Beule

Puhhh ... wow .. also ne Schwächung des Materials hast du in jedem Fall bei einer Beule. Ich stecke da nicht wirklich drin.

Kann dir deshalb nicht wirklich eine 100% Aussage hierrüber geben. sorry"


Ich habe mit ihm auch noch mal telefoniert und er sagt er würde den erst einmal fahren und dann schauen ob da noch eine Rissbildung ensteht. Seine zusätzliche Frage war die nach Deinem Gewicht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

Boah Jens, vielen Dank für deine Mühe!

Ich wiege je nach Ausrüstung um die 75kg, also eher Leichtgewicht... 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich den Rahmen erst einmal behalten und langsam wieder Aufbauen. Vielleicht eher Richtung Tour oder CX ... ich vertrau ihm einfach nicht mehr so zu 100%, wenn es mal etwas ruppiger zur Sache gehen sollte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> in Zusammenhang mit der Moderatorensuche im 29er Bereich hat mich Roman (Rommos) angesprochen ob wir den Job nicht gemeinsam ausführen wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Da rollt ja jetzt der Rubel, pro Beitrag im Forum 10 Bonuspunkte fürn Einkauf im Bikemarkt


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Veikko,
> 
> das galt doch nur für Marco!
> 
> ...




Man weiß ja nie wofür es gut ist. 
Aber wo du recht hast hast du recht - du oller Sack!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Februar 2013)

guten tag die herrn!


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2013)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören von Beulen zu reden? Das sind Dellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Servus,
hats geklappt mit den Eggbeatern?


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Männers, sagt mal wenn man früher Schalthebel gekauft hat war auf der Rückseite der Ganganzeige der Deckel eingklippst den man statt der Ganganzeige montieren konnte. Nun habe ich (im Markt) ein paar neue XT Hebel gekauft und da sind die Deckel nicht mehr dabei. Also waren da so wohl auch nicht mehr dazu. Muss man die jetzt einzeln ordern?! Da ist doch wieder der Versand teurer als die Deckel!  Hilfe!!!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Februar 2013)

mach einfach bisschen klebeband drüber und gut is, spart auch gewicht


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern, wie es bei den neuen aussieht weiss ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mach einfach bisschen klebeband drüber und gut is, spart auch gewicht



Na DEN Tip habe ich auch schon gefunden aber dass entspricht weder meinem Streben noch meiner Philosophie - dass ist assi!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> guten tag die herrn!


 
auch guten Tag, Herr ???

habe deinen Namen bist jetzt leider noch nicht mitbekommen
( liegt an der fehlenden Ahnentafel )

Gruß Jens III.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (11. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> auch guten Tag, Herr ???
> 
> habe deinen Namen bist jetzt leider noch nicht mitbekommen
> ( liegt an der fehlenden Ahnentafel )
> ...



benjamin


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Manche sagen auch einfach Philipp zum Benjamin! 
Aber ich glaub er besteht auf seinen Namen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Manche sagen auch einfach Philipp zum Benjamin!
> Aber ich glaub er besteht auf seinen Namen.


  Deshalb bin ich die ganze Zeit im Kreis gelaufen und habs nicht geschnallt.


----------



## BENDERR (11. Februar 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

@Metrum, wieviel Lenze warens bei dir am 10. ?


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @_Metrum_, wieviel Lenze warens bei dir am 10. ?



Leider kann ich diesen Post nicht lesen und daher auch nicht beantworten!


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2013)

Bei den 770er Triggern war der Deckel dabei. Bei den 780ern war bei mir leider auch keiner dabei. Da scheint aber auch keiner vorgesehen zu sein. Shimano will vermutlich dass man sich dann diese eispeck-Deckel holt. Die sind aber auch nicht ganz billig Also wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sollte man also lieber zu den ersten 10-fach triggern greifen. Nach dem Umbau können die dann auch zwei Gänge hochschalten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Leider kann ich diesen Post nicht lesen und daher auch nicht beantworten!


 
und ich dachte , du bist schon aus der Schule raus


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2013)

musst die deckel seperat ordern, sind nicht mehr mit dabei .
gibts bei zb bike components


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da rollt ja jetzt der Rubel, pro Beitrag im Forum 10 Bonuspunkte fürn Einkauf im Bikemarkt



Oh, das gibt es jetzt auch? Gut das Du mich darauf hinweist, das hatte ich noch nicht gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie wofür es gut ist.
> Aber wo du recht hast hast du recht - du oller Sack!



Wer hatte denn wohl gestern Geburtstag und ist somit wieder älter geworden?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören von Beulen zu reden? Das sind Dellen!



Du hast hier ja auch am meisten Erfahrung damit!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Manche sagen auch einfach Philipp zum Benjamin!



Aber nur wenn im Saarland das Licht aus ist!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> und ich dachte , du bist schon aus der Schule raus



Wahrscheinlich hat er sie nie besucht.


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er sie nie besucht.




Doch eigentlich schon, aber ich habe mich schon oft gefragt ob dass nicht fünf verschenkte Jahre waren!


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Hey Jens, da du ja jetzt nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Biken hast würde ich Dir als Forums Kumpel vorschlagen das Epic zu übernehmen.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es ist Modsvolk anwesend!
> 
> 
> Moin



We are Mods.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E4znu82XhE"]Quadrophenia We Mods - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hey Jens, da du ja jetzt nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Biken hast würde ich Dir als Forums Kumpel vorschlagen das Epic zu übernehmen.



Bikesharing sozusagen


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hey Jens, da du ja jetzt nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Biken hast würde ich Dir als Forums Kumpel vorschlagen das Epic zu übernehmen.



Ich fahre Heute Abend wieder,....EPIC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bikesharing sozusagen


Genau 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich fahre Heute Abend wieder,....EPIC!



Irgendwie dachte ich mir das schon...
Ein Versuch wars wert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hey Jens, da du ja jetzt nicht mehr soviel Zeit zum Biken hast würde ich Dir als Forums Kumpel vorschlagen das Epic zu übernehmen.


 
Das Epic steht mir aber zu, als comfort-gewöhnter, nur fullyfahrender alter Sack


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Müsst euch doch nicht streiten - sind  genug Räder für alle da!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Müsst euch doch nicht streiten - sind  genug Räder für alle da!!!


 
Fürn Fully würde ich schon mal einen Bergsprint hinlegen aber bei den HT`s bleibe ich liegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Müsst euch doch nicht streiten - sind  genug Räder für alle da!!!


 
wiieessoo kaannsstt duu jeettzztt leesseenn


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> wiieessoo kaannsstt duu jeettzztt leesseenn



So ne Art Insellegasthenie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So ne Art Insellegasthenie.


 
da binn ich zu alt für, selbst wiki kennt sich da nicht aus


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Das liegt daran dass ich weiter bin als Wiki.
Hat aber nix damit zu tun dass Maik nicht lesen oder schreiben kann, nur weil er auf ner Insel lebt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2013)

Genial !!!, deine Einfälle
Hab beim suchen mal Insel ausgelassen


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Hmmmm, ich brauche für das Rotwild neue Kettenblätter ...

XX 39 Zähne 68 gr 77 
XO 39 Zähne 69gr  47,5

optisch gefällt mir das XX besser, aber 30 mehr Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee/Preis 

Gruß


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

Haben die überhaupt den selben LK?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Haben die überhaupt den selben LK?



Joh, das XX Blatt passt natürlich besser zur XX Kurbel..

http://r2-bike.com/sram-x0-kettenblatt-kurbel


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

Stimmt.
Das XO kommt aber irgendwie hübscher daher.


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Servus Marcus,
ich fahre die frm Blätter für die XX, sind billiger und leichter, schalten tun die 1a.
Zb. die hier:http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/FRM-Kettenblaetter-MTB-Double-fuer-SRAM-XX

Gibts auch noch in anderen varianten in anderen Shops, find aber auf die schnelle keinen anderen Link.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Findest Du nicht, dass es in grau besser aussieht?


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Da du ja keine arme Suppe bist dann kauf dir doch was dir besser gefällt, wirst deswegen ja nicht verhungern.

Wieso ist eigentlich dein Album leer Marcus?! Wie soll ich mich denn nun noch erfreuen wenn ich mir das Rotwild im Parkhaus nicht mehr anschauen kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

Ich wüsste nicht, ob ich mir für die XX noch mal XX Blätter kaufe.
Entweder FRM oder XO, Tune ist zu teuer!


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ich brauche für das Rotwild neue Kettenblätter ...
> 
> XX 39 Zähne 68 gr 77
> XO 39 Zähne 69gr  47,5
> ...





sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus Marcus,
> ich fahre die frm Blätter für die XX, sind billiger und leichter, schalten tun die 1a.
> Zb. die hier:http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/FRM-Kettenblaetter-MTB-Double-fuer-SRAM-XX
> 
> Gibts auch noch in anderen varianten in anderen Shops, find aber auf die schnelle keinen anderen Link.



Die Specialites TA sind auch nicht schlecht...

Für aussen:http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Spec...oss-SRAM-XX-Kettenblaetter-SRAM-XX-Chainrings

Und für innen:http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Spec...s-SRAM-XX-Kettenblaetter-SRAM-XX-Chainrings_1


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da du ja keine arme Suppe bist dann kauf dir doch was dir besser gefällt, wirst deswegen ja nicht verhungern.
> 
> Wieso ist eigentlich dein Album leer Marcus?! Wie soll ich mich denn nun noch erfreuen wenn ich mir das Rotwild im Parkhaus nicht mehr anschauen kann?!



Ich und mein Havana waren auf einige Kommentare und eine Mail genervt und aus diesem Grund haben wir alle Bilder gelöscht

Ich keine arme Suppe.... Bei mir gibt es seit Wochen nur Reis, Wasser und Havana

Danke für eure Hilfe, mir gefällt das schwarze aber nicht....





Obwohl die XO noch geht...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

So Bronze farben ist meine Kurbel gar nicht.
Mit FRM siehts in echt auch besser aus!


----------



## sellyoursoul (11. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So Bronze farben ist meine Kurbel gar nicht.
> Mit FRM siehts in echt auch besser aus!


Seh ich auch so, hab meine Blätter sofort nach dem die Kurbel kam getauscht und die originalen verkauft.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2013)

Bike vom kollegen @hefra


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Für Veikko...


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

Juhuuu Danke!   
Habe ich mir jetzt gleich gespeichert und als Hintergrund eingerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Juhuuu Danke!
> Habe ich mir jetzt gleich gespeichert.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Immer noch sehr schön das Bike!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Immer noch sehr schön das Bike!



Nur leider zu "klein".... Bin zum Glück noch kein 29" gefahren

Hab jetzt die XX Blätter bestellt Danke für eure Hilfe und Mühe


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nur leider zu "klein".... Bin zum Glück noch kein 29" gefahren
> 
> Hab jetzt die XX Blätter bestellt Danke für eure Hilfe und Mühe



Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen weil sie Dir besser gefallen. Was nützen einem die 30 Euronen wenn man sich nachher immer wieder darüber ärgert nicht seinem "Herzen" gefolgt zu sein.

Außer man hat das Geld überhaupt nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Stimmt... und ständiges schöntrinken ist auch keine Lösung


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nur leider zu "klein".... *Bin zum Glück noch kein 29" gefahren*
> 
> Hab jetzt die XX Blätter bestellt Danke für eure Hilfe und Mühe



Lass es auch am besten sein denn sonst bist du der nächste der dann hin und her gerissen ist, zwischen Optik und Funktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lass es auch am besten sein denn sonst bist du der nächste der dann hin und her gerissen ist, zwischen Optik und Funktion.




wem passiert denn sowas?


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Da ich ja ein Mensch bin, der gerne mit dem Strom schwimm, ist mir jetzt schon klar, dass es beim nächsten Bike so ein 29" wird...


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> wem passiert denn sowas?



Ich hörte von einem dem es so ging. 
Aber mir geht es ja auch noch so, wenn es nicht so wäre dann hätte ich schon die XTR vom Radon gerissen und ans Scandal gebaut. Dummerweise war erst das Wetter übel und ich dann krank, so dass die Findungsphase unterbrochen wurde.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lass es auch am besten sein denn sonst bist du der nächste der dann hin und her gerissen ist, zwischen Optik und Funktion.



Glaub mir, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Februar 2013)

ich gewöhn mich nicht daran, dass jens jetzt mod ist


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Glaub mir, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran!



*Die meisten leben in den Ruinen ihrer Gewohnheiten.

Jean Cocteau*




http://zitate.net/jean cocteau.html


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich gewöhn mich nicht daran, dass jens jetzt mod ist



Ich erschrecke mich auch noch immer das hier ständig bei meinen Posts ein Mod in fettem blau und IBC Team erscheint.





Zudem die schönen farbigen Karten unten in den jeweiligen Posts. Und aufpassen muss ich jetzt wie ein Luchs das ich beim zitieren anderer Posts nicht versehentlich den Button "Bearbeiten" drücke. Das ging als einfacher User nur bei den eigenen Posts.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Autsch.... Nichts für schwache Nerven und immer mit Helm 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuOBhxoIl2I&sns=em"]Bike Fails Compilation - Part 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Die meisten leben in den Ruinen ihrer Gewohnheiten.
> 
> Jean Cocteau*
> 
> ...



Und Veikko, wie viele Ruinen stehen da um Dich herum?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Autsch.... Nichts für schwache Nerven und immer mit Helm
> 
> Bike Fails Compilation - Part 1 - YouTube



Kenne ich, autsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und Veikko, wie viele Ruinen stehen da um Dich herum?





Darfst du eigentlich nur bei den 29ern rummodden oder überall?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Bei den 29er scheinen mehr Möglichkeiten vorhanden als hier. Allerdings ist ja der Mod aus diesem Bereich des Forums auch aus der Nähe und somit sowohl beim Biken als auch Forumsthemen sehr nah.

Verwarnen kann ich hier auf jeden Fall auch. Muss ich aber hoffentlich in allen Bereichen der Forums so selten wie möglich. Der Wortstamm von Moderator ist ja schließlich "moderat".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören von Beulen zu reden? Das sind Dellen!



Habe noch nicht alle Beiträge durch, aber ich habe schon ein Kribbeln verspürt....   Danke Philipp, endlich jemand mit Ahnung!!!

D__E__L__L__E__N !!!! (laaaaang gezogen gesprochen) 




Nabend Fußvolk, Heil Mod!


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe noch nicht alle Beiträge durch, aber ich habe schon ein Kribbeln verspürt....   Danke Philipp, endlich jemand mit Ahnung!!!
> 
> D__E__L__L__E__N !!!! (laaaaang gezogen gesprochen)



Trampelt nur drauf rum


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Trampelt nur drauf rum




Auf den Beulen? Das gibt Dellen!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Auf den Beulen? Das gibt Dellen!!!


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2013)

Wenns nicht so traurig wäre


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Auf den Beulen? Das gibt Dellen!!!



Und wie heissen die Dinger bei einer Frau?

(nein, nicht die Beulen sind gemeint!)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Trampelt nur drauf rum



Macht doch keiner....  

Wir können es auch Trio * nennen, wenn dich das weniger verletzt.































*
Trio aus gestauchter, neutraler und gestreckter Faser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wie heissen die Dinger bei einer Frau?



Hagelschaden.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hagelschaden.



"Hey Alte, Du hast da Hagelschäden auf Deinen Oberschenkeln!"

Was ein geiler Anmachspruch.


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wie heissen die Dinger bei einer Frau?
> 
> (nein, nicht die Beulen sind gemeint!)



Ananashaut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

Digga.....


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ananashaut



Boah, Kopfkino!:kotz:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

Den hab ich jetzt nicht geschnaggelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2013)

Booooooese

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Sascha!


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Den hab ich jetzt nicht geschnaggelt....



Moin Marco und Sascha natürlich auch!

Das war doch mal ein Spruch von Badesalz..

"Die Alte hat keine Orangenhaut.... Das ist schon Ananashaut!"


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco und Sascha natürlich auch!
> 
> Das war doch mal ein Spruch von Badesalz..
> 
> "Die Alte hat keine Orangenhaut.... Das ist schon Ananashaut!"



Mach Dir nichts draus, bedenke woher er stammt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Marco und Sascha natürlich auch!
> 
> Das war doch mal ein Spruch von *Badesalz*..
> 
> "Die Alte hat keine Orangenhaut.... Das ist schon Ananashaut!"



Das Highlight...  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPJfnE5bO1Y"]Lambada auf neuem RhythmusgerÃ¤t 1991 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Oh, kennt er doch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2013)

Klaro! Ich bin ja nicht im Keller aufgewachsen....


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

So sicher bin ich mir da manchmal nicht...


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe es gefunden......

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fChalTjrGk0"]Fitness-Studio - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2013)

mahlzeit!


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2013)

Moin.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe noch nicht alle Beiträge durch, aber ich habe schon ein Kribbeln verspürt....   Danke Philipp, endlich jemand mit Ahnung!!!
> 
> D__E__L__L__E__N !!!! (laaaaang gezogen gesprochen)
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Liebe Sorgen,seid.........

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X94ZM-paqIc"]JÃ¼rgen von der Lippe - Guten Morgen, liebe Sorgen - 1987 - Donnerlippchen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2013)

Mooin


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (12. Februar 2013)

Moin,
Marcel die WWBT wurde sogar von manschen Leuten als Lebensgefährlich bezeichnet  
Kennt ihr das wunderbare Fest Karneval nicht ? :O


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2013)

Hää bitte was? 

Gut, eine Frau hat sich wohl den Arm gebrochen und ein Kollege hatte ein wenig Blut am Ohr. Aber lebensgefährlich?


----------



## Junior97 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich fand es auch übertrieben was man da so im Ziel gehört hat  
Vorallem war wenigstens mal nen guter Trail dabei


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens!

In Deutschland haben wahrscheinlich heute Mittag alle nen kostenlosen Pornokanal freigeschaltet bekommen. Außer ich. Nix los hier.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2013)

Bissle still,... Stimmt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> In Deutschland haben wahrscheinlich heute Mittag alle nen kostenlosen Pornokanal freigeschaltet bekommen. Außer ich. Nix los hier.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> In Deutschland haben wahrscheinlich heute Mittag alle nen kostenlosen Pornokanal freigeschaltet bekommen. Außer ich. Nix los hier.



Was? Solche Ferkeleien gibt es bei uns nicht. Wir befinden uns schließlich nicht im katholischen Teil Deutschlands!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> In Deutschland haben wahrscheinlich heute Mittag alle nen kostenlosen Pornokanal freigeschaltet bekommen. Außer ich. Nix los hier.




In der schweiz ned...war heute den ganzen tag unterwegs ohne zeit hier reinzuschaun...

Hab mir letztes wochenende bischen meine freeridskier rampuniert

I gloub i bruch neui...


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2013)

jens weiss noch gar ned, dass wir heimlich nen neuen fred nur für uns eingerichtet haben...ohne mod


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jens weiss noch gar ned, dass wir heimlich nen neuen fred nur für uns eingerichtet haben...ohne mod



Da seid ihr Schweizer doch viel zu langsam für!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2013)

vielleicht langsam aber mit ausdauer


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jens weiss noch gar ned, dass wir heimlich nen neuen fred nur für uns eingerichtet haben...ohne mod


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2013)

Also irgendwie bin ich von der Auswahl bei CRC nicht so ganz überzeugt.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Pink/Schwarzen Armlinge und noch ein paar Kleinteile bestellen.
Leider haben die außer einem günstigen passenden Steuersatz nichts brauchbares.

Speichen kann man nicht einzeln kaufen, Contis sind dort teurer als anderswo - wird wohl nichts


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Naja,wenn man die % ansieht klingt immer alles toll aber die angesetzten UVP sind arg aus der Luft gegriffen. Denn vieles bekommt man wirklich woanders billiger.


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2013)

@mod/jens,

weißt du was bezüglich liefertermin von den neuen garmins ???



ps. naaaaaaabend zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Hättest dein altes noch behalten sollen Matze! 
Nabend!!!


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2013)

Hehee naja nen paar tage komm ich schon noch ohne aus, da ich ja bei den temperaturen eh nichtt fahre.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Mädchen! Der Junior fährt bei dem Wetter fast nackt!


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. Februar 2013)




----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Wobei ich das Video gar nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. Februar 2013)

Ich auch nicht!!
Wo isser denn?


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> @mod/jens,
> 
> weißt du was bezüglich liefertermin von den neuen garmins ???
> 
> ...



Gestern mit dem Händler telefoniert wo ich es bestellt habe und er hatte keine neuen Infos. Fahre aber Donnerstag dort persönlich vorbei, da hat er hoffentlich neue Nachrichten über die Lieferfähigkeit.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!!
> Wo isser denn?



Verköhlt het de Bengel sich!


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Verköhlt het de Bengel sich!


Verköhlt?
Ok, musst ich googeln...erkältet...richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Händler telefoniert wo ich es bestellt habe und er hatte keine neuen Infos. Fahre aber Donnerstag dort persönlich vorbei, da hat er hoffentlich neue Nachrichten über die Lieferfähigkeit.




Wird wohl ende des monats werden

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Verköhlt?
> Ok, musst ich googeln...erkältet...richtig?



Rischtisch!


----------



## sellyoursoul (12. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Rischtisch!


Ah endlich die Erlösung, dachte schon ich muss bis Morgen zittern...

GN8!


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

N8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2013)

Morsche

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2013)

guete moooorgääääää


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2013)

moin.
Manchmal kann man bei CRC aber auch ein Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Gleich erste Klausur für dieses Semester und Abgabe des Konstruktionsprojekts


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> moin.
> Manchmal kann man bei CRC aber auch ein Schnäppchen machen.



Was gab's denn so früh schon? 

Ich komme gerade vom Arzt (ich war wegen meines Sturzes auf Glattteis da). Die Wirbelsäule ist in Ordnung, allerdings soll ich mich ein paar Tage schonen.
Aber das heißt auch weiterhin grünes Licht für das 12-h-Rennen - puh!


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2013)

Morgen ihr Postkästen!

Boah ich bin schon seit 6:30 auf und hab schon ne Wirtschaftsklausur hinter mir. Jez sind aber erstmal Semsterferien

Bei CRC hab ich bis jetzt auch nur "große" Sachen bestellt. Sprich Rahmen, Bremse, Gabel...Da kann man was sparen. Das Kleinzeug lohnt sich da net


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Februar 2013)

Naja, vor geraumer Zeit musste man nicht erst einen bestimmten Einkaufswert erreichen, um keinen Versand zahlen zu müssen (habe gerade extra noch einmal in einer alten Bestellbestätigung nachgeschaut).
Schläuche und Bremsbeläge konnte man da noch konkurrenzlos günstig bestellen. Aber wenn man aus dem Vereinigten Königreich nach Deutschland verschickt, kann man schonmal Versand verlangen.


----------



## Junior97 (13. Februar 2013)

Moin,
das Video gibt es kann leider nur Bilderverschicken und wers sehen will soll mir seine E-mail geben hatte ich damals aber auch so geschrieben  
Und nein erkältet bin ich nicht


----------



## sellyoursoul (13. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin,
> das Video gibt es kann leider nur Bilderverschicken und wers sehen will soll mir seine E-mail geben hatte ich damals aber auch so geschrieben
> Und nein erkältet bin ich nicht


Du hast Post...
Sind wohl heute alle Verköhlt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2013)

Leute es gibt einfach geile Konstruktionen:







Alchemist Nabe mit Magnetkonstruktionsfreilauf


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Du hast Post...
> Sind wohl heute alle Verköhlt...?



Das nennt sich bei mir "Arbeiten"!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2013)

Liegt bei dir aufm Schreibtisch Philipp?


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2013)

Nein is net meine is nen Bild von R2 haben die eben im gesichtsbuch gepostet. Kostet 447 dat Teil


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2013)

Uiuiui

Gerade doch noch bei CRC bestellt.
Ist etwas mehr geworden -> Shorts, Handschuhe, Armlinge...


----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2013)

Menno Marcel, ich dachte du bestellst doch nichts?!
Hätte nämlich eine klitzekleine Sache gebraucht, wegen der allein sich aber keine Bestellung lohnt. 

Naaabend miteinander.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2013)

Mist mist mist!

Rückgängig machen kann ich das wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Wäre nur die "Kopfplatte" vom Thomson X4 Vorbau gewesen.

*Aber sehe eben dass es nur die in 25,4 ist.  *


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Menno Marcel, ich dachte du bestellst doch nichts?!
> Hätte nämlich eine klitzekleine Sache gebraucht, wegen der allein sich aber keine Bestellung lohnt.
> 
> Naaabend miteinander.



Vielleicht ein Thema für die IG so nach dem Motto: Ich habe hier einen Warenkorb bei XY vollgepackt. Benötigt jemand noch eine Kleinigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2013)

Jenau Jens! 
Denn der Deckel hätte innerhalb von D in nen Umschlag gepasst und manchmal muss man ja auch auf die Mindestbestellsumme kommen, womit allen geholfen wäre.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Ich will da ja auch keine Sammelbestellung von großen Mengen auslösen. Sollte genau für solche Dinge sein.

@ Veikko

Ich kann in der IG genauso Beiträge verändern wie Marco


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## xmaxle (14. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
Zwischenprüfung gerockt, Freundin auf Auslandssemester, jetzt wird nurnoch geradelt und gebastelt !


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

Dir ebenfalls einen guten Morgen,

Name? Alter? Foto von der Freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

oOOO gerade die mail von der nada bekommen, das ich nun im atp bin... muss ich nun meinen scotch konsum arztlich genehmigen lassen?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2013)

Moin!

ATP?

Adenosintriphosphat?


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

ATP ist doch was mit Tennis oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

AllegmeinerTestPool. da kommen alle nicht kader athleten rein.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Mmh is doch bestimmt auf irgendeine Linzenzklasse beschränkt oder? A-Lizenz?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

nope, hab au nur ne b lizenz.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Februar 2013)

B? straße?


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nope, hab au nur ne b lizenz.



Mmh. dann müsste Marcel eigentlich auch da drin sein oder?...Oder werdet ihr per Zufall in die Liste aufgenommen?


----------



## BENDERR (14. Februar 2013)

sascha hat nen antrag gestellt, weil er sich für die marathon wm Qualifizieren möchte und man für nen start bei der wm im testpool sein muss


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

ne, du kommst automatisch in nen pool, wenn du kader fahrer bist. sonst muss man nen antrag stellen. macht aber nur sind, wenn man bei ner wm/em starten will.

riiichtig! und kein bock, das ich net darf, sollte es mit der qualli passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Ahh jez Versteh ich das Mir sonst würde das ja auch keinen Sinn machen, wäre ja ein riesen Testpool...


----------



## BENDERR (14. Februar 2013)

aaaber warum hast du ne B-Lizenz? im MTB gibts doch nur A und C!?


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Brauch noch jemand ne BFO:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33925_BFO1-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Update-.html

Scheinen langsam alle zu kapieren, dass die net wirklich funktionieren


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

Die ist ja schwerer als meine Hope...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh. dann müsste Marcel eigentlich auch da drin sein oder?...Oder werdet ihr per Zufall in die Liste aufgenommen?



Nöö! Hab auch nur ne C-Lizenz


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Und wirklich schön ist die BFO auch nicht, zumindest alles was am Lenker baumelt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

Unterschied b/c ist das man keine eite buliga und keine dm fahren darf...aber die b beantragt man... A erfaehrt man sich.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Toll, dass heißt wenn ich C hätte könnte ich auch B haben wenn ich nen Antrag stelle? Das macht iwe keinen Sinn


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie nicht.
Aber was will ich in der BuLi?
Nach einer Runde rausgenommen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Ob du es dann fährst is ja ne andere Sache, aber es würde dann denen die fahren wollen einen Antrag ersparen...

Kostet bestimmt auch noch Gebühren


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

beim lizenz beatragen machst du den haken bei B und alles ist gut.
mit den zeiten von letztem jahr, waere ich bei der elite dm (da hab ich die genauen zeiten) evtl in der letzten rudne raus genommen worden. 
2013 sollte ich mehr druch haben und die strecke der dm war mir auch zu bmx lastig. zu wenig richtige anstiege. 
von daher habe ich die hoffnung in muensingen und in heubach zumidnest bis zur letzten runde mitspielen zu duerfen 

mir geht es aber eher um marathon em und wm


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2013)

Das heißt unser Sascha steht gut im Saft!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Brauch noch jemand ne BFO:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33925_BFO1-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse---Update-.html
> 
> Scheinen langsam alle zu kapieren, dass die net wirklich funktionieren



Meine bremst wie Sau und das inzwischen auch zuverlässig!


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

> Das heißt unser Sascha steht gut im Saft!



Hört sich ganz so an



> Meine bremst wie Sau und das inzwischen auch zuverlässig!



Mmh das "inzwischen" würde mich aber bei einer so teueren Bremse stören...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das heißt unser Sascha steht gut im Saft!



DAS wird sich zeigen. es fuehlt sich aber net schlecht an... ich bin auf die ersten richtigen intervalle gespannt. aber das geht anfang maerz los.

die bfo finde ich einfach haesslich. alleine die bremshebel sieht aus wie ein billiger hebel an nem 100euro baumarkt rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit!

 @nopain-nogain: Sascha, das mit dem Messen hat sich erledigt, danke!
Habe den kleinen Bruder (Pompino) jetzt hier und messe 52mm. 

Update folgt, vielleicht auch in Form eines kleinen Aufbauthreads.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

sry... kam noch net zum messen


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

Ist absolut kein Problem! 
Der Rahmen war eh schon bestellt, man kennt das ja mit der Ungeduld... 

Die Frage ist nun nur, wie die Schwalbe Straßenreifen ausfallen. 
Ich stehe halt zwischen 50x559 und 55x559...


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> @nopain-nogain: Sascha, das mit dem Messen hat sich erledigt, danke!
> Habe den kleinen Bruder (Pompino) jetzt hier und messe 52mm.
> ...



Ohne zusammenhang wirkt das gerade extrem verstörend


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

Nun, was soll ich sagen................


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Aber da schreibt Flo vom Durchmesser!!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

Eben dachte ich noch so bei mir: Wo nur der Veikko bei solch brisanten Themen bleibt? 


Ist dein Rotz endlich ausgestanden?


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Hm, bin ich so berechenbar? 
Nö, der Rotz ist immer noch da. Habe gestern nochmal in der Apotheke zugeschlagen und die Dame darin meinte auch dass es zur Zeit arg ist und es bei vielen lang dauert.
Liege unter der Decke auf dem Sofa und guck Slalom WM.
Bin am überlegen welche Kurbel ans Scandal soll? Habe in der engeren Auswahl hier die verbaute, schwarze XT, ne cleane FSA Carbon oder ne XTR 970. Hätte auch noch ne noch nie verbaute Blackspire Badger in schwarz und schlicht da, aber die ist schwer.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

Das macht dich doch zu dem, der du bist!  

Sowohl mit der XT als auch der "alten" XTR machst du farblich nix falsch. 
Die eine glänzt, ist dafür aber schwarz wie der Rahmen, die andere ist mattgrau, hat dafür aber den seidigen Schimmer, den das Eloxal am Rahmen hat.

Die Blackspire würde farblich wohl am stimmigsten sein, sieht aber echt nach Einbruchswerkzeug aus! 

Edit: Jetzt habe ich die FSA ganz untern Tisch fallen lassen. Wenn das Carbon UD ist, passt sie wohl optisch UND gewichtsmäßig am besten!


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Sooo schlimm sehen die gar nicht aus.
Naja, dann hau ich halt die Carbon ran und muss mir doch ein Isis Lager holen und die anderen werden vertickt. Habe ja auch noch die polierten Stylo da und noch ne neue Deore und was weiß ich nicht. Muss mal entmüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

Naja, die wirkt halt......stattlich.


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

Die sehen doch alle nahezu gleich aus. Ob X0, Next oder Next SL, CD-Si oder eben diese Blackspire...

Auf den ersten Blick sind die immer gleich rund.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2013)

Naaaja...
Der Kram von NC-17 hat für mich immer so einen billigen Touch.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

So ich fahr jez mal die finale Abstimmung vom Univega Probe


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2013)

Warum denn jetzt erst? Das ist doch schon ewig fertig.


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naaaja...
> Der Kram von NC-17 hat für mich immer so einen billigen Touch.



Wenns nicht drauf steht, erkennt es auch fast niemand.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2013)

Möglicherweise macht es schon der unkreative Schriftzug.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz so an
> 
> 
> 
> Mmh das "inzwischen" würde mich aber bei einer so teueren Bremse stören...



Naja, teuer bist für mich dann doch etwas relativ. War im Herbst 2011 bei meinem am besten befreundeten Händler und der hat mir die Erstlieferung unter die Nase gehlten das ich die mal probieren solle.

Wie fast alle Bremsen der ersten Serie waren erst einmal die Beläge verunreinigt so das es zu keiner vernünftigen Bremswirkung gereicht hat. Bremsen eingeschickt und mit neuen Belägen zurückbekommen.

Dann ein paar Ausfahrten später der rechte Bremshebel undicht und die Bremse wieder eingeschickt.

Erste Ausfahrt nach Wiedereinbau ein Unfall meinerseits bei dem an einem Baum der rechte Bremshebel sein Lebenslicht aushauchte. In der Werkstatt festgestellt das der linke Hebel zu viel Spiel im Gelenk hat und wieder beide Bremsen eingeschickt.

Ein paar Tage beide Bremsen kostenlos (auch die vom Unfall) repariert zurückbekommen und seit dem tadellos.

Was ich jetzt letztendlich dafür bezahlt habe kann ich gar nicht genau definieren. Wir haben das irgendwie in Naturalien als Tauschgeschäft abgewickelt.

Er selber hat aber nach der Erstlieferung von 3 Stück keine Bremse mehr nachbestellt weil alle drei solche Mucken gemacht haben. Ich habe jetzt noch einen weiteren befreundeten Händler welcher Anfang März aus der 2013er Serie welche bestellt hat. Funktionieren diese klaglos werde ich das dem ersten berichten und dann bestellt er auch wieder BFO für sein Geschäft.

Grüße Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2013)

moin 
war gerade noch auf dem steelecht III unterwegs...so gut es ging. Es ging leider fast nichts bei uns. Zu viel schnee und zu wenige strassen die zu befahren sind
Hab endlich die neue sattelstützenklemme in blau bekommen und rangemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2013)

ich habe die BFO letztes jahr mal gvünstig geschossen. Hab sie dann aber nur 3 ausfahrten drangehabt. Die war echt ********:kotz:
Kein definierter druckpunkt, schwammig, quietschen wie sau. Hab sie gleich weiterverkauft für den gleichen preis und weg damit. 

Ich fahr formula und gut ist. Da weiss ich was ich habe und die funktioniert.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich habe die BFO letztes jahr mal gvünstig geschossen. Hab sie dann aber nur 3 ausfahrten drangehabt. Die war echt ********:kotz:
> Kein definierter druckpunkt, schwammig, quietschen wie sau. Hab sie gleich weiterverkauft für den gleichen preis und weg damit.
> 
> Ich fahr formula und gut ist. Da weiss ich was ich habe und die funktioniert.



Hi Jens,

das war wahrscheinlich eine aus der ersten Serie die Du deshalb wohl günstig erwerben konntest weil der Eigentümer nicht die Geduld hatte diese konsequent weiter zu reklamieren.

Allerdings ist das mit dem Druckpunkt auch Systembedingt und wenn man z.B. die Formula mit dem knackig bissigem Druckpunkt gewöhnt und auch mag ist die Bremse auch nichts für diesen jeweiligen Fahrer.

Da ich ja größtenteils mit Magura auf meinen Bikes unterwegs bin welche für einen auch eher weichen Druckpunkt bekannt sind habe ich da nicht so die Gewöhnungsprobleme.

Wenn ich mit den Bikedealern spreche wollen diese wiederum von Formula nicht viel wissen. Macht ihnen fast nur Probleme und bringt viel Theater mit den Kunden weil sie zu hohen prozuentalen Anteilen nach spätestens einem Jahr ihre Funktion quittieren.

Ich selber kann mir jedoch kein Urteil über Formula erlauben da ich noch nie mit einer Bremse dieses Fabrikats ein Bike zum Stillstand gebracht habe. Da kann ich dann nur mit BFO, Magura, Shimano, Avid, Hayes (auch so ein unzuverlässiges Produkt) und Tektro dienen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mikefize (14. Februar 2013)

Die Sache mit den Bremsen ist so wie ich das sehe oftmals auch ein bisschen Glücksspiel. Klar, gibt es Tendenzen, aber so wirklich sicher vor Problemen ist man bei keinem Hersteller... Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit dem Gedanken, mir eventuell ne Formula R1 zu gönnen, weil das Gewicht einfach super ist. Aber nachdem jetzt die letzten Wochen in meinem Freundeskreis gleich zwei davon den Geist aufgegeben haben, bin ich schon wieder am Zweifeln...

Meine liebsten Bremsen im Einsatz sind momentan eigentlich die alte 4-Kolben XT mit älteren SLX Gebern ... Druckpunkt, Modulation, Zuverlässigkeit, Fading, Bremskraft ... alles traumhaft. Aber die Teile wiegen insgesamt einfach ne halbe Tonne und haben deshalb z.B. an meinem HT eigentlich nix verloren. Dilemma.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2013)

ich fahre seit jahren nur noch formula r1 oder r1/rx bremsen. habe noch nie probleme gehabt. ausser das übliche mit der einstellerei. Ist aber wenn man weiss wie man das ganze einstellen muss kein problem. Ich hab noch jede schleiffrei bekommen. Bei der formula ist es so, dass nach gewisser zeit ev kondenswasser reinläuft und dann die bremskolben nimmer richtig rauszudrücken gehen, darum schleifen die meisten älteren formula bremsen. Oder die leitung ist zu stark befüllt. Einfach bischen weniger einfüllen und gut ist.

In meinem freundeskreis fahren eigntlich alle formula r1 oder die shimano. Habe aber noch nie von einem ausfall einer bremse gehört.

Genau das liebe ich an der formula...sie ist direkt und bissig...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Shimano-Discs sind die Lieblinge jeder Fahrradwerkstatt weil diese am wenigsten Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Zusätzlich arbeiten die meistens lieber mit Mineralöl als DOT.


----------



## mikefize (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich denke auch ... wenn sich mein Bankkonto von dem Rahmendesaster erholt hat, wirds wohl eine R1 werden. Muss nur mal noch probefassen im Laden, wäre meine erste Formula und die sehen ergonomisch ja schon recht speziell aus, wenn man vorher nur Avid und Shimano gefahren ist.

Die alten Shimanos wandern dann wohl ans Fully, da sind sie besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke auch ... wenn sich mein Bankkonto von dem Rahmendesaster erholt hat, wirds wohl eine R1 werden. Muss nur mal noch probefassen im Laden, wäre meine erste Formula und die sehen ergonomisch ja schon recht speziell aus, wenn man vorher nur Avid und Shimano gefahren ist.
> 
> Die alten Shimanos wandern dann wohl ans Fully, da sind sie besser aufgehoben.



falls du wirklich power möchtest gibts ja noch die the one und das gewicht ist nur wenig höher...

bei der machts dann aber bums...

ach ja noch für philipp...

neue kurbel mit neuen kettenblättern am rocky vertex...


----------



## mikefize (14. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> falls du wirklich power möchtest gibts ja noch die the one und das gewicht ist nur wenig höher...
> 
> bei der machts dann aber bums...



Ach, ich bin gar nicht so sehr dahinter her, was Kraftvolles zu finden. Ich bin mit meinen 75 fahrfertigen Kilos für die meisten Bremsen eher ein Witz 

Mir ist ne ordentliche Dosierbarkeit viel wichtiger. Deshalb hab ich auch noch ganz alte 965er XTR im Einsatz. Die sind zwar was die Kraft angeht ein ziemlicher Witz verglichen mit den aktuellen Bremsen, aber es reicht immer noch locker flockig um mich mit einem Finger zum stehen zu bekommen und ich muss nicht die Befürchtung haben im falschen Moment zu erschrecken und übern Lenker abzusteigen


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ach, ich bin gar nicht so sehr dahinter her, was Kraftvolles zu finden. Ich bin mit meinen 75 fahrfertigen Kilos für die meisten Bremsen eher ein Witz
> 
> Mir ist ne ordentliche Dosierbarkeit viel wichtiger. Deshalb hab ich auch noch ganz alte 965er XTR im Einsatz. Die sind zwar was die Kraft angeht ein ziemlicher Witz verglichen mit den aktuellen Bremsen, aber es reicht immer noch locker flockig um mich mit einem Finger zum stehen zu bekommen und ich muss nicht die Befürchtung haben im falschen Moment zu erschrecken und übern Lenker abzusteigen




da hats du recht. da kann ich dir noch die hope race X2 empfehlen. Sind leicht und bremsen ausreichend und sehen lecker aus...

so, bin dann mal im kino....Bruce willis ist angesagt


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da hats du recht. da kann ich dir noch die hope race X2 empfehlen. Sind leicht und bremsen ausreichend und sehen lecker aus...
> 
> so, bin dann mal im kino....Bruce willis ist angesagt



Yieppiejahe Schweinebacke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> falls du wirklich power möchtest gibts ja noch die the one und das gewicht ist nur wenig höher...
> 
> bei der machts dann aber bums...
> 
> ...



Viel zu viel Blätter 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Blätter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Sagt der der seine Waden mit dem Kinderanhänger am Bike stärkt!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

1-0 für Hannover 96 in Russland!


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, teuer bist für mich dann doch etwas relativ. War im Herbst 2011 bei meinem am besten befreundeten Händler und der hat mir die Erstlieferung unter die Nase gehlten das ich die mal probieren solle.
> 
> Wie fast alle Bremsen der ersten Serie waren erst einmal die Beläge verunreinigt so das es zu keiner vernünftigen Bremswirkung gereicht hat. Bremsen eingeschickt und mit neuen Belägen zurückbekommen.
> 
> ...


Joa gut wenn du so wenig bezahlt hast. Aber solche Kinderkrankheiten dürfen bei dem Preis einfach nicht sein.

Wenns ausgemärzt is ok, aber warum net dann noch nen bissl mit der Markteinführung warten und erstmal ausgiebig testen


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Für manche Dinge gibt es Gründe die wir von aussen nicht beurteilen können.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Joa wohl wahr.

Meine Runde war super eben. Kaum schnee auf den Wegen meiner Hausrunde....bis auf die letzte halbe Stunde, da hats angefangen zu schnein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie nix los hier zur Zeit...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2013)

Nach 8h Lernmarathon Essen und dann morgen DIE Klausur!


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Viel GlückDu packst das!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Auf geht's Marcel!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2013)

Von mir auch viel Glück für _die_ Klausur.... Kette rechts


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Hier Schneestürmt es immernoch.  Sacht ma baut net iwer von euch grad
Nen Rad auf?hab hier bestimmt seit net Woche kein neues Bike mehr gesehen


----------



## unocz (14. Februar 2013)

mahlzeit....................


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Nabmt


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2013)

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier Schneestürmt es immernoch.  Sacht ma baut net iwer von euch grad
> Nen Rad auf?hab hier bestimmt seit net Woche kein neues Bike mehr gesehen



Der Flo baut eines auf, der hat schon nen Rahmen und will wohl auch nen kleinen Aufbaufred machen.
Namd Männers!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2013)

Ich bin im Moment nur am legt haben Lager wechseln... Heute kam der 2. Satz... Aber dann hab ich beide Vorderräder wieder fit.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Flo baut eines auf, der hat schon nen Rahmen und will wohl auch nen kleinen Aufbaufred machen.
> Namd Männers!


Supi


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2013)

Schankedöhn!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier Schneestürmt es immernoch.  Sacht ma baut net iwer von euch grad
> Nen Rad auf?hab hier bestimmt seit net Woche kein neues Bike mehr gesehen



Ich bin ja beim Umbau meines SL-9 auf den Rocky Element 70 in rot, habe aber gerade keine Zeit dafür und das Reduziersteuerlager für meine Non-Tapered Durin fehlt auch noch.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nach einem Felgenriß beim HR-Laufrad vom 29er Univega (das Preiswerte) neue Felgen seit Heute montiert.

Und gestern hat die Original Alustütze und der Spezi-Sattel das Epic verlassen. Dafür sind jetzt 3T-Carbonstütze mit Speedy drin.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Dann gib ma mit dem Rocky Gas mit will Bilda sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dann gib ma mit dem Rocky Gas mit will Bilda sehn



Vor Ende kommender Woche geht da nix!


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Das SL-9 hat ja auch nen riesigen Rahmen! 
Kann eigentlich nur besser werden - oder?


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Naja, 53cm ist nicht für jeden riesig. Für mich war er dann doch etwas groß. Der Rocky hat dann 19" mit nur einem Tick mehr OR-Länge die der Univega in 48cm hätte.

Passt dann also perfekt!


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, *53cm ist nicht für jeden riesig*. Für mich war er dann doch etwas groß. Der Rocky hat dann 19" mit nur einem Tick mehr OR-Länge die der Univega in 48cm hätte.
> 
> Passt dann also perfekt!



... aber für dich schon! 
Weiß ja nicht wie groß DU bist aber ich bin 182 und habe hier ein AMS mit 51cm rumstehen wo mir der Beutel auf dem Oberrohr aufliegt, wenn ich neben den Pedalen stehe. 
Muss ich endlich mal in die Bucht werfen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

Grüezi mitenand!


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Bist du umgezogen Dennis oder hast du getrunken?!


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Fähre meinen Univega auch in 48 bei 0,00184km


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

Ich bin betrunken umgezogen...
Ne, hatte es heute mit einem Schweizer zu tun...


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Fähre meinen Univega auch in 48 bei 0,00184km


ich nix verstehen??


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... aber für dich schon!
> Weiß ja nicht wie groß DU bist aber ich bin 182 und habe hier ein AMS mit 51cm rumstehen wo mir der Beutel auf dem Oberrohr aufliegt, wenn ich neben den Pedalen stehe.
> Muss ich endlich mal in die Bucht werfen.



Ich hab ja 183cm lebend ans Maßband zu bringen, aber naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> *ich nix verstehen??*




*Hesse?! *


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Hesse?! *


Nö, ich heisse Marco...


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab ja 183cm lebend ans Maßband zu bringen, aber naja...



Na der 1cm!!! Oder du hast Beine wie ein Supermodell!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Fähre meinen Univega auch in 48 bei 0,00184km



Autokorrektur am Smartphone und schon ist man auf der Fähre!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Nö, ich heisse Marco...



Exil-Marco?


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Nö, ich heisse Marco...



Na mit dem Namen hat dass nicht viel zu tun, der eine Marco (Polo) hat die halbe Welt erkundet und der andere braucht die Symbole der Fluchtwegbeschilderung um bei sich aus dem Haus zu finden.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na der 1cm!!! Oder du hast Beine wie ein Supermodell!



Eher nicht, noch mal auf dem Foto nachschauen ob das OR tief ansetzt?


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Exil-Marco?


Exil ist mein Nachname...
Jens, plauder mal aus deinem Nähkästchen, wirkt sehr entspannend...


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Autokorrektur am Smartphone und schon ist man auf der Fähre!



Upps so sieht's aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Upps so sieht's aus



Muss ich auch immer auf eben jenem oder dem Tablett korrigieren.


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na mit dem Namen hat dass nicht viel zu tun, der eine Marco (Polo) hat die halbe Welt erkundet und der andere braucht die Symbole der Fluchtwegbeschilderung um bei sich aus dem Haus zu finden.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Exil ist mein Nachname...
> Jens, plauder mal aus deinem Nähkästchen, wirkt sehr entspannend...



Du kannst ruhig alles essen aber nicht alles wissen!


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig alles essen aber nicht alles wissen!


Verdammt, 
aber ab und zu teilhaben lassen geht schon.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Joahr, ab und an schon.


----------



## sellyoursoul (14. Februar 2013)

Dank diesem Video weiss ich nun WIE man ein Mountainbike putzt...
Werds am WE mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Ich sach nur N8!


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2013)

Nacht Jens!


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2013)

Bin für heute auch raus...


----------



## mikefize (14. Februar 2013)

Alle gehn schlafen und ich sitz hier an meiner blöden Zulassungsarbeit und weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich überhaupt noch schlafen soll 

Aber trotzdem bin ich fasziniert von diesem Bikeputztutorial. Ist ja auch ne echt komplizierte Sache


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Blätter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




ja ja sascha...ich bin da eher der kadenzfahrer nicht der mit den dicken pfosten drücker

Hab dich ja mal live in riva gesehen...ordentliches gänge drücken dagegen war ich ne nähmaschine...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich bin betrunken umgezogen...
> Ne, hatte es heute mit einem Schweizer zu tun...




Moin zusammen...bachelor???


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Morgen...

Frühstück?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

mooorgen!
 @onkel_doc: ja, ich bin eher der druecker. wobei ich auch mal ne 140er frequenz raushauen kann. daher liegt mit das mit dem 1x9 wohl auch so


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Richtig pervers drücken kann ich nur im Flachen....dafür Brauch ich dann meinen 44er Pizzatella. Sobalt es Bergauf geht geh ich eher in den Nähmaschienenmodus über. Kommt aber auch glaub ich von den Solofahrergeschichten, da darfste einfach net alles drücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da hats du recht. da kann ich dir noch die hope race X2 empfehlen. Sind leicht und bremsen ausreichend und sehen lecker aus...
> 
> so, bin dann mal im kino....Bruce willis ist angesagt












Wie war der Film? Lohnt er sich? Kommt er an die alten ran?


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Philipp, du fährst die XT Hebel ohne Abdeckung? Hast du alle Löcher zugeklebt also auch da wo die Ganganzeige eingeklickt ist?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2013)

Also bei meinen 760er Hebeln war extra eine Abdeckung bei, falls man die Ganganzeige demontiert. War das bei dir nicht so?


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2013)

Die Abdeckung gibts bei den 780ern nicht mehr. Hab da Isotape drauf. Sieht man auch ganz gut, weil es rot ist. geht seit etwa 2000 km so.


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Danke für die unausführliche Antwort Philipp. Hast du nun die Schlitze vorn mit zu oder nicht, da wo die Ganganzeige eingeschoben wird?! 
Weil da könnte ja auch Wasser rein. 

P.S. Habe letztens auf ner Messe Isotape in schwarz gesehen, sollte auch bald im Handel erhältlich sein!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Wie war der Film? Lohnt er sich? Kommt er an die alten ran?


 

Cooler film wie alle...verdammte aktion und schiessereien. kein langes intro oder so...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke für die unausführliche Antwort Philipp. Hast du nun die Schlitze vorn mit zu oder nicht, da wo die Ganganzeige eingeschoben wird?!
> Weil da könnte ja auch Wasser rein.
> 
> P.S. Habe letztens auf ner Messe Isotape in schwarz gesehen, sollte auch bald im Handel erhältlich sein!


 
Moi´n, 
für Jungs mit starken Beinen ist doch ne eingefrorene Schaltung kein Problem, sei denn man fährt 22v/34H


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!


 
mehr nicht?, hast wohl kein gutes Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Nää, ist nicht so prickelnd gelaufen.
War auch schon der 2. Versuch bei dieser Klausur. Und das obwohl ich mich gut vorbereitet habe und auch die Altklausuren super liefen.

Einige haben sich lautstark auf dem Campus darüber unterhalten, dem Prof mal ordentlich aufs Auto zu Schei**en


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke für die unausführliche Antwort Philipp. Hast du nun die Schlitze vorn mit zu oder nicht, da wo die Ganganzeige eingeschoben wird?!
> Weil da könnte ja auch Wasser rein.
> 
> P.S. Habe letztens auf ner Messe Isotape in schwarz gesehen, sollte auch bald im Handel erhältlich sein!



Moin zusammen!

Nein Doc, nicht der Bachelor...

Veikko darf ich fragen warum Du Dir die Deckel nicht bestellen willst?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

1. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm: Es ist eigentlich selbstverständlich. Otto Normalstudent macht es aber auch im fortgeschrittenen Semester gern noch falsch. Das A und O ist es, rechtzeitig anzufangen. «Im Zweifel also jetzt», sagt Martin Schuster, Psychologe und Autor des Buches «Besser lernen».2. Lernplan machen: Nachdem der Lernstoff eingegrenzt ist, sollte man ihn portionieren. «Dann schaue ich mir an: Wie viele Tage habe ich Zeit zum Lernen - Feiertage am besten schon mal herausstreichen», empfiehlt Kerstin Zimmermann, Lernberaterin an der Uni Regensburg. Die Lern-Häppchen verteilt man dann gleichmäßig auf die einzelnen Tage und hält sie im Kalender fest.3. Texte zusammenfassen: Aufzeichnungen aus Vorlesungen kann man zur Not von Kommilitonen kopieren. Texte selbst zusammenzufassen, steigert aber den Lerneffekt. «Den Text einmal komplett durchlesen und dann festhalten: Was sind die Hauptaussagen?», empfiehlt Gerald Hüther, Hirnforscher an der Universität Göttingen. «Dann den Text noch einmal durchlesen und die Details herausschreiben.»4. Merkhilfen: Der Lernstoff lässt sich leichter merken, wenn er mit Emotionen verbunden wird. Das lässt sich zum Beispiel erreichen, indem man ihn in einen persönlichen Kontext setzt: Wo begegnet mir zum Beispiel diese chemische Verbindung im Alltag?5. Lernstoff wiedergeben: Viele nehmen beim Lernen den Stoff nur auf. Sie üben aber nicht, ihn wiederzugeben. «Ich muss mich innerlich immer wieder abfragen: Was habe ich da gerade gelernt?», betont Schuster. Hilfreich sind große Plakate in der Wohnung, auf die man die Fragen zum Lernstoff schreibt. Sieht man die Frage im Vorbeigehen, versucht man sie unbewusst zu beantworten.6. Lerntag strukturieren: Den ganzen Tag in der Bibliothek alleine vor sich hinzulernen, ist selten effektiv. Die ideale Aufteilung eines Lerntags ist so: Vormittags in der «Bib» alleine lernen, am späten Mittag mit Freunden in der Mensa essen und nachmittags das Gelernte gegenseitig abprüfen, rät Zimmermann.Hausarbeiten und ReferateClevere Tipps gegen Aufschieberitis 
Tipps für StudentenGut organisiert durchs Studium kommen 
7. Pausen machen: Manche Studenten können den ganzen Tag durchlernen. «In der Regel sollte man aber nach ein bis zwei Stunden intensiven Lernens eine Pause von rund zwanzig Minuten einlegen», sagt Zimmermann. Schlechte Pausenbeschäftigungen sind fernsehen, im Internet surfen oder Videospiele. «Die Reizüberflutung kann das Gelernte schnell überschreiben», warnt Hüther.8. Schokolade als Belohnung: Die ideale Ernährung zum Lernen sei bisher noch nicht gefunden, sagt Psychologe Schuster. «Kaffee wird als Wachmacher geschätzt - das Koffein kann aber bei ängstlichen Personen die Nervosität verstärken.» Schokolade beruhigt die Nerven, macht aber dick. Mit einem kleinen Stückchen Schokolade als Belohnung für zwei Stunden lernen kann sich der Student aber selbst motivieren.9. Letzter Tag vor der Klausur: An diesem Tag sollten Studenten nichts Neues mehr lernen, sondern den bisherigen Stoff wiederholen. Gute Methode dafür: Einen oder mehrere kleine Spickzettel schreiben. «Wenn man in kleiner Schrift schreibt, muss man sich besonders auf das Rekapitulierte konzentrieren», so Schuster. Den Spicker lässt man später aber zu Hause.10. Ausreichend Schlaf: Vor der Prüfung sollte man sich rund sieben Stunden Schlaf gönnen. «Wenn es etwas weniger ist, sorgt das Adrenalin dafür, dass man wach bleibt», beruhigt Zimmermann. Eine komplette Nachtschicht vor der Prüfung ist aber wenig ratsam: 24 Stunden ohne Schlaf schwächen den Körper wie 1,0 Promille Alkohol im Blut. Dann kommt der große Moment: Die Klausur beginnt. Viel Erfolg!

Gute Vorbereitung: Spicker, Schlaf, Schokolade: Zehn Lerntipps für die Uni-Klausur - Ruhr Nachrichten - Lesen Sie mehr auf:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/leben...uer-die-Uni-Klausur;art368,1906712#2139120602
1. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm: Es ist eigentlich selbstverständlich. Otto Normalstudent macht es aber auch im fortgeschrittenen Semester gern noch falsch. Das A und O ist es, rechtzeitig anzufangen. «Im Zweifel also jetzt», sagt Martin Schuster, Psychologe und Autor des Buches «Besser lernen».2. Lernplan machen: Nachdem der Lernstoff eingegrenzt ist, sollte man ihn portionieren. «Dann schaue ich mir an: Wie viele Tage habe ich Zeit zum Lernen - Feiertage am besten schon mal herausstreichen», empfiehlt Kerstin Zimmermann, Lernberaterin an der Uni Regensburg. Die Lern-Häppchen verteilt man dann gleichmäßig auf die einzelnen Tage und hält sie im Kalender fest.3. Texte zusammenfassen: Aufzeichnungen aus Vorlesungen kann man zur Not von Kommilitonen kopieren. Texte selbst zusammenzufassen, steigert aber den Lerneffekt. «Den Text einmal komplett durchlesen und dann festhalten: Was sind die Hauptaussagen?», empfiehlt Gerald Hüther, Hirnforscher an der Universität Göttingen. «Dann den Text noch einmal durchlesen und die Details herausschreiben.»4. Merkhilfen: Der Lernstoff lässt sich leichter merken, wenn er mit Emotionen verbunden wird. Das lässt sich zum Beispiel erreichen, indem man ihn in einen persönlichen Kontext setzt: Wo begegnet mir zum Beispiel diese chemische Verbindung im Alltag?5. Lernstoff wiedergeben: Viele nehmen beim Lernen den Stoff nur auf. Sie üben aber nicht, ihn wiederzugeben. «Ich muss mich innerlich immer wieder abfragen: Was habe ich da gerade gelernt?», betont Schuster. Hilfreich sind große Plakate in der Wohnung, auf die man die Fragen zum Lernstoff schreibt. Sieht man die Frage im Vorbeigehen, versucht man sie unbewusst zu beantworten.6. Lerntag strukturieren: Den ganzen Tag in der Bibliothek alleine vor sich hinzulernen, ist selten effektiv. Die ideale Aufteilung eines Lerntags ist so: Vormittags in der «Bib» alleine lernen, am späten Mittag mit Freunden in der Mensa essen und nachmittags das Gelernte gegenseitig abprüfen, rät Zimmermann.Hausarbeiten und ReferateClevere Tipps gegen Aufschieberitis 
Tipps für StudentenGut organisiert durchs Studium kommen 
7. Pausen machen: Manche Studenten können den ganzen Tag durchlernen. «In der Regel sollte man aber nach ein bis zwei Stunden intensiven Lernens eine Pause von rund zwanzig Minuten einlegen», sagt Zimmermann. Schlechte Pausenbeschäftigungen sind fernsehen, im Internet surfen oder Videospiele. «Die Reizüberflutung kann das Gelernte schnell überschreiben», warnt Hüther.8. Schokolade als Belohnung: Die ideale Ernährung zum Lernen sei bisher noch nicht gefunden, sagt Psychologe Schuster. «Kaffee wird als Wachmacher geschätzt - das Koffein kann aber bei ängstlichen Personen die Nervosität verstärken.» Schokolade beruhigt die Nerven, macht aber dick. Mit einem kleinen Stückchen Schokolade als Belohnung für zwei Stunden lernen kann sich der Student aber selbst motivieren.9. Letzter Tag vor der Klausur: An diesem Tag sollten Studenten nichts Neues mehr lernen, sondern den bisherigen Stoff wiederholen. Gute Methode dafür: Einen oder mehrere kleine Spickzettel schreiben. «Wenn man in kleiner Schrift schreibt, muss man sich besonders auf das Rekapitulierte konzentrieren», so Schuster. Den Spicker lässt man später aber zu Hause.10. Ausreichend Schlaf: Vor der Prüfung sollte man sich rund sieben Stunden Schlaf gönnen. «Wenn es etwas weniger ist, sorgt das Adrenalin dafür, dass man wach bleibt», beruhigt Zimmermann. Eine komplette Nachtschicht vor der Prüfung ist aber wenig ratsam: 24 Stunden ohne Schlaf schwächen den Körper wie 1,0 Promille Alkohol im Blut. Dann kommt der große Moment: Die Klausur beginnt. Viel Erfolg!

Gute Vorbereitung: Spicker, Schlaf, Schokolade: Zehn Lerntipps für die Uni-Klausur - Ruhr Nachrichten - Lesen Sie mehr auf:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/leben...uer-die-Uni-Klausur;art368,1906712#2139120602

oh,is aber viel geworden


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Dennis!

Ja, die Frage ist nicht sooo dumm. Ich habe halt ne kurzfristige Lösung gesucht da ich die SLX Hebel vom Scandal an das AMS machen will welches in die Bucht soll/muss.
Aber im Prinzip kann ich mir die Deckel bestellen und dann ja noch nachträglich montieren. Denn ohne die Deckel sieht es bissel blöd aus.
Frag mich aber echt warum die nicht mehr dabei sind?!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Doppelt hält besser wie? 

Vieles mache ich schon so, oder ähnlich. Leider ist das mit dem Verknüpfen schwierig. Polynomdivison oder Taylorreihenentwicklung brauche ich so selten im Alltag 

Spickzettel adé -> Wir dürfen ein ganzes DIN A5 Heft mit in die Klausur nehmen


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Alles Quatsch Jens III!
Der soll dem Prof. mit aufs Auto scheiszen, der kann dem dann gar nichts und bleibt auf den Kosten sitzen da Marcel dann mit Hartz IV eh unter dem Pfändungsfreibetrag bleibt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

1. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm: Es ist eigentlich selbstverständlich. Otto Normalstudent macht es aber auch im fortgeschrittenen Semester gern noch falsch. Das A und O ist es, rechtzeitig anzufangen. «Im Zweifel also jetzt», sagt Martin Schuster, Psychologe und Autor des Buches «Besser lernen».2. Lernplan machen: Nachdem der Lernstoff eingegrenzt ist, sollte man ihn portionieren. «Dann schaue ich mir an: Wie viele Tage habe ich Zeit zum Lernen - Feiertage am besten schon mal herausstreichen», empfiehlt Kerstin Zimmermann, Lernberaterin an der Uni Regensburg. Die Lern-Häppchen verteilt man dann gleichmäßig auf die einzelnen Tage und hält sie im Kalender fest.3. Texte zusammenfassen: Aufzeichnungen aus Vorlesungen kann man zur Not von Kommilitonen kopieren. Texte selbst zusammenzufassen, steigert aber den Lerneffekt. «Den Text einmal komplett durchlesen und dann festhalten: Was sind die Hauptaussagen?», empfiehlt Gerald Hüther, Hirnforscher an der Universität Göttingen. «Dann den Text noch einmal durchlesen und die Details herausschreiben.»4. Merkhilfen: Der Lernstoff lässt sich leichter merken, wenn er mit Emotionen verbunden wird. Das lässt sich zum Beispiel erreichen, indem man ihn in einen persönlichen Kontext setzt: Wo begegnet mir zum Beispiel diese chemische Verbindung im Alltag?5. Lernstoff wiedergeben: Viele nehmen beim Lernen den Stoff nur auf. Sie üben aber nicht, ihn wiederzugeben. «Ich muss mich innerlich immer wieder abfragen: Was habe ich da gerade gelernt?», betont Schuster. Hilfreich sind große Plakate in der Wohnung, auf die man die Fragen zum Lernstoff schreibt. Sieht man die Frage im Vorbeigehen, versucht man sie unbewusst zu beantworten.6. Lerntag strukturieren: Den ganzen Tag in der Bibliothek alleine vor sich hinzulernen, ist selten effektiv. Die ideale Aufteilung eines Lerntags ist so: Vormittags in der «Bib» alleine lernen, am späten Mittag mit Freunden in der Mensa essen und nachmittags das Gelernte gegenseitig abprüfen, rät Zimmermann.Hausarbeiten und ReferateClevere Tipps gegen Aufschieberitis 
Tipps für StudentenGut organisiert durchs Studium kommen 
7. Pausen machen: Manche Studenten können den ganzen Tag durchlernen. «In der Regel sollte man aber nach ein bis zwei Stunden intensiven Lernens eine Pause von rund zwanzig Minuten einlegen», sagt Zimmermann. Schlechte Pausenbeschäftigungen sind fernsehen, im Internet surfen oder Videospiele. «Die Reizüberflutung kann das Gelernte schnell überschreiben», warnt Hüther.8. Schokolade als Belohnung: Die ideale Ernährung zum Lernen sei bisher noch nicht gefunden, sagt Psychologe Schuster. «Kaffee wird als Wachmacher geschätzt - das Koffein kann aber bei ängstlichen Personen die Nervosität verstärken.» Schokolade beruhigt die Nerven, macht aber dick. Mit einem kleinen Stückchen Schokolade als Belohnung für zwei Stunden lernen kann sich der Student aber selbst motivieren.9. Letzter Tag vor der Klausur: An diesem Tag sollten Studenten nichts Neues mehr lernen, sondern den bisherigen Stoff wiederholen. Gute Methode dafür: Einen oder mehrere kleine Spickzettel schreiben. «Wenn man in kleiner Schrift schreibt, muss man sich besonders auf das Rekapitulierte konzentrieren», so Schuster. Den Spicker lässt man später aber zu Hause.10. Ausreichend Schlaf: Vor der Prüfung sollte man sich rund sieben Stunden Schlaf gönnen. «Wenn es etwas weniger ist, sorgt das Adrenalin dafür, dass man wach bleibt», beruhigt Zimmermann. Eine komplette Nachtschicht vor der Prüfung ist aber wenig ratsam: 24 Stunden ohne Schlaf schwächen den Körper wie 1,0 Promille Alkohol im Blut. Dann kommt der große Moment: Die Klausur beginnt. Viel Erfolg!

Gute Vorbereitung: Spicker, Schlaf, Schokolade: Zehn Lerntipps für die Uni-Klausur - Ruhr Nachrichten - Lesen Sie mehr auf:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/leben...uer-die-Uni-Klausur;art368,1906712#2139120602


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch Jens III!
> Der soll dem Prof. mit aufs Auto scheiszen, der kann dem dann gar nichts und bleibt auf den Kosten sitzen da Marcel dann mit Hartz IV eh unter dem Pfändungsfreibetrag bleibt!!!



 

Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach bestanden. 40% hab ich hoffentlich irgendwie geschafft!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Dennis!
> 
> Ja, die Frage ist nicht sooo dumm. Ich habe halt ne kurzfristige Lösung gesucht da ich die SLX Hebel vom Scandal an das AMS machen will welches in die Bucht soll/muss.
> Aber im Prinzip kann ich mir die Deckel bestellen und dann ja noch nachträglich montieren. Denn ohne die Deckel sieht es bissel blöd aus.
> Frag mich aber echt warum die nicht mehr dabei sind?!



Achso ist das.
Oh ein Cube ? Was Du nicht alles rumstehen hast...
Die Deckel sind nicht mehr so konstruiert wie die alten, oder?
Das kriegt man doch kaum im Shifter mehr unter, was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Mist, da wollte ich löschen und nun isses sogar 3mal da
Das ist eine Aufgabe fürn Mod.


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Boah, ich bin so froh, dass ich im Studium großteils von Klausuren verschont geblieben bin...

Und: so schnell kanns gehn. Eigentlich wollt ich ja noch warten, jetzt hab ich aber bei nem unwiderstehlichen Angebot im Bikemarkt für die R1 zugeschlagen. Gibts halt den restlichen Monat nur Kartoffeln


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mist, da wollte ich löschen und nun isses sogar 3mal da
> Das ist eine Aufgabe fürn Mod.



Ich dachte schon du machst das absichtlich, um mich zu motivieren 



> Boah, ich bin so froh, dass ich im Studium großteils von Klausuren verschont geblieben bin...
> 
> Und: so schnell kanns gehn. Eigentlich wollt ich ja noch warten, jetzt  hab ich aber bei nem unwiderstehlichen Angebot im Bikemarkt für die R1  zugeschlagen. Gibts halt den restlichen Monat nur Kartoffeln



Oder Dosen Ravioli


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Achso ist das.
> Oh ein Cube ? Was Du nicht alles rumstehen hast...
> Die Deckel sind doch nicht mehr so konstruiert wie die alten, oder?
> Das kriegt man doch kaum im Shifter mehr unter, was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Willst Du Cube kaufen Dennis? Gute Preis machen. Schön Rat. Weiß mit bissel schwatz! 51cm RH. Leider zu groß, wie neu.

Ja, die Deckel sind ganz anders - warum auch immer?! Abzocke, denke ich, weil die mitbekommen haben dass eh alle die Anzeige abmachen. Sollen sie doch lieber die Anzeige als Extra anbieten!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Bei Veikko wärs bestimmt so gewesen, aber bei mir isses nur Unvermögen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Wer hat eigentlich dein hübsches Profilbild gemalt?


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oder Dosen Ravioli



Läuft nich als Veganer. Da bleibt einem in Zeiten wie diesen nur die Kartoffelkarte  Aber immer wenn's mich ankotzt, ich keinen Bock auf Kartoffeln habe oder hungrig am Lernen bin, geh ich rüber zu meinem Bike und streichle die neue Bremse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich dein hübsches Profilbild gemalt?


 
so muß ein Stoker aussehen, da braucht man als Kapitän nur lenken und bremsen
das bild habe ich im I-net gefunden


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Willst Du Cube kaufen Dennis? Gute Preis machen. Schön Rat. Weiß mit bissel schwatz! 51cm RH. Leider zu groß, wie neu.
> 
> Ja, die Deckel sind ganz anders - warum auch immer?! Abzocke, denke ich, weil die mitbekommen haben dass eh alle die Anzeige abmachen. Sollen sie doch lieber die Anzeige als Extra anbieten!!!!



Mhh, 51cm mir auch ist zu groß leider, aber nur bissl.
Hab ja auch knappe 2 jahre ein AMS gefahren, war ein gutes Bike!
Manchmal vermiss ich ein Fully. 
Hast ein Bild?

Klar, kann mann durchaus als Abzocke abstempeln!!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Läuft nich als Veganer. Da bleibt einem in Zeiten wie diesen nur die Kartoffelkarte  Aber immer wenn's mich ankotzt, ich keinen Bock auf Kartoffeln habe oder hungrig am Lernen bin, geh ich rüber zu meinem Bike und streichle die neue Bremse ...



Luft und Liebe -> die Liebe zur neuen Bremse


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Muss erstmal einkaufen und mit dem Hund.
Habe nur ein unfertiges Bild, mach mal noch eines wenn fertig.
Bis denne...


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Luft und Liebe -> die Liebe zur neuen Bremse



Wenn mich die Reue packt, werd ichs hier kommunizieren, dann muss man mich wieder überzeugen, dass die Bremse auf jeden Fall wichtiger war als eine ausgewogene Ernährung 

Schaut gut aus das Cube! Was kommt für ne Kurbel ran?


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Muss erstmal einkaufen und mit dem Hund.
> Habe nur ein unfertiges Bild, mach mal noch eines wenn fertig.
> Bis denne...



Find ich gut!

Ich glaub ich hab Interesse Veikko, schaizz auf die 2 cm...
Sag mal bescheid wenns fertig ist!
Muss jetzt auch mal kochen, duschen usw.
Bis dann


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Muss erstmal einkaufen und mit dem Hund.
> Habe nur ein unfertiges Bild, mach mal noch eines wenn fertig.
> Bis denne...


 
Hast du etwa heimlich mein AMS umlackiert, wenn die Räder mal nicht angeschlossen sind

muß jetzt auch zum Training , bis in 3 Stunden etwa


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

*Wochenende*


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *Wochenende*


genau, Morgen ab 14.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> genau, Morgen ab 14.00



Arme Sau.....

Ich bin fertig. Die Postbote war heute fleißig und eigentlich wollte ich die neuen Teile an die Bikes montieren aber irgendwie war die Couch und das Bier im Weg!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *Wochenende*


 
GEEEEEEIIIIIIIIL!!!!!!!!!

ab aufs rad marcus...ich komm dir wieder näher in kleinen schritten...


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wenn mich die Reue packt, werd ichs hier kommunizieren, dann muss man mich wieder überzeugen, dass die Bremse auf jeden Fall wichtiger war als eine ausgewogene Ernährung
> 
> Schaut gut aus das Cube! Was kommt für ne Kurbel ran?



Da kommt der ganze SLX Kram vom Scandal dran außer eventuell die Bremsen da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob auch die SLX oder paar weiße die ich noch da habe. 
Das mit dem Essen bekommst du schon hin. Wir hatten mal mal ne Freundin die war Frutarierin (weiß nicht obs richtig geschrieben ist) die hat nur gegessen was vom Baum gefallen ist.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> GEEEEEEIIIIIIIIL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ab aufs rad marcus...ich komm dir wieder näher in kleinen schritten...



Hast Du zugenommen und kommst in meine Gewichtsklasse


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2013)

Wartet lieber mit dem Radgeschraube und drückt nochmal eure Liebsten, der Meteor soll ev. einschlagen
RTL.de solls wohl live senden
http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...app-an-erde-vorbei-2b8fa-51ca-82-1416263.html


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wartet lieber mit dem Radgeschraube und drückt nochmal eure Liebsten, der Meteor soll ev. einschlagen
> RTL.de solls wohl live senden
> http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...app-an-erde-vorbei-2b8fa-51ca-82-1416263.html



Mist - und ich habe mein Kind heut übers WE zu seiner Mutter gebracht! 
Drück ich halt den Hund, der ist auch lieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hast Du zugenommen und kommst in meine Gewichtsklasse


 
marcus...gestern morgen 78,4kg neues gewichtstief

wenn das so weitergeht liegen die 77kg drin bis anfangs mai...schalalaaa


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das mit dem Essen bekommst du schon hin. Wir hatten mal mal ne Freundin die war Frutarierin (weiß nicht obs richtig geschrieben ist) die hat nur gegessen was vom Baum gefallen ist.



Man kann alles übertreiben. Ich bin da ja sehr unkompliziert, wurde mir auch von unabhängigen Quellen mehrfach bestätigt


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> marcus...gestern morgen 78,4kg neues gewichtstief
> 
> wenn das so weitergeht liegen die 77kg drin bis anfangs mai...schalalaaa



Darauf ne Toblerone XXL Jens!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Man kann alles übertreiben. *Ich bin da ja sehr unkompliziert*, wurde mir auch von unabhängigen Quellen mehrfach bestätigt




Da hatte ich aber von Anbeginn große Zweifel!


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> marcus...gestern morgen 78,4kg neues gewichtstief
> 
> wenn das so weitergeht liegen die 77kg drin bis anfangs mai...schalalaaa



Boah ich wäre froh, wenn ich wieder so viel wiegen würde ... ich hab wegen meinem beschissenen Drüsenfieber in 4 Wochen fast 10kg abgenommen ... und noch immer Sportverbot. Ich hab direkt Schiss davor, wieder aufs Rad zu steigen... das wird richtig frustrierend.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Darauf ne Toblerone XXL Jens!


 
genau!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Veikko,

ich habe die letzten Seiten jetzt nicht richtig verfolgt... Das Cube gefällt! Deine Bikes sind immer sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut. Farblich schlicht und ohne viel Chi-Chi, genau so mag ich das

Gruß


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> genau!!!!!



Ich muss ja bissel zum Marcus halten, der hat ja sonst keine Freunde.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

Hei marcus viel arbeit bedeutet genug zu tun...

denke hast richtig entschieden mit dem job...

hab in letzter zeit auch viel zu tun. 60 überstunden in 2  wochen. Komme kaum noch zum trainieren und wenn, bin ich total feddich am abend.

besser so als andersrum...


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da hatte ich aber von Anbeginn große Zweifel!





Ich bemühe mich redlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> marcus...gestern morgen 78,4kg neues gewichtstief
> 
> wenn das so weitergeht liegen die 77kg drin bis anfangs mai...schalalaaa



78 kg, ein Traum!!!! Ich turne zZt bei 105 rum, merke aber den Unterschied zu den 122. Das Leben ist irgendwie..... leichter

Greife jetzt die sub 100 an!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Marcus, mein Bester - was gabs denn alles für Teile? Habe da noch was von Schmolke im Hinterkopf. Noch Kettenblätter? Und...?


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Wollt ihr mir nicht ein bisschen was abgeben? Ich war vor ein paar Wochen zeitweise bei sub 70 bei 187cm ...

So, bin raus, die Kartoffeln rufen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

78kg ist auch hier das Ziel :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich muss ja bissel zum Marcus halten, der hat ja sonst keine Freunde.








Es gibt den Schmolke, Kettenblätter, Kassette, Kette, RoRo, ESIGrips und fürs Drössie neue Bremsbeläge...

Ach ja, einen neuen AX-Nasdorowje


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Bin auch erstmal essen!
Gab heute total billige Lasagne bei Real!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

bin gerade daran eine marzocchi superleggera 29 an land zu ziehen.

Natürlich in rot für das rocky vertex.

Da würde dann alles in blau weggehen (stütze,steuersatzkappe)

Die rote gabel wäre dann so bischen ein eyecatcher am rad...

1650g komplett mit steckachse wäre sicher leichter als die reba die im moment drin ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Oja! Ne zochi ist geil!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oja! Ne zochi ist geil!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich hätte gedacht du sagst jetzt NEIN mach ne Lefty rein  
Aber Marzochi ist geil würde die nur nicht in rot nehmen glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Find ich gut die zochi. Nur die verchromten? Standrohre sind ungewohnt.


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte immer man wird beim Einbau ner Marzocchi gesteinigt, wenns nicht gerade ein Dirt oder FR Bike ist?!
Die Standrohre lassen sie wirklich billig erscheinen und ob das Rot sooo gut passt?
Aber da deine Bikes immer geil sind vertrau ich dir mal.
Und zur Not sind wir auch alle bereit zu lügen und sagen dass es ganz toll aussieht!


----------



## Junior97 (15. Februar 2013)

zur not kann er sie Lackieren lassen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Obacht. Sonst haben wir gleich Evil hier im Thread


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn es die in qr9 und 120mm gaebe waer es ne Variante um das zaboo "günstig" auf Spass um zu bauen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer man wird beim Einbau ner Marzocchi gesteinigt, wenns nicht gerade ein Dirt oder FR Bike ist?!
> Die Standrohre lassen sie wirklich billig erscheinen und ob das Rot sooo gut passt?
> Aber da deine Bikes immer geil sind vertrau ich dir mal.
> Und zur Not sind wir auch alle bereit zu lügen und sagen dass es ganz toll aussieht!


 

Hei die zocchi ist schon geil. hab gestern beim kollegen im laden eine in den fingern gehabt. Der sack hat mich gleich wieder angefixt damit. 
Die standrohre wirken billig aber sie läuft seidenweich.
In der schweiz gibts die ned mit carbon. 

Die gibts nur in rot oder weiss. Das angebot steht aber für ne rote. Ist neu. das gewicht geht voll in ordnung. die DT swiss ist ja 1660 gewesen. Die ist 1650 mit achse.

Ich beklommt das ding für 315.- euro inkl versand.

denke da an diesen effekt wie bei marcus...
das rocky ist ja auch schwarz/grau/weiss...







übrigens Sascha...
schau hier...
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...gera-29er-Carbon-Federgabel-Modell-2013-.html

auf 80mm oder 120mm umrüstbar...also hau rein für dein zaboo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2013)

ja wochenende und ich muss morgen früh nach berlin (mit auto) und sonntag früh wieder zurück..............
naja oma wird nur einmal 90 


*NABEND @LL*


----------



## Junior97 (15. Februar 2013)

Sascha was hast du mit dem Zaboo vor ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Nope, die gibt es net mit qr9. Schau mal die Auswahlmöglichkeiten an. Und das einzige nicht lefty Vorderrad hat ne 240s centerlock Nabe, die man nicht auf 20 oder 15mm umbauen kann.
Und sry 1k ??? Ich glaub du weist was ich mir für DAS Geld rein bauen wurde 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Sascha was hast du mit dem Zaboo vor ?



Erstmal starr bei der EM in singen starten,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nope, die gibt es net mit qr9. Schau mal die Auswahlmöglichkeiten an. Und das einzige nicht lefty Vorderrad hat ne 240s centerlock Nabe, die man nicht auf 20 oder 15mm umbauen kann.
> Und sry 1k ??? Ich glaub du weist was ich mir für DAS Geld rein bauen wurde
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
der preis ist schon hart. aber in der beschreibung steht ja qr9 oder???

darum denke ich bei 315.- euro neu kann man nicht viel falsch machen.  
werd sie nehmen und mal reinbaun.

Und ja, in der not sagt ihr mir alle einfach es sieht geil aus


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Tausend Schleifen für eine XC Gabel 

EDITH sagt Jens sieht geil aus *höhö*


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Ne, gibt net  für das Geld ist es echt gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tausend Schleifen für eine XC Gabel
> 
> EDITH sagt Jens sieht geil aus *höhö*



Ich denk lieber net dran, was meine "xc Gabel" kostet 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mist, da wollte ich löschen und nun isses sogar 3mal da
> Das ist eine Aufgabe fürn Mod.



Hier kann ich das nicht! das ist dann Sebastian (Quen) der Ansprechpatner.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Erstmal starr bei der EM in singen starten,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
hab ja leider keine starrgabel mehr...
der roman fährt die jetzt.

werde einfach ein härteres setup fahrn dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Klar Jens, hau rein das Ding! 
Und wenns Gagge aussieht dann wirst du sie ohen Verlust wieder los.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Willst Du Cube kaufen Dennis? Gute Preis machen. Schön Rat. Weiß mit bissel schwatz! 51cm RH. Leider zu groß, wie neu.
> 
> Ja, die Deckel sind ganz anders - warum auch immer?! Abzocke, denke ich, weil die mitbekommen haben dass eh alle die Anzeige abmachen. Sollen sie doch lieber die Anzeige als Extra anbieten!!!!



Das haben die nur für Dich so gemacht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

STAR WARS!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei die zocchi ist schon geil. hab gestern beim kollegen im laden eine in den fingern gehabt. Der sack hat mich gleich wieder angefixt damit.
> Die standrohre wirken billig aber sie läuft seidenweich.
> In der schweiz gibts die ned mit carbon.
> 
> ...



Wird bestimmt cool aussehen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Ich hab hier noch SLX 9-fach Shifter mit Deckel


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das haben die nur für Dich so gemacht!



Dann wäre dort ja der ideale Arbeitsplatz für Dich, wenn die so gehässig sind.


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch SLX 9-fach Shifter mit Deckel




Ja die habe ich DA auch grad dran und die sollen ja weg.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mir nicht ein bisschen was abgeben? Ich war vor ein paar Wochen zeitweise bei sub 70 bei 187cm ...
> 
> So, bin raus, die Kartoffeln rufen!



Alter!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mein Studium abbreche kann ich doch sicherlich zu Univega oder?
Ich hab gehört die nehmen jeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens... 

Fussie an? Hoffe auf einen Sieg!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann wäre dort ja der ideale Arbeitsplatz für Dich, wenn die so gehässig sind.



Genau wie Du, wollen wir Kollegen werden?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Studium abbreche kann ich doch sicherlich zu Univega oder?
> Ich hab gehört die nehmen jeden



Unten am Band in der Montagehalle suchen die immer einen zum durchfegen!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jens...
> 
> Fussie an? Hoffe auf einen Sieg!



Eben erst noch Duschen nach dem Biken gerade. Und dann die Golfsburger hoffentlich aus den Stadion schießen.

Wozu bezahlen wir den das Sky Abo?


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Studium abbreche kann ich doch sicherlich zu Univega oder?
> Ich hab gehört die nehmen jeden



Selbst dann wärst du noch überqualifiziert!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Unten am Band in der Montagehalle suchen die immer einen zum durchfegen!



Geht klar 
Montag fange ich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alter!



Lag vier Wochen lang mit zeitweise hohem Fieber im Bett und hatte Mandeln, die so dick warn die Mandarinen... Da war ne Banane am Tag das höchste der Gefühle. Knapp 12kg in vier Wochen ... strebe jetzt wieder die 80er Marke an.


----------



## mikefize (15. Februar 2013)

Gutes Spiel bisher übrigens


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Gutes Spiel bisher übrigens



Stimmt, verdammt schnell....


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Nur der olle Reif nervt!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

1-0!


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Nabend


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 1-0!


Wer spielt?


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wer spielt?



Golfsburg-Bayern

Moin mein Berliner Freund


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Golfsburg-Bayern
> 
> Moin mein Berliner Freund


Moin, moin 


Auf welchem(n) Sender(n) läuft das Spiel?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Grüezi mitenand!



Das ist mein Stichwort  -  "Hallo" erstmal... 

Lecko mio, alles lese ich jetzt aber nicht durch.   Die letzten 4-5 Seiten werden einfach wegignoriert....





ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich will da ja auch keine Sammelbestellung von großen Mengen auslösen. Sollte genau für solche Dinge sein.
> 
> @ Veikko
> 
> *Ich kann in der IG genauso Beiträge verändern wie Marco*



Du kannst aber auch mal dein Tauchsieder-Gen ausblenden...   



ohneworte schrieb:


> Yieppiejahe Schweinebacke!



Yo, das hat mir auch noch gefehlt. Miese Kritik gab´s da heute zu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lecko mio[...]


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Stichwort  -  "Hallo" erstmal...
> 
> Lecko mio, alles lese ich jetzt aber nicht durch.   Die letzten 4-5 Seiten werden einfach wegignoriert....
> 
> ...



Schaizz egal, schaizz egal! Ein echter Männerfilm eben!

Hallo Marco!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Moin mein Lieblingshesse!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin mein Lieblingshesse!



Du kennst doch nur den einen!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kennst doch nur den einen!



Schön wärs Jens - aber du kannst dir dann ja vorstellen wie schlimm die anderen waren!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

@tt

wenn es ein schöner RR Rahmen sein soll....

Der ist für mich einfach ein Traum!

http://www.canyon.com/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3121


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schön wärs Jens - aber du kannst dir dann ja vorstellen wie schlimm die anderen waren!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf...
Jens, was hat es mit dem Heiratsmarkt auf sich...??
Vermittelst du auch Damen?


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Das hat sich mir auch immer gefragt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

Veikko, hast du noch ein neues Radl? 

@ Marcus
Neeeeeeeeee, bitte kein Canyon, Bulls, Radon, Cube, Rose, Bergamont, U..v..a  (  ), ....


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das hat sich mir auch immer gefragt^^


Dito


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

> U..v..a



Ey...hier sind zu viele Anhänger dieser Sekte anwesend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf...
> Jens, was hat es mit dem Heiratsmarkt auf sich...??
> Vermittelst du auch *Damen*?



Moin Dennis!

Seit dem Jungelcamp heisst das _Bückstück_, sagt unsere Kleine...  

Stimmt aber, die Frage wollte ich Jens auch immer stellen..


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so dumm fragen darf...
> Jens, was hat es mit dem Heiratsmarkt auf sich...??
> Vermittelst du auch Damen?



Rein weg 5 Tage Dauerparty, also Kirmes!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Veikko, hast du noch ein neues Radl?
> 
> @ Marcus
> Neeeeeeeeee, bitte *kein Canyon, Bulls, Radon, Cube, Rose, Bergamont, *U..v..a  (  ), ....



*... aber Golf fahren!* 


Nö, dass liegt hier schon ewig rum und muss endlich mal weg! Hatte aber nie Lust und Zeit es fertig zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @ Marcus
> Neeeeeeeeee, bitte kein Canyon, Bulls, Radon, Cube, Rose, Bergamont, U..v..a  (  ), ....



Ach komm schon Marco, warum denn nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @tt
> 
> wenn es ein schöner RR Rahmen sein soll....
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst?


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

> ... aber Golf fahren!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ach komm schon Marco, warum denn nicht?



Möchte ich einfach nicht.    
Plaste ist schon seelenlos, aber die genannten Marken mag ich gar nicht....


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Dennis!
> 
> Seit dem Jungelcamp heisst das _Bückstück_, sagt unsere Kleine...
> 
> Stimmt aber, die Frage wollte ich Jens auch immer stellen..



Achso..
Ok, ich merks mir.



Dachte immer nur ich weiss nicht bescheid...


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Dann Sattel doch auf Titan um, gibbet teilweise auch zu Plastepreisen


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst?



Ich finde den Rahmen geil! Bin aber auch schon 42...

Ich bin eindeutig zu jung für mein Alter!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Möchte ich einfach nicht.
> Plaste ist schon seelenlos, aber die genannten Marken mag ich gar nicht....


Mit dem Plaste hast du GARnicht so unrecht, das Gefühl hatte ich beim Wechsel auch.

Du hast nen Marken-fetish..


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mit dem Plaste hast du GARnicht so unrecht, das Gefühl hatte ich beim Wechsel auch.
> 
> *Du hast nen Marken-fetish..*


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Für den Canyonpreis bekommt man auch mehr Seele:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


>


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *... aber Golf fahren!*



Wenn Golf, dann aber schon einen mit 3 Buchstaben. 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst?



Endlich normale Leute!!   DANKE Jens.. 



maddda schrieb:


>



Ähm, Philipp...  fährst du überhaupt schon Auto??  



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen geil! Bin aber auch schon 42...


 ...und habe Grauen Starr!!


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

> Ähm, Philipp... fährst du überhaupt schon Auto??



Bin sogar schon seit ein paar Tagen ausser Probezeit raus und hab auch den dicken Moppedführerschein


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

@ Marco:
Nicht schlecht...
Behalte doch dein 26er Digger!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *... aber Golf fahren!*
> 
> 
> Nö, dass liegt hier schon ewig rum und muss endlich mal weg! Hatte aber nie Lust und Zeit es fertig zu machen.


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Wenn Golf, dann aber schon einen mit 3 Buchstaben.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was es nicht besser macht!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

Nur weil da "Canyon" drauf steht... Ihr seit doch alle doof!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mit dem Plaste hast du GARnicht so unrecht, das Gefühl hatte ich beim Wechsel auch.
> 
> Du hast nen Marken-fetish..



Du meinst also Skoda würde ihm guttun?


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du meinst also Skoda würde ihm guttun?


Und kein GTI hinten sondern Oktavia...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Mit dem Plaste hast du GARnicht so unrecht, das Gefühl hatte ich beim Wechsel auch.
> 
> Du hast nen Marken-fetish..



Denke das kommt einfach mit der Zeit!? - Nach über 12 Jahren Selbstaufbau und wirklich vielen Bikes zwischen den Fingern...  
Nix gegen Plaste, habe ja selbst genug davon.

Muss auch nicht immer Highend sein _-siehe mein Inbred-_, aber ich hasse Versenderbikes und Kompletträder!! :kotz:
Und dann eher ein NoSaint oder einen China-Frame wie Madone, aber kein Canyongelodder...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn Golf, dann aber schon einen mit 3 Buchstaben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das mal richtig korrigiert!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nur weil da "Canyon" drauf steht... Ihr seit doch alle doof!




Nicht alle Marcus - dass musst du schon unterscheiden. Ich habe auch nen Radonrahmen, taugt auch nix und man kann kaum fahren damit!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin sogar schon seit ein paar Tagen ausser Probezeit raus und hab auch den dicken Moppedführerschein


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ihr seit doch alle doof!



Und Stolz darauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Sieht fast aus wie die bunte Poloedition die es mal gab


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

Gibts auch als "Auto".


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Denke das kommt einfach mit der Zeit!? - Nach über 12 Jahren Selbstaufbau und wirklich vielen Bikes zwischen den Fingern...
> Nix gegen Plaste, habe ja selbst genug davon.
> 
> Muss auch nicht immer Highend sein _-siehe mein Inbred-_, aber ich hasse Versenderbikes und Kompletträder!! :kotz:
> Und dann eher ein NoSaint oder einen China-Frame wie Madone, aber kein Canyongelodder...


Hatte schön öfter in letzter Zeit das Bedürfnis, Carbon wieder gegen Alu zurück zu tauschen.
Was nicht heissen soll das ich die Kohlefaser nicht geil finde!


Klar, jeder wie er will!!



Metrum schrieb:


> Nicht alle Marcus - dass musst du schon unterscheiden. Ich habe auch nen Radonrahmen, taugt auch nix und man kann kaum fahren damit!




Gehts mit dem Cube halbwegs?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin sogar schon seit ein paar Tagen ausser Probezeit raus und hab auch den dicken Moppedführerschein



Stimmt, SORRY, Jan war ja u18! Wie alt bist du, Philipp?



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @ Marco:
> Nicht schlecht...
> *Behalte doch dein 26er Digger!*



An dem LV hänge ich wie verrückt, aber der Preis stimmt und ich gucke mich halt schnell satt.
Der Fatbike-Wunsch ist auch noch akut! Eben ist mir auch ein Tallboy-Frame oder ein Jet 9 durch den Kopf geschossen...
Wenn ich den passenden Job zum  Hobby hätte, würde das LV definitiv bleiben.
Dann hätte auch das BeOne Karma nicht gehen müssen... 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Du meinst also Skoda würde ihm guttun?



Ist inzwischen gut geworden, Skoda. Aber trotzdem VW-B-Ware. 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Und kein GTI hinten sondern Oktavia...



Ein RS wäre ok. Aber schwächer...


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

> Stimmt, SORRY, Jan war ja u18! Wie alt bist du, Philipp?


Macht nix mir is 20...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nicht alle Marcus - dass musst du schon unterscheiden. *Ich habe auch nen Radonrahmen, taugt auch nix und man kann kaum fahren damit!*



Quatschkopf!!  Radon und Cube..., alles gleich! Mit dem CAPIC-Schriftzug würde ich ihn sogar selbst fahren. 

Hätte mir neulich auch fast den 29er Radon gekauft, so wie Kai. 
Aber dann gleich ab zum Lackierprinz..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hatte schön öfter in letzter Zeit das Bedürfnis, Carbon wieder gegen Alu zurück zu tauschen.
> Was nicht heissen soll das ich die Kohlefaser nicht geil finde!



Stahl!  

Bin mal auf die Fahreigenschaften des Inbred gespannt..


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Warum issn euch der plöde name der draufsteht so wichtig

Mir isses egal ob da jez Spezi oder Cube draufsteht. Hauptsache das Teil is schnell und nett aufgebaut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Kinder,... Ihr seid drauf...

May the force be with you!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Warum issn euch der plöde name der draufsteht so wichtig
> 
> Mir isses egal ob da jez Spezi oder Cube draufsteht. Hauptsache das Teil is schnell und nett aufgebaut.



Ein Speiseeis kannst Du wenigstens essen, beiß mal in einen Würfel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Speiseeis? Da wo ich herkomme kann man ein Spezi nur Trinken


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte mir neulich auch fast den 29er Radon gekauft, so wie Kai.
> Aber dann gleich ab zum Lackierprinz..


So schlecht scheint dein Job dann aber auch nicht zu sein...


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stahl!
> 
> Bin mal auf die Fahreigenschaften des Inbred gespannt..



Ja, Stahl!
Seit dem ich das Ding mit den alten Rennrädern nebenbei mache, bin ich auf dem Steel Feeling hängengeblieben.
Mag das direkte!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ein Speiseeis kannst Du wenigstens essen, beiß mal in einen Würfel!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So schlecht scheint dein Job dann aber auch nicht zu sein...



  Du hast hier doch einiges verpasst....    Aber lassen wir das. 

ES IST WOCHENENDE!!!!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ein Speiseeis kannst Du wenigstens essen, beiß mal in einen Würfel!



Würfel:


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kinder,... Ihr seid drauf...
> 
> May the force be with you!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



*I'm Your Father *


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

He! MEIN kleiner heist Lukas 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

2-0!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Marken ist eine persönliche Sache und ich wollte damit niemand auf die Füsse treten.

Mal eine ehrliche Frage in die Runde:
Mein einzigstes Fully in letzter Zeit war das LV mit dem DT-Dämpfer. Soweit Top!
Brauche z.ZT. aber mehrere Dämpfer für diverse Räder ; u.a. mein Salsa.
Jetzt habe ich bei den Rockshox-Monarchs gesehen, dass es div. Unterschiede in der Abstimmung gibt...  !?  Wo ist der Unterschied in der Hardware?

Kann da jemand was zu sagen?

Danke


*EDIT:  Hier geht´s drum:*

Dämpfungsabstimmung (Kennlinie): Mid Rebound / Mid Compression

Wo ist der Hardwareunterschied?



Und was ist _*Boostvalve*_ bei Fox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> He! MEIN kleiner heist Lukas
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ok, in dem Fall bist du der Vater!
Wobei mann sich da ja nie sooo sicher sein kann.


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das mit den Marken ist eine persönliche Sache und ich wollte damit niemand auf die Füsse treten.
> 
> Mal eine ehrliche Frage in die Runde:
> Mein einzigstes Fully in letzter Zeit war das LV mit dem DT-Dämpfer. Soweit Top!
> ...



Leider nicht, hab bis jetzt immer nur den RP 23 erwischt.


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

Bei CRC bekommt man im mom billig Fox dämpfer


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ok, in dem Fall bist du der Vater!
> Wobei mann sich da ja nie sooo sicher sein kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Er liebt jetzt schon lego und das laufrad,... Alles geklärt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei CRC bekommt man im mom billig Fox dämpfer



Was kauft man(n) i.M. so?   Fox oder auch RockShox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2013)

Brain 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Zu geil Marcus!!


@_marco_:
Fox Boost Valve:

Falsch das war das pro Pedal oder?


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2013)

> Was kauft man(n) i.M. so? Fox oder auch RockShox?
> __________________



KA...mein Vadda hat sich jez den Rp23 Kashima bei CRC geholt als es die Rabattaktion gab.

Mit Rockshoxdämpfern hab ich überhaput keine Erfahrung. Bin bis jetzt nur Manitou und Fox selber gefahren..


So ich bin mal raus für heute bis morgen leute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei CRC bekommt man im mom billig Fox dämpfer



Aber keine 165er mehr...


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Er liebt jetzt schon lego und das laufrad,... Alles geklärt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Hab heute auch mit dem kleinsten 2 Stunden an der Legokiste verbracht.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich er mit Dir!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich er mit Dir!


Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, macht aber auch verdammt Spaß.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Glaub ich Dir, die inzwischen recht vielen Lütten in der Clique machen auch viel Spaß obwohl es nicht meine sind!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Glaub ich Dir, die inzwischen recht vielen Lütten in der Clique machen auch viel Spaß obwohl *es nicht meine sind*!


 
Deswegen machen sie noch Spaß.






Prost Jens daran dachte ich auch schon mal...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Deswegen machen sie noch Spaß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du warst ja zwischendurch eine ganze Weile nicht vor Ort und das ist mir dann jetzt erst aufgefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Ich war nur mal kurz die Welt retten...


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann bin ich mal weg. Gute N8!


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2013)

Ich verzieh mich auch gleich..GN8!


----------



## Junior97 (15. Februar 2013)

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=650b+...=236&start=0&ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:103

Irgendwann mussten die ersten 650b China Rahmen auftauchen


----------



## unocz (16. Februar 2013)

moin jungs,

und auf gehts in die alte heimat, berlin ich komme !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2013)

moin jense...mod...mob

schon wieder hier??? ich fühl mich iw verfolgt von dir und roman


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Irgendwann bekommen wir alle!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2013)

Moin ihr Wahnsinnigen,
 da habt ihr euch gestern nochmal richtig heißgemacht als wenns die letzte Nacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

Sacht mal is bei euch auch sonne Ekelhafte Suppe?
Hier sieht man die Hand vor Augen net


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2013)

nöö, bei uns regnet es schön gleichmäßig


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2013)

Ich finde Nebel eigentlich immer ziemlich interessant. Hier ist das Wetter in Ordnung, nur leider bin ich nicht bei meinem Rad. Außerdem muss ich hier den Erkälteten aus dem Weg gehen, zummindest so, dass ich amm nächsten WE fit bin.


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

Jau jez bloß net anstecken. Hier bei mir inner gegend gehts abba...

Freu mich schon total auf nächstes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sacht mal is bei euch auch sonne Ekelhafte Suppe?
> Hier sieht man die Hand vor Augen net



Genauso bei uns hier vor Ort. Aber bei uns geht es nachher auf Kohltour!

Für die die es nicht kennen: Wir treffen uns nachher mit der Clique (ca. 20 Personen) und werden mit einem Bollerwagen mit diversen Vorräten mehrere Kilometer durch die Gegend wandern. Dabei wird an jeder Kreuzung angehalten und diese mit einem geistigen Getränk begossen.

Am frühen Abend erreichen wir dann eine außer den Organisatoren vorher nicht bekannte Gaststätte an der diese Speisen gereicht werden:




Nach dem Essen wird dann der neue "Kohlkönig" gekührt der im Folgejahr die Veranstaltung organisieren muss. Als Zeichen seiner Regentschaft bekommt er dieses Utensil (nur in deutlich größer!) um seinen Hals gehängt und muss es bis zum Ende seiner Regentschaft im kommenden Jahr sicher aufbewahren:




Anschließend wird auf einem Saal mit lauter Musik und noch weiteren Getränken weitergefeiert. Für mich war dann die letzten Jahre so gegen 23.00 Uhr dann wegen allgemiener Erschöpfung Schluß.


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

Sehr kreativ muss ich sagen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2013)

Was, heute Abend erst, ich habe Hunger


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genauso bei uns hier vor Ort. Aber bei uns geht es nachher auf Kohltour!
> 
> Für die die es nicht kennen: Wir treffen uns nachher mit der Clique (ca. 20 Personen) und werden mit einem Bollerwagen mit diversen Vorräten mehrere Kilometer durch die Gegend wandern. Dabei wird an jeder Kreuzung angehalten und diese mit einem geistigen Getränk begossen.
> 
> ...




Moin zusammen!

DAS hört sich gut an.
Wünsch Dir viel Spaß Jens!!

Hau rein!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau jez bloß net anstecken. Hier bei mir inner gegend gehts abba...
> 
> Freu mich schon total auf nächstes WE



Ich auch. Wie wir am besten fahren, haben wir gestern schon ein bisschen bequatscht - sind ja doch immer ein paar km für Philipp und mich.
Wegen der Ansteckung gebe ich mir größte Mühe. Aber nächste Woche muss ich noch Mo-Do ~1 1/2 h U-Bahn, S-Bahn und Tram fahren, da ist erhöhte Vorsicht geboten. Also wie immer.

Jens,
so eine Kohl und Pinkel Tour wird bei uns jedes Jahr im Herbst an der FH angeboten. Habe aber irgendwie noch nie mitgemacht....


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> DAS hört sich gut an.
> Wünsch Dir viel Spaß Jens!!
> ...



Wird schon Spaß machen, Nur wenn die blöden Spiele zwischendrin nicht wären...

Letztes Jahr fand die Tour eine Woche nach meinem Vorhofflimmern statt. Da musste ich mich dann doch sehr zurückhalten. Wobei ich es auch dieses Jahr nicht übertreiben werde, ich möchte ja nicht an einem einzigen Tag die Bemühungen von 6 Wochen torpedieren.


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

> Ich auch. Wie wir am besten fahren, haben wir gestern schon ein bisschen bequatscht - sind ja doch immer ein paar km für Philipp und mich.
> Wegen der Ansteckung gebe ich mir größte Mühe. Aber nächste Woche muss ich noch Mo-Do ~1 1/2 h U-Bahn, S-Bahn und Tram fahren, da ist erhöhte Vorsicht geboten. Also wie immer.



Kommt ihr eigentlich schon am Freitag?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Jetzt geht's los!


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß...Trink net so viel


----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Gleich JHV -> neue Trikots und Lizenz


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß...Trink net so viel



Bisher 2 Bier, ein Bullenschluck und ein Harzer Grubenlicht!


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

Ach ich bin gerade echt beruhig. Hab mein erstes Klausurergebnis und ein von den Fächern wo viele durchfallen ganz gut bestandenjez kann ich beruhigt am WE Rennen fahren. Auf den Rest muss ich noch min. nen Monat warten.


----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach ich bin gerade echt beruhig. Hab mein erstes Klausurergebnis und ein von den Fächern wo viele durchfallen ganz gut bestandenjez kann ich beruhigt am WE Rennen fahren. Auf den Rest muss ich noch min. nen Monat warten.



Wo ist den dieses WE was ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Hier läuft die Suppe auch....




ohneworte schrieb:


> Nach dem Essen wird dann der neue "Kohlkönig" gekührt der im Folgejahr die Veranstaltung organisieren muss.











Na dann viel Spaß dem Trupp und wohl bekomm´s!


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

> Wo ist den dieses WE was ?



Nächstes WE 12h Indoor in Rothenburg an der Fulda


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Mein LV ist verkauft...       Fühle mich  und auch  .


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2013)

Hei marco

Was meinst du wie ich geheult habe als ich mein toad auf die post gebracht habe.

Aber man ist dann auch erleichtert wenns weg ist und platz für was neues hat

Bei uns ist geilstes wetter und bin gerade von einer hübschen 2h tour zurück. Bilder gibts später...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mein LV ist verkauft...       Fühle mich  und auch  .



Du machst Sachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2013)

Moin, ihr Jense´!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2013)

Marcoooooooo warst heut unterwegs???

Jetzt kannst wenigstens das sals mal fertigstellen...halbe sachen machen sich ned gut hier im forum...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2013)

Ne, morgen! Fahre mit dem Auto zum Kumpel. Da liegt kein Schnee. Soll morgen ja auch trockener sein..

Vielleicht klatsche ich eine XXI an´s Niner und den XO-Krempel vom Niner an´s Salsa.  Das Niner sieht sowieso keinen Alpencross, da langt die Bandbreite mit 32er XXI-Blatt vorne.

Dämpfertechnisch muss ich für´s Salsa schauen. Will nicht die ganze Kohle wieder ausgeben...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2013)

RP23 das reicht. fahr den gleichen im intense...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2013)

Teuer genug!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2013)

Bonzki 
Ich musste heute frei machen... Voellig brain afk. Die 10h dauer debuggen gestern haben mich geplaettet...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. Februar 2013)

Siiieg!


----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Siiieg!



Sauhund !!!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Kommt ihr eigentlich schon am Freitag?



Ich sag's mal so: eine richtige Übernachtung ist nicht geplant. Also im Prinzip Anreise -> Rennen -> Abreise.


----------



## hhninja81 (16. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Sauhund !!!!!!



Das hättest Du mal zu mir sagen sollen!


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so: eine richtige Übernachtung ist nicht geplant. Also im Prinzip Anreise -> Rennen -> Abreise.



Wann fahrtn ihr dann los? Mitten inner Nacht?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2013)

sonnenschein...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Neue Trikots sind schon klasse!
Passen wie angegossen. Außerdem gabs vom Verein noch die bisher nicht abgeholte Platzierungsprämie von letztem Jahr


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2013)

Gz 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

Ist das "normal" bei Carbonlenkern ?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Zu fest angeschraubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

4,5Nm nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Mit Gefühl muss das gehen. So, dass es gerade nicht rutscht und bei etwaigem Einschlag ins Oberrohr der Hebel verdreht wird.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wann fahrtn ihr dann los? Mitten inner Nacht?



Über die Zeit müssen wir nochmal quatschen.


----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit Gefühl muss das gehen. So, dass es gerade nicht rutscht und bei etwaigem Einschlag ins Oberrohr der Hebel verdreht wird.



Dann verdrehen die sich doch auch beim schalten ?! aber hast recht ich kann se echt leicht verdrehen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Du musst sie eben so fest ziehen, dass sie bei normalem Gebrauch nihct rutschen/drehen.
Wenn das nicht mit dem max. Drehmoment geht, dann Carbonpaste verwenden.


----------



## Junior97 (16. Februar 2013)

Ok aber meint ihr ich kann den Lenker weiterfahren ?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2013)

Kann man von einem Foto schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs und Gute N8!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Februar 2013)

moin jungs...aufstehn!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

Das hat mein kleiner schon vor 2h beschlossen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Sascha, meiner ist damals auch gern gegen Fünf aufgestanden und hat sich dann auf meinem Arm über die Lichter der Autos auf der Straße gefreut.


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Morgen

Veikko das geht noch meine Mama musste mit mir immer ne Runde auto um den Block fahren, damit ich einschlafen konnte


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

Moin ihr Vagabunden!


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2013)

Moin allesamt!


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Veikko das geht noch meine Mama musste mit mir immer ne Runde auto um den Block fahren, damit ich einschlafen konnte



Das musste ich nur zum Mittagsschlaf machen! 
Da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt aber ein Haus auf dem Land hatten war es recht angenehm. Aber das Benzingeld will ich trotzdem wiederhaben wenn er nen Job hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ist das "normal" bei Carbonlenkern ?



seh ich das richtig dass der gerissen ist? Würde den dann nicht fahren wollen. Hab auch nen Salsa Pro Moto carbon der noch gut aussieht aber fahren will ich den auch nicht mehr am mtb, weil der mal nen ziemlich heftigen Sturz 
überlebt hat. Wenn Carbon dann schon optisch geschädigt ist, wäre das für mich keine Überlegung wert.


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Hab meinen Engage auch ausgetauscht. Der hatte einige tiefe Kratzer und hatte auch nen heftigen Sturz hinter sich. Bin wieder bei Alu gelandet


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2013)

ist immer schade drum. Naja so werden dann die Stadträder immer nobler. Vielleicht wirds ja mal geklaut. Dann gibts dickes Geld von der Versicherung wenn man noch Rechnungen für die Teile hat.

Seit ich den RaceFace Lenker habe, tun mir die Handgelenke immer etwas weh. Mal sehn wie sich der beim 12h Rennen macht.


welchen Alu Lenker hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Nen etwas gekürzten Niner Flatbar. Mir war der Engage mit 600mm mit Hörnchen eh zu kurz...


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2013)

wie breit ist der Niner und was wiegt der?


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Auf 670 gekürzt wiegt er 243gramm...Kommt ab Werkt mit 710 und is bis 650 kürzbar.
Barendkompatibel


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2013)

mit 243g is das aber auch n schöner brocken!

ps: moin!


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Ja aber find mal nen Flatbar in der breite mir BarEndfreigabe, der auch noch so geil aussieht


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

Naja... Alu ist au net besser. Meine 2lenker Brüche hatte ich mit alu,... Echt hässliches Gefühl 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2013)

Naja, du bist ja auch der Wahni in der Runde Sascha, du bekommst bestimmt auch 31,8er Vollstahl klar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... Alu ist au net besser. Meine 2lenker Brüche hatte ich mit alu,... Echt hässliches Gefühl
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wahaaa... hör bloß auf mir angst zu machen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2013)

_*Kurzes HALLO. Bin aber auch gleich wieder weg   -  KINO! 

Bin später wieder dabei...*_



Nach meiner OP die erste Tour in 2013. 

_Enjungferung für den Thule-Träger, das Inbred und meine Stirn- und Kieferhöhlen._ 


Erstmal 25km weiter Richtung Limburg...



Mitten in der Tour...






SC von meinem Kumpel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wahaaa... hör bloß auf mir angst zu machen



Beides mal mit starrgabel und voll singletrail runter gebombt,... Knickt bei ca 40sachen die eine Hälfte weg... Irgend wie hab ich es noch auf 20runter bekommen, bevor es mich in die Busche geworfen hat,...

Daher bin ich da nu vorsichtig,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Das is so ziemlich das schlimmste was einem ausser nem Gabelbruch am Schaft so passieren kann....


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2013)

Möchte da gar nicht drüber nachdenken, zumal ich auch nicht weiß wie man sich da "vorsehen" soll?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

Vorsicht ist in meinen Augen: regelmäßig tauschen, drehmomentschluessel und keinen billigleichtbau...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2013)

Hm, deswegen vertrau ich zum Beispiel den Carbonlenkern nicht, ohne Datenblatt, wie sie zum Beispiel der Doc in der Bucht gekauft hat. Der Typ lebt hier zehn Minuten weg und der Preis ist wunderbar - aaaber....


----------



## cpprelude (17. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Kurzes HALLO. Bin aber auch gleich wieder weg - KINO! *_
> 
> _*Bin später wieder dabei...*_
> 
> ...


 
Marco dein Bike ist sehr schick geworden! Und die Farbe ist auch sehr schön. Es ist sehr stimmig geworden und der weiße Sattel passt perfekt !


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

/signed

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Kurzes HALLO. Bin aber auch gleich wieder weg   -  KINO!
> 
> Bin später wieder dabei...*_
> 
> ...



Guckt mal Jungs, der Marco hat sein Auto extra in Tarnfarbe gekauft!

Ansonsten ist sowohl das Low Budget Bike als auch das SZ sehr schön. Und das der Marco wieder auf's Bike kommt natürlich auch.


----------



## Junior97 (17. Februar 2013)

Moin habe den Carbonlenker nochmal genauer angeguckt und ist nur der Klarlack glaube ich. habe auch mal Watte durchgezogen und den von innen belichtet, also Licht kam nicht durch und Watte ist auch keine hängen geblieben. Ich Fahr den einfach mal weiter


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, deswegen vertrau ich zum Beispiel den Carbonlenkern nicht, ohne Datenblatt, wie sie zum Beispiel der Doc in der Bucht gekauft hat. Der Typ lebt hier zehn Minuten weg und der Preis ist wunderbar - aaaber....



Ich fahr den einen jetzt schon ne ganze weile und auch bei mir die groben sachen runter. Bis jetzt alles bestens. Ich durch leucht das ding ab und an mal um ev risse zu entdecken.

Ich denke einfach es kann einen auch mit einem markenlenker passieren dass er bricht.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Februar 2013)

hei marco

ich hoffe du hattst nen schönen tag auf dem bike. 
Sieht in natura besser aus als ich gedacht habe


----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2013)

nabend leute....................
endlich zurück vom autobahnmarathon


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

WB! Macht auch immer wieder Spass 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

Nabend Matze,

kurze Info wegen dem Garmin. Liefertermin jetzt voraussichtlich Ende Februar/Anfang März.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

Lol ich glaub ich bleib erstmal bei meinem cs 600.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2013)

das garmin (500) wird meine motivation für die nächsten 2 wochen


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lol ich glaub ich bleib erstmal bei meinem cs 600.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Moin Sascha

Du kommst ja auch nicht mal mit Strava zurecht!

Ansonsten ist mir der LT echt egal. Ist zumindestens das Konto wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab im Bikemarkt erstmal die BB5 Road erstanden. Wird Zeit dass der Crosser umgebaut wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sascha
> 
> Du kommst ja auch nicht mal mit Strava zurecht!
> 
> Ansonsten ist mir der LT echt egal. Ist zumindestens das Konto wieder aufgefüllt.



Ich will mal behaupten, das ich nix für kann, wenn die APP nach 2,5km einfach zu geht,...

Ich red es mir ja nur schoen,... Tief in mir, will ich ja den cs510 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (17. Februar 2013)

Kann man auf die Edge Modelle auch Gpsies Karten Laden ?


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2013)

Auf Edge 500und200 kannste gar keine Karten
Laden


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (18. Februar 2013)

Moin Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2013)

morschen maennerz


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2013)

moin.


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Morsche!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2013)

Moin

und ab gehts ins tessin zum arbeiten

ohne bike mal wieder...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Das ist hart!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2013)

verdaaaaaaaamt hart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre für Dich Heute Abend eine Runde mit.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2013)

oh ja jens mach das


----------



## Renegado (18. Februar 2013)

Ahoi ihr Matrosen!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Moin Rene,

auch mal wieder im Lande!


----------



## Renegado (18. Februar 2013)

Japp!

war leider für kurze Zeit im Krankenhaus. Ich durfte nur Toast mit Marmelade essen *grml*
Aber zum Glück nichts ernstes!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _*Kurzes HALLO. Bin aber auch gleich wieder weg   -  KINO! *_
> 
> _*Bin später wieder dabei...*_
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2013)

wenn ihr wüsstet wie schön das wetter im tessin ist. Ihr würdet alle hierher ziehen...

Sitz im auto und warte...

Habt ihr mal was von Stefan gehört...
Ist ja auch seit längerem nicht mehr anwesend.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Mein Junge schickt mir auch die schönsten Bilder vom Stubai-Gletscher und ich sitze hier auf  Arbeit


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2013)

Ich werd jez mal eben aufs Rennrad steigenNen paar Intervalle schrubben...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet wie schön das wetter im tessin ist. Ihr würdet alle hierher ziehen...
> 
> Sitz im auto und warte...
> 
> ...



Moin Jens,

Winterpokalpunkte hat er die Tage eingetragen, aber sonst?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Gratulation: @_maddda_ -(Philipp ?)--Top 100


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Sehr witzig: Habe ja letzte Woche bei CRC bestellt. Habe auch ganz normal ein Konto erstellt und über Vatters Paypal-Konto bezahlt.
Bei allen anderen Webshops bekomme ich trotzdem Emails usw. an die Adresse aus dem Konto. 

Nicht so bei CRC - die Mails landen bei meinem Vater und der Warenkorb/Versandhistorie ist leer. Auf die Mailadresse von meinem Vater gibts kein CRC-Konto und meins ist "leer".
Ganz komische Sache


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sehr witzig: Habe ja letzte Woche bei CRC bestellt. Habe auch ganz normal ein Konto erstellt und über Vatters Paypal-Konto bezahlt.
> Bei allen anderen Webshops bekomme ich trotzdem Emails usw. an die Adresse aus dem Konto.
> 
> Nicht so bei CRC - die Mails landen bei meinem Vater und der Warenkorb/Versandhistorie ist leer. Auf die Mailadresse von meinem Vater gibts kein CRC-Konto und meins ist "leer".
> Ganz komische Sache


 
So kann man auch ganze Völkerstämme beschäftigen.


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gratulation: @_maddda_ -(Philipp ?)--Top 100



Danke

Joa pendelt sich iwe so ca. bei 97 im moment ein.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Februar 2013)

sag mal, trainierst du eigntl nach nem plan/system oder nach "viel hilft viel"?


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2013)

Hab eigentlich nach Try and Error Prinzip angefangen und mit der Zeit rausgefunden, was mir wann wie was bringt. Bin damit eigentlich bis jez immer ziemlich gut "gefahren".

Krafttrainingsmäßig haben mir die Trainier früher noch komplette Pläne geschrieben, mittlerweile quatsch ich manchmal noch mit denen machs aber eigentlich selber-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So kann man auch ganze Völkerstämme beschäftigen.



Inselaffen eben


----------



## Metrum (18. Februar 2013)

Marcel dann mail denen mal. Die sind sehr nett und antworten eigentlich auch immer fix. Geht sogar reibungslos auf deutsch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2013)

Spiel uns was


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel dann mail denen mal. Die sind sehr nett und antworten eigentlich auch immer fix. Geht sogar reibungslos auf deutsch.



Ich weiß ja jetzt wo die Mails landen. Ist dann halb so wild.
Nur wenn man nach mehreren Tagen erstmal nichts im Postfach hat, ist das schon verwunderlich...


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel dann mail denen mal. Die sind sehr nett und antworten eigentlich auch immer fix. Geht sogar reibungslos auf deutsch.



Wie deutsch ?! 
ICh saß ungelogen eine halbe Stunde anner Mail die zu denen sollte weil eben Englisch


----------



## Metrum (18. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wie deutsch ?!
> ICh saß ungelogen eine halbe Stunde anner Mail die zu denen sollte weil eben Englisch



Musst das ungelogen nicht hervorheben, hatte gedacht du brauchst noch länger!
Die haben da ne Lady aus D sitzen, die antwortet!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Wäre doch klasse, wenn er sich bei der ersten Mail total einen abbricht und 5h braucht.
Die gute Frau merkt das und antwortet einfach auf deutsch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Malzeit Jungs,
> Hallo Marco(?), packst du das schöne Bike bei so einem Mistwetter nicht ein, damit es da hinten nicht so einsaut. Deswegen wuchte ich unsere Bike`s immer auf`s Dach (auch mit Thule) und ab mit 180Km/h, habe auch noch nichts verloren.



*Nabend Männers!*

Hi Jens III !
Eigentlich hast du Recht. 
Naja, auf dem Variant hatte ich die Relingträger und einen Thule Outride, welchen aber jetzt _Papa maddda_ _(Walter, Werner...!?) _besitzt.

An der Limo geht´s so schneller und bequemer.
Der Dreck wird bei der finalen Wäsche mit abgewaschen.
Sorgen macht mir eher die Klemmung. So spanne ich keinen Carbonrahmen ein. Muss was für die Sattelstütze austüfteln....


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2013)

Ne mein Englisch ist nicht so schlecht ja  Also die dachten ich bin Engländer haben auf Englisch geantwortet  also wer is jetzt der Doof wenn bei der E-mail sogar beisteht das die aus Deutschland ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wäre doch klasse, wenn er sich bei der ersten Mail total einen abbricht und 5h braucht.
> Die gute Frau merkt das und antwortet einfach auf deutsch



"Hey Kleener, darf ich was für Dich tun?"


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Das Wörterbuch wird dann wütend in die Ecke gefeuert


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2013)

Pffff  Marcel wenn du nächstes mal nach der Kontrolle bei ner WWBT aufeinmal nen Platten hast wunder dich nicht


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Immer noch schneller als wie du


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2013)

also am Anstieg bin ich locker an dir Vorbeigerollt   Ne schneller biste bestimmt


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Felcendecals von den blöden DT Swiss x450SL runterfriemeln ist undankbar.
Aber dieser rote Streifen passt nicht zum Crosser...

Bist am kommenden WE dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2013)

Ist doch Dortmund oder ? Ich bin beim Abschildern dabei


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Na denn...
Wehe ich verfahre mich!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Bis hierhin wirst Du Dich schon nicht verfahren!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2013)

Bis wohin?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Von Münster aus noch zwei weitere Stunden per PKW!


----------



## unocz (19. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Moin Matze und der Rest!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## xmaxle (19. Februar 2013)

Morgen Männer. Ab aufs Rad ! Semesterferien


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2013)

sack!  bin hier bis [email protected] und dann noch ne studne spining... mal was anderes als im schnee und eis die nase abfriehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

moin 

bin gerade von ner runde lauftraining zurück bevor es in den stollen geht...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Morgen Männer. Ab aufs Rad ! Semesterferien



Hoppla, wer bist Du denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hoppla, wer bist Du denn?



Das ist der mit dem extrem hübschen Greed und dem klasse Aufbauthread im LB-Forum 
(ich denke ja schon mir gehts als Studi gut, aber das ist dekadent  )

Moin!

hier schon wieder Schnee - ich kanns nimmer sehen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2013)

moin

we hat wieder den Schnee bestellt???????

gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Das war bestimmt Jens - aus Trotz


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2013)

Welcher??? Naja egal, alle abmahnen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, ich kann mich nur an Weihnachten erinnern, da wollte ich Schneeeeeee.. (schön)


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Moooin

Hier is bis jez net noch wieder schnee runtergekommen. Konnte gestern sogar gefahrlos Rennradfahren


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

wars ich??? He maik bist auch wieder mal da...

du warst zu lang weg...abmahnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Morgen Männer. Ab aufs Rad ! Semesterferien




erst mal vorstellen bitte...bei uns schleicht sich niemend einfach so ein


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Genau, Name Alter Adresse, Name der Freundin(mit Bild),  Name der Affäre(mit Bild) und dann darfst du evtl hier mittbachen


----------



## xmaxle (19. Februar 2013)

Puh... vorstellen. 
Also ich bin der Fabian, hab bereits ein Vierteljahrhundert meiner Lebenszeit in meiner Heimat Unterfranken vernichtet,  das Radfahren dabei aber leider viel zu spät für mich entdeckt. Für noch mindestens weitere 5 Semester studiere ich in Würzburg, nerve gerne meine Freundin ( Nein da gibts keine Fotos und oder Angaben zu Alter/Größe/Brustumfang, außerdem joggt die und gehört damit zum Erzfeind des Mtblers  ) die jetzt ein Auslandssemester schiebt und wodurch ich wieder aufs Bike komme. Das sind, wie Crimson es bereits angedeutet  hat ( schön dass es dir gefällt ), ein kleines Greed und ein großes, beide verdammt leicht, die so allerdings auch gefahren und geprügelt werden. 
Warum ich das mache:
Meine Freunde sagen ich hab einen Vogel, zu heiß geduscht und einen an der Waffel. Andersrum kann ich leider nix außer bergauf fahren. Also keine Berge per se sondern unsere 0815 Weinbergrampen hoch und runter. Mich intressieren darum auch nur maximal 3 Regionale Rennen im Jahr, der Rest ist just for fun für mich, was nicht heißt dass ich nicht trainiere.
Was ich nicht mag:
Herstellerangaben zum Gewicht, die inflationäre und inakzeptable Verwendung des Wortfeldes "Tuning" in falscher Verwendung ( Beim  englischen Verb "tune" ( ursprünglich aus dem Musikbereich im Sinne vom "Instrument stimmen" ) wird eindeutig Handarbeit eingesetzt, die ich persönlich bei einem Titanschraubenaustausch nicht erkennen kann  )  meinen Puls meistens in den  roten Bereich springen lässt, sowie noch so ein schönes Wort der gute Custom-Aufbau...  da bin ich dann meistens vor nem Herzkasper  
Was ich mag:
Rampen, Schildkröten, Leftys mit einem Lego-R2D2 oben drauf, bei einem Bike ein Aufbauschema erkennen, an Sachen herumschrauben, mit der Drehbank spielen oder halt so dumme Sachen wie nach nem Intervalltraining bei 30° ein Hefeweizen zügigst trinken.
Soviel erstmal zu mir.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Gelungener Einstand würde ich sagen!

Grüß dich Fabian!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Fabian, 
das war ja so ausführlich, das ich heute 30 Min. nacharbeiten muß
Gruß Jens III


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Kennst du eigentlich die Trails am Edelweiß/Main?
Die fand ich recht nett, als ich bei meiner Oma zu Besuch war und das Radl dabei hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (19. Februar 2013)

Jups, wir haben einige schöne Trails, aber leider nichts so richtig langes. 
Zum Edelweiß ists wirklich herrlich !


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Na dann guten Tag Fabian und an den Rest der Runde.

Habe gerade eine Durin Race fürs Fusion nahezu klar gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Auf das es bald wärmer wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2013)

ach der freak ist das!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Durin ist bezahlt.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Durin ist bezahlt.



Ui ui ui 
Die spricht hoffentlich etwas besser an als meine SL


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Genau so machen wir das hier Fabian


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Welcher??? Naja egal, alle abmahnen



Wenn hier einer abmahnt, dann ich!

Hier ist wieder 3 Grad und Sprühregen!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin
> 
> Hier is bis jez net noch wieder schnee runtergekommen. Konnte gestern sogar gefahrlos Rennradfahren



Gestern waren hier 6 Grad und trocken und ich bin 1,5 Stunden später zu Hause gewesen als geplant!


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Das doof...


Hier Schneit es jez auch wieder. 

Am Samstag sind beim 12h Rennen laut Wetterbericht wohl bis zu -7 grad angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Puh... vorstellen.
> Also ich bin der Fabian, hab bereits ein Vierteljahrhundert meiner Lebenszeit in meiner Heimat Unterfranken vernichtet,  das Radfahren dabei aber leider viel zu spät für mich entdeckt. Für noch mindestens weitere 5 Semester studiere ich in Würzburg, nerve gerne meine Freundin ( Nein da gibts keine Fotos und oder Angaben zu Alter/Größe/Brustumfang, außerdem joggt die und gehört damit zum Erzfeind des Mtblers  ) die jetzt ein Auslandssemester schiebt und wodurch ich wieder aufs Bike komme. Das sind, wie Crimson es bereits angedeutet  hat ( schön dass es dir gefällt ), ein kleines Greed und ein großes, beide verdammt leicht, die so allerdings auch gefahren und geprügelt werden.
> Warum ich das mache:
> Meine Freunde sagen ich hab einen Vogel, zu heiß geduscht und einen an der Waffel. Andersrum kann ich leider nix außer bergauf fahren. Also keine Berge per se sondern unsere 0815 Weinbergrampen hoch und runter. Mich intressieren darum auch nur maximal 3 Regionale Rennen im Jahr, der Rest ist just for fun für mich, was nicht heißt dass ich nicht trainiere.
> ...



Hallo Fabi!

Darf ich Dir mal meine Custom-Bikes vorstellen?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kennst du eigentlich die Trails am Edelweiß/Main?
> Die fand ich recht nett, als ich bei meiner Oma zu Besuch war und das Radl dabei hatte



Die Durin hätteste aber vor dem Foto auch mal putzen können!


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Fabian, ich glaube Du bist zu kompliziert für uns - aber wir werden dich schon auf unser Niveau herunterziehen! 

Willkommen!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Durin hätteste aber vor dem Foto auch mal putzen können!


Klar, ich putze vor, nach und neuerdings auch während der Tour


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Durin hätteste aber vor dem Foto auch mal putzen können!


 
das Rad wär bestimmt 50 Gramm leichter geworden


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar, ich putze vor, nach und neuerdings auch während der Tour



Kannst ja auch bissel aufpassen wo du lang fährst und nicht immer dort lang wo es dreckig ist!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar, ich putze vor, nach und neuerdings auch während der Tour


Das war wohl eine Mehrtagestour?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar, ich putze vor, nach und neuerdings auch während der Tour



Endlich hast Du es begriffen!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube der jEns arbeitet gar nicht mehr. 
Wenn er nach diesem Credo lebt, putzt er nurnoch die RÃ¤der 

â¬dith: typo korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

"Ich glaube der Jans arbeitet gar nicht mehr."

Es sind die Jans gemeint, wir sind raus


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui ui ui
> Die spricht hoffentlich etwas besser an als meine SL



sollte ja eigentlich wegen des manuellen Lockout.
Bin mal gespannt. Optisch ist sie nicht mehr die allerschönste aber bei dem Preis muss man bei einer Durin schon Abstriche machen.


Die verheizen auf Dmax gerade nen Bentley. zu geil!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

jetzt ist ihm gerade ein Reifen geplatzt....


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube der jEns arbeitet gar nicht mehr.
> Wenn er nach diesem Credo lebt, putzt er nurnoch die Räder
> 
> dith: typo korrigiert


 
zu späääät


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Wir haben doch hier keine arbeitenden Jans


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wir haben doch hier keine arbeitenden Jans


 
det wesich doche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Man könnte fast meinen hier arbeitet gar keiner 

Gleich mal wieder den 29er mit raus nehmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

viel Spaß und lass die Bäume stehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

nur heute

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38452/edge-800-schwarz-weiss.html


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Puh... vorstellen.
> Also ich bin der Fabian, hab bereits ein Vierteljahrhundert meiner Lebenszeit in meiner Heimat Unterfranken vernichtet,  das Radfahren dabei aber leider viel zu spät für mich entdeckt. Für noch mindestens weitere 5 Semester studiere ich in Würzburg, nerve gerne meine Freundin ( Nein da gibts keine Fotos und oder Angaben zu Alter/Größe/Brustumfang, außerdem joggt die und gehört damit zum Erzfeind des Mtblers  ) die jetzt ein Auslandssemester schiebt und wodurch ich wieder aufs Bike komme. Das sind, wie Crimson es bereits angedeutet  hat ( schön dass es dir gefällt ), ein kleines Greed und ein großes, beide verdammt leicht, die so allerdings auch gefahren und geprügelt werden.
> Warum ich das mache:
> Meine Freunde sagen ich hab einen Vogel, zu heiß geduscht und einen an der Waffel. Andersrum kann ich leider nix außer bergauf fahren. Also keine Berge per se sondern unsere 0815 Weinbergrampen hoch und runter. Mich intressieren darum auch nur maximal 3 Regionale Rennen im Jahr, der Rest ist just for fun für mich, was nicht heißt dass ich nicht trainiere.
> ...



Hallo Fabian

Na ausdrücken kannst dich ja
Hallo in unsrer verrückten gruppe hier


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

he ich arbeite her bei schönstem wetter...

ca 10° und sonnen schein und die trails sind furztrocken...verdammt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2013)

hier sind es auch 22 C* in der Werkstatt auf`m Hocker
MARCO , ich mach mal ein paar Fotos von dem Rahmenschutz (Carbon) den ich mir für den Fahradträger füs Auto gebastelt habe. Geht wunderbar und ist ein geschlossenes System.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> sollte ja eigentlich wegen des manuellen Lockout.
> Bin mal gespannt. Optisch ist sie nicht mehr die allerschönste aber bei dem Preis muss man bei einer Durin schon Abstriche machen.
> 
> 
> Die verheizen auf Dmax gerade nen Bentley. zu geil!




ne leichte R7 wäre was gewesen...war meine lieblingsgabel...jetzt die meiner freundin...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Regen bei 3 Grad was mir aber fürs Biken egal wäre. Nur hab ich seit Heute wieder die Rotze!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ne leichte R7 wäre was gewesen...war meine lieblingsgabel...jetzt die meiner freundin...



Ne R7 hab ich gesucht aber die sind meistens zu schwer, haben Cantis oder sind mir zu teuer. Im Bikemarkt gibts ne MRD aber da ist der Schafft zu kurz.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit diesen Exemplaren aus?

Fallen die schon unter zu schwer?


Sooo, erstmal´nen Kaffee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Vorgabe war fÃ¼r mich, dass die Gabel unter 1400 g wiegt und mÃ¶glichst unter 200 â¬ kostet. Die Magura hat jetzt 169â¬ gekostet und wenn ich den Lenkerlockout demontiere sollte sie bei knapp Ã¼ber 1400 g liegen


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Februar 2013)

Achso, ok! 

Die ältere Generation der R7 lag ja deutlich unter den 1400g und die neueren dann schon deutlich darbüber, oder erinnere ich mich falsch?


----------



## xmaxle (19. Februar 2013)

Das ist korrekt.


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Hatte gestern auch fast eine Ã¤ltere bei Ebay ersteigert. Die wog 1176g und endete bei 115. Da die aber 7 Jahre alt und stark gebraucht war, hab ich mein Maximalgebot von 113 â¬ nicht mehr erhÃ¶ht. Wars mir dann nicht wert. Vielleicht gibts ja mal eine in grÃ¼n.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Februar 2013)

die in grün wäre schon geil. Meine war/ist knapp unter 1350g.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Samstag sind beim 12h Rennen laut Wetterbericht wohl bis zu -7 grad angesagt



Bitte was? Oh Mann, da muss ich ja gut was an Klamotten mitnehmen. Der Abschnitt im Parkhaus soll saukalt sein.

Hier schneit es heute ständig und im Wald ist es matschig. Würde ich nicht was am Rad machen müssen, würde ich vielleicht sogar rausgehen. Ansonsten wird es bis zum Rennen nix mehr.


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Werde bis zum Rennen auch nicht mehr fahren. Gesundheit geht jetzt vor.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2013)

Die Bremsbeläge werde ich jetzt wohl noch ordern...


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Hab mir die Dinger noch bestellt:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/thermopad-zehenwaermer-10er-paar/aid:517234

Grad eben mal ausprobier...also drinnen. Könnten und werden mir wohl da das Leben retten

Trainieren werde ich morgen nochmal im Studio und morgen und Übermorgen auf der Rolle  jeweils 2h GA1. Also etwas weniger als sonst. Freitag dann Pause und Samstag Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich mal wieder ohne Überschuhe und lange Hose fahren. Wird wohl nüscht. Oder einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Renegado (19. Februar 2013)

Moin ihr HÃ¼bschen!

Weihnachtspaket ist da! 
XT780 Gruppe + Pedale und RaceKings mit SchlÃ¤uchen 







Bin mal basteln!

PS: Diese blÃ¶den Abdeckkappen fÃ¼r die Schalthebel haben 5â¬ gekostet...


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Schrauben


Hatte heute nix zu tun und hab mal etwas entlabelt




Upps aufm Rechner sieht das Handyfoto ja grauenvoll aus


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Das GrÃ¼n mÃ¼sste noch weg. Das passt Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Lass dir doch den Teamsticker per Mail schicken und lass den in rot oder weiÃ plotten. Kostet bei uns fÃ¼r einen A4 Bogen nur 10 â¬.

Christian: jetzt doch?


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Wir ham auch weiße..nur leider waren keine mehr über. Werde mir aber sobald es geht nen weißen besorgen....


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wir ham auch weiße..nur leider waren keine mehr über. Werde mir aber sobald es geht nen weißen besorgen....



Du trainierst aber auch echt abnormal viel 
Du drehst ja Runden um den restlichen ETWR-Squad 

Ab nächste Woche hab ich dann auch etwas mehr Zeit fürs Training 


Extra für Jenso: geputztes Rad mit in den Wald genommen.
Dann soweit geputzt, dass man erkennen kann um welches Rad es sich handelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Mach mal. 
Die schlichteren Räder gefallen mir gut. Werde es mir am Samstag mal anschauen.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Moin ihr Hübschen!
> 
> Weihnachtspaket ist da!
> XT780 Gruppe + Pedale und RaceKings mit Schläuchen
> ...



Da hat der Weihnachstmann aber gebraucht. Welchen Umweg ist der denn mit dem Schlitten gefahren?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

@ Marcel

das steckt aber eine andere Gabel drin!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir endlich einen neuen Lenker gegönnt....





Gruß Marcus


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Schick Maggus! 
DIE Bremsen brauch ich auch noch.


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Der Weihnachtsmann ist anscheinend erst nach Taiwan geschlittert und dann wieder zuruck


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Cockpit. Was ist das für ein Lockout-Hebel? Gibts den auch für Magura?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schick Maggus!
> DIE Bremsen brauch ich auch noch.



Die R1 ist klasse und der Lenker auch... Ich habe so lange mit mir gerungen und war immer zu geizig. Jetzt habe ich die Besuche bei meinem Stammgriechen reduziert und die Kohle dafür in die Bikekasse getan, der Pott war ganz schön schnell voll


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

> Du trainierst aber auch echt abnormal viel
> Du drehst ja Runden um den restlichen ETWR-Squad
> 
> Ab nächste Woche hab ich dann auch etwas mehr Zeit fürs Training



Sagen wir mal so...ich bin süchtig

Momentan tapere ich a bisserl...weil am We is ja 12h Rennen...
Haste b nächste Woche auch alle Klausuren rum?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

Nee dann hab ich aber einen Monat Zeit um für Klausurenphase II zu Lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Cockpit. Was ist das für ein Lockout-Hebel? Gibts den auch für Magura?



Ne, leider nicht. Ich fand den blauen Hebel der DLO Einheit so hässlich und habe ihn mir Nachbauen lassen.


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee dann hab ich aber einen Monat Zeit um für Klausurenphase II zu Lernen...



Bin ich froh, dass meine Klausuren alle am Anfang der Semesterferien waren. Bzw sogar noch im Semester...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir endlich einen neuen Lenker gegönnt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Gerät Marcus!





Wandert dann wohl Ende der Woche an den Rocky-Rahmen.


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Ich fand den blauen Hebel der DLO Einheit so hässlich und habe ihn mir Nachbauen lassen.



Na ok, habe noch ein wenig Alu da. Da kann ich mir ja was draus feilen. mit etwas Geduld ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## mikefize (19. Februar 2013)

Heute kam ein großes Paket aus Luxemburg 








Überraschend schön verarbeiteter Rahmen, Gewicht mit 1530g inkl. Schaltauge auch in Ordnung. Zwar eine ganze Spur schwerer als mein SLR, dafür kostet er auch weniger als die Hälfte. Formen sind eigenwillig, aber ich glaub das wird gut 

Erste Amtshandlung morgen wird eh erstmal sein, die üblen Decals wegzumachen...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Und ich wollte gerade über die furchtbaren Decals meckern!


----------



## mikefize (19. Februar 2013)

Das Aceton steht schon bereit


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich find die decals geil


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Kipp ihn aber erstmal über die Bettkante, nicht dass du wieder umsonst aufbaust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kipp ihn aber erstmal über die Bettkante, nicht dass du wieder umsonst aufbaust!





Fies aber gut!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Mir gefällt der Rahmen so wie er ist sehr gut. Lediglich die höheren Sitzstreben gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## mikefize (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kipp ihn aber erstmal über die Bettkante, nicht dass du wieder umsonst aufbaust!



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hab vorher schon Luftpolsterfolie über die Mörderkante gemacht... 

Ich würde ja vielleicht Teile der Decals lassen, aber das Problem ist einfach, dass ich für das Quantec eine Anthrazit/Orange Kombination geplant hatte und jetzt einfach sehr viele orangene Teile da habe, ich sich so einfach einfach auch nicht verkaufen lassen. Dann müssen die roten Decals dran glauben. Vielleicht lass ich mir was eigenes in Orange drucken


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Reicht das?


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Na das ist ja kein Scandiumrahmen, der kann dass schon ab.
Finde die Decals auch nicht so schlimm, sieht auf den Seiten im Netz immer viel schlimmer aus. Guck dir mal dem René sein Kellys an das ist total zugeklebt mit 78x Kellys. Oder Univega, die stehen auch sehr auf Schriftzüge. Sorry Jens!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

@Philipp

Wenn du den Lockout-Hebel am Lenker weg machst und die Funktion weiter nutzen willst, brauchst Du bei der Durin eine neue DLO-Einheit...

 @Veikko....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Schöner Rahmen Mike!
Ich würd die Decals erstmal dranlassen bis das Bike fertig ist und dann mal schauen, weil weg sind die ja schnell.


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Schöner Rahmen Mike!
> Ich würd die Decals erstmal dranlassen bis das Bike fertig ist und dann mal schauen, weil weg sind die ja schnell.




... und wenns dann doch noch ein Garantiefall wird nehmen die den dann vlt. auch nicht zurück?


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich hab vorher schon Luftpolsterfolie über die Mörderkante gemacht...
> 
> Ich würde ja vielleicht Teile der Decals lassen, aber das Problem ist einfach, dass ich für das Quantec eine Anthrazit/Orange Kombination geplant hatte und jetzt einfach sehr viele orangene Teile da habe, ich sich so einfach einfach auch nicht verkaufen lassen. Dann müssen die roten Decals dran glauben. Vielleicht lass ich mir was eigenes in Orange drucken



Orange Schrauben würde ich vielleicht übernehmen. Habe am Rennrad noch ein paar Möglichkeiten. Blau und Orange gefällt mir da ganz gut. Das leuchtet am schwarzen Rahmen sehr schön.


----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und wenns dann doch noch ein Garantiefall wird nehmen die den dann vlt. auch nicht zurück?



...das kann gut sein.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ich find die decals geil



Du bist ja auch halb blind durch Dein ständiges Fahren bei Frost!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2013)

Seeehr schick!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir endlich einen neuen Lenker gegönnt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edel  

Maße? 25,4x???mm...



mikefize schrieb:


> Heute kam ein großes Paket aus Luxemburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus. Gewicht geht auch. Wenn alle anderen Komponenten schwarz wären, fänd' ich die Decals gar nicht mal störend...

Wie günstig war er?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na das ist ja kein Scandiumrahmen, der kann dass schon ab.
> Finde die Decals auch nicht so schlimm, sieht auf den Seiten im Netz immer viel schlimmer aus. Guck dir mal dem René sein Kellys an das ist total zugeklebt mit 78x Kellys. Oder Univega, die stehen auch sehr auf Schriftzüge. Sorry Jens!



Hm, aktuelles Design:


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Philipp
> 
> Wenn du den Lockout-Hebel am Lenker weg machst und die Funktion weiter nutzen willst, brauchst Du bei der Durin eine neue DLO-Einheit...



Warum? Der Knopf wird doch auch nur durch den Bowdenzug des Hebels gedreht. Dann müsste ich doch die Feder ausbauen können und kann dann den blauen Knopf drehen wie ich will. Wie der Knopf dann aussieht sollte ja für dessen Funtkion egal sein.
bei meiner Suche nach einer Gabel gab es die Gabeln oft mit diesem Knopf und ohne Fernbedienung. Die Feder gab es dann dazu.


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich weiß Jens. 
Offenbar sind sie auch dahinter gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und wenns dann doch noch ein Garantiefall wird nehmen die den dann vlt. auch nicht zurück?



Bettkantendellen bedeuten keine berechtigten Garantieansprüche!


----------



## mikefize (19. Februar 2013)

Ich kann euch alle beruhigen, ich habe nicht vor, innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei Rahmen gegen meine Bettkante zu donnern  Aber vielleicht werd ich die Decals tatsÃ¤chlich erst einmal drauflassen, das Rad aufbauen und dann eventuell abmachen.

Mit den Schrauben lass ich mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen ... 

Der Rahmen hat mich mit dem 20% Gutschein von letzter Woche 164â¬ gekostet. Ich denke, da kann man nicht meckern 
 @Jens: Quantec hat es anders formuliert, aber die Quintessenz war die gleiche


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum? *Der Knopf wird doch auch nur durch den Bowdenzug des Hebels gedreht.* Dann müsste ich doch die Feder ausbauen können und kann dann den blauen Knopf drehen wie ich will. Wie der Knopf dann aussieht sollte ja für dessen Funtkion egal sein.
> bei meiner Suche nach einer Gabel gab es die Gabeln oft mit diesem Knopf und ohne Fernbedienung. Die Feder gab es dann dazu.




... und durch den Hebel am Lenker in der Position gehalten.
Hm, nicht bis zum Ende gelesen. Bau mal die Feder aus und berichte!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich kann euch alle beruhigen, ich habe nicht vor, innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei Rahmen gegen meine Bettkante zu donnern  *Aber vielleicht werd ich die Decals tatsÃ¤chlich erst einmal drauflassen, das Rad aufbauen und dann eventuell abmachen.*
> 
> Mit den Schrauben lass ich mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen ...
> 
> *Der Rahmen hat mich mit dem 20% Gutschein von letzter Woche 164â¬ gekostet. Ich denke, da kann man nicht meckern *


 Guter Gedanke!

Der Preis geht in Ordnung... danke!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß Jens.
> Offenbar sind sie auch dahinter gekommen.



Wird für 2014 noch weiter zurückgenommen.


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Aber ohne Hebel und ohne Feder wird der Knopf doch nicht in Position gehalten. Dann kann ich ihn doch ganz normal drehen oder?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Edel
> 
> Maße? 25,4x???mm...



Moin

580mm, 6°, 78 g


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und durch den Hebel am Lenker in der Position gehalten.
> Hm, nicht bis zum Ende gelesen. Bau mal die Feder aus und berichte!



Bist aber auch wieder ein schlaues Kerlchen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 580mm, 6°, 78 g


Ouh, doch so schmal... 

P.S.: Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber ohne Hebel und ohne Feder wird der Knopf doch nicht in Position gehalten. Dann kann ich ihn doch ganz normal drehen oder?



Bei der Rock Shox funktionierts Feder aus dem Motion Control raus und fertig, bei der Magura....kein Plan.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Der an meinem Bike ist auch nicht breiter.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und durch den Hebel am Lenker in der Position gehalten.
> Hm, nicht bis zum Ende gelesen. Bau mal die Feder aus und berichte!



Genau... das mit der Feder würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch halb blind durch Dein ständiges Fahren bei Frost!



Wenn die Welt für mich dadruch besser aussieht is doch alles Super


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ouh, doch so schmal...
> 
> P.S.: Danke



Ich fahre ja auch "nur" 26"


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 580mm, 6°, 78 g



Meiner hat abgesehen vom Gewicht die gleichen Daten. So muss das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch "nur" 26"


600mm sind schon ganz gut  

Fuhr sich echt besser, als 580mm.

Aber ich will dir deinen edlen "Prügel" nicht madig machen


----------



## unocz (19. Februar 2013)

welcome fabian und naaabend an alle


----------



## xmaxle (19. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hatte gestern auch fast eine ältere bei Ebay  ersteigert. Die wog 1176g und endete bei 115. Da die aber 7 Jahre alt  und stark gebraucht war, hab ich mein Maximalgebot von 113  nicht mehr  erhöht. Wars mir dann nicht wert. Vielleicht gibts ja mal eine in grün.



Herr im Himmel, das wären meine Tauchrohre fürs 26er gewesen... und ich habs verpasst. Verflixxt. Wer also noch eine schwarze R7 im Keller hat


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Genau... das mit der Feder würde mich auch interessieren



Ich berichte wenn ich sie habe


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche hab ich dann auch etwas mehr Zeit fürs Training



Ich würde nach kommendem Semester am liebsten noch ein Masterstudium dranhängen, weil ich jetzt beim Praktikum merke, wie viel Zeit ich während des Studiums zum Fahren habe - daher passiert bei mir auch nicht viel beim WP...



InoX schrieb:


> Christian: jetzt doch?



Ich habe gerade gebastelt. _Noch_ brauche ich keine neuen Beläge...

Ach ja, wer weiß, was ich gemacht habe?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 600mm sind schon ganz gut
> 
> Fuhr sich echt besser, als 580mm.
> 
> Aber ich will dir deinen edlen "Prügel" nicht madig machen



Ich bin bisher immer mit ´nem 580 gut klar gekommen und hatte kein Bedürfnis etwas neues zu probieren. Wahrscheinlich verpasse ich durch diese Einstellung viele tolle, neue Sachen


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Schönes Ding


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich würde nach kommendem Semester am liebsten noch ein Masterstudium dranhängen, weil ich jetzt beim Praktikum merke, wie viel Zeit ich während des Studiums zum Fahren habe - daher passiert bei mir auch nicht viel beim WP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe eher während des Semesters Zeit nicht danach.
Meine letzte Klausur schreibe ich so gesehen schon wieder im neuen Semester.

-> deinen Cannondales gefallen mir echt gut


----------



## BENDERR (19. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich würde nach kommendem Semester am liebsten noch ein Masterstudium dranhängen, weil ich jetzt beim Praktikum merke, wie viel Zeit ich während des Studiums zum Fahren habe - daher passiert bei mir auch nicht viel beim WP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht geil aus!! 

PS: moin


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Passen denn am f2000 die Gelbtöne zusammen? Sieht ja auf diesem Bild schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe eher während des Semesters Zeit nicht danach.



Ich ja eben auch. Aber momentan habe ich nach der Arbeit meist keine Lust oder Zeit. Aber Mitte März geht das Studium ja zum Glück wieder los.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> -> deinen Cannondales gefallen mir echt gut



Danke. Es wäre schön, könnte ich beide Rahmen aufbauen. Nun ist es ein... Frankendale. F700 mit Fatty SL und schwarzem Faltenbalg sieht allerdings deutlich besser aus als F2000 mit Fatty Super und gelbem Faltenbalg. Ist aber eh temporär. Ich will Rotenburg gerne mit einer Gabel fahren, die sich blockieren lässt und die Luft bei sich behält.



BENDERR schrieb:


> das sieht geil aus!!



Finde ich auch. Das einzige, was mich stört, sind noch die Cantisockel. Ansonsten...



InoX schrieb:


> Passen denn am f2000 die Gelbtöne zusammen? Sieht ja auf diesem Bild schon sehr gut aus.



...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Anpfiff!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2013)

Passt ja richtig gut.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Tooooooooor! 1-0!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Und noch einmal: Toooooor! 2-0


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Ok, 3-1


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2013)

Moin.... KZH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Moin.

KZH?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Moin

KZH = Krank zu Hause


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2013)

Genau


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

oh, ok. Dann gute Besserung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2013)

morgen die damen!


----------



## xmaxle (20. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
gestern abend kam dann noch das Fieber auf einen Besuch vorbei, darum machen wir heute mal hübsch langsam !
Ab aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. Februar 2013)

morgen jungens...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Gute Besserung an die Krankheitsfälle


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2013)

Moooiiiiiin!

Ach leute wat macht ihr für SachenGute Besserung!


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Neue Regel in diesem Threat:

Ab sofort muss der Aufbau neuer Räder so dokumentiert werden:

http://www.mtb-downhill.net/transition-tr250-stop-motion-build/


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2013)

alt aber cool...

ach ja: meine elite lizenz kam gestern! back in the arm's of the undead!!!


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

ok, ich kannte es noch nicht.


----------



## mikefize (20. Februar 2013)

Ein gesundes Hallo ins Krankenlazarett!

Ein weiterer Tag und weitere 12 Stunden in der Bibliothek. Dabei wäre ich viel lieber zuhause und würde Hand anlegen.

Achtung: Zweideutigkeit.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

höhö


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## xmaxle (20. Februar 2013)

Ferkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Malzeit allerseits, 
ich hab mal ne Frage:   welches Kettenblatt würdet ihr empfehlen,
                        mit 39 o. 45 Zähnen in Verbindung mit einem 18er 
                        Ritzel und einer 8-Gang Alfine-Nabenschaltung?

Das Rad ist mein Stadt-MtB was ich täglich in leicht bergigen Gelände nutze.(auf 2,5Km ca 100Hm)
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit 39er KB in der Ebene wie ne Nähmaschine ackern muß.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

antwortet erst wenn die Hände wieder frei sind


----------



## mikefize (20. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch mit einer Hand tippen...


... okay, stopp, das ging jetzt zu weit 

Das Tragische: Ich hab zwar beide Hände frei zum Tippen, aber leider keine Erfahrung mit Nabenschaltungen


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Jens III. schreib mal den Flo an, der ist der 8er Alfine Experte! 
Und Jena hat ja dasselbe Höhenprofil wie Naumburg, denke ich mal.


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Sehr geiles Teil. Diese Schlichtheit mit der knallig roten Nabe.


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Find ich auch total geil  und hab da auch schon was geplant, weiß aber keiner außer mir und Flo.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Felgenhersteller. Mir fällt allerdings weder der Name noch die Internetseite ein.

Der hatte ungefähr ein dutzend verschiedene Alufelgenprofile. Es war weder einer der bekannten, noch Ambrosio oder Erdmann.
Ich könnte schwören mir liegts auf der Zunge 

Achja, die Internetseite war recht dunkel gehalten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Danke, ich hab den Flo eine Nachricht geschickt.
Wird aber nicht als gesndet angezeigt, naja muß ich mal ein bisschen warten


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Felgenhersteller. Mir fällt allerdings weder der Name noch die Internetseite ein.
> 
> Der hatte ungefähr ein dutzend verschiedene Alufelgenprofile. Es war weder einer der bekannten, noch Ambrosio oder Erdmann.
> Ich könnte schwören mir liegts auf der Zunge
> ...


 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Home-de ist aber bekannt (auch dunkel)

oder schau mal hier:  http://speichenrechner.de/konfig.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Habe die PN erhalten. Geht sofort los!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Näää 
Ich kann auch sagen welche es NICHT sind: DT Swiss, Funworks, Spank, Mavic, Rigida, Syntace, Shimano, CB, Brügelmann, NoTubes, LW, BOR.

EDIT: Habs "H PLUS SON"


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Sind aber auch recht teuer. Wenn da noch Zoll dazu kommt, kann man auch eine andere nehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sind aber auch recht teuer. Wenn da noch Zoll dazu kommt, kann man auch eine andere nehmen.



Natürlich in DE bestellen 
http://www.cb-me.com/f30-323.html

2 Stück dann für 115 und Versand entfällt ab 20

Ich kenne bis jetzt jedenfalls nichts ähnlich leichtes/günstiges/ mit Hochprofil.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe die PN erhalten. Geht sofort los!


 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort, Ich hatte dir auch eine PN geschickt, hab bloß keine Ahnung ob sie angekommen ist.


----------



## Renegado (20. Februar 2013)

Ahoi hoi.

Hab das Rad jetzt mit Reifen, Schläuchen, Kurbel,Kassette und Schaltwerk ausgestattet 







PS: Die Gabel sitzt noch nicht perfekt auf, dass kommt dann mit der Kralle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

Rahmen und Gabel passen perfekt und die Reifen machen mit ihrem Volumen zu beidem auch eine sehr gute Figur! 

Ich hätte lediglich eine 2fach-Kurbel genommen, aber das ist persönliches Geschmacksempfinden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Wird ein schönes Bike, aaaber wird bestimmt einer von den reichlich hier anwesenden Ästheten die Reifenmontage bemängeln, mich stört das ja nicht so aber sehen tu ich`s auch. Das ist ein Rad für Fahrer mit geschmeidigen Armen, da muß man den Lenker gut festhalten


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2013)

Sieht schon richtig gut aus!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Das sieht wirklich schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## Renegado (20. Februar 2013)

Wie sollte denn eine Reifenmontage aussehen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Ausgerichtet zu den Felgenaufklebern.


----------



## Renegado (20. Februar 2013)

Mh, okay. Dann würde ich das RaceKing über's Ventil machen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

Ja, das Ventil gehört GENAU zwischen weißes E und gelbes K! 
Da achten die beim Start höllisch drauf, wie auf Lenkerplugs!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin neulich im Schnee mit dem Bauch auf den Lenker gefallen. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was ohne Stopfen passiert wäre.

Die haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung


----------



## Renegado (20. Februar 2013)

Als ich jünger war, bin ich BMX wie blöd gefahren. Hab inner Ramp 'nen Barspin gezogen und bin mit dem Bauch auf den Lenker geflogen (ohne Stopfen). Ich hatte eine Gürtel um, mit einer großen Metallschnalle. Die Schnalle war komplett durch und die Ecke des Lenkers war schon fast im Bauch. Seitdem fahre ich nicht mehr Fahrrad ohne Gürtel und Stopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Hatte am Bauch auch schon einen schönen Bluterguss. Wurde nicht mehr ohne fahren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der Lenkerstopfen in Zweifel ziehen, sondern auf humoristische Art das Nötige mit dem Unnötigen....


Und schon wieder ein Clown tot...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der Lenkerstopfen in Zweifel ziehen, sondern auf humoristische Art das Nötige mit dem Unnötigen....
> 
> 
> Und schon wieder ein Clown tot...



Das war mir klar


----------



## xmaxle (20. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ausgerichtet zu den Felgenaufklebern.



Die man doch aus Gewichtsgründen entfernen muss. Arme Clowns


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Die man doch aus Gewichtsgründen entfernen muss. Arme Clowns


8g für lau sind schon was, wa?


----------



## Renegado (20. Februar 2013)

@FlowinFlo:

Das hab ich auch nicht bezweifelt. Ich wollte einfach nur mal eine kleine Anekdote zum Thema Stopfen von mir geben


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Die man doch aus Gewichtsgründen entfernen muss. Arme Clowns


Hab die großen roten Streifen von den DT Swiss auch über ne dreiviertel Stunde abgeknibbelt.
Wobei es bei einem LRS mit bald 2Kg eh müßig ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der Lenkerstopfen in Zweifel ziehen, sondern auf humoristische Art das Nötige mit dem Unnötigen....
> 
> 
> Und schon wieder ein Clown tot...


 
Deswegen habe ich das meinen Kinden schon mit 4 Jahren eingebläut und noch einiges mehr


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin als Kind mal gestürzt und habe mir den Lenker in den Oberschenkel gerammt. Direkt neben den Kronjuwelen. Musste genäht werden wegen Gewebe und Blut und so.
Das schien ich allerdings etwas vergessen zu haben, denn ich bin jahrelang ohne Lenkerstopfen gefahren. Naja, einiger Zeit fahre ich wieder mit und werde es auch nicht mehr ohne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> @FlowinFlo:
> 
> Das hab ich auch nicht bezweifelt. Ich wollte einfach nur mal eine kleine Anekdote zum Thema Stopfen von mir geben



So hab´ ich das auch aufgefasst, wollte aber bezüglich des Zusammenhanges auf Nummer sicher gehen, wenn der Cihan die letzten 20 Seiten nächste Woche nachholend liest!


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Der ließt doch eh nur was er lesen will.


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Mir ist aber auch schon aufgefallen dass sich Cihan hier immer paar Wochen nicht meldet, dann zum grimmigen Rundumschlag ausholt und dann wieder weg ist. Wie so ne Naturgewalt. 

Felgenaufkleber müssen ab weils Scheisze aussieht. Mir graults aber diesmal auch vor denen am Scandal weil da DT rundum geklebt hat.
Zumal ich nicht weiß ob der LRS bleibt und es dann vlt. besser ist wenn sie noch drauf sind.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2013)

Ja das ist schon klasse mit den Aufklebern.

Bei dem hier hab ich lange gesessen. Es hat sich auch immer schön das Rot vom weißen Klebestreifen gelöst. Ließ sich auch nicht flächig abziehen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

Cihan arbeitet immer so viel, der arme Kerl! 


Veikko, du machst die Aufkleber vorher doch hoffentlich mit dem Föhn heiß? 
Dann hält sich die Friemelarbeit eigentlich in Grenzen.


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Hab heute mal eine Liste zum Rennrad erstellt und ein paar Teile gewogen. Das Vorderrad wiegt 989g und die olle Liplock 31g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Cihan arbeitet immer so viel, der arme Kerl!
> 
> 
> Veikko, du machst die Aufkleber vorher doch hoffentlich mit dem Föhn heiß?
> Dann hält sich die Friemelarbeit eigentlich in Grenzen.




Mit der Heißluftpistole von Würth! Wir sind doch hier keine Mädchen! Mit dem Fön?!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Cihan arbeitet immer so viel, der arme Kerl!
> 
> 
> Veikko, du machst die Aufkleber vorher doch hoffentlich mit dem Föhn heiß?
> Dann hält sich die Friemelarbeit eigentlich in Grenzen.


 
Veikko, glüh dabei nich de Speichen durch


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Mit dem Gerät kannste schweißen Jens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit der Heißluftpistole von Würth! Wir sind doch hier keine Mädchen! *Mit dem Fön*?!!!!


Also ich glaube, dass Flo Decals mit einem Föhn erwärmt und anschließend abzieht...


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass Flo Decals mit einem Föhn erwärmt und anschließend abzieht...



Das ist mir schon klar. Flo versteht dass schon. 
Meinetwegen kann er auch warme Tücher drauflegen aber ICH
nehm die Heißluftpistole, mangels Fön in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit dem Gerät kannste schweißen Jens!


 
Und die Speichen sind der Schweißdraht


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass Flo Decals mit einem Föhn erwärmt und anschließend abzieht...



Veikko, das Mädchen will sich halt die frisch lackierten Fingernägelchen nicht schmutzig machen und nimmt deswegen die Heißluftpistole, weil sich die Aufkleber damit von ganz allein abrollen. 


Veikko, mir wäre das mit dem Männergerät an den teuren Felgen zu...ähmm... heiß!


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Februar 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> mit der heißluftpistole von würth! Wir sind doch hier keine mädchen! Mit dem fön?!!!!


----------



## cpprelude (20. Februar 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Ahoi hoi.
> 
> Hab das Rad jetzt mit Reifen, Schläuchen, Kurbel,Kassette und Schaltwerk ausgestattet
> 
> ...


 
Moin allesamt!

Wird ne schicke Karre René! Mußt du zwar wissen aber ich bin für Felgen + Naben entlabeln, denn an dem gesamten Bike sind zu viele Labels.


----------



## xmaxle (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Flo versteht dass schon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





/signed !!!! Wir sind Männer. Wir weinen nicht. Selbst wenn das ZDF heute Schalke überträgt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> /signed !!!! Wir sind Männer. Wir weinen nicht. Selbst wenn das ZDF heute Schalke überträgt !!!



Ich habe aber gestern fast geweint als die Schweinebayern gewonnen haben. Musste dann wegschalten. 

Huhu Cihan! Haben eben erst von dir gesprochen - aber nur Gutes!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin allesamt!
> 
> Wird ne schicke Karre René! Mußt du zwar wissen aber ich bin für Felgen + Naben entlabeln, denn an dem gesamten Bike sind zu viele Labels.


Moin Cihan!


René, dein Bike wird schick


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Flo versteht dass schon.
> Meinetwegen kann er auch warme Tücher drauflegen aber ICH
> nehm die Heißluftpistole, mangels Fön in der Werkstatt.


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2013)

Jau das Radl sieht echt schon Super aus!


----------



## BENDERR (20. Februar 2013)

moin! 
schickes rad 
bin gespannt wies fertig aussieht.
bis dahin würd ich alle decals mal noch dranlassen. abmachen kann man immernoch


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2013)

> bis dahin würd ich alle decals mal noch dranlassen. abmachen kann man immernoch



Jup is immer besser, so hat mirs auch getutet


----------



## cpprelude (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gestern fast geweint als die Schweinebayern gewonnen haben. Musste dann wegschalten.
> 
> Huhu Cihan! *Haben eben erst von dir gesprochen - aber nur Gutes!!!!*


 
Das will ich auch hoffen, sonst..............









































..............bekommst du es mit Jens (ow) zu tun ! Stimmt's Jens?


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Mit dem bekomm ich es eh *immer *zu tun! 
Außerdem ist der angeschlagen! 
Geh jetzt erstmal gepflegt in die Wanne.
Bis dann....


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit der Heißluftpistole von Würth! Wir sind doch hier keine Mädchen! Mit dem Fön?!!!!



Hättest Du man eine vernünftige genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


>



Moin Marcus,

Wie geht es dem alten Bazillenmutterschiff?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gestern fast geweint als die Schweinebayern gewonnen haben. Musste dann wegschalten.
> 
> Huhu Cihan! Haben eben erst von dir gesprochen - aber nur Gutes!!!!



War schön oder?


----------



## cpprelude (20. Februar 2013)

Gute besserung an alle die Krank sind, ich glaube ich habe hier was verpasst?!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit dem bekomm ich es eh *immer *zu tun!
> Außerdem ist der angeschlagen!
> Geh jetzt erstmal gepflegt in die Wanne.
> Bis dann....



Wieso? War gerade fast 2 Stunden mit dem Bike im Wald!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Gute besserung an alle die Krank sind, ich glaube ich habe hier was verpasst?!



Hi Cihan,

Hier sind ne Menge gerade angeschlagen. Am schlimmsten hat es wohl Marcus erwischt der krank zu Hause rumgammeln muss. Ich war gestern auch angeschlagen und hatte befürchtet auch wieder so richtig die Rotze zu bekommen.

Glücklicherweise Heute wieder besser.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cpprelude (20. Februar 2013)

Gut das du es so schnell überwunden hast Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Hi Cihan.


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2013)

hi leute,

liefertermin von garmin auf anfang märz verschoben :/


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Wäre mir zu doof mit der Lieferzeit.


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso? War gerade fast 2 Stunden mit dem Bike im Wald!



Eigentlich schade dass du doch immer wieder raus findest! 
Moin mein liebster Jens!


----------



## cpprelude (20. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hi Cihan.


 
Moin!


----------



## unocz (20. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu doof mit der Lieferzeit.



mir eigentlich auch aber noch komme ich ohne aus


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Gut das du es so schnell überwunden hast Jens.



Glück gehabt, mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade dass du doch immer wieder raus findest!
> Moin mein liebster Jens!



Und das obwohl das Garmin noch nicht lieferbar ist!

Moin Veikko!


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Aber das klappt doch auch nur weil du rechts der Eisenbahngleise losfährst und dann links davon wieder heim - oder?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Fast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber das klappt doch auch nur weil du rechts der Eisenbahngleise losfährst und dann links davon wieder heim - oder?


 
Vielleicht is er ja garnicht gefahren, bei dem Wetter, und ist in seinen Fußstapfen zurückgelaufen


----------



## mikefize (20. Februar 2013)

Da macht man in der Uni extra früher Schluss, um rechtzeitig zum Fußball daheim zu sein und dann fragt man sich, seit wann Kreisligateams in der CL mitspielen dürfen...


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2013)

Ich finde das Spiel aber gar nicht soo übel. Ist zumindest viel los. 
Obwohl mir beide Teams egal sind.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht is er ja garnicht gefahren, bei dem Wetter, und ist in seinen Fußstapfen zurückgelaufen



Bei derzeit gefrorenem Boden wohl eher nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Da macht man in der Uni extra früher Schluss, um rechtzeitig zum Fußball daheim zu sein und dann fragt man sich, seit wann Kreisligateams in der CL mitspielen dürfen...



Warum hast Du dann als Münchner gestern nicht geschaut?


----------



## mikefize (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hab gestern auch geschaut, das war wenigstens Fußball, auch wenn das Spiel jetzt nicht so der Knaller war ... aber das was da gerade in Istanbul abgeht ist ja wohl nur noch peinlich... also klar, einigermaßen unterhaltsam, aber man stelle sich mal vor, eins der beiden Teams hätte nen "richtigen" Gegner erwischt...


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern auch geschaut, das war wenigstens Fußball, auch wenn das Spiel jetzt nicht so der Knaller war ... aber das was da gerade in Istanbul abgeht ist ja wohl nur noch peinlich... also klar, einigermaßen unterhaltsam, aber man stelle sich mal vor, eins der beiden Teams hätte nen "richtigen" Gegner erwischt...



Den hatte Schalke vor etwa 10 Tagen ja bereits!


----------



## mikefize (20. Februar 2013)

Wen meinst du? Schalke 0:4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Genau!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab heute mal eine Liste zum Rennrad erstellt und ein paar Teile gewogen. Das Vorderrad wiegt 989g und die olle Liplock 31g



Dass diese Salsa Dinger super schwer sind, ist doch bekannt


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Alle schon am pennen und dann kommt Christian!

Moin!


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dass diese Salsa Dinger super schwer sind, ist doch bekannt



Das ist auch mir bekannt. Ich hatte nur gehofft, dass da etwas mit einer 2 an erster Stelle rauskommt.
Sie gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2013)

Moin Mädels.


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

... und Jungs!

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2013)

boar... platt... junior ist krank :/


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Du dann wohl bald auch...


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2013)

moooin


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2013)

vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand leichte und recht günstige Schnellspanner.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aerozine-MTB...&prg=1013&rk=4&sd=170991076682&#ht_1309wt_962

Der Shop hat auch recht günstige Innenlager und Steuersätze.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2013)

Ui... Ich wollte eigentlich langsam mal meine schweren Mavic Schnellspanner austauschen...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2013)

moin...es schneit im tessin


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Mach Dir nix draus, hier im Norden auch!


----------



## hhninja81 (21. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand leichte und recht günstige Schnellspanner.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aerozine-MTB...&prg=1013&rk=4&sd=170991076682&#ht_1309wt_962
> 
> Der Shop hat auch recht günstige Innenlager und Steuersätze.



Moin..

die finde ich fast noch besser.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360480232615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_879wt_1041


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Mooiiin Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Anscheinend haben wir in Rotenburg am Samstag Glück...Maximal 0,5l Niederschlag sind nur angesagt, also trocken, aber Kalt -5bis-6 Grad


----------



## mikefize (21. Februar 2013)

Moiiin. Die Arbeit ruft! 

Und ich habe tatsächlich Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln von ein paar Kilometern durch die Stadt radeln die letzten beiden Tage... was zwei Monate Pause alles anrichten können


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2013)

navifuture.de GPS-Onlineshop
10:31 (vor 7 Minuten)

an mich 
Sehr geehrter Herr ,

Ihre Bestellung wird bei der DHL aufgegeben.
Die Paketnummer ist: 0034043383607954xxx


JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU
ich war gleich beim ersten schwung dabei !!!!!!!

@ jens/mod und wo bleibt deins


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2013)

ahhh wieder ein tag ohne neuen schnee und die sonne scheint! der sche*** schmilzt weg... langsam, weil nur knapp ueber 0grad... aber besser als net


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen!

für heute Feierabend!!
Jetzt aber 7 stunden im Auto sitzten, Meister-Tagung in Haselünne...wo auch immer das ist.
Und erst Samstag Abend wieder bei meiner Fam...

Gruß!


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Das gar nicht cool


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

Genau!!
Wenigstens bekomm ich hier etwas Mitleid, danke!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2013)

das geht ja noch...ich bin montag ins tessin arbeiten gegangen und erst freitag abend wieder zurück..bei der freundin...


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

Ja, das ist natürlich auch richtig kagge...!!
Da gehts mir ja schon besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

Dabei hätt ich doch besseres zu tun...


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Ich bin gerade am Sachenzusammenpacken... Morgen gehts dann los, bin das ganze Wochenende im Hotel am Samstag is dann 12h Indoor ich freu mich schon total, das Hotel sieht auch gut aus
http://www.goebel-hotels.com/rotenburg/hotel-rodenberg/


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2013)

na dann wolln wir aber auch foddos sehn...


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Klar, wird wieder Fotos und auch nen großen Rennbericht geben


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Finde ich gut!
Viel Erfolg den ETWR-Lern


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Malzeit allerseits, 
maximalen Erfolg und viel Spaß beim Rennen, und vergiß die Radschuhe nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Ohne Spaß vor fast jedem Rennen fahre ich nochmal aufn Parkplatz und guck, ob ich die auch mithab


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Ich muss alle Sachen auch noch mal im Auto begrabbeln.
Wenn das Rad im Auto ist, immer wieder der Blick ob das ausgebaute VR auch IM Auto ist und nicht in der Garage


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Ohne die eigenen Schuhe geht niggs, alles andere kann man sich borgen

Da kommt bei mir immer der fürsorgliche Vater durch, ich muß lernen das man auch mal loslassen muß


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

Armer Dennis! 
Du sitzt im Auto und weißt nicht wo es hinfahren muss?!
Da hoffe ich mal dass du nur Mitfahrer bist, sonst wirds schwierig.
Ist ne ganz üble Gegend wo du hinfährst, nur Gauner und Ganoven dort.
Einzig, du kannst beinah zu Fuss was zu rauchen besorgen.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ohne die eigenen Schuhe geht niggs, alles andere kann man sich borgen
> 
> Da kommt bei mir immer der fürsorgliche Vater durch, ich muß lernen das man auch mal loslassen muß



Ich hab mal beim Langenbergmara mein Trikot vergessen und bin dann Langärmelig gefahren 

Cool war das nicht - Reißverschluss so weit offen, dass es gerade nicht aufgegangen ist 

2011 wieder am Auto:


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo Veikko, weißt Du schon von deinem Glück? Du darfst bei uns mitfahren

"Für Veikkos Gesundheit sehe ich schwarz, wenn er sich nicht schont! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das wäre ja ´ne lustige Truppe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

> Ich hab mal beim Langenbergmara mein Trikot vergessen und bin dann Langärmelig gefahren
> 
> Cool war das nicht - Reißverschluss so weit offen, dass es gerade nicht aufgegangen ist
> 
> 2011 wieder am Auto:


Sowas kenn ich
In Chemnitz beim 24h Rennen haben wir irgendwie einmal die Wechselzeit verpasst und ich bin ne Runde mit Jogginghose gefahren. Dat war dann der running Gag^^  Vor allem hatte ich noch Kleingeld in der Hosentasche, das hat dann immer geklingelt


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Armer Dennis!
> Du sitzt im Auto und weißt nicht wo es hinfahren muss?!
> Da hoffe ich mal dass du nur Mitfahrer bist, sonst wirds schwierig.
> Ist ne ganz üble Gegend wo du hinfährst, nur Gauner und Ganoven dort.
> Einzig, du kannst beinah zu Fuss was zu rauchen besorgen.



Gelle, armer Kerl. 
Ich sitz nur hinten und warte bis vorne jemand sagt wir sind da... 
Dann hätte ich ja garnichts mitnehmen müssen...
Bin auch ein Gauner sollen nur kommen die Haselünner.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich
> In Chemnitz beim 24h Rennen haben wir irgendwie einmal die Wechselzeit verpasst und ich bin ne Runde mit Jogginghose gefahren. Dat war dann der running Gag^^  Vor allem hatte ich noch Kleingeld in der Hosentasche, das hat dann immer geklingelt



Auch sehr gut


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

Und Euch viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Rennen!! :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Veikko, weißt Du schon von deinem Glück? Du darfst bei uns mitfahren
> 
> "Für Veikkos Gesundheit sehe ich schwarz, wenn er sich nicht schont!
> 
> ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


>


Ich hab doch Gestern mit Flo gequatscht (schriftlich wie Du weißt) und da sind wir drauf gekommen, das wir uns mal in meiner Gegend zum Biken treffen könnten, oder so?


"Wenn ich von Jena kommend die Landstraße nach Naumburg fahre, dann fährt man in N die Serpentinen an den Gärtchen runter. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob´s auf der anderen Seite nicht noch etwas höher ist. 
Ich war letzten Sommer schon mehrmals in deiner Gegend, mir Schulpforta ansehen und ein bissl durch deine Stadt spazieren. Sehr schön hast du´s! Vielleicht musst du mir die Gegend als Local mal mit dem Bike zeigen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> navifuture.de GPS-Onlineshop
> 10:31 (vor 7 Minuten)
> 
> an mich
> ...



 Aussage war Ende Februar/Anfang März.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> für heute Feierabend!!
> Jetzt aber 7 stunden im Auto sitzten, Meister-Tagung in Haselünne...wo auch immer das ist.
> ...



Emsland kurz vor Meppen. Da gibt es zwei Schnapsbrennereien, unter anderem Berentzen.

Und ich weiß jetzt wohl auch warum genau da die Tagung ist!


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2013)

So, in 20 Minuten Ankunft.
Schnaps..oh Jens nichts für mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Saufköppe!


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Neee---Schnappsdrosseln


----------



## mikefize (21. Februar 2013)

Boah ey, ich hab echt die ******* am (Bike-)Schuh. Gerade ne im Bikemarkt erstandene R1X ausgepackt und direkt festgestellt, dass ein Bremsgriff undicht ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Boah ey, ich hab echt die ******* am (Bike-)Schuh. Gerade ne im Bikemarkt erstandene R1X ausgepackt und direkt festgestellt, dass ein Bremsgriff undicht ist.


F**k, das ist echt bitter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Na toll-.- direkt den Verkäufer anschreiben


----------



## mikefize (21. Februar 2013)

Schon erledigt. Denke nicht, dass es Absicht war, schien sehr nett, war ne super Abwicklung, top verpackt...

Trotzdem erstmal abwarten jetzt.


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Boah ey, ich hab echt die ******* am (Bike-)Schuh. Gerade ne im Bikemarkt erstandene R1X ausgepackt und direkt festgestellt, dass ein Bremsgriff undicht ist.



Vielleicht die Sportart wechseln?


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei n keine Stockenten:kotz:


----------



## mikefize (21. Februar 2013)

Es könnte ein Stock abbrechen. Fortan nur noch Hallenhalma


----------



## Junior97 (21. Februar 2013)

Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

Und Jan, was macht das unbeschwerte Schülerleben? Alles gut?


----------



## Junior97 (21. Februar 2013)

Unbeschwert ?! 
Ich durfte ne Analyse in Deutsch über die JFK Berlin Rede schreiben !


----------



## xmaxle (21. Februar 2013)

/me stellt eiskalten Bacardi Oak in den Thread !


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Pöh ich muss doch morgen Klausur schreiben. Das kannst du nicht machen


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Unbeschwert ?!
> Ich durfte ne Analyse in Deutsch über die JFK Berlin Rede schreiben !




Das kann man später immer mal brauchen Jan!


----------



## Junior97 (21. Februar 2013)

Pah wenn ihr wüsstet warum


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß es


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Pah wenn ihr wüsstet warum



Weil du dich positiv hervorgehoben hast?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weil du dich positiv hervorgehoben hast?



Wers glaubt


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Na los was hassu angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2013)

Das darf der Junior schon selbst erzählen


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

Meinte auch ihn,  hatte net gelesen, dass du es weißt


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Sind die eigentlich am WE zugelassen?


----------



## xmaxle (21. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das darf der Junior schon selbst erzählen


Nach dem Schwimmunterricht in die Mädchendusche. Glasklar


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hat die Mutti jetzt den Stecker gezogen, der antwortet heute nicht mehr.


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So, in 20 Minuten Ankunft.
> Schnaps..oh Jens nichts für mich.



Das hätte ich mal wissen sollen. Haselünne liegt in meinem Arbeitsbereich!


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mal wissen sollen. Haselünne liegt in meinem Arbeitsbereich!



Das umschrieb ich schon sanft in Post 22071! 

Nabend Jens!


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2013)

So ich bin raus für heute nacht leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Nabend Veikko!

Und kaum bin ich vom Biken zurück haut der Phillip hier ab!


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2013)

War doch gestern schon so! Mag er dich nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hat er Angst!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2013)

Moin!!




ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hätte ich mal wissen sollen. Haselünne liegt in meinem Arbeitsbereich!





Metrum schrieb:


> Das umschrieb ich schon sanft in Post 22071!
> 
> Nabend Jens!




Echt!?

Bis jetzt ganz ok hier, liege im Haus am See. 
Jetzt erstmal Frühstück. :thumbup:


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Morschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, Dennis - ich schrieb doch " ... üble Gegend, nur Gauner und Ganoven"!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist's mir klar... 
Und noch ein Ganove mehr zu Besuch... 
Heute Abend wird irgendwo hier gekegelt!
Jetzt aber erst Essen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Dann hau rein Dennis - es kostet nichts!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

moin jungs...veikko schon so früh wach???


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs...veikko schon so früh wach???




Mein Wecker klingelt stets um 06:15! 
Ich verschone euch sonst nur immer noch.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Moin!


@ Dennis

Ich bin ja in (fast) komplett Niedersachsen unterwegs


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mein Wecker klingelt stets um 06:15!
> Ich verschone euch sonst nur immer noch.



Ach komm veikko wirklich???


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Liegt dass eigentlich am Namen, dass ihr beide so seid?! 
Geht wohl heut nach Hause Jens, dass du hier so fröhlich aktiv bist - um diese Uhrzeit?!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

jup, heut gehts nach hause...schalalaaa. noch bis mittag und dann zurückfahrn.

könnte am namen liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt geh ich mal auf die Suche nach Veikkos Bike schuppen. 

Schade das ich hier so gebunden bin, sonst hätte man mal zusammen nen Tee trinken können.

Und Ausschau nach Jens mit seinem Bus werden ich auch halten...


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Du schreibst wirr Dennis! Doch in der Schnapsbrennerei gewesen?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jup, heut gehts nach hause...schalalaaa. noch bis mittag und dann zurückfahrn.
> 
> könnte am namen liegen...



Quatsch, das liegt an seinem Namen!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

weis ned ob der veikko heute gute laune hätte

geniess das neue land dennis...


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So, jetzt geh ich mal auf die Suche nach Veikkos Bike schuppen.
> 
> Schade das ich hier so gebunden bin, sonst hätte man mal zusammen nen Tee trinken können.
> 
> Und Ausschau nach Jens mit seinem Bus werden ich auch halten...



Sinnlos nach mir Ausschau zu halten. Die Emsköppe müssen heute ohne mich auskommen!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2013)

Der Kräuter Schnaps hier ist guut!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2013)

Mach ich Doc, danke!!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Der Kräuter Schnaps hier ist guut!



sag ich doch das die Emsköppe aus Haselünne das können.


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2013)

Mooooin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

Moin.

Interessant zu lesen, dass auch anderen vorgeschlagen wird die Sportart zu wechseln.
Allerdings finde ich Nacktbaden weniger schlimm als Rumstöckeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2013)

schlimm wird es nur, wenn man gefragt wird, ob man es nicht leiber mal mit rennradfahren probieren will (nein! nicht ich!)


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Moin (Gääääääään) an Alle und die Frühaufsteher


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schlimm wird es nur, wenn man gefragt wird, ob man es nicht leiber mal mit rennradfahren probieren will (nein! nicht ich!)



Mal ab und zu zum Training is ja RR ganz net, aber nur wäre mir zuuu langweilig*gäääähhhn*


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2013)

bei dem kam der "tip" wegen seiner uebragenden abfahrtstechnik


----------



## xmaxle (22. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen, ich hatte heute Nacht eine Erscheinung und sah eine hell leuchtende Lefty, die mit donnernder Stimme rief: "Mach mich leichter !"
Was mach ich nun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

Mit den Drogen aufhörn?

Morgen übrigens


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich hatte heute Nacht eine Erscheinung und sah eine hell leuchtende Lefty, die mit donnernder Stimme rief: "Mach mich leichter !"
> Was mach ich nun ?


Entferne doch erstmal die Beleuchtung


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

Moin....

ich habe heute Nacht von der Arbeit geträumt

Direkt sechs Überstunden notiert!!!

Prost


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte ja auch gern geträumt, aber als ich anfangen wollte, hat mich der Email-Ton vom Rechner aus den Schlaf gerissen (mitten in der Nacht) weil es hier schon mitten in der Nacht (6:37) losgeht


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> ich habe heute Nacht von der Arbeit geträumt
> 
> ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> ich habe heute Nacht von der Arbeit getrÃ¤umt
> 
> ...



Gestern versagte irgendwann die Tastatur meiner Kollegin ihren Dienst und ich musste fÃ¼r sie eine Stunde lang (nach meinem Feierabend) E-Mails schreiben und sie ist im BÃ¼ro umhergelaufen, ohne den Rechner neu zu starten oder sonstige Versuche zu unternehmen (oder zu arbeiten).
Und das als Praktikant mit einem Stundenlohn von 2,50â¬.

So fahre ich Ã¼brigens nach/in Rotenburg:







Mal schauen, ob's was bringt.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

da brauchst du ja fast keine Hose mehr...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Da sag ich nur; LEICHTERER GANG


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2013)

seh nix... sche*** online storrage... nimm doch das forum!


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur; LEICHTERER GANG



Er hat doch schon von einem 40er auf ein 38er Blatt gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sollte er doch die linke Kurbel wieder montieren, irgentwo is ja Schluß mit Leichtbau-


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte einen Ã¤hnlichen Verband am Daumengelenk (in Miniaturform ), nachdem mir da bei einem Sturz die Kapsel angerissen war. Zumindest an der Stelle hat es das Gelenk sehr gut stabilisieren kÃ¶nnen.

Ich streite mich gerade mit dem Formula Service. Da geben die sich doch direkt gÃ¶nnerhaft, dass sie an einer 8 Monate alten Bremse kostenlos die defekte Membran tauschen, allerdings wÃ¼rde dann das erforderliche entlÃ¼ften 25â¬ kosten. Da hÃ¶rt's doch echt auf


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

25â¬???? lass dir die Bremse doch leer schicken und befÃ¼ll die selber wieder. Die ham ja nen Knall!


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> seh nix... sche*** online storrage... nimm doch das forum!



Mit directupload hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Ungefähr 10.000 mal schneller und zuverlässiger als z.B. Imageshack.



InoX schrieb:


> da brauchst du ja fast keine Hose mehr...



Stimmt, bei -5°C oder so.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur; LEICHTERER GANG



Geht der Mist schon wieder los.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit den Scheibenbremsen(XTR u. Marta) aber ich habe die Befürchtung, das meine neue MT4 am Tandem nicht lange hält (die haben z.T. irgentwie Druckverlustprobleme). Das ist bei doopelter Last nicht so schön (wir müssen wahrscheinlich das Abrollen üben, man weiß ja nie). Allerdings geht die Bremse bis jetzt super.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> 25â¬???? lass dir die Bremse doch leer schicken und befÃ¼ll die selber wieder. Die ham ja nen Knall!



Ja, das war auch erst einmal meine Idee, aber ich seh das eigentlich nicht ein. Es handelt sich ganz eindeutig um einen Garantiefall und dann wollen die mir die damit verbundenen Kosten in Rechnung stellen? Da geht's mir jetzt ums Prinzip.

Der Gipfel war ja eigentlich erst einmal die Belehrung (zu einer wie gesagt, 8 Monate alten Bremse!!) dass DOT ja schlieÃlich Hygroskopisch sei und der Defekt auf gezogenes Wasser zurÃ¼ckzufÃ¼hren sei, weshalb man auch jÃ¤hrlich die BremsflÃ¼ssigkeit wechseln sollte. Unterschwellig wurde mir also die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben, dabei empfiehlt Formula selbst in dem Manual zur Bremse den Wechsel von DOT alle zwei Jahre ... manchmal muss man sich wirklich wundern, was sich alles Kunden"service" schimpfen darf.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2013)

Ach ja... Das Wetter für Samstag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Wetter kannste dir den Trinkflaschendeckel sparen--alles gefroren


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

Bisschen Schnaps rein, dann tritt es sich auch leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ja, das war auch erst einmal meine Idee, aber ich seh das eigentlich nicht ein. Es handelt sich ganz eindeutig um einen Garantiefall und dann wollen die mir die damit verbundenen Kosten in Rechnung stellen? Da geht's mir jetzt ums Prinzip.
> 
> Der Gipfel war ja eigentlich erst einmal die Belehrung (zu einer wie gesagt, 8 Monate alten Bremse!!) dass DOT ja schließlich Hygroskopisch sei und der Defekt auf gezogenes Wasser zurückzuführen sei, weshalb man auch jährlich die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln sollte. Unterschwellig wurde mir also die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben, dabei empfiehlt Formula selbst in dem Manual zur Bremse den Wechsel von DOT alle zwei Jahre ... manchmal muss man sich wirklich wundern, was sich alles Kunden"service" schimpfen darf.


 
Irgentwie hab ichs geahnt, unbewusst stehe ich schon immer auf Oel.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

Jetzt bekomme ich die Antwort, dass man seit 2011 empfiehlt, das DOT jährlich zu tauschen und man bei einem 8 Monate alten Rad davon ausgehen müsse, dass es zum Kaufzeitpunkt schon einige Zeit beim Händler stand.

Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf das Kasperltheater und lasse mir die Bremse jetzt unbefüllt zurückschicken. Servicewüste mal wieder...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Da haste bestimmt beim Service die Köchin aus der Kantine erwischt --weil Heute ist Freitag und ab Eins macht Jeder seins


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

Nur nicht zu sehr ärgern lassen und beim nächsten Kauf auf eine andere Marke wechseln. Andere Mutter haben auch schöne Bremsen!

Jungs, es ist *Wochenende*!!!





Prost und Ahoi


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich müsste man denen auch mal mitteilen dass dieses Verhalten hier öffentlich diskutiert wird und sie nicht gerade Werbung für ihr Unternehmen machen!


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nur nicht zu sehr ärgern lassen und beim nächsten Kauf auf eine andere Marke wechseln. Andere Mutter haben auch schöne Bremsen!
> 
> Jungs, es ist *Wochenende*!!!
> 
> ...



Markus, ich glaube wenn du wirklich umgezogen wärst, hätten in Hamburg mindestens drei Kneipen dichtmachen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nur nicht zu sehr ärgern lassen und beim nächsten Kauf auf eine andere Marke wechseln. Andere Mutter haben auch schöne Bremsen!



Das habe ich denen auch mitgeteilt und prompt kam ne Mail mit der Bitte um eine Telefonnummer, da man die Sache am Telefon sicherlich einfacher klären könne ... na da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Rückruf


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen!

So sieht´s aus, Veikko. Formula bekleckert sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm, 



....eher mit DOT.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mit directupload hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Ungefähr 10.000 mal schneller und zuverlässiger als z.B. Imageshack.
> ...



ist bei mir @ work gesperrt. daher


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2013)

Was die ganzen "at"s immer an toten Accounts hervorzaubern!


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt kommt das Ende der Geschichte:

Er nimmt an, es sei kein Defekt, sondern nur der Überdruck sei Schuld (es blubbert fleißig aus dem Lüftungsloch des Ausgleichsbehälters) und sie würden lediglich aus Kulanz die Membran tauschen, SOLLTE man den Service bei ihnen machen lassen. Also nur Membran tauschen machen sie nicht.

Ich entlüfte dann heut Abend mal und seh weiter, auch wenn ich die Story für völligen Blödsinn halte.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Markus, ich glaube wenn du wirklich umgezogen wärst, hätten in Hamburg mindestens drei Kneipen dichtmachen müssen!



Ich bin nicht so der Kneipengänger... Finde Stripbars und Tabledanceschuppen viel netter 
Aber die Freude über meinen HH verbleib, wurde ausgiebig gefeiert


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Kneipengänger... Finde Stripbars und Tabledanceschuppen viel netter
> Aber die Freude über meinen HH verbleib, wurde ausgiebig gefeiert



Da lernt man aber nicht wirklich die Frau fürs Leben kennen, Markus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> So, jetzt kommt das Ende der Geschichte:
> 
> Er nimmt an, es sei kein Defekt, sondern nur der Überdruck sei Schuld (es blubbert fleißig aus dem Lüftungsloch des Ausgleichsbehälters) und sie würden lediglich aus Kulanz die Membran tauschen, SOLLTE man den Service bei ihnen machen lassen. Also nur Membran tauschen machen sie nicht.
> 
> Ich entlüfte dann heut Abend mal und seh weiter, auch wenn ich die Story für völligen Blödsinn halte.


 
Man, hätteste gleich gesagt, das du auf dem Mont Everest sitzt, hätte ich dir geraten etwas Dot abzulassen


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

Ich merke immer wieder, wie glücklich ich als Single bin... Und so eine "Frau fürs Leben" findet man(n) auch nicht unbedingt in einer Kneipe

Gruß Mar_*c*_us


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

Meine Hopes lassen aber anfangs auch immer ein wenig DOT ab. Da ist im Deckel auch ein Löchlein. Die wischt man zwei drei mal ab und gut ist. Dann sind sie dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Naja, hat auch Vorteile Maggus - haste recht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Verband am Daumengelenk (in Miniaturform ), nachdem mir da bei einem Sturz die Kapsel angerissen war. Zumindest an der Stelle hat es das Gelenk sehr gut stabilisieren können.
> 
> Ich streite mich gerade mit dem Formula Service. Da geben die sich doch direkt gönnerhaft, dass sie an einer 8 Monate alten Bremse kostenlos die defekte Membran tauschen, allerdings würde dann das erforderliche entlüften 25 kosten. Da hört's doch echt auf



25eu sind noch gut. nem kumpel haben sie 50euro fuers entlueften abgezogen... udn der hat da schon 2 niccolai gekauft... naja... jetzt ist er da kein kudne mehr


----------



## xmaxle (22. Februar 2013)

Wobei man bei Mineralöl durchaus nicht automatisch auf der sicheren Seite ist. Meine Geber der MT8 Reihe sind nach wenigen Stunden Benutzung quasi gleichzeitig undicht geworden und haben seitlich gesprudelt. Zum Glück riecht man das Zeug auch im Wald, insofern bestand da keinerlei Gefahr. Aber stattdessen herrscht akute Unlust die Dinger einzuschicken und einem Kundenbetreuer erklären zu dürfen, warum der Mist im Winter nicht funktioniert.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine Hopes lassen aber anfangs auch immer ein wenig DOT ab. Da ist im Deckel auch ein Löchlein. Die wischt man zwei drei mal ab und gut ist. Dann sind sie dicht.



Naja, das Problem tritt halt jedes mal auf, wenn ich kräftig am Hebel ziehe. Nicht viel, aber es blubbert und schmatzt. Bei der VR Bremse tritt das Problem überhaupt nicht auf.

Wie gesagt, sollte der gute Mann recht haben, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte froh das Gegenteil, denn dann sind ja alle Probleme gelöst  Kundenservice ist aber halt dennoch einfach mangelhaft.

Seit nicht einmal 24 Stunden Besitzer von Formula Bremsen und schon mehr Probleme als in den letzten 5 Jahren mit Shimano  Ich hoffe einfach, dass es nicht so weitergeht


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Wobei man bei Mineralöl durchaus nicht automatisch auf der sicheren Seite ist. Meine Geber der MT8 Reihe sind nach wenigen Stunden Benutzung quasi gleichzeitig undicht geworden und haben seitlich gesprudelt. Zum Glück riecht man das Zeug auch im Wald, insofern bestand da keinerlei Gefahr. Aber stattdessen herrscht akute Unlust die Dinger einzuschicken und einem Kundenbetreuer erklären zu dürfen, warum der Mist im Winter nicht funktioniert.


 
Das ist auch meine Befürchtung, das mir mit der MT4 das Gleiche passiert und auch noch mit dem Tandem, Magura hat da  im Moment ein großes Problem


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich merke immer wieder, wie glücklich ich als Single bin... Und so eine "Frau fürs Leben" findet man(n) auch nicht unbedingt in einer Kneipe
> 
> Gruß Mar_*c*_us[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

zum glück hab ich da nen guten freund der alles mit der bremse bei mir umsonst macht

Der hat soviele formulas im laden, da gibts immer ersatzteile und er bestellt dann bei formula das neue...hab noch nie was beazahlt. Obwohl ich mit meinen Formula bremsen noch nie probleme hatte.


----------



## mikefize (22. Februar 2013)

Sehr praktisch so ein Freund 

Ich verbuche es einfach mal wie bei allen Defekten unter: Dazugelernt. Immerhin kenne ich meine neue Bremse jetzt schon ganz gut  zumindest technisch, gefahren bin ich sie schließlich noch nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Sehr praktisch so ein Freund
> 
> Ja, da bin schon etliche male froh darum gewesen. Auch wenn man mal kurz hilfe bei etwas braucht...vorbai machen und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hhninja81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich merke immer wieder, wie glücklich ich als Single bin... Und so eine "Frau fürs Leben" findet man(n) auch nicht unbedingt in einer Kneipe
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hhninja81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich merke immer wieder, wie glücklich ich als Single bin... Und so eine "Frau fürs Leben" findet man(n) auch nicht unbedingt in einer Kneipe
> ...


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> onkel_doc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Internet habe ich das auch schon mal probiert. Hat auch geklappt, nur wollte sie 100 haben und war nach ner Std wieder weg....
> ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2013)

Veikko, wenn du dein Zitat nicht reparierst, bekommt der Jens heute noch Ärger!


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko, wenn du dein Zitat nicht reparierst, bekommt der Jens heute noch Ärger!



Ups! Wie ist dass denn passiert?! Ach egal, ich weiß nicht wie man dass ändern kann und deren Liebe ist, glaub ich, ziemlich stark!


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

Habe vorhin meinen Giantrahmen übergeben. Der wird jetzt als Winterrad aufgebaut. Das Erstrad ist das XTC Advanced SL als 29er.. ganz schön dekadent.

Heute kam auch noch die Durin. habe sie gleich verbaut und kann sie dann morgen beim 12h Rennen testen.
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 10,79 kg. Der Lenkerlockout ist von Rockshox. War ganz überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2013)

Und das passt mit dem LO?

Heute kam Post aus Übersee und aus Aut 
Dazu noch die Vereinsweste. 
Geil sind echt die Armlinge - die ersten die mir passen 

Steuersatz und BB5 dann für den Crosserumbau.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2013)

Die BB5 sind also die Roadvariante? Was kommt als Hebel dran?

Kennt man die Beinlinge nicht vom Jens?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2013)

Jop, Roadvariante. 
Wird dann mit Ultegra/105 STIs genutzt. Hat Sascha vielleicht einen Tipp zu den Bremsleitungen?

Sind Armlinge ja 
Wirklich die ersten die gut sitzen und lang genug für meine Arme sind.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Februar 2013)

was sind das für handschuhe? wo gibts die und was kosten die?
ich such schon ewig neue rot/weisse handschuhe.. meine oakley sind nach 1 saison total verblasst 


Edit:
aah. schon gefunden. leider ausverkauft


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Februar 2013)

Ach stimmt, Jens trägt die Beinlinge ja als Armlinge an seinen Berserker-Armen! 
Aber zumindest die Farbe hatte ich noch richtig in Erinnerung, wurde sie doch mit entsprechender Augenpflege dargeboten. 

Also die BB7 gehen am besten mit den Jagwire Kevlar-Hüllen. 
Aber vielleicht hat Sascha noch einen anderen Tipp.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was sind das für handschuhe? wo gibts die und was kosten die?
> ich such schon ewig neue rot/weisse handschuhe.. meine oakley sind nach 1 saison total verblasst
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte nur die Armlinge bei CRC. Dazu kamen Royal Shorts + Handschuhe (beides S) + Steuersatz. Wie das eben so ist 

Genau - Jens unser Beserker


Jagwire klingt gut


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2013)

So bin gut im Hotel angekommen ... Mein Rad darf auch im Zimmer rumstehenaumen:


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2013)

Haut rein Jungs!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ups! Wie ist dass denn passiert?! Ach egal, ich weiß nicht wie man dass ändern kann und deren Liebe ist, glaub ich, ziemlich stark!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur die Armlinge bei CRC. Dazu kamen Royal Shorts + Handschuhe (beides S) + Steuersatz. Wie das eben so ist
> 
> Genau - Jens unser Beserker
> 
> ...



iw fühl ich mich gerade bischen veräppelt

Jungs haut rein. Sonst werdet ihr hier aus dem fred verbannt.

Die armlinge halten erstaunlich gut auch bei meinen berserker armen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich die Antwort, dass man seit 2011 empfiehlt, das DOT jährlich zu tauschen und man bei einem 8 Monate alten Rad davon ausgehen müsse, dass es zum Kaufzeitpunkt schon einige Zeit beim Händler stand.
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf das Kasperltheater und lasse mir die Bremse jetzt unbefüllt zurückschicken. Servicewüste mal wieder...



Wenn erst einmal der Silvio wieder an der Macht ist wird alles besser!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nur nicht zu sehr ärgern lassen und beim nächsten Kauf auf eine andere Marke wechseln. Andere Mutter haben auch schöne Bremsen!
> 
> Prost und Ahoi



Moin Marcus,

was macht die Gesundheit?

Grüße
Jens

P.S. war Heute knapp 2 1/2 Stunden auf Deinen Hometrails unterwegs!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Kneipengänger... Finde Stripbars und Tabledanceschuppen viel netter
> Aber die Freude über meinen HH verbleib, wurde ausgiebig gefeiert


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da lernt man aber nicht wirklich die Frau fürs Leben kennen, Markus!



Hi Veikko!

Ich glaube das ihm das den Abend schei..egal war!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Man, hätteste gleich gesagt, das du auf dem Mont Everest sitzt, hätte ich dir geraten etwas Dot abzulassen



Oder in der Sahara ohne Schatten!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, hat auch Vorteile Maggus - haste recht!



Ist das der Bruder von Maggi?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> onkel_doc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Internet habe ich das auch schon mal probiert. Hat auch geklappt, nur wollte sie 100 haben und war nach ner Std wieder weg....


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marcus,
> 
> was macht die Gesundheit?
> 
> ...



Moin Jenz

Die Gesundheit ist ok, war heute hier im Norden von HH unterwegs und kontrolliere jetzt das Nachleben.... Havana läuft!


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jenz
> 
> Die Gesundheit ist ok, war heute hier im Norden von HH unterwegs und kontrolliere jetzt das *Nachleben*.... Havana läuft!



Also gibt es doch ein Leben danach?! Gott sei Dank! 

Prost Marcus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens!

Sag mal führt ihr beiden Jense ne heimliche homoerotische Beziehung?
Heute Morgen beide zusammen im Forum, den Tag über Ruhe und abends schlagt ihr wieder zusammen hier auf!


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also gibt es doch ein Leben danach?! Gott sei Dank!
> 
> Prost Marcus!



Ich feiere nicht, ich eskaliere.....


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Sag mal führt ihr beiden Jense ne heimliche homoerotische Beziehung?
> Heute Morgen beide zusammen im Forum, den Tag über Ruhe und abends schlagt ihr wieder zusammen hier auf!




Nicht homoerotisch hmöopatisch vielleicht
Hallo veikko schon zu haus vom arbeiten

So feddich hier gemosert veikko...ich wünsch dir nen richtisch schönes wochenende

meinen ersten vino hab ich schon hinter mir
nachher noch mit freundin kuscheln


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Wünsch ich Dir/Euch auch Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Sag mal führt ihr beiden Jense ne heimliche homoerotische Beziehung?
> Heute Morgen beide zusammen im Forum, den Tag über Ruhe und abends schlagt ihr wieder zusammen hier auf!



Hört sich als ob Du neidisch wärst!

Aber ansonsten morgens bevor es aus dem Haus geht eine Runde durchs Forum surfen und unterweegs nur ab und an wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Bin dann MIttwoch und gestern Abends und Heute nachmittags auswärts ebenfalls Biken gewesen und musste dann erst einmal wieder Zu Haue ankommen, duschen, Abendessen.


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Naja, hat Marco nicht auch mal irgendwann den Wunsch geäußert dass er beim nächsten Mal als _Jens _auf die Welt kommen will? 
Wäre ne Überlegung wert wenn ich so sehe wie es den Jensen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Nabend, der Kuschelrunde
bin vom Badminton-Training zurück und dachte beim Nachlesen, ich bin im falschen Thread, aber das hat sich ja Nachmittags schon angekündigt


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Nabend Jens,

ich kann Dir gerade irgendwie nicht folgen...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, hat Marco nicht auch mal irgendwann den Wunsch geäußert dass er beim nächsten Mal als _Jens _auf die Welt kommen will?
> Wäre ne Überlegung wert wenn ich so sehe wie es den Jensen geht.



Mach Dir nix draus, morgen geht's wieder aufs Bike!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nabend Jens,
> 
> ich kann Dir gerade irgendwie nicht folgen...
> 
> ...


 
schaffe ich auch nicht immer (meistens) meinen "Geistesblitzen" zu folgen


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, morgen geht's wieder aufs Bike!



Ich hoffe mal auf Sonntag, morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit. 
Der Rotz ist ja nun zu 98% weg.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Sonntag auch, dann wieder Dienstag!


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2013)

Naaabend zusammen,
Der 510 ist jetzt in meinem Besitz und ich muss sagen das der erste Eindruck nicht schlecht ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Was im Norden die gesteiften Türme sind hat man südlicher am Arm, was soll uns das sagen


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Naaabend zusammen,
> Der 510 ist jetzt in meinem Besitz und ich muss sagen das der erste Eindruck nicht schlecht ist



Das ging ja schnell!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was im Norden die gesteiften Türme sind hat man südlicher am Arm, was soll uns das sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn man keinen Zugang zum Meer hat, was will man machen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2013)

Ist aber irgendwie auch en Blickfang, dient alles um die Konkurenten zu verwirren


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2013)

moin jungs

bei uns hats wieder geschneit...5cm sind schon sicher wieder geworden
weiss ned ob ichs heute aufs bike schaffe bei dem wetter. 

Bei uns ists schon schwierig auf der strasse zu fahrn

das heisst für mich mal wieder Bradly Wiggins training...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Moin Allerseits ,
nutzt den Pulverschnee und geht mit den Brettern raus, ich muß jetzt zur Arbeit


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2013)

das mach ich schon...rauf mit schneeschuhen und runter mit den freeskieern...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das mach ich schon...rauf mit schneeschuhen und runter mit den freeskieern...


 
 ich will mitmachen


----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## xmaxle (23. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2013)

moin,

und ich liege Krank im Bett(blöde Erkältung)....euch aber ne schöne We


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Gerade aufgestanden und von der vorherrschenden Helligkeit geblitzdingst worden. So dünn waren die Wolken schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> und ich liege Krank im Bett(blöde Erkältung)....euch aber ne schöne We


 
Hallo Maik, gute Besserung, da hastes dan wenigstens, hoffentlich hinter dir, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nichts und es soll auch so bleiben. Um mich rum sind auch alle Krank.
Wir waren Gestern Gedanklich mal im Norden
Lass dich gut verwöhnen!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Gleich wieder alternatives Krafttraining (Bäume schuppsen) und dann letzter Vereinsmeisterschaftslauf CX


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Februar 2013)

naja bis heute abend kraftanken und dann ab zu Arbeit

danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2013)

Dann von mir auch gute Besserung, Maik!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Hi Maik,

von mir natürlich auch!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2013)

Was meint nun Sascha zu den Zughüllen am Disccrosser?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

heute morgen zeigte die Waage endlich mal wieder den Weg nach unten!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2013)

Die Waagen dich ich kenne, pendeln nach links oder rechts ???

Gute Sache


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> heute morgen zeigte die Waage endlich mal wieder den Weg nach unten!


 
Mach dir keine falschen Hoffnungen, das liegt am Luftdruck


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, an Neujahr waren es genau fünf Kilo mehr als Heute.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, an Neujahr waren es genau fünf Kilo mehr als Heute.


 
Super , pass auf das die Muskeln bleiben, noch 3 Stunden und dann WE


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Sag mal Jens, so wie ich das so langsam mitbekomme..... in Naumburg  .... in unserer Gegend unterwegs?


----------



## Junior97 (23. Februar 2013)

Moin,
also zu der Analysen Sache  Wir haben im Moment das Thema Untersuchung von Zeitschriften  
Welche Zeitschrift hat der Junior wohl mitgenommen in die Schule ?
Richtig die Mountainbike Zeitschrift  
Als meine Lehrerin das sah meinte sie: "Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht ich gebe dir eine Rede die du Analysieren kannst" 
Dabei habe ich doch eine gute Zeitschrift gehabt


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

sooo heute mal wieder nen geraden lenker in der hand gehabt... toll!


----------



## BENDERR (23. Februar 2013)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Mal wieder nüchtern und aufm Heimweg, gestern noch ne Stadtführung gemacht in Herrn Berenzens Reich.
Den Rest weiss ich wohl nicht mehr soo genau! 



Gxxles Ding nopain!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Veikko wohnt doch jetzt in Leipzig?


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Februar 2013)

Dann hab ich's wohl doch falsch verstanden obwohl ich dachte ich hätte es verstanden wenn du verstehst..!? 

Noch 500km Baden ich komme...


----------



## BENDERR (23. Februar 2013)

sooo. heute mal bremsleitungen gekürzt und noch n paar andere kleinigkeiten erledigt..
jetzt fehlt nur noch meine bestellung von bike-discount und dann ist das canyon wieder einsatzbereit 

wenns soweit ist, poste ich mal bilder!
  @Sascha
der vorbau ist übrigens schon seit ner woche da. hab ihn gestern(oder vorgestern?) montiert und heute mal auf der rolle getestet.  
passt gut und sieht auch noch gut aus


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sag mal Jens bist du da ev. auch in unserer Gegend unterwegs?



Ganz einfache Antwort: Nein!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mal wieder nüchtern und aufm Heimweg, gestern noch ne Stadtführung gemacht in Herrn Berenzens Reich.
> Den Rest weiss ich wohl nicht mehr soo genau!
> ...



Sag ich doch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

Ich finde den Vorbau auch optisch sehr net, dafür, was es für ein "billig teil" ist... Aber ich hab halt nur noch OS.

Ja, das zaboo ist schon nett aber auf den Beton hart gefrorenen Boden ist es schon rumpelig 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (23. Februar 2013)

@Sascha
Das ist noch nen Syntace 109 oder ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

Am zaboo ja, aber es ging um nen billig concept, den Bender von mir bekommen hat.
Der f109 ist net ganz Sooo billig 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> und ich liege Krank im Bett(blöde Erkältung)....euch aber ne schöne We



He maik was machste denn man...gute besserung.

Iw schon lang nichts mehr gehört von dir. Bist am arbeiten wie ein tier???


----------



## mikefize (23. Februar 2013)

Nabend!

Das war meine NachmittagsbeschÃ¤ftigung:




Restekiste geplÃ¼ndert und paar Gebraucht- und Neuteile organisiert - Kumpel mÃ¶chte mal reinschnuppern und nicht mehr als 350â¬ ausgeben. Ich denk dafÃ¼r bekommt er jetzt was echt ordentliches. Wiegt Ã¼brigens martialische 12,2kg


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Am zaboo ja, aber es ging um nen billig concept, den Bender von mir bekommen hat.
> Der f109 ist net ganz Sooo billig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




He sascha hast eigentlich keinen neuen sponsor???

Ich habe heute das volle programm durchgegeben...

Am morgen schneeschuhlaufen mit freeski runter bis zur wohnung zurück...
Am mittag dann lauftraining mit freundin...
Am nachmittag noch ne runde aufem bike...

Geil wars aber saukalt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Das war meine Nachmittagsbeschäftigung:
> 
> ...


Ich will auch dein Kumpel sein (ich hols auch ab ), 13kg sind auch noch i.O.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> He sascha hast eigentlich keinen neuen sponsor???
> ...



Wird bissle schwer, wenn man nen bastard aus epic und lefty fahren will 
Ne hab ehrlich gesagt auch gar net gesucht. Hab ja materialtechnisch bai auf Verschleiß, alles was ich brauche. Trikots bekomme ich vom Verein zu sehr fairen conditionen und futter bekomme ich von Sponsor recht preiswert,... So kann ich meine perversen Material Vorlieben voll ausleben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2013)

man braucht ja au ned immer nen sponsor um gut unterwegs zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

On va voire! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Das war meine Nachmittagsbeschäftigung:
> 
> Restekiste geplündert und paar Gebraucht- und Neuteile organisiert - Kumpel möchte mal reinschnuppern und nicht mehr als 350 ausgeben. Ich denk dafür bekommt er jetzt was echt ordentliches. Wiegt übrigens martialische 12,2kg


Cool!


----------



## mikefize (23. Februar 2013)

Und ich konnte mich persönlich davon überzeugen, dass man 9-fach SRAM wirklich mit 10-fach Shimano kombinieren kann. Faszinierend... wenn man schon ein paar Jährchen schraubt, dann ist das ein bisschen wie durch 0 zu teilen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

Ketzer!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Und ich konnte mich persönlich davon überzeugen, dass man 9-fach SRAM wirklich mit 10-fach Shimano kombinieren kann. Faszinierend... wenn man schon ein paar Jährchen schraubt, dann ist das ein bisschen wie durch 0 zu teilen



   

Geil!


----------



## mikefize (23. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ketzer!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich habe auch nur drauf gewartet, dass sich der Höllenschlund öffnet und ich auf ewig im Fegefeuer schmoren werde...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

Moege dich der seg fault holen!!! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikefize (23. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich will auch dein Kumpel sein (ich hols auch ab ), 13kg sind auch noch i.O.



Du musst dich wohl gedulden, bis die Restekiste wieder ein wenig voller ist ... aber lange dauert das für gewöhnlich nicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Februar 2013)

Jens, du musst dich jetzt nur entscheiden, ob du neue oder gebrauchte Formula-Bremsscheiben an deinem neuen Restebike haben möchtest!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Ist eigentlch egal, wenn sich die Scheiben mit Magura u. Shimano (bitte nichts anderes, hab nur Oel) vertragen. Klappt anscheinend ja auch bei Sram u. Shimano. Ach nochwas (sehr wichtig), die Vorderradbremse bitte Rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (23. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jens, du musst dich jetzt nur entscheiden, ob du neue oder gebrauchte Formula-Bremsscheiben an deinem neuen Restebike haben möchtest!



Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, ob ich die losbekomme. Ich meine, wer fährt freiwillig Formula Scheiben? 

VR Bremse rechts? Zu viel mit englischen Bikes unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

Bei "Wetten Das" macht einer mit einem Trail-Rad Bierflaschen auf


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2013)

VR Bremse rechts? Zu viel mit englischen Bikes unterwegs gewesen? [/quote]

Das ist so eine Motocross-Angewohnheit, irgendwie bin ich im Reflex beim Radfahren immer übern Lenker abgestiegen.(Bremse Rechts habe ich meinen Jungs auch angewöhnt damit sie beim Mopedfahren gleich richtig gepolt sind)


----------



## mikefize (23. Februar 2013)

Ah verstehe, kenne das sonst nur von englischen oder französischen Bikes


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

So Jungs, gerade aus dem Zoo Hannover zurück und hier ist nix mehr los.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

moin...

Erst einmal einen Kaffee!

Euch einen schönen So, hier hat es jetzt auch geschneit...


----------



## unocz (24. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Februar 2013)

Kaffee? Ich bin dabei! 

 Das Nippelverbot geschickt umgangen, Marcus!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Hier at es Heute Nacht auch weiteren Schnee gebracht.


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Moin Männer!

Hier schneit es jetzt den dritten Tag und so sieht es auch aus. 
Soll im Laufe des Tages in Schneeregen übergehen und dann abends wieder gefrieren. Super Sache!
Marcus, danke für das schöne Schneebild!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Ach ja Jens (doc), hatte der Billiglenker aus der Bucht nicht um die 40-50 Euro gelegen? Der hat den jetzt für 144 (!) drinstehen! 
Habe ihm nen Preisvorschlag über 44 Euro gemacht und nen Gegenvorschlag von ihm bekommen dass ich ihn für 47 haben kann.
Ist das o.k.?  Hole ihn ja selbst ab, ist um die Ecke.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

****.... Ich kann mich schon wieder so über mich selber ärgern!!

Nachdem der Nov, Dez und Jan so erfolgreich waren, habe ich es mal wieder schleifen lassen und den Februar mehr mit Saufen und Futtern verbracht....

Warum kann ich nicht einfach mal etwas durchziehen??? Ich Pansen!

Ich habe im Februar über 3kg zugenommen 

01.11.2012 122kg
31.01.2013 105kg
heute 109kg

Geh jetzt auf´s Rad


----------



## cpprelude (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ****.... Ich kann mich schon wieder so über mich selber ärgern!!
> 
> Nachdem der Nov, Dez und Jan so erfolgreich waren, habe ich es mal wieder schleifen lassen und den Februar mehr mit Saufen und Futtern verbracht....
> 
> ...


 
Moin Marcus, es hörte sich erst so an als hättest du dein altes Gewicht wieder erreicht. Das ist doch aber immernoch weit unter dem gewicht von 2012. Also mach weiter, du schaffst das schon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Außerdem hast du nen neuen Job angenommen. Neue Tätigkeit, neue Kollegen, etc. das kann auch einen Teil dazu beitragen und wenn du da nun richtig drin bist gehts auch mit deiner Diät wieder weiter in die richtige Richtung. 
Und wie Cihan schon schreibt - ist doch immer noch toll!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab meinen seinerzeit fÃ¼r 33â¬ Plus Versand bekommen.
Die 144â¬ sind einfach frech. Kann man gleich den weiÃen holen und selbst abschleifen.


----------



## mikefize (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren auch so viel abgenommen und da sind solche Schwankungen auch ganz normal, da spielen so viele Umstände ne Rolle, vor allem wenn du auch nen neuen Job hast.

Lass dich davon nicht runterziehen, das geht auch wieder runter. Man muss einfach das richtige Gleichgewicht zwischen drauf *******n und sich danach ausrichten finden. Das wird schon, du hast soviel abgenommen und achtest immer noch drauf, dann wirds auch wieder weniger, man soll das Leben ja auch noch ein wenig genießen


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen seinerzeit für 33 Plus Versand bekommen.
> Die 144 sind einfach frech. Kann man gleich den weißen holen und selbst abschleifen.




Also war es sogar noch weniger?! 
Vorallem ist ja immer noch mit opt. Mängeln!
Aber ich könnte mir ja den besten raussuchen.
Dachte ja erst es wäre ein Tipfehler und sollte 44 heißen. Da bleibe ich jetzt bei den 44 entweder er macht mit oder nicht. Vlt. finde ich ja noch nen anderen Carbonlenker in der Breite mit 31,8er Klemmung. Der den ich eigentlich wollte ist nirgends lieferbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> Erst einmal einen Kaffee!
> 
> Euch einen schönen So, hier hat es jetzt auch geschneit...


Moin, netter Radständer


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ****.... Ich kann mich schon wieder so über mich selber ärgern!!
> 
> Nachdem der Nov, Dez und Jan so erfolgreich waren, habe ich es mal wieder schleifen lassen und den Februar mehr mit Saufen und Futtern verbracht....
> 
> ...



Moin Marcus,

nimm es als Refeed-Monat und jetzt geht's wieder ran an den Speck! Du packst das!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach ja Jens (doc), hatte der Billiglenker aus der Bucht nicht um die 40-50 Euro gelegen? Der hat den jetzt für 144 (!) drinstehen!
> Habe ihm nen Preisvorschlag über 44 Euro gemacht und nen Gegenvorschlag von ihm bekommen dass ich ihn für 47 haben kann.
> Ist das o.k.?  Hole ihn ja selbst ab, ist um die Ecke.




Moin veikko

das geht sicher ok. 144 ist sicher nen druckfehler...
Bei mir ist der lenker ja immer noch in gebrauch und top. Nen versuch ists sicher wert für den preis.

greets an alle


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ****.... Ich kann mich schon wieder so über mich selber ärgern!!
> 
> Nachdem der Nov, Dez und Jan so erfolgreich waren, habe ich es mal wieder schleifen lassen und den Februar mehr mit Saufen und Futtern verbracht....
> 
> ...



Moin Maggus

Hat das etwas mit der schlechten leistung von hamburg zu tun?? Haben ja wieder verloren die eier...

Neuer job, neue arbeitskollegen, neue situation, spass am neuen macht spass zum trinken und futtern...das ist normal.

Ach ja, hast ja lange nichts mehr gemacht, darum hab ich dich mal kurz überholt

ab aufs rad maggus
 @Veikko

ja, der lenker was mal knapp über 30.- euro. Denke wenn das so weitergeht mit den verkäufen wirds noch höher gehen...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens!

Es sind leider aber auch sowohl die Rohstoff- als auch Transportkosten in den letzten Monaten wieder immens gestiegen.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

halloooooo Jens...Mob...Mod...

Bist ja wieder heftigst am durchwischen im 29er fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Tja, eine Galerie ist in meinen Augen kein Ort für Grundsatzdiskussionen oder seitenlanges Palaver. Ein wenig Offtopic ist ja OK aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut.

Zum Sabbeln ist z.B. Dieser hier gedacht und das ist auch gut so!


P.S. Ich hab mich mit dem durchwischen doch sogar noch zurückgehalten.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tja, eine Galerie ist in meinen Augen kein Ort für Grundsatzdiskussionen oder seitenlanges Palaver. Ein wenig Offtopic ist ja OK aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut.
> 
> Zum Sabbeln ist z.B. Dieser hier gedacht und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht Jens
weiter so und ab aufs rad...looooossss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2013)

Moin!  ...bin erstmal bissl am Seiten nachholen. 

*@Mob-Mod-Jens* 

Wenn ich micht recht erinnere, ist kein technischer oder threatgerechter  Beitrag von mir, _egal in welchem Fred(!)_, von dir unzitiert geblieben.
Und das war nicht immer sachlich....   
Meist war dieser Smiley dahinter ->  

Ja, ja....Geld und Mod-Status versaut den Charakter!   





Das musste jetzt sein... 


..So, erstmal Schneeschieben. 


Bis nachher...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

13:30 Uhr geht's in den Schnee!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @_Veikko_
> 
> ja, der lenker was mal knapp über 30.- euro. Denke wenn das so weitergeht mit den verkäufen wirds noch höher gehen...



Angebot und Nachfrage eben.
Wenn ich so überlege hätte ich jetzt gern noch einen.
Aber damals hab ich nur einen genommen - wusste ja nicht, dass dieser so problemlos ist.

Vielleicht kaufe ich jetzt auch noch einen, bevor die Preise weiter steigen.

Im Endeffekt sind die Preise ja auch "nur" um 10 gestiegen.
Ich hatte 33 + 6,90 Versand -> 40

Der Riser liegt bei 44 fertig und der weiße Flat bei 50 inkl. Versand.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand die* TRP (Tektro-Racing-Products) Dash *- Bremse? Kommt mit von Shimano..

Bin am überlegen?!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

keine ahnung...

Ich hab ja noch nen flat umsonst bekommen und nen riser hab ich auch noch und das unter 40.- euro bekommen...


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Melde mich auch mal zurück vom12h Rennen... Im Moment sind wir noch aufm Rückwech.....grad Pause und so.
Rennen war Super...Bin am Ende 9er bei den Herren gewordenAltersklassen gabs leider net...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

[/COLOR]





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!  ...bin erstmal bissl am Seiten nachholen.
> 
> *@Mob-Mod-Jens*
> 
> ...



Du brauchst das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Melde mich auch mal zurück vom12h Rennen... Im Moment sind wir noch aufm Rückwech.....grad Pause und so.
> Rennen war Super...Bin am Ende 9er bei den Herren gewordenAltersklassen gabs leider net...



Glückwunsch!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Melde mich auch mal zurück vom12h Rennen... Im Moment sind wir noch aufm Rückwech.....grad Pause und so.
> Rennen war Super...Bin am Ende 9er bei den Herren gewordenAltersklassen gabs leider net...




Sauber!!!!

wie siehts mit den anderen aus???

man hört so nix....


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2013)

Gz

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Danke euch



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sauber!!!!
> 
> wie siehts mit den anderen aus???
> 
> man hört so nix....




Die haben auch diese Nacht noch im Hotel gepennt. Müssten auch noch aufm weg sein


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

*Gut gemacht Philipp!!! *

Marcel, laut Bucht hat der nur noch zwei von den Flats.
Soll ich da den anderen gleich mitnehmen wenn ich mich mit ihm einige?
Oder es ist ein Trick um Käufer zu locken, was aber eigentlich bei dem angegbenen Preis von 144 Schwachsinn wäre.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Gut gemacht Philipp!!! *
> 
> Marcel, laut Bucht hat der nur noch zwei von den Flats.
> Soll ich da den anderen gleich mitnehmen wenn ich mich mit ihm einige?
> Oder es ist ein Trick um Käufer zu locken, was aber eigentlich bei dem angegbenen Preis von 144 Schwachsinn wäre.



Subber Philipp!
Ich erwarte schon mal deinen Bericht 

@ Veikko:
Was hast du denn mit ihm abgemacht?
Ich meine Versand müsste ich sowieso dann noch zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Melde mich auch mal zurück vom12h Rennen... Im Moment sind wir noch aufm Rückwech.....grad Pause und so.
> Rennen war Super...Bin am Ende 9er bei den Herren gewordenAltersklassen gabs leider net...




_*Moin zusammen!!*_


Ebenfalls Gratulation von mir *Philipp*!!

Jetzt kannst Du dich mal wieder um die Pflege unserer Augen kümmern!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> _*Moin zusammen!!*_
> 
> 
> Ebenfalls Gratulation von mir *Philipp*!!
> ...



Früher hat das Marco ja gemacht aber seitdem Holy das:






benutzt und Marcos Rechner scannt...


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Werde natürlich einen extragrossen augenpflegepost machenBin überzogene wieder zu Hause. Jez werde. Erstmal die Sachen ausgeräumt und ich Leg mich dann inne Badewanne....
Heute Abend setz ich mich dann mal an den Rennbericht damit ihr auch was zu lesen habt


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch Philipp

Und danke für die motivierenden Worte, manchmal braucht man(n) so etwas! War gerade 3 Std mit dem Bike unterwegs und greife jetzt wieder an!

Was für die Augen... Ist ja ein Bike-Forum


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

So Jungs, auch gerade vom Snowride zurück. Bei 2 Grad Plus und ein paar Zentimeter Schnee ganz schön anstrengend...


----------



## MichiP (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tja, eine Galerie ist in meinen Augen kein Ort für Grundsatzdiskussionen oder seitenlanges Palaver. Ein wenig Offtopic ist ja OK aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut.
> 
> *Zum Sabbeln ist z.B. Dieser hier gedacht und das ist auch gut so!
> *
> ...



Juhu,

dann werde ich jetzt immer hier meine OT aus dem 29er Forum posten.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich stehe ja auf Brücken... von heute


----------



## MichiP (24. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich "hier" her gehöre möchte ich noch kurz was sagen.

Extrem schönes Foto


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

MichiP schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich "hier" her gehöre möchte ich noch kurz was sagen.
> 
> Extrem schönes Foto



Danke... hier gehört jeder her und wenn er einen diggen Bauch hat erst recht

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Früher hat das Marco ja gemacht aber seitdem Holy das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte schon, du gehst gar nicht mehr auf mich ein...

..naja, zum Ärgern reicht´s ja noch. Gebe ich mich damit halt zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Nö, nö, nö!!!!

Ich habe zum Beispiel in der IG geantwortet (wo ich dich sogar Lieblingsmarco nannte!!!) , außerdem warst du recht selten hier, zuletzt und für ne sinnvolle Konversation reicht es im Moment nicht.


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Marcus, kannst du mal bitte mit den schönen Rotwild Bildern aufhören,
ich kann doch nicht ständig meinen Hintergrund auf dem Lappi ändern!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> marcus, kannst du mal bitte mit den schönen rotwild bildern aufhören,
> ich kann doch nicht ständig meinen hintergrund auf dem lappi ändern!



ok....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, nö, nö!!!!
> 
> Ich habe zum Beispiel in der IG geantwortet (wo ich dich sogar Lieblingsmarco nannte!!!) , *außerdem warst du recht selten hier*, *zuletzt und für ne sinnvolle Konversation reicht es im Moment nicht.*



Ja, habe z.Zt. auch ein paar Probs...., mag aber nicht mehr dazu sagen.



Aber Arbeit läuft i.M. super, da die 2 nervigen Kaspernasen Urlaub haben!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2013)

Gehe jetzt kurz mal auf die Rolle.....    (Kein Bock eeigentlich dazu!!)


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2013)

Das CC-Talk-Team BBI sollte sich heute mindestens 96 Punkte für gestern für den Winterpokal eintragen dürfen


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Gibts dazu noch Details, Christian?


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

die geb ich dir: 24 x 4 = 96


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Net ganz..bei mir werden es nur 46 glaubich wegen reiner Fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

ich muss auch mal schauen. wenn Christian so viel Fahrzeit hat müsste ich ja die Differenz haben. Mein Tacho ist aber noch im Auto und ich will das Rad erstmal da lassen bis morgen.


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Meins is schon sauber. Kette is wohl den Heldentod gestorben....

Garmin muss ich auch noch auslesen mal gucken...


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

wenn der Schlamm ab ist sollte es eigentlih ganz gut aussehen. der Antrieb geht schon noch und lief bis zum Schluss einwandfrei

am Meisten habe ich die Gabel mit Lenker-Lockout geliebt. Die war genial und kam ja zum Glück noch am Freitag.


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Meine Gabel lief wegen der Kälte etwas zäh
Aber die Hopebremse waren einfach ein Segen


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> die geb ich dir: 24 x 4 = 96



Danke für den wundervollen, interessant geschriebenen, ausführlichen Bericht Philipp, jetzt habe ich gleich das Gefühl selbst mitgefahren zu sein!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2013)

Meine Schaltung lief auch bis zum Schluss super. Die HR-Bremse hat die ganze Zeit genervt, weil sie nicht so recht wollte. Und wenn, dass hat sie gleich blockiert, was vor allem an glatten Stellen schlecht war. Den Lockout habe ich gar nicht genutzt - die blaue Fatty hält den Druck 1A und war somit hart genug. Ach ja, und die Kurbel ist gerade recht schwergängig. Geputzt habe ich das Rad selbstverständlich noch nicht.

Ich habe u.a. auch etwas mehr Zeit als die 6 h drauf, da wir ja noch eine Einführungsrunde gefahren sind und ich nach dem Schluss noch die Runde zu Ende gefahren bin.

Veikko: ich bin mit InoX-Phlipp ein 12-h-Rennen (Rotenburg a.d. Fulda) im 2er gefahren und Madda-Philipp ist solo gefahren. Falls du noch ein bisschen mehr wissen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch  den Racern!
Ich bin auf die Bilder und den Bericht gespannt, damit ich mir ein richtiges Bild über so ein Rennen machen kann


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

wie, wo, was.......... gibts schon einen Bericht, ich kriege wieder mal nichts mit. Veikko hilf mir doch bitte mal


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

lest ihr jetzt alle irgentwo den Rennbericht ?, keiner antwortet mir


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> wie, wo, was.......... gibts schon einen Bericht, ich kriege wieder mal nichts mit. Veikko hilf mir doch bitte mal



Menno, wieder ein Clown gestorben!
Meine Wortmeldung war auf den von mir zitierten Beitrag vom anderen Philipp (Inox) bezogen. Schöne Berichte schreiben kann der andere Philipp (maddda). 
Alles klar Jens III?

P.S. Danke Christian. Dass ihr das fahren wolltet habe ich mitbekommen und habe jetzt dank deines Links auch bissel was erfahren.


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir lief es insgesamt sehr durchwachsen.

Christian kam am Freitag abends zu uns und von hier aus ging es dann von Potsdam aus nach Rotenburg. Wir sind abends um 12 losgefahren und waren dann etwa gegen 5:30 Uhr an der Arena in Rotenburg. Die Fahrt war ziemlich anstrengend, weil es viel schneite und streckenweise auch nur eine Spur ausgefahren war. An Schlaf war für mich als Fahrer natürlich nicht zu denken aber für Christian als Beifahrer kam auch nicht sehr viel zusammen.

Nach den Vorbereitungen also der Austattung unserer Box, dem Abholen der Startunterlagen und einer kurzen Orientierungssuche in den Katakomben der Arena, konnten wir dann auch mal die Strecke besichtigen.

Wir hatten uns anfangs auf einen Rythmus von 5 Runden geeinigt, haben den dann aber nach dem zweiten Wechsel auf 4 reduziert. Wie auch schon beim Heavy bin ich wieder mal zu schnell gestartet und war dann ziemlich schnell platt. Das führte dann dazu, dass ich zwischen der 3. und 6. Stunde immer auf der Schwelle zu den Krämpfen wandelte. Nach einem Gespräch mit jemandem der deutlich mehr Erfahrung mit solchen Rennen, habe ich dann deutlich mehr getrunken und habe nochmal ne ordentliche Dosis Magnesium genommen und alles etwas lockerer und langfristiger (auf das Rennen bezogen) gesehen. Die Krämpfe gingen und die Rundenzeiten wurden wieder deutlich schneller. 

Die letzten beiden Runden kurz vor Schluss konnte ich dann nochmal richtig hacken und bin die Anstiege im Wiegetritt hochgeballert. In der letzten Runde dann auch trotz verkrampften Oberschenkeln aber was sind schon die paar Schmerzen wenn man danach nichts mehr machen muss.


Die Runde war mit ihren ca. 1450m recht kurz und deshalb wars dann auch recht monoton. Allerdings hatte sie auch 40 hm was sich schnell summierte.


Das ist erstmal meine Sicht der Dinge. Andere kommen ja bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

ich bin dann mal im Keller und bastle an der neuen Alfine-Schaltung rum, klappt bis jetzt alles gut, aber ich habe wahrscheinlich die falsche Schalteiheit erwischt, die zieht in die andere Richtung.

wenn ihr euch nicht mit mir unterhalten wollt , führe ich eben Selbstgespräche


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Ich nehme alles zurück, naja teilweise


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück, naja teilweise



was magst denn wissen?


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

Fotos kommen später


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

MichiP schrieb:


> Juhu,
> 
> dann werde ich jetzt immer hier meine OT aus dem 29er Forum posten.



Du Lump!

Kannst aber gerne häufiger hier auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber Arbeit läuft i.M. super, da die 2 nervigen Kaspernasen Urlaub haben!



Das hast Du ja schon mal perfekt hinbekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> was magst denn wissen?


 
Ich bin complett verwirrt
Ich dachte das ist ein Indoor- Rennen und jetzt isses kalt, die Bremsen klemmen, LO ja o. nein, usw. klingt alles nach " Draußen"


----------



## xmaxle (24. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

sauber jungs...alles gut gelaufen und alle gesund zurück
 @_Veikko_
nicht jeder versteht deinen humor und deine sprüche

Ich ab auch gerade 1h50min geschaft bei schneetreiben und manchmal hat auch die sonne hervorgegugt.
Schnee gibts bei uns in hülle und fülle...


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

Es heißt Indoor-Rennen aber es gab Außenbereiche (zwei Schleifen) und der Rest lief durch ein Parkhaus, wo es auch nicht wärmer als draußen war. Da hat es dann lediglich nicht geschneit. Als Start und Zielbereich gab es eine sehr große Halle. Da war dann auch das Fahrerlager und die Wechselzone.
Es gab draußen auch ein Abfahrt die mit der zeit immer spaßiger wurde, weil kaum einer anständig bremsen wollte oder es wahrscheinlich nicht besser konnte und sie deshalb immer ausgefahrener wurde. Da haben wir dann auch unsere Räder gut eingesaut.

Die ganzen Höhenmeter haben den Bremsen einiges abverlangt. Meine hintere ist auch nicht mehr ganz so pralle und die Vordere dürfte auch neue Beläge vertragen.

Ich vermute dass Christian den Lockout nicht benutzt hat weil es auf der sehr verwinkelten Strecke für die kurzen ab teils knackigen Antsiege nicht unbedingt nötig war. Ich hatte da auch in gewisser Weise meinen Spaß dran, weil ich dieses Feature noch nicht am Lenker hatte und mir das Umgreifen zur Gabelbrücke sparen konnte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Menno, wieder ein Clown gestorben!
> Meine Wortmeldung war auf den von mir zitierten Beitrag vom anderen Philipp (Inox) bezogen. Schöne Berichte schreiben kann der andere Philipp (maddda).
> Alles klar Jens III?
> 
> P.S. Danke Christian. Dass ihr das fahren wolltet habe ich mitbekommen und habe jetzt dank deines Links auch bissel was erfahren.


 
Das du immer so gnadenlos ironisch schreibst , da komme ich nicht immer mit


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das du immer so gnadenlos ironisch schreibst , da komme ich nicht immer mit



Der Veikko hat noch nie einen Sarkasmus vorgetäuscht....


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2013)

Die Strecke verläuft in einem Parkhaus, einer Veranstaltungshalle und einem Außenbereich. Das Verhältnis zwischen drinnen und draußen dürfte meines Erachtens bei ca. 60 zu 40 gelegen haben.
Die Halle war gut geheizt, das Parkhaus kalt und der Außenbereich arschkalt und eben verschneit.

Edit: zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es heißt Indoor-Rennen aber es gab Außenbereiche (zwei Schleifen) und der Rest lief durch ein Parkhaus, wo es auch nicht wärmer als draußen war. Da hat es dann lediglich nicht geschneit. Als Start und Zielbereich gab es eine sehr große Halle. Da war dann auch das Fahrerlager und die Wechselzone.


 
Jetzt isses schon deutlicher, deswegen konntet ihr mit dem Bild hier 





auch nichts anfangen


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

maggus...geiles foto...

3h das schaff ich hier im moment beim besten willen nicht...


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

habe meinen Post nochmal etwas ergänzt.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

schnee soweit das auge reicht...

die DT swiss läuft im moment so zäh wie kaugummi...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass Christian den Lockout nicht benutzt hat weil es auf der sehr verwinkelten Strecke für die kurzen ab teils knackigen Antsiege nicht unbedingt nötig war. Ich hatte da auch in gewisser Weise meinen Spaß dran, weil ich dieses Feature noch nicht am Lenker hatte und mir das Umgreifen zur Gabelbrücke sparen konnte.



Das Umgreifen wäre nicht das Problem gewesen, der Hebel sitzt bei der Fatty ja auf dem Schaft.
Es war bei mir auf Grund des hohen Drucks (>12 bar) einfach nicht nötig, die Gabel zu blockieren.



InoX schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns anfangs auf einen Rythmus von 5 Runden geeinigt, haben den dann aber nach dem zweiten Wechsel auf 4 reduziert. Wie auch schon beim Heavy bin ich wieder mal zu schnell gestartet und war dann ziemlich schnell platt. Das führte dann dazu, dass ich zwischen der 3. und 6. Stunde immer auf der Schwelle zu den Krämpfen wandelte. Nach einem Gespräch mit jemandem der deutlich mehr Erfahrung mit solchen Rennen, habe ich dann deutlich mehr getrunken und habe nochmal ne ordentliche Dosis Magnesium genommen und alles etwas lockerer und langfristiger (auf das Rennen bezogen) gesehen. Die Krämpfe gingen und die Rundenzeiten wurden wieder deutlich schneller.



Ich habe mich vor allem bei den Anstiegen zurückgehalten, weil ich Angst wegen des Knies habe - man muss es ja nicht schlimmer machen als es ist.
Nach meinem zweiten Einsatz hat die Lunge ordentlich geschmerzt, da musste ich mich dann zurücknehmen. Noch vor der Hälfte war ich zeitweise so fertig, dass ich nicht mehr ans Durchkommen geglaubt habe...
Ich bin halt auch zu schnell gestartet - war aber schließlich auch eine Premiere für mich.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Früher hat das Marco ja gemacht aber seitdem Holy das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ...das gibts wirklich??



maddda schrieb:


> Werde natürlich einen extragrossen augenpflegepost machenBin überzogene wieder zu Hause. Jez werde. Erstmal die Sachen ausgeräumt und ich Leg mich dann inne Badewanne....
> Heute Abend setz ich mich dann mal an den Rennbericht damit ihr auch was zu lesen habt



Freu mich auf beides!



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Philipp
> 
> Und danke für die motivierenden Worte, manchmal braucht man(n) so etwas! War gerade 3 Std mit dem Bike unterwegs und greife jetzt wieder an!
> 
> Was für die Augen... Ist ja ein Bike-Forum



Spitzen Bilder Marcus, auch vom Rotwild!!



ohneworte schrieb:


> So Jungs, auch gerade vom Snowride zurück. Bei 2 Grad Plus und ein paar Zentimeter Schnee ganz schön anstrengend...



Wow Jens, du gehst ja echt ab!
Da purzeln doch die Kilos oder?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, habe z.Zt. auch ein paar Probs...., mag aber nicht mehr dazu sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber Arbeit läuft i.M. super, da die 2 nervigen Kaspernasen Urlaub haben!



Grüß dich Marco!

Kann ich gut verstehen, hab auch so 2 Spezialisten zu betreuen die mir das leben schwer machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der Veikko hat noch nie einen Sarkasmus vorgetäuscht....






P.S. Und er bleibt uns hoffentlich genau so lange erhalten!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schnee soweit das auge reicht...
> 
> die DT swiss läuft im moment so zäh wie kaugummi...



Bei uns sieht es momentan so aus:





Lange nicht so viel wie bei Euch Jens, aber bei 2 Grad Plus schön sulzig!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wow Jens, du gehst ja echt ab!
> Da purzeln doch die Kilos oder?



Moin Dennis,

Hält sich diesen Monat ein wenig in Grenzen mit dem Gewichtstuning. Waren dann noch so ein paar Events mit zu viel gutem Essen und Alkohol dabei. 

Aber immerhin zeigte die Waage gestern einen Wert mit 94,8 an was einen Niedrigststand in 2013 bedeutet (Tiefststand 2012 im August 94,3Kg).

Das sollte sich jetzt aber in den nächsten Wochen deutlich weiter nach unten bewegen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Dennis,
> 
> Hält sich diesen Monat ein wenig in Grenzen mit dem Gewichtstuning. Waren dann noch so ein paar Events mit zu viel gutem Essen und Alkohol dabei.
> 
> ...



Wer viel fährt braucht doch gutes Essen.
Die werden schon fallen, bin mal gespannt.

Mhh, hätte Lust auf einem HKT...


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> P.S. Und er bleibt uns hoffentlich genau so lange erhalten!



Also magst du mich doch, auch wenn du immer das Gegenteil vorgibst?!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

mein niedrigster wert hatte ich gestern morgen...78,1kg

Ja ja sascha bald hab ich die u78kg


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wer viel fährt braucht doch gutes Essen.
> Die werden schon fallen, bin mal gespannt.
> 
> Mhh, hätte Lust auf einem HKT...



HKT?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also magst du mich doch, auch wenn du immer das Gegenteil vorgibst?!



Das war Dir doch sowieso klar!


P.S. Wenn ich jemanden nicht leiden kann dann wird er ignoriert.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2013)

HopfenkaltTschale?


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> HKT?



Heydt-Kräuter-Tropfen von de Emsköppe aus Haselünne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> HKT?



http://www.heydt.de/deutsch/marken-produkte/heydt-hkt/heydt-hkt.html

Mist, ne Minute zu langsam - dafür aber richtig!


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> HopfenkaltTschale?



Auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

OK, so ganz im Bilde bin ich bezüglich des Sortiments von Berentzen nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2013)

Hauptsache Alohol. 
War ich mit meinem Tipp nicht so weit weg.

Geht eh immer nur Bikes - Didden - Alkohol/Futter


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das war Dir doch sowieso klar!
> 
> 
> P.S. Wenn ich jemanden nicht leiden kann dann wird er ignoriert.




Ja, aber ich wollt es einfach mal lesen! Kennst du doch auch von deiner Frau, dass sie es immer mal hören will - oder?


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://www.heydt.de/deutsch/marken-produkte/heydt-hkt/heydt-hkt.html



Jawohl Veikko, so siehts aus!
Muss mal schauen obs den auch irgendwo bei uns gibt.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hauptsache Alohol.
> War ich mit meinem Tipp nicht so weit weg.
> 
> Geht eh immer nur Bikes - Didden - Alkohol/Futter



Trinke kaum Alkohol, falls Du mich meinst...
Ab und zu bei Anlässen aber das kann man an einer Hand im Jahr abzählen.


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Daaas hab ich mir gedacht du Sack!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich wollt es einfach mal lesen! Kennst du doch auch von deiner Frau, dass sie es immer mal hören will - oder?



Du solltest einfach auf die tägliche Einnahme von Östrogenen verzichten!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Jawohl Veikko, so siehts aus!
> Muss mal schauen obs den auch irgendwo bei uns gibt.



Sonst melde Dich bei mir, dann beschaffe ich Dir den.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Ich werd jetzt mal die SID auseinander nehmen, die wurde noch nie gewartet.
Dabei geb ich gleich noch nen Spacer dazu will mal die 80mm probieren, glaube das reicht mir.
Bin mal gespannt wie es läuft und ob sie danach wieder besser anspricht.

Komisch ist nur das bei der englischen Anleitung an die obere Dämpfereinheit nur Fett soll und in der deutschen steht 5 ml W15.

Ich fette die Einheit jetzt einfach mal frisch und gib die 5 ml trotzdem dazu...

Bis denn!


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sonst melde Dich bei mir, dann beschaffe ich Dir den.


Danke fürs Angebot Jens, schick Dir dafür ein paar Tannenzäpfle!
Sowie ich mich erinnern kann hats Dir ja geschmeckt.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, war lecker!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich hier weiterlese trink ich wohl auch bald wieder Alkohol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier weiterlese trink ich wohl auch bald wieder Alkohol!



Dann Schluck mal doch lieber weiter Deine weiblichen Hormone!


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

So Rennbericht is fast feddich. Kommt dann morgen. Muss noch Bilder einfügen usw...


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

Hier ist was los 

Ach ja,......


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Rennbericht is fast feddich. Kommt dann morgen. Muss noch Bilder einfügen usw...



Mach! Ich bin noch bis kurz nach Mitternacht wach!!!!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier ist was los
> 
> Ach ja,......



Ich steh schon seit ner Stunde vorm Haus und warte auf den Bus von der Caritas der uns immer fährt!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe neulich versucht "normal" zu sein. Das waren die langweiligsten 10 Minuten meines Lebens...!


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

> Mach! Ich bin noch bis kurz nach Mitternacht wach!!!!



Nee morgen nammitach Hab ja noch net mal alles Sachen ausgepackt. Ich tu mir jez die ruhe an


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier ist was los
> 
> Ach ja,......



Ich muss wech!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> habe meinen Post nochmal etwas ergänzt.


 
So bin wieder zurück, hier gehts ja schon wieder um flüssige Calorien, naja nochmal meinen Respekt für eure Leistung wo ichs jetzt erst richtig einordnen kann. An was denkt mann denn eigentlich die ganze Zeit beim Fahren auf so einer kleinen Runde? Kettenriss, klamme Finger, Glühwein, Gesäßcreme, hoffentlich fällt der vor mir jetzt nich hin, schöne Fotos, Mist wieder Umwerfer zugeschlammt, einen ordentlichen Trifft um die nächste Kurve oder ev. die persönlichen Bedürfnisse nach einer Überdosis Magnesium usw. Was ich sagen will, man muß schon ein bißchen Verrückt und ein Motivationskünstler sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Rennbericht is fast feddich. Kommt dann morgen. Muss noch Bilder einfügen usw...


 
Mein Lob von mir ist dir auch sicher, warte aber erst den Bericht ab eh ich wieder wie doof im Wald stehe und mich der Veikko auf seine Art durchs Gemüse (o. Kakao) zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück, hier gehts ja schon wieder um flüssige Calorien, naja nochmal meinen Respekt für eure Leistung wo ichs jetzt erst richtig einordnen kann. An was denkt mann denn eigentlich die ganze Zeit beim Fahren auf so einer kleinen Runde? Kettenriss, klamme Finger, Glühwein, Gesäßcreme, hoffentlich fällt der vor mir jetzt nich hin, schöne Fotos, Mist wieder Umwerfer zugeschlammt, einen ordentlichen Trifft um die nächste Kurve oder ev. die persönlichen Bedürfnisse nach einer Überdosis Magnesium usw. Was ich sagen will, man muß schon ein bißchen Verrückt und ein Motivationskünstler sein.



Ich guck mir immer die Räder der anderen an. Was da rumfährt ist teilweise echt abnormal teuer und nobel und in den meisten Fällen auch sehr schön. Die weniger schönen und trotzdem teuren sind auch dabei und da fragt man sich dann immer was da los war.

Ich habe auch sehr oft an die Zahl der aktuellen Runde gedacht. Wenn man immer denkt: "noch zwei Runden, noch zwei Runden, noch zwei Runden, noch eine Runde, noch zwei Runden,...." kann man gaaaaanz schnell durcheinander kommen und wird sehr unsicher ob man jetzt an der Wechselzone vorbeifahren sollte oder nicht.
Insgesamt sind wir ja auch 138 Runden gefahren. Zeit zum verzählen war also schon.
Manchmal denkt man auch an die Strecke und weil die so kurz und doch sehr abwechlungsreich war hat man schon recht viel zu tun.

Einige Runden bin ich auch mit Philipp gefahren. Wenn man sich unterhalten kann ist das auch sehr nett.

An Rad habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Gab einfach keine Gründe. Ich dachte zwar vorher, dass es vielleicht ein Fehler sein könnte die Gabel ohne Test vor dem Rennen zu verbauen aber die Entscheidung war super.


Gesäßcreme benutze ich nicht und das Magnesium habe ich ganz gut vertragen.
Die körperlichen Probleme kamen mehr von der durchgemachten Nacht zuvor.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2013)

@ doc: unter 78 will ich gar net. Ich war mal bei 76kg. Doof nur, wenn man keinen Druck mehr hat und einem auf der Abfahrt in nen intervalltraining einfach die lichter ausgehen,... Hässlich, wenn man alles mit bekommt, nix sieht und nix machen kann wenn man mit tempo 30 crasht... Daher absolutes limit 78kg!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

So, ich muß jetzt nach Jena meinen Jungen wegbringen, dank DB
Hab auch noch Bilder von der Strecke gefunden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10349157&postcount=205
Super Sache, hätte man auch mit einem Crosser fahren können?
Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück, hier gehts ja schon wieder um flüssige Calorien, naja nochmal meinen Respekt für eure Leistung wo ichs jetzt erst richtig einordnen kann. An was denkt mann denn eigentlich die ganze Zeit beim Fahren auf so einer kleinen Runde? Kettenriss, klamme Finger, Glühwein, Gesäßcreme, hoffentlich fällt der vor mir jetzt nich hin, schöne Fotos, Mist wieder Umwerfer zugeschlammt, einen ordentlichen Trifft um die nächste Kurve oder ev. die persönlichen Bedürfnisse nach einer Überdosis Magnesium usw. Was ich sagen will, man muß schon ein bißchen Verrückt und ein Motivationskünstler sein.



Philipp hat recht. Als ich alleine am Ring Gefahren bin konnte man mal Berghoch abschalten und über alles mögliche nachdenken. Da biste aber auch 2km am Stück nur hochgefahren. Gestern ging das net wegen den ganzen engen Kurven usw... Das kann schon echt schwierig sein, weil man in so einen Tran fährt...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot Jens, schick Dir dafür ein paar Tannenzäpfle!
> Sowie ich mich erinnern kann hats Dir ja geschmeckt.



Tannenzäpfle??? woher kommst du denn dennis???

War ne zeitlang an der grenze in schaffhausen am arbeiten.
da gabs auch immer tannenzäpfle...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ doc: unter 78 will ich gar net. Ich war mal bei 76kg. Doof nur, wenn man keinen Druck mehr hat und einem auf der Abfahrt in nen intervalltraining einfach die lichter ausgehen,... Hässlich, wenn man alles mit bekommt, nix sieht und nix machen kann wenn man mit tempo 30 crasht... Daher absolutes limit 78kg!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Lichter aus ist nix gut!

Ansonsten beginnt ja für unseren Hessen wieder das allwöchentliche Fernsehrätsel!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ doc: unter 78 will ich gar net. Ich war mal bei 76kg. Doof nur, wenn man keinen Druck mehr hat und einem auf der Abfahrt in nen intervalltraining einfach die lichter ausgehen,... Hässlich, wenn man alles mit bekommt, nix sieht und nix machen kann wenn man mit tempo 30 crasht... Daher absolutes limit 78kg!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Ich bin ja auch nur froh knapp unter die 78 zu kommen. Ich will ja auch ned u77.

ds wäre dann acuh bei mir dev zu wenig und ich hätte da keine reserven mehr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich guck mir immer die Räder der anderen an. Was da rumfährt ist teilweise echt abnormal teuer und nobel und in den meisten Fällen auch sehr schön. Die weniger schönen und trotzdem teuren sind auch dabei und da fragt man sich dann immer was da los war.
> 
> Ich habe auch sehr oft an die Zahl der aktuellen Runde gedacht. Wenn man immer denkt: "noch zwei Runden, noch zwei Runden, noch zwei Runden, noch eine Runde, noch zwei Runden,...." kann man gaaaaanz schnell durcheinander kommen und wird sehr unsicher ob man jetzt an der Wechselzone vorbeifahren sollte oder nicht.
> Insgesamt sind wir ja auch 138 Runden gefahren. Zeit zum verzählen war also schon.
> ...



Das Schöne ist, dass oftmals die Leute mit verhältnismäßig einfachen/unspektakulären Rädern besonders schnell sind.
Woher weißt du eigentlich unsere Rundenzahl?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch nur froh knapp unter die 78 zu kommen. Ich will ja auch ned u77.
> 
> ds wäre dann acuh bei mir dev zu wenig und ich hätte da keine reserven mehr.



das kenne ich, komme auch keinen Berg mehr hoch wenn ü78 bin

Gruß in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist, dass oftmals die Leute mit verhältnismäßig einfachen/unspektakulären Rädern besonders schnell sind.
> Woher weißt du eigentlich unsere Rundenzahl?



hat Bella gesagt aber 100%ig ist das auch nicht. könnte aber passen.

wir können ja nochmal eine genaue Angabe geben wenn die Ergebnisse online sind.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Tannenzäpfle??? woher kommst du denn dennis???
> 
> War ne zeitlang an der grenze in schaffhausen am arbeiten.
> da gabs auch immer tannenzäpfle...



Ja klar, Schaffhausen kenn ich auch hab einen Kumpel in Winterthur...

Ich wohn so 150 km weiter unten Richtung Strassbourg, in Offenburg.

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Februar 2013)

ah offenburg...cool

ned weit weg...darum die tannenzäpfle


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Genußmittel können schädlich sein


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Dein neues Passfoto?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

unverwechselbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade deine Fotoserien entdeckt, habt ihr die mit einer Gopro gemacht?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Nein, obwohl ich die hier auch rumliegen habe sind die mit einer Canon entstanden. Kannst Du auch ganz einfach erkennen. Im Fotoalbum stehen neben den angeklickten Fotos die jeweiligen Kennzeichnungen zu ihren Eigenschaften.


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Da brauch man jetzt auch immer ne teure Kamera weil sonst jeden sehen kann wenn man ne arme Suppe ist!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

so wies aussieht machste ernst 00.01(minimum)


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da brauch man jetzt auch immer ne teure Kamera weil sonst jeden sehen kann wenn man ne arme Suppe ist!


 
Da gibts bestimmt schon eine Verschleierungs-App


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da brauch man jetzt auch immer ne teure Kamera weil sonst jeden sehen kann wenn man ne arme Suppe ist!



Schön, dann bin ich wenigstens ne arme Suppe!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Habe eh keine Ahnung von Kameras. Habe die damals gekauft weil man die beim fotografieren schütteln kann und es trotzdem ein scharfes Bild wird.
Aber ansonsten völlig planlos was man einstellen muss und wann.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> so wies aussieht machste ernst 00.01(minimum)



Serienbilder für Schnee war da eingestellt. Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung davon!

Ich kann mich also bei Veikko komplett mit anstellen!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Ich kann aber noch Blitz an- und ausschalten! 
Dass mit dem Schnee ist mir dann letztens auch eingefallen - als ich zu Hause die Bilder hochgeladen hatte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Ihr jammert auf hohen Niveau, die arme Suppe steht mir zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn ich mich nicht vorher über Dich informiert hätte (womit du knipst) hätte ich das Thema ja auch nicht angeschnitten.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habe eh keine Ahnung von Kameras. Habe die damals gekauft weil man die beim fotografieren schütteln kann und es trotzdem ein scharfes Bild wird.
> Aber ansonsten völlig planlos was man einstellen muss und wann.



Das geht anders... 
Man schüttelt auf ein scharfes Bild!  

Gabel ist fertig, fühlt sich gut an! :thumbup:
War aber schon ne sauerei, da muss ich noch an meiner Technik feilen... 



GN8T


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2013)

Hm, dass stimmt auch wieder Dennis! 
Muss auch mal ne Gabel öffnen. Ist so ziemlich das einzige was ich noch nicht gemacht habe. Ist das arg kompliziert? 

Ansonsten Gute Nacht...


----------



## BENDERR (24. Februar 2013)

wo wir schon bei gabeln sind:

was muss ich denn machen wenn ich den lenker-lockout meiner sid rlt 2011 entfernen will und den lockout an der krone benutzen möchte?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das geht anders...
> Man schüttelt auf ein scharfes Bild!
> 
> Gabel ist fertig, fühlt sich gut an! :thumbup:
> ...


 
Kann er schreiben-- die Kinder sind schon im Bett

Zur Gabel- hast du das kpl. Innenleben getauscht und wo hast du das zeug her?


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

@Veikko:
Hab's auch zum ersten mal gemacht und mir schlimmer vorgestellt...
Die manuals ein wenig studiert, und es ist echt kein Hexenwerk.
Im Netz gibt's ja auch genug Stoff darüber, kannst du also ohne Bedenken selber machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wo wir schon bei gabeln sind:
> 
> was muss ich denn machen wenn ich den lenker-lockout meiner sid rlt 2011 entfernen will und den lockout an der krone benutzen möchte?


 Ich denke mal(?), du mußt die Feder in dem Stellrad entfernen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wo wir schon bei gabeln sind:
> 
> was muss ich denn machen wenn ich den lenker-lockout meiner sid rlt 2011 entfernen will und den lockout an der krone benutzen möchte?



Du musst das Motion Control ausbauen und die Feder aushängen.

Ist kein Ding, auch hier im Forum beschrieben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hab's auch zum ersten mal gemacht und mir schlimmer vorgestellt...
> Die manuals ein wenig studiert, und es ist echt kein Hexenwerk.
> Im Netz gibt's ja auch genug Stoff darüber, kannst du also ohne Bedenken selber machen.


Du meinst also ich brauche mir nur ein scharfes Bild im Netz suchen und dann gehts locker von der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (24. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kann er schreiben-- die Kinder sind schon im Bett
> 
> Zur Gabel- hast du das kpl. Innenleben getauscht und wo hast du das zeug her?



Ja, hab komplett alles erneuert.
Das Zeug kann man zb. bei Gabelprofi bestellen.

Jetzt muss ich aber...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ja, hab komplett alles erneuert.
> Das Zeug kann man zb. bei Gabelprofi bestellen.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich aber...


 
Danke Dennis, super Tipp


----------



## sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2013)

Und dann heisst es schon wieder Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Und dann heisst es schon wieder Moin!




Moin! 




sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Du musst das Motion Control ausbauen und die Feder aushängen.



*J*enau! Geht relativ einfach....




Boah, hier liegt ein Schnee....


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2013)

Moin Männer!

Hier taut es seit gestern Nachmittag. Auch net schön!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Wettervorhersage für Heute: 1-2 Grad Plus und Alles grau in grau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2013)

@sellyoursoul: sid zerlegen ist kinder kacke. das waere auch fuer mich der grund eien zu fahren, wenn ich net was besseres haette.
bei meiner alten (die neue ist ja genau dasselbe nur fetter), habe ich zum teil noch auf die schnelle am sa mittag vor dem rennen die gabel zerlegt und neu gefettet. hat echt was fuer sich, wenn man den service in 15minuten selber zuhause machen kann. die gabel faehrt sich dann auch weeeesentlich besser 
aber jetzt bei der lefty ist das ja eh durch 

ach ja... morsche!


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2013)

Moin.

Hier mal noch mein einziges Bild vom Rennen:


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2013)

morgen ihr arbeitstiere...


----------



## mikefize (25. Februar 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @sellyoursoul: sid zerlegen ist kinder kacke. das waere auch fuer mich der grund eien zu fahren, wenn ich net was besseres haette.
> bei meiner alten (die neue ist ja genau dasselbe nur fetter), habe ich zum teil noch auf die schnelle am sa mittag vor dem rennen die gabel zerlegt und neu gefettet. hat echt was fuer sich, wenn man den service in 15minuten selber zuhause machen kann. die gabel faehrt sich dann auch weeeesentlich besser
> aber jetzt bei der lefty ist das ja eh durch
> 
> ach ja... morsche!



Geb Dir da Recht nopain, hab's halt das erste mal gemacht und wusste nicht was mich da erwartet.
Danach wirklich spürbar besser. 
Und ist wahrscheinlich wie bei allem, die Übung macht den Meister.

Gruß


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen , aus dem vermatschten Naumburg


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Geb Dir da Recht nopain, hab's halt das erste mal gemacht und wusste nicht was mich da erwartet.
> Danach wirklich spürbar besser.
> Und ist wahrscheinlich wie bei allem, die Übung macht den Meister.
> 
> Gruß



Gabelservice ist jetzt aber nicht sooo die Schwierigkeit. Natürlich ist man erstmal sehr vorsichtig und bedacht, aber schwierig ist es nicht.

Bisher waren bei mir DT, Magura und RS. Alle problemlos zu servicen.

Hier schneits ohne Ende


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, dass stimmt auch wieder Dennis!
> Muss auch mal ne Gabel öffnen. Ist so ziemlich das einzige was ich noch nicht gemacht habe. Ist das arg kompliziert?
> 
> Ansonsten Gute Nacht...


 
Hallo Veikko, wir könnten uns ja mal zu nem Gabel-Work- Shop verabreden? Ich habe noch eine uralt-SID und ne REBA zum üben


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Hier mal noch mein einziges Bild vom Rennen:


 
Sieht noch richtig entspannt und kuschlig aus .Bei den vielen Sachen hättet ihr bestimmt auch 14 Tage bleiben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2013)

haaa bei mde bild freu mich schon auf finale... jetzt uebrigens nur im 4er, weil die helden den termin solo/team rennen getauscht haben udn am neuen solo termin kann ich net...
das wird geil! auf der geilsten strecke ever, direkt ueber dem mittelmeer schoen gepflegt vollgas ballern!!!


----------



## xmaxle (25. Februar 2013)

Bumsfallera Maxle ist wieder da.
Guten Morgen allerseits,
Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum mir dieser Thread so suspekt auf dem Handy war. Kaum ist man mal ein paar Stunden offline, schon kann man 5 Seiten nachackern. 

@ lupus_bhg
Wenn du jetzt noch die Fatty Babyblau lackierst fang ich echt das sabbern an ! Hat mein Farbschema fast getroffen. Eine super Offenbarung !



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber jetzt bei der lefty ist das ja eh durch


Des is koan Hexenwerk. Du brauchst halt n bissle Werkzeug. Die Anleitungen kann ich dir alle geben. Solange du nicht umbedingt an die Kartusche willst, kann man auch durch nachfetten des Luftkolbens und der Dichtungen einiges rauskitzeln. 





@ Rest...
Franken wird gerade eingeschneit. Ich bin dann mal in meiner geistigen Umnachtung trotzdem raus. Hier meine Erkenntnisse des Tages:
1. Der Körper kann ein Haufen Adrenalin ausschütten, wenn man in Gefahr läuft alle 2m auf die Fresse zu fliegen.
2. Ab einer Schneehöhe von 15cm und Steigung von 5% stellt der RacingRalph die Arbeit ein 
3. Schneewehen sind *******. Vor allem wenn die mal 1m hoch sind und auf einmal das 29er VR verschwindet.

 Wer trotzdem heute schon draußen war, Hand heben und schnippsen. Ich will keinen Nazigruß sehen ! Der Rest fasst sich an die Weicheier-Drüse und zieht ein Röckchen an.

Herzlichst;
Maxle 
...der jetzt 5 Leberkäsebrötchen verdrückt.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Fressack


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2013)

ja... lefty service koennte ich auch mal machen... aber 88+ war immer sau schnell und ich hab jetzt ne NOOOOCH bessere quelle  cDale entwicklung in freiburg... und rat mal wer nen entwickler da kennt


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

Gruß xmaxle, hatte heute auch Schweißperlen auf der Stirn, nachdem ich ein paar ungewollte Drifts im Schneematsch mit Eisrillen hingelegt habe. Dagegen ist der Schnee auf deinem Foto die feinste Sahne


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2013)

So mal das Garmin ausgewertet...Reine fahrzeit: 11:41min, dat gibt ordentlich Punkte


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß wie es hier vor der Haustür aussieht. Im Wald geht dann am ersten Hügel gar nichts mehr. 
Da kann ich gleich Laufschuhe anziehen und das Rad schultern


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2013)

bei mir genauso... das einzige was geht: strasse hoch und im schnee runter...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2013)

moin,

Wetter egal, liege immer noch flach....und 78kg Körpergewicht klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So mal das Garmin ausgewertet...Reine fahrzeit: 11:41min, dat gibt ordentlich Punkte


Wieder Top 100 (88)


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bei mir genauso... das einzige was geht: strasse hoch und im schnee runter...



Das Auto fahren könnte dafür aber Spaß machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Wetter egal, liege immer noch flach....und 78kg Körpergewicht klingt gut


Trinke mal ein heißes Bier und dann ab ins Bett und ordentlich Schwittzen, kann allerdings sein , das du das nicht überlebst


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gabelservice ist jetzt aber nicht sooo die Schwierigkeit. Natürlich ist man erstmal sehr vorsichtig und bedacht, aber schwierig ist es nicht.
> 
> Bisher waren bei mir DT, Magura und RS. Alle problemlos zu servicen.
> 
> Hier schneits ohne Ende


 

läuft bei dir die DT auch bischen zäh in der kälte???


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> läuft bei dir die DT auch bischen zäh in der kälte???



Bin die nicht viel in der Kälte gefahren, aber ich hatte auch mal anderes Öl reingemacht. Immer noch um Welten besser als die Magura, gerade bei Kälte.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Trinke mal ein heißes Bier und dann ab ins Bett und ordentlich Schwittzen, kann allerdings sein , das du das nicht überlebst


 
na, das mache ich doch schon und dann noch ne Cocktail aus Tbl dann klappt es bestimmt...aber noch keine Besserung in sicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2013)

So Rennbericht is fertig. Jez muss nur noch unser Admin das Limit für die Grafiken hochsetzen und ihr habt was zu lesen

Achja hier mal die Garminauswertung:


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2013)

du hast aber oft angehalten.


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2013)

Ja Pinkeln, Flaschenwechseln, Lichtanbaun und 2 mal Was essen. Waren aber insgesamt nur 18min...

EDIT: Bericht is online:
http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?64-Deutsch-12h-Indoor-Meisterschaft-Rotenburg-an-der-Fulda


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja Pinkeln, Flaschenwechseln, Lichtanbaun und 2 mal Was essen. Waren aber insgesamt nur 18min...
> 
> EDIT: Bericht is online:
> http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?64-Deutsch-12h-Indoor-Meisterschaft-Rotenburg-an-der-Fulda


 
 Du kannst nicht nur ausdauernd Fahren sondern auch noch ausführlich Schreiben
nimm doch da nächste mal gleich ein Diktiergerät mit auf die Strecke und übergib das dann deiner Sekretärin


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Erwähnungen.
Schöner ausführlicher Bericht und auch mal ein paar Fotos vom Rennen.


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2013)

Danke für den schönen Bericht Philipp! 
Wir werden dich jetzt regelmäßig für Rennen anmelden damit wir immer was zu lesen haben!


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2013)

Danke Leute


----------



## mikefize (25. Februar 2013)

Interessanter Bericht, danke dafÃ¼r 

Wenn gerade jemand ne gÃ¼nstige leichte SattelstÃ¼tze sucht:

Force Flow 27.2 in rot oder schwarz fÃ¼r 50â¬ auf Ebay


----------



## BENDERR (25. Februar 2013)

> Mir ging es jetzt immer besser und der Puls ging bei gleicher Leistung etwas runter, was aber bei solch langen Rennen normal ist.



eigntl geht der puls mit der zeit bei gleichbleibender leistung hoch.
die leistung hingegen nimmt bei gleichbleibendem puls ab. 

aber schöner bericht, du kannst echt gut schreiben 
wie viele rennen fährst du dieses jahr?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @ lupus_bhg
> Wenn du jetzt noch die Fatty Babyblau lackierst fang ich echt das sabbern an ! Hat mein Farbschema fast getroffen. Eine super Offenbarung !



Umlackieren is nich. Die kommt wieder ins F700, wenn die zum Rahmen gehörige Fatty wieder fit ist. Ich würde eher den blauen Rahmen mit der orangen Fatty kombinieren - das sieht gut aus!
Aber schön, wenn's gefällt.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Sachen hättet ihr bestimmt auch 14 Tage bleiben können



Die haben (bei mir) kaum für den einen Tag gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2013)

Danke
Bei mir hat sich aber es bis jetzt immer so eingependelt, dass der Puls in der zweiten Rennhälfte immer ca10 Schläge tiefer ist

War bis jez bei allen langdistanzsachen so .... Lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich auf Aufregung usw zurückführen und mir war zu anfang etwas warm...klar is das jez net allgemeingültig

Fähre pro jahr so ca 10-11 rennen.  So 6-7 Marathons, ein 24 rennen noch um so1-2 CC Rennen, aber die nur so zum Spaß weil wegen direkt vor derHaustür, mir liegen die ganz kurzen Sachen net so...


----------



## BENDERR (25. Februar 2013)

ja, unter "extrembedingungen" kann das natürlich etwas anders sein.. aber im training solltest du das gut beobachten können.
wenn du bei ~ 95% von deiner Anaeroben Schwelle fährst geht der Puls normalerweise so nach 30-50min (je nach trainingsstand natürlich) nach oben bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Interessanter Bericht, danke dafür
> 
> Wenn gerade jemand ne günstige leichte Sattelstütze sucht:
> 
> Force Flow 27.2 in rot oder schwarz für 50 auf Ebay



Fahre die jetzt schon seit etwa zwei Monaten und die ist echt sorglos bis jetzt. Meine wiegt 140 g und kostet bei Nano dauerhaft auch nur 53 .


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke
> Bei mir hat sich aber es bis jetzt immer so eingependelt, dass der Puls in der zweiten Rennhälfte immer ca10 Schläge tiefer ist
> 
> War bis jez bei allen langdistanzsachen so .... Lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich auf Aufregung usw zurückführen und mir war zu anfang etwas warm...klar is das jez net allgemeingültig
> ...



Hi Phillip,

das mit dem Puls ging mir bei den bisherigen Teilnahmen an 24-Std-Rennen genauso, speziell in der Nacht habe ich den Puls kaum noch in Höhen über 140 bekommen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2013)

Jup is einfach so...

Selbst in den 4er Teams war das auffällig. Gerade da fährt man ja auch in nem höheren Bereich...Irgendwann geht da der Puls einfach net mehr hoch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2013)

Also meine Erfahrung aus 24h rennen ist, das das sehr wohl geht. Permanent Kohlenhydrate rein und Koffein.
Aber da muss man dann auch aufpassen. Ich bin schon soweit gefahren, das ich dann im Ziel kollabiert bin, als der puls und damit der Blutdruck runter ist...
Vllt habe ich auch nur nen Schatten,... Aber dafür gab es 2007 den 24h 8er WM Titel in Ruhpolding 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Deutscher Vizemeister 2012 reicht mir!


----------



## sellyoursoul (25. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja Pinkeln, Flaschenwechseln, Lichtanbaun und 2 mal Was essen. Waren aber insgesamt nur 18min...
> 
> EDIT: Bericht is online:
> http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?64-Deutsch-12h-Indoor-Meisterschaft-Rotenburg-an-der-Fulda



Danke dafür!!
Wirklich toller Bericht+Leistung!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## unocz (25. Februar 2013)

nabend jungs !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Moin Matze!

Wie macht sich Dein Garmin?


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Moin Männer!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

morsche


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2013)

moin zusammen................ @_Jens_/mod um ehrlich zu sein ich hatte weder zeit noch lust bei der kälte irgendwas zu testen 
den live tracker hab ich probiert, ich bin  einkaufen  mitm auto und meine frau hat mich am laptop verfolgt


----------



## Markus3110 (26. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Mal ne Frage... Ich möchte eine 10-Fach XT Kasette 11-36 gegen eine 11-32 tauschen. Zustand wie neu, geht das auch hier? Für den Bikemarkt wollte ich mich nicht extra anmelden.....

Danke und Gruß


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2013)

denke da bist hier eher falsch aber vielleicht meldet sich ja einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

wat??? wer bist DU denn???


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wat??? wer bist DU denn???





das ist mir auch als erstes auf der zunge gelegen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen................ @_Jens_/mod um ehrlich zu sein ich hatte weder zeit noch lust bei der kälte irgendwas zu testen
> den live tracker hab ich probiert, ich bin  einkaufen  mitm auto und meine frau hat mich am laptop verfolgt



Moin!


Das hat Deine Frau doch nur zur Überwachung gemacht?


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

wollte ich auch gerade fragen...ohne sich bei ns vorzustellen gibts hier nichts

Ein sehr mutiger junge hier...

ach ja moiiiiiin


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Markus3110 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Mal ne Frage... Ich möchte eine 10-Fach XT Kasette 11-36 gegen eine 11-32 tauschen. Zustand wie neu, geht das auch hier? Für den Bikemarkt wollte ich mich nicht extra anmelden.....
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Moin Markus,

Leider bist Du für den Vorgang hier falsch. Ansonsten fehlt hier dann eine kleine Vorstellung Deiner Person.

Ist eine Gepflogenheit in diesem Thread.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Das hat Deine Frau doch nur zur Überwachung gemacht?


----------



## xmaxle (26. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgähn !


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Markus3110 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Mal ne Frage... Ich möchte eine 10-Fach XT Kasette 11-36 gegen eine 11-32 tauschen. Zustand wie neu, geht das auch hier? Für den Bikemarkt wollte ich mich nicht extra anmelden.....
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Vielleicht eher hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=97

bzw. gibts auch nen Tauschen Fred, den ich aber eben nicht finde.


----------



## Markus3110 (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Markus,
> 
> Leider bist Du für den Vorgang hier falsch. Ansonsten fehlt hier dann eine kleine Vorstellung Deiner Person.
> 
> ...



Das hat ja KTWR Niveau  scheint also lustig bei euch zu sein!

Komme aus dem Fußball Zentrum Deutschlands nämlich Dortmund 

Ansonsten in der Mitte des Lebens, fahr Hobbymäßig Bike (momentan ein cannondale Taurin, davor RM Altitude, Votec Tox, Rotwild RFR, Giant.... Alles quer durch die Bank. Vielleicht kommt nächstes Jahr mal ein Scott Scale oder Spark im Leichtbau Trimm.
Mein Taurin hat momentan 10KG auf den Rippen und muss noch abgespeckt werden. Sprich Dura ACE Schaltung, Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze, Fox Gabel weg und Lefty rein, Mavoc Crossrock raus und Crest rein (vielleicht in 650b falls es passt und Sinn macht) wobei....was macht schon Sinn .... ???


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

so langsam kommen wir der sache naeher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

fehlt nur noch das Foto der Freundin oder Frau....



...Vielleicht hält sich ja mal einer dran.

Moin allerseits.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

an mir liegts ned...meine freundin wird genug gepostet...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Aber nicht in dem Outfit wie gewollt!


@ Markus

Geht doch. Wobei KTWR als Vergleich ein wenig....ähem nicht so ganz zutrifft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

wir sidn kranker


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Ich mancher Hinsicht schon!

Gib's zu Sascha, Du hast doch bei der Erwähnung Lefty in Markus Post schon wieder angefangen zu sabbern.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

Gib's zu Sascha, Du hast doch bei der Erwähnung Lefty in Markus Post schon wieder angefangen zu sabbern.[/quote]


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

ich sabber erst, wenn mir einer ne lefty fuer mein 105mm steuerrohr im zaboo zeigt... 

und onkel... lerne mal zitieren


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Dafür kannst Du keine Smileys!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

nur weil er kein schmalspuhr gif smilie draus macht? das ist acii art!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dafür kannst Du keine Smileys!


 

so ists besser sascha????


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

geht doch ...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Moin ihr Pappnasen!

@ Markus: Wo fährst du denn so?
Bittermark und Ruhrsteilhänge? Weißt du ob der Trail runter am Denkmal je wieder fahrbar sein wird oder muss man sich der dauerhaften Gefahr von 20 Tonnen Felsbrocken aussetzen?


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

Morgen

@ Markus das hört sich ja top an bitte mach dann mal Bilder vom Umbau


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Dafür dass es sich um ein Indoor-Rennen handelte, wurde das Rad doch etwas dreckig. Hier jetzt mal ein Bild mit der "neuen" Durin. Ich finde ganz gut dass die Socke orange ist. Das gefällt mir.


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Rad noch genau angucken, aber irgendwie war ich Nachher zu feritg


Sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Danke, hattest doch vier Runden Zeit zum gucken.

Der Spacer sitzt jetzt unter dem Vorbau. Das ist bequemer. Die Gabel ist ja schon drei cm kürzer als die Phaon. Das macht sich bemerkbar. Deshalb ist auch der Sattel nicht ganz gerade aber der war so sehr bequem.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Markus,
> 
> Leider bist Du für den Vorgang hier falsch. Ansonsten fehlt hier dann eine kleine Vorstellung Deiner Person.
> 
> ...


 
Ja so isses,Marcus, da mußte ich auch durch
Guten Morgen alle zusammen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn !


 
Das ist aber ein bisschen übertrieben, zo zeitig wie ihr gestern alle weg wart


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

> Danke, hattest doch vier Runden Zeit zum gucken



Ich guck mir son Rad aber lieber genau an und net beim Zickzack durch ne Tiefgarage


----------



## Markus3110 (26. Februar 2013)

Alles gut......  

Ich gucke mal ob ich heute Abend ein Istzustand hier eingestellt bekomme. 

@ Crimson

In letzter Zeit fahre ich eher in Richtung Münsterland. Ich wohne nicht direkt in Dortmund, sondern "Grenznah" in Richtung Münsterland. Das biken ist auch ein wenig zu kurz gekommen in der letzten Zeit. Sehr viel Arbeit, Kind, Frau, Hund und noch dabei ein Haus zu bauen.....sprich Zeit und Geldarmut momentan  Ich denke ich werde das "Umbauprojekt" auch deswegen nur Stück für Stück machen können. Bevor der Hausbau entschieden wurde, wäre das kein Problem gewesen, aber momentan ist jeder Tag ein Geschenk, an dem mal keine Rechnung in den Briefkasten flattert.
Ich denke ich werde Stück für Stück tauschen, zumindest wie es geht. 

Momentan frage ich mich, ob eine Umrüstung auf 27,5 überhaubt Sinn macht....???? Mit einer Lefty würde das ja schon mal gehen und hinten sollte auch ein 27,5 Hinterrad zu verbauen sein. Die Reifenwahl ist ja noch ziemlich eingeschränkt, es wird schwerer und ich müsste direkt alles neu kaufen. Was ich auf jedenfall mal haben möchte, ist eine Lefty. Hab ich noch nie bessesen und möchte damit gerne mal fahren. Dann noch die Carbon Variante....hach...was ist das schön (wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre...)

Markus


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Dafür dass es sich um ein Indoor-Rennen handelte, wurde das Rad doch etwas dreckig. Hier jetzt mal ein Bild mit der "neuen" Durin. Ich finde ganz gut dass die Socke orange ist. Das gefällt mir.


 So ein riesen roten Schnellspannhebel hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich finde hinten müßte jetzt auch noch was orangenes rann, vieleicht ne schöne Satteltasche Aber schönes 26"er


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

> vieleicht ne schöne Satteltasche



SatteltascheBöse ganz böse


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Der Schnellspannhebel ist der Griff vom Handfeger.
Habe gestern mal noch die orangen Schrauben vom Rennrad geklaut. jetzt sind schon mal die Flaschenhalterschrauben orange. Die leuchten auch ganz gut. Bin mit dem Farbkonzept zur Zeit immer munter am hin und her tauschen vom Rennrad zum MTB und umgedreht.

Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 10,72 kg. Das Meiste Potential liegt bei dem LRS und den Pedalen. Da könnten für 380 Euro etwa 720 Gramm eingespart werden.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Die Reifenschrift ist doch Hinten orange  
Nur passt der siffige Reifen Hinten nicht zu dem Vorne?!

Ist der Kollege etwa nur auf dem HR gefahren?


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Reifenschrift ist doch Hinten orange
> Nur passt der siffige Reifen Hinten nicht zu dem Vorne?!
> 
> Ist der Kollege etwa nur auf dem HR gefahren?



Das Orange passt aber leider nicht richtig. Ich bin 6 Stunden Wheelie gefahren. Kannst du das etwa nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Nur ab und zu, wenn z.B. die vordere Bremse schleift oder die Gabel schlecht anspricht 

Hat irgendwer 2x 160mm Bremssscheiben für nen schmalen Taler übrig? Hab hier auf einmal wieder ein ganzes Rad stehen. Fehlen nur Bremsscheiben


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> SatteltascheBöse ganz böse


 
Nun klär mich mal auf, aber sachte, fahrt ihr immer ohne Tasche?
Ich bin so der Allesmittnehmtyp, z.B. Kettennietstifte, Minitool 50Teile?, 4Kettenglieder, Kabelbinder, Schaltzug, Selbstklebeflicken,Schlauch Kartuschenpumpe mit Ersatzkartusche, Schaltauge, Abschlepp-Strick 4m, Kreditkarte(alt) für Reifenreparatur, Ersatz-Cleat mit Schrauben für Schuhe, Klebeband und ein Röllchen mit 20 EUR .
 Das meiste habe ich auch schon gebraucht, aber oft nicht für mich,
das härteste waren mal 30km mit nen Kumpel an der Leine weil er kein Schaltauge mithatte


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

Hab noch zwei 160er KCNCs, die haben bei mir aber eher bescheiden gebremstKannste aber ganz billig haben


Also von wegen Satteltasche:

Hab ich nie. Geht doch alles in die Rückentaschasche und die Werkzeugflaschen, die klappert dann auch net so-.-

Sonst wenns länger dauert hab ich nen Rucksack dabei.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei 160er KCNCs, die haben bei mir aber eher bescheiden gebremstKannste aber ganz billig haben
> 
> 
> Also von wegen Satteltasche:
> ...




Wäre eine Überlegung. Dann könnten die KCNC ans Bergamont und die Windcutter ans Restebike.

@ Satteltasche: Ich hab eigentlich immer eine dabei (außer bei XC Rennen oder wenn Tubular unterwegs). Da drin sind: Schlauch, Reifenheber, Kettennieter und ein Paar Eurostücke, sowie Selbstklebeflicken.
Am Rücken sind Pumpe und Handy. 
Hab doch keine Lust den halben Hausstand mit zu nehmen. In Dortmund ist dagegen noch Perso und Fahrkarte dabei.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei 160er KCNCs, die haben bei mir aber eher bescheiden gebremstKannste aber ganz billig haben
> 
> 
> Also von wegen Satteltasche:
> ...


 
Na gut, an meinem Epic passt nur eine Flasche und die Satteltasche ist so voll (700 Gramm), da klappert nichts
Aber wenn ich mit Rucksack fahre ist meine Werkstatt leer


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

satteltasche? an der rennfeile??? ich hoff ich hab mich verhoert! 

mein base loadout (rennen oder tour egal... nur im xc hab ich gar nix bei).
- unter dem sattel ein in einen gefrierbeutel eingepackten schlauch mit klebeband fest gemacht.
- am flaschenhalter (am epic an der steutze, weil das unterrohr zu fett ist) eine co2 kartusche
- im trikkot ein minitool. in der lache der tasche ist ein kettenschloss eingeklebt.

mehr braucht man net. satteltasche ist im rennen sche*** egal was du brauchst, es muss alles raus... nerfig!







nur am rennrad und am crosser hab ich ne dedizierte schlauchtasche,... aber die ist auch net groesser als schlauch mit klebeband dran geklebt und mit den beiden fahre ich ja au keine rennen... sonst kaeme die da au ab...


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

> äre eine Überlegung. Dann könnten die KCNC ans Bergamont und die Windcutter ans Restebike.



Kannste dir ja überlegen...Schreib mir einfach ne PN


Satteltasche mag ich net. Das klappert immer so und beim treten komme ich da immer dran....Doof aussehn tuts auch

So jez bin ich aber im Studio...bis denne Leute


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Habe auch eigentlich alles im Trinkruckack oder im normalen Rucksack. Meine Ausstattung ist unterwegs aber auch nicht so reichhaltig. Habe seit 1500 km auch keinen Schlauch mehr gebraucht. Es mussten unterwegs lediglich mal zwei drei Schrauben nachgezogen werden und dafür gibts ja ein Multitool.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Ein Schaltauge habt ihr auch nicht mit? Fahrt ihr nur im planierten Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Diese Minisatteltasche fällt doch kaum auf?! Wackeln tut da nichts und berühren tu ich die auch net!
Nur etwas größer als ein Schlauch


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

ich hab noch nie eins abgerissen... aber ich fahre auch nur medium cage... long cage ist ja selbstmord... und zur not: sinbglespeed 

aber wenn du ewas brauchst muss alles raus... zu viel zeit im rennen...


und planniert: nimm dir mal 1-2 minuten zeit und gugg, was planiert ist: youtube kanal


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab bis jetzt 2 Mediumcages geschrottet (XT & X.O) und dabei waren SW und Schaltauge futsch. Dann kann man sowieso einen Anruf zuhause tätigen oder den Kettennieter ansetzen.

Im Rennen hatte ich noch keine Pannen, aber auch da käme einfach der Schlauch mit Reifenheber raus. Da nicht viel mehr drin ist, kann auch nicht viel rausfallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

im rennen kann alles passieren... aber ich kann net mit dem ersatzrad auf dem ruecken an start gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, im Rennen habe ich nen Schlauch und die Kartuschenpumpe mit, mehr Zeit is da nicht
Ich hab das mehr aufs Training bezogen


----------



## xmaxle (26. Februar 2013)

@ Crimson
http://compare.ebay.de/like/330721935835?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar 
Ohne da jetzt groß Werbung machen zu wollen, sind die günstigsten, aus Stahl, relativ leicht zw. 99 und 90g und bremsen auch gescheit. 
Fahr ich an beiden Bikes R1/Mt8, ist ein echter Anker.
Kcnc/Ashima/NewUltimate bin ich persönlich ehr skeptisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Schade immernoch, dass beim XC Rennen keine Ersatzbikes erlaubt sind 
Wobei - dann würden wir wahrscheinlich mit doppelt so vielen Autos zum Rennen fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

"Training should be like a bloodless battle so that battle is just like bloody training."


----------



## xmaxle (26. Februar 2013)

Fürs Rennen hab ich absofort auch die Ersatzlefty dabei... falls mir meine "überarbeitetes Innenleben" um die Ohren fliegt. Dürfte Gewichtstechnisch dann auf einem Level mit den Gabeln von Fox liegen


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @ Crimson
> http://compare.ebay.de/like/330721935835?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> Ohne da jetzt groß Werbung machen zu wollen, sind die günstigsten, aus Stahl, relativ leicht zw. 99 und 90g und bremsen auch gescheit.
> Fahr ich an beiden Bikes R1/Mt8, ist ein echter Anker.
> Kcnc/Ashima/NewUltimate bin ich persönlich ehr skeptisch.



Ich suche schon was richtig günstiges. Bei dem Preis könnte ich auch noch ein paar Avid HS1 bestellen. Da bin ich dann sicher, dass es auch bremst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Fürs Rennen hab ich absofort auch die Ersatzlefty dabei... falls mir meine "überarbeitetes Innenleben" um die Ohren fliegt. Dürfte Gewichtstechnisch dann auf einem Level mit den Gabeln von Fox liegen



eher noch drunter 

scheiben: ashima aro oder okinal avid


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schade immernoch, dass beim XC Rennen keine Ersatzbikes erlaubt sind
> Wobei - dann würden wir wahrscheinlich mit doppelt so vielen Autos zum Rennen fahren


So viel Zeit zum Trainieren hättest du garnicht, wenn du noch Crosslauf auf dem Plan hättest (2Km Sprint Querfeldein) und das mit Radschuhen.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

also ich hab immer noch ein ersatzbike dabei...falls beim einfahren was putt geht

ne ne auf marathons hab ich meine rel kleine satteltasche dabei.
Dort nen schlauch,reifenheber,2 kartuschen, minitool drin.

Im trikot nochmals nen schlauch.
nachdem ich an eienm rennen 21/2 mal ne panne hatte hab ich zwei schläuche dabei.

Ab diesem jahr fahr ich ev wieder tubless...mal schaun.

Aber bei uns gibts ja auch keine waldautobahn-marathons...gell sascha


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Fürs Rennen hab ich absofort auch die Ersatzlefty dabei... falls mir meine "überarbeitetes Innenleben" um die Ohren fliegt. Dürfte Gewichtstechnisch dann auf einem Level mit den Gabeln von Fox liegen


Ach so ist das, da fahre ich ja seit Jahren eine reserveoptimierte Lefty (Kurzbezeichnung SID), da muß erstmal einer drauf kommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

naja... sooo hardcore war der sbm au net. da ist neustadt und bad wildbad haerter... aber spannender als kiza und fuwa


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und planniert: nimm dir mal 1-2 minuten zeit und gugg, was planiert ist: youtube kanal


 
Soooo liebe ich es, geile Strecken und super Wetter und keine Spaßbremse vor den Nase (ne lahme "Schnecke" lass ich mir gefallen)
(Beim Damenpfad isses auch wie zu einer Völkerwanderung)

Was mir auffällt, der Kammeraman fährt mit viel Oberkörpereinsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Habe die Ergebnisse vom Rennen gefunden.

wens interessiert:

http://my4.raceresult.com/details/r...=2&name=Ergebnislisten|TEAM EVENT&format=view


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

Scheisendreck waren die Einzelstarter nah zusammenZwischen Platz 10 und Platz 4 jeweils nur max. 3 Runden abstand und bei den 2ern ja genau so krass...


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

ist schon ärgerlich wenn man sieht wie gering die Abstände sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Scheisendreck waren die Einzelstarter nah zusammenZwischen Platz 10 und Platz 4 jeweils nur max. 3 Runden abstand und bei den 2ern ja genau so krass...


Wenn du das nächste mal auf rollende Küche setzt und alles rausschwitzt (statt Pinkeln) biste unter den ersten Drei


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ist schon ärgerlich wenn man sieht wie gering die Abstände sind.


Christian hat noch Reserven, du mußt ihn mehr quälen


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

wer im ziel noch laufen kann hat alles falsch gemacht (auser er ist erster)


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

> Wenn du das nächste mal auf rollende Küche setzt und alles rausschwitzt (statt Pinkeln) biste unter den ersten Drei



Ja das Pinkeln is echt eine meiner Schwachstellen...
Evtl bekomm ich ja aus alten Bundeswehrbeständen nen Feldküchenanhänger, damit wärs dann geregelt


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer im ziel noch laufen kann hat alles falsch gemacht (auser er ist erster)


 
das kann man aber auch diplomatischer ausdrücken


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja das Pinkeln is echt eine meiner Schwachstellen...
> Evtl bekomm ich ja aus alten Bundeswehrbeständen nen Feldküchenanhänger, damit wärs dann geregelt


Ich sag es doch, immer mit vollen Satteltaschen Trainieren und du fliegst im Rennen über die Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

Nee....Satteltaschen sind Sinnlos und sehen schlimm aus. Da würde ich mich nur die ganze Zeit im Training drüber aufregen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee....Satteltaschen sind Sinnlos und sehen schlimm aus. Da würde ich mich nur die ganze Zeit im Training drüber aufregen...


Aber genau das ist doch Training---du lernst dich zu beherrschen und kannst dich auf die wesenlichen Dinge konzentrieren


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Es geht mich ja vlt. nichts an und ich habe die ganze Zeit auch nur mitgelesen aaaber Jens III. - solltest du nicht arbeiten anstatt hier nur zu quatschen?! 

P.S. Satteltaschen sind für Mädchen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Es geht mich ja vlt. nichts an und ich habe die ganze Zeit auch nur mitgelesen aaaber Jens III. - solltest du nicht arbeiten anstatt hier nur zu quatschen?!
> 
> P.S. Satteltaschen sind für Mädchen!


1.Z.T. leider nicht so viel los.
2. Ich übe schnelleres Tippen
3. Wer hat hier die langen Haare?
4. zum Quatschen gehören immer mind. Zwei 
5. Mitleser müssen aber auch Zeit satt haben


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

Im Buch "Laktatexpress" steht eine sehr gute Argumentation zum Thema Satteltasche drin.

Im wesentlichen stand da etwas von überkompensation


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 1.Z.T. leider nicht so viel los.
> 2. Ich übe schnelleres Tippen
> 3. *Wer hat hier die langen Haare?*



Gut, dann bekommt maddda doch die Satteltasche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Buch "Laktatexpress" steht eine sehr gute Argumentation zum Thema Satteltasche drin.
> 
> Im wesentlichen stand da etwas von überkompensation


 
Kopiere doch mal den Abschnitt damit ich was dazulerne
Sieht nach lustigen Geschichten aus, muß ich mir mal Schenken lassen


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Weil es der Dennis nochmal sehen wollte, wenn es komplett ist und bevor es weg geht. Und kein blöden Kommentare zwecks Würfel und so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Sowas gibt man doch nicht weg , das wird in der Familie weitervererbt


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sowas gibt man doch nicht weg , das wird in der Familie weitervererbt



Kannst mich ja adoptieren, bin ja mittlerweile waise. Dann verkauf ich es dir zu nem guten Preis innerhalb der Familie.

P.S. Oder hast du ne Tochter?


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

> Kopiere doch mal den Abschnitt damit ich was dazulerne
> Sieht nach lustigen Geschichten aus, muß ich mir mal Schenken lassen
> __________________



Genau lieber selber komplett lesen. Kenne die Truppe um die es geht teils Persönlich...ist schon nen toller Haufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

sieht doch ganz gut aus... 

und nein, ich bin nicht diplomatisch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kannst mich ja adoptieren, bin ja mittlerweile waise. Dann verkauf ich es dir zu nem guten Preis innerhalb der Familie.
> 
> P.S. Oder hast du ne Tochter?


 
Ich sprach ja vom Vererben, und ich habe doch schon so einen Würfel in Pro-Austattung im Keller. Adoptieren wird schwierig, da müßte meine Frau mit 4 Radverrückten Jungs klarkommen


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sieht doch ganz gut aus...
> 
> und nein, ich bin nicht diplomatisch!



Gut dass du gleich wusstest wer gemeint war.


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich sprach ja vom Vererben, und ich habe doch schon so einen Würfel in Pro-Austattung im Keller. Adoptieren wird schwierig, da müßte meine Frau mit 4 Radverrückten Jungs klarkommen



Ach der eine mehr oder weniger!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

wieso? ich habe nie etwas gegen nen wuerfel gesagt! ich bin selber jahrelang wuerfel gefahren:
elite scandium:



hpc schwarz:



hpc rot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte du hättest gestern mit in die Waschbetonkerbe gehauen?
Kann aber nix mehr nachlesen da der Jens durchgewischt hat. 
Daher glaub ich Dir einfach.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

naja... die drei bilder sollten beweis genug sein  und nein, ich habe nur das recht auf den beton vergleich verteidigt... wobei cube auch echt oft sehr unruhige optik haben...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach der eine mehr oder weniger!


 
Zwei von Vier


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Am schlimmsten waren diese Metallic-Bonbonfarben damals!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weil es der Dennis nochmal sehen wollte, wenn es komplett ist und bevor es weg geht. Und kein blöden Kommentare zwecks Würfel und so.



Moin zusammen!!

Danke Veikko!
Sieht gut aus.
Ich werd Dich nachher mal kontaktieren, vielleicht passts ja in mein momentanes Budget.

Muss jetzt gleich nochmal zum Hausarzt, hab den ganzen Vormittag im Klinikum verbracht.
Irgendein Idiot hat mich heute Morgen um halb 6 heftig mit nem T3 (Spiegel) vom Rad geholt und ist einfach weiter gefahren...

Meinem Stahlross gehts soweit ganz gut, werd ein paar Sachen erneuern müssen.

Ich darf jetzt 2 Wochen mit Gehilfe unterwegs sein und wohl ohne rechten Schuh da ich da im Moment nicht reinkomm...
Ansonsten gehts mir ganz gut!


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Hast du ein Wohnmobil Jens?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> Danke Veikko!
> Sieht gut aus.
> ...



Oh Shit!
Gute Besserung. Gibts ne Möglichkeit den Typen zu kriegen?


Ich war vorhin mal aufm Rad. Für mehr als Strasse und einen Trail hats nicht gereicht. Selbst die Radwege sind fast unfahrbar oder nur mit Müh und Not.


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Mit nem T3 ist übel, hätte wenigstens ein T5 sein können Dennis!
Bestimmt irgendwelche Bauarbeiter die sich vorher an der Tanke nen Kurzen und ein Bier geholt haben um erstmal auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen.
Gute Besserung!!!!

Du bekommst nen Gehilfen von der Krankenkasse?!
Privatpatient?! 























Oder meintest Du ne Gehhilfe?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Gehhilfin 
Das steht dem Privatpatient zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

drecksaecke!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oh Shit!
> Gute Besserung. Gibts ne Möglichkeit den Typen zu kriegen?
> 
> 
> Ich war vorhin mal aufm Rad. Für mehr als Strasse und einen Trail hats nicht gereicht. Selbst die Radwege sind fast unfahrbar oder nur mit Müh und Not.



Danke Dir!
Ich werde mir die Tage mal Zeit nehmen und das Industriegebiet abfahren durch das ich jeden morgen muss.
Eins ist sicher, den Spiegel vom Bus hats auch erwischt und der Transporter war Grün, alles andere ging einfach zu schnell...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

diese schweinebacke...fahrerflucht...

noch glück gehabt das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.

gute besserung


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Ich werde mir die Tage mal Zeit nehmen und das Industriegebiet abfahren durch das ich jeden morgen muss.
> Eins ist sicher, den Spiegel vom Bus hats auch erwischt und der Transporter war Grün, alles andere ging einfach zu schnell...



Bitte tu das 
Ich hoffe du erwischst den Fahrer/in!


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit nem T3 ist übel, hätte wenigstens ein T5 sein können Dennis!
> Bestimmt irgendwelche Bauarbeiter die sich vorher an der Tanke nen Kurzen und ein Bier geholt haben um erstmal auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen.
> Gute Besserung!!!!
> 
> ...




Du bist auch ein Sack.

Gute Besserung Dennis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du ein Wohnmobil Jens?


Nur ein kleiner, umgebauter Wohnanhänger.
Der 3te von Vier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit nem T3 ist übel, hätte wenigstens ein T5 sein können Dennis!
> Bestimmt irgendwelche Bauarbeiter die sich vorher an der Tanke nen Kurzen und ein Bier geholt haben um erstmal auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen.
> Gute Besserung!!!!
> 
> ...


Verdammt du Sack findest immer was!!
Ja, meinte Gehhilfe, wobei so eine Gehilfin könnte mir noch bei was anderem helfen...bzw. zur Hand gehen.

Wenns ein T5 gewesen wäre hätte ich ja schon 2 verdächtige...

Danke!!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gehhilfin
> Das steht dem Privatpatient zu!







nopain-nogain schrieb:


> drecksaecke!


So siehts aus!!


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## mikefize (26. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung Dennis! Wie ist das passiert? Einfach beim überholen geschnitten?


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2013)

meiner is silbern


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> diese schweinebacke...fahrerflucht...
> 
> noch glück gehabt das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.
> 
> gute besserung



Danke Doc!!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bitte tu das
> Ich hoffe du erwischst den Fahrer/in!



Das hoffe ich auch!



InoX schrieb:


> Du bist auch ein Sack.
> 
> Gute Besserung Dennis.



Danke, bei so viel Liebe kann ich nächste Woche wieder aufs Rad!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung, 
Ich habe auch schon ein Paar mal gedacht, jetzt ein Wackerstein und in die Heckscheibe geknallt, solche Erlebnisse habe ich fast Täglich


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung,
> Ich habe auch schon ein Paar mal gedacht, jetzt ein Wackerstein und in die Heckscheibe geknallt, solche Erlebnisse habe ich fast Täglich



Bei dir liegt es aber daran dass du morgens halb Sechs auf dem _Heimweg _bist und die gesamte Straßenbreite brauchst.


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Dennis! Wie ist das passiert? Einfach beim überholen geschnitten?





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Mike und Jens3, muss aber jetzt schnell zum Doc! 16:15 Uhr Termin.(nicht in die Schweiz )
Meld mich nachher nochmal....


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei dir liegt es aber daran dass du morgens halb Sechs auf dem _Heimweg _bist und die gesamte Straßenbreite brauchst.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja das Pinkeln is echt eine meiner Schwachstellen...
> Evtl bekomm ich ja aus alten Bundeswehrbeständen nen Feldküchenanhänger, damit wärs dann geregelt



Seitlichen Ausgang legen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest gestern mit in die Waschbetonkerbe gehauen?
> Kann aber nix mehr nachlesen da der Jens durchgewischt hat.
> Daher glaub ich Dir einfach.



Und womit?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei dir liegt es aber daran dass du morgens halb Sechs auf dem _Heimweg _bist und die gesamte Straßenbreite brauchst.


 
Halb Sechs, Mist, ich hab immer gedacht das es schon um Drei war als ich  zurückgekommen bin.


----------



## mikefize (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Seitlichen Ausgang legen lassen!



Ach wozu... die Hosen werden doch immer als "schnell trocknend" angepriesen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> 
> Danke Veikko!
> Sieht gut aus.
> ...



Gute Besserung Dennis!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> drecksaecke!



Nur weil Du keine abbekommst!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Verdammt du Sack findest immer was!!
> Ja, meinte Gehhilfe, wobei so eine Gehilfin könnte mir noch bei was anderem helfen...bzw. zur Hand gehen.
> 
> Wenns ein T5 gewesen wäre hätte ich ja schon 2 verdächtige...
> ...



Ich glaub ich nehme meine guten Wünsche zurück!

Wobei meiner ja nicht in grün lackiert ist.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Halb Sechs, Mist, ich hab immer gedacht das es schon um Drei war als ich  zurückgekommen bin.



Ich dachte eigentlich das Dennis Heydt-geschädigt wäre!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Hey Jens (ow), gut das du da bist und mich ablöst, der Veikko braucht Züchtigung und ich muß jetzt wieder was tun bis morgen Früh


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hey Jens (ow), gut das du da bist und mich ablöst, der Veikko braucht Züchtigung und ich muß jetzt wieder was tun bis morgen Früh



Das kannste knicken Jens III! Zwischen Jens und mich passt kein Blatt Papier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das kannste knicken Jens III! Zwischen Jens und mich passt kein Blatt Papier!


Ich dachte, wenns einer schafft, dann der Jens auf der anderen Seite


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hey Jens (ow), gut das du da bist und mich ablöst, der Veikko braucht Züchtigung und ich muß jetzt wieder was tun bis morgen Früh



Bin gleich wieder weg und mit dem Auto wieder eine Stunde unterwegs. Anschließend Biken!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das kannste knicken Jens III! Zwischen Jens und mich passt kein Blatt Papier!



Ein Karton?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin gleich wieder weg und mit dem Auto wieder eine Stunde unterwegs. Anschließend Biken!


Vergiß nicht den Außenspiegel einzuklappen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ein Karton?


 
Na da hab ich doch noch ne Chance


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vergiß nicht den Außenspiegel einzuklappen



Beim Fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

ach ja... sucht jemand noch nen polar cs600 mit viel zubehoer? ich hab gerade das zubehoer fuer den edge 500 bestellt


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Beim Fahren?


 
Nee, natürlich im Stand, nich das dir so ein Radfahrer das Ding abfährt


----------



## mikefize (26. Februar 2013)

Scheiß Fahrradrambos überall... fahren einfach so die Spiegel ab...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Scheiß Fahrradrambos überall... fahren einfach so die Spiegel ab...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Veikko ist verdächtig lange weg, er wird doch nich etwa........


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko ist verdächtig lange weg, er wird doch nich etwa........



NEIN, macht er nicht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Es mussten unterwegs lediglich mal zwei drei Schrauben nachgezogen werden und dafür gibts ja ein Multitool.



Mein Multitool 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Christian hat noch Reserven, du mußt ihn mehr quälen



Hatter. Der fährt aber auch erst seit Dezember wieder und ist davor ein halbes Jahr nicht Rad gefahren.


----------



## Junior97 (26. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Februar 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin



Hausaufgaben auch wirklich alle schon gemacht?






Moin!


----------



## Junior97 (26. Februar 2013)

Ja ist sau viel in letzter zeit  ich muss mich auch noch auf die Abschlussprüfung vorbereiten ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Habe gestern erstmal nachgeschaut wann du das letzte mal hier warst Jan. Hatte dich schon vermisst!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Christian, bis halt auch so ein Naturtalent wie ich


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Da geht man mit unsinnigen Schmerzen zum Arzt und die Affen machen sich lustig, bin doch kein Hesse!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ohneworte schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Dennis!


Danke Jens, obwohl Du die ja zurückgenommen hast.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich nehme meine guten Wünsche zurück!
> 
> Wobei meiner ja nicht in grün lackiert ist.



Ich weiss doch das Du es nicht warst, sonst hätte ich jetzt nen Univega Decal an der Backe!...



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich das Dennis Heydt-geschädigt wäre!



Jetzt aber, ich bin nur Genießer noch nicht geschädigt.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vergiß nicht den Außenspiegel einzuklappen


Wo arbeitest Du denn, hätte da ein Wörtchen mit deinem Chef zwecks IBC während der Arbeitszeit.



mikefize schrieb:


> Scheiß Fahrradrambos überall... fahren einfach so die Spiegel ab...



Mike!
Du Sack!

Normalerweise stößt man jemanden von der Bettkante und nicht dagegen, schon garnicht sein Bike!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Da geht man mit unsinnigen Schmerzen zum Arzt und die Affen machen sich lustig, bin doch kein Hesse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite mit Brandings!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit Brandings!


Bei nem Tattoo umsonst würde ich nicht nein sagen...
Branding ist mir zu heftig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bei nem Tattoo umsonst würde ich nicht nein sagen...
> Branding ist mir zu heftig!


Wenn`s überraschend kommt, überstehste auch den Lötkolben


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn`s überraschend kommt, überstehste auch den Lötkolben



Hab bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Elektroden gesammelt...


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2013)

maaaahlzeit


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Servus Matze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs....

und gute Besserung Selly!

Ich hatte auch gerade einen Zusammenstoß mit einem "nicht mehr ganz nüchternem" Typen, der ist mir voll vor´s Rad gewankt.

Schönen Feierabend


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs....
> 
> und gute Besserung Selly!
> 
> ...



Merci Maggus!

Sag mal wie zufrieden bist Du mit deinen umgebauten XOs aufs XTR ?
Hab Dich in der IG schon mal gefragt aber hast Du wohl übersehen.
Marco meinte nicht sooo toll, mich würde noch eine Meinung interessieren.
Da ich auf 2x10 umrüsten will.

Gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich würde es nicht noch einmal machen, evtl ist der Mix auch ein Grund für meine ständigen Chainsucks. Außerdem nervt es, ständig alles neu einstellen zu müssen. Da ich aber total auf Grip Shift stehe, werde ich beim nächsten Bike Sram komplett nehmen...

Gruß Maggus (So habe ich mal eine Arbeit in der Schule "unterschrieben", der dumme Lehrer hat mir dafür einen Fehler berechnet  )


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht noch einmal machen, evtl ist der Mix auch ein Grund für meine ständigen Chainsucks. Außerdem nervt es, ständig alles neu einstellen zu müssen. Da ich aber total auf Grip Shift stehe, werde ich beim nächsten Bike Sram komplett nehmen...
> 
> Gruß Maggus (So habe ich mal eine Arbeit in der Schule "unterschrieben", der dumme Lehrer hat mir dafür einen Fehler berechnet  )



Danke!
Dann werd ich mir das jetzt endgültig ausm Kopf schlagen, ist halt immer so ne Sache wenn man was unbedingt will.

Der Lehrer konnte Dich wohl gut leiden...


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Februar 2013)

Jetzt lese ich das gerade vom Dennis! 
Verdammte Sch***e!  Na hoffentlich findest du die Bratze und "montierst" ihm auch den anderen Spiegel ab, als Serviceleistung! 
Gute Besserung auch von mir! 



Felix, dein Bike ist wirklich super geworden! Das Orange passt auch bestens zu dem helleren Blau am Rahmen!


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2013)

ups ja dennis von mir auch gute besserung..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich das gerade vom Dennis!
> Verdammte Sch***e!  Na hoffentlich findest du die Bratze und "montierst" ihm auch den anderen Spiegel ab, als Serviceleistung!
> Gute Besserung auch von mir!
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!!

Ich werd mir Mühe geben es rauszufinden!
Bräuchte nur eine Gehilfin die mich fährt, kann grade kein Auto fahren mit dem Fuss.

Und dann klatscht es....aber keinen Beifall!



Edit:
Merci Matze!


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Seitlichen Ausgang legen lassen!



Auch ne Möglichkeit und dann nen Tank in den Rahmen legen lassen, meinste das übernimmt die Krankenkasse


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Felix, dein Bike ist wirklich super geworden! Das Orange passt auch bestens zu dem helleren Blau am Rahmen!




Meinst du mich?
gruß, Philipp.


----------



## xmaxle (26. Februar 2013)

MaxlemagMöpse


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> gruß, Philipp.


 
Ich sach's immer wieder, ein Lektor, Korrekturleser o. ne Benutzerliste wär nicht schlecht, bis ebend habe ich noch einen Felix gesucht, nicht so einfach bei den vielen Seiten


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> gruß, Philipp.



 Wie komme ich denn bitte auf Felix? PHILIPP - sorry! 



Gruß Flo,
der über die Anfertigung eines Sitzplans fürs ETWR nachdenkt.


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.
Danke für das Kompliment.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> *E*in *T*hema *W*enig *R*egeln
> 
> Hier jetzt mal ein Threat in dem wir labern können was wir wollen ohne andere Themen zu missbrauchen.
> 
> ...


Du kannst ja mal eine Tabelle erstellen und wer sich wiederfindet kann( wenn er will) die Liste komplettieren  Ist bestimmt eine schw....ne Arbeit nach 5XX Seiten


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Auch ne Möglichkeit und dann nen Tank in den Rahmen legen lassen, meinste das übernimmt die Krankenkasse



Bist Du privat versichert?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> MaxlemagMöpse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich sach's immer wieder, ein Lektor, Korrekturleser o. ne Benutzerliste wär nicht schlecht, bis ebend habe ich noch einen Felix gesucht, nicht so einfach bei den vielen Seiten



Mach Dir nix draus, ich auch!


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Glaube du meinst 9XX Seiten.
einige haben ja schon eine Liste.

An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
wie heißt der Möpsemögendemaxlemops?

Wer fehlt? Nicks kann man sich selber zuordnen... das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, ich auch!


 
Na , hast du deine Km geschafft, ich bin z.Z. ziemlich faul und hoffe auf ein Wunder---habe am 24.3. mein 1tes CC-rennen dieses Jahr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube du meinst 9XX Seiten.



Je nach Einstellung. Sind bei mir aber auch >900 Seiten.



InoX schrieb:


> An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
> wie heißt der Möpsemögendemaxlemops?
> 
> Wer fehlt? Nicks kann man sich selber zuordnen... das wird ein Spaß.



Marcus, Kai, Cihan...


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube du meinst 9XX Seiten.
> einige haben ja schon eine Liste.
> 
> An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
> ...



*Du hast den Felix vergessen Peter!
*


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube du meinst 9XX Seiten.
> einige haben ja schon eine Liste.
> 
> An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
> ...


 
Habt ihr schon Seiten gelöscht? ich sehe nur 567?
Mag Möpse kann glaube ich hier jeder sei, aber der Spezielle heißt Fabian, gibts nich 2 Philipp?


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Das kann man umstellen? Stimmt die habe ich vergessen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
> wie heißt der Möpsemögendemaxlemops?
> 
> Wer fehlt? Nicks kann man sich selber zuordnen... das wird ein Spaß.



Cihan, Marcus, Mar(c/k)o. Wer noch?

Man könnte ja wirklich mal eine Liste posten mit Nick und Klarnamen, die man jederzeit durch >Thread durchsuchen< finden könnte, falls es mal hängen sollte.... falls! 


Edit: Christian war bedeutend schneller.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube du meinst 9XX Seiten.
> einige haben ja schon eine Liste.
> 
> An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
> ...



Phillip, Marcus und Jan fallen mir spontan noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das kann man umstellen? Stimmt die habe ich vergessen.


ich frage mal wieder , wo stellt man das ein/um?


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Sascha vergessen Jungs und Matze!


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...gibts nich 2 Philipp?



Es zählt sich nicht gern selber auf.

Sry das ist jetz peinlich... wer war Matze? Unocz?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Renè, Benjamin,Michael, Constantin,Sascha,...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub ich bin echt zu brav geworden, wenn man mich schon vergisst 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Februar 2013)

SASCHA!!!!!!! 

Das kommt davon, wenn man sich nicht durch Smileys bemerkbar macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Guck mal ein wenig höher, Du bist nicht vergessen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2013)

Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen ändern (unter "Einstellungen & Optionen") -> Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen [sic] (unter "Anzeige von Themen").


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin echt zu brav geworden, wenn man mich schon vergisst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
jeder so wie er's verdient, aber 2 Mal stehste schon da


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen ändern (unter "Einstellungen & Optionen") -> Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen [sic] (unter "Anzeige von Themen").


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Guck mal ein wenig höher, Du bist nicht vergessen!


Die Badenzer müssen zusammenhalten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2013)

Jo Mai!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Glaube du meinst 9XX Seiten.
> einige haben ja schon eine Liste.
> 
> An namen fallen mir jetzt die ganzen drei Jense ein, der Veikko, Philipp, Christian, Flo, Marcel, Benjamin, Dennis, Mike, Constantin.
> ...


 
Bist du auch ordentlich am mitschreiben?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe das hier niemand den Matze vergessen hat!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Jens, Du wirst alt...


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab da wohl einen Post von jemandem überlesen.

Wer warst Du noch mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bist du auch ordentlich am mitschreiben?



Kann doch jetzt jeder selber machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das hier niemand den Matze vergessen hat!


Was steht für Matze?


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Oh oh, so fings bei meiner Oma auch an...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann doch jetzt jeder selber machen.


 
Das würde ich machen , mir fehlen aber noch einige Zuordnungen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann doch jetzt jeder selber machen.



Warum?


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was steht für Matze?



Mathias!


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Dennis der Schlawiener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was steht für Matze?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Oder auch nicht, naja irgentwann fangig das Huhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Oder ebend den Ochsen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2013)

Am Schwanz?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Jetzt habbichs, haben die auf der St.-Nr. ein "t" vergessen?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

Jens 1/2/3 

So, komme gerade aus Dortmund. Noch ein nettes Abendessen mit ner Freundin gehabt 

Ihr habt noch Kai, Constantin und Stefan vergessen. Sowie Torsten, der schon länger nimmer reingeschaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

Sorry Matze, ich hoffe wirklich Du nimmst mir das nicht übel oder verklagst mich.
Nur Spaß!!
Aber Dein Bild hat mich inspiriert, und wenn dann ist Jens 3 Schuld der hats zuerst gepostet!

Also los gehts...wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2013)

Nabend!

Der neue Marlboro-Man !?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jens 1/2/3
> 
> So, komme gerade aus Dortmund. Noch ein nettes Abendessen mit ner Freundin gehabt
> 
> Ihr habt noch Kai, Constantin und Stefan vergessen. Sowie Torsten, der schon länger nimmer reingeschaut hat.


 
Hey Marcel, Constantin haben wir erwähnt, aber Kai (.......?), Stefan (.......?) und Torsten (.......? sind mir total fremd


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2013)

k_star , reddevil und BlauerSauser


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Der neue Marlboro-Man !?




Servus,
sieht so aus...
Hast wohl morgen frei...!?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal durchgezählt, also 2 kpl. Fußball-Manschaften sind es schon.

Und 1 Schieri


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Der neue Marlboro-Man !?


Nabend Marco, hast du schon einen Rahmenschoner für dein Carbonbike für den Heckträger?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus,
> sieht so aus...
> Hast wohl morgen frei...!?



Ne, leider nicht.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Marco, hast du schon einen Rahmenschoner für dein Carbonbike für den Heckträger?



Hi Jens III ! 

Nein, aber das bereitet mir auch schon Kopfzerbrechen. Das Niner wird gar nicht passen. Muss was für die Klemmung a.d. Sattelstütze austüfteln...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wenn ich's am WE schaffe, schicke ich dir mal ein paar Fotos (muß die aber erst machen), vielleicht kannste damit was anfangen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich's am WE schaffe, schicke ich dir mal ein paar Fotos (muß die aber erst machen), vielleicht kannste damit was anfangen.



  Oh, das wäre super! Klingt, als hättest du eine Lösung parat...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2013)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Gn8


----------



## xmaxle (27. Februar 2013)

Ihr Frühschlafer 
...
S
E
M
E
S
T
E
R
F
E
R
I
E
N
!


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Guten Moggän!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## xmaxle (27. Februar 2013)

Moinmoin !


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2013)

servus


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

moin, 

ist Kai Vegeta?
und wie ist der genaue Nick von Cihan?


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

und wer ist reddevil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

nee moment...

k_star ist kai, Vegeta ist maik und wer ist reddevil?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> und wer ist reddevil?


 Guten Morgen Männer, 
reddevil soll wohl der Steffen sein?


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

dann nennen wir ihn erstmal so. danke


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

Dann habe ich hier jetzt mal etwas vorbereitet.

Die üblichen Verdächtigen in einer *Namensliste*:


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Ich dachte MarCus?


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

Geändert und jetzt auch komplett alphabetisch geordnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2013)

Fast so ordentlich wie meine handgeschriebene Liste


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Saubere Liste, Philipp! Danke!


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2013)

Moiin Jau Super die Liste


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2013)

super... wie pinnen wir die nu fest?
 @InoX: editier doch deinen ersten beitrag nochmal und fueg die liste da ein


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2013)

Die klebt sich jez jeder aufs Oberrohr und fertig


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> super... wie pinnen wir die nu fest?
> @InoX: editier doch deinen ersten beitrag nochmal und fueg die liste da ein


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

2 Monate rede ich von einer "Ahnentafel" und jetzt ist sie da
auf meiner eigenen liste stehen noch:
mikefize  Michael
blauer sauser   Torsten
Renegado  Renè


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Februar 2013)

Morgen, Männers!

Da war aber jemand fleißig! 

Anmerkung des Lektors: bikeaddicted wird klein geschrieben. 
So, der Post mit der Liste kommt in die Favoriten!


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Ich brauch die Liste zwar nicht wirklich aabeer ich hätte die Nicks lieber links gehabt und die Klarnamen rechts. 
Trotzdem danke Steffen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

moin,

hier sind ja viele schon echt fleißig....bein uns bestes Radwetter aber ich darf das Bett hüten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Moin Maik!

Immer noch im Bett?
Als ich so erkältet war hatten wir wenigstens Dreckswetter aber das haben wir jetzt immer noch. 
Dann mach das beste draus und werd gesund!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

ja leider hat sich alles schön festgesetzt...


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Hast du auch so richtig den Rotz oder was? Hat bei mir nur drei Wochen gedauert, was laut Apothekerin hier die Regel war.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

genau Schnupfen war gestern


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

dann nochmal leicht abgeändert.








es kommt übrigens nicht jeder rein. Mehr als drei Posts sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

JA - find ich so besser Philipp!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja leider hat sich alles schön festgesetzt...


Hätteste mal die Pferdekur gemacht
nutze die Zeit und räume den Keller auf oder so ähnlich


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

sind ja schon ne Menge Leute hier....muß "ruhe" halten viel mehr geht auch gerade nicht...


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

Seeervus!

Ich finde die Liste nicht schlecht, aber eigentlich sollte man als "neuer" die Leute selbst ein wenig "kennenlernen" und dabei kommen die passenden Namen zum Nick von alleine.

Das heisst soviel wie ich schreibe hier einiges mit und kenne auch somit alle oder fast alle.
Wenn ich aber nur ab und zu dabei bin sollten mir auch nicht die Vorteile/das Recht gegeben sein jeden beim Namen zu kennen/nennen.

Hört sich jetzt zwar irgendwie doof an, aber ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine...

Bin auch nicht gegen die Liste, bin da offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Moin Dennis!

Naja, ich dachte auch schon "die Liste auf Seite 200 oder so wäre besser" aber auf der ersten Seite ist sie wohl am einfachsten zu finden - oder?


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

Moin Veikko!

Klar, wenn dann schon auf die erste...denk ich auch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Februar 2013)

Da hast du natürlich absolut Recht, Dennis, dass die Liste manch einem vorgaukeln könnte, diejenigen bereits zu kennen und sich nicht weiter zu bemühen.

Ich sehe es mit den Namen so, dass diese helfen "das Eis zu brechen".
Jemand, der mich mit Namen anspricht, kennt mich nicht zwangsläufig, aber jemand, der mich samt Namen auf eine bestimmte Sache in einer bestimmten Weise anspricht, der kennt mich schon eher.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Februar 2013)

moin jungs

nach langer absenz bin ich auch mal wieder hier

Lange arbeitstage und ne laaaaaaaange nacht warens mal wieder.

Am nachmittag gehts dann mal wieder nach hause...paket ist au der post.

Liste finde pers

In meinem alter hat man da schon seine probleme mit den namen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich absolut Recht, Dennis, dass die Liste manch einem vorgaukeln könnte, diejenigen bereits zu kennen und sich nicht weiter zu bemühen.
> 
> Ich sehe es mit den Namen so, dass diese helfen "das Eis zu brechen".
> Jemand, der mich mit Namen anspricht, kennt mich nicht zwangsläufig, aber jemand, der mich samt Namen auf eine bestimmte Sache in einer bestimmten Weise anspricht, der kennt mich schon eher.



Stimmt auch wieder Flo, von der Seite hab ichs nicht betrachtet.
Hab nur mal kurz meinen Gedanken freien lauf gelassen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Februar 2013)

Ich finde, dein kritischer Ansatz hat absolut seine Berechtigung! 

Man sollte hier im anonymen Netz nicht blauäugig sein, wie manch Bikemarktdeal auch immer wieder vor Augen führt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> nach langer absenz bin ich auch mal wieder hier
> 
> ...



Grüezi Doc!
In deinem Alter...jetzt hör aber auf!!


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Am Ende läufts doch wieder auf die Langsamkeit der Schweizer raus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Man, wie offt stehe ich auf'n Schlauch, bin doch endlich dahintergekommen warum ich nur (trotz Umstellen, Rechner hochu.runterfahren, usw.)570 Seiten sehe und keine 900irgentwas. Bei mir habe ich die 40 Seitenanzeige eigestellt. d.h.
22737 : 40 = 568

Zu der Liste, die habe ich mir auch so nachundnach erarbeitet aber sie ist
manchmal bei geistiger Abwesenheit ganz nützlich, vielleicht ergeben sich daraus auch interresante Statistigen wenn sich einer die Mühe macht


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich finde, dein kritischer Ansatz hat absolut seine Berechtigung!
> 
> Man sollte hier im anonymen Netz nicht blauäugig sein, wie manch Bikemarktdeal auch immer wieder vor Augen führt...



Ja, manchmal vergisst man wirklich schon das Netz mit Vorsicht zu genießen und fühlt sich zu sicher.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Am Ende läufts doch wieder auf die Langsamkeit der Schweizer raus!


 
autsch
kaum da und schon haste wieder einen von veikko abbekommen

na ja ü38 ist bald 40 und da gehört man sicher schon zu den älteren...


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> autsch
> kaum da und schon haste wieder einen von veikko abbekommen
> 
> na ja ü38 ist bald 40 und da gehört man sicher schon zu den älteren...



Das war aber eher liebevoll und entschuldigend gemeint Jens!


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> autsch
> kaum da und schon haste wieder einen von veikko abbekommen
> 
> na ja ü38 ist bald 40 und da gehört man sicher schon zu den älteren...



Soviel Sport wie Du machst liegt doch Dein genetisches Alter bei 28!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht hat einer von euch meine Livecam entdeckt und beobachtet mich wie ich hier "fleißig" arbeite, mir wird gleich ganz schwummrich
Apropo Alter Schwede, gibts hier schon einen Alterspräsidenten?(son richtig alter Sack)


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das war aber eher liebevoll und entschuldigend gemeint Jens!



Auf so eine Entschuldigung bestehe ich nächstes mal auch, die bekommt doch sonst nur der Marco.


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat einer von euch meine Livecam entdeckt und beobachtet mich wie ich hier "fleißig" arbeite, mir wird gleich ganz schwummrich
> Apropo Alter Schwede, gibts hier schon einen* Alterspräsidenten*?(son richtig alter Sack)



Das musst Du glaub ich übernehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat einer von euch meine Livecam entdeckt und beobachtet mich wie ich hier "fleißig" arbeite, mir wird gleich ganz schwummrich
> Apropo Alter Schwede, gibts hier schon einen Alterspräsidenten?(son richtig alter Sack)



Was erwartest du für Vorteile wenn du Alterspräsident bist?!


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> autsch
> kaum da und schon haste wieder einen von veikko abbekommen
> 
> na ja ü38 ist bald 40 und da gehört man sicher schon zu den älteren...



Das sind ja dann fast seeeeeeeeeeeeeechzeeeeeeeehn Jaaaaaaaaaaaahre Unterschied zwischen uns. Das ist ja wirklich alt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das war aber eher liebevoll und entschuldigend gemeint Jens!


 
Isser nicht nett, unser "Taktvoller" Ve.....


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Auf so eine Entschuldigung bestehe ich nächstes mal auch, die bekommt doch sonst nur der Marco.



Dennis, wenn Du mir nicht das Navi vor der Nase weggeschnappt hättest - vielleicht!!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dennis, wenn Du mir nicht das Navi vor der Nase weggeschnappt hättest - vielleicht!!!



Achso, daher weht der Wind.
Hättest mich ja mal lieb fragen können...


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Achso, daher weht der Wind.
> Hättest mich ja mal lieb fragen können...



Gibst du es wieder her? Ich hoffe er hat es besser verpackt als meine Kurbeln, sonst ist es eh hinüber!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was erwartest du für Vorteile wenn du Alterspräsident bist?!


Extra Begrüßung (aufstehen) wenn Er das Forum betritt, Schonender Umgang mit undurchsichtigen Beiträgen und einmal Wöchentlich ein ordentliches Lob wie gut Er's doch mittlerweile macht


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Extra Begrüßung (aufstehen) wenn Er das Forum betritt, Schonender Umgang mit undurchsichtigen Beiträgen und einmal Wöchentlich ein ordentliches Lob wie gut Er's doch mittlerweile macht




Kannst ja noch umstellen auf einen Post pro Seite und wenn wir *Dich* anschreiben können wir ja noch die Schriftgröße ändern. Zur Not auch noch g e s p e r r t. Wäre das hilfreicher?


----------



## sellyoursoul (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gibst du es wieder her? Ich hoffe er hat es besser verpackt als meine Kurbeln, sonst ist es eh hinüber!



Nachdem ich es wieder zusammengeschraubt hatte liefs ganz gut...
Ne, war ordentlich verpackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kannst ja noch umstellen auf einen Post pro Seite und wenn wir *Dich* anschreiben können wir ja noch die Schriftgröße ändern. Zur Not auch noch g e s p e r r t. Wäre das hilfreicher?


 
Ich sprach von ER und nicht ICH, bis nicht alles bewiesen ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fast so ordentlich wie meine handgeschriebene Liste


Hast du schon gewußt, das es dich hier 2 mal gibt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/memberlist.php?do=getall


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Soviel Sport wie Du machst liegt doch Dein genetisches Alter bei 28!


 
das würde ich so unterschreiben
  @Veikko

danke dir für de sanften schlag


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das sind ja dann fast seeeeeeeeeeeeeechzeeeeeeeehn Jaaaaaaaaaaaahre Unterschied zwischen uns. Das ist ja wirklich alt...


 

Pass auf Philipp


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Pass auf Philipp



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> MaxlemagMöpse


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

immer wieder schön sowas


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> immer wieder schön sowas


da gehts dir gleich besser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Februar 2013)

na es macht das "liegen" leichter


----------



## xmaxle (27. Februar 2013)

und die Hunde sind auchnicht schlecht


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat einer von euch meine Livecam entdeckt und beobachtet mich wie ich hier "fleißig" arbeite, mir wird gleich ganz schwummrich
> Apropo Alter Schwede, gibts hier schon einen Alterspräsidenten?(son richtig alter Sack)



Es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Februar 2013)

so, die gabel ist montiert. fotos auch schon gemacht. Hmmm muss mich erst mal daran gewöhnen. Ne grosse gewichtserparnis wars auch ned. Die reba ist erstaunlich leicht...wenn man das mit 1640g sagen kann.

Aber dämpfen tut sie ja um welten besser als die reba.

fotos gibts dann morgen mal halt aus der bude.


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sorry Matze, ich hoffe wirklich Du nimmst mir das nicht übel oder verklagst mich.
> Nur Spaß!!
> Aber Dein Bild hat mich inspiriert, und wenn dann ist Jens 3 Schuld der hats zuerst gepostet!
> 
> Also los gehts...wer findet den Fehler?





naaabend jungs , geiles bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BENDERR (27. Februar 2013)

n'abend!

hab heute morgen (nach der nachtschicht) mein rad fit für die saison gemacht.. endlich!! 
brauch nur noch neue kabelbinder, dann mach ich mal ein paar bilder.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2013)

Tooooor!  1-0!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> naaabend jungs , geiles bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Marlboro matze


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, die gabel ist montiert. fotos auch schon gemacht. Hmmm muss mich erst mal daran gewöhnen. Ne grosse gewichtserparnis wars auch ned. Die reba ist erstaunlich leicht...wenn man das mit 1640g sagen kann.
> 
> Aber dämpfen tut sie ja um welten besser als die reba.
> 
> fotos gibts dann morgen mal halt aus der bude.



Ich bin gespannt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Moin Männer!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2013)

mooooin


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

es ist morgen und ich sehe keine italienischen beine! was ist das hier fuer ne sche***!!!

ach ja... morgen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

Morgen!


Drückt mir die Daumen, dass nachher noch der Postmann klingelt!


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Moooin

Was gibbet denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

apropos postmann:
gestern gingen 2 pakete an mich raus... das dhl ist schon in waldkirch... das hermaspaket hat noch immer den status, das sie die elektronischen infos haben...


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

Noch immer Teile für mein Pompino, Philipp! 


DHL ist hier auch immer einen Tag eher als Hermes, aber bei H hängt auch oft die elektronische Verfolgung.


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Hermes is echt das schlimmste wo gibt

Hab mal ein Nachnahmepaket von denen bekommen (weil wegen Geburtstagsgeschenk für VaddI). War net da und die haben mir nen Zettel hingelegt. Die lieferung allein hat schon 4-5 Tage gedauert. Nur haben sie net auf den Zettel geschrieben, wo ich das Paket abholen kann. Nachedem ich die Hermesfilialen abtelefoniert hat und rausgefunden hatte, wo das Paket is, war es zu Spät und es is wieder an den Absender.
Achja und da war einmal ein Handy, was ich bestellt hatte. Das hing beim Teufelsboten über einen Monat in irgend einer Verteilstelle fest. Bekommen hab ichs nie. Hab die Bestellung dann irgendwann bei Amazon stornieren können.
Also Hermes hab ich echt gefressen

EDIT: Ah sehr geil sogar mit Aufbaufred hatte ich gar net mitbekommen


----------



## xmaxle (28. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
Aufbauthread ? Hab ich wieder was verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

Über Hermes kann ich mich, was die endgültige Ankuft der Pakete angeht, nicht beklagen. Bisher volle Punktzahl. Da finde ich GLS gruseliger...

Aber die Qualität der Zusteller variiert sicher von Region zu Region!


Ja, der Aufbauthread versteckt sich gut im Bereich der langweiligen Alltagsräder.


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Moment stopp, mir fällt gerade ein, dass mein erster Fall GLS war. Trotzdem hat hermes mein HAndy verschlampt. Also beides mist


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

auf Anfrage nochmal eine Ergänzung in der Liste.
wird auch auf Seite 1 geändert.








Bei mir dürfte heute auch noch Gabelöl von Magura und zwei neue SChaumringe kommen.

Ihr hattet übrigens Recht, ich wollte es nur nicht wahr haben aber man muss bei der Gabel wirklich die gesamte Lockouteinheit wechseln. Habe sie gestern ausgebaut und versucht zu zerlegen aber das klappt nicht. Die olle Torx-Schraube an der Unterseite der Einheit lässt sich nicht lösen.

Habe jetzt jedenfalls meine Hemmungen vor einem Gabelservice verloren. Die Dinger sind ja echt simpel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Ich erwarte, das man hier über alle Fred's, Thread's, Frettchen und sonstige Tierchen rechtzeitig informiert wird!
gez. Der Alte Sack


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs,

ich wurde gerade von der Firma in Quarantäne geschickt... Die Bazillenschleuder liegt wieder flach

F.ck...

Werde mir jetzt erst einmal "Premium Rush" ansehen

Gruß Maggus


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich wurde gerade von der Firma in Quarantäne geschickt... Die Bazillenschleuder liegt wieder flach
> 
> ...


 
Einer der Vorteie im Internet ist, das die Humanviren und andere Bazillen nicht ansteckend sind
Gute Besserung!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich wurde gerade von der Firma in Quarantäne geschickt... Die Bazillenschleuder liegt wieder flach
> 
> ...


 
gute besserung Maggus...und schön abnehmen...


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Februar 2013)

Danke Jungs, 

leider nehme ich im Krankheitsfall immer zu...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs,
> 
> leider nehme ich im Krankheitsfall immer zu...


Da hast du dir nicht die richtige Krankheit ausgesucht, mußt vorher mal im I-net nach Nebenwirkungen recherchieren

Oder isses Muskelmasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung Maggus!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Nachmeldung für Sundern-Hagen Mara?
Wenn ich mir die Startliste anschaue, sind es 1519 Starter. 
Wenn diese dann bereinigt ist stehen also 1600-1519 = 81 Plätze zur Nachmeldung zur Verfügung.
Wird die Nachmeldung um 00:01 freigeschaltet?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung Maggus!
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Nachmeldung für Sundern-Hagen Mara?
> Wenn ich mir die Startliste anschaue, sind es 1519 Starter.
> ...


 
Dürftes du schon die 100km mitfahren


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Dürfen können wollen alles 

Ich bin eher für die Mittelstrecke und XC gebaut 


Hab übrigens noch das perfekte 7. Bike für mich gefunden. Speiseeis Enduro 29SE 
155mm FW & 29" - ich denke damit kann man noch touren, macht aber auch im Park Spaß


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

ach ruhe! der bock ist so geil... vllt verkauf ich nach der saison mein epic und fahre enduro!


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

Wird absofort berücksichtigt, Jens (der älteste)! 




Edit: Ein Paket, ein Paket...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ruhe! der bock ist so geil... vllt verkauf ich nach der saison mein epic und fahre enduro!



Ich meine, dann bräuchte man nur noch ein Racebike und dieses schicke Gefährt.
Mit Carbon LRS und XX1 liegt die Kiste aber wohl bei 5-6K , also absolut außerhalb meiner Kaufkraft.
Und die Bilder vom Alu-Pendant waren jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

och, das schwarze alu wuerde mir reichen... das bau ich auf 1x10 um und gut ist


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Eben  
Ich bräuchte dann nur Rahmenkit + Gabel + LRS.
Der Rest wird vom Bergamont geklaut...


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Von so nem Teil werd ich wohl noch ne Weile träumen...
Momentan wäre ich schon froh ich würde irgendwo den alten Scandal Rahmen finden, das mit dem knick im Sitzrohr beim neuen gefällt mir jetzt nicht sooo.

Du hattest den doch Sascha, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

braucht wer nen carbon epic + lefty + 2lefty x12 laufradsaetze mit crest?
ne scherz... 2012 brauch ich den spass noch selber 
 @sellyoursoul: ja, hatte... hab ich verkauft.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Könnt ihr überhaupt mit so einem Federweg-Bike umgehen , wahscheinlich würdet ihr garnich mitkriegen das ihr schon 50 Sachen draufhabt, bei der Sänfte @Crimson
Dürfen können wollen alles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich meinte wegen der Altersbegrenzung bei den 100Km


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Blöde Frage, aber wie lang dauerts denn so in der Regel bis der Frame aus UK da ist?
Flo, wie lang gings den bei deinem Pompino, hattest geschrieben 2 Tage?


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Nachmeldung für Sundern-Hagen Mara?
> Wenn ich mir die Startliste anschaue, sind es 1519 Starter.
> Wenn diese dann bereinigt ist stehen also 1600-1519 = 81 Plätze zur Nachmeldung zur Verfügung.
> Wird die Nachmeldung um 00:01 freigeschaltet?



Bin auch gemeldet...Orga is super, Strecke is aber net sehr anspruchsvoll. Halt die typische Sauerlandballerstrecke


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Mit Federweg umgehen? KA. ich bin nicht so der gute Abfahrer. Aber selbst das 160mm GT vom Kollegen fetzt schon 

Wieso? Bin ich zu alt?



maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch gemeldet...Orga is super, Strecke is  aber net sehr anspruchsvoll. Halt die typische  Sauerlandballerstrecke



Ich kenne die Strecke fast auswendig


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, waren zwei Tage. Da habe ich aber etwas geschwindelt. Genau genommen waren es 1 1/2 Tage ab Bestellung, und das mit DPD!  
Das war echt der Hammer!

Ich würde im Allgemeinen aber mit etwa einer Woche rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Ach du hattest nur wegen nachmeldung gefragt^^ Hatte ich übersehen

Kenn den mittlerweile auch fast auswendig...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Könnt ihr überhaupt mit so einem Federweg-Bike umgehen , wahscheinlich würdet ihr garnich mitkriegen das ihr schon 50 Sachen draufhabt, bei der Sänfte @Crimson
> Dürfen können wollen alles
> 
> 
> ...



ja, kann ich. war auch schon ab und an im bike park in todtnau und in lac blanc... alle strecken und viel spass  aber an das gummykuh feeling musste ich mich erst gewoehnen... 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber wie lang dauerts denn so in der Regel bis der Frame aus UK da ist?
> Flo, wie lang gings den bei deinem Pompino, hattest geschrieben 2 Tage?



ging bei mir keine woche... wenn du es genauer willst, kann ich die tracking nummern nochmal rauskramen und genau schauen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Danke nopain!
Keine Umstände so genau muss es nicht sein.
Brauch einfach schnell ne Beschäftigung sitz hier dumm rum mit meinem defekten Fuss...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

ah, ich habe auch noch ne guten alten grünen scandalrahmen...

wie sieht den das Speci-Monster in Alu aus?


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ah, ich habe auch noch ne guten alten grünen scandalrahmen...
> 
> wie sieht den das Speci-Monster in Alu aus?



Verdammt, her damit!!
Das Inbred hast Du auch?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

ja


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

teuer verkaufen maik...

losss


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

zeig du lieber mal die zocchi!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> teuer verkaufen maik...
> 
> losss


Das von gestern nehm ich zurück, mittlerweile bist Du doch 38...alter Sack


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

So, ich bin erstmal raus...

Vielleicht schaffe ich heut noch das HR einzuspeichen.

Bis später, Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das von gestern nehm ich zurück, mittlerweile bist Du doch 38...


 
junge junge hier wird man wieder von der seite angemacht...

zum glück bin resistent gegen euch

für das ist veikko zustendig...

hier noch die marzocchi in red...lockout ist inzwischen wieder weg...





stütze kommt noch die schwarze vom steelecht...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

alter sack hast du noch nachgereicht...du sack!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

alt und grau 

die Gabel paßt aber irgendwie, wird ja noch zum Hipster


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> alter sack hast du noch nachgereicht...du sack!!!!




Sieht gut aus Doc, aber gerade die blaue Stütze fand ich immer gxxl!
Aber wenn die Zochi Dir besser liegt ists kein Thema...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

sehr geil! passt wie arsch auf eimer!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Sascha musst du nicht debuggen...?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

releasetests... aktuel 10/100/1000 bit, fullduplex/halfduplex/autonego ... und immer sollte die verbindung klappen... gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr geil! passt wie arsch auf eimer!


 

uff hab mich fast nicht getraut das bild zu posten...so wegen waschbeton/hecke und so...

den airknopf rechts hab ich schon gegen nen kleinen schwarzen getauscht den ich von der manitu genommen habe.


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> releasetests... aktuel 10/100/1000 bit, fullduplex/halfduplex/autonego ... und immer sollte die verbindung klappen... gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz toll



Solang die Verbindung ins IBC klappt ist doch alles gut!
Wenn Du nachher mal Zeit hast würd mich interessieren welche Gabel Du am Scandal gefahren bist (starr).

Schwanke gerade zwischen der Trigon die Heli Bikes oder vielleicht doch ne Ritchey...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

ich fahr die selbe, die ich nun im zaboo hab... on one starr, billig alu bruecke, carbon beine ~800g


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

ich fahre die Ritchey

der TT fährt wohl ne Gabel mit geringer Einbauhöhe


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Dann schau ich mal...merci!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit Federweg umgehen? KA. ich bin nicht so der gute Abfahrer. Aber selbst das 160mm GT vom Kollegen fetzt schon
> 
> Wieso? Bin ich zu alt? Keine Ahnung, sag du's mir
> 
> ...


 
Hoffentlich klappts noch mit der Anmeldung!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Dann schau ich mal...merci!


 

gibt doch im bikemarkt gerade was gutes ide aussieht wie die niner und rel günstig...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das von gestern nehm ich zurück, mittlerweile bist Du doch 38...alter Sack


 

Ach ja noch nachgereicht dennis...
jetzt weisst du wieso wir schweizer immer soviel geld haben...günstig einkaufen und teuer verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit Mädels!

Ich könnte ja jetzt so einige böse Sachen schreiben aber da ich eben eine Frage habe muss ich erstmal abwarten bis ich die richtige Antwort bekommen habe. 
War heute mal wieder an der Luft und hatte ja beim Scandal die SLX rausgehauen und dafür die XT 780 Hebel angebastelt. Da ich dass schon ca. 473x gemacht habe kontrollierte ich natürlich nicht mehr ob es schaltet (wenn ich mir ein Brot mit Butter bestreiche dreh ich es ja auch nicht rum um zu schauen ob die Butter an der Backware haftet!), naja, jedenfalls schaltet es vorn nicht. Habe dann den Umwerfer verkeilt, die Kette aufs mittlerer Blatt gehoben und den Zug wieder geklemmt. Ging so, war aber nicht schön und daher würde ich es gern ändern. Nun weiß ich nicht mehr wie es war oder wie ich es gemacht (oder vergessen) habe. Muss man beim Zugwechsel unten auf zweifach stellen, Zug einfädeln und dann wieder auf die 3? Ich meinte es mal so gelesen zu haben, weiß aber nicht mehr wo. 

Tanke!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

hallo veikko...gerade zu technisch für mich...keine ahnung


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gibt doch im bikemarkt gerade was gutes ide aussieht wie die niner und rel günstig...





onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ach ja noch nachgereicht dennis...
> jetzt weisst du wieso wir schweizer immer soviel geld haben...günstig einkaufen und teuer verkaufen...



Danke Jens, bin noch so am rumstöbern und selber nicht im klaren was und wies nachher aussehen soll, aber guter Tip!

Ihr braucht aber auch viel Geld da bei Euch alles teurer ist, also sei es Dir gestattet...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappts noch mit der Anmeldung!



Hey, ich darf doch schon seit einem halben Jahr ohne Stützräder fahren 
Was erlaubst du dir denn? 


@ Jens: Hässliches Rocky...


















NICHT  

Enduro in Alu


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Hi Veikko,
2 oder 3 Fach Umwerfer/Kurbel?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Ich klemme immer den komplett ausgefahrenen Zug und nach oben reicht dann die Bergrenzung über die Schraube am Werfer.


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hi Veikko,
> 2 oder 3 Fach Umwerfer?



3Fach Umwerfer. Mir gehts aber ums richtige einfädeln am Trigger/Shifter/Hebel Dennis - weil der bewegt sich in keine Richtung, also beide nicht und da dachte ich ich könnte was falsch eingefädelt haben. Wobei ich eigentlich nier Fehler mache.

P.S. Jens wenn ich gewusst hätte dass du es nicht weißt hätte ich dir vorher schon sagen können dass es mir mit der roten Gabel nicht gefällt.
Die schaut irgendwie billig aus. Aber prinzipiell passt das Rot zum Rest.


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich klemme immer den komplett ausgefahrenen Zug und nach oben reicht dann die Bergrenzung über die Schraube am Werfer.




Ja, Marcel - genauso mache ich es auch seit Jahrzehnten! Aber es geht nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Du hast nicht zufällig durch 0 geteilt oder Shimano mit SRAM gemischt?


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig durch 0 geteilt oder Shimano mit SRAM gemischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

na ja, sie sieht wirklich ned gerade wertig aus, aber das hat man ja vorher schon gewusst. Mir geht in erster linie mal darum, dass ich nen besseres ansprechverhalten habe. Die reba war immer bockhert oder dann zu weich mit weniger luftdruck. 

Werde sie nun mal testen. ICh hab gesehen, das es sie nun im bikemarkt auch in weiss gibt und das 2013er modell. Die ist dann aber wieder bischen schwerer.


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Achso, keine Ahnung Veikko hab noch die 3 fach XTR Shifter dran und fahre damit 2 fach, bin noch nicht so modern das ich da was umstellen könnte.

Aber eigentlich müsste doch auch beim einfädeln der Shifter auf 3 fach stehen oder bekommst du dann das Seil nicht durch??
Das sich garnichts tut ist schon seltsam.
Anschläge sind offen?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


>



Aber Seileinzug hast du?!

Kannst ja einfach mal die ersten cm der Zughülle am Shifter wegschieben und gucken ob sich beim Schalten der Zug bewegt.

Sonst hab ich keine nützlichen Tipps mehr.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

dennis...

wäre der was für dich???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/On-One-Inbr...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3ccf443727


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber Seileinzug hast du?!
> 
> Kannst ja einfach mal die ersten cm der Zughülle am Shifter wegschieben und gucken ob sich beim Schalten der Zug bewegt.
> 
> Sonst hab ich keine nützlichen Tipps mehr.



Die Hebel bewegen sich keinen mm, sind wie festgeschweißt. Na, ich nehm den Zug halt einfach nochmal raus. Ich habe eben damals irgendwo gelesen, dass man irgendwie unten drunter (wo man zwischen 2 und 3fach umstellen kann) beim Zug einführen in eine von beiden Positionen drehen muss und danach zurück. Kann ja auch mal im Girls Only Forum fragen, vlt. wissen die mehr?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

hmm, scandal wäre wohl meine wahl Nummer 1


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> dennis...
> 
> wäre der was für dich???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/On-One-Inbr...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3ccf443727



Das wäre auf jeden Fall was, den die haben ja nur noch den blauen und orangenen vorrätig.
Größe passt auch!
Danke!
Muss auch nicht der Scandal sein Maik der knick im Sitzrohr passt mir irgendwie nicht, und Stahl ist ja auch .


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Dann ist den Zug rauszunehmen wohl die beste Wahl.

Aber du weißt sicherlich: "Wenn etwas nicht geht, nimm einen Hammer. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht nimm einen größeren Hammer!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> [ Kann ja auch mal im Girls Only Forum fragen, vlt. wissen die mehr?! ]
> 
> oder mal den TT fragen, der hatt ja solchen moderen Kramm



Ich möchte aber noch vorm Sommer fahren, Marco ist ja kaum noch hier da er sich offenbar doch für die Möglichkeit Sex zu haben entschieden hat.


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber noch vorm Sommer fahren, Marco ist ja kaum noch hier da er sich offenbar doch für die Möglichkeit Sex zu haben entschieden hat.




Ob der auch Probleme beim einfädeln hat?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kann ja auch mal im Girls Only Forum fragen, vlt. wissen die mehr?!


oder mal den TT fragen, der hatt ja solchen moderen Kramm


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

eventuell hab ich gerade was für meine freundin gefunden

Sie ist sich immer noch nicht sicher...aber der hier wiegt weniger als der emd9 von niner...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-L-Titaniu...Name=STORE:HTMLBUILDER:SIMPLEITEM&refid=store


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hey, ich darf doch schon seit einem halben Jahr ohne Stützräder fahren
> Was erlaubst du dir denn?
> 
> Ab und zu darf ich das (war auch nicht so Ernst gemeint), wollte dir eigentlich nur, dein Alter entlocken


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2013)

Moin allesamt! Alles klar bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

Dennis dann einen anderen leichten Alurahmen...

Veikko: wat Marco hat SEX ach wie geil ist das denn


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin allesamt! Alles klar bei euch?


 

moin cihan...


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Dennis dann einen anderen leichten Alurahmen...
> 
> Veikko: wat Marco hat SEX ach wie geil ist das denn



Also ich vermute es, möchte mich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

Dass das nicht ernst gemeint war, ist mir doch klar 

Ich bin schon voll volljährig


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin cihan...


 
Oh, ich habe den doc mal im E-T-W-R erwischt .


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eventuell hab ich gerade was fÃ¼r meine freundin gefunden
> 
> Sie ist sich immer noch nicht sicher...aber der hier wiegt weniger als der emd9 von niner...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-L-Titaniu...Name=STORE:HTMLBUILDER:SIMPLEITEM&refid=store



Der Niner Emd 9 wÃ¤re wohl auch meine erste Wahl, aber der gÃ¼nstigste den ich gefunden hab lag bei 750â¬ und das ist momentan nicht drin...



cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin allesamt! Alles klar bei euch?


Merhaba Cihan!



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Dennis dann einen anderen leichten Alurahmen...


Zum Beispiel...??


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Merhaba Cihan!


 
Bist du getürkt ?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

der scandal den ich dir vorgeschlagen habe gefällt mir auch gut...

werde ihn aber ned kaufen...muss jetzt mal die dinger fahrn die schon habe...

der niner emd ist einfach teuer und das gewicht...na ja...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

cihan wie gehts?? Bin mal im büro unterwegs...auch mal schön als immer in der ganzen schweiz herumzureisen und den jäger zu spielen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]


 
hmm, Radon gab es doch mal günstig Kai fährt einen
        Thompson finde ich auch nict so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, Radon gab es doch mal günstig Kai fährt einen
> Thompson finde ich auch nict so schlecht


 
da würde ich den on one steel einem alu vorziehen...einfach schon wegen dem kultfaktoer und den fahreigenschaften von steel...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2013)

na ich konnte meinen steel ja noch nicht erfahren


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Bist du getürkt ?



Tabii!
Abi!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hab ein paar türkische Lehrlinge zu betreuen!



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, Radon gab es doch mal günstig Kai fährt einen
> Thompson finde ich auch nict so schlecht



Radon hab ich schon gesucht und nichts gefunden und der Thompson ist mir zu dicht von den Decals her den müsste ich dann lackieren...
Den Noxx hab ich durch, genauso wie den Zoulou...?
Drössiger und Müsing ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Fuji Tahoe gibts nicht mehr in meiner Größe, den fänd ich auch nicht schlecht.

Bleib jetzt mal am On One dran!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Werde den Shifter mal öffnen müssen da der Dreckszug irgendwie hängt und nicht raus kommt. Gibts da was zu beachten außer langsam und mit Vorsicht? Schnippt da was raus? Danke. Moin Cihan!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Den find ich auch schön Dennis.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/127086-canyon-grand-canyon-al-29


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> cihan wie gehts?? Bin mal im büro unterwegs...auch mal schön als immer in der ganzen schweiz herumzureisen und den jäger zu spielen


 
Gut danke. Ja du arbeitest viel, hatte ich schonmal mitgekriegt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Hat sich jetzt der Veikko mit dem großen Hammer verletzt
Ich denke der Zug war nicht richtig eingefädelt, aber werden wir jetzt nicht mehr erfahren
Bei Bike24 gibt auch einen Drössiger-Rahmen


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

dennis...
RCZ bikes gibts noch günstig...

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/rcz-010-frame-race-29-white-with-red-stickers-size-18.html

gibts au ned viel und hättest was, was ned jeder fährt...

geh jatzt mal in pause...


----------



## cpprelude (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Werde den Shifter mal öffnen müssen da der Dreckszug irgendwie hängt und nicht raus kommt. Gibts da was zu beachten außer langsam und mit Vorsicht? Schnippt da was raus? Danke. Moin Cihan!


 
Moin Veikko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Den find ich auch schön Dennis.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/127086-canyon-grand-canyon-al-29



Hab mich auch gefreut als ich den heute Morgen entdeckt hatte, ist mir aber leider zu klein (M), danke Veikko!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Dann nimm ne lange Stütze. Wie hoch bist du denn eigentlich?
Kann ich den ver****..en Shifter nun einfach aufschrauben oder nicht?! 
Danke!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann nimm ne lange Stütze. Wie hoch bist du denn eigentlich?
> Kann ich den ver****..en Shifter nun einfach aufschrauben oder nicht?!
> Danke!



Ich bin 184 cm groß...
Also bei meinen XTR kann man öffnen ohne das einem was entgegen springt, in deinem Fall weiss ich es leider nicht.
Mach einfach auf wird schon gehen!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> dennis...
> RCZ bikes gibts noch günstig...
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue/rcz-010-frame-race-29-white-with-red-stickers-size-18.html
> ...



Leider out of Stock...
Stimmt, erhol Dich gut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann nimm ne lange Stütze. Wie hoch bist du denn eigentlich?
> Kann ich den ver****..en Shifter nun einfach aufschrauben oder nicht?!
> Danke!


Mach einfach, lege noch einen Staubsauger mit LEEEEREM Beutel bereit, für die Kleinteile


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hab mich auch gefreut als ich den heute Morgen entdeckt hatte, ist mir aber leider zu klein (M), danke Veikko!


Kannst auch nochmal hier schauen

http://www.mscbikes.com/components.php?idioma=4&familia=0020&subfamilia=0068


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bin doch auch 182 und fahre M oder hast Du Arme wie ein Affe? 
Beim 29er finde ich es besser bissel "im" Rad zu sitzen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kannst auch nochmal hier schauen
> 
> http://www.mscbikes.com/components.php?idioma=4&familia=0020&subfamilia=0068



Danke, ist aber auch nichts bei, bin da irgendwie sehr verwöhnt.
Muss kein Top Rahmen sein, aber gefallen.

Wenn nicht lass ichs einfach bleiben, und behalte mein Rennrad.



*Danke für Eure Hilfe!!*


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich versteh noch nicht ganz was bei dem XT-Trigger das Problem ist. Wenn ich einen neuen Zug einführe dann ist der Trigger auf dreifach gestellt, der wird dann ganz normal eingestellt und dann wird auf zweifach gedreht. Das blockiert den innersten Gang. Wenn ich ihn demontiere stell ich ihn immer erst auf dreifach zurück. Vielleicht stand er bei dir beim einführen auf zweifach? 

Meine sind die SM-L780


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bin doch auch 182 und fahre M oder hast Du Arme wie ein Affe?
> Beim 29er finde ich es besser bissel "im" Rad zu sitzen.



Hab laange Beine und schon bei 49cm Rahmen nen großen Stützenauszug.
Der Canyon hat halt nur 44cm.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

von der pause zurück...ihr seit ja ned wirklich weiter gekommen

mach jetzt feierabend und fahr nach hause...

keine lust mehr mein dasein alleine im büro zu fristen...


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, Philipp - jetzt geht alles wieder. War wohl irgendwie vorbei gefädelt und alle anderen hier haben keine Ahnung. Du warst nun bissel spät. 

Dennis, na 44 geht natürlich gar nicht. Das war mir nicht bekannt. Fahre eigentlich auch 48 und zur Not 46cm. 
Oder leih dir dochmal ein 29er, vlt. ist es ja eh nicht dein Ding?


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/127275-drossiger-tna-29er-medium-48cm

Auch wenn du kein Drössiger wolltest, zum testen taugt er allemal.


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Drossiger-29...hrradteile&hash=item23271bc79c#ht_1757wt_1397

Ich werf mal den in die Runde...haste auch kein Stress mit dem doofen PF Lager..


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Danke Jungs, auch nicht schlecht..!Schau aber heute Abend in aller Ruhe nochmal wenn die Kids im Bett sind.

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Über Hermes kann ich mich, was die endgültige Ankuft der Pakete angeht, nicht beklagen. Bisher volle Punktzahl. Da finde ich GLS gruseliger...
> 
> Aber die Qualität der Zusteller variiert sicher von Region zu Region!
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso, hab mit Hermes auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei DHL ist schon ein Päckchen abghanden gekommen (Wobei ich dem Empfänger unterstelle mich beschissen zu haben!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

habe gerade mal einen Ölwechsel bei der Durin gemacht und neues Öl in die Luftkammer gekippt. War innen schön sauber alles aber halt nicht mehr sehr viel Öl. Jetzt federt sie deutlich leichter. Mit dem halben Liter Öl kann ich die noch 100 mal warten. Bin jetzt richtig zufrieden.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich wurde gerade von der Firma in Quarantäne geschickt... Die Bazillenschleuder liegt wieder flach
> 
> ...



Die Verwandlung schreitet voran!



















Gute Besserung!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dürfen können wollen alles
> 
> Ich bin eher für die Mittelstrecke und XC gebaut
> 
> ...



Da hätte ich wohl auch Bock drauf!


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Ich werd aber nie verstehen, warum zum Teufel die bei ner XX1 ne Kefü für oben verbauen

Sonst isses natürlich geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

ich wuerde auch mit xx1 ne obere fuehrung fahren...


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Da hätte ich keine bedenken bei dem speziellen Kb...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da hätte ich wohl auch Bock drauf!



Krieg ich dann das Tallboy als dauerhafte Leihgabe?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre die XX4 auch mit oberer Kettenführung, unbedingt


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

versteh ich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> versteh ich nich


Ich sag nur Rohloff im Fully


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Rohloff im Fully



Will auch ne Rohloff!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, Philipp - jetzt geht alles wieder. War wohl irgendwie vorbei gefädelt und alle anderen hier haben keine Ahnung. Du warst nun bissel spät.


 
Du hast mich doch jetzt nicht mit in den Topf mit den Jungspunten geschmissen
Meine klare Antwort war:
"Hat sich jetzt der Veikko mit dem großen Hammer verletzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich denke der Zug war nicht richtig eingefädelt, aber werden wir jetzt nicht mehr erfahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
und weiter:
"Mach einfach, lege noch einen Staubsauger mit LEEEEREM Beutel bereit, für die Kleinteile
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
Aber mich nimmst du ja nicht ernst


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Will auch ne Rohloff!!!!


 
Apropo Rohloff, die 8-Gang Alfine habe ich ebend das erste mal gefahren.
Liess sich alles super montieren und mit dem Shifter komme ich auch gut zurecht.
Die Gänge schalten butterweich, würde die Schaltung sofort wieder nehmen.(Stadtrad)
Im Trainingsrad könnte ich mir die 11-Gangschaltung als Alternative zur Rohloff auch vorstellen.(super Sache, Hätte ich nicht gedacht)


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Funktioniert die Alfine auch unter Last im Gelände? Also richtig beim Treten bergauf?


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2013)

Offiziell isse glaub ich nur für Trekking ausgelegt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Also was ich an meinem Berg nach Hause gemerkt habe, schaltet sie sich wie Kette bei mittleren Druck, zumindest hat mich nichts gestört. Mit der Rohloff muss ich zum Schalten mit weniger Druck fahren damit die Gänge leicht rein gehen.Da das mein Arbeitsrad ist, werde ich das mal genau testen und hier die nächten Tage berichte ob ich bei meiner Meinung bleibe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

ich bin die rohloff am tandem gefahren, weil man uns zugesagt hat, das man auch unter last schalten kann. ist gerade bei zwei ochsen die treten net doof... geht auch, aber die kraft steigt mit dem zug auf der kette...haha!

ach ja: germanys next top biatch -> counterstrike zocken!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Hm, bei uns ist der Mist jetzt auch in der Glotze! :kotz:
Am meisten hasse ich die Mickey Mouse Stimme von der blöden Klum
und die nervigen Quotenhomosexuellen in der Jury mit übertriebenem Gehabe!
Möchte hier aber gleich klarstellen dass ich NIX gegen Homosexualität habe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIWeoGc63sY"]50Cent - Don't Push Me (feat. Eminem & Lloyd Banks) [HD] - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Beim Tandem kann ich nicht unter Last schalten, da habe ich Angst das die Züge reißen Aber wichtiger für mich ist, das die Kette ordentlich läuft( in einer Linie) und das man am Berg wenn man sich verschätzt hat(falscher Gang) und kein Schwung mehr da ist, einfach runterschalten kann ohne das Bike anheben zu müssen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Läuft anscheinend bei allen im Fehnseher, 
Der Spruch meiner Frau: Es kommt nichts anderes


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

darum ist an so abenden bei mir immer zock abend


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Läuft anscheinend bei allen im Fehnseher,
> Der Spruch meiner Frau: *Es kommt nichts anderes*



Der Klassiker! 
Aber da sie auch Fußball, Handball, Boxen, etc. ertragen muss...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Klassiker!
> Aber da sie auch Fußball, Handball, Boxen, etc. ertragen muss...


Das ist bei uns umgedreht(mit den Sportarten) , wenns heute Fußball gäbe müßte ich FB kuggen.

Redest wohl wieder mit mir


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> darum ist an so abenden bei mir immer zock abend


Da wirste ja zum Dauerzocker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns umgedreht(mit den Sportarten) , wenns heute Fußball gäbe müßte ich FB kuggen.
> 
> *Redest wohl wieder mit mir*



Naja, ist ja kaum einer da! 

Nein, ich habe dass heute Nachmittag überlesen weil ich wegen der Schaltung genervt war und das Leben im Haus ja auch noch nebenher lief.
Ich hoffe du verzeihst mir!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 50Cent - Don't Push Me (feat. Eminem & Lloyd Banks) [HD] - YouTube



Was da los Sascha!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

@_Metrum_ 

Ich frag mich auch schon die letzten Tage, wo sich alle rumtummeln?


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Schööön Werbung! 
Wenn ich schon wieder mitbekomme dass da jede Zweite heult!!!


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

damit ihr mal was anderes zu sehen bekommt als spindeldürre weiber,
hier die dame des hauses, bereit für 2013:


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da wirste ja zum Dauerzocker



bin ich scho 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Was da los Sascha!



was damit?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Rechteck mit rotem Kreuz

Sagt mal Jens(Mod) er soll den Jugendschutz mal einen Moment abschalten


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

jaja, habs editiert


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist gar nichts mehr da....


Kann die Werbung bitte ewig gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jetzt ist gar nichts mehr da....
> 
> 
> Kann die Werbung bitte ewig gehen?



ach. scheiss dropbox.. so, jetzt aber:


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Schönes Laufrad


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was damit?



Nichts,
hätte einfach nicht gedacht das sowas von Dir kommt, ich bin mit so Sound aufgewachsen, Dr.Dre, ol Dirty Bastard, KRS One, Grandmaster Flash, Africa Bambaata, Jurassic 5 usw...

Haben auf der Straße Breakdance bis zum umfallen betrieben und uns nachts in den Yards der deutschen Bahn aufgehalten...

Oh man bin ich alt geworden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

ich hab den spagat zwischen scooter und eminem gemacht


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schönes Laufrad



die konkurrenz soll ja auch noch ne chance haben


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab den spagat zwischen scooter und eminem gemacht



Na klar, Hyper Hyper hats bei mir auch aus den Boxen gedröhnt!
Und Eminems erstes Album war auch klasse!!

Schönes Canyon !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

das "aktuelle" is au fein


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das "aktuelle" is au fein



Hab ich noch garnicht gehört, muss mal Azeurus anwerfen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die konkurrenz soll ja auch noch ne chance haben


 
Ist die Umwerferbefestigung solide?


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

hatte bisher keine probleme damit.
ist direct mount.
warum?


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Wolltest doch den poplock entfernen...?


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

war geplant. hatte aber noch nicht die zeit mich damit richtig zu beschäftigen.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte den Sack Reis behalten..


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Sack Reis behalten..




 Kann ein Student ne Weile von leben!


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> war geplant. hatte aber noch nicht die zeit mich damit richtig zu beschäftigen.



Achso.
Das wichtigste an der Sache ist eigentlich das das Motion Control ein Linksgewinde besitzt, der Rest ergibt sich von alleine.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hatte bisher keine probleme damit.
> ist direct mount.
> warum?


Nur so, ich finde es so super, wußte nicht das Canyon die Rahmen so baut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Den verstehe ich nicht Philip...
Den mit dem Sack Reis...

Veikko hab Mitleid!!


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Der Thomas hat gerade nen Sack Reis gegen sone Spargelstange getauscht.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Hat hier noch jemand eine schwarze Felge für 26 Zoll und Felgenbremse?


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Sack Reis behalten..





InoX schrieb:


> Der Thomas hat gerade nen Sack Reis gegen sone Spargelstange getauscht.





InoX schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand eine schwarze Felge für 26 Zoll und Felgenbremse?



Verstehe es trotzdem nicht, aber egal.
Kann nachher mal schauen ich glaube noch eine zu haben...


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Das war in Bezug auf Germanys next Topmodel.

Sollte aber möglichst günstig sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand eine schwarze Felge für 26 Zoll und Felgenbremse?


Die willst du nicht haben, seidenn du arbeitest auf einem Schrottplatz


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Sollte schon noch gut fahrbar sein. Schrott will ich ersetzen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das war in Bezug auf Germanys next Topmodel.
> 
> Sollte aber möglichst günstig sein.



Achso.

Felge ist noch da hab geschaut, stinknormale schwarze Shimano HB-irgendwas Nabe mit schwarzen Speichen und keine Ahnung was Felgen.
Flanke sieht gut aus und Nabe läuft auch noch ziemlich weich.
Wenn Du das Porto bezahlst kannst Du sie haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

muhar! mvp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, mich hätte es fast nicht mehr am Stück gegeben. Als ich noch V-Brake gefahren bin, kam ich nach einer schönen Geländetour bei Frost aus dem Wald raus aufne Kreuzung mit Stoppschild, leider habe ich nicht gemerkt das die Felgen durch die halbgefrorenen Pfützen kpl. vereist waren. Zum Glück kam kein Auto da ich ohne zu Bremsen über die Kreuzung geschossen bin. Seitdem fahre ich nur noch Scheibe


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> muhar! mvp



Sascha, übersetzen! 
Nix verstehen...!


Edit:
Warum steht da 2/3 fach, kann man die etwa auch umstellen??


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Bestimmt, so wie bei den XT.
Aber die 7er sind doch nicht schön - oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sollte schon noch gut fahrbar sein. Schrott will ich ersetzen.


Da du aus den Nähe kommst, kennst du die hier:


http://www.komponentix.de/index.html

oder speichst du selber ein?
Ich habe dort schon 3 Räder machen lassen, ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bestimmt, so wie bei den XT.
> Aber die 7er sind doch nicht schön - oder?



Naja geht so, find den Preis nicht schlecht in dem Fall.

Edit: Schön find ich die...


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2013)

Für das Stadtrad speiche ich selber ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Sascha, übersetzen!
> Nix verstehen...!
> 
> 
> ...



most valuable player


----------



## sellyoursoul (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> most valuable player



Damn, hätt ich selbst drauf kommen können...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> 3Fach Umwerfer. Mir gehts aber ums richtige einfädeln am Trigger/Shifter/Hebel Dennis - weil der bewegt sich in keine Richtung, also beide nicht und da dachte ich ich könnte was falsch eingefädelt haben. Wobei ich eigentlich nier Fehler mache.
> 
> P.S. Jens wenn ich gewusst hätte dass du es nicht weißt hätte ich dir vorher schon sagen können dass es mir mit der roten Gabel nicht gefällt.
> Die schaut irgendwie billig aus. Aber prinzipiell passt das Rot zum Rest.



Veikko der Unfehlbare!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Hebel bewegen sich keinen mm, sind wie festgeschweißt. Na, ich nehm den Zug halt einfach nochmal raus. Ich habe eben damals irgendwo gelesen, dass man irgendwie unten drunter (wo man zwischen 2 und 3fach umstellen kann) beim Zug einführen in eine von beiden Positionen drehen muss und danach zurück. Kann ja auch mal im Girls Only Forum fragen, vlt. wissen die mehr?!



Das würde dann ja auch wieder zu der täglichen Einnahme passen!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oder mal den TT fragen, der hatt ja solchen moderen Kramm



Am Telefon hatte ich ihn Heute zumindestens!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Du Spinner! 
Mir ging es nur darum dass hier keiner was dazu beitragen konnte!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dass das nicht ernst gemeint war, ist mir doch klar
> 
> Ich bin schon voll volljährig



Oder auch voll jährig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Moin Jens, und alles in Ordnung hier, bist ja noch unterwegs


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Krieg ich dann das Tallboy als dauerhafte Leihgabe?



Nö!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Klassiker!
> Aber da sie auch Fußball, Handball, Boxen, etc. ertragen muss...



Da meine Fußball guckt würde die Ausrede nicht zählen, leider guckt sie den Mist trotzdem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Rechteck mit rotem Kreuz
> 
> Sagt mal Jens(Mod) er soll den Jugendschutz mal einen Moment abschalten



Ich seh hier schon mal überhaupt nichts!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab den spagat zwischen scooter und eminem gemacht



Du machst mir Angst!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Thomas hat gerade nen Sack Reis gegen sone Spargelstange getauscht.



Thomas?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du Spinner!
> Mir ging es nur darum dass hier keiner was dazu beitragen konnte!



Endlich hat mal jemand meine wahren Eigenschaften entdeckt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

ich lese gerade einen super Bericht vom 12h Indoor-Rennen
http://eulenexpress.forumieren.com/t53-eine-eule-hat-den-titel-geholt


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Jens, und alles in Ordnung hier, bist ja noch unterwegs



Hotelübernachtung in FFM bei Marco umme Ecke. Und der Sack hat so viel zu arbeiten das er Überstunden schieben muss und somit morgen nachmittag keine Zeit hat mit mir das Bike zu bewegen.

Allerdings ist der Grund meiner Anwesenheit hier kein so wirklich angenehmer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mir denken was es ist, hatte ich die letzten Jahre auch ein paar mal, meistens zu früh
wenn du Zeit hast , lies den Bericht und du kannst ein bisschen Schmunzeln


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Morgen früh ist die Bestattung eines Kollegen, leider nur 53 Jahre alt geworden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2013)

Habe ich mir gedacht, war auch in letzter Zeit einige Male bei Guten Kumpels zum Abschiednehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2013)

Nacht ihr Jense!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2013)

Blöde Sache...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Bin am überlegen, ob ich am 21.4. im Harz/Wernigerode den Saisonstart mitfahre , weiß nur noch nicht , ob ich Frei bekomme. IG Harz organisiert da eine Tour


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Nacht Veikko


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nacht ihr Jense!



N8 Veikko!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob ich am 21.4. im Harz/Wernigerode den Saisonstart mitfahre , weiß nur noch nicht , ob ich Frei bekomme. IG Harz organisiert da eine Tour



Ich bin da schon mal angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Hoffentlich klappts bei mir auch Bei mir ist jedes WE doppelt belegt

Gute Nacht und überstehe morgen gut


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Wird schon werden, Trauerfeier war bereits Heute Abend.

Gute Nacht Jens!


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

Morgen Jungs! 

@ Jens der III. - ich dachte du bist selbständig.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. März 2013)

Moin...
Dieses Wochenende wochenenddienst...


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

Aber Jens, es ist doch auch ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen das man gebraucht wird!


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ich lese gerade einen super Bericht vom 12h Indoor-Rennen
> http://eulenexpress.forumieren.com/t53-eine-eule-hat-den-titel-geholt




Guten Morgen.

Sehr schöner Bericht. Sehr humorvoll und ausführlich geschrieben. 
Das Rennen zwischen den Frauen muss wirklich spannend gewesen sein. Meine Freundin war auch ganz begeistert davon und sie meinte danach zu mir, dass sie nächsten Sommer mit mir den Mauerradweg fahren will... Das scheint ein Ansporn gewesen zu sein.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Moin zusammen!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Sehr schöner Bericht. Sehr humorvoll und ausführlich geschrieben.
> Das Rennen zwischen den Frauen muss wirklich spannend gewesen sein. Meine Freundin war auch ganz begeistert davon und sie meinte danach zu mir, dass sie nächsten Sommer mit mir den Mauerradweg fahren will... Das scheint ein Ansporn gewesen zu sein.



Das habe ich ja noch gar nicht gehört. Interessant. Aber ist der Mauerradweg nicht etwas lang? Obwohl, auf einen Tag verteilt sind auch für untrainierte Menschen 100 km im Flachen kein Problem.


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

Habe ihr auch vorgeschlagen dass wir vorher die große Runde aufm Flämingskate mit dem Rennrad fahren. Der hat ja nur 100 km. Wenn sie es dann noch will, können wir das gern mal angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Moin!



InoX schrieb:


> Meine Freundin war auch ganz begeistert davon und sie meinte danach zu mir, dass sie nächsten Sommer mit mir den Mauerradweg fahren will...



Das Grüne Band soll als Rad- und Wanderweg ja wirklich wunderschön sein! Den werde ich mir sicherlich auch mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

ich meine aber die Berliner Mauer. Das sind nur 170 km.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Da können wir ja ein Stück zusammen fahren!


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

willst du etwa auch die berliner Runde fahren?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## BENDERR (1. März 2013)

yes! endlich fertig mit f*** nachtschicht!


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

Morgen


Ach Leute meine Sid braucht langsam nen Service. Ich glaube aber komplett. Hat jez ca. 150 Betriebsstunden....Irgendwie dachte ich immer, ach die Sid is ja noch voll neu, bis iwann die Performance runter gingIrgendwie trau ich mich da net ran. Was darf sowas denn beim Händler kosten?


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

Also wenn es ungefähr genauso schwer ist wie bei der Durin dann ist das wirklich überhaupt gar kein Problem das selber zu machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs!
> 
> @ Jens der III. - ich dachte du bist selbständig.


 
Guten Morgen Allerseits!

So ist das auch, selbst und das ständig
Aber an den Wochenenden kommen dann noch familieäre Pflichtveranstaltungen dazu und dann noch die ganzen Hobbys, das reicht für drei Jenses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

sid service war immer kinderkacke...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

Moin Jungs

damit es beim nächsten Mal noch schneller geht





Gruß


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

> sid service war immer kinderkacke...



So einfach?

Traue mich da irgendwie net ran


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Jens III, freut mich, dass die Alfine 8 gut läuft und dir Spaß macht! 
Wie sieht es bisher so mit der Übersetzung aus? Ist es in eine Richtung zu knapp?


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Ach Leute meine Sid braucht langsam nen Service. Ich glaube aber komplett. Hat jez ca. 150 Betriebsstunden....Irgendwie dachte ich immer, ach die Sid is ja noch voll neu, bis iwann die Performance runter gingIrgendwie trau ich mich da net ran. Was darf sowas denn beim Händler kosten?




Besorg Dir ne lange 10er Nuss mindestens 5cm, einen langen 5er Inbus, 24er Schlüssel/Nuss und ne Zange für die Sprengringe evtl. nen Gummihammer.
Die Staubdichtungen mitsammt dem Schaumstoff und Öldichtungen gibts schon in einem fertigen Set.
Ein wenig W5 und W15er Öl und Fett, das wars.
Die Manual fürs erste mal runtergeladen und los geht!
Spar Dir das Geld beim Händler ist wirklich pipifax!!


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

Werkzeug hab ich nen kompletten Werkzeugwagen, mach auch eigentlich alles selber, aber da hab ich mich nicht wirklich rangetraut bis jez...aber wenns so einfach sein soll^^

Meint ihr ich muss auch die ganzen O-Ringe tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Das habe ich mal im Fahren probiert (MTB durchs Gelände), da kam nicks man kann sich nicht konzentrieren, mußt dann doch kurz anhalten


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> man kann sich nicht konzentrieren, mußt dann doch kurz anhalten



Das kann in dem Alter entweder an der Konzentration oder an der Prostata liegen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Werkzeug hab ich nen kompletten Werkzeugwagen, mach auch eigentlich alles selber, aber da hab ich mich nicht wirklich rangetraut bis jez...aber wenns so einfach sein soll^^
> 
> Meint ihr ich muss auch die ganzen O-Ringe tauschen?




Ich habs jetzt mal alles komplett gemacht, wo ich schon dabei war.
Das ganze Set mit O-Ringe bekommst Du für 15.
Danach reicht eigentlich der 15 minuten service wie nopain schon mal geschrieben hat, da musst du sie auch nicht komplett auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

An irgentwas hatts gelegen, am Druck nicht, aber im ernst, müsst ihr mal wärend der Fahrt probieren, ich glaub das klappt nicht(im Gelände) höchstens wenn beide Hände am Lenker bleiben


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

ich hab als immer nur sauber gemacht frisch oel rein und gut gefettet, fertig


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

Also Staubdichtungen wollte ich dann schon neu machen....versuche es dann selber zu machen. Öl+ Kit kostet dann ja "nur" knapp 40


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab als immer nur sauber gemacht frisch oel rein und gut gefettet, fertig



Reicht ja meistens auch. 
Also Schaumringe kurz ins Öl legen und ausdrücken und dann frisch wieder rein.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

@nopain
Hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen, aber die Gabel war wohl ein wenig vernachlässigt.
Zumindest Staubdichtungen und die Schaumstoffringe darunter waren fertig...
Hab sie wohl nicht so gepflegt wie du, hab 3 Kids und darf nicht soo oft in meine Werkstatt...
Wart nur ab wenn der Storch nochmal was bringt...


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

Naja wenn ich schon dabei bin kann ich die auch tauschen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also Staubdichtungen wollte ich dann schon neu machen....versuche es dann selber zu machen. Öl+ Kit kostet dann ja "nur" knapp 40



Kriegste doch günstiger, hier das Set, da das Öl und das Fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Man soll ja auch nicht mehr die Gabelrohre mit Brunox einoelen damit der Stáub nicht hängen bleibt.
An meiner SID habe ich mir noch einen Schlammschutz fürs LO gebastelt, auf die Schnelle, der ist dann auch dran geblieben weil es super funktioniert. Das LO ging nach einigen Schlammfahrten nicht mehr zurück  Sieht nicht toll aus, habe es aber immer noch dran und keine Probleme mit dem LO( war sonst trotz intensiver Reinigung in der Buchse leicht verdreckt und klemmte dadurch)
Hatte es auch mit einer zusätzlichen Kleinen Feder probiert, reichte aber dann auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Kriegste doch günstiger, hier das Set, da das Öl und das Fett.



Ah sehr gut, danke


Den Lockout hab ich nie gebraucht...


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ah sehr gut, danke
> 
> 
> Den Lockout hab ich nie gebraucht...



Gerne!
Denk aber bei der Bestellung dran das Du W15 und W5 brauchst.

Brauch den Lockout auch nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Denk aber bei der Bestellung dran das Du W15 und W5 brauchst.
> 
> Brauch den Lockout auch nicht...


 
Für was braucht man beide Oele
Unterhaltet euch weiter, ich lerne gerade was dazu


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für was braucht man beide Oele



Das W5 kommt in die Motion Control und das 15er in die Beine...


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

@Comfortbiker: Meine Frage ist vorhin untergegangen, deshalb nochmal: 





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jens III, freut mich, dass die Alfine 8 gut läuft und dir Spaß macht!
> Wie sieht es bisher so mit der Übersetzung aus? Ist es in eine Richtung zu knapp?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @_Comfortbiker_: Meine Frage ist vorhin untergegangen, deshalb nochmal:


 
Habe ich wirklich übersehen,
Nach meinen ersten Km sieht alles super aus, berghoch muss ich ein wenig mehr drücken und im Topspeed gehts auch gut ab.(39/18) .
Ich teste jetzt die Schaltbarkeit unter Druck, ich habe das Gefühl das es leichter geht als bei der Rohloff.
Dazu schreibe ich nochmal hier wenn ich ein paar Km mehr habe.
Ich brauche jetzt nur noch die Edelstahlkette von KMC? (oder so) und dann ist die Sache richtig Pflegeleicht


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das W5 kommt in die Motion Control und das 15er in die Beine...



Jup das war mir klar.  Andere Viskosität und so...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das W5 kommt in die Motion Control und das 15er in die Beine...


Danke, Herr Lehrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

So Augenpflegeseite is wieder gefüllt


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Danke, Herr Lehrer



Jens hör uff du Sack!!



maddda schrieb:


> So Augenpflegeseite is wieder gefüllt


Warst schneller wie ich, war ich auch grad dabei...


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich teste jetzt die Schaltbarkeit unter Druck, ich habe das Gefühl das es leichter geht als bei der Rohloff.



Zur Rohloff habe ich leider keinen Vergleich und kann dazu nichts sagen, aber die Alfine schaltet problemlos auch unter leichter Last. 
Nach ein paar Fahrten gewöhnt man sich für diesen Zweck ein kurzes Innehalten beim Schalten an, was in Zeit aber kaum zu messen ist. 



So, jetzt wird erstmal das LR eingespeicht. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass die Speichen die richtige Länge haben. Die Rechner spuckten mal wieder die unterschiedlichsten Werte aus....


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So, jetzt wird erstmal das LR eingespeicht. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass die Speichen die richtige Länge haben. Die Rechner spuckten mal wieder die unterschiedlichsten Werte aus....


 
Vom Einspeichen habe ich keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur, es muss ordentlich gemacht werden und man braucht das richtige Werkzeug(auch ein Spannungsprüfer). Nachzentrieren mach ich selber aber nur nach Gefühl, hatte auch noch nie einen Speichenriss
http://speichenrechner.de/
Mit dem Rechner klappts ganz gut, aber besser ist, wenn man die Felge nochmal nachmißt.
Nimmst du auch Schraubenfest an den Nippeln?


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

würde Leinöl nehmen. Warum soll man "Schraubenfest" an den Nippeln nehmen. Dann kann ich ja nur noch mit nem unnötig hohen Drehmoment nachzentrieren und dass lässt sich ja an den Nippeln schlecht aufbringen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> würde Leinöl nehmen. Warum soll man "Schraubenfest" an den Nippeln nehmen. Dann kann ich ja nur noch mit nem unnötig hohen Drehmoment nachzentrieren und dass lässt sich ja an den Nippeln schlecht aufbringen.


Ist das Leinenoel wasserfest? Beim Schraubenfest muss man eins nehmen was sich wieder lösen lässt. Ich habe mir Aluplättchen in eine Flachzange geklebt mit der ich die Speichen fest(gegen)halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Ich habe vor längerem mal gelesen und selbst auch festgestellt, dass das Leinöl verharzt und verwende es deshalb nicht mehr. 

Ein Tensiometer habe ich leider nicht da. Dieses LR ist aber auch keinen hohen Krafteinflüssen ausgesetzt und wird dafür ausreichend gut aufgebaut sein.

Den Speichenrechner hatte ich nicht verwendet, sondern eine amerikanische Seite und den DT Kalkulator. Letzterer lag bisher bei 2 LR richtig, bei einem falsch. Diesmal hatte er wieder ein Ergebnis von einem cm weniger raus und nochmal wollte ich das Risiko nicht eingehen.

Bisher sieht´s auch gut aus...


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

Na dann.

Hatte das mit dem leinöl nur mal gelesen weil das für die Alunippel besser sein soll. Ob man wirklich was braucht weiß ich nicht. Ein wenig Fett würde aber sicherlich nicht schaden. Was nutzt du denn jetzt?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Bei Alunippeln hatte ich das mal mit Leinöl probiert und das war nach 2 Monaten zäh und klebrig. 
Ich nutze gerade (Laufrad - und Leichtbauer bitte nicht weiterlesen!) Messingnippel ohne alles.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bei Alunippeln hatte ich das mal mit Leinöl probiert und das war nach 2 Monaten zäh und klebrig.
> Ich nutze gerade (Laufrad - und Leichtbauer bitte nicht weiterlesen!) Messingnippel ohne alles.


 
Messing ist für ein LRS, das auch bei Winterstreusalz gefahren wird, das Beste
Mit dem Speichenrechner siehe unten lag ich immer richtig +/- 1mm


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bei Alunippeln hatte ich das mal mit Leinöl probiert und das war nach 2 Monaten zäh und klebrig.
> Ich nutze gerade (Laufrad - und Leichtbauer bitte nicht weiterlesen!) Messingnippel ohne alles.



Reicht ja auch dicke. Die paar Gramm sinds nicht wert wenn man den Preis und die Nachteile bedenkt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Und Flo, läuft's rund , is das Werkzeug noch zu gebrauchen oder haste Löcher in der Felge übrig


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

ich verbaue immer sapim alu nippel... problemlos!


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Ein Loch ist übrig! 


... Ach nee, das gehört so! 


Ich hab sonst auch Sapim Alu verbaut, aber diesmal wollte ich sparen und dazu, wie Jens schon sagte, einen widerstandsfähigen LRS für die Straße haben. 


Rund läuft´s noch nicht, Jens - erstmal ´n Kaffee!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich verbaue immer sapim alu nippel... problemlos!


Hallo Sascha, gehst du mit den Laufrädern auch richtig in den Straßensalzsüff, da löst sich bei mir überall das Alu am Rad auf?
Die Festigkeit bei Alu ist nicht schlechter als die von Messing.(ist nur der Gewichtsunterschied und die Farbenvielfalt bei Alu)


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ein Loch ist übrig!
> 
> 
> ... Ach nee, das gehört so!
> ...



Schön überm Speichenloch gekreuzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Wie es sich gehört!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schön überm Speichenloch gekreuzt?


 
Ihr verwirrt mich, ich denke die Speichenlöcher sind alle belegt und nur noch das Ventilloch offen


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand eine Pumpe mit sehr kleinem Kopf empfehlen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Jens, die Kreuzung aus gelber und dunkelblauer Speiche sollte nicht genau unterm Ventilloch liegen. 
Deshalb beginnt man am besten links des Ventillochs einzuspeichen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

Sag ich doch, übern Ventilloch und nicht über Speichenloch


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Ach DAS meinst du! Jetzt hab ich nicht genau gelesen. 
Natürlich "Ventil"loch...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

trink am besten noch en Kaffee
Sag mal, was is eigentlich Standard bei einen normalen MTB, 32 o.36 Speichen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Das mache ich auch! 

Ich würde sagen, 32. Wieso?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch!
> 
> Ich würde sagen, 32. Wieso?


 
Ich hab doch die Alfine-Nabe mit 32 Sapim-Race einspeichen lassen(die Nabe gibts auch in 36er Ausführung) und da wollte ichs nur wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

So bei mir hat sich mal wieder ein FSA Ceramiclager verabschiedet

Zum Glück dieses mal die andere Seite, jez konnte ich mir einen laufenden Satz zusammenstellen

Aber Toll is das nicht! Seit Ende August is das schon das zweite Lager


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So bei mir hat sich mal wieder ein FSA Ceramiclager verabschiedet
> 
> Zum Glück dieses mal die andere Seite, jez konnte ich mir einen laufenden Satz zusammenstellen
> 
> Aber Toll is das nicht! Seit Ende August is das schon das zweite Lager


 
Du solltest mal am runden Tritt arbeiten


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

Joa

Das verdammt geile is ja, dass keine Shimanolager bei FSA passen

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung in wie weit sich die unterschiedlichen FSA lager unterscheiden?

Es gibt ja BSA 9000 9050 8000 usw:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24684_MegaExo-Innenlager-.html

Sehen für mich alle gleich ausBis auf die Gewindestandarts natürlich...

Unterscheiden sich ja preislich extrem von einander und angeblich passt zu meiner KFo***e Light nur der Ceramic mist


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jens, die Kreuzung aus gelber und dunkelblauer Speiche sollte nicht genau unterm Ventilloch liegen.
> Deshalb beginnt man am besten links des Ventillochs einzuspeichen.



Ich hätte dass nicht mit so bunten Speichen gemacht Flo, sieht scheisze aus!


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Veikko, das ist ein Kundenwunsch für so einen Langhaarigen aus Leipzig! 
Was willste machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

Mal gut dass ich noch an der Grenze zu Leipzig lebe, aber vielleicht treffe ich den ja mal?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Vielleicht mal beim Frisööör!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha, gehst du mit den Laufrädern auch richtig in den Straßensalzsüff, da löst sich bei mir überall das Alu am Rad auf?
> Die Festigkeit bei Alu ist nicht schlechter als die von Messing.(ist nur der Gewichtsunterschied und die Farbenvielfalt bei Alu)



Ne weist, da trau ich Buch net raus...

Klar fahre ich au im siff. Dieses Jahr hab ich in 1000km ein alfine Lager am trainingsrad völlig zerfahren, so siffig war es... 
Aber die alu nippel juckt es null.

Ach ja: Woe!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

Hm, da war ich in meinem ganzen Leben einmal, so mit 17 oder so.
Ansonsten kann so Lockenzeugs jeder schneiden, da brauch man nicht zum Frisööör.


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

*woe

**Kummer {m}
Leid {n}
Weh {n*


Was ist dir denn passiert Sascha?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Ich lass es erst gar nicht zu Locken kommen und rasiere rechtzeitig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne weist, da trau ich Buch net raus...
> 
> Klar fahre ich au im siff. Dieses Jahr hab ich in 1000km ein alfine Lager am trainingsrad völlig zerfahren, so siffig war es...
> Aber die alu nippel juckt es null.
> ...


 
Gehen die Lager so schnell kaputt? Oder wars nur zu spät nachgezogen, ich hoffe das die bei mir länger halten
Woe, hab auch frei


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *woe
> 
> **Kummer {m}
> Leid {n}
> ...



Hihi nix. Aber es ist WOchenEnde 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gehen die Lager so schnell kaputt? Oder wars nur zu spät nachgezogen, ich hoffe das die bei mir länger halten
> Woe, hab auch frei



Ne, es war das ht2 innenlager. Das hat singlespeed und Winter net gut gefunden,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> *woe*
> 
> *kummer {m}*
> *leid {n}*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

So, ich verabschiede mich mal langsam da wir zu ner Hochzeit fahren. Habt ihr mal bissel Ruhe vor mir, wobei ich sicherlich immer mal übers Handy gucke was los ist. Habt ein schönes WE!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Moin Männers....



Endlich (!!!!) Wochenede...., war eine harte aber gute Woche.
Wollte heute eigentlich auf´s Bike, aber im Wald ist´s mir noch zuviel Schnee. Auf Spikes hatte ich jetzt keine Lust.
Also war ich schrauben:

Der letzte Schliff fehlt noch, aber bisher schaut´s so aus:


















Jetzt geht´s auf die Rolle...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

Sau geil geworden!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Danke Sascha! 

Jetzt muss nur die eigene Form wiederkommen....
Ihr habt bestimmt auch noch Schnee, oder?

Ich fahre morgen mit dem Inbred auf dem Träger wieder nach LM.
Grundlage auf freien Wegen...


VG


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

Hallo mein Lieblingshesse!

Ist doch seeehr schick geworden!!!! 
Finde die Bremssättel sehr sexy!
Kurbel ist auch geil, zusammen mit dem Umwerfer und über den Lenker habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, wobei mich bissel das Rot stört. 
Bei der billigeren Variante ist es weiß (oder silber?).

Dir dann auch noch ein sonniges WE!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Danke Veikko. 

Die günstigere Variante (aber bestimmt nicht schlechtere) hat weiße Linien.
Silber ist die Ltd-Version, welche ich am Niner habe. Da aber jetzt gecleant.

Leider ist die Quali vom aufgelackten Streifen nicht soooo prall! - Am Sattelrohr angekratzt und der Lack hängt jetzt wie ein Fetzen da. Kommt so´n FIZIK-Gummiring drüber.


Lesen uns bestimmt später nochmal. Nach dem Kaffee fahre ich kurz Rolle...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

Bissle hamma noch, aber geht schon gut zurück. Morgen wieder Intervalle mit dem zaboo. Heute sind auch die elixir 5sl auf x9 trigger matchmaker gekommen,...

Der garmin kommt hoffentlich morgen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Sehr schön, das Salsa!

Hat Conti Probleme mit dem Rundlauf oder ist die rote Seitenwand elliptisch?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Das kam eben noch...





Die S-Works-Kurbel liegt schon parat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Salsa!
> 
> Hat Conti Probleme mit dem Rundlauf oder ist die rote Seitenwand elliptisch?



Servus 

Rundlauf ist gut, Montage stimmt und von oben sieht auch alles gut aus!
Muss wohl so sein...


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Salsa!
> 
> Hat Conti Probleme mit dem Rundlauf oder ist die rote Seitenwand elliptisch?



Die Streifen werden in Thüringen draufgemacht aber billige Arbeiter sind nicht zwangsläufig die besten! 

Bei meinem Radon sind die Streifen auf den Reifen auch mit Versätzen drin, ärgert mich immer.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

Moin Marco,

gefällt mir richtig gut das Bike Viel Spaß damit...

Ach ja, in HH meldet sich der Frühling an 





Gruß


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Streifen werden in Thüringen draufgemacht aber billige Arbeiter sind nicht zwangsläufig die besten!



Wir haben schon früher für Ikea absichtlich ungenau gefertigt, damit sich die westdeutschen Studenten beim Billy-Aufbau totärgern. 
Das hat sich bewährt und wir haben diese Arbeitsweise für Exportware beibehalten.


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wir haben schon früher für Ikea absichtlich ungenau gefertigt, damit sich die westdeutschen Studenten beim Billy-Aufbau totärgern.
> Das hat sich bewährt und wir haben diese Arbeitsweise für Exportware beibehalten.




  

So, muss jetzt wirklich weg!


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2013)

Viel Spaß auf der Hochzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Männers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oiski poiski kapitanski!

Richtig richtig geil geworden


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2013)

Das Spearfish ist ja mal richtig gut!


----------



## maddda (1. März 2013)

WahnsinnsgerÃ¤t. So wÃ¼rde ich es auch bauen

*Sabbber* Teilewahl is aller erste Sahne, ich hoffe damit werden auch Rennen gefahren

Ich bin gerde knapp 240â¬ SemestergebÃ¼hr losgeworden


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Verdammt gxxl Marco!!

Veikko halt die Ohren steif, viel Spaß!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der letzte Schliff fehlt noch, aber bisher schaut´s so aus:


Heissssss! 

RICHTIG gut geworden!


...das schönste Salsa, würde ich sagen...


----------



## unocz (1. März 2013)

naaaaabend jungs


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> @nopain
> Hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen, aber die Gabel war wohl ein wenig vernachlässigt.
> Zumindest Staubdichtungen und die Schaumstoffringe darunter waren fertig...
> Hab sie wohl nicht so gepflegt wie du, hab 3 Kids und darf nicht soo oft in meine Werkstatt...
> Wart nur ab wenn der Storch nochmal was bringt...



Jungs, absolut geil zu lesen wie die Themen Gabelservice und Pullern während der Fahrt hier von den verschiedenen Parteien vermischt werden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Danke euch!  Freue mich auf die erste Fahrt.  Mir fehlt aber noch Steinschlagschutzfolie. Jemand eine gute Idee??

Und JA, wenn mein Körper will, werden damit auch Rennen gefahren....

Komme gerade von der totlangweiligen Rolle...   Wird verdammt kaaaaalt! -> Duschen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke euch!  Freue mich auf die erste Fahrt.  *Mir fehlt aber noch Steinschlagschutzfolie. Jemand eine gute Idee??*
> 
> Und JA, wenn mein Körper will, werden damit auch Rennen gefahren....
> 
> Komme gerade von der totlangweiligen Rolle...   Wird verdammt kaaaaalt! -> Duschen!


-> http://www.lackprotect.de/bikebogen_race.html

Finde ich sehr gut. Passt sich sehr gut der Rahmenform an. Die Folie ist am Rahmen kaum sichtbar.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal beim Frisööör!



Der verzweifelt mit Sichrheit daran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> -> http://www.lackprotect.de/bikebogen_race.html
> 
> Finde ich sehr gut. Passt sich sehr gut der Rahmenform an. Die Folie ist am Rahmen kaum sichtbar.



Hi Constantin....


Ich bin so blöd!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Meine Ex-ex-ex-ex....-Schwiegermum hat einen 3M Klebetechnikvertrieb. Sollte da mal wieder anklopfen   (die Mum war sowieso optisch noch ´nen Tick besser als die Tochter )

...natürlich nur wegen der Folie!! 

Danke dir!!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, da war ich in meinem ganzen Leben einmal, so mit 17 oder so.
> Ansonsten kann so Lockenzeugs jeder schneiden, da brauch man nicht zum Frisööör.



Sag ich doch das sich da keiner mehr rantraut!

@ Marco

das Salsa kommt gut!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Constantin....
> 
> 
> Ich bin so blöd!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Aaach was...


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2013)

Django Unchainend ! richtig guter Film !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aaach was...



Schon!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Django Unchainend ! richtig guter Film !



Gibt´s den schon auf *Nickeloden* ???  



































Moin Jan!
Moin Jens I-III! 
Moin Rest!


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gibt´s den schon auf *Nickeloden* ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne  aber trotzdem gut der Film hart was der Leonardo Di Caprio mit dem Hammer macht :O


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

Moin ihr Sabbeltaschen....

Ich habe mir gestern "Premium Rush" angesehen, netter Film mit tollen Bike-Szenen. 

Gut für die Rolle


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bissle hamma noch, aber geht schon gut zurück. Morgen wieder Intervalle mit dem zaboo. Heute sind auch die elixir 5sl auf x9 trigger matchmaker gekommen,...
> 
> Der garmin kommt hoffentlich morgen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hi Sascha,

ich hab da Heute was in Minden auf dem Rückweg von FFM über Essen abgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2013)

Gz. Ich hab ja auch mit mir gekämpft... Aber den normalen 500er mit zubehoer hab ich für die Hälfte vom neuen 510er bekommen.
Und wie viel Akku Zeit mit Bluetooth über bleibt, wird sich au noch zeigen müssen... Aber zur not, hab ich dann ja jetzt das ganze Zubehör und muss nur noch den tacho tauschen 

Und ich hab keinen stress mehr mit der drecks strava APP, die sich gerne mal nach den ersten paar km einer dreistelligen Tour beendet,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Wir haben nur beim Bestellen nicht darauf geachtet das mit dem Bundleset zu bestellen! 

Das muß ich dann wohl noch mal nachlegen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Grüezi!
Sorry, bin jetzt zu faul im Netz nachzulesen, aber was macht das Ding mit Bluetooth?


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Datenübertragung


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Sabbeltaschen....
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern "Premium Rush" angesehen, netter Film mit tollen Bike-Szenen.
> 
> Gut für die Rolle



Hab den auch gerade gesehen. hat meine Freundin mir in der Videothek in die Hand gedrückt. Gute Erziehung.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Datenübertragung



Achso, ist ja langweilig für was soll das gut sein...
Der 705er tauscht ja auch schon Strecken Daten aus und wenn ich auswerten oder Tracks drauf ziehen will häng ich den ja eh an den Lappi und nebenbei wird der wie von Zauberhand geladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Schade heute Mittag gings hier ja verdammt heiss her, wurde nur über Nippel gelabert...

Wo ist eigentlich unser Stammes Opi??


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab den auch gerade gesehen. hat meine Freundin mir in der Videothek in die Hand gedrückt. Gute Erziehung.



Und, wie hat er Dir/Euch gefallen?


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Achso, ist ja langweilig für was soll das gut sein...
> Der 705er tauscht ja auch schon Strecken Daten aus und wenn ich auswerten oder Tracks drauf ziehen will häng ich den ja eh an den Lappi und nebenbei wird der wie von Zauberhand geladen...



Da muss ich mich mal genauer mir beschäftigen und dann kann ich Dir genaueres berichten.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Schade heute Mittag gings hier ja verdammt heiss her, wurde nur über Nippel gelabert...
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich unser Stammes Opi??



Und über die Entleerung diverser Flüssigkeiten.


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und, wie hat er Dir/Euch gefallen?



Moin Digga!


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich mal genauer mir beschäftigen und dann kann ich Dir genaueres berichten.


Alle klar Jens, danke!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Und über die Entleerung diverser Flüssigkeiten.


Naja muss halt flutschen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Veiggo!!!
Komm mal her men gutster!!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Digga!



Na Wilfried...


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na Wilfried...



Bei Dir ja wohl momentan eher Tee als Pils!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

Joh... und das eigene Bett! Aber der ganze Dreck löst sich endlich und das ist immer ein gutes Zeichen auf den Weg zum Gesund werden!

Das Garmin ist fein, aber ich komme mit diesem neumodischen Zeug nicht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

Jungs, bin gleich raus.  Beziehungspflege! 

 @Marcus

Ich hoffe auf morgen, tel-technisch.



Schüssssss


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Joh... und das eigene Bett! Aber der ganze Dreck löst sich endlich und das ist immer ein gutes Zeichen auf den Weg zum Gesund werden!
> 
> Das Garmin ist fein, aber ich komme mit diesem neumodischen Zeug nicht klar.



Mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, bin gleich raus.  Beziehungspflege!
> 
> @Marcus
> 
> ...



Das nimmt zur Zeit auch kein Ende bei Dir!

Tschö!


----------



## InoX (1. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Und, wie hat er Dir/Euch gefallen?



Ich war positiv überrascht.  Hätte gedacht dass der weniger gut wird. Die Räder haben mir gefallen.


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

Werde auch mal die Augen schließen

GN8 Jungs und noch einen schönen Freitag


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)

Wie alt warst du auf dem Bild Maggus??

Gute Nacht Dir!!


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wie alt warst du auf dem Bild Maggus??



4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das nimmt zur Zeit auch kein Ende bei Dir!
> 
> Tschö!



Da hast du Recht!!!!  



Cihan hat es eben live amTel mitbekommen. Haben kurz geschnaggt. 
- Aber das gehört hier nicht so hin....  
Danach wollte ich Marcus mal anrufen.
Leider habe ich durch ein Telefonat auf der Rolle das Telefon geflutet.... nun mag´s nimmer!


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Ich bin auch weg, hab wenig geschlafen letzte Nacht!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2013)

moin jungs...
 @marco

Sieht wirklich saugeil aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

Morgen 
Der garmin ist in Freiburg. Vllt man ich ihn ja heute mittag einweihen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Mooooin!

Endlich blauer Himmel und SONNNNEEEEE!


----------



## unocz (2. März 2013)

moin moin !

hier leider alles bewölkt


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

Ich hab auch Wolken,... Komme aber eh erst heute mittag aufs bike.
Matchmaker sind dran. Sieht gut aus. Das lefty Vorderrad ist auch frisch belagert... Alles gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. März 2013)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2013)

moin

Wetter bei uns immer noch bestens

Jungs, laßt doch für uns kranke mal ein paar Bilder da...sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

Naja... Heute mittag Intervalle... Da ist noch Sooo Drall mit knipsen, aber ich gugg mal...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (2. März 2013)

Intervalle fahr ich am liebsten auf der Rolle.

Wenn ich die mitm Rennrad fahre gehts unter Garantie bei Intervallbeginn bergab(wobei ich intervall mittlerweil auch bergab mal fast hingekriegt hab) oder ich steh an ner Roten Ampel


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

Ich hab hier ne kleine runde, die her xc Strecke recht nahe kommt. So 15min mit ~3min Abfahrt. Vllt nimm ich nachher mal die cam mit...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (2. März 2013)

So ein Strecke muss ich mir auch mal zurechtlegen, weil bei längeren Sachen is das mit den Intervallen immer plöd...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

Ich fahre meine Intervalle immer hin den den bergen... Auf der Strasse ist mir das zu heiss... Da hab ich mit puls 180 schon gut tempo drauf,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2013)

Morsche!

Schon zwei Bäume umgeschubbst heute und gleich gehts zur Familienfeier.
Bei dem tollen Wetter wäre ich lieber aufm Rad 

Immerhin hab ich noch die neue Disc-Crossgabel fürs Kaffenback bestellt.
Dann fliegt die Python raus und es kann auch Disc umgebaut werden 
Ja das ist zwar ketzerisch, aber ich mische wieder Stahlrahmen mit Carbongabel


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2013)

Malzeit Allerseits!
Der Stammes Opi war Gestern zum Badminton-Training (4h) weil es morgen zu den Landesmeisterschaften geht (AK50+)

Das SALSA sieht super aus! Jetzt müsste es nur noch schwarz-brünierte Kassetten geben  .

So jetzt erstmal auf Rad ins Gelände, mal sehen ob ichs noch kann, das schöne Wetter ausnutzen .

Bis denne, seit alle schön fleißig aber übertreibt es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das Garmin ist fein, aber ich komme mit diesem neumodischen Zeug nicht klar.


 
Dachte ich auch mal, aber jetzt geht es nicht mehr ohne.

Mir fehlt nur noch ein Smartfone, aber da habe ich so meine Bedenken da ich bestimmt ein sehr Großes brauche damit ich was drauf erkenne
Beim Edge800 klappts noch einigermaßen(Display ist beim 705 wesentlich deutlicher )


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Malzeit Allerseits!
> Der Stammes Opi war Gestern zum Badminton-Training (4h) weil es morgen zu den Landesmeisterschaften geht (AK50+)
> 
> Das SALSA sieht super aus! Jetzt müsste es nur noch schwarz-brünierte Kasetten geben  .
> ...



Moin Jens!
Wusste ichs doch das Du DAS mit dem Opi nicht übersiehst...
Viel Spaß draussen!


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Wetter bei uns immer noch bestens
> 
> Jungs, laßt doch für uns kranke mal ein paar Bilder da...sascha



Ich mache gleich welche!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

ich bin auch gerade am go pro laden


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2013)

Moin Jungs! Der erste wirklich geile Tag des Jahres und ich bin nicht zu Haus und ein Bike habe ich auch nicht mit.  Viel Spaß denen die biken und gute Besserung den Kranken.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2013)

hallo veikko bei uns siehts kagge aus und ichgeh nur auf die rolle, da ich ned zu weit weg darf...dienst...fu**ck


----------



## maddda (2. März 2013)

Hier siehts auch super aus

Ich bin grad am Kochen, dann such ich mir ein Bike ausm Keller aus und geh ne Runde spielen


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2013)

Dann sei doch froh wenn das Wetter kacke ist, da tut der  WE Dienst nicht so weh! ;-) Hier scheint die Sonne wie blöd.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2013)

wenns schön wäre würde ich ja trotzdem ne runde drehen in der nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2013)

Moin zusammen!




Metrum schrieb:


> Viel Spaß denen die biken und gute Besserung den Kranken.



Veikko, hast du schon wieder aus der Bergpredigt zitiert?


----------



## BENDERR (2. März 2013)

soooo, war heute das erste mal fÃ¼r dieses jahr das canyon ausfÃ¼hren







war sehr geil! 7Â°C und sonne 

hab nur leider festgestellt, dass ich ein neues mittleres kettenblatt brauch.. und gesehn, dass das 50â¬ kosten soll


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hab nur leider festgestellt, dass ich ein neues mittleres kettenblatt brauch.. und gesehn, dass das 50 kosten soll


 
Passt auch ein XT-Compositblatt drauf, die halten super und sind günstig?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2013)

Ein paar Fotos, habe heute mal meine Vereinskollegen besucht Super Wetter aber der Boden ist nass wie ein Schwamm


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2013)

Herr Bender schönes Bike

weißt du wie schwer die Kurbel ist?

Jensen schön schön


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Moinsen! Zurück mit dem Bike aus dem Wald. Sonnenschein, 6 Grad und trockener Untergrund.

Nur der Wind war noch ganz schön kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2013)

Bis später, auf zu Purple Schulz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2013)

Heute dem Schneematsch entflohen und an der Lahn entlang mit dem Ziel Dom Limburg. Grundlagen-Km sammeln...








Jetzt auf die Couch...



*@JensIII*

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bis später, auf zu Purple schulz



Ich dachte die wären schon weg vom Fenster!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. März 2013)

schön bunt Herr TT 

ps. so schmutzig war meins noch nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2013)

Sooo 3runden intervalle im schneematsch... Net schoen, aber aua!
Im schnee au haerter und laenger, daher nur 3 statt 4geplanten...
Video muss ich mal auf die schnelle schnippeln.

Garmin kam auch,... Muss ich mal noch "einarbeiten" und nachher gibts beim 24h team essen noch ne scott gabel fuers rennrad... Nach nem mini auffahrunfall trau ich der verbauten nimmer :/

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## BENDERR (2. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Herr Bender schönes Bike
> 
> weißt du wie schwer die Kurbel ist?
> 
> Jensen schön schön



danke 
hab sie im winter mal gewogen gehabt. 773g mit kettenblättern und kettenblattschrauben (lt. küchenwaage)




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Passt auch ein XT-Compositblatt drauf, die halten super und sind günstig?



mh. habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass shimano und sram nicht passen.
weiß jmd ob ta specialties oder frm blätter draufpassen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2013)

Ach hier war heute super Wetter. Bis auf ein paar Schneereste und matschige Stellen war's sogar ziemlich trocken. Und es war schön, die Brille endlich mal wieder nicht nur des Schutzes gegen Wind und Zeugs wegen aufhaben zu müssen.
Heute war ich auch endlich mal wieder zufriedenstellend schnell unterwegs.


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mh. habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass shimano und sram nicht passen.
> weiß jmd ob ta specialties oder frm blätter draufpassen?



Specialites und Frm müsste gehen, hast doch Lochkreis 104/64 oder?



Hab mir heute den Fuss gut verbunden und bin auch zwei Stündchen bei +4 raus.
Ging ganz gut am Anfang aber dann kam der Schnee und der Boden war ne Plage...
Hab gerade mal 28km und 730hm gepackt...


----------



## maddda (2. März 2013)

Ich bin heute mal wieder Freeridehardtail größtenteils im EB gefahren. Ist iwe verdammt spaßig


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Sonne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (2. März 2013)

Sehr schön, ich denke hier gehts auch bald los!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2013)

Das Brillenbild im Nachbarfred ist auch sehr gut!


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Brillenbild im Nachbarfred ist auch sehr gut!



Da hab ich noch eins von, kann ich ja mal noch hochladen.

P.S. Marco, Du um diese Uhrzeit hier!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2013)

War ja früher normal, wird auch wieder so.
Heute:  Disse ab 22.30....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2013)

An der Nase eines Mannes.....
 Seh ich da einen Pickel??


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Nö, zur Zeit gerade nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2013)

Für den Onkel Doc:

Sportful Karpos Express!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich dachte die wären schon weg vom Fenster!


Er kanns noch (inzwischen mit wechselnden Partnern), hat aber einige sehr nachdenkliche Songs auf dem neuen Album


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für den Onkel Doc:
> 
> Sportful Karpos Express!




Grazie Jens...

Hei bin gerade fertig mein i phone wieder so einzurichten, dass es funktioniert. Mein ollerr sohnemann hat mir das tel komplett gelöscht. Fragt mich ned wie er das geschaft hat.
1h gebraucht um alles wieder aufzubaun

Geht wieder alles wie vorher...zum glück specihere ich die fotos im vorzu auf dem compi ab.

Hätte ihn an die wand klatschen können aber habe mich supi zurückgehalten.

gute nacht jungs bis heute morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2013)

Schönen Sonntag Allerseits !


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag Allerseits !


----------



## maddda (3. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## unocz (3. März 2013)

morgen,

ich werde mich gleich mal auf bike wagen aber trotz sonne -4,2 grad   :/


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Wir haben 5 Grad Plus und kein Wind. Und ich muss ja unbedingt für Kunden auf so einer bekloppten Regionalmesse arbeiten! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

Ich war auch schon ne stunde auf dem rad... Die letzten 15min kan dann auch die sonne raus.
Jetzt ist luke aergen angesagt 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Grazie Jens...
> 
> Hei bin gerade fertig mein i phone wieder so einzurichten, dass es funktioniert. Mein ollerr sohnemann hat mir das tel komplett gelöscht. Fragt mich ned wie er das geschaft hat.
> 1h gebraucht um alles wieder aufzubaun
> ...



  Sowas kenn ich, sobald ich mein Handy ausm Auge lass hats mein kleinster in der Hand...



Yes, wusst ichs doch heute Sonnenschein mit 5 grad gleich ab aufs Rad vielleicht kommt man heute etwas höher...!

Viel Spaß mit Luke Papa Vader...!!


EDIT:    MOIN!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

Meiner bringt mir meins..."papa aendi"

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meiner bringt mir meins..."papa aendi"
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



 

Bei mir heissts dann....Papa gibs ändi jez.


----------



## unocz (3. März 2013)

wieder das, wird zeit das es frühling wird.
oberhalb von 300m alles mit eis übersät.........


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

DAS hab ich gestern auch gemerkt... gerade am moviemaker installieren


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. März 2013)

Mahlzeit! 

Hier werden schon wieder schicke Bikes gezeigt!


----------



## sellyoursoul (3. März 2013)

Habs heute von der anderen Seite mal probiert, irgendwann war aber trotzdem Schluss...
Dafür super Wetter und endlich Sonne!!
Jetzt gehts mit der Fam raus, schönen Sonntag Euch!!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2013)

Ich war vorhin auch noch mal fleißig aufm Rad. Immernoch viel Schnee im Wald...

Achja, ich hab gerade eben erfahren, dass ich beim CL-Spiel Dortmund - Donetsk live anwesend sein werde.
Jetzt muss ich aber noch entscheiden, welchen meiner Freunde ich mitnehme


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

Passe 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2013)

Hallo Männer, sieht hier so aus als hätte euch der schwere Waldboden beim Trainieren verschluckt, Keiner hier.
Mein Tag war sehr deprimierend, in der Auslosung wurde unser Doppel leider den Favoriten zugewiesen und wir nach 3,5h Warten, gleich in der ersten Runde rausflogen, wäre ich nur Rad gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

Das ist immer die beste Lösung 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2013)

Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen 

Was fährt Sascha nun für Züge/Hüllen am SSP Crosser?


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2013)

wärst lieber aufs bike gegangen Jens III...

Bin auch unterwegs gewesen...bild von gestern...hab aber auch heute ne schlammpackung gegeben...





grüsse aus dem endlich mal sonnigen Bern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen
> 
> Was fährt Sascha nun für Züge/Hüllen am SSP Crosser?



Wie kommst da drauf? Nokon

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (3. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, sieht hier so aus als hätte euch der schwere Waldboden beim Trainieren verschluckt, Keiner hier.
> Mein Tag war sehr deprimierend, in der Auslosung wurde unser Doppel leider den Favoriten zugewiesen und wir nach 3,5h Warten, gleich in der ersten Runde rausflogen, wäre ich nur Rad gefahren



Hallo Jense und Rest!
Naja, ich bin ja nun wieder zu Hause und wollte auch alles rücklesen aber ich bin dann irgendwann auf ein Bild in Nahaufnahme vom o.w. Jens gestoßen, und habe daraufhin abgebrochen.
Ist was wichtiges passiert?
War dass heut beim Badminton was man früher schlicht Federball nannte, Jens III?
Spielt man(n) das in Hosen oder Röckchen? 
Wärst mal besser Rad gefahren!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie kommst da drauf? Nokon
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hab schon mal irgendwann gefragt, ist aber wohl untergegangen.

Demnächst kommt nämlich meine CX-Disc Gabel und ich brauche noch Züge.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2013)

OK, sry... Hab ich wohl überlesen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (3. März 2013)

Nokons werten ein Rad immer ziemlich auf finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Moin,

back on topic!

@ Veikko


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> War dass heut beim Badminton was man früher schlicht Federball nannte, Jens III?
> Spielt man(n) das in Hosen oder Röckchen?
> Wärst mal besser Rad gefahren!


 
An einen Rock hatte ich auch schon gedacht , im gemischten Doppel wären die Chancen besser gewesen, bloß woher bekomme ich so schnell lange Locken (ich glaube jemand fährt hier mit solchen Dingern rumm)


wärst lieber aufs bike gegangen Jens III...

Oder hätte mein Rad geputzt


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wärst lieber aufs bike gegangen Jens III...
> 
> Bin auch unterwegs gewesen...bild von gestern...hab aber auch heute ne schlammpackung gegeben...
> 
> ...


 
Die Schweizer Kennen den Nutzen von (riesen) Satteltaschen, genau mein Ding, einer muss ja den Rest der Truppe im Ernstfall retten


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2013)

Beim training habe ich ned immer lust alles im trikot mitzuschleppen.
Tool, schlauch, 2 patronen, aufsatz für die patrone, reifenheber...das wars. 

Muss dir aber recht geben Jens III

Meine dienste wurden schon einige male gebrauchtbei den kollegen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2013)

Wollte nur mal schnell HALLO sagen....   Wieder keine Zeit für´s IBC. 

Pendel zw. Bikemarkt und dem nächsten Anstrich hin und her....

*S T R E S S ! ! ! ! *

Sogar Tatort passt heute zeitlich nicht..... 

Allen einen guten Wochenstart!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Läuft sowieso Polizeiruf 110!


Sreichen am Sonntag Abends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2013)

ironman


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ironman



Jenau!


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Moin Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2013)

Moin Jens


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2013)

Hallo Benjamin, 
du hast doch auch ein E-Type-Umwerfer an deinem Canyon, ich habe mir aus der überflüssigen Halterung fürs Tretlager eine einfache, leichte und sichere Kettenführung gebaut. Fahre ich schon mehrere Jahre am Epic und hatte seitdem keinen Kettenabsprung nach innen zum Rahmen mehr.
Du mußt das Blech etwas umformen und anpassen.
( Bitte entschuldigt den Dreck, ist sonst nicht meine Art)









Die Bilder sind in meinem Album größer


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Beim training habe ich ned immer lust alles im trikot mitzuschleppen.
> Tool, schlauch, 2 patronen, aufsatz für die patrone, reifenheber...das wars.
> 
> Muss dir aber recht geben Jens III
> ...



hab ich auch alles dabei und keinen reisekoffer unterm sattel


----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2013)

moin!!

du hast da einfach ein stück blech noch an die vordere aufnahme festgeschraubt?
ich kanns nicht richtig erkennen.. könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es noch früh am morgen ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

sieht nach nem zersaebelten etype blech aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Das scheint der Jens kreativ!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!!
> 
> du hast da einfach ein stück blech noch an die vordere aufnahme festgeschraubt?
> ich kanns nicht richtig erkennen.. könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es noch früh am morgen ist


Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Nee, das ist bestimmt nicht der Morgen sondern der Dreck
Ich hatte doch noch die E-Type-Befestigungsplatte übrig und die habe ich dann abgesägt, abgefeilt und soweit verbogen, das es knapp am kleinen Kettenblatt mit Kette vorbeiläuft. Das Blech ist an der vorderen und hinteren Schraube angeschraubt! 
Du mußt es wahrscheinlich weiter anpassen(wenns geht) bis zum mittleren Blatt.(bei 2fach)



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sieht nach nem zersaebelten etype blech aus.


----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2013)

aha aha! ich verstehe so langsam  
ich hab aber nen 3-fach direct mount umwerfer...
dann bräucht ich ja erst noch n e-type ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aha aha! ich verstehe so langsam
> ich hab aber nen 3-fach direct mount umwerfer...
> dann bräucht ich ja erst noch n e-type ^^


 
Ich weiß garnicht, ob es da beim Umwerfer einen Unterschied gibt?
Ev. war bei dir das Halteblech nicht mit dabei, aber aus 3-4mm dicken Alublech kann man sich mit wenig Aufwand so eine Führung bauen.
Lohnt aber nur wenn die Kette ab u. zu nach Innen abspringt.
(benötigt wird: Blech, Laubsäge, Halbrundfeile, Bohrmaschine mit pass. Bohrer und 2 längere Schrauben und Lust)


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Moooin


----------



## xmaxle (4. März 2013)

Morgen. Im Leichtbauforum hängt noch der Hauch eines Clownmassakers


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

wo, was? hae???


----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, ob es da beim Umwerfer einen Unterschied gibt?
> Ev. war bei dir das Halteblech nicht mit dabei, aber aus 3-4mm dicken Alublech kann man sich mit wenig Aufwand so eine Führung bauen.
> Lohnt aber nur wenn die Kette ab u. zu nach Innen abspringt.
> (benötigt wird: Blech, Laubsäge, Halbrundfeile, Bohrmaschine mit pass. Bohrer und 2 längere Schrauben und Lust)



ich musste mich eben auch erstmal kundig machen 
aber ein e-type umwerfer wird am innenlager befestigt und direct-mount halt mit schrauben _direct_ am rahmen 

e-type:







direct-mount:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

und jetzt nimmst das blech, mit dem der umwerfer ans innelager kommt und modifizierst das. das schraubst du nun in k-edge chaincatcher manier an den direkt mount umwerfer und passt!

oder du montierst ne kettenfuehrung und fahrst 1x9/10  

oder du nimmst geld in die hand und montierst direkt xx1


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und jetzt nimmst das blech, mit dem der umwerfer ans innelager kommt und modifizierst das. das schraubst du nun in k-edge chaincatcher manier an den direkt mount umwerfer und passt!
> 
> oder du montierst ne kettenfuehrung und fahrst 1x9/10
> 
> oder du nimmst geld in die hand und montierst direkt xx1


 
....oder Singlespeed


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

hab ich eins... mit richtigen bergen sinnfrei


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich musste mich eben auch erstmal kundig machen
> aber ein e-type umwerfer wird am innenlager befestigt und direct-mount halt mit schrauben _direct_ am rahmen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2013)

okay okay okay! *jetzt* hab ichs! 

1x9 fahr ich schon am trainingsrad @Sascha 
muss mir nur mal noch ne vernünftige KeFü kaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

warum nur da? aber ich muss ja zugeben. ich habe auch noch einen 2. spider fuer dei x0 kurbel mit 39/26 + trigger und umwerfer montage bereit da, das ich innerhalb von ~45minuten das epic auf 2x9 umbauen kann, wenn es zu nem rennen geht, wo ich mit 1x9 net durch komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2013)

bin das noch am testen 
im training klappts eigntl gut.. aber hab schiss, dass es im rennen nicht reicht ^^


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Ich hab gestern und heute viel geschraubt. Korallen aus den Tubelessreifen befreit, Sattelstütze von innen geputzt, Schriftzug von der Bremsscheibe zum Ventil ausgerichtet, Lager getauscht usw. Jez bin ich erstmal zufrieden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern und heute viel geschraubt. Korallen aus den Tubelessreifen befreit, Sattelstütze von innen geputzt, Schriftzug von der Bremsscheibe zum Ventil ausgerichtet, Lager getauscht usw. Jez bin ich erstmal zufrieden...


 
.....Bremsen entlüftet, 110 Röllchen in der Kette getauscht, Bowdenzüge gereinigt, Räder zentriert, Freilauf gereinigt u. leicht geölt, Pedallager gefettet......Weiter gehts!


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Servus leute. 

Hab gerade meine Gabel schonmal auseinander genommen, damit ich sie morgen dann schnell Servicen kann

Sowei war das auch alles einfach und ging mit SRAM anleitung sehr gut


Naja jez hab ich enddeckt, dass sich rund um die Standrohre Dreckablagerungen gebildet haben. Naja eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber dort hat sich die Beschichtung der Gabel abgelöst und die stellen sind rau

Hier mal ein Bild:




Unter den schwarzen Dreckablagerungen ist die Beschichtung komplett weg.

So ein Ring zieht sich mit Unterbrechungen rund um beide Standrohre....
Dürfte im Eingebautem Zustand auf höhe der Staubabstreifer, bzw etwas drunter liegen.

Jetzt die Frage ist das schlimm?In wie weit beeinträchtigt das die Performance?
Wollte die Gabel servicen, weil sie etwas hakelig ein und ausfederte...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

Kann sogar sein, dass deswegen die Staubabstreifer weiter kaputt gerieben werden und die Gabel deshalb schlecht performt.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich noch einen Startplatz in Sundern-Hagen bekomme.
Die haben sogar einen Countdown auf der Seite


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

> Kann sogar sein, dass deswegen die Staubabstreifer weiter kaputt gerieben werden und die Gabel deshalb schlecht performt.



Hört sich ja net wirklich gut an
So wieß aussieht liegen die Stellen im eigebauten Zustand aber unter den Staubabstreifern.
Also unter den Staubabstreifern im Casting sind ja diese Führungsbuchsen...Diese beigen gelochten Teile. Da sind ja so löcher drin, da hat sich relativ viel Dreck dring gesammeltBekomm den kaum raus.

Hoffe, dass wir uns in Sundern sehen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

Was hastn du mit der Gabel angestellt?!
Wie lange bist du denn ohne Service gefahren?


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Im Prinzip ein Jahr. Herbst 2011 gekauft...im wesentlichen nur in der Saison 2012 an der Rennfeile gefahren..


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

Komisch, ich bin die Magura Durin und eine RS Recon jeweils über 1,5 Jahre ohne Service gefahren und die waren innen nicht siffig.
Die Abstreifer waren braun, aber sonst tipp topp.

Kannst du das nicht reklamieren? Sowas darf nicht sein mMn.

Hab noch einen Startplatz in SH bekommen


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Naja also sie ist ca.12 Rennen gefahren...

Hab gerade nachgeschaut, es waren ca. 160 Betriebsstunden

Toll isses echt nicht

Glaube nicht, dass da reklamieren drin ist....

Dann sehen wir uns in Sundern Fährste auch 55?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja also sie ist ca.12 Rennen gefahren...
> 
> Hab gerade nachgeschaut, es waren ca. 160 Betriebsstunden
> 
> ...



Versuch macht Kluch. Beim Händler gekauft? 

Jop. 55km reichen mir ja. Nur werden wir uns wohl nicht sehen. Starte ja im Lizenzblock


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Hab die bei bike-discount gekauft...




> Jop. 55km reichen mir ja. Nur werden wir uns wohl nicht sehen. Starte ja im Lizenzblock



Au priority boarding...da fühlt man sich immer direkt schneller


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Servus leute.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage ist das schlimm?In wie weit beeinträchtigt das die Performance?
> Wollte die Gabel servicen, weil sie etwas hakelig ein und ausfederte...


 
Hallo Philipp, 
es klingt hart aber die Rohre sind hin, wenn du Glück hast sind die Stellen unter den Simmerringen  in der Gabel sodas kein neuer Schmutz eindringt.(die Simmerringe erneuern) Die Übergänge an den rauen Stellen mußt Du vorsichtig entgraten o. polieren damit sie nicht so stark scheuern und die neuen Dichtringe verletzen.(Vorsicht, die Rohre ohne Beschichtung sind an der Oberfläche sehr weich)
Eine Weile kannst du die Gabel noch fahren, solltest aber immer das Spiel kontrollieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

Sieht echt net gut aus...sry die ist Schrott. Kannst aber schauen, ob du ne billige gebrauchte findest und nen Frankenstein zusammen baust 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2013)

Suuuper Wetter heute! War nur bissel feucht im Gelände. 









Muss dann erstmal lesen was alles passiert ist.

Ach ja - Moin!


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Ei verfluchtNaja danke für eure Einschätzung 


Hier das ganze ausmaß:






Links hab ich den Dreck schon abgemacht...rechts die stelle mit Dreck.
Auf der linken seite geht der Krempel fast einmal komplett drumherum, auf der anderen Seite is das was man sieht fritte...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

moin leute

mensch Veikko dein 29 wird langsam und läuft es auch?

gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab die bei bike-discount gekauft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm, ich würde zumindest mal fragen. Mehr als nein sagen können sie nicht.

Jap. Ist doch der einzige Grund für Lizenz oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Ich ruf einfach morgen mal an, hast ja recht fragen kostet nix...

Durfte in Wetter letztes Jahr auch ausser ersten Reihe starten. Weil wegen nutrixxion Wertung. total geil, wenn das ganze Feld platz macht um einen durchzulassen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

Wenn man so eine Gabel 5 Jahre ohne Service fährt oder Macken im außeliegenden Teil der Standrohre sind, könnte ich es verstehen. Aber so?!


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Wundere mich auch, gut die hat verdammt harte Rennen hinter sich, aber eigentlich darf sowas net passieren. Vor allem Soll man ja die Staubabstreifer nur einmal pro Jahr tauschenSolltest mal sehen wie viel siffe im Casting ist. Erinnert eher an ein PeelingGel für überteuerte Schönheitsfarmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

War bei der Gabel diesen Winter auch Salzwasser von der Straße mit im Spiel ? Salz zerfrisst übel die Rohre wenn es Zeit zum Einwirken hatte und sich in den Abstreifringen festgesetzt hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2013)

So sah mal ne alte sid xc aus... Die hatte dann auch bald noch Spiel und war echt nur noch Tonne... Hab sie dann zum ausschlachten für nen appel und nen ei noch verkauft

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (4. März 2013)

Wie war die Gabel denn eingestellt ? 
Denn nen Kollege von mir hatte das auch am 4x'er mit ner Reba und er ist die nach einem Service und neuen Dichtungen und Staubabstreifern weiter gefahren. Es ist aber eh normal das die Beschichtung abgeht, zumindestens im härteren einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Naja also beim 12h Indoorrennen in Rotenburg war schon Salz im spiel...



> Es ist aber eh normal das die Beschichtung abgeht, zumindestens im härteren einsatz.



Das darf eigentlich nicht sein!



> o sah mal ne alte sid xc aus... Die hatte dann auch bald noch Spiel und war echt nur noch Tonne... Hab sie dann zum ausschlachten für nen appel und nen ei noch verkauft



Bleibt mir auch wohl net viel anderes über. Naja Evtl behalt ich sie auch, evtl kann mein Vater das ein oder andere Teil für seine Reba gebrauchten...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2013)

So bin mal weg, Höhenmeter in der Halle sammeln


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

nadenn viel spaß und sport frei


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2013)

Ich war da heute lieber bei Sonne und ein wenig Restschnee im Wald spielen.
Macht so langsam wieder richtig Spaß. Man muss nicht sinnlos durch den Schnee waten und läuft nicht mehr Gefahr Stöcke und Steine unter der Schneedecke zu treffen.


----------



## Junior97 (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja also beim 12h Indoorrennen in Rotenburg war schon Salz im spiel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei den meisten Boxxern geht unten die Beschichtung biscchen ab oder blast aus.


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Ausblassen is aber was anderes als mein Schadensbild...


Naja werde wohl aber Rock Shox dann den Rücken kehren


----------



## Junior97 (4. März 2013)

Was kommt den vielleicht neu dran ?


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ein Jahr. Herbst 2011 gekauft...im wesentlichen nur in der Saison 2012 an der Rennfeile gefahren..



Schick das Foto doch mal direkt per Mail an den Sram Service in Schweinfurt oder zum Rock Shox Servicepartner Hartje. Mal sehen wie die damit umgehen.


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ausblassen is aber was anderes als mein Schadensbild...
> 
> 
> Naja werde wohl aber Rock Shox dann den Rücken kehren



Warte doch erstmal ab was sie dazu sagen. Wäre für mich nun kein Grund Rock Shox den Rücken zu kehren. Hatte nie Probleme mit den Gabeln und war immer zufrieden. Kann ja immer mal was passieren und sich ein Fehler einschleichen.


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ausblassen is aber was anderes als mein Schadensbild...
> 
> 
> Naja werde wohl aber Rock Shox dann den Rücken kehren



Warte doch erst einmal ab wie kulant die sich verhalten. Probleme kannst Du auch mit anderen Gabeln haben.

Edit

Der Veikko war schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. März 2013)

Also meine Durin sah innen und an den Rohren absolut neu aus und so wie das Casting aussieht wurde die nicht gerade zimperlich benutzt. Kauf dir ne Durin fÃ¼r 169â¬.


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Muss auch sagen das daß kein Grund ist sich gegen Rock Shox zu entscheiden...

Ich bin meine nun fast 3 Jahre ohne jeglichen Service gefahren, Sommer und Winter, Training und auch ein paar Rennen.
Und an der Gabel war nichts.
Gut die Dichtungen waren ziemlich hinüber, wurde halt mal Zeit für den Service, aber kaum Dreck drinne etc.

Und ich sag mal so, hättest Du den kleinen Service durchgeführt nach 50 std. wäre vielleicht garnichts passiert.
Der Dreck wäre raus und hätte keinen Schaden angerichtet.
Hast ja geschrieben das es 160 std. waren und das Pech war sicherlich auch noch mit bei, keine Frage.
Klar verstehe ich das Dich das ärgert, aber wenn ich beim Auto dreimal den Ölwechsel nicht mache und der Motor mir dann verreckt brauch ich danach auch nicht auf den Hersteller schimpfen.

Soll nicht böse oder blöd rüberkommen Philip, hab mich ja auch nie um meine Gabel gekümmert...

Aber wohl etwas mehr Glück gehabt wie Du...

Just my two cents...


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Nagut schauen, was sie dazu sagen werde ich mal, aber sowas darf nicht sein.
Darauf ne neue GAbel zu kaufen hab ich eigentlich keinen Lust 
Iwe finde ich keine Emailadresse zu Sram in Schweinfurt. Da steht immer [email protected] lande ich doch bestimmt in Übersee oder?

Klar hab ich die intervalle net eingehalten, das erklärt aber nicht warum da überhaupt Dreck reingekommen ist. Weil die Staubabstreifer sollten auch nur einmal im Jahr gewechselt werden...


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nagut schauen, was sie dazu sagen werde ich mal, aber sowas darf nicht sein.
> Darauf ne neue GAbel zu kaufen hab ich eigentlich keinen Lust
> Iwe finde ich keine Emailadresse zu Sram in Schweinfurt. Da steht immer [email protected] lande ich doch bestimmt in Übersee oder?
> 
> Klar hab ich die intervalle net eingehalten, das erklärt aber nicht warum da überhaupt Dreck reingekommen ist. Weil die Staubabstreifer sollten auch nur einmal im Jahr gewechselt werden...



Dann schick die Mail doch erst einmal hier hin zu Händen Herrn Heiner Witte.


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

So hab mal an Hartje geschrieben/Bild geschickt, danke für den Tipp

War ehrlich und hab die Betriebsstunden/Einsatz dazugeschrieben, ich bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Bin ich auch mal gespannt...
Drück Dir die Daumen!!


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So hab mal an Hartje geschrieben/Bild geschickt, danke für den Tipp
> 
> War ehrlich und hab die Betriebsstunden/Einsatz dazugeschrieben, ich bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen...



Wenn das nicht klappt melde Dich noch mal bei mir. ich habe da noch ein paar direkte Kontakte zu Sram.


----------



## maddda (4. März 2013)

Danke dir  Aber wenn das net klappt Ruf ich erstmal bei sram Deutschland an... Wobei das mach ich morgen früh eh mal...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

wurde leider gerade zerflückt und wieder sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Rahmen her Maik!!


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wurde leider gerade zerflückt und wieder sparen



Wieso zerpflückt?


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2013)

Warum wurde es zerpflückt Maik?!

Dennis, der Rahmen ist viel zu klein für Dich! 

Mist jetzt stehts 1:1 Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Stimmt, wobei ich vorhin doch fast Veiklo geschrieben hätte!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

naja ich brauchte die Teile ja erstmal für so ne Fully, aber das Inbred läuft ja noch, aber so lief das scandal gut und war leicht mit dem Crestlaufradsatz


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Also für das Epic?


P.S. Ich bin raus, N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

japp. aber noch nicht fertig und für hier viel zu schwer


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Warum wurde es zerpflückt Maik?!
> 
> Dennis, der Rahmen ist viel zu klein für Dich!
> 
> Mist jetzt stehts 1:1 Jens!




Echt?
Dachte das wäre Marcos Ex...


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2013)

Nacht Jens!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

ist Marcos ex


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Echt?
> Dachte das wäre Marcos Ex...



Maik ist Marco´s Ex?!


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ist Marcos ex



Kaufst Du nur hier von uns ein?
Scandal von Marco
Inbred von mir
von wem ist der Epic?


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Maik ist Marco´s Ex?!


Ach deswegen hat er in letzter Zeit Stress mit seiner Dame...?

Gute Nacht Jens!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ist Marcos ex



Wusst ichs doch, dachte er fährt auch nen 48er Rahmen....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

epic ist nicht von Jens1...

na wir im Osten haben doch nix


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

den 19,5 hatte ich auch kurz da, da der Verkäufer dachte es wäre ne 18" rahmen und nein zu Holy war ich immer nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> epic ist nicht von Jens1...
> 
> na wir im Osten haben doch nix


Deswegen hat der sich gleich verzogen, Jens ich will deinen aber umsonst...
OK, ne Kiste Tannenzäpfle.


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> den 19,5 hatte ich auch kurz da, da der Verkäufer dachte es wäre ne 18" rahmen und nein zu Holy war ich immer nett


Vielleicht zu nett?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)

nein Dennis soooo nicht....


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. März 2013)

War nur Spaß, dachte ich könnte ihn aus der Reserve locken...
Verzeih mir Marco und Maik...ich liebe M&Ms...
GN8T...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2013)




----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

Moin Männer!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (5. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier

Moin


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

und was liegt bei euch so an heute?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

so mal ne wichtige Frage:

meine Freundin malt sehr gut, stellt ihr Bilder auch in DD aus, aber ein Verkauf ist schwierig gibt es auch online Möglichkeiten die Bilder einen größeren Publikum zukommen zu lassen???

Also hat einer ne Tipp???


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. März 2013)

Ich werde mich nachher mal aufs Rad setzten, dann den kleinen ausm Kindergarten abholen danach kochen wir zwei Specialisten zusammen.

...privat...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Hallo Maik, ich glaube man kann handgemalte Bilder nicht angemessen übers Internet verkaufen, ist so mein Gefühl, aber vielleicht gibs eine ansprechende Plattform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

ja danke euch das es schwierig ist, haben wir schon gemerkt also doch eher vermehrt ausstellen...

Dennis, danke ihr ist es sehr wichtig ihre Bilder zu zeigen und ggf. mal eins zu verkaufen /können ja welche bei deinen Bruder mit ausstellen


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. März 2013)

Übers Internet verkaufen ist wohl nichts das denke ich auch, man muss das Netz nutzen um seine Kunst zu verbreiten.
Werd ihn mal darauf ansprechen, Maik.


----------



## xmaxle (5. März 2013)

Bester Sonnenschein Leute ! Bester !!! Ab aufs Rad ! Es riecht nach Frühling. Und nachdem die Beine sich unerwartet frisch anfühlen, wird jetzt erstmal ne neue Gabel gekauft und dann mitm 29er ein bissle Kilometer gefressssssssssssssssen.


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

Maik, was ich ihr auch noch empfehlen kann ist es auf Kanzleien zuzugehen um dort ausstellen zu können. Bei meiner Ex fand jedes Jahr in der Kanzlei ne Vernissage statt und es wurde auch recht gut verkauft. 
Erstens gibt es recht wenige Anwälte mit Hartz IV und zweitens ist das so ziemlich _die_ Berufsgruppe die ständig auf der Suche nach Anlässen zum feiern und saufen ist.
Oder ansonsten in Kunstcafés oder so aber da ist die Kaufkraft nicht vorhanden.


----------



## maddda (5. März 2013)

So mooin Leute


Nach eine Odyssee durch total viele Hotlines hab ich in der Gabelsache etwas erreicht.

Die Gabel wird über meinen Händler vor Ort nach Schweinfurt eingeschickt. Dort tauschen die die komplette obere Einheit, also Krone Standrohre usw.
Das können die in Schweinfurt zum Händlerpreis machen soll angeblich etwas mehr als ein normaler Service kosten


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So mooin Leute
> 
> 
> Nach eine Odyssee durch total viele Hotlines hab ich in der Gabelsache etwas erreicht.
> ...



Klingt gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

Danke für eure Ideen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

Netter Händler


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. März 2013)

Moin! 


Das mit der Gabel scheint ja gut auszugehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich nur Handwäsche!


----------



## maddda (5. März 2013)

> Netter Händler



Joa, wobei eher SRAM einen bei mir gut hat!

Hab ja selber bei denen angerufen und das klargemacht, nur dürfen Privatpersonen nix zu Sram schicken. 
Deswegen bring ich die gleich zum Händler und der schickt die raus
Aber vom Händler is das auch top, die haben noch net mal gefragt ob die Gabel von denen ist

Bin mal gespannt was es genau kostet, die durften keine genauen Preise nennen wegen Händlerpreise usw. Aber Karsten hat gesacht er macht gute Preis


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2013)

ja und soll sich schön bücken


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

Wird sie wohl bei deiner Rahmenhöhe müssen


----------



## InoX (5. März 2013)

ich mag kleine Rahmen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

man könnte auch Liegeräder toll finden


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

Jens III, ich geh immer in die Box uns spritz die Bikes ab. Mit wenig Druck, also Shampoo und Glanztrocknen (oder wie sich dass nennt) da kommt es sanft raus. 

Siehste Philipp, gestern noch _nie wieder Rock Shox _und heute sind sie  wieder die Guten!


----------



## maddda (5. März 2013)

> Siehste Philipp, gestern noch nie wieder Rock Shox und heute sind sie wieder die Guten!



Ja man kann ja auch zum Glück eines besseren belehrt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

Veikko  Du Armer, alles musste selber machen


----------



## maddda (5. März 2013)

Nabend


War gerade ausgiebig im Wald spielen und das in kurzer HoseDas hab ich echt vermisst...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2013)

moin jungs...bin mal wieder viel unterwegs...

was musste ich da lesen...MAIK!!!!!

du zerpflückst das schöne für ein Fully in deinen gefilden...nä oder???

Hättes mal lieber meine empfehlung abgewartet...


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs...bin mal wieder viel unterwegs...
> 
> was musste ich da lesen...MAIK!!!!!
> 
> ...




Da gibts auch Berge Jens!!! 
Guck - daaaa rechts im Bild!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2013)

Fürs epic hab ich auch mein Skandal geopfert  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2013)

bei dir ist das ja auch nachvollziebar sascha aber bei maik...

Ausser Maik zieht zu mir in die schweiz um
 @Veikko

netter versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2013)

Moin Jungs.... 

Zwischen Streichen, Abkleben und Kaffeegenuß lasse ich *ihn* mal wieder raushängen...





















...den Zitierköi_sch _natürlich nur:    




sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Echt?
> Dachte das wäre Marcos Ex...



It´s auch...



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ist Marcos ex



...sag ich doch! 



Metrum schrieb:


> Maik ist Marco´s Ex?!



Fast! Zumindest zoffe ich mich mit Maik nicht... 



Metrum schrieb:


> Kaufst Du nur hier von uns ein?
> Scandal von Marco
> Inbred von mir
> von wem ist der Epic?



Reifen von Marco, Kassette von Marco, Vorbau von Marco, Felt-Rahmen von Marco, etc....  



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ach deswegen hat er in letzter Zeit Stress mit seiner Dame...?
> 
> Gute Nacht Jens!!



Du merkst auch alles!?     VG



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> War nur Spaß, dachte ich könnte ihn aus der Reserve locken...
> Verzeih mir Marco und Maik...ich liebe M&Ms...
> GN8T...







Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so mal ne wichtige Frage:
> 
> meine Freundin malt sehr gut, *stellt ihr Bilder auch in DD aus*, aber ein Verkauf ist schwierig gibt es auch online Möglichkeiten die Bilder einen größeren Publikum zukommen zu lassen???
> 
> Also hat einer ne Tipp???



..solange nix hängt...!!   



maddda schrieb:


> So mooin Leute
> 
> 
> Nach eine Odyssee durch total viele Hotlines hab ich in der Gabelsache etwas erreicht.
> ...



  Toll! Freue mich für dich mit... 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Metrum schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da empfehle ich nur Handwäsche!
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2013)

Taunus? Da reicht doch der crosser 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2013)

Taunus...da reicht singlespeed hardteil und dünne reifen...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2013)

habe heute mal noch nen michelin wildracer bestellt. Soll ja gut rollen und pannensicher sein. Mal schaun wie der so ist...

Mit 450g geben sie den an...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Taunus? Da reicht doch der crosser
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2






Sack!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Taunus...da reicht singlespeed hardteil und dünne reifen...



....und du auch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2013)

Badewanne.....   Wie geil. Muss nur auf's Handy uffbasse.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sack!!!!



Jawohl!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (5. März 2013)

genau...geniess das heisse bad...

ich geh gleich in die haia...morgen wieder früh raus...


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Taunus...da reicht singlespeed hardteil und dünne reifen...



Aber als Liegerad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> War gerade ausgiebig im Wald spielen und das in kurzer HoseDas hab ich echt vermisst...


 
Tschüs Winter!


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Badewanne.....   Wie geil. Muss nur auf's Handy uffbasse.


Solange Du was anderes in Ruhe lässt, brauchst Du Dich ums Handy nicht sorgen..Digger

Gruß


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Solange Du was anderes in Ruhe lässt, brauchst Du Dich ums Handy nicht sorgen..Digger
> 
> Gruß



Vielleicht versucht er ja mit dem Vibrationsalarm sein Glied zu erregen?!


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Tschüs Winter!


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht er ja mit dem Vibrationsalarm sein Glied zu erregen?!




Alarm schlägt jemand anderes wenn er zu lange in der Wanne liegt...


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Meint  ihr das sich  da Heute noch was regt?


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2013)

Da hat sich was geregt! 

*1:0  *


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Spielen die in einer Wanne in Hessen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2013)

Eindeutig zweideutig  -  So kenne ich euch.  

Bin noch ganz fertig von der Wanne....   


Nacht, ihr Hunde! cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

N8 mien Lütter!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

N8

Warn geiles Spiel in Dortmund


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Moin Männer!


----------



## InoX (6. März 2013)

moin.


----------



## unocz (6. März 2013)

moin jungs,

temperatureinbruch nächste woche


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> temperatureinbruch nächste woche



Also doch? Hatte noch sowas im Hinterkopf dass ich es in den Spätnachrichten gehört hätte, als der TV nebenher lief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Jemand nen Tip für ne leichte 10fach Kassette? Tendiere ja immer zu DuraAce, brauch hier kein Ritzel über 25 T.
Andererseits sind die Abstufungen zwischen 11 und 25 auch schwachsinnig, da könnt ich auch 9fach fahren.


----------



## InoX (6. März 2013)

Na dann würde ich dir spontan zur DuraAce raten.

Ne Ultegra geht nicht? zu schwer?


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Ultegra geht auch Philipp. Habe hier eine im Markt für 49 (neu) gefunden. Die wiegt ja auch nur ca. 50g mehr. Was auch o.k. ist. Habe halt den Würfel in der Bucht vertickt und müsste da die SLX Kassette vom Scandal dran basteln und brauch dann am Scandal ne neue. Die wäre da ja eh runter geflogen denn die wiegt ja mal um die 350g!


----------



## InoX (6. März 2013)

aber selbst die XT wiegt als 36 noch 340 g. zum Glück ist meine bald runter.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jemand nen Tip für ne leichte 10fach Kassette? Tendiere ja immer zu DuraAce, brauch hier kein Ritzel über 25 T.
> Andererseits sind die Abstufungen zwischen 11 und 25 auch schwachsinnig, da könnt ich auch 9fach fahren.


 
 Du warst ja nebenan ziemlich direkt
Kugg  mal hier     https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...=7713;page=1;menu=1000,4,27;mid=0;pgc=10:54gg

ca. 170gr.


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Danke Jens, aber die ist 9fach. Wo war ich direkt? Habe doch heute noch gar nichts getan - oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Danke Jens, aber die ist 9fach. Wo war ich direkt? Habe doch heute noch gar nichts getan - oder?


 
 Haste Mittagspause?

Geht nicht 9fach auch( sind ca. 30g), 10fach wiegt ca 200..g von SRAM

Na bei den 29" Racebike (Weltcuptauglich) ziemlich am Anfang des Themas. Sieht aber wirklich so aus als hat sich da Einer extra für den Beitrag angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Ach das!  9fach bringt ja nix am 10fach Schaltwerk. Werde wohl die aus dem Markt nehmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach das!  9fach bringt ja nix am 10fach Schaltwerk. Werde wohl die aus dem Markt nehmen.


 
nimm gleich ne neue Gruppe, die Andere kannst ja verschenken(ich opfere mich)


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Magura ruft die MT8 u. MT6 teiweise wegen Bremsverlust zurück. Ich hoffe meine MT4 hält im Tandem

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03...agura-tauscht-bremsgriffe-an-mt6-und-mt8-aus/


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2013)

Moin! 

Du hast ´ne MT4 am Tandem? Das wäre mir zu mager...


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Da gehört ne Gustav dran!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Du hast ´ne MT4 am Tandem? Das wäre mir zu mager...


 
Das Testtandem von MSC-Bikes hatte auch eine MT4 dran in Verbindung mit großen Scheiben. Bei den Bremstests haben die Räder ordentlich blockiert. Wie es bei längeren Abfahrten mit der Temperatur wird, muß ich beobachten. Bis jetzt stimmt alles, Druckpunkt, Bremsleistung und noch kein Schleifen der Scheiben. Allerdings wäre ein plötzlicher Bremsverlust extrem. 
Angenommen ich muß die Bremsen tauschen, welche würdest Du nehmen? Ich hatte auch die SLX Ice-Tech in näherer Auswahl(auf alle Fälle was mit Oel)


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da gehört ne Gustav dran!!!


 
Wir sind doch Leichtgewichte


PS: nutz das schöne Wetter!


----------



## xmaxle (6. März 2013)

Moinmoin, da bin ich doch mal echt froh, dass ich die MT8 noch nicht auf eigene Kosten eingesendet habe


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2013)

Ich bin mit der SLX zwar mehr als zufrieden, aber bei zwei Personen auf einem Bike würde ich immer ein paar Reserven einrechnen.
Die Alternative wäre daher Shimano Zee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Danke, die Zee ist auch ne gute Alternative und garnicht so teuer
Ich behalte die Bremsen auf alle Fälle im Auge, wir wollen dieses Jahr Richtung Eggental (Rosengarten) oder ums Sellamassiv , da müssen die Bremsen halten


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

Ich geh jetzt erstmal aufs Bike! 
Perfektes Frühlingswetter mit Sonne


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Magura ruft die MT8 u. MT6 teiweise wegen Bremsverlust zurück. Ich hoffe meine MT4 hält im Tandem
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03...agura-tauscht-bremsgriffe-an-mt6-und-mt8-aus/



Die Vierer ist ja nicht betroffen. Ich muss jetzt erst einmal meine drei Satz überprüfen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

Geil!
2,5h aufm Bike gewesen  Endlich kaum mehr Schnee im Wald. Dazu war es so warm, dass ich in Shorts gefahren bin - ich liebe es hinterher auch einfach die Mokke von den Beinen zu waschen 

Die meisten Trails waren sogar recht trocken und man konnte gut runter dreschen.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2013)

moin jungs
 @Veikko

versuch es doch einfach mit 1x10...sparst gewicht und du brauchst ja ned viel gänge...


----------



## maddda (6. März 2013)

War auch wieder ne Runde mtim FR-HT unnawechs.

Hier waren 18 Grad...konnte in kurzem Trikot+Shorts fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Ich bin wegen Drachenzähmens erst spät und in die Dämmerung hineingefahren. Da waren es schon nur noch 10 und zum Ende 7 Grad. Lang/lang war da die bessere Option!


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> @_Veikko_
> 
> versuch es doch einfach mit 1x10...sparst gewicht und du brauchst ja ned viel gänge...



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon Jens, da ja eh noch die Plastekurbel dran soll. Problem ist nur dass ich dann wohl ungern vom 44er Blatt abgehen wöllte, wegen der Endgeschwindigkeit auf der Waldautobahn. Und wenn ich dann hinten nur noch ein 25er als Größtes hätte, könnte es eventuell dochmal eng werden. Mir gehts auch nicht primär ums Gramm nur wenn ich was neu verbaue möchte ich schon gern was leichteres nehmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

An die Jüngeren in der Runde, erkältet euch nicht, so ein Wetter ist nicht ohne!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon Jens, da ja eh noch die Plastekurbel dran soll. Problem ist nur dass ich dann wohl ungern vom 44er Blatt abgehen wöllte, wegen der Endgeschwindigkeit auf der Waldautobahn. Und wenn ich dann hinten nur noch ein 25er als Größtes hätte, könnte es eventuell dochmal eng werden. Mir gehts auch nicht primär ums Gramm nur wenn ich was neu verbaue möchte ich schon gern was leichteres nehmen.




denke mit dem richtigen kettenblatt vorne sollte das schon gehen. Ansonsten...muss man kompromisse eingehen.

Jens III


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2013)

ich liebe diese geruechte, das man mit nem solo blatt endgeschwindigkeits probleme bekommt... ich fahr den spass nun seit 1,5jahren und hatte nie ein problem...


----------



## maddda (6. März 2013)

Was fährstn fürn Blatt?


Also mein 32er am Freeridehartail reicht mir auch, an der Rennfeile wäre mir das obenraus wirklich zu wenig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Veikko, hier kannst Du mal ein bisschen durch die Gänge schalten und sehen in welche Richtung deine Zähnewahl geht.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#

Den Tipp hat mir Flo gegeben und bei mir passt alles super


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

36-11 ist manchmal zu klein ja!
Aber idR nur auf der Straße berg ab. Selbst auf der Forstautobahn kann ich meistens noch mittreten.


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich liebe diese geruechte, das man mit nem solo blatt endgeschwindigkeits probleme bekommt... ich fahr den spass nun seit 1,5jahren und hatte nie ein problem...




Sascha, es ehrt mich zwar aber du kannst mich nicht mit Dir vergleichen.
Wenn ich einmal gekurbelt habe hast du wohl fünfmal. Ich fahre schon immer Übersetzungen wie Ulle oder ein Greyhound Bus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2013)

ich hab 34 auf 11/34. das langte ueberall, sei es in singen oder bei kiza... arg langeweiligere und schnellere marathons gibts net viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2013)

loool, mir wird auch nachgesagt, das ich immer viel zu dick trete


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich liebe diese geruechte, das man mit nem solo blatt endgeschwindigkeits probleme bekommt... ich fahr den spass nun seit 1,5jahren und hatte nie ein problem...



Sicher das Du kein Problem hast?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Veikko, ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgeschoben
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=36,38&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&GR=DERS&TF=80&UF=2295&SL=3.5


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sicher das Du kein Problem hast?



Keins mit dem 34er solo 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgeschoben
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=36,38&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&GR=DERS&TF=80&UF=2295&SL=3.5




Ja, danke Jens III.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keins mit dem 34er solo
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich habe aber ein anderes. Es sind vorerst einmal 3 Bikes bei mir stillgelegt. 

Dazu noch eines wegen defektem HR-Laufrad und ein weiteres wegen noch nicht vollendeten Rahmenumbaus nicht zur Verfügung! 

Zwei sollen verkauft werden und sind daher fürs Biken stillgelegt. Somit stehen zur Zeit 7 Bikes nicht zur Verfügung!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

Wie tragisch! Bleiben nur noch 10 weitere


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie tragisch! Bleiben nur noch 10 weitere



MTB's nicht..., somit wird's jetzt ein wenig knapper für den Offroad-Einsatz. Bleiben ja nur noch 3 übrig weil das 96er Zaskar wird nicht im Gelände eingesetzt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe aber ein anderes. Es sind vorerst einmal 3 Bikes bei mir stillgelegt.
> 
> Dazu noch eines wegen defektem HR-Laufrad und ein weiteres wegen noch nicht vollendeten Rahmenumbaus nicht zur Verfügung!
> 
> Zwei sollen verkauft werden und sind daher fürs Biken stillgelegt. Somit stehen zur Zeit 7 Bikes nicht zur Verfügung!


Bei den vielen Rädern kannst du die Bikes doch gleich in den entsprechenden Bikeregionen nach Gelände und Einsatz einlagern So hast Du überall das richtige Bike und kannst schnell mit dem Porsche hin und her düsen ohne Transportprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Rädern kannst du die Bikes doch gleich in den entsprechenden Bikeregionen nach Gelände und Einsatz einlagern So hast Du überall das richtige Bike und kannst schnell mit dem Porsche hin und her düsen ohne Transportprobleme.



Mein Porsche wiegt knapp 2 Tonnen und hat 140 Dieselpferdchen unter der Haube. Nennt sich VW T5 Multivan, da braucht man keine Außenlager!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2013)

Immer einfach "alle" Räder dabei


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mein Porsche wiegt knapp 2 Tonnen und hat 140 Dieselpferdchen unter der Haube. Nennt sich VW T5 Multivan, da braucht man keine Außenlager!



... und hat sicherlich sogar noch ne Tankkarte!


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und hat sicherlich sogar noch ne Tankkarte!



Sogar zwei!


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sogar zwei!



Meine Adresse hast du noch Jens?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

Und hoffentlich eine gute Versicherung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe aber ein anderes. Es sind vorerst einmal 3 Bikes bei mir stillgelegt.
> Sind das die MT8 gebremsten?


----------



## unocz (6. März 2013)

nabend junges....
geil große rückruf aktion von magura und meinereiner kriegt ne neue mt8


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ohneworte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe aber ein anderes. Es sind vorerst einmal 3 Bikes bei mir stillgelegt.
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> nabend junges....
> geil große rückruf aktion von magura und meinereiner kriegt ne neue mt8



Moin Matze!


----------



## unocz (6. März 2013)

moin jens !!! hehe


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Ich kann dir die Bremsen wieder farblich anpassen Jens!


----------



## unocz (6. März 2013)

so bin wieder wech, film guggn 

gn8 ihr lieben ................


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Nacht Matze!


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Bremsen wieder farblich anpassen Jens!



Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Mach Dir auch nen super Preis!  

Nicht wirklich viel los hier die Tage. Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen - Gute Nacht Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mach Dir auch nen super Preis!
> 
> Nicht wirklich viel los hier die Tage. Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen - Gute Nacht Jens.



Da hast Du wohl Recht Veikko. Marco wird wohl bald wieder häufiger auftauchen wenn man seinen Ankündigen Glauben schenken darf.

Ansonsten gute N8, ich bin dann auch gleich weg.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2013)

jens, meinst du das positiv mit marco?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2013)

mal ne Spiel: habe einen Spacer 1 cm + vorbau -17 NUN
                                 Spacer  weg + vorbau -6 = gleiche Höhe???


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> jens, meinst du das positiv mit marco?



Ja, da war nichts negatives gedacht!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2013)

ja das weis ich doch...hatte bloß überlegt warum Marco wieder öfter hier sein sollte


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mal ne Spiel: habe einen Spacer 1 cm + vorbau -17 NUN
> Spacer  weg + vorbau -6 = gleiche Höhe???



Hast Du zuviel Küstennebel getrunken Maik - oder liegts an mir?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2013)

beides? meine die lenkerhöhe


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

mal ne Spiel: habe einen Spacer 1 cm + vorbau -17 NUN
                                 Spacer  weg + vorbau -6 = gleiche Höhe???

Das ist mir schon klar, Du Eibemme! 
Komme nur nicht klar warum vom Vorbau 17 abgezogen werden
und dann beim nächsten Vorbau 6 abgezogen werden.

Aber ich denke es passt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2013)

du meinst es geht aus?? wie sollte ich es sonst beschreiben?herr nase???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. März 2013)

Also du hast einen Spacer plus die Vorbauhöhe?
Dann nimmst du den Spacer raus und nen anderen Vorbau, der wieviel höher als der alte ist?
Oder ist die Neigung der Vorbauten verschieden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

Jackpot!

Morgen

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Glückwunsch Sascha! Wo hast du denn gewonnen?! 

Moin Männer und immer dran denken - Bike anschließen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

DU hast gewonnen! in der vorbau rechen aufgabe 

aber um da nochmal drauf zurrueck zu kommen: sehr gutes tool um so spaesse mal durchzu rechenn: stemchart.

und den ritzelrechner finde ich besser.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja das weis ich doch...hatte bloß überlegt warum Marco wieder öfter hier sein sollte



Moin zusammen!


Das hat doch Marco selbst hier vor ein paar Tagen angekündigt.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> du meinst es geht aus?? wie sollte ich es sonst beschreiben?herr nase???



Nee, das ist doch Herr Locke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Juhuu, mal sehen was ich da bekomme.
Bei der Rechnung wäre ja sicherlich ne Angabe der Vorbaulänge nicht unwichtig gewesen zumal alles bissel wirr formuliert war und ich einiges vermuten musste.
Aber dank des Links kann er es das nächste Mal ja berechnen lassen. 
Was es nicht alles gibt! Irgendwann kann man aufhören zu denken.


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nee, das ist doch Herr Locke!




Moin Du oller Stinker!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

naja... alles simlpe mathe,... nur sind alle zu faul


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Du oller Stinker!



Mit Liebe!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Habt Euch alle lieb


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Was denn sonst?


----------



## xmaxle (7. März 2013)

Guten Morgen ihr Mods und Motzer


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Moin ihr Eibemmen!!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Wer?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

moin meine liebsten

und einen besonderen gruss an Veikko vorbaulänge 110 mm 
und sascha natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. März 2013)

Moooin


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

oh langsam wird die Jungend wach


----------



## InoX (7. März 2013)

Moin. Das mit dem Vorbaurechner ist ja nett.
Ich bau den immer an wies mir gefällt. Die Optik ist ja wichtig.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

optik ok, naja muß das Bike erstmal fahren, aber das Steuerrohr ist nun kürzer naja wir werden sehen...
das gute Wetter ist nun auch vorbei, wo es mir nun wieder besser geht


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2013)

Yeay  Ich nehme am Heavy 24 teil!


----------



## InoX (7. März 2013)

echt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

gz 

muensingen buliga elite gemeldet... DAS wird ein spass! 

gerade mal noch speichen loetdraht bestellt... mal sehen, ob das rockt 

24h mach dieses jahr nur eins... finale24h


----------



## InoX (7. März 2013)

hast du denn da ne Chance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

welche Laufräder willst du verlöten,testen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> hast du denn da ne Chance?



kommt drauf an, was das ziel ist  mein ziel ist es gut zu trainieren und nicht rausgenommen zu werden. es macht einfach spass so grosse rennen zu fahren 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> welche Laufräder willst du verlöten,testen?



ALLE! zuerst fange ich mal mit dem hinterrad beim zaboo an... das muss ich eh bissle nachzentrieren und es komtm mir wabbelig vor...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> echt?





Ummeldung ist gemacht und Überweisung auf dem Weg


----------



## InoX (7. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ummeldung ist gemacht und Überweisung auf dem Weg



schön.


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wer?



Hat doch Veikko vorhin geschrieben, denke ne Salamibemme gibts auch...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gz
> 
> muensingen buliga elite gemeldet... DAS wird ein spass!
> 
> ...



Sehr gxxl Sascha hau rein!!!
Sag mal hast Du schon mal was mitbekommen von unserer 2m Regelung hier in Baden?
Klar kenn ich die, wurde aber noch nie darauf persönlich hingewiesen im Forest.
Der Förster wollte gestern meine Adresse haben, wegen befahren eines Wanderwegs, bin echt nicht unfreundlich und bedank mich immer beim Fussvolk aber in dem Fall bin ich einfach weiter...


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Dennis, für solche Zwecke muss immer die Adresse des ungeliebten Nachbarn wie aus der Pistole geschossen kommen! 

Bist du eigentlich immer noch zu Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Stimmt, der Nachbar ist aber in dem Fall der Opa meiner Frau...
Ja noch daheim, am Montag gehts erst wieder los.
Das heisst Ihr habt bald wieder mehr Ruhe.


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Nachbar ist aber in dem Fall der Opa meiner Frau...
> Ja noch daheim, am Montag gehts erst wieder los.



Hm, dass geht dann natürlich nicht. Dann nimm halt jemand anderen den du nicht leiden kannst. 

Aber ansonsten scheint es ja wieder zu gehen wenn du auf dem Bike unterwegs bist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

aerger hab ich noch nie bekommen. ich hab mich mal laenger mit nem foerster unterhalten, aber das war recht freundlich und kein problem.
vor allem, waere es interessant, was fuer ne strafe folgen soll. 10euro? und mit welcher grundlage er dich festhalten darf. er ist ja net die polizei.


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, dass geht dann natürlich nicht. Dann nimm halt jemand anderen den du nicht leiden kannst.
> 
> Aber ansonsten scheint es ja wieder zu gehen wenn du auf dem Bike unterwegs bist.



Dazu sag ich jetzt nichts...

Ja, geht beim Biken ohne Probleme. 
Beim laufen ists halt doch noch nervig.


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aerger hab ich noch nie bekommen. ich hab mich mal laenger mit nem foerster unterhalten, aber das war recht freundlich und kein problem.
> vor allem, waere es interessant, was fuer ne strafe folgen soll. 10euro? und mit welcher grundlage er dich festhalten darf. er ist ja net die polizei.



War gestern das erste mal das sich mir einer in den Weg stellte.
Die Folgen würden mich auch mal interessieren und wer überhaupt was darf, dachte Du hattest vielleicht auch schonmal so einen Vorfall.
Werd mal nachlesen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

Berichte deine erkentnisse 
Ich bin da immer aggressiv freundlich, egal wie der wanderer rum kotzt suuuuuper freundlich bleiben. 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Berichte deine erkentnisse
> Ich bin da immer aggressiv freundlich, egal wie der wanderer rum kotzt suuuuuper freundlich bleiben.
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Bleibe auch immer sehr freundlich, sogar wenn der motzende bald kollabiert.

Ich berichte dann...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

wat du soooooo freundlich das geht????

bin ab Morgen auch wieder arbeiten, mal schauen wie die Frauenwelt so feiert


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Musst du dann betrunkene Insulanerinnen aufsammeln?!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wat du soooooo freundlich das geht????
> 
> bin ab Morgen auch wieder arbeiten, mal schauen wie die Frauenwelt so feiert



Natürlich geht das Maik, nur manchen würd ich ehrlich gesagt lieber über den Hals fahren als "nur" freundlich davon...
Dürfen halt die Kids nicht mitkriegen wenn sie dabei sind...


Guten Start!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

So nopain, hab mal gegoogelt und ein wenig gelesen.
Das wir in Bw nun die einzigsten sind mit dieser doofen Regelung wusste ich bislang noch nicht.

Am schönsten zusammengefasst ists eigentlich bei der DIMB.
Setzten sich ja dafür ein das diese Regelung bei uns auch bald abgeschafft wird wie in Thüringen.
In BW wurds Anfang der 90er eingeführt kurz nach dem Auftreten der ersten MTBs da es zu viele Streitfälle zwischen den Bikern und dem "Fussvolk" gab.

Auf meiner Suche hab ich noch nen netten Beitrag von einem Wanderer gefunden...

Den Rest kannst/darfst du selber lesen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Musst du dann betrunkene Insulanerinnen aufsammeln?!


 
japp


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp



Wer sabbert dann mehr die besoffenen Hühner oder Du?


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)




----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)




----------



## xmaxle (7. März 2013)

Drei Stunden stumpfes Grundlagengebolze... hat jemand Bock auf ein Kohlenhydratmassaker mit anschließenden Zuckerflash ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

neee nur die Frauen...

Und lecker Essen immer her damit


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bleibe auch immer sehr freundlich, sogar wenn der motzende bald kollabiert.
> 
> Ich berichte dann...


 
Komisch, mich hält keiner an wenn ich mich zum biken zurecht mache


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Komisch, mich hält keiner an wenn ich mich zum biken zurecht mache





Fast wie ich, fehlt nur noch mehr Tinte auf den armen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (7. März 2013)

Moiin,

habei ch was nennenswertes verpasst ?


----------



## maddda (7. März 2013)

Weiß net, was hast du denn alles net mitbekommen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

Nööööööö


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moiin,
> 
> habei ch was nennenswertes verpasst ?



Moin!

Veikko wollte nur wissen, ob das Kleid seine Augen schön betont.






Metrum schrieb:


>




Sonst war nichts.


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Darf man hier Arsch schreiben?!

Ja geht! Du Arsch Flo!


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2013)

Da musst du erst einen Jagdschein bei Jens beantragen.



Edit: Oh, ich sehe gerade..... schon passiert und bewilligt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Veikko wollte nur wissen, ob das Kleid seine Augen schön betont.


 
Irgentwie hatte ich mir Veikko anders vorgestellt, ein bisschen standhafter


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2013)

Denkst du da an strammere Waden?


----------



## Junior97 (7. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Denkst du da an strammere Waden?



Wo braucht man die denn im Flachland ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2013)

Für Gegenwind!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Für Gegenwind!


mit seinem 44er Blatt


----------



## xmaxle (7. März 2013)

Kinnnners ich brauch mal eure Hilfe,
Ich überlege grade den 29er auf 1x10 umzurüsten. Vorne ist derzeit 32/22 montiert ( jaaaaaaaa ich hab ein halbes Jahr lang nur gebechert und gefressen wodurch ich dementsprechend von 68 auf 75kg hoch bin  ) aber das kleine Blatt ist mir im Aufbautraining grade nichtmal ein gescheiter Rettungsanker, denn ich benutz es einfach nicht. Damit würde ich 120g XTR Umwerfer, 50g Shifter, 30g Kettenblatt sparen, würde mir dann allerdings eine Kettenführung bauen müssen... 
An dem Bike sollen jetzt erstmal die Kettenblätter verschlissen werden, dann sollte im April evtl 36/26 montiert werden, wenn das Wetter besser wird. 
Sagt mal was dazu. Hat hier jemand Selfmade Kettenführungen gebaut ? Oder grade Bilder von leichten Führungen zur Hand ?
Viele Grüße
Fabi


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2013)

Superstar components, ca 20eu. 60g fuer innenlager oder sitzrohr montage. Solltest du direkt mount brauch gibt es e13.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2013)

Hm. Ich fahre ja am 29er 39/26 und brauche das 26er auch nur im Rennen.
Am 26er hab ich ne KeFü von Superstar-Components.
Die gibts als Innenlager und Umwerfermontage.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=362&osCsid=gl02ai2iq602cf7cvju3hc6hb2

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=495&osCsid=gl02ai2iq602cf7cvju3hc6hb2


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

abend jungs

habich was verpasst???

denke nicht...alles noch beim alten...veikko wie immer direkt sascha immer noch im rennfieber jens(OW)???, marco immer noch selten hier usw...


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> abend jungs
> 
> habich was verpasst???
> 
> denke nicht...alles noch beim alten...veikko wie immer direkt sascha immer noch im rennfieber jens(OW)???, marco immer noch selten hier usw...



Doc ist immer noch Schweizer...usw.

Ach ja!
Grüezi Jens!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Hallo Dr. Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Kinnnners ich brauch mal eure Hilfe,
> Ich überlege grade den 29er auf 1x10 umzurüsten. Vorne ist derzeit 32/22 montiert ( jaaaaaaaa ich hab ein halbes Jahr lang nur gebechert und gefressen wodurch ich dementsprechend von 68 auf 75kg hoch bin  ) aber das kleine Blatt ist mir im Aufbautraining grade nichtmal ein gescheiter Rettungsanker, denn ich benutz es einfach nicht. Damit würde ich 120g XTR Umwerfer, 50g Shifter, 30g Kettenblatt sparen, würde mir dann allerdings eine Kettenführung bauen müssen...
> An dem Bike sollen jetzt erstmal die Kettenblätter verschlissen werden, dann sollte im April evtl 36/26 montiert werden, wenn das Wetter besser wird.
> Sagt mal was dazu. Hat hier jemand Selfmade Kettenführungen gebaut ? Oder grade Bilder von leichten Führungen zur Hand ?
> ...


Bist du noch hilfsbedürftig ?
Hallo Jens!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Veikko wollte nur wissen, ob das Kleid seine Augen schön betont.
> 
> ...



Die Frisur passt ja schon mal!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> abend jungs
> 
> habich was verpasst???
> 
> denke nicht...alles noch beim alten...veikko wie immer direkt sascha immer noch im rennfieber jens(OW)???, marco immer noch selten hier usw...



Hi Jens,

ich muss ja auch irgendwann mal arbeiten...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Frisur passt ja schon mal!


Langsam glaube ich auch dran


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

hallo jungs ihr seit ja richtig lieb zu mir heute

Ich arbeite wie ein tier im moment. Habe nur für kurze einheiten zeit.

immer schön mal hier rainzuschaun...

grüüüüüezziiiii


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2013)

Jetzt nochmal langsam für mich: Das auf dem Bild ist nicht Veikko?


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> ich muss ja auch irgendwann mal arbeiten...
> 
> ...



Wieso? 

Wurde dein Arbeitsvertrag geändert?! 

Hi Jens, war ja klar dass DU die Vorlage nochmal volley nimmst! Sack!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Hi Jens,

nach 4 Tagen Sonnenschein drehen hier auch gleich wieder alle am Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (7. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bist du noch hilfsbedürftig ?
> Hallo Jens!


Schieß los


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Wurde dein Arbeitsvertrag geändert?!
> 
> Hi Jens, war ja klar dass DU die Vorlage nochmal volley nimmst! Sack!



Schön wär's!


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs ihr seit ja richtig lieb zu mir heute
> 
> *Ich arbeite wie ein tier* im moment. Habe nur für kurze einheiten zeit.
> 
> ...



*Tier*:


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Tier*:


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Schieß los


 
Is nich dein Ernst, jetzt muss ich wohl auch noch was finden?(aber nochmal Glück gehabt---nach 20.00 keine Techfragen u.---antworten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

hab schon gedacht du hst dich verändert...phuuu zum glück alles noch beim alten mit dir veikko









sorry veikko....


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Endlich normale Leute hier...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

wir sind hier doch alle normal jens...


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

zu gxxl!!


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Ich bin aber blonder und meine Locken sind natürlich! 

Musst du nicht wieder arbeiten Doc?!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Und in ein paar Jährchen dann so...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

ja, so gefällts mir hier...

nein veikko...aber bald wieder in di haya um morgen fit fürs wochenende zu sein...FREI!!!!!!!

@sascha
hast du noch exustar???
neu oder gebraucht???

wär was für meien freundin...


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2013)

Hm, noch ein Freund weniger!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Kaum ist der Hesse wenig aktiv...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. März 2013)

Und dann hüpft er nackig durch seine Wurstbude


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, noch ein Freund weniger!


Ach komm Veikko...mein gutster...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

tsust mir gleich leid veikko...nen bischen...


----------



## xmaxle (7. März 2013)

Hier gibts Hessen ? Mein Beileid !


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ach komm Veikko...mein gutster...


 
Jetzt mußte ich nen Lappen holen und unterm Monitor aufwischen


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Ansonsten Veikko hier im Nebenjob:





Und hier dann in ein paar Jahren ohne Perücke und künstlichen Bart!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

der war jetzt nicht von mir veikko...


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

dito...


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2013)

der Jense (OW) haut immer gerne wieder noch einen drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2013)

Jetzt habt ihr den Veikko kaputt gemacht...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr den Veikko kaputt gemacht...


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Dabei mögen wir ihn doch alle so sehr!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> der Jense (OW) haut immer gerne wieder noch einen drauf...



Ich kann aber auch einstecken!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Und ich bin nur neidisch, hab gar keine Haare mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kann aber auch einstecken!


Das stimmt, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken, digger!!
Zb. meine Gehilfe??Na?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2013)

Die Gehilfin kam von mir


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Gehilfin kam von mir


Achso, Du Sack warst das...
Egal, hab schon oft genug eins draufbekommen vom Veikko...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr den Veikko kaputt gemacht...


Der Tag ist noch nicht rum, stimmts Veikko


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken, digger!!
> Zb. meine Gehilfe??Na?



Hey Bein Godik,

sowas hatte ich dann nicht auf Lager!


----------



## maddda (7. März 2013)

Wartet mal ab wenn der zum Gegenschlag ausholt


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Nabend Philipp!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey Bein Godik,
> 
> sowas hatte ich dann nicht auf Lager!



Bein Godik...pass auf du Sack...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


>


 


sellyoursoul schrieb:


>


 


Ich dachte, machst mal ein Aquarium aus dem Rechner


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bein Godik...pass auf du Sack...



Wieso aufpassen, ich lauf Dir doch sowieso davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso aufpassen, ich lauf Dir doch sowieso davon!



Täusch Dich nicht, geht schon wieder ziemlich gut hab meiner Gehilfin gekündigt.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nabend Philipp!



Nabmt 


Heute hab ich mir im Wald ne eigenen cc Kurs zum Training ausgedacht... Muss sagen das das mehr bockt al nur Intervalle zu schrubben... Denke mal dass das auch trainingsmässig mehr bring:daumen.


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Täusch Dich nicht, geht schon wieder ziemlich gut hab meiner Gehilfin gekündigt.



Alles nur Gerüchte, ich will Beweisvideos!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Alles nur Gerüchte, ich will Beweisvideos!


Die wurden bereits vernichtet...

Jetzt noch ne DVD schauen, bis dann und GN8T!!


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

N8 Dennis!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nabmt
> 
> 
> Heute hab ich mir im Wald ne eigenen cc Kurs zum Training ausgedacht... Muss sagen das das mehr bockt al nur Intervalle zu schrubben... Denke mal dass das auch trainingsmässig mehr bring:daumen.


 
Ich habe auch ne 5Km Runde im CC-Modus, die fahre ich mit relativ schweren Bike und kontrolliere am Computer die Zeit und den durchschn. Puls. So wird auch gleich die Fahrtechnik trainiert.( Wurzeln, Schrägrillen,Kehren, steile Auf-u.Abfahrten usw.)

GN8T Dennis


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Wieso Sascha? Den hab ich hier schon ein paar Minuten länger nicht registriert.

Ansonsten hab ich jetzt das (hoffentlich) passende Steuerlager für das Rocky und kann morgen an der Karre weiterschrauben!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso Sascha? Den hab ich hier schon ein paar Minuten länger nicht registriert.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich jetzt das (hoffentlich) passende Steuerlager für das Rocky und kann morgen an der Karre weiterschrauben!


 
@geändert
Kam jetzt noch Post oder isses bei Dir wie bei den Ludolfs und mußtest erstmal die vielen Bikes beiseite räumen(ich meine nicht Schrott, nur die Menge)


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

8,84kg (nicht meins  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

@maddda
Philipp, wenn die jetzt kaputt gehen(LRS), waren bestimmt sau teuer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Vom Hersteller gibbet ne Anleitung und Ein spezialwerkzeug. Das is aber nur ne Auflage und etwas mit dem gleichen Durchmesser wie die Achse machen eigentlich alle so. Werkbank und Nuss machen das gleiche wie der Kram von tune


 Hey, man kann auch was von woanders zitieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2013)

Ich hab Veikko gefunden?


----------



## sellyoursoul (8. März 2013)

Moin!!


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

morsche... heute sollte der speichen loetdraht kommen... vllt komm ich sogar schon dazu, den lrs vom zaboo zu verloeten... mal sehen.


----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

moin.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

Hallo Veikko,

komm doch wieder zurück. So böse sind wir doch gar nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!


----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

Hab noch zwei Fotos von vorgestern:


----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2013)

moin jungs...ich glaub der veikko holt zum rundumschlag aus...

er muss sich jetzt sammeln bis es losgeht...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2013)

moin

Jens, dann laß uns doch mal ne Bild zukommen vom RM aufbau

Und das Epic, wie immer sehr schön

Und unter den Mädels unter uns; wünsche euch einen schönen Frauertag und viel spaß beim Feiern: Prost


----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

Danke, danke.


----------



## xmaxle (8. März 2013)

Salute !


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @maddda
> Philipp, wenn die jetzt kaputt gehen(LRS), waren bestimmt sau teuer.



Hö in welchem zusammenhang, da brauch ich a bisserl mehr kontext


Moin erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hö in welchem zusammenhang, da brauch ich a bisserl mehr kontext
> 
> 
> Moin erstmal!


 
Moin Philipp,
schau mal einen drüber


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Ach du meinst die TUneanleitung?


Wird in der offiziellen Anleitung von Tune genau so gemacht! Wers schonmal gemacht hat, weiß dass da nix kaputt gehen kann

Dieses Spezialwerkzeug is einfach nur ne auflage, da reicht auch nen Brett mit nem loch


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach du meinst die TUneanleitung?
> 
> 
> Wird in der offiziellen Anleitung von Tune genau so gemacht! Wers schonmal gemacht hat, weiß dass da nix kaputt gehen kann
> ...


 
War Gestern in der Nacht auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, Du empfielst  ja keinem was, wenn man es selber noch nicht gemacht hat

Aber mit dem Zitat aus dem Nachbarthread ist schon cool


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Aso^^

Jau, Zitate ausm anderen Fred sind schon geil....


Komischerweise steht meine vorgehensweise genau so in der Tuneanleitung, nur keiner will mir glauben.

Hab die da jez  mal hochgeladen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

Ich denke, das beide Anleitungen funktionieren wenn man es mit Vorsicht macht. Aber ich hab gelesen, man soll bei einer Tune die Speichenkreuze nicht verlöten---wahrscheinlich bei 26" ?
Ich habe mir mal das Werkzeug von DT gekauft und die Naben sind sich ja ähnlich wie die Tune, da sind halt die ganzen Spanner und Adapter drin.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

> Aber ich hab gelesen, man soll bei einer Tune die Speichenkreuze nicht verlöten---wahrscheinlich bei 26" ?



Dazu kann ich dir nix sagen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

ich werde meine 29er nun mal verloeten. ich kann ja berichten, wie es sich anfuehlt. 
zuerstmal dne lrs vom starrbike, den fahre ich den monat eh noch mehr als das epic.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dir nix sagen...


 Steht so in deiner PDF drin


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Aso, wenns so is...Hatte mich nie über das Speichenverlöten informiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich werde meine 29er nun mal verloeten. ich kann ja berichten, wie es sich anfuehlt.
> zuerstmal dne lrs vom starrbike, den fahre ich den monat eh noch mehr als das epic.


Viel Erfolg, und brenne keine Löcher in in den Teppich sonst mekkert deine Frau und das muß ja Heute nicht sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

ich loete im keller und ja, ich kann loeten, sogar als dipl inf


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich loete im keller und ja, ich kann loeten, sogar als dipl inf


 Dipl. Informatiker----nehmt ihr auch Praktikanten? (ich glaube Juni/Juli?)


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

hier in der firma? klar. 
schreib mal ne pm mit mehr details.


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2013)

Moin!


Ich hab mal wieder 'ne Reifenfrage... 

Welcher 29" Reifen hat ein ähnliches Profil, wie der Furious Fred, hat ein größeres Volumen und ist nicht weitaus schwerer (FF 29x2,0=360g)?

Maxxis Aspen?
-> leider ca. 550g 
Oder gibt's von dem noch eine leichtere Version? Vielleicht eine ohne Pannenschutz?
Ich finde den Aspen nur in Exception-Variante und Silkworm.

Race King?
-> Continental Reifen werden doch allegemein kaum dicht mit Milch, richtig?


P.S.: Der FF schlägt sich am HR gut. Das einzige, was mich stört, ist das geringe Volumen weshalb ich nicht bedenkenlos über Kanten, Wurzeln etc. fahren kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

mehr volumen als 2zoll udn so niedriges gewicht fidnest net. das naechste ist der 2.1er rara, aber der geht au gegen 500g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mehr volumen als 2zoll udn so niedriges gewicht fidnest net. das naechste ist der 2.1er rara, aber der geht au gegen 500g




Gibt's da nicht was von Bontrager oder SpecialEis?


Der Reifen braucht nicht so schmal sein!

2,1 oder 2,2 bzw. 2,25 wären mir vollkommen recht.

Am liebsten hätte ich den FF in 2,25", nur leider gibt's den nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

bontrager 29-0 in 2.0zoll. sau schnell sehr leicht... aber au recht schmal.
sobald du ueber 2 zoll gehst bist du immer ueber 500g


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bontrager 29-0 in 2.0zoll. sau schnell sehr leicht... aber au recht schmal.
> sobald du ueber 2 zoll gehst bist du immer ueber 500g


Schade. Danke!

Race King oder Aspen?


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Wenn RK, dann nur der RS und net der SS Variante


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn RK, dann nur der RS und net der SS Variante


Danke!

Bekommt man den RK RaceSport denn ohne weiteres dicht?

Ich glaube, ich teste vielleicht mal den Aspen...


----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bekommt man den RK RaceSport denn ohne weiteres dicht?
> 
> Ich glaube, ich teste vielleicht mal den Aspen...



Mit Schlauch kein Problem.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bekommt man den RK RaceSport denn ohne weiteres dicht?
> 
> Ich glaube, ich teste vielleicht mal den Aspen...



NEIN...auch net, nur mit Schlauch hatte ich bein SS immer Pannen


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch kein Problem.


Der RK, ja?



maddda schrieb:


> NEIN...auch net, nur mit Schlauch hatte ich bein SS immer Pannen


Dann scheidet der RK aus.


----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

Hab den RK und den XK als RS am Rad und die sind absolut top. Keine Pannen seit etwa 600 km und der Grip ist super.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/frontend_dev.php/video/Knack-den-Kurschat/2bca8bf58a27739b95b56a2714630987

Da hätt ich ja Bock drauf...Nur was macht der, wenn plötzlich Schurter und co umme Ecke kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

glaube nicht dass die schneller wären.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Wäre ich mir nicht sooo sicher...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> http://tv.bike-magazin.de/frontend_dev.php/video/Knack-den-Kurschat/2bca8bf58a27739b95b56a2714630987
> 
> Da hätt ich ja Bock drauf...Nur was macht der, wenn plötzlich Schurter und co umme Ecke kommen?


 
Aber 480 Watt/10min ist schon der Hammer


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

kann den film net sehen... aber 480w fuer 10minuten find ich jetzt net sooo.
aber der holt die aus fast 10kg weniger :/


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

> Aber 480 Watt/10min ist schon der Hammer



Klar...wenn son CC/Ma Hobbyfahrer wie Marcel oder ich Bergauf am Limit fährt, fährt der um uns mit Puls 130 Kreise


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

Man braucht nur ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

So Leute mir is gerade die Kinnlade Runtergefallen.

Hab mit dem Händler Telefoniert, wegen der Gabel. Die Gabel is fertig und Rockshox hat das auf Kulanz gemacht, kostet mich jetzt 9 
Der Hammer
Service haben die auch komplett gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)




----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

na ist ja mal richtig super gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Leute mir is gerade die Kinnlade Runtergefallen.
> 
> Hab mit dem Händler Telefoniert, wegen der Gabel. Die Gabel is fertig und Rockshox hat das auf Kulanz gemacht, kostet mich jetzt 9 
> Der Hammer
> Service haben die auch komplett gemacht



Perfekt!


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso Sascha? Den hab ich hier schon ein paar Minuten länger nicht registriert.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich jetzt das (hoffentlich) passende Steuerlager für das Rocky und kann morgen an der Karre weiterschrauben!



Steuerlager passt nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Steuerlager passt nicht!


 Da brauchste bestimmt was von Chris King
*Chris King InSet i2 Grip Lock Tapered Steuersatz ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/40*


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

So hab meine Gabel wieder einfach der Hammer. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die sooo Kulant sind. Musste wirklich nur die UPS kosten zahlenVor allem auch noch so schnell, hab sie erst Dienstag nammitach zu Händler gebracht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2013)

ein guter Händler ist halt unbezahlbar...Hätte ich hier auch gerne, unsere können nur Damenräder


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So hab meine Gabel wieder einfach der Hammer. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die sooo Kulant sind. Musste wirklich nur die UPS kosten zahlenVor allem auch noch so schnell, hab sie erst Dienstag nammitach zu Händler gebracht


Haben sie was gesagt woran es gelegen haben kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

> ein guter Händler ist halt unbezahlbar...Hätte ich hier auch gerne, unsere können nur Damenräder



Das is wohl wahr!


> aben sie was gesagt woran es gelegen haben kann?



Ne....Ka wie da so viel Dreck rein is...


----------



## InoX (8. März 2013)

Also ich hab ja hier nen guten...


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da brauchste bestimmt was von Chris King
> *Chris King InSet i2 Grip Lock Tapered Steuersatz ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/40*



Nö, anstelle der Magura Durin ist jetzt eine Deppert SID drinne!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. März 2013)

hmm was hat den die Gabel damit zu tun????


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm was hat den die Gabel damit zu tun????



Die Durin war nicht deppert!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, anstelle der Magura Durin ist jetzt eine Deppert SID drinne!


Ich hab doch deppert meint

Da brauchste bestimmt was von Chris King
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Chris King InSet i2 Grip Lock Tapered Steuersatz ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/40*


----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2013)

Moin ihr Lumpen....

..... *Wochenende*

Ich glaube, ich habe mir heute ein Glas Havana verdient!

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## xmaxle (8. März 2013)

Pfui !!!
Nimm nen gescheiten Rum ! Da bekommt man ja Brechreiz 
Auf sonen 30 Jahre alten Bacardi hätte ich jetzt Bock


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch kein Problem.


Also ein Problem für mich 



InoX schrieb:


> Hab den RK und den XK als RS am Rad und die sind  absolut top. Keine Pannen seit etwa 600 km und der Grip ist  super.


Schade, dass die Contis mit Milch nicht funzen...


----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2013)

Mir schmeckt das Zeug, ich trinke ja auch Astra und fahre Rotwild... So hoch ist mein Niveau also nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Abend


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab doch deppert meint
> 
> Da brauchste bestimmt was von Chris King
> 
> ...



Ich hatte keinen passenden Reduziersteuersatz für die Durin und habe jetzt eine deppert SID verbaut.


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Pfui !!!
> Nimm nen gescheiten Rum ! Da bekommt man ja Brechreiz
> Auf sonen 30 Jahre alten Bacardi hätte ich jetzt Bock



Bacardi, naja...


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Die Sache mit dem Kurschat ist so ne Sache ne  ich glaube irgendwie schon das Schurter Kuhlhay und co schneller sind, da die einfach die kurzzeit belastung gewöhnt sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hatte keinen passenden Reduziersteuersatz für die Durin und habe jetzt eine deppert SID verbaut.


Saget doch gleich, wir sind hier nicht so schnell(In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft)

Machst du dir Sorgen wegen Veikko , ich muß leider zum Training.
Bis später


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Kurschat ist so ne Sache ne  ich glaube irgendwie schon das Schurter Kuhlhay und co schneller sind, da die einfach die kurzzeit belastung gewöhnt sind.



Klar ist Kurschat am Berg stark, aber ich glaube nicht, dass er wie alle immer sagen der stärkste am Berg ist....
Sonst hätten wir ihn öfter auf dem Podium gesehen


Meine Sid is jez überigens 5 GRamm leichter als die alte


----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2013)

Weiß jemand, wo es dieses "Weniger" zu kaufen gibt? Mein Arzt hat gesagt, dass ich das trinken soll...!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lumpen....
> 
> ..... *Wochenende*
> 
> ...



Oja! Das brauch ich heute auch! Den ganzen Tag mit debuggen verbracht und was ist das Resultat? Eine geänderte Zeile! Aber nu gehts!

Das mit der Gabel ist natürlich top!

Das mit dem verlöten wirkt ganz gut... Doof nur, das mir nach dem verlöten der 9. Wicklung der lötkolben verdeckt ist... Morgen nen anderen vom Kumpel holen.
Dafür ist das Rennrad fertig für den Frühling


----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oja! Das brauch ich heute auch! Den ganzen Tag mit debuggen verbracht und was ist das Resultat? Eine geänderte Zeile! Aber nu gehts!
> 
> Das mit der Gabel ist natürlich top!
> 
> ...



debuggen egal, hört sich hart an und hat ein Getränk verdient...

Habe auch mein Rennrad fertig gemacht, nur leider hat sich hier der Winter wieder angemeldet und ich werde das Drössiger bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

Debuggen = sich schritt für schritt durch Programme zu steppen und Fehler suchen,...

Hier ist es auch eher mäßig, aber ich hab ja noch den crosser 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Kann man sich so vorstellen, wie wenn man bei ner Steuererklärung 12 cent sucht oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

Ein halbes cent in 10 Ordnern Quittungen,... Das konnte der sache nahe kommen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Verdammt, jez kann ichs mir vorstellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

Darum: caipi!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Und sowas macht man freiwillig auf der Arbeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2013)

Hmmm... Irgendwie macht es Spass... Und Geld gibt es auch dafür, also alles gut.
Die Leute fragen sich auch, warum wir uns den Berg hoch knechten,... Aber uns macht das Spass... Ich hatte Freude, als ich die fehlerhafte Zeile gefunden hatte,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar ist Kurschat am Berg stark, aber ich glaube nicht, dass er wie alle immer sagen der stärkste am Berg ist....
> Sonst hätten wir ihn öfter auf dem Podium gesehen
> 
> 
> Meine Sid is jez überigens 5 GRamm leichter als die alte



Geile Sache mit der Gabel 
Und du Lümmel wolltest schon die Flinte ins Korn werfen 


Afaik ist der Kurschat verdammt schnell. Aber er kann nicht abfahren und ist ohne Brille blind wie ein Maulwurf.
Hab mal ne Story gehört, dass sie ihm bei einem XC-Rennen die falsche Brille in der Wechselzone gegeben haben und er die nächste Abfahrt runter tragen musste.

Außerdem war er auch schon öfter mit irgendwelchen Junioren in Fahrtechnikcamps, damit seine Abfahrtstechnik besser wird.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

> Und du Lümmel wolltest schon die Flinte ins Korn werfen


Damit hab ich aber auch wirklich net gerechnet....

Klar im WC gewinnt der kompletteste Fahrer glaube aber trotzdem net, dass er stärkste rauf ist...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2013)

Wobei ich den Purschen im Nachbarfred schon beachtlich finde.
Der fährt U19 und tritt ~ 390W / 10min.


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2013)

Ich weis nicht wie lange Jared Graves seine Power halten kann aber so am Start wird keiner ne chance gegen den haben.


----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2013)

Promiboxen....

Ist das geil!


----------



## hhninja81 (8. März 2013)

Was los hier.... Keine Disko mehr im ETWR?


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Purschen im Nachbarfred schon beachtlich finde.
> Der fährt U19 und tritt ~ 390W / 10min.



Jau das is auch heftig. Gibt Leute die fahren in ner ganz anderen Liga. Erinner mich da grad an Ramses Bekek(wird der so geschrieben?) in Grafschaft is der die Langstrecke 100 km mit nem Schnitt von 25 km/h Gefahren. Als der auf die zweite runde gebogen is war noch kein 50km Fahrer im Ziel:also im Prinzip hat der beide Distanzen gewonnen : D


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2013)

Ja, ist schon ziemlich krass. Dann ist es auch sinnvoll sich eine Renntaktik zu überlegen.
Unsereiner fährt so schnell es geht und fährt hoffentlich in einer schnellen Gruppe mit...

Ramses Bekkenk


----------



## maddda (8. März 2013)

Äh danke... Wusste doch, dass ich ihn falsch geschrieben hatte
Solche Leute brauchen ne Taktik, damit ihnen net langweilich wird, wenn man so weit vor der ersten Gruppe herfährtOhne Gruppe zu fahren is echt immer sehr doof...ist mir letzte Saison aber nie passiert,gut einmal hatte ich nen Platten da war das rennen aber eh gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2013)

Sind hier Alle zur Frauentagsfeier


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sind hier Alle zur Frauentagsfeier



Nö, habe aber Frauenboxen auf Sat1 gesehen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nö, habe aber Frauenboxen auf Sat1 gesehen...


Das ist ja lustig, genauso hab ich mir die Dschungeltante vorgestellt, die Hosen gestrichen voll. Aber scheint sich zu lohnen?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2013)

Es ist schon traurig, dass diese ganzen ?-Prommies einen ganzen TV-Abend füllen. Aber die Kämpfe hatten schon mehr Unterhaltungswert als so mache Profikämpfe. Ich fand es nett


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2013)

Is schon lustig-----, was hab ich gelesen, du musst noch ne Brücke abreißen


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2013)

Joh, so ´ne Brücke wird ständig überbewertet und wird selten gebraucht...


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Ich musste Fussball spielen (5:2 gewonen) und anschließend Beck's und Ramazotti auf einem Geburtstag vernichten.

Wo ist eigentlich Veikko? und wo Marco?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Ich hab mal wieder 'ne Reifenfrage...
> ...



Moin Jungs

Hallo constantin
Der Michelin wildracer ultimate 2,1 ist mit 450g angegeben. Bei bike 24 für etwas mit 30.- euro zu bekommen. Sehrguter pannenschutz gemäss bikerevue...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Zeig mal bitte ein montiertes Bild,... Hört sich net Sooo schlecht an. Der letzte Michelin den ich getetstet habe war aber Schrott 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2013)

hab ihn noch nicht sascha. Sobald er da ist werde ich fotos machen und euch zeigen.

Das gewicht hat mich eben interessiert. Und bei den tests hat er nen gutes rollverhalten und guten pannenschutz.

Biketest biketipp...

Im nassen wirds dann aber glaub ich auch ned prickelnd...für uns aber sicher beherschbar...

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=30072;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2013)

hier noch nen bild...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Hmmm musst mal berichten,... Wenn res richtig schlammig wird fahre ich ja kein so Noppen Kondom 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Wetter: Niesl, Nebel u. 0,2°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. März 2013)

Mooooin!


Hier nieselt es auch 


@ Jens bitte berichte dann mal wegen Pannenschutz

Musste ja hinten auf Racing Ralph in DD  wechseln, weil die alle aufgeschlitzt wurden


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Und hier regnet es richtig bei knapp 2 Grad.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2013)

Wie mein Trainier letztens im Studio sagte:


Das ist wie wenn du jemandem nach 6Monaten Diäten das Stück Schokolade direkt wieder wegnimmst


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooooin!
> 
> 
> Hier nieselt es auch
> ...



Du sollst mit dem Radl auch keine Fakir Sachen machen....


----------



## maddda (9. März 2013)

Wohl wahr.
3 Hinterradreifen sind mit letztes Jahr so gestorben...gut einer durch eine Schraube aber die anderen wurden durch Steine aufgeschlitzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Sooo war gerade ne kurze Hänger einkaufstour mit dem kleinen fahren. Nachher gibt lecker Intervalle 

Ach ja, Sonne und 14grad 
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2013)

Yeay. Meine neue Crossgabel ist versendet


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Yeay. Meine neue Crossgabel ist versendet


...meine Sendung wurde beschädigt und wird zur Nachverpackung zum Ziel-Paketzentrum geschickt


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> Hallo constantin
> Der Michelin wildracer ultimate 2,1 ist mit 450g angegeben. Bei bike 24 für etwas mit 30.- euro zu bekommen. Sehrguter pannenschutz gemäss bikerevue...


Leider nur 26" 

...oder 29x2,0 -> Volumen vermutlich ähnlich gering, wie FF... oooder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2013)

...es scheint nichts am Maxxis Aspen vorbei zu führen...


Rollt der Aspen eigentlich besser, als der Rocket Ron Evo (2,25")?

Der sieht aus, als hätte er auch gut Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...es scheint nichts am Maxxis Aspen vorbei zu führen...
> 
> 
> Rollt der Aspen eigentlich besser, als der Rocket Ron Evo (2,25")?
> ...



ich habe den aspen ne zeitlang gefahren und fahre ihn ev auch dieses jahr am racebike wenn der michelin nix ist.

Für mich rollt er wirklich gut...und pannensicher ist er auch...wenn man nicht gerade so fährt wie sascha


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich habe den aspen ne zeitlang gefahren und fahre ihn ev auch dieses jahr am racebike wenn der michelin nix ist.
> 
> Für mich rollt er wirklich gut...und pannensicher ist er auch...wenn man nicht gerade so fährt wie sascha


Fährst/fuhrst du ihn vorne und hinten?

Bist du schon den RoRo Evo (bis 2012er Modell) gefahren und kannst den Aspen vielleicht mit jenem vergleichen?


----------



## unocz (9. März 2013)

mahlzeit,

so gerade aus frankfurt zurück, termin fürs  neue tattoo steht


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> so gerade aus frankfurt zurück, termin fürs  neue tattoo steht



Moin Jungs, 

Was wird gemacht Matze? Ich bin am Mi dran...

Gruß


----------



## unocz (9. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Was wird gemacht Matze? Ich bin am Mi dran...
> 
> Gruß



totenkopf mit spinnennetz und lorbeeren (kranz)  
kann man sich jetzt vielleicht schwer vorstellen, muss man sehen wenns dann fertig ist 


und bei dir ?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2013)

Hört sich interessant an, Bauch oder wo 

Ich will meinen Arm endlich mal weiter machen, wie wollen versuchen meinen polynesischen Krams mit japanischen Sachen zu kombinieren...

Ist bei euch auch so ein Wetterchaos? Hier schneit es wie Hölle und es hat einen Temperatursturz von fast 20° innerhalb von 3 Tagen gegeben


----------



## unocz (9. März 2013)

ner der bauch ist schon großflächig belegt. wir der rest vom arm......
bei uns ist es bewölt aber noch 14 grad, morgen abend soll der wetterumschwung dann kommen..........


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2013)

jungs mein rücken ist seit nen paar wochen fertig
 @CoNsTaNtIn

Ich habe leider keinen vergleich mit dem roro.
mein kollege hat ihn ne zeitlang gefahren, weil davon noch einige auf lager hatte aber er ist ned überzeugt davon.

Hat einfach nen sehr hohen verschleiss und für ihn ist der grip ned so dolle. Sein pers. gefühl.

er fährt auch wieder Ikon/Aspen. Den aspen vorne zu fahren würde schon gehen wenn dir der grip ned so wichtig ist. Hat aber erstaunlich guten grip für sein profil.

Denke, man muss es einfach austesten. Wenn er vorne dann ned funzt kannst ihn ja dann auch hinten benützen wenn der erste durch ist.

Ach ja, bin gerade von einer schönen tour zurück. 12° bischen sonne 44km und 160min...

schee wars heute mit freundin


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2013)

Heute Abend erstmal Metal-Konzert in Witten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, Bauch oder wo
> 
> Ich will meinen Arm endlich mal weiter machen, wie wollen versuchen meinen polynesischen Krams mit japanischen Sachen zu kombinieren...
> 
> Ist bei euch auch so ein Wetterchaos? Hier schneit es wie Hölle und es hat einen Temperatursturz von fast 20° innerhalb von 3 Tagen gegeben



Moin Marcus,

in HH schneit es also schon. Wir kommen gerade aus HB und hier als auch dort regnet es in einer Tour bei ca. 0 Grad. Das Wasser gefriert an den Bäumen und die Äste sehen wie von einem Eispanzer belegt aus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Puenktlich zum nieselregen kam meine frau heim und ich zum intervalle fahren... 

Tatoo? Zeigen, wenn es fertig ist!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch schon mal ein (schlechtes) Handybild vom Umbau auf den Rocky:


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf vielfachen Wunsch schon mal ein (schlechtes) Handybild vom Umbau auf den Rocky:


Ein Rocky zum Rocken, sag mal hast du gekifft , es ist so nebelig


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Moin Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2013)

Tschau, gehen jetzt zum 50ten von Bekannten.
Mist Wetter, wollte heute nicht fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Viel zu kleine Räder und viel zu viele Federgabel Beine 

Aber hubsch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Und ich gleich noch zu einem 75. aus der Nachbarschaft (da geht es wieder thementechisch um Schweine, deren Ställe und ähnlichen für mich langweiligen kram!).

Ansonsten habe ich bei Dauerregen, 0 Grad und starkem Ostwind auch verweigert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Hier ging es... Nieselregen bei knapp 16grad -> kurze Hose, sonst geh ich bei den Intervallen ein

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (9. März 2013)

> Und ich gleich noch zu einem 75. aus der Nachbarschaft (da geht es wieder thementechisch um Schweine, deren Ställe und ähnlichen für mich langweiligen kram!)



Ach das geht doch noch! Auf den ü70 Geburtstagen auf denen ich bis jetzt war ging es nur um Krankheiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Oder, wer alles gestorben ist...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (9. März 2013)

Genau...wirkt immer sehr Stimmungsfördernd


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oder, wer alles gestorben ist...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Das hast Du dann bei den Großeltern meiner Frau, die sind allerdings auch noch mal 7 bzw. 10 Jahre älter!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs mein rücken ist seit nen paar wochen fertig
> @_CoNsTaNtIn_
> 
> Ich habe leider keinen vergleich mit dem roro.
> ...


Danke 


Meine Kombi kennst du ja 

Ikon/Aspen.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2013)

Bin den Rocket Ron eine Saison am VR gefahren, ich fand den Grip sehr gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Da ist er au echt gut. Ist mein Schlamm Racer reifen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

das RM gefällt

rot-weis habe ich auch


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2013)

Wie konnte ihr alle beim epic mit dem Sattel so weit hinten fahren? Ich muss den voll nach vorne, weil das Sitz Rohr ja so ab artig schräg ist... Aber Spass macht es!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

bin ja noch nicht gefahren nur mal um den Block


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Muss ich mal schauen ob meine auch so weit hinten ist.


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> das RM gefällt
> 
> rot-weis habe ich auch



Auch nicht schhlecht. Und das Rocky ist noch fertig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin den Rocket Ron eine Saison am VR gefahren, ich fand den Grip sehr gut


Ich finde ihn ja auch top, bloß könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein anderer Reifen das Fahrverhalten positiv beeinflussen könnte 

Mit dem RoRo ist die Linie fast egal - man kommt überall durch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

ich hoffe ich kann bald mal wieder fahren und nun wieder das Mistwetter...eins zwei Sachen werden wohl noch im Laufe geändert


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Bei Euch auch Schnee Maik?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

ne noch nicht, heute am Tage noch bestes Wetter, aber ich war ja arbeiten...
nun viel Wind und der bringt denn bestimmt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Hier ja bisher auch nur Regen den ganzen Tag. Dagegen ist wohl rund um Hamburg schon den ganzen Tag Schneefall angesagt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

den Mist braucht kein Mensch mehr


----------



## hhninja81 (9. März 2013)

Moin ihr Nordlichter

da haben wir Hamburger wohl die Arschkarte gezogen. Hier schneit es seit heute Mittag...




Und ich habe mich extra Sommerchic gemacht....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2013)

Danke nun ist er da der Schnee


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Hier noch nicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. März 2013)

moin...bei ns solls morgen noch gut sein...12° mit sonnenschein und bischen bewölkt.

zwei schöne bikes...das rocky natürlich halt leider mit zu kleinen rädern.
Das spezi ebenfalls schön maik. Hast du immer diese langen vorbauten dran??? hast ja richtige schimpansoarme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (9. März 2013)

Mmmh ich fahre ja am 29er grade RaRa vorne und hinten... Mit 520g beide recht schwer, und was leichteres mit ähnlichem Grip dürfte nicht zu bekommen sein oder ?

Andere Sache, nach 4 Jahren hat mein Ifon 3GS sein Leben ausgehaucht. Das Ding hat alles mitgemacht ( Bundeswehr Gewässerdurchquerung der Donau versteckt im Verbandspäckchen, MTB Sturz im Gelände, mit 40 Sachen aus dem Rennradtrikot auf Asphalt etc ) und mit dem Jailbreakgeraffel war ich recht fit. Vom Androidbetriebssystem habe ich mal Null Ahnung, kann der was besser, falls ja was ? 
Und welches Handy empfehlt ihr dann so ?


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Moin Fabi,

Im 29er Reifenbereich wirst Du nicht viel finden was erheblich leichter als Deine genannten Reifen sind.

Und zum Handy würde ich Dir sagen das Du ruhig wieder ein aktuelleres IPhone holen solltest. Die Android-Handys sind sicherlich auch nicht schlechter oder das Apple außerordentlich besser. Nur warum willst Du Dich von der Bedienung umgewöhnen?

Grüße
Jens

P.S. War jetzt Veikko echt heute den kompletten Tag nicht hier?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

hi onkel,

Maße sind in der Norm aber ich muß ja oft gegen den Wind fahren und da muß ich mich schon ein wenig klein machen....aber vielleicht komt ja mal ein 100mm Vorbau drauf...muß ja erstmal testen und das Oberrohr vom Spezi ist auch nicht so lang...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> das RM gefällt
> 
> rot-weis habe ich auch


Schönes Bike, da kannste jetzt ordentlich die Möven jagen.
Meinen Sattel habe ich noch etwas weiter vorn(bei gerader Stütze) aber bei uns sind auch die Anstiege steiler


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Mmmh ich fahre ja am 29er grade RaRa vorne und hinten... Mit 520g beide recht schwer, und was leichteres mit ähnlichem Grip dürfte nicht zu bekommen sein oder ?
> 
> Andere Sache, nach 4 Jahren hat mein Ifon 3GS sein Leben ausgehaucht. Das Ding hat alles mitgemacht ( Bundeswehr Gewässerdurchquerung der Donau versteckt im Verbandspäckchen, MTB Sturz im Gelände, mit 40 Sachen aus dem Rennradtrikot auf Asphalt etc ) und mit dem Jailbreakgeraffel war ich recht fit. Vom Androidbetriebssystem habe ich mal Null Ahnung, kann der was besser, falls ja was ?
> Und welches Handy empfehlt ihr dann so ?


Ich habe meinem Jungen das Samsung SIII bestellt



ohneworte schrieb:


> P.S. War jetzt Veikko echt heute den kompletten Tag nicht hier?


 
Keine Ahnung wo er steckt? Er war so schnell weg


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

moin jungs

vielleicht waren wir doch bischen zu hart zu veikko???

oder er sitzt die ganze zeit aufm bike weils bei ihm schönes wetter ist....


----------



## unocz (10. März 2013)

moin


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Moin,

Jetzt liegen hier auch 2-3 Zentimeter Schnee und es schneit noch weiter.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

moin,

ja armer Veikko...

bei uns viel Wind und es Schneit jetzt aber erstmal ne schönen Kaffee


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

@Sascha hast du deine Räder fertig verlötet??? Und mußt du heute noch biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (10. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im 29er Reifenbereich wirst Du nicht viel finden was erheblich leichter als Deine genannten Reifen sind.
> 
> Und zum Handy würde ich Dir sagen das Du ruhig wieder ein aktuelleres IPhone holen solltest. Die Android-Handys sind sicherlich auch nicht schlechter oder das Apple außerordentlich besser. Nur warum willst Du Dich von der Bedienung umgewöhnen?



Zu den Reifen werd ich mich vielleicht mal bei Conti umschauen. Was die neuen Iphones angeht, die sind mir fast zu kantig geworden, Ich hatte mit meiner 3.1.2er Firmware halt die Möglichkeit mir jedes neue IOS draufzuspielen, auszuprobieren, zurückzusetzten und durch die entsprechenden Tweaks der Jailbreakszene, konnte das 3GS eigentlich dasselbe wie die neuen Modelle. Das war ein Mordsspaß, den ich mit den 4G oder 5G nicht mehr haben werde. Deswegen such ich mir seit 2 Tagen einen Wolf um ein halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone mit Android zu bekommen. Bitte mehr Modellvorschläge


----------



## maddda (10. März 2013)

Morgen, hier schneit es auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Heute drehen wir eine Runde mit dem Tandem, es ist trocken


xmaxle schrieb:


> Deswegen such ich mir seit 2 Tagen einen Wolf um ein halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone mit Android zu bekommen. Bitte mehr Modellvorschläge


Nenn uns deine Vorschläge, und wir streichen dann



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja armer Veikko...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

gehen gleich raus in die sonne...14° und trocken bei sonnenschein...schlechtes wetter...erst ab dienstag


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Ich bin zurück vom Spielen im Schnee mit fiesem Ostwind!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

war bestimmt schön frisch


----------



## unocz (10. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gehen gleich raus in die sonne...14° und trocken bei sonnenschein...schlechtes wetter...erst ab dienstag




hehe gleiche bedingungen auch hier, war gerade 3 stunden bei schönstem wetter fahren....
ab morgen aber auch hier der einbruch :/


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Das sagt doch alles aus:


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

jo jo und ich gerade zurück von 3h biken bei bestem wetter

gut wars...und die marzocchi funzt bestens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. März 2013)

naja wir schicken euch denn Schnee gleich rüber


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

Naja, die Sintflut ist hier angekommen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja, die Sintflut ist hier angekommen,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Die hatten wir hier gestern!


----------



## unocz (10. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja, die Sintflut ist hier angekommen,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



krass bei uns scheint immer noch die sonne, dabei liegt ihr ja unter uns.
naja wir haben halt das beste wetter hier in der toskana deutschland


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das sagt doch alles aus:


 
Na, wer findet das Bike in dem unteren Bild?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

Jetzt hab ich den ruhetag von morgen auf heute verschoben... Passt eh besser... Und nu scheint die sonne!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Na, wer findet das Bike in dem unteren Bild?



Und was fällt Dir dabei noch auf?

Moin Cihan!


----------



## Renn Maus (10. März 2013)

Seit gestern mit Fieber im Bett!!!!
Nervt, aber da ist der Schnee das kleinere Problem.....


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und was fällt Dir dabei noch auf?
> 
> Moin Cihan!


 
Moin Jens! 

Na was ist es, sag's mir!


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Auf Bild 1 schwarz und auf Bild 2 weiß!


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf Bild 1 schwarz und auf Bild 2 weiß!


 
Ist nen anderes Bike oder was? In dem unteren Bild ist das doch ne Fox oder nicht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

Anscheinend war er nicht alleine unterwegs,
wir haben heute noch schnell das "gute" Wetter genutzt (am Ende -1°C)


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Seit gestern mit Fieber im Bett!!!!
> Nervt, aber da ist der Schnee das kleinere Problem.....



Gute Besserung ins Bergische!


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ist nen anderes Bike oder was? In dem unteren Bild ist das doch ne Fox oder nicht?



Rischtisch, ist das Bike vom Gewichtheber mit der weißen Fox. Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs, Damdam hat sich wegen des wenigen Schnees nicht hierher getraut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

Nettes ventana, nur den hinterbau finde ich etwas unter dimensioniert... Schau dir mal das beast in meinem album an, das war evil 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Renn Maus (10. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gute Besserung ins Bergische!



Danke.
Wenns nicht besser wird, gehts morgen erstmal zum Arzt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Hi Jens,

mit genau so einem Tandem habe ich auch schon mal geliebäugelt. Hab den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen da die Geldausgabe doch ein wenig zu hoch ist ohne zu wissen ob ich meine Frau regelmäßig da rauf bekomme.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> mit genau so einem Tandem habe ich auch schon mal geliebäugelt. Hab den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen da die Geldausgabe doch ein wenig zu hoch ist ohne zu wissen ob ich meine Frau regelmäßig da rauf bekomme.
> 
> ...



Erst probefahren! Meinen fuhr mit, fand es OK, weil aber selber lenken...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpprelude (10. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Erst probefahren! Meinen fuhr mit, fand es OK, weil aber selber lenken...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Sollen wir uns aus den Wörtern selbst den Satz bilden? 
Dein Smartphone ist keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

Will aber selber lenken... 

Sooo schwer war die auto Korrektur jetzt auch net zu verstehen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

Das ist ein tandem fuers grobe!




Und das ging ab wie Schnitzel! Bis der Rahmen durch die Gustaf hingerichtet wurde 



War aber nur ein Prototyp und wir hatten den Auftrag es zu zerstören


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Ich würde mir vor dem Kauf eines Tandems auch eines zum Ausprobieren leihen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nettes ventana, nur den hinterbau finde ich etwas unter dimensioniert... Schau dir mal das beast in meinem album an, das war evil
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 
Ich finde ihn auch sehr filiran aber ist trotzdem sehr steif, große Sprünge gehen nicht, mal sehen wie lange die Konstruktion hält. Spricht sehr feinfühlig an, wird für unsere Touren reichen (meine Frau bremmst mich da schon aus)




ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> mit genau so einem Tandem habe ich auch schon mal geliebäugelt. Hab den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen da die Geldausgabe doch ein wenig zu hoch ist ohne zu wissen ob ich meine Frau regelmäßig da rauf bekomme.
> 
> ...


Wir haben erst einige Probefahrten gemacht und es hat meiner Frau Spaß gemacht. Mein Hintergedanke war eigentlich der: Ich muss Meiner Frau die Angst vor Abfahrten nehmen, weil hoch fährt sie alles nur runter ist es eine Katastrophe. Sie muss jetzt auch mit Clickis fahren und gewöhnt sich hoffentlich dran, da wird sie Solo auch sicherer. Toitoi, bis jetzt geht der Plan auf. Ich brauche zwar ab u. zu Gehöhrschutz weil mich wieder so ein Angstschrei trifft, so braucht man aber auch keine Glocke mehr.Macht jedenfalls richtig Spaß



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Will aber selber lenken...
> 
> Sooo schwer war die auto Korrektur jetzt auch net zu verstehen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2






Tippfehler


----------



## maddda (10. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Seit gestern mit Fieber im Bett!!!!
> Nervt, aber da ist der Schnee das kleinere Problem.....



Och nöö, was machst du nur für Sachen, gute Besserung

Wenn du wieder fit bist müssen wir nochmal ne Rune drehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wenns nicht besser wird, gehts morgen erstmal zum Arzt......


Das Gute, hier an der Tastatur kannst du uns nicht Anstecken
Gute Besserung wünscht dir der Jens III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir haben erst einige Probefahrten gemacht und es hat meiner Frau Spaß gemacht. Mein Hintergedanke war eigentlich der: Ich muss Meiner Frau die Angst vor Abfahrten nehmen, weil hoch fährt sie alles nur runter ist es eine Katastrophe. Sie muss jetzt auch mit Clickis fahren und gewöhnt sich hoffentlich dran, da wird sie Solo auch sicherer. Toitoi, bis jetzt geht der Plan auf. Ich brauche zwar ab u. zu Gehöhrschutz weil mich wieder so ein Angstschrei trifft, so braucht man aber auch keine Glocke mehr.Macht jedenfalls richtig Spaß



Das war auch so mein Gedanke!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

Hallo jungs. der tag war wieder mal schön.
Morgen soll es auch noch gut sein und dienstag auch noch...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

wo ist veikkooooooo!!!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. März 2013)

Na, dann wollen wir doch mal gucken, wie Til Schweiger sich in meiner Heimatstadt schlägt ...

Ach ja, SIEG


----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

und das gegen dortmund

schaun auch gerade den til...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs. der tag war wieder mal schön.
> Morgen soll es auch noch gut sein und dienstag auch noch...


Da konntest du ja deine Muskelmasse verdoppeln



onkel_doc schrieb:


> wo ist veikkooooooo!!!!!


Ich vermute mal, die haben beim Bau am Leipziger Citytunnel das DSL-Kabel gekappt(oder so in der Richtung--hoffentlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2013)

Hallo Jense III. Jup, ich fühle es schon...;-)

ist schon "gfürchig", dass er sich ned meldet...


----------



## maddda (10. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wo ist veikkooooooo!!!!!



Ja vermiss ihn auch schon die ganze ZeitKann einer mal die Polizei rufen und sagen, dass er sich 24 Stunden lang net im ETWR gemeldet hat?


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> und das gegen dortmund
> 
> schaun auch gerade den til...



Wir auch!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wo ist veikkooooooo!!!!!



Die haben zu viel auf ihn eingehackt.


----------



## Junior97 (10. März 2013)

Frage an die Elixir Fahrer,
welche Beläge benutzt ihr ?
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Nukeproof Belägen ?


----------



## Renn Maus (10. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Och nöö, was machst du nur für Sachen, gute Besserung
> 
> Wenn du wieder fit bist müssen wir nochmal ne Rune drehen



Ja danke.
Machen wir. Vielleicht wenns mal wieder wärmer wird ne lange Runde.
S-Weg, oder so????

  @Comfortbiker:
Da hast du recht, daher hab ich auch keine Skrupel hier zu schreiben 

  @Junior97:
Ich fahre eine 2011er Avid Elixir-R mit Serienbelägen Gesintert.
Bremsen gut, kosten wenig. Die organischen Beläge, sowie ein Satz gesinterte von Alligator fand ich nicht besser...
Allerdings nervt mich der wandernde Druckpunkt der Bremse....


----------



## maddda (10. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ja danke.
> Machen wir. Vielleicht wenns mal wieder wärmer wird ne lange Runde.
> S-Weg, oder so????



Ja auf jeden Fall


----------



## hhninja81 (10. März 2013)

Fazit: Ich habe schon weeeeesentlich schlechtere Tatorte gesehen. hab nichts erwartet und bin deshalb auch nicht enttäuscht. Ich fand den sogar richtig gut und der Kollege im Rollstuhl ist der Hammer

Aber Hamburg ist nicht wirklich so grau!

GN8 und eine entspannte Woche


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2013)

Ich fand den auch nicht so schlecht. Zumindestens besser als die 3 Tatorte vor dem Bremer zusammen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Frage an die Elixir Fahrer,
> welche Beläge benutzt ihr ?
> Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Nukeproof Belägen ?



Sinter, egal was. Orga ist Papier und hält dementsprechend lang,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. März 2013)

moin zusammen,

also für mich wäre so ein tandem nix............
nicht einmal geschenkt


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## InoX (11. März 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Moooin

So ein Tandem is schon ganz Spaßig, bin mit meinem Vater damals mal eins auffer IFMA probegefahren "Rechts, neeein Links, neeein Rechts!"


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Bei uns ist es jetzt auch Weiß(-4°C)



unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> also für mich wäre so ein tandem nix............
> nicht einmal geschenkt


 
Sag niemals nie, stell dir vor du siehst den Weg vor dir nicht mehr und fährst immer noch gerne Rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kannst doch den Leitungsanschluss lustig drehen, dass es besser ausschaut.




 Wie versteckt doch so eine Bremsleitung sein kann, fast so wie der Veikko
Sei nett gegrüßt Veikko


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Es gibt ihn noch Veikko meld dich doch mal!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Jo, wäre schön!

Nicht so schön sind dagegen die aktuellen Temperaturen. Über 2,5h in der Kälte und ich bin feddich wie ein Brötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Ich hasse immer die dicken Klamotten, endweder ich schwitz aufm Rad wien Kieslaster der ich frier mir den Hintern ab


Hab mir grad nen paar TA Blätter für die KForce bestellt. Werd mal 24/38 ausprobieren, wenn das klappt bau ich an den Bock eventuell nochn Sram Red Umwerfer
Spart auf jedenfall nochmal 84gramm, dann fallen endlich die verdammten 9,5kg. Zu schwer isses mit aber immernoch


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Haha 

Also bei mir werden immer nur kurzzeitig die HÃ¤nde oder FÃ¼Ãe kalt.
Sonst zieht es auch schon mal im Gesicht bei richtig viel Wind.

Coole Sache, aber warum ist der Karren so schwer?
Mein BGM dÃ¼rfte selbst im Winterdress ~ 8,8Kg wiegen.
Das bekommt nun erstmal eine Matchmakerschelle fÃ¼r die Optik. Reifen kaufe ich wohl nicht bei bike24, die sind immer mal 10â¬ teurer als H&S.

Jetzt such ich mir noch eine KCNC-StÃ¼tze und vielleicht den ebay Carbon Lenker und die Karre ist im Sommer bei 8,3Kg


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Ich hab 1-2 Teile die relativ schwer sind, auf die ich aber net verzichten kann.

Das sind HÃ¶rnchen,zweiter Flaha, DD Hinterreifen und ein 670 breiter Alulenker, der auch Barendtauglich ist.

Gut an der P6 kann ich noch was rausholen, aber da stecken diese 400-500gramm...


Gewicht is aber nachgewogen mit Tacho und Pedalen selbstverstÃ¤ndlich.



> Coole Sache, aber warum ist der Karren so schwer?
> Mein BGM dÃ¼rfte selbst im Winterdress ~ 8,8Kg wiegen.
> Das bekommt nun erstmal eine Matchmakerschelle fÃ¼r die Optik. Reifen kaufe ich wohl nicht bei bike24, die sind immer mal 10â¬ teurer als H&S.
> 
> Jetzt such ich mir noch eine KCNC-StÃ¼tze und vielleicht den ebay Carbon Lenker und die Karre ist im Sommer bei 8,3Kg



8,3 dÃ¼rfte ist sseeehr optimistisch. Ich glaube prinzipiell nix, was ich net an der HÃ¤ngewaage gesehen hab


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Der Karren war sogar schon mal bei 8,2Kg an der Hängewaage im Shop.
Damals aber mit XX Ausstattung. Jetzt Elixir CR - X9 und XT Kurbel 1-Fach mit KeFü.
Mein Rahmen wiegt entlackt doch auch nur 1100g 


Auto gerade von der Werkstatt abgeholt - neuer Stoßdämpfer auf Garantie


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Nagut XX und 400gr beim Rahmen haste mir vorraus wobei dann beim antrieb jez noch einiges gehen sollte und bei der Stütze auch...

Hab ma ne Teileliste angehängt...toll ungültige datei-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Screenshot und dann als Bild 


Ich hab ja im Moment auch ne schwere Fun Works verbaut. Da gehen ggü. der KCNC fast 100g. Nur ist es eben nicht mehr das Racebike, im Training hilft ein leichter Bock nicht unbedingt, macht aber mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

So unten fehlt die Kralle mit 5 gramm, das garmin und die hörnchen...



> Ich hab ja im Moment auch ne schwere Fun Works verbaut. Da gehen ggü. der KCNC fast 100g. Nur ist es eben nicht mehr das Racebike, im Training hilft ein leichter Bock nicht unbedingt, macht aber mehr Spaß



Wohl wahr bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich die P6 mal weghaue und was ordentliches reinbau...Tune oder so...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Gesamt kommts dann auf ~ 9,5?

Wirklich was gehen tut am Umwerfer und der Stütze.

An den Reifen spar ich auch ne Menge. Meine X-King hatten genau 400g 
Aber wirklich wichtig ist das alles nicht. Hauptsache es hält im Rennen und die Beine passen.


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Wenn du alles zusammenrechnest sind es 9,5 und meine hängewage sagt das gleiche. Sind halt diese langstreckenzusatzausstattungssachen.

Vielleiche könnte ich mir auch noch nen zweiten leichen Lenker ohne barends besorgen oder die nur für die längeren Distanzen(12/24h) ranschrauben.
Da brauch ich einfach dann die andere Sitzposition.

Reifenmäßig sind mir ja zu viele RARA letzte Saison gestorben, aber ich lass Bergab auch das Gas einfach stehen, deswegen der DD
Umwerfer hatte ich an einen Sram Red Black mit Carbon TI adapter gedacht. Wären dann 50gr. Vorrausgesetzt ich komm mit 24/38 klar

Stütze entweder vernünftig ne Tune in alu nehmen, dann würde ich 40-50gramm sparen oder halt Schwarzes Stück oder Engage, das wären 150gr...

Bei Rad am Ring könnte ich am HR wohl den FF 2.25 mit Raceguard fahren wären nomma 140gr...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Screenshot und dann als Bild


 
Hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt(mir hilft ja keiner), Kurzinfo hat noch gefehlt --Strg+s---(denkt doch bitte auch mal an die mitlesenden Laien)


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Hörnchen hab ich nie gebraucht. Wenn ich wirklich lange auf dem Rad säße vielleicht.
Ich bin ja nicht so der Abfahrer, dafür muss es dann berg auf schnell gehen und leicht sein 

Warum machst du denn auch die Reifen kaputt? Ist doch überhaupt nicht sinnvoll?

KCNC hält auch bei vielen problemlos. Ist aber eben noch so schön wie Tune und co.

Ich warte immernoch auf den Conti Speedking II. Bis jetzt noch nicht zu kaufen und nicht für 29" geplant...


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Eben die Hörnchen hatte ich nur wegen dem 12h Rennen dran, da brauch ich halt ab und zu mal ne andere position. Könnte mir eigentlich noch nen Lenker für die Marathons CC Rennen besorgen. Da würde dann auch nomma was gehen.


Reifenmäßig hab ich halt einmal letztes Jahr die Lauffläche zerschitzt, einmal die Karkasse und einmal hat ne Schraube das Teil gekillt...
Ob ichs nomma mit dem normalen riskiere muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ober halt FF 2.25 mit Raceguard wenns trocken is...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

Du weist aber das snakeskin nur an der Seite ist 

Ach ja, ich suche eine billiger schwere 31,6x400er stütze,... An die 160g token will ich den kinderhaenger net hängen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

> Du weist aber das snakeskin nur an der Seite ist



Hab doch die was von Snakeskin geschrieben. Der FF in 2.25 hat Raceguard, der is auffer Lauffläche und mein Rara hat DD...

WÜrd dir ja meine P6 anbieten, nur fehlt mir bis nächsten Monat dann das Geld für ne neue und ich muss npch ausprobieren ob ich dann die neue mit oder ohne Setback nehme...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

P6 alu? Hmmm was willste alternativ kaufen?
Bei mir wurde ja ne carbon token frei werden,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Hatte ich oben geschrieben, wollte dann Tune Starkes Stück oder sowas in der richtung fahren.
Token wollte ich eigentlich ungern nehmen. Muss halt wie gesagt noch testen ob ich jetzt mit oder ohne SB nehme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> P6 alu? Hmmm was willste alternativ kaufen?
> Bei mir wurde ja ne carbon token frei werden,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Sascha, bist du den Aspen als 29er mal gefahren?
Den gibt's ja leider nur mit einfacher (62a) Gummimischung...

Ich bin ja am überlegen, vorne und hinten den Ikon 29x2,2 3C (Triple Compound) Exception zu nehmen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hatte ich oben geschrieben, wollte dann Tune Starkes Stück oder sowas in der richtung fahren.
> *Token wollte ich eigentlich ungern nehmen*. Muss halt wie gesagt noch testen ob ich jetzt mit oder ohne SB nehme...


Wieso das denn?


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Weil die soweit ich weiß ne Carbonwippe hat. Sonderlich gefallen haben mir die Tokensachen auch noch nie. Wollt halt net unbedingt was aus Taiwan haben....

@ Sascha wenn du dich bis nächsten Monat geduldest würde ich sie dir verkaufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

Den Aspen bin ich eine Tour gefahren ->kaput... Aber ich fahr halt au grob 

Was ist an der tune besser? Ich war mit der token so zufrieden, das ich noch ne 2. Fürs epic gekauft hab  
Aber jeder wie er will 

Carbon wippe... Gerade das wollte ich net...

Bis April warten? Hamm eher net... Dann kann ich ja so lange nicht mit Luke biken gehen, aber mal sehen. Sollte es April werden meld ich mich nomma.

Zum token design, glaubst du das hab ich noch drauf 
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Nagut dann schieb mal nen Bild von dem Gerät rüber


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

Muss ich erst raus suchen... Mit dem tablet net Sooo einfach 
Ist halt ein schwarzes carbon Rohr in UD mit jochklemmung






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Den Aspen bin ich eine Tour gefahren ->kaput... Aber ich fahr halt au grob*
> 
> Was ist an der tune besser? Ich war mit der token so zufrieden, das ich noch ne 2. Fürs epic gekauft hab
> Aber jeder wie er will
> ...


  Habe davon gelesen...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. März 2013)

sascha, was hat deine token für ne abmessung...

Hab ich ev auch noch interesse...

ansonsten wirds dann ne easton EC90 für mein rocky vertex.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

31,6x400. Ist aber etwas langer und mind einstecktiefe ist 9cm.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2013)

Moin Jungs! 

Hoffe es geht euch allen gut!?!

Ich schiesse hier mal aus dem Hinterhalt....   
Wollte eigentlich nur mal ein paar Seiten nachholen und dann weiter für die Schulung morgen lernen, muss aber kurz was kommentieren:



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Den Aspen bin ich eine Tour gefahren ->kaput... Aber ich fahr halt au grob*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2





bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Habe davon gelesen...



Ich habe die beiden Maxxis von Sascha damals abgekauft und war so zufrieden, dass ich mir gerade noch einen Reservesatz geordert habe.
Bisher nur "1" (!!!) Panne. Bin in frisch geschnittenes Gehölz hüpft ; sonst ist der Aspen mein Kauftip! 

Sorry Jungs, bin z.Zt. viel mit mir selbst beschäftigt    , werde aber wieder öfters reinschauen. 

Eins noch....  
Letzte Woche habe ich einen Golf GTI nach einem Wildschaden wieder komplettiert und die Fertigstellung war für Mittwoch geplant.
Da ich z.Zt. auf Schulung bin, wollte mein Kollege bissl GTI schrauben....   Das Ende vom Lied:  GTI heute von der Bühne gefallen!!!!! 
Bild folgt. (Jens und Marcus kennen es schon)
Ja, ja....die Bube....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

Schoen mal wieder von dir zu hören 

Aber du faehrst ja auch wie ein Mädchen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (11. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 31,6x400. Ist aber etwas langer und mind einstecktiefe ist 9cm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Okayo, danke für die info...brauche 27,2/400...


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

Jepp, gesehen!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Da ich z.Zt. auf Schulung bin, wollte mein Kollege bissl GTI schrauben....   Das Ende vom Lied:  GTI heute von der Bühne gefallen!!!!!
> Bild folgt. (Jens und Marcus kennen es schon)
> Ja, ja....die Bube....



Moin 

Bitte was?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2013)

der arme GTI und das ist nicht lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2013)

Wir hatten mal für ne Woche nen Audi RS4, weil in der Werkstatt ein Hammer von der Hebebühne gefallen ist und die Frontscheibe des A4 zertrümmert hat


----------



## reddevil72 (11. März 2013)

Abend Jungs

Melde mich auch wieder mal... War die letzten Woche ziemlich abgetaucht... Scheiss-Grippe-Welle, die hat bei uns so richtig zugeschlagen. War so ziemlich im Job gefangen. Die Freizeit daneben primär für Familie und "real"-Sport gebraucht (... muss den Winterpokal auch mal wieder updaten...). Dann hat sich noch der PC definitiv verabschiedet und der Wechsel ins Apfellager hat länger als erwartet gedauert,... Lieferfristen, ist dort schlimmer als mit neuen Bikes... Da ihr sicher wieder 100te Seiten gefüllt habt, werde ich mir erst mal gar nicht die Mühe machen das Ganze aufzuarbeiten, ist eh illusorisch. Werde nun mal versuchen die Pace wieder aufzunehmen...

Biketechnisch bin ich momentan noch mit 26er unterwegs, das 29er kommt pünktlich auf die Rennsaison. Die beginnt nun doch nicht schon am Bikefestival in Riva, der Termin klappt leider nicht. Wir sind aber eine Woche später 9.12.5.13 am Lago. Deshalb eine Frage an die Riva-Profis: Was habt ihr für Unterkunft-Empfehlungen? Ich denke an ein Bungalow, ist zur Bikelagerung wohl das beste.

Happy Trails

St.


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

Moin Stefan,

welcome back!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schoen mal wieder von dir zu hören
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Sascha..., du wirst ja langsam weich und zutraulich!?
Sowas von dir geht ja runter wie Kettenöl.. 

VG


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

Hallo Saubande,

ich habe Heute Abend ein wenig mit Veikko kommuniziert und soll Euch allen schöne Grüße bestellen. Er wird noch ein paar Tage hier nicht greifbar sein und sich aber bald zurückmelden!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2013)

wie kann man im bikemarkt einen deaktivieren artikel wieder aktivieren???


----------



## cpprelude (11. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Saubande,
> 
> ich habe Heute Abend ein wenig mit Veikko kommuniziert und soll Euch allen schöne Grüße bestellen. Er wird noch ein paar Tage hier nicht greifbar sein und sich aber bald zurückmelden!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jens!

Grüß ihn zurück! Ich hoffe es ist nix ernstes.


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Grüß ihn zurück! Ich hoffe es ist nix ernstes.



Moin Cihan,

nix wirklich wildes. Er braucht nur ein paar Tage für sich.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (11. März 2013)

Los Photo vom GTI... Grand Tourismo into the ground : D


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sascha..., du wirst ja langsam weich und zutraulich!?
> Sowas von dir geht ja runter wie Kettenöl..
> 
> VG



Das mit dem fahren wie ein Mädchen hast du gesehen? Oder hast dich damit arrangiert 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

Das hat er wahrscheinlich gekonnt ignoriert!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2013)

Moin!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Cihan,
> 
> nix wirklich wildes. Er braucht nur ein paar Tage für sich.
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit dem fahren wie ein Mädchen hast du gesehen? Oder hast dich damit arrangiert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Einfach wegignoriert! 
Der erste Eindruck zählt....


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Einfach wegignoriert!
> Der erste Eindruck zählt....



Sag ich doch!

Moin @ all!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs
> 
> Mooooiiin jungs
> 
> ...




Hallo stefan

meine güte ich hab schon gedacht man müsste bei dir nen suchtrupp losschicken.

Eine woche nach riva wäre in singen die europameisterschaft. Schade das du da ned dabei bist. Jetzt gibts ja auch nen titel bei den amatören.

Ansonsten wo man da wohnen kann??? Keine ahnung. Wir gehen immer in torbole auf den camping mit dem bus.

grüsse aus Hergi


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2013)

Gute Morgen Allerseits!
Schnee und -5°C


----------



## InoX (12. März 2013)

Moin,
habe auch gerade mal etwas nachgeholt.

Wo bleibt das Foto????!


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Moooin

Philipp da warte ich auch schon sehnsüchtig drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Moin!

Eben - WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2013)

Muss die Bilder vom WhatsApp erstmal hier rein buchsieren und das Kennzeichen verblenden.... Sie kommen aber noch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2013)

Ein Bild ist jetzt in meinem Fotoalbum "Sonstiges2" ....
Bessere Bilder folgen...


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Ach du *******

Aber sag mal was is das denn für ne doofe Hebebühnenkonstruktion


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. März 2013)

Merke: GTIs sind kopflastig.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Demnächst dann bei den Funbildern im KTWR - "GTI Handstand"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2013)

Das Gewicht des Motors muss eigentlich auf Seite der Hubzylinder....
Ist eine Kurzhubbühne. Eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Ei verdammt, in dem Moment hätte ich die reaktion in der Werkstatt gerne gesehen

Zur Bühne, nagut is eher sowas leichtes portables wa?, aber mit ner festen Bühne wäre das net bassiert


----------



## Renn Maus (12. März 2013)

Kannst du auch je nach Fahrzeug auf ner "fixen" Hebebühne provozieren.
Golf GTI ist was feines, wobei ich derzeit den Megane RS Cup deutlicher cooler finde.
Aber beide sind für meine Bedürfnisse Bike-untauglich.
Dann lieber Renault Grande Espace oder den "alten" VW Sharan, da bekommt man drei Mann und drei Fahrräder + Gepäck rein, oder ein Laufrad zu demontieren oder ein Bike legen zu müssen....


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Ich fand bisher immer Mercedes in der Werkstatt sehr praktisch. Die haben nämlich diese Gummipömpel für die Hebebühne am Unterboden. Da kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen 

Schade, dass mein altes Handy nimmer funkt. Da war noch ein Bild aus der Werkstatt drauf, wo der Sohn des Meisters seinen Corsa auf der Bühne mit Grube gecrashed hat


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Kannst du auch je nach Fahrzeug auf ner "fixen" Hebebühne provozieren.
> Golf GTI ist was feines, wobei ich derzeit den Megane RS Cup deutlicher cooler finde.
> Aber beide sind für meine Bedürfnisse Bike-untauglich.
> Dann lieber Renault Grande Espace oder den "alten" VW Sharan, da bekommt man drei Mann und drei Fahrräder + Gepäck rein, oder ein Laufrad zu demontieren oder ein Bike legen zu müssen....



Klar, von allen Bühnen kann man Karren iwe runterfallen lassen, aber ich denke, dass es auf der Bühne von dem GTI besonders leicht geht, wenn man net aufpasst...
Mir sagt bei VW momentan der Scirocco R sehr zu

Wobei es eigentlich für den Radtransport nur ein Auto gibt:





Mein absoluter Traum, understatement pur...aber bitte in Mattschwarz


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Ich bräuchte da schon mindestens irgendeinen Kombi. Finde das nämlich immer schrecklich langsam auf der Bahn unterwegs zu sein.

Der RS4 war echt nicht schlecht. RS6 wäre dank größerem Kofferraum noch besser.
Mit einem X6 könnte ich da nicht so viel anfangen.


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Ach VR raus und feddichDamit is dir der psychologische Faktor sicher, wenn du beim Rennen schon aufn Parkplatz fährst
Oder den hier:


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Der X6 hat eine total unsinnige Heckklappe. Da brauchst fast eine Hebebühne zum Einladen.

Der RAM ist natürlich fett in jeder Hinsicht. Guck mal bei meinen FB Freunden "Simon Gajda". Der fährt so einen als Firmen/Arbeits/Biketruck.

Der Amarok eines anderen Kollegen ist wohl auch recht gut zum Biketransport.


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Klar bei den Teilen kannst du das Bike einfach auf die Ladefläche schmeißen.

Bin Selber in den USA auch schon im Ford F350 und 150 mitgefahren, können alles die DingerVor allem der 350 mit Seilwinde und Zwillingsbereifung

Den Doge Ram SRT 10 gibt es aber leider nicht mehr neu, kannste nur noch gebraucht kaufen


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2013)

werdet mal bischen älter dann wollt ihr sowas...







heute bei uns unterwegs...schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Im Moment will ich nur dein Wetter. Hier schneitsklar der T5 is einfachDER biketransporter


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2013)

Oder sowas
207 Km/h



http://elabia.de/2010/02/04/schnellstes-wohnmobil-der-welt/


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Das Intense ist geil! Was ist da eigentlich für ein Lenker verbaut?

Ich durfte erstmal den Weg zum Holzunterstand befreien. Hat sich durch den Wind bis auf 40cm aufgetürmt der Schnee.

Ein T5 wäre mir zu teuer und zu langsam/unsportlich. Sportlicher Kombi dagegen optimal.


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Also bei uns hat sich der A3 bewehrt... Mit VR raus geht das auch superrucksitzbank umklappen und dann kannste auch schnell fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Das kann ich bei der A-Klasse allerdings auch. Da muss ich nicht mal alles umklappen


----------



## InoX (12. März 2013)

Also ich bin ja mit dem Omega A zufrieden. Da passt alles rein. Sicherlich auch mehr als in den A6.
Und Heckschleudern sind eh das beste.


----------



## Junior97 (12. März 2013)

Der Radtransporter überhaupt ist nen Pick up !


----------



## InoX (12. März 2013)

besonders toll im Regen oder Schnee. Schläft sich auch super drin.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja mit dem Omega A zufrieden. Da passt alles rein. Sicherlich auch mehr als in den A6.
> Und Heckschleudern sind eh das beste.



Schluckspecht? 
Braucht doch bestimmt 12l oder?

Meine Crossgabel ist gerade angekommen. Die macht schon mal einen guten Eindruck. Muss aber nun erstmal mit dem Hund, dann gibts Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (12. März 2013)

aber für kurze strecken so in BC  
und zum drin schlafen und langen Strecken finde ich so nen Bus/Van am besten


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2013)

fahre diesen lenker am intense...

http://whiskyparts.co/catalog/handlebars

absolut top und leicht für 740mm


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Wow.
Hatte von denen mal die Crossgabeln angeschaut. War mir dann aber zu teuer.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

T5 Multivan kann ich nur bestätigen!

Es gibt hier übrigens jemanden über Facebook zu einem 24-Stundenrennen ins Team eingeladen worden ist. Der soll mal seine Zusage geben, ich Fahr in den Teams auch mit!


----------



## InoX (12. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schluckspecht?
> Braucht doch bestimmt 12l oder?
> 
> Meine Crossgabel ist gerade angekommen. Die macht schon mal einen guten Eindruck. Muss aber nun erstmal mit dem Hund, dann gibts Bilder.




Unterschiedlich.

in der Stadt normal etwa 12 l
in der Stadt mit Spaß etwa 15 l
auf der Autobahn bei 120 - 130 km/h knapp unter 9 Liter

ist also mehr für die Langstrecken gedacht aber dafür wird er ja auch fast nur genutzt.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Autobahn geht ja dann klar für so ein Schiff und Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wow.
> Hatte von denen mal die Crossgabeln angeschaut. War mir dann aber zu teuer.




Das ist das problem wenn auf der importör der schweiz von salsa/thomson/surly/whiskey/chris king usw im gleichen geschäft ist wie vonmeienm rocky händler und kollege.

da kauft man ab und an was, was man ned immer sollte


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Das ist natürlich "schlimm" 
Also die Teile von Wiskey fand ich echt spitze, aber das ist es mir im Moment nicht Wert.

Mein Crosser ist nu fertig zusammen gesteckt. Glücklicherweise auch noch die passenden Adapter für die BB5 hier gehabt. Morgen kommen dann Bremsleitungen und endlich ein nicht pinker/rosa Sattel.

Ist ja wieder eine Carbongabel im Stahlrahmen geworden. Ich finds einfach zu geil  

Nun auch mit Bild:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2013)

sieht schon cool aus wo hängt denn die Kiste


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Wie meinstn das?


----------



## mikefize (12. März 2013)

Soo, schönen Abend die Herren ... ich auch mal wieder hier, nachdem ich mich die letzten Wochen in meiner Unihöhle vergraben hatte.

Und gleich mal wieder mit ner Frage: Habt ihr Tipps, wie man besonders Hartnäckige Decals von nem eloxierten Rahmen runterbekommt? Also die gehn mit Aceton schon runter, aber sehr sehr mühsam und es schmiert auch wie Hölle. Da brauch ich literweise von dem Teufelszeug und drei Tage Urlaub. Nitroverdünnung wird wohl komplett versagen, wenn ich schon bei Aceton Probleme hab, oder?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Baumarktabbeizern gemacht? Eigentlich sollten die ja (wenn man sie nicht stundenlang einwirken lässt...) die Eloxalschicht nicht angreifen - oder? 

Chemiker vor!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie meinstn das?


 

den Raum? Keller?


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

Back from Biken in the snow!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Back from Biken in the snow!


 
ich glaub es ja nicht und das mit dem guten Bike, man ich muß morgen auch mal wieder los


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> den Raum? Keller?



Jenau. Hab sozusagen die ganze Kelleretage für mich. Bin auch froh nicht alles mit Teppich ausgelegt zu haben. Kommt beim Schrauben besser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Keiner da?


----------



## unocz (12. März 2013)

Ja hier ... Und mittlerweile auch eingeschneit


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Puh dachte schon das stirbt hier huete abend aus


----------



## unocz (12. März 2013)

Nee nee hab seit der letzten ausfahrt komische schmerzen unterhalb der kniescheibe, so wie nen blauer fleck aber nicht direkt druckempfindlich. Wenn man aber ganz leicht mit dem finger drüberfährt merkt man es auch und halt beim gehen. 
Jemand rat oder plan ?


----------



## Junior97 (12. März 2013)

Irgendwas überdehnt oder Zerrung würde ich mal fast sagen.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Puh dachte schon das stirbt hier huete abend aus



Ich bin auch da und Du sollst jetzt mal zusagen!


----------



## reddevil72 (12. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das ist das problem wenn auf der importör der schweiz von salsa/thomson/surly/whiskey/chris king usw im gleichen geschäft ist wie vonmeienm rocky händler und kollege.
> 
> da kauft man ab und an was, was man ned immer sollte



Das Geschäft tönt kultig. Müsste man fast mal vorbeischauen. Name? Ort.


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Hab Christian schon ne Nachricht geschrieben, hat mir nur noch net geantwortet komme schon am Donnerstag vor dem rennen aus den Vogesen, damit ich mitfahren kann: daumen


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab Christian schon ne Nachricht geschrieben, hat mir nur noch net geantwortet komme schon am Donnerstag vor dem rennen aus den Vogesen, damit ich mitfahren kann: daumen



Perfekt, dann fahren wir ja gemeinsam in einem Team!

Ansonsten hatte ich Heute nachmittags noch mit ihm telefoniert, der war auf dem Weg von Freiburg durch das Schneechaos in Hessen auf dem Weg Richtung Norden und wusste noch nichts von Deiner Antwort! Ich war auch mit dem Auto auf dem Weg aus OWL nach Hause und wir beide hatten bei der Autofahrt Langeweile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Hab ihm auch erst so um 6 geschrieben... Freu mich schon dich mal Persönlich kennenzulernen
Hab echt Bock auf das Rennen, weil Chemnitz im 4 er dieses Jahr flachfällt

EDIT : die Staubkörner hab ich auf Facebook gesehen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Wo startet ihr denn? Duisburg?


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

Alfsee


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Schade, wäre ja lustig gewesen mit/gegen euch beim Heavy 24 zu fahren.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

Ich glaube das Team für den Alfsee ist noch nicht ganz komplett. Wenn Du Bock drauf hast dann frag ich Christian morgen noch mal.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab ihm auch erst so um 6 geschrieben... Freu mich schon dich mal Persönlich kennenzulernen
> Hab echt Bock auf das Rennen, weil Chemnitz im 4 er dieses Jahr flachfällt
> 
> EDIT : die Staubkörner hab ich auf Facebook gesehen



Auf Fatzebuch bin ich nicht dabei. Ansonsten stehen die Einteilungen noch nicht wirklich fest. Wir gehen dann ja mit einem Achter und einem Achter-Mixed an den Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht so recht. Da müsste ich noch ein XC-Rennen opfern.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

Das musst Du selbst entscheiden was Du möchtest.


----------



## InoX (12. März 2013)

dann fahr doch dieses Jahr mal nur 24 h Rennen.


----------



## maddda (12. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf Fatzebuch bin ich nicht dabei. Ansonsten stehen die Einteilungen noch nicht wirklich fest. Wir gehen dann ja mit einem Achter und einem Achter-Mixed an den Start.



Hab Christian gesagt er soll mich einfach iWo reinpacken...

@ Marcel. Ach CC rennen is doch nix gegen 24 h


----------



## InoX (12. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Autobahn geht ja dann klar für so ein Schiff und Alter



Wenn man bedenkt dass der sechs Zylinder hat, ist das wirklich nicht so viel. Wenn ein neues Auto mit vier Zylindern 6 Liter verbraucht dann sind das ja auch 1,5 l pro Topp also auch 9 Liter bei 6 Zylindern.


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

Okaaay...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab Christian gesagt er soll mich einfach iWo reinpacken...
> 
> @ Marcel. Ach CC rennen is doch nix gegen 24 h



Schon, dann geht aber ein ganzes WE dafür drauf. Ich werds erstmal in Chemnitz ausprobieren und dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr mehr.

XC-Rennen machen mir am meisten Spaß, auch wenn ich da nie große Chancen habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Das Geschäft tönt kultig. Müsste man fast mal vorbeischauen. Name? Ort.
> 
> 
> www.thoemus.ch
> www.trailnet.ch



FusionWord.ch

Kannst mal reinschaun wegen der adresse aber die homepage ist ned so dolle. Er legt da ned so viel wert drauf. Ist ein sehrschöner laden mit stammtisch und kaffee/gipfeli jeden samstag


----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2013)

Schlaaaaaafmützen!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## unocz (13. März 2013)

hehe
moinmoin
kann halt nicht jeder so lange wie du jens/doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2013)

moin moin

jep, gerade zurück von der arbeit...


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Moin!


Dein Arbeitgeber kennt halt Deine senile Bettflucht!


----------



## InoX (13. März 2013)

Moin.


----------



## BENDERR (13. März 2013)

moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

morgen zusammen... heute kein rad -> kraenklich (halsweh...) da fahr ich mich bei dem wetter nur in keller...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Schnee u. -3°C


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Da müsste ich noch ein XC-Rennen opfern.


Wieso, das sind doch 16 CC- Rennen an einem Tag




onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schlaaaaaafmützen!!!!!!!!:d


 
Ich war auch noch munter, wollte hier aber keinen wecken



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Dein Arbeitgeber kennt halt Deine senile Bettflucht!






nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen zusammen... heute kein rad -> kraenklich (halsweh...) da fahr ich mich bei dem wetter nur in keller...


Übertreibe es nicht, nicht das es noch schlimmer wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

darum bin ich ja mit dem auto @ work.
 @onkel_doc: paket ist unterwegs


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits!
> Schnee u. -3°C
> 
> Wieso, das sind doch 16 CC- Rennen an einem Tag




Moin!

Wir haben hier auch massig Schnee. Darf gleich wieder schieben, aber wenigstens Sonne.

Naja wenn ich in einem Achter mitfahre, ist das nicht mehr als ein Marathon.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

naja... 8er ist n-mal die erste runde in nem xc rennen sprich 105%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... 8er ist n-mal die erste runde in nem xc rennen sprich 105%


 

Ich glaube ich will mich nicht anstrengen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir haben hier auch massig Schnee. Darf gleich wieder schieben, aber wenigstens Sonne.
> 
> Naja wenn ich in einem Achter mitfahre, ist das nicht mehr als ein Marathon.


 
Hast Recht, geht ja noch durch Acht, schon sinds bloß noch Zwei oder Drei


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Und wahrscheinlich nicht so anspruchsvoll. Wenn in der Nacht gefahren wird, gibts wohl kaum Technikpassagen.


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Mooooooin


Marcel am ring gab es auf der MTB Strecke zwar viel Asphalt aber auch ein Trail mit SpitzkehrenDas is bei 24h net gesagt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und wahrscheinlich nicht so anspruchsvoll. Wenn in der Nacht gefahren wird, gibts wohl kaum Technikpassagen.


Du kannst ja die zu Überholenden zum Trailsurfen mißbrauchen und fährst jede Runde auf dem Hinterrad über die Ziellinie


----------



## onkel_doc (13. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> darum bin ich ja mit dem auto @ work.
> @_onkel_doc_: paket ist unterwegs


 

Sauber Sascha. Danke dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich das mache und mich auf die Klappe lege, werde ich wohl von Inox gesteinigt


----------



## InoX (13. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mache und mich auf die Klappe lege, werde ich wohl von Inox gesteinigt


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Dafür gehts jetzt erstmal geschmeidig eine Runde Laufen. Fürs Bike liegt wohl zu viel Schnee!


----------



## InoX (13. März 2013)

mach das.


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Hier scheint die Sonne....evtl Probier ich heute die neue Übersetzung aus, die KBs sollen heute kommen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier scheint die Sonne....evtl Probier ich heute die neue Übersetzung aus, die KBs sollen heute kommen



Ich hoffe unsere Post kommt auch noch. Dann kann ich endlich den Disc-Crosser testen 
Dann kann ich ohne Bremsenprobs auch bei uns im Wald Crossen.
Dann noch Matchmaker ans BGM für die Optik!


Achja es wurden dann doch nur 45 Minuten und 26 Sekunden Laufen.
Hab ein bissel Trailrunning gemacht, das war im Schnee verdammt geil (und ein wenig gefährlich für die Haxn).

Waren aber doch 10km und ein bisschen  Dafür ein Schnitt von 165 BPM


----------



## xmaxle (13. März 2013)

Kinder, geht mal bitte raus und macht den weißen Scheiß weg... das nervt einfach :/


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Schau im Schnee Laufen is immer ne ganz andere Hausnummer

Hab überigens das Mysterium um die FSA Kforce Kurbel und dem Innenlager gelöst.
Hab mir einfach irgendein MEgaexoinnenlager mit Stahllagern für 24mm Achse gekauft. Passt...Von wegen nur für ein bis zwei spezielle Kurbeln
Und dadurch, dass mein Rahmen ne druchgehende Tretlagerhülse hat konnte ich die Hülse von FSA weglassen. Jetzt wiegt das Lager auch nur 97 Gramm
Bin mal gespannt auf was für ein Gewicht gleich die Kurbel kommt


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Kinder, geht mal bitte raus und macht den weißen Scheiß weg... das nervt einfach :/



Ich war draußen. Hab den platt getrampelt und ist immer noch zu viel zum sinnvoll Biken zu gehen. Tut mir leid 
Die eingefrorenen Bäche an den Hängen eignen sich aber super zum auffe Fresse legen 

@_inne_nlager

Das ist ja wirklich tricky. Da wollen sie wohl nur die teuren Lager verkaufen. Ich fahr nur am Crosser mit der Hülse. Beim Fuji läuft der Siff gut ab und das Bergamont ist dicht. 
Dafür kann ich nach dem Putzen die Karre auf den Kopf stellen und das Wasser läuft aus der Stütze raus. Dabei hab ich mich nicht nur einmal eingesaut


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Ja das plöde Ceramicteil kostet nemmich 189...

Das Stahllager hat sogar die gleichen Plastikendkappen, nur die innenhülse war etwas länger, warum weiß der geier, naja brauch sie Jahr eh net...paar gramm für lau

Hätte die Kurbel wegen dem mist schon fast verkauft. Weil Shimano passt ja net...Dann hab ich nen Stahllager im Bikemarkt für 14 aus Neurad gefunden und mir gedacht, dass ichs für die paar Kröten ma kriskieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Eigentlich schon fast unverschämt. Wäre für mich ein Grund kein FSA mehr zu kaufen.

Danke an meinen Vater. Er hat mein Essen gestern Abend in den natürlichen Kühlschrank gestellt. Nun kann ich das Fleich und die Nudeln lutschen oder 3h warten -.-"


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Gut wenn man bedenkt, dass ich nur knapp 200 bei CRC für die Kurbel bezahlt hab gehts eigentlich in ordung....aber unverschämt isses natürlich. Egal Ersatzteilversorgung is gesichert




> Danke an meinen Vater. Er hat mein Essen gestern Abend in den natürlichen Kühlschrank gestellt. Nun kann ich das Fleich und die Nudeln lutschen oder 3h warten -.-"



Haha


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja das plöde Ceramicteil kostet nemmich 189...
> 
> Das Stahllager hat sogar die gleichen Plastikendkappen, nur die innenhülse war etwas länger, warum weiß der geier, naja brauch sie Jahr eh net...paar gramm für lau
> 
> Hätte die Kurbel wegen dem mist schon fast verkauft. Weil Shimano passt ja net...Dann hab ich nen Stahllager im Bikemarkt für 14 aus Neurad gefunden und mir gedacht, dass ichs für die paar Kröten ma kriskieren kann



normal, schaut man was fuer ein lager code drauf steht udn kauf die lager so nach... hab ich bei der leftynabe au gemacht. und so nur die haelfte gezahlt.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Egal Ersatzteilversorgung is gesichert
> 
> 
> Haha


Das ist das Wichtigste!

Mikrowelle regelt. Natürlich mit ständigem umdrehen und wenden


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> normal, schaut man was fuer ein lager code drauf steht udn kauf die lager so nach... hab ich bei der leftynabe au gemacht. und so nur die haelfte gezahlt.



Gut bei 14 hätte sich die mühe jez noch net mal gelohnt...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

****! Ich habs wohl irgendwie geschafft mein Kaffenback mit der KCNC Stütze zu verheiraten


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Verdammt...das wird schwierig

Mmh da hilft nur: Warm oder kalt oder kriechöl...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Oben kann ich zu allen Seiten einen Spalt erzeugen und hab da schon Kriechöl reingeschickt. 
Dürfte also unterhalb des Schlitzes im Sattelrohr hängen.

EDIT: 

Konnte sie nun unter entsetzlichem Quietschen mithilfe eines großen Schraubendrehers befreien. Oben durchs Loch des Jochs und sachte die Kraft erhöht.
War scheinbar nicht genug Fett an der Stütze, die auch so sehr satt im Rahmen sitzt. Werde das wohl demnächst öfter kontrollieren!


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Nochmal glück gehabt

Hatte das Problem bis jetzt nur einmal vor 8 Jahren oder so...

Montagepaste hilft auch gegenfestbacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Habs gerade mal getestet. Unten sitzt die so gut, dass gar kein Fett mehr ankommt. Da würde auch Montagepaste nicht helfen.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Philipp bastelt? 

Hier hat der Postmann leider nichts gebracht. Immerhin hab ich noch schnell die Gabel gekürzt. Liegt mit Konus bei 543g


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

So Kurbel ist Umgebaut!

Ich liege jetzt bei einem Gewicht MIT Innelager von 678gr







Sieht nur wegen der Schutzfolie etwas schmuddelig aus...

Hängewage Zeigt jetzt 9,4kg an, wobei ich das Garmin noch net draufhatte...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Das ist ja schon ziemlich leicht. Meine XX hat glatte 650g ohne Lager.
Allerdings finde ich die Labels der FSA nicht so dolle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Kurbel ist Umgebaut!
> 
> Ich liege jetzt bei einem Gewicht MIT Innelager von 678gr
> 
> ...


Sieht doch gut aus, hast gleich noch ne neue Kette draufgezogen
nur der Umwerfer kann noch ein bischen runter.
Meine Frau würde toben, wenn ich den Garten am Rad mit rein bringen würde


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Kette hatte nach den 12 h Indoor besorgt, aber seit dem bin ich das Rad net mehr gefahren, wegen dem Gabelmist....

Wat soll ich sagen ich bau meiner Mutter ihr Rad immer schön zusammen, dafür schraube ich im Wohnzimmer. Fürn Keller sind die Sachen zu teuer
Umwerfer kommt net viel mehr runter, sonst setzt der auffer Kettenstrebe auf. Sollte mir die Übersetzung zusagen werde ich aber einen SRAM Red mit CarbonTi adapter einabauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon fast unverschämt. Wäre für mich ein Grund kein FSA mehr zu kaufen.
> 
> Danke an meinen Vater. Er hat mein Essen gestern Abend in den natürlichen Kühlschrank gestellt. Nun kann ich das Fleich und die Nudeln lutschen oder 3h warten -.-"



Du weißt doch wenn man langsam ißt ißt man nicht zu viel und wird nicht zu dick.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du weißt doch wenn man langsam ist ist man nicht zu viel und wird nicht zu dick.



Du bist du bei mir genau an der richtigen Adresse.
Hab gestern im IBC gestöbert und rausgefunden, dass der Vincenzo Nibali bei 175cm nur 58Kg auf die Waage bringt. 
Da bin ich mit 178cm und 62Kg eindeutig zu FETT


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Genau deshalb konnte ich mir den Spruch ja auch nicht verkneifen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du weißt doch wenn man langsam ißt ißt man nicht zu viel und wird nicht zu dick.


Die These haut bei mir nicht hin, ich esse sehr langsam und genussvoll 3 Schachteln Hallorenkugeln am Abend und trinke dazu eins, zwei Bierchen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Fässer? Die kleinen mit 5L oder doch schon die mit 25l?

Muss gleich mal essen machen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Ich erinner mich an eine LAN-Party, als ein Kollege innerhalb einer Stunde ein 5L Weizenfässchen leer gesoffen hat.
Eine halbe Stunden später hat er in/auf meinen 16er Switch mit diesen kleinen Highspeed-Lüftern gekotzt. 
Selbst 2 Jahre später verbreitet der Switch noch Weizenbiergeruch...


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich an eine LAN-Party, als ein Kollege innerhalb einer Stunde ein 5L Weizenfässchen leer gesoffen hat.
> Eine halbe Stunden später hat er in/auf meinen 16er Switch mit diesen kleinen Highspeed-Lüftern gekotzt.
> Selbst 2 Jahre später verbreitet der Switch noch Weizenbiergeruch...







> Du bist du bei mir genau an der richtigen Adresse.
> Hab gestern im IBC gestöbert und rausgefunden, dass der Vincenzo Nibali bei 175cm nur 58Kg auf die Waage bringt.
> Da bin ich mit 178cm und 62Kg eindeutig zu FETT



Immer diese Bergflöhe...

Liege bei ca. 185cm bei ca 73kg...IS eher Sprinterkategorie

Würde gerne auch die neuen Rigida Edge Felgen oder Podium MMX fahren, aber das is echt net drin...Zu winidig bei meinem Gewicht UND Fahrstil

Wobei diese Tour de France Bergflöhe im Oberkörper auch überhaupt keine Kraftreserven haben, halte ich gerade bei Stürzen für bedenklich


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

DAS nennst du sprinter klasse? ich bin ~1cm groesser und 7kg schwerer


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Nagut untere Sprinterklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

Suess 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

Rigida Edge fänd ich geil. Günstiger als Crest 29" und leichter. 
Wenn man aber liest, dass sich der Felgenboden beim Aufbau deutlich hebt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

Günstiger und leichter als die crest? Und dann soll noch halten? Du weist doch:
Strong, light, cheap: choose two!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (13. März 2013)

Klar die sind halt total am Limit.

ZTR 29 Race Gold wäre noch was für dich. Is die Podium in 29...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

Überraschung zum Feierabend


----------



## hhninja81 (13. März 2013)

Moin Jungs

endlich gesund (3 Wochen Erkältung) und eigentlich habe ich zum Feierabend eine schöne Runde geplant. Nur leider hat sich mein Kollege die Bandscheibe verletzt und fällt erst einmal aus. Das heißt für mich.... Überstunden

Ich könnte kotzen!!! Die nächsten Tage/Wochen werde ich bestimmt jeden Tag 10-12 Std arbeiten und die Bikes werden wohl einstauben...

Irgendwie fehlt mir nach der Arbeit die Energie zum Biken. Wie machst Du das Jens (ow)

Wünsche einen schönen Abend und gönne mir jetzt ein Feierabendbier!

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

Hahaaa

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> endlich gesund (3 Wochen Erkältung) und eigentlich habe ich zum Feierabend eine schöne Runde geplant. Nur leider hat sich mein Kollege die Bandscheibe verletzt und fällt erst einmal aus. Das heißt für mich.... Überstunden
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

Ich bin gerade wieder von einer zweistündigen Tour zurück. Ich muß mich aber Abends nach der Arbeit auch immer erst überwinden. So die ersten 15-20 Minuten würde ich immer am liebsten gleich wieder umdrehen.

Habe ich mich da durchgebissen klappt es richtig gut und ich bin froh doch los- und durchgefahren zu sein.

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Ein Weizenbier gibt es gleich zum Fußball auch!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Günstiger und leichter als die crest? Und dann soll noch halten? Du weist doch:
> Strong, light, cheap: choose two!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Das ist klar! Laut r2 ~320g und 5 günstiger als Crest 32L
Ob ich sowas selbst aufgebaut fahren will, wenn die Profis schon Probleme beim Aufbauen haben? Eher nicht.
Maximale Spannkraft 1200N. Deutlich vorher hat sich bei schnellerpfeil der Felgenboden gehoben.
Ich warte einfach mal ab, fürs Rennen hab ich ohnehin die XMD309.

@ jens: HAAAAHAAAA  Brichst du mir auch ein Stück von deinem Fahrrad ab?

@ Marcus: Das wird wieder! Wenn du erstmal auf dem Rad sitzt und draußen bist gehts echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Ich bin gerade wieder von einer zweistündigen Tour zurück. Ich muß mich aber Abends nach der Arbeit auch immer erst überwinden. So die ersten 15-20 Minuten würde ich immer am liebsten gleich wieder umdrehen.
> 
> ...



Moin Jenz,

ich habe auch immer ein Bike in der Firma stehen und meine Klamotten dabei... ABER irgendwie ist meine Arbeit (auch Körperlich) so anstrengend und ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr, ich schaffe es einfach nicht....
Ich muss mich wohl einfach dazu zwingen und diesen Schweinehund den Mittelfinger zeigen Wenn das nur immer so einfach wäre!

Gehe jetzt in die Falle und werde (hoffentlich) die erste Halbzeit schaffen

Gruß von der Elbe


Ups... 0:1

#Marcel 

das nehme ich mir jeden Tag vor und bin guter Dinge! Danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

Es wird spannend


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Es wird spannend



Hast Du den Eispanzer überhaupt schon von Deinem Rad bekommen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du den Eispanzer überhaupt schon von Deinem Rad bekommen?


Zum Glück hat der Keller einen Abfluß, so kann das Rad rumsabbern.
Bist du mit Lampe gefahren?


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat der Keller einen Abfluß, so kann das Rad rumsabbern.
> Bist du mit Lampe gefahren?



Antwort:





Meine Frau hat im übrigen gemeint das Du Deine Reste vom Handbetrieb nicht auf Deinem Rad lassen solltest!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. März 2013)

Heute vor 11 Jahren musste ich mich leider von dem Diggen verabschieden.... Er war ein Toller! 

28.09.1990-13.03.2002 RIP Buddie





Bin gerade voll traurig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

Kopf hoch Marcus, gibt doch noch so viele schöne Dinge im Leben!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Antwort:
> 
> Meine Frau hat im übrigen gemeint das Du Deine Reste vom Handbetrieb nicht auf Deinem Rad lassen solltest!


Wenn, dann waren das die Beamten im Haus über mir



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute vor 11 Jahren musste ich mich leider von dem Diggen verabschieden.... Er war ein Toller!
> 28.09.1990-13.03.2002 RIP Buddie
> Bin gerade voll traurig!


 
11 Jahre ist ne lange Zeit, da fehlt dann schon was in der Familie. 
Hast du dir wieder Einen geholt?


----------



## hhninja81 (13. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn, dann waren das die Beamten im
> 
> 
> 11 Jahre ist ne lange Zeit, da fehlt dann schon was in der Familie.
> Hast du dir wieder Einen geholt?



Ne, ich hatte durch meinen Beruf keine Zeit für einen Hund und leider ist Hamburg für Hunde kein gutes Pflaster...

Radfahrer und Hunde sind hier nicht wirklich willkommen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ich hatte durch meinen Beruf keine Zeit für einen Hund und leider ist Hamburg für Hunde kein gutes Pflaster...
> 
> Radfahrer und Hunde sind hier nicht wirklich willkommen!


 
Direkt in Hamburg ist es mit so einem großen Hund bestimmt schwierig, aber im Umland ist genug Platz für Hund und Rad. Meine Schwägerin wohnt bei Ahrensburg und dort ist es wie auf dem Lande(nur mit einer großen Stadt in der Nähe). Mein Großer kommt am Sa.-Mo. zu "König der Löwen" zu euch, wenns klappt will er auch ein paar Jahre in Hamburg arbeiten da seine Freundin in HH studieren möchte.


----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ne, ich hatte durch meinen Beruf keine Zeit für einen Hund und leider ist Hamburg für Hunde kein gutes Pflaster...
> 
> Radfahrer und Hunde sind hier nicht wirklich willkommen!



Ich glaub das Problem besteht in jeder deutschen Großstadt.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. März 2013)

Das ist schon richtig Jungs, da ich aber die letzten 10 Jahre mindestens 150 Tage pro Jahr im Hotel übernachtet habe, war da echt "kein Platz" für ein Hund... Jetzt ist es eine Überlegung wert, aber als Single ist man schon eingeschränkt. Ein Hund braucht 100% und die kann ich nicht bieten

Ich bin damals für Buddie aufs Land gezogen, da es in HH eine Hetzjagd auf diese Hunde gab und ich ihm die Möglichkeit gegeben wollte, seine letzten Tage zu genießen. Jetzt ist es für mich aber keine Option mehr...

Mache jetzt die Äuglein zu, GN8 Jungs


----------



## unocz (14. März 2013)

markus kopf hoch............

moin jungs !


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2013)

Moin jungs

Mein erster hund ist auch vor 10 jahren gestorben. Leider war sie nur 3 jahre alt als sie von mir ging. 

Werde diese zeit mit ihr auch ins grab mitnehmen.

grüsse aus der sonnigen aber wieder verschneiten schweiz...


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

Morgen Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2013)

Du scheinst ja schon ein Weilchen wach zu sein...


----------



## zett78 (14. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heute vor 11 Jahren musste ich mich leider von dem Diggen verabschieden.... Er war ein Toller!
> 
> 28.09.1990-13.03.2002 RIP Buddie
> 
> ...



kann ich nachvollziehen 

Wir haben seit 2 Wochen Nachwuchs (den roten).
Muss leider noch ein paar Monate warten, bis ich ihn mit auf die Runde nehmen kann.





Schönen Tag!!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Moin!

Leo ist letztes Jahr auch schon 8 geworden und wird langsam zum alten Herr. Ich erinner mich noch, wie er problemlos in den Hasenkasten gepasst und dort das trockene Brot geklaut hat


----------



## zett78 (14. März 2013)

tolle Fotos


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. März 2013)

Moin.

Jup,....sehr, sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## maddda (14. März 2013)

Moin Leute! Hier schneits auch wieder

Gestern bin ich nur 45min die neue Übersetzung Probegefahren und hab den Rest dann auf der Rolle gemacht...plöder schnee


----------



## InoX (14. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja schon ein Weilchen wach zu sein...



kurz nach 6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits!
Schöne Bilder, ich hab zwar Platz, als Camper auch kein Problem im Urlaub, aber leider  keine Zeit für einen Vierbeiner. Aber ich bin ja noch Jung, mal sehen was noch kommt
  @Sascha, hab die Nachricht erhalten


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Hier hörts auch nimmer auf


----------



## reddevil72 (14. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Zum Hunde-Fred mutiert... Ich glaube es ist dringend nötig, dass die Bikes wieder über die Rennparcours geprügelt werden... Ab Sonntag: Absa Cape Epic mit Schurter / Vogel, Sauser / Kulhavy, Platt / Huber, Fontana / Fumic,...


----------



## maddda (14. März 2013)

Gibbet da eigentlich ne Liveübertragung?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Alter Falter! Das sind ja richtig hochkarätige Duos!

Team Songo Burry Stander:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA-08rsG_sU&list=UUcrBtxD8xy2cxeXM7f-xihA&index=1"]Specialized - Burry Stander - Songo Team 1 - Cape Epic Profile - YouTube[/nomedia]

Auch der Pumptrack den man im zweiten Video sieht ist sehr geil.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> kann ich nachvollziehen
> 
> Wir haben seit 2 Wochen Nachwuchs (den roten).
> Muss leider noch ein paar Monate warten, bis ich ihn mit auf die Runde nehmen kann.
> ...



Schöne Hundebilder! Hier fehlt noch eine kleine Vorstellung Deinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (14. März 2013)

Jetzt kann ich das Bike wieder leichter machen  
Schöne Hunde !


----------



## zett78 (14. März 2013)

Was ist gefordert?

bin Jahrgagng 1978 (zett78)
fahre seit 2 Jahren MTB, bisher immer Marathon, CC erstmalig am 24.03.13 in Adenau, verheiratet, zwei Hunde.
Sonst noch was??
Darf ich mitmachen?


----------



## maddda (14. März 2013)

Jetzt darfste mitmachen

Sagmal bei dir steht bei Ort Sankt Augustin  und dann noch Menden. Ist das Menden das im Sauerland?


----------



## zett78 (14. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jetzt darfste mitmachen
> 
> Sagmal bei dir steht bei Ort Sankt Augustin  und dann noch Menden. Ist das Menden das im Sauerland?



nö. Menden im Rheinland 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menden_(Sankt_Augustin)


----------



## maddda (14. März 2013)

Achso


----------



## zett78 (14. März 2013)

so, schönen Feierabend


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> so, schönen Feierabend


 

Stop halt das geht doch ned.

Hab auch gleich feierabend.

Ihr seit ja alle auf einmal so nett zu neuen usern hier bei uns...


Ist da nichts mehr mit foto der frau oder freundin???

Geh auch gleich noch auf ne runde mit steelecht.

greets


----------



## BENDERR (14. März 2013)

name noch!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich das Bike wieder leichter machen
> Schöne Hunde !



Warum das?


----------



## Junior97 (14. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum das?



Ich habe wieder Geld seit gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

...und Körbchengröße !  


Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder Geld seit gestern



Guter Mann, da kann sich der Crimson ne Scheibe abschneiden  
Ich hibbel jetzt draußen noch ne Weile rum, meine MT8 kam grade vom Austausch zurück


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> ...und Körbchengröße !
> 
> 
> Guter Mann, da kann sich der Crimson ne Scheibe abschneiden
> Ich hibbel jetzt draußen noch ne Weile rum, meine MT8 kam grade vom Austausch zurück



Ich darf immernoch auf die Lieferung von bike24 warten. Sollte aber morgen ankommen.


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

Was ist in der Lieferung ?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Jagwire Ripcord Züge fürn Crosser mit BB5
KCNC EVA Griffe
Einfache Straßenreifen für den Crosser/Rolle
Schwarzer Ritchey Pro Streem V2 Sattel
Matchmaker für Elixir CR und SRAM X.9

Am wichtigsten ist mir eigentlich den Crosser ans Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Was ist in der Lieferung ?


 Bike24, das könnte ne Walkingausrüstung sein,Schuhe mit Leichtlaufsohle und Carbonstöcke mit Titanspitzen( Biken ist ja jetzt nicht)


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> ...und Körbchengröße !


 
Die kennt er(Name ?) vielleicht garnicht


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

Habe ich Titten gehört ? ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Habe ich Titten gehört ? ^^


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

@ Crimson: das klingt nach feinen kleinen Teilen ! Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen 

Verzeihung wenn ich monologisiere, aber ich hätte gerne so einen Idiotenbutton. Damit kann ich dann persönlich Leute als Idioten markieren und bekomme dann keine Meldung, wenn wieder irgendein Suppenkasper sich ins Leichtbau-Subforum verirrt. Dann sollte bei mir der Idiotenalarm blinken, damit ich mich nicht in Vorfreude ins Forum begebe und wieder Honk0815 postet, dass sein Kantenklatschersteuersatz nicht in den neuen Rahmen passt. Das würde meinem Blutdruck guttun 

Und wenn wir beim Leichtermachen sind, der Junior wollte uns sein Bike zeigen und genau darlegen, was er leichter machen wollte, dadrauf bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @ Crimson: das klingt nach feinen kleinen Teilen ! Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen
> 
> *Verzeihung wenn ich monologisiere, aber ich hätte gerne so einen Idiotenbutton. Damit kann ich dann persönlich Leute als Idioten markieren und bekomme dann keine Meldung, wenn wieder irgendein Suppenkasper sich ins Leichtbau-Subforum verirrt. Dann sollte bei mir der Idiotenalarm blinken, damit ich mich nicht in Vorfreude ins Forum begebe und wieder Honk0815 postet, dass sein Kantenklatschersteuersatz nicht in den neuen Rahmen passt. Das würde meinem Blutdruck guttun*
> 
> Und wenn wir beim Leichtermachen sind, der Junior wollte uns sein Bike zeigen und genau darlegen, was er leichter machen wollte, dadrauf bin ich schon gespannt.


...er hat doch _nur_ gefragt...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Bei der Gelegenheit bekommen sowieso "alle" Bikes neue Züge und Hüllen. 
Beim Bergamont warte ich vielleicht noch auf den neuen Lenker (erst wieder lieferbar in 3 Wochen). 
Manchmal sind es gerade die kleinen Dinge, die Freude bereiten. Hab mich auch schon tierisch bei leichteren Bremssatteladaptern usw. gefreut.

Morgen werde ich wohl noch die Elixir 5 fertig entlacken. Dann fehlen wirklich nur noch Bremsscheiben für die Restekiste.

Den Deppenbutton hätte ich auch gerne. Gerade wenn man bei den Aufbaustorys darauf wartet dass es weiter geht. Dann wurde nur ein "Find ich schön" oder noch besser "Abo" gepostet.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2013)

hier wird schon wieder von titten geredet man...

Bin auch zurück vom biken...geiles wetter am arbeitsort. Zu hause hats seit gestern wieder schnee...5cm


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Wenn es denn nur 5cm wären


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...er hat doch _nur_ gefragt...


  Aber ich freu mich dann immer so, etwas neues zu sehen, mitzufiebern und drüber nachzudenken. Und wenn ich dann lesen darf, dass jemand seine Messlehre nicht benutzt hat vor dem Rahmenkauf, dann kann ich mir nur ein "selber Schuld" und eine Beleidigung kaum noch verkneifen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Aber ich freu mich dann immer so, etwas neues zu sehen, mitzufiebern und drüber nachzudenken. Und wenn ich dann lesen darf, dass jemand seine Messlehre nicht benutzt hat vor dem Rahmenkauf, dann kann ich mir nur ein "selber Schuld" und eine Beleidigung kaum noch verkneifen.


Ok, ok, das ist etwas anderes 

Ich bezog mich ja auch auf das Lefty-Tuningteil... gibt ja auch Tuningkits für Rock Shox Gabeln, wieso hätte es denn keines für Lefty geben sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

Oh ich wusste garnicht dass mmmbikes das auch für Leftys im Programm hat, auf der Homepage hab ich nix gefunden. Meinen Kolben hab ich auf 10g runter, dank Papas Drehbank. Ziemlich minimalistisch, aber mir machts Spaß sowas zu basteln. Die Bauanleitung funktioniert, mal schauen ob ers nachbaut  

Crimson magst du was zu deiner DT Gabel erzählen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

Die ist eigentlich recht unauffällig. Wiegt 1560g und ich lasse den Lenkerlockout weg. 
Ist deutlich sensibler als meine Magura Durin und etwas sensibler als meine Recon. 
Lefty bin ich nie wirklich gefahren. 

Im Wiegetritt sackt sie zu Beginn etwas weg und wippt dann eigentlich nicht mehr. 100% Federwegsnutzung habe ich aber nicht. Möchte aber aucht nicht mit weniger Druck fahren. 
Steifigkeit ist für mich auch ausreichend.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Was ist gefordert?
> 
> bin Jahrgagng 1978 (zett78)
> fahre seit 2 Jahren MTB, bisher immer Marathon, CC erstmalig am 24.03.13 in Adenau, verheiratet, zwei Hunde.
> ...



Logo, fehlt nur noch Dein Vorname!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> ...und Körbchengröße !
> 
> 
> Guter Mann, da kann sich der Crimson ne Scheibe abschneiden
> Ich hibbel jetzt draußen noch ne Weile rum, meine MT8 kam grade vom Austausch zurück



Mal sehen wie lange das bei meinen 3 Satz MT8 dauern wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> *Oh ich wusste garnicht dass mmmbikes das auch für Leftys im Programm hat*, auf der Homepage hab ich nix gefunden. Meinen Kolben hab ich auf 10g runter, dank Papas Drehbank. Ziemlich minimalistisch, aber mir machts Spaß sowas zu basteln. Die Bauanleitung funktioniert, mal schauen ob ers nachbaut
> 
> Crimson magst du was zu deiner DT Gabel erzählen ?


Das habe ich _so_ nicht gesagt.

Es _hätte_ ja _sein können_...


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Habe ich Titten gehört ? ^^



Da wird der Micha plötzlich wach!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. März 2013)

Deinen Vornamen bitte noch... 


zett78 schrieb:


> Was ist gefordert?
> 
> bin Jahrgagng 1978 (zett78)
> fahre seit 2 Jahren MTB, bisher immer Marathon, CC erstmalig am 24.03.13 in Adenau, verheiratet, zwei Hunde.
> ...


Willkommen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @ Crimson: das klingt nach feinen kleinen Teilen ! Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen
> 
> Verzeihung wenn ich monologisiere, aber ich hätte gerne so einen Idiotenbutton. Damit kann ich dann persönlich Leute als Idioten markieren und bekomme dann keine Meldung, wenn wieder irgendein Suppenkasper sich ins Leichtbau-Subforum verirrt. Dann sollte bei mir der Idiotenalarm blinken, damit ich mich nicht in Vorfreude ins Forum begebe und wieder Honk0815 postet, dass sein Kantenklatschersteuersatz nicht in den neuen Rahmen passt. Das würde meinem Blutdruck guttun
> 
> Und wenn wir beim Leichtermachen sind, der Junior wollte uns sein Bike zeigen und genau darlegen, was er leichter machen wollte, dadrauf bin ich schon gespannt.



Der hat sich wohl vom Taschengeld im Baumarkt eine Metallsäge gekauft und sägt jetzt das Sattelrohr ab!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier wird schon wieder von titten geredet man...



..und Du wirst dann natürlich auch noch wach...


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn es denn nur 5cm wären



Wieso, ist das Deiner Freundin zu groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2013)

na klar doch jens...heute gehts aber dann wieder früh in die haia...

morgen wirds dann wieder streng und durh die nacht bis sa wird auch wieder gearbeitet

danach gleich nach hause und den kleinen abholen. das gibt dann wieder 24h am stück ihne schlaf....geil


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na klar doch jens...heute gehts aber dann wieder früh in die haia...
> 
> morgen wirds dann wieder streng und durh die nacht bis sa wird auch wieder gearbeitet
> 
> danach gleich nach hause und den kleinen abholen. das gibt dann wieder 24h am stück ihne schlaf....geil



Ich war Heute auch von 08:00-21:00 Uhr im Namen meines Arbeitgebers unterwegs und Sonntag darf ich auch noch ran.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso, ist das Deiner Freundin zu groß?



Autschn


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2013)

uuuhhh...sonntag ist gaaaaaaaanz schlecht....da hab ich frei


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> uuuhhh...sonntag ist gaaaaaaaanz schlecht....da hab ich frei



Den Sonntag daruf zur Abwechslung auch und am 03. war ich ja auch schon im Einsatz. Und was für ein Satz steht noch mal in meinem Arbeitsvertrag?

"Wochenendarbeit ist freiwillig und wird nicht vergütet!"


----------



## xmaxle (14. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso, ist das Deiner Freundin zu groß?


thihihihihihihi


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2013)

So was steht bei mir net drin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2013)

Na gut, bei mir steht auch noch drin das Überstunden auch nicht vergütet werden.


----------



## unocz (15. März 2013)

moin zusammen,

ich hab ne schleimbeutelentzündung im knie  
so eine kagge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

bin auch noch krank -> mit auto @work... aber was soll's...


----------



## zett78 (15. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> name noch!!!




Moin!!

Michael
1,83m 80kg


----------



## unocz (15. März 2013)

moin michael


----------



## zett78 (15. März 2013)

Mensch, ihr wollt ja mehr wissen als die SCHUFA !!!

jetzt reicht es aber!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

moiiiin...

hübsch hübsch...der hund natürlich

so ists recht. wir haben hier hohe anforderungen an die mituser

Denke mal hast die aufnahme somit durch michael...

um mal wieder nen hund zu posten...aber mit bike im vinschgau...


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Moin!

Hallo Michael, so sind wir halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (15. März 2013)

Morgen


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2013)

Morgen!

-4°C, blauer Himmel!


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Hier scheint auch die Sonne! Nachher also noch mal aufs Bike!


----------



## InoX (15. März 2013)

Moin,

Potsdam: leichte Bewölkung, -7 Grad


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier scheint auch die Sonne! Nachher also noch mal aufs Bike!


 
Ja ja und das sicher noch wärend der arbeit


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2013)

Ich muss jetzt nur abwägen: Auf´s Bike oder auf die Zusage warten, dass ich meinen lackierten Rahmen abholen kann... 
 Das Leben ist eines der härtesten!


----------



## InoX (15. März 2013)

Auf Zusage warten oder beim Lackierer vorbeifahren und drängeln.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt nur abwägen: Auf´s Bike oder auf die Zusage warten, dass ich meinen lackierten Rahmen abholen kann...
> Das Leben ist eines der härtesten!


 
Ist das so schwer, nen tel aufs bike mitzunehmen???


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2013)

Und die drücken mir den Rahmen dann tropfend in die Hand. 

Nee, der Email-Kontakt ist soweit sehr gut, nur die Öffnungszeiten sind etwas "knapp"...


----------



## InoX (15. März 2013)

dann sag dass du nur ein Foto beim Lackieren machen willst, weil die Deppen im Forum so ungeduldig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (15. März 2013)

Heute morgen um 5.45h auf dem Rad zur Arbeit -8 Grad, gefühlte -50 Grad an den Fingern. Habe da schon einges versucht, aber noch nicht dass richtige gefunden 

So ist der Blick aus meinem Büro.
Siebengebirge


----------



## InoX (15. März 2013)

"twenty s..er w..er twenty niner für meiner einer...;-))"


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> "twenty s..er w..er twenty niner für meiner einer...;-))"


 

Ging aber lange bis du es gemerkt hast philipp

musste ihn schon bischen anpsassen, da sich einige daran gestört fühlten...und das im 29er forum...


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> dann sag dass du nur ein Foto beim Lackieren machen willst, weil die Deppen im Forum so ungeduldig sind.



"Ein Foto? Von einem Fahrradrahmen?"
Die wären vom Glauben abgefallen!
Du kannst dir bestimmt die Blicke vorstellen, als ich den nagelneuen Rahmen mit den blanken Stellen zum Strahlen abgegeben habe!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

Moin!

Herzlich Wilkommmen Michael 

Strahlend blauer Himmel. Hoffentlich kommt die Post pünktlich, damit ich noch eine Runde mit den Jungs fahren kann.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. März 2013)

moin,

hier ist ja heute schon was los für mich gehts am Wochenende nochmal nach Sachsen und ab nä. Woche wird wohl wieder angegriffen (dann wohl endlich wieder gesund)


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits!
Es schneit weiter u. -4°C(super Pulverschnee)
Gute Besserung allen Kranken,
Schönen Urlaub(hat jemand?),
Einen schönen Arbeitstag dem Rest

Guten Morgen Michael,
hübsche Familie und der Pumptrack hinter deinem Arbeitszimmerfenster sieht gut aus
Ein Vorschlag gegen kalte Hände:


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2013)

Schöne Hunde hier in der Runde
Ich mag auch Hunde aber nur, wenn sie sich nicht in meinem Bein verbissen haben
Wenn würde ich mir so einen holen.


----------



## maddda (15. März 2013)

Moooin Leute


@ Jens bist du schon dazu gekommen den Michelin zu testen?


Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir den eventuell zulegen. Soll ja angeblich pannensicher und leicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin Leute
> 
> 
> @ Jens bist du schon dazu gekommen den Michelin zu testen?
> ...


 
Hab die dinger noch nicht bekommen. bike24 lässt sich zeit oder eher der zoll.

wenn ich sie hab werde ich sie gleich testen und infos weitergeben.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

Was für Michelin Dinger? Reifen?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was für Michelin Dinger? Reifen?


 

jup der neue michelin wildrace ultimate...

sollen ca 450g wiegen und nen super duchschlag/pannensicher haben...


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ne schleimbeutelentzündung im knie
> so eine kagge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gute Besserung!


----------



## maddda (15. März 2013)

> jup der neue michelin wildrace ultimate...
> 
> sollen ca 450g wiegen und nen super duchschlag/pannensicher haben...




Deswegen interessiert der mich so...Bei Schwalbe muss ich ja hinten Doppel D fahren
Nen Teamkollege von mir is den in Chemitz gefahren. Der 2.0er soll wohl sehr schmal bauen, aber interessant isser auf jedenfall. Muss ihn mal wegen der Pannensicherheit fragen...


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja ja und das sicher noch wärend der arbeit



Leider nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. März 2013)

Ich bin gerade iwe neidisch auf unsere Jungs beim Cape Epic:


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

Ja irgendwie schon  
Geiles Wetter, geile Bikes, geile Trails und geile Autos. Fehlen nur noch die Schnitten 

Hab gar nicht verstanden warum mein Papa mir den SL63AMG BlackSeries bei uns im Autohaus nich kaufen wollte. Nur 173k â¬ oder 2000â¬ pro Monat mit 86k â¬ Abschlussrate. 
Hatte 6000km gelaufen und war top in Schuss. Plus 2 Jahres Garantie bei Mercedes


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2013)

Tröste dich, die Kisten rosten auch nur
E-"Klasse"









und ich habe noch mehr Fotos

So, nun auf nach Berlin---Kulturwochenende


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

Kannst du die ersten 2 etwas kleiner machen? Ich sehe fast nichts.

Blueman-Group ist klasse. Freu dich drauf


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2013)

Ist ja riesig geworden, http://www.pic-upload.de/
nur gut , das bei mir 3 Monitore nebeneinander stehen
sind jetzt kleiner


----------



## BENDERR (15. März 2013)

Kultur hatte ich die tage auch schon .. allerdings Musical. rocky Horror Show


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

Packerl ist da. Jetzt wird geschraubt


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

gott sei dank ist jetzt nicht september  
sonst koennte es jucken


----------



## Junior97 (15. März 2013)

Moin moin


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2013)

*Wochenende*

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gott sei dank ist jetzt nicht september
> sonst koennte es jucken




ui ui ui das wäre die schance für dich sascha...hau rein das gute stück...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> *Wochenende*
> 
> Prost und Ahoi




wochenende????leider nein...muss heute nacht noch ran...


----------



## maddda (15. März 2013)

> wochenende????leider nein...muss heute nacht noch ran...



Och nöö...das geht gar net klar



Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
Hab jetzt nen 38er KB auf der Mittleren Position und noch ca 9mm abstand zur Kettenstrebe. Wollte mir eventuell, falls mir die Übersetzung für schnelle Strecke etwas zu klein ist, noch ein 40er zulegen. Dann hätte ich noch 5mm zur Strebe, meint ihr das is noch genug abstand?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. März 2013)

für mich gehts....


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ui ui ui das wäre die schance für dich sascha...hau rein das gute stück...



Gott sei dank aktuell nicht Sooo liquide, dass ich mal auf die schnelle nen intense kaufen kann 
Komme gerade aus dem Ikea. Kleiner brauchte neue Matratze und die Spiel Küche haben wir auch glich für Ostern mit genommen... Er soll ja auch mal richtig kochen koennen... Wobei ich nie eine hatte,... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fx:flow (15. März 2013)

Hey,

meine SID RLT bräuchte einen Service. Wer ist hier im Forum bekannt dafür, sowas schnell, unkompliziert, ordentlich und dabei einigermaßen preisgünstig zu machen?

Will das Teil zu keinem offiziellen Service-Point schicken da meiner Meinung nach einfach zu teuer und Garantie/Gewährleistung erhalten ist mir egal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

Selber machen, oder für den service zahlen... Is bei ner sid ja kein Problem.

Und hier stellt man sich normal erstmal vor! Das ist hier nicht die Telefonsehlsorge 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fx:flow (15. März 2013)

hehe..

meine technsiche Begabung ist sehr begrenzt, meine Zeit für einen Service auch, und die Werkzeuge dafür habe ich auch nur teilweise. Da sie nur noch sehr unsensibel federt, nehme ich auch an, dass irgendein Teil vielleicht defekt ist.

Geld ausgeben ist ja kein Problem. Dann aber lieber bei keinem offiziellen Service-Punkt. Hatte hier und da mal von Hobby-Service-Anbietern, die sich hier rumtreiben, gelesen, nur spontan keinen Nick dazu.

Eine Vorstellung.. mein Name steht links, der bürgerliche muss hier ja nicht reinfinden


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gott sei dank aktuell nicht Sooo liquide, dass ich mal auf die schnelle nen intense kaufen kann
> Komme gerade aus dem Ikea. Kleiner brauchte neue Matratze und die Spiel Küche haben wir auch glich für Ostern mit genommen... Er soll ja auch mal richtig kochen koennen... Wobei ich nie eine hatte,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Deshalb bekommt der Junior also eine weil Du nicht kochen kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

fx:flow schrieb:


> hehe..
> 
> meine technsiche Begabung ist sehr begrenzt, meine Zeit für einen Service auch, und die Werkzeuge dafür habe ich auch nur teilweise. Da sie nur noch sehr unsensibel federt, nehme ich auch an, dass irgendein Teil vielleicht defekt ist.
> 
> ...



Der Vorname reicht, gehört in diesem Thread ein wenig zum "Guten Ton"!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

Doch, wir reden hier mit bürgerlichem Namen. Und guter service kostet Geld.

Der kleine soll mal kochen wie der papa, damit bekommt man alle ladies! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Doch, wir reden hier mit bürgerlichem Namen. Und guter service kostet Geld.
> 
> Der kleine soll mal kochen wie der papa, damit bekommt man alle ladies!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

Was davon? 

Und welcher Jens hat mich gerade im garmin geadded???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was davon?
> 
> Und welcher Jens hat mich gerade im garmin geadded???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Welcher das wohl war?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

OK, dann wohl deine mutter 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Muss wohl, spiele gerade ein wenig mit dem Gerät rum.

Und das Rocky ist auch fast fertig!





Bitte keine blöden Kommentare zu den häßlichen Bar Ends und der schiefen Fotoperspektive!


----------



## zett78 (15. März 2013)

Arrrgh, die Hunde haben meine Oakley M Frame samt 3 Wechselgläsern zerlegt


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Doch, wir reden hier mit bürgerlichem Namen. Und guter service kostet Geld.
> 
> Der kleine soll mal kochen wie der papa, damit bekommt man alle ladies!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Entweder kann ich nicht kochen oder der Spruch stimmt nicht  

Gerade mit den Kollegen 2:16h Rennradl gefahren. Gleich mal den Disc-Crosser ausprobiert -> rollt (für mich) wie Hulle 
Muss aber noch mal eine Feineistellung der BB5 vornehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

.
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Arrrgh, die Hunde haben meine Oakley M Frame samt 3 Wechselgläsern zerlegt



Kein Wunder das die neidisch werden wenn Du ihnen keine so gute Sonnenbrille gönnst!


----------



## xmaxle (15. März 2013)

Dem Jens seine Mutter heißt Jens


----------



## zett78 (15. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das die neidisch werden wenn Du ihnen keine so gute Sonnenbrille gönnst!





Puzzle für Fortgeschrittene!


----------



## BENDERR (15. März 2013)

ouh, das sieht wirklich kacke aus!! 

bin gerade wieder vom trainingslager zurück.. abschlusstest war.. durchwachsen 
aber waren aufjedenfall ein paar geile tage!!
bin jetzt heiß auf die renn-saison


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Puzzle für Fortgeschrittene!



Das nenn ich mal einen Fall für's Crash Replacement!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2013)

Autschn! Wenns auch noch Radlkrams ist 



Meine bisher krassester Gewichts/Preisfaktor -> 17,50â¬ fÃ¼r 0g Ersparnis!
X.9 Klemme + Elixir Klemme 23g (mit Schrauben) und Matchmaker mit Schrauben 23g.

Optik ist natÃ¼rlich besser, aber ich hatte mir ein paar Gramm erhofft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (16. März 2013)

Verdammt, wo bin ich?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Puzzle für Fortgeschrittene!



Hübsch...
Und immer schön loben das hundle...
 @Jens (OW)

Hättest damals lieber meines genommen., das war schöner...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

natürlich alle schon wieder am pennen
Noch 4h und dann ab ins wochenende...


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Verdammt, wo bin ich?



Wenn Du das nicht weißt?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nicht weißt?


 
Moin

fertig arbeiten und jetzt noch 1h nach hause fahrn...

Den kleinenn abholen und dann ab aufs radl mit ihm...wir haben geilstes wetter


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2013)

Morgen! Hier ist auch geiles wetter nur fit fühle ich mich net wirklich 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmaxle (16. März 2013)

Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen !


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Moin!

Schönes Wochenende  Gleich gemütlich Frühstücken und dann aufs Rad.
Gestern noch bis 23h geschraubt, jetzt nur noch draufsetzen!


----------



## reddevil72 (16. März 2013)

Morgen Jungs,

Bis abends geschraubt... Grummel, komm mir gerade vor wie der letzte Anfänger. Frühjahrsputz beim Stadtflitzer, grosse Zerlegung, Lager, Kurbel, alles raus. Neue Kassette, Kette, Bremsbeläge,... Alles geputzt und eingebaut,... Ratter-Ratter-Ratter...

Die Scheissmühle ist noch 8-fach und ich habe 9-fach Kassette u Kette verbaut... Sch...

Na dann nochmal zurück auf Feld 1. dafür kriegt das Bike meiner Frau jetzt halt ein neues Getriebe, das ist noch 9-fach, 3-mal nachgezählt...

Bei uns immer noch Sch...kälte. Mal schauen was läuft. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Moin,

Hier erst einmal frühstücken und dann ein wenig einkaufen. Um 14:00 Uhr darf das Bike dann auch los.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Ärgerlich sowas! Kannst die Teile denn so verwursten?

@ Jens: Das Bike darf los? Ohne Dich?


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ärgerlich sowas! Kannst die Teile denn so verwursten?
> 
> @ Jens: Das Bike darf los? Ohne Dich?



Mal sehen wie weit es kommt!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Wenn du einen Backstein an das Pedal eines E-Bikes bindest vielleicht ein paar Meter 

Gestern vorm ersten Ausritt:


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2013)

Bomben Wetter und ich bin noch so erkältet, das ich daheim bleibe,... Sch***!

Dafür hab ich heute morgen mal beide laufradsaetze vom epic mit der Race Bereifung bestueckt  (2x bontrager 29-1 2,0' und der andere roro + rara in 2,25')
Jetzt brauch ich nur wieder Milch und dann ist das zaboo mit 2x 29-1 2,2'

Der crosser sieht gut aus!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Moooin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hübsch...
> Und immer schön loben das hundle...
> @Jens (OW)
> 
> Hättest damals lieber meines genommen., das war schöner...



Aber kein Fully wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.


----------



## unocz (16. März 2013)

mahlzeit..........
 @_Sascha_  sag mal du weisst doch bestimmt wo man in freiburg und umgebung ne richtig gutes steak kriegt. bin über ostern in freiburg und brauche einen insider tip


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2013)

Mahlzeit,

ich wollt bei dem milden Wetter heute eigentlich auch aufs Rad, aber eben beim Einkaufen hab ich gemerkt, dass das noch keine gute Idee ist.

Jetzt roll ich mal nen bissl auf dem Ergometer um wenigstens langsam wieder rein zu kommen nach EINER WOCHE Entzug


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Lieber 1-2 Tage länge Pause machen, aber zu früh wieder loslegenDann kannste besser hier im ETWR rumhängen


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2013)

Genau.
Für mich eigentlich total untypisch, hier die Zeit tot zu schlagen


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Für mich net, is doch sinnvoll verbrachte Zeit

Mein Trainier hat mir nen neuen Trainingsplan gebastelt (also KRafttraining). Heute mal den ersten Split ausprobiert. Bockt echt schon und bin gespannt, was das noch rausholt


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mahlzeit..........
> @_Sascha_  sag mal du weisst doch bestimmt wo man in freiburg und umgebung ne richtig gutes steak kriegt. bin über ostern in freiburg und brauche einen insider tip



echt? wann? mit rad? vllt koennen wir ja ne runde drehen. gut und viel fleisch, oder ambiente? schreib mir mal ne pm 



maddda schrieb:


> Lieber 1-2 Tage länge Pause machen, aber zu früh wieder loslegenDann kannste besser hier im ETWR rumhängen



darum bin ich hier und net auf dem epic :/



Renn Maus schrieb:


> Genau.
> Für mich eigentlich total untypisch, hier die Zeit tot zu schlagen



genau so gehts mir au


----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2013)

poste mal ein paar details, philipp 

hab gerade noch ne bestellung rausgeschickt.. neues kettenblatt, paar ersatzteile für die saison etc.. nächstes wochenende gehts los 
wollte heute eigntl auf der rolle fahren, aber die hab ich an der uni vergessen... 
also geh ich nacher doch ne runde raus. beine locker fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Für mich net, is doch sinnvoll verbrachte Zeit
> 
> Mein Trainier hat mir nen neuen Trainingsplan gebastelt (also KRafttraining). Heute mal den ersten Split ausprobiert. Bockt echt schon und bin gespannt, was das noch rausholt



ja, erzaehl ma


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Die letzten Wochen hab ich 3er Split auf 20 wdh trainiert.
Also KRaftausdauer. Nach nen bissl hin und her überlegen hab ich mich dann entschieden am Oberkörper auf wenig wdh zu gehen und bei den Beinen mit KRaftausdauer weiter zu machen. 

Jetzt mach ich 6-8wdh a 4 Sätze aufm Oberkörper und Bein 25-30 a 3. Wieder 3er split.

ISt halt schon etwas radspezifisch und auf den ersten Marathon in 6 Wochen ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2013)

welche übungen?


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Hab ich aufm Plan im Studio stehen, kann dir grad aber nur den sagen, den ich heute Trainiert hab...den rest kann ich so auf die Schnelle net auswendig:

Also heute war

-Flachbank
-Negativbank
-Brust Überzuge
-Bizep Langhantel
-Bizep Scottbank


Beine sind auf jedenfall Kniebeugen und Kurzhantel ausfallschritte mit drin, mehr weiß ich grad aber echt net mehr auswendig^^


----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2013)

ok. warum genau trainierst du die beine mit KA? hat dein trainer dafür eine begründung?
weil in diesem buch wird im winter 8 - 12 wdh. für oberkörper und unterkörper empfohlen und dann ab ~ märz bzw während der saison für den oberkörper 8 - 12 wdh. und für den unterkörper maxkrafttraining mit 1-5 wdh.

ich kenn mich da ja auch nicht soo aus, aber KA training und zusätzlich noch (wahrscheinlich) gesteigertes rad-volumen werden die beine wohl ziemlich schnell ermüden lassen!?


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2013)

@nopain-nogain: Bist du dieses Jahr garnicht auf dem Rothaus Bulls Cup unterwegs?
Hatte dich 2011 mal in Büchel gesehen.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

> ok. warum genau trainierst du die beine mit KA? hat dein trainer dafür eine begründung?
> weil in diesem buch wird im winter 8 - 12 wdh. für oberkörper und unterkörper empfohlen und dann ab ~ märz bzw während der saison für den oberkörper 8 - 12 wdh. und für den unterkörper maxkrafttraining mit 1-5 wdh.
> 
> ich kenn mich da ja auch nicht soo aus, aber KA training und zusätzlich noch (wahrscheinlich) gesteigertes rad-volumen werden die beine wohl ziemlich schnell ermüden lassen!?



Ich schaue eigentlich im Winter, dass ich genug Muskelmasse in den Beinen aufgebaut bekomme und da dann vor den Rennen genug Kraftausdauer reinkriege. Bin damit bis jetzt sehr gut gefahren

Regenerationsmäßig war das bei mir nie ein Problem. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich schon über 4 Jahre 3x die Woche Krafttraining betreibe.

Laut dem Buch würdest du ja dann nie im Oberkörper wirklich in den Kraftausdrauerbereicht bringen, halte ich nicht wirklich für optimal. Ich brauche die Abwechslung gerade im Oberkörper. Laut dem Buch würdest du dann ja die ganze Zeit mit 8-12 wdh fahren. Wäre mir Persönlich extrem eintönig/einschläfernd.

Werden da überhaupt auch mal Super oder Pyramiedensätze angesprochen?

Wobei es beim Krafttraining, auch im Zusammenhang mit Radsport, extrem viele unterschiedliche Methoden gibt.

Gesteigertes Radvolumen gibt es bei mir nicht, da wird dann nur (Saisonal) anders gefahren, bin aber keiner, der weniger fährt nur weils draussen kalt ist

Frage mich gerade auch warum die laut diesem Buch nie im Unterkörper oder überhaupt mal 20-30wdh fahren. Meiner Erfahrung nach erreicht man kaum aufm Rad die Bereiche, in die du kommst, wenn du mal 25-30wdh gebeugt hast.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2013)

Ich habe das als immer november bis maerz gemacht.
Zuerst ka bloecke und dann ab januar immer weniger mit immer mehr last. Das war dann gegen ende das ueber 3fache koerpergewicht und 6wiederholungen.

Aber da ich den winter nicht zusaetzlich 4-5h/woche ins studio konnte muss es jetzt ohne gehen. Ist ja net so, das ich in dem bereich defizite hab 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Heute war richtig Rush Hour im Wald! Wir sind zu siebt losgefahren und haben insgesamt noch drei weitere Biker aufgesammelt. Zusätzlich war noch eine Gruppe zu siebt unterwegs und auf dem Rückweg hab ich noch den PKW von jemanden her im Forum am Wald parken sehen. Der war sicher auch nicht allein unterwegs.

So langsam muss man echt aufpassen das das hier nicht zu viel wird. Gibt ja noch Bereiche wo biken eigentlich verboten ist und trotzdem geduldet wird...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Wir waren zu viert unterwegs. Bissel ruhiger heute gewesen und ich habe mal wieder Guide gespielt 

Während der Tour noch ein paar Abrisse in Fahrradtechnik und dann gemütlich wieder nach Hause.

So ein Holzhäcksler macht übrigens Laune!


----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich schaue eigentlich im Winter, dass ich genug Muskelmasse in den Beinen aufgebaut bekomme und da dann vor den Rennen genug Kraftausdauer reinkriege. Bin damit bis jetzt sehr gut gefahren
> 
> Regenerationsmäßig war das bei mir nie ein Problem. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich schon über 4 Jahre 3x die Woche Krafttraining betreibe.
> 
> ...



in dem buch ist es so beschrieben, dass man ganz am anfang von der vorbereitung (mitte oktober) zwei bis drei wochen mit vielen wdh. trainiert um den körper an die belastung des krafttrainings zu gewöhnen.
anschließend findet die hypertrophiephase statt mit 8 - 12 wdh, in der muskeln aufgebaut werden sollen. 
beim oberkörper soll das lt. buch auch die ganze saison so fortgesetzt werden.
für die beine wird - wie bereits geschriebn - über die saison eigentlich nur maximalkraft trainiert. 
soweit ich mich entsinne, um die beine (ausdauermäßig) nicht noch mehr zu belasten, als sie das während der saison eh schon werden..

das buch ist generell sehr funktional ausgerichtet.. wenige übungen, alles mit der freihantel, fast nur ganzkörpertraining, alles im bereich < 60min pro einheit.

aber, warum denkst du brauch man unbedingt kraftausdauer?
was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

> fast nur ganzkörpertraining, alles im bereich < 60min pro einheit.



Machen die keinen Split? Dann hast du ja Pro muskelgruppe nur ca. eine Übung. Scheint dann eher auf anfänger im Krafttraining ausgerichtet zu sein oder?



> aber, warum denkst du brauch man unbedingt kraftausdauer?
> was versprichst du dir davon?



Schneller zu sein... Bei mir hat das super angeschlagen. Und wie gesagt würde ich wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur 8-12 oder so trainieren würde echt einschlafen. 
Hab mit der Zeit herausgefunden, dass es beim Krafttraining echt die Mischung macht.



> soweit ich mich entsinne, um die beine (ausdauermäßig) nicht noch mehr zu belasten, als sie das während der saison eh schon werden..



Ist natürlich ein Ansatz, wobei man das mit der Regeneration auch gut steuern kann


----------



## BENDERR (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Machen die keinen Split? Dann hast du ja Pro muskelgruppe nur ca. eine Übung. Scheint dann eher auf anfänger im Krafttraining ausgerichtet zu sein oder?



eine übung pro muskelgruppe reicht ja auch völlig aus.
insofern man freie ganzkörperübungen wie kniebeugen, kreuzheben, reißen&stoßen, rudern, etc. macht..
kraftdreikämpfer machen auch nicht mehr.. und die sind.. recht stark 




> Schneller zu sein... Bei mir hat das super angeschlagen. Und wie gesagt würde ich wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur 8-12 oder so trainieren würde echt einschlafen.
> Hab mit der Zeit herausgefunden, dass es beim Krafttraining echt die Mischung macht.



aber warum gerade kraftausdauer?
im rennen ist die trittfreuenz doch viel höher, als dass die muskulatur so arbeiten würde wie du es im training übst.




> Ist natürlich ein Ansatz, wobei man das mit der Regeneration auch gut steuern kann



denke als studenten haben wir damit eh keine großen probleme.. 
(aber soll ja leute geben die nebenbei noch arbeiten  )


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

> eine übung pro muskelgruppe reicht ja auch völlig aus.
> insofern man freie ganzkörperübungen wie kniebeugen, kreuzheben, reißen&stoßen, rudern, etc. macht..
> kraftdreikämpfer machen auch nicht mehr.. und die sind.. recht stark


Nee wenn da möchte ich nen vernünftigen 3er Split mit jeweils 2-3Übungen pro Muskelgruppe haben. Ganzkörperplan halte ich für net wirklich toll.

Hast du dann vernünftig Brust/Rücken trainiert ist in den Armen keine Kraft mehr für Bizep/Trizep.

Und nach einer Übung Brust, sprich 4*8 fühle ich mich jetzt nicht wirklich ausgelastet...auch wenn beim letzten Satz einer helfen muss. Da kommst du doch bei der einzelnen Muskelgruppe  nie an die GrenzeUnd die Regenerationsphasen sind dann auch relativ klein.

Im Prinzip(achtung sehr grob) hast du ja bei 3Split vs GK nur die entscheidung zwischen viel Reiz und langer regeneration und relativ wenig Reiz und kurzer Regeneration.

Ganzkörper halte ich eher für anfänger im Kraftraining ratsam. Die können sich aber am nächsten Tag auch nach 4 Satz Bank nicht mehr bewegen



> aber warum gerade kraftausdauer?
> im rennen ist die trittfreuenz doch viel höher, als dass die muskulatur so arbeiten würde wie du es im training übst.



Es ist ja eher zusätzlich gedacht und gerade an Steilen rampen hat mir das viel gebracht.
Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich nicht noch Radfahren würde. Wichtig is doch nur, dass es bei mir gut funktioniert oder?



> denke als studenten haben wir damit eh keine großen probleme..
> (aber soll ja leute geben die nebenbei noch arbeiten )



Die sind ja auch selber schuld


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber kein Fully wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.




was kein fully...!!!!!!!!!

Das ist doch eins...und dann noch die gleiche farbe bitte...





wäre um welten schöner gewesen Jens (OW)


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mahlzeit..........
> @_Sascha_  sag mal du weisst doch bestimmt wo man in freiburg und umgebung ne richtig gutes steak kriegt. bin über ostern in freiburg und brauche einen insider tip



Brauhaus in der altstadt ist immer nen besuch wert.

Ich bin ja auch ab und an in freiburg mit den jungs unterwegs...


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Nää wat ne schöne landschaft du zu Haus hast, sieht aus wie bei ner Modelleisenbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Es ist ja eher zusätzlich gedacht und gerade an Steilen rampen hat mir das viel gebracht.
> Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich nicht noch Radfahren würde. Wichtig is doch nur, dass es bei mir gut funktioniert oder?



Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum das gerade an steilen Rampen was bringen soll?!

Ich meine grundsätzlich scheitert es doch immer an der Ausdauer. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass man überhaupt nicht genug Kraft hat um die Kurbel rumzudrücken. 
Es erscheint mir sinnvoll auch diese "Drückerei" am Berg und auf dem Rad zu trainieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Heute war richtig Rush Hour im Wald! Wir sind zu siebt losgefahren und haben insgesamt noch drei weitere Biker aufgesammelt. Zusätzlich war noch eine Gruppe zu siebt unterwegs und auf dem Rückweg hab ich noch den PKW von jemanden her im Forum am Wald parken sehen. Der war sicher auch nicht allein unterwegs.
> 
> So langsam muss man echt aufpassen das das hier nicht zu viel wird. Gibt ja noch Bereiche wo biken eigentlich verboten ist und trotzdem geduldet wird...




Komm zu mir und du wirst sehen dass es das schlaraffenland ist

Bin gerade nach hause gekommen vom zügelstress...noch keine sekunde geschlfen. Zu hause angekommen eine fuhre in das neue heim gebracht. Danach kurz essen und dann mit dem kleinen ne runde gedreht. er hat heute seinen ersten superman über den lenker gemacht. Ist erschrocken und dabei die bremse (avid elixir) zu fest gezogen und ab gings...zum glück nur das knie bischen aufgeschürft. Kinder sind ja wie gummi.

danach zurück und wieder ne fuhre ins neue heim gebracht. Jetzt zu hause und bischen surfen...relaxen und vino trinken mit der liebsten. Hab ja 2 tage pause.

grüsse an alle verrückten hier


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nää wat ne schöne landschaft du zu Haus hast, sieht aus wie bei ner Modelleisenbahn




ja ist echt ne geile landschaft. das ist gerade hinter meinem neuen heim aufgenommen...

ach ja hab noch was vergessen, die michelin sind da. Hatte aber noch keine zeit die dinger aufzuziehen. fotos von der wage kommen gleich...


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

> Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum das gerade an steilen Rampen was bringen soll?!
> 
> Ich meine grundsätzlich scheitert es doch immer an der Ausdauer. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass man überhaupt nicht genug Kraft hat um die Kurbel rumzudrücken.
> Es erscheint mir sinnvoll auch diese "Drückerei" am Berg und auf dem Rad zu trainieren.



Nen bissl Kraftausdauer im Studio kann doch net schaden. Bin damit bis jetzt immer gut gefahren es zusätzlich im Studio in etwa so zu Handhaben, lasst mir doch meine KA im StudioNatürlich trainiere ich diese drückerei auch auf dem Rad...



> ja ist echt ne geile landschaft. das ist gerade hinter meinem neuen heim aufgenommen...
> 
> ach ja hab noch was vergessen, die michelin sind da. Hatte aber noch keine zeit die dinger aufzuziehen. fotos von der wage kommen gleich...



Au ja da bin ich schon gespannt drauf. Bis jetzt schein Michelin ja der einzige hersteller zu sein, der verstanden hat, dass schmale reifen auch Pannensicher sein müssen


----------



## unocz (16. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Brauhaus in der altstadt ist immer nen besuch wert.
> 
> Ich bin ja auch ab und an in freiburg mit den jungs unterwegs...




danke, werde ich besuchen !


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

@ Jens is der 2.25er oder?

Wie Dick is denn die Lauffläche und Seitenwand? Bei Rara isse ja relativ dünn...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Dein Krafttraining darfst du doch auch gerne weiter machen  
Nur ich bezweifle, dass uns solches Beintraining viel bringt. Schaden wird es mit Sicherheit auch nicht.
Besser als rum zu laufen wie son Spargel alle mal 

Ich mach übrigens nur so ein wenig mit Körpergewicht zu Hause. Mit Kurzhanteln dann in Dortmund.


@ Probefahrt: Am besten wohl vor einem XC Rennen. Dann kann man wohl auch mal kurz ins Gelände. Vorm Mara bin ich ja meist anderweitig beschäftig.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> @ Jens is der 2.25er oder?
> 
> Wie Dick is denn die Lauffläche und Seitenwand? Bei Rara isse ja relativ dünn...



nein, der ist 2,0er.

Der günstige aber auch einiges schwerere gibt es noch glaub ich in 2,25er...

hat schon ordentlich gummi. Hab gerade keine schublehre zur hand. Ich werde ihn dann sobald er drauf ist vermessen.

Werde ihn ev morgen dann mit den michelin latex schläuchen mal draufmachen. hab schon das meiste gezügelt...milch und pressluft und so...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2013)

@onkel_doc Schlappen, feierling oder freiburger? Egal! Alles gut? Schlappen hat super scotch karte 

Sag bescheid, wenn du mal wieder in fr bist, dann zeig ich dir ein paar trails 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Klar ungemein viel schneller macht es nicht. Wie gesagt mache ich das nur zusätzlich und auch schon länger als  ich überhaupt relativ ernsthaft Rennen fahre

Für wichtiger halte ich da den Oberkörper. Hauptausfallgrund von den ganzen solo 24h Leuten sind nemmich unter anderem Rückenprobleme und eine Kraftreserve kann bei einem Sturz einen auch die ein oder andere schwerere Verletzung ersparen.


> @ Probefahrt: Am besten wohl vor einem XC Rennen. Dann kann man wohl auch mal kurz ins Gelände. Vorm Mara bin ich ja meist anderweitig beschäftig



Dann lieber danach, stell dir mal vor ich fahr da nen Platten rein oder so ...da will ich net in meiner Haut stecken. Is auch kein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_onkel_doc_ Schlappen, feierling oder freiburger? Egal! Alles gut? Schlappen hat super scotch karte
> 
> Sag bescheid, wenn du mal wieder in fr bist, dann zeig ich dir ein paar trails
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Kenn ich auch jep...ja mach ich doch...essen sorry jungs komme bald wieder nochmals zurück...


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was kein fully...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Das ist doch eins...und dann noch die gleiche farbe bitte...
> 
> ...



Weil Du Deins losgeworden wärst?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar ungemein viel schneller macht es nicht. Wie gesagt mache ich das nur zusätzlich und auch schon länger als  ich überhaupt relativ ernsthaft Rennen fahre
> 
> Für wichtiger halte ich da den Oberkörper. Hauptausfallgrund von den ganzen solo 24h Leuten sind nemmich unter anderem Rückenprobleme und eine Kraftreserve kann bei einem Sturz einen auch die ein oder andere schwerere Verletzung ersparen.
> 
> ...




Dann musst eben nur so lange warten bis ich feddich bin


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

1-0!


----------



## xmaxle (16. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Besser als rum zu laufen wie son Spargel alle mal


  He, ich fühle mich diskriminiert  
Wir waren heute  als ungleiches Duo unterwegs. Kumpel auf einem RohloffDosen-Bionicon  Supershuttle26" 200/180 ? mit 31,6x800er Lenker gefühlte 18kg und ich  auf meinem Greed29 90mm 25,4x580 und fast dreimal so leicht.  Witzigerweise beide Opfer des dreimal verfluchten Pfeiffrischen  Drüsenfiebers. Und schon kam uns ein obercooler Haufen Migrantenkiddies  im Wald engegen, die "nochmal da rauf machen" wollten und alles  "endkrass" war. Dann kam da noch Opi und Omi mit FuryFreds im  verschneiten Wald, was meinste wie die geguggt haben als mein Kumpel die  in einer Kurfe bergauf stehen gelassen hat... 
Und dann beim  ausrollen die geleckte Bagage auf ihren  "Vor-Mitte-Juni-geh-ich-nicht-ins-Gelände-sonst-könnte-ich-schmutzig-werden"  Bikes mit mittlerweile 1m (!!!) breiten Lenker beim Radweg Bolzen.  Natürlich ohne Helm, der könnte ja die neue Oakley verdecken. Aber sich  noch laut drüber unterhalten, wie sehr sie doch im Trend liegen.  Manchmal sollte man das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit  selbstständig außer Kraft setzten dürfen. 
Trotzdem wars eine geile Tour...


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

> Dann musst eben nur so lange warten bis ich feddich bin



Hat sich erledigt. Treff Jens ja am Alfsee und der lässt mich mal auf seinem 29er Rollen Trotzdem danke


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt. Treff Jens ja am Alfsee und der lässt mich mal auf seinem 29er Rollen Trotzdem danke



Kannst auf beiden 29ern die ich mitbringe rollern!


----------



## maddda (16. März 2013)

Ach eins reicht will ja nur ma wissen wie das Fahrgefühl ist. Nur beführchte ich, dass ich danach wieder Geldausgeben geh


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ach eins reicht will ja nur ma wissen wie das fahrgefühl ist. Nur beführchte ich, dass ich danach wieder geldausgeben geh



 :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach eins reicht will ja nur ma wissen wie das Fahrgefühl ist. Nur beführchte ich, dass ich danach wieder Geldausgeben geh



Zweifelhaft. Ich saß heute das erste Mal auf einem Downhiller und bin beim Kollegen die Hofeinfahrt hoch und runter gerollt.
200mm Federweg sind schon mächtig 
Stufen? Welche Stufen? 

@ Fabian: Solche Spezies gibts ja nun zuhauf. Hier am See wird man im Sommer komisch angeguckt wenn man KEIN Pedelec fährt. 

Vor 3 Tagen waren auch die krassen Dirtchecker im Wald und haben laut gegrölt als ich "deren" geshapte Linie runter bin.
Sonst hängen die nämlich nur bei uns an der Sparkasse rum und droppen die 5 Stufen bis auf den Parkplatz


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zweifelhaft. Ich saß heute das erste Mal auf einem Downhiller und bin beim Kollegen die Hofeinfahrt hoch und runter gerollt.
> 200mm Federweg sind schon mächtig
> Stufen? Welche Stufen?
> 
> ...



Besser die machen da ein wenig Krach und bewegen sich ein wenig auf ihren Mühlen als das sie irgendwelchen wirklichen Blödsinn anstellen!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Solange sind nur den Schnee vom Trail schieben und kleine Rampen/Anlieger bauen ist mir das recht. Sollen da nur keine riesen Bauwerke hinstellen.
Die Gruppendynamik ist da auch sehr witzig, alleine haben die nämlich alle nichts zu melden.
Wenn jemand vorbei kommt rotten die sich schnell zusammen und hauen coole Sprüche raus


----------



## Junior97 (16. März 2013)

Downhill macht auch mächtig spaß besonders mim Downhill Hardtail !


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Ich werde den Kollegen auch mal anhauen, ob ich im Sommer einfach mal ein paar Trails fetzen kann. Bei den recht kurzen Sachen hier kann man wohl einfach immer Bremse offen lassen


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Downhill macht auch mächtig spaß besonders mim Downhill Hardtail !



Moin Jan,

Sattelrohr schon gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (16. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jan,
> 
> Sattelrohr schon gekürzt?



Nein ich habe 2 Bikes  das eine passt von der Geo genau  und du hast die Sattelstütze im DH auch so weit draußen das du über die Oberschenkel lenken kannst


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Ich meinte ja wegen der Gewichtsersparnis!


----------



## Junior97 (16. März 2013)

Das DH Hardtail wiegt 14kg


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das DH Hardtail wiegt 14kg



och nö...mein trailbomber hat ja noch weniger...13,6kg mit allem...


----------



## Junior97 (16. März 2013)

Das muss ja nicht hochfahren


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2013)

hab ich auch mal versucht mit hardteil...aber bei uns bräuchtest du raupen hinten um nicht immer nen durchschlag zu kassieren...


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab ich auch mal versucht mit hardteil...aber bei uns bräuchtest du raupen hinten um nicht immer nen durchschlag zu kassieren...


----------



## xmaxle (16. März 2013)

I guess he means a caterpillar my dear admin


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> I guess he means a caterpillar my dear admin



Ich nix Admin my friend Fabian! You don't know the intention for this thread?


----------



## Junior97 (16. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab ich auch mal versucht mit hardteil...aber bei uns bräuchtest du raupen hinten um nicht immer nen durchschlag zu kassieren...



ach quack fahrtechnik ist alles !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> I guess he means a caterpillar my dear admin



Sprich mal anständig.

Guten Abend an alle.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Hat Jens zufällig ein Bild von montiertem ebay Riserlenker?

Habe nämlich für morgen einen alten 600mm Riser dranmontiert und möchte mal schauen wie sich das so fährt.

Dann müsste ich auch nicht 3 Wochen warten bis die Flats wieder lieferbar sind.


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat Jens zufällig ein Bild von montiertem ebay Riserlenker?
> 
> Habe nämlich für morgen einen alten 600mm Riser dranmontiert und möchte mal schauen wie sich das so fährt.
> 
> Dann müsste ich auch nicht 3 Wochen warten bis die Flats wieder lieferbar sind.



Du meinst aber den Onkel?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2013)

Natürlich!


----------



## reddevil72 (16. März 2013)

Hi Jens

Der Michelin ist gewichtsmässig eine Ansage. Profil nahe am Ron. Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht und Tubelesserfahrungen. 

Gruss St.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (17. März 2013)

moin


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat Jens zufällig ein Bild von montiertem ebay Riserlenker?
> 
> Habe nämlich für morgen einen alten 600mm Riser dranmontiert und möchte mal schauen wie sich das so fährt.
> 
> Dann müsste ich auch nicht 3 Wochen warten bis die Flats wieder lieferbar sind.




Moin an alle.

Schau mal bei meinem steelecht. Ob alt oder neu da ist der drauf...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

Moin!

Mensch schon lange nicht mehr so früh aufgestanden. Wollte natürlich das erste F1 Rennen live gucken...


EDIT: Da hab ich jetzt spontan kein Bild mit Riser gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

Hihi, mein kleiner ging gerade voll ab, als wir bike Videos schauen. Ich glaub ich muss noch bissle üben, das er net enttäuscht ist, wenn wir zusammen fahren 

Immer zu :"bäm! Bäm!"

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

Jetzt hat er große Erwartungen an dich oder wie?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

Alles unter 2m dropp ist für ihn nun rennradfahren 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

Dann prophezeie ich deinem Epic kein langes Leben mehr. Außer du fährst nur noch "Rennrad"


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

moin!


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann prophezeie ich deinem Epic kein langes Leben mehr. Außer du fährst nur noch "Rennrad"



mal schauen, was sich im oktober so ergibt... vllt wechsel ich ja mal die ausrichtung... das 150mm specci gefaellt mir ja schonmal. die frage ist nur, wo ich ne 150mm 29er lefty herbekomme... vllt wird es dann ja auch ein 130mm trigger... oder doch weiter voll xc/mx? wer weis... erstmal 2013 fahren


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Lefty mit 160mm is doch in der Entwicklung

Wenn du eh noch wartest is doch alles klar


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

die 160mm lefty ist die 130mm 29er max. 
ist doch eine einfache regel: 26er federweg minus 30mm hast du die 29er. ist so und wird auch immer so sein 

ps.: bin doch bestens informiert, seit der kumpel von mir in der cDale entwicklung schafft


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

http://new.livestream.com/2013absacapeepic/absacapeepic


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die 160mm lefty ist die 130mm 29er max.
> ist doch eine einfache regel: 26er federweg minus 30mm hast du die 29er. ist so und wird auch immer so sein
> 
> ps.: bin doch bestens informiert, seit der kumpel von mir in der cDale entwicklung schafft



Dann warten wir mal auf die Downhill Lefty mit 190mm FW


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)




----------



## lone_wolf (17. März 2013)

Der Absa Cape Epic livestream war klasse! Vor allem, wie die BMC Ladies durch's Feld gepflügt sind


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

eigntl. sollten jetzt gleich die männer starten.. aber irgendwie ist der stream nicht mehr da


----------



## lone_wolf (17. März 2013)

livestream funktioniert wieder


----------



## xmaxle (17. März 2013)

Verflucht sind die schnell unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (17. März 2013)

Susi / Kulhavy fliegen ins Ziel... Überirdisch... Schurter im Fontana-Style ohne Sattel...
 @ABSacapeepic, #iRide4Burry , #10yearsuntamed 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Gibbet iwo nen Mailand san Remo livestream auf deutsch ?


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

so, neue erkenntnis von mir. Ich krieg das erste mal nen reifen ned auf die crest....

Habe gerade 1h versucht den michelin draufzukriegen. hat ned geklappt.
Habs mit allem versuht..auch spühli und föhn. Verda**t und verflu**t.

Werde es dann mal bei meinem kollegen versuchen. Der hat noch jeden draufgekriegt. Er ist der reifenflüsterer. wenn er aber ebenfalls mühe hat ist der reifen für mich gestorben. Brauche was wo man auch mal nen platten flicken kann ohne gewürge.

grüsse jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, neue erkenntnis von mir. Ich krieg das erste mal nen reifen ned auf die crest....
> 
> Habe gerade 1h versucht den michelin draufzukriegen. hat ned geklappt.
> Habs mit allem versuht..auch spühli und föhn. Verda**t und verflu**t.
> ...


Michelin Wildrac'r Advanced Ultimate?


----------



## xmaxle (17. März 2013)

Verflixt ich war grade auf Familienfeier. Hat jemand ne Zusammenfassung von den Männern ?


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

kulhavy ist gefahren wie ein moped!!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

In etwas größerem Rahmen?

Wir waren gerade fast 3h unterwegs und sind somit unsere eigene Etappe gefahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Moin !

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei....


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Michelin Wildrac'r Advanced Ultimate?




jup constantin...der neue den ich bei bike24 bestellt habe. das profil wäre echt geil...ähnlich wie beim schnellen bonti...

Das wäre der reifen...denke ich aber wenn ich den nicht draufkriege und wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

hmmm jetzt bin ich interessiert  und ich hab ja crests auf die man jeden reifen bekommt


----------



## cpprelude (17. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei....


 
Moin Marco!

Na, hast du zu ende gestrichen?


----------



## Renegado (17. März 2013)

Huhu Leute,

was haltet ihr von einer Formula R1X fÃ¼r ~190â¬ als komplettes Set?


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Boah der Ciolek...wat ne Ansage


----------



## unocz (17. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jup constantin...der neue den ich bei bike24 bestellt habe. das profil wäre echt geil...ähnlich wie beim schnellen bonti...
> 
> Das wäre der reifen...denke ich aber wenn ich den nicht draufkriege und wieder weg...




in 29 ? wiegt der wirklich 450gr ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Marco!
> 
> Na, hast du zu ende gestrichen?



Hi Cihan.
Jup , waren noch Möbel schauen, und, und, und....


Das DOC - Problem kennen wir ja. Aber ich bin lieber still! - Sonst springt Sascha wieder darauf an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (17. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> In etwas größerem Rahmen?
> 
> Wir waren gerade fast 3h unterwegs und sind somit unsere eigene Etappe gefahren



Grosse Show von BurryStanderSongo, Susi und Jaro habe die 2 Minuten vorher gestarteten Nino un d Floh (allerdings mit gebrochenem Sattel) auf- und überholt. 2. Hermida / van Houts. Die Baggy-Boys Fumic / Fontana haben die Crosscountryklasse ausgespielt, 3. Rang, bin gespannt was kommt wenn es länger wird. Dann die Marathon-Spezialisten Lakata/Mennen und Platt/Huber mot gut 2 Minuten. Die 2. Teams von Bulls und Spezi noch vor Nino u Floh.

Gespannt was die CC-Spezialisten auf den langen Distanzen bringen.


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Zumindest haben es Fumic und Co schonmal richtig gemacht und etwas Vorsprung herausgefahren. Denke aber, dass da die auf den längeren Distanzen ganz schön beissen müssen wenn Platt und Co dann den Dampfhammer auspacken....Wir werden sehen. Denke mal die CC-ler bekommen nach etappe 2-3Probleme..


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> Das DOC - Problem kennen wir ja. Aber ich bin lieber still! - Sonst springt Sascha wieder darauf an....



Was meinst du? Das du keine reifen montieren kannst? 


fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Das du keine reifen montieren kannst?
> 
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



  Auf dich ist Verlass ....  



Ach Sascha,btw .... es ist das Samsung geworden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2013)

Alles gut, solange es kein fallobst wird 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Wettermäßig hat es hier überigens zumindest für ne Runde RR gereichtSchnee is auch wieder fast weg, jez hoffe ich, dass die Trails bald mal abtrocknen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jup constantin...der neue den ich bei bike24 bestellt habe. das profil wäre echt geil...ähnlich wie beim schnellen bonti...
> 
> Das wäre der reifen...denke ich aber wenn ich den nicht draufkriege und wieder weg...


Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Reifen doch noch auf die Felge geht


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> was haltet ihr von einer Formula R1X für ~190 als komplettes Set?




Zu teuer. Gibt bessere angebote. Ich bin Formula profi...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> in 29 ? wiegt der wirklich 450gr ?




einer hat 473g hab nen foto 1 oder zwei seiten vorher...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Reifen doch noch auf die Felge geht



Hab jetzt mal den ikon vorne und hinten den aspen aufgezogen. Die zwei bonti in 2.25er werden auf das steelecht wandern.

Ist echt verflixt mit den michelin. Im techtalk hat ja auch jemand diesen reifen drauf und hat noch geschrieben, dass sie sehr stramm sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2013)

Ebay Carbonriser ist nun gekauft.
Verstehe nicht wie manche Leute 45â¬ bieten und dann noch 6â¬ Versand bezahlen, wenns den zum Sofortkauf fÃ¼r 46,50â¬ inkl. Versand gibt mit Option fÃ¼r Preisvorschlag.

Fand heute auf Tour schon den Lowriser mit 600mm ganz gut. Nur dann war das Cockpit 300g schwerer - das merkt man echt sofort. Ich hab die Karre kaum hochbekommen


----------



## Renegado (17. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Zu teuer. Gibt bessere angebote. Ich bin Formula profi...



Gib mir mal nen Plan, was ich für 200 kaufen kann?!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Gib mir mal nen Plan, was ich für 200 kaufen kann?!




Gebe dir bescheid...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2013)

hier gibt die R1 in der schweiz bei dem händler für 

229.- Sfr
http://www.dib.ch/index.php/angeboteladen/liquidationen-parts-mountainbike/1767-formula-r1-in-white

RC tune black
229.- Sfr
http://www.dib.ch/index.php/angebot...parts-mountainbike/1744-formula-rc-tune-black

RX hier im bikemarkt
90.- euro
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/137120-formula-rx-set-weisz

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/137086-formula-r1-set
200.- euro

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/136295-formula-r1-set
200.- euro

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/136143-formula-rx-set-weisz-rot-mit-scheiben-neu
190.- euro

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/134659-formula-rx-2012-formula-rx-komplettset-inkl-elox-spider
140.- euro

Einfach im bikemarkt mal schaun...

Die ersten zwei sind leider aus der schweiz aber super angebote für R1 oder tuned.

Klar hab ich jetzt auch noch angebote für 190.- euro drin für ne Rx. ds letzte mit 140 ist ineressant.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Der Absa Cape Epic livestream war klasse! Vor allem, wie die BMC Ladies durch's Feld gepflügt sind



Achtung, Achtung! Wo bleibt denn hier im Thread Deine persönliche Vorstellung?


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> was haltet ihr von einer Formula R1X für ~190 als komplettes Set?



Der René ist auch wieder da! 

Und Marco natürlich auch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Moin  Jens...


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

Nachdem ich Heute bei Schneetreiben den ganzen Tag auf einer Verkaufsveranstaltung im Freien arbeiten musste nun meine Frage an Dich:

Wie sieht es mit Freitag aus?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Schreib mir morgen doch mal eine whatsapp. Gedächtnisstütze. Kläre es dann ab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schreib mir morgen doch mal eine whatsapp. Gedächtnisstütze. Kläre es dann ab..



Ok, in Deinem Alter...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)




----------



## Renegado (17. März 2013)

Ajo, bin immer hier. Jeden Tag lese ich mit 

Ich denke, in 1-2 Wochen ist das Radl fertig. Ich bin mir nur noch so unsicher bei Bremsen und Sattel. Es gibt so viel in beiden Bereichen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

Ich in dann mal weg, N8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2013)

Ich auch.
GN8


----------



## maddda (17. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Ajo, bin immer hier. Jeden Tag lese ich mit
> 
> Ich denke, in 1-2 Wochen ist das Radl fertig. Ich bin mir nur noch so unsicher bei Bremsen und Sattel. Es gibt so viel in beiden Bereichen.



Guck mal bei Hope die sind sehr pflegeleicht
Sattel muss dein Hintern entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (18. März 2013)

Moin, moin,
sorry, ist tatsächlich nicht sehr höflich von mir - Dietmar, nicht mehr der jüngste, aber noch bei den Rennen aktiv, bei denen man ein wenig mehr Zeit hat, ins Ziel zu kommen 
Bin 24h Junkie. Dieses Jahr folgen die Veranstaltungen 15 und 16. Meine Frau lässt mich dieses Jahr nicht mehr alleine an die Startlinie.
Am Alfsee hilft mir mein Sohn über die Straße, äh Distanz. Und in Duisburg sind's drei Teamkameraden vom letzten Jahr...
Seit 2006 überzeugter Singlespeeder, hat mich Alpecin letztes Jahr mit 29 weiteren Optionen hinsichtlich der Übersetzung ausgestattet. Schaffe es aber nur 10 davon zu nutzen - deshalb wich der Umwerfer einer e.thirteen XCX.
That's it.

Angenehmen Tag noch


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Moin!


Hallo Dietmar!


----------



## zett78 (18. März 2013)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## unocz (18. März 2013)

moin und welcome


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

servus,... und dietmar: wann kaufst du dir mal ein gescheites rad und ne sinnvolle schaltung


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> servus,... und dietmar: wann kaufst du dir mal ein gescheites rad und ne sinnvolle schaltung



Ja nee, is klar!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> servus,... und dietmar: wann kaufst du dir mal ein gescheites rad und ne sinnvolle schaltung


 
Moin und natürlich noch ne lefty...klar doch...

Da wollte sich wohl Dietmar bei uns einschleichen ohne vorstellung


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

ne keine lefty,... sonst muss er ja noch die bremsen tauschen, da shimano net mit xloc... dann macht ne schimano schaltung natuerlich auch kein sein mehr... 
du siehst ueber kurz oder lang hat er dann mein rad in schwarz weis  von daher muss er es haltso schlecht fahren wie es ist 

ne ohne sche*** das reduzierte epic gefaellt mr nach meinem am besten (optisch gefaellt mir das schwarz weis sogar noch nen tick besser )


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin und natürlich noch ne lefty...klar doch...
> 
> Da wollte sich wohl Dietmar bei uns einschleichen ohne vorstellung



Das hat unsere RennMaus glaube ich schon geschafft!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das hat unsere RennMaus glaube ich schon geschafft!


 

NEIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

gerade nochmal durchgeschaut... ich kenn keine rennmaus


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gerade nochmal durchgeschaut... ich kenn keine rennmaus


 

genau!!! jens bist du sicher???


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

24120, 122, 131


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

boar! dreist! @Renn Maus: vorstellen aber flott!


----------



## InoX (18. März 2013)

moin.


----------



## zett78 (18. März 2013)

wo war die Cape Epic Übertragung, auf der hompepage?
Oder gibt es da nur das Live Tracking?


----------



## BENDERR (18. März 2013)

http://new.livestream.com/2013absacapeepic/absacapeepic

live ab 9.00!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## zett78 (18. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> http://new.livestream.com/2013absacapeepic/absacapeepic
> 
> live ab 9.00!



Blöd, Adobe Flash Player funzt auf der Arbeit nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. März 2013)

Moin! 
Ich stelle mich auch mal vor:

Ich heiße Georg (oder auch Schorsch), studiere in Darmstadt Maschinenbau und fahre gerne Fahrrad 
Ursprünglich komme ich aber aus Hamburg.
Im Moment fahre ich vorzugsweise CC und Marathons und ab diesem Jahr auf Lizenz. Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch in Adenau am Start. 
Nebenbei fahre ich noch etwas Downhill, wobei das etwas eingeschlafen ist, seitdem ich mir eine Humeruskopffraktur am Frankenstein gegönnt habe.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Moooin Leute

@ Schorsch willkommen im ETWR!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

hallo schorsch...

Haben hier etwas viel zulauf n letzter zeit. Müssen über neue regeln mal quatschen...

grüsse aus deutschland...


----------



## BENDERR (18. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Blöd, Adobe Flash Player funzt auf der Arbeit nicht



macht nichts.. ist heute sehr eintönig. der kommentator gibt ab und an mal zwischenzeiten durch und als bild sieht man nur das ziel..


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Die Topeak Ergon Teams sind nun beide raus...Hier die Meldung:

_Sad news from South Africa: Our two teams have to cancel the Absa Cape Epic after the Prolog and stage one. Sally Bigham and Milena Landtwing are out due an infected stomach. Robert Mennen got hit by an Antelope during stage one and is currently getting x-rays to secure that his shoulder is okay. More news soon..._


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Muss ich spontan an das hier denken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZcUXPLCpcQ"]Antilope bringt Mountainbiker zu Fall - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. März 2013)

Das würde mir ja gewaltig stinken. Wildunfall mit einer Antilope...


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Jau...musste auch sofort an das Video denken...


Ich fahr jetzt zu meinen Großeltern und hab ne neue Gehhilfe für mein Opa dabei, son Geländeteil, das alte war ihm zu Instabil. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die damit klarkommen, neue Sachen sind ja immer Böse


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Bei dem tollen Wetter geh ich lieber erstmal eine Runde auf den Renner


----------



## zett78 (18. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch in Adenau am Start.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Georg



bin noch am überlegen, aktuell liegt da noch Schnee und es wird wohl wie bei den letzten beiden Rennen ne richtige Sauerei.
Aber ein Kumpel von mir liegt im Hobby Shorttrack nach zwei Rennen vorne, da würde ich schon gerne mit um mal zu schauen.

Mit der Antilope ist ja krass, hoffentlich nix schlimmes passiert!?


----------



## zett78 (18. März 2013)

Arbeiten muss keiner von euch???


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Robert Mennen hat wohl jetzt ernsthafte Schulterprobleme..


Der Typ aus dem Video hats wohl auch gut überstanden nur der Helm is dabei zerbröselt




> Arbeiten muss keiner von euch???



Semesterferien


----------



## BENDERR (18. März 2013)

ich arbeite.. in der bib an meinen hausarbeiten


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

ich arbeite auch...im moment in deutschland...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. März 2013)

Semesterferien!  

= Lernzeit


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2013)

Mein Semester hat heute angefangen - somit habe ich wieder Zeit zum Fahren. Allerdings bin ich seit gestern wieder im höchsten Norden. Und da ist es arschkalt, windig und es schneit. Naja, was soll's, nachher werde ich trotzdem 'ne Runde fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. März 2013)

Aber hier schneits heute auch wie doof und wenn ich mir die Fallrichtung des Schnees angucke ists auch ziemlich windig.

Marco Fontana und Manuel Fumic auf 7 wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Renegado (18. März 2013)

Huhu,

hab jetzt'n Angebot fÃ¼r 230â¬ 'nen komplettes Formula R1 Set. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

würde ich nehmen...gutes angebot.

R1 ist für mich ne super bremse wenn man es drauf hat sie einzustellen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

wichtig: nicht die erste serie. die haben so einen mirco spalt im geoefneten zustand...


----------



## Renn Maus (18. März 2013)

Mahlzeit,

 @nopain-nogain und alle anderen:

Ich heiße Alex, gehe stramm auf die 28 zu und fahre Fahrrad 

Am liebsten mit dem Hardtail über Trails, gerne auch technisch. Nur Sprünge und Stufen, die lass sein.

Ansonsten im Training je länger und häufiger, je besser.
Bei Rennen treibe ich mich gerne auf CC-Kursen und der Marathon Mitteldistanz rum.
Im Moment orientiere ich mich aber ein wenig Richtung Langstrecke, bzw. mittelfristig zu Etappenrennen.

Wenn ich nicht MTB fahre, dann sitze ich auch auf dem Crosser, dem Rennrad, dem Ergometer oder gehe laufen (dann auch gerne lang und vorzugsweise zur Arbeit -> In dem Fall Arbeitsbedingt nicht unter 14km pro Strecke).

Da ich neben dem Sport auch (zu) gerne esse und leider nicht mit einem hohen Grundumsatz oder Schildrüsenüberfunktion gesegnet bin, bin ich hier im Forum auch durch öffentliche Abnehmversuche weitreichend bekannt.
Leider bin ich auch noch immer nicht am Ziel meiner Träume, aber ich arbeite daran.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renegado (18. März 2013)

Welches Baujahr hat die erste Serie? 
Ist 'ne 2011 aus'm Bikemarkt.


btw. Huhu Alex!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

sollte gehen. Ich fahr ne R1 aus dem jahr 2010...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

@ Alex : sieht man dich wieder beim NRW-Cup?

War ne schöne Rennradrunde. Bei Sonne und wenig Wind durchs Sauerland und um den See


----------



## Renegado (18. März 2013)

So passt, hab das Set auf 190â¬ gehandelt - zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Sehr schön!
Was fehlt dann noch? Dürfte doch bald fertig sein der Bock


----------



## Renegado (18. März 2013)

Dann fehlt mir nur noch ein Sattel und passende Klick-Schuhe. Freu mich schon auf's Fahren!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Von vorhin.


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Der Crosser is aber echt von Strammheit geprägt


Gibt sogar nen Video von Roberts Crash:
https://www.youtube.com/embed/SQeuT7ekOhE


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibt sogar nen Video von Roberts Crash:
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/SQeuT7ekOhE



Voll übel, da hat das Gehirn überhaupt keine Chance das überhaupt rechtzeitig zu realisieren.

So, bin mal an meinem Radel schrauben um dann nachher noch eine schnelle Runde zu drehen


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Jup die Dinger springen ja net vor dich, die springen in dich rein...da machst nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> So passt, hab das Set auf 190 gehandelt - zugeschlagen


 

Sauber
das passt auf jeden fall...


----------



## lone_wolf (18. März 2013)

Fährt das Merida Team mit dem neuen 27.5er Hardtail? Hab's nirgendwo erkennen können.
Gesamtklassement nach Prolog und erster Etappe:
1. Merida - Hermida und so'n Holländer
2. Specialized - Sauser und Kulhavy
3. Bulls - Platt und Huber
4. Bulls 2 - Dietsch und Böhme
7. Cannondale - Fontana und Fumic
10. Scott - Schurter und Vogel

Den anderen Fahrern meinen Respekt - kenne sie aber nicht, bzw. auf dem 8ten Markus Kaufmann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup die Dinger springen ja net vor dich, die springen in dich rein...da machst nix mehr



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die in einen hineinschweben...


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Der Holländer dürfte so aus dem Bauch raus "Rudi van Houts" sein oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


>



Heißen ja nicht umsonst Springböcke


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Wohl wahr...aber nen Zusammenstoß auch noch mit den Hörnern ist echt BRenzlich...


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Hilfeeeee!!!!  Alex, Michael, Schorsch, Willi, Hans, Jürgen...

Ich muß auch mal arbeiten und komme hier langsam nicht mehr mit!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Gerade mal im Hof den leichten LRS probe gerollt. Irre 
Nur noch einen kürzeren Vorbau und leichten Steuersatz, dann kann die Saison kommen


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2013)

Hammer Maschine! Gefällt mir richtig gut!

Ich weis gar nicht, ob mich die weiße Gabel stört... 
...nee, irgendwie nicht...

Der LRS hat bloß so 1300g, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Geht vorwärts wie Sau, nicht mit dem 2Kg Specialized LRS zu vergleichen.
LRS ist bei 1440g + 615g Tufo XC4

Du magst keine weißen Gabeln oder wie war das? 
Mit der ganz schwarzen wäre das ziemlich Bad-Ass!


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Wo liegt jetzt das gesamtgewicht?

Sieht sehr gut aus

EDIT: Is das am Umwerfer ne Carbonschelle?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2013)

Dass mir die Farbe der Bremssättel nicht gefällt, ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau! Unheimlich schickes Rad. So eins habe ich schon in Rotenburg bewundert. Immer, wenn es mich überholt hat.
Dass die Gabel weiß ist, finde ich übrigens alles andere als unschön oder -passend.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Carbonschelle fÃ¼rn Umwerfer liegt bei ~35â¬ und kommt vielleicht wenn ich einen leichten Rahmen habe.
Farblich passend wÃ¤re eine XX Worldcup - vorher lieber einen leichten Rahmen 






Das mit Sternchen ist geplant und kommt bis zum Saisonanfang.
Flahas sind nicht in der Liste, entweder 0, 1 oder 2 Speci Ribcage Ã  35g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geht vorwärts wie Sau, nicht mit dem 2Kg Specialized LRS zu vergleichen.
> LRS ist bei 1440g + 615g Tufo XC4



Glaube ich gerne!

615g?
Da hat eliflap wohl ganz leichte Exemplare bekommen: http://www.light-bikes.it/forum/index.php?topic=12942.0







			
				Crimson schrieb:
			
		

> Du magst keine weißen Gabeln oder wie war das?
> Mit der ganz schwarzen wäre das ziemlich Bad-Ass!


Ach, gar nicht, doch habe ich mir genau diese Bad-Ass-Variante vorgestellt und weis nicht recht, ob das noch besser aussähe


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Obacht! Das sind die 26er. Klar sind die leichter. 2010 gabs von Tufo noch kein 29"

Bin auch ganz froh etwas schwerere zu haben. Hält hoffentlich länger. 500g XC2 ist wohl schnell hopps. Außerdem hab ich anteilig den Kit dazu gerechnet.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Obacht! Das sind die 26er. Klar sind die leichter. 2010 gabs von Tufo noch kein 29"
> 
> Bin auch ganz froh etwas schwerere zu haben. Hält hoffentlich länger. 500g XC2 ist wohl schnell hopps. Außerdem hab ich anteilig den Kit dazu gerechnet.


Aua, sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2013)

So! Morgen geht wieder aufs rad! Sch*** auf Erkältung! Hass!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (18. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So! Morgen geht wieder aufs rad! Sch*** auf Erkältung! Hass!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2





tausche erkältung gegen mein knie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

Hallo Männer, 
seid alle fleißig am Schrauben, so werden es immer mehr schicke Bikes. Bei dem Crosser ist sogar der nette rosa Sattel verschwunden.
Mir wird's langsam mulmig, am WE soll das erste CC stattfinden und hier liegt noch jede Menge Matsch und es kommt nach reichlich dazu:kotz:.
Keine Ahnung was ich für  Reifen draufziehe , kann sogar sein das es die Spikes werden?

Ratet mal, wo ich letztes WE war?
Ihr seid bestimmt bei schönstem Wetter biken gewesen


----------



## unocz (18. März 2013)

berlin tv turm am alex


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> seid alle fleißig am Schrauben, so werden es immer mehr schicke Bikes. Bei dem Crosser ist sogar der nette rosa Sattel verschwunden.
> Mir wird's langsam mulmig, am WE soll das erste CC stattfinden und hier liegt noch jede Menge Matsch und es kommt nach reichlich dazu:kotz:.
> Keine Ahnung was ich für  Reifen draufziehe , kann sogar sein das es die Spikes werden?
> ...



Magst den Rosa Caymano haben? Gibt auch einen rosa Spacer dazu 

Ich schätze das ist Bärlin!

Reifen würden ich einen guten Allrounder nehmen mit etwas gröberem Profil.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Puh, ich habe heute die MTB-Tour abgebrochen, hatte echt kein Bock bei dem eisigen Wind weiter zu fahren. Morgen Abend gehe ich schwimmen im Hallenbad, hab echt die Schnauze voll von der Kälte!:kotz:


----------



## InoX (18. März 2013)

Warst auch bei der langen Nacht der Museen?


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (18. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar, aber frag mich nicht warum. Die war dabei  als ich die Stütze gekauft habe. Passt aber zum Farbschema, darf also  bleiben.



I Like, i like 
Bei mir kam vorgestern der kleine Bruder deiner Gabel an. Ich hab damals die erste Generation der XRC ( noch mit Pace Innenleben ) mal ausprobiert. Ist ja zur aktuellen Version kein Vergleich mehr, und anscheinend ne super Gabel. Allerdings bin ich erstmal ( genau wie du ) auf Steuersatzumbaubastellei


----------



## maddda (18. März 2013)

Richtig interessant finde ich die neue XRC Single Shot:
http://r2-bike.com/DT-Swiss-Federgabel-XRC-100-single-shot-2012-crown

Auch Preislich ne gute alternative gegenüber den anderen SUb 1300gr Gabeln


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> I Like, i like
> Bei mir kam vorgestern der kleine Bruder deiner Gabel an. Ich hab damals die erste Generation der XRC ( noch mit Pace Innenleben ) mal ausprobiert. Ist ja zur aktuellen Version kein Vergleich mehr, und anscheinend ne super Gabel. Allerdings bin ich erstmal ( genau wie du ) auf Steuersatzumbaubastellei



Ich hatte seinerzeit vom Teufelchen einen Standard Tapered gekauft.
Alten Steuersatz raus (noch offen mit Kugeln, knatscht wie Sau). Wollte den Neuen einpressen - ging nicht. 

Messchieber angesetzt - mein Rahmen hat wie Scott ZS55 und das gibt es kaum. 
Jeder andere Rahmen hat ZS56 unten und das gibt es wie Sand am mehr.
Zum Glück hat KEIL da was passendes Leichtes im Sortiment...


----------



## lone_wolf (18. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Holländer dürfte so aus dem Bauch raus "Rudi van Houts" sein oder?



Richtig  ist mir aber von der Person her bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

Freitag: U-Bahn gefahren(Wahnsinn-wenn ich ne Tochter hätte würde ich sie wahrscheinlich über Nacht zu Hause einschließen). Anschließend "Berlin bei Nacht" mit Sekt im Turm
Samstag:  Quer durchs Zentrum mit Museen, City- Bustour und reichlich Gaststätten (gefühlte 50 Km), am Abend zu den Blue- Männern.
Leute wir müssen härter Arbeiten und die MWst. auf mind. 30% hochsetzen damit die Berliner weiter so "sinnig" mit unseren Geld haushalten können.
Sonntag: Frühschoppen und Bootstour
Fazit: Berlin ist ne Reise wert.




Zu den Reifen, bei uns ist noch ordentlich Frost mit eisigen Stellen im Wald, und ich weiß nicht ob der Veranstalter streut.
Muss ich noch bis Samstag Abwarten und dann Entscheiden.


----------



## xmaxle (18. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Messchieber angesetzt - mein Rahmen hat wie Scott ZS55 und das gibt es kaum.
> Jeder andere Rahmen hat ZS56 unten und das gibt es wie Sand am mehr.
> Zum Glück hat KEIL da was passendes Leichtes im Sortiment...



Und ich will die untere Schale/Lager einfach leichter machen, weil  ich sowieso 1 1/8" fahre... das wird ein Fest morgen an der Drehbank. 



maddda schrieb:


> Richtig interessant finde ich die neue XRC Single Shot.
> Auch Preislich ne gute alternative gegenüber den anderen SUb 1300gr Gabeln


Durch Zufall ist mir von einem Bekannten die 2012er TwinShot angeboten worden. Die Absenkfunktion am Hardtail werd ich sicherlich auch inflationär oft einsetzen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

Wenn ich eine Drehbank hätte, hätte ich schon eine passende untere Schale.
Mit ner Fräse hätte ich aber vielleicht auch das Steuerrohr bearbeitet.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hilfeeeee!!!!  Alex, Michael, Schorsch, Willi, Hans, Jürgen...
> 
> Ich muß auch mal arbeiten und komme hier langsam nicht mehr mit!



Hab da im moment mit sovielen neuen auch meine probleme...wird die liste weitergeführt???


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> tausche erkältung gegen mein knie !!!!!!!!!




Tausche gegen umzug...der dritte tag ohne training...


----------



## Renn Maus (18. März 2013)

Ich tauch hier nur mal sporadisch auf. 
Hab chronisch eigentlich zu wenig Zeit.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab da im moment mit sovielen neuen auch meine probleme...wird die liste weitergeführt???



Jau!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich tauch hier nur mal sporadisch auf.
> Hab chronisch eigentlich zu wenig Zeit.
> 
> Grüße,
> Alex



Moin Alex,

auf dem Benutzerbild sieht es so aus, als würdest Du ein Rotwild-Trikot tragen... Hast Du oder hattest Du ein Rotwild?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Moin Marcus!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Alex,
> 
> auf dem Benutzerbild sieht es so aus, als würdest Du ein Rotwild-Trikot tragen... Hast Du oder hattest Du ein Rotwild?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Er fährt doch ein Cannondale und ein Empella so weit ich weiß.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2013)

Moin Jungs

Aber auf dem Benutzerbild sieht es aus wie ein Rotwildtrikot....

Oder sind meine Augen so schlecht geworden 

http://shop.rotwildbikes.de/index.p...0&sidROTWILD=ffe19ar2ofcivgj3lol0lgfti1cgo632


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> Aber auf dem Benutzerbild sieht es aus wie ein Rotwildtrikot....
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wie schlecht Deine Augen sein sollen, aber da hast Du Recht!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. März 2013)

Ich habe letztens einem Kollegen eine Glühbirne in die Hand gedrückt und ihn gefragt, was drauf steht.... Ich konnte es einfach nicht erkennen

Oh Gott, ich bin alt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Tausche gegen umzug...*der dritte tag ohne training*...


...-heul-


----------



## Renn Maus (18. März 2013)

Hi,

das Bild muss 12 Jahre alt sein....

Damals hatte ich ein RCC01, eines der ersten mit Scheibenbremse im CC-Starterfeld.

O-Ton meiner Konkurrenten damals: "Scheibenbremse im CC.... Das setzt sich niemals durch!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. März 2013)

Hach das war eine schöne Ausfahrt. Obwohl das Wetter die letzten Wochen nur bescheiden war, war im Wald kaum Matsch. Und mein neuer Aqua2go ist einfach ein Segen!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens einem Kollegen eine Glühbirne in die Hand gedrückt und ihn gefragt, was drauf steht.... Ich konnte es einfach nicht erkennen
> 
> Oh Gott, ich bin alt...



Immerhin auch älter als ich.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Hach das war eine schöne Ausfahrt. Obwohl das Wetter die letzten Wochen nur bescheiden war, war im Wald kaum Matsch. Und mein neuer Aqua2go ist einfach ein Segen!



Den habe ich auch, ist echt genial das Teil!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch, ist echt genial das Teil!


 


Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Hach das war eine schöne Ausfahrt. Obwohl das Wetter die letzten Wochen nur bescheiden war, war im Wald kaum Matsch. Und mein neuer Aqua2go ist einfach ein Segen!


 
Ich schleiche auch schon ne Weile um die Angebote  rum , ihr meint also , muss man haben. Wenn gleich Zwei davon schwärmen ist er wohl gut, ich habe bis jetzt immer mit Bürste und 20l mitgebrachtes Wasser die Bikes gewaschen. (mit einem Kärcher geh ich nie wieder an ein Rad)


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Einen Lappen oder eine Bürste solltest Du schon noch dabei haben.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. März 2013)

Wenn der Matsch ganz frisch ist, geht das ganze super runter. Ansonsten sind Bürste und Lappen natürlich sinnvoll. Vom Wasserdruck ist es eigentlich genau richtig. Nicht so  stark, als dass man Lager usw. kaputt macht. 
So habe ich keine Skrupel mehr bei Matsch rauszugehen und habe immer saubere Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

Ich finde im Moment nicht meine Allroundbürste im Net, die sieht aus wie ein konischer Pfeifenreiniger mit feinem Haar auf beiden Seiten von einem Holzstiel. Damit kommt man beim Fully in jede Ritze.
Was nehmt ihr für feine Bürsten?


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Wenn der Matsch ganz frisch ist, geht das ganze super runter. Ansonsten sind Bürste und Lappen natürlich sinnvoll. Vom Wasserdruck ist es eigentlich genau richtig. Nicht so  stark, als dass man Lager usw. kaputt macht.
> So habe ich keine Skrupel mehr bei Matsch rauszugehen und habe immer saubere Räder.



Ich hatte im Winter nur mal das Problem den im Auto stehen gelassen zu haben. Da geht mit reinigen dann gar nichts.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Winter nur mal das Problem den im Auto stehen gelassen zu haben. Da geht mit reinigen dann gar nichts.


Frostschutz vergessen
Hab die Bürste mal geknipst, weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich die her hab.
Kennt Ihr Sowas o. Ähnliches?


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Frostschutz vergessen
> Hab die Bürste mal geknipst, weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich die her hab.
> Kennt Ihr Sowas o. Ähnliches?



Ja, die eine Seite ist doch für die anale und die andere für die rektale Reinigung gedacht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, die eine Seite ist doch für die anale und die andere für die rektale Reinigung gedacht!


Ich glaube Du bist noch ein bisschen vom OWL-Stammtisch verwirrt


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Soso, ich werde hier also beobachtet. Big Brother is watching me!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Soso, ich werde hier also beobachtet. Big Brother is watching me!


Wenn hier alle woanders rumtingeln muß man doch mal sehen was wichtiger ist


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Hmm, hier ist auch ein wenig Sparsamkeit im Sprücheklopfen eingekehrt. Wird Zeit das Veikko zurückkehrt!


----------



## reddevil72 (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja, die eine Seite ist doch fÃ¼r die anale und die andere fÃ¼r die rektale Reinigung gedacht!



ErlÃ¤utere doch mal den Unterschied zwischen anal und rektal...ð³???


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> ErlÃ¤utere doch mal den Unterschied zwischen anal und rektal...ð³???


 
Wir sind ganz Ohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (19. März 2013)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Fisch, und wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Es lebe der Blutalkohol ! Wacken`Roll !



_Guten Morgen :*

PS Das EDIT- Begründungsfeld sollte mindestens 500 Zeichen mehr fassen. Ich hab grade locker noch 4weitere Minuten getippt und dieses Drecksgerät wollte meine sinnvollen geistigen Ergüsse nicht in Worte fassen !!!! Werft den Purchen zu Poden !!!

PPS Dieses Internet wird sich niemals durchsetzen !

PPPS [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSS2SQCpTHc"]Bob Kelso - Ich stehe auf Huren - YouTube[/nomedia]
_


----------



## unocz (19. März 2013)

moin zusammen


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

auch moin!


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> ErlÃ¤utere doch mal den Unterschied zwischen anal und rektal...ð³???



Moin zusammen!


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rektoskopie


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe für die Reinigung des Antriebes eine Fugenbürste von Tchibo. Die hat auf beiden Seiten Borsten, einmal etwas weicher und einmal etwas härtere. Die macht sich ziemlich gut und hält jetzt schon drei Jahre.

http://www.tchibo.de/Fugenbuerste-p400024050.html


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

Oh man, wie angekündigt Regen im Rheinland, so soll es die ganze Woche weitergehen. Das wird am Sonntag in Adenau richtig gemütlich 
Kann mich irgendjemand mit irgendetwas schönem aufmuntern??


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Ja kann ich.

Bei uns ists schlimmer, hier schneits wie doof


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2013)

sonne und leichtes nieseln


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Moin!

Hier ist es bedeckt und es sieht nach Regen aus. Dafür kann ich mich in die Reihe der Kranken einreihen mit entzündetem Zahnfleisch am Weißheitszahn...

Aufs Rad gehts heute ohnehin nicht, Pause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2013)

Ich rotze zwar noch gut, aber aufs rad musste ich heute!


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

gut dass ich keine Weißheitszähne mehr habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Es ist ertragbar und ich hab noch alle.
Werde mich wohl dem Unikram zuwenden!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2013)

Moin jungs. Ihr seit ja alles chon wieder auf. Bei uns noch bischen regen aber der himmer tut sich auf. Bringt mir nix ich muss arbeiten


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin jungs. Ihr seit ja alles chon wieder auf. Bei uns noch bischen regen aber der himmer tut sich auf. Bringt mir nix ich muss arbeiten



Klar! Wer früh kommt, kann auch früh frei machen, es lebe die Gleitzeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Klar! Wer früh kommt, kann auch früh frei machen, es lebe die Gleitzeit!



Musste heute schon um halb 7 raus um den Wagen noch mal in die Werkstatt zu bringen.
Nach getauschtem Stoßdämper quietschen im Stand.

Der Mech meint: "Kommt nur vor, wenn man die Handbremse zieht und auch noch den Fuß auf der Bremse hat. Ist bei Mercedes von den Bremsen ein getrenntes System und quietscht in 95% aller Fälle."

Wenn man also bei angezogener Handbremse einsteigt, macht man die ganz Nachbarschaft wach - KLASSE!

Ist für mich ganz klar ein Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
sonnige -2°C mit 10cm Neuschnee



xmaxle schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Fisch, und wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Schweinen werfen. Es lebe der Blutalkohol ! Wacken`Roll !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt sie noch, die klopfende Sprüche,
"Ich föchte Sie mögeln, Sie seile Gau"


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Musste heute schon um halb 7 raus um den Wagen noch mal in die Werkstatt zu bringen.
> Nach getauschtem Stoßdämper quietschen im Stand.
> 
> Der Mech meint: "Kommt nur vor, wenn man die Handbremse zieht und auch noch den Fuß auf der Bremse hat. Ist bei Mercedes von den Bremsen ein getrenntes System und quietscht in 95% aller Fälle."
> ...



Da muss ich nach der Arbeit hin, die Motorkontrollleuchte hat sich gestern bei der Kuh gemeldet  Danach darf ich dann noch zum Urulogen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Motorkontrollleuchte klingt nach was größerem?


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

das fürchte ich auch 
vor 5 Monaten schon mal, irgendetwas mit den Drosselklappen. Damals voll von Garantie und Kulanz abgedeckt, dass hoffe ich nun auch wieder.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Ich wünsch dir Glück!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> das fÃ¼rchte ich auch
> vor 5 Monaten schon mal, irgendetwas mit den Drosselklappen. Damals voll von Garantie und Kulanz abgedeckt, dass hoffe ich nun auch wieder.


 Hey, 
welches Modell fÃ¤hrste denn?
Bei meiner E-Klasse sind mal die Drosselklappenservoplastehebelchen (geil) ausgeleiert. Der Motor ging immer in Notlauf.(1600.-â¬)
Ich hab nur gesagt, "da habe ich in meinen Flugmodellen bessere KugelkÃ¶pfe und nicht so ein billig Plasteschrott"
Und das schÃ¶nste ist, es werden nur kompl. Baugruppen gewechselt.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Moooin





> anach darf ich dann noch zum Urulogen



Na dann...musste da auch vor nen paar Jahren hin, wat ein Spaß


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hey,
> welches Modell fährste denn?
> Bei meiner E-Klasse sind mal die Drosselklappenservoplastehebelchen  (geil) ausgeleiert. Der Motor ging immer in Notlauf.(1600.-)
> Ich hab nur gesagt, "da habe ich in meinen Flugmodellen bessere Kugelköpfe und nicht so ein billig Plasteschrott"



Q7



maddda schrieb:


> Moooin
> 
> 
> Na dann...musste da auch vor nen paar Jahren hin, wat ein Spaß



mind. 1x jährlich, mir fehlt ein Organ zur Ausscheidung von Endprodukten des Stoffwechsels.


mal was anderes: Suche eine günstige Bezugsquelle für ne neue Avid XX.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Ok hast gewonnen




> mal was anderes: Suche eine günstige Bezugsquelle für ne neue Avid XX.



Möchtest du dir wirklich ne XX Bremse antun?


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

Funktionierte am Cube einwandfrei (zumindest das zweite Modell, nachdem das erste vam Händler ausgetauscht wurde)

ist die wirklich so problematisch?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Ich musste an meiner gebraucht übernommenen mal das Innenleben tauschen. War mir aber vorher bekannt, dass es wahrscheinlich so kommt.
Jetzt aber problemlos.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Also bei meiner CR is direkt nach der ersten fahrt ne Dichtung geplatzt, dann war sie bis auf die total nervige Einstellerei Problemlos und dann is einmal noch der Kolben hängen geblieben.

Das blöde an der Avid ist halt, dass die sich unheimlich schwer Ausrichten lässt (also der Bremssattel) und die Kolben kann man extrem Schwer zurückdrücken.

Jetzt fahr ich Hope. Da brauchste zum entlüften nur einen Schlauch, die Kolben kannste fest per Hand zurückdrücken und die Bremsbeläge kosten nur 12,5. Total genial das Teil und du bekommst wirklich jedes Teil einzeln. Noch nie so eine unproblematische Bremse gehabt Siehste auch daran, dass du kaum welche gebraucht bekommst

Das einzige was die Avid wirklich kann ist brutal den Anker werfen, mehr aber auch net...


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das blöde an der Avid ist halt, dass die sich unheimlich schwer Ausrichten lässt (also der Bremssattel) und die Kolben kann man extrem Schwer zurückdrücken.



der ging bei meiner ersten gar nicht mehr zurück, dass kam wohl öfter vor.
ist offenbar wie bei jeder Bremse, für und wider findet sich immer.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Die Hope am 29er BMC vom Kollegen ist schon verdammt geil, aber krasse Bremskraft hat die wirklich nicht.
FÃ¼r 12â¬ gibts bei Berg-ab afaik aber auch schon die roten Koolstop. MMn richtig gute BelÃ¤ge.

Meine CR ist seit einigen Hundert Kilometern auch problemlos. Die Elixir 5 bin ich sogar mehrere Tausend gefahren, bis ich nach dem putzen bei Minusgraden den Bremshebel gezogen habe und dann wohl den Kolben oben gekillt hab.
Bin ich aber wohl selbst Schuld.

EDIT: Berg-Ab.de -> Koolstop organisch 13â¬, Alligator organisch 8â¬, Alligator semi 10â¬.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

> Die Hope am 29er BMC vom Kollegen ist schon verdammt geil, aber krasse Bremskraft hat die wirklich nicht.



Klar die Hope ist nicht wirklich der totale Anker, theoretisch kannste aber mit ner großen Scheibe gegensteuern...Dafür ist die dosierbarkeit der Wahnsinn und solche Kinderkrankheiten wie mit den Kolben, den Dichtungen und der Einstellerei hast du einfach garnicht. Das Teil kannst du einbauen und vergessen

EDIT: Von wegen Beläge: Bei hope bekommst du aber für 12,5 die originalen mit Feder+Schraube...Gut Angebote, die die gefunden hast sind natürlich top!


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

@zett78: Guck mal in die Verkaufsangebte im Leichtbauforum. Da gibts eine Hope Mono SL fÃ¼r 150 â¬ und eine XX Worldcup geistert auf Seite zwei auch rum. Vielleicht ist ja was dabei.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Achso, Bremssattel ausrichten finde ich eigentlich easy. Wenn natürlich der Kolben klemmt wirds nix.

Originale Beläge brauche ich gar nicht, wenn der Fremdhersteller genau so gut ist


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Trotzdem einmal Hope immer Hope, wenn du die einmal hast willste nix anderes mehr


----------



## reddevil72 (19. März 2013)

... Mann, Mann, Mann, was bin ich für ein einfaches Gemüt... Immer noch glücklich mit Shimpanso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2013)

die xx worldcup waere geil...  aber der vorteil gegenueber der x0 ist jetzt net sooo riesig, als das es die investition rechtfertigen wuerde...


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> ... Mann, Mann, Mann, was bin ich für ein einfaches Gemüt... Immer noch glücklich mit Shimpanso...



Bitte net noch ne Bremse in die Diskussion werfen, sonst hört das hier nie auf


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

Spielt die Bremse bei Euern Wettkampfgewichten eigentlich eine Rolle, Hauptsache das Ding schleift nicht und die Hebel passen zur Hand.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

> Spielt die Bremse bei Euern Wettkampfgewichten eigentlich eine Rolle, Hauptsache das Ding schleift nicht und die Hebel passen zur Hand.



So umgefähr Gut...sie sollte auch gut zu dosieren sein und a bisserl Power haben...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die xx worldcup waere geil...  aber der vorteil gegenueber der x0 ist jetzt net sooo riesig, als das es die investition rechtfertigen wuerde...



Würde farblich besser passen und die Druckpunktverstelllung brauch ich eh nicht.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Spielt die Bremse bei Euern Wettkampfgewichten eigentlich eine Rolle...




Nö, deshalb such ich ja gerade ne 140er Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Würde auch gehen und Gewicht sparen, dann darf ich aber gleich an ner Handvoll LRS umbauen.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Das Problem habe ich ja zum Glück nicht.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Das könnte ne ganze Menge Gewichtsersparnis mit sich bringen.

180er vorne gegen hintere 160er tauschen, vorn den PM-Adapter weg und kürzere Schrauben, hinten ein kleinerer Adapter und eine kleinere Scheibe.

Das könnte ca. 60 Gramm ergeben.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Dann nimm direkt den KCNC Adapter und da geht nochmal was runter:
http://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Adapter-DB-X7-Scheibenbremse-IS-PM-160-140


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2013)

wuerde ich auch machen, aber wenn ich mit 80kg marathons in den alpen fahre halten mich manche schon mit 160/160 fuer bekloppt


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> ... Mann, Mann, Mann, was bin ich für ein einfaches Gemüt... Immer noch glücklich mit Shimpanso...



Du bist ja auch ein Schweizer!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Oder den fÃ¼r 10â¬ von Shimano mit 12g


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Oder den fÃ¼r 10â¬ von Shimano mit 12g






sehe es nicht ein da mehr als 10â¬ fÃ¼r zu lassen. 25â¬ finde ich da schon ziemlich abgehoben und rot passt nicht und schwarz kÃ¶nnen alle anderen auch.

Die von Avid kosten nur 7 â¬ und sehen noch etwas schlanker aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Wiegt laut BD aber 14g und ohne Schrauben.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Läuft gerade der Zieleinlauf beim Cape epic.

Bulls Teams auf 1 und 2, Burry Stander SONGO auf 3, dann Scott Swisspower mit Schurter und Vogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Team Merida glaube ich auf 5, dann noch ein anderes und dann Bulls 3. Jetzt kam noch Songo 2


Wenn ich mir die Liste allerdings angucke, hab ich was übersehen.
jetzt fundktioniert die olle Epic Seite aber auch schon nicht mehr... wer weiß...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So umgefähr Gut...sie sollte auch gut zu dosieren sein und a bisserl Power haben...


Ich fahre so einen Mix Shim/Magu und komme damit super zurecht.
Druckpunkt ist mir nicht so wichtig da ich mehr runter surfe nach dem Motto: "Augen auf und vorbei". Ist der Druckpunkt zu krass wird die Fahrt im groben Gelände meiner Meinung nach zu "unflüssig und zappeliger".
Beläge fahre ich Sinter(nur billige)
Power steure ich mit der Scheibengröße(180/160)
Das dumme bei mir ist nur, es nutzt mir nichts Schnellster bergab zu sein da die Rennen bergauf gewonnen werden.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das dumme bei mir ist nur, es nutzt mir nichts Schnellster bergab zu sein da die Rennen bergauf gewonnen werden.




Wenn es richtige Abfahrten gibt die etwas technisch sind dann kann ich meist bergab alle wieder überholen die mich bergauf stehen ließen.

...jedenfalls bei den Rennen die es bei uns in Ostdeutschland gibt


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn es richtige Abfahrten gibt die etwas technisch sind dann kann ich meist bergab alle wieder überholen die mich bergauf stehen ließen.


 So nach der Methode: rücksichtvolle Raubsau !
Viele CCer müßten mal einen Technikkurs mitmachen o. sich zwei Rückspiegel ans Bike montieren


----------



## reddevil72 (19. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bitte net noch ne Bremse in die Diskussion werfen, sonst hört das hier nie auf



Über Shimpanso diskutiert ihr ja eh nicht, also kein Problem. 

Übrigens Gratulation an Platt / Huber. 3. Tag, 3. Sieger, 3.  Yellowjersey, Great Race.


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

da wir ja schon bei bremsen sind.. ich hab ja neue scheibenbremsen an meinem canyon.. da hatte ich die leitungen gekürzt und eigntl gedacht, dass ich dabei luft in die vorderbremse bekommen hab.
aber hab jetzt gestern 3x entlüftet und da hat sich original nix getan..
die scheiben fahr ich schon ein jahr, am anderen rad funzt das auch perfekt.
jetzt kam mir heut morgen mal in den sinn, dass es die bremsen ja nicht eingebremst sind.
kann es sein, dass es daran liegt oder is das egal weil ich ja die alten scheiben benutze?

also die hinterradbremse geht halbwegs.. brauch ein bisschen bis sie blockiert, aber sie blockiert..
vorne allerdings werd ich nur langsam runter beschleunigt wenn ich die bremse voll zu haue. hab allerdings auch erst ~ 2h mit der bremse gefahren und max. 500hm.. also nicht wirklich viel gebremst damit..


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Ich ärgere mich auch immer über die Kandidaten die mich bergauf überholen und dann bergab ausbremsen...


----------



## reddevil72 (19. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Spielt die Bremse bei Euern Wettkampfgewichten eigentlich eine Rolle, Hauptsache das Ding schleift nicht und die Hebel passen zur Hand.



Definitiv noch nie einen Schweizer Marathon (zB Eiger Bike oder Grand Raid) gefahren...ð


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Über Shimpanso diskutiert ihr ja eh nicht, also kein Problem


 Wenn Du drüber reden willst, ich höre Dir zu (ich stehe auf Oel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> da wir ja schon bei bremsen sind.. ich hab ja neue scheibenbremsen an meinem canyon.. da hatte ich die leitungen gekürzt und eigntl gedacht, dass ich dabei luft in die vorderbremse bekommen hab.
> aber hab jetzt gestern 3x entlüftet und da hat sich original nix getan..
> die scheiben fahr ich schon ein jahr, am anderen rad funzt das auch perfekt.
> jetzt kam mir heut morgen mal in den sinn, dass es die bremsen ja nicht eingebremst sind.
> ...


Du hast bestimmt ölige Scheiben und auch versaute Beläge---mit Azeton alles schön entfetten


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

daran hatte ich auch gedacht, aber ich hab dann gestern mal das laufrad ins anderen bike gesteckt, da funktioniert es top.
dann die bremsbeläge von der alten in die neue bremse umgebaut, laufrad wieder getauscht.. funktioniert nicht.. !?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich auch immer über die Kandidaten die mich bergauf überholen und dann bergab ausbremsen...



Hey wir sind doch noch gar kein Rennen zusammen gefahren 


EDIT: Braucht jemand von euch die Kombi Syntace F99 105mm mit KCNC SC Bone 600mm? (102g & 118g)


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

> Ich ärgere mich auch immer über die Kandidaten die mich bergauf überholen und dann bergab ausbremsen...



Das is echt da schlimmste. Hat mich am Nürburgrin. Solo echt genervt. Hoch bin ich da ja zwangsläufig geschlichen(klar das da selbst 4er Bratwurstteams vorbeiziehen), runter war das dann echt immer glückssache, ob die schon wegwaren


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> daran hatte ich auch gedacht, aber ich hab dann gestern mal das laufrad ins anderen bike gesteckt, da funktioniert es top.
> dann die bremsbeläge von der alten in die neue bremse umgebaut, laufrad wieder getauscht.. funktioniert nicht.. !?


 
Wenn sich die Hebel beim ziehen schwammig anfühlen musst du noch mal entlüften. Bremszangen dabei möglichst nach unten hängen lassen und die Bläschen aus der Leitung "klöpfeln" , oder neue Flüssigkeit ohne Blasen rein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich auch immer über die Kandidaten die mich bergauf überholen und dann bergab ausbremsen...


 
Denen gebe ich dann immer den Tipp," bleib hinter mir und spare deine Kräfte", man kennt ja die Pappenheiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (19. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-qx47-C2Q0"]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine -  Live In Tokyo 92 UYI2 - 4/10 - YouTube[/nomedia]  

Grade den Steuersatz aus dem Drehfutter genommen  Und es deckt sich einfach 1:1 mit dem entlackten Carbonrahmen 
... und das heute Nacht um 2, da hat sich der feine Herr gediegen mit 4 Hefe betrunken und um  6 Uhr einen schönen Kater gehabt


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is echt da schlimmste. Hat mich am Nürburgrin. Solo echt genervt. Hoch bin ich da ja zwangsläufig geschlichen(klar das da selbst 4er Bratwurstteams vorbeiziehen), runter war das dann echt immer glückssache, ob die schon wegwaren





letztes Jahr noch im Vierer gestartet dann zwei Rennen alleine gefahren und schon über die Vierer herziehen... Nee nee nee...


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Es war nur ein Beispiel, starte doch auch dieses Jahr sogar im Achter...Ausserdem sind mit Bratwurstteams die Teams gemeint, die nur mal ab und zu ne Runde fahren und sonst nur im Fahrerlager rumgammelnBezog sich net auf alle 4er...


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

war auch mehr ein Spaß.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine -  Live In Tokyo 92 UYI2 - 4/10 - YouTube
> 
> Grade den Steuersatz aus dem Drehfutter genommen  Und es deckt sich einfach 1:1 mit dem entlackten Carbonrahmen
> ... und das heute Nacht um 2, da hat sich der feine Herr gediegen mit 4 Hefe betrunken und um  6 Uhr einen schönen Kater gehabt


Da schafft man wenigstes was weil keiner ruft, "kommst Du das Essen ist fertig"


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine -  Live In Tokyo 92 UYI2 - 4/10 - YouTube
> 
> Grade den Steuersatz aus dem Drehfutter genommen  Und es deckt sich einfach 1:1 mit dem entlackten Carbonrahmen
> ... und das heute Nacht um 2, da hat sich der feine Herr gediegen mit 4 Hefe betrunken und um  6 Uhr einen schönen Kater gehabt



slaaaaash 
der soll mal wieder hier in die nähe kommen


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Fusion SLASH?


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

wenn du willst, brings vorbei


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

hm... NÖ!


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

ok  dann muss doch der andere slash kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Hab jetzt mal das Oberleder vom SLR abgezogen. Der Siff stand schon im "Polster"


Jetzt hab ich 3 Möglichkeiten: 
- SLR ganz abziehen und naggisch fahren
- Braunes Echtleder Ober oder Unterseite
- dickes schwarzes Kunstleder (ggf. wenn komplett abgezogen?)


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Würds erstmal mit komplett abgezogen probieren. Wenns dann immernoch zu deinem Hintern passt so lassen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Dann habe ich aber nicht mehr die Möglichkeit auf braunes Echtleder mit Polster.
Ich denke das probiere ich zuerst!
Wenn nicht fliegts wieder runter und ich habe noch die Möglichkeit naggisch oder dickes Kunstleder.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

So das Wetter macht mich grad endgültig fertig...Hier gab is in den letzten 15min Schnee, Regen und Sonnenschein


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So das Wetter macht mich grad endgültig fertig...Hier gab is in den letzten 15min Schnee, Regen und Sonnenschein


Du solltest Dich für einen Sender entscheiden


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Habe fertig!
Auto wurde auch soeben vorbei gebracht und macht nun endlich keine Mucken mehr


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Hab da mal was gebastelt. Kommt eigentlich viel dunkler, wirkt nur durch den Blitz etwas hell. Finde ich für Versuch No. 1 ganz nett. Hat zwar nicht mehr viel mit Leichtbau zu tun, aber ich hab ja noch mehr Leder und weiß nun wie es geht


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Wenn das auch wieder 2 Jahre hält, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

eben ist meine bestellung mit dem (so dachte ich) passenden kettenblatt für mein canyon gekommen.. passt _natürlich_ nicht..
dann hab ich einfach mal mein altes kettenblatt von der *shimano* kurbel drangehalten.. es passt 

kurzerhand hab ich dann mal von meinem trainingsrad das kettenblatt geklaut (will ja am WE rennen fahren).. testfahrt gemacht.. funktioniert 

wenn ich an sauberen profisport glauben würde.. ich wär vom glauben abgefallen!!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Mittleres KB von Shimano an SRAM oder wie?

Rennen in wo? Adenau?

Wie kommstn auf den Profisport jetzt?


----------



## BENDERR (19. März 2013)

ja.

crossduathlon in zweibrücken.

profisport.. einfach so. 
dachte wenn ich schreib ich komm vom glauben (christl.) ab wär das sehr heuchlerich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

genau das Richtige bei so einem Wetter




Der Bezug sieht gut aus


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Schade zu weit weg. 

Wer an sauberen Profisport glaubt ist einfach naiv.
Geht ja schließlich um Geld und Prestige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

> Wer an sauberen Profisport glaubt ist einfach naiv.
> Geht ja schließlich um Geld und Prestige.



Leider wahr...Aber die Profis dopen am gesündesten

EDIT: Der Sattel is echt geil geworden!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab da mal was gebastelt. Kommt eigentlich viel dunkler, wirkt nur durch den Blitz etwas hell. Finde ich für Versuch No. 1 ganz nett. Hat zwar nicht mehr viel mit Leichtbau zu tun, aber ich hab ja noch mehr Leder und weiß nun wie es geht



Sieht gut aus, hab ich auch schon 2x gemacht. Geht besser als man denkt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So das Wetter macht mich grad endgültig fertig...Hier gab is in den letzten 15min Schnee, Regen und Sonnenschein



Mich kotzt es gerade nur noch an. Ich bin ja wie gesagt wieder im hohen Norden und somit wollte ich nach ca. 9 Monaten meine hiesige Hausrunde mal wieder fahren. Einige der besten Abschnitte waren wegen des Schnees und teilweise auch wegen Eises einfach nicht fahrbar. Ich hoffe, dass sich das bald mal legt.

Der Sattel sieht übrigens gut aus. Mal schauen, wie er dann am Rad aussieht.


----------



## Junior97 (19. März 2013)

Marcel sieht doch gut aus der SLR  
Ist der sehr viel schwere wie vorher ?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Sieht am Rad jetzt nicht sooo geil aus. 
Beisst sich etwas mit der roten Stütze. 
Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es beim ersten Versuch sofort hinhaut.

Vorher war er bei 145g und nun ist er bei 170g.
Leichtbautechnisch nicht optimal, aber das Polster ist noch drunter und das Leder ist ~ drei Mal so dick wie vorher. So sind jetzt auch die Falten unter dem Sattel eine ganze Ecke größer.


----------



## InoX (19. März 2013)

Womit hast du das Leder verklebt?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

In der Mitte einen Streifen Doppelseitiges Klebeband und dann nach Außen stramm gezogen und mit Sekundenkleber unter der Satteldecke verklebt.
Dann einmal ringsrum gearbeitet. Man muss nur schauen, dass keine Falten entstehen.


----------



## zett78 (19. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> In der Mitte einen Streifen Doppelseitiges Klebeband und dann nach Außen stramm gezogen und mit Sekundenkleber unter der Satteldecke verklebt.
> Dann einmal ringsrum gearbeitet. Man muss nur schauen, dass keine Falten entstehen.



und das die Finger nicht kleben bleiben aumen:

Mist Wetter, heute nur blackroll, sonst nix


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)

Ach was. Mit Sekundenkleber mindestens ein Mal Daumen und Zeigefinger zusammen!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2013)

gerade von der arbeit zurück und mir gehts beschissen. Glaub meine freundin hat mich angesteckt

Wir werden morgen mal weiterschaun...hau mir bischen doping rein von meiner tierärztin und gut ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> genau das Richtige bei so einem Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gefällt mir aber besser als mehrere Fotos von einem Sattel anzuschauen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir aber besser als mehrere Fotos von einem Sattel anzuschauen!



/signed!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Moin Jungs,

mir haben sie Heute in Hannover beim Kunden auf dem Hof das Navi aus dem Auto geklaut! Drecksäcke!

Kurioserweise fehlte sonst überhaupt nichts obwohl sogar noch mein Iphone als auch mein Firmenhandy und das sogar in der Freisprecheinrichtung steckte. Auch die Titan-Oakley auf dem Amaturenbrett haben sie liegengelassen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gerade von der arbeit zurück und mir gehts beschissen. Glaub meine freundin hat mich angessteckt....



Warum, ist sie schwanger???  



Bzw, gibt's sonst was neues bei dir??? 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> mir haben sie Heute in Hannover beim Kunden auf dem Hof das Navi aus dem Auto geklaut! Drecksäcke!
> 
> ...



Die haben bestimmt eines dieser Univega-Räder im Kofferraum gesehen und dann die Flucht ergriffen....


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum, ist sie schwanger???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich steh auch nicht gerade auf Dirtbikes!


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Guten Abend die Herren!

Zulassungsarbeit im Kasten, neues Bike fertig - jetzt kann ich wieder hier guten Gewissens die Zeit totschlagen


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren!
> 
> Zulassungsarbeit im Kasten, neues Bike fertig - jetzt kann ich wieder hier guten Gewissens die Zeit totschlagen



Bülder Du Sack!

Vom Kasten natürlich!


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Gibt's drüben

Mach aber die Tage noch ein paar schöne in freier Wildbahn, wenn das Bike ganz fertig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Gibt's drüben
> 
> Mach aber die Tage noch ein paar schöne in freier Wildbahn, wenn das Bike ganz fertig ist!



Deshalb ja vom Kasten!


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Ich sollte ins Bett... ich glaube ich hab doch ein bisschen zu viel am Abbeizer geschnüffelt am Wochenende...


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Geil, hast Du noch was über von dem Zeug?


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Ich glaube der reicht mir noch für die nächsten 20 Rahmen...


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Ich wollte den auch nur dem Autoknacker einverleiben!


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Ich seh das inzwischen entspannt. Hab ein Jahr in Manchester gewohnt. Deutsches Kennzeichen. Weißte bescheid, da schockt einen so schnell nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Ich weiß auch nicht was der damit will, das Kartenmaterial ist über 3 Jahre alt und das Gerät stürzt ab und an ab. Wollte sowieso ein neues beantragen.

Nur frage ich mich wie er die Karre aufbekommen hat. Ich finde keinerlei Aufbruchspuren an Türen und Schlössern!


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Mich ham sie damals mal an nem Freitagabend mit nem Küchenmesser in meiner Wohnung überrascht und mir den Schlüssel abgezockt. Zwei Wochen später hat die Polizei das Auto gefunden, 4km weiter weg in nem Industriegebiet am Straßenrand ... man muss nicht alles verstehen


----------



## maddda (19. März 2013)

Ach du ********


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Und anschließend hast Du Deine Bude verriegelt und verrammelt?


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Die Jungs warn ziemlich jung. Polizei hat vermutet, dass es sowas wie ne Mutprobe, Aufnahmeritual für ne Gang oder ähnliches war. War keine besonders gute Gegend muss man auch dazu sagen.

Lustigerweise haben die mich verrammelt  die haben mich eingesperrt ... also hatten halt meinen ganzen Schlüsselbund und haben die Fronttür zugesperrt. Dann musste die Polizei die erstmal mit nem Rammbock eintreten ... das war ein super Start ins Wochenende damals


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Okay, wo Du Dich so rumtreibst!


----------



## mikefize (19. März 2013)

Immerhin war die Bude billig


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Und Du brauchtest das Geld!


----------



## xmaxle (19. März 2013)

Habe ich schon wieder TITTEN gehört `?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCe4KlXFOO4"]Scrubs, Das MÃ¶pse Horn - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> mir haben sie Heute in Hannover beim Kunden auf dem Hof das Navi aus dem Auto geklaut! Drecksäcke!
> 
> ...


Alles Statisten



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was der damit will, das Kartenmaterial ist über 3 Jahre alt und das Gerät stürzt ab und an ab. Wollte sowieso ein neues beantragen.
> 
> Nur frage ich mich wie er die Karre aufbekommen hat. Ich finde keinerlei Aufbruchspuren an Türen und Schlössern!


Gugg erstmal richtig zu Hause, vielleicht hattest Du es überhaupt nicht mit, bei den vielen Geräten verliert man doch den Überblick. Und wenn du es findest, schmeiß es weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (19. März 2013)

Möööööööööpsääääääääääääää

PS: Vorns Schneemann gebaut. Ich glaub, dass wird nächste Woche nicht's mit Jungfernfahrt mit'm neuen Radl... mhpf


----------



## Renn Maus (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> In der Mitte einen Streifen Doppelseitiges Klebeband und dann nach Außen stramm gezogen und mit Sekundenkleber unter der Satteldecke verklebt.
> Dann einmal ringsrum gearbeitet. Man muss nur schauen, dass keine Falten entstehen.



Bei mir hält seit 2 Jahren Echtleder am SLR verklebt auf dem original Polster mit Sprühkleber spitze.
Habe einen Pattex Sprühkleber genommen, der auch Wasserbeständig ist.
Ist echt Bombe das Zeug....


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Moin... @Jens
Du solltest eben alle türen schliessen vom bus ud nicht offen lassen
  @marco

Du wirst es ja dann schon mitbekommen du SACK!!!!
Wird ende monat da ich eine neue anschrift habe und ich ned dem paket nachlaufen möchte...


----------



## zett78 (20. März 2013)

Einen schönen verregneten guten Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2013)

morgen! 

voll geil! heute mit dem starren 29er und gestern mit dem crosser zur arbeit: gestern 26er schnitt, heute 29er ... 

aber: fuehl mich gut und heute gehts frueher raus udn noch ne runde richting 1245m, mal schauen, wei weit man schon kommt


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Alles Statisten
> 
> 
> Gugg erstmal richtig zu Hause, vielleicht hattest Du es überhaupt nicht mit, bei den vielen Geräten verliert man doch den Überblick. Und wenn du es findest, schmeiß es weg



Nix da, ich hab mich ja noch mit dem Gerät durch die Stadt leiten lassen obwohl ich auch ohne genauso gefahren wäre.

Moin zusammen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Einen schönen verregneten guten Morgen!



Null Grad, trocken und vor allen Dingen KEIN Schnee!


----------



## BENDERR (20. März 2013)

moin!


----------



## zett78 (20. März 2013)

Ja ja, die ersten 5 min auf dem RR zur Arbeit waren auch noch trocken, dann kam es von oben und von unten, aber zum Glück kein Graupel wie gestern Abend.
Die warme Dusche auf der Arbeit tat richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2013)

Moinmoin


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

bei uns schönes wetter...trocken. Ich geh ev doch aufs bike heut nach der arbeit. Locker rollen und genug WC-Papier mitnehmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2013)

hier ist auch bewoelkt, aber trocken und gut im pluss bereich


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Bewölkt, -1°C und noch zu viel Schnee im Wald
  @_Jens_ (od), zieh gleich einen Schotten-Rock an, geht schneller


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Moin!

Hier hats gestern Abend auch noch mal geschneit, ist aber glücklicherweise nichts liegen geblieben


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Mooin...Ich glaub ich hab hier immer das schlechtmöglichste Wetter^^

Hier regnetsMeine Ansprüche sind ja von: "Ich will Racefeile im Wald fahren zu hoffentlich kann ich Rennrad fahren" runter gegangen, aber net mal das scheint heute zu klappen...sieht wieder nach Rolle aus

EDIT: Bekomme überigens jetzt auch nen Satz Wild Race R Evo Ultimate...nen Teamkollege  von mir hatte noch wenig gefahrene und hat mir die günstig durchgereicht Er hatte die Tubeless montiert und auf den 350km die er damit gefahren is keine Platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

warum wechselt er?



Moin.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> Bewölkt, -1°C und noch zu viel Schnee im Wald
> @_Jens_ (od), zieh gleich einen Schotten-Rock an, geht schneller


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin...Ich glaub ich hab hier immer das schlechtmöglichste Wetter^^
> 
> Hier regnetsMeine Ansprüche sind ja von: "Ich will Racefeile im Wald fahren zu hoffentlich kann ich Rennrad fahren" runter gegangen, aber net mal das scheint heute zu klappen...sieht wieder nach Rolle aus
> 
> EDIT: Bekomme überigens jetzt auch nen Satz Wild Race R Evo Ultimate...nen Teamkollege  von mir hatte noch wenig gefahrene und hat mir die günstig durchgereicht Er hatte die Tubeless montiert und auf den 350km die er damit gefahren is keine Platten



Und ich werde gleich noch mit Christian biken!


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

> warum wechselt er?



Ist halt der 2.1er, der hat relativ wenig Volumen. Kein Reifen für alles...aber auf der richtigen Strecke anscheinend eine verdammt gute Wahl...

Damit verliert mein Univega ca. 200-220 Gramm



> Und ich werde gleich noch mit Christian biken!



Viel Spaß


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich werde gleich noch mit Christian biken!


 Lass dich nicht hetzen, denke an dein Herz


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin...Ich glaub ich hab hier immer das schlechtmöglichste Wetter^^



Haha, dann komm mal her  Das ist echt übel. Ich musste meinen Anspruch, diese Woche endlich mal wieder 5x zu fahren, auch schon wieder senken, obwohl ich mehr als genug Zeit habe.



maddda schrieb:


> Bekomme überigens jetzt auch nen Satz Wild Race R Evo Ultimate...nen Teamkollege  von mir hatte noch wenig gefahrene und hat mir die günstig durchgereicht Er hatte die Tubeless montiert und auf den 350km die er damit gefahren is keine Platten



Mit meinen Michelins hatte ich nie Probleme. Race'R, XLS und XCDry oder wie die alle hießen... Einen Versuch ist es also wert. Ich fahre nur RaceKings, weil die vom ehemaligen Zweitrad übriggeblieben waren...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hier ist auch bewoelkt, aber trocken und gut im pluss bereich



Gut im Plusbereich macht mich gerade wahnsinnig neidisch. Ich finde, in ganz Deutschland sollte immer das gleiche Wetter sein, damit sich auch niemand benachteiligt fühlt.


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

> Haha, dann komm mal her  Das ist echt übel. Ich musste meinen Anspruch, diese Woche endlich mal wieder 5x zu fahren, auch schon wieder senken, obwohl ich mehr als genug Zeit habe.


Einigen wir uns auf unendschieden?

Das blöde hier is ja, dass die Sonne mal für 10min rauskommt und man denkt:
Jetzt könnten die Trails evtl trocknen und dann kommt der nächste Wolkenbruch




> Mit meinen Michelins hatte ich nie Probleme. Race'R, XLS und XCDry oder wie die alle hießen... Einen Versuch ist es also wert. Ich fahre nur RaceKings, weil die vom ehemaligen Zweitrad übriggeblieben waren...



Bin auch schon den Wild Grip R gefahren und hatte nie Probs, deswegen interessiert mich ja der Wild Race R so.
Für nen Reifen der sehr schmal ist(FF Niveau) hat er ja anscheinend mit ca. 415gr relativ viel Fleisch. Das schmale Reifen auch Pannenschutz haben sollten kapieren Schwalbe usw ja nichtHoffe mit dem Michelin einen Reifen zu haben, der durch die geringe Breite leichter, aber doch Pannensicherer ist als der RARA


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ist halt der 2.1er, der hat relativ wenig Volumen. Kein Reifen für alles...aber auf der richtigen Strecke anscheinend eine verdammt gute Wahl...
> 
> Damit verliert mein Univega ca. 200-220 Gramm
> 
> ...



Christian hat gerade abgesagt, ich fahre dann wohl gleich alleine...


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Wenigstens hast du gutes Wetter

EDIT: Gerade bei BC gefunden: Alu 650b Scale...Über die Radgröße lässt sich streiten, aber es sieht für ein komplettrad mit XT Gruppe sehr geil aus:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35059_Scale-740-Komplettrad-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf unendschieden?
> 
> Das blöde hier is ja, dass die Sonne mal für 10min rauskommt und man denkt:
> Jetzt könnten die Trails evtl trocknen und dann kommt der nächste Wolkenbruch



Wenn hier erstmal alles taut, dann ist auch alles mit Modder vollgesifft. Aber so wie es aussieht, gibt es vor Ostern eh keine Plusgrade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Der Schnee is hier schon wech, aber dafür is alles versifft


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenigstens hast du gutes Wetter
> 
> EDIT: Gerade bei BC gefunden: Alu 650b Scale...Über die Radgröße lässt sich streiten, aber es sieht für ein komplettrad mit XT Gruppe sehr geil aus:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35059_Scale-740-Komplettrad-Modell-2013-.html



Kalt ist es halt, so ich bin dann mal biken!


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenigstens hast du gutes Wetter
> 
> EDIT: Gerade bei BC gefunden: Alu 650b Scale...Über die Radgröße lässt sich streiten, aber es sieht für ein komplettrad mit XT Gruppe sehr geil aus:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35059_Scale-740-Komplettrad-Modell-2013-.html





Der Preis ist ja wohl mal ne Frechheit. Abgesehen von der Kurbel und dem Schaltwerk ist doch alles SLX und Syncros ist ja auch nur Scotts Hausmarke.
Mein Giant kostete mit kompletter XT, also auch Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer und Schalthebeln ganze 400  weniger...

nett sieht das Scott aber aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

Bitte was? Syncross soll Scotts Hausmarke sein? Das muss neu sein.
Ich mag die meisten Scales nicht. Sehen oft so nach gar nichts aus.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte was? Syncross soll Scotts Hausmarke sein? Das muss neu sein.
> Ich mag die meisten Scales nicht. Sehen oft so nach gar nichts aus.



http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/scott-buy-component-makers-syncros-32816/

war glaube ich im letzten Jahr


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

I see. Neu, wie ich vermutet hatte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja wohl mal ne Frechheit. Abgesehen von der Kurbel und dem Schaltwerk ist doch alles SLX und Syncros ist ja auch nur Scotts Hausmarke.
> Mein Giant kostete mit kompletter XT, also auch Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer und Schalthebeln ganze 400  weniger...
> 
> nett sieht das Scott aber aus.


so unterschiedlich sind die Preise


https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...t=40977;page=1;menu=1000,173,87;mid=176;pgc=0


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

> Der Preis ist ja wohl mal ne Frechheit. Abgesehen von der Kurbel und dem Schaltwerk ist doch alles SLX und Syncros ist ja auch nur Scotts Hausmarke.
> Mein Giant kostete mit kompletter XT, also auch Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer und Schalthebeln ganze 400  weniger...
> 
> nett sieht das Scott aber aus.



Hab garnicht aufn Preis geschaut, es sieht aber einfach sehr geil aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

Das würde ich gern haben, aber leider nicht meine Preisklassehttps://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...4;page=1;menu=1000,173,87;mid=0;pgc=3144:3145


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Jau da hätt ich auch bock drauf..

Aber wenn dann mit Tune Prince+Princess auf AX Lightness SRT und Hopebremsen


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

eure gezeigten bikes haben alle keine seele...

gefallen mir alle nicht...nichts individuelles dabei...


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eure gezeigten bikes haben alle keine seele...
> 
> gefallen mir alle nicht...nichts individuelles dabei...



Selbstaufbau geht über alles.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau da hätt ich auch bock drauf..
> 
> Aber wenn dann mit Tune Prince+Princess auf AX Lightness SRT und Hopebremsen


 
Da musst du dir aber ne große Trinkflasche und 25er Pack Gel einpacken,
sonst hebste ab


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Klar, nen komplettbike würde bei mir auch nur einen Tag überleben ohne es zu zerlegen



> Jau da hätt ich auch bock drauf..
> 
> Aber wenn dann mit Tune Prince+Princess auf AX Lightness SRT und Hopebremsen
> Da musst du dir aber ne große Trinkflasche und 25er Pack Gel einpacken,
> sonst hebste ab



Warum das Ultimate is doch Sackschwer 9,65 kg ohne Pedale...dann kommste mit meinem Tuning evtl auf 9,3...


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Ich mag ja den Transition TransAm 26.

http://www.transitionbikes.com/2013/Bikes_TransAM26.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eure gezeigten bikes haben alle keine seele...
> 
> gefallen mir alle nicht...nichts individuelles dabei...


Ich muss es mir ja nicht ansehen wenn ich draufsitze, Hauptsache es berührt mein Seele beim Biken


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Der Kerl geht ab wie ne Rakete und ist nur ein paar Monate älter als ich.
Stand schon mal am Start mit ihm in Haltern - der fliegt einfäch über die Strecke 


http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...kus-schulte-luenzum-fit-fuer-die-mountainbike


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Gibt leute die fahren einfach in einer anderen Liga

Mir unbegreiflich wie die so ein Pensum regenerationsmäßig schaffen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibt leute die fahren einfach in einer anderen Liga
> 
> Mir unbegreiflich wie die so ein Pensum regenerationsmäßig schaffen



Richtig, nennt sich BundesLIGA 
Und Weltcuprennen


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Wohl wahr


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Ich hab ja so schon in der U23 nicht die größten Chancen, aber er ist echt der Hammer 
Ist in Haltern dann auch bei den Elite Herren gestartet und hat wohl komfortabel gewonnen.

Mal schauen wie die XC-Rennen dieses Jahr laufen. Im Verein sind nun 3 U23 Fahrer 
Da gibts dann möglicherweise auch vereinsinterne Positionskämpfe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibt leute die fahren einfach in einer anderen Liga
> 
> Mir unbegreiflich wie die so ein Pensum regenerationsmäßig schaffen


 
Wenn man die körperlichen Anlagen hat, Eltern die einen in die Richtung fördern, man noch keine eigene Familie hat (max. Freundin) und der Beruf das Biken ist, ist das schon zu schaffen.
Man muss auch von größeren Verletzungen verschont bleiben.


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ja so schon in der U23 nicht die größten Chancen, aber er ist echt der Hammer
> Ist in Haltern dann auch bei den Elite Herren gestartet und hat wohl komfortabel gewonnen.
> 
> Mal schauen wie die XC-Rennen dieses Jahr laufen. Im Verein sind nun 3 U23 Fahrer
> Da gibts dann möglicherweise auch vereinsinterne Positionskämpfe.



Sowas is immer spannend
Würde mir bei den Marathons mal eine U23 Kategorie wünschen. Bei den Herren hab ich bis jetzt wenig Chancen gehabt mal aufs Podium zu fahren bis auf die Gesamtwertung halt und wenn ich dann gucke wie alt die sind wäre in Sachen U23 oft was drin gewesen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Ich wäre eher für zusammenlegen im XC. Dann hat man auch immer ein ordentliches Starterfeld.


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Hatte ich bei den Hagener Mtb Tagen. Da sind U23  und Herren zusammen gestartet, das war eindeutig zu voll auf der Strecke.

Zusammen starten kann man ja bei einem kleinen Starterfeld, aber wäre trotzdem für getrennte Wertungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (20. März 2013)

trotzdem hat er einen komischen Doppelnamen 

Wer holt sich denn schon ein Scalpel Ultimate zur UVP?!?! 20-30% sollen da schon drin sein!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen U23 und Elite sind jetzt nicht so riesig.
Bei einigen XC-Rennen hats eben nur 10 Starter pro Klasse, da könnte man zusammenlegen.
Aber das verbietet wohl das Reglement.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

habe gerade mal wieder eine riesige Lieferung von Tuning-Pedals bekommen.

drei Schrauben für die Schaltwerkseinstellung am RR und zwei für die Klemmung der Bowdenzüge am Schaltwerk und am Umwerfer.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Alles Alu oder?

Ich warte noch auf die Post. Dürfte den Carbonriser bringen 
Jetzt schneits wieder...


----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eure gezeigten bikes haben alle keine seele...
> 
> gefallen mir alle nicht...nichts individuelles dabei...


Dem stimme ich zu... irgendwo läuft hier jemand rum mit einer Signatur die ungefähr so ging: "Man besitzt ein Bike erst dann, wenn man mehrmals gegen die Garantiebestimmungen verstoßen hat !"  
Sowas find ich klasse, ich bin dann mal weiter Löcher in meinen Vorbau bohren ...


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alles Alu oder?
> 
> Ich warte noch auf die Post. DÃ¼rfte den Carbonriser bringen
> Jetzt schneits wieder...



Hier is alles auch wieder weiÃ Ich glaub ich fahr heute noch in die Videothek und leih mir ne Staffel Breaking Bad fÃ¼r die Rolle aus 


> Dem stimme ich zu... irgendwo lÃ¤uft hier jemand rum mit einer Signatur die ungefÃ¤hr so ging: "Man besitzt ein Bike erst dann, wenn man mehrmals gegen die Garantiebestimmungen verstoÃen hat !"


Is auch wahr..falls ich mal richtig Asche hab kauf ich mir son 8000â¬ GerÃ¤t beim HÃ¤ndler und sag: Net zusammenbauen wird eh direkt zerlegt!


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alles Alu oder?
> 
> Ich warte noch auf die Post. Dürfte den Carbonriser bringen
> Jetzt schneits wieder...




türlich..

alles in blau


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Schön!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2013)

ich geh dann gleich mal ne runde biken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Ja Streu Salz in die Wunde


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. März 2013)

Du Glücklicher! Hier ist noch Mistwetter. Dafür habe ich jetzt nen neuen LRS (Fulcrum RM 10 kommen runter und der Funworks mit ZTR Crest rauf) 

Spart über ein halbes Kilo 

Da sich das Felgenband beharrlich weigert versendet zu werden muss ich wohl nachher mit dem alten rumwerkeln....


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Toll, hier schneits nun richtig.

Welches Felgenband hast du denn bestellt? Yellowtape?

Zur Not geht immer auch erstmal Isoband.


----------



## BENDERR (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibt leute die fahren einfach in einer anderen Liga
> 
> Mir unbegreiflich wie die so ein Pensum regenerationsmäßig schaffen



ich glaub eher da wurde was verwechselt oder verdreht seitens des ARD.
200km PRO TAG!! trainiert kein mensch regelmäßig.. und erst recht nicht auf dem MTB

wenn man die letzten twitter/fb posts der xc pros sich anschaut, liest man auch sowas wie: 146km MTB - noch nie so lange gefahren etc. 
(ausserdem geht der trend immer mehr zu kürzeren, aber dafür intensiveren einheiten)

trotzdem cooler typ. man darf gespannt sein wie er sich noch entwickelt 


ich war eben an der uni fürn seminar.. bestes wetter, fahre heim.. regen 
wird bei mir heute wohl auch auf rolle hinauslaufen


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Das die 200 km pro Tag net stimmen war mit schon klar


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Nee die haben da was verwechselt denke ich. 
Er lädt ja ab und zu seine Einheiten auch bei facebook hoch.
Sein Rekord ist bei 218km (vom 15.02).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich geh dann gleich mal ne runde biken:


Mögen Scherben, Dornen und Wildsauen dir auf deinen Wegen begegenen ! Kommt von Herzen 
Hier pisst es mal wieder...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Lenker ist da  134g bei 660mm Breite und 18mm Rise.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

nicht schlecht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

Ich sehe es positiv, hier schneit es wieder ordentlich, d.h. am WE zum Rennen liegt genug Schnee im Wald (so sieht die Strecke schnell aus) und bei -10°C hab ich dann auch keinen Schlamm am Rad kleben.
Reifen entweder Spikes o. Ardent ? Nehme 2 LRS mit


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll, hier schneits nun richtig.
> 
> Welches Felgenband hast du denn bestellt? Yellowtape?
> 
> Zur Not geht immer auch erstmal Isoband.



Ich habe Tesa 4289 bestellt 

Das ist das Yellowtape, nur in günstig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2013)

ich sags ja immer suedbaden!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Toll. Der Lenker ist wohl stabil genug und hast so viel Wandstärke, dass die Stopfen nicht reinpassen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll. Der Lenker ist wohl stabil genug und hast so viel Wandstärke, dass die Stopfen nicht reinpassen...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Luxusbikerprobleme oder so!

Hab noch welche gefunden die passen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll. Der Lenker ist wohl stabil genug und hast so viel Wandstärke, dass die Stopfen nicht reinpassen...


 

anschnitzen das zeugs...darum hab ich etwa 40 stopfen bei mir rumliegen. Für alles das richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Das kenn ich passen tun die Dinger nemmich nie


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich sags ja immer suedbaden!!!


Ich hoffe Du machst im Sommer irgendwo im Warmen Urlaub, weil sich alles im Leben ausgleicht.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das kenn ich passen tun die Dinger nemmich nie



Ich schneide die Lamellen immer mit nem Cutter zurecht, wenn die Stopfen zu groß sind


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Ach sach Bloß

Ich hab immer das Glück das die Lenker zu Dünnwandig sind und die Sopfen rausfalln


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Na dann musst du was ranschnitzen.

Zum RaceFace gabs passende aus Alu.


----------



## BENDERR (20. März 2013)

puh.. war doch noch ne runde aufm bike.. nach ca. 35 min festgestellt, dass der lenker etwas locker war.. nach hause gefahren um festzuschrauben... BOOOOOOOM... hagelschauer 
schwein gehabt


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Das nenn ich mal Glück

Hab mir eben die dritte Staffel Breaking Bad ausgeliehen...gleich gehts auffe Rolle...

Hier isses mitlerweile komplett weiß


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. März 2013)

Hmm Rolle oder Rennrad?
Edit: RENNRAD!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich glaub eher da wurde was verwechselt oder verdreht seitens des ARD.
> 200km PRO TAG!! trainiert kein mensch regelmäßig.. und erst recht nicht auf dem MTB



Sowas ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht. Nicht einmal auf dem Rennrad, möchte ich behaupten.
Aber selbst auf 100 km am Tag hätte ich einfach keine Lust. Dann hat man ja gar keine Zeit mehr für irgend etwas. Mit 21 Jahren sollte man schon noch was nebenbei machen können. Zumal die Zeit dann ja auch nicht für Schule, Studium oder Job reicht. Wohnt der mit 21 noch zu Hause und macht nichts (vom Radfahren mal abgesehen)?



maddda schrieb:


> Hab mir eben die dritte Staffel Breaking Bad ausgeliehen...gleich gehts auffe Rolle...



Bin gerade bei der 5. Immer noch eine der besten Serien, die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

> Wohnt der mit 21 noch zu Hause und macht nichts (vom Radfahren mal abgesehen)?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Weil verdienen tut er mit Radfahren ja (noch) kein Geld...



> Bin gerade bei der 5. Immer noch eine der besten Serien, die ich je gesehen habe.



Die Serie is einfach der Hammer....Meine absolute Lieblingsstelle ist bis jetzt die wo Jesse in der ersten Staffel versucht die leiche in der Badewanne aufzulösen und die Säure die komplette decke durchfrisst


So bin jetzt aber mal wech und 3 Staffel gucken und a bisserl rollen


----------



## BENDERR (20. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht. Nicht einmal auf dem Rennrad, möchte ich behaupten.
> Aber selbst auf 100 km am Tag hätte ich einfach keine Lust. Dann hat man ja gar keine Zeit mehr für irgend etwas. Mit 21 Jahren sollte man schon noch was nebenbei machen können. Zumal die Zeit dann ja auch nicht für Schule, Studium oder Job reicht. Wohnt der mit 21 noch zu Hause und macht nichts (vom Radfahren mal abgesehen)?
> 
> 
> ...



naja, 100km rennrad sind je nach dem ~3h 
das ist dann garnicht mehr sooo viel.. als student kann man wohl auch gut schaffen.. aber obs trainingstechnisch so viel sinn ergibt!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, 100km rennrad sind je nach dem ~3h
> das ist dann garnicht mehr sooo viel.. als student kann man wohl auch gut schaffen.. aber obs trainingstechnisch so viel sinn ergibt!?



Ein Rennrad besitze ich aber nicht mehr  100 km mit dem RR wären oftmals nicht das große Problem, da stimmt. Im Normalfall bin ich ja auch mit dem MTB ~3 h unterwegs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2013)

War Schee so nach einer woche krank wieder biken  1x hat es kurz genieselt, war aber net schlimm... 
Ab ca700m kommt man in schnee
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

> Markus Schulte-Lünzum ich  hatte gesagt, dass die vorbereitung ganz gut gelaufen ist... und biszu  200 km pro tag (einmal auf malle) und sie haben dann das wohl auf jeden  tag und das bike bezogen, aber anyway
> hab aber auch schmunzeln müssen+


So viel dazu!
Er studiert übrigens an der Ruhr Uni Bochum (glaube sogar Maschbau?!)

Könnte kotzen, wäre ich nur mal Rolle gefahren. Direkt auf der ersten Abfahrt einen Knüppel voll zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltauge. Konnte es zwar wieder etwas hinbiegen um nach hause zu kommen, war dann aber schon komplett durchgefroren und nass.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ich hab mühsam 1h rolle durchgebracht

Bei uns hats am nachmittag derbe geregnet und danach war wieder sonnenschein angesagt. Da cih aber immer noch dünnpfiff habe und ned gerne mit pempers biken gehe gings auf die rolle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

So bin mit meiner Runde Rolle auch fertig


----------



## Renn Maus (20. März 2013)

Na dann bin ich doch froh, dass ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit bin.
Heute Morgen, bei trockenen 0°C, mit kleinem Umweg zwecks Trailcheck 50min und 18km hin zur Arbeit und heute Abend 15km straigt zurück, auch 50min bei Schneefall um 1°C....


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Da haste aber noch Glück gehabt


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das würde ich gern haben, aber leider nicht meine Preisklassehttps://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...4;page=1;menu=1000,173,87;mid=0;pgc=3144:3145



Verkauf doch Dein Auto!


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Genau wie war das? Die Kunst des Lebens ist es sich was nicht notwendiges zu gönnen und auf was notwendiges zu verzichten


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> trotzdem hat er einen komischen Doppelnamen
> 
> Wer holt sich denn schon ein Scalpel Ultimate zur UVP?!?! 20-30% sollen da schon drin sein!



20-30 ist aber schon eine Ansage!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Mögen Scherben, Dornen und Wildsauen dir auf deinen Wegen begegenen ! Kommt von Herzen
> Hier pisst es mal wieder...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> anschnitzen das zeugs...darum hab ich etwa 40 stopfen bei mir rumliegen. Für alles das richtige.



Was für einen Fetisch hast Du sonst noch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Verkauf doch Dein Auto!


will den jemand haben? stolze 13 Jahre/140Tkm, sparsam, gut durchlüftet (braucht nur einen echten Rostfetischisten) da er mir unterm Hintern wegfault (den wollte ich noch als Rentner fahren)







ohneworte schrieb:


> 20-30 ist aber schon eine Ansage!


Wie soll da ein ordentlicher Händler überleben


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Ich glaube unser A4 ist vorhin gestorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Und bei mir Heute die Lagerung der Hinterbauschwinge vom Epic.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Naja Specialized... völlig überbewertet.

Was hat der Audi?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

Das sieht kagge aus.
Hat jemand nen günstigen Bezug für Bergamont Schaltaugen?

Mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit?! quer auf eine Verkehrinsel gerutscht. 
War wohl so glatt, dass gar nichts ging und das Auto quer zur Fahrbahn erst auf die Verkehrsinsel, dann am Schild vorbei in einen Baum ist.
Frontschürze + Kühlergrill und Kühler definitiv im Eimer. Airbaigs haben nicht ausgelöst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und bei mir Heute die Lagerung der Hinterbauschwinge vom Epic.
> /quote]
> Wie geht denn sowas, hat sich die Verschraubung gelöst ?
> 
> ...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was für einen Fetisch hast Du sonst noch?



Na ja bei jedem esi griff gibts die ja dazu und paar rocky stopfen hab ich auch noch...die sind ja gefragt in der szene


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Naja Specialized... völlig überbewertet.
> 
> Was hat der Audi?



wollte ich auch gerade sagen...rocky hält besser und länger...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das sieht kagge aus.
> Hat jemand nen günstigen Bezug für Bergamont Schaltaugen?
> 
> Mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit?! quer auf eine Verkehrinsel gerutscht.
> ...




gar nicht gut. 

Mein VW bus hatte 298'000km drauf...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ohneworte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und bei mir Heute die Lagerung der Hinterbauschwinge vom Epic.
> ...


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Oo bei euch geht ja echt der Techniktod um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wollte ich auch gerade sagen...rocky hält besser und länger...



Das muss jetzt am Freitag bei Marco herhalten. Wird die Premiere mit dem Rahmen!

Mal sehen ob der wirklich mehr aushält.

Aber so langsam wird mein Fuhrpark echt dünn!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Oo bei euch geht ja echt der Techniktod um



bei mir der dünnpfiff


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gar nicht gut.
> 
> Mein VW bus hatte 298'000km drauf...



Immerhin ist meinem Paps nichts passiert. 
Ist aber der Firmenwagen und er war noch mal auf dem Weg dorthin.
Auto steht für die Werkstatt schon auf dem Firmengelände und Ersatzwagn ist für morgen geklärt.

Ich hoffe der wird wieder, aber mit 200TKM fraglich ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gar nicht gut.
> 
> Mein VW bus hatte 298'000km drauf...



Meiner jetzt seit Anfang Oktober gute 35.000!


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Bek unserem A4 hat es sich damals mit240000 nicht gelohnt. Da war die Lichtmaschiene fertig... Konnten wir aber noch. Verkaufen..


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bei mir der dünnpfiff



Frag doch mal bei denen nach:

http://www.scheele-abwassertechnik.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt am Freitag bei Marco herhalten. Wird die Premiere mit dem Rahmen!
> 
> Mal sehen ob der wirklich mehr aushält.
> 
> Aber so langsam wird mein Fuhrpark echt dünn!




typisch für rockys ist das knarzen. also ned gleich nervös werden jens. wenns also knarzt dann ist es der steuersatz oder die lager an der schwinge. Ausbauen und gut fette und gut ist. 
Out of the box haben die wie immer wenig fett drauf


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt am Freitag bei Marco herhalten. Wird die Premiere mit dem Rahmen!
> 
> Mal sehen ob der wirklich mehr aushält.
> 
> Aber so langsam wird mein Fuhrpark echt dünn!


Kann es sein, das Du das mit dem Abnehmen falsch verstanden hast, ev. gibt's  Du die ein paar in Pflege mit artgerechter Haltung


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meiner jetzt seit Anfang Oktober gute 35.000!




Deiner??????

Doch lieber der geschäftswagen oder...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Du das mit dem Abnehmen falsch verstanden hast, ev. gibt's  Du die ein paar in Pflege mit artgerechter Haltung


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> typisch für rockys ist das knarzen. also ned gleich nervös werden jens. wenns also knarzt dann ist es der steuersatz oder die lager an der schwinge. Ausbauen und gut fette und gut ist.
> Out of the box haben die wie immer wenig fett drauf



Panik bekomme ich so schnell sowieso nicht. Nur Knarzgeräusche nerven mich so richtig.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Deiner??????
> 
> Doch lieber der geschäftswagen oder...



Immerhin in meinem Besitz!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Du das mit dem Abnehmen falsch verstanden hast, ev. gibt's  Du die ein paar in Pflege mit artgerechter Haltung



Lass mich raten, diese Haltung bekommen die Dinger natürlich ausschließlich bei Dir! Dabei schaffst Du das ja nicht mal beim Benz!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Panik bekomme ich so schnell sowieso nicht. Nur Knarzgeräusche nerven mich so richtig.


In unserem Alter weiß man nicht so genau wo's herkommt, ist nicht immer das Bike


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In unserem Alter weiß man nicht so genau wo's herkommt, ist nicht immer das Bike



Gut das ich noch mehr als ein Jahrzehnt jünger bin!


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meiner jetzt seit Anfang Oktober gute 35.000!



Meiner hat dieses Jahr schon sagenhafte 1200 km hinter sich. Davon wurden über 800 km innerhalb von 36 Stunden gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In unserem Alter weiß man nicht so genau wo's herkommt, ist nicht immer das Bike



wenn ich jens so sehe beim bike könntest du recht haben...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn ich jens so sehe beim bike könntest du recht haben...



Dir stecke ich noch irgendwann mal einen Stock ins VR!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dir stecke ich noch irgendwann mal einen Stock ins VR!



geht nicht jens weil ich immer 2m vor dir fahr


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, diese Haltung bekommen die Dinger natürlich ausschließlich bei Dir! Dabei schaffst Du das ja nicht mal beim Benz!


Da bin ich so richtig auf die Schn..Nase gefallen, da glaubt man einmal einem Verkäufer (30 Jahre auf Durchrostung). Ich glaube das nicht mehr viele von denen in Deutschland rumfahren, sind alle weggefault, auf den Schrottplätzen gibt's auch keine Blechteile mehr weil nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist.(ich liebe Ihn trotzdem) Meinen laubfroschgrünen Trabant hatte ich 24 Jahre und der sah noch aus wie neu, alles selber repariert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gut das ich noch mehr als ein Jahrzehnt jünger bin!


Junger Spunt



onkel_doc schrieb:


> geht nicht jens weil ich immer 2m vor dir fahr


Besser isses, man muss doch sehen ob die Kleenen den Weg finden und keine Dummheiten machen.


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> geht nicht jens weil ich immer 2m vor dir fahr



Ok, ein Kumpel von mir ist Gerichtsvollzieher. Der hat so Aufsätze für Ventile, wenn die Räder bewegt werden öffnet die Fliehkraft die Dinger!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da bin ich so richtig auf die Schn..Nase gefallen, da glaubt man einmal einem Verkäufer (30 Jahre auf Durchrostung). Ich glaube das nicht mehr viele von denen in Deutschland rumfahren, sind alle weggefault, auf den Schrottplätzen gibt's auch keine Blechteile mehr weil nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist.(ich liebe Ihn trotzdem) Meinen laubfroschgrünen Trabant hatte ich 24 Jahre und der sah noch aus wie neu, alles selber repariert.



Presspappe kann ja auch nicht rosten!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Junger Spunt



Wenn ich mir die restliche Bande hier so anschaue...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok, ein Kumpel von mir ist Gerichtsvollzieher. Der hat so Aufsätze für Ventile, wenn die Räder bewegt werden öffnet die Fliehkraft die Dinger!


aha, schmutzige tricks...ich habe stopsticks...










oder auch sowas für dich jens...wenn wir unterwegs sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Mit den Dingern auf dem Rücken bist Du aber nicht mehr wirklich schneller als ich!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mit den Dingern auf dem Rücken bist Du aber nicht mehr wirklich schneller als ich!




Na jens die stopsticks sind ned schwer. die hau ich dir wärend der fahrt noch drunter...

für dich wird schon reichen
mit den dingern bin ich gleichschwer wie du


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> aha, schmutzige tricks...ich habe stopsticks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich würde ein paar Springböcke, Steinböcke o. Ähnliches abrichten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37WUuOc_zRQ


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na jens die stopsticks sind ned schwer. die hau ich dir wärend der fahrt noch drunter...
> 
> für dich wird schon reichen
> mit den dingern bin ich gleichschwer wie du



Ich meinte eigentlich die Nagelketten! Typisch Schweizer, die brauchen immer Stunden um was zu schnallen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also ich würde ein paar Springböcke, Steinböcke o. Ähnliches abrichten
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37WUuOc_zRQ



So schnell wie der Profibiker bin ich glücklicherweise nicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

habs schon geschnallt jens...

bei uns werden die steinböcke und gämschi abgerichtet gegen deutsche..ups sorry nix gegen deutsche bin ja auch halber franke...(kein schwerz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

Notubes hat doch so eine Milch mit der man über zich Nägel fahren kann, hat das mal einer Live gesehen?


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> habs schon geschnallt jens...
> 
> bei uns werden die steinböcke und gämschi abgerichtet gegen deutsche..ups sorry nix gegen deutsche bin ja auch halber franke...(kein schwerz)



Ah, deshalb hast Du es so schnell kapiert!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Notubes hat doch so eine Milch mit der man über zich Nägel fahren kann, hat das mal einer Live gesehen?



wenn die nägel hohlgebort sind bringt die beste milch nix...

bei uns lassen wir die auf euch los...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Die sind mir bekannt, aber ich glaube in einem anderen Kanton beheimatet als Du.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

diese zwei schon aber wenn wir richtung pilatus fahrn wirst auch welche sehen...die stehen manchmal nur 5m weit vom weg und grasen easy über den berg...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenn die nägel hohlgebort sind bringt die beste milch nix...
> 
> bei uns lassen wir die auf euch los...
> 
> Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden - YouTube


 
 das einzige was ich gleich verstanden habe war Carbon statt Kondition u. Hopphopp.(genial)


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

auf sat1 kommt gerade nen guten film...und tschüüüssss


----------



## Renn Maus (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gar nicht gut.
> 
> Mein VW bus hatte 298'000km drauf...



Mein Audi A2, 1,4l TDI hat über 377.000km.

1. Motor,
1. Getriebe,
1. Kupplung....

und läuft, und läuft, und läuft.....


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Ich hin auch weg, aber zum Pennen!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> das einzige was ich gleich verstanden habe war Carbon statt Kondition u. Hopphopp.(genial)



von denen gibts noch mehr auf youtube...sind cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> deutsche..ups sorry nix gegen deutsche bin ja auch halber franke...(kein  schwerz)



Was fürn Franke ? Hättest du fränkische Gene, würdest du mehr Pöbeln, glaub mir mal und lass es nicht drauf ankommen 

Mir fehlt übrigens das obligatorische Tittenbild zum einschlafen. Reißt euch mal zam Jungs. Siet 20 Uhr 3 neue Seiten, aber keine Brüste ! 
Tstststsssssss


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Mein Audi A2, 1,4l TDI hat über 377.000km.
> 
> 1. Motor,
> 1. Getriebe,
> ...



Der hat bestimmt so viele Kilometer aufm Buckel, weil du immer doppelt fahren musst um alles ans Ziel zu schaffen.


----------



## maddda (20. März 2013)

Ich Bikes gehen in den eigentlich bequem rein


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Was fürn Franke ? Hättest du fränkische Gene, würdest du mehr Pöbeln, glaub mir mal und lass es nicht drauf ankommen
> 
> Mir fehlt übrigens das obligatorische Tittenbild zum einschlafen. Reißt euch mal zam Jungs. Siet 20 Uhr 3 neue Seiten, aber keine Brüste !
> Tstststsssssss


Reicht auch ein schöner Arsch.






InoX schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt so viele Kilometer aufm Buckel, weil du immer doppelt fahren musst um alles ans Ziel zu schaffen.


----------



## Renn Maus (21. März 2013)

Morgen.



InoX schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt so viele Kilometer aufm Buckel, weil du immer doppelt fahren musst um alles ans Ziel zu schaffen.



Hättest du wohl gerne! ;-)

Naja, 2 Bikes für Erwachsene gehen stehend rein, wenns Vorderrad draußen ist. Sattelstütze muss nicht abgesenkt werden.
Dazu kommen dann noch ein Ersatz LRS, 2 Reisetaschen, Werkzeugkoffer, Standpumpe und Kleinkram.
Alles bequem drin, und die Vordersitze sind praktisch nicht in Ihrem Verstellweg eingeschränkt.

Ich glaube damit bin ich praktisch jedem Kombi überlegen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er meinte eigentlich die Aufzählung der Bauteile Deines Autos!

Moin!


----------



## zett78 (21. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 20-30 ist aber schon eine Ansage!



ich hätte sonst nicht gekauft!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Das mag ja sein, das ist aber ein Nachlass von bis zu über  3.000,-. dann würde ich als Händler die Karre gar nicht ordern, zum Geldwechselinstitut wäre mir mein Geschäft zu schade.


----------



## zett78 (21. März 2013)

mir als Kunde egal wie er es gemacht hat, hauptsache er hat es gemacht  aber das reicht jetzt, ansonsten gerne per pn

Apropos: Schneeregen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Was fürn Franke ? Hättest du fränkische Gene, würdest du mehr Pöbeln, glaub mir mal und lass es nicht drauf ankommen
> 
> 
> Moin zusammen
> ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Ganz leichter Graupel bei -1C, natürlich ohne Sonne, und da behauptet jemand--im Osten geht die Sonne auf--


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

braucht jemand noch ne starrgabel carbon mit qr9 und 1 /18 schaft?
nach ~600hm auf lustigem trail sind mir gestenr wieder schier die handgelenke abgefallen


----------



## unocz (21. März 2013)

moin..............
gleich zum onkel doc, das knie anschauen lassen, ich hoffe er wird gutes berichten ........


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

ich drueck dir die daumen!


----------



## unocz (21. März 2013)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> braucht jemand noch ne starrgabel carbon mit qr9 und 1 /18 schaft?
> nach ~600hm auf lustigem trail sind mir gestenr wieder schier die handgelenke abgefallen





Gut dass ichs nicht bezahlen kann, sonst wärst du sie jetzt los.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> braucht jemand noch ne starrgabel carbon mit qr9 und 1 /18 schaft?
> nach ~600hm auf lustigem trail sind mir gestenr wieder schier die handgelenke abgefallen


 wär vielleicht was für mein Rollenrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gut dass ichs nicht bezahlen kann, sonst wärst du sie jetzt los.





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> wär vielleicht was für mein Rollenrad



schmeisst mir mal ne zahl an kopf, oder ein angebot fuer ne rebal, oder soowas...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

Moooin




unocz schrieb:


> moin..............
> gleich zum onkel doc, das knie anschauen lassen, ich hoffe er wird gutes berichten ........



Ich drück dir auch die Daumen


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schmeisst mir mal ne zahl an kopf, oder ein angebot fuer ne rebal, oder soowas...




würde mal denken dass die so zwischen 80 und 100 bringt. vielleicht auch etwas mehr. Keine Ahnung. Im Tausch gegen eine Reba wird das bestimmt nichts, weil die könnte der andere für mehr verkaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

Das ich tausch noch was drauf legen muss ist mir scho klar 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

Ich hätte noch ne Reba...aber müsstest du noch was drauflegen sascha...

hast PN von mir


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

Reba neu :
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-air-100-diffusion-black-pushloc.html?mfid=45
Sid neu (allerdings deppert):
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...000,2,121;mid=95;pgc=64:222::65:224;orderby=2
alles 26"


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

was will ich mit 26'? fahr ich kidner laufrad?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

Ich denke Du bist Vatter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

so wie der waechst, steig der vom laufrad auf den 29er 
(ausserdem hab ich noch ne 26er reba vom kumpel im keller rumgammeln)


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so wie der waechst, steig der vom laufrad auf den 29er
> (ausserdem hab ich noch ne 26er reba vom kumpel im keller rumgammeln)


Leider sind wir im Gegensatz schon wieder am Schrumpfen, meine "Kleinen" sind mittlerweile 10cm größer als ich


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Leider sind wir im Gegensatz schon wieder am Schrumpfen, meine "Kleinen" sind mittlerweile 10cm größer als ich



Meine Oma sagte immer dass man dem Grab entgegen wachse.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

> Meine Oma sagte immer dass man dem Grab entgegen wachse.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

hei sascha ich könnt die ne toblerone geben für die gabel


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

he! wenn dann 2! ist ja keine lefty


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> he! wenn dann 2! ist ja keine lefty





Moin!


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

So erstmal inne Muckibude


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2013)

Sooo... Heute endlich mal wieder Sonne, und das soll auch bis Sonntag so bleiben. Dazu fallen die noch verbleibenden 2 von 3 Vorlesungen in dieser Woche aus. Da werde ich mich wohl nachher nochmal aufs Rad setzen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

Hier liegt immer noch schnee und es kommt auch noch was dazu

Wenn meine Semesterferien Anfang April zu ende sind isses bestimmt wieder schön


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Garantiert. 
Heute fahre ich dann Rolle, wird mir sonst zu blöde.
Neues Schaltauge ist bestellt und ein neuer VR Reifen.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

Hab heute im Studio mal eins von den realtiv neuen Spinningbikes von Schwinn ausprobiert...

Die Dinger haben sogar Wattmessung und ANT+ Empfänger

Rolle is bei mir auch noch wieder angesagt+Breaking Bad 

EDIT: Endgegnerzitat von Alban Lakata auf Facebook:



> After I got told yesterday from the race organisation not to ride in front of the race. I started stage 4 without having breakfast. Just to get an extra challenge. Worked out ;-)



Der Kerl is der Hammer


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> mir als Kunde egal wie er es gemacht hat, hauptsache er hat es gemacht  aber das reicht jetzt, ansonsten gerne per pn
> 
> Apropos: Schneeregen!!!



Ich bin damit durch. Bin halt nur kaufmännisch ausgebildet.

Ansonsten hier Heute morgens wieder Schnee. Ist aber bereits wieder getaut.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine Oma sagte immer dass man dem Grab entgegen wachse.



Die ist immerhin cool drauf!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab heute im Studio mal eins von den realtiv neuen Spinningbikes von Schwinn ausprobiert...
> 
> Die Dinger haben sogar Wattmessung und ANT+ Empfänger
> 
> ...



das ist nicht nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&...ture=player_embedded&v=nq2zphj2Xmk&nomobile=1


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Der hat richtig Spaß beim Fahren! So gehört sich das


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. März 2013)

Mit welchem Bike ist er denn unterwegs? Radgröße?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Dürfte ein Spark sein. Entweder 29" aber eher 27,5"


----------



## reddevil72 (21. März 2013)

Hallo Jungs @nschurter und @Flohvogel fahren das Epic auf 27.5er Sparks. 
Sauser und Kulhavy haben ja heute heftig geliefert.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

Scheint ein 29er zu sein...oder irgendein 650b Prototyp Spark...


----------



## xmaxle (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&...ture=player_embedded&v=nq2zphj2Xmk&nomobile=1



Symphatisch. In Val d Ìsere letzte Saison hat er doch auch einen auf deutlich engeren Raum einen gezogen. Hat dazu jemand ein Video gefunden ?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Video hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

Na Mensch, Fumic und Fontana auf dem Treppchen. So muss dat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

Liegt an der gabel... Und bei jaro/susi am rahmen 
Verdammt, jetzt bin ich aber unter zugzwang :/

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (21. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

heute kam Vorbau und Lenker. Da bin ich gleich noch los zu Mailorder und hab mir die passenden Sattelstütze geholt


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge!
Farbtöne gut abgestimmt 

Yeah! Fumic und Bronanza


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

Hey René, da können wir ja bald mal eine Runde gemeinsam drehen.


----------



## BENDERR (21. März 2013)

sieht echt gut aus!
bin aufs fertige rad gespannt 

bei der cape epic gehts aber auch drunter und drüber: klick
aber soo geil wie fontana und fumic da rumfahren.. wie zwei touris


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

Die beiden sind auch super beständig und es scheint echt super zu laufen bei den beiden. 

Muss mir auch mal sone Hose besorgen.


----------



## BENDERR (21. März 2013)

yep. zumindest mal fürs training 

http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/CANNON...ale-Factory-Racing-Team-BAGGY-2013--7992.html


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Dann brauchst aber noch das passende Bike dazu


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

Gibts ja auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Renegado (21. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hey René, da können wir ja bald mal eine Runde gemeinsam drehen.



Auf jeden Fall! Bin schon ganz heiß endlich mal wieder zu trainieren. Bis auf's tägliche zur Uni und zurück bin ich schon seit 2 Jahren n'immer richtig geradelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (21. März 2013)

Bei Sauwetter direkt zu Beginn von längeren Distanzen fahre ich auch mit Baggys - dann hat man wenigstens nicht sofort 'nen nassen A....


----------



## InoX (21. März 2013)

dafür stelle ich mir das auch ganz gut vor.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

dann kann man auch super ohne schutzblech fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

Hab ich beim sbm letztes jahr au gemacht, war top.
Da mein verrein es wohl bis muensingen net gebacken bekommt mit m hosen nach zu bestellen, fahre ich da vllt au baggies. Besonders war ist es auf der alb morgens eh net 

Aber die jungs reagieren auch net auf meine ummeldung von buliga auf marathon...narf!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

vielleicht fahre ich ja auch das ein oder andere Rennen mit Baggy


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2013)

Was habt ihr auf einmal alle mit den Hosen? Fumic fährt die doch auch nicht erst seit gestern 



Renegado schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> heute kam Vorbau und Lenker. Da bin ich gleich noch los zu Mailorder und hab mir die passenden Sattelstütze geholt



Sieht super aus! Dann sieht man sich ja bestimmt mal bei einer Runde in B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (21. März 2013)

Also ich habe 2 TLD Moto Shorts bei schlamm und um die 10° gehn die wenns wärmer wird wirds schon knapp. Nehm die aber halt sonst auch zum Downhillen und da müssen die ja Robust sein. Für die heißen Tage habe ich noch eine Ziener.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Fahre auch schon länger mit Baggy. 
Eine hat sich geopfert, damit mir nicht der Sattel im A.... gelandet ist.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch die rote Royal, die passt soagr besser.


----------



## unocz (21. März 2013)

baggy auch hier 
ach ja schleimbeutelentzündung direkt unter der kniescheibe sowie daneben. mindestens noch 1-2 wochen kein radfahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

Du armer :/

Ich schwanke noch: baggy + Vereins Trikot oder neutrales rennkondom(zeitfahranzug)...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renegado (21. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Dann sieht man sich ja bestimmt mal bei einer Runde in B.



Hoffentlich, würde mich freuen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

Ach ja: rinder hueftsteaks + rosmarien/honig ofenkartoffeln + mojo(kanarische paprika/knoblauch sauce)... 
Dazu koenig ludwig dunkel... 
Und alles von der tollsten frau von welt gekauft! 
(ok, gekocht hab ich selber )

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## xmaxle (21. März 2013)

Der Kulhavý hat auch mindestens 2 Lungen zuviel


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja: rinder hueftsteaks + rosmarien/honig ofenkartoffeln + mojo(kanarische paprika/knoblauch sauce)...
> Dazu koenig ludwig dunkel...
> Und alles von der tollsten frau von welt gekauft!
> (ok, gekocht hab ich selber )
> ...



Sehr schön!
Bin gerade mit Rolle fertig. Nur noch duschen und ich komme vorbei 

Nach den Sattelumbauten in letzter Zeit gerade mal alle Räder überprüft.
Knie ist überall im Lot zum Pedal


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

hallo jungs. Bei uns isses eigentlich recht trocken und rel warm. Bin heute abend noch ne runde gefahren...war geil...

Ist schon nen unterschied wenn man unter der woche mit dem rel schweren steelecht fährt und dann mal wieder das leichte rocky nimmt...brummmm hats gemacht und wollte nicht mehr stillstehn...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2013)

fontana und fumic sehen wirklich lustig aus...

Ich fahr im training nur mit baggys...macht spass auch auf dem schnellen rad...

da ich ja bekanntlich farben mag bevorzuge ich diese schweizer marke...

http://www.qloom.ch/de/kollektion

machen wirklich super sachen die auch halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2013)

Der Audi ist wohl hinÃ¼ber. Laut Werkstatt kostet es wohl schon 7kâ¬ und die sind noch nicht fertig mit der Analyse.
Die sind selbst etwas erstaunt, dass z.B. die Scheinwerfer nicht kaputt sind und auch die Airbags nicht ausgelÃ¶st haben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> da ich ja bekanntlich farben mag bevorzuge ich diese schweizer marke...
> 
> http://www.qloom.ch/de/kollektion
> 
> machen wirklich super sachen die auch halten...



Puh, gerade die Trikots gefallen mir teilweise ziemlich gut. Wie liegen die preislich so?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs. Bei uns isses eigentlich recht trocken und rel warm. Bin heute abend noch ne runde gefahren...war geil...
> 
> Ist schon nen unterschied wenn man unter der woche mit dem rel schweren steelecht fährt und dann mal wieder das leichte rocky nimmt...brummmm hats gemacht und wollte nicht mehr stillstehn...



so ging es mir auch: vom 14kg singlespeed crosser auf das 9kg starrbike *bruuuuum*
morgen gleich nochmal durch die "kandel vorhuegel jagen"


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Moin Jungs,

nur noch 11 Seiten oder auch 294 Posts um die 1000 Seiten vollzuspamen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> nur noch 11 Seiten oder auch 294 Posts um die 1000 Seiten vollzuspamen!
> 
> ...


Also ehrlich das is doch kein gespamme... Schon eher hochgeistiges Brainstormingda fällt mir ein, dass ich die Augenpflege mal wieder füllen muss...


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ehrlich das is doch kein gespamme... Schon eher hochgeistiges Brainstormingda fällt mir ein, dass ich die Augenpflege mal wieder füllen muss...



das Dir das noch mal aufgefallen ist...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> nur noch 11 Seiten oder auch 294 Posts um die 1000 Seiten vollzuspamen!
> 
> ...


Bei mir sind es 618 Seiten





b.40 B/S



Crimson_ schrieb:


> vielleicht fahre ich ja auch das ein oder andere Rennen mit Baggy


 
Werde die am WE auch anziehen( wahrscheinlich), bleibt man da aber nicht ab u. zu irgendwie mit den flattrigen Hosenbeinen am Sattel hängen?


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Der Jens ist auch aufgewacht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

Wenn man so einen bequemen Fernsehsessel hat und satt vom Abendbrot ist, nicke ich meistens eine Stunde ab (ohne Absicht) und wenn ich dann wieder wach bin sind alle anderen schon im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Ich bin gleich auch im Bett. Muss ja früh raus das ich dann auch pünktlich bei meinen Kunden bin um in Anschluß mit Marco im Taunus das Rocky zu bewegen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

Unsere Jugend hier ist schon richtig heiß auf Rennen, mal sehen wie das Jahr so wird


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Mal sehen, ich bin bis jetzt für vier Rennen angemeldet. Einmal MTB und dreimal Rennrad!

Dabei fahre ich fast nur noch mit dem MTB...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich auch im Bett. Muss ja früh raus das ich dann auch pünktlich bei meinen Kunden bin um in Anschluß mit Marco im Taunus das Rocky zu bewegen!


Schön wenn man sich die Zeit so einteilen kann und nicht an Öffnungszeiten gebunden ist.
Viel Spaß und lass das Rad ganz


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schön wenn man sich die Zeit so einteilen kann und nicht an Öffnungszeiten gebunden ist.
> Viel Spaß und lass das Rad ganz



Sonst wird es aber wirklich knapp mit den verfügbaren Bikes! Wobei das Speci morgen Abend wieder hergestellt sein sollte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ich bin bis jetzt für vier Rennen angemeldet. Einmal MTB und dreimal Rennrad!
> 
> Dabei fahre ich fast nur noch mit dem MTB...


 
Dieses WE Hobby-CC; MA Biesenrode (86km); MA Geyer (100km); Seiffen (100km); und Spontan noch in der Nähe MA (Senioren III)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (21. März 2013)

bei mir startet am WE auch die saison.. aber mit nem crossduathlon - zum warmwerden 

dann gehts los mit CC rennen und ab mai dann kurzmarathons.
dieses jahr müssen treppchenplatzierungen her!! letztes jahr immer knapp vorbei :/

aber jetzt erstmal ins bett.. morgen seminar an der uni! gn8!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei mir startet am WE auch die saison.. aber mit nem crossduathlon - zum warmwerden
> 
> dann gehts los mit CC rennen und ab mai dann kurzmarathons.
> dieses jahr müssen treppchenplatzierungen her!! letztes jahr immer knapp vorbei :/
> ...


 
Die Anderen haben auch trainiert, wird nicht leichter.
Nimm ordentliche Schuhe mit zum Duathlon
gn8


----------



## maddda (21. März 2013)

So gute Nacht Leute bin auch raus...


----------



## Renn Maus (22. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So gute Nacht Leute bin auch raus...



Moin Philipp.

Und allen anderen natürlich auch einen schönen Tag.
Noch ein Tag richtig stress in der Arbeit und dann gehts ab in die wohlverdiente Woche Urlaub


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

Morsche

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## lone_wolf (22. März 2013)

Moin!
Genau - heute noch und dann 10 Tage am Stück frei  Sind ja nur noch 64 Tage bis zum Alfsee...


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2013)

Stimmt, wird Zeit das es wärmer wird das man es auch mal länger auf dem Bike aushält. Und Bock auf Intervalle hab ich bei Kälte auch nicht!


----------



## unocz (22. März 2013)

moin


----------



## BENDERR (22. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Anderen haben auch trainiert, wird nicht leichter.
> Nimm ordentliche Schuhe mit zum Duathlon
> gn8



moin,

das stimmt wohl. 
hab son paar mit klettverxchluss. die werd ich wohl mitnehmen.

PS: sonne und knapp über 0°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (22. März 2013)

Moin!!
Hier scheint die Sonne. Hatte eben -5 Grad auf dem Weg zum Arbeit mit dem RR. Aber besser als ne feuchte Ritze wie die 2 Tage zuvor 
Meine Kuh hats an der Drosselklappe und am Ansaugrohr 
Hoffentlich hälts Wetter für Sonntag in Adenau.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> dann gehts los mit CC rennen und ab mai dann kurzmarathons.
> dieses jahr müssen treppchenplatzierungen her!! letztes jahr immer knapp vorbei :/
> 
> aber jetzt erstmal ins bett.. morgen seminar an der uni! gn8!



Moin!
Geht mir auch so, will endlich mal aufs Podest. Letztes Jahr 3 vierte Plätze


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
etwas diesig bei -2,5°C




zett78 schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Hier scheint die Sonne. Hatte eben -5 Grad auf dem Weg zum Arbeit mit dem RR. Aber besser als ne feuchte Ritze wie die 2 Tage zuvor
> Meine Kuh hats an der Drosselklappe und am Ansaugrohr
> Hoffentlich hälts Wetter für Sonntag in Adenau.


 
Bis du heil auf Arbeit angekommen?, bei uns waren jede Menge blitzeblanke Eisplatten auf der Strecke, Stellenweise mußte ich als "Dreibein" drüberschusseln--- irgendwie ist man dann plötzlich hellwach
Schönen Tag allen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2013)

moin Jungs,

und danke für den Wind und den Schnee

hat wer ne link für bewegete Bilder vom Cape Epic??

gruss u danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

ich hatte 2grad plus und hab noch nen kleinen singletrail abstecher gemacht


----------



## maddda (22. März 2013)

Moooin




> Moin!
> Geht mir auch so, will endlich mal aufs Podest. Letztes Jahr 3 vierte Plätze



Ich hab nen anderes Ziel: Ich will endlich mal ohne defekt aufs Podest


----------



## zett78 (22. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> etwas diesig bei -2,5°C
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Eis auf den Straßen, es war gestern Nachmittag schon staubtrocken.
Die letzten 10km fahre ich am Rhein entlang, da ist der Radweg eh immer schön frei aufgrund der Restwärme des Stroms.
Lediglich bei der Rheinquerung in Bonn gabs Beschuss von unten, auf der Brücke hatte die Stadt Bonn offenbar ihr Salzlager entleert!


----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

Moin Jungs.

Mensch Sascha. Da hast du mir ja die Werbung einer ganzen Woche geschickt. 

Die Scheibe habe ich gerade verbaut. Insgesamt hat der Umbau jetzt eine Gewichtsersparnis von 97 g mit sich gebracht. Sehr schön!

Danke Sascha.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

immer gerne  freut mich, wenn ich helfen kann 

aber eigentlich gehoert ein bild immer zur bezahlung fuer teile oder beratung,... und ich seh hier nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

Das Rad ist so verdreckt und ich kann die Cam nicht finden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

zaehlt net!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn------wir wollen Bilder , Bilder, Bilder, Bilder...........sehn!


----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

habse.








Die Schnellspanner sind dann wohl das nächste. Die sind nicht mal gleich.


----------



## maddda (22. März 2013)

Sieht gut ausWürde an deiner Stelle mal nach Hope spannern gucken und schau doch mal, ob du iwo gebrauchte Tune Blau bekommst


----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

Die Kette ist auch im A****

Die hat in Rotenburg etwas gelitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

sieht gut aus 

schnellspanner:
ich koennte dir ja sagen, das ich einen satz rote hope spanner in der kiste liegen hab 
alternativ noch:
- 1 blauen ac tune vorderrad mit alu achse
- 1 ehemals blauen nun abgeschliffenenen silbernen tune ac titan hinterrad
- 1 schwarz superstar components (tune dc kopie mit stahlachse) fuers hinterrad

(ich hab zu viel zeug rumliegen... erschreckend!)


----------



## maddda (22. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Kette ist auch im A****
> 
> Die hat in Rotenburg etwas gelitten.



Meine hab ich auch sofort runtergeschmissen...


----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

kein Geld für nen neuen Antrieb.

Hope will ich eigentlich nicht. Da soll schon eine Gewichtsersparnis bei rumkommen. Ich denke mal 80 g sind da bestimmt machbar.


----------



## xmaxle (22. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> kein Geld für nen neuen Antrieb.




Auch wenns dafür schon zu spät ist, wenn du was retten willst schmeiß das Ding in ein Einmachglas voller Cola oder Verdünnung. Gut zuschrauben, mehrmals vorsichtig schütteln und dann für 6h ziehen lassen. Unter warmen wasser abspülen, mit der Zahnbürste reinigen und mit Wd40 einsprühen. Dann trocknen lassen und anscließend fetten !

Schöööööööööööööne Bremse


----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. 

Die Bremse ist aber eine andere als man anhand des Bremssattels vermuten würde, also keine X2.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2013)

Hallo die Herren...

Hier ist Sonne bei 3Grad. Warte auf Jens (ow), wir wollen heute eine Runde drehen.


Allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren...
> 
> Hier ist Sonne bei 3Grad. Warte auf Jens (ow), wir wollen heute eine Runde drehen.
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß !! und lasst die Krokusse stehen


----------



## Junior97 (22. März 2013)

Moin wer hat jetzt zwei Wochen Ferien ? Genau ICH


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin wer hat jetzt zwei Wochen Ferien ? Genau ICH


Ich weiß, meinen Jungen habe ich jetzt auch wieder mal zu Hause an der Bakke


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Mensch Sascha. Da hast du mir ja die Werbung einer ganzen Woche geschickt.
> 
> ...



Das ging aber fix! Und lieber zu viel (falles es da gibt) als zu wenig polstern. Krumme Bremsscheiben hättest du ja wohl eher nicht gebrauchen können.
Hat sich gewichtsmäßig ja gut gelohnt. Bei wieviel liegt der Hobel jetzt?



InoX schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner sind dann wohl das nächste. Die sind nicht mal gleich.



Vielleicht die hier? Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Farbe etwaige Schnellspanner bei dir haben sollen. Schwarz gibt's momentan leider nicht.



xmaxle schrieb:


> Auch wenns dafür schon zu spät ist, wenn du was retten willst schmeiß das Ding in ein Einmachglas voller Cola oder Verdünnung. Gut zuschrauben, mehrmals vorsichtig schütteln und dann für 6h ziehen lassen. Unter warmen wasser abspülen, mit der Zahnbürste reinigen und mit Wd40 einsprühen. Dann trocknen lassen und anscließend fetten !
> 
> Schöööööööööööööne Bremse



Ach, die kommt zu Constantin, der arbeitet die auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

Der Hobel wiegt immer noch 10,62 kg.

Will mein Tomac! Da war der ganze Schmarn schon gemacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2013)

Naja, spätestens bei einem neuen LRS sollten nochmal mindestens 500 g fallen. Immerhin. Ich müsste meins mal wiegen  Das F2000 ist ja noch ein paar Gramm schwerer als das F700. Aber leichter als das Fusion sollte es immer noch sein 
Neue Schnellspanner brauchte ich auch mal. Das Teil hinten geht gar nicht (im Prinzip viel zu kurz und sackschwer). Aber erstmal schauen, was das Jahr so mit sich bringt...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2013)

Bin dann von meiner 2h Rennradrunde zurück. Ist doch noch anständig kalt draußen!

Ich fahre die hier in schwarz und rot. Am 26er wie am 29er

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=14551;page=1;menu=1000,2,169;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2013)

Marco+Jens viel spaß beim biken


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

Sooo au wieder da... Glaubt es mir eigentlich noch jemand, wenn ich sag, das ich echt bald ein schlechtes gewissen hab

17grad und kurze hosen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2013)

schlechtes Gewissen Du, nee niemals...... den Rest schon denn Kälte und Schnee haben wir ja hier


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

Nur gut, das ich dieses Jahr nicht in den Hochschwarzwald in den Wintersport gefahren bin (Bernau u. Feldberg), puh noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo au wieder da... Glaubt es mir eigentlich noch jemand, wenn ich sag, das ich echt bald ein schlechtes gewissen hab
> 
> 17grad und kurze hosen



Das schlechte Gewissen solltest du auf jeden Fall haben. Wie sehne ich mich danach, in kurzen Hosen fahren zu können. Oder zumindest endlich mal wieder nur 1 Lage unten herum.
Ich war vorhin in der Stadt und dachte mir vorher so "Wow, schön sonnig, is bestimmt warm" - denkste, wat ein arschkalter Wind... Und das wird morgen nicht anders. 3 Lagen am Oberkörper und 2 unten herum


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2013)

:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> :d:d


Doppel "D"


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo au wieder da... Glaubt es mir eigentlich noch jemand, wenn ich sag, das ich echt bald ein schlechtes gewissen hab
> 
> 17grad und kurze hosen
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 
Mach nicht so viel Fotopausen, denn nur Fahrtwind o. ein kühles Bier kühlt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2013)

ist manchmal schön anzuschauen, sollte aber ne Smiley werden


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

Keine sorge, war kurz vor daheim 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmaxle (22. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Doppel "D"



Juhu ein Tittenwitz 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 17grad



...hat dein Vorbau vllt, aber niemals in Grad Celsius Außentemperatur


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2013)

Kelvin vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

Und wie!  hat der garmin gesagt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wie!  hat der garmin gesagt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Ach so, das war dann aber die Restwärme vom Nachladen des Akkus


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2013)

Klar... Red dir das nur ein  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2013)

Irgendwie muss ich mich ja Einstimmen, heute als E-Mail:

"Goseck- Ein Wintermärchen:
Wichtige Infos zur 12. Gosecker MTB-Trophy


Die Vorbereitungen zum ersten Lauf des MTB- Deutschlandcups und des bIEHLER-MDC laufen auf Hochtouren. Im Süden Sachsen-Anhalts liegen momentan ca 15 cmSchnee, aber der veranstaltende White Rock e.V. hat sich dennoch zu einerDurchführung der 12. Gosecker MTB-Trophy entschieden. 
Das wird ein Mountainbikerennen der besonderen Art werden und mit absoluterSicherheit unvergesslich für alle Starter. 

Im Moment sind die White Rock- Vereinsmitglieder am Schneeschieben, ca. 4,6 kmRennstrecke gilt es fahrbar zu machen. Das gelingt auch ziemlich gut und wennman den Wetterprognosen glauben schenken darf, wird der Kurs auf gefrorenemGeläuf sogar recht schnell werden. 

Aufgrund der äußeren Begleiterscheinungen gibt es jedoch einige wichtigeHinweise im organisatorischen Ablauf, welche wir dringend bitten, zu befolgen:

- Der vorgesehene Parkplatz und Teamarea sind nicht benutzbar ! DieVeranstalter bitten um Verständnis und möchten alle Teilnehmer bitten, ihrFahrzeug in der Ortslage Goseck zu parken. Dabei wird nachdrücklich darumgebeten, die Grundstückseinfahrten frei zu halten, Rettungsgassen zugewährleisten und keinen Müll zu hinterlassen. (Die Polizei fährt Kontrollen)

- Die Teamarea kann leider nicht aufgebaut werden, da der dafür vorgesehenPlatz tief verschneit und der Boden darunter getaut ist. Ein Befahren ist nichtmöglich ! Ein Ausweichplatz (unbewacht) ist am Ortseingang von Goseckausgeschildert ! 

- Die Wettkampsftrecke wird natürlich leicht verändert werden müssen,verzichtet werden muss auf den Olympiadownhill und einige technische Passagen.Dennoch gewähren wir faire Wettkämpfe und ein einzigartiges Erlebnis! 

Wir tun ALLES, um den Saisonstart zu gewährleisten, bitte helft uns, dieEinschränkungen umzusetzen. 
Schliesslich wollen wir das auch in Zukunft die Gosecker MTB-Trophy stattfindenkann !

Viel Erfolg bei Früjahrsklassiker in Weiß,
Goseck ist \"cool\"- Wir freuen uns auf euch und schieben fleißigSchnee! 

Team White Rock
Info-Hotline unter 0162/4289132"


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2013)

Meine Wöchentliche Meldung....

Moin Jungs

es ist *Wochenende* 









Prost und Ahoi!


----------



## Junior97 (22. März 2013)

Wie kann das denn sein das es bei Sascha 17° sind ? Ganz einfach kurze hitzewelle wie letzte Woche hier ihr bekommt nochmal Schnee keine Angst


----------



## unocz (22. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo au wieder da... Glaubt es mir eigentlich noch jemand, wenn ich sag, das ich echt bald ein schlechtes gewissen hab
> 
> 17grad und kurze hosen
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2013)

nachdem Katar angedeutet hat, aufgrund der lokalen Wetterlage die Fußi-WM 2022 in den Winter zu verlegen, bin ich dafür, die Winterolympiade 2030 in Hamburg in´s Frühjahr zu verlegen!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Die Bremse ist aber eine andere als man anhand des Bremssattels vermuten würde, also keine X2.




jep ist ne spezialanfertigung von mir


----------



## maddda (22. März 2013)

Ach da leiht man sich ausser Videothek den neuen James Bond aus und Wat is? Man erwischt ne Putte DVD -.-   Hab's auch aufm Laptop versucht, aber die scheint wirklich Fritte zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


>




Hallo Matze

heute 15° und ebenfalls mit kurzen hosen unterwegs gewesen. ach ja für alle die meine blaue stütze ne gepasst hat, sie is jetzt schwarz...


----------



## cpprelude (22. März 2013)

Moin Jens! Das Rocky sieht gut aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2013)

Geil! Neid 
Fehlt aber ein roter Sattel. Wie macht sie die Forke?


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach da leiht man sich ausser Videothek den neuen James Bond aus und Wat is? Man erwischt ne Putte DVD -.-   Hab's auch aufm Laptop versucht, aber die scheint wirklich Fritte zu sein



Der wird doch überall für 7 zum Kauf angeboten... Komm vorbei, kannst meinen haben


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

die gabel ist um welten besser wie die reba...sugeil zu fahrn und einfach abzustimmen.

Nen roten speedy wäre was...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Matze
> 
> heute 15° und ebenfalls mit kurzen hosen unterwegs gewesen. ach ja für alle die meine blaue stütze ne gepasst hat, sie is jetzt schwarz...



15°? Du S.ck... Coole Farbkombi!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Jens! Das Rocky sieht gut aus.



Hallöle cihan....danke


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

Im Cc forum hat jemand geschrieben er hätte den michelin easy draufgebracht.  verd**** wie hat er das gemacht. 

Die dinger wären wirklich geil...


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2013)

Ein roter Sattel sähe vermutlich wirklich ziemlich gut aus. Aber das tut das Rad auch schon so. Und... verdammt, bin ich neidisch auf euer Wetter. Ich bin nächste Woche voraussichtlich in Zell am See und hoffe, dass es sich lohnt, das Rad mitzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Der wird doch überall für 7 zum Kauf angeboten... Komm vorbei, kannst meinen haben



Bei meiner Videothek Zahl ich 1,50 pro Tach.. DVDs kaufen tu ich eig nie. Leih immer


----------



## Junior97 (22. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei meiner Videothek Zahl ich 1,50 pro Tach.. DVDs kaufen tu ich eig nie. Leih immer



Probiers mal mit movie2k  
Das ganze ist in einem gewissen maß sogar legal....


----------



## InoX (22. März 2013)

@onkel_doc: Die gabs aber auch so zu kaufen. hieß dann glaube ich Mono x2 pro oder so.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> @_onkel_doc_: Die gabs aber auch so zu kaufen. hieß dann glaube ich Mono x2 pro oder so.




Ach ja hab ich auch so gekauft...


----------



## maddda (22. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit movie2k
> Das ganze ist in einem gewissen maß sogar legal....



Ach weißte das hab ich nicht nötig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2013)

Ein paar Bilder von Jens´Besuch:










[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (22. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach weißte das hab ich nicht nötig



War ja nur nen Tipp wenn du den Film gucken willst


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Im Cc forum hat jemand geschrieben er hätte den michelin easy draufgebracht.  verd**** wie hat er das gemacht.
> 
> Die dinger wären wirklich geil...



Schick sie mir, ich bring die Drauf. Versprochen 
Was ich im Radladen schon für unmögliche Downhillpellen draufbekommen habe


----------



## Junior97 (22. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schick sie mir, ich bring die Drauf. Versprochen
> Was ich im Radladen schon für unmögliche Downhillpellen draufbekommen habe



Downhillpellen abmachen ist viel spaßiger


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2013)

äh...wieder zu fein für Schutzbleche wa Marco


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2013)

#tt 

ihr habt wohl richtig Spaß gehabt....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2013)

War schön.  -   Leider waren die interessanten Strecken noch vereist.


...unser Konferenzgespräch war lustig, Marcus!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

schön auch weil Jens mal nen hübsches biek dabei gehabt hat...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War schön.  -   Leider waren die interessanten Strecken noch vereist.
> 
> 
> ...unser Konferenzgespräch war lustig, Marcus!



Stimmt, das war witzig....

Damit Du mich auch mal verstehst, kleiner Schnellkurs...








Und ganz wichtig!!





Prost


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Marco+Jens viel spaß beim biken



Danke, haben wir gehabt!


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (23. März 2013)

moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

Morsche,... Scheiss macrozensus Umfrage,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2013)

Moin....

Traumhaft schönes Wetter, ABER verdammt kalt.... zZt -7°

Ich wünsche euch einen schönes Tag


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. März 2013)

moin

japp schöner blauer Himmel


----------



## xmaxle (23. März 2013)

Moinmoin
@ Sascha; klar wars ne FRM Felge. Von innen hats den Mantel aufgeschlitzt die Komplette Luft war in einer Sekunde draußen. Und dann guggt man ziemlich blöd, wenns einen vom Trail purzelt. Da kann man eigentlich nur dem Schutzengel danken, dass der Schaden nicht bei dem technischen Teil 100m zuvor aufkam. Da lagen nämlich noch große Steine im Weg. Es gibt ein witziges Video, wie wir das Ding "nachzentrieren" oder "geradetreten". Schlauch rein, Flicken in den Mantel rein, die Tour 30km zu Ende gefahren. Erst daheim fielen mir dann die Risse auf, als ich die Milch abgebürstet hab


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Hier auch Sonnenschein, jedoch -3 Grad und Ostwind!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (23. März 2013)

moin............


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2013)

Gute Morgen Allerseits,
Super Sonne bei starken Ostwind und -6°C.






Jens & Marco, musstet ihr die Navis so einsauen.
Waren die vereisten Stellen fahrbar oder ging nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2013)

Haha Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

Feine frm,... Notubes 4tw!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lone_wolf (23. März 2013)

Wochenende, Sonne - toll, aber -5°C alleine ging ja noch - nur dieser super lästige und eiskalte Wind nervt total!
Also auf die faule Haut legen und schauen...
Susi und Kulhavy scheint keiner mehr aufhalten zu können. Wieder Etappensieg, jetzt total +6,21min Vorsprung.
Sahm und Stiebjahn jetzt auf Gesamt 7 vorgefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2013)

Wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine mit dem Wind...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. März 2013)

nee wir haben auch -6 und schönen bis starken kalten wind an der Küste

*mist vom Cape wieder nix gesehn :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

naja... sommer haben wir hier leider auch noch net... +5grad und ab und zu leichter nieselregen...


----------



## hhninja81 (23. März 2013)

Verdammt war das kalt und dieser eisige Ostwind kam irgendwie immer von vorne. Die Sonne war aber richtig schön und hat die Tour erträglich gemacht


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jens & Marco, musstet ihr die Navis so einsauen.
> Waren die vereisten Stellen fahrbar oder ging nix?



Das war eher sulzig in den Bereichen wo wir gefahren sind. Marco hatte aber wegen seinem angeschlagenen Handgelenk sehr viel Respekt davor gehabt.


----------



## Renegado (23. März 2013)

Huhu,
auch hier in Berlin wunderschönes Wetter. Lag vorns ~30min in der Sonne mit Decke. Sehr angenehm!!!

By the Way:
Ich muss hier mal den Fahrradladen "Edelweiß-Bikes" in der Residenzstraße 156, Reinickendorf loben. Mit Abstand der netteste Laden in Berlin von den unzähligen die ich jetzt schon besucht habe!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

moin..bin total erledigt vom umzug heute...

Für heute ist schluss, ausser bischen feintuning.

Werde erst morgen wieder ne runde drehn. Wir haben heute bdeckt aber mit ca +7° und trocken noch richtig gutes wetter. Morgen ab mittag solls bischen schlechter werden.

grüsse aus der neuen bude.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Bei mir ist Heute trotz Sonnenscheins kein Biken angesagt. Ich muß mich mal ein wenig um meine Nina kümmernb was mir bei dem "wunderschönen" Ostwindsturm nicht allzu schwar fällt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

Nach 17 gestern waren es heute nur 6grad und nur Nieselregen...

Aber das epic geht so ab! Ich frei mich schon voll auf die rennen damit... Irgendwie glaub ich, das ich damit sogar in Münsingen und singen schneller bin,... Mal ein paar garmin Analysen an werfen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lone_wolf (23. März 2013)

Das Epic geht sogar bei Straßenrennen ganz gut dank der Brain Technologie. Mein Epic wog letzte Saison noch mehr als 12kg - nur ist mir das Gewicht zu keiner Zeit negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

Naja,... Auf der Strasse brauch ich halt definitiv kein fully,...
Aber mein epic liegt ja nur bei ca 10,5kg 
Mal schauen, was ich in Münsingen und singen dann aus dem auto hol,... Für alles andere ist es ja eh gesetzt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lone_wolf (23. März 2013)

Ist schon klar - fahre kein Rennrad und der Sponsor war glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Bei dem Zustand der Straße hattest Du mit dem Fully ja sogar einen Vorteil!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

gerade noch meine neue werkstatt eingerichtet...macht sich gut das räumchen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

und warum sehen wir nix?


----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

JA genau: WIR WOLLLN BILD SEHN


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

gerade nochmal die zeiten der anstiege von heute angeschaut... trotz dem guten kilo, dass das epic schwerer ist, war ich eher schneller als langsamer und das war nix technisches. zum teil sogar strasse
hmmm...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. März 2013)

So, jetzt noch meine private kleine Pastaparty. Wen sieht man denn morgen um 14 Uhr in Adenau?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2013)

Mich nicht. Da ist die Anfahrt doch zu weit


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

hatte es mal ueberlegt, aber da ich dieses jahr wieder elite fahre, ist es mir zu viel akt fuer ne harte trainingseinheit (zumal ich dieses jahr den schwerpunkt auf marathon lege)...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

jungs, kein stress...bilder folgen dann morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hatte es mal ueberlegt, aber da ich dieses jahr wieder elite fahre, ist es mir zu viel akt fuer ne harte trainingseinheit (zumal ich dieses jahr den schwerpunkt auf marathon lege)...




Du wirst alt Sascha...


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Boah, bei uns hat sich irgendeine Wanderin über die von MTB's zerfahrenen Wege im kleinen Waldstück nebenan beschwert. Jetzt hat sich der SG-Bürgermeister zum Ziel gesetzt seine Wanderer vor den bösen MTB'lern zu schützen in dem er Maßnahmen über reine Fahrverbote hinweg ergreifen will.

Dabei haben wir wie in den letzten 15 Jahren seit ich in dem Revier unterwegs bin jedes Jahr das Problem bei Tauwetter das der z.T. Lehmboden wie Schmierseife bzw. eine Konsestenz von Kaugummi hat und sich jede Spur darin wiederfindet. Hier ist so ein typisches Bild von MTB-Spuren, Fußabdrücken und sogar tief in den Boden abgedrückte Hundepfoten:





Sobald der Boden durchgetaut ist verschwinden innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen diese Spuren durch normale Wanderer und Biker wieder wie von allein...

Zumal sich bei den wenigen Mountainbikern hier in der Region auch noch niemand über rücksichtslosem Verhalten eben dieser wenigen beschwert hat.

Mal sehen wie wir dem den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen können. Vielleicht weisen wir ihn mal dezent darauf hin das sämtliche als benutzungspflichtig deklarierte Radwege nicht den gesetzlichen Vorschriften genügen und er doch bitte dafür sorgen möge sämtliche Radwegebenutzungspflichtschilder zu entfernen.


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mich nicht. Da ist die Anfahrt doch zu weit



Dito!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

das auch,...  
aber mit kind muss ich mir genau ueberlegen fuer welche rennen sich 3h anfahrt lohnen


----------



## BENDERR (23. März 2013)

das ist ärgerlich 

aber das mit den radwegen halte ich für keine gute idee. 
nacher verbessern die noch die radwege .. und dann? 

bin auch nicht in adenau am start.. werden morgen meinen ersten crossduathlon in angriff nehmen.
aber vl in kottenheim am 7. april


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das ist ärgerlich
> 
> aber das mit den radwegen halte ich für keine gute idee.
> nacher verbessern die noch die radwege .. und dann?
> ...



Verbesern alleine reicht bei den Radwegen ja gar nicht. Denen fehlt neben ihrem katastrophalen Zustand auch noch komplett die vorgeschriebene Mindestbreite.

Das hieße also überall die Radwege komplett von Grund auf neu zu bauen, inklusive Untergrund. Hier müßten plötzlich zusätzlich Bäume gefällt, Gräben versetzt, Privatgrundstücke zum Teil erworben werden etc.

Wenn er die Kohle dafür aufbringen muss ist die Gemeinde für immer pleite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

Leute ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr...gerade eben mal die Sattelstütze gesäubert und die Klemme wieder angezogen und Plong:






Im moment ist echt der Wurm drin


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das auch,...
> aber mit kind muss ich mir genau ueberlegen fuer welche rennen sich 3h anfahrt lohnen




Das stimmt. Muss ich machnchmal auch schaun wenn ich meinen sohn bei mir habe...


----------



## BENDERR (23. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Verbesern alleine reicht bei den Radwegen ja gar nicht. Denen fehlt neben ihrem katastrophalen Zustand auch noch komplett die vorgeschriebene Mindestbreite.
> 
> Das hieße also überall die Radwege komplett von Grund auf neu zu bauen, inklusive Untergrund. Hier müßten plötzlich zusätzlich Bäume gefällt, Gräben versetzt, Privatgrundstücke zum Teil erworben werden etc.
> 
> Wenn er die Kohle dafür aufbringen muss ist die Gemeinde für immer pleite!



okay.. das ist was anderes 
ich dachte es wär mehr so à la "die straße ist voll mit schlaglöchern und ne ordentliche markierung etc fehlt" ..
dann isses n versuch wert


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Leute ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr...gerade eben mal die Sattelstütze gesäubert und die Klemme wieder angezogen und Plong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist das für eine??

Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.


Bin mir noch am überlegen ob ich nach Bad Säckingen soll über ostern da beim Sabine Spitz rennen starten...
Mal schaun was kommt.


----------



## Junior97 (23. März 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...eue-bremse-frm-laufrader-plus-service-np-4800
braucht noch einer nen Epic ?


----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

> Was ist das für eine??
> 
> Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.



Mir auch net... is eine Tune Schraubwürger...hab mit dremo angezogen...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

ärgerlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...eue-bremse-frm-laufrader-plus-service-np-4800
> braucht noch einer nen Epic ?



was will ich damit? fuer meinen kleinen?


----------



## Junior97 (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was will ich damit? fuer meinen kleinen?



Du hast schon eins  ne vielleicht braucht ja wer anders noch eins, der Preis ist ja ganz ok.


----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ärgerlich



Achja is halt Leichtbau ... Werde wohl jetzt die FRM nehmen, die hat etwas mehr Fleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Leute ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr...gerade eben mal die Sattelstütze gesäubert und die Klemme wieder angezogen und Plong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Phillip,

lieber die Schelle als das Sattelrohr!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was will ich damit? fuer meinen kleinen?



Der Preis ist aber für den beschriebenen Zustand sehr fair.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...eue-bremse-frm-laufrader-plus-service-np-4800
> braucht noch einer nen Epic ?


Sieht aus wie meins, steht aber noch im Keller zum Glück. 
Wie günstig die geworden sind.



maddda schrieb:


> Mir auch net... is eine Tune Schraubwürger...hab mit dremo angezogen...


 
Du hättest nach den Pedalen den Dremo zurückstellen müssen


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

Wer weiß was er sonst noch mit dem Teil angestellt hat?


----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

> Du hättest nach den Pedalen den Dremo zurückstellen müssen



Er war richtig eingestellt.. hat einfach knack gemacht

Bin die klemme glaube ich seit mitte/ende 2011 gefahren.

EVTL is die Klemme einfach ermüdet?


----------



## Junior97 (23. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Er war richtig eingestellt.. hat einfach knack gemacht
> 
> Bin die klemme glaube ich seit mitte/ende 2011 gefahren.



Nehm doch mal Kontakt mit Tune auf und sag denen das mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel ich denke die werden da kulant sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

arg... ich biete (bucht) auf ne reba... irgendwie schmutzig... aber ne lefty ist mir gerade zu teuer fuers trainingsbike und ich hab ja ein klassisches vorderrad (240s + crest) ... 

aber trotzdem irgendwie eklig :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2013)

Nabend!

Heute wieder einen Möbelhausmarathon  hinter mich gebracht....     Ätz! Aber was macht man(n) nicht alles....





ohneworte schrieb:


> Das war eher sulzig in den Bereichen wo wir gefahren sind. Marco hatte aber wegen seinem angeschlagenen Handgelenk sehr viel Respekt davor gehabt.




Von Heute betrachtet, war die Tour gestern nicht gut.  Handgelenk schmerzt wie Hund. - Habe mir heute morgen neben frischen Brötchen erstmal Entzündungssalbe  geholt und bin  heute schon den ganzen Tag bandagiert .




Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den neueren Ritchey Pedale V5?? - Will meine Eggy-Sammlung ggf  ersetzen.

VG


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

ich bleib bei shimpanso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bleib bei shimpanso



+1!


----------



## Junior97 (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> arg... ich biete (bucht) auf ne reba... irgendwie schmutzig... aber ne lefty ist mir gerade zu teuer fuers trainingsbike und ich hab ja ein klassisches vorderrad (240s + crest) ...
> 
> aber trotzdem irgendwie eklig :/



Zaboo jetzt nicht mehr als Racepfeile ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2013)

ne, dafuer hab ich das epic


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2013)

Ich weiß, ich weiß..    (meinte die Pedalfrage)

   @Jens
Wäre noch bissl Suppe da..!?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bleib bei shimpanso



+1



maddda schrieb:


> EVTL is die Klemme einfach ermüdet?



Nach der kurzen Zeit? Ich fahre meine Hope-Sattelklemme seit fast 5 Jahren und die ist noch nie mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel in Berührung gekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den neueren Ritchey Pedale V5?? - Will meine Eggy-Sammlung ggf  ersetzen.
> 
> VG


 
Du kannst sie ja mal für uns testen, wenn würde ich XTR nehmen 



Ich bin Heute mal auf der CC-Strecke gefahren. Leider von 10cm Schlamm, vereisten Spurrinnen, rutschigen Laub im Schräghang und lockerem Schnee alles vorhanden.
Es wird wohl einige Abflüge geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2013)

Und bei einer Wahl zwischen Eggbeater und Ritchey V5??   Shimano aussen vor.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und bei einer Wahl zwischen Eggbeater und Ritchey V5??   Shimano aussen vor.


Eggys fahre ich auch , aber wenn ich wechseln würde---dann XTR---


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Eggys fahre ich auch , aber wenn ich wechseln würde---dann XTR---



Habe noch XTs  am Inbred. Die XTR  sind mit dem Liteville  gegangen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe noch XTs  am Inbred. Die XTR  sind mit dem Liteville  gegangen....


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß..    (meinte die Pedalfrage)
> 
> @Jens
> Wäre noch bissl Suppe da..!?!



satt!


----------



## ohneworte (23. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe noch XTs  am Inbred. Die XTR  sind mit dem Liteville  gegangen....


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du kannst sie ja mal für uns testen, wenn würde ich XTR nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo Flatterband hängt, kann und muss schnell gefahren werden.

Da der Postbote heute spät kam, bin ich heute 29er gefahren.
Wie ich feststellen muss macht der Kopf in der Abfahrt immernoch recht früh zu. Liegt wohl am heftigen Sturz von letztem Jahr, ich kann bei den Kollegen bergab einfach nicht mithalten 

Schaltauge ist dann noch gekommen, das Bergamont läuft wieder. Jetzt auch wieder mit X-King 2.0 SS Vorn.
Wenn nächste Woche noch die KCNC Stütze kommt, ist der Bock genau bei 8,5


----------



## maddda (23. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Nach der kurzen Zeit? Ich fahre meine Hope-Sattelklemme seit fast 5 Jahren und die ist noch nie mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel in Berührung gekommen.



Naja jedenfalls Isse jetzt fertig...weiß tot was das ausgelöst hat. Vielleicht hat sie auch nen harrisS bekommen. Die war ja auch am poison verbaut, als das in nen Baum geflogen ist und der Sattel gebrochen is... Lässt sich nur noch spekulieren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
strahlende Sonne, mittlerer Ostwind und -8°C,
also dann----Hopp,Hopp,Hopp....---


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2013)

Moin,


Minus vier Grad und Sonnenschein bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Morsche! So sieht es hier auch aus... So gegen 10 wollte ich mal aufs RR... Hoffe es wird noch warmer :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2013)

Ich muß Open Air arbeiten, brrrr....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. März 2013)

moin

JuHu es schneit


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Von Heute betrachtet, war die Tour gestern nicht gut.  Handgelenk schmerzt wie Hund. - Habe mir heute morgen neben frischen Brötchen erstmal Entzündungssalbe  geholt und bin  heute schon den ganzen Tag bandagiert .
> 
> ...


----------



## unocz (24. März 2013)

moin zusammen..........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> taunusteufel78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nabend!
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> JuHu es schneit




Bissl  mehr Freude bitte!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> onkel_doc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin  @ all!!!
> ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. März 2013)

moin Marco,

hast schon die Bikeklamotten an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (24. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bleib bei shimpanso



Morgen.

Shimpanso ist bei den Pedalen bei mir ganz klar Nummer 1. Klein Jahrgang 1990 mit SPD: Klick. Alte Rennradpedalen irgendwo Ende 90er: Klick. Trail-Pedale Mitte 2000er: Klick. Aktuelle XTR: Klick.

Und das alles mit denselben Cleats. 


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## reddevil72 (24. März 2013)

Gratulation an @sauserwind und @jaroslavkulahy zum Cape Epic Sieg. Dass Susi das kann wussten wir ja. Aber der Kulhavy hat mich echt beeindruckt. Erstes Etappenrennen und gleich so eine Performance. Hatte mit Susi zwar einen guten Coach, aber trotzdem. Burry hat da 4 Anläufe gebraucht...


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Arg! Gestern gut und hart trainiert... Heute kommt es wieder neon gelb oben runter,... Kotz!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> taunusteufel78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Troest dich,... Ich biete gerade auf ne reba... Mit starrgabel ballert es sich net gescheit :/
> ...


----------



## maddda (24. März 2013)

So ich geh jetzt aufs Bike...Es liegt kein schnee, die Sonne scheint und der Boden is gefroren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2013)

Viel Spass Philipp.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne. Sehe aber keine Möglichkeit mein Bike vom Eis zu befreien.
Ist in der Garage leider nicht abgetaut


----------



## BENDERR (24. März 2013)

zurück vom crossduathlon.
4. platz insgesamt und 2. in der AK..
einerseits natürlich gut, zumal es ja mein erster war, aber ich wär schon gern noch zur siegerehrung gegangen :/

hat aber spass gemacht.. der erste wechsel hat gefühlt ca. 10 min gedauert weil ich einfach niiichts hinbekommen habe und beim zweiten wusste ich nicht wo ich aus der wechselzone raus muss 
als ich dann im ziel war, hab ich vergessen mim transponder an der matte vorbei zu laufen und schon mit den kollegen angefangen zu reden 
total verpeilt.. aber naja


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

gz... ich bin heute mir tee zuhause geblieben... und vernichte tempo paeckchen :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2013)

Wohl nicht ganz auskuriert, was?

Ich war auch gerade draußen. Wunderschöner Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel. In der Sonne 6 °C, aber ab und zu kam dann doch noch eine kräftige, kalte Böe. Und im Schatten sind's auch nur knapp über 0 °C. Dafür konnte ich heute fast alles fahren, was ich sonst auch immer gefahren bin. Aber dank des Wetters waren natürlich auch viiiele Fußgänger unterwegs - wieder einmal hat sich die Klingel bezahlt gemacht.
Komischerweise war diesmal nicht das ganze Rad voll Schnee - das Abfegen nach dem Fahren konnte ich mir somit sparen.
Und nachher geht's noch mit 'nem Kumpel zum Chinamann-Büfett


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2013)

Alles überlebt , sonniges Wetter an der Stecke(-10°C zum Start) und gut geräumt. Nach ca. 2km hat es mich in einer Rechtskurve bei mittleren Tempo auf den Boden gelegt, sah eigentlich nicht kritisch aus aber der Waldboden war schön glattgebremst, danach ging es dann gut vorwärts und der Boden taute an den sonnigen Stellen schnell auf und fing zu Kleben an, somit wechselte der Belag ständig von schön Hart, Klebrig und zu Spiegelblank. Ausritte meiner Mitstreiter ins Unterholz gab es reichlich und ich war immer froh heil vorbeigekommen zu sein . Entgegen meiner Vorahnung lief es zum Schluss immer besser und ich hatte mich gut "Eingefahren" so das ich die Ehre zur 4ten (Letzten) Runde hatte da mich von den Jungspunten (ab 40) keiner mehr überrundet hatte.


----------



## maddda (24. März 2013)

Bin auch mittlerweile wieder zurück...Schön wars wobei auch kalt


----------



## xmaxle (24. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,

bescheuertster Ostwind Ever ! Ist schon fies von alten Hasen ( alles Motorradfahrerrasselbande ) im Downhill deklassiert zu werden. Zwar durften die im Uphill wiederrum so richtig bluten, das Problem bestand jedoch dann eher darin, die 25km Heimreise bei -1° und dem drecks Wind zu überleben.
Huihuihui Fressfla$h 
Und im Leichtbauforum geht die Post ab, hahahahaha


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Ne, war wohl net ganz weg... Aber die leistung gestern war ok... Heute ruhe tag und morgen mal sehen... Jetzt kinder geburtstag und dann wohl auch china mann 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2013)

Glückwunsch an die Rennfahrers/Läufer 

Ich war auch noch raus, bei 0°C und kaltem Wind nicht ganz so klasse.
Dafür sind fast alle Trails gut fahrbar und es geht auch bergauf etwas schneller.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und dann wohl auch china mann



Das habe ich jetzt hinter mir. 15:00 bis 17:00 Happy Hour für's Bufett.
War wieder mal eine anstrengende Angelegenheit. Gut, dass ich einen Fußweg von einer halben Stunde zurückzulegen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


>



Sieht aus als ob doppelt so schwer als sonst!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Reba, schwarz 80mm, tapered, qr9 lockout auf der Brücke, aber extra motioncontrole Dampfer mit remote liegt bei... 3,2,1 MEINZ!

Da werde ich wohl am Freitag die reba auf 100mm aufmachen, die remoteeinheit einbauen und dann ab ins zaboo  
Besser wäre nur ne lefty, aber unter 400 wird das nix und was mache ich dann mit dem classic 240s Vorderrad?

Das versüßt mir sogar die matschbirne ein bissle 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (24. März 2013)

So jez is Tatort angesagt


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2013)

Genau!


----------



## Renn Maus (24. März 2013)

Tatort: Check
Biketour: Check (knapp 4Std, 60km, 1500Hm)
Essen: Check

Und jetzt mach ich mir nen lecker Kaffee Crema


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2013)

Guten abend

hab heute noch fertig umzug durchgebracht. danach zum kollegen nochmals zwei bontis in 2.2er geholt. ev wirds wieder auf die rauslaufen für die rennen. Der ikon wirft mir vorne zu viel dreck hoch.

Fahre vorne Bonti und hinten den aspen. Sieht ned gerade supi aus aber efüllt den zweck.

Bin nochmals in abklärung wegen den leichten bontis...mal schaun was draus wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Einen xr1 in schmal und 80% hab ich noch da. Der wollte auf meinen crest keine Luft annehmen und mit Schlauch fahr ich net,... Pm falls du Interesse hast.
Bin gespannt mal wieder ne RS zu fahren... Man muss die lefty ja zu schätzen wissen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Einen xr1 in schmal und 80% hab ich noch da. Der wollte auf meinen crest keine Luft annehmen und mit Schlauch fahr ich net,... Pm falls du Interesse hast.
> Bin gespannt mal wieder ne RS zu fahren... Man muss die lefty ja zu schätzen wissen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Danke dir für das angebot sascha. 

ach ja heute das noch...

vorweg mal gute nachrichten betreffend michelin und DT swiss 470er felge.

Ich habe den Michelin heute dort draufgebracht. Musste auch mit nem  reifenheber nachhelfen aber ging. Beide seiten rein udn dann mal mit  tublessventil aufgepumpt...sauber.

Beim demontieren musste ich dann zwei reifenheber zu hilfe nehmen und ging dann auch.

Habe dann mal die felgen verglichen. Das felgenbett der Dt swiss ist um  einiges tiefer als das der crest. dadurch braucht der reifen weniger  umfang auf der felge und es geht mit der DT felge. 

habs dann nochmals versucht mit der crest...no way
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ich dann mal das steelecht hier habe werde ich den reifen auf ne BOR 388 felge versuchen draufzuziehen.

Ich bin also ned der einzige hier der probleme hat. Danke jungs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Übrigens. Meine hände sind diesmal heil geblieben. das letzte mal konnte ich zwei tage keinen reifen mehr anfassen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




grüsse an alle crest fahrer...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2013)

Auf meinen crest hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme... Ich Wunder mich immer, was ihr für Chargen habt... Hab ja selber 6 crest Felgen in betrieb 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Auf meinen crest hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme... Ich Wunder mich immer, was ihr für Chargen habt... Hab ja selber 6 crest Felgen in betrieb
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja sascha, ich hab bis jetzt auch nie probleme gehabt mit der crest...bis jetzt mit dem michelin...leider. Das ärgert mich schon bischen...


----------



## unocz (24. März 2013)

ja ich denke ich werde mir jetzt anstelle der renegade auch die michelin holen


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ja ich denke ich werde mir jetzt anstelle der renegade auch die michelin holen




WAS
welche felgen hast du??? crest??? Du armer


----------



## unocz (24. März 2013)

hehe nene ist ne xr 400, das gewicht ist einfach nicht zu verachten (vom michelin).........
hoffe nur das sie dem renegade ebenbürtig sind ............


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Danke dir für das angebot sascha.
> 
> ach ja heute das noch...
> 
> ...





onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja sascha, ich hab bis jetzt auch nie probleme gehabt mit der crest...bis jetzt mit dem michelin...leider. Das ärgert mich schon bischen...




Jens, ich verstehe dich und kann das bestens nachvollziehen...
Habe auf die 400er und 470er DT  umgestellt.
Der ZTR-Müll nervt mich nur!!! Dann lieber 20 Min einen Service am non-SPD-Pedale machen, anstatt Zeit mit dem Aufziehen der Reifen zu verplempern....  

Btw: Arg technisch hier z.ZT. !? Wo geht's hier nochmal zur Comedy-Ecke, wo man immer so herrlich abschalten konnte und belanglos rumplappern  konnte....???  
Ist alles so ernst hier geworden.....


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2013)

Hier, hier, hier!

Service nennst Du also das Kaputtmachen von Pedalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2013)

?.....ich?  
Schaizz Hülse  da....

Bilder schicke ich dir noch. 
War ein schöner Tag.    VG auch von Holy...


----------



## unocz (24. März 2013)

nacht mädels.............


----------



## unocz (25. März 2013)

........moin jungs


----------



## unocz (25. März 2013)

..........cooool..............


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

dreck... irgend wer hat da drausen grossflaechig sein koks verteilt! :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2013)

Moin.

Na dann Nase auf den Boden und los....


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

meine nase kennt aktuell nur eine richtung... und die frabe ist definitiv nicht weis! eher gelb/rot


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ?.....ich?
> Schaizz Hülse  da....
> 
> Bilder schicke ich dir noch.
> War ein schöner Tag.    VG auch von Holy...



Moin!

Schöne Grüße zurück an Deine Herzallerliebste!


P.S. Wie soll das mit der Comedy funktionieren wenn Du als bester Steilvorlagengeber ständig fehlst?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dreck... irgend wer hat da drausen grossflaechig sein koks verteilt! :/



Hier ist es wieder sonnig. Allerdings weiter Ostwind und Minusgrade...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine nase kennt aktuell nur eine richtung... und die frabe ist definitiv nicht weis! eher gelb/rot



Dann dir die besten Genesungswünsche. Schön auskurieren!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schöne Grüße zurück an Deine Herzallerliebste!
> 
> ...






Komm du nur mal wieder in den Taunus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Komm du nur mal wieder in den Taunus...



Damit Du Dir endgültig ein neues Handgelenk anschrauben kannst?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

@ tt: brauchst noch ne starrgabel


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Wir können ihm ja Stoßdämpfer in die Handgelenke bauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

aber ich bin ja ruhig... hab ja gestern erst ne reba feurs starrbike ersteigert


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber ich bin ja ruhig... hab ja gestern erst ne reba feurs starrbike ersteigert


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Moin Jungs! 
Her wäre nun doch gutes Wetter. Könnte etwas wärmer sein, aber ich hab sowieso Ruhetag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Immer noch Ar... kalt bei ordentlich Ostwind (OW)
Die Phase mit den Starrgabeln hatte ich auch mal, das Gewicht reizt irgendwie, aber im Gelände macht das nicht so richtig Spaß.
(Deswegen wurden vermutlich auch Federgabeln erfunden)

Schöne Woche und gute Besserung allen
LG Jens


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

> Moin Jungs!
> Her wäre nun doch gutes Wetter. Könnte etwas wärmer sein, aber ich hab sowieso Ruhetag.




Moin!
Genau so siehts bei mir auch aus...aber es is trotzdem scheißkalt


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Wie wärs eigentlich mit der Procraft SP1 Klemme? Passend mit schwarzen oder roten Tonnen.
Vielleicht nicht so geil wie Tune und Konsorten, schmiegt sich aber nett an den Rahmen!
Hält bei mir seit über einem halben Jahr oder so.

Wenn du magst, schieß ich dir noch ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (25. März 2013)

Oder so eine edle, ingineuse geniale Carbonfadenklemme!!!


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

> Wie wärs eigentlich mit der Procraft SP1 Klemme? Passend mit schwarzen oder roten Tonnen.
> Vielleicht nicht so geil wie Tune und Konsorten, schmiegt sich aber nett an den Rahmen!
> Hält bei mir seit über einem halben Jahr oder so.
> 
> Wenn du magst, schieß ich dir noch ein Bild.



Ach bei diesen Carbonsattelklemmen war ich bis jetzt iwe immer misstrauisch...aber die Tune is ja auch verrreckt

Kannste denn mal nen Büld machen?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Comedy????!!!!! Hier ist es inzwischen ein wenig zu ernsthaft!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Der Veikko fehlt eben


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Veikko fehlt eben



Das auch!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Was noch?

Procraft SPC1 - 10g in 34,9mm  (mein Fotoalbum sagt mir, dass sie seit dem 13.04.12 in meinem Besitz ist  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

ich fahre am zaboo die hier nLight. wunder mich selber, das die haelt. zumal es auch schon vorkommen kann, das ich auf tour beim sitztheohe tunen mal ohne dremo nachstelle... aber bis jetzt mag sie mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Ich hab gar keinen Drehmo.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

Mmh die PRocraft sieht ja echt gut ausNaja mal gucken was ich denn bestelle, aber carbon verträgt sich echt schön mit carbon..

BTW was passiert wenn man ausversehen beide Käfige auflässt?

Richtig Wildtierzwischenfall beim maddda


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Carbon + Carbon 

Ist aber kein Kaninsittich entstanden?


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

Nee leider net


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

die n-Light hab ich auch. 
bisher seit ~ 1,5 Jahren problemlos


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

DIe Nlight hab ich auch noch rumfliegen. Aber diese zwei Bänder gefallen mir nicht wirklich


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Carbon + Carbon
> 
> Ist aber kein Kaninsittich entstanden?



Erinnert mich an die Taubenratte von den Simpsons...


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Auch wenn die Sütze optisch gut passt, ist nun wieder mal eine schwarze KCNC zu mir unterwegs.
Da kommt eben doch der Leichtbauer durch - Ersparnis dürfte bei ~ 100g liegen!

Jemand Interesse an der roten Funworks? 31,6mm x 400mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

schade... die funworks ist mir zu duenn, um dne singletrailer dran zu haengen :/


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

250g sind doch recht stabil 

EDIT: 999!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

hast ein bild? laut bike-discount hat die sub 200g


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

aber wahrscheinlich in 27,2 und 350mm oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

hmmm... ob die den haenger haelt? was willst denn fuer?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Also mein bike-discount sagt fÃ¼r 31,6 x 400 in schwarz 240g 

Ich muss erstmal gucken welche Yokes ich montiere, die KCNC kommt nÃ¤mlich ohne. Wenn ich die von der FW brauche, wird die nÃ¤mlich nicht verkauft.
Denke mal 18â¬ plus Versand wÃ¤re angemessen?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 250g sind doch recht stabil
> 
> EDIT: 999!



Nicht mehr lange!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

kein stress, muss erstmal abklaeren, ob die den singletrailer haelt...
Sollte halten... Wenn dann brauch ich die aber mit jokes... Koennen ja naechste woche mal schreiben... Wobei: was haelst du von nem tausch? Deine fw gegen meine token (mit wertausgleich)... Die token brauch ich dann ja nimmer... Schreib mal ne pm, wenn du willst.


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2013)

Kurzer Nachtrag zum Gosecker Rennen im MDR.


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

ach, da hab ich auch noch was für sascha:

http://www.sr-mediathek.de/index.php?seite=7&id=17458

rechts am rand vom video "regenerationsstudie in saarbrücken" auswählen.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kein stress, muss erstmal abklaeren, ob die den singletrailer haelt...
> Sollte halten... Wenn dann brauch ich die aber mit jokes... Koennen ja naechste woche mal schreiben... Wobei: was haelst du von nem tausch? Deine fw gegen meine token (mit wertausgleich)... Die token brauch ich dann ja nimmer... Schreib mal ne pm, wenn du willst.



Das du die mit den gescheiten Yokes willst, ist mir klar. (Hab hier noch 2 silberne PoP??)

Was wiegt denn die Token? Bilders?

@ Goseck: Ziemlich hart, gut dass ich nicht hingefahren bin  Den orangenen am Anfang von Rapiro durfte ich mal kennen lernen, ganz netter Pursche. Hab mit ihm mal ein paar Runden das XC-Rennen in Kollerbeck angeführt.


----------



## mikefize (25. März 2013)

Servus in die Runde!

Boah gerade knapp drei Stunden gegen diesen eisigen Wind gekämpft... der Boden ist eigentlich wirklich super, aber ******** ist das kalt...


----------



## InoX (25. März 2013)

Moin Mädels.


----------



## InoX (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Sütze optisch gut passt, ist nun wieder mal eine schwarze KCNC zu mir unterwegs.
> Da kommt eben doch der Leichtbauer durch - Ersparnis dürfte bei ~ 100g liegen!
> 
> Jemand Interesse an der roten Funworks? 31,6mm x 400mm



Die ForceFlow ist leichter und billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde!
> 
> Boah gerade knapp drei Stunden gegen diesen eisigen Wind gekämpft... der Boden ist eigentlich wirklich super, aber ******** ist das kalt...



Kann ich bestätigen, bin auch gerade von einer dreistündigen Tour zurück.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

Werde gleich bei R2 was bestellen.. 

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit dem New Ultimate Scandium Lenker?
http://r2-bike.com/New-Ultimate-lenker-scandium

BTW brauch wer von euch noch kleinkram? Wird wohl versandkostenfrei werden....


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die ForceFlow ist leichter und billiger.



30 Eusen gebraucht mit Versand?
Ohne Yokes aber ich hab noch welche hier. Dann bei ~ 155g


----------



## InoX (25. März 2013)

Ok, die ForceFlow kostet bei Nano 53â¬ und meine wiegt 140 g


----------



## xmaxle (25. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> BTW was passiert wenn man ausversehen beide Käfige auflässt?
> 
> Richtig Wildtierzwischenfall beim maddda


GEIL !!! Wie alt ist das Zwergkaninchen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ok, die ForceFlow kostet bei Nano 53 und meine wiegt 140 g



Aber nicht in 31,6 350mm oder?
Vielleicht kommt fürn Rennbock auch noch ne Token von Sascha...


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Morschää...

watt gibbet denn demnächst aufm Grill? Letztes Jahr hatten wir 19 Grad Plus!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Jetzte versucht Jens sinnlos die 1000 voll zu spammen!

Wir hatten letztes Jahr Ostern den Grill schon ein paar Mal an!


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

amateure!
wir hatten den grill dieses jahr auch schon an!

PS: 1000


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Und die Knallers zünden:


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> GEIL !!! Wie alt ist das Zwergkaninchen ?



Ich meine er is jetzt 4 oder 5


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

danke, danke!

wird jetzt so lange gespammt bis wir die 25.000 beiträge noch voll haben?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzte versucht Jens sinnlos die 1000 voll zu spammen!
> 
> Wir hatten letztes Jahr Ostern den Grill schon ein paar Mal an!



Nö, zu viel Technikgeschwafel hier!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich meine er is jetzt 4 oder 5



Rammler Nummer 5!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> danke, danke!
> 
> wird jetzt so lange gespammt bis wir die 25.000 beiträge noch voll haben?



Bestimmt!


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Rammler Nummer 5!





So jez is gleich topgear auf DMAX angesagt


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

ich seh schon. du trägst deinen teil dazu bei


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Das ist jetzt auch nimmer so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich seh schon. du trägst deinen teil dazu bei



Warum auch nicht!


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

jetzt geräts aber ins stocken hier..


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Das müssen wir noch vor 22h schaffen!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Wieso, schickt Mama Dich dann ins Bett?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Tzzz. Müssen morgen früh erstmal den einen Leihwagen wegbringen. 
Muss ja mittlerweile nicht mehr regelmäßig um 6 aufstehen.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

So hab feddich bestellt... Freu mich schon auf das Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2013)

Was hat bestellt?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Spielzeug!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Duplo oder schon Lego?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Duplo oder schon Lego?



Rassel!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Und für Abends noch so ein Traumfängerding übers Bettchen!


----------



## Junior97 (25. März 2013)

Gleich gibts die 25000


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

Genau. 

Hab a bissl was italienisches, was britisches und was französisches bestellt und esi Grips


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Titten!

EDIT: Ist der 25000 Beitrag nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Das hier!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Titten!
> 
> EDIT: Ist der 25000 Beitrag nicht sinnvoll?



Endlich mal jemand der weiß worum es im Leben geht (und hoffentlich nicht als Mutti-Komplex!)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2013)

aufjedenfall ein würdiger 25.000. beitrag.
ich gratuliere


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aufjedenfall ein würdiger 25.000. beitrag.
> ich gratuliere



Mahlzeit!


----------



## xmaxle (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Titten!



Find ich gut !!! Am Mittwoch bekomm ich wieder ein Paar in die Hände 
Wohlgeformt und Warm 
MaxleMagMöpse


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2013)

Da werde ich auch glatt wieder wach....  

Ach,... GLÜCKWUNSCH Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Jetzt sitz ich lachend vorm Rechner. Danke Leute 

EDIT:



xmaxle schrieb:


> Find ich gut !!! Am Mittwoch bekomm ich wieder ein Paar in die Hände
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wir wollen Bilder sehen" *sing*


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

Kann es sein, dass das hier mittlerweile der längste Fred im ibc is? Die ganzen bilderfreds werden ja Iwann immer geteilt


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Find ich gut !!! Am Mittwoch bekomm ich wieder ein Paar in die Hände
> Wohlgeformt und Warm
> MaxleMagMöpse



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Das liegt wohl am Traffic der Freds. Hier blättert wohl kaum einer zurück und es werden auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Bilder geladen.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da werde ich auch glatt wieder wach....



Ja nee is klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl am Traffic der Freds. Hier blättert wohl kaum einer zurück und es werden auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Bilder geladen.



Nö, das Teilen wird auf dem neuen Server nicht mehr durchgeführt.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Was du alles weisst...


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Werd Du erst einmal so ein alter Sack wie ich!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2013)

Dauert noch ein paar Tage bis ich dich eingeholt habe


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dauert noch ein paar Tage bis ich dich eingeholt habe



Erst wenn ich in der Kiste liege!


----------



## xmaxle (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, das Teilen wird auf dem neuen Server nicht mehr durchgeführt.



Er ist so K_L_U_K !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Er ist so K_L_U_K !



Los, kuschel mit den Möpsen!


----------



## xmaxle (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Los, kuschel mit den Möpsen!


Die sollten in 24h in den Flieger nach D steigen 

Vllt eine kleine Flugshow mal zur Auflockerung, nachdem hier alle so Tttenfixiert sind. Ein guter Freund von mir weilt in New York zur Zeit. Die Aktion war nicht so geplant wie ihr gleich sehen werdet, der Reflex ist aber aller Ehren wert, Kampfsportler halt. Ging in etwa 4-5.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fWv27p7ui8"]Hans rolling - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2013)

saugeil jungs die 1000 durch und wir wachsen hier...

Zur feier des tages...




































yeahhhh!!!!

auf weitere 1000 seiten...


----------



## Junior97 (25. März 2013)

Ach als nächstes stehen erstmal die 50 000 Beiträge an  
Da wäre ja so ne zusammenfassung wer wie viele geschrieben hat cool   Ein Moderator kann sowas doch bestimmt


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Moin Onkel Jens,

Die eine ziemlich am Anfang hat ein wenig zu viel Gesicht ansonsten top!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ach als nächstes stehen erstmal die 50 000 Beiträge an
> Da wäre ja so ne zusammenfassung wer wie viele geschrieben hat cool   Ein Moderator kann sowas doch bestimmt



Gibt es schon!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2013)

Moin Doctore...


----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2013)

ciao ciao jungs...bin gerade wieder im tessin unterwegs...10° aber auch ned gerade sonnig.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2013)

10grad:O  das is im Gegensatz zu hier höllisch heiß 
So mir is jez pennen Nacht Leute


----------



## unocz (26. März 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2013)

Morgen... Boar noch immer rotzer... Heute abend spinning, da ist es wenigstens warm 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Moin!

Sonnenschein bei Minus drei Grad und Ostwind!


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

Moin...die Sonne scheint hier auch in strömen, aber es is immer noch kalt...

Vorgestern wars bei mir auch teilsweise so windig, dass ich net wirklich von der Stelle kam


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

moin...für mal kalt im tessin und bedeckt. Habe nur 2° und feucht.

Auch gut wenn ich schon arbeiten muss...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2013)

moin,


 Onkel so oft kann man gar nicht arbeiten gehen den Umzug gut überstanden???

gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2013)

Moin!

War heute schon richtig fleißig 
Neuen siebener Golf zurück nach Recklinghausen gebracht, Unfallwagen ausgeräumt und Bilders gemacht.
Zuhause dann das kaputte Waschbecken in tonnengerechte Stücke gekloppt und Spaß dabei gehabt 
Zerstören tut gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> Onkel so oft kann man gar nicht arbeiten gehen den Umzug gut überstanden???
> ...



Na ja gut ist anders. Nen doofer typ ist mir in die seite geschramt vom neuen bus

Zum glück kennt man nen guten carossier der das ganze wieder supi hinbekommt. Der wagen ist am do wieder bereit

Ich hätte den typ fast getötet...

aber sonst alles bestens...habe nun genug platz ende august...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

mein neues kleines reich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

Malzeit Allerseits,
Immer noch eisig kalt in Sachsen Anhalt. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> mein neues kleines reich...


  und sogar mit Schlüssel von innen
Bin jetzt wieder Online, hatte doch Gestern das BKA auf meinem Rechner, das lag bestimmt am Titten-Beitrag (25000)kurz zuvor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

jep mit schlüssel um mich wegzusperren. Aber das ist bei uns zwei kein problem, da aich auch bei ihrem bike tuning betreibe

welchen tittenbeitrag????


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Titten!
> 
> EDIT: Ist der 25000 Beitrag nicht sinnvoll?


 
Das muss wohl der Auslöser gewesen sein, 
zum Glück habe ich bei Chip.de was gefunden wie man den Rechner wieder entsperrt

Die hübschen Mädels danach sind ja züchtig abgebildet


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das muss wohl der Auslöser gewesen sein,
> zum Glück habe ich bei Chip.de was gefunden wie man den Rechner wieder entsperrt
> 
> Die hübschen Mädels danach sind ja züchtig abgebildet


 
na das haste ja echt Glück gehabt


----------



## InoX (26. März 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin.



Guten Mittag 

@ Jens: Hübsches Schrauberzimmer 

EDIT: Jetzt wissen wir auch wie deine Beste heißt


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. März 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!
Wollte mich doch hier auch endlich mal wieder blicken lassen.

Was, Jens, du hast dein eigenes Spielzimmer bekommen? 
Gib´s zu, der Schlüssel wurde dir nur fürs Bild ausgehändigt! 


Und weil´s gerad so schön passt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke_tTOvjrxo"]SÂ´Tanja und Abendgarderobe - Heinz becker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

spinning bike ist auch noch da drin...
perfekt zum schrauben...

Davon träumen hier einige...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2013)

@onkel_doc.. das sind viel zu wenig nummern


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc.. das sind viel zu wenig nummern



Sogar der Junior hat mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2013)

ich muss daheim mal bestandsaufname machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> spinning bike ist auch noch da drin...
> perfekt zum schrauben...
> 
> Davon träumen hier einige...


 
Eine passende Uhr gehört noch rein:





Eine Videowand wäre auch nicht schlecht:





Eine Massagebank ist auch hilfreich:


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Jens der dritte weiß wie es geht!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_onkel_doc_.. das sind viel zu wenig nummern




Wenn ich alle nummern aufklebe ist der raum weiss...

Hab die dinger alle noch in ner kiste.

Ach ja. leinwand, massagebank gibet noch


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

Worauf wartest du dann noch. Kleister zu

Sieht aber top aus dein Bikezimmer!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Worauf wartest du dann noch. Kleister zu
> 
> Sieht aber top aus dein Bikezimmer!



MAch ich mach ich...ihr stresst mich immer so


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Es fehlt aber eindeutig noch weiteres Fachpersonal in des Doc's Zimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Es fehlt aber eindeutig noch weiteres Fachpersonal in des Doc's Zimmer!



die dürfte schon anwesend sein...TANJA


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Ich sag ja nicht genug!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Es fehlt aber eindeutig noch weiteres Fachpersonal in des Doc's Zimmer!


Ein bisschen Auswahl kann nicht schaden


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

eher sowas für mich...












die hatten wir noch nicht...

lecker....


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

Darf ich bei Dir Betriebsratsvorsitzender werden


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Darf ich bei Dir Betriebsratsvorsitzender werden



Machen wird doch Jens III

hab noch was frei ende august


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Ende August?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Machen wird doch Jens III
> 
> hab noch was frei ende august


 
Wieso, brauchst Du dann eine Nanny?


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Da hast Du aber wohl die Zielgruppe vom Doc getroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wieso, brauchst Du dann eine Nanny?



Jep für jens und die, die in mein revier kommen wollen. 

Ja jens, sorry kommen dich dann an der eurobike besuchen...


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Ja ja...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

tja jens (OW) all das wird dir dann durch die lappen gehen

















ist schon schade für dich


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2013)

Kinder, Kinder... Wir haben ein Geburtstagskind!
Philipp ist heute ein Jahr älter geworden. Da wünsch' ich ihm nochmals alles Gute und hoffe, dass ich ihn doch noch zu mehr Rennen ins diesem Jahr als dem Heavy überreden kann 

Ach ja... Strahlender Sonnenschein und angenehme Temperaturen hier... Aber heute ist trainingsfrei.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. März 2013)

Wir haben sogar zwei Geburtstagskinder! 

InoX und Renn Maus, euch beiden alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wir haben sogar zwei Geburtstagskinder!
> 
> InoX und Renn Maus, euch beiden alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



WAS 
natürlich auch von mir alles gute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wir haben sogar zwei Geburtstagskinder!
> 
> InoX und Renn Maus, euch beiden alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


 
von mir auch alles gute


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2013)

Alles Gute Euch Beiden!
(Links--Alex--Rechts--Philipp)


----------



## InoX (26. März 2013)

Danke Euch.

@ Renn Maus: auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2013)

Glückwünsche an Philipp und Alex!


----------



## Renegado (26. März 2013)

mein Bike nähert sich der Komplettierung 






PS: Happy B-Day euch beiden!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2013)

muss aber nen speedy drauf...

welche griffe nimmst du???


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute an Philipp und Alex

Schön geworden das Kellysaber Jens hat recht...da mussn anderer Sattel ruff

War gerade mal wieder auf meiner XC Trainingsstrecke. War net mehr ganz so kalt wie gestern und es war Staubig...Kurzes Trikot+Dickes Wintertrikot  hat bei fastrenntempo gereicht


----------



## Renegado (26. März 2013)

Ich war heute im Stadler Berlin und hab erstmal einen billigen Sattel gewählt, weil ich keine Ahnung habe was ich genau brauch. Auf Wellpappe setzen ergab, dass meine Gesäßknochen ~11,7cm von einander entfernt sind. Im Internet stand, ich könne aufgrund des Winkels noch ~1cm dazu rechnen. So ergab sich für mich erstmal ein Sattel mit 13cm Breite. 

Sobald ich weiß was ich genau brauch, rüste ich da ggf. noch auf. 

Als Griffe habe ich hier momentan die Ritchey WCS rum liegen. An meiner Stadtschlampe sind allerdings Ergons dran und ich bin mit denen äußerst zufrieden. Ich werde sehen ob ich beim Kellys nicht womöglich auch auf Ergons setze - Komfort über Design.


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

Klar ausprobieren beim Sattel is das a und o...

Wenn dir die ergons gut passten, dann fahr sie doch, aber probier auch mal andere aus, wenn die dir auch passen hast du schnell 100gramm fÃ¼r 10â¬ gespart

Gibt Ã¼berigens auch shops, die den TUne KommVor verleihen


----------



## Renegado (26. März 2013)

Leider hatten sie im Stadler keine Tunes o.ä. . Der Selle Italia Flow fühlte sich am Testrad aber recht gut an, deshalb jetzt erstmal die billige Version. Immerhin darf ich 2 Wochen testen ;-)

Deshalb möchte ich erstmal die Ritchey WCS Griffe testen. Mit 40g für Beide ist das'n gutes Gewicht im Vergleich zu den Ergons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (26. März 2013)

happy B-DAY auch von mir ****PROST******


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja jens (OW) all das wird dir dann durch die lappen gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All diese Fahrräder hätte ich bekommen?


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Happy Birthday ihr beiden Heute hoffentlich Schnapsnasen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2013)

Alles gute auch von mir. 
Reba kam heute an. Sieht gut aus und das Gewicht ist für eine trainingsgabel OK 







Jetzt muss ich nur noch den 80mm spacer entfernen und den konenlockout daempfer durch den remote aus zu tauschen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

Alles gute den Geburtstagskindern !


----------



## lone_wolf (26. März 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag...

@ doc

in der Werkstatt fehlt unbedingt ein Kühlschrank!!!





Prost


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag...
> 
> @ doc
> 
> ...



Höhö!

P.S. Heute Abend bin ich nicht mehr mit dem Bike los!


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Höhö!
> 
> P.S. Heute Abend bin ich nicht mehr mit dem Bike los!



Ich war noch unterwegs... Habe mich noch 2 Std durch den Wind und den Feierabendverkehr gequält Nur Vollidioten auf den Straßen!

Jetzt gibt es ein Bierchen und nett Fussie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

ARD ist hier auch eingeschaltet, Pils aber nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Prosecco


----------



## Renegado (26. März 2013)

Warum eigentlich ein Tune SpeedNeedle fÃ¼r 200â¬, wenn es fÃ¼r weniger ein Sattel nach MaÃ gibt?

http://ergo4bike.com/Bei-uns-Ihr-Fahrrad-Sattel-nach-Mass:_:126.html

Korrektur: Ich nehm's zurÃ¼ck, dass es billiger ist. 299â¬ steht da fÃ¼r einen Sattel nach MaÃ.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich ein Tune SpeedNeedle für 200, wenn es für weniger ein Sattel nach Maß gibt?
> 
> http://ergo4bike.com/Bei-uns-Ihr-Fahrrad-Sattel-nach-Mass:_:126.html



Warum einen Sattel mit 200g fahren, wenn es einen mit 90g gibt, der bestens passt?


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich ein Tune SpeedNeedle für 200, wenn es für weniger ein Sattel nach Maß gibt?
> 
> http://ergo4bike.com/Bei-uns-Ihr-Fahrrad-Sattel-nach-Mass:_:126.html
> 
> Korrektur: Ich nehm's zurück, dass es billiger ist. 299 steht da für einen Sattel nach Maß.



Die Sättel sind aber für den Wettkampfbereich mir Persönlich zu schwer...

Ausserdem entlastet keiner von denen so schön den Dammbereich wie der Speedy


----------



## Renegado (26. März 2013)

Aber der SpeedNeedle kann doch nicht jedem passen. Hast du schonmal einen Test mit deinem Hintern machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Prosecco



Igitt, bäh!:kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Warum einen Sattel mit 200g fahren, wenn es einen mit 90g gibt, der bestens passt?


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

> Hast du schonmal einen Test mit deinem Hintern machen lassen?



Bin den tausende Kilometer im Training gefahren und hatte beim 24h Solorennen damit keine Sitzprobleme, deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass mir der Speedy perfekt passt


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Aber der SpeedNeedle kann doch nicht jedem passen. Hast du schonmal einen Test mit deinem Hintern machen lassen?



Wieso? Damit man noch wissenschaftlich bewiesen bekommt das man ein blöder Arsch ist?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Aber der SpeedNeedle kann doch nicht jedem passen. Hast du schonmal einen Test mit deinem Hintern machen lassen?



Das ist schon richtig, ich habe so viele Sättel probiert und hatte noch keinen besseren unter mir... Hast Du den SN schon mal getestet?


----------



## maddda (26. März 2013)

> Das ist schon richtig, ich habe so viele Sättel probiert und hatte noch keinen besseren unter mir



So siehts bei mir auch aus
Kenne überigens bis jetzt glaube ich keinen, dem der nicht gepasst hat


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2013)

Ich kann gar net mit. Hab nen SLR Arsch. Der toupe ist auch gut. SN sind mir immer die ei*** eingeschlafen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Coole "Lackierung"...


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Ich empfinde ihn auch als perfekt für mein Hinterteil!











Hier ist er inzwischen auch drauf:




und hier noch der Komm vor:





Und der Speedy wird zukünftig auch noch auf anderen Bikes Einzug finden.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Evtl sollten wir mal eine Sammelbestellung abgeben und dann einen guten Preis aushandeln... Ich brauche auch noch 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Evtl sollten wir mal eine Sammelbestellung abgeben und dann einen guten Preis aushandeln... Ich brauche auch noch 2



Ich drei!


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

Macht erstmal den Preis klar


----------



## Renegado (26. März 2013)

Verstehe schon, da seid ihr euch alle recht einig 
Ich versuche mal einen testen zu kÃ¶nnen. Wobei ich 200â¬ fÃ¼r einen Sattel als extrem teuer empfinde.


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Billig ist er wirklich nicht.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Billig ist er wirklich nicht.



Was denkst Du, wenn wir 10 Dinger bestellen... Geht da was?


----------



## Junior97 (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was denkst Du, wenn wir 10 Dinger bestellen... Geht da was?




Da geht bestimmt was wenn man direkt bei Tune bestellt oder ihr schickt Sascha vorbei  
Tune is doch da am Schwarzwald


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2013)

Hab meinen neu-gebraucht ausm BM fÃ¼r 120â¬. Sogar als Alcantara mit 85g 
Absoluter Lieblingssattel. Passt auch besser als der SLR!


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Cool, gleich (22:10) gibt es die 2. Staffel von "Sons of Anarchy" auf Kabel1... Geile Serie!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich kann gar net mit.



Sieht bei mir genauso aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Auch hier muss dem Auge mal wieder etwas geboten werden....


























Prost und Ahoi


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Nett, Marcus Schulte-Lünzum auf WDR! Ab min 7

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/2013/03/26/lokalzeit_dortmund.xml


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Bist Du irgendwie am zappen Heute Abend?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Alles am laufen.... TV, IPad, IMac, IPhone, IPaid!


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

So viel Auswahl hab ich nicht!


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

Dir fehlt das IPaid 

Bin ja mal auf Sa gespannt, entweder gibt es in München eine Klatsche oder eine fette Überraschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Dir fehlt das IPaid
> 
> Bin ja mal auf Sa gespannt, entweder gibt es in München eine Klatsche oder eine fette Überraschung



Nö, den IMac besitze ich nicht, das Iphone liegt in der Küche und das IPad noch an einem anderen Ort.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, den IMac besitze ich nicht, das Iphone liegt in der Küche und das IPad noch an einem anderen Ort.



Macht es gerade etwas zu essen?

Gehe jetzt in die Falle...

GN8


----------



## InoX (27. März 2013)

Moin.

Gestern noch Hänsel und Gretel im Kino gesehen. Kurzweiliger Spaß der nicht sehr tiefgründig aber sehr blutig ist.


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## lone_wolf (27. März 2013)

Aufstehen bei dem herrlichen Sonnenschein ist wirklich klasse - nur leider immer noch ziemlich frostig...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2013)

hier wird es langsam... heute nochmal auto und morgen mal sehen...

vorhin nochkurz die reba ins zaboo gesteckt. wollte iegentlich nur schauen, ob ich noch nen 1,5zoll konus da hab... sieht gut aus. ich bin echt gespannt heute mittag noch schnell im baumarkt eine lange 10mm nuss kaufen, da die verschraubung ja ein ganzes stueck in der gabel ist und man mit ner normalen nuss net dran kommt...

ach ja: braucht jemand eine motion controle lockout auf der bruecke einheit fuer eine reba29 (sid koennte auch passen)?


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Hier ist auch wieder Sonnenschein bei Minus 3 Grad, jedoch hat der Ostwind ein wenig nachgelassen. Mal sehen was der tag bring, ich will nachher noch ein wenig Biken.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2013)

Moin

bei mir passen speedy, komfor, slr.

Habe nie nen test gemacht. fahren und schauen obs geht. Habe am anfang mit dem speedy auch immer probleme gehabt. Habe dann die nase vorne bischen angehoben und seit da bestens.


Ich könnt auch noch nen speedy brauchen. Hab gerade einen auf ebay ersteigert in weiss. Den werde ich strippen und versuchen ohne zu fahrn...ist nen experiment...


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

Mooin

SLR hat mir aufm MTB irgendwie gar net gepasst...Am Rennrad funktioniert er anscheinend wegen der etwas gestreckteren Sitzposition.

Viele leute denen der SLR nicht passt haben dann irgendwie mal den SPeedy probiert


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2013)

Muss heute abend noch an meinem steelecht wieder die bremsscheibenschrauben komplettieren. Habe letzte woche bei ner ausfahrt gemerkt, dass ich 4 schrauben der hinteren bremsscheibe verloren habe alle aus titan.

Haben sich beim fahren gelöst obwohl ich sie bombenfest angezogen habe...leider ohne stopmittel...

na ja, jetzt wirds ein mix aus schwarz und blau...


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

Das is mir noch nie passiertoO

Hab bis jetzt immer mit 6,2 Nm festgezogen, aber mit Schraubensicherung. Ohne is scheiß gefährlich


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Muss heute abend noch an meinem steelecht wieder die bremsscheibenschrauben komplettieren. Habe letzte woche bei ner ausfahrt gemerkt, dass ich 4 schrauben der hinteren bremsscheibe verloren habe alle aus titan.
> 
> Haben sich beim fahren gelöst obwohl ich sie bombenfest angezogen habe...leider ohne stopmittel...
> 
> na ja, jetzt wirds ein mix aus schwarz und blau...



Oh Mann, sei froh das Du das nicht während der Praxis bemerkt hast!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2013)

ich hab noch nie was gesichert und auch noch nie was verlohren...


----------



## Renegado (27. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Muss heute abend noch an meinem steelecht wieder die bremsscheibenschrauben komplettieren. Habe letzte woche bei ner ausfahrt gemerkt, dass ich 4 schrauben der hinteren bremsscheibe verloren habe alle aus titan.
> 
> Haben sich beim fahren gelöst obwohl ich sie bombenfest angezogen habe...leider ohne stopmittel...
> 
> na ja, jetzt wirds ein mix aus schwarz und blau...



Hör mal bitte auf die Umwelt mit deinen Edelmetallen zu zu müllen


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Hör mal bitte auf die Umwelt mit deinen Edelmetallen zu zu müllen


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits,
haben mich doch jetzt die Benachrichtigungstöne des Rechners über neue Beiträge im Forum aus meinen Mittagsschlaf gerissen,
Ihr Könnt doch nicht so ein Krach machen



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Muss heute abend noch an meinem steelecht wieder die bremsscheibenschrauben komplettieren. Habe letzte woche bei ner ausfahrt gemerkt, dass ich 4 schrauben der hinteren bremsscheibe verloren habe alle aus titan.
> 
> Haben sich beim fahren gelöst obwohl ich sie bombenfest angezogen habe...leider ohne stopmittel...
> 
> na ja, jetzt wirds ein mix aus schwarz und blau...


Die Hobby-Schrauber wieder, aber vielleicht hat die Schrauben auch jemand gebraucht



Renegado schrieb:


> Hör mal bitte auf die Umwelt mit deinen Edelmetallen zu zu müllen


 
Titan ist ein "edles" Metall, Edelmetalle sind Gold, Silber, Platin und Platinmetalle sagt der Goldschmied


----------



## Renegado (27. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Titan ist ein "edles" Metall, Edelmetalle sind Gold, Silber, Platin und Platinmetalle sagt der Goldschmied



Klug*******r


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2013)

ja ja lästert mal schön...ist mir bis dato auch noch nie passiert, seit ich mit bremsscheiben unterwegs bin.

Ja, das schöne titan...jetzt werdens halt wieder schwarze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. März 2013)

Habe gerade einen Schlacuh gewechselt und 66 g gespart.

Titanschrauben an den Scheiben hätte ich auch gerne noch.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2013)

zeig dir wo ich langgefahren bin, dann kannst du ev noch 4 finden in blau...würde passen


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

Hab gerade meine Wild Race R draufgemacht.


@ Jens HAtte mit der Alpine keine Probs...scheint wohl ein 29er Problem zu sein

Rollen schon total geil die Teile, soweit ich das nach Proberollen auffer Straße sagen kann...
Das Univega liegt jez bei 9250gr 100-150 Gramm gehen noch mit dem Lenker für die kürzeren Distanzen runter. Bis ich unter 9 bin isses nur noch ne Frage der Zeit


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. März 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Schlacuh gewechselt und 66 g gespart.
> 
> Titanschrauben an den Scheiben hätte ich auch gerne noch.



Titanschrauben an den Scheiben hätte Jens (Doc) auch gerne _noch_! 

Welcher Schlauch ist es denn geworden, dass du da so deutliches Einsparpotential hattest?


----------



## cpprelude (27. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> mein Bike nähert sich der Komplettierung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch meinerseits an die Geburtstagskinder.

Dein Rad wird gut! Ist das so in etwa der Sattelstützenauszug wie du ihn benötigst? Ich würde noch nen roten Selle Italia SLR XP, ne filigrane rote Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner verbauen, den Vorbau umdrehen und die Felgen entlabeln und dann wird's topp!


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Moin Cihan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2013)

Mich hats vorhin auf der letzten Eisschicht bei uns im Wald noch mal ganz schön geschmissen.
Knie tut weh und Bücken kann ich mich auch kaum noch. Bin halt noch einen Abhang runter gerollt...


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Ich bin vorhin noch mal 3 1/2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen und nun zwickt mein rechtes Knie. Hatte ich Montag schon nach der Tour nachdem ich an einer Kante etwas falsch durchgedrückt bin...


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mich hats vorhin auf der letzten Eisschicht bei uns im Wald noch mal ganz schön geschmissen.
> Knie tut weh und Bücken kann ich mich auch kaum noch. Bin halt noch einen Abhang runter gerollt...



Ui hört sich net gut an...Gute Besserung


> h bin vorhin noch mal 3 1/2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen und nun zwickt mein rechtes Knie. Hatte ich Montag schon nach der Tour nachdem ich an einer Kante etwas falsch durchgedrückt bin...


Haste mal KinesioTape versucht?


Bin eben auch 2,5h Unterwegs gewesen...Der Michelin geht wie Hölle
Grenzbereich kommt aber fürher als beim Rara, aber immernoch definiertInsgesamt ist die Karkasse und die Lauffläche merklich dicker als beim normalen Rara und etwas dünner als beim DD.
In 2.1 baut der aber wirklich schmaler...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2013)

Danke!
Für mich gehts gleich erstmal in die Sauna


----------



## Renn Maus (27. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Glückwünsche an Philipp und Alex!



Mensch Männers,
vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche.
Ich war leider fast 2 Tage off und da ist mir das gestern echt durchgegangen!!!!

PS:
Dafür hab ich feine Bikesachen auf dem Gabentisch gehabt


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

> Dafür hab ich feine Bikesachen auf dem Gabentisch gehabt



Na los wir wolln Bülder sehn


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2013)

sooo fertisch:









die vordere bremsleitung muss noch gekuerz werden und wenn die sitzpos passt, kommt der spacer ueber dem vorbau noch weg 

gabel aufmachen und daempfereinheit tauschen war gar kein sooo akt


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2013)

zwei verschiedene reifen geht gar nicht...

sieht halt ned nach lefty aus aber ich denk es wird seine arbeit tun...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2013)

Das Zaboo kommt gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2013)

ich bin mal gespannt, wie es sich faehrt. aber ne 2.lefty war mir einfach zu teuer... und wie gesagt, das vorderradt hat halt ne normale 240s.
fuers training wird es reichen... hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Glückwünsche an Philipp und Alex!



Würde mich dem gerne anschliessen....  Die besten Wünsche und alles Gute!!   

VG Marco


----------



## Junior97 (27. März 2013)

Zaboo gefällt !!


----------



## unocz (27. März 2013)

ja mir auch immer noch


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2013)

hab ich es doch ent voellig verhunzt  mal sehen, wie es sich faehrt... ich hoffe ja instaendig, das sich die reba net so sche*** faehrt wie die, die im epic war. ich hab noch die hoffnung, das es ein erbaermlich eingespeichtes vorderrad war und mein deluxe vorderrad besser ist


----------



## cpprelude (27. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Cihan!


 
Moin Jens!


----------



## Renegado (27. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Dein Rad wird gut! Ist das so in etwa der Sattelstützenauszug wie du ihn benötigst? Ich würde noch nen roten Selle Italia SLR XP, ne filigrane rote Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner verbauen, den Vorbau umdrehen und die Felgen entlabeln und dann wird's topp!



Huhu Cihan 

Ich habe mich schon ein-, zwei-mal drauf gesetzt und so fühlte sich die Höhe der Sattelstütze schon ganz gut an.
Beim Sattel bleib ich erstmal bei dem Billigen bis ich weiß was meinem Arsch gefällt 
Hast du für die Sattelstütze einen Vorschlag? 
Ich habe keine andere rote Sattelstütze gefunden, die nicht eloxiert ist sondern dieses Rot hat.
Vorbau ähnlich wie beim Sattel - mal schaun wie sich's besser anfühlt 
Die Labels sind wirklich hässlich, dass finde ich auch. Habe schon einmal mit Photoshop rum probiert und entlabelt sah es einfach besser aus. Kommt also direkt als nächste Maßnahme!


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ui hört sich net gut an...Gute Besserung
> 
> Haste mal KinesioTape versucht?
> 
> ...



Das waere mal eine Idee!


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

Hab es auch hin und wieder letzte Saison mal benutzt, war auf jedenfall ganz gut.
ISt auf jedenfall nen Versuch wert...sonne Rolle kostet bei amazon um die 7 Anleitungen gibbet überall, auch auf youtube und co...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2013)

Jetzt ebenfalls  mit  neuer S-works - Kurbel  und  1080er Kassette ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2013)

In die vollen,... Aber dann nur die rx...
Finde ich gut! man muss wissen, wo man Geld sparen kann, um es woanders wieder raus zu hauen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2013)

Der hintere Pneu  ist noch von dir...    


Achja, R1X!! Also nur die Sättel .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2013)

Auf den Bildern wirkt das irgendwie anders als live.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2013)

Mir gefällts richtig gut, schön stimmig

Evtl könnte die gelbe Reifenschrift noch wech...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. März 2013)

Geb ich dir Recht....

Danke


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern wirkt das irgendwie anders als live.



Ich hab es ja schon im Original gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

so nun mal gescheit im freien:





Todo: tuermchen weg, leitung kuerzen und bremse entlueften. 
ich schau au mal wie sich die roten hope spanner machen, die noch im keller liegen...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Moin!

Ich hätte gern auch so ein Niner 
Fahren werde ich heute wohl auch nicht mehr. Nach dieser Nacht fühlt es sich wie eine gebrochene Rippe an. Bin ja auch ganz ungünstig zu erst auf dem Eis aufgeschlagen 

Helfen könnten sie mir im KH allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Moin Jungs,

Wir suchen noch schnelle Leute für unsere Titelverteidigung am Alfsee dieses Jahr. www.aktisee.de -> Männer und Mix 8ter wollen wir fahren und brauchen noch Hilfe! Betreuer und Mechaniker haben wir. Also wie sieht es aus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

rippe? aua! das ist sche***
 @ohneworte ... ich hab ja mal geschaut... aber das ist nun echt out of reach fuer mal schnell hinfahren


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Hab mir ja schon mal eine gebrochen. Fühlt sich halt ähnlich an. Vielleicht auch nur geprellt.

@ Alfsee: Wollte dieses Jahr vorerst kein weiteres XCO-Rennen ausfallen lassen.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rippe? aua! das ist sche***
> @_ohneworte_ ... ich hab ja mal geschaut... aber das ist nun echt out of reach fuer mal schnell hinfahren


 
Bei mir das gleiche...sorry


----------



## BENDERR (28. März 2013)

mhh..wär gar nicht soooo weit weg. 
aber an dem WE is hier der 1. saisonhöhepunkt ..

schickes zaboo und niner übrigens


----------



## maddda (28. März 2013)

Moin Leute



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so nun mal gescheit im freien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zaboo finde ich total geil! Sag mal fährst du nur noch Rennen mit deinem Epic? So wirklich Trainingsbikeniveau is das ja nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rippe? aua! das ist sche***
> @ohneworte ... ich hab ja mal geschaut... aber das ist nun echt out of reach fuer mal schnell hinfahren



Wieso? Du bist doch schnell!

Phillip (Madda) ist im übrigen im Team dabei!


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mhh..wär gar nicht soooo weit weg.
> aber an dem WE is hier der 1. saisonhöhepunkt ..
> 
> schickes zaboo und niner übrigens



Saisonhöhepunkt, ja am Alfsee!


----------



## maddda (28. März 2013)

So jetzt gehts ds erstmal zusammen mit Vaddi aufs Rad Wetter is hier zwar bewölkt und kalt, aber trocken


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Bei mir ist am heutigen Tage Knieschonung und somit Pause angesagt. Wir wollen ja morgen 55-75 Kilometer (je nach Wetterlage und Form) Wiehencrosstrecke nachfahren. Und die hat ein paar Höhenmeter mehr als bei uns die Strecken.

http://www.wiehen-cross.de/


----------



## BENDERR (28. März 2013)

so, canyon ready to race und das trainingsbike ist auch wieder sauber 
morgen nochmal ne kleine runde beine lockern und samstag startet dann die mtb saison


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> 
> 
> Das Zaboo finde ich total geil! Sag mal fährst du nur noch Rennen mit deinem Epic? So wirklich Trainingsbikeniveau is das ja nich



awaaa,... alles billig! reba, x9... elixir5 sl bremse...
ok, der zaboo rahmen, die xtr kurbel, der 240s/crest lrs, token stuetze, slr kit carbon...

problem ist: ich bin mit dem epic schneller


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

KCNC Stütze ist nun da und der Bock wieder fast schwarz mit wenig Elox-Rot.
Da ich gerade den Bohrer in der Hand hatte, habe ich die Schalter vom X.9 etwas griffiger gemacht. Jeweils mit einem 2er Bohrer kurz angesenkt. Greift sich gleich viel besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

ach ja... laut liste 9,2kg ... wiegse hat der kollege 

wenn das wetter in muensingen so wie jetzt ist, werde ich das zaboo nehmen. da brauch ich wegen <1:40h net das epic voll sauen... die lager sidn gut, aber man muss es ja net mit gewalt...


----------



## Junior97 (28. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> awaaa,... alles billig! reba, x9... elixir5 sl bremse...
> ok, der zaboo rahmen, die xtr kurbel, der 240s/crest lrs, token stuetze, slr kit carbon...
> 
> problem ist: ich bin mit dem epic schneller




Beim CC Race auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2013)

Sascha, nicht falsch verstehen, aber z.Zt. gefällt mir das Zaboo so gut wie noch nie. 
Optisch erzeugt der Steuerrohrbereich mit verbauter Lefty echt Augenkrebs...
Sie mag sich gut fahren, aber ich vermisse bei meinen normalen Gabel nix. Und JA, bei mir fährt die Optik halt mit.

Ich finde es so klasse!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Beim CC Race auch ?



hmm ich hab hier ne xc trainingsrunde und be iden ersten vergleichen war ich net lahmer. bei ~80kg koerpergewicht macht 1kg unterschied am rad den ich durch das hammer fahrwerk erkaufe nicht so viel aus. klar merk ich das 1kg schon, aber wie ich mit dem epic das gas stehen lassen kann ist kriminell!
und auf marathons... mal ne kleine rechnung: 1kg masse 1000hm innerhalb einer stunde hoch bewegen sind... 2,7watt! klar, abbremsen beschleunigen... aber das ist eh net meins 



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sascha, nicht falsch verstehen, aber z.Zt. gefällt mir das Zaboo so gut wie noch nie.
> Optisch erzeugt der Steuerrohrbereich mit verbauter Lefty echt Augenkrebs...
> Sie mag sich gut fahren, aber ich vermisse bei meinen normalen Gabel nix. Und JA, bei mir fährt die Optik halt mit.
> 
> Ich finde es so klasse!!



ich finde das zaboo jetzt auch optisch ansprechender. das ich bei derlefty die front immer hinter ner start nummer verstecken musste sagte ich ja immer.
im epic passt das um welten besser. so hab ich ja nun beides huebsch... und fuer das trainingsrad sollte die performance der reba reichen... aber zur lefty sind das welten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2013)

...wundert mich, dass dein Nachwuchs nicht "Lefty" heisst....   

Du alter Einarm-Fetischist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

naja... luke (lukas) passt noch besser 
und die lefty ist halt echt hammer... gerade wenn man mehr als 50kg wiegt und es bergab laufen lassen will


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Wollt schon sagen, der Name passt doch ?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

waer es ein maedel geworden hiese sie lea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. März 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

ohne sche*** ist schon durchs weibe abgesegnet...


----------



## BENDERR (28. März 2013)




----------



## Junior97 (28. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... luke (lukas) passt noch besser
> und die lefty ist halt echt hammer... gerade wenn man mehr als 50kg wiegt und es bergab laufen lassen will



Mit ner Reba und ner SID kannses aber auch ganz schön krachen lassen denke ich. Die werden ja auch im 4x viel gefahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Sid würde ich mein Kind aber nicht unbedingt nennen


----------



## Junior97 (28. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sid würde ich mein Kind aber nicht unbedingt nennen



 
Sag mal Marcel wie issen das Wetter bei euch anner Möhne ?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Mama sagt nur noch: "Blütenblätter die durch die Luft fliegen".
Ist schon noch kalt und teilweise hält sich der Schnee im Wald hartnäckig.


----------



## maddda (28. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sid würde ich mein Kind aber nicht unbedingt nennen


Müsste da spontan immer an den Kollegen hier denken:


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Eben


----------



## Junior97 (28. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mama sagt nur noch: "Blütenblätter die durch die Luft fliegen".
> Ist schon noch kalt und teilweise hält sich der Schnee im Wald hartnäckig.



Das wird ein Trainingslager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Mit ner Reba und ner SID kannses aber auch ganz schön krachen lassen denke ich. Die werden ja auch im 4x viel gefahren.



aber mit steckachse und in 26zoll... und die sind alle noch keine lefty gefahren! sonst wuerden die alle 90mm pbr lefties fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

In einigen Kurven besonders Forstautobahn ist noch Eis. Schön platt gefahren vom Pickup und dann überfroren!


----------



## Junior97 (28. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> In einigen Kurven besonders Forstautobahn ist noch Eis. Schön platt gefahren vom Pickup und dann überfroren!



Och nö


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

Die Trails gehen aber klar 

Mal schauen ob ich es morgen überhaupt aufs Rad schaffe.
Irgendwo zwischen 10./11. Rippe hinten links drückts nun ganz schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

hmmm... ich glaub morgen koche ich mal ne kette in wachs... am zabooo kann ich das ja mal testen. hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit ketten wachsen?


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> waer es ein maedel geworden hiese sie lea



Bei uns ist das ne Katze!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmmm... ich glaub morgen koche ich mal ne kette in wachs... am zabooo kann ich das ja mal testen. hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit ketten wachsen?



Frag halt die im LB Forum


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

hab i doch scho 
bin noch am mit mir kaempfen...


----------



## Renegado (28. März 2013)

Huhu Leute,

mein Bike ist fast fertig nur eine Kleinigkeit macht mir Sorgen. 
Damit ich die vordere Bremse schön an der Gabel verlegen kann, brauche ich irgendwie eine zweite Halterung für den Schlauch - Irgendwas Tape-artiges zum fixieren. 

Habt ihr Rat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

nimm doch so ne klebehalterung für zughüllen. Ich hab das an menem steelecht gemacht. Hält bombe...

Sowas zb


----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

hab heute noch was abgeholt...ne raceface short für den sommer am strand...und nen thomson lenker...sieht geil aus das ding und die paar gramm nehm ich in kauf...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> mein Bike ist fast fertig nur eine Kleinigkeit macht mir Sorgen.
> Damit ich die vordere Bremse schön an der Gabel verlegen kann, brauche ich irgendwie eine zweite Halterung für den Schlauch - Irgendwas Tape-artiges zum fixieren.
> ...







Sowas?  Gibt es bei Rose.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2013)

Kann was

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab heute noch was abgeholt...ne raceface short für den sommer am strand...und nen thomson lenker...sieht geil aus das ding und die paar gramm nehm ich in kauf...







Hi Jens!!!

Gefällt!   Warum hast du dich eigentlich für die Marzocci entschieden? Bin mal auf Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens!!!
> 
> Gefällt!   Warum hast du dich eigentlich für die Marzocci entschieden? Bin mal auf Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt.



Ich hab hier auch noch eine rote Marzocci rumfliegen. Die ist für das GT LTS eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

zocchi ist eigentlich nen versuch die bockende reba zu ersetzen. da mir die performance der reba nie zugesagt hat. Einfach zu hart oder zu weich und die einstellerei.

Zocchi ist bis jetzt klasse zu fahren. Super ansprechverhalten, steif und einfach einzustellen.

Das gewicht ist ja normal, aber bei mir ist das gewicht nicht mehr immer so wichtig.


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Ja wenn man schwanger ist!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja wenn man schwanger ist!



Ja ja Jens...der stock wird noch fliegen...in deine speiche

Schade biste ned da im august


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Wenn es nach mir geht schon, nur leider geht es nicht immer nach mir...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir geht schon, nur leider geht es nicht immer nach mir...



Je Jens, das kennen wir alle hier...am liebsten wären wir überall wo was los ist aber leider....


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Je Jens, das kennen wir alle hier...am liebsten wären wir überall wo was los ist aber leider....



Genau das ist das Motto:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDuW3NvjqJY"]The Sisters of Mercy -- More - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2013)

Nabend Männer,
da ja doch nach 20.00 noch Techzeugs diskutiert wird, eine Frage von mir: Gibt es irgendwo eine schmale Edelstahl-Singlespeedkette nicht breiter als ca. 7mm ?



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> waer es ein maedel geworden hiese sie lea


Was nicht ist kann noch werden



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Trails gehen aber klar
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich es morgen überhaupt aufs Rad schaffe.
> Irgendwo zwischen 10./11. Rippe hinten links drückts nun ganz schön


 
Du könntest dir vorm Start mit dem Schraubstock den kleinen Finger klemmen und schon merkste die Rippen nicht mehr



Renegado schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> mein Bike ist fast fertig nur eine Kleinigkeit macht mir Sorgen.
> Damit ich die vordere Bremse schön an der Gabel verlegen kann, brauche ich irgendwie eine zweite Halterung für den Schlauch - Irgendwas Tape-artiges zum fixieren.
> ...


Mach aber die Klebestelle schön sauber sonst hält es nicht,----ich weiß schon----Klugs......r----


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Je Jens, das kennen wir alle hier...am liebsten wären wir überall wo was los ist aber leider....


----------



## Renegado (29. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sowas?  Gibt es bei Rose.....



Und wonach muss ich da suchen? Finde irgendwie nichts wenn ich nach Halterung und Bremsen oder Zügen suche


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

Moin jungs...meine findest du sofort

Heute ist grau, scheizz wetter, nass...aber wir gehen ne laufrunde machen und danach werd ich sicher noch auf den bock gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. März 2013)

moin doc und rest........
bei mir ist jetzt die 3te woche ohne zu fahren vergangen, muss dann wohl wieder von null anfangen (kotz)
das schlimme ist, das es immer noch nicht gut ist


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Moin Jungs,

Ich werde mich gleich mit Damdam treffen und dann wohl die 55 Kilometerrunde drehen. Soll ja eine lockere Tour werden und da sind dann immerhin schon 1000 Hm dabei.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Ich werde mich gleich mit Damdam treffen und dann wohl die 55 Kilometerrunde drehen. Soll ja eine lockere Tour werden und da sind dann immerhin schon 1000 Hm dabei.
> 
> ...




Ich spuhle heute dann mal auch meine 1500hm auf 30km ab...


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Das gleicht sich ja über die Streckenlänge wieder ein wenig aus Du kleiner Angeber!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Und wonach muss ich da suchen? Finde irgendwie nichts wenn ich nach Halterung und Bremsen oder Zügen suche



Moin Männers, moin Rene....

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-cablehorse/aid:40619

Oder du gibst Leitungshalter in die Suchleiste ein.


Gruss Marco


----------



## maddda (29. März 2013)

Moin Männers


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Ich glaub die sind fertig...





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Auch so'n schaizz Wetter bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

Super Winterwetter hier mit 0°C und ca. 6cm Neuschnee und es schneit immer noch.
Wir wollten Heute eine schöne Tandemtour fahren, na gut gehe ich halt den Keller aufräumen.
Viel Spaß den Outdoor-Aktivisten, seid schön vorsichtig und brecht Euch nicht die Knochen. 

Ich hatte noch eine Frage:  Gibt es irgendwo eine schmale Edelstahl-Singlespeedkette nicht breiter als ca. 7mm ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe nur eine mit knapp 9mm gefunden und die geht nicht durch den Kettenspanner
Gruß Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaub die sind fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halbzeit. Musst nur umdrehen....


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

endlich schneits hier wieder 
hatte  nach 2 tagen sonne und ~5°C schon befürchtet der winter wär schon vorbei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Quatsch, ist doch erst Ende März.....     



....ich kann es nicht mehr sehen. Schaizz Klimaerwärmung da...


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

ende märz?
auf meinem kalender ist erst mitte januar:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Hier hat es ueber 10grad und ist sonnig. Nachher aufs bike
Die haben net halbzeit, die haben tonne! Aber ich hatte noch nen paar orginal da...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2013)

Oha, ich glaube, wenn ich wieder nach Hause fahre, wird das Wetter besser: 5 °C und Sonne sind für Montag angesagt. Momentan interessiert es mich nicht, da es in Zell am See warm ist. Es ist fast gewöhunngsbedürftig, nicht mehr 3 Schichten oben herum und 2 unten herum tragen zu müssen... Heute werde ich mal nach Kaprun fahren.











Allerdings merke ich jetzt, dass ich bei einem längeren Ausflug in die Berge definitiv ein Kettenblatt mit < 30 Zähnen brauche...
Leider ist auch nicht allles zu fahren, weil auf den "richtigen" Wegen entweder zu viel Schnee liegt oder weil die Wege für Radfahrer gesperrt sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ende märz?
> auf meinem kalender ist erst mitte januar:


 
 Aber zu was brauchst du eigentlich den Kalender ? zum Fenster abdunkeln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Jetzt bin ich neidisch, Christian. Dort wäre ich jetzt auch gerne...   

Oben mit dem Board, unten mit dem Bike.
Danach was Kühles in der Baumbar!!    - Falls es die noch gibt!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2013)

Baumbar? Ich weiß nicht, ob es die gibt, aber wir waren gestern in einem Restaurant namens "Grüner Baum" oder so.
Ja, ich find's auch gut hier. Allerdings fallen gerade ein paar Schneeflocken. Ab Mittag soll's wieder schön sein. Und morgen wird's wohl richtig gut mit Sonne und 10 °C. Ich will gar nicht daran denken, am Montag wieder 1100 km nach Hause zu fahren.
Auf Skiern oder Snowboard bin ich nicht unterwegs. Alle anderen schon, aber ich habe das Rad ja nicht umsonst mitgenommen.


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber zu was brauchst du eigentlich den Kalender ? zum Fenster abdunkeln.



ja


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Oje, hoffe es ist richtig was ich hier schreibe....  Laaaaaange her inzwischen:

Von der Kitzsteinhornbahn  aus -falls es die noch gibt, dort ist ja damals das Feuer im Tunnel ausgebrochen und viele Leute kamen dabei um-  Richtung Ortskern runter und dann rechts ins Ort rein. War ein großer Parkplatz. Gegenüber diverse Märkte...

Schöne Partybar!! 

Zell ist auch schön....

Viel Spass dort noch


----------



## Metrum (29. März 2013)

*Ostern fällt aus! *






Ich wünsche euch allen trotzdem paar schöne Tage, macht das Beste daraus Jungs und wir lesen voneinander.
Geht langsam aufwärts.
Beste Grüße...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Das wünsche ich dir und deiner Family auch! Ebenso dem Rest hier....


----------



## maddda (29. März 2013)

Dein Doofer Kalender hat recht hier schneit es auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Viel Spass dort noch



Danke! Jetzt muss nur noch das Lesen der Karte ordentlich klappen


----------



## unocz (29. März 2013)

so jetzt auf nach freiburg.............
euch auch allen schöne ostern/feiertage !


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

Dann mal frohe Ostern!

Hier hat es noch mal kurz geschneit. Meine Trainingsrunde hab ich abgebrochen. Springende Kette und bei abschüssigen Holzstufen mit Wurzeln mich mit dem Bock vor einen Baum gesetzt. 
Im Moment läufts!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann mal frohe Ostern!
> 
> Hier hat es noch mal kurz geschneit. Meine Trainingsrunde hab ich abgebrochen. Springende Kette und bei abschüssigen Holzstufen mit Wurzeln mich mit dem Bock vor einen Baum gesetzt.
> Im Moment läufts!


Ich hatte doch heute Früh gesagt ihr sollt vorsichtig Fahren

Frohe Ostergrüße aus Naumburg


----------



## maddda (29. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch heute Früh gesagt ihr sollt vorsichtig Fahren
> 
> Frohe Ostergrüße aus Naumburg



Also wer da schonmal wirklich Eier drin gefunden hat, hatte nen verdammt schlechten Tag

Von mir auch Schöne Ostern an alle!


----------



## zett78 (29. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also wer da schonmal wirklich Eier drin gefunden hat, hatte nen verdammt schlechten Tag
> 
> Von mir auch Schöne Ostern an alle!



Chicks with dicks


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

frohe ostern euch allen. Bin gerade zurück mit freundin von einer zweigeteilten tour. Heute morgen 1000 uhr losgefahren und nach der ersten rupigen abfahrt der steuersatz locker

Wollte das ding alles richten ging aber iw ned. hab da ne 1/2 stunde gefummelt nix, das ding blieb locker...

Also nach hause und in den bikemechanikerraum

Den steuersatz mal auseinander gemacht geputzt und wieder eingebaut.
Hab dann den fehler gefunden beim einbau. Ich habe die oberste schale ned genügend eingedrückt...scheizze man...bis ich das gecheckt habe

Nach getaner arbeit dann wieder aufs rad. Am anfang noch schön trocken ohne regen. nach 1h gings dann los aber wie...eisregen,schnee,regen und nach dem ersten berg frage ich noch meine freundin wolln wir weiter, sie voll die herte rausgehängt...na klar doch. Also gings auf den zweiten hügel hoch. da wieder schnee und bergab natürlich dann durchgefroren, durchnässt. Etwas gutes hat es dann doch noch gehabt...die bikes blieben sauber

23/4h und die seele ist wieder zufrieden...

grüsse aus der schweiz mit scheizz wetter...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Nachdem ich vor der Tour eine blieb tzeblanke silberne Kette hatte und sie nach nur 2h pechschwarz war wurde sie eben gekocht und hängt nun zum trocknen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann mal frohe Ostern!
> 
> Hier hat es noch mal kurz geschneit. Meine Trainingsrunde hab ich abgebrochen. Springende Kette und bei abschüssigen Holzstufen mit Wurzeln mich mit dem Bock vor einen Baum gesetzt.
> Im Moment läufts!



So was kennen ich... Hab auch schon downhills abgebrochen und boinstrasse heim gefahren. Einfach kein flow! Und bevor man von Wurzel zu Eitelkeit fliegt insb sich Kapital lang macht ist es besser es einzusehen, das man mal nen scheiß Tag hat... Kommt halt mal vor...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> frohe ostern euch allen. Bin gerade zurück mit freundin von einer zweigeteilten tour. Heute morgen 1000 uhr losgefahren und nach der ersten rupigen abfahrt der steuersatz locker
> 
> Wollte das ding alles richten ging aber iw ned. hab da ne 1/2 stunde gefummelt nix, das ding blieb locker...
> 
> ...



Hatte ich vor kurzem auch... Lösung war die zerrissene Kralle! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2013)

Sooo, ich bin auch gerade von meiner heutigen Tour zurück. Ich bin rund um Kaprun umhergefahren. Wohnen möchte ich da nicht (genau wie in Zell), aber zum Radeln ziemlich ansprechend - wenn denn mal alles frei ist. Die Worldcup-Strecke von 2002 konnte ich aus diesem Grund leider nicht fahren. Bilder habe ich auch wieder ordentlich gemacht 






*So trüb sah es morgens noch aus. Es wurde dann aber noch richtig sonnig und warm.*


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

bin gerade bischen neidisch auf dein aufenthalt...geniess die zeit in zell...

April ist dann wieder zeit zu matze ins vinschgau zu pilgern. Bamboo ist gebucht...gutes essen, wellness und nette leute. 

Wir freuen uns auf Vinschgaubike...


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

frohe ostern! 

http://youtu.be/V8L0HprVHhY


hab eben auch noch ne lockere runde mit dem hier gedreht:






passt jetzt alles.. nur Quietschen meine pedale und/oder die schuhe beim treten!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2013)

Sieht bis auf die Farbe des vorderen Bremssattels super aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2013)

Pass bitte auf die Ventile auf, Benjamin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ostern fällt aus! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Veikko!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Pass bitte auf die Ventile auf, Benjamin.



Wieso das? Die sind doch nur bei einer Kombination aus RK und CrossRide gefährdet


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sieht bis auf die Farbe des vorderen Bremssattels super aus.



danke. 
ja, das ist mir auch noch ein kleiner dorn im auge.. 
mal sehen was ich da noch mache.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Pass bitte auf die Ventile auf, Benjamin.



wie meinst du das? 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieso das? Die sind doch nur bei einer Kombination aus RK und CrossRide gefährdet



das sind crossride..


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?


Ventile stehen nicht senkrecht zum Speichenloch; hinten stärker, als vorne.
Kommt vom Bremsen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Erster bricht zu der gewandten Kette:
Geht erstaunlich einfach.
Die Kette ist erstmal voll steif
Nach einer Umdrehung rennt es wie ab!

Ich bin gespannt wir lange es bei dem aktuellen siff hält, aber der erste Eindruck ist echt gut 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

ahso, danke für den hinweis, constantin. (?)
werd ein auge drauf behalten 

was genau hast du mit deiner kette gemacht, sascha?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

In spuehli und kochendem Wasser gewaschen und dann in flüssigem kerzenwachs (teelichter) gebadet. Trocknen und aufs rad

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So was kennen ich... Hab auch schon downhills abgebrochen und boinstrasse heim gefahren. Einfach kein flow! Und bevor man von Wurzel zu Eitelkeit fliegt insb sich Kapital lang macht ist es besser es einzusehen, das man mal nen scheiß Tag hat... Kommt halt mal vor...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Dachte ich mir auch. Bevor es mich ganz zerlegt und die Kiste noch dazu 

So schauts nun aus und wieder bei 8,5kg


----------



## BENDERR (29. März 2013)

was ist das denn für ein tourenlenker?


----------



## Renegado (29. März 2013)

Hey Leute,

habe gerade die Labels von meinen Laufrädern entfernt, aber leider sind überall noch Klebereste 

Habe mir jetzt mal Nagellackentfern von der Mitbewohner ausgeliehen.
Jetzt habe ich gerade Bedenken: Sollte ich den Entferner verdünnen um den Lack zu schonen? Nicht das mir das Finish mit runter kommt 

PS: Cooles Radl crimson! Mir gefällt nur die Kurbel nicht. Passt irgendwie nicht rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

Der Tourenlenker schont die Handgelenke  Beim KCNC ist mir ab und zu mal der kleine Finger eingeschlafen...
Mehr Breite (+6cm) und etwas Rise (besser im DH) sind genau richtig. 

@ Rene: Danke! leichter + Optik ist schwer möglich ohne das Sparschwein zu köpfen.  (schwarze XT wäre z.B. nett)

Ich hab meine DT-Swiss übrigens auch mit Verdünnung behandelt, hat dem Lack keinen Abbruch getan.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Scheiß auf verdünnen! Gib ihm!

Hübsch für ein Kinder rad

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

War klar 
Von dem Bock werde ich mich wohl nie?! trennen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War klar
> Von dem Bock werde ich mich wohl nie?! trennen



Warum auch? kann doch was!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warum auch? kann doch was!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Nützt nur nix wenn der Biker nichts kann!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja ja Jens...der stock wird noch fliegen...in deine speiche
> 
> Schade biste ned da im august



Und Recht hat er


----------



## Renegado (29. März 2013)

********. Unter dem Label des Vorderrads ist ein richtiges Loch in der Felge


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und Recht hat er



Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ahso, danke für den hinweis, constantin. (?)
> werd ein auge drauf behalten
> 
> was genau hast du mit deiner kette gemacht, sascha?


 

Name ist korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> In spuehli und kochendem Wasser gewaschen und dann in flüssigem kerzenwachs (teelichter) gebadet. Trocknen und aufs rad
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Das mit dem Kerzenwachs liest sich interessant. Funzt das gut? Bleibt alles schön sauber?

Ich bin mit meinem Finish Line Teflon Plus nicht zufrieden. Saut sich nach einer Tour voll  Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass das Schmiermittel es nicht geschafft hat, zu trocknen... muss ich beim nächsten mal wohl mit dem Föhn drüber...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> ********. Unter dem Label des Vorderrads ist ein richtiges Loch in der Felge



Bitte was?


----------



## Renegado (29. März 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bitte was?



Ich bin verwirrt. In beiden Laufrädern ist rechts in der Flanke unter den Labels jeweils ein kleines Loch


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kerzenwachs liest sich interessant. Funzt das gut? Bleibt alles schön sauber?
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Finish Line Teflon Plus nicht zufrieden. Saut sich nach einer Tour voll  Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass das Schmiermittel es nicht geschafft hat, zu trocknen... muss ich beim nächsten mal wohl mit dem Föhn drüber...



Ich werde weiter berichten. Morgen erste Einheit damit. War heute echt angefressen! Kann doch net sein, das ich vor jedem fahren nach schmieren muss...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. In beiden Laufrädern ist rechts in der Flanke unter den Labels jeweils ein kleines Loch



Kenne das auch. 
Oft ist da auch eine Sicke , meist bei gestecktem Felgenstoß ( z.B. günstige DT-Serie, Mavic Crossride...).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich werde weiter berichten. Morgen erste Einheit damit. War heute echt angefressen! *Kann doch net sein, das ich vor jedem fahren nach schmieren muss...*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Doch, doch...  

Habe mich gerade mit Maik darüber unterhalten. Geht uns nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Voll normal!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

Du alter Ballermann-Cowboy, du !!   

Von heute:


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2013)

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer ein recht dünnes Öl ausm Baummarkt. Vorteil ist, dass die Kette nicht so schnell einsifft. Schmiert hinreichend und wenig Widerstand.

Klar: nach jeder Regenfahrt/ abspritzen mit Schlauch muss nachgeschmiert werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Naja... Vllt ist es mit dem was echt besser. Bleibt ja auch nix dran kleben und Wasser sollte halbwegs abperlen.
Der einzige Nachteil sollte sein, dass man zum "nach schmieren" die Kette aufmachen muss und in den Topf... Das geht aber flott und sollte nur alle 500km nötig sein...

Aber man wird sehen.

Ach ja, die reba... Da liegen Welten zwischen! Aber fürs training längst es... Besser als ne starrgabel ist sie,... Bissle 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Ach ja, die reba*... Da liegen Welten zwischen! *Aber fürs training längst es... Besser als ne starrgabel ist sie,... Bissle *
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaschaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Naja über Steifigkeit will ich mal nix sagen,... Das merkt man in 10cm tiefem Schlamm net so 

Aber das ansprechverhalten... Mein Gott! Hab dann vorhin nochmal mit POS und neg Druck rum gespielt,... Mal sehen, ob es besser wird... Aber wäre ja bitter, wenn die Gabel gleich gut wäre 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

hallo jungs...gerade gut gespiesen...

Sascha:
Sicher muss man nach jeder fahrt die kette schön mit dem lappen reiningen und wieder ölen. das ist bei mir standart

reba:
Ist für mich eine der schlechtesten gabeln die ich gefahren bin. Ansprechverhalten gleich null und einstellung mühsam...wenss nicht sein muss nicht mehr...

Ach ja, und nen guten weisswein habe ich auch noch entdeckt...so für ende august bei mir...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Wie ich mit Öl pflegen muss weis ich ja... Mach ich ja schon ne weile. Aber manchmal versuchte ich gerne neues und auch unkonventionelles... Bin ja 2fach und 1fach gefahren, lange bevor es Kommerz wurde 

Gabel: bei mir gab es 2 moeglichkeiten: billig oder richtig.
Und billig war halt qr9 und da wurde es die reba... Wenn ich es richtig gemacht hatte war noch ne lefty gekommen... Aber ich bring die reba noch zum akzeptabel federn 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs...gerade gut gespiesen...
> 
> Sascha:
> Sicher muss man nach jeder fahrt die kette schön mit dem lappen reiningen und wieder ölen. das ist bei mir standart
> ...



Toblerone & Weisswein....    Passt!  

Also die REBA ist mMn um Welten gescheiter und besser als eine Manitou Tower. 
Marzocci-Erfahrungen habe ich nur von früher, aber die war damals _schaizze_ und musste einer RS Psylo weichen...

Meine letzten REBAs´waren alle astrein. 
Wenn man die Abstimmung raus hat, läuft´s wie geschmiert!

Fox mag ich gar nicht. Die siffen wie ´ne nasse Hündin und Kollegen haben früher immer über lose Gabelkronen geklagt.
Deren Preispolitik ist sowie unter aller Wutz....


So, zurück zum Weisswein!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

Ich mag es rot!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Toblerone & Weisswein....    Passt!
> 
> Also die REBA ist mMn um Welten gescheiter und besser als eine Manitou Tower.
> Marzocci-Erfahrungen habe ich nur von früher, aber die war damals _schaizze_ und musste einer RS Psylo weichen...
> ...




Ja ja marco, die woche steht...letzte august woche mit anschliesendem besuch der eurobike...den Jens (OW) besuchen

Sorry aber die reba ist für mich mal scheizze...die tower top und die fox an meinem trailbomber ist ebenfalls top. die geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden...

Bei mir gibts alles....toblerone, grillparty, rotwein, bier, schönes wetter, scheizz wetter, hübsche frauen, geile trails, berge, seen, tattoos, usw...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mag es rot!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




haben wir ja acuh sascha und was für ein gutes feines tröpfchen...lecker schmecker...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

sascha..günstig wäre meine manitou tower pro gewesen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja ja marco, die woche steht...letzte august woche mit anschliesendem besuch der eurobike...den Jens (OW) besuchen
> 
> Sorry aber die reba ist für mich mal scheizze...die tower top und die fox an meinem trailbomber ist ebenfalls top. die geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden...
> 
> Bei mir gibts alles....toblerone, grillparty, rotwein, bier, schönes wetter, scheizz wetter, hübsche frauen, geile trails, berge, seen, tattoos, usw...



Kann nicht definitiv zusagen, aber ich arbeite daran.....    

Hätte so´n Bock drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wo bekommst du die hübschen Frauen denn her????


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du alter Ballermann-Cowboy, du !!
> 
> Von heute:



Da liegt auf alle Fälle weniger Schnee als da wo wir Biken wollten...


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mag es rot!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



dito!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kann nicht definitiv zusagen, aber ich arbeite daran.....
> 
> Hätte so´n Bock drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wo bekommst du die hübschen Frauen denn her????



die muss ich ned herkriegen...da gehen wir einfach mal nach luzern in denn ausgang

spätestens nach dem abend werden sie den rest der woche bei uns rumhängen

keine panik marco. Ich hab die woche einfach mel deponiert. wer eben kann kann und sonst nicht. Wäre schon mal cool die ganze blase hier zusammenzukriegen...ETWR treffen sozusagen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sascha..günstig wäre meine manitou tower pro gewesen



Jooo aber weis, net tapered und kein remote. Den brauch ich nämlich, wenn ich zB in Münsingen mit fahre. Bei dem aktuellen wetter Säue ich mir nicht wegen popligen 40km das epic zu 

Euer treffen hört sich nach Spass an 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

*Sascha*, wir quatschen nochmal wegen der MC-Einheit....
Der Knopf wäre auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jooo aber weis, net tapered und kein remote. Den brauch ich nämlich, wenn ich zB in Münsingen mit fahre. Bei dem aktuellen wetter Säue ich mir nicht wegen popligen 40km das epic zu
> 
> Euer treffen hört sich nach Spass an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Ich denke spass werden wir haben...man kann auch mal nur 2 tage auftauchen...sascha für dich wären das nicht mal 2h fahrt...

cihan war ja schonmal da und er hats ned bereut...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. März 2013)

so jungs....frau ruft
meine pflichten erfüllen...gute nacht bis morgen...


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so jungs....frau ruft
> meine pflichten erfüllen...gute nacht bis morgen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2013)

@ TT: klar ist der bei. Mache dir morgen ein Bild.

@ doc: Lust ja, aber ich lass weib und Kinde schon zu viel alleine (finale, sella,...) aber mal sehen,... Zur not 2014 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so jungs....frau ruft
> meine pflichten erfüllen...gute nacht bis morgen...



Jetzt noch Putzen??


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

Wohl nur das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich werde weiter berichten. Morgen erste Einheit damit. War heute echt angefressen! Kann doch net sein, das ich vor jedem fahren nach schmieren muss...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Danke!

Ganz ähnlich, wie bei mir! 

Vorher hatte ich ein Mittel, welches einmal aufgetragen und getrocknet (Außenbedingungen waren selbstverständlich trocken: bin doch "Schönwetter"fahrer) jeglichen Schmutz, Sand, Staub etc. von der Kette abwies, für einen ruhigen Lauf sorgte und mehrere Fahrten hielt.


----------



## cpprelude (30. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich denke spass werden wir haben...man kann auch mal nur 2 tage auftauchen...sascha für dich wären das nicht mal 2h fahrt...
> 
> *cihan war ja schonmal da und er hats ned bereut...*


 
Ja und ich bin 12 St. mit dem Zug gefahren.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

moin...bei uns liegt schnee


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

Hier hängt so ne suppe...ich seh keine Berge!
Nachher gehts Intervalle fahren...
http://acrossthecountry.net/wolfram-kurschat-konnte-einen-auf-die-mutze-kriegen/ auch Interessent und seit sich stellenweise mit meinen Erfahrungen,... Manchmal ist etwas weniger und dafür harter echt besser

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Hier schneit es auch, bleibt jedoch nicht liegen.


----------



## maddda (30. März 2013)

Moooin



> http://acrossthecountry.net/wolfram-...mutze-kriegen/ auch Interessent und seit sich stellenweise mit meinen Erfahrungen,... Manchmal ist etwas weniger und dafür harter echt besser



Alles Psychologische kriegsführung. Der hat bestimmt ne Rolle in nem Fensterlosen raum und mit 5-7 Stunden sind die Regenerationseinheiten gemeintJetzt denkt die Konkurrenz, dass er einen auf die Mütze bekommt: Kein schlechter ausgangspunkt


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

so sah es frisch gewachst aus:






nach ~2h intervalltraining im siff dann so:





1. fazit: ganz brauchbrar. fuer mich ist nun nur noch entscheident, wie lange es sich haelt. geil war: 2h im vollen siff ballern, ohne das ich vom antrieb einen mucks gehoert habe


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

schön sascha möchte nicht wissen wie du ausgesehen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

Ging noch... Hinten schutzblech, regenjacke und baggies 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

fein ich müßte eigentlich auch noch los


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,
das Wetter wird besser und ich hab keine Zeit zum Fahren



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sorry aber die reba ist für mich mal scheizze...die tower top und die fox an meinem trailbomber ist ebenfalls top. die geschmäcker sind ja zum glück verschieden...


Richtig einstellen und dann geht das



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also die REBA ist mMn um Welten gescheiter und besser als eine Manitou Tower.
> Marzocci-Erfahrungen habe ich nur von früher, aber die war damals _schaizze_ und musste einer RS Psylo weichen...
> 
> Meine letzten REBAs´waren alle astrein.
> Wenn man die Abstimmung raus hat, läuft´s wie geschmiert!


Genau



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da wurde es die reba...  Aber ich bring die reba noch zum akzeptabel federn


Wenn ich meine Gabeln (alles Reba o. Sid) neu einstelle lass ich erstmal die Luft komplett raus (Pos. u. neg.), dann pumpe ich gerade soviel Luft in die pos. Luftkammer das ca. 3cm Sag? entstehen (bei mir ca. 80psi bei 79kg) dabei ist die neg. Kammer noch leer. Anschließend pumpe ich in die neg. Luftkammer gerade soviel Luft, das die Gabel kurz vorm sich Zusammenziehen ist.
Das wars, auf die Art fahre ich alle meine Rock Shocks. (bei Kälte gehen die Gabeln aber auch unsensibler ) 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier schneit es auch, bleibt jedoch nicht liegen.


 
Bei uns auch



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so sah es frisch gewachst aus:
> nach ~2h intervalltraining im siff dann so:
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Gnade dem Bike


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schön sascha möchte nicht wissen wie du ausgesehen hast


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

Heute war die reba...ok. Welten schlechter als die lefty, aber ok.

Gnade? Warum? Weder mit dem fahrer noch mit dem rad!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> das Wetter wird besser und ich hab keine Zeit zum Fahren
> 
> 
> ...




Genauso stelle ich meine Gabeln ein. Fahre mit 25mm SAG bei 100mm.  
Durch die minimale Druckdominaz in der Neg-Kammer erlischt fast ein fühlbares Losbrechmoment.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Ich bin dann mal kurz auf dem Bike!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genauso stelle ich meine Gabeln ein. Fahre mit 25mm SAG bei 100mm.
> Durch die minimale Druckdominaz in der Neg-Kammer erlischt fast ein fühlbares Losbrechmoment.


Genau, da sind wir uns mal Einig (bei mir sinds auch 100mm)



ohneworte schrieb:


>


 
Da reißt jeder Waldhüter und Umweltschützer aus



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Heute war die reba...ok. Welten schlechter als die lefty, aber ok.
> 
> Gnade? Warum? Weder mit dem fahrer noch mit dem rad!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 
Hier darf man nicht sooooo Vergleichen, aber wenn es wärmer wird ist die Gabel in Ordnung.

 Gnade? Warum? Weder mit dem fahrer noch mit dem rad!
Noch nicht mal mit Frau und Waschmaschine


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal kurz auf dem bike!



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

Ist mir schon klar, das ich Apfel mit Birnen vergleiche... Darum bin ich ja noch gnädig...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2013)

Soooo, das war dann wohl die letzte Tour im Osterurlaub. Morgen muss ich nicht unbedingt nochmal los, zumal das Wetter nicht allzu gut werden soll. Obwohl, für heute war auch top Wetter angesagt und dann war's doch recht frisch. Aber das erste Mal in diesem Jahr in kurzen Hosen gefahren. Bergab war's dann aber seeehr kalt. Ich hoffe, die Bilder gehen keinem auf den Geist...










Waren auf jeden Fall mehr als genug Höhenmeter heute...


----------



## maddda (30. März 2013)

Boah tolle landschaft
Dann genieß noch mal de letzten Urlaubstag

Heute war hier Waschtag:





Is net der ganze Fuhrpark


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2013)

Morgen soll ich unbedingt nochmal "mit auf den Berg" kommen. Also Schnee und so. Aber den hatte ich jetzt zur Genüge, finde ich.
Niedersachsen-Jens müsste anstatt eines Waschtags ein Waschwochenende machen, um alle Räder sauber zu bekommen.


----------



## maddda (30. März 2013)

Jau, wobei er hat ja jetzt einige verkauft


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

so war nun auch noch 115min unterwegs im Wald ist nicht viel mit fahren,leider ABER die vielen netten Urauber...haben sich wohl sehr über den netten Radfahrer auf der Strandpromenade gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (30. März 2013)

Mensch Madda, gib mal ein so'n Hobel her, wenn das nicht der gesamte Fuhrpark ist


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> haben sich wohl sehr über den netten Radfahrer auf der Strandpromenade gefreut



Hast du für Unterhaltung gesorgt? Bodenprobe?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

na so ungefähr und dann mußten die noch alle auf dem Radweg laufen....
schöne Ecke wo du gerade bist


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> und dann mußten die noch alle auf dem Radweg laufen....



Das ist in Deutschland überall so, glaube ich. Selbst wenn ein perfekter Gehweg existiert, wird der Radweg zumindest mitgenutzt...



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schöne Ecke wo du gerade bist



Jup. Nur leider kann ich das viel zu kurz nutzen, es liegt noch zu viel Schnee und die Übersetzung ist zu fett. Aber man kann ja nicht nur Rad fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

bin dann mal auf dem spinning bike. Bei uns sift es schon den ganzen tag durch. Keine lust nach der gestrigen sifftour nochmals durchgefroren zu werden. Scheizz wetter!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

Geacheid angezogen und gas geben, dann ging es echt... Ach ja 79kg...ka wie, aber top! Nun nur noch halten 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah tolle landschaft
> Dann genieß noch mal de letzten Urlaubstag
> 
> Heute war hier Waschtag:
> ...



Sind aber auch schon fünf!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Morgen soll ich unbedingt nochmal "mit auf den Berg" kommen. Also Schnee und so. Aber den hatte ich jetzt zur Genüge, finde ich.
> Niedersachsen-Jens müsste anstatt eines Waschtags ein Waschwochenende machen, um alle Räder sauber zu bekommen.



Und das Schlimme daran ist das Christian damit durchaus Recht hat. sind fast alle zur Zeit eingesaut (bis auf die Renner, den Trekker und die Klassiker).


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Geacheid angezogen und gas geben, dann ging es echt... Ach ja 79kg...ka wie, aber top! Nun nur noch halten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Bei mir gestern...77,9kg


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

Du bist ja auch ein Kampf Zwerg 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein Kampf Zwerg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



ja ja...sascha...bei gleicher grösse bist du dann mein hobbit-kumpel

habe mich entschieden nicht nach bad säckingen zu gehen. Das wetter ist scheizze und geh dann lieber bei mir ne  runde drehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

War die bessere Wahl
Hobbit? Woher weist du von meinen riesen Füssen?

Aaaber was du leichter bist hole ich mit meinem 1x9 wieder raus!
... Verdammt,...das reicht auch net :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (30. März 2013)

> Sind aber auch schon fünf!



Sind aber net alles meine


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei mir gestern...77,9kg



Und ich bin bei meinen 95 derzeit wie festgetackert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei meinen 95 derzeit wie festgetackert.


Incl. Bike?


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Incl. Bike?



Leider ohne...

Ansonsten 1-0!

Sorry Marcus.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

2-0!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Ok, 3-0!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

4-0!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

5-0!


----------



## maddda (30. März 2013)

Klärt mich mal auf? Fussball nehme ich an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei meinen 95 derzeit wie festgetackert.



Kein Wunder - Du hast ja hier Suppe inhaliert wie'n Scheunendrescher....  


Ahja, 73kg bei 1,80...     Hobbit oder nicht???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal auf? Fussball nehme ich an



Hallen-Halma...


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal auf? Fussball nehme ich an



Genau, FC Bayern gegen den HSV zur Halbzeit 5-0. Da geht wohl noch mehr!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder - Du hast ja hier Suppe inhaliert wie'n Scheunendrescher....



Äh, irgendwie hast Du da wohl gerade Dich mit mir verwechselt. Hilfe der Marco leidet unter Hildesheimer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

6-0!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

7-0!


----------



## maddda (30. März 2013)

Ach du meinegüte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau, FC Bayern gegen den HSV zur Halbzeit 5-0. Da geht wohl noch mehr!



Wollte eigentlich jetzt bissl mit Marcus schnaggen am Telefon..,glaube der Zeitpunkt ist schlecht!?


Irgendwie bin ich total platt von der Tour heute...


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Ich glaub Marcus braucht Heute Abend ein paar Astra mehr.


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

8-0!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

9-1!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

scheizze man der marcus wird gleich von der stange fliegen wenn er das nciht schon ist...
 @Sascha
Hab dich ja vor zwei jahren schon in riva gesehen, darum weiss ich ja wie gross deine flossen sind...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2013)

aber die weisen sidi machen doch nen schmalen schlanken fuss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

AUGENPFLEGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Lecker!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

TT mal wieder schöne Mädchen und dein Gewicht würde ich gern haben...


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Und ich sitze hier rum während in der Glotze DSDS läuft und will eigentlich "Heart of the swarm" spielen aber die Installation auf dem PC dauert ewig!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> TT mal wieder schöne Mädchen und dein Gewicht würde ich gern haben...



er ist ja auch kleiner als sascha und ich...marco hat heut mal wieder ausgang


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hat Holy V Ausgang!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat Holy V Ausgang!



Holy hat ein neues Samsung Tablet....  Daher weht der Wind.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

ja aber etwas größer als ich und ein wenig/deutlich leichter...der fliegt die Berge nur so hoch


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Ich vergaß!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja aber etwas größer als ich und ein wenig/deutlich leichter...der fliegt die Berge nur so hoch



Na dann kommt mal zu mir mal schaun ob ihr da noch fliegt...nach 1200hm am stück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Hinten schaizzen die Enten....


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Puh, wenigstens werden da diesmal die Schweine nicht Fett!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

natürlich nicht, für bergauf bin ich z.Z. einfach zu schwer...komme dann wie ein Dampflok nach


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Also schnaufend wie ich!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2013)

ja vielleicht so muß mich erstmal Disco fein machen...mal schauen was das wieder wird


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

Moin Jungs..... Ich glaube, ich brauche euch meine Stimmung nicht zu beschreiben!

Heute schäme ich mich zum ersten Mal für meinen Verein, nach 36 Jahren Fan sein!

Bier hilft heute nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Gucke mal da....  Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs..... Ich glaube, ich brauche euch meine Stimmung nicht zu beschreiben!
> 
> Heute schäme ich mich zum ersten Mal für meinen Verein, nach 36 Jahren Fan sein!
> 
> Bier hilft heute nicht!


Da hilft nur ein Entspannungsbad mit .....


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hilft nur ein Entspannungsbad mit .....



Habe nur ´ne Dusche

Moin Marco

wo soll ich hin gucken?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Habe dir eben erst ein witziges Posting verpassen wollen, dann habe ich aber mit meinen Wurstfingern den Kram auf dem Tablet gelöscht - Versehentlich! 

Du, Maggus, dein grüner Punkt ist ja auch kaputt!?!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe dir eben erst ein witziges Posting verpassen wollen, dann habe ich aber mit meinen Wurstfingern den Kram auf dem Tablet gelöscht - Versehentlich!
> 
> Du, Maggus, dein grüner Punkt ist ja auch kaputt!?!



Ups... 

Wann bekomme ich dein OnOne?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Wollte vorhin mit dir telefonieren.... Vielleicht hätte das ein Thema werden können.... 

Du hast aber doch schon ein Rad!?


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wollte vorhin mit dir telefonieren.... Vielleicht hätte das ein Thema werden können....
> 
> Du hast aber doch schon ein Rad!?



Habe heute alle Anrufe weggedrückt....

In diesem Forum muss Man(n) doch mindestens 5 Räder haben

Mach ma MDR an


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Auch wahr...



Was läuft heute in HH im TV?? Hier regiert die Frauenwelt....  Beast und Little Beast haben die Fernbedienung fest im Griff.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Zwei Dumme -  Ein Gedanke.

Habe gerade nach dem TV gefragt....


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch wahr...
> 
> 
> 
> Was läuft heute in HH im TV?? Hier regiert die Frauenwelt....  Beast und Little Beast haben die Fernbedienung fest im Griff.



Mein TV wird gleich ausgeschaltet und ich suche mir etwas " nicht Jugendfreies" im Netzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Verstehe nur "Hundewelpen"...


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

GN8 min jung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Ruf dich morgen mal an.

Nacht Marcus


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs..... Ich glaube, ich brauche euch meine Stimmung nicht zu beschreiben!
> 
> Heute schäme ich mich zum ersten Mal für meinen Verein, nach 36 Jahren Fan sein!
> 
> Bier hilft heute nicht!



Komm auf'n Arm Marcus!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Komm auf'n Arm Marcus!



Nö Jens, gerade Du (als Bayern-Fan) langst mir heute nicht Ich will Helene!!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zwei Dumme -  Ein Gedanke.
> 
> Habe gerade nach dem TV gefragt....



Helene?


Edit

Mist, zu langsam!


----------



## hhninja81 (30. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ruf dich morgen mal an.
> 
> Nacht Marcus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Dann machen wir einen MMF.  
Könnte auch Maggus, Maggo und Fischer heissen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Jens filmt dann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Wo war doch gleich das Niveau?????


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

In Hessen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2013)

Du hast's mit deinem Bus entführt....  kann hier nix finden!


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2013)

Deshalb ja!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

Moin Jungs...
wie nochmals das resultat der bayern gegen HSV???

Ich als franke...

Ich bin nun mal mit den hunden. Es ist immer noch kack wetter


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Moin Ihr Osterhasen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> wie nochmals das resultat der bayern gegen HSV???
> 
> Ich als franke...
> ...



Sack.... Zur Strafe musst Du heute unsere Stutzen tragen

Hier meldet sich der Frühling an, Sonne und gigantische 7°

Wünsche frohe Ostern


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Morgen! Der kleine findet seine Küche super! Und der papa muss dann auch gleich in dir Küche,... Schwiegereltern kommen,...
Aaaber trifft sich gut, heute ist Ruhetag und das Wetter ist wie immer Grau und feucht,... Scheiß Frühling!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Hi Marcus,

Darf ich in dem Zusammenhang mal darauf aufmerksam machen wer mit der Situation sehr zurückhaltend im Nachlauf umgeht? Und das als bekennender Bayernfan!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

sorry Marcus...werde sie heute beim lauftraining tragen. Bin mit euch...

Ach ja, bei mir ist mal wieder was neues unterwegs und das obwohl ich meiner erklärt habe dieses jahr nichts neues aufzubauen...

Und kein wort Marco!!!!!! Sonst gibts keine toblerone mehr...


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry Marcus...werde sie heute beim lauftraining tragen. Bin mit euch...
> 
> Ach ja, bei mir ist mal wieder was neues unterwegs und das obwohl ich meiner erklärt habe dieses jahr nichts neues aufzubauen...
> 
> Und kein wort Marco!!!!!! Sonst gibts keine toblerone mehr...



Darf man gratulieren.... wirst Papa?

Und nun zu Dir Jens (ow)

der Smiley ab Ende deiner Aussage, verrät doch alles.... Dein Lachen und Schenkelklopfen höre ich doch noch in Hamburg


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Darf man gratulieren.... wirst Papa?
> 
> Und nun zu Dir Jens (ow)
> 
> der Smiley ab Ende deiner Aussage, verrät doch alles.... Dein Lachen und Schenkelklopfen höre ich doch noch in Hamburg




Kann man ein kind aufbaun???


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2013)

Guten Morgen und frohe Ostergrüße aus dem verschneiten Naumburg.


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

Mmmmmmmh.... Nein!

Immer dieses Anfüttern und dann nicht rausrücken mit der Sprache


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Kann man ein kind aufbaun???



Gasnz bestimmt, der Marcus ist so erfahren der weiß sowas!


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry Marcus...werde sie heute beim lauftraining tragen. Bin mit euch...
> 
> Ach ja, bei mir ist mal wieder was neues unterwegs und das obwohl ich meiner erklärt habe dieses jahr nichts neues aufzubauen...
> 
> Und kein wort Marco!!!!!! Sonst gibts keine toblerone mehr...



Das mit der Toblerone macht dem nichts aus, der haut sich ja die Suppen terrinenweise rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Moin ihr Häschen....

Jens (doc), keine Angst   -   Sage nicht,dass du  einen ..............    bekommst!!  

Habe eben ein Niner EMD in rot gekauft, bzw. den Zuschlag erhalten. 
Noch ist es aber nicht da...

Ist das rote EMD mit dem Lackschaden am Unterrohr. Geht dann ab zum Pulvern in Pink.


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

> Ist das rote EMD mit dem Lackschaden am Unterrohr. Geht dann ab zum Pulvern in Pink.



Geil!

Hätte ne super idee für die Bremse:





https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...52088;page=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=222;pgc=0


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Häschen....
> 
> Jens (doc), keine Angst   -   Sage nicht,dass du  einen ..............    bekommst!!
> 
> ...




Verdammt marco schon wieder eins...und das on one geht zu marcus???

Habs gesehen ist ja günstig zu kriegen gewesen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Wäre nett.....  Pinke ChrisKing-Naben,....   usw.....

Wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Verdammt marco schon wieder eins...und das on one geht zu marcus???
> 
> Habs gesehen ist ja günstig zu kriegen gewesen...




Falls ich es verkaufen sollte, DANN an Marcus.... Aber fest ist noch nix.
Irgendwie gefällt ihm das OnOne aber recht gut!?


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

Wobei du auch schwarze Naben und Pinke nippel nehmen könntest, gibts die iwo?

Die Hope geht ja Preislich im vergleich zu Avid und co noch...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Verdammt marco schon wieder eins....



Das Niner mit dem Kurbelumbau ist noch ungefahren, ebenso das Salsa...  Schaizz Wetter!
Habe halt keinen Bock mit den Überschuhen gleich die Kurbel zu entlacken.....


Was hältst du von Pink?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Vorhanden wären für den Aufbau noch

zig Reifen 29er
zig Schläuche
Xt Shadow schwarz 10fach oder SLX 10fach - Neu-
X9 9fach Schaltwerk und Gripshifter - Neu-
Speci Toupe Sattel
Xt Kurbelarme mit HT Lager
Vorbau Syntace F149

Wird dann das Radl zwischen den  guten und den Schlechtwetterbikes......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

Ich finde Pink cool, würde es aber nicht übertreiben... Kann schnell zu viel werden!


Cool:




too much:





Ist aber auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Rahmen Pink und der Rest schwarz wie die Nacht....  
Da darf kein Schriftzug ablenken. -  Sonst sieht's schnell nach Schulmädchenreport aus....


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Niner mit dem Kurbelumbau ist noch ungefahren, ebenso das Salsa...  Schaizz Wetter!
> Habe halt keinen Bock mit den Überschuhen gleich die Kurbel zu entlacken.....
> 
> 
> Was hältst du von Pink?



Tip: für das sauwetter einfach einen fetten streifen gaffa tape drauf. Und wenn es wieder schönes Wetter hat geht der einfach runter. Mach ich mittlerweile an allen kurbeln 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Rahmen Pink und der Rest schwarz wie die Nacht....
> Da darf kein Schriftzug ablenken. -  Sonst sieht's schnell nach Schulmädchenreport aus....



Evtl noch ein paar pinke ESI Grips, aber sonst spechen wir eine Sprache


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

Ich hab einfach ne Folie auf meinen Kurbelarmen, sieht kein Mensch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Moin Sascha.

Ist das sowas wie Gewebeband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Niner mit dem Kurbelumbau ist noch ungefahren, ebenso das Salsa...  Schaizz Wetter!
> Habe halt keinen Bock mit den Überschuhen gleich die Kurbel zu entlacken.....
> 
> 
> Was hältst du von Pink?



Schutzfolie drauf...mach ich bei allen kurbeln...mit carbon...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Jap, hab ich in schwarz.
Hält gut, geht gut ab und hält was aus! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

mein favorit...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jap, hab ich in schwarz.
> Hält gut, geht gut ab und hält was aus!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Kann ich bestätigen...hab ich auch schonmal gemacht...aber seit ich schutzfolie den meter für 30.- Sfr. bekomme...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schutzfolie drauf...mach ich bei allen kurbeln...mit carbon...



Ich ja auch, aber die S-Works hat mattes Finish bis auf den Aufkleber, da wäre die Folie sowieso nur für die Überschuhzeit. 
Die XO ist permanent abgeklebt....



Wollte heute fahren, habe aber iwi Kopfschmerzen wie nach einer Sauftour...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich ja auch, aber die S-Works hat mattes Finish bis auf den Aufkleber, da wäre die Folie sowieso nur für die Überschuhzeit.
> Die XO ist permanent abgeklebt....
> 
> 
> ...



wetterumstellung....morgen ist sonnig...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

Tom Boonen ist seit dem 19ten km raus...sturz und schlüsselbeinfraktur...

Flandern ist angesagt...hopp Canci...


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wobei du auch schwarze Naben und Pinke nippel nehmen könntest, gibts die iwo?
> 
> Die Hope geht ja Preislich im vergleich zu Avid und co noch...



Nippelalarm!


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

cancellara hats mal wieder allen gezeigt...

Der antritt ist einfach grandios!!!!

Wahnsinn...ich geh gleich nochmals aufs rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (31. März 2013)

Moin. Zum Thema Pink/ Rosa:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Hat was!


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> cancellara hats mal wieder allen gezeigt...
> 
> Der antritt ist einfach grandios!!!!
> 
> Wahnsinn...ich geh gleich nochmals aufs rad...



Ich wollte eigentlich Heute auch noch eine Runde drehen, hab mich aber wegen Knieaua zu einem Tag Pause entschieden.


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin 13 un betreibe den Mountainbikesport in der Kategorie XC-Race.
ich habe nun mein neues Bike seit ein paar Tagen und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit aber meine Frage ist nun aus interesse warum mein Bike (Carver pure cps, das vorjahres Model) nicht so race mäßig aussieht wie zum Bsp. ein Specialized S-Works mtb ?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

...hatte heute auch keine Böcke...   Ständig Schneeshit vom Himmel bei Minustemp. ... 


Rahmen habe ich eben bezahlt - sollte somit klargehen. 

- Verdammt, wollte doch was auf die hohe Kante packen.


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

Specialized; http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...=201&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:109

Carver; http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...w=245&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:94


----------



## BENDERR (31. März 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Hallo Chris,

hast Du denn ein Foto von Deinem Bike so zum Vergleich?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Das ist ein Fall für Jan !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


>


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

hallo ohneworte,
 das ist der link für mein Bike :http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...w=245&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:94


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...hatte heute auch keine Böcke...   Ständig Schneeshit vom Himmel bei Minustemp. ...
> 
> 
> Rahmen habe ich eben bezahlt - sollte somit klargehen.
> ...



Hier sind 5 Grad Plus, mal Sonne und auch mal etwas Schneefall. Morgen soll es noch mehr Sonne und etwas höhere Temperaturen geben und Dienstag Abends muß ich Fußball spielen.

Von daher macht der heutige ungeplante Ruhetag schon Sinn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


>



Ausgezeichnet!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> hallo ohneworte,
> das ist der link für mein Bike :http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...w=245&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:94



Die haben bei der XXL-Gruppe einfach beim Design zu viel gewollt und es einfach optisch zu überladen gestaltet.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich finde es auch Spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Hier wird es gerade schon, von daher habe ich für Hoffnung, das dir crosser runde morgen trocken und warm wird.

Hi Chris (das ist sich sein Vorname?), mit 13 hatte ich kein Sooo rad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier wird es gerade schon, von daher habe ich für Hoffnung, das dir crosser runde morgen trocken und warm wird.
> 
> Hi Chris (das ist sich sein Vorname?), mit 13 hatte ich kein Sooo rad
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich im übrigen auch nicht!


----------



## BENDERR (31. März 2013)

jens hatte da 3 so räder


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

Ich auch nicht... Bis ich bei meinem racebike mit tune und Co angekommen bin hab ich Jahre gespart teile verkauft ersetzt uswviel Spaß mit dem Rad mit13 konnte ich davon nur träumen


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Nö, da hatte ich nur so eine alte 26er Cityradgurke. Das zweite Rad (Rennrad) kam erst in der Lehre 1988 dazu.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Für 13 Jahre ist das ein Killergerät!  

Ist die Ausstattung denn wirklich wie die Abgebildete, Chris?   -  Hut ab.


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

Also ich finde mein rad auch top !
Aber meiner Meinung nach war es ein sehr großes Schnäpchen für das was dran ist (2500 euro plus 10 Prozent Rabatt).
Ja es ist alles so wie auf dem Bild und der Beschreibung darunter.
Aber leider habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden warum es nicht so race mäßig aussieht wie beispielsweise Ein Specialized `?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Die Optik ist an den Mehrpreis gekoppelt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Poste doch mal ein orig. Bild von deinem Radl.


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

könntest du das irgendwie so erklären das es ein 13 jähriger versteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

ich habe leider keins.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Foto schiessen -> Hochladen in dein Profil -> Auf Button klicken [*Einbetten in BBcoder oder HTML*] -> BB-Code bzw. die URL kopieren 

- So kannst du es dann mit dem kleinen gelb/grauen Symbol über dem Textfeld bei Nachrichtenerstellung einfügen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Ich hab ja erst mit 12 das radfahren gelernt. Und mit 15dann mit nem stx rc stahrad und mag21 die ersten rennen gefahren. Hobby jugend... Laaanglang is es her...  

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Du bist doch erst 23!?


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

naja das Problem ist ich habe keine Kamera.!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Kamera oder XX-Kurbel!? - Alles geht halt nicht....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Auch nett:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400383761176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

hä wie keine xx kurbeln ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Ich??? Wenn dann 0x20 bald 0x21 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> hä wie keine xx kurbeln ?



Hast doch eine XX-Kurbel am Rad, oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


>




So geil, ich habs an der ehrung auch gesehen...ein guter verlierer der es mit spass nimmt neben canci zu stehen


----------



## chrisbiker (31. März 2013)

Ja hab ich


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

Hallo Chris

Ich denke es liegt ev auch an dem nicht so abfallenden oberrohr. es könnte aber auch an einem zu grossen rahmen liegen. Wie gross bist du und SL, wie gross ist dein bike rahmenhöhe?

Dann ev noch den vorbau auf negative drehen. Ne gerade stütze...

Denke, danach wird auch deines racemässig ausshen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Es sieht aber aus, als haette er mehr spass als canci 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


>





Mein neues Lieblingsbild 

So ein Podiumsplatz kann Spaß machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2013)

Warum ist die XCE-Campussprint Meisterschaft ausgerechnet am selben Wochenende wie das Heavy 24?


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

merkwürdig ruhig hier...alle am eier suchen???

race ready for 2013...

Natürlich dann ohne den koffer unter dem sattel...


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

Coole Trinkflasche....


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Coole Trinkflasche....


 
Muß ja auch zum Container passen. 
Apropos, ist das eure neue Bleibe im Hintergrund Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> merkwürdig ruhig hier...alle am eier suchen???



Ich war bis eben gerade Zocken: Heart of the swarm!


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

Ich war bei die Verwandschaft JEtzt is mir aber wieder zu Hause

Das Rocky is echt geil! Die MZ ist bestimmt ne gute wahl. Hab ja auch ne 44RL im Ragley. Bin bis jetzt noch keine Gabel gefahren, die sahniger war..


----------



## onkel_doc (31. März 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Muß ja auch zum Container passen.
> Apropos, ist das eure neue Bleibe im Hintergrund Jens?



Ja cihan es gründ so grün...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2013)

Ich hab chillig ne runde wow gezockt 
Jaaa MZ ist gut. Aber sah niger gehts 

Das Rocky ist astrein 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpprelude (31. März 2013)

Jens ich finde dein Rocky auch sehr cool! 
Ich finde auch irgentwie gut das nur die gabel und die Griffe rot sind (nen roter Sattel wäre mMn schon wieder zu viel). Nur schwarze Naben hätten besser gepasst aber sie nur wegen der Farbe zu ersetzen macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab chillig ne runde wow gezockt
> Jaaa MZ ist gut. Aber sah niger gehts
> 
> Das Rocky ist astrein
> ...



Also auch von Blizzard!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Ich hab Kokowää geschaut....  Zum zigten Mal. 

Das Rocky kann was, aber JENS...,iwie sind da zu viele Farben zusammengeschüttet..... rot, blau, schwarz, weiß, gelb,....
Mit dem Alter kommt wohl die Gleichgültigkeit?   Oder die ausgeprägte Form der Rot-Grün-Schwäche...


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2013)

Das mit der Gleichgültigkeit scheint bei Dir auch zu passen!

Kokowää,...bäh! :


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das mit der Gleichgültigkeit scheint bei Dir auch zu passen!
> 
> Kokowää,...bäh! :



Der einzige gute Film mit Schweiger war Manta Manta


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Der einzige gute Film mit Schweiger war Manta Manta



Wie alt warst du da????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das mit der Gleichgültigkeit scheint bei Dir auch zu passen!
> 
> Kokowää,...bäh! :



Pfffffffffffffff......


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

Kam glaub ich 92 oder? Also ein paar Monate evtl trotzdem isses ein total Geiler Film! Die neuen mit Titeln von anatomisch nicht korrekten Tieren sind doch plöd


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Naja, viele Situationen hat man(n) selbst durchlebt..   Gerade die Sache mit dem Kind vor der Tür. 
Von 0 auf 100 Papa. (nicht ich.. Glaube ich zumindest NOCH ) 
Mir liegen die Filme halt. Und es haben mehrer hier den Film geschaut..., ich sage aber nicht wer.
Ich sage nur "_die Helene-Jünger wieder_"....


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

Ich wurde gerufen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Deine schaizz  "Ich-bin-offline-Lampe"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Jetzt ist sie grün....


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Der einzige gute Film mit Schweiger war Manta Manta



Also "Madda, Madda" war schlimm, aber "Knockin' on Heaven's Door" war klasse!

Und ja, ich habe heute auch Kokowäah gesehen und auch nicht zum ersten Mal


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist sie grün....



Du hast doch schon wieder heimlich gesoffen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Neeeee, aber es gab Soße mit Wein....  

Ob´s am Rotkohl lag?


----------



## maddda (31. März 2013)

Gut knockst on havens door war gut...
Manta Manta is aber nicht zu schlagen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

Auf RTL schmachte ich gerade für Angelina....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auf RTL schmachte ich gerade für Angelina....



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU"]Seeed: "Ding" (Official Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hhninja81 (31. März 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auf RTL schmachte ich gerade für Angelina....



.... Merkel


----------



## maddda (1. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auf RTL schmachte ich gerade für Angelina....



Hab ich auch eben noch geguckt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Logo!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab ich auch eben noch geguckt



Ist er bei dir schon fertig, Philipp??


----------



## maddda (1. April 2013)

Nö war irgendwie müde und bin jez ins Bett gegangen... Aber wie komm ich grad net ausm Forum raus


----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2013)

GN8 und einen schönen 1. April


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Holy pennt und ich gehe gleich in die Wanne....   Habe Rückenschmerzen und friere etwas.

Wo ist heute der Rest hier???


Freue mich so auf mein neues Projekt!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Erst noch ein Kaffee....


----------



## maddda (1. April 2013)

So ich bin auch für heute raus n8 Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Moin Männer, 
kann das sein, ne neue Lefty im Netz für 395,-EUR zu verkaufen, ich dachte immer das die teurer sind oder es ist illegale Ware.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Aluversion?!  Moin Jens


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Denke schon. Bin die Tage über mehrere solcher Angebote gestolpert....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Warum bist du noch wach???

Ich bin unausgelastet und laaaaaaaaaangweile mich. 
Gehe aber gleich in die _längst fällige_ Wanne....


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Sind die Anderen alle schon im Bett bei Muttern? Wir haben bis jetzt gepokert und ich bin leider raus als 3.Vorletzter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

..okay..  Hoffe nicht 3. von insgesammt 3 Spielern!? 

Jo, die sind alle schon raus. 
Aber ich jetzt auch....    

Nacht Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Nee, wir waren zu Siebend

Ich glaube das ist Carbon?




N8 Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Moin zurück, 
frisch aus der Wanne mit aktueller Lektüre :  Bike Workshop 2013

Nacht jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nee, wir waren zu Siebend
> 
> Ich glaube das ist Carbon?
> 
> ...



Carbon SL DLR. Die 2. Leichteste Variante. Gibt noch carbon DLR opi, die spaahrt nochmal knapp 100g.
DLR Dampfer ist leichter, aber pbr/xlock ist besser. Die hat normal POS Kammer und neg Feder. Solo air ist auch umbaubar... Wie alles 

Die hatte ich, nun ist es ne carbon xloc solo air 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Also "Madda, Madda" war schlimm, aber "Knockin' on Heaven's Door" war klasse!
> )



Beim Zweiten gehe ich voll mit!

Ach ja, Moin!


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon wieder heimlich gesoffen....



Seit wann macht er das heimlich?


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> .... Merkel


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Einen wuuuunderschönen Ostermontag....  

Gehe gleich Joggen, bzw so war es  eigentlich geplant....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

Er ist schon wach! Bei mir geht's nach dem Mittag und vorm Kaffee aufs Bike, Sonnenschein und angesagte 6-7 Grad müssen genutzt werden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Bin nachher bei der Family mit allen Mann...  Wir wieder ein Fressen...


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

Genau: Mittags das erste große Fressen bei einem Teil der Familie und nachmittags das Zeite bei einem anderen Teil der Familie.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

Moin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2013)

hmmm, wenn es hoch kommt, komme ich ueber den mittag noch 1h aufs rad. gestern oster besuch, heute geburtstag der frau 
aber morgen geht dann eine seeehr spassige intervall woche los  das ist das schoene am fruehling: die dauer geht runter aber die intensitaet geht hoch :freu:


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
jetzt nach dem Frühstück geht es aufs Rad,
lt. Digitalthermometer 18°C in der Sonne trotz nächtlichen Neuschnee


----------



## unocz (1. April 2013)

moin,
back from freiburg!

achja und frohe ostern @LL


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

Der Matze ist wieder da!


----------



## maddda (1. April 2013)

Moooiin Leute


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

@Sascha...nix ist mir Bad Säckingen. 

Bei uns ist schönes wetter, da gehen wir lieber selbst ne runde drehen...also keine fotos von mir...hast glück

Schönen tag noch jungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. April 2013)

@ohneworte

Und jetzt kommst Du....!

"Baller-Baller-Bayern: Macht Sammer sie zu Doping-Deppen?

München - Bayern-Sportdirektor als Sammer als Spielverderber - im doppelten Sinne? Nach dem Rekordsieg seiner Baller-Bayern rief er zu Disziplin auf, die Vorbereitung auf das Millionenspiel gegen Juve hätte höchste Priorität. Die Bayern-Spieler mussten darum sofort nach dem 9:2 gegen Hilflos-Hamburg zu einem gemeinsamen Essen zum Auffüllen der Kohlehydrat-Speicher und wurden von der Öffentlichkeit abgeschottet. Verhängnisvoller Fehler: auch die beiden für die Dopingprobe ausgelosten Luiz Gustavo und Manuel Neuer waren dabei und verpassten dadurch den vorgeschriebenen Test. Eine verpasste Dopingprobe wird normalerweise wie eine positiver Befund bewertet! Werden die Bayern die 3 Glanz-Punkte nun etwa am grünen Tisch aberkannt? Eine Stellungnahme des DFB steht noch aus."


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @Sascha...nix ist mir Bad Säckingen.
> 
> Bei uns ist schönes wetter, da gehen wir lieber selbst ne runde drehen...also keine fotos von mir...hast glück
> 
> Schönen tag noch jungs...



Verständlich

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (1. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @ohneworte
> 
> Und jetzt kommst Du....!
> 
> ...



1. april?

ps: moin!
hab heut eigntl trainingsfrei.. aber glaube ich geh doch ne runde drehen... wetter sieht guut aus


----------



## maddda (1. April 2013)

Ich tu mir heute die ruhe an. Hab Regenerationstag und dabei bleibts auch


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2013)

So galt auch es auch! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2013)

Kurze schnelle Runde und vorhin noch angenehm gespeist


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> kann das sein, ne neue Lefty im Netz für 395,-EUR zu verkaufen, ich dachte immer das die teurer sind oder es ist illegale Ware.


1.Versuch



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nee, wir waren zu Siebend
> 
> Ich glaube das ist Carbon?
> 
> ...


 
2.Versuch 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> jetzt nach dem Frühstück geht es aufs Rad,
> lt. Digitalthermometer 18°C in der Sonne trotz nächtlichen Neuschnee


 
3.Versuch



hhninja81 schrieb:


> @_ohneworte_
> 
> Und jetzt kommst Du....!
> 
> ...


 
4.Versuch
5.Versuch fällt aus (anscheinend Alle resistent hier) April, April..




Heute eine schöne Tour gemacht (76km/900Hm in 3,50h bei 5°C).
Die Wege sind aber noch nicht überall befahrbar, aber es taut gut weg.


----------



## maddda (1. April 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

Ich hab den Versuch von Marcus zu spät gelesen um in wirklich Ernst zu nehmen. Ich war lieber Biken bei 9 Grad Plus und Sonnenschein und natürlich schon etwas zu warm angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

heute ne schöne runde gedreht mit freundin...43km 1030hm bei herrlichem sonnenschein und 8°.

Toll wars!!!

Jetzt...gerade im zug richtung bern... nur gesoxe...
Da ja mein neuer bus wieder mal zicken macht. anzeige Motorensteuerung und dazu noch anzeige für den katalysator...

Soviel zu VW marco Hab ja noch garantie...


----------



## Junior97 (1. April 2013)

So back vom Trainingslager  
War ganz geil Wetter hätte aber um einiges besser sein können.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2013)

Frauen bewegen
Bahn fahren ist immer ein besonderes Erlebnis.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute ne schöne runde gedreht mit freundin...43km 1030hm bei herrlichem sonnenschein und 8°.
> 
> Toll wars!!!
> 
> ...



Hast Du einen Benziner? Meiner macht die Zicken ständig wegen dem Rußpartikelfilter.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2013)

Wir haben als Ersatzwagen im Moment einen Passat mit >300TKM. Der scheint Defekt zu sein, er braucht nämlich mehr Wasser als Sprit...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Benziner? Meiner macht die Zicken ständig wegen dem Rußpartikelfilter.




Nen diesel...180PS 2.0l.

Wenn er das ständig macht geh ich auf die barikaden...bis das erledigt ist und wenns nen neun Kat braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nen diesel...180PS 2.0l.
> 
> Wenn er das ständig macht geh ich auf die barikaden...bis das erledigt ist und wenns nen neun Kat braucht...



Also auch der Rußpartikelfilter der Zicken macht. Nen Kat hat so ein Diesel eigentlich nicht.

Der stellt dann gerne den Motor ins Schonprogramm.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also auch der Rußpartikelfilter der Zicken macht. Nen Kat hat so ein Diesel eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Der stellt dann gerne den Motor ins Schonprogramm.



Stimmt schon...gemäss boardbuch steht da was davon...kringelschwänzchen und die motorenleuchte in orange...

Wenn der scheizz immer kommt können die mir am ar***!!!!
Habe bei mir eigentlich nix gemerkt, dass er in den schongang ging. Leistung war da wie immer so wie ich das gemerkt habe...

An was liegst denn??? Was haben sie bei dir gesagt???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Moin.

Kurze Antworten, da spannender Film.... 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Benziner? Meiner macht die Zicken ständig wegen dem Rußpartikelfilter.



Regenerationsprozess aktiv oder G450 oft fehlerhaft...





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wir haben als Ersatzwagen im Moment einen Passat mit >300TKM. Der scheint Defekt zu sein, er braucht nämlich mehr Wasser als Sprit...



TDI?   140ps oder 170ps.....   Kopfproblem! Manchmal nur die Dichtung....



onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute ne schöne runde gedreht mit freundin...43km 1030hm bei herrlichem sonnenschein und 8°.
> 
> Toll wars!!!
> 
> ...



Hmmmm..... Ist das ein 2,0TDI mit BiTurbo (2 Lader-Motor)  ???  Habe da einen ähnlichen Fall.
Oft Probs mit der Abgasrückführung. Versottet!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Also auch der Rußpartikelfilter der Zicken macht. Nen Kat hat so ein Diesel eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Der stellt dann gerne den Motor ins Schonprogramm.




Doch, doch...die haben einen Oxidationskatalysator....


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

Jg 2011 2.0l TDI Turbo ist ja der Edition 25 in silber...


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

Nur das das eigentlich am RPF liegt. Das blöde Regenerationsprogramm startet bei mir alle paar Kilometer. Als ob ich son bekloppten Postbulli mit ausschließlich Kurzstrecke fahren würde!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

Wenn der G450 eine zu grosse Druckdifferenz zw. vor und nach Kat misst, schliesst er auf eine notwendige Regeneration.
Wer hat jetzt Recht? -  DPF wirklich voll oder Sensorsignal falsch....???

Manche Systeme arbeiten mit AdBlue, einer 32,5%igen Harnstofflösung. Heisst SCR.
Andere brennen denn Russ durch eiene Nacheinspritzung ab. Nachteil, welcher sich jetzt über die Jahre zeigt, ist die schnellere Ölverdünnung.  Somit wird der Schmierfilm schlechter, wenn man nicht zeitig einen Ölwechsel macht....

So, genug Arbeitkauderwelsch


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn der G450 eine zu grosse Druckdifferenz zw. vor und nach Kat misst, schliesst er auf eine notwendige Regeneration.
> Wer hat jetzt Recht? -  DPF wirklich voll oder Sensorsignal falsch....???
> 
> Manche Systeme arbeiten mit AdBlue, einer 32,5%igen Harnstofflösung. Heisst SCR.
> ...



Und das heisst auf deutsch??? Scheizz system??? 
Mal schaun was rauskommt. Ich kann es mir ned leisten immer mal wieder mit dem zug zu reisen. Die schweizer bahn ist teuer wie sau!!!

Werde die jungs morgen mal zutexten und dass sie das problem gefälligst lösen sollen, damit ich ned immer diese meldung bekomme.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn der G450 eine zu grosse Druckdifferenz zw. vor und nach Kat misst, schliesst er auf eine notwendige Regeneration.
> Wer hat jetzt Recht? -  DPF wirklich voll oder Sensorsignal falsch....???
> 
> Manche Systeme arbeiten mit AdBlue, einer 32,5%igen Harnstofflösung. Heisst SCR.
> ...



Das erklärt vielleicht warum ich bei der Karre bereits so früh den ersten Liter Öl nachkippen musste.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

@DoC

Ist kein VW-Problem   -  Betrifft alle Hersteller.
Jaja, die lieben Abgasnormen und Gesetzgebungen.....
Würde man den ganzen schaizz weglassen, müsste man wesentlich weniger Gewicht mitschleppen und  würde Sprit sparen.
Weniger Anschaffungs- und Unterhaltungskosten.


Jungs, bin raus.

Nacht 
 @Jens ow

Andere Baustelle. Mehr die Tage am tel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2013)

.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2013)

Das ist mir auch klar. Als beim Sharan die Schaizzdinger eingeführt wurden haben die Karren deutlich mehr als eine Liter mehr Verbrauch gehabt und sind zusätzlich knapp 10 Km/h langsamer geworden.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> TDI?   140ps oder 170ps.....   Kopfproblem! Manchmal nur die Dichtung....



140PS TDI, genau. Ich denke auch es ist die Kopfdichtung wie seinerzeit beim Audi.

Der neue kommt allerdings erst in 3 Monaten


----------



## unocz (2. April 2013)

moin


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2013)

Moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2013)

morschen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. April 2013)

guten Tag die Herren....

ich glaube heute ist mal 29er Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2013)

bei meinem bus ist der abgasfühler defekt...hab ja noch garantie drauf...nur blöd, dass ich kein auto hab.

na ja, morgen geh ich das gute stück holen und gut ist...er fehlt mir so mein bussi...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
der Schnee taut weiter


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2013)

Nach Tauwetter kommt Matsch


----------



## maddda (2. April 2013)

Moooin!

Hier isses Trocken und Sonnig. JEtzt gehts erstmal ins Studio und danach aufs Rad


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2013)

Da es ja jetzt länger hell ist, kann ich mich heute auch noch nach meinen Vorlesungen aufs Rad schwingen. Hier ist es sonnig und trocken. Mal schauen, wie es im Wald aussieht.


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da es ja jetzt länger hell ist, kann ich mich heute auch noch nach meinen Vorlesungen aufs Rad schwingen. Hier ist es sonnig und trocken. Mal schauen, wie es im Wald aussieht.



Hi Christian,

bist Du das da oben auf dem Bild von Jens dem III.? Am Bike kann man noch etwas orange erkennen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2013)

so kommt er aus dem Wald wieder raus


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2013)

neuer reifen
Michelin ist jetzt drauf...BOR388 felgen hats funktioniert. Musste aber auch ordentlich mit dem heber nachhelfen und beim pumpen spühli benutzen, damit es schön plopp gemacht hat.

das ganze mit schläuchen montiert. Werde sie jetzt mal testen. Die dinger sind sauschmal.

Werden heute abend gleich getestet...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Die dinger sind sauschmal.



Bisher waren meine Michelin-Reifen immer eher "zu breit".


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2013)

Alle Klausuren geschafft 
Meine "Freizeit" geht jetzt bis kommenden Montag. Kann man aber nicht so nennen, denn ich muss ohnehin noch 2 Mal bis dahin zur Uni.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2013)

hmmm bin gespannt was du berichtest. vllt ist das ja mal eine alternative zu den renegade, wenn meine 29-1 runter sind


----------



## maddda (2. April 2013)

Also verdammt schnell sind sie auf jedenfall...

Bin gerade etwas irritiert, sitz am PC und der Fensterputzer macht grad das Fenster sauber vor dem ich sitze


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2013)

In der Uni?


Kann man DT Gabeln eigentlich traveln?


----------



## maddda (2. April 2013)

Ne zu Hause
Muss ja auch erst nächste Woche wieder hin


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> neuer reifen
> Michelin ist jetzt drauf...BOR388 felgen hats funktioniert. Musste aber auch ordentlich mit dem heber nachhelfen und beim pumpen spühli benutzen, damit es schön plopp gemacht hat.
> 
> das ganze mit schläuchen montiert. Werde sie jetzt mal testen. Die dinger sind sauschmal.
> ...


Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht! 

...die Reifen scheinen ein genauso geringes Volumen zu haben, wie der Furious Fred.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. April 2013)

aaaaaaalsoooooo...

Der reifen ist sauschnell, hat guten grip, ist gut kontrollierbar auch bei feuchten böden.

Was für mich aber ned so gut ist, das geringe volumen.
Er ist sehr schmal gebaut.

Wer damit zurecht kommt, kommt an diesem reifen ned vorbei.

Pannenanfälligkeit kann ich noch nix dazu sagen.

Für mich natürlich tubless zu fahren, denn diesen reifen wärend einem rennen mal locker von der felge kriegen ich weiss ned.

Also, wer nen schnellen,leichten und gut zu kontrollierenden reifen möchte hat mit dem Michelin den richtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> aaaaaaalsoooooo...
> 
> Der reifen ist sauschnell, hat guten grip, ist gut kontrollierbar auch bei feuchten böden.
> 
> ...


Cool, danke!

Der Reifen hält also, was sein Design verspricht - für mich aber wegen des geringen Volumen und des doch nicht so niedrigen Gewichts (470g Michelin zu 360g Schwalbe FF) ist der Reifen momentan nichts.
An sich bleibt er interessant.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2013)

Hmmm interessant.... Geringes Volumen juckt mich mit dem epic ja net 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (2. April 2013)

> ...die Reifen scheinen ein genauso geringes Volumen zu haben, wie der Furious Fred



Nein der Fred in 2.0 ist nochmal deutlich schmaler. Hab nen Satz im Keller


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nein der Fred in 2.0 ist nochmal deutlich schmaler. Hab nen Satz im Keller


Du hast auch ein 29er?




Das Volumen vom Michelin sieht gleich gering aus.


----------



## maddda (2. April 2013)

Nöö hab jetzt jeweils von den 26 er Varianten auf ner alpine gerdet


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nöö hab jetzt jeweils von den 26 er Varianten auf ner alpine gerdet


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2013)

Moin...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (3. April 2013)

Mooin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2013)

Schlechte nachrichten von der freundin bekommen...
Ihr hund Niki wird heute von uns gehen. Gehe am nachmittag nach hause um ihr zu helfen sie einschlafen zu lassen.

Ihr rücken ist nun so versteift, dass sie zu grosse schmerzen hat und nur noch herumliegt.

Traurige stunden stehen bevor. 
grüsse Jenso


----------



## maddda (3. April 2013)

Oh tut mir leid für euch. Sowas ist hart


----------



## zett78 (3. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schlechte nachrichten von der freundin bekommen...
> Ihr hund Niki wird heute von uns gehen. Gehe am nachmittag nach hause um ihr zu helfen sie einschlafen zu lassen.
> 
> Ihr rücken ist nun so versteift, dass sie zu grosse schmerzen hat und nur noch herumliegt.
> ...



So ein .....
Alles gute für euch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2013)

ojee... kopp hoch :/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

jens...das tut mir für euch sehr leid...aber für den Hund wohl das beste...gebe deine Freundin halt und kraft...





hallo: ich Suche eine unter schmal bauende Steuersatzschale+Lager für mein Inpred hat da einer vielleicht noch was über?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

Suche vielleicht auch noch ne Laufradsatz; Novtec Naben reichen plus ZTR Arch Fegen...

Danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits,

Traurig, traurig Jens aber so ist es besser für den Niki.
Da sind wir mit den Tieren schon weiter, wenn wir selbst mal in so eine Lage kommen geht das nicht so "einfach"
LG Jens


----------



## unocz (3. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schlechte nachrichten von der freundin bekommen...
> Ihr hund Niki wird heute von uns gehen. Gehe am nachmittag nach hause um ihr zu helfen sie einschlafen zu lassen.
> 
> Ihr rücken ist nun so versteift, dass sie zu grosse schmerzen hat und nur noch herumliegt.
> ...


 

mist sowas, ich fühle mit euch !


----------



## maddda (3. April 2013)

Was los hier keiner da?

Hab heute erst gemerkt, dass der Winterpokal zu ende ist. Da bin ich gestern völlig umsonst nach meiner Runde noch auffer Straße 5 Minuten im Kreis gefahren

War eben auch wieder nen Ründchen unterwechs. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, trocken wars aber kalt....

Morgen bin ich mal wieder nen Tach arbeiten. Helfe manchmal in dem Verband aus, wo mein Vater arbeitet. Ordner für Sitzungen zusammenheften uswAlso net wundern, wenn ihr morgen net allzuviel von mir hört


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2013)

Das ETWR treibt sich doch im Racebikes Fred rum


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schlechte nachrichten von der freundin bekommen...
> Ihr hund Niki wird heute von uns gehen. Gehe am nachmittag nach hause um ihr zu helfen sie einschlafen zu lassen.
> 
> Ihr rücken ist nun so versteift, dass sie zu grosse schmerzen hat und nur noch herumliegt.
> ...



Ach Mensch, nimm sie ordentlich in den Arm... So etwas ist nie gut und tut richtig weh! 

LG an dein Schatz und RIP Niki

Ich hoffe sie trifft mein Buddie im Hundehimmel und hat Spaß mit ihm!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Nabend! 






onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schlechte nachrichten von der freundin bekommen...
> Ihr hund Niki wird heute von uns gehen. Gehe am nachmittag nach hause um ihr zu helfen sie einschlafen zu lassen.
> 
> Ihr rücken ist nun so versteift, dass sie zu grosse schmerzen hat und nur noch herumliegt.
> ...




     Kopf hoch...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Bin schon ganz nervös....  Paket ist unterwegs.  

So stelle ich mir das ungefähr vor  -  später halt in pink:


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

Nicht später... Direkt zum Pulvern das Ding! Mut zur Farbe

Warum warten?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Nicht später... Direkt zum Pulvern das Ding! Mut zur Farbe
> 
> *Warum warten?*



Wo du nicht bist, Herr Jesu Christ....       ....wegen der Kohle, Maggus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

Du hast so viele Bikes und musst es doch nicht sofort fertig machen. Wenn Du es erst einmal montiert hast, wirst Du es doch nie zum Pulvern bringen

Ein Abend weniger in der Dorfdisko und du hast die Kohle für die Farbe


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2013)

Was du Räder aufbaust ist eh alles zu spät! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (3. April 2013)

PINK ?! 
Euch tut die Kälte nicht gut glaube ich


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> War eben auch wieder nen Ründchen unterwechs. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, trocken wars aber kalt....



Nachdem ich gestern an fast allen Stellen im Matsch fast versunken bin, habe ich mir das Fahren heute geklemmt. Morgen Vormittag erfolgt der nächste Versuch. Und dann gibt's am WE hoffentlich mal wieder 'ne Runde mit Philipp - aber der weiß noch nix von seinem Glück.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> PINK ?!
> Euch tut die Kälte nicht gut glaube ich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was du Räder aufbaust ist eh alles zu spät!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich?


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. April 2013)

Für die, die es noch nicht wissen! Ich bin entsetzt. 




Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
> Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
> ...



Hier zum Verlauf ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10467214


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2013)

Da sitzt mir jetzt ein dicker Kloß im Hals


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. April 2013)

Er wird eine große Lücke hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

+sprachlos+


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Letzte Woche saß er noch bei mir....



*Jens, ride on...    DU warst IBC*









Marcus und ich werden uns auf irgendeine Weise beteiligen, arangieren.... 
- Eine Karte, ein Kranz....  Wir halten euch hier auf dem Laufenden!!


----------



## zweikreise (3. April 2013)

Mein Beileid an Freunde und Familie


----------



## maddda (3. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich sagen soll. Ich bin sprachlos
Da hatten noch wir unser Rennen am Alfsee geplant und ich hab mich so gefreut ihn Persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Auch mein Beileid an Freunde und Familie


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2013)

*.*


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2013)

Jens du wirst uns fehlen!
Ich durfte dich nur mal kurz bei einem Rennen kennenlernen - klasse Typ.

Mein Beileid an Frau und Familie


----------



## Junior97 (3. April 2013)

Jens wird uns um einiges fehlen hier ! 
Ich kenne ihn nichtmal persönlich aber er war immer ein Toller Kerl im IBC 

Mein Beileid an seine Familie


----------



## Renegado (3. April 2013)

Mein Kellys ist fertig 

Morgen früh wird es endlich entjungfert!
Fotos folgen.


PS: 
Mein Beileid an Freunde und Familie.


----------



## Junior97 (3. April 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Mein Kellys ist fertig
> 
> Morgen früh wird es endlich entjungfert!
> Fotos folgen.



Wenigstens eine gute Nachricht heute...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2013)

Ich kann es kaum glauben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Gerade an Rommos geschrieben:
Er war vor wenigen Wochen extra in Frankfurt zur Beerdigung eines Händlerkollegen. Etwa in gleichem Alter wie Jens.... Er hat es da schon selbst nicht verstanden.
Danach waren wir biken....

Aber sowas hätte niemand erwartet....


----------



## Renegado (3. April 2013)

Darf man fragen wodurch er gestorben ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich war den ganzen Tag irgendwie im Stress und wollte mich jetzt hier wieder ein bisschen entspannen und lese das mit Jens. Ich war mir am Anfang nicht wirklich sicher was hier läuft, aber nach einigen Beiträgen konnte ich es nicht mehr "weghoffen". Ich bin immer noch geschockt, wir wollten in zwei Wochen im Harz gemeinsam mit anderen Bikern ne schöne Runde drehen auf das ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
Leider habe ich in meinem Leben schon einige gute Kumpels verloren und merkt dann schlagartig, das es ohne Sie weitergehen muss. Schade das ich Jens nicht mehr besser kennenlernen kann. Seiner Familie wünsche ich jetzt in der schweren Zeit viel Unterstützung von Freunden 

Vielleicht könnte man alle Beiträge der Anteilnahme irgendwie ausdrucken und mit an die Familie weiterreichen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2013)

Hi Jens....


----------



## Junior97 (4. April 2013)

Jetzt wir dieser Thread ein ganz anderer  Ich kann es nicht fassen und finde es einfach nur ungerecht ! Machen wir eine Karte oder lassen einen Kranz machen oder was machen wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. April 2013)

Hallo jungs ich habs gerade gelesen. Bin gestern nach dem tot vom buddi abgetaucht und hab mit schrecken hier das von jens gelesen. Ich bin sprachlos und sehr traurig. Ein guter mensch ist von uns gegangen. Ich hoffe er trifft mein buddi. Ich werde mich die nächsten tage nicht blicken lassen. Geht mir gerade bichen nah alles zusammen. Ich bin geschockt. Ich wünsche der familie viel kraft. Meld mich dann wieder. Grüsse auch aus der schweiz


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2013)

Nie war sein Nick passender als jetzt! 

... vielleicht können wir hier einen eigenen Thread erstellen, in dem wir unser Beileid bekunden und ggf. noch Fotos von ihm als Erinnerung posten. Ich habe sicher noch eins von ner gemeinsamen Tour auf dem Rechner.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. April 2013)

Gute idee würd ich unterstützen.


----------



## maddda (4. April 2013)

Ist ne schöne Idee. Würde ich auch unterstützen


----------



## hhninja81 (4. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs

Der Schock sitzt sehr, sehr tief und mir fehlen noch immer die Worte...

Schaut doch mal in die IG, dort hat Marco eine Seite für Jens eröffnet.

LG Marcus


----------



## BENDERR (4. April 2013)

unfassbar! ich weiß mich nicht in Worte zu fassen 

RIP!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal in die IG, dort hat Marco eine Seite für Jens eröffnet.
> 
> LG Marcus


 
Wonach müssen wir suchen bzw. wie lautet die IG?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2013)

Hallo Männer, 
der Schock sitzt tief aber Jens hätte bestimmt nicht gewollt das es hier zu ruhig wird.
Marco, vielleicht könnte man über einen Blumenhändler aus Jens seiner Heimatstadt, ein Gesteck oder Strauß zur Trauerfeier im Namen von uns Allen ablegen lassen.?


----------



## maddda (4. April 2013)

Wäre eine sehr schöne Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2013)

Da würde ich mich anschließen!

Moin Jungs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2013)

hoert sich nach nem plan an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2013)

Ich habe noch einen link:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627813


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. April 2013)

Vorhin hat mir Cihan die Nachricht von Jens überbracht - 
Man mag es einfach nicht begreifen, dass Jens plötzlich fehlt.

Das mit dem Gesteck oder Strauß ist eine sehr gute Idee!

Vielleicht wäre noch etwas anderes in Jens` Namen möglich, etwa eine gemeinsame Tour oder eine gemeinsame Spende an eine wohltätige Einrichtung.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> unfassbar! ich weiß mich nicht in Worte zu fassen
> 
> RIP!


...ich auch nicht...

Kann es nicht fassen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (4. April 2013)

Im ersten Moment war ich wie gelähmt.
Das hier geht mir wirklich nahe, bin geschockt.
Kann meine trauer nicht in Worte fassen.
Mein tiefes Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Ich wünsche allen viel innere Kraft zur Überwindung dieser schweren Stunden.

Unfassbar!

Ruhe in Frieden Jens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. April 2013)

das kann doch jetzt nicht stimmen, ich bin sprach und fassungslos ! 

ruhe in frieden jens 

ich kanns einfach nicht glauben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vorhin hat mir Cihan die Nachricht von Jens überbracht -
> Man mag es einfach nicht begreifen, dass Jens plötzlich fehlt.
> 
> Das mit dem Gesteck oder Strauß ist eine sehr gute Idee!
> ...









Ich bin über die Anteilnahme so erstaunt....   Wahnsinn. Das hätte Jens bestimmt nie erwartet?!

Ich hatte heute echt einen schaizz Tag und habe nicht abschalten können. Auch jetzt nicht.
Mehrfach habe ich Kontakt zu Marcus gesucht und wir haben uns  gegenseitig aufgepeppelt. 
Danke dafür, Marcus!!

Sogar einige  Mods haben mich wegen Jens angeschrieben. 

Keine Ahnung was los ist, aber irgendwie bin ich der Meinung, dass ich Jens was schuldig bin.....    .....weiss aber nicht was, verdammt!?
Habe mich auch noch nicht getraut seine Frau anzurufen.
Findet ihr das zu früh dafür????


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. April 2013)

ICH finde es zu früh die Frau anzurufen


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2013)

Wie kann denn seine Frau nichts davon wissen???????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2013)

Es geht ums telefonische Kondulieren....


----------



## cpprelude (4. April 2013)

So schwer es dir auch fällt Marco, würde ich sagen je früher desto besser!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2013)

Ich weis net, ob ich mich tel melden wuerde. Aber ich kannte die frau ja net... Aber einen kranz oder sowas...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. April 2013)

Für Marco? Denke eher an die Frau und wo ihr gerade der Kopf steht? Und per Telefon,naja? ( sind aber nur meine Erfahrungen)


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Es geht ums telefonische Kondulieren....


Ach sooo...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2013)

War bissl ungünstig formuliert von mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War bissl ungünstig formuliert von mir.....


Ach was... 

Konnte man halt so und _so_ verstehen... oder auch so.


----------



## Junior97 (4. April 2013)

Sagt mal bitte wie man die Signatur ändern kann ich fände das schon gut von uns wenn wir alle sowas drinstehen haben wie bikeaddicted.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2013)

Über das Kontrollzentrum. Dann irgendwo links in der Spalte "Signatur ändern"...


----------



## taifun (4. April 2013)

.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. April 2013)

Ich würde Jens´ Frau vielleicht eher eine Karte schreiben und zumindest jetzt nicht anrufen. Als Außenstehender möchte man unbedingt tätig werden, irgendwie helfen, aber die innere Aufgeriebenheit und völlige Erschöpfung wird man den Familienmitgliedern zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht nehmen können. 
Jens´ Frau wird jetzt einfach nur funktionieren.


----------



## unocz (4. April 2013)

fände jetzt nen anruf auch zu früh.......... aber keine ahnung was da jetzt der richtige zeitpunkt ist oder nicht


----------



## Renegado (4. April 2013)

Ich empfinde einen Anruf nur passend, wenn man die Person auch im realen Leben kennt und die Bekannten und Freunde wissen wer man ist.

Als Forummitglied, der lediglich Kontakt über Text mit ihm hatte, finde ich einen Brief viel besser.
Es wäre anmaßend am Telefon zu behaupten, man sei in gleicher Trauer wie ein Angehöriger.

Insofern wäre vielleicht ein kurzer Brief mit netten Worten der User angebracht. Wenn ihr möchtet unterschreibt noch. So zeigt ihr eure Trauer den Bekannten als Gemeinschaft und seid auch nicht zu persönlich.


----------



## Metrum (5. April 2013)

Jungs,

ich habe mit Marco noch hin und her überlegt und wir wollen jetzt einen  Kranz von uns zum Friedhof bringen lassen. Da ich ja eh krank und zu  Hause bin werde ich mich darum kümmern. Ich habe bisher einen  Internetfloristen gefunden (der es bis zum Termi schafft) und  mittlerweile auch noch eine Gärtnerei in einem Nachbarort, wo ich jedoch  erst noch anrufen muss. Der Kranz im Netz kostet all inkl. um die 160  Euro, der Preis aus der Gärtnerei steht noch offen.
Falls noch Geld über sein sollte, so würde ich gern Flo´s Vorschlag aufgreifen wollen und den Rest spenden. 

Wenn ihr auch der Meinung seid dass dies in Jens`Sinn wäre.
Meine Freundin ist bei den Klinikclowns tätig und diese besuchen  Kinderkrankenhäuser, Kinderpsychiatrien und ein Kinderhospiz um den  Kindern die Zeit etwas angenehmer zu gestalten. Dies ist rein  spendenfinanziert und die Mitarbeiter sind ehrenamtlich unterwegs.

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht ob allen Namen auf die Schleifen sollen oder  ein allgemeiner Gruß von seinen Freunden aus dem Forum? Hängt sicherlich  auch davon ab wieviel Namen zusammen kommen ob es überhaupt passt.
Also wer etwas spenden möchte dann bitte an:

[email protected] wenn es paypal sein soll oder

über Bank bitte per PN anfragen.
LG
Veikko


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2013)

Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen und ich bin froh, dass Veikko sich der Sache annimmt..
Ich habe eben direkt überwiesen per Paypal.

Wäre schön, wenn man sich gerade 2 Min Zeit dafür nimmt.

Vielleicht ist es für Leute, welche per Banküberweisung zahlen wollen, ratsam, sich kurz bei  Veikko per PN zu melden.   
-   Sonst gehen vielleicht deren Namen auf der Schleife vergessen.
Manchmal braucht die liebe Bank eben ein paar Tage für eine einfache Überweisung im Jahre 2013.....?!? 







Jens und ich.  23.3.2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Männer,
vielen Dank Veikko das Du dich um das Gebinde kümmerst, was auf die Schleife kommt wirst du schon richtig entscheiden aber ein Forumshinweis sollte mit draufstehen.
Ich habe eben auf Dein Konto Überwiesen.
VG Jens

http://kreiszeitung.trauer.de/Trauer...e/Jens-Matties


----------



## maddda (5. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Jungs


Ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen

@ Veikko finde ich super, dass du das in die Hand nimmst. Werde selbstverständlich auch gleich etwas überweisen


----------



## maddda (5. April 2013)

Sry für den Doppelpost


Hab gerade mit Veikko gequatscht. Meint ihr wir sollten das mit dem Kranz bzw der Spende noch im Nachbarfred von den 29er Jungs reinstellen?


----------



## Metrum (5. April 2013)

Moin Jungs,

kurze Zwischenmeldung!
Hatte eben ein sehr nettes Telefonat mit der Frau aus der Gärtnerei und es klappt dass sie den Kranz fertigen und er Dienstag vor Ort ist! 
Ist mir erstmal ein fetter Stein vom Herzen gefallen!!! Ist ja schon arg knapp mit der Zeit.
Sende dann noch Details per Mail an sie.
http://www.gaertnerei-beneke.de/trauerfloristik_2_1.html

Möchte eigentlich gern etwas in der Art wie den Kranz oben rechts, in weiß, haben. 
Also dass da alle Namen rauf kommen, geht wohl nicht, würde wohl auch blöd ausschauen. Und ich denke da sollte die persönliche Eitelkeit bissel hinten anstehen - der Jens wird schon wissen von wem es kommt.
Wir müssen uns da auf einen Spruch auf der einen Seite der Schleife einigen, in der Art wie " Du wirst immer unter uns sein" oder wie auch immer und auf der anderen Seite " Deine Jungs vom MTB Forum" oder was uns sonst noch einfällt. Vielleicht auch was anderes wie nen Bikerspruch? Macht Vorschläge oder ich entscheide allein. Die Beschriftung kann ich auch morgen noch durchgeben da sie dort selbst bedrucken. 
Habe jedenfalls erstmal Gänsehaut dass wir es hinbekommen und ich sogar telefoniert habe, trotz meiner leichten Telefonphobie. 
Und gebt noch mal ne Meinung ab ob es mit der Spende des eventuellen Restbetrages o.k. wäre denn ich denke es wäre in Jens Sinn und es gäbe auf jeden Fall mehr Menschen die Möglichkeit sich in ihrer Trauer sicher zu sein sich an der Sache beteiligt zu haben. Ich kann dann ja auch nicht irgendwann sagen wir haben das Geld zusammen und es soll keiner mehr was senden. Und das "Restgeld" dann seiner Frau noch zu schicken finde ich auch arg komisch. 

Grüße...
Veikko


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2013)

Moin Veikko,

stark dass du das übernimmst. Ich werde auch noch etwas überweisen. Was man am besten auf den Kranz drucken lässt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich war bisher noch nicht in dieser Situation sowas mit zu entscheiden.

Das Restgeld dürfte mMn auch ruhig an die Klinikclowns gespendet werden.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## maddda (5. April 2013)

Das mit der Spende finde ich ne Super Idee veikko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2013)

Veikko, den weißen Kranz finde ich auch gut.
" Deine Jungs vom MTB Forum" oder in der Art sollte es schon sein.
Seine Bikekumpels aus seiner Ecke machen bestimmt ihren eigenen Kranz aber im 29er Forum könnte man auch noch nachfragen
Mit dem Spenden ist i.O.
Gruß Jens


----------



## maddda (5. April 2013)

Ja seine Bikekollegen aus seiner Ecke machen auch nen Kranz. Hab gestern noch mit einem gechrieben...

" Deine Jungs vom mtb Forum" fände ich schonmal gut


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2013)

Geld ist per Paypal überwiesen. Stimme auch einer späteren Spende zu. Gerne auch den Klinikclowns. Alternativ hätte ich sonst eine Einrichtung vorgeschlagen, bei der es einen Bezug zu unserem Sport gibt. Allerdings kenne ich da leider keine. 

Schön wäre auch noch eine "überdimensionale" Karte gewesen, auf der einige Zitate aus dem Forum gedruckt worden wären und die Unterschriften aller. Lässt sich aber sicher schwer umsetzen.

Mal etwas anderes, sein Account bleibt doch wohl hoffentlich bestehen!!! Viele von uns haben sicherlich zukünftig das Bedürfnis, seine alten Posts nachzulesen oder seine Bilder anzusehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2013)

die idee mit den clowns finde ich auch gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2013)

Die Namensliste wird definitiv zu lang, aber vielleicht  würden die  vier Buchstaben ETWR irgendwo  doch ein Plätzchen finden...
Nur eine Idee so mitten im Raum.

Hoffe du wirst durch die Bekantgabe der Aktion im Nachbarfred nicht überrannt....
Wieviele Mitglieder hat das IBC doch gleich??  


Meine Produktivität der beiden letzten Tag auf der Arbeit lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Der Kopf ist an andere Stelle... 

Habe auch Jens (Doc) mal darüber informiert. Er wollte sich ja erstmal hier fernhalten.

Gruss an alle


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hoffe du wirst durch die Bekantgabe der Aktion im Nachbarfred nicht überrannt....


 

Meinste er könnte sich ins Ausland absetzen?!?


----------



## unocz (5. April 2013)

hab auch ne kleinigkeit geschickt


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Namensliste wird definitiv zu lang, aber vielleicht  würden die  vier Buchstaben ETWR irgendwo  doch ein Plätzchen finden...
> Nur eine Idee so mitten im Raum.
> 
> Hoffe du wirst durch die Bekantgabe der Aktion im Nachbarfred nicht überrannt....
> ...


 
Solange nicht die Qualität leidet ist das nicht sooo schlimm,
in mir gehen die Gefühle auch ständig hin und her


----------



## Metrum (5. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Meinste er könnte sich ins Ausland absetzen?!?



Nein, kann er nicht. Ich wurde auserwählt da ich unter Agoraphobie leide und daher eben keine Gefahr besteht das Land zu verlassen. 

Ich denke nicht dass ich überrannt werde Marco, da dort soviel Wortmeldungen ja gar nicht vorliegen, an der Stelle wo ich es reingesetzt habe. 

ETWR würde ich mir auch gut vorstellen können und wenn dann doch noch paar aus dem 29er Forum dazu kämen sollte man das auch noch erwähnen.
Ich denke da warten wir mal noch bis heute Nacht ab. Wie gesagt den Spruch drucken die selbst drauf, im Augenblick geht es mehr darum welche Blumen der Großhandel Montag Früh anliefern muss. Ich hätte ja gern den weißen Kranz und einige andere auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2013)

Hoffentlich gehen dann die 26" nicht auf die Barrikaden aber ich bin da Unverwundbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit etwas in der Art wie 
*Du wirst immer mit uns fahren.
Deine Jungs vom ETWR 
aus dem MTB Forum*.
So als Spruch?
Finde zwar ETWR und MTB Forum bissel viel und wenn dann noch 29er hinzukommen? Würde aber lieber noch MTB lassen und schlimmstenfalls ETWR opfern. 
Oder statt nem typischen Trauerspruch halt links das "Du wirst immer mit uns fahren" und auf die rechte Schleife den Rest? Dann könnte es wieder passen.


----------



## maddda (5. April 2013)

Würde auch zur not das ETWR weglassen...

Der Spruch ist aber gut


Bin gerade dabei am Univega herum zu Basteln, gibt einiges neues...Wenn ich den Rahmen sehe muss ich immer an Jens denken


----------



## Metrum (5. April 2013)

Ja, zumal wenn dann noch andere spenden die nicht Bestandteil des ETWR sind. Das wäre ja dann unfair. Und wie gesagt, Jens wird schon wissen von wem es kommt.


----------



## cpprelude (5. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> ich habe mit Marco noch hin und her überlegt und wir wollen jetzt einen Kranz von uns zum Friedhof bringen lassen. Da ich ja eh krank und zu Hause bin werde ich mich darum kümmern. Ich habe bisher einen Internetfloristen gefunden (der es bis zum Termi schafft) und mittlerweile auch noch eine Gärtnerei in einem Nachbarort, wo ich jedoch erst noch anrufen muss. Der Kranz im Netz kostet all inkl. um die 160 Euro, der Preis aus der Gärtnerei steht noch offen.
> Falls noch Geld über sein sollte, so würde ich gern Flo´s Vorschlag aufgreifen wollen und den Rest spenden.
> ...


 
Moin Veikko! Ist nen guter Zug von dir dass du dich darum Kümmerst.  Ich beteilige mich auch und werde gleich die Überweisung vornehmen. Ich bin ebenfalls dafür das das überschüssige Geld an die von dir genannte Stiftung gespendet wird.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs

ich brauche ein neues Trikot und eine örtliche Bikegruppe hat sich ihr eigenes Trikot anfertigen lassen. Evtl wäre so etwas auch für uns interessant.

Ein eigenes ETWR-Trikot und ich habe mir überlegt, dort den Nick von Jens zu verewigen.... So etwas wird ja im Sport gerne mal gemacht und dann wäre er irgendwie immer auf unseren Touren dabei.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Ihr könnt ja mal ein wenig "rumkonfigurieren" und eure Entwürfe hier zeigen.

http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots.htm

Ich bin noch immer sehr traurig und kann es noch immer nicht wirklich glauben. 

Schön, dass es euch gibt Jungs. Die Gespräche und Mails haben mir in den letzten Tagen sehr geholfen... Danke dafür!

Viele Grüße Marcus


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2013)

Nabend Jungs!

Habe erstmal alles von heut Mittag nachgearbeitet und bin jetzt auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Einen großen Dank an Veikko für die Koordination und Verwaltung! 
Auch ich finde sowohl den weißen Kranz (in Radform) als auch die ausgesuchten Sprüche sehr passend. Falls ETWR zu sperrig als Text ist und wir mit dem "MTB-Forum" übergreifend für andere mitsprechen, dann ist das in meinen Augen sehr hübsch zu lesen.

Meine Spende folgt umgehend!

Achso, und die Verwendung des überschüssigen Geldes für die Klinikclows ist einer super Idee, die ich sehr unterstütze!


----------



## Metrum (5. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Achso, und die Verwendung des überschüssigen Geldes für die Klinikclows ist einer super Idee, die ich sehr unterstütze!



Mach ich doch gern, habe ja Zeit und Erfahrung darin.
Und die Klinikclowns sind ja auch bei dir aktiv in Weimar in zwei Kinderstationen und in Jena in der Kinderpsychiatrichen Tagesklinik.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2013)

Ein etwr Trikot wäre cool, Aber ich hab mich vor 2 Wochen mit Vereins Klamotten eingedeckt.
Aber so ein renneinteiler,... Vllt schließe ich mich dann ja auch doch noch an.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2013)

Einige ehemalige Kollegen von mir kennen sie also mit Sicherheit!
Wirklich schön, dass es sowas gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. April 2013)

Morgen leute!

Hoffe wir lassen den fred hier nicht einschlafen

Das mit den Trikots is ne tolle Idee, wobei ich eigentlich zwangsläufig in Vereinsklamotten unterwegs bin...


Hätte aber noch ne andere Idee. Man könnte ja nen Aufkleber ganz schlicht mit "Ohneworte" drucken lassen. So als Namensschriftzug fürs Oberrohr. Da haben ja viele ihren eigenen Namen stehen, so in dem Stil hatte ich mir das Vorgestellt


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

Ja, habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das haette jens auch sicher nicht gwewollt.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2013)

moin,

ist halt gerade alles sehr schwierig...müssen das alles erstmal verarbeiten...

ein Aufkleber klingt gut


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

die Idee mit dem Aufkleber finde ich auch toll... Hat jemand eine Idee und/oder eine Möglichkeit diese anfertigen zu lassen?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

Moin Männer!

Ich muss jetzt noch den Spruch für die Schleife abgeben.
Wollen wir dass nun so machen, wie ich oben schrieb?

_Du wirst immer mit uns fahren. _(was wir dann mit nem Aufkleber schön symbolisieren könnten)

Und auf der anderen Seite

_Deine Jungs aus dem MTB Forum._

(oder lieber Freunde, Kumpels, etc?)

Muss ich bis mittag entscheiden.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2013)

"Du wirst immer mit uns fahren.- Deine Jungs aus dem MTB Forum." Finde ich gut. 

Vielen Dank, Veikko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

SO wollte ich es eigentlich auch.
Danke für die fixe Antwort Marcus!


----------



## maddda (6. April 2013)

"Du wirst immer mit uns fahren"     würde ich auf jedenfall so lassen

und auf dei andere seite entweder "deine Freunde aus dem MTB Forum" oder "deine Jungs aus dem MTB Froum"

Um die aufkleber könnte ich mich kümmern, wenn da interesse besteht haben hier in der nähe einen drucker, bei der meine Mutter schon öfter etwas drucken lassen hat


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Klingt vernünftig!

@ Philipp: Könnest du eigentlich auch einen Rahmenaufkleber machen lassen, wenn ich dir eine Vektorgrafik + Größe zukommen lasse?


----------



## unocz (6. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> "Du wirst immer mit uns fahren.- Deine Jungs aus dem MTB Forum." Finde ich gut.
> 
> Vielen Dank, Veikko!




ja das ist gut !


danke auch nochmals an dich veikko !


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,



maddda schrieb:


> Morgen leute!
> 
> Hoffe wir lassen den fred hier nicht einschlafen
> 
> ...


 
Es müssen erstmal ein paar Tage ins Land gehen und dann wird das hier schon wieder
Mit dem Aufkleber finde ich gut



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Ich muss jetzt noch den Spruch für die Schleife abgeben.
> Wollen wir dass nun so machen, wie ich oben schrieb?
> ...


 
Ich hab mal durchgewischt, hätte Jens gesagt, 
so würde ich das auch schreiben


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> "Du wirst immer mit uns fahren.- Deine Jungs aus dem MTB Forum." Finde ich gut.
> 
> Vielen Dank, Veikko!



Genau so!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

O.K. 

Ich nehme dass jetzt mal als allgemeine Zustimmung! 
_Jungs_ finde ich halt persönlicher als Freunde, zeugt meiner Meinung von mehr Nähe zueinander als _Freunde_. ( _Freunde_ der bömischen Blasmusik, Eisenbahn_freunde_, _Freunde_ des Nationaltheaters,_ Freunde_ der Thüringer Bratwurst, etc!)

Also machen wir es so! 
Bedanken braucht sich dafür bei mir keiner!!!!! Bin halt derjenige der Zeit hat, andere würden es genauso tun wenn sie die Zeit hätten.

Und hier kommt auch wieder Schwung rein. Man darf auch nicht vergessen dass wir seit nem halben Jahr Winter und Dunkelheit haben. Ich denke dass schlägt nicht nur mir aufs Gemüt. Techn. Fragen kommen auch größtenteils aus dem Keller und ganz wenige fangen an mit: "Als ich heute gefahren bin..."
Es wird auch Zeit dass man wieder mit Freude raus geht und das biken genießen kann und es nicht nur darum geht es getan zu haben!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

Ich bedankte mich trotzdem!

Und ja, nach dem essen geh ich mit den epic ballern und die gopro ist schon montiert  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> O.K.
> 
> Ich nehme dass jetzt mal als allgemeine Zustimmung!
> _Jungs_ finde ich halt persönlicher als Freunde, zeugt meiner Meinung von mehr Nähe zueinander als _Freunde_. ( _Freunde_ der bömischen Blasmusik, Eisenbahn_freunde_, _Freunde_ des Nationaltheaters,_ Freunde_ der Thüringer Bratwurst, etc!)
> ...



und genau das werde ich jetzt machen...!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> und genau das werde ich jetzt machen...!



Wollt ich auch, aber keiner will mit 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. April 2013)

Werde erstmal mit meinem Vater jez ins Studio fahren...Heute nammitach geht es entweder aufs Rad oder auf die Rolle, ich hat es schon geschneeregnet


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Meine Überweisung ist nun endlich auch raus.


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

Hier ist es auch grau und Nieselregen. 
Morgen soll wohl mal bissel die Sonne rauskommen und die Blind titelt dass nächstes WE der Frühling kommt! 
Also per paypal sind jetzt 130 angekommen und auf dem Bankweg ist ja auch noch was unterwegs. Nur mal so als Info. Werde dann wohl mal die Bankverbindung wieder raus nehmen, weil es wohl nicht soo klug sein soll und ich denke wenn es doch noch nen Nachzügler gibt kann man mich auch per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Meinetwegen könnte es auch wärmer sein. Aufs Bike komme ich heute aber wohl nicht mehr. 
Hab mir gestern beim gängig machen der Schaltröllchenlager einen Schraubendreher in die Hand gehauen. Jetzt kann ich keine Handschuhe anziehen und den Lenker nicht festhalten...

Wie liegt der Kranz eigentlich preislich?


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

Ich bin mit ihr übereingekommen dass er sich auch so um die 150 bewegen sollte. Denke dass man da was anständiges für bekommt. Angefangen hatten sie bei 100 Euro. Da der über nen Internetfloristen aber auch 160 gekostet hätte und ich mir sicher war dass das Geld auch zusammen kommt bin ich bei dem Preisrahmen geblieben. 
Werde sie auch bitten mir ein Bild von dem Kranz zu machen damit wir es hier einstellen können.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Klingt sehr vernünftig!
Dann bleibt also wahrscheinlich sogar etwas für Klinikclowns über


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

Ja, davon geh ich aus. Das scheint ja mittlerweile sicher.
Letztendlich bin ich froh dass es in der Kürze der Zeit überhaupt noch geklappt hat und ich hätte wohl auch noch mehr ausgegeben nur damit es klappt! Und ich denke ne Gärtnerei um die Ecke macht es auch schicker als ein Internetflorist der 08/15 Gebinde durchs Land schickt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

Irgendwie muss man sich auf andere Gedanken bringen und ein bisschen in sich gehen
In dem Keller war ich lange nicht










Apropo Mitfahren: am 21.ten (wollte OW) mitfahren) fahre ich im Harz,
will jemand mitkommen, ev. Flo . Wir könnten dann von Naumburg gemeinsam mit einem Auto starten.

Datum: 
21 04 2013 10:00
Ort
Harzpension Mann - Mühlental 146, 38855 Wernigerode, Deutschland 
[email protected]
ig-harz.de


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bin mit ihr übereingekommen dass er sich auch so um die 150 bewegen sollte. Denke dass man da was anständiges für bekommt. Angefangen hatten sie bei 100 Euro. Da der über nen Internetfloristen aber auch 160 gekostet hätte und ich mir sicher war dass das Geld auch zusammen kommt bin ich bei dem Preisrahmen geblieben.
> Werde sie auch bitten mir ein Bild von dem Kranz zu machen damit wir es hier einstellen können.


Du denkst eben an alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

Ordentliche Bahn

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Noch ein Schuss aus der Totalen?


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2013)

Hm, das war auch eben mein Gedanke, sie mal ganz zu sehen.
Wollte ich auch immer mal haben. Aber heutzutage muss man wohl mindestens Goldschmied sein um sich dass noch leisten zu können.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man sich auf andere Gedanken bringen und ein bisschen in sich gehen
> In dem Keller war ich lange nicht
> 
> [Modelleisenbahn]
> ...


Deine Anlage??? 

 @_Harz_: Hmmm... das hört sich interessant an... kann aber nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

Ich hab ein Haufen Detail`s, Total mach ich nachher zu Hause mal eins










Mit Hamburg komme ich nicht mit, aber die haben ja auch nichts anderes zu tun


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, Jungs!

Ich mag die ausgesuchten Sprüche fürs Band! 
Echt schön, dass das alles so kurzfristig hinhaut.


Das mit der Tour im Harz klingt sehr gut, Jens! 
Ich war zwar die letzten Tage aus Gründen, die Veikko vorhin schon genannt hat (Wetter, Kälte, Gemütszustand), nicht auf dem Bike und bin mir meiner momentanen Form nicht ganz sicher, aber Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.
Wie schnell müsstest du es denn wissen? Genaueres könnten wir ja noch per PN oder telefonisch bequatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Ich bin an diesem Wochenende schon versorgt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Jungs!
> 
> Ich mag die ausgesuchten Sprüche fürs Band!
> Echt schön, dass das alles so kurzfristig hinhaut.
> ...


 Das wird eine lockere Trail-Runde, ich bin auch nicht so fit wie ich aussehe
Wenn Du mir bis kurz vor Abfahrt bescheid gibst, von Jena ca. 45min, reicht das völlig aus
http://ig-harz.de/events/1/event_details.html


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Guten Morgen miteinander!


...bin gestern vor´m Rechner eingepennt.. oh Mann! 
Irgendwie war ich übermüdet.

Der Kranz wird bestimmt sehr schön! 
Spruch, Spende.. passt alles.
Schön, dass wir mit Veikkos Hilfe so etwas tolles zum Rollen gebracht haben...

Finde den Zusammenhalt hier soooo klasse!!!  


Tja, habe jetzt auch mal den neuen Niner Rahmen aus dem Karton geholt und in den Bikeständer gehängt.
Zum Training, trotz der gemeldeten 10 Grad morgen, werde ich nicht kommen.  Bin etwas erkältet.
Seit der OP im Dezember zum ersten Mal wieder Schniefnase... 
Bin aber auch bei Minustemperaturen mit dem Wasserschlauch und nassen Klamotten um´s dreckige Bike getanzt. Selbst Schuld! 

Sollte die OP aber doch was gebracht haben!?  



Wollen wir das Bikefestival in Willingen jetzt eigentich zu einem gemeinsamen Treffen nutzen , so wie von Jens eigentlich geplant?
Habe gestern mit Marcus darüber gequatscht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Irgendwie ging der Link nicht so recht, also hier nochmal:

http://kreiszeitung.trauer.de/Traueranzeige/Jens-Matties#/Trauerfall

Hier kann man eine Online-Kerze für Jens anzünden...   
Wer will......, hier wird es Nina bestimmt lesen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2013)

Das liest sich (auch vom Anforderungsprofil) wirklich seeehr nett und ich sage dir jetzt schon mal zu! Ich bin ja echt froh, dass ich nochmal um die Gesichtskontrolle herum komme.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Wollt ihr dann auch beim Marathon starten?

50â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr finde ich happig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Kerze angezündet und wieder Tränen...  *f.ck*    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nein, ich starte nicht beim Marathon. Meine Form lässt sich noch nicht so biegen wie ich es gerne möchte...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kerze angezündet und wieder Tränen...  *f.ck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine brennt auch schon.



An der Stecke als Motivationskünstler brauchst du nur einen gefüllten Proviant- und Getränkekoffer, ne starke Stimme und einen geladenen Fotoapparat


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meine brennt auch schon.
> 
> 
> 
> An der Stecke als Motivationskünstler brauchst du nur einen gefüllten Proviant- und Getränkekoffer, ne starke Stimme und einen geladenen Fotoapparat




Eine sehr schöne Seite, wie ich finde.




Komm du mir nur in die Finger....


----------



## maddda (6. April 2013)

> Mit Hamburg komme ich nicht mit, aber die haben ja auch nichts anderes zu tun



Schöne Bahn hast du da!..hab auch noch eine aufm Dachboden aufgebaut, kann da aber nicht ganz mithalten

Hab etwas am Univega rumgeschraubt: 





Neues Cockpit. War von der Tech so überzeugt, dass ich mir noch ne Race gekauft hab. Die Tech kommt ans andere Rad, aber die Freude hielt sich in Grenzen

Wegen den Aufklebern:

Werde am Montag mal Fragen was das Kosten würde. Wird aber nicht so viel sein denke ich Ich geb euch dann bescheid, dann können wir ja mal über die Schriftart usw nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Bike  
Aufkleber  
Eisenbahn von Jens III


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das liest sich (auch vom Anforderungsprofil) wirklich seeehr nett und ich sage dir jetzt schon mal zu! Ich bin ja echt froh, dass ich nochmal um die Gesichtskontrolle herum komme.


 
Start wäre in Naumburg so 7.30Uhr

http://binged.it/12rBOKv


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Schöne Bahn hast du da!..hab auch noch eine aufm Dachboden aufgebaut, kann da aber nicht ganz mithalten
> 
> Hab etwas am Univega rumgeschraubt:
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus, nur den Bremshebel für die Vorderradbremse mit der Leitungsführung musst du noch ändern
Leitung innen an der Gabel durchziehen und oben nicht hinter die andere Leitung fädeln


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Kennt den hier jemand:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=22547;page=2;menu=1000,2,89;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## maddda (6. April 2013)

> Sieht gut aus, nur den Bremshebel für die Vorderradbremse mit der Leitungsführung musst du noch ändern
> Leitung innen an der Gabel durchziehen und oben nicht hinter die andere Leitung fädeln



ISt ja noch net entlüftet und eingestellt, bin gestern nur zum anbaun gekommen, hab die Leitungen auch noch net fest


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kennt den hier jemand:
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...7;page=2;menu=1000,2,89;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


Wenn Du an der Front Last brauchst damit es dich bergauf nicht nach hinten vom Rad schmeisst, kannst du den nehmen aber es gibt bestimmt noch Schwerere


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ISt ja noch net entlüftet und eingestellt, bin gestern nur zum anbaun gekommen, hab die Leitungen auch noch net fest


Immer die halbfertigen Sachen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn Du an der Front Last brauchst damit es dich bergauf nicht nach hinten vom Rad schmeisst, kannst du den nehmen aber es gibt bestimmt noch Schwerere



Gut, mir ging es um die Form. Wenn, sollte er ans Inbred, da ist Gewicht egal...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kennt den hier jemand:
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...7;page=2;menu=1000,2,89;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


Wie wärs mit diesem hier?

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...00,2,89;mid=0;pgc=74:250::73:252::11078:11079


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit diesem hier?
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...00,2,89;mid=0;pgc=74:250::73:252::11078:11079



Ne, kein Rizer.

Iwi will ich mir gerade was Gutes tun.., werde wohl das fehlende Kettenblatt für´s Niner kaufen und Ruhe halten. Finanziell vielleicht besser. 

Steuersatz und Vorbau sind schon geordert. 


Hier ist schon wieder Schneeregen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Servus Maik


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

Bei mir wird ein Flat angezeigt
Produktname:Cannondale C2 All Mountain Handlebar flat LenkerHersteller:CannondaleArtikelnummer:CAN125425Modelljahr:2013Material:2014 AluminiumGewicht:ca. 215 GrammLenkerbreite in mm:680mmWinkel:10°Ø Lenkerklemmung:31.8mmFarbe:schwarz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Bei mir ein Rizer 

Der ginge auch - dann hätte ich alle Flatbars von 3T: 

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=15958;page=1;menu=1000,2,89;mid=9;pgc=0

Soll Low Budget sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei mir ein Rizer
> 
> Der ginge auch - dann hätte ich alle Flatbars von 3T:
> 
> ...


Der ist noch besseraber auch 10,- teurer


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2013)

das Niner wird wieder ein schönes Bike...obwohl die Ablenkung und Freude z.Z. nur kurz hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Stimmt.

Aber das Alu-Niner wird nicht teuer aufgebaut. Wird mal ein Arbeitstier.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2013)

aber die Linie wird wieder stimmen, und das muß nicht immer Teuer sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

Sooo fertig trainiert... 29-1 geschlachtet... Aber erst auf der letzten runde. War sonst gut.
Video schneide ich heute abend.

Der lenker sieht nach ritchey d10 aus...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2013)

Bei bestem Wetter den Kopp frei geradelt... Hier in Hamburg ist der Frühling angekommen.

So kann es weiter gehen, aber ich glaube, ich muss meinen Elfenkörper mal auf die Sonnenbank bewegen. Die Beine sind doch ganz schön käsig...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2013)

sascha schön auf das Video freuen wir uns schon....Marcus etwa mit kurzer Hose unterwegs? Sonne haben wir hier auch aber auch kalten Ostwind


----------



## unocz (6. April 2013)

guten nachmittag


----------



## hhninja81 (6. April 2013)

Klar, habe ja noch die Winterbehaarung an den Beinen..... War ein schönes Gefühl mal wieder den Wind an den Beinen zu spüren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2013)

ohjeh


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Für mich gehts dann morgen aufs Bike.
Ab nächster Woche ist wieder Uni und ich habe das SSP Rennrad wieder mit Kassette und Schaltwerk ausgerüstet. Dazu noch leichtere LR die noch da waren


----------



## Junior97 (6. April 2013)

Der Junior war heute wieder Punkte sammeln bei der Grefrather CTF Strecke hätte sicherlich Anspruchsvoller sein können aber naja kann man nichts Ändern, einen Aufkleber fürs OR fände  ich gut. 
Marcel Phillip wie lange fahrt ihr nach Dortmund von euch aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Unter der Woche 0km


----------



## Junior97 (6. April 2013)

Am WE ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. April 2013)

Sagt mal, fährt hier jemand eine 3fach Kurbel umgebaut auf 2fach?
Habe noch eine XT hier und überlege....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

bin ich lange gefahren... wo ist die frage?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Am WE ?


 
Ungefähr 45min Fahrt, wieso?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, fährt hier jemand eine 3fach Kurbel umgebaut auf 2fach?
> Habe noch eine XT hier und überlege....



Lange gefahren, auch eine XT mit 40/26 Specialties TA


----------



## Junior97 (6. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ungefähr 45min Fahrt, wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> Lange gefahren, auch eine XT mit 40/26 Specialties TA



Dann ahlt dir mal den 26. Mai frei  Ruhrgebietsmarathon


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

xt, xtr, deore... U name it!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Da ist schon NRW-Cup


----------



## maddda (6. April 2013)

fahr meine Kforce Light mit 40/24...


Hab mir gr<ad die Ohrn gebrochen. Das eine Gewinde von meinem Trigger war Putt. Jez musste ich nen stück Gewindestange einkleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (6. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da ist schon NRW-Cup



Welcher den ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Noch ein Schuss aus der Totalen?


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, das war auch eben mein Gedanke, sie mal ganz zu sehen.
> Wollte ich auch immer mal haben. Aber heutzutage muss man wohl mindestens Goldschmied sein um sich dass noch leisten zu können.


Die Modellbahnteile stammen noch aus der Zeit als ich nur ein einfaches Steppenwolf-Rad hatte, jetzt geht das auch nicht mehr

Die Platte ziehe ich bei Nichtgebrauch mit einer Kurbel im Nachbarraum so wie sie ist unter die Kellerdecke, weil darunter das Gästebett steht












Flo, schön das es bei Dir klappt, hoffentlich passt das Wetter weil im Moment schneit es hier wieder

Marco, am 27/28.4 bin ich mit dem Tandem in Stromberg zum IBC-Treffen, da muss die Stecke aber trocken sein sonst lassen die keinen drauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

amtlich!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2013)

Geile Sache! 
Wirklich beeindruckend  Vorallendingen mit dem Lift.

NRW-Cup in Betzdorf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2013)

ich brauch nen neuen pc... das video speichern geht eeeewig :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich brauch nen neuen pc... das video speichern geht eeeewig :/


Mach das nicht so groß, sonst zerreißt es meinen Rechner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Morgen Jungs!

Das Wetter is ja endlich mal geil


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

Moin!

Hier noch nicht - aber angeblich soll nachmittags  die Sonne (oder wie das hieß) mal rauskommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Hier auch schon den ganzen Tag Sonne 
Ich geh dann auch aufs Rad.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Video ist zwar fertig Aaaber bin mit der Qualität ner Sooo zufrieden...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Hab mal nen Bild vom ganzen Rad gemacht. Mein Schalthebel ist aber wohl fertig. Musste, damit ich heute fahren kann, einen XT-Hebel verbauen


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

*Hilfe! *

Hier ist sowas total helles am Himmel und die ganze Stadt ist in ein völlig grelles Licht getaucht!!!! Die Vögel haben offenbar auch die Gefahr erkannt und singen in einem fort. Das grelle Licht scheint auch die Menschen zu verwirren denn die laufen in Massen draußen herum und haben ein stetes Lächeln im Gesicht!!! Gar nicht wie früher wo sie mit dem Blick nach unten und hängenden Schultern unterwegs waren!!!!
Muss ich mich sorgen - ist das gefährlich jetzt das Haus zu verlassen?!
Meine Freundin ist auch schon ganz wirr, hat die Fenster aufgemacht und  auch schon so einen Anflug von dem eigenartigen Lächeln im Gesicht!!!!
Hilft mir bitte jemand?! Hat einer Erfahrung damit?!


----------



## InoX (7. April 2013)

Da ist man mal weniger anwesend hier und dann sowas...

Habe vorhin gerade die schlimme Nachricht von Christian erhalten und wäre vor Schock fast vom Rad gefallen.
Hätte mit vielem aber nicht damit gerechnet. Das tut mir wirlich sehr Leid und macht mich wirklich traurig.
Ich werde mich auch gleich am Kranz, bzw. an der Spende beteiligen. Leider nur eine Kleinigkeit aber sie kommt vom Herzen.

Ruhe in Frieden, Jens...

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2013)

So, bin auch mal wieder hier. 
Habe auch gerade noch eine Kleinigkeit für den Kranz/die Clowns überwiesen.
Super, dass Veikko sich der Sache angenommen hat 

War heute morgen mal eine richtig geile MTB Runde drehen.. mit Jens' Lenker an meinem Rad :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2013)

Hier war auch herrlichstes Wetter. Aber im Wald... Einfach nur eklig matschig.
Aber dank des Wetters konnte man mal wieder genug Sonntagsfahrer mit vollkommen unpassendem Gerät begutachten.


----------



## BENDERR (7. April 2013)

bei uns ist es schon seit ner woche trocken..  
gestern abend hats mal kurz geregnet, aber das war nicht genug um viel auszurichten.. 
stellenweise gabs zwar auch mal matsch. aber das waren dann so stellen, wo es eh erstmal 4 wochen brauch damit es dort trocken wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade in Berlin, wo's besonders schlimm ist. Weiter oben ist auch schon fast alles weg. Da geht's auch morgen erstmal wieder hin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Hier war es auch schön. Gepflegt 2h locker biken. Toll war nur: der Decks toupe ist gebrochen:






Und die xtr 980 Pedale haben fett Spiel. mal ein Video an Paul lange schicken, mal sehen was die sagen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Nicht sehr cool...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Nope... darum kommt jetzt wohl erstmal ein frisch weiß bezogener die drauf und auf den crosser irgend ein Sofa, das noch im Keller liegt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Mooin


@ Sascha Shimano is wohl auch net das was es mal war

Hab eben ne XT Kassette bei meiner ausfahrt zerlegt.

Drittes und viertes Ritzel von oben ist vom Spider Abgeschert, also Spider gebrochen. So Krass reingetreten hab ich eigentlich in dem Moment auch net. Steigung war so 12-15% und vorne bin ich auf dem kleinen 24er gefahren und hinten auf dem dritten von obenBin fast übern Lenker geflogen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Uiii auch Seeehr fein!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

Nabend Männer,
traumhaftes Wetter und ich treibe mich den ganzen Tag bei unserer Innungsversammlung rum


Metrum schrieb:


> *Hilfe! *
> 
> Hier ist sowas total helles am Himmel und die ganze Stadt ist in ein völlig grelles Licht getaucht!!!! Die Vögel haben offenbar auch die Gefahr erkannt und singen in einem fort. Das grelle Licht scheint auch die Menschen zu verwirren denn die laufen in Massen draußen herum und haben ein stetes Lächeln im Gesicht!!! Gar nicht wie früher wo sie mit dem Blick nach unten und hängenden Schultern unterwegs waren!!!!
> Muss ich mich sorgen - ist das gefährlich jetzt das Haus zu verlassen?!
> ...


Ich sachs doch, die Sachsen spinnen, lassen auch am Tag das Licht brennen



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier war es auch schön. Gepflegt 2h locker biken. Toll war nur: der Decks toupe ist gebrochen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was Ihr so alles kaputt kriegt, ne-ne-ne....
Das Rad hat bestimmt auch 5kg mehr drauf wenn an der Sattelstütze schon solche Batzen Dreck kleben


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Photo hab ich auch:




Knapp unter meinem Daumen kann man nen Stück vom gebrochenen Spider sehen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Ein Glück bin ich nicht so stark wie Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

War bestimmt ein Verschalter


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Ne verschaltet hab ich mich nicht Ich möchte endlich mal einen Antrieb bis zur Verschleißgrenze fahrenEntweder reißen die Ketten, bevor sie gelängt sind oder die Kassette bricht wie in dem Fall hier(wobei das das erste mal war). Blöde Radindustrie. Die sollen mal Sachen entwickeln die halten und sich nicht mir 650b, Pressfitlagern oder Taperedsteuerrohren aufhalten


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

Ich will mich ja nicht mit Dir streiten, aber irgendwas machst Du falsch


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Ich hab hier so ne SLX Kassette die hält seit Beginn meiner MTB Zeit


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

> Ich will mich ja nicht mit Dir streiten, aber irgendwas machst Du falsch



Scheint ja so. Aber was? Vielleicht bin ich ja mit nem Fluch belegt oder so. 

Innerhalb ungefähr eines Jahres war es jetzt:
Eine XT Kurbel, ein Speedneedle, die Kassette, eine Sid , 1-2 Schaltwerke am Freerider und ein Schaltauge Normale verschleißteile wie Reifen, Ketten usw nicht mitgezählt


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

Ich hatte dir, glaube ich, schon mal empfohlen die Sportart zu wechseln Philipp - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Kann sein

Aber meinste echt die Dinger würden bei mir nicht brechen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab hier so ne SLX Kassette die hält seit Beginn meiner MTB Zeit



Dann fahrst du aber noch nicht lange, als ich angefangen gab, gab es noch keiner slx. Es gab dann irgendwann mal eine stx.... ich nach den scheiß schon zu lange....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Als ich angefangen hab war die LX die MTB Gruppe unter der XT...Dann würde die ja zur Trekkinggruppe degradiert


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

Mit der Liste machste dem "Prof." aus der Mountainbike im Teiletest echte Konkurenz .
Oder Du versuchst vorausschauender zu Fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Wenn ich aufzähle, was ich alles geschrottet hab, dann haben wir die 30000 voll :/
Ich glaube ich habe echt schon JEDES teil in irgend einer Form zerstört...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

> Oder Du versuchst vorausschauender zu Fahren


Wie kann ich denn im Vorfeld beeinflussen, dass mein Spider nicht bricht?

Gut Speedneedle war ne Crash, die Kurbel ist bei einem aufsetzer iwann mal Kaputt gegangen und die Standrohre von der Sid wurden bei Sram ja auf Kulanz getauscht. Die Schaltwerke wurden durch Steine oder Äste zerpfückt. Also nur bedingt eigenverschulden
Sascha: Jau du warst doch der der schon Alulenker geschrottet hat oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn im Vorfeld beeinflussen, dass mein Spider nicht bricht?
> 
> Gut Speedneedle war ne Crash, die Kurbel ist bei einem aufsetzer iwann mal Kaputt gegangen und die Standrohre von der Sid wurden bei Sram ja auf Kulanz getauscht. Die Schaltwerke wurden durch Steine oder Äste zerpfückt. Also nur bedingt eigenverschulden
> Sascha: Jau du warst doch der der schon Alulenker geschrottet hat oder?


 
Ich sag es doch, Du bist eine "kleine Raubsau", Steine und Äste kann man überspringen, Kurbel--- Stein übersehen oder falsche Kurventechnik und zu schwere Gänge mit zuviel Schrägzug
 Mit dem Lenker, das war ich nicht
Ich habe bis jetzt nur den Carbonrahmen von Spezi zerlegt im normalen Gebrauch, das war dann auch ein Reklamationstausch.


----------



## unocz (7. April 2013)

so bin jetzt nach fast 4 wöchinger pause auch mal wieder ne runde gefahren, 
habs langsam angehen lassen um mir die saison nicht ganz zu versauen


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

> ch sag es doch, Du bist eine "kleine Raubsau", Steine und Äste kann man überspringen, Kurbel--- Stein übersehen oder falsche Kurventechnik und zu schwere Gänge mit zuviel Schrägzug



Gut: Die Kurbel war wirklich selbstverschulden und mit dem Freerider fahre ich wirklich so wie du es gesagt hast (mit der Carbonfeile nicht) aber das mit der Kassette hätte nicht passieren dürfen.
Und zu schräg läuft die Kette mit kleinem Blatt und hinten dritten von oben auch nicht. Ausserdem den Profis brechen mit ihren 1x10 übersetzungen mit 38/11 auch keine Kassetten. 
Wenn es zu viel Kraft gewesen wäre wäre wohl erst die Kette gerissen. Deswegen gehe ich mal von Materialversagen aus...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

Hallo Veikko, bis du Heute ne Runde mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gut: Die Kurbel war wirklich selbstverschulden und mit dem Freerider fahre ich wirklich so wie du es gesagt hast (mit der Carbonfeile nicht) aber das mit der Kassette hätte nicht passieren dürfen.
> Und zu schräg läuft die Kette mit kleinem Blatt und hinten dritten von oben auch nicht. Ausserdem den Profis brechen mit ihren 1x10 übersetzungen mit 38/11 auch keine Kassetten.
> Wenn es zu viel Kraft gewesen wäre wäre wohl erst die Kette gerissen. Deswegen gehe ich mal von Materialversagen aus...


Ich denke wenn du die Kassette schön putzt(wie neu) und das Foto mit an P.Lange mailst, werden die bestimmt Kulanz zeigen wenn Du noch dazuschreibst was du auf die Waage bringst(schlägt die bei dir überhaupt aus?)


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

So leicht bin ich gar nicht...wiege mit Radklamotten und Schuhen bestimmt 76kg bin nicht der kleinste
Werde aber wirklich mal nen Photo an Paul Lange schicken, gehe da wirklich von Materialversagen aus...


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

Nein Jens, mein Bike ist schwarz gewesen mit dem ich unterwegs war.
War aber geil mal wieder mit Sonne und so. Nur wenn man nicht weit genug abseits war musste man Slalom fahren, da die ganze Stadt am See und im Wald unterwegs war. Es gab natürlich auch paar schicke Mädels zu sehen, was ein wenig entschädigt hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Taaaaag auch!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, fährt hier jemand eine 3fach Kurbel umgebaut auf 2fach?
> Habe noch eine XT hier und überlege....





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bin ich lange gefahren... wo ist die frage?





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ungefähr 45min Fahrt, wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> Lange gefahren, auch eine XT mit 40/26 Specialties TA



Weil ich an eine HT2 Kurbel (von Jens  ) ein 24er und ein 36er oder 38er Blatt schrauben mag. Frage mich nur wie´s mit der Kettenlinie klappt.
Klar, so fahren viele _- gerade die umgebauten 970er hier - _aber funzt das echt gut?
Habe auch Angst, dass das große Blatt an die Kettenstrebe kommt. 
Learning by doing...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier war es auch schön. Gepflegt 2h locker biken. Toll war nur: der Decks toupe ist gebrochen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also, wie oft habe ich es geschrieben. Jetzt mal ohne SchaiZZ. Hab´s doch vorhergesagt, O D E R ????



unocz schrieb:


> so bin jetzt nach fast 4 wöchinger pause auch mal wieder ne runde gefahren,
> habs langsam angehen lassen um mir die saison nicht ganz zu versauen



Hinten kacken die Enten....   
Ich fange auch langsam an.
Bin z.Zt. wieder verschnupft.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

Die Gefahr ist aber wenn du nicht auf die Straße guggst, übersieht man schnell mal so einen kleinen, stinkenden Haufen auf dem Weg(die werden jetzt alle wieder sichtbar wenn der Schnee weg ist)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)




----------



## Junior97 (7. April 2013)

Jungs ? 
ihr seit ja Material killer  
Das einzige was ich bis jetzt geschrottet habe sind Ketten (3mal in 1er Woche gerissen) und Sättel ach ja und ein Laufrad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Habe deine Eisenbahn eben erstmal auf einem richtigen Bildschirm gesehen, vorher nur auf dem Handy.
Wunderschön!


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

> Weil ich an eine HT2 Kurbel (von Jens  ) ein 24er und ein 36er oder 38er Blatt schrauben mag. Frage mich nur wie´s mit der Kettenlinie klappt.
> Klar, so fahren viele - gerade die umgebauten 970er hier - aber funzt das echt gut?
> Habe auch Angst, dass das große Blatt an die Kettenstrebe kommt.
> Learning by doing...



Bin am Freeridehardtail lange 22/36 gefahren. Fahre jetzt am Racebike 40/24 klappt alles wunderbar.

Das mit der Kettenstrebe kannst du dir ausrechnen. Ich meine der durchmesser der Kettenblätter nimmt pro Zahn mehr um 4mm Zu, also kommst du pro Zahn 2mm der Strebe näher. Steht iwo hier im Forum. 

Hab nochn 38er Blatt hier wenn du magst kannst du es damit mal ausprobieren, wenns klappt kaufste es mir ab, wenn nicht schickste es mir zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe deine Eisenbahn eben erstmal auf einem richtigen Bildschirm gesehen, vorher nur auf dem Handy.
> Wunderschön!



wird glaube ich nen guter tatort heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na also, wie oft habe ich es geschrieben. Jetzt mal ohne SchaiZZ. Hab´s doch vorhergesagt, O D E R ????
> ...



Warum wusste ich nur, dass das von dir kommt? /

Kettenlinie? AWA! Das passt. wenn es ein bsa lager ist, kannst du ja noch etwas mit den innenlkagerspacern spielen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> wird glaube ich nen guter tatort heute



Hast du was geraucht?!
Also was ich im Spiegel drüber gelesen habe!!! 
Und der letzte mit dem war schon unerträglich!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin am Freeridehardtail lange 22/36 gefahren. Fahre jetzt am Racebike 40/24 klappt alles wunderbar.
> 
> Das mit der Kettenstrebe kannst du dir ausrechnen. Ich meine der durchmesser der Kettenblätter nimmt pro Zahn mehr um 4mm Zu, also kommst du pro Zahn 2mm der Strebe näher. Steht iwo hier im Forum.
> 
> Hab nochn 38er Blatt hier wenn du magst kannst du es damit mal ausprobieren, wenns klappt kaufste es mir ab, wenn nicht schickste es mir zurück



Ah, okay....   Gute Faustregel. *merken*
Was ist das denn für ein Blatt, Philipp?   
Hast´n Bild?   



unocz schrieb:


> wird glaube ich nen guter tatort heute



Keine Ahnung. Warum?  Wo spielt er heute denn? Iwi planlos ; schaizz Erkältung.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich nur, dass das von dir kommt? /
> 
> Kettenlinie? AWA! Das passt. wenn es ein bsa lager ist, kannst du ja noch etwas mit den innenlkagerspacern spielen,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wie bei dir - Wenn jemand LEFTY schreibt, postest du als nächster...    



Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du was geraucht?!
> Also was ich im Spiegel drüber gelesen habe!!!
> Und der letzte mit dem war schon unerträglich!



Hi Veikko.

Warst du mit dem Scandal aus?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Sascha, kläre das morgen mit der MC. !


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Passt scho. Vllt finde ich auch noch 2ta blaetter im Keller 

Und lefty? Ich hab nu ja ner reba... Hast du ne lefty? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

> Ah, okay.... Gute Faustregel. *merken*
> Was ist das denn für ein Blatt, Philipp?
> Hast´n Bild?



Istn 38 TA hatte das aufer Racefeile zum Testen, hab dann aufn 40er gewechselt, weil mir das 38er Obenraus zu klein war. Hat vielleicht 120km runter, ich mach gleich mal nen Büld


----------



## unocz (7. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du was geraucht?!
> Also was ich im Spiegel drüber gelesen habe!!!
> Und der letzte mit dem war schon unerträglich!









....................sagt der till schweiger fan


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Istn 38 TA hatte das aufer Racefeile zum Testen, hab dann aufn 40er gewechselt, weil mir das 38er Obenraus zu klein war. Hat vielleicht 120km runter, ich mach gleich mal nen Büld



Goil! 
Gleich mit Preis per PN, bitte!
Denk an den guten Preis vom Biketräger....    *Spass*


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Istn 38 TA hatte das aufer Racefeile zum Testen, hab dann aufn 40er gewechselt, weil mir das 38er Obenraus zu klein war. Hat vielleicht 120km runter, ich mach gleich mal nen Büld



38er zu klein? Du sollst keine Rennrad rennen mit dem MTB gewinnen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Der fährt doch Kinderrad


----------



## maddda (7. April 2013)

Eben


----------



## Junior97 (7. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der fährt doch Kinderrad



Falsch !  ihr fahrt HollandRad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Ab in´s Bett, Jan!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

OK,... Da hatte ich auch noch ein 42er. Jetzt reicht mir meist ein 34er und zur not 39/26 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> OK,... Da hatte ich auch noch ein 42er. Jetzt reicht mir meist ein 34er und zur not* 39/26*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Fahre ich sonst auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Falsch !  ihr fahrt HollandRad



Ne! Mama's trekking rad! Aber sei froh, das ich den einkaufskorb ab gemacht habe

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fahre ich sonst auch.



Geht ja auch nicht anders


----------



## Junior97 (7. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne! Mama's trekking rad! Aber sei froh, das ich den einkaufskorb ab gemacht habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Achso  
Aber auf so ner Flachland CTF ging das  29er von Papa gut musste das nehmen weil meins kaputt war zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ....................sagt der till schweiger fan



Den Schweiger Tatort fand ich gut, auf das Ding heute hat bin ich mal gespannt. Wurde im Vorfeld ja ordentlich zurissen und hat vernichtende Kritiken bekommen.

Rockermiliue - Mal sehen welches Klischee nicht drin vorkommt


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Den Schweiger Tatort fand ich gut, auf das Ding heute hat bin ich mal gespannt. Wurde im Vorfeld ja ordentlich zurissen und hat vernichtende Kritiken bekommen.
> 
> Rockermiliue - Mal sehen welches Klischee nicht drin vorkommt



Der Schweiger Film hatte mit Tatort nix zu tun!
Außerdem hat der nur einen Gesichtsausdruck drauf, spielt nur sich selbst (wie er gerne wäre) und dem seine Tochter war dazu noch oberfinster!!!
Fand den übel. Zumal es auch keine Handlung gab wo man miträtseln konnte wer der Täter war! Gut, das würde es Marco bissel einfacher machen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Die Rothaarige ist nicht soooooo   übel!?

So, _uffpasse_ !


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Rothaarige ist nicht soooooo   übel!?
> 
> So, _uffpasse_ !



In dem Punkt waren wir uns das letzte Mal auch schon einig!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Schweiger Film hatte mit Tatort nix zu tun!
> Außerdem hat der nur einen Gesichtsausdruck drauf, spielt nur sich selbst (wie er gerne wäre) und dem seine Tochter war dazu noch oberfinster!!!
> Fand den übel. Zumal es auch keine Handlung gab wo man miträtseln konnte wer der Täter war! Gut, das würde es Marco bissel einfacher machen....



Also alles was man für einen guten So-Abend braucht 

Ist das doof heute! Soll das witzig sein, oder was?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Rothaarige ist nicht soooooo   übel!?
> 
> So, _uffpasse_ !



Stimmt...! Warst noch zappeln gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2013)

Darum schaute ich lord of the rings : return of the king extended version 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2013)

Was macht das onboard Video?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Stimmt...! Warst noch zappeln gestern?



Jup! War ganz gut und hat mal andere Gedanken bereitet. Alter Südbahnhof in FFM.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalter, war Tatort schlecht!


----------



## unocz (7. April 2013)

war echt mies !


----------



## onkel_doc (7. April 2013)

Hallo jungs. Bin auch mal wieder dabei. Sorry dass ich die letzten tage nicht present war. Hab einiges zu tun gehabt. Muss mich erst mal hier durchlesen was ihr alles unternommen habt und wollt. Wir lesen uns grüsse jens (onkel)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2013)

Hallo Jens.
Schön von dir zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2013)

N8 Jungs,
Jens Kopf hoch


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2013)

Moin Jungs...


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2013)

Moin Jens und die anderen! 
Hier kommt schon langsam die Sonne hoch und nachdem ich heute mitten in der Nacht noch ne Vogelspinne im Wohnzimmer jagen musste ist die Nacht nun seit einer Stunde auch endgültig vorüber.


----------



## InoX (8. April 2013)

Moin Jungs,
bin gerade in der Uni angekommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was macht das onboard Video?



hier ist das video:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EYwfjBEYk4[/nomedia]

aber ich hab dasg efuehl, das die plastik halterung net soo der brueller ist. ich brauch was steiferes... sowas k-edge,... aber sack teuer...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2013)

moin,

mein Handy ist defekt, es erkennt den Akku nicht mehr


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

Moin!

das Video ist privat. kann ich nicht angucken!

Die Jungs benutzen den Halter auch fleißig.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63110277"]Nino und Florian an der Cape Epic 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

so aber jetzt... ja, der halter kann was... aber >60eu... hmmm


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

Ich hätt gern erstmal ne GoPro


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2013)

sascha wo bleibt denn dein Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

Die Augen musst du auf machen Maik 


Ich habs gesehen und hätte gern auch solche Trails. Oder zumindest mehr davon!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

dassit nur der kurze "spass"teil meiner intervall trainingsstrecke.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2013)

ah...habe es gesehn so ohne Handy ist großer mist


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
Schöne Abfahrt und so trocken(das kann doch nicht sein).Habt Ihr den Schnee verkauft
Für die neue GoPro gibt es eine App. mit der man sich mit dem Smartphone als Bildschirm verbinden kann.


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habs gesehen und hätte gern auch solche Trails. Oder zumindest mehr davon!



moin!
so gehts mir auch.. ich kenn echt nicht viele trails wo man bei uns 3 min so ballern kann 

naja, fürn master bewerb ich mich in freiburg.. vl klappts


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

erstens ist es die alte gopro... und was bringt mir das handy als bildschirm?

das ist ja nur eine kurze spass abfahrt... da habe ich 100er davon hier


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

Morgen, Jungs! 

Mensch Jens, sogar schon mit Strecke von mir zu dir!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erstens ist es die alte gopro... und was bringt mir das handy als bildschirm?
> 
> das ist ja nur eine kurze spass abfahrt... da habe ich 100er davon hier


Ach so, wußte ich nicht...
z.B. zum Einstellen des Blickwinkels und man kommt besser ins Menü der Kammera, mein Junge hat auch noch die "Alte" und findet die Neuerungen hilfreich. Da merkt man nicht erst Unten das nur der Himmel drauf ist. Er fährt Seine am Helm und das klappernde Geräusch hat er auch immer mit drauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

am helm mag ich sie net. stoehrt mich zu sehr beim fahren.
ich finde den brustgurt super, von der perspektive und von den videos. aber so kann ich im rennen nicht fahren.
der lenker mount ist super aufgeraeumt und stoehrt nicht... nur finde ich die plastik konstruktion zu wabbelig. und schwingungen schaukeln sich da hoch -> du hast nie ein gescheites stabiles bild... da wuerde ich mir vom k-edge besserung erhoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Der Vorteil am Helm ist der natürliche "Stoßdämpfer", da wackelt nicht viel und das Gewicht merkt mein Jung nicht unterm Vollhelm, seine Snow, Bike und Kart-Videos sind bis auf das Klappergeräusch super.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> so gehts mir auch.. ich kenn echt nicht viele trails wo man bei uns 3 min so ballern kann
> 
> naja, fürn master bewerb ich mich in freiburg.. vl klappts



'n paar nette Sachen hab ich hier auch. Das meiste ist aber ~ 1 Minute fahren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

War hier gerade das Board abgerauscht oder liegt´s an mir?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

ich sag ja immer: ich will hier nicht weg!!!
ich wohn ja direkt am fusss (245m) eines 1245m berges (kandel). da gibt es mehrere so abfahrten die man wenn man es voll laufen laesst in 12min schafft, aber meist eher mehr. und das sind keine forst autobahnen.

so trails wie auf dme video haben wir sehr viele... was glaubt ihr, warum mein material immer so leicht kaput geht  das wird IMMER so ran genommen


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

~ 45 Min Anfahrt zum längsten Trail den ich kenne. Vom Fuß ca. 20 min hoch und in 5 min wieder runter


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich sag ja immer: ich will hier nicht weg!!!
> ich wohn ja direkt am fusss (245m) eines 1245m berges (kandel). da gibt es mehrere so abfahrten die man wenn man es voll laufen laesst in 12min schafft, aber meist eher mehr. und das sind keine forst autobahnen.
> 
> so trails wie auf dme video haben wir sehr viele... was glaubt ihr, warum mein material immer so leicht kaput geht  das wird IMMER so ran genommen


Du brauchst eindeutig was Stabileres



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> War hier gerade das Board abgerauscht oder liegt´s an mir?


Ich war auch Abgeschnitten, da habe ich gemerkt, das ich ohne Forum keinen von Euch erreichen würde (Alle Daten weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ~ 45 Min Anfahrt zum längsten Trail den ich kenne. Vom Fuß ca. 20 min hoch und in 5 min wieder runter


 
Trägst Du dein Rad runter oder bist Du nur so schnell hoch


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

Jop. 
Da kommt man von der Uni und das Forum ist weg *grml*


Ich bin wirklich nur halbwegs schnell oben. Mein Rekord liegt bei 17 Minuten. Bin aber auch nur ~ 5 Mal da gefahren.
Bergab ist ein dreijähriger mit Stützrädern schneller.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du brauchst eindeutig was Stabileres
> ...Alle Daten weg)



was wo wie? vorschlaege?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jop.
> Da kommt man von der Uni und das Forum ist weg *grml*
> 
> 
> ...




Stellt Euch mal vor, das Forum ist plötzlich weg, das wäre furchtbar...das es immer weitergeht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was wo wie? vorschlaege?


 
Da gibt es eine riesen Auswahl
Der Trainingseffekt ist dann auch noch besser (Kraftausdauer)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/2


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

ne, keine gute idee... dann fahr ich nur NOCH groeber!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne, keine gute idee... dann fahr ich nur NOCH groeber!


Das dürfen wir nicht mehr, wir haben jetzt Verantwortung


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2013)

naja... so weit bin ich da mit der xc feile net weg


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Wo ich Deine Lefty sehe, da gibt es sogar ein MTB-Tandem im Raceeinsatz damit, Die sind stabiler als sie aussehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, fährt hier jemand eine 3fach Kurbel umgebaut auf 2fach?
> Habe noch eine XT hier und überlege....


 Nimm doch gleich Einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

Bahnrad at its finest.


----------



## Junior97 (8. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ~ 45 Min Anfahrt zum längsten Trail den ich kenne. Vom Fuß ca. 20 min hoch und in 5 min wieder runter



Jägerpfad ?


----------



## Junior97 (8. April 2013)

@ Sascha 
Der Lenkermount von der Go PR macht bei vielen Probleme wir haben im Verein 3 Go Pros und nur 2 Lenkermounts wo wirklich garnichts wackelt wenn man nach den Abfahrten die schrauben wieder anzieht da die sich immer Lösen


----------



## maddda (8. April 2013)

So ich melde mich auch mal. Heute hatte ich noch keine Uni, morgen gehts für mich auch wieder los, aber ich war heute arbeiten.

Total viele Schreiben eintüten, Zusammenheften usw. Waren Hunderte und  Stunden lang mehr oder weniger das Gleiche


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jägerpfad ?



Jop


----------



## Junior97 (8. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jop



konnten wir leider nicht hin als Trainingslager war


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2013)

Moin Jungs....


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

morgen zusammen  hi doc, schoen das du auch wieder anwesend bist.

die goPro "wackelt" ja nicht im sinne von spiel im gelenk. sondern die ganze halterung aus plastik flext halt stark...

ich bin ECHT gespannt auf muensingen... gerade die auswertung der intervalle vom samstag angeschaut: mit 3:11min ueber 30sec schneller als august 2012! und das mit dem "schweren" epic  ich bin echt mal gespannt!


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Moin Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (9. April 2013)

Guten Morgen !
@ Crimson: Du gibts bescheid, wenn du deine Oma am Edelweiß besuchst, gell ?


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Moin Leute


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Nicht schlecht Sascha, auf der gleichen Strecke?, demnach auch wurzlig und verbockt? Fährst Du das Epic komplett zu oder drehst du 5-6 Raster auf?
Da hast Du fleißig trainiert, war aber auch nicht so schwer bei eurem Traumwetter


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Und die Halterung der goPro könnte man nicht durch etwas Bastelfleiß ersetzen, ohne sich in Unkosten zu stürzen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> Nicht schlecht Sascha, auf der gleichen Strecke?, demnach auch wurzlig und verbockt? Fährst Du das Epic komplett zu oder drehst du 5-6 Raster auf?
> Da hast Du fleißig trainiert, war aber auch nicht so schwer bei eurem Traumwetter



das stueck ist eine moderat steile forsthighway strecke 
traumwetter??? wo warst du denn?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Na immer wenn es bei uns schneite seid ihr doch kurz mit Sonnencreme gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Hey Leute, ich habe einen Vorschlag für 14.00:
Jens "Ohne Worte" hatte in der IG (Geile Mucke) ein Lied reingestellt welches wir dann 14.00 gemeinsam Abspielen könnten?
Ich kenne die Bedeutung des Textes nicht(kann kein Engl.) aber die Melodie spricht mich an
Oder hab Ihr eine andere Idee?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k7ikIsvznA"]Band of Horses - The Funeral - Pinkpop 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

der titel passt jedenfalls wie die faust aufs auge :/

ich geh jetzt erstmal noch ne kurze runde aufs rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> Na also, wie oft habe ich es geschrieben. Jetzt mal ohne SchaiZZ. Hab´s doch vorhergesagt, O D E R ????
> ...



ich hab gerade mit einem von laul lange geschrieben. wusstest du, das man bei den shimpans das lager spiel einstellen kann??? ich hab die auch schon auf gehabt (nicht die 980er) und gefettet, aber das man das spiel einstellen kann. 
noch hab ich die 980er net aufgegeben!


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

So Leute,

Wollte mich ja eigentlich schon gestern wegen den Rahmenaufklebern melden, war aber kurzfristig noch den ganzen Tag arbeiten und habs leider net geschafft.

Also wir sollten schon eine Datei hinschicken können, damit die uns sagen können, was das kostet.

Hatte mir jetzt einen Schriftzug überlegt. Findet ihr im Anhang. Hab ihn erstmal schwarz gemacht, wird wenn dann natürlich auch in weiß gedruckt. Für helle und dunkle Rahmen halt

Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, wer da mitmachen möchte und wie viele Aufkleber wir ca. bräuchten


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2013)

Hatte ich schon Moin gesagt?
Hier mal die Übersetzung des Titels für Jens III.


*ich komme nur um dich zu erreichen
ich komme nur um dir zu zeigen dass du falsch liegst
denn dich zu kennen ist schwer und wir fragen uns ob alles was wir von dir kennen falsch ist, wir sind

viel zu spät um dich anzurufen; also warten wir bis morgens um dich zu wecken; das ist alles was uns bleibt;
mich zu kennen ist auch nicht leicht,
denn es ist wahrscheinlich auch alles falsch

Auf jeden Fall bin ich bereit für eine Beerdigung
Bei jeder Gelegenheit wird es einmal mehr das Begräbnis genannt werden
Jedes Mal bin ich bereit für die Beerdigung
Jeder Anlass wird ein brillianter Beerdigungstag sein

ich komme nur um dir zu zeigen was wirklich dran ist
ich komme nur um dir zu zeigen dass du falsch liegst
Nach außen blühen all die toten Blätter. Sie blühen (am leben zu sein ist sehr poetisch)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich bereit für eine Beerdigung
Bei jeder Gelegenheit wird es einmal mehr das Begräbnis genannt werden
Jedes Mal bin ich bereit für die Beerdigung
Jeder Anlass wird ein brillianter Beerdigungstag sein                  *


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Wollte mich ja eigentlich schon gestern wegen den Rahmenaufklebern melden, war aber kurzfristig noch den ganzen Tag arbeiten und habs leider net geschafft.
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei geld spielt bei mir keine rolle...


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Wie viele und was für aufkleber möchtest du denn?
und vor allem: Gefällt euch der Schriftzug/die Größe?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> der titel passt jedenfalls wie die faust aufs auge :/
> 
> ich geh jetzt erstmal noch ne kurze runde aufs rad


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon Moin gesagt?
> Hier mal die Übersetzung des Titels für Jens III.
> 
> 
> ...


 


maddda schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Wollte mich ja eigentlich schon gestern wegen den Rahmenaufklebern melden, war aber kurzfristig noch den ganzen Tag arbeiten und habs leider net geschafft.
> 
> ...


Danke Veikko, deswegen drückt das Lied Auf die Tränendrüsen

Ich möchte auch einen Aufkleber


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. April 2013)

Also son kleiner Rahmenaufkleber kostet nicht die Welt. Da wirst Du vielleicht 3,- für zahlen, wenn überhaupt. Die meisten drucken ja von der Rolle und da werden Kleinbestellungen mal nebenbei mit gedruckt.
Hab zuletzt für das S-Works Enduro von "Surfjunk" den S-Works-Unterrohraufkleber drucken lassen (geplottet). Waren um die 15,- meine ich. 
Die Idee finde ich klasse. Muß mir mal ne Stelle am Stomp überlegen. Ich denke ich werde mir aber evtl. nen Schriftzug incl. Schleife entwerfen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

ich wuerde auch nehmen... nur in schwarz sieht man das bei mir weder auf dem rennrad, noch auf dem zaboo. in weis gehts net auf dem singlespeed und sieht auf dem epic...

ergo braeuchte ich schwarz und weis... gehts sonst noch jemandem so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Mir zwei Schwarze MTB und ein weißes RR


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. April 2013)

Alternativ könnt ihr um die Schrift auch ne farbige Kontur legen. Oder der Schriftzug wird halt in schwarz und weiß in den jeweiligen Mengen bestellt. Sollte preislich keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Eben wenn würde ich in schwarz und weiß bestellen


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Hier mal zum vervollständigen u. zittieren wegen Überblick.
Aufkleber:
JensIII           1x weiß


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

GUte Idee ich schreib mich mal dazu damit ich den überblick nicht verliere
Aufkleber:
JensIII 1x weiß
Philipp 1x Schwarz 3x Weiß

Meine Mutter hat die Datei jetzt zwecks Preisanfrage an ihren Drucker rausgeschickt


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Denke dass das zu filigran wird in der Schriftart. Mein Drucker um die Ecke hat von etwas in der Art abgeraten. Ich fände ja ein Logo gut welches schön aufs Steuerrohr passen würde. Haben ihn ja auch oft als ow abgekürzt also könnte man ja ein großes O nehmen welches vom kleinen w überlagert wird. Sitz leider nur mitm Handy in der Uni aber kann ja nachher mal was machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

das faende ich gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)




----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Das fände ich auch geil!, noch hat meine Mutter beim Drucker nicht angefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

sowas?











könnte man z.b. gut auf das sitzrohr/sattelstütze/steuerrohr kleben


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

Hier geht´s ja wieder kreativ zu! 
Das Logo gefällt mir - hat was Geheimnisvolles, das sich nicht jedem Außenstehenden sofort erschließt und macht es dadurch sehr persönlich.

An welche Größe dachtet ihr so? 6 x 4cm?


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

comfortbiker schrieb:


>




...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Da hilft nur Ablenkung
Das Logo gefällt mir auch wobei ich dabei auch an die hier denke.
http://www.ostwest-express.de/


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Fände ich Superalso die logos


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Ich dachte so. Kannst du das mal in Kombination mit dem Rahmen und den Jahreszahlen machen?

Die sind aber sicherlich zu klein zum plotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Hab vergessen das Bild zu drehen.


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Muss ja nicht unbedingt geplottet werden, die idee is aber gut


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Kenne ja deine Möglichkeiten nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

Ich dachte zwar auch erst an dieses Übereinanderlegen der Buchstaben,
doch sieht das arg nach VW aus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

Von Benjamin das Logo gefällt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

VW habe ich gerade genug... Workshop.


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

nur n schnellschuss. mit ner serifenschriftart so wie philipp das gezeichnet hat und ordentlich vektorisiert fänd ichs auch cool 

das mit den jahreszahlen hab ich mich auch schon gefragt ob das so geht.. kommt wohl auf die größe an :/


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Jo


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie viele und was für aufkleber möchtest du denn?
> und vor allem: Gefällt euch der Schriftzug/die Größe?


 

Für mich 3 in weiss und 3 in schwarz


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> GUte Idee ich schreib mich mal dazu damit ich den überblick nicht verliere
> Aufkleber:
> JensIII 1x weiß
> Philipp 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
> ...


aktualisiert
Aufkleber:
JensIII 1x weiß
Philipp 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß  3x Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

Ich glaube, das mit dem Plotten geht bei der Größe der Jahreszahlen nicht.
Ein transparanter Aufkleber mit weißer oder schwarzer Schrift wäre doch aber nicht verkehrt, oder?


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

ich dachte so sollte es sein?
der hintergrund diente nur zu illustrationszwecken.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

Das mit dem Hintergrund ist klar, aber beim Plotten wird doch nur das Motiv aufgeklebt und hat keine verbindende Folie, oder?


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

welches Logo wirds denn jetzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

preis waere noch interessant...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> @ Crimson: Du gibts bescheid, wenn du deine Oma am Edelweiß besuchst, gell ?



Moin!

Ich denke ich muss Inet technisch in nächster Zeit etwas kürzer treten. 
Das Semester wird verdammt voll und ich bin erstmal erkältet.

Kann ich machen. Aber unser A4 mit AHK ist ja schrott und der Passat hat im Moment keine AHK. Könnte so 3 Monate dauern bis der neue kommt.

Das mit dem überlagerten Logo finde ich gut!
Ich hätte zumindest gerne eins in weiß.

Philipp, kannst du noch fragen ob sie mir auch ein Rahmendekor ~32 x 4,5cm machen können, wenn ich dir die passende Vektorgrafik schicke?


Jetzt darf ich erstmal noch ein paar Stunden Autocad laden und mein erstes Schaltgetriebe konstruieren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> aktualisiert
> Aufkleber:
> JensIII 1x weiß                                 Variante: Benjamin
> Philipp 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
> Jens OD 3x Weiß  3x Schwarz


Aufkleber:
JensIII 1x weiß -----------------------------                                              Variante: Benjamin                    
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß  3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß  1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

Ich finde das weniger verspielt.., somit mein Favorit. Passe mich aber gerne an.
Stimmt, mit den Jahreszahlen plotten könnte eng werden. 



BENDERR schrieb:


>


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Ich hätte gern das überlagerte mit diesen Aufsätzen auf dem W wie ichs gezeichnet habe. 
Kannst du das auch mal machen Benjamin? du scheinst da gerade ein Programm zu haben

Ich fände geplottet nicht schlecht weils halt freistehender ist. 

einmal in schwarz und einmal in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2013)

Ich trage mich auch mal dazu, wenn es mehrere Varianten geben sollte.

Aufkleber:
JensIII 1x weiß ----------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Flo 1xSchwarz ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

JensIII 1x weiß ----------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Flo 1xSchwarz ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marco 1x Weiß  1x Schwarz -----------------Variante: Benjamin
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Da kommen ja einige zusammen, is ja super.

Jetzt müssen wir das nur mit den Varianten klären, eine wäre mir lieber^^



> Philipp, kannst du noch fragen ob sie mir auch ein Rahmendekor ~32 x 4,5cm machen können, wenn ich dir die passende Vektorgrafik schicke?



Ja kann ich machen


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2013)

Moin!


Wollte fragen, wieviel ein Aufkleber kosten würde und welche Abmessungen geplant sind.
...habe das nicht mitbekommen...

Ich wäre an der Variante von Benjamin interessiert; 4x schwarz.

Würde die Aufkleber gerne auf der Gabel (3x) und am Unterrohr, in Tretlagernähe anbringen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2013)

JensIII 1x weiß ----------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Flo 1xSchwarz ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marco 1x Weiß  1x Schwarz -----------------Variante: Benjamin
Constantin: 2xschwarz ------------ Variante: Benjamin
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen


P.S.: Das mit den Blumen ist wohl schon gelaufen, oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> P.S.: Das mit den Blumen ist wohl schon gelaufen, oder?



Ich hoffe, dass es überhaupt geklappt hat!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es überhaupt geklappt hat!?



Na das hoffe ich auch.
Bild habe ich noch keines bekommen, habe aber eben mal Taifun angeschrieben der zur Beerdigung gehen wollte, ob der Kranz da lag.
Denke aber schon dass alles klar gegangen ist, hätte halt nur auch gern ein Foto.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

Nabend Veikko!

Ich hatte_ Diamondbacker_ auch schon darauf angesetzt...


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Wollte mal eben Nachfragen:

Könnten wir uns auf die Variante Benjamin einigen? Dann könnte ich/ bzw meine Mutter den Krempel morgen an den Drucker schicken, weil wegen Kostenvoranschlag




> Wollte fragen, wieviel ein Aufkleber kosten würde und welche Abmessungen geplant sind.
> ...habe das nicht mitbekommen...



Ich denke mal so wie auf dem Büld wa.
Hintergrund ist nur zur veranschaulichung, wird dann auf Folie sein


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wollte mal eben Nachfragen:
> 
> Könnten wir uns auf die Variante Benjamin einigen? Dann könnte ich/ bzw meine Mutter den Krempel morgen an den Drucker schicken, weil wegen Kostenvoranschlag
> 
> ...




Also 3x1,5cm, ja?


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

Jup so in etwa. Auf meinem Bildschirm sind 3,5x2


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

JensIII 1x weiß ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
 Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz-------?
 Jens: OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz----------------?
 Marcel: 1x Weiß--------------------------------?
 Philipp(Inox): 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -----------Variante: Inox
 Flo: 1xSchwarz ------------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
 Marco: 1x Weiß  1x Schwarz ------------------Variante: Benjamin
 Constantin: 2x Schwarz ---------------------- Variante: Benjamin

Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen
Da fehlen noch welche


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs

mir gefällt die Variante von Benjamin am Besten... 
Zum Glück konnte ich mich heute um 14:00 in eine ruhige Ecke verkrümeln und ein wenig an Jens denken. Es ist schon schade, dass ich nicht bei seiner Beerdigung dabei sein konnte. Ich werde aber 100% sein Grab mal besuchen.

Euch einen schönen Abend

JensIII 1x weiß ----------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Flo 1xSchwarz ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marco 1x Weiß 1x Schwarz -----------------Variante: Benjamin
Constantin: 2xschwarz ------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marcus: 2x schwarz; 5x weiß  (ein paar auf Reserve) Variante: Benjamin
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

> JensIII 1x weiß ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
> Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz-------Variante: Benjamin
> Jens: OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz----------------?
> Marcel: 1x Weiß--------------------------------?
> ...



@ Philipp ...Können wir uns auf die Variante Benjamin einigen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Bis später, bin erstmal Klettern


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

JensIII 1x weiß ----------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Flo 1xSchwarz ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marco 1x Weiß 1x Schwarz -----------------Variante: Benjamin
Constantin: 2xschwarz ------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marcus: 2x schwarz; 5x weiß  (ein paar auf Reserve) Variante: Benjamin
Sascha: 2x weis, 2x schwarz
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

oh. hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so nen zusprucht erhält.
aber philipps variante war ja nur grade schnell zusammengebastelt.
ich werde dann mal noch 2 richtige versionen machen.. die kann ich dann auch direkt als vektor/pdf fertig machen.


----------



## Junior97 (9. April 2013)

Je nach Preis würde ich auch 1 weißes nehmen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2013)

> oh. hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so nen zusprucht erhält.
> aber philipps variante war ja nur grade schnell zusammengebastelt.
> ich werde dann mal noch 2 richtige versionen machen.. die kann ich dann auch direkt als vektor/pdf fertig machen.



Das wäre super, dann könnte ich das dann an den Drucker weiterleitenDann kann ich euch auch endlich nen preis sagen


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das wäre super, dann könnte ich das dann an den Drucker weiterleiten*Dann kann ich euch auch endlich nen preis sagen*




...da wird sich dann auch entscheiden, ob ich 2 oder 4x schwarz nehme...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2013)

JensIII 1x weiß ----------------------------- Variante: Benjamin
Philipp(maddda) 1x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Jens OD 3x Weiß 3x Schwarz
Marcel 1x Weiß
Philipp(Inox) 1x Weiß 1xSchwarz -------------------:Inox
Flo 1xSchwarz ------------------------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marco 1x Weiß 1x Schwarz -----------------Variante: Benjamin
Constantin: 2 (ev. 4)xschwarz ------------ Variante: Benjamin
Marcus: 2x schwarz; 5x weiß  (ein paar auf Reserve) Variante: Benjamin
Sascha: 2x weis, 2x schwarz
Bitte selbstständíg vervollständigen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

Meine Anzahl ist natürlich auch (in grenzen) vom preis abhängig. Wenn ich 15 pro Aufkleber zahlen muss (lacht net, ich gab so Angebote schon gesehen!) muss ich meiner Anzahl natürlich nochmal über denken,... Aber damit rechne ich jetzt einfach mal nicht,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine anzahl ist natürlich auch (in grenzen) vom preis abhängig. Wenn ich 15 pro aufkleber zahlen muss (lacht net, ich gab so angebote schon gesehen!) muss ich meiner anzahl natürlich nochmal über denken,... Aber damit rechne ich jetzt einfach mal nicht,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem nexus 7 mit tapatalk 2



+1


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meine Anzahl ist natürlich auch (in grenzen) vom preis abhängig. Wenn ich 15 pro Aufkleber zahlen muss (lacht net, ich gab so Angebote schon gesehen!) muss ich meiner Anzahl natürlich nochmal über denken,... Aber damit rechne ich jetzt einfach mal nicht,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




So ist es auch bei mir!


----------



## hhninja81 (9. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine anzahl ist natürlich auch (in grenzen) vom preis abhängig. Wenn ich 15 pro aufkleber zahlen muss (lacht net, ich gab so angebote schon gesehen!) muss ich meiner anzahl natürlich nochmal über denken,... Aber damit rechne ich jetzt einfach mal nicht,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem nexus 7 mit tapatalk 2



+2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

falls der preis nicht stimmen sollte, hätte ich evtl auch noch jmd an der hand..


----------



## unocz (9. April 2013)

nabend
ich nehme 1x weiss


----------



## InoX (9. April 2013)

Also unser Plotter um die Ecke will für einen Bogen in A4 10 Euro haben. Da sollten einige dieser Motive drauf passen. Allerdings halt nicht so fein.
Ich nehm auch Benjamins Variante allerdings sind mir die Maße etwas zu klein. Hätte lieber 5 x 10 oder so.


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

so. bin jetzt fertig mit dem vektorisieren.
ich starte mal in der IG ein neues thema.. dann hat man alles gesammelt und nicht so zerhackstückt wie hier.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs Variante Benjamin gefällt mir auch.

Bei mir wird das rennbike sicher mal damit verziert. M öchte Jens bei meinen rennen gerne dabei haben. Möchte ihn damit an jedem rennen ehren. Natürlich noch an das trainingsbike und an das neue.

Freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. April 2013)

Leider goil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (10. April 2013)

scharfes teil!
gibt auch ne lefty-wohnzimmerlampe


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2013)

Moin Männer und Studenten!


----------



## Quen (10. April 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich finde eure Aufkleber-Idee ganz große Klasse! 

Was haltet ihr davon, in diesem Forum einen extra Thread für die Aktion zu eröffnen? Ich würde diesen vorübergehend oben anpinnen. Fände ich jedenfalls besser, als in einer IG, auf die nicht alle zugreifen (können).

Im 29er Forum (im Thread für Jens) könnten wir noch einen Verweis auf den neuen Thread in diesem Forum setzen.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian

P.S. Ich bin auch dabei, 2x weiss, 2x schwarz


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2013)

Moin jungs
Heute wieder ein tag mehr als ausbilder der neuen unterwegs

Wenn ich denke, dass ich auch mal so unerfahren war...

Gibt ganz lustige sachen zu sehen uind lenkt bischen ab.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> scharfes teil!
> gibt auch ne lefty-wohnzimmerlampe



steinigt ihn!


----------



## BENDERR (10. April 2013)

sorry. wollte dir keinen floh ins Ohr setzen


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2013)

Moin!

Die Idee von #Quen  klingt doch gut. Dagegen spräche sicher nichts, wie ich finde! 
Die Künstler Benjamin und Philipp müssten wohl nur ihr OK geben, sich einer größeren Öffentlichkeit preiszugeben.


----------



## InoX (10. April 2013)

ok.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
heute leichter Niesel aber sonst schönes Wetter



BENDERR schrieb:


> scharfes teil!
> gibt auch ne lefty-wohnzimmerlampe


 
 Ein Satz Lefty-Barhocker wäre auch ein schöner Anblick



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Idee von #Quen  klingt doch gut. Dagegen spräche sicher nichts, wie ich finde!
> Die Künstler Benjamin und Philipp müssten wohl nur ihr OK geben, sich einer größeren Öffentlichkeit preiszugeben.


Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

So hab den ganzen morgen geschraubt...Das Ragley hat jetzt die Hope Tech X2 Evo bekommen mit 203mm ScheibenDürfte also ganz gut Bremsen dann

Nur der Freilauf am HR zickt rum


----------



## BENDERR (10. April 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich finde eure Aufkleber-Idee ganz große Klasse!
> 
> ...



hätte ich nichts dagegen.
würde dann heute nachmittag mal einen neuen thread mit allen infos und motiven eröffnen und dann könnte man sammeln..
aber erstmal geh ich noch aufs rad 

 @maddda
haste schon was bzgl. preis gehört?


----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

Moin: 

Also geplotteter A4 Bogen liegt bei ca. 20. Wir fragen aber nochmal wegen nicht geplottet an, hatte meine Mutter vergessen, weil plotten is bei dem kleinen krempel eher schlecht.

Ich schätze wir kommen so bei 12-15 pro bogen raus. Im moment is beim drucker aber grad besetzt. Werd mich aber später nomma melden


----------



## BENDERR (10. April 2013)

wÃ¤ren ~ 50c - 1â¬ pro aufkleber


----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

Jup...aber ist noch ohne gewähr


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

damit kann ich gut leben


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. April 2013)

Das würde passen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2013)

moin,

so heute endlich mal wieder das Epic bewegt es wird langsam


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

schee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

klingt doch Super
Veikko, sind schon Fotos gekommen?


----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

So hier mein Schrauberresultat von heute morgen:







Hatte die Tech X2 ja über deswegen hab ich die mal kurzer Hand mit 203er scheiben ans FR hat gebastelt. Weil ich mir die Race gegönnt hatte, war dann noch nen Satz Titanschrauben über, den hab ich dem Teil auch noch verpasst

Leitungen müssten eigentlich noch gekürzt werden, hatte ich heute aber einfach keinen Bock mehr zu


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

Rasen schon gemäht, Zaun neu und Sonnenschein , was will man mehr, Du sitzt bestimmt mit nem Bier in der Sonne und bewunderst dein Werk.
So eine Forca-Stütze habe ich an meinem Tandem


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2013)

Das Ragley ist stark und genau mein Geschmack! Wenn dir noch ein schöner Vorbau über den Weg läuft, zögere nicht! 
Ich geb dir einen Tipp, der Name steht auf der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

Danke für die Blumen

Klar der Vorbau is nicht der schönste und konnte mal neu. Laufrädern müssen auch vernünftige rein. Dieser Mavic mist bringt mich noch um

Vorbau wäre mir auch sowas in richtung Thomson oder Hope am liebsten, aber erstmal muss ich sparen


Die Forca Stütze is sehr geil! Keine Hydraulik: Kein Problem



> Du sitzt bestimmt mit nem Bier in der Sonne und bewunderst dein Werk



Von wegen hier hat es fast die ganze Zeit geregnet...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2013)

mal ne Frage was kann das Bike? wofür ist es gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Klar der Vorbau is nicht der schönste und konnte mal neu. Laufrädern müssen auch vernünftige rein. Dieser Mavic mist bringt mich noch um
> 
> ...


 
Ich komme mit der Leitungsverlegung an der Gabel deines Bikes nicht klar, geht das dicht am Reifen vorbei
vergleich mal die Bilder(ausgenommen Links/Rechts) mit deiner Verlegung


----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

> mal ne Frage was kann das Bike? wofür ist es gedacht?



Das teil kann im Prinzip alles...Ist ein So genanntes Long Travel Hardtail

Hat 140mm an der Front, kann bis 150. Hoch biste schneller weil leichter und ich muss mir keine Sorgen um Dämpfer usw machen, bekomm ja eh alles Kaputt

Downhillstrecken gehen auch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NraNfynJ59U

In Frankreich hab ich das Teil auch schon ausgeführt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxY3OvUpE1A


> Ich komme mit der Leitungsverlegung an der Gabel deines Bikes nicht klar, geht das dicht am Reifen vorbei
> vergleich mal die Bilder(ausgenommen Links/Rechts) mit deiner Verlegung



Würde die leitung aussen am Schutzblech vorbeiführen... Evtl den Halten von der Gabel gar net mitbenutzen


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

Lass es laufen......(Videos)
Das Schutzblech ist jetzt wieder ab und zu weit nach außen will ich auch nichts überstehen lassen. Da ich VR-Rechts fahre ist die Halterung meistens in die falsche Richtung


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das teil kann im Prinzip alles...Ist ein So genanntes Long Travel Hardtail
> 
> Hat 140mm an der Front, kann bis 150. Hoch biste schneller weil leichter und ich muss mir keine Sorgen um Dämpfer usw machen, bekomm ja eh alles Kaputt
> 
> ...




Wenn die Kanten aber zu tief werden, gehste ohne Absprung aber übern lenker


----------



## Junior97 (10. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn die Kanten aber zu tief werden, gehste ohne Absprung aber übern lenker



Zu den Kanten wollte ich noch was sagen  Madda das sind Drops  als VR hoch und nicht runterplumpsen  Aber gut gefahren für die Verhältnisse vom Wetter


----------



## maddda (10. April 2013)

Das war letztes Jahr das erste we wo der aufhatte.. Auf den Pisten war sogar noch Schnee wie man sieht... War Scheiß glatt
 So oft in nen Park gehe ich net, als dass ich da vernünftig Drops mitnehmen könnte, für a Bissl Spaß reichts aber


----------



## Junior97 (10. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das war letztes Jahr das erste we wo der aufhatte.. Auf den Pisten war sogar noch Schnee wie man sieht... War Scheiß glatt
> So oft in nen Park gehe ich net, als dass ich da vernünftig Drops mitnehmen könnte, für a Bissl Spaß reichts aber



Da waren wir mit dem Verein auch da  aber da war ich im CC Talk noch nicht aktiv


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn die Kanten aber zu tief werden, gehste ohne Absprung aber übern lenker


 


Junior97 schrieb:


> Zu den Kanten wollte ich noch was sagen  Madda das sind Drops  als VR hoch und nicht runterplumpsen  Aber gut gefahren für die Verhältnisse vom Wetter


Ich wollte es nicht so deutlich schreiben wie Ihr
Und immer schön die Füße auf den Pedalen lassen


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

@maddda, noch mal zu deiner vorderen Bremsleitung, wenn du dir einen Ast einfängst reißt es dir die Leitung aus dem Bremssattel raus weil die Leitung nicht nach Vorn ausweichen kann


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

Schöne Videos. Ein Wunder m das es Sooo lange gedauert hat, bis die Kamera Dreck gefressen hat

Mich juckt es schon lange mal das epic oder das zaboo mit fett Bronson Bereifung nach lac Blanc mit zu nehmen. Bis auf die richtige dh Strecke sollte da alles gehen und für die gibt es kein kanntenklatscher 
Aaaber mal sehen,... Der Gedanke reift seit dem letzten Besuch da 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2013)

Bei mir geht gerade gar nichts mehr.
Komplette Rotzseuche.

We love XC!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei mir geht gerade gar nichts mehr.
> Komplette Rotzseuche.
> 
> We love XC!


 
Besser Du wechselst dieses Jahr die Sportart, erst Knie, dann Rippen und jetzt Erkältet......"sicher is sicher"
Ist die Anzugsordnung beim Wettkampf zulässig,?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2013)

Na bei XC Rennen wird immer noch getrennt gestartet. Dann können die Herren der Schöpfung in Ruhe gucken! 

Das linke Fußgelenk hab ich beim Laufen noch ein wenig ramponiert.
Ich mache wohl mindestens noch eine Woche Pause. Hoffentlich dann bis Sundern fit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

So nach dem Motto:
Treibe Sport oder bleibe Gesund!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2013)

Da möchte ich mal im Windschatten Fahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Hoffentlich haben die zuvor nicht alle Bohneneintopf auf der Hütte gegessen...


----------



## unocz (11. April 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2013)

morsche


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2013)

grüezi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. April 2013)

Moin Leute! Bin schon in der Uni, verdammt Wat früh


----------



## Metrum (11. April 2013)

Moin!
Nieselregen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Moin.
Krank @ Home


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Gutem Morgen Allerseits,
Sie kommen aus dem Grinsen nicht raus, die Regentonnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2013)

ja, das wird sa in muensingen lustig


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Da wird es wohl wieder ein spannenden Bericht  über eine Schlammschlacht geben
-neue Bremsbeläge rein
-nicht zu viel saugende Sachen anziehen(ich hatte mal einen gelben Sack mit Tape übern kurzen Trikot, ging super---als ich warm war habe ich den Beutel einfach abgerissen)
-Kette ordentlich fetten
-.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da wird es wohl wieder ein spannenden Bericht über eine Schlammschlacht geben
> -neue Bremsbeläge rein bremse? muensingen? wacken???
> -nicht zu viel saugende Sachen anziehenbaggies
> -Kette ordentlich fettenhat sich nach 5minuten eh erledigt
> -.......



aber ja, rad wird heute abend gerichtet... ich denk aber eher das ich das zaboo nimm. brauch die lager vom epic net wegen 1:40h dem schlamm bombardement aussetzten... koennte nur rutschig werden. auf dem zaboo sidn 29-1 in 2.2 und 2.0 verbaut... aber egal, ist eh nur training


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2013)

Hier sind die Temperaturen gerade sehr angenehm. Allerdings sieht das Wetterdiagramm nicht danach aus, als würde es auch nur annähernd trocken bleiben. Hmmm...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2013)

gerade nochmal geschaut... wetter wird besser


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Moin Jungs,

war gerade im Rosengut Langerwisch zum Unterzeichnen meiner Verträge für die Praxisphase. Hoffe das wird gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> war gerade im Rosengut Langerwisch zum Unterzeichnen meiner Verträge für die Praxisphase. Hoffe das wird gut.


was musst Du den da machen?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Krank @ Home



Moin!

Dir auch mal gute Besserung.
Ich bin im Moment mit den Tempos verheiratet


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Hoffentlich dreht der Wind, das die Bazillen nicht zu uns kommen


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> was musst Du den da machen?




Bei denen werde ich einen kompletten Kulturverlauf von Chrysanthemen begleiten. Also stecken, rücken, vermarkten und die die Düngung und den Pflanzenschutz (gegen Schädlinge, Bakterien, Viren, etc). Außerdem soll ich da mal die Gewächshaussteuerung kennen lernen. 

Wie der ganze Spaß halt in der Praxis läuft. Das ganze geht über 13 Wochen und gehört zum Studium des Gartenbaus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Dir auch mal gute Besserung.
> Ich bin im Moment mit den Tempos verheiratet



Oh....     ...na dann "_gleichfalls_" ! 

Bei mir geht´s, aber ich habe Druck i.d. Stirnhöhlen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei denen werde ich einen kompletten Kulturverlauf von Chrysanthemen begleiten. Also stecken, rücken, vermarkten und die die Düngung und den Pflanzenschutz (gegen Schädlinge, Bakterien, Viren, etc). Außerdem soll ich da mal die Gewächshaussteuerung kennen lernen.
> 
> Wie der ganze Spaß halt in der Praxis läuft. Das ganze geht über 13 Wochen und gehört zum Studium des Gartenbaus.


  Da wärst Du der ideale Schwiegersohn für meine Frau, haben aber leider nur Söhne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)




----------



## maddda (11. April 2013)

So Preise stehen in der IG die Konditionen sind konkurrenzlos günstig
Gute Besserung an die Ganzen Kranken


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2013)

Morgen!

Hier sind aber schon wieder viele krank - und das ausgerechnet bei besser werdendem Wetter! Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Schankedön.

Jetzt gibt´s erstmal was für´n Bauch.....


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2013)

40 Sit Ups?


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Gibts eigentlich schon was neues vom Lacker? Flo?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2013)

......... 






Nachher fahr ich was (hoffentlich) Schönes abholen!


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

na endlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Ich steh auf´n Schlauch, was gibt´s denn Neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

is nicht neu. Hat er ja schon kaputt gemacht


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620803


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich steh auf´n Schlauch, was gibt´s denn Neues?


 


InoX schrieb:


> is nicht neu. Hat er ja schon kaputt gemacht
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620803


 
, Da hab ich doch mal was "Neues" zu lesen(5 Seiten gehen ja noch)


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Ich habe mehr davon. Bei mir sinds 8 Seiten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr davon. Bei mir sinds 8 Seiten.


 Ich verlange jetzt eine umfassende Aufklärung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 40 Sit Ups?



Neeee, obwohl es die bessere Wahl wäre.
Lachsnudeln.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2013)

Und Jens, schon fertig mit dem Lesen?
Der Philipp hat die Postanzahl pro Seite nur nicht umgestellt, damit er mehr blättern muss. 

Marco, haben die Nudeln geschmeckt? Das koche ich auch sehr gern.
Ich mache immer noch Brokkoli dazu - sehr lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Flo, ich kann kein Stück kochen - muss ich ehrlich zugeben! *schämsmiley*
Hab´s von gestern über und heute nur kreativ in der Microwelle zum Schwitzen gezwungen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Jens III

Hast du Urlaub? 

VG


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und Jens, schon fertig mit dem Lesen?
> Der Philipp hat die Postanzahl pro Seite nur nicht umgestellt, damit er mehr blättern muss.
> 
> Marco, haben die Nudeln geschmeckt? Das koche ich auch sehr gern.
> Ich mache immer noch Brokkoli dazu - sehr lecker!


Super Sache, da waren ja auch Tätigkeiten für einen Goldschmied u. Modellbauer dabei, die Pedalen sehen mir zu "normal" aus , die Sattelstütze gefällt mir gerade besser(sei denn der Rahmen ist klein) aber ich kann mich auch täuschen, bei der Farbe hätte ich Orange oder Grün-Titan getippt. Ich bin gespannt wie das Rad wird


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und Jens, schon fertig mit dem Lesen?
> Der Philipp hat die Postanzahl pro Seite nur nicht umgestellt, damit er mehr blättern muss.
> 
> Marco, haben die Nudeln geschmeckt? Das koche ich auch sehr gern.
> Ich mache immer noch Brokkoli dazu - sehr lecker!



Damit ich mit dem Handy weniger laden muss. Da interessiert mich ja meist nur die letzte Seite.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens III
> 
> Hast du Urlaub?
> 
> VG


Kennst Du meinen Arbeitsplatz noch nicht (Album) , der Rechner steht gleich daneben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kennst Du meinen Arbeitsplatz noch nicht (Album) , der Rechner steht gleich daneben



Warte, muss mal lunzen.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)




----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

nicht gefunden?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2013)

@ Philipp: Ach stimmt, ich denke immer nicht an den neumodischen Kram, wie Inet mit dem Handy usw.! 


@ Jens: Wie die gesamte Komposition meines Rades dann wirkt und fährt, davon muss ich mich selbst überraschen lassen. Kommt das Tretlager zu tief, müsste ich doch noch auf 28" umschwenken, obwohl ich die Wendigkeit und Kompaktheit von 26" sehr mag. 
Gerade die Thomson Setback finde ich sexy. Hätte es im Bikemarkt eine gerade Stütze zum guten Kurs gegeben, hätte ich aber vielleicht auch die genommen.

Jens, bist du Zahntechniker oder Goldschmied? 

@ Marco: Nicht kochen zu können ist doch keine Schande.  
In einer Kochsendung würde ich mich auch auf die Knochen blamieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Da hier doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> nicht gefunden?


 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


Nach was habt Ihr denn gesucht? Mein Arbeitsplatz u. ich passen in die kleinste Hütte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jens, bist du Zahntechniker oder Goldschmied?





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hier doch




Hmmm....... schwierig.
Aber das Bild habe ich gesehen. Ich kaufe eine "*?*"


Butterstollen mag er aber.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nach was habt Ihr denn gesucht? Mein Arbeitsplatz u. ich passen in die kleinste Hütte




Ich hatte es ja gefunden und mich gewundert wie man das übersehen kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Super Sache, da waren ja auch Tätigkeiten für einen
> Goldschmied u. Modellbauer dabei, die Pedalen sehen mir zu "normal" aus , die Sattelstütze gefällt mir gerade besser(sei denn der Rahmen ist klein) aber ich kann mich auch täuschen, bei der Farbe hätte ich Orange oder Grün-Titan getippt. Ich bin gespannt wie das Rad wird


Ihr lest nicht aufmerksam26070


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich hatte es ja gefunden und mich gewundert wie man das übersehen kann.


 Das macht bestimmt der Druck in den Stirnhöhlen


----------



## maddda (11. April 2013)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

Immer auf die Kranken...  





Hab´s ja verstanden...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2013)

FERIEN!!!!!!!!!!

eine woche und nächste woche gehts zu matze ins vinschgau

Ach ja, meine neue kurbel für das neue projekt ist gekommen. Sieht ordentlich aus...


----------



## Metrum (11. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> FERIEN!!!!!!!!!!



Hätte dich älter geschätzt - aber ich gönn´s dir trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2013)

Sack! Au will!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2013)

Mensch, war das heute ein schönes Wetter. Bis zum frühen Nachmittag hat es geregnet aber dann kam die Sonne raus. Zwei Lagen waren oben herum schon fast zu viel.
Leider konnte ich Philipp nicht mehr vom Mitfahren überzeugen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. April 2013)

hi,

und nur Matsch in Berlin ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2013)

sooo epic erstmal gerichtet. morgen zur arbeit und auf dem heimweg vorbelastung... 
xtr pedale sind fuern eimer... sche*** (@tt: ja ich weis!) jetzt sind erstmal die xt dran...
wen treffe ich den noch in muensingen, oder bin ich der einzige hier, der sich ne fango packung holt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> und nur Matsch in Berlin ;-)



Absolut nicht, denn da war ich ja unterwegs.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo epic erstmal gerichtet. morgen zur arbeit und auf dem heimweg vorbelastung...
> xtr pedale sind fuern eimer... sche*** (@tt: ja ich weis!) jetzt sind erstmal die xt dran...
> wen treffe ich den noch in muensingen, oder bin ich der einzige hier, der sich ne fango packung holt?


Das liegt an Deinen Schuhen und nicht an den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> xtr pedale_ !! 980er !!_ sind fuern eimer... sche*** (*@tt: ja ich weis!*) jetzt sind erstmal die xt dran...



Wie Öl! ...geht runter wie Öl! 

Made my day...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

jaja... du mir auf!

ich hab die pedale auf gemacht, sauber, fett und das spiel neu eingestellt. soweit echt gut... nur auf der rechten seite fehlt eine kugel. genauer gesagt ist die wohl in teilen zwischen den anderen -> knackt kracht und sche*** geht jetzt zurrueck. habe ja noch garantie drauf!


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Moin Leute:

@ Sascha  wie lange bist du die denn gefahren. Hatte überlegt evtl iwann mal wenn meine Schneebesen den Geist aufgeben auf die XTR zu wechseln....Galten bis jetzt ja als problemlos...


Ich ruf jetzt wegen der Kassette mal bei Paul lange an, die Techn. Servicehotline hat nemmich nur Mo und Freitag von 7:30-9 auf


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

hmm... so knappe 2 jahre. aber net viel. wenn dann am wettkampf rad. mal schauen was paul lange sagt...


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Mmh da kann ich ja echt bei meinen Eggis bleiben. Bei Paul Lange is die ganze Zeit besetzt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2013)

moin

hat einer schon Sonne??? Bei mir nur Regen


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Hier auch noch net, regnen tuts aber auch nicht. Trotzdem alles Nass


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2013)

Morgen, Jungs!

Sascha, du hast mein Weltbild zerstört! Ich dachte auch immer, die seien bombproof. 
Sollte Shimano bei der neuen Generation diesen Ruf echt aufs Spiel setzen wollen?
Über meine Eggbeater SL kann ich mich allerdings nicht beklagen - obwohl das Echo über die Teile im Forum ja sehr geteilt ausfällt.


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Ich glaub wir müssen uns damit abfinden, dass Pedale verschleißteile bleiben


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2013)

grüezi

Heute morgen schon auf der rolle. nachher gehts zur hochzeit meines bruders und seiner...ach sche***e anderes thema bitte

einige teile sind eingetroffen. Der speedy kam heute morgen

bei uns im moment auch wieder regen.
Habe den kleinen dieses wochenende sonst wäre ich ev dabei gewesen sascha...jetzt musst du eben alleine schlammen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen uns damit abfinden, dass Pedale verschleißteile bleiben


Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
perfekt gleichmäßiger Nieselregen bei 10°C

Meine Eggis machen auch keine Probleme wenn ich sie immer Mal ordentlich mit Getriebeoel vollpumpe. Nur die Schuhplatten aus Messing sind schnell runter.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> perfekt gleichmäßiger Nieselregen bei 10°C



... dito


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

bewoelkt, aber trocken


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bewoelkt, aber trocken




Immer diese freiburger...

bei uns jetzt sonne 12° wechselhaft im moment...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

jeder wie er es verdient... 
ok, jetzt kassiere ich heute mittag beim vorbelastung fahren aber sowas von sicher einen regenguss!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2013)

Moin!

Hier ist noch schäbiges Wetter. Ist mir aber egal, kann eh nicht fahren und mich um den Uni Kram kümmern.

Jetzt hab ich auch keinen Grund mehr auf XTR-Pedale zu wechseln


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

Ich schau erstmal was paul lange sagt, wenn ich meine einschicke.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Jez kommt die Sonne raus, aber ich muss ich erstmal in die Uni...4 Stunden Privatrecht


----------



## BENDERR (12. April 2013)

heute letzter tag der semesterferien 
wetter recht wechselhaft.. aber gerade sonne und ~15°C 

heute nachmittag gehts dann aufs bike.
bin momentan heiß ohne ende aufs radfahren, yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Ma dann genieß den Tag der meiste Kram fängt bei mir auch erst nächste Woche an


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2013)

@ Philipp: Konntest du etwas bzgl. Rahmendekor in Erfahrung bringen doer ist das untergegangen?


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Frag ich wenn wir den einen Auftrag schicken


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Frag ich wenn wir den einen Auftrag schicken


Fragt er oder fragt er nicht, das ist hier die Frage


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

:d


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2013)

Subber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2013)

Servus! 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist noch schäbiges Wetter. Ist mir aber egal, kann eh nicht fahren und mich um den Uni Kram kümmern.
> 
> *Jetzt hab ich auch keinen Grund mehr auf XTR-Pedale zu wechseln*



 _ Dummdidummdidumm....  
_



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich schau erstmal was paul lange sagt, wenn ich meine einschicke.



.._"bis zum nächsten Mal"_ werden die sagen...  



maddda schrieb:


> Jez kommt die Sonne raus, aber ich muss ich erstmal in die Uni...4 Stunden Privatrecht





BENDERR schrieb:


> heute letzter tag der semesterferien
> wetter recht wechselhaft.. aber gerade sonne und ~15°C
> 
> heute nachmittag gehts dann aufs bike.
> bin momentan heiß ohne ende aufs radfahren, yeah



Jungs, da habt ihr ja förmlich eine Wiedereingliederung vor euch... 



Habe heute eine HT2-Kurbel neu seidenmatt schwarz gelackt und das Blatt von Phillip (maddda) montiert.
Zum Glück kamen gestern die kurzen KeBla-Schrauben..





Dann habe ich noch die MC-Einheit meiner Reba im S´fish ausgebaut und umgebaut.
Jetzt mit Lockout an der Gabelkrone...







...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

geht doch!
und was empfiehlt der meister fuer pedale? eggies? richtey?
ich bin ja versucht mal look zu testen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2013)

hi TT

schöne Arbeit werde nun mal dein Laufrad quälen gehen

(Ps. Habe hier auch noch was zum Schrauben für dich)


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2013)

Sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2013)

@Sascha

Auf Look schwören Viele.  Sollen leicht sein.
Ich habe dazu aber keinerlei Erfahrung. 
ICH werde für mich demnächst mal die Ritchey V5 testen. Die V4 waren ja der Super-GAU. 

Das V5 ist wartungsfähig.

Bist du nicht lange Excustar oder Expedo gefahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

jo, gerade erst verkauft... auf niveau der neuen xtr.


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Sieht Top aus die Kurbel
 Wie fährt sich das Spearfish eigentlich ? Der Rahmen ist sehr interessant


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2013)

Das weiß ich noch nicht, Philipp...  Echt nicht.
Noch jungfräulich. 
Hoffe der Schnee macht sich am WE langsam vom Acker...  

Hier am neuen Arbeitsplatz:





_(Die sichtbaren Streifen sind von der Montagepaste.)_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2013)

Es schüttet gerade wie aus Eimern... 
Heute abend muss ich mit meiner Madame ins Krankenhaus, aber morgen , _wenn´s die Gesundheit zulässt_, wollte ich mal wieder locker mit dem RR rollen...


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Na dann wünsche ich alles gute für heut Abend!

Mich interessiert das Spearfish so, weil das ja angeblich extra für 24 h Geschichten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich alles gute für heut Abend!
> 
> Mich interessiert das Spearfish so, weil das ja angeblich extra für 24 h Geschichten ist



Danke dir, Philipp! - Geht aber ausnahmsweise im KH mal um meine Madame, nicht um mich.

Habe über das S´fish bisher nur Gutes gehört.  
Bin auch drauf gespannt.


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

> Habe über das S´fish bisher nur Gutes gehört.
> Bin auch drauf gespannt.



Gewichtsmäßig und Preismäßig is der ja fürn 29er Fullyrahmen ja einfach unschlagbar und die Kostruktion ohne drehpunkt gefällt mir! Ich bin gespannt, was du so berichtest


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [MENTION=13078]Die V4 waren ja der Super-GAU.



Oh ja!


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Ach leute ein Hoch auf Windows. Mein PC hat gestern selbsständig updates installiert und heute ging nix mehr. Angeblich fehlen .dll datein.
Jetzt hoffe ich gerade, dass die Systemwiederherstellung klappt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

Sooo... Rad ist bereit:





Jetzt muss ich morgen nur fitter sein als heute... Luke wollte die ganze weiche ner durch schlafen. Immer wieder kurz wach, zu ihm an's Bett, und wieder zurück,... Seeehr erholsamer schlaf!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... Rad ist bereit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luft auf der Kette,
Gabelrückzugsfeder eingehangen,
Oelstand im Rahmen überprüft,
Bremsen geoelt,
Klingel angebaut,
Kartusche angestochen(ob auch wirklich Gas drin ist),
die Kulturen in der Flasche gegossen
Schlauch in Socke gewickelt,
Grinsegesicht für Sohnemann eingepackt, 
Schuhe gelüftet , 
Brille geputz(oder auch nicht bei dem Schlamm)
usw.----------------alles i.O.
da kann es losgehen.
ToiToiToi viel Spaß und Verfahre dich nicht


----------



## maddda (12. April 2013)

Jau viel Erfolg Sascha!


So PC läuft wieder...nomma glück gehabt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2013)

immer wieder schön die Kiste das Tor sieht ja fast nach DDR-Zeiten aus


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2013)

viel erfolg morgen sascha.
Möchte was positives hören.

Ach ja, der rote deckel an der flache geht stylemässig gar ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> viel erfolg morgen sascha.
> Möchte was positives hören.
> 
> Ach ja, der rote deckel an der flache geht stylemässig gar ned


Nach ein paar Meter findet er die Flasche eh nicht mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2013)

Ich bemühe mich,... Mal sehen. Ist morgen aber zu kurz, zu flach,... zu alles!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2013)

habt, ihr ihr so ne Schutzkappe an eure Carbonkurbel? bzw. eine Bezugsquelle`??

danke und sascha gib GASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2013)

Mike ich hab noch einige auf vorrat bei mir. wenn du brauchst kann ich sie dir zukommen lassen. 2 stück für umsonst...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2013)

Moin jungs

Sonne sonne sonne sonne!!!!!! 10° im moment.

Ich geh gleich mit dem kleinen ne runde drehen...


----------



## unocz (13. April 2013)

moin jungs,

@ mike 

https://www.google.de/#q=race+face+...38,d.Yms&fp=9c322f40fae1e6b4&biw=1280&bih=674


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. April 2013)

Moin! Hier isses Bewölkt und Nass...Geregnet hat es heute Nacht auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Schönes Wetter aber bin Arbeiten


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Moin

hier ist es eigentlich wie immer.... Regen, kalt und mal wieder keine Berge!

Prost


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ich werde heute auch noch etwas arbeiten müssen. 
Am Nachmittag gibt es dann ein ordentliches Seifenbad für mein Bike, 
das noch die Salzlauge der letzten Wochen und Monate trägt.


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hier ist es eigentlich wie immer.... Regen, kalt, der HSV verliert und mal wieder keine Berge!
> 
> Prost



Moin Maggus und Rest!
Hier ist es auch noch trüb und nass aber nachmittag gibt es bestimmt noch Sonne, sagt man.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Maggus und Rest!
> Hier ist es auch noch trüb und nass aber nachmittag gibt es bestimmt noch Sonne, sagt man.



Ne, neee... mein HSV darf heute ruhig mal wieder etwas reißen (wers glaubt  ) Wollte eigentlich auch aufs Rad aber ich habe mich in der Woche lang gemacht und das Bewegen fällt mir heute nicht so leicht (Nacken, Schulter und Ellenbogen). 

Gruß von der Elbe


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2013)

Hatte dich schon vermisst, die Woche.
Hier kommt jetzt die Sonne raus! 
Wollte gegen Drei mit nem Kumpel aufs Bike, sollte klappen.
Aber schlammig wirds trotzdem noch sein. Dann schone Dich und vlt. kommt ja auch noch in HH die Sonne raus, dann schleppst du dich auf nen Freisitz.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Habt zZt sehr viel Arbeit und bin am Abend zu kaputt um hier zu schreiben

Viel Spaß auf dem Bike Bei mir ist, wie jeden Sa-Nachmittag, Fussie angesagt... 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch zur Eröffnung des "Specialized Concept Store" in Hamburg


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2013)

Sooo auf dem heimweg. 70. Gesamt 1:44h und 16min hinter dem deutschen meister.
War ganz ok fuer das falsche rad auf der falschen strecke.
Beine waren auch ganz ok fuer das erste rennen. Und das epic macht einfach spass! Was ich an hoppelnden hardtails vorbei gemosht bin "BRUUUUUUUUM", oder um meinen kleinen zu zitieren "BÄM!!!" 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2013)

BÄM !!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2013)

Sehr geil, Sascha! 


Achso, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Ich suche Armlinge, die mit größerer Länge nicht so massiv in der Weite zunehmen.
Soll heißen: Ich habe lange Arme, bin aber kein Gewichteheber.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Subber Sache Sascha 

@ Flo: ich hatte immer ein ähnliches Problem und hab dann die pink/schwarz geringelten von SockGuy bei CRC bestellt.

Sonst war immer das Problem -> zu kurz oder zu weit.


----------



## Junior97 (13. April 2013)

http://www.snake-bikes.de/main_bigw...&bigwareCsid=ac25fd1cb8eb1d8b8908f73fda05d7f4

ist das nicht der Lenker von ebay der jetzt so teuer ist ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2013)

Ja bin ner ganz unzufrieden...
Das armling-problem hab ich meistens auch. Aber ich habe sogar ein paar, das lange genug ist, aber zu eng. Gib es also auch 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> http://www.snake-bikes.de/main_bigw...&bigwareCsid=ac25fd1cb8eb1d8b8908f73fda05d7f4
> 
> ist das nicht der Lenker von ebay der jetzt so teuer ist ?



Die von ebay sehen aus wie FSA ohne Label und haben nur 18mm Rise


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2013)

sauber  Sascha. 

Hattest du nen platten unterwegs???

Sorry musste sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2013)

Einen? Gefuelte 50... Als die starrbike affen beim antrit weggefahren sind... Aber nach 10m war ich immer wieder vorne... Und von den abfahrten reden wir net.
War aber echt seeehr gut besucht!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Einen? Gefuelte 50... Als die starrbike affen beim antrit weggefahren sind... Aber nach 10m war ich immer wieder vorne... Und von den abfahrten reden wir net.
> War aber echt seeehr gut besucht!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.




Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen aber eben, man kann nicht alles haben und besuchen. Für mich gehts in riva dann los. Ich freu mich endlich wieder rennmässig unterwegs zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. April 2013)

Sauber Sascha!


Für mich gehts beim SKS Marathon in Sundern wieder los mit den Marathons..Dan Pfingsten in den Vogesen Rennrad und Enduro Fahren und das Wochenede danach 24h am Alfseeim 8er mixed


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Wie cool ist das bitte... Durch einen Zufall dieses Trikot bekommen.
Davon gibt es nur 10 Stück 





Ach ja, der HSV hat gewonnen

Prost


----------



## BENDERR (13. April 2013)

sauber sascha!
geiles trikot marcus! 

war heute auch mal 2,5h auf dem MTB.
morgen mit paar leuten ausm verein 150km+ rennrad.

wollte zwar eigntl morgen mal kurze hose fahrn, aber das wird sicher auch geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2013)

Danke 

Seeehr geiles Trikot!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Joh, das Trikot passt 100% zum Bike.... Hoffentlich passe ich da auch rein

150+ km viel Spaß! Werde morgen auch mit dem RR unterwegs sein und habe mir 70-80km vorgenommen.

Super Leistung Sascha


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Ich werde morgen nicht Biken, euch also viel Spaß!

Dafür ist mir jetzt ein nettes Teilchen zugekommen. Meine Mutter hatte es dummerweise unter die Zeitschriften gelegt und ich wusste nicht um die Ankunft des Packerls.

Drin ist ein Steuersatz von Keil. Leichte 84g in Tapered und die untere Schale mit Außendurchmesser 55mm, so dass sie hoffentlich ins Fuji passt.
Dabei waren noch ein netter Katalog von Leichtkraft und die passende Kralle/Schraube/Carbonkappe 

Jetzt wird gebastelt -> 50g Gewichtsersparnis ich komme 

EDIT: Done! Sieht besser aus, ist leichter, knarzt nicht mehr und baut sagenhafte 2mm flacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (13. April 2013)

War heute biken. Zum Nachmittag hin wurde es richtig schön in Berlin. Bin über den Müllberg in der Nähe des märkischen Viertels geheizt. Fand ich ganz nett!
Ich merke aber, dass ich nach gut 50 km kaum noch kann. Ich muss wohl erstmal meine Lunge wieder aufpeppeln nach 8 Jahren gerauche.

PS: Puh, vom Mitbewohner war die Freundin jetzt 3 Tage da. Ich mag Sex ja auch, aber muss man tatsächlich mit dem Gestöhne versuchen die Nachbarn im nächsten Block zu rufen?
So kam es dazu das eine Mitbewohnerin rüber kam und fragte wer hier so ein Lärm macht. Als sie dann im meinem Zimmer stand, sagte sie: "Boar, hier hör ich es ja sogar an den Arschbacken klatschen! Ich glaube mir wird schlecht!"


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Wie gut das ich mit meinem Mitbewohner nicht solche Probleme habe 
Dafür hört man ab und an den Mieter über mir. Da fragen mein Mitbewohner und ich mich immer ob die über uns ein Metronom an haben


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> PS: Puh, vom Mitbewohner war die Freundin jetzt 3 Tage da. Ich mag Sex ja auch, aber muss man tatsächlich mit dem Gestöhne versuchen die Nachbarn im nächsten Block zu rufen?
> So kam es dazu das eine Mitbewohnerin rüber kam und fragte wer hier so ein Lärm macht. Als sie dann im meinem Zimmer stand, sagte sie: "Boar, hier hör ich es ja sogar an den Arschbacken klatschen! Ich glaube mir wird schlecht!"



Guter Sex ist, wenn selbst die Nachbarn danach eine Rauchen....


----------



## unocz (13. April 2013)

heehehe,

ja markus das stimmt wohl.

ps. geiles trikot !


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Flo: ich hatte immer ein ähnliches Problem und hab dann die pink/schwarz geringelten von SockGuy bei CRC bestellt.
> 
> Sonst war immer das Problem -> zu kurz oder zu weit.



Vielen Dank, Marcel - super Tipp! 

Zu mir sind Mavic Eclipse in L auf den Weg. 
Natürlich las ich gestern dann nach der Bestellung, dass die weit ausfallen. 
Wenn CRC die geringelten wieder hat, werde ich da mal zugreifen. Gerade gibt es dort nur schwarze mit Rastaoptik (auch ok).

Wenn meine Ärmchen auch in denen herumwackeln, probiere ich die zu langen/engen von Sascha aus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> War heute biken. Zum Nachmittag hin wurde es richtig schön in Berlin. Bin über den Müllberg in der Nähe des märkischen Viertels geheizt. Fand ich ganz nett!
> Ich merke aber, dass ich nach gut 50 km kaum noch kann. Ich muss wohl erstmal meine Lunge wieder aufpeppeln nach 8 Jahren gerauche.
> 
> PS: Puh, vom Mitbewohner war die Freundin jetzt 3 Tage da. Ich mag Sex ja auch, aber muss man tatsächlich mit dem Gestöhne versuchen die Nachbarn im nächsten Block zu rufen?
> So kam es dazu das eine Mitbewohnerin rüber kam und fragte wer hier so ein Lärm macht. Als sie dann im meinem Zimmer stand, sagte sie: "Boar, hier hör ich es ja sogar an den Arschbacken klatschen! Ich glaube mir wird schlecht!"





hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guter Sex ist, wenn selbst die Nachbarn danach eine Rauchen....



ICH WOLLTE ES GERADE AUCH SCHREIBEN!!!!!!     


 @Marcel

Bist du mit dem Steuersatz meinem Tip damals gefolgt?! Den habe ich im Salsa...




WO IST EIGENTLICH VEIKKO ?????????


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

@ Flo: Hab noch überlegt vielleicht mal die Rasta zu bestellen. Ich hatte logischerweise S/M. Halten auch im Winter gut warm und da es kein Lycra ist, rutschen die auch nicht so.


@ Marco: Genau, dein Tip war Gold wert  Super auch bei dem Preis die Carbonkappe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2013)

Die ringeldinger mag ich auch. So wie Doctore' sie hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

Hab ich auch 
Gibt immer super Blicke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2013)

Grösse? Und wie lang ist dein Arm,  bzw wie gross bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (13. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo auf dem heimweg. 70. Gesamt 1:44h und 16min hinter dem deutschen meister.
> War ganz ok fuer das falsche rad auf der falschen strecke.
> Beine waren auch ganz ok fuer das erste rennen. Und das epic macht einfach spass! Was ich an hoppelnden hardtails vorbei gemosht bin "BRUUUUUUUUM", oder um meinen kleinen zu zitieren "BÄM!!!"
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 
Nabend Leute!

Saubere Leistung Sascha.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2013)

moin, dat mit dem Sex ist cool


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Grösse? Und wie lang ist dein Arm,  bzw wie gross bist du?



Ich hab S/M genommen. Meine nutzbare Armlänge ist 48cm. Also von Anfang Achsel bis zum Handgelenk.
Die Armlinge sind auch lang genug so dass man sie schön unter die Manschette von Winterhandschuhen schieben kann


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo auf dem heimweg. 70. Gesamt 1:44h und 16min hinter dem deutschen meister.
> War ganz ok fuer das falsche rad auf der falschen strecke.
> Beine waren auch ganz ok fuer das erste rennen. Und das epic macht einfach spass! Was ich an hoppelnden hardtails vorbei gemosht bin "BRUUUUUUUUM", oder um meinen kleinen zu zitieren "BÄM!!!"
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


Da Hast Du Deinen Sohn glücklich gemacht, wie war die Strecke, sehr schlammig?



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Subber Sache Sascha
> 
> @ Flo: ich hatte immer ein ähnliches Problem und hab dann die pink/schwarz geringelten von SockGuy bei CRC bestellt.
> 
> Sonst war immer das Problem -> zu kurz oder zu weit.


 




Ich finde es Sexy, Flo so nehme ich Dich auch mit




hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wie cool ist das bitte... Durch einen Zufall dieses Trikot bekommen.
> Davon gibt es nur 10 Stück
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Trikot



hhninja81 schrieb:


> Guter Sex ist, wenn selbst die Nachbarn danach eine Rauchen....


meine Nachbarn und Nachbars Nachbarn sind Kettenraucher


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2013)

Je später der Abend desto schöner die Gäste....   Nabend Jens


Die geringelten Beine sin' seeeeeehr nett!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2013)

Nabend Marco, wir hatten heute unseren Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht-Spieleabend, leider habe ich immer nur in der Liebe Glück
Morgen 90km Tandem, Punkte sammeln(Saale-Unstrut-Radlerpass)---
auf das uns die Schenkel brennen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. April 2013)

Morgen gehts bei mir antesten nach der Erkältung......  Freue mich drauf.


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts bei mir antesten nach der Erkältung......  Freue mich drauf.




Mal sehen was dir dabei wieder passiert?! 
Aber die Knieverletzung vom Schneeschieben ist eh nicht zu toppen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2013)

Wie Schneeschiebeverletzungen, wie geil ist das denn, zumindest wird bei Marco mal ein Bike schmutzig?---Die armen Fahrräder, immer so allein im Keller---
Hallo Veikko, gibt's was Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Macht euch nur lustig.... Immer auf die Kleinen.


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie Schneeschiebeverletzungen, wie geil ist das denn, zumindest wird bei Marco mal ein Bike schmutzig?---Die armen Fahrräder, immer so allein im Keller---
> Hallo Veikko, gibt's was Neues



Wieso allein - die wohnen doch dort! 

Nö, gibt nix Neues Jens. War heute radeln, aber nur 25km weil ich dann nass war und eben waren wir mal unter Leuten auf ne Cola ()  und ne Weinschorle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso allein - die wohnen doch dort!
> 
> Nö, gibt nix Neues Jens. War heute radeln, aber nur 25km weil ich dann nass war und eben waren wir mal unter Leuten auf ne Cola ()  und ne Weinschorle.


Eigentlich sollte man den "armen Rädern von Marco" eine Videowand aufstellen mit Filmen von der weiten Welt, Berge, flowige Trails, herrliche Ausfahrten im immer grüner werdenden Wald und der Geruch von Dreck,---damit sie nicht verlernen für was sie da sind


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Oder er sollte sie zur Adoption freigeben!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

?...zum Schluss  stechen die Bienen!!!!


----------



## Junior97 (14. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder er sollte sie zur Adoption freigeben!



Ich würde das Spearfish nehmen. Ich würde es auch immer putzen und an die frische Luft bringen. Einen guten Platz bekommt es in der Garage auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Spearfish nehmen. Ich würde es auch immer putzen und an die frische Luft bringen. Einen guten Platz bekommt es in der Garage auch.



Musste nicht putzen Jan, war noch nie schmutzig! 
Ach so, wenn du es hast - ja dann musst du es putzen! 

P.S. Ab ins Bett, ist schon spät!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder er sollte sie zur Adoption freigeben!


Man
kann die Bikes auch zum Modeln schicken


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Ne,ne...... die Bikes bleiben hier und die MädelZ kommen her. Alle auf einmal... 
*grossmaulmodusaus*

JAN, ab in die Falle!!!


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Ich geh ins Bett Jungs - Gute Nacht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2013)

Einen hab ich noch








Nacht Leute, 
Marco, Spaß muss sein


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Ich auch gleich.... Nacht Veikko.

Bin noch kurz am gugge... kurz!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Logo, Jens.
Deshalb sind wir hier!!!!

Schlaft gut


----------



## onkel_doc (14. April 2013)

moin jungs

die ringeldinger (armlinge) sind wirklich gut. Die passen perfekt und bei mir nie gerutscht...

heut gehts dann wieder hm fressen weil SONNEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## unocz (14. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> die ringeldinger (armlinge) sind wirklich gut. Die passen perfekt und bei mir nie gerutscht...
> 
> heut gehts dann wieder hm fressen weil SONNEEEEEEE!!!!!




moin moin,

hier das gleich, es riecht nach sommer..............................
und gleichs gehts raus


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

Moin Jungs...

in HH soll das Wetter heute auch super werden. Ich sitze hier wie auf Kohlen und warte auf die Sonne leider lässt sie noch auf sich warten und die Temperatur turnt bei 9° rum..

Egal... nach der Tour wird die Biergartensaison eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2013)

jap, hier ist es auch toll. wir gehen zu dritt ne runde singletrailer uber die radwege scheuchen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. April 2013)

moin,

japp die Sonne ist schon da


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
bei 10°C und der Sonne die noch kommt----Sie treibt sich ja noch in der Schweiz rum-----geht es auch gleich los


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

Moin

Hier isses auch trocken, heute nammitach gehts mit Vaddi ne Runde aufs Rennrad


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Spearfish nehmen. Ich würde es auch immer putzen und an die frische Luft bringen. Einen guten Platz bekommt es in der Garage auch.



Moin!

Das geht so nicht. Es muss heißen: "einen guten Platz im Esszimmer/Wohnzimmer/Schlafzimmer. Notfalls mit ins Bett" 

So sieht das übrigens aus:


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2013)

Einen verspäteten guten Morgen, Jungs!
Wo ist denn bitte die Sonne? Die traut sich hier nur laaaaangsam raus.......


Die Optik der Armlinge ist echt nett!


----------



## Junior97 (14. April 2013)

Ich habe WE da darf man lange aufbleiben  Und Sascha dann zeig Luke mal wie du BÄM machen kannst


----------



## Junior97 (14. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das geht so nicht. Es muss heißen: "einen guten Platz im Esszimmer/Wohnzimmer/Schlafzimmer. Notfalls mit ins Bett"
> 
> So sieht das übrigens aus:



Spielst du jetzt Superman Marcel ? 
Schade das es die nicht in blau/weiß gibt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde es Sexy, Flo so nehme ich Dich auch mit



Hast ´ne PN mit der Erklärung der Unterschiede von Arm - und Beinlingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir manche Mädels auf dem Campus angucke, könnten die sicherlich auch meine Armlinge als Beinlinge tragen. 

Das ist nicht Superman... Ene mene miste ich finger... lassen wir das. Der Junior ist anwesend.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ene mene miste ich finger...


..ach was - fiste. 


Ich merke schon,  ich brauch frische Luft.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. April 2013)

muss jetzt auch noch sein...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. April 2013)

so mal wieder ein wenig Stahl bewegt






und das Alster war auch lecker und verdient


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so mal wieder ein wenig Stahl bewegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Maik

Ist das zufällig das "Utkiek" in Ükeritz?


----------



## BENDERR (14. April 2013)

wir haben hier das wetter auch bestens genutzt..
183km RTF mit Hin- und Heimfahrt in < 6h 

glaub ich hab gut farbe bekommen an den beinen, yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. April 2013)

Marcus ne kleinen Schritt weiter, ist in Koserow... werde gleich nochmal ne schönen Kaffee trinken gehen

Herr Bender schöne Leistung Daumen hoch


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

Ich habe da mal Sonnenschirme aufgebaut und irgendwie sah es so aus... Schöne Ecke

Super Leistung Benjamin,

bei mir waren es genau 100km weniger...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Grüsse aus dem Eucalyptusöl-Bad. Gestern war ich dafür  zu müde...

Heute erst 2h mit Steffen in Limburg gefahren. Dann zu Hause , da Madame auf dem Markt, nochmal knapp 2h.
Max-Temp in LM 21 Grad, hier 19 Grad.
Das Spearfish macht Laune, gleitet wie eine Sänfte, aber  wippt noch arg.  Trotz Rp23.
Den muss ich wohl etwas tunen.....

VG


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

Ich bin nur kurz das 26er in Wald gerollt. Eine Abfahrt mit ordentlich Schwung. Konnte den Karren ordentlich in die Kurven schmeißen und etwas driften 

Ganz schön was los um den See.


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

Bin auch von meiner RR Runde mit meine vater zurück...Super Wetter wars


----------



## unocz (14. April 2013)

war auch unterwegs und hab nen paar schnappschüsse gemacht


----------



## BENDERR (14. April 2013)

sehr geil!
is das alles in der gegen um landau rum?
glaub ich muss mal vorbei kommen!!


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Bei uns war heute auch richtig schönes Wetter und es hat sich sogar mal gelohnt die Karre sauber zu machen. Und endlich wieder kurze Hosen!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

Beides sehr schön 

Ich hoffe ich kann diese Woche die Trails um Dortmund etwas weiter auskundschaften.
Vielleicht mal bis nach Wetter auf die XC Strecke.


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

Wann bist du denn in Wetter? So weit isses von mir aus mitm Auto nicht bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

morgen hab ich nur bis 12 uni oder so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2013)

Da bin ich ja fast neidisch 
Ich hab heute nur das epic komplett zerlegt und gewartet... Es da drin hing!
Dann noch ne lockere 1,5h Eisdielen Tour mit Frau und Kind im Hänger hinter den crosser, aber schön kurz kurz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

> morgen hab ich nur bis 12 uni oder so.



Mmh morgen is eher schlecht 

Naja sag abr trotzdem bescheid, wenn du da inner ecke mal wieder fährst


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

hm.
sonst hab ich dienstag/mittwoch bis 16uhr uni. donnerstags ist kacke gestückelt.
diesen freitag bleibe ich vielleicht in Dortmund. Da hätte ich ab 12 uhr frei.


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

Mist

Di hab ich bis 17:30 Mittwoch bis 18:00 und Freitag auch bis 18:00

Donnstag hab ich bis 10:00 also morgens


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

und montags später?

EDIT: Wie kgge ist bitte Freitags 18 uhr...


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

Morgen hab ich sogar noch frei...muss hier aber nen paar sachen noch machen...ab 29.4 dann bis 16:00...


wann wolltest du denn an der Strecke sein?



> EDIT: Wie kgge ist bitte Freitags 18 uhr...



Jup das is echt bitter, hab sonst immer nur höchstens 4 Stunden(wenn net noch tutorien dazu kommen) Uni aber freitags von 8-18 Uhr durchgehend...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung. War eigentlich ein spontaner Einfall!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2013)

Wir waren Heute auch fleißig, bei 12°C ging es auf eine 87km Runde mit 800Hm. Die Sonne kam dann auch noch zu uns (mit ordentlich Wind) und die Temp. stieg auf 18°C. Am Ende waren wir schweißnass und die Beine mussten auch ordentlich mitmachen. War Heute ein schöner Tag.

Bei Euch war es ja auch sehr schön
Veikko, das zweite Bild sehe ich nur in Streifen




Eckartsburg



Weiden-"Palast" in Auerstsdt (noch nicht Grün)



Hochwasser an der Unstrut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Nur kurz, da gleich Tatort...

Kennt das Rad noch jemand von euch?
War das Winterbike von Jens.  Fährt jetzt ein Kumpel von mir...






Am Dämpfer muss noch was gemacht werden....   Sonst   !!






Allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Jens III


Coole Pics


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2013)

Der Fisch ist echt super!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

> Kennt das Rad noch jemand von euch?
> War das Winterbike von Jens. Fährt jetzt ein Kumpel von mir...



Hab gleich gesehen, dass es Jens sein Rad ist und mich erstmal gewundert, dass das hier auftaucht



> Am Dämpfer muss noch was gemacht werden.... Sonst !!



Erzähl mal mehr...wie ist der Antritt so?  und wo liegt das gut Stück gewichtsmäßig



> Keine Ahnung. War eigentlich ein spontaner Einfall!



Achso dann lass uns das doch irgendwann mal richtig absprechen


----------



## onkel_doc (14. April 2013)

bin auch wieder zu hause. den kleinen bei der mutter abgeladen.

Alles schöne bilder. Ich ha heute leider keine gemacht.

Ein wunderschöner tag bei 23° und sonne 2,5h mit der liebsten unterwegs.

Geilo wars udn hei braun/rot bin ich auch noch geworden

Morgen solls dann bei uns 24° werden. Da kommen dann sicher auch noch bilder von.

grüss auch Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

@Philipp

Erinnere mich morgen nochmal dran. Schreibe dann mal ausführlich....   Tatort läuft. Bin raus...



VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. April 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## unocz (14. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> sehr geil!
> is das alles in der gegen um landau rum?
> glaub ich muss mal vorbei kommen!!




ja gerne doch !


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2013)

Tolle Bilder von euren Touren, Jungs! Heute haben wohl alle das Wetter ausgenutzt. 
Obwohl ich mein Bike gestern erst sooo schön gewaschen hatte, musste ich es heute einfach dreckig machen! Schön war`s.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja fast neidisch
> Ich hab heute nur das epic komplett zerlegt und gewartet... Es da drin hing!
> Dann noch ne lockere 1,5h Eisdielen Tour mit Frau und Kind im Hänger hinter den crosser, aber schön kurz kurz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich bin auf deine neuen Schuhe neidisch... Glückwunsch!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Welche Schuhe??

Mensch Marcus, Tatort war wieder nix...   Gewöhne es mir bald ab!!


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

So übel war der Tatort doch gar nicht - oder war er zu verwirrend für Dich?


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Schuhe??
> 
> Mensch Marcus, Tatort war wieder nix...   Gewöhne es mir bald ab!!



Ich glaube unser Sascha hat auf Facebook ein paar richtig fette Sidi´s gewonnen

Sehe den Tatort gerade auf einsfestival... finde ihn eigentlich nicht schlecht


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Bei facebook kann man was gewinnen?!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei facebook kann man was gewinnen?!



natürlich...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Naja, bin auch zwischendrin eingerazt....   War alles so düster im Knast.

Goile Schuhe. 
Wie? Gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Naja, bin auch zwischendrin eingerazt....   War alles so düster im Knast.
> 
> Goile Schuhe.
> Wie? Gewonnen?



Bin heute total aufgedreht und an einschlafen ist irgendwie nicht zu denken...

Bei VeloTotal konnte man die Schuhe gewinnen, man musste die Seite nur "liken" und "teilen". Und Sascha wurde wohl als Gewinner ausgelost


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Wieso aufgedreht? Die Frühlingsluft oder der HSV Sieg schuld?


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

Habe zu viel geschlafen am WE.... Und die kurzen Röcke natürlich auch! Die werden echt immer kürzer, mittlerweile müssen die Mädels die Schuhe farblich mit dem Slip abstimmen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Ich hab keine Böcke auf Arbeit morgen. Chefin ist motzig.... 

 @Marcus

Sorry für's Abwürgen vorhin am Tel.! 





Bin raus, gute Nacht ihr zwei.


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Da weißt du ja bescheid wenn eine barfuss unterwegs ist!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habe zu viel geschlafen am WE.... Und die kurzen Röcke natürlich auch! Die werden echt immer kürzer, mittlerweile müssen die Mädels die Schuhe farblich mit dem Slip abstimmen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da weißt du ja bescheid wenn eine barfuss unterwegs ist!






JETZT kommt ihr in Stimmung..... suuuuuuper. Guckt mal auf die Uhr! 

Nacht


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Nö, dass ebbt auch schnell wieder ab - geh ins Bett Maggo!
Gute Nacht.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da weißt du ja bescheid wenn eine barfuss unterwegs ist!



 

Ich versuche auch mal die Augen zu schließen...

Gute Nacht, Jungs. Alles gut Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. April 2013)

Nacht Maggus!


----------



## cpprelude (14. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nur kurz, da gleich Tatort...
> 
> Kennt das Rad noch jemand von euch?
> War das Winterbike von Jens.  Fährt jetzt ein Kumpel von mir...
> ...


 
Als ich das Univega sah, kam es mir irgentwie bekannt vor und ich habe gleich an Jens gedacht. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie es aussah, hat dein Kumpel es so komplett bekommen oder nur den Rahmen und selber aufgebaut?

Dein Salsa ist wie gesagt sehr schick und stimmig Marco und die Kurbel/Kettenblatt-kombination ist auch gelungen und mal was anderes .



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von euren Touren, Jungs! Heute haben wohl alle das Wetter ausgenutzt.
> Obwohl ich mein Bike gestern erst sooo schön gewaschen hatte, musste ich es heute einfach dreckig machen! Schön war`s.


 
Die Rahmentasche Passt sehr gut zum Bike Flo, bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2013)

Ich melde mich auch mal ab. Gute Nacht!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Die Rahmentasche Passt sehr gut zum Bike Flo, bist du zufrieden damit?



Sehr sogar! Da kriegt man echt viel rein und die Optik passt (für mich besser als eine große Satteltasche).


----------



## cpprelude (14. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr sogar! Da kriegt man echt viel rein und die Optik passt (für mich besser als eine große Satteltasche).


 
Ja ich finde auch das ne Satteltasche nicht zu groß sein sollte. Hier finde ich auch besser das auf beiden Seiten Staufächer sind und man die Sachen in der Tasche besser im Überblick hat.

Ich bin auch gleich raus, GN8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

Yeah! Neue geile sidis! Ich bin ja schon ewig bekennender sidi fan
Aber 100% glauben tue ich es erst, wenn ich sie an den fuessen hab 

Ach ja: moooooorgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. April 2013)

Moin Sascha!

Wir hätten uns zwar mehr über den Gewinn eines Rechtschreibprogrammes fürs Tapatalk gefreut aber die Schuhe sind auch schön! 
Glückwunsch!

P.S. Moin an den Rest!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Als ich das Univega sah, kam es mir irgentwie bekannt vor und ich habe gleich an Jens gedacht. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie es aussah, hat dein Kumpel es so komplett bekommen oder nur den Rahmen und selber aufgebaut?
> 
> Dein Salsa ist wie gesagt sehr schick und stimmig Marco und die Kurbel/Kettenblatt-kombination ist auch gelungen und mal was anderes .
> 
> ...




Cihan, das ist aber nicht die kürzlich  gezeigte aufgearbeitete Kurbel  -  Das ist eine normale cleane S2200/XO.
Sieht hier gerade fleckig aus, ist aber Dreck.

Das Univega habe ich aufgebaut. Hatte damals nur Rahmen und Gabel von Jens.
Der Rest ist von Steffens' Winterbike. Das ist der mit dem SC Tallboy....   ...und dem offenen Knie in meinem Album.   


Moin Männers!!


----------



## InoX (15. April 2013)

moin miteinander.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2013)

Moin

ich will auch solche sidis Immer kriegt was der sascha...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Moin!

Glückwunsch Sascha


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2013)

Moin

na onkel Doc ..?

so heute wird wohl noch der Grill angezündet


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

jipi! gerade groesse und farbe angegeben:




geilo! ich liebe weisse sidis... da werd ich zur frau


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Episch 

Gut ich muss nicht neidisch sein. Hab ja schon gelbe Furys


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

dann verkommen meien 2 paar weisen eagles pro zu trainingsschuhen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde.

Kannst ja schon mal für Luke aufheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

die habe ich aber schon seit 2010. werden halt gut behandelt und halten auch echt gut: top schuhe!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Wenn meine Mavics feddich sind, sind se bestimmt schwarz.

Klasse, kein Wasser mehr im Haus - jetzt muss ich wohl Bier trinken


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2013)

ei sascha hast jetzt wieder in weiss genommen. In gelb wärs heiss gewesen...

glückwunsch. Mir sind sidis immer bischen eng...NW sind aber auch gut und passen mir immer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2013)

Ihr seid ja alles Schuhfetischisten.  

Prost Marcel!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klasse, kein Wasser mehr im Haus - jetzt muss ich wohl Bier trinken



Kommt doch in allerbester Qualität aus der Leitung.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Stimmt natürlich. War auch eher mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint.
Befülle meine Trinkflaschen sonst auch nicht anders.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Ist Weihnachten oder was, Sascha hat bestimmt so eine App entwickelt mit der die Glücksmaschinen ferngesteuert werden



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr sogar! Da kriegt man echt viel rein und die Optik passt (für mich besser als eine große Satteltasche).


Wenn man so einen klassischen Rahmen fährt, kann man das auch Ausnutzen



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich will auch solche sidis Immer kriegt was der sascha...


Ich möchte auch welche-----das geht nicht mit rechten Dingen zu



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> na onkel Doc ..?
> 
> so heute wird wohl noch der Grill angezündet


, der lief bei uns am Samstag



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Sascha!
> 
> Wir hätten uns zwar mehr über den Gewinn eines Rechtschreibprogrammes fürs Tapatalk gefreut aber die Schuhe sind auch schön!
> Glückwunsch!
> ...


 
 (Heute ist es wieder besonders anstrengend)


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Oh, mit roten Absätzen, Sascha!  Gratulation zum Gewinn!



@ Jens III: Ich würde sagen, Harz wir kommen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

Hallo Flo, 
der Harz kann kommen und
du fährst vor mir(hoch) und planierst(nicht aufwühlen) den Weg, da passt mein Reifen zweimal rein. 
25% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit--- klingt doch Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alles Schuhfetischisten.
> ...



und ihr seid die orthographie fetischisten


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> du fährst vor mir(hoch) und planierst(nicht aufwühlen) den Weg, da passt mein Reifen zweimal rein.
> 25% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit--- klingt doch Super



Da kannst du dir also sogar Fahrfehler erlauben, ja? 
Wie sich das im anderen Thread so liest, scheint die Nässe von oben nicht unser Problem zu sein, wohl aber die üppigen Schneereste.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da kannst du dir also sogar Fahrfehler erlauben, ja?
> Wie sich das im anderen Thread so liest, scheint die Nässe von oben nicht unser Problem zu sein, wohl aber die üppigen Schneereste.


Da müssen sich die "Harzer" einen Kopf machen aber bei Schnee werden die Räder auch nicht schlammig. (Der Aqua2go geht super und reicht locker für 2 Bikes und auch noch für ihre Fahrer )



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und ihr seid die orthographie fetischisten


 Ich kann zumindest meine Schreibfehler nicht aufs Handy schieben


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> (Der Aqua2go geht super und reicht locker für 2 Bikes und auch noch für ihre Fahrer )



Ich könnte noch einen 10L Reserve-Faltkanister anbieten. 




> Ich kann zumindest meine Schreibfehler nicht aufs Handy schieben


Aber aufs Alter! Schließlich wurde zu deiner Schulzeit noch Sütterlin geschrieben.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Geil!
Mit dem Rennrad zur Uni ist schneller als Auto und mindestens doppelt so schnell wie mit der Bahn.
Ein hoch aufs Zweirad 

Jetzt erstmal richtig Biken!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch einen 10L Reserve-Faltkanister anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber aufs Alter! Schließlich wurde zu deiner Schulzeit noch Sütterlin geschrieben.


Ich glaube, die Harzreise wird auch eine Bildungsreise für mich

Den können wir ja noch mitnehmen, ich brauche Last auf der Antiebsachse---es geht in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. April 2013)

Tach leute!

Hab mal nen Bild von meiner gebrochenen Kassette gemacht:


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

zu viel watt


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

Eindeutig zu viel Kraft im falschen Gang, kann es sein, das die Zähne auch nicht mehr ganz frisch sind?
Achte mal auf mein Benutzerbild


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Harzreise wird auch eine Bildungsreise für mich



Wieso? Willst du dir Heine in die Kartenhalterung klemmen?



> Den können wir ja noch mitnehmen, ich brauche Last auf der Antiebsachse---es geht in die Berge



 Mach ich doch glatt!


@ Philipp: Unschön! Wieviel km hat die runter?


----------



## maddda (15. April 2013)

> Eindeutig zu viel Kraft im falschen Gang, kann es sein, das die Zähne auch nicht mehr ganz frisch sind?




Die Zähne sind überigens noch sehr gut
Der Falsche Gang Bergoch ist der, den man nicht mehr vernünftig treten kann, wenn die Kassette trotzdem bricht, dass ist das Problem der Hersteller
Mit sonner XX oder XX1 wäre mir das wohl nicht passiert...



> @ Philipp: Unschön! Wieviel km hat die runter?



So um die 1700 würde ich mal schätzen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Zähne sind überigens noch sehr gut
> Der Falsche Gang Bergoch ist der, den man nicht mehr vernünftig treten kann, wenn die Kassette trotzdem bricht, dass ist das Problem der Hersteller
> Mit sonner XX oder XX1 wäre mir das wohl nicht passiert...
> 
> ...


Jupp, war auch nicht so ernst gemeint, bist halt doch ein Jan Ullrich


----------



## maddda (15. April 2013)

Ja eben! Son Kurschat oder so fährt nen 40 Blatt Single, deswegen dürfte bei mir eigentlich da gar nix passieren


----------



## swift daddy (15. April 2013)

um mal alle madig zu machen, die bei dem schönen Wetter auf Maloche sind   Rocher de Mutzig heute Morgen, mit 1.010 m eine der höchsten Erhebungen hier in der Umgebung ... fast 13 Km Uphill, aber als Entschädigung ne absolut geniale Aussicht und nen Trail runter, dass mir das Grinsen jetzt noch dreimal um den Kopf geht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2013)

so heute mal ne kleine schnelle Rund mit dem:



läuft langsam immer besser


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

Bin auch wieder da. Von Bittermark über Ruhrsteilhänge bis nach Wetter auf den XC-Kurs.
Spaßig wars, auch wenn die Kondition im Moment im Eimer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

seeeehr huebscher bock! 

das koennte was fuer deine 2fach porblem sein: FSA-2fach-kit. das passt automatisch die kettenlinie an


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so heute mal ne kleine schnelle Rund mit dem:
> 
> 
> 
> läuft langsam immer besser


Mensch, jetzt musst Du ja außen rumfahren, weil das Eis weg ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2013)

Mensch Maik, da hattest du das falsche Bike dabei! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rUaWj6Xk70"]Surly Pugsley Ride Underwater - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2013)

Bikewäsche mal anders, ich würde garnich untergehen oder nur mit Ballasttanks


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2013)

warst fleissig Maik...

Wir waren heute auch wieder 2,5h unterwegs. Morgen gehts ab ins vinschgau...schalalaaa


----------



## maddda (15. April 2013)

Im Vinschgau war ich auch schon...ist ne Traumhafte Ecke


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

Ist am da vllt noch wer in Hausach auf der Strecke? Ich muss bissle üben, wie ich gescheit um die engen Ecken komme,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (15. April 2013)

mit nem 26" Rad 
bin am Samstag aufm rennen in traben trarbach


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mit nem 26" Rad
> bin am Samstag aufm rennen in traben trarbach



Das 20' 26er cube war auch nicht wendiger 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. April 2013)

wollte nur etwas sticheln 
das eine 29er das ich bisher gefahren bin war auch überraschend wendig ..


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2013)

Der joghurtbecher wird mit dem leben bewacht sie ist todmüde...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so heute mal ne kleine schnelle Rund mit dem:
> 
> 
> 
> läuft langsam immer besser





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> seeeehr huebscher bock!
> 
> *das koennte was fuer deine 2fach porblem sein:* FSA-2fach-kit. das passt automatisch die kettenlinie an



Oft steht der Fehler VOR dem Rad...   

Maik kann damit umgehen, gelle, Maik!?

Du hast doch schonmal so´n Ding geschossen mit dem Inbred-Tretlager....  achsoooo.....psssssssssst! 


So, muss weiter Brief schreiben. Bis später....Jungs!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Der joghurtbecher wird mit dem leben bewacht sie ist todmüde...




 
Unser Leo darf auch immer Joghurtbecher ausschlecken


----------



## Renn Maus (16. April 2013)

Morgääääään,

heute ist es so weit.
Es geht das 1. mal mit Kurzer Radhose auf den Weg zur Arbeit. 
Und heute Nachmittag machen wir mal schön ne Stunde eher schluss um die Sonne mit zu nehmen.

Viel Spaß euch allen heute!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gleich gesehen, dass es Jens sein Rad ist und mich erstmal gewundert, dass das hier auftaucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Philipp
> 
> Erinnere mich morgen nochmal dran. Schreibe dann mal ausführlich....   Tatort läuft. Bin raus...
> 
> ...




Moin Philipp,

habe gerade ein paar Minuten.

Also erstmal war Fullyfahren sowieso komisch und ungewohnt.
Das Liteville bin ich ja auch ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gefahren....
Schnell daran gewöhnt und schnell damit unterwegs! 
NUR ist das SF für den unruhigen Hinterbau bekannt und es wird gleich der RP23 empfohlen als erste Tuningmethode.
Gesagt, getan...

Ich merke aber nicht viel Unterschied zwischen Plattform an/aus.  -  Liest man aber oft über den RP23?!
Fahre ihn momentan auf der 3. Plattform und permanent "ein".
Mag ihn auch nicht härter aufpumpen, da ich den Federweg ideal ausnutze  und mein Sag  sowieso nur 15% beträgt...
Denke ich werde die Vorspannung der PF-Feder erhöhen -  Gibt einen Fred darüber.
Mich nervt das schon, da ich im Berg eigentlich gerne mal im Wiegetritt Intervalle fahre....


So, allen frohes Werkeln.

VG


----------



## unocz (16. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (16. April 2013)

Moin. Hier hats gerade schön gedonnert und es wird auch wieder dunkler.


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2013)

moin!
heute geht für mich auch das Semester wieder los.. :/

aber immerhin sonne und fast 15°C


----------



## InoX (16. April 2013)

Ooochdu armer... Ist schonmeine vierte Woche...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2013)

Moin!
@ 2. Woche


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> Mich nervt das schon, da ich im Berg eigentlich gerne mal im Wiegetritt Intervalle fahre....



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPIC


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2013)

also sporttraumatologie ist definitiv nichts für zart besaitete ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. April 2013)

Klingt nach bösen Verrenkungen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
ich bin bei schönem Wetter Kurzhosig auf Arbeit gefahren


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt nach bösen Verrenkungen.



nicht nur das.. auch so nette Bilder ähnlich wie das von marcos freund mit dem offenen knie


----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)

Moin Leute!


So erste Trainingseinheit is durch, jetzt gehts in die Uni....irgendwie ist der meiste Krempel bei mir dieses Semester nammitachs



> also sporttraumatologie ist definitiv nichts für zart besaitete ..



Watn Ding? Hört sich nach moderner Folter an


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2013)

Ich fahr ja schon einige jahre RP23 fox dämpfer.

fahr den immer geschlossen und wenns mal ruppig wird mach ich ihn erst auf.

Das Fahr ihn dann auch bischen straffer.

Moin überhaupt. Sind unterwegs richtung vinschgau...


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Ich hatte mal nen RP23 der lag dann ein halbes Jahr rum und auf einmal lief das Öl aus. Einfach so. 
War wohl mal ne Macke bei denen, danach wollte ich keinen 23er mehr.

Habe eben mal fix 111g am Scandal gespart und es hat nur 40Euro gekostet. 
Endlich den C2 Lenker rausgehauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

ich hab eben meine 2 renegades klar gemacht. "nur" die controle, aber die muessen auch was aushalten und ~520g sind auch ok


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Hm, ich brauch auch noch nen Satz vernünftige Reifen da mir der Ground Control hinten zu schwammig in den Kurven ist. Die guten Bontrager sind ja kaum zu bekommen, weil die alle hamstern! 
Hat noch jemand ne Empfehlung, für eher Forstautobahnfahrten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

renegade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> renegade


dann Racing Ralph auch etwa komfortabler


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Hm, die Ralphs und Nicks mag ich schon in 26" nicht Maik.
Den Renegade hast du dann als Dackelschneider Sascha oder gibts den auch breiter?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

1,9zoll, mehr braucht man net!
da sind sie drauf:


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1,9zoll, mehr braucht man net!
> da sind sie drauf:


Nettes Volumen!

...aber 1,9" und 520g 

Schauen sonst ganz ordentlich aus. Sind bestimmt gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, die Ralphs und Nicks mag ich schon in 26" nicht Maik.
> Den Renegade hast du dann als Dackelschneider Sascha oder gibts den auch breiter?


 Hallo Veikko,
Ich hoffe, du bist immer so schnell und fährst vor mir damit ich Dir nicht die Tour versaue, wenn Du (Beim Anblick)an meinen LRS zu Grunde gehst


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Na viel schmaler als meine Grundkontrollreifen sehen sie auch nicht aus.

Jens III. was hast du denn verbaut, wenn man davor flüchten muss?
Ich hätte zur Not auch noch richtige Dreckschleudern da. In der Garge hängen noch einige Sätze bis 2,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Philipp,
> 
> habe gerade ein paar Minuten.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine EinschätzungMmh das mit dem Hinterbau is ja nicht gerade optimal, hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass der Straffer wäre(wegen dieser Flexenden Sitzstreben). Eventuell bekommst du ja die abstimmung noch in den Griff Wäre für mich auch durchaus interessant der Rahmen für meinen Langdistanzkrempel


----------



## mete (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Den Renegade hast du dann als Dackelschneider Sascha oder gibts den auch breiter?



Die Renegades sind vom Profil her fast eine 1:1 Kopie des (2012) Bontrager 29-1. wenn's breiter sein soll, würde ich den Bonti in 2,2" Team Issue bestellen, den bekommt man recht zügig und der ist nicht so unverschämt teuer wie die Specis.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nettes Volumen!
> 
> ...aber 1,9" und 520g
> 
> Schauen sonst ganz ordentlich aus. Sind bestimmt gut.



das sidn keine echten 1,9zoll  die sind ~so wie 2.1er schwlabe, wuerde ich mal sagen...
550g hatten meine auf der waage.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Empfehlung, für eher Forstautobahnfahrten?



Mit Schwalbe hab ich´s ja auch nicht so. Das Pendant zum RaRa bei Maxxis wäre der Crossmark, den ich für Forstautobahnen sehr schätze. 

Heut ist wohl Tag des Reifens!? Ich kämpfte bis eben mit der Rubber Queen, doch nun sitzt sie, wie sie soll. Fehlt noch der Ardent -


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

ich bezahle <30eu fuer meine renegades.


----------



## mete (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bezahle <30eu fuer meine renegades.



Aber nicht für die S-works.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

ne, aber die sind mir auch zu duenn  du weist doch... materialschohnend war anderst


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sidn keine echten 1,9zoll  die sind ~so wie 2.1er schwlabe, wuerde ich mal sagen...
> 550g hatten meine auf der waage.


So sehen sie auf den Bildern auch aus.

550g sind dann aber wieder zu viel, wie ich finde... obwohl, geht schon klar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na viel schmaler als meine Grundkontrollreifen sehen sie auch nicht aus.
> 
> Jens III. was hast du denn verbaut, wenn man davor flüchten muss?
> Ich hätte zur Not auch noch richtige Dreckschleudern da. In der Garge hängen noch einige Sätze bis 2,5.


 
Bei mir sieht es im Keller auch aus wie beim Reifenhändler, ich bin überwiegend Schwalbe, manchmal aber auch Michelin, Maxxis und Conti gefahren.
Den Mytos von I...? hatte ich auch mal eine Zeit lang drauf.
Aber ich habe Hoffnung, der Flo will mich am WE zum richtigen Glauben führen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

ja, 550 ist netleicht. aber ich hab von 480g nichts, wenn ich dann den reifen schlachte. und bis jetzt habe ich ueber kurz oder lange jeden sub500g 29er reifen kaput bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber ich habe Hoffnung, der Flo will mich am WE zum richtigen Glauben führen



Na nicht dass er seinen Glauben verliert, nachdem er Dich getroffen hat?!


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Ja, der Renegade oder der 29-1er Bonti wären nicht schlecht und sind sich offenbar wirklich recht ähnlich.
Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

bonti hab ich auf dem zaboo. der 2.2er und hinten der letzte 2.0er,...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

comfortbiker schrieb:


> bei mir sieht es im keller auch aus wie beim reifenhändler, ich bin überwiegend schwalbe, manchmal aber auch michelin, maxxis und conti gefahren.
> Den *mytos von i*...? Hatte ich auch mal eine zeit lang drauf.
> Aber ich habe hoffnung, der flo will mich am we zum richtigen glauben führen:d


irc???


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja, 550 ist netleicht. aber ich hab von 480g nichts, wenn ich dann den reifen schlachte. und bis jetzt habe ich ueber kurz oder lange jeden sub500g 29er reifen kaput bekommen.


Da ist was dran.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na nicht dass er seinen Glauben verliert, nachdem er Dich getroffen hat?!




Oh, Veikko! Mit dir geht´s wieder bergauf?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> irc???


 Danke Constantin, viel mir nicht mehr ein. Diese Reifen hatten bei mir die beste (mit Abstand) Laufleistung und mit dem Gripp hatte ich nie Probleme (Vorderrad u. Hinterrad mit unterschiedlichem Profil) und der Preis war unschlagbar.


----------



## lone_wolf (16. April 2013)

Sauser - als Leichtbauer bekannt - und Kulhavy sind auf der Absa Epic mit den "schweren" Renegade Control gefahren. Mein Specialized Productmanager Kontakt meinte letztes Jahr, dass die Control besser laufen als die S-Works.
Ich bin letztes Jahr 4 Marathons und 2 24h Rennen mit den Renegade Control gefahren und war super zufrieden damit. Auch bei den Schlammschlachten SKS Sundern und WOMC Offenburg letztes Jahr.
Dieses Jahr probiere ich vorne den S-Works Fast Trak mal aus - mal sehen...
Ach so, Gewichte:
Renegade Control 29x1.95: 532, 539, 546g
Breite auf Roval Trail 26mm außen: 52mm


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

ich hab auch nur gute erfahrungen mit dne controle gemacht... darum spaar ich mir den sworks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Dietmar, der Lenker ist schon verbaut. Habe das Decal jetzt doch erstmal draufgelassen, weil ich zu faul bin und es zur Gabel passt wie Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## lone_wolf (16. April 2013)

Freut mich, Veikko - denkst an die Bewertung


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Ich bewerte prinzipiell negativ wenn der Hersteller auf dem Karton nicht zum Hersteller des Inhalts passt. 

Ja, mache ich gleich. Wenn du es auch gleich machen würdest kann ich das Geld noch zurückbuchen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Zur Vervollständigung:
Dieter oder Dietmar?


----------



## lone_wolf (16. April 2013)

Dietmar ist schon richtig


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Dietmar ist schon richtig



Hattest du dich hier mit Pseudonym vorgestellt und ich habe es jetzt auffliegen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Dietmar ist schon richtig


 Da hatte sich bei mir ein Fehler eingeschlichen, wie komme ich nur auf Dieter?


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hatte sich bei mir ein Fehler eingeschlichen, wie komme ich nur auf Dieter?



Bestimmt weil du mit Dieter jeden morgen mit dem Beutel Pfandflaschen vor der Kaufhalle stehst und wartest dass die Türen endlich aufgehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bestimmt weil du mit Dieter jeden morgen mit dem Beutel Pfandflaschen vor der Kaufhalle stehst und wartest dass die Türen endlich aufgehen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2013)




----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)

Ich schmeiß mich weg

Bin gerade auf meine letzte Vorlesung am warten dran...dumme Lücken im Stundenplan


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

, Aber das Pfandflaschen-Geschäft lohnt sich in unserer kleinen Stadt nicht, ist eher was für Leipzisch



Da ist jemand aber so richtig Munter


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> , Aber das Pfandflaschen-Geschäft lohnt sich in unser kleine Stadt nicht, ist eher was für Leipzisch



Ich meinte ja eigentlich auch nur eure eigenen Flaschen! 

Naja, bei uns hier im Ort sammeln da wirklich zwei Leute. Die haben Packtaschen am Rad und sammeln sich was dazu. Ich glaube die machen dass aber nicht aus der Not heraus, sondern sind sich einfach nicht zu schade dafür. Warum auch nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja eigentlich auch nur eure eigenen Flaschen!
> 
> Naja, bei uns hier im Ort sammeln da wirklich zwei Leute. Die haben Packtaschen am Rad und sammeln sich was dazu. Ich glaube die machen dass aber nicht aus der Not heraus, sondern sind sich einfach nicht zu schade dafür. Warum auch nicht!


 
Zum Thema Flasche----habe ich nebenan gelesen

 @_Metrum_. (geändert)du hast die EIN INternet geleistet?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das ist doch ne Totjeburt...jenau wie Biergläser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


 * Quelle: Elsterglanz-Im Banne der Rouladenkönigin



Elsterglanz - Internet - YouTube


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Elsterglanz sind witzig. Besonders Der Beste Koch der Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Elsterglanz sind witzig. Besonders Der Beste Koch der Welt.


hast Du da ein Link?


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2575713/Rambo_Der_Beste_Koch_der_Welt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

Nabend!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. April 2013)

Feierabend Chef???


----------



## InoX (16. April 2013)

Oh ein neuer mod....haben die sich mal durchgelesen was du so schreibst??


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Och nö! Nicht der auch noch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Da habe ich doch neulich erst dran gedacht ob nicht einer den Posten übernimmt, da ist er nun, unser neuer Mod. ----Alles Gute Marco----
Muss man da eigentlich durch einen Eignungstest oder geht das nach der Menge der Beiträge bzw. der Dauer der Mitgliedschaft?


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch neulich erst dran gedacht ob nicht einer den Posten übernimmt, da ist er nun, unser neuer Mod. ----Alles Gute Marco----
> Muss man da eigentlich durch einen *Eignungstest* oder geht das nach der Menge der Beiträge bzw. der Dauer der Mitgliedschaft?



Dann wäre es ja sicherlich ein anderer geworden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

Danke.... Bin ganz nervös. Kommt Zeit, kommt.....    


Hammer!  -  Eben erzählt mir meine Schwester, dass sie Thomas (Chef und Gründer hier) persönlich kennt.      Ufff.....   Kleine Welt.

Geht iwi über HiBike. Meine Schwester macht doch dort www-technisch und im Marketing rum.

Gucken ob das hier mit mir klappt.
Vielleicht gibt's ja etwas Unterstützung aus dem Heimatfred hier...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood (16. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Sauser - als Leichtbauer bekannt - und Kulhavy sind auf der Absa Epic mit den "schweren" Renegade Control gefahren. Mein Specialized Productmanager Kontakt meinte letztes Jahr, dass die Control besser laufen als die S-Works.
> Ich bin letztes Jahr 4 Marathons und 2 24h Rennen mit den Renegade Control gefahren und war super zufrieden damit. Auch bei den Schlammschlachten SKS Sundern und WOMC Offenburg letztes Jahr.
> Dieses Jahr probiere ich vorne den S-Works Fast Trak mal aus - mal sehen...
> Ach so, Gewichte:
> ...



Was meint Dein geheimnisvoller Produktmanager mit "besser laufen"?
Den Verkauf oder den Rollwiderstand?
Ich fahr den Renegade in der Sauser-Edition mit selbst 100kg und finde ihn genial. Vom Abrollverhalten mit dem Furious Fred vergleichbar. Hab mir gleich noch ein zweites Paar beiseite gelegt.
Macht halt wenig Sinn so einen Reifen durch Modder oder verblocktes Gelände zu prügeln.
Hier heißt die Zauberformel "zweiter Laufradsatz".


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke.... Bin ganz nervös. Kommt Zeit, kommt.....
> 
> 
> Hammer!  -  Eben erzählt mir *meine Schwester, dass sie Thomas (Chef und Gründer hier) persönlich kennt.*     Ufff.....   Kleine Welt.
> ...



*Siehste Jens III, jetzt weißt du wie man das wird! *

*Und dass kannste voll vergessen Marco, jetzt gibt es erstmal richtig Druck von uns!!! *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

Roman und Don hatten mich gefragt.... 

VEIKKO  wieder.... 

So, muss jetzt mal meiner Madame ihr Auto machen. Bis später denne....  


VG


----------



## lone_wolf (16. April 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Was meint Dein geheimnisvoller Produktmanager mit "besser laufen"?
> Den Verkauf oder den Rollwiderstand?
> Ich fahr den Renegade in der Sauser-Edition mit selbst 100kg und finde ihn genial. Vom Abrollverhalten mit dem Furious Fred vergleichbar. Hab mir gleich noch ein zweites Paar beiseite gelegt.
> Macht halt wenig Sinn so einen Reifen durch Modder oder verblocktes Gelände zu prügeln.
> Hier heißt die Zauberformel "zweiter Laufradsatz".



In keinster Weise habe ich über die S-Works Renegade schlecht geredet bzw. schlecht reden wollen - das erstmal vorweg.
Deine Erfahrung mit der Sauser Edition glaub' ich Dir sofort.
Die Control Version hat weniger Rollwiderstand. Für Watt-Gläubiger hat ein Magazin dies letztens auch für den Ground Control bestätigt.
Der "geheimnisvolle Produktmanager" von Specialized hat unsere bikes 5 Tage lang beim Trainingslager im Vinschgau (Mai 2012) betreut und uns geholfen, diese perfekt auf uns und unsere verschiedenen Fahrstile abzustimmen.
Da alles, wirklich alles, was in diesen 5 Tagen von ihm gesagt wurde, nachvollziehbar war, glaube ich ihm ungeprüft auch diese Aussage.
Es wird schon einen Grund haben, wenn 2 Topfahrer wie Sauser und Kulhavy, die sonst bei kürzeren Distanzen, wo Gewicht wohl wichtiger als das letzte Quentchen Rollwiderstand ist (wie Olympia London 2012) die S-Works fahren, bei Langstreckenrennen auf die Control Version setzen...
Warum soll ich in einen zweiten LRS investieren, wenn der Renegade auch dort funktioniert hat?
Dass ich trotzdem dieses Jahr den Fast Trak am Vorderrad probiere, ist reine Neugier - keine Unzufriedenheit mit dem Renegade vorne.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Siehste Jens III, jetzt weißt du wie man das wird! *
> 
> *Und dass kannste voll vergessen Marco, jetzt gibt es erstmal richtig Druck von uns!!! *


Immer wieder müssen es die Schwestern richten


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Die Renegades sind vom Profil her fast eine 1:1 Kopie des (2012) Bontrager 29-1. wenn's breiter sein soll, würde ich den Bonti in 2,2" Team Issue bestellen, den bekommt man recht zügig und der ist nicht so unverschämt teuer wie die Specis.




Perfekt, mal einer der nen guten Bonti zu schätzen weiss

Ich fahr die als vorderreifen auch im rennen.

Hab mir gerade noch 2 nach hause geholt. Hinten wirds der aspen...

Ach ja, ne schöne tour gefahren heute im vinschgau. Grüsse aus goldrain...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Roman und Don hatten mich gefragt....
> 
> 
> VG



Seit froh, dass ichs ned geworden bin... ansonsten wäre hier alles gelöscht worden...

ich mag euch alle...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke.... Bin ganz nervös. Kommt Zeit, kommt.....
> 
> 
> Hammer!  -  Eben erzählt mir meine Schwester, dass sie Thomas (Chef und Gründer hier) persönlich kennt.      Ufff.....   Kleine Welt.
> ...


Besonders günstige Formulierung... 

- duckundweg -


----------



## Rockwood (16. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Warum soll ich in einen zweiten LRS investieren, wenn der Renegade auch dort funktioniert hat?
> Dass ich trotzdem dieses Jahr den Fast Trak am Vorderrad probiere, ist reine Neugier - keine Unzufriedenheit mit dem Renegade vorne.


Bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen draußen und auch grundsätzlich wenn der Untergrund weicher wird, kann ich mir lustigeres vorstellen als den Renegade. Bergauf mit entsprechender Übersetzung mag der Grip womöglich reichen, doch im Downhill über weiche Böden empfinde ich es schon gefährlich. Kann aber auch am hohen Systemgewicht bei mir liegen oder hält einfach nur daran, dass ich zu weich bin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Perfekt, mal einer der nen guten Bonti zu schätzen weiss
> 
> Ich fahr die als vorderreifen auch im rennen.
> 
> ...


Apropos Reifen und Maxxis:

Ich fahre jetzt die Ikon 3C EXC mit jeweils unter 550g - hatte gehofft, dass ich Exemplare mit ca. 530g bekomme; Maxxis selbst gibt 520g an.

Erster Eindruck:

Auf Asphalt: Durch das laute Geräusch fühlt man sich schneller 

Im Gelände: Gute Dämpfung, guter Kurvengrip (muss mich aber noch an den Reifen gewöhnen, Vertrauen aufbauen), gutes Abrollverhalten: Habe nicht das Gefühl, dass der Reifen "bremst" oder übermäßig am Boden "klebt".

Bin erstmal zufrieden 

Ach so! Die tubeless-Montage war einwandfrei! Besser, als mit dem 2012er Schwalbe RoRo Evo PSC 2,25. Etwas fummelig war es, die erste Flanke in die Felge zu bekommen, da der Reifen erstmal so wabbelig ist. Nachdem das geschafft war, ging's easy. Allerdings reichte die Standpumpe diesmal nicht aus; mit Schwalbe kein Problem. Musste mit Druckluft ran. Vorne hält die Luft jetzt sehr gut, hinten weniger; war auch vor der ersten Fahrt so.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Apropos Reifen und Maxxis:
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt die Ikon 3C EXC mit jeweils unter 550g - hatte gehofft, dass ich Exemplare mit ca. 530g bekomme; Maxxis selbst gibt 520g an.
> 
> ...



Sauber Constantin!!! Ich denke es ist nen guten reifen. für mich einfach ned so gut bei nässe. Da hatte ich echt immer das gefühl er bremst...

Ansonsten hat er nen sauguten kurvengripp...

Wie schon erwähnt. Bonti 2.2er und hinten den aspen. Ich veruchs mal dieses jahr.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sauber Constantin!!! Ich denke es ist nen guten reifen. für mich einfach ned so gut bei nässe. Da hatte ich echt immer das gefühl er bremst...
> 
> Ansonsten hat er nen sauguten kurvengripp...
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt. Bonti 2.2er und hinten den aspen. Ich veruchs mal dieses jahr.


Bei Nässe fahre ich nicht  

Gut ist er mit Sicherheit.

Interessante Kombi


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

ich war heute mal wieder mit dem rennrad unterwegs... 




ab und zu auch ganz nett


----------



## lone_wolf (16. April 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen draußen und auch grundsätzlich wenn der Untergrund weicher wird, kann ich mir lustigeres vorstellen als den Renegade. Bergauf mit entsprechender Übersetzung mag der Grip womöglich reichen, doch im Downhill über weiche Böden empfinde ich es schon gefährlich. Kann aber auch am hohen Systemgewicht bei mir liegen oder hält einfach nur daran, dass ich zu weich bin.



Glaub' nicht, dass Du zu weich oder zu heavy bist 
Fahre halt überwiegend 24h Rennen - bin kein Trail-Räuber. Und abwärts reicht's bei mir für diese Art Veranstaltung mit besagten Pneus.
Würde ich auch Touren fahren, müsste ich Dir wohl recht geben...

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Dietmar


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2013)

damit sascha nochmal beruhigt schlafen kann:







hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert bis ich alles schleiffrei eingestellt bekommen hab, aber funzt nun top


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich war heute mal wieder mit dem rennrad unterwegs...
> 
> ab und zu auch ganz nett


Rennrad? Du???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockwood (16. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> damit sascha nochmal beruhigt schlafen kann:


... dabei hätte ich gewettet er schläft erst ruhig, wenn alle eine Lefty montiert haben


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> ... dabei hätte ich gewettet er schläft erst ruhig, wenn alle eine Lefty montiert haben



stimmt.. "etwas ruhiger" wäre die korrekte formulierung gewesen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2013)

Ist das eine opt. Täuschung oder ist das VR am RR wirklich kleiner?


----------



## InoX (16. April 2013)

Täuschung. Steht doch schräg.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> damit sascha nochmal beruhigt schlafen kann:
> 
> hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert bis ich alles schleiffrei eingestellt bekommen hab, aber funzt nun top


Interessant!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

@Bender: seeehr gut! jetzt noch ein schwarzes kettenblatt dran! (haette sogar noch ein 36z auf lager)
 @bikeaddicted: oja... fahre ich zum teil sogar sehr viel... verheimliche es nur immer 
 @Rockwood: ne, ich sag nur, das jeder es mal ausprobieren soll. und wer dann noch keine will, ist entweder zu geizig, oder komisch  
der renegade ist auch kein schlamm rennen. dafuer hab ich den 2. lrs mit roro/rara


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_Bender_: seeehr gut! jetzt noch ein schwarzes kettenblatt dran! (haette sogar noch ein 36z auf lager)
> @_bikeaddicted_: *oja... fahre ich zum teil sogar sehr viel... verheimliche es nur immer *
> @_Rockwood_: ne, ich sag nur, das jeder es mal ausprobieren soll. und wer dann noch keine will, ist entweder zu geizig, oder komisch
> der renegade ist auch kein schlamm rennen. dafuer hab ich den 2. lrs mit roro/rara


----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)

Wahaaa, da oxidiert man mal den Rest vom Nammitach net hier rum und schon sind wir 2-3 Seiten weiter

@ Benjamin  Sach mal kannst du mir die Bögen ma schicken, damit ich die zum Drucker geben kann?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert bis ich alles schleiffrei eingestellt bekommen hab, aber funzt nun top



Ist das die von Superstar Components? Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, wie unheimlich unsinnig es ist, dass ich eine XCX für Innenlagermontage habe. Funktioniert natürlich, aber wenn man mal was dran machen möchte, muss erst einmal die Kurbel ein Stück raus, damit man an die Lagerschale kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

Gut angekommen, Christian?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. April 2013)

Lange keine Augenpflege mehr....




























Prost und Ahoi


----------



## Junior97 (16. April 2013)

Ich werd doch Fotograf Jungs !


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Gut angekommen, Christian?



Klaro. Ich hatte sogar einen sehr angenehmen Mitfahrer. Nur die Mitfahrerin ist nicht gekommen. Komisch, es sind immer Frauen, die nicht auftauchen. Und immer drücken sie einen weg, wenn man telefonisch nachhaken will. Naja, was soll's.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

Seeehr nett, bis auf Nr. 2...


----------



## lone_wolf (16. April 2013)

Schaue gerade das ZDF Info Video vom Cape Epic - absolut genial 
*http://t.co/lGBG0WsYU6*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2013)

Marco, dir noch meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Aufgabenbereich! 
Du sagtest ja letztens noch zum Veikko, dass du wieder mehr lesen wolltest...


----------



## BENDERR (16. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das die von Superstar Components? Mir ist letztens aufgefallen, wie unheimlich unsinnig es ist, dass ich eine XCX für Innenlagermontage habe. Funktioniert natürlich, aber wenn man mal was dran machen möchte, muss erst einmal die Kurbel ein Stück raus, damit man an die Lagerschale kommt.



jop. genau die.
am freitag bestellt und heute angekommen 

hat nur einige zeit gedauert bis ich alles richtig eingestellt hatte.. da sind mehr schrauben und einstellmöglichkeiten dran als ich erwartet hätte


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Klaro. Ich hatte sogar einen sehr angenehmen Mitfahrer. Nur die Mitfahrerin ist nicht gekommen. Komisch, es sind immer Frauen, die nicht auftauchen. Und immer drücken sie einen weg, wenn man telefonisch nachhaken will. Naja, was soll's.


Schön.

Schon eigenartig, das mit der (den) Mitfahrerin(nen)...

Genau, was soll's...


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2013)

Maggo - gewöhn dir langsam das meckern ab!
Nr. 2 passt schon!


----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)

> Prost und Ahoi


Die letzte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Marco, dir noch meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Aufgabenbereich!
> Du sagtest ja letztens noch zum Veikko, dass du wieder mehr lesen wolltest...



Na da hat aber Einer GENAU gelesen.....  
Danke Flo.





Metrum schrieb:


> Maggo - gewöhn dir langsam das meckern ab!
> Nr. 2 passt schon!



Der schlimmste User tummelt sich hier rum....   Wusste ich es doch gleich.

Außerdem:  Schrei mich nicht soooo an!!!  

@
Philipp (maddda)

Haste das Feedback zum Fish gelesen?


----------



## hhninja81 (16. April 2013)

ICH finde alle legger... 

Könnte noch ein paar ü42 Bilder zeigen... aber das darf ich ja nicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2013)

alles hübsche luderchen

Grüsse und G8


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schon eigenartig, das mit der (den) Mitfahrerin(nen)...



Ich versteh's auch absolut nicht.
Ach ja, ich werde jetzt erst einmal den Hinterreifen von der Felge nehmen und schauen, was gestern der Grund für das Eiern war. Drück mir die Daumen, dass nichts an der Felge ist...


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich versteh's auch absolut nicht.
> Ach ja, ich werde jetzt erst einmal den Hinterreifen von der Felge nehmen und schauen, was gestern der Grund für das Eiern war. *Drück mir die Daumen, dass nichts an der Felge ist*...




Tue ich!

Drück du mir bitte die Daumen, dass bei mir nichts Schlimmeres ist.
Musste nämlich heute feststellen, dass die vordere Nabe seitliches Spiel hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Tue ich!
> 
> Drück du mir bitte die Daumen, dass bei mir nichts Schlimmeres ist.
> Musste nämlich heute feststellen, dass die vordere Nabe seitliches Spiel hat



Du hast wenigstens noch Garantie. Wenn eine XMD333 nach 2 1/2 Jahren irgendwo einen Riss hat, nennt man das wohl Pech.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. April 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2013)

Die frm fährt man auch aus dem Grund net... was für eine Nabe?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2013)

Dass die Teile reißen können, war aber erst bekannt, als ich meine schon hatte. Man sollte die auch regelmäßig untersuchen und bei Rissen wurden sie getauscht. Da meine (am HR) aber nur Dellen bekommen hat, was m.E. nicht so schlimm ist, da sie ja trotzdem funktioniert, habe ich auch nie was ersetzt bekommen. Und es scheint auch diesmal nur falscher Alarm zu sein. Bei < 65 kg kann man die XMD333 wohl schon ganz gut fahren... Klappt bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## maddda (16. April 2013)

Bei<65 kg kannste alles fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2013)

Woah, dann ist man mal einen Tag in der Uni und richig aufm Rad, verpasst man hier gleich jede Menge 

Glückwunsch Marco und danke für die Augenpflege 

Am Campus laufen zu viele Mädels mit Kombination Leggins/Hagelschaden rum!


Ich durfte heute feststellen, dass eine Olympic nicht fürs hoppsen/Enduro gebaut ist.
Schöne Delle bei der letzten Abfahrt/Kante/Drop reingehauen.



Nacht Mädels!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2013)

Hagelschaden?

Habe gerade mal das komische Felgenband abeglöst. Umsonst. Mal gucken, ob der alte Michelin-Pneu besser geht... Ansonsten muss ich wohl mal auf Constantins umfangreiches 26er-Kontingent zurückgreifen.


----------



## unocz (17. April 2013)

ich fahre die renegades auch seit einem jahr und die sind wirklich top.


MOIN...........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. April 2013)

Moin.
Heute bewölkt. Wollte heute mit dem Renner raus..  Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. April 2013)

Moin, hier ists auch noch leicht bewölkt aber ich werde dann trotzdem mal raus und die trockenen Strecken genießen. 

Vielleicht kommt Constantin ja mit?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. April 2013)

Moin!

Leichte Bewölkung auch hier, aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich meine neue Reifenkombi heute mal testen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

strahlende sonne und kurze hose um 700


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
hier ist es leicht bewölkt bei 16°C, also wieder Kurz zur Arbeit



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Leichte Bewölkung auch hier, aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich meine neue Reifenkombi heute mal testen kann.


 Morgen Flo,
 vielleicht hast Du Glück und es kommen ein paar Tropfen(bitte nur in Jena) Regen damit es ein aussagekräftiges Testergebnis wird.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Morgen Flo,
> vielleicht hast Du Glück und es kommen ein paar Tropfen(bitte nur in Jena) Regen damit es ein aussagekräftiges Testergebnis wird.



Morgen Jens!

Du drehst mir ja die Worte im Munde um!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2013)

morgen...frühstücken im Bamboo und dann ab auf die trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2013)

Moin!

@ Hagelschaden: Cellulites...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> morgen...frühstücken im Bamboo und dann ab auf die trails...


 Viel Spaß und lass immer eine Handbreit Weg zwischen Rad und Schlucht
Und grüße die Murmeltiere von uns.


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Moin Leute



> @
> Philipp (maddda)
> 
> Haste das Feedback zum Fish gelesen?



Jau hab ich, habs doch sogar kommentriert



Erstmal glückwunsch zu deiner neuen aufgabe!!!




Ich geh gleich entweder aufs RR oder das MTB hab heute erst um 4 Uni...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2013)

Auch hier sieht das Wetter anständig aus. Sonnig und im Laufe des Tages knapp unter 15 °C. Abends gibt's dann wohl regen, aber dann war ich ja schon Rad fahren  Jetzt erstmal zur Uni. Bescheuertes Gruppenprojekt mit bescheuerten Leuten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

haha! waldkirch.
nach der arbeit mal ne kleine runde und dabei noch die renegades abholen


----------



## Metrum (17. April 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Sonne pur!
Noch ne Jalousie beim Kind montieren (sonst wird der am WE immer vormittags munter, durch die Sonne) und dann gehts an die Luft.
Dann werd ich mich wohl mal mit den Renegades beschäftigen wenn die alle loben. Vlt. ist es mit den Ground Control auch ungewohnt weil es meine ersten Schlauchlosen sind und ich mit weniger Luft fahre als zuvor?
Aber ich denke ich zieh die neuen dann mit Schlauch auf, weil ich keinen Bock auf das Milchprozedere haben werde.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> haha! waldkirch.



Alter...


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

So bin von meiner Runde wieder zurück...Hier regnet es jetzt etwas und es zieht sich zu, den Rest fahr ich auffer Rolle zu ende.


Die Übersetzung mit dem 40er Blatt reicht mir auch net aus, werde wohl wieder auf 3 Fach gehen. Das trete ich einfach zu früh leer....
Das 40er kommt dann auf die Rolle, da war eh mal nen neues blatt fällig


----------



## Metrum (17. April 2013)

Ich rück dein KB aber nicht wieder raus!


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Fahre die originalen Fsa...das was du hast war damals von meiner xt kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

ein 40er reicht net??? wo tretst du lehr? bei wie viel umdrehungen?


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Bin halt einer der sehr viel über kraft fährt und runter Trete ich auch ganz gerne nochmal an, bin oft jenseits der 60 Unterwegs....


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

und bei 60 musst/willst du noch mittreten???
mit entspannten 60umdrehungen? seeehr seltsam


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Das 40 reicht ja noch net mal um bei 50 mitzutreten...

Letztes Jahr lag ich bei nem Marathon auch mal kurzzeitig über 70 Sachen. Mir wird die Kadenz einfach zu hoch, es fühlt sich einfach nicht gut an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

nur zum vergleich 40-11 gegen 44-11:
90 umdrehungen: 40km/h zu 44km/h

120 umdrehungen: 54km/h zu 59km/h 

das ist jetzt nicht so signifikant. da hole ich mehr raus, wenn ich bis max trete und dann in aero gehe... aber ok. jeder wie er meint.

neustadt a.d.W marathon @ strava maxspeed ~62km/h mit nem 34er auf dem 29er 

Kiza @ sports=tracker maxspeed 72km/h auch mit 34er

und ich bin weis gott keine naehmaschine (frag den doc, der hat es schon gesehen ).


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin halt einer der sehr viel über kraft fährt und runter Trete ich auch ganz gerne nochmal an, bin oft jenseits der 60 Unterwegs....


Mein Jung, ab sofort nur noch mit Vollhelm und Nackenschutz


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit



> und ich bin weis gott keine naehmaschine (frag den doc, der hat es schon gesehen ).



Runter anscheinend ja doch


Ach das is alles doof...3Fach is defektanfälliger und bei 2fahc fehlt runter einfach was..Rechnerisch isses ja wirklich marginal. ist genau das gleiche wie 44/12, also würde nur der untere Gang fehlen, evtl muss ich ja nochmal testen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

sag ich doch! 
runter bin ich au keine naehmaschine... nur fett


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Wobei ich bei der 12h Indoormeisterschaft nur nen TF Schnitt von 70 hatte...also bin ich anscheinend eher mit kraft unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2013)

Nur mit Kraft find ich auch nicht so geil.
Wobei ich in einem Mara auch leer getreten habe trotz 39/11 am 29er.


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

Ja fragt sich halt, ob es sich für die höhere Endgeschwindigkeit lohnt auf 3 fach zu gehen...Denke da speziell an Sundern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

Ich kann die problematik nicht nachvollziehen... Mir ist auch mit 34solo noch keine gruppe weggefahren...
Die 2fach 39/26 kombination, kommt bei mir nur, wenn ich angsgt haben muss, das es unten rum zu hart wird...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja fragt sich halt, ob es sich für die höhere Endgeschwindigkeit lohnt auf 3 fach zu gehen...Denke da speziell an Sundern...


Hast Du etwa nur ein Race-Bike mit dem Du alle Rennen fährst?
Entweder Du tauscht immer die Komponenten oder Du baust Dir ein Zweit, Dritt......usw. Rad auf.








Nimm das jetzt nicht zu Ernst, wollte nur wieder mal was Schreiben


----------



## InoX (17. April 2013)

Das merkt man. bei mir ist's sogar ein Rad fürs Training und die paar Rennen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

Ich hab sogar extra wettkampf schuhe!






Jaaaa mann!!!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (17. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar extra wettkampf schuhe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Matsch sind die doch fast zu schade  
Also ich bin mit meinen Mavic auch zufrieden und die sind nichtmal gelb  
Aber die SIDI's sind schon geil.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2013)

Ist euch schon mal ein SKS Rennkompressor kaputt gegangen?

Plötzlich flutschte das Gestänge ohne Widerstand durch, als ich während des Pumpens Druck aufbauen wollte.


@ Sascha: Tolle Schuhe


----------



## InoX (17. April 2013)

Dachte der wäre unkaputtbar. kann dein Händler da was machen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Dachte der wäre unkaputtbar. kann dein Händler da was machen?


Dachte ich auch... Tja, auch der "Mercedes" unter den Pumpen geht kaputt. Schade.

Ja, werde zum Händler fahren, welcher mir die Pumpe verkauft hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

Die sind auch nur für Startnummer matsch und da gibt es kein zu schade 
Hab ja schon immer weise sidi... gegen gut sauber.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lone_wolf (17. April 2013)

Mir ist bei meinem SKS Rennkompressor nach über 20 Jahren die Membrane kaputtgegangen. Hab's den SKS Leuten beim SKS Marathon in Sundern Hagen gesagt. Die haben in ihre Kiste geriffen und mir das Teil kostenlos übergeben - das ist Service


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und lass immer eine Handbreit Weg zwischen Rad und Schlucht
> Und grüße die Murmeltiere von uns.



War richtig schee heute. Marzoner Alm und zurück über die hübschesten trails. Sonne pur.

1400hm und 35km.

leider hat oben auf der alm das restaurant noch nicht offen gehabt...


----------



## BENDERR (17. April 2013)

hab heute bei der trainingslagerstudie in SB den guide gespielt.
zwischen zwei veranstaltungen mal 3h rennrad gefahren und jetzt schööön sonnenbrand


----------



## maddda (17. April 2013)

> Mir ist bei meinem SKS Rennkompressor nach über 20 Jahren die Membrane kaputtgegangen. Hab's den SKS Leuten beim SKS Marathon in Sundern Hagen gesagt. Die haben in ihre Kiste geriffen und mir das Teil kostenlos übergeben - das ist Service



Wahnsinn



> zwischen zwei veranstaltungen mal 3h rennrad gefahren und jetzt schööön sonnenbrand


Das gefühl von wegen sonnenbrand kenne ich glaube ich nicht mehr


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Mir ist bei meinem SKS Rennkompressor nach über 20 Jahren die Membrane kaputtgegangen. Hab's den SKS Leuten beim SKS Marathon in Sundern Hagen gesagt. Die haben in ihre Kiste geriffen und mir das Teil kostenlos übergeben - das ist Service


Bin mal gespannt, was mein Händler dazu sagt. Die Pumpe ist 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

nabend

kleine Feierabendrund:










schön war es


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2013)

Feierabendrunde mit Pilsgen? Das trinke lieber erst danach. Ist ja schließlich nicht isotonisch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

doch hier an der Küste sind da nur gute Sachen drinne


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2013)

Seeehr schick!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> doch hier an der Küste sind da nur gute Sachen drinne


Watt, Sand in den Schuhen sind doch keine guten Sachen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> doch hier an der Küste sind da nur gute Sachen drinne



Tze...
Lübzer?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2013)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/topeak/topeak-standpumpe-joeblow-mountain.html,a20245

Hat jemand von euch diese Pumpe?

...interessantes Teil... könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man damit seine Reifen entspannt tubeless montiert bekommt, ohne an die Tanke laufen zu müssen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

hmm, da sind wir hier oben eigentlich flexibel, war halt gerade da


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/topeak/topeak-standpumpe-joeblow-mountain.html,a20245
> 
> Hat jemand von euch diese Pumpe?
> 
> ...interessantes Teil... könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man damit seine Reifen entspannt tubeless montiert bekommt, ohne an die Tanke laufen zu müssen.



Muss man jetzt auch schon verschieden Pumpen für RR und MTB kaufen? 5 bar kannste am RR ja schließlich vergessen.
Ich müsste mir auch mal wieder eine Standpumpe besorgen. Im Stadler gibt's da generell 'ne ganz gute Auswahl an nicht zu teuren Standpumpen von einigen großen Herstellern. Aber du wirst doch wohl ein popliges Ersatzteil von SKS bekommen!?



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, da sind wir hier oben eigentlich flexibel, war halt gerade da



Ist das ein Ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. April 2013)

Ich habe die Airworx 10.0 und bin recht zufrieden mit ihr. 
Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, außerdem für MTB und RR nutzbar, was ich schon praktisch finde. Einzig das Manometer ist (zumindest für niedrige Drücke) nur Deko.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Mir ist bei meinem SKS Rennkompressor nach über 20 Jahren die Membrane kaputtgegangen. Hab's den SKS Leuten beim SKS Marathon in Sundern Hagen gesagt. Die haben in ihre Kiste geriffen und mir das Teil kostenlos übergeben - das ist Service




Trotzdem DIE Pumpe überhaupt!!!!      Habe ich auch....



onkel_doc schrieb:


> War richtig schee heute. Marzoner Alm und zurück über die hübschesten trails. Sonne pur.
> 
> 1400hm und 35km.
> 
> leider hat oben auf der alm das restaurant noch nicht offen gehabt...



    Liest sich guuuuuut.....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

spät aber da ist er ja der IBC-Teufel welches Bike hast du heute bewegt???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. April 2013)

Der Teufel hat den Fish geritten..... 


Btw:  Gabel für das EMD ist da...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2013)

und wie war die Runde???Keine Bilder nüscht da Herr Teufel????


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Muss man jetzt auch schon verschieden Pumpen für RR und MTB kaufen? 5 bar kannste am RR ja schließlich vergessen.
> Ich müsste mir auch mal wieder eine Standpumpe besorgen. Im Stadler gibt's da generell 'ne ganz gute Auswahl an nicht zu teuren Standpumpen von einigen großen Herstellern. Aber du wirst doch wohl ein popliges Ersatzteil von SKS bekommen!?


Pfff, MTB reicht. Der SKS Rennkompressor ist ja für beides, doch fahre ich so gut, wie nie, Rennrad und für die voluminösen MTB Reifen muss man echt sehr viel pumpen. Die Pumpe ist für mich nicht das Wahre.

Dorthin wollte ich demnächst 

Das will ich doch schwer hoffen!
- mindestens -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Airworx 10.0 und bin recht zufrieden mit ihr.
> Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, außerdem für MTB und RR nutzbar, was ich schon praktisch finde. Einzig das Manometer ist (zumindest für niedrige Drücke) nur Deko.


Danke! 

Pumpt die viel Luft mit einem Mal in den Reifen?
Wenn ja, wäre sie für mich interessant.

Manometer: Unter 1 bar fahre ich eh nicht...


----------



## InoX (18. April 2013)

moin, 
ich habe die Topeak. Die sieht bei mir noch etwas anders aus. Dürfte wohl das 2011er Modell sein.

Komme damit gut zurecht. Der Kopf funktioniert gut und die Pumpleistung passt auch. Das Manometer scheint mir auch relativ genau zu sein. Mein Rennrad pumpe ich damit auch auf. Geht zwar dann immer schwerer aber geht schon. 6 Bar reichen mir da aber auch. Habe 23 mm  Reifen.


----------



## InoX (18. April 2013)

Nochmal kurz geschaut. Ich habe diese: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/topeak/topeak-standpumpe-joeblow-max.html,a11900


----------



## unocz (18. April 2013)

moin mädels


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2013)

Moin jungs

wieder top wetter...heute gehts bischen trailen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. April 2013)

Morgen! 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Pumpt die viel Luft mit einem Mal in den Reifen?
> Wenn ja, wäre sie für mich interessant.
> ...



Mir fehlt zwar der Vergleich, aber meine 2.4er Reifen pumpe ich bei Montage in geschätzten 20 Hüben auf die nötigen bar auf, damit der Wulst ins Horn springt. Dann lasse ich die meiste Luft wieder ab. 
Was mir außerdem gut gefällt, ist, dass der Fuß aus Metall ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2013)

morsche... heute ist erstmal sau warm, aber noch etwas bewoelkt. morgen und samstag soll es regnen -> heute halbtag und lang rennrad


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2013)

schöne bilder Maik...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2013)

Moin!


War gestern ein geiler Abend. Mit Grill, Speedminton und Leuchtball sowie dickem Musikfahrradhänger im Park gewesen.

Wir haben zwar erst nur verhalten Rock/Metal gespielt, aber ständig kamen Leute zu uns: "Ist das eure Musik? Voll geil macht mal lauter!"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2013)

Speedminton?? Ich werde alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2013)

Der Schläger sieht aus wie ein kleiner Tennisschläger  und der "Federball" ist auch kleiner/schwerer.
Da kann man ein Knicklicht reinstecken um auch Nachts zu spielen.

Das Ganze dann mit höherer Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite als Badminton.
Nach einer halben Stunde ist man gut am Ölen


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War gestern ein geiler Abend. Mit Grill [...]



Auf meiner Rund habe ich gestern auch hier und dort Grillgeruch wahrgenommen


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

> Speedminton?? Ich werde alt...



Ich bin 20 und kenn das auch nicht


Morgen erstmal...hab meine Einzige Vorlesung heute schon durch, dafür morgen von 8-18 Uhr

Gleich gehts ins Fitnesstudio und heute nammitach aufs Rad, dann entscheide ich, ob ich Sundern 2 oder 3 Fach fahre...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits,
24,- EUR für Altpapier, hab Heute mal was weggeschafft



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> War gestern ein geiler Abend. Mit Grill, Speedminton und Leuchtball sowie dickem Musikfahrradhänger im Park gewesen.
> Wir haben zwar erst nur verhalten Rock/Metal gespielt, aber ständig kamen Leute zu uns: "Ist das eure Musik? Voll geil macht mal lauter!"


Super Spiel, habt ihr Schwarzlicht mitgehabt?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Speedminton?? Ich werde alt...


Wenn Du das spielst, alterst Du langsamer-----trainiert auf alle Fälle die Reaktionsfähigkeit  und macht richtig Spass.

Allen die heute wieder Draußen bei dem schönen Wetter, Sauerstoff in Mengen vernichten----Viel Spaß!!!!----


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

> Wenn Du das spielst, alterst Du langsamer-----trainiert auf alle Fälle die Reaktionsfähigkeit  und macht richtig Spass.



Mmh da scheine ich ja was verpasst zu haben. Bin aber auch grottenschlecht in Ballsportarten jeder art Die Worte meines Sportlehrers damals beim Fußball:
Philipp du hast einfach Probleme den Ball zu treffen


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2013)

Nur gut, das Dein Bike Clikis hat, Du würdest sonst immer "vorbei" Treten
Speedminton kann man auch bei mittleren Wind spielen, man braucht aber ein relativ großes Spielfeld.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh da scheine ich ja was verpasst zu haben. Bin aber auch grottenschlecht in Ballsportarten jeder art Die Worte meines Sportlehrers damals beim Fußball:
> Philipp du hast einfach Probleme den Ball zu treffen



Dann war ich ja in der Schule nicht der Einzige. Egal ob Fußball, Volleyball oder Basketball, es wollte einfach nicht klappen.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Speedminton kann man auch bei mittleren Wind spielen, man braucht aber ein relativ großes Spielfeld.



A propos Wind - > 50 km/h hat der hier heute und Böen bis um die 90 km/h. Da klemme ich mir die Tour heute, auch wenn ich gerne fahren gehen würde. Und ich hoffe, dass ich dann morgen vor 5 aus der Uni komme, dann klappt's wenigstens morgen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2013)

Gestern hatte ich so ein lala ala "@jaja" Erlebnis, das es so anonyme, besserwissende, unsachliche und vieles runtermachende Zeitgenossen hier schon so lange gibt hat mich etwas gewundert. So was versaut die gute Stimmung und den Anstand in so einem Forum aber wird es wahrscheinlich immer geben.


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich so ein lala ala "@jaja" Erlebnis, das es so anonyme, besserwissende, unsachliche und vieles runtermachende Zeitgenossen hier schon so lange gibt



wenn ich unsachlich werde, dann klingt das wesentlich anders. wenn du es nicht ertragen kannst, dass man dir begründet widerspricht, dann tut mir das allerdings herzlich leid für dich. und dass anonymität etwas schlechtes ist, glaube ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2013)

@jaja: in diesem thread ist man freundlich und stell sich vor allem zuerst mal vor. HIER kennt man sich mit vornamen. wem das nicht passt, der darf gerne gehen.


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @jaja: in diesem thread ist man freundlich und stell sich vor allem zuerst mal vor. HIER kennt man sich mit vornamen. wem das nicht passt, der darf gerne gehen.



ja danke, aber bei eurem kaffeeklatsch hier will ich gar nicht mitmachen, solange man mich nicht zu unrecht verunglimpft 

hier übrigens die äußerst "unsachliche" diskussion, bei der der herr comfortbiker übrigens weder angesprochen noch gefragt war:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426895&page=61

und schon wieder weg.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

Da kann wohl einer nicht verlieren? 
Naja, zehn Jahre im Forum, kein Profil, keine Bilder, keine Freunde...
Zum Glück ist er wieder weg!


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

Wasn jetzt los...komische Zeitgenossen gibbet hier

Frage mich gerade wie es es sein kann, dass jemand keine Lust auf unseren Kaffeeklatsch hat

Rumstenkern ist hier auch erst erlaubt, wenn man sich vorgestellt hat und hier schon mindestens nen Jahr rumoxidiert





> Dann war ich ja in der Schule nicht der Einzige. Egal ob Fußball, Volleyball oder Basketball, es wollte einfach nicht klappen.



Jau bei mir wars so schlimm, dass mich die anderen auch immer beim Fußball zuletzt gewählt und dann ins Tor gestellt haben


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da kann wohl einer nicht verlieren?
> Naja, zehn Jahre im Forum, kein Profil, keine Bilder, keine Freunde...
> Zum Glück ist er wieder weg!



ja, hier ist man wirklich freundlich.

wenn ich mich nach außen hin in jeder denkbaren situation präsentieren (profilieren) will und dutzende imaginäre freunde brauche, dann gehe ich zu facebook.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

jaja schrieb:


> ja, hier ist man wirklich freundlich.
> 
> wenn ich mich nach außen hin in jeder denkbaren situation präsentieren (profilieren) will und dutzende imaginäre freunde brauche, dann gehe ich zu facebook.



Ich denke Du bist weg?! 

Hier sind die Freunde nicht nur imaginär, man kennt sich auch persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. April 2013)

Gerade wieder rein. War auf Tour mit zwei etwas schnelleren Zeitgenossen (mod31 und cubation).
Sind dann ziemlich anstrengende 80 km geworden hat aber auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau bei mir wars so schlimm, dass mich die anderen auch immer beim Fußball zuletzt gewählt und dann ins Tor gestellt haben



Das ist dann aber nicht gewählt, wenn man übrig bleibt, sondern eine Zwangshandlung!


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hier sind die Freunde nicht nur imaginär, man kennt sich auch persönlich.



offenbar definiert den begriff "freund" jeder etwas anders.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber nicht gewählt, wenn man übrig bleibt, sondern eine Zwangshandlung!



Modern nennt sich das "Parlamentarische Opposition"!


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

jaja schrieb:


> offenbar definiert den begriff "freund" jeder etwas anders.



Das mag sein aber bei uns wir der Freund noch groß geschrieben und ich denke wir definieren es hier richtig. Vielleicht hättest du eher Neinnein heißen sollen?


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das mag sein aber bei uns wir der Freund noch groß geschrieben und ich denke wir definieren es hier richtig.



oh, diskussionen um richtig und falsch sind immer richtig toll und erquickend.



> Vielleicht hättest du eher Neinnein heißen sollen?



ja, freundlich ist man hier wirklich. daher rührt wohl auch die lachse handhabe des wortes freund.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gerade wieder rein. War auf Tour mit zwei etwas schnelleren Zeitgenossen (mod31 und cubation).
> Sind dann ziemlich anstrengende 80 km geworden hat aber auch Spaß gemacht.



War ja klar, dass es wieder ein paar Kilometer mehr werden 
Marco scheint sich dann ja gut erholt zu haben. Übernächstes WE sollten wir auch mal 'ne längere Tour machen.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

jaja schrieb:


> oh, diskussionen um richtig und falsch sind immer richtig toll und erquickend.
> 
> 
> 
> ja, freundlich ist man hier wirklich. daher rührt wohl auch die *lachse* handhabe des wortes freund.



*Lachse*







*Lax*



ein anderer Begriff für _lässig_, _schlaff_, _gleichgültig_ (entlehnt aus dem Lateinischen: lax = schlaff, lässig, locker, lau)


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

> Das ist dann aber nicht gewählt, wenn man übrig bleibt, sondern eine Zwangshandlung!



Verdammt...dann wars ja noch schlimmer  als ich dachte


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> bild



du kannst aber toll googeln, als rechtschreibnazi bist du bestimmt ganz oben auf jeder freundeswunschliste. willst du nicht auch noch meine groß/kleinschreibung korrigieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2013)

Tut mir Leid, ich wollte Euch nicht so krass beschäftigen


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich wollte Euch nicht so krass beschäftigen



du machst doch den ganzen tag nix anderes, als deinen inhaltslosen senf irgendwo zu posten, das macht dir doch spaß .

übrigens: wenn ihr mich nicht andauernd anquatscht, bin ich auch tatsächlich wieder weg. vielleicht muss man das ja in der deutlichkeit mal schreiben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. April 2013)

Hoffentlich wischt Marco heut abend mal feucht durch...


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

> Du kannst aber toll googeln. Als Rechtschreibnazi bist du bestimmt ganz oben auf jeder Freundeswunschliste. Willst du nicht auch noch meine Groß  und-Kleinschreibung korrigieren?


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

Ich find den lustig. Meinetwegen kann er hier bleiben.


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich find den lustig. Meinetwegen kann er hier bleiben.



sag ich doch, ich bin ein lustiges lustiges kerlchen, ohne freunde, ohne profil, ohne anstand, aber immerhin lustig


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

Wir müssten dann halt nur jeden Tag ein Thema zum streiten suchen, aber ich denke dass sollte kein Problem darstellen - oder?


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wir müssten dann halt nur jeden Tag ein Thema zum streiten suchen, aber ich denke dass sollte kein Problem darstellen - oder?



sowas elementar wichtiges wie wetter geht immer. heute finde ich persönlich es ja nicht so schön, letztes jahr war es um die zeit schon viel wärmer.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2013)

Also mir ist es heute viel zu warm und ich freu mich dass es am WE wieder kälter wird. Dass ist immer toll wenn man frei hat, es kalt ist und regnet! 

So, muss jetzt aber erstmal was sinnvolles machen aber wie lesen ja bestimmt noch voneinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2013)

Bei ein paar Wortmeldungen hatte ich schon mal ein Lichtblick, aber ich muss hier auch nicht so perfekt sein, jeder hat so seine Fehler.
Zumindest bemühe ich mich immer Anderen gegenüber wohlwollend und sachlich zu antworten.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich bin 20 und kenn das auch nicht
> 
> 
> Morgen erstmal...hab meine Einzige Vorlesung heute schon durch, dafür morgen von 8-18 Uhr
> ...




Habe Speedminton auch gestern erst kennengelernt.
Wir hatten nur Knicklichter für die Bälle.

Achso ich hab übrigens auch schon frei. Wäre so eine Möglichkeit mal zusammen zu Biken, wenns passt.


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

> Achso ich hab übrigens auch schon frei. Wäre so eine Möglichkeit mal zusammen zu Biken, wenns passt.



Jau...also Donnerstags hab ich immer nur von 8-10...wenn mir net noch ne Übung darein gelegt wird


Ich geh jetzt mal aufs Rad, das Wetter ist Sahne


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2013)

hallo,

suche ein Laufradsatz:  fun works-ZTR Arch ex  oder baugleich wo gerade günstig im angebot???

danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2013)

Gerade meine renegade abgeholt...550g & 570g. Net so drall, Aaaber solange sie halten, schnell sind die ja. Und die Sicherheit ohne defekt ind Ziel zu können ist mir die 150g wert...
Ach ja es nieselt...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

> Ach ja es nieselt..



Krass selbst hier ist schönes Wetter

Naja dafür wars bei dir zuerst warm Gestern hats hier auch genieselt.


Hab dem 2Fach Antrieb überigens noch ne Chance gegeben und bin Heute nochmal damit gefahren, so langsam hab ich mich dadran jetzt Gewöhnt(Das Schalten ist ja von grund auf anders) und wirklich vermissen tu ich den letzten Gang auch nicht mehr, wirklich, bin jetzt öfter mal wie du es gesagt hast in Aerohaltung gegangen, die macht viel mehr aus als man glaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2013)

Eben! wenn es richtig schnell wird, hast du mehr davon, wenn du Aero rollst und die Beine ernst... Treten bis lehrlauf und dann rollen lassen 

Und schalten? Es ist einfach viel weniger gerühre. Und mit 1x9 ist das noch geiler!
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2013)

Sign!

Brauch im Mara ohnehin nur das große Blatt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2013)

oder wie ich bald 1x10


----------



## lone_wolf (18. April 2013)

Für Dich als Singlespeeder wäre ja auch mehr als ein Kettenblatt irritierend


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2013)

1x9 find ich auch gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2013)

bin ja ehrlich SSp-Mtb ist wech...nur noch mein schnelles Diamant-Rücktritt-Ssp und ein schwarzes ist im Aufbau


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

Dann präsentiere den Aufbau doch hier 

Zweifach hat echt seine Vorteile, fahre überigens 40/24 schafft der 3Fach X0 Umwerfer Problemlos Etwas eingewöhnungszeit brauchte ich aber echt um zu wissen, wann ich das Blatt am Berg wechseln muss...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2013)

brauche noch ein paar Teile werde es aber dann zu erst hier posten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wischt Marco heut abend mal feucht durch...



Dazu bin ich HIER nicht berechtigt. Mod für den 29er Bereich.
Intern melden geht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2013)

@jaja

Bitte halte dich an die Spielregeln!
Persönliche Angriffe werden hier nicht gedultet.
Ich kann zwar nicht durchwischen, aber verwarnen!
- Weitere 5 Punkte ( = 1 Verwarnung ) und du wirst automatisch gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2013)

super TT! der typ ist bei mir auf igno. am pc kann ich mir ja anzeigen lassen, was er von sich gibt. auf dem tablet seh ich das net... war erstmal verwirrt, was ihr hier diskutiert


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2013)

nabend teufelchen


----------



## maddda (18. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> brauche noch ein paar Teile werde es aber dann zu erst hier posten



Super bin schon gespannt


----------



## Junior97 (18. April 2013)

Aber Metrum war gut drauf muss man sagen   
Aber so eine sinnlose Diskussion passt in unseren tollen Thread


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2013)

Der Stubentiger von den Nachbarn ist wieder hier. Ich glaube der mag glatte Beine. Das Radl wird auch erstmal begutachtet


----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @jaja
> Persönliche Angriffe werden hier nicht gedultet.



super, gilt das nur für mich oder auf für den rest der versammlung hier? ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass ich irgendjemanden persönlich beleidigt habe. von der anderen seite war man da wesentlich "freundlicher", oder wie das hier heißt.
 @nopain-nogain: du brauchst dich nicht zu freuen, denn ich bin nicht verwarnt. weswegen auch? weil dir mein nicht-profil nicht gefällt? die ignorierfunktion funktioniert übrigens nur so richtig gut, wenn man sich nicht alles wieder anzeigen lässt.


----------



## unocz (18. April 2013)

jetzt geh zurück in dein kellerloch und gut !


----------



## onkel_doc (18. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> jetzt geh zurück in dein kellerloch und gut !




Man sollte ihn nun einfach machen lassen und ned mehr drauf eingehen.

Ich denke das wird sich von selbst regeln


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Man sollte ihn nun einfach machen lassen und ned mehr drauf eingehen.
> 
> *Ich denke das wird sich von selbst regeln*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (18. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> jetzt geh zurück in dein kellerloch und gut !



riecht für mich nach persönlicher beleidigung, nicht oder?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird sich von selbst regeln



also ich bin bereits seit zehn jahren hier und wahrscheinlich auch noch länger, als es die meisten aushalten werden. aber die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. aber wie gesagt, ich will hier auch gar nicht weiter herumseiern, habe mich lediglich genötigt gesehen zu post No. 26510 stellung zu beziehen und mir schlug eine welle mich übermannender "freundlichkeit" entgegen. den fand ich übrigens auch beleidigend, weil es nachweislich und für jeden nachlesbar nicht einmal stimmt was dort geschrieben steht.


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Husten, Schnupfen, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen - und dass vorm WE, wo
wir doch unsere Ländereien abreiten und für die warme Jahreszeit klarmachen wollten.


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Morgen Leute ... Gute Besserung veikko!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2013)

moin,

Veikko dann mal eine schnelle Genesung...


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Danke!

Das hat das Kind von der Klassenfahrt mitgebracht. Der ist seit paar Tagen zu Hause und nun hats mich auch erwischt. 
Hoffe es geht diesmal schneller rum, zumal ich wegen Medis kaum Erkältungsmittel, Aspirin, etc. nehmen kann. Also dann sind jetzt Tee, Vitamine, etc. angesagt. So ne Gagge!


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

Moin, Jungs!

Was hast´n dir da wieder eingefangen, Veikko? 

Eine Zitrone pressen und mit einem Löffel Zucker in einem großen Glas Wasser auflösen und trinken. 
Hilft oft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Erkältungsmittel sind doch eh alle überbewertet...Ruhe viel Trinken und dann wird dat schon


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Hm, Ruhe ist gut - wir wollten am WE den Garten für den Sommer startklar machen und das Auto ist schon gepackt!


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Dein Sohn ist doch bis zum We bestimmt wieder fit, dann lass den das doch machen, der hat das schließlich angeschleppt


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dein Sohn ist doch bis zum We bestimmt wieder fit, dann lass den das doch machen, der hat das schließlich angeschleppt



Mein Sohn ist am WE bei seiner Mutter, außerdem ist der bei sowas arg lustlos. Angschleppt hats der Sohn meiner Freundin und wenn ich den das machen lasse kann ich auch gleich Feuer legen. Das sähe dann bestimmt anständiger aus, vom Ergebnis her!


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Mmh jez bin ich überfragt


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Womit bist Du überfragt?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits,
gute Besserung Veikko, ich dachte auch das ich was ausbrühte aber Heute ist alles wieder normal
Ein bisschen entspannte Gartenarbeit wird Dir schon guttun, das Wetter soll ja auch nicht zu warm werden.
Leider muss ich Sa. Vormittag arbeiten und unser Garten noch warten


----------



## unocz (19. April 2013)

gute besserung veikko.

schaut mal was ich gerade gefunden habe 

http://www.cw-store.com/specialized-renegade-limited-black-ltd.html


gleich bestellt


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Moin Matze und Jens!

Schade dass der Reifen so bunt ist. 

Und Jens III. - ich wollte es ja warm haben und morgens bissel rumbiken.
Außerdem ist es da schweinekalt wenn es nachts runter geht mit den Temperaturen. Da muss ich heizen wie blöde. Außerdem ist es mitunter nachteilig wenn der Garten 150km weg ist und nicht ans Haus grenzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

und schon bei Zweien Portofrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Womit bist Du überfragt?!



Mit ner Lösung von deinem gartenproblem, bei der du nix machen musst


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mit ner Lösung von deinem gartenproblem, bei der du nix machen musst



Naja, von Wermelskirchen bis Weimar sind es ja nur 412 km!


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Is klar


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Puh war das eine überraschende und unverhoffte Partynacht.
Hab jetzt auch schon die restlichen Univeranstaltungen hinter mir und damit WOCHENENDE


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Toll ich Sitz noch bis 6 hier rum-.-


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2013)

Ich vermutlich auch... Naja, vielleicht auch ein Stündchen früher, dann kann ich noch Rad fahren gehen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Wollte ich eigentlich auch. Muss aber erstmal auf den Alkoholabbau warten.

Witzig war ja auch, dass ich nur Eintritt bezahlt habe und ständig wurde mir was ausgegeben


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Also ehrlich und das eine Woche vor Sundern naja ich hab heute nur Rekom aufm plan stehen... Die fertige ich auffer Rolle heute Abend ab. Wenn ich Glück hab hab ich auch was früher Schluss...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Sundern werde ich auch verrecken. Die Erkältung klingt immer noch ab.
Dann kann ich auch mit dem Training nicht reinhauen 

Gesetztes Ziel Top 50 kann ich mir dann abschminken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Matze und Jens
> 
> Und Jens III. - ich wollte es ja warm haben und morgens bissel rumbiken.
> Außerdem ist es da schweinekalt wenn es nachts runter geht mit den Temperaturen. Da muss ich heizen wie blöde. Außerdem ist es mitunter nachteilig wenn der Garten 150km weg ist und nicht ans Haus grenzt.


 
Veikko, fahre doch einfach einen ordentlichen Berg hoch, da wird es Dir bestimmt Warm
Mein Gartenproblem ist auch gelöst, der Flo kommt am So. 2 Stunden eher und macht klar Schiff.
Sei doch froh das es noch kalt ist, so kannst Du im Kamin schön Feuer machen und den Abend geniesen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Meine Eltern haben nach diesem Winter Holzmangel. Das was noch liegt muss noch etwa 1-2 jahre trocknen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. April 2013)

Gute Besserung in die Tieflandsbucht. 
 @Matze
Gab's kürzlich auch bei HiBike...

Nacher schön auf's Radl. Freu!  14.15 Uhr fällt der Hammer....


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Jens, der Flo glaubt wohl immer noch dass ihr in den Harz fahrt?! 
Der wechselt schon die ganze Woche Reifen hin und her und am Ende macht er doch nur den Garten schick!!!


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Danke Maggo!

Dann gehts aus der Tieflandsbucht ins Thüringer Becken! 
Irgendwie ist es immer flach, wo ich wohne oder was habe.


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nacher schön auf's Radl. Freu!  14.15 Uhr *fällt der Hammer*....



... bei den Kollegen! 
Du hast doch wieder nur Abdrücke von der Schreibtischunterlage und vom Kuli an der Stirn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, der Flo glaubt wohl immer noch dass ihr in den Harz fahrt?!
> Der wechselt schon die ganze Woche Reifen hin und her und am Ende macht er doch nur den Garten schick!!!


Wenn Du mir jetzt den Plan verdorben hast ne ne ne , kannste doch hier nicht so deutlich sagen


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sundern werde ich auch verrecken. Die Erkältung klingt immer noch ab.
> Dann kann ich auch mit dem Training nicht reinhauen
> 
> Gesetztes Ziel Top 50 kann ich mir dann abschminken.



Lieber etwas später wieder anfangen als was verschleppen


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, der Flo glaubt wohl immer noch dass ihr in den Harz fahrt?!
> Der wechselt schon die ganze Woche Reifen hin und her und am Ende macht er doch nur den Garten schick!!!



Der Jens denkt ja auch immer noch, dass ich am Sonntag früh vorm Haus stehe! Da wird er sich wohl umsonst aus dem Bett bemüht und die Gartengeräte rausgestellt haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

Die stehen doch immer draußen


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

Ich soll also mit rostigem alten Zeug arbeiten? Pffff....


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

Alles Edelstahl oder verzinkt (außer meine "Rostlaube", aber mit Alkohol im Blut soll man eh nicht fahren), Bier steht auch da----zu guten Handwerkern muss man nett sein


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Lieber etwas später wieder anfangen als was verschleppen




Seh ich auch so. Mir fehlt zwar eindeutig was ohne "viel" Sport, aber die Rennen sind nun auch nicht lebenswichtig


----------



## InoX (19. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Mir fehlt zwar eindeutig was ohne "viel" Sport, aber die Rennen sind nun auch nicht lebenswichtig



Außer das Heavy!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Das ist fest in die Jahresplanung eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Mir fehlt zwar eindeutig was ohne "viel" Sport, aber die Rennen sind nun auch nicht lebenswichtig



Hab einmal ne Grippe verschleppt...das ist kein Spaß 
Konnte da auch nicht verzichten


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2013)

Angebot kam eben rein, weiß aber nicht ob das ein guter Preis ist?
Ist ev. was für Euch?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-PG-1070-10-fach::18535.html?refID=Newsletter

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...II-PG-990-9-fach::25645.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs

Letzte ausfahrt beendet. War ne hübsche runde mit Matze (Vinschgaubike) unter kumpels unterwegs. 

War richtig geil und die trail gerockt.

leider gehts morgen wieder zurück. Ic hab heute gelesen bei uns herscht panik wegen hochwasser die nächsten tage. Es soll ja recht viel regen geben.

Hauptsache wir haben diese woche schöne tage verbracht.


----------



## maddda (19. April 2013)

So endlich frei


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2013)

Endlich woe!
War ne harte Woche,... und wird erstmal net besser :/

Jetzt noch Lecker essen und dann chillen!
Morgen schön epic auf xc optimieren und nach Hausach zum Trainern, Sonntag steht Kandel ballern auf dem plan 

@ doc: dich ignoriere ich einfach mal

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hhninja81 (19. April 2013)

Moin Jungs

falls mich jemand sucht, ich bin auf 180!

Da denkt man, einen Freund zu haben und wird die letzten Jahre nur belogen... Man macht sich Gedanken, hat Stess mit der Freundin (weil man Zeit für den "Kollegen" braucht), ist traurig, nimmt sich Zeit usw. 

Alles nur gelogen und erfunden... Ich könnte kotzen und bin sowas von enttäuscht! Ich war kurz davor mein Leben in Hamburg aufzugeben um dieser Person in einer schwierigen Zeit beizustehen und was ist? 
Nur Bullshit und Lügen...

Ich bin sowas von fertig

Sorry Jungs, ich möchte euch nicht mit meinen privaten Problemen nerven, aber ich hoffe ihr habt eine bessere Menschenkenntnis und habt mehr "Glück" bei der Wahl eurer Freunde...

Ahoi


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Ouh man, sowas ist echt *******!

Echte Freunde sind leider rar gesäät.

Kopf hoch Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2013)

Sche***! Für Menschenkenntnis habe ich meine Frau, hatte da auch schon Totalausfall,... Kopf hoch!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## keindruck (19. April 2013)

dumm gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2013)

Keine schöne Runde heute... Die Stütze ist, wie in letzter Zeit so oft, nach unten gewandert, der Antrieb hat geknirscht, obwohl ich ihn vorhin saubergemacht und geölt habe und dann hatte ich auch noch einen Plattfuß. Ich habe immer nur nachgepumpt, weil ich keine Luft hatte, den Schlauch zu wechseln oder zu flicken. Selbst das wurde mir dann irgendwann zu nervig und die letzte halbe Stunde habe ich geschoben.
Und irgendwie geht's mir seit gestern auch nicht so blendend. Also nix Virus oder so, aber irgendwie...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Keine schöne Runde heute... Die Stütze ist, wie in letzter Zeit so oft, nach unten gewandert, der Antrieb hat geknirscht, obwohl ich ihn vorhin saubergemacht und geölt habe *und dann hatte ich auch noch einen Plattfuß. Ich habe immer nur nachgepumpt, weil ich keine Luft hatte, den Schlauch zu wechseln oder zu flicken. Selbst das wurde mir dann irgendwann zu nervig und die letzte halbe Stunde habe ich geschoben.*
> Und irgendwie geht's mir seit gestern auch nicht so blendend. Also nix Virus oder so, aber irgendwie...


Der demontierte Race King hat sich wohl an dir gerächt... ist von dir zu Hause ausgebüchst und hat Dornen & Co. auf deinem Weg verstreut


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2013)

Also entweder bin ich vorgestern durch etwas/in etwas reingefahren oder es ist das nun nicht mehr ganz so super sitzende, hauchdünne Felgenband. Nunja, muss ich mich morgen mal ransetzen, das WE will ich ja schließlich wieder fahren.


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2013)

Sind angekommen. Holz knistert und in Küche brutzeln Lamm & Co.  Ich erhol mich jetzt. Schönen Abend euch und Maggus - Kopf hoch!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2013)

Ich hatte ein Entspannungsbad und esse noch was. Komischerweise in 3 Tagen 3 Kilo abgenommen.

Dann früh in die Falle und schlaf nachholen


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

So, ich bin auch wieder rein, habe gegessen, Bäuerchen gemacht und die Füße hochgelegt. 
Mann, der Wind auf den Höhen war heut deftig kühl. Ich will wieder wärmeres Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

Hat Marcus sein Profil gelöscht oder was ist da los?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hat Marcus sein Profil gelöscht oder was ist da los?


Scheint ganz so zu sein.

Hat bestimmt keinen Bock mehr auf's Forum.


----------



## unocz (19. April 2013)

kopf hoch markus, mal wieder um  eine erfahrung reicher , seh es mal so .............


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2013)

Erst, nachdem er mit seinem offensichtlichen Zweitaccount seine eigenen Bilder im Album kommentiert hatte...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Erst, nachdem er mit seinem offensichtlichen Zweitaccount seine eigenen Bilder im Album kommentiert hatte...


Wer, wie?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2013)

Na das sollte doch aus dem Kontext halbwegs hervorgehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. April 2013)

@Maggus

Siehs mal von der der seite, dass du es herausbekommen hast und jetzt weisst. Stell dir vor das ganze wäre noch weiter so gegangen.

Schmeiss dich aufs radl und fahr ne runde dann gehts einem gleich besser...

Moin zusammen

Heute gehts nach hause. Auch für sascha, der mich jetzt nicht ignorieren muss


----------



## unocz (20. April 2013)

moin leute !


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Jungs Jungs,... Alles Sooo verwirrend hier,...

Ach ja: morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2013)

Hää? Wo ist mein Beitrag hin?

Also, moin!

Gleich aufs Rad und endlich mal meine Lizenz abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, allerseits!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
hier kommt die Sonne raus aber ich muss bis Mittag arbeiten.
Marcus, mache es so wie onkel_doc sagt

"Schmeiss dich aufs radl und fahr ne runde dann gehts einem gleich besser..."

VG Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. April 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## maddda (20. April 2013)

Moin Leute

Marcus sowas is natürlich echt die Hölle, aber Jens hat schon recht. Trink dir erstmal nen Kaffee und dann Setze dich aufs Radl und versuch mal den Kopp frei zu bekommen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Veikko, wie waren Lamm und Co.? Und wie sieht der Garten aus?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Wo wir es mal davon hatten:
1.9 er renegade gegen 2.2er bontrrager 29-1:



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Und das epic mit renegade und schwarzen carbon SLR:





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo wir es mal davon hatten:
> 1.9 er renegade gegen 2.2er bontrrager 29-1:
> Anhang anzeigen 250046
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


So viel breiter ist der 2,2er Bonti ja nicht, was?

Ein Vergleich mit Schwalbe oder Maxxis wäre noch interessant...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und das epic mit renegade und schwarzen carbon SLR:
> 
> EPIC
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Ggggeil 

Heftige Sattel- und Bremshebeleinstellung...

DAS nenne ich mal einen SattelstützenAUSZUG.
Kaum zu glauben, dass das eine 350er Stütze sein soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Sieht wirklich grenzwertig aus! Wie viel überlappen sich denn Stützenende und Oberrohr, Sascha?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko, wie waren Lamm und Co.? Und wie sieht der Garten aus?


Garten?, den hat er noch nicht wiedergefunden, Veikko irrt bestimmt noch mit dem Rad im Wald rum weil er die Wege nicht mehr kennt, nach dem langen Winter



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und das epic mit renegade und schwarzen carbon SLR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wie es dasteht , von den Proportionen, würde ich ein 26" vermuten , das Rad ist für einen "Riesen" gebaut



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ggggeil
> 
> Heftige Sattel- und Bremshebeleinstellung...
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie 500er an dem "Steilbergaufrad", ich glaube Bergab ist nur Fliegen schöner


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Hat jemand behauptet es sei ne 350er??? Dies kann ich nur am Rennrad fahren
Das ist eine 400mm token, die aber 410mm lang ist.
Im Rahmen stecken noch etwas über 9cm, was auch mindestens einsdtecktiefe ist.
Hab es vom specci Händler absegnen lassen. War ja auch einer Bedingung, das ich den Rahmen nimm.
Kulhavey ist ja genauso groß und fährt auch ne 400er von specci.

Und glaub mir, das geht bergab Seeehr gut 

Cheers

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Und ich bin schon mit Zollstock bewaffnet um mein Rad gesprungen und habe schon an meinen Augen gezweifelt. 
Konnte ja aber nur größer als 350mm sein. Andernfalls hätte die Stütze knapp unter der Klemme enden müssen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hat jemand behauptet es sei ne 350er??? Dies kann ich nur am Rennrad fahren
> Das ist eine 400mm token, die aber 410mm lang ist.
> Im Rahmen stecken noch etwas über 9cm, was auch mindestens einsdtecktiefe ist.
> Hab es vom specci Händler absegnen lassen. War ja auch einer Bedingung, das ich den Rahmen nimm.
> ...


Bei einem deiner Räder (nicht RR) in jüngerer Vergangenheit fuhrst du eine 350er Stütze, welche auch sehr weit heraus gezogen war. Deshalb schwirrten mir die 350mm der Stütze im Kof herum 

Dann ist ja alles paletti 

Wie groß ist Kulhavy noch mal? 1,85? Gewicht? 80kg?


----------



## unocz (20. April 2013)

juhu meine renegades sind gerade gekommen...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Garten?, den hat er noch nicht wiedergefunden, Veikko irrt bestimmt noch mit dem Rad im Wald rum weil er die Wege nicht mehr kennt, nach dem langen Winter



Dann wird er bald zur angedrohten Brandrodung übergehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bei einem deiner Räder (nicht RR) in jüngerer Vergangenheit fuhrst du eine 350er Stütze, welche auch sehr weit heraus gezogen war. Deshalb schwirrten mir die 350mm der Stütze im Kof herum
> 
> Dann ist ja alles paletti
> 
> Wie groß ist Kulhavy noch mal? 1,85? Gewicht? 80kg?



Ne, schon immer 400er.
Kulhavey ist auch 1,87m groß nur ist er etwas unter 80kg schwer.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Veikko hat bestimmt die Feuersteine nicht mit, er ist ja immer ohne Satteltasche unterwegs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. April 2013)

Bild von Freitag.... Heute morgen habe ich verpennt.  


MOIN erstmal....


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2013)

Seeehr gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (20. April 2013)

so scheiss wetter heute wieder, kalt und nieselregen


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2013)

Was für eine schöne Runde... Alles lief besser als gestern. Obwohl ich ja die erste Tour nach dem Flicken eines Schlauchs immer ziemlich paranoid bin.
Unterwegs hat ein Thermometer 19 °C in der Sonne angezeigt. Ein bisschen wärmer könnte es aber schon noch werden, damit ich entweder ein kurzes Unterhemd tragen oder ganz in kurzen Klamotten fahren kann...


----------



## Metrum (20. April 2013)

Moin, ihr Nervensägen Jens und Flo und beste Grüße an den Rest! Das Essen war das beste gestern aber als es fast fertig war hatte ich Schüttelfrost wie blöde!  Liege mehr oder weniger nur rum und ruh mich aus. Das Bike steht auf der Terrasse und guckt traurig. Macht aber so keinen Sinn auch wenn's mich sauer macht.


----------



## unocz (20. April 2013)

Du armer


----------



## maddda (20. April 2013)

Hört sich net gerade Prickelnd an! Tu dir die ruhe an, is besser so

Hab gerade mit Benjamin noch die letzten Feinheiten wegen der Aufkleber diskutiert, er macht jetzt die Bögen fertig und dann geht der Kram zum Drucker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Nabend Leute,
seid Ihr alle auf Party?


----------



## BENDERR (20. April 2013)

bin gerade von nem rennen zurückgekommen.. 

morgen mach ich die aufkleber fertig.. heut hab ich dazu keinen nerv mehr


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder zurück, die Tasten zappeln so rum?, Flo ich bin fit und motiviert



auf in den Harz



Das Zeug schmeckt aber auch gut


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Jens, bist du`s? 
Ich denke, ich bin auch fit, sollte langsam ins Bett, bin aber noch nicht müde.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bin gerade von nem rennen zurückgekommen..
> 
> morgen mach ich die aufkleber fertig.. heut hab ich dazu keinen nerv mehr


wieso? is nicht gut gelaufen?

 (was du kannst Heut besorgen, verschiebe nicht auf Morgen)


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Flo, ich bin gerade soooo guter Stimmung(Herrenrunde mit mäßig Alk.)
von mir aus könnte es jetzt losgehen Ich wundere mich nur, das ich die Tasten noch treffe Hat mein Freund doch noch so eine Flasche auf den Tisch gestellt und es wurde schön lustig, hoffentlich hälts Du das Morgen aus


----------



## BENDERR (20. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> wieso? is nicht gut gelaufen?
> 
> (was du kannst Heut besorgen, verschiebe nicht auf Morgen)



durchwachsen 
die Beine waren eigntl gut und ich hatte zum ende hin auch noch mehr Druck als beim letzten rennen..
aber meine sattelstütze ist während dem rennen immer tiefer und tiefer gerutscht, so dass ich die ganze zeit zu tief gesessen hab :/
hab einmal noch angehalten und versucht sie wieder rauszuziehn, aber das hat nicht viel gebracht, außer das ich nochmal 2 Plätze oder so verloren hab :/
naja, mal abwarten bis die Ergebnisse online sind


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Hoffentlich kommst du da morgen rechtzeitig aus´m Bett!
Gute Laune verkrafte ich gut, keine Angst... 


Benjamin, wieso rutscht deine Stütze denn? Liegt`s an der Klemme oder der zu glatten Stütze?
Manchmal geht´s beim runden Tritt ja echt um mm beim Sitzen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommst du da morgen rechtzeitig aus´m Bett!
> Gute Laune verkrafte ich gut, keine Angst...


wenn Du fertig mit dem Einladen bist, kannst Du mir ja den Kaffee ans Bett bringen, oder an den Fernsehsessel 



BENDERR schrieb:


> durchwachsen
> die Beine waren eigntl gut und ich hatte zum ende hin auch noch mehr Druck als beim letzten rennen..
> aber meine sattelstütze ist während dem rennen immer tiefer und tiefer gerutscht, so dass ich die ganze zeit zu tief gesessen hab :/
> hab einmal noch angehalten und versucht sie wieder rauszuziehn, aber das hat nicht viel gebracht, außer das ich nochmal 2 Plätze oder so verloren hab :/
> naja, mal abwarten bis die Ergebnisse online sind


Wieso bekommt man so eine Sattelstütze nicht fest? Es gibt doch Mikropartikel-Montagepaste oder Doppelsattelstützenklemmen






https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...32618;page=1;menu=1000,2,110;mid=0;pgc=80:266
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?product=16324;dbp=53;page=2;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,191


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (20. April 2013)

keine Ahnung was da los war.. ist mir vorher noch nie passiert...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Je nach Spanner ist das Anzugsmoment der Schraube 5-9Nm, in Verbindung mit der Montagepaste(siehe vorhin) ist da alles fest.
Hatte nicht ein Streckenposten einen Inbusschlüssel dabei zum Nachziehen dabei? mich hätte das auch genervt aber das wichtigste Werkzeug habe ich immer dabei


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was da los war.. ist mir vorher noch nie passiert...



Habe ich momentan auch. Ich zieh' die Schraube übelst fest und die Stütze wandert immer tiefer... Damit binich auch schon wieder weg, da komplett knülle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Draußen sieht es super aus---sollen 17°C werden---und kein Regen
Ich wünsch Euch allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

Was für ne stütze ist es nochmal?
In meinem zaboo hatte ich auch das Problem mit ner Thomson. Syntace rein und gut war.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (21. April 2013)

moin!
is ne ritchey wcs. fahre die schon > 1 jahr.. bis gestern ohne probleme.
jetzt erstmal frühstück und dann ctf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

Hmmm komisch... Hatte ich bei ner ritchey noch nie...

Ach ja... Braucht jemand eine 170g 400*30,9er token? Entlabelt und in top zustand,... Ich will glaub ich will ne längere Shannon carbon. Hab doch etwas bedenken wegen den Rahmen... Die stütze hätte sogar noch nen cm mehr auszug vertragen... nur der Rahmen weil laut specci sollten es 10cm sein...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

moin

bei uns grau in grau und auf etwas höherem gelände wieder schnee...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

so sieht es hier auch aus... wollte ja gestern auf den kandel, aber die webcam zeigte schnee... bin dann doch unter 1000m geblieben, ist ja ruhe woche


----------



## unocz (21. April 2013)

moin,
hier grau aber nicht kalt.........


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

Moin allerseits! 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch... Hatte ich bei ner ritchey noch nie...
> 
> Ach ja... Braucht jemand eine 170g 400*30,9er token? Entlabelt und in top zustand,...*Ich will glaub ich will ne längere Shannon carbon. Hab doch etwas bedenken wegen den Rahmen... Die stütze hätte sogar noch nen cm mehr auszug vertragen... nur der Rahmen weil laut specci sollten es 10cm sein...*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Gesunde Überlegung


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

ja, das wird mitder token sicher auch halten,... aber dann hab ich es immer im hinterkopf... mal schauen, was r2bike sag, bis wann sie die carbon shannon in 46cm bei bekommen.
wenn die halt 50-100g schwerer ist, dann ist das halt so...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja, das wird mitder token sicher auch halten,... aber dann hab ich es immer im hinterkopf... mal schauen, was r2bike sag, bis wann sie die carbon shannon in 46cm bei bekommen.
> wenn die halt 50-100g schwerer ist, dann ist das halt so...




Schau mal bei bike24. Die haben auch die langen shannon. Da musst du ev nicht wwarten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

doch... ueberall mit lieferzeit unbekannt... die bei r2bike haben sie zwar net im programm (offiziel) aber besorgen sie und haben auf ne anfrage bei mir sogar bei shannon angerufen! bike24 war nichtmal in der lage im lager kurz zu schauen, wie tief die mindestens rein muss... 
r2bike: eklusiv und super nett! aber x9 haben sie noch net lange im program... 
bike24: schnell, billig, aber service eher mau... (genauso wie bike-diskount).
bestelle aber bei allen drei, man muss halt wissen was man braucht


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> doch... ueberall mit lieferzeit unbekannt... die bei r2bike haben sie zwar net im programm (offiziel) aber besorgen sie und haben auf ne anfrage bei mir sogar bei shannon angerufen! bike24 war nichtmal in der lage im lager kurz zu schauen, wie tief die mindestens rein muss...
> r2bike: eklusiv und super nett! aber x9 haben sie noch net lange im program...
> bike24: schnell, billig, aber service eher mau... (genauso wie bike-diskount).
> bestelle aber bei allen drei, man muss halt wissen was man braucht



ah ok...


----------



## maddda (21. April 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

bin zurück von der runde...2h locker rollen und das erste mal im leben mit eigenem bikecomputer

hat alles gut funktioniert...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

hi leute,

wollte heute eigentlich bei besten Wetter auch nochmal los ABER

Antrieb auf 10fach umgestellt und nun geht das dumme Kettenschloß nicht zu brauche mal eure HILFE

Danke


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

brauchst ne zange dafür...oder nur zum lösen...

um sie aufzukriegen schon...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

hihi  ich fahre in meinen 10fach shimano ketten 9fach sram schloesser... aber ich fahre ja auch 9fach


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

JaJa soll so schön einfach sein...mann bei mir klappt mal wieder nix


----------



## lone_wolf (21. April 2013)

Hast Du das 10fach in schwarz von SRAM?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

ne ist eine shimana kette, das kmc schloß ist silber habe sogar zwei davon und einmal in gold aber heute wird das nichts mehr


----------



## lone_wolf (21. April 2013)

Ich nehme immer die schwarzen SRAM 10fach Kettenschlösser für meine Shimano und Connex Ketten - lassen sich gut montieren, für die Demontage benötige ich allerdings einen Kettennietdrücker...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

werde mir nun ein Kettennietstift besorgen aber auch da gibt es zwei ausführungen Kette ist eine shimana xt CN-HG94 welchen brauche ich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

genau aus diesem grund fahre ich noch 9-fach...da kannst du die schlösser von hand auf und zu machen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

hmm, es gibt halt Tage wo nicht alt zu viel klappt


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

dacht ich mir vorher auch als ich die neuen reifen tubless montiert habe...

schon lange nicht mehr gemacht...jetzt ist alles dicht und danach gemerkt, dass ich ne 8 hinten habe...

geht zum kollegen der mir das mal kurz wieder richtet...

danach ists fertig für riva.

habe nun hinten aspen und vorne bonti in 2.2 montiert.

Der crossmark in 2.1 interessiert mich...soll ja rel leicht sein...530g. rollt gut und guten gripp.

werd ich dann auch mal testen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

doc, welches rad?


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, es gibt halt Tage wo nicht alt zu viel klappt



So einen habe ich heute... Ich habe meinen Schlauch schon zweimal geflickt und er hält immer noch nicht dich 
Naja, ich muss eh was für die Uni machen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

na da könntest du ruhig mal einen neuen nehmen...was macht eigentlich der Rückbau der orig. Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

Taaaaaaaaaaag Männers! 


Habe heute mal das Speci geschunden. Endlich mal wieder "leicht und Plastik"...     ....und nach 3 Fullyausfahrten wieder mal hinten hart!


----------



## unocz (21. April 2013)

mahlzeit,

war heute auch unterwegs 43km und 860hm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

Moin Matze....

nur 37,7km, aber 1060hm.

Bin so spät auf den Hirsch und Frauchen hat z.H. gewartet, verdammt.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> doc, welches rad?




Beim Rocky Vertex...

und gerade noch einige dinge bestellt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na da könntest du ruhig mal einen neuen nehmen...was macht eigentlich der Rückbau der orig. Gabel?



Der war ja bis vorgestern lochfrei. Und an der Felge oder im Reifen ist nichts, was ihn zerstechen könnte. Ich werde mal ein anderes Felgenband nehmen. Und die Tage evtl. einen neuen Schlauch...
Die Fatty SL (orange) liegt warm und trocken im Karton. Gemacht habe ich noch nichts. Die Fatty Super (blau) ist eh besser. Und ich habe gerade keine Lust, Geld für eine Reparatur auszugeben, zumal ich es in Erwägung ziehe, wieder das F700 zu fahren.


----------



## unocz (21. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Matze....
> 
> nur 37,7km, aber 1060hm.
> 
> Bin so spät auf den Hirsch und Frauchen hat z.H. gewartet, verdammt.





ok cool und dein schnitt ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2013)

[Erwägung ziehe, wieder das F700 zu fahren.

wie kommt es dazu?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ok cool und dein schnitt ?



Schaue nachher auf´s Garmin...  Hängt unten am Bike. 
Interessiert mich auch...


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Der war ja bis vorgestern lochfrei. Und an der Felge oder im Reifen ist nichts, was ihn zerstechen könnte. Ich werde mal ein anderes Felgenband nehmen. Und die Tage evtl. einen neuen Schlauch...*
> Die Fatty SL (orange) liegt warm und trocken im Karton. Gemacht habe ich noch nichts. Die Fatty Super (blau) ist eh besser. Und ich habe gerade keine Lust, Geld für eine Reparatur auszugeben, zumal ich es in Erwägung ziehe, wieder das F700 zu fahren.


Vielleicht probierst du doch mal tubeless...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Vielleicht probierst du doch mal tubeless...



Ach, ich krieg's auch mit Schläuchen gebacken. Hat ja sonst auch funktioniert.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wie kommt es dazu?



Fährt sich gleich, gefällt mir besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, ich krieg's auch mit Schläuchen gebacken. Hat ja sonst auch funktioniert.


Wie du meinst 

Deine Felgen dürften sich ja gut für tubeless eignen.


----------



## maddda (21. April 2013)

So bin auch von meiner heutigen Runde wieder zurück, schön wars...Hab mtim Stahlschwein ein paar Trails abgegrast, waren zwar nur 30km aber 887hm


----------



## Metrum (21. April 2013)

Bin heute auch 150km gefahren und das Bike stand dabei im Auto. 
Dass ist total klasse wenn das WE Grundstück direkt am Ilmradweg liegt, es einem richtig Gagge geht, man eingemummelt , mit Tee durch den Garten schlurft und draußen eine Horde Biker nach der anderen vorbei fährt.
Jetzt bin ich zu Hause, habe ein Erkältungsbad gemacht und guck dann unter der Decke Tatort.

Gute Idee meiner Freundin heute: "Lass mich fahren, da kannst du dich ausruhen!" Könnt ja mal raten wie weit es mit meinem ausruhen ging und ob ich dann doch irgendwann hinterm Lankrad saß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> war heute auch unterwegs 43km und 860hm





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Matze....
> 
> nur 37,7km, aber 1060hm.
> 
> Bin so spät auf den Hirsch und Frauchen hat z.H. gewartet, verdammt.





maddda schrieb:


> So bin auch von meiner heutigen Runde wieder zurück, schön wars...Hab mtim Stahlschwein ein paar Trails abgegrast, waren zwar nur 30km aber 887hm




Bei mir: 43km, 400hm, Schnitt 20km/h


P.S.: Wieder mal richtig schönes Wetter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

Ihr mit eurem Schnitt immer....   Tzzz  

Muss ja auch noch für Matze im Keller schauen.  
Irgendwie muss ich doch ein Screenshot ziehen können!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem Schnitt immer....   Tzzz
> 
> Muss ja auch noch für Matze im Keller schauen.
> Irgendwie muss ich doch ein Screenshot ziehen können!?


Ach was. Wir sind nicht auf Schnitt gefahren. Haben unseren Spaß gehabt.

Bin noch sowas von nicht im Saft... heute mal keine Krämpfe gehabt 


-> Wolltest du uns nicht deinen Schnitt mitteilen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem Schnitt immer....   Tzzz
> 
> Muss ja auch noch für Matze *und Constantin* im Keller schauen.
> Irgendwie muss ich doch ein Screenshot ziehen können!?



JETZT GEHT NICHT.  Rate mal warum, Constantin??


----------



## unocz (21. April 2013)

Taaaaatooooort


----------



## InoX (21. April 2013)

Heute gab's mal wieder unseren Pistenkönig (Bergrennen: 500 m mit etwa 50hm die letzten beiden fallen raus ). Bin dann doch ganz gut hochgekommen. Aber zum Pistenkönig hat's leider nicht gereicht. Bin aber bis in den letzten Lauf gekommen und habe den dritten gemacht. Gestartet sind 16 Leute. Zuhause hab ich dann gemerkt dass meine hintere Bremse extremst schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

@Matze

Si Pancho !


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bei mir: 43km, *400hm*, Schnitt 20km/h



Wo hast du die denn geholt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Heute gab's mal wieder unseren Pistenkönig (Bergerennen: 500 m mit etwa 50hmdie letzten beiden falleh raus ). Bin dann doch ganz gut hochgekommen. Aber zum Pistenkönig hat's leider nicht gereicht. Bin aber bis in den letzten Lauf gekommen und habe den dritten gemacht. Gestartet sind 16 Leute. Zuhause hab ich dann gemerkt dass meine hintere Bremse extremst schleift.


Cool


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn geholt?


Teilweise Wildsau, Havelhöhenweg (OHNE Treppensteigen!!!), etc. 

- immer der Nase lang gefahren und dabei einen RICHTIG geilen Trail entdeckt!

Müssen wir mal fahren.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Taaaaatooooort




Dann mal viel Spaß beim Glotzen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Teilweise Wildsau, Havelhöhenweg (OHNE Treppensteigen!!!), etc.
> 
> - immer der Nase lang gefahren und dabei einen RICHTIG geilen Trail entdeckt!
> 
> Müssen wir mal fahren.



Ich hoffe, dass du dann auch etwaige Treppen herunter*gefahren* bist 
Einen extrem guten Trail hatte ich letztens auch mal gefunden, den Ort habe ich allerdings vergessen. GPS-Aufzeichnungen wären manchmal echt hilfreich.
Auf deinen bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass du dann auch etwaige Treppen herunter*gefahren* bist
> Einen extrem guten Trail hatte ich letztens auch mal gefunden, den Ort habe ich allerdings vergessen. GPS-Aufzeichnungen wären manchmal echt hilfreich.
> Auf deinen bin ich ja mal gespannt...


Nix mit Treppen 

Die wurden umfahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. April 2013)

Abend Zammen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

Nabend.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2013)

Gerade in Tatort rein geschaut,... Ne ne, net meins,...
Bin gespannt was r2bike morgen schreibt, wie bald sie die Shannon bei bekommen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2013)

Sascha, da bist du zu jung für....


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was r2bike morgen schreibt, wie bald sie die Shannon bei bekommen,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Was für ein Maß brauchst du noch gleich? Laut Webseite ist sie hier verfügbar...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2013)

@ marco: Kann ich gut mit leben

@ christian: danke, aber ich brauche 30,8x460mm und dann noch die carbon. Die hat echt keiner rumliegen... Mich nervt nur, das im dezember wohl eine neuwertig fuer 80 (anstatt 150) im bikemarkt weg ist 

Ach ja, morgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Moin Leute


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits

Der Harz lebt noch, ein paar Bäume haben Flo und ich noch stehen lassen. Wir haben gestern eine sonnige Tour mit der IG Harz unternommen. Wenn fast 60 "ausgehungerte" Biker durch die Trails heizen ist das schon ein imposanter Eindruck für die wenigen Wanderer gewesen. Am Ende der Tour---ein Sturz(heftig aber unverletzt)---zwei Platten---ein abgerissenes Schaltauge---~38km/850Hm(ich hatte mehr erwartet) und kein Schlamm an den Rädern.
Flo war ja mit seinem Ultahartbike mit 8er Alfine unterwegs und hat sich sehr tapfer geschlagen, so zwischen den vielen Freeride-Bikes. 
Bilder habe ich auch----kommen aber erst am Mittwoch(ev.)


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Guten Morgen auch von mir!

Jens, da hast du´s ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Du wolltest ja, dass ich es selbst beichte  : 
Natürlich hatte ICH den ersten Platten, und natürlich am HR, weil doch der Ausbau der Alfine so leicht von der Hand geht. 

Geschuldet war dies dem an einer Stelle nicht klebenden und dadurch verrutschten Tesafilm-Felgenband, dass dem Latexschlauch zu einem Schleichenden verhalf. Zum Glück konnte Jens mir mit seinen selbstklebenden Pads den Arsch retten  und wir haben die freiliegenden Speichenlöcher damit abgeklebt, sonst hätte es den Ersatzschlauch sicher auch noch geärmelt.

Die drei Frauen, die unter den 56 Bikern waren, sind übrigens so manchem gestandenen Mann davon gefahren!  
Auch die beiden anwesenden Kinder sind den größten Teil der Tour nicht nur äußerst tapfer, sondern geradezu hervorragend mitgefahren!  


Den letzten und zeitgleich längsten Anstieg, der es echt in sich hatte und bei dem just die Sonne herauskam, den Weg mit ordentlicher Hitze zu versorgen, ist Jens mir gehörig davon gefahren  und ich habe mich an eine der Frauen gehängt und mir den Weg durch müffelnde Freerider gefräst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

Hallo Veikko, 
du weißt aber, das sich die Gartenarbeit nicht von Alleine erledigt, na gut so hast Du Dir wenigstens keinen Sonnenbrand auf den Armen geholt
Gute Besserung


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Mensch, Veikko! Da hat´s dich ja wirklich ordentlich erwischt... 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2013)

Danke Jungs! 

Ja, war total übel. Heute gehts schon bissel besser aber durch den blöden Husten die letzten Tage tut mir noch alles weh und als ich heute Früh zum Arzt bin war ich gleich wieder total durchgeschwitzt. Da ich aber weiß dass es schlimmeres gibt und es mir ansonsten im Augenblick relativ "gut" geht kann ich damit leben. War halt nur ärgerlich dass es mich gerade vorm WE erwischt hat. 
Hast Du die Filme zum entwickeln zum Rossman gebracht und musst sie dann noch einscannen oder weshalb dauern die Bilder bis Mittwoch Jens?


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Das klingt doch schon wieder so, als wärest du bereits auf dem Wege der Besserung, Veikko!

Falls von anderen Usern noch Bilder auftauchen, leiten wir die gern hierher um.
Gibt sicher ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

Ich muss mich erst einmal mit Flo abstimmen, welche ich verwenden darf, 
d.h. die Bilder umwandeln in Zipp(wieder mal ein Ding was ich erst lernen muss, mein Rechner kann das bestimmt) und dann zu Flo per E-Mail.
Aber ich bin hoffentlich lernfähig


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2013)

boar! so eine sche*** keiner bekommt ne shannon carbon 30,9x460 in vernuenftiger zeit bei... kotzt!
ich glaub ich muss in hausach noch mit der token fahren,... haelt ja, aber mein gewissen waere schon beruhigter...


----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Was isn mit der Token?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> boar! so eine sche*** keiner bekommt ne shannon carbon 30,9x460 in vernuenftiger zeit bei... kotzt!
> ich glaub ich muss in hausach noch mit der token fahren,... haelt ja, aber mein gewissen waere schon beruhigter...


 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ marco: Kann ich gut mit leben
> 
> @ christian: danke, aber ich brauche 30,8x460mm und dann noch die carbon. Die hat echt keiner rumliegen... Mich nervt nur, das im dezember wohl eine neuwertig fuer 80 (anstatt 150) im bikemarkt weg ist
> 
> ...


 Wir sind Verwirrt


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2013)

Irgendwas stimmt an dem Bike nicht - aber ich komm nicht drauf. 




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156985-focus-marzocchi-888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2013)

guten morgen allerseits...

cih sitz mal heute am compi und arbeite mal wieder. am morgen beim zahnarzt vorbeigeschaut

grüsse


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2013)

Moin.

Da klingt nach viel Spass... 


Da fällt mir ein, ich muss noch den gestrigen Schnitt an Matze und Constantin durchgeben...   *knoteninstempomach*


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

Veikko, eindeutig die Vollgummiräder und die grünen Griffe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2013)

Das Focus ist mal abseitz vom üblichen Einheitsbrei...


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2013)

Vorallem er verkauft es wegen knacken und klappern (woher das wohl kommen mag?  ) was ja auch noch ein Kaufargument wäre.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, eindeutig die Vollgummiräder und die grünen Griffe



Nein, die stimmen. Was nicht stimmt, ist, dass die Gabel versehentlich richtig herum eingebaut wurde. 
Bei solchen Aufbauten gehört die Scheibenbremse aber normalerweise auf die rechte Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2013)

jaja... vertipport... 30,9 natuerlich


----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Das Arme Steuerrohr vom Focus


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das Arme Steuerrohr vom Focus




Philipp, ich verstehe nicht.... Worauf willst du hinaus? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=630691


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

Blick Richtung Brocken



Flo ist auch dabei



Flo verneigt sich vor mir



Ich dachte, aber hatte wichtigeres zu tun



"Kinderschokoladenrast"



Einhändiges Biketragen



Schöner Trail



"Vater und Sohn"


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)




----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Also das sieht wirklich nach Spaß aus


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2013)

da wart ihr jane richtig grosse horde voller biker...


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Oh, da sind ja schon die Bilder. 
Die Downhills haben wir leider nicht bildlich festgehalten, da wir erst nach den Passagen wussten, dass es sich um sowas gehandelt hat. 

Jens, der Gag mit der weißen Schminke kommt auf den Bildern übrigens super! 
Naja, beim Aufpumpen habe ich dann Farbe bekommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2013)

Moin! 

Uni hinter mir und gleich einkaufen  und dann ab aufs Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. April 2013)

guten tag!
mal noch ein bild vom WE:







ergebnis hab ich jetzt auch: 35./149 gesamt und 13./30 in der AK..
jetzt bin ich allerdings leider krank 

hat eigntl nochmal jmd was von marcus gehört?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> guten tag!
> mal noch ein bild vom WE:
> 
> 
> ...


Der Oberschenkel: 

Marcus: Leider nichts 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> guten tag!
> mal noch ein bild vom WE:
> ergebnis hab ich jetzt auch: 35./149 gesamt und 13./30 in der AK..
> jetzt bin ich allerdings leider krank
> ...


 
Seid Ihr immer die Treppen runter? (schönes Bild)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## BENDERR (22. April 2013)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
 @jensiII
ja. war n 4,5km kurs mit zwei zu fahrenden treppen.
von einem kleinen markplatz hoch auf den weinberg, über trails runter und dann ein stück durch die stadt.
schöner kurs, v.a. weil man an 3 stellen jeweils 2x vorbei kommt und da immer viele zuschauer stehn


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
> @_jensi_II
> ja. war n 4,5km kurs mit zwei zu fahrenden treppen.
> von einem kleinen markplatz hoch auf den weinberg, über trails runter und dann ein stück durch die stadt.
> *schöner kurs*, v.a. weil man an 3 stellen jeweils 2x vorbei kommt und da immer viele zuschauer stehn


Dachte ich mir auch gleich, nachdem ich den 2. Satz gelesen hatte.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was für ne stütze ist es nochmal?
> In meinem zaboo hatte ich auch das Problem mit ner Thomson. Syntace rein und gut war.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Bei mir ist es bei einer Thomson-Sattelstütze der Fall. Aber auch bei mir kam das von jetzt auf gleich. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es bei einer Thomson-Sattelstütze der Fall. Aber auch bei mir kam das von jetzt auf gleich. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist.


Du sollst halt wieder das F700 fahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. April 2013)

Ich habe aber erst seit letzter Woche das Problem 
Und mit dem Umbau ist es wieder so'ne Sache. Alles auseinandernehmen, saubermachen, Fatty ausschlagen, Fatty einschlagen, alles wieder ranbauen, einstellen... Ich fahre zu gerne Rad, um mir das zwischendurch mal anzutun.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe aber erst seit letzter Woche das Problem
> Und mit dem Umbau ist es wieder so'ne Sache. Alles auseinandernehmen, saubermachen, Fatty ausschlagen, Fatty einschlagen, alles wieder ranbauen, einstellen... Ich fahre zu gerne Rad, um mir das zwischendurch mal anzutun.


Das ist ein Zeichen...

Dachte, du wolltest eh wieder wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zeichen...
> 
> Dachte, du wolltest eh wieder wechseln



Stimmt schon. In der Regenzeit oder so.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. In der Regenzeit oder so.


Ahhh, ok


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Oberschenkel:
> 
> Marcus: Leider nichts
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Wollte ihn anschreiben aber er ist raus...

wie denn das???

Hat er sich abgemeldet???


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wollte ihn anschreiben aber er ist raus...
> 
> wie denn das???
> 
> *Hat er sich abgemeldet???*


Scheint so.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2013)

Hm, bei facebook ist er noch. Hat mich aber als "Freund" rausgeschmissen.
Klar sind facebook-freunde oft keine echten Freunde, aber um im Kontakt zu bleiben doch klasse...

Hatte übrigens eine nette Tour. Puls ging einfach wieder hoch und ich bin dabei nicht krepiert. Dann noch einen neuen Trail gefunden 

In ein paar Minuten ist die Lachslasagne fertig!


----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Hab ihn noch bei Facebook als freund.
Hatte mit ihm sogar vor ca. 2 Wochen noch gequatscht, er wollte evtl beim Alfsee vorbeischauen, wenn ich fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab ihn noch bei Facebook als freund.
> Hatte mit ihm sogar vor ca. 2 Wochen noch gequatscht, er wollte evtl beim Alfsee vorbeischauen, wenn ich fahre...


Vor 2 Wochen sah es ja noch anders aus...


----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Wohl wahr Warum hat er sich eigentlich hier abgemeldet, verstehe nicht so richtig, was das mit seinem Stress zu tun hatte


----------



## Junior97 (22. April 2013)

Madda ich auch nicht. 
Hatte vor 2 Wochen aber auch noch mit ihm geschrieben.


----------



## maddda (22. April 2013)

Mich hat er auch rausgeschmissen


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Das ist alles wirklich bedauerlich! 
Damit hat derjenige, der ihn belogen hat, weiterhin ungewollt negativen Einfluss auf sein Privatleben und seine soziale Umgebung, 
denn das ist ja nicht Marcus, wie wir ihn kennen, der sich hier in einer Nacht und Nebel-Aktion vom Acker macht....


----------



## onkel_doc (22. April 2013)

hat ihn denn jemand von hier verarscht???

denke doch nicht hoffentlich...

Wirklich schade ja.

vielleicht weiss ja maggo mehr...

gut8 leute. Zu müde um aufzubleiben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2013)

Alles Seeehr seltsam,...

Gn8... Viel [email protected] :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Gute Nacht, ihr zwei!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hat ihn denn jemand von hier verarscht???
> 
> denke doch nicht hoffentlich...
> 
> ...


Ich wars nicht, bin noch kein Jahr hier.
Ist schon schade, aber ich hoffe er liest ab und zu mal mit und meldet sich mal wieder.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. April 2013)

Gleich könnte ich schon "moin" schreiben.... 

*Jens III u. Flo *   -    Sieht nach Spass aus !  Tolle Bilder.

Zum Thema "Marcus" kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen. Habe kurz mit ihm per WA getextet.

Ich glaube  nicht, dass er bewusst einzelne Kontakte gelöscht und rausgeschmissen hat..., glaube auch nicht, dass er gegen jemand von unserer Plauderecke was hat!?  -  Quark, da bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher, dass das nicht der Fall ist!!

Würd mir wünschen, dass er wieder hier auftaucht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

Morgen!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Moin!!


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem Schnitt immer....   Tzzz
> 
> Muss ja auch noch für Matze  und Constantin im Keller schauen.
> Irgendwie muss ich doch ein Screenshot ziehen können!?



Also es war nur ein 16,9er Schnitt. ABER es war ja auch nur eine Fahrt  ins Tal und dann ganz nach oben  -  Überwiegend verblockt und Geröll!
Für ein 1/4 Jahr Pause ganz ok.
ABER ich musste bergauf 2x einen Fuss setzen...    (..okay, das war auch teilweise kein Gelände für schmale Renegades....)

Bild von letzter Woche irgendwann







[/url]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!



Moin.

Schönes Profilbild.    Sehr gut...


----------



## unocz (23. April 2013)

moin !


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

_*Bitte Grüße die Jungs von mir und sag ihnen, dass es mir leid tut...*

_Was ich hiermit mal weitergeben wollte. 
Marcus hat sich erstmal bissel aus dem Netz ausgeklingt weil das reale Leben zu kurz kam dabei, was ich nachvollziehen kann. Es war halt alles bissel überstürzt aber es war der einfachste Weg komplett den "Stecker" zu ziehen, die Alternative wäre der Wurf des Laptops vom Balkon gewesen (O Ton Marcus). 
Unglücklich war natürlich der Zeitpunkt mit der Enttäuschung und Wut die er zuvor hier offenbarte und sich dann sofort  abmeldete, sodass wir uns daher mehr Sorgen als nötig gemacht haben. 
Er kommt aber definitiv wieder zurück zu den anderen Bekloppten hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

ok  dann soll er mal die birne frei ballern und wenn er wieder sozial vertraeglich ist, zu uns stossen.
sag nen gruss!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2013)

moin Jungs

na TT wolltest die Nacht wieder zum Tage machen


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2013)

... Das waren auch meine ersten Gedanken, Maik!

Na das sind endlich mal gute Nachrichten und das "Stecker ziehen" ist sehr verständlich! 
Bin ich froh, dass Veikko da Licht ins Dunkel bringen konnte und die Löschung bei Marcus nur eine Pause und nichts Endgültiges ist.! 

Achso: Morgen!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

Moin jungs

Grüsse an Maggus...

Ich denke, da sind wir wirklich alle froh, dass er bald wieder zurückkommt.

Manchmal ists besser man zieht den stecker komplett und macht sich echt die birne frei.

heut abend mal nen grosses paket öffnen und zum kollegen, da ich ja ne 8 festgestellt habe bei meinem rennLRS. 

Das grosse paket ist was neues zum aufbaun und ruhig marco sonst beule


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits,
zum WE soll es Regnen.(da schließen die Stromberg)

Ich war Gestern fast im Bett, da hat mich der TTeufel noch erwischt,
schön das Du Deinem Rad Auslauf gönnst

Jetzt wissen wir Bescheid und es besteht Hoffnung das Marcus wiederkommt 
und @Veikko hat noch ein Bild auf die "andere" Seite gerettet


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das grosse paket ist was neues zum aufbaun und ruhig marco sonst beule



 Doc, du lässt uns hier wieder in Unwissenheit zurück...
Wird ein Thread draus?


Es haben sich noch drei kurze und ungeschnittene Videosequenzen von einigen Abfahrten vom Sonntag aufgetan. Die Qualität ist dem Fakt geschuldet, dass der User kalihalde die Kamera erst neu hat.

Jens, darauf ist auch der Trail, den wir wegen des Plattens verpasst haben. 
Ausgerechnet dort war etwas deines heiß ersehnten Schlammes! 
Mea culpa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2013)

Flo, ich habe Gestern noch die Bilder und Videos gesehen, Deswegen hat mich TT auch noch erwischt
Aber hab ich`s nicht gesagt, wir hätten die Abfahrt nehmen können(mit Schlammpackung). Erstaunlich das 56(-2) Biker keine Spuren im Wald hinterlassen, sonst hätten wir gesehen wo sie lang gefahren sind.

 @_onkel doc_, warte nicht zu lange denn unsere Nerven sind im Moment nicht die "Stärksten"


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

Moin!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Also es war nur ein *16,9er Schnitt*. ABER es war ja auch nur eine Fahrt  ins Tal und dann ganz nach oben  -  Überwiegend verblockt und Geröll!
> *Für ein 1/4 Jahr Pause ganz ok.*
> ABER ich musste bergauf 2x einen Fuss setzen...    (..okay, das war auch teilweise kein Gelände für schmale Renegades....)
> 
> Bild von letzter Woche irgendwann


Ist doch ok.

Das Bild gefällt mir gut! Hast du schön eingefangen


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Erstaunlich das 56(-2) Biker keine Spuren im Wald hinterlassen, sonst hätten wir gesehen wo sie lang gefahren sind.



Da war ich auch baff! Wir haben exakt eine Spur am Traileinstieg gesehen, oder?
Schade, dass die kniffligen Stellen nicht mit im Video sind. Etwa die enge Baumdurchfahrt mit Wurzel - und Geröllteppich... 685mm hatten gerade noch gepasst!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

denke mal nen threat mach ich diesmal keinen...werden viele teile verbaut die ich noch auf reserve habe.

Schaut dann ev nicht so sauber abgestimmt aus. Natürlich werde ich wenn es geht ned gleich alle farben verwenden. 

werde es hier dann immer mal wieder posten wies weitergeht...

weiteres wird folgen, damit eure nerven ned zu arg strapaziert werden

meine freundin hat mich nun für den psychiater angemeldet, da ich nun mehr als 3 räder habe


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

zeigen verdammte axt! #@[email protected]$#[email protected]$


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zeigen verdammte axt! #@[email protected]$#[email protected]$


 

ne ne erst mal auspacken heute abend und dann vielleicht zeigen

ist ja nix spezielles aber der rahmen hat mich immer schon gereizt.

habe vom kollegen von Marco nen guten preis bekommen und darum zugeschlagen. 
brauch noch nen hübschen LRS für schnellspanner...hätte da nen geilen easton EC90er aber der möchte noch 800.- Sfr dafür...


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Moin ihr Gammler 
Heute gehen die Aufkleber in den Druck


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

Aufkleber: Super!

Doc: waer das fruehr was geworden, haette man vllt was mit meinem 240s crest machen koennen, aber nu hab ich schon ne wabbel qr9 reba 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin jungs
> 
> Grüsse an Maggus...
> 
> ...




Schon gut, schon gut.....   Immer auf die Kleinen.


 @CoNsTaNtIn

Danke


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin ihr Gammler
> *Heute gehen die Aufkleber in den Druck*


Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

verdammt... die shannon carbon ist in 30,9x460 nicht bei zu bekommen! 
eine alternative waere 30,9 -> 27,2 adaptere huelse und dann eine 27,2x460er reinstecken.... aber wie sieht das denn aus???


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> verdammt... die shannon carbon ist in 30,9x460 nicht bei zu bekommen!
> eine alternative waere 30,9 -> 27,2 adaptere huelse und dann eine 27,2x460er reinstecken.... aber wie sieht das denn aus???


*******


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *******



P-R-I-M-A-A-A ? 

Ich denke auch, das sieht immer etwas dürftig aus. 
Wenn es jetzt eine Übergangslösung aus Alu wäre, gut. 
Da du aber ordentlich Geld in die Hand nimmst, würde ich´s gleich richtig machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

das tolle ist, ich wuerde mich ja evtl sogar noch auf die hardcore runter lassen.. aber auch nicht verfuegbar... sche***


----------



## Junior97 (23. April 2013)

Moin Jungs,

was eigentlich mit Cihan ?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

weiss ned...er meldet sich sicher mal wieder...kommt und geht


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

Cihan ist Quartalssurfer!  Der taucht immer mal auf poltert bissel rum und ist dann wieder ne Zeit weg.


----------



## zuki (23. April 2013)

Apropos Quartalssurfer .

Nachdem ich beruflich etwas sehr eingespannt war, bereite ich nun endlich mal ein 29er vor. Hat aber keine Eile. Ein Principia ist es dann ausnahmsweise nicht geworden. Aber dafür etwas anderes aus Dänemark.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Apropos Quartalssurfer .
> 
> Nachdem ich beruflich etwas sehr eingespannt war, bereite ich nun endlich mal ein 29er vor. Hat aber keine Eile. Ein Principia ist es dann ausnahmsweise nicht geworden. Aber dafür etwas anderes aus Dänemark.


Uiuiui! 


Da bahnt sich was Schönes an!


Aus Dänemark wird der Rahmen selber doch bestimmt nicht kommen, nur die Firma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

Richtig gut:






- nur schade, dass das Steuerrohr so kurz ist


----------



## zuki (23. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aus Dänemark wird der Rahmen selber doch bestimmt nicht kommen, nur die Firma...



Da darf man heute doch nicht soooo kleinlich sein . Der Rahmen stammt natürlich aus Taiwan, aber zumindest wurde er von den Dänen so in Auftrag gegeben . Die Carbonvariante finde ich auch sehr, sehr schick. Aber war mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> *Da darf man heute doch nicht soooo kleinlich sein . Der Rahmen stammt natürlich aus Taiwan, aber zumindest wurde er von den Dänen so in Auftrag gegeben* . Die Carbonvariante finde ich auch sehr, sehr schick. Aber war mir dann doch zu teuer.




Die Carbonvariante ähnelt Zaboo und gibt es vielleicht sogar als billig Chinarahmen irgendwo im Netz...


Der Alurahmen hat aber was...


----------



## zuki (23. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der Alurahmen hat aber was...



Bedankt. Habe mich auch sofort in das Teil verliebt. Der Importeur in Polen war so nett mir den Rahmen, inklusive Steuersatz und Sattelklemme nach D zu schicken.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Bedankt. Habe mich auch sofort in das Teil verliebt. Der Importeur in Polen war so nett mir den Rahmen, inklusive Steuersatz und Sattelklemme nach D zu schicken.


Cool


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Nabend Jungens!

Irgendwie war ichn ganzen Tach wech^^ Ich gelobe besserung


Das New Ulimate is verdammt steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nabend Jungens!
> 
> *Irgendwie war ichn ganzen Tach wech^^ Ich gelobe besserung*
> 
> ...


Kein Ding. Das Forum ist ja nicht der Lebensmittelpunkt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2013)

Nicht?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Echt nich?:O


----------



## unocz (23. April 2013)

Naaabend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2





maddda schrieb:


> Echt nich?:O



Ihr zerstört mein Weltbild, Jungs...   ....      .... 




----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mal was anderes:

Ich habe gestern Jens´ (ow) Profil online gesehen und habe ohne groß zu überlegen die Chance beim Schopf geschnappt und eine PN geschrieben.
Habe natürlich seine Frau, Nina, hinter dem grünen Statuslämpchen vermutet.

War mir dann aber nicht mehr sicher, ob das eine gute Idee war... 





Heute kam unverhofft eine Antwort von Nina und wir haben kurz 2 oder 3 Emails hin und her geschickt.

Sie liest manchmal im Forum und ist von der Anteilnahme hier überwältigt!!

Eine Bitte von Nina:

_"Bitte gebe meinen Dank für die Anteilnahme und den Kranz an alle weiter die sich daran beteiligt haben!

Die Idee mit dem Aufkleber finde ich sehr gut, so fährt er ja wirklich immer mit Euch mit. Falls noch einer übrig ist,
würde ich mich auch darüber freuen.... "
_







Habe mich sehr über Ninas´ Nachricht gefreut!!!
War aber auch dann heute wieder völligst durch den Wind. Innerlich so unruhig. 

Hat noch jemand Bilder von Jens?


 @Benjamin & Philipp

Haben wir noch Aufkleber über? Sonst sende ich Nina einen Aufkleber von mir.


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Hey,

Benjamin hat einfach so viele Aufkleber auf die Bögen gepackt, bis 3 voll waren. Also das is überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

1x schwarz und 1x weiß im Benjamin-Style bitte jeweils 1x mehr auf meine Rechnung! Danke


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kein Ding. Das Forum ist ja nicht der Lebensmittelpunkt.




Wenn DU in Wermelskirchen leben würdest wäre das Internet sicherlich auch DEIN Lebensmittelpunkt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. April 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> wenn du in wermelskirchen leben würdest wäre das internet sicherlich auch dein lebensmittelpunkt! :d


WENN 

...dann vielleicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Hey Veikko,
ausgeschlafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Watt, Wermelskirchen is gkdw ( geilstes Kaff der Welt)


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

Bin doch seit viertel nach Sechs auf den Beinen - Du Spinner!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

@ gkdw


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bin doch seit viertel nach Sechs auf den Beinen - Du Spinner!


Das verstößt ja gegen die Genfer Konvention oO


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bin doch seit viertel nach Sechs auf den Beinen - Du Spinner!



Dachte du liegst schräg auf der Couch.... !?


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)




----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dachte du liegst schräg auf der Couch.... !?



Ja - auf meinen Beinen! (Naja gut, auch noch auf der Hüfte und dem Unterarm. )

Philipp, dieser Absatz der Genfer zählt wohl nur für Studenten.


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Mmh da haste wohl recht


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh da haste wohl recht



Dann genieß dass auch schön denn irgendwann ist es vorbei, es sei denn du willst Hartz IV werden wenn du groß bist.

P.S. Oder Goldschmied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Hartz4 klingt doch so hart... Ich werd Privatier


> P.S. Oder Goldschmied


.
Böse


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ...P.S. Oder Goldschmied.




  Wer macht den sowas???? 























 

(Sorry Jens III , der musste sein)


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wer macht den sowas????



Ist im Prinzip das gleiche Arbeitspensum - nur mit mehr Geld.


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

Privatier werden ist aber auch bissel Glückssache.  






_Wer hat nicht gern dieses Ziel vor Augen: den Ausstieg aus dem Berufsleben ohne finanzielle Sorgen? _
_Ein Privatier ist genau solch eine Person. Er ist  finanziell so gestellt, dass er nicht darauf angewiesen ist, einer  Erwerbstätigkeit nachzugehen. Ein Privatier ist beispielsweise durch  eigene Erwerbstätigkeit, *Erbschaft, Börsengewinn, Schenkung, Glücksspiel  oder Heirat zu Vermögen gekommen.* Er arbeitet an der Vermehrung dieses  Vermögens, zieht sich dann aus dem aktiven Arbeitsleben vorzeitig  zurück, erhält dabei keinerlei Einkommen oder Unterstützung vom Staat,  bezahlt aber sämtliche Steuern und sonstige Abgaben selbst._


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Apropos geile Jobs:
[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=97riZBBKt9Y"]BahnwÃ¤rter - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2013)

Geiles Schützenfest 

N8 jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

abend jungs
 @marco
schön, von ihr was zu hören. das freut mich echt.
 @zuki
hübsches gerät. das wird schön

packe die chance am schopf und zeige mein neues mal

Musste da einfach zuschlagen. Gutes angebot und mich hat der rahmen immer schon gereizt.
Ach ja sascha denke auch dich...hab ihn halt jetzt in neu

hier mal die ersten bilder...

















mit der höhe der sattelstütze muss ich dann noch schaun. dünkt mich im moment bischen hoch. ansonsten spacer raus bei der manitou, dann kommt die front bischen höher, da mehr federweg. Jetzt 80mm.

wird sicherlich hübsch. Habe gerade noch zu einem absoluten hammerpreis ne komplette xtr 2x10 gruppe geschossen auf velomarkt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Habe dich eben gerade deswegen angeschrieben.....


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe dich eben gerade deswegen angeschrieben.....




ai ai ai das geht immer schnell bei euch


----------



## maddda (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Privatier werden ist aber auch bissel Glückssache.


Immerhin gut es sogar mehrere Chancen. Alternativ könnte ich auch noch als Pirat zur See fahren



@ Jens Jau der Rahmen is richtig Sahne! Wirst du damit auch Rennen fahren?


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

Den P29 hätte ich auch mal fast gekauft, stimmte dann aber die Größe nicht. Der ist wirklich sehr schick. Ich gönns Dir.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2013)

@ Jens Jau der Rahmen is richtig Sahne! Wirst du damit auch Rennen fahren?[/quote]


Klar doch. Bis jetzt habe ich noch mit allen hardteils ein rennen gefahren.

bei dem habe ich eventuell die chance, dass ichs unter 10kg bringe...wird aber sauschwer werden. beim sobre rahmen hab ich ja mal bis auf 10,4 runtergebracht. 

wenns halt dann 10,3 werden ist auch ok.

danke dir veikko


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Immerhin gut es sogar mehrere Chancen. Alternativ könnte ich auch noch als Pirat zur See fahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Den P29 hätte ich auch mal fast gekauft, stimmte dann aber die Größe nicht. Der ist wirklich sehr schick.* Ich gönns Dir.*



Schreibst du mir nie!!     Sack!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> IAlternativ könnte ich auch noch als Pirat zur See fahren


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schreibst du mir nie!!     Sack!!



Ich belüge meine Freundin schon jeden Tag mehrfach - warum sollte ich dass mit Dir auch noch machen Marco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich belüge meine Freundin schon jeden Tag mehrfach - warum sollte ich dass mit Dir auch noch machen Marco?


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2013)

Kann ich auch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2013)

Nabend Leute,
heute habt Ihr anscheinend was im Wasser gehabt, was Euch gut getan hat
Feuer frei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2013)

@Veikko

War ja eher symbolisch!
Googlekönig bist & bleibst du! 

Bin raus.....    *Nacht!*


Halt! - Frage:

10fach XT Shadow schwarz (vorhanden) + 10fach Shifter (kaufen)

oder

9fach SRAM Schaltwerk (vorhanden) + Gripshift (vorhanden) 

??


Das 9fach Zeugs habe ich z. Zt. mal im Bikemarkt, aber die 10fach Shifter sind so teuer. SLX würde passen.
Obwohl ich die 9fach Sram auch mag.  *unentschlossen*
Kassetten sind so oder so vorhanden....


----------



## zuki (24. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> packe die chance am schopf und zeige mein neues mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin.

Sehr fein!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

Morgen zusammen!
Geiles p29, wenn es das noch mit normalem ausfallende gaebe... 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## unocz (24. April 2013)

Moinmoin, 
Geiles bike doc, fand ich auch schon immer heiss.
So ich werde gleich mal nach frankfurt zum tintenstecher düsen und danach noch umziehen.....
Unser haus wird doch nicht saniert, sondern gleich abherissen und neu gebaut


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> Geiles bike doc, fand ich auch schon immer heiss.
> So ich werde gleich mal nach frankfurt zum tintenstecher düsen und danach noch umziehen.....
> *Unser haus wird doch nicht saniert, sondern gleich abherissen und neu gebaut*



Habt ihr das Haus so verwohnt Matze?! 

Moin und viel Spaß beim Stecher!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2013)

Moin!

Ihr immer mit euren Schwanzvergleichen. Tzzzzz
Wenn ich groß bin werd ich Hartzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Haus so verwohnt Matze?!
> 
> Moin und viel Spaß beim Stecher!



Nee das nicht aber neu bauen wiird günstiger, klingt komisch ist aber so....
Bilder vom tattoo gibts später


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

SO! ich hab nun bei bike-compo ne shannon hardcore 30,9x430 bestellt. vorhin nochmal gemessen: selbst mit 9cm im rahmen (1cm weniger als specci will, fuer die token noch im limit) fehlen mir 1,5cm hoehe im vergleich zum zaboo und rennrad -> sche***!!!
lieber 200g schwere stuetze und richtig sitzen, als zu tief und leichter...

braucht jemand eine 170g 30,9x400 token?


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. April 2013)

Moin Jungs!

das P29 ist natürlich der Hammer, Doc! Der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich bei diesem Teil immer habe, ist das Steuerrohr. 
Bei dir scheint die Manitou aber perfekt abzuschließen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

Moin!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *SO! ich hab nun bei bike-compo ne shannon hardcore 30,9x430 bestellt. vorhin nochmal gemessen: selbst mit 9cm im rahmen (1cm weniger als specci will, fuer die token noch im limit) fehlen mir 1,5cm hoehe im vergleich zum zaboo und rennrad -> sche***!!!
> lieber 200g schwere stuetze und richtig sitzen, als zu tief und leichter...*
> 
> braucht jemand eine 170g 30,9x400 token?


Gut gemacht


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

jetzt muss sie nur noch bis sa morgen da sein... sosnt darf sonntag ich mit dem hardtail fahren...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

...drÃ¼cke die Daumen!


Muss euch wieder mal 'ne Materialfrage stellen:

Welche Pedale von 50 bis 100â¬ wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen?
- meine Eggbeater SL sind ausgelutscht, lÃ¶sen immer wieder mal aus, wenn sie nicht sollten. Das macht keinen SpaÃ und gibt kein gutes GefÃ¼hl.

Was die neuen kÃ¶nnen sollten?

Auf jeden Fall sollten sie stabil sein, nicht bunt (Farbe jedoch zweit- oder drittrangig), haltbar und natÃ¼rlich mÃ¶glichst leicht.

Eigentlich wollte ich gleich zu Stadler laufen und mir XT 780er holen, doch ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht gut wÃ¤re, Ã¼ber die Alternativen zu sprechen.

UrsprÃ¼nglich wollte ich die XTR 980er haben, doch ist deren Abstand zur Kurbel verringert worden und so wÃ¼rde es mit dem breiten Schuh nicht passen 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a26206/pro-mtb-v5-paradigm-pedal-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a48732/xt-pedale-pd-m780.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a86105/s-track-mtb-pedale.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a86104/s-track-race-mtb-pedale.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a48532/egg-beater-3-rot.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a33230/egg-beater-2-schwarz.html

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25091_M-Force-XMF-08TC-Titan-Klickpedale-.html

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7266_MF-3-Mountain-Force-SL-CrMo-Klickpedale-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

sogar ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir die eggy3er zu holen... je nachdem was ich von paul lange nun zu meinen eingeschickten xtr980 hoere...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sogar ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir die eggy3er zu holen... *je nachdem was ich von paul lange nun zu meinen eingeschickten xtr980 hoere*...


WAAAS? ...war oder ist denn mit denen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

lager nach keine 2 jahren im eimer.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

Mooin Leute!

So Wetter is gut, gleich gehts erstmal aufs Rad Uni hab ich heute erst späten Nammitach


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2013)

Also ich muss meine Eggis regelmÃ¤Ãig schmieren und hatte schon mal einen Lagerschaden. Da war dann das 10â¬ Rebuild-kit fÃ¤llig.

Die ganz billigen Eggis ich hab mal komplett zerstÃ¶rt. Wurden aber nur der Cleats wegen gekauft.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> lager nach keine 2 jahren im eimer.


Hmmm. Kann man die denn nicht tauschen?



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also ich muss meine Eggis regelmÃ¤Ãig schmieren und hatte schon mal einen Lagerschaden. Da war dann das 10â¬ Rebuild-kit fÃ¤llig.
> 
> Die ganz billigen Eggis ich hab mal komplett zerstÃ¶rt. Wurden aber nur der Cleats wegen gekauft.


Das ist ja normal... Ok, Lagerschaden weniger...

 


Bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich wieder Eggbeater fahren will.

Shimano Pedale sind einfach schÃ¶n hart von der AuslÃ¶sekraft (einstellbar), super sicher und haben eine groÃe FlÃ¤che, auf welcher das Cleat aufliegt (neue Modelle); nur sind sie leider schwer.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2013)

Hatte eben nach 3-4 Matschrennen vergessen nach zu schmieren. Gut Shimanos wäre das vermutlich egal gewesen. 
Die Gewichtsersparnis geht da mit erhöhtem Aufwand einher.


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Ich habe gestern Jens´ (ow) Profil online gesehen und habe ohne groß zu überlegen die Chance beim Schopf geschnappt und eine PN geschrieben.
> Habe natürlich seine Frau, Nina, hinter dem grünen Statuslämpchen vermutet.
> ...




Freut mich, dass unsere Anteilnahme, Gedanken und Ideen angekommen sind. Das mit dem Aufkleber sollte wirklich das kleinste Problem sein.

Grüße und guten Morgen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2013)

Wenn Eggis, dann die 2er, Sascha.
Die laufen bei mir länger wie die 3er. Das Nadellager taugt nix.
Und farblich neutraler!! 

Wenn der Bestand durch ist, gibt es V5 oder Look.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hatte eben nach 3-4 Matschrennen vergessen nach zu schmieren. Gut Shimanos wäre das vermutlich egal gewesen.
> Die Gewichtsersparnis geht da mit erhöhtem Aufwand einher.


Ok, dann würde es bei mir keine derartige Probleme geben.
Richtig, vermutlich wären die Shiamnos einfach weiter gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> Geiles bike doc, fand ich auch schon immer heiss.
> So ich werde gleich mal nach frankfurt zum tintenstecher düsen und danach noch umziehen.....
> Unser haus wird doch nicht saniert, sondern gleich abherissen und neu gebaut



Moin Matze.

Noch ein paar Meter weiter und du bist im Taunus!
Zu wem gehst du? Alf in Sachsenhausen? 
Eigentlich könnten wir ja auch mal ne Runde zusammen biken. Entfernung geht ja...


Bitte Bilder vom Tattoo!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn Eggis, dann die 2er, Sascha.
> Die laufen bei mir lÃ¤nger wie die 3er. Das Nadellager taugt nix.
> Und farblich neutraler!!
> 
> Wenn der Bestand durch ist, gibt es V5 oder Look.


Farblich finde ich die auch schÃ¶ner.
Haben die 2er nur Kugellager?


An die Ritchey V5 Paradigm habe ich auch schon gedacht. (Link auf der vorherigen Seite)
Die 255g bei 55â¬ und vertrÃ¤glicher Optik sind verlockend!

Taugen die denn?


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

2er haben auf der Kurbelarmseite Gleitlager, die 3er und 11er Nadellager


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> 2er haben auf der Kurbelarmseite Gleitlager, die 3er und 11er Nadellager


Ah, danke!

Also vom Prinzip her gleich, wie die Eggbeater bis 2010.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2013)

Die Nadellager sind echt die Problemstelle. Kommt Dreck rein (zu wenig Fett), zerstörst du erst den Plastikkäfig des Lagers. Danach sind die Nadeln nicht mehr fest und können verkanten.
Dann geht das Pedal kurz schwergängig und danach trittst du die Nadeln zu brei. Die extrem harten Nadeln sind bruchempfindlich und werden regelrecht gemahlen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Heute soll richtig schönes Wetter werden
  @_bikeaddicted_ 
ich würde die Eggs nehmen weil ich damit gut zurecht komme, hast aber ein kippliges Gefühl beim Fahren.
*(immer schön Schmieren!!!!)*

  @_onkel_doc_ 
Schöner klassischer Rahmen  (Immer schön Anschließen)
  @_Metrum_
ich hatte Gestern ein Schmunzeln im Gesicht, trotz A****tritt, aber es geht Dir besser und das ist gut


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

> ch würde die Eggs nehmen weil ich damit gut zurecht komme, hast aber ein kippliges Gefühl beim Fahren.
> (immer schön Schmieren!!!!)



Dam Kppiligen gefühl kannst du abhilfe schaffen, indem du Gewebeband um die Aufstandsflächen Wickelst, dann sind die strammer


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Nadellager sind echt die Problemstelle. Kommt Dreck rein (zu wenig Fett), zerstörst du erst den Plastikkäfig des Lagers. Danach sind die Nadeln nicht mehr fest und können verkanten.
> Dann geht das Pedal kurz schwergängig und danach trittst du die Nadeln zu brei. Die extrem harten Nadeln sind bruchempfindlich und werden regelrecht gemahlen.


Tolle Konstruktion und vor allem eine grandiose Weiterentwicklung der alten Eggis.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dam Kppiligen gefühl kannst du abhilfe schaffen, indem du Gewebeband um die Aufstandsflächen Wickelst, dann sind die strammer


Habe das schon an dem einen oder anderen Bike gesehen - sieht irgendwie schäbig aus...

...wenn's hilft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dam Kppiligen gefühl kannst du abhilfe schaffen, indem du Gewebeband um die Aufstandsflächen Wickelst, dann sind die strammer


 Gewebeband oder dicken Schrumpfschlauch, mache ich auch so
Ich bin immer hin und hergerissen Eggs oder XTR. Mich stört bei den Eggs, das die Schuhplatten so schnell runter sind und auch mal brechen, hab mich aber damit Abgefunden


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

> Habe das schon an dem einen oder anderen Bike gesehen - sieht irgendwie schäbig aus...
> 
> ...wenn's hilft:



Das is mir egal, nach 1000km sehen Pedale eh immer aus wie 3mal durchn Ural gefahren

So ich bin jez wech aufm Rad und so


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is mir egal, *nach 1000km sehen Pedale eh immer aus wie 3mal durchn Ural gefahren*
> 
> So ich bin jez wech aufm Rad und so


Bei mir sehen sie dann immernoch fast aus, wie neu 

Viel Spaß


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

na er hat ja auch extra geschrieben: nach 1000 km 

Hast du heute Zeit für ne Runde?


----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2013)

moin jungs

habe noch bischen geschraubt heute.

Bilder folgen...

Jetzt mit buddis gehen und dann ab aufs rad. Tolles wetter bei uns...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Gleitlager sind aber kagge und viel zu schnell ausgeschlagen.
> Hab alle durch 3er ersetzt.


 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Nadellager sind echt die Problemstelle. Kommt Dreck rein (zu wenig Fett), zerstörst du erst den Plastikkäfig des Lagers. Danach sind die Nadeln nicht mehr fest und können verkanten.
> Dann geht das Pedal kurz schwergängig und danach trittst du die Nadeln zu brei. Die extrem harten Nadeln sind bruchempfindlich und werden regelrecht gemahlen.


 
Wenn Du das eher gewusst hättest, wie wär da die Entscheidung ausgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> na er hat ja auch extra geschrieben: nach 1000 km
> 
> *Hast du heute Zeit für ne Runde?*


Bin schon verabredet...


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

kann doch mitkommen.


----------



## unocz (24. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Matze.
> 
> Noch ein paar Meter weiter und du bist im Taunus!
> Zu wem gehst du? Alf in Sachsenhausen?
> ...



Nee kartell mitn inn city 


Ja ne gemeinsme runde wäre echt mal fällig


----------



## BENDERR (24. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Nee kartell mitn inn city Anhang anzeigen 250300
> 
> Ja ne gemeinsme runde wäre echt mal fällig



z.b. in neustadt a.d.w? 
da wär ich dabei 
könnte man ja die marathonstrecke unter die reifen nehmen..

ansonsten hier bei uns fantastisches wetter,
aber ich lieg leider immer noch flach


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2013)

@ Jens: Bin gespannt auf's Ritchey. Der Stand von vorletzter Seite sieht schonmal super aus. 
@ Constantin: Ich würde einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen und einfach XT-Pedale nehmen. Damit kann man m.e. nichts falsch machen. Mit Ritchey habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen und bei Eggbeatern hätte ich keine Lust, ständig irgendwas zu warten. Obwohl, du fährst ja eh eher bei trockenen Verhältnissen, vll. ist das da nicht so dramatisch. Aber du bringst halt auch etwas Gewicht auf die Achsen. 
@ Philipp: Wenn man allein fährt, kann man immer schön Dampf machen 

Sooo... Ich fahre heute trotz guten Wetters nicht. Ich beschäftige mich mit Unizeugs und fahre morgen Vormittag, da ich eh den ganzen Tag frei habe. Mal schauen, ob die Sattelstütze dann immer noch/wieder so abartig herumknackt...


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

So sitze grad in meiner einzige Vorlesung hab meine 40km heute schon gemacht. Heute Abend dann noch Brust Bizeps morgen Pause Freitag ne kurze Ründe Vorbelastung und am Samstag Marathon


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2013)

Für mich gehts gleich los!


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

Alleine kann man Dampf machen. Das stimmt aber alleine ist langweilig. Mal sehn ob sich für morgen jemand findet.


Hab heute mein Stadtrad umgebaut. Das Himmelblaue Rahmenset in meinem Fotoalbum steht jetzt zum Verkauf. Inklusive Steuersatz und Kore-vorbau, Lenker hätte ich auch Joch und das Vierkantinnenlager gibt es auch dazu. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse.

Hier mal ein Bild wie es vorher war:







und einmal wie es jetzt ist:







Der Scottrahmen gefällt mir ganz gut, weil er schon ziemlich fertig aussieht. Außerdem hat er die Gewinde für einen Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche. Diese will ich später noch nachrüsten. Außerdem habe ich noch die Zuganschläge an der Sitzstrebe und dem Sitzrohr entfernt. Der wird eh nur Singlespeed gefahren, weils für de Stadt einfach zuverlässiger ist.


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2013)

Die Gabel sieht ja putzig aus? Macht die was? 
Aber feiner Stadtflitzer.


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

Die macht so gut wie nichts. Etwa soviel wie ein Reifen. Die funktioniert mit Elastomären oder funktioniert halt eben nicht damit. Die Gabel ist auch von Scott. War damals auch gar nicht so schlecht. das Set sollte etwa um 1992 - 1993 sein.

Bräuchte jetzt noch ein größeres Kettenblatt für vorn. 32 - 14 ist für die Stadt etwas mau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. April 2013)

Also so wie meine erste "Federung" damals! 
Hatte ich an meinem Kona Explosif Anfang der 90er und da war ich der Held mit.


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

Geile Teile. Wäre gern in dieser Zeit gefahren. Da gab's die schönsten Teile. Kann man ja heute leider nicht mehr bezahlen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bräuchte jetzt noch ein größeres Kettenblatt für vorn. 32 - 14 ist für die Stadt etwas mau.



Ich habe noch ein 40er RaceFace-Blattt mit 104er Lochkreis (deine Kurbel sieht ja entsprechend aus), glaube ich (weggeschmissen habe ich es hoffentlich nicht). Das kann ich entbehren. Falls dir das zusagt und ich es in Berlin habe, kann ich's dir am Samstag mitbringen.


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

Das wäre was.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

Wenn dir das 40er nicht zusagt, hab ich noch ein 36er und ein 42er sollte auch noch rum liegen 
Die Scott Gabel ist schlimm,... Gott sei dank bin ich gleich mit einer mag21 eingestiegen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das wäre was.



Jut, dann guck' ich am Fr mal nach, ob ich's in Berlin habe und bring's dann mit.


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Geile Teile. Wäre gern in dieser Zeit gefahren. Da gab's die schönsten Teile. Kann man ja heute leider nicht mehr bezahlen.



Hm, mein Kona war so gaaanz dunkles lila und dann war das total bunt besprenkelt. Lauter Eloxalteile in purpur, der Vorbau in Gelb und damals sauteuer gewesen. Leider habe ich davon keine Bilder mehr.


----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

Solche Räder find ich total super.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2013)

Ich bin da eher für alles um die Jahrtausendwende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (24. April 2013)

Oh Mann, den Girvin-Flex fand ich auch immer klasse. Ich hatte zu der Zeit eine bleischwere Tioga-Federgabel.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

Die Konstruktion ist echt so Einfach wie genial! Ich finde es schade, dass alles immer schwerer wird


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2013)

Also ich würde das Teil nicht fahren wollen. Zumal die Elastomere bei Kälte auch ihren Dienst quittieren.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2013)

Federgabeln doch auch


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2013)

Ojaaa die alten Zeiten... Aber Probleme mit festen elastromeren hatte ich nie. Die mag war ja Luft, dann hatte ich ne Judy und die hab ich dann auf Feder umgebaut. Dann kann ne scarab, mazzochi, sid xc,sid Team, Fox, lefty! (Und jetzt galt noch ne minute und ne reba...)
Experimente ala girvin, AMP, kilo hab ich andere machen lassen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> @ Jens: Bin gespannt auf's Ritchey. Der Stand von vorletzter Seite sieht schonmal super aus.
> @ Constantin: *Ich würde einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen und einfach XT-Pedale nehmen*. Damit kann man m.e. nichts falsch machen. *Mit Ritchey habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen* und bei Eggbeatern hätte ich keine Lust, ständig irgendwas zu warten. Obwohl, du fährst ja eh eher bei trockenen Verhältnissen, vll. ist das da nicht so dramatisch. Aber du bringst halt auch etwas Gewicht auf die Achsen.
> @ Philipp: Wenn man allein fährt, kann man immer schön Dampf machen
> 
> Sooo... Ich fahre heute trotz guten Wetters nicht. Ich beschäftige mich mit Unizeugs und fahre morgen Vormittag, da ich eh den ganzen Tag frei habe. Mal schauen, ob die Sattelstütze dann immer noch/wieder so abartig herumknackt...


*Mein erster Gedanke.*

*Ok, danke, damit sind die raus.*

Versuche jetzt mal die Eggbeater 2 

 Gewicht auf die Achsen bringen... ist aber wahr - wiege keine 70kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. April 2013)

Meine Ritcheys liefen super...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2013)

Ich habe mir auch mal im Stadler welche angeguckt... Sämtliche Exemplare liefen extrem schlecht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Hier ist´s ja noch ruhig...

Moin, Jungs!


----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

Moin Jungs.


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

Ha Veikko 2 Studenten sind schon wach


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Schon oder noch?!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
ich brauche ein neues freies WE, hat jemand eins übrig?
Es sollte Regenfrei und Warm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Moin Jens III.

Hattest du gestern nicht geschrieben dass es am WE regnet? 
Könnte dir eventuell ein freies WE anbieten, wenn du meine Erkältung mit dazu nimmst?
Hast du Langweile gehabt, wenn ich mir deine Signatur so ansehe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Unser Tandemtreffen dieses WE in Stromberg fällt leider ins Wasser, die sperren bei Regen die Strecken Deswegen brauche ich ein freies Ersatz-WE, bei mir sieht es dieses Jahr total überbelegt aus

Ich habe Gestern meistens nur mitgelesen, war nicht so mein Thema und da dachte ich, wenn Ihr alle so auf bunte Räder steht, passe ich meine Sign. an.


----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe Gestern meistens nur mitgelesen, war nicht so mein Thema und da dachte ich, wenn Ihr alle so auf bunte Räder steht, passe ich meine Sign. an.






Habe gerade mal den anderen Rahmen nackig gemacht:


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

fleißig Philipp.
Der Rahmen sieht doch noch gut aus.


----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

er soll ja auch weg wenn sich ein Käufer findet. Leider hat die Pulverbeschichtung doch schon einiges an Macken in der zeit als Stadtrad gesammelt. Der erhoffte Preis dürfte also vermutlich utopisch sein. 

Vielleicht behalte ich es dann lieber und mach mal irgendwann was draus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Mein Traum ist so etwas, oder in der Richtung
Aber mit einer Rohloff-Nabe
http://salsacycles.com/files/reviews/Germany.BIKE.Jan.2013.pdf


----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

aber das geht doch bei der Breite des Hinterbaus gar nicht. Kannst die Rohloff höchstens am Vorderrad verbauen aber da wirds mit dem Schalten schwierig.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Es gibt aber auch Fatbikes mit 135er Hinterbau, wo Rohloff und Alfine passen.
Erst die neueren haben 170mm. 

Jens, hast du dir das gut überlegt, so ganz ohne Federgabel und Dämpfer?


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

Stimmt^^....oder du Sprichst mit Alutech oder Nicolai, die Bauen dir bestimmt nen Pinionrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Das wäre dann natürlich nur konsequent! 
Die Kurbeln sind (zumindest momentan) eh noch so eine Baustelle bei den Bikes...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Denkst Du nicht das es eine normale HR-Achse ist(135mm) ?
Rohloff hat auch 135mm
Weil an der Front sind es auch nur 135mm.


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

Das ist auch ein Teil, das mich bei allen Rahmen am meisten nervt...

BSA, BB 396, PF30, BB30, Pressfit...unter Garantie darf man sich ne neue Kurbel oder irgend einen plöden Adapter kaufen, wenn man sich nen neuen Rahmen kauft


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Fatbikes mit 135er Hinterbau, wo Rohloff und Alfine passen.
> Erst die neueren haben 170mm.
> 
> Jens, hast du dir das gut überlegt, so ganz ohne Federgabel und Dämpfer?


Deine Schuld, wenn man sieht wie viel Spaß Du mit deinem Bike hast kann es mit dem Teil ja nur noch besser werden

Da muss ich den Hinterbau brutal zusammenziehen


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

So Leute, wegen den Aufkelbern: Weiß ist nicht möglich, weil bei so kleinen Aufklebern dann Schwarz durchscheinen würde. Schwarz ist kein Problem.
Würde nur mit Plotten gehen, wobei das ja mist ist weil die so klein sind.

Ich hab jetzt mal die Bögen in auftrag gegeben, habe den Rest jetzt in Rot drucken lassen, falls ihr das nicht haben wollt nehme ich das auf meine Kappe...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Leute, wegen den Aufkelbern: Weiß ist nicht möglich, weil bei so kleinen Aufklebern dann Schwarz durchscheinen würde. *Schwarz ist kein Problem.*
> Würde nur mit Plotten gehen, wobei das ja mist ist weil die so klein sind.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal die Bögen in auftrag gegeben, habe den Rest jetzt in Rot drucken lassen, falls ihr das nicht haben wollt nehme ich das auf meine Kappe...


Ein Glück! 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

dann nehme ich statt weiß halt rot. Das geht klar.


----------



## unocz (25. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> z.b. in neustadt a.d.w?
> da wär ich dabei
> könnte man ja die marathonstrecke unter die reifen nehmen..
> 
> ...




ja neustadt ist pflicht, da ist ja der sascha auch dabei


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

> dann nehme ich statt weiß halt rot. Das geht klar.



Da bin ich aber froh. Die Sekretärin von dem Drucker ist sogar so nett, dass sie Nach feierabend kurz bei uns im Photostudio vorbeikommt und den Kram abliefertDie Druckerei ist nemmich umgezogen, aber sie wohnt noch in Wermelskirchen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

NaNaNa....da hast Du bestimmt einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

Jez bekomme ich Angst meine Mutter hat den Auftrag aufgegeben


----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2013)

moin jungs
 @jensiII
diese fatbikes nur wenn ich in alaska wohnen würde gäbe es sowas bei mir...obwohl dieser winter war ja schon fast wie alaska

hab gerade bischen stress mit den neuen mitarbeitern... da ist noch viel zu tun...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2013)

Moin ihr Nasen.  

Noch ein Beargrease-Fan. Werde am Samstag beim HiBike Testival mal eins zur Probe fahren.
Hätt ich auch gerne.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Nasen.
> 
> Noch ein Beargrease-Fan. Werde am Samstag beim HiBike Testival mal eins zur Probe fahren.
> Hätt ich auch gerne.....


Hallooooooooo Marco,
da kannst Du bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal wegen dem Einbau einer Rohloff nachfragen, damit Du dort auch was Sinnvolles zu tun hast


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallooooooooo Marco,
> da kannst Du bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal wegen dem Einbau einer Rohloff nachfragen, damit Du dort auch was Sinnvolles zu tun hast



Das sagst du gerade dem Richtigen! 
Maggo hat Kopf wie Sieb - oder sowas:


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Na Immerhin, kein Stroh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Maggo ist zwar ein Guter aber vergisst viel. Der brauch das Navi nicht um zu sehen WIE er wohin kommt sondern um zwischendurch immer mal zu schauen WO er eigentlich hin wollte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das sagst du gerade dem Richtigen!
> Maggo hat Kopf wie Sieb - oder sowas:


 
Wo Du es gerade Ansprichst, was macht denn die Bestellung der Dingens?


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Dat läuft.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Maggo ist zwar ein Guter aber vergisst viel. Der brauch das Navi nicht um zu sehen WIE er wohin kommt sondern um zwischendurch immer mal zu schauen WO er eigentlich hin wollte.


Manchmal ist aber so eine Eigenschaft auch von Vorteil, wenn man wirklich was vergessen muss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dat läuft.....


 

 Dat läuft.........,bei dem schönen Wetter eine Tour gemacht

Ich hab mal Deinen Satz beendet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jez bekomme ich Angst meine Mutter hat den Auftrag aufgegeben


Dann räume schon mal dein Zimmer auf,
mach deiner Mutti eine Freude-----es ist bald Muttertag.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2013)

Das ist Veikko wie ich ihn kenne!  Dafür nehme ich sogar die Späße auf meine Kappe....


----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das ist Veikko wie ich ihn kenne!  Dafür nehme ich sogar die Späße auf meine Kappe....



Den kann man auch nur sportlich nehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

Sooo da ist sie! Haette schlimmer sein koennen... Aber seeehr schoen verarbeitet 


fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo da ist sie! Haette schlimmer sein koennen... Aber seeehr schoen verarbeitet
> 
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


 
schön und wieder mehrgewicht

ich geh jetzt mal chillen und grilen mit den neuen mitarbeiter...


----------



## maddda (25. April 2013)

So hab gerade mein Rad feddich gemacht für Samstag...Langsam kribbelts, endlich mal wieder nen Marathon

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Aufkleber und dann kann eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2013)

Klasse was wieder im leichtbauforum abgeht 
Super unterhaltung 

Warum haben die eigentlich was gegen 4. Semester Maschbau?!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. April 2013)

habs auch gelesen...geilo
ist sehr amusant


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2013)

Sind immer wieder die selben involviert


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

Grillen und weizen gibt es hier jetzt auch.
Wo im leichtbau? Bei der nino gabel? Mal schauen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2013)

WR Kompost/Pommesgabel... 

Gleich gehts an See!


----------



## BENDERR (25. April 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ja neustadt ist pflicht, da ist ja der sascha auch dabei



meinte eigntl unabhängig vom marathon


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

Neustadt ist geplant... Ausser natuerlich ich darf in kitzalp an DEN start

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2013)

Okay es geht doch noch mal grillen. hab zwar schon zu abend gegessen und wollte noch was schaffen, aber die raumplanerinnen kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## BENDERR (25. April 2013)

bei uns wird auch gerade gegrillt.. lecker putenfleisch 
danach zieh ich mir dann star wars V rein


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2013)

auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Renegado (25. April 2013)

Mal ein Bild vom Wochenende aus meiner Heimat (Muldentalkreis)


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Du kommst aus dem MTL* - *Milchtütenland?
Woher denn genau?
Ist doch schick, so in freier Wildbahn. 
Ne Stütze ohne Versatz wäre besser, wenns die in dem Rot gäbe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

was meint ihr? eher doof, oder?
eine idee waere mit den yokes. ist doof, das die shannon oben eine fixe platte hat... :/ sosnt ist super


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2013)

Nabend, 
bin vom Klettern zurück und die Finger schmerzen.



Renegado schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild vom Wochenende aus meiner Heimat (Muldentalkreis)


Da sind ja null Berge, noch nicht mal ein Hügel--- da brauchst Du nur einen Ballon übern Haus anstatt Navi----



Metrum schrieb:


> Du kommst aus dem MTL* - *Milchtütenland?
> Woher denn genau?
> Ist doch schick, so in freier Wildbahn.
> Ne Stütze ohne Versatz wäre besser, wenns die in dem Rot gäbe.



Wenn man oben den Versatz Schwarz absetzt sieht es auch besser aus.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was meint ihr? eher doof, oder?
> eine idee waere mit den yokes. ist doof, das die shannon oben eine fixe platte hat... :/ sosnt ist super


Sieht nicht gesund aus, kann man da ev. noch eine Verstärkung unter die Streben legen?(ev. halbe Edelstahlrohre passend zu den Streben) Die Stütze selber sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> meinte eigntl unabhängig vom marathon




auch gerne  !!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2013)

Nabend!! 




Habe ich was verpasst?? Wegen dem hier.. 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klasse was wieder im leichtbauforum abgeht
> Super unterhaltung
> 
> Warum haben die eigentlich was gegen 4. Semester Maschbau?!





onkel_doc schrieb:


> habs auch gelesen...geilo
> ist sehr amusant





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sind immer wieder die selben involviert



Wo war das?









nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was meint ihr? eher doof, oder?
> eine idee waere mit den yokes. ist doof, das die shannon oben eine fixe platte hat... :/ sosnt ist super



 
Nur würde ich eine breite Auflage wählen. 3T, Saso, Extralite haben sowas einzeln...
Auch von gestern:


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Hier Maggo!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620537&page=5


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hier Maggo!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620537&page=5



Danke dir. 

Ohne Navi oder deine Hilfe.... wo wäre ich da jetzt nur!?


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> Ohne Navi oder deine Hilfe.... wo wäre ich da jetzt nur!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. April 2013)

....   




Nacht!
Bin für heute raus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

gerade mit dem kollegen telefoniert (erfinder der eberminator) der meinte: fahren! 
also fahre ich erstmal in hausach damit. und wenn net? kostet es halt den slr... waere der 2. dieses jahr und billiger als ein geschrotteter epic rahmen ist es...


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, warum du jetzt auf die Shannon gewechselt hast. War die vorherige doch minimal zu kurz oder hatte sie geknarzt?


----------



## cpprelude (25. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Blick Richtung Brocken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super Bilder Flo! War der Bikeurlaub (außer das mit dem Platten) denn auch so wie du ihn dir vorgestellt hattest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Mensch, Cihan, warst du in ´ner Zeitschleife gefangen oder was ist da in Kiel wieder los gewesen? 

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN, da das doch etwas ausführlicher wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

Mir haben 1,5cm sitzhoehe gefehlt... Und das war wichtiger als 180g...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Achso!  ich dachte wirklich, die 400er hätte gepasst. 
Das hätten meine Knie keine 50km mitgemacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2013)

Die sind es gewohnt, das ich net nett zu ihnen bin

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Wo du Recht hast....


----------



## Renegado (25. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du kommst aus dem MTL* - *Milchtütenland?
> Woher denn genau?
> Ist doch schick, so in freier Wildbahn.
> Ne Stütze ohne Versatz wäre besser, wenns die in dem Rot gäbe.



Bin in Naunhof groß geworden. Das Bild ist zwischen Naunhof und Threna.
Hab leider keine Rote ohne Versatz auftreiben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. April 2013)

Renegado schrieb:


> Bin in Naunhof groß geworden. Das Bild ist zwischen Naunhof und Threna.
> Hab leider keine Rote ohne Versatz auftreiben können



Ach so, da kenn ich auch beinah jede Ecke.


----------



## InoX (26. April 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Moin Philipp!

Wecker falsch gestellt oder eben heim?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

morsche!
sieht krass aus, aber so fuehlt es sich fuers erste gut an:




morgen beim vorbelastung fahren und am sonntag im rennen wird sich zeigen, was es kann


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Morgen!
Du Sascha meinste net de r Rahmen ist etwas zu klein?wobei vom OR her scheint er ja zu passen..

Vorbelastung Fahr ich heute auffer Rolle komm erst relativ spät nach Hause und hab kb das ich noch das Rad Pitt mache oder Nomma sauber machen muss


----------



## onkel_doc (26. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morsche!
> sieht krass aus, aber so fuehlt es sich fuers erste gut an:
> 
> 
> ...


 
morsche....sieht voll krass aus. Mit dem stützenauszug sieht man dich ja schon von weit. bist ja gleich nen kopf höher als alle anderen.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Du Sascha meinste net de r Rahmen ist etwas zu klein?wobei vom OR her scheint er ja zu passen..
> 
> Vorbelastung Fahr ich heute auffer Rolle komm erst relativ spät nach Hause und hab kb das ich noch das Rad Pitt mache oder Nomma sauber machen muss



Moin!

Freu mich schon wie Bolle 
Hab gleich noch von 10-12 Uni, dann nach Hause - Mittach - und aufs Rad!


----------



## InoX (26. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Philipp!
> 
> Wecker falsch gestellt oder eben heim?



Arzttermin.


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Hab heute frühestens um 17:30 Schluss^^
Hab gestern schon alles Rennfertig gemacht.

Evtl sehen sehen wir uns sogar während des Rennens. Ich meine ich steh direkt hinter dem lizenzblock, weil ich so früh gemeldet hab also falls ich ne Chance bekomme die Lücke zuzufahren^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Du Sascha meinste net de r Rahmen ist etwas zu klein?wobei vom OR her scheint er ja zu passen..
> 
> Vorbelastung Fahr ich heute auffer Rolle komm erst relativ spät nach Hause und hab kb das ich noch das Rad Pitt mache oder Nomma sauber machen muss



ne, die oberrohr laenge ist super. habe ja auch nur nen 100er vorbau dran. jetzt verlaenger das sitzrohr mal um ~2cm dann sieht das net schlimm aus. problem ist das es optisch zu klein aussieht, weil der rahmen sehr niedrig ist. hat in L nur ein 46cm sitzt rohr, bei 61,5cm laenge. ich sass auf dem XL war ein echter panzer, da haette ich: 52cm und 641cm. da muesste ich ja nen 70mm vorbau fahren. und 2 cm mehr steuerrohr haette ich auch...
specci geo
vom fahren her ist es super. ich habe halt recht lange beine und nen kurzne oberkoerper. 
die stuetze ist nun aber gute 11cm im rahmen. specci verlangt 10cm  und shannon 8cm. sollte also ok sein.

so zum vergleich:














ich sitze immer sehr hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Joa gut der Spezi is ja echt extrem gesloped... Sieht bei dem Flash von nem Kollegen ähnlich aus...


----------



## InoX (26. April 2013)

ey Sascha, du hattest ja mal eine richtige Gabel verbaut...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits,
super Wetter heute nochmal
  @Sascha
bei der Höhe bist Du ein idealer Windschattenspender
Hast Du ev. schon mal längere Kurbelarme getestet?
  @Flo
Danke, ich werde mich mal durch die Taschen graben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2013)

Morgen! 



InoX schrieb:


> ey Sascha, du hattest ja mal eine richtige Gabel verbaut...



Seither nur noch halbe Sachen...  



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @Flo
> Danke, ich werde mich mal durch die Taschen graben.



Mach das! Ich schicke dir noch ein paar Alternativen. 
Bei einigen geht auch customized, ganz nach Platz und Wünschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ey Sascha, du hattest ja mal eine richtige Gabel verbaut...



die war da nur "kurz" drin... wurde dann durch die alu lefty ersetzt, die dann im ghost war


----------



## zuki (26. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ey Sascha, du hattest ja mal eine richtige Gabel verbaut...



Eine Gabel ist per definition ein Gegenstand der mindestens zwei auseinanderlaufende Verzweigungen hat. Die sehe ich auf den Ablichtungen nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Eine Gabel ist per definition ein Gegenstand der mindestens zwei auseinanderlaufende Verzweigungen hat. Die sehe ich auf den Ablichtungen nicht!


 
Also ich sehe jede Menge Ast-Gabeln

Die _Gabelungen_ aus zwei Trieben werden auch *Zwiesel* genannt.
Sozusagen haben viele Zwiesel ein sch*** Ansprechverhalten


----------



## aka (26. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... kostet es halt den slr... waere der 2. dieses jahr und billiger als ein geschrotteter epic rahmen ist es...


Meine Shannon hat bei zwei Marathons zwei SLR gekillt.
Aber muss dazu sagen, da sass ein grosser Power Stoker am Tandem drauf der einige Male schlaege abbekommen hat.
Edit: ein Bekannter hat unter den Rails die Platte nochmals montiert, brauchte halt laengere Schrauben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

beim tandem ist es auch was anderes... da hat mein blinder stoker auch schon einiges zerstoehrt... man bekommt hinten weniger mit und sitzt mehr im sattel, wenn es net gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. April 2013)

Ja - wobei ob blind oder nicht macht hinten keinen grossen Unterschied 
Wir hatten beide Male dusel und haben es ins Ziel geschafft.
Fahre am Fully auch eine Shannon und habe dort noch keinen Sattel geschrottet. Allerdings mit Ti Rails.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> beim tandem ist es auch was anderes... da hat mein blinder stoker auch schon einiges zerstoehrt... man bekommt hinten weniger mit und sitzt mehr im sattel, wenn es net gut ist.


 


aka schrieb:


> Meine Shannon hat bei zwei Marathons zwei SLR gekillt.
> Aber muss dazu sagen, da sass ein grosser Power Stoker am Tandem drauf der einige Male schlaege abbekommen hat.
> Edit: ein Bekannter hat unter den Rails die Platte nochmals montiert, brauchte halt laengere Schrauben.


 
Keine Gnade dem Stoker, selber Schuld wenn er die Schlaglöcher nicht vorhersieht 

Ich würde auch eine Verstärkung montieren, ein zweites Loch im Hintern braucht man doch nicht wirklich


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

also die belastung fuerdie rails von unten hat sich ja zur token nicht geaendert... und das hat nun schon 1,5jahre gehalten. ist ja die halbschale der token. die ist hat auch eine breitere auflage flaeche als orginal shannon. 
da ist es ja nur eine einfaches rundes alu blech mit einer wandstaerke von ~2mm.
bei der token halbschale sind es 4mm und es ist nicht nur ein rundes blech.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Experten.
Muss ich Latexmilch immer mal nachschütten, da die alte austrocknet?
Wenn ja, wieviel und ist es der neuen Milch egal welche Milch vorher drin war? Vertragen die sich?
Latexschläuche in 29 gibts nicht - oder? Normale Schläuche mag ich weniger da ich da immer Pannen hatte und den 26er auf 29 aufpumpen macht ihn dann auch wieder arg dünn und nimmt ihm dann bissel den Sinn der Flexibilität.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Das klingt schon besser,
warum ein Hersteller die Auflagen so schmal baut versteht man nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

@Metrum also ich kippe nicht gerne blind nach. so nach 2-3monaten schuettel ich das rad mal wenn ich in keller gehe (bevor es bewegt wurde!!!) und schaue, ob ich noch milch schwabben hoere, wenn nein: kurz reifen auf eienrseite runter, reste rausputzen und neu milch rein.
kommt doof, wenn du nen platten hast, weil du keine fluessige milch mehr drin hast und das aufmachen,nachfuelle, aufpumpen geht mit kompressor keine 5minuten.
 @Comfortbiker ja, das hat token echt schee gemacht. auch wie die wippe durch "rippen" verstaerkt ist... darum behalte ich die auch und verkaufe die token mit der shannon wippe  
und weil die toke nschwarz ist udn die schannon silbern... und ide topken wurde etwas befeilt, da die hintere schraube sonst an der wippe anstoesst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Veikko, Du bist doch der Google-König
Ich weiß nur, das die Milch ca. 6 Monate flüssig bleiben soll und schütteln muss man immer.
Ich würde dann die gleiche Menge wie bei der Erstbefüllung reinkippen.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, Du bist doch der Google-König
> Ich weiß nur, das die Milch ca. 6 Monate flüssig bleiben soll und schütteln muss man immer.
> Ich würde dann die gleiche Menge wie bei der Erstbefüllung reinkippen.




Ja, das mag stimmen Jens aber ich glaub nicht alles was im Netz steht und verlass mich dann lieber auf Personen wie Sascha!
Da muss ich mal schütteln aber ich fürchte da schwappert nix drin rum. Wollte oder muss ja eh die Reifen wechseln, da mir der Ground Control zuviel Profil hat.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Jens, hast du heute schon die Energiekosten für deine Arbeitsplatzbeleuchtung in der Kasse? Scheint ja nicht allzuviel los zu sein, so wie du hier aktiv bist? 
Denkt deine Frau eigentlich immer dass du arbeiten bist, wenn du das Haus verlässt?


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2013)

Bei den Specialized Reifen hab' ich immer blind nach exakt 4 Monaten 30ml pro Reifen durch die Ventilöffnung eingefüllt - werde ich auch weiter so beibehalten. Meine abgefahrenen Reifen wogen zusammen mit den Milchresten ca. 10 - 15g mehr als der ursprüngliche Neuzustand. Damit kann ich ganz gut leben, vor allem hab' ich immer genug Milch zum abdichten drin. 
Bei meinen Maxxis auf dem SSP muss ich dies alle 3 Monate machen, da bei denen die Milch schneller trocknet (wahrscheinlich, weil die Spezi diese 2bliss Innenbeschichtung haben und dichter sind...).
Ganz extrem war es bei meinen Race King Supersonics - da war die Milch nach ca. 7-8 Wochen trocken...
Werde den SSP auch auf Spezi Reifen umrüsten - dann kann ich meine Nachfülltermine im Kalender eintragen (kommt mir als Erbsenzähler sehr entgegen ).
Ach so - verwende die NoTubes Milch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

wie schnell reifen austrocknen haengt wirklich sehr stark von der dichtheit, bzw wie oft man nachpumpen muss ab.
ich hatte schon in maxxis lust riefen nach nem jahr noch fluessige milch, aber ich hatte auch schon in larsen tt exception innerhalb von 1monate nix fluessiges mehr...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, hast du heute schon die Energiekosten für deine Arbeitsplatzbeleuchtung in der Kasse? Scheint ja nicht allzuviel los zu sein, so wie du hier aktiv bist?
> Denkt deine Frau eigentlich immer dass du arbeiten bist, wenn du das Haus verlässt?


 
Veikko, ich hab doch meine Leute,
aber viel ist relativ, hier in Naumburg ist alles ein bisschen ruhiger.
Eigentlich schreibe (ich muss mich zwingen) nur so viel, weil ich irgendwann von der Einfingertechnik (Der glüht schon und die Hornhaut wird auch immer dicker) in ein anderes System gelangen möchte, und das ist für mich auch Arbeit.
Aber Du(oder Ihr) kannst es mir ruhig sagen, wenn mein Gesabbel in der Menge nicht erwünscht ist 
( meine Frau wundert sich nur, das ich für einen Satz nicht mehr den ganzen Vormittag brauche )
Ach, und mir würdest Du nicht Vertrauen?


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Hm, alle vier Monate nachschütten klingt gut - das nehm ich! 
Da ich eigentlich ein Reifenfetischist bin wären Schläuche zwar besser aber dann wechsel ich halt an den 26ern bissel rum. 
Muss mich nur mal so langsam entscheiden wegen der Reifen fürs Scandal.
Eigentlich ja den Renegade, hätte aber auch gern den Bonti 29-1 und im 29er Markt ist ja auch noch der Hutchinson, der mir gefallen könnte oder der Vredenstein. Fahre ja ansonsten nur Conti aber ich will das orangegelb nicht auch noch ans On One bringen.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Nein, nein Jens schreib ruhig weiter - so war es ja nicht gemeint!!!!
Und hack doch einfach mit allen Fingern drauf rum und schreib dann einfach drunter " gesendet mit Tapatalk" macht Sascha auch immer! 

P.S. Dir würde ich auch vertrauen, wenn du schlauchlos fahren würdest.


----------



## BENDERR (26. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein, nein Jens schreib ruhig weiter - so war es ja nicht gemeint!!!!
> Und hack doch einfach mit allen Fingern drauf rum und schreib dann einfach drunter " gesendet mit Tapatalk" macht Sascha auch immer!
> 
> P.S. Dir würde ich auch vertrauen, wenn du schlauchlos fahren würdest.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Notubes:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs"]NoTubes - Tire Sealant, Path of Death Puncture Demo - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Cooles Video - ich bleib bei Milch!


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2013)

Typisch amerikanisches Marketing Geblubber und Fake Video 
Bin von Stan's NoTubes überzeugt und fahre es seit 2006 an allen meinen bikes, aber das dort gezeigte ist absoluter Blödsinn!
Amerikaner halt...


----------



## BENDERR (26. April 2013)

naja, halt 2L milch im reifen drin.. dann geht das


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Typisch amerikanisches Marketing Geblubber und Fake Video
> Bin von Stan's NoTubes überzeugt und fahre es seit 2006 an allen meinen bikes, aber das dort gezeigte ist absoluter Blödsinn!
> Amerikaner halt...



Dann gibt es wohl auch die Messer gar nicht mit denen man einen Amboss zerschneiden kann?!  Das haben sie auch immer im Fernsehen gezeigt wie die da reingeschnitten haben!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Apropo Vertrauen, in der Pannenstatistik wäre ich bestimmt weit oben in Bezug auf Zuverlässigkeit und Ausfälle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, halt 2L milch im reifen drin.. dann geht das


 

Plus mind. 6 Bar


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an die Experten.
> Muss ich Latexmilch immer mal nachschütten, da die alte austrocknet?
> Wenn ja, wieviel und ist es der neuen Milch egal welche Milch vorher drin war? Vertragen die sich?
> Latexschläuche in 29 gibts nicht - oder? Normale Schläuche mag ich weniger da ich da immer Pannen hatte und den 26er auf 29 aufpumpen macht ihn dann auch wieder arg dünn und nimmt ihm dann bissel den Sinn der Flexibilität.



Gibt zwar keine 29er Latexschläuche fahre aber die vom 26er schon seit etlichen Kilometern im Rennen ohne Panne. Im Training hatte ich mal einen Schleicher, sonst perfetto 

Die Spezi Reifen gehen auch ohne Milch dicht - aber meine RKs wollten nicht so, deshalb bin ich bei Latex geblieben.

Hier schüttets jetzt.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort Marcel,

aber ist dass nicht ein gefrickel die 26er Schläuche da rein zu bekommen,
bei der Montage des letzten Stücks Reifen muss man dann ja bestimmt arg aufpassen nichts einzuklemmen. Und wenn ich die Reifen ohne Milch dicht drauf habe, so fehlt dann ja aber der Pannenschutz oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Grüß dich Veikko 

Ja da muss man schon etwas aufpassen, das stimmt. Aber wenn sie erstmal drauf sind gehts auch immer wieder prima.

Das mit den Spezi-Reifen sollte nur ein Vergleich zu Conti sein -> ich würde sie auch nur mit Milch fahren (Captain/Ground Control 2Bliss).
Im Moment finde ich die Kombo 'The Captain 2.0'/ 'Conti RK 2.2 RS' sehr passend.
Der Captain hat am VR einfach mehr Reserve als der RaceKing. Vom Volumen sind beide fast gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Marcel,

du hattest doch auch mal die Tufo drauf. Wie waren die denn und was macht man bei Schlauchreifen bei nem Platten?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Tufo bin ich bis jetzt nur am Crosser gefahren. Hatte Hinten mal einen Schleicher, den ich mit Notubes/DocBlue behoben hab. Laufleistung ziemlich genau 1300km und kaum Abnutzung.

Die fürs MTB bin ich nur auf der Straße gerollt. Da am kommenden WE XCO in Haltern ist, werde ich meine erste Runde mit den Tufo XC4 am Sonntag drehen.
Da der Leichtbaukram ~ 1KG spart freu ich mich tierisch.

Bei größeren Löchern oder Schnitten hast du bei Schlauchreifen logischerweise verloren.

EDIT: Muss mal eben in den Nachbarort düsen. Gibt vielleicht einen Radträger für die A-Klasse. Da muss das siffige Rad nicht ins Auto


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

*Du kannst jetzt nicht einfach wegfahren, wenn wir hier noch nicht fertig sind!*


----------



## BENDERR (26. April 2013)

keinen anstand mehr.. diese jungen leute..


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Wenn das meiner wäre!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2013)

Es pisst und soll das ganze woe durch pissen... Das wird ne lustige Sache in Hausach

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Und hast du Erfolg gehabt Marcel?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Bin jetzt im Besitz eines Radträgers der ohne AHK auskommt. 2 Räder gehen drauf, das reicht mir.

Kofferraum geht auch noch mit Träger auf, das ist super  Morgen wird das für Sundern getestet 

Sind die OW Aufkleber eigentlich fertig und kann Philipp die morgen nach Sundern bringen?


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Als ich noch nen Kombi hatte habe ich mir auch mal so ein Ding gekauft, war dann immer froh wenn es unterwegs dran blieb und das mit den zwei Rädern war auch nicht so einfach, es sei denn man hatte eh vor sie nur zum Schrotthändler zu bringen. Zumal das so ein Teil war wo man die Bikes draufhängen musste - und bei dem einen Rahmen passte es und beim nächsten wieder nicht.  Da dachte ich mir dann lieber ein hässlisches Auto aber dafür Räder ohne Probleme reinstellen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2013)

nabend Leute

meine neue 10fach Kette mag mich nicht

werde nun wieder Oldschool fahren:


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Ich habe die ganze Zeit die Räder reingestellt, nur will ich nach einem Rennen nicht 5h an der Reinigungsstation warten. 

Eine abnehmbare AHK kommt preislich nicht in Frage, so muss ich mal schauen wie sich der Träger schlägt. So sitzt er schon gut stramm und verwindungssteif am Auto.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Ist doch auch sehr schön Maik! 
Würde damit nur nicht am Strand fahren wollen - aber ansonsten würde ich gern an der Ostsee sein!


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

So die Aufkleber sind da und ich bin genervt...Die Roten gehen auch auf schwarzem Rahmen nicht, war ein versuch wert Das schwarz scheint zu sehr durch und es ist einfach zu dunkel


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Toll, ich glaube meine DT Swiss Gabel knarzt und knackt. 
Jetzt kann ich mir aber nicht einfach so eine Ersatzgabel kaufen und die DT wegschicken...


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

MMh fahr doch so lange 2, fürs Rennen morgen wird die DT ja wohl noch halten

Wegen der Aufkleber, das nehme ich auf meine Kappe, wenn ihr die roten nicht möchtet, hab aber mal unter den Roten nen weisses Blatt gelegt und den dann aufgeklebt, dann siehts ganz passabel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Kann ich das morgen mal ausprobieren mit den Roten?

Na für morgen kann ich es eh nicht ändern und für Haltern wohl auch nicht, außer ich schraube schnell alles ans 26er.


----------



## BENDERR (26. April 2013)

das problem ist also, dass die roten aufkleber das schwarz nicht vollständig abdecken?
was war nochmal das problem mit weiß? das ging garnicht zu drucken oder wie?


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Das war im Prinzip das gleiche wie mit dem rot, das Scheint wohl iwe durch. Weiß geht wohl nur zu Plotten und dafür sind die Jahreszahlen zu Klein


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe die ganze Zeit die Räder reingestellt, nur will ich nach einem Rennen nicht 5h an der Reinigungsstation warten.
> 
> Eine abnehmbare AHK kommt preislich nicht in Frage, so muss ich mal schauen wie sich der Träger schlägt. So sitzt er schon gut stramm und verwindungssteif am Auto.


Das hat mich auch immer genervt, und deswegen zugeschlagen(ehe ich`s mir wieder anders überlege)......geht sehr gut und den Strahl kann man super dosieren
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,191;product=39276



maddda schrieb:


> MMh fahr doch so lange 2, fürs Rennen morgen wird die DT ja wohl noch halten
> 
> Wegen der Aufkleber, das nehme ich auf meine Kappe, wenn ihr die roten nicht möchtet, hab aber mal unter den Roten nen weisses Blatt gelegt und den dann aufgeklebt, dann siehts ganz passabel aus


Ich nehme auf alle Fälle so wie bestellt(d.h. jetzt Rot statt Weiß)
Ich hab ein weißes, ein silbernes und ein grünes Rad, ich denke es wird sehr gut aussehen.
Eine Frage: verschickt Ihr öfters Briefe----ich könnte meine Schulden in Form von Briefmarken in einem Brief zu Dir schicken----?????


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das problem ist also, dass die roten aufkleber das schwarz nicht vollständig abdecken?
> was war nochmal das problem mit weiß? das ging garnicht zu drucken oder wie?


 
Man könnte auch zwei Rote übereinander kleben


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Das mit den Marken geht denke ich klaran alle: bitte wartet mit den pn's usw aber bittet bis morgen Abend... Bin morgen nemmich beim Marathon mit Marcel


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nabend Leute
> 
> meine neue 10fach Kette mag mich nicht
> 
> werde nun wieder Oldschool fahren:


Eine Bremse, ein Radreflektor, gummibelegte Pedalen.......allet dran


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Ich nehme meine auch wie bestellt und rot statt weiß. Da kleb ich halt die roten auf weiße Aufkleberfolie und dann das zusammen auf den Rahmen.
Philipp, esst ihr oft Nudeln mit gebratener Wurst drauf? Weil wir haben so oft Anschnitte über (oder Enden) und ich würde dann gern damit bezahlen.


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

> Philipp, esst ihr oft Nudeln mit gebratener Wurst drauf? Weil wir haben so oft Anschnitte über (oder Enden) und ich würde dann gern damit bezahlen.



 warum hab ich gewusst, dass sowas kommt
 Das mit der weißen Folie hab ich auch gemacht das sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

Ich hätte noch Energygel Geschmacksrichtung Popel für morgen, geht das auch?


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Ihr macht mich feddich Jungs  Gels hab ich selber für morgen


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Aber du hast bestimmt nicht die tollen Geschmacksrichtungen wie Marcel!
Der hat auch noch Brathering und Döner!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2013)

taube Nuss und Rollmops fand ich auch ansprechend.


EDIT: N8 Jungs!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das mit den Marken geht denke ich klaran alle: bitte wartet mit den pn's usw aber bittet bis morgen Abend... Bin morgen nemmich beim Marathon mit Marcel


Macht Morgen das Beste draus








Da macht "Mann" doch gerne mit




aber so sind sie mir lieber


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Taube Nuss... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB8fcZCxiC8"]SpOnGeBoB -- Taube NÃ¼sschen (deutsch) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Nacht an diejenigen die eher ins Bett gehen.

Nix weiter los heute. Was machen die denn? Draußen ist doch dunkel und feucht. Zum Glück war ich heute Morgen drei Stunden auf dem Bike.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2013)

Anscheinend haben die Rennfahrer meine Motivationsbilder nicht mehr mitbekommen


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2013)

Die sind auch so motiviert!


----------



## maddda (26. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben die Rennfahrer meine Motivationsbilder nicht mehr mitbekommen



Doch hab sie noch gesehen! Werde morgen den Kopp untern Lenker packen und vollgas fahren


----------



## unocz (27. April 2013)

moin,

veikko was sagste denn zu bs, ein traum oder ?


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

So gleich gehts los zum Marathon


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

Hau rein! Ich Fahre gleich nach Hausach Strecke testen 
Gopro natürlich an Start.., ist aber recht dunkel und schlammig: (

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

moin jungs

ich hab gestern schön abgefeiert mit dem patenonkel meines kleinen...

machen nun ne kleine shopping tour


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

Werd mir Mühe geben Boch regnet es etwas... Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es noch bis zum Start aufhört...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Wollte heute mit dem Rad zum HiBike Testival, aber hier fehlen gegenüber Donnerstag fast 20 Grad. 
Und es regnet.

 @Matze
Gibt es Bilder vom Tattoo?


 @Veikko
Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit 26er Latexschläuchen bei den Grossen gemacht.
Kann das ebenfalls nur empfehlen.



Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit TRP-Discbremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Viel Glück an die Rennfahrer!!


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Hier ist das Wetter dass man uns versprochen hatte. 
Aber morgen soll es wieder besser werden und ich muss mir was einfallen
lassen dass der Tag nicht soo langweilig wird. 
Ja Matze, man hat es wirklich mal wieder geschafft.


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Moin Maggo!

Das du alles am Bike verbaust was aus Latex ist war mir schon klar. 
Also du bist auch eher der Schlauchtyp und matschst nicht mit Milch rum?
Irgendwie hat beides Vor- und Nachteile und Du weiß ja:
"Früher war ich unentschlossen..."


----------



## BENDERR (27. April 2013)

moin!
ich fahr auch immer noch schlauch..
einfach schon aus dem grund weil ich ab und zu doch lieber den gegebenheiten angepasste reifen fahre


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Schlauchtyp?    Sowas wie Typ "Mitglied"?    Joa....   denke doch!?  

Ich kann halt zum Thema Reifenmilch nix schreiben, da keinerlei Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> ich fahr auch immer noch schlauch..
> einfach schon aus dem grund weil ich ab und zu doch lieber den gegebenheiten angepasste reifen fahre



Eben - das ist es ja. Ich wechsel halt auch gern mal die Reifen! 
Fahre aber, wie gesagt, immer Latex weil ich da kaum mehr Pannen hatte
und bin jetzt nicht soooo davon überzeugt den auf 29 zu pumpen. Andererseits machen dass recht viele. Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schlauchtyp?    Sowas wie Typ "Mitglied"?    Joa....   denke doch!?
> 
> Ich kann halt zum Thema Reifenmilch *nix schreiben, da keinerlei Erfahrung* damit.



Wieso? Beim Thema Sex schreibst du doch auch gern mit!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Ich??????    Nie!!!!!!


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich??????    Nie!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Oberhammer: Wir haben seit gestern keine Kaffeemaschine mehr. Die hat ihren Dienst quittiert... 
Mir fehlt da echt was.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Achja, das Thema mit Maiks' Kettenschloss hat sich jetzt auch geklärt.....


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Und wie hat sich dass mit dem Kettenschloss geklärt? Habe eh nie das Problem verstanden.
Marco, dann musst du gaaanz schnell los und einen neuen Kaffeekocher kaufen!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Das muss Maik selbst erklären. 

Echt, ich habe noch nie so lange so wenig Kaffee getrunken. Freue mich nachher auf den Halt an der Tanke..


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das muss Maik selbst erklären.



Der " Ein Satz Maik"? Das kann ja ne tolle Erklärung werden.

" _Das ging nicht auf._"

"_Jetzt gehts wieder._"

P.S. Wenn ich was in kursiv setze, warum verändert sich dann der Satzpunkt nie mit? Der ist immer noch gerade!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Kurze Anekdote, weil hier eh gerade nix los ist.
Gestern rief mich meine Mieterin an, weil wir dieses Jahr mal die Heizung modernisieren wollten (was für mich an sich schon schlimm, weil teuer, ist)
und wir plauderten noch bissel zu diesem und jenen Thema. Ist auch eher so auf Kumpelbasis, weil ich ja eher der Kumpeltyp bin. Jedenfalls klang mir dann heute Nacht im Bett der Satz noch nach: " Und wir haben oben das Schlafzimmer vergrößert, indem wir die Wand zum Bad rausgenommen haben. Wir brauchen ja keine zwei Bäder und machen dann lieber noch eine zweite Toilette auf die Zwischenetage."
Naja, so schön so gut. Oben das Bad hätte eh gemacht werden müssen und prinzipiell haben sie meine Zusage sich den Dachboden (der aber noch ne Eatge drüber ist) ausbauen zu können und ansonsten renovieren und basteln zu dürfen. Aber ich bin der Meinung bevor man eine Wand entfernt hätte man ja auch mal vorher drüber sprechen können. Oder bin ich jetzt ein Spießer? 
Naja, muss da nun eh demnächst mal hinfahren und hoffe dass es wenigstens ordentlich gemacht wurde.
Aber wie gesagt, so richtig bewusst ist mir dass erst viel später geworden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Massive Wände und Decken werden überbewertet. 
Und du möchtest doch, dass sich deine Mieter bei dir wohlfühlen, oder?




Ne, spießig bist du aber nicht!   -   Egoistisch!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Spass bei Seite, eigentlich geht sowas gar nicht!!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ...und matschst nicht mit Milch rum?...





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schlauchtyp?    Sowas wie Typ "Mitglied"?    Joa....   denke doch!?  ...





Metrum schrieb:


> ...bin jetzt nicht soooo davon überzeugt den auf 29 zu pumpen. Andererseits machen dass recht viele.



 Ich sehe schon, das Thema ist hier wieder klar abgesteckt. 


 Moin, Jungens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2013)

Habt ihr nichts zu tun
Lager sind draußen, mit brachialer Gewalt
Eigentlich spannt man die Zahn-Montagebuchse in den Schraubstock ein und dreht gegen den Uhrzeigersinn kräftig am Rad, aber leider ging da nicht viel. Ich hatte Bedenken, das ich die Speichen zerreiße oder irgendwas verbiege(es hat gewaltig) geknarzt.
Also habe ich mich dann draufgestellt und mit einem Fäustel gehauen bis mir die Hände brummten.
Dann war es wieder einfach



Die andere Seite


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Moin Jens

Unbändig ist des Schlossers Kraft, wenn er mit......    






Moin Flo  !


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

*Ein Monteur ist immer so gut wie sein Werkzeug! *

Ich hoffe mal das trifft bei Dir nicht zu Jens! Das ist ja unter aller Sau was du da hast! :kotzamit reparieren die in Russland Traktoren!!!!


Ich hoffe du bist in deinem Job besser ausgerüstet.


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, das Thema ist hier wieder klar abgesteckt.
> 
> 
> Moin, Jungens!



Flo, bist du wieder mit Chromola aufgewacht?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Ich kenne nur Moprawalla...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Post war eben da. 
Bissl Nachschub liefern von Tuning-Bikes.  Drinne war was von  KCNC,  Alligator, Jäger ....

So, ich düse jetzt mit meinem weissen Blitz Richtung HiBike.  Mit Sommerpneus wieder ein richtiges Schienenfahrzeug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Das kenne ich nun wieder nicht - ist aber wohl auch sowas. Klingt zumindest ähnlich.


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Post war eben da.
> Bissl Nachschub liefern von Tuning-Bikes.  Drinne war was von  KCNC,  Alligator, Jäger ....
> 
> So, ich düse jetzt mit *meinem weissen Blitz* Richtung HiBike.  Mit Sommerpneus wieder ein richtiges Schienenfahrzeug....



Hast du den Golf nicht mehr?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Haha.... Logo. Porschekiller!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Flo, bist du wieder mit Chromola aufgewacht?!



Das waren noch Zeiten, was Veikko?!


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Lang ists her Flo!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

.... 

Jens, ist das deine Arbeitsmütze fürs Grobe?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Moprawalla...


Ich kenne nur Primoprala


Metrum schrieb:


> *Ein Monteur ist immer so gut wie sein Werkzeug! *
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das trifft bei Dir nicht zu Jens! Das ist ja unter aller Sau was du da hast! :kotzamit reparieren die in Russland Traktoren!!!!
> Ich hoffe du bist in deinem Job besser ausgerüstet.


 
Werkzeug ist top ....also der Monteur, Deiner Meinung nach, auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Jens, ist das deine Arbeitsmütze fürs Grobe?


 
Sicher is Sicher

PS. der Veikko lästert schon wieder


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Bei dir hätte ich niemals was anderes vermutet Jens! 

Man, hier pennen noch alle! Mein Kind hat seinen Kumpel zu Besuch, der eiegntlich schon seit Jahren immer an einem Tag am WE hier pennt. Und wenn ich sehe dass die Glasscheibe an der Tür mit Klamotten zugehangen ist wurde es gestern wieder lang. Die machen dass immer damit man nicht sieht dass noch Licht im Zimmer ist. 
Und meine Freundin musste wohl in der Nacht noch nen Text zu Ende schreiben.  Naja, im Ofen bäckt ein leckerer Kuchen, vlt. bekomm ich sie mit dem Duft munter. Selbst Hund und Katze pennen nur rum - und draußen regnets immer noch.

P.S. Ich lästere doch gar nicht Jens! Ich bin nur immer erschrocken wenn jemand so übel hantiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Ja, hier in Jena ist die Stimmung auch trübe. Sollte ich etwa auch backen? 
Ach nö, da schraub ich lieber am Ratt! 


Ich habe ja auch nicht jedes Spezialwerkzeug zur Hand und lasse mir immer mal was einfallen. Das ist von der Ausführung dann oft professioneller als vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben.
Bei Jens sieht das auch so aus: Wenn die Alternative heißt, an der Felge den Hebel anzusetzen, dann doch lieber mit dem Rollgabelschlüssel und Hammer vorsichtig lose klopfen...


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

euch ist mal wieder echt langweilig weil es draussen regnet und kacke wetter ist. Geht raus und lüftet eure köppe aus.

Bin gerade mit dem kleinen zurück. Den rest des tages relaxen wir in der wohnung rum. Ich geh noch bischen auf die rolle, da ich ja die stütze und sattel fürs steelecht zu hause liegengelassen habe

ich hoffe nur, dass es nächstes wochenende gut ist mit dem wetter in riva. Sonst bleiben wir hier und gehen an die bikedays in solothurn...


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Ich war schon draußen Jens, beim Bäcker und mit dem Hund! 
Außerdem ist das Fenster offen, da kommt auch Luft rein! 
Und du willst ja nun selbst abhängen in der Wohnung. 
Morgen ist der Regen weg - da gehts wieder richtig raus.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

ich hab leider bereitschaft und darf ned zu weit weg

und ab nächster woche bin ich dann bei den franz leuten


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Du und dein geheimnisvoller Job! 
Aber irgendwann komm ich dahinter!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du und dein geheimnisvoller Job!





onkel_doc schrieb:


> ... *bereitschaft* [...]
> 
> und ab nächster woche bin ich dann bei den *franz leuten*



Fremdenlegion, völlig klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Du bist so klug Flo - und scharfsinnig!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fremdenlegion, völlig klar.



kann sein aber auch nicht...

es gibt hier einige die wissen was ich mache


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Jens, wir graben weiter - versprochen!


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Blöde Zweischichtengesellschaft!

Ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit Polizei/Zoll und vlt. Hunden zu tun.

Werde einfach mal Jens+Schweiz bei google eingeben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit Polizei/Zoll und vlt. Hunden zu tun.
> 
> Werde einfach mal Jens+Schweiz bei google eingeben.



Vergiss aber nicht das Dr. mit einzugeben! Schlüsseldisziplinen usw...


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Ach, das Doc hat er sich doch nur rangehangen um interessanter zu wirken!


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

So Marathon is durch. Hab für die 55km 2:29:53 gebraucht. Waren laut garmin knapp1400hm laut Veranstalter 1280. is nahezu perfekt gelaufen und ich bin zufrieden In der AK ist Platz 15 rausgekommen. Hab dann noch hinterher mit Marcel ne runde gequatscht  der is auch nen Super Rennen Gefahren wenn ich mich richtig entsinne ist er auf Platz13 in der an Gefahren und war ca 2-3 Minuten schneller als ich Glückwunsch Marcel!


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Na ist doch super Philipp, es sei denn es waren nur 16 Starter. 
Und wie war das Wetter? Nass und schlammig?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

Gz!

Ich war heute zum testen auf der strecke...sehr spassig!
Heim gekommen, mit adiletten die treppe hoch gejumpt, abgerutscht und auf ne flaeche von nem 50cent stueck die haut unter dem grossen zeh angerissen... Bin gespannt, ob ich morgen so in die sidi komme...

Video muss ich heute abend mal anschauen und zusammen schnippeln... War aber seeehr schlammig

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na ist doch super Philipp, es sei denn es waren nur 16 Starter.
> Und wie war das Wetter? Nass und schlammig?



Auf der 55 und 100er runde waren 900iwas Starter ... Nen paar davon sind dann hält noch auf die2 te runde gebogen insgesamt müsste ich auf 35 liegen glaube ich...kann mich aber net genau erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravitydoc99 (27. April 2013)

Moin Jungs... ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich bin 4cross gefahren und habe die Shimano Pedale:http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/PD-M545-Pedale.html   und die Shimano Schuhe:http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...BMX-Downhill-All-Mountain-SPD-Bike-Schuh.html  . Eignen die sich auch zum XC ?? Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

Hier stellt man sich erstmal mit namen vor.
Und fuer xc rennen sind die schuhe nix. Die sole ist zu weich. Da ist die kraftuebertragung eher schlecht. Machen kann man alles... Nur wie sinnvoll es ist...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## gravitydoc99 (27. April 2013)

Danke! hab ich ganz vergessen: Ich bin der Lukas und bin 14 Jahre alt.Ich möchte vorerst keine Rennen fahren, daher werde ich dann damit fahren...


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

Zum ausprobieren und trainieren wird es schon gehen. Über kurz oder lang bzw spätestens vor dem ersten Rennen solltest du dir was XC spezifisches zulegen


----------



## gravitydoc99 (27. April 2013)

nochmal danke für die Antworten...


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Glückwunsch an euch für die Rennergebnisse! 

Mensch Sascha, was haschd da wieder g`schaffd! 
Das würde ich morgen mit einem dünnen Verband absichern, auch wenn´s mehr wiegt als ein Heftpflaster.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

Hi lukas, ich wuerde trotzdem was mit etwas haerteren sohlen nehmen. Tritt sich angenehmer. Müssen ja nicht die 350eu sidi sein, aber bissle steifer ist schon gut.

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## gravitydoc99 (27. April 2013)

Ich werde die Shimano erstmal fahren weil ich bis jetzt gut zurechtkomme.. später schaue ich dann nach XC Schuhen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

Asch du hat die schon... dann fahr natürlich erstmal

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (27. April 2013)

hab da grad mal bilder entdeckt


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

mein nicname ist so entstanden...

ne hübsches mädel hat mal zu mir gesagt ich wär nen süssen frauenversteher

onkel hatte ich schon da kam noch der doc dazu für frauenversteher daraus gabs dann onkeldoc oder onkel_doc
 @Veikko
hundesport kann man auch ohne polizei/zoll machen

und ach ja, in bern gibts ja keine grenzen...

weiter raten jungs
 @Sascha
du musst präzisieren...nicht jeder bekommt nen 350.- euro sidi geschenkt!!!!

mich hats im vinschgau erwischt mit ner verletzung
hab nen abflug über den lenker gemacht und mein oberschenkel knallte gegeb den vorbau/schaft. die ganze innenseite des oberschenkels ist grün-blau und hinten an der kniekehle ist auch alles schwarzkeine ahnung wie das???

muss mal schaun wies die nächsten tage geht. radl fahrn geht schon aber laufen geht bischen holprig...


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Jens, fürn Zoll brauchts ja auch keine Grenzen! Bei uns gibts eigentlich überall Zoll in den Städten und Flughäfen habt ihr ja auch. 
Zumindest ist es irgendwas wo nix produziert wird - oder?

Wenn ich es vor Flo rausfinde schick ich Dir meine Adresse und bekomm ne große Toblerone, die eh noch offen war!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, fürn Zoll brauchts ja auch keine Grenzen! Bei uns gibts eigentlich überall Zoll in den Städten und Flughäfen habt ihr ja auch.
> Zumindest ist es irgendwas wo nix produziert wird - oder?
> 
> Wenn ich es vor Flo rausfinde schick ich Dir meine Adresse und bekomm ne große Toblerone, die eh noch offen war!



veikko, bei uns gibts noch grenzen, da wir nicht in der EU sind

mach ich doch veikko...

also, produziert wird da schon was...


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Jens, das was da produziert wird kann man aber auch anfassen?
Also nicht sowas wie "Unser Produkt ist die Sicherheit ihrer Zukunft"
oder Versicherungsverträge oder so.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

Veikko totaaaaaal falsch....

für dich, ich produzier was, was man ned anfassen kann...

hast dus no ned bei google versucht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (27. April 2013)

So Leute, war sehr nett hier!
Wird Zeit mich zu verabschieden.
Einer der Mods ist der Meinung, dass ich nicht zu euch passe - daher hat er meine Sperrung beantragt.
Keine Bange - ist keiner von euch 

Ihr wisst ja, Liteville Owner verstehen weniger Spaß als andere...
Einige von euch werde ich ja noch am Alfsee treffen.
Starte dort im 2er mit meinem Sohn - mein bike kennt ihr ja!

Also - schöne Zeit wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Wieso das denn Dietmar?
Das ist doch Gagge!
Alles Gute und vlt. mal an anderer Stelle?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hab da grad mal bilder entdeckt





			
				Metrum schrieb:
			
		

> Na ist doch super Philipp, es sei denn es waren nur 16 Starter.
> Und wie war das Wetter? Nass und schlammig?





			
				maddda schrieb:
			
		

> So Marathon is durch. Hab für die 55km 2:29:53 gebraucht. Waren laut  garmin knapp1400hm laut Veranstalter 1280. is nahezu perfekt gelaufen  und ich bin zufrieden In der AK ist Platz 15 rausgekommen. Hab dann noch hinterher mit Marcel ne runde gequatscht   der is auch nen Super Rennen Gefahren wenn ich mich richtig entsinne  ist er auf Platz13 in der an Gefahren und war ca 2-3 Minuten schneller  als ich Glückwunsch Marcel!




Geil 

Gibt ja schon einiges zu erzählen. 
Gestern das Abschlusstraining lief nicht sooo gut wie ich es erwartet hatte, gerade im Hinblick, dass ich bis vor einer Woche noch Rotzseuche hatte.

Vor dem Start hatte ich mich gewundert die Startnummer 1128 zu haben. Das heißt ja ~ 6. Startblock. Bei der Startnummernausgabe wurde ich auch gar nicht als Lizenzler (2. Block) geführt. Nach einem aufschlussreichen Gespräch mit dem BDR-Kommissär hab ich mich dann doch an die Vorbereitung gemacht.

Philipp habe ich dann noch vor dem Start getroffen und seine super netten Eltern kennengelernt  2 rote OW-Aufkleber gabs auch!

Beim Marsch zum Startblock dann der Schock, ich stehe nicht auf der Liste, da muss das Bild von Oben enstanden sein. Ich wurde weitergereicht zu Startblock 1 (100 Beste vom Vorjahr aus 55/100km) und siehe da, hier ist ein Plätzchen für mich  Das hat mir zwar keinen wirklichen Vorteil verschafft aber die Blicke waren Gold wert. Wer steht schon mit 1000er Nummer im ersten Block? 

Das Rennen lief für mich recht Ereignislos. Als sich das Feld sortiert hatte, bin ich mein Tempo gefahren und habe mich öfter mal an ein paar Gruppen gehängt oder bin zügig weiter. Komisch das mein Puls selbst im Berg nicht über 180bpm stieg.

Da ich jetzt mal einen wirklichen Vergleich zum Vorjahr mit 8,2Kg 26er habe, bin ich echt erstaunt. Schnelle Schotterkurven im Marathon gehen mit dem 'schweren' Fuji deutlich besser und ich kann gefühlt mehr Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen.

Gerade vor dem Hintergrund der Rotzseuche (2 Wochen kein richtiges Training), ist das Ergebnis umso verblüffender. Letztes Jahr Platz 74 - dieses Jahr Platz 31 (AK. 13). 
Die Form scheint also zu stimmen und nächstes Wochenende gehts zum XCO nach Haltern.

Nach dem Rennen konnte ich mich wieder mit Philipp unterhalten der eine starke Vorstellung geliefert hat. Es wird in Sundern zwar nur die Nettozeit gewertet, aber es ist schwieriger bei den Langsameren richtig schnell zu Fahren 
5 Minuten nach mir im Ziel und Fahrtzeit nur 2 Minuten mehr als ich 

Danke nochmals für die Nudeln in der Halle


----------



## unocz (27. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> So Leute, war sehr nett hier!
> Wird Zeit mich zu verabschieden.
> Einer der Mods ist der Meinung, dass ich nicht zu euch passe - daher hat er meine Sperrung beantragt.
> Keine Bange - ist keiner von euch
> ...



verstehe nur bahnhof,
aber alles gute !


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> So Leute, war sehr nett hier!
> Wird Zeit mich zu verabschieden.
> Einer der Mods ist der Meinung, dass ich nicht zu euch passe - daher hat er meine Sperrung beantragt.
> Keine Bange - ist keiner von euch
> ...



Das geht ja garnicht
Naja werde dich dann am Alfsee sehen...mich übersieht man ja auch net soo leicht


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2013)

Noch ein Bildchen - Danke Sven


----------



## maddda (27. April 2013)

Das war doch der Bergsprint oder?

Hab grad das Garmin ausgewertet...maximal 25% Steigung an der Stelle


----------



## onkel_doc (27. April 2013)

schöne armlinge...

hallo????? was geht da mit dietmar???


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2013)

Exakt. Dank krampfender Oberschenkel wäre ich fast vom Rad gefallen.
Der Teufel hat mir aber in den Allerwertesten gepiekst und mich vorm Umfallen bewahrt.
Leider ohne Bild 

@ Dietmar: Komische Sache, darf man wohl nicht an den falschen Mod kommen 
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg am Alfsee!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> So Leute, war sehr nett hier!
> Wird Zeit mich zu verabschieden.
> Einer der Mods ist der Meinung, dass ich nicht zu euch passe - daher hat er meine Sperrung beantragt.
> Keine Bange - ist keiner von euch
> ...




Hi Dietmar.



Was genau ist passiert?  Gerne per PN.

VG Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

wie bitte? ban? lol, passiert halt nur den besten 

hatte gerade 1,5h nen typ von der nada da sitzten und haben zusammen drauf gewartet, das ich pipi muss


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

Da sollte man mal lieber den Kindergarten hier beenden! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620537&page=6


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

Ist dort Dietmar verwarnt worden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2013)

ne, in nem hersteller forum (transalp)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. April 2013)

So, jetzt geht's zur Nachbarschaft. Geburtstag.
Heute hebe ich mal richtig Einen auf das schaizz Wetter.....  

VG


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, jetzt geht's zur Nachbarschaft. Geburtstag.
> Heute hebe ich mal richtig Einen auf das schaizz Wetter.....
> 
> VG



Was hebst du denn Marco? Wieder mit Limo verdünnten Wein oder was das war?


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ist dort Dietmar verwarnt worden?



Toller Mod (ohne Durchblick)!
Brauchst doch nur Dietmars letzte Beiträge anschauen, da findest du es doch ganz einfach.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da sollte man mal lieber den Kindergarten hier beenden!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620537&page=6



  Was soll man da noch sagen? Der ganze Thread ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Toller Mod (ohne Durchblick)!
> _Brauchst doch nur Dietmars letzte Beiträge anschauen,_ da findest du es doch ganz einfach.



Habe ich gemacht...... Alles leer!
Nur ich_ fast_ voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Morgen Jungens!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

Morsche... In Schuh kam ich schon mal rein... Gleich mal in der Garage 1-2runden drehen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Große Garage oder Rolle?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

Ruckedigu ruckedigu, Blut ist im Schuh...
S´(ascha) ist die rechte Braut nicht! 


Guten Morgen!


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Und Marco, falls du wieder wach wirst, zum Zeitpunkt der Fragestellung war noch alles da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht was sonst so gelaufen ist, aber mMn wäre das doch erstmal nur eine Verwarnung für Dietmar gewesen oder?


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2013)

Ich hatte es mal überflogen und fand es keineswegs krass. Und recht hatte er auch noch! Weiß nicht ob da privat noch was abging und einiges war auch schon gelöscht. Jedenfalls Schwachsinn, da habe ich hier schon viel schlimmere Dinge erlebt. Weiß auch nicht ob dass ein so´n Spinner allein entscheiden darf?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Große Garage oder Rolle?



Tiefgarage. Will ja nur schauen, ob ich treten kann und es somit Sinn hat nach Hausach zu fahren...

Blut im Schuh hatte ich schon mal,... Der scheiß geht kaum noch raus,... Aber heute fahre ich eh für alten sidi...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

Wie hast´n den Fuß jetzt letztlich verarztet?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2013)

moin jungs

Dietmar wurde zweimal verwarnt und dann hat er aufgedreht...hat er mir so geschrieben...

Ich geh dann mal nen kaffe schlürfen und später mit dem kleinen ins kino.

diesen schauen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wie hast´n den Fuß jetzt letztlich verarztet?



Beim Treppe hoch rennen mit adiletten ab gerutscht und au der Unterseite vom großen Zeh 50cent Stück groß haut komplett bis aufs Bindegewebe abgerissen,... Brennt wie sau! Aber mit den neuen sidi ist es echt gut, da bewegt sich über haupt nix! Ich hoffe nur das ich nix laufen muss,...

Ja ja,... So nen Ban kenne ich... Aber manche Leute,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Dietmar wurde zweimal verwarnt und dann hat er aufgedreht...hat er mir so geschrieben...
> 
> ...



Oh, dann ist das natürlich schon etwas anderes...


----------



## reddevil72 (28. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> Dietmar wurde zweimal verwarnt und dann hat er aufgedreht...hat er mir so geschrieben...
> 
> ...



Viel Vergnügen. Ist ganz unterhaltsam. 

Das neue Bike hängt im Keller, muss noch warten bis ich mich wieder frei bewegen darf, Notfalldienst. Aber vielleicht reichts noch zum Fussball, wobei das in Bern momentan wenig erfreulich ist...


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Beim Treppe hoch rennen mit adiletten ab gerutscht und au der Unterseite vom großen Zeh 50cent Stück groß haut komplett bis aufs Bindegewebe abgerissen,... Brennt wie sau! Aber mit den neuen sidi ist es echt gut, da bewegt sich über haupt nix! Ich hoffe nur das ich nix laufen muss,...



Jetzt ist mir schon wieder von der Story schlecht geworden, danke! 
Mit "verarzten" meinte ich, wie du den Zeh vor Reibung, Bluten usw. schützt.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Viel Vergnügen. Ist ganz unterhaltsam.
> 
> Das neue Bike hängt im Keller, muss noch warten bis ich mich wieder frei bewegen darf, Notfalldienst. Aber vielleicht reichts noch zum Fussball, wobei das in Bern momentan wenig erfreulich ist...




da gehts meinem heimatverrein besser...hopp SG...

Kann mich im moment auch nur rduziert bewegen. Fahrrad fahrn geht recht gut mit dem bein aber laufen ist immer ne kleinere tortur.

Mein oberschenkel ist blau und kniekehle ist auch ned so gut.
Beim arzt war ich noch nicht...sollte aber auch ohne gehen. denke mal ne bänderdehnung hinten und vorne einfach nen schlagtrauma vom feinsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir schon wieder von der Story schlecht geworden, danke!
> Mit "verarzten" meinte ich, wie du den Zeh vor Reibung, Bluten usw. schützt.



Kann man net viel machen... Pflaster drauf und Zähne zusammen. Entweder es geht, oder net... Bewegung minimieren durch Schuh zu knallen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (28. April 2013)

moin


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Hier mal die Garminauswertung von gestern:






Offizielle Rennzeit: 2:29:53
Ak Männer 15/67
Overall 44/537
HF Schnitt 179
HM Laut garmin 1399
KM: 53,9
AVG: 21,2 km/h
KCal: 1973

Bülder und den allseits beliebten Rennbericht gibt es später


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

Der HF schnitt ist krass! Kolibri Herz? Wo ist deine Schwelle? Herz Volumen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2013)

Juhuu, Rennbericht!


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der HF schnitt ist krass! Kolibri Herz? Wo ist deine Schwelle? Herz Volumen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Der Schnitt kommt auch dadurch zu stande, dass das Garmin in der ersten Zeit etwas gestört wurde(siehe 225bpm usw)...kannste ja auch am Start sehen

Zur Schwelle usw kann ich nix sagen, hab noch keine LD gemacht...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Man ist das krass. Die letzten Rennen hatte ich auch Avg ~180bpm. 
Jetzt in Sundern Avg 169bpm und Max 185bpm.
Bin wohl doch noch nicht ganz fit...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

"heißes WE"-----Super Rennfahrer, neue Verletzte, einen Rausschmiss, eine Rätselaufgabe (ev. Feuerwehrmann?-----usw.
und das bei dem Wetter. @Flo, Du hast meine Frau "glücklich" gemacht....1:3 ist super---mehr davon @Sasche, der Fußschmerz lenkt von den anderen Schmerzen ab.

Na Denne, noch einen schönen Sonntag(die Sonne kommt gerade raus)


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> 
> @Flo, Du hast meine Frau "glücklich" gemacht....1:3 ist super---mehr davon



Moin Jens!
 Du solltest das vielleicht etwas ausformulieren... 

Gut, dann bleibe ich bei dem Verhältnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @_Flo_, Du hast meine Frau "glücklich" gemacht....1:3 ist super---mehr davon



Also darüber hätte ich auch gern noch paar Details erfahren Jens! 
Hier kommt die Sonne auch raus, ich bin mit den Jungs allein und Claudia
ist eben bei Dir im Kaff in der Klinik, Kinder glücklich machen. Danach noch in Zeitz.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Also irgendwie hab ich gestern den DA-Umwerfer verbogen. Die Leitbleche stehen komisch. Jetzt hab ich den aber neu justiert und er funktioniert besser als vorher?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

Marcel, mach ´ne 3D-Zeichnung davon und verkauf´s an Shimano! 

Wo wir gerade bei Defekten sind: 
Ich wollte heute mein CB SL-Pedal fetten und habe dabei endgültig die Abdeckkappe zerstört -ist wohl festgebacken. 
Vom unerreichbaren Lager trennt mich nun ein Plastikklumpen. 
Vorerst ist also gar nicht an einen Austausch gegen die Alu-Teile zu denken..

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Irgendwie bekommst du das doch wieder raus?!
Abdeckkappen sind ja auch bei den Lagerkits dabei.


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich gestern den DA-Umwerfer verbogen. Die Leitbleche stehen komisch. Jetzt hab ich den aber neu justiert und er funktioniert besser als vorher?!



Hatte ich auch mal bei nem XT Schuppser...der funzte auch besser als vorher


Sag mal funzt der DA mit Sram griffen optimal? Fahre ja immernoch den "schweren" X0


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Drehgriffe und DA gehen super zusammen. Besser als SLX.
Beim DA 7900 sollen die Hebelkräfte geringer sein, da der Umlenkhebel anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Die Drehgriffe haben ja eh die gleiche übersetzung wie meine Trigger...mmh wäre zu überlgegen...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Hast eben eine feine Rasterung. Bräuchte ich wohl jetzt auch nicht mehr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

Herzlichste Cola-Aspach-Grüsse!!      ..Moin.....

Aaaaaalter  Schewede,
ein weiterer Nachbar (Polizist!!!) hat mich sowas von unter den Tisch gesoffen. Puuuuh..
Habe mir die Nacht dann iwi ein Zug geholt und konnte kaum schlafen.
War um kurz vor 8Uhr wach.
Also schnell 2 grosse Krüger Creme Capuccino und ab auf's Rad.
Alles gut!   - Bis ich abgestiegen bin... 
War bis eben in der heissen Wanne und jetzt gibt es schön dick Finalgon auf den Rücken.
Das macht so warm, damit kann man 'nen Grill anstecken....


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2013)

Gibts jetzt Cappu aus der Dose Marco? Da ist der Kaffeeanteil aber recht gering. Wieviel musst du denn da jetzt am Tag trinken? 
Da erhol dich mal gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

2 Große = 1L.
Sind die großen Weihnachtshumpen....  
Schon iwi bissl viel. Aber lecker!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Marcel, mach ´ne 3D-Zeichnung davon und verkauf´s an Shimano!
> 
> Wo wir gerade bei Defekten sind:
> Ich wollte heute mein CB SL-Pedal fetten und habe dabei endgültig die Abdeckkappe zerstört -ist wohl festgebacken.
> ...


 
Flo, wenn Du die Schraube raus hast legst Du das Rad(wenn die Pedalen am Rad sind) auf die Seite und gießt in die Öffnung irgendein zähfließendes Getriebeoel, dann schraubst Du die Plasteschraube langsam wieder rein und das Oel wird in die Lager gepresst.(eine Seite nach der Anderen)



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Herzlichste Cola-Aspach-Grüsse!!      ..Moin.....
> 
> Aaaaaalter  Schewede,
> ein weiterer Nachbar (Polizist!!!) hat mich sowas von unter den Tisch gesoffen. Puuuuh..
> ...


Wir brauchen ein Wunden-Thread mit Bildern


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Marcel, mach ´ne 3D-Zeichnung davon und verkauf´s an Shimano!
> 
> Wo wir gerade bei Defekten sind:
> Ich wollte heute mein CB SL-Pedal fetten und habe dabei endgültig die Abdeckkappe zerstört -ist wohl festgebacken.
> ...


Wenn die Plastekappen nicht rausgehen kannst Du einen breiten Schraubendreher mit dem Dremel speziell anschleifen und den Dreher mit Druck in die Schraube drücken und drehen(links rumm), Ansonsten kommst Du zu mir


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

So mein kleiner Rennbericht ist auch feddsch:
http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?69-SKS-Marathon-in-Sundern


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2013)

Danke für den schönen Bericht Philipp! 
Freu mich da jedesmal drauf!!!!


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, das motiviert

Apropos könnt ihr mir mal eure Adressen, und bestellmengen von wegen der Aufkleber via PN schicken?

Es gibt Pilipp Rot Benjamin Rot Philipp Schwarz und Benjamin Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

sooo... 31. von 48 startern. letzter, der nicht ueberrundet wurde. ziemlich zaeh und zum teil viel zu verwinkelt... aber spass hat es gemacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

Schöner Rennbericht, Philipp! 
Mensch, machmal wäre ich auch gerne 10 Jahre jünger. Würde alles viel konsequenter angehen! 

Wegen der Aufklebermenge, Philipp  ->  IG !!
Sollte so aktuell sein.  -  Nur bei mir jeweils 1x mehr für Nina.


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Danke

Ach stimmt an die IG hatte ich gar net gedacht

Trotzde brauch ich noch von jedem ne Pn wegen der Adresse


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

Von gestern...


----------



## maddda (28. April 2013)

Die Spezikurbel is einfach Geil!
Hast ja richtig Horrorfilmnebel bei dir im Wald


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Spezikurbel is einfach Geil!
> Hast ja richtig Horrorfilmnebel bei dir im Wald



Deshalb ziert Sie jetzt auch das Niner! 


F**k Nebel! Eigentlich wollten wir zu den Ritterspielen in Freienfels, aber bei 0,5 Grad....


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2013)

Klasse Rennbericht Sascha 
Kurz und pregnant 

FÃ¼r 85â¬ VerschleiÃteile. Eigentlich hÃ¤tte ich auch gleich noch eine Kassette + Kette fÃ¼rs Bergamont bestellen kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2013)

Teilweise super Rennberichte
Sascha, musst Du jetzt mit den Sidis schlafen?
Flo????, hast Du dich in den Pedalen verbissen?
Marco, sieht gespenstig aus bei Euch im Wald, lange bist Du anscheinend nicht gefahren so ohne Flasche (hast dich Alleine nicht in den Wald getraut)

Ein Bild in der Nähe von unserem "Kaff"--stimmts Veikko




Rudelsburg und Saaleck


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

So, bin auch wieder rein. 
Schöne 60km-Runde gedreht, allerdings mit bestimmt 50% Asphalt dabei.

Philipps Rennbericht werde ich mir auch gleich noch vornehmen! 

@ Jens: Ich schaue mal, wie ich das Teil heraus bekomme. 
Falls nicht, bin ich es, der Sturm klingelt. 

Gegenüber Rudelsburg und Burg Saaleck, Jens?

@ Marco: Super Stimmung auf deinem Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. April 2013)

Danke!

  @jensiII

Die Flasche stand hinter der Cam.   -   Und NEIN, ich meine nicht mich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2013)

Flo, Du kennst dich aus, das ist die Wiese in der Nähe des "Himmelreichs"
Das Bild habe ich Heute Nachmittag gemacht, leider ohne die angesagte Sonne und Kalt war es auch
Bei mir waren es knapp 40km/830Hm in 2 Stunden im schlammigen Gelände


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2013)

Du hast es ja sogar drunter geschrieben... Übersehen! 
Leider war ich noch nicht dort, natürlich aber gegenüber der Wiese!


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2013)

Ich hab heute mal 30 min Rekom auf der Rolle gefahren.. eigentlich stand ein Rennen an, aber dank der Erkältung wurde daraus nix. Hoffe ich kann am Di wieder ins Training einsteigen..
Aus Frust hab ich aber heute Abend dann günstig n Gar min 500 auf ebay geschossen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

Das mit den sidi schlafen wäre noch ne Idee,... Tut gerade "weh wie ein abgerissener Schwanz" (welcher Film? )

Es ist aber auch ne doofe Idee das Lizenz rennen durch den Slalom vom kidscup zu schicken... Da war alles zu groß: Radstand, Lenker und Fahrer... Und der war am Berg noch zu schwer...
Ne, für nen Marathon Fahrer mit Dieselmotor war es OK 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal 30 min Rekom auf der Rolle gefahren.. eigentlich stand ein Rennen an, aber dank der Erkältung wurde daraus nix. Hoffe ich kann am Di wieder ins Training einsteigen..
> Aus Frust hab ich aber heute Abend dann günstig n Gar min 500 auf ebay geschossen



Sehr gut!  bin auch begeistert!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2013)

Moin Marcel und Rest!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits!
so, jetzt können wir uns in der Woche wieder die Wunden lecken




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit den sidi schlafen wäre noch ne Idee,... Tut gerade "weh wie ein abgerissener Schwanz" (welcher Film? )
> 
> Es ist aber auch ne doofe Idee das Lizenz rennen durch den Slalom vom kidscup zu schicken... Da war alles zu groß: Radstand, Lenker und Fahrer... Und der war am Berg noch zu schwer...
> Ne, für nen Marathon Fahrer mit Dieselmotor war es OK
> ...


 
Noch dümmer ist die Idee, wenn der Slalom auf einer frisch gemähten Dornen-Gestrüpp-Wiese aufgebaut wird und man nicht schlauchlos unterwegs ist. 1/3 der Fahrer(CC) hatte einen Plattfuß( ich auch)

Keine Ahnung wie der Film heißt


----------



## maddda (29. April 2013)

Moin Leute


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2013)

Servus,... Gerade erste von 2 zahnarztsitzungen heute und morgen gehabt... Total taube klappe... So muessen doch 2 trainingsfreie tage aussehen :/

Der film? Keine tarantino fans da???

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2013)

moin jungs bin dann mal bei den franzosen für 4 monate zur arbeit. Wird bischen weniger von mir sein die nächste zeit.

grüsse


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2013)

Salut et à bientôt, Jens! 


Sascha, was gab´s? Weisheitszähne?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2013)

zahnfleischtaschen reiningung nennt sich das. minimal ablagerung unter dem zahnfleisch weg machen... bissle wie ne proffesionelle zahnreiningung nur unter dem zahnfleisch. kein grosser akt, aber wird halt in 2 sitzungen (oben/unten) gemacht und komplet weggespritzt. keien angst hab extra nen wisch fuer die nada da, sollte der kontrolleur heute wieder da stehen,...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs bin dann mal bei den franzosen für 4 monate zur arbeit. Wird bischen weniger von mir sein die nächste zeit.
> 
> grüsse


 
Ist das Rätsel schon gelöst? ---Man sieht es nicht...-----ev. Starkstrom- E.-Monteur?
oder Kraftwerkler?


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2013)

Nö, noch nicht gelöst JensIII.
Aber ich denke der arbeitet nicht "richtig". 
Also der macht sich nicht dreckig, bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2013)

Irgendwas wird produziert


----------



## baloo (29. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Servus,... Gerade erste von 2 zahnarztsitzungen heute und morgen gehabt... Total taube klappe... So muessen doch 2 trainingsfreie tage aussehen :/
> 
> Der film? Keine tarantino fans da???
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Wir wurde heute morgen ein Weissheitszahn gezogen, zum Glück nur der Zahn und nicht die Weissheit!


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist euch schon mal ein SKS Rennkompressor kaputt gegangen?
> 
> Plötzlich flutschte das Gestänge ohne Widerstand durch, als ich während des Pumpens Druck aufbauen wollte.
> 
> ...









Teil numero 8 ist in die Pumpe gefallen; ließ sich nicht heraus holen.

Der Händler hat bei SKS angerufen, ein neues Teil wurde geschickt und nun funzt die Pumpe wieder 1A


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2013)

Ab und zu lohnt es sich, etwas gescheites zu kaufen und nicht nach der wegwirf mentalitaet zu leben! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ab und zu lohnt es sich, etwas gescheites zu kaufen und nicht nach der wegwirf mentalitaet zu leben!
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## reddevil72 (29. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs bin dann mal bei den franzosen für 4 monate zur arbeit. Wird bischen weniger von mir sein die nächste zeit.
> 
> grüsse



Darf Dein Arbeitgeber überhaupt bei den Franz-Männern arbeiten?

Gruss St.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. April 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> RIP Burry Stander


 WAS?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2013)

Nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, wie?


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Darf Dein Arbeitgeber überhaupt bei den Franz-Männern arbeiten?
> 
> Gruss St.



wir haben da ein bilaterales abkommen geschlossen...ah ja ist ja nur in NE nicht gerade in FR...

war geil heute, hab nur bahnhof (gare) und zug (train) vertsanden
ging ganz gut aber der kopf raucht schon bischen. Die jungs haben gedacht ich bin sprachlich nen genie und kann gleich alles. Als erstes moin und dann gings schon ab zum arbeiten...

so jetzt könnt ihr weiterraten

gute nacht jungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

moin jungs...


----------



## reddevil72 (30. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs...



War ja kurze Nacht...


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Moin Jungs.

Heiteres Beruferaten mit Jens. 






Da stell ich dann gleich mal noch die Frage ob du vom Staat bezahlt wirst Jens.


----------



## InoX (30. April 2013)

Moin, darf ich mitspielen Jens?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Moin!

Jens ist bestimmt Übersetzer von deutsch/switzerdeutsch. 
Die Franzmänner waren natürlich neidisch und Jens darf jetzt auch französisch.... ähhh


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin, darf ich mitspielen Jens?



Eigentlich nicht sonst bekomm ICH ja nie die Toblerone! 
Außer du trittst diese im Falle des Gewinnes an mich ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Ruhig!
Ich denke mein Tipp war richtig. Also kommt die Toblerone zu mir.


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Ich glaub bei der Größe können wir teilen sonst:


----------



## InoX (30. April 2013)

Ich weiß es ja.


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ja.



Warum, woher und weshalb DU?
Ich kenne ja auch paar die es wissen aber ich will ja auch nicht fragen.
Mich verwirrt jetzt nur dass DU es auch weißt!!!!
Frechheit!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ja.



Phillip psssst...

ansonsten verfällt der gewinn der toblerone...

Veikko welches schweinderl hättest du gerne






vielleicht bin ich ja...






meine mitarbeiter...


----------



## InoX (30. April 2013)

Ich denke ich sollte doch etwas anderes studieren.

 @Metrum: weil ICH toll bin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

Was ist Produzieren?
lt. Wiki:----
"Zitat"
*Begriffsklärung Produktion [Bearbeiten]*

Der Begriff der Produktion ist dabei zunächst nicht auf den industriellen Bereich beschränkt, sondern bezeichnet ebenfalls die _Herstellung_ von _Gütern_ im Allgemeinen. Produziert wird ebenso im Handwerk, in der Land- und Forstwirtschaft und auf künstlerischem Gebiet. Dienstleistungen sind eingeschränkt _produzierbar_, solange ein zumindest in Maßen als Gegenstand zu begreifendes Produkt erzeugt wird (Fernsehsendung). In Verlagen bleibt die traditionelle Bezeichnung Herstellung als großer Arbeitsbereich, zuständig für Papier und Online-Organisation, Satz etc. Nicht lagerbare Wirtschaftsgüter, wie beispielsweise Elektrizität, werden dagegen in der Regel nicht produziert, sondern _bereitgestellt_.
In der industriellen Produktion wird die _Fertigung_ (von Stückgütern), die _Prozessfertigung_ (von Fließgütern) und die _Verfahrenstechnik_ (von Rohstoffen zu Gütern) unterschieden.

Unter _Fertigungstechnik_ versteht man die _Herstellung_ und _Montage_ von diskreten, zählbaren Teilen. Die verschiedenen Fertigungsverfahren werden aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht unterschieden nach der Fertigungsart, welche nach dem _Fertigungstyp_ mit Anzahl der gefertigten Teile als Einteilungskriterium und der _Fertigungsorganisation_ differenziert wird. Die _Fertigungstechnik_ beschreibt die technischen Methoden der Fertigung.
In der _prozesstechnischen Produktion (Prozessfertigung)_ wird der Güterausstoß mengen- oder volumenorientiert gemessen. Anwendungsgebiete sind v. a. die chemische und Nahrungsmittelindustrie, Rohstoffförderung sowie Schüttgüter wie Zement.
In der _Verfahrenstechnik_ wird primär die _Verarbeitung_ von Rohmaterialien zu einem Produkt betrachtet. Dabei werden kontinuierliche und diskontinuierliche Prozesse unterschieden
"Zitat Ende"


onkel_doc schrieb:


> Veikko totaaaaaal falsch....
> 
> für dich, ich produzier was, was man ned anfassen kann...
> 
> hast dus no ned bei google versucht???


Veikko, kann man seine Arbeit auch Produzieren nennen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. April 2013)

Ich will mitraten..  

Die Baywatchnixe i.d. Mitte sieht aus wie Birgit Schrowange vor 106 Jahren.  



Moin erstmal!



Mein Tip: Zoll? BGS oder sowas?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Marco, er sagt aber, das er was produziert was man nicht anfassen kann Stromerzeuger (weil richtigen Strom fast man nicht an)hatte ich Gestern getippt aber das ist nicht Produzieren sondern Bereitstellen


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

maggooooooo, jatzt hast du die toblerone von veikko gegrabscht...tja veikko sorry, dass sie an maggo geht

stimmt beides maggo, ich glaub du hast es schon gewusst weil ichs mal erwähnt habe...du sack!!!!

muss mal wieder los...die russen (so sagt man bei uns den franzmännern)warten...

ich produziere schon was...und unter anderem sind wir die grösste einnahmequelle der schweiz mit ca 70 milliarden Sfr...

ich produziere stress bei den reisenden, die die schweiz bereisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Moin

Ich will mitmachen:

Vielleicht Salz oder Flusssäure, kann man produzieren aber nicht anfassen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Blöde Zweischichtengesellschaft!
> 
> Ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit Polizei/Zoll und vlt. Hunden zu tun.
> 
> Werde einfach mal Jens+Schweiz bei google eingeben.


 
Haha, er produziert was, und eine Falschaussage hat er auch "produziert"


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2013)

2. Runde zahnarzt. Make my day!
Aber geht auch rum... Hatte ich schon "spassigere" sachen: tossi 1-5 bestimmung war z.b. Sehr schoen. Oder 15cm drainage aus dem knie ziehen...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Na dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung!


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2013)

Moin!



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, wie?



Nö, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Haha, er produziert was, und eine Falschaussage hat er auch "produziert"



na das gehört in menem beruf dazu 
Bin ja nicht mehr direckt an der front...bin in der ausbildung tätig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 2. Runde zahnarzt. Make my day!
> Aber geht auch rum... Hatte ich schon "spassigere" sachen: tossi 1-5 bestimmung war z.b. Sehr schoen. Oder 15cm drainage aus dem knie ziehen...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


Gewichtstuning auf höchstem Niveau
Gute Besserung----Die Speiseeiszeit hat ja noch nicht angefangen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na das gehört in menem beruf dazu
> Bin ja nicht mehr direckt an der front...bin in der ausbildung tätig...


Eine kleine Packung "Tobis" hat der Veikko aber auch verdient


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2013)

Soo fertig. Aber essen geht erstmal net. Sonst beis ich ein loch in die backe...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

fühle mit dir. letzten freitag habe ich meien wurzelbehandlung beendet bekommen. aua...

mein linkes bein ist immer noch nicht komplett funktionsfähig und nächstea wochenende ist riva...wenn ich dann noch nen startplatz bekomme.

der start ganz hinten kackt mich ja schon an aber ich möchte mich dieses jahr nicht immer voranmelden und flexibel bleiben.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Eine kleine Packung "Tobis" hat der Veikko aber auch verdient



klar doch...bei maggo wars ja direkt du bist...udnbei veikko nur ne vermutung...das reicht natürlich ned für die grosse toblerone


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Jens, bist du vielleicht Ausbilder bei der SBB?


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Also sorry dass ich eben biken war - aaaaber habe ich nicht gestern schon Zoll erwähnt?!!!!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

ne ne SBB is nicht...

arbeite beim grenzschutz der eidg zollverwaltung...

NEIN...wir sind keine beamten mehr...gemäss neuem bundespersonalgesetz...


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Als ich geschaut habe, wie wenig die SBB einnimmt, war´s klar, dass es doch die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung ist, wie Veikko tippte! 

Du hattest ja auch schon um den heißen Brei geredet, wegen Nicht-EU usw.... 

 Und wieso sitzt dein Französisch als Schweizer eigentlich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Blöde Zweischichtengesellschaft!
> 
> Ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit Polizei/*Zoll *und vlt. Hunden zu tun.
> 
> Werde einfach mal Jens+Schweiz bei google eingeben.



*27.04.15:04 !!!!*

*Und im Gegensatz zu Maggo OHNE Fragezeichen*!!!!!! 
Aber der Teufel scheiszt immer auf die größten Haufen!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

sorry veikko... du hast recht. verd...warum habt ihr auch immer alles noch so im kopp???

Werde dann mal zwei toblerone kaufen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2013)

Boar gerade nen Liter mango Apfel avokado smoothy... Lecker, aber kein essen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Aber meine muss einen Zacken mehr haben als die vom Marco, weil ich es eher wusste. Da musst du bei ihm eine abbeißen!


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Iiiiieeeh Mango! :kotz:


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber meine muss einen Zacken mehr haben als die vom Marco, weil ich es eher wusste. Da musst du bei ihm eine abbeißen!


 
Ich beiße auch noch eine Ecke ab, Veikko, immerhin habe ich Dich die ganze Zeit verteidigt, als Du nicht Hier warst.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

veikko sie mal

deine...







die von marco


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Endlich verstehen wir uns mal Jens!!! 

(Vielleicht nochmal draufspucken, wenns geht!)

Jens III. Danke, dafür hat man ja Freunde!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. April 2013)

Nein, ich wusste es vorher auch nicht. Ääährlich!!  

Sascha, gute Besserung.


----------



## unocz (30. April 2013)

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Matze!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2013)

Danke,... So langsam kehrt das Gefühl zurück...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (30. April 2013)

Hi Mädels,
habt ihrs endlich geschafft.
Ich will auch eine Toblerone für meine Verschwiegenheit haben.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

tja...bekommt ihr alle im august...

ansosnten brauch ich nen sponsor...die von marco hat mich 18.- sfr gekostet.

Marco du hast ja schon eine bekommen.

Phillip du hast schon ne Hope zum guten  preis von mir bekommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja...bekommt ihr alle im *august*...
> 
> ansosnten brauch ich nen sponsor...die von marco hat mich 18.- sfr gekostet.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn im August???


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was ist denn im August???



*Korsakow-Syndrom?*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. April 2013)

ups mal ne Bild

so muß es erstmal laufen



Vorbau nun 100mm und 10fach


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Ist aber ein langer Vorbau fürn 29er Maik - und die Bonti Felgen gefallen mir gar nicht. Aber der Rahmen ist schön.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Korsakow-Syndrom?*


Hab noch nichts von einem Treffen beim doc gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. April 2013)

laufen und passen soll es...finde 100mm schon kurz...einmal matsch und sie sind schwarz


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> laufen und passen soll es...finde 100mm schon kurz...*einmal matsch und sie sind schwarz*


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Sieht super aus, Maik!
Mir gefallen am farblichen Konzept gerade die grauen Felgen an DIESEM Blau von On One, würde sie nur cleanen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. April 2013)

Danke!

Konzept naja...frag Marco mal der schümpft immer mit mir (viele Teile waren da oder "günstig" da zweitbike)


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, Maik!
> Mir gefallen am farblichen Konzept gerade die grauen Felgen an DIESEM Blau von On One, würde sie nur cleanen.



Wie kann jemand mit so nem schlechten Geschmack wie Du so ein schönes Pipedream aufbauen? Oder haste das fertig gekauft?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Wer hat denn in der Forsa-Umfrage letztens Kristina Schröder als kompetentesten Politiker angegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Ich nicht, ich stimme immer für Dirk Niebel!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Eine so ehrliche Meinungsäußerung macht jegliche Satire natürlich obsolet!


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Wobei ich mir darüber schon länger Gedanken mache. Gibt auch Bilder wo es noch ähnlicher ist. Ist Kristina Schröder die Tochter von Günter Netzer?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Bin ich jetzt in einem Politquiz gelandet.
Das kommt schon ständig in der Glotze

Maik, mich stört der Hintergrund auf dem Bild und der verrostete Grill


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Eine so ehrliche Meinungsäußerung macht jegliche Satire natürlich obsolet!



Eigentlich finde ich es ja so klasse dass die FDP das Ministerium bekam was sie immer abschaffen wollten!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich es ja so klasse dass die FDP das Ministerium bekam was sie immer abschaffen wollten!



Das stimmt! Realsatire...

Die Ähnlichkeit der beiden ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt in einem Politquiz gelandet.
> Das kommt schon ständig in der Glotze



 Ruhe, Sie Hinterbänkler!


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ruhe, Sie Hinterbänkler!



Hinterbänkler?
Der läuft unter "Andere" weil er an der 5% Hürde scheitert.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Stimmt! Macht aber einen auf Chef....


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt, macht doch keinen Spaß mit Euch 4 Jahre im gleichen Raum  Das hält doch keiner aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Das sind doch noch die Schuhe vom Möllemann - oder?!


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt, macht doch keinen Spaß mit Euch 4 Jahre im gleichen Raum  Das hält doch keiner aus



Ach, da musst du nur hin wenn du wirklich willst - bei gleichen Bezügen! 






Muss jetzt erstmal einkaufen gehen und mit dem Hund.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

4 Jahre, Jens? Wir regieren durch! 

Stand das nicht im Stürmer, dass Westerwelle die jetzt aufträgt?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Soooo!
Wochenende 
Das wird gleich gebürtig gefeiert.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soooo!
> Wochenende
> Das wird gleich gebürtig gefeiert.



Wenn du den gleichen Kalender hast wie Benjamin, wundert mich nichts mehr.




BENDERR schrieb:


> ende märz?
> auf meinem kalender ist erst mitte januar:


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Morgen habt ihr doch auch alle frei?

Ein Prof ist kurzerhand am CERN Teilchen schubbsen, ein anderer hat nur im 2 Wochenrythmus und den Rest hab ich vorbearbeitet


----------



## onkel_doc (30. April 2013)

kommen wieder alle profs in die schweiz um was zu lernen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, war er schon vor dem LHC oben und hat den ATLAS mitentwickelt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. April 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja...bekommt ihr alle im *august*...
> 
> ansosnten brauch ich nen sponsor...die von marco hat mich 18.- sfr gekostet.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn im August?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 4 Jahre, Jens? Wir regieren durch!


Das wolln se Alle


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was ist denn im August?


Da tritt die Schweiz der Euro-Zone bei


......Aufwertung ihrer Währung. Das zeigt Wirkung. Die stolzen Schweizer erwägen seit einigen Tagen ganz offen, den Franken an den Euro zu binden. Vorerst nur vorübergehend. Aber wer weiß? Träumen wird man ja wohl noch dürfen...


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Marcel, definiere " gebürtig" feiern!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Also um 19:30 gehts ins FZW. Da ist dann eine Leinwand und wir gucken wie die Jungs spielen. Bier in Massen. 
Nach gewonnenem Spiel wird dann in den Mai gefeiert 
Wichtig ist immer, schon beim Feiern weibliche Gesellschaft dabei zu haben...


----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Nabend Jungs...

Heute war ein toller Tag, auf dem weg zur Uni hat mich auffer Autobahn nen Königsegg überholt, schon alleine dafür hat es sich gelohnt aufzustehen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Wie klingt der 8-Zylinder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Hab leider nichts hören können, der ist in ner Kollonne mit nem SL55 GT3 und nem F430 gefahren, die sind so halbwegs langsam unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Minderwertige billig Gesellschaft


----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Hab ich auch gedacht, wobei der SL 55 irgend ne Black Series oder FAB Desgin geschichte zu sein schien, habs so schnell net erkennen können...


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also um 19:30 gehts ins FZW. Da ist dann eine Leinwand und wir gucken wie die Jungs spielen. Bier in Massen.
> Nach gewonnenem Spiel wird dann in den Mai gefeiert
> Wichtig ist immer, schon beim Feiern weibliche Gesellschaft dabei zu haben...



Ach so, du meinst _gebührend_ feiern und nicht gebürtig! 
Lass dir aber irgendwo das Ergebnis notieren sonst wirst du morgen Früh munter und musst erstmal ins Netz.


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab leider nichts hören können, der ist in ner Kollonne mit nem SL55 GT3 und nem F430 gefahren, die sind so halbwegs langsam unterwegs gewesen




Hättest vlt. auch mal deine Justin Bieber CD leiser machen müssen?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Auhhh Veikko! 
Recht hast du 
Schande über mein Haupt. Zum Glück muss ich später nur technische Zeichnungen lesen und Schreiben können.

Bis morgen Jungs!


----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

> Hättest vlt. auch mal deine Justin Bieber CD leiser machen müssen?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2013)

Ich dacht Philipp wär Metalhead. Wie kann man sich in einer Person nur so täuschen...


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Viel Spaß Marcel!
Ich muss mir wieder im Netz nen Russenstream suchen.


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich dacht Philipp wär Metalhead. Wie kann man sich in einer Person nur so täuschen...




http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn...ion-cover-music-video_shortfilms#.UX_5l0r2A98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Ich sach jez nix mehr dazu


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also um 19:30 gehts ins FZW. Da ist dann eine Leinwand und wir gucken wie die Jungs spielen. Bier in Massen.
> Nach gewonnenem Spiel wird dann in den Mai gefeiert
> Wichtig ist immer, schon beim Feiern weibliche Gesellschaft dabei zu haben...


Viel Spaß!!! uns lasst die "Sau" raus


----------



## Junior97 (30. April 2013)

Moin Jungs


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also um 19:30 gehts ins FZW. Da ist dann eine Leinwand und wir gucken wie die Jungs spielen. Bier in Massen.
> Nach gewonnenem Spiel wird dann in den Mai gefeiert
> Wichtig ist immer, schon beim Feiern weibliche Gesellschaft dabei zu haben...


Viel Spaß!!! und lasst die "Sau" raus


----------



## unocz (30. April 2013)

Naaaabend jungs


----------



## reddevil72 (30. April 2013)

Abend Jungs. Heute mal die erste vernÃ¼nftige Runde auf 29er gedreht. Das Ding lÃ¤uft super. Dann mal kurz arbeiten. Und jetzt Fussi. Wenn schon unser gelbschwarz keine Freude macht, dann halt das aus dem grossen Kanton. 
 @Jens/Doc: am WE in Solothurn? Bin sicher am Samstag zum Eliterennen dort. Als Zuschauerð


----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Nabend Leute, könnt ihr mir noch die restlichen adressen von wegen der aufkleber per pn schreiben?

Hab bis jetzt die aufkleber für Benjamin, JensIII, Sascha, Marco und Florian Versandfertig, von den anderen fehlen mir noch die Adressen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. April 2013)

Hi Philipp,

Marcus'  Addy hast du auch schon?!


----------



## maddda (30. April 2013)

Jul stimmt hab ich erst gemerkt, als ich's geschrieben hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. April 2013)

Morgen geht's zum Radrennen als Zuschauer. Wie jeden 1. MAI !
Fahren sogar durch unser Örtchen, aber wir fangen die Jungs an div. anderen Stationen ab. - Kurze Strecke für uns , danke MTB und fast Luftlinie...

http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/

Früher bekannt unter "Rund um den Henninger Turm"....


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Abend Jungs. Heute mal die erste vernÃ¼nftige Runde auf 29er gedreht. Das Ding lÃ¤uft super. Dann mal kurz arbeiten. Und jetzt Fussi. Wenn schon unser gelbschwarz keine Freude macht, dann halt das aus dem grossen Kanton.
> @_Jens_/Doc: am WE in Solothurn? Bin sicher am Samstag zum Eliterennen dort. Als Zuschauerð



Hei man nai...bin in riva am start...Riva und Solothurn falled damou aufs gliche wucheendi

e wuche spÃ¤ter bin in singe...

moin jungs...bin mal wieder zurÃ¼ck von der arbeit. und wie immer niemand mehr wach...


----------



## unocz (1. Mai 2013)

Moin


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2013)

moin matze und rest


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2013)

Moin.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Mai 2013)

moin,

wat der TT ist schon hoch...so die bikeklamotten habe ich fast schon an....wird ein schöner Tag heute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2013)

Looooooooogooooo, Maik!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2013)

Morgen! Hier ist es auch top, aber ich sitzt auf das Rennrad. Kein Bock auf Wanderer Slalom 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. Mai 2013)

Wie waren die Hm vom Veranstalter angegeben? Rein Interesse halber bzgl. Garmin. Welches Garmin?

Danke


Sorry irgendwie ist der Post hier falsch ð


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

Leute grad ausm nachbarfrad ausgegraben:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/65003167"]SIMPLYclever on Vimeo[/ame]


Ich geh jez gleich ersma ins studio heute is auch RR angesagt, aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei Sascha.

Gestern morgen war geil, fast Menschenleer


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
schönen Tag Euch allen, wir fahren Heute eine 90km Tandemrunde, hoffentlich kommt die Sonne noch raus. Danach gibt's dann Kesselgulasch im Garten


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2013)

Ich soche ma sou: Enne Masst! 

Morgen, Jungs!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2013)

verda**t...alle deutschen wieder frei heute...

Ich im büro am arbeiten. Mach heute nachmittag auch ende und geh mal wieder nach hause zur liebsten...


----------



## Renn Maus (1. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs (gibts hier eigentlich wirklich nicht eine Frau????),
gestern habe ich Ersatzteile bestellt.
Es ging wirklich nichts mehr am Antrieb..... (aber Ehrenwort, der Antrieb hat erst am letzten Sonntag kapituliert, bis dahin konnte ich stets noch vollen Druck aufs Kettenblatt geben)





Ich musste heulen, was das mal wieder alles kostet.

Und das nur wegen Verschleiß:
- Kurbel neu (um endlich von dem sch..... LK weg zu kommen)
- Ritzelpaket neu
- Kette neu
- 2 Reifen für den Sommer neu
- Kleinteile

Ausstehend sind dann noch:
- 2. Ritzelpaket neu
- Cannondale Steuersatzlager neu

Ich brauche dringend nen Teilesponsor...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2013)

geht mir genauso...

muss auch nen neues ritzelpaket haben und ne neue kette.

Letztes jahr hab ich beim vertex alles auf xtr umgerüstet...scheizze war das teuer und das noch als shoprider...

na ja aber was solls...sonst gibt man das geld woanders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (1. Mai 2013)

servus!
ich bin auch mal wieder halbwegs fit.. war die woche schon fleißig an der uni.. deswegen gehts heute 3h aufs rennrad. 
mein garmin ist leider noch nicht gekommen.. aber morgen vl


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

Ach Alex, dann kannste dich jez wenigstens aufn neues Paket freuen


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2013)

Nachdem der ursprüngliche Plan für heute ins Wasser fällt, schaffe ich heute auch noch eine schöne 1.Mai-Runde auf dem Bike. 
Da die Sonne hier erst 14Uhr rauskommen soll, habe ich noch etwas Zeit... 

Allen eine pannenfreie Ausfahrt und einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

So bei mir gab es grad Spaghetti Bolognese, meine Eltern sind bis Sonntag Abend wech und das Wetter is top...besser gehts kaum


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So bei mir gab es grad Spaghetti Bolognese, *meine Eltern sind bis Sonntag Abend wech und das Wetter is top...besser gehts kaum*


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So bei mir gab es grad Spaghetti Bolognese, meine Eltern sind bis Sonntag Abend wech und das Wetter is top...besser gehts kaum




... Noch einmal so jung sein...


----------



## Metrum (1. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Bin bissel hin und hergerissen ob ich mir noch die Sonne wünsche oder nicht. Denn dann sind hier wieder die Massen unterwegs. 
Am WE hau ich eh ab weil da hier die 7 Seen Wanderung ist. 

http://www.7seen-wanderung.de/wanderninmarkkleebergsachsen/

Letztes Jahr waren es schon 5000 und es werden jedes Jahr mehr. Da trifft man an jeder Ecke welche und zu jeder Uhrzeit. Geht sogar die Nacht hindurch. Und dann dazu noch Stadtfest.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch gerade von der Uni wiedergekommen. Das Wetter ist top. Jetzt noch das augenscheinlich von den Kurbeln stammende, infernalische Knacken beseitigen und dann geht's aufs Rad  Aber nur halbe Kraft, da am Sonntag endlich mal wieder ein Marathon ansteht.
Hoffentlich sind heute nicht ganz so viele Menschen unterwegs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2013)

aaaah gepflegt 110km runter gespuhlt. nix essen -> kampfgewicht ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

Bin auch wieder von meiner RR Runde zurück, war top, waren zwar viele unterwegs, aber die meisten waren Motorradfahrer, die fahren mmn echt umsichtiger als die meisten Autofahrer....

Mein nächster Marathon steht auch an nächste Woche Donnerstag gehts nach Belgien. 85km und 1800hm stehen auf dem plan


----------



## cpprelude (1. Mai 2013)

Moin allesamt!

Super Sascha!  Wieviel wiegst du denn im Moment und was ist dein Wunschgewicht?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich sitze ausgenüchtert nach einer langen Nacht zuhause und warte auf den heißen Grill.
Biken kannste hier knicken, außer man hat Lust auf Slalom 

Mein Verschleißteile-Paket ist heute angekommen. Bei den Preisen könnte man echt heulen, dabei waren es nur Teile fürs Racebike.

Morgen dann das erste Mal mit Schlauchis in den Wald 

@ Alex: Heißes Kettenblatt


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin allesamt!



Unser MeCiha(n)s ist zurückgekehrt!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2013)

Ab sofort begleitet mich Jens bei allen Rennen  Ich hoffe er hat ein wachsames Auge auf mich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2013)

Den weißen Aufkleber hast du dir nachträglich als Unterlage selbst gefertigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2013)

Zielgewicht sind 78kg. Unter 77kg wird es gefaehrlich mit kollabieren...
Der aufkleber sieht gut aus

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Den weißen Aufkleber hast du dir nachträglich als Unterlage selbst gefertigt?



Nach Philipps Anraten einfach ein Stück weißes Papier zurecht geschnitten. Die Ecken etwas gerundet und dann auf die Folie. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass noch genug Folie über ist, damit es ordentlich klebt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2013)

Jetzt sehe ich erstmal, dass die Folie bedeutend größer ist.
Schön gelöst!
Das Rot wäre aber auch ohne das Weiß ausgekommen, oder?



... Wenn doch nur der Anlass nicht so schrecklich traurig wäre.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

Sind leider gedruckte Aufkleber, plotten war wegen der filigranen Jahreszahlen nicht möglich. Das Problem bei dem druck ist halt, dass das schwarz dann durch die Folie durchscheint und der Aufkleber zu dunkel wird. Also den weissen Hintergrund brauchst du bei den roten. Die Schwarzen kannste natürlich so aufn Rahmen pappen


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe das nicht ausprobiert. Wollte schließlich keine Klebkraft verlieren.
Aber wenn man den Aufkleber von der Folie zieht, sieht man dass die Farbe recht "dünn" ist.

Es ist soooo traurig. Gern wäre ich letztes Jahr mit Jens zum doc gefahren. 
Ich hatte nur einmal die Gelegenheit mit richtig mit Jens zu unterhalten


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habs mit einem Aufkleber probiert, es geht defnitiv nicht...



Es ist auch einfach schrecklich. Bekomme immer nen komisches gefühl wenn ich darüber nachdenke wie plötzlich das kam. Hätte Jens Ende dieses Monats kennengelernt, dass das nicht mehr möglich ist, macht mich echt verdammt traurig


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte das Gefühl direkt auf einer Wellenlänge mit ihm zu sein, als würden wir uns schon länger kennen.

Als ich dann das Rennen gefahren bin, hat er mich auch mächtig angefeuert!


----------



## Metrum (1. Mai 2013)

_"Keine Sorge das Haus lasse ich stehen...doof wenn die Eltern noch bei einem wohnen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "_

Muss hier mal Philipp zitieren - weil ich es so schön finde!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2013)

Tach!  

Cooles Rennen heute geschaut und selbst knappe 60km mit 1250hm  erlegt.
Danach Schnelldusching und ab auf das 1.Mai-Fest im Nachbarort.  Aaaaaaaaalter, ich hab 'nen Schwipps und die Stimme ist ziemlich im Eimer.....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Mai 2013)

moin,

marco so muß dat  alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2013)

hei jungs hab bischen was am ritchey gebastelt...

geh gleich ins bett muss morgen früh raus...

grüsse...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Mai 2013)

fein onkel ich werde die tage mein stahlrad auch bewegen läuft gut


----------



## reddevil72 (1. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs hab bischen was am ritchey gebastelt...
> 
> geh gleich ins bett muss morgen früh raus...
> 
> grüsse...



Abend Jungs

Wir wollen Bilder sehen!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> *hei jungs hab bischen was am ritchey gebastelt...
> *
> geh gleich ins bett muss morgen früh raus...
> 
> grüsse...


Es wird, es wird  


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1364217


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2013)

So Nacht Jungs... Morgen muss mir früh raus gäähn


----------



## reddevil72 (1. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Es wird, es wird
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1364217



Da kriege ich feuchte Augen!!! Ein absolutes Dream-Bike!!!
Bike-History!!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zielgewicht sind 78kg. Unter 77kg wird es gefaehrlich mit kollabieren...
> Der aufkleber sieht gut aus
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



bei welchem Gewicht startest du denn jetzt?
Und machst du das mit der Brechstange in kurzer Zeit?
Wie passt du dein Essverhalten an?

Viele Grüße,
Alex

PS: Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2013)

Momentan 81kg. Keine brechstange... Gestern hatte ich fuer die 4h einfach nur 2kleine corny dabei und musste dafuer leiden 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Mai 2013)

Ok, hörte sich so an, als wenns mit der Brechstange wäre.
Will auch noch ein paar Kilos bis zur Hauptsaison verlieren (gute 4 stabil) und weiß nicht so recht, wie ichs hinbekommen, wobei ich in der Theorie ja schon weiß wie es gut/schnell gehen würde........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Morgen Leute


----------



## Metrum (2. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs! 

Eklig grau und trüb draußen.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Hier scheint die sonne


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ok, hörte sich so an, als wenns mit der Brechstange wäre.
> Will auch noch ein paar Kilos bis zur Hauptsaison verlieren (gute 4 stabil) und weiß nicht so recht, wie ichs hinbekommen, wobei ich in der Theorie ja schon weiß wie es gut/schnell gehen würde........



ja,... wenn ich es mit der brechstange machen wollte, wuerde ich es genau SO machen... war aber eher unfreiwillig  
(jaaaa ich haette an ner tanke was holen koennen... aber richtig schlimm waren nur die letzten 10km)

heute ist es hier auch huebsch neblig, aber vllt verzieht sich das ja noch bis heute mittag


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

Moin!



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Eklig grau und trüb draußen.


...hier leider auch...


----------



## Metrum (2. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich hüpf jetzt trotzdem mal aufs Bike und hoffe dass es trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Hier ist Sonne


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Gestern schöne 100km Runde mit dem Tandem gedreht und ein bisschen meinen Stoker gequält. Es gab sogar leckere Erbsensuppe aus einer Feldküche
Heute nieselt es hier und Gestern kam die Sonne auch nicht so richtig raus.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Da kriege ich feuchte Augen!!! Ein absolutes Dream-Bike!!!
> Bike-History!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Damit würde ich gerne mal nen Rennen fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Hier ist's wieder sehr sonnig. Aber ich werde mich bis Sonntag wohl nicht aufs Rad setzen. Man muss sich ja auch mal etwas schonen  Außerdem muss ich nachher mal rausgehen und das Rad halb auseinandernehmen, weil ich das Knacken gestern nicht wegbekommen habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2013)

Moin

kilos verlieren???? kann man nach der methode von sportfasten machen...

infos...
http://www.sportfasten.de/

meine freundin hats versucht. man muss schon hart sein aber es geht...sie hat 3 kilo verloren für ihr idealgewicht.

man muss es dann aer auch halten können

ich fahr einfach viel in den hunger rein...das funktioniert im training ganz gut...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> kilos verlieren???? kann man nach der methode von sportfasten machen...
> 
> ...


Das macht bestimmt gute Laune...


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier ist's wieder sehr sonnig. Aber ich werde mich bis Sonntag wohl nicht aufs Rad setzen. Man muss sich ja auch mal etwas schonen  Außerdem muss ich nachher mal rausgehen und das Rad halb auseinandernehmen, *weil ich das Knacken gestern nicht wegbekommen habe*.




Die Kurbel war also nicht der Übeltäter...?


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab irgendwie auch ein Kilo verloren, wobei ich eigentlich nicht viel großartig anders gemacht hab.  Gut bin die letzten Tage etwas länger draussen gefahren, aber weiter runter als jetzt möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall, dann lieber noch nen bissl Muskelmasse draufpacken




> Die Kurbel war also nicht der Übeltäter...?



Beim knacken ist die Sache die man zuerst in verdacht hat NIE der übeltäter, forsche bei meinem RR auch schon seit Wochen-.-


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Erst dachte ich, es sei die Stütze oder der Sattel. Aber es knackt auch, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und trete. Also entweder ist es die Kurbel bzw. das Drumherum oder der Rahmen ist entzwei  Aber das geht bei dem Rahmen vermutlich nicht.
Ich werde nachher mal die Lager ausbauen. So weit bin ich gestern nicht gekommen, da ich erstens fahren wollte und das zweitens immer so ein Aufwand ist, finde ich. Aber gut, heute habe ich Zeit und kann auch gleich noch die Kettenführung besser einstellen (was habe ich mir nur dabei gedacht, eine mit Innenlagerklemmung zu kaufen?). 
Damit am Sonntag alles klappt und ich vor Philipp ins Ziel komme.
Ach ja, um 4 ist heute die einzige Vorlesung


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier ist's wieder sehr sonnig. Aber ich werde mich bis Sonntag wohl nicht aufs Rad setzen. Man muss sich ja auch mal etwas schonen  Außerdem muss ich nachher mal rausgehen und das Rad halb auseinandernehmen, weil ich das Knacken gestern nicht wegbekommen habe.



Ich würde zumindest am Samstag eine kleine Vorbelastung fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Erst dachte ich, es sei die Stütze oder der Sattel. Aber es knackt auch, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und trete. Also entweder ist es die Kurbel bzw. das Drumherum oder der Rahmen ist entzwei  Aber das geht bei dem Rahmen vermutlich nicht.
> Ich werde nachher mal die Lager ausbauen. So weit bin ich gestern nicht gekommen, da ich erstens fahren wollte und das zweitens immer so ein Aufwand ist, finde ich. Aber gut, heute habe ich Zeit und kann auch gleich noch die Kettenführung besser einstellen (was habe ich mir nur dabei gedacht, eine mit Innenlagerklemmung zu kaufen?).
> Damit am Sonntag alles klappt und ich vor Philipp ins Ziel komme.
> *Ach ja, um 4 ist heute die einzige Vorlesung*


Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass du das Knacken schnell eliminieren kannst


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest am Samstag eine kleine Vorbelastung fahren



Ach, dann bin ich wieder so lange weg. Madame will ja auch was von mir haben, wenn wir uns schon nur am Wochenende sehen.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass du das Knacken schnell eliminieren kannst




Merci


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, dann bin ich wieder so lange weg. Madame will ja auch was von mir haben, wenn wir uns schon nur am Wochenende sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo/was fahrt ihr denn am Sonntag?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Na den Wehlaberg-Marathon natürlich!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na den Wehlaberg-Marathon natürlich!


 Stimmt! Da war ja was!

Letztes Jahr war's der 10. Mai...

Viel _Spaß_ euch


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

> Ich würde zumindest am Samstag eine kleine Vorbelastung fahren



Jup
 Mache das auch immer so. Wenn Samstag Rennen dann Donnerstag Pause Freitag kleine Vorbelastung und die Tage davor reduziere ich den Umfang generell etwas. Beine lasse ich beim Krafttraining in ner Rennwoche weg


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Eine Stunde Vorbelastung reicht mir auch völlig. Im Prinzip normal durch die Gegend rollen und 3-4 Mal richtig Antreten, damit die Beine wissen was am nächsten Tag so kommt


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Stimmt! Da war ja was!
> 
> Letztes Jahr war's der 10. Mai...
> 
> Viel _Spaß_ euch



Danke!
Ja, ist immer Anfang - Mitte Mai. Ich war auch überrascht, dass das dieses Jahr schon rech früh ist.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Eine Stunde Vorbelastung reicht mir auch völlig. Im Prinzip normal durch die Gegend rollen und 3-4 Mal richtig Antreten, damit die Beine wissen was am nächsten Tag so kommt



Machs ganz genau so. Ist auch gut zur beruhigung wenn man dann schon merkt, dass die Beine gut sind, oder auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Hat bei mir vor Sundern eher zur Beunruhigung geführt. Wenn auch nicht unbedingt begründet


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das macht bestimmt gute Laune...




das geht ganz gut wenn man es sich gewöhnt ist. Für mich kein problem. Man muss nur nach dem training nicht gleich alles verspeisen was man in die finger kriegt. Das ist bei der methose dann gefährlich...

Im moment halte ich mein gewicht bei ca 78-80...


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Damit würde ich gerne mal nen Rennen fahren



Das Ding darf zwar zwischendurch mal raus... Aber nur für sanfte Touren... Wäre schade es zu schrotten... 

In jungen Jahren hat es aber etliche Rennkilometer hinter sich gebracht. 






[/url][/IMG]

Die letzten 2001, dann ein paar Jahre als Tourer:





[/url][/IMG]

Dann Renovation, von diesem:





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

In diesen Zustand:





[/url][/IMG]

Mehr im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24292

Happy Trails!

www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2013)

in den hunger bin ich gut rein gefahren  schon 2h voll im fettverbrennungsbereich ... aber wehe ich wollte mal kurz raus... das war net toll


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2013)

Moin, Jungs!

Heute hat der Postbote mal wieder geklingelt und ein lang ersehntes Päckchen von CRC vorbeigebracht:

(An der Qualität des Bildes lässt sich leicht ablesen, dass auch hier die Sonne fehlt. Alles grau. )








Die SockGuy Armlinge waren ein super Tipp von euch, danke!
In Größe L sind sie ordentlich lang, drücken nicht und schmiegen sich schön an.  Die Farben sind leuchtender als auf dem Bild. 
Bei meinem letzten Platten wusste ich, dass für Notfälle eine bessere Pumpe mit mehr Bumms her muss. Da kam mir die 10-CrankBrothers Power Pump Ultra gerade recht!

Veikko, deine Kappe ist auch da und geht heute oder morgen raus.


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> kilos verlieren???? kann man nach der methode von sportfasten machen...
> 
> ...



Na ja... Gewicht verlieren ist grundsätzlich sehr einfach. Das mit der Umstellung und metabolischem Switch... Man kann ja viel behaupten, aber am Schluss funktioniert der Körper halt mit Zucker und nicht mit Fett.


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2013)

du bist ja vom fach und weisst das sicher

Ich denke bei mir geht das aber von selbst auf fettverbrennung...ich fahr seit jahren so. Zucker nehme ich genug zumir...manchmal bischen zu viel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na ja... Gewicht verlieren ist grundsätzlich sehr einfach. Das mit der Umstellung und metabolischem Switch... Man kann ja viel behaupten, aber am Schluss funktioniert der Körper halt mit Zucker und nicht mit Fett.
> 
> 
> www.thoemus.ch
> www.trailnet.ch



erklaer mal


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das geht ganz gut wenn man es sich gewöhnt ist. Für mich kein problem. *Man muss nur nach dem training nicht gleich alles verspeisen was man in die finger kriegt*. Das ist bei der methose dann gefährlich...
> 
> Im moment halte ich mein gewicht bei ca 78-80...


Richtig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin, Jungs!
> 
> Heute hat der Postbote mal wieder geklingelt und ein lang ersehntes Päckchen von CRC vorbeigebracht:
> 
> ...


Armlinge sind gar keine schlechte Idee... kommt ja nicht selten vor, dass das lange Funktionshirt unter dem Trikot dann doch zu warm ist und ein langärmliges Trikot etwas zu kühl wäre...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2013)

@ Constantin: Eben! Ich wollte diesen Spagat endlich schaffen.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

> Das Ding darf zwar zwischendurch mal raus... Aber nur für sanfte Touren... Wäre schade es zu schrotten...
> 
> In jungen Jahren hat es aber etliche Rennkilometer hinter sich gebracht.



Klar isses zu schade, würde aber gerne mal wissen wie sich das fährt, gewichtstechnisch kann das ja mit aktuellen Racebikes gut mithalten


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erklaer mal



Na dann probieren wir das mal.

1) damit ein Muskel arbeiten kann braucht er eine Substanz die sich ATP nennt, diese ist im Muskel vorhanden, lässt sich aber kaum speichern und reicht nur für ein paar Sekunden. 
2) deshalb ist die erneute Bereitstellung von ATP wichtig, diese geschieht über verschiedene Wege.
- Kreatinhosphat und Phosphagen (ähnlich dem KERS in der Formel 1), bis 10 Sekunden. Damit arbeitet der Usain Bolt
- Glykogen, der Zuckerspeicher
- Fette
- Eiweiss, dazu sollte es nicht kommen, denn dann baut der Körper sprichwörtlich ab
3) der Unterschied zwischen Zucker- und Fettverbrennung ist vor allem im Aufwand und der Dauer zu sehen. Die Fettverbrennung ist aufwändig und langsam, hat aber grosse Reserven. Im Biken bist Du immer wieder in Bereichen, in welchen Du die Energie schnell brauchst, typischer Intervallsport. Wenn Du also nur auf Fettverbrennung aus bist (ist grundsätzlich möglich), keine Glykogenspeicher hast, kannst Du zwar lange, der Rums am Berg kommt aber sicher nicht; Sascha hat es schon gemerkt.
Ergo: es braucht eben beides.

Verständlich?

www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2013)

das weis ich alles... Adenosine TriPhosphate werden durch freiwerden von energie in Adenosine DiPhosphate... und der rueckbau kostet wieder energie... soweit kenn ich es.
ATP/ADP ist quasi die transportable energieform,...
auch die 3 stufen der energiebereitstellung sind mir bekannt... eiweis zaehlt net, das ist nur notfall... wenn man da rein kam riecht man es danach am trikot. da wird der schweis ploetzlich viel aggresiver.

die frage war eher was du mit "Das mit der Umstellung und metabolischem Switch..." meinst. und wie ich damit gewicht machen soll?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Vorne schon mal sicherheitshalber die fast abgebremsten BelÃ¤ge runter gemacht.
Gab die original Avids im Angebot fÃ¼r 13â¬. 

Wer ist noch am Sonntag in Haltern?
Jetzt noch das Mittagessen verdauen und dann der erste Tubular GelÃ¤ndetest


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2013)

reddevil72 schrieb:


> Na dann probieren wir das mal.
> 
> 1) damit ein Muskel arbeiten kann braucht er eine Substanz die sich ATP nennt, diese ist im Muskel vorhanden, lässt sich aber kaum speichern und reicht nur für ein paar Sekunden.
> 2) deshalb ist die erneute Bereitstellung von ATP wichtig, diese geschieht über verschiedene Wege.
> ...


 
Interessantes Thema, mehr davon:
So im Grunde ist mir das alles Klar, aber im Detail sind Große Lücken
Wie wird der Glykogenspeicher im Körper aufgebaut oder geht das nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe soeben erfahren, dass meine einzige Vorlesung für heute ausfällt. Dann werde ich mich doch nochmal auf's Rad schwingen  Die Klamotten waren schon in der Waschmaschine. Zum Glück war die noch nicht an. Ersatzhandschuhe habe ich nämlich nicht hier. Und ein zweites Tuch auch nicht.
Dann kann ich auch gleich gucken, ob die Operation geglückt ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben erfahren, dass meine einzige Vorlesung für heute ausfällt. Dann werde ich mich doch nochmal auf's Rad schwingen  Die Klamotten waren schon in der Waschmaschine. Zum Glück war die noch nicht an. Ersatzhandschuhe habe ich nämlich nicht hier. Und ein zweites Tuch auch nicht.
> Dann kann ich auch gleich gucken, ob die Operation geglückt ist.


Viel Spaß beim Biken, ich tippe ja aufs Steuerlager bzw. Vorbau


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Gabel oder Laufräder?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> bzw. Vorbau



Ach siehst, da wollte ich ja auch nochmal nachschauen...


----------



## InoX (2. Mai 2013)

Für die interessierten Durin Besitzer. Ich habe es jetzt endlich geschafft die Feder aus der DLO- Einheit zu entfernen. Dazu muss man die Einheit nicht mal ganz ausbauen. Einfach nur lösen und so weit rausdrehen bis die Madenschraube zu sehen ist. Diese wird entfernt und in dem gleichen Loch kann man noch eine weitere sehen. Wenn nicht sollte sie durch drehen des Knopfes sichtbar werden. Wenn man diese auch rausschraubt kann man den weißen Kunststoffteil entfernen und an die Feder entfernen. Wenn man alles wieder zusammengebaut hat dreht sich der Knopf ohne Spannung. Funktioniert bei mir jetzt einwandfrei.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Ach wenigstens is heute einer in Sachen Technik erfolgreich

Grad mal mein Rad durchgecheckt. Es ist mal wieder ein FSA innenager fertig.
Das ist jetzt das dritte seit 27.8.2012


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Mensch, die sind ja noch schneller am Sack als meine HTII-Lager.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach wenigstens is heute einer in Sachen Technik erfolgreich
> 
> Grad mal mein Rad durchgecheckt. Es ist mal wieder ein FSA innenager fertig.
> Das ist jetzt das dritte seit 27.8.2012


Wird das nicht langsam teuer???


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Ja...so langsam bekomme ich echt brass auf den mist.
IS ja nicht so als hÃ¤tte ich das teil jez Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig durchn Matsch gezogen oder so. JEz sind halt wieder 33â¬ fÃ¼rn neues Lager fÃ¤llig. Dann noch die Shimanokassette die gebrochen ist usw und sofort...

Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie man die Sachen nur so unhaltbar gestalten kann. Bei 4Kant gabs das Problem nicht. Gut ich fahr meine 12000km im jahr, zwar auch viel auffer rolle aber immerhin und ich mecker auch net, wenn die Kette oder so an der verschleiÃgrenze ist und ich ne neue kaufen muss, oder das Innenlager nach einer Saison schlapp macht, aber 3 in 5 Monaten am Racebike ist eindeutig zu viel

HÃ¤tte ich die Kohle wÃ¼rde ich mir spÃ¤testens jez ne XX1 Gruppe kaufen, da gibt es keine brechenden Kassetten oder sauteure inkompatible innenlager. Mich regt einfach auf, dass bei mir die Sachen immer vor der eigentlichen VerschleiÃgrenze Fritte gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2013)

Und die Kurbel im Bikemarkt verhökern und lieber in eine Shimano investieren?
Nochmal 33 für´n Innenlager versenken wäre mir zu blöde, wenn abzusehen ist, wie "lang" das halten wird.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja...so langsam bekomme ich echt brass auf den mist.
> IS ja nicht so als hÃ¤tte ich das teil jez Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig durchn Matsch gezogen oder so. JEz sind halt wieder 33â¬ fÃ¼rn neues Lager fÃ¤llig. Dann noch die Shimanokassette die *gebrochen* ist usw und sofort...
> 
> Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie man die Sachen nur so unhaltbar gestalten kann. Bei 4Kant gabs das Problem nicht. Gut ich fahr meine 12000km im jahr, zwar auch viel auffer rolle aber immerhin und ich mecker auch net, wenn die Kette oder so an der verschleiÃgrenze ist und ich ne neue kaufen muss, oder das Innenlager nach einer Saison schlapp macht, aber 3 in 5 Monaten am Racebike ist eindeutig zu viel
> ...


Gebrochen? WTF?


Die Topgruppe ist an sich teuer 
949â¬. http://www.snake-bikes.de/


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

> Und die Kurbel im Bikemarkt verhÃ¶kern und lieber in eine Shimano investieren?
> Nochmal 33â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´n Innenlager versenken wÃ¤re mir zu blÃ¶de, wenn abzusehen ist, wie "lang" das halten wird.



Ich hab jez nen Innenlager bestellt, ich hab einfach keine Zeit irgendwie auf ne neue Kurbel zu warten, bzw mich mit ner anderen Ãbersetzung, Kettenlienie oder sonstigen eventuellen Passproblemen rumzuschlagen, weil ich am Donnerstag schon wieder Rennen fahre.



> Gebrochen? WTF?








Geil oder? Is ne XT in 10fach...



> 949â¬. http://www.snake-bikes.de/


Preislich hÃ¤lt die sich aber verglichen mit der XX in Grenzen, das teuere is halt die Kassette, wobei ich ja jez gelernt hab, welchen Vorteil eine ausm vollen gefrÃ¤ste Kassette hat


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

...ach du heiliger Bimbam... 


Hast du nicht vielleicht zu viel Kraft???


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Sagen wir mal so ich habe nicht wenig Kraft, aber deutlich weniger als die Profis und bei denen hälts auch

BTW: mir fehlt noch deine Adresse wegen den OW aufklebern


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...ach du heiliger Bimbam...
> 
> 
> Hast du nicht vielleicht zu viel Kraft???



Philipp hat schon Muckis. Dagegen seh ich alt aus 

Also meine XX mit GXP ist seit letztem Jahr März im Betrieb und hat schon >3000km und viele Rennen gesehen. Dreht wie am ersten Tag 
Billige Shimano HT2 Lager hab ich auch schon 3 hinter mir. Das XT-Lager hält aber nun auch schon eine Weile.


Bin auch gerade von meiner ersten Schlauchreifen-Runde zurück. Über 1Kg an den Laufrädern merkt man doch deutlich. Vorallendingen beim Antritt in flachen Trails kommt mit etwas Bums super das VR hoch und man kann im Wheelie aus der Kurve 
Alles wirkt softer und fährt sich zackiger. Durch den niedrigeren Luftdruck liegt das Rad berg ab auch ruhiger. Berg hoch dann aber kein spürbarer Unterschied.

Grippmäßig sind die XC4 wohl auf Raceking Niveau, ist aber überall trocken also ist eine Aussage schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Hört sich ja super an!

Ach auf so schlauchis hätte ich auch Bock, besonders die Skinwall sachen sehen einfach Pornös aus



> Also meine XX mit GXP ist seit letztem Jahr März im Betrieb und hat schon >3000km und viele Rennen gesehen. Dreht wie am ersten Tag
> Billige Shimano HT2 Lager hab ich auch schon 3 hinter mir. Das XT-Lager hält aber nun auch schon eine Weile.


Hört sich sehr gut an!
Bin auch echt am überlegen auf Sram zu gehen, muss mal sehen was Budgetmäßig so drin is.


----------



## reddevil72 (2. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> GrippmÃ¤Ãig sind die XC4 wohl auf Raceking Niveau, ist aber Ã¼berall trocken also ist eine Aussage schwierig.



.... Trocken... Was ist das? Bei uns hat man dauernd das GefÃ¼hl der Reifen sei platt oder man zieht noch einen hochð. Sch..Matsch.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Wir haben in Sundern Ã¼brigens den RÃ¤dertausch vergessen  

Ich wollte ja erst Dugast mit Raceking/Ralle-Profil ausm Bikemarkt kaufen, aber 800g pro Reifen und 200â¬ sind zu viel.
Vom Fahrverhalten und Optik sicher geil.

Wobei ich das bessere Fahrverhalten primÃ¤r auf die geringere Masse schiebe. Mit 1,4Kg LRS und 600g pro Reifen geht das aber auch Ã¤hnlich in Draht.

Edit: Ja bei uns ist erstmal alles auÃer den BÃ¤chen trocken.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

> Wir haben in Sundern Ã¼brigens den RÃ¤dertausch vergessen



Verdammt stimmt....war aber iwe eh viel zu kaltNÃ¤chstes mal



> Ich wollte ja erst Dugast mit Raceking/Ralle-Profil ausm Bikemarkt kaufen, aber 800g pro Reifen und 200â¬ sind zu viel.
> Vom Fahrverhalten und Optik sicher geil.



Das prob ist, dass die nachtrÃ¤glich aufgebauten Dugast immer sehr schwer sind, wenn dann die "echten" Flying Doctor und co...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Die hätte ich dann wohl genommen. Aber wenn die neuen in 50er Breite.
Neu sind die aber fast doppelt so teuer wie meine XC4...


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Jup vor allem wenn du dir dann mal reintust, dass die Putt sind, wenn du nen platten reinfährst

Geil sind ja auch die vom Schurter mit Seidenkarkasse 500 das Stück


----------



## BENDERR (2. Mai 2013)

so schlauchreifen sind schon n teurer spass... 

mein garmin ist leider immer noch nicht gekommen 
und morgen bin ich den ganzen tag in SB - guide spielen bei der trainingslager studie..
da hätte ich das teil mal gut ausprobieren können


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup vor allem wenn du dir dann mal reintust, dass die Putt sind, wenn du nen platten reinfährst
> 
> Geil sind ja auch die vom Schurter mit Seidenkarkasse 500 das Stück



Bist du am Sonntag dabei?


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Nee ich fahr am Donnerstag schon in Belgien Marathon, wird mir sonst zu hefitg


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2013)

Wäre doch eine gute Vorbelastung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Nee Belgien am Do reicht mir


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Sooo, knarzen ist beseitigt, habe auf meiner Tour nichts gehört. Allerdings durfte ich ein paar Mal anhalten, weil die Zugführung am Unterrohr (am Tretlagergehäuse) immer wegrutscht, weil der Stopfen nicht weit genug ins Loch geht. Der Zug hat sich schon gut ins Gehäuse geschliffen. Ist mir schon länger nicht mehr passiert. Naja, noch Sonntag und Montag damit fahren und dann sehe ich wohl wieder blau.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2013)

hi lupus

war heute in UER/ Stettiner Haff radeln schön flach aber viel gegenwind

Blau ist auch schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Maik!
UER ist jetzt VG (Vorpommern-Greifswald) 
Wo warst du genau? Ganz so klein ist das Stettiner Haff ja doch nicht.
Flach ist es definitiv. Deswegen fahre ich da auch sehr ungern. Aber ich bin ja eh fast nie da...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2013)

ja ja wir sind jetzt alles eins von Anklam-Ferdinandshof-Ückermünde-Möckebude-Haffrundweg und dann irgenwo wieder Richtung Anklam...

schön ist der Haffrundweg schon


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2013)

Haffrundweg sagt mir gerade nichts, obwohl ich schon einige Male ums Haff gefahren bin.
Die Route klingt komisch, seid ihr/bist du von Anklam bis Ferdinandshof B109 gefahren?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so ich habe nicht wenig Kraft, aber deutlich weniger als die Profis und bei denen hälts auch
> 
> Philipp du solltest mal lernen materialschonend zu fahrn. Das sieht aus als würde an dem liegen...


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2013)

Komischerweise gehen bei mir aber die Teile putt, denen die fahrweise eigentlich egal isDer ganze Leitbaukram hält eigentlich ohne murren, nur der Standardkram is ständig putt

Naja ich geh jetzt mal langsam pennen, nacht leute


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2013)

N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest!


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2013)

Moin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2013)

Auch so!


----------



## baloo (3. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> kilos verlieren???? kann man nach der methode von sportfasten machen...
> 
> ...



Hast du dazu mehr Infos? Der Link gibt nicht allzu viel her, wenn man nicht in Holland wohnt.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
kuschlige 10°C am Morgen


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Hier sind's 25 

Zum Glück is heute meine erste Veranstaltung ausgefallen wäre sooo früh gewesen


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> Hast du dazu mehr Infos? Der Link gibt nicht allzu viel her, wenn man nicht in Holland wohnt.




Hab da auch ned viel mehr...mene freundin hat das bei ihr angewendet um den körper umzustellen. Hat gut funktioniert aber braucht diesziplin. Man muss da kontakt mit einem Sportfasten Coach kontakt aufnehmen.

hier noch nen beitrag...

http://www.ksta.de/fitness/neues-programm-wie-wirksam-ist-sportfasten-,15976826,20830568.html

Moin an den rest...ab gehts nach riva...montag dann wieder zurück


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Komischerweise gehen bei mir aber die Teile putt, denen die fahrweise eigentlich egal isDer ganze Leitbaukram hält eigentlich ohne murren, nur der Standardkram is ständig putt


 
Also, wo Du jetzt weißt, das Du einen ordentlichen Verschleiß bei den Radteilen hast, brauchst Du 2 Trainings-MtBs, 1 Wettkampf-MtB und 1 Ersatz fürs Wettkampf-MtB. und einen Vertrag als Testfahrer


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab ein Rennrad, ein Long Travel Hardtail, das Wettkampfrad und ein halbes red fest auffer Rolle stehen.... Irgendwie reichts aber trotzdem nicht. Teiletester zu werden wäre das beste, aber wie werde ich das?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Ich meinte ja auch MtB`s (mind. 4 Stck.)


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Achso... Stimmt das könnte reichen wobei ich zur Not auch die von meinem Vater fahren darf und er auch meine und dann komme ich auch auf 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Dein Armer Vater, muss dann immer die runtergerittenen Sachen fahren, da sind meine 2 Jungs nachsichtiger mit mir


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hab auch nur ein schnelles MTB jeweils am Möhnesee und eins in Dortmund.
Das muss reichen. 

Wobei ein 29er AM fände ich noch geil, vorher kommt aber sicher ein leichter 29er HT-Rahmen.

Ein Disc-LRS fürn Crosser wäre auch nicht schlecht, dann müsste ich nicht zwischen 29er und Crosser umbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Philipp, eben sind die Aufkleber angekommen, mit einer leicht verbesserungsfähigen Handschrift auf dem Briefumschlag
Die Größe der Aufkleber ist genau richtig.


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2013)

sooo.. erste trainingseinheit für heute hinter mir.. schön paar bergsprints gemacht.
heute Mittag noch die 3h GA1 und wenn ich dann heimkomme sollte das garmin auch da sein.. dann kann ich den ganzen Abend spielen


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2013)

Das dachtest du doch gestern auch schon.


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2013)

vorgestern! weil es am Di zur Post gegangen ist.. aber heute steht in der sendungsverfolgung "in Zustellung"


----------



## InoX (3. Mai 2013)

Vorgestern? Liefert die Post denn an Feiertagen?


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Philipp, eben sind die Aufkleber angekommen, mit einer leicht verbesserungsfähigen Handschrift auf dem Briefumschlag
> Die Größe der Aufkleber ist genau richtig.



Super! Nix gegen meine Handschrift das war schon meine klausurschönschriftversion


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Vorgestern? Liefert die Post denn an Feiertagen?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dein Armer Vater, muss dann immer die runtergerittenen Sachen fahren, da sind meine 2 Jungs nachsichtiger mit mir



Hä was heißt runtergerufene Sache. Solltest mal seine Räder sehen, da hatte ich beim Aufbau die Finger im Spiel nix mit runtergeritten


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hä was heißt runtergerufene Sache. Solltest mal seine Räder sehen, da hatte ich beim Aufbau die Finger im Spiel nix mit runtergeritten


 
Nichts gegen Deine Aufbaukünste, aber ich würde als Dein Vater das Rad gegen "unbefugtes" Benutzen im Keller anschließen und den Schlüssel gut verstecken.
Die Schriftkritik habe ich extra in Grün geschrieben,---die Farbe der Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Philipps Vater ist in Sundern aber gut durchgekommen - muss am Material gelegen haben


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Philipps Vater ist in Sundern aber gut durchgekommen - muss am Material gelegen haben


Und an der Erfahrung


----------



## BENDERR (3. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Vorgestern? Liefert die Post denn an Feiertagen?



vorgestern dachte ich, dass das Paket am Do ankommt. lag aber noch auf der Post..


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Deine Aufbaukünste, aber ich würde als Dein Vater das Rad gegen "unbefugtes" Benutzen im Keller anschließen und den Schlüssel gut verstecken.
> Die Schriftkritik habe ich extra in Grün geschrieben,---die Farbe der Hoffnung



Mein Vater is ja teils auch mit meinem Kram unterwegs
BTW hier mal das RR was ich für Vaddi gebaut hab 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53653


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Philipp, fährt Dein Vater auch noch aktiv Wettkämpfe? 
CC fahre ich ja nur noch in der Nähe (für die regionalen Serien bin ich schon zu Alt), aber MA mache ich noch regelmäßig mit, da auch meistens in der Altersklassenwertung(S III) über die langen Distanzen um die 80-100Km, da ich immer erst nach einer halben Stunde meinen Schnitt finde und sich der Puls so bei 165 einpegelt.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Wir sind übrigens auf Seite 1100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Mein Vater fährt Marathon und diese Jahr konnte er seine zeit auffer Kurzstrecke sogar um ca. 20 Minuten verbessern bei Rad am Ring isses im 8 er bei den RR Leuten unterwegs. Aber er fährt halt eher so zum spAss und guckt sich meistens die schönsten Wettkämpfe bei denen ich mitfahre dann aus ist echt Super wenn dann die ganze Family fährt


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Vater is ja teils auch mit meinem Kram unterwegs
> BTW hier mal das RR was ich für Vaddi gebaut hab
> http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53653


 
Edles Teil, 
ein reines Rennrad wäre nichts für mich, da hier die entsprechenden Strecken fehlen und auf der Straße ist es mir zu gefährlich
Aber ein schönes Crossrad mit hydr. Scheibenbremse und ev. Minimalstfederung dürftest Du mir auch aufbauen


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Ach die aktuellen RR Rahmen und Gabeln sind schon relativ komfortabel. Dann am HR noch nen 24mm Reifen am besten attack/Force und dann haste schon genug Comfort


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Mir sollen wohl die Plomben aus den Zähnen fallen, aber Du hast schon Recht, die neuen Rahmen sind da schon ordentlich konstruiert. Ich bin in der Hinsicht aber etwas "Verweichlicht" da es bei mir ja mehr oder weniger auch nur um den Spaßfaktor geht und ich mich an die Sänften gewöhnt habe. Als reiner Renner für schöne Asphaltstraßen würde mir so ein normaler Rahmen reichen aber ich bin, wie ich mich kenne, wahrscheinlich mehr neben der Straße unterwegs.
Es gibt ja schon "gefederte" Rennradrahmen, mal sehen was da noch kommt?


----------



## Junior97 (3. Mai 2013)

Moin ! 
Auch aus der Schule zurück und jetzt Ab aufs Rad.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

> Es gibt ja schon "gefederte" Rennradrahmen, mal sehen was da noch kommt?


Ja da gibbet von Spezi das Roubaix mit Elastomeren in den Sitzstreben und dann noch eins, das hat das Sitzorhr mit Lagern von der OR und Sirtrebeneinheit entkoppelt, war meine ich ein BMC


Mein jetziges Radon R1 mit Cannondale CAAD gabel ist auch kein Vergleich zu dem Bulls RR was ich vor einigen Jahren mal hatte

Bin auch grad erst nach Hause gekommen, jetzt esse ich mal was, hab total HUnger, da mittagessen um kurz vor 12 war...dann gehts auch aufs Rad, oder Rolle, wenns gleich noch regnet...sieht hier teilweise so düster aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Hier ist noch Sonne. War gerade eine forsche Runde und hab dann abgekürzt.
So derbe hab ich mich schon länger nimmer auf die Kauleiste gelegt. Ist zum Glück alles heile geblieben aber meine Unterarme + Knie sind trotz Waldboden abgeschürft.

Bin ein Stück seitwärts abschüssigen Trail zu aggressiv gefahren und dann ist das Vorderrad weg und ich in hohem Bogen über den Lenker. Das Rad ist direkt in die Pampe gefallen und ich bin 2m weiter liegen geblieben.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Nomma glück gehabt, is alles heile geblieben?


Bei meinem Glück wäre das Rad bei so einer Aktion direkt zu Kohlenstaub zerfallen

EDIT: Ich nehm die Rolle, für draussen isses mir zu Spät hab KB mitm Rennrad im Halbdunkeln zu Eiern mit den ganzen autos und beim andere Rad warte ich aufs Lager-.- und aufm Freeridehartail sin intervalle beschissen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Ist aus Alu 
Okay -> Speedy, Lenker, Kurbel, Kappe, Schaltwerk, Bremshebel aus Carbon

EDIT: Nach dem ich letzte Woche ja ein nettes Gespräch mit dem BDR-Kommissär hatte, hab ich noch nachgeschaut ob das Heavy 24h auch wirklich eingetragen ist. Ist eingtragen


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Gut dachte du hättest auf dem Carbon 26er trainiert

Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn das net eingetragen wäre...ist ja das größte Rennen im Osten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Hab grad mal ein paar Fahrer der U23 am Wochenende gegoogelt... war ein Fehler.... 

Das Carbon 26er steht zur Zeit in Dortmund.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

> Hab grad mal ein paar Fahrer der U23 am Wochenende gegoogelt... war ein Fehler....



...gut das ich keine Lizenz hab, da hat man ja kaum noch Chancen mal auf Treppchen zu kommen Naja ich geh jez ma auffe rolle


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Mai 2013)

Paket 1 ist angekommen.
Leider kommt die neue Kurbel (das Paket heute waren reine Verschleißteile) frühstens morgen.
Aber bis Donnerstag ist alles fit 
 @maddda: Matt Gelpe kommt auch mit, vom Reverend habe ich noch nichts gehört


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Namd!

War auch eben nochmal zwei Stunden unterwegs -aber alles mit Wanderern verseucht. 
Nur am meckern gewesen und zum Glück bin ich ab morgen weg, denn wenn ich denen nochmal begegne werfen die mir bestimmt nen Stock in die Speichen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2013)

ach Veikko warste soooo frech


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Paket 1 ist angekommen.
> Leider kommt die neue Kurbel (das Paket heute waren reine Verschleißteile) frühstens morgen.
> Aber bis Donnerstag ist alles fit
> @maddda: Matt Gelpe kommt auch mit, vom Reverend habe ich noch nichts gehört



Ah Super!

Hoffentlich kommt da Reverend auch noch mit
Dann müssen wir nur noch klären wie genau wir jetzt fahren



> Nur am meckern gewesen und zum Glück bin ich ab morgen weg, denn wenn ich denen nochmal begegne werfen die mir bestimmt nen Stock in die Speichen



Das kenne ich wobei hier ca einer von 100 Wanderen meckert, aber die bleiben einem im Gedächnis. Wenn mich dann mal einer dumm anmacht halte ich auch gerne mal an und fange an zu diskutieren, damit rechnen die meistens nicht


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Naja - aber wir haben hier im Moment ca. 5000 Wanderer, wegen der 7 Seen Wanderung. Die ganze Stadt ist zugeparkt und überall laufen die rum.
Ob die zurück gemeckert haben weiß ich nicht, hatte Musik auf den Ohren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Mai 2013)

...und außerdem die Haare offen - das dämmt doppelt. 


Nabend, Männer!


Die Aufkleber sind heute gekommen, Philipp. Ganz lieben Dank nochmal!
Jetzt muss ich nur ein geschütztes Plätzchen dafür finden...


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Nabend!

Mein Training is auch durch Beine waren ganz gut. Jez häng ich mich nur noch vorn Fernseher mit ner Schüssel Magerquark, denn man merke: 
Magerquark macht Männer stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...und außerdem die Haare offen - das dämmt doppelt.




Blödfön! 

Ich habe doch immer so ein Piratentuch auf dem Kopf, da dämmt nix auf den Ohren!


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

DAS macht stark Philipp!


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Warum haste mir das net gleich gesagtjez hab ich die ganze zeit alles falsch gemacht-.-
Wobei Bier hat ja weibliche Hormone bei übermäßigem Genuss kann man net mehr Auto fahren und redet ohne Punkt und Komma 

Im Fernsehen is irgendwie nix dran... Ich guck grad son UFO Bericht auf N24^^


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Guck aber nichts wovon du nachts nicht schlafen kannst, wenn du allein im Haus bist. Und sieh unterm Bett nach, bevor du dich hinlegst ob da nicht ein Alien drunter liegt!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> DAS macht stark Philipp!



Gute das ich morgen auf nem Jungesellenabschied bin, dann mache ich ja alles richtig


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen is irgendwie nix dran... Ich guck grad son UFO Bericht auf N24^^



Die UFO-Berichte auf NTV oder N24 sind aber auch absolut super 
Ohne nachgeschaut zu haben, danach kommt entweder was über FLugzeugträger oder etwas über Nazis oder über beidesm so Richtung Flugscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Guck aber nichts wovon du nachts nicht schlafen kannst, wenn du allein im Haus bist. Und sieh unterm Bett nach, bevor du dich hinlegst ob da nicht ein Alien drunter liegt!!!



 auf jedenfall^^ 
Wobei wenn ich völlig verpennt und verteilt nachts ausm Bett krieche hat jeder Alien mehr Angst vor mir als ich 
Alex,]  Viel Spaß dabei!


> Ohne nachgeschaut zu haben, danach kommt entweder was über FLugzeugträger oder etwas über Nazis oder über beidesm so Richtung Flugscheibe


Ne jez kommt mal wieder Area 51


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Mai 2013)

Und ich habs grade nachgeschaut, danach kommt natürlich "Das Ufo-Projekt der Nazis"


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube man muss den Sender nur ein Vierteljahr schauen und hat alles gesehen was das ganze Jahr kommt. Habe es aber auch oft nebenher laufen. Immer noch besser als irgendein Serienschrott.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Wie immer 
Ich guck jez spongebob .... Der Rest is mir zu niveaulos, blöde castingschows mit Den Cousins von mal berühmt gewesenen ZPromis


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie immer
> Ich guck jez *spongebob* .... Der Rest is mir zu niveaulos, blöde castingschows mit Den Cousins von mal berühmt gewesenen ZPromis



Das passt wenigstens zu deiner Bettwäsche -oder? 
Der einzige der da cool ist:


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Wo gibt's denn spongebobbettwäsche?


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Überall!






Hast du doch keine?


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Nee


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Ich werde mal deinen Vater anschreiben wenn sie wieder zu Hause sind! 
So von Vater zu Vater!


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich Füll morgen früh mal wieder die Augenpflege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Hm, vlt. gucken dann mal wieder paar mehr hier rein.
Entweder haben die alle was wichtigeres zu tun oder denen geht unser Gesappel hier auf den Sack?


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Mmh ka wo die alle sindwobei is ja Freitag Abend.. Marcel is bestimmt auf designstudentinnenjagd und Jens is in Riva der Rest ka


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Bin wieder zurück, leider kann ich immer erst nach 18.00 sportlich aktiv werden(Freitag Badminton).


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Badminton ist auch schön!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich Füll morgen früh mal wieder die Augenpflege


 





zur Erinnerung


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Badminton ist auch schön!




...guter Sponsor...


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Generell die ganzen Sportarten mit Netz... Am liebsten Beachvolleyball 


Ich denk morgen an die Augenpflege versprochen


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Zwei ......., ein Gedanke


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh ka wo die alle sindwobei is ja Freitag Abend.. Marcel is bestimmt auf designstudentinnenjagd und Jens is in Riva der Rest ka



Näää Rennen Fahren geht bei mir vor. Nächste Woche vielleicht wieder.
Ich hab ja auch die Mario Party (N64) - Party bei den zwei Raumplanerinnen ausgeschlagen. Wäre heute Abend gewesen - die haben aber sicher andere Kerle gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

:d!


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...guter Sponsor...



... über den wollte ich mal hinwegsehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... über den wollte ich mal hinwegsehen.


...immer in die Augen sehen!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

"Silvana, Adriana, (Serafina) - komma bei mich bei" 
Bei den Namen hab ich schon zu viel gekriegt, aber hübsch sind sie beide...


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Hab grad gemerkt, dass man diesen smiley:  net einzeln schreiben kann


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2013)

Jetzt erst rausgefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> hab grad gemerkt, dass man diesen smiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade 

...bei den Kommentaren im Fotoalbum scheint das auch so zu sein.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Dachte immer man könnte das noch iwe umgehen...voll plöd


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

cooles Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZh1_aaFqTQ"]FEROmedia presents Khaliyl Iloyi rapping at 2years old with father Femi - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (3. Mai 2013)

Ich sach ma Gute Nacht Jungs, mach jetzt aus.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2013)

Nacht veikko!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend!

*@Philipp*

Aufkleber sind da. Herzlichen Dank dafür! 
Werde zwei davon die Tage an Nina weiterschicken.





Das Ernährungsthema ist interessant    , da habe ich relativ wenige bis keine Ahnung von...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Mai 2013)

N8!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Namd!
> 
> War auch eben nochmal zwei Stunden unterwegs -aber alles mit Wanderern verseucht.
> Nur am meckern gewesen und zum Glück bin ich ab morgen weg, denn wenn ich denen nochmal begegne werfen die mir bestimmt nen Stock in die Speichen!


 


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...und außerdem die Haare offen - das dämmt doppelt


 




Dem kann man doch nicht böse sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2013)

Aufkleber sind angekommen ! 
Bin im Moment bissle [email protected] 
Aber jetzt ist ja woe! Jetzt muss ich erstmal in mich gehen, was ich heute bike... Ich glaub ich fahre einfach eine schöne Kandel Tour mit dem epic,... Morgen wird es wieder lang mit dem Rennrad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (4. Mai 2013)

Ich wünsche dir auch einen Guten Morgen und einen sonnigen Tag Sascha!
Dem Rest natürlich ebenso. 
Nun wollte ich heute ja eigentlich nicht mehr aufs Bike bevor wir abhauen aaaber die Sonne scheint so schön und hier schläft noch alles. Daher jetzt noch nen Cappu und ab aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Mai 2013)

moin

bei uns auch bestes Wetter, ich werde wohl erstmal das SSp-Diamant nehmen und an der Küste ein wenig radeln und das eine oder andere Alster schonmal probieren...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2013)

Moin! Sonne, Sonne, Sonne 

Später noch Vorbelastung fahren und dann alles für morgen fertig machen!


----------



## unocz (4. Mai 2013)

aufkleber sind auc<h hier angekommen ! **TOP**
wie kann ich bezahlen ?

moin zusammen


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen Leute
So gleich gehts ins Studio und heute nammitach ne Runde aufs Rennrad
Freut mich das euch die Aufkleber gefallen



> @Philipp
> 
> Aufkleber sind da. Herzlichen Dank dafür!
> Werde zwei davon die Tage an Nina weiterschicken.



Kein PRoblem, freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen




> aufkleber sind auc<h hier angekommen ! **TOP**
> wie kann ich bezahlen ?
> 
> moin zusammen



Bezahlen kannst du gar nicht, weil ich das mit den Aufklebern übernommen habeDie waren relativ günstig und ich brauche nochn paar extra für nen team beim 24h Rennen



> Das Ernährungsthema ist interessant   , da habe ich relativ wenige bis keine Ahnung von...



Das Ernährungstehma is auch ne verdammt diskutierte Sache, da hat sich in den letzten Jahren relativ viel getan und es wird sich da eben so viel drum gestritten wie um die richtige Regeneration


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Mai 2013)

so es waren drei schöne Stunden mit dem SSp...ABER ein Hügel auf Usedom, dort wurde ich schön ausgebremst schwung weg...Profil weg...Kurbel naja sie ist nicht mehr die jüngste...und das neue ist noch nicht fertig...

naja...


----------



## InoX (4. Mai 2013)

Die Aufkleber sind da. Danke Philipp.
Habe gleich mal einen auf das Steuerrohr des Fusion geklebt.

Meine Vorbelastung für das morgige Rennen gibt's heute Abend. Da wird erstmal fett gegrillt.


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2013)

Ah Super!

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg morgen!


Mein Innenlager is auch eben gekommen heute fahre ich aber Rennrad, hab keinen Bock bei dem schönen Wetter noch zu schrauben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo und "guten Morgen"....

Gerade Frühstück gehabt und jetzt gehts es mit der Bimmelbahn nach Frankfurt in die Fressgass oder Bergerstrasse....   Kinderfrei!!   

Morgen ist die CTF in Altweilnau geplant. 70km/knapp 1300hm.
Locker flockig in der Gruppe. Trotz Rückenschmerzen und wenig Training hoffe ich auf die gewohnte Zeit von < 3h. 
Bin gespannt, wollte ggf. "rigid" fahren......

Danke für die Aufkleber. Auch von Marcus.
Liebe Grüsse hier an alle.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2013)

So wieder da. Schön entspannt Kandel... Mit photos und bergab mit cam
Heute abend mal an den PC sitzen, waren germany's next top biatch läuft

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2013)

Vorbelastung feddich -> der Dachsberg kann kommen


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2013)

So bin auch grad wieder rein gekommen. Ziemlich genau 100km und 1553hm warens, aber RR. Das Wetter war super, ich hab nicht eine Wolke gesehen und der Wind hat die meiste Zeit 
mitgespielt

EDIT: Momentan läuft überigens das Race Across Italy und das Team vom RAAM sieger(2011) hält alle bei Facebook auf dem Laufenden wer mal reinschauen möchte:https://www.facebook.com/christophstrasser.at?hc_location=stream

Überigens hat jemand von euch die Giro Etappe heute gesehen? bzw den schluss?


----------



## BENDERR (4. Mai 2013)

soo, hab heute mal den garmin getestet.. is echt ein schickes gerät und funktioniert einwandfrei 
morgen wirds im rennen eingesetzt, dann hab ich anschliessend daheim 3h spass mit der auswertung


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2013)

Das Garmin ist echt was feines! Doof wirds nur wenn du dein Training auf nen bestimmten HF bereich gesetzt hast und das Teil iwe gestört wird, dann meckert das die ganze Zeit Sehr lustig is auch die Melodie die das von sich gibt, wenn die Trainingseinheit zu Ende istSo R2D2 mässig


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich noch die pseudo Bewerbung und Lebenslauf für den Englischkurs schreiben. Montag ist Abgabe: "Denkt ja nicht, dass das eine Aufgabe für Sonntagnacht ist".

Tzzz ich habe natürlich meine Unterlagen in Dortmund gelassen und muss - ach wie schrecklich - am Sonntagabend schreiben


----------



## Push_it (4. Mai 2013)

Wollte heute Vorbelastung für den Dachsberg machen. Stattdessen Rachenentzündung/Kopfschmerzen/kraftlos und das Rennen steht auf der Kippe. Hoffe ich kann starten und überstehe die erste Runde. -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2013)

Kennen wir deinen Namen schon? - Hier wird sich mit dem Vornamen angesprochen...



Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2013)

Alex heißt er glaub ich?!

Ich geh dann mal in die Falle. Start zwar erst um 12:45 aber ich will ja fit sein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2013)

Hi Marcel, alles Gute für morgen....


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2013)

Schankedöhn!
und N8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Mai 2013)

Schittebön. 

Habe eben auch die Sachen gepackt...


----------



## Push_it (4. Mai 2013)

Alex ist richtig. 
Danke für den Genesungswunsch, ich geh auch nun schlafen. 
 @Marcel: Viel Spaß, gutes Gelingen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

Morgen! Die Sonne scheint und um 9 geht es"für ne Weile"aufs Rennrad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Mai 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest.....


----------



## Push_it (5. Mai 2013)

Moin, Jens und Sascha! 
Seid ihr fit? 

Ich häng ziemlich in den Seilen und werde wohl passen müssen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2013)

Moin! 


Viel Erfolg für die Racer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

Hier ist alles klar. Ist heute aber nur training kein rennen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Push_it (5. Mai 2013)

Ah, okay. 

Na, ich nutz die Gelegenheit und stell mich mal vor, wenns hier schon persönlich ist. 
Ich heiß Alex und werd dieses Jahr 24. Ich kenne dieses Forum seit 2005 und fahre seit 15 Jahren Rad, der Leistungssport auf dem Rad hat erstmals 2006 mein Interesse geweckt. 2007 bin ich erstmalig in Haltern bei den Junioren gestartet und bin dank eines Fahrfehlers nur 4. statt 2. geworden.
Gleichfalls fuhr ich viele andere CC-Rennen und Marathons, beispielsweise Saalhausen, den SKS-Marathon uvm. 

Bis heute bin ich dem CC-Sport zumindest mental treu geblieben. Aufgrund einer muskulären Erkrankung konnte ich lange Zeit nicht mehr fahren und habe die Motivation verloren. Stattdessen fuhr ich Downhill/Freeride und Enduro, besuchte Parks, genoss den Lifestyle.

In diesem Jahr hat es aufgrund besserer Gesundheit mich wieder zurück zu den CClern gezogen, Haltern wäre heute mein erstes Rennen gewesen. 

So viel erst mal von mir.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen!
Herzlich Willkommen Alex 
Naja der NRW-Cup fängt ja erst an, da bleiben noch ein paar Stationen.

Ich werde noch die letzten Sachen fertig machen und dann gehts um 10 Uhr los.
Achja - in die Top 10 zu fahren wäre schon klasse


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Mai 2013)

moin,

nadenn euch viel Spaß u ein wenig Glück

dann bis später


----------



## Push_it (5. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Herzlich Willkommen Alex



Bedankt. Dann zeig denen mal was ne Harke ist heute.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Danke  Wird sich zeigen - ist schließlich das erste XC-Rennen für dieses Jahr.

Dir noch gute Genesung, vielleicht sieht man sich im Laufe des Jahres mal


----------



## Push_it (5. Mai 2013)

Danke.
Welche Klasse fährst du?
Ich werde schon vor Ort sein heute, wohne unweit von der Strecke.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Ist mein letztes Jahr U23. Dann Elite


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2013)

Push_it schrieb:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> Na, ich nutz die Gelegenheit und stell mich mal vor, wenns hier schon persönlich ist.
> Ich heiß Alex und werd dieses Jahr 24. Ich kenne dieses Forum seit 2005 und fahre seit 15 Jahren Rad, der Leistungssport auf dem Rad hat erstmals 2006 mein Interesse geweckt. 2007 bin ich erstmalig in Haltern bei den Junioren gestartet und bin dank eines Fahrfehlers nur 4. statt 2. geworden.
> ...


Willkommen, Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Herzlich Willkommen Alex
> Naja der NRW-Cup fängt ja erst an, da bleiben noch ein paar Stationen.
> 
> ...


Viel Erfolg 

...und vielleicht auch Spaß!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Ich hab schon Spaß wenn ich mich quäle, keine Sorge


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2013)

Willkommen Alex!

Ist immer doof, wenn die Gesundheit einem nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, ich kenn das!
 Wünsche dir viel erfolg bei deiner Saison nach dem Wiedereinstieg! Evtl sieht man sich ja mal, bin eigentlich bei allen möglichen Marathons vom Nutrixxion Cup und in Remscheid/Solingen beim CC Rennen bin ich auch evtl wenns in den Rennkalender passt


@ Marcel Bei der From von Sundern wirst du die Top10 schon knacken gib  alles!!


----------



## Metrum (5. Mai 2013)

Moin Alex und Rest! Bin noch weg von zu Hause aber wenn ich heim komme wartet ne schöne Abendrunde auf mich. Den Startern viel Spaß und den anderen nen entspannten Sonntag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Ihr Frühaufsteher!
Wir werden jetzt die schöne Sonne nutzen und auf Tour gehen obwohl zu Hause genug zu tun währe.
Ich wünsche Allen einen erfolgreichen und schönen Sonntag


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit! 


Nachdem ich Freitag abend und den gestrigen Tag hindurch mit Gliederschmerzen und dickem Hals verbrachte, geht´s seit heut morgen wieder bergauf. 
Genau richtig zur Sonne, die uns hier nun endlich beehrt - nachher geht´s aufs Bike! 

Allen Rennfahrern gute Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (5. Mai 2013)

Ich musste das Fahrrad daran hindern weg zu fliegen, weil es so leicht ist!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Mai 2013)

so schöne Runde gehabt 

brauche mal ne Tip suche einen Lenker: ca 64cm breit Sweep 6grad

danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

easton ec70 wide


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Mai 2013)

hätte schon gerne 6 grad sweep...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

zzz  dann nimm den 3t. der hat glaub ich 5.

video vom abfahren der strecke in hausach... keine angst im rennen war ich schneller 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7CmVE1kZS4&feature=em-upload_owner"]Schwarzwald Taelercup Hausach XC Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Mai 2013)

sorry der hat nur 3,5 

dein alter Lenker war ja ein FSA richtig?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

stimmt... den gibts au noch


----------



## BENDERR (5. Mai 2013)

sooo, zurück vom schinderhannes.
hab mich gut gefühlt, lief auch gut, aber taktisch etwas blöd gefahren und damit 6. platz overall auf der kurzstrecke und 5. bei den männern.
kurz vorm ziel noch nen vorwärtssalto gemacht, aber alles heile geblieben


----------



## Push_it (5. Mai 2013)

Danke für die lieben Willkommensgrüße.

Ich schreib mal flux nen Rennbericht von Haltern. Habe mich heute morgen kurzer Hand doch noch entschlossen hinzufahren um einfach dabei zu sein. 
Bin dann ziemlich knapp zum Start da gewesen und habe mich ganz hinten in der Startaufstellung eingereiht. Wie gesagt, heute alles just for fun, ohne Anspruch, da grippaler Infekt. Konnte mich trotz meines Zustandes aber nicht zügeln und musste dabei sein. 

Nach dem Startschuss gab es eine kleine Einführungsrunde und dann noch einmal eine größere, damit sich das Feld sortiert und die schnellen nach vorne kommen. Nun gut, ich habe dann auch recht schnell gemerkt, dass ich heute keinen Blumentopf gewinnen werde und war an der ersten Dachsbergauffahrt im hinteren Mittelfeld. Da dieses Jahr allerdings die Dachsbergauffahrt zweigeteilt war (auf der anderen Seite war gleichzeitig die Abfahrt) und ich nicht weit genug vorne war kam ich in einen Stau, der allerdings auch bei den Elitefahrern entstand. Insofern doch ein Zeichen einer nicht so tollen Logistik/Orga, was mir ein Mitglied des ATV nickend bestätigte. ^^

Na ja, der Rest ist schnell erzählt. Nach der ersten Runde hatte ich bereits 2 Minuten Abstand auf den Führenden und ich merkte trotz mittlerer Intensität, dass ich nicht mehr weit komme. Als es das zweite Mal den Dachsberg hochging, gingen bei mir die Lampen aus, musste folglich abbrechen. 
Im Nachhinein wirklich sehr schade, der Kurs war mit tollen Abfahrten und Technikpassagen besetzt, wo ich allerdings auch oft aufgehalten wurde, weil ich zu weit hinten war. Insgesamt war mir als Kletterspezi (73kg bei 1,97m) der Kurs auch etwas zu flach, subjektiv. 

Fazit: Schönes Event, geiles Wetter, geile Strecke, 0 Vorbelastung gestern, 0 Warmfahren heute, 0 Power. Definitiv schade, Heimrennen ist nur ein Mal im Jahr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2013)

Da sind wir ja wieder Alle fleißig gewesen, meistens auch Unfallfrei.
Bei uns sind es 185Km/1456Hm in 9:34h geworden.(letzte Woche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Bei mir liefs irgendwie so gar nicht.

Strecke abfahren und so weiter lief gut. Am Start wurde uns dann mitgeteilt, dass Elite, U23 und U19 zusammen starten. 
Also fast 90 Mann direkt in die erste Kurve. Da musste ich schon zurück stecken und wurde auch noch halb umgehauen.
Die Einführungsrunde bin ich bei viel Staub im Blindflug gefahren.
An allen technischen Passagen gab es erstmal Stau und man konnte nicht überholen.
In meiner ersten Runde habe ich also schon ordentlich Zeit verloren. Auf der Startgeraden hab ich dann all meine Kraft genommen und bin an einer großen Gruppe vorbei gezogen. 

Danach kam nicht mehr viel und ich bin mein Rennen gefahren. Mit einer Runde Rückstand war dann nur ein 23. Platz drin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

So Tage gibt es auch mal 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Achso, im Vergleich zu Sundern schon krass -> Avg 180bpm Max 192bpm


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2013)

Auf der Rolle können alle Fahren aber wenn es dann ein bisschen Technisch wird geht's nicht weiter . Als Verfolger braucht man Glück und einen 8ten Sinn um die richtige Linie zu finden und ein Gespür für den besten Gang.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn man mal keinen Anschluss mehr hat und nach vorn sowie hinten freie Bahn ist, wirds sowieso schwierig.


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle können alle Fahren aber wenn es dann ein bisschen Technisch wird geht's nicht weiter . Als Verfolger braucht man Glück und einen 8ten Sinn um die richtige Linie zu finden und ein Gespür für den besten Gang.



Jau wenn du schon am Start hinten bist wirds jeh nach Strecke echt verdammt schwer bis unmöglich.

Bin mal gepannt auf Belgien am Donnerstag das sollen wohl die Startblöcke verzögert starten und dann iwe mit Nettofahrzeit da bin ich gespannt drauf


----------



## BENDERR (5. Mai 2013)

aach,.. verzögerte startblöcke und nettofahrzeit find ich blöd.
da weiß man nie genau wo man steht..


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2013)

Sooo, nach der 12-h-Sache im Februar nun das zweite Rennen dieses Jahr (bzw. Marathon).
Es war top Wetter, aber leider nicht so viele Starter wie in den Vorjahren. Aber egal, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht und es war ein ganz guter Formtest. Leider ist bei Philipp nicht alles ganz glattgelaufen, sodass die Ergebnisse nicht gut vergleichbar sind.
Heute habe ich richtig gemerkt, welche Leute sonst nur Straße fahren. Auf Forstautobahnen und anderen Flachstücken ordentlich drücken und überholen, bergauf, bergab und in holprigen Passagen nur am "Rumkrepeln", sodass man ständig bremsen muss... Das war ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Also ich wäre lieber nur mit den Leutchen aus meiner AK gestartet, als dass es sich über all an den Engstellen knubbelt.

Beim nächsten Rennen werden auch die drei Klassen gemischt aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Mai 2013)

da hilft nur eins: vorn weg fahrn 

beim eifel mosel cup starten von U17 - Ü50 inkl. Frauen alle zusammen.
das sind dann auch meist ~ 140 starter.. aber da gibt auch keine riichtig knifflige technische stellen.. und beim marathon startet man ja auch je nach dem mit 200 - 500 leuten gleichzeitig..


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2013)

Ging leider nicht immer.


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2013)

Jau diese Fahrtechniklegastenie ist echt nicht nur verdlammt nervig sondern auch gefährlich, ich finde mal sollte schon ein mindestmaß an fahrtechnik mitbringen, wenn man sich zu einem Rennen meldet


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

Schlimm sind die Rennrad Fahrer, die einen bergauf platt machen und einen dann bergab im weg rum parken...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2013)

Oder die Autos und Motorräder die beim RR fahren im weg rumschleichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

Oja!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Mai 2013)

Nabend.


War ein guter Tag. CTF in Altweilnau mit 70km und knapp 1300hm. 
Sonst unter 3h, heute mit bandagiertem Handgelenk und Trainingsrückstand genau 3:00:40.
Kurze Bratwurst und dann dem Veranstallter zuliebe, kenne ich persönlich, am ersten Bergsprintrennen teilgenommen...





....und:    Pokal geholt.  

Habe heute das Stumpi gescheucht und es lief traumhaft gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Mai 2013)

@Jens3

.....ich hätte auch gerne eine bikende Madame. Bin ja fast neidisch auf dich....

Geile Leistung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

@tt: fettes gz!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Gequält hab ich mich 
Achja außer in der ersten Runde jedes Mal die Halfpipe hochgefahren.

(Wie ich gehört habe fährt Markus da sogar im großen Blatt hoch )


Nicht die Halfpipe


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau diese Fahrtechniklegastenie ist echt nicht nur verdlammt nervig sondern auch gefährlich, ich finde mal sollte schon ein mindestmaß an fahrtechnik mitbringen, wenn man sich zu einem Rennen meldet


Alles Statisten



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> War ein guter Tag. CTF in Altweilnau mit 70km und knapp 1300hm.
> Sonst unter 3h, heute mit bandagiertem Handgelenk und Trainingsrückstand genau 3:00:40.
> Kurze Bratwurst und dann dem Veranstallter zuliebe, kenne ich persönlich, am ersten Bergsprintrennen teilgenommen...
> ...


 
Und, sind die Muskeln geplatzt und im Ziel gab`s Sauerstoff statt Tee


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_Jens_3
> 
> .....ich hätte auch gerne eine bikende Madame. Bin ja fast neidisch auf dich....
> 
> Geile Leistung.


 


Da muss "Mann" viel Geduld haben und darf die nie die Hoffnung verlieren
Ich höre jetzt immer öfter von meiner Frau, "da wäre ich nie runtergefahren, wie schnell wir oben waren, wir haben ja alle überholt, sind die langsam, u........." So langsam steigere ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber immer sachte und taktisch.

Zwei Aufkleber sind dabei


----------



## Push_it (5. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gequält hab ich mich
> Achja außer in der ersten Runde jedes Mal die Halfpipe hochgefahren.
> 
> (Wie ich gehört habe fährt Markus da sogar im großen Blatt hoch )



Markus ist heute mal wieder echt abgegangen, hab gut gestaunt. 
Wegen Halfpipe: Wie wurde der Kurs eigtl. so schnell umgesteckt? Die Funklasse fuhr afair bis 10m vor der Elite. 

PS: Hat deine Hose Polster?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2013)

Die mussten ja nur 2 Flatterbänder umstecken, man muss nur wissen wo 

Nee ich hab noch eine normale Bib drunter.


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Mai 2013)

Hab heute meine neue X9 Kurbel bekommen.
Die roten Details auf dem Kettenblatt konnte ich super mit Nitro-Verdünnung entfernen.
Die roten Drucke auf der schwarz eloxierten Kurbel juckt es aber überhaupt nicht, wenn ich denen mit Nitro zur Leibe rücke.
Bremsenreiniger und Knibbeln haben auch keinen Effekt.

Habt ihr einen Tipp, wie ich die gut von der Kurbel bekomme?

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2013)

Alex bei meiner Sid hab ich einfach Schwarze Folie genommen hab nochmal bissl was davon hier, kann dir am Donnerstag ja nen Stück geben


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

Nachdem hier alle ihre Folterberichte zum besten gegeben haben, will ich auch noch schnell  :

Mit abklingender Erkältung ging es auf eine 70km-Tour auf teils sehr verwilderten Rückegassen. Irgendwo muss es dem HR-Schlauch dann an den Kragen gegangen sein... 
Ich dachte an einen schleichenden Platten und pumpte mehrmals nach. 
Schließlich schaute ich nach und stieß auf einen 5cm Riss.  Der Reifen hatte also recht gut abgedichtet.
Natürlich hatte ich keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei - der letzte ging im Harz drauf. 
Naja, dann hieß es die letzten 12km halt schieben und aus 5 wurden 7h. 
Mann, bin ich jetzt platt! 
















Hammer Leistungen von euch, Jungens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend Flo,
da geht man locker biken und dann wird`s eine Wandertour , naja so konntest Du die neue Pumpe testen.
Du wirst wohl doch mit Milch rummatschen müssen.
Wenn man das Rad die ganze Zeit tragen muss stelle ich mir nicht lustig vor, ich hätte den Reifen schön mit Gras oder Stroh vollgestoppft und wäre dann langsam gefahren


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich hätte jetzt gerne frei. Leider von 8 bis 18 Uhr durchgängig Uni...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

morgen... heute ist ruhetag! 

und ich darf mich mit so schrott "rum schlagen" hier... so ein **** naja jetzt hab ich mal den "beitrag melden knopf" gedrueckt. pienzen und zu mama rennen kann ich auch 

ach ja... bei mir ist warscheinlich wieder ein neuer rennrad rahmen faellig :/ heute abend nochmal anschauen, aber der hat gestern bei jeder bodenwelle geknackt, als wuerde er gleich brechen und im wiegetritt fuelt es sich an, als waere er aus gummy.
irgendwie ist das bei mir immer nach 2 jahren so :/


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest!

Na ich habe da ja auch schon meinen Senf dazugegeben. Das Rad sieht nun mal schlimm aus und vorallem hast du ja auch nur geschrieben dass es optisch schlimm aussieht und das stimmt nun mal! 
Letztendlich ist das Forum ja auch dazu da um Meinungen zu bekommen und wenn ich dran denke wie meine ersten Bikes aussahen die ich auch ganz toll gefunden hatte.  Oft kommt man ja selbst nicht drauf und sieht dann die positive Wirkung wenn man mal paar Ratschläge befolgt hat. Und zumal ich hier schon weitaus schlimmere und wirklich verletzende Beiträge gelesen habe, wo ich mir dann auch dachte man hätte lieber mal die Fresse halten sollen. Aber deiner war nun weiß Gott nicht böse.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub die leute wissen einfach nicht mehr, wie es aussieht, wenn ich mal echt pissed bin 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Vor allem hat der (völlig überzogene,) in Schutz nehmende Beitrag die Sache nur unnötig verschärft. 
Hätte er nichts gesagt, wären spätestens nach 2 Posts erste Verbesserungsvorschläge gekommen, die nun jedoch weniger als Vorschlag formuliert kamen, sondern vielmehr als Erklärung für den Fakt, dass es optisch schlichtweg unstimmig ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Jup, hier gingen die Alarmglocken an.... Hab es unter Beobachtung.
Noch ist nix schlimmes passiert und eine Reaktion von der  Mod-Seite wäre überzogen.
 Aber "schgugge" aufmerksam weiter.

Sieht schon nicht gerade hübsch aus, der Hobel. Aber man muss wirklich mit neg. Kritik rechnen bei einer öffentlichen Präsentation.... That's life!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Guten Moren Allerseits,
Moin Sascha, ich finde das Du dich nicht in den Worten vergriffen hast, ich hätte es auch so geschrieben 
Schlimm ist Dein defekter Rahmen und das der Sonntag durch so ein "Stress" auch nicht erholsam ist.
Immerhin kam gleich eine Reaktion vom Mod.
(da warte ich Heute noch drauf)

Schöne Woche Euch Allen

Mit Mod. habe ich jetzt nicht Marco gemeint, Moin Marco---Du hast Dich eben vorgedrängelt oder ich zu lahm geschrieben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

Servus, das training am sonntag hat es mir nicht verhagelt... Ich hab halt bei jedem antritt mit dem finalen "knack" gerechnet... Dann waere es wenigstens definitiv gewesen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht könntest du da jetzt immer mit Cam fahren? Gibt bestimmt viele Klicks bei YouTube,falls er bricht.  Pass aber trotzdem auf dich auf!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

hmmm cam unter dem sattel und nach unten gerichtet 
gerade erstmal fuer 80oecken bei sponser bestellt, aber damit sollte ich ein paar monate auskommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Für 80 Oecken oder 800 Ecken?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

80euronen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

8000centis


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

moin jungs ich bin auch mal wieder da. Richtung nach hause unterwegs...riva war partymässig absolut geil. Mit Matze und kollege von vinschgaubike am samstag abend bei den cannondale jungs abgehangen. Viele bekannte gesichter kennengelernt wie Dan Atherton und bruder, No way Rey, peter denk und viele mehr.

Der Sonntag war dann von pleiten pech und pannen begleitet. Am morgen an den start gekommen und da wir uns nachgemeldet haben fragten wir in welchen startblock wir müssen. Wurden angewiesen in den startblock F ganz hinten zu starten. Alle weg und nur noch unser startblock da und der moderator quatscht was von ronda facile...einige andere haben uns dann auch noch gefragt ob wir da richti sind???

Start und ab gings...bis zum abzweiger zur normalen runde und dort wie ein geschoss daran vorbei. spätestens da hab ich dann gemerkt, dass nur ne CC runde wird...es war also tatsache mit der ronda facile...die deppen haben einige und uns eigeschlossen in den falschen startblock geschickt. Mit dem wut im bauch dann auf rang 7 von 91 gefahren. ******** wars aber abhacken und nächste woche ab nach singen.
 @Sascha was muss ich da schon wieder lesen

grüsse Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

waere ich fuer so nen spass 7h hin und zurrueck gefahren haette ich aber richtig gekotzt 

und ja! ich bin poese!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> waere ich fuer so nen spass 7h hin und zurrueck gefahren haette ich aber richtig gekotzt
> 
> und ja! ich bin poese!



Na ja, es ging ja ned nur ums rennen...haben ja auch noch gute kollegen getroffen und spass gehabt. Aber sicher werde ich mich das nächste mal dort einreihen wo ich will...in singen gibts ja nur eine strecke...


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2013)

Moin  Leute!


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Abend Flo,
> da geht man locker biken und dann wird`s eine Wandertour , naja so konntest Du die neue Pumpe testen.
> Du wirst wohl doch mit Milch rummatschen müssen.
> Wenn man das Rad die ganze Zeit tragen muss stelle ich mir nicht lustig vor, ich hätte den Reifen schön mit Gras oder Stroh vollgestoppft und wäre dann langsam gefahren




Servus Jens! 

Die Pumpe geht super - wenigstens ein Lichtblick! 
Dichtmilch und  Ventile habe ich gerade bestellt...

Den Schlauchplatzer hatte ich hinten, habe die Schläuche dann miteinander vertauscht und versucht die RubberQueen so dicht zu bekommen. 
Was mit der Standpumpe kein Problem ist, vermochte die kleine nicht zu leisten. Außer, dass mir so weitere 20min flöten gegangen sind und ich in der Eile einen Reifenheber gekillt habe, hat´s mir nichts gebracht.
Zum Glück konnte ich aber schieben und musste nicht tragen! 


Du hast mit deiner Frau ja eine Wahnsinnstour gemacht!  
Gab´s erneut Leistungssprünge zu verzeichnen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Servus Jens!
> 
> 
> Du hast mit deiner Frau ja eine Wahnsinnstour gemacht!
> Gab´s erneut Leistungssprünge zu verzeichnen?


 
Die Touren haben wir Mi./Sa./So. gemacht, und es wird immer Besser, auch von der Fahrtechnik.
Was mit einem normalen Rad kein Problem ist, steiler Bergauf auf einem schmalen Trail (30 cm breit) Links durch eine ca. 1m tiefe Mauer und Rechts durch einen Steilhang begrenzt, ist mit dem Tandem ein reiner Balanceakt und Mutprobe zugleich. (einmal musste ich mal anhalten weil mir`s zu wackelig wurde)
Aber das Anfahren haben wir dann wieder super hinbekommen, so nach dem Motto---nur nicht nach Unten schauen---
Ich werde jetzt immer Mal auf`n Strich fahren und die Balance üben

Am So. sind wir dann richtig durch anspruchsvolles Gelände mit steilen Rampen, langen Anstiegen und Abfahrten auf engen Serpentinen mit Spitzkehren gefahren, und ich habe gestaunt das meine Frau das mitgemacht hat und Heute noch mit mir spricht.
Ich habe meine Frau noch nie bergauf so außer Atem erlebt, aber da musste sie durch.

Tandemfahren kann süchtig machen, vor allem wenn man bei Gegenwind an den Solobikern vorbeizieht ohne das es groß anstrengt.

Bring dein Rad in Ordnung und dann fahren wir hier mal eine schöne Runde


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

Philipp danke noch für die aufkleber. Ist heute angekommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2013)

Heute um 15 Uhr eine Mail an DT Swiss Deutschland. Prompt 3 Minuten später eine Antwort - so muss das 
Gabel werd ich dann wohl am Freitag einschicken.

Heute erst das letzte ausstehende Klausurergebnis bekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

hi jungs,
ich werde meine anwesendheit im ibc drastisch reduzieren. keine angst: hier muesst ihr mich weiter ertragen, aber das wird auch der einzige thread sein!

warum? ich kann diese happy hippo gute laune kacke nicht mehr ausstehen!!!
es muss auch mal krachen duerfen, denn nach einem gewitter ist die luft viel besser!
Wenn es nach kacke riecht muss man auch ******** sagen dürfen!

es geht mir sowas von auf den sack, das einige mods lieber irgendwelche flachpfeifen in ruhe lassen und Bully Bully machen!
andauernd muss ich mich von irgendwelchen vollpfosten doof anmachen lassen, die nur alle 2 jahre mal aus ihrem moloch kriechen, um entweder:
a) eine potthaesslichen muelleimer zu zeigen und dann voellig beleidigt (und beleidigend) auf KONSTRUKTIVE kritik zu reagieren
b) einem armen neu user rettend zur hilfe zu eilen, wenn man konstruktive kritik an seiner (zum teil gefährlichen) "fehlkonstruktion" aeussert
c) sich die gelegenheit bietet mich, oder andere "alte" user anzukacken. die aktiv, konstruktiv und hilfsbreit im forum unterwegs sind.

ich habe kein problem damit, wenn man zu mir sagt ich habe nix drauf, aber der moege es dann an einer startlinie auch mit taten untermauern. und wenn er schneller ist, habe ich damit erstrecht kein problem!
genauso habe ich kein problem damit, wenn mich jemand nicht mag und zu mir ********* sagt. er muss dann aber auch in der lage sein mit dem echo leben zu koennen! ich bin NICHT auf der welt um von allen geliebt zu werden!

sollen sie doch im 29er/xc/leichtbau teil mal jemand anderen fragen, wie sie eine lefty einbauen, was fuer eine uebersetzung auf welcher kurbel passt/funktioniert oder selber die schmerzhafte erfahrung machen, was passiert wenn man ohne kefue los sprintet.

In dem Sinne: wer mich mag und mit meiner Art leben kann, weiß weite er mich wo erreicht... 
Alle anderen? Bite my shiny metal ass!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

schade sascha...

Ich kann dich aber schon verstehen. Ich glaub da hat man sich auch bischen auf eienn eingeschossen. Bei einigen ist man da sehr sensibel bei einer reaktion so wie bei dir. Vertseh ich nicht.

Ich hab ja am anfang auch mal mein fett weg bekommen von dir aber entweder man kann es wegstecken und bleibt hier und lernt oder nimmt die sachen so wie sie sind oder man sollte von hier verschwinden.

Ich meide ja auch einige threats hier, weil ich weiss dass da viel geschwätz dabei ist.

Wie du ja gesagt hast wirst du hoffentlich hier mal bischen reinschaun und uns erhalten bleiben. Denke ja wir sind hier ne gute truppe und können auch mit ehrlichkeit gut umgehen.

wir sehen uns vielleicht in singen. mein gesicht sollte dir ja auch bekannt sein habe mich (noch) nicht rasiert

Ach ja und ne rote zocchi hat auch ned jeder am rad...


----------



## Junior97 (6. Mai 2013)

Sascha ich muss dir da eigentlich durchgehend recht geben, damals als ich neu war und meine Möhre direkt in den Race Thread gestellt habe hab ich auch nicht so rum gemeckert wie die es heutzutage tun. Aber punkt #b # nix gegen Veikko  wobei ihr mich alle ins IBC leben eingeführt habt aber mit Veikko habe ich halt am meisten geschrieben oder tu es immer noch 
Dann schreib mir aber demnächst doch bitte ne PN mit konstruktiver Kritik wenn du in den anderen Threads nichts mehr schreiben möchtest oder schreib es hier denn eure Tipps helfen wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

He, Mensch Sascha, Dich hat es ja im Moment voll erwischt aber ich kann das nachvollziehen, man meint es gut und keiner versteht einen in dem Moment. Da muss man sich damit beruhigen das sie das schon selber irgendwann am eigenen Handeln spüren, oder auch nicht und dann ist es eh egal, da sollen sie es so machen wie sie es für richtig halten---und basta.
Lass deine Wut am Holzhaufen für`s Kaminholz aus und denke einfach an was Anderes, mich wundert in dem Forum schon einige Zeit nichts mehr.

Hier auf unserer Seite brauchen wir uns ja nicht von solchen Erscheinungen die gute Stimmung verderben lassen.
In zwei Wochen sieht das bestimmt schon wieder besser aus


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

der veikko geht hier auch ned als ernst durch oder???

wo isser denn???

die strümpfe ziehe ich dann wieder in singen an... gelle veikko...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2013)

@Sascha

Ähm, zufälligerweise ist der 29er-Bereich halt auch mein Mod-Bereich. Und das weisst du!
- Ich hoffe nicht, dass du mich damit beleidigen wolltest. Wäre schade.
Eebenso nicht Roman!

Ich verstehe deine Kritik zu dem gezeigten Rad absolut und stehe 100%ig hinter dir, _wir sind hier ja schließlich in einem Sportlerforum und nicht bei "fit im Alter mit dem Trekkingrad" oder so_, aber über das eine Zitat (Username gerade nicht im Kopf) hätte man sich nicht ganz soooo dolle aufregen müssen. 
Meine Meinung
(..muss aber nicht immer die Richtige sein..).

Aber mache Leutz, auch ich, sind halt etwas emotionaler....  Grundsätzlich nix schlimmes. 
Leider fehlt beim Schriftverkehr aber jegliche Art der Betonung und man bekommt vielleicht Dinge in den falschen Hals.


Roman und ich müssen uns erstmal in den Mod-Bereich einarbeiten und möchten einfach nur fair und gerecht vorgehen ; falls überhaupt erforderlich.
Keine Angst, die entsprechenden anderen User haben auch PNs´im Kasten!


Eine Bitte von Freund zu Freund: 
Ich habe den PN-Schriftverkehr zw. Roman und dir mitgelesen....
Geschmeidig ist anders.
Bitte gib auch uns die Chance uns einarbeiten zu können.


Auf, Digga !  Ride on....    Das erste  geht auf mich.


Und *@Jens III*

Ich bin doch einer von euch! Oder?   *Uffff*


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_Sascha_
> 
> Und *@Jens III*
> 
> Ich bin doch einer von euch! Oder?   *Uffff*


 
Das musst Du mir jetzt aber erklären, keine Ahnung wie Du daran zweifeln konntest


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2013)

Habe ich dort was falsches reininterpretiert?



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> He, Mensch Sascha, Dich hat es ja im Moment voll erwischt aber ich kann das nachvollziehen, man meint es gut und keiner versteht einen in dem Moment. Da muss man sich damit beruhigen das sie das schon selber irgendwann am eigenen Handeln spüren, oder auch nicht und dann ist es eh egal, da sollen sie es so machen wie sie es für richtig halten---und basta.
> Lass deine Wut am Holzhaufen für`s Kaminholz aus und denke einfach an was Anderes, mich wundert in dem Forum schon einige Zeit nichts mehr.
> 
> Hier auf unserer Seite brauchen wir uns ja nicht von solchen Erscheinungen die gute Stimmung verderben lassen.
> In zwei Wochen sieht das bestimmt schon wieder besser aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und *@Jens III*
> 
> Ich bin doch einer von euch! Oder?   *Uffff*



Gute Beispiel, hier fehlt auch die treu-doffe Betonung...


----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2013)

ich weiß nicht wie man das von dir geschriebene daraus schließen will?


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

Marco

Alle hier gehören dazu...ob mod oder nciht. Alle die sich hier gut einfügen und sich benehmen können. dazu gehörst du ja sicher auch

Ich denke wir haben hier nen guten umgangston und haben ne gute ambiance...ich und mein franz

yes ride on und ab gehts...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe ich dort was falsches reininterpretiert?


 
Hast Du etwa die "Erscheinungen" auf Dich bezogen,
ich meinte damit nur, das der Umgang im Forum stellenweise unsauber ist (das habe ich ja auch schon am eigen Leib gespürt---und da habt ihr mich auch super wieder aufgebaut)

Auf die Hintergrundgeschichten haben ich ja keine Einsicht und kann meine Erläuterungen auf den öffentlichen Teil beziehen.
Meine Meinung kennst Du ja, hier im Forum sollten etwas bessere Maßstäbe und Richtlinien eingeführt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie man das von dir geschriebene daraus schließen will?



Habe wohl den Text zu schnell überflogen....  

Schon gut! Muss an der Hitze heute liegen....!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

@TT dich habe ich net gemeint. Hier bist du auch nur so ne Pfeife wie wir alle
Und ich habe in den pm auch nicht gegen Roman geknackt, sondern gegen spezielle user... Hätte ich auch offen machen können aber da war ich echt zurückhaltend...

Aber sry, ich hab keinen bock mich durchgehend doof anmachen zu lassen.
und wenn für Gefühle von solchen pfeifen wichtiger sind, dann viel spas ohne mich...

Aber vllt hätte ich die pm gerade gar nicht beantworten sollen. Vllt hätte ufp dem user auch helfen können wie er seine lefty einbauen soll und ob es sich lohnt... ach nein, das einzige was der kann ist rum pöberln und sein häuslichen sch*** Bock zeigen. Das einzige was an dem rad gut ist, ist das es nicht rostet, wenn man es im See versenkt, wo es auch...
Oder 6foottall (oder wir er hieß),... Ach ne, der ist ja nur hauptberuflich Mutter Theresa! Oder war es Robin hood?

Aber lasst euch nicht täuschen, hab gerade nen 40 er puls und bin echt locker 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Es ist halt nicht immer leicht, als Entscheidungsträger
und mein "Ausdruck" ist auch nicht immer einfach zu verstehen(oft)
manche verstehen mich (sagen Sie zumindest) hier


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

Das ist das schöne hier, hier haben alle den gleichen Schatten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

Verglichen mit anderen Foren, in denen ich aktiv bin oder war, ist das IBC sehr groß und hat ein weites Einzugsgebiet an unterschiedlichsten Charakteren.
Sascha hat das in seinem Post ja schon angeführt: Die einen kommen hier frisch zur Party oder nur alle Jubeljahre mal vorbei, die anderen sind hier täglich on und stets mit Rat und Tat zur Seite - ob gutmütig hilfreich oder auch mal mit etwas Sarkasmus gewürzt, sprich von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge.

Ich denke, dass es unabdingbar ist, dass alle Parteien an einem möglichst guten Miteinander arbeiten, schließlich sind wir hier aufgrund einer gemeinsamen Liebe zu unserem Hobby hier, dem Mountainbiken! 

Die Neuen sollten nicht so dünnhäutig sein und alles Geschriebene gleich persönlich nehmen, bevor sie noch nicht genau einschätzen können, wie es hier zugeht, und die Alten sollten sich in die Zeit zurückversetzen, in der sie hier selbst noch Grünschnäbel waren und in diverse Fettnäpfchen getreten sind, und mit den Neuen entsprechend nachsichtig sein...

Aufgrund der Größe des Forums klappt es mMn nur über einen Minimalkonsens und wir sollten alle immer auch die Außenwirkung im Hinterkopf behalten, da unserem Hobby nicht von wenigen beharrlich mit größter Abneigung entgegengetreten wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch nie jemanden angekackt, weil er keine Ahnung hatte, dem 4cross kiddi mit den flats Schuhen haben wir doch auch nett beraten. Aber der ist auch nicht gleich schreiend zu mama gerannt, als wir ihm steife Sohlen empfohlen haben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Jetzt fehlt noch der Andere Philosoph  , wird anscheinend eine längere Ansprache.
Ich darf das noch Schreiben, bin ja auch noch ein Welpe


----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2013)

mal was anderes zwischendurch:

welches programm nutzt ihr um euren garmin auszuwerten?

habe jetzt mal garmin connect und garmin training center probiert.
das hat mich aber beides nicht vollends überzeugt..
bin doch ein kleiner zahlenjongleur :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Mai 2013)

@Flo
Du solltest Buchautor oder sowas werden....    ...und nimm´Veikko gleich mit, der kann auch gut formulieren!

Ich sollte wirklich mal wieder öfters lesen oder Briefe schreiben..... schaizz "Spracheingabe" am Handy da...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab connect und strava. Finde ich mit den Segmenten sehr gut um meine Trainings Zeiten zu vergleichen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2013)

ahja genau, strava benutz ich auch.. aber eigntl nur weil ich das mit den challenges/segmenten dort so klasse find


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Flo
> Du solltest Buchautor oder sowas werden....    ...und nimm´Veikko gleich mit, der kann auch gut formulieren!
> 
> Ich sollte wirklich mal wieder öfters lesen oder Briefe schreiben..... schaizz "Spracheingabe" am Handy da...



Ich hab das Tablett nur nebenbei hier. Leser gerade James clavel - gai jin (zum x-ten mal... liebe das setting). 
Mit tom Clancy einer meiner lieblings Autoren. 
Wobei ich ich alte Sachen wir shakespeare liebe! 
Oder jostein gaarder und Peter hoeg,...
(Damit habt ihr nicht gerechnet )

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2013)

ich dachte du kannst nur binärcode!?


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2013)

G8 jungs ich bin mal weg hier...das wird mir zu philosofisch hier...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Was macht eigentlich die Augenpflege? Da wurde uns doch was in Aussicht gestellt---ev. ist DSL gestört und mit dem Modem daert es halt ein bisschen länger--- Stimmt`s Philipp


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich dachte du kannst nur binärcode!?



Noch vor dem proggen habe ich english und französisch gelernt 
Und irgendwann ist mal noch japanisch dran

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Noch vor dem proggen habe ich english und französisch gelernt
> Und irgendwann ist mal noch japanisch dran
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



japanisch soll sehr schwer sein!
ich lern irgendwann noch niederländisch und/oder italienisch


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

Nicht dass ihr denkt ihr seid mich losgeworden, war nur im Gym zum Elterngespräch. War auch nicht sooo toll. Ich war der Ars..., weil das Kind ja bei mir lebt und seine Mutter von nix weiß was in der Schule abgeht und sie mir dann beinah unterstellt dass ich es nicht im Griff habe. Die Frau die sich damals entschieden hat ihren "Gelüsten" nachzugehen um sich selbst zu finden (was bis heute nicht geschehen ist) und sich vom Acker machte.
Und kommt mir dann allen ernstes mit der Idee Linus könne ja auch mal bei ihr leben - denn sie möchte ja auch noch was von ihm haben bevor er groß ist!   
Ich habe ihm das dann vorhin vorgeschlagen - er hat aber kein Interesse.
Nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema. Sascha, wenn du dies so für dich entschieden hast kann ich das begrüßen. Mach es aber nicht aus der Wut heraus sondern in dem Wissen dir selbst damit einen Gefallen zu tun. Manchmal geht es halt wirklich nicht, die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon oft genug gemacht. Ich z.Bspl. habe mal irgendwann in der 29 Galerie freudig erwähnt dass es schön sei mal kein Kona zu sehen, nachdem vorher auf drei oder vier Seiten ständig das selbe Bike zu sehen war. Und schon wurde ich angefeindet was ich gegen Kona hätte! Ich habe denen dann versucht zu erklären dass ich nix gegen Kona habe, selbst eines besitze und mein allererstes MTB ein Explosif war. Und auch da waren es diejenigen die gar nichts damit zu tun hatten die das Maul am weitesten aufrissen. Und auch heute war es so, wie Flo richtig erkannte. Hätte sich da keiner reingehangen den es nichts anging....
Vlt. sollte man ja hier mal einen Kuschelfaden einrichten wo Bilder gepostet werden können und nur postive Meinungen zugelassen sind?
Macht euch nicht verrückt und ihr wisst ja immer wo euer zu Hause ist und ihr verstanden werdet - HIER!


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> japanisch soll sehr schwer sein!
> ich lern irgendwann noch niederländisch und/oder italienisch



Marco lernt irgendwann (mit dem Jens zusammen) deutsch!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Augenpflege? Da wurde uns doch was in Aussicht gestellt---ev. ist DSL gestört und mit dem Modem daert es halt ein bisschen länger--- Stimmt`s Philipp



Ey verdammt das hab ich verschwitzt, morgen früh hab ich frei da kümmere ich mich drum

@ veikko lass dich von ihr net unterkriegen, wichtig ist nur was dein Sohn will und er hat ja kein Interesse bei ihr zu wohnen!


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

Ja Philipp! 
Aber im ersten Moment denkt man da auch ob sie noch richtig tickt.
Ich habe den allein seit er in der ersten Klasse war und schon vorher war ich der der ihn in den Kindergarten geschafft und abgeholt hat, der mit ihm immer beim Arzt war, der abends mit ihm im Bett lag damit er einschläft, etc. und dann wenn er aus dem gröbsten raus ist... ach ich will auch noch bissel was von ihm haben. 

P.S. Liegt Korbach in Hessen?! 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/164511-specialized-stumpjumper-rachitat-made-in-usa


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

> Verkäufe hier eine echte Rachität.




Wäre vielleicht ein gutes Gerät für einen Gravity Biker, zum Überhänge befahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Veikko,
dieses Jahr ist schon krass, ich weiß nicht wie es hier in den anderen Jahren so war, man hat einiges zu Verarbeiten aber wenn man sich in einer so großen Gemeinschaft präsentiert muss man sich anscheinend mit vielen Sachen außerhalb des gewohnten Umfelds auseinandersetzen und lernen damit umzugehen ohne sich zu sehr hineinsteigern zu müssen, da  eine normale Diskussion(ich meine mündlich) nicht möglich ist und sich nicht Jeder schriftlich perfekt ausdrücken kann.
Zum Glück bin ich da ein bisschen resistent  und vergesse meistens die unangenehmen Momente und das gute Gefühl bleibt.
Veikko, mit Deinem Sohn ist ja ein Ding, da kannst Du nur in seinem Interesse handeln was nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2013)

Das kann ich verstehen... Schon komisch dass sie dann nach so langer Zet damit ankommt. Naja is ja zum Glück so wies aussieht jez eh geklärt


Hab überigens eben noch ne Runde mit der Rennfeile gedreht, das neue Lager is drin und die Kiste läuft wieder 1A, Beine fühlen sich auch ganz gut an jez kann Belgien kommen


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

Den Linus plötzlich in IHREM Leben unterbringen zu wollen, ohne zu fragen, was er eigentlich will und fühlen würde, wenn er plötzlich aus seiner Familie herausgeholt werden würde und seine Bezugsperson (Veikko) verlöre, passt sehr gut in die Schiene der narzisstischen Selbstverwirklichung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2013)

Flo du hast es echt auf'n Punkt gebracht! besser hätte ich's jez net ausdrücken können.

Sascha So lange du hier weiter rumgeisterst is doch alles gut! In anderen Freds bin ich auch nur ab und an unterwegs... Meist nur wenn mich irgendwelche Radteile Interessieren oder irgendjemand wirklich Hilfe braucht....auf die ganzen Trolle reagiere ich gar net mehr:daumen


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

Philipp, wer hält dann aber den CC-Racebikes-Thread sauber von Satteltaschen, Luftpumpenhalterungen, positiven Vorbauten, Sattelsofas, Lenkertaschen mit Klickfix-System und Flatpedalen, wenn der Sascha sein Amt auf Lebenszeit einfach niederlegt?  

Also mir würde das fehlen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

So wie Flo kann das auch keiner, außer ev. noch unser Veikko


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich endlich mal meine flatpedalten Bikes da einstellen!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2013)

Stimmt da haste wohl recht!sascha zumindest den Fred musste sauber halten.... Ich Helf auch mit 


So Leute mir geht jez im Bett... Andere Pennen ja da ich Lauf rum naja
Wie auch immer bis morgen und dann gibt's die Augenpflege. Versprochen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da kann ich endlich mal meine flatpedalten Bikes da einstellen!


Das sehe ich jetzt erst, hast Du Angst das dich das Rad nicht mehr los lässt ?

N8 Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Mai 2013)

Gute Nacht, Philipp!


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das sehe ich jetzt erst, hast Du Angst das dich das Rad nicht mehr los lässt ?



Nö aber ich will nicht mehr umlernen und bin dann auch mit den Schuhen flexibler.


----------



## Metrum (7. Mai 2013)

So, Kinder ich geh ins Bett!
Gute Nacht und bis morgen....


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Stimmt da haste wohl recht!sascha zumindest den Fred musste sauber halten.... Ich Helf auch mit
> 
> 
> So Leute mir geht jez im Bett... Andere Pennen ja da ich Lauf rum naja
> Wie auch immer bis morgen und dann gibt's die Augenpflege. Versprochen!




Hm ich halte mich eigentlich auch aus fast allen Freds raus, außer dem ETWR. 
Vieles wird einfach zu blöd oder zum Kindergarten. Ab und zu dient es aber der Belustigung  

N8 Jungs!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö aber ich will nicht mehr umlernen und bin dann auch mit den Schuhen flexibler.


 Das habe ich mir Abgewöhnt, Dich von etwas Besseren zu überzeugen,
wenn Du nicht möchtest dann ist es so.
(meine Frau wollte nie Clickis und jetzt soll ich welche an Ihr Rad schrauben--10 verschenkte Jahre--

N8 Veikko


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Mai 2013)

Bis morgen, Jungs!

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Guten Nacht Allerseits!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö aber ich will nicht mehr umlernen und bin dann auch mit den Schuhen flexibler.



Schuhe haben nicht flexibel zu sein! Die muessen bretthart und stramm sein! 

Und der alten... "sich selber finden",... Wenn ich sowas nur hoere. Behalt den kleinen blos bei dir! Ich glaub da gehts im gut 

Cc thread sauber halten? Ich glaub das ist ne lebensaufgabe...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (7. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Einen sind halt die Schuhe  bretthart und stramm und bei dem Anderen ist es halt der ... 
Moin Sascha und der klägliche Rest! 

P.S. Hier regnets arg!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Hier ist noch Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Mai 2013)

moin jungs bei uns sonne und trocken im moment. Gehen heute sicher noch ne trainingsrunde fahrn...

Veikko ich lerne jetzt mal französisch und dann kommt deutsch...na ja fränkisch könnte ich wohl besser als normales deutsch. Meine ersten lebensjahre habe ich ja lange genug in weissenburg verbracht

Lass dein sohnemann bei dir. Ich hätte auch gerne mehr von meienm sohn aber bei mir ists halt au ned gerade ne einfache situation.

Solange er immer gerne zu mirkommt hab ich alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2013)

ja,...die kleinen sind ein highlight! heute morgen spaeter zur arbeit (auto in inspektion) wollte mich lukas net zur arbeit lassen... fand er doof


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Veikko hat mir den Regen rübergeschickt, da brauch ich Heute nicht gießen


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute!

So die Augenpflege ist wieder gefüllt


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Hier ziehts auch zu. Wird wohl nichts mit Grillen im Park, dann werde ich aber vielleicht Laufen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

Moin 


...heute ist Ruhetag. Da stört der Regen nicht.


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2013)

Moin Männers.
Alles schnieke bei euch?


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2013)

Ganz gut hab noch bis 6 Uni....wenigstens regnet es hier noch net
Bestimmt dann wenn ich frei hab is immer so^^
Hoffe mal das der Boden in Belgien trocken bleibt... Wobei mittlerweile is ja alles so staubig, dass ein paar Tropfen net schlecht wären


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2013)

hier hats heute nacht auch schön auf die Dachfenster getrommelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2013)

heute zwansruhetag... auto in inspektion und wieder abholen :/


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich dachte du kannst nur binärcode!?






Bin gerade beim Nachlesen...


----------



## Push_it (7. Mai 2013)

Sers zamme!
Hier hats getröpfelt, jetzt alles grau und heut Abend Grillen wird nix.


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2013)

Hier sieht's auch nach Weltuntergang aus aber noch isses trocken^^


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild vom verhauenen Rennen am WE.






man achte auf das Steuerrohr


Wie Christian ja schon angedeutet hatte, lief es bei mir nicht ganz so rosig. Nach einem recht starken Start musste ich dann feststellen, dass der wohl doch etwas zu schnell war und ich das Tempo etwas zurück nehmen musste. Ich ließ daraufhin ein paar Fahrer ziehen und pendelte mich auf einer für mich ganz guten Position ein.
Zu Beginn der zweiten der beiden Runden für ich dann allerdings nach einem langen Anstieg falsch geradeaus und bis ich das gemerkt hatte war ich schon fast wieder unten. Also wieder rumgedreht und den ganzen Berg wieder hoch. Zwischenzeitlich hatten mich dann recht viele Fahrer überholt. Auf Grund des zu schnellen Startes war aber für eine große Aufholjagd nicht mehr viel Pulver da.

Ich hatte keine Lust mehr und für einfach nur noch zu ende, da das Rennen eh gelaufen war.

Rundenzeiten: Runde 1: 1:16:55 h, Runde 2: 1:32:50 h

Das machte dann Platz 48 von 89 und Platz 19 von 28 in der AK...

wieder was gelernt.

Das nächste wird das heavy. Da kann ich immer hacken.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Push_it schrieb:


> Sers zamme!
> Hier hats getröpfelt, jetzt alles grau und heut Abend Grillen wird nix.



Hier war schon was an Regen. Grillen fällt bei uns def. ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Durchfahren ist Alles
Wenigstens hat das Wetter mitgespielt und du konntest das Rennen als Formtest zu Ende fahren, solche Sachen sind meinem Jungen auch immer mal passiert. (Der zählt auch immer die Steine vorm Rad) Gab es keine Verpflegungsstellen oder fährst Du immer mit T.-Blase?, Du bekommst doch außerdem 2 Flaschen ans Bike.


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2013)

ich fahre die Touren immer mit dem Rucksack und ich habe mich seit Weihnachten so an die den Rucksack gewöhnt, dass er mich nicht stört. Außerdem passen 2 Liter rein, die ich auch gebraucht habe. Verpflegungsstellen gabs. Da wollte ich eigentlich nicht anhalten aber als ich mich dann verfahren hatte war das auch egal und ich habe doch mal ganz entspannt nen Becher gegriffen. Christian kanns bezeugen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2013)

Da alle anderen Bilder nicht so super geworden sind, auf der Zielgeraden (=Asphalt) entstanden sind oder anderen gehören, hier die Sicht auf meine wunderschöne Rückseite.






22. von 89 Startern insgesamt und 12. von 28 in der AK. Für die lange Pause bis Ende des letzten Jahres durchaus in Ordnung.
Ich habe im F2000 nur Platz für eine kleine Flasche (500 ml) im Rahmendreieck. Es hat gerade so gereicht... An der Verpflegungsstelle wollte ich nicht halten und auch auf die Flasche, die mir meine Freundin gereicht hatte, habe ich verzichtet. Ich hatte also einfach keine Lust anzuhalten.
Wie seelenruhig Philipp getrunken hat, kann ich leider nicht bezeugen. Ich war damit beschäftigt, ihm zuzurufen, mich zu wundern und weiterzufahren.
Ein Rucksack wäre nett gewesen. Ich fahre sonst ausschließlich mit Rucksack, in dem einfach alles entspannt Platz hat. Ich hasse es, das Zeug in die Trikottaschen zu stopfen.

Gestern dann eine lockere Runde mit Constantin. Es gab neue Trails! Richtig gute sogar. Und das Wetter war bestens, was sich spätestens morgen erheblich ändern wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Ich mach es manchmal so, wenn die Verpflegungsstellen gut vorm Start zu erreichen sind, deponiere ich dort meine Wechselflaschen zum schellen Wechseln oder meine Frau muss mich versorgen.
Die 2/3 Kilo auf dem Rücken stören mich im Rennen und ich muss ja nicht sinnlos das Wasser die Berge hochschleppen.
Bei manchen Rennen gibt es auch Flaschentausch (meistens schmeckt das Zeug auch), das geht natürlich am schnellsten.

Was hattest Du für einen Schnitt bei wie viel Hm?
Bei 20/22er Schnitt wären wir gleichschnell(90Km)


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs,
ihr verpasst dem Sascha aber ne ganz schöne Aufgabe von wegen CC Race Thread sauber halten, da kann er ja fast die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Der Sascha braucht nur seine Fähigkeiten anwenden und eine Ausmusterung-App entwickeln---und schon geht alles alleine


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Bei 0,5Liter auf reichlich 2h wär ich verdurstet, ich musste schon mal aus einer Schafstränke saufen weil ich an der letzten Versorgung vorbeigefahren bin (nach 80Km bei 35°C im Schatten), ich hatte in der 2ten Runde gesehen das der Schäfer frisches Wasser eingefüllt hatte. Da ging nichts mehr und ein Streckenposten war auch nicht in der Nähe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom verhauenen Rennen am WE.
> 
> 
> man achte auf das Steuerrohr
> ...


Schade, dass es nicht so richtig rund lief 

Cool ist aber, dass du es durchgezogen hast!
(Oder nach der 2. Runde abgebrochen? Vermisse die Zeit der 3. Runde...)

Sooo schlimm ist das Ergebnis dann auch wieder nicht... wenn man bedenkt, dass du den einen Abzweig verpasst hast und zu schnell begonnen hast; so, wie ich im letzten Jahr. Wie ich dafür bezahlen musste...

Sollte auf das Steuerrohr aufgrund der mehrdeutigen Startnummer geachtet werden?




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da alle anderen Bilder nicht so super geworden sind, auf der Zielgeraden (=Asphalt) entstanden sind oder anderen gehören, hier die Sicht auf meine wunderschöne Rückseite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Platzierung:  

Da muss ich einiges tun, um beim nächten Wehlaberg (Oktober oder Mai, falls ich mitfahren kann) vor dir anzukommen.

Du bist das ganze Rennen mit 500ml Flüssigkeit gefahren?  

Ich überlege, mir einen Mini-Trinkrucksack zuzulegen... meine Flaschen laufen ständig aus  (Camelback Podium; eigentlich 'ne tolle Flasche...)

Das Trikot ist gut, oder?
Bei dem NW vermisse ich das Silikonbündchen sowie eine verschließbare Tasche in der Mitte.

Jo, die Runde fand ich auch klasse.
Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder ok sein, warm, schwül, Donnerstag wieder Regen, am WE hin scheint es wieder besser zu werden; kann ruhig ETWAS kühler werden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2013)

WBM: wie immer nur 2 Runden
Steuerrohr: OW-Aufkleber (aber die Startnummer und Philipps Reaktion beim Erhalt waren auch klasse )
WBM: hoffentlich kommst du nicht vor mir an  Zur Zeit des zweiten WBM in diesem Jahr steht wohl ein anderer Marathon an
Flüssigkeit: es war grenzwertig; bald werde ich ja wieder 0,75 l im Rahmen verstauen können
Trikot: ja, ich find's in allen Belangen klasse, NW ist aber auch super, finde ich ("verdreht" sich nur manchmal)
Wetter: bin wieder für 2 Wochen in FL, daher meinte ich, dass es hier schlechter wird


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Mai 2013)

bin auch gerade von der trainingsrunde zurück mit freundin...auf 13km 1100hm...

Musste mal wieder hm fressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2013)

Super, dass die Aufkleber schon ausgeführt werden

Mit 0,5l würde ich im Rennen nie hinkommen, mich ärgert ja schon, dass in mein Univega nur eine 0,5 und eine 0,75l Flasche passt und die brauche ich bei 50-60km Distanzen auch beide


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> WBM: wie immer nur 2 Runden
> Steuerrohr: OW-Aufkleber (aber die Startnummer und Philipps Reaktion beim Erhalt waren auch klasse )
> WBM: hoffentlich kommst du nicht vor mir an  Zur Zeit des zweiten WBM in diesem Jahr steht wohl ein anderer Marathon an
> Flüssigkeit: es war grenzwertig; bald werde ich ja wieder 0,75 l im Rahmen verstauen können
> ...


2 Runden? Ach so war das  Schon lange her das ganze...

Nummer:  

Ich brauche locker 0,5l/h. Du brauchst aus physischen Gründen sicher weniger Flüssigkeit, als ich.

Cool, dann muss ich mal zusehen, ein schönes zu bekommen.
Das NW wollte ich schon seit Anfang an haben 
Richtig, es verrutscht leider... werde wahrscheinlich so ein Bündchen einnähen lassen...

Ja, ja, weis ich doch


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2013)

Aufkleber angekommen, werde sie morgen anbringen sehen aber super aus. 
Danke Philipp ! 
Und die schrift ist doch noch gut


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Mai 2013)

vom wochenende an der party am abend...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Aufkleber angekommen, werde sie morgen anbringen sehen aber super aus.
> Danke Philipp !
> Und die schrift ist doch noch gut


...warte sehnsüchtig auf die Aufkleber


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

War Laufen: 10km - 45 Minuten. 
Das muss nächste Woche beim Campuslauf aber deutlich schneller!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War Laufen: 10km - 45 Minuten.
> Das muss nächste Woche beim Campuslauf aber deutlich schneller!


Besonders langsam ist das aber auch nicht.
War doch schlielich Training, oder?

...wenn ich laufen gehe, dann sind's immer so 11-12km/h im Schnitt...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Joa ich merk das in den Beinen. Trotz Duschen auch ordentlich Nachschwitzen 
Ist halt schwül!

Nee ist schon ganz langsam, ging aber schon schneller


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2013)

Arg... Wieder 10h  @Work: (

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wars heute net anders-.-, heut morgen zu hauste was für die Uni gemacht und dann von 12-6 inner Uni gesessen...jez is nen Ründchen Rolle angesagt

Lustig finde ich immer die Benutzerprofile die aus versehen verlinkt werden


----------



## Metrum (7. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich immer die Benutzerprofile die aus versehen verlinkt werden



Vorallem jeder Idiot besucht nun  Works Profil. 
Wir können ihm ja alle mal ne Freundschaftsanfrage senden, der hat noch keine!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Der hat auch noch 0 Beiträge


----------



## Metrum (7. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der hat auch noch 0 Beiträge



Vielleicht überlegt er noch oder formuliert sehr sorgfältig?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Bei unseren geistigen Ergüssen wohl nicht so wichtig


----------



## Junior97 (7. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vorallem jeder Idiot besucht nun  Works Profil.
> Wir können ihm ja alle mal ne Freundschaftsanfrage senden, der hat noch keine!



Möchtest du uns etwa als Idioten bezeichnen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Möchtest du uns etwa als Idioten bezeichnen ?!


----------



## unocz (7. Mai 2013)

Naaabend,
Sascha hehehe musste ja so kommen!
I


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2013)

Krass: 6foot6 hat sich bei mir entschuldigt! Ich bin geschockt... der Typ scheint echt OK zu sein... Nicht wir andere staenkerer... damit hab ich nicht gerechnet...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Manchmal muss man eben eine Nacht drüber schlafen 
Die meisten würden im echten Leben auch nicht so große Töne spucken!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Mai 2013)

echt cool sowas...muss ich neidlos zugeben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krass: 6foot6 hat sich bei mir entschuldigt! Ich bin geschockt... der Typ scheint echt OK zu sein... Nicht wir andere staenkerer... damit hab ich nicht gerechnet...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Worum ging's?


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2013)

Das is ja Super! 


So Jungens ich bin für heute raus, bis morgen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2013)

Ich werd noch ein Weilchen an meinem nächsten Getriebe konstruieren.

N8 Philipp


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Worum ging's?



kurzer "moderierter" disput


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2013)

Moin!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kurzer "moderierter" disput



Ok, hörte sich auch so ähnlich an... ging's um etwas wichtiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

ein haessliches rad und dann das uebliche npnp doof ankacken von ufp


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2013)

moin jungs

sonnenschein pur...nachher mit dem budi auf die berge los...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ein haessliches rad und dann das uebliche npnp doof ankacken von ufp



So, so


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> sonnenschein pur...nachher mit dem budi auf die berge los...



 

...hier soll auch bald die Sonne rauskommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> sonnenschein pur...nachher mit dem budi auf die berge los...



ich hab auch noch die hoffnung, das ich heute halbwegs puenktlich raus komem und dann gehts auf den kandel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2013)

moin

bei uns auch bestes Wetter, da ich heute aber mal mit 26" Rad fahren möchte muß ich erst den Antrieb wechseln


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
ich schraube meine Erwartungen auf ein schönes "Männertags-Wetter" immer weiter nach unten, Morgen soll es Gewittern
Maik, hast Du nur Einen für alle Räder


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2013)

fast Jens einmal das Winterrad geputzt nun rutscht er durch..

eigentlich fast schon Strand und Bier Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute gleich gehts ins Studio und dann mach ich alles fürs Rennen fertig wir müssen morgen hier schon um 6 Losfahren...uni hab ich zum glück erst heute späten nammitach


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Da habt Ihr ja Glück mit dem Wetter, hoffentlich bleibt es so
Ich hab mir ins Stadtrad die 8er Alfine eingebaut, die ist Pflegeleicht, schaltet sich super und man hat nur ein Kettenblatt


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2013)

Mein Stadtrad hat auch nur ein Kettenblatt und fährt auf allen Gängen super. Ganz ohne Alfine.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

isch haaaabe gar kein stadt rad... ok doch, aber es ist aktuell net einsatzfaehig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2013)

alfine hatte ich auch mal überlegt...meine Betriebsräder sind auch SSp...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist das Problem der Winter, ich muss immer ein Teil auf der Straße fahren und da wird extrem viel Salz gestreut(besonders in diesem Jahr). Da ging nichts mehr, trotz Kettenoel, Wachs und regelmäßiges abspülen. (Ist einfach alles zusammengerostet).

Ich brauche nur noch eine schmale Edelstahlkette, dann hätte ich Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Kann man die Alfine nicht als Beltdrive einfach umrüsten...kenne mich damit leider net so aus, aber das wäre doch ne alternative


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2013)

ja aber man kann die wenigsten Rahmen einfach dafür verwenden.


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Stimmt da brauchste vertikale dropouts oder nen Exzenterlager für ne`?

Gibbet net so nen riemenspanner wie die SSP Kettenspanner?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Hier ist schönstes Wetter, aber auch schönster Schnupfen angesagt... 


Für die Riemen braucht´s vor allem einen Rahmen, dessen Hinterbau sich öffnen lässt. Vertikale Ausfallenden oder ein Exzenterlager braucht es ferner aber auch, ja. Einen Riemenspanner gibt es mWn nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist schönstes Wetter, aber auch schönster Schnupfen angesagt...
> 
> ...


 
Moin Schnupfnase,
Du hattest wohl auf deiner extremen Wandertour zu wenig an.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Hi!
Entweder habe ich zu früh wieder im Sattel gesessen oder es fürs erste schlichtweg übertrieben. Mein langes Trikot habe ich mir rechtzeitig vor Sonnenuntergang drüber gezogen!


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2013)

hab da mal was gebastelt. Die Flaschenhalterschrauben brauchen ja auch was zum Halten.
noch nicht ganz schön aber ich finds witzig.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Süß :d


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Da hat jemand lange Weile, und wo kommt die zweite Kartusche hin, etwa in den *****?.
Die armen Schrauben, die verkratzen doch

Du könntest das Mittelstück zwischen den Schrauben noch etwas kröpfen, so das die Kartusche über die Schrauben gleitet.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Ich überlege gerade nicht ein Planet X Dirty Harry 29" zu kaufen. 
Ist entsprechend günstig und mit ~1160g nicht all zu schwer. 
Nur die Frage ob S oder M Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Gewicht ist ja sehr gut!
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

177cm.

Der Fuji Rahmen ist 600mm OR und M
Dirty Harry entweder 590mm bei S oder 605mm bei M.

Am Fuji bräuchte ich aber auch eher einen 80er Vorbau und es könnte ein bissel wendiger sein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, da würde ich Größe M nehmen und das dann mit kürzerem Vorbau und dafür breiterem Lenker fahren. 
Sonst bräuchtest du ne sehr lange Sattelstütze, oder?


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Würde auch richtung M tendieren


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Und ich hoffe mal, die Farbe bedarf keiner Diskussion! 
Schließlich soll´s zu den Armlingen passen!


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Also Marcel Pinkcarmuflage is gesetzt oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Hm ich hätte nu eher zu einem S Rahmen tendiert. 
So ein wenig Richtung Burry.

SL von 88cm - da brauche ich schon eine 400er Stütze.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Hm, da hast du wirklich sehr lange Beine für deine Größe.
Dann brauchst du so oder so eine längere Stütze und kannst das OR für deinen kurzen Oberkörper entsprechend kürzer nehmen.
Also: S!


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

Marcel, soll der zusätzlich aufgebaut werden oder muss was weg dafür?
Also ein besonderer Schnapper ist der Rahmen ja nicht, finde ich, aber wenn - dann musst du den pinken nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

Auch mal ne lustige Schreib- und Sichtweise! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/daunhil-mtb/117293389-217-2268?ref=search


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Moin Veikko,
wie haste den das Mtb. gefunden, unter Daunendecke, Tommy Hilfiger oder Kontaktanzeige---Herren


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

Nö, unter Radexperten Sachsen-Anhalt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Sowas gibbet hier doch nich


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

Habe ich auch gemerkt aber ab und an ziehen ja mal welche hinzu - oder
seid ihr alle miteinander verwandt?


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hat jemand lange Weile, und wo kommt die zweite Kartusche hin, etwa in den *****?.
> Die armen Schrauben, die verkratzen doch
> 
> Du könntest das Mittelstück zwischen den Schrauben noch etwas kröpfen, so das die Kartusche über die Schrauben gleitet.



war auch erstmal nur ein Versuch. Die Schrauben haben sich als erstaunlich kratzfest erwiesen. Eine Kartusche reicht mir eigentlich. Hatte seit etwa 2000 km keinen Platten mehr. Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen wie ich einen Schlauch ohne Klebeband befestigt kriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

So!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Hier ziehen Alle nur weg,
 aber wenn Du in Sachsen nicht weiterkommst, schaut man schon mal bei den Nachbarn nach Hilfe. Aber in Thüringen kenn ich Einen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> war auch erstmal nur ein Versuch. Die Schrauben haben sich als erstaunlich kratzfest erwiesen. Eine Kartusche reicht mir eigentlich. Hatte seit etwa 2000 km keinen Platten mehr. Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen wie ich einen Schlauch ohne Klebeband befestigt kriege.


Einfach ein zweites Ventilloch(spart Gewicht) in die Felge gebohrt, und den Schlauch(ohne Luft) schon mit dem Anderen(mit Luft) im Mantel mit Aufgezogen.
(Man spart auch noch den Radausbau)


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen wie ich einen Schlauch ohne Klebeband befestigt kriege.



Vielleicht mit einem Klettband!? Könnte man sich selbst eine Halbschale drannähen, falls es sonst zu unsicher würde...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit einem Klettband!? Könnte man sich selbst eine Halbschale drannähen, falls es sonst zu unsicher würde...


Der Experte aus Thüringen liest ja auch mit,
damit es sicher wird muss die Schlaufenbahn mit dem Schlauch vernäht werden


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Deine Geschleime und Gestichele (Obacht: Wortwitzalarm!) ignoriere ich gekonnt!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hm, da hast du wirklich sehr lange Beine für deine Größe.
> Dann brauchst du so oder so eine längere Stütze und kannst das OR für deinen kurzen Oberkörper entsprechend kürzer nehmen.
> Also: S!



Beim Fuji hab ich ein 483er Sitzrohr und bei der 350er Stütze noch 3cm Platz.

Könnte sich im S Rahmen genau ausgehen mit langer Stütze



			
				metrum schrieb:
			
		

> marcel, soll der zusätzlich aufgebaut werden oder muss was weg dafür?
> Also ein besonderer Schnapper ist der Rahmen ja nicht, finde ich, aber wenn - dann musst du den pinken nehmen!



Das Fuji würde dann vorerst umgebaut. Also ich finde den Preis angemessen. Nicht so günstig wie aus Taiwan, aber bei on-one hat man auch jemanden an der Hand.

Muss aber eh erstmal die DT-Swiss einschicken.
Pink/schwarz wäre cool - mal schauen


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Deine Geschleime und Gestichele (Obacht: Wortwitzalarm!) ignoriere ich gekonnt!



Mist! Da brauch ich ja den Altar auch nicht mehr weiterbauen wenn du es eh ignorierst!


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

"Du sollst dir kein Gottesbildnis machen, das irgendetwas darstellt am Himmel droben, auf der Erde unten oder im Wasser unter der Erde."
Dtn 5, 5-6


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2013)

Naja, sollte eigentlich auch erst ein Götzenbild werden! 
Muss jetzt raus und weg, bis morgen Nachmittag oder zwischendrin vom
Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Das wünsch auch ich!


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2013)

Dachte ich hätte jetzt die Lösung gegen zerkratzten Schrauben in der Klemmung. Habe einfach ein Stück Rennradschlauch über die Kartusche gezogen allerdings reißt der sehr schnell ein. Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen defekten Latexschlauch für ein Rennrad? Der sollte ja etwas flexibler sein und nicht so schnell einreißen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

Lange stütze? Kommt mit bekannt vor

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen wie ich einen Schlauch ohne Klebeband befestigt kriege.



Pack das ganze Zeug einfach in deinen Trinkrucksack. Den hast du doch eh immer mit.


----------



## Push_it (8. Mai 2013)

@Lupus: Schöne Rückseite, die Wade kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage, warum einen +20mm Adapter hinten? Ist das etwa ein 160mm Front Sattel? Warum dann keine 140mm Scheibe? Sieht nicht aus als wärst du zu schwer dafür...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Ich fahr aus praktischen Gründen auch nur 160er Scheiben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Frage, warum einen +20mm Adapter hinten? Ist das etwa ein 160mm Front Sattel? Warum dann keine 140mm Scheibe? Sieht nicht aus als wärst du zu schwer dafür...



Da sagst du was. Der Adapter ist mir ein riesiger Dorn im Auge. Erstens ist er hässlich, zweitens ist er schwer und drittens ist er relativ unnötig, denn du hast Recht - ich könnte ebenso gut eine Scheibe mit 140 mm Durchmesser fahren. Das steht auch schon lange auf der Agenda und wird gerade akut, da beide Bremsscheiben Spiel haben (am Spider). Ich habe zu Hause noch XT-Scheiben liegen, wovon ich die mit 160 mm für vorn nehmen werde (die andere hat 180 mm). Und dazu muss ich dann noch eine in 140 mm besorgen.
Der Bremssattel ist der gleiche wie vorn, meine ich. Ganz normal IS halt.



Push_it schrieb:


> @Lupus: Schöne Rückseite, die Wade kann sich sehen lassen.



Hehe, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2013)

180mm center lock? Brauch ich vllt eine, wenn mit der bumms der 160er nicht reicht, wenn der haenger dran ist... muss ich mal schauen.
Ne 140mm xtr hat was

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Mai 2013)

Und die 180er liegt herum? 

Edit: Achso, das wäre CT. Ich brauche eine XT 6Loch und habe hier eine 180er SLX CT in neuwertig...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 180mm center lock? Brauch ich vllt eine, wenn mit der bumms der 160er nicht reicht, wenn der haenger dran ist... muss ich mal schauen.
> Ne 140mm xtr hat was
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja, 180 mm und Centerlock. Die wäre über. 
XTR kommt nicht in Frage, die neue Scheibe soll ja zur alten passen. Außerdem sind die ja nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Gleich mit einer guten Freundin feiern gehen. 
Ab in die höchste Partylocation in Dortmunds mit grandiosem Blick


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß!

Ich gammel noch ne Runde und geh dann so um 10 ins Bett muss morgen schon um 5 raus


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß, keine Defekte und maximalen Erfolg wünsch ich dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

Danke! Bin mal gespannt, hoffentlich regnet es nicht...sind ja immerhin 85km


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, keine Defekte und maximalen Erfolg wünsch ich dir


Ebenso!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2013)

weiss jemand wie die KCNC schellen für die XTR 980 shifter montiert werden?? Gibts bilder von montierten schellen...


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ebenso!



Danke! So ich bin jez pennen Nacht Jungens


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke! So ich bin jez pennen Nacht Jungens


N8!



Heute sind übrigens die Aufkleber angekommen! 

Sind sehr gut gelungen! 

Habe sie bereits angebracht. Die Größe ist optimal.

Deine Handschrift geht klar 

Schade ist, welch traurige Ursache es für die Herstellung der Aufkleber gibt 

Wir werden immer an Jens denken.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute gäääähn


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

moin...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2013)

Moin! 

Man glaubt gar nicht wie klein Dortmund ist.
Gestern seit längerem mal wieder das Mädel mit den Tattoos getroffen.
Sie ist dann noch mit zum Feiern gekommen  - wurde ein netter Abend


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2013)

Alle auf Herren-/Vatertagstour heute oder warum is nix los? 
Ich habe gerade Bewerbungen für eine Abschlussarbeit fertig gemacht und schwing' mich jetzt auf's Rad. Bin seit Montag nicht mehr gefahren...

Ach ja, meine Bremsscheiben kriege ich Anfang nächster Woche, falls Sascha also dann Interesse an einer 180er XT hat, kann ich liefern. Jetzt brauche ich noch eine 140er. Leider habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass es 140 mm nur bei der XTR gibt und die nicht gerade billig ist...


----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Na ich hatte mich abgemeldet bis heute Abend, da ich unterwegs war.
Ist aber wirklich arg wenig los hier. 
Bekomme morgen auch ein Paket und kann dann endlich mal die Formulas entlüften um das Radon wieder fit zu bekommen, was jetzt nur rumstand da ich die Hope ans Scandal gemacht hatte und sonst nur noch Drecksbremsen da hatte. Muss unbedingt nochmal vergleichen zwischen 26 und 29 da ich das Gefühl habe dass ich mit dem 29er weitaus langsamer in den Kurven bin und immer das Gefühl habe dass mir hinten das Rad wegknickt wenns in die Kurve geht. 
Ansonsten gibts hier auch nix zu berichten. Habe aber unterwegs mit dem Auto kaum Männertagstruppen gesehen. Entweder nicht viel los oder schon alle hinüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2013)

Ich war heute morgen schrauben... Die kcnc yokes für die Shannon. Hat 20g gebracht und sieht viel gesünder aus. Schon dick und ab gerundet...
Aufs Rennrad neue reifen und das Hinterrad nachzentriert... Vllt lag es auch da dran,...
Und die 160g token im zaboo durch eine 350g BBB stütze ersetzt  Aber dafür kann ich morgen mit Luke und dem Hänger biken gehen 
Ach ja... Dicke eines original avid Bremsbelag 3,85mm, ein alligator hat 4,0mm -> nicht schleiffrei... Also doch nen original rein...

Und dann noch über den mittag gepflegte 18km mit 1000 hm gefahren

Bin auf singen gespannt ist aber viel zu flach... Kinders freue ich mich auf finale und sella Ronda!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

leider habe ich heute ned viel geschraubt. ritchey griffe am P29 montiert.

Vorher noch ne easy tour gemacht und natürlich schön verschifft worden. als ich zu hause war hats aufgehört.

Ich freu mich mal auf singen. Hat ja ned so gutes wetter. recht kalt mit 11° und ev leichter regen. Ich hoff es bleibt mal trocken.

Die strecke ist für mich auch eher zu flach...

Heute noch meinem schatzi nen gefallen gemacht. Starten in kirchzarten im als mixt team. Ich scheuch sie dann wieder über die 77er-runde...


----------



## unocz (9. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> leider habe ich heute ned viel geschraubt. ritchey griffe am P29 montiert.
> 
> Vorher noch ne easy tour gemacht und natürlich schön verschifft worden. als ich zu hause war hats aufgehört.
> 
> ...





huhu
ja die marathonrunde nehm ich mir auch vor


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Na ich hatte mich abgemeldet bis heute Abend, da ich unterwegs war.
> Ist aber wirklich arg wenig los hier.
> ...



Ich hab das Gefühl mit dem 29er schneller durch die Kurven zu kommen. Aber größer muss ja nicht unbedingt für alle besser sein.

Gerade noch die Rechnung für die DT Gabel rausgesucht, diese geht morgen auf die Reise zum Service.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2013)

Ich denk dann an euch, wenn ich in Nord Italien 4500hm fahre

Ich glaub ich hab schon 5x gesagt, das ich nie wieder in singen fahre.... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (9. Mai 2013)

Marcel warst du beim Ruhr Reggae ?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Marcel warst du beim Ruhr Reggae ?



Ich war im View (Dortmunder U).


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> huhu
> ja die marathonrunde nehm ich mir auch vor



Cool, dann haben meien freundin und ich ja ne referenz


----------



## Junior97 (9. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich war im View (Dortmunder U).



Achso ) die haben aber kein 16+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich denk dann an euch, wenn ich in Nord Italien 4500hm fahre
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab schon 5x gesagt, das ich nie wieder in singen fahre....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Stimmt das, dass wenn man unter den ersten 20 ist nen startplatz für die WM hat???

Darum startest du in singen


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Achso ) die haben aber kein 16+



Da war aber sowieso fast nur Mitzwanziger Publikum.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Stimmt das, dass wenn man unter den ersten 20 ist nen startplatz für die WM hat???
> 
> Darum startest du in singen



Das ist in singen und sella so 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ist in singen und sella so
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Na dann hopp sascha...gib gas


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2013)

Also in singen rechne ich mir keine großen Chancen aus... Aber in sella... Mal schauen... Bis dahin bin ich auch fit

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2013)

So mal eben Wasserstandsmeldung, rennen war Mist...Schalthebel is nach 15 km kaputt gegangen und zwar das Innenleben! bin dann bis zur ersten Techzone Gefahren und da meinte der Mechaniker auch nur noch kaputt. Dann bin ich nochn bissl weiter gerollt und hab noch einem mit nem riss im Mantel geholfen zusammen sind haben wir dann das rennen abgebrochen, hatte einfach keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2013)

Ouhh Shit...
Wie kann denn sowas passieren?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

bleibst aber von nichts verschont..bei dir geht ja alles putt...


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß auch net, bis jetzt im Rennen immer alles gut gegangen. Der hebel lässt sich einfach im Prinzip im Kreis drehen, rasterung Merkt man nicht mehr, er dreht hat und ist richtig festgeschraubt, aber an der Rasterung kommt nix an Der Mechaniker hat auch sofort gesagt is kaputt

Wie das passieren kann?
Ich hab keine ahnung und dabei hatte ich sooo gute Beine heute und bis km 15 lief es top


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

hast du mal geschaut ob die spirale im innern noch eingerastet ist??

Glaub sowas hatte cih auch mal und drinnen gibts so ne spirale die muss wo halt haben...oder so.

Hast das mal geschaut ob die gebrochen ist...


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2013)

Nee der Schalthebel überträgt einfach nicht mehr auf die Rasterung ist aber unten am Bolzen festgeschraubt iwas dreht da im innenleben durch. Mein Kollege ist zufällig auch an mir vorbeigekommen und hat mal kurz wärend dem Jacke ausziehn geguckt, der wusste auch keinen Rat


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2013)

moin,

gerade rein soviel Essen u Trinken ist hart fühle mich gerade wie ne Rolle morgen dann mal liebr ohne Federung fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2013)

maik du fresssack!!!

Auf jedenfall aufs bike mit dir...

g8 jungs...muss mal wieder ordentlich schlfen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2013)

recht haste onkel

nadenn gute nacht, ich muß noch verdauen


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibts hier auch nix zu berichten. Habe aber unterwegs mit dem Auto kaum Männertagstruppen gesehen. Entweder nicht viel los oder schon alle hinüber!



Da ich erst zu fortgeschrittener Zeit rausgegangen bin, habe ich auch einige Gestalten im fortgeschrittenen Trunkenheitszustand gesehen. Hier waren recht viele Grüppchen mit Handwagen unterwegs.


----------



## Push_it (9. Mai 2013)

Moin moin. 
War heut nach dem verkorksten Rennen am Sonntag wieder auf der Strecke in Haltern zum Trainieren. Anstatt 1 Mal bin ich gleich 4 Mal den Dachsberg hoch. 
Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2013)

Nacht Jungs, 
schön das von Euch noch ein paar nüchtern sind


----------



## unocz (10. Mai 2013)

Moin jungs


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2013)

Morschen!


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee der Schalthebel überträgt einfach nicht mehr auf die Rasterung ist aber unten am Bolzen festgeschraubt iwas dreht da im innenleben durch. Mein Kollege ist zufällig auch an mir vorbeigekommen und hat mal kurz wärend dem Jacke ausziehn geguckt, der wusste auch keinen Rat



Die Strafe dafür, dass ich nicht bei dir geblieben bin kam ja auch prompt, ein paar Kilometer später....

Bei mir lief es auch *******.
2 Platten gehabt, Pannenspray hat nicht funktioniert, dann 5km zur Techzone gelaufen, dabei vom gesamten 85km Feld überholt worden, 100 Plätze wieder vorgekämpft, dann Krämpfe im linken Oberschenkel und bis ins Ziel gerettet...

Das Rennen vergessen wir mal ganz schnell.

Wobei die Strecke wieder 1. Sahne war


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2013)

Da ich keine Lust habe Garminhandbücher im Netz zu wälzen müsst ihr mir helfen. Habe heute nen Brustgurt bekommen und weiß nicht wie ich den mit dem 705er koppeln kann, also dass er ihn erkennt. Also nur die Herzfrequenz in den Datenfeldern einrichten und dann den Gurt drum reicht natürlich nicht denn der Garmin muss ja *seinen* Gurt erkennen. Matze, war ja mal dein Garmin, vlt. bist du ja noch wach?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nix gekoppelt... Anziehen, den garmin abschalten, fertig

PS will jemand seine 29er fox gegen meine reba tauschen? Qr9 tapered. Remote und Kronen lockout...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits,
Veikko, genau kann ich es Dir am Abend schreiben da ich mein Gerät nicht hier habe, aber ich glaube das Du in den Einstellungen den Gurt aktivieren musst.


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2013)

Also erst den Garmin aus, dann das Ding dran und den Garmin wieder an und der erkennt den Gurt als seinen? Habe dir drüben geantwortet Sascha, habe nen neuen Selle XR in schwarz da, kannste für 5 + Porto haben.
Würde genügen Jens, auch wenn warten nicht meine Stärke ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Die Strafe dafür, dass ich nicht bei dir geblieben bin kam ja auch prompt, ein paar Kilometer später....
> 
> Bei mir lief es auch *******.
> 2 Platten gehabt, Pannenspray hat nicht funktioniert, dann 5km zur Techzone gelaufen, dabei vom gesamten 85km Feld überholt worden, 100 Plätze wieder vorgekämpft, dann Krämpfe im linken Oberschenkel und bis ins Ziel gerettet...
> ...



Hat ja keiner Ahnen können Bei dir leif es bis auf den Mist mit der Jacke bis dahin ja gut.... Ich glaube wir waren gestern irgendwie verflucht. Der Schalthebel bei dir der Mist mit dem pannenspray und zwei Platten oO das kann nächstes Jahr nur besser laufen


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gekoppelt... Anziehen, den garmin abschalten, fertig
> 
> PS will jemand seine 29er fox gegen meine reba tauschen? Qr9 tapered. Remote und Kronen lockout...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Habs dir ja gesagt, dass die reba scheizze ist...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2013)

Meine DT ist nun auf Reise nach Schönaich. Ich hoffe mal nicht auf weitere Kosten (bis auf den Versand). Sonst kann ich mir nämlich den Dirty Harry 29" abschminken - würde nach eingehendem überlegen doch der M Rahmen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2013)

hab noch ne weisse reba dualair von 2011 zu verkaufen wenn einer interesse hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Habs dir ja gesagt, dass die reba scheizze ist...



naja.. besser als starrgabel ist sie... ich wuerde sie au net verkaufen und was suchen... aber vllt sucht ja jemand was leichters mit remote und will seine schwere nicht remote fox los werden... zur not kann ich mit der reba im trainingsrad auch leben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2013)

erschreckend... freier tag... sonne scheint... und ich sitzte @home warte darauf das der kuchen fertig wird und programmier ne android app... 
by the way: war hat ein android handy und haette interesse an nem tool um die sitzposition zu analysieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2013)

Ich "hocke"[email protected]


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2013)

haha


----------



## Push_it (10. Mai 2013)

Moin ihr Nasen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2013)

@_Veikko_,
ich hab mal den Link rausgesucht


http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/2289_DEBenutzerhandbuch.pdf


Seite 58/59------Koppeln des ANT-Gerätes

PS; ich musste es so machen, bin nachher zum Grillen bei den Badmintonern und dann nicht mehr in der Lage Dir ordentlich zu Antworten


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab noch ne weisse reba dualair von 2011 zu verkaufen wenn einer interesse hat.



Der Sascha sagt die Reba ist kacke 

Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass meine DT repariert zurück kommt - sonst komme ich auf dich zurück 

Kurze knackige RR-Runde.
Die BB5 hat nun so viel Biss aufgebaut, dass ich beim Anbremsen mal kurz übers Vorderrad gerutscht bin


----------



## Junior97 (10. Mai 2013)

Sascha hast du ne Dual Air ? 
Wenn ja guck mal das du den Druck in der - Kammer bisschen höher hast wie in der + Kammer. Kostet dich zwar 1-2mm Federweg aber die Spricht deutlich besser an und hat eine bessere Performance 
Hat bei meiner zumindestens geklappt


----------



## BENDERR (10. Mai 2013)

eigntl soll der druck in der - kammer nie den druck der + kammer übersteigen...


----------



## Junior97 (10. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> eigntl soll der druck in der - kammer nie den druck der + kammer übersteigen...



War nen Tipp aus der MTB, dachte vorher auch immer das es so ist aber die geht jetzt ab wie sonst was


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> eigntl soll der druck in der - kammer nie den druck der + kammer übersteigen...



Stimmt nicht so ganz. Selbst in der Rock Shox anleitung stan: + mehr= weniger wipptendenz und - mehr= besseres ansprechverhalten


Bin eben überigens mit meinem Vater nen Ründchen gefahren, ich musste helfen seinen Schlüssel im Wald zu suchen, den er auf seiner Runde davor verloren hat, er hat mich dann quasi vom Suchenhelfen geholt und ich hab den schlüssel sogar gefunden(im Matsch im Bach)


----------



## BENDERR (10. Mai 2013)

echt? 
ich hatte das so in erinnerung, dass die + kammer immer mehr druck oder min. gleich viel haben sollte.. das eröffnet ja ganz neue einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2013)

Hab auch seit jahren so abgestimmt und mir ist bis auf die beschichtung noch nie ne Gabel um die ohren geflogen, warum sollten die dann auch extra zwei lauftkammern machen?

Kaputt gehen kann dabei nix.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2013)

Nabend ..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2013)

nabend Digger


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2013)

Abend und gn8 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2013)

Moin...


----------



## mete (10. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab auch seit jahren so abgestimmt und mir ist bis auf die beschichtung noch nie ne Gabel um die ohren geflogen, warum sollten die dann auch extra zwei lauftkammern machen?
> 
> Kaputt gehen kann dabei nix.



Das nicht, aber wenn in der Druck der Negativkammer größer ist, reduziert sich der Federweg der Gabel. Dabei stellt sich auch nur der Fall ein, dass in beiden Kammern annähernd derselbe Druck herrscht, die Negativkammer stärker zu befüllen hat also wenig Sinn, wenn man nicht darauf aus ist, weniger Federweg zu haben.


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2013)

Klar aber wenn man minimal mehr in der Negativkammer hat wird das ansprechverhalten etwas besser....ich rede jez von ner reduzierung um ca. 1mm


So leute ich geh jez pennen gn8!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Moin.

So handhabe ich das auch.  
Ein dominantes Druckverhältnis auf der Neg-Seite fahre ich schon eh und je...




Iwi wollte ich jetzt eigentlich auf das Rad, aber das Wetter macht es mir nicht leicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2013)

moin jungs

packen und ab nach singen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Moin Jens...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2013)

na, welches projekt wirds denn Marco??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Nix neues....  Du meinst wegen der KeFü?!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nix neues....  Du meinst wegen der KeFü?!




jep...wo kommt das ding denn hin??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

...erstmal Schublade.


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Moooin Leute...

Hatte ja auf einen Rennbericht verzichtet, weil ich ja leider vom Rennen nicht sooo viel mitbekommen hatte, hier aber der Bericht von meinem Kumpel (Renn Maus):

http://www.lactatexpress.com/posts/wo-ist-behle-renn-maus


Jez sitze ich hier und bin am überlegen ob ich net direkt auf XTR wechseln soll oder doch gripshift nehme, denn eins steht fest X0 Trigger fahre ich nicht mehr, da hab ich keinen Bock mehr drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich liebe ja sowieso die Gripshifter. Man kann zwar in ruppigem Gelände nicht so gut schalten oder beim Bremsen. Dafür aber umso besser wenn es in Gegenanstiege geht wie z.B. in der Halfpipe in Haltern.
Voll antreten und Schwung mitnehmen und im Hang dann auf beiden Seiten alles in einem Rutsch runterschalten


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab eben Vorbelastung mit dem singletrailer gemacht. Geht echt gut mit 1x9... Trotz 25kg Zusatzgewicht
Nur an den 30cm Absätzen ist das Hinterrad gegen die Deichsel gestoßen... Aber alles im grünen!
Bin gespannt auf morgen,... Jetzt dann erstmal Futter und dann rad fertig putzen und Tasche packen... 
Onkel: morgen 2 nette regen runden? Oder fährst du nur 1,5?






Ja, Luke wundert sich, was das komische ding da vorne rechts an det Gabel soll

Gripshift vs trigger... Erstere sind leichter und schneller... Letztere beim bremsen, wenn es ruppig wird und im tiefsten Schlamm besser...
Aktuell hab ich trigger... Aber 2paar x0 gripshift liegen bereit

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2013)

Dauert aber noch ein bissel bis Luke 29er fährt


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

> !
> Moin!
> 
> Ich liebe ja sowieso die Gripshifter. Man kann zwar in ruppigem Gelände nicht so gut schalten oder beim Bremsen. Dafür aber umso besser wenn es in Gegenanstiege geht wie z.B. in der Halfpipe in Haltern.
> Voll antreten und Schwung mitnehmen und im Hang dann auf beiden Seiten alles in einem Rutsch runterschalten



Ich bremse Bergrunter eh nicht



> Ja, Luke wundert sich, was das komische ding da vorne rechts an det Gabel soll



Bald kannste ihm ja ne Lefty auf 50mm traveln und nen 20er oder 24er vr reinpacken und fertig


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
nachdem ich den "Rennbericht", eher Kampfansage, gelesen hatte, stand ich wieder Aufrecht. Ich muss mich ja immer sehr Ducken, wenn es um Satteltaschen geht(auch wenn sie noch so 
klein sind), und ich habe hier ja schon "wörtlich" Hauhe bekommen.

Wenn ich zum MA (immer 80-100Km)antrete habe ich immer an Werkzeug dabei:

-Ersatzschlauch
-Selbstklebeflicken
-eine alte Kreditkarte zum Einlegen bei aufgerissenem Reifen
-Mini-Tool mit Kettennieter
-2 Nietstifte
-3Kettenglieder (falls es die Kette mal verdreht)
-1 Ersatz-Cleats CB (die brechen ab u. zu)
-1 Schaltzug
-Minipumpe SKS
-Kartuschen-Ventil mit 2 Kartuschen
-1 Kabelbinder

Zum Glück habe ich noch nicht oft werkeln müssen, aber ich habe schon Viele an der Strecke stehen und fluchen bzw. weit rennen sehen.
Aber es kann ja jeder machen wie er will

Bei größeren Defekten hat man eh Pech.



 In 2 Stunden den Beitrag geschrieben, ich bin noch im Laden und habe mal was zu tun


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Schönes Bild Sascha
Die 30cm Stufen musst Du im Bogen runterfahren, da ist die Deichsel immer aus der Spur

Für den Kleinen eine Starrgabel in Leftyform


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Sascha ich glaub Luke will eher an die Flasche, wie immer. 
Vlt. sollte man ne Rennserie für die Gespanne ins Leben rufen, wäre bestimmt lustig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2013)

Das sind Jazz geschätzt 3kg Werkzeug!
Schlauch, Kartusche, mini tool (mit kettennieter) ein kettenschloss und ein einzelner Schwalbe reifen Heber.
Wenn ich platt hatte nimm ich bei der nächsten Verpflegung bei meinen das nen neuen Schlauch und ner neue Kartusche mit.
Für Schnitte im reifen hab ich den gefriuerbeutel, in dem ich mein Handy hab.
Nacht alles zusammen <500g... Doof, aber muss im Marathon halt,.. Im xc hab ich gar nix bei 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2013)

Jungs,... Bringt mich nette auf dumme Ideen
Rennserie? Es gibt bei 1-2 uphillrennen ne Hänger Wertung... 

PS.: der Sattel ist schon da! Fettes merci!


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Oh, schön! Bei Hermes hätte es noch paar Tage gedauert und ich denk fürn 5er ist er o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2013)

Völlig ausreichend! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Sascha, geht das mit dem Gefrierbeutel?, drück`s den nicht auch mit raus beim Aufpumpen. 
Handy habe ich nicht dabei (nur bei Touren) und ein Cleads (CB) nehme ich mit weil bei mir schon mal einer gebrochen war und ich Keins dabei hatte. (Fährt sich total beschi****)

Ich werde nachher mal wiegen Unter 3kg wird es sein, denke ich


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2013)

Nur Zucker und Wasser dabei


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2013)

Bin heute zu einer für's WE ungewöhnlichen Zeit aufgestanden - weil ab dem späten Vormittag Regen angesagt war. Noch regnet es nicht, aber Rad fahren war fein. Nicht viel los und ziemlich brauchbares Wetter.
Gestern habe ich mir noch eine 140er XTR-Bremsscheibe für schmales Geld hier im Forum schießen können. Kommt dann hoffentlich nächste Woche mit der 160er irgendwann.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für den Kleinen eine Starrgabel in Leftyform



Die Fatty Solo gibt's ja im Bad Boy als Starrgabel...


----------



## BENDERR (11. Mai 2013)

war heute morgen auch schon um 8 aufm rennrad.
schöne 100er runde gedreht 
anfangs sahs noch nach regen aus und hat etwas genieselt.. aber hat dann doch gehalten


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> nachdem ich den "Rennbericht", eher Kampfansage, gelesen hatte, stand ich wieder Aufrecht. Ich muss mich ja immer sehr Ducken, wenn es um Satteltaschen geht(auch wenn sie noch so
> klein sind), und ich habe hier ja schon "wörtlich" Hauhe bekommen.
> 
> ...


Warum denn nietstifte, würde dir eher die KEttenschlösser on Wippermann empfehlen, nietstifete lassen sich im Wald so schlecht abbrechen...

Generell hab ich aber gelernt: Im Training geht nie was kaputt, sondern nur im Rennen und dann die unmöglichsten Sachen


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> war heute morgen auch schon um 8 aufm rennrad.
> schöne 100er runde gedreht
> anfangs sahs noch nach regen aus und hat etwas genieselt.. aber hat dann doch gehalten



Sogar noch eine halbe Stunde vor mir... So'ne schön lange Runde Rennrad könnte ich auch mal wieder fahren. Aber wenn das einzige Rad ein MTB ist...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Warum denn nietstifte, würde dir eher die KEttenschlösser on Wippermann empfehlen, nietstifete lassen sich im Wald so schlecht abbrechen...
> 
> Generell hab ich aber gelernt: Im Training geht nie was kaputt, sondern nur im Rennen und dann die unmöglichsten Sachen


Nietstifte sind leichter, ne im Ernst, ich habe im Griff des Nieters ein Loch zum Abbrechen der Stifte.(außerdem habe ich die Stifte seitlich mit Tesa am Tool angeklebt, fällt kaum auf)


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem loch im Tool is ja auch nicht schlecht

Was fürn miniwerkzeug isn das, haste ma nen link oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2013)

Ich nach aber lieber ein ketten schloss rein, als unter Zeitdruck Nr Kette zu nieten... meistens kostet es ja eh die außenlasche, die wird dann durch das schloss ersetzt und somit ändert sich nicht ein mal dir Länge

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Klar bevorzuge auhc das Schoss, aber man könnte ja für den totalen ernstfall nochn Nite mitnehmen...


@ Veikko und wo is da das loch


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2013)

Das graue, hohle Ding da in der Mitte


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Nee das is das Röhrchen für den Luftröhrenschnitt


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2013)

Blasrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Die Details muss euch der Jens dann erklären, der Schweizer oder der III. 
Muss jetzt weg, nach Weimar. 
Bis heute Abend und macht keinen Blödsinn wenn ihr allein seid!!!


----------



## Junior97 (11. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Details muss euch der Jens dann erklären, der Schweizer oder der III.
> Muss jetzt weg, nach Weimar.
> Bis heute Abend und macht keinen Blödsinn wenn ihr allein seid!!!



Wir doch nicht


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Hier schüttet es jetzt wie aus eimern-.- Muss meine geplante RR Runde wohl auf die Rolle verlegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das mit dem loch im Tool is ja auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Was fürn miniwerkzeug isn das, haste ma nen link oder so?


Minitool so in der Richtung.

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...35;page=1;menu=1000,185,186;mid=0;pgc=118:422
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...40;page=1;menu=1000,185,186;mid=0;pgc=118:422

Bei meinem habe ich die Einzelelemente passend zum Rad eingesetzt.(aus 3 mach eins)
So ein Kettenschloss werde ich mir noch besorgen



Mit Schaltauge und 20 EUR im Röllchen(730g)
DER SCHLAUCH IST IN DER SOCKE.




(600g)

Fotos mit Waage im Album


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2013)

Das Spezi tool hab ich auch, hab da aber noch kein abbrechhilfsmittel gefunden


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Mit der Schraube den Niet abbrechen


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Du Fuchs Jens! 

P.S. Du hast dreckige Fingernägel, wenn das deine Kunden sehen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du Fuchs Jens!
> 
> P.S. Du hast dreckige Fingernägel, wenn das deine Kunden sehen!


 
Die Kunden sollen doch sehen, das ich arbeite, und außerdem ist das wertvoller Schmutz. (Au-Staub)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Nabend!


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

*Au* steht für:


Auwald, natürliche Vegetationsform von Flussauen
Flussaue, vom wechselnden Hoch- und Niedrigwasser geprägte Niederung an Bächen und Flüssen
Au* weibliches Hausschaf*
einen Ausruf, mit dem man Schmerzen ausdrückt


Dann hoffe ich mal dass  er nicht vom weiblichen Hausschaf stammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!


Guten Abend Marco, 
hattest Du einen schönen Tag?


(sei nicht immer so knausrig mit den Worten Deiner Begrüßung)


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Namd Maggo!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Au-wakke, mein Beruf ist vielseitiger als ich dachte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Abend Marco,
> hattest Du einen schönen Tag?
> 
> 
> (sei nicht immer so knausrig mit den Worten Deiner Begrüßung)



Hallo Jens, 

danke der Nachfrage.....    
War okay.  Hoffe bei dir auch!? 


Melde mich gleich nochmal. Montiere gerade Möbelfüsse...  


Hi Veikko.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2013)

Abend zammen!


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Melde mich gleich nochmal. Montiere gerade Möbelfüsse...



Wieso? Wollt ihr die jetzt anderes stellen?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit der Schraube den Niet abbrechen



Gut, dass nicht nur mein Minitool von Topeak korrodiert...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2013)

'N Abend!


Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch den Garmin Edge 500?

Meine Pulsuhr ist nämlich langsam aber gaaanz sicher am Ende (vor allem optisch).
Jetzt möchte ich gerne was RICHTIGES haben 

Ich erwarte von dem Computer:

1. Genaue Routenaufzeichnung mit GPS
2. Möglichkeit, Strecken nach zu fahren; evtl. Track downloaden und nachfahren
3. Herzfunktionen, ganz wichtig: Präzise Messung 
4. Trainingssoftware
5. Selbstverständlich zahlreiche Tachofunktionen

Die Krönung wäre die Outdoornavigation; evtl. Punkt 2 nur möglich damit


Polar ist ne coole Sache, weil ich den Computer/die Uhr auch am Handgelenk tragen könnte.
Z.B. RCX5 mit integriertem GPS-Empfänger.
Allerdings ist das verhältnismäßig kleine Display beim Biken vermutlich zu klein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

@Veikko

Ne, die bleiben so.

Wollte nur den Kühlschrank etwas höher haben..   _Isch ábe Rücken! _







...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Also DICH hätte ich schon so eingeschätzt - aber die Petra?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

@maddda

Philipp, das ist aus deinem KB geworden:





Bis auf Bremse fertig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also DICH hätte ich schon so eingeschätzt - aber die Petra?!



Verdammte Axt   -  Name behalten und "sauber" eingeschätzt. Noch ein Ticken und du kennst meine Frau besser als/wie (   -insider speziell für dich- ) ich....

Ihr hast du gerade tierisch imponiert!  Du alter Marzipan-Typ, du!


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Hat das Hinterrad keine Speichen Marco?  
Ist dann bestimmt sehr leicht.


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt   -  Name behalten und "sauber" eingeschätzt. Noch ein Ticken und du kennst meine Frau besser als/wie (   -insider speziell für dich- ) ich....
> 
> Ihr hast du gerade tierisch imponiert!  Du alter Marzipan-Typ, du!



Du glaubst ja auch immer noch dass sie allein in den Urlaub fährt im Sommer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

...spokeless. Tubeless war gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du glaubst ja auch immer noch dass sie allein in den Urlaub fährt im Sommer.



Du bist echt der Burner!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> Gut, dass nicht nur mein Minitool von Topeak korrodiert...


 
 irgendwie ist bei mir alles am rosten



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_maddda_
> 
> Philipp, das ist aus deinem KB geworden:
> 
> ...


 die Kurbel sieht gut aus, Hast Du die selber lackiert?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Jup!

Habe heute auch mal die Aufkleber angebracht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 'N Abend!
> 
> 
> Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch den Garmin Edge 500?
> ...


Nimm doch einfach Garmin Edge705 o. 800, wobei das Display von 705
deutlicher zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2013)

Beim 705er habe ich die Herzfrequenz mit nem anderen Messgerät abgeglichen und es passte perfekt. Beim 500er war mir das Display zu klein und die Kartendarstellung ist beim 705er besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte, das beim 800er die Anzeige besser ist (etwas größer als vom 705) aber durch die Touchoberfläche ist das Display dunkler und dadurch schlechter zu erkennen.
Das 705er hat auch noch den schönen roten Richtungspfeil beim Navigieren, was mir gut gefallen hat.
Der Akku vom 705er hält glaube ich auch etwas länger, entgegen der Herstellerangaben da man mit mehr Hintergrundbeleuchtung beim 800er fahren muss.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen!

Bieten Garmin Edge 705 bzw. 800 denn auch die anderen, von mir erwünschten Funktionen nebst Outdoornavigation?

Sorry, falls die Frage doof ist, doch habe ich mich mit Garmin bis dato kaum auseinander gesetzt und habe gerade keinen PC zur Verfügung, um ordentlich zu surfen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2013)

Gab es bei dem 705er nicht Probleme mit den Karten, weshalb sich auch einige von dem Gerät getrennt hatten???

Optisch macht das Teil ja nichts her :-(
Hauptsächlich soll es ja aber auch lediglich top funktionieren, was? 

Das Edge 500 liegt preislich noch in einem verträglichen Rahmen, aus welchem die top Polars sowie Garmins (eigentlich) heraus fallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Die Geräte können alles was Du geschrieben hast, Du musst noch mal schauen ob die neuen Routingfähigen Karten auf beiden Geräten läuft.
Beim 800er geht das
Du kannst hier auch mal lesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627803


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2013)

Milch ist sooooo lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Geräte können alles was Du geschrieben hast, Du musst noch mal schauen ob die neuen Routingfähigen Karten auf beiden Geräten läuft.
> Beim 800er geht das
> Du kannst hier auch mal lesen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627803


Danke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Constantin,

mein Kumpel nutzt im 705er und ich im 800er OSM-Karten. Läuft alles ohne Probs.

Binb mir gerade nur nicht sicher, ob der 705er "Routing" hat...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Milch ist sooooo lecker



Ich liebe Milch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin,
> 
> mein Kumpel nutzt im 705er und ich im 800er OSM-Karten. Läuft alles ohne Probs.
> 
> Binb mir gerade nur nicht sicher, ob der 705er "Routing" hat...


Danke! 

Das 800er sagt mir optisch deutlich besser zu, als das 705er.
Nur der Preis 


Gute N8!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @maddda
> 
> Philipp, das ist aus deinem KB geworden:
> 
> ...



Sehr geil!

Haste mal nen komplettes büld von dem Bike?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Da mach ich mal weiter, bis Du schnurrst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> 
> Haste mal nen komplettes büld von dem Bike?



Nächstes WE.






---------


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

lecker, lecker


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och menno naja Ichbin jez pennen gn8 Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich auch.

Gute Nacht an alle...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Gute Nacht Männer.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Schönster Sonnenschein hier!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Absolutes Kackwetter hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
die Sonne soll Heute ev. auch mal rauskommen, das werden wir nutzen und eine Tour machen.
Auf zur Sonnenburg----


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

Ui das sieht nach Spaß aus!

Hier schüttet es in strömen

Gestern hab ich seit langem mal wieder nen richtig guten Horrorstreifen gesehen, wer net auf den krempel steht: einfach wegsehen:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n08aIH-Bhcc


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2013)

Vorhin dachte ich mir, das könne wettertechnisch ein echt netter Tag werden, trotz anderslautender Prognosen. 5 Minuten später schüttete es wie aus Kübeln. Um 2 muss ich heute in die Uni, damit wir ein Projekt fertig bekommen. Damit habe ich ab sofort dann nicht nur montags sondern auch mittwochs frei 
Vll. klappt's ja heute Abend noch mit dem Radeln...


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlecht ich hab nicht einen tag in der Woche frei....

Mein FSA Lager ist schon wieder im ArschDieses mal waren  es 36km beim Matschrennnen in Belgien, jetzt hab ich die Nase voll, ich bau mir ne Race Face Turbine auf, da gibbet die Kurbelarme ja einzeln


----------



## unocz (12. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> 'N Abend!
> 
> 
> Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch den Garmin Edge 500?
> ...




moin,

hab den 510, der erfüllt dies alles, ich bin zufrieden


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2013)

Ist jetzt aber auch nur im letzten Semester so. Da sollen wir ja schließlich auch unsere Abschlussarbeiten schreiben. Ich müsste nur langsam mal anfangen...

Mensch, FSA scheint ja richtig gute Lager bauen zu können...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab den 510, der erfüllt dies alles, ich bin zufrieden


Cool, danke!

Wieviel kostet der mit Zubehör?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber auch nur im letzten Semester so. Da sollen wir ja schließlich auch unsere Abschlussarbeiten schreiben. Ich müsste nur langsam mal anfangen...
> 
> Mensch, FSA scheint ja richtig gute Lager bauen zu können...


 ja, fang lieber mal an...


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

> Mensch, FSA scheint ja richtig gute Lager bauen zu können...



Jau ich hab jez auch echt die Faxen dicke

Mal ne Frage: Kann man bei der Turbine auch Shimanolager verbauen und wie sind die Race Face Lager von der Qualität und vom Leichtlauf her?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2013)

Ich war vorhin auch ne Runde auf dem MTB. Auf der Hälfte der Runde hat mich der Regen aber voll erwischt und ich war nach ~1h wieder zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Wir sind auch wieder zurück, 38Km/820hm bei Sonnenschein und strömenden Regen. Schade, es sollte noch etwas weiter gehen aber wir waren durchnässt und fingen an zu frösteln.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2013)

puh, ich hatte heute glück.
war 1h mit dem rennrad unterwegs, da fing es plötzlich an dunkel zu werden.. dann schnell auf den heimweg gemacht.. daheim geduscht und schon fings an zu regnen wie aus eimern


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

Cool, gerade kurz bei Undercover Boss auf RTL reingeschaut und da haben die bei uns im Einkaufszentrum im Mister Minit-Shop gedreht.... 



Habe heute schon zig Anläufe gestartet, aber kurz vorm Aufsatteln schüttet es wieder...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2013)

Soo zurueck aus singen... Dnf, weil kotzerei und magenkraempfe in der 2. Runde... Ich muss wieder auf powerbar gel und nutrixikon gesoeff umsteigen...
Braucht jemand 1,5kisten sponser gel und ein fast volle dose gesoeff? Halber preis...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soo zurueck aus singen... Dnf, weil *kotzerei und magenkraempfe* in der 2. Runde... Ich muss wieder auf powerbar gel und nutrixikon gesoeff umsteigen...
> Braucht jemand 1,5kisten sponser gel und ein fast volle dose gesoeff? Halber preis...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


Au ha


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2013)

Never Change a running System. 
Sollte dir doch bekannt sein?! Ich nehm auch nur das Nutrixxion Zeugs. Hab ich oft genug im Training und Rennen probiert.

Alles andere müsste ich ja erst im Training testen.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2013)

maltodextrin + traubenzucker for the win!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

Verdammt Sascha im Moment is wohl das ETWR verflucht
Ich kann wiederrum den nutrixxion Drink nicht gut vertragen und benutze nur powerbar


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2013)

Ich krieg halbwegs Seuche wenn in meinem Wasser was drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2013)

Normal geht SPONSER... Aber heute gar net... Die powerbar/nutrixikon Kombi ist am sichersten bei mir...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

Sascha, kannste mal ein Link von dem Sponser-Zeugs schicken, welche das sind..

In AT gab es Gel und Riegel davon. Hab es eig. gut vertragen.


Gruss


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2013)

Schicke die morgen früh... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau ich hab jez auch echt die Faxen dicke
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Kann man bei der Turbine auch Shimanolager verbauen und wie sind die Race Face Lager von der Qualität und vom Leichtlauf her?



Bin an meiner Deus XC auch ein ShimanoLager gefahren. Ging einwandfrei. Das Cadence-Lager am Rennrad lief seine nur 250 km bis jetzt auch anstandslos.
Ich finde die Shimanolager laufen anfangs immer etwas schwer aber bei mir halten sie.


----------



## brösmeli (12. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soo zurueck aus singen... Dnf, weil kotzerei und magenkraempfe in der 2. Runde... Ich muss wieder auf powerbar gel und nutrixikon gesoeff umsteigen...
> Braucht jemand 1,5kisten sponser gel und ein fast volle dose gesoeff? Halber preis...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



Trotzdem gratulation! Braucht schon einiges, wenn man inmitten der europaelite starten kann!
Wie waren die verhältnisse? Wie war die strecke? Kurze/lange runden?
Mit welchem bike bist du angetreten?

Gruss
Franco


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2013)

Naja... Das durfte jeder der eine Lizenz hat. Wären 2 große runden gewesen... Drecks Strecke... War mit dem epic da... Die renegade waren in der ersten runde völlig überfordert,... in der 2. Wäre es aber gut gegangen, nur war dann halt input = output angesagt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2013)

moin jungs, bin dann auch mal wieder zurück aus singen.

Kleiner bericht:
am samstag in singen gut angekommen und gleich mal ins Amtshaus die Startnummern abholen. wenigestens dass hat dann mal gut funktioniert.

Danach gleich zur Skyder Crew gegangen und allen bekannten gesicher hallo gesagt. Natürlich auch dem chef Staphan.
Dabei noch den citysprinnt geschaut. War schon recht kritisch immer in den kurfen mit den gittern am rande. Dachte da passiert sicher mal nen unfall, aber alles gut gegangen bei den cracks.

Danach mal wieder zum buss und mit den rädern ne kleine runde gefahrn. Am abend dann mit der crey von skyder zum griechen essen gegangen...hmmm hat geschmeckt.

um 2400 uhr gediegen in den bus gelegen und schnarch...

Am nächsten tag dann schon  rel früh auf. Meine freundin konnte mal wieder vor nervosität nicht schlafen. Also aufgestanden und bei kühlen temp den ertsen kaffe reingezogen mit müsli.
um 1000 uhr dann fahrfertig zum start/zielgelände gefahren. Dabei hab ich dann noch sascha getroffen der im startblock der elite stand. man kann ihn ned verfehln, obwohl ich zuerst schon schauen musste wegen den vielen startern.

um 1045 waren dann wir (freundin und ich) am start. kleider stimmen und ab gehts...zuerst ein paar kurfen und rechts weg in den forstweg. Ach ja etwas hab ich vergessen. am tag vorher hat mal eine stunde so richtig schön runtergeschifft, aber so richtig. Klar dass dann die strecke heute dementsprechend war. also weiter gehts. nach zehn metern auf dem forstweg hatte ich dann meine schlammpackung gefasst. Aber eigentlich war es wirklich ned lustig heute. die ersten km liefen wirklich ganz gut aber danach muss ich mir selbst eingestehen bin ich einfach zu schnell angegangen. Das ständige schnelle fahrn, auf und ab, der beschizzene wind und der schlamm hat sein übriges getan. Ich bin mir einfach solche schnellen strecken mit dem stäöndigen drcuk auf der pedale echt nicht gewöhnt. Wies dann so kam hats mich ca bei km 35 so richtig schön aufgestellt. Kein druck mehr auf der pedale. bei km 48 dann beim start/ziel durch und mit noch einer runde von 28km im nacken auf die zweite runde. Meine devise auch wenns beschizzen läuft ist nie aufgeben. So hab ich dann auch noch die zweite runde auch noch geschaft. Sascha kanns bezeugen ich sah richtig scheizze aus unterwegs und im ziel. HAb wieder was gelernt und war ne gute erfahrung. Denke mal, dass an diesem rennen auch viele gute fahrer dabei waren und mein ergebnis ned so dolle war.

Noch am rande: meine freundin wurde nach der ersten runde im start/ziel gelände einfach rausgenommen, da die ersten zwei (Lakata/Susi) sie schon überholt haben und im ziel waren. Eigentlich hätte sie weiterfahrn können da die regel war wenn man ned mehr als 30 min rückstand hat auf die zweite runde darf. Die polizei hat dem aber ein riegel geschoben, da sie nur bis zwei uhr an der strecke stehen wollten.

Für uns war es also ein richtig hartes rennen, das ich ned unbedingt nochmals fahren möchte wenn es solche bedingungen hat.

grüsse aus der schweiz von uns zweien.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a99488/rc3-gps-black.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

vs.





http://www.probikeshop.net/garmin-edge-500-gps-hrm-carbon-schwarz/66616.html

???


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs, bin dann auch mal wieder zurück aus singen.
> 
> Kleiner bericht:
> am samstag in singen gut angekommen und gleich mal ins Amtshaus die Startnummern abholen. wenigestens dass hat dann mal gut funktioniert.
> ...


Schade, dass deine Freundin nicht zu Ende fahren durfte 

Cool, dass du es trotz der Streckenverhältnisse und der schwindenden Kraft durchgezogen hast


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schade, dass deine Freundin nicht zu Ende fahren durfte
> 
> Cool, dass du es trotz der Streckenverhältnisse und der schwindenden Kraft durchgezogen hast



Meine Meinung!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2013)

danke jungs, ich gebe erst auf wenn ich vom rad runterfliege


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Das habt Ihr Euch verdient,  
so ein herrliches Matschrennen hat doch was und mit dem Futter bekommst Du auch noch hin, Sascha


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

Toll, dass du es zuende Gefahren bist  das deine Freundin rausgenommen wurde is ja echt nicht wahr Veranstalter haben sich genau so an die Regeln zu halten wie die Fahrer 


So eben gripshifter Kurbel, kettenblätter und Kleinkram bestellt...verdammt was das wieder gekostet hat -.-


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

Genau! - >   7 Bier = 1 Mahlzeit


Hi Jens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Mai 2013)

nabend,

kann mir einer ne guten Trekkingreifen für die Stadt empfehlen? Ist für ne Frau 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Mai 2013)

Na Maik, dachte du liegst voll am Strand....??


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a99488/rc3-gps-black.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Constantin,
wenn dann Garmin aber mit Textilgurt
Hier kannst Du auch nochmal schauen
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k636/a74356/edge-800-topo-deutschland-2012-pro-bundle.html


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

Bin auch für garmin


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Toll, dass du es zuende Gefahren bist  das deine Freundin rausgenommen wurde is ja echt nicht wahr Veranstalter haben sich genau so an die Regeln zu halten wie die Fahrer
> 
> 
> So eben gripshifter Kurbel, kettenblätter und Kleinkram bestellt...verdammt was das wieder gekostet hat -.-



Haben es ja stephan dann acuh gesagt. Ist ja ein guter kollege von uns. er meien freundin persönlich aus dem rennen genommen
er musst ihr dann das ganze schon genau erklären. Aber wenn die polizei nimmer will müssen sie das so machen, da die strassen dann nicht mehr gesperrt sind. Da müsste man mal bei der polizei vorstellig werden. Die wissen ja auch wie lang das dauert.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Mai 2013)

ne Marco war gerade keine Frau da...hast du ne Reifentip für mich?

aber wieso bist du noch nicht im Bett???? Wider alte Zeiten? Mit viel Kaffee?


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin,
> wenn dann Garmin aber mit Textilgurt
> Hier kannst Du auch nochmal schauen
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k636/a74356/edge-800-topo-deutschland-2012-pro-bundle.html


Danke für den Link!


Schade, dass man den Garmin nicht am Handgelenk tragen kann 



maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch für garmin


Kannst ja mein Sponsor sein 


-> Was spricht gegen die RC3 und für den Edge 500? Das größere Display?


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Haben es ja stephan dann acuh gesagt. Ist ja ein guter kollege von uns. er meien freundin persönlich aus dem rennen genommen
> er musst ihr dann das ganze schon genau erklären. Aber wenn die polizei nimmer will müssen sie das so machen, da die strassen dann nicht mehr gesperrt sind. Da müsste man mal bei der polizei vorstellig werden. Die wissen ja auch wie lang das dauert.



Mmh doof gelaufen...
Würde gerne mal wissen warum die nicht mehr wollten, is doch denen ihr Job


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> 
> 
> Schade, dass man den Garmin nicht am Handgelenk tragen kann
> ...


Meins kriegste net  
Warum willst du denn nen Armband is doch fürs bike total unpraktisch... Das garmin hat mich einfach voll überzeugt, auch das garmin programm


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Meins kriegste net
> Warum willst du denn nen Armband is doch fürs bike total unpraktisch... Das garmin hat mich einfach voll überzeugt, auch das garmin programm




Armband dafür, damit ich das Gerät auch im Alltag dabei haben kann  Momentan habe ich so 'ne abgeranzte Lifetec Pulsuhr...
Für den Polar gibt's 'ne Fahrradhalterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Armband dafür, damit ich das Gerät auch im Alltag dabei haben kann  Momentan habe ich so 'ne abgeranzte Lifetec Pulsuhr...
> Für den Polar gibt's 'ne Fahrradhalterung.


Kauf Dir gleich das Richtige,
eine Casio für`n Arm, ein Smartphone für`n Alltag und ein Garmin für`s Training


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kauf Dir gleich das Richtige,
> eine Casio für`n Arm, ein Smartphone für`n Alltag und ein Garmin für`s Training


Das will ich ja.

Casio: Näh 

Nr.2: 

Für mich war/ist Polar=Training(stool)


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir das Garmin mit Karten gekauft weil die eine gute Kartendarstellung und alle Trainingsdaten haben.
Außerdem lade ich mir gerne Strecken aus dem Internet runter, von Gebieten in denen ich Urlaub mache um dort nicht ewig suchen zu müssen. http://www.gpsies.com 
Zur Orientierung ist eine gute Kartendarstellung hilfreich. Das schafft man mit einem kleinen Gerät am Handgelenk nicht.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2013)

So ich bin raus bis morgen Leute


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2013)

Ich mache mich auch ins Bett,
gn8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2013)

CONSTANTIN, was ist denn hiermit:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/148200-garmin-oregon-450


VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2013)

MOIN erstmal.....


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Verwirre den Constantin nicht indem du noch ein Gerät ins Spiel bringst Marco! 
Also ich würde den Garmin wählen, wenn es ums biken geht. Wenn du natürlich auch läufst, etc. dann weiß ich es auch nicht. Aber ich hatte anfangs zum Sigma immer noch ne Pulsuhr um, weil ich da keinen Gurt hatte, und mich hat das mit auf den Arm schauen immer genervt. Es sei denn du fährst nur Start- und Landebahnen auf dem Flughafen ab, dann sollte es nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Moin!


Hmmm... muss mir das Oregon mal ansehen... danke!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2013)

moin,

hat hier keiner ne Meinung zu meinen Trekkingreifen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hat hier keiner ne Meinung zu meinen Trekkingreifen?


Schwalbe Marathon/Marathon Plus.


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Maik!

Habe ich wohl überlesen. 
Bin auch auf der Suche nach paar Reifen für´n Billigcrosser.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2013)

kein conti! auser 4season 
schwalbe rara fahre ich am crosser. ist ganz ordentlich und ging auch gut mit milch dicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2013)

für ne Crosser....ja nach Wetter/Untergrund: Rocket Ron >Racing Ralph oder conti...hatte auch schon welche mit leichen Lamellenprofil...wenig grip aber schnell


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2013)

hat einer vielleicht ein paar Bilder oder ne Link von der EM in Singen und den Marathon in Altenau????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

-Maik, bei Reifen habe ich keine Ahnung

-Constantin, Du musst uns nochmal erklären für was Du das Gerät nehmen willst---Haupteinsatz [Laufen, Schwimmen oder Radfahren(Gelände o. Straße)]--- und wie ist dein Finanz. Limit?

-Sascha, schmeckt das Bier schon wieder


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Bin seit gestern Abend auch wieder da von meinem WE in Sachsen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Bin seit gestern Abend auch wieder da von meinem WE in Sachsen.


 
Moin Flo,
das ist ja wieder ein ausführlicher Bericht, jetzt wissen wir alle Bescheid was in Sachsen so abgeht.


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2013)

Sei nicht so neugierig Jens und mach lieber mal das Licht im Laden an, sperr die Tür auf und arbeite!


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2013)

Genau Flo jez wollen wir aber mehr wissen


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

So viel gibt´s da auch nicht zu berichten, da ich ohne Bike im Elbsandsteingebirge war. 
Hochzeit von Freunden...


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2013)

Draußen ist sonniges Wetter und ich häng zu Hause fest da die Telekom heute aufschalten will, was am 13.05. bis 19:00 geschehen soll. 
Hoffentlich kommt der nicht erst 18:50!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sei nicht so neugierig Jens und mach lieber mal das Licht im Laden an, sperr die Tür auf und arbeite!


 Genau aus dem Grund komme ich so selten in andere Gegenden und bin immer dankbar für interessante Berichte, damit ich nicht ganz Weltfremd werde
Nach so einer Umschaltaktion (Arcor-Modem zu Arcor-DSL) war ich fast 2 Monate offline. Beim Ferntest von Arcor war immer ein Endgerät zu erkennen, das ging dann immer hin und her bis ich mich mal selber angerufen habe, und siehe da, ich hatte eine nette, fremde Frau unter meiner Nummer am App.(das hat Arcor nicht gemerkt)
Dann ging es schnell und die Zusatzkosten von 170 EUR (Handy)haben sie auch erstattet.
Also viel Glück mit der Telekom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

moin jungs...
gerade aufgestanden...schön ausgeschlafen


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2013)

Moin Jens, du Langschläfer!

Jens III. sei froh dass deine Frau nicht bei euch selbst angerufen hat und da ne junge Frau am Hörer war! 
Das ist sonst wie bei dem Witz als zwei Polizisten in ihrem Wohngebiet Streife laufen und der eine sagt " Guck, da in dem Haus wohne ich. Und das da oben ist mein Balkon. Und siehst Du, da steht meine Frau drauf und der Mann daneben, der sie gerade küsst, das bin ich."

Zwei Monate oder nur Tage offline wäre schlecht da meine Lebensgefährdung von zu Hause aus arbeitet und zwar am Rechner!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hat einer vielleicht ein paar Bilder oder ne Link von der EM in Singen und den Marathon in Altenau????




Auf sportograf gibts die ersten bilder...teilnehmerbilder gibts noch keine...


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2013)

So Krafttraining is für heute schon durch....irgendwie hab ich mich aber net sonderlich gut gefühlt, obwohl die Leistung stimmte


Naja jez checke ich erstmal den Speiseplan von der Mensa und dann gehts in die Uni...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Veikko, ich glaube Frauen würden sich selber NIE anrufen, da hätten sie ja keinen zum stundenlangen Quatschen.
Lebensgefährdung----ist auch Spitze


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> 
> -Maik, bei Reifen habe ich keine Ahnung
> 
> ...


Haupteinsatzgebiet: Biken; ab und an Laufen.

Genau das ist der Punkt: Das liebe Geld.
Eigentlich reicht es fÃ¼r dieses GerÃ¤t hier: http://gps-uhr-vergleichstest.de/gps-uhr-mit-pulsgurt-bei-aldi-nord-ab-18-2-2013/
80â¬

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PULSMESSER-PULSUHR-HERZFREQUENZMESSER-UHR-TOP-SOFORT-/300323909668
-> diese Pulsuhr hatte ich bis jetzt. 15â¬.

Im Vergleich dazu ist die RC3GPS das nonplusultra.

Im Grunde ist die Entscheidung fÃ¼r den Polar gefallen, doch werde ich demnÃ¤chst wahrscheinlich Ã¶fters offroad in grÃ¶Ãtenteils unbekanntem Gebiet unterwegs sein.
Da wÃ¤re der Garmin widerum ganz klar von Vorteil.

Gibt's denn irgendwo ein "bezahlbares" Garminset aus GerÃ¤t inklusive Kartenmaterial (Europa) und Brustgurt?
Oregon 450, Edge 705 oder Edge 800???
Bei den hohen Preisen spielen 50â¬ mehr dann auch keine Rolle mehr...
Ach so, Touchscreens mag ich ganz gerne 
Leider ist die Laufzeit des Akkus bei GerÃ¤ten mit solch einem Bildschirm bestimmt geringer, als ohne (Edge 705), richtig? Wie lang laufen die Teile denn so?


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/166417-garmin-edge-800 ???
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/141882-garmin-gps-garmin-edge-705-mit-zubehor ???

Ich meine aber, dass es besser ist, bei solchen GerÃ¤ten auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und neu beim HÃ¤ndler zu kaufen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Garmin Edge800
Laufzeit ca. 15h, mit Pufferakku(5V) unterwegs über USB einfach nachzuladen
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...pa-schw-blau-brustg-text-trittfreqcn-msd.html
Kompl. Europa + Textilgurt


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2013)

Geht nachladen während der in betrieb iA
Is ? Das hab ich noch net ausprobiert, wäre aber gut fürs24 h rennen zu wissen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Garmin Edge800
> Laufzeit ca. 15h, mit Pufferakku(5V) unterwegs Ã¼ber USB einfach nachzuladen
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...pa-schw-blau-brustg-text-trittfreqcn-msd.html
> Kompl. Europa + Textilgurt


15h hÃ¶rt sich toll an! Da komme ich ohne Nachladen eine Tour lang aus, und zwar locker.
HÃ¤ttest du einen Link zum LadegerÃ¤t?

Krasser Preis! 

Aber wenn ich mir Ã¼berlege, dass der Polar 190â¬ kostet und dann noch 50 bis 60â¬ fÃ¼r den Textlgurt hinzukommen, dann ist der Edge 800 "nur" noch 130â¬ teurer. Ich glaube, ich hab's jetzt 

Danke fÃ¼r euren Rat!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Was ist beim Edge 810 bzw. Montana 650(t) anders/besser???


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Laden geht währen des Betriebes, ich hatte zu meiner Alpentour ein Nabendynamo im VR und von B+M das Ladegerät mit Pufferakku dabei.
So konnte ich bequem unterwegs Fotoapperat, Handy und Navi laden, entsprechende Ladekabel habe ich mir dazu zusammengelötet
Der abendliche Kampf um die Steckdosen auf den Hütten hat mich so Kalt gelassen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k341/a20945/e-werk-universal-netz-und-ladegeraet.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k341/a37916/pufferakku-fuer-e-werk.html

Fürs 24h Rennen reicht der Pufferakku


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Laden geht währen des Betriebes, ich hatte zu meiner Alpentour ein Nabendynamo im VR und von B+M das Ladegerät mit Pufferakku dabei.
> So konnte ich bequem unterwegs Fotoapperat, Handy und Navi laden, entsprechende Ladekabel habe ich mir dazu zusammengelötet
> Der abendliche Kampf um die Steckdosen auf den Hütten hat mich so Kalt gelassen
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k341/a20945/e-werk-universal-netz-und-ladegeraet.html
> ...


Ah, ok, danke!

Aufladen daheim reicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

Veikko, ist der Deckel schon gekommen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko, ist der Deckel schon gekommen?


Was, den hat er dir in den Briefkasten gelegt ohne zu Klingeln

Bilder zum Alpencross 550km/14000Hm/4Übern./Teilnehmer---nur Ich














Jede Menge  Gedöns am Bike


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Entstand das 1. Bild zufällig am Gardasee?


Hast du die Fotos mit Selbstauslöser gemacht?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was, den hat er dir in den Briefkasten gelegt ohne zu Klingeln



Ich habe natürlich Sturm geklingelt, aber außer dass die Gardine gewackelt hat, ist nichts passiert. 
 Naja, Veikko hat ja schon `89 hinter der Gardine gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich Sturm geklingelt, aber außer dass die Gardine gewackelt hat, ist nichts passiert.
> *Naja, Veikko hat ja schon `89 hinter der Gardine gestanden.*


Autsch


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Das auf dem ersten Foto ist die alte Straße vom Gardasee hoch Richtung Ledrosee (Ponale), auf dem Zweiten ist im großen Rivatal Richtung Norden.
die Fotos mit Mir, immer mit externer Hilfe


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das auf dem ersten Foto ist die alte Straße vom Gardasee hoch Richtung Ledrosee (Ponale), auf dem Zweiten ist im großen Rivatal Richtung Norden.
> die Fotos mit Mir, immer mit externer Hilfe


Ha, wie geil!

Tja, wer einmal dort war, vergisst die Gegend nicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Autsch





Jens, wenn du am Gardasee mal wieder fotographiert werden willst, sagste Bescheid!


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2013)

Flo, du Penner! 
89 habe ich schon durch Lamellenstore geschaut als ihr eure aschgrauen Gardinen, passend zur urbanen Tristesse, vor den Kastenfenstern hattet! 
War Anfang letzter Woche letztmalig auf dem Postamt, da war noch nix da.
Guck da morgen nochmal ins PF. Wenn es nicht zurück kam sollte es ja da sein - oder?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

Hatte es erst den Samstag geschafft zu versenden. Warensendungen brauchen ja immer etwas. Müsste also Mitte der Woche bei dir gelandet sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jens, wenn du am Gardasee mal wieder fotographiert werden willst, sagste Bescheid!


 
Am Gardasee war es nicht so schwer Jemanden zum Knipsen zu finden, aber Du könntest immer an den Pässen und Gipfeln den Fotoapparat bereithalten Am Tag 3000Hm musst Du da schon aushalten, eigentlich noch ein bisschen mehr----wegen der optimalen Position(Lichtverhältnisse, Hintergrund....usw.)


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

Schöne bilder JensIII

So jungs, wer hat interesse an einer Rock Shox Reba in weiss und eine Manitou Tower Pro in weiss?

Verkaufe beide Gabeln. Habe gedacht ich frag mal hier bevor ich sie sonst verticker.

Habe noch zwei shifter Sram XO mit blau und einen XO schaltwerk lang mit roter schrift.

Dann habe ich noch 2 riser lenker aus carbon 25,4 klemmung udn 31,8 klemmung.

Falls also jemand interesse hat. Ab morgen wandert alles in den velomarkt.ch

DT-gabel ist jetzt an das ritchey gewandert. DT-starrgabel von baldi behalte ich jetzt doch und ist an das steelecht gewandert.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

geschraubt hab ich heute auch noch...

update:
steelecht mit neuem vorbau...der scheizz ritchey mit seinen minitorx musste ich vom schaft schlagen, da zwei schrauben abgedreht waren

DT gabel durch DT gabel ersetzt jetzt starr...9,5kg





Ritchey P29 DT Manitou Gabel durch DT gabel ersetzt...





DHL war auch da aber hat ned geläutet...grrr hat einfach nur nen zettel in den briefkasten geworfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2013)

Beide sehr gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2013)

Da haben aber beide Bikes optisch gewonnen 

Also vom DT-Service hab ich noch nichts gehört. Ich hoffe mal das geht zügig über die Bühne.


----------



## unocz (13. Mai 2013)

ja gefällt sehr gut !!!

naaabend


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

Schicke Bikes
Die blauen Griffe würde ich ersetzen--- in schwarz
und einen zweiter LRS wär auch praktischer ,
der Fusion-Strebenschutz muss auch noch ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil geworden die beiden!!!!

Könnte mich zwischen beiden nicht entscheiden

Post kommt hier morgen auch an...fast nen kompletter Antrieb und der wird alles andere als gewöhnlich zumindest die Kurbel


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da haben aber beide Bikes optisch gewonnen
> 
> Also vom DT-Service hab ich noch nichts gehört. Ich hoffe mal das geht zügig über die Bühne.



aaaaaabend alle zusammen.

Was war eigentlich schon wieder bei deiner DT Gabel?? Meine hat bischen spiel beim rechten standrohr ich glaub die muss ich dann auch noch einschicken oder gleich in Biel vorbeibringen (Standort ist nur 20 min von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt)

mal schaun. Danke, denke auch das beide an optik gewonnen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

LRS geh ich morgen abholen so hoffe ich doch...

habe von Aaron Stinner heute noch ne nachricht bekommen wegen der farbe gelb und blau an seinem Stinner rohloff...sehr netter kontackt. Hat mir gleich die RAL Nr gegeben..perfekt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2013)

In der Art hab ich mir das schon gedacht


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Mai 2013)

Nabend, zusammen! 

Sehr elegant, wie die beiden Stahlrosse da stehen, Jens! 
Ein echter Hingucker ist ja die integrierte Klemmung der Stütze am Ritchey!
Schade, dass es das heute nur noch selten an Nicht-Custom-Rahmen gibt...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> aaaaaabend alle zusammen.
> 
> Was war eigentlich schon wieder bei deiner DT Gabel?? Meine hat bischen spiel beim rechten standrohr ich glaub die muss ich dann auch noch einschicken oder gleich in Biel vorbeibringen (Standort ist nur 20 min von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt)
> 
> mal schaun. Danke, denke auch das beide an optik gewonnen haben.



Die schlanken Rohre vom Steelecht passen perfekt zu denen der Gabel.

Meine hat beim Anbremsen und im Wiegetritt geknackt. So auf Höhe der Krone. Hatte da kein Vertrauen mehr in die Gabel


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die schlanken Rohre vom Steelecht passen perfekt zu denen der Gabel.
> 
> Meine hat beim Anbremsen und im Wiegetritt geknackt. So auf Höhe der Krone. Hatte da kein Vertrauen mehr in die Gabel



ah okayo...da würde ich die gabel auch einsenden...

das token tretlager musste ich auch austauschen...hat jetzt schon geknarzt und gequietscht wie ne alte sau...
hab gleich nen XTR eingebaut was ich noch rumliegen hatte.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2013)

Die Shimano Lager ab XT funken bei mir auch Top


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2013)

gweicht des ritchey mit dem LRS im moment bei 10,2kg. Sollte also am schluss auch bei 10,5 sein.

Für ein stahlross nen guten wert. UNd da hab ich noch nicht mal in die trickkiste gegriffen was die leichtbauparts betreffen...


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2013)

Hört sich wirklich Top an 
Werden auch beide im rennen Gefahren oder?

So bin jez für heute raus n8 Jungens


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schöne bilder JensIII
> 
> So jungs, wer hat interesse an einer Rock Shox Reba in weiss und eine Manitou Tower Pro in weiss?
> 
> ...


Um welche Lenker handelt es sich?


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> geschraubt hab ich heute auch noch...
> 
> update:
> steelecht mit neuem vorbau...der scheizz ritchey mit seinen minitorx musste ich vom schaft schlagen, da zwei schrauben abgedreht waren
> ...


Da muss ich dir beipflichten: 


Beide Bikes haben Stil und Seele.


Hätte gedacht, dass das Steelecht deutlich leichter wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (14. Mai 2013)

Da stehe ich dir in nichts nach:
Dabei sind bei Tagestouren und Marathons immer:

Ersatzschlauch in der XS Satteltasche
Minitool
Kettennieter, Kettenschloss und 2 Ersatzglieder
Stück alter Mantel zum einlegen bei Schnitten
Pannenspray
1 Reifenheber
Minipumpe
TIPTOP Flicken (im Rennen für die langsamere Variante gehalten, Fehlentscheidung)
20,-
Smartphone

Hat aber alles leider nichts genützt......




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> nachdem ich den "Rennbericht", eher Kampfansage, gelesen hatte, stand ich wieder Aufrecht. Ich muss mich ja immer sehr Ducken, wenn es um Satteltaschen geht(auch wenn sie noch so
> klein sind), und ich habe hier ja schon "wörtlich" Hauhe bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Mai 2013)

Ich mag die Ritchey-Bikes!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

moooooooin


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Sind ja schon fast alle da


----------



## cpprelude (14. Mai 2013)

Moin allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2013)

Moin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2013)

mahlzeit


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

War schon radeln. 
Telekom war gestern auch fix, kurz nach dem Mittag ging alles. 
Welch Wunder.
Sagt mal, wie, wo, kann man den Garmin am besten auslesen?
Will ja auch mal am Lappi gucken was da so gespeichert ist.
Also bei Garmin selbst muss man sich ja registrieren -oder?
Habe sonst noch Sport Tracks gefunden. Habe aber keinen Plan.


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Also ich mach's mit dem garmin trainingscenter prpgramm


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Habe eben mal geschaut Philipp, da braucht man nen USB Stick dafür?
Oder gehts auch mit USB Kabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. Mai 2013)

benutze auch das trainingcenter.
funzt ganz gut. einfach mit dem USB kabel den garmin an den Laptop hängen


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

USB Kabel ans garmin und go


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Ihr Pfeifen - ich muss doch erstmal irgend so ne Dreckssoftware runterladen und finde nix richtiges sondern da steht immer was von dem Ant+ Zeugs.


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

ant + hat mit der Software nix zu tun. Das is der funkstandart vom hf Gurt und den Wattmessern usw. 
Einfach garmin TC runterladen und das garmin via Kabel an den PC anschließen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren, Veikko


Trainingscenter  für Trainingsdaten und Kartendarstellung Bzw. Streckenspeicherung       http://www8.garmin.com/support/collection.jsp?product=999-99999-04

Basecamp  zum Planen von Routen              http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4435


MapSource zum Planen von Routen            http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=209

Zum Suchen von Routen     http://www.gpsies.com/home.do;jsess..._51.135416414745926_11.8267822265625_mapQuest

Zum Nachlesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10591996#post10591996


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

EBEN Philipp - aber was ich gefunden hatte da stand immer was von nem ANT+ Stick den ich brauche. 
Ich denke Jens`Links sollten helfen und ich vermute dass ich den dritten von Oben laden muss, wenn ich Jens`ersten Link anklicke.
Jens - ist das dann alles auf engländisch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Ist bei mir schon länger her als ich es installiert habe, aber im Programm ist es Deutsch.
Ich nutze noch die Karten TransAlp u. Topo Deutschland 2012.


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Na wenns im Programm deutsch ist dann passt es. 
Danke Jens.
Glaube ich wart noch auf mein Kind, wenn ich was runterlade verschwindet es oft im Rechner.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Gabel mit GLS auf dem Rückweg ist?!
Sonst aber nichts vom Service bekommen...


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das GLS sorgsam damit umgeht. Hier poltert es neuerdings recht oft im Laderaum wenn die hier ums Eck biegen! 
Guck dir die Verpackung gut an Marcel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Mit GLS hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Hätte mir vielleicht ne kurze Mail gewünscht in dem der Service schreibt, was sie gemacht haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit GLS hatte ich noch keine Probleme. *Hätte mir vielleicht ne kurze Mail gewünscht in dem der Service schreibt, was sie gemacht haben.*


Vielleicht liegt ja ein Schreiben im Paket.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Gehe ich schwer von aus


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2013)

konnten nichts mit anfangen und haben es ungeöffnet zurück geschickt.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht hätte ich eine Packung Gummibärchen dazu packen sollen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit GLS hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Hätte mir vielleicht ne kurze Mail gewünscht in dem der Service schreibt, was sie gemacht haben.


 
"wir haben fertig"


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht ein Mal am Gabelöl vorbei getragen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Die haben nur den Exzender zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels nachjustiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Möglicherweise auch nur die Kolbenrückholfeder erneuert.

Aber bis ich weiß was gemacht wurde, muss ich noch über 10 Tage warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Ach Leute ich hab die Faxen dicke

Bike Components hat mir statt ner 175er Kurbel ne 170er Geschickt.Fasch ettiketiert! Neben dem RF auf dem 170 steht, steht ein Aufkleber von BC mit 175...

Die Kettenblätter, die ich von R2 hab passen nicht. Beim 25er von Carbon Ti setzt die Kette auf den aufnahmen auf und für das 40er TA brauche ich noch Sram Schauben

Wäre ja alles nicht so schlimm, wenn ich den Kram nicht bis spätestens Freitag mittach brauchen würde-.-


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Ne Alternative!







Naja, langsam kannst du einem ja echt leid tun!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich können wir froh sein, das wir Ihn haben, einer muss ja die "schlechten Linsen" einsammeln.

Veikko, beim TC funktioniert die Google-Ansicht. (zumindest an meinem Win7- Rechner)


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß auch net, was da im moment los ist, es ist zum heulen, ich dachte die Antriebsprobleme wären endlich gegessen und wat is? alles im Mors

Natürlich steht jez bei der 175er Kurbel von Bikecomponents lieferbar in 2-7 Tagen. Ich ruf da mal morgen an und guck wat los ist. Den Chef von R2 hab ich schon bei FB angeschrieben...hoffe ich bekomme das noch irgendwie eingeschädelt bis Freitag mittach


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2013)

ich könnte dir eins von meinen leihen...wenn du in der nähe wärst...

Moin erst mal. Heute den ganzen tag stress gehabt. LRS bei DHL holen, auspacken und dann feststellen, das beim hinterrad ne steckachse drin ist. Ich schon sauer und auf 100...ruf Aktion Sports an. Die mir dann lieb und ned gesagt, dass die endkappen für schnellspanner auf den schutzhüllen stecken. Ich geh schauen und ta taaaaa die dinger stecken da drauf. Einmal gut durchatmen und drauf damit. Passen und uner 1600g passt auch. die funworks nabe hat nen hübschen sound.

Dann noch weitere optimierungen am tracer29, ritchey und steelecht. Steelecht hat jetzt nen thomson vorbau gekriegt.

Nachmittag dann ne hübsche runde gedreht...starr...yehaa hat spass gemacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2013)

Wenigstens einer bei dem es läuft?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Die Bikes die ich im Urlaub fahre sind ja betriebsbereit, wollte di Rennfeile nur mitnehmen um sie mit dem neuen Antrieb zu testen, weil ich ja direkt nachm Urlaub zum Rennen am Alfsee fahre und ich hab keine Lust das Rad Freitag vor dem Rennen zusammen zu schrauben


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit GLS hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Hätte mir vielleicht ne kurze Mail gewünscht in dem der Service schreibt, was sie gemacht haben.



Ich hab auch schon die Gabel von 88aid zurück gehabt, bevor ich das schreiben mit Rechnung und info, was sie gemacht haben per mal bekommen hatte... Aber lieber so, als andersherum

Das tracer getuned? Zeigen!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon die Gabel von 88aid zurück gehabt, bevor ich das schreiben mit Rechnung und info, was sie gemacht haben per mal bekommen hatte... Aber lieber so, als andersherum
> 
> Das tracer getuned? Zeigen!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




nur den vorbau gewechselt. Kurzer easton montiert
also nichts zum zeigen sascha...


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Was für nen Thomson hast du montiert Jens?
Blöd dass es den X4 nicht negativ gibt. Den X2 den ich am On One habe
finde ich nicht schön.


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Philipp, es kann auch schlimmer kommen! 

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/new...t-einarmig-ins-krankenhaus-30383460.bild.html


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

morgen früh werd ich iwe versuchen diese Kurbel zu organisieren...


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Du sollst den Link anklicken!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was für nen Thomson hast du montiert Jens?
> Blöd dass es den X4 nicht negativ gibt. Den X2 den ich am On One habe
> finde ich nicht schön.



jep hab nen X4 montiert. Bei meinem oberrohr vom SEIII geht das schon gut auch ohne negative...sieht trotzdem supi aus...


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du sollst den Link anklicken!!!!!



Hab ich schon manche Leute sind echt die Härte:O


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

"Bitte wieder annähen" ist klasse!
Und noch ein Parkticket gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

So stelle ich mir das Köpfen vor, da schaut man bestimmt noch ne Weile komisch auf seinen kopflosen Körper und merkt nicht , was los ist.


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir das Köpfen vor, da schaut man bestimmt noch ne Weile komisch auf seinen kopflosen Körper und merkt nicht , was los ist.



Na aber ohne Kopf über 20km ins Krankenhaus fahren wird schwierig.
Aber dafür dürfte man dann bestimmt im Parkhaus einen der Frauenparkplätze nutzen. Die sind ja fürs einparken ohne Köpfchen gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

, Veikko, so locken wir keine Frau in unsere Runde


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte immer, was sich neckt das liebt sich?
Aber stimmt, ne Frau hier wäre auch mal nett! 
Können ja mal nen Aufruf starten.


----------



## Junior97 (14. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr das von Angelina Jolie schon gehört ? 
Die hat sich beide Brüste amputieren lassen, hatte aber wohl ein sehr hohes Risiko auf Brustkrebs.


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Also Jan du und Klatschpresse?
Sitze grad noch auffer Rolle Frust raus ballern...


----------



## Junior97 (14. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also Jan du und Klatschpresse?
> Sitze grad noch auffer Rolle Frust raus ballern...



Ach sowas muss man wissen Philipp  hätte die nicht die Sache mit dem Krebs hätt ich mich nur gefragt was los da ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also Jan du und Klatschpresse?
> Sitze grad noch auffer Rolle Frust raus ballern...


Ob das gut geht, es reißt bestimmt gleich das Seil für die Trommelbremse


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ob das gut geht, es reißt bestimmt gleich das Seil für die Trommelbremse




War auch eben so mein Gedanke, dass er die Rolle noch nicht putt bekommen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber stimmt, ne Frau hier wäre auch mal nett!
> Können ja mal nen Aufruf starten.



Ich sehe schon die Augenpflege in Gefahr!


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Die bekommt keinen Zugang zur IG!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2013)

, Moin Flo,
ich hoffe Du Schraubst fleißig rum, wenn Du hier Abwesend bist.


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2013)

Ja, er schraubt sein Niveau runter um hier paar Minuten durchzuhalten!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2013)

Nabend, Jens! 
Zu schrauben gibt´s momentan nicht viel. Die Reifen sind dicht und das mit der Bremse dauert hoffentlich nicht lang.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, er schraubt sein Niveau runter um hier paar Minuten durchzuhalten!


Der war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ob das gut geht, es reißt bestimmt gleich das Seil für die Trommelbremse



Momentan würde mich nix mehr schocken

Aber bald is der RConti Hometrainerreifen verschlissen


So ich bin jez im Bett nacht Jungens!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Mai 2013)

Gute N8!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2013)

Morge!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest!


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2013)

morgen und ab zu den franzosen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

moin,

na Jens Urlaub wohl vorbei... Bei uns gerade bestes Wetter, werde wohl mal schauen ob die Ostsee noch da ist...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2013)

hier soll es heute mittag ungemuetlich werden. darum hab ich mir den crosser genommen und werde spaeter bissle kraft am berg machen...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2013)

du Sack!!!!
Jep vorbei und wieder franz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

meinst du mich etwa...morgen Jens ....ne hier alles bestens


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> meinst du mich etwa...morgen Jens ....ne hier alles bestens


 
jep...bin im bèro und mache im moment nichts. sie wollen heute mal ned arbeiten gehen hier

so sind die welsch...


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Moin

So mit der Kurbel ist alles geregelt!

Eben mit R2 Telefoniert und nen Supernetten Mitarbeiter dran gehabt

Der hat im Lager nochmal geschaut und noch ne Turbine so wie ich brauche gefunden und mir geholfen das Problem mit den Kettenblättern zu lösen!
Hab jez per Nachname geordert und er hat die Sachen während ich am Telefon war noch verpackt, sodass die heute noch rausgehen. Morgen is der Kram dann hier, der Laden ist einfach der beste


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2013)

Moin 


@ Philipp: Jupp, r2 ist mit der beste Online Bikeshop.

Die Race Face mit 170mm Länge geht zurück an BC, was?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So mit der Kurbel ist alles geregelt!
> 
> ...




Wow - wirklich vorbildlich  Dann hoffe ich für dich das die Post mitspielt und du spätestens Freitag alle Klotten zusammen hast


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Achja Technik, es wird also ne Schwarze Race Face Turbine.

Das Ta Kettenblatt wird dann mit XX Spezifischen Carbon TI Schrauben montiert, so spare ich die Weibchen wie bei den normalen KettenblÃ¤ttern. Auf die untere Position kommt ein Carbon TI Kettenblatt mit 26 ZÃ¤hnen und ebenfalls Carbon TI schrauben....



> Wow - wirklich vorbildlich  Dann hoffe ich fÃ¼r dich das die Post mitspielt und du spÃ¤testens Freitag alle Klotten zusammen hast



Ich auch, zum glÃ¼ck bin ich morgen den ganzen Nachmittag zu Hause, also es sollte wohl alles glattgehen




> Die Race Face mit 170mm LÃ¤nge geht zurÃ¼ck an BC, was?


Jup hatte auch nur da bestellt, weil die Kurbel dort 20â¬ billiger war...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2013)

Edel, edel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2013)

jap, ich bestelle auch immer gerne bei r2bike. sau schnell, nett und kompentent.


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Jup sind bestelle ich auch immer da, auch wenns mal ein zwei euro teurer ist. 20 waren mir da doch etwas viel, aber da sieht man mal wieder was man davon hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits!


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Moin!

EDIT: Grad hat R2 nomma angerufen...die haben nur noch die 2fach mitm 104er LK...wollte eigentlich 120er fahren, naja aber 104er geht auch....


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)

is ihm beim verpacken nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Doch er hat mich ja nochmal Angerufen, ob das auch ok ist hab dann gesagt dass ich die auch nehme


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)

du schrobst aber dass er schon verpackte während ihr noch telefoniert habt... Dann hätte er ja nicht zurückrufen müssen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Mai 2013)

Haben die Korinthen geschmeckt, Philipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2013)

Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht, unser Edelstahl.


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Haben die Korinthen geschmeckt, Philipp?




Waren recht schmackhaft


Der Pferdefreund will uns wohl was von ebenjenem erzählen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2013)

Moin Mädels!

Das Wetter sieht hier zwar noch gut aus, es soll aber bald kräftig regnen, deswegen werde ich mich heute wohl eher nicht auf's Rad schwingen. Dafür ist heute die erste Lieferung Bremsscheiben gekommen. Und vielleicht auch schon Reifen von Constantin, ich weiß es noch nicht.
Und ich habe einen Platz für meine Abschlussarbeit bekommen. Ab Ende Juni bin ich wieder dauerhaft in der Hauptstadt anzutreffen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

sehr schön Christian war heute schöne 3h Rollen viel Wind aber Regen ist noch nicht in sicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2013)

Constantin hat geliefert  Am WE kann ich mein Rad dann mittels anderer Reifen und Bremsscheiben um fast 400 g erleichtern. Andere Schläuche sind da noch nicht einmal bei... Endlich mal < 10 kg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

kommt dann wieder das blaue CD???


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

> *Aktueller Paketstatus*
> 
> Aufbewahrung im GLS Depot aufgrund falscher Adresse



Darunter ist meine Adresse angegeben und die ist eindeutig richtig...
DANKE GLS!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> kommt dann wieder das blaue CD???



Steht schon bereit. Der Umbau erfolgt, sobald ich die Scheiben, die Reifen und evtl. eine schwarze, leichte Sattelstütze zusammenhabe.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

ah fein


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mit GLS hatte ich noch keine Probleme.





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darunter ist meine Adresse angegeben und die ist eindeutig richtig...
> DANKE GLS!



Zum Glück wurde mein Weltbild wieder gerade gerückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Bis dato!

Das nette GLS Männchen hat mich auch immer gegrüßt wenn ich aufm Bike sitze und er in seinem Wagen.
Daran wirds wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Mit GLS ist glaube ich bei mir noch nie was gut gegangen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Sag nicht sowas. Die Gabel ist schließlich kein Kleinteil!


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Pech was ich in letzter Zeit hatte dürfte statistisch gesehen, das komplette ETWR für die nächsten Jahre von allem unglück befreit sein


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Egal - gleich gehts zum Campuslauf, hab jetzt fast schon einen eigenen Fanclub


----------



## Junior97 (15. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Egal - gleich gehts zum Campuslauf, hab jetzt fast schon einen eigenen Fanclub



loslos


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)




----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

gib alles !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. Mai 2013)

uuuuuuuuund mach meter!!!!


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei dem Pech was ich in letzter Zeit hatte dürfte statistisch gesehen, das komplette ETWR für die nächsten Jahre von allem unglück befreit sein



So würde wohl deine GLS Lieferung aussehen Philipp!


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Jau


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2013)

Bin auf die 140er bei dir gespannt... Ich kämpfe auch immer mit mir eine and epic zu machen... Keine Ahnung warum... Finde es halt geil...
Nur wenn ich dann Marathons in den Alpen fahre... Glaub das wäre keine so gute Idee...

Ach ja: bissle Kraftausdauer mit dem ss crosser:





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2013)

Also meine/deine 140er reicht mir völlig aus. Bräuchte zwar mal neue Beläge aber die Scheibe bremst.  Biss ist zwar nicht mehr so stark und blockieren nur schwer möglich aber ich komm gut mit klar. 
Liegt sicherlich auch ein wenig an meiner Bremse.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuund mach meter!!!!



Hat geklappt, alle Meters gemacht 

Gegen die Jungs von der RWTH Aachen die in 33min laufen hab ich natürlich keine Schnitte, wurde aber trotzdem PB.
Auch haben einige Leute am Streckenrand meinen Namen gerufen, die ich weder kannte noch das um mich herum jemand war  

Auf der Startnummer steht der Name auch nicht, komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Es ist nicht einfach ohne euch.... 

Ich habe euch vermisst!





Prost Jungs... Ich hoffe, ich darf hier wieder mitspielen


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

*Juhuuuu der Maggus ist wieder da!!!!*


----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Na, mein Jung... Wollen wir mal ein wenig leben in diesen Puff bringen

Es freut mich, dass ihr noch alle da seit und so fleißig am schreiben seit! Ich habe diesen verrückten Haufen echt vermisst und würde gerne wieder ein Mitglied dieser Gemeinschaft sein... 
Ihr seit so ein toller Haufen!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2013)

Jipi!

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Mai 2013)

Jawoll ja!

Philipp, bitte die Liste auf Seite 1 anpassen!


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich habe dich wenigstens durch mein Benutzerbild immer hier drin behalten!


----------



## Junior97 (15. Mai 2013)

Juhuuuu  es geht wieder los


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

Dass du erstmal die verpassten Seiten nachlesen musst ist dir aber schon klar Marcus?! 
Nächste Woche schreibst du dann ne Arbeit drüber!!!!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Jungs, ihr seit toll....

Tolles Bold, Veiko!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2013)

Du willst alles nachlesen??? Ok, dann mal bis uebermorgen

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Das nachlesen lohnt sich bestimmt...

Ne Flasche Havana und diverse Seiten im ETWR.... Was gibt es besseres?

Prost


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Ach was Maggus muss doch nicht ergänzt werden 
Der ist doch bekannt!


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2013)

Jawooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllll er is wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieder da


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2013)

da schnippst Einer aus dem Norden mit dem Kleinen Finger und gleich hüpfen hier Alle im Kreis
Nabend Jungs!

Nabend Marcus! hast Du die Zeit genutzt und ein paar schöne Fotos für Dein Album gemacht


----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs....


























Kleine Willkommensgeschenk


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

Ich nehm die erste ganz oben! Danke Marcus, Adresse hast du?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Die mit der Jeans bitte zu mir


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte gern den geilen Leder........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Sessel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

dickes HALLo an Marcus und PROST....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich nehme die mit den kurzen Haaren (Ollie Wills).... Hab ich voll bock drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2013)

Made my day!!!!!!  Hallo der Herr....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

möchte auch eine :-(


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> möchte auch eine :-(



Die wollen aber nicht in den windigen Nordosten!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

Maik, welche soll es sein... Hatte sie alle

Frag mal den Marco, der hat div. ü18 Bilder von den Damen von mir bekommen...


----------



## Metrum (15. Mai 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Maik, welche soll es sein... *Hatte sie alle*
> 
> Frag mal den Marco, der hat div. ü18 Bilder von den Damen von mir bekommen...



Ach so! Na wenn da so Flecken auf den Bildern sind will ich sie nicht haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (15. Mai 2013)

Moin, Männers. Hab heut morgen die Gunst der Stunde vor dem Regen genutzt und bin ein bisl geradelt. 
Ist jemand in Betzdorf dabei? Überleg noch hinzufahren, ist von hier allerdings gute 150 Kilometerchen entfernt. :/
Wollte erst wieder in Solingen starten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

Marco der Schlingel der darf doch net...Suche mir meine dann in HH aus wenn ich mal rüber geflogen komme


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2013)

Tzzzzzzz, Maiky kommt sowieso nicht zu dir, Maggus, der sagt immer kurz vorher ab.   

Ähm....achso......DU ja auch!!!  

Zwei Körbe an einem WE bekommen von euch.... ppphhh!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2013)

HAMMER!!! -  Kaum ist Marcus wieder da, nimmt der Fred wieder alte Gewohnheiten an.
Könnte wieder etwas Humor einkehren....

Mache glatt nochmal das Tanlet an ; schaizz Händidaschdadur..


----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tzzzzzzz, Maiky kommt sowieso nicht zu dir, Maggus, der sagt immer kurz vorher ab.
> 
> Ähm....achso......DU ja auch!!!
> 
> Zwei Körbe an einem WE bekommen von euch.... ppphhh!



Das Leben ist kein Picknick, Digger! Wir schaffen das schon...

Ich habe die Zeit für mein Sixpack genutzt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2013)

Nimm mal den Teppich von dir runter....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2013)

ist spät, da wollen wir Brüste sehen  Und Marcus ist ja ne Norddeutscher, also um die Ecke, hinter der Mauer ;-)

und dann kommt der Marco schon  Daumen hoch


----------



## Deleted 273749 (15. Mai 2013)

So Jungs, schön wieder da zu sein...

GN8


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2013)

Tolles Bild!!!!!

Nacht Digga, wir lesen uns!


----------



## unocz (15. Mai 2013)

welcome back marcus !!!!!
wurde auch zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2013)

Push_it schrieb:


> Moin, Männers. Hab heut morgen die Gunst der Stunde vor dem Regen genutzt und bin ein bisl geradelt.
> Ist jemand in Betzdorf dabei? Überleg noch hinzufahren, ist von hier allerdings gute 150 Kilometerchen entfernt. :/
> Wollte erst wieder in Solingen starten.




Joa, wollte eigentlich dort fahren.


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

Moin,
endlich wieder komplett hier. Dann kann ich ja auch wieder mehr mitschreiben.


@TT: Das Bild vom neuen Sixpack schreit aber nach Nippelalarm.


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> moin jungs....:d
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke!!!

Edit:


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

Moooorgen

So bin schon in der Uni und kann um viertel vor 10 wieder gehn

Morgen geht's dann ab in Urlaub hab mir extra nen Auslandspaket fürs Handy gebucht, damit ich zumindest zwischendurch mal hier rumoxidieren kann


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

sonst wäre das ja auch kein gelungener Urlaub.


----------



## cpprelude (16. Mai 2013)

Moin allesamt! Und besoders du Marcus, da bist du ja wieder.


----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Sonne scheint, Kids im Gym und ich kann gleich aufs Rad.
Heute mal wieder mit 26". 
Wohin gehts denn eigentlich in den Urlaub, du Wermelskirchener Philipp?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2013)

moin jungs was muss ich da lesen der MAGGUS ist back.

Also ich bi dafür, dass er sich nochmals vorstellen muss, so mit allem und foddos von freundin

Hallo Marcus gut dich wieder in der runde zu wissen...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Sonne scheint, Kids im Gym und ich kann gleich aufs Rad.
> Heute mal wieder mit 26".
> Wohin gehts denn eigentlich in den Urlaub, du Wermelskirchener Philipp?


 

Hei Veikko arbeitest du auch was??? Sitz im büro vor dem PC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

Es geht zum Rennrad und Endurofahren nach Frankreich in die Vogesen   nächste Woche Donnerstag geht's dann nach Hause und von da aus dann am Samstag zur 24 h DM zum Alfsee.. Fahre da im8er Mixed mit


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2013)

du bist in den vogesen?wo genau? ich wohn ja gerade auf der anderen seite vom "bach"


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dann ab Freitag Abend in Stosswihr in der Nähe von munster


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2013)

moin,

armer Jens...hmm blauer Himmel und angenehme Temeraturen

Veikko wo geht denn deine Runde hin


----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

Moin Maik!

Ach nur bissel durch die Gegend hier. Bissel Wald, bissel Seen mit Steigungen von insgesamt 140hm (bei 40km!).  
So, mach jetzt aus und los.
Bis später....


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich bin dann ab Freitag Abend in Stosswihr in der Nähe von munster



uii keine 90km von mir. schreib mir mal ne pm, was du genau vor hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich werd noch bissel meine Beine auskurieren von gestern. Heute Abend vielleicht eine Runde Renner 

Dann packen für 24h Nürburgring - einfach mal zugucken


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2013)

ich schau mir mal nen video an...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> uii keine 90km von mir. schreib mir mal ne pm, was du genau vor hast?



Alles klar! Mach ich heute Mittag wenn ich zu Hause bin Fahr gleich noch ins fitnessstudio... Sind da halt mit der relativ großen Truppe hauptsächlich wird Rennrad und Enduro Gefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits!

Der Kerl im Video hats drauf


----------



## unocz (16. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2013)

der jungs hats def drauf...

noch eins...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6200166"]One gear No idea on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Ein Tier mit Stahl- Eiern


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2013)

Yeah!

Hab gerade noch mal das Pakettracking von GLS gecheckt - ZUGESTELLT.

Muttern angerufen ob Paket da: "Ja ist angekommen und der GLS-Mensch war gestern in der Nachbarstraße. Hat heute angerufen wann er vorbeikommen kann und sich mächtig entschuldigt. Erklärung zur Gabel dann im Paket: Kaufbeleg vom ebay-shop zwar nicht wirklich akzeptabel?! (keine Neuware?!), aber auf Kulanz die Krone getauscht und alle Verschleißteile ersetzt, sowie gefettet/geölt"

Das ist wirklich vorbildlich, da kann ich mir überlegen, dass meine nächste Gabel auch wieder eine DT wird


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

klingt nicht schlecht aber wieso war der Kaufbeleg vom Ebayshop nicht zulässig? War die nicht neu wenn sie vom Shop kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> klingt nicht schlecht aber wieso war der Kaufbeleg vom Ebayshop nicht zulässig? War die nicht neu wenn sie vom Shop kommt?



Die Gabel kam von "r-bikes" Ebay-Shop und wurde als Neuware verkauft. War ja auch keine Kralle oder sowas drin und auch keine Kratzer oder sonst was.

Muss ich mir nächste Woche Freitag dann mal genauer ansehen.
Aber wichtig ist erstmal das ich mit dem 29er  in Betzdorf starten kann und nicht umbauen muss


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

das stimmt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2013)

kleine schnelle Runde mit dem Winterbike auf Sommerschuhen


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2013)

FAKE!
der himmel ist blau. ich glaube das bild ist 2012 entstanden.. da hab ich zum letzten mal dieses blau gesehen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Schönes Wetter und ordentlich Wind,
Ihr braucht keine Navis, zur Orientierung nehmt Ihr eure Leuchttürme und Bojen an Land.


----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

Warst du in Polen Zigaretten kaufen Maik? 
Habe auch paar Bilder gemacht aber keinen Bock die jetzt hochzuladen.
Also wenn man nach Monaten mal wieder auf ein 26er steigt ist es anfangs total komisch aber ich muss sagen es hat richtig Spaß gemacht und ich kann keinen Nachteil (für mich) gegenüber dem 29er erkennen. Außer eventuell beim überrollen von Zeugs was im Weg rumliegt. Habe auch das Gefühl dass ich schneller war.  Entweder ist das Scandal echt träge oder es liegt an den Komponenten am On One, insbesondere der Laufräder und Reifen, im Vergleich zum 26er. Da ich am Radon auch noch den Sigma hatte konnte ich mal vergleichen zwischen Garmin und Sigma. Bei 70km zeigt der Sigma 3km mehr Strecke an und bei der Geschwindigkeit war der Sigma im Schnitt 1,5 km/h vorn.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> kleine schnelle Runde mit dem Winterbike auf Sommerschuhen


Sehr schön 


Wie bist du gefahren? Welche Orte?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> [...]Da ich am Radon auch noch den Sigma hatte konnte ich mal vergleichen zwischen Garmin und Sigma. Bei 70km zeigt der Sigma 3km mehr Strecke an und bei der Geschwindigkeit war der Sigma im Schnitt 1,5 km/h vorn.


Beim Sigma ist bestimmt der Radumfang nicht ganz korrekt eingestellt... oder etwa doch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Veikko, wir haben Deine Strecke Bildlich vor unseren Augen

Die Ungenauigkeiten kommen durch atmosphärische Störungen, oder Anwendungsfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Beim Sigma ist bestimmt der Radumfang nicht ganz korrekt eingestellt... oder etwa doch?



Hm, eigentlich schon - denke ich. Aber bissel Differenz ist bestimmt, je nach Reifen die aufgezogen sind. Naja, ist im Prinzip auch egal, hat mich nur interessiert. Ob der Garmin bei der Geschwindigkeit sooo genau ist?


----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, wir haben Deine Strecke Bildlich vor unseren Augen



 Bist du in meinem Rechner?
Und sogar 283 hm gemacht!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2013)

Veikko ne Wodka hmm; ich finde auch das 26er läuft sitze dort etwas tiefer, schmaler gut bei gegenwind...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2013)

Wie bist du gefahren? Welche Orte?

Bansin;Richtung Gothen weiter nach Korswandt um den Wolgastsee ein wenig Grenzline dann Richtung Kamminke zum Golm(brav drum rum? dann rüber Hafen Swinemünde und Küste zurück (leichtes Gelände aber schön?

gestern war ich Achterwasser lang und zurück nähe Ostsee...bei dem Wetter super wie so alles erwacht komm doch mal lang? ist ja nicht so weit weg


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2013)

ach ganz vergessen: welcome back marcus


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bist du in meinem Rechner?
> Und sogar 283 hm gemacht!


Da bist Du z.Z. fleißiger als ich, Gestern Abend hat mich das Gewitter ausgebremst obwohl ich mich den ganzen Tag (bei herrlichen Wetter)aufs Biken gefreut hatte.
Bist Du in der gleichen Zeit die Hm gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, eigentlich schon - denke ich. Aber bissel Differenz ist bestimmt, *je nach Reifen* die aufgezogen sind. Naja, ist im Prinzip auch egal, hat mich nur interessiert. *Ob der Garmin bei der Geschwindigkeit sooo genau ist?*


Einmal das, dann der Druck, etc.

 Normalerweise sind die GPS-Geräte, was die Geschwindigkeit (bei ungestörtem Empfang) angeht, sehr genau.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Wie bist du gefahren? Welche Orte?
> 
> Bansin;Richtung Gothen weiter nach Korswandt um den Wolgastsee ein wenig Grenzline dann Richtung Kamminke zum Golm(brav drum rum? dann rüber Hafen Swinemünde und Küste zurück (leichtes Gelände aber schön?
> 
> gestern war ich Achterwasser lang und zurück nähe Ostsee...bei dem Wetter super wie so alles erwacht komm doch mal lang? ist ja nicht so weit weg


War bestimmt 'ne schöne Tour 
Bei dem Wetter...

Muss auch mal wieder hin...

Haste dir in Swinemünde 'ne leckere Waffel gegönnt?


----------



## Junior97 (16. Mai 2013)

Moin,
was ein piss Wetter hier -.- 
Naja ab morgen Party Hard !! 
DIRTMASTERS  
wer ist da ?


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

Pisswetter is schrauberwetter.

Mein Paket is tatsächlich gekommen. Eben habe ich gedacht es kommt net mehr...die Sendungsverfolgung hat nichts von: Ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen angezeigt

Jez haben diese verfi***** FSA Zeiten endlich ein Ende. Bitte kein Kommentar zum Umwerfer is noch nix eingestellt
Abstand zur Strebe ist auch groß genug, sieht nur aufm Bild nach sehr wenig aus, ist aber so viel wie bei der alten, also 4-5mm






Ich mag sie


----------



## Junior97 (16. Mai 2013)

Wie viel wiegt die denn so mit Kettenblättern ?


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

Kurbel mit 40Ta und 36 Carbon TI, Carbon TI schrauben und Pedalwasher ohne Innenlager: 726gr

Innenlager ohne Hülse mit Spacern 82gr

Ist nicht die leichteste, wobei das schon so ziemlich der leichteste Aufbau ist, den man machen kann. Dafür ist sie haltbar und mmn eine der schönsten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2013)

ne heute gab es mal nix süßes warte bis du mal hoch kommst...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2013)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

Die sieht ja so matt aus. Glänzen die gar nicht mehr? Meine hatte noch ein Finish wie die Thomson Teile


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2013)

Nee die is Matt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

Das finde ich jetzt schade. damit ist sie bei meinen Lieblingskurbeln raus.


----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Kurbel sehr schön Philipp, Philipp hat nur keine Ahnung was schön ist! Liest sich verwirrend! 
Die ist schön schlicht und macht nen soliden Eindruck. 
Habe auch gern die Deus gehabt.


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

Die Deus hatte auch das gefräste Finish.


----------



## Metrum (16. Mai 2013)

Aber im Prinzip ist es auch egal was maddda kaputt kloppt!


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip ist es auch egal was maddda kaputt kloppt!



Ohhh ganz böse


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2013)

Aber recht hat er.


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip ist es auch egal was maddda kaputt kloppt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen Philipp und Rest!

Vielleicht hast du ja in der Kurbel nen Gegner gefunden der dir gewachsen ist?! 
So, hier scheint die Sonne und ich muss aufs Rad...


----------



## BENDERR (17. Mai 2013)

moin!
ich hab so langsam die faxen so richtig dicke...!!
bei uns ists seit ner woche nur am regnen und es wird immer kälter.. momentan sind wir bei knapp über 10°C!! 
das kann doch nicht sein..


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2013)

willkomen im club! wenn es naechste woche in finale genauso ist dreh ich durch!


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe wir ham im Urlaub gutes Wetter, ich glaub ich nehm die Rolle mit


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Mai 2013)

Moin, Jungs!

Der Himmel ist stahlblau, mit zarten Wolkenfetzen hier und da. Das Thermometer soll heute auf 22°C klettern, allerdings steigt dann auch die Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## BENDERR (17. Mai 2013)

ist mir egal. ich geh jetzt trotzdem aufs rennrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2013)

Extra um 6 aufgestanden um vorm 24h Rennen Nürburgring (Auto) noch mal aufs Rad zu kommen.
Nur REGEN...


----------



## InoX (17. Mai 2013)

Hier ist auch sehr gutes Wetter.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Mai 2013)

Tja,..... Osten!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits!
was soll ich sagen, bei uns ist Traumwetter, leider bin ich auf Arbeit also hätte es von mir aus auch Regnen können


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2013)

Moin die Herren.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Lieblingsmod


----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Ar$chkriecher!  Musste erstmal ne Pause machen da es so heiß ist - aber jetzt geht die Runde weiter denn wenn man so in der Sonne am See sitzt wird man träge.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2013)

bei uns schiffts...morgen solls schön sein...


----------



## BENDERR (17. Mai 2013)

bei uns hats _natürlich_ als ich aufs rad wollte auch nen wolkenbruch gegeben.. dann beschlossen, dass ich das training heute mal training sein lasse und stattdessen was für die uni gemacht.
ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf dieses sch********* wetter!!! 

morgen früh wage ich einen neuen versuch!


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

So ich bin schon fleißig am Packen....ich hab total Bock

Nehme drei Räder mit, das sollte bis Donnerstag reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei uns hats _natürlich_ als ich aufs rad wollte auch nen wolkenbruch gegeben.. dann beschlossen, dass ich das training heute mal training sein lasse und stattdessen was für die uni gemacht.
> ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf dieses sch********* wetter!!!
> 
> morgen früh wage ich einen neuen versuch!



Kenne ich... Ich höre von allen, die südlich von mir wohnen, dass >> 20 °C sind und die Sonne scheint und hier? Ständig Regen und höchstens 15 °C.

Ach ja, da ich gestern nichts Ordentliches beim Händler bekommen habe, würde ich gern wissen, ob schon wer schlechte Erfahrungen mit den leichten Schwalbe-Schläuchen (sind mit 95 g angegeben) gemacht hat. Ich will jetzt keinen Satz Schläuche kaufen, den ich nach jeder zweiten Fahrt flicken darf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2013)

ich weis, das du das jetzt nicht hoeren willst.. aber mit milch habe ich weeeeeeeeeeesentlich weniger platten, als mit schlauch. ich bekomme es zwar auch noch ab und zu hin, aber das fuehre ich dann meist auf meien etwas "rabiate" fahrweise mit leichtbau material auf lustigen wegen zurrueck. oder aber die milch ist schon 5monate drin, wie vorgestern am crosser... wobei der weg eigentlich auch nix fuer den crosser war


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin schon fleißig am Packen....ich hab total Bock
> 
> Nehme drei Räder mit, das sollte bis Donnerstag reichen


 
..... und Stahlhelm, falls Du in die Berge fährst.







Ich fahre die Schwalbe-Light-Schläuche(???110g???) ohne Probleme.
Bei Dornen hat man mit Schlauch eh verloren


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Schwalbe-Light-Schläuche(???110g???) ohne Probleme.
> Bei Dornen hat man mit Schlauch eh verloren



Angegeben sind sie mit 95 g, aber die insgesamt 30 g sind mir natürlich jetzt nicht so wichtig. Mal schauen, was ich nun nehmen...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis, das du das jetzt nicht hoeren willst.. aber mit milch habe ich weeeeeeeeeeesentlich weniger platten, als mit schlauch. ich bekomme es zwar auch noch ab und zu hin, aber das fuehre ich dann meist auf meien etwas "rabiate" fahrweise mit leichtbau material auf lustigen wegen zurrueck. oder aber die milch ist schon 5monate drin, wie vorgestern am crosser... wobei der weg eigentlich auch nix fuer den crosser war



Naja, sowohl die Felgen als auch die Reifen könnte ich mit Milch fahren, aber da ich ohnehin wenige Platttfüße habe und keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Schläuchen hatte, habe ich momentan (noch) keine Lust, auf Milch umzusteigen.


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ..... und Stahlhelm, falls Du in die Berge fährst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Enduro fahren gehe, dann nehme ich je mach Strecke wirklich einen Fullface Helm mit, hhoch ist der dann hinten am Rucksack und runter wird er dann aufgesetzt. Für die Vogesen ist das super. Rückenprotektor im Rucksack und Knie/Shcienbeinschoner sind natürlich auch immer dabei, in sachen sicherheit bin ich relativ vernünftig


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2013)

Das sind meine:

Produktname:Schwalbe Extralight MTB-Schlauch 14Hersteller:SchwalbeArtikelnummer:SWA100989Modelljahr:2013Gewicht:ca. 130 GrammDimension:40/60-559 (26 x1.50/2.35)Ventilart:Autoventil oder Presta-VentilVentillänge:40mm (Presta und Auto)
60mm (Presta)


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn ich Enduro fahren gehe, dann nehme ich je mach Strecke wirklich einen Fullface Helm mit, hhoch ist der dann hinten am Rucksack und runter wird er dann aufgesetzt. Für die Vogesen ist das super. Rückenprotektor im Rucksack und Knie/Shcienbeinschoner sind natürlich auch immer dabei, in sachen sicherheit bin ich relativ vernünftig


  , da sehen wir ja bald Schöne Bilder


----------



## InoX (17. Mai 2013)

Die Schwalbe-Schläuche wiegen schon lange nicht mehr 95 Gramm. Die letzten die ich hatte wogen auch immer um die 110g.  Bei mir halten sie nicht weniger lange als normale, also schon ziemlich lange. Bin damit immer zufrieden gewesen. Bei deinen schmalen Reifen sollten die auch kein Problem darstellen. Derzeit habe ich eine Nummer breiter von SChwalbe verbaut und der hat 130 Gramm. Hält bis jetzt super.


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> , da sehen wir ja bald Schöne Bilder



Jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Habe auch irgendwo Schwalbe XX light drin und die halten. Hatte ich durch Zufall bemerkt als ich die obligatorischen Latexschläuche reinmachen wollte und feststellte das der xx light nicht mehr wiegt. Manchmal nerven die Latex schon wegen dem nachpumpen aber sie sind def. sicherer. 
Wo sind eigentlich alle hin?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (17. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs..... 

Es ist *WOCHENENDE*....

Hier mal meine "Bearbeitung" des Aufklebers, ich finde den Aufkleber toll und ich glaube, Jens würde sich sehr drüber freuen Ich vermisse ihn so sehr und denke fast täglich an ihn. Jetzt darf er bei jeder Tour dabei sein...

Prost Digger


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2013)

Boah sieht das geil aus!

Hab noch 270km vor mir wegen Stau Habsch für die ersten 230km 3:35 gebraucht -.-


----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Moin Maggus!

Das sieht ja richtig toll aus! 
Muss auch mal was basteln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2013)

Jungs....SERVUS.... 
Kinderfreies WE und Couchzeit. Lesen uns nachher wenn Frauchen schläft......


----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Ihr werdet alt Marco!
Wenn früher die Kinder aus dem Haus waren schlief Frauchen nicht auf dem Sofa ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2013)

Tja.... So kenne ich das eigentlich auch.


----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Das ist nur so ne Phase im Frauenleben - aber das geht nur paar Jahre!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2013)

Frau schläft   =   Zeit für ETWR und/oder Schrauberkeller....
Na das ist doch was!!! 

DANACH darf sie ja auch schlafen...


----------



## unocz (17. Mai 2013)

naabend jungs


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Mai 2013)

N`abend!

Marco, verdammt nochmal - was ist das denn für ´ne geile Karre!?! 

Du schiebst das hier so beiläufig ins Forum, keiner flippt aus, also schließe ich daraus, dass nur ich das Bike noch nicht kenne.... 

Hammer Farbe!


----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Ach Flo! 

Das ist Marco´s Mischwetterbike! Er titulierte es so, als Bewegungsmittel wenn das Wetter nicht mehr schlecht genug fürs Schlechtwetterbike (Inbred) ist aber auch noch nicht gute genug für die Schönwetterbikes!
Mit den Unterhosen ist es ähnlich bei ihm, da möchte ich aber nicht weiter drauf eingehen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2013)

Sehr hübsch das niner!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 273749 (17. Mai 2013)

Mensch Marco

Du hast es einfach drauf, ein schönes und stimmiges Bike aufzubauen  Will ich auch haben

Wenn das Frauchen schläft dürfen wir träumen.....

AUGENPFLEGE!!!




















Prost Jungs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2013)

Danke, Danke....

  @Flo
Ne, das war die Prämiere ---   Fototechnisch.


Der LRS ist vom Inbred geliehen.



Auch dir Danke, Veikko!    Hab dich auch lieb...


----------



## Deleted 273749 (17. Mai 2013)

Ja, ja Marco

und meine Bunnies übersiehst du einfach... Und dein Handy ist auch aus

GN8 Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. Mai 2013)

Nacht Marcus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Ja, ja Marco
> 
> und meine Bunnies übersiehst du einfach... Und dein Handy ist auch aus
> 
> GN8 Jungs



Ne, ne, neee...... da hab ich janz jenau hinjeschaut! 

Freue mich auf Willingen!!!!! 

Ist noch jemand von hier anwesend?


----------



## cpprelude (17. Mai 2013)

Marcus dein bearbeiteter Aufkleber sieht gut aus und passt sehr gut zum Bike. Marco dein Bike gefällt mir (wie all deine Aufbauten) ebenfalls sehr gut.  Du gibst dir beim aufbauen deiner Bikes immer Mühe so das sie stimmig werden.

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs...Marco dein bike...











































Sieht wirklich super aus...
Ich glaub du hast bald mehr bikes wie unterhosen....

Bei uns stahlblauer himmel und ich geh gleich noch schrauben...geile reifen draufmachen für heute


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

juuuuuungs es ist schönes wetter...also aufsteeeeehn!!!!!!!

Ihr ollen siebenschläfer...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2013)

Hier auch!
Jetzt erstmal Luke sitten, dann noch bissle schrauben,... Aber daaaann gehts aufs Rennrad hm schrubben!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2013)

Moin, das Niner ist mal richtig lecker. Mal wieder ein schönes 29er.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

so, fertig mit schrauben...lenker und vorbau passen nun zusammen.

Die reifen sind soooooooo leckeeeeeeeer!!!!
 @Jens III deine worte wurden erhört...griffe in schwarz...;-)

Ab aufs rad...zuerst mit dem jungen und dann mit Tanja...













und wie man sieht wirds auch artgerecht bewegt


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil, hat was klassisches...
Konnten die reifen auch was?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2013)

Schön wie du den Rahmen an die Reifenfarbe angepasst hast.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr geil, hat was klassisches...
> Konnten die reifen auch was?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Als 26er waren sie wirklich geil. Guter allrounder für alle untergründe...

Bei uns wos rel steinig ist hat er alles weggesteckt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Männer! 
Der Vollständigkeit halber: Hier regnet es seit der Nacht ununterbrochen.... 

Viel Spaß auf dem Bike!


----------



## Metrum (18. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Könnte vlt. mal einer aus dem westlichen Teil des Landes euer Regenwetter wieder nach Hause holen?! 
Das treibt sich seit der Nacht hier rum und wir brauchen es wirklich nicht!!!
Da stehen ja tolle Pfingsten vor der Tür. Wir haben hier zig tausend Gäste und es is grau und regnet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Euch Allen!
Bin jetzt erst aus dem Bett, wollte  bei dem sche*** Wetter eigentlich auch nicht Aufstehen, aber wenn man schon mal Frei hat, sollte die Zeit auch ordentlich genutzt werden---geht aber nicht da es immer noch schüttet--- 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, fertig mit schrauben...lenker und vorbau passen nun zusammen.
> 
> Die reifen sind soooooooo leckeeeeeeeer!!!!
> @_Jens_ III deine worte wurden erhört...griffe in schwarz...;-)


 

jetzt muss nur noch der Fusionschutz vom Ritschi ab



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Männer!
> Der Vollständigkeit halber: Hier regnet es seit der Nacht ununterbrochen....
> 
> Viel Spaß auf dem Bike!


Leider hat er sooooo Recht

Die Bikes sind echt Reinrassig,
die Mädels hübsch anzusehen
und ihr wie immer schon fleißig am Tag vernichten.
Mal sehen, was mir Heute so einfällt???????


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

Moin 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne heute gab es mal nix süßes warte bis du mal hoch kommst...


Was dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Pisswetter is schrauberwetter.
> 
> Mein Paket is tatsächlich gekommen. Eben habe ich gedacht es kommt net mehr...die Sendungsverfolgung hat nichts von: Ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen angezeigt
> 
> ...


Cool! Schönes Teil. Das CarbonTi Blatt hat so etwas edles, exotisches... auch, wenn die Naturfarbe nicht so zum Rest passt.
Da kannst du dich jetzt hoffentlich wieder ausschließlich auf's Fahren konzentrieren und nicht immer an die nächste Lagerbestellung denken


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Danke für die Blumen, Jens.
Das Lob von Philipp zählt doppelt!!  

Hier alles trüb.
Mache jetzt das Tri-Rad für eine  Bekannte, dann geht es kurz auf  denn Renner....


Das Steelecht habe ich schon im 29er Bereich angeschaut. Ich mag die Reifen. 
Gefällt mir gut das Radl.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kenne ich... Ich höre von allen, die südlich von mir wohnen, dass >> 20 °C sind und die Sonne scheint und hier? Ständig Regen und höchstens 15 °C.
> 
> Ach ja, da ich gestern nichts Ordentliches beim Händler bekommen habe, würde ich gern wissen, ob schon wer schlechte Erfahrungen mit den leichten Schwalbe-Schläuchen (sind mit 95 g angegeben) gemacht hat. Ich will jetzt keinen Satz Schläuche kaufen, den ich nach jeder zweiten Fahrt flicken darf.


Hier regnet's (heute) auch schon die ganze Zeit...

Es gibt Schwalbe Light Schläuche, X Light und XX Light.
Von den XX Light würde ICH abraten. Waren frisch montiert mit RoRo EVO 26x2,25, einmal von mir zum Dörferblick, als ich wieder unten war Druckverlust und null komma nichts platt. Wiegen dafür um 100g.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habe auch irgendwo Schwalbe XX light drin und die halten. Hatte ich durch Zufall bemerkt als ich die obligatorischen Latexschläuche reinmachen wollte und feststellte das der xx light nicht mehr wiegt. Manchmal nerven die Latex schon wegen dem nachpumpen aber sie sind def. sicherer.
> Wo sind eigentlich alle hin?


Nachpumpen ist doch kein Ding. Hauptsache, man bekommt unterwegs keinen Platten... allzu schwer sind die Latexschläuche dazu auch nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Angegeben sind sie mit 95 g, aber die insgesamt 30 g sind mir natürlich jetzt nicht so wichtig. Mal schauen, was ich nun nehmen...
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, sowohl die Felgen als auch die Reifen könnte ich mit Milch fahren, aber da ich ohnehin wenige Platttfüße habe und keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Schläuchen hatte, habe ich momentan (noch) keine Lust, auf Milch umzusteigen.


Probier's doch einfach mal 

So eine Sauerei ist das nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.....
> 
> Es ist *WOCHENENDE*....
> 
> ...


Sauber


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Mai 2013)

moin,

gab nur gemüse...

onkel was sind das denn für Reifen? sehen gut aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis, das du das jetzt nicht hoeren willst.. aber mit milch habe ich weeeeeeeeeeesentlich weniger platten, als mit schlauch. ich bekomme es zwar auch noch ab und zu hin, aber das fuehre ich dann meist auf meien etwas "rabiate" fahrweise mit leichtbau material auf lustigen wegen zurrueck. oder aber die milch ist schon 5monate drin, wie vorgestern am crosser... wobei der weg eigentlich auch nix fuer den crosser war


Ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit, Christian dazu zu bringen, tubeless mit Milch wenigstens mal auszuprobieren...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gab nur gemüse...
> 
> onkel was sind das denn für Reifen? segen gut aus


Wie schaaadeee


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Mai 2013)

...die guten Sachen kommen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Es gibt Schwalbe Light Schläuche, X Light und XX Light.
> Von den XX Light würde ICH abraten. Waren frisch montiert mit RoRo EVO 26x2,25, einmal von mir zum Dörferblick, als ich wieder unten war Druckverlust und null komma nichts platt. Wiegen dafür um 100g.



Zu spät. Habe jetzt einfach mal die XXLight mitgenommen. Sind zwar nicht billig, aber was soll's... Hoffentlich halten sie...

Ach ja, soviel zum Thema 95 g 














bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nachpumpen ist doch kein Ding. Hauptsache, man bekommt unterwegs keinen Platten... allzu schwer sind die Latexschläuche dazu auch nicht



Nachpumpen ist bei mir schon ein Ding, da ich keine Standpumpe mehr habe.

Meine XTR-Bremsscheibe ist gestern auch angekommen. 100 g finde ich für Centerlock schon nicht ganz schlecht. Und der Adapter mit > 30 g kommt dann auch weg.
Jetzt fehlt noch die Sattelstütze...


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Mai 2013)

Ich bin, als ich noch mit schmalen 2.2" Reifen unterwegs war, immer die Maxxis Flyweight gefahren- gingen sehr gut. Ohne Ventilkappe und Rändelschraube haben die echte 93g. 

Heute konnte ich meine XT-Scheibe montieren, sodass meine SLX jetzt noch etwas bissiger sein sollte als mit der Ashima.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2013)

trocken und 15 - 20°C!!
--> ab aufs rennrad. potzberg!!


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2013)

@ Constantin: die xx-light sind auch nur für maximal 2,1 Zoll Breite. Das dürfte bei dir das Problem gewesen sein. Der war dann einfach zu dünn durch den großen Durchmesser. Ich werde übrigens auch kein tubeless testen. Kann Christian gut verstehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gab nur gemüse...
> 
> onkel was sind das denn für Reifen? sehen gut aus



Sind ONZA Canis 2,25er skinwall reifen...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

hab noch was für dich Jens III gefunden...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zu spät. Habe jetzt einfach mal die XXLight mitgenommen. Sind zwar nicht billig, aber was soll's... Hoffentlich halten sie...
> 
> Ach ja, soviel zum Thema 95 g
> 
> ...


Der eine Schlauch ist doch ordentlich leicht.

Wieso hast du denn keine mehr???
Ansonsten würde ich immer zur Tankstelle gehen, doch das ist sehr lästig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...die guten Sachen kommen noch


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> @ Constantin: die xx-light sind auch nur für maximal 2,1 Zoll Breite. Das dürfte bei dir das Problem gewesen sein. Der war dann einfach zu dünn durch den großen Durchmesser. Ich werde übrigens auch kein tubeless testen. Kann Christian gut verstehen.


Das kann sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Mai 2013)

so nun ist er da der Regen, naja muß ja eh bald zur Arbeit..

hat vielleicht noch einer ne Racing Ralpf Reifen in 26" und 2.0 breite??


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so nun ist er da der Regen, naja muß ja eh bald zur Arbeit..
> 
> hat vielleicht noch einer ne Racing Ralpf Reifen in 26" und 2.0 breite??


Habe nur noch einen 2,25er EVO...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab noch was für dich Jens III gefunden...


Da wird man ja vom bloßem Hinsehen schon besoffen
Aber mit der Besatzung (siehe unten), kannst Du mir das fertig aufgebaute Rad ruhig nach Naumburg schicken


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2013)

Zeig dann mal ein bild von der kinderscheibe... Ich bin noch immer am mit mir kaempfen es nicht mal zu probieren...

Ach ja 20grad sonne: 1,5x kandel. Eigentlich wollte ich 2x, aber ich kam zu spaet los 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Der eine Schlauch ist doch ordentlich leicht.
> 
> Wieso hast du denn keine mehr???
> Ansonsten würde ich immer zur Tankstelle gehen, doch das ist sehr lästig.



Ich hatte nur eine billige und irgendwann war die Dichtung im Eimer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Mai 2013)

SerWUZ Jungs!!

Heute in die Sonne reingeradelt.... traumhaft.
Rennrad 113km, 1706hm. Und jetzt geht's gerädert mit schmerzendem Nacken  zum Chinamannbuffet.

Euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2013)

Hau rein! Ich hab erstmal bbq gemacht! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2013)

Bin auch wieder zurück mit freundin...40km 1000hm schön geradelt 2,5h...bei traumhaften 23°.

Morgen solls dann aber auchbei uns regnen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> SerWUZ Jungs!!
> 
> Heute in die Sonne reingeradelt.... traumhaft.
> Rennrad 113km, 1706hm. Und jetzt geht's gerädert mit schmerzendem Nacken  zum Chinamannbuffet.
> ...


Gegen diesen Tagesablauf hätte ich auch nichts gehabt 

Guten Hunger


----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2013)

hab heute auch 116km / 1900hm aufm rennrad un d danach noch 45 min aufm mtb mit nem kollegen Beine locker gefahren .. und das beste : kurz/kurz gefahren  
und danach lecker bbq


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2013)

So ich melde mich mal kurz
Heute standen erst 85 km Rennrad auf dem plan und danach sind wir noch geshuttelt... Also einer is immer den Bus mit allen hochgefahren und runter wurds dann spaßig so ich geh jetzt pennen Nacht leute


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2013)

Moin 


Bin gespannt auf die Bilder, Philipp


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

moin

habt ihr uns den regen in die schweiz geschickt man

Heut nachmittag ist redbull tv angesagt. UCI WC in Albstadt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2013)

So, ich war schon ne Stunde kraftAusdauer mit Luke und dem Hänger machen... Mit dem solo Blatt schon mächtig

Die xxlight Schläuche Wurst du für schon noch ab gewöhnen 

Jetzt dann mit Luke redbull TV schauen... Top bei dem Wetter
Morgen wird es ja schon wieder besser:daumen;

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So, ich war schon ne Stunde kraftAusdauer mit Luke und dem Hänger machen... Mit dem solo Blatt schon mächtig
> 
> Die xxlight Schläuche Wurst du für schon noch ab gewöhnen
> 
> ...



Sascha, das hat nichts mit dem soloblatt zu tun...du hast einfach zu wenig bums in den beinen


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sascha, das hat nichts mit dem soloblatt zu tun...du hast einfach zu wenig bums in den beinen



Stimmt! Aber es gibt ja nur eins, was besser ist als Druck: MEHR DRUCK!
Das Problem ist bekannt: wir arbeiten daran. Sämtliche Grundlagen Einheiten sind gestrichen, es gibt nur noch Höhenmeter!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin
> 
> habt ihr uns den regen in die schweiz geschickt man
> 
> Heut nachmittag ist redbull tv angesagt. UCI WC in Albstadt...


 sowas tolles und ich hab kein schnelles Internet.


Dafür gibt's hier allerschönstes Wetter hier


----------



## Metrum (19. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Hier auch allerbestes Wetter aber ich glaub es soll ab und an noch regnen - irgendwann.
Gestern ein Tag ohne Bike, weil erst Regen, dann hat sich meine Freundin zum Clown gemacht und abends WGT. Heut gehts dann noch von der Leipziger Tieflandsbucht ins Thüringer Becken und ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt bissel trocken. Das letzte mal als ich auf unseren Ländereien war hatte ich ja ne scheisz Erkältung mit Schüttelfrost etc. ich hoffe das bleibt mir diesmal erspart. Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall noch zwei sonnige Tage. 

P.S. Danke das ihr den Regen übernommen habt Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!!

Wie und Wo finde ich den Red Bull TV und wann geht es dort los mit der UCI Übertragung?

Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2013)

Www.redbull.com/bike
Mädels um 11 Männer um 14, glaube ich.
Cheers

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (19. Mai 2013)

mahlzeit..........
gestern so gut das wetter und heute wieder miserabel :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2013)

Danke Sascha.

Sitze jetzt erstmal in WI in der Notambulanz. Frauchen hat Verdacht auf Hörsturz...


----------



## Metrum (19. Mai 2013)

Ach Menno Marco,
bei euch ist auch irgendwie die Seuche drin. 
Drück euch die Daumen und grüß sie lieb von mir.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Mai 2013)

Guten Tach!


Oh verdammt, Marco, was für ein Scheiß! Hoffentlich gibt´s Entwarnung und das ganze löst sich schnell in Wohlgefallen auf. Auch von mir gute Besserung an sie! 


Veikko, da bist du schon wieder bei uns und ich habe keine Zeit, sonst hätte ich dich mal besucht und wir hätten ein Ründchen gedreht...


----------



## Metrum (19. Mai 2013)

Es war eher ne spontane Entscheidung, weil die WE´s im Augenblick beinah ausgebucht sind und wir aber auch mal Rasenmähen müssen usw. Eigentlich ist Pfingsten immer WGT angesagt aber so konnten wir nur gestern hin und fahren jetzt bis Dienstag nach Tannroda. Mittwoch ist Claudia dann wieder vormittag bei Demenzkranken zu Gast. Aber wird schon noch klappen. Im Juli sind wir wohl zwei Wochen am Stück, weil meine Ex meinen Großen mit in den Urlaub nimmt. Jetzt hat er hier zwei Tage sturmfrei, was ihn auch freut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

hoffe nicht allszu schlimm marco.

Kannst ja aufm handy dann rdbull Tv schaun...

Gute schweizer bei den damen. Neff hat sich super geschlagen...

Weiter so. leider hat der regen begonnen in albstadt...

freundin und ich gehen dann noch am abend, wenn ich den kleinen wieder abgeliefert habe...


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke Sascha.
> 
> Sitze jetzt erstmal in WI in der Notambulanz. Frauchen hat Verdacht auf Hörsturz...


Au backe 

Toi, toi, toi, dass doch nichts ist.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

scheiss compi. Hab die letzte runde nicht mehr gesehen...clubkollege Fanger Martin ist super gefahren...glaub den 8 platz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2013)

Boar war Julien Aggro!!!
Wer es nicht gesehen hat sollte sich das replay anschauen! Hammer rennen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke Sascha.
> 
> Sitze jetzt erstmal in WI in der Notambulanz. Frauchen hat Verdacht auf Hörsturz...



Und wieder da? Ich Hoffe alles gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

gerade wieder zu hause um eine hübsche runde mit freundin zu drehen ist es einfach wieder kack wetter. Ich habs echt satt. Nachmittags schönstes wetter.

Wer redet da noch vor erderwärmung bei der scheiss kälte hier. 

Ich glaube wir driften da eher in richtung eiszeit. Schnee bis 1700hm heute nacht. Überall reden sie von 30cm neuschnee.

Man es kackt mich echt an. Für meinen frust gibts ned mal nen smily...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gerade wieder zu hause um eine hübsche runde mit freundin zu drehen ist es einfach wieder kack wetter. Ich habs echt satt. Nachmittags schönstes wetter.
> 
> Wer redet da noch vor erderwärmung bei der scheiss kälte hier.
> 
> ...







jaja echt schräg dieses jahr !


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! 1:0 für die Scheiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzz..wir werden Weltmeister!!!!!!!

Ich dreh gleich...scheizzeeeeeee gerade das 1:1...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2013)

Hey, meine Liebste möchte sich für die guten Wünsche hier bedanken. 


Eine Art Vorstufe zum Hörsturz und vorsorgehalber gab´s was aus dem Tropf.
Beidseitig sind die Belüftungsöffnungen auch verklebt und gleichgewichtstechnisch macht sich das halt bemerkbar.

In der HNO-Station sind wir beide schon bekannt. Der Humor blieb nicht auf der Strecke...   
- Und DIE (!!) leckere Schwester war auch wieder da. Mensch, da bin ich immer soooo wortkarg...!? 

Die OP, die ich zum Jahreswechsel hatte, hat meine Freundin schon 5x hinter sich   -  Quasi ein Profi in der Sache und mehr wie rutiniert. 

Naja, neben den ganzen Kleinigkeiten rennen wir dann noch nebenbei vom Lungenarzt zum Kadiologe und zurück....

Langeweile?! - Nicht bei uns.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2013)

Fanger Martin von meinem Club RMC Kägiswil 6. Platz heute in Alpstadt...geile siech man...schalalaaa

endlich hat er es geschaft in die top 6 zu fahrn. weiter so maddin...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend, Männer!
wir sind gerade von der Tour zurück, und das Wetter war mal richtig schön






mein "KLEINER" dufte auch mal vorne sitzen


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

moin männers


----------



## Deleted 273749 (20. Mai 2013)

Moin Ladies

Es geschehen doch noch Wunder.... Die Sonne zeigt sich gerade

Jetzt noch ein Kaffee und dann aufs Bike

Gruß Maggus


----------



## Deleted 273749 (20. Mai 2013)

Verdammt..... Sonne wieder wech


----------



## BENDERR (20. Mai 2013)

hier regnets schon seit 24h am stück..
gleich gehts auf zum schlammrennen nach altlay.. gar kein bock!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (20. Mai 2013)

Muss ganz schön was runter gekommen sein, die haben sogar das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring für 8 Std unterbrochen...

Wüsche Dir trotzdem viel Spaß und komm heil ins Ziel, Petri Heil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2013)

Moin Maggus und Rest! 
Hier fing es gestern Abend auch an zu schütten, bis heute Morgen. Es stand alles unter Wasser da das Grundstück unterhalb der Felder liegt. Nun regnets im Moment nicht, dafür Wind wie Sau.  Zum Glück habe ich gestern sofort den Rasen gemäht. Mach mir jetzt auch erstmal nen Cappu, lehn mich aufs Tor und denk drüber nach. Ob oder ob nicht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2013)

Aber den Tag über hattest du ja Glück mit dem Wetter. Ich war nur 25km von dir entfernt. 
Sieht für heute auch recht stabil aus. Nur der Wind... 


Achso: Guten Morgen! Erstmal frühstücken....


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

hier auch dauerregen seit gestern, man könnte auch von englischen verhältnissen sprechen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2013)

Moin!


Hier windet's... zum Glück kein Regen... weiter westlich soll's aber welchen geben...


----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2013)

Moin Flo! Ja gestern ging es aber wir waren erst halb Fünf da. Dann auspacken, Rasen mähen,etc. Habe eben gesehen dass der Korb vom Rasenmäher durch den Garten geschwommen ist und in Holz - und Geräteschuppen Wasser eingedrungen ist.  Kam auch nicht ein Radfahrer vorbei als ich eben am Tor Cappu trank. Eigentlich wimmelts auf dem Ilmradweg von Radlern. Ich glaub ich mach auch erstmal Frühstück.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Moin, Moin... Männers.




hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Moin Ladies
> 
> Es geschehen doch noch Wunder.... Die Sonne zeigt sich gerade
> 
> ...



Genau mein Plan!   Moin Digga.. 


*@Matze*

Dein Simplon gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut! 
Wollte es gestern schon zitieren, aber iwi ging Android nicht so wie ich wollte.. 


Nachher mache ich für eine Bekannt*e* D) noch das Tri-Rad fertig. Weißes Aero-Canyon mit JETZT roten Parts. Rockt!
Soll ich Bilder davon machen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2013)

Ja, das wetter ist echt maessig. Ich hoffe noch auf einen hammer sommer!
Das simplon ist sehr nice 

Ich mache hbeute pause, morgen locker bissle crossen und mi 1,5h ebs. Am woe bin ich dann in finale!!! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2013)

jungs macht euch keine hoffnungen...der sommer bleibt so trist. Die bauern sagen es bei uns.

Heute hats gut angefangen. Im moment abwechseln sonne und bischen bewölkt. Sitzte gerade draussen am sonnen grüsse in die regenregionen.

Heute morgen schon mal 2h locker rollen und am nachmittag mit freundin wieder höhenmeter fressen. 

Hoffe das wetter hält.


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Danke sascha danke marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *@Matze*
> Dein Simplon gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut!


Oh ja! Mir gefällt's auch RICHTIG gut. Viel besser mit der schwarz(/grauen???) 2fach X.0


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Danke. Renegade control vs. Sworks. Das lustige ist das die seitenwände keinen dünneren eindruck machen


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2013)

wie schon erwartet hats uns dann in richtung piltus schön verschifft

Dafür konnte ich dann meinem SEIII ne dusche gönnen und die kette gewechselt. Nun blitzt es wieder wie am ersten tag...


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Den wetterbericht fÃ¼r die woche blende ich aus ð


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Jup, ich auch.  Schneefallgrenze 700m.


----------



## Metrum (20. Mai 2013)

Eben doch noch ne Runde gedreht und jetzt fix den Grill geladen. Muss bis Tatort fertig sein - sonst verpasst mein Hasenherz den Anfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eben doch noch ne Runde gedreht und jetzt fix den Grill geladen. Muss bis Tatort fertig sein - sonst verpasst mein Hasenherz den Anfang!



Dann jetzt aber schnell !!!


----------



## Junior97 (20. Mai 2013)

Aabend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eben doch noch ne Runde gedreht und jetzt fix den Grill geladen. Muss bis Tatort fertig sein - sonst verpasst mein Hasenherz den Anfang!



Tatort?   Heute.....   ?


EDIT: Schon eingeschaltet!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2013)

ich geh dann bald mal kuscheln...

morgen sehr früh raus...


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Viel spass


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Viel spass



danke matze...übrigens ich starte in kirchzerten im mixt...mit freundin. man muss ihr auch mal was gutes tun...


----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Ja jens hattest du schon erwähnt, coole sache!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2013)

Bin aus Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt zurück (Wittenberg, Dresden) und war gerade noch eine entspannte Runde auf dem Rad. Für dieses Jahr sind's nun immerhin schon > 3000 km.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (20. Mai 2013)

Welche der Ladies fährt das Canyon? Würde bei jeder im Windschatten fahren

Tatort doof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (20. Mai 2013)

Tatort so lala


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Geht so...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mit das erste Zelda für dir Wii virtual console gegönnt... da war ich 6 Jahre alt!  waren das Zeiten!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2013)

Nabend, Männer! 

Bei mir gab´s heute eine erste Probefahrt mit Tubeless, der neuen Bremsscheibe und auch der Anhänger hat seine Jungfernfahrt hinter sich.
Das Wetter war recht gut, immer mal wieder etwas frisch, dafür aber ohne Regen. 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich meine undichte SLX-HR-Bremse bald repariert zurück...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Was haste denn mit dem Anhänger vor??


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2013)

Letztes Jahr war schon eine ausgedehntere Tour mit Cihan geplant, die dann aber platzte. 
Dieses Jahr wird´s nachgeholt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Oje, Cihan muss erstmal eines seiner Bikes komplettieren...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2013)

Da sagste was!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2013)

Abend Männers!

Bin auch mal wieder zugegen - ihr habt gar nicht viel geschrieben?!

24h Rennen am Nürburgring war dieses Jahr leider ziemlich nass. Von den 24h waren die Autos nur 15h unterwegs.
Das XCO Rennen in Albstadt hab ich schon nachgeholt. Morgen gehts dann für mich weiter mit Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits!
Das Gespann sieht gut aus, da kann es ja losgehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Habe ich das letztens richtig gelesen, dass Sascha ein Bilder der 140er sehen wollte? Am Rad oder so? Ich mach' mich nachher ran und pack' die leichten Reifen, Schläuche und Bremsscheiben ans Rad und dann gibt es heute Nachmittag eine Probefahrt.
Ich hoffe, dass das Spiel an den Bremsscheiben tatsächlich vom Spider und nicht von der Nabe kommt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

DAS wollte ich lesen


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich mal wieder in Zugzwang. Mein Rad ist ja mit Abstand das schwerste "Racebike" hier.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

naja... mein epic liegt bei ~10,5kg... ich hoffe doch mal das du mit nem kinder hardtail ncith drueber liegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Naja...



Edit: 10,60kg...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Ohne Rad...






Die Waage bleibt bei genau 100 g stehen.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Die XTRs sind schon was feines. 

und 100 g sind doch völlig ok. man spart sich ja auch noch die Schrauben und die Montage ist echt stressfrei.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2013)

Morgen!
Seit gestern regnet es hier mehr oder weniger durch... Wir waren gestern die ganze Zeit im Bikepark.hab auch gefilmt muss mal die stellen raussuchen an denen die Kamera nicht vollgeschlammt war  

Jez hoffe ich das es aufhört zu schütten ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen!

@ Inox: Da stimme ich dir ganz zu! Die habe ich hinten jetzt auch montiert und für ´nen 20er bei CNC kann man da echt nicht meckern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

sehr gut 
ich hab auf dem crosser und auf dem zaboo auch shimano sheiben.

am epic sind es 2 paar avid. die sidn auch gut.

ja,...das wetter ist seuche! ich bin mal gespannt wie es in finale wird :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die XTRs sind schon was feines.
> 
> und 100 g sind doch völlig ok. man spart sich ja auch noch die Schrauben und die Montage ist echt stressfrei.



Und noch dazu spare ich mir jeglichen Adapterkram 
100 g sind definitiv in Ordnung.
Hier ist das Wetter übrigens noch in Ordnung. Morgen soll es aber regnen. Und ab Do bin ich wieder im Norden und da regnet es dann, wie immer, auch...


----------



## BENDERR (21. Mai 2013)

bis zum markierten tag (1. saisonhöhepunkt!) soll es jeden tag regen geben.
und mit etwas glück vorher auch noch schnee <3


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Mai 2013)

Moin.
Sascha, die 140er XTR kennste doch noch von meinem BeOne....?!
Zu den schweren 8,2kg-Zeiten.
Später mit Windcutter und WCS-Gabel waren es 7,2kg....


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

ja ich weis... aber optisch hat es scho was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2013)

Moin!




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nabend, Männer!
> 
> Bei mir gab´s heute eine erste Probefahrt mit Tubeless, der neuen Bremsscheibe und auch der Anhänger hat seine Jungfernfahrt hinter sich.
> Das Wetter war recht gut, immer mal wieder etwas frisch, dafür aber ohne Regen.
> ...


Ui, tubeless! Sehr gut!  

Wie ist dein erster Eindruck?


@ Christian: Berichte dann bitte nach deiner Tour, wie du mit den Reifen zufrieden bist. Ein Bild kann ich leider nicht sehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Jo, mache ich. Schlechter als jetzt kann es nicht sein. Das Haupt des Michelins wird immer kahler 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal den guten Trail von letztens runterscheuern


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Ui, tubeless! Sehr gut!
> ...



Servus!

Nun, nachdem ich zunächst mit den Latex-Schläuchen sehr zufrieden war, hat mich in letzter Zeit das Pech verfolgt. Also kam nur Tubeless infrage.
Fakt ist, dass die großvolumigen Reifen jetzt noch besser arbeiten können und ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie irgendwie satter aufliegen. 
Mein erster Eindruck ist daher durchweg positiv!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jo, mache ich. Schlechter als jetzt kann es nicht sein. Das Haupt des Michelins wird immer kahler
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal den guten Trail von letztens runterscheuern


Schön.

Tu das 
Wird diesmal bestimmt nicht so staubig sein, wie letztens...


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jo, mache ich. Schlechter als jetzt kann es nicht sein. Das Haupt des Michelins wird immer kahler
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal den guten Trail von letztens runterscheuern



Ich bin gespannt.

Können ja dann auch mal wieder ein Gruppenfoto für die Allgemeinheit machen. Das letzte ist ja doch schon etwas her.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Nun, nachdem ich zunächst mit den Latex-Schläuchen sehr zufrieden war, hat mich in letzter Zeit das Pech verfolgt. Also kam nur Tubeless infrage.*
> Fakt ist, dass die großvolumigen Reifen jetzt noch besser arbeiten können und ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie irgendwie satter aufliegen.
> Mein erster Eindruck ist daher durchweg positiv!*


Cool!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schön.
> 
> Tu das
> Wird diesmal bestimmt nicht so staubig sein, wie letztens...



Meinst du? Ich war überrascht, wie trocken es gestern war. Nicht einmal die üblichen Schlammlöcher waren "voll".



InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Können ja dann auch mal wieder ein Gruppenfoto für die Allgemeinheit machen. Das letzte ist ja doch schon etwas her.



Sollten wir.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Gestern wars echt gut fahrbar. Also mein Rad war nicht dreckiger als vorher.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Richtig. Die zwei Stunden hättest du übrigens noch auf mich warten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meinst du? Ich war überrascht, wie trocken es gestern war. Nicht einmal die üblichen Schlammlöcher waren "voll".


Joa. Am Samstag gab es ja Niederschlag.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Richtig. Die zwei Stunden hättest du übrigens noch auf mich warten können




Bin ja schon um 14 Uhr los. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass die anderen beiden Mitfahrer so langsam sind.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, wie man einfach und halbwegs schnell getrocknete Tubeless-Milch aus einem Reifen entfernen kann? Es ist doch sehr mühsam, das Zeug mit den Fingern herunterzurubbeln...


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2013)

Uni erstmal zu Ende und da kann ich jetzt eine Runde auf dem Kaffenback drehen


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, wie man einfach und halbwegs schnell getrocknete Tubeless-Milch aus einem Reifen entfernen kann? Es ist doch sehr mühsam, das Zeug mit den Fingern herunterzurubbeln...


Schnell geht das mMn sowieso nicht. Würde circa 30-60min pro Reifen einkalkulieren.

Ich habe mir einmal ein Stück Gummi genommen, um die Latexreste besser entfernen zu können.

Vielleicht ginge aber auch Spülmittel oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

habe gerade den Steuersatz am Fusion gewechselt. Hat immerhin 50 g gespart.
Das Rennrad hat die jetzt mehr.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2013)

moin,

so mein Epic ist wieder vollständig aber ich bin nun schön erkältet...

Bremsscheiben werden mit wieviel NM festgezogen? 

Danke


----------



## Junior97 (21. Mai 2013)

Moin 
ich geh dann mal Kartfahren


----------



## Metrum (21. Mai 2013)

Moon Maik und Rest! Steht das nicht immer auf den Scheiben drauf? Ich zieh immer nach Gefühl an. Dann mal gute Besserung! Ich habe das Gefühl dass die Erkältungshäufigkeit im letzten halben Jahr hier extrem ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

schau mal raus... wundert dich das noch?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2013)

danke Veikko...ich hoffe mal fest das es nur ne Schnupfen ist...ist aber auch wieder schön kalt geworden :-(


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Sooo, ich habe dann mal eben 520 g an den Laufrädern gespart. Und das mit einem finanziellen Einsatz von 81 .




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schnell geht das mMn sowieso nicht. Würde circa 30-60min pro Reifen einkalkulieren.
> 
> Ich habe mir einmal ein Stück Gummi genommen, um die Latexreste besser entfernen zu können.
> 
> Vielleicht ginge aber auch Spülmittel oder so



Ich hab's jetzt so halbwegs hinbekommen. Sollte passen.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

was haben denn deine anderen Reifen gewogen? Schläuche waren wohl um die 200 g !?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2013)

*Erkältung???-----Beim Biken keine längere Pausen machen wenn man geschwitzt hat, oder gleich die nassen Sachen wechseln. *





*Anzugsmomente | Anzugsdrehmomente in Nm*




Lenkerklemmung: 7-9Nm
Shifter: 6-12Nm
Bremshebel am Lenker: 3Nm
Ahead-Kralle: 2,5-3Nm
Pedale: 34Nm
Kurbeln Vierkant: 34-44Nm
Kurbekn Octalink: 44-50Nm
Integral-Kurbeln Shimano: 10-15Nm
Innenlagerschalen BSA: 50-70Nm
Innenlagerschalen Integralkurbelgarnitur Shimano: 35-50Nm
Innenlagerschalen ISIS: 50-70Nm
Schaltwerk: 8-10Nm
Umwerfer: 5-7Nm
Kassettenmutter: 29-49Nm
Kettenblattschrauben: 8-11Nm
Schaltzugklemmung: 7Nm
Disc auf Nabe: 4,5-6Nm
Discsattel: 6Nm
V-Brake-arm: 5-9Nm
V-Brake-Belag: 8-9Nm
Bremszugklemmung: 6-8Nm
Kettenblattschrauben Stahl- Schrauben 12-14
Kettenblattschrauben Alu- Schrauben 8-9
Kurbelschrauben-ISIS-Drive Truvativ 43-48
Kurbelschrauben-Vielzahn Shimano 35-50
Tretlagerschalen Shimano/Truvativ 50-70
Schaltwerk an Schaltauge Shimano 8-10
Schaltauge an Rahmen Canyon 12-14
Schaltbox an Lenker Shimano 5
Umwerfer an Rahmen Shimano 5-7
Schaltzug an Umwerfer Shimano 5-7
V-Bremse an Rahmen Shimano 5-7
Bremsschuh an V-Bremse Avid 5-7


 

Bremsschuh an V-Bremse Shimano 6-8
Bremszug an V-Bremse Shimano 6-8
Schaltzug an Schaltwerk Shimano 5-7
Pedale an Kurbel Shimano 35-50
Pedale an Kurbel Truvativ 31-34
Kassette an Freilauf Shimano/SRAM 30-50
Bremsbolzen an Rahmen Canyon 6-8
Vorbau Iridium an Gabelschaft Iridium 12
Lenker an Vorbau Iridium Iridium 6-9
Abdeckkappe in Schaftrohrkralle Canyon 3-4
Sattelstütze an Sattel(2Schrauben) Kalloy 8
Sattelstütze an Sattel(2 Schrauben) Thomson 6-8
Sattelstütze an Sattel(1 Schraube) Iridium 17-28
Sattelstütze an Rahmen(Bedienhebel) Schnellspanner 9-12
Achsklemmung der Laufräder(Bedienhebel) Shimano/V-Bremse 5-7,5
Achsklemmung der Laufräder(Bedienhebel) Hügi/Disc 9-12
Scheibenbremshebel an Lenker Shimano 6-8
Scheibenbremshebel an Lenker Magura 4
Bremssattel an Rahmen Shimano 6-8



Bremssattel an Rahmen Magura 6
Bremsscheibe an Nabe Shimano 2-4
Bremsscheibe an Nabe (Torx-Schraube) Magura 4
Bremsleitung an Hebel Magura 4
Bremsleitung an Hebel Shimano 5-7
Bremsleitung an Bremssattel Magura 6
Bremsleitung an Bremssattel Shimano 5-7
Entlüftungsschraube am Bremssattel Shimano 3-5
Schraube am Ausgleichsbehälter Deckel Shimano 0,3-0,5
Schraube am Ausgleichsbehälter Deckel Magura 0,6
Zentralschraube der Konuszapfen (alle Typen) Canyon 9-11
Lagerschalen in Hinterbau (Eingelenker) Canyon 35-45



Schraube am Kettenstreb Gelenk(4-Gelenker) Canyon 20-25
Umlenkhebel an Rahmen(4-Gelenker) Canyon 20-25
Umlenkhebel an Sitzstrebgabel(4-Gelenker) Canyon 9-11
Distanzstäbe an Umlenkhebel(4-Gelenker) Canyon 12
Dämpferschrauben(mit Kunsstoffbuchsen) Rock-Shox 17-22
Dämpferschrauben(mit Alu-Buchsen) DT-Swiss, Manitou 20-25
Dämpferplattenschrauben an Rahmen Canyon 12
Hintere Schaltung Befestigungsbolzen 9 Nm
Hintere Schaltung Zugklemmschraube 5 Nm
Umwerferbefestigungsbolzen 5 Nm
Umwerfer Zugklemmschraube 5 Nm


STI / SL Schellenbefestigungsschraube (Inbus) 7 Nm
Rennrad Dual Control Hebel Befestigungsschelle 7 Nm
Bremshebel-Schellenbefestigungsschraube (Inbus), nicht Magura!!! 7 Nm
Cassetten Sicherungsring 40 Nm
Kurbelsatz: Kurbelschraube auf fettfreiem Vierkant 40 Nm
Kurbelsatz: Kurbelschraube auf Spline Achse / Octalink 45 Nm
Kurbelsatz Hollowtech II (XTR/XT/D.A. 10-fach): Kurbelklemmschraube auf Hohlachse 12 Nm
Innenlager Cartridge Gehäuse rechts 60 Nm
Innenlager Cartridge Gehäuse links 60 Nm
Innenlager Cartridge Gehäuse links, Plastik 50 Nm
Innenlagerschalen rechts/links, Hollowtech II (XTR/XT/D.A. 10-fach) 45 Nm
V Bremse: Bolzen auf Gabel/Rahmen 6 Nm
V Bremse: Zug-Klemmschraube 7 Nm
V Bremse: Bremsschuh-Befestigung, nicht Tektro 7 Nm
V Bremse: Bremsschuh-Befestigung, nur Tektro 5 Nm
Magura HS 33 4mm Inbus-Schrauben 4 Nm
Magura HS 33 5mm Inbus-Schrauben 6 Nm
Magura HS 33: Booster-Befestigungsbolzen, auch RAT Booster 4 Nm
Magura HS 33: Entlüftungsschraube am Bremshebel 2,5 Nm
Magura HS 33: Entlüftungsschraube am Bremskörper 4 Nm
Magura HS 33: Leitungsanschluss am Bremskörper + -hebel 4 Nm
Magura: Hebel am Lenker 4 Nm
Magura Scheibenbremse: Montage an Rahmen/Gabel 6 Nm
Magura Scheibenbremse: Rotor auf Nabe 4 Nm
Magura Scheibenbremse: Schrauben am Ausgleichsbehälter, Hebel 0,6 Nm
Magura Scheibenbremse: Entlüftungsschraube am Bremskörper 2,5 Nm
Magura Scheibenbremse: Leitungsanschluss am Bremskörper + -hebel 4 Nm
Shimano Scheibenbremse: Bremssattel auf Gabel/Rahmen 7 Nm
Shimano Scheibenbremse: Rotor auf Nabe, Torx 3 Nm
Shimano Scheibenbremse: Rotor auf Nabe, Centerlock 40 Nm
Shimano Scheibenbremse: Schrauben am Ausgleichsbehälter, Hebel 0,4 Nm
Shimano Scheibenbremse: Entlüftungsschraube am Bremskörper 5 Nm
Shimano Scheibenbremse: Leitungsanschluss am Bremskörper + -hebel 6 Nm
Rennrad Seitenzugbremse: Bremsschuh-Befestigung 8 Nm
Rennrad Seitenzugbremse: Zugklemmschraube 7 Nm
Rennrad Seitenzugbremse: Befestigungsschraube 9 Nm
Sattelbefestigungsschraube (Stütze an Sattel, ein Bolzen M7-M8) 17 Nm
Sattelbefestigungsschraube (Stütze an Sattel, 2 Bolzen, M5-6, wie Ritchey, Oxygen Driver + Scorpo) 7 Nm
Sattelklemmschelle Klemmbolzen (Stütze an Rahmen) 7 Nm
Tandem Exzenter Bolzen am vorderen Tretlager 6 Nm
Vorbau Oxygen Vision 25,4/26,0, Klemmung an Lenker 8 Nm
Vorbau Oxygen Driver, Scorpo, Versa II 25,4/26,0, Klemmung an Lenker 4 Nm
Vorbau Oxygen Driver, Scorpo 31,8, Klemmung an Lenker 4 Nm
Vorbau Oxygen Vision, Driver, Scorpo, Klemmung an Gabel 5 Nm
Schaftvorbau Oxygen Lite, Versa II Klemmung an Gabel 18 Nm
Vorbau Ritchey Pro + WCS 25,4/26,0, Klemmung an Lenker 4 Nm


Vorbau Ritchtey WCS, Deda Newton + Mag00 31,8, Klemmung an Lenker 4 Nm
Vorbau Ritchey Pro + WCS, Klemmung an Gabel 4 Nm
Vorbau Deda Newton + Mag00, Klemmung an Gabel 5 Nm


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> was haben denn deine anderen Reifen gewogen? Schläuche waren wohl um die 200 g !?



Aaaalso...

- Bremsscheiben (inkl. Lockring): 290 g vs. 241 g
- Schläuche: 340 g vs. 220 g (Ja, einer der alten Schläuche hat tatsächlich 209 g gewogen)
- Reifen: 1076 g vs. 765 g

Und der Adapter mit > 30 g kam weg.

Die alten Reifen liegen bei 542 g (RaceKing) und 533 g (XCR Dry).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2013)

Yeah. 2:15h aufm Renner und kein Tropfen Regen


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

aber 765 g für zwei Reifen sind ja echt leicht. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die halten.
  @Jens: Wenn ich mein geiles Teil mit 7-9 Nm anknalle macht der bestimmt die Grätsche.


Edit: klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

hab ich es nur ueberlesen, oder was sind die neuen fuer schlappen... und warum sehe ich kein bild vom ganzen rad???


----------



## Metrum (21. Mai 2013)

Ich blick hier auch nix mehr, wird Zeit wieder heim zu kommen und nicht mehr am Handy rumdatteln. Was wann kaputt geht sollte man am besten in Wermelskirchen erfragen!


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich blick hier auch nix mehr, wird Zeit wieder heim zu kommen und nicht mehr am Handy rumdatteln. Was wann kaputt geht sollte man am besten in Wermelskirchen erfragen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange die halten.



Ich auch... Vor allem in Verbindung mit den XXLight.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab ich es nur ueberlesen, oder was sind die neuen fuer schlappen... und warum sehe ich kein bild vom ganzen rad???



Die Reifen sind Maxxis Larsen TT Exception von Constantin.
Bilder gibt es erst wieder, wenn alles am F700 ist


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

oder heute auf dem Gruppenfoto!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2013)

jens danke für die liste ja die Pausen halte ich schon kurz...

wann wird denn das F700 fertig...ich muß erstmal stillhalten


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

juti, ich mach mich dann mal fertig. Ne Runde radeln mit dem Lupus und Gefolge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wann wird denn das F700 fertig...ich muß erstmal stillhalten



Jaaa, kommt doch ;-) Ich muss eh noch die Kette wechseln, da ist dann eh Stillstand. Also ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Umbau. Ich habe von Philipp auch schon eine Leihgabe für das Rad bekommen, die bei Gefallen in meinen Besitz übergehen und am F700 unverschämt gut aussehen wird.



InoX schrieb:


> oder heute auf dem Gruppenfoto!!!



Gibt dann wohl doch nix zu sehen 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!



Den hatten wir hoffentlich alle. Für mich war es eine super Runde. 71 km und schöne Trails.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jaaa, kommt doch ;-) Ich muss eh noch die Kette wechseln, da ist dann eh Stillstand. Also ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Umbau. Ich habe von Philipp auch schon eine Leihgabe für das Rad bekommen, die bei Gefallen in meinen Besitz übergehen und am F700 unverschämt gut aussehen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puh!
Wie lange seid ihr denn da unterwegs?

Mit 2:15h und ~60km aufm Renner wurde es schon knapp da ich noch in die Uni musste


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2013)

Heute kam mein race futter kochbuch... Bin gespannt, ob ich damit meine race-magenprobleme los werde 
Fuer finale schonmal eingekauft... 3l coke und 2l monster energy sollte als aktivator ersatz reichen 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

So ähnlich wird mein Einkauf für das Heavy auch wieder aussehen.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2013)

So heute habe ich das Univega endgültig Rennfertig gemacht. Ein paar deacals hat es auch noch bekommen ansonsten bin ich heute Rennrad Gefahren... Hat die ganze zeit geregnet und ich war aufm Hoheneck der einzige auffer Hütte Sicht unter 30 Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Das crankbrothers logo an der Sattelstütze gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Die Kurbel passt allerdings perfekt. Das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Kannst du mal den linken Kurbelarm von der Rückseite fotografieren?


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2013)

Klar mach ich morgen mal


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Glaube der Schriftzug macht's wieder ziemlich geil.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Puh!
> Wie lange seid ihr denn da unterwegs?
> 
> Mit 2:15h und ~60km aufm Renner wurde es schon knapp da ich noch in die Uni musste



3-3,5h


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Hab da was gefunden.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2013)

Ist heute Fußball oder so? Hier ist ja gar nichts los.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist heute Fußball oder so? Hier ist ja gar nichts los.


Nö, erst am Samstag Champions League Finale.


----------



## unocz (22. Mai 2013)

moin jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So heute habe ich das Univega endgültig Rennfertig gemacht. Ein paar deacals hat es auch noch bekommen



Sieht richtig gut aus!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Puh!
> Wie lange seid ihr denn da unterwegs?



71,4 km in 3:24. Dabei sind für mich allerdings jeweils knapp 20 km An- und Abfahrt (je ca. 1 h).


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

moin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2013)

morgen... regen -> crosser wetter... sche*** ich hab keinen bock mehr drauf!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus!
> 
> 
> 
> 71,4 km in 3:24. Dabei sind für mich allerdings jeweils knapp 20 km An- und Abfahrt (je ca. 1 h).




Moin!

Dann wart ihr also fleißig. Ich saß seit ungefähr 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf einem MTB


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2013)

Och, ist ja noch fast ein Monat Zeit


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

denke aber auch dass jeder ne Runde hacken hin bekommt. Das geht schon.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Hacken?

Voll reinlatschen oder wie?


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

aber richtig reinlatschen.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Na das geht gut 
Muss eben nur einen Tag durchhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

eigentlich ja nur 6 Stunden.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Schon, aber ich darf nach 18h auch nicht halbtot im Fahrerlager liegen


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

bis dahin bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2013)

Moin!


Christian, da warst du sogar länger unterwegs, als ich. Gleiche Entfernung 

Konnte schön nach Puls fahren... GA2. Bei den paar Vollgas Aktionen dann bis ca. 220 BPM...
Den angepeilten Schnitt habe ich deutlich übertroffen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Männer!
Seid mal nicht so locker, das ist schon ein hartes Stück Arbeit---6 Stunden---, das Bier soll ja hinterher auch noch schmecken


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

und was trinken wir davor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2013)

Na Alles was schmeckt und Ihr vertragt, nur nicht zuviel sonst müsst Ihr zu oft Anhalten


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Schnappes?


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

kein Ding. Soll ja auch Spaß machen und dazu dann schön grillen.


----------



## Metrum (22. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Hier regnets nun auch schon den ganzen Tag, da ich aber Pfingsten noch relativ Glück hatte (außer am Sonntag als das Schlammwasser die Terrasse passierte und am Folgetag nur noch braune Brühe aus dem Brunnen kam) will ich mal nicht so meckern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2013)

in finale soll es ja auch nass werden :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schnappes?



Ich bring' Pfeffi mit!


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

und ich nen Kasten.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bring' Pfeffi mit!



Pfeffi? 


Mal schauen ob ich dann wieder Bock auf Grillen habe. Jetzt am Wochenende am 24h Rennen haben wir schon morgens gegrillt. Also 4 Tage lang 3x pro Tag Grillen


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2013)

Pfefferminzlikör 

Kann man zu oft grillen?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Also gestern hatte ich noch keinen Bock auf Grillen.

Chiliwürstchen morgens vom Grill ist aber ein wenig pervers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Pfeffi?
> 
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich dann wieder Bock auf Grillen habe. Jetzt am Wochenende am 24h Rennen haben wir schon morgens gegrillt. Also 4 Tage lang 3x pro Tag Grillen



klingt genau richtig.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Machen wir beim Heavy dann auch so!


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute ewig lange Bahn gefahren (bis zu einem S-Bhf., bei dem nicht einmal die Abfahrtszeiten angezeigt werden), um dann durch einen inkompetenten, unfassbar nervigen Mechaniker folgenden Artikel fast nicht zu bekommen...







142 g für 27,2 x 350 mm sind schon nicht ganz verkehrt.


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Die ist aber schwer. Meine hat nur 140g.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2013)

Wäre er nicht ohnehin überfordert genug gewesen, hätte ich ihn noch gefragt, ob er sie auswiegen könne.
Deine Waage geht bestimmt falsch


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Möglich. ich hatte damals einen der mich gleich mit nach hinten geschleppt hat. Da wars toll. Das gesamte Sortiment von CarbonTi und ganz viel tolles Zeug.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Pfefferminzlikör
> 
> Kann man zu oft grillen?



Nein! Kann man nicht!







Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also gestern hatte ich noch keinen Bock auf Grillen.
> 
> Chiliwürstchen morgens vom Grill ist aber ein wenig pervers



Nein! Genau richtig 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Genau 1h Rennrad und jetzt pissts hier.
Puls ging richtig gut hoch


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die ist aber schwer. Meine hat nur 140g.


, aber ohne plastiktransportmontagehilfsanderklemmungmontierten Stäbchen

Ich wäre für Ramazotti statt Pfeffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2013)

Dirty Harry


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> , aber ohne plastiktransportmontagehilfsanderklemmungmontierten Stäbchen
> 
> Ich wäre für Ramazotti statt Pfeffi


Beides "Käse"... aber ich gönn's euch


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Möglich. ich hatte damals einen der mich gleich mit nach hinten geschleppt hat. Da wars toll. Das gesamte Sortiment von CarbonTi und ganz viel tolles Zeug.


Das war dann bestimmt Nano Bike Parts in der Oberspreestraße, nähe Altstadt Köpenick...


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. Mai 2013)

Wurde hier über Fleisch gesprochen...?





Moin die Herren!


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2013)

Nabend

So morgen reise ich ab.. Heute Nomma alles mitgenommen erst 35 km Enduro mit gut 1000hm und danach 60 km RR mit gut 1000hm


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das war dann bestimmt Nano Bike Parts in der Oberspreestraße, nähe Altstadt Köpenick...




hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> hm...


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das war dann bestimmt Nano Bike Parts in der Oberspreestraße, nähe Altstadt Köpenick...



Genau. Das war eine Fahrt, sage ich dir. Bis ans Ende der Welt.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dirty Harry



Is das nich so Lakritzzeugs? Kommt auch gut.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

moin

grillen ja ist sehr lecker, geht bei mir leider aber immer gleich auf die Hüfte...
Sascha kann gar net glauben das du sooo oft grillst...

moin Marcus und prost


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Moin!




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau. Das war eine Fahrt, sage ich dir. Bis ans Ende der Welt.


Hat sich dafür aber gelohnt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2013)

morgebn... noch bis 12 dann gehts packen!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

na wie ist das Wetter so in Berlin? kommst am Sonntag nach Marlow? will da mit den Rostockern biken gehen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na wie ist das Wetter so in Berlin? kommst am Sonntag nach Marlow? will da mit den Rostockern biken gehen?


A.kalt  Sonst Bombe 

Marlow?

Hmmm... Mal sehen... Was ist denn geplant? Wann soll's los gehen?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Genau. Das war eine Fahrt, sage ich dir. Bis ans Ende der Welt.
> 
> 
> 
> Is das nich so Lakritzzeugs? Kommt auch gut.




Moin!

Richtig. Wenn man zu viel gegessen hat (geht das?!) kommt der Harry gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

*TOURAUFRUF*

Sonntag, 25.Mai, 10:00 Uhr

Start @Parkplatz Vogelpark Marlow

Strecke könnte die hier sein
http://connect.garmin.com/course/3672377

geplante Einkehr dann Kräuterhotel, sonst wie gehabt... 
eigentlich ganz entspannt das ganze


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Im Osten geht die Sonne auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> *TOURAUFRUF*
> 
> Sonntag, 25.Mai, 10:00 Uhr
> 
> ...


F. ist das früh. Da müsste ich ja mindestens um 5:00 aufstehen.
Muss mal sehen, wie ich dorthin käme...

Es soll am WE regnen, was mich natürlich vom Biken abhalten würde.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

ne im Osten wollen wir keinen REGEN..ich muß wohl um acht los um fünf würde ich am Sonntag aber auch nicht aufstehen...
ABER man könnte ja auch mal ne Berliner Runde planen u drehen


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne im Osten wollen wir keinen REGEN..ich muß wohl um acht los um fünf würde ich am Sonntag aber auch nicht aufstehen...
> *ABER man könnte ja auch mal ne Berliner Runde planen u drehen*


JO!

Nur nicht dieses WE... sch. WETTER!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ABER man könnte ja auch mal ne Berliner Runde planen u drehen



Da bin ich dabei. Aber erst ab Juni!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei. Aber erst ab Juni!


Passt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

fein...arbeite ja im Schichtdienst und am WE da muß ich auch ein wenig Planen...aber wir werden es mal nicht aus den Augen verlieren


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Find ich auch gut.


Ich sehs schon kommen. Christian, Marcel und ich liegen besoffen und begessen im Fahrerlager und Chris packt der Ehrgeiz.


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Habe neulich mal wieder etwas gefilmt. Diesmal nach hinten. Wollte das mal testen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9_exiIjBSE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Womit hast du gefilmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Mit der Kamera von Medion. Für so kurze Filmchen reicht die aus. Manchmal hat sie aber Schwierigkeiten mit der Helligkeit.

http://www.medion.com/de/prod/Actio...dion.com/de/&gclid=CLySs9Xcq7cCFe3LtAodM2cAmQ


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr denn keine Berge?! 

Schon ganf gut für ne Medioncam. Wollte mir die auch erst holen, da es die bei uns als Restposten gab.


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

nicht wirklich


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Mit der Kamera von Medion. Für so kurze Filmchen reicht die aus. Manchmal hat sie aber Schwierigkeiten mit der Helligkeit.
> 
> http://www.medion.com/de/prod/Actio...dion.com/de/&gclid=CLySs9Xcq7cCFe3LtAodM2cAmQ


Danke.


Die Kamera habe ich mir auch angesehen... oder war's das andere Modell??? Jedenfalls habe ich im Netz jeweils einen Testbericht zu den beiden Medion Actioncams durchgelesen. Die eine soll ganz ok sein, die andere eher Müll. Weis aber gerade nicht, welche du hast, Philipp  Bestimmt die gute


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Einfach mal zwei Bilder.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

Veikko gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Das Bike auch, Maik? 

Ach ja, was ich noch fragen wollte. Wenn es zweimal knack macht (wie wenn man Styropor zerbricht) - ist der Salamander dann tod? Wenn ja, hoffe ich dass es einen Salamanderhimmel gibt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2013)

japp Bike und Umgebung...hmm denke nach knick knack kommt todne ne


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Also da kannst auch du nix mehr machen Maik, wenn ich ihn dir schicken würde?


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> japp Bike und Umgebung...hmm denke nach knick knack kommt todne ne



Nach Knick Knack kommt Leben in die Bude.




Hab hier noch eins. Da ist auch mal am Anfang ne kleine Abfahrt drauf und später noch ein Reh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqTXPiiTRr8


 @bikeaddicted: Meine ist die neuere. Die kann auch 720p mit 60 Bildern/Sek.

Die andere konnte ja nur VGA.


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Macht doch gute Filmchen die Cam - vorallem für das Geld! 
Denk ich auch mal wieder drüber nach. Wo hast du die denn festgemacht?
Habe mich gewundert dass nix verdreckt ist während der Fahrt, war ja nicht ganz trocken.


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Hatte mit dem Dreck wohl etwas Glück. Hatte sie an der Sattelstütze. Musste nur etwas aufpassen, dass ich sie mit dem Oberschenkel nicht verdrehe.


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Also Robert Förstemann hätte sie abgerissen? 
Hatte gedacht sie wäre außer der Mitte montiert gewesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2013)

Förstemann reißt alles ab


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

War sie ja auch. Seitlich an der Stütze.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Bike auch, Maik?
> 
> Ach ja, was ich noch fragen wollte. Wenn es zweimal knack macht (wie wenn man Styropor zerbricht) - ist der Salamander dann tod? Wenn ja, hoffe ich dass es einen Salamanderhimmel gibt!



Uns gefällt natürlich auch der Veikko 
Das Rad sowieso 

Armes Tierchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2013)

Sehr edles Bike, schönes Wetter, herrliche Landschaft, was will man mehr... achja, und ein Navi was Einen zurück nach Hause leitet.


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Ja, das war ganz blöd mit dem Tierchen.
Ich dachte erst es wäre ein Stück Holz oder Rinde und als ich gaaanz nah war sah ich dass es ein Salamander oder was auch immer war, der sich am Wegesrand sonnte. Und der Trottel hüpft doch wirklich los als ich mit dem Vorderrad auf seiner Höhe war. 
Ist mir auch schonmal mit dem Auto und ner Katze passiert. Die saß am Straßenrand, ich fahr langsam, halte sogar an und als ich wieder losfahre hüpft die unters Auto. Ne Katze holpert aber mehr als ein Kriechtier. 
Seitdem habe ich immer Bammel wenn ne Katze am Straßenrand sitzt, da ich Tiere eigentlich mag!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2013)

Veikko, am besten Du fährst ab jetzt immer nur bei Regen, da sind es bloß Würmer die Du platt machst
So Kannst Du gefühlt mehr Fahren als wir.


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ...da ich Tiere eigentlich mag!




eigentlich? Wenn sie unterm Reifen kleben nicht mehr?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2013)

Nee dann nicht mehr 

Leider schon mal einen Igel platt gefahren. Dafür aber schon mehrere von der Straße gerettet.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2013)

Sooo ich bin wieder da!


War ein absolut geiler UrlaubBilder gibbet selbstverständlich auch, muss jetzt erstmal Einräumen und alles. Hab viel im Stau gesatanden, reine fahrzeit für 500km 6:20 -.-

Jetzt heißt es heute und morgen noch regenerieren und dann ab zum 24h Rennen am Alfsee


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab heute nur halbtags gearbeitet,... Der Rest war packen... Morgen früh gens los

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2013)

Jetzt mal ein bisschen gute Musik auflegen und dann basteln. Vll. steht dann ja heute noch was Nettes


----------



## Metrum (23. Mai 2013)

Ein wunderschönes F700?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2013)

Womöglich schon.


----------



## unocz (23. Mai 2013)

Nabend


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2013)

Soo hier mal die ersten Photos!:


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2013)

sehr cool...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Einfach mal zwei Bilder.


Sehr schön!



Metrum schrieb:


> *Das Bike auch, Maik?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















			
				InoX schrieb:
			
		

> *Nach Knick Knack kommt Leben in die Bude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*[...]*









Das Video geht doch klar. Ich glaube, ich brauche die Kamera auch 



Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, das war ganz blöd mit dem Tierchen.
> Ich dachte erst es wäre ein Stück Holz oder Rinde und als ich gaaanz nah  war sah ich dass es ein Salamander oder was auch immer war, der sich am  Wegesrand sonnte. Und der Trottel hüpft doch wirklich los als ich mit  dem Vorderrad auf seiner Höhe war.
> 
> 
> ...








Typisch, sobald man sich bewegt, tut das Tier es auch, und oft ist es dann zu Ende damit.



maddda schrieb:


> Sooo ich bin wieder da!
> 
> 
> War ein absolut geiler Urlaub
> ...













maddda schrieb:


> Soo hier mal die ersten Photos!:


FDW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Die Stimmung gefällt mir sehr gut!


Das mit den Rennradlern ist auch schön.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht's aus, Christian?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2013)

Bin auch gespannt wies aussieht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

10 Minuten noch. Ich hoffe, ihr seid dann noch da


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Gute N8!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bis gleich


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

So lange kann ich noch warten


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so früh fertig werde (das Aufräumen und Saubermachen dauert sicher noch einmal so lange...). Die Einstellung der KeFü ist ein echter Krampf... Aber nun ja, es steht und morgen folgt die erste Runde damit 






Und dann folgen irgendwann auch Bilder von draußen.
Der Sattel ist eine Leihgabe von Philipp. Mal schauen, ob ich gut drauf sitzen kann. Ach ja, müssten jetzt 9,5 - 9,8 kg sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Wow! 


Sieht toll aus mit der schwarzen Stütze, Sattel in schwarz mit passend blauem Farbtupfer und sauber!

Die Bremsscheiben sehen cool aus.

Mit 'ner schwarzen Kurbel wär's der Oberhammer...


- das Warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Schicke Bude übrigens...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Optisch ziemlich fett! Der Sattel passt 1A 

N8


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Gute Nacht!


Freue mich schon drauf, den Thread später aufzurufen und mir dein F700 anzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt. Ich bin auch verdammt zufrieden.
Die 140er Scheibe hinten bremst ziemlich gut, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Und zwischen der XT und der LX davor liegen komischerweise auch Welten...
Die Wohnung gehört übrigens nicht mir sondern meinem Mitbewohner. Ich wohne hier nur für das letzte Semester und habe das Foto im Wohnzimmer gemacht.


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2013)

Sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Das is doch mal ein guter Start in einen grauen Tag - mit dem Bild vom F700! 
Sieht jetzt viel besser aus mit der schwarzen Stütze und dem schwarzen Balg an der Gabel. Super Reifen! Ich fand die richtig schnell, nur bei Matsch sind sie fix zu gewesen. Irgendwann finde ich DEN Rahmen auch noch Christian. Bisher hat nie die Größe gestimmt wenn was auf dem Markt war.  Ach ja, ne schwarze Kurbel wäre wirklich noch eine Aufgabe für die Zukunft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2013)

Sieht verdammt gut aus!
Aber die kefue muss weiter nach vorne gedreht werden. Die sollte annaehernd wagerecht stehen. Kannst ja mal bei mir am epic schauen. Ne direkt mount kann man ja schlecht falsch gedreht montieren 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Schönes F700 !!!!


----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2013)

moin 
und ja schönes cd!


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Und auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Neuaufbau des F700! 
Wenn jetzt noch die Reifen zu den Ventilen ausgerichtet würden, wüsste ich nicht, wo man da noch meckern könnte! 

Der Sattel ist ein Tundra 2?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so früh fertig werde (das Aufräumen und Saubermachen dauert sicher noch einmal so lange...). Die Einstellung der KeFü ist ein echter Krampf... Aber nun ja, es steht und morgen folgt die erste Runde damit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super!!!!

Gefällt jetzt wirklich gut. Bin endlich auch mal wieder im büro...zeit für wichtiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Einfach mal zwei Bilder.


 

Auch das ist top!!!

Du wirst doch ned das schöne ding wieder abgeben wollen veikko...

gewöhn dich endlich daran...die zukunft gehört 29ern...


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2013)

Den ersten Zeilen von Jens kann ich nur zustimmen! Die Bilder sind hübsch und ich glaube die Ecken erkannt zu haben! 

Den letzten Satz habe ich dann mal etwas berichtigt: 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> gewöhn dich endlich daran...die zukunft gehört *27,5*ern...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

Haha, was für eine Resonanz  Danke dafür



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Das is doch mal ein guter Start in einen grauen Tag - mit dem Bild vom F700!
> Sieht jetzt viel besser aus mit der schwarzen Stütze und dem schwarzen Balg an der Gabel. Super Reifen! Ich fand die richtig schnell, nur bei Matsch sind sie fix zu gewesen. Irgendwann finde ich DEN Rahmen auch noch Christian. Bisher hat nie die Größe gestimmt wenn was auf dem Markt war.  Ach ja, ne schwarze Kurbel wäre wirklich noch eine Aufgabe für die Zukunft.



Welche Größe würdest du denn brauchen? Als Kurbel könnte ich mir eine X9 super vorstellen. Aber die XT funktioniert und die Investition wäre recht beträchtlich.
Beim Faltenbalg war ich auch am Überlegen, aber diesmal sollte es der schwarze sein und ist auch ziemlich gut.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt gut aus!
> Aber die kefue muss weiter nach vorne gedreht werden. Die sollte annaehernd wagerecht stehen. Kannst ja mal bei mir am epic schauen. Ne direkt mount kann man ja schlecht falsch gedreht montieren



Jetzt wo du's sagst... Aber jedes Mal Kette runter, Kurbel ab, Lager abschrauben und dann hoffen, dass es passt, geht ganz schön auf die nerven. Ich muss mir echt 'ne Führung mit Klemmung für's Sitzrohr besorgen.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Und auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Neuaufbau des F700!
> Wenn jetzt noch die Reifen zu den Ventilen ausgerichtet würden, wüsste ich nicht, wo man da noch meckern könnte!
> ...



Ich musste, als ich sie aufgezogen hatte, erstmal gucken, ob's hält, da ich erst die Milchreste von Constantin herunterrubbeln musste. Jetzt... Naja, stört ja nicht.
Der Sattel ist auf jeden Fall ein Tundra. Von 2 steht zwar nix drauf, aber Philippp meinte, es sei einer.

Sooo, jetzt geht's noch zur Uni und ein Projekt abschließen. Damit ich fortan Montags, mittwochs und freitags frei habe 
Heute Nachmittag geht's dann aufs Rad.


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Moin Jens!

Naja, mich überzeugen die Fahrleistungen nicht wirklich und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.  Bin mit dem 26er beinah flotter unterwegs. Teste jetzt mal noch paar Reifen (also wenn du noch was billiges angefahrenes rumliegen hast, schnell und leicht...) aber vlt. ist auch der LRS kacke oder der Rahmen echt so träge? An den Anblick habe ich mich schon bissel gewöhnt.
Flo, das obere Bild ist in Kranichfeld aber das untere ist ein Tümpel bei uns im Auwald, solltest du eher weniger kennen. 

P.S. Jens, deine bessere Hälfte ist doch Tierärztin. Ich habe gestern nen Salamander überfahren, kann ich euch den schicken?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Jens, deine bessere Hälfte ist doch Tierärztin. Ich habe gestern nen Salamander überfahren, kann ich euch den schicken?



Tierbestatterin ist sie aber nicht, oder?


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Flo, das obere Bild ist in Kranichfeld aber das untere ist ein Tümpel bei uns im Auwald, solltest du eher weniger kennen.



Also lag ich beim oberen Bild richtig. Es gibt in der Nähe des Stausee Hohenfelden auch so einen urigen Tümpel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Christian, ich bräuchte den Rahmen so um die 46-48 cm. Bitte einmal in blau!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Mai 2013)

Wie??  Scandal wieder verkaufen??
Nicht zufrieden?

Veikko, was hast du denn unten für eine Lagerschale verbaut  -  extern oder semiintegr.?
Ich glaube, mit integr. Reduziersteuersatz und 1 1/8 Gabel fährt sich der Rahmen agiler..  DAS hätte ich damals testen sollen. Wegen meinem Lenkwinkelproblem...


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2013)

Der Sattel ist ein Tundra2. Der SchriftZug war an der Seite aber der ging ziemlich schnell ab. Vielleicht findest du ja noch einen Rest.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

Müsste dann schon eine L sein. S und M haben 43 cm, glaube ich. Viel Glück bei der Suche 
Der Schriftzug ist ja nicht wichtig, passen soll er.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Mai 2013)

...und 29er LRS dürfen mMn wirklich keine 1800g oder so wiegen. Das wirkt wie 2000g beim 26"..


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Naja, mich überzeugen die Fahrleistungen nicht wirklich und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.  Bin mit dem 26er beinah flotter unterwegs. Teste jetzt mal noch paar Reifen (also wenn du noch was billiges angefahrenes rumliegen hast, schnell und leicht...) aber vlt. ist auch der LRS kacke oder der Rahmen echt so träge? An den Anblick habe ich mich schon bissel gewöhnt.
> Flo, das obere Bild ist in Kranichfeld aber das untere ist ein Tümpel bei uns im Auwald, solltest du eher weniger kennen.
> ...


 
Vrsuch mal nen vorbau der weiter runter kommt. vielleciht liegt es an der stellung wie draufsitzt. Ich habe mich auch schrittweise von einer streckbank zur bischen aufrechteren haltung und kurzem vorbau angewöhnt.
Was du noch machen kannst ist ne federgabel mit 80mm verbaun. Das macht das rad wie mit einer starrgabel ebenfalls agiler.
Ich hätte im moment nen schnellen angefahrenen satz michelin, die ich nicht mehr brauche. Der versand nach deutschland ist einfach sauteuer. Würde sie für 50.- euro beide zusammen abgeben. Alleine 20.- euro kostet mich der versand.

habs gelesen mit dem salamander....du mörder!!!!
Na wenn er tot ist nützt der beste tierarzt nix mehr. 
Nein bestatterin ist sie ned...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und 29er LRS dürfen mMn wirklich keine 1800g oder so wiegen. Das wirkt wie 2000g beim 26"..


 
Das kommt dazu. Bei meinem gewicht möchte ich auch keinen über 1600g. Das ist das limit nach oben. Kollege testet gerade POP- CarbonFelgen für schlauch. Der LRS wiegt mit Hope naben genau 1500g.

Bin auf sein feedback gespannt.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Hm? Ich fahre im Marathon einen LRS mit 2000g am 29er und die Karre wird dadurch auch nicht unfahrbar.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Boah is das F700 geil geworden


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Nein Marco, soweit ist es noch nicht. Das hat Jens wohl bissel zwischen den Zeilen herausgelesen. Aber ich bin halt immer noch hin und her gerissen, nicht mit dem Herzen dabei und nur zur allgemeinen Akzeptanz muss ich es nicht haben. Will hal noch bissel ausprobieren und die Reifen sind erstmal das günstigste was man versuchen kann. Vorbau wäre noch ne Variante da mir der X2 eh nicht gefällt aber Gabel wird dann schon wieder teuer, nur zum testen. Aber ich kann ja mal schauen ob meine starre 26er Gabel passt, die hier rumliegt. 
Die Michelin wären ne Variante die mir gefallen könnte Jens, zumal die weiße Schrift haben. Das waren doch die Racer oder? Kommst wohl demnächst nicht wieder mal nach D, wegen des Versandes? 
Hier trocknets langsam ab und wenn die Post durch ist werde ich wohl raus machen. Habe eben am Fenster geschaut und da fuhr unten ein Auto mit FCB Flagge lang und hinten noch nen Schal drinnen. Man sollte doch immer nen Pflasterstein auf dem Fensterbrett liegen haben!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah is das F700 geil geworden


----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2013)

Moin!

sieht geil aus, das F700 
jetzt noch ne schwarze kurbel 

 @Veikko 
kann die DT Swiss nicht getraveled werden?


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> sieht geil aus, das F700
> jetzt noch ne schwarze kurbel
> ...



Da habe ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht! 
Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Hab gerade mal mein Training vom Urlaub ausgewertet, war richtig fleißig

Jetzt liege ich wieder im Plan, hab mir als Ziel gesetzt dieses Jahr mindestens 100000hm zu schaffen


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal mein Training vom Urlaub ausgewertet, war richtig fleißig
> 
> Jetzt liege ich wieder im Plan, *hab mir als Ziel gesetzt dieses Jahr mindestens 100000hm zu schaffen*


Das sind aber ganz schön viele Nullen...  

Na ja, wenn du das Jahr auch 10000km oder mehr machst dann passt das ja.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Nee 10000 wäre etwas wenig...fahre im Jahr etwas über 12000kilometer.
Da davon ber auch viel Rolle ist...schneebedingt im Winter halt, is es doch ne herausforderung. Das Jahr draussen durchfahren is hier im Bergischen eher schlecht/unmöglich^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
Heute Morgen frische 6°C mit kurzer Hose...

Meine sich immer mehr festigende Meinung:
---am Hardtail unbedingt 29"---besseres Rollverhalten und Grip
---am Touren-MA-Fully  denke ich 27,5" ---wegen der Steifheit des LRS
    im Verhältnis zum Preis            ​---am FR-Fully nicht mehr als 26"--- wegen der Wendiggeit und    
    Haltbarkeit


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Meine Meinung:

Das was dem fahrer am besten passt

29er muss ich aber uahc mal unbedingt austesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

also veikko und constantin...

jep sind die wildracer. Brauche sie nicht mehr, da ich lieber auf mehr volumen setze. Die dinger bauen mir einfach zu schmal. Der vordere ist noch super der hintere hat leichten abrieb. Bin sie ja nur ca 5x gefahren.

gewicht ist so um die 470g pro reifen. Pannen hatte ich auch keine.
Der reifen geht wie sau.

Werdet euch untereinander einig bitte. Möchte da keine entscheidung treffen.

Betrag ist fix...50.- euro für beide. Leider komme ich ned gerade wieder nach deutschland. Der versand kostet mich eben diese 20.- euro.

Gebt mir bescheid.
  @Veikko
Die manitou gabel bei mir zu hause hätte 80mm muss sie aber noch behalten


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal mein Training vom Urlaub ausgewertet, war richtig fleißig
> 
> Jetzt liege ich wieder im Plan, hab mir als Ziel gesetzt dieses Jahr mindestens 100000hm zu schaffen


 
 3 Mal über die Alpen und wieder zurück


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Jens, habe ich was überlesen, will Constanin die Reifen auch oder hatte er es schon mal angemeldet? Wie breit sind die denn Jens, welche Dimension?
Dackelschneider mag ich auch nicht aber Preis und Gewicht sind verlockend.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, habe ich was überlesen, will Constanin die Reifen auch oder hatte er es schon mal angemeldet? Wie breit sind die denn Jens, welche Dimension?
> Dackelschneider mag ich auch nicht aber Preis und Gewicht sind verlockend.


 
na ja sind 2.0er. Sind also ned gerade die breitesten. Für schotterwege sind sie aber gut zu fahrn. Mit meinen 80kg habe ich sie auch mit wenig luftdruck gefahren. Habe sie so mit 1,7-1,8 bar gefahren.

Constantin hat mir auch gleich ne PM gesendet. Hat also auch interesse daran. ICh könnte sie dir ja senden und wenn sie dir auch nicht mehr taugen kannst du sie weiterleiten an Constantin...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Das was dem fahrer am besten passt
> 
> 29er muss ich aber uahc mal unbedingt austesten


 
Also wenn man einen schmierigen, wurzlig-steinigen Weg bergauf fährt, sind die 29" einfach im Vorteil (mit gleichen Reifen), das muss ich jedes Mal feststellen wenn mein Kumpel locker hochstrammpelt und ich(26") mit ordentlich Schlupf hinterherhechele. Konditionell bin ich besser als mein Freund aber an solchen Anstiegen lacht er mich immer aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na ja sind 2.0er. Sind also ned gerade die breitesten. Für schotterwege sind sie aber gut zu fahrn. Mit meinen 80kg habe ich sie auch mit wenig luftdruck gefahren. Habe sie so mit 1,7-1,8 bar gefahren.
> 
> Constantin hat mir auch gleich ne PM gesendet. Hat also auch interesse daran. ICh könnte sie dir ja senden und wenn sie dir auch nicht mehr taugen kannst du sie weiterleiten an Constantin...


Habe dir doch gleich geschrieben, dass Veikko sie ruhig haben kann, weil du ihm die Reifen angeboten hast und ich mir gerade gestern einen zweiten FF gekauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also wenn man einen schmierigen, wurzlig-steinigen Weg bergauf fährt, sind die 29" einfach im Vorteil (mit gleichen Reifen), das muss ich jedes Mal feststellen wenn mein Kumpel locker hochstrammpelt und ich(26") mit ordentlich Schlupf hinterherhechele. Konditionell bin ich besser als mein Freund aber an solchen Anstiegen lacht er mich immer aus.




Mir geht es immer so das ich meist egal in welchem rennen bergab nicht so schnell kann wie ich will, da meistens die anderen langsamer sind und ich hinter denen hereier...besonders bei den Rennen bei denen RR fahrer antreten, die auch mal MTb fahren

Das mit dem Grip bergauf kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das wäre auch ein grund für mich. Spiele ja die ganze Zeit schon mit dem gedanken ein 29er nach und nach aufzubauen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mir geht es immer so das ich meist egal in welchem rennen bergab nicht so schnell kann wie ich will, da meistens die anderen langsamer sind und ich hinter denen hereier...besonders bei den Rennen bei denen RR fahrer antreten, die auch mal MTb fahren
> 
> Das mit dem Grip bergauf kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das wäre auch ein grund für mich. Spiele ja die ganze Zeit schon mit dem gedanken ein 29er nach und nach aufzubauen...


Ein leichter 29"Leffty-Hardtail-Rahmen, 2fach Schaltung und um die 9,5kg für 2500,-EUR----man darf ja mal träumen


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Mein Traumrahmen habe ich schon im Kopf, aber der wird wohl erstmal ein traum bleiben:
http://r2-bike.com/REWEL-Titan-Rahmen-MTB-29

Den mit S-Bent Streben, Leftysteuerrohr, PM aufnahme und BSA Lager


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Schönes Projekt, aber PM ist nicht meine Option( einmal Gewinde im Eimer und schon fängt die Fummelei an)
Der Rahmenpreis ist ja fast mein ganzes Bike


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Von Projekt kannst du da nicht sprechen^^ weil es jenseits meines budgets liegt und zwar lichtjahre

Ist so mein Wunschtraum den ich mir irgendwann mal erfüllen möchte, wenn mit Studium usw durch bin...Vor allem muss man ja so einen Rahmen gebürend aufbauen...


----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2013)

http://www.mawis-bikes.com/de/mawis-gallery/scs01

sowas? 
fänd ich auch geil!!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

okayo Constantin...wie siehts bei dir jetzt aus Veikko???


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Schick dir dann noch ne PN Jens. Bin eben bissel im Stress, sitz ja nicht im Büro rum! 
Habe noch ein Angebot über nen Satz Ikons in 2.2 60 Tpi, fürs selbe Geld. Du schwörst doch eiegnlich auf die Maxxis oder?
Aber die rollen bestimmt nicht so flink und haben recht hohe Schulterstollen, was ich eigentlich nicht wirklich wollte.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> http://www.mawis-bikes.com/de/mawis-gallery/scs01
> 
> sowas?
> fänd ich auch geil!!



Ja genau so in der Art! Richtige Bremsen hats ja schon.

Nur anbauteile würde ich dann auch Titan nehmen und ne Acros AgeHab das schon genau durchgeplant


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja genau so in der Art! Richtige Bremsen hats ja schon.
> 
> Nur anbauteile würde ich dann auch Titan nehmen und ne Acros AgeHab das schon genau durchgeplant


 Vergiss beim Planen den einbruchsicheren Raum und die Alarmanlage nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hm? Ich fahre im Marathon einen LRS mit 2000g am 29er und die Karre wird dadurch auch nicht unfahrbar.



das wiegen meine am simplon auch und es lässt sich dennoch gut fahren !


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mir geht es immer so das ich meist egal in welchem rennen bergab nicht so schnell kann wie ich will, da meistens die anderen langsamer sind und ich hinter denen hereier...besonders bei den Rennen bei denen RR fahrer antreten, die auch mal MTb fahren
> 
> Das mit dem Grip bergauf kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, das wäre auch ein grund für mich. Spiele ja die ganze Zeit schon mit dem gedanken ein 29er nach und nach aufzubauen...



Vielleicht wird ja nächsten Monat der Fuji Rahmen frei 




			
				unocz schrieb:
			
		

> das wiegen meine am simplon auch und es lässt sich dennoch gut fahren !



Was alle da immer spüren wollen ist mir schleierhaft. Ein wenig wendiger, ein wenig bessere Beschleunigung, die Front lässt sich leichter heben. Das war es auch schon.

Welten sind das für mich nicht unbedingt trotz 0,8Kg


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Jau.

Ne jetzt mal ohne Flax, da würde ich sehen, dass ich einen GPS Tracker da iwe einverpflanze. Sagt mal kennt sich eine vo euch mit sowas aus? Wäre ja auch ne Idee für die "normalen" bikes, wenns nicht zu teuer ist

Wie versprochen gibt es jetzt ne Ordentliche ladung Urlaubsphotos(achtung viele):
Die Gegend um und in Munster is einfach Herrlich:





















Achja gefahren wurde auch
Der Schnepfenried...isn verdammt toller, aber fieser Anstieg da hoch




Das hier war das Trio schlechthin: Lama, Pferd und Esel:




Anstieg zum Col de la Schlucht hoch:








Rue de Cretes, wie sie sehen sehn sie nix:




Hohneck, an dem Tag war ich der einzige der sich auf die Hütte verirrt hatte




Aussicht an dem Tag abslout traumahft:




Mountainbiken waren wir selbstverständlich auch:




Und ich hab mal wieder einen auf King of the Stein gemacht:












Und kein Urlaub ohne das da maddda wieder mal nen defekt hat...ich bin der Hintern mit der grünen Hose




Achja wer viel fährt brauch auch was zwischen die Zähne, Kochen können se die franzosen


----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2013)

schöne bilder !


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Grade bei FB schon beneidet und bewundert


----------



## BENDERR (24. Mai 2013)

col de la schlucht war ich auch vor n paar jahren. allerdings hatten wir da besseres wetter 
sehr geile gegend!


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> col de la schlucht war ich auch vor n paar jahren. allerdings hatten wir da besseres wetter
> sehr geile gegend!



Jau Col de la Schlucht macht echt Spaß, sehr schöner rollerberg
Allerdings weiß ich bis heute nicht wie die aussicht vom Hohneck aus ist


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Da ist grad ein hübscher 29er Carbonrahmen im Bikemarkt. Direkt mal eine Anfrage rausgeschickt. Wenn aber keine Abholung möglich ist, so wie es im Artikel steht ist das für mich sowieso gestorben. Wuppertal ist nun nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Der mattschwarze, Marcel? Den habe ich gestern auch gesehen. Könnte man was mit anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Genau der. Ich gucke von Zeit zu Zeit mal in den Bikemarkt da ich noch nach einem leichten Ersatz fürs Fuji suche.

Wäre dann sogar leichter, günstiger und mit 2 * Flaha > als der Dirty Harry


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau.
> 
> Ne jetzt mal ohne Flax, da würde ich sehen, dass ich einen GPS Tracker da iwe einverpflanze. Sagt mal kennt sich eine vo euch mit sowas aus? Wäre ja auch ne Idee für die "normalen" bikes, wenns nicht zu teuer ist
> 
> ...


Sehr schön! 


...bis auf's Wetter


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Bike- Urlaub ist schon was Feines, schade das die Sonne nicht raus kam.
Auf so ein saftiges Steak hätte ich jetzt auch (zum) Bock


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> okayo Constantin...wie siehts bei dir jetzt aus Veikko???


Jut


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt. Ich bin auch verdammt zufrieden.
> *Die 140er Scheibe hinten bremst ziemlich gut, hätte ich nicht gedacht*. Und zwischen der XT und der LX davor liegen komischerweise auch Welten...
> *Die Wohnung gehört übrigens nicht mir sondern meinem Mitbewohner. Ich wohne hier nur für das letzte Semester und habe das Foto im Wohnzimmer gemacht*.




Trotzdem schön


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Haha, was für eine Resonanz  Danke dafür
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wäre denn, wenn du die XT von MadLine eloxieren ließest?

Schwarzer Balg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und 29er LRS dürfen mMn wirklich keine 1800g oder so wiegen. Das wirkt wie 2000g beim 26"..


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Constantin es sind nur drei Posts pro per Person hintereinander zugelassen! 
Außer bei Jens III. weil er so langsam schreibt und dann der Bezug zum Thema verloren gehen könnte bis er fertig ist!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Traumrahmen habe ich schon im Kopf, aber der wird wohl erstmal ein traum bleiben:
> http://r2-bike.com/REWEL-Titan-Rahmen-MTB-29
> 
> Den mit S-Bent Streben, Leftysteuerrohr, PM aufnahme und BSA Lager



Wozu bietet R2 sowas eigentlich an? Sollte man sich da nicht direkt an Rewel wenden? Mit Rewel habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber natürlich ist das auch bei mir außerhalb des finanziell Verkraftbaren.
Wäre schon was Feines, so mit Fatty-Steuerrohr und so...



maddda schrieb:


> Das hier war das Trio schlechthin: Lama, Pferd und Esel:



In Südafrika gab es neben dem Campus einen kleinen Zoo. Dort gab es ein Gehege, in dem eine Ziege und ein (junges) Flusspferd zusammengelebt haben.

Das Wetter sieht jetzt nicht so super einladend aus. Täuscht das?



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Was wäre denn, wenn du die XT von MadLine eloxieren ließest?



Nachdem ich einmal eine patzige Antwort auf eine Anfrage bekommen habe, nur weil ihm das zu wenig/zu kleine Teile waren, werde ich mich definitiv nicht an diesen Typen wenden. Außerdem habe ich keine Ersatzkurbel. Und die Wartezeiten sind ja wohl nicht ganz ohne, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Constantin es sind nur drei Posts pro per Person hintereinander zugelassen!
> Außer bei Jens III. weil er so langsam schreibt und dann der Bezug zum Thema verloren gehen könnte bis er fertig ist!


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bike- Urlaub ist schon was Feines, schade das die Sonne nicht raus kam.
> Auf so ein saftiges Steak hätte ich jetzt auch (zum) Bock





> Sehr schön!
> 
> 
> ...bis auf's Wetter



Dafür hatten wir letztes Jahr durchgehend gutes Wetter und es hat ja nur 2 Tage geregnet...gibt kein falsches Wetter nur falsche Kleidung


> Mein Traumrahmen habe ich schon im Kopf, aber der wird wohl erstmal ein traum bleiben:
> http://r2-bike.com/REWEL-Titan-Rahmen-MTB-29
> 
> Den mit S-Bent Streben, Leftysteuerrohr, PM aufnahme und BSA Lager
> ...



Ka warum die das anbieten



> In Südafrika gab es neben dem Campus einen kleinen Zoo. Dort gab es ein Gehege, in dem eine Ziege und ein (junges) Flusspferd zusammengelebt haben.
> 
> Das Wetter sieht jetzt nicht so super einladend aus. Täuscht das?



Auch nicht schlecht


Wetter war wirklich nicht sooo Porno, aber eigentlich noch  ganz ok


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wozu bietet R2 sowas eigentlich an? Sollte man sich da nicht direkt an Rewel wenden? Mit Rewel habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber natürlich ist das auch bei mir außerhalb des finanziell Verkraftbaren.
> Wäre schon was Feines, so mit Fatty-Steuerrohr und so...
> 
> 
> ...


*Nein, leider nicht.* Es soll später auch noch Niederschlag geben 
Regen satt am Samstag, Sonntag und am Montag leichter Regen -.-

*Ok, verstehe.*


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dafür hatten wir letztes Jahr durchgehend gutes Wetter und es hat ja nur 2 Tage geregnet...*gibt kein falsches Wetter nur falsche Kleidung*


Das sagt man so, doch trifft das für mich nicht zu.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau.
> 
> Ne jetzt mal ohne Flax, da würde ich sehen, dass ich einen GPS Tracker da iwe einverpflanze. Sagt mal kennt sich eine vo euch mit sowas aus? Wäre ja auch ne Idee für die "normalen" bikes, wenns nicht zu teuer ist


 
Der Tracker wär dann auch bloß mit fort, oder würde einfach ausgebaut werden oder das Rad verschwindet in einer Tiefgarage.
Das sicherste ist immer noch, nicht aus den Augen lassen und gut anschließen.




mindestens 2 Stück davon an ordentlichen Wandankern


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

> Der Tracker wär dann auch bloß mit fort, oder würde einfach ausgebaut werden oder das Rad verschwindet in einer Tiefgarage.
> Das sicherste ist immer noch, nicht aus den Augen lassen und gut anschließen.



Dan würde ich irgendwie im Rahmen versteckt bekommen...sodass den so schnell keiner findet, geht ja nur dadrum, dass man es iwe orten kann
Fragt sich ob und wie gut son teil im Rahmen noch funktioniert...

Teuerer als nen schloss sind die a net: hab mal geschaut:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/....ac=beratung_hobby_outdoor_gps_tracker_373775


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Constantin es sind nur drei Posts pro per Person hintereinander zugelassen!
> Außer bei Jens III. weil er so langsam schreibt und dann der Bezug zum Thema verloren gehen könnte bis er fertig ist!


Veikko, das machst Du richtig,----baue hier ruhig Deinen "Stress" ab----wir sind hart im Nehmen 

Das Bild musste jetzt aber nochmal sein



Der Könnte zu Deiner Sippe gehören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Dan würde ich irgendwie im Rahmen versteckt bekommen...sodass den so schnell keiner findet, geht ja nur dadrum, dass man es iwe orten kann
> Fragt sich ob und wie gut son teil im Rahmen noch funktioniert...
> 
> Teuerer als nen schloss sind die a net: hab mal geschaut:
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/....ac=beratung_hobby_outdoor_gps_tracker_373775


 
Wenn, dann könnte man das Teil im Sattel integrieren


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn, dann könnte man das Teil im Sattel integrieren


Sitzrohr, über'm Tretlager.


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn, dann könnte man das Teil im Sattel integrieren


Der Philipp kann nix in Anbauteilen verstecken, weil er die ja immer putt macht! Bei dem geht nur IM Rahmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Für das Sitzrohr ist das Teil zu groß (55x65x22?)und wär eventuell auch abgeschirmt bei Metallrahmen.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Bei meinem Carbonrahmen würds ja gehen, wenn man a bisserl sucht findet man die Dinger bestimmt auch in länglicher/kleinerer Form....evtl mal beim MI6 anfragen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei meinem Carbonrahmen würds ja gehen, wenn man a bisserl sucht findet man die Dinger bestimmt auch in länglicher/kleinerer Form....evtl mal beim MI6 anfragen


 
 Die könnten dann auch gleich Deinen Trainingsplan überwachen und auswerten.


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2013)

Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht da und schon muss man wieder 3 Seiten lesen....

Schöne Fotos vom Urlaub! 

Mein Traumrahmen ist nicht ganz so utopisch. Im Bikemarkt gibt's noch einen neuen Yeti Arc... Das wäre was feines.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> *Da ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht da und schon muss man wieder 3 Seiten lesen*....
> 
> Schöne Fotos vom Urlaub!
> 
> Mein Traumrahmen ist nicht ganz so utopisch. Im Bikemarkt gibt's noch einen neuen Yeti Arc... Das wäre was feines.


Typisch CC-Talk E-T-W-R.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Das würde ich auch gerne durch den Wald scheuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne durch den Wald scheuchen
> 
> [FAT TIRE BIKE+LEFTY]


In dieser Sache sind wir uns mal einig 

Auf sowas hätte ich auch Bock.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Mit vernünftigen Bremsen gerne...so tolle sachen an dem Rad und dann mechanische Discs


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, Dir entgeht auch nichts, ich hatte es noch garnicht gemerkt weil mir nur die interessanten Scheiben aufgefallen sind.

(bin jetzt erstmal zum Training)


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß!


Ich bin hier schon wieder in Aufbruchstimmung...morgen um 8 muss ich schon losfahren...sind aber nur knapp 200km bis zum Alfsee und morgen früh sollte eigentlich alles leer sein


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mit vernünftigen Bremsen gerne...so tolle sachen an dem Rad und dann mechanische Discs



Komischerweise sind an vielen ziemlich guten, eher außergewöhnlichen Rädern mechanische Scheibenbremsen verbaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Komischerweise sind an vielen ziemlich guten, eher außergewöhnlichen Rädern mechanische Scheibenbremsen verbaut.




Wartungsarmut, verstellbare Kolben, _Funktion_.


Ich für meinen Teil würde klar eine gute hydraulische Scheibenbremse bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Ich auch, aber nur britische


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber nur britische


...ich preferiere die Stopper aus Taiwan


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

Hauptache nix amerikanisches...Brachiale power aber bei kleinigkeiten muss man tollerant sein


----------



## Junior97 (24. Mai 2013)

Die BB7 sind ja auch nicht schlecht ! 
Die haben ordentlich Power


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber nur britische



So sieht's aus!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wartungsarmut, verstellbare Kolben, _Funktion_.
> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil würde klar eine gute hydraulische Scheibenbremse bevorzugen.



Meine BB5 ist klasse


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2013)

Am Crosser ist das auch etwas Anderes.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Bremsleistung ist trotzdem klasse?!
Klar wegen Gewicht und Optik würde ich eine hydraulische Bremse bevorzugen.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

bei mir sind heute die halter für die XTR shifter gekommen von KCNC. Montiert und 

Neue ikon reifen sind auch eingetroffen und zusätzlich neue xtr shifter mit schelle.
 @Veikko

wie siehts mit den reifen aus???


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Achja, nach dem Campuslauf konnte meine Mutter meine abgelaufenen Schuhe nicht mit ansehen und hat mir neue Laufschuhe spendiert. Ich hatte da vorhin echt eine Offenbarung 

Mein Paps meinte ich muss dafür mindestens eine 33er Zeit auf 10km laufen 

Die Gabel konnte ich nun auch auspacken. Komplett neue Krone + Innenleben.
Morgen muss ich dann mal den Schaft kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2013)

für veikko

hier werden sie gemessen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445970&page=123

kannst schauen...erfahrungsbericht ist eigentlich immer gleich...wenns nass ist verlieren sie natürlich an haftung, aber du bist ja nur bei schönesm wetter unterwegs...


----------



## Junior97 (24. Mai 2013)

@Lupus BB7 reicht am Hiller  also die kann was fahre die aber auch mit 203mm scheibe vorne und 185mm hinten.


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> für veikko
> 
> hier werden sie gemessen...
> 
> ...



Ja, seitdem mir letztens an der Eisdiele bei dem nassen Pflaster der Seiteständer wegrutschte und dabei der eine Rückspiegel abgebrochen ist fahr ich nur noch bei Sonne!


----------



## Junior97 (24. Mai 2013)

Das sind ja gar keine Nike Free man Marcel


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

Mensch ich nutze das Material das ich gesponsort bekomme


----------



## Junior97 (24. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mensch ich nutze das Material das ich gesponsort bekomme



Zum laufen sind die auch nicht so finde ich 
Zum so anziehen Prima aber beim Laufen komm ich net mit klar


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2013)

So ich bin raus für heute! Nacht Jungens!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2013)

N8 Philipp


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bremsleistung ist trotzdem klasse?!
> *Klar wegen Gewicht und Optik würde ich eine hydraulische Bremse bevorzugen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ach gleich gehts looooooooos.....24h DM im 8er mixed ich komme


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß, keine Pannen & Stürze sowie maximalen Erfolg!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits!
Viel Erfolg Philipp, auf das Deine Runden Regenfrei und Dein Bike Heil bleiben


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2013)

Moin!


Viel Spaß und ebenfalls ein bestmögliches Resultat, Philipp!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, keine Pannen & Stürze sowie maximalen Erfolg!


 
moin, von mir natürlich auch

UND wer hat den REGEN schon wieder angestellt?????


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

Bei uns scheint die Sonne schon die ganze Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei uns scheint die Sonne schon die ganze Zeit...




Hier auch!

Gleich Rasenmähen und dann Gabel kürzen, Kralle einschlagen und nach 2 Wochen wieder aufs Bike.
Morgen steht ja schon XCO Betzdorf an


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Mai 2013)

hmm, schönes Wetter war gestern naja vielleicht schafft es ja noch die Sonne


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

.....über den Wolken
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dILnyU147x8"]Ãber den Wolken - Reinhard Mey (DiG Guitar Cover) - YouTube[/nomedia]
Wollte ich sagen


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

Für Alle die Im Regen sitzen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxOH6IQPCQY&feature=endscreen"]How To: Manuals - YouTube[/nomedia]

Theorie - Unterricht


----------



## BENDERR (25. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hier auch!
> 
> Gleich Rasenmähen und dann Gabel kürzen, Kralle einschlagen und nach 2 Wochen wieder aufs Bike.
> Morgen steht ja schon XCO Betzdorf an



hätte es in unserem landesverband kein so hick-hack gegeben wär ich auch da morgen..
so fahr ich aber hier nen marathon. auch gut .. bis aufs wetter :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

Veikko, Einen darf ich noch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEJpC55fcKQ"]How To: Bunny Hop - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BENDERR (25. Mai 2013)

hab dich gerettet. bist wieder bei 3


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

Danke, weil ohne Drops kommt man nicht ordentlich durch den Wald

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KmqtzIhRCv4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hätte es in unserem landesverband kein so hick-hack gegeben wär ich auch da morgen..
> so fahr ich aber hier nen marathon. auch gut .. bis aufs wetter :/



Schade, hätte man sich mal getroffen.
Fährst eigentlich auch mit Lizenz?


----------



## Metrum (25. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Nur Stress am morgen hier aber die Sonne scheint und ich darf dann bestimmt bald raus. 
Jens III du hast doch eh ne Sondergenehmigung fürs posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schade, hätte man sich mal getroffen.
> Fährst eigentlich auch mit Lizenz?



jop. gibt ja noch mehr rennen.. klappt bestimmt irgendwann mal  
ja, das erste jahr jetzt mit lizenz.. da gehts schon ein bisschen mehr zur sache


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Wobei der Umstieg schon hart ist. Von Vorne nach Hinten. 

Im Marathon ändert sich logischerweise nicht viel. Eher besser wenn es einen Lizenzstartblock gibt


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2013)

Da könnt Ihr ja garnicht richtig Feiern, wenn ihr Morgen gut durch den Wald Kommen wollt


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Was will ich auch groß mit Fußball?
Hab mir auch vorgenommen deutlich seltener Feiern zu gehen und weniger Alkohol.

Ich merke richtig wie meine Leistungsfähigkeit dadurch nachlässt...


----------



## BENDERR (25. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wobei der Umstieg schon hart ist. Von Vorne nach Hinten.
> 
> Im Marathon ändert sich logischerweise nicht viel. Eher besser wenn es einen Lizenzstartblock gibt



naja, ganz nach hinten gings nicht.. aber man merkt schon, dass der umgang der fahrer untereinander im rennen auch schon etwas rauer ist ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Die ersten XC Rennen im Jahr fehlt etwas an Spritzigkeit. Wobei in Haltern auch viele Pros dabei waren, die jetzt in Nove Mesto fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2013)

gehe gleich mal noch arbeiten...
eigentlich hätte ich ja frei aber man braucht ich...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Mai 2013)

Tach_chen_!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo Marcooooooo...

los aufs rad mit dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Wie gut die DT auf einmal funktioniert


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie gut die DT auf einmal funktioniert


 

Cool...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte sonst beim Ausfedern auch ein leichtes "Plöng". Dachte das sei bei der Gabel normal.
Ansprechverhalten besser, Federwegskennlinie progressiver und die Zugstufeneinstellung lässt sich satter drehen.

Da hab ich wohl nicht nur eine neue Krone sondern auch neues Innenleben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie gut die DT auf einmal funktioniert


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2013)

Kurzes Update 
Sind jetzt auf Platz 1 bei den 8er Mixed haben gerade überholt und liegen jetzt bei 2,5 min Vorsprung


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Kurzes Update
> Sind jetzt auf Platz 1 bei den 8er Mixed haben gerade überholt und liegen jetzt bei 2,5 min Vorsprung



FETT  

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Mai 2013)

Nabend Marco und Rest!

Philipp gebt weiter Gas, damit ein ausführlicher Rennbericht mit Platz 1 endet!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2013)

Platz 1 klingt ja schonmal nicht so verkehrt  Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2013)

So kurzes Update wir führen immernoch mit ca 7 min
Mittlerweile regnetnes aber so stark bzw die Strecke is so verschlammt, dass man fast 50% läuft. Mittlerweile haben die Sanitäter viel zu tun. Hier hoffe. Mittlerweile alle auf einen Rennabbruch, es is momentan extrem gefährlich durch unumgehbare stahlbrücken usw. Weiterfahren werden wir in jedem Fall aber das rennen nicht zu unterbrechen wäre mmn von dem Veranstalter verantwortungslos


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

Hut ab Philipp!!!!
Aber klingt schon recht arg und ich hoffe ihr kommt heil auf dem 1.Platz an.
Drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Hopp, Hopp, Hopp haltet durch und macht schön Vorsichtig,
1:00---Noch 30 Minuten für Jeden und es wird Hell
Super Leistung bis jetzt


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

So wir haben so wie ich es mitbekommen habe aktuell 2 Runden Vorsprung. Das rennen ist nun vom Veranstalter unterbrochen worden und wird um 8:00 fortgesetzt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Mai 2013)

guten morgen

madda und gehts weiter


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Super drück euch die Daumen, so lange ich noch nicht auf dem Rad sitze 

Gleich ist hier Abfahrt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Mai 2013)

dir auch viel spaß und glück ist es denn bei euch auch so nass


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Hat die ganz Nacht geregnet.

Ist ja auch ein Rennen aus dem ehemaligen Bonnekessel-Regencup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Mai 2013)

hmm...bring doch bitte(wenns paßt) ne Foto mit


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Mai 2013)

Morgen! 

@ Philipp:


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht macht ja die Freundin vom Kollegen ein paar Bilder. Letztes Jahr wars aber selbst dafür zu nass.

Die Strecke ist aber recht geil und bei Matsch schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll.


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

So rennen läuft schon seit 1,5 h wieder. Haben immernoch 2 runde. Vorsprung und die Frau von unseren Verfolgern war immer noch net auffer Strecke.... Die muss aber auf jedenfall noch. Ich denke mal wir Schaukeln das jetzt nach Hausebei den Herren 8ern wären wir überigens auch auf 1
@ Marcel viel erfolg!!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
Da sehen wir bald schöne Matschbilder
Viel Erfolg, Marcel
Glückwunsch den Bayern-Fans, da schmeckt der Regen Heute nach Sekt

Wir waren Gestern auch ein bisschen im Niesel unterwegs, die Saale führt auch reichlich Wasser.
Oben das ist der Napoleon-Stein bei Naumburg.


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

Grad bin ich meine erste Runde nach der Rennunterbrechung Gefahren. Beine waren gut meine letzte Ründe kann ich wohl auf Sicherheit fahren, wenn's so bleibt


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Jens III. so wie deine Frau auf den Bildern immer strahlt würde ich mal drauf achten ob die überhaupt mittritt wenn ihr fahrt!!! 

Philipp, gibts dann wieder nen schönen Rennbericht?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Veikko, diesmal lag es bestimmt an dem eigenwilligen Stativ (ein weggeschissener Papptrinkbecher) und meinen Aufbau-Verrenkungen 

Irgentwo habe ich noch ein Stativ, kann es aber nicht finden.(nicht das in der Hose)


----------



## InoX (26. Mai 2013)

Habe das gerade nicht ganz im Blick. Haben wit einen Erfurter hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, der Flo ist so zwanzig km weg gebürtig - glaub ich.
Da er jetzt aber Jenaer ist darf er das nicht zugeben.


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, diesmal lag es bestimmt an dem eigenwilligen Stativ (ein *weggeschissener* Papptrinkbecher) und meinen Aufbau-Verrenkungen
> 
> Irgentwo habe ich noch ein Stativ, kann es aber nicht finden.(nicht das in der Hose)



Hätte ich gesehen wie du nen Becher weggeschissen hast hätte ich wohl auch lachen müssen!


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> 
> Jens III. so wie deine Frau auf den Bildern immer strahlt würde ich mal drauf achten ob die überhaupt mittritt wenn ihr fahrt!!!
> 
> Philipp, gibts dann wieder nen schönen Rennbericht?!



Gibt dieses mal sogar onboardvideos


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hätte ich gesehen wie du nen Becher weggeschissen hast hätte ich wohl auch lachen müssen!


 
 (ich habe gerade herrlich gelacht)---
Aua, das hätt bestimmt weh getan.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibt dieses mal sogar onboardvideos


 
Super, aber bitte nicht nur in HD, sonst erlebe ich das in meinem Leben nicht mehr


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs

40 min bis start in nove mesto...hopp alle schweizer und natürlich Martin Fanger...unser Clubkollege...Loooosssssss!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Mai 2013)

Moin ihr Prinzen.  

Gestern war ich eine schöne Runde mit Steffen drehen.  -  knappe 45km Trails. Herrlich!! 
Wollte erst das EMD entjunfern, aber vor dem Start habe ich Spiel in der HR-Nabe festgestellt und bin dann auf's  Spearfish umgestiegen.

Später zu Hause dann die HR-Nabe geprüft und repariert. Die Kontermuttern der Lager sind aufgelaufen.
Also Naben gleich geöffnet und gefettet,dann mit Locktite gesichert..

Jetzt warte ich mal auf 1,5h ohne Regen  -  will endlich mal das EMD testen. 

Sobald die Kasse wieder etwas gefüllt ist, muss ein  weiterer LRS her. Dann kann der momentane  LRS im EMD wieder in's Inbred zurück....


Den Rennfahrern heute viel Glück!
 @Jens III     -   Tolle Pics.


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

So Leute wir haben das Ding!!!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Gratulation, super gemacht, grüße auch den Rest, super Leistung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Mai 2013)

Gut gemacht.


----------



## unocz (26. Mai 2013)

Servus jungs,
Sagt mal schÃ¼ttet es bei euch auch schon den ganzen tag. ð­


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

Moin Matze!

Wenns dich tröstet - hier regnet es sei gestern 17:00 durchweg.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Mai 2013)

fein Madda...

kein Regen aber sonst auch net schön

womit war eigentlich gerade herr schurter unterwegs 27,5"??? und die merida full's danach 26" oder 29" sowas gabs früher net


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Mai 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Servus jungs,
> Sagt mal schÃ¼ttet es bei euch auch schon den ganzen tag. ð­



Hier sieht's zumindest fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Tage so aus...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Bekacktestes Rennen ever. 

Ich habe nach einer Runde aufgegeben. Bis zur ersten Abfahrt war ich noch dran, dann hatte ich wie letztes Jahr in Betzdorf aber keine Bremsbeläge mehr und musste da runter eiern.

Die U19er kamen dann schon von Hinten und am Ende der Abfahrt war ich zu schnell und bin vor einen Baum gerutscht. Mit leichten Kopfschmerzen und eigentlich doch guten Beinen die Runde zu Ende gefahren und ausgestiegen.

Betzdorf fahre ich demnächst nur wenn es vorher trocken ist.


Glückwunsch Philipp! Das dürfte wohl für die Pannen in letzter Zeit entschädigen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bekacktestes Rennen ever.
> 
> Ich habe nach einer Runde aufgegeben. Bis zur ersten Abfahrt war ich noch dran, dann hatte ich wie letztes Jahr in Betzdorf aber keine Bremsbeläge mehr und musste da runter eiern.
> 
> ...


Bei so einem Wetter brauchst Du mindestens Vorne 180er Scheiben mit Metallbelägen. (die armen Bäume)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Vorne ging noch halbwegs. Hatte ja auch seit Haltern neue Beläge drauf und seit dem nur ein mal dieses MTB genutzt.

Die hintere Bremsscheibe sieht aus wie sandgestrahlt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Mai 2013)

Gott habt ihr was weggeschrieben... Ob ich das auflesen kann???

Heimweg... Lief sche*** nur 8er obwohl wir bis nachts auf podiumskurs lagen :/

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

> Glückwunsch Philipp! Das dürfte wohl für die Pannen in letzter Zeit entschädigen



Oh ja

Gut einmal habch mich lang gemacht weil mir die Kette runtergefallen ist, aber das hat keine Zeit gekostet und kann schonmal passieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorne ging noch halbwegs. Hatte ja auch seit Haltern neue Beläge drauf und seit dem nur ein mal dieses MTB genutzt.
> 
> Die hintere Bremsscheibe sieht aus wie sandgestrahlt


Das ist normal bei sandigen nassen Strecken---einfach größere Scheiben mit Metallbelägen montieren



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gott habt ihr was weggeschrieben... Ob ich das auflesen kann???
> 
> Heimweg... Lief sche*** nur 8er obwohl wir bis nachts auf podiumskurs lagen :/
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


Hallo Sascha,
Hauptsache Du bis wieder heil zurück.
Da gibt es hier bald reichlich Rennberichte


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich fahre ja sonst nicht nur bei schön Wetter. 
Ist nur doof, dass es bei den anderen halbwegs hält und bei mir eben nicht.

Außerdem werde ich nur für ein Rennen nicht alles umbauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahre ja sonst nicht nur bei schön Wetter.
> Ist nur doof, dass es bei den anderen halbwegs hält und bei mir eben nicht.
> 
> Außerdem werde ich nur für ein Rennen nicht alles umbauen.


 
Bei Sandboden und Wasser ist das leider immer sehr extrem und das Umbauen geht normalerweise sehr schnell, und Shimano-Scheiben und die passenden Adapter sind auch nicht so teuer.
Du wechselst doch bestimmt auch die Reifen, da sind die Scheiben auch schnell getauscht, wenn die Räder einmal raus sind.
Ist doch Schade um jedes abgebrochene Rennen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Mai 2013)

Nabend Jungs.

Wie sind die Meinungen zum heutigen Tatort??  Marcus und Veikko schauen doch auch immer....


*Habe eine Karte von Nina, Jens '(ow) Frau, bekommen. Habe mich sehr darüber gefreut....
Ninas' spezieller Dank geht auch an maddda-Philipp für die Aufkleber.*


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2013)

Marco, jetzt weiß ich mal wie es dir immer nach nem Tatort geht. 
War irgendwie alles bissel unschlüssig und nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Mai 2013)

?...und so geht's mir sonntags immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs.
> 
> Wie sind die Meinungen zum heutigen Tatort??  Marcus und Veikko schauen doch auch immer....
> 
> ...



 Das is ja Lieb, freut mich gerade riesig

  @Marcel mach dir nix draus manchmal ist es einfach sinnvoller ein Rennen nicht zuende zu fahren, bevor man noch mehr Material oder sich selbst Putt macht...

So Leute ich werde jetzt mal pennen... Hab heute Nacht für ein 24h rennen zwar mit vier Stunden dank Rennunterbrechung relativ viel schlAf bekommen, aber eigentlich brauche ich meine 8-9 Stunden 
Heute wird's wohl etwas mehr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Mai 2013)

Die haben dann ja noch Werbung für Tatort.de gemacht. Iwi kann man dort interaktiv mitmachen!? 

Gerade läuft Rocky auf RTL2. Den verstehe ich halbwegs nach 117x anschauen... 


EDIT: @Philipp

Mich hat es auch gefreut...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Sandboden und Wasser ist das leider immer sehr extrem und das Umbauen geht normalerweise sehr schnell, und Shimano-Scheiben und die passenden Adapter sind auch nicht so teuer.
> Du wechselst doch bestimmt auch die Reifen, da sind die Scheiben auch schnell getauscht, wenn die Räder einmal raus sind.
> Ist doch Schade um jedes abgebrochene Rennen.




Nö mach ich eigentlich gar nicht. Im Marathon Drahtreifen (z.Z. Captain/Raceking) und XC Schlauchis (oder wie heute das LR mit dem Captain vorne rein).

Geht mir da auch nicht prinzipiell ums Geld sondern ums bauen. Wenn es für alle Rennen außer Betzdorf funzt, lass ich das Rennen eben aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2013)

Ist auch eine Option, nur schöne, trockene Rennen zu fahren.
Wie heißt es so schön: nopain-nogain 
Wenn Du einen zuverlässigen Wetterpropheten gefunden hast(ca. 4-6 Wochenvorhersage), bitte unbedingt den Link zu mir wegen den Voranmeldungen.

Der Tatort läuft bei uns schon lange nicht mehr, man steigert sich immer so rein und wundert sich dann nur noch wie dumm die Menschheit so ist


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2013)

Moin jungs...

und wieder eine neue woche im leben vom onkel...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2013)

Moin zammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Morgen!

Boah geht's mir grad schlecht. Es kommt gerade zu einem Blitzkrieg in meinem MagenDarmtrakt und mein Dickdarm übernimmt die Rolle des Armen Polens -.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
Da war wohl irgend ein Bier schlecht
Bei uns regnet es immer noch


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2013)

glückwunsch maddda!

hatte mir für gestern ja das Podest vorgenommen, aber erstens kommt es immer anders und zweitens als man denkt. 
im ersten renndrittel war ich noch vorne mit dabei, dann kette im downhill ab, 10 Leute vorbei, hintergehetzt.. gestürzt und für den Rest des Rennens allein gewesen.
dank 5°C und dauerregen bekam ich dann irgendwann auch noch kalt und dann wars ganz vorbei :/

im endeffekt zwar noch 4. in der AK geworden (und nur 13. gesamt), aber das rennen war einfach total ******** und da waren noch Leute vor mir... unfassbar!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Boah geht's mir grad schlecht. Es kommt gerade zu einem Blitzkrieg in meinem MagenDarmtrakt und mein Dickdarm übernimmt die Rolle des Armen Polens -.-



Ich hab auch gerade nen Termin beim siff gemacht,... Aber bei mit ging der spass schon am Freitag los -> konnte Kalorien für max 40 min bunkern,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

Moin in die Runde!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da war wohl irgend ein Bier schlecht



...und bekanntlich ja stets das letzte! 


Hier hat´s jetzt "schon" aufgehört zu regnen. Warte noch ein Stündchen, dann ist es auch bei dir trocken, Jens.


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade nen Termin beim siff gemacht,... Aber bei mit ging der spass schon am Freitag los -> konnte Kalorien für max 40 min bunkern,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Na Super ....Willkomm im Club 



Ich konnte mich eben zu nem halben Glas Cola zwingen. Mehr war net drin...



> glückwunsch maddda!


Danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> glückwunsch maddda!
> 
> hatte mir für gestern ja das Podest vorgenommen, aber erstens kommt es immer anders und zweitens als man denkt.
> im ersten renndrittel war ich noch vorne mit dabei, dann kette im downhill ab, 10 Leute vorbei, hintergehetzt.. gestürzt und für den Rest des Rennens allein gewesen.
> ...


 
Der undankbare 4. ,trotzdem gute Leistung

Die Magenkranken sollten auf Haferschleim-Suppe umsteigen,
gute Besserung

Flo, der Regen macht gerade ne Pause


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Flo, der Regen macht gerade ne Pause



...und hat hier wieder eingesetzt. 


Auch von mir natürlich gute Besserung den Siechenden und Glückwunsch den Siegenden!


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2013)

Wann gibts eigentlich ne Fortsetzung deines Aufbaus, Flo?


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ein total schlechtes Gewissen wegen der langen Stille im Thread, aber das Wetter (und die Bremse) hat mir die Probefahrt bisher total verleidet. 

Das Bike ist fertig aufgebaut und wartet auf hübsches Wetter für Fotos... 
Ich brauche wohl ein kleineres Kettenblatt, da die Übersetzung im 2. Gang mehr als derb ist. Momentan habe ich ja das 44er der XT mit dem 20er Ritzel kombiniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der undankbare 4. ,trotzdem gute Leistung
> 
> Die Magenkranken sollten auf Haferschleim-Suppe umsteigen,
> gute Besserung
> ...



stimmt. die finger konnte ich im ziel garnicht mehr richtig bewegen. füße gingen noch.. da stand zwar schon 1cm hoch die suppe drin, aber dank einer langen laufpassage wurden die wieder halbwegs warm bis ins ziel


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Kinners, bei euch ist doch das ein oder andere Leichtbauteil aus Plastik in Gebrauch. Was für einen Drehmomentschlüssel nutzt ihr zur Montage?
Der Grund: meine Freundin sucht ein Geschenk für ihren Bruder und der hat ein Giant XTC - Plastikrahmen, -lenker und -stütze. Mein Vorschlag war dann ein Drehmomentschlüssel und Montagepaste. Da das Ganze jetzt nicht das Budget sprengen soll (Hazet oder dergleichen fällt somit raus), habe ich mich jetzt für den Drehmomentschlüssel von Würth entschieden. Der ist Baugleich mit dem Syntace, also auch trotz anderslautender Skala von < 4 - 20 Nm einstellbar und wohl sehr brauchbar. Dazu dann noch die gute Dynamic Montagepaste und somit sollten alle Schrauben am Rad, bei denen ein eingehaltenes Drehmoment anzuraten wäre, abgedeckt sein, oder?

Gleich geht's auf's Rad. Vll. nehme ich die Kamera mit. Man muss ja auch der Galerie was bieten können. Und dann Uni-Kram. Uargh...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch einen Würth, ne andere Variante, bin sehr zufrieden. (alle Schrauben und Gewinde leben noch)

Flo, bei der Übersetzung brauchst Du bald ne neue Radhose, das die neue Muskelmasse Platz hat


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2013)

wo wir schon bei werkzeug sind.
kann jmd nen werkzeugkoffer bis ~ 200â¬ empfehlen?

was mir wichtig wÃ¤re:
- inbusset von 2-8mm
- torx
- kassettenabzieher
- kettenpeitsche
- kettennieter
- innenlagerwerkzeug
(ggf. cable cutter)

dieser hier und den da fand ich rein von der beschreibung her brauchbar.

kann ich das wagen oder lieber was anderes kaufen?
also abgesehn von den inbusschlÃ¼sseln werd ich da nix regelmÃ¤Ãig verwenden..
nur hÃ¤tte ich gern mal dieses fahrradspezifische werkzeug, falls man mal ne schnelle reparaturaktion machen muss. 
bisher musste ich dann immer zu nem kollegen mit entsprechender ausrÃ¼stung.. und da ich bald geburtstag habe..,..


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

Werkzeug würde ich mir immer einzeln zulegen und auf die Qualität achten.
Muss ja nicht das Teuerste sein. Die Koffer sind zwar häufig recht umfangreich für wenig Geld, haben aber bei nahezu allen Teilen eine eher geringe Haltbarkeit.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2013)

jaa. 
das hab ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gelesen.
aber das gute an so nem koffer ist halt: man hat erstmal alles was so an reparaturen anfallen kann da.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Hab' die Karre heute mal wieder ordentlich zugesifft. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass das so sauber ist. Hier allerdings noch sauber...


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> aber das gute an so nem koffer ist halt: man hat erstmal alles was so an reparaturen anfallen kann da.



Das ist genau das Trügerische daran. Schlechtes Werkzeug zerstört aber auch gern Schrauben aufgrund schlechter Passung oder Haut und Fleisch aufgrund plötzlicher Materialermüdung... 

Wenn du sofort alles benötigst, führt natürlich kein Weg daran vorbei, aber wenn du auf Dauer Freude damit haben willst, dann siehe oben!


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2013)

Ist der Sattel schon angenehmer?

Hatte auch einen kompletten Koffer und wÃ¼rde das nie wieder machen. 

Lieber nen anstÃ¤ndigen Nusskasten. Nen guten Imbussatz (Proxxon, birzmann), nen 15 er SchlÃ¼ssel (birzmann mit ratsche), nen kettennieter und so'n Ding fÃ¼r die Kassette. Sollte mit 200â¬ dicke machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist der Sattel schon angenehmer?



Unangenem war er ja nie. Hat sich halt gut gesessen. Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig 

Zu Werkzeugkoffern: ich glaube, ich habe noch keinen "Komplettkoffer" gesehen, in dem nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit irgendwas rostete.
Ich habe mal mit einem von Rose gearbeitet. Die Reifenheber und der Kurbelabzieher (damals noch Vierkant) haben nach kürzester Zeit aufgegeben. Mit der Kettenpeitsche und dem Cassettenabzieher arbeite ich noch heute...
Ich würde mir aber definitiv nach und nach die Werkzeuge zulegen. Oder zusammen"borgen" - in meinem Werkzeugkasten gehören einige Sachen nicht mir


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, die Kettenpeitsche habe ich vergessen.

Hast du was von mir?


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Trügerische daran. Schlechtes Werkzeug zerstört aber auch gern Schrauben aufgrund schlechter Passung oder Haut und Fleisch aufgrund plötzlicher Materialermüdung...
> 
> Wenn du sofort alles benötigst, führt natürlich kein Weg daran vorbei, aber wenn du auf Dauer Freude damit haben willst, dann siehe oben!



nein, das natürlich nicht.
aber momentan hab ich mir halt eine werkzeugkiste zusammengesucht. (inbus, torx, schraubenzieher, zange etc.) 
im winter musste ich dann aber kassette/kette wechseln und dafür fehlte dann das werkzeug -> erst zum kollegen rennen, werkzeug ausleihen etc. pp.
daher dachte ich, wäre so ein koffer vl keine schlechte idee, da man dann halt alles was man für reparaturen/wartung so braucht erstmal da hat.

aber denke dann werd ich mir wirklich lieber einzelne werkzeuge kaufen.


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> nein, das natürlich nicht.
> aber momentan hab ich mir halt eine werkzeugkiste zusammengesucht. (inbus, torx, schraubenzieher, zange etc.)
> im winter musste ich dann aber kassette/kette wechseln und dafür fehlte dann das werkzeug -> erst zum kollegen rennen, werkzeug ausleihen etc. pp.
> daher dachte ich, wäre so ein koffer vl keine schlechte idee, da man dann halt alles was man für reparaturen/wartung so braucht erstmal da hat.
> ...



Da ärgerst du dich weniger.
Von dem was ich nachgekauft habe ist noch alles ganz. Mit dem alten Werkzeug musste ich oft aufgeben, weil es aufgegeben hat. Das ist dann noch ärgerlicher als das Zeug gar nicht zu haben.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Mai 2013)

lupus dein F700 ist sehr schön geworden und paßt es so weit??
und es war so schön sauber dieses schöne Wetter...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hast du was von mir?



Nein. Alle geborgten Werkzeuge sind von ein und derselben Person, die fast gar nicht mehr Rad fährt und blöd aus der Wäsche schauen wird, falls doch mal was am Rad zu tun ist - dem Schwager nämlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte mir auch mal so nen *********koffer gekauft, für um die 50 oder so und da ist noch alles nutzbar außer der Pedalschlüssel. Dazu noch den schon genannten Nusskasten von Proxxon wo auch Miniinbusschlüssel drin sind ( z. Bspl. für die Foxkappendemontage). Den Rest ( vernünftiger Inbussatz, Kabelschneider, etc.) dazu kaufen. Habe natürlich alles andere schon in vernünftiger Qualität, als Handwerkerkönig, da gehabt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> lupus dein F700 ist sehr schön geworden und paßt es so weit??
> und es war so schön sauber dieses schöne Wetter...



Die letzten Tage hat's gut geregnet und dadurch war es heute matschig - was soll ich machen? 
Passt alles bestens. Das OR ist 2 cm länger als beim F2000 aber einen großen Unterschied macht das nicht. Fährt sich einfach so, wie ich es erwarte.


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2013)

Man muss ja nur mal fragen. Werkzeug verborgt man ja auch nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Ach, wenn man genau weiß, dass man die Person noch oft genug sehen wird, verborgt man das schonmal. Das hat mich zwar schonmal ein Innenlagerwerkzeug gekostet, aber was soll's. Das könnte ich bei den heutigen Lagern eh nicht mehr verwenden. Außerdem bekommt er das ja wieder. Wir wohnen ja bald wieder in derselben Stadt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Werkzeug würde ich mir immer einzeln zulegen und auf die Qualität achten.
> Muss ja nicht das Teuerste sein. Die Koffer sind zwar häufig recht umfangreich für wenig Geld, haben aber bei nahezu allen Teilen eine eher geringe Haltbarkeit.


 
Immer einzeln kaufen und auf Qualität achten, gerade bei Inbus und Co.. Die Spezialwerkzeuge habe ich von Shimano---preiswert u. gut.
Dazu noch einen schönen Rollkontainer (der wird nach u. nach voll) 



BENDERR schrieb:


> jaa.
> das hab ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gelesen.
> aber das gute an so nem koffer ist halt: man hat erstmal alles was so an reparaturen anfallen kann da.


 
Das Zeug in den Koffern in der Preislage ist immer aus sehr weichen Materialien und hält nur gelegentlichen Gebrauch aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Man muss ja nur mal fragen. Werkzeug verborgt man ja auch nicht.


Alles was mit "F" anfängt, verborgt man nur ungern---Fahrrad, Fahrzeuge, Füller, Fernseher, Frau(eigene)---Fachwerkstattausrüstung


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> lupus dein F700 ist sehr schön geworden und paßt es so weit??
> und es war so schön sauber dieses schöne Wetter...


Ich habe gehört das bei Euch die Sonne scheint(Greifswald)



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' die Karre heute mal wieder ordentlich zugesifft. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass das so sauber ist. Hier allerdings noch sauber...


 
Schöner Blauer "Erlkönig" ist ja nicht ganz zu sehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das bei Euch die Sonne scheint(Greifswald)



Naja, Greifswald liegt ja nicht auf Usedom. Da kann das Wetter schonmal unterschiedlich sein. Viel weiter westlich scheint allerdings die Sonne, das kann ich bezeugen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Mai 2013)

bin heute morgen mit blauen Himmel aufgestanden und bist jetzt hat das Wetter auch gut durchgehalten, war ein schöner Tag


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

So langsam gehts mir wieder besser.

Mir ist zwar immernoch relativ schlecht, aber ich denke mal morgen ist das weg

Hab heute morgen innerhalb von 3h fast nen Kilo verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, Greifswald liegt ja nicht auf Usedom. Da kann das Wetter schonmal unterschiedlich sein. Viel weiter westlich scheint allerdings die Sonne, das kann ich bezeugen.


Ich meinte auch nur allgemein die Gegend, Greifswald ist ja fast in der Nähe

Bist Du gerade in Spanien?-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ach in Flensburg 



maddda schrieb:


> So langsam gehts mir wieder besser.
> 
> Mir ist zwar immernoch relativ schlecht, aber ich denke mal morgen ist das weg
> 
> Hab heute morgen innerhalb von 3h fast nen Kilo verloren


Und das meist im Sitzen


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Jau ohne Spaß^^ nur doof das das größtenteils Wasser war...wobei meine Kalorienbilanz ist heute wohl deutlich negativ


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen innerhalb von 3h fast nen Kilo verloren



Und wie sagt man in Bayern: Wenn´s Arschl brummt, is´s Herzl g`sund!


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Genau

WObei mir immer öfter auffällt, dass der menschl Körper teilweise eine Fehlkonstruktion ist^^

Habe das Video schon fertig bearbeitet und jetzt exportiere ich es gerade auf meinen Rechner.

Mit Glück könnt ihr es noch Heute abend, aber spätestens morgen dann anschauen


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> WObei mir immer öfter auffällt, dass der menschl Körper teilweise eine Fehlkonstruktion ist^^











Ich verstehe...


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe...



Hast du die Flasche heil wieder rausbekommen Flo?


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Alles was mit "F" anfängt, verborgt man nur ungern---Fahrrad, Fahrzeuge, Füller, Fernseher, Feikko, Frau(eigene)---Fachwerkstattausrüstung



Stimmt Jens!


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe...


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du die Flasche heil wieder rausbekommen Flo?



Ich mag meine Coke ein bisschen angewärmt. Frag mich nachher nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Klar - und außerdem ist es mit dem aufstehen auch blöd wenns grad sooo schön ist!


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Ach ja, übrigens weiß ich jetzt was der LRS am Scandal wiegt, weil heute einer so nen DT LRS in den Markt gestellt hat. Er schreibt 1890g und will ihn für 300 verticken.  Also wenn sich da echt ein Hirni findet der soviel dafür hinlegt verkaufe ich meinen auch sofort!!!!
Habe heute die Kassette endlich mal gewechselt und schonmal 150g gespart. Jetzt ist der Panzer bei knapp unter 11kg.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Klar - und außerdem ist es mit dem aufstehen auch blöd wenns grad sooo schön ist!



`S spannt aber auch ein bisschen. 


Du weißt ja, wohin die Angebote mit den ambitionierten Preisen gehören! Das erweitert außerdem die Käuferschicht...


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Ich fürchte wenn´s nicht mehr spannt besteht die Gefahr dass die Flasche ganz verschwindet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Nabend, Männer,
(Jungs streichen bitte den Beitrag)
Wenn ihr gerade bei angewärmten Getränken seit, könnt Ihr unter Bing/Bilder die Bottle (siehe unten) suchen-----Was es Alles gibt

 --- cycling_bottle_hd.jpg ---


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Soo das Video läd grad bei Youtube hoch....laut dem Youtubeladebalken noch 36 Stunden9Gb halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo das Video läd grad bei Youtube hoch....laut dem Youtubeladebalken noch 36 Stunden9Gb halt



56k Modem über W Lan Stick?


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Nee ist DSL und Kabel

Wobei auf die Minuten von Youtube kann man auch net sehr viel geben.,..


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Wieviel Minuten hat das Video?


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Und in HD damit es Jens III nicht ansehen kann?


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Das Video hat ca 23min....eine Runde halt.

 @Jens du kannst die Auflösung ja bei Youtube runterstellen


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Hättest ja schneller fahren können dann würde es schneller laden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

selbst in 360er Aufl. kann ich mir öfters ein neues Bier holen---natürlich kalt


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Dann hättet ihr aber weniger zu gucken


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch noch am ueberlegen. Ein teamfahrer ist die strecke mit meiner gopro gefahren... sind 40minuten,... aber er hat die cam recht tief eingestellt... mal sehen, vllt lad ich es morgen mal hoch... die strecke in finale ist einfach zu porno!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> selbst in 360er Aufl. kann ich mir öfters ein neues Bier holen---natürlich kalt



Weniger als360 kann ich gar net bei meinem Programm runterschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Bei Youtube geht's bis 240p runter, richtig schnelles Internet liegt bei uns leider nicht an. Die haben bestimmt gedacht, wer so langsam schreibt brauch nicht mehr


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Wenns bis 240 runter geht isses doch Top


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Youtube geht's bis 240p runter, richtig schnelles Internet liegt bei uns leider nicht an. Die haben bestimmt gedacht, wer so langsam schreibt brauch nicht mehr




Also ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass die Anbieter sich bei der bereitgestellten Geschwindigkeit an der durchschnittlichen regionalen Auffassungsgabe der Bewohner orientieren!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also ich meine mal gelesen zu haben dass die Anbieter sich bei der bereitgestellten Geschwindigkeit an der durchschnittlichen regionalen Auffassungsgabe der Bewohner orientieren!


Du meinst, ich sollte mich mal beschweren und 120p verlangen, damit ich nicht immer so gehetzt bin, das hält doch keiner aus , 23Min ohne Pause


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2013)

Ihr Quatschköppe! 


Ich frage mich was heute beim Laufen abging. Heute das erste Mal mit den neuen Schuhen und das fühlte sich auch erst komisch an, dann ging es ganz gut.

Wirklich angestrengt habe ich mich nicht und siehe da, 10km in 44:32h @160bpm avg 

Das wäre wirklich mehr als mein Vater mir für gut passende und bequeme Laufschuhe prognostiziert hat


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hättest ja schneller fahren können dann würde es schneller laden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Tach! 

War heute mal mit dem Alu-Niner "antesten"...


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

Die Jacke passt farblich nicht zum Bike Marco. 

Sieht aber schön bissig aus die Kiste, vorallem auf dem unteren Bild!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Mai 2013)

hmm vom Bike sieht man ja net so viel ;-) aber schön ist es doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Mai 2013)

Veikko meinst du Rosa hätte besser gepaßt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Jacke passt farblich nicht zum Bike Marco.
> 
> Sieht aber schön bissig aus die Kiste, vorallem auf dem unteren Bild!



Oh, ein Lob von dir...   .... gleich ein _*X*_ in den Kalender gemacht..  


Das ist eine Windjacke zum Abfahren.... Bin ´ne Frierhutzel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Veikko meinst du Rosa hätte besser gepaßt



M..L !!   ....  ....


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2013)

Geil geworden das Gerät!!!!

Gefällt mir richtig gut 


Mein Magen grummelt immernoch vor sich hin... Aber es ist deutlich besser geworden, ich hoffe, dass der Mist morgen früh ausgestanden ist, will nix in der Uni verpassen, heute hätte ich zum Glück nur eine Übung gehabt... Ich hoffe mal das war's jetzt

Nacht Leute


----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oh, ein Lob von dir...   .... gleich ein _*X*_ in den Kalender gemacht..
> 
> 
> Das ist eine Windjacke zum Abfahren.... Bin ´ne Frierhutzel.



Na, bin ich soooo schlimm Marco?! Ich lobe doch immer wenn mir was gefällt! 
Mag halt nur keine Mods. 

Frierhutzel klingt lustig. Besser als wieder erkältet zu sein!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Die beiden günstigsten Bikes im Stall machen beide RIESEN Spaß...   Inbred wie EMD  -  Beides echte Spaßbikes und nicht so empfindlich.  
..und beide "gefühlt" auch schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Na, bin ich soooo schlimm Marco?!* Ich lobe doch immer wenn mir was gefällt!
> Mag halt nur keine Mods.



Jaaaahaaaa....  


 Alles gut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder, ich bin neidisch auf das schöne Wetter bei Euch, das Bike ist auch sehr schön geworden und fährt sich bestimmt auch gut.
Was bringt es jetzt auf die Waage?
Da brauchst Du jetzt nur noch ein paar Zwillingsbrüder oder Bikestreichlerinnen wegen der artgerechten Haltung und Benutzung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Nabend Jens.

Danke.
Hab´s gar nicht gewogen. 

Streicheln tue ich selbst. Kann einfach keiner besser....


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2013)

Marco, denkst Du auch mal an das Bike und hast es gefragt was ihm besser gefällt, also wenn ich ein sportliches(r) Neunundzwanziger wär hätte ich den Streichler gern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Mai 2013)

Joa, hat was....     ..


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Moin Marcel und Rest!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2013)

Moin Veikko!

Alles fit bei dir?


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, war schon schlimmer. 
Wenigstens ist es heut mal wieder trocken. Noch paar Dinge erledigen und dann gehts aufs Bike. Ab heute Abend ist schon wieder Regen angesagt.


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2013)

moin jungs,

onkel ich fahre nun doch den powertrack und nichjt den marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2013)

morgen... solangsam bin ich auch wieder richtig angekommen 
mal schauen, vllt gehts nachher nochmal aufg dne kandel. das wetter ist ja deluxe... wer weis wie lange


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

So´n Tag geht aber auch rum wie nix!
Wird schon wieder dunkel draußen!!!!


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> So´n Tag geht aber auch rum wie nix!
> Wird schon wieder dunkel draußen!!!!




aha


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Hast du Sonne in Miami Beach, Matze?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> onkel ich fahre nun doch den powertrack und nichjt den marathon




Was den Matze...die 50er???

Da gehts ja mehr bergab als bergauf???

Na ja, ich muss ja mit freundin...sie möchte ja die 77er fahrn. Danach wird sie wieder total kaputt sein


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du Sonne in Miami Beach, Matze?




pausenlos


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Was den Matze...die 50er???
> 
> Da gehts ja mehr bergab als bergauf???
> 
> Na ja, ich muss ja mit freundin...sie möchte ja die 77er fahrn. Danach wird sie wieder total kaputt sein



Der Power Track führt über 89 Kilometer und 2300 Höhenmeter von  Hinterzarten nach Kirchzarten. 


ich machs eigentlich nur wegen dem aftersteg


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Deswegen bist du immer so braun. Aber ich gönns Dir! 

Aftersteg klingt wie aus dem Beate Uhse Katalog.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

aha...dann viel spass auf der strecke. Meien freundin trainiert gerade 12h die woche...
Das bedeutet 2h ppro tag und einer pause...

mal schaun wenn es sie aus den latschen kippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

Morgen!

Ich glaube mein Magen darmmist is über den Berg....

Sitze grad in der Uni, so richtig wohl fühle ich mich nicht, hab seit gestern morgen 2kg abgenommen, ne optimale Regeneration nach nem Rennen sieht anders aus


 @Jens kommt drauf an wie die 2h täglich von deiner Freundin aussehen und ob sie abrupt damit angefangen hat oder langsam gesteigert hat....
Wenn man sowas plötzlich anfängt is das aus den Latschen kippen vorprogrammiert


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

na ja, sie trainiert ja schon regelmässig und hat vorher ca 8h pro woche gemacht. Also sollte das dann schon gehen. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es zu viel ist.

Sie ist kein profi und arbeitet ja auch noch. 

wir werdens sehen. Sie möchte es bis zum rennen in albstadt durchhalten um da dann gut abzuschneiden...


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

Würde auch eher sagen, dass sie lieber 5x die Woche 2h aufm Rad sitzen sollte, einmal 1h regenerativ und einen Tag Pause....sonst Isse nachher nach den6 Tagen immer total Putt...

Also ich würde nicht 6 Tage hintereinander ohne Regeneration trainieren....


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

leider hat sie so ihren kopf und weicht nicht geren von ihrem plan ab. werde es ihr aber mal mitteilen.


----------



## Junior97 (28. Mai 2013)

Frauen machen immer ihr Ding


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Hab heute endlich Bafög bekommen und gleich mal ne Bestellung rausgeschickt.

Hab jetzt mal noch ne Frage. ESIs in chunky oder Race? Sind die Farben wirklich so knallig? Lohnt es sich die "schweren" Dinger zu verbauen? Wie lange halten die?

Oh... War ja mehr als ein Frage..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (28. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich Bafög bekommen und gleich mal ne Bestellung rausgeschickt.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal noch ne Frage. ESIs in chunky oder Race? Sind die Farben wirklich so knallig? Lohnt es sich die "schweren" Dinger zu verbauen? Wie lange halten die?
> 
> Oh... War ja mehr als ein Frage..



Das kommt auf die größe deiner Hände an, wenn du große Hände hast nehm die Chunky wenn nicht dann die Raceer's Edge.


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

Also mir reichen die Edge auch im tiefsten Schlamm ausund ich hab verdammt große Flossen
Die Farben sind wirklich knallig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

dann brauche ich die ESI auch  wo am besten bestellen???


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

http://r2-bike.com/esi-griffe-Racers-edge

Wieso *brauch*st DU sie dann *auch*, Maik?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

brauchen gerade nicht, wollte sie aber mal ausprobieren ....vielleicht baue ich ja mein scandal wieder auf ;-)


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

Also von den ESI bin ich voll überzeugt! Musste bis jetzt immer Lenkerband fahren, weil mir keine Griffe so richtig gepasst hatten, bis ich dann zu den ESI gekommen bin, überigens sind die mitgelieferten endstopfen Top. Weil die bündig Mit der Kante von Lenker abschließen und nich so überstehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2013)

Einen satz esi fuers epic waere auch noch was... 

Ach ja, das epic ist wieder 2x9. In sella die grosse runde mit 4500hm geht glaub ich net mit dem 34er solo 


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

net Sascha  wie meins jetzt ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2013)

Wieso? Hast du nun auch ne lefty drin? 
Ich muss auch sagen, das rad war fuer finale der oberhammer (da noch 1x9)! Ich war noch nie SO schnell auf der strecke unterwegs 
Point and shoot!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Maik hat sich im Netz das Lefty Umbau Kit gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2013)

Was anderes kann man mit so nem zweibeinigen zentrierstaender auch net machen... 
kann ja nur besser werden 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Einen satz esi fuers epic waere auch noch was...
> 
> Ach ja, das epic ist wieder 2x9. In sella die grosse runde mit 4500hm geht glaub ich net mit dem 34er solo



Weichei! *duckundweg*


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

ESI sind cool. Wenn sie mal dreckisch sind einfach mit wasser waschen und sauber sind sie...

Ich hab immer die dicken.
 @Maik
Du würdest lieber dein On One  mal neuaufbaun...ned immer alles umbaun von einem rahmen zum anderen. Ich denke dir ist langweilig darum brauchst du was zum schrauben...

Hätte da noch 2x10 sachen von sram zu hause rumliegen. Nen lenker, nen vorbau, ESI griffe, pedalen, Ketten, da wäre schon bald alles zusammen...


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

Achja endlich haben wir nen Photo von der Siegerehrung in der örtlichen Zeitung entdeckt
War echt ne super truppe


----------



## BENDERR (28. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Ich hab mir mal meine Gedanken zu dem Werkzeug gemacht was ich so benötigen und bin auf diese Liste gekommen:

Kettenpeitsche
Zahnkranzabzieher
Kettennieter
Y-Inbus (4,5,6)
Inbus Set (1,5 - 10)
Cable Cutter
Schraubenzieher Set
Airmax Pro
Innenlagerwerkzeug
(Kurbelabzieher)
(Nippelspanner)

vorhanden ist bereits:
Gummihammer
Torx (T20,25,30)
Seitenschneider
Reifenheber
Entlüftungskit
Maulschlüssel

Denke damit sollte ich bis auf Steuersatz einpressen alle Reparaturen durchführen können!?
Hab ich irgendwas vergessen oder hat jemand was zu dieser Auswahl anzumerken?
Inbusset wollte ich hier Lokal irgendwo kaufen, aber den Rest würde ich dann bestellen, oder hat irgend ein gelistetes Werkzeug qualitätsmängel?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2013)

Nabend, Männer

irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit, 2 Mädels ist klar aber 7 Jungs im Achterteam, da steht bestimmt noch der Sponsor dabei


----------



## BENDERR (28. Mai 2013)

1 mädel, 1 maddda, 6 jungs und der sprecher/siegerehrungsfuzzi/kettenwixe mensch!?


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus die Liste. Ich kann wie gesagt den Proxxon Imbussatz empfehlen. Kostet nen 10er und ist echt top. Gibt's bei bc.

Einen SteuerSatz kannst du auch mit dem Hammer einschlagen. Hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Geht super.


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Ich persönlich mag die Variante des Innenlagerwerkzeuges mehr:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1382/bbt-9-patronenlagerschluessel.html

Maddda ist eigentlich das Video schon hochgeladen? Jens will anfangen mit runterladen da er im August Urlaub hat und es sich da ansehen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich hab mir mal meine Gedanken zu dem Werkzeug gemacht was ich so benötigen und bin auf diese Liste gekommen:
> 
> Kettenpeitsche
> ...


 
Auswahl ist i.O. Ergänzung siehe oben

muß jetzt aber zum Training---ab 23.30 wieder hier


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 1 mädel, 1 maddda, 6 jungs und der sprecher/siegerehrungsfuzzi/kettenwixe mensch!?



Fast, wir hatten einen Mechaniker



> Maddda ist eigentlich das Video schon hochgeladen? Jens will anfangen mit runterladen da er im August Urlaub hat und es sich da ansehen möchte.



Dauert noch uplaod wurde heute nacht für ein paar stunden wegen ner automatischen sicherung unterbrochen, aktuell stehts bei 34%, morgen abend könnt ihrs dann schauen^^


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus die Liste. Ich kann wie gesagt den Proxxon Imbussatz empfehlen. Kostet nen 10er und ist echt top. Gibt's bei bc.
> 
> *Einen SteuerSatz kannst du auch mit dem Hammer einschlagen*. Hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Geht super.



Das ist aber schon Assi!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Hammer? Uiuiui, damit (und mit einem Vorbau) kann man zwar eine Fatty einschlagen, aber einen Steuersatz? Ich hab's das einzige Mal mit einer Schraubzwinge gemacht.


----------



## BENDERR (28. Mai 2013)

ah, hab ich wohl überlesen gestern.
danke für den tipp 

muss mich eh mal noch durch ein paar seiten klicken was es sonst wo noch so gibt.
hab bisher halt nur mal auf BD gesurft..

Edit:
danke für die ergänzungen, veikko!
die anzeige an meiner standpumpe is kaputt.. deswegen der airmax. ausserdem is das teil einfach scharf 
aber zangen hab ich vergessen, stimmt 
und dremo ist auch schon vorhanden.


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Man muss es halt drauf haben. ein Brett kann helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2013)

> Einen SteuerSatz kannst du auch mit dem Hammer einschlagen.



neiiin bitte nicht


----------



## BENDERR (28. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag die Variante des Innenlagerwerkzeuges mehr:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1382/bbt-9-patronenlagerschluessel.html
> 
> Maddda ist eigentlich das Video schon hochgeladen? Jens will anfangen mit runterladen da er im August Urlaub hat und es sich da ansehen möchte.



fand ich auch nicht schlecht, aber ich hab n gxp lager.
das passt dann doch nicht, oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

macht ned so ein theater wegen eines steuersatzes. Hab ich schon zig mal mit nem hammer eingeschlagen...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> neiiin bitte nicht




Mach ich schon seit immer so 

Klar ist mit dem passenden Werkzeug einfacher und sicherer. Schraubzwinge hat dagegen noch nie funktioniert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2013)

Ich kann hier nicht weg, Steuersatz,

ich habe es an Anfang (ohne Spez-Werkzeug) mit einer dicken Gewindestange und passenden U-Scheiben und den passenden Muttern montiert---ging einwandfrei, schön langsam und ohne Gewalt
so muß jetzt los


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> macht ned so ein theater wegen eines steuersatzes. Hab ich schon zig mal mit nem hammer eingeschlagen...



Du bist auch Schweizer!


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Ich meine auch nicht, dass man voll ausholen muss. Wenn an ein Brett auf die Steuersatzschale legt und vorsichtig im Kreis draufklopft, wandert der Spaß da auch rein. Schlechter als mit nem Einpresswerkzeug sitzt der dann auch nicht und optisch gibt's auch keine Schäden.

Hat beim Tomac, dem Drössiger 2x, dem Fusion und bei einem Marin geklappt.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2013)

Es bestreitet auch keiner, dass ein Einpresswerkzeug nicht gut wäre. Aber wenn es mit Hammer + Fett + Gefühl klappt, wieso Geld für Werkzeug ausgeben?

Im Radladen habe ich freilich sorgfältig mit diesem Einpresswerkzeug gearbeitet


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Ganz sorgfältig...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es bestreitet auch keiner, dass ein Einpresswerkzeug nicht gut wäre. Aber wenn es mit Hammer + Fett + Gefühl klappt, wieso Geld für Werkzeug ausgeben?
> 
> mach ich genauso...funzt top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (28. Mai 2013)

Man kann sich auch passende Einpresserkzeuge drehen lassen Jungs  mich hat das ne Coke gekostet..


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch passende Einpresserkzeuge drehen lassen Jungs  mich hat das ne Coke gekostet..



Ich will auch eines! Die Coke sende ich Dir dann! 


P.S. Keine Coke von Flo annehmen!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

onkel dein porto ist so hoch und meine freundin fährt erst im herbst wieder heim...und eigentlich reichen mir zwei Bikes vollig aus


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> onkel dein porto ist so hoch und meine freundin fährt erst im herbst wieder heim...und eigentlich reichen mir zwei Bikes vollig aus


 

schätzle, bei den vielen teilen die du von mir bekommst ist das porto das kleinste problem

eurer zoll ist das problem...


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Der Zoll ist wirklich ein Blödmann.


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Zoll ist wirklich ein Blödmann.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Zoll ist wirklich ein Blödmann.


 
a a a...nichts gegen Zoll
In der schweiz bringen wir das meiste geld fèr den staat...


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2013)

Genau so!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

ah so einer Bist du Herr Onkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (28. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich will auch eines! Die Coke sende ich Dir dann!
> 
> 
> P.S. Keine Coke von Flo annehmen!!!!



Wenn ich bald die Ausbildung Anfange kann ich dir die auch drehen  brauch nur die gewünschten Standards. Also ob Tapered 1 1/8 oder 1/5 ne  oder vielleicht auch so nen krummer kram wegen Lefty ?


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, das wäre nett - und nein, wäre schon für richtige Gabeln!


----------



## Junior97 (28. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre nett - und nein, wäre schon für richtige Gabeln!



ja ist ja kein Problem


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Eben im Bikemarkt gesehen. Mit Lefty Gabel und Righty Hinterbau.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

Veikko hast du heute dein 29" bewegt


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Ja Maik, sieht aus wie Sau! Ich sah ebenso aus. Sah lustig aus als ich im Bad stand und die Socken ausgezogen hatte. Unten weiß und der Rest schwarz. Übrigens habe ich heute gelernt wenn ein Weg, neben dem Fluss, bei Hochwasser gesperrt ist sollte man nicht einfach versuchen durchzufahren. Als ich mit den Füßen Wasser schaufelte drehte ich dann doch um. War nur blöd dann die ganze Tour mit nassen Füßen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

japp für naße Füße ist es zu kalt ;-) wo warste denn unterwegs?bist du weit wg von leipzig


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Naja, wie immer Seen, Tagebau, Auwald in der Region auf Leipzig übergreifend. Wir sind ja der Nobelvorort von Leipzig. Aber es war halt, besonders im Wald arg matschig. Habe dann nach 43km auch abgebrochen heute. Will mir nicht schon wieder den Rotz holen. Außerdem muss ich irgendwie die Schaltung neu einstellen weil die hinten nicht mehr aufs kleinste Ritzel schaltet, nach dem Kassettentausch. Da habe ich die Kette per Hand draufgelegt und bin die ganze Tour im dicken Gang gefahren, was meine Oberschenkel dann auch merkten nach dem ruhen.


----------



## unocz (28. Mai 2013)

Naaabend


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

veikko du tier


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Nabend Matze!

Maik, wir haben ja ähnliche Höhenprofile, da geht das schon.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Keine Coke von Flo annehmen!!!!



Dann mal Prost!


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Nabend Flo!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Mai 2013)

Naaaaabend.

Grüsse aus dem Autokino...... Gleich geht's los.    
Die Vorabparty ist schon goil....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2013)

Marco laß es krachen ...dein schwarzes Scandal ist immer wieder schön

genau Veikko oft geht es nicht hoch  aber der liebe Wind


----------



## Metrum (28. Mai 2013)

Was gibts denn Marco?
Da sieht Holy wenigstens mal nen Film zu Ende und kann nicht auf dem Sofa einschlafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
Erster
(meine Rostkarre mußte zum TÜV)


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Moin Jens!

Ich will nie erster sein. Ich agiere nicht sondern ich reagiere nur.
Rostkarre? Du fährst doch bestimmt nur Neuwagen,bei deinem Job und Einkommen!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Mein Benz hat bald soviel Löcher, das ich beim Fahren nicht mehr nur durch die Scheiben auf die Fahrbahn kugge sondern auch den weißen Mittelsteifen unter oder neben mir durchs Blech sehe


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Hast du ne E-Klasse Jens?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

E-Klasse, T-Modell, Bj. 2000/1444464 Km, Heckklappe, Türen Radkästen, Unterboden mehrfach lackiert -----hoffnugslos---- aber 30 Jahre auf Durchrostung geben, den wollte ich noch als Rentner fahren so in 20 Jahren


----------



## BENDERR (29. Mai 2013)

1,5 Mio km?


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Hm, da hast du aber auch die mistigste Modellreihe abgegriffen! 
Ich muss erstmal mit dem Hund und wenns von oben trocken bleibt gehts dann aufs Rad. Hat die Nacht ja schön gewittert und gestürmt aber laut Wetterbericht soll es tagsüber nicht regnen. Muss nur überlegen ob ich jetzt das nächste Bike einschlamme oder das eh schon dreckige nehme und nur die relevanten Sachen fix reinige. Klamotten nehm ich die eh schon eingesauten bis auf die Schuhe die wohl immer noch nass sein werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

144464


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 1,5 Mio km?



Der km Stand wurde nach Aussehen geschätzt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Veikko, nimm das Dreckige und fahre schön durch die sauberen, frischen Pfützen, das Bike ist dann fast wieder Stubenrein


----------



## unocz (29. Mai 2013)

moin jungs


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs. 

was haltet ihr davon? hab mal schnell was "gegimpt".


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Mai 2013)

moin,

veikko nehme ruhig das schmutzige bike ich würde aber nicht die nassen Schuhe nehmen

Inox das Fusion wird fein...


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Hm. 
Ist schon ziemlich arg Philipp. Und es müsste auch noch hinten am Rad noch was in dem Farbton dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> veikko nehme ruhig das schmutzige bike ich würde aber nicht die nassen Schuhe nehmen
> 
> Inox das Fusion wird fein...



Moin Maik!

Hast du Schulferien?
Die Schuhe sind schon beinah trocken und ich zieh die Seal Skinz Socken an, was ich gestern schon hätte machen sollen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Moin, Philipp
Orange ist eine Farbe die mir gut gefällt, aber an dem Bike wär es mir zu viel.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Das Rad ist auf dem Bild auch echt verdreckt. eigentlich sind ja auch noch die Conti-Schriftzüge sichtbar und orange Flaschenhalterschrauben verbaut, zwar nur ein kleines Detail ober so bissel halt.


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Und hast du mal mit blau experimentiert? 
Würde ich besser finden.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Blau kann man ja zusätzlich machen. 
Der Spacer vorne ist blau, und die Kurbelschraube auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Orange zum Farbschema des Fahrers passt könnte es auch gehen----d.h. wir brauchen eine Seitenkomplettansicht vom Bike mit Fahrer in Raceposition

Du hast die Farbe aber Bildtechnisch perfekt in das Foto und ans Bike eingearbeitet


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Man tut was man kann.

meine Klamotten sind meistens schwarz oder weiß, das sollte also gehen.


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2013)

Kannst du dir net einen Orangen Fusionaufkleber drucken lassen?

Das würde dann super passen


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2013)

@Philipp

Hei das orange passt. Würde zusätzlich noch schnellspanner in orange dranbaun und der blaue turm nebenfalls in orange gestalten. Orange kappen an der kurbel noch ändern. 

Ich finds cool. Ich steh ja auf farben...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Philipp, hör auf dein Herz, wenn zum Schluss ein paar Minuten rauskommen---Motivation und Fahrspaß ist nicht zu unterschätzen

übrigens Dein Dauer-Link läuft bei mir ins Leere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, die Anzeige hab ich gelöscht. Rennrad bleibt erstmal hier.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Mai 2013)

veikko keine Ferien sondern schichtdienst...

Philipp genau Fusion am Unterrohr auch Orange und es paßt super


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Mai 2013)

mahlzeit 

Veikko, wieso hast du eigentlich soviel Bremse am Rad? Und die Pedale ;-)...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? hab mal schnell was "gegimpt".



Man merkt den plötzlichen Geldfluss 
Wieso willst du das RR doch nicht verkaufen?


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> 
> Veikko, wieso hast du eigentlich soviel Bremse am Rad? Und die Pedale ;-)...



Weil ich es mir leisten kann Maik! 

Ja, die Pedale sollten weg wenn ich weiß ob ich es behalte, dann werden auch die Felgen entaufklebert, etc. Die Pedale sind nur Platzhalter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

mir gefaellt das orange!  mein 2. wettkampf rad war komplett baustellen orange (custom made vom schweisser der m.kluges raeder gemacht hat. xtr900 und judy sl )


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2013)

Geil! Hast du noch ein Bild davon Sascha?

Achja die Guten alten Judyzeiten, da hab ich damals mitm MTB fahren so angefangen...bin damals ne Judy XC gefahren


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man merkt den plötzlichen Geldfluss
> Wieso willst du das RR doch nicht verkaufen?



Weil ich es nicht für 500 abgeben will. 
Ohne den Sattel fährt es sich auch schlecht.

Geldfluss... naja.. Auto will ja auch her.
Deshalb auch erstmal nur im Foto gebastelt.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Geil! Hast du noch ein Bild davon Sascha?
> 
> Achja die Guten alten Judyzeiten, da hab ich damals mitm MTB fahren so angefangen...bin damals ne Judy XC gefahren



glaube da bist du noch in Windeln um den Buddelkasten gerannt als Sascha mit ner Judy unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Mai 2013)

veikko bist denn immer noch nicht so richtig warm geworden mit dem On-One???
warst du nun schon biken?

Sascha warst du am We nicht auch unterwegs??


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> glaube da bist du noch in Windeln um den Buddelkasten gerannt als Sascha mit ner Judy unterwegs war.



Klar, aber es gab noch Judys als ich schon unterwegs war Gut da war die 960er XTR schon raus


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Geil! Hast du noch ein Bild davon Sascha?
> 
> Achja die Guten alten Judyzeiten, da hab ich damals mitm MTB fahren so angefangen...bin damals ne Judy XC gefahren



Mein erstes vernünftiges MTB (das ich mir vom Jugendweihegeld gekauft hatte) hatte eine 2002er Judy SL, weil die Pilot, die die Judy 2003 ersetzen sollte/ersetzte, Stabilitätsprobleme hatte. Die war einmal undicht (durch den Luftdruck im Casting sind dann die Dichtungen laut herausgeploppt, während ich in der Bank am Geldautomaten stand) aber ansonsten 'ne echt gute Gabel. 



InoX schrieb:


> Weil ich es nicht für 500 abgeben will.
> Ohne den Sattel fährt es sich auch schlecht.
> 
> Geldfluss... naja.. Auto will ja auch her.
> Deshalb auch erstmal nur im Foto gebastelt.



Ich schraube heute nochmal den SLK ran und schaue, wie groß der Unterschied ist. Nach dem WE gebe ich dir Bescheid. Der Unterschied beträgt lediglich 10 g (SLK ist leichter), das ist also alles andere als ausschlaggeben.

Wegen des Autos kannst du mich nochmal kontaktieren, mir ist da was eingefallen...


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Weil ich es nicht für 500 abgeben will.
> Ohne den Sattel fährt es sich auch schlecht.
> 
> Geldfluss... naja.. Auto will ja auch her.
> Deshalb auch erstmal nur im Foto gebastelt.



Was ist denn mit deinem Opel


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Mai 2013)

man man die lieben Studenten geben ja richtig Gas


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deinem Opel



Die Frage kann nur rhetorisch gemeint sein...





Mahlzeit, Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Frage kann nur rhetorisch gemeint sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deinem Opel



Was soll man sagen... Es ist ein Opel 
Rost haftet sowieso fast allen Opels der 90er an (eigentlich sind alle Astras, Vectras und Omegas im Freundeskreis und der Familie weggerostet). 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Frage kann nur rhetorisch gemeint sein...





Maik, wie meinst du das mit den Studenten?
A propos, ich habe mich gestern nochmal ein wenig schlau gemacht wegen eines Masterstudiums und möglicherweise werde ich meinen Studentenstatus ab dem Sommersemester 2014 noch um weitere 2 Jahre verlängern. Allerdings weitab Flensburgs oder Berlins...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

das sollten die aeltesten bilder sein... aber das war schon im neu lackierten zustand.
2003:










gekauft hatte ich es 97 und bin damit noch ein jahr rennen gefahren. dann hab ich bis 2003 nur handball (torwart, verbandsliga) gespielt. und 2003 gleich mit nem lizens swisspower cup rennen wieder eingestiegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Super, es funktioniert
Ich habe eine neue Zange für Einnietmuttern  M3/4/5/6 
Der erste Versuch (in einem 1,2mm dicken Alublech)war auch perfekt, ich will mir am Tandem noch zusätzliche Muttern für den Trinkflaschenhalter setzen.









Außenseite




Rück- bzw. Innenseite


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

Bei einem Tandem kann man dann bestimmt > 10 Flaschenhalter anbringen.


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Oder du redest nochmal mit deiner Frau über die Alternative Jens:


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Na das ist doch mal ein Trinkrucksack---im Winter Heizgetränke und im Sommer Eisgekühlt   und Druckbetankung


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das sollten die aeltesten bilder sein... aber das war schon im neu lackierten zustand.
> 2003:
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr cool!
Wobei Klamottentechnisch usw ist das ja alles relativ modern, gut war ja schon 2003


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

das ist ja auch noch 2003... ich muss chauen, das ich mal bilder aus den 90er finde


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am grübeln wie alt du dann sein magst Sascha. Dachte du bist wesentlich jünger, dem aktuellen Bild nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

Klick doch mal auf den Link zum Blog in der Signatur und du wirst erleuchtet


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Jo, jetzt bin ich heller!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

Bin Baujahr 80... Du weist doch: Männer werden nicht älter, nur besser

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Diese Meinung änderst du bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich hier ja der Beste


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Kollektiver Streik durch Abwesenheit?(eine Schweigestunde)


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder aus finale sind da






Das war die Aggro runde, nachdem die Nacht durch alles schief lief 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Voll konzentriert, immer einen Finger an der Bremse.
Schönes Bild---gut getroffen.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Siehst da wirklich nicht sehr freundlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Echt tolles Bild!


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kollektiver Streik durch Abwesenheit?(eine Schweigestunde)




Wir haben nur zusammen überlegt wie wir dir dass mit deiner vorherigen Aussage bzw. Annahme schonend beibringen können. Aber viel weiter als " Die Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel" sind wir auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Wollte dazu wirklich nichts sagen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

Sportograf Bilder sind fast immer top!
Kann wenn ihr wollt nachher noch ein paar hochladen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2013)

Hab ich auch welche vom Heavy letztes Jahr. Die sind einfach nur top.


Habe gerade noch eine Bestellung rausgeschickt. Fotos gibts wenn sie kommt. 

sub 10kg ich komme.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du Dein Datenvolumen nicht überlastest, vertragen wir Bilder ohne Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

KK, dann spam ich nachher mal,... Weil euch ja net langweilen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

bilderfluuuut!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2013)

aha, der trend der stulpen hält an...schöne fotos...


----------



## unocz (29. Mai 2013)

Geile bilder sascha


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2013)

Sieht nach top Wetter und top Strecke aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Super Bilder, einige sind Posterwürdig, und das schöne Wetter und die geile Landschaft, ich bin neidisch
Sind das Fotos mit Automatikauslöser oder saß da immer Einer?
Bei Dir sieht selbst ein 29 Zöller klein aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2013)

keine stulpen... kniestruempfe... sind bei nem 24h rennen in den morgenstunden net dappig.

teisl selbstausloeser, teils draufgehalten... top service!

die 29er sehen net klein aus, sondern genau richtig ich war noch mit keinem rad SO schnell auf der strecke unterwegs,... das epic ging so ueberheftig ab!!!


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2013)

Woah das sieht nach Spaß und vor allem gutem Wetter aus!

In was für nem Team bist du denn gefahren, oder warst du alleine unterwegs?



Überigens, der Upload vom Video is durch, nur die verarbeitung von youtube dauert länger als normal:

 Dieser Vorgang dauert länger als erwartet. Dein Video wurde in die Warteschlange gestellt und wird so bald wie möglich verarbeitet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2013)

Mein "kleines" Epic ist schon super, da muss Eins mit großen Rädern der Hammer sein, ich würde gern mal Eins probefahren
Am Epic finde ich den steifen, nicht wippenden Hinterbau genial und trotzdem fährt man dann locker über Wurzeln und Gesteinskram, das genieße ich ja nun schon 5 Jahre

Ich bin gespannt in welcher Quali. ich das Video zum Laufen bringe


----------



## unocz (30. Mai 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Mai 2013)

Moin Matze und Rest!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2013)

War ein 4er team. 8er ist vom fahren her besser: jede runde ohne nachdenken komplett all out! So macht das spass. Aber der orga aufwand ist extrem

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Die Strecke sieht sehr schön aus.


Sportografbild habe ich auch noch vom Heavy im letzen Jahr. Vielleicht für Christian interessant.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2013)

Die strecke ist der absolute ober hammer! 11km geilste xc strecke! Auf der steilkueste ueber dem mittelmeer.
Ich bin in 17jahren noch nix besseres gefahren und ich kam scho bissle rum...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
10°C/ strömender Regen---ein Traum

Schöne Bilder, besonders das 4. (nur Fliegen ist schöner) und das Letzte
Auf dem Ersten passt der Spruch: "Ich hätt jetzt auch gern eine heißen Kaffee"


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sportografbild habe ich auch noch vom Heavy im letzen Jahr. Vielleicht für Christian interessant.



Vollkommen uninteressant ist das erste Bild. Dieses Jahr wird's trocken 
Gut zu wissen, dass dort gute Bilder gemacht werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Mai 2013)

Moin ihr.

Wow, jetzt habt ihr aber die guten Bilder rausgeholt, Sascha, sowie Philipp!!   

Heute ist Brunch angesagt. 
Wollte eigentlich eine RTF fahren...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vollkommen uninteressant ist das erste Bild. Dieses Jahr wird's trocken
> Gut zu wissen, dass dort gute Bilder gemacht werden.




Eben und Nachts wirds nicht dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird's trocken





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Eben und Nachts wirds nicht dunkel


 
Jungs, was habt Ihr im Kaffee gehabt


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Also ich glaube mehr daran, dass es nachts hell bleibt als daran, dass es nicht regnet. Das gabs beim Heavy noch nie.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn man nach jeder Runde wechselt braucht man im Regen doch extrem viele Klamotten oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2013)

Habt Ihr nicht einen Tauchsportverein in Eurer Nähe, die Neopren-Anzüge isolieren gut und ein Sitzpolster braucht man auch nicht, die leihen Euch bestimmt so ein Teil


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2013)

Könnte sein, dass die Zeit zwischen den Läufen ausreicht, um ein Trikot trocknen zu lassen. Hat zumindest in Rotenburg ganz gut geklappt. Da hatte ich nämlich zu wenig Klamotten mit.


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass wir nicht in einer Halle sondern unter einem Pavillon sitzen. Da ist bei Regen die Luftfeuchtigkeit ja auch deutlich höher. MUss man schauen. Denke 3-4 Trikots wären nicht schlecht und wenn man die dann gleich auszieht und etwas warmes anzieht, kann man ja auch Trikots nur jede zweite Runde anziehen oder so. 



Nackig fahren wäre am praktischsten. Nach jeder Runde warm duschen und ab in die Trainigsklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2013)

Dann drücken wir unseren Betreuerinnen jeweils einen Fön in die Hand und dann sind die Dinger ruckzuck trocken


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

gute Idee.

Ich geh mal mein Rad zerlegen. Das eine Paket ist schon im Zustellfahrzeug.


----------



## mete (30. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das gabs beim Heavy noch nie.



Also ich war zwei mal dort und bin noch nie nass geworden.... Damals noch mit Fully und Knickknackgabel:











 Trocken ist die Strecke aber auch kein Spaß, gibt ne schöne Staublunge.


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Also letztes Jahr gabs nen Wolkenbruch über mehrere Stunden und vom Hören wars immer nass. Dass es doch nicht so war, lässt mich hoffen.

Das erste Foto sieht gut aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2013)

@_mete_ Schöne Fotos

Ich lass mich immer bei Regenwetter von meiner Frau Eintüten (gelber Sack mit Tape schön straff am Oberkörper), wenn es dann auf der Strecke trockener o. nicht mehr so kalt wird, zerreiße ich die Tüte und schmeiß sie einem Streckenpasten zum Entsorgen zu. Unter so einem leichten Windschutz friert man nicht und die Folie saugt auch kein zusätzliches Wasser auf 

Findet Jemand die Luftpumpe 




Mit "gelben Sack"



nach 90Km


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

ich mag alte die XTR-Kurbel.


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2013)

War bis jetzt auch die schönste XTR Kurbel von allen


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Mein Rad ist den 10kg näher gekommen. Zwischenstand sind jetzt 10,3 kg. Allein die Pedale haben 153g gespart.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Mai 2013)

Aha...., jetzt hat *mete* auch endlich mal ein Gesicht!!


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Meine Kiste die heute kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Mai 2013)

Ich liebe solche Kisten!
Hier hättest du noch den richtigen Artikel zum öffnen des Paketes. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/177901-rambo-4-messer-mit-echtheitszertifikat


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> War bis jetzt auch die schönste XTR Kurbel von allen



Waaaas? Das ist ja wohl die 95x!



InoX schrieb:


> Meine Kiste die heute kam.



Was ist denn das? Schwalbe XXLight-Schlauch, XT-Kette...? Was für Schnellspanner, wie groß sind die Blätter, sind das Handschuhe von Ergon etc.?
Dass du dir noch 'ne Brille besorgen solltest, wollte ich dir eh noch sagen...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nicht einen Tauchsportverein in Eurer Nähe, die Neopren-Anzüge isolieren gut und ein Sitzpolster braucht man auch nicht, die leihen Euch bestimmt so ein Teil



Ich habe nen Neopren-Shorty. Sieht aus wie ein dicker Zeitfahranzug.
Mit dem Ding bin ich mit dem Rad zum Rudern gefahren, wenn es im Wasser noch nicht sooo warm war. Ging gut  
 @_InoX_: Sehr schön  Bilder bitte nachreichen!
 @_mete_: Wenn du da bist regnet es also nicht? Ich glaube du MUSST kommen 


Ich war vorhin 2,5h unterwegs und war danach richtig ausgekocht. Musste mich nämlich beeilen um pünktlich zum essen zu kommen.


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2013)

Also die Spanner sind von XLC und wiegen 42g. Die Kette ist ne 105er. War halt die billigste. Die Ergons sind im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 13â¬ gewesen, die Brille ist wieder die Alpina mit den gleichen Scheiben wie die alte. Dann hab ich nÃ¤mlich noch die alten GlÃ¤ser.
Die BlÃ¤tter sind TAs mit 38 und 28 ZÃ¤hnen. DafÃ¼r dann zur Montage Kcnc-Schrauben. Der Schlauch ist ein Extralight wegen der breiten Reifen.
Pedale sind Exustar. 
Alles schon getestet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Also die Spanner sind von XLC und wiegen 42g. Die Kette ist ne 105er. War halt die billigste. Die Ergons sind im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 13â¬ gewesen, die Brille ist wieder die Alpina mit den gleichen Scheiben wie die alte. Dann hab ich nÃ¤mlich noch die alten GlÃ¤ser.
> Die BlÃ¤tter sind TAs mit 38 und 28 ZÃ¤hnen. DafÃ¼r dann zur Montage Kcnc-Schrauben. Der Schlauch ist ein Extralight wegen der breiten Reifen.
> Pedale sind Exustar.
> Alles schon getestet.



Hui, die Schnellspanner haben sogar Carbonhebel. Die Ãbersetzung ist eine gute Wahl, wÃ¼rde ich sagen.
Wieso hast du dich fÃ¼r Exustar entschieden?
Ich brauchte auch mal neue Handschuhe... Aber lange. Und falls es beim Heavy regnet, wÃ¤re eine klare Scheibe fÃ¼r die Flak Jacket nicht schlecht...
Wie war's im Grunewald? Wetter war bei euch ja nicht so toll, wenn ich recht informiert bin!?


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

Die Schnellspanner sehen echt gut aus und haben bis jetzt auch gut gehalten.
Exustar habe ich genommen, weil ich bereits welche am Tomac hatte und mit denen sehr zufrieden war. Chris hat dann auf meine Empfehlung auch welche geholt und ist ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Sie sind Außerdem mit 283 g recht leicht.

Die Übersetzung ist super. Genau das richtige. Kann immer auf dem großen Blatt fahren und wenns doch mal bergauf geht kann ich etwas mehr leiern.

Endgeschwindigkeit reicht auch für kurze Sprinteinlagen.
Habe gestern dann im Zielsprint gewonnen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, für Sprints sollte das Ding dicke ausreichen  Mit dem 38er kann man schon ohne Weiteres > 50 km/h treten. LRS ist noch nicht da?


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

Der muss doch erst gebaut werden. Denke mal nächste Woche irgendwann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Okay. Dann haste den ja hoffentlich, wenn wir nächstes WE 'ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

Hier jetzt mal noch Bilder auf denen die Teile auch verbaut sind.

Wegen der gestrigen Tour im Regen siehts auch alles etwas verdreckt aus. Bin nur mal schnell mit einem Handfeger drüber.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus!

Bekommst du den Schnellspanner überhaupt wieder aus dem Loch? 

Funktionieren die ARO-08 bei dir?


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Der neue Schlauch macht sich echt gut 
Und die Schnellspanner sehen gut aus.


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

ist ja kein neuer Schlauch. hätte gerne mal nen Rennrad-Schlauch aus Latex probiert. Ist bestimmt auch leichter.

Schnellspanner halten auch gut. In der Position sind es mehr so Mittelschnellspanner.

Die Bremsscheibe funktioniert. Hat nicht überragend viel Leistung aber geht schon. Habe zur Zeit eher das Problem dass die Hebelweite der Bremse sich immer verstellt und ich kein Loctite habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Hebelweite ist nicht einstellbar?

Bei mir haben sich die Ashimas ständig krumm gebremst. Sonst waren die gut. 

Hab die hinterher als "ultraleicht - gebraucht" mit unter 80g verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

doch die Hebelweite ist über eine kleine Schraub einstellbar aber die lockert sich immer. Wenn ich die mit Schraubensicherung sichern könnte wäre das Problem behoben.


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem Nagellack meiner Freundin.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

ah okay. hätte mich gewundert, dass du den hebel festtackern willst


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem Nagellack meiner Freundin.



Deinen willst du für so etwas also nicht verschwenden, wie?


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deinen willst du für so etwas also nicht verschwenden, wie?



Pink passt nun wirklich gar nicht dran. Das sehe selbst ich.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

moin jungs...gerade mal aufgestanden...habe bis 0500 gearbeitet.
sieht ja wieder gut aus Philipp...

ashimas gehen in meinen gefilden gar ned...die verbiegen sich da nur...

Wenn du was verändern möchtest und nen neuen kleber machen möchtest...roman hat da glaub jemanden der dir nen aufkleber in orange machen könnte.

In orange würde es mir gut gefallen. Kostet halt wieder bischen mehr aber...

dieses wochenende wirds bei uns mal wieder richtig beschizzen...nur regen

die welt steht kopf...wie war das nochmals mit der erderwärmung???


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!!
 Statt loctite kannst du auch sekundenkleber probieren
Wenn du dann loctite hast solltest du es auch an die kB Schrauben packen


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Philipp, bist Sonntag in Solingen am Start?


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Gerät mit Gripshift geht, wirds meine neue Bremse 

http://www.starbike.com/de/shimano-xtr-br-m987-magnesium/


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

das finde ich nen guten preis...

werde als nächstes eventuell auch mal ne XT auf mein trailbomber montieren. Die R1 kommt da mit 180/160 bischen an ihre grenzen. Gut, ich könnte hinten noch ne 180er scheibe montieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerät mit Gripshift geht, wirds meine neue Bremse
> 
> http://www.starbike.com/de/shimano-xtr-br-m987-magnesium/




Die Hebelgeometrie ist ja dieselbe, wie bei der aktuellen XTR. Es geht schon irgendwie mit GS, aber zumindest bei den alten x.0 9-fach muss man die Shifter recht weit nach hinten drehen, dass der Bremshebel nicht am Kabelausgang anschlägt. An die Hebelweitenverstellung kommt man gar nicht mehr dran, muss man aber auch nicht, wenn einmal angepasst.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Das sieht schlecht aus. Das Ende der Bremsgriffe sollte mindestens mal auf Höhe Ende Shifter stehen.

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt nach Innen greifen.


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2013)

Ich muss sagen, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Ich fahre jetzt aber auch einen Triggershifter, unter anderem, weil ich die Preispolitik von SRAM nicht nachvollziehbar finde und langsam wieder auf Shimano zurückschwenke. Am GS-Rad fahre ich halt Martas, die sind allerdings recht schwachbrüstig selbst mit 180mm vorn. Aber es passen ja nicht mal aktuelle AVID-Hebel wirklich gut zu GS. Die ganze Elixier-Reihe ist im Prinzip inkompatibel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit, Männer
50 Liter/qm, und es kommt noch heftiger--- Unwetterwarnung
Wir können jetzt auf Schlauchboot umsteigen, das Hochwasser ist angekommen

Schickes Leffty-Bike

Sekundenkleber würde ich nicht bei Aluschrauben nehmen


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

bei uns gibts canyoning


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Ich fahre jetzt aber auch einen Triggershifter, unter anderem, weil ich die Preispolitik von SRAM nicht nachvollziehbar finde und langsam wieder auf Shimano zurückschwenke. Am GS-Rad fahre ich halt Martas, die sind allerdings recht schwachbrüstig selbst mit 180mm vorn. Aber es passen ja nicht mal aktuelle AVID-Hebel wirklich gut zu GS. Die ganze Elixier-Reihe ist im Prinzip inkompatibel.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Mit der XX geht GS ganz gut. Außer an einem Neurad würde ich mich gegen GS entscheiden, einfach zu teuer.

Elixir mit Trigger und Matchmaker kommt dafür gut.
Die neuen Elixirs mit der rausgezogenen Hebeleinstellung kann man wirklich komplett vergessen.


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit ihr Jense und Rest!

Hauptsache die Elbe bleibt im Flussbett. Man bekommt immer Angst wenn man ein Grundstück hat dass auf der Kuppe des Elbdeiches endet und schon mal die ganze Stadt evakuiert war. 
Im Moment ist es hier mal trocken, zumindest von oben.

P.S. mete, wenn das dein Bike ist dann bitte ich mal um ein Bild im ganzen. Und zwar UMGEHEND!


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Philipp, bist Sonntag in Solingen am Start?


Nee du ich hatte ja Anfang der Woche nach dem 24 h rennen mit magendarmprobs zu kämpfen und hab auch gestern bei ne runde gemerkt, dass ich immernoch nicht richtig wieder aufm Damm bin.... Sonst wäre ich gerne Gefahren, aber so bringt das nix


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt erstmal auf's Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

wochenendeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wochenendeeeeee!!!!!!!!




*Da kommt bestimmt noch ein Anruf!  *


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2013)

Ich Sitz noch in der Uni... Hab jetzt noch eine Veranstaltung-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich Sitz noch in der Uni... Hab jetzt noch eine Veranstaltung-.-


 Na dann, Gute Nacht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Mai 2013)

genau und wieso muß ich dann heute noch ARBEITEN???


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

War ich heute eigentlich der einzige mit schönem Wetter? 23 °C hat das Thermometer unterwegs angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

23 hatten wir hier auch aber in Fahrenheit.
Aber durch den Regen war es zu ertragen und bei dem grauen Himmel muss man auch keine Sonnebrille mitschleppen. 
Du bist aber nicht wieder heimlich nach RSA geflüchtet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Nein, überraschenderweise war es auch hier in FL schön. In RSA ist jetzt fast Winter, da wären es wohl eher 10 - 15 °C mit viel Sonne.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Hier ist es windig aber warm mit über 20°C


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na dann, Gute Nacht



Hätte  ich gerne gemacht, aber wenn in der Veranstaltung nur 4 Leute sitzen isses schon was auffällig


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2013)

Trau Dich einfach


----------



## Deleted 273749 (31. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs

mein Freitag Post.....


























Prost und Ahoi


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Moin Maggus!!!!

In Hamburg auch Dreckswetter?
Sonst alles gut soweit?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (31. Mai 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Maggus!!!!
> 
> In Hamburg auch Dreckswetter?
> Sonst alles gut soweit?



Moin Veikko

hier scheint die Sonne und ich genieße den Abend bei einem legger Havana auf dem Balkon...

Cola Zero mit Havana schmeckt schei$e!

Gruß


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich gönns Dir! 
Habe aber trotzdem nochmal mit der Webcam vom Rathausmarkt überprüft.
Stimmt aber, da werfen die Menschen Schatten.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (31. Mai 2013)

Bild ist älter (3 min) ... Nachkippen!

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Du hast dich da am Arm vollgeschmiert! 
Hm, wenn ich dich manchmal so lese und die Bilder sehe überlege ich ob ich vlt. doch wieder anfangen sollte was zu trinken? Eigentlich fehlt es mir nicht und ich darf zurzeit eh nicht wegen der Medis - aber schön ist es schon, so mit nem Glas auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (31. Mai 2013)

So ein leggerer Tropfen ist manchmal sehr gut....

Mir ist klar,

"Alkohol löst keine Probleme.... Aber das tut Milch auch nicht" 

Heute habe ich einfach Bock..

Aber Du hast schon Recht, mit deiner Medizin verträgt sich der Kram nicht!

Bist Du eigentlich auch in Willingen?


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Weiß gar nicht wann Villingen ist und wieviel Zeit mir bis dahin bleiben würde um eine Tendenz abgeben zu können. Fährst Du?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (31. Mai 2013)

Willingen ist am 15-16.06. Ich werde mit einem Kollegen hin fahren, wir wollen aber nur feiern und Spaß haben. Marco kommt wohl auch...


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Ach ne - das wird nie. Das ist ja schon bald! 
Da feier mal für mich mit und tritt dem Marco mal freundschaftlich von mir in den Hintern.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Mai 2013)

Nabend, Jungs! 

Veikko, vorhin sah ich im Wetterbericht, dass deine Gegend gegen morgen Abend ziemlich Regen abbekommen soll...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Boah sah ich nach einer Stunde Wald schei§§e aus


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Moin Flo!

Echt? Naja solange es hier regnet ist es mir egal. Naja, egal nicht aber egaler als im südlichsten Brandenburg. Haben hier in M´berg aber oft Glück dass es nicht so schlimm wird. Wohl durch die Seen.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> So ein leggerer Tropfen ist manchmal sehr gut....
> 
> Mir ist klar,
> 
> ...



 jawoll und darum gibts bei mir heute legger bier...
moin marcussssssss!!! und alle die ich noch ned gelesen habe...
 @Veikko
negative kein tel in sicht...da kommt auch keins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2013)

Da kommt eben ein berittener Bote Jens. Oder sie rufen beim Nachbarn an.


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

auch nichts veikko. Ich bin nicht erreichbar die nächsten zwei tage...höchstens hier im forum...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2013)

Nachtrag zum Campuslauf


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2013)

Nabend Leute, 
ich glaub der Philipp hat`s in der Uni verpennt, sonst wär er schon hier.
Ihr seid schön am Feiern hier und lecker Bilder gab`s auch.
Ich war leichtsinnig und habe mir neue Bremsen fürs Tandem (V4) bestellt, wird aber bestimmt noch eine Weile dauern wegen der Überlänge und der Rohloffscheibe(innenbelüftet)


----------



## Deleted 273749 (31. Mai 2013)

Uiiiiii


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2013)

Prost Marcus, zumindest ist es bei mir Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen,

Also nachdem Youtube mein Video noch 48 Stunden lang verarbeitet hat, steht es nun endlich zu verfügung, jedoch vorerst nur in 320xiwas, bis youtube das in 720x hassenichtgesehn freischaltet dauert es noch etwas, also einfach im kleinen Fenster schauen, dann geht das schon

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGKWeHsPFX0"]Alfsee DM - YouTube[/nomedia]
Viel Spaß


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dann mal weg! Video gucken 

Morgen in Solingen gibts nen Rockgarden und einen Double auf der Lizenzstrecke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit! Bin auch wieder aus dem Netz freien kurz Urlaub am Bodensee zurück.
Leck war das Sintflut!

Und zuhause haben mich die Teile für den epic-auf-nokon Umbau + ein nagelneuer Satz xtr Pedale erwartet
Die fahre ich jetzt wieder bis die um Arsch sind (also nächste Woche) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2013)

Geil! Auch will!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

Beide Fotos von Matthias Heinekamp - MTBvD


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2013)

Moin, Jungs!

Das ist ja eine sehr lässige Strecke, Philipp! Bin auch schon fleißig am Schauen... 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich war leichtsinnig und habe mir neue Bremsen fürs Tandem (V4) bestellt, wird aber bestimmt noch eine Weile dauern wegen der Überlänge und der Rohloffscheibe(innenbelüftet)




Ich ahne es!  Drei Buchstaben mit doppeltem Vokal?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

Moin miteinander.

1. Juni und Wetter wie im November. Bäh ...  ich mag einfach nicht mehr. Mir schlägt das auf die Psyche.  

Habe eben das Video von Philipp angeschaut. 
Dort wollte doch auch Jens (ow) fahren, oder?! - War doch immer Thema.

Habe 2 schöne Arbeitswochen hinter mir. Hatte wieder die Werkstattleitung und meine Motivation multipliziert sich dann iwi mehrfach.
Ab Montag alles wieder beim Alten...  Naja...


Wieder nette Girls gepostet! 
 @Marcus

Richtig, Willingen steht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin miteinander.
> 
> 1. Juni...



Moin, Marco!

Wo du es gerade erwähnst: Jan, dir einen schönen Kindertag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs,

und Jan...


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Hoffe das Video gefällt euch, ist ja net viel Rennaction, weil wir ganz Vorne lagen und das die zweite Runde war
 @Jan: Alles Gute!!!


> Habe eben das Video von Philipp angeschaut.
> Dort wollte doch auch Jens (ow) fahren, oder?! - War doch immer Thema.



Jup genau, da hätte ich Jens das erste Mal getroffen...hatten uns beide schon so drauf gefreut

Überigens wer hatte eigentlich hier erfahrungen mit dem Zoulou Amoxoxo?
Überlege mir den Rahmen zuzulegen und noch was zu bauen...Gewichtsmäßig sagt der mir zu, die Standarts passen auch, weil Tapered, PM, aber kein Pressfitmist

Bin gerade vom Krafttraining gekommen...war eigentlich top. NUr das ich iwe seit gestern wahrscheinlich auf unser neues Waschmittel etwas allergisch reagiere, hatte sowas schon öfter, aber es nervt


----------



## Metrum (1. Juni 2013)

Dorr Maggo hatte das Zoulou, glaub ich.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Im Album kann ich nur ein Onone finden....

Mein MAsterplan sieht nemmich so aus: Rahmen Gabel LRS nach und nahc besorgen. Bremsen und Antrieb vom FR hat nehmen: Testen und wenns passt das Univega zerlegen und die richtigen Sachen dranbaun, wird dann etwas dauern, weil ich das Fahrwerk und sachen wie Vorbau usw Perfekt haben will...


----------



## Metrum (1. Juni 2013)

Das hat nix zu sagen, der muss sein Album stets aktuallisieren.
Der hatte es aber, bin mir zu 100% sicher. Muss jetzt aber weg und schau mir heute Abend dein Video an - als Belohnung.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Im Album kann ich nur ein Onone finden....
> 
> Mein MAsterplan sieht nemmich so aus: Rahmen Gabel LRS nach und nahc besorgen. Bremsen und Antrieb vom FR hat nehmen: Testen und wenns passt das Univega zerlegen und die richtigen Sachen dranbaun, wird dann etwas dauern, weil ich das Fahrwerk und sachen wie Vorbau usw Perfekt haben will...




Das geht dann meistens schneller als du denkst


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Klar

Ich möchte aber nicht einfach mein funktionierendes Racebike zerlegen und dann merken, dass die Geometrie oderso nicht passt, deswegen werde ich erstmal so eine Art Prototypen bauen


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

Hab ich ja auch so gemacht. Erstmal den ganzen XT-Kram ans 29er und dann kurze Zeit später die XX Teile 

Ich hätte übrigens noch gerne das hier: http://r2-bike.com/Absolute-Black-Kettenblatt-Sram-XX1-1-fach-Lk104-32-34-36


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dorr Maggo hatte das Zoulou, glaub ich.



Jup. Ich hatte das Amoxoxo....

Muss mal nach Pics schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

Das Kettenblatt gefällt mir auch....
Mensch, Mensch...., iwi könnte man(n) ständig neues Zeugs kaufen.


 @Jan

Happy Birthday und alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Stimmen denn die 1740gr in Größe 19?

Kannst du a bisserl was über das Radl berichten?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt gefällt mir auch....
> Mensch, Mensch...., iwi könnte man(n) ständig neues Zeugs kaufen.
> 
> 
> ...




Musste mal im LB-Forum gucken. Scheint wohl ähnlich gut wie das XX1 Blatt zu funken. Würde auf einen Schlag 80g am 26er sparen und der Optik zu gute kommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2013)

Die zouloo sind ganz gut. Ich bin ein cooma gefahren... mein dad faehrt es noch immer. Geo war auch sehr ok.

Das absolute black ist schon cool,... mal sehen, wenn mein raceface down ist.

Gerade die xtr klickies und die nokons ans epic gebatscht... musste bei der hinteren schaltung bissle farben mischen rot/schwarz... abartig, was man beim epic perlen braucht... schaltet aber gefuehlt besser als mit dp41.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Stimmen denn die 1740gr in Größe 19?
> 
> Kannst du a bisserl was über das Radl berichten?



Muss nachher Bilder suchen von der Waage und so....
Kämpfe gerade mit diversen Android-Geräten und deren Synchronisation....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Musste mal im LB-Forum gucken. Scheint wohl ähnlich gut wie das XX1 Blatt zu funken. Würde auf einen Schlag 80g am 26er sparen und der Optik zu gute kommen



Haste mal einen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=22490

+ geiles Video von Marek Konwa, der das KB auch fährt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FQ19arAErsY


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss nachher Bilder suchen von der Waage und so....
> Kämpfe gerade mit diversen Android-Geräten und deren Synchronisation....



Ah das wäre super


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juni 2013)

hallo jungs es ist feddisch...P29...

denke es kommt noch nen breiteren lenker. die 660mm sind recht ungewöhnlich wenn man nur lenker ab 700mm fährt...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

Echt? Magst mir den 660er schicken, wenn du was anderes hast?

Jens hat jetzt zu viele beneidenswerte Räder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

Schön geworden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2013)

Ui, ist ziemlich schick geworden!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

Brauche mal eure HILFE, Jungs!!!!

Wie komme ich an eine  Vektorgrafik vom Niner-Logo ran???? Kann das jemand hier?
Habe gerade kein Plan....


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Frag am besten mal Benjamin, der hat unsere Aufkleber ja auch gemacht


@ Jens....das is schon ein verdammt scharfes Teil


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Brauche mal eure HILFE, Jungs!!!!
> 
> Wie komme ich an eine  Vektorgrafik vom Niner-Logo ran???? Kann das jemand hier?
> Habe gerade kein Plan....



Geht sowas? Keine Ahnung, ob das mit dem Download da klappt...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juni 2013)

@_marco_
Frag mal Roman. Der hat nen kollegen der aufkleber machen kann oder so.

gewicht 10,7kg

Danke jungs für euer lob. Musste noch leichte veränderungen anbringen.
Vorbau ist nun nen längeren von easton den ich rumliegen hatte. Nicht gerade leicht aber auch ned schwer. Lenker ist der von ebay...

Käme zu teuer ihn nach D zu versenden. Marco weiss ja wie teuer die toblerone war.

Reifen werden dann auch mal noch getauscht. Gegen leichtere Maxxis Ikon.

Rest bleibt mal so. Schaltwerk und kassette hab ich gegen XT getauscht. XTR war mir zu schade.

jetzt heisst es dann mal fahrn...

Ach ja, wenn jemand ineteresse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön geworden!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (1. Juni 2013)

Ja das ritchey gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Geht sowas? Keine Ahnung, ob das mit dem Download da klappt...



Schaue nachher mal. Danke vorerst, Christian. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> @_marco_
> Frag mal Roman. Der hat nen kollegen der aufkleber machen kann oder so.
> 
> gewicht 10,7kg
> ...



Die Aufkleber macht madone. 
Der hat schon eine PN bekommen.

"Ach ja, wenn jemand Interesse hat..."     Was soll das heissen??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Muss nachher Bilder suchen von der Waage und so....
> Kämpfe gerade mit diversen Android-Geräten und deren Synchronisation....



Muss nacher mal auf dem PC schauen.  Z.Zt. nur das Bild hier vom Tablet....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich mochte es! War eine 47er Rahmenhöhe, glaube ich....


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Sieht ja gut aus, ich denke der wirds wohl, Rahmen gibt es überigens nur in 48, aber der sollte mir wohl passenGewicht wäre natürlich interessant


Hab immernoch meinen Blöden Hautausschlag. Hab jetzt gerade nen Antiallergikum bekommen, wird aber nicht besser. Werden jetzt mal ins KH fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2013)

Ai Philipp! Hoffentlich nichts ernstes. Im Sattel sitzen kannst du noch?

Welche Gabel ist denn angedacht?


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

So bin wieder zurück. Da es sich nur auf die Haut beschränkt isses jetzt nichts ernstes, weil ich noch normal Luft usw bekomme. Darf auch heute Abend noch auf die Rolle...werd mich da gleich in Boxershorts draufsetzen, da eh alles an Klamotten juckt

Bis mein Antiallergikum wirkt kann es noch 1-2h dauern. Für den Fall, dass es nicht wirkt hab ich noch Kortison mitbekommen, hab mir dadrüber aber ne Bescheinigung geben lassen, man weiß ja nie

Gabel wird dann wohl ne Reba, bis das Teil steht wird es aber wohl noch etwas dauern, weil wegen Geld, aber zumindest den Rahmen werde ich in den nächsten Tagen ordern
LRS wird wohl Crest+Hope Pro2 Evo werden und wenn das Rad dann passt mach ich ganz evtl auf die Tune Naben schlauchis drauf


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juni 2013)

ne reba hab ich noch...


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2013)

Wusste doch das sowas jetzt kommt...nee erstmal werde ich nur den Rahmen kaufen und dann werde ich mich erstmal um nen paar nette Deacals kümmern, hab da schon ne richtig geile idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (1. Juni 2013)

Abend


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Gleich gehts wieder rund


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2013)

DACH! wieso gehts rund?

hmmm irgendwie animiert mich das bild mein zaboo zu verkaufen und ein alu natuer skandal zusammen zu basteln... hmmm irgendiwe kranke idee...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Solingen! Mit Rockgarden und Double das.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2013)

narf... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Moin....





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DACH! wieso gehts rund?
> 
> hmmm irgendwie animiert mich das bild mein zaboo zu verkaufen und ein alu natuer skandal zusammen zu basteln... hmmm irgendiwe kranke idee...




Sascha, ich habe auch wieder mal auf der HP von OnOne geschaut, nachdem DAS Scandal aufgetaucht ist.
Aber so werden unsere Aufbauten nie aussehen  -   Ein unheimliches  optisches Plus erfährt das gezeigte Scandal alleine durch die kleine Rahmengrösse....
Wir sind zu gross für ein schönes 29er!


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

Moin Männer und Marco!

Also sieht ein 29er ScandAL doch scheisze aus, wenns keinen kleinen Rahmen hat?
Mal im ernst, ich finde das es stimmiger ausschaut wenn der Rahmen größer ist. Wobei das hier natürlich irgendwas hat, zumal ich die farblosen Dinger eigentlich sonst nicht mag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits,
jetzt haben mich Sirenen geweckt---Hochwasseralarm---Saale und Unstrut sind über die Ufer, ich werde dann mal ein paar Fotos machen.


Ihr zappelt alle ganz schön rum, jeder will Umbauen oder neu Aubauen, ich glaube das Wetter macht Euch wuschig
Bei dem Rad sitzt der Flaschenhalter ganz schön hoch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo  Veikko...

Das Ding ist so aufgebaut, wie ich es eigentlich nie machen würde..
 - RAW-Rahmen, Mazocchi, X9 in weiss... aber das Ergebnis ist nur goil.

Ich stehe auf gesloopte Rahmen. Mag es nicht, wenn man überlegen muss ob  26er oder 29er. Dann werden die Böcke nämlich richtig hoch.
Mag die "ichsitzezwischen2räderoptik"...  
Und ich fahre sie selbst, leider (!), aber kpl. ohne Spacer mit tiefer Front ist eigentl. ein MUSS. Mag halt meine Gabeln nicht auf's Letzte abrasieren....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Moin Jens.


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

Ja Marco, das versteh ich. Und wie auch ich schon schrieb finde ich das Bike total schön, obwohl auch ich die Raw Rahmen nicht mag und mit der weißen gabel sieht es besser aus als das was der andere Typ bei den 29ern mit der schwarzen Gabel und dem farblosen Rahmen aufgebaut hat.

Jens III. dann trag schon mal die Bikes unters Dach, bevor die Flut kommt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens III. dann trag schon mal die Bikes unters Dach, bevor die Flut kommt!



Hier liegt der eigentliche Vorteil von Carbonbikes....


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hier liegt der eigentliche Vorteil von Carbonbikes....



Weil die schwimmen und man die nur vertauen muss dass sie nicht abtreiben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Lassen sich leichter schultern. Da gehen 2 pro Seite....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Gehe ich jetzt mit dem Storck Gassi oder fahre ich eines der MTBs? Hm..  
Flaschen sind gefüllt, Garmin geladen und ich komme vom Kaffeeautomat nicht weg.  
.."aber einer geht noch..."....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

Bei deinen hängenden Schultern rutschen die doch runter, du musst die doch um den Hals hängen Marco!
Bei und braucht man gar nicht überlegen womit man fährt, es sei denn man hat was mit Segel. Hier stürmt es seit der Nacht wie blöde!


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Über das Scandal habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber das was mich dadran nervt ist, dass es nur einen Flaschenhalter aufnehmen kann

Moin erstmal!


ACHJA Allles Gute Benjamin!!!!!!


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

Na von mir auch ALLES GUTE!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2013)

nene, der zaboo bleibt scho. Waere scho arg bleed nen 11xx g rahmen durch nen 17xx g rahmen zu ersetzen 

Vllt juckt mich auch nur die mazzochi... braucht jemand ne reba mit 240s+crest vorderrad? 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Über das Scandal habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber das was mich dadran nervt ist, dass es nur einen Flaschenhalter aufnehmen kann
> 
> Moin erstmal!
> 
> ...


 
Alles Gute..... Benjamin!!

Den zweiten Flaschenhalter könnte ich Dir jetzt noch Nachrüsten


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

Und wer kann es sich schon leisten sich nen Flaschenhalter beim Goldschmied montieren zu lassen? Das hat doch auch was. 
Da habe ich aber vorhin auch schon dran gedacht dass der Jens ja jetzt das Werkzeug dazu hat.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2013)

benjamin

Meine freundin und ich werden heute nachmittag mal die schwimmflossen mitnehmen.

Der sascha hat meine zocchi in singen begutachtet und möchte jetzt auch so eine;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juni 2013)

moin jungs

ja das on-one gefällt mir auch gut

und alles gute zum Purzeltag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Alles Gute..... Benjamin!!
> 
> Den zweiten Flaschenhalter könnte ich Dir jetzt noch Nachrüsten



Das Problem ist ja der Knick im sitzrohr, sonst hätten die das bestimmt schon ab werk. Naja wird eh der Zoulou der ist anscheinend leichter


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute!

Hier ist es total windig. Ich klemme mir das Rad fahren heute und gehe bei dem Wetter eher ein Eis essen 

Das Scandal der letzten Seite finde ich großartig. Mal was Neues, da eine Marzocchi zu sehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Auch von mir 



So, knackige 3h-Runde gedreht.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Wow richtig schön bei euch die Ecke

Werde gleich mal aufs Univega andere reifen Uffziehn und dann dreh ich auchma ne Runde, aber erst macht mir jez Kaffeepause


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs! 

Erstmal alles Gute dem Geburtstagskind! Benjamin, auf Dich! 


Jetzt komme ich vom Mittagessen wieder und wollte auch mal an Ilm oder Saale rollen, mit den breiten Puschen ein bisschen im Wasser spielen, da fängt das wieder an zu tröpfeln...
Und zu allem ÜberFLUSS zeigt der Marco auch noch aktuelle Bilder mit Sonne satt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Es geht auch anders



Da kann man sonst durchfahren



Da ist eigentlich ein Wehr




Video hab ich auch   <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=136044863259470" width="854" height="480" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Hi, Jens!
Stimmt, das Wehr in Bad Kösen hatten sie gestern auch im regionalen TV gezeigt. Da dachte ich gleich an dein kürzliches Bild davon, als noch alles hübsch war.


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2013)

Du hast auch ne Macke Jens! Je oller umso doller?! 
Hast du dich wieder mit Aldi Tüten eingewickelt?
Aber das Wasser ist schon krass! Steht dein Schloss wenigstens bissel erhöht oder seid ihr auch in Gefahr?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Erstmal alles Gute dem Geburtstagskind! Benjamin, auf Dich!
> 
> ...


 Flo, ich bin mal für Dich gefahren, das Wasser ist aber noch sehr kalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du hast auch ne Macke Jens! Je oller umso doller?!
> Hast du dich wieder mit Aldi Tüten eingewickelt?
> Aber das Wasser ist schon krass! Steht dein Schloss wenigstens bissel erhöht oder seid ihr auch in Gefahr?


Vom Wasser bis zu mir sind es noch ca. 90Hm


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du dich wieder mit Aldi Tüten eingewickelt?
> Aber das Wasser ist schon krass!



Wieso denn das? Jens, schämst du dich etwa für die Funktionskleidung darunter, also die KIK-Tüten?


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

BOah was heftig mit dem Wasser und alles

Hier isses Trocken, ich trink jez meinen Kaffe aus, dann gehts mit dem Racebike na ganz lockere Runde in den Wald


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ich trink jez meinen Kaffe aus, dann gehts mit dem Racebike na ganz lockere Runde in den Wald



Hehe, gleicher Plan bei mir - aber streich das "Race" vorm Bike!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Jens, schämst du dich etwa für die Funktionskleidung darunter, also die KIK-Tüten?


Wie war denn die Video-Qualität?
Hier im IBC lädt es noch


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Meinst du das Ding auf FB?
Kann ich mir erst später anschauen, da mein Kaffee jetzt leer ist! 

Bis dahin...


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

So plan geändert ich warte noch ne halbe Stunde bis mein Vadda wieder zu hause ist und dann kommt der mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch von mir


 Von mir auch, Benjamin


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bilderfluuuut!


Sooooooo schön


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Das Video ist fertisch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Jens, wir brauchen endlich ein Fatbike!!!!


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

Lass dich nicht vom Weißen Hai fressen. Da schwimmt bestimmt etwas derartiges rum.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Sagt mal, was hat man denn von* Pacenti *- Felgen zu halten? Taugt das was?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, wir brauchen endlich ein Fatbike!!!!


 
Das müsst Ihr mal probieren, ab Wasserstand bis Gabelkrone wird man so leicht, das man nicht mehr fahren kann und wenn man absteigt schwimmt einem das Bike hinterher .
Beim Fatbike ist man dann am Surfen, da gehste nicht mehr unter


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

Pacenti: Kann ich dir nächste Woche sagen. Habe nichts negatives gefunden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Haste was mit Pacenti bestellt???? Überlege auch bei AS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute Benjamin!

Ich hatte mal wieder ein halbwegs Kackrennen. Beim Warmfahren schoen einen Salto hingelegt, wurde es im Rennen nicht viel besser.

In der ersten Runde hat sich einer vor mir in der Lizenzabfahrt lang gemacht und ich bin komplett drüber geflogen und durfte mein Rad wieder einsammeln.

Eine Runde später hat sich wohl bedingt durch den Sturz, das Schaltauge so umgebogen, dass ich die Kette nicht mehr vor die Kassette gebracht habe.
Ein Fotograf hat mir dann geholfen und nach ~ 5 Minuten war die Kette wieder frei. Er hat mir auch gleich noch das Schaltauge wieder gerade gedrückt.

Bin dann mit halber Kraft und nun mehr 2 Runden Rückstand gefinisht. Die Strecke war aber sehr geil. Den Double konnte man super easy springen - ja man braucht Überwindung - und das Steinfeld war bei richtiger Linienwahl auch fahrbar.

Ärgerlich ist nur, das die Schmerzen in der Seite nicht nachlassen und gleich wohl noch mit meinem Paps ins KH fahren muss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Marcel, das klingt nach einer geprellten Rippe, ich hab auch noch so ein breites, elastisches Korsett rumliegen(damals 4 angebrochene Rippen),
viel Spaß in der kommenden Nacht


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

Pass auf dich auf! Wir brauchen dich beim Heavy!

Habe einen LRS mit Pacenti CL25 bestellt. Schienen mir sehr gut. Das ganze dann mit xt-centerlocks und Revos.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Marcel, das klingt nach einer geprellten Rippe, ich hab auch noch so ein breites, elastisches Korsett rumliegen(damals 4 angebrochene Rippen),
> viel Spaß in der kommenden Nacht




Ich hatte ja schon mal eine gebrochene Rippe. Ohne die Schmerzmittel ausm KH nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2013)

Jo, zu dritt is doof, würde ich sagen.

Philipp, dann brauchst du ja noch neue Bremsscheiben!?


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

Bremsscheiben wären fällig. Habe aber erstmal Ashima Adapter bestellt. Das ist dann auch deutlich leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2013)

Trotz der Adapter leichter? Ernsthaft?


----------



## unocz (2. Juni 2013)

Nabend jungs,

Grr meine hinterradnabe scheint im arsch zu sein.... Quietscht und mahlt wie nix gutes und beim rückwertstreten blöckiert es teilweise.
Hat jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Welche Nabe ist verbaut?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juni 2013)

der TT ist och nee


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> der TT ist och nee



Na, du Heckenfranzose...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

So, bin wieder rein. Hab zwar nicht ein so beeindruckendes Video wie Jens, aber ein paar Bilder. 
Marco spricht mir aus der Seele: Ein Fatbike müsste her! 





Auf diesem Fußballplatz wird wohl die nächste Zeit nicht gespielt.








Und damit auch wirklich keiner an Wasserball denkt, hat wohl das THW für klare Verhältnisse gesorgt.  Die komplette Fläche im Hintergrund ist überflutet. Der Saaleradweg Richtung Kahla ist nicht mal mehr zu erahnen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Wow, das ist echt ´ne Menge Wasser.
Wie oft kommt sowas bei euch vor?


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Trotz der Adapter leichter? Ernsthaft?



Ziemlich sicher aber genaues wenn ich die Adapter habe. Die 160er wiegt 92 g. Da kommen dann etwa 20g dazu und das gleiche bei der 140er mit 65 g.

Warum ist der Platz gesperrt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Flo, wie sieht es in der Wiesenstraße um`s Rocks aus, ist da auch Land-Unter ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Also dass die Saale oder Ilm hier und da mal über die Ufer tritt, kommt schon öfter vor, je nach "Frühling". Aber diese Wassermassen an der Saale kommen vielleicht alle 10 - 15 Jahre mal vor. 

Direkt am Sportplatz führt links eine Straße vorbei. Über diese floss das Wasser auf einer Länge von 10m vom Platz ab. Ich dachte erst daran durchzufahren, als ich aber ganz nah davor stand, sah ich die Fließgeschwindigkeit und habe ganz schnell Abstand von der Idee genommen. Das hätte mich einfach umgedrückt und dann wäre ich Richtung Jena geschwommen... Da hätte nicht mal mehr ein Fatbike geholfen, da es an der tiefsten Stelle locker 40cm waren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum ist der Platz gesperrt?



Ob die Spieler immer wieder ins Wasser gepinkelt haben?  



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Flo, wie sieht es in der Wiesenstraße um`s Rocks aus, ist da auch Land-Unter ?



Andere Richtung, da war ich leider nicht. Ausgehend von den überfluteten Gärten und bedrohten Häusern an der Ringwiese würde ich sagen: Nicht sehr gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Also dass die Saale oder Ilm hier und da mal über die Ufer tritt, kommt schon öfter vor, je nach "Frühling". Aber diese Wassermassen an der Saale kommen vielleicht alle 10 - 15 Jahre mal vor.
> 
> Direkt am Sportplatz führt links eine Straße vorbei. Über diese floss das Wasser auf einer Länge von 10m vom Platz ab. Ich dachte erst daran durchzufahren, als ich aber ganz nah davor stand, sah ich die Fließgeschwindigkeit und habe ganz schnell Abstand von der Idee genommen. Das hätte mich einfach umgedrückt und dann wäre ich Richtung Jena geschwommen... Da hätte nicht mal mehr ein Fatbike geholfen, da es an der tiefsten Stelle locker 40cm waren!


 
40cm----bei mir floss das Wasser bei 1,82m Körpergröße knapp unter den E...n durch


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Ich habe leider kein Foto davon gemacht, weil eine ganze Reihe Schaulustige die Sicht versperrten, aber man dachte, das was da über die Straße schoss, sei die Saale! Dagegen war deines der reinste Tümpel! 


Hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich:

So sieht die Paradiesbrücke normalerweise aus:







Und so sieht es gerade aus (Blick aus der anderen Richtung):


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2013)

Schaut mal, was mein kleiner gangster heute machen wollte!






Der ist sooo cool drauf


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2013)

Er fährt also gern Uphill... Ich würde sagen, alles richtig gemacht, Sascha!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## unocz (2. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Nabe ist verbaut?



Dt 350


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Zieh mal den Freilauf runter. Sollte auch nach dem Zahnscheibenprinzip arbeiten...

Vielleicht Dreck oder Abrieb.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was mein kleiner gangster heute machen wollte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sascha, es wird Zeit das Du dem Kleinen ne kompl. Schutzausrüstung kaufst

Flo, da fehlt ja nicht mehr viel Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alles Gute Benjamin!
> 
> Ich hatte mal wieder ein halbwegs Kackrennen. Beim Warmfahren schoen einen Salto hingelegt, wurde es im Rennen nicht viel besser.
> 
> ...



Och neee gestern ich KH, heute du, wir sind verflucht

HOffe, dass es nix erstes ist, gute Besserung



 @Sascha, wann kann er denn bei den ersten Rennen starten? Gibt es Kategorie U5?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Genau, ganz vergessen.. *Gute Besserung den Kranken und Verletzten.*

Und jetzt:










































*TATORT!!! * 


*@Veikko
*
_Uffpasse!! _


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Ist Tatort Münster dran? oder welcher?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Verdammt.... Tatort erst um 20.30 Uhr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juni 2013)

wer Lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...

schöne Bilder von deiner RR-Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Hat auch Spaß gemacht. Musste dann aber heim wegen Frauchen...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2013)

heute wars dann auch noch ne runde von 4h 50km 1300hm lockere runde...

















kleine änderung wurde für heute noch vorgenommen

DT rein manitou raus...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juni 2013)

onkel man sieht ja dein gesicht wo ist der bart? das scott ist auch immer wieder schön anzusehen sollte es da nicht auch was in 29" geben

aber wie gewohnt schöne bilder...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Kennen wir den?--- ein neues Gesicht
super Gegend,
 was sagt eigentlich Dein "Mädchen" zu dem bartlosem Gesicht?
Hast Du Ihr da Steine in den Rucksack gepackt...neue Trainingsmethode?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2013)

hallo jungs sie liebt mich mit und ohne bart

Naja wenn sie so viel mitnehmen möchte...

ja ja da gibts dann schon was in 29 für sie aber erst ende diesen jahres oder anfang nächstes jahr.

ich bin der jens, komme aus der schwiiz bin bikeaufbausüchtig...

und ein foto von der liebsten habt ihr jetzt auch gesehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Och neee gestern ich KH, heute du, wir sind verflucht
> 
> HOffe, dass es nix erstes ist, gute Besserung
> 
> ...




War dann doch nicht mehr. Hatte noch Diclofenac, das hilft ein wenig. Wenns nicht besser wird oder ich nicht schlafen kann, muss ich morgen ins KH.

Bei den Rippen können die eh nicht viel machen.


@ Sascha: Ich denke er will erst hoch und dann die Stufe droppen oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War dann doch nicht mehr. Hatte noch Diclofenac, das hilft ein wenig. Wenns nicht besser wird oder ich nicht schlafen kann, muss ich morgen ins KH.
> 
> Bei den Rippen können die eh nicht viel machen.
> 
> ...


Bei den Rippen nicht, aber wenn sie Dir die Lunge angepiekst hat schon. Also wenn Du Morgen verdächtig wenig Luft bekommst....unbedingt zum Arzt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Juni 2013)

hmm, Lunge anpieksen, dann wäre sie wohl schon zusammengefallen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich die Lunge angepiekst hätte, wäre ich wohl kein Rennen zu Ende gefahren.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Gut das kann aber auch noch später durch Splitter passieren, möglich is alles.


Wie gucken grad noch dieses Fußballländerspiel äh trauerspiel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2013)

Beschwör hier nichts!


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2013)

Will hier jez keine Angst verbreiten, aber das könnte halt passieren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Will hier jez keine Angst verbreiten, aber das könnte halt passieren...


Da hat er Recht,
Marcel, mach Dir nicht zuviel Sorgen, mußt nur aufmerksam sein
Bei meinem Unfall wurde das erst am nächsten Tag festgestellt, da hat sich an der oberen linken Lungenseite ein dunkler Schatten abgezeichnet, danach bin ich fast zwei Wochen mit so einer Unterdruckpumpe rumgelaufen....ist aber Alles wieder gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2013)

Überlege gerade, ob ich dem Storck eine neue Kurbel verpassen soll...!? 

Graue Ultegra oder eine 7950er Dura Ace...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Auf dem Bild im Fotoalbum sieht's schon aus wie eine graue Ultegra. Irre ich mich da?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2013)

Moin

Jup. Aber die vorige Version in Icegrey...
Die ist schön, die ist gut, aber passt nicht zum Schaltwerk - optisch. Für mich nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (3. Juni 2013)

Moin Marcel!

Alles gut oder ziehst du irgendwo Luft?

Ach ja, moin an den Rest!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Tut auf jedenfall noch weh. Ich konnte aber einseitig durchschlafen. Pfeifen tut nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juni 2013)

Moin, Marcel und die übrige werte Gesellschaft!

 Wenn du doch noch undicht werden solltest, kommt halt einer von uns zum Entlüften vorbei. 
Schnelle Linderung der Schmerzen wünsche auch ich!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2013)

jaja,... mein kleiner stinker! der hat mir echt den abend nochmal getoppt! und ich hatte schon gegrillt! 
 @onkel_doc: sieht mit derdt viiiel besser aus. beim p29 passt die spagetti gabel optisch top! musst mal berichten wie lange die buchsen halten.
coole hose, wie ist der sitz am ar***?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
keiner undicht und ich bin auch noch nicht verschnupft nach der Aktion Gestern


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin!


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

War schon 'ne Runde laufen und später geht's weiter mit 'ner Radtour, sofern sich das Wetter hält. Momentan seeehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

So, gerade noch mal die Wettervorhersage gecheckt: Soll ein perfekter Tag werden, kein Niederschlag und ca. 30min Sonne pro h


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Hier ist wieder Wiiind. Ganz viel. Egal, ich mach' mich jetzt fertig und setze mich auf's Rad. Constantin, willst du einen Triathlon mitmachen oder wieso fährst du Rad und läufst am selben Tag?


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier ist wieder Wiiind. Ganz viel. Egal, ich mach' mich jetzt fertig und setze mich auf's Rad. *Constantin, willst du einen Triathlon mitmachen oder wieso fährst du Rad und läufst am selben Tag?*


Vielleicht, Volkstri wär' was... Aber auf Schwimmen und danach Umziehen hab ich keen Bock 

Ansonsten will ich was für die Waden tun und generell Abnehmen... weist ja, bin richtig fett geworden über den Winter 
Na ja, 4 bis 5kg hab ich schon.
Wenn ich heute 100km mache und meine 3000 bis 4000cal verbrenne, mich danach (wie immer öfter) mit der Nahrungs- und Flüssigkeitsaufnahme beherrsche habe ich wieder etwa weniger auf den Rippen.


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

Wollen wir gemeinsam fahren? wollte dann noch in den Grunewald.


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2013)

Bitte nicht mit der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme sparen


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ansonsten will ich was für die Waden tun und generell Abnehmen... weist ja, bin richtig fett geworden über den Winter
> Na ja, 4 bis 5kg hab ich schon.
> Wenn ich heute 100km mache und meine 3000 bis 4000cal verbrenne, mich danach (wie immer öfter) mit der Nahrungs- und Flüssigkeitsaufnahme beherrsche habe ich wieder etwa weniger auf den Rippen.



Naja, unter fett verstehe ich etwas anderes. Du bist ja schon recht groß...
100 km klingt schon nicht ganz verkehrt. Aber die machst du dann wohl eher ohne Philipp 



maddda schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mit der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme sparen



Richtig. Bei Wasser kann man ja nichts falsch machen.


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2013)

Eben, klar wenn man kaum was Trinkt bei 100km ist man nachher zwar leichter, als wenn man normal getrunken hat. Das is aber keineswegs Fettverlust. Das hat man innerhalb von einigen Stunden wieder drauf


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, unter fett verstehe ich etwas anderes. Du bist ja schon recht groß...
> 100 km klingt schon nicht ganz verkehrt. Aber die machst du dann wohl eher ohne Philipp



glaube auch. Er reagiert ja nicht auf mich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> glaube auch. Er reagiert ja nicht auf mich.


Chill 


Hatte ein sehr wichtiges Gespräch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Wollen wir gemeinsam fahren? wollte dann noch in den Grunewald.


Mit mir nix Gwood - alles nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mit der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme sparen


Nöj 

2l im Camelbak und Zuhause wird weiter aufgeladen 
...habe manchmal einfach übertrieben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, unter fett verstehe ich etwas anderes. Du bist ja schon recht groß...
> 100 km klingt schon nicht ganz verkehrt. Aber die machst du dann wohl eher ohne Philipp


 Ich mein' ja nur... will wieder auf 85kg kommen. Der Weg dahin ist beschwerlich, viel Verzicht, doch fühle ich mich dann viel LEICHTER und BESSER


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Wo bleibt der Beitragskombobreaker?


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt.


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nöj
> 
> 2l im Camelbak und Zuhause wird weiter aufgeladen
> ...habe manchmal einfach übertrieben...



Aso dann is ja gut


----------



## BENDERR (3. Juni 2013)

servus!
bin auch wieder zurück!
vielen dank für die glückwünsche 

die tradition hat es so gewollt, dass ich am WE meines geburtstags auf nem festival war:






am 1. tag FM, Rick Springfield, Survivor und TOTO 

und vom hochwasser hatten wir an der loreley auch was mitbekommen.. bzw auf der heimfahrt. die B42 war nämlich gesperrt und so mussten wir uns erst noch den weg zur nächsten fähre suchen die wegen dem hochwasser überhaupt noch fahren kann.. waren zwar dann eine stunde länger unterwegs als normal, aber hat trotzdem gut geklappt 

--> gute besserung noch den invaliden


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Aso dann is ja gut




Ich heiße ja nicht Christian und fahre mit 0,5l den WBM


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

ob man die Raceface Cadence am MTB Singlespeed fahren kann? Fände das ganz geil mit dem 39er Blatt. Ob die das aushält?


----------



## Metrum (3. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Beitragskombobreaker?



Ich war beim Doc aber es ist schon dreist dass auszunutzen wenn ich mal weg bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich war beim Doc aber es ist schon dreist dass auszunutzen wenn ich mal weg bin!


  

Mahlzeit, Veikko!

Alles fit?


----------



## Metrum (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, geht so. Ganz gut eigentlich. Das nächste mal hast du aber 12h Schreibverbot!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ja,* geht so*. Ganz gut* eigentlich. Das nächste mal hast du aber 12h Schreibverbot!


Schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich heiße ja nicht Christian und fahre mit 0,5l den WBM



Kann mir nicht mehr passieren, ins F700 bekomme ich große Flaschen 



InoX schrieb:


> ob man die Raceface Cadence am MTB Singlespeed fahren kann? Fände das ganz geil mit dem 39er Blatt. Ob die das aushält?



Es werden ja viele RR-Kurbeln an Cyclocross-Rädern gefahren. Ich denke, dann sollte eine RR-Kurbel auch an einem nicht allzu viel gefahrenen MTB halten.

Bin übrigens von meiner Runde zurück > 20 °C aber frischer Wind. War trotzdem angenehm. Nur das (diesmal) linke Knie hat etwas rumgezickt. Ma kieken.


----------



## mete (3. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> K
> 
> Es werden ja viele RR-Kurbeln an Cyclocross-Rädern gefahren. Ich denke, dann sollte eine RR-Kurbel auch an einem nicht allzu viel gefahrenen MTB halten.



Das Problem wird aber sein, dass die Kurbel für die meisten MTB-Rahmen zu schmal baut und an die Kettenstreben stößt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab bei meinem Stadt-MtB die Alfine-Kurbel mit 39Z montiert und da ist die Kurbel auch zu schmal gebaut.(da habe ich nicht dran gedacht beim bestellen) Hab dann brutal die Streben mit der Schraubzwinge zusammengepresst, jetzt sind es auf jeder Seite 3mm Luft. Der linke Kurbelarm steckt auch nicht komplett (durch den Zusatzspacer) auf der Achse.
Für den Einsatz reicht das gerade so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

Ist ja ein alter Stahlrahmen ohne den ganzen gebogenen Kram. muss ich wohl mal testen


----------



## mete (3. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist ja ein alter Stahlrahmen ohne den ganzen gebogenen Kram. muss ich wohl mal testen



Das kannst Du einfach prüfen. Wenn Du eine normale HTII Kurbel einbaust und nicht auf jeder Seite deutlich mehr als 1cm Platz ist, passt es nicht. Alternativ geht auch messen. Rennrad-Kurbeln bauen ungefähr 2cm schmaler, als die MTB-Pendants. Dass an Deinem Rahmen nichts gebogen ist, dürfte sogar eher hinderlich sein, denn die S-Bends dienen ja gerade dazu, am Reifen einen breiten und bei den Kurbeln einen schmalen Hinterbau zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Nach dem ich im Rennen ja mein letztes Ersatzschaltauge vom Fuji kaputt gemacht habe, brauche ich ein Neues. Weder beim Hersteller noch bei den Onlineshops was passendes gefunden.

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Service da weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2013)

Na, geht es mit der Luft? 
Du wolltest bestimmt 2 Neue, Schaltaugen schreiben... sonst fehlt Dir dann der Ersatz


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Joa stimmt schon. Gerade im Bezug aufs 24h Rennen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht mehr passieren, ins F700 bekomme ich große Flaschen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2013)

Hier hab ich bis jetzt jedes schaltauge gefunden: www.schaltauge.de

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Da gibts keine von Fuji.

Bei schaltauge.com gibts welche, ich weiß aber nicht welches passen könnte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2013)

Es gab auch keines von zaboo, aber das khs war das selbe
Sind ja nach Befestigung sortiert... Musst du mal durchsuchen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Bin im Moment in Dortmund, da hab ich natürlich auch das Schaltauge nicht hier.
Vielleicht verrät mir der Service auch welches ich bestellen muss 

Sonst fahr ich auch 26er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2013)

coole hose, wie ist der sitz am ar***?[/quote]


Die dinger passen wie arsch aufs auge...oder so...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> coole hose, wie ist der sitz am ar***?




Die dinger passen wie arsch aufs auge...oder so...[/QUOTE]

Ich hab mit baggies oft das Problem, das die mir am Arsch runter rutscht...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Mit Bib drunter sowieso


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sonst fahr ich auch 26er



Dann können wir meinen Namensänderungsvorschlag ja umsetzen


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2013)

das sind regenhosen und haben eienn gummizug innen. Kann man gut anziehen. Ansonsten bei den Cloom hosen ebenfalls. halten bei mir bombenfest udn rutschen niet...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann können wir meinen Namensänderungsvorschlag ja umsetzen



Muss erstmal ne neue Kassette/Kette fürn 26er besorgen und die Funzel bestellen


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Ui, mach das mal mit der Lampe. Ohne is schlecht, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Fährt sich dann so dunkel...

Wie sieht das mit Rücklicht aus?


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2013)

brauchst du auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

War mir klar, nur wenn ich schon was bestelle am besten noch ein Rücklicht dazu.


Meine Mutter hat sich gerade eben ein Univega Crosser gekauft


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Habe ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht. Aber so'n Minirücklicht liegt eh immer im Werkzeugkasten, von daher...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Funktionierend hab ich nur noch mein kleines Knog, das ich beim Rennen gewonnen hab.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Mehr als gesehen werden musst du doch nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Foto No. 1 vom Steinfeld:







von Thomas Sommer (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2013)

Voll konzentriert ..nur gut das "Posten 4" nicht noch angespitzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Hat mir auch wirklich Spaß gemacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Foto No. 1 vom Steinfeld:


Vorne Clincher, hinten Tubular???


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Gut gesehen, war mir bei den gemischten Bedingungen nicht sicher ob ein XC4 reicht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gut gesehen, war mir bei den gemischten Bedingungen nicht sicher ob ein XC4 reicht.


Ah, ok, sicher ist sicher 


Der XC4 scheint aber schon recht ordentlich Grip zu bieten... doch fraglich ist die Selbstreinigung, oder?

XC5 ist zu schmal, richtig?

Der XC2 PLUS ist ja ein geiles Teil. 520g bei 29x2,0.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Selbstreinigung ist okay und Grip besser als ein Raceking.
Der XC5 ist ein Schlammreifen, da bräuchte ich wohl noch ein extra VR.

XC2 Plus ist schon geil wenn man es sich leisten kann. Hat eben wenig Fleisch und ist möglicherweise defektanfälliger. Leichtbau ist auch bei mir nicht mehr alles.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Der XC4 scheint ein guter Kompromiss zu sein.


Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Selbstreinigung ist okay und Grip besser als ein Raceking.*
> Der XC5 ist ein Schlammreifen, da bräuchte ich wohl noch ein extra VR.
> 
> XC2 Plus ist schon geil wenn man es sich leisten kann. Hat eben wenig Fleisch und ist möglicherweise defektanfälliger. *Leichtbau ist auch bei mir nicht mehr alles.*


Am Bike, versteht sich...

Nicht mehr???


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2013)

Möchte den Tubular-LRS auch in möglichst vielen XC Rennen fahren, deshalb Allroundreifen.

Logisch  An mir wird nichts eingespart


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Möchte den Tubular-LRS auch in möglichst vielen XC Rennen fahren, deshalb Allroundreifen.
> 
> Logisch  An mir wird nichts eingespart


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2013)

Ach in Solingen wäre ich auch gerne Gefahren 
Naja nächstes Jahr


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Auch Moin!
Heute scheint es ja mal trocken zu bleiben und ich werde dann mal
bissel an die Deiche fahren und schauen wie es aussieht. Hat ja wohl doch
alles gehalten und das obwohl mein Kind so auf Schulausfall gehofft hatte.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Ja als Kind hofft man noch das die Schule ausfällt


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, zumal sein bester Kumpel keine Schule hat und das Kind meiner Freundin, das ja auch hier wohnt, auch Ausfall hat. Sind aber halt 3 verschiedene Gymnasien. Und seins ist halt sicher gewesen.


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, zumal sein bester Kumpel keine Schule hat und das Kind meiner Freundin, das ja auch hier wohnt, auch Ausfall hat. Sind aber halt 3 verschiedene Gymnasien. Und seins ist halt sicher gewesen.



Hast du wieder Mist ausgesucht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits
die Hochwasserlage entspannt sich bei uns wieder ein bisschen


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Also wenn bei Actionsports alles so gut läuft wie die Beantwortung der Mails dann bin ich begeistert. Habe eben eine Anfrage wegen meines Sendungsstatus gesendet und nach 5 Minuten hatte ich die Antwort.
DHL spinnt mal wieder rum.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2013)

SRAM shifter verkauft und jetzt kommt der käufer und sagt mir das gewinde wäre durch... die sind neu...


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Die sind doch alle doof. musst du weiterhin hier im Threat deine Schätze verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2013)

sowas gibt es leider... ich musste mal eine lefty remote zurrueck nehmen, weil ich aus versehen im bike markt auf neu stehen gelassen habe. im mailverkehr habe ich dem typ mehrfach geschrieben, das ich das teil problemlos gefahren bin -> kann ja net neu sein.

dann nimm ich es auf kullanz zurrueck... und was ist: das rindvieh hat die remote bevor er gemotzt hat zerlegt und die gewidnestange zu weit reingeschraubt, so das das kugelgelenk im arsch ist...






koennte ich mich noch immer drueber aufregen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

keine Ahnung, die Strolche.....solche Gelenke hab ich auch an den Servos meiner Flieger und M-Benz verbaut die an den Drosselklappen...hat aber nicht lange gehalten


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2013)

und darum nehme ich auch nichts zurück. er war bei mir zu hause und hat die shifter begutachtet udn mitgenommen.

also hab ich ihm jetzt angeboten 30.- zurückzuzahlen. Weiss ja ned ob er das gewinde abgewürgt hat man.


----------



## unocz (4. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

Moin!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sowas gibt es leider... ich musste mal eine lefty remote zurrueck nehmen, weil ich aus versehen im bike markt auf neu stehen gelassen habe. im mailverkehr habe ich dem typ mehrfach geschrieben, das ich das teil problemlos gefahren bin -> kann ja net neu sein.
> 
> dann nimm ich es auf kullanz zurrueck... und was ist: das rindvieh hat die remote bevor er gemotzt hat zerlegt und die gewidnestange zu weit reingeschraubt, so das das kugelgelenk im arsch ist...
> 
> koennte ich mich noch immer drueber aufregen...


Schöne Sch...



onkel_doc schrieb:


> und darum nehme ich auch nichts zurück. er war bei mir zu hause und hat die shifter begutachtet udn mitgenommen.
> 
> also hab ich ihm jetzt angeboten 30.- zurückzuzahlen. *Weiss ja ned ob er das gewinde abgewürgt hat man.*


Richtig. Wenn er dazu noch bei dir war und sich die Sache genau ansehen konnte, bevor er kauft, dann erzählt er Quark.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2013)

eben... in dem falle wuerde ich au nix zurrueck nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Moin!



InoX schrieb:


> Also wenn bei Actionsports alles so gut läuft wie die Beantwortung der Mails dann bin ich begeistert.



Durfte vorhin meine reklamierte Shimano-Bremse von denen in Empfang nehmen, versendet am 15.05. Das finde ich wirklich schnell und auch der Mailkontakt im Vorfeld war super! 

Die Bremse ist im Drucktest allerdings dicht gewesen und kam so zu mir zurück. Ich frage mich nun natürlich, wieso dann nach jeder Ausfahrt ein frischer Ölnebel über dem Staub am Drehpunkt des Hebels zu finden ist. 
Der Hebel der anderen ist dagegen furztrocken. 

Naja, jetzt habe ich wenigstens wieder zwei Bremsen am Bike und denke nicht schon beim Uphill mit Sorge an den Rückweg...


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> also hab ich ihm jetzt angeboten 30.- zurückzuzahlen. Weiss ja ned ob er das gewinde abgewürgt hat man.



Was für Typen!  Wenn er sich das ansehen konnte und du weißt, dass sie neu waren, erzählt er definitiv Scheiß.e!
Ich würde da auch nicht auf Kulanz den Preis mindern. Das ist neuerdings überall die Masche den Preis im Nachhinein zu drücken, siehe Sascha.

Wenn der Trottel nicht an dem Remote rumgepfuscht hätte, hätte er sicher auch nicht über den Trick "Ach, die im Text als eindeutig gebraucht beschriebene Fernebdienung ist doch nicht neu, wie sie im Angebotsblock versehentlich vermerkt ist..."
die Rückabwicklung gefordert, sondern sich über einen fairen Preis gefreut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Flo, nimm zur Sicherheit ein kleines Fläschchen Oel mit auf Tour


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Ach was, ich borge einfach Kettenöl von dir!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2013)

von DT swiss habe ich auch antwort bekommen. Ohne beleg keine garantie

Meine DT swiss federgabel hat leichtes spiel beim rechten gabelholm...

Ich fahr nun mal noch so und dann wenns schlimmer wird geb ich sie in den service...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Also wenn bei Actionsports alles so gut läuft wie die Beantwortung der Mails dann bin ich begeistert. Habe eben eine Anfrage wegen meines Sendungsstatus gesendet und nach 5 Minuten hatte ich die Antwort.
> DHL spinnt mal wieder rum.



Also ich hatte mit denen keine Probleme.
Ich hatte für's Rotwild damals einen LRS von AS und hinten war es eine Steckachse mit 12 x 150 mm. Die haben allerdings eine in 135 mm geliefert und ich hatte denen dann geschrieben, worauf die mich angerufen hatten und zwei Tage später hatte ich eine neue Steckachse im Briefkasten zu liegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> von DT swiss habe ich auch antwort bekommen. Ohne beleg keine garantie
> 
> Meine DT swiss federgabel hat leichtes spiel beim rechten gabelholm...
> 
> Ich fahr nun mal noch so und dann wenns schlimmer wird geb ich sie in den service...



also doch... das haben die wohl immer. man kann aber wohl im service strammere buchsen einbauen lassen. spricht dann schelchter an, haellt aber laneger als 2 touren... habe ich gehoert...


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sowas gibt es leider... ich musste mal eine lefty remote zurrueck nehmen, weil ich aus versehen im bike markt auf neu stehen gelassen habe. im mailverkehr habe ich dem typ mehrfach geschrieben, das ich das teil problemlos gefahren bin -> kann ja net neu sein.
> 
> dann nimm ich es auf kullanz zurrueck... und was ist: das rindvieh hat die remote bevor er gemotzt hat zerlegt und die gewidnestange zu weit reingeschraubt, so das das kugelgelenk im arsch ist...
> 
> ...


Es gibt solche Leute.
Hatte mal einen dem ich die Elixir CR Carbon verkauft hat. Er wollte Nachverhandeln, weil angeblich die Hebel nicht aus Carbon waren (war UD Carbon ) Beläge waren angeblich vorne auch runter^^


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade Antwort von Fuji-Bikes und boc24 erhalten.
Ohne Foto kann man dem Rahmen nicht eindeutig ein Schaltauge zuordnen. Muss man das verstehen? 

Bei Bergamont z.B. suche ich Rahmen + Modelljahr und habe sofort Schaltauge BGM-XXX und kann dann einen Shop suchen der das führt.



> da sich die verschiedenen Schaltaugen nicht einwandfrei einem speziellen Rad zuordnen lassen, benötigen wir dringend ein Bild des ausgebauten Schaltauges (von beiden Seiten), damit wir die genaue Form des Auges und der Fräsungen erkennen können. Bitte berücksichtigen Sie dabei besonders die Auflagefläche zum Rahmen.




Was macht man, wenn das Schaltauge unwiederruflich zerstört ist?


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Den Rahmen ebenfalls zerstören oder singlespeed fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ach was, ich borge einfach Kettenöl von dir!


Für ein kühles Blondes würde ich schon Dein Begleitfahrzeug sein , ich nehme dann natürlich das kompl. Entlüftungsset mit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Also wenn bei Actionsports alles so gut läuft wie die Beantwortung der Mails dann bin ich begeistert. Habe eben eine Anfrage wegen meines Sendungsstatus gesendet und nach 5 Minuten hatte ich die Antwort.
> DHL spinnt mal wieder rum.



Moin ihr!

Jup, DHL hatte ich gerade am Tel.   -    Statusinfo geht nicht.
Grrrrr...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab gerade Antwort von Fuji-Bikes und boc24 erhalten.
> Ohne Foto kann man dem Rahmen nicht eindeutig ein Schaltauge zuordnen. Muss man das verstehen?
> 
> Bei Bergamont z.B. suche ich Rahmen + Modelljahr und habe sofort Schaltauge BGM-XXX und kann dann einen Shop suchen der das führt.
> ...



www.schaltauge.de    !!






Habe heute tierisches Flattern.
Gestern haben wir etwas viel beim Schrauben getankt, hätte nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte mit dem Montageständer Salsa getanzt..
Au Backe, is mir übel....


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Bei Schaltauge.de nichts passendes gefunden und bei schaltauge.com schon. Da wusste ich aber nicht ob es passt.

Deshalb ja der Kontakt zum Händler und Hersteller.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für ein kühles Blondes würde ich schon Dein Begleitfahrzeug sein , ich nehme dann natürlich das kompl. Entlüftungsset mit



Denk an deine vollwertige Mahlzeit, die noch auf dich wartet!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Habe heute tierisches Flattern.
> *Gestern haben wir etwas viel beim Schrauben getankt*, hätte nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte mit dem Montageständer Salsa getanzt..
> Au Backe, is mir übel....


Was war es denn Schönes?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin ihr!
> 
> Habe heute tierisches Flattern.
> Gestern haben wir etwas viel beim Schrauben getankt, hätte nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte mit dem Montageständer Salsa getanzt..
> Au Backe, is mir übel....


 und dann kommen solche Geschichten raus wie vorhin gelesen
....Gewinde ausgeleiert, Remote zerlegt.....usw.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Dann darf man sich auch nicht beschweren Marco


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Denk an deine vollwertige Mahlzeit, die noch auf dich wartet!


Warte noch ein bisschen, alte Leute essen nicht mehr so viel


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin ihr!
> ...
> Habe heute tierisches Flattern.
> Gestern haben wir etwas viel beim Schrauben getankt, hätte nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätte mit dem Montageständer Salsa getanzt..
> Au Backe, is mir übel....



hihi cool. muss ich auch mal machen. ksite zaepfle in keller zum schrauben! wer kommt vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit ihr Eibemmen!

Nun hatte ich eben ganz viel geschrieben und dann sagt Firefox "Nö - ich mach jetzt nix mehr!" 
Also nun nochmal kurz.
Die Dämme der Weißen Elster, hier vor Ort, halten wohl, größtenteils. Bundeswehrhubschrauber sind vor Ort und fliegen Sandsäcke durch die Gegend.
Habe auch Bilder gemacht, sind aber noch auf der Karte.
Leider steigt die Elbe wohl weiter, wie ich eben im Internet gefunden habe, und dort wo ich mein Haus habe soll sie wohl noch über den Pegel von 2002 steigen! Was schlecht ist wenn man das Haus direkt an der Elbe hat! Und damals war schon die ganze Stadt evakuiert.

Aber der Herr Platzeck ist wohl schon vor Ort und guckt. Hauptsache er kommt danach nochmal mit Geld wieder wenn der Hochwasserschutz nicht funktionierte. Oder ich muss die dicke Tine Wittler anrufen - oder ihr dürft alle zwei Jahre lang keine Biketeile mehr kaufen und müsst den ersparten Betrag spenden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

nur gut das Dir Schreiben nicht so schwer fällt.
Wie viele Landsitze bzw. Wassergrundstücke besitzt Du denn? Bei uns ist die Saale im Moment am Zurückgehen
Du machst mir jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen, wirst es mir später wieder aufs Brot schmieren


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Weshalb mach ich Dir ein schlechtes Gewissen Jens? Willst du heimlich Biketeile kaufen? Die sind dann alle verflucht wenn mein Haus absäuft. 
Na wir haben doch nur das WE Grundstück in Tannroda, direkt am Ilmradweg und das Haus in Mühlberg/Elbe direkt am Elberadweg. Also immer nen Radweg vor der Tür. 
Naja und die Mietwohnung in Markkleeberg und die Mietwohnung meiner Freundin in Gera. Die wollte sie nicht aufgeben als sie mich kennen lernte weil sie nicht nochmal bei Null anfangen wollte, wenns dann doch nicht passt. Aber das ist jetzt auch schon sieben Jahre her.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Für das, was da bald beim Jens an Biketeilen eintrudelt, müssten all deine Häuser auf einmal absaufen, damit das mit der Spendenpflicht rechnerisch hinhaut! 

Veikko, habt ihr da nicht mal dran gedacht, nach 7 Jahren doch mal was von den Hütten abzustoßen? Man fängt ja nicht bei Null an, nur weil man sich nach einer Trennung (die es natürlich hoffentlich nicht geben wird) ´ne neue Wohnung suchen muss, oder?


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

nur gut, dass mein LRS gerade gekommen ist und auch schon bezahlt und verbaut ist. Dann brauch ich die nächste Zeit nichts großes Spenden.


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Philipp, wenn du den noch nicht gefahren bis kannste den vlt. zurücksenden? 

Ja, Flo! Wir wollen eigentlich, wenn die Kids aus dem Haus sind, was zwischen Markkleeberg und Gera suchen. Bis dahin muss es so gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Actionsports nimmt keine Customlaufrädsätze zurück.


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Actionsports nimmt keine Customlaufrädsätze zurück.



Dann ab in den Bikemarkt damit! 

Na vlt. wirds auch nicht so schlimm denn die haben ja 2011 was gebaut.
Links ist nur Gegend, da kann dass alles hin, rechts ist die Stadt und irgendwo hinten rechts das Haus. Sieht man aber nicht.
Und übrigens müssen Brandenurger doch zusammenhalten!!!


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Centerlock will doch niemand haben...


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Ach, ich find CL nicht schlimm. Weiß auch nicht was die alle haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Seit dem ich hier mitmache bestelle ich doch keine Teile mehr heimlich, das würde ich Euch nicht antun, nur meiner Frau.
Veikko, ich hatte es ja schon mal kurz angedeutet was es wird, die Verhandlungen laufen schon seit 2-3 Wochen, habe deswegen mit Flo schon intensiv geplaudert.

Sehr flaches Land aufn Bild, da brauchst Du als Rentner kein E-Bike


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sehr flaches Land aufn Bild, da brauchst Du als Rentner kein E-Bike



... bei seiner Kondition. Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach, ich find CL nicht schlimm. Weiß auch nicht was die alle haben.



Ich finds super


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

FLO!!!  

Jens, ich will da ja nicht hin ziehen. Ist halt das Haus meiner Urgroßeltern und ich war der Einzige der noch da war. Aber verkaufen macht auch keinen Sinn, dann lieber immer ne Mieteinnahme.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Ach das ist das Haus wo die Mieter die Wände versetzen, auch noch ohne Kosten für Dich(Du Glückspils)


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Hm, genau das! 

Sie wollen auch noch von nem Nebengebäude den ersten Stock abtragen, weil die Decke morsch ist und ein Flachdach draufmachen. 
Ich warte nur noch bis sie mit dem Ausbau vom Dachgeschoss fertig sind - dann verkauf ich es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Jens, du bist doch bissel schlau. Wie bekomme ich aus dem Gugl Örf meine Routen wieder raus? Weil irgendwie sind da alle reingekringelt und man erkennt die aktuellen dann nicht mehr - oder schwer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Bei guggel kenn ich mich auch nicht aus, mache alles mit Garmin-Tools.
Hast Du die Routen schon unter D/Dokumente/GPS/Routen/Eigene (musst du anlegen) gespeichert?
Wenn ja, dann gibt es bestimmt eine Einstellung bei Google die Du Autodidaktisch verändern musst


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Nö, habe ich noch nirgends gespeichert.
Also hast du auch keine Ahnung. 
Muss ich mal mein Kind fragen, der kennt sich mit sowas wohl besser aus.
Habe es jetzt einfach bei Örf gelöscht, ist ja im Garmindingens noch drin gespeichert - hoffe ich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, genau das!
> 
> Sie wollen auch noch von nem Nebengebäude den ersten Stock abtragen, weil die Decke morsch ist und ein Flachdach draufmachen.
> Ich warte nur noch bis sie mit dem Ausbau vom Dachgeschoss fertig sind - dann verkauf ich es!


Schlau - find ich gut!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, du bist doch bissel schlau. *Wie bekomme ich aus dem Gugl Örf meine Routen wieder raus?* Weil irgendwie sind da alle reingekringelt und man erkennt die aktuellen dann nicht mehr - oder schwer.


Wie sind sie denn gespeichert?

Wenn ich mir meine Tracks bei GE ansehe, dann ist da links so 'ne Liste mit den Tracks, welche gespeichert sind und der gerade angezeigte Track.

Mittels Häkchen kann man die Tracks dann löschen, oder irre ich da?


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wie sind sie denn gespeichert?
> 
> Wenn ich mir meine Tracks bei GE ansehe, dann ist da links so 'ne Liste mit den Tracks, welche gespeichert sind und der gerade angezeigte Track.
> 
> Mittels Häkchen kann man die Tracks dann löschen, oder irre ich da?


Habe gerade nachgesehen: Einfach rechtsklicken auf den Track und weg damit.


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, das mit den Häkchen könnte ich demnächst mal probieren.
Habe eben die Hardcore Variante gewählt und dann bei schließen das speichern des aktuellen verneint. Gespeichert sind die sonst nur im GTC.


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schlau - find ich gut!



Nein - das war Quatsch, so ein schlechter Mensch bin ich nicht. Die wollen halt eh drin wohnen bleiben. Die haben vier Kinder, Hund und wollen noch Haustiere wie ein Schwein halten. Hühner haben sie schon. Ne passende Wohnung finden die dafür nicht, vorallem mit dem Schwein. Ne, denen gefällts da super, die würden es auch gern kaufen. Aber da bin ich nicht s für zu haben. Geld wird immer weniger wert, ist irgendwann weg und ein Haus bleibt halt und bringt Miete.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein - das war Quatsch, so ein schlechter Mensch bin ich nicht. Die wollen halt eh drin wohnen bleiben. Die haben vier Kinder, Hund und wollen noch Haustiere wie ein Schwein halten. Hühner haben sie schon. Ne passende Wohnung finden die dafür nicht, vorallem mit dem Schwein. Ne, denen gefällts da super, die würden es auch gern kaufen. Aber da bin ich nicht s für zu haben. *Geld wird immer weniger wert, ist irgendwann weg und ein Haus bleibt halt und bringt Miete*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den Häkchen könnte ich demnächst mal probieren.
> Habe eben die Hardcore Variante gewählt und dann bei schließen das speichern des aktuellen verneint. Gespeichert sind die sonst nur im GTC.


GTC= Garmin Trainingscenter?
Hier kannst Du Strecken von den aufgezeichneten Routen erstellen und dann in einen Ordner exportieren... z.B. (D/Dokumente/GPS/Routen/Eigene)


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Veikko hat ja schon über die Mehrfachposts von Constantin geschimpft, aber ich erinnere mich nicht, dass Constantin bezüglich der Vollzitate schon ermahnt wurde, wenn der originale Post auf der gleichen Seite steht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2013)

ät Constantin: Wieviel bist du denn nun gestern gefahren? 
ät Philipp: Bilder!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko hat ja schon über die Mehrfachposts von Constantin geschimpft, aber ich erinnere mich nicht, dass Constantin bezüglich der Vollzitate schon ermahnt wurde, wenn der originale Post auf der gleichen Seite steht!


Ja? 

?

Hauptsache keine Fullquotes inklusive Bilder, welche kurz davor bzw. auf der gleichen Seite zu sehen sind


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ja?
> 
> ?
> 
> Hauptsache keine Fullquotes inklusive Bilder, welche kurz davor bzw. auf der gleichen Seite zu sehen sind



JA. Das hasse ich so sehr! Wird gern in der 29er Gallerie gemacht. 

Heute lag was im Weg.

URL=http://[www.pic-upload.de/view-19599063/IMG_1833.jpg.html]






[/url]


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ät Constantin: Wieviel bist du denn nun gestern gefahren?
> ät Philipp: Bilder!


Die gestrige Tour war echt lächerlich.

Nachdem ich um den Mittag rum was gegessen und getrunken hatte, wurde ich schlagartig müde und schlief bis circa 16:00. Dann bin ich erst vor 5 los gekommen und hatte extrem wenig Zeit wg. Termin um 19:00.

Habe den bereits mehrfach begangenen Fehler erneut gemacht und bin ins Zentrum gefahren, wo mich die Ampeln fast wahnsinnig gemacht haben 

Am Ende waren es dann 17,71 km in 37 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> JA. Das hasse ich so sehr! Wird gern in der 29er Gallerie gemacht.


Falls du das ernst meinst: Volle Zustimmung!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Heute lag was im Weg.
> 
> [www.pic-upload.de/view-19599063/IMG_1833.jpg.html]


Fett!


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Es war mein ERNST! 
Da habe ich dann irgendwann mal geschrieben "endlich mal ne Seite ohne das Kona!" Weil es auf drei Seiten mindestens 9x inkl. drei Bildern abgebildet war (immer die selben) und da kam gleich " was hast du gegen Kona?" 
Gehts noch?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juni 2013)

Ey, nichts gegen Kona!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Veikko, Sattel rein und Hopp

"http://www.youtube.com/embed/bEJpC55fcKQ"


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour war echt lächerlich.
> 
> Nachdem ich um den Mittag rum was gegessen und getrunken hatte, wurde ich schlagartig müde und schlief bis circa 16:00. Dann bin ich erst vor 5 los gekommen und hatte extrem wenig Zeit wg. Termin um 19:00.
> 
> ...



Wow, richtig viel.
Das mit den Ampeln erlebe ich jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Grunewald fahre. Überschlag einfach mal, wieviele Ampeln allein in der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße, Unter den Linden und in der Bismarckstraße oder am Ku'damm sind... Alle rot.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wow, richtig viel.
> Das mit den Ampeln erlebe ich jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Grunewald fahre. Überschlag einfach mal, wieviele Ampeln allein in der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße, Unter den Linden und in der Bismarckstraße oder am Ku'damm sind... *Alle rot*.


 

Grüne Welle: Kannste Knicken


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, Sattel rein und Hopp
> 
> "http://www.youtube.com/embed/bEJpC55fcKQ"



Naja Jens, wollte mit nem Three-Sixty drüber und dann endete es so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2013)

Jaja... die affen im 29er teil... thema fuer sich!

Gerade von ner schoenen 1000hm afterwork tour daheim und gleich gibt es "leon the proffesional"! Weibe war einkaufen
Jean reno und nathalie portman @ their best!

Und immer dran denken: no women, no kids!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

Habe bei bestem Wetter den neuen lrs getestet. 500g weniger machen sich bemerkbar . Gewicht: 9,87kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. Juni 2013)

was für n LRS hast du dir denn gegönnt? gewicht?

war heute auch 1x vor und 1x nach der uni aufm rad jeweils ~ 1,5h 
macht richtig bock bei dem geilen wetter.. wenns jetzt so bleibt isses in 1 woche auch im wald schön trocken.
dann gehts wieder öfters aufs MTB


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Geiler Film Sascha! 
Ja, im Prinzip hast du hier aber beinah überall Vollpfosten am Start die immer wieder auftauchen und zu allem ihren Senf dazugeben müssen. Am schlimmsten ist es ja dass sich immer die einmischen die es nix angeht (Gerechtigkeitsfanatiker) und die mit angelesem Halbwissen glänzen. Und dann eskaliert es oft. 

Schickes Bike Philipp! 
Ich wünsch dir ja dass du den LRS behalten kannst - aber:

http://www.rbb-online.de/nachrichten/vermischtes/2013_06/Hochwasserwelle_erreicht_Brandenburg.html


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Bunny Hop unr rüber über den Ast 

Schön >2h mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Erschütterungen kommen zwar nicht so gut, aber ans tiefe Einatmen gewöhne ich mich langsam.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab es eben im TV gesehen..., wie es aussieht kommt das Wasser doch noch heftiger als gedacht.
Schönes Bild Veikko, nimm doch mal ne Klappsäge mit... habe ich im Frühjahr immer dabei und schneide bei Bedarf die Wege frei

Philipp, Dein Ausaluminiumeigenbaukartuschenamrahmenbefestigungsdauertestobjekt würden ich jetzt mit dem Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr tauschen...unter 10kg ist doch gut


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Als ich heute unterwegs war kamen mir zwei Typen entgegen und der eine lachte auf einmal laut los. Ich drehte mich um und sah die Hochwasserfürsorge eines Neureichen, der sein Hab und Gut wohl noch sicherte bevor er ins Büro fuhr. 





Hat mich irgendwie daran erinnert!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bunny Hop unr rüber über den Ast
> 
> Schön >2h mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Erschütterungen kommen zwar nicht so gut, aber ans tiefe Einatmen gewöhne ich mich langsam.


 


 vergiß aber das tiefe Ausatmen nicht, das ist noch wichtiger...schön, das nicht mehr passiert ist


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Ja Mama 


Paps hat gerade angerufen, morgen wird der Crosser für meine Mutter abgeholt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe bei bestem Wetter den neuen lrs getestet. 500g weniger machen sich bemerkbar . Gewicht: 9,87kg


, Philipp!


Ist trotzdem noch ganz schön schwer die Kiste


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja Mama
> 
> 
> Paps hat gerade angerufen, morgen wird der Crosser für meine Mutter abgeholt!


Mit dem Ausatmen habe ich nach meinem Lungenriss gelernt, da hatte ich so ein Volumentrainingsapparat mit dem ich immer üben musste...


Super, ich finde es gut wenn die ganze Familie sportlich unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jaja... die affen im 29er teil... thema fuer sich!



Ich könnte mich gerade wieder herrlich über die Klassiker-Vögel aufregen. Die können es hier nicht verkraften, dass jemand ein Rocky Mountain TiBolt nicht klassisch aufbaut...



InoX schrieb:


> Habe bei bestem Wetter den neuen lrs getestet. 500g weniger machen sich bemerkbar . Gewicht: 9,87kg



Echt? Mir ist das bei mir letztens nicht so sehr aufgefallen. Mir ist eher aufgefallen, wie geil die Larsen TT rollen.
Wonach entscheidest du eigentlich, ob du mit Flasche oder Blase fährst? Wäre die Kartusche nicht am Sitzrohr besser aufgehoben? Wäre auch eine optisch schönere Lösung, finde ich.
Ich werde am WE dann mal zum Stadler ranfahren und meins an die Waage hängen.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem noch ganz schön schwer die Kiste



Wie nett...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Funzel ist bestellt


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn's 'ne günstige ist, sag hier bloß nicht, um welche es sich handelt, sonst gibt es wieder Diskussionen über die ach so gefährlichen Akkus.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Spreng ich halt das Fahrerlager.... 

Dann müssen wir eben alle Autos um die Strecke stellen und hoffen, dass die Batterie die Nacht überlebt.


----------



## Metrum (4. Juni 2013)

Den musst du dann am Ende ner 50m Kabeltrommel im Garten eingegraben laden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)

gelöschthttp://www.pic-upload.de/view-19603882/funzel.jpg.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich gerade wieder herrlich über die Klassiker-Vögel aufregen. Die können es hier nicht verkraften, dass jemand ein Rocky Mountain TiBolt nicht klassisch aufbaut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cool!*

*Immer doch *


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2013)

Das sage ich schon lange... Nur leider nicht in 29' 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2013)

Das On-One Lurcher 29" Carbon wird im Moment fÃ¼r 300â¬ rausgehauen!


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> , Philipp!
> 
> 
> Ist trotzdem noch ganz schön schwer die Kiste



Sind halt richtige Reifen drauf und kein tubeless...

Der Lrs wiegt 1542 g. Das meiste Gewicht liegt aber bei den xt Naben. 
Er besteht aus Pacenti CL25 Felgen. Die,Speichen sind dt revolution mit blauen Nippeln und Centerlock -Naben.


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> , Philipp!
> 
> 
> Ist trotzdem noch ganz schön schwer die Kiste


Nee er is einfach nur ehrlich beim Gewichtnicht so wie der Rest des Forums, hab hier schon einige alubikes mit xt Gruppen gesehen, die angeblich 8,xx Wogen


Ach heute bin ich kaum zum schreiben gekommen  die Uni halt^^

So ich geh jez mal pennen Nacht Leute


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Sind halt richtige Reifen drauf und kein tubeless...
> 
> Der Lrs wiegt 1542 g. Das meiste Gewicht liegt aber bei den xt Naben.
> Er besteht aus Pacenti CL25 Felgen. Die,Speichen sind dt revolution mit blauen Nippeln und Centerlock -Naben.


Was heißt denn hier bitte "richtige Reifen"?

Tubeless wäre doch 'ne nette Sache, sofern die Pacenti-Felgen kompatibel sind...


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee er is einfach nur ehrlich beim Gewichtnicht so wie der Rest des Forums, hab hier schon einige alubikes mit xt Gruppen gesehen, die angeblich 8,xx Wogen
> 
> 
> Ach heute bin ich kaum zum schreiben gekommen  die Uni halt^^
> ...




Ja, ja, so manches Gewicht ist echt nicht nachvollziehbar...


Gute N8


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

Durch Zufall habe ich gerade entdeckt, dass Cihan heute Geburtstag hat. Alles Gute!


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Moin!

So sieht´s aus und das bei solchem Wetter!  Cihan, siehe PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs und ein paar Blumen für Cihan!







Alles Gute, Geld, Gold und ein sorgenfreies Leben....



Oder nimm die Cihan:


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2013)

Moin und Alles Gute Cihan!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

dach und alles gudde


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2013)

alles gute Cihan...


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Jens, man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Größe des Bildes! 
Wolltest mich wohl toppen?! 
Jetzt braucht Jens III wieder ne halbe Stunde bis bei ihm die Seite geladen ist! Und alles deine Schuld!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2013)

moin veikkoooooooo!!!!

Habs nur kopiert...kann nichts dafür...


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ,Cihan!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen, Allerseits

Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag Cihan ....Willkommen bei den Senioren???

 Ich dachte schon es ist was mit dem INet, aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt.....die Sonne ging auf


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Moin Jens III!

Da ging es ja doch fix mit deinem Internet. 

Es geht aufwärts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Moin Veikko, 
ich sehe nur ein Rechteck mit Parkverbotszeichen
kommt da noch was?


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Hm. 
Vorhin war es bei mir sichtbar und jetzt ist es ganz weg.
Mysteriös!


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Moooooin!

Alles Gute Cihan!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hat die "Sonne" schon alle erlaubten Pixel verbraucht


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2013)

also ich sehs noch...hoffentlich siehts das geburikind...

wie wärs mal mit nem neuen PC oder leitung ihr alten säcke..


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Nein Jens!

Ich hatte noch eine Grafik hochgeladen und die ist nun weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2013)

ah ok, da seh ich auch nix...
vielleicht zu sexistisch für die mods???


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

SEXISTISCH

Schnelle Leitung
ich liege hier am 



und Veikko bald auf einer Insel


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Soo wollte grad mal eben nen Service meiner Tune Nabe machen. Hab festgestellt, dass das eine Lager vom Freilauf rau läuft

Hoffe mal, dass der Tune Service schnell ist...


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Dachte man kann die so gut zerlegen.


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Kann man auch ich kann nur keine Lager verpressen

Hab eben bei tune angerufen: Bearbeitungszeit 2 Wochen, aber zum glück habe ich einen Tune Händler in der NäheDa dauert das wohl nicht soo lange


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Dachte die Lager fallen bei tune immer von alleine raus...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Philipp, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein...nicht schwerer als bei meinen DT-Naben....habe ich auch hinbekommen


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Ich lasse das machen und gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

Wie alt ist die Nabe? Geht das noch auf Gewährleistung?
Ich setz' mich jetzt auf's Rad.


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Philipp, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein...nicht schwerer als bei meinen DT-Naben....habe ich auch hinbekommen




Du bist ja auch ein gestandener, fingerfertiger Mann voller Lebenserfahrung Jens! Philipp ist im Prinzip noch Kind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2013)

Tachchen..


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tachchen..




Haste dich wieder mit deiner Schichtbemme auf dem Klo eingeschlossen und guckst heimlich ins Netz? 

Mahlzeit Marco!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... mit deiner Schichtbemme...



 Veikko, bedenke:


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Dachte auch gerade dass das für seine Liebste auch missverständlich sein könnte.


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Ach egal, manchmal muss es eben sein weil die Worte so schön sind. 
Wir schreiben hier ja sonst deutsch. Außer Jens und der Sascha mit seinem tapatalkisch!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2013)

Yeah:






Bild von Thomas Sommer (http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Oh! In welche Richtung ging das weiter?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

ich fuehle mich schon wieder gemobbt :/ ich glaub ich geh jetzt dann gerade aus frust biken 

maaaaaarzelle: lass dich mal zu den tubulars aus... gewicht vom lrs,... reifen, verschleis... pannen schutz... KOSTEN!
und sei blos net zu positiv, ich denk schon lange ueber nen tubular satz nach. waere dann nur satz nummer 3 fuers epic... oder braucht noch jemand einen lefty 29er satz mit crestfelgen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Hast Du das gestanden, Marcel.... sieht so reingefallen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2013)

Ein Stück gerade aus, vielleicht 3-5m und zwischen zwei Bäumen über Wurzel in den Gegenhang.

@ Sascha: Ich schreib dir später was dazu. Muss jetzt mein Getriebe plotten lassen.
Hab keine Lust DIN A4 bildchen zusammen zu kleben 

@ Jens: Klar jede Runde sogar  Bin aber ab und zu mal mit dem Kettenblatt augesetzt, manchmal aber auch das VR leich angelupft. Müsst mal bei den Fotos von Thomas schauen, da sieht man welche die es beser können


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Stück gerade aus, vielleicht 3-5m und zwischen zwei Bäumen über Wurzel in den Gegenhang.



Das war missverständlich von mir gefragt. Ich meinte eigentlich: Mit dem VR oder HR zuerst? Die Stufe sieht so tief aus, dass ich da etwas am Lenker gezogen hätte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Stück gerade aus, vielleicht 3-5m und zwischen zwei Bäumen über Wurzel in den Gegenhang.
> 
> @ Sascha: Ich schreib dir später was dazu. Muss jetzt mein Getriebe plotten lassen.
> Hab keine Lust DIN A4 bildchen zusammen zu kleben
> ...


Marcel... zum Üben
http://youtu.be/KmqtzIhRCv4


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die Nabe? Geht das noch auf Gewährleistung?
> Ich setz' mich jetzt auf's Rad.



Ca. 1,5. Jahre
Die hat aber schon ca 70 bis 100 rennstunden hinter sich.
Selbst wenn ich Gewährleistung bekommen könnte, würde es zu lange Dauern. Die 12 für das Lager sind mir da egal, Hauptsache es geht schnell.


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Mal was Beklopttes abseits der Bikes:

http://www.spiegel.de/spam/satire-spiegel-online-uni-leipzig-will-herr-dozentin-sagen-a-903886.html


http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...igungs-irrsinn-uni-leipzig-30692074.bild.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Klickt man auf den im Text befindlichen Link, wird in einem anderen Artikel das gleiche Thema behandelt, steht aber plötzlich nicht mehr unter der Rubrikin _Satire_!? 
Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Klickt man auf den im Text befindlichen Link, wird in einem anderen Artikel das gleiche Thema behandelt, steht aber plötzlich nicht mehr unter der Rubrikin _Satire_!?
> Ich bin verwirrt...




Weil dies dann der Artikel ist auf welchen sich die Satire bezieht!
Denn diesen Bezug zur Realität benötigt die Satire ja. 
Klar?!

Philosophen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte damit doch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass in meinen Augen auch der die Satire auslösende Artikel einen geeigneteren Platz im Satirebereich haben würde! 


Edit: Du weißt, dass Verlinkungen zur Blöd-Zeitung einen Forenausschluss zur Folge haben können?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Ein paar von uns sind ja schon auf aktuellem Stand, der Rest sollte bitte Nachbessern
Flowin 
nopain-nogain 
der Rest der hier anwesenden Bikerinen sollten sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Edit: Du weißt, dass Verlinkungen zur Blöd-Zeitung einen Forenausschluss zur Folge haben können?



Da hier aber einige Bikerinnen Blätter wie den Spiegel (welchen ich in den Postkasten bekomme) nicht kennen und nur glauben was in der Blind steht habe ich den Verweis eingebracht. 

Prinzipiell muss ich dir aber RECHT geben!


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Dann zolle ich dir natürlich meinen Respekt für deinen Weitblick! 

Wenn der Bericht heut abend im Kika läuft, verlinke ich den dann noch für Jan.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein gestandener, fingerfertiger Mann voller Lebenserfahrung Jens! Philipp ist im Prinzip noch Kind!


Veikko, mein Multitool...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Deswegen drückst du dich immer vorm Fingernägel schneiden?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich nicht, ich kaue die immer ab


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

In kleinen Schritten dem Ziel entgegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Hier ist top Wetter.








Die spinnen an der Leipziger Universitätin


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2013)

wäre jetzt auch geren unterwegs...muss leider arbeiten

Bis zum sonntag nur noch lockeres training und dann estavayer le lac...IXS Marathonserie...60km 1800hm und ein profil wie ne CC strecke. Eines der härteren rennen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die spinnen an der Leipziger Universitätin



Da muss ich erst einmal recherchieren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier ist top Wetter.


Denke daran, den Luftdruck in Deinen Reifen den Außentemperaturen anzupassen..... nicht das Sie platzen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dann zolle ich dir natürlich meinen Respekt für deinen Weitblick!
> 
> Wenn der Bericht heut abend im Kika läuft, verlinke ich den dann noch für Jan.


 
Flo, du Schlawiener... der Veikko kann garnicht anders


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Juni 2013)

Aufmerksam mitgelesen!


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

So war gerade bei dem Tunehändler, Die Lager haben die da, Lagerpreis und Einbau gehen auch voll klar...Freitag kann ich das Teil abholen, so schnell wäre ich net gewesen, wenn ich das selber gemacht hätte


----------



## Junior97 (5. Juni 2013)

KiKa ?!  wer ist in Willingen beim Bikefestival ?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das war missverstÃ¤ndlich von mir gefragt. Ich meinte eigentlich: Mit dem VR oder HR zuerst? Die Stufe sieht so tief aus, dass ich da etwas am Lenker gezogen hÃ¤tte.



Besser gedroppt hat mein Teamkollege:







@ Sascha:  Ich habe mir als es die BOR XMD309T noch zum halben Preis gab, als "Ware mit optischen MÃ¤ngeln" gekauft.

Dazu dann Novatecs mit DT Revo und beiligeneden Alunippeln. Ich habe fahrfertig ja nur 63kg und der LRS macht gar keine Probleme. 

Der DT Swiss/Specialized LRS hatte Ã¶fter gebrochene Nippel/Speichen bis ich ihn selbst neu eingespeicht habe.

Der LRS wiegt ~ 1450g plus 620g Reifen inkl. Kleber. Rollt Ã¤hnlich gut (etwas besser) als ein Raceking und hat ein bissel mehr Volumen. Grippt auch eine Ecke besser in Kurven und SchrÃ¤glage.







VerschleiÃ? Keine Ahnung, bin den LRS erst 300km gefahren. Pannenschutz? Sicherlich besser als ein 500g XC2 plus.
DurchschlÃ¤ge hatte ich auch 1-2 aber das macht ja nicht wirklich was. Nur der LRS hat mich ~260â¬ gekostet und die Reifen jeweils 70â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

eieiei.. heute mittag ne runde aufm rennrad gedreht und nach ~ 50 min TOTAL eingebrochen.. 
ging nichts mehr und das obwohl ich ne stunde vorher noch gegessen hab 





(HF Bereich 3 wollte ich fahren..)

aber jetzt erstmal koffer packen für strandurlaub auf malle


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Uff das is ja wirklich total eingebrochenHaste denn vorher wat vernünfitges gegessen und net nur Salat mit Ersatztofu oder son Mist?


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

naja, sonderlich viel hab ich nicht gegessen.. aber ich mach das eigntl immer so.
morgens frühstück, dann 2h uni, dann eine kleinere mahlzeit (heute putensteak im brötchen  ), noch ne halbe stunde verdauen und dann aufs rad.
und in der trinkflasche ist immer maltodextrin. 
normal bekomm ich damit locker 2h rum ohne zu essen.. dann merk ich normal, dass ich n riegel nachschieben muss.
naja, abhaken


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Möglichkeit B: Du hattest einfach nen schlechten Tag^^


Ich bin gerade auch noch am Mampfen, gleich dreh ich mit meinem Vater ne RR Runde


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Mist, jetzt wird es ernst! 

http://www.rbb-online.de/nachrichten/vermischtes/2013_06/Hochwasserwelle_erreicht_Brandenburg.html


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

das wirds wohl gewesen sein.

im moment fahr ich auch lieber rennrad als MTB.. merke schon wie meine fahrtechnik nachlässt :-/
aber ab nächste woche - wenns im wald wieder halbwegs trocken ist - wird wieder öfter MTB gefahren 
 @Veikko

ach du kacke 
die ganze hochwasser sache is im moment etwas surreal für mich.. hier scheint seit sonntag durchgehend die sonne und das letzte mal geregnet hats am freitag.. echt krass was da abgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

Jau kann das mit dem Hochwasser auch nicht glauben! Hier isses Staubtrocken und wie bei dir hats seit Sonntag auch hier net mehr geregnet...Hochwasser is hier aber auch kein Thema, zum glück liegen wir hier bei 3xx Meter


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

Sooo auch wieder daheim. Schoen kandel bolzen...
Auf halber hoehe kam ich dann in den hardcore schauer... klatschnass! Aber gut!

Ich muss mal wieder was einspeichen... tubular oder carbon... hmmm aber lrs nr3 fuers epic...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-fuer-cross-country-und-marathon.802158.2.htm

sieht sehr interessant aus.. wenn die pannenanfälligkeit wirklich wie die des RoRo oder RaRa ist.. 
das gewicht is ja mal bombig.. selbst wenn se noch 30g schwerer sind wie bei schwalbe üblich


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Gewichte sind ja wirklich top - aber ich habe mich nun mal auf Conti festgelegt und da kann ich keinen Schwalbe kaufen.
Wieso bringen die so nen Reifen nicht im Frühjahr auf den Markt?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (5. Juni 2013)

Moin Jung

eigentlich wollte ich bei dem Radhändler um die Ecke nur mal gucken...

Aber dann ist mir dieses schöne Teil ins Auge gefallen und ich konnte einfach nicht Wiedersehen 





Jetzt wird es doch kein Drössiger!

Gruß


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

sehr geil


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber ein komischen MTB Maggus!
Da haste dich wieder verar$chen lassen.  

Moin!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (5. Juni 2013)

Verdammt.... der hat mir das als 28" verkauft! Soll der neuste Schrei sein?

Das Ding ist echt schick, leider müssen jetzt erst einmal die alten Teile vom Pearl-Bike reichen. Die werden dann Step by Step durch hochwertigere Campa-Sachen und Carbonteile ersetzt...

Ich fahre zZt fast ausschließlich mit dem Renner und fand die Zeit richtig für etwas Neues


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht beißt ja jemand an...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

das rr sieht geil aus... und der schwalbe... hat was von nem renegade mit seitenstollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

Sieht irgendwie nicht groß anders aus als ein Furious Fred.


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vielleicht beißt ja jemand an...



Meinst du dass den alten Kran jemand haben will?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

Beim Sperrmüll ist das Ding stehengeblieben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

wuerd sich meien frau in dreck trauen, waere es ne sache...

ach ja... 
gestern: reute-kandel = strava 1000hm
heute:    reute-kandel = strava 800hm

ok, wer von euch flachpfeifen hat meinen berg kleiner gemacht?!?!?!


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

nur weil du deinen garmin nicht richtig eingestellt bekommst ...oder haste mal nachgeschaut ob durch das hochwasser der berg nicht vl etwas in den boden eingesunken ist?


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meinst du dass *den alten Kran* jemand haben will?



 

Treffender Vergleich!


----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wuerd sich meien frau in dreck trauen, waere es ne sache...
> 
> ach ja...
> gestern: reute-kandel = strava 1000hm
> ...



Frag mal jemanden der sich mit Computern auskennt! 

P.S. Ich hab nix vom Berg gestohlen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> nur weil du deinen garmin nicht richtig eingestellt bekommst ...oder haste mal nachgeschaut ob durch das hochwasser der berg nicht vl etwas in den boden eingesunken ist?



ich glaub eher deine mudda ist da darf gehoppst!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wuerd sich meien frau in dreck trauen, waere es ne sache...



Ich wäre auch heilfroh, wenn meine Freundin sowas fahren würde. Dann könnte ich es nämlich nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen und öfter mal selbst damit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich glaub eher deine mudda ist da darf gehoppst!



die is so fett.. die kann garnicht mehr springen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2013)

Mein weibe faehrt nur radwege... aber ok. Muss ich luke halt die trails zeigen... baem!

Muddawitze! Fast so lustig wie in cs gerade

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


>



Philipp, das Radl gefällt mir wirklich ziemlich gut!!
Gerade das Mausgrau der Rahmenlackierung.

Mein LRS habe ich jetzt doch bei Nubuk bestellt....


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Danke.  
Was wird's für einer?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2013)

Novatec  (Ja,richtig gelesen..... ICH und Novatec     ), Revos und 400er DT-Felge.
Identisch zu dem verlinkten AS-LRS von mir bei Jens' Laufradfrage.
War' Schnapper!!!!


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2013)

So wir waren eben auf ner supergeilen RR runde Wetter war der Hammer !

Naja ich lieg jez schon im Bett muss morgen früh raus, hab ab viertel nach8 Vorlesung ^^nacht Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juni 2013)

N8!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

Schon wieder alle am schlafen???? Gute nacht jungs...gerade fertig mit arbeiten. jetzt noch nach hause fahrn...

greets Jenso


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

komm gut nach Hause und GN8


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Flo, ich habe was gefunden
http://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-alfine/alfine-strip/index.html


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2013)

Morgen!

Nää is dat früh... Sitz schon im Hörsaal


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Moin Philipp!

Dann hör gut zu was Herr Professorin euch zu erzählen hat. 
Und ich hoffe dass dein Tag an der Uni dann umso eher endet und du noch viel vom Tag hast. Hier ist auch schon schönster Sonnenschein. Kann aber noch nicht aufs Bike weil ich um 10:00 noch nen Termin habe.


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2013)

Donnerstags is immer toll, hab da um viertel vor 10 Schluss 
Aufm Rückweg geht's im Studio vorbei und dann muss ich noch Wat für die Uni tun, aber heute wird auf jeden fall noch ne runde Gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2013)

sooo ich hab mir mal ne neue gopro mount geordert:
raceware. sieht leichter und steifer aus. und vor allem hat man nicht so ein riesen gestell am lenker 
bin gespannt. muss auch mal die autoshot funktion testen. vllt kann man da coole zeitraffer videos machen


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Ich bin heute um 17:30h für eine Rennradrunde verabredet.


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin heute um 17:30h für eine Rennradrunde verabredet.



Gute Idee Marcel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2013)

Mit ihr leider nicht.... 

Dafür hab ich ein "Laufdate" beim Möhneseepokallauf am Samstag


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

du tier...

Moin zusammen.

Jens III ist sicher noch am schlafen...er war ja auch noch wach nach mitternacht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen, sonnigen Tag und hoffe, das alles klappt was Ihr Euch vorgenommen habt

Guten Morgen, Nachtschichtler


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

na da schau her...der JensIII...
du hast dir sicher was programiert, dass wenn ich schreibe bei dir ne meldung reinkommt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

nene, im Ernst.... als ich mit Schreiben angefangen hatte war Dein Beitrag noch nicht da, aber... (der Veikko kennt das Problem mit mir)...ich kann selbst leider nicht schneller Schreiben

(sonst habe ich immer Scheiben lassen)


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2013)

So bin gerade ausm Studio zurück, hatte heute nen richtig guten Tag. Waren irgendwie richtig Watt in den Beinen, konnte die Kniebeugen um 5kg Steigern


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Juni 2013)

moin,

sehe gerade das wohl hier bald mehr ESI Griffe bestellt werden bei mir kommen wohl auch welche: Farbe Hauptsache schön bunt bzw. mal schauen was zum Scandal paßt....
Veikko ne Tip????


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

So,nachdem ich nun dreimal den Rechner neu gestartet habe, versuche ich nicht nochmal Maik´s Scandal anzusehen und rate daher zu Rot, dass passt fast immer. 
Jedesmal als ich auf dein Profil wollte hing sich mein Rechner auf!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2013)

Hättest du's mal nach dem ersten Versuch sein gelassen...

Ich bin mir wegen der ESIs noch unschlüssig. Klar sehen die gut aus und sie scheinen auch gut zu "funktionieren", aber meine Griffe sind noch nicht einmal annähernd runter und Schraubgriffe sind trotz ihres Gewichts schon noch sehr bequem handzuhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hättest du's mal nach dem ersten Versuch sein gelassen...



Versuch macht kluch! Dachte ich. Bin aber erst nach dem Dritten klug drauß geworden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Die Leitung zur Küste ist bestimmt abgesoffen

Veikko, gibt's was Neues bei Dir? Vielleicht kommt es doch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Moin Jens!

Eben habe ich noch was auf N24 aus Mühlberg gesehen. Ist schon arg hoch. Der Pegel ist wohl schon auf über 9.50 und schlimmstenfalls gehts bis 10.20. beim letzte Jahrhunderthochwasser waren es knapp 10.0m und da stand es auf der Kuppe der Dämme. Jetzt wurden ja noch zusätzliche Mauern, etc. errichtet in 2011 aber man muss auch sehen wie alles hält denn es soll diesmal recht lange stehen bleibt und der Druck auf die Deiche demzufolge auch. 
Die Stadt wird wohl am Nachmittag zwangsevakuiert weil nicht alle freiwillig weg wollen. Ich kann jetzt auch nichts machen sondern muss abwarten wie es ausgeht.


----------



## unocz (6. Juni 2013)

ojeeee


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Das Wasser steht jetzt schon hoch bis zu der weißen Mauer. Irgendwo links hinten ist dann das Grundstück.






Als Größenvergleich zur Höhe des Ganzen noch ein Bild.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2013)

Schrecklich, was die Zeit deinem einst jugendlichen Äußeren angetan hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn es wie in Eilenburg kommt wird es gut gehen


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schrecklich, was die Zeit deinem einst jugendlichen Äußeren angetan hat.




Jetzt wo du wieder das schöne Bike fährst und der Kran weg geht wirste wohl wieder frech?!!!!


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte aber ähnliches


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Hätte auch ein Kran werden können, mit den Verstrebungen


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber ähnliches



Dann seid ihr ähnlich blöd!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Veikko, der Kran kam aber von Dir.


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Nö, dass mit dem Kran kam gestern von Philipp!
Fand ich aber passend!!!!!
Geh jetzt auf den Balkon und wasche Bike, da eben Hermes die ersten Testreifen fürs scandal brachte.
Und jetzt in die Waschanlage zu fahren ist blöd, weil nachmittag + Sonne= voll.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Nur gut das der Balkon über den Anderen liegt, da hast Du beim Putzen ne schöne Aussicht und die Blumenkästen unter Dir bekommen gleich neue Erde


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bezog mich aber auf das Alter. Der "Kran" ist sogar von Christian.


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar worauf es sich bezog, nur dem Naumburger nicht. 
Hat das Christian selbst erkannt, mit dem Kran? 
Nein Jens, unter mir gibts keine Blumenkästen aber der Balkon ist auch dicht, weil nicht drangeklatscht sondern antik gemauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Sehr schönes Haus da in der N...Straße 
Ist die Kneipe geschlossen?


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Kneipe hat schon lange zu. Danach war ein Italiener drin, was auch gut war - immer Pizza und Pasta im Haus. Aber der ist im Herbst auch raus. Kannst du mieten. 
Kneipen gehen hier kaum, außer an den Seen, weil wir unmittelbar an die Stadt grenzen. Du bist in 3 Minuten auf der ersten Kneipenmeile und in 6 Minuten in der Innenstadt und da gehen die Leute einfach da hin.

Jetzt muss das Bike noch trocknen und dann gehen die Laufräder nochmal in die Badewanne.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Juni 2013)

Veikko sorry, dachte nicht das mein scandal so scheu ist ;-)


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Ich klick auch nie wieder auf deine Bilder! Das sollen erstmal andere probieren. Ich sollte immer was eintippen und das Feld ging nicht weg und blockierte alles andere.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juni 2013)

Einen sonnigen Nachmittag wünsche ich!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Flo, ich habe was gefunden
> http://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-alfine/alfine-strip/index.html



Ui! Und, schon nachgepuzzelt, Jens?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2013)

Gleich ab aufs Rad 
Wobei, länger als 3h darf man nicht, sonst ist man gar


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

6 Min? bis zur Innenstadt...perfekt...besser kann man es eigentlich nicht haben wenn die Miete auch i.O. ist. Da fliegst Du wohl mit dem Heli vom Dach in die Stadt....so in der Art:  Roooobeeert rüfst Du Mal den Heli


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2013)

Da wohnt also der Veikko?


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Miete war damals ein Schnapper. 
Heli brauch ich nicht, haben die B2 durch den Ort in der Schnellstraßenversion. Da fährt man hier irgendwo drauf und ist wirklich in 6 min. im Parkhaus in der Innenstadt, direkt unterm Cinestar. 
Ja, da wohnt er in der 2. Etage, rechts. Da sind die Balkone größer als links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2013)

Sieht hübsch aus!


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

Die B2 startet hier in Potsdam.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Einen sonnigen Nachmittag wünsche ich!
> Ui! Und, schon nachgepuzzelt, Jens?


Flo, wenn es soweit ist, puzzeln wir zusammen.
Bin jetzt erstmal Klettern


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Die B2 *startet* hier in Potsdam.



Philipp - in Potsdam *endet* die maximal!


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erstmal Klettern



Mach hin Jens, die anderen warten schon!


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2013)

War auch grad a ründchen aufm Rennrad. Ist echt warm hier. Heute ist mein Garmin Textil gurt gekommen, das macht nen echten unterschied zum normalen. Der ist vieeel bequemer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Hattest du bis jetzt so nen Plastikgurt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2013)

Wie geil! Mein kleiner zeigt die ganze zeit auf meinen kopf und sagt "helm!"

Net schlecht die wohnung! Ich brauch 15min bis ich in freiburg beim cinemaxx bin. Aber dafuer faengt der trail hinter der haustuere an 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hattest du bis jetzt so nen Plastikgurt?



Ja


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie geil! Mein kleiner zeigt die ganze zeit auf meinen kopf und sagt "helm!"



Warum eigentlich Sascha? Weil du auch zu Hause nen Helm trägst, weil er meint du solltest ihn aufsetzen oder weil er einen will?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte immer plastik. Dann beim cs600 textil, aber der hat ab und zu gesponnen. Seeehr selten, aber einmal direkt vor dem start beim swissbikemaster... schnell wechseln...doof!
Jetzt hab ich fuer den garmin wieder plastik. Finde ich net unangenehmer...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2013)

Der Plastik ist bei mir immer verrutscht, egal wie stramm der war und da mein Vater eh noch nen ANT+ Gurt fürs spinning brauchte hab ich jetzt mal zugeschlagen. Er hatte bis etzt auch keine Probs damit....vielleicht bin ich einfach total unförmig


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Net schlecht die wohnung! Ich brauch 15min bis ich in freiburg beim cinemaxx bin. Aber dafuer faengt der trail hinter der haustuere an



Klingt jetzt nicht so schlecht, finde ich.
Ich brauche hier zu Fuß 'ne halbe Stunde bis in die Stadt und wirkliche Trails gibt's nicht 



Metrum schrieb:


> Hat das Christian selbst erkannt, mit dem Kran?



Hatta. Gleich am Anfang schon.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

hallo Jungs...ich meld mich mal nach langer pause

Gerade nen chardonay mit hübscher freundin am trinken und den tag revue passieren lassen.

Hab noch ne runde von 2h und 35km gedreht. schön locker...

zu den ESI...an alle die noch unschlüssig sind. bischen superverdünntes seifenwasser dran (aber wirklich extrem verdünnt) innen draufsprühen oder einfach nur wasser. Mit wasser reichts eigentlich für die anfänger.

dann draufploppen und moment warten. die dinger halten bombenfest. garantiert an alle unschlüssigen

und weiter gehts mit chardonay...


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

Wie blau sind denn die blauen? Du hast die doch auch.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

leider gehen die eher ins violetblau... wenn du schönes blau erwartest fehlanzeige.

rot ist gut, schwarz, weiss,gelb,pink,grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn man abends Aufkleber von den Felgen pulen will sollte man sich morgens nicht die Fingernägel schneiden! 
Geschafft, Reifenwechsel und Aufkleber runter. Die waren ja beinah ringsum beklebt.


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> leider gehen die eher ins violetblau... wenn du schönes blau erwartest fehlanzeige.
> 
> rot ist gut, schwarz, weiss,gelb,pink,grün.



Das hatte ich befürchtet. Mal schaun.


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube gerade bei Blau ist es immer schwierig. Bei meinem Grossman hatte ich damals auch immer ewig gesucht, besonders bei den Felgen. Die gingen fast alles ins lila.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

die blauen vonrace face sind glaub noch schön blau.

nimm sonst pink...find ich geil...


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

Find ich auch geil. Fände auch richtig knalliges neongrün gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2013)

Noch eine Farbe?


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2013)

für dich eh nur gelb


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Noch eine Farbe?



Imma ruff da!


Gibt's ja aber leider nicht in der Farbe. Was schweres kommt aber auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juni 2013)

Naaaa, ihr Trinker, Schrauber, Studis, Kletterer und Papas....

Nachdem ich gestern mit meinem Lehrling auf Achse war, musste ich heute nochmal trainieren. Das war gestern nix gewesen....  
Der hatte wieder eine große Klappe, liest jeden Tag so komische DH- und Freeridemagazine, ist aber mit Pauken und Trompeten gestern abgekackt. 
Naja....


Bin z.Zt. eher selten im IBC  -  Irgendwie komme ich nicht so recht dazu.
Mein LRS ist noch nicht da und ich bin sooooo ungeduldig.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bin z.Zt. eher selten im IBC  -  Irgendwie komme ich nicht so recht dazu.



Da werden sie dir vom IBC die Altersbezüge für deine Mod-Tätigkeit kürzen, wirst schon sehen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der hatte wieder eine große Klappe, liest jeden Tag so komische DH- und Freeridemagazine, ist aber mit Pauken und Trompeten gestern abgekackt.



Das erinnert mich an ein (CC-)Rennen, bei dem auch ein paar Jugendliche mit Fullface-Helmen, Protektoren und eher abfahrtsorientierten Rädern mitgemacht haben und vorher lautstark darüber geredet haben, wie sie alle anderen hinter sich lassen werden. Nunja... Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben sie geschlossen die letzten Plätze belegt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2013)

Morgen zusammen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2013)

MOrgen!


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Auch Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
Heute sieht es nach schönen Wetter aus , schön für die... die raus können

Moin Veikko


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Wieso kannst du nicht raus, JenS?


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Jens arbeitet in einer geschützten Werkstatt und die schließen tagsüber zu.


Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2013)

Goldschmied oder so?!


Nachtragbild von Betzdorf:







Fotograf: Sam Benner.


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2013)

Das fällt mir zum einschießen ein:


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> *Jens arbeitet in einer geschützten Werkstatt und die schließen tagsüber zu.*
> Moin!



 

Moin Flo, Jens und Rest!

Pegelstand 08:00 in Mühlberg/Elbe 9.89m.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Wieviel höher ist die Schutzmauer?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2013)

10,20 oder so?


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2013)

So jetzt noch bis 17:30 durchgehend Uni und eine Stunde is schon rum. Der Freitag is bei mir echt ätzend-.-

@ veikko steigt der Pegel denn grad noch weiter?


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Armer Philipp - soooo lange! 

Naja, die Schutzmauer steht ja nicht überall, die hat schon genügend Reserven in der Höhe. Und auch wenn es nicht über die Deiche geht so ist die Frage ob sie so lange dem Druck standhalten werden da es diesmal länger stehen wird. Der Pegel steigt seit Mitternacht nur noch so ca. nen halben cm. pro Stunde. Aber der Scheitel ist noch nicht erreicht und wird so gegen Mittag/Nachmittag erwartet. In Dresden sinkt es wieder langsam aber in Torgau (so 30km vor Mühlberg) steigt er noch. Die Meldungen dazu sind auch immer bissel widersprüchlich welche Höhe zu ertragen ist und welche nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Klar, der Druck ist immens. Da heißt das nix, wenn noch Platz nach oben ist...

Es ist echt makaber, dass das Wetter inzwischen deutschlandweit wieder schön ist, aber die Brühe so vielen noch bis zum Halse steht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Mist Klimawandel, in der Eiszeit hätte man das Wasser wegstapeln können
Mich nervt, das in 10 Jahren noch keine richtigen Konzepte und kein Geld (bzw. viel zu weinig) für solche Dinge eingesetzt werden.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

...bzw Jahrzehnte damit verbracht wurde, natürliche Überschwemmungsgebiete zuzubetonieren und Flüsse zu begradigen.
Das Problem ist größtenteils hausgemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Betonierte Überschwemmungsgebiete haben auch Vorteile, das Wasser bleibt sauber


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Eben in den N24 Nachrichten sagte der Reporter vor Ort dass der Scheitel wohl gegen 13:00 erwartet wird. Aber der gab auch nur 9.55 als Pegel an, der Honk, der ist da schon lange drüber und da verlass ich mich lieber auf die amtlichen Angaben. 
Mühlberg hat auch noch den Nachteil dass es unterhalb der Elbe liegt. Das wurde mal vor 700 Jahren oder so in nem alten Flußbett gegründet. Clever!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Veikko, ich hoffe nicht, aber wenn komme ich für ne Thür. Bratwurst mit zum Aufräumen


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Die muss ich dann wohl mitbringen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...bzw Jahrzehnte damit verbracht wurde, natürliche Überschwemmungsgebiete zuzubetonieren und Flüsse zu begradigen.
> Das Problem ist größtenteils hausgemacht.


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Hm, mit der Bratwurst müsste machbar sein da ich ja auch immer mal in Gera, Tannroda oder Apfelstädt bin. Ich selber mag Bratwurst gar nicht - maximal als Notlösung, eh ich Hunger leiden muss. Mir ist Fleisch auf dem Grill lieber. 
Hoffe aber dass wir die Bratwurst lieber mal unter anderen Umständen zusammen essen. 
Könnt ja mal die halbstündlichen Nachrichten auf N24 ansehen, da kam eigentlich immer was von Mühlberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ja selbst nicht so der Thüringer Bratwurst-Fan, sondern bevorzuge ebenfalls ein leckeres Brätel oder Hackeklößchen oder gern auch Gemüsespieße. 
Wäre wirklich schön, wenn wir das mal auf die Beine stellten, natürlich lieber ohne die Not dazu!


----------



## unocz (7. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Moin Matze!


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mal noch ein aktueller link zum Hochwasser.
Leider wieder aus der BLIND aber man muss im Netz nehmen was man findet. Verzeih mir Flo!

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/flut/hochwasser-deutschland-chaos-30738430.bild.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch eher für ein saftiges Rindersteak , aber in Bezug auf die Zusatzkosten  hätte auch ne Wurst gereicht. Ich komme aber auch ohne gesponsertes Futter.


Lecker


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Auch lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Nicht lecker!!!!
Hm, Bild weg.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Hmmm, lecker! Da kriegst du ein Auge dran!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Veikko, hast Du eine neue AV-Software?
Dann musst Du die Einstellungen (Altersfreigabe) ändern


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juni 2013)

moin

da werf ich auch ein auge drauf...


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Naja, das Auge isst mit!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

9.88 Tendenz gleichbleibend bis fallend
jetzt muss es nur noch halten


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Ja, im ZDF haben sie in den Nachrichten gesagt dass der Scheitel da ist.
Nun muss es wirklich nur noch halten und vlt. sinkt es ja doch irgendwann damit der Druck geringer wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2013)

daumen druecken!


----------



## Junior97 (7. Juni 2013)

Thüringer Klüße da steht der Veikko bestimmt drauf  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJe3cdM7f1c"]Fritz - ThÃ¼ringer KlÃ¶Ãe (Das Original) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Danke Sascha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Jan, du Spinner! Ich werde den link nicht anklicken weil ich die Hackfresse schon mal in ner Zeitung gesehen habe. Außerdem wohn ich in Sachsen, wenn dann soll sich der Flo das anschauen! Aber essen würde ich die Klöse schon.


----------



## unocz (7. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jan, du Spinner! Ich werde den link nicht anklicken weil ich die Hackfresse schon mal in ner Zeitung gesehen habe. Außerdem wohn ich in Sachsen, wenn dann soll sich der Flo das anschauen! Aber essen würde ich die Klöse schon.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand was von Klößen gesagt? 
Thüringer Köße habe ich mir letzten Sonntag gekocht. Wäre mal wieder Zeit! 

Ja, der Fritz... tragischer Fall von falscher Förderung des "musikalischen" Kindes.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Klöße... lecker 
aber das Video ist der Hammer, Flo wandert jetzt bestimmt aus


----------



## Metrum (7. Juni 2013)

Ich lass Klöße nur ziehen nicht kochen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich lass Klöße nur ziehen nicht kochen.


Der arme Flo muss ordentlich einstecken




Naja, da bin ich`s nich


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2013)

Meine Funzel ist angekommen - ist schon bei Tag mächtig hell!


----------



## Junior97 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja Klöße sind lecker aber seit das bei Circus Halligalli war kennen das wohl viele  Lustig isser nur er macht sich lächerlich...


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2013)

Nee war Dat nen harter Tach... Freitags is bei mir immer Pause angesagt, zum Glück ich bin nemmich halbtot

Aber meinen Freilauf hab ich schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2013)

Funktioniert wieder alles?


Für mich jetzt der erste Nightride - ALLEINE!


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2013)

Muss den Freilauf nur noch einbaun, aber tune naben kann ich servicen, hatte heute abend aber keinen nerv mehr dafür^^


Viel Spaß beim Nightriede!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2013)

Hui! 
Bin wieder heile angekommen und alle pennen schon 

Ist schon lustig wie viele Tiere man im Wald auf einmal sieht. Bin auch mit Lampe nicht wirklich langsamer als sonst gefahren. Die Trails kenne ich auswendig und Forstautobahn ist ohnehin kein Problem.

Auch die Autofahrer gewähren einem überall Vorfahrt


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2013)

Wie lange und bei wie viel Prozent hält die Leuchte durch?
Ich fahre meistens mit 300lm(ca.30%) und Sonnenbrille

scheinen wirklich Alle zu fort zu sein


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-CM3-LED-003/dp/B009W156AM/ref=pd_sim_sg_5"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer, 1600 lumen, CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 8800 mah Akku, als Kopflampe nutzbar, CM3-LED-003: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Die da. 100% und 1h Fahrtzeit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

Die hat ja ganz schön Bums, kann man garnicht glauben für 40EUR, ich habe für die Wilma5 10x so viel bezahlt, die brennt dann ungefähr 10h ordentlich hell. Volle Leistung brauch ich eigentlich nicht, ev. mal für einen anspruchsvollen DH.
Wird deine Lampe sehr heiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (8. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 273749 (8. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs

heute wäre Jens 42 Jahre alt geworden.... 

Denkt ihr auch so oft an ihn?

Gruß Maggus


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
Moin Marcus,
neulich mal wieder etwas deutlicher...als es bei der "Geilen Mucke" weiterging, ansonsten immer mal so nebenbei wenn ich hier im Forum über Jens "stolpere"

Vg Jens


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2013)

Morgen!!!

Klar denke ich oft an ihn, stolpere auch öfter mal über ihn. Ist irgendwie schon komisch


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die hat ja ganz schön Bums, kann man garnicht glauben für 40EUR, ich habe für die Wilma5 10x so viel bezahlt, die brennt dann ungefähr 10h ordentlich hell. Volle Leistung brauch ich eigentlich nicht, ev. mal für einen anspruchsvollen DH.
> Wird deine Lampe sehr heiß?



Moin.

Gut da kommt wohl auch nur halb so viel raus wie draufsteht. Akku soll bei 100% ~ 3h halten.

Ja, ich denke schon recht oft an Jens. Zumindest dann, wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und "Zeit für mich habe".


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs...


Jetzt geht es in den Amtshof zum Brunch.




 @Marcus

Oh, das hätte ich jetzt ehrlich vergessen. 
Hattest du das Datum notiert oder woher?
Muss Nina mal anrufen.... 




 @Marcel

Kurze Frage, zur Lampe.
Ist die mit Akku? Wenn NEIN, welchen verwendest du?
Unser Firmenlackierer sucht was günstiges i.d. Richtung....

Allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

@ Marco: Kommt schon mit Akku. Kann man für den Preis wohl nicht viel falsch machen.
Leuchtet nur recht "spottig".

@ Jens: Wird nicht wirklich heiß und es war ja warm draußen. Leicht warm vielleicht. Nur eine fette Brille ist wichtig, denn man zieht alle Viecher an


----------



## Deleted 273749 (8. Juni 2013)

@marco

ich habe nicht nur einen diggen Hintern, auch mein Kopf hat viel Platz für Informationen

Wie geht es Nina eigentlich?


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2013)

So grad mal meinen Freilauf wieder eingebaut...schön, wie weich das alles jetzt läuft

Grad erstetze ich noch die Notubes Felgenbänder, die haben ein paar blasen geworfen. Mit sowas fahre ich nicht, dann schlafe ich nachts schlecht


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das YellowTape gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2013)

Klar ich auch, ich machs ja auch wieder draufSonne Rolle kostet jaauch kaum was


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2013)

Sooo ich kam eeendlich mal dazu die zugverlegung am epic orfentlich zu machen. Die neuen airgunhalter passen nach beschleifen auch ans fette epic... ist das bike der woche tauglich? Vorschlaege?

Und dann hab ich die reba nochmal zerlegt und guuut gefettet/oelt... typisch rockshox: ersaeuft sie in oel und fett spricht sie sogar halbwegs an.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs! Pegel seit gestern 23cm gefallen!  Sitz eben an der Tanke und mach die jährliche Autowäsche. Abend gehts wieder heim. Ist es schwer nen Seitenschlag aus nem Laufrad zu bekommen oder lieber machen lassen?  Habe hier so ne Art Crosser und dafür nen Lrs gekauft, nun schleift es hinten, im Takt, an der Bremse.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Seitenschläge sind in 10min behoben. Seite je nach Länge des Schlages leicht lösen (von außen nach innen leicht zunehmend) und die Gegenseite dafür leicht anziehen (wieder zur Mitte zunehmend). Am besten in kleinen Schritten arbeiten. 

Hat die Felge ´nen Schlag oder nicht doch die Bremsscheibe?


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2013)

Kommt halt drauf an wie groß der schlag ist, aber eigentlich ist das kein Problem. Wenn du keinen Zentrierständer hast, mach einfach nen Kabelbinder dran und los Dauert eigentlich net lange, nur dreh nicht zuu viel an den Nippeln (achtung keine Zweideutitgkeit) dann geht das schon, wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat geht das ganz gutRest hat Flo ja schon gesagt


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

@ Sascha: Denke schon, würd nur mal ein gutes Bild machen 

@ Veikko: Sehr gut, hat alles gehalten oder? Seitenschlag dürftest du eigentlich gut ausbekommen, auch ohne Zentrierständer.

Weiß nicht ob die späte Nightriderunde gut für den heutigen Pokallauf war.
Werde doch nur 5km durch den Wald laufen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

@_Sascha_ , ich finde das Rad aus der "Ferne" perfrekt, vorerst
              (ein paar aussagekräftige Detailfotos musst Du aber noch machen)


  @_Veikko_ , das war doch nicht ernst gemeint, Die Zentrierfrage

        UND DER DEICH HÄLT?


  @_Marcel_ , wegen der Leuchten-Temperatur ich hatte Bedenken das Deine Frisur leidet

Bei 5Km lohnt sich doch das Startgeld fast nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Juni 2013)

moin,

schlechtes Bild Sascha :-( wer soll den da wat sehen ????


----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Flo, ich abe gar keine Scheibe! Ich abe da V- Brakes.  Aber danke für die Hilfe. Entweder nehm das Laufrad mit heim und spann es in ne alte Gabel oder ich nehm den Speichendingens das nächste mal mit her. Ja halten tun die Deiche noch aber das wird noch paar Tage Kampf bedeuten bis der Druck nachlässt. Habe eben auf N24 gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Blödsinn - in ne Gabel passt das hintere ja nicht!!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juni 2013)

Ach... ich hatte gerade ´nen Knoten im Kopf und hatte mich gefragt, wieso du zuerst auf die Felge schließt. 

Ich verfolge in letzter Zeit einfach zu viele Crosser-Aufbauten mit Disc!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> blödsinn - in ne gabel passt das hintere ja nicht!!!! :d


----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Flo, ich habe auf die Felge geschlossen weil man es auch von oben sieht.  Hätte vlt. doch beim Kauf gucken sollen? Vertrau keinem Studenten! Außerdem kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen dass die Scheibe, welche im Zentrum des Rades sitzt, schleift wenn die Felge nen Schlag hat. Doch Sascha, die Frage war ernst.  Habe immer neu gekauft wenn was war und die alten als " gebraucht, wie neu" in den Markt gestellt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juni 2013)

Was Jens damit sagen will, ist: Er würde dann ähnlich seiner bewerten Lagereinpreiss-Methode helfen, die Gabel auf 135mm aufzuweiten.


----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Der Jens hat bestimmt mal im Schwermaschinenbau gelernt und nur umgeschult! Ich könnte das Laufrad auch für 14 Euro zentrieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

@_Veikko_, die Frage war doch von MIR , der Sascha kann nix für
  @_Flo_, das schwierige ist nicht das Aufbiegen sondern das Gleichmäßige....bei 2 linken Händen


Tiefbauingenieur


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der Jens hat bestimmt mal im Schwermaschinenbau gelernt und nur umgeschult! Ich könnte das Laufrad auch für 14 Euro zentrieren lassen.


 
Finde ich aber sehr teuer

Mist.....Feierabend und die Wolken ziehen auf


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

#3 
Habt Ihr wenigstens das Schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2013)

#4 
ach Veikko, Deine Signatur ist weg


----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Vlt.weil ich vom Handy schreibe? Naja, die 14 Euro wären 2x DHL Porto gewesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

Sooo zurück vom Pokallauf. 5km und ~19:20min
Irgendwo um Platz 7.

Danach direkt den Neopren-Shorty angezogen und mit dem Hund zusammen in den großen Teich gehüpft


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2013)

Krankes kind 

Ich hab keine ahnung, warum... aber das bild war miniaufloesung... nochmal





Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krankes kind
> 
> Ich hab keine ahnung, warum... aber das bild war miniaufloesung... nochmal
> 
> ...





Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2013)

War gerade gute 2,5 h Ga fahren, hat echt richtig Bock gemacht
Morgen geht's dann nach Wuppertal zum Biken


----------



## Junior97 (8. Juni 2013)

Schulfest um...
Fazit: Cocktailsmixen ist lustig aber ich werde NIE NIE NIE Barkeeper  

Morgen gehts dann ab in die Eifel zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2013)

Wenn man ein halbes Glas Cola mit Fanta auffüllt ist das noch lange kein Cocktail Jan! 

Wieder heim, an den großen Tasten.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn man ein halbes Glas Cola mit Fanta auffüllt ist das noch lange kein Cocktail Jan!


----------



## Junior97 (8. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn man ein halbes Glas Cola mit Fanta auffüllt ist das noch lange kein Cocktail Jan!
> 
> Wieder heim, an den großen Tasten.



Nein wir haben richtige Cocktails gemacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Nein wir haben richtige Cocktails gemacht



Molotoc Cocktails???      Jan, Jan...., wenn das der Schulleiter erfährt...


Nabend ihr Tipsen...


----------



## Junior97 (8. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Molotoc Cocktails???      Jan, Jan...., wenn das der Schulleiter erfährt...
> 
> 
> Nabend ihr Tipsen...



ja wollt ich mal ausprobieren  Das Problem ist nur die haben funktioniert und ich musste sie Wegwerfen in der nähe war nur die Hüpfburg  
Nein normale Cocktails halt


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Pegel 9.17m = minus 72cm! 
Ich hoffe die Gefahr sinkt rasch weiter und wünsche euch einen sonnigen Tag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
Moin Veikko, ich hab es Gestern im Fernseher gesehen(Mühlberg)....sieht ganz gut aus

Geht jetzt gleich zum Mühlenradweg nach Thüringen...50km An u. Abfahrt + 85km Rundkurs.....auf das der Hintern brennt und wir nicht allzu Nass durch die Regenschauer werden


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2013)

Morgen!
Gut das es sinkt. Ich hoffe nur, es sinkt schnell genug.

Der doc verkauft den p29??? Wtf?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (9. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Moin Jens III und die dazugekommenen!

Habt ihr Regen in der Region? Hier scheint die Sonne aber es kann wohl, laut Wetterbericht, auch noch was kommen.
Ja, so ab 8.50m wird es wohl entspannter. Da sind wir dann wohl mit Grundwasser bis Kelleroberkante davon gekommen. Mal sehen was die Mieter meinen wenn sie wieder zurück sind. Vorallem die Arme ist hochschwanger und soll diesen Monat entbinden. Hoffe daher dass es nicht allzu arg ist denn Stress können sie dann nicht gebrauchen. 

Sascha, wie kommst du darauf? Denke nicht dass der Doc das Ritchey verkauft.

P.S. Jens III, das Mühltal war aber auch voll abgesoffen. Claudia war noch kurz zuvor in der Pfarrmühle.


----------



## unocz (9. Juni 2013)

Moin veikko, 
Hier in rheinlandpfalz schüttet es seit heute morgen und das soll auch bis morgen so weitergehen


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Dann mach dir mit deinem Schatz nen entspannten Sonntag Matze! 
Naja, ich hoffe auch dass es hier noch hält da ich erst nach dem Mittag Zeit habe um aufs Rad zu hüpfen und doch mal Reifen testen will, bevor die nächsten kommen. Übrigens hatte ich hinten null Milch drinne und der Ground Control war trotzdem dicht. Muss mal schauen ob ich dann wieder auf Milch gehe, wenn ich mich entschieden habe. Jetzt in der Testphase habe ich erstmal Schläuche drin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2013)

Vllt weil er ihn im 29er.ch anbietet? 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Ach - na wo du überall rumgeisterst!!! 
Na das kann ich ja nicht wissen, soweit geht mein Internet nicht. 
Habe nur ne Binnennetversion von T-Online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Ach, ist das schon das gerdrosselte Netz, das sie so heiß bewerben? 


Morgen, Jungs!


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Genau Flo, Moin!

Wenn ich weitersurfen will, habe ich am Router so nen Münzeinwurf - aber nicht immer Kleingeld. Scheine zieht der nicht rein.
Ja Sascha, habe eben geguckt - stimmt.
Wahrscheinlich ist er in Wirklichkeit doch nur 170cm und kommt mit dem 19" Rahmen nicht klar.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist er in Wirklichkeit doch nur 170cm und kommt mit dem 19" Rahmen nicht klar.



Oder der Bart hatte ihn größer erscheinen lassen! 

Krass, da hatte ich doch den richtigen Riecher bezüglich seines Ritcheys.


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Echt? Warum hattest du den Riecher?
Wie ist das Wetter bei euch in Jena?
Hier siehts immer noch gut aus, ich hoffe es hält noch ne Weile an.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Wir hatten ein bisschen über sein Steelecht und das Ritchey gesprochen und da hatte sich das für mich nach einer bestimmten Richtung angehört.


Das Wetter ist hier auch noch in Ordnung. Es hat sich über Nacht etwas abgekühlt und der Himmel ist eher weiß als blau, aber die Sonne schaut ab und zu durch den Schleier, sodass es vielleicht so bleibt. 


Schön, dass Mühlberg vom Schlimmsten verschont blieb!


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schön, dass Mühlberg vom Schlimmsten verschont blieb!



Na hoffen wir es mal. Normal sind ja um die 3.00m Pegel. Also ist schon noch dreimal soviel. Aber ab 8.50 soll es wohl sicherer werden. Hoffe mal dass man da heute im Laufe des Tages vlt. noch hinkommt. Wäre halt nur blöd wenn jetzt wieder regen kommt und dann die deiche noch von der Landseite her Wasser abbekommen. 
Hier scheint durchgängig die Sonne.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Fuuuuuuuu!

Riesen Beule im Auto über der Heckscheibe. Wie kann man sowas anrichten und sich dann verpissen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2013)

Gestern und heute zusammen rund 140 km MTB gefahren, waren zwei richtig gute Runden mit vielen neuen Trails. Nur die Anfahrt war heute wegen des Velothons sehr nervig...













Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fuuuuuuuu!
> 
> Riesen Beule im Auto über der Heckscheibe. Wie kann man sowas anrichten und sich dann verpissen?



Tjo, willlst du mal mein Auto sehen? Da hat sich noch nie jemand gemeldet, wenn da jemand gegengefahren ist. Und das ist schon oft genug passiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Zumindest dagegen gefahren ist wohl keiner, außer die Person hat einen Monstertruck.
Keine Lackspuren oder sonst was. Sieht aus als hätte man einfach eine Metallkugel drauffallen lassen?!


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Marcel, vlt. musst du einfach den Bayern München Schal aus dem Auto nehmen?
Habe auch eben abgekackt. Hatte doch paar andere Reifen aufs Scandal gemacht und mir dafür paar Schläuche geholt. Mache unterwegs ne Pause und als ich wieder draufhüpfe denke ich " das federt aber eigenartig". natürlich hinten nen Platten. Uuuund nix dabei, weil ich ja nur mal testen wollte, den anderen Rucksack genommen hatte und schon ewig keinen Platten dank Latex im 26er. Nun warte ich auf die nächsten Reifen und pack dann halt 26er Latexschläuche rein, die ja da sind. Zum Glück waren es nur knapp 7km bis nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zumindest dagegen gefahren ist wohl keiner, außer die Person hat einen Monstertruck.
> Keine Lackspuren oder sonst was. Sieht aus als hätte man einfach eine Metallkugel drauffallen lassen?!



Einer der Schäden an meinem Auto ist auch zu hoch für ein Auto und es gibt auch keine Kratzer oder Lackspuren. Da muss auch jemand gegengetreten haben oder so. Absolut peinliche Vollidioten, das steht fest. Nur traurig, dass eine Teilkasko darüber nur lachen würde.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Ich verstehs auch einfach nicht. Ist mega ärgerlich, vorallendingen ist das Auto erst 14 Monate alt. Vollkasko afaik.

Meine Eltern kommen wohl heute Abend zurück, gucken was dann passiert.


Bei uns in der Straße spielen ja auch schon mal Kinder, aber selbst für einen Fußball oder Tennisball an der Stelle unmöglich.

Muss auf dem Parkplatz der Laufveranstaltung gestern passiert sein. Von der Größe eher so Billiardkugel oder Kokosnuss...


Jetzt hatten wir die letzten 10 Jahre keine Macken durch Fremdeinwirkung an den Autos


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2013)

> Jetzt hatten wir die letzten 10 Jahre keine Macken durch Fremdeinwirkung an den Autos



Ihr glÃ¼cklichen. 3  Monate nachdem mein Vater seinen neuen Firmenwagen bekommen hat ist da nachts einer reingefahren...knapp 2500â¬ Schaden wenn ich mich net irre. NatÃ¼rlich mit Fahrerflucht. Das Auto meiner Mutter wurde auch innerhalb von einem Jahr 2mal verkratzt....



Bin Ã¼berigens eben aus Wuppertal wiedergekommen. Wir waren so 4 Stunden unterwegs, war ne Supergeile Runde, zwischendurch haben wir dann noch bei der Eisdiele vorbeigeschaut


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Also zur Eisdiele hält dein Material Philipp?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2013)

Der andere Philipp hatte heute auch nicht so recht Glück mit seinem Material. Vielleicht postet er ja noch ein Bild.


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also zur Eisdiele hält dein Material Philipp?





Wenn alles so halten würde wie der Leichtbaukrempel wäre ich froh

Hab aber heute nix Putt gemacht


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Ich hab endlich das Crosser Rahmenset verkauft und ein Bild mit dem Schaltauge zu boc24 geschickt.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass es dafür keinen Ersatz gibt und ich mit dem zurück gebogenen Schaltauge fahren muss.

Schei§§ auf Leichtbau  Halten muss der Kram.


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2013)

Is auch so, nur das bei mir immer nur der Standartmist hopps geht


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2013)

Wer tritt auch sonst ne XT Kassette kaputt? 

Selbst Miha Halzer schafft sowas nicht in den XCE-Rennen...

Wobei ich hab auch schon mal einen "bombproof" BMX Freiflauf zerlegt. War bei vollem Antritt sehr schmerzhaft für Weichteile und Waden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2013)

Klar Puttgehen kann alles


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juni 2013)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAB5k/2y1tXe0y8K0/s912/P1370802.JPG?gl=DE
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAB3M/b8gmJ7EK5ms/s912/P1370783.JPG?gl=DE
von heute  war ne coole Tour in der Eifel


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Der Tag fing schön an....gut Gefrühstückt, IBCler nett gegrüßt und dann locker bei schönstem Sonnenschein zur Tour gestartet
Bis zum Mühltal in Thüringen und die ersten 20km auf dem wunderschönen Radweg durchs Tal lief alles perfekt, abgesehen davon das es im Tal durch das Unwetter schlimm aussieht.....entwurzelte Bäume, weggespülte Wege, unterspülte Brücken und jede Menge Treibholz. Die Mühlen haben aber anscheinend die Wassermassen gut überstanden und es waren auch jede Menge Leute unterwegs.
Naja.....dann kam es Dicke....strömender Regen weichte den eh schön saftigen Weg auf und ließ sich nicht mehr so einfach fahren, einmal hätte ich beinahe durch die beschlagene Brille ein fehlendes Stück Weg nicht erkannt (ich dachte es ist eine große, spiegelnde Pfütze) und wollte gerade mit "Genuss" durchrauschen. Im letzten Moment erkannte ich das 1 Meter tiefe und 5 Meter lange Loch und konnte gerade noch so links durch einen flachen Graben ausweichen 
Der Regen wurde immer Schlimmer und Flo hat uns dann mit einem Gewitter mit Blitz u. Donner in Jena empfangen.
 Wir entschlossen uns jetzt die geplante Route zu verlassen und auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Hause zu Fahren.
Leider wurde das Wetter entlang der Saale auch nicht besser. Nach weiteren 40km im Regen mit reichlich, knietiefen Wasserdurchfahrten haben wir dann Naumburg recht erschöpft erreicht.
Am Ende waren es 108Km/1070 Hm/20er Schnitt, davon ~ 65Km bei heftigen Regen



Jena hat ein neues Schwimmstadion




Papa ist etwas geschafft


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4...0783.JPG?gl=DE
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-X...0802.JPG?gl=DE
> von heute  war ne coole Tour in der Eifel


 
Hallo Jan, 
ich kann die Bilder nicht öffnen


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> ich kann die Bilder nicht öffnen



habe den Link geändert, gehts jetzt ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

schöne Bilder
Ich will auch mal wieder einen ganzen Tag "Kurz" fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel, vlt. musst du einfach den Bayern München Schal aus dem Auto nehmen?
> Habe auch eben abgekackt. Hatte doch paar andere Reifen aufs Scandal gemacht und mir dafür paar Schläuche geholt. Mache unterwegs ne Pause und als ich wieder draufhüpfe denke ich " das federt aber eigenartig". natürlich hinten nen Platten. Uuuund nix dabei, weil ich ja nur mal testen wollte, den anderen Rucksack genommen hatte und schon ewig keinen Platten dank Latex im 26er. Nun warte ich auf die nächsten Reifen und pack dann halt 26er Latexschläuche rein, die ja da sind. Zum Glück waren es nur knapp 7km bis nach Hause.


Die Laufmuskeln sollen ja nicht verkümmern


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2013)

Hut ab vor eurer Tour heute Jens!!! 
Und so wie es aussieht hat deine Frau heute mal mitgetreten. 
Sieht auch bissel geschafft aus. Sonst strahlt sie immer mehr. 

Naja, das Gute bei mir war dass es anfing zu schütten als ich wieder heim war. Das hätte mir da noch gefehlt.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gestern und heute zusammen rund 140 km MTB gefahren, waren zwei richtig gute Runden mit vielen neuen Trails. Nur die Anfahrt war heute wegen des Velothons sehr nervig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast du denn deine beiden Räder in den Wald bekommen?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> schöne Bilder
> Ich will auch mal wieder einen ganzen Tag "Kurz" fahren.



Danke  hat mein Vater gemacht, ich Fahre er knipst und ist Wasserträger


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2013)

abend jungs...heute estevayer le lac hinter uns gebracht...war wieder nen krampf die runde. Schlammpackung inklusive.

60km 1850hm 3h33min

das ganze war wieder nen richtigen würg. zum glück hats aber wärend des rennens nicht geregnet. in der nacht vorher leider zu stark.

auch meine freundin hats geschaft...4h20min. sie ist richtig happy, da sie fast alles auch gefahren ist. Und es war heute echt nicht leicht die trail zu fahrn...

morgen nun 0500 arbeiten

gute nacht ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hut ab vor eurer Tour heute Jens!!!
> Und so wie es aussieht hat deine Frau heute mal mitgetreten.
> Sieht auch bissel geschafft aus. Sonst strahlt sie immer mehr.
> 
> Naja, das Gute bei mir war dass es anfing zu schütten als ich wieder heim war. Das hätte mir da noch gefehlt.


Heute war ich schon ein bisschen genervt.
Aber das Mühltal und rund um Jena sieht es schlimm aus, durch den Schlamm und das Treibgut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> abend jungs...heute estevayer le lac hinter uns gebracht...war wieder nen krampf die runde. Schlammpackung inklusive.
> 
> 60km 1850hm 3h33min
> 
> ...


Starke Leistung von Euch Beiden, und Alles wieder heil nach Hause gebracht.

Da hast Du ja Mittag schon wieder Frei


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Regen wurde immer Schlimmer und Flo hat uns dann mit einem Gewitter mit Blitz u. Donner in Jena empfangen.



 ... ohne Bescheid zu geben durch mein Revier zu fahren - sowas kommt von sowas!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> Moin Veikko, ich hab es Gestern im Fernseher gesehen(Mühlberg)....sieht ganz gut aus
> 
> Geht jetzt gleich zum Mühlenradweg nach Thüringen...50km An u. Abfahrt + 85km Rundkurs.....auf das der Hintern brennt und wir nicht allzu Nass durch die Regenschauer werden


 


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ... ohne Bescheid zu geben durch mein Revier zu fahren - sowas kommt von sowas!


Was kann ich dafür, das Du so lange Schläfst und meine Ankündigung ignoriert hast.
Oh,oh....das wird teuer für Dich


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Jens, ich las das natürlich, wusste aber nicht, wo genau der Mühlenradweg lang führt. 

Ihr hättet auch gern eine heiße Tasse Tee kriegen können, anstatt weiter im Regen zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2013)

Du kennst Dein Revier nicht?,
wir haben ein Stückchen Kuchen und Kaffee bei meinem Cousin in Göschwitz abgefasst und er sagte noch.....da zieht was auf


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn deine beiden Räder in den Wald bekommen?



Ich als Besitzer und Ex-Besitzer der Rahmen finde das Bild auch etwas eigenartig. Aber schön!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

dach... gestern entspannte rekom tour mit meinem dad gemacht... durchschnittspuls 98schlaege... aber unterhaltsam war es


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

mal ne doofe frage: was meint ihr bekomem ich fuer nen ~3jahre alten alu rahmen mit scott vollcarbongabel + steuersatz:





bin am ueberlegen das rennrad durch nen crosser zu ersetzen... 
oder gleich zusammen mit bremse, hebel und lrs?

oder braucht jemand das rad komplett? rh58


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2013)

Kommt halt drauf an, was das für'n Rahmen ist. So'n Team Issue aus Alu mit < 1 kg wäre ja schon mehr wert als so'n "normaler" Alurahmen.

Da das Wetter die Tage stark nachlassen soll, werde ich mich jetzt nochmal auf's Rad setzen und alle weiteren Pläne für heute über Bord werfen. Ach ja, ich bin die Phaon wohl los


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Morgen Leute!

@ Sascha Also für meine Cannondale Caaad 9 Gabel habe ich bei ebay neu 90 gezahlt. Denke mal die Gabeln sind vergleichbar...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> 
> @ Sascha Also für meine Cannondale Caaad 9 Gabel habe ich bei ebay neu 90 gezahlt. Denke mal die Gabeln sind vergleichbar...



...dann macht das so 200 für Rahmen und Gabel, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
es sieht immer noch nach Regen aus
  @Sascha...behalte das Rennrad und baue Dir den Crosser zusätzlich auf.
Für das Rennrad bekommst Du nicht genug das es sich lohnt es wegzugeben


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...dann macht das so 200â¬ fÃ¼r Rahmen und Gabel, was?



WÃ¼rde eher sagen 200-250 wegen Steuersatz....Ka was das jetzt fÃ¼rn Rahmen ist.


@ Sascha ich wÃ¼rde das Rad auch behalten....wie Jens schon geschrieben hat, es lohnt sich nicht wirklich


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Würde eher sagen 200-250 wegen Steuersatz....Ka was das jetzt fürn Rahmen ist.



Na ja, deine CD Gabel war neu und die Scott CR1 hat schon ein paar km auf dem Buckel.
Jo, es wäre interessant zu erfahren, welcher Rahmen es ist.


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

> Jo, es wäre interessant zu erfahren, welcher Rahmen es ist.



Eben auch Alurahmen gibbet von 90-1000


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Eben auch Alurahmen gibbet von 90-1000


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

ist der zoulou. quasi der vorgaenger von dem hier: zoulou-ibutho-rahmenset.
nur mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr und besserer scott vollcarbongabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

naja... viel km hat die gabel nicht. ich bin immer mit ner anderen gefahren. die habe ich erst vor 1-2 touren von nem kollegen bekommen, bei dem sie auch nur rumlag. aber das gehoert ja net hier her. ist ja kein verkaufsthread (regel3!)


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Moin!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du kennst Dein Revier nicht?,



Du meinst, ich sollte ruhig auch mal die Seniorenradwege ausprobieren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Der "Senior" nimmt aber dann 3 Tage Urlaub und fährt bei schönem Wetter....wenn die Jenaer gnädig sind


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Flo, ich fürchte der Jens steckt unsereins locker in´Sack. 
Aber ärgern tu ich ihn auch gern.


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Ach ja, noch Flutnews.
Haben gestern mal mit den Mietern gefacebookt und sie sind evakuiert.
Sie hat am 31.05. noch glücklich eine Tochter zur Welt gebracht und ist dann auch schon alsbald vom Hochwasser vetrieben wurden, kaum dass sie wieder zu Hause war. Sie hat nur gehört dass im Garten wohl Enten schwimmen und das Schwein haben sie noch rausgelassen damit es sich auf den höhergelegenen Teil des Grundstücks flüchten kann, falls es not tut. Und es so schlau ist. 
Keller sind wohl voll klarem Grundwasser, was abzusehen war. Und der Partykeller, den sie scih letztes Jahr erst gebaut hatten ist wohl demzufolge hinüber. Eigentlich stehen da unten auch Waschmaschine und Co. Na mal sehen wenn sie wieder drin sind, was sie sagen. Heute 15:00 sollen die Einwohner wohl wieder zurück dürfen. Pegel momentan bei 8.59m.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Flo, ich fürchte der Jens steckt unsereins locker in´Sack.
> Aber ärgern tu ich ihn auch gern.



Davon ist auszugehen!  Von daher wird Jens über die Neckereien genauso herzlich lachen wie unsereins! Aus gutem Grund... 



Schön, dass es der jungen Familie vergleichsweise gut geht und sie heute endlich wieder heim dürfen! Eine gute Nachricht unter all den schlechten der letzten Tage.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juni 2013)

moin Jungs 

so gerade vom Strand rein ist bestes Wetter auf Usedom...

mal ne Frage zum GPS-Tacho was gibt es da so Günstig nur der Garmin 200????

danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Na klar schmunzle ich bei Euren Beiträgen locker mit,
übrigens ist Veikkos Revier auch geplant nur wann noch nicht. Wir lassen uns mal überraschen wie wir nach der Tour zurück kommen


Hoffentlich haben Deine Mieter die empfindlichen Geräte noch ins Trockene bringen können.


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin Jungs
> 
> so gerade vom Strand rein ist bestes Wetter auf Usedom...
> 
> ...



Maik, ich dachte ihr fahrt da oben nach Leuchtfeuern?! 
Kauf dir doch lieber nen gebrauchten vernünftigen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juni 2013)

naja groß verfahren kann man sich hier ja nicht...an was hast du gedacht Garmin 7..???Oder wat???

soll mal wieder mit Tacho fahren meinte der Herr TT deshalb meine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> naja groß verfahren kann man sich hier ja nicht...an was hast du gedacht Garmin 7..???Oder wat???
> 
> soll mal wieder mit *Tacho* fahren meinte der Herr TT deshalb meine Frage



Du machst wohl auch alles was der sagt? Und *Tacho* hat er gesagt! Da musst du ihn erst noch mal fragen ob du dir auch einen mit GPS kaufen darfst!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Also ich hatte den 500 Edge und den 705er. Finde den 705er für mich besser auch wenn er bissel klobiger ist. Und beide findest du mit bissel Glück günstig.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Juni 2013)

ne ne alles nicht z.Z. bin ja viel mit meinen Straßen-SSp unterwegs dafür ist er ja zu schwach...
aber manchmal ist ne tacho schon nicht schlecht...hast den noch ne Idee für ein normal großen GPS-Tacho???
Schöne moderne Welt...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Gerade eine Mail von boc24 bekommen:



> Hallo Herr -------,   vielen Dank für das Bild.    Leider haben nicht das passende Schaltauge verfügbar und können Ihnen dieses leider auch nicht besorgen.   Unter folgener Internetseite können Sie nach den richten Schaltauge suchen, www.schaltauge.de.    Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.      Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Kann doch nicht wahr sein? Die haben den Rahmen selbst im Shop gelistet und können dazu kein passendes Schaltauge besorgen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Und wenn du auf Verdacht eines von dem aktuell gelisteten bestellst?

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Den Namen vielleicht unkenntlich machen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Ist doch das selbe Modell und selber Jahrgang. Sogar gleicher Preis wie vor einem Jahr.

Ich könnte mal auf gut Glück ein Schaltauge von Kona bestellen, das sieht recht ähnlich aus - aber eben nicht gleich!





Hab mich noch mal an den Fuji-Service gewendet: Zack innerhalb von 5 Minuten eine Antwort!


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Wahnsinn, dass nochmal jemand anderes nen Technisches prob hat und nicht nur ich

Sitze gerade an nem Referat, naja wenigstens musste ich heute nicht zu Uni, weil was ausgefallen ist...


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

Marcel wolltest du nicht eh nen neuen Race Rahmen ?


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Wollen tut er auf jedenfall einen


Hab gerade das erste Teil fÃ¼r meinen 29er Test bestellt.

Werde mir erstmal selbst einen LRS bauen, der dann, wenn mir das Rad passt als Trainingslrs herhalten wird. Mal sehen habe schonmal nen altes HR wieder eingespeicht und auch schon selbst zentriert, sollte ich dann wohl hinbekommen. Hoffe ich

Konnte gÃ¼nstig eine Sun Ringle Dirty Flea HR Nabe ergattern. FÃ¼r 50â¬ kann man da denke ich nicht meckern

Werde wohl BOR 388 29er felgen nehmen, die sollten fÃ¼rs Training reichen. Speichen hatte ich an ne Kombi aus DT Comp und D-Light gedacht. Was meint ihr? Sollte bei 73-74 Kg nackt passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Marcel wolltest du nicht eh nen neuen Race Rahmen ?



Klar und den alten zersäge ich und hau ihn in die Tonne 

@ Philipp: Hört sich gut an. Wobei mit der 388 kannst du bestimmt auch die Revos fahren. 
Die 308 hat ja doch weniger Fleisch.

Nimmst du die ausm Outlet?


----------



## InoX (10. Juni 2013)

29er?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Gerade Mail bekommen:



			
				Fuji Bikes Germany schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr ------,  ich sckicke Ihnen ein Schaltauge zu, dann ist das erledigt  !   Vielen Dank / Thank you.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Marcel -aber hast du letztens nicht wirklich geschrieben dass du nen anderen Rahmen wolltest und irgendwas von Planet X gefaselt oder so?
Also wenn ja - dann scheisz den Jan nicht so an!


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar und den alten zersäge ich und hau ihn in die Tonne
> 
> @ Philipp: Hört sich gut an. Wobei mit der 388 kannst du bestimmt auch die Revos fahren.
> Die 308 hat ja doch weniger Fleisch.
> ...



388er gibbet als 29er net im Outlet....

Revos wären mir etwas windig, da ich es runter und in kurven gerne mal krachen lasse Evtl Rechts D-Light und Links Revo? 



> 29er?


Jup
Werde so ein Rad zum Testen bauen heisst ordentlicher Rahmen, Gabel und dann sachen, die ich noch habe und dann Sitzposition usw auschecken um dann wirklich sicherzu gehen, dass alles paast, bevor ich Antrieb usw vom Aktuellen Racebike nehme.



> Marcel -aber hast du letztens nicht wirklich geschrieben dass du nen anderen Rahmen wolltest und irgendwas von Planet X gefaselt oder so?
> Also wenn ja - dann scheisz den Jan nicht so an!


Kann ich bezeugen^^


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

Was für ein Outlet denn Marcel, Phillip ? 
Outlet klingt immer nach günstiger  
Und ach der Marcel ist halt so  fahre ich halt bei der nächsten WWBT vor und lass vor ihm aufem Trail meinen Trinkrucksack auslaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> 388er gibbet als 29er net im Outlet....
> 
> Revos wären mir etwas windig, da ich es runter und in kurven gerne mal krachen lasse Evtl Rechts D-Light und Links Revo?
> 
> ...



Aso meine 308 gabs ja im Outlet zum halben Preis 


Schließt sich ja nicht aus.  Wenn den Crosser weg ist kommt wohl der Dirty Harry


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ...29er...
> Jup
> Werde so ein Rad zum Testen bauen heisst ordentlicher Rahmen, Gabel und dann sachen, die ich noch habe und dann Sitzposition usw auschecken um dann wirklich sicherzu gehen, dass alles paast, bevor ich Antrieb usw vom Aktuellen Racebike nehme.


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Was für ein Outlet denn Marcel, Phillip ?
> Outlet klingt immer nach günstiger
> Und ach der Marcel ist halt so  fahre ich halt bei der nächsten WWBT vor und lass vor ihm aufem Trail meinen Trinkrucksack auslaufen



http://bor-germany.de/de/outlets

Das da. Ist halt B ware, aber technisch iO...gibt zwar ne mindestbestellmenge, aber man kann da schon was sparen


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> http://bor-germany.de/de/outlets
> 
> Das da. Ist halt B ware, aber technisch iO...gibt zwar ne mindestbestellmenge, aber man kann da schon was sparen



Auf die Mindestbestellmenge würde ich kommen bei zwei XMD 333 aber 120 sind immer noch teuer im gegensatz zu den Alpine's


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

Ich würde keine frm kaufen... Crest oder ne dt. Die mavic ist eher ner so...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich würde keine frm kaufen... Crest oder ne dt. Die mavic ist eher ner so...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



WElche DT denn ??
Bei DT verliert doch jeder den Durchblick
100te Felgen und keiner weis welche wo am besten ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

Hängt vom preis ab... Aber an besten ne crest

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hängt vom preis ab... Aber an besten ne crest
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich wiege doch nichts also kann ich doch eigentlich die Alpine fahren oder ?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Hm, hab mir gerade mal die Ergebnisliste vom Pokallauf am Samstag angeguckt.
Ich war 8. Gesamt und 1. AK....


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Hängt von der Reifenbreite ab, die du fahren willst, nicht so sehr vom gewicht. Die Alpine ist an sich auch stabiler als die Crest

Bin überigens mal ne Saison FRM 388 gefahren und hatte eigentlich keine Probs mit der Felge.

Hab mir eben die neue FRM 366 29 bestellt. Ist der Nachfolger der 388 und die wiegt in 29 nur 390gr. Fürn Trainings LRS sollte das reichen
http://bor-germany.de/de/product/129-xmd366-29er-390-g



> Hm, hab mir gerade mal die Ergebnisliste vom Pokallauf am Samstag angeguckt.
> Ich war 8. Gesamt und 1. AK....



HHab auch mal  nen Podium in ner Teamwertung verpasst Total geil, wenn man sich wundert, warum so viele vom Verein aufm Podium sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

Denke mehr als 2.1 werden nicht  also geht das mit der Alpine oder ? Meine Mavic Felgen haben auch nicht mehr MW und ich hatte schon 2.3 drauf, fährt sich aber komisch.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Puhh sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus 

Aber 120â¬ hab ich fÃ¼r 2 gezahlt..


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Dann auf jedenfall Alpine und nicht crest


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

vielleicht fährt Philipp ja auf 29er ab und verkauft seine 26er LRS  wobei bis dahin habe ich dann nen eigenen leichten


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte 29 Zoll? Wenn 26, dann alpine! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Puhh sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus
> 
> Aber 120â¬ hab ich fÃ¼r 2 gezahlt..



Hab fÃ¼r die Felge auch nur 65 bei slb bezahlt



> vielleicht fÃ¤hrt Philipp ja auf 29er ab und verkauft seine 26er LRS



Vielleicht verkaufe ich irgendwann mal meine Alpine Felgen, aber wenn mir 29 Zoll passt, dann kommt auf die TUne Naben was nettes neues drauf Bis mein 29er steht wird es aber noch was dauern.....Gelddruckmaschiene im Keller streikt^^


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich dachte 29 Zoll? Wenn 26, dann alpine!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich habe doch kein 29


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2013)

Niemand hat die Absicht einen Twentyniner aufzubauen oder wie war das?


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht einen Twentyniner aufzubauen oder wie war das?



Den versteh ich jetzt nicht  
man ich habe zu viel gelernt heute für die letzte Klausur am Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

So ich guck jetzt topgear....meine absolute lieblingsserie


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich guck jetzt topgear....meine absolute lieblingsserie



Beste überhaupt


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Heute müssen die strechlimos baun


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade  mal die Speochenlängen mitm Spokomat berechnet.

Links: 292,41 Rechts 291,22 (mit Korrektur)
Links: 292.96 Rechts 292,01 (ohne Korrektur)

Beides auf D-Light mit 12mm DT Alunippeln meint ihr das kommt hin, wenn ich auf beiden Seiten 292m nehme?

Kann das evtl mal einer von euch überprüfen? Felge hat die gleichen maße wie die 388 29er....Nabe is die Sun Ringle Dirty Flea HR


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Icjh chabe ooch kee 29cher


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Hast du getrunken Jens oder schreibst du jetzt auch schon vom Handy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Jens ist auf das schnelle Telefon mit Wählscheibe umgestiegen.


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Wohnt ihr zwei jetzt eigentlich schon zusammen? Immer wenn der Eine auftaucht ist der Andere auch da!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

wir müssen uns eine Leitung teilen, aber die Idee ist Spitze.....10 Tage Trainingslager


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Nabend die Herren...




Veikko, du entwickelst dich ja langsam zum Fulltime-IBCler....



Metrum schrieb:


> Du machst wohl auch alles was der sagt? Und *Tacho* hat er gesagt! Da musst du ihn erst noch mal fragen ob du dir auch einen mit GPS kaufen darfst!



...aber deiner Laune bekommt´s nicht so recht, sagt mir mein Gefühl.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Wir sitzen gerade bei einem Prosecco in der Wanne und stoßen auf den Umzug an - viele Grüße vom Jens!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wir sitzen gerade bei einem Prosecco in der Wanne und stoßen auf den Umzug an - viele Grüße vom Jens!



 Grüße an Jens zurück!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du getrunken Jens oder schreibst du jetzt auch schon vom Handy?


Ich hatte gerade so eine 26" Rechtfertigungsphase, ich kann doch jetzt nicht meine zig LRS u. Bikes verschenken um die überlegeneren 29" in meinem Keller zu Behausen


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren...
> 
> Veikko, du entwickelst dich ja langsam zum Fulltime-IBCler....
> ...aber deiner Laune bekommt´s nicht so recht, sagt mir mein Gefühl.



Ja, heute war ein blöder Tag und ich kam kaum weg. Muss mich wieder bissel zurücknehmen.

Ach nö, meine Laune geht schon. Finde es nur albern wenn der Maik sich nen Tacho kaufen muss weils der Marco sagt. Onlineerziehung? 

Ist alles gut mein Bester!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade so eine 26" Rechtfertigungsphase, ich kann doch jetzt nicht meine zig LRS u. Bikes verschenken um die überlegeneren 29" in meinem Keller zu Behausen



Nein sollst du ja auch nicht Jens! Und so wie du mal die Einsatzbereiche von 26-29 definiert hast wäre es ja auch ne Lösung. Aber schöner sind eh die 26er.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, heute war ein blöder Tag und ich kam kaum weg. Muss mich wieder bissel zurücknehmen.
> 
> Ach nö, meine Laune geht schon. Finde es nur albern wenn der Maik sich nen Tacho kaufen muss weils der Marco sagt. Onlineerziehung?
> 
> Ist alles gut mein Bester!





Ich kann das immer noch nicht so recht einordnen....    Spaß od. nicht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Veikko, Prost! 

Jens, vielleicht kannst du ja mal den Versuch aus 29er und Starrbike unternehmen!? So, wie Marcos On One in etwa... 
Die Größe hast du ja ohne weiteres!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich kann das immer noch nicht so recht einordnen....



Du bist eben zu selten hier Marco!
Langsam solltest du dich mal entscheiden. Familie, Beruf, soziale Kontakte im Wohnumfeld - oder deine wahren Freunde im Forum!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du getrunken Jens oder schreibst du jetzt auch schon vom Handy?


Aber ich merke schon......Ihr versteht mich trotzdem

Nabend Marco, dem Veikko geht es doch gut finde ich
und der Fulltime-IBCler bin laut Statistik mit 5,36 Beiträgen/Tag anscheinend ich (ohne intensive Recherche)


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko, Prost!
> 
> Jens, vielleicht kannst du ja mal den Versuch aus 29er und Starrbike unternehmen!? So, wie Marcos On One in etwa...
> *Die Größe hast du ja ohne weiteres!*



Noch! 
Vlt. sollte man für später auf jeden Fall ein 26er aufheben?

Genau - ich habe 2,58 Beiträge pro Tag.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko, Prost!
> 
> Jens, vielleicht kannst du ja mal den Versuch aus 29er und Starrbike unternehmen!? So, wie *Marcos On One* in etwa...
> Die Größe hast du ja ohne weiteres!



Gerade heute wieder auf eigene Räder gestellt...


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2013)

Krass, ich schreibe eigentlich erst seit dem ETWR relativ viel...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du bist eben zu selten hier Marco!
> Langsam solltest du dich mal entscheiden. Familie, Beruf, soziale Kontakte im Wohnumfeld - oder deine wahren Freunde im Forum!



Im Moment mag´s einfach mal wieder nicht rundlaufen...   
- Dementsprechend habe ich kaum Lust zum Schreiben.  


Ist jemand von euch in Willingen am WE??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Bissl am rumspielen.....   (mit der Cam !!!!)


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Willste vlt. nen Streifen von meinen Tabletten Marco? 
Wollte der Maggus nicht nach Willingen kommen?

Kopf hoch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

So ein 29er Fulli wär schon was, aber es passt absolut nicht in mein Ersatzteillagerkonzept. Da habe ich zu viel 26er Kram.
Einen MA würde ich aber schon gern mal auf 29" fahren und vergleichen, obwohl ich schon weiß das es entspannter sein wird.

In 2 Wochen fahre ich in Biesenrode den MA mit, hoffentlich regnet es....nicht das ich dieses Jahr hier aus der Reihe falle


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Doch, Marcus kommt.     ...So mein letzter Stand...



Habe gestern einen gebrauchten Latexschlauch im Inbred verbauen wollen. Plötzlich hebt´s den Reifen aus dem Hump und der Latexschlauch drang nach draußen.... 
Dann gab´s ein Knall, der war irre laut. Dachte ich habe einen Hörschaden. Heftig!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Willste vlt. nen* Streifen* von meinen Tabletten Marco?



Kennst du die hier noch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Im Moment mag´s einfach mal wieder nicht rundlaufen...
> - Dementsprechend habe ich kaum Lust zum Schreiben.
> 
> 
> Ist jemand von euch in Willingen am WE??


 
Bei wem läuft es immer rund, ich brauche es(wenn entspannt zugeht) auf alle Fälle zum Schmunzeln und Locker werden und meistens klappt das hier bestens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Stimmt schon, Jens.


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Doch, Marcus kommt.     ...So mein letzter Stand...
> Habe gestern einen gebrauchten Latexschlauch im Inbred verbauen wollen. Plötzlich hebt´s den Reifen aus dem Hump und der Latexschlauch drang nach draußen....
> Dann gab´s ein Knall, der war irre laut. Dachte ich habe einen Hörschaden. Heftig!!!



Hm, die bekommen dann auch schnell mal dünne Stellen wenn die bissel älter sind. Hatte einen mal außerhalb aufgepumt und der bekam dann ne richtig große Beule die ganz dünn war. Die knallen richtig gut.
Habe heute mal meinen Schlauch geflickt, was ich sonst nie mache. nun habe ich erstmal wieder Flickzeug im Rucksack aber finde meine kleine Pumpe für unterwegs nicht mehr. Hat einer nen Vorschlag für ne Vernünftige? Hätte gern eine mit Schlauch dran.

JA Marco, die kenne ich auch noch! Dann nimm lieber die wenns hilft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, die bekommen dann auch schnell mal dünne Stellen wenn die bissel älter sind. Hatte einen mal außerhalb aufgepumt und der bekam dann ne richtig große Beule die ganz dünn war. Die knallen richtig gut.
> Habe heute mal meinen Schlauch geflickt, was ich sonst nie mache. nun habe ich erstmal wieder Flickzeug im Rucksack aber finde meine kleine Pumpe für unterwegs nicht mehr. Hat einer nen Vorschlag für ne Vernünftige? Hätte gern eine mit Schlauch dran.



Brauche auch eine neue Pumpe.
Habe eine neue, kleine Blackburn, aber für´s MTB ist die nix...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Marco, Du solltest mal das Manometer eichen oder nicht soviel an Transporterräder denken
Zum Glück brauchst Du ja beim Lesen kein Gehöhr

Bei Minipumpe müsste jetzt eigentlich mein Mitbewohner anspringen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Transporterräder...



?   Meinst du Fatbikes?


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Minipumpe müsste jetzt eigentlich mein Mitbewohner anspringen



Holt der gerade neuen Prosecco oder seid ihr schon soweit dass er jetzt die Sprühsahne holt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Holt der gerade neuen Prosecco oder seid ihr schon soweit dass er jetzt die Sprühsahne holt?


Männer sind halt unkompliziert



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ?   Meinst du Fatbikes?


Ne, Sprinterräder....usw.....bist Du nicht Autoheiler?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Meine Blackburn mochte ich auch, aber für die dicken Schlappen geht die kleine Cranbrothers mit umstellbarem Volumen viel besser!
Die gab´s vor kurzem noch bei CRC für ´nen 10er. Wäre die was für dich oder ist die schon zu stabil, Marco? 


Jens, ich habe noch eine andere Idee für dich: Auch eine Art 29er, starr, Tandem UND einfach geil! 












(Six1Six)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ne, Sprinterräder....usw.....bist Du nicht Autoheiler?



Jo, schon....   "Der CAN-Bus-Flüsterer"...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Meine Blackburn mochte ich auch, aber für die dicken Schlappen geht die kleine Cranbrothers mit umstellbarem Volumen viel besser!
> Die gab´s vor kurzem noch bei CRC für ´nen 10er. Wäre die was für dich oder ist die schon zu stabil, Marco?



Warum zu stabil? Du meinst vom Gewicht her?  
Da bin ich nicht so.
Mal umschauen bei CRC...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...ct=1897;page=1;menu=1000,5,71;mid=56,22;pgc=0

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k609/a28027/bandit-minipumpe-schwarz.html

Ich habe Beide( bei der SKSden Vorgänger), die sind Klein, Leicht und für den Zweck ausreichend. Im Wettkampf habe ich noch eine Kartuschenpumpe ohne Pumpe mit 2 Kartuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum zu stabil? Du meinst vom Gewicht her?
> Da bin ich nicht so.
> Mal umschauen bei CRC...



Genau! Die ist halt zur Hälfte aus Alu, aber wenn du da nicht auf 20g guckst, fährst du mit der gut. Hier.

Edit: Lass dich von den Bewertungen nicht irritieren. 3/4 der Deppen haben die Plastikvariante bewertet, nur eben beim falschen Produkt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Meine Blackburn mochte ich auch, aber für die dicken Schlappen geht die kleine Cranbrothers mit umstellbarem Volumen viel besser!
> Die gab´s vor kurzem noch bei CRC für ´nen 10er. Wäre die was für dich oder ist die schon zu stabil, Marco?
> 
> 
> ...


 Die Karre ist geil (darf ich das heute so Schreiben) nur mit einer Rohloff wird das nichts und die braucht man am Tandem unbedingt.
Oder ein Rahmen mit ne Pinionschaltung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

Oh, das ist gut! 

Wie ist´s bei CRC mit der Abwicklung? Mein Schulenglisch ist eher schlecht wie recht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juni 2013)

Super! Einfach in den Korb, leider inzwischen mit VK unter 40â¬, mit PayPal bezahlen und 6 Tage spÃ¤ter kriegst du ein PÃ¤ckchen.


Jens, bei den Customschmieden schweiÃen die dir, was immer dein Herz begehrt!  Da geht also auch Rohloff, wieso auch nicht!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2013)

Und wenn du bei CRC ein Problem hast mailst du da mit ner Frau auf deutsch hin und her. Hatte nie Probleme und hatte es auch schon mal in drei Tagen hier. 

Ich sag mal Gute Nacht Männer! Bis demnächst....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2013)

okay.....    hmmmmm.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin raus.  Mache noch Brote für morgen...


Gute Nacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

GN8 Männer


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jens, bei den Customschmieden schweißen die dir, was immer dein Herz begehrt!  Da geht also auch Rohloff, wieso auch nicht!


 
Moin Männer
Flo, beinahe übersehen...ich denke, das das Achsmaß bei der Rohloff zu schmal ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

Ich fand die rohloff am tandem ******** 

Ach ja: morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (11. Juni 2013)

moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2013)

Moin.

Mein LRS klemmt noch bei DHL.  F..k!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
endlich mal Sonne



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich fand die rohloff am tandem ********
> 
> Ach ja: morgen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


 
Moin Sascha,
meintest Du "Perfekto"......
ich finde Die Rohloff auch nicht Perfekt am Tandem weil man beim Schalten kurz den Druck von den Pedalen nehmen muss. 
Aber vom Lauf der Kette und dem Schalten im Stand bin ich voll zufrieden. Es passiert öfter als man denkt, am Berg falscher Gang, am Stopp noch falscher Gang oder das Hinterrad dreht durch und man kommt zum Stehen....da ist die Rohloff unschlagbar...einfach richtigen Gang einlegen und weiter geht es ohne das der Stoker absteigen oder das Hinterrad anheben muss.
Klar kann man bei einer Kettenschaltung den Gang während der Fahrt gut schalten, aber nur wenn man noch rollt.
Insgesamt finde ich , das die Rohloff gerade beim Tandem mehr Vorteile bietet.
Eine elektromechanische Gangwahl per Knopfdruck mit der Möglichkeit auf Manuell umzustellen wäre dann Perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

das mit kraft von der kette nehmen ist bloede, wenn du nen 1800w sprinter hinten drauf hast 
das ist der super boost zum anfahren  aber nach 300m war halt leider abgebrannt 
wir sind dann immer kettenschaltung gefahren... war einfach in summe besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Ihr verschaltet Euch ja auch nicht und Dein Stoker kann bestimmt auch während der Fahrt Auf u. Abspringen und Schieben

Capitän und Stoker müssen sich erst perfekt auf einander Einstellen, dann läuft es besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

der war blind, der sass drauf und hat auf komande los geochst  dann aber so das alles zu spaet war!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Das ist das Schwierigste beim Tandemfahren....wenn Du Vorne nur tief Luft holst muss der Hinten wissen was jetzt kommt.
Bei uns ist es mittlerweile so, wenn ich übertrieben mit dem Oberkörper nach Links u. Rechts schaukele heißt das....HopHopHop o. Gib Gas


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen, Männer! 

Ich stehe, glaube ich, auf dem Schlauch... Jens, wieso sollte die Rohloff-Achse zu schmal sein? 135mm - passt!

Mittlerweile gibt es zwar zu den bereits bestehenden 170ern schon eine 190er Nabe und da ist die Speichenabstützung natürlich noch besser, aber da müsstest du dann mit Kettenschaltung oder gleich Pinion fahren, wenn du dir eh einen Rahmen schweißen ließest.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

achim hat das durch den zug auf der kette gemerkt... oder aber aus der kurve raus, aufstehen und dann:"schuuuuuuuuuuuuuub! achim schuuuuuuuuuuuub!" das hat als spass gemacht bei den strassen europacup rennen... irgendwie wuerde es mich ja mal wieder bocken... aber ich hab keinen blinden


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Morgen, Männer!
> 
> Ich stehe, glaube ich, auf dem Schlauch... Jens, wieso sollte die Rohloff-Achse zu schmal sein? 135mm - passt!
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es zwar zu den bereits bestehenden 170ern schon eine 190er Nabe und da ist die Speichenabstützung natürlich noch besser, aber da müsstest du dann mit Kettenschaltung oder gleich Pinion fahren, wenn du dir eh einen Rahmen schweißen ließest.


Ne Flo, liegt wahrscheinlich an mir, ich bin bei den dicken Rädern nicht so im Bilde
Ich dachte das da die Kette nicht mehr vorbei läuft

Sascha, war Dein Stoker Sehbehindert? und seid Ihr da auch durchs Gelände gerast ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Achsooo! Nein, die kommt gut vorbei und viele Fatbiker fahren eine Rohloff oder Alfine 8 wegen der Unanfälligkeit. 

Bei Kettenschaltung und 135mm-Hinterbau kann je nach Reifen- und Felgenbreite der erste Gang leicht am Reifen schleifen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

ja, der ist blind. wir sind europacups gefahren. waren in der paralympix nationalmanschaft. er war halt eigentlich bahnsprinter. da hatte er auch noch nen sprint piloten, aber die strassen rennen bin ich oft mit ihm gefahren.
gelaende? OJA!!!


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2013)

Ich find die Übersetzungsbandbreite der Rohloff für ein Geländetandem zu klein. Die 48/36/24 und 11-34 an unserem Rad nutzen wir eigentlich regelmäßig aus...und das hier im Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Sascha, stark da muss er aber viel Vertrauen in Dich haben und Du auch die richtige Vorraussicht
So wie er da "kuggt" sieht man es Ihm nicht an 


  @_mete_, eigentlich reicht die Übersetzung aus...in der Eins fährt man schon sehr langsam...da muss einfach die Kraft reichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

fand ich nie. wir sidn am tandem sogar als 2x9 gefahren und haben das kleine weggelassen 
aber ich bin ja eh bekloppter druecker und der andere ist eben der 1800w boost


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> fand ich nie. wir sidn am tandem sogar als 2x9 gefahren und haben das kleine weggelassen
> aber ich bin ja eh bekloppter druecker und der andere ist eben der 1800w boost



Dein Stoker ist ja dann auch ein etwas anderes Kaliber, als bei uns 



> @_mete_, eigentlich reicht die Übersetzung aus...in der Eins fährt man schon sehr langsam...da muss einfach die Kraft reichen



Naja, kommt auf die Primärübersetzung an. 24:34 brauchen wir schon und bei 526% Übersetzungsbandbreite der Rohloff kommt man am Ende eben nur bei 3,71 als Maximalübersetzung an (entspricht 48:13 oder 44:12). Das ist für ein Tandem schon relativ wenig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

ja,...aber er ist nimmer aktiv


----------



## mete (11. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,...aber er ist nimmer aktiv



Ich such noch nen Stoker für Rennen...also wenn Du mal Bock hast . Könnte aber eng werden auf dem Lapierre hinten, aber ich bin größer als Du und muss daher nach vorn...hüstel


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Dein Stoker ist ja dann auch ein etwas anderes Kaliber, als bei uns
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, kommt auf die Primärübersetzung an. 24:34 brauchen wir schon und bei 526% Übersetzungsbandbreite der Rohloff kommt man am Ende eben nur bei 3,71 als Maximalübersetzung an (entspricht 48:13 oder 44:12). Das ist für ein Tandem schon relativ wenig.


 
Wir haben 42:17 und das reicht 

_*Bei Tandemeinsatz oder Personen über 100 kg Körpergewicht dürfen folgende Kettenblatt-/Ritzelzähnekombinationen nicht unterschritten werden: 34/13, 38/15, 40/16, 42/17.*_


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich such noch nen Stoker für Rennen...also wenn Du mal Bock hast . Könnte aber eng werden auf dem Lapierre hinten, aber ich bin größer als Du und muss daher nach vorn...hüstel


 
Wer Vorne sitzt müsstet Ihr erst auf einem Parcours ausfechten, der Beste ist Kapitän


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

ich versuche schon lange den trainingspartner aufs tandem zu bekommen... das waere ne uuuuueble kombination fuer marathons


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich versuche schon lange den trainingspartner aufs tandem zu bekommen... das waere ne uuuuueble kombination fuer marathons


Da könntet Ihr Eure Verpflegung im Hänger mitnehmen,...Kasten Bier, belegte Brötchen, ne Bananenstaude  oder Du führst Deinen Kleinen in den Wettkampf ein und nimmst Ihn mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Super Wetter, 56km, sauber gemacht, fotografiert.
Felgen jetzt ohne Aufkleber, dafür die Reifen mit viel Schrift.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2013)

Kommt gut! 
Nur ohne Klicks?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit!


Veikko, sehr gut! Ich würde dir ja ein Sternchen spendieren, aber auf ein externes Bild.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Veikko, das Rad ist so schön....darfst es bestimmt auch mit ins Wohnzimmer nehmen. Wenn jetzt noch der Fahrer zum Bike passt ist alles super

Bist Du eigentlich Linkshänder?


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Marcel, um noch auf Klicks umzulernen bin ich zu festgefahren. Kommen aber noch anständigere Pedale ran. Muss ja erst noch richtige Freundschaft mit dem Ding schließen.

Flo, ich habe keinen Bock mehr so ne 08/15 Bilder immer erst im Album hochzuladen und dann hier her. Aber danke für den Stern. 

P.S. Bis wieviel Sterne gehts eigentlich?


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, das Rad ist so schön....darfst es bestimmt auch mit ins Wohnzimmer nehmen. Wenn jetzt noch der Fahrer zum Bike passt ist alles super
> 
> Bist Du eigentlich Linkshänder?



Kannste dir ja mal ausborgen aber du fährst ja nur Fully. Weiß nicht ob ich dazu passe. Vlt. nicht - denn das Bike ist ja gewaschen.

Bin Rechtshänder und alles ist da wo es hingehört. Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das auf den meisten Deiner Radbilder das Bike nach rechts kuggt . Ich dachte mir , Du steigst auch von der Rechten Seite auf.

Irgendwann muss ich mal so ein großes Rad mal testen


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Fotoseite = Antriebsseite


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fotoseite = Antriebsseite




 Genau so siehts aus!
Mir wäre es ja egal, da würde man auch mal die Bremsen sehen - aber dann schreien alle (bis auf den Einen) rum dass es die falsche Seite ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Fotoseite = Antriebsseite


Nur gut das mir das mal Einer sagt, hättet mich ruhig mal eher in die richtige Richtung schicken können


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie ich meine Bilder spiegeln kann


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie ich meine Bilder *spiegel*n kann




Vlt. mit ner *Spiegel*reflexkamera?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn du sie vom Rossmann abholst, hältst du sie zuhause einfach vor den Badspiegel und fertig! Funktioniert immer! 


Veikko hat Recht, manchmal ist auch die Bremsenseite interessant.
Es geht mehr darum, dass manche Leute ausnahmslos IMMER von der "falschen" Seite Bilder machen, dazu in schlechter Qualität und unzureichender Größe ... und diese dann mit erkennbarer Satteltasche und Ständer (hart) in den Racebikes-Thread stellen, dass der Sascha wegen Verdachts auf Herzinfarkt sofort in die Notaufnahme muss!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Aber mit dem Spiegeln ist auch blöd....ist ja trotzdem die Falsche Seite
Aber habt Ihr Euch mal ein gespiegeltes Bild angesehen(habe ich eben mal gemacht)....das wäre mal ein Bild im Racebike-Thread....der Sascha würde gleich umfallen oder garnicht merken


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel, um noch auf Klicks umzulernen bin ich zu festgefahren. Kommen aber noch anständigere Pedale ran. Muss ja erst noch richtige Freundschaft mit dem Ding schließen.
> 
> Flo, ich habe keinen Bock mehr so ne 08/15 Bilder immer erst im Album hochzuladen und dann hier her. Aber danke für den Stern.
> 
> P.S. Bis wieviel Sterne gehts eigentlich?




Puhh ist mir bei deinen Räder bisher noch gar nicht (negativ) aufgefallen


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Dann kann es ja so schlimm auch nicht sein Marcel! 
Und dass meine Bikes dadurch nie bei den Race Bikes gezeigt werden können verkrafte ich gerade so noch. 
Ich hatte mir einmal richtige Bikeschuhe gekauft und bin dann gleich am ersten Tag ne ganze Treppe auf dem Rücken runtergerutscht, mit nach oben gehaltenem Bike, weil die Treppe glatt war und die blöden, harten Schuhe auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2013)

Autschn...


----------



## unocz (11. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einmal richtige Bikeschuhe gekauft und bin dann gleich am ersten Tag ne ganze Treppe auf dem Rücken runtergerutscht, mit nach oben gehaltenem Bike,




hehehe 
trotzdem geiles bike


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Danke Matze! 
War wirklich nicht schön die Treppe runter zu rutschen. Tut irgendwie bissel weh. Aber das Bike habe ich schützend in die Höhe gehalten.
Reflex!


----------



## unocz (11. Juni 2013)

ja mir ist sowas auch  mal passiert, bahnhofstreppe auch in voller montur und dann das gelächter , morgens um 8.


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Na da ging es bei mir ja noch. Es war keiner im Treppenhaus, weil es Sonntagnachmittag war und die Treppe ist aus Holz. Am Bahnhof würde ich es noch weniger wollen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Treppen sind ne jefäährlische Konschtruggtion für unoffmerksame Biker

Sei denn man fährt sie runter


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2013)

So hab mal eben die Restlichen Sachen für mein HR bestellt...

Werden jetzt komplett D-Light. Gewicht fürs HR wird dann bei bei ca. 850 Gramm liegen. Genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen, weil es bei den Speichen nur die Angabe für 260mm gibt.
Das  VR werde ich erst bauen, wenn sicher ist, welche Gabel rin kommt, man munkelt ja, dass solche  QR 15 geschichten jetzt in Mode kommen
Der komplettradsatz wird aber denke ich so um die 1600gr dümpeln...

 @Sascha wow das mit deinem Tandemparter finde ich ne super Sache, schade, dass er es nicht mehr macht


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Aluschrauben durch Edelstahl ersetzt, da aber die Edelstahlschrauben zu lang sind wurde noch ein Kettenblatt unterlegt.
Dadurch ist alles noch etwas Steifer geworden
Die Aluschrauben haben sich immer gelöst und verzogen.
Nach der letzten Tour ist noch alles fest


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2013)

Das Unterlegte Kettenblatt kannst du mit kürzeren schrauben oder speziellen unterlegscheiben von FRM umgehen
Ausstattungsmäßig is das ja der Oberhammer:

Bei Bedarf hätte ich noch ein paar rote FRM scheiben da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Unterlegscheiben hätte ich gehabt aber kürzere Edelstahlschrauben mit einer langen über die 3 Dicken (9,5mm) gehenden Gewindehülse habe ich nicht gefunden.
So geht es aber auch gut, da die zusätzliche Scheibe so eine Art Momentausgleich ist und die Hebelkräfte an den Schrauben reduziert.
Wenn ich eine alte Scheibe gehabt hätte, hätte ich die überflüssigen Zähne entfernt.


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2013)

Montier doch einen Bashguard


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Das hatte ich auch überlegt, aber der ist noch schwerer und kommt sich mit der Ketteführung in die Quere.


----------



## Metrum (11. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es auch nicht optimal aber dir kommt es ja eh nicht so auf die Optik an. Mir wird jedesmal schlecht wenn ich deine zweierlei Kurbeln sehe.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht passen diese Hülsen und Schrauben, Jens?

Das mit dem dritten KB sieht dürftig aus...


----------



## Junior97 (11. Juni 2013)

Abend
aaaalso der Sascha meinte doch mal er wäre garnicht mehr im Race Fred unterwegs wegen den von euch genannten Gründen oder ? 
Und ein Bashguard aus Carbon wird nicht schwerer sein  da stellt sich aber wieder die Frage ob der nicht der Kettenführung in den Weg kommt  
Also nehm einfach U-Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

wie meinst du?


----------



## Junior97 (11. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wie meinst du?



Du meintest dochmal dir geht das drüben alles aufen Nerv mit den teilweise spinnern die Trekkingräder im Race Fred posten und so


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

eher die samariter, wenn man es dann mal sagt, das das hier net hin gehoert...


----------



## Junior97 (11. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eher die samariter, wenn man es dann mal sagt, das das hier net hin gehoert...



Das sind die schlimmsten und bei denen ist egal was man sagt alles Falsch !


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch nicht optimal aber dir kommt es ja eh nicht so auf die Optik an. Mir wird jedesmal schlecht wenn ich deine zweierlei Kurbeln sehe.


 


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Vielleicht passen diese Hülsen und Schrauben, Jens?
> 
> Das mit dem dritten KB sieht dürftig aus...


 
Habe ich Euch den Abend versaut, 
aber finde mal 2 Kurbeln mit 32Z. u. 42/32Z. die perfekt zusammen passen. Müssen auch stabil sein und sollen kein Vermögen kosten.

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...0;page=2;menu=1000,2,84;mid=0;pgc=10601:10602
Als Schrauben habe ich die genommen und noch mit Alugewindehülsen modifiziert damit es mit den Bohrungen in den Kettenblättern übereinstimmt. Außerdem habe ich den Abstand des Inneren und des 42er Blattes um 2mm vergrößert um ein Verhaken der beiden Ketten zu vermeiden.
Demzufolge bräuchte ich Gewindehülsen mit einer Länge von genau 9,5mm mit passenden Schrauben in Edelstahl


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

du hast viel zu viel zeug am rad... 
so muss das aussehen:



aber der rahmen starb leider 45minuten nach dem bild  die 200er gustaf hat er hinten net ueberlebt... war aber nur ein prototyp, den wir kaput bekommen sollten


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Das Tandem sieht leicht aus, was ist denn gebrochen?

 Bei unserem ist das die Tourenausstattung, Race sieht dann so ähnlich aus ohne die ganzen Taschen. Dafür habe ich noch eine extra Captain-Sattelstütze mit Syntace-Vorbau und Lenker und einen leichten Sattel.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juni 2013)

hallo jungs

gerade zurück aus der notaufnahme.
Klaffende wunde mit ca 20 stichen genäht. Schleimbeutel in mitleidenshaft gezogen und das radiusköpfchen an der schulter ersten grades luxiert.
Ich köönt heulen...man hat mich das hingehauen heute. Vorderrad im arsch und der rest muss ich dann schaun von meinem steelecht.

10 tage nichts arbeiten udn 4-6 wochen bikepause.

Kirchzerten und ev albstadt ade...

gute nacht jungs und ich werd mich mal in ein loch verkriechen. muss das ganze erst mal verdauen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> 
> gerade zurück aus der notaufnahme.
> Klaffende wunde mit ca 20 stichen genäht. Schleimbeutel in mitleidenshaft gezogen und das radiusköpfchen an der schulter ersten grades luxiert.
> ...


 

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2013)

danke dir...hoffe das kommt alles wieder gut...bin echt gerade am boden zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2013)

Kann ich gut verstehen! Kurier dich gut aus. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Und wir unterhalten uns vor 13 Stunden noch über Fahrtechnik, wie ist es denn passiert?
Ich wünsche Dir eine gute und schnelle Heilung und das nichts zurück bleibt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2013)

Boar! Was machst du?!!? Gut besserung!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (12. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs und Jens Gute Besserung!

Klingt ja gar nicht so gut Jens - aber manchmal muss man froh sein über dass was man bekommt ,denn es hätte sicherlich noch schlimmer kommen können. 
Hoffen wir mal dass es jetzt kein Steelecht IV gibt. 
Also entspann dich, lass dich pflegen und mach trotzdem das Beste aus der Zeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Gute Besserung Jenso, lass dich ordentlich gesund Pflegen!


----------



## unocz (12. Juni 2013)

moin und gute besserung :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Jens ich hoffe Du hattest eine einigermaßen entspannte Nacht


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2013)

Morgen!

Ach Jens was machst du für Sachen...Gute Besserung, das wird schon wieder


Mitten in der Saison ist das natürlich doppelt mist...kannst dich ja ablenken und nochn Rad baun


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Da trainiert man fleißig, ist top fit und motiviert und fährt in den Top 100 im MA als fast 50zig Jähriger und fliegt auf der Hausstrecke über eine unter Laub verborgene Schanze (die war vorher noch nicht da)über den Lenker.
Resultat....4 gebrochene Rippen, zersplittertes Schlüsselbein, gequetschte Nervenstränge und eine angestochene Lunge....volles Programm
Das ist meine Geschichte anno 2009.
Aber es geht weiter , fahre aber jetzt auch auf den Heimstrecken aufmerksam .....als wenn ich sie nicht kenne
Dat wird schon wieder, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2013)

moin jungs danke für die wünsche. Nacht ging solala...der ellenbogen hat mehr geschmerzt als die schulter.

Eine kleine unaufmerksamkeit und über ne welle geflogen. Den trail bin ich schon zig mal gefahrn.

Aber genau das ist es eben. auf den hometrails ist man ab und an nicht so konzentriert wie sonst.

Tut mir halt auch leid für meine freundin, die sich auf das rennen in kirchzarten zu zweit mega gefreut hat.

Mal schaun obs in der zeit nen steelecht 4 gibt

Das SE III hat nicht viel abbekommen. Das vorderrad hat ne 8 aber denke mal da geht nix mehr mit zentriern.

Da kommt halt jetzt nen POP LRS dran

Die naben kann man ja noch brauchen.

machts gut jungs und passt auf...es lauern überall gefahren...


----------



## unocz (12. Juni 2013)

jens dann kommt doch trotzdem nach kirchzarten, ich fahre mit ihr 
du geniesst den tag beim schönen wetter und die stimmung und sie kann fahren ........


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2013)

ich denke wir kommen schon vorbei. Muss mit ihr noch schaun ob sie mit dir fahren möchte

Stossen aber nur an erlaubten körperteilen

Ansosnten schaun wir ob sie im einzel startet. 
Ich werde mich bei dir noch melden...


----------



## unocz (12. Juni 2013)

ja weil ich denke vom tempo könnte das passen , hehe du und dein stossen :lol


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2013)

Kenn ich, Hausrunden können tückisch werden.... der Größte fehler den man machen kann:

Sich von nem Kollegen die Hausstrecke zeigen lassen: Da sieht man runter kein Land


Überigens das Race Across America läuft wieder, verfolge es über die Seite vom Christoph Strasser, ist immer sehr interessant:
https://www.facebook.com/christophstrasser.at?hc_location=stream


So ich bin jetzt mal auf dem Rad....hab heute erst spät Uni...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2013)

Jaja, kenn' ich - irgendwann hat sich auch mal jemand überlegt, in einen Trail auf meiner Hausrunde 2 Kicker einzubauen. Hätte fast in einer ordentlichen Bodenprobe geendet. Fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (12. Juni 2013)

Auch hier nochmal gute Besserung Jens...
Er wollte nur einen auf WC-Fahrer tun glaube ich


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal gute Besserung Jens...
> Er wollte nur einen auf WC-Fahrer tun glaube ich



was heisst hier wollte. Mein tempo und können ähnelt eben leider ein bischen einem WC fahrer. Nur eben passiert es ja auch denen...


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juni 2013)

Jens... Mensch ... schnelle und vollständige Genesung auch von meiner Seite!

Vielleicht kannst du in ein paar Tagen doch schon etwas lockerer darbüber denken und die Zeit für Positives nutzen... von mir aus auch ein Steelecht 4!


----------



## Junior97 (12. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was heisst hier wollte. Mein tempo und können ähnelt eben leider ein bischen einem WC fahrer. Nur eben passiert es ja auch denen...



Wann fährst du Marathon WC mit ?  mach die fertig da drüben


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2013)

leider bleibt es bei der technik...ansosnten fahr ich halt eben nur marathon auf normalem niveau

Meine arbeit lässt kein regelmässiges training zu...

Der nächste wenn alles klabt (5 Wochen) wäre albstadt. Mal schaun und sonst ne lockere ausfahrt.

morgen treffe ich mich im radladen mit dem kollegn. Dann wird der neue LRS besprochen

und dafür brauch ich ja auch nen neuen rahmen

Hab gerade den niner im fokus...







dazu würde der POP LRS gut passen. Brauch ja nen zeitvetreib...


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2013)

Sehr schicker Rahmen!

Du könntest ja eigentlich auch mal bei Salsa reinschauen...


Was kommt denn auf die Pop Naben? Crest und CX-Ray?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Wiiiieeeesoooo ist das nicht von der Antriebsseite geknippst....alles Statisten...



Von der Seite finde ich es aber besser


----------



## Metrum (12. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wiiiieeeesoooo ist das nicht von der Antriebsseite geknippst....alles Statisten...





 @AndererJens, weshalb brauchst du nen neuen Rahmen, ich denke der andere ist noch heil?! Oder hat der Kopf was mit abbekommen?


----------



## Junior97 (12. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> leider bleibt es bei der technik...ansosnten fahr ich halt eben nur marathon auf normalem niveau
> 
> Meine arbeit lässt kein regelmässiges training zu...
> 
> ...



Das rad will ich auch....
Denn es kann schweben


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Das sieht aus wie Titan....wird ev. das  "Titan-Pur I"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das rad will ich auch....
> Denn es kann schweben


Da musst Du aber viel Erbsen, Bohnen und Linsen... essen, damit Du Vorwärts kommst


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2013)

Eben ist meine BOR 366 29 gekommen

Gewicht liegt Nachgewogen bei 386gr. Schonmal nicht schlecht für eine geöste 29er Felge die bis 1250Nm Speichenspannung zulässt und bis 100kg freigegeben ist

Bild gibbet gleich auch
EDIT:




Der Edding is selbstverständlich austariert....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Juni 2013)

moin,

onkel...ne ne du machst Sachen ist ja wie bei mir auf Arbeit ne ne...wünsche dir ne schnelle Genesung

so das One-One ist wohl langsam fertig und läuft gut


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juni 2013)

Will auch wieder aufs MTB.

Kann im Moment aber nicht und für die Rippe wärs wohl auch nicht so gut.
Am Sonntag gehts dann aber trotzdem nach Betzdorf.


----------



## Metrum (12. Juni 2013)

Ist doch schön geworden, mein Inbred, Maik! 
Die Bilder sind zwar bissel schwach aber wenn man sie in deinem Album anschaut sieht man mehr. 
Was hast du jetzt eigentlich alles aufgebaut dastehen?


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Durch Zufall habe ich gerade entdeckt, dass Cihan heute Geburtstag hat. Alles Gute!


 


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So sieht´s aus und das bei solchem Wetter!  Cihan, siehe PN!


 


Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und ein paar Blumen für Cihan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin und Alles Gute Cihan!


 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dach und alles gudde


 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> alles gute Cihan...


 


InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ,Cihan!


 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Allerseits
> 
> Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag Cihan ....Willkommen bei den Senioren???
> 
> Ich dachte schon es ist was mit dem INet, aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt.....die Sonne ging auf


 


maddda schrieb:


> Moooooin!
> 
> Alles Gute Cihan!


 
Danke Jungs!  Habe ich leider jezt erst gesehen. 

Veikko und Jens 3 = böse 

Jens 2 was hast du bloß gemacht?  Ich wünsche dir gute besserung und halt durch!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> *Durch Zufall habe ich gerade entdeckt, dass Cihan heute Geburtstag hat*. Alles Gute!



Au, gut aufgepasst 


Dann auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Cihan!


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juni 2013)

Danke Constantin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Juni 2013)

Metrum 
Was hast du jetzt eigentlich alles aufgebaut dastehen?
hi Veikko

und Danke

z.Z. Fahrbereit das Inpred,Epic, Wintercrosser und das 26" bike und ntürlich mein gutes SSp-Diamant womit ich gerade wieder oft unterwegs bin 

kommen muß nun noch; ne schnelleres Straßen SSp bzw. mit Duomatic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Juni 2013)

Alles gute auch von mir ****prost****


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2013)

Es ist einfach immer wieder der Hammer

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0srEPb75XhQ"]RAAM 2013 | 01 - Christoph Strasser - Intro - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Morschen!


----------



## unocz (13. Juni 2013)

moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2013)

hallo aus dem lazarett...

gestern beim kollegen gleich noch die POP felgen bestellt aufgebaut mit chris king naben.

heute nochmals zum arzt und dann beginnt schon die physio bei einem guten kollegen der die schwimmnati betreut.

da bin ich in guten händen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juni 2013)

Moin, Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
Jens , pass auf das dir keine Schwimmhäute wachsen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juni 2013)

Moin Genossen! 

Gestern schön mit dem RR gecruist. Herlitsch war's!
Heute baue ich den LRS an das Niner. 
Schrauberabend.
Madame ist bis morgen in HH beruflich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2013)

Was heißt Schrauberabend oder eher ne Schrauberparty?....liegt da der Dremo neben einem kühlen Kasten Bier

Ich war Gestern auch auf meiner Runde, kam aber mit dem Puls nicht so richtig hoch und musste relativ ruhig rollen, ich war aber den ganzen Tag über schon ein bisschen schlaff. 
War dann aber erstaunlicher Weise nur 4Min langsamer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Es ist einfach immer wieder der Hammer
> 
> RAAM 2013 | 01 - Christoph Strasser - Intro - YouTube



Warum wird der deutsche Ton englisch untertitelt und der englische Ton deutsch?


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juni 2013)

so, wieder zurück ausm urlaub 
montag n rad gemietet und mal ne 6h rennrad runde gedreht. sehr geil gewesen.. is aufjedenfall in der engeren auswahl für trainingslager 2014 

die seiten durcharbeiten spar ich mir mal. irgendwas wichtige passiert? neue räder? maddda noch n paar sachen kaputt gemacht?


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

> Warum wird der deutsche Ton englisch untertitelt und der englische Ton deutsch?



Keine Ahnung^^



> so, wieder zurück ausm urlaub
> montag n rad gemietet und mal ne 6h rennrad runde gedreht. sehr geil gewesen.. is aufjedenfall in der engeren auswahl für trainingslager 2014
> 
> die seiten durcharbeiten spar ich mir mal. irgendwas wichtige passiert? neue räder? maddda noch n paar sachen kaputt gemacht?



Na dann willkommen zurück!

Wo warstn du überuapt?


Bis auf das mein Freilauf ein paar neue Lager bekommen hat, ist bei mir nix passiert. JEns hat aber wohl einiges Putt(mit Sturz aua und Krankgeschrieben und alles) gemacht und baut jetzt noch nen Rad auf...Nen Niner scheint wohl in der engeren auswahl zu sein
Mein 29er Projekt läuft auch so langsam an. Gestern is schonmal die neue BOR Gelge hier eingetroffen...morgen kommt die HR-Nabe und speichen


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juni 2013)

auf mallorca. 
meine mutter hatte geb und hat anstatt zu feiern n urlaub spendiert 

das mit jens hab ich grad auf fb gesehen. gute besserung auf jedenfall!!!

du scheinst ja fortschritte zu machen mit deinem materialschonendem verhalten 

diese runde bin ich gefahren.. aufm rückweg von soller nach port alcudia hab ich mich etwas verfahren.. aber sonst wars sehr geil


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2013)

Sieht nach einer ziemlich netten Runde aus. Auch ganz gut was an Höhenmetern


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2013)

schoene runde, was ich imemr gerne fahre: palma - calvia - capdella - galilea - puigpunyent - esporles und dann nach gusto weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Das Höhenprofil sieht Gut aus....90% der Hm in der ersten Hälfte


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück ausm urlaub
> montag n rad gemietet und mal ne 6h rennrad runde gedreht. sehr geil gewesen.. is aufjedenfall in der engeren auswahl für trainingslager 2014
> 
> die seiten durcharbeiten spar ich mir mal. irgendwas wichtige passiert? neue räder? maddda noch n paar sachen kaputt gemacht?


 
Da hast Du ein geiles Urlaubsvideo gedreht
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&NR=1&feature=endscreen"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Das Video kenne ich schon aber es ist genial. 
Heute Vormittag 62 km gerollt. Jetzt gehts wieder los dass man nur morgens oder abends fahren möchte wenn es zu warm wird. Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Winter!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube der Schweizer Jens würde jetzt auch nochmal zum Winter zurückspringen


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Hätte bei ihm gedacht dass er es eh erst *nach *der Saison nähen lässt!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Schweizer Jens würde jetzt auch nochmal zum Winter zurückspringen




hei die saison ist noch nicht vorbei. heute 11/4 stunde auf dem spinning bike verbracht. ging ganz gut.

Wenn ich wirklich in 4-6 wochen wieder biken kann mach ich noch mind 3 rennen

Ich geb nicht so schnell auf...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand von euch Ahnung von Steuersätzen?

Ich möchte ja nun den Dirty Harry Rahmen bestellen. Der hat IS42/28.6 | IS52/40.

Ich hab zuhause aber noch einen Zerostack Tapered Steuersatz liegen. Kann ich einfach von diesem die Lager klauen und im Harry verwenden?


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Was´n nun Marcel?!
Kaufe mir einen neuen Rahmen.
Kaufe mir keinen neuen Rahmen.
Kaufe mir ....?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Niemals sprach ich davon mir keinen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen 

Das es der Dirty Harry werden soll steht ja nun schon länger fest, lieber Veikko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

Bei den Lagern würde ich mir jetzt nicht so die Sorge machen Marcel  die gibt es doch günstig und haltbar von SKF und eigentlich müsste das gehen wenn die die gleichen Maße haben einfach mal die Lager vom Zero Stack nachmessen..
Ich denk du Studierst Maschinenbau ?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

NatÃ¼rlich hab ich die ZS Lager nachgemessen. Hab aber jetzt keinen IS Steuersatz bei dem ich gegenmessen kÃ¶nnte.

Bei On-One wÃ¼rde ich den Steuersatz sowieso nicht mitbestellen. Der passende FSA kostet 94â¬ ?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung von Steuersätzen?
> 
> Ich möchte ja nun den Dirty Harry Rahmen bestellen. Der hat IS42/28.6 | IS52/40.
> 
> Ich hab zuhause aber noch einen Zerostack Tapered Steuersatz liegen. Kann ich einfach von diesem die Lager klauen und im Harry verwenden?


Rufe doch einfach beim Rahmenhändler an und frag nach den Einbaumaßen in "mm", und dann kannst Du mit Deinem Vorhandenen vergleichen.


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Niemals sprach ich davon mir keinen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen
> 
> Das es der Dirty Harry werden soll steht ja nun schon länger fest, lieber Veikko



Oh, dann ging ich wohl irre lieber Marcel, wenn ich zu wissen glaubte dass du eine entsprechende Anfrage vom Jan, so um den 10. des Monats herum, verneint hättest.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Der erste Teil meiner Antort auf Jans Frage war gar nicht ironisch zu interpretieren 
Könnte man aber so lesen


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Die Antwort konnte man aber nur ironisch auffassen!
Na dann hau rein und hol den Schmutzigen Harald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

Da dass mit den Sattelklemmen ja iber so ne Sache ist. Weis jemand ob die MSC Ultralight ordentlich klemmt ?


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Du wiegst doch nix Jan. Bei dir reicht doch einmal Gaffa ringsum!
So, gehen jetzt noch mal an den See.
Bis später...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder los dass man nur morgens oder abends fahren möchte wenn es zu warm wird.



Das Schöne ist, dass man das bei den Lichtverhältnissen auch ohne Lampe machen kann.


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung von Steuersätzen?
> 
> Ich möchte ja nun den Dirty Harry Rahmen bestellen. Der hat IS42/28.6 | IS52/40.
> 
> Ich hab zuhause aber noch einen Zerostack Tapered Steuersatz liegen. Kann ich einfach von diesem die Lager klauen und im Harry verwenden?



Bei den Lagern musste aufpassen. Es existieren zwei arten mit unterschiedlichen schrägen von Lagern...Schau doch mal bei BC einfach unter deinen angaben nach. Abeer vorher würde ich einfach schauen ob die lager, die du dahast passen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Naja, der passende Funworks wÃ¼rde hier 35â¬ kosten.
Ich denke ich bestell mir den Rahmen heute Abend...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hat noch wer ein paar Kettenblätter übrig??? Sollen an mein 26er...


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Da hab ich ausnahmsweise nichts mehr überig...

So nachdem mich heute nachmittag die Uni mit einer Machdasmalbismorgenfertigmail genervt hat gehts jez auffe Rolle, hier regnets seit heute mittach total...gleich is XCE Worldcup, das werd ich dann mal auffer Rolle gucken, bin mal gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Ähm was brauchst denn für Blätter?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Juni 2013)

standard mtb kurbel das große und mittlere...


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Würde mal schätzen, dasss er irgendwie auf 40/26 raus möchte...das lassen zumindest die FRM Adapter erahnen, die ich heute für ihn in die Post gebracht habe
EDIT: Ok doch nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Juni 2013)

ne die Adapter bleiben für gut (meine XTR Kurbel)...soll ja nicht ans Winterrad.....

mehr dann bitte per PN ;-)


----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

Hätte wer lust auf nen Tippspiel über die XCE XCO rennen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Hätte noch die Kettenblätter einer FC-M760 XT.
Sind zwar benutzt aber fürn Winterrad reichts sicher.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juni 2013)

hab noch n neues FSA 32t, 104er LK


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab noch ein sehr gutes xtr970 44er und 32er sicher auch noch was...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat noch wer ein paar Kettenblätter übrig??? Sollen an mein 26er...



Hab noch was...race face für 9 fach...ganzen satz...

nen satz XT 9fach hab ich auch noch...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Juni 2013)

onkel...du bist ja immer soweit weg :-(


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2013)

Fuer was fuer ne kurbel soll es denn sein?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Na wer hat den XCE WC gesehen?
Ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass die 8te Frau auf nem Alurad unterwegs war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> onkel...du bist ja immer soweit weg :-(



jo ich weiss man
aber ich hab immer die geilen sachen


----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab noch was...race face für 9 fach...ganzen satz...
> 
> nen satz XT 9fach hab ich auch noch...



gehen die nur für 9 Fach ?
Weil meine 10 Fach kette läuft gut auf den SLX 9-Fach KB und was wiegen die ?


----------



## InoX (13. Juni 2013)

Alles nur Marketing mit dem 9 und 10- fach. Geht!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2013)

jan sind die turbine race face

44/32/22

gewicht ohne kettenblattschrauben...149grämmer

10fach kette auf 9fach geht

9fach kette auf 10fach kassette ned, da die kette zu breit ist...


----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

Damit kann ich nichts anfangen  ich denke ich Brauche 34 oder 36 aufem "großen" und 26 aufem kleinen


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Aufm 26er Rad wäre das aber arg klein übersetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Aufm 26er Rad wäre das aber arg klein übersetzt



Was wuerdest du denn am 26er fahren ? 
Doch eher 36/24 ?


----------



## Metrum (13. Juni 2013)

Für Jan ist doch ein 26er was für uns ein 29er ist Philipp!
Der kommt doch vom 24er. 

Sagt mal was schüttet ihr in die Trinkblase, wenn ihr eine nehmt?
Nur Wasser mag ich nicht und heute hatte ich noch bissel Zitrone rein gemacht aber das ist auch nicht lecker. Frage nur wegen dem sauber bekommen. Muss mir mal kleine Flaschen kaufen weil die großen im Scandal nicht passen. Habe die kleinen alle verschenkt.


----------



## Junior97 (13. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Für Jan ist doch ein 26er was für uns ein 29er ist Philipp!
> Der kommt doch vom 24er.
> 
> Sagt mal was schüttet ihr in die Trinkblase, wenn ihr eine nehmt?
> Nur Wasser mag ich nicht und heute hatte ich noch bissel Zitrone rein gemacht aber das ist auch nicht lecker. Frage nur wegen dem sauber bekommen. Muss mir mal kleine Flaschen kaufen weil die großen im Scandal nicht passen. Habe die kleinen alle verschenkt.



Alles mögliche tu ich da rein und mach die danach schön Sauber am Ende der Saison gibts ne neue von Decathlon


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2013)

Am 26er hatte ich immer 42/28

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Was wuerdest du denn am 26er fahren ?
> Doch eher 36/24 ?



Ich fahre aktuell 40/26 mit ner 11-32er Kassette...
Hatte auch mal nen 38er das war mir aber zu klein übersetzt...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2013)

Wollte eigentlich gerade den Harry bestellen, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass man bei On-One nur mit Credit-Karte oder Paypal bezahlen kann.
Habe ich aber beides nicht und das PP-Konto meines Vaters wollte ich dann ohne Anküdigung auch nicht so hoch belasten...


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Dann warte einfach und sag deinem Vater Bescheid
Mache eigentlich immer alles per vorabüberweisung, dann verliert man nie den Überblick 
Das bei on one nervt natürlich-.-

Heute kommen wohl meine Speichen und die Nabe


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Morgen! 

Dann überweis deinem Papa doch vorsorglich das Geld auf sein Konto und dann kannst du spätestens morgen ohne schlechtes Gewissen bestellen. 
Übrigens könnte es gut sein, dass Mittwoch schon der Postmann klingelt - die sind saufix!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2013)

ja, on one ist super schnell. da bestelle ich auch gerne


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich gut an hab aber noch nie bei denen bestellt, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Ich hab ja auch schon bei On-One bestellt. Das Planet-X Kaffenback kommt ja auch von denen.
Nur bei 160â¬ Rahmenpreis war das nicht so das Problem 

Aber heute Nachmittag wenn ich zuhause am MÃ¶hnesee bin werde ich bestellen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juni 2013)

@Marcel

Der Rahmen juckt mich auch schon laaaaange.....   

 @Maik

Mittleres XT Composit 32 oder 34.... Fast neu!
 @Veikko

Lange keine Blase mehr benutzt.
Aber zum säubern nach süßem Zeugs eine Tablette Gebissreiniger rein über Nacht.





Achso : Moin!


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Der on one wäre auch was für mein 29er Projekt nur stört mich das pressfitlager...in der Rahmen von denen mit BSA hat nur eine flaha Aufnahme.

Transalp bringt jetzt aber bald nen 29er in Alu und in leicht....


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
Letzte Nacht hat es wieder mal extrem Geschüttet



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab ja auch schon bei On-One bestellt. Das Planet-X Kaffenback kommt ja auch von denen.
> Nur bei 160 Rahmenpreis war das nicht so das Problem
> ...


 
Moin Marcel,
nimmst Du Pink?.....und bestelle gleich das passende Schaltauge mit.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Nimm gleich zwei! Eines wandert direkt in die Satteltasche vom Jens - der ist gern vorbereitet, falls ihr mal eine gemeinsame Tour macht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Moin Flo,
ist es bei Euch auch so runter gekommen?

Sicher ist Sicher, lieber in die Satteltasche (oder Gefrierbeutel) gewandert als mit dem Bike unterm Arm zig.KM nach Hause
Noch schlimmer......Im Urlaub und keiner kann Einem ein neues Schaltauge auf die Schnelle besorgen


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Grüß dich, Jens! 

Ja, hat ab Mitternacht ordentlich gehämmert.


----------



## Metrum (14. Juni 2013)

Moin! Mach eben Pause am See. Hier ist heute Wjnd wie Sau und der Kaffee von der Imbe schmeckt auch so!  Klar Marco, wäre mal Zeit fürn neuen Rahmen!  Geh jetzt Kaffee weg schütten und mach weiter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2013)

Oh ja, Wind... bis fast 70 km/h und Böen mit über 80 sind hier angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab heute regenerationstag, wobei das Wetter is ganz ok, gestern hat es seit mittagS aber die ganze zeit geschüttet....


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Der on one wÃ¤re auch was fÃ¼r mein 29er Projekt nur stÃ¶rt mich das pressfitlager...in der Rahmen von denen mit BSA hat nur eine flaha Aufnahme.
> 
> Transalp bringt jetzt aber bald nen 29er in Alu und in leicht....




Ja, damit muss ich wohl Leben. Aber auf der MA Mitteldistanz gehts auch gut mit einer Flasche.

PF und komisches Steuerrohr + Directmount Aufnahme hat ja der Lurcher.
Kostet zwar nur 300â¬ dafÃ¼r aber 1500g. 




			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marcel,
> nimmst Du Pink?.....und bestelle gleich das passende Schaltauge mit.


NÃ¤Ã¤, es wird der schwarz graue 



			
				FlowinFlo schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm gleich zwei! Eines wandert direkt in die Satteltasche vom Jens -  der ist gern vorbereitet, falls ihr mal eine gemeinsame Tour macht!



Noch einen zweiten Rahmen gleich? Der Jens hat wohl eine groÃe Satteltasche


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nää, es wird der schwarz graue
> Noch einen zweiten Rahmen gleich? Der Jens hat wohl eine große Satteltasche


Pink würde hier aber vielleicht en paar Mädels anlocken, wär ja nicht so schlecht

Ich liebe ordentlich bestückte Satteltaschen (die Dresche von Euch halte ich schon aus)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juni 2013)

Jens, hättest du ein Fatbike, würde der  OnOne noch in die Rahmentasche vom Fatty passen..


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, hättest du ein Fatbike, würde der  OnOne noch in die Rahmentasche vom Fatty passen..


Musst Du so in einer offnen Wunde stochern, so ein Fatbike ist meine nächste Anschaffung.....irgendwann


----------



## Metrum (14. Juni 2013)

Wenn dann irgendwann alle ein 29er haben wird uns die Bikeindustrie, zusammen mit den Bikebravos, eh vermitteln dass wir alle ein Fatbike brauchen und was anderes gar nicht geht! Dann kaufe ich mir auch eines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juni 2013)

hallo jungs

Erste kontrolle meiner wunde und ellenbogen...
wunde sieht bischen ätzend aus. eiter läuft aus. Hoffe es kommt gut und verheilt ohne probleme.

wäre kacke das ganze nochmals aufzuschneiden.

schleimbeutel wurde als gut komuniziert.

weiss jemand ob es in kirchzarten flaschen gibt bei den verpflegungsposten???


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> 
> Erste kontrolle meiner wunde und ellenbogen...
> wunde sieht bischen ätzend aus. eiter läuft aus. Hoffe es kommt gut und verheilt ohne probleme.
> ...


 
Klingt doch gut, wenn der Süff abläuft und der Rest gut aussieht.
Den Flaschenservice kannst Du doch übernehmen, wenn der Matze Dein Mädchen über die Strecke treibt



Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn dann irgendwann alle ein 29er haben wird uns die Bikeindustrie, zusammen mit den Bikebravos, eh vermitteln dass wir alle ein Fatbike brauchen und was anderes gar nicht geht! Dann kaufe ich mir auch eines!


Nix da, Du kaufst Dir erstmal eine Segeljolle mit der wir dann bei euch durch die See pflügen, oder kannst Du nicht Schwimmen


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja, damit muss ich wohl Leben. Aber auf der MA Mitteldistanz gehts auch gut mit einer Flasche.
> 
> PF und komisches Steuerrohr + Directmount Aufnahme hat ja der Lurcher.
> Kostet zwar nur 300 dafür aber 1500g.
> ...


Für 300 geht der ja echt ....
Gut das Lager, aber bei dem anderen wäre der eine flaha für mich das totschlagargument....ab50km würde ich da nicht mehr klarkommen...


----------



## Metrum (14. Juni 2013)

Ja, dass mit dem Boot hatten wir auch schon mal überlegt. Aber ich will dann eigentlich eines haben auf dem man schön abhängen kann. Ich bin halt nur nicht davon überzeugt ob es Spaß macht auf dem See. Also hier sind immer zwei miteinander verbunden. Aber ob das genügt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du mit mir fährst ist mit Abhängen nichts, wir sind zum Racen auf dem See. D.h. wir hören erst auf, wenn dem Fockaffen (also Du) die Hände bluten
Wie meinst Du das?





> Also hier sind immer zwei miteinander verbunden. Aber ob das genügt?


----------



## Metrum (14. Juni 2013)

Also der Markkleeberger See mit dem Störmthaler See verbunden
und der Cossi mit dem Zwenkauer See.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Aja, vielleicht kommen da nochmal Kanäle oder so.
Sag bloß, Du hast Dich mit der Funktion aufn Boot abgefunden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juni 2013)

Oh ja, lasst uns Boote tunen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Auf alle Fälle muss ein ordentliches Lenzventil in den Boden, natürlich aus Edelstahl


----------



## Metrum (14. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aja, vielleicht kommen da nochmal Kanäle oder so.
> Sag bloß, Du hast Dich mit der Funktion aufn Boot abgefunden



Nein Jens, ich habe dich da lediglich nicht ernst genommen und es mehr oder weniger überlesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (14. Juni 2013)

Sacht mal Leute 
auf welche Edge modelle von Garmin kann ich denn auch GPS Karten Laden ?
Da verliert man doch den verdammten überblick -.- 
Und Biologie Klausur überstanden  Jetzt kann ich erstmal lange lange chillen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein Jens, ich habe dich da lediglich nicht ernst genommen und es mehr oder weniger überlesen!


Veikko, Du nimmst mich schon eine ganze Weile nicht ernst, ist auch nicht schlimm. Schlimm ist nur, das mir der Hintern immer noch Nass wird


Jan, ich denke die 7.. und 8.. Serien.


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Eben nach Hause gekommen jetzt bin ich für den Rest des Tages halbtot. Warum muss auch der längste Unitag auf einen Freitag fallen?

So meine Speichen+Nippel sind gerade gekommenNabe is wohl noch aufm Wech....

Braucht zufällig noch jemand 32 Messinknippel? Verbaue Alunippel und Sapim liefert immer pro Speiche Messinknippel mit. 
Ich weiß keine verkaufsangebote^^, gibbet aber gegen Versand auch umsonst, kann damit nix anfangen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Eben nach Hause gekommen jetzt bin ich für den Rest des Tages halbtot. Warum muss auch der längste Unitag auf einen Freitag fallen?
> 
> So meine Speichen+Nippel sind gerade gekommenNabe is wohl noch aufm Wech....
> 
> ...


 
Du musst Heute wirklich geschafft sein.......2x Messing(k)nippel (Cu-Zn Legierung).....an welche Nippel Du wohl wieder gedacht hast.


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Kann wirklich gerade nicht mehr geradeausdenken



> an welche Nippel Du wohl wieder gedacht hast.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juni 2013)

Schaltauge und ein Packerl von Bike24 mit Kassette/Kette und Griffen angekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schaltauge und ein Packerl von Bike24 mit Kassette/Kette und Griffen angekommen.


Mein Päckel ist auch unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

Willingen erledigt....

Moin ihr Bagaluten

es ist Wochenende und ich komme nicht nach Willingen... Könnte kotzen!

Sorry Marco!

Prost und Ahoi


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Kann wirklich gerade nicht mehr geradeausdenken


Total Unterzuckert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Willingen erledigt....
> 
> Moin ihr Bagaluten
> 
> ...


Hallo Marcus,
Kommst Du nicht über die Elbe oder was ist passiert?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> Kommst Du nicht über die Elbe oder was ist passiert?



Moin Jens

mein Kollege ist krank und der Trip mit der Bahn ist einfach nicht akzeptabel ...

Bin echt traurig


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juni 2013)

hallo Marcus und rest...wieder ne runde auf dem spinningbike gemacht.45min warns heute...


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Total Unterzuckert



Ne....


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo Marcus und rest...wieder ne runde auf dem spinningbike gemacht.45min warns heute...


Hoffentlich werden Dir die "Naturfilme" auf Dauer nicht zu eintönig



hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Ne....


Auch ne Variante zum Frustabbau, aber ev. findest Du noch Jemanden der mit Dir fährt


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden Dir die "Naturfilme" auf Dauer nicht zu eintönig
> 
> 
> Auch ne Variante zum Frustabbau, aber ev. findest Du noch Jemanden der mit Dir fährt



Ich "fahre" oben und gebe das Tempo an.... Ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Ich "fahre" oben und gebe das Tempo an.... Ups


Aber gib bei den "Wellen" acht, manche zerleiern sich dabei die Schulter


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Reden wir hier noch von Sex oder sind wir schon beim Radfahren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Reden wir hier noch von Sex oder sind wir schon beim Radfahren?


 an welcher Stelle bis Du denn nicht mehr mitgekommen?

Mach jetzt nochmal ne Stunde los


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

Es wird hier zuviel über Technik geschrieben....


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> an welcher Stelle bis Du denn nicht mehr mitgekommen?
> 
> Mach jetzt nochmal ne Stunde los



Das mit der Schulter hat mich etwas irritiert

Ich glaube ich werde mal meinen Regenerationsabend dazu nutzen die Augenpflege aufzubesser...Marcus hat ja schon seeehr gut vorgelegt


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Juni 2013)

Mensch Philipp.....


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

Philipp ist zu jung für den Schei§...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2013)

Stimmt! Viel zu viel Technik und zu wenig Bordeaux! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Stimmt! Viel zu viel Technik und zu wenig Bordeaux!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Oder Havana... Prost mein Jung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2013)

Sooo und nun ne runde cs:go ... I go straight for your head, so don't push me!

A la votre!


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Juni 2013)

Prost


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juni 2013)

Mooooooin.

Und ab geht's nach Willingen.....    

Bis später.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Sachen Packen und dann ab in die Uni. Test schreiben....


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
und ab in den Garten Holz sägen


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juni 2013)

moin und ab in die praxis meiner feundin dem chef die wunde zeigen. Ist ja fast das gleiche viecher und wir


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2013)

Mooorsche... ja alles eins! Faeden kann man prima mit nem nagelknipser wegmachen.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2013)

Morgen...

Unter der Woche ich schon irgendwie heuschnupfenprobleme. Gestern kamen dann noch iwe kopfschmerzen usw dazu. Wobei ich mir dabei noch nix gedacht hatte...Naja kurz und knapp ich hab mir irgendwas eingefangen und meinem Vater gehts iwe ähnlich
Hab da keinen Bock drauf....ich will doch nächstes WE in Wetter am start sein...hoffe mal die ******* geht schnell wieder weg...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Juni 2013)

moin

so Strandgang beendet

hat vielleicht einer noch ne Shimano Hollowtech 2 Kurbel über, kann gebraucht sein und günstig da sie an das Winterrad kommt

danke u gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2013)

Hätte nur noch ne XT mit verbogenem Spider hier rumliegen^^

Was los Jungs keiner da heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2013)

Doch, von der tour zurück... Morgen geht es aufs Rennrad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Juni 2013)

@Madda, ne rumbiegen möchte ich da nicht noch ...


----------



## unocz (15. Juni 2013)

Nabend jungs, 
Hab heute auch ne schöne tour gedreht, die letzte vor kirchzarten.......
Doc was gibts neues?


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> @Madda, ne rumbiegen möchte ich da nicht noch ...


War auch nur nen Witz, habe hier so ziemlich jedes antriebsteil einmal in Defekt liegen


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Nabend jungs,
> Hab heute auch ne schöne tour gedreht, die letzte vor kirchzarten.......
> Doc was gibts neues?




Hallo Matze

freundin startet einzel...hat sich ummelden lassen. Ich steh bei km 56 am rand und mach den bidon halter

Wenn magst, kannst du mir nen colabidon mitgeben den ich dir dort abgebe...

Halt dich ran am rennen meine freundin ist gut am berg...

Sind samstags nach mittag am camping in kirchzarten. Bier haben wir sicher dabei und sonst gehen wir noch ins dorf kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (15. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Matze
> 
> freundin startet einzel...hat sich ummelden lassen. Ich steh bei km 56 am rand und mach den bidon halter
> 
> ...



Ja super, das sind doch mal gute nachrichten.....
Dann sehen wir uns samstag, pastaparty..... und bier yeaaaaaah

Wann habt ihr vor einzutreffen in kiza


----------



## Metrum (15. Juni 2013)

Maik, ich hätte noch Kurbeln fürs Porto da. Muss mal schauen wenn ich morgen heim komme.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja super, das sind doch mal gute nachrichten.....
> Dann sehen wir uns samstag, pastaparty..... und bier yeaaaaaah
> 
> Wann habt ihr vor einzutreffen in kiza




Hallo Matze

Werden so gegen mittag dort sein.

pasta party und bier...jawollllll!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juni 2013)

Wow! Markus Schulte-LÃ¼nzum hat heute in Val di Sole gewonnen 

@ Maik: Lade gerade die Bilder von den KBs in mein Album hoch, kannst ja mal reingucken. Zustand ist aber doch nicht so gut wie ich das in Erinnerung hatte. 
Wenn du willst, geb ich dir das 22er auch noch dazu. 5â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

MOrgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2013)

Gleich wieder Rennen fahren


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Viel Erfolg!

Hoffe mal ich kann in Wetter starten, jedenfalls hat heute nacht meine Nase komplett zugemacht. Code: Milchig grün


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

Milchig-Grün......Waldmeister-Eis.....lecker

Marcel viel Erfolg, ich Hoffe Du hast dein Handy am Lenker und liest das jetzt

Wir wollen jetzt noch eine Tour machen, leider weniger durch den Wald...ist alles noch matschig nach dem Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

> Milchig-Grün......Waldmeister-Eis.....lecker



So siehts aus.


Hab mir grad den DH WC angeguckt. Hab zumindest Rachel Atherton richtig getipptRest muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juni 2013)

viel erfolg mäsi...denke er ist schon fertig...oder????

geniesse die sonne auf der terrasse....bruzzel...


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

SO fast das komplette DamenPodium bis auf eine richtig getippt!

Wenigstens eine Sache heute erfolgreich hinbekommen


----------



## InoX (16. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs. 

Hoffe Marcel hat sich nicht wieder hingepackt...


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Statistisch gesehen zumindest eher unwahrscheinlich...Seine Quote hatter ja schon erfüllt


----------



## InoX (16. Juni 2013)

Dachte seine Quote wäre dass er sich bei jedem Rennen legt. Nach dem nächsten Wochenende ist es mir auch fast wieder egal.


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Hab eben mal musterfolien bestellt. Der 29er wird nemmich auf den langen rohren foliert. Ich bin mal gespannt.

Habe Muster in folgenden designs bestellt:

Weisses Carbon
Wurzelholz
Alu gebürstet Dunkel
Stickerbomb Bunt
Sickerbom schwarz/weiß

So rein von der optik her tendiere ich momentan zu Alu oder Wurzelholz. Die Folie wird dann auf die Rohre geklebt und die Schnittstellen bleiben frei. Gibt dann so ne ähnliche optik, wie bei den Boo Bikes....Mal schauen wie die FOlien in echt dann aussehen.


----------



## BENDERR (16. Juni 2013)

servus!
hast du dir schon einen rahmen gekauft?


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

nee noch nicht..kommt dann nächsten monat...

Ich warte noch weil wegen Geld und weil bald evtl der neue Transalp 29er verfügbar sein soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (16. Juni 2013)

aber ausgesucht haste schon oder wie? 
lass dir doch nicht alles aus der nase ziehen!!


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Habs oben editiert

Endweder Zoulou Amoxoxo oder Transalp 29...


----------



## InoX (16. Juni 2013)

Klingt lustig mit den Folien.


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Bin auch mal gespannt wie das dann aussieht...
Sind die gleichen Folien, mit denen auch autos Foliert werden. GIbt die jetzt neuerdings wohl mit so Luftkanalkleber der anscheinend sehr leicht zu verkleben ist.
Naja mal schauben wie die muster aussehen, damit kann ich dann auch a mal üben


----------



## InoX (16. Juni 2013)

Was soll denn Luftkanalkleber sein?


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Da ist der kleber wohl nicht flächig auf die Folie aufgetragen worden, sondern du hast immer ganz kleine unterbrechungen. Dadurch isses wohl anscheinend einfacher das alles blasenfrei zu verkleben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (16. Juni 2013)

Nabend..........
Tatort soll gut werden heute.....
Schaun wa mal


----------



## Metrum (16. Juni 2013)

Nabend Matze und Rest!

Ich mag den Leipziger Tatort nicht, obwohl es mein Heimattatort ist.
Aber die Thomalla hat nur einen Gesichtsausdruck und das ertrag ich nicht.
Wäre wohl lustig wenn es mal ne Folge gäbe wo neben der Thomalla noch Till Schweiger und Kristen Stewart mitspielen würden. Die haben alle drei keinerlei Mimik! 
Gucken heute The Tourist auf Pro7und nehmen Tatort trotzdem mal auf, für Tage wo gar nix kommt.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Dachte seine Quote wäre dass er sich bei jedem Rennen legt. Nach dem nächsten Wochenende ist es mir auch fast wieder egal.




Ach quatsch ich leg mich doch nicht jedes Rennen 

War aber ziemlich nett zu fahren, aus Rücksicht auf nächstes WE und meine Rippe hab ich im DH die Sprünge und Drops weitesgehend ausgelassen.

Hat mich zwar einiges an Zeit gekostet, aber sicher ist sicher. 
Dafür waren meine Beine bergauf phenomenal. Ich konnte innerhalb weniger Meter jedes Loch aus dem DH wieder zu fahren.

Bis zur 4. Runde alles paletti, dann aber ordentlich Schmerzen in der Handfläche -> fette Blase unter dem Handschuh entstanden.

Zähne zusammen gebissen und noch meinen Vereinskollegen überholt.
Ingesamt hat sich das Bergtraining gelohnt: Platz 12/18.

Nach dem Heavy 24 kann ich wohl berg ab auch wieder mehr laufen lassen.

EDIT: Die Blase ist jetzt so groß wie ein Centstück...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

Sind von unserer Genusstour zurück, der Nacken hat etwas zu viel Sonne abbekommen
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/328714851#.Ub3nz9DnWmc.Facebook





Stinkender Schlamm(lauter tote Fische) durchs Hochwasser



Blick zum Segelflugplatz

Stunden später(hat ewig geladen).....auch noch bewegte Bilder von uns

 





onkel_doc schrieb:


> geniesse die sonne auf der terrasse....bruzzel...


Jens, beame uns mal bitte zwei leckere Steaks rüber


----------



## InoX (16. Juni 2013)

Warum hast du die Hope am Hinterrad montiert? Wäre es nicht besser etwas zuverlässiges vorne zu verbauen?


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2013)

Au das sieht nach Spaß aus! Bin schon auf das Filmchen gespannt

So für heute bin ich raus GN8 Leute


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2013)

Die Hope V4 mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben...... habe ich am Sa. mit der Post bekommen und natürlich gleich angefangen umzubauen. Leitung gekürzt und angebaut und jetzt wollte ich die Scheibe wechseln....siehe Album......da haut was nicht hin? Entweder Hope hat sich vermessen oder bei Rohloff gibt es noch einen anderen Deckel.
Beim Vorderrad habe ich nur den besonderen, krummen Adapter nicht gleich mitbestellt...ich dachte die normalen Adapter gehen auch, der Neue kommt aber nächste Woche und dann wird Vorn auch umgebaut.
Die Hope bremst Saustark


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Au das sieht nach Spaß aus! Bin schon auf das Filmchen gespannt
> 
> So für heute bin ich raus GN8 Leute


Minifilmchen ist jetzt auch da


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2013)

Moin

ICh hab heute richtig glück, muss wegen nem Veranstaltungsausfall net zu Uni. Mittlerweile gehts mir aber so be*****, dass ich es auch kaum hingeschafft hätteWenigstens verpass ich dann heute nix



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Minifilmchen ist jetzt auch da



Sauber! Du brauchst echt ne schnellere Internetverbindung, dann hätten wir hier immer was zu gucken!Das Minifilmchen sieht super aus!

Die Hopebremsen sind echt die besten. Ich finde die fühlen sich schon beim begrabbeln nach "Sicherheit" anUnd das entlüften geht einfach traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits

bei einen 5Min Film müsste ich wahrscheinlich 10 Stunden laden lassen


Die Hope musste ich garnicht Entlüften, einfach Leitung abgeschnitten(ohne zu matschen) und und wieder zusammen geschraubt (am Bremshebel) und den Deckel vom Ausgleichsbehälter geöffnet und leicht, mehrmals Hebel gezogen und geschaut ob Bläschen kommen....5 Tropfen DOT5.1 nachgefüllt, Deckel drauf und fertig
Ist aber bei meinen Maguras und Shimanos auch alles sehr einfach


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin.

Gestern CTF bei praller Sonne geballert. War klasse.  HERRLICH!!


----------



## Metrum (17. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs und Gute Besserung Philipp!!!! Mach eben ne Rast am See. Bin heute mal auf 28er unterwegs und rolle Asphaltrunden. Macht auch mal Spaß. Als ich los bin kam mein nächster Satz 29er Reifen zum testen, da muss ich dann heute Abend nochmal raus.  Ich finde die M4 auch geil, bin aber auch mit keinen anderen unzufrieden gewesen, wenn man mal die Hayes am Coiler außen vor lässt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2013)

Ich war gestern auch gepflegt das rennrad durch den schwarzwald gejagt. Fast 2000hm auf etwas unter 100km mit nem 27er schnitt.
Bin auf naechsten samstag gespannt... darf nur warscheinlich alleine runter fahren, da der kumpel ruecken probleme hat... :/

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ICh hab heute richtig glück, muss wegen nem Veranstaltungsausfall net zu Uni. *Mittlerweile gehts mir aber so be******, dass ich es auch kaum hingeschafft hätteWenigstens verpass ich dann heute nix
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2013)

Danke Leute

Hoffe gerade, dass meine Nabe heute rausgeht...Seit donnerstag steht in der DHL Sendungsverfolgung: Daten wurden übermittelt...nächster schritt: Transport zum Startpaketzentrum


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2013)

mensch chian... JETZT wuerde ich aber genre wissen, was du im xc thread geschrieben hast, bevor du es weg editiert hast 
wobei wir glaub ich an geeigneter stelle eine laester/mobbing ecke machen muessen, wo man sich so riiiichtig auskotzen kann ... hmmm interesting


----------



## Metrum (17. Juni 2013)

Sascha, musst du bei NSA, CIA, etc. nachfragen die haben den Post bestimmt noch gespeichert.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mensch chian... JETZT wuerde ich aber genre wissen, was du im xc thread geschrieben hast, bevor du es weg editiert hast
> wobei wir glaub ich an geeigneter stelle eine laester/mobbing ecke machen muessen, wo man sich so riiiichtig auskotzen kann ... hmmm interesting


 
 Hast du das noch gesehen? 

Adlerauge!  

Kein Problem, kann ich dir per PN zukommen lassen aber dann besteht die Gefahr das es jeder hier wissen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Hast du das noch gesehen?
> 
> Adlerauge!
> 
> Kein Problem, kann ich dir per PN zukommen lassen aber dann besteht die Gefahr das es jeder hier wissen will.


 
Wie recht Du hast...............wir WOLLEN es wissen

Außerdem brauch ich jetzt erstmal ein Beruhigungsschnapps, nach dem ich Deine Signatur gelesen hab....mir is ganz Schwummrich


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie recht Du hast...............wir WOLLEN es wissen


 
War eigentlich nichts besonderes, habe meine Formulierung im XC Thread per PN verbessert und ausgebaut. Und da das eine Galerie ist und ich keinen Ärger von unserem Mod. namens Marco  (Gruß an dieser Stelle!) haben wollte, habe ich per PN weitergemacht.

Ich kann es auch hier posten.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Juni 2013)

comfortbiker schrieb:


> außerdem brauch ich jetzt erstmal ein beruhigungsschnapps, nach dem ich deine signatur gelesen hab....mir is ganz schwummrich :d


 
:d

Hier meine original PN:



			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> cpprelude schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man daran denkt das mit einem großen Rad pro Umdrehung mehr Strecke zurücklegt wird.
> ...


----------



## Junior97 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin
Wer war in Willingen ? 
Ich habe keinen von euch gesehen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> :d
> 
> Hier meine original PN:


 
Die Laufradgrößen-Diskussion ist immer schwierig

Ich habe am eigenem Leib gespürt wie gut 29er auf Touren gehen, denn mein Kumpel (er ist nicht so fit wie ich) und ich sind einen schlammigen Weg bergauf gefahren, er 29" u. ich 26".
Er ist mir locker davon gefahren, bei mir war das Hinterrad nur am Durchleiern und er fuhr gleichmäßig ohne groß Schlupf den Weg rauf.
 Beide hatten wir den Racing Ralph drauf.

Unterm Strich geht es nicht um Geschwindigkeit sondern um Effizienz.....was ja wieder eine bessere Gesamtgeschwindigkeit ergibt


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung @ Philipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2013)

Danke!

Hab mich überigens auch für Neheim gemeldet


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

Fette Sache  
Dann sehen wir uns ja nächste Woche. Dank Nutrixxion Cup wird es aber dieses Jahr nicht so einfach auf Platz 4 zu fahren 

Also wer am 30.06 noch nichts vor hat, darf gerne beim Neheimer Live Marathon starten!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2013)

Außerdem ist es einfach geil, work wird man mit den Bock das gas stehen lassen kann!
Insbesondere mit dem epic das habe ich gerade für sella bereit gemacht.... Ach ja... Die Strecke wurde um 6km und 100 HM verlängert,... Make my day 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fette Sache
> Dann sehen wir uns ja nächste Woche. Dank Nutrixxion Cup wird es aber dieses Jahr nicht so einfach auf Platz 4 zu fahren
> 
> Also wer am 30.06 noch nichts vor hat, darf gerne beim Neheimer Live Marathon starten!



Fährste uch die Mittelstrecke?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

Jep!


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2013)

Jawoll, hofentlich stehen wir mal im selben Block...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

ich glaube ich darf in die erste reihe oder so


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2013)

Verdammt

Hat den die Nutrixion Wertung auch Aufstellung im ersten Block?
Falls ich in Wetter fahre, hätte ich dann ja ne chance


----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2013)

Nabend jungs
Im xcracing gehts ja mal wieder ab ð


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

wat? wo? Link?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2013)

Race bikes nur bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

Naja, da gings schon mal mehr ab...


----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2013)

Wohl war ! Amüsiere mich trotzdem köstlich......


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

Stimmt schon


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2013)

Ich halte mich ja extra raus

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich halte mich ja extra raus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Das kannst du doch nicht machen.....weil
-1. Deine Selbstbeherrschung wird weiter geschult
-2. der Unterhaltungswert leidet
-3. ab u. zu mal was Sinnvolles von Dir kommt


----------



## jaja (17. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Wohl war ! Amüsiere mich trotzdem köstlich......



das ist halt der vorteil an einem einfach gestrickten gemüt. man kann über alles lachen, ohne von irgendetwas ahnung haben zu müssen.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juni 2013)

jaja, die Hobbypsychologen aus dem mtb Forum


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Hope am Hinterrad montiert? Wäre es nicht besser etwas zuverlässiges vorne zu verbauen?


Ich habe Heute mal weiter geschraubt....der Passende Hope-Adapter für die Gabel ist unterwegs



203mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2013)

So eine ********! Gestern Nacht auf dem Rückweg vom Örtchen gegen das Bett getreten... Nagelbett am kleinen Zeh abgerissen. Musste genäht werden -> ziemlich sicher kein sella Ronda 
Ich bin einfach zu doof zum laufen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2013)

Moin!

@ Jens: Wie funktioniert die Scheibe eigentlich? Hat die Querrippen zwischen den beiden Scheiben?

@ Sascha: Du machst vielleicht Sachen?! Vielleicht solltest du dich nur noch auf dem Rad fortbewegen. Gute und schnelle Genesung jedenfalls!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2013)

moin @all.
 @Sascha
man man man sascha was machst du den. Wenn schon dann gescheit aber wieder so ne nagel/fuss geschichte.
Richtig ********. Was wird jetzt mit deiner quali???
Iw ist bei uns hier der wurm drin in letzter zeit....
gute besserung allen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2013)

Qualli war eh abgeschrieben. Die UCI hat ja einfach still und heimlich die dead line 2 wochen vor sella gezogen (was der Bdr im Februar noch auf genaue Anfrage verneint hat! Scheiss laden!) und dafür roc des alpes rein genommen... Hätte ich das gewusst, das wären nur 3h Fahrt gewesen...

Egal verheilen lassen und dann fahr ich dieses Jahr nur noch xc und vllt Marathon Mitteldistanz...

Wie heilt es bei dir?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2013)

echt??? scheiss laden man...

schulter geht, sollte gut kommen. Was mit und meiner freundin bischen sorgen macht ist die risswunde, die genäht worden ist und der ellenbogen. aus der wunde tritt immer noch bischen eiter/gelbe flüssigkeit. denke aber dass das normal istbei der verschmutzung der wunde. Der ellenbogen ist schon eingeschränkt von der beweglichkeit.

ist noch ein langer weg zurück. so 3-5 wochen muss ich schon rechnen. Ich möchte halt immer schnell worwärts kommen. ich sollte dem ganzen mehr zeit lassen.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2013)

geh dann mal mit budi laufen...wenigstens das kann ich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2013)

jaja schrieb:


> das ist halt der vorteil an einem einfach gestrickten gemüt. man kann über alles lachen, ohne von irgendetwas ahnung haben zu müssen.




ohje
hahahahaha


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
hoffentlich geht das nicht so weiter........da lohnt sich ja schon eine eigene Krankenschwester hier im Thread

  @_Sascha_, da ist man schlagartig hellwach......so ähnlich ging es mir mal, nur das mein kleiner Zeh rechtwinklig zum Fuß stand(ausgekugelt) aber zum Glück habe ich nicht lange gewartet bis der echte Schmerz kommt und den Zeh gleich wieder, mit deutlichen Knackgeräusch, zurück gedrückt. Ein Paar Tage später stand ein Orthopäde im Laden.....er sagte: das hast Du richtig gemacht
Seitdem hat unser Bettkasten kurz über dem Boden eingelassene rote LEDs (diffus) als Lauflicht bzw. Einflugschneise.(die Elektronik gibt's bei Conrad) Das dezente Leuchten sieht man nicht vom Bett aus, nur wenn man im Dunkeln draußen rumläuft.

Mit der Quali ist Mist....., aber ich denke das Du schnell wieder fahren kannst....vielleicht fährst Du doch Sella

  @_Marcel_, die zwei Bremsscheiben sind mit Abstandsblöcken miteinander verschweißt, macht einen stabilen Eindruck.

  @_Jens_, solange wie die Suppe läuft und sich nicht entzündet ist alles bestens.....ich kenn das von meinen Kettensägenmassaker 


Ansonsten Allen gute Besserung, auch Dir Philipp mit Deinem "Schnüpfchen"


----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2013)

ja momentan ist echt der krankheitsunfallwurm drin, bin echt froh das es mich noch nicht erwischt hat.............


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juni 2013)

jaja schrieb:


> das ist halt der vorteil an einem einfach gestrickten gemüt. man kann über alles lachen, ohne von irgendetwas ahnung haben zu müssen.



Hattest du uns nicht was versprochen?



jaja schrieb:


> übrigens: wenn ihr mich nicht andauernd anquatscht, bin ich auch tatsächlich wieder weg. vielleicht muss man das ja in der deutlichkeit mal schreiben.



Vielleicht solltest du das in der Deutlichkeit auch beherzigen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Seitdem hat unser Bettkasten kurz über dem Boden eingelassene rote LEDs (diffus) als Lauflicht bzw. Einflugschneise.(die Elektronik gibt's bei Conrad) Das dezente Leuchten sieht man nicht vom Bett aus, nur wenn man im Dunkeln draußen rumläuft....



du wirst lachen, irgendeine form von "landing strips" hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt... mal sehen... den ingenoer ist nix zu schwoer... (wobei ich ja kein dipl ing sondenr dipl inf bin...)

laut doch ~2wochen... egal, abhaken und fertig!


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2013)

> Ansonsten Allen gute Besserung, auch Dir Philipp mit Deinem "Schnüpfchen"



Danke

Zumindest geht mir wieder so gut, dass ich heute zur Uni kann. Ob ich am Samstag starten kann bezweifle ich aber....


Langsam werden wir hier zu nem Krankengeschichtenfred

Wenigsstens hat DHL heute meine Nabe bei Bikehardest abgeholt, dann hab ich morgen wenigstens a bisserl was Bikemäßiges zu tun


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2013)

jop. ich darf auch noch schrauben... das epic, das ich unnoetiger weise auf 2x9 umgebaut habe wieder auf 1x9 umbauen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2013)

@Sascha, wenn Du basteln solltest......bloß nicht zu Hell....da gibt's Ärger mit Madam, Du musst nicht die gleichen Fehler wie ich machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2013)

klar mir schwebt dimbar, mit helligleitssensor vor  schoen von innen in den schubladen versenkt...


----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2013)

hattest du kiza dieses jahr nicht eingeplant sascha ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2013)

ne, wollte doch in sella fahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute mal weiter geschraubt....der Passende Hope-Adapter für die Gabel ist unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> 203mm



Moin die Herren.

Schick Jens, die Scheibe ist ja innenbelüftet. Hammer!!
Noch gar nicht gekannt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2013)

Männer, ich will Heute Abend kein Gejammer hören.......So in der Art....."ich kann nicht mehr Biken-habe mir Heute beim Sonnenbaden den Ars** verbrannt und kann nicht mehr sitzen"


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2013)

Wir gehn gleich erstmal ins Schwimmbad


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2013)

Bin jetzt noch ein bissel Klettern, bis später


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2013)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Metrum (18. Juni 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/187683-steuersatz-einpresswerkzeug-bis-1-5-neu


----------



## Junior97 (18. Juni 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  
DAs ist ne NotlÃ¶sung und dafÃ¼r 20.00â¬


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch eben gesehen im Baumarkt zahlste weniger als die Hälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die profesionelle Beschreibung zum Artikel auch geil.
Und versicherter Versand ist natürlich auch wichtig bei dem wertvollen Artikel.


----------



## Junior97 (18. Juni 2013)

ER Patentiert das und verkauft es als Weltneuheit wartet ab er macht damit Geld


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/187683-steuersatz-einpresswerkzeug-bis-1-5-neu








Junior97 schrieb:


> ER Patentiert das und verkauft es als Weltneuheit wartet ab er macht damit Geld


So sieht's aus


----------



## cpprelude (18. Juni 2013)

Nabend Jungs! Ich wünsche allen verlezten und kranken hier gute Besserung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
deswegen machen sich Eltern manchmal Sorgen....wenn die eigenen Kinder nur mal so in den Wald gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nicht weg, Steuersatz,
> 
> ich habe es an Anfang (ohne Spez-Werkzeug) mit einer dicken Gewindestange und passenden U-Scheiben und den passenden Muttern montiert---ging einwandfrei, schön langsam und ohne Gewalt
> so muß jetzt los


 


Metrum schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/187683-steuersatz-einpresswerkzeug-bis-1-5-neu


 


Junior97 schrieb:


> ER Patentiert das und verkauft es als Weltneuheit wartet ab er macht damit Geld


 Das war meine Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Extra für Sascha gefilmt


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2013)

Moin

cooles cable cam video...
ich stürz mich gleich in den wald  spielen gehen


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> cooles cable cam video...
> ich stürz mich gleich in den wald spielen gehen


 
Wie jezt?  Trotz Verletzung? Was hast du vor?


----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2013)

moin zusammen,

doc ich werde auch auf campingplatz sein


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Morgen!

Heute kommt wenigstens meine Nabe und die Folien sind auch angekündigt, dann gibbet Abend was zu gucken


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Wegen der Folien bin ich mal gespannt Philipp. Kann es mir nicht so richtig vorstellen wenn da nur paar Rohre mit beklebt werden. 
Muss jetzt auch zum Doc und dann flüchte ich wieder nach Hause. Hier brennt die Sonne schon wieder wie blöd. Am See war es gestern kaum auszuhalten. Freitag wirds zum Glück wieder 10°C kälter. 
So bis mitte 20 Grad ist es o.k.

Euch nen schönen Tag....


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Wird dann in etwa so aussehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wird dann in etwa so aussehen


Exotisch, aber bei den tropischen Temperaturen und der Wachstumsrate von Bambus musst du Dich im Rennen beeilen sonst passt Du am Ende nicht mehr aufs Rad


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Viel besser wäre doch ne Palme oder so, dann gäbs noch was zu essen während dem  Rennen, musste dann nur Isozeug über den Rahmen schütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Oder ne Bananenstaude


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Viel besser wäre doch ne Palme oder so, dann gäbs noch was zu essen während dem  Rennen, musste dann nur Isozeug über den Rahmen schütten


 
Die Pflanze wird mit Schweiß gegossen


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wegen der Folien bin ich mal gespannt Philipp. Kann es mir nicht so richtig vorstellen wenn da nur paar Rohre mit beklebt werden.
> Muss jetzt auch zum Doc und dann flüchte ich wieder nach Hause. Hier brennt die Sonne schon wieder wie blöd. Am See war es gestern kaum auszuhalten. Freitag wirds zum Glück wieder 10°C kälter.
> So bis mitte 20 Grad ist es o.k.



Kaum liegt kein Schnee mehr, wird wegen des Wetters direkt rumgepöbelt.
Ich baue heute meine Möbel auseinander und morgen sage ich Flensburg dann auf Wiedersehen! Ich muss dann nur noch mal im September her, um meine Abschlussarbeit abzugeben


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kaum liegt kein Schnee mehr, wird wegen des Wetters direkt rumgepöbelt.
> Ich baue heute meine Möbel auseinander und morgen sage ich Flensburg dann auf Wiedersehen! Ich muss dann nur noch mal im September her, um meine Abschlussarbeit abzugeben


Lesen hier Frauen mit?























weil von Deinen Mädels in Flensburg solltest Du dich auch noch verabschieden


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> doc ich werde auch auf campingplatz sein




Coole sache. Bier haben wir was dabei und am abend oder nachmittag noch was essen gehen ins dorf...;-) Mein Cusin aus dem hübschen frankenland ist auch da...könnte lustig werden...


Und für alle die denken ich wär gesund...NEIN...nur witzli gsi...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2013)

duerfte ich wenigstens locker fahren, koennte ich locker mit dem bike mal vorbei cruisen... mal schauen, was ich sonntag so mache...


----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Coole sache. Bier haben wir was dabei und am abend oder nachmittag noch was essen gehen ins dorf...;-) Mein Cusin aus dem hübschen frankenland ist auch da...könnte lustig werden...
> 
> 
> Und für alle die denken ich wär gesund...NEIN...nur witzli gsi...






uiuiuiuiui

bis samstag


----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> duerfte ich wenigstens locker fahren, koennte ich locker mit dem bike mal vorbei cruisen... mal schauen, was ich sonntag so mache...



kannst ja einfach so vorbeikommen.......


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder ne Perle der Bikeszene in Jens III Bundesland gefunden. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...auf-oder-tausch/125724002-217-2238?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

So, heute hab ich ausnahmsweise ne total große Lücke im Stundenplan, bin jetzt zwischendurch nach Hause gefahrn


Die Folienmuster sind angekommen:






Der Stickerbombkrempel ist leider von den Motiven her zu groß, ist ja auch eigentlich für Autos.
Wurzelholz, dunkles gebrüstetes Alu und weißes Carbon sehen aber sehr geil aus!
Ich denke ich werde wurzelholz nehmen. Dazu gibt es dann Silberne Naben/Schrauben usw


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne Perle der Bikeszene in Jens III Bundesland gefunden.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...auf-oder-tausch/125724002-217-2238?ref=search



Ich lach mich tot... und ich geb mein toad für....weg


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Vlt. ist das ja der Trend nach den 29ern Jens?
Da wärst du sozusagen Vorreiter und (Bulls) King in einem!!! 

Philipp, mir gefällt das Wurzelholz auch am besten. Auf was fürn Rahmen kam es noch mal? Vergessen.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Endweder der Zoulou Amoxoxo oder der neue Transalp 29er

Es sei denn ich finde in den nächsten Tagen noch ein besseres Angebot


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Das ist die Hochwasserausführung nachdem uns die Sachsen und Thüringer das ganze Wasser rübergeschickt haben


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist die Hochwasserausführung nachdem uns die Sachsen und Thüringer das ganze Wasser rübergeschickt haben



Dann hätte man aber größere Laufräder nehmen sollen! 

Philipp, ich glaub ich würde den Transalp nehmen, der sieht schicker aus und ich mag auch die bissel längeren Rahmen, so wie die Specialized.
Das Gusset am Zoulou gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. 
Ist halt nur die Frage wann es lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Jup und eine Frage des geldes. Der Transalp wird 160 mehr kosten...mal schaun


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So, heute hab ich ausnahmsweise ne total große Lücke im Stundenplan, bin jetzt zwischendurch nach Hause gefahrn
> 
> 
> Die Folienmuster sind angekommen:
> ...


 
Was für eine Art Bike wird das? Ich habe dein Vorhaben nicht verfolgt.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Wird erstmal ein 29er Race Hardtail in der Betaversion...Werde erstmal sitzposition usw ausprobieren und alles vernünftig einstellen und ausprobieren. Wenn dann alles passt übernehme ich den Antrieb/Bremsen usw vom aktuellen Racehardtail.

Genug komponenten hab ich noch hier rumliegen und am drittradMuss halt erstmal nur Rahmen Gabel kaufen und den LRS bauen


----------



## BENDERR (19. Juni 2013)

mh ich weiß ja nicht mit diesen aufklebern.. irgendwie überzeugt mich das nicht so.
das einzige was ich noch cool fänd wär dieser comicsticker


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Ist geschmackssache

Mein Rad mein Design...muss ja mir gefallen und das tut es. Bei den meisten Rädern von mir sagen die Leute entweder Geil! oder Geht gar nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann hätte man aber größere Laufräder nehmen sollen!
> .


Veikko, ich will doch aber das der Hintern trocken bleibt.....bei einem 29er sitzt man ja auch nicht höher


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, ich will doch aber das der Hintern trocken bleibt.....bei einem 29er sitzt man ja auch nicht höher



Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Laden quer lüften? Es scheint bei dir recht heiß zu sein Jens! 
Denn ich denk schon dass man mit dem 24" LRS tiefer sitzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Laden quer lüften? Es scheint bei dir recht heiß zu sein Jens!


Das wär im Moment ein Fehler......Draußen ist es noch wärmer, ich lass z.Z. auch keine heißen Mädchen in meinen Laden

Da kam ja noch ein Satz hinterher.....wenn man im Wasser fahren muss darf das Rad nicht soviel Auftrieb haben(man verliert sonst zu schnell den Bodenkontakt und kommt nicht mehr voran).......deswegen sind 24er umso besser, erst recht gegenüber 29"lern.  
Ich bin da seit Kurzem Eggsbärde


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

Die Idee mit dem Dekor finde ich gut und es könnte mit dem richtigen Motiv gut aussehen aber ich weiß nicht ob sich Race und Holzoptik vereinbaren lässt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2013)

Rasen und Holz geht ja immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

@_Veikko_,
Nachtrag siehe weiter oben

bei meiner Ansicht.....weiter unten


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Gut is jetzt zwar Bambus, aber ich finde Holz kann schon echt racemässig aussehen


----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2013)

hat was !


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Juni 2013)

hallo,

wie bekomme ich denn die ESI-Griffe am besten von ein Carbonlenker wieder runter? wärme...hätte mal lieber die mit 32mm durchmesser bestellen sollen


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2013)

Der Innendurchmesser wäre doch gleich geblieben, oder was?
Deswegen mag ich Schraubgriffe. Es geht mir dabei nicht nur darum, dass sie fest auf dem Lenker sitzen sondern auch darum, dass man sie einfach wieder herunter bekommt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Juni 2013)

ja geht nur um den Außendurchmesser...naja Wasser,Wärme oder halt Gewalt werden schon helfen


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ist geschmackssache
> 
> Mein Rad mein Design...muss ja mir gefallen und das tut es. Bei den meisten Rädern von mir sagen die Leute entweder Geil! oder Geht gar nicht!


 
Baue das Bike so auf wie es dir am besten gefällt!


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie bekomme ich denn die ESI-Griffe am besten von ein Carbonlenker wieder runter? wärme...hätte mal lieber die mit 32mm durchmesser bestellen sollen



Maik, irgendwie bist du auch liebenswert, mit deinen Problemen. 
Also die Silikondinger hatte ich noch nicht aber ich bekomme alle anderen Griffe sehr gut runter indem ich ne kleine Spritze aus der Apotheke nehme und da durch den Griff Wasser drunter spritze. Da brauchst du dann nur noch das Bike zur Seite kippen und er rutscht allein runter. 
Naja, ganz so nicht aber gehen dann super leicht runter.
Spritze sollte für dich ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Kompressor und DruckLuft drunter hilft auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ja geht nur um den Außendurchmesser...naja Wasser,Wärme oder halt Gewalt werden schon helfen


 


Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie bekomme ich denn die ESI-Griffe am besten von ein Carbonlenker wieder runter? wärme...hätte mal lieber die mit 32mm durchmesser bestellen sollen


Mit Druckluft habe ich es auch schon geschafft


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Juni 2013)

Veikko danke ;-)...hmm, die Spritze nehme ich ja sonst auch, aber bei Carbon naja...Druckluft kling gut  dankeschön....
naja man lernz ja nie aus


----------



## BENDERR (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ist geschmackssache
> 
> Mein Rad mein Design...muss ja mir gefallen und das tut es. Bei den meisten Rädern von mir sagen die Leute entweder Geil! oder Geht gar nicht!



eijo! wollte dich auch in keinster weise beeinflußen.. vl gefällts mir nacher ja auch. aber im moment find ich die idee irgendwie nicht so prall


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

Mich hat eh noch nie jemand von irgendwas abgebracht


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

Steht die Rahmenfarbe schon fest Philipp?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mich hat eh noch nie jemand von irgendwas abgebracht


Die kennen dich wahrscheinlich gut und sagen sich.....die Erfahrung muss er selber machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die kennen dich wahrscheinlich gut und sagen sich.....die Erfahrung muss er selber machen





War wieder gut im Freibad.

Laufen und Rad fahren danach auch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Veikko danke ;-)...hmm, die Spritze nehme ich ja sonst auch, aber bei Carbon naja...Druckluft kling gut  dankeschön....
> naja man lernz ja nie aus



Was soll denn mit dem Carbon passieren Maik? 
Habe doch auch nur Carbonlenker verbaut.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2013)

sachte mit nem kleinen schraubenzieher rein und dann wasser reinspritzen.

betonung auf sachte. Nicht würgen und dann gehts immer.
So mach ich das und funktioniert immer.

oder eben mit pressluft...


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Oder fahr mal nach Sachsen Anhalt und kauf dir ein richtiges Bike, Maik! 


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/chopperrad/125828900-217-2402?ref=search


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Steht die Rahmenfarbe schon fest Philipp?



Schwarz elox... Was sonst. Teste grad ob die Folie aufm eloxierten Rahmen gut hält.... Sieht aber ganz vielversprechend aus 



> Die kennen dich wahrscheinlich gut und sagen sich.....die Erfahrung muss er selber machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Veikko, ich suche jetzt nicht in Sachsen......meine Frau kommt ja aus Karl-Marx-Stadt und muss sich ab u. zu (seit fast 25 Jahren) immer mal den Spruch gefallen lassen...."die Sachsen spinnen" Der rutscht mir immer mal so raus wenn ich mal wieder in Sachsen unterwegs bin

Das Vorderrad ist jetzt komplett


 

 

 



Das erste Bild ist die hintere Bremse noch mit einfacher Scheibe


----------



## Metrum (19. Juni 2013)

Jens, ich suche auch nicht konkret in Sachsen Anhalt sondern nur immer im Umkreis von 100km ob ich mal wieder nen Schnapper machen kann. War eben Zufall dass diese zwei Dinger von da kamen.
Du hast ja die V4 ich dachte es wäre auch ne M4. Sieht auch sehr schick aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder fahr mal nach Sachsen Anhalt und kauf dir ein richtiges Bike, Maik!
> 
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/chopperrad/125828900-217-2402?ref=search


Maik. hör auf den Veikko...wir haben für alle Gelegenheiten das richtige Bike, dieses Exemplar sollte man bei mäßigem bis starken Wind von schräg Vorne mit etwas Segelkenntnissen effektiv , sozusagen hart am Wind, in der Ebene benutzen. Dank der ausgeklügelten Segelfläche ist Mittreten unnötig


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, ich suche auch nicht konkret in Sachsen Anhalt sondern nur immer im Umkreis von 100km ob ich mal wieder nen Schnapper machen kann. War eben Zufall dass diese zwei Dinger von da kamen.
> Du hast ja die V4 ich dachte es wäre auch ne M4. Sieht auch sehr schick aus.


Für so ein Hecht wie Dich reicht auch eine M4....wir brauchten noch was Stärkeres....jetzt schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Tandem über den Lenker zu gehen


----------



## cpprelude (19. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Schwarz elox... Was sonst. Teste grad ob die Folie aufm eloxierten Rahmen gut hält.... Sieht aber ganz vielversprechend aus


 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie dein Woody wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Morgen!
Bin auch mal gespannt
Nachdem die Nabe gestern im startpaketzentrum hängen geblieben ist, sollte sie heute ankommen.

Meine Erkältung ist auch besser geworden, aber immer noch nicht weg. Wenn das bis Samstag nicht weg is Fahre ich den Marathon am Samstag auch nicht. Hab nemmich schonmal so ne Erkältung verschleppt... Das is kein Spaß bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich morgen noch ne testrunde drehen kann


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2013)

Vor allem ist mit ner herzmuskel entzuendung net zu spassen...
Ach ja: morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)

gestern abend in eine necktarine gebissen und meinen schneidezahn (stiftzahn) verbogen...F*ck man. Was ist nur los....:kotz:

Adelheid Morat hat sich beim training auf der EM strecke in Bern das schlüsselbein gebrochen...ist es das wetter oder was???

Bin im moment einfach nur angepisst...ich glaub ich werd in zukunft nur noch dart spielen...

morgen gehts noch kurz zum zahnarzt und weil der in der nähe von bern ist gehen wir noch den eliminator schaun.

vielleicht flieg ich da ja anoch auf die schnauze zu fuss und brech mir noch was...scheizz time im moment...!!!!!


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2013)

uiuiui ******* man, ist aber nicht ansteckend oder ????? sonst bleibe ich dir fern am wochenende


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
schön Heiß wieder bei uns

Moin Sascha.....wie geht's Deiner Zehe und hast Du das Video gesehen?

Moin Doc.....wenn`s läuft dann läuft`s....Dart ist aber auch gefählich

Moin Philipp.....toi,toi,toi das es besser wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2013)

Uiuiuiui-... Grausig!

Video ging net... Adresse war 0.0.xxxx irgendwie komisch'...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Vor allem ist mit ner herzmuskel entzuendung net zu spassen...
> Ach ja: morgen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


Jup so sieht's aus.

Damals als ich meine Erkältung verschleppt hatte, hab ich noch Karate gemacht. Naja bin dann trotzdem zum Training und hatte dann ca3 monate Dauerhusten, der dann Schließlich mit einer Art Asthmaspray behandelt werden musste. Mit herzmuskelentzündung hatte ich wohl damals noch Glück. Das kann mal schnell ein Jahr Pause und ne vernarbte herzwand bedeuten...


> Moin Philipp.....toi,toi,toi das es besser wird


Danke bin aber soweit zuversichtlich 


   @Jens
Du hast aber auch nen Glück  hoffentlich geht das mit deinem Zahn glimpflich aus...

ACHJA: überigens Strasser hat nen neuen Rekord beim RAAM aufgestellt:
http://sport.orf.at/stories/2187295/2187294/


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Krass, gute Besserung an unsere Verletzungskinder 

Ich hab nur Kopp, aber da bin ich auch selbst Schuld. Nicht mal die beiden hübschen Mädels haben wir noch eingepackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui-... Grausig!
> 
> Video ging net... Adresse war 0.0.xxxx irgendwie komisch'...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Das Video kannst hier im IBC unter meinen Videos sehen, nichts Besonderes aber so als Planungsvorlage


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gings zumindest.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Krass, gute Besserung an unsere Verletzungskinder
> 
> Ich hab nur Kopp, aber da bin ich auch selbst Schuld. Nicht mal die beiden hübschen Mädels haben wir noch eingepackt...


 
Hauptsache Du hast das Revier ohne Alimente-Vorderrungen geräumt


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mich noch an alles erinnern


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Dann is ja alles gut


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Wat? Ich fahre MTB? Wo ist das Hallenhalma-Forum hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Veikko ist bestimmt wieder Fische füttern


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)

du meinst diesen hier jens...







Ich hoffe mal er ist nciht auf der flucht....


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube er hat alles im Griff....


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## Metrum (20. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs! Die Haikatze ist lustig, muss wohl doch mal die Schweiz besuchen, bei der interessanten Tierwelt!  War heut nur mit dem Hund und beim Bäcker. Hier ist schon wieder ne unerträgliche Hitze und nachts deswegen nur ca. zwei Stunden Schlaf möglich. Liege jetzt nur rum und habe den Ventilator neben mir. Aber bald sollen ja die Unwetter kommen!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)

geht mir genauso...am morgen mit budi gassi, kaffee trinken gehen und dann rumliegen und neues planen...

veikko, könntest ja zu mir kommen und wir liegen beide zusammen rum...


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Also hier ist der Himmel schon Teifschwarzund es ziehen leichte Windböhen auf...So richtig Hitchcock. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es mein Wellensittich mich nicht verspeist


Das warme Wetter is auch mist für Tubeless mich. Zwar bin ich mein Racebike erkältungsbedingt die letzten Tage nicht gefahren, aber die Milch war erst ca. 3-4 Wochen drin und ich musste eben NachfüllenUnd das Teil steht im verhältnismäßig Kühlen Keller...

Jetzt warte ich grad auf meine Nabe, dann kann ich später mein Laufrad stricken


----------



## Metrum (20. Juni 2013)

Jens, hier verwerfen sich schon die Fahrbahnbeläge wegen der Hitze! Und dann paar h im Stau, da zerlaufe ich.  Philipp, mach den Vogel lieber tot!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Gerade mal festgestellt, dass der Dirty Harry schon zuhause sein könnte. Hab ich bei dem ganzen Unikram unter Woche schon irgendwie vergessen


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Zwar hatte ich die Tage auch viel zu tun, aber die Sendungsverfolgung für biketeile würde ich nie vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2013)

es kühlt langsam ab, nach dem ersten regen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2013)

dafuer hab ich extra ne app auf dem handy


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

zur Sendungsverfolgung .....oder ne Ventilator-App


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Zwar hatte ich die Tage auch viel zu tun, aber die Sendungsverfolgung für biketeile würde ich nie vergessen



Hab ja über paypal meines Vaters bestellt. Logischerweise auch mit seiner Mailadresse.

Da hab ich von hier keinen Zugriff. Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn 


Gut das ich nicht mit dem Rad zur Uni bin und mich ein Kollege mit dem Auto mitgenommen hat.
Hier ist grad Weltuntergang 2.0
Nur die 20m zum Auto haben gereicht um komplett nass zu sein 
Die Bahnunterführungen sind nach 20min Regen überflutet


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Die Nabe ist da





3gr über herstellerangabe sind echt ok bei ner Nabe. Gut ausschauen tut sie auch


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Schönes Gerät!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2013)

sieht gut aus  ich MUSS langsam mal wieder was einspeichen... DRINGEND! aber ich hab den ganzen keller voll mit raedern


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

So eingespeicht:





Ist mit 861gr für ein 29er HR auch im Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Meine Mutter sagte mir, dass der Postbote fest davon überzeugt gewesen sei, dass das Paket leer war


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

wie geil


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Sie sagte noch, dass da ein Carbonfahrradrahmen drin ist und er ist mit ungläubigem Blick gegangen.

Der Dirty Harry ist echt ne Schönheit 
Die matten Lackteile sind irgendwie geschmeidig...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)

jungs ab sofort teamrelay EM auf MTB 2013

http://mtb.westside.ch/index_e.html

schaun los...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> geht mir genauso...am morgen mit budi gassi, kaffee trinken gehen und dann rumliegen und neues planen...
> 
> veikko, könntest ja zu mir kommen und wir liegen beide zusammen rum...


 
AUFWACHEN !!!   Essen ist fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool!

Das Sattelrohr, bzw die verarbeitung am ende erinnert mich sehr an meinen Univega Rahmen...Evtl kommen die ja aus der gleichen Fabrik


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

@Marcel,
schicker Rahmen....da brauchst Du bald das Forumspecialsteurersatzeinpresswerkzeug


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Nee brauchter net, is a vollintegrierter


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2013)

seeehr schoen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Da passt wohl das Lager direkt rein....ist der Winkel der Phase am Lager immer gleich...45°? oder so?

Was macht man eigentlich wenn die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen Ausgeleiert bzw. Überdreht ist?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da passt wohl das Lager direkt rein....ist der Winkel der Phase am Lager immer gleich...45°? oder so?
> 
> Was macht man eigentlich wenn die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen ausgeleiert bzw. Überdreht ist?



Nee passt nicht. Das Ding heißt übrigens Fase 
Hab schon mit den Lagern ausm Semiintegrierten getestet. Unten gehts und oben fällt das Lager einfach rein und der Winkel der Fase stimmt nicht.

Schlauerweise hat der Rahmen Gewindeeinsätze 

Steuersatz muss ich dann nächste Woche mal bestellen, ist vielleicht auch besser so. Dann steh ich nicht mit einem schnell zusammen gebauten Rad beim Heavy 24.


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Bau in Ruhe, nix fahren, was man vorher nicht getestet hat


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Eben.
Falls es beim Umbau dann doch ein Problem gibt, stehe ich mit 2 halben Rädern da.


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

> Da passt wohl das Lager direkt rein....ist der Winkel der Phase am Lager immer gleich...45°? oder so?



Das mit den winkeln bei integrierten is sonne sache, da gibt es mehrere Standarts

hatte damals Jens gefragt welchen er drin hatte und den hab ich dann auch einfach gekauft


----------



## BENDERR (20. Juni 2013)

kenn ich nur zuuuu gut 
das is auch einfach blöd wenn man 2 räder mit kompatiblen komponenten fährt und dann mal schnell umbauen kann wenn irgendwo was nicht klappt..
ende vom lied is meistens: eins funktioniert irgendwie, nur nicht optimal und das andere ist halb auseinandergenommen :/

so, jetzt gehts ab zum schwenke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Den werd ich bestellen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...rsatz-tapered-1-1-8-1-5-schwarz.html?mfid=498

selber SHIS - Code wie der empfohlene SSatz (nur nicht so teuer):

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSFSOCF40-BLK-9/fsa_orbit_c_40_no42_acb_tapered_headset___black___9_mm


Rahmen mit dem ganzen Leitungsclips und Schaltauge bei exakt 1200g


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2013)

Die *Fase* ist eine abgeschrägte Fläche
Die *Phase *ist eine Menge anderer Kram


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)

hübscher rahmen. Jetzt nur ned verhunzen...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die *Fase* ist eine abgeschrägte Fläche
> Die *Phase *ist eine Menge anderer Kram



Jau 


			
				onkel_doc schrieb:
			
		

> hübscher rahmen. Jetzt nur ned verhunzen...



Wie könnte ich nur 
Da kommt natürlich das Zeug vom Fuji dran.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2013)

na dann sollte es ja gut kommen


----------



## Metrum (20. Juni 2013)

Sieht seeehr gut aus der Rahmen Marcel! 
Auf der HP fand ich den gar nicht so schön.
Was war denn eigentlich mit dem Fuji Rahmen?
Habe ich da was überlesen oder gar vergessen?


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2013)

Hier geht gerade die welt unter und bei euch ?


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2013)

Bei uns isses wieder schön....
Heute Nammitach is hier die Welt untergegangen... Mit Gullydeckel rausgeschwemmt und alles..


----------



## Metrum (20. Juni 2013)

Bei uns ging es. Aber wenigstens abgekühlt hat es sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


>


NIIICE!  

Bist du mit dem Rahmen dann schon bei sub9 angelangt?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sieht seeehr gut aus der Rahmen Marcel!
> Auf der HP fand ich den gar nicht so schön.
> Was war denn eigentlich mit dem Fuji Rahmen?
> Habe ich da was überlesen oder gar vergessen?





Mit dem ist erstmal nichts. Jetzt am Wochenende erstmal das 24h Rennen und dann bleibt der wohl erstmal.
Vom Lack ist der teilweise eben doch genutzt. Verkauf aber erstmal noch nicht.


Weltuntergang war in Dortmund gegen 13 Uhr und am Möhnesee gegen 15 Uhr.
 @bikeaddicted: Muss ich erstmal zusammen bauen. Selbst durch die integrierten Lager wird es noch leichter. Spart so ungefähr 700g. Könnte komplett bei 8,8-8,9Kg liegen


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs...

ich bin gestern Abend wieder in Berlin angekommen (nach umfangreichen Tetris-Spiel, um alles ins Auto zu bekommen) - ganz anderes Klima als im Norden. Morgen geht's zum Heavy und ich kann natürlich nicht pennen. Und dabei is morgen noch gut was zu erledigen...

Marcel, der Rahmen sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

Moin!




Crimson_ schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted: Muss ich erstmal zusammen bauen. Selbst durch die integrierten Lager wird es noch leichter. *Spart so ungefähr 700g. Könnte komplett bei 8,8-8,9Kg liegen *


Wow! 


@ lupus_bhg: Viel Erfolg und Spaß morgen


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2013)

Danke. Aber du kennst doch meinen Namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Ich hab im Gegensatz zu Christian richtig gut gepennt. Hab auch noch nicht gepackt.
Abfahrt wohl gegen 15 Uhr.

Hier ist es nur leicht bewölkt.


Nachtrag aus Pracht (Foto vn Thomas Sommer):


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke. Aber du kennst doch meinen Namen


Hmmm... ich dachte, du wärst der lupus_bhg 

bhg, lupus.

 


Moin, Christian!


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab im Gegensatz zu Christian richtig gut gepennt. Hab auch noch nicht gepackt.



Um 2 hab' ich mich dann wieder ins Bett gelegt und um 10 vor 7 hat der Wecker geklingelt...
Ich gehe gleich einkaufen und packe dann auch.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Abfahrt wohl gegen 15 Uhr.



Ist hier genauso geplant 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin, Christian!



Moin Constantin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
ich war mal kurz off.....der Sturm hat die W-LAN Verbindung zur FritzBox kurzzeitig weggepustet......,
das ist schon ein verrücktes Wetter


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

W-Lan Kabel? 

Vadder hat mir sogar noch das Auto getankt  Das nenne ich Sponsoring!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Ich meinte die starken Luftströme welche die Funkwellen zerlegt haben


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand von euch 'ne Oakley Radar?


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2013)

Viel Spaß im Chemnitzer Wald, Chemnitz wäre ich auch gerne nochmal Gefahren!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch 'ne Oakley Radar?


Leider nicht, kannst mir aber ruhig eine schenken(gelb getönt bitte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Leider nicht, *kannst mir aber ruhig eine schenken(gelb getönt bitte)*


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, der braucht eine als Ersatz für die Satteltasche. Man weis ja nie


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, der braucht eine als Ersatz für die Satteltasche. Man weis ja nie


wenn dann.....die Satteltaschen,

ich wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Erfolg und komm heil wieder


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

Schankedöhn!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch 'ne Oakley Radar?



jap... ne radar lock. mit der m-frame die geilste bike brille ever!

gerade das epic wieder von marathon auf xc umgebaut... 
wer sich imemr wundert was 1x9 an gewicht gegen 2x9 bringt:
ab kommt:





und drann kommt:





macht also 330g aus 
und sieht auch wesentlich besser aus:









verbesserungsvorschlaege? geplant ist:
- schwarze kefue (sobald die "fertig is")
- 1x10 sobald die xt kassetten fertig sind 
- shannon carbon, sobald die mal wieder leiferbar ist
- ein direkt mount absolut black solo kettenblatt


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Mensch Sascha, da kannst Du Dir jetzt wieder mehr Nutella auf`s Brot schmieren

Die Kefü kann man vielleicht lackieren?


Neuheiten....

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/20/sram-x01-erste-bilder-der-neuen-11-fach-gruppe/


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

Schaut gut aus. Veränderungen genehmigt


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

ach ja... ich baue KEINE GANZE GABEL EIN! 

die x01 hab ich auch schon gesehen... optisch ein graus... und preislich... wenn ich die uvp anschaue wird mir schlecht... da steht alleien fuer die kassette 350euro... das wird definitiv nicht billiger als 200euro... ne ne...

ich denk eher an:
medium x9 type2 = 75eu
2x xt 11/34 = 100euro
1x x9 trigger = 45euro
es reicht schon wenn ich die shannon fuer 150steine kaufen muss, sollte sie jemals wieder lieferbar sein...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Ich meinte auch nur die Schaltung.....habe aber nicht auf den Preis gekuggt.....ist ja heftig. Da sollte man nur auf gekehrten Pisten fahren...da ist der Verschleiß nur gering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2013)

schön schön sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

ok... absolute ist raus. das passt bei pf/bb30 wohl doch net so gut wie der bube im blauen behauptet hat...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

Nur noch was essen und den Kartoffelsalat in die Kühlbox und ich kann eigentlich los


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

ach ja... ich darf montag wieder aufs rad, dienstag kommen die faeden raus. doc war geschockt von meienr wundheilung... uebung!


----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2013)

na also, geht doch ........


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2013)

dann haben sich die invaliden also bald alle auskuriert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jap... ne radar lock. mit der m-frame die geilste bike brille ever!


Welches Glas?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

photochromatik


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2013)

@ sascha
Sieht sehr gut aus! 
Evtl würde ich noch einen Wasserträger Uni verbauen, der Sähe noch etwas eleganter aus, is abba Kritik auf sehr hohen achtung wortwitzNiwo^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

geht net. ich brauch den seitlicheneingriff. geht wesentlich besser mit ner 0.8er sponserflasche.


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2013)

Aso dann geht's natürlich nicht....


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2013)

Uh, das Epic sieht richtig gut aus. Ich würde sogar die weiße KeFü behalten - das ist so ziemlich das erste Rad, an dem eine weiße KeFü passt.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nur noch was essen und den Kartoffelsalat in die Kühlbox und ich kann eigentlich los



Den Kasa solltest du aber dann direkt heute Abend essen, sonst müssen wir zu dritt fahren, weil du aufm Scheißhaus hockst


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> photochromatik


Bist du zufrieden?

Vented Gläser oder "normal"?

Hast du nur das eine Glas oder hast/hattest du schon das Black Iridium (Polarized)?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

wie gesagt: mit der m frame das beste was es gibt. die photochrom finde ich gerade bei marathons gut. faehrt man ja oft los, wenn es net sooo hell ist und mittags ist man dann mit den klaren glaessern blind


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wie gesagt: mit der m frame das beste was es gibt. die photochrom finde ich gerade bei marathons gut. faehrt man ja oft los, wenn es net sooo hell ist und mittags ist man dann mit den klaren glaessern blind


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hast du nur das eine Glas oder hast/hattest du schon das Black Iridium (Polarized)?



Die habe ich in meiner Flak Jacket. Also falls du nur was über die Gläser wissen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

black iridium hatte ich in meiner mframe. ist nur nach x jahren langsam im eimer gewesen. recht dunkel, aber wenn es richtig sommer ist top. kauf ich mir wohl nochmal eins fuer die m frame.

aktuell hab ich:
minute: gold iridium
m-frame: clear und gelb
radar lock: photochrom


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die Gläser vor allem sehr kratzempfindlich. Ich behandle die Brille immer sehr vorsichtig und transportiere sie immer im Etui, mache sie zum Reinigen nass etc., trotzdem sind nach 4 Jahren schon ordentlich Kratzer drauf.
Ansonsten fahre ich sie bei jedem Wetter. Nur wenn es bedeckt ist, dämmert o.ä. sind sie halt zu dunkel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

kann ich net bestaetigen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

ach ja... teileliste...



hat jemand noch ne bessere idee, als was ich in den letzten beiden spalten eingetragen habe? weil 900eu fuer sub 10kg ist scho hart  
(keine angst ist nur mal zum ausloten was teoretisch drin waere...)


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

Sei nicht so Knausrich.....machs einfach...
im Ernst...Du musst jetzt /3 rechnen

Sei denn, Geld spielt keine Rolle. Man könnte aber auch durch optimierte Nahrungsaufnahme Gewicht und Geld sparen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die habe ich in meiner Flak Jacket. Also falls du nur was über die Gläser wissen willst...


Jo. Nur die Gläser interessieren.




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> black iridium hatte ich in meiner mframe. ist nur nach x jahren langsam im eimer gewesen. recht dunkel, aber wenn es richtig sommer ist top. kauf ich mir wohl nochmal eins fuer die m frame.
> 
> aktuell hab ich:
> minute: gold iridium
> ...


Passt.




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich finde die Gläser vor allem sehr kratzempfindlich. Ich behandle die Brille immer sehr vorsichtig und transportiere sie immer im Etui, mache sie zum Reinigen nass etc., trotzdem sind nach 4 Jahren schon ordentlich Kratzer drauf.
> Ansonsten fahre ich sie bei jedem Wetter. Nur wenn es bedeckt ist, dämmert o.ä. sind sie halt zu dunkel.


4 Jahre sind mMn ok.




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kann ich net bestaetigen...


Was denn? Die Kratzempfindlichkeit?


----------


Für mich stellt sich jetzt nur noch die Frage, ob ich "normale" oder vented Gläser nehmen soll... schade, dass es keine black iridium polarized Gläser mit Belüftungsöffnungen gibt


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2013)

So werde gleich mal mein Test/Vorbelastung auf der Rolle fahren und dann entscheiden, ob ich morgen Rennen fahren kann...drückt mir die daumen Leute


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juni 2013)

gleich eliminator in bern...

morgen gehts ab nach kirchzarten mein schätzle unterstützen und natürlich auch die anderen kollegen die starten werden.

Sonntag nach hause und ab nächster woche gehts ab auf die strasse...egal auch mit dem MTB, weil ich kein renner habe.

Habe nochmals 3 wochen 100% arbeitsverbot bekommen. na ja nicht arbeiten geht schon aber albstadt ist gerade das letzte wochenende von meiner arbeitsunfähigkeitbescheinigung...geiles wort...

diese woche 7h auf dem spinnningbike gemacht...besser als nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gleich eliminator in bern...
> 
> morgen gehts ab nach kirchzarten mein schätzle unterstützen.



Danke das weiss ich zu schätzen, bis morgen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2013)

Nabend Jungs.....



Endlich WE.   .....und....










3 1/2 Wochen frei. No work!  Yes! Yes! Yes! 

*Sascha*, dein Epic gefällt mir guuuuuut. 
Antwort wegen dem S'fish kommt noch.

So, jetzt geht es erstmal zum Italiener. Gruss


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2013)

So Vorbelastung ist durch. Die Erkältung hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Puls 176 auffer Rolle geht ohne, dass ich nen Hustenreiz merke.
Dann werde ich morgen mal schauen was so geht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2013)

Keine Vorschläge? Kommt schon Jungs 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




guten!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2013)

Merci, Matze. Bin guter Dinge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keine Vorschläge? Kommt schon Jungs
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Du weisst ja sascha...zocchi rein und es paaaaaast...
Ach ja und weg mit dem fully...29er fährt man hart oder dann gleich ab 140mm federweg...

ach ja nen speedy drauf...spart auch noch bischen an gewicht...du wirst dich daran gewöhnen...


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Danke das weiss ich zu schätzen, bis morgen




Werde dir den popeles schon versoln wenn du ned genug schnell bist...


----------



## unocz (21. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Werde dir den popeles schon versoln wenn du ned genug schnell bist...



Hehe jaja


----------



## Junior97 (21. Juni 2013)

Abend


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keine Vorschläge? Kommt schon Jungs
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Ich helfe Dir gerne, musst nur sagen in welche Richtung es gehen soll
eine Ansage hatte ich schon gemacht


> Sei nicht so Knausrich.....machs einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unocz (22. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (22. Juni 2013)

Moin Matze! Dir und den anderen Startern hier maximale Erfolge, bei geilem Wetter und ohne Schäden an Mensch und Material!


----------



## unocz (22. Juni 2013)

Danke veikko,
Heute erstmal pasta&bier


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2013)

Haut rein Jungs!

PS.: hat jemand noch ein dt x12 conversion kit mit Achse rum liegen?
Ich musste feststellen, das mein leichteres Hinterrad (240s cxray crest) als Trainingsrad im zaboo gammelt, weil ich kein 2.kit habe 
Ach ja nen x12 zentrierstaender Adapter brauch ich auch noch,... Uiii da geht nächsten Monat das Geld wieder weg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2013)

Morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Danke veikko,
> Heute erstmal pasta&bier



Moin jungs
Für dich Matze heute Pasta und mineralwasser

Für mich Pasta Bier und hang loos
Hoffe mal dass ich nicht noch zu viel schrauben muss für die jungs...meine freundin ausgenommen...

 @Sascha
Ich hab vor 3 tagen auf den buy button gedrückt...1800.- euro...geil man...Hoffe das bald alle teile bei R2 Bike verfügbar sind und das päckli bei mir ankommt. Hab ja jetzt 3 wochen zusätzlich zeit zum schrauben...schalalaaa


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2013)

was alles?


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2013)

Ein Lightweight hinterrad?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was alles?



So einiges...hope steuersatz, BOR XC kurbel, ESI grips, schnellspanner, u.s.w.

dazu kommt noch nen neuen LRS mit POP felgen...360g die felge.
werden mit meinen alten king naben vom rocky neu aufgebaut...

die dinger sind rel. günstig...das ganze kostet mich wieder nen vermögen aber was solls...wenn man unfall hat passieren halt soche sachen einfach so...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2013)

esi muss ich au mal wieder probieren. aber im moment bin ich mit den ritchey sehr zufrieden. mag die texturierung von moosgummy. habe da mit handschuhen einfach suuuper gripp und 7euro und 60g fuer das paar ist auch fair.

360g? naja... meine crest haben 370g... ich muss nur noch das 2. dt hinterrad auf x12 umbauen und die hope wieder auf qr9. dann hab ich die roten nippel am zaboo und die ganz schwarzen gaaanz leichtne am epic


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2013)

Finde die POP felgen bei R2 gar nichtklingen interessant, is aber Carbon oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
hier wird ja wieder richtig geklotzt, wie ich lese


----------



## Metrum (22. Juni 2013)

Moin Jens III!

So lang geschlafen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2013)

wir sind Gestern beim Nachbarn mit lecker Grillzeugs und reichlich Getränken u.a. auch Obstler versackt,
gleich wollen wir noch auf eine lockere Runde und das schöne Wetter ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2013)

sooo, die ersten 30g sind fuer 15euro gefallen: streche dt schnellspanner setzte syntace schraubachse. den 5er imbus brauch ich dank lefty eh


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2013)

und so geht das jetzt Zeile für Zeile weiter auf Deiner Liste,
und noch 15,-Euronen gespart.....lt. Liste


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2013)

jap... wurde gebraucht im bikemarkt verkauft


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2013)

Gruß in die überschaubare Runde!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 3 tagen auf den buy button gedrückt...1800.- euro...geil man...Hoffe das bald alle teile bei R2 Bike verfügbar sind und das päckli bei mir ankommt.



Ich habe ja gehört, dass der schweizer Zoll ziemlich lasch sein soll, sodass die dein Paket sicher durchwinken und du schon bald schrauben kannst! 




Freue mich schon auf das Projekt!


----------



## Metrum (22. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Gruß in die überschaubare Runde!
> Ich habe ja gehört, dass der schweizer Zoll ziemlich lasch sein soll, sodass die dein Paket sicher durchwinken und du schon bald schrauben kannst!



Und trotzallem recht gut verdienen soll um sich entsprechende Bikeprojekte leisten zu können! 

Moin Flo!
Alles gut?


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2013)

Servus Veikko! 

Leider nicht ganz - habe mir passend zum guten Wetter einen grippalen Infekt gegönnt.  Bin aber auf dem Weg der Genesung und guter Dinge, dass ich mich kommende Woche wieder aufs Bike schwingen kann.

Bei dir auch alles gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Juni 2013)

Na dann mal Gute Besserung Flo! 

Bei den ständigen Temperatursprüngen und der Gefahr sich auch stets in den Zug (nicht DB!) zu setzen ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn man anfälliger ist und es einen dann erwischt. 
Naja, hier gehts. Ich bin allein weil meine Gute in Annaberg-Buchholz ist und dort im KH Kinder unterhält. Ist da heute seit 8:00 auf den Beinen und wohl gegen Sechs zurück. Komme wohl gut zurecht und beschäftige mich mit Zeugs was gern liegen bleibt. Heute Abend geh ich dann wohl nochmal raus. Vlt. schaffe ich auch noch das Einkaufen vorher, also bis Sechs.


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2013)

> Servus Veikko!
> 
> Leider nicht ganz - habe mir passend zum guten Wetter einen grippalen Infekt gegönnt. Bin aber auf dem Weg der Genesung und guter Dinge, dass ich mich kommende Woche wieder aufs Bike schwingen kann.
> 
> Bei dir auch alles gut?



Gute Besserung!!!

Bin vom Rennen in Wetter wieder zurück.
Gut wars, gibt aber einiges zu berichten...später mehr dazu im Rennbericht
Bin aber gut durchgekommen. Die Erkälung hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet und ich konnte meinen Pls schnitt über die 3h und ca. 15 min bei 178 halten, also alles normal

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich auch voll zufrieden. Immerhin is Platz 14 bei den Herren herausgekommen. Bin ja dieses Jahr auf die mitteldistanz gewchselt und da gibt es stärkere Konkurrenz und mehr fahrer...
War aber ein sehr gut besuchtes Rennen, war echt beeindruckt, auf meiner Strecke waren insgesamt 426 teilnehmer


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2013)

Nabend!

Danke euch beiden, wird schon wieder. Ich bin ja hier mit körperlichen Gebrechen bei weitem nicht der einzige... 

Glückwunsch, Philipp! Schön, dass es bald wieder was zu lesen gibt!


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2013)

Wichtig ist halt nur, dass du wirklich nicht zu früh wieder aufs Rad steigst, lieber einen tg mehr Pause

Bericht kommt dann orgen muss mich erstmal erholen, warn verdammt hartes Rennen


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt, hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen ja schon und dann die Quittung dafür bekommen. 
Ich hab´s heute schon nicht zum Supermarkt geschafft, weil einfach jeder Gang zur Tortour wird, wenn der Kopf noch so verspannt ist.


Klar, die Pause ist ja wohl auch verdient!


----------



## unocz (23. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,
Kirchzarten leichter regen, gleich gehts los..........


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2013)

Hab gerade Bilder aus Italien gesehen... Hammer Wetter und ich ruiniert mir den Zeh! Hassssss!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Kirchzarten leichter regen, gleich gehts los..........



Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

Sry wegen Doppelpost...Rennbericht is fertig
http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?80-Marathon-in-Wetter


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (23. Juni 2013)

So vom XCO NRW Cup zurück,
war ein durchwachsenens Rennen konnte direkt am Anfang gut mithalten.
Das Problem war nur das ich eine Abfahrt nicht Trainieren Durfte wegen dem Streckenposten.
Dadurch bin ich zurück gefallen und wurde nur 17 von 30 oder sowas.
Aber dafür das es mein erstes richtiges XCO Rennen war bin ich damit zufrieden


----------



## Junior97 (23. Juni 2013)

Philipp habe grade mal deinen Bericht gelesen und muss sagen ich finde das auch echt ungerecht von den Passanten oder wer auch immer das war so etwas zu machen. Uns CC Fahrern wurden Nägel auf die Strecke gelegt, deswegen sind auch recht viele U19 Fun Fahrer gelaufen....


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

Hab das mit den Nägeln eben auch über Facebook mitbekommen. Ein Teil der Marathonstrecke soll wohl auch von irgendwem mit spitzen Pflöcken prepariert worden sein, zum glück konnte die strecke gestern da drumrum geleitet werden....

Fürs erste CC Rennen ist das doch ein super Ergebnis!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2013)

Ich bin in letzter zeit im training auch extrem vorsichtig... so wegen seilen/fallen... wenn ich so einen wi***er erwische... blutigschlagen, oder wegen versuchtem totschlag anzeigen...hmmmm entscheide ich spontan nach gusto!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (23. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin in letzter zeit im training auch extrem vorsichtig... so wegen seilen/fallen... wenn ich so einen wi***er erwische... blutigschlagen, oder wegen versuchtem totschlag anzeigen...hmmmm entscheide ich spontan nach gusto!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2



Zeig ihn an sonst ist der MTB'er wieder der fiese Hund


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin in letzter zeit im training auch extrem vorsichtig... so wegen seilen/fallen... wenn ich so einen wi***er erwische... blutigschlagen, oder wegen versuchtem totschlag anzeigen...hmmmm entscheide ich spontan nach gusto!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2



Du willst gar nicht mein gefluche gestern im Zeil gehört haben

Bin gerade dabei bei Ebay ne gabel zu beobachten...

Frage an die  Gabelexperten beobachte gerade ne 29er Racon Gold tapered Qr15 aus neurad. Scheint wohl ne OEM version zu sein. Gibt es an dem teil irgendetwas auszusetzen?
Bzw gibt es nen unterschied zu Reba bis auf die 150 Gr mehr?


----------



## Metrum (23. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Frage an die  Gabelexperten beobachte gerade ne 29er Racon Gold tapered Qr15 aus neurad. Scheint wohl ne OEM version zu sein. *Gibt es an dem teil irgendetwas auszusetzen?*
> Bzw gibt es nen unterschied zu Reba bis auf die 150 Gr mehr?



Frag mal den der schon wegen der Reba geflucht hat! 

Also vom 26er Gefühl her würde ich nix unter Reba kaufen. 
Die Standrohre sind auch anders beschichet, glaub ich. 
Ich habe aber nix gegen ne Reba! War damit immer zufrieden.


----------



## Junior97 (23. Juni 2013)

Ne Recon soll ganz gut sein habe ich gehört, Marcel hatte mal eine meine ich.
Und Reba geht nach dem Flatout Service bei mir 1a


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

Also die Gold hat wohl die gleiche Beschichtung wie die anderen.
Ma schauen, wenn ich die relativ preiswert bekommen kann schlage ich evtl zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (23. Juni 2013)

Nächsten Monat wird bestimmt wieder SSV bei Rose sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2013)

Die recon gold war auch in betracht. Aber ich hab die reba billiger bekommen 
Wichtig: gold! Die normale ist zu annaehernd 100% stahl

Aber vergiss den sche***! kauf ne lefty! (Ich will euch doch nicht enttaeuschen)

Die reba ist ok, wenn man nicht den direkten vergleich zu was gutem hat. Aber besser als die starrgabel ist sie grad noch 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (23. Juni 2013)

Also wenns die weiße Gabel ist und dies ja ne Gold, dann sollte sie für nen Versuch genügen. Soll ich mal bissel mit hochbieten?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2013)

Philipp, ich, Marcel und Chris, unser 4. Fahrer, sind zurück vom Heavy24 und können mit dem 6. Platz bei 66 4er-Männerteams glänzen. War eine super Veranstaltung und eine verdammt homogene Gruppe - das Fahren hat echt Spaß gemacht. Und die Blessuren halten sich nach 24 Stunden in Grenzen...







Marcel hat ein paar sehr stylische Aktionen gebracht...






Und das noch nach 24 h...


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

Super Leute!!!!!!

Diese Stahlbrücken sind aber nur im trockenen Spaßig


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2013)

Nicht einmal dann unbedingt. Wenn man von einer Planke auf die andere fährt, kann man schon gut wegrutschen  - ich hätte mich auf dem Teil einmal fast langgemacht. Hab's mir dann aber doch für zwei andere Stellen aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Juni 2013)

Und ich habe versucht mich einem Baum anzunähern. Der war aber nicht sonderlich nett.

War eine super Truppe und es hat alles gut geklappt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2013)

Jubhu! Morgen darf ich wieder mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren! *freu*

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Philipp, ich, Marcel und Chris, unser 4. Fahrer, sind zurück vom Heavy24 und können mit dem 6. Platz bei 66 4er-Männerteams glänzen. War eine super Veranstaltung und eine verdammt homogene Gruppe - das Fahren hat echt Spaß gemacht. Und die Blessuren halten sich nach 24 Stunden in Grenzen...


NIIIIIIICE!   


Scheint gut Spaß gemacht zu haben 


Chris hat ja ganz schön dicke Unterschenkel...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2013)

War einfach verdammt geil!
Super viel Laune gemacht, klasse Truppe gehabt und für mein erstes 24h Rennen bin ich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2013)

Wie gesagt: vor allem, wenn man sich unsere Ansprüche von vor dem Rennen anschaut 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Chris hat ja ganz schön dicke Unterschenkel...


Und da steckt auch gut was drin.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2013)

So wie ich die Ergebnisliste lese, waren wir übrigens doch 17 Minuten hinter Platz 5 und nicht nur ein paar Sekunden


----------



## InoX (23. Juni 2013)

Unser einziger Anspruch war ja eigentlich das Ding zu finishen. Wenn's gut läuft vielleicht noch im ersten Drittel aber dass es so läuft konnte niemand ahnen. Es wäre auch einiges mehr drin gewesen.

Ist mir auch noch aufgefallen. War auf den Monitoren vor Ort sehr missverständlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2013)

Richtig, das war eine Falschinformation, der wir alle Vertrauen geschenkt hatten. Aber so konntest du einmal mehr die Überführung hinunter 



InoX schrieb:


> Unser einziger Anspruch war ja eigentlich das Ding zu finishen. Wenn's gut läuft vielleicht noch im ersten Drittel aber dass es so läuft konnte niemand ahnen. Es wäre auch einiges mehr drin gewesen.



Naja, als ich mir das erste Viertel "gewünscht" hatte, erntete ich doch nur Hohn und Spott 
Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit und stolz auf unser Ergebnis. Punkt.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juni 2013)

hallo jungs

zurück aus Kiza.
hat spass gemacht mit Matze und den anderen anwesenden. 

albstadt wir kommen...wenn ich dann schon wieder kann und sonst werde ich wieder zum betreuer verdonnert


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> esi muss ich au mal wieder probieren. aber im moment bin ich mit den ritchey sehr zufrieden. mag die texturierung von moosgummy. habe da mit handschuhen einfach suuuper gripp und 7euro und 60g fuer das paar ist auch fair.
> 
> 360g? naja... meine crest haben 370g... ich muss nur noch das 2. dt hinterrad auf x12 umbauen und die hope wieder auf qr9. dann hab ich die roten nippel am zaboo und die ganz schwarzen gaaanz leichtne am epic



ja, crest ist in etwa gleich schwer aber nie so steif...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Finde die POP felgen bei R2 gar nichtklingen interessant, is aber Carbon oder?



Jep, carbon und sind die ersten die sie bis jetzt ausgeliefert haben. Gibt es im handel noch nicht. Mein kollege hat sie getestet udn jett nochmals 4 stück geordert. 2 für mich und 2 für nen kollegen...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Philipp, ich, Marcel und Chris, unser 4. Fahrer, sind zurück vom Heavy24 und können mit dem 6. Platz bei 66 4er-Männerteams glänzen. War eine super Veranstaltung und eine verdammt homogene Gruppe - das Fahren hat echt Spaß gemacht. Und die Blessuren halten sich nach 24 Stunden in Grenzen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coole sache und glückwunsch euch allen.
Super leistung...


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2013)

Achsoo hatte mich schon gewundert...
Sind die den. Preiswerter als die von Alchemist und Co?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Richtig, das war eine Falschinformation, der wir alle Vertrauen geschenkt hatten. Aber so konntest du einmal mehr die Überführung hinunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist jetzt im Endeffekt auch egal. 71 Runden auf der Strecke sind IRRE


----------



## InoX (23. Juni 2013)

Können wir auch sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juni 2013)

preis liegt in etwa bei 600.- Sfr.. Ein kompletter aufbau mit Hope naben um die 1900.- Sfr...

hier kann man mehr davon lesen mit bildern...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fusion-World-Gmbh/120987914758689?fref=ts


----------



## InoX (23. Juni 2013)

Ich muss jetzt endlich schlafen. Wecker klingelt um 5:30.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2013)

Meiner auch...gn8

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2013)

Hammer (!!!) Foto von Marcels' Sprung!  Wow !!!

Jungs, liebe Grüsse aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm.
Für die Woche sind teilweise 4 - 7 Grad und Schnee gemeldet... Uff!

Heute war's schonmal goil.

Gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Juni 2013)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2013)

Nabend Männer,
schön das Alle wieder einigermaßen Heil zu Hause angekommen sind und auch ordentliche Ergebnisse eingefahren haben.

Ich bin auch relativ Heil vom ersten MA dieses Jahr zurück, es ist ein guter 7te Platz v. 16 (13Min bis zum Dritten)in meiner Ak geworden. Es war ein schönes Rennen bei super Wetter über 56km/1400Hm/18er Schnitt,
 bei dem es mich kurz vor Ziel bei voller Fahrt unter einem Weidezaundraht durchgekugelt hat als ich mit der Pedale direkt auf einen Stein gekommen bin und mich ausgehoben hat. Danach zuckte mein Oberschenkel und wollte zumachen....aber nicht mit mir....einfach im Wiegetritt auskurieren und ignorieren
Bis Seiffen muss ich unbedingt noch ein bissel an der Kondition arbeiten


----------



## cpprelude (24. Juni 2013)

Gratuliere allen die heil im Ziel angekommen sind und Erfolge eingefahren haben.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Sauber Jens!
Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch, so muss das 

Guten Morgen in die Runde!


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> preis liegt in etwa bei 600.- Sfr.. Ein kompletter aufbau mit Hope naben um die 1900.- Sfr...
> 
> hier kann man mehr davon lesen mit bildern...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fusion-World-Gmbh/120987914758689?fref=ts



Ok...das is weit ausserhalb meines Budgets

 @Jens III
Das is ja nen super Ergebnis Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

ich kaempfe gerade mit mir ein satz carbon felgen in china zu bestellen und meinen einen crest lrs zu zerlegen udn mit china carbon felgen und revos ein zu speichen... kommt wohl mit speichen auf ~500euro und ich bin dann bei ~500euro hmmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2013)

Also Chinacarbonkrempel würde ich nicht fahren...Wenn mal irgendwas ist wirds mit Reklamation usw schwierig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
seit langem mal wieder einen ordentlichen Muskelkater und der Rucksack ließ sich auch nicht schmerzfrei auf dem Rücken tragen....in Gürtelhöhe wird es jetzt ein bisschen Blau
ev. finde ich noch ein paar Bilder beim Veranstalter


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2013)

moin, 
nette berichte und fotos !!!!
in kiza war es auch nicht schlecht wobei ich ziemlich schnell von krämpfen geplagt war, weiß nicht warum aber ich hab am anfang einfach zu schnell gas gegeben.
@ jens, du hast einfach nen top betreuer abgegeben, weiter so


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> nette berichte und fotos !!!!
> in kiza war es auch nicht schlecht wobei ich ziemlich schnell von krämpfen geplagt war, weiß nicht warum aber ich hab am anfang einfach zu schnell gas gegeben.
> @ jens, du hast einfach nen top betreuer abgegeben, weiter so



Ich denke ich weiss warum du krämpfe hattest...
Naja, meien freundin gingja auch ab wie luzi am ersten anstieg

Nächstes mal gehts besser matze. Ja ja ich bin schon nen guter betreuer...da muss man den fahrern noch sagen was sie anziehen müssen um nicht zu erfrieren unterwegs

Hoffe mal, dass ich das nächste mal nicht nur als betreuer unterwegs bin. Heute das erste mal bei meienm physio mit dem arm und schulter. Das ist wirklich nen sadist der junge aber gut macht er es. Ist der gleich wie der meienr freundin mit der achillessehne.

Wenn es weiter so läuft könnte ich es bis albstadt schaffen, dass ich mit euch fahre...als betreuer und lastesel

Ich hätte da noch photos von den beteiligten. Soll ich die mal zeigen???;-)


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2013)

Hehe, 
Ja zeigs halt.....
Ich hoffe das klappt mit dir bis albstadt


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

@Crimson_: du faehrst doch tubis... bist du die 2.0er rara mal gefahren? und wie steif sind die 309er? kann ich die mit revos aufbauen?


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2013)

mein projekt ist gerade den bach ab gegangen. NINER MCR9 rahmen nicht mehr lieferbar bei R2 bike...

Den niner SIR gibts nur in white und tamale...passt mir ned so...shit man

Schon das ganze geld überwiesen. Schon schade, dass man sowas noch zum kaufen in der liste führt und dann kommt, dass er nciht mehr zu bekommen ist

mal schaun was es noch so gibt auf dem markt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mein projekt ist gerade den bach ab gegangen. NINER MCR9 rahmen nicht mehr lieferbar bei R2 bike...
> 
> Den niner SIR gibts nur in white und tamale...passt mir ned so...shit man
> 
> ...


Sehr ärgerlich.


Vielleicht geben sie dir ja einen guten Rabatt für einen anderen Rahmen... sozusagen als Wiedergutmachung.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2013)

die haben im moment janixgscheites anzubieten in stahl...

ausser den Tannenwald...da bin ich mir aber no ned sicher ob ichs machen soll oder ned...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_Crimson__: du faehrst doch tubis... bist du die 2.0er rara mal gefahren? und wie steif sind die 309er? kann ich die mit revos aufbauen?



Nee bin ich nie gefahren, Kollegen fanden den am 26er schon nicht so gut.

Ich kann nichts negatives über die Kombi 309 und Revo sagen. Im 29er Aufbauthread für Laufräder wurde mir davon aber abgeraten.

Bist ja ne Ecke schwerer als ich und lässt das Gas mehr stehen, solltest vielleicht einseitig was gröberes verbauen.
Denke aber, dass die Felge durch das große geschlossene Profil an Steifigkeit gegenüber der XMD333 gewinnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Hast du chance in nächster Zeit zu nem Festival zu kommen wo Sapim ist ? 
Wenn ja lass da aufbauen die machen super Preise (mehr über PN)


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Selbst wenn man nur die Materialkosten tragen müsste, würde ich das da nicht machen lassen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

Hmmm... Mit hat man am 26 er auch immer von pure revo abgeraten... Ging aber prima... 
Das gute: crest und 309 haben den gleichen erd -> ich könnte den nicht cxray Satz (sapim rund Speichen) theoretisch einfach umspeichen... Wäre dann ja nur Felgen und 2 tufo reifen... Hast du die reifen gekittet? Oder mit dem tufo Band?
Fett leichte 2.0 xc2 wäre schon geil und wenn der mal vom Wetter nicht reicht hab ich ja noch den clinker lrs...

Mal in mich gehen,... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Hab gekittet, so wie am Crosser auch!


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man nur die Materialkosten tragen müsste, würde ich das da nicht machen lassen...



Warum?
Was spricht gegen die ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

Teurer als selber machen 

Wir ist es bei fit mit defekten?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Teurer als selber machen
> 
> Wir ist es bei fit mit defekten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



NEVER !  aber mehr dazu per PN


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

Dann schick mal ne pm 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Was spricht gegen die ?



Gegen die spricht gar nichts, aber aufbauen macht Spaß 


Keine Defekte bisher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Gerade gabs das Sahnehäubchen 

Guckt mal wer bei VeloTotal am Sonntag bei der Verlosung die Uhr gewonnen hat....


----------



## Junior97 (24. Juni 2013)

Marcel du Sack !  
Immer gewinnen diejenigen sowas dies nicht brauchen weil se schon ne gute haben


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die haben im moment janixgscheites anzubieten in stahl...
> 
> ausser den Tannenwald...da bin ich mir aber no ned sicher ob ichs machen soll oder ned...



Tannenwaldrahmen finde ich persönlich einfach nur geil






War eben aufm Rennrad, hat die letzte Stunde nur geschüttet, naja wenigstens war es nur Nass und net kalt


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gerade gabs das Sahnehäubchen
> 
> Guckt mal wer bei VeloTotal am Sonntag bei der Verlosung die Uhr gewonnen hat....



Gratulierte,... Hab ich doch richtig gesehen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

ETWR räumt ab


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2013)

Huar!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (24. Juni 2013)

Diesen Tannenwald Aufbau habe ich heute auch im Internet gefunden und wollte es Jens zeigen. Und jezt hat einer von euch das Bild hier gepostet. Der Aufbau und das Rahmendesign ist sehr sehr schick.    

Ich bin glaube ich gestern das erste mal bei r2 Bike auf diesen Hersteller gestoßen, den gibt es doch auch ganz in roh oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Und noch ein Bildchen von andy_j hier aus dem Forum, danke dafür!

http://www.motorrennsportarchiv.de/andyjordan/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_8303.jpg

Zu groß als Direktlink, Jens zu Liebe


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juni 2013)

ich war mit rüdiger von Tannenwald schon im engen kontakt wegen dem rahmen. Bin mir aber immer noch unschlüssig. Gibt es auch in roh...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2013)

Nabend Leute,

ich weiß jetzt warum es "nur" der 6.Platz beim Heavy24 geworden ist....einer der Fahrer hatte zu wenig Bodenkontakt (Bodenkontakt=Vortrieb)

Danke Marcel für das "kleine" Bild



Schöner, eleganter Stahlrahmen


----------



## cpprelude (24. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und noch ein Bildchen von andy_j hier aus dem Forum, danke dafür!
> 
> http://www.motorrennsportarchiv.de/andyjordan/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_8303.jpg
> 
> Zu groß als Direktlink, Jens zu Liebe


 
Bist du das Rennen nur gehüpft?  Scheint so als hättest du viel zeit dafür gehabt.  Die hinteren Fahrer müssen gedacht haben warum der Vordermann plötzlich springt, obwohl es keinen Grund dafür gibt. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich war mit rüdiger von Tannenwald schon im engen kontakt wegen dem rahmen. Bin mir aber immer noch unschlüssig. Gibt es auch in roh...


 
Nüzt nichts, ich denke der Rahmen gefällt dir einfach nicht. Ist er dir zu klassisch?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> ich weiß jetzt warum es "nur" der 6.Platz beim Heavy24 geworden ist....einer der Fahrer hatte zu wenig Bodenkontakt (Bodenkontakt=Vortrieb)
> 
> ...



Gerne 



> Bist du das Rennen nur gehüpft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jede Möglichkeit mitgenommen 

Wer an dieser Stelle nicht abgehoben ist, war definitiv zu langsam.

http://www.andyjordan.de/?p=459


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
mit dem "nur" ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint......super Leistung von Euch
An der Stelle schweben sogar die Tandems


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2013)

moin...

impressionen aus Kirchzarten...
leider nicht alle fotos richtig scharf...

relaxen auf dem Camping 





Am nachmittag noch unterwegs mit den racern





vor dem start...alle sichtlich nervös





Tanja vorne und matze in lauerstellung





Matze alleine unterwegs bei km 58...Stollenbach





gequältes lächeln im ziel...top leistung von allen





und zu schluss noch dies...ohne worte...





grüsse und viel spass an alle heute...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2013)

Moin!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> impressionen aus Kirchzarten...
> leider nicht alle fotos richtig scharf...


Sehr schön!  





 V.r.n.l.: Deine Freundin, Matze, ???


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2013)

freundin Matze und mein cusin ausm frankenland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

Der sascha war krank, der sascha war krank. Jetzt faehr er wieder! Gott sei dank!!!
20min nach dem faeden ziehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der doc das so wollte 


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (25. Juni 2013)

hehe, 
schöne nette bilder jens 
ich schau mal später ob ich auch nochn paar habe ........

freut mich für dich sascha......


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2013)

Morgen!

Super Photos Jens!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2013)

Schöne Fotos !!!

Ich will auch wieder Campen, ich weiß nur noch nicht wo

Sascha, pass auf das die Zehe nicht am Fuß anwächst

eins habe ich auch noch


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2013)

Geil die Strecke war ja trocken

So ich mach mich mal auf den Weg in die Uni...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

ich seh gerade... specci verbaut in den roval laufraedern durchgehend revos... hmmmm


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

Die sollen aber auch brutal steif sein!


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2013)

Kommt auch auf die Felge an wa

Bei vielen solche Laufräder is ne brutal schwere Felge verbaut. Am schlimmsten isses bei solchen systemlaufrädern mit nur 24 Speichen. Da musste als Felge dann was total schweres/steifes verbauen und hast die Masse weiter aussen


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

Die Roval Carbon meint er sicherlich. Aber ein Kollege ist von denen zu XMD333 gewechselt und meinte es ist schon weicher, aber auch 300g leichter und endlich eine Felge mit Horn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

ich glaub ich muss einfach mal ein revo satz aufbauen... hatte mit denen nie probleme...


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre auch Revos. Allerdings habe am 29er schon eine ordentliche Vorspannung realisieren müssen, dass es anständig funktioniert. Also Skrupel die Vorspannung höher zu wählen, als von Notubes erlaubt sollte man da wohl nicht haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich neu einspeiche, ist es ja keine notubes sondern die frm309. Wenn dann will ich ja mal tubular ausprobieren... die frage ist nur, wie viel ich am fully davon habe... komfort hab ich ja
Sollte halt leichter und mehr gripp werden...

edit: mal kurz gerechnet...
crest 760g
240s  269g
cDale 133g
cxray 306g
alu nippel 23g
1498g
2 x rara 2.25 1120g
2 x milch 160g
2 x ventil  16g
2 x yellow tape = 20g
= 2814g

frm 309 700g
240s 266g
soul 125g
alu nippel 25g
revo 313
1429g
2x tufo xc2 = 1040g
2x tufo band = 80g
= 2549g

also ~250g wenn ich die schmalen leichten tufos nimm... mit rara oder xc4 nur noch 90g...

klingt net soooo drall :/

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der sascha war krank, der sascha war krank. Jetzt faehr er wieder! Gott sei dank!!!
> 20min nach dem faeden ziehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der doc das so wollte
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2




Wenn meiner sehen würde was ich schon wieder alles mache hätte er mich sicher auch nicht nochmals 4 wochen arbeitsunfähig geschrieben...

heute geh ich mal auf die strasse um zu testen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> freundin Matze und mein cusin ausm frankenland...


Ah, cool, danke!


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn ich neu einspeiche, ist es ja keine notubes sondern die frm309. Wenn dann will ich ja mal tubular ausprobieren... die frage ist nur, wie viel ich am fully davon habe... komfort hab ich ja
> Sollte halt leichter und mehr gripp werden...



Wenn Du Tufos fahren willst, kannst Du Dir Tubulars ehrlich gesagt auch sparen. Die haben zwar einige Vorteile gegenüber den klassischen Schlauchreifen, aber das betrifft eher den Pannenfall. Die Performance ist mit einem echten Schlauchreifen ala Dugast oder Challenge aber nicht zu vergleichen, schon gar nicht bei der günstigen "Prima"-Version. Das Tufo-Band würde ich mir auch sparen, das funktioniert zwar mittlerweile ganz gut, man bekommt es aber nie wieder von der Felge herunter und punktuell wandert der Dreck rein, so dass es dort nicht mehr richtig klebt.

Ich persönlich fahre Schlauchis nur noch auf dem Crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

ich denke auch, das ich gerade mit dem epic nicht wirklich viel vorteile habe... auser das ich mal sontan gute 400-500euro hinlegen darf... :/


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich denke auch, das ich gerade mit dem epic nicht wirklich viel vorteile habe... auser das ich mal sontan gute 400-500euro hinlegen darf... :/




Naja, je schmaler der Reifen, desto mehr Vorteile bei Tubular. Aber den Sinn von 50mm Pellen sehe ich nicht wirklich. Das fährt sich selbst mit Dugast nicht viel anders, als ein guter Clincher mit Tubelesssystem. Den Hype um Tubular im XC kann ich daher auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

richtig und bevor ich mir fuer 400-500eu einen tubular satz mache und dann mit 2.0er fahre, kann ich auch gleich auf die crest renegade sworks drauf machen. sollte ich leichter sein und billiger. und so pannen sicher wie ein tubular im marathon immer


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2013)

Tubular ohne Techzone würde ich auch net fahren...


----------



## Junior97 (25. Juni 2013)

Du fährst doch jetzt die Michelin Reifen phillip oder ?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2013)

genau 2 wochen ist es her als ich auf die schnauze fiel

Heute hats mich das erste mal gepackt raus zu gehen. Natürlich nur auf der strasse. Gelände ist no ned. Das macht mein ellenbogen und schulter noch nicht mit.

Es hat trotzdem spass gemacht. Man fühlt sich wieder bischen freier...

weil der BOR LRS vorne nun ireparabel ist hab ich den funworks montiert. Darum auch die anderen reifen.

Was meint ihr wieviel gewichtsersparnis habe ich wenn  ichvon 3x9 auf 2x10 wechsle??
habe jetzt nachdem das neue projekt ins wasser gefallen ist noch ne XTR 10fach kassette, XTR schaltwerk/umwerfer/shifter zu viel. 24/38 kettenblätter auf die next wenns passt.

Die blaue formula race erspart mir auch noch was gegenüber der R1/X die jetzt drauf ist.

leichterer vorbau/stütze ist bestellt. 
So wie hier wiegt es nun 9,6kg mit michelin schläuche

sobald die DT swiss da ist kommt die wieder rein für den komfort.

am schluss hoffe ich, dass ich wieder auf die 10,4 oder weiter drunter komme.





gruss Jens


----------



## Junior97 (25. Juni 2013)

sind die Maxxis reifen nicht recht schwer ?


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Du fährst doch jetzt die Michelin Reifen phillip oder ?



Unter anderem ja


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> sind die Maxxis reifen nicht recht schwer ?



Ikon vorne und aspen hinten beide 520g...das geht noch denke ich.

hab ja noch die michelin mit 470g zu hause wollte aber nicht auch noch die reifen wechseln...


----------



## Metrum (25. Juni 2013)

Was mir bei deinem Steelecht auffällt ist die schlaue Position des Flaschenhalters! 
Warum sind andere nicht auch so schlau? 
Habe heute mal die BlackMambas draufgezogen, bin aber nicht zum fahren gekommen. Sind zwar arge Dackelspalter (was ich nicht mag) aber sehen flink aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht weil man dann schlecht 2 Falschen reinbekommt?


----------



## Junior97 (25. Juni 2013)

Man kommt da auch nicht so gut dran bei kleinen Flaschen oder ? Aber an sich ist das ne schlaue Position


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

Hmmm ich hab eben im blauen gesehen das checky die ryde mc1 mit regis fährt,... Wäre auch mal was... Leichter lrs für leichte trockene stecken...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn die bei checky halten, halten die wohl überall


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

Ja,... Aber hier einen alle, das die weich wie butter sind...
Mal schauen was checky schreibt... So für Kinderrennen wie kiza oder fuwa...
Die crest sollen mit etwas über 80kg ja auch schon grenzwertig sein,... Aber ich Prügel die nur so über die trails... Aber ja ich hab sie selber eingespeicht...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (25. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil man dann schlecht 2 Falschen reinbekommt?



Ich bekomm im Scandal nur eine Kleine rein. 
Bei der Position vom Steelecht würde wenigstens ne Große passen.
Oder ich muss mir mal einen mit seitlichem Auswurf kaufen.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2013)

Ins Fuji passen mit dängeln sogar 2 Große rein.

Nur bekommt man die vertikale Flasche dann schlecht raus.

Ein Rahmen in den keine große Flasche passt ist ein NoGo!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2013)

eigentlich schlau. Ich bekomm da auch locker ne 1l flasche rein.

Dafür hab ich aber auch nur einen flaschenhalter. es gibt kein zweiten.
Um ne kleine flasche zu greifen brauchst du lange arme...wie ich

dieses salsa könnte mir auch gefallen...einfach ne klassische form.

hmmm...mal schaun...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich bekomm im Scandal nur eine Kleine rein.
> Bei der Position vom Steelecht würde wenigstens ne Große passen.
> Oder ich muss mir mal einen mit seitlichem Auswurf kaufen.



 nimm den von specci... gab ich am epic, ist top!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nimm den von specci... gab ich am epic, ist top!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja, den hatte ich schon deshalb im Auge aber bei unserem örtlichen Dealer gabs den nur in der Lefty Variante - ich will aber mit rechts trinken. Werde den wohl mal im Netz ordern.


----------



## cpprelude (25. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> dieses salsa könnte mir auch gefallen...einfach ne klassische form.
> 
> hmmm...mal schaun...


 
Das Salsa sieht ja nicht schlecht aus aber welches Bike soll dein neues nochmal ersetzen? Ich konnte es nicht so richtig verfolgen. Oder wird dein Fuhrpark vergrößert?


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2013)

Da gefällt mir das Tannenwald aber besser als das Salsa...

War eben noch bis 10 auf meiner feierabendrunde

Jetzt bin ich mal pennen Nacht Leute


----------



## unocz (26. Juni 2013)

moin,
also jens ich finde nen blauer tune vorbau würde sich erstmal nicht schlecht machen.....


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

tach! die ryde ist raus... die kann wohl net so viel. ich glaub solangesam, das ich bsi auf die shannon carbon (wenn sie mal wieder leiferbar ist) und dem umbau auf 1x10 nicht viel mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
anscheinend können wir die Dunklen wieder gegen die Klaren tauschen


(Brillengläser)


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin,
> also jens ich finde nen blauer tune vorbau würde sich erstmal nicht schlecht machen.....




Moin...du kannst gedanken lesen...schon bestellt gestern


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

hmmm... das salsa gefaellt mir mehr als das steel echt 

andere ueberlegung: hier gibt es nen user der 42er ritzel fraest. das (35eu) + ne xt kassette + 16er ritzel -> 11/42er 10fach ritzel sub 400g was mit nem type2 als 1x10 gefahren werden kann ... soll ganz gut sein.

dann braeuchte ich fuer die alpen nix umbauen... aber ich schleppe halt immer ~70g extra um... hmmmm


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2013)

Mmh Musste die überlegen...Ich würde bei dem normalen Shimano Krempel bleiben und evtl warten, bis es preiswertere Sram 10-42 Kassetten gibt.

War grad eben beim Krafttraining. Hab heute auf Kraftausdauer/Definition umgestellt....lief schonmal ganz gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

das Bike gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
http://www.falkenjagd-bikes.de/hoplitrs.html


----------



## Junior97 (26. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh Musste die überlegen...Ich würde bei dem normalen Shimano Krempel bleiben und evtl warten, bis es preiswertere Sram 10-42 Kassetten gibt.
> 
> War grad eben beim Krafttraining. Hab heute auf Kraftausdauer/Definition umgestellt....lief schonmal ganz gut



ja... vor allem verstosse ich gegen mein paradigma: nix das ganze jahr rumschleppen, das ich bei 2 rennen brauche!

warscheinlich wird es so kommen:
x9 trigger
x9 type 2 medium
2x xt 11/36 (oder xtr wenn es mich ueberkommt)
ultegra 10s kette.

FERTIG!


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2013)

Klingt vernünftieger

Hab überigens das nächste Woddy29erspezifsche Teil feddich:






ARX Team -17 Vorbau mit 3M Folie


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh Musste die überlegen...Ich würde bei dem normalen Shimano Krempel bleiben und evtl warten, bis es preiswertere Sram 10-42 Kassetten gibt.
> 
> War grad eben beim Krafttraining. Hab heute auf Kraftausdauer/Definition umgestellt....lief schonmal ganz gut



ja... vor alle mverstosse ich gegen mein paradigma: nix das ganze jahr rumschleppen, das ich bei 2 rennen brauche!

warscheinlich wird es so kommen:
x9 trigger
x9 type 2 medium
2x xt 11/36 (oder xtr wenn es mich ueberkommt)
ultegra 10s kette.

FERTIG! 

der falke kann was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2013)

Den Vorbau will ich auch. 
Ich bin etwas skeptisch, gespannt und lasse mich Ã¼berraschen 

Ich hoffe ich gebe das alles halbwegs richtig und nicht allzu einseitig wieder:

*Heavy 24 â 2013

 Am Anfang diesen Jahres erhielt ich die Nachricht eines Mountainbikers,  ob ich nicht spontan fÃ¼r einen verletzten Kollegen beim Heavy 24 im  Vierer einspringen mÃ¶chte. Kurzerhand sagte ich zu, obwohl ich nicht  wusste worauf ich mich einlies.

 Zwei Wochen vor dem Start lief dann die Planung auf Hochtouren und das Wochenende vom 21-23.07 war gut geplant. 
 Ich selbst habe mich nicht explizit auf das Rennen vorbereitet, sondern  habe ganz normal fÃ¼r die Cross-Country Rennen trainiert.
 Drei der  vier Fahrer sind dann am Freitag angereist, zusammen mit ihren  Freundinnen die hervorragende Betreuerinnen abgeben sollten. Den Freitag  verbrachten wir noch mit Techtalk Ã¼ber die RÃ¤der und das Training,  natÃ¼rlich bei einer Wurst oder einem Steak vom Grill.

 Samstag  stieg die Anspannung ein wenig, als der vierte Fahrer ankam und wir  zÃ¼gig die doch anspruchsvolle Strecke mit einigen Singletrails und  knackigen Anstiegen unter die RÃ¤der nahmen.
 Als jÃ¼ngster Fahrer im  Team durfte ich den Start fahren â 4er und 8er Teams starteten ca. 5  Minuten nach den Einzelstartern und Zweierteams. Der Start verlief  langsam und unspektakulÃ¤r, da sich das Feld noch nicht auseinander  gezogen hatte.

 Wir wechselten die Fahrer nach jeder Runde und konnten diesen Rhytmus auch das gesamte Rennen Ã¼ber durchhalten.
 Die ca. 8,75km und 121hm liessen sich zu Beginn in knapp unter 20 Minuten bewÃ¤ltigen.
 Durch die Online-Ergebnisliste konnten wir jederzeit unsere  Gesamtposition Ã¼berprÃ¼fen. Nach vier gefahrenen Runden waren wir bereits  auf Platz 17 von 67 vierer Teams.
 In unseren Pausen durften wir das  Essen und Trinken nicht vernachlÃ¤ssigen. Wir hielten unsere MÃ¤gen aus  einem bunten Mix aus Kohlenhydraten und Zucker bei Laune.
 Wenige  Runden spÃ¤ter zeigte die Ergebnisliste schon Position 12 an, unglaublich  â fÃ¼r unser erstes 24h â Rennen in dieser Konstellation hatten wir  Platz 15 angepeilt.

 Einige Runden spÃ¤ter dann der Schock, wir  konnten uns nicht mehr auf der Liste finden, waren wir disqualifiziert  worden? Nein! Wir hatten nicht weit genug oben geschaut und sind auf  Platz 7 vorgerauscht.

 Das Rennen lief recht unspektakulÃ¤r bis  zum Beginn der Nacht, die Strecke und die Wechselzone wurden leerer und  mit den Ã¤uÃerst hellen Lampen konnten wir auch in der Nacht Ã¼ber die  Strecke fliegen, bei unwesentlich langsameren Rundenzeiten von ca. 20:30  Minuten.
 Doch Philipp kam gesenkten Hauptes aus der Wechselzone  nach seiner ersten âNachtrundeâ. Beim Ã¼berholen langsamerer Fahrer hatte  er den Grip am Vorderrad verloren und war mit dem SchlÃ¼sselbein gegen  einen Baum geprallt.
 Der Rat der anwesenden SanitÃ¤ter war klar â ab  ins Krankenhaus zum RÃ¶ntgen. Gegen 23 Uhr fuhr er mit seiner Freundin  ins Krankenhaus und lies sich rÃ¶ntgen. In der Zwischenzeit fuhren wir zu  dritt weiter und behielten unsere Rundenzeiten bei, obwohl die  Erholungsphase um 20 Minuten verkÃ¼rzt wurde.

 Gegen 1:00 Uhr  Nachts erhielten wir die Nachricht, dass Philipps SchlÃ¼sselbein in  Ordnung sei, aber von einer Weiterfahrt vehement abgeraten wird.
 So drehten wir bis um 6:00h morgens weiter unsere Runden und behielten sogar unseren 7. Platz.
 Ãberraschenderweise setzte sich Philipp kurzerhand wieder auf sein MTB  und rollte durch das Fahrerlager. Er statuierte zu unserer Zufriedenheit  seine Fahrtauglichkeit.

 Wir waren wieder komplett und setzten die Jagd nach den PlÃ¤tzen fort. 
 Die LÃ¼cke nach Vorne war groÃ, doch wir schafften den Sprung auf Platz  6. Als nur noch zwei Stunden zu Fahren waren, konnten wir bereits  ausrechnen, wer wie oft auf die Strecke muss. Als ich zu meinem letzten  Wechsel und nur noch 21 verbleibenden Minuten in die Wechselzone kam,  war klar dass ich mit einer schnellen Runde noch vor Zielschluss eine  weitere Runde anhÃ¤ngen kÃ¶nnte.

 Christian machte es aber  besonders knapp und lies mir fÃ¼r die Runde noch 20 Minuten. Der Wechsel  lief problemlos und ich nahm alle meinen verbliebenen KrÃ¤fte zusammen.  Auf der Strecke waren grÃ¶Ãtenteils langsame Fahrer und niemand in dessen  Windschatten man sich hÃ¤ngen konnte.
 Als mir zwei Krankenwagen  entgegen kamen, hatte ich eine schnelle Runde schon fast abgeschrieben.  Doch ich lieÃ das Rad in den Trails unter mir arbeiten und schob meinen  Puls auf Ã¼ber 190 SchlÃ¤ge.
 Kurz vor dem Ziel traf ich auf mein Team die mir âEINE MINUTE!â zubrÃ¼llten.
 FÃ¼r das kurze RasenstÃ¼ck und die MetallbrÃ¼cke sollte das reichen. Ich  konnte noch einen kleinen Trick auf der BrÃ¼cke machen und rollte 40  Sekunden vor Zielschluss Ã¼ber die Zeitnahme.
 Die letzte Runde konnte  ich dann gemÃ¼tlich angehen lassen. Im Ziel waren wir Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich Ã¼ber  unsere Leistung. Wir konnten unseren 6. Platz verteidigen und fuhren  sogar noch in die 71. Runde zusammen mit Platz 4 und 5.

 Vielen Dank an dieses unglaubliche Team aus: Philipp, Christian, Christopher, mir und den Betreuerinnen Bella und Anne!

 Gesamtrunden: 71
 Fahrtzeit: 24:15h
 Gesamtkilometer: 621.25km
 GesamthÃ¶henmeter: 8591hm*


----------



## unocz (26. Juni 2013)

gut geschrieben, zwar ein bisschen einseitig aber trotzdem ok 

ähm fotos von den betreuerinnen wären angebracht


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, aber das fällt beim Schreiben gar nicht mal so auf 

Musst du mal Philipp oder Christian anhauen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn das schwierigste bei so einem Rennen?
Von den Kilometern und der reinen Fahrzeit ist das ja nicht so schlimm.
Ich denke, der Neustart nach den Pausen und die Müdigkeit wird das Problem sein. 
Habt Ihr euch vor der Runde immer kurz auf der Rolle eingefahren oder gings gleich kalt weiter?


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2013)

Krass das mit Philipps schlüsselbein

 @Jens

Also bei den 4ern fährst du ja auch jede Runde viel schneller als wenn du 6 Stunden am Stück fahren würdest.
Ist im Prinzip jedes mal wie die Startphase von nem Marathon...

Wir haben uns auch oft vor den einzelnen Stints auf die Rolle gesetzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Von der Taktik her müsste man vielleicht überlegen auch mal 2 Runden am Stück zu fahren.....wenn es gut läuft. Bekommt man das irgendwie geregelt.....wenn man auf der Runde entscheidet und noch Eine anhängen möchte?
Das würde insgesamt ev. auch ein bisschen Zeit sparen.


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2013)

Ne zwei Runden ist defnitiv zu viel. Macht niemand der wirklich ernsthaft vorne mitfährt, glaub mir, da biste froh, wenn die eine Runde zu ende ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Bei den Ersten dieses Jahr ist das aber so.....schau mal auf die Ergebnissliste
ich meine man nimmt noch ein wenig Schwung mit.
Das wär unterm Strich ev. eine Runde mehr gewesen.


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Von der Taktik her müsste man vielleicht überlegen auch mal 2 Runden am Stück zu fahren.....wenn es gut läuft. Bekommt man das irgendwie geregelt.....



Das bringt nix, durch den einen Wechsel weniger sparst Du vielleicht 15s-20s, dafür fährst Du die Runde 1-2 Minuten langsamer. Wir haben auch beides durchprobiert in Chemnitz. 

Ergebnis:

durchgängig jeder 2, nachts manchmal 3 Runden: 69 Runden gesamt 
durchgängig Einzelrunden: 78 Runden gesamt 

Wobei das Wetter beim ersten Mal etwas schlechter und eine Position mit einem anderen Fahrer besetzt war. Aber die Quintessenz bleibt gleich, wer vorne mitfahren will, fährt durchgängig Einzelrunden und das ist eine elende Quälerei, wenn man ein Team hat, dass die 9km 24h durchgängig in 16-19 Minuten durchschrubbt. Da hat man kaum Zeit für was Anderes.

Die 2 in der Ergebnisliste heißt lediglich, dass der Fahrer 2 Runden in einer Stunde gefahren ist, nicht unbedingt, dass er die auch hintereinander abgefahren hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Da sprechen die erfahrenen Hasen........ich hab mir nur mal so Gedanken darüber gemacht
Aber wenn einer 2 x /h gefahren ist, muss der Wechsel der Fahrer demzufolge unregelmäßig sein.

Ich meinte auch nicht Durchgängig von vornherein, sondern eher nach Gefühlszustand.


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber wenn einer 2 x /h gefahren ist, muss der Wechsel der Fahrer demzufolge unregelmäßig sein.



Ja, das kann schon mal passieren, wenn ein Fahrer eine Panne hat oder sonstwie ausfällt. Auf der letzten Stunde schicken manche Teams auch nur noch die schnellsten Fahrer im Wechsel los, wenn es sehr knapp bei den Platzierungen wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

wenn wir im 8er auf sieg gefahren sind haben wir immer im rundenrhytmus gewechselt... und gegen ende sind immer ~2leute nichtmehr gefahren, weil sie die zeiten nicht mehr bringen konnten. aber wenn es von vornerein abgesprochen ist udn die zielsetzung sieg ist, dann muss das so sein!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Ja das ist immer schwer sich die richtige Taktik zurecht zu rechnen, wenn dann was passiert was man nicht auf dem Plan hatte.......aber ein paar Sekunden können am Ende noch eine Runde sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

wir haben in finale schon mit 12 sekunden nur den 2. gemacht :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

das ist hart......bei insgesamt 86400 sek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2013)

Nachts oder früh morgens wieder aufzustehen und sich aufs Rad zu setzen, nachdem man ein paar Minuten die Augen zugemacht hatte, fand' ich etwas schwierig...
Essen und trinken hat bei mir ziemlich gut geklappt.
Ach ja, warmgefahren haben wir uns nicht.



unocz schrieb:


> ähm fotos von den betreuerinnen wären angebracht



Is nich 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Christian machte es aber  besonders knapp*



Immer wieder gern


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nachts oder früh morgens wieder aufzustehen und sich aufs Rad zu setzen, nachdem man ein paar Minuten die Augen zugemacht hatte, fand' ich etwas schwierig...
> Essen und trinken hat bei mir ziemlich gut geklappt.
> Ach ja, warmgefahren haben wir uns nicht.
> 
> ...




War natürlich nicht auf eine persönliche langsame Runde bezogen, sondern hatte sich ja so abgezeichnet, dass es knapp werden würde 

Jede Runde wechseln ist wohl definitiv am besten. Einfach mal zwei Runden fahren geht wohl kaum. Dann zerstört man auch den Rhythmus den man vorher aufgebaut hat.

Das Fahren an sich ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Durchschwitze Klamotten, viel Essen und Trinken, wenig Ruhe, das Aufraffen und bei mir die Magenprobleme (alle 20min zum Klo), waren heftig.


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der sascha war krank, der sascha war krank. Jetzt faehr er wieder! Gott sei dank!!!
> 20min nach dem faeden ziehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der doc das so wollte
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2



Das kenne ich vom Wochenende. Da ich beim Rennen mit etwa 30 kmh einen Baum umarmt habe, gabs den Verdacht auf Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich habe dann 3 Stunden in der Notaufnahme gesessen und aufs Röntgen und die Auswertung gewartet. Als die Ärztin dann meinte, dass es nur stark geprellt sei, habe ich sie direkt gefragt ob ich dann das Rennen jetzt weiter fahren könne. Da musste selbst sie lachen und meinte dann dass ich bei der Müdigkeit und den Schmerzen wahrscheinlich gleich den nächsten Unfall habe und wir uns gleich wieder sehen würden. Habe dann im Lager erstmal eine kurze Pause eingelegt um dann am Morgen wieder voll einzusteigen.

Schulter merke ich noch ziemlich und geschwollen ist es auch noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal beim Skilanglauf (Langstrecke) gesehen, das so eine Art Haferschleimsuppe aus der Trinkflasche genommen wurde....ist bestimmt auch kein schlechtes Futter und schnell verdaulich


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das kenne ich vom Wochenende. Da ich beim Rennen mit etwa 30 kmh einen Baum umarmt habe, gabs den Verdacht auf Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich habe dann 3 Stunden in der Notaufnahme gesessen und aufs Röntgen und die Auswertung gewartet. Als die Ärztin dann meinte, dass es nur stark geprellt sei, habe ich sie direkt gefragt ob ich dann das Rennen jetzt weiter fahren könne. Da musste selbst sie lachen und meinte dann dass ich bei der Müdigkeit und den Schmerzen wahrscheinlich gleich den nächsten Unfall habe und wir uns gleich wieder sehen würden. Habe dann im Lager erstmal eine kurze Pause eingelegt um dann am Morgen wieder voll einzusteigen.
> 
> Schulter merke ich noch ziemlich und geschwollen ist es auch noch.



Meinen fetten Respekt hast du auch dafür


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2013)

Mir wars unangenehm.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2013)

Gegen einen Baum zu fahren ist meistens unangenehmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das kenne ich vom Wochenende. Da ich beim Rennen mit etwa 30 kmh einen Baum umarmt habe, gabs den Verdacht auf Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich habe dann 3 Stunden in der Notaufnahme gesessen und aufs Röntgen und die Auswertung gewartet. Als die Ärztin dann meinte, dass es nur stark geprellt sei, habe ich sie direkt gefragt ob ich dann das Rennen jetzt weiter fahren könne. Da musste selbst sie lachen und meinte dann dass ich bei der Müdigkeit und den Schmerzen wahrscheinlich gleich den nächsten Unfall habe und wir uns gleich wieder sehen würden. Habe dann im Lager erstmal eine kurze Pause eingelegt um dann am Morgen wieder voll einzusteigen.
> 
> Schulter merke ich noch ziemlich und geschwollen ist es auch noch.



"DAS ist etwr!!!"

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (26. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gegen einen Baum zu fahren ist meistens unangenehmen



Jeep bin ich in Wetter aber auch


----------



## InoX (26. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> "DAS ist etwr!!!"
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

Scheiss... Zu spät aus dem Geschäft genommen... 40 Minuten heim und Gefühle 20 EB/Sb Sprints...boar! war mit schlecht!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2013)

heute das zweite mal draussen auf dem bike gesessen. 1h35min. Ging wieder ganz gut. das grosse problem wird der ellenbogen sein bis in 21/2 wochen muss das ding wieder gehen. 

habe aber nen sauguten physio der das wieder hinkriegt bis dann...denke ich...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2013)

an alle einfach fahrer ohne XX1.

Hier gibt es die lösung. Spart gewicht, da keine KEFÜ gebraucht wird.

sascha hier mein tip für gewichtsersparnis...

http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face...zanox&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=9975

greets


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

Kenne ich,... Aber meine e13 bleibt... Seit meinen Superman bin ich vorsichtig... Gibt auch genug pro dir liefert mit normalen Blatt und kefü fahren...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (26. Juni 2013)

Im MAtsch brauchste auch bei der XX1 ne Kettenführung von daher weis ich nicht aber geil sind die Race Face Kettenblätter !


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2013)

Im Fred von dem Worldcuptauglichen 29er hat der Threatsteller auch von einer runterfallenden Kette mit XX1 Blatt berichtet....


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2013)

ich denke die kettblätter taugen schon was. ansosnten würde man sowas ned für den bereich verkaufen. Ne runterfallende kette kann immer passieren. Kettenklemmer sollten aj auch ned passieren, gebrochene rahmen sollte auch ned passieren.

Ich denke passieren kann immer was auch mit solchen sachen.

nen versuch wärs aber wert. jetzt sollten sie noch 34er und 32er im angebot haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Also wenn wir vom gleichen KB reden....gibt's die in 32 +34 Z. bei Wiggle


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2013)

schon??? hab da nur was von 30 36 38 gelesen aber wenn dem so ist...hmmm wäre was mal 1x10 zu testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2013)

ich wuerde einfach ein normales + kefue nehmen... fahre ich schon lange... leider geil!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

was haltet Ihr von der KeFü


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Die hatte ich mal. Ist in meinen Augen die edelste, die es auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Moin Flo, das Du jetzt anspringst hatte ich nicht erwartet, aber wenn ich länger drüber nachdenke auch wieder doch .
Hast Du da einen Händler?


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Hi Jens! 
Ich hatte die mal über die Bucht aus den USA, war aber fast genauso teuer wie hierzulande, da sie beim Zoll hängen blieb.
Wo willst du sie denn verbauen?

Wenn du eine günstige Alternative suchst, wäre diese vielleicht was für dich. Macht sicher genauso ihren Job.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn, dann ev. als Ersatz für die Rohloff am Tandem auf dem 42er Blatt.
Die Alternative sieht aber nicht so haltbar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Liegt sicher am Foto, wie so oft bei dem Laden, ist ja aber auch CNC-gefräst. 
Paul Comp ritze ich dir gern mit einem Nagel ein, falls es dich beruhigen sollte.


Ist die Rohloff-Führung defekt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn dann musst Du " getestet by Flo" reinritzen 

Die Rohloff funktioniert wahrscheinlich noch die nächsten 100 Jahre, aber das Design von dem Paul-Teilchen gefällt mir besser.
Heute hat Bike 24 zurückgerufen....die neue Bremsscheibe ist unterwegs


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2013)

Na dann kommst du um den Paul nicht umhin. 

Wie macht sich die Bremse bislang?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2013)

Die Bremse hat jetzt erst 40km hinter sich und ist noch nicht voll eingebremst, aber selbst so spricht sie super an und bremst mit nur einem Finger so stark, das man auf Asphalt das VR zum Blockieren bekommt .
Die Griffeinstellung mit den 2 Rasterschrauben ist auch genial und ohne Werkzeug zu verstellen, d.h. den Druckpunkt und die Griffweite habe ich so eingestellt, das das erste Zeigefingergelenk über dem Hebel liegt und die Bremse nach 1cm schon anfängt zu Bremsen


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

tach! auch auf die gefahr hin, das ich jetzt pruegel bekomme... ich finde die paul haesslich.
ich bin mit meinen beiden auch optisch sehr zufrieden:
e13 fuers epic:





superstarcomponents fuers zaboo:





ach ja... mooorgen!!!


----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juni 2013)

moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha, Du bist doch Schmerzen gewöhnt .

Von denen, die ich gefunden habe ist die Paul die Unauffälligste(im Verhältnis zur Rohloff), ich brauche eine für das äußere große Blatt.
Reichen Deine Kefü auch über das große 42er Blatt?


----------



## baloo (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> tach! auch auf die gefahr hin, das ich jetzt pruegel bekomme... ich finde die paul haesslich.
> ich bin mit meinen beiden auch optisch sehr zufrieden:
> e13 fuers epic:
> 
> ...



Moin
welche Kurbel hast du den am Epic? S Works?
Hast du mal ein Foto?

Danke und Grüsse
baloo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> Sascha, Du bist doch Schmerzen gewöhnt .
> 
> Von denen, die ich gefunden habe ist die Paul die Unauffälligste, ich brauche eine für das äußere große Blatt.
> Reichen Deine Kefü auch über das große 42er Blatt?



welche? die vom epic? da stellt man die position ueber spacer ein...sollte also gehen. die am zaboo ist ja fuer bb montage, das passt genau auf mitte. die fuer sitzrohr motnage kann man auch verstellen (glaub ich).



baloo schrieb:


> Moin
> welche Kurbel hast du den am Epic? S Works?
> Hast du mal ein Foto?
> 
> ...



sram x0 bb30. mit dem 3fach spider + raceface soloblatt 34z:


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

hija! laufrad fuer luke bestellt:


----------



## baloo (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sram x0 bb30. mit dem 3fach spider + raceface soloblatt 34z:



Super Danke.

Hinten hast du 11-36?

Wie kommst du eigentlich steile lange Rampen hoch mit der Übersetzung?!?!
Fährst du mit der Übersetzung auch Marathons in den Alpen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

hinten hab ich noch 9fach 11/34 komtm aber bald 10fach 11/36. vllt aber auch die x01 
ich fahre in deutschland alles mit der uebersetzung. von xc rennen bis hin zu langdistanz marathons. alles kein thema. 
fuer swissbike und fuer sella ronde (wo ich dann wegen einer verletzung nicht starten konnte) montiere ich auf die schnelle den 2fach spider mit 39/26. geht ~40minuten und fertig... aber in deutschland brauch ich das net. und eigentlich waere es auch mal ein test in den alpen wert


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> welche? die vom epic? da stellt man die position ueber spacer ein...sollte also gehen. die am zaboo ist ja fuer bb montage, das passt genau auf mitte. die fuer sitzrohr motnage kann man auch verstellen (glaub ich).


 
Am Tandem habe ich doch die Rohloff, die funktioniert bestens, ist aber ziemlich wuchtig. Da dachte ich an was Kleineres fürs Sitzrohr.







Da geht's jetzt los, mit der Motorisierung der Kleinen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hija! laufrad fuer luke bestellt:



Ohne lefty?
Bin gerade noch beim Krafttraining sterbe grad bei meinen 90sek Sätzen


----------



## baloo (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hija! laufrad fuer luke bestellt:



gibts übrigens auch mit Hinterbau Federung! 
http://www.kokua.de/Seiten/LIKEaBIKE jumper/body_likeabike_jumper frameset1.html


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Du hier musste dich erstmal vorstellen, bevor du in die heiligen Reihen des ETWR aufgenommen wirst
 @Marcel 
du sachmal gibbet eigentlich in Neheim priority boarding für nutrixxion cup fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Kann ich dir so noch nicht sagen. Ich frage aber mal nach.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Das wäre super!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

@baloo: ich weis, aber der kleien racker soll erstmal linien finden... darum auch keine lefty  und hier stellt man sich normal vor...oder hast du das schon gemacht?


----------



## baloo (27. Juni 2013)

dachte das sei ein Thread mit WENIG REGELN


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2013)

Da musste Jeder durch....mit Fotos


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

wenig, aber nicht keine  hier ist sogar eine uebersicht der vornamen der "ueblichen verdaechtigen" ist doch freundlich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

SO, es sit vollbracht... das zeug fuer den umbau von 1x9 auf 1x10 ist bestellt... jetzt wird das rad ~50g schwerer, aber ich hab einen gang leichter und ein type2 schaltwerk... aber ich hab nur x9 gekauft... ich bezahle net mehr als das doppelte und spaare so gut wie kein gewicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> SO, es sit vollbracht... das zeug fuer den umbau von 1x9 auf 1x10 ist bestellt... jetzt wird das rad ~50g schwerer, aber ich hab einen gang leichter und ein type2 schaltwerk... *aber ich hab nur x9 gekauft... ich bezahle net mehr als das doppelte und spaare so gut wie kein gewicht *





Machst du noch Bilder?


----------



## Junior97 (27. Juni 2013)

Das Type2 Schaltwerk soll eine Kettenführung ja auch ersetzen oder ? Wäre es dann nciht perfekt ein Type2 mit einem XX1 Blatt zu fahren ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

bilder gibt es sobald das zeug da ist  es komtm noch das umruestkitt, das ich mein leichtes cxray hinterrad auch auf x12 umbauen kann (fast 60eu!!!)

ich WILL die kefue dran behalten. 
1. weil sich in tiefem schlamm wohl das blatt zusetzt udn damit kann dann die kette abfallen
2. muesste ich erstmal schauen, wo ich ein xx1 spider herbekomem und die blaetter sidn sack teuer.
3. alternativ blaetter fuer bcd104 gibts net viel udn direct mount geht mit der bb30 kurbel net
4. ich vertrau dem sche*** net und einen superman ueber den lenker hab ich schon mal gemacht... nene!


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das Type2 Schaltwerk soll eine Kettenführung ja auch ersetzen oder ? Wäre es dann nciht perfekt ein Type2 mit einem XX1 Blatt zu fahren ?



Fällt trotzdem teilweise runter..schau mal im fred 29er worldcuptauglich



XX1 ist ja type 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Fällt trotzdem teilweise runter..schau mal im fred 29er worldcuptauglich
> 
> EBEN!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das wäre super!



Ist nicht so wirklich raus, kann sein, dass man das kurzfristig am Wettkampftag erfährt.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Alles klar danke
Wäre auf jedenfall ne coole Sache. In Wetter haben die es so gemacht


----------



## baloo (27. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenig, aber nicht keine  hier ist sogar eine uebersicht der vornamen der "ueblichen verdaechtigen" ist doch freundlich so



OK, dann will ich mal nicht so sein.
baloo == Peter

Gruesse


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

halloooo Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

moin peter


----------



## Junior97 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Peter  
und Jungs wisst ihr was mit unserem Teufel aussem Taunus ist ? Habe seit 3 Wochen nichts mehr von ihm gelesen


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Ka heute morgen war er zumindest laut profil online

Marco melde dich doch mal


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Peter!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juni 2013)

sali Peter...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Peter der Große


----------



## Junior97 (27. Juni 2013)

Jens wollt bestimmt als erster Hallo sagen doch da gibt es ja so Probleme mit dem Internet


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juni 2013)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen, Peter!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2013)

Moin peter


----------



## Metrum (27. Juni 2013)

Mist - noch ein Schweizer!
Aber immerhin schreibt er vollumfänglich verständliches deutsch, sodass es bei den zwei Problemfällen bleibt. 

*Herzlich willkommen Peter!*

Jan, der Maggo ist doch im Urlaub und macht sich deswegen rar.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Ratet mal wer höchstbietender war...für den Preis auf jedenfall besser als die doofe Recon an der ich dran war

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-RL-F29-F...9z8rK6LBKdTp7Y1RjYf4Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Metrum (27. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer höchstbietender war...für den Preis auf jedenfall besser als die doofe Recon an der ich dran war
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-RL-F29-F...9z8rK6LBKdTp7Y1RjYf4Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Ich kaufe ein P

P-----pp  

Philipp?


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Jupiiii
Hätte net gedacht das Gerät zu dem Kurs zu bekommen, mein höchstgebot waren 253,33^^


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein P...



Falsch. Hier im Osten wird getauscht!
Richtig wäre demnach: Ich tausche einen Sack Zement gegen ein P. 




Viel Spaß mit der neuen Gabel, P----pp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2013)

Noch federt die Gabel nicht , wenn alles klappt....federt sie dann hoffentlich auch wieder aus


----------



## InoX (27. Juni 2013)

Naja für eine Evolution würde ich aber auch keinen Cent mehr bezahlen. Ist ja immerhin die billige Reihe von Fox die extra für Kompletträder gebaut wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2013)

Gz . bin gespannt, was du berichtest. Ich hab mich nun mit der reba arrangiert... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2013)

Geile sache phillip, guter preis


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Gerade mal rausgefunden, dass ich bis vor kurzem noch Vorlesungen mit einer RICHTIG schnellen Mountainbikerin hatte. Die räumt so ziemlich alles im NRW-Cup und bei den Marathons ab.

Ich hab mich schon immer über die braunen Arme in Kombination mit den weißen Händen gewundert. Wollte sie mal ansprechen, aber hätte ja auch ne Reiterin sein können


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Naja für eine Evolution würde ich aber auch keinen Cent mehr bezahlen. Ist ja immerhin die billige Reihe von Fox die extra für Kompletträder gebaut wird.



Wohl wahr, aber einzeln kann man die ja net kaufen und ne Reba mit tapered und Qr15 gibbet erst selbst im Bikemarkt ab 300 und in den einschlägigen shops momentan komischerweise gar nicht. Wichtig war mir die neuen Standarts zu haben, wenn ich schon nen 29er bastel



> Gz . bin gespannt, was du berichtest. Ich hab mich nun mit der reba arrangiert...



Bin auch mal gespannt...kenne nur die Talas mit 140mm aus dem Stumpjumper von meinem Vater. Ich werde ausgiebig testen...nicht jedes teil bekommt das Prädikat "madddaproof"... 



> Gerade mal rausgefunden, dass ich bis vor kurzem noch Vorlesungen mit einer RICHTIG schnellen Mountainbikerin hatte. Die räumt so ziemlich alles im NRW-Cup und bei den Marathons ab.
> 
> Ich hab mich schon immer über die braunen Arme in Kombination mit den weißen Händen gewundert. Wollte sie mal ansprechen, aber hätte ja auch ne Reiterin sein können



Dann los auf mit auf die nächste ausfahrt nehmen...sonne Gelegenheit bietet sich net alle Tage


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt...kenne nur die Talas mit 140mm aus dem Stumpjumper von meinem Vater. Ich werde ausgiebig testen...nicht jedes teil bekommt das Prädikat "madddaproof"...



 Gabel kommt gut, spricht wohl klasse an!



maddda schrieb:


> Dann los auf mit auf die nächste ausfahrt nehmen...sonne Gelegenheit bietet sich net alle Tage



Hab sie seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gesehen, mal schauen.
Ziemlich hübsch ist sie auch noch 
Hatte eigentlich nur nach den Gewinnern der Hochschulmeister im XCO geschaut und festgestellt, dass die Gewinnerin von der TU Dortmund kommt.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

> Gabel kommt gut, spricht wohl klasse an!


Das hört sich schonmal gut an.

Evtl kann ich nach der sommerlücke schon ein rennen mit dem 29 er fahren


> Hab sie seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gesehen, mal schauen.
> Ziemlich hübsch ist sie auch noch
> Hatte eigentlich nur nach den Gewinnern der Hochschulmeister im XCO geschaut und festgestellt, dass die Gewinnerin von der TU Dortmund kommt.


Mmh das doof-.- naja die wird die schon nochmal übern weg laufen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hasse die Sommerlücke...


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Ja is irgendwie doof, aber zumindest liegt die dieses Jahr bei mir in der klausurphase. Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht vor ner Klausur den ganzen Tag weg oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Wollte ja eigentlich noch SharkAttack Saalhausen fahren, aber ich hab kurzfristig ne Formel1 Karte bekommen...


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Boah formel1 is auch bestimmt geil!!!

Saalhausen bin ich dabei. Es gehen ja 5 von 7 rennen in die Wertung rein. Fahren tue ich zu Sicherheit 6 und ein rennen ist am Termin von Rad am Ring . Sonst wäre ich saalhausen auch net Gefahren, mag's eigentlich net 3 we hintereinander rennen zu fahren..


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Ich auch net, aber wäre nicht so ganz verkehrt vor dem Loch. Muss ich mal mit meinen Eltern besprechen. 
Eigentlich sollte ich ja lernen...


----------



## InoX (27. Juni 2013)

Die Fox ist schon gut. Ist ja genug die die ich am Giant hatte. Konnte mich nicht beschweren. Sprach gut an und war nicht auffällig weich. Die Steckachse fand ich ganz praktisch.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an 
Das a und o sind für mich eh die Laufräder... Die sollen schön leicht sein und der Rest unauffällig und eher sorglos


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Wäre auch wichtig bei dir


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2013)

eigentlich könnte ich mich ja mal als dauertester bei der bike bewerben^^
Wobei ich auch einige Sachen habe die schon ewig halten... Meine specialized Schuhe zum Beispiel. Hab ein Rennrad und ein mtb paar...jetzt seit 7jahren und die fahre ich immernoch


So ich geh jetzt mal pennen....morgen muss ich früh raus...
Nacht Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab beim 24h Rennen erstmal eine Schraubstolle von den Mavics abgetreten...


----------



## Junior97 (27. Juni 2013)

Die kannst du nachbestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. Juni 2013)

Wo?


----------



## Metrum (27. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> *Hab ein Rennrad und ein mtb paar...jetzt seit 7jahren und die fahre ich immernoch*



Sind deine Füße nicht mehr gewachsen oder bist du doch älter als du aussiehst?!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2013)

Bei Bike-Discount zum Beispiel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

Du sollst fahren und nicht laufen 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sind deine Füße nicht mehr gewachsen oder bist du doch älter als du aussiehst?!



Komischer weise hab ich seit ich denken Größe 44-45


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

deine arme mutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

Dei.e Eptern dachten bestimmt du wirst fussball profi, so wie Günther Netzer.
Oder phillipp konnt erst später denken?


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Eher letzteres
Bevor ich Fußball spiele kannste eher nen absperrhütchen aufn Platz stelle. Das trifft den Ball auf jedenfall eher als ich


----------



## unocz (28. Juni 2013)

Moin.


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2013)

Moin allerseits
danke für die vielen Wilkommensgrüsse!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2013)

Jens, du bist doch sicher schon seit 2h wach oder? 
Aber das Internet....


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

zur Zeit habe ich null Internet zu Hause........die EasyBox ist ausgestiegen.....hoffentlich kommt Heute noch Ersatz.......schneller wird es dann aber auch nicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Jens, ich telegraphier dir einfach. Dann hast du auch das Gefühl schnellen Internets! 

Guten Morgen _stopp_ Wie schaut es bei dir _stopp_


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Mir geht's gut  _stopp  _
aber bei Dir tut sich was  _stopp_
habe in anderen Themen geschnüffelt  _stopp_
das arme Gras  _stopp_
cool   _stopp_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Siehst du! Nur 12min zwischen den Posts. Zack! 

Du alte Schnüffelnase!  Naja, bei den ständigen Überflutungen muss ich doch vorsorgen. Ich sehe sonst schwarz für eine gemeinsame Tour in deiner Gegend, wenn ich dich an dein eines Video erinnern darf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Du denkst doch hoffentlich nicht, das wir im Flachen rumdudeln .....
hier werden Hm gemacht wenn Du einmal da bist 

.....aber im tiefen Wasser brauchst Du einen gut gefüllten Rucksack um den Auftrieb zu eliminieren  sonst tritts Du auf der Stelle.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Dann werde ich (mich) wohl doch auf mein Scion setzen. 
Ich pack einfach deine Satteltaschen-Werkstatt ans Bike, das sollte dem Auftrieb ausreichend entgegenarbeiten.


----------



## Metrum (28. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs! Bin im sonnigen Zwätzen, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Meinst du "Sonnig" oder so ähnlich oder "Luftlinie 5km von mir entfernt" oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Das Scion ist aber jetzt komplett? und so wie Du es haben wolltest....oder gibt es noch Änderungswünsche.....ich finde es so wie es ist schon perfekt

Veikko, was machst Du dort.......Paragliden lernen?


----------



## Metrum (28. Juni 2013)

Claudia macht sich da in ner Kita zum Clown.  Wollen dann noch weiter nach Tannroda unsere Ländereien abreiten. Regnet dann bestimmt noch, wie so oft wenn wir dort sind.  Ist aber ne schicke, bergige Ecke in Zwätzen. War eben ne Runde mit dem Hund und brauch Sauerstoff!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

moin..gerade zurück vom physio und arzt.

Physios sind echt die besseren ärzte man.

Ich fühl mich fast wieder wie neu...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Jupp, gewöhne Dich nicht daran....sonst willst Du nach jedem Rennen eine Behandlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

@ Doc: Da fehlen jetzt nur noch die besseren Biker, Jens. 
Schön, dass es bergauf geht!


@ Jens III: Das Scion bleibt so, klar! 

@ Veikko: Ja, die Ecke ist sehr hübsch. Können wir gern mal erkunden, wenn du mal wieder hier bist und das Bike dabei hast! Ich bin dort selbst nicht oft unterwegs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

jaaa... so eine physio ist klasse. mein blinder stoker ist masseur. so nach harten bergintervallen erstmal durchgeknetet werden...


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

Masseur ? 
Nö Masseurin ist besser


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du das nach einem Rennen brauchst......haste Dich nicht richtig angestrengt


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

signed!


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nach einem Rennen brauchst......haste Dich nicht richtig angestrengt



Versteh ich jetzt nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Weil man da platt ist


----------



## Metrum (28. Juni 2013)

Flo, ich hatte doch das Scandal im Auto! Ja, die Landschaft ist schön dort. Die Bauten weniger. Nun sind wir in Bad Berka im Cafe. Wetter hält noch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2013)

*Oha*, dann lasst es euch mal schmecken!  
Ich hoffe, Claudia hat sich für den Nachmittag dezenter geschminkt!?


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

Ja natürlich ist man Platt aber die kann mich doch dann trotzdem Massieren und mir mein Essen und so bringen   Ahahaha


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

kleinvieh macht auch ...
streiche:





und 2x




setze:


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Zu sehr fein!

Sagt mal Leute ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, welche Reifen ich auf 29er ziehen soll.
Sie sollen ordentliches Volumen haben tubelesstaugloch sein und vor allem nicht schlitzanfällig... Sagt mal wie sind denn die Sworks Reifen so?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Da kann ich nicht mitreden, aber auf die Antworten bin ich jetzt gespannt


----------



## unocz (28. Juni 2013)

ich fahre den sworks renegade seit diesem jahr und ich kann nur sagen das ich endlich 
"meinen" reifen gefunden habe. selbst bei feuchten bedingungen komme ich damit zurecht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

also ich hatte bis jetzt nur die control. die rollen wie sau! und sind auch recht sicher. aber kaput habe ich sie auch schon bekommen... DAS schaffe ich aber wenn ich bei mir in den flastrails richtig draufhalte mit jedem reifen...
sobald die bontrager runter sind kommen sworks drauf...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2013)

Meine RaceKings in 2.2 und Racesport sind klasse.
Der Captain als S-Works hat mega Grip! Also entweder RK/RK oder Cap/RK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2013)

s works Renegade im Nassen geht gar nicht, dann eher Fast Track


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

fuers nasse hat man den 2. lrs


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

Phillip ich empfehle dir was von MAxxis die halten gut und das ist bei dir ja nie verkehrt


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

najaaa... mit den aspen hatte ich net sooo viel glueck


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> najaaa... mit den aspen hatte ich net sooo viel glueck



Aufs 26er kann er sich schonmal Minion DH packen die halten


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

haha!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Einfacher ist es, wenn sich Einer mal hinsetzt und eine Tabelle macht

Name
Gewicht
Tubless-Eignung
Einsatzbereich (trocken/nass/allwetter...)
Karkasse
Größe
Preis

erstmal in Rohfassung.......wird dann durch individuelle Erfahrungen ergänzt 

Jan, Du hast jetzt frei und Zeit

achja, der Doc hat auch Zeit und Ahnung


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> fuers nasse hat man den 2. lrs





Aber in diesem Sommer fährt man meistens trocken ab und kommt nass nach Hause!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

meine antwort zu den reifen. vorne ikon hinten apsen. versuchs und du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Das ich bald 2 Lrs habe ist eh klar, evtl baue ich im Winter noch Drittsatz als tubular

Wie sind die maxxis denn in Sachen tubelessfähigkeit und schlitzanfälligkeit?

Bin froh, wenn ich gleich um halb 6 Feierabend hab, heute is Regenerationstagmal abgesehen davon hat das Bergische Wetter gnadenlos zugeschlagen es is eigentlich nur noch am regnen und die Temperaturen sind teilweise nicht mal zweistellig^^


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2013)

Ich wechsel doch nicht ständig Reifen?
Im XC einfach die Schlauchreifen, maximal Captain vorne. Im Marathon Raceking.


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2013)

Bei uns regnets mal grad nicht, die Lücke nutze ich aus und radle nach Hause!
Schönes Weekend.


----------



## BENDERR (28. Juni 2013)

war auch grad mal n bisschen aufm MTB.
nach dem schlechten rennwochenende bin ich etwas demotiviert.. dazu noch grade mal knapp unter 15°C - das machts nicht besser.

maddda, du hattest doch mal probleme mit deiner SID.
an wen hattest du dich da gewendet? sportimport?

ich glaube nämlich (bzw bin mir ziemlich sicher) dass mein casting verzogen ist.. weiß nicht ob ich da noch ne chance habe was getauscht zu bekommen (die SID war in nem 2011er canyon verbaut), aber versuchen kann mans ja mal.. ärgerlich, dass mir das nicht früher aufgefallen ist


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Einfacher ist es, wenn sich Einer mal hinsetzt und eine Tabelle macht
> 
> Name
> Gewicht
> ...




Die Idee ist echt gut wir könnten die Gewichte aus der Datenbank nehmen und das über ne Doodle Liste machen die aber nur wir kennen (Sascha ? Kannst du sowas?) Und dann trägt jeder die Reifen ein die er fährt und sagt wie die sind


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

Joop... Kann ich machen, wenn ich mal 5 Minuten Zeit finde

Heute endlich früher raus gekommen -> Kandel!

Und jetzt stehen da so komische Pakete

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (28. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Joop... Kann ich machen, wenn ich mal 5 Minuten Zeit finde
> 
> Heute endlich früher raus gekommen -> Kandel!
> 
> ...



Kannst die Pakete ja an mich weiterleiten wenn du die zu Komisch findest


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

Wie sind die maxxis denn in Sachen tubelessfähigkeit und schlitzanfälligkeit?

[/quote]

Habe noch nie probleme mit aufgeschlitzten reifen gahabt.
Tubless...no problem mit maxxis...


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Hört sich schonmal sehr gut an

Hast du die kombi auch mal nachgewogen?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hört sich schonmal sehr gut an
> 
> Hast du die kombi auch mal nachgewogen?




beide reifen sind um die 520g. Der aspen sieht leichter aus weil er weniger profil hat aber ist gleichschwer/leicht.

Der ikon hat wirklich super grip und der aspen erstaunlich guten grip auch bei nässe. fahre diese kombi schon lange immer im training.

Im rennen fahr ich noch vorne den bonti in 2,2er version. Gibts aber auch nicht mehr so leicht.

Darum, wenn die fertig sind gibts ikon/aspen auch im rennen.

Denke aber auch der renegade könnte was sein.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Hört sich auf jedenfall net schlecht an

Hatte mir dem Racing Ralph letzte Saison nemmich etwas probleme mit aufgeschlitzter Karkasse und Laufläche.....Deswegen wollte ich kein Rara aufm 29er fahren.

Zu was für ner Version muss ich denn bei Maxxis greifen?:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m356/k2018/maxxis.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

ikon top version...

*                                         Maxxis: Bereifung Ikon / EXC - 3C 29*2.20*



 
                                    110.00                                     

                                    Gewicht [gramm]: 543                                                                                                       *Artikelnummer: 551*Sofort lieferbar ab Lager bike-import.ch
14 Stk an Lager


                                         FÃ¼r Vorderrad und Hinterrad geeignet

    120 TPI / *Gummimischung 3C*

*Faltbar*

    Luftdruck max. 2.4 - 4.5 Bar

    1 Stk. in Lieferung


    Schneller und groÃvolumiger Rennreifen: Der Ikon Falttreifen von Maxxis
      Der Ikon Reifen von Maxxis ist ein Rennreifen fÃ¼r harte und lose BÃ¶den,  Felsen und Wurzeln, auch wenn es mal feucht ist. Super leicht mit  Triple Compound Technologie, groÃvolumige Karkasse und einem  leichtlÃ¤ufigen Profil-Design verkÃ¶rpert der Ikon alles, was einen  Rennreifen ausmacht und hat gute Chancen seinem Namen gerecht zu werden.
*CHF 64.25*




                Katalogpreis:
                CH

aspen top version

*                                         Maxxis: Bereifung Aspen / 62a- Exeption 29*2.10*



 
                                    150.10                                     

                                    Gewicht [gramm]: 533                                                                                                       *Artikelnummer: 660*Sofort lieferbar ab Lager bike-import.ch
10 Stk an Lager


                                         FÃ¼r Vorderrad und Hinterrad geeignet

    120 TPI, / *Gummimischung 62a - Exception*

*Faltbar*

    Luftdruck max. 2.4 - 4.5 Bar

    1 Stk. in Lieferung


    Ihr wollt einen Allround-Rennreifen, der sehr gut rollt, sehr leicht  ist, aber auch Grip in fast allen Lebenslagen bietet? Der ASPEN ist  MAXXISÅ½s neueste Antwort auf dieses Anforderungsprofil. In der  LaufflÃ¤chenmitte wechseln engstehende, leicht angewinkelte  Lamellenstollen mit kleinen, angeschrÃ¤gten Blockstollen ab. Sie sorgen  so fÃ¼r eine Neudefinition der Idealkombination von viel Traktion und  leichtem Rollen. Die Seitenstollen verlaufen in Fahrtrichtung gesehen in  Zweiergruppen von auÃen nach innen. Diese spezielle Anordnung bringt  deutlich mehr Grip in Kurven. Trotz allroundtauglicher StollenhÃ¶he von  Ã¼ber 3mm und sehr gutem Pannenschutz mit Silkworm Polyfiber Shielding  wiegt der ASPEN nur 460g. Zusammen mit der eXCeption Karkasse mit 120TPI  und der Ã¼berragenden eXCeption Gummimischung wird der ASPEN damit zu  einem XC-Rennreifen, dessen Performance absolut Ã¼berzeugt, weil  Fahrverhalten, Traktion und Grip optimal sind, der sehr pannensicher ist  und dessen Lebensdauer weit Ã¼ber der von Wettbewerbsmodellen liegt.

achtung im text von aspen steht was von 460g...stimmt nicht...rechne mit ca 520g

maxxis hat die gewichte rel gut im griff.

luftdruck: ich fahr beide mit ca 1,7-2.0 bar druck


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2013)

Schön das bike-discount es nicht für nötig hält meine Sachen abzuschicken.
Zwischenzeitlich sind jetzt die Schraubstollen für die Mavics nicht mehr sofort lieferbar und somit bekomme ich den Steuersatz auch nicht.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Danke Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wie sind die maxxis denn in Sachen tubelessfähigkeit und schlitzanfälligkeit?



Habe noch nie probleme mit aufgeschlitzten reifen gahabt.
Tubless...no problem mit maxxis...[/QUOTE]

Ich schon... 2 touren, 2 kaputte reifen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (28. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Einfacher ist es, wenn sich Einer mal hinsetzt und eine Tabelle macht
> 
> Name
> Gewicht
> ...




Ich fang mal an:

Name: Philipp
Gewicht: 70 kg
Tubeless-Eignung:etwa 5 m Schlauch verbaut.
Einsatzbereich: allwetter aber bevorzugt trocken und etwa 20-25 °C
Karkasse: Muss ich mal schauen
Größe: 180 cm
Preis: ziemlich teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2013)

Ich schmeiß mich weg 


Oida!







Nicht meins!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2013)

....Philipp


----------



## InoX (28. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg
> 
> 
> Oida!
> ...




Der Rahmen ist echt richtig schön.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Nur die Sattelstütze is echt Stilbruch



> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> Name: Philipp
> Gewicht: 70 kg
> ...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Habe noch nie probleme mit aufgeschlitzten reifen gahabt.
> Tubless...no problem mit maxxis...



Ich schon... 2 touren, 2 kaputte reifen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2[/quote]

fahren ja nicht alle so schlecht wie du...und wech...

und wenn du mit schlauch fährst nimm die michelin latex 26". di ehalten bei mir ebenfalls gut.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich hier zu Hause und auf einigen Rennstrecken zwischendurch mal abschnitte habe, wo ein aufschlitzen relativ wahrscheinlich wird, wenn die Reifen dünnwandig sind...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

@onkel_doc: dei mudda! 

Die ausbeute... morgen wird geschraubt!


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

erfreuliches Detail: es sind schon die neuen kugel gelagerten 

Geiles planet x


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

bei mir ist gestern ^ne schöne neue XTR 9fach kassette gekommen. Kommt dann an den race LRS von POP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

Xtr hab ich mir auch überlegt,... Aber ich Besuch ja 2 und dann gleich mal fast den 4x preis... Naja mal sehen, was noch kommt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juni 2013)

naja, ich fahr den pop lrs ja auch ned im training...von daher hab ich mir mal eine xtr gegönnt. Möchte ja auch ned immer die kassette wechseln...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Nachteil an 2 Race lrs... es geht ins Geld... Det Umbau auf xx1 wurde alleine in Kassette und Freilauf über 700 kosten 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2013)

Das is einfach lächerlich teuer mit der XX1 Kassette

Dann ein Matschrennen oder einmal madddaglück und du kannst nomma 260ocken für ne neue Kassette ausgeben


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2013)

Bei mit ist es Hall 2x 270 Kassette + 2x70 Freilauf...
Muss die Wade halt leiden!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Juni 2013)

moin

was ist denn das jetzt für ein "V" unten rechts im Bildschirm? Wie bekomme ich es wieder weg???

sascha: schöne Teile das Bild bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Sieht gut aus Sascha.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> was ist denn das jetzt für ein "V" unten rechts im Bildschirm? Wie bekomme ich es wieder weg???
> 
> sascha: schöne Teile das Bild bitte nicht vergessen



Mach ein screenshot und poste mal...

Ja, ich geh jetzt mit ner kanne mate tee in keller... viel zu tuen!
Super wetter (ironie???) und ich kraenkel bissle... 
egal! Ich schwinge dann mal den imbus!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (29. Juni 2013)

Moin und willkommen im aqualand


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2013)

nurnoch 3 monate regen, dann ist winter!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha viel Spaß im Keller.....und setze bitte den Helm auf, die Stahlkappenschuhe könnten auch nicht schaden

Zum Thema Regen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIjLom-xmUc&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLCACCE63EBBCF6F91"]Bodo Wartke - Regen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

Morgen!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> nurnoch 3 monate regen, dann ist winter!



LEtztens hab ich im Fitnessstudio gelernt, dass wir nur noch 2 Jahreszeiten haben: MIt und ohne Blätter


ICh werde heute das Univega mal auf hochglanz bringen und eine Stunde vorbelastung hab ich noch vor mir....dann muss ich wieder für die Uni krempel feddich machen


----------



## Metrum (29. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs! Heut regnet es natürlich auch. Gestern immerhin noch 80% des Rasens gemäht und dann schön Holz gehackt, da im Haus nur 14 Grad waren! Da fährt man Ende Juni in Garten und muss heizen!  Nun guckt mich mein Scandal traurig durchs Fenster an. Glaube im Keller schrauben ist heut die beste Art den Tag zu verbringen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2013)

Moin Veikko!
sperre den Hund aus und mach was Anderes


----------



## Metrum (29. Juni 2013)

Na dafür muss ich nicht wegfahren Jens. Wollt schon gern biken.  Glaub in Hohenfelden ist heut Triathlon, könnte ich ja bissel gucken, komm aber auch nur mit dem Rad hin weil die Straßen gesperrt sind. In Markkleeberg ist morgen Früh auch Triathlon, bin ich aber noch nicht zurück. Aber die haben eh ne Macke, bei dem Wetter ins Wasser!


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

Ob du jetzt von oben oder von unten Nass wirst is doch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2013)

Zur Zeit ist es hier nur ein bisschen am Nieseln, aber ich bin auf Arbeit....da ist es mir egal.....wie meine Frau bei dem Wetter Rasen mäht


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

> wie meine Frau bei dem Wetter Rasen mäht






Rad is geputzt. Jez gehts gleich erstmal gels kaufen und dann setzt ich mich mit meinem Unikram vorn fernseher...Tour de France is angesagt


Überigens aktuelle Platzierungen bei der Marathon WM:


> Team Topeak-Ergon
> Topeak Ergon Pro Team: Men elite FZ5 - Alban, Sauser, Paez in the lead.
> women elite FZ3: Dahle in front of Sally (1.30min), Süss/ Klemencic 2min behind on position 3/4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Moin Männers,

zurück aus Hinterglemm. Regen und Schnee.... *nerv*  , sonst aber gut.
War leider krank und musste 2 Tage aussetzen, aber trotzdem 5200hm auf knapp 80km geknackt.
Vorgestern das Hausalmrennnen gewonnen. 

Neues Projekt am Start:    







Hoffe JensIII und Flo ziehen nach... .


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juni 2013)

Aber sowas von!  

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Metrum (29. Juni 2013)

<p>Maggo, der Rahmen sieht schick aus auch wenn ich von der Sache nicht soo überzeugt bin. Ich frag mich wie Du das machst - bist im Prinzip 360 Tage im Jahr unpässlich, gehst an zwei der verbliebenen 5 Tage an den Start - und gewinnst!</p>


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> zurück aus Hinterglemm. Regen und Schnee.... *nerv*  , sonst aber gut.
> War leider krank und musste 2 Tage aussetzen, aber trotzdem 5200hm auf knapp 80km geknackt.
> ...



Sehhr Cooool!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> <p>Maggo, der Rahmen sieht schick aus auch wenn ich von der Sache nicht soo überzeugt bin. Ich frag mich wie Du das machst - bist im Prinzip 360 Tage im Jahr unpässlich, gehst an zwei der verbliebenen 5 Tage an den Start - und gewinnst!</p>



Ich nehme das Training ja nicht so ernst wie Sascha oder so, aber wenn ich fahre, dann nie unter 1000hm.
Auf dem Heimweg liegt ein 1,4km langer Anstieg, welchen ich immer im Wiegetritt und dickem Gang fahre. Bis zum Schenkelplatzen!
Maik kennt das von mir hier ; gute Beine liegen in der Familie.
Nicht zu vergessen, was ich den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit zu Fuß zurücklege. Das kann man kaum mit Laufbandtraining oder so abends nachholen....

Dort waren ja auch nur Hobbysportler am Start. So wie ich.

Trotzdem, dem Guid habe ich am A.... geklebt und bin am Renntag noch über Zwölferkogel und Pfefferalm knappe 1500hm gefahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2013)

es lebt!!! fettes gz. interesantes projekt 

ich hab alles verbaut... sieht gut aus und funktioniert net schlecht:





ich bin auch von der "cleanness" mit der syntace x12 schraubachse begeistert... sehr aufgeraeumt!





ohne silberne x9 9fach teile sieht es wesentlich besser aus:









sry fuer die kellerbilder, aber hier ist sche*** wetter und ich hab heute luki dienst


----------



## Metrum (29. Juni 2013)

Na ich finds ja toll Marco. Erinnerte mich halt nur bissel an die Jungfrau Maria.  Habe heut wieder was fürs Leben gelernt. Nimm keinen hohen, schwarzen Becher zum Zähneputzen wenn du nur paar mal im Jahr vor Ort bist! Als ich den am Ende ausschüttete kam ne fette, schwarze Spinne mit raus. War nicht lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

_Bereits schon bei den 29er gepostet:_

Letzte Woche in Saalbach....





Talschluß, gegenüber der Saalalm.





Berggrennen hoch zur Hausalm. 
Mit 4min Vorsprung zum Zweitplazierten gewonnen. 





Kollege auf dem Tallboy...





Und letzten Montag lag dann die Schneefallgrenze bei ~ 1500m...


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

Au das sieht nach Spaß aus!!!




> Berggrennen hoch zur Hausalm.
> Mit 4min Vorsprung zum Zweitplazierten gewonnen.



liegt alles nur an dem tollen Kettenblatt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Servus Philipp! 

Das mag sein...   Läuft gut! 

Jetzt hätten wir auch meinen alten Dachträger nochmal gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

> Jetzt hätten wir auch meinen alten Dachträger nochmal gut gebrauchen können.






Der is bei uns momentan fast jedes Wochenende im einsatz


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch, Marco! 

Sascha, das Epic wird immer besser.

Ich war heute mit Philipp 'ne Runde Rad fahren. Viele neue Trails. Nicht schnell, aber das muss nach vergangenem WE auch noch nicht sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2013)

Ja, mir gefaellt es auch immer mehr... bin gespannt, wie es sich bei den intervallen morgen schlaegt... hab noch ein paar kom zum zurreuck holen (strava)

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2013)

Danke, Christian!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2013)

Sauber Maggo! Sieht sehr gut aus, da bin ich schon neidisch 

Das Epic wird immer besser, obwohl schon sehr nah an einem Racebike, das ich auch fahren würde.

@ Sascha: Sag mal wie lange hats bei dir gedauert, bis das Paket von velototal da war? Hab denen meine Adresse gemailt, aber noch nichts von denen gehört.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2013)

Hmmm waren 2tage...max!
Als naechstes kommt mal noch eine 140er hinten dran... weniger wegen gewicht... ich hasse adapterkacke!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> zurück aus Hinterglemm. Regen und Schnee.... *nerv*  , sonst aber gut.
> War leider krank und musste 2 Tage aussetzen, aber trotzdem 5200hm auf knapp 80km geknackt.
> ...


FETT!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2013)

hallo jungs...

hab auch kleiner-dienst dieses wochenende...hat aber noch für 1h50min training gereicht.

bischen gelände war schon dabei...


----------



## unocz (29. Juni 2013)

Na also jens, es geht aufwärts


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2013)

die lok für meine freundin kommt so langsam in schwung. Hoffe es reicht bis dann...

woher hast du eigntlich deien schnellen specireifen her?? Bringst mir welche mit nach albstadt??


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Juni 2013)

N'abend 

Jemand in Großalmerode morgen dabei?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2013)

War ich letztes Jahr, war gut!

Hab aber heute lange für unseren eigenen Marathon abgeflattert. Ist natürlich klar wo ich dann am Start stehe


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Juni 2013)

Okay... bin die Strecke am Mittwoch abgefahren, wird bestimmt spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> War ich letztes Jahr, war gut!
> 
> Hab aber heute lange für unseren eigenen Marathon abgeflattert. Ist natürlich klar wo ich dann am Start stehe



Wie isn die Strecke so?bin schon gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2013)

Mehr Höhenmeter als letztes Jahr, mehr Matsch als letztes Jahr -> anspruchsvoller!
Und auch mehr Trails


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt letztes Jahr war ich ja net dabei...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2013)

Bei der ersten längeren Abfahrt solltest du die rechte Spur nehmen. 
Die Abfahrt erkennst du daran, dass der Schotter von viel Gras durchwachsen ist. Vielleicht fahren wir aber auch ab da zusammen?!


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2013)

Alles klar das is schonmal viel Wert danke 

Ich werde zumindest versuchen irgendwie an dich ranzufahren mal sehen, wo ich am Start dann stehe....
So ich bin jez mal pennen gute Nacht Leute


----------



## unocz (29. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die lok für meine freundin kommt so langsam in schwung. Hoffe es reicht bis dann...
> 
> woher hast du eigntlich deien schnellen specireifen her?? Bringst mir welche mit nach albstadt??



Leider gibts die aktuell nicht mehr


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juni 2013)

Grad mal Act of Valor geguckt echt nen guter Film 
Und bei den Rocket Rons ist das so das ich die als Intermediate Werten kann ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Act of valor war gut 

Specci renegade sworks gibt es bei hi bike.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

Morgen!

So gleich gehts nach Neheim, bin schon auf Marcels heimrennen gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Haut rein Jungs!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Fu!
Sattelstütze nicht lang genug.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Wieso, was hatte, was brauchst du?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Die KCNC ist nicht lang genug, mit 400er fast Anschlag gehts


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Bis vor kurzen hätte ich noch eine tollen mit etwas über 400 und nut 90 min insertion zum Verkauf gehabt... Aber die ist jetzt im Rennrad...
Ich kam die aber sagen wo es die für ~100 gibt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juni 2013)

Moin.


Marcel, haste jetzt eig. den Dirty Harry???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Höhö!


Soo ich muss jetzt zum Rennen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Bin die ersten rennen mit den epic sich nen guten cm zu tief gesessen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

65cm statt 72cm vom Tretlager geht einfach nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Du sollst nicht sitzen du faule sau! 

Aber ich kenne das Problem... Habe wegen fast 2cm die 160g carbon gegen eine 320g alu getauscht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

ne token baut länger und ist ca 160g leicht. ansonsten nimm einfach ne tune...420mm lang.

Moin überhaupt.
 @unocz
danke für die info...f**k

naja hab ja jetzt mal 540g leichte crossmark bestellt. wenn sie nur unwesentlich schwerer sind kann das was werden als rennreifen für jedes wetter...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...
> naja hab ja jetzt mal 540g leichte crossmark bestellt. wenn sie nur unwesentlich schwerer sind kann das was werden als rennreifen für jedes wetter...



red ich chinesisch? lieferbar ab lager


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> red ich chinesisch? lieferbar ab lager



Nein nein Sascha, hab ich schon gesehen
Hab die Crossmark schon lange mal testen wollen.

Die kann ich in der schweiz bestellen und es kommen keine gebühren drauf.

Wenn ich dann nichts passendes finde komme ich gerne auf den speci zurück...


MOIN SASCHAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

kk  also bei mir kommen die drauf, sobald die bontrager fertig sind 
cheers


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

das problem ist einfach wenn man mal maxxis gefahren ist, ist es schwer davon weg zu kommen. Und der crossmark war als 26er reifen immer richtig geil.

darum bleibt kein versuch aus bei maxxis zu bleiben

rocky mit specireifen geht iw nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

wenn es den larsen in 29zoll gaebe, waere das thema fuer mich auch durch. crossmark fand ich nie so toll und apsen hat mir zu viel loecher zwischen den stollen... da mach ich immer loecher in die karkasse :/

aber die gummymischung von maxxis ist schon super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

So ich bin zufrieden aus Neheim wieder zurück.  Platz 34 Overall und 12 Ak auf der 65 km Strecke is dabei herausgesrungen. Form gefiel mir sehr gut

Kurz nach dem Start(auf nem Straßenstück mit Führungsfahrzeug) gab es nen extremen Sturz mit mehreren fahrern. Konnte dem nur um Zentimeter entgehen. Wahren wohl auch schwerere Gesichtsverletzungen dabei. Son heftigen Sturz hab ich noch nie mitlerlebt. Immerhin hatten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 43km/h drauf und dann passierte das Tour de France mäßige anhäufeln und die Leitplanke war wohl auch mit im spiel


Marcel hatte etwas Pech und ist irgendwann später im Wald  gestürzt. Bin da kurz drauf an ihm vorbeigegkommen, aber war nix schlimmes. Er hat dann kurz Pause gemacht und konnte dann das Rennen zuende fahren

Mehr gibbet im Rennbericht, is einiges passiert heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Gz und weit sind gespannt, wie er sich aus dem Sturz und defekt verbot racen will

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Blut und Schweiß Jungs.

Sehr ärgerlich, das mir am ersten Anstieg der Umwerfer verklemmt ist und ich aus der Top-Gruppe reißen lassen musste. Eine Minute später wieder auf dem Rad und ich hatte die Lücke zu Philipp zu gefahren.
Im Trail traf ich dann auf einen schnellen Vereinskollegen der in den Sturz auf der Straße verwickelt war (einige Fahrer ins KH - gute Besserung und ein wenig Edelschrott).

Leider hat sich auf einem schlammigen Stück Forstautobahn beim Antritt die Kette verklemmt und ich habe bei ~30km/h einen Highsider mit Bodenprobe gemacht.
Die Fahrer zum Helfen habe ich weggeschickt und Philipp ziehen lassen. 200m weiter in der Verplegungsstation wollte man mich mit dem ganzen Blut und voll unter Adrenalin so nicht weiterfahren lassen.

Während meine Schnitte und Schürfungen versorgt wurden habe ich meinen Lenker gerichtet und Riegel + Wasser zu mir genommen. Nach 5 Minuten konnte ich wieder aufs Rad und der Schwung war ziemlich weg.

Gefühlt alleine habe ich mich dann doch auf die zweite Runde gemacht und ordentlich Federn gelassen.

Das letzte Stück an der Ruhr im Windschatten abgewechselt und nach dem gewonnen Zielsprint halb tot über den Lenker gefallen.

Nach 2:55h Platz 45 Gesamt und 16. AK.


Jetzt kann ich weder laufen noch kriechen und meine Seite tut von oben bis unten weh. Fehlt doch einiges an Haut...


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

> Nach 2:55h Platz 45 Gesamt und 16. AK.



Boah war das Herrenfeld nah zusammen. Hatte ne 2:51 und Ak 12


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Schade 
Aber ich Sag nur 1x10! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo Allesamt,
is ja wieder jede Menge Action hier
  @_Sascha_....schickes Epic.....würde aber keine 140er montieren, dafür aber ein Adapter für den Sattel damit das Gewinde in der Strebe und die Bremssattelschrauben nicht soviel Druck abbekommen.
  @_marco._..Glückwunsch dem Bergsprinter und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Aufbau
Wie lang ist denn die Strecke, mit wie viel Hm in welcher Zeit, gewesen?
Schöne Bilder
  @_Philipp_ u. Marcel.....Glückwunsch für die guten Ergebnisse und fürs Durchhaltevermögen....Super, aber da habt Ihr was falsch verstanden. Der Sascha sagte:





> Haut rein Jungs!


 und nicht "schlagt ein Jungs". ( Ein Sturz gehört hier anscheinend zum guten Ton)


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schade
> Aber ich Sag nur 1x10!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Gerne! Hätte ich heute bei dem Marathon aber definitiv nicht drücken können. Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob das überhaupt jemand drücken kann.




			
				Comfortbiker schrieb:
			
		

> und nicht "schlagt ein Jungs"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Ich kann da auch gerne drauf verzichten. Gar nicht auszumalen, wenn ich nicht an der Verpflegungsstation hätte halten müssen


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

Also 1x10 wäre für ich definitiv nix. Meine 26/32 habe ich heute auch gebraucht....
Gut am Freeridehardtaill hab ich nen 32er Blatt und hinten 11-36 für meine TOuren reicht mir das, aber damit rennen fahren?lieber nicht




> Ich kann da auch gerne drauf verzichten. Gar nicht auszumalen, wenn ich nicht an der Verpflegungsstation hätte halten müssen



Jau du warst verdammt schnell heute Hätte dein Hinterrad definitiv nicht halten können


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Auch am 29er hab ich 26/32 gebraucht. Ohne Sturz und klemmende Oberschenkel vielleicht nicht.


Ich wollte dich eigentlich mit durch ziehen. Aber in Runde zwei konnte ich dann doch nur ~ 1 Minute auf dich gut machen. Zusammen ins Ziel wäre mein Plan gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

> Ich wollte dich eigentlich mit durch ziehen. Aber in Runde zwei konnte ich dann doch nur ~ 1 Minute auf dich gut machen. Zusammen ins Ziel wäre mein Plan gewesen



Klar nach sturz is das immer sonne Sache. Aber als du da mit deinem Teamollegen losgezogen bist konnte ich unmöglich dranbleiben^^


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Christopher ist schon ein ziemliches Tier


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

Jau zwischendurch hab ich mich gefragt ob ihr überhaupt langsamere Fahrer im Feld habt, oder zumindest welche die im Mittelfeld mitfahren


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Nee sowas haben wir gar nicht 



(doch schon, aber die waren als Streckenposten oder Orga eingeplant )


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2013)

Mmh jetzt stehe ich bei Herren unter 13 und platz 37...naja evtl hat sich an den listen was geändert oder so^^

http://www.time-and-voice.de/mtb/neheim-2013/ergebnisse

Wahr man beachte bei den 100 und bei den 60km den abstand zwischen dem 1sten und 2ten^^ Da müssen sich dramen abgespielt haben


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Marathon-SetUp:







Stimmt die Ersten waren jeweils sehr dicht beisammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Marcel, hast Du etwa Dein neues Rad beim Rennen geerdet....ist alles heil geblieben?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Japs, bin davor nur 3 Runden um den Block gefahren.

Kleine kaum sichtbare Kratzer an der rechten Sitzstrebe + offenes Leder am Speedy


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2013)

Bei meiner Rolle letztes WE hat der Bremshebel im Oberrohr auch eine Schramme hinterlassen...nur gut, das ich die Hebel immer nur leicht anziehe damit sie nachgeben können


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

was soll das fuer eine strecke gewesen sein, das man sie nicht mit 34 auf 11/36 fahren kann? und dazu einen captain vorne???

ach ja, ich hab jetzt mal einen renegade sworks fuer vorne bestellt... der 29-1 war in der mitte doch seeehr blank. war bissle spassig in den verbleibenden schlammloechern.

ach ja... drausenbilder




ja, satteltasche (edco fuer leicht schlauch und die gaskartusche)... aber erste tour und prompt fast verlohren... ich geb ihr noch ne chance, aber dann fliegt sie!


----------



## Junior97 (30. Juni 2013)

Der Dirty Harry sieht geil aus Marcel ! Würde mir ohne Planet X Schriftzug sogar noch nen Ticken besser gefallen denke ich


----------



## unocz (30. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> red ich chinesisch? lieferbar ab lager




Naja das ist schom klar ! Aber ich dachte er wolle die wc edition


----------



## unocz (30. Juni 2013)

Naaaabend


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Naja das ist schom klar ! Aber ich dachte er wolle die wc edition



Die was? Sauser Gedächtnis edition, oder was?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

genau sascha... special edition. Der matze hat die an seinem...

marcel gute besserung an dich.

Philipp und Marcel glückwunsch fürs resultat. Klar Marcel hat schadensbegränzung gemacht und trotzdem hut ab vor der leistung.

Kann es sein, dass wir hier iw die seuche haben???

Nochmas an Marcel...SRAM fährt man einfach nicht. Damit hat man zu viel probleme im race. XTR oder XT drauf und die probleme verschwinden...

heuta war ich wieder 2h unterwegs mit freundin...leichte trails wieder gefahren. Morgen physio und ein weiterer schritt nach albstadt gemacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Ist an dem schlappen noch was anderes and erst, als det Name drauf?

Seuche? Kann ich mit dienen... Das letzte rennen das gut lief war im April

Ich mag SRAM !

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei meiner Rolle letztes WE hat der Bremshebel im Oberrohr auch eine Schramme hinterlassen...nur gut, das ich die Hebel immer nur leicht anziehe damit sie nachgeben können



Richtig so!




			
				nopain-nogain schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das fuer eine strecke gewesen sein, das man sie nicht mit 34 auf 11/36 fahren kann? und dazu einen captain vorne???



War schon ziemlich schmierig. Raceking wollte ich vorne da nicht fahren, hatte aber auch keine Alternative.
Im Training komme ich das Steilstück mit "Ach & Krach" auf 40-34 hoch. Im Rennen und gerade auf der 2. Runde kannste das knicken. Ich bin ja noch nicht mit dir gefahren, aber in Rennen habe ich nur 2 Fahrer gesehen die sowas  hochdrücken: Ben Zwiehoff und Markus Schulte-Lünzum 




			
				onkel-doc schrieb:
			
		

> marcel gute besserung an dich. Danke!
> 
> Philipp und Marcel glückwunsch fürs resultat. Klar Marcel hat schadensbegränzung gemacht und trotzdem hut ab vor der leistung. Und Danke!
> 
> ...



Doch schon, hatte ja nichts mit SRAM zu tun.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

sram ist einfach shit...sorry jungs...

auch wenn es gerade nichts damit zu gehabt hat. schon alleine das schaltwerk ist ein graus...

bei schlechtem wetter gibts nur shimano...und von schlechtem wetter haben wir ja bekanntlich genug im moment


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Ich wuerde auch net 40/34 sondern 34/36 als kleinsten fahren

Und gerade mit nem sram schaltwerk hab ich null probleme im schlamm... ich hab letztes jahr zum teil nix mehr vom schaltwerk gesehen... hat aber noch prima geschalten

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

SRAM funzt bei mir super. Wobei ich habe bisher 2x SRAM und 2x Shimano Schaltwerke zerlegt.

34T würde mir aber in der Ebene und berg ab nie reichen. Im XC-Rennen ist das ne andere Nummer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2013)

Das denken viele... ausprobieren!
mir ist noch keiner weil mir die gaenge ausgegangen sind weggefahren

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das denken viele... ausprobieren!
> mir ist noch keiner weil mir die gaenge ausgegangen sind weggefahren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2



bei der kadenz hats dich dann aber auch fast aus dem sattel geworfen

ich denk nen 34 kann schon reichen...auch auf nem marathon...bei uns hier in der schweiz reichts noch allemal...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2013)

Ritzelrechner sagt: 34/11 am 29x2.1  @_110_upm sind ~47km/h 

Laut Philipp hatten wir beim Sturz auf der Straße schon ~46km/h drauf, danach wurde es sogar noch schneller. Also für mich vorerst keine Option.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

Die rechnerei ist ja schoen... aber meine erfahrung sagt: reicht!
Vllt muss ich dochmal trittfrequenz zaehler montieren... kann ja sein, dass ich von 30-140rpm alles "normal" finde  

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2013)

Moin!


Ich würde mich eben ungern schon beim neutralisierten Start abhängen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

du ich zwing niemand dazu. aber du hast denk ich gestern gesehen, das es durchaus vorteile haben 1x10 zu fahren
und aus meiner erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das mir nie der maxspeed gefehtlt hat.
bei richtig steil tritt man eh net... und auch auf so "leicht abschuessigen" dingern, wo man einfach voll tritt hat es immer gereicht... frag mich net warum... wieso, zahlen... ist bei mir immer so gewesen. und da ist mir die "einfachheit" lieber.
das einzige wo mich 1x10 beschraenkt ist echt, wenn es alpin wird... wo bei ich mich kenne und auch mal so nen sche*** mit nem 32er und der 11/36 kassette probier... lernen durch schmerz und sooo 

acha ja... wir hatten es doch von sram und schmock:









aber ja, auch ne kefue kann verrecken. mir ist am freitag naemlich der kunstof "kaefig" der superstar am zaboo gebrochen... aber die war glaub ich ent 100% richtig eingestellt... und nach 2 jahren... egal! fuer 20eu komplett und 10eu der kaefig kann man net meckern. hat mir die kette auchweiter gehalten,... nur muss halt ersatz her! 
aber jetzt hab ich den kaefig in rot nachbestellt  glaub das kommt gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
und allen "Kurbelverbiegern".....Gras und Schlamm ist die beste Mischung von Allem


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2013)

Morgen Leute!


----------



## baloo (1. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> du ich zwing niemand dazu. aber du hast denk ich gestern gesehen, das es durchaus vorteile haben 1x10 zu fahren
> und aus meiner erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das mir nie der maxspeed gefehtlt hat.
> bei richtig steil tritt man eh net... und auch auf so "leicht abschuessigen" dingern, wo man einfach voll tritt hat es immer gereicht... frag mich net warum... wieso, zahlen... ist bei mir immer so gewesen. und da ist mir die "einfachheit" lieber.
> das einzige wo mich 1x10 beschraenkt ist echt, wenn es alpin wird... wo bei ich mich kenne und auch mal so nen sche*** mit nem 32er und der 11/36 kassette probier... lernen durch schmerz und sooo
> ...



Hallo Sasha
wenn ich das so von dir lese, bekomme ich immer mehr in Versuchung auch mal 1x10fach zu probieren. Problem ist halt, dass bei uns im Appenzellerländle halt manchmal schon ein paar steile Rampen dabei sind, da wäre dann eine kleinere Übersetzung schon noch cool, aber denke man muss es einfach mal ausprobieren! 
Sitz bei dir das vordere Kettenblatt dort wo bei 2-fach das grössere Kettenblatt liegt oder hast du die Kettenführung mit Distanzscheiben (oder so ähnlich) noch optimiert?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hab am zaboo eine xtr 3fach und dort das 34er in der mitte. Am epic habe ich auch einen 3fach spider montiert.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## baloo (1. Juli 2013)

bei der s-works 2-fach Kurbel müsste man wahrscheinlich etwas mit Distanzscheiben machen?! Sodass die Kettenlinie etwas mehr mittig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (1. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ist an dem schlappen noch was anderes and erst, als det Name drauf?
> 
> Seuche? Kann ich mit dienen... Das letzte rennen das gut lief war im April
> 
> ...



nee is nix anders (aber halt auch nen schweizer kreuz drauf  )


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> bei der s-works 2-fach Kurbel müsste man wahrscheinlich etwas mit Distanzscheiben machen?! Sodass die Kettenlinie etwas mehr mittig wird.



kauf nen 3fach spider und mach ein soloblatt in die mitte  
oder den xx1 spider...den gibt es auch fuer die sworks


----------



## baloo (1. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kauf nen 3fach spider und mach ein soloblatt in die mitte
> oder den xx1 spider...den gibt es auch fuer die sworks



XX1 Spider! Gute Idee! 

Übrigens, Christoph Sauser ist in Kitzbühl die Mausefalle mit der XX1 hochgefahren! Hut ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

das sind alle die vorne sein wollen 
aber alleien 700eu fuer 2 kassetten und freilaeufe war mir zu viel.
ich kann naechstes jahr eh warscheinlich nicht gorss in die alpen zum rennen fahren... von daher 
ach ja... 2 140er disk sind auf dme weg zu mir


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> XX1 Spider! Gute Idee!
> 
> Übrigens, Christoph Sauser ist in Kitzbühl die Mausefalle mit der XX1 hochgefahren! Hut ab.




zwischendurch ist aber auch er abgestiegen um die beine zu lockern hat er gesagt...da gabs dann auch 12sek rückstand...er hat sich dann aber wieder besser gefühlt. 

Hab das acuh schon gemacht um die beine zu lockern...funzt gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

ja, alban und peaz sind auch xx1 gefahren...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2013)

Also im XC-Rennen würde ich sofort auf 1x10 wechseln.
Mir ist klar das du mich nicht überreden willst und ich sehe auch die Vorteile - fahre ja selbst ein 26er mit 1x9 und Kefü.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

meine erfahrung ist das bei deutschen marathons es auch langt.... gehts in diealpen braucht man (ich jedenfalls) 2x10 oder xx1.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Der Anfang steht...












Das Dirty Harry gefällt mir gut, Marcel!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2013)

Danke! 

Und fettes Bike! Mach mal ein paar mehr Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2013)

Jau sieht sehr gut aus!!!


Hab gerade mal in der NRW Marathon Gesamtwertung geschaut. Die haben mir
fürs letzte Rennen keine Punkte gegeben. Hab da mal hingeschrieben...um alles muss man sich selber kümmer


----------



## baloo (1. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine erfahrung ist das bei deutschen marathons es auch langt.... gehts in diealpen braucht man (ich jedenfalls) 2x10 oder xx1.



Deine e13 KeFü am Epic, wie weit geht die runter? Hab bis jetzt nur die hier gefunden, und bei der reicht die Kapazität nur bis 32, möchte aber ggf. auf 30 Zähne runter kommen? Oder funzt das auch mit 30 auch noch?


----------



## Junior97 (1. Juli 2013)

Geht meistens auch noch


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Anfang steht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach das ding weg! Sonst bin ich bei noch so einem Winter gefährdet auch eins zu bauen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Juli 2013)

jap das Fatty ist cool paßt auch schön für den Strand...Oder im Winter schön am Strand....


----------



## Metrum (1. Juli 2013)

Sieht aber auch arg anstrengend aus mit dem fetten Ding zu fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2013)

....wenn man die mitlaufenden Hamster in den Reifen immer schön füttert....rollt das Rad  wie von alleine und erst Recht mit einem Bergsprinter obendrauf 

Nabend Veikko


----------



## Metrum (1. Juli 2013)

Nabend Jens!
Ich frag mich gerade was so ein LRS bei dem Ding wiegt? 
Wir haben euch bissel Gewitter geschickt, ist es schon angekommen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Erste Runde habe ich hinter mir....  Wooooooow !!!!

Kleines Kettenblatt, Umwerferadapter + Umwerfer, 180er Scheiben (auf dem Postweg) kommen noch.
Aber auch so ein Spaßgarant ohne Ende. 
Wollte nur ein paar Meter in den Wald rollen   -   Letztendlich war es eine kleine 5km Runde.














Ich bin schon MTBs gefahren, die mir träger vorgekommen sind.
Das Ding fetzt!! 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gewichte der orig. OnOne-Parts...
> 
> Schläuche   573g / 555g
> 
> ...


 
Der Marco hats nebenan mal veröffentlicht. Das Gesamtgewicht ist auch mal interessant.

Von wo aus kommt der Regen.....aus Richtung Leipzig siehts noch gut aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nabend Jens!
> Ich frag mich gerade was so ein LRS bei dem Ding wiegt?
> Wir haben euch bissel Gewitter geschickt, ist es schon angekommen?




Moin Veikko... 
Klick


EDIT:  Jens war schneller.

SERVUS JENS!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2013)

Da ist Er ja, fährt er einfach im Wald rum und hat Spaß
Nabend Marco


----------



## Metrum (1. Juli 2013)

Das Gewicht der Schläuche ist ja der Hammer! 
Aber sieht lustig aus das Ding.


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2013)

Boah das Ding is echt geil!!!

Meine gesamtwertungspunkte von der trophy sind auch da 
http://marathon-trophy.de/Wertung/Trophy2-13.htm
Is ein verdammt enges Feld dieses Jahr...bleibt spannend Wäre aber schön wenn mehr Herren die Serie auf der Mittelstrecke mitfahren würden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Fahre jetzt 0,8bar und das Ding rollt trotzdem wie Sau. 
Bin mal 3, 4 Treppen damit runter.... _woouuuzzzzaaaaa_, ..._Geilomat_!!!

Das Inbred habe ich geschlachtet...  Rahmen-Gabel-Set ist verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Erste Runde habe ich hinter mir....  Wooooooow !!!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Geil, geil, geil, Marco!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Juli 2013)

Nabend Constantin. 
Danke.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2013)

Moin.


----------



## unocz (2. Juli 2013)

moin marco und rest,

macht bestimmt laune mit dem ding aber rein optisch kann ich den dingern nichts abgewinnen :/


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juli 2013)

moin zusammen.

Och marco...da bin ich gleicher meinung wie matze...sowas braucht man einfach zu wenig.

Mal ab und zu fürn spass ok aber sonst...

dir gefällts und so soll es auch sein


----------



## BENDERR (2. Juli 2013)

moin!

schlechte neuigkeiten direkt am morgen: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/kirc...er-rechnen-ab-kritik-nicht-nur-an-der-politik

da ist die chance nochmal meine ultra-zeit zu verbessern wohl dahin :/
ziemlich krass auch, was da wohl hinter den kulissen abgeht bei den orgas (anfeindungen etc.)


----------



## unocz (2. Juli 2013)

traurig !


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
da sieht man mal wieder.....um so älter man ist  umso fauler und bequemer wird man anscheinend und wenn so ein alter Mensch noch durch "Jungvolk" von seinen Pfaden verdrängt wird ......da hört die Freundschaft auf
Hoffentlich ende ich nicht auch so starrsinnig


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2013)

ich hoffe das das pack bald austirbt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte es nicht so hart formulieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2013)

Ich formuliere immer so hart!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## unocz (2. Juli 2013)

Naaa end

Heute früh mit krämpfen aufgewacht,
Blinddarmreizung, wollen wir hoffen das es nicht schlimmer wird, sonst ist albstadt in gefahr


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2013)

sooo die erste 140er kam heute an:






arg... wie macht man sowas?


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2013)

Oo gute Besserung!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juli 2013)

Nabend! 

Sascha, meinst du die Schleifspuren? Könnten die von einem nicht passenden IS-Adapter stammen?... 
Zumindest angenehm leicht!


Blinddarmreizung ist übel. Schön kühlen, Matze! Gute Besserung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2013)

nene... die disk ist ok.

ich meinte den versauten blinddarm :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juli 2013)

Achso. Also sehe nur ich Schleifspuren auf dem Spider.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2013)

Nabend Männer 
nur gut das Matze einspringt, wo langsam alle wieder gesund werden , ......gute Besserung

Sascha, bist DU sicher mit ner 140er Scheibe....ich trau den Frieden nicht

Flo, ich sehe auch die Spuren auf der Scheibe.....sind aber eh bald weggeglüht


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Weg gluehen? Kinders ihr bremst zu viel
Ne ohne sche*** ich teste es mal. Hatte am 26er trainingsrad auch mal ne 140er. Finde das optisch top und beim epic kein adapter mehr. Suuuuper!
Ich knechte die bremse einfach mal 1000hm am stueck runter und schau mal.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (3. Juli 2013)

Dankedanke, ist zum glück über nacht nicht schlimmer geworden, naja die überweisung fürs krankenhaus liegt schon da.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin.  

Gute Genesung, *Matze* !


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

Moin! 

Gute Besserung Matze. Wenn du wieder gesund bist, dürfte das ETWR doch fit sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

moin

matze was muss ich da lesen??? geht gar nicht...
Wird gesund und dann ab nach albstadt...


----------



## unocz (3. Juli 2013)

ja bei so vielen genesungswünschen muss das ja klappen.
danke jungs!
wenn er raus muss, dann 3 tage krankenhaus und ca. 8 tage kein sport :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

das ist doof...hast du irgend was besonderes gemacht/gegessen?


----------



## Metrum (3. Juli 2013)

Moin Matze und Rest!

So ne OP ist ja heutzutage kein Ding mehr, bei der Tour fuddeln die das Ding ambulant aus dem Begleitfahrzeug raus, aber ich drück dir natürlich die Daumen dass du drumrum kommst und die Sache so abklingt!


----------



## unocz (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das ist doof...hast du irgend was besonderes gemacht/gegessen?





neee das ist es ja gerade nix ! aber ist denke ich so wie bei den mandeln, entweder es kommt irgendwann oder ned.

danke veikko


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

Matze, ich drück die Daumen.....das alles gut geht




> beim epic kein adapter mehr. Suuuuper!


Sascha, so einen richtigen Adapter hast Du doch garnicht am Epic....eher so ein "Gebastle" (das finde ich auch nicht optimal, weil das nicht gut für das Gewinde ist)
Fahr mal 500m Skihang mit der 140er runter, da fliegt Dir unterwegs die Leitung weg 
Ziehe bei Deinen Test`s , sicherheitshalber, Protektoren an.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ja der Sascha bremst erst, wenn das Rad wieder aufs Auto muss


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

och ich hab genug lustige stellen ,wo ich es testen kann. 
das mit dem adapter: das ist okinal specci. wenn das die gewinde schrottet, weis ich von wem ich eine neue sitzstrebe bekomme 

ich hab irgendwie weniger bedenken bei der hitnerrad bremse... die ist eh nur zum lenken da


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> och ich hab genug lustige stellen ,wo ich es testen kann.
> das mit dem adapter: das ist okinal specci. wenn das die gewinde schrottet, weis ich von wem ich eine neue sitzstrebe bekomme
> 
> ich hab irgendwie weniger bedenken bei der hitnerrad bremse... die ist eh nur zum lenken da


 
Speci baut sowas....na dann soll`s wohl so sein
Du willst auch Vorn ne kleine Scheibe dranschrauben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Überigens:


Die sind einfach am coolsten die Jungs
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4O0YdezehA"]Tour de France 2013 - Stage 4 TTT - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## baloo (3. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Überigens:
> 
> 
> Die sind einfach am coolsten die Jungs
> Tour de France 2013 - Stage 4 TTT - YouTube



 war wirklich geil zu sehen, wie die über die Strassen geflogen sind. Schnitt war glaublich um die 58km/h -> neuer Rekord!


----------



## Metrum (3. Juli 2013)

Naja, das Zeitfahren wird auch immer kürzer - da werden auch die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten höher. 
So, ich geh jetzt aber auch fahren, noch scheint die Sonne und im Radio sprachen sie schon wieder von nem Unwetter das kommen könnte.


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag und ich sitze grad auf der Rolle


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

@Matze
Falls der blinddarm raus muss haben wir dann einen der uns verpflegt...sorry musste sein...hoffe natürlich nicht und dass du in albstadt dabei bist...


----------



## unocz (3. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @_Matze_
> Falls der blinddarm raus muss haben wir dann einen der uns verpflegt...sorry musste sein...hoffe natürlich nicht und dass du in albstadt dabei bist...




eine hand wäscht die andere !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Speci baut sowas....na dann soll`s wohl so sein
> Du willst auch Vorn ne kleine Scheibe dranschrauben ?



ne, wenn dann ne 180er vorne DA haette ich was davon...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mit meinen 80kg mit meinem Jungen (60kg) im Alta Badia Tirol
eine sehr steile Skiwiese im Sommer runter, ich 180/160 Marta u.160/160 Marta, ohne Dauerbremsen.....
wir waren froh das unten ein Gegenhang gekommen ist zum Ausrollen.
Die Scheiben haben bei uns Beiden geglüht und die Beläge sind geschmolzen, das ist so als wenn Dir einer Oel draufgekippt hat

Mal sehen wie es Dir ergeht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

ich hatte auch martha (alt) und xtr970. mit denen haette ich sowas net gemacht. die xtr bin ich dann sogar mit 180/160 gefahren.
die avid x0 hat echt weeeesentlich mehr bums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (3. Juli 2013)

Die Marta ist eben auch keine wirkliche Referenz mehr. Hab' sie selbst im Einsatz und nebenher noch diverse andere Bremsen, die Marta ist die einzige, bei der ich vorn eine 180er Scheibe brauche und damit ist sie auch noch schlechter, als die meisten aktuelleren Bremsen (XTR, Elixier, RX). "Schlimmer" fand' ich persönlich nur noch die Hope-Bremsen, die tragen ihren Namen m.E. nach zu Recht .


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

marta und xtr970 sind echt welten unter der avid.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Die Unterschiede sind schon extrem  in der Bremsleistung.
Aber bei der Avid muss die Wärme auch irgendwo hin.....naja mal sehen wie es funzt?

Mit der Hope am Tandem kann ich bis jetzt noch nichts schlechtes sagen....ist auch noch nicht voll eingebremst.


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

> "Schlimmer" fand' ich persönlich nur noch die Hope-Bremsen, die tragen ihren Namen m.E. nach zu Recht



Hab die Race Evo und Tech Evo im Einsatz. Bin froh von der Elixir weg zu sein. Die Bremsleistung ist genau so gut wie bei der Elixir


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Da sind wir uns ja mal wieder richtig einig.....wir müssen das alles mal beim Dart auswerfen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs.... 

Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden:

Seit Jens (ow) nicht mehr dabei ist, hat sich der Fred hier voll zum übertrainierten Technikfred verwandelt. 
Spaß und Menschlichkeit (was den Fred hier ausgemacht hat) sind kalten Zahlen gewichen...   
Eigentlich schade. Oder?
Merkt man mMn auch an den Aktiven hier ; die Zahl verringert sich langsam, aber stätig.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber den Fred hier hat eigentlich der Spaß und die Persönlichkeit ausgemacht.
Denkt mal darüber nach.

VG
Marco


Trotzdem kurz zum Bremsenthema:

Meine besten Bremsen waren die 970er, die 960er und 960er DC mit Saint Sätteln.
Die aktuelle XT und XTR sind auch gut, aber die oben genannten verhielten sich wie echte Anker. 
Habe noch 3x RX und R1 im Einsatz.....  Naja. 

Bin am BeOne 160/140 gefahren. 
Hör´mir auf du, kurze Bremsmanöver waren ok, aber sonst war das nix. Erst laut geworden, dann so´n Wummern und irgendwann Beläge verglast.
War die Kombi Formula Oro K24 mit 140mm XTR-Scheibe. Beläge waren XTR, BBB, KoolStop und EBC....
Später auf 160/140 Windcutter umgestellt. -  Weder besser, noch schlechter.

Und JA, ich kann Bremsen montieren und habe sogar einen Gnan-o-Mat hier.

Ich mag´s an meinen Bikes nicht mehr! 
 -  Aber der Eine mag´s halt normal, der Andere lieber Doggy-Style....  

-Geschmacksache-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juli 2013)

http://www.xcracer.com/shop/viewproduct.php?productid=136


Sascha, sind die Beläge gut?

Sind die nur für die X.0 geeignet?





unocz schrieb:


> Naaa end
> 
> Heute früh mit krämpfen aufgewacht,
> Blinddarmreizung, wollen wir hoffen das es nicht schlimmer wird, sonst ist albstadt in gefahr


Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

> Moin Jungs....
> 
> Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden:
> 
> ...



Du hast recht das mag sein

Ich habe dafür aber auch ne andere Erklärung.Das  ganze Studentenpack inklusive mir hat bald Prüfungen, bzw steckt schon in der Prüfungsphase
Deshalb konnte ich in letzter Zeit auch etwas weniger schreiben als sonst, aber ich gelobe Besserung
IS halt immer ne relativ vollgepackte Zeit zum Semesterende hin....



> Da sind wir uns ja mal wieder richtig einig.....wir müssen das alles mal beim Dart auswerfen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

@marco: ich denke erst ab 8 ist technik verbot  und nur wei ldu kaum hier warst. ich hab schon versucht die leute so viel wie moeglich persoenlich an zu greifen 

k24 ist auch so ein sche*** kandidat  mit eienr anderen bremse wie mit der avid haette ich es auch ent getestet... aber es wird ein versuch. darum hab ich mir auch 2 gebrauchte scheiben geholt und auch keine ultraleichten.

fuer die avid nimm ich imemr gesinterte orginal belaege. ich hab zum beispiel rausgefunden, das die jagwire 0.1mm mehr belagstaerke haben als orginal. das macht das einstellen nach dem wechsel zur freude :/


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Also bei den Hopebremsen ist der Spalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe relativ groß. Das verzeit auch mal eine nicht komplett plane Scheibe.

Den Stress mit avid+ nachrüstbelägen kenne ich auch.

Bei den Hopes merkt man einfach, dass die Jungs von der Insel sich richtig Gedanken gemacht haben. Ich mein die haben ja auch zeit da, regnet ja eh nur da 
Am schlimmsten is eh die neue Magura MT als hätten die den Trabbichefentwickler ne Bremse bauen lassendas mit dem Spritzguss konnte ja nicht gutgehen^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Sascha, ich war niemals weg!! Ebenso wenig wie du im 29er Bereich. 
Mitgelesen habe ich immer...  


Ich wollte auch niemand angreifen, habe nur das geschrieben was ich gedacht habe....   So wurde der Fred hier mal nur geführt. Brainstorming oder so ähnlich.
"Erst schreiben, dann denken" war das Motto.  

Alles gut!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @marco: ich denke erst ab 8 ist technik verbot  und nur wei ldu kaum hier warst. ich hab schon versucht die leute so viel wie moeglich persoenlich an zu greifen
> 
> k24 ist auch so ein sche*** kandidat  mit eienr anderen bremse wie mit der avid haette ich es auch ent getestet... aber es wird ein versuch. darum hab ich mir auch 2 gebrauchte scheiben geholt und auch keine ultraleichten.
> 
> *fuer die avid nimm ich imemr gesinterte orginal belaege. ich hab zum beispiel rausgefunden, das die jagwire 0.1mm mehr belagstaerke haben als orginal. das macht das einstellen nach dem wechsel zur freude :/*


Danke, will auch lieber originale Beläge nehmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Also Marco, das nehme ich jetzt aber persönlich......ich bin der Untrainierteste hier, frag meine Frau, und von Technik habe ich auch nicht viel Ahnung......meine Meinung zu dem Techzeugs ist überwiegend immer persönlich und gut gemeint.

Ich kenn die alten Zeiten und die Umgangsform hier nicht so genau wie Du, aber wir müssen uns auch erstmal wieder auf ein neues Miteinander  einstellen.
Du kannst gerne mit guten Beispiel voran gehen

Spaß und Lockerheit ist zur Zeit auch nicht so einfach bei unseren vielen Patienten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

@Jens III

Ja, hast ja nicht ganz Unrecht. 
Vielleicht fällt dir die Veränderung des Freds auch nicht so gravierend auf ; Gründe dafür hast du ja schon selbst genannt.

Iwi war´s halt mal witziger....    
Jens (ow), Marcus, Maik, Cihan..... Alle ganz weg oder selten anwesend. 

Naja, egal. 
Ich sag´oder schreib´halt immer was ich denke. Mag´s direkt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Genau, schreib hier öfter dein Zeug`s, stell Dir mal vor, ich schreibe nicht mehr......das sind gefühlte 50%

Witzig bin ich leider selten......aber ich lache gerne mit, manchmal bin ich aber auch mal "witzig"...da lacht aber leider Keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_Jens_ III
> *Vielleicht fällt dir die Veränderung des Freds auch nicht so gravierend auf* ; Gründe dafür hast du ja schon selbst genannt.



Doch! Bei Jens dauert es halt nur länger bis er es merkt! 

Aber vlt. liegt es auch mit daran dass die Leute jetzt wieder mehr unterwegs sind?


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juli 2013)

Allso Sascha 180/140 kannste mit Elixir XO fahren habe ich auch und die 160er für Vorne wird bei der nächsten Bestellung mitgeordert  

Und der Teufel hat schon recht wir müssen hier mehr auf die kacke hauen wieder


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juli 2013)

Fangen wir doch mit schlechter Satzstellung an  ok sorry das war nicht mit absicht im letzten Beitrag


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

ALSO DU WILLST WENIGER ERNST?
bist du WIRKLICH sicher, das ich hier mal anfange und sche*** laber?


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ALSO DU WILLST WENIGER ERNST?
> bist du WIRKLICH sicher, das ich hier mal anfange und sche*** laber?



Du sagst doch eh immer ne Lefty ist gut 

Duck und Weg


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Du sagst doch eh immer ne Lefty ist gut
> 
> Duck und Weg



feigling! wobei man eine lefty auch prima zum pruegeln nehmen kann


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> feigling! wobei man eine lefty auch prima zum pruegeln nehmen kann



Mit einer alten Judy TT und einem alten Lenker kann man gegenwehr leisten


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Ha das gewinnt ich 
Hab noch ne SR Suntour XC 60 mit 60mm federweg und Stahlfeder im Keller


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Jung, neulich bin ich nicht übern Lenker gegangen und hab mir dabei die Rücken aufgeschlagen.....ich hab euch belogen,
es war eigentlich so......beim Klettern im Freien wollte ich gerade die nächste Exe setzen und kugge nichtsahnend über mich, da ist es passiert....ein Schatten über mir bewegte sich plötzlich und ich bin so erschrocken, das ich Runter fiel Der Schatten hat sich dann aber bei mir entschuldigt und die Wunden versorgt





Klettern ist schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ha das gewinnt ich
> Hab noch ne SR Suntour XC 60 mit 60mm federweg und Stahlfeder im Keller



Ich habe noch ne Duro DC im Flur stehen Philipp - kannste gern gegen antreten!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

ich hab auch noch ne 26zoll reba da... fahren kann man mit sowas eh nicht... also druff uff die mutti!


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Hab noch ne upside Down Gabel von nem Motorroller im Schuppen...damit komm ich dann rüber


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Und ich peitsche mit einer langen Tandemkette um mich


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juli 2013)

Ok wenn Motorkram zählt dann habe ich noch ne Moped gabel  
am beste ngeht eh der MErida Rahmen als Waffe  
Aber nicht toppt ein gutes altes Nokia


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Hört sich an wie eine Werbung für nen SM Club 

Das Nokia hat dAnn Vetorecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Juli 2013)

moin

ihr armen Studenten habe auch gerade wenig Zeit...Arbeiten und Feiern ist auch nicht so einfach unter einen Hut zu bekommen...achso die lieben Frauen sind ja auch noch da

gruss an alle


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade etwas enttaeuscht...
Sworks renegade:



Controle renegade:

Ob die 50g die 15eu aufpreis wert sind...

Jedenfalls hab ich den bonti mal noch drauf gelassen. Renegade hat auf der laufflaeche 2,5mm noppen. Der bonti hat noch knapp 2. Da kann ich solange es trocken ist den noch runter reissen... und wenn es nass ist, nimm ich eh den lrs mit den rara.

Ja technik...aber ist auch vor 8!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Na also, da geht man(n) mal kurz mit Holy einkaufen und schon sind die ersten Grundsteine wieder gelegt. 

Und bei Maik herrscht inzwischen auch fast die deutsche Rechtschreibung. Nur die Smiley-Taste klemmt wohl!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

50g finde ich nicht wenig. Dafür, dass das Profil identisch ist und nur an anderer Stelle eingespart wurde..
Wir bewegen uns schon im Leichtbaubereich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Ja ok... stimmt ja. Klug********r! Aber der leichtbauteil ist eine ebene tiefer 


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Leichtbauteil....... Etage tiefer......  


Sau!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Um was für`n Teil geht`s denn hier


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Leichtbauteil....... Etage tiefer......
> 
> 
> Sau!!!



Naja,... Wenn das bei die Leichtbau ist... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

...ein Teufelskreis, das Thema!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

Sie fangen an zu tratschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mal ne philosophische frage:
Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet zwischen Weltfrieden und dem Geld von Bill Gates, welche Farbe hätte euer Lamborghini?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Pink! Denn machmal ist Rot grüner als Blau....


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

Höhö!


Wir hatten heute eine spannende Vorlesung von Al Peasland, dem Chef CAD-Ingenieur bei Infinity Redbull Racing F1.
War schon ziemlich interessant, aber selbst unter wenigen Augen nach dem Vortrag konnte man ihm keine Geheimnisse entlocken


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Es gibt keine... Mehr Schub, weniger Gewicht... Alles andere ist für den po po!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Das hätte mich auch interessiert!
Hätte auch gerne was in Richtung Physik oder so studiert, aber dafür war ich in Mathe und Physik einfach zu schlecht


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Höhö!
> 
> 
> *Wir hatten heute eine spannende Vorlesung von Al Peasland, dem Chef CAD-Ingenieur bei Infinity Redbull Racing F1.*
> War schon ziemlich interessant, aber selbst unter wenigen Augen nach dem Vortrag konnte man ihm keine Geheimnisse entlocken


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das hätte mich auch interessiert!
> Hätte auch gerne was in Richtung Physik oder so studiert, aber dafür war ich in Mathe und Physik einfach zu schlecht



Ner oder?

<- Informatik, Nebenfach Physik

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Naja das was ich jez mache war auf jedenfall die richtige Entscheidung.


In Physik war's immer so: interessiert aber immer wenn's an Berechnungen oder Theorie ging: Talentfrei


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Gerechnet haben wir nie... Weder in Physik, noch in Mathematik oder Informatik...
Es hieß immer nur:
Zeigen die, dass...
Beweisen die, dass...

Sooo: scotch time!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2

"Die" sollte natürlich "sie" sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gerechnet haben wir nie... Weder in Physik, noch in Mathematik oder Informatik...
> Es hieß immer nur:
> Zeigen die, dass...
> Beweisen die, dass...
> ...



Dont lay everthing on the goldweight


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es gibt keine... Mehr Schub, weniger Gewicht... Alles andere ist für den po po!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Eher so: Wer kommt für Webber? Was ist von 6 Zylinder Turbo zu halten? "Nur" 15000rpm?! F1 Wagen generell zu leicht und so kann man das (Zusatz)Gewicht gut verteilen.

Für Monaco spezielle Nase mit eingebauten Gewichten für Haftung in langsamen Kurven.

Dann Fertigungstechniken, wie die iterativen Prozesse in der Konstruktion ablaufen. Der Datenverkehr an der Rennstrecke und auch in die Zentrale direkt nach Milton Keynes.


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß keine Technik ab 8, aber hier isn Päckchen angekommen :





Is wirklich neuwertig das Teil


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

Wo istn der Mod? Kann der das Technikgerümpel löschen?

Wir brauchen mehr Augenpflege, so wie Jens es oben vorgemacht hat! 









Nein, sieht gut aus - brauchst noch nen Rahmen?


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Ja schon. Bräuchte grösse 48-50. mit Tapered steuerrohr, geo für 100er gabeln,PM, BSA und unter 1800gr

Ich nehme mal an das du deinen Fuji loswerden willst?wenn der ungefähr ins Schema passt:  bitte PN oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Tausche mein zaboo gegen einen epic comp alu 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_marco_: ich denke erst ab 8 ist technik verbot  und nur wei ldu kaum hier warst. ich hab schon versucht die leute so viel wie moeglich persoenlich an zu greifen
> 
> k24 ist auch so ein sche*** kandidat  mit eienr anderen bremse wie mit der avid haette ich es auch ent getestet... aber es wird ein versuch. darum hab ich mir auch 2 gebrauchte scheiben geholt und auch keine ultraleichten.
> 
> fuer die avid nimm ich imemr gesinterte orginal belaege. ich hab zum beispiel rausgefunden, das die jagwire 0.1mm mehr belagstaerke haben als orginal. das macht das einstellen nach dem wechsel zur freude :/




na dann fang ich mal an mit dem spass hier wieder wenn sascha schreib mal bischen deutlicher...man man man du solltest wieder mal den text drunter schreiben wegen den fehlern...

hab heute andlich meinen LRS bekommen...POP wie Po*en...





9,2kg...





und noch was hintennach






hat bischen kalt die hübsche...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas enttaeuscht...
> Sworks renegade:
> Anhang anzeigen 254635
> 
> ...



Sascha...die Michelin sind jetzt wech...der Constantin nimmt die

Ui ui ui für diese reifen soviel geld...habs dir ja schon immer gesagt..Maxxis...Ikon...ist leichter und hat mehr grippppppppp


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Mein zaboo war trotzdem leichter 

Und nen reifen, den ich erst zu 50% runterfahren muss, bis er mal halbwegs rollt. Maxxis sollte endlich mal den larsen 2.0 exception ind 29zoll bringen! Oder in 1.9... das waere genau meins!!!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mein zaboo war trotzdem leichter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2



Kommt noch ne WR Composchti rein














Und dann bin ich leichter...ich fahr richtige reifen sascha ned so spielzeugs wie du






























Das mit der composchti stimmt ned...zu wabelig...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2013)

Lol... naja die 29-1 sind richtige reifen. Und das man mit nem renegade fahren kann... naja 

Aber wenigstens haben dich mit der gabel nicht alle guten geister verlassen 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Ui, NippelZ !?   Hoffen, dass das niemand sieht.... 


Bei Best-Bike-Parts gibt´s einen neuen Quantec 29er Rahmen, *Philipp (maddda). *
Oder schreib mal _Cruisin Devil_ (in meinen Kontakten) an, bzgl. deiner Rahmensuche. Sag du kommst von mir...


*Doc:*
Sind das Carbon-Felgen?


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2013)

Der neue Quantec is raus wegen pressfitlager und nur einem flaha
Hab eigentlich den zoulou amoxoxo im Auge...
Was hat denn Meister Devil im Angebot?


----------



## unocz (3. Juli 2013)

Sehen mal richtig geil aus die pops jens


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

jep carbon...und für mit schlauch zu fahrn. Hatte POP bis dato nicht...

die gibts noch ned lange. Kollege hat sie probefahrn und jetzt hat er gleich nochmals zwei sätze bestellt gehabt. einer für mich und eienr für nen kollegen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juli 2013)

NIIICE! Hätte auch gern welche 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> hab heute andlich meinen LRS bekommen...*POP wie Po*en*...


Vielleicht sind die Felgen ja so gut, wie letzteres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Der neue Quantec is raus wegen pressfitlager und nur einem flaha
> Hab eigentlich den zoulou amoxoxo im Auge...
> Was hat denn Meister Devil im Angebot?




Frag ihn mal selbst. Kann nix genaues sagen.
Aber das Amoxoxo hatte ich ganz vergessen. - Würde ich sogar (wieder) vorziehen!!


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Der neue Quantec is raus wegen pressfitlager und nur einem flaha



Flaschenhalter nachrüsten ist doch an einem Alurahmen kein Problem. Bohrer, zwei Gewindenietmuttern nebst Nietmutternzange und fertig. Da kannste Deinen ganzen Rahmen mit Flaschenhaltern zupflastern .


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo?! Wir haben nach acht technik verbot ;D

Sascha behalt das Zaboo !!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

War heute nochmal mit dem Fatty on tour.... 








.....und könnte gerade schon wieder drauf.

Im TV läuft nur das übliche Zwiebelprogramm. :kotz:

Glaube ich ziehe mir mal einen Kaffee.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

ServuZ Jan !


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

zaboo was????
chinazeugs... oder wars taiwan...hmmm


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter nachrüsten ist doch an einem Alurahmen kein Problem. Bohrer, zwei Gewindenietmuttern nebst Nietmutternzange und fertig. Da kannste Deinen ganzen Rahmen mit Flaschenhaltern zupflastern .


Das hatten wir doch erst
Mittlerweile habe ich 4 Muttern im Tandemrahmen gesetzt.....geht super


 

 



Als Entschädigung für Techzeugs


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2013)

Ihh Fleischwunde!


@ Philipp: 1859g BSA68 2x Flaha 48er RH mit 605er OR Postmount, blödem Steuersatzmaß dafür 2x Steuersätze einmal in leicht von KEIL ~80g Tapered

Interesse?

@ Jens: GEILER LRS!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2013)

Marco... ist Dein Navi wasserfest?
Und bist Du als "Waldarbeiter" getarnt am Förster vorbei gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2013)

Begrenzt "Ja".

Den Förster habe ich quer unter die Pneus genommen. Den hat´s jetzt nochmal 4" gestreckt.... 



Netter Pobbes oben!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juli 2013)

Moin!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Begrenzt "Ja".
> 
> Den Förster habe ich quer unter die Pneus genommen. Den hat´s jetzt nochmal 4" gestreckt....
> 
> ...


...wird bestimmt bald gelöscht...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich hab, nach zaghaften Beschwerden, das Bild Jugengerecht umgestaltet


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

daher... ich dachte doch, das da gestenr was anderes (besseres) war


----------



## unocz (4. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> *ich hab, nach zaghaften Beschwerden, das Bild Jugengerecht umgestaltet *


Tja, weniger zu sehen, dafür richtig schön


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

moin leuts...

werde mal ne 180er scheibe hinten in mein intense einbaun. die r1 ist ja schon bischen racelastig und ned gerade für trails gedacht...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Wusste gar nicht, dass mir im Rennen der halbe Oberschenkel abanden gekommen ist 

Verband am Knie zu dem Zeitpunkt schon wieder abgerissen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin leuts...
> 
> werde mal ne 180er scheibe hinten in mein intense einbaun. die r1 ist ja schon bischen racelastig und ned gerade für trails gedacht...



falsche richtung  mit dem bock, brauchst du doch gar keine bremse


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Marcel, wir wollten doch die Landschaft nicht mehr mit unserem Blut tränken,
der Jens wird auch Sicherheitsbewußter......nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

Tech leute


----------



## Junior97 (4. Juli 2013)

Tachschen Chaos Tag war gut  
Und hart


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

freundin und ich starten in albstadt direkt hinter der lizenz

das kommt. die leistung war aber auch extrem vom letzten jahr...

das haben wir uns verdient
 @Sascha
irgendwann musst auch du auf die bremse treten. wir haben hier ned so viel auslaufzone wie bei euch. bei uns landest du sosnt direkt im see

morgen gehts mal mit baldi und anhang richtung pilatus. Da kommt endlich mal wieder der trailbomber zum zuge.
Durch den unfall muss ich ja schön langsam machen morgen, darum die grosse scheibe hinten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

im see landen? ist doch super!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht können die Schweizer nicht schwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

besser als im geröllhaufen?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> besser als im geröllhaufen?!


 
War das Dein Hindernis ?


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal selbst. Kann nix genaues sagen.
> Aber das Amoxoxo hatte ich ganz vergessen. - Würde ich sogar (wieder) vorziehen!!



Ma Schaun evtl kann ich Marcels Fuji übernehmen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Am besten ich bringe dir den Donnerstag direkt mit 
Die Blicke auf dem Weg nach Wetter sind bestimmt göttlich!


----------



## Junior97 (4. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Am besten ich bringe dir den Donnerstag direkt mit
> Die Blicke auf dem Weg nach Wetter sind bestimmt göttlich!



Wo issen nächste Woche ?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

schwimmen????

da fällt mir ein...


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Am besten ich bringe dir den Donnerstag direkt mit
> Die Blicke auf dem Weg nach Wetter sind bestimmt göttlich!



 um den Hals hängen und los


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Oder auf den Rücken 

Bei Jens ginge der auch problemlos in die Trikottasche


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schwimmen????
> 
> da fällt mir ein...


 
Jens.....was willst Du uns damit sagen.....sollen wir uns ins Knie F......
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1gpY-jVlk0"]hotlinker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

So gerade eben wieder wie vor den letzten Wochenenden im DM gewesen und ne Powerbarration für den Marathon am Samstag geholt, komm mir schon vor als hätte ich ne Zwangsneurose^^

Warum mussten die auch die drei ersten Rennen von der NRW Marathon Trophy an drei Wocheneden hinternander legen?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jens.....was willst Du uns damit sagen.....sollen wir uns ins Knie F......
> hotlinker - YouTube




nein das wollte ich nicht damit sachen...nur see reinfallen und so...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hab ich ein Problem: 2 "Formel 1" - Karten und ich weiß noch nicht wen ich mitnehmen soll?!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

ich kann nicht sorry


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Du bist auch zu weit weg, sorry der Hubschrauber ist gerade in der Werkstatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Verschenke Beide schnell.....und schon kannste wieder ruhig schlafen

Falls Du doch fährst...setz einen Helm auf....Achtung Fliegende Reifenteile

Apropo Helm, meinen Stoker hat es Heute Früh auf unserer Schotterabfahrt zur Arbeit über den Lenker geschmissen.....Sie hält sich aber Tapfer und Dank Helm sind es nur überall Schürfwunden.(der Helm ist nicht so gut davon gekommen)


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Intergralhelm?

Bodenwelle oder beim Schlagloch sitzen geblieben? Gute Besserung!


----------



## BENDERR (4. Juli 2013)

nürburgring wär nicht weit von mir.. aber mich interessiert F1 nicht so


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Keine Sorge, ich finde schon wen


----------



## BENDERR (4. Juli 2013)

denke auch 

jetzt mal noch ne runde rekom aufs rad.. wetter is grad schön


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Intergralhelm?
> 
> Bodenwelle oder beim Schlagloch sitzen geblieben? Gute Besserung!


 
Alles Beides und im Stehen....ich sag immer....lass die Arme lang, aber nein, Zusammengestaucht und in´s Vorderrad gebissen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Hm ich war da schon seit Sonntag nicht mehr aufm Radl.
Dafür gestern 15km Laufen in 70 Minuten abgerissen - ganz easy.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Alles Beides und im Stehen....ich sag immer....lass die Arme lang, aber nein, Zusammengestaucht und in´s Vorderrad gebissen



So weit geflogen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

Feierabend... Kaputt
Aber mein geliebtes eheweib hat mir 18 Jahre alten Glen mit gebracht, das rettet einiges

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

Geerade haben die Zeugen Jehovas hier gebimmelt

Sofort kam die Frage: Hat ihnen schon jemand eine schöne zukunft versprochen?

Ich dann, bevor die Tante mit "der Schöpfer" anfangen konnte: Ja ich mir selbst

Damit war dann das gespräch beendet und für sowas zieh ich mir dann extra zu Hause(!) ne Hose an und renne zu TürHätte ja auch der Postmann sein können


Ich zieh mir gleich den neuen Film mit Jason Statham rein...ich hoffe auf wenig Hnadlung und viel action und coole Sprüche


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Feierabend... Kaputt
> Aber mein geliebtes eheweib hat mir * 18 Jahre alten Glen mit gebracht,* das rettet einiges
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Welche Sprache spricht Glen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Geerade haben die Zeugen Jehovas hier gebimmelt



Die haben ihre Druckerei direkt neben der alten Wohnung meiner Freundin. Ein riesen Imperium, die Vögel..


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

> Welche Sprache spricht Glen ??






> Die haben ihre Druckerei direkt neben der alten Wohnung meiner Freundin. Ein riesen Imperium, die Vögel..



Ohne Spaß...neben nem Radladen hier inner Nähe haben die sonne Bude stehen. Dasn riesen Teil


----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2013)

Ne alte Schallplatte?







Tolle Frau!


----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Damit war dann das gespräch beendet und für sowas zieh ich mir dann extra zu Hause(!) ne Hose an und renne zu Tür*Hätte ja auch der Postmann sein können*



Ich dachte gerade bei dem gehst du ohne Hose zur Tür?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2013)

Ein feiner alter tropfen!
Stress @ work... Ich hab nicht umsonst DAS t-shirt bestellt:





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte gerade bei dem gehst du ohne Hose zur Tür?!



Verdammt ich muss aufhören steilpässe zu geben


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

das ist doch das beste im etwr?!


----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2013)

Naja Philipp, wenn du abends gegen Acht mit dem Postmann rechnest, dann ist das schon eher ein Date mit dem - oder?
Bei uns kommt die Post am Vormittag und zum Glück ist es ne Frau.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Unsere Post kommt nie vor 3.
Ab und zu tut mir der Hermes-Mensch echt leid, wenn er noch um 7 schellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2013)

Hab auch schonmal abends pakete bekommen... Is jez auch net mehr so ungewöhnlich... Mir tun die Paketdienste auch immer leid
So ich werd jez ma pennen gehn, Nacht Leute


----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2013)

Nacht Philipp!
Bei uns kommt die Post immer vor Elf und Hermes schafft es auch immer bis Vier. 
Aber Hermes Leute sind echt übel dran. Heute stand wieder ein Trans-o-Flex Transporter vorm Haus wo der Fahrer erstaml wieder Pakete stapeln musste. Lag alles kreuz und quer drin rum. Da kommt mir immer das Kotzen wenn ich sowas sehe!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2013)

Nacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Nacht!


----------



## InoX (4. Juli 2013)

Moin. 


Wundere mich schon seit Tagen warum sich in meinen Abos nichts mehr tut. Gerade mal nachgeschaut... Alle gelöscht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2013)

Wie das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Obwohl ich hier etwas geschrieben haben ist es jetzt auch nicht in meinen Abos.


----------



## InoX (5. Juli 2013)

Moin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2013)

morgen zusammen... endspurt! bald ist woe! sonntag endlich wieder rennen... vllt schaff ich mal wieder eiens gescheit zu fahren... waere das erste seit april!!! dieses jahr ist die seuche drin :/


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen zusammen... endspurt! bald ist woe! sonntag endlich wieder rennen... vllt schaff ich mal wieder eiens gescheit zu fahren... waere das erste seit april!!! dieses jahr ist die seuche drin :/



Moin

Geht mir genauso...

Heute kommt Baldi mit 9 leuten in die region. mache da den guide. 
Natürlich werde ich die trails runterschleichen

haupsache sie haben spass heute auf den trails


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2013)

Moin miteinander.

 @Jens

Och, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei!!!
Welches Radl Baldi wohl mitbringt von den zig Stk. ??


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Dann von hier aus schon mal das Beste Sascha!

@ Jens: Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2013)

jop,... wuerde ich auch ne runde mit schrubben


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter soll am WE ganz gut werden,

viel Spaß Jens, 
ich bin auch noch nicht richtig in der Schweiz biken gewesen


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2013)

Moin

Boah da hätte ich auch Bock drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Boah da hätte ich auch Bock drauf


 
Das hatte der Doc schon mal

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2013)

sehr geil!


----------



## Fezza (5. Juli 2013)

Habe gestern Abend ins Loch geschaut.........


Black hole.......


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich hattest Du dabei eine Eingebung, die Speichen sind zu locker, die Speichen sind zu locker, die Speichen sind zu locker


----------



## Fezza (5. Juli 2013)

Hang loose......

würde sich sicher  easy fahren....

kommt noch


----------



## baloo (5. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das hatte der Doc schon mal
> 
> Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden - YouTube



Da bin ich am Wochenende, hoffe dass nicht allzu viele Böcke rumspringen!


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2013)

MAHLZEIT und wochenende 

mein blinddarm kann bleiben, juhuuuuu ! es geht wieder aufwärts


----------



## Metrum (5. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> MAHLZEIT und wochenende
> 
> mein blinddarm kann bleiben, juhuuuuu ! es geht wieder aufwärts



Mahlzeit Matze und Rest!

Super und ich hoffe er hängt auch bissel an Dir und meldet sich nie wieder, der plöde Plinddarm!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2013)

gz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

am Freitag, 26. Juli 2013, 18:00 Uhr,
auf nach Leipzig.....mal richtig Wasser schlucken


----------



## Metrum (5. Juli 2013)

Schön dass du mal zu uns nach M´berg kommst Jens!
Leider bin ich da im "Urlaub"!


----------



## Junior97 (5. Juli 2013)

Moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schön dass du mal zu uns nach M´berg kommst Jens!
> Leider bin ich da im "Urlaub"!


 
Das hast Du ja wieder gef...t eingeschädelt , aber Urlaub muss auch sein......wir machen auch Urlaub im August, ich weiß nur noch nicht wohin es geht

Moin Jan


----------



## Junior97 (5. Juli 2013)

Schön am Arbeiten die Herren  ?


----------



## Metrum (5. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das hast Du ja wieder gef...t eingeschädelt , aber Urlaub muss auch sein......wir machen auch Urlaub im August, ich weiß nur noch nicht wohin es geht
> 
> Moin Jan



Weiß es deine Frau wenigstens, wo es hin geht? 

Moin Jan! Die Zeiten kommen auch auf dich zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (5. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weiß es deine Frau wenigstens, wo es hin geht?
> 
> Moin Jan! Die Zeiten kommen auch auf dich zu!



8 Wochen noch


----------



## Metrum (5. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> 8 Wochen noch



Selber Schuld - wärste mal sitzengeblieben!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Sie weiß nur, das sie mit mir fährt

Entweder.....Zittauer Gebirge, Salzkammergut oder Karwendel, Alta Badia / Sella kann es aber auch werden.....als Camper hat man`s nicht leicht


----------



## Metrum (5. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, ihr habt ja nen Wohnwagen. 
Da ist man ja relativ frei in der Entscheidung.


----------



## Junior97 (5. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Selber Schuld - wärste mal sitzengeblieben!!!!



Dann könnt ich aber nicht so viel Party die nächste zeit machen


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Hang loose......
> 
> würde sich sicher  easy fahren....
> 
> kommt noch




Aber hallo ein neuer hier
hat er sich schon vorgestellt???
wie siehts mnit foto von freundin aus???

geht gar ned...

bin wieder zurück jungs...

war echt riesenschön. Auch wenn ne schnecke heute schneller den trail gerockt hätte wie ich. Man ich bin echt doof vorgekommen

auf dem letzten trail den lopper runter gabs dann auch schön 5 platte räder war da etwa zu wenig druck in den reifen???
Das hab ich zum ersten mal erlebt mit ner gruppe.

grüsse von zu hause. ich leg mich dann mal bischen in die sonne


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2013)

> Dann könnt ich aber nicht so viel Party die nächste zeit machen



Aber immer artig bleiben Meister

Bin gerade dabei die Sachen fürs Rennen morgen zu packen. Start is schon um 9Uhr
Hab 130km anfahrt, also muss ich wohl ca. 5:30 aufstehn^^


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2013)

Doch so weit nach Saalhausen?


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2013)

Ja...is verdammt doof von Wermelskirchen dahin zu fahren, entweder du fährst nur Landstraße und hast 90km oder Autobahn mit 130

Ich fahr quasi A1/A3/A4.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bin wieder zurück jungs...
> 
> war echt riesenschön. Auch wenn ne schnecke heute schneller den trail gerockt hätte wie ich. Man ich bin echt doof vorgekommen
> 
> ...


Komm, Du wolltest doch dem Schnittchen hinterherfahren,
und keine schlechte Quote......5 von 9......du wolltest wohl Schläuche verkaufen oder dem Madel beim Pumpen helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Komm, Du wolltest doch dem Schnittchen hinterherfahren,
> und keine schlechte Quote......5 von 9......du wolltest wohl Schläuche verkaufen oder dem Madel beim Pumpen helfen



schläuche??? Hab nen gutes geschäft gemacht. man Jens das ist meine geschäftsidee.
Mädel war dabei aber...naja...sie war nett...

na dann warte ich mal bis ihr antanzt mit euren rädern. nehmt mal gute reifen mit


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2013)

Vollgummi?

Wie war das? "Mountainbiker haben die dickeren Schläuche!"


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2013)

Verdammt, wenn ich net Tubeless fahren würde, würde ich ja sagen, dass...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Die Kunst besteht darin.......den spitzen Steinchen~+~+~+~auszuweichen


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2013)

das problem, dass die jugend nicht mehr vorausschauend fahren. Achtung fertig los und keine linie. Die sollten alle mal auf starrbikes biken lernen


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2013)

Als ich anfng hies es auch: eine federgabel versaut nur die linie!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2013)

Ähm... Wegen Sonntag... 27km... Sieger Zeit 2012 51min ->31km/h schnitt??? Was soll das für eine Strecke sein???
Der höchste Punkt ist nur 400m über dem Start... Oder nimm ich doch eher das Rennrad 

OK, nur 590hm... Das Schreit doch nach 140mm test

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2013)

Ich sag nur raceking 1.3 bar @ jens


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2013)

habe erst gerade diesen reifen bestellt...

* Maxxis CrossMark 29 x 2,10 eXCeption   		*

  						Erste Bewertung schreiben  					 










 



*Wählen Sie Ihre 							Ausführung 					* 

*  																																					sofort lieferbar 																		 																	* *CHF 58,90*** 
  Produkt Nr.: 351786

     	  		Menge:  		  							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 							 			 		  	

 			 			 			  				 								58,90*CHF  			


 	 	inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versandkosten
  	 	  		  			 			In den Warenkorb  		













  				weiterempfehlen  				  			



 

             Alle MTB Reifen von Maxxis                       Alle Produkte von Maxxis                       Alle MTB Reifen          

 	 				   		 	Produktbeschreibung 
*Maxxis CrossMark 29 x 2,10 eXCeption * 
Jetzt in der neuen trendigen 29 Zoll Version. Das große  Luftvolumen sorgt für genügend Fahrspaß! Die fast durchgehende  Mittellauffläche fliegt förmlich auf hartem Boden, aber hat trotzdem  genug Negativprofil um auf nassen Wurzeln und Felsen zu greifen. Die  etwas hochgezogenen Seitenstollen sorgen dazu für ein weit präziseres  Kurvenverhalten als es bei schnellen Reifen bisher bekannt war.

*eXCeption:*
Die  eXCeption Spezifikation umfasst feinfädige Karkassen (120 tpi) und eine  spezifische Mischungskombination, die leicht und sehr langlebig ist,  exzellenten Grip bei Nässe und Trockenheit sowie sehr niedrigen  Rollwiderstand aufweist. Damit sind Maxxis Top XC- MTB und BMX Reifen  ausgestattet.   

  	  		  			 				  					Marke:  					  													Maxxis 
 						 					  				  			 				  					Einsatzzweck:  					  													MTB  
 						 					  				  			 				  					Radgröße:  					  													29 Zoll 
 						 					  				  			 				  					Gewicht:  					  													540 g 
Reifen:  					  													Reifengröße Zoll (Durchmesser x Breite): 29 x 2,10 Zoll 
 													Reifengröße ETRTO (Breite x Durchmesser): 52-622 mm 


Heute die zwei reifen bekommen. Gewogen ca 620g und 630g.
Auf dem plastik die beschreibung 60TPI.
Was ist eigntlich mit diesen verd*** versendergeschäfte los???

Ich bin mal wieder echt sauer!!! Haben die  das gefühl wir sind alle deppert`???

Hab die firma mal angeschrieben. mal schaun was ihre antwort ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2013)

Das ist die billig Version! Die kannst du wegwerfen!
In D kannst du 2 Wochen alles einfach zurück schicken

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2013)

das schon aber man bin ich blöd??? Das ist nun schon die zweite firma die mir den falsch liefern. bikster gibts in AT D und CH...


immerhin sind  leichter als die ersten. aber den versand muss ich trotzdem berappen und das kackt mich echt an. Ist ja nicht mein fehler...


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2013)

Hehe


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Produktname:
Maxxis CrossMark eXCeption MTB-Faltreifen L.U.S.T. 62aEXC 29x2.10 ZollHersteller:MaxxisArtikelnummer:MXS142910Modelljahr:2013Bauart:Faltreifen | TubelessReifenkonstruktion:120 TPI KarkasseFarbe:schwarzGewicht:ca. 810 Gramm (29x2.10)Dimension:53-622 (29x2,10)Reifendruck:2,0 - 4,5 BarEinsatzgebiet:All Mountain, Freeridehttps://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...3093;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid=210;pgc=0

Produktname:Maxxis CrossMark MTB-Faltreifen 70a 29x2.10 ZollHersteller:MaxxisArtikelnummer:MXS116282Modelljahr:2013Bauart:FaltreifenReifenkonstruktion:60 TPI KarkasseMaterial:GummiFarbe:schwarzGewicht:ca. 605 GrammDimension:29 x 2.1 (52-622)Reifendruck:2,5 - 4,5 barEinsatzgebiet:Cross Country

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...6466;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid=210;pgc=0
44,90  +  35,90 EUR

510g in 26" https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...4441;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=210;pgc=0 
34,90 EUR


Die rollen Super...habe ich in 26" 2.25 am Tandem


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Stimmt


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen!  Schöne Aussichten 

So gleich geht's nach saalhausen Marathon fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2013)

Moin! 

Maximalen Erfolg wünsche ich!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

Ich muss hier auch gleich zum kids cup... Nummern Ausgabe... Rennen ist erst morgen 

Gerade noch schnell die 140er montiert... optisch viiiel besser!





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2013)

So ich meld mich mal kurz... Herren Platz 8 auf der mitteldistanz
Overall hab ich keine Ahnung.... Werd gleich mal nach Hause fahre.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich meld mich mal kurz... Herren Platz 8 auf der mitteldistanz
> Overall hab ich keine Ahnung.... Werd gleich mal nach Hause fahre.




sauber


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

Gz!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2013)

So ergebnisse sind online....Platz 30/113


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2013)

Subber!


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2013)

Grad mal geschaut...das Herrenfeld war so krank...nur 12 am Start und nur schnelle

Erster Platz: 2:21
Letzter Platz: 3:20

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es ca. 57km und 1600hm waren total krank

http://www.time-and-voice.de/mtb/saalhausen-2013/ergebnisse


Die 64 für die Mitteldistanz stimmten iwe nicht ganz...haben sich alle drüber gewundert, haben wohl die länge von der vorjahresstrecke ausgeschrieben^^


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2013)

wenig los heute hier...geniessen alle das schöne wetter...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

ne... bin sogar home alone... muss nur meinem bruder remote erklaeren, wie er seinen pc neu zusammen bauen muss.

und ich warte drauf, das ich wegen dem besch*** bild doof angemacht werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

@Sascha

Subba, Bildquali haste da!   Mensch, Mensch....   







Tach Jungs.

So, 2. Woche Urlaub rum.    Jetzte habe ich noch 1.5 Wochen und bin alleine @ home. 
Das werden wieder Schrauber- und WWW-Nächte.....  
Madame + Kids fliegen heute 2 Wochen in die Sonne.


----------



## BENDERR (6. Juli 2013)

einfach zu viel zu tun gehabt heute 

jetzt mal n bisschen zeit bis meine freundin von ihrem konzert kommt.. dann gehts aber auch gleich noch weiter auf nen geburtstag


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

@ tt" warum darfst net mit? kannst du dich nicht benehmen, oder lassen sie dich in keinen flieger rein?
qually ist sche*** weil keller. aber ich finde es stimmiger


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

Klar. Find die kleinen 140er auch hübscher. Adapter wirkt immer so zurechtgespaxt.   
_Ist aber jetzt nur optisch bewertet von mir._


Hatte kein Bock im Sommer, zur teureren Ferienzeit, mit Kids zu so ´nem Familienbunker zu fliegen. Und das Land mag ich auch gar nicht.
Mit Kids in den Urlaub und trotzdem _-wie z.H. wegen den Kids-_ tagsüber keinen Schabernack und Turnübungen machen können.... Neee, neee, neee.....

Dafür war ich doch in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, vorletzte Woche. 


Sowieso der Hammer:
In Saalbach hat einer unser Vereins-Trikot, welches ich getragen habe,  erkannt und quarkt mich gleich an...., kurz geredet...., da kommt der Kerl mit Mädel gerade mal aus dem übernächsten Nachbarort von mir.
Heute war ich mit Steffen, der mit dem Santa Cruz, mit dem RR unterwegs und heimwärts ging´s wieder über den Feldberg...., ....dort tippt mir Einer auf die Schulter....
War das ein Odenwälder, der in der Saalbach-Gruppe ebenfalls mitgefahren ist.     Kleine Welt!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2013)

@Sascha


habe heute mein rocky nochmals bischen erleichtert leichtere pedalen montiert. wieder 60g weniger

Wenn ich jetzt noch den thomson wechseln würde und auf 2fach oder einfach umstellen würde dann könnte ich ev dein zaboogewicht knacken


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

@Jens

Mach doch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

jo... ich bin gespannt wie sie sich morgen schlaegt. aber nach dem was ich vin der strecke gefunden hab, koennte man wohl sogar vorne ne 140er fahren 
 @Jens: trau dich


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2013)

zweifachzeugs hät ich ja alles da und das in XTR

aber den thomson lenker geb ch nimmer her...

und wenn die saison fertig ist kommt dann 2 fach drauf...mal schaun obs reicht mit der next kurbel den kettenblättern wegen dem platz an der kettenstreben...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2013)

marco bist du eigentlich noch mit marcus in kontakt??? Hab schon länger nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Ist ja mangelware hier...hat er ne freundin gefunden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

@Sascha

War das deine bevorzugte KeFü?

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=362


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> marco bist du eigentlich noch mit marcus in kontakt??? Hab schon länger nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Ist ja mangelware hier...hat er ne freundin gefunden???



Jup, bin noch in Kontakt mit ihm.  
Verdammt, wollte ihn auch heute anrufen    -   Der ganze Gepäckstress macht hier voll zeitliches Durcheinander. Das Gepäck haben wir schon eingecheckt....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

@TT: jap, die hab ich am zaboo. tut gut und ist billig.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

Jungs, helft mir mal versandtechnisch weiter:

_Please select the preferred shipping method to use on this order. 	Please Select


	UK 1st Class - All items  	
	Total postage for this order 	£0.00 		


	SMALL ITEMS ONLY Airmail - Europe - Email for large item prices  	
	Total postage for this order 	£2.56 		
_

_SMALL ITEMS ONLY Airmail - Rest of the world - Email for large item prices - No sales to USA due to insurance, Sorry  _


Die zweite Option, oder? Eigentlich logo....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

Natuerlich

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2013)

Genau das Zweite!


So ne verdammte Schei44e. Sitze heute nach einer Woche ohne Bike endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad, habe ich in den kommenden Wochen wohl wieder kein 29er.

Nach 45 Minuten vor einer Wurzel angebremst, kurz rausbeschleunigt und das VR über einen mini Baumstamm gelupft. Als das VR den Boden berührt ein lauter metallischer Knall.

Ich dachte erst es wäre der Steuersatz oder die integrierten Lagerschalen, denn ich hatte Spiel bei gezogener Bremse. Zuhause hab ich jetzt festgestellt, dass das rechte Standrohr im Vergleich zum Casting ziemlich los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

Dumme Frage gewesen, ich weiß.....          
Erst richtig lesen - dann fragen!!!   
Alles geklappt.  Orange/schwarz für die _Fat Mum_  (Fatty).
Mirfe 42T ist auch bestellt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Genau das Zweite!
> 
> 
> So ne verdammte Schei44e. Sitze heute nach einer Woche ohne Bike endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad, habe ich in den kommenden Wochen wohl wieder kein 29er.
> ...





Bei der DT?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2013)

Ja schon wieder. 
Erst zwischen Schaft und Krone -> getauscht.
Jetzt rechtes Standrohr "lose" im Casting.

Auch wenn der Support gut ist, möchte ich eine Gabel die länger als 2 Monate seit dem letzten Service/Tausch hält!


----------



## Junior97 (6. Juli 2013)

Jetzt gleich kommt dann wieder Saschas einsatz


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2013)

Hab schon überlegt. Nur kann ich im XC-Rennen nicht schnell tauschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2013)

Naja... wenn er mit der gabel noch 1-2x faehrt hat er ne lefty 
Gar nicht gewust, einfach nur eine vorstufe der lefty ist... und das ganze ohne zu verpuppen

Wie oft wechselst du waerend dem rennen? Ich glaub mein letztes mal war 2004 oder sooo... gerade vorne. Wenn ich platt hab dann normal hinten.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (7. Juli 2013)

Bei Cannondale Factory Racing haben die mal innem Video extremsschnell gewechselt muss ich nochmal raussuchen sah so aus als ob nichts an der Bremse gemacht werden musste


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte noch nie nen Platten im Rennen


----------



## unocz (7. Juli 2013)

Moin jungs......
Das mit der gabel ist ja echt ärgerlich!
So jetzt gehts gleich aufs rad,
Schönen sonnigen sonntag euch allen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juli 2013)

Moin.
Gerade die Bande an den Flughafen gebracht.

Euch einen schönen Sonntag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2013)

moin...

DT ist einfach echt scheizze. Ich hab mich ja auch geärgert. Mit meiner hatte ich vielleicht 20 ausfahrten und schon musste man rechts die buchsen wechseln. Ging auch superschnell und ich habe ja meherere bikes dann geht das.

Darum gibts bei mir keine DT mehr. Zu wartungsintensive. Zocchi läuft und läuft und läuft...

oder die manitou tower pro...die läuft auch gut ohne nen service.

rock shox nur die SID. Ist besser im ansprechverhalten als die Reba...

Da die einarmgabel ...wie heisst die nochmals...braucht auch zu viel wartung

schös tägli euch allen


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2013)

Mmh das hört sich ja nicht gut an, die DTs scheinen ja nicht zu den stabilsten zu gehörenZum glück hab ich mir auch keine davon gekauft, bei mir würde die bestimmt vom angucken schon spiel im Standrohr bekommen


----------



## mete (7. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da die einarmgabel ...wie heisst die nochmals...braucht auch zu viel wartung



quark


----------



## xmaxle (7. Juli 2013)

Wartung ? Soll wohl ein Witz sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ihr Luschen......hätte jetzt der ow-Jens gesagt,
werde jetzt ne lockere längere Runde fahren....die Beine wieder entkrampfen
Schönen Sonntag allen!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> wenig los heute hier...geniessen alle das schöne wetter...


Ich war Gestern etwas länger unterwegs....und etwas fertig. Am Abend haben wir dann Kesselgulasch im Garten gekocht...lecker



Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ne verdammte Schei44e. Sitze heute nach einer Woche ohne Bike endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad, habe ich in den kommenden Wochen wohl wieder kein 29er.
> 
> Nach 45 Minuten vor einer Wurzel angebremst, kurz rausbeschleunigt und das VR über einen mini Baumstamm gelupft. Als das VR den Boden berührt ein lauter metallischer Knall.
> 
> Ich dachte erst es wäre der Steuersatz oder die integrierten Lagerschalen, denn ich hatte Spiel bei gezogener Bremse. Zuhause hab ich jetzt festgestellt, dass das rechte Standrohr im Vergleich zum Casting ziemlich los ist.


Mist, dabei hat die Gabel bei Deinem Gewicht doch nichts auszuhalten . Da fährt in Zukunft immer ein gewisser Zweifel mit....hält Sie oder hält Sie nicht....wenn ich wieder Lande 


  @_mete_ ,


> quark


nur Quark schmeckt nicht, Du könntest noch ein paar Gewürze beisteuern.....ich meine Zahlen, Fakten, usw. die mich von so einem Federelement überzeugen könnten


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2013)

So wieder auf dem heimweg. 6.ak und 17.gesamt. 140er hat prima gehalten.

Lefty, wartung? 1x im jahr fuer 50eu zu 88+ (oder kohl). Und das auch nur, weil ich 100% sicher sein will. Ab und zu eine lager reset (2minuten) und dabei noch gleich bissle fett auf die lagerbahnen. Bissle deo(wd40) in den luftfilter. Fertig! Geht keine 10minuten und kann man prima beim putzen machen...

Reba??? Das ist doch meine puffergabel???  

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mete (7. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> nur Quark schmeckt nicht, Du könntest noch ein paar Gewürze beisteuern.....ich meine Zahlen, Fakten, usw. die mich von so einem Federelement überzeugen könnten



Nönö, das muss schon jeder für sich beurteilen. Ich musste nur kurz schmunzeln, als ich daran dachte, wann ich bei meinen Headshoks das letzte mal Ärger mit den Buchsen hatte, oder mit eingelaufenen Standrohren, oder mit verrotteten Castings. Das einzige "Problem" was ich bisher hatte, war an einer Solo-Air-Einheit und die kommt ja bekanntlich von RS. Meine einzige "Wartung" besteht darin, dass ich ab und zu mal den Dreck vom Luftfilter abklopfe.


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2013)

> So wieder auf dem heimweg. 6.ak und 17.gesamt. 140er hat prima gehalten.



Sauber

Grad mal eben die Daten vom Rennen gestern Runtergezogen:





Zwischendurch konnte man es richtig fliegen lassen


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2013)

mein cusin fährt das flash 1er. Hat schon mal die nadellager ersetzen müssen.

Na das ansprechverhalten ist ja ok...

muss jeder für sih wissen was er fährt. Meine manitou tower pro hab ich in 2 jahren einfach gefahren und bischen den dreck abgewischt...sonst nichts...da muste ich ned mal nen service machen oder lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2013)

mein cusin fährt das flash 1er. Hat schon mal die nadellager ersetzen müssen.

Na das ansprechverhalten ist ja ok...

muss jeder für sih wissen was er fährt. Meine manitou tower pro hab ich in 2 jahren einfach gefahren und bischen den dreck abgewischt...sonst nichts...da muste ich ned mal nen service machen oder lassen...

Ach ja, heute wird gegrillt und gechillt...
nen feinen roten gibts dann auch noch dazu...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2013)

Hihi... die meiste zeit hab ich auf den schnellen abfahrten gut gemacht... und das mit 34er
Kann morgen auch mal die strava auswertung verlinken.

Lefty linearlager hab ich auch schon geschossen... kostet dann 200eu. War aber mein fehler. Schlammschlacht ->luftfilter nass -> feuchtigkeit zu den lagern.
Darum nach krassen schlamm/regenschlachten den luftfilter mit wd40 trocken legen, fertig!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2013)

Die Sonne scheint immer noch, herrlich
Dieses WE war ich mal für meine Verhältnisse fleißig......~150km/2000HM/3700Kal. und ein leichter Sonnenbrand



> So wieder auf dem heimweg. 6.ak und 17.gesamt. 140er hat prima gehalten


Glückwunsch, und der Zeh muckert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## unocz (7. Juli 2013)

Ja traumhafte verhältnisse heute.
Albstadt kann kommen


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2013)

War eben auch noch aufm Rad, das Wetter war Traumhaft

Ich ess ich erstmal nen ründchen Quark


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2013)

Danke. Lief ganz gut. Zu Beginn hatte ich noch Probleme mit det Hitze, aber nach 2km hat sich das auch gelegt. Das 1x10 epic mit den bontrager perfekt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Juli 2013)

alle mal Arte schauen. Das klingt ganz lustig.


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2013)

Guck da grad ma rein...
Voll Banane der Film


----------



## Metrum (7. Juli 2013)

Mist! Hätte ich das eher erfahren hätte ich den Film aufgenommen. Der war geil.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2013)

Nabend!

Habe ihn auch gesehen. Ein sehr französischer Film!


----------



## Metrum (7. Juli 2013)

Ich liebe SEHR französische Filme - und Frankreich!


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Habe ihn auch gesehen. Ein sehr französischer Film!



Hab noch nie ein rennen gesehen, bei dem so viel geredet wurde 

So ich bin jez pennen Jungs!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

sooo nun auch der strava link.
man beachte den speed auf der 2. haelfte. das waren alles 2m schotter tretstuecke. da konnte mir auch trotz 34er solo keiner aus der gruppe folgen... 
also ich wuerde das mal nich unterschreiben, das mir mit nem 34er solo endspeed fehlt


----------



## unocz (8. Juli 2013)

moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2013)

Moin!



maddda schrieb:


> Hab noch nie ein rennen gesehen, bei dem so viel geredet wurde



Manche Dinge muss man sich einfach von der Seele reden, egal wo, egal wann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Morgen Leute!

So grad hab ich ne große Bestellung fertig gemacht
Jez fällt mir natürlich gerade ein, dass ich kleinkram vergessen hab


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

Normal!

Ich musste gerade erfahren, dass ich fuer meine oakley minute keine neuen earsocks mehr bekomme ;(

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Und dabei hatte ich mir ne Liste gemacht, aber wenn man schon vergisst die Sachen auf die Liste zu schreiben is Hopfen und Malz verloren

Vergessen hab ich Schaltzüge Nokon Liner und nen Ersatzschlauch
Mit meinen Linern komme ich wahrscheinlich gerade so hin, den rest besorg ich mir glaub ich beim händler umme Ecke


Bin total gespannt, mein Vater und ich teilen uns immer die Werkzeuge, wir haben uns jetzt das Park Tool Tensiometer gegönnt, das brauch MANN einfach


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade erfahren, dass ich fuer meine oakley minute keine neuen earsocks mehr bekomme ;(



Gibt's vereinzelt bei ebay...kostet halb so viel wie die Brille selbst...Oakley ist sowieso überbewertet


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag Allerseits 
Da hat uns die A.-Woche wieder



maddda schrieb:


> Und dabei hatte ich mir ne Liste gemacht, aber wenn man schon vergisst die Sachen auf die Liste zu schreiben is Hopfen und Malz verloren
> 
> Vergessen hab ich Schaltzüge Nokon Liner und nen Ersatzschlauch
> Mit meinen Linern komme ich wahrscheinlich gerade so hin, den rest besorg ich mir glaub ich beim händler umme Ecke
> ...


 
Wenn das so läuft wie bei uns, trete ich Dir ab u. zu in den Hintern......weil Du die Werkzeuge nicht wieder wegräumst oder sie irgendwo hinschleppst wo man sie nicht findet......wenn man selber mal was braucht

Bei Linern, Schaltzügen, Endkappen u. Co. könnte ich einen Laden aufmachen


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

> Wenn das so läuft wie bei uns, trete ich Dir ab u. zu in den Hintern......weil Du die Werkzeuge nicht wieder wegräumst oder sie irgendwo hinschleppst wo man sie nicht findet......wenn man selber mal was braucht



Bei uns geht das mit den Werkzeugen ganz gut, da ja jeder dafür bezahlt werden sie auch eigentlich immer wieder gut weggeräumt

Guckst du hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55655


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo nun auch der strava link.
> man beachte den speed auf der 2. haelfte. das waren alles 2m schotter tretstuecke. da konnte mir auch trotz 34er solo keiner aus der gruppe folgen...
> also ich wuerde das mal nich unterschreiben, das mir mit nem 34er solo endspeed fehlt



moin!!

das glaub ich gern. ich komm mit meinem 32er am 26" auch bis 40 gut mit.
bei 10fach mit nem 36er reicht das locker auch für rennen dann


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Mir wärs zu wenig...40/11 reicht mir beim 26er gerade so^^Trete bei abfahrten mit 50, aber auch gerne nochmal kurz an. Runter bin ich gerade bei Forstautobahnen immer einer der schnellsten...


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2013)

aber man muss ja auch mal den nutzen/sinn sehen.
in rennen/marathons ist man selten mal schneller als 45 ode 50km/h.
und mit antreten, klein machen und rollen lassen bzw windschatten erreicht man auch ohne treten diese geschwindigkeiten locker und man erholt sich dabei sogar noch!!
mMn. bringt einem das mehr als berg ab dann noch n sprint zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem Fahrstil Die 40/11 brauch ich selbst wenn es am Start mal über ne Flache Straße geht...

Bei meinem letzten Marathon war ich gut 10km über 45kmh schnell.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Eben aufgestanden und voll gerädert....  Iwi bin ich jetzt seit dem ersten Tag in Saalbach bis heute täglich auf dem Rad gewesen. 
Heute halte ich mal Ruhe und putze die Biester.
Und meine armen A..... wird´s auch freuen. Die Sitzcreme hilft auch nicht mehr...


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Ich muss meinen inneren Schweinehund auch immer zur Regeneration zwingen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Nobles Schränkchen,
 ich habe einiges Stationär in der Werkstatt aber vieles auch in der transportablen Werkstatt für Wettkämpfe und Urlaub.....und da kommt immer mal was nicht zurück in die richtige Kiste......wenn man dann auf Achse ist und merkt nicht, das z.B. der Drehmo noch zu Hause liegt oder der Bit-Satz fehlt........


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Das Problem haben wir auch...

Haben noch ne Werkzeugkiste, die wird dann fürn Urlaub gepackt, klar da vergisst man schomma was^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Moin Philipp.

Joa, ich bin da ja jetzt nicht so der Trainingsplanjunkie,... da waren auch mal 2 oder 3 Touren dabei, die waren eher locker... 
Aber das Wetter hier z.Zt. verpflichtet einfach zum Fahren! 

*EDIT:*
Moin Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

> Aber das Wetter hier z.Zt. verpflichtet einfach zum Fahren!


^

Klar im Winter isses auch anders, aber im moment isses echt schlimm net zu fahrenHeute is bei mir aber auf jedenfall Pause angesagt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Eben aufgestanden und voll gerädert....  Iwi bin ich jetzt seit dem ersten Tag in Saalbach bis heute täglich auf dem Rad gewesen.
> Heute halte ich mal Ruhe und putze die Biester.
> Und meine armen A..... wird´s auch freuen. Die Sitzcreme hilft auch nicht mehr...


Bei meinem nächsten Alpencross nehme ich auf alle Fälle auch Cortisonsalbe mit, die soll desinfizieren und betäuben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Jens, hast du jetzt eigentlich WAS bestellt in GB??


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ^
> 
> Klar im Winter isses auch anders, aber im moment isses echt schlimm net zu fahrenHeute is bei mir aber auf jedenfall Pause angesagt...



dito.
Keine Uni, kein Training und keine Tour heute.. weiß garnichts mit meiner Zeit anzufangen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Moin Benjamin!


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> dito.
> Keine Uni, kein Training und keine Tour heute.. weiß garnichts mit meiner Zeit anzufangen





Ich hab gleich noch Uni und morgen steht ne Klausur an


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> in rennen/marathons ist man selten mal schneller als 45 ode 50km/h.



Hmm, gerade bei den "klassischen" Marathons ist man doch bergab permanent mit 50km/h+ unterwegs. Klar gibt es hin und wieder mal technischere Stückchen, aber das ist nicht die Regel. Üblicherweise quält man sich da doch 30 - 60 Minuten irgendwelche Schotterstücken hoch und fährt dann zumeist ähnliche Wege wieder herunter. Bei 1 - 2 Stunden Rennen und ordentlich Gewicht mag das ja noch "entspannt" sein, eine Frequenz weit jenseits der 100 den Berg herunter zu treten, aber nach 3-5h im Sattel und mehreren längeren Anstiegen macht man das sicher nicht mehr. Rollen lassen hat sich bei einem typischen Kletterergewicht von deutlich unter 70kg auch erledigt, da kommt man hinter den Herren mit 80kg+ nur noch tretend hinterher, die Hangabtriebskraft lässt grüßen.


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Benjamin!



hallo marco! 



mete schrieb:


> Hmm, gerade bei den "klassischen" Marathons ist man doch bergab permanent mit 50km/h+ unterwegs. Klar gibt es hin und wieder mal technischere Stückchen, aber das ist nicht die Regel. Üblicherweise quält man sich da doch 30 - 60 Minuten irgendwelche Schotterstücken hoch und fährt dann zumeist ähnliche Wege wieder herunter. Bei 1 - 2 Stunden Rennen und ordentlich Gewicht mag das ja noch "entspannt" sein, eine Frequenz weit jenseits der 100 den Berg herunter zu treten, aber nach 3-5h im Sattel und mehreren längeren Anstiegen macht man das sicher nicht mehr. Rollen lassen hat sich bei einem typischen Kletterergewicht von deutlich unter 70kg auch erledigt, da kommt man hinter den Herren mit 80kg+ nur noch tretend hinterher, die Hangabtriebskraft lässt grüßen.



vl. sollte ich einfach mal schneller fahren? 
nein, keine ahnung. ich fahr ja eigntl fast nur kurzdistanzen.. da gehts nie so lange berg runter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

@mete

Moin!

Ich meine du schwächelst etwas?  - Lange keinen neuen Aufbau mehr von dir gesehen... 

Blöde Frage, hab´s aber vergessen   -   Matthias, gelle!?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jens, hast du jetzt eigentlich WAS bestellt in GB??


 
Noch nicht, aber wenn dann wird es ein Winterprojekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_mete_
> Moin!
> Ich meine du schwächelst etwas?  - Lange keinen neuen Aufbau mehr von dir gesehen...



Mein Arsenal muss für die nächsten Jahre erst einmal ausreichen. Die Bude ist voll und kaputtgemacht habe ich rahmentechnisch auch schon lange nichts mehr .



> Blöde Frage, hab´s aber vergessen   -   Matthias, gelle!?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber wenn dann wird es ein Winterprojekt



 Ui! Jens, dann können wir endlich zusammen im Schnee spielen.
Ich sammle auch schon fleißig Teile und die Tage kommt ein Rahmen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

naja... vllt liegt es daran das ich zu fett bin. aber ich war gestern mehrfach laenger mit treten ueber 45km/h unterwegs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ui! Jens, dann können wir endlich zusammen im Schnee spielen.
> Ich sammle auch schon fleißig Teile und die Tage kommt ein Rahmen....



 Floooooo !?!?  Habe ich was verpasst? Alle muß MANN dir aus der Nase ziehen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2013)

Marco, was kann ich denn dafür, wenn du nicht genau liest! 
Schau nochmal in den On One Thread!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... vllt liegt es daran das ich zu fett bin. aber ich war gestern mehrfach laenger mit treten ueber 45km/h unterwegs


 
Es könnten auch Muskelmasse und Samenstränge sein, oder der gut funktionierende Dämpfer


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Bist schon der 2., der mir das sagt...  

Brille ---> Fielmann!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

, ich wollt mich da nicht auch noch rein hängen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ui! Jens, dann können wir endlich zusammen im Schnee spielen.
> Ich sammle auch schon fleißig Teile und die Tage kommt ein Rahmen....





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Floooooo !?!?  Habe ich was verpasst? Alle muß MANN dir aus der Nase ziehen.





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Marco, was kann ich denn dafür, wenn du nicht genau liest!
> Schau nochmal in den On One Thread!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist schon der 2., der mir das sagt...
> 
> Brille ---> Fielmann!



Eben geschaut...
Naja, da muss man schon zwischen den Zeilen lesen. 

Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eben geschaut...
> Naja, da muss man schon zwischen den Zeilen lesen.



Nein Marco - man nennt es einfach *Verstehendes Lesen*!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Moin Leitwolf!


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

Ach ja - Mahlzeit mein Bester!
Da hast du ja noch bestes Urlaubswetter abbekommen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Hatte die letzten Urlaube ja schon immer Pech...


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> nein marco - man nennt es einfach *verstehendes lesen*! :d




:d


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Glaube, ich rüste auch langsam auf Milch um. Zumindest beim Fatty per Ghettostyle und bei den zwei schwarz/weißen 29ern.
Rest bleibt wegen häufigem Reifenwechsel mit Schläuchen.

Welche Milch wird von euch empfohlen?
Die Notubes oder ein anderes Produkt? 
Ventile habe ich einen Satz hier und Yellowtape habe ich sowieso verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

Das mit der Milch wollte ich auch fragen da ich nun wohl mit der Reifensuche fertig bin und ich nicht gleich wieder bei nem Minilöchlein den Schlauch flicken will. Deshalb soll beim Scandal auch wieder Milch rein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Freue mich auch auf Antworten! Der 29er Reifenfred schreibt ist zwar voll davon, aber da entsteht bei mir "Reizüberflutung" und lesen kann ich ja sowieso nicht richtig.... 

Gehe den Fuhrpark waschen.
Das Inbred ist übrigens weg. Schade.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ja selbst erst kürzlich "getubelesst" und mich für Stans Milch entschieden. Absolut perfekt!

Beim Fatty mache ich auch Ghettotubeless. Da poste ich dann nochmal meine Vorgehensweise - da ist ja doch ein bisschen mehr an Vorbereitung nötig, um die Reifen dauerhaft dicht zu haben.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

moin leute

heute morgen beim physio nicht so dolle...

der hat mir meinen ellenbogen derart verdreht, das ich fast an die decke ging...

hab noch probleme mit der ellenbogengelenkmaus...zwickt mich da immer wieder. entweder ists ne entzündung oder ein stückchen wandert da umher...

könnte bald nochmals so aussehen bei mir






ich hoffe jetzt mal es ist nur ne reizung.
Albstadt ich komme trotzdem...ich fahr mit freundin den marathon damit sie wenigstens ne gute zeit hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Ich liebe solche Bilder......da könnte ich gleich mit rumstochern und ein paar Sehnen freilegen


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2013)

mittlerweile hab ich mich dank der sportverletzungen vorlesung an solche bilder gewöhnt


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

ich hoffe es ist nur gereizt oder entzündet und der physio bekommt es in den griff. 

Heute nach der physio ists schon besser...

hoffe es bleibt so. Ich verzichte heute auf eine ausfahrt mit dem bike


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

... und ich bin froh wenn wir auf der nächsten Seite sind!   :kotz:


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Jens.....wenn jetzt keiner mehr antwortet.......dann liegen se noch unterm Tisch

Bei dem Anblick wurde es mir aber auch schlecht.





Veikko.......schnell weiterschreiben.......bis die Seite voll ist


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

Du Ar§ch Jens III! 

Ich sag dann mal Gute Nacht und wir lesen morgen voneinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

phuaaa richtig scheizze...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Sieht jetzt nach 2Jahren und2000,- EUR wieder wie neu aus......Stiftzahn und zusätzlich eine Krone auf dem Nachbarzahn musste sein.

Kette abgesprungen.....und dann mit den Händen noch am Lenker ins Straßenpflaster gebissen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Bilder......da könnte ich gleich mit rumstochern und ein paar Sehnen freilegen



naja... meien patella sehne hab ich auch schon mal gesehen... im rennen doof auf nem fels gelandet. als ich nach dem rennen zum sani bin ist der schier aus den latschen gekippt


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Wo Veikko einmal weg ist, 
bei einer Hand-OP (Stahlsplitter dicht am Knochen) hat der Doc und eine Lernschwester an mir rumgeschnippelt (örtlich betäubt)......ich sagte nach 10 Min zum Doc......hier fällt gleich Jemand um, und schon hatte ich ein hübsches Mädchen im Schoß.
Da haben wir die Schwester ins Nachbarzimmer gelegt und weiter geschnippelt, dabei habe ich mit dem zweiten Haken die Wunde aufgehalten......nach ner Stunde haben wir dann den Metallsplitter dicht neben einem Handknochen gefunden und alles wieder zugetackert

Hat mich komischer Weise alles nicht großartig gestört


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

Ha! Ich kann ja übers Handy weiter machen - da seh ich die Bilder nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

, leider fehlt mir das Talent für bildliche Beschreibungen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

so, resultat einer kleinen schraubersession nachdem der man von der DHL da war...
und weil ich heute mal nichts mache nachdem ich beim physio war.





passt perfekt...













sattelstütze reicht locker. hab noch genug rohr im rahmen drin...mind 2 cm unter max...





jetzt sollte es wirklich so bleiben...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jens.....wenn jetzt keiner mehr antwortet.......dann liegen se noch unterm Tisch
> 
> Bei dem Anblick wurde es mir aber auch schlecht.
> 
> ...



Bist du das, Jens III?

Komme gerade aus dem Hof, den ganzen Tag gewerkelt, Magen hängt auf halb acht und dann die Bilder. 
Buuuaaaa..


Essentechnisch wird das ein Spaß ohne Madame. Nach den 2 Wochen hänge ich gewichtstechnisch im einstelligen Bereich... 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wo Veikko einmal weg ist,
> bei einer Hand-OP (Stahlsplitter dicht am Knochen) hat der *Doc* und eine Lernschwester an mir rumgeschnippelt (örtlich betäubt)......ich sagte nach 10 Min zum *Doc*......hier fällt gleich Jemand um, und schon hatte ich ein hübsches Mädchen im Schoß.
> Da haben wir die Schwester ins Nachbarzimmer gelegt und weiter geschnippelt, dabei habe ich mit dem zweiten Haken die Wunde aufgehalten......nach ner Stunde haben wir dann den Metallsplitter dicht neben einem Handknochen gefunden und alles wieder zugetackert
> 
> Hat mich komischer Weise alles nicht großartig gestört



Jens, ich hätte da auch den Doc nicht rangelassen. Erstens kann der nicht verarzten, nur verzollen und dann hat er ja selbst genug mit seinem Ellenbogen zu tun.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Ein "Geiles Teil" is es geworden,
übrigens gibt es auch die SID mit schwarzen Rohren......wenn die DT anfängt zu knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

Jens, ich hätte da auch den Doc nicht rangelassen. Erstens kann der nicht verarzten, nur verzollen und dann hat er ja selbst genug mit seinem Ellenbogen zu tun.[/quote]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

Jens, Servus! 



Schöne blaue Teile! 


So, fahre mal zu den Jungs in die Schrauberhalle. Bissl schnaggen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2013)

...und Pizza bestellen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ]...
> jetzt sollte es wirklich so bleiben...



Naja... bis die dt stirbt.


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

wenn ich noch ne neue schöne weisse zocchi mit 11/8 schaft bekäme würde ich die austauschen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Marco, zum Glück nicht.....das ist mein großer Junge vor zwei Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

Das nenn ich mal Vaterliebe!!!!! " Zum Glück war's mein Sohn!"


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Na ein wenig "Schadensfreude" war dabei.......wochenlang zuvor habe ich immer wieder gepredigt(der Junge ist 20) ......bau Dir Kettenspanner ein!!!. An seinem Dirtbike mit Single-Antrieb verschoben sich immer die Ausfallenden....bis dann die Kette mal unten war (übrigens nicht zum Ersten Mal).
Die Jungens wissen aber immer Alles besser.....ich mach das schon...."Alter".
Jetzt ist der Spanner dran


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Ach Jens, kannst du jemanden der sich schonmal Protektoren gekauft hat, bevor was passiert is? ich nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Jens, die Rohre gibt es jetzt auch bei der neuen SID,
leider habe ich nur in der aktuellen Mountainbike ein Bild von der SID entdeckt


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2013)

ich find die RS mit den schwarzen rohren wirken irgendwie "billig" :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach Jens, kannst du jemanden der sich schonmal Protektoren gekauft hat, bevor was passiert is? ich nicht


Komisch, die Dinger hat er gleich haben wollen...Weste, Armschoner, Schienbeinschoner, Vollhelm......ist aber immer noch billiger als ein Stiftzahn.
Übrigens sind Zahnimplantate bei einigen Versicherrungen inklusive, weiß ich aber jetzt erst


----------



## Junior97 (8. Juli 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Schöne Tour gefahren heute mit ordentlich Hackengas. Da wird Philipp am Donnerstag bluten müssen 

Aber auf ner Abfahrt runter zum See bin ich zu schnell in einen Anlieger rein und hab den HR-Schlauch gekillt. Leider noch an der nächsten Kante abgesprungen....
Mit Park-Tool Selbstklebeflicken gings nach 5 Minuten weiter und die Sprünge, Drops usw gingen in Dortmund richtig gut. Da haben selbst die Jungs mit Schaufel hinterher geguckt 

Und ich war noch 15 Minuten aufm Pumptrack


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

> Da wird Philipp am Donnerstag bluten müssen


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Noch lacht er 

Irgendwie mag meine Kette keinen Schräglauf mehr. Ich kann nicht mehr Groß/Groß fahren ohne das die Kette abspringt. Was machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Mmh haste mal die begrenzer vom Schaltwerk gecheckt?Schaltröllchen ok? evtl Kettenglied verbogen?




> Noch lacht er


Ich bin selbstbezogener Sadist ich brauch sowas


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Achso, die Kette fällt Vorne runter. Selbst beim zweit größten Ritzel passiert das ab und zu. Das war bei Fuji nicht so.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Aso

Mmh guck mal ob du den Umwerfer noch 2-3mm tiefer hängen kannst, dann is das Problem meistens gelöst


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Nee dann schaltet der nicht mehr vernünftig.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Mmh das doof...Versuch mal die Begrenzer am Umwerfer noch etwas reinzuschrauben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

Ich Sag es nicht,... Ich Sag es nicht,... 

Heute kam meine Ersatz Führung fürs zaboo (da ist der Plastik Käfig gebrochen)... In rot. Kommt geil!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

> Heute kam meine Ersatz Führung fürs zaboo (da ist der Plastik Käfig gebrochen)... In rot. Kommt geil!



Na und was is mit Büld?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

Wird erst morgen montiert...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee dann schaltet der nicht mehr vernünftig.


Ist ev. die Kette zu kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Nöö.
Ist ja am Marathon LRS, da hab ich 11-32, 11-34 geht auch problemlos.


----------



## Junior97 (8. Juli 2013)

Marcel warst du in Aplerbeck Pumptracken ? Und am Blauen See und am alten Ziegelwerk fahren oder Ebberg ?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Beim mir im Tremoniapark 

Da werd ich mit Philipp vielleicht auch kurz vorbei rollen, quasi kein Umweg.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Au geil!


In Saalhausen hatten die überigens jez auch nen neuen Pumptrack, da is man beim marathon 2mal durchgekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

also wenn man den umwerfer knapp an das kettenblatt runterzieht und dann schaltet es nciht mehr gut...

Normal sollte man das doch machen...so tief wie möglich...

Bin gerade in abklärung für carbonfelgen aus übersee...170US$ pro felge...LRS mit novatec und 100kg höchstgewicht 1500g...

hab ja jetzt beim defekten LRS noch zwei naben über...

das könnte gut kommen...


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs.

Morgen fängt endlich mein Rahmenbau an. Habe bei einer Tour hier jemanden kennengelernt der Rahmen aus Stahl selber baut und das als Kurs anbietet in dem man seinen Rahmen selber baut. Das ganze wird aus Stahl gebaut und klassisch gelötet. Bin völlig heiß drauf. Mein erster Maßrahmen zum Materialpreis.


http://bigforestframeworks.com/cycles/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Morgen fängt endlich mein Rahmenbau an. Habe bei einer Tour hier jemanden kennengelernt der Rahmen aus Stahl selber baut und das als Kurs anbietet in dem man seinen Rahmen selber baut. Das ganze wird aus Stahl gebaut und klassisch gelötet. Bin völlig heiß drauf. Mein erster Maßrahmen zum Materialpreis.
> 
> ...



geil...immer schön berichten und hoffentlich wirds nen 29er...


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2013)

Nein es wird ein 26er. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2013)

Schade... Aber gespannt bin ich trotzdem, was du da so zusammen brätst.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2013)

Find ich auch sehr lässig!


----------



## Metrum (8. Juli 2013)

Kannst ja mal schauen ob er nur Rohrmaterial hat oder auch Vollstahl,
da könnte sich der andere Philipp mal nen soliden Rahmen schweißen!


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2013)

Der nimmt was man bezahlt. Keine Ahnung ob man passende T-Träger auch löten kann.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2013)

Boah das wird geil Philipp! Bin schon total gespannt


> da könnte sich der andere Philipp mal nensoliden Rahmen schweißen


Nen Rahmen hab ich noch nie kaputt gemacht...komisch eigentlich...


----------



## InoX (9. Juli 2013)

Moin


----------



## unocz (9. Juli 2013)

Moin


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

Morschen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## BENDERR (9. Juli 2013)

moin! 
jetzt wieder sportverletzungenvorlesung


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

Moin...soll ich dir noch nen foto senden


----------



## BENDERR (9. Juli 2013)

schon vorbei


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

nö aber auch...bin erst aufgestanden...lecker kaffee und dann mit budi laufen und später noch zum gigathlon...


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute!

Sitz grad noch im fitnessstudio und Versuch mich a Bisserl abzureagieren.
Schreib später noch ne Klausur-.- Note geht zwar net mit ein und ich muss nur bestehen, dafür aber mit min 60% um den Schein zu bekommen... Schaun wa mal wies so läuft. 
Ich hasse diese ganzen Prüfungen, blöder Stress


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Prüfungen sind ja schon eher uncool.

Ich hab übrigens Muskelkater in den Armen vom "pumptracken"


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

In Saalhausen sind wir auch zweimal über einen Teil der BuLiga XC Strecke geschickt worden...da gabs auch ne art Pumptrack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Ist das Frau Engen?


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Jup das is das Buliga rennen vom Sonntag gewesen. Isn Photo von Tune selber, war leider nur am Samstag da


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Joa, die fährt ja das goldene Tune Zeugs


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Prüfungen sind ja schon eher uncool.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens Muskelkater in den Armen vom "pumptracken"


 
Ach, ich find es lustig......wie sie Schwitzen.....die Kleinen


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Ja ganz toll
Bin jez durch war ok


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

, da geht's jetzt an den Strand.....relaxen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Tzz, da bin ich neidisch 

Jetzt noch mal zur Uni, danach lernen und dann vielleicht noch kurz eine Runde auf den Pumptrack.

Mal mit Sattelstütze unten versuchen, dann sollte ich ganz rum kommen ohne Treten.


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Ich sitz grad auch noch in der Uni, werd jez nochn bissl was lernen, dann hab ich heute von 16-17:30 noch ne Vorlesung...

Heute Abend dreh ich dann aber auch noch ne Runde, dann isses auch kühler


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)

Halloooooo,

so seit langen mal wieder ne längere Runde mit dem 29er gedreht schön war es...obwohl der blaue Himmel, Strand und Ostsee(Frauen) schon sehr dort hin ziehen


----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

Moin Maik!

Ich hoffe du kannst dich noch erinnern dass ich mit meiner Familie im August bei dir Urlaub machen wollte und du deine Hütte räumen musst!
Adresse habe ich ja noch!!! 
Hoffe Hund und Katze sind kein Problem!

Habe heute mal wieder ne längere Runde mit dem 26er gedreht und es war auch seeehr schön.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)

ahja, da war ja was...

jap 26" läuft bei mir auch noch gut...


----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

Kann bis heute nicht sagen dass das Eine besser ist als das Andere. 

Hm, du wolltest den Urlaub ja abschmettern, so von wegen du hast kein Haus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

Maik, ich würde mich dann bei Veikkos´Urlaub einklinken. Petra+Kids+ich machen doch den Bock auch nicht mehr fett!?
Du hattest ja für dich selbst noch ´ne Schlafgelegenheit in der Nachbarschaft, oder!?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)

ein Haus wäre schön, kann sich hier aber keiner mehr leisten :-( .... Marco schau mal aud dein Handy!!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juli 2013)

Marco, ich kann gern mein Zelt mitbringen, in welchem Maik sehr viel Platz hätte....


----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

Ach, die Plattenbauten sind doch günstig geschnitten, da passen wir alle rein. Und außerdem muss Maik ja mit da sein, wer soll sonst kochen und einkaufen, wir haben ja alle Urlaub!

Guck mal wieviel Platz schon in Maiks Wohnzimmer ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)

ne ne seit ihr frech dann fahrt mal lieber in die Berge...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ein Haus wäre schön, kann sich hier aber keiner mehr leisten :-( .... Marco schau mal aud dein Handy!!!



Liegt im Auto, merke ich gerade....
Muss aber gleich sowieso runter, ein Kumpel wollte kurz vorbeischauen.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Marco, ich kann gern mein Zelt mitbringen, in welchem Maik sehr viel Platz hätte....



Pfff!! - Der kann auch mal im Strandkorb knacken! 
Außerdem schläft er ja beruflich schon genug.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach, die Plattenbauten sind doch günstig geschnitten, da passen wir alle rein. Und außerdem muss Maik ja mit da sein, wer soll sonst kochen und einkaufen, wir haben ja alle Urlaub!
> 
> Guck mal wieviel Platz schon in Maiks Wohnzimmer ist!!!



 Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten.
Aber die Einrichtung hat die gleiche Handschrift wie die Bikes.  










*SPASS !!!*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)

ist doch schön  und außerdem, hauptsache ist doch, das die Fahrräder gut stehen


----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten.
> Aber die Einrichtung hat die gleiche Handschrift wie die Bikes.
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Zu geil


----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

Maik!

Den Fernseher kann man doch drehen -oder?
Weil sonst seh ich ja vom Sofa aus nix!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)

jap ist drehbar, aber nur zwei Programme


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juli 2013)

Welche denn? An und Aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

jungs arbeeeeeeeiteeeeeen...

ne runde mit dem kleinen...mit seebaden...


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juli 2013)

Ferienjob an sich geil das Problem ist nur ich laufe jedem Tag an diesem Rad Vorbei (hat schwatte Reifen)http://www.bike-magazin.de/uploads/tx_saltnews/ff/ffb549d6411efceaa82e922142ab5ddea3a0fbb4.jpg und weis das ich es fÃ¼r 1500â¬ haben kann

Und anderen geilen Specialized RÃ¤dern


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

ist ein Schnäppchen......ist das ein 27,5"?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juli 2013)

26" kannste aber auch 650b umbauen hatten heute auch mal die 650b Laufräder drinn


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Geld aufn Tisch legen und Schleife drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Juli 2013)

Ferienarbeit bei Bikedealer Jan oder hilfst du polnische Transporter beladen?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Der Rahmen ist doch sonst schon so teuer?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2013)

so eine sche*** bei meinem zaboo loesst sich wie es schaut die innenlager buchse :/
knarzte heute wie ab!
antribe ist es net. lager sind neu... kacke!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so eine sche*** bei meinem zaboo loesst sich wie es schaut die innenlager buchse :/
> knarzte heute wie ab!
> antribe ist es net. lager sind neu... kacke!


Sind das Aluschalen in Carbon?.......da kannst Du nur alles schön mit Azeton entfetten und dann die Risse mit flüssigen Acrylglas ausgießen(Sekundenkleber).
Das hat bei meinem Steuerkopf am Spezi geholfen......und ich fahr immer noch damit, und es ist Ruhe


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2013)

ich hab da ne komplette alu huelse im rahmen... und ich befuerchte die loesst sich :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

Ist noch Garantie drauf ?, wenn nicht...musst Du basteln...

Wenn die Hülse durchs Sitzrohr zu sehen ist......kannst Du auch mit Sek.-Kleber arbeiten
Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du durch kleine Löcher Kleber zwischen Hülse und Rahmen einspritzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2013)

Garantie auf nem gesponserten rahmen? Ich weis net...
Sekundenkleber durch ein 48cm langes sitzrohr zur huelse?
Mal sehen, was simon (zaboo) und claudio(carbon-klinik) sagen...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

> claudio(carbon-klinik) sagen...


Was es alles gibt...hoffentlich geht irgendwas zu machen

 Ich muss jetzt in 3 Wochen für Seiffen 100km/ca.2400Hm fit werden...bin eben ne flotte Straßenrunde gefahren...ich will einen Tag fahren und dann ein Tag Pause machen....immer so um die 1,5h nach Feierabend.
Am WE dann jeweils 3-4h mittelschweres Gelände mit Sprinteilagen.

So um 5.30h will ich in Seifen schaffen


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Och nöö Sascha

Hoffentlich lässst sich das iwe einrichten. Das mit den losen Hülsen ist aber nen allgemeines Problem.

Gibt aber wohl irgendeine lösung die Hülse vom Carbon abzuschotten, wird nur leider nicht oft gemacht.

@ Jan: Kaufen das Teil

War eben noch ne schöne Runde aufm BikeUnd morgen kommen wohl noch ein paar Päckchen


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Würds vielleicht mit heißem flüssigem Epoxy versuchen.




maddda schrieb:


> Och nöö Sascha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich muss man nur mit dem Harz das Carbon vom Alu trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (9. Juli 2013)

Ja ich habe das GEld ncoh nciht und da is nix mit Schwarzmarkt der is Tip Top aber halt 26" gehen da alle so günstig weg die 26²Räder 29²dann schon was mehr  
Mal gucken wie teuer der 650b umbau mit Crest wäre


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Würds vielleicht mit heißem flüssigem Epoxy versuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KK, wusste jetzt net mehr net genau wie

Anscheinend wird das von vielen Herstellern aber nicht  vernünfitg gemacht


----------



## InoX (9. Juli 2013)

Meine ersten Übungen heute haben Rohre zugeschnitten und dann gelötet. Sie sinbnicht nach bearbeitet. Nach dem Abkühlen haben wir versucht die Naht abzureißen. Das ist dabei rausgekommen. Die Rohre hatten einen Durchmesser von 25 mm und eine Materialstärke von etwa 1,5 mm, man brauchte also etwas Kraft um sie so zu verbiegen.

Für den Rahmenbau werden dann True Temper Rohre verbaut. Die sind noch deutlich steifer. Denke das sollte halten.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so eine sche*** bei meinem zaboo loesst sich wie es schaut die innenlager buchse :/
> knarzte heute wie ab!
> antribe ist es net. lager sind neu... kacke!




Bei mir hats heute auch schön geknarzt..hab gestern die kurbel ausgebaut um zu reinigen. alles wieder zusammengemacht und heute dieses geknarze

Morgen mal schaun ob es die lager sind. Wenns das gleich wie bei dir ist gibts denke ich mal nen neuen rahmen

und das aufs albstadtwochenende. hab ja noch das steelecht.
Die lizenzer werden dann aber schön schauen wenn ich mit dem steelecht da vorne starte


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juli 2013)

Was gibbet denn dan ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2013)

Sieht gut aus, sagt der Goldschmied
Da würde ich mir ein schönes Herrentags-Trike bauen mit Grill und Bierkistenhalter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

So, war auch ne feine Sprintrunde drehen. Abschluß, wie immer, über´n Feldberg.  
3x heute!  
.....Wen sehe ich da, kurz nach 21 Uhr,...meine Schwester mit ihrem S-Works Safire! 
Schwager muss das Baby schaukeln.


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Ui das sieht schonmal gut aus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal, gibt´s eine gute Alternative zu Skype??  Ich hasse Skype ; kackt ständig ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

diesen???





oder diesen???






diesen???






mal schaun...was kommt. ich werds morgen erfahren...


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt´s eine gute Alternative zu Skype??  Ich hasse Skype ; kackt ständig ab.



Telefon?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juli 2013)

Oder nen Speci ?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

nein, ich brauch was, was nicht jeder fährt. Individualissmus ist gefragt

oder halt eben wieder nen vertx 970 wenns ihn dann umsonst gibt...

der rahmen ist ja noch nicht 5 jahre alt...


----------



## Junior97 (9. Juli 2013)

Hast du deswegen auch das Rocky Fully vertickt ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Telefon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2013)

Mein Harry hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. 

Von fast allen anderen Herstellern oder kleinen Rahmenschmieden hab ich bei Veranstaltungen schon welche gesehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juli 2013)

@Jens


Den Highball!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2013)

rocky fully habe ich gegen das intense getauscht...

highball...mal schaun was morgen rauskommt...

highball oder intense...wenn ich das dann machen kann...


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2013)

Lass dir doch was auf Maß Schweißen


----------



## Metrum (10. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Lass dir doch was auf Maß Schweißen




Das macht hier einer günstig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Mit etwas Übung......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Auch goil , aber bissl dicker:

http://vimeo.com/56568845#at=0


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Fahrsicherheitstraining


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

Der witz ist: ich hab nix gemacht. Nur kette und das plastikteil der fuehrung getauscht.
Morgens zur arbeit war nix. Da bin ich noch locker gecruised. Abends im training hat es gemacht wie ab...

Ich denke, wenn dann kommt ein 29er skandal her...
Vorgabe: tapered steerer mit 105mm, 31,6 sitzrohr und bsa...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

gaaanz doofe frage: msus ich bei mskandal v2 ein steuersatz mit ausenliegenden lagern verbauen, wenn ich eine tapered gabel habe?
problem: schaft = 155mm - 105mm steuerrohr - ~20mm fuer dne steursatz (bei external bearing) bleiben nur noch ~30mm fuer dne vorbau uebrig :/

eine alternative: RAW! http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Rahm...u-Rahmen-ROH-L-48cm-ready-to-Paint--4870.html
da passt ein semi integrierter rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Also bei mir liegt das Lager außen, bei tapered Gabel, und sind dann genau 123mm mit Steuersatz.
Die Maßangaben bei dem Astro Rahmen sind auch krank. 
53 cm Sitzrohr in XL ab 182cm! Ich bin 182 und würde ums verrecken keinen so großen Rahmen fahren wollen. 
Aber schlecht sieht der nicht aus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Männer ,
bitte keine Tech-Fragen vor Acht


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also bei mir liegt das Lager außen, bei tapered Gabel, und sind dann genau 123mm mit Steuersatz.
> Die Maßangaben bei dem Astro Rahmen sind auch krank.
> ...



danke fuer das genaue maas. ergo haette ich genau 32mm fuer den vorbau... hmm kann passen muss aber net...

ach ja: info von der carbon klinik: wenn es das ist, kann man es fixen (neu einkleben) und ist billiger als der skandal oder der astro... mal in mich gehen und den bock nochmal kontrollieren...


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Morgen!




> ach ja: info von der carbon klinik: wenn es das ist, kann man es fixen (neu einkleben) und ist billiger als der skandal oder der astro... mal in mich gehen und den bock nochmal kontrollieren...




Na das klingt doch schonmal super


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juli 2013)

Moin!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gaaanz doofe frage: msus ich bei mskandal v2 ein steuersatz mit ausenliegenden lagern verbauen, wenn ich eine tapered gabel habe?
> problem: schaft = 155mm - 105mm steuerrohr - ~20mm fuer dne steursatz (bei external bearing) bleiben nur noch ~30mm fuer dne vorbau uebrig :/
> 
> *eine alternative: RAW! http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Rahm...u-Rahmen-ROH-L-48cm-ready-to-Paint--4870.html*
> da passt ein semi integrierter rein...



Den Rahmen sollte man in JEDEM Fall in Größe XL nehmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

hihi  du spassvogel


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> danke fuer das genaue maas. ergo haette ich genau 32mm fuer den vorbau... hmm kann passen muss aber net...
> 
> ach ja: info von der carbon klinik: wenn es das ist, kann man es fixen (neu einkleben) und ist billiger als der skandal oder der astro... mal in mich gehen und den bock nochmal kontrollieren...


 
Wird die Hülse mit Wärme aus dem Rahmen geholt und dann wieder neu eingeharzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

hat er mir net gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Da hätteste ja och ma fragen können


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Floh und Marco, so könnte meins aussehen.......


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

> Floh und Marco, so könnte meins aussehen.......



Nie im leben!, da sind ja gar keine Hopebremsen dran


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2013)

gerade zurück von meinem mechaniker.
Ihr glaubt es nicht aber es war das ausfallende. Nur bischen schmutzig.

Bis wir es rausgefunden haben vergingen 45 min.

Auf der runde beim vorplatz kein knarzen mehr.

Mal schaun ob es so bleibt. Jetzt gibts vorerst kein neuen rahmen

ausfallende abmontiert geputzt wieder dran und fertig.

Der kollege ist einfach DER knarzdok...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Apropo, Hope......die Scheibe ist da , die Waage geht aber bestimmt falsch


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gerade zurück von meinem mechaniker.
> Ihr glaubt es nicht aber es war das ausfallende. Nur bischen schmutzig.
> 
> Bis wir es rausgefunden haben vergingen 45 min.
> ...



hat es bei dir auch geknarzt, wenn du im stand die kurbelarme wechselseitig belastet hast?

ach ja... geht das bild von der scheibe NOOOOCH groesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

sorry,


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Moin ihr Lemminge... 

JensIII, wo klemmt´s? Gib Schub, Rakete!!!


Sascha, ICH würde das Skandal heute mit integ. Steuersatz unten fahren. Das war damals mein Fehler. Hatte auch EC verbaut und der Lenkwinkel war mir zu träge. Das Inbred mit der kurzen Gabel , trotz höherem Gewicht, ging viel, viel besser!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

problem: welchen steuersatz bekomme ich unten REIN, der dann auch noch ne tapered gabel zulaest. das sind dann doch immer nur noch 1 1/8 zoll???


----------



## mete (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> problem: welchen steuersatz bekomme ich unten REIN, der dann auch noch ne tapered gabel zulaest. das sind dann doch immer nur noch 1 1/8 zoll???



Nö, wenn es ein ZS44 Steuerrohr (für 1 1/8" semiintegriert) ist, dann passt da eine 1,5" Lagerschale von CaneCreek mit außenliegenden Lagern rein. Wie sich das genau nennt, weiß ich jedoch nicht, gibt es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

so jetzt nochmal gelesen... ich will aber gerade KEIN ausenliegendes lager, da das ja wieder hoeher baut :/


----------



## mete (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hae? das ist nur das lager? sprich ich kauf die reducer schale und steck ein 1,5zoll lager rein???



Das ist eine Lagerschale, die in ein ZS44 Steuerrohr passt, nur guckt die dann unten aus dem Steuerrohr heraus und darin steckt ein 1,5" Lager, ist also nicht semiintegriert, nur deshalb passt es.

Edit: EC44 heißt der Spaß . (External Cup)


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

siehe oben... 
das lager soll REIN sosnt baut mir der kack wohl zu hoch... wobei nach der messung oben, waeren es 32mm feur dne vorbau, was ja fuer einen f109 reicht


----------



## mete (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> siehe oben...
> das lager soll REIN sosnt baut mir der kack wohl zu hoch... wobei nach der messung oben, waeren es 32mm feur dne vorbau, was ja fuer einen f109 reicht



Das wird wohl nicht gehen. Ein ZS44 Steuerrohr hat nun einmal nur 44 mm Durchmesser und ein 1,5" Schaft braucht 38mm, blieben knapp 3mm fürs Lager => funktioniert nur mit external Cup und die bauen so 10-12mm hoch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

ebent... :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Geht nur mit geradem 1 1/8 Zoll-Schaft! 
Von FSA gibt´s ein Dünnringlager, das wollte ich im 301 mit tapered nutzen, aber das taugt wohl nicht viel.

-EC mit schei55 Geo und tapered

-ZS mit Reducer , top Geo, aber 1 1/8"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ebent... :/



Man kann halt nicht alles haben..prinzipiell funktioniert es aber. Wobei ich den neuen Scandal mit dem komischen Sitzwinkel eh nicht mehr kaufen würde.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

super... jetzt zerleg ich erstmal den zaboo und schau mal ob ich es finde, bzw neu einkleben lasse. ware natuerlich noch weit ueber ein halbes kilo leichter udn billiger, als einen skandal zu kaufen, der sich wie lkw faehrt :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Naja, wie´n LKW nicht gerade.  Ich mag das Scandal eigentlich.
Der 16" Raw-Aufbau mit weißer Marzocci hier im IBC gefällt mir gut.


----------



## mete (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt auch, dass 10mm den Unterschied zwischen Trailrakete und LKW ausmachen. Das ändert die Winkel um weniger als 0,5°. Zumal ja bei der Wahl der Gabel auch noch Spielraum vorhanden ist bzw. man einfach mit etwas mehr Sag fährt oder die Gabel 1cm heruntertravelt. Ich fahre meinen beiden Flashs mit unterschiedlich langen Gabeln (Unterschied beträgt witzigerweise genau 1cm ) und merke da ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Unterschied im Lenkverhalten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

die gabel ist aber da und hat tapered 155mm schaft :/


----------



## mete (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die gabel ist aber da und hat tapered 155mm schaft :/



jo, aber den FW kannste trotzdem ändern, wenn man überhaupt was merkt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

Bei mir waren es 12 oder 13mm beim Sixpack. 

Auch egal, ...im direkten Vergleich zum Vorgänger damals, war das Ding träge.
1 Rennen, 1 Tour.... und weg war´s.


----------



## Metrum (10. Juli 2013)

Jens III. darfst zum wiegen nicht die Kundenwaage nehmen, mit der du das Gold abwiegst! (Goldwaage?) 

Was für ne Scheibengröße ist das denn? Ich glaube die hätte ich hier auch noch im Neuzustand rumliegen gehabt. War damals bei meiner M4 oder V2 mit dazu. Aber du musst ne andere Größe haben denn meine wiegt nur 167g in 203mm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

@mete: federweg bringt mir rein gar nix, wenn der schaft zu kurz ist... 

hmmm also teoretisch sollte es also mit nem skandal, dem ec steuersatz und nem f109 passen... aber erstmal besteht ja noch die hoffnung, das der zaboo zu retten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Juli 2013)

S*c*andal!!! 

Ich schreib ja auch nicht Le*v*ty!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hat es bei dir auch geknarzt, wenn du im stand die kurbelarme wechselseitig belastet hast?
> 
> ach ja... geht das bild von der scheibe NOOOOCH groesser?


 
Hallo Sascha

Jep auch im stand. haben die kurbel ausgebaut dort wos fett braucht gefettet und zusammengebaut. Hat immer noch geknarzt. 

Dann gingen wir der sache richtig auf den grund. Er meinete könnte das schaltauge sein das bischen verschmutzt ist. Ausgebaut putzen wieder eingebaut und auf der vorplatzrunde und im stand nix mehr.

die tage werde ich dann mehr wissen obs dev das war oder nicht.

Ich würds mal versuchen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

> Jens III. darfst zum wiegen nicht die Kundenwaage nehmen, mit der du das Gold abwiegst! (Goldwaage?)





> Was für ne Scheibengröße ist das denn? Ich glaube die hätte ich hier auch noch im Neuzustand rumliegen gehabt. War damals bei meiner M4 oder V2 mit dazu. Aber du musst ne andere Größe haben denn meine wiegt nur 167g in 203mm. ]




 mit der Goldwaage (Tol. 0,01g) habe ich es versucht, die geht aber nur bis 200g.
Das ist eine innenbelüftete 203mm V4 Scheibe speziell für Rohloff.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> S*c*andal!!!
> 
> Ich schreib ja auch nicht Le*v*ty!!!!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, die war ja belüftet - stimmt. Da ist das Gewicht doch nicht schlimm,oder? Mit was ist die denn angegeben?

@ ausländischer Jens

Tut mir auch sehr leid für Dich dass dein Rahmen gerettet wurde und du nix neues aufbauen kannst! 
Aber wenn es gar nicht anders geht - dann schenk ihn mir und erzähl deiner Freundin dass er geklaut wurde!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> S*c*andal!!!
> 
> Ich schreib ja auch nicht Le*v*ty!!!!



ich bin hobby legastheniker. ich darf das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

> Aber wenn es gar nicht anders geht - dann schenk ihn mir und erzähl deiner Freundin dass er geklaut wurde!!!


----------



## Metrum (10. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> mit der Goldwaage (Tol. 0,01g) habe ich es versucht, die geht aber nur *bis 200g*.
> Das ist eine innenbelüftete 203mm V4 Scheibe speziell für Rohloff.



Du hast bestimmt das Waagemodell _Naumburg_, musst das Modell _Düsseldorf _holen die geht bis 2000g!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2013)

So, ich übertrage gerade noch die Navidaten der letzten Touren, dann fahre ich mal in´s Einkaufszentrum bummeln. 
Mum hat heute Geburtstag. Heute Abend geht´s in so´n _Äpplegadde_  (Apfelweinkneipe). 

Einkaufszentrum ist hoffentl. nicht so voll. Mehr Spaß macht die Autobahnfahrt dort hin.    Das Schätzchen mal scheuchen....


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

@ Veikko: 


Moin, allesamt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach ja, die war ja belüftet - stimmt. Da ist das Gewicht doch nicht schlimm,oder? Mit was ist die denn angegeben?


 
müsste so um 280g wiegen....dazu habe ich leider keine Angaben gefunden



Metrum schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt das Waagemodell _Naumburg_, musst das Modell _Düsseldorf _holen die geht bis 2000g!


 
Der ewige OST-WEST-Konflikt (arm-reich)........hier müssen wir immer noch kleinere "Brötchen" backen


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7457/hope-nabe-pro-2-evo
Grad war der Postmann da
Hoffe mal das der restliche Krempel auch bald kommt


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Nicht mal das Bild gedreht!  Der fujisan wird dir das Teil um die Ohren hauen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

sehr schoen... ich bin auch mit mir am kaempfen, ob ich mir das vorderrad auf ne hope umspeichen soll... die dt centerlock ist halt qr9 only und kann nicht umgebaut werden...


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nicht mal das Bild gedreht!  Der fujisan wird dir das Teil um die Ohren hauen!


Upps hab's mit'm Handy eben gemacht


Bin mal gespannt auf die Hope. Qualitativ macht sie auf jedenfall einen sehr guten Eindruck
Das man die DtSwiss net umbauen kann is schon blöd, voralle. Muss man ja heutzutage relativ oft umbaun... Bei den ganzen Standarts^^


----------



## cpprelude (10. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute! Ich habe hier auch ein neues Projekt, wer möchte kann es im Album verfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

sehr huebscher rahmen!
und wehe ich seh hier nicht mehr davon!!! 


man kann NUR die normale centerlock dt net umbauen... rate mal welche ich hab :/


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf die Hope. Qualitativ macht sie auf jedenfall einen sehr guten Eindruck



Ich habe sie ja vorn auch am Bike und kann sagen, dass der technische Eindruck dem optischen ebenbürtig ist! 
Für später auf andere Standards vorbereitet zu sein, finde ich gerade vorn auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Die Sobrebikes fand ich immer sehr geil!

Hau die Bilder hier rin!!!!


 @Sascha warum hast du denncenterlock? Is doch nur schwerer


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

hmm... mein nabendynamo hat das auch... und DAMALS wollte ich da hin und her wechseln koennen...


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe sie ja vorn auch am Bike und kann sagen, dass der technische Eindruck dem optischen ebenbürtig ist!
> Für später auf andere Standards vorbereitet zu sein, finde ich gerade vorn auch sehr angenehm.



Super! Das freut mich, die wird nemmich viel gefahren werden
Für Rennen bau ich dann noch nen anderen Lrs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

meine hope am hinterrad ist auch toll! 
ich muss lgaub ich echt mal vorne auch auf hope umspeichen...


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Vor allem sieht centerlock vorne und IS hinten auch net so toll aus...

Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Dirty flea hinten schlägt


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2013)

Hope=geil. Darum auch bei mir und dem pop lrs hope.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juli 2013)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Leute! Ich habe hier auch ein neues Projekt, *wer möchte kann es im Album verfolgen. *



Sehr gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (10. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Blumen!  Vielleicht stell ich hier mal ein par Bilder rein.


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Bitte streich das vielleicht Ich will sofort sehen, wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## cpprelude (10. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bitte streich das vielleicht Ich will sofort sehen, wenn es was neues gibt


 
Ist doch nicht sooooooo aufwändig ab und zu in mein Album zu schauen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Vor allem sieht centerlock vorne und IS hinten auch net so toll aus...
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Dirty flea hinten schlägt



Da stimme ich zu! Deswegen habe ich vorn 6-Loch (Hope) und hinten CL (Alfine). 


Die Dirty Flea ist aber schon ein Brocken oder verwechsel ich die gerade?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

he flo... sollen wir tauschen? du bekommst die passende dt und ich nimm deine hope.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Lass mich kurz überlegen........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen........................



najaaaaa:









so ganz doof waere es auch fuer dich net... nur weil du zu faul zum neu einspeichen bist


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Also gewichtsmässig is die Dirty flea unter der Hope

In den Renn Lrs kommen dann eh King und Kong...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2013)

Krass! Nee, dann habe ich die verwechselt. 

@ Sascha: Ich bin außerdem zu geizig für neue Speichen und eine CL-Scheibe. 

Nee, mir war damals (neben der schnellen Achsanpassung) das schwarz glänzende Finish wichtiger als der gleiche Bremsscheibenstandard.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2013)

naja... die scheiben koennten wir mittauschen. hab ja ne xt cl dran 
schon klar. passt schon


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Ich war grad 45min in der Uni.

Bei der hälfte meiner Vorlesung dann:
Die die die Vorlesung für Modul 3 brauchen, müssen den stoff der heute noch kommt nicht machen...

Jetzt bin ich im Endeffekt für 45min zu Uni gefahren....hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst


So ich schwing mich jez noch ne Runde aufs Radl


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2013)

War schon knapp ne Stunde aufm Pumptrack, bin jetzt echt feddich


----------



## Junior97 (10. Juli 2013)

Mit welchem Rad denn ?  
Fürn Pumptrack überlege ich mir nen extra rad aufzubauen  So zum spaß haben und allem


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2013)

Große Räder sind aufm Pumptrack leider nicht sooo praktisch.

Der Jung mit dem Dirtbike hatte es auch fahrtechnisch mehr drauf als ich, war aber nach einer Runde schon platt 
Er war auch nur gefühlt 5 Minuten da.


Vielleicht mach ich mir auch noch das Resterad mit Starrgabel fertig, dann noch Schnellspanner und Plattformpedale dran und ab gehts


----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2013)

Habe da mal was erstellt. Weitere Fotos vom eigentlichen Projekt folgen dann heute oder morgen.


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2013)

Habs mal sofort zu den abos hinzugefügt Ich bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Juli 2013)

weitere Bilder sind eingefügt.


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2013)

Morgen!
So jetzt mal eben kurz ne Vorlesung und heute Nammitach geht's zum Marcel ne runde radfahrn


----------



## Metrum (11. Juli 2013)

Moin Philipp und Rest!

Biste dir sicher dass du zur richtigen Veranstaltung fährst?
Nicht dass es dann wie gestern endet.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so kann das Wetter bleiben!


----------



## unocz (11. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> so kann das Wetter bleiben!





guten morgen, 

bei uns hat es 11° :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

18grad, leicht bewoellkt
Cheers!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

sonnenschein schön sonnig warm heiss erdrückend...

Moin


----------



## unocz (11. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sonnenschein schön sonnig warm heiss erdrückend...
> 
> Moin



biste gerade inna sauna ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Juli 2013)

Oder Restalkohol?


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Philipp und Rest!
> 
> Biste dir sicher dass du zur richtigen Veranstaltung fährst?
> Nicht dass es dann wie gestern endet.



diesmal isses. Richtig ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Gab`s in CH was zu feiern?

Ich konnte Gestern noch nicht mal die neue Bremsscheibe testen (montiert ist Sie),
mein Nachbar hatte den Grill angeschmissen und mich mit leckeren Sachen rüber gelockt.......Foto kommt noch (habe ich auch nicht geschafft).
Sieht mächtig aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

So! Es geht! Knack frei! Im Keller zumindest! Aber DS war es auch reproduzierbar...
Was es war? Ka,... Jedenfalls war Ruhe, nachdem ich das innenLager und die kefü neu, sauber und in fett/Kupferpaste ertränkt montiert habe  juhu!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch super an!

Am Rennrad bin ich auch shcon die ganze Zeit am forschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch super an!
> 
> Am Rennrad bin ich auch shcon die ganze Zeit am forschen


Jugend Forscht!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

heb nix zu feiern gehabt...leider

gerade noch die carbonfelgen bezahlt...nen supi preis für zwei felgen mit shipping...

werde sie mit der novatec und dt revo speichen aufbauen lassen.

Ach ja und im steelrahmesegment geht auch wieder was. wird aber erst nächstes jahr bis er fertig ist...schalalaaa das könnte nen wirklich gutes projekt werden...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Der Philipp kommt gleich rum. Dann wird kurz geschnaggt übern Rahmen und dann gehts aufs Rad!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

So... Bin gerade dran ner rote hope Front zu bekommen... Braucht jemand ne dt centerlock?
Bin noch unschlüssig... Dt comp oder revos? Hmmm
Ist zwar dann die Hinterrad Nabe schwarz und vorne rot, aber bei dem rot ist mit das egal

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Ui was war das für ein Tag!

3,5h mit Philipp unterwegs gewesen, Pumptrack - Bittermark - Hohensyburg - Wetter und zurück. Neue Trails kennengelernt und oft richtig Knallgas gefahren, ich kann sicher gleich gut pennen.
Wir haben auch nichts zerstört oder unplanmäßige Pausen gehabt. Die Zerstörungswut hatte heute ein Anderer.

Wir stehen kurz vorm Golfplatz an der Ampel. Hinter uns kommt ein älterer 3er BMW mit Mitt-Zwanziger-Fahrer angerollt. Als es grün wird drängt er sich vorbei, schneidet uns (gerade aus) durchs rechts abbiegen.
Das alles im Powerslide/Drift mit quietschenden Reifen. Er wollte wohl zeigen wer der "Boss im Ring" ist. Er driftet schon gefährlich quer über den Linksabbiegerstreifen wird aber nicht langsamer.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war uns klar, dass es nicht gut geht. Philipp und ich haben das wie im Film erlebt und gar nicht richtig realisiert wie es dazu kam. Wir sind mittig auf der Kreuzung gewesen, als der BMW senkrecht die Straße über einen hohen Bordstein verlässt. Dahinter geht es einige Meter sehr steil die Böschung runter - große Bäume.

Der Wagen verlässt unser Blickfeld und es gibt einen lauten Knall, Rauch steigt auf.
Warnblinker der umstehenden Autos gehen an und wir laufen zur Unfallstelle. Der BMW hängt quer vorm Baum und sieht Vorne ziemlich zerstört aus.
Der Fahrer kriecht die Böschung hoch und sagt: "Alles okay - schei$$ neue Reifen"
Er zündet sich noch eine Kippe an und wirft die Packung gekonnt ins Auto. 
Nach dem genug Helfer anwesend waren, konnten wir dann selbst ziemlich perplex weiter fahren...


----------



## InoX (11. Juli 2013)

geile Story, wir haben gerade gut gelacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2013)

BMW-Fahrer halt.
Der kauft morgen erstmal ein "M"-Modell....     ....da bleibt nur Kohle für alte, gebrauchte Reifen!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Also im ersten Moment wollten wir schon den Krankenwagen rufen. Aber als der Typ die Böschung hoch kam, fragend in die Runde Autofahrer/Radfahrer schaute und dann sein Werk begutachtete war alles klar 

Wir wollten erst ein Foto fürs ETWR machen, aber das wäre vielleicht nicht so gut angekommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2013)

Für uns hier schon!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

@Sascha...

revos ganz klar...

mal wieder was zur auflockerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2013)

BlueMan-Group auf Abwegen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2013)

...und wenn ihr gaaanz leise seid, könnt ihr vielleicht ein paar Schlümpfe sehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

BMW? Weltklasse!

Revos? Hmmm der Satz ist fürs training... Mit den Nope dann auch mal mit Option auf ein 120er fully oder so... Daher vllt doch 32x comp und bombproof!

Mal in mich gehen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

ne gescheite carbonfelge und revos und das ding ist bombproof...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

Ne, ich Speiche das dt crest Vorderrad vom zaboo auf hope um. Will variabel sein, passend zum Hinterrad (wenn auch in rot) und das rot ist geil

Ach ja, dann kann ich deine zochi annehmen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Meine neue Zusammenstellung für den LRS ist dank Philipp: XMD366 - Novatec - Revo
Dürfte bei etwas über 1400g landen und weniger als 300 Steine kosten


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Juli 2013)

Die BMW Geschichte kommt mir bekannt vor, nur dass der Typ in meinem Fall "nur" in der Stadt an einen Baum geschüsselt ist und noch wegfahren konnte...

Bzgl. Revos oder Comp: ich fahr ja am 29er mittlerweile Arch EX mit am VR links DT Comp und rechts DT Revo und finde das Laufrad sehr gut weil steif. Also, gib den Competition Speichen vorne links und hinten rechts eine Chance!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui was war das für ein Tag!
> 
> 3,5h mit Philipp unterwegs gewesen, Pumptrack - Bittermark - Hohensyburg - Wetter und zurück. Neue Trails kennengelernt und oft richtig Knallgas gefahren, ich kann sicher gleich gut pennen.
> Wir haben auch nichts zerstört oder unplanmäßige Pausen gehabt. Die Zerstörungswut hatte heute ein Anderer.
> ...



Ist das echt so passiert? Nicht schlecht... Gut, dass er euch nicht mitgenommen hat - "sch**ß neue Reifen"


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne, ich Speiche das dt crest Vorderrad vom zaboo auf hope um. Will variabel sein, passend zum Hinterrad (wenn auch in rot) und das rot ist geil
> 
> Ach ja, dann kann ich deine zochi annehmen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



für die zocchi müsstest du tief in die tasche greifen...sagen wir mal gegenwert von ner neuen SID mit schwarzen buchsen

sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Wegfahren war für den Kollegen hier kein Thema mehr. Leider hab ich den Rückweg falsch geplant und wir sind nicht dran vorbei gekommen. Der Wagen muss sicherlich mit Kran usw geborgen werden.

Nöö, Revos find ich gut. Viel Stabilität gegenüber der XMD309T sollte die 366 nicht einbüßen. Die fahre ich seit einem halben Jahr auch nur mit Revos.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

Nochmal: ich speiche nur das Trainings Vorderrad mit ner neuen Nabe ein
Das ding soll nicht leicht sein, sondern kranke Aktionen aushalten
Für leicht hab ich meine zwei crest, dt/lefty leicht 14xxg laufradsätze 


Die rote zocchi gegen die Scheiss sid? Bist du dappert? Gegen ne lefty OK, aber ne sid? Ne!
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

trotzdem revos


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ist das echt so passiert? Nicht schlecht... Gut, dass er euch nicht mitgenommen hat - "sch**ß neue Reifen"



Philipp und ich sind heute recht "aggressiv" gefahren. Teilweise auch von der Ampel weg gesprintet.
Wir standen nebeneinander auf der Haltelinie, damit der BMW-Fahrer die Kontaktschleife auslöst.
Bei Grün hat er sich noch links vorbei gezwängt um dann scharf rechts rüber zu ziehen. Hätten wir angtreten, wären wir sicherlich auf der Motorhaube und der Seitentür eingeschlagen.

Scheinbar hatten wir heute den sprichwörtlichen "siebten Sinn".


----------



## InoX (11. Juli 2013)

fahre auch die Revos aber an kleinen Rädern, dafür aber komplett.

Die schwarzen Standrohre der neuen RS finde ich nicht sehr schön. Sieht für mich einfach nur billig aus. Habe noch ne schwarze Manitou Axel im Keller. Die sieht auch so aus...


----------



## Junior97 (11. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube in 1 1/2 Jahren gibts hier nen 29er von mir zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

Am 26er Wettkampf lrs hatte ich auch revos pure

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Sooooo!

Hab gerade meine erste Hälfte der Spare-Ribs aus der Pfanne genommen - GEIL!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sooooo!
> 
> Hab gerade meine erste Hälfte der Spare-Ribs aus der Pfanne genommen - GEIL!



Du Sack! Aber Pfanne? Auf den grill damit!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (11. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ich glaube in 1 1/2 Jahren gibts hier nen 29er von mir zu sehen



Die sind dann billig zu haben Jan, weil dann alle anderen schon 36er fahren! 






Was für dich schon nen ziemlicher Sprung wäre, wenn man dein jetztiges Rad mal davor stellt!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du Sack! Aber Pfanne? Auf den grill damit!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja ich weiß, Schweinerei sowas.
Darf aber aufm dem Balkon nicht grillen und hatte keine Lust in den Park.

Alternative Zubereitung: Scharf anbraten bis goldbraun. gewünschte Sauce anrühren (hier Spezial-Dip für Nachos) vermengen mit Wasser, Ingwer, Knoblauch anderen tollen Gewürzen.
Reingeben, Deckel drauf und 40-60 Minuten köcheln


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Philipp und ich sind heute recht "aggressiv" gefahren. Teilweise auch von der Ampel weg gesprintet.
> Wir standen nebeneinander auf der Haltelinie, damit der BMW-Fahrer die Kontaktschleife auslöst.
> Bei Grün hat er sich noch links vorbei gezwängt um dann scharf rechts rüber zu ziehen. Hätten wir angtreten, wären wir sicherlich auf der Motorhaube und der Seitentür eingeschlagen.
> 
> *Scheinbar hatten wir heute den sprichwörtlichen "siebten Sinn".*


Ein Glück


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also im ersten Moment wollten wir schon den Krankenwagen rufen. Aber als der Typ die Böschung hoch kam, fragend in die Runde Autofahrer/Radfahrer schaute und dann sein Werk begutachtete war alles klar
> 
> Wir wollten erst ein Foto fürs ETWR machen, aber das wäre vielleicht nicht so gut angekommen


Ihr hättet das Nummernschild schwärzen können



> Die schwarzen Standrohre der neuen RS finde ich nicht sehr schön. Sieht für mich einfach nur billig aus.


Ich finde die neue SID sieht elegant aus und passt super an Doc`s Radel....aber auf mich hört eh Keiner



> Spare-Ribs


Lecker

So...Bremsen komplett


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Hope kommt gut, durfte heute mal die von Philipp testen.


----------



## InoX (11. Juli 2013)

Hättest auch meine testen können


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Und nicht die Zähne am Lenker ausgeschlagen.....wenn die Bremsen einmal eingefahren sind, reicht je ein Finger für Zwei D natürlich am Bremshebel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Marcel, bist Du etwa schon fertig mit Essen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Ruhig


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui was war das für ein Tag!
> 
> 3,5h mit Philipp unterwegs gewesen, Pumptrack - Bittermark - Hohensyburg - Wetter und zurück. Neue Trails kennengelernt und oft richtig Knallgas gefahren, ich kann sicher gleich gut pennen.
> Wir haben auch nichts zerstört oder unplanmäßige Pausen gehabt. Die Zerstörungswut hatte heute ein Anderer.
> ...


 Stell Dir sicherheitshalber einen Wecker...nich das was Anbrennt


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2013)

Sitz grad noch mit meinem Cousin beim Grillen 

Jau war ne geile Runde heute!genau nach meinem Geschmack 
Eigentlich müssten wir die runde mal für'n Marathon ausschreibenda gäbs glaub ich Dramen  
Das mit dem BMW Fahrer war schon der Hammerhatten aber echt verdammt Glück!

BTW mal die Gabel ringesteckt:





Is auch alles gekommen, nur Reifen und tensiometer sind noch aufm weg
Hier sieht's aus wie aufm Postamt 
@ Marcel die 366er is bei slb preislich echt unschlagbar


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

Brachial

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpprelude (11. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute auch ein par Teile bekommen, die großen Flaschenhalter habe ich hier schon länger liegen.

Machst du aus dem Fuji das Woody Philipp?


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2013)

> Machst du aus dem Fuji das Woody Philipp


Nee mir gefällt der Rahmen so. Der Lack is viel zu schön
Wenn ich das zoulou genommen hätte hätte ich daraus nen Woody gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2013)

Was für eine Jahreszeit haben wir eigentlich.......habe ich Weihnachten verpasst


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2013)

Hab ich vorhin schon Philipp gesagt. Für Sommer gehts hier Aufbau mäßig ziemlich ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2013)

Die flaschenhalter sind krank!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpprelude (11. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die flaschenhalter sind krank!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


 


Nee, für dein Epic sind die nix.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2013)

Sind die nicht für PET-Flaschen? 


Moin!


----------



## Metrum (12. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sind die nicht für PET-Flaschen?
> Moin!




Sollte passen! Moin Marcel und Rest! Bild scheint ein Bravo Starschnittformat zu haben. Sorry!!!


----------



## unocz (12. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2013)

Dach! so nu speichen bestellen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2013)

*ÐÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ¾! *

Das es um 1642 schon PET-Flaschen gab,
erstaunlich das der Sascha bei Bier nicht Ã¼ber die GrÃ¶Ãe des Bildes mekkert


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2013)

es ist freitag... ich hab einspeicharbeit bestellt... das zaboo knackt nicht mehr,... 
ich bin entspannt! 

ps.: sapim race! schei*** auf die 30g. wenn es darum ginge haette ich die dtnabe drin lassen muessen...


----------



## BENDERR (12. Juli 2013)

zlatopramen <3 

moin!
endlich wieder FREItag 
jetzt erstmal aufm Balkon frühstücken, bisschen lernen und dann schnell aufs bike


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich neideisch. Ich sitz noch bis halb 6 inne uni.
Heute abend dann ne Runde regenerativ und dann speich ich das VR ein
Die restlichen sachen fürs 29er kommen heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2013)

feinerle 
eigentlich ist es ja voellig doof, das vorderrad um zu speichen. wird zusammen gut 100g schwerer... aber os bin ich wesentlich varriabler in der gabelwahl...
  @maddda bin gespannt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bin eher ein visueller Mensch......ich hoffe ihr macht schöne Bilder damit ich`s auch verstehe......auch Du Sascha!!!!


----------



## Metrum (12. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *ÐÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ¾! *
> 
> Das es um 1642 schon PET-Flaschen gab,
> erstaunlich das der Sascha bei Bier nicht Ã¼ber die GrÃ¶Ãe des Bildes mekkert



Jens du alter Stinkstiefel baruchst gar nicht versuchen den Sascha hintenrum aufzuwiegeln! Meckern widerspricht seinem Wesen!!! 
Und auÃerdem habe ich mich schon ÃBER dem Bild fÃ¼r die GrÃ¶Ãe entschuldigt - aber offenbar siehst du keinen Text mehr sobald Alkohol bebildert dargestellt wird!!! 

Aja, stimmt! In deinem letzten Post steht ja du seist ein visueller Mensch!!!


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sind die nicht für PET-Flaschen?
> 
> 
> Moin!


 
Moin allerseits!

Genau, sind für PET Flaschen und davon habe ich zwei Stück.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens du alter Stinkstiefel baruchst gar nicht versuchen den Sascha hintenrum aufzuwiegeln! Meckern widerspricht seinem Wesen!!!
> Und außerdem habe ich mich schon ÜBER dem Bild für die Größe entschuldigt - aber offenbar siehst du keinen Text mehr sobald Alkohol bebildert dargestellt wird!!!
> 
> Aja, stimmt! In deinem letzten Post steht ja du seist ein visueller Mensch!!!


 
Du denkst wohl, mit so einer Entschuldigung kommt man bei Sascha durch.....ich jedenfalls nicht.......bei Dir macht Er demnach Ausnahmen.
Außerdem funktioniert das nicht wie in der kath. Kirche......Beichten und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2013)

ich bin soooo entspannt...  strahlende sonne... ich haue heute puenktlich ab und geh ne runde hardtail schreddern... morgen singletrailer fahren, sonntag epic quaelen... 
die welt ist schoen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2013)

Veikko, irgendwas stimmt im Schwarzwald nicht.....bei den Erzgebirglern sagt man----Kleines zänkisches Bergvolk----aber was ist jetzt im Südwesten los......gute Stimmung


----------



## BENDERR (12. Juli 2013)

glaube dem sascha ist die viele sonne schon zu kopf gestiegen.. alles weich da drin!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2013)

Sascha ist nicht mehr das was er mal war 



			
				cpprelude schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, sind für PET Flaschen und davon habe ich zwei Stück.



Du Touri 

Ich hab sogar noch ein paar mehr hier - die bunker ich bis zum Zahltag


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2013)

Ich hab nur Mitleid mit euch... will doch net das ihr immer weinen muesst...


----------



## unocz (12. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Mitleid mit euch... will doch net das ihr immer weinen muesst...


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2013)

heute musste ich beim tierarzt unter den Röntgenaparat und was kam dabei raus??? Eine Gelenksmaus im Ellenbogengelenk und die Absprengung ist nicht nicht angewachsen...hmm ich glaub ich geh von jetzt an immer zum tierarzt um mich behandeln zu lassen. Jetzt 2 wochen warten, weil mein hausarzt weg ist

man man man ich könnt kotzen...ich denke das wird ne atroskopie nachsichziehen...ansonsten gibts mal arthrose...

aber das wochenende lass ich mir ned nehmen. Der physio hat gemeint solange ich keine schmerzen dabei habe

Ich glaub ich fahr die typen vor lauter frust in den boden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juli 2013)

@DoC
Nächster Arzttermin beinhaltet aber nicht Rute kupieren oder Ohren stellen!?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_DoC_
> Nächster Arzttermin beinhaltet aber nicht Rute kupieren oder Ohren stellen!?



nein nein aber vielleicht macht es der chef meiner freundin gleich selbst

Er hat sich schon angeboten...das gaht ja schon fast ambulant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Mitleid mit euch... will doch net das ihr immer weinen muesst...


Wo soll das  hinführen?



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @_DoC_
> Nächster Arzttermin beinhaltet aber nicht Rute kupieren oder Ohren stellen!?




Jens, was sagt denn Deine Frau wenn Du jetzt immer Unten liegst


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nein nein aber vielleicht macht es der chef meiner freundin gleich selbst
> 
> Er hat sich schon angeboten...das gaht ja schon fast ambulant...


 Das ist aber nicht so nett


----------



## unocz (12. Juli 2013)

Schei55e !!!!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Schei55e !!!!!!!



jup, aber ich denke wird mal schon gut kommen.
Positive denken...oder so...


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2013)

Na dann gute Besserung

Mein Paket is auch angekommen...jetzt muss ich nur noch gleich zu Hause ankommen


----------



## BENDERR (12. Juli 2013)

irre tour de france etappe heute 
aber freut mich, dass cav gewonnen hat.. der hat in den letzten tagen schon bös einstecken müssen.. 

aber jetzt erstmal noch n stündchen aufs rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jup, aber ich denke wird mal schon gut kommen.
> Positive denken...oder so...



Lass dir das Knochenstück rausnehmen. Wenn du dann in 10-15 Jahren nicht mehr Biken kannst weil du Arthrose hast, ist das dann richtig schei44e.



			
				maddda schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Paket is auch angekommen...jetzt muss ich nur noch gleich zu Hause ankommen



Wir sind gespannt 


@ TDF: Habs gerade auch bei Kaffee und Kuchen geguckt. Schon irre die Jungs. Aber schon hart für Alverde wegen einer Panne 30 Sekunden zu verlieren und dann nicht mehr zurück zu kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2013)

sche*** wars... anstatt bis 1530 zu arbeiten und dann ne runde biken wurde es halt bis kurz vor 6 arbeiten und dann nur 34min vollgas heim... 
kacke!


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du Touri
> 
> Ich hab sogar noch ein paar mehr hier - die bunker ich bis zum Zahltag


 
Was meinst du mit Zahltag?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2013)

Naja, wenn man genug Pfandflaschen gesammelt hat bringt man die auf ein Mal weg.
Sind dann schon mal 3-5â¬


----------



## cpprelude (12. Juli 2013)

Ach so, ich dachte es geht um die Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Metrum (12. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man genug Pfandflaschen gesammelt hat bringt man die auf ein Mal weg.
> Sind dann schon mal 3-5



In deinem Alter konnte ich vom Pfandgeld das Auto volltanken!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juli 2013)

Laaaaang ist's her.. .


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juli 2013)

Marcel, das meint Veikko natürlich nur hypothetisch.
Was er eigentlich meint, ist, er hätte von dem Geld das Auto, das er bestellt hat und 10 Jahre später ruckzuck bekommen hätte, zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung vom Pfandbetrag volltanken können.


----------



## Metrum (12. Juli 2013)

Nein Flo! In seinem Alter war ich auf der anderen Seite der Mauer und mein erstes Auto hatte 4,9 Ltr. und kam aus Detroit! Aber ich muss zugeben dass der Ltr. Benzin damals auch nur knapp ne Mark gekostet hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2013)

Gabs damals schon Pfand?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. Juli 2013)

Naja, zumindest nicht auf Dosen!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2013)

Von den 8ct bei Flaschen musste man aber auch lange sammeln, gelle?
Achso - da war noch Mark, wie viel Pfennig gabs auf ne Pulle?


----------



## Metrum (12. Juli 2013)

Hm, keine Ahnung das kann ich gar nicht mehr sagen. Musste damals auch nicht auf die Kohle achten. Da gings mir noch gut. Single, nix am Haken, super verdient und immer Party.


----------



## unocz (13. Juli 2013)

Guten morgen und auf nach albstadt


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

sooo die speichen sind schon da. jetzt fehlt nur daspaket mit der nabe und das mit den qr9 endkappen...

matze hau rein! 
doc,... hab gar net mitbekommen, ob du nun faehrst oder net?

geil! gerade gesehen, das die strecke in urach naechsten sonntags gar nicht mehr die alte ist (die ich noch kannte)! sieht gut aus 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO981fU18mA"]TÃ¤lercup Urach 2009 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2013)

Schönen Samstag Allerseits,
Matze und Jens, viel Erfolg!


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen! 

Viel Spaß auf der Bahn!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

Moin und Viel Spaß Jungs!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

Sooo waage am start





jetzt noch knappe 200g nabe und 370g felge und ein bisschen was fuer die alu nippel sollte ich noch knapp unter 800g kommen, dafuer bombproof.
Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

Interessant, schaut mal wer wieder am lautesten Schreit 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10766519#post10766519


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

Morgen!

Sorry Jungens, dass ich mich jetzt ca 15 Stunden net gemeldet hab, is ja schlimm :OWar aber beschäftigt

Hab mal das VR Feddich gemacht:




Wiegt jetzt mit Hope Pro 2 Evo, Sapim Alu, D_light und Bor 266 747gr

 Bei VR is die Abweichung der Speichenspannung von Links zu rechts sehr gering...im bereich von 10%. Gespannt isses maximal bis ca. auf 1000Nm.

Jetzt fahr ich mal zum Radladen und hol noch kleinscheiß...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2013)

Die Prisma gibt's noch?

Bei mir ist jetzt das seit Februar verbaute Deore-Innenlager (des Preises wegen nur Deore) nach gut 4000 km schon im Sack. Knack, knack, knack... Aber heute soll es trotz alledem eine schöne Runde geben


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

Ja ja,... Mete und Nino, da haben sich 2 gefunden

So sieht meine Ausrüstung auch aus. Nur kann man mit dem Ständer nicht mittigkeit kontrollieren... Dazu muss das rad in Nr Gabel/Rahmen...
Hört sich aber nach guter Arbeit an. Meines sollte ja grob gleich schwer werden



Zum deore: das ist echt Müll! Da lohnt es sich wirklich xt oder xtr z zu kaufen. Das deore/alfine war nach 4 Wochen im crosser tot. Das ultegra/xt rennt noch immer und das xtr im zaboo auch 
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

Hab meinen Ständer vom Velomann. Da haste Mittigkeit auch drin.

Fahre jetzt seit einigen Tausend Kilometern ein XT-Lager, hält deutlich besser als die 3 Deore-Lager die ich vorher durchgekloppt habe.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte vor diesem Deore schonmal ein Deore-Innenlager und davor ein XT. Die haben beide ungefähr gleich gut/schlecht gehalten. Aber das aktuelle wurde auch am meisten gequält. Mal schauen, ich versuch's dann wohl nochmal mit XT.

Das Octalink-Innenlager meiner damaligen Deore-Kurbel hat klaglos über 20.000 km (nicht nur bei mir, ich war der Zweitbesitzer) mitgemacht, bevor ich beides verkauft habe. Aber dafür musste ich es ständig ausbauen und saubermachen, damit es nicht knackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht nimmt sich das ja auch nicht wirklich viel. Ins XT-Lager hab ich noch nicht reingeschaut, ob das besser gedichtet ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!



unocz schrieb:


> Guten morgen und auf nach albstadt





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schönen Samstag Allerseits,
> Matze und Jens, viel Erfolg!



Dito, auch von mir! 



maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Sorry Jungens, dass ich mich jetzt ca 15 Stunden net gemeldet hab, is ja schlimm :OWar aber beschäftigt
> 
> ...



  Keine Ahnung ob ich´s hinbekommen würde, aber ich habe noch nie einen LRS gebaut.
Hab´s aber auch mal vor. 
2 Linke Hände habe ich ja nicht, alleine wegen des Jobs.
Eben schon Youtube-Clips dazu angesehen.  Hmmm....


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

ich speiche voll gerne ein... wenn es danach ginge koennte ich dne ganzen keller mit  raedern voll haben 

wie gesagt die untere stufe (deore/alfine) ist schrott. das xt am crosser wurde den ganzen winter geknechtet und bei singlespeed auch stark belastet. das xtr ist meiner meinung nach noch besser. das haellt normal locker 2 jahre und 25euro? ist doch ok.
oktalink und 4kant ist natuerlich ne ganz andere nummer, die waren halt 100% dicht aber da hab ich die kugeln immer geschrottet


----------



## InoX (13. Juli 2013)

Ich geh jetzt baden. schön auf Usedom das gute Wetter genießen.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

Ich geh aufs Bike


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

ich zocke noch bissle bis der kleine seine nmittagschlaf beendet hat, dann geh ich mit ihm und meinem dad biken...schoene singletrailer tour mit 1x9 -> feisntes kraftausdauer training


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

> Keine Ahnung ob ich´s hinbekommen würde, aber ich habe noch nie einen LRS gebaut.
> Hab´s aber auch mal vor.
> 2 Linke Hände habe ich ja nicht, alleine wegen des Jobs.
> Eben schon Youtube-Clips dazu angesehen.  Hmmm....



Also ich hab mal mit einem alten Laufrad im Keller geübt. Dann nach und nach mal nen paar LRs von mit nachzentriert und iwann gings dann. Gut für den LRS hab ich jetzt relativ lange gebraucht, aber am ende gings immer schnellerMan sollte halt auf ne gleichmäßige Speichenspannung achten. Lieber minimal mehr Schlag, als total unterschiedliche Speichenspannung



> Die Prisma gibt's noch?


Oh ja liegt immer bei uns bei der Zeitung mit bei


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

hmmm... jungs... was meint ihr: ne schwere italienerin?
soll halt ~2,2kg wiegen und meine reba liegt bei 1,6kg... aber die kann ich halt teoretisch auch mal auf 14cm aufmachen, wenn es einen etwas groeberen rahmen gibt...
hmmmm


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

Mmh...600gr mehr is schon heftig an der Front...

Kann dir aber von meiner 44 im 26er fr ht sagen, dass die sehr sahnig anspricht


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

das zocchi geil ist weis ich. die smoootheste nicht lefty war meine bomber comp, die ich mal hatte... ne corsa waere geil ,aber die sind sacke teuer und man bekommt sie nicht gebraucht :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt baden. schön auf Usedom das gute Wetter genießen.



Schau mal bei Maik nach dem Rechten.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das zocchi geil ist weis ich. die smoootheste nicht lefty war meine bomber comp, die ich mal hatte... ne corsa waere geil ,aber die sind sacke teuer und man bekommt sie nicht gebraucht :/



Hatte mal ein 26" Corsa....   
In der Garantiezeit hatte die ein Luftkammerproblem. Habe dann eine alte Rockshox Duke Air als Leihgabel bekommen. 
Seitdem fahre ich Rockshox...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

Boar ich brauch echt ne gabel mit steckachse! 
Gerade mit 30kg zusatzgewicht gefahren (luke und haenger).
Dier 2x160mm bremse war kein thema, genauso 1x9 nicht,... aber die gabel... die fuhr in den steilstuecken alles, aber nicht gerade aus!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

Verstehe ich nicht! 
Wir haben Leute im Verein die fahren Cape Epic und Co, zudem wiegen sie noch mehr wie wir beide, aber so schimpft keiner über die Gabel. 
Es lobt aber auch niemand eine Lefty so wie du, Sascha.

Glaube du bist irgendwie vorbelastet!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juli 2013)

Und der Bikeguide aus AT fährt Zwillingstrailer in den Alpen (!!) mit einer Reba/Sid....


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

Kann gut sein... aber ich bin halt was besseres gewohnt. ich kam heute ja auch gut runter, aber ich merke halt wie das ding vorne hin und her geht. Das kenne ich von der lefty net.
Mal sehen, vllt komm ich ja auch mal an ne tower mit steckachse. Das waere top 

Ein 15mm casting würde wohl auch reichen, aber dir gibt es bei eBay nur bei den amis und da bin ich dann auch bei 200eu...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (13. Juli 2013)

Sucht noch einer was fÃ¼r vor der TÃ¼r?! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/934-trek-tepich-sehr-selten

Nur 300â¬!!!


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

So Feddich fährt sich affengeil!!!!26 Zoll kannste vergessen


Nur mir ist der rechte gripshifter beim Aufbau auseinander geflogen, da ist so eine Blattfeder aus der rasterung rausgeflogen, ka ob ich das wieder hinbekomme Hab jetzt fürs WE mal shianski Krempel  verbaut


----------



## Metrum (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht doch geil aus Philipp! 
Dein Abtreter ist zwar bissel lächerlich im Vergleich zu dem auf dem Bild oben drüber aber sonst top!

Habe Dir heute mal bissel nachgeeifert und beim Antritt was nach hinten auf die Straße getreten! 





Da habe ich dann nach Hause geschoben und ein anderes Rad genommen, mit dem ich dann nen Platten hatte. Flickzeug dabei aber die Pumpe war im Ar$ch!!! Da kam zum Glück noch einer in der Pampa vorbei der ne Pumpe hatte. Als ich dann wieder alles zusammen hatte und der Typ weg war dauerte es nicht lange bis die Luft wieder weg war. Habe ich dann eben nochmal geschoben. Alles in allem ca. 8km gelaufen heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

Jau sonne Trek FuÃmatte wÃ¤r geil, aber 300â¬?

Das mit der Kurbel is ja heftig oO ist eine Funworks oder? Haste noch Garantie ?

Manchmal hat man solche Tage, da is dann echt der Wurm drin-.-

Meingripshifter ist auch denke ich Fritte. Da is diese blattfeder rausgeflogen, die in die Rasterung greift. Ich bekomme die einfach net mehr rein


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

sehr fein das fuji! 

kurbel? lol! hab ich mal mit ner xt an ner ampel geschafft. haben die leute echt doof geschaut.

hmmm ich koennte die zocchi 44 fuer 190inc versand haben... bin mir unschluessig :/


----------



## Metrum (13. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich habe es auch beim anfahren geschafft als ich ne Familie überholen wollte. Der Papa war völlig perplex als der Kurbelarm an ihm vorbei flog und blieb dann gleich mit stehen. 
Dachte im ersten Moment das Pedal wäre weggeflogen aber zum Glück war es nur die Kurbel. Die Pedale waren teurer. 
Ja, war ne Aerozine, sind ja baugleich mit den FunWorks.

Schlag doch zu Sascha, der Preis klingt doch gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

hmmm sind halt 2.2kg und ich hab schon auch maessiges gehoert...
am liebsten waere mir ne corsa, ne tower mit taper und 15mm oder mal wieder ne fox. das waren eigentlich die, mit denen ich in 26 am zufrieden war...


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

Hab das Schadensbild schon öfter bei der Kurbel gesehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja mal echt heftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Juli 2013)

Aber so gesehen war es ein guter Moment das Ding wegzutreten. Es hätte wahrlich schlimmere Augenblicke geben können, wo es nicht so ausgegangen wäre. Brauch nun wieder ne neue Kurbel mit HT II, weil wegen dem Pressfit nix anderes passt. Und ich habe gestern meine schwarze XT vertickt und nun nur noch ne neue Deore rumliegen, alles andere ist ohne HT. 

Sascha, man hört immer unterschiedliche Meinungen. Du bist auch so ziemlich der einzige hier der über RS Gabeln meckert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juli 2013)

@ maddda: Sehr gut 




Metrum schrieb:


>


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Feddich fährt sich affengeil!!!!26 Zoll kannste vergessen
> 
> 
> Nur mir ist der rechte gripshifter beim Aufbau auseinander geflogen, da ist so eine Blattfeder aus der rasterung rausgeflogen, ka ob ich das wieder hinbekomme Hab jetzt fürs WE mal shianski Krempel  verbaut



JAJA


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2013)

Ne, der doc auch...

Ich glaub ich lass es. Warte ich lieber auf ne fox oder ne manitou... oder ne preiswerte corsa...
Wobei die 44 die option haette auf 140 aufgemacht zu werden fuer nen slimjim z.b.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (13. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ maddda: Sehr gut



Gibste mir den linken Kurbelarm?!


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2013)

Freut mich, dass das fuji gefällt 


Das mit den Aerozine kurbeln ist ja schon heftig...scheint ne Fehlkonstruktion zu sein


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Morgen!

So ich werd gleich mal zum KRafttraining fahren...
Danach werd ich mich wohl oder übel mit Unikram eschäftigen müssen-.- Heute abend dreh ich dann denke ich noch ne Feierabendrunde


----------



## unocz (14. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,
Schönes fuji!


----------



## zweikreise (14. Juli 2013)

Hi CC E-T-W-R Gemeinde,

hier ist Werner Madddas Vorfahre. 

Sitze gerade irgendwo am Berg in Kärnten und staune gerade über das neue Möbelstück in unserem Wohnzimmer. Passt echt gut darein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Na endlich!

Vaddi is mit am Start


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

hi werner 
SO moebel sind doch immer gerne gesehen 

war auch eben fahren... 5x intervalle... herrlich so direkt ueber den mittag, aber spass hat's gemacht und das epic ist immer wieder toll 

ps.: die gabel... nach gestern noch mehr ein gedicht, als sonst


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Biste dir sicher, dass du ins Zaboo nicht doch noch ne Lefty baun willst?

Apropos Gabel

Wollte ja noch etwas zur FOx schreiben.

Also das Teil ist erstmal vor allem eins ziemlich Steif. Gefühlt steifer als die Sid am 26er...Man munkelt, dass das an der Steckachse und diesem komischen tapered zeugs liegen könnte

Hatte gestern etwas zu wenig druck drauf. Feinabstimmug fehlt halt noch.
Spricht aber sehr fluffig an, nutzt schon früh relativ viel Federweg(gut liegt evtl noch am zu niederigen druck^^), wird am ende aber relativ progressiv.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

lefty waere natuerlich die beste loesung. aber auch die teuerste und fuer ein trainingsrad ist mir das im moment zu viel :/
ehrlich: ich beiss mir gerade in arsch, das ich letzten herbst die minute verkauft habe... die hatte zwar weder 15mm noch taper, war aber um welten besser als die reba :/

wobei am meisten stinkt mir, das ich vor ewigkeiten die alte alu lefty verkauft habe... mit verschiebbaren bruecken... die haette perfekt ins zaboo gepasst... crap!!!

aber ist halt so... daher wird es wohl entweder manitou tower pro, fox oder ne zocchi corsa. je nach dem, was ich "guenstig" bekomme...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo Werner, hier ist der Fahrradträgerverkäufer deines Vertrauen....  

Hi @ all

Bin heute endlich mal mit dem "Pulskiller-Team" gefahren. Haaaaaammer!!
Steffan hat alles an Singletrails kombiniert, was Taunus und Hintertaunus hergibt. Und davon waren mir (!!) 95% neu.
83km und knappe 1400hm NUR Singletrails.

Jetzt geht's duschen, Zeckenkontrolle durchführen und dann grillen..


----------



## Metrum (14. Juli 2013)

Moin Werner und Rest! Philipp schrieb irgendwas wie euren Notgroschen gefunden, alte Kaffeedose auf dem Küchenschrank oder so ähnlich!


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Jtzt bin ich froh, dass nixhts auf unserem Kühlschrank steht



> Hi @ all
> 
> Bin heute endlich mal mit dem "Pulskiller-Team" gefahren. Haaaaaammer!!
> Steffan hat alles an Singletrails kombiniert, was Taunus und Hintertaunus hergibt. Und davon waren mir (!!) 95% neu.
> ...



Na das hört sich doch nach Spaß an!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch nen kollegen, der mir keine 5km von meiner haustuere weg noch neue trails zeigt

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2013)

Wo nimmt Veikko nur diese Sprüche her??  

Jup Sascha, mir geht es auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Grad was ganz dekadentes gefunden:

http://r2-bike.com/kcnc-schaltzug-Titan-Teflon


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

Den einfachen kcnc hab ich am donnerstag wieder raus geworfen. Hat in nokons geschaltet wie ein sack nuesse... aber ganz 100% zufrieden bin ich auch jetzt mit den jagwire au net...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo Werner und jungs

Matze seit ihr gut nach hause gekommen?? Bist ja schon wieder da

wir sind auch nach hause gekommen von Albstadt. wieder mal nen supi event mit coolen leuten. das rennen war endlich mal wieder furz-trocken und das obwohl mitdabei war

ging ganz gut auch mit dem arm und schulter. wenns runter ging musste ich schon bischen aufpassen. Sind ja einige in die büsche gefallen und haben die kurfen nicht mehr so gut hinbekommen. Zum glück niemand von uns.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

Cool das doc kann wieder fahren 

Schreib mir mal wo und fuer wie viel (pm) du deine zocchi her hast... ich lote gerade alternativen aus, da ich ja das vorderrad auf hope umspeiche 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Grad mal die Ergebnisse von der XCO Dm Gecheckt:


http://www.datasport.com/live/?racenr=15618-02&m=se&k=130&p=999&r=-1&o=9&n=&pl=&te=&b=

Markus Schulte-Lünzum scheint echt verdammt stark geworden zu sein


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2013)

Ui! 
Im NRW-Cup darf ich dann nächstes Jahr also gegen Schulte-Lünzum, Szraucner, Rosenkranz und Hoffmann fahren.

U23 Welpenschutz ist dann endgültig vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juli 2013)

Das macht bestimmt der Doppelname - Power für zwei... 


Moin!


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui!
> Im NRW-Cup darf ich dann nächstes Jahr also gegen Schulte-Lünzum, Szraucner, Rosenkranz und Hoffmann fahren.
> 
> U23 Welpenschutz ist dann endgültig vorbei!



Na dann


----------



## zweikreise (14. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner, hier ist der Fahrradträgerverkäufer deines Vertrauen....
> 
> Hi Marco
> 
> Jau der Träger ist super. kann ich nur empfehlen. Konnte so mein RR mit in den Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend Männer , Hallo Werner ,
schön das Alle munter und heil durchs WE gekommen sind.
Veikko hat wohl ein Päckchen von Philipp bekommen....mit einer "Defekthexe" drin.....da hast Du nochmal richtig Glück gehabt mit dem Zeitpunkt des Bruchs. (sowas darf doch nicht passieren)
Hab gleich meine Kurbelarme mit der Lupe kontrolliert....nach dem heftigen Aufsetzer im letzten Rennen.

Ich bin auch wieder aus Chemnitz von einer großen Familienfeier zurück und habe gleich noch eine kleine Auflockerungsrunde auf dem Rad gedreht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juli 2013)

Nabend Jens! 


Das musste ich heute auch machen ; habe den S-Works-Kurbeln heute so auf´s Hirn gehämmert. Hätte heulen können... 
Steffen meinte, die heutige Tour wäre eher lang und schnell geplant. Hab´s gemerkt...      ...lang, eng und verblockt!

Achtung Steilvorlage!?


----------



## Junior97 (14. Juli 2013)

Abend


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

N aaabend!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2013)

dieses jahr im startblock 1 gestartet direkt mit den lizenzern ich glaub die einzigen mit baggies
das rennen ging super los. Hatte gute beine und den ersten schleichen anstieg aus albstadt hoch haben meine beine bestens gekurbelt. ging nicht lange und dann kam die lokomotive in form meines cusins von hinten und liess mich mit einer noch schnelleren gruppe stehen.
Die gruppe hat gut harmoniert, dann bei km 12 totalausfall meines GPS... da lief nur noch die zeit mit und der des rennens suchte dieser verzweiflt satelliten.
Bei ca km 30 hab ich aufeinmal bemerkt, dass der eine flaschenhalter am sitzrohr lose istf*ck nochmal, gerade jetzt wo ich der super gruppe dabei bin und ne super zwischenzeit hatte. Übrigens, die ersten 12km haben wir in 30min absolviert...schnell wie sau das rennen.

habe dann ne weile meiner flasche zugeschaut und dachte, naja wenn sie ned runterfällt fahr ich noch bischen mit. Dann aber wurde es immer schlimmer und ich musste anhalten, tool zücken und das ding wieder festschrauben. (am schluss festgestellt, dass die öse lose im rahmen ist). Mal schaun was da mein mech dazu sagt.

und weiter gings...vollin die pedale und scheizze man gleich nen kettenklemmer. wieder ab dem rad und die kette rausziehen. Wieder los und gleich das ganze nochmals. Ich hätte heulen können. Das ganze hat mich dann etwa 2 min gekostet.

danach gings mit riesigem frust weiter. am schluss fehlten mir bischen die körner hinten raus. der letzte drittel n albstadt ist echt brutal. Wenn man da zuviel gas gibt wirds streng bis ins ziel. Habs dann doch noch mit ner akzeptablen zeit geschafft ins ziel zu kommen. 3:44h 83km 2000hm 88ter in meiner AK von 517.
und dass obwohl ich bei den abfahrten noch mit handbremse unterwegs war wegen meiens ellenbogens.

hier noch ein bild des skyder swisspower teams...knuffi und ich


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

Hast ja doch noch das max raus geholt 

PS.: wird wahrscheinlich ne Tower pro 100mm tapfer 15mm

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast ja doch noch das max raus geholt
> 
> PS.: wird wahrscheinlich ne Tower pro 100mm tapfer 15mm
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



tower ist. bischen schwerer aber dafür funzt das teil sahne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß 
Aber die neue sollte nochmal steifer sein. 
Die 1 1/8 und qr9 war Jhs schon ganz akzeptabel für 2 Beine

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gibste mir den linken Kurbelarm?!


Ehrliche Frage???

Wer weis, wie lange der noch halten würde...


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2013)

Toller Bericht Jensund top leistung nach deiner Verletzungspause

Bin eben erst von meiner Feierabendrunde zurück gekommen...schön wars


----------



## Metrum (14. Juli 2013)

Haste den noch Constantin?

Würde ja fürn Stadtflitzer noch reichen.
Meine Kurbel hat bestimmt 4/5 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## InoX (15. Juli 2013)

Moin


----------



## unocz (15. Juli 2013)

Moin,
Wirklich schön geschrieben jens


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
prima Leistung Jens......
mit dem Flaschenhalter ist ja Mist.... wenn nichts geht könntest Du einen Halter mit Aussparung an der Blindmutter montieren....so liegt der Halter direkt auf dem Rohr auf und kann nicht mehr kippeln. 

Was macht man gegen das schöne Wetter, das ständige Trainieren hält doch keiner aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin,
> *Wirklich schön geschrieben jens*


Hmmm... da muss ich mir den Bericht wohl noch durchlesen... ist auf der vorherigen Seite, oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Haste den noch Constantin?*
> 
> Würde ja fürn Stadtflitzer noch reichen.
> Meine Kurbel hat bestimmt 4/5 Jahre gehalten.


Jo


----------



## Metrum (15. Juli 2013)

Dann gib den her Constantin! Dir muss man ja auch alles mühsam aus der Nase ziehen. Du bist ja fast so schlimm wie Maik! Bist du auch auf ner Insel groß geworden? 

Ach so - Moin Jungs!


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann gib den her Constantin! *Dir muss man ja auch alles mühsam aus der Nase ziehen.* Du bist ja fast so schlimm wie Maik! Bist du auch auf ner Insel groß geworden?
> 
> Ach so - Moin Jungs!


Hä, wieso???


----------



## Metrum (15. Juli 2013)

Weil du auch oft nicht mehr als einen Satz schreibst und nicht auf den Punkt kommst. 
Bekomm ich den nun? 
Könntest ja auch meinen haben - aber ich habe ja zuerst gefragt, also geht das jetzt nur noch so rum.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Weil du auch oft nicht mehr als einen Satz schreibst und nicht auf den Punkt kommst.*
> Bekomm ich den nun?
> Könntest ja auch meinen haben - *aber ich habe ja zuerst gefragt, also geht das jetzt nur noch so rum*.


[Smileyalarm ]

@ *1*:  
@ *2*: 


Kannst den Kurbelarm haben 

Lass dich überraschen, welchen ich dir sende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

ihr spinner


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr spinner


----------



## Metrum (15. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr spinner




Bissel wortkarg heute aber ansonsten ganz der Alte!

Moin Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

morgen zusammen


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Morgen





Ich hätte auch noch einen linken XT_Kurbelarm falls das hilft


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

moin!

war gestern auch mal wieder rennen gefahren. 37km kurzdistanz marathon..
lief irgendwie nicht so optimal.. zwar n bombastischen start hingelegt und als 1. vorne weg, konnte dann aber nicht alle attacken mitgehen, musste somit die erste gruppe ziehen lassen und dann nach 5km schon die flasche verloren (oder früher.. aber da hab ichs gemerkt. war dann natürlich auch die große.. aber hatte _ausnahmsweise_ noch eine kleine dabei).. dann beine zu gegangen, erstmal keine gruppe gefunden und paar kilometer richtig quälen müssen. dann endlich ne gruppe gefunden und nach hinten raus ging der motor auch wieder auf touren. konnte ein paar leute nochmal einholen, was dann schließlich #13  gesamt und  #4 . bei den Männern geworden ist. 
dazu dann noch n kleines Preisgeld mit nach Hause genommen 
außerdem KEIN Sturz und KEIN Material kaputt gemacht.. UND nur leicht staubig geworden.
Denke damit ist das Glück für diese Saison bzgl Wetter, Pannen, Stürze erstmal aufgebraucht  

heute morgen dann mail von canyon bekommen, dass ich meine gabel mal einschicken soll. wird dann zu sram gesendet und mal sehen was die so meinen.
bei philipp (maddda) lief das ganze dann ja gut ab.


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Boah wahnsinns ErgebnisIch wäre mit nur 0,5L gestorben

Das mit ohne Gruppe hatte ich beim letzten Marathon auch. Da konnte man an den Startnummern net sehen, wer welche Strecke fährt. Also hing ich natürlich in ner Gruppe von Kurzstrecklern und nach der Streckentrennung war ich dann alleine, aber komplett...aber natürlich nicht vorne...sowas braucht man nicht




> heute morgen dann mail von canyon bekommen, dass ich meine gabel mal einschicken soll. wird dann zu sram gesendet und mal sehen was die so meinen.
> bei philipp (maddda) lief das ganze dann ja gut ab.



Dat klappt die Jungs sind sehr schnell bei sram


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Tolles Ergebnis, schade mit der Flasche (dieses WE haben sich anscheinend die Flaschen abgesprochen).
Ich könnte nicht gleich vorne weg fahren.....soviel Mut hätte ich nicht.
Nach 40 Min hättest Du Dir noch ein Gel einpressen können....das ist wie ein Tubo
Ich verdünne das Gel immer in einer kleinen Plasteflasche für Läufer mit Wasser und hab die in der Trikottasche......lässt sich schneller Trinken und man fummelt nicht so mit dem klebrigen Zeug rumm.....Das ist so eine Art Druckbetankung

(0,125Liter Fläschchen)


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

danke!

ja, das mit der flasche war echt ärgerlich.. 
v.a. bekomm ich im rennen das gel nie so gut runter, so dass ich mir in der flasche immer genug kohlenhydrate reinmische, was dann quasi meine verpflegung während des rennens ist. doppelt ärgerlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Diese Gelflaschen sehen echt praktisch aus

Ich würde aber bestimmt immer vergessen die Dinger wieder sauber zu machen



> Ich könnte nicht gleich vorne weg fahren.....soviel Mut hätte ich nicht.



Ich auch net, aber Benjamin scheint wohl ein verdammt guter Starter zu sein


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

seit ich mich vorm rennen immer auf der rolle warmfahre klappt das mit dem start echt gut  
leider harperts danach dann immer ein bisschen


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Rolle fahren vorher bringt echt immer was. Kommt aber auch auf die Startphase an. Wenns neutralisiert mit führungsfahrzeug is, gehts auch so.

Bei mir isses genau andersrum^^Ab km 20-30 springt dann der Turbo an...vorher leide ich immer etwas^^


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juli 2013)

wenn man den richtigen flaschenhalter nimmt fällt da auch nichts raus

Moin zusammen


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Es sei denn der halter fällt mit ab


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Das schöne bei den Gelfläschchen ist, das man die zusammen drücken kann und das Gel schon verdünnt im Wasser ist.......Jede Stunde ein Fläschchen + Kohlehydratpulver in den Trinkflaschen.

Ich will auch mal was Neues probieren.....ganz fein geschredderter, süßer 
"Haferschleim" mit ner Priese Salz zum Trinken aus der Flasche......keine Ahnung ob das schmeckt und was bringt. So als relativ feste Nahrung nach 2-3 Stunden im Rennen.

Weil 5-6 Stunden immer nur flüssig geht mir extrem auf den Magen


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juli 2013)

mein magen rebelliert dann auch immer nach dem rennen...da geht das furzkonzert schön los. aber im getümmel merkt das keiner


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Es sei denn der halter fällt mit ab


 


wobei die Elite-Halter sind eigentlich gut.....da habe ich noch keine Flasche verloren


----------



## unocz (15. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mein magen rebelliert dann auch immer nach dem rennen...da geht das furzkonzert schön los. aber im getümmel merkt das keiner



 da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

rolle ist super... aber wie mache ich das mit dem x12hinterbau vom epic???
ich glaub ich brauch mal ne freie rolle...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rolle ist super... aber wie mache ich das mit dem x12hinterbau vom epic???
> ich glaub ich brauch mal ne freie rolle...


 .....das wär doch mal was......die Startzonen müssten mit solchen Rollen ausgestattet sein.....zumindest in den offene Startblöcken.
Wenn man vorne stehen will muss man sich schon eine Stunde vorher einordnen und da ist die Erwärmung wieder hin.


----------



## unocz (15. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rolle ist super... aber wie mache ich das mit dem x12hinterbau vom epic???
> ich glaub ich brauch mal ne freie rolle...



ich will mir auch eine holen !


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub da hab ich schiss vor, bin ja sogar schon mit der stationären rolle mal umgekippt


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hab ich schiss vor, bin ja sogar schon mit der stationären rolle mal umgekippt



das erfordert koennen


----------



## Metrum (15. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hab ich schiss vor, bin ja sogar schon mit der stationären rolle mal umgekippt



Du solltest irgendwo nen blog machen Philipp! 
Dein Leben scheint interessant und lustig zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir mit ner festen Rolle schon mal eine Rahmen zerschossen...dazu braucht man in voller Fahrt nur mal kräftig an der Hinterradbremse ziehen .


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du solltest irgendwo nen blog machen Philipp!
> Dein Leben scheint interessant und lustig zu sein!



Steht doch eh schon alles hier im ETWR 
Aber eigentlich könnte ich mal an den Unfallschwerpunkten im Haus
Webcams aufstellen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ich will mir auch eine holen !



Ist eigentlich recht witzig 
Hab glücklicherweise eine gebrauchte Rolle fürn 10er bekommen.



Jetzt erstmal aufs Radl


----------



## zweikreise (15. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Steht doch eh schon alles hier im ETWR
> Aber eigentlich könnte ich mal an den Unfallschwerpunkten im Haus
> Webcams aufstellen



Tolle Idee. Die Videos stellen wir dann auf You Tube werden berühmt und brauchen uns keine Sorgen mehr zu machen. Ich höre sofort auf zu arbeiten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Da müssen die Kinder nur noch richtig Zäh sein, damit die Euronen lange fließen.


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Hab mir noch nie bei nem Sturz was gebrochen und das waren mit der Zeit schon recht viele BodenprobenVorraussetzungen sind also da

So ich mach jetzt für heute auch mal schluss mit lernen. Heute is regenerationstag. Hab mir eben den neuen Stirb Langsam ausgeliehen. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

War heute noch mal auf dem DH-Trail, auf dem ich auch mit Philipp war.
War mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, der auch ab und zu im Bikepark ist. Hab ihn dann vor fahren lassen und er hat direkt am ersten steilen Stück mit Querrinne und Wurzel sein Vorderrad verloren und eine ordentliche Bodenprobe genommen.

Sieht ziemlich zerschrammt aus der Pursche und ein blaues Auge von einem Stock gabs obendrauf 
Ich durfte danach wieder vor fahren


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Dhler


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Naja er fährt eigentlich nur ein 120mm Fully 
Also kein richtiger Kantenklatscher


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

Hat man schon in den neunzigern gewusst: Federweg versaut den Fahrstil

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

bin jetzt auch mal mit lernen fertig für heute 
jetzt noch n bisschen relaxen 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> wobei die Elite-Halter sind eigentlich gut.....da habe ich noch keine Flasche verloren



eigentlich ja.. im training hab ich auch noch nie ne flasche verloren.. im rennen aber schon 2x.. vl sollte ich mir doch einen anderen besorgen 




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .....das wär doch mal was......die Startzonen müssten mit solchen Rollen ausgestattet sein.....zumindest in den offene Startblöcken.
> Wenn man vorne stehen will muss man sich schon eine Stunde vorher einordnen und da ist die Erwärmung wieder hin.



ich hasse das ja.. da stehen die ersten immer schon 30 min vorm start im startblock.. ich frag mich immer was die dann schon dort machen?
dagegen hilft dann nur: einfach 5 - 10min vorm start von vorne in den startblock gehen ..  so dreist das auch ist, aber ich lass mich doch von so ein paar übereifrigen nicht kirre machen..


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn es denn nur 30 Minuten wären...


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Jup hab schomma ne Stunde drin gestanden


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich hasse das ja.. da stehen die ersten immer schon 30 min vorm start im startblock.. ich frag mich immer was die dann schon dort machen?
> dagegen hilft dann nur: einfach 5 - 10min vorm start von vorne in den startblock gehen ..  so dreist das auch ist, aber ich lass mich doch von so ein paar übereifrigen nicht kirre machen..


Von mir hättest Du die Flasche an den Kopp bekommen, denn manchmal geht es nicht anders.....wenn man nicht ganz Hinten stehen möchte. 10 Uhr ist Start


> "Startaufstellung für EBM Short, Middle und Long ab 7.30 Uhr
> - das Betreten des Startgeländes ist nur Teilnehmern und nur mit Bike möglich
> - bei Betreten erfolgt eine Eingangskontrolle (Gummiband), ohne Kontrolle erfolgt keine Wertung, ein Verlassen des Startgeländes ist danach nicht mehr möglich.
> - die Teilnehmer werden in 5 Startgruppen (Elite / Race / I / II / III) eingeordnet
> - die Einordnung in die Startgruppen erfolgt nach dem Leistungsprinzip,  d.h. nachgewiesenen Ergebnissen der Jahre 2011 und 2012 (Elite = Top  3  Fahrer / Race = bis 10 % / I = 11 bis 30 % / II = 31 bis 60 % / III = 61  bis 100 %"


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

ich hab nix gesagt *duck und weg* 

so ein system hab ich noch nie gehabt.. und ne stunde vorm start?? da ess ich erstmal noch was und hab wenns gut läuft auch schon die startnummer am rad und radkleider an.. aber auch nur wenns gut läuft!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Hab leider auch schon länger gestanden, oder aber motzende Radopis wenn man sich irgendwie noch nach Vorne kämpft...


----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

von hinten nach vorne durchkämpfen darf man auch wirklich nicht machen.. entweder ganz nach vorne gehen und von der seite rein, schon jmd ne halbe stunde vorher mit dem rad in den startblock stellen oder halt ganz dreist von vorne in den block fahren..


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Wär auch bloß ne fast leere Plastikflasche gewesen

Wir haben da schon mal ne Stunde im Regen gestanden...und dann ging`s auf eine 12Km Einführungsrunde....schön schnell und Kalt, aber mir bleiben dann immer noch ~90Km zum Warm werden.

Also in Seiffen ist es schon gerecht, wenn man eine entsprechende Leistung im Vorfeld nachweist, steht man auch richtig (siehe Liste)


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab leider auch schon länger gestanden, oder aber motzende Radopis wenn man sich irgendwie noch nach Vorne kämpft...


 Wenn man höflich fragt und einigermaßen fit aussieht......motzen auch die Opis nicht........wir strafen dann durch eiskaltes Überholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. Juli 2013)

das kann ich nicht bestätigen.. 
vor mir hat auch mal n opi gestanden und ich hab gefragt ob ich vl vorbei dürfte, ich würd gern zügig wegkommen vom start und als antwort bekam ich "nein. aber ich lass dich nach dem start dann vorbei" !? 

oder ich seh einfach nicht fit genug aus ... ?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Vor 2 Jahren beim Langenbergmarathon stand ich ewig. Da bin ich leider auch nicht nach Vorne gekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Es gibt immer Solche und Andere,
 ich fahre zum Vergnügen und um mich mit Meinesgleichen zu messen und nicht um mich mit viel Jüngeren um ein Plätzchen zu steiten.....wenn dann doch einige Jungspunte unterwegs auf der Strecke bleiben....sag ich dann, so alt biste anscheinend doch noch nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

Ich Sag nur Gardasee startblock D!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich Sag nur Gardasee startblock D!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
, ist das gut? 
In Seiffen stehe ich dieses Jahr ganz hinten....da ich die letzten 2Jahre nicht dabei war.
Aber auf der Einführungsrunde von 12km auf breiten Straßen hätte ich genug Zeit...wenn ich vor wollte und schnell Starten könnte


----------



## Junior97 (15. Juli 2013)

Beim CC Rennen bin ich von ganz hinten gestartet und musst mich erstmal durchkämpfen beim Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Beim XC ist das Starterfeld aller Regel nicht so groß.


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2013)

Momentan genieße ich bei den ganzen Nutrixxion Trophy Marathons in NRW es immer im ersten oder zweiten Block zu stehen, weil ich die Serie mitfahre


----------



## Junior97 (15. Juli 2013)

MArcel hat er sich am Trail am Ziegelwerk flachgemacht ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> , ist das gut?
> In Seiffen stehe ich dieses Jahr ganz hinten....da ich die letzten 2Jahre nicht dabei war.
> Aber auf der Einführungsrunde von 12km auf breiten Straßen hätte ich genug Zeit...wenn ich vor wollte und schnell Starten könnte



Das war schrecklich!!! Nach keinen 2km sind weit in nen knapp 2m breiten rebweg auf die Blöcke davor aufgefahren... Da sind die dann in dreierreihen GELAUFEN!
Und die ganzen schnellen Gruppen waren weg... Super 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

Wir bleiben Unfallfrei....das war ein Kumpel von Marcel, den er vorneweg durch den Wald gehetzt hat


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> MArcel hat er sich am Trail am Ziegelwerk flachgemacht ?



Keine Ahnung wo das ist. Einstieg in der Nähe vom Speicherwerk und raus kommt man unten am See.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das war schrecklich!!! Nach keinen 2km sind weit in nen knapp 2m breiten rebweg auf die Blöcke davor aufgefahren... Da sind die dann in dreierreihen GELAUFEN!
> Und die ganzen schnellen Gruppen waren weg... Super
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Waren wenigstens reife Trauben an den Büschen, 
aber warum da nicht eine lange Einführungsrunde geplant wird...Platz ist doch da bestimmt genug?



Junior97 schrieb:


> MArcel hat er sich am Trail am Ziegelwerk flachgemacht ?


 ich hatte gelesen, hat sich Marcel flach gemacht


----------



## Junior97 (15. Juli 2013)

Ach an Speicherbecken  
Da war früher auch mal ne richtige DH meine ich


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2013)

Das ist auch ein Double mit schräger Anfahrt und ein paar Sprünge.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

dach!


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

servus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

helf mir mal jungs... ich schwnake zwischen:
Fox f29 taper 100mm qr15
und 
manitou tower pro taper 100mm qr15

die fox waere gebraucht, die tower neu (aber ohne garantie). preislich kommt es wohl recht aehnlich. optisch passt die fox besser. die tower kenne ich halt schon als 1 1/8 und qr9 und da war sie echt gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)

moin
 @Sascha
Tower!!!!


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Die Fox müssteste halt Traveln wa...110 is etwas viel


Morgen erstmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

die hat 100... der hat den abstand zwischen standrohren und bruecke gemessen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ein echter Tipp ist es nicht, da ich auf RS stehe, aber von den Zweien würde ich die Tower nehmen.


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Ich würd dann die Fox nehmen...aber wenn du schon mit der Tower zufrieden warst ist doch eigentlich klar oder?


----------



## zweikreise (16. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen aus den Bergen

Also bei FOX sollte man immer die Wartungs- und Reparaturkosten im Auge haben. Die schlagen da manchmal ganz schön zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

nimm die manitou


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Moin Vaddi

Jup aktuell ca.130 fürn Service bei Toxoholics... Selbst warten kannst du bei Fox vergessen

Grad was geiles gefunden:


----------



## zweikreise (16. Juli 2013)

Moin Philipp


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Guten Morgen aus den Bergen


 
Hallo Werner, 
jede Menge Omega-3 Fettsäuren in Sicht......musst sie nur noch fangen

Schönen Urlaub noch!

VG Jens III


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

ihr bestaetigt meine einschaezung. jetzt muss der deal nur noch klappen


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

Morgen, Männer!
Und ein nachträgliches Hallo an Werner! 


Gestern kam meine Syntace-Stütze in 400mm fürs neue Projekt an. 
Stattliche 275g. 
Dennoch: So viele hübsche Konkurrentinnen hat sie preislich und gewichtstechnisch nicht, oder irre ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

Moin Floh,
hatte ich so um Mitternacht auch bei den Fotos entdeckt.
Ich hab 3 davon (2xAlu +1xKohle).....für mich sind die Perfekt


----------



## zweikreise (16. Juli 2013)

Und hier ein paar Fotos von der Turracher Höhe (1780 m ü NN). Die leigt mitten in den Nockbergen.












Selbst die Straßen haben hier 23% Steigung 

Gestern sind wir erstmal locker eingerollt am Milstätter See. 

Hier oben ist es angenehm kühl. Lufttemperatur 15° C im Moment und in der Sonne ist es schön warm. Man kann genüsslich draußen Frühstücken. Im Tal sind es bestimmt schon 25° C.

Bad Kleinkirchheim (ca. 15 km von hier) bietet jede Menege MTB Routen und hier oben sind auch zwei "offizielle" Routen

Eigentlich ist das hier oben eine Wintersportgegend. Und jetzt ist irgenwie Nachsaison. Das ist super


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

sieht schön aus


----------



## zweikreise (16. Juli 2013)

DAnke Matze für die Hilfe.
Irgendwie habe ich das heute nicht hingekriegt.

Jau man hat hier ein Gefühl ein bisschen Wildnis


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

Ich sachs doch, ich kann nicht lesen, 
vorhin habe ich doch glatt an das Bergen in Norwegen gedacht und die vielen frische Fische
Aber in DEN Bergen ist es natürlich auch super, den beheizbaren Holztrog finde ich auch Spitze


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Floh,
> hatte ich so um Mitternacht auch bei den Fotos entdeckt.
> Ich hab 3 davon (2xAlu +1xKohle).....für mich sind die Perfekt



Servus Jens(h)! 

Ich denke halt auch, dass die mir taugt, da ich weder Carbon noch eine Jochklemmung haben wollte. 
Dann muss ich eben Felgen löchern, um das Gewicht zu kompensieren. 


@ Werner: Ein Hauch von Yosemite!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

Da hab ich mir Gestern ein Video angesehen......macht schon eine Menge Arbeit....das Ergebnis gefällt mir aber besser als Vorher.
Die Lochränder würde ich aber noch schwärzen.


----------



## zweikreise (16. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Servus Jens(h)!
> 
> @ Werner: Ein Hauch von Yosemite!



Ich habe gestern Abend mal um die Ecke geschaut, aber kein Bär weit und breit der mal Hallo sagt


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Boah Vaddi jez bin ich neidisch


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2013)

Jau, das sieht gut aus!

Ich habe wohl die längste Zeit einen Carbonsattel am Uni-Rad gehabt.
Einmal in Cross-Manier aufgestiegen und das Ding ist an 2 Stellen gebrochen, gut dass ich den nicht am Crosser verbaut hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Carbonsattel am Unirad auch net schlecht


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2013)

Hatte!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

kommt gut, wenn man sich prollig vor den komilitionen auf das rad schwingt und direckt den sa** aufspiesst


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2013)

ich kann gleich nicht mehr auf den bildschirm guggn, es ist warm und ich will nachhause


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kommt gut, wenn man sich prollig vor den komilitionen auf das rad schwingt und direckt den sa** aufspiesst



Nee nicht ganz - war eher ziemlich alleine und hat nur kurz geknackt.
Mache gleich vielleicht noch ein Bild...

Training heute war recht hart, das DH-Stück geht jetzt auch schon besser zu fahren


----------



## BENDERR (16. Juli 2013)

na toll.. von der Uni zum bhf gefahren und kurz davor platt bekommen :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

Studenten habens nicht leicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> na toll.. von der Uni zum bhf gefahren und kurz davor platt bekommen :/



Student sprechen gute Deutsch.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

Constantin, Benjamin spricht eben Plattdeutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Constantin, Benjamin spricht eben Plattdeutsch!


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Nabend Leute.

Bin auch wieder zu Hause Warm wars inner Uni. Achte Etage, 50Leute in einem Raum und an zwei Wänden durchgehend Fenster

Ich werd mich jetzt gleich noch ne Runde aufs Rad schwingenHeute wirds was schneller

Warte sehnsüchtig auf die Versandbestätigung von R2 bike. Mit einem Trigger und einem Gripshifter zu fahren ist total irritierend


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)

hallo leute..gleich gibts bilder aus tapete


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab garnicht gemerkt, das es heute so heiß war....drehen alle durch?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2013)

Nabend miteinander!

Ich glaube ja, dass Werner von _klein Philipp_ eine Namensliste bekommen hat!?
Oder hast du schon alle Namen einstudiert, Werner??


Heute letzter Urlaubstag. 
Jungs, ihr kennt meine Motivation gegenüber meiner Lieblingsfirma, welche ja mit _Sozialer_, und die Mitarbeiter mit _Persönlicher Kompetenz_, nur so punktet, bzw. punkten.
Mir wird laaaaangsam der Boden unter den Füssen weggerissen und der ganze Tag heute ist somit schon versaut.

Letzte Urlaubstour heute gefahren.  War gut, aber heute habe ich echt Knieschmerzen.
Da ich am Setup nix geändert habe, gehe ich fast von einer Überbelastung aus.

Muss mal eine Auswertung der Urlaubswochen machen.
Die gesetzten Monatsziele bei Garmin hatte ich diesen Juli nach 13 Tagen schon überschritten.  

  @Werner
Schönen Urlaub! 
  @Philipp
Wann sollen wir heute abend denn geschlossen einlaufen? Faßbier oder Kästen? Und du sagtest was von "Indoor-Grillen"...


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Jens III du hast ne dringende PN. Eigentlich hatte der Flo die auch aber der zuckt sich nicht, der Assi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jens III du hast ne dringende PN. Eigentlich hatte der Flo die auch aber der zuckt sich nicht, der *Assi*!



  Böse, böse..


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Böse, böse..



Das ist ostdeutsche Umgangssprache und nicht böse!!!
Asoziale waren im Osten Kämpfer gegen das System und Helden!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

Meins! http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/201741-manitou-tower-pro-qr-15-modell-2013-29er

Freu! Jetzt kann ich die reba verkaufen! Wo sind dir rockshoix fanboys?!?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)

war heute auch bischen unterwegs...

die kleine O-Tour UCI marathon abgefahrn...

angefangen hats in Alpnach





weiter gings über den Polenweg

















dann rüber richtung Langis...am liebsten hät ich sie gleich mitgenommen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













im Langis kurzer halt und alles reinhaun was wir kriegen konnten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








und dann zurück runter richtung alpnach...





Richtig geiler tag mit schöner tour und 4h aussicht so weit das auge reicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




du hättest deien freude an dem rennen sascha...
danach gehts nochmals so lang auf die andere talseite wieder hoch und schöne trails runter...für die grossen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

Tour? Wann ist das? Brauch eventuell noch was, bei dem ich mit 34/36 als kleinstem gang eingehen kann
PS: du brauchst doch noch ne reba: P

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)

nein sascha ich brauch keine reba...die dinger kommen mir nicht ins haus

Sacha es gibt UCI punkte

hier kannst mal nachschaun...natürlich nur für die grosse runde...

http://www.o-tour.ch/cont/

wäre 1h von zurüch entfernt und 1h von basel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

Also 2h von mir... Hmmm... Muss ich morgen mal studieren..; )

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jens III du hast ne dringende PN. Eigentlich hatte der Flo die auch aber der zuckt sich nicht, der Assi!



Veikko, du weißt doch, wenn ich mich meinem Kasten Oettinger widme, bin ich für keinen zu sprechen! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2013)

Hi hi...
O- Tour... Doof, da ist Furtwangen, das ist direkt vor meiner Haustüre...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi hi...
> O- Tour... Doof, da ist Furtwangen, das ist direkt vor meiner Haustüre...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



gibts da auch UCI punkte???

Kollegen gehen auch jedes jahr nach furtwangen...


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Veikko, du weißt doch, wenn ich mich meinem Kasten Oettinger widme, bin ich für keinen zu sprechen! :kotz:



Aber ich dachte wenn du den ganzen Tag mit den Jungs vor der Kaufhalle stehst bist du abends wieder zu sprechen. Und außerdem hast du doch schon immer ab dem 10. kein Geld mehr. Hat einer was ausgegeben?!


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Nabend!

So ich bin auch von meiner Runde zurück. Hab auf knapp 35km 800hm verpackt


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

Ich durfte bei Rita`s Eck anschreiben lassen.


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

gabs denn wenigstens Öttinger oder haste nur das gute Karlsquell ausser PET Flasche bekommen?


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2013)

Flo wartet ja schon seit Jahren auf Bier im Tetrapack! 
Damit er um den Pfand rum kommt.


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2013)

Wie war das? "Tetrappack, schützt was gut ist!"

Aber Wein gibbet doch im Tetrapack, is das nicht im verhältnis von Alkohol pro Cent billiger?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gibts da auch UCI punkte???
> 
> Kollegen gehen auch jedes jahr nach furtwangen...



nope... in die muss man aber auch erst reinfahren,... aber hmmm

fuwa ist ein schoenes rennen und direkt vor der haustuere... muss ich mal in mich gehen


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

Moin jungs "!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin jungs "!



Miami Beach?


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2013)

grüezi und moin...


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Miami Beach?




moin, ja klingt doch geil oder ?

moin doc!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> moin, *ja klingt doch geil oder* ?
> 
> moin doc!


Auf jeden Fall!

Bist du gerade dort???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

nee ach was, habe das schon ne ganze weile da stehen, alles nur show


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Der Matze hat nichtmal Bikes, sind alle nur für die Fotos geborgt.
Alles nur Show Constantin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

hihi... heute sollte die hope kommen. dann kann ich heute erst nen boesen intervall fahren und dann einspeichen 

wenn ich glueck habe kommt dann morgen die tower. bin gespannt, wie es im zaboo dann aussieht


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha mach`s anders rum.....erst Einspeichen......wenn`s nicht klappt biste dann wirklich richtig "böse" für Dein Intervalltraining


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hihi... heute sollte die hope kommen. dann kann ich heute erst nen boesen intervall fahren und dann einspeichen
> 
> wenn ich glueck habe kommt dann morgen die tower. bin gespannt, wie es im zaboo dann aussieht




besser als die reba allemal


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

neee, beim einspeichen brauch ich gefuehl... da muss ich bissle platt sein 

ausgesehen hat die reba net schlecht. aber die weise gabel kann auch ganz gut kommen. dann bissle rotes elox... bin gespannt


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

jens fährst du da mit beim o-tour marathon ?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> nee ach was, habe das schon ne ganze weile da stehen, alles nur show


Aha


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Kommt das Gefühl nicht automatisch....wenn man an den Nippeln dreht

Doc , mit deinen schönen Bildern hast Du mir richtig Lust auf die Berge gemacht......weiß immer noch nicht wo es hingehen soll. 
Bis jetzt steht Karwendel ganz oben.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

@onkel_doc: wieso faehrst du fuer skyder?


----------



## zweikreise (17. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

moin werner


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungens


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Wie redest Du denn mit deinem Vater....
Moin Philipp


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

> wie redest du denn mit deinem vater....


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Hab gedacht iwas Cooles fehlt noch an dem Fuji...


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

yeah evil !


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gedacht iwas Cooles fehlt noch an dem Fuji...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juli 2013)

Philipp, und diesen auf die Seite?


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich mag ihn


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

aus dem kenwood macht man doch was anderes


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ich mag ihn



Ernsthaft? Er erinnert mich vom Stil her an die Tattoos zum Aufkleben aus den Kinderzeitschriften.


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Er erinnert mich vom Stil her an die Tattoos zum Aufkleben aus den Kinderzeitschriften.



Da hat er ihn sicherlich auch her.
*

Werner - kündige das Bravo Abo vom Philipp!!!!
*


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Ich mags...feddich aus, da könnt ihr diskutieren wie ihr wollt
Müsst ja damit net rumfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

versteck es hinter ner startnummer und alles ist ok


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2013)

Nachtrag - mit neuer Batterie läuft sie endlich. Die Uhr aus dem VeloTotal Gewinnspiel


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Sehr cool!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nachtrag - mit neuer Batterie läuft sie endlich. Die Uhr aus dem VeloTotal Gewinnspiel


NICE 


...hat auch nicht jeder, was?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Schicke Uhr......die hat übrigens auch eine Schnellkorrektur für`s Datum,
da muss man nicht mit dem Zeiger die 10 Tage wegkurbeln.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2013)

Richtig, Krone nur zur Hälfte ziehen und drehen 


Ist meine erste "hochwertige" Uhr 

EDIT: Achso, die steht schon auf "17" die 1 kann man aus dem Blickwinkel nicht sehen.


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

Feeeeeeeiiiiieeeerrrabend !!!!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

, ich hatte es mir schon gedacht, nach der schnellen, richtigen Antwort.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2013)

Hab doch schon fast 2 Jahre auf der Unität oxidiert. Janz plöd bin ich auch nicht


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Feeeeeeeiiiiieeeerrrabend !!!!!!!



Ich muss noch bis 17:45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich muss noch bis 17:45



naja is ja gleich !


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Jup und dann geht's aufs Rad


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß!

Hab heute Pause, gestern K2 wurden die Beine ganz schön schwer


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöne Uhr!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (17. Juli 2013)

arrrghh!! gerade sportrecht Klausur geschrieben.. mal sehen was bei rauskommt. ganz optimal wars glaub nicht.. :/

schicke Uhr btw


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_onkel_doc_: wieso faehrst du fuer skyder?




Das war nen joke mal für den kollegen zu fahrn.
Beim shop wo ich normal fahre haben wir keine speziellen trikots. Darum fahr ich manchmal mit nem schweizerkreuz oder dem rocky trikot.

Diesmal eben mit nem skyder trikot vom kollegen.


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Sachen mit Recht sind immer knifflig. Muss am 12.8 Privatrecht schreiben.

Aber das mit dem Gefühl is sonne Sache, hattte letztens auch mal ne Klausur, bei der ich gedacht hab ich hätte voll verkackt...war dann aber doch nicht soo schlechtAlso erstmal abwarten und ruhig bleiben

Grad eben hat sich es richtig für mich inner Uni gelohnt. Toll wenn der Prof NACH der Vorlesung sagt: So diese Vorlesung war um ihnen einen Einblick in das weiterführende Forschungsgebiet zu geben. Die Inhalte kommen nicht in der Klausur. Mal wieder 2 Stunden mit nix vertrödelt. Man hat in der Klausurphase ja auch sonst nix zu tun


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gedacht iwas Cooles fehlt noch an dem Fuji...




Das coole ist immer der aufm fahrrad


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das coole ist immer der aufm fahrrad


...nicht immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...nicht immer...



na bei uns schon


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na bei uns schon


Das ein oder andere mal ist es witzig zu sehen, wer das Bike fährt


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

Welche Kettenblattschrauben könnt ihr empfehlen?

tune?
CarbonTi?


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2013)

Hatte mal Tiso. Die waren nicht schlecht und recht leicht. Das Blau war schön kräftig und auch kein Türkis.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hab carbon ti. Vorteil nur 4mm imbus -> mehr wand Stärke hält länger

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hatte mal Tiso. Die waren nicht schlecht und recht leicht. Das Blau war schön kräftig und auch kein Türkis.


Danke.

Ich möchte schwarze Schrauben haben. Da sollte die Farbe bei allen Herstellern gleich sein.(?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab carbon ti. Vorteil nur 4mm imbus -> mehr wand Stärke hält länger
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Perfekt, danke! Bestelle die gleich mal... mit welchem Drehmoment ziehst du die Schrauben an? 10Nm?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

Fest halt... Da hab ich keine Angabe...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2013)

Ach und am Fusion sind Kcnc. Die sind auch gut. Tiefe Werkzeugaufnahme. Da dreht sich nichts rund. Sollte auch M4 sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Nach fest kommt ab.....also kurz vorher aufhören mit drehen

Bei Alu hab ich schon mal den Anschlag abgeschert


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2013)

Ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2013)

Meinte natürlich nen 4er imbus


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich nen 4er *imbus*



*Imbus*



 Zu diesem Stichwort ist kein Artikel vorhanden. Möglicherweise ist *Inbus* gemeint.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke! Bestelle die gleich mal... mit welchem Drehmoment ziehst du die Schrauben an? 10Nm?



   Nee, to much!!

Sicherungslack drauf und 5Nm.


*Nabend @ all*


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2013)

Namd Maggo!

War der Tag wieder schön?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

Anderes Thema, bitte!   Bin echt urlaubsreif!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

Habe die Carbocage ( 5Stk  ~ 11)


----------



## zweikreise (17. Juli 2013)

Nabend

Hier in Kärnten/Steiermark ist es ziemlich warm im Tal ( 30 °C). Gut das wir auf 1700 m wohnen (max18 °C). Und in der Sonne ist es angenehm.

Bin heute Abend mit meinem Stumpi ins Tal und wieder hoch 22 km und 642 Hm, wobei 500 Hm davon auf den letzten 4 km waren. Im Tal waren es immer noch 27 ° C. 
Was toll ist beim Hochfahren, dass es mit jedem Höhenmeter kälter und angenehmer wird.

Wollte das eigentlich mit meinem RR machen. Aber die Frostaufbrüche, Risse und Schlaglöcher sind schon teilweise heftig und runter ist das nicht lustig da mit einem RR und über 60 km/h rein zu fahren.







Es ist immer wieder ein schönes Gefühl oben angekommen zu sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

So Vorderrad ist fertig... Merke: ne crest umspeichen ist nicht so drall!
Mein schlechtestes rad so far... Mal sehen, ob es auf Dauer hält, sonst muss ich nochmal dran 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Hier in Kärnten/Steiermark ist es ziemlich warm im Tal ( 30 °C). Gut das wir auf 1700 m wohnen (max18 °C). Und in der Sonne ist es angenehm.
> 
> ...


Supihört sich nach Spaß an

 @Sascha wo genau lag denn das Problem. Hatte die Felge schon nen schlach wech?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Sascha war noch fertig vom Intervalltraining


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

Philipp hat ´nen coolen Dad! 
Da könnte sich mein alter Herr mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. 

Naja, in Werners´Alter war Veikko ja auch noch fit!


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp hat ´nen coolen Dad!
> Da könnte sich mein alter Herr mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.
> 
> Naja, in Werners´Alter war Veikko ja auch noch fit!



Hat dich heute deine Chefin zu doll gedrückt sodass dein Hirn ne Weile ohne Sauerstoff war?!  

Aber Philipp hat wohl schon Glück mit dem Vater!
Doch ich bin auch ein toller und cooler Kumpelvater!!!


----------



## zweikreise (17. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Supihört sich nach Spaß an
> 
> Spaß ist immer dann, wenn man oben ist. Zwischedurch fragt man sich warum das ganze. Nur nicht nachdenken einfach fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Marco, Du hättest deine Vater nicht so stressen dürfen als Kind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

Ne, alles gut! Danke der Nachfrage. 
Vielleicht habe ich zu heiß geduscht...   ...  

Mist, eigentlich wollte ich heute Ebay-Einstelltag machen, irgendwie war das aber nix.


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2013)

Jau Vaddi is echt gut drauf
Er is sogar diese Saison noch viel schneller geworden als letzte 
Wäre gerne mit in den Urlaub Gefahren, muss aber Klausuren schreiben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Marco, Du hättest deine Vater nicht so stressen dürfen als Kind.



Warum als Kind? - Habe nie damit aufgehört.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2013)

Nix Intervalle... Zu [email protected] Scheint wohl schon bissle was gehabt zu haben... Egal morgen nochmal drüber schauen. Sollte aber schon OK sein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau Vaddi is echt gut drauf
> Er is sogar diese Saison noch viel schneller geworden als letzte
> Wäre gerne mit in den Urlaub Gefahren, muss aber Klausuren schreiben


 Ist Dein Vater durch Dich oder Du durch Ihn zum Radfahren gekommen?
Bei uns war ich immer der treibende Keil, der die Kinder zu meinen Wettkämpfen mitgenommen hat wo sie auch mitfahren "mussten", sonst hätte ich auch keine Ausrede gehabt....wofür man das ganze Radzeugs braucht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nee, to much!!
> 
> Sicherungslack drauf und 5Nm.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis.
Die Bedienungsanleitung sagt 10Nm für die Aluschrauben - wird gemacht 


Ok, vielleicht 9Nm, aber nicht weniger; ohne Sicherung.

N8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Die Bedienungsanleitung sagt 10Nm für die Aluschrauben - wird gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



Uff, das ist echt viel! 
Hatte erst blaue KCNC in der Ultegra-Kurbel vom Storck und habe die auch mit knappen 10Nm festgezogen.
1 Kopf habe ich gleich abgeschert und bin dann 1-2Nm runter.

Irgendwann hatte ich trotz Sicherungslack knarzende Kettenblätter. 
Ich hatte durch das Drehmoment die Schraubverbindung wohl über den elastischen Bereich bis in den plastischen Bereich gezogen.   Streckgrenze!
-> Somit hat sich die Verbindung gelockert.

Seitdem mache ich max. 5 Nm und Ruhe ist.


Es gibt einen Kasettenabschlussring (glaube von TISO) und dort stehen die üblichen 40NM drauf.
Im Beschreibungstext steht dann, dass der Hersteller dann max. 25 NM empfiehlt.....  Glaube bei r2bike.

Verdrehte Welt!? 


*Moin! *


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

morsche... damit! der held der mir die hope verkauft hat, musste "kurzfristig auf montage" und seine frau hat mir nur die nabe und nicht versprochen die 32 neuen nippel mit geschickt.
ich hab aber nur speichen bestellt -> alte nippel nochmal benutzt... einer ist gestern noch gerissen -> sche*** 
vor alle mso doof: nur der 4kant ab -> ich muss die speiche kappen und ne neue speiche + nippel rein. hoffe aber das es dann gescheit steht.

aber positiv: die gabel ist schon in lahr und sollte heute ankommen 

ach ja (de felge wird vor der reifenmontage natuerlich noch gescheit gereinigt )









ach jaja... bin gespannt wie schwer die manitou dann sein wird... die reba war schon ganz ok:




mit kralle, remote und nokon zughuellen UND DRECK  
(nein der grapefruit saft ist nicht mit )

ach jajaja... bei actionsports koennen sie nicht zaehlen... 17 x 294 und 15x 292 werde ich wohl kaum bestellt haben... ging aber auch noch ok...


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist Dein Vater durch Dich oder Du durch Ihn zum Radfahren gekommen?
> Bei uns war ich immer der treibende Keil, der die Kinder zu meinen Wettkämpfen mitgenommen hat wo sie auch mitfahren "mussten", sonst hätte ich auch keine Ausrede gehabt....wofür man das ganze Radzeugs braucht.



Naja also es fing im Prinzip damit an, dass damals
meine Mutter ihm ein mtb zum Hochzeitstag zu schenken.
Viel radgefahren is Vaddi aber schon vorher....
Naja ich glaub ein Jahr später isser den ersten Marathon Gefahren. Der Rest is Geschichte


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juli 2013)

moin

gleich gehts nochmals ins spital und dann auf den gurten ans open air

greets bis morgen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## unocz (18. Juli 2013)

Moin !


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
 @_Jens_ .....viel Spass!



maddda schrieb:


> Naja also es fing im Prinzip damit an, dass damals
> meine Mutter ihm ein mtb zum Hochzeitstag zu schenken.
> Viel radgefahren is Vaddi aber schon vorher....
> Naja ich glaub ein Jahr später isser den ersten Marathon Gefahren. Der Rest is Geschichte


 Deine Mutti steht halt auf drahtige Kerle 

  @_Sascha_, ich hätte mir die Arbeit mit den alten Nippeln nicht angetan.....aber wenn`s einmal in den Fingern juckt will man nicht länger warten

  @_Constantin_, wie der Marco schon sagt, ich würde auch nur 5-7Nm nehmen, abhängig von der Qualität der Schrauben


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

dies sidn auch noch gut. wurden nur einmal reingedreht und dann nix mehr... und ja! es hat geluckt, da die gabel heute kommt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Das wird ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht sein......wenn Dein LRS stabil genug ist.
Wenn bei mir ein neues Rad kommt, dann nur noch mit Messerspeichen....scheizz auf das Geld....aber so ein Rad steht besser durch die höhere Vorspannung


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

ich hab 2 annaehernd identische saetze fuers epic... nur einmal mit cxray und 1x mit revo/comp. ausser dem gewicht kann ich eigentlicht sagen, das die xcray "besser" sind. und ja, ich hab sie gut angezogen. die verkraften zwar mehr zug, aber sie sind auch "flexiebler"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht kannst Du die Speichen noch an den Kreuzungen verlöten oder kleben.....das soll die Räder auch nochmal steifer machen...und dir fliegt beim Speichenriss nicht alles um die Ohren

Einspeichen würde mir auch Spass machen......aber das gute Werkzeug dazu habe ich mir bis jetzt noch verkniffen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

verloeten bringt nicht wirklich viel. been there. done that...

werkzeug? ~50-100eu fuer den staender ~5euro fuer rr+mtb spokey und noch ~70eu fuer das tensio... das war es


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> verloeten bringt nicht wirklich viel. been there. done that...
> 
> *werkzeug? ~50-100eu fuer den staender ~5euro fuer rr+mtb spokey und noch ~70eu fuer das tensio... das war es*


Ich glaube, da bin ich auch bald dabei.


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> @_Jens_ .....viel Spass!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uff, das ist echt viel!
> Hatte erst blaue KCNC in der Ultegra-Kurbel vom Storck und habe die auch mit knappen 10Nm festgezogen.
> 1 Kopf habe ich gleich abgeschert und bin dann 1-2Nm runter.
> 
> ...


Bei mir passt es seit circa 2000km, da werde ich nichts ändern. Wenn bei den Schrauben selbst eine andere Empfehlung für's Drehmoment steht, werde ich diese natürlich befolgen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> verloeten bringt nicht wirklich viel. been there. done that...
> 
> werkzeug? ~50-100eu fuer den staender ~5euro fuer rr+mtb spokey und noch ~70eu fuer das tensio... das war es


 
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...age=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=0;pgc=13723:13725



230,-

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...70;page=1;menu=1000,185,191;mid=0;pgc=120:432



80,-

Ich brauche einen Ständer mit zuverlässlicher Mittenjustierung.....einen einfachen hab ich schon.
insges. ~350,- mit Kleinkram


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Bei mir passt es seit circa 2000km, da werde ich nichts ändern. Wenn bei den Schrauben selbst eine andere Empfehlung für's Drehmoment steht, werde ich diese natürlich befolgen.


 
Ich würde es nicht voll ausreizen......bei trockenen Schrauben kommt gegenüber gefetteten ein ganz anderes Moment raus.....die gefetteten sind dann ev. zu fest.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...age=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=0;pgc=13723:13725
> 
> 
> 
> 230,-


der ist schon geil... ich mach es einfach so: auf dne tisch legen und abstand tischplatte felge messen drehen und ich seh ob mitte oder net... aber besser ist der schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...page=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=0;pgc=2092:13732



https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...age=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=0;pgc=13723:13725




Das habe ich jetzt....der Ständer ist zu ungenau in der Mittenjustierung...,aber für Unterwegs und im Urlaub reicht er aus
Richtig Spass macht es mit dem aber nicht, die Räder laufen dann zwar irgendwann auch rund und schlaglos.....ist aber alles umständlicher


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

da bin ich vllt entspannter als du... die laufen udn haben bis jetzt noch nie die graetsche gemacht *holzklopf*


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

(Justieren) und Zentrieren mach ich immer selber.....und ich hatte noch nie einen Speichenriss  (fahre aber auch nur Fully´s ) und leider auch ohne Tensio........aber WENN, dann soll`s mir auch Spass machen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Echt? Meiner ist dem Minoura sehr ähnlich, hat aber noch eine Markierung für die Mittigkeit. Geht echt super. Auch ohne Tensio halten meine LR


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Durch die Kunststoffteile (die Verzahnung am Fuß) ist das alles etwas schwammiger und dadurch stimmt die Mitte manchmal nicht gleich.....

Wie Sascha sagen würde......Fahren kann man mit allem, aber richtig nur mit ner LEFFTY


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Mein tacx reicht mir bis jetzt vollkommen aus.
Mattigkeit muss ich auch nochmal nachprüfen, aber wenn die speichenspannung relativ homogen ist sollte die Mattigkeit auch hinhauen...

Kann überigens auch keinen Vorteil von Messerspeichen ggü cx Ray spüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Übrigens, ich habe unser Urlaubsziel gefunden........davon weiß aber meine Frau noch nichts.....unter anderem der Stoneman-Trail
http://www.stoneman.it/de/stoneman-trail.asp?MAID=412&LG=1&APP=8&NKey=finisher
http://www.s-dolomiten.com/alta-pusteria/sommer/mountainbike.html



> Kann überigens auch keinen Vorteil von Messerspeichen ggü cx Ray spüren


 
Das ist doch das Gleiche


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Sry wollte ggü D-light schreiben


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

http://www.komponentix.net/onlineshop/index.html?sapim.htm

siehe Liste


----------



## Metrum (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich habe unser Urlaubsziel gefunden........*davon weiß aber meine Frau noch nichts*.....unter anderem der Stoneman-Trail



Nein, die geht ja auch sicherlich davon aus das du arbeitest, wenn du morgens das Haus verlässt, und nicht den ganzen Tag im Internet verbringst!


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht voll ausreizen......*bei trockenen Schrauben kommt gegenüber gefetteten ein ganz anderes Moment raus.....die gefetteten sind dann ev. zu fest.*


Richtig. Bei mir werden die Kurbelschrauben trocken montiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Veikko, wie gefallen Dir heute die Themen.....abwechslungsreich genug?...oder hast Du noch spezielle Wünsche


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juli 2013)

so gerade aus dem spital raus das die erstbehandlung hatte bei meinem ellenbogen.

Da wird man echt nicht für ernst genommen

Zuerst wird man belächelt wenn man einem arzt sagt man hat hat ne gelenksmaus und später krebsen sie zurück und entschuldigen sich dafür...wenn überhaupt.

Muss nächste woche noch CT vom ellenbogen machen lassen und mittwoch in die sprechstunde.

Sieht so aus als ob ich eine gelenksmaus habe im ellenbogengelenk.

Wenn dem so ist muss ich nochmals unters messer die entfernen.

Scheizz spitäler mit ihren fu**ing unfähigen ärzten.

5 wochen lang nichts bis eine tierärztin zum schluss kommt da is was drin...

grüsse und jetzt wird noch trainiert und später auf den gurten...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Ouh man, verdammt Kacke sowas!

Ich bin nach einem Unfall im Schwimmbad mal ins KH gekommen und habe ewig auf die Diagnose gewartet.
Der diensthabende Arzt konnte mir erst nach 5h und mehrmaligem Fragen sagen, dass nichts an meinem Kopf ist.

Zurück zuhause ruft das Krankenhaus an, sie haben die falschen Unterlagen angeschaut, die richtigen lagen unter einem Blumenstrauß. -> Sofort ins KH und Computertomographie vom Schädel. 3 Tage unter Aufsicht im Kh gewesen.

Da ist meinen Eltern aber mal so richtig die Hutschnur geplatzt. Ich war da noch zu jung und hatte zu viele Kopfschmerzen um das richtig zu schnallen. War aber wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Ach seit doch froh, wenn die Überhaupt ne richtige diagnose Stellen.

Als meine Tante vom Pferd gefallen ist, haben sie ihre Hand wohl falsch behandelt. Ende vom Lied war dann Morbus Sudeck. Das äussert sich in Chronischen Schmerzen und versteifung der Hand. Is natürlich geil wenn man Lehrerin ist


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Bei einem Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters mussten sie jetzt die Hand aufgrunde früherer Fehler fixieren.
Knochen aus dem Becken? und dann wie ein Anschlag fürs Handgelenk damit nicht noch mehr kaputt geht. Kippen des Handgelenks ist jetzt natürlich schei44e.


Ich bin auch froh mein Handgelenk nicht in diesem winzigen Sauerland Krankenhaus behandelt haben zu lassen. Die konnten nicht mal richtige Röntgenbilder schießen und wollten erst Dienstag oder Mittwochs operieren (Sturz am Sonntag).
Bei uns in Soest gings nach telefonischer Absprache direkt Montags bei Chefarzt unters Messer 


EDIT: "Neue" Gabel erstanden. Sobald sie da ist geht die DT in den Service und danach untern Hammer oder Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Philipp, hast Du mal die Speichenliste studiert?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei einem Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters mussten sie jetzt die Hand aufgrunde früherer Fehler fixieren.
> Knochen aus dem Becken? und dann wie ein Anschlag fürs Handgelenk damit nicht noch mehr kaputt geht. Kippen des Handgelenks ist jetzt natürlich schei44e.
> 
> 
> ...





Heb sie auf, für Deine Freundin


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juli 2013)

ist alles echt scheizze...ich bin einfach vorsichtig geworden, seit man meiner freundin bei der achillessehne den nerv eingnäht hat und das erst nach 11/5 jahren in der berühmten rennbahnklinik festgestellt hat.

Habe keine lust auf pfusch an meinem körper...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> Heb sie auf, für Deine Freundin



Nee die würde dann auch gutes Material bekommen, wenn ich eine hätte 

Der Plan ist doch ohnehin eine MTBlerin anzulachen 


@ Jens: Klaro, ist ja schließlich das wichtigste im Leben. Dann auch verletzungsbedingt lieber mal 3 Wochen aussetzten anstelle einer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

.....alles muss man selber machen.........aber wie will man es beeinflussen....Drohen hilft da leider nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee die würde dann auch gutes Material bekommen, wenn ich eine hätte
> 
> Der Plan ist doch ohnehin eine MTBlerin anzulachen


Na für ein 50kg Mädel ist die doch Spitze


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Philipp, hast Du mal die Speichenliste studiert?



Jup, kenne die Daten aber auch auswendig Worauf willst du denn hinaus?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

......um so stabiler um so besser für Dich.....und dabei noch leichter

Wobei die Disc-Tauglichkeit in deinem Fall eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, wer bremst verliert.....wichtiger sind die Lastwechsel


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Klar die CX Ray ist ggü der d-light die bessere Speiche. Da kann man nicht drumrum diskutieren. Aber sie kostet ca. 100 mehr pro Radsatz.
Ob ich sie an meinem Renn Lrs verbaue weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. Als Student hab ich halt nen begrenztes Budget und versuche es so einzusetzen um das Maximum fürs Geld rauszuholen. 
Bei ner gewichtsersparnis von ca. 0,3 gr/Euro komme ich da ins grübeln.
Da hab ich dann mal lieber etwas Geld für spezifische Reifen in der Hinterhand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Das ist ne Rechenaufgabe, unterm Strich kommt man günstiger.....wenn der LRS ~ 3,5 (2,5?) Mal länger hält.

Ich wollte Dich auch nicht umstimmen.....mich faszinieren nur die riesen Unterschiede in der Festigkeit.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Wo steht denn da was zu Festigkeit?

Naja also Laufradsätze fahre ich eingentlich nie bis zum speichenbruch.. Vorher geht da eher was anderes PuttDa is dann eher mal ne Felge auf...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wo steht denn da was zu Festigkeit?
> 
> Naja also Laufradsätze fahre ich eingentlich nie bis zum speichenbruch.. Vorher geht da eher was anderes PuttDa is dann eher mal ne Felge auf...


Unter dem Link......auf Speichen klicken......dann in der Liste ......Zugfestigkeit und Lastwechsel

http://www.komponentix.net/onlineshop/index.html?sapim.htm


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

So eine ver****te sche***!!!

Wie soll die gabel bitte 10cm federweg haben???






Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Aufpumpen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn es das wäre konnte ich sie auch auseinander ziehen... Aber das ist Anschlag... Ich schaue später wir viel Druck drin ist...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

gab es die auch in 80er Ausführung?, da muss ev. der Spacer raus?


----------



## unocz (18. Juli 2013)

uiuiui


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Ja! Und seit 2012 kann man sie nicht mehr umbauen...

Ich konnte so kotzen! Ich hab extra gefragt! Ich befürchte dir geht zurück 
Hat auch nur 49cm Achse zur Brücke 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Dat sind ja nicht mal 80mm wenn die komplett einfedert. Da ginge sonst der Abstreifer drauf.

Überweisung ist schon raus Sascha.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Top... Wenigstens eins klappt heute... Konnte kotzen!
1869g wäre ja noch OK... Aber 80mm geht gar net!
Ich brauch die Jhs noch als backup, sollte die lefty streikten und ich brauche kurzfristig Ersatz fürs epic

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Aber 2013 sind die Gabeln doch mit Spacern ausgestattet,
bist Du sicher.....das die Gabel nicht umzubauen ist?

AVAILABLE COLORS - pure white
TRAVEL - 100 (120 or 80 with spacers)
DAMPING - TST Micro W/Remote Control - Lock Out + Micro Adjust Compression - Rebound
SPRING - AER, Air + Negative Spring
AXLE - 29â QR15
STANCHIONS - Ã32MM Aluminum, Nickel Treatment
STEERER - Tapered Aluminum 1,5" -> 1-1/8"
BRAKE SYSTEM - 6â Post Mount, max disc 185mm
COLOR - with Matching Crown                                                     .tabella th, .tabella td {                                                        padding-top:0px !important;                                                        padding-bottom:0px !important;                                                    }                                                
StrokeFork lengthSteer tube-wheel offsetWeight80490,5 mm.44 mm.1858 g. 

100510,5 mm.44 mm.1858 g. 

120530,5 mm.44 mm.1858 g.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Du hast ja eine Manitou.....und keine Zotschi.....merke ich gerade


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Tst??? Das ist doch zocchi und net manitou.

Manitou hat wohl seit 2012 federweg spezifische tauchrohre...

Gerade mit dem verkaeufer telefoniert...
Er ist seh kooperativ... ich kann alles rueckgaengig machen, tausch gegen eine neuwertige 100mm soloair 15mm reba
Oder er besorgt mir ne 100er tower, das geht aber ein paar tage...

Bild der reba bekomme ich heute abend... mal in mich gehen...

Morgen dann halt training mit dem epic 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

> Tst??? Das ist doch zocchi und net manito


 
die Tower ist doch Manitou.........zocchi-Corsa#

Jupp...isses , ...denn....TST Micro W/Remote Control


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Eben

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Ich freu mir auch auf ein Rad ohne Knacken


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Bei mit war sie brav und ruhig

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Unter dem Link......auf Speichen klicken......dann in der Liste ......Zugfestigkeit und Lastwechsel
> 
> http://www.komponentix.net/onlineshop/index.html?sapim.htm



Ja aber je Höher die Zugfestigkeit, desto geringer die Steifigkeit.
Die Superspoke is da ja ganz vorne, aber damit wirst du nie ein vernünftiges Steifes 29er Laufrad für leute wie mich(um75kg) hinbekommen...


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich freu mir auch auf ein Rad ohne Knacken



Knacken hat der Teufel persönlich erfunden
So ich bin jetzt weg. Ich geh jetzt mit nem Kumpel Radfahrn


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja aber je Höher die Zugfestigkeit, desto geringer die Steifigkeit.



uhh, diesen Zusammenhang bitte ich Dich ganz schnell wieder zu vergessen.  Stahl egal welcher Festigkeit hat immer eine annähernd identische Steifigkeit (rund 210 GPa).



> Die Superspoke is da ja ganz vorne, aber damit wirst du nie ein  vernünftiges Steifes 29er Laufrad für leute wie mich(um75kg)  hinbekommen..


die geringere Steifigkeit der Superspoke liegt an dem geringeren Querschnitt und hat mit der Festigkeit nichts zu tun. 

Die Sapim Leader hat übrigens die doppelte Querschnittsfläche, kann also als Bauteil 10% stärker auf Zug belastet werden, als die Super Spoke, obwohl der Stahl der Super Spoke fast 1GPa mehr Zugfestigkeit hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja aber je Höher die Zugfestigkeit, desto geringer die Steifigkeit.
> Die Superspoke is da ja ganz vorne, aber damit wirst du nie ein vernünftiges Steifes 29er Laufrad für leute wie mich(um75kg) hinbekommen...


Viel Spass ......ich fahre nachher auch noch ne Runde

Doch, in Verbindung mit einer guten Felge, die die höhere Vorspannung aushält, ist das möglich. Etwas Elastizität der Speiche bei hoher Vorspannung sorgt für einen stabilen und leichten LRS.....meine Theorie.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn man ein steifes Laufrad will, sollte man dazu prinzipiell erstmal eine ordentliche Felge wählen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

So! Vorderrad steht, ist bereift, bediskt und wartet auf eine Gabel! 
Epic schaltet nun auch weiter ein Uhrwerk! Merke: bei Nokon IMMER auch nen Nokon Zug nehmen! Der 1.1mm Zug wirkt Wunder!

Bin gespannt, wie die solo air reba aussieht, die er mit alternativ noch angeboten hat...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Sascha, hast Du schon das neue Epic gesehen....endlich für 2 Flaschen

Kommt die Gabel noch vorm WE ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2013)

Ja, Hab ich! Sehr geil! Aber mir ginge es um den steiferen hintebau (Der alte ist schon top) und die innen verlegten Züge

Die reba könnte SA morgen da sein. Sonntag ist aber eh Täler cup mit dem epic

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2013)

Da lohnt es schon mal zu sparen.....mir wär zwar 27,5 lieber, aber zur Not geht auch das 29er
Es sollen auch Schlauch- und Toolbefestigungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sein


----------



## Junior97 (18. Juli 2013)

Wird wohl ne Werlzeugbox ans Epic kommen


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2013)

Hab eben einen Waschbären auf meiner Hausrunde gesehen und eine Blindschleiche, die sich dann auch noch fotografieren lies... Was is im Moment los mit den Bewohnern meiner Hausrunde? Langsam machen die echt Party


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Morgen Leute!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

sooo heute schoen gepflegt vor der arbeit 2/3 kandel gefahren und schooooen praesident thoma runter 

diese gabel macht sich jezt mal auf dne weg zu mir. ich teste sie mal und wenn ich mit klar komme bleibt sie... sonst gehen 2 gabeln an den verkaeufer zurrueck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2013)

moin jungs,

hoffentlich wird das nochmal was mit deiner gabelwirtschaft


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

ist halt das problem, wenn man net nochmal auf die schnelle ~500-600euro fuer was gescheites (einbeinigs) ausgeben will/kann


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
früh ist es immer schön kühl auf dem Bike.....abends aber auch



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo heute schoen gepflegt vor der arbeit 2/3 kandel gefahren und schooooen praesident thoma runter
> 
> diese gabel macht sich jezt mal auf dne weg zu mir. ich teste sie mal und wenn ich mit klar komme bleibt sie... sonst gehen 2 gabeln an den verkaeufer zurrueck.


Tolles Ding, was immer es ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

seht ihr das bild net? ist ne weise reba rl 2013. maxle lite, tapered, 100mm.


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Hier stand mist


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2013)

da ist kein bild !


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

scheiss dropbox kacke... hab das bild per dropbox bekommen. da komem ich hier net dran...


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Argh! Mein R2 Paket wird heute geliefert und ich bin heute Nammitach net zu Hause-.- Hoffentlich sind die Nachbarn zu Hause und können das annehmen, sonst ist mein Tag heute komplett für'n Mors


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

meine letzten 2 tage waren bike schraub technisch au net soo der burner...

dafuer war heute morgen biken mit dem epic geil! 

problem ist nur: wenn ich RICHTIG druck auf die pedale bringe (>20% rampe mit 34/36 hoch baller) knarrzt mein innenlager... ich befuerchte ich muss das press fit nun doch auch einkleben, so wie es specci seit neustem sagt 

Reba bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Argh! Mein R2 Paket wird heute geliefert und ich bin heute Nammitach net zu Hause-.- Hoffentlich sind die Nachbarn zu Hause und können das annehmen, sonst ist mein Tag heute komplett für'n Mors


Vielleicht liefern die auch ins Schwimmbad?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine letzten 2 tage waren bike schraub technisch au net soo der burner...
> 
> dafuer war heute morgen biken mit dem epic geil!
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinem Epic knarzzt auch immer mal was, lässt sich nur nicht so richtig lokalisieren....das Innenlager kann eigentlich keine Geräusche machen wenn die Kugeln noch gut laufen.
Könnte von überall kommen, gestern war komischerweise Ruhe im Gebälk.....fahre zur Zeit auch den Smart Sam 2.1er, da es in Seiffen einiges auf Asphalt geht, der läuft auch fast geräuschlos und super leicht

Damit die Gabel in die Kiste passt......musste er leider das Steuerrohr etwas kürzen


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht liefern die auch ins Schwimmbad?



Schön wärs

Knacken wegzubekommen is eh ne Wissenschaft für sich^^
Man sollte einfach mal in nen Pool voll Wd40 Investieren und die Karre da einmal Pro Woche drin versenken


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

Meines knarzt dann wenn ich RICHTIG druck gebe... kann echt sein, das die PF30 schalen im rahmen dann arbeiten... mal sehen. 

ich brauche fuer das zaboo ~ 105mm + steuersatz + 40mm f109 ~= 150mm steuerrohr. das sollte es haben


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte, so eine Reba taugt Dir nicht? 

Bei mir ist demnächst schon wieder Cyclocross-Saison...zumindest aufbautechnisch .


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Mein Rennrad hat auch son Shimano Pressfitlager...das knarzt auch, scheint wohl net wirklich das wahre zu sein mit dem ganzen Pressfit mist


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich dachte, so eine Reba taugt Dir nicht?
> 
> Bei mir ist demnächst schon wieder Cyclocross-Saison...zumindest aufbautechnisch .


machst du einen Thread?
Ich will eins mit der neuen Hydr. Scheibenbremse....kannst mal für mich mitrecherchieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

naja... mei ngeschraubtes bsa hat auch geknarzt... vorkommen kann das auch bei bsa.
bei den alten patronenlagern wird auch gerne vergessen, das man da nicht ohen grund die eine huelse irgendwann aus kunststoff gemacht hat, das es beim "arbeiten" nicht so knarzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich dachte, so eine Reba taugt Dir nicht?
> 
> Bei mir ist demnächst schon wieder Cyclocross-Saison...zumindest aufbautechnisch .



die qr9 war mit haenger viiiiiiiiiiel zu weich. -> maxle lite
ansprechverhalten war kacke -> in fett und oel ertraenkt -> besser. mit solo air soll das kammernvolumen besser passen... mal sehen.

ich bekomem die zum testen. wenn sie mir passt bleibt sie hier,... wenn net net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Knacken wegzubekommen is eh ne Wissenschaft für sich^^
> Man sollte einfach mal in nen Pool voll Wd40 Investieren und die Karre da einmal Pro Woche drin versenken


Das nervige an der Ölerei ist, das der Dreck so schön hängenbleibt.
Seit einiger Zeit öle ich noch nicht mal mehr die Gabel mit Bruno


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

das soll man auch net, das es das fett in der gabel aufloesst. so ist bei mir mal ne sid xc gestorben... die wurde durch das tolle shockdeo inne trocken gelegt :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Sascha, Du darfst nicht mehr mit soviel Druck fahren.........mehr nähmaschinenartig kurbeln


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> machst du einen Thread?


neenee, das lohnt nicht, zeigen wenn's fertig ist kann ich's aber mal.



> Ich will eins mit der neuen Hydr. Scheibenbremse....kannst mal für mich mitrecherchieren



beim Cyclocross habe ich mich auf Felgenbremsen eingeschossen. Wenn ich Discstopper, fette Reifen und Komfort will, fahre ich MTB. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Zeug gerade alles günstigst zu haben ist, weil es keiner mehr will  .


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das soll man auch net, das es das fett in der gabel aufloesst. so ist bei mir mal ne sid xc gestorben... die wurde durch das tolle shockdeo inne trocken gelegt :/


 
Passiert das mit Brunox auch, waren immer nur 1-2 Tröpfchen an die Rohre......meine Gabeln habe ich alle noch....ohne Service bis jetzt
Die laufen eigentlich auch gut und leicht, fahre eh mit sehr wenig Druck in den Kammern und ca. 30-40% Sag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> neenee, das lohnt nicht, zeigen wenn's fertig ist kann ich's aber mal.
> 
> 
> 
> beim Cyclocross habe ich mich auf Felgenbremsen eingeschossen. Wenn ich Discstopper, fette Reifen und Komfort will, fahre ich MTB. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Zeug gerade alles günstigst zu haben ist, weil es keiner mehr will  .


 Das will ich an dem Rad nicht, ev. noch ein 2ter LRS für die Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

Das Brunox Zeug ist eigentlich nur dafür da, um die Dichtungen geschmeidig zu halten. Das muss und sollte man nicht nach jeder Fahrt verwenden. Besser ist es, die Standrohre einfach abzuwischen und gegebenenfalls etwas Gabelöl unter die Staubringe zu spritzen, paar Mal einfedern, stehen lassen und vor der nächsten Ausfahrt abwischen. Übrigens noch ein Pluspunkt für Lefty mit Faltenbalg, da reicht eine Fettpackung auf den Lagerbahnen für mindestens ein halbes Jahr....


----------



## BENDERR (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> neenee, das lohnt nicht, zeigen wenn's fertig ist kann ich's aber mal.
> 
> 
> 
> beim Cyclocross habe ich mich auf Felgenbremsen eingeschossen. Wenn ich Discstopper, fette Reifen und Komfort will, fahre ich MTB. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass das Zeug gerade alles günstigst zu haben ist, weil es keiner mehr will  .



find cantis am crosser auch  

ich spiel ja auch schon länger mit dem gedanken mir einen crosser aufzubauen.. bisher konnte ich noch gut widerstehen.. mal sehen wie lange noch


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das will ich an dem Rad nicht, ev. noch ein 2ter LRS für die Straße



Dann brauchste zumindest von der Bremspower her eigentlich auch keine Disc. Sicher hat sie andere Vorteile, aber für mich ist Cyclocross nun einmal untrennbar mit der Canti verbunden. Das ist ja gerade der Reiz daran, mit klassischem Material und eigentlich viel zu hoher Geschwindigkeit durch's Unterholz jagen 

Ich mag ja auch Pizza, aber wenn ich nun einmal ein klassisches Steak will, soll das nicht auch noch danach schmecken


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch so eine hornalt Judy mit Balg......die läuft und läuft ......,
wenn man so eine Balg nachrüsten könnte....würde ich sofort machen.

Crosser und Scheibe = genial (um die Power geht's mir da nicht.....ist nur gesünder für die Felgen)
Ich will damit auch "Glocknerkönig" werden, deswegen der 2te LRS

http://www.glocknerkoenig.com/


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2013)

Hab mich schon mit der Disc am Crosser/Rennradbastard abgefunden. So kann ich auch 29er LRS benutzen


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab noch so eine hornalt Judy mit Balg......



Jens, wie sprichst du denn bitte über deine Frau? 



Heute kam ein größeres Paket an - to be continued.....


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich mag ja auch Pizza, aber wenn ich nun einmal ein klassisches Steak will, soll das nicht auch noch danach schmecken



Um in dem Bildbereich zu bleiben: Die Leistung der Canti ist dann aber mitnichten ein leckeres Medium Steak, sondern höchstens eines in seiner ursprünglich Form und Farbe. 

Muuuh!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
, ich wollte nur sagen......das ich die wieder nehmen würde


Nur gut das jetzt ein WE in Sicht ist......hast Du alles da?....genügend Montagefett, Kette......egal was, ruf an wenn was fehlt


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

ich mag meine disc crosser trainingsbiatch!


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Um in dem Bildbereich zu bleiben: Die Leistung der Canti ist dann aber mitnichten ein leckeres Medium Steak, sondern höchstens eines in seiner ursprünglich Form und Farbe.
> 
> Muuuh!



Es kommt darauf an, welche Canti man nimmt...die Avid Ultimate bremst schon ziemlich ordentlich und ist zudem wesentlich besser dosierbar, als das ganze schwammige mechanische Disczeug, was es momentan zu kaufen gibt. Bei einer Hydraulikbremse würde ich evtl. auch schwach werden, aber die wird es wohl nur mit Elektroschaltung geben und sowas kommt mir ganz sicher nicht an ein Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> , ich wollte nur sagen......das ich die wieder nehmen würde
> 
> 
> Nur gut das jetzt ein WE in Sicht ist......hast Du alles da?....genügend Montagefett, Kette......egal was, ruf an wenn was fehlt



Hoffentlich liest sie mit!

Jens, was mir noch fehlt, fehlt auch den Herstellern noch.... 
Da muss ich noch eine Zeitlang tapfer sein!


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, welche Canti man nimmt...die Avid Ultimate bremst schon ziemlich ordentlich und ist zudem wesentlich besser dosierbar, als das ganze schwammige mechanische Disczeug, was es momentan zu kaufen gibt. Bei einer Hydraulikbremse würde ich evtl. auch schwach werden, aber die wird es wohl nur mit Elektroschaltung geben und sowas kommt mir ganz sicher nicht an ein Fahrrad.



Das stimmt schon, wobei es auch drauf an kommt, welche Leitung man für die mech. Disc nimmt. Klar, die Avid bremst mehr als ausreichend und sieht auch verdammt gut aus, aber die Akustik von Bremspads auf einer verunreinigten Felgenflanke ist zum Heulen!

Und von Elektronik am Crosser wollen wir gar nicht erst sprechen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und von Elektronik am Crosser wollen wir gar nicht erst sprechen.


Seht dem Fortschritt in die Augen , da kann dann der Trainer von außen an der Strecke per App den nächsten  Gang für dich einlegen........wenn du gerade mit der Schalthand trinkst


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2013)

Und ein Störsender ist das neue Doping!


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> aber die Akustik von Bremspads auf einer verunreinigten Felgenflanke ist zum Heulen!



Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich damit noch nie Probleme bei Cantis. Mit Disks habe ich schon deutlich unschönere Geräusche fabriziert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

In der Art könnte es was werden.
nur wenn`s geht ....billiger

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=57026;page=1;menu=1000,4,320,322;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

jaaaa... DIE jucken... + der crosser vom nebeljaeger....


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Also wenn sich die Discbremsen im RR Sektor iwann etabliert haben muss ich auch wieder mal was bauen, aber sonst is bei mir erstmal schluss mit aufbauten...zuminest für mich selbst

Hab gerade noch ne Lücke und gönne mir grad ne Eisschokolade, gleich noch ein Tutorium und dann is für heute auch schluss mit die lernerei...mein Schädel brummst iwe


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

lecker.....ich brauch kein Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Wie geil. 
Jetzt muss nur noch Hope RR Disc Bremsen bringen


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2013)

Gott sei Dank sind Geschmäcker verschieden...:kotz:


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

So gerade mal geschaut...laut Sendungsverfolgung hat mein Nachbar mein Paket angenommenDer Tag is doch noch gerettet, endlich kann die unwürde SLX wieder vom 29er runter


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank sind Geschmäcker verschieden...:kotz:


Bleib Cool


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2013)

Was macht eigentlich "meine" Gabel? Ist die schon auf dem postalischen Weg?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Die bekommst Du erst nachdem die neue Reba bei Sascha die Probezeit überstanden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

Ist unterwegs! Jetzt bin ich fast beleidigt...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut 

Ich nehme extra heute ausnahmsweise den Renner fürs Training.

Morgen dann hoffentlich mal die "extraleicht" Kombo 29er.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

Leicht war sie definitiv 1598g mit remote ist net sooo dappig.

Ich war gott sei dank schon vor der arbeit trainieren (6:20uhr auf dem rad). Hier hat es ein paar schoene schauer runter gelassen!

Jetzt geburtstag meiner mutter und mein dad hat "king lui dunkel" gekauft  ab und zu kann man ihn 'was heissen

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß beim feiern
Ich mach jez nen bissl Rekom und danach wird das fuji in Rennform gebracht


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2013)

bin auch wieder unter den lebenden. War gestern ne hübsche party auf dem gurten am openair. volbeat hat gerockt

news von meinem ellenbogen. Habe in der crossklinik in basel noch nen termin bekommen und werde dort noch ne zweitmeinung einholen.

Sabine spitz hat siche ja ebenfalls dort operieren lassen. Wenn es zu einer OP kommt kann ich es ebenfalls dort machen lassen. alles schon abgeklärt

Bis dahin heisst es mal abwarten und weiterbiken bis mir die knochen um die ohren fliegen


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an

Aber denk immer an dem maddda seinen grundsatz:

Man kann alles wegtrainieren


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Man kann alles wegtrainieren


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich ne ruhige Runde auf dem Renner drehen. Bin aber fast jeden Anstieg am Unterlenker-Anschlag hoch und berg ab an die Autos rangehängt


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2013)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zweikreise (19. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an
> 
> Aber denk immer an dem maddda seinen grundsatz:
> 
> Man kann alles wegtrainieren



Der traniert wirklich alles weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (19. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> news von meinem ellenbogen. Habe in der crossklinik in basel noch nen termin bekommen und werde dort noch ne zweitmeinung einholen.
> 
> .....



Zweite Meinung ist immer gut, wenn man Zeit dafür hat. Aber auch wichtig die Nachsorge nach der OP. 

Die Nachsorge (Krankengymnastik) hat eigentlich meine Schlüsselbeinzertrümmerung wieder richtig fit gemacht. Gut der Chirug hat das Puzzle wieder excellent zusammengesetzt, aber die Beweglichkeit und das ich wieder fit geworden das war der Krankengymnast

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Zweite Meinung ist immer gut, wenn man Zeit dafür hat. Aber auch wichtig die Nachsorge nach der OP.
> 
> Die Nachsorge (Krankengymnastik) hat eigentlich meine Schlüsselbeinzertrümmerung wieder richtig fit gemacht. Gut der Chirug hat das Puzzle wieder excellent zusammengesetzt, aber die Beweglichkeit und das ich wieder fit geworden das war der Krankengymnast
> 
> Auf jeden Fall viel Glück.




Der physio von mir hat ja mal so nebenbei gesagt es könnte sein, dass ich eine gelenksmaus habe...das hat das ganze bei mir dann ausgelöst mit dem nachfragen und nochmals nen bild machen.

Der ist wirklich super. An dem würde es nicht liegen.
Ich denke einfach man hat mich jetzt auch 6 wochen lang so rummachen lassen, da kommt es auf zwei wochen mehr auch nicht mehr an.

danke und noch schöne ferien


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2013)

So die X0 sitzt jetzt aufm Fuji und ich kann wieder ruhig schlafen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2013)

Moin Männers...



mete schrieb:


> Das Brunox Zeug ist eigentlich nur dafür da, um die Dichtungen geschmeidig zu halten. Das muss und sollte man nicht nach jeder Fahrt verwenden. Besser ist es, die Standrohre einfach abzuwischen und gegebenenfalls etwas Gabelöl unter die Staubringe zu spritzen, paar Mal einfedern, stehen lassen und vor der nächsten Ausfahrt abwischen.




So ist´s! 
Manche Gabelhersteller empfehlen sogar das Bike mal eine 1/4h auf den Kopf zu stellen, um so Öl an die Schaumstoffringe zu bekommen.
(Hätte ich das bei meiner alten Oro 24 gemacht, hätte ich erstmal danach entlüften müssen   )
Aber Brunox und WD40 gehören nicht an die Federelement. Das wäscht den Ölfilm von den Schaumstoffringen, welcher eig. den Dreck fangen/binden soll.
Habe es aber früher auch gemacht..

*Kurze Frage an die Laufradbauer:
*
Das www ist voll von Videos und sonstigen Infos, aber gibt es echt empfehlenswerte Seiten bzgl. Zentrieren/Einspeichen/Arbeiten mit dem Tensiometer.
Das ist nicht so mein Spezialgebiet und totales Neuland.


Euch ein schönes WE.


----------



## unocz (20. Juli 2013)

Moin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2013)

Moin Matze.


----------



## InoX (20. Juli 2013)

Moin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Erster 





Ich muss zugeben: optisch gefaellt sie mir. die steckachse macht nen besseren eindruck, als bei der manitou. Und der remote ist der neue, wie ich ihn an der lefty habe... zusaetzlich noch 150g leichter...
Wenn sie jetzt noch gut ist, ist das thema durch 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2013)

schöne gabel

erst mal testen ist ja ne reba...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Fünfter
.....die Gabel sieht gut aus, Sascha ...mit dem Einstellen wird schon klappen...nur nicht zuviel Druck in die Kammer.

Laufradbau .....ich lege mir mal schon einen Ordner für die Infos an


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin

Also ne Super schön und einfach erklärte Anleitung zum einspeichen ist diese hier:
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm
Gut so Sachen wie tensiometer und asymmetrische Felgen werden da vernachlässigt aber rein fürs einspeichen is die Super 
Na Relativ gute Anleitung ist beim tensiometer eh dabei.
Nur würde ich die Nippelgewinde nicht wie in der Anleitung fetten sondern nur die Nippelsitze und dann schraubensicherung oder halt dt pro Lock Nippel nehmen


Die Gabel sieht echt gut aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> 
> *Kurze Frage an die Laufradbauer:
> *
> ...



Moin!

Die Seite, die Philipp verlinkt hat, hat mir zu Anfang auch sehr weitergeholfen.  Der Rest ist ein bisschen quer Lesen im LR-Unterforum. 
In der Bebilderung siehst du schon den Start direkt neben dem Ventilloch. Dadurch sitzt das Ventil später nicht in einer Speichenkreuzung und du hast Platz für die Pumpe! 

Wichtig für Perfektionisten!  Das Decal der Nabe sollte einigermaßen mittig durchs Ventilloch zu sehen sein, also beim Einspeichen drauf achten.
Falls die Felgenaufkleber drauf bleiben sollen und rechts und links nicht identisch aussehen auch hierbei auf Nabenbeschriftung und Felgenseite achten. Ärgert einen später nur unnötig!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Die seite hab ich auch immer auf
Aber ich behandle weder nippel, noch gewinde... 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Gut kann man auch machen, nur Fetten halte ich für nicht gerade gut, weil sich dann ja wieder schneller was lockern kann...

Fett mache ich immer minimal etwas auf den Nippelsitz von der Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

He....die Seite ist cool......als wenn man zählen kann

Mit dem Fett und der Schraubensicherung würde ich aber auch machen


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Alternativ kannste auch dt Prolock Nippel nehmen, die haben schon so Schraubensicherung, sind aber teurer... Ist dann aber ne sehr saubere Sache.

Bei der Schraubensicherung nehme ich einfach loctide mittelfest, kostet glaub ich so 5-6 
Der dt spokefreeze Krempel liegt bei 35  den kann man sich sparen


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Mist.......ich habe nichts zum Einspeichen.......meine 20 Laufräder hatten noch nie eine gerissene Speiche....ich kontrolliere aber auch immer die Spannung
....rein theoretisch müsste ich 300.000 Km fahren, bis was bricht


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Hab mich grad voll gefreut.

Grad lag ein Brief von Coolstop bei mir im Briefkasten.
Am Alfsee haben wir Postkarten von Coolstop gewonnen. Da musste man den Typ den man braucht eintragen und an Coolstop schicken. Dann haben die einem zwei Satz Bremsbeläge urück geschickt...voll geil 35 gespart


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2013)

Auf solche Plagiate würde ich mich besonders bei Bremsen nicht verlassen. Dann lieber das Original - Koolstop!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Wie immer (meistens) ist der Flo hellwach


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Ok Sorry meinte natürlich Koolstop


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Na denn, herzlichen Glühstrumpf 
Bei deinem Verschleiß gar nicht so schlecht... 

Meine Gabel ist jetzt im Zustellfahrzeug. Der Postbote allerdings lahm.


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na denn, herzlichen Glühstrumpf
> Bei deinem Verschleiß gar nicht so schlecht...
> 
> Meine Gabel ist jetzt im Zustellfahrzeug. Der Postbote allerdings lahm.



Danke

Ich wunder mich aber die ganze Zeit, wie lange die organischen Beläge von der Hope halten, musste bis jetzt noch nicht wechselnaber ich brems ja eh kaum

Bei uns kommt der Postmann immer erst zwischen 2 und halb 4...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Bei uns teilweise auch mal nach 5. 
Wenn der dann im Urlaub ist kommt die Post schon vor 12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Auch geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Ich will dich ja nicht aergern... aber meine ist schon verbaut!













Optisch top! Beim kurzen testen in der tiefgarage auch ganz ok. Sehr geil ist der remote links unter dem lenker, wie ein trigger  ich glaub das brauch ich fuer die lefty im epic auch!

Aber jetzt geht es erstmal aufs epic, vorbelastung fahren.

Ach ja... geschlossene nokon, von vorne bis hinten gehen mit 10x type 2 x9 gar net! Schaltet sche***! Jetzt mit schimano dp41 1a... vllt mal den bremszugliner testen, der hat nen groesseren durchmesser... die nokon liegen beim epic vorne am steueerohr halt besser :/

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Doch kommt schon ziemlich gut!

Hab seit fast 2 Jahren keine Rock Shox mehr richtig gefahren.
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sie genauso problemlos wie meine Recon damals sein wirde


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus!

Von Nokon gibt es überigens seit einiger Zeit nur noch einen Universal Liner...Ist glaube ich der Bremsen Liner...Muss jetzt  gleich mal eben auch mal Photos machen, mein Antrieb is ja jetzt auch feddich


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser farbliche Ausreißer passt mal super ans Bike, Sascha! 




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie immer (meistens) ist der Flo hellwach



Das macht der Kaffee in meinen Blutbahnen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht aergern... aber meine ist schon verbaut!


Bis auf die Farbe ganz gut...


Die Position des Lockouts ist klasse.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Passt 
Kein Fett an die Züge.....alles schön trocken und Edelstahlzüge
Der LO-Hebel fällt garnicht mehr auf

mich wundert es, das die kleinen Scheiben mit Hänger reichen.....der Schwarzwald ist anscheinend doch flacher als ich es in Erinnerung habe


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

So Antriebsseite:





Cockpit:


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Optisch ist es top. Jetzt muss es Mut noch federn

Ich fahre am epic im Moment ja nur 160/140. Die 160/160 am zaboo sind extra für den Hänger... Mehr laufen lassen!
Luke will ja schnell fahren,... Sonst konnte er ja mit det Mama fahren 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Ich will auch endlich bauen...


EDIT: Post war da, jetzt schnell das Packerl öffnen


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Na denn los!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Antriebsseite:


Bissl "laut", aber goil 


Was ist denn mit dem Schaltwerk los??? Dat küsst ja den Rahmen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Die Ahead-Kappe grinst ja richtig
Philpp, ich ziehe den Liner bis zum Schaltwerk durch damit der Dreck draußen bleibt
Schönes Bike


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich muss ich ja ehrlich sein: Ich hab Saschas Reba nur genommen, damit ich einen passenden Versandkarton für meine DT habe


----------



## Metrum (20. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Warum seid ihr bei dem Wetter nicht an der frischen Luft?! 
Macht euch raus - schreiben könnt ihr heute Abend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2013)

Du hast doch nur Angst, dass wir in deiner Abwesenheit schlecht über dich reden!


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

> Die Ahead-Kappe grinst ja richtig
> Philpp, ich ziehe den Liner bis zum Schaltwerk durch damit der Dreck draußen bleibt
> Schönes Bike



Danke 

Aheadkappe ist nen halber eigenbau. Hab ne 0815 FSA Kappe  genommen, dann gelocht, unten drunter noch a bissl befeilt, damit sie etwas leichter wird und dann poliert

Normalerweise ziehe ich den Liner auch durch, aber wenn man vergisst noch Liner mit zu bestellen geht das schlecht



> Bissl "laut", aber goil
> 
> 
> Was ist denn mit dem Schaltwerk los??? Dat küsst ja den Rahmen...



Danke Ich steh einfach auf Bunte Bikes, schwarz kann doch jeder
Das mit dem Schaltwerk sieht nur so aus, das geht alles innen neben der Strebe her.



> Warum seid ihr bei dem Wetter nicht an der frischen Luft?!
> Macht euch raus - schreiben könnt ihr heute Abend!!!



Ich muss leider jetzt erstmal lernen nebenbei mache ich mir dann die Tour de France an Aufs rad gehts dann später, is ja zum glück lange hell


----------



## Metrum (20. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du hast doch nur Angst, dass wir in deiner Abwesenheit schlecht über dich reden!



Hm, kann sein. 
Bin jetzt eh beinah weg und zwei Wochen nur übers Handy im Netz.
Hier regiert schon der Packwahn.

Nicht verwechseln mit dem hier!


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2013)

Hehe, Osho ... kein dummer Mann! 



Oder ist das Snoop Doggs Vater?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Warum seid ihr bei dem Wetter nicht an der frischen Luft?!
> Macht euch raus - schreiben könnt ihr heute Abend!!!


Weil ich noch im Laden rumhing

Schönen Urlaub......4 Wochen ohne Veikko


----------



## Metrum (20. Juli 2013)

Du kennst sie auch ALLE Flo! 
So, muss erstmal weg, weil sich Claudia zum Clown macht und dann heute Abend Auto packen und erstmal nach G. Dort steht noch ein Fernseher im Keller, der andere hat ja letztes mal im Garten den Saum hochgebogen. 

Bis später....

Weiso VIER Jens? Bist du dann weg wenn ich wieder da bin? Kann ja mit euch mitfahren, im Wohnwagen. Hoffe ja deine Frau kann gut kochen und zum Nachtisch möchte ich immer Pudding, aber kein Schoko!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Jupp, bin dann auch 2 Wochen in den Dolomiten und mein Handy kann kein Indernett

Meine Frau kann jede Art von Süßzeugs....sonst hätte ich sie nicht genommen ......und Schoko ist genau mein Ding......da gibt's wenigstens keinen Streit um den Pudding.
Im W-Wagen ist jede Menge Platz....ist ja noch ein Vorzelt dran.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe wir sehen bilder vom stealthbomber mit der reba 

Vorbelastung rum... epic ist bereit! Fahrer mit 80kg auch 





Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

So ein 29er Fully täte ich gerne mal fahren...


Sascha was machst du?! Kralle schepp drin. So bekomme ich den Steuersatz nicht spielfrei eingestellt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Kommst mal vorbei, darfst ne runde drehen

Schepp??? Also ich hatte definitiv kein spiel... syntace litecap mit alu schraube und nem voll integrierten steuersatz...
Sonst alles ok?
Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Also mein voll integrierter Steuersatz fand das so gar nicht lustig 
War aber nach einer Minute behoben. Lüppt sehr gut und sieht geil aus.

Jetzt noch den einen Griff runter und den LO drauf. Dann sag ich dir wie es fährt.

Aber so schon mal ein fettes Danke!


----------



## Mika1979 (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Sascha,
die Reba passt gut rein finde ich!
Genau das richtige Rad für Ellmendingen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Bin gespannt, wie du sie findest. Nach demsie ne ordentlich fett/oelladung bekommen hat lief sie ja auch ganz ok.
Und mit deinem gewicht bist du ja meilenweit vom limit weg

Hi micha, ne da nimm ich auch das epic! Das rennt sooooo geil!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Antriebsseite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt noch nen gescheiten flaschenhalter und nen gscheiten aheadkapp die nicht ausgebohrt ist. das nächste das dir kaputt geht


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Die Flahas sind die besten die ich jez hatte Die funktionieren einfach.
Die Kappe is auch Bombproof... Is relativ dickes Material


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie du sie findest. Nach demsie ne ordentlich fett/oelladung bekommen hat lief sie ja auch ganz ok.
> Und mit deinem gewicht bist du ja meilenweit vom limit weg
> 
> Hi micha, ne da nimm ich auch das epic! Das rennt sooooo geil!
> ...



Ich bin nur für die Rigida Ryde MC1 zu schwer 

Allen anderen Leichtbaukrempel kann ich eigentlich fahren. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal Aluscheiben probieren....


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

> Ich bin nur für die Rigida Ryde MC1 zu schwer



Jetzt fühl ich mich fett

Ich frag mich grad wer damit wirklich richtig effektiv mit fahren kann. Da musste ja wirklich nen 50kg floh für sein, damit du noch halbwegs Reserven hast


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Was soll ich da erst sagen???

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zweikreise (20. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen

was so alles in unserem Garten exotisches wächst, wenn wir nicht da sind:






Heute haben wir mal ne Touritour um den Wörthersee gemacht, nach dem Biken hier in den Bergen. Also hier waren 35 °C am Wörthersee, was selbst fast für eine Touri-tour zu warm war.

Die Runde um den Wörther war interessant. Es gibt viel zu bestaunen: Villen, Autos, Gegrilltes auf Handtüchern und Decken,Gegrilltes, die Straße querend........

Schön ist die Runde nicht. Am Südufer geht es fast nur auf der Straße lang. Das Nordufer ist auch nicht viel besser

Aber wie oben gesagt, es gibt viel zu sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (20. Juli 2013)

Übrigens das beste an Philipp 29er ist, das ich das jetzt auch mal fahren kann. 

Sonst baut er immer so komische Leichtbausachen in seine Räder ein, die eine Gewichtsbeschränkung haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Übrigens das beste an Philipp 29er ist, das ich das jetzt auch mal fahren kann.
> 
> Sonst baut er immer so komische Leichtbausachen in seine Räder ein, die eine Gewichtsbeschränkung haben.



So geht es meinem dad auch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> ...Sonst baut er immer so komische Leichtbausachen in seine Räder ein, die eine Gewichtsbeschränkung haben.



... die er offenbar überschreitet. Wir lesen immer wieder von seinen Stiftung-Warentests.


----------



## zweikreise (20. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So geht es meinem das auch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Hier könnten wir doch eine Selbsthilfegruppe der durch Leichtbau diskriminierten gründen


----------



## unocz (20. Juli 2013)

Naaaabend


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Hier könnten wir doch eine Selbsthilfegruppe der durch Leichtbau diskreminierten gründen



Werner, du bist echt ein Knaller! 


Beschtes Bike in meinem Besitz. Saschas Reba ist echt eine Offenbarung - hat er gut eingeritten.
So sieht auch das leichteste Setup aus mit ~8,8Kg oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (20. Juli 2013)

Ok wad wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Mit Schrauben (auch Gewindeeinsätze + Postmountschr.) allen Leitungsführungen und Schaltauge genau 1200g


----------



## Junior97 (20. Juli 2013)

gibts abe rleider nicht für 26zoll oder 650b


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Musst du noch ein bisschen wachsen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Super! Passt perfekt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Das VR klebt jetzt kontrolliert am Boden, kein Vergleich zur DT.

Das Problem mit dem hängenden LO könnte vielleicht an der negativ Kammer liegen. Druck war nur bei 50psi


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Sagte doch: nach dem ich sie"gscheidig" gemacht hatte ging sie ganz OK. 
Nur wollte die nicht gerade aus fahren aber du bist ja weit weg von mir (+Luke und Anhänger)

Ich freu mich morgen auf xc in Urach. Das wird die Hardcore Hitze Schlacht! Wird gut über 30 grad haben...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior97 (20. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das VR klebt jetzt kontrolliert am Boden, kein Vergleich zur DT.
> 
> Das Problem mit dem hängenden LO könnte vielleicht an der negativ Kammer liegen. Druck war nur bei 50psi



WAs meinst du genau mit hängendem Lockout ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2013)

Man drückt den Knopf zum ihnen öffnen. Der Zug bewegt sich, aber nicht 100%. Erst, wenn man kurz: auf die Gabel drückt springt er voll auf...

Nicht immer,... aber kann vor...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Die Reba hat bei Sascha wohl ab und zu nach dem Öffnen des Lock-Outs gehangen.
Ist bei mir nach dem Einstellen aber gar nicht passiert.

Geil ist jetzt auch, dass die Reba inkl. LO genauso leicht/schwer ist wie die XMM29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juli 2013)

die neuen rebas sind noch leichter. ich würd ev auch mal wieder ne neue testen. nur wegen des gewichts...

oder ne neue sid...


----------



## Junior97 (20. Juli 2013)

Das liegt an der Lock out Feder  der Lock out wird ja von einer Feder zurückgezogen die muss man bei manchen modellen einfach ein bisschen mehr spannen ist super einfach ich mache es bei meiner nur nicht weil ich es nicht brauche


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2013)

Wirklich viel leichter sind die auch nicht. 20-50g vielleicht, wenn man den Schaft kürzt.


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2013)

Ich war eben auch noch ne Runde im Wald spielen.
Hab die Fox jetzt mal richtig abgestimmt. Das Teil geht jetzt so Sahne. Gerade bei schnellen Schlägen is das Teil super


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Lock out Feder  der Lock out wird ja von einer Feder zurückgezogen die muss man bei manchen modellen einfach ein bisschen mehr spannen ist super einfach ich mache es bei meiner nur nicht weil ich es nicht brauche


Hatte ich bei allen Rebas und der Sid auch......Feder mehr gespannt und die Buchse gereinigt (da hatte sich feiner Schmutz abgelagert). Danach funktionierts wieder....ansonsten springt es nach dem entlasten der Gabel
 wieder zurück.
Ein wirksamer aber hässlicher Schutz ist mein Eigenbau.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wirklich viel leichter sind die auch nicht. 20-50g vielleicht, wenn man den Schaft kürzt.



Also meine neue ist nun ~100g schwerer, aber da ist auch die steck Achse dabei... Die muss ich nochmal getrennt wiegen...

Ach ja morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also meine neue ist nun ~100g schwerer, aber da ist auch die steck Achse dabei... Die muss ich nochmal getrennt wiegen...
> 
> Ach ja morgen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2




Moin!

Hab auch nur die QR9 Modelle angeschaut.


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2013)

Moin. Geht gleich auf eine Runde mit Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs! 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...und die Buchse gereinigt (da hatte sich feiner Schmutz abgelagert).



Das Problem habe ich ohne Federgabel nur bei gaaanz steilen Abfahrten!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Harhar! 

Das wird heute echt krass! Wir haben jetzt schon >30 grad im Schatten!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2013)

Moin Allerseits,
heute werden wir alle ordentlich schwitzen

Viel Erfolg Sascha



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Das Problem habe ich ohne Federgabel nur bei gaaanz steilen Abfahrten!


 
 Moin Flo


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

So matschig, wie ich mich gerade fühle... 
Ich glaub ich geh es einfach locker an und warte mal das"große sterben" ab... Bei den Wetter kann man sich ziemlich schnell selber ausknippsen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So matschig, wie ich mich gerade fühle...
> Ich glaub ich geh es einfach locker an und warte mal das"große sterben" ab... Bei den Wetter kann man sich ziemlich schnell selber ausknippsen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


Da muss man überlegen ob man mit der Blase fährt und ständig ein Schlückchen nimmt


----------



## Junior97 (21. Juli 2013)

Moin 
hier im zug nach Dortmund isset ver
dammt heiss eh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da muss man überlegen ob man mit der Blase fährt und ständig ein Schlückchen nimmt



Naja ich hab mal 4x0.5l Flaschen für 8 runden geplant. dann noch eine mit Wasser zum nass machen bei meinem dad... wird schon,... Nach das ganze ja schon ne Weile. Normal liegen mit so Bedingungen... Entweder übel heiß, Sack kalt, völlig unter Wasser... Alles, nur nicht normal...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2013)

> Naja ich hab mal 4x0.5l Flaschen für 8 runden geplant. dann noch eine mit Wasser zum nass machen bei meinem dad... wird schon,... Nach das ganze ja schon ne Weile. Normal liegen mit so Bedingungen... Entweder übel heiß, Sack kalt, völlig unter Wasser... Alles, nur nicht normal...



Kenn ich...ich hatte noch kein Rennen bei dem ich aufs Podium bin, wo ich keinen  Defekt hatte oder der Veranstalter das Rennen nicht zwischendrin wegen unbefahrbarkeit der Strecke unterbrochen hat

Btw mein kleines Ritzel von meiner XT Kassette fängt an die Kette durchrutschen zu lassen-.-Gut 2,5Monate hats gehalten


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg Sascha!

Meine XTR-Kassette zickt jetzt auch ein bissel mit einer neuen Kette. Wenn die Kette fertig ist, kommt auch die XTR weg.


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2013)

> Hier könnten wir doch eine Selbsthilfegruppe der durch Leichtbau diskriminierten gründen



Wie geil



> Meine XTR-Kassette zickt jetzt auch ein bissel mit einer neuen Kette. Wenn die Kette fertig ist, kommt auch die XTR weg.


Tja Kassetten sind sonne Sache..gut, dass wir noch keine XX1 fahren

 @Sascha Viel Erfolg!Hau rein!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2013)

Gute 80km in 2:50h heute abgerissen.


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2013)

Das is doch von strammzieht geprägt!

Kilometermässig hab ich diesen Monat noch nicht so viel, weil ich viel mtb Gefahren bin, dafür aber schon knapp11000hm


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gute 80km in 2:50h heute abgerissen.



ich auch!
aber mitm rennrad.. war eher gemütlich


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2013)

Wat? Gemütlich war das bei mir im Berg aber nicht und berg ab hab ich mich an einen Motorradfahrer gehängt der die Kurvenkombinationen nicht kannte 

Okay die letzten 20km hab ich rausgenommen


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2013)

Motorradfahrer scheuchen macht runter immer Spaß, wenn die Kurven eng werden kommen die ganz schön ins schwitzen


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juli 2013)

hatte nur 600hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Motorradfahrer scheuchen macht runter immer Spaß, wenn die Kurven eng werden kommen die ganz schön ins schwitzen



In den offenen Kurven mit Blick in die nächste Kurve hatte ich keine Chance.
Aber RR mit Disc lässt sich vor den engen Kurven sauber abbremsen und dann schön rein


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Sooo fertig. Alles 2 runden ne neue 0.5l flasche... nur 7 statt 8 runden. Wurde doch ueberrundet. Koennte trotzdem fuer top15 elite gereicht haben... mal die liste abwarten...
Ach ja, ohne lefty haette es mich voll zerstoehrt: 1m drop voll auf dem vorderrad gelandet... BAEM! 
War aber geil!
Morgen rekom und reba testen.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2013)

Sauber hört sich gut an!!!

Hab gerade mal eben den LRS vom 29er kontrolliert.

Beim HR musste nacharbeiten, da hatte sich einiges gesetzt. Das VR hat sich dagegen völlig unbeeindruckt gezeigt


----------



## Deleted 273749 (21. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs....


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2013)

Im Wald war es heute angenehm kühl.....50km/800hm/18er Schnitt....hab mich gut gefühlt.
 hatte auch ein Erlebnis in einer schnellen Anleger-Linkskurve im Wald mit einem Motocrosser.....keine Sicht durch Gestrüpp, kein Gehör durch Mucke auf den Ohren und schön schnell. Er hart rechts und ich auch.....bin schön aus der Kurve gesprungen....Beiden nichts passiert....kurzes Schwätzchen und weiter ging`s.
Musik auf den Ohren ist schon gefährlich


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo fertig. Alles 2 runden ne neue 0.5l flasche... nur 7 statt 8 runden. Wurde doch ueberrundet. Koennte trotzdem fuer top15 elite gereicht haben... mal die liste abwarten...
> Ach ja, ohne lefty haette es mich voll zerstoehrt: 1m drop voll auf dem vorderrad gelandet... BAEM!
> War aber geil!
> Morgen rekom und reba testen.
> ...


 
Biste auch ein bisschen durch den Wald gesprungen

Moin Marcus


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs....




na hallomagguuuuuuus!!!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (21. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na hallomagguuuuuuus!!!



Moin Doc.... Wie geht's, was machen deine Berge und "meine" HSV-Stutzen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Der maggus!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Maik... der ist auch wenig da...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Moin Doc.... Wie geht's, was machen deine Berge und "meine" HSV-Stutzen?




Für die stutzen ist es im moment zu heiss aber sind sicherlich noch da

Den bergen gehts ja bestens. Nur mir ja noch nicht gut mit dem ellenbogen. weitere untersuchungen folgen nächste woche und am 6 august in der spezklinik...

schön dass du mal wieder reinschaust

was macht dein leben??? hast du so wenig zeit wegen ner neuen freundin???


----------



## Deleted 273749 (21. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Für die stutzen ist es im moment zu heiss aber sind sicherlich noch da
> 
> Den bergen gehts ja bestens. Nur mir ja noch nicht gut mit dem ellenbogen. weitere untersuchungen folgen nächste woche und am 6 august in der spezklinik...
> 
> ...



Drücke die Daumen und hoffe, dass Dir geholfen werden kann

Neue Freundin... Nö, nur ein neues Bike und das fordert mich ganz schön sonst löpt alles, viel Arbeit, kein Geld und die Waage ärgert mich noch immer täglich

Moin Sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

Neues Bike? Und ich Seh nix? Wtf?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Neue Freundin... Nö, nur ein neues Bike und das fordert mich ganz schön sonst löpt alles, viel Arbeit, kein Geld und die Waage ärgert mich noch immer täglich



Na wie immer bei dir


----------



## Deleted 273749 (21. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Neues Bike? Und ich Seh nix? Wtf?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Sorry, mein IMac hat sich verabschiedet und ich bin zu dumm um ein Bild mit dem Handy hochzuladen..l
Ist ein Specialized Allez mit mit ner Ultegra Ausstattung und ner SLK Kubel... Irgendwie ziemlich dunkel das Ding Bilder folgen, versprochen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2013)

RR? Ketzer! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (21. Juli 2013)

Ach Sascha, ich habe jetzt jahrelang diese Berge hier in Hamburg gesucht und sie nicht gefunden... Jetzt habe ich mich entschieden und mache zZt den diggen Mann auf dünnen Reifen bring auch Spaß.

So, Tatort fängt an... Euch noch einen schönen Abend und eine coole Woche!

LG


----------



## zweikreise (21. Juli 2013)

So das hat mir ja keine Ruhe gelassen. Habe mich bis Predlitz mit dem Auto runterfahren lassen.
Und heute die Turracher Höhe mit dem RR erklommen.
Strecke 21 km 772 HM (davon 500 HM auf den letzten 4 km)
Die letzten 4 km sind mir schwerer gefallen als mit dem Stumpi trotz der "Komfortübersetzung" vorne 36 hinten 32







Übrigens wenn man so den Berg hochkrubelt, besonders wenns schwer fällt, sollte man über andere sachen als das Fahren nachdenken, sonst kommt man eigentlich zu der Überzeugung, dass man verrückt ist. Und eigentlich die Leute mit den weissen Jacken nicht fern sind.

Und ich habe über den ultimativen Leichtbautipp zum Reduzieren der rotierenden Masse nachgedacht:

Der Inhalt einer CO2-Kartusche beträgt in der Regel 16 g. Nimmt man idealer Weise an, dass beim Pumpen alles in den Schlauch geht, so beträgt das Füllgewicht 16 g. Es sind ca. 1,8 bar in dem Reifen.

CO2 hat eine Dichte von 1,98 kg/m³ bei T = 0 °C und p = 1,01325 bar.
Luft hat eine Dichte von 1,2 kg/m³ bei T = 0 °C und p = 1,01325 bar.

Setzt man das ins Verhältnis, so sind im Reifen bei gleichem Druck und gleicher Temperatur 9,7 g Luft. d.h. Leute die CO2-Pumpen einsetzen, haben einen Nachteil von 6,3 g rotierender Masse pro Rad.

Idealer Weise setzt man nun Helium ein. Helium hat eine Dichte von 0,18 kg/m³ bei gleichen Randbedingungen. Dann beträgt das Gewicht der Reifenfüllung 1,45 g. Ein Vorteil von 8,25 g gegenüber Luft und 14,55 g CO2 an rotierender Masse.

Näherungsweise stimmen die Verhältnisse. Genauere Werte sollte man durch Wiegen ermitteln.

Allerdings wo bekommt man Helium preisgünstig her und wie kommt das sicher in den Reifen


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2013)

Und du lästerst über meinen Leichtbaukrempel
Super, dass du das hochgefahren bist


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2013)

Nabend Werner,
 anscheinend war es nicht nur bei uns so heiß.(obwohl es auf dem Bild nicht so heiß aussieht)
Du könntest auch noch in Betracht ziehen....eine große Portion Erbsen vor dem langen Anstieg zu verdrücken. Bei entsprechenden Austrittswinkel und einer guten Verdauung müsste das funktionieren

Woher bekommst Du immer die Actionbilder......fährst Du etwa im Windschatten deiner Frau


----------



## zweikreise (22. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Werner,
> anscheinend war es nicht nur bei uns so heiß.(obwohl es auf dem Bild nicht so heiß aussieht)
> Du könntest auch noch in Betracht ziehen....eine große Portion Erbsen vor dem langen Anstieg zu verdrücken. Bei entsprechenden Austrittswinkel und einer guten Verdauung müsste das funktionieren



Also auf 1700 HM ist es nur in der Sonne sehr warm. Die Lufttemperatur steigt nicht über 20 °C und gestern Abend als ich das gefahren bin, waren es da oben 16 ° C.

Das mit den Erbsen habe ich schon überlegt. Kidneybohnen sind auch ganz wirkungsvoll. Allerdings denke ich, um einen entsprechenden Austrittswinkel zu haben, muss man die Sattelform etwas anpassen, damit der Schub gerichtet nach hinten rausgeht. Seitlich wäre schlecht, da kippt man nämlich um und nach vorne wäre es eine Bremsrakete. Man müsste mal bei tune nachfragen......



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Woher bekommst Du immer die Actionbilder......fährst Du etwa im Windschatten deiner Frau




Fährt man etwa RR ohne Begleitfahrzeuge mit Kamerateam, Trainer, Mechaniker, Arzt, Physiotherapeuten, Journalisten, ...........


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2013)

Moin

heute erster arbeitstag nach ewigen zeiten des nichts tuns...ich brauch ferien


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

lol


----------



## unocz (22. Juli 2013)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

ach ja... erstes fazit zur rebe: die ist echt net schlecht. zwar noch keine trails gefahren (vllt heute mittag, wenn meine beine mich lassen)... aber fuehlt sich ganz gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Schönen Urlaub allen Urlaubern und dem Rest einen guten Start in die Arbeitswoche



> Man müsste mal bei tune nachfragen......


.....oder kurz in die Aerohaltung wechseln



> ach ja... erstes fazit zur rebe: die ist echt net schlecht


Ich fahre in den beiden Kammern meiner Sid sehr wenig Druck mit ordentlich Sag......viel weniger Druck als angegeben


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2013)

Ich Fahr immer(auch bei der Sid im Univega) relativ wenig sag und ne relativ
Progressive Einstellung der Zug/druckstufe.
Ich mag's eigentlich nicht wenn die Gabeln (zumindest am XC bike) schon früh relativ viel FW nutzen.
Wegsacken kann ich auch nicht leiden...
dann lieber nen etwas geringeren Reifendruck. Fahren den RaRa am 29 er in 2.25 mit ca. 1,7 und am HR mit ca 1,9


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

ich hab nur 1,5bar im rara


----------



## Metrum (22. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs! Vlt. fährt Philipp ja mit Schlauch? Ansonsten kann er mit seinem Gewicht auf jeden Fall weniger Druck fahren. Ich wünsche den anderen Urlaubern und den Zurückgebliebenen ne sonnige Woche!


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2013)

Mmh bin auch schon weniger Gefahren, aber iwe hatte ich probs mit wegknickenden seitenstollen. Evtl zeigt meine Pumpe auch etwas viel an, da gibbet ja teilweise viele abweichungen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich Fahr immer(auch bei der Sid im Univega) relativ wenig sag und ne relativ
> Progressive Einstellung der Zug/druckstufe.
> Ich mag's eigentlich nicht wenn die Gabeln (zumindest am XC bike) schon früh relativ viel FW nutzen.
> Wegsacken kann ich auch nicht leiden...
> dann lieber nen etwas geringeren Reifendruck. Fahren den RaRa am 29 er in 2.25 mit ca. 1,7 und am HR mit ca 1,9


 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab nur 1,5bar im rara


 
 .....Ihr seid ja auch Vollblutracer und ich nur ein etwas verweichlichter, comfortliebender und ambitionierter Hobbybiker mit Sinn für`s Praktische.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

Ich muss sage, die reba fährt sich erstaunlich gut. Keine lefty, aber echt gut 



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (22. Juli 2013)

ich glaub dem sascha ist heute unterm Helm etwas heiß geworden


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

Das auch... aber fuer so nen zweibeinigen mobilen zentrierstaender ist das ding echt ok...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2013)

sascha ist krank...ins bett mit dir


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich lauf hier weg leute...Es is einfach zu warm, zum Glück is heute regenerationstag. Hier sind weit über 30 Grad und das jetzt noch. Ich kann das mit der Hitze net ab, ich mag gemütliche 20Grad, alles drüber is mir zu viel


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2013)

War gerade noch mit nem Kollegen im Kanal. Da lies es sich aushalten


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2013)

Ich musste lernen... Morgen und Freitag Klausur-.-
Hab mich zwischendurch mit meinem Krempel in den Keller gesetztya war's wenigstens halbwegs aushaltbar..


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

Ihr nicht badner vertraegt einfach nix  
ich war noch gepflegt ne runde biken aber bissle warm war es schon  
aber ihr bekommt ja sonst auch nicht sooo viel sonne ab...
Ok, das war gemein 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2013)

gerade gibts nen gutes angebot im bikemarkt...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/204829-hope-race-x2

schaut mal rein wer interesse an einer hope hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2013)

Gerade gesehen: 15er von 18die ins ziel kamen. Schade, das ich in der vorletzten runde noch nen platz verloren habe, aber dem badner hat es in der hitze fast den stecker gezogen!

Ne hope brauch ich keine, aber ein xloc fuer rechts (bei mir links unter dem lenker) koennte ich brauchen...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2013)

Moin...wo sind denn alle geblieben???

na bei der wüstentemperatur würde ich auch zu hause bleiben


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
und schönes Schwitzen heute


----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2013)

moin jens&jens


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Moin Jens, 
Du kannst doch jedem Grad über 30, wegen Unterwanderung der allgemeinen Ordnung und Sicherheit, die Einreise verbieten

Moin Matze


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2013)

schon lange   @Work...

so sah das schwitzen am sonntag auch noch aus:


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

die 29er wurden wahrscheinlich extra für Dich entwickelt.....sie gut aus


----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2013)

sauber sascha !

ps. hab mich gerade für neustadt angemeldet, würde fast gecancelt dieses jahr


----------



## zweikreise (23. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hier oben sind es noch angenehme Temperaturen. Allerdings ist es in der Sonne schon ziemlich warm. Kein Wölkchen am Himmel. Für heute haben die eine max. Temperatur von 22 ° C angesagt. Im Schatten läßt es sich hier gut aushalten. Und dazu noch Wind..

So und gleich geht es ab etwas biken........


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2013)

Was hier über Temperaturen gejammert wird... Habe gerade mein Praktikum in de Produktion. Da sind locker mal über 40 Grad im Gewächshaus. Über die Luftfeuchtigkeit wollen wir gar nicht erst reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Was hier über Temperaturen gejammert wird... Habe gerade mein Praktikum in de Produktion. Da sind locker mal über 40 Grad im Gewächshaus. Über die Luftfeuchtigkeit wollen wir gar nicht erst reden...


 
.......und dann noch überall die hübschen Gärtnerinnen
  @Werner genieße den Urlaub


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .......und dann noch überall die hübschen Gärtnerinnen
> @Werner genieße den Urlaub


zeig mir mal eine?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Oh......das ist dann natürlich doppelt hart


----------



## BENDERR (23. Juli 2013)

Neustadt weiß ich noch gar nicht welche strecke ich da fahre.. 1 Tag vorher is bei uns noch CC Rennen.. da geht am nächsten Tag dann normal nix :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> die 29er wurden wahrscheinlich extra für Dich entwickelt.....sie gut aus



sag ich doch immer... das ist MEINE groesse! alles andere ist einfach falsch fuer mich!



unocz schrieb:


> sauber sascha !
> 
> ps. hab mich gerade für neustadt angemeldet, würde fast gecancelt dieses jahr



warum canceln? bist du wahnsinnig? 



BENDERR schrieb:


> Neustadt weiß ich noch gar nicht welche strecke ich da fahre.. 1 Tag vorher is bei uns noch CC Rennen.. da geht am nächsten Tag dann normal nix :/



ich werde in neustadt "nur" eine runde fahren. aber fahren will ich auf jeden fall... bin im moment bissle im xc modus


----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2013)

naja doie haben immer nich nicht alle streckenposten (sind einige abgesprungen) und bieten jetzt sogar schon geld dafür .......
bis vor kurzem erst 250 meldungen .................


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2013)

uii,... das ware schade...


----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2013)

ja sehr schade......... naja wir halt aber auch einen grund haben warum soviele abgesprungen sind .................


----------



## Metrum (23. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs! Eben knietief den Fluss gequert weil der Weg alle war. Tut bei der Hitze aber gut. Muss dann nur mal die Schaltung justieren, die macht bissel was sie will und die kleinen Hebel gehen wieder mal nur auf Zug. Einfach so.  Naja, habe ja mehr Bikezeugs als Klamotten mit. Wird dann erstmal bissel zerlegt. Zum Glück kühlt es nachts immer noch ab, sodass man wenigstens gut schläft. Haut rein Männer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2013)

veikko


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Veikko, genießt das schöne Wetter

Kontrolliere mal, ob die Kassette fest ist und sich die Schaltröllchen leicht drehen.......ich hatte mal ne lockere Kassette....da sprang die Kette auch hin u. her


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2013)

hier mal schöne bilder wo man gut sehen kann wie mein ellenbogen im moment ausschaut...









beim zweiten sieht man abgesplitterte material, dass sie drin lassen wollen...


----------



## unocz (23. Juli 2013)

krasse bilder !!! das wird schon jens, stell dir vor das wären deine knie, das wäre schlimmer


----------



## Metrum (23. Juli 2013)

Nö, macht nur der Umwerfer Probleme, das andere war Quatsch, weil ich doch mal die Trigger so montiert hatte dass sie an die Hebel der Bremse gestossen sind und ich sie daher nur ziehen konnte.  Muss an der Kurbel dann eh noch dir Blätter wechseln und dann eben justieren. Bis dann....


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

interessante Bilder .....und so deutlich.....die Splitter werden entweder verkapselt aber eher vom Körper rückgebaut bzw. wiederverwertet
......ansonsten sieht es aber noch gesund aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2013)

Moin!
So jez gleich steht bei der Hitze noch ne Klausur an -.-


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2013)

viel erfolg!


----------



## Metrum (23. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage. Wenn ich nen Lenker cleane, welche Körnung sollte das Papier haben? Habe hier 1000er Nass da. Bin aber nicht überzeugt. Danke...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2013)

Ist es ein Carbon-Lenker?.....probier es mal unterm Griff wenn da was steht......ansonsten 2000er vom Autolackierer.... und setzt Dich gleich in den Pool beim Wasserschleifen
Bei Eloxal-Alulenker ev. mit Verdünnung aber nicht mit Papier.


----------



## Metrum (23. Juli 2013)

Jens, klar ist es ein Carbonlenker. Also 2000er? Hatte mit dem 1000er angefangen und will nun doch den ganzen Lenker machen. Wenns Gagge aussieht muss ich dann klarlacken.


----------



## mete (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn das lackiert ist, würde ich aber nicht mit 1000+ anfangen...eher mit 400, sonst schleifst Du Dich ja dumm und dämlich und verbrauchst dabei auch noch 20 Bögen Papier .


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2013)

So Prüfung feddich. Hat glaub ich ganz gut geklappt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (24. Juli 2013)

moin!
bin gerade etwas nervös.. um 10 uhr tanzprüfung! 
aber wenn die rum ist, ist das semester (bis auf eine klausur in 2 wochen) auch endlich überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2013)

benderr schrieb:


> moin!
> Bin gerade etwas nervös.. Um 10 uhr tanzprüfung!
> Aber wenn die rum ist, ist das semester (bis auf eine klausur in 2 wochen) auch endlich überstanden



wtf?!?!?!


----------



## unocz (24. Juli 2013)

moin,

was dürfen wir uns unter tanzprüfung vorstellen ?


----------



## BENDERR (24. Juli 2013)

ja, tanzen halt.. was man als sportstudent nicht so alles macht..!? 
geht in richtung modern & jazz dance.. einzel- und gruppenchoreographie.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juli 2013)

Mit Tütü, Schleifchen und diesen lustigen Bändern? 

- Viel Erfolg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2013)

er leeeebt! seid er blau ist, sieht man ihn hier nimmer viel... oder liegt es am fatty?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
immer noch schön heiß


Benjamin.....auf das die Halle hinterher sauber ist




Veikko, hat es geklappt?....ist der Lenker noch da. 
Mete hat natürlich recht, wenn die Decals unter dem Lack sind hilft nur gröberes Papier am Anfang.


----------



## zweikreise (24. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## zweikreise (24. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier mal schöne bilder wo man gut sehen kann wie mein ellenbogen im moment ausschaut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht jah echt nicht berauschend aus. Und drin lassen. Da hätte ich mir auch eine zweite Meinung eingeholt. Fangen die Splitter nicht an zu wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2013)

Morgen!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

moin leute.
  @Werner
Das kommt dazu aber mir geht es auch darum, wil ich beim druck und wenn ich menine übungen machen sollte ich das nicht kann weil zu grosse schmerzen habe. Es ist ja jetzt bald 2 monate her. da sollte eigentlich das ganze langsam durch sein...

heute gehts ins spital für die diagnose...mal schaun was rausschaut.


----------



## Metrum (24. Juli 2013)

Moin Jens III. und Männer! 
Erstens geben wir Mete nur im Notfall recht und zweitens habe ich es mit dem 1000er durchgezogen.  Ist ja Urlaub, die Handbewegungen sind Jahrzehnte geübt und sitzen und die Alternative zum basteln wäre wieder nur gewesen mich mit meiner Freundin zu unterhalten. Der Lenker hat nur so paar kleine Glanzstellen aber vlt. verblassen die noch. Doc. dann drück ich dir auch mal die Daumen dass der Ellenbogen wieder heile wird. Maggo musste bestimmt die Tage aufräumen, wischen, putzen, etc. denn Holy ist doch bestimmt wieder gekommen!


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2013)

> heute gehts ins spital für die diagnose...mal schaun was rausschaut.



Viel Glück, ich hoffe, dass da endlich was vernünftiges bei rauskommt...ist ja kein zustand sowas

Hier isses schon wieder total schwül...aufs Rad gehe ich im moment immer am späten nammitach, mittachs is mir das zu warm


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens III. und Männer!
> Erstens geben wir Mete nur im Notfall recht und zweitens habe ich es mit dem 1000er durchgezogen.  Ist ja Urlaub, die Handbewegungen sind Jahrzehnte geübt und sitzen und die Alternative zum basteln wäre wieder nur gewesen mich mit meiner Freundin zu unterhalten. Der Lenker hat nur so paar kleine Glanzstellen aber vlt. verblassen die noch. Doc. dann drück ich dir auch mal die Daumen dass der Ellenbogen wieder heile wird. Maggo musste bestimmt die Tage aufräumen, wischen, putzen, etc. denn Holy ist doch bestimmt wieder gekommen!


 


manchmal muss sich aber auch mal unterhalten


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juli 2013)

Sooo habe heute endlich das Konstruktionsprojekt für das Güllepumpengetriebe abgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (24. Juli 2013)

soo..tanzprüfung bestanden. 
halle ist jetzt sauber  

NIE wieder tanzen, yeah!!!


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2013)

Sauber!

Mit euch Sportstudenten möchte ich teilweise echt net tauschen...Bekomm ja teilweise auch mit, was die alles fürn Krempel machen müssen. Rhytmische Sportgymnastik uswWer braucht sowas?



> Sooo habe heute endlich das Konstruktionsprojekt für das Güllepumpengetriebe abgegeben



Auch net schlecht! Echte Güllepumpe oder das Motorrad?


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

zurück vom spital. Dev gelenksmaus drin und die fragmente waren ja klar. Arzt hat mich an die spezklinik weitergeleitet weil sie nicht mehr weiterkommen und sie solch ein OP nicht machen können falls es eine gibt...und weiter gehts...
Sehe da bischen licht am dunklen gang...


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2013)

Das ist schonmal super! Ne Überweisung zu nem Spezialisten ist immer viel Wert, fragt sich nur wie lange es dauert bis du da einen Termin bekommst.

Als ich mal zum Urologen musste musste ich erstmal seehr lange auf nen Termin wartenmuss ich auch nicht nochmal haben


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal super! Ne Überweisung zu nem Spezialisten ist immer viel Wert, fragt sich nur wie lange es dauert bis du da einen Termin bekommst.
> 
> Als ich mal zum Urologen musste musste ich erstmal seehr lange auf nen Termin wartenmuss ich auch nicht nochmal haben


 
Hab ich ja schon einen selbst abgemacht...6. August.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

Jens, wurde auch Dein anderer Ellenbogen durchleuchtet?
......man kann sich nicht richtig vorstellen wo die Brocken her sind, da müssen doch auch irgendwie Löcher im Gelenk entstanden sein.
Kann man das Zeugs da nicht wieder reinkleben


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

raus damit...der arzt hat gemeint, das schöne runde ding im gelenk könne man ev drin lassen. Das hat mich ja jetzt nicht behindert. 

Das andere gekräuse da ist direckt am ellenbogen ab. Darum sieht man nichts...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

War das ne offne Wunde?......hättest das gleich selbst rauspulen müssen


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

jep unterhalb des ellenbogens war ne offene wunde von ca 5cm..leider ned am ellenbogen selber, sonst hätte man es rausgemacht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

Da hätten es die paar Zentimeter bis zum Ellenbogen auch nichts mehr gemacht.....da warst Du noch zu langsam.

Dafür sind halt die Knie- und Ellenbogenschützer gut, aber deswegen werde ich für`s fahren ohne Downhillbike solche Teile auch nicht anziehen.....obwohl es manchmal besser wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2013)

SO! feierabend! ich geh biken  wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue lockt der kandel


----------



## zweikreise (24. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> soo..tanzprüfung bestanden.
> halle ist jetzt sauber
> 
> NIE wieder tanzen, yeah!!!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch



onkel_doc schrieb:


> zurück vom spital. Dev gelenksmaus drin und die fragmente waren ja klar. Arzt hat mich an die spezklinik weitergeleitet weil sie nicht mehr weiterkommen und sie solch ein OP nicht machen können falls es eine gibt...und weiter gehts...
> Sehe da bischen licht am dunklen gang...



Gut ist schon mal, dass der Arzt auch seine Grenzen kennt und weis, wann er an einen Spezialisten weiterleiten muss, dass ist erstmal positiv und ich würde auch Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehen. Viel Glück


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

danke allen für die guten worte...

ich geh heute dann auch mal aufs bike...

bürokoller loswerden...


----------



## unocz (24. Juli 2013)

grrrrr hab noch ne stunde :/

ps. das wird schon jens !!!!


----------



## zweikreise (24. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade zurück von einer Genuss-Tour mit meiner Frau.

30 km und 350 HM an der Mur lang, zum Abschluss gut gegessen. So läßt sichs leben. Samstag ist der Urlaub vorbei und es geht schon wieder nach Hause.

Morgen packe ich noch mal mein RR aus und versuche die Nockalmstraße von Nord (Mautstelle Innerkrems) nach Süd (Ebene Reichenau) zu fahren. Diese Richtung ist einfacher als die andere. Mal schaun wie es klappt. 

http://www.quaeldich.de/paesse/nockalmstrasse/


----------



## Mika1979 (24. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> SO! feierabend! ich geh biken  wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue lockt der kandel


 
Dein Job möchte ich haben!!
Wenn man schon um 16 Uhr Feierabend hat?


----------



## InoX (24. Juli 2013)

hatte heute schon um 14:45 Schluss.





aber wir haben auch um 5:55 Uhr angefangen.


----------



## unocz (24. Juli 2013)

ich jetzt auch, muss nur noch die angestellten rausjagen, dann kannn ich abschliessen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

*Meldungen** Â» **quaeldich-intern*
*Die quÃ¤ldich-HÃ¤rte: objektive HÃ¤rtebewertung von Passauffahrten*

*02.04.2013* - Jan


 Mit der quÃ¤ldich-HÃ¤rte (QDH) fÃ¼hren wir nun eine objektive HÃ¤rtebewertung von Passauffahrten ein, die die Diskussion um die HÃ¤rtebewertung von Anstiegen mit Hilfe von Sternen bedeutend entschÃ¤rfen sollte.
Die quÃ¤ldich-HÃ¤rte ist ein einfaches MaÃ auf Basis der im QD-Tourenplaner hinterlegten GPS-Tracks. Die hinterlegten barometrischen. HÃ¶hendaten liefern verlÃ¤ssliche Steigungsinformationen, und daraus lÃ¤sst sich auf Basis bewÃ¤hrter mathematischer GrÃ¶Ãen eine verlÃ¤ssliche Aussage Ã¼ber die objektive HÃ¤rte eines Anstiegs treffen.
Wer sich gegen die Analyse mathematischer Formeln strÃ¤ubt, wird sich leicht von der Rangfolge Ã¼berzeugen lassen, die die Sortierung nach quÃ¤ldich-HÃ¤rte ergibt.
Wer weiter liest, bekommt die Formeln.
*Weitere Informationen*

Die quÃ¤ldich-HÃ¤rte wird nun auf der Pass-Seite in den Ãbersichtsbalken der Passauffahrt angezeigt, hier am Beispiel des Stilfser Jochs:





Ebenso erscheint die QDH in der Ãbersichtsliste des PÃ¤sselexikons, wo bequem danach sortiert werden kann:
Liste der hÃ¤rtesten Auffahrten der Alpen
Ein kundiger Passfahrer wird allein durch diese Sortierung die ValiditÃ¤t der QDH beurteilen kÃ¶nnen.

*In Formeln*

Eine bekannte Ã¼berschlagsmÃ¤Ãige Bewertung der Schwere von Anstiegen ist die Summe L*P2, wobei L die LÃ¤nge und P die Durchschnittssteigung des Anstiegs in Prozent darstellt.
Wenn man die Durchschnittssteigungen von Teilstrecken kennt (die wir hier mit i durchnummerieren), kann man dies verfeinern und die quÃ¤ldich-HÃ¤rte QDH definieren als


QDH := 1/10Î£ lipi2 
Den Vorfaktor 1/10 verwenden wir, um kleinere Zahlen zu erreichen.

Da quaeldich.de im QD-Tourenplaner die Anfahrten als GPS-Tracks vorliegen hat, kÃ¶nnen wir diese in 100 m lange TeilstÃ¼cke unterteilen und die entsprechende Summe bilden.
Mathematisch ist dies nichts anderes als das Integral der quadrierten Steigung:


QDH = 1/10â«p2ds 

*Fazit*

Die QDH ist mathematisch Ã¼berzeugend und ergibt eine sinnvolle Sortierung. Was will man mehr? 

FÃ¼r was es alles Formeln gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2013)

Wie Geil


----------



## zweikreise (24. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für was es alles Formeln gibt



Es ist die Weltformel für die Härte des Biken. Einstein erscheint da mit seinem E=mc² ziemlich blass dagegen. Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass die Formel ziemlich preisverdächtig ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2013)

Mika1979 schrieb:


> Dein Job möchte ich haben!!
> Wenn man schon um 16 Uhr Feierabend hat?



Dann, wenn man um 7 anfängt...

Geil war es! Ich liebe meinen Hausberg! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2013)

bist Du nicht abgesoffen....laut Nachrichten hat es bei euch heftig geregnet


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> bist Du nicht abgesoffen....laut Nachrichten hat es bei euch heftig geregnet



Regen??? >30 grad und pfurz trocken! Südbaden halt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Regen??? >30 grad und pfurz trocken!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Juli 2013)

Hier regnet es seit Mittag,war aber auch alles arg staubig und morgen solls wieder schön sein.


----------



## unocz (24. Juli 2013)

Hier hat es heute ganzen nmorgen geregnet, jetzt wieder top......


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2013)

Grad eben voll Pech gehabt^^
Als ich grad ne gute Stunde weg war hat's langsam angefangen zu Gewittern.. Hab dann entschieden nach Hause zu fahren dann hat's angefangen voll zu schütten innerhalb von 5 min war ich durch nass-.-
Bin dann nach Hause hab mich trocken gelegt und dann auffer Rolle nachgesessen...


----------



## InoX (25. Juli 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juli 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (25. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

Jetzt kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern


----------



## Metrum (25. Juli 2013)

Und Philipp hat wahrscheinlich schon die erste Kaffeepause, wenns den morgens um Fünf schon ins Gewächshaus zieht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2013)

dach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (25. Juli 2013)

servus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
....ein bisschen hat es die Nacht bei uns auch geregnet, angenehme 18°C haben wir jetzt


  @_werner..._.viel Spass heute und denke dran.....in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

War schon ne Runde im Wald spielen mit dem Crosser. Erstaunlich worüber man alles mit so einem Gerät springen kann. Selbst die kleinen Schanzen und Doubles sind springbar 

Puls ging dafür gar nicht hoch und vorwärts kam ich auch nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Du wolltest innerlich um die Zeit die Tiere im Wald nicht mit deinem Geschnaufe und Speed erschrecken.....sehr rücksichtsvoll


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

Achsooooo!


----------



## InoX (25. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und Philipp hat wahrscheinlich schon die erste Kaffeepause, wenns den morgens um Fünf schon ins Gewächshaus zieht!



Erste Pause ist jetzt und die ersten 4 Stunden schon geschafft.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Übrigens hatte ich einen Crosser vor 3 Tagen bei meinem Händler bestellt......leider alles ausverkauft
Das Modell hatte ich mir als Aufbaubasis ausgesucht....der Preis war auch gut.



http://www.cube.eu/road/off-road/cross-race-disc/


Jetzt muss ich bis zur Eurobike warten.....und hoffen das wieder was kommt.....in der Richtung


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2013)

Boah Leute seit ihr früh dran
Ich Sitz grad beim Frühstück ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2013)

ich hab schon das 2. hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

Das Cube ist ziemlich geil!

2. Frühstück ist auch hier schon lange weg


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Bei mir geht es jeden Tag bis 18.00 oder länger


Hoffentlich stellt Cube wieder ein gutes und preiswertes Crossbike auf die Räder.....die Nachfrage ist wohl nicht hoch genug


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

1,5cm schweißtreibende Arbeit 





Je 2 Federsteghülsen in altes Uhrengehäuse eingelötet.(noch nicht verputzt und poliert)


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2013)

BoAh Wahnsinns Schmuck machst du daTop Arbeit!

Schonmal dran gedacht mal ein Radteil zu machen? So in Richtung aheadkappe oder so?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Eine Federgabel, eine Scheibenbremsscheibe, Kettengliedohrstecker und ein Laufrad gibt es in der Richtung noch.
Hast Du eine bestimmte Idee, zwecks Aheadkappe?.....mach einfach mal eine Skizze

Gesellenstück vom Paul


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2013)

Au das sieht auch geil aus!
Hatte jetzt keine bestimmte Idee. Hab vor Jahren mal in der Bike glaube ich nen bike mit ner aheadkappe mit Edelsteinen gesehen, in die schnellspanner waren auch welche eingesetzt.
Hatte mich gerade dran erinnertda war auch ein Goldschmied am werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Edelsteine oder andere synthetische Steine kann man in alles einfassen was sich bohren lässt.

Test in einer Pinzette mit synth. Zirkonia
(hält schon 4 Jahre im vollen Werkstatteinsatz)


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2013)

was sagt der goldschmied denn zu wolframcarbid ringen. meien frau und ich hatten die fixe idee die eheringe daraus zu machen, weil "unverwuestlich". haben aber keien bekommen und uns dann auf edelstahl mit goldband geeinigt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

Wolfram...., Edelstahl, Titan usw. sind schon edle Metalle mit einigen Vorteilen.
Der Nachteil bei der Verwendung an Trauringen ist......man kann die Ringe nicht in der Weite ändern, d.h. wenn ihr Euch schön treu bleibt und im Lauf der Jahre die Wohlstandspfunde dazukommen müssen dann neue Ringe her. Bei Gold (auch Weißgold), Platin und Palladium wird der Ring "einfach" in der Weite geändert.....und weiter geht es mit den bewährten Ringen.
Außerdem lässt sich ein Ring aus hartem Material, bei einer Verletzung am Finger oder der Hand, nicht so leicht entfernen. Bei Gold, Silber und Co. werden die Ringe einfach am Finger zersägt

Sintermetall Wolfram:--------->

*Gewinnung und Darstellung[Bearbeiten]*



 


 hochreine aufgedampfte Wolframkristalle


Wolfram kann nicht durch Reduktion mit Kohle aus den oxidischen Erzen gewonnen werden, da hierbei Wolframcarbid entsteht.
Durch Zusatz ammoniakalischer Lösung entsteht ein Komplex namens Ammonium-Parawolframat (APW). Dieser wird abfiltriert und anschließend bei 600 °C in relativ reines Wolframtrioxid überführt. Durch Glühen erhält man Wolfram(VI)-oxid (WO3), das bei 800 °C unter Wasserstoffatmosphäre zu stahlgrauem Wolfram reduziert wird:






Dabei entsteht graues Wolframpulver, dieses wird meist in Formen verdichtet und elektrisch zu Barren gesintert. Bei Temperaturen über 3400 °C kann in speziellen Elektroöfen mit reduzierender Wasserstoffatmosphäre ein kompaktes Wolframmetall erschmolzen werden (Zonenschmelzverfahren).[13]


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

Da macht man sich als "Normalo" gar keine Gedanken dazu


----------



## zweikreise (25. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen,

vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal in München Cube MTBs aus gestellt gesehen. Die Rahmen waren verziert mit Swarowski-Steinen.

Das sah irgendwie dekandent aus.

Bin gerade zurück von der Nockalmstrasse und regeneriere gerade.






Strecke (1100 HM)
km  0    Maustelle Innerkrems      1500 ü NN
km  8    Eisentalhöhe                  2042 ü NN
km 16   Steigerhütte                  1481 ü NN
km 21   Glockenhütte                 2024 ü NN
km 32   Ecke Nockalmstrasse/95  1286 ü NN


Führ die Abfahrt ab der Glockenhütte habe ich dann mein RR gegen das Stumpi getauscht. Irgendwie fühle ich mich sicherer bei solchen Abfahrten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

@_Sascha_, Du solltest Dir auf alle Fälle den Kaufbeleg der Ringe gut aufheben (am besten im Hochzeitsfotoalbum)......falls doch mal ein Ring nachbestellt werden muss....auch nach Jahren....und es die Herstellerfirma noch gibt, ist die Artikelnummer der Ringe sehr hilfreich


  @_Werner_, wie lange bist Du denn gefahren......eher locker oder mit Druck....bis die Muskeln platzen


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juli 2013)

Das sieht so irre aus!


----------



## zweikreise (25. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @_Sascha_, Du solltest Dir auf alle Fälle den Kaufbeleg der Ringe gut aufheben (am besten im Hochzeitsfotoalbum)......falls doch mal ein Ring nachbestellt werden muss....auch nach Jahren....und es die Herstellerfirma noch gibt, ist die Artikelnummer der Ringe sehr hilfreich
> 
> 
> @_Werner_, wie lange bist Du denn gefahren......eher locker oder mit Druck....bis die Muskeln platzen



Ich bin das locker mit Druck gefahren.

Die reine Fahrzeit mit dem RR war von Innerkrems bis zur Glockenhütte (21 km 1100 HM) 1h 52 min. + 15 min Pause am ersten Gipfel, der Eisentalhütte nach 8 km.

An der Glockenhütte habe ich dann mit meiner Frau etwas schönes gegessen und dann die Abfahrt (738 HM und 13 180° Kurven) von der Glockenhütte ins Tal ( 11 km, 19 min) mit dem Stumpi genossen.

Ganz reif für die nächste Tour de France bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2013)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend !

Kurze Frage in die Runde  -  _Haben wir nicht endlich bald Wochenende_?????  


Heute auf dem Heimweg von der Firma..


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Ich bin das locker mit Druck gefahren.
> 
> Die reine Fahrzeit mit dem RR war von Innerkrems bis zur Glockenhütte (21 km 1100 HM) 1h 52 min. + 15 min Pause am ersten Gipfel, der Eisentalhütte nach 8 km.
> 
> ...


 ist doch super...immerhin ist man ja im Urlaub.
Ich hoffe das ich im August auch gutes Wetter habe und ein paar schöne Bilder schießen kann.



Nabend Marco,
das Bike sieht krass aus, so von hinten.....Du müsstest eigentlich eine Prämie von der Forstverwaltung bekommen, immerhin hältst Du den Wildwuchs auf den Wegen niedrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2013)

Nabend Jens,

das macht echt Laune!!! 
Hab das Forstschild schon in Arbeit...


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2013)

Ich will auch Wochenende... Morgen hab ich ne dreistündige Klausur vor mir.
Im Moment wünsche ich mir, dass ich meine verdammte Prüfungsangst abstellen könnte

Naja wird schon schief gehen^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juli 2013)

Drücke dir die Daumen!!! Und wenn du dir Mühe gibst, lasse ich morgen Abend eine Runde Wochenende springen...


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2013)

Ich geb mir Mühe


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich geb mir Mühe


Du schaffst das, 
Prüfungsangst hat auch was Gutes.......Du nimmst es dadurch nicht zu locker.....


----------



## InoX (26. Juli 2013)

Moin moin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
so ein Kettensägengeknatter ist besser als jeder Wecker...die Stadt verschneidet die Hecken an der Straße.


----------



## zweikreise (26. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

hier rauscht nur der Wildbach. Es sind 13° im Schatten, die Sonne scheint und wir werden gleich bei herrlich kühlen Temperaturen auf dem Balkon im Sonneschein frühstücken

Leider ist es der letzte Tag hier oben
Morgen geht es zurück.


----------



## Metrum (26. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs!
Was habt ihr denn für Hecken dass man die mit Kettensägen schneidet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (26. Juli 2013)

moin

und ja endlich bald wochenende..........


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Moin 

Heute die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Klausur des Semesters....
Aber nach einer Stunde ist es vorbei und ich hab 3 Wochen bis zur Nächsten.


Viel Erfolg Philipp!


----------



## zweikreise (26. Juli 2013)

Marcel und Philipp
Viel Erfolg und viel Glück bei euren Klausuren heute


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2013)

Perfekt für Radfahrer aber für die Autos wird es langsam zu eng auf unserer "Zufahrtsstraße".




Marcel.....viel Erfolg!.....Werkstoffkunde?

Werner, genieße noch mal richtig den Tag.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Philipp Maddda geweckt?.....ich glaub er hat`s verschlafen


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Der Werkstoffkrempel ist bei uns recht einfach.

Ich muss heute eine der vier Mechanik Klausuren schreiben. Eine Stunde Zeit und nur die Ergebnisse zählen. Lösungswege werden nicht bewertet.
Ein kleiner Zahlendreher und du bist raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Werkstoffkrempel ist bei uns recht einfach.
> 
> Ich muss heute eine der vier Mechanik Klausuren schreiben. Eine Stunde Zeit und nur die Ergebnisse zählen. Lösungswege werden nicht bewertet.
> Ein kleiner Zahlendreher und du bist raus....


Das ist wie der Vorwärtsgang in der Garage.....wenn man eigentlich Rückwärts raus will
Wenn der Weg nicht zählt......könnt Ihr Euch die Ergebnisse auch zusimmsen 

Bei uns war das Statik......zum Glück musste ich dafür nicht lernen


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Immerhin dürfen wir ALLE nicht elektronischen Hilfsmittel benutzen + einen einfachen Taschenrechner.


----------



## zweikreise (26. Juli 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand Philipp Maddda geweckt?.....ich glaub er hat`s verschlafen



Ich glaub der wollte bis 11 schlafen. Die klausur ist um 14:00
Jedenfalls hat er gesagt, dass wir ihn nicht so früh anrufen sollen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2013)

Was ist eigentlich unser Hirn.....im Prinzip auch nur ein "elektonisches" Hilfsmittel




> Ich glaub der wollte bis 11 schlafen. Die klausur ist um 14:00
> Jedenfalls hat er gesagt, dass wir ihn nicht so früh anrufen sollen


 
Das ist ja fast besser als Urlaub


----------



## zweikreise (26. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Werkstoffkrempel ist bei uns recht einfach.
> 
> Ich muss heute eine der vier Mechanik Klausuren schreiben. Eine Stunde Zeit und nur die Ergebnisse zählen. Lösungswege werden nicht bewertet.
> Ein kleiner Zahlendreher und du bist raus....



Und die Gleichungen gehen manchmal über eine DIN A4 Seite quer. jedenfalls war es bei uns so.

An den Bockwurstnachweis aus einer Klausur kann ich mich noch erinnern. Wir mußten nachweisen, warum die Bockwurst immer längs platzt und nie quer


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Die Transformationsbeziehungen sind etwas länger. Aber wenn man es wirklich nicht kann, bringen auch alle Formeln nichts.

Kesselformel (Weißwurstformel) haben wir auch, glaube aber nicht dass wir das brauchen


----------



## maddda (26. Juli 2013)

> Hat jemand Philipp Maddda geweckt?.....ich glaub er hat`s verschlafen


Nee habs net verschafen sitze Grad beim Kaffee

 @Marcel

Viel Erfolg! Das packst du
Das mit den Lösungswegen is aber echt bitter...finde ich irgendwie verdammt ungegerecht


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Soo jetzt bin ich feddich. War so lala. 
Wir haben eine Stunde später angefangen, da eine von drei Aufgaben nicht lösbar war und sie erst eine neue drucken mussten.

Da liegen die Nerven dann echt im Nirvana....


----------



## xmaxle (26. Juli 2013)

@ Crimson: Was war denn mit deiner DT Gabel ? Warum jetzt die Reba ?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soo jetzt bin ich feddich. War so lala.
> Wir haben eine Stunde später angefangen, da eine von drei Aufgaben nicht lösbar war und sie erst eine neue drucken mussten.
> 
> Da liegen die Nerven dann echt im Nirvana....



Argh! Sowas wünscht man echt keinem

Bei mir isses ganz gut gelaufen. 

Mal schauen, so große Germatistikklausuren sind immer relativ schwer einschätzbar, aber besser als 4,0 isses denke ich auf jeden Fall
Bin jetzt grade fast komplett Hirntot, über die drei Stunden musste ich mich echt ranhalten, war relativ viel


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juli 2013)

Ich werde die nächsten Tage ruhiger angehen lassen und mehr Biken 

Morgen dann erstmal Supercup BvB - Bayern!


----------



## maddda (26. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt auch erstmal ein bisschen Luft.
Nächste Klausur ist erst am 12.8 und da bin ich schon fast mit lernen durch...

Werd jetzt erstmal ne Rekomp fahren und mir danach die Ruhe antun. Morgen hab ich ne lange Runde geplant


----------



## Metrum (27. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs!
Raus aus den Betten solange das Wetter noch zu ertragen ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2013)

@maddda: immer dran denken: 4 gewinnt 

Ich fahre um 9 mit dem kumpel ne laengere rr runde durch den schwarzwald...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2013)

moin

budi laufen, Vertex abholen, baden gehen, biken gehen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
jetzt erstmal schön Frühstücken und ne Runde müsste ich auch noch fahren und Rasen mähen und bisschen das Auto entrosten und zum Geburtstag auch noch .........misst freier Tag


----------



## maddda (27. Juli 2013)

Morgen!
So ich werd jez erstmal frühstücken und es dann genießen das erste Mal seit Wochen net büffeln zu müssen
Heute geht's auf ne größere Runde


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juli 2013)

Heute um 5 aufgestanden und um 7 mit Philipp zu 'ner schönen Runde getroffen. War noch nicht zu heißt und sowohl Stadt als auch Wald waren schön leer. Da lohnt sich das doch. Mal schauen, ob Constantin bei der Hitze tatsächlich weggefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Hab heute morgen schon die beiden Räder meiner Eltern gepflegt und jetzt kommt gleich der Marathon LRS ans Harry und es geht in den Wald


----------



## maddda (27. Juli 2013)

Bin grad eben mal wieder von Gewitter+Regen überrascht worden.
Aus meiner großen Ründe sind deswegen jez doch nur zwei Stunden geworden weil ... 
Naja jez mach ich grad essen und geh später dann noch ne rundeaufs RR


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2013)

So,... Heute mit den Kumpel 85km und 2000hm mit dem Rennrad... Boar war das heiß! 4l getrunken... Aber Schnee wars... Jetzt bei den Schwiegereltern... Mal in das WC replay schauen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmaxle (28. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber Schnee wars...



Schnee wars ? Du Glücklicher  Wir sind extrafürdie Tour um 5 Uhr raus ...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2013)

moin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2013)

Jaja... sche*** autokorrektur

Heute ruhetag... sind mit dem kleinen gangster im schwarzwaldzoo

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (28. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgeeen

so wieder zu Hause.

Für die Rückfahrt (900km) gestern haben wir inkl. Pausen 11 h gebraucht. Die Außentemperatur war die ganze Zeit bis Abends nicht unter 36 °C. Um München rum war es ein wenig knubbelig. Ansonsten waren die Staus immer in der anderen Richtung nach Süden. Gut das es Klimaanlagen im Auto gibt.


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2013)

Moooin

Na dann viel Spaß Sascha

Ich werd jez gleich mal in die Muckibude gehn und heute abend dreh ich dann mit Vaddi ne Runde

Mal sehn ob wir das RR nehmen oder aufs Bike gehen, hier siehts im moment nach Gewitter aus


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Ich musste nach dem Spiel gestern erstmal auspennen.
Gestern auch mega Pech gehabt, fast so wie die Jungs im WC. Platt gefahren, Flicken funktionieren nicht und der Ersatzschlauch hatte auch ein Loch. Bin dann noch richtig zerstochen worden und durfte mich ausm Wald abholen lassen.

Heute fahre ich wohl erst nach dem F1 Rennen.


----------



## zweikreise (28. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin
> 
> Ich werd jez gleich mal in die Muckibude gehn und heute abend dreh ich dann mit Vaddi ne Runde



Die schönen chilligen Touren sind vorbei


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2013)

> Ich musste nach dem Spiel gestern erstmal auspennen.
> Gestern auch mega Pech gehabt, fast so wie die Jungs im WC. Platt gefahren, Flicken funktionieren nicht und der Ersatzschlauch hatte auch ein Loch. Bin dann noch richtig zerstochen worden und durfte mich ausm Wald abholen lassen.



EI verdammt...manchmal is echt der Wurm drin



> Die schönen chilligen Touren sind vorbei


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juli 2013)

Musste natürlich direkt neben einem Tümpel platt haben und so verschwitz wie ich schon war, war das ziemlich fatal. Bin dann zwar auf der Felge den Berg wieder runter geeiert, aber ein Schwarm Bremsen mit hinterher.


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2013)

> aber ein Schwarm Bremsen mit hinterher



Hope Avid oder doch Shimano?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juli 2013)

Das war ein CNC-Tümpel, also Hope


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2013)

Von 36 °C ist bisher nichts zu merken. Bin heute um halb 6 raus und 90 km geschrubbt. Leider wieder fast nur Asphalt. Bedeckt war's und es hat 2-mal geregnet. Die zwei Asphaltrunden in dieser Woche reichen dann auch für dieses Jahr. Obwohl - vll. habe ich ja bald was, womit das mehr Spaß macht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2013)

hier ist es so heiss... das mir schon 2x der rechner einfach aus ging... frechheit! am ruhetag! geht gar net! 
jetzt sitze ich mit dem note vor dem ventilator... aber solangsam kuehlt es drausen ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2013)

heute wieder sauheiss man!!! Jetzt ists bedeckt und soll schütten kommen heute abend.

den 7ten tag im training...morgen ist ruhetag.

jetzt gönn ich mir nen kühles blondes...


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2013)

Abend zusammen :


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2013)

Hau rein! Ich hatte heute ruhetag... feiner chianti 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen :




hallo junior...mal kurz vorbeigeschaut...


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo junior...mal kurz vorbeigeschaut...



Ich war eine Woche auf ner Tour durchs Sauerland


----------



## Junior97 (28. Juli 2013)

Was habe ich verpasst ?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2013)

ich glaub nichts...

alles beim alten...

wenns heiss ist ist auch niemand hier unterwegs. Hat allen das hirn verbrannt


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute mit Vaddi ne Runde aufm RR...schön warsMorgen hab ich Ruhetach


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2013)

Morgen zusammen... nach der sintflut gester (und warscheinlich heute auch) ist heute mal wieder der schlechtwetter crosser dran

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
....war das ein heißes WE, zum Glück hat es hier die letzte Nacht ein bisschen geregnet .
Wie es im Radio klingt, soll es nächstes WE noch heißer werden.....hoffentlich nicht....sonst brauche ich 10 Liter auf 100km


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juli 2013)

hallo von der arbeit...

3 tage und dann wieder 4 tage frei...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

~ 10 EUR/Gramm

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...50964;page=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=0;pgc=84:276


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Morgen


Jens mittlerweile haben die nen neuen rausgebracht:
http://r2-bike.com/AX-Lightness-Vorbau-RIGID-Carbon


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

Den bekommt man ja fast geschenkt

25,4mm.....700.-
31,8mm.....550,-...........uuuuuunfaiiiiiir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

AxLightness is eh soo geil.
Von denen gibbet ja jetzt auch ne "Preiswerte" Marke...
Da kostet das RR Rahmenkit nur noch 2400


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2013)

War eine ganz schön Tour heute, 3:06h und knapp 60km mit dem MTB


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> AxLightness is eh soo geil.
> Von denen gibbet ja jetzt auch ne "Preiswerte" Marke...
> Da kostet das RR Rahmenkit nur noch 2400



Und der Engage Aluvorbau ist auch von XLC erhältlich, kostet aber das dreifache...


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Na das is doch von strammheit geprägt 

Hab eben nochmal mein HR kontrolliert. Da hat sich nix mehr bewegt 

Achja was ich die garmin Experten noch fragen wollte:
Wie kann ich mein Edge während des Betriebes laden?
Immer wenn ich das Teil ans Netz hänge geht sofort der Bildschirm aus und nur noch der ladebalken wird angezeigt.
Bei Rad am Ring muss ich das ja während der Fahrt laden können...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Na das is doch von strammheit geprägt
> 
> Hab eben nochmal mein HR kontrolliert. Da hat sich nix mehr bewegt
> 
> ...


 Ich hab ein Ladegerät genommen in Verbindung mit Nabendynamo.....
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...12776;page=1;menu=1400,1410,1415;mid=39;pgc=0
und Pufferakku......
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...23312;page=1;menu=1400,1410,1415;mid=39;pgc=0
 Damit habe ich während der Fahrt GPS, Handy, Fotoapp. usw. aufgeladen.




Du fährst aber ohne Nabendynamo?......da reicht irgendein Lipo-Akku mit 5V Ausgang auf MiniUSB.
z.B....... http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...0-Mobile-Stromversorgung-Zusatzakku-Energiere


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Wie ich lade is mir klar 
Nur wollte ich wissen wie zum Teufel ich das Teil während dam Laden aktiv halten kann:fragezeichen:


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt übrigens 3 Wochen bis zur nächsten Klausur. Wie siehts aus Philipp?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie ich lade is mir klar
> Nur wollte ich wissen wie zum Teufel ich das Teil während dam Laden aktiv halten kann:fragezeichen:


 Schau mal auf das Foto, da siehst Du unten ein USB-Kabel in dem Gerät stecken........d.h. es wird im Betrieb geladen.....über den Pufferakku 
Ich habe das USB-Kabel nur ins Gerät gesteckt und angeschaltet. 

Mit was lädst Du das Gerät?


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Aso 
Hab es jetzt nur auf der Rolle via Steckdose versucht und da ging's net

 @Marcel 
Ich meld mich bei Facebook


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

Beim Edge 800 geht es ohne Probleme, aber mit einem Akku......es kann sein, das die Ladeelektronik in einem Ladegrät das Gerät ausschaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Äh ok Super


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2013)

Gerade mal den Dura Ätze Umwerfer gegen XT getauscht. Nach dem Neheimer Mara und am Dirty Harry überhaupt wollte der Dura Ace nicht so ganz.
Bleibt wohl bis zum Ende der Saison ein 50g schwererer Umwerfer.


----------



## Junior97 (29. Juli 2013)

Wie viel wiegtn der XT ?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2013)

150g oder so.


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Mein Vater zeigt grad meinem Opa urlaubsbilder:

"Das bin ich mit dem Fahrrad...hier nochmal das Fahrrad... Da nochn Fahrrad...ach und hier noch. Fahrrad "


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2013)

Keine Landschaft?


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Ja doch mit Fahrrad davor


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

, die Eurobike kommt doch erst noch


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Wann is die denn?
Vielleicht hab ich da ja mal zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

31.8.
http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-de/besucher/publikumstag.php
Für mich isses leider immer zu weit weg.
Ich suche noch ein 9kg c.crossbike mit Scheibenbremse


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Mmh zeit hätte ich schon...
Aber dahin müsste ich schon fliegen... Das is mir zu teuer und Hotels kosten in messezeiten immer Sau viel Kohle-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2013)

, 10,- EUs für Studenten.....früh beizeiten hin und abends zürück


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juli 2013)

hotels??? wir schlafen im Bus


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Also fliegen hin+zurück würd 160 kosten... Das mir zu viel


----------



## BENDERR (29. Juli 2013)

warum denn fliegen? bahn? fernbus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn dann würde auch auch am gleichen Tag wieder zurück wollen..
Von mir aus sind das 700km


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2013)

Nabend.




Eurobike wäre ein schöner Treffpunkt. Gute Idee...
Morgen mal Kalender checken.

War heute Schuhe kaufen.... 

...Weiß war nicht an Lager, also dann in Schwarz..






Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

Mooorgen!
Schwarz anstatt weis??? Das ist kein adequater ersaTz

Eurobike? Hmmm mal in mich gehen und mit der regierung quatschen...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2013)

Moin.

Helm und Brille sind auch schwarz, daher habe ich es durchgehen lassen.  
Das Boa-Schnürsystem ist der Hammer... 

Und der passenden S-Works Sattel hat sich auch in die Tüte gemogelt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

ist deine schwester wieder @Work? 

das sidi disk ist auch der hammer... das + die sohle... ich hatte noch keinen schuh, der SO satt am fuss sass! 
aber ich hab halt einen weise-sidi-fetisch


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Schlimmer als jede Frau


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2013)

Ne, Sister ist bis März noch im Babyurlaub.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schlimmer als jede Frau



ich? bei weisen sidis setzt es bei mir aus


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich? bei weisen sidis setzt es bei mir aus



Bis Du damit mal eine ernsthafte Strecke laufen musst


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

warum laufen? oder bin ich hier im falschen forum? 
tragepassagen hab ich mit meinen sidi auch schon hinter mir, kein thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Marco, da kannst Du ja bald ein Minifatty aufbauen


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## baloo (30. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weisst aber, dass schon bald ein neues Modell der s works Schuhe rauskommt?!
Soll es auch in weiss/silber geben!


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum laufen? oder bin ich hier im falschen forum?
> tragepassagen hab ich mit meinen sidi auch schon hinter mir, kein thema!



neenee..richtiges Forum . Ich fand die alten SIDIs super, seit sie diese kippelige und rutschige Plastiksohle eingeführt und den Leisten geändert haben, mag ich die aber nicht mehr. Die gelben links waren die letzten, die mir super gepasst haben. Blau war schon nicht mehr so passend und weiß ging gar nicht:







btw, wer errät, was das für eine Gabel ist?


----------



## BENDERR (30. Juli 2013)

würde auf ne magura oder rst tippen..


----------



## Isar2 (30. Juli 2013)

Rock Shox Psylo


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2013)

Eine ältere Fox?



Mahlzeit, Männer!


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

(Umgebaute) Psylo Race ist richtig. Das ist das komplette Innenleben :


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2013)

Mmh wie isn das Teil Performancemässig so. Gerade bei getunten Gabeln bleibt ja oft die Funktion auf der Strecke...

Ich bin gespannt gleich kommt nen Päckchen mit der neuen schwarzen wippermann Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh wie isn das Teil Performancemässig so. Gerade bei getunten Gabeln bleibt ja oft die Funktion auf der Strecke...
> 
> Ich bin gespannt gleich kommt nen Päckchen mit der neuen schwarzen wippermann Kette


 
Die habe ich auch......aber nicht zum Schalten.


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh wie isn das Teil Performancemässig so.



Das will heute keiner mehr fahren. Das Foto ist von 2008, die Dämpferkartusche ist aus einer 97er Judy.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich? bei weisen sidis setzt es bei mir aus


Aha, Schuhfetisch?!  



baloo schrieb:


> Du weisst aber, dass schon bald ein neues Modell der s works Schuhe rauskommt?!
> Soll es auch in weiss/silber geben!



Weiß ich, aber die hättest du auch mitgenommen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

@mete: ich fahre mit den neuen sidi super. ich will nix anders. ne lse psylo? wie faehrt sie sich?


----------



## baloo (30. Juli 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aha, Schuhfetisch?!
> 
> 
> 
> Weiß ich, aber die hättest du auch mitgenommen!



Wollte sie auch vor 2 Wochen kaufen, aber dann hab ich die Neuen gesehen. Warte jetzt mal ab, wenn die neuen SW's nicht gut sind, gibts auch den "Alten" aber dann in white!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh wie isn das Teil Performancemässig so. Gerade bei getunten Gabeln bleibt ja oft die Funktion auf der Strecke...
> 
> Ich bin gespannt gleich kommt nen Päckchen mit der neuen schwarzen wippermann Kette



Schwarze Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Juli 2013)

Ketten werden doch von allein schwarz!  
Moin Jungs!


----------



## Junior97 (30. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schwarze Kette?



Connex Black Edi  Ist die schwarze VErsion von der 10sx meine ich


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_mete_: ich fahre mit den neuen sidi super. ich will nix anders. ne lse psylo? wie faehrt sie sich?




Hab die Gabel schon lange nicht mehr, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, war die Funktion verglichen mit heutigen Gabeln einigermaßen unterirdisch .

btw: bei mir ist heute wohl auch was schwarzes gekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Connex Black Edi  Ist die schwarze VErsion von der 10sx meine ich



und was kann die besonders?


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und was kann die besonders?



Das ist, als ob Du Rambo fragst, was sein blaues Knicklicht macht


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Hab die Gabel schon lange nicht mehr, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, war die Funktion verglichen mit heutigen Gabeln einigermaßen unterirdisch .
> 
> btw: bei mir ist heute wohl auch was schwarzes gekommen



Das kleine Schwarze?


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das kleine Schwarze?



Ist eher groß


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2013)

Die connex sieht einfach nur geil aus 




Hab aber leider noch keine versandbestätigung


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2013)

Die ist doch sackteuer?!


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2013)

Ja günstigstes Angebot 38...aber es is ne schwarze Kette mit goldenen Nieten, bei sowas werd ich schomma irrational


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Juli 2013)

Die goldenen Niete find ich halt nicht sooo schön aber DIR muss sie ja gefallen.


----------



## Junior97 (30. Juli 2013)

Die hält lange zumindestens die 10sx hat nen Jahr gehalten bei mir


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2013)

39,90 Euronen bei B24

zur Vervollständigung

Born to break the limits 

 Black Edition ist die neueste Entwicklung von Connex by Wippermann. Einzigartiges Design. Perfekte Oberflächen. 100% Industry Proved. In diese schwarze und extrem robuste Fahrradkette hat Wippermann sein Wissen aus über hundert Jahren Fahrrad- und Industriekettenherstellung gepackt. Das Ziel: eine korrosionsbeständige, verschleißfeste Kette mit cooler Optik. Bester Stahl, Laschen mit einem extrem widerstandsfähigen Ultra-Black-Coating, die sich bereits tausendfach im Industriesektor bewährt hat und Bolzen mit der bewährten XHB Härtung  (keine Ahnung was das ist?)     für maximale Haltbarkeit und beste Schaltperformance. 

 Und wie alle Connex-Ketten kommt natürlich auch die Black Edition immer mit dem genialen "Connex link". 

 Mit einer Breite von 5,9mm sind diese Fahrradketten zu allen gängigen 10-fach-Schaltsystemen kompatibel. Hochwertige Materialien und die extrem ausgeformte Außenlasche versprechen hohe Lebensdauer und überragende Schalteigenschaften. Mit dem beigefügten Verschlussglied Connex link montieren und demontieren Sie Ihre Fahrradkette im Handumdrehen  ganz ohne Werkzeug!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung was XHB Härtung sein soll. Was ist "bester" Stahl?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2013)

> Keine Ahnung was XHB Härtung sein soll. Was ist "bester" Stahl?


 
Alles sehr dubios.......streng gehütetes Geheimnis


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung.
Is anscheinend was genau so mysteriöses wie die TRX 50 legierung von Ritchey

Es is mir auch egal, hab bis jez gute Erfahrung mit Wippermann gemacht und das Teil musste ich einfach haben


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2013)

Meine "schwarze 9fach" kommt, wenn die jetzige XT fertig ist, ans Tandem.....ich denke das sie da auch lange schwarz bleibt und gut läuft mit der Rohloff


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich kenne jemanden, der sie schon am Rad hat und der is voll überzeugt


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Die hält lange zumindestens die 10sx hat nen Jahr gehalten bei mir


meinste unseren Jan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

moin...erster


----------



## unocz (31. Juli 2013)

moin...zweiter



achja jens, klär mal ab wegen nächster woche di mi do oder fr ! kannst dir aussuchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

servus!
wen treffe ich jetzt am uebernaechsten sonntag in neustadt alles?


----------



## unocz (31. Juli 2013)

ja mich wie immer  !


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2013)

Moin.

Sagt mal, ich könnte günstig an einen Niner Air 9 (zwischen meinem A9Carbon und meinem EMD) rankommen. Aktuelles Elox-Model.
Leider hat der Vorgänger seine Umwerferklemme im Sattelrohr etwas verewigt. Was haltet ihr davon? Kritisch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2013)

Kommt drauf an wie heftig? Lässt sich ja manchmal fast gar nicht verhindern.
Bild dazu?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

zeigen! und ja... umwerfer? woooo?


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


Da beim Alurahmen was einzudrücken is schon ne Kunst Zeig mal het dat Teil


----------



## BumbaBumba (31. Juli 2013)

Kennt wer irgendwelche (bekannten) marken, die einem auf ihren Internetseiten die Möglichkeit bieten, die Bikes zu knofigurieren? Bis jetzt kenn ich das nur bei den teuersten Trek-Modellen. Und schon da macht das einen Heidenspaß


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2013)

Du hier in dem Fred muss man sich erstmal mit Namen und alles Vorstellen, am besten mit Lebenslauf und Bild von der Freundin

Überigens Gleich kommt Marcel und wird hier erstmal ne Runde gedreht


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

VEGAN?!?!?!?! wollt ihr euch erklaeren????


----------



## BENDERR (31. Juli 2013)

sascha, hast du dir den kopf gestoßen? 

bin wahrscheinlich auch in neustadt zugegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

nene... die "schuldigen" wissen wen ich meine!


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

Also, dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor:


Name:        Hansueli
Alter:          steigend
Zivilstand:   verheiratet
Job:            Bürogummi


Bikes:






..... und ich 

Heimrevier: Liechtenstein, Ostschweiz

Frau:



....die ist schneller als ich 


Wachhund:







So, jetzt darf ich auch offiziell dumme Sprüche loswerden, mitlesen und dumm schwätzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

servus! und nein! 
dumme sprueche duerfen NUR von mir kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> servus! und nein!
> dumme sprueche duerfen NUR von mir kommen



 

"Meine Mutter sagt, dumm ist der der dummes tut".... aus irgend einem Film


----------



## BENDERR (31. Juli 2013)

Forrest Gump 
(muss man wissen!)


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Forrest Gump
> (muss man wissen!)



Gut aufgepasst

"Lauf, Forrest, lauf!"


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2013)

Hab mir eben zwei Minuten vor Feierabend übelst den Kopf gestoßen.  jetzt hab ich zu Hause docch noch etwas von der Arbeit


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2013)

Vegan waar bestimmt aufs Drehen bezogen oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

eher essen... 

so feierabend... luke will mit papa noch "berg" fahren


----------



## baloo (31. Juli 2013)

Melde mich auch ab ins lange Wochenende! 
Morgen "Swiss National Day"


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2013)

Du hasts gut. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> Melde mich auch ab ins lange Wochenende!
> Morgen "Swiss National Day"



... und ich arme Sau muss arbeiten......

Das steuergünstige Fürstentum ist für uns Eidgenossen nicht immer vorteilhaft 

.... dafür machen wir am 15. arbeitsfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (31. Juli 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> ... und ich arme Sau muss arbeiten......
> 
> Das steuergünstige Fürstentum ist für uns Eidgenossen nicht immer vorteilhaft
> 
> .... dafür machen wir am 15. arbeitsfrei




Aber hallo, ihr im Ländle habt doch mindestens 1-2 Feiertage pro Monat.


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> Aber hallo, ihr im Ländle habt doch mindestens 1-2 Feiertage pro Monat.



... nein, sind leider nur 4-6 mehr pro Jahr als in der Schweiz

aber ich sehe täglich "meine" Schweizer Berge, wenn ich ausm Büro schaue oder wenn ich Zuhause aus den Fenstern schaue

"Trittst im Morgenrot daher, seh' ich dich im Strahlenmehr...."


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2013)

ihr könnt einem richtig leidtun...


----------



## Metrum (31. Juli 2013)

Das Sultan ist sehr geil nur der Wachhund taugt nix wenn man da den LRS klauen kann. Und der Schweizer Montageständer ist auch übel!


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Sultan ist sehr geil nur der Wachhund taugt nix wenn man da den LRS klauen kann. Und der Schweizer Montageständer ist auch übel!



Welchen LRS?! 

Speichen und Nippel waren noch nicht geliefert, die Naben sind eingebaut und die Felgen liegen links neben "Pinia" in den Folien.... die nimmt keiner weg 

Montageständer steht auf der Liste fürs Christkind oder den Samichlaus


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

hallo hansueli...da müssen wir noch nen kürzeren namen finden

ach ja...samichlaus verstehen die hier nicht. hab sie noch nicht mit schwizerdütsch unterrichtet...

jetzt häsches ou no gschaft do häre...isch ne üble verrein do

jetzt können wir hier bald nur noch schweizerdeutsch schreiben...

gute vorstellung und erfüllt...sogar mit bild von frau...das trauen sich ned viel die hier dabei sein wollen oder haben keine

morgen gehts auf ne schöne grosse runde hier. Natürlich mit schweizerkreuz auf dem t-shirt. wir eidgenossen sind eben schon sehr patriotisch...
 @Veikko
jetzt siehst am beispiel von hansueli, dass nicht alle viel geld haben im ländle oder in der schweiz. Nicht mal für nen ständer und LRS hats gereicht und gebastelt wird unter dem dach bei hansueli...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

Schwizerdütsch chama lerna.....


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Schwizerdütsch chama lerna.....



jooo da wird zit do im ETWR...


----------



## BENDERR (31. Juli 2013)

diese "sprache"...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> diese "sprache"...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

Woant's mi o figgae?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Woant's mi o figgae?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



klar doch sascha...zum glück versteh ich auch noch den hinterletzten frängischen dialekt...

ist das waldkirchisch...;-)

hab ja genug zeit in franggen verbracht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

Das wurde nen Kumpel, als Lehrer in Basel an den Kopf geworfen...

Badisch isch onderschd. Aba saell daedsch wohl au net verstonde 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das wurde nen Kumpel, als Lehrer in Basel an den Kopf geworfen...
> 
> Badisch isch onderschd. Aba saell daedsch wohl au net verstonde
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2013)

Grad eben mit Marcel unterwegs gewesen... Top war's hat Bock gemacht
Aber der defektteufel hat zugeschlagen... Marcels felgen hat leider die Form eines Chips angenommen... Wir beide haben sowas noch nie gesehen oO
Marcel is aber soweit nix passiert und er is dann die runde auf Vaddi seinem Ersatzrad Gefahren


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Grad eben mit Marcel unterwegs gewesen... Top war's hat Bock gemacht
> Aber der defektteufel hat zugeschlagen... Marcels felgen hat leider die Form eines Chips angenommen... Wir beide haben sowas noch nie gesehen oO
> Marcel is aber soweit nix passiert und er is dann die runde auf Vaddi seinem Ersatzrad Gefahren



welcher LRS???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2013)

Es war der specialized dt Swiss Lrs. Er es ging halt durch ne kuhle mit Bach. Und beim rausfahren ist die Felge dann in die Knie gegangen ganz komisch, vor allem weil er nicht irgendwie hängen geblieben ist. Das Vorderrad is halt am felgenstoss gebrochen und an einem Nippel gerissen..und halt komplett gechippt
Fotos gibbet bestimmt gleich wenn Marcel wieder zu Hause is


----------



## BENDERR (31. Juli 2013)

euch 2 kann man auch NICHT alleine aus dem haus lassen...
der eine liegt andauernd auf der nase und der andere macht am laufenden band material kaputt...


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich sollten wir zum Bund gehen, da macht man sowas doch beruflich oder ?


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> euch 2 kann man auch NICHT alleine aus dem haus lassen...
> der eine liegt andauernd auf der nase und der andere macht am laufenden band material kaputt...


----------



## zweikreise (31. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wir beide haben sowas noch nie gesehen oO
> Marcel is aber soweit nix passiert und er is dann die runde auf Vaddi seinem Ersatzrad Gefahren



Solides 26" in nicht so ein komisches 29er


----------



## Metrum (31. Juli 2013)

Jens, lass das mal mit dem erlernen eurer Sprache. Ich habe hier jetzt schon über tausend Seiten gebraucht um Saschas Beiträge lesen zu können! Irgendwann ist dann Schluss!!!


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2013)

Fluch!!!

Jetzt muss wirklich eine Werkstatt her!!

Wollte das 22er Blatt von der 960er Kurbel an die 780er vom Sultan schrauben um meine konditionelle Schwäche auszugleichen....

Kurbeln weg, 22er weg, 24er an der 780er braucht Torx.... T25 am Multi-toll zu klein......

Warten.....


Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und der Kumpel mitm Werkzeug kommt zufällig vorbei....

Ab Oktober habe ich eine kleine Werkstatt im neuen Haus (wir ziehen um).... Dann muss Werkzeug und Bikeständer her!
 @Jens und Rest: nennt mich HU, das machen andere auch.... 6 Buchstaben weniger und ich weiss wer gemeint ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, lass das mal mit dem erlernen eurer Sprache. Ich habe hier jetzt schon über tausend Seiten gebraucht um Saschas Beiträge lesen zu können! Irgendwann ist dann Schluss!!!



 das du es jetzt verstehst, liegt aber eher daran, das meine auto Korrektur so langsam mein Kauderwelsch versteht und weniger kaputt korrigiert...

So nen chip hab ich mal mit ner 500g mavic tn710 geschafft. In ner schnellen Schotter Kurve übersteuern und BÄM war ne neue Felge nötig... Die hält nun aber schon 2 Jahre... Ach ja, gebrochen war da aber nix.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten wir zum Bund gehen, da macht man sowas doch beruflich oder ?


 

 

So sieht das dann in Farbe aus:








VR war schon aus der Senke raus und ist dann weggebrochen (Felgenstoß und gegenüber). Hat auch ordentlich blockiert und ich bin über den Lenker in die Brennesseln. Paar Schürfungen und ein dickes Schienbein + nerviges Jucken.

Endlich ein Grund für ein neues VR 

PS: Die Banane in der Trikottasche war dann auch ordentlich Matsche und meine Rippen tun schon wieder weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2013)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch, das es meine Gabel war 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (31. Juli 2013)

Servus und welcome @ hans


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2013)

Moin.


Alter Schwede, das Vorderrad..... 
Hauptsache nix richtig wildes passiert!!

Ich glaube, der Sattel passt mir farblich nicht an meine RÃ¤der.
WÃ¼rde ihn ggf. wieder abgeben...  
OVP u. unmontiert!







Jemand Interesse, sonst geht er in den Bikemarkt. Dachte an 160,- .
(NP im www 199-229 â¬)

Mehr Bilder im Album!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2013)

Achso, Erster!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2013)

Servus Fezza, oder auch.... HU....   

Da muss ich immer an TÜV denken (Hauptuntersuchung. Sind halt die Nachwehen vom Arbeitsalltag).


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits!!

jaja, der Arbeitsalltag.... Hat mich gleich wieder....

Wünsche allen Schweizern und vor allem den Eidgenossen einen wunder schönen Nationalfeiertag!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

schalalaaa...feiertag...frei...und gleich auf ne schöne tour mit einigen gleichgesinnten...

schönen arbeitstag euch allen...


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schalalaaa...feiertag...frei...und gleich auf ne schöne tour mit einigen gleichgesinnten...
> 
> schönen arbeitstag euch allen...



Danke Jens!!

Geniesst den Tag!! 



und Bild mit CH-Trikot nicht vergessen zu posten


----------



## unocz (1. August 2013)

Hehe feiertag, ned schlecht. Denke aber das ich mit meinem urlaubsbeginn ab heute mithalten kann 


Achja Moin zusammen


----------



## xmaxle (1. August 2013)

Das VR


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. August 2013)

Ach Marcel, das Laufrad bekommste doch noch zentriert!

Moin zusammen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

morgen... nochmal zur reba: die 15mm achse bringt echt was! 100% singletrailer tauglich. luke hatte wieder viel spass. vor allem den opa dann an der 18% strassen rampe an feuern "schnell! schnell!"


----------



## Metrum (1. August 2013)

Moin Jungs!
Da wünsche ich den Schweizern mal nen sonnigen Feiertag, Matze sonnige Urlaubswochen, Marcel dass er sich fix erholt und den vom Leben Benachteiligten nen baldigen Feierabend! Das Laufrad sieht echt übel aus Marcel!


----------



## unocz (1. August 2013)

Danke veikko...... @Sascha ja die reba+stecka. taugt echt was


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

@unocz: aber im epic wollte ich sie net... da koennte sie nicht mit dme hinterbau mithalten... im hardtail gehts... glaub ich... fuers erste...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Veikko bringt es auf den Punkt......da brauch ich nicht dichten
Habe ich ein WE verpasst....Soviel kaputt und Action hier



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> Da wünsche ich den Schweizern mal nen sonnigen Feiertag, Matze sonnige Urlaubswochen, Marcel dass er sich fix erholt und den vom Leben Benachteiligten nen baldigen Feierabend! Das Laufrad sieht echt übel aus Marcel!


Auch von mir ein Willkommen.....Herr HU!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das kleine Schwarze?



Hab's mal aus dem Karton befreit, wegen der Hitze hat's gleich die Gabel verzogen


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih ein crosser! teufelszeug!!!


----------



## BENDERR (1. August 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Hab's mal aus dem Karton befreit, wegen der Hitze hat's gleich die Gabel verzogen



love, love, love 

machste n aufbauthread?


----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

Morgen Leute!


Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt Am Wochenende bin ich in Duisburg wieder mal in nem 8er Team unterwegs
Selbstverständlich könnt ihr dann wieder ein paar Tage später eine Onboardrunde bei youtube begaffen

Der Corsser sieht echt verdammt geil aus


----------



## mete (1. August 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> love, love, love
> 
> machste n aufbauthread?



Neenee, das lohnt nicht. Ich schraub's irgendwie am WE mal zusammen. Teile liegen alle irgendwo schon hier herum. Nur beim Lenkerband bin ich noch unsicher, ob bunt oder schwarz...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

Moin!

Das mit dem Lenkerband kommt auf die Anbauteile an. Crosser darf ruhig "laut" sein.


----------



## mete (1. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das mit dem Lenkerband kommt auf die Anbauteile an. Crosser darf ruhig "laut" sein.



Der Rest ist schwarz und ein bisl silber. Lenkerband hätte ich pink, grün und gelb zur Auswahl..außerdem liegt noch ein SLR XP in gelb herum .


----------



## Metrum (1. August 2013)

Ich würde dann gelb nehmen, mit den passenden Schuhen dazu sind die Akzente dann gut verteilt.


----------



## BENDERR (1. August 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Neenee, das lohnt nicht. Ich schraub's irgendwie am WE mal zusammen. Teile liegen alle irgendwo schon hier herum. Nur beim Lenkerband bin ich noch unsicher, ob bunt oder schwarz...



ahso. schade.

bzgl lenkerband wär ich auch für gelb/gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (1. August 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Crossen... 
Ansonsten ist der Tag im Eimer. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie lange man eine junge Riesenschildkröte suchen kann, wenn die nicht gefunden werden will  / trotz kleinem Garten !


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

Ging es ihr nicht gut bei dir, wenn sie nicht gefunden werden wollte?


----------



## Junior97 (1. August 2013)

Tach zusammen


----------



## Metrum (1. August 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Crossen...
> Ansonsten ist der Tag im Eimer. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie lange man eine junge Riesenschildkröte suchen kann, wenn die nicht gefunden werden will  / trotz kleinem Garten !



Da wäre ne riesen Jungschildkröte sicherlich besser zu finden gewesen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Crossen...
> Ansonsten ist der Tag im Eimer. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie lange man eine junge Riesenschildkröte suchen kann, wenn die nicht gefunden werden will  / trotz kleinem Garten !


Da hilft ev. frischer Salat oder eine Gespielin


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

Warum gibts keine Onlineshops, die die 29er Crest haben mit Expressversand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

r2bike. paypal bezahlen und fertig. schneller wird es net.


----------



## xmaxle (1. August 2013)

Könnte aber bei der Bestellung eng werden, obs heute noch rausgeht !
Was die Schildkröte angeht, die hat draußen gepennt, pubertäres Schwesterherz lässt gerne alles stehen und liegen wenns ums abendliche ausgehen geht. Sind aber schon sooooo erwachsen. Andererseits ich fürs finden jetzt n Kasten Hefeweizen von ihr 

Frage: Hat hier noch jemand eine/am liebsten mehrere Hülse für die älteren *DR*Eggbeaterpedale ? War meines Wissens ein Satz 4Ti  egal ob aus Alu/Titan/Stahl oder ob Orginal oder Selbstgedreht ???


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> r2bike. paypal bezahlen und fertig. schneller wird es net.



Nee hat Lieferzeit. AuÃerdem 12â¬ teurer als bike-discount.




xmaxle schrieb:


> KÃ¶nnte aber bei der Bestellung eng werden, obs heute noch rausgeht !
> Was die SchildkrÃ¶te angeht, die hat drauÃen gepennt, pubertÃ¤res  Schwesterherz lÃ¤sst gerne alles stehen und liegen wenns ums abendliche  ausgehen geht. Sind aber schon sooooo erwachsen. Andererseits ich fÃ¼rs  finden jetzt n Kasten Hefeweizen von ihr
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut 

HÃ¤tte noch kaputt getretene alte Eggis. Kann dir ja mal ein Bild machen wenn du Interesse hast


----------



## xmaxle (1. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Foto Foto Foto !!!


----------



## InoX (1. August 2013)

moin Mädels.


----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

Die Wippermann is gekommen


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

Sieht schon geil aus!

Hier Foddo von den Eggis. Noch eins im Album.
Die Lager sind Fratze und es fehlen die hälfte der Kugeln.


----------



## xmaxle (1. August 2013)

Also für mich ist ohnehin nur die Hülse von Relevanz, auf der die Feder aufliegt. Die kann man ja zerlegen oder ? Was magstn dafür haben ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Wippermann is gekommen



sau geil! ich glaub die teste ich als naechstes mal


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Also für mich ist ohnehin nur die Hülse von Relevanz, auf der die Feder aufliegt. Die kann man ja zerlegen oder ? Was magstn dafür haben ?



Puh keine Ahnung ob oder wie man die zerlegen kann. Kannst du meinetwegen fürn den Versand haben. Liegen hier sowieso nur zum Schlachten rum 


Achso, Eggbeater MXR heißen die glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

> sau geil! ich glaub die teste ich als naechstes mal



Also mit Wippermann hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme, halten tun die auch relativ lange und schalten is auch super


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2013)

An dem Bike ist ja alles blitzblank....sogar die Kassette, ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn die Schmutzigen immer kaputt gemacht werden und ne Neue ans Bike kommt

1/2 Gramm kannst Du noch einsparen wenn der Schnellspanner die richtige Länge bekommt.


----------



## mete (1. August 2013)

In der Jugend hat man halt noch die Zeit zum Putzen. Ich trete mittlerweile kurz vorm Losfahren immer noch mal überall gegen, damit der gröbste Schmutz abfällt . Muss ich von meinem alten Herren geerbt haben, der hat inzwischen wegen intensiver Pflegeverweigerung ein Rad mit Gates bekommen:


----------



## InoX (1. August 2013)

schönes Rad...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

Hat was


----------



## mete (1. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> schönes Rad...



Dachte ich auch...bis ich statt der 46er eine 55er Riemenscheibe montieren wollte. Aber mit ner großen Schraubzwinge und Stahlrohren verschiedenen Durchmessers habe ich die KS weit genug eingedrückt bekommen .


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2013)

Da noch ein Nabendynamo, ordentliches Flutlicht und elegante Schutzbleche drann.....und schon ist das ein herrliches Sorglosbike


----------



## mete (1. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da noch ein Nabendynamo, ordentliches Flutlicht und elegante Schutzbleche drann.....und schon ist das ein herrliches Sorglosbike



Vorne ist üblicherweise eine Lupine im Einsatz und die ist in naher Zukunft wahrscheinlich sogar einigermaßen legal .

Mit Kabelage brauch ich da gar nicht anfangen, die ist nach ein paar Wochen im Eimer (Teilstrecke im Berliner ÖPNV => nicht gerade materialschonend wenn alle ihre Rostkarren im Regio übereinanderschmeißen).


----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> An dem Bike ist ja alles blitzblank....sogar die Kassette, ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn die Schmutzigen immer kaputt gemacht werden und ne Neue ans Bike kommt
> 
> 1/2 Gramm kannst Du noch einsparen wenn der Schnellspanner die richtige Länge bekommt.



Also das Rad wird nach jeder trainingsfahrt gewaschen, da bin ich penibel... Is fast ne zwangsneurose
Die Kassette is aber nur so sauber, weil die auch neu is^^kassetten halten bei mir net lange

Den Spanner Kürze ich net, das dürfte mit Gewinde schwierig werden und ein tune ac17 überlebt mehrere Rahmen... Da müssen halt überall noch passen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

Mag mir hier jemand kurzfristig fürs Wochenende ein 29er VR für QR9 leihen?

Fahre jetzt doch beim 24h Rennen mit


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> 
> 
> Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt Am Wochenende bin ich in Duisburg wieder mal in nem 8er Team unterwegs
> ...



Sag dem sprecher (Stephan) in duisburg nen schönen gruss. Ist nen gaaaaaanz guter kollege von mir...Skyder promotion...


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Fluch!!!
> 
> Jetzt muss wirklich eine Werkstatt her!!
> 
> ...



"Übung Halt, Übung abgebrochen" 

Schimpanso bringts hin, dass die Blätter mit demselben Lochkreis nicht austauschbar sind....... 



Fahre wieder 24/38.....


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

ein stolzer patriot hat sich heute in schale geworfen für den nationalfeiertag...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wir waren zu zweit...der dritte fährt gerade hinter uns runter...













spass hats wieder gemacht und 5h ist auch gut...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> "Übung Halt, Übung abgebrochen"
> 
> Schimpanso bringts hin, dass die Blätter mit demselben Lochkreis nicht austauschbar sind.......
> 
> ...




Hääää???? was wie wo???


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hääää???? was wie wo???



Sehr schön Jens!!!

 versuchte die kleinen Blätter an den beiden Kurbeln zu tauschen, aber das 24er Blatt an der 780er Kurbel liegt an der 960er direkt am 32er an....

dafür ist der Abstand des 22er an der XT dann zu gross

muss wohl noch über die Bücher, am besten würde mir eine 22/36 Kombi gefallen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

sorry aber das kleine kettenblatt sollte man doch einfach austauschen können...

hab ja auch schon bei ner XT von 3fach auf zweifach gewechselt und andere kettenblätter benutzt. das war am toad


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sorry aber das kleine kettenblatt sollte man doch einfach austauschen können...
> 
> hab ja auch schon bei ner XT von 3fach auf zweifach gewechselt und andere kettenblätter benutzt. das war am toad



dachte ich auch, das 780er ist dicker, die Zähne nach "aussen" versetzt, das 22er der 960er dünner, und die Zähne mittig.... Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

aha, du musst natürlich schon nen aktuelles 22er draufmachen...fährst ja 10fach oder...das von der 960er ist für 9fach. oder bin ich da falsch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

Ich wuerde ja mein hope/crest verleihen, aber das kommt nimmer rechtzeitig an und ich hab kein laufrad karton zur hand...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> aha, du musst natürlich schon nen aktuelles 22er draufmachen...fährst ja 10fach oder...das von der 960er ist für 9fach. oder bin ich da falsch...



Ja, dachte halt, ich könnte etwas tricksen

10fach Blätter sollten aber wohl alle passen, oder?

mal schauen, was ich bestelle.....


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wuerde ja mein hope/crest verleihen, aber das kommt nimmer rechtzeitig an und ich hab kein laufrad karton zur hand...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2



Tubular wird schon halten 

Sonst muss ich eben Kinderrad fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ja, dachte halt, ich könnte etwas tricksen
> 
> 10fach Blätter sollten aber wohl alle passen, oder?
> 
> mal schauen, was ich bestelle.....



jep, lochkreis muss einfach stimmen. kette 9fach geht auf 10fach bletter
kette 10fach auf 9fach blätter kann aber muss nicht gehen...

ansosnten kann man 24er 10fach kettenblätter sicher auf deien XT kurbel machen...


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

ok, dann werde ich wohl mal die Fühler ausstrecken


----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich wohl mal die Fühler ausstrecken




gibts ja genug die ned teuer sind...das kleine ist ja ned die welt


----------



## Fezza (1. August 2013)

Genau. werde mal schauen, wo ich was passendes zu passenden Konditionen erhalte 

So, jetzt geht's zum Geburtstagsbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Genau. werde mal schauen, wo ich was passendes zu passenden Konditionen erhalte
> 
> So, jetzt geht's zum Geburtstagsbier



da bin ich schon dran;-)))

prooost!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

Ich war schon beim Geburtstag vom Kumpel, wegen Luke nun aber daheim... nen feinen scotch gab es dennoch schon
Jetzt erstmal pizza!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

> Sag dem sprecher (Stephan) in duisburg nen schönen gruss. Ist nen gaaaaaanz guter kollege von mir...Skyder promotion...
> __________________



Marcel und ich werden den dann mal anhauen


----------



## Deleted 273749 (1. August 2013)

Moin Jungs....

Ich war heute, seit langem, mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs. Schön war es  
So wie es aussieht, geht es euch allen gut.

Ich verkomme immer mehr zur Pussie und trinke jetzt ein nettes Glas "Aperol-Sprizz" und genieße den schönen Sommerabend

Prost und euch einen schönen Abend

Gruß Maggus


----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

Mooooooooooin Maggus, lange nix von dir gelesen

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Deleted 273749 (1. August 2013)

Moin Philipp

den Sommer in Hamburg verbringe ich nicht so gerne vor dem Computer, bin irgendwie nur zum Schlafen in den eigenen 4 Wänden.... Mich macht die aktuelle Damenmode mit den kurzen Hosen und Röcken creazy und auch aus diesem Grund bin ich viel unterwegs!

Hier stimmen die Ladies mittlerweile ihre Schuhe mit der Farbe ihrer Unterhose ab


----------



## maddda (1. August 2013)

Verständlich, dass du da net so viel hier rumgammelst


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2013)

Ok: entschuldigt! Aber in zukunft musst du alles mit bildern belegen 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 273749 (1. August 2013)

Sorry Sascha, die Bilder die du sehen möchtest darf ich hier nicht zeigen.... Da sind die Schuhe Hautfarben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2013)

Ich glaub eher das du angst hast, das sich die farbe der haut um deine augen aendert, wenn du da fotos schiesst  *baem!*

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (2. August 2013)

Moin


----------



## Metrum (2. August 2013)

Moin ihr Zwei und der schlafende Rest!


----------



## Fezza (2. August 2013)

Morga!

Auch am Tag nach dem Nationalfeiertag mit Bier, Wurst und Feuerwerk muss man arbeiten....


----------



## unocz (2. August 2013)

Moin jungs,

Marcus schön das du dich auch mal wieder blicken lässt.
So jetzt gehts aber ab aufs bike


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
fleißig, fleißig......ich hoffe, das ich im Urlaub auch so zeitig aus dem Bett komme wie unsere Urlauber z.Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. August 2013)

Moinsen!


----------



## baloo (2. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Morga!
> 
> Auch am Tag nach dem Nationalfeiertag mit Bier, Wurst und Feuerwerk muss man arbeiten....



Hehe, ich mach den Brückentag und bin auf BikeTour!


----------



## Fezza (2. August 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> Hehe, ich mach den Brückentag und bin auf BikeTour!
> Anhang anzeigen 256320



Recht so! Ich "muss" normal arbeiten... FL halt 

Aber mach doch noch ein schönes Bild, dann bin ich etwas motivierter bei der Arbeit


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2013)

Maaahlzeit!
Hab' mir heute mal freigenommen.
Mit Radfahren wird's aber nix, obwohl das Wetter mehr als stimmt. Gestern hat sich meine KeFü aus unerfindlichen Gründen mitten auf der Runde gelockert. Damit muss sich dann auch die rechte Lagerschale gelockert haben. Das kann ich aber erst nach einem groooßen Frühstück beheben.


----------



## Metrum (2. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> fleißig, fleißig......ich hoffe, das ich im Urlaub auch so zeitig aus dem Bett komme wie unsere Urlauber z.Zeit



Jens, es hilft Haustiere mit in den Urlaub zu nehmen die einen morgens zeitig munter machen!  Habe dann aber nochmal geschlafen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2013)

Ach so ist das, da warst Du also nicht fleißig


----------



## maddda (2. August 2013)

Morgen!

Ich bin grad schon fleißig am Sachenpacken dran...gleich gehts dann nach Duisburg
Hoffe mal wir haben glück mit dem Wetter, morgen sind wohl Gewitter angesagt, aber wenigstens kalt wird es net, soviel is klar


----------



## onkel_doc (2. August 2013)

meine carbonfelgen sind da...

bilder folgen dann am abend...sind richtig breit die dinger...

erster blick verheisst gutes...schön verarbeitet und gerade sind sie auch...


----------



## maddda (2. August 2013)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (2. August 2013)

Sooo Packen feddich. Muss nur noch ins Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (2. August 2013)

Fahrt ihr im 2er ?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. August 2013)

8er


----------



## Fezza (2. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> meine carbonfelgen sind da...
> 
> bilder folgen dann am abend...sind richtig breit die dinger...
> 
> erster blick verheisst gutes...schön verarbeitet und gerade sind sie auch...



Das kann ich so bestätigen 

meine sind auch nach 3 Ausfahrten noch gerade


----------



## xmaxle (2. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> meine carbonfelgen sind da...
> 
> bilder folgen dann am abend...sind richtig breit die dinger...
> 
> erster blick verheisst gutes...schön verarbeitet und gerade sind sie auch...




Oh ich freu mich auf die Bilder. Das könnte wirklich was für mich sein 

Hab heute morgen erstmal herzhaft lachen müssen: 
*Immer wenn es mir mies geht, denke ich an die arme Sau die gerade was mit meiner Ex hat und schon geht es mir besser....*


----------



## Crimson_ (2. August 2013)

Jep, fand ich auch sehr gut!

Jetzt gehts los - nur noch die Räder aufs Auto und ab nach Duisburg


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2013)

Viel Spaß allen Duisburgfahrern und Betreuern......haltet die Augen auf. Ich habe gehört, das ein Tiger aus dem Zoo abgehauen ist und der immer noch frei im Zechengelände rumläuft


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2013)

man beachte die 39,2grad  herrlich!


----------



## brösmeli (2. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> "Übung Halt, Übung abgebrochen"
> 
> Schimpanso bringts hin, dass die Blätter mit demselben Lochkreis nicht austauschbar sind.......
> 
> ...



Ciao Fezza

Hast du gesehen, dass es von shimano eine neue xt kurbel für nünezwänzger gibt. 
Kettenblätter: 40 30 22
Günstig bei bike-import

Bin mir echt am überlegen ...
Bei langen aufstiegen im alpenraum möchte man halt nicht immer im pulsanschlagbereich fahren!


----------



## Fezza (2. August 2013)

Habe gelesen, dass sowas kommt, möchte aber zweifach fahren. Werde jetzt mind. ein 22er montieren, ansonsten falle ich bald vom Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. August 2013)

verstehe sowieso nicht warum die das 24er eingeführt haben. ich habe damals direkt das 22er von meiner alten Xt montiert. War leichter und hat eine breitere Bandbreite bereit gestellt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2013)

Ich auch nicht... Man fährt doch 3 Fach um die Bandbreite zu haben,.... Und dann ein 24 und ein 42er... Muss man nicht verstehen

So, heute einkaufen, training und dann LAN! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fezza (3. August 2013)

Morga!!
das war wohl ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.....

Heute ist Einkaufen mit meinem "Göttibuab" angesagt....


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
auf nach Seiffen zum MA.....Morgen Hitzeschlacht


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2013)

moin...verd seit ihr schon alle wieder wach???

heute gehts zu fuss und budi aufs stanserhorn...3h hoch und dann mit der cabriobahn runter...

einfache fahrt...34.- sfr.

schös tägli


----------



## Metrum (3. August 2013)

Du weißt doch Jens " Der frühe Vogel...". Bin auch schon harmonisch mit Prodigy im Ohr in den Sonnenaufgang gestartet! Muss hier immer früh raus, weil nachts Durchzug und morgens dann alles verrammeln! Habt nen schönen Tag und den WE Startern maximale Erfolge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2013)

Ich bin mit auch noch unschlüssig, was ich trainiere.... Aber ich glaub ich machte Fahrt Spiel mit kurzen spitzen und morgen länger auf ka..

Haut rein Jungs!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2013)

Bin wieder zurück, nachdem kurz nach dem Losfahren die Hydraulikleitung für Servolenkung und Niveauausgleich am Benz geplatzt ist und die Werkstatt nicht den passenden Rohrsatz am Lager hatte. Das Auto kann also erst nächste Woche repariert werden.
Somit fällt der Kultmarathon in Seiffen dieses Jahr für mich aus

Trotzdem, Glück im Unglück, es hätte mich auch nächstes WE auf der Fahrt nach Südtirol erwischen können.

Da werde ich jetzt meiner Ecke ne schöne Runde mit dem Tandem fahren.


----------



## maddda (3. August 2013)

Grüßt euch! Das rennen läuft seit 12 Uhr und es is hier verdammt heiß, aber macht schon ordentlich Bock! Marcel und ich haben jez unsere erste runde durch

Ich meld mich dann später nochmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2013)

Haut rein! Ich war jetzt ne runde voll bolzen.... Jetzt geht es grillen und zocken!

PS: der Typ in der Race Galerie ist ja wieder die show! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück, nachdem kurz nach dem Losfahren die Hydraulikleitung für Servolenkung und Niveauausgleich am Benz geplatzt ist und die Werkstatt nicht den passenden Rohrsatz am Lager hatte. Das Auto kann also erst nächste Woche repariert werden.
> Somit fällt der Kultmarathon in Seiffen dieses Jahr für mich aus
> 
> Trotzdem, Glück im Unglück, es hätte mich auch nächstes WE auf der Fahrt nach Südtirol erwischen können.
> ...




Wo gehst du hn im südtirol. Falls du bei vinschgaubike vorbeikommst sag matze nen schönen gruss...


----------



## BENDERR (3. August 2013)

oh leute.. draußen bestes wetter.. ich muss lernen und kann/will nicht aufs rad da meine rechte wade gut schmerzt.. fühlt sich an als wär da was kaputt


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> oh leute.. draußen bestes wetter.. ich muss lernen und kann/will nicht aufs rad da meine rechte wade gut schmerzt.. fühlt sich an als wär da was kaputt



oh oh, ned gut...

was meinst du was es ist???

Muskel???


----------



## BENDERR (3. August 2013)

ja. denke schon.. hab schon länger beim fahren gemerkt, dass die wade irgendwie "blockiert" ist oder so, aber das war nach ein paar min einfahren dann immer weg.

aber seit meinen intervallen am mittwoch ist es jetzt dauerhaft 
eigntl war für heute 4h+ geplant 


Zusatz:
der typ im cc-bike thread is klasse


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2013)

muskelfaserriss??? oder reizung???

ich denke da kommst nicht um ein MRI rum um genau zu wissen was es ist...


----------



## BENDERR (3. August 2013)

keine ahnung.. ich hab zwar letztes semester sportmedizin gehört, aber so genau kenn ich mich da leider auch nicht aus 
ich hoffe mal es geht nur in richtung reizung/überlastung.. das ist normal ja recht gut in den griff zu bekommen. 
montag gehts dann aufjedenfall mal zum arzt :/

warum bist du bei dem wetter eigntl nicht aufm bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2013)

heute morgen 1500hm auf den hausberg gelaufen...knapp 3h von zu hause aus.

ging ganz schön in die beine. Jetzt gerade zurück von einer hübschen motorradtour mit freundin und meiner harley

hat uns noch bischen verschifft. kleiner aber heftiger regenschauer...

jetzt hübsch nachtessen...


----------



## Fezza (3. August 2013)

Cool!!! Än Guata! 

hier hat es vor 30 Min zu regnen begonnen... Endlich etwas Abkühlung


----------



## maddda (3. August 2013)

Nabend Leute.
Hier isses etwas Kühler geworden, aber verdammt staubig, der Mist kriecht durch jede Ritze
Das Team läuft aber sehr gut und das Feld is immernoch sehr nah zusammen. Aktuell liegen wir immer zwischen Platz 19 und 12 von 120 Herren 8er Teams


----------



## maddda (3. August 2013)

Hier noch nen Bild:





Der Hochofen liegt direkt hinter unserem Fahrerlager


----------



## BENDERR (3. August 2013)

sehr geil!
glaub ich muss irgendwann auch mal n 24h rennen probieren..
hab eure zeiten schon auf der live-website verfolgt. gebt mal noch n bisschen gas. die anderen sind ja nicht weit weg


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2013)

ahhh da seid ihr. da war ich zur 24h wm solo... bis es mir alle ruecken wirbel rausgehauen hat... sche*** wenn man mit platten ne komplette rudne laufen muss :/

haut rein!


----------



## maddda (3. August 2013)

Zeiten werden jetzt schneller, weil die Strecke etwas gekürzt wurde.
 Die ganz langen Zeiten (54min) sind ein computerfehler die Zeitmessung offline stimmt und der Fehler wird wohl noch korrigiert.
24 h rennen sind schon geil, das is einfach unvergesslich
So ich muss mich mal langsam für die nächste runde feddich machen


----------



## maddda (4. August 2013)

Ich bin's nochma, vielleicht is ja jemand noch wach
Der Verabstalter hat anscheinend massive Probleme mit der Elektrik. Hier werden ständig bei allen Teams Runden falsch oder garnicht gewertet-.-
Ich hoffe das bekommen die noch gebacken


----------



## xmaxle (4. August 2013)

Viel Spaß euch Kinners !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. August 2013)

Gerade eben Marcel beim warmfahren... Es staubt immernoch wie Hölle


----------



## onkel_doc (4. August 2013)

moin...shit doch nicht erster...


----------



## Metrum (4. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin...shit doch nicht erster...



Wir haben dich trotzdem lieb Jens! 
Moin ihr 24h Fahrer und Rest!


----------



## Fezza (4. August 2013)

Guata Morga!!

Terrasse bereit für den Brunch mit Freunden....

Viel Spass beim Rennen!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
super Marathonwetter nach dem Regen, leider nicht für mich

Dummerweise habe ich Gestern alle Bilder von unserer Tour beim Kopieren von der Kamera gelöscht Es waren schöne 110km/1200Hm durchs Mühlental.....diesmal ohne Gewitter und Wolkenbruch

Die Spur das Grauens....Servo-Oel.




So ein 24h Rennen ist schon spannend......gutes Durchhalten weiterhin und das sich der Staub etwas legt.....da wird sich ja der Umweltminister freuen wenn so viele Sportlerlungen die Luft filtern.
Wegen Totalausfall der Elektronik wird das Rennen von Heute 14.00 bis Morgen 14.00 wiederholt



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wo gehst du hn im südtirol. Falls du bei vinschgaubike vorbeikommst sag matze nen schönen gruss...


 Wenn wir es irgendwie mit dem Auto schaffen, sind wir dann in Sexten....das liegt östlich von Brixen / Bruneck in den Dolomiten.
Das Vinschgau liegt weiter westlich, da wollen wir aber auch nochmal hin....es gibt noch jede Menge schöne Ecken, die wir noch nicht kennen.
Dem Matze hätte ich auf alle Fälle besucht und eine Tour gebucht....ist aber dieses Jahr zu weit weg.


----------



## InoX (4. August 2013)

moin.

Was los bei unsern 24h Fahrern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. August 2013)

Die sind Putt
Sind auf Platz 16 von 109 gestarteten Teams gelandet.
War schon gut schnell für ein Team, dass ursprünglich als Fun 8er geplant war


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2013)

Joa dat wa schon lustig 

Vorallendingen waren wir Materialtechnisch gut aufgestellt. So ne Lefty fährt sich schon edel


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Joa dat wa schon lustig
> 
> Vorallendingen waren wir Materialtechnisch gut aufgestellt. So ne Lefty fährt sich schon edel



OHA! Gab es Ersatz für das chips Vorderrad?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDERR (4. August 2013)

war ja klar, dass sascha das direkt kommentieren muss


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2013)

Habe ich doch gar nicht. Ich wundere mich nur wie er so kurzfristig zu einer kam.

Seine unvorstellbare Begeisterung endlich die einzig richtige Federgabel überhapt zu fahren, darf er durchaus selber verkünden

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2013)

Nöö der eine Kollege hatte ein aktuelles Flash und das passende Scalpel (seiner Freundin) dabei. Waren glaube ich jeweils XLR mit LO.
Dazu dann Reynolds Carbon Laufräder mit den neuen Schwalbe Thunder Bird.

Konnte denn ein bissel damit rumrollern - passenden Eggbeatern sei dank. Richtige Trails gabs aber ohnehin nicht, aber ging gut vorwärts und daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen 

Bin dann im Rennen einfach Tufo XC4 gefahren.


----------



## Metrum (4. August 2013)

Mal ne lustige Anzeige:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-auf-2-raedern/132568639-217-4250?ref=search


----------



## Fezza (5. August 2013)

Schöna, guata Morga!!!

Auf gehts! Die Arbeit ruft!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

moin...ja leider...bin auch schon im büro...


----------



## unocz (5. August 2013)

Moin mädels,
Achja urlaub und heute mittag gehts richtung lugano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2013)

bin auch schon wieder am coden... matze: lugano? bist du bis sonntag wieder in neustadt???
doc: kein bock auf marathon mit gescheiten trails?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
angenehme Temperaturen heute Morgen
  @Veikko, hast Du die Anzeige gefunden weil Du ein reifes und erfahrenes Kindermädchen gesucht hast?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bin auch schon wieder am coden... matze: lugano? bist du bis sonntag wieder in neustadt???
> doc: kein bock auf marathon mit gescheiten trails?


 
Oh nein. Im moment immer noch schmerzen bei ruppigen trails...

morgen zum arzt und dann mal schaun.

Hab mir gestern bei einem umfaller zu fuss wieder den arm mit dem ledierten ellenbogen verdreht.

hute wieder mehr schmerzen und ellenbogen ist leicht angeschwollen. könnte die gelenkskapsel sein...fu**ing schei**

ich könnt echt heuln im moment. Möchte einfach nur, dass ich wieder ohne schmerzen beim bike bin.

muss mich einfach jetzt in geduld üben. ich denke die saison kann ich langsam abhaken...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> Achja urlaub und heute mittag gehts richtung lugano


 
hat sich also erübrigt matze...ellenbogen wieder mehr am arsch...


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Morgen



> Hab mir gestern bei einem umfaller zu fuss wieder den arm mit dem ledierten ellenbogen verdreht.



Neein, was machst du für sachen?

Dann mal gute Besserung, hoffentlich is da net noch mehr Putt gegangen


----------



## InoX (5. August 2013)

4 Stunden schon geschafft.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Moin!

Och Jenso was machst denn? Gute Besserung.


----------



## unocz (5. August 2013)

Scheiss jens, ich denk an dich wenn ich da unter fahre, versprochen 

Ja sascha, ich werde pünktlich wieder zum sigma da sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2013)

mensch jens??? du bist ja noch fast ungeschickter als ich :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (5. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> muss mich einfach jetzt in geduld üben. ich denke die saison kann ich langsam abhaken...



das gefühl hab ich bei mir langsam auch..
eben beim arzt gewesen.. meint es wär die sehne überlastet/entzündet/gereizt.
ratschlag war: entzündungssalbe draufmachen, pause machen und wenns dann nicht besser wird soll ich mal zum orthopäden


----------



## Fezza (5. August 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das gefühl hab ich bei mir langsam auch..
> eben beim arzt gewesen.. meint es wär die sehne überlastet/entzündet/gereizt.
> ratschlag war: entzündungssalbe draufmachen, pause machen und wenns dann nicht besser wird soll ich mal zum orthopäden



Toll.... ich hasse solche "abwarten und Tee trinken"-Diagnosen

Hatte ich bei meinem Rücken vor 18 Monaten ähnlich.... Es wurde ein Gleitwirbel diagnostiziert.... Kein Heben oder Tragen von Gewichten über 30 Kilo mehr.... (zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich Bankdrücken mit 90, Kniebeugen mit 150 und Kreuzheben mit 160 Kilo gemacht)......

Im Januar zufälligerweise bei einem "Wirbensäulenmasseur" gewesen...

Jetzt kann ich wieder Kreuzheben und Kniebeugen sowie Bankdrücken (mit viel weniger Gewicht, aber es hält) und aufm Bike fühle ich mich auch besser, Knieschmerzen und Wadenkrämpfe sind weg 


Ich habe gelernt, immer eine 2te Meinung einzuholen


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ich habe gelernt, immer eine 2te Meinung einzuholen


 
Darum gehe ich ja nach basel in die spezklinik.

Im spital aarberg wussten sie eh nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2013)

Was machen eigentlich die Lungen unserer Duisburgfahrer? .....meiner Meinung nach hätte die Strecke bewässert werden müssen.
Auf den Bildern im IBC sieht das ja schlimm aus.....der Staub ist bestimmt auch nicht gesund

Jens, das wird schon wieder und in der Reha lernen sie Dir bestimmt auch das Laufen


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Also ich hab ungelogen eine halbe Stunde in der Dusche gebraucht um Beine und Arme zur normalen Hautfarbe zu bringen.
Mit dem Staub aus der Nase hätte man einen Sandkasten füllen können


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Also ich spüre da keine negativen auswirkungen...

Das mit dem bewässern auf 8km hätteste einfach nicht realisieren können.
Ausserdem war es auch so warm, dass, wenn du mal irgendwie Wasser ausgekippt hattest, es eh innerhalb von 5min wieder staubtrocken war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2013)

naja... das ist halt normal so... musst mal die bilder aus finale anschauen. da sieht es noch schlimmer aus. aber sauber gemacht junks!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

genau...gut gemacht...

und hei lieber trocken als seichnass...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2013)

Ich hätte es mir mit solchen Sprinkleranlagen aus der Landwirtschaft vorgestellt.......die an den schlimmsten Stellen und das Wasser aus irgendwelchen Flüssen/Bächen..
Bei den Dingern lässt sich auch der Schwenkbereich einstellen.

So finde ich es krass......über 24 Stunden den Drecks Kohlenstaub


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Im Prinzip nen guter ansatz, aber es gab nur schlimme Stellen


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Abgelichtet wurde ich zwischendurch auchmal







Bevor sich einer fragt, warum ich mit Buff fahre: Das Teil hab ich vor der runde immer Nass gemacht, dann bleib der Kopp wenigstens etwas kühl


----------



## Fezza (5. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Abgelichtet wurde ich zwischendurch auchmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann trägst es aber zu tief


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2013)

Kehlkopp


----------



## Metrum (5. August 2013)

Er hatte es vorher über den Kopf aber dadurch nichts mehr gesehen!


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Dann trägst es aber zu tief



Hals Kalt=Koppf Kalt


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Hab mich noch schnell vor Meldeschluss für den Nordenau-Marathon angemeldet.
Mit den intensiv Trainingskilometern von Duisburg sollte das gut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Wenn die Trophy Jungs wieder im Linzenzblock stehen dürfen können wir ja die Mördergruppe bilden


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Warum sind bei den Herren nur Topfahrer und allgemein 50% Holländer auf der Mitteldistanz?


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung^^Können wir nicht freiwillig unter Senioren1 fahren?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Die sind doch kaum langsamer


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Aber das sind mehr und die ham bestimmt auch deswegen mehr langsamere

Podium bei den Herren kann ich dir jez schon sagen: Müller, Möller und Trommer, da können wir wohl net ganz mitreden


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Der Trommer hat doch mit seiner Sis den Mixed 2er in Duisburg gewonnen.
Intravaia und Kamphaus sind auch mächtig stark...


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Der Trommer hat doch mit seiner Sis den Mixed 2er in Duisburg gewonnen.


Genau und in der Nutrixxionwertung isser auch verdammt gefährlich:
http://www.marathon-trophy.de/Wertung/Trophy2-13.htm

Und Pembaur is ja auch noch dabei...damit sind die Top 6 schonmal gesetzt^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die sind doch kaum langsamer



Eben, die ersten 30-50 gesamt sind meist 50:50 auf Elite und Senioren 1 verteilt...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Aber bei den Marathons in NRW gibt es insgesamt mehr Masters als Elite.
Zumindest uaf der Mitteldistanz, die meisten anderen Elitefahrer fahren Kurzdistanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2013)

Auf der Langstrecke fast nur Holländer


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Ma schaun ob Bekkenk wieder vor dem ersten der Mittelstrecke auf die große Runde einbiegt:


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2013)

Darum Neustadt! Geile trails. Mal sehen, vllt spekuliere ich drauf schneller als letztes Jahr zu sein,... Dann konnte der Akku der go pro für die Mitteldistanz reichen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fezza (6. August 2013)

Guata Morga allerseits!


Schläft hier noch alles?!

heute abend ist wieder Hundeschule für Frau und Hund, sowie biken für Herrchen und Sultan angesagt.... 22er Kettenblatt bestellt, sollte morgen kommen.....


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

morgäää...bin im büro...bald in basel...und hoffentlich bald gescheiter...


----------



## Fezza (6. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> morgäää...bin im büro...bald in basel...und hoffentlich bald gescheiter...



Uaaaaa, Basel 

Na dann hoffen wir, dass du was lernst

habe die erste von 8,4 Stunden auch bereits "abgearbeitet"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Jens, auf das es Hell wird am Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

so, zurück im büro...bischen geschockt aber mit einer diagnose eines spezialisten.

OP termin ist am 16. aug. beim gleichen arzt der die sabine spitz operiert hat.

Bei wirds eine offene teilfixation des trizeps am rechten oberarm werden

Da er nichts von bleibenden sachen gesprochen hat denke ich wird es mal irgendwann wieder gut kommen. Nach der OP gibts 6 wochen zwangspause...d.h. keine arbeit.

wie lange ich ned biken darf hab ich erst gar ned gefragt...ich war zu geschockt.

2 monaten denek ich mal...aufbau aufm strassenbike wirds dann geben und training auf dem spinning und Tacx.

Binn gerade bischen am boden zerstört. Tanja und ich hatten noch so einiges vor diese saison und das fällt jetzt alles ins wasser.  

Muss mich jetzt in geduld üben und froh sein dass alles wieder gut kommt.

Das gute ist ich darf noch bis zur OP biken...kann nicht mehr kaputt gehen als es schon ist, meinte er. ein schwacher trost, den ich vielleicht noch bischen geniessen werde.


----------



## Fezza (6. August 2013)

Du arme Sau!!¨

Das wird schon wieder! Habe bei meinem Rücken auch erst gedacht, ich könne nie wieder trainieren

jetzt radelst noch 2 Wochen was das Zeug hält (oder eben nicht) und danach musst wohl oder übel mit deiner Freundin und dem Hund spazieren 

Ich nehme an, du wirst kein Sportverbot, sondern "lediglich" Bikeverbot haben, oder?

Drücke dir jedenfalls sämtliche Daumen, dass es schnell aufwärts geht!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Kopf hoch, jetzt hast Du erst einmal die Richtung in die es geht.
Wenn Du Dich an die verordnete Ruhe hältst und den Sommer mit anderen schönen Aktivitäten verbringst.....wird alles wieder gut.
So kannst Du in der nächsten Saison wieder voll angreifen.
Vielleicht werden es auch noch ein paar schöne Herbsttouren.

Nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch waren auch alle Pläne der Saison im Eimer.....aber es kommt immer wieder ein neues Jahr

Tanja und Du.....Ihr werdet schon Alternativen finden, die Euch auch Spaß machen


----------



## maddda (6. August 2013)

Moin!


Das sind ja keine guten Nachrichten
Dann genieß noch das Biken bis zur OP


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

die planung für nächstes jahr läuft schon wieder auf hochturen...

es kotzt mich einfach an, dass man alle bilder nicht schon am anfang seriös anschaut und dann sich ein bild und diagnose stellt.

habe gerade andere bilder mit abrisse und teilabrisse des trizeps gsehen. auch da sind knochenstücke hinten am ellenbogen weg...wie bei mir. da müssen doch die alarmglocken leuten.

So, nicht nachtragend sein...nach dem ersten schock gehts vorwärts. Bin ja schon am nächsten projekt dran. 

Mein ziel, endlich ein stahlhardtail unter 10kg zu bringen mit federgabel.

danke für die aufmunternten worte. habe ja genug berge vor der haustüre die ich besteigen kann und mein budi wird dabei auch freude haben...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXIF6_CjLbQ"]Hobie Mirage Tandem Island - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m04PS9XDqFI"]TANDEM ISLAND XTREME - YouTube[/nomedia]

Alternativsportart für Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

jens da würde mir sicher noch der mast an den kopf knallen oder ich würde ersaufen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

.....ev. beim zweiten Video.....hab noch eins dazugetan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2013)

ab haken und nach vorne schauen!


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Es geht ab wie sau!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2013)

Die Gabel hab ich auch  

Dämpft gut und geht aber auch vorwärts!


----------



## mete (6. August 2013)

Und biegt sich beim Bremsen gar beängstigend nach hinten


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2013)

Aber niemals so viel die Phython am Crosser


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Und biegt sich beim Bremsen gar beängstigend nach hinten



Habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet. Bis jetzt wars aber sehr angenehm. 
Mangelnde Steifigkeit könnte ich aber bis jetzt noch nie feststellen. Alle reden davon und mir ists egal.


----------



## xmaxle (6. August 2013)

@ Marcel: Paypal mach ich morgen fertig.

@ Sascha: Du fährst doch auch nen relativ kurzen -17° Vorbau an der Lefty und einen 31,8mm Flatlenker oder ? Kommt da ein 80mm noch am Leftyrohr vorbei ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2013)

Das Kinder rad gefällt mit sehr gut. Jetzt noch ein solo Blatt und es ist ner krasse uphill Maschine! 

Wieso kurz? 110mm und -17 grad. Nen 100er hasste ich auch mal dran, da war noch Luft. So aus dem Bauch würde ich behaupten, 80mm gehen. Aber keine Garantie.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Kinder rad gefällt mit sehr gut. Jetzt noch ein solo Blatt und es ist ner krasse uphill Maschine!
> 
> ...



Das aus deinem Mund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2013)

Tja! Damit hast du nicht gerechnet

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

ich finds schauderhaft... um jeden preis back to the roots... geht ger ned...hier darfs ich aussprechen...twenty sixer wixer...


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Solltest du auch mal machen. Schult die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Muss jetzt auch nochmal *hier* nachhaken, Philipp.
Die Gabel ist fürn Stahlrahmen? Willst du dann das Fusion zerlegen und nur
Stahl mit starrer Gabel fahren?


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Jap. Das Fusion wird zerlegt und dann kommt alles an folgenden Rahmen. Der Wird dann mein Hauptrad. Zweit und DrittrÃ¤der kann ich mir aufbauen wenn ich einen Job habe.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=643045


Es steht allerdings nicht fest dass das Rad starr bleibt. Die Gabel soll lediglich ein Langzeittest sein. Ob ich die Magura so lange hier liegen bleibt weiÃ ich allerdings nicht. Immer mal was neues ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Und das Geld (gewÃ¼nschte 180 â¬ inklusive neuem Ãlwechsel und neuen Staubdichtungen) fÃ¼r die Gabel kÃ¶nnte derzeit nicht schaden.


----------



## mete (6. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet. Bis jetzt wars aber sehr angenehm.
> Mangelnde Steifigkeit könnte ich aber bis jetzt noch nie feststellen. Alle reden davon und mir ists egal.



Naja, ich wiege ja jetzt nicht so viel und das nach hinten biegen sieht nur ungünstig aus, störender ist jedoch, dass sich die Gabel dabei auch ziemlich verdreht, weshalb man ab und an mal heftiger Gegenlenken muss. Halten wird sie schon, wiegt ja ein Kilo das Ding 

Hab übrigens auch noch eine Cromoto mit knapp 200mm Schaft und 445mm EBH abzugeben, wenn die einer braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2013)

Auf dem Bild sieht's echt gut aus mit der Starrgabel (tat es auf den Bildern in der Wohnung nämlich nicht ganz so).
Warst du danach noch 'ne Runde im Sandkasten dahinter fahren?


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Hab mir nen Pumptrack im Kasten gebaut.
 @mete: ich wiege etwa 70 kg. Vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal mit Singletrailer kritisch.


----------



## mete (6. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab mir nen Pumptrack im Kasten gebaut.
> @_mete_: ich wiege etwa 70 kg. Vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal mit Singletrailer kritisch.



Ich wieg' vielleicht 72kg. Aber wie gesagt, nervt nur irgendwie, kritisch ist es denke ich auch bei 90kg noch nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal mit Singletrailer kritisch.



Ich setz' mich hinten rein!


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

mach das. Könnten aber auch nen Kasten einpacken.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2013)

Wir können auch zu zweit hinten sitzen. Und du vorn auf dem Rad.


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

hm... aber wenn du den kasten in dich umfüllst wird der Trailer ja gar nicht leichter


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2013)

Wenn er wegen schlechten Fahrstils kotzen muss allerdings schon!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Solltest du auch mal machen. Schult die Fahrtechnik.



keine sprüche wegen meiner fahrtechnik ansonsten kommst mal bei mir vorbei und wir fahren trails vor denen schaudert es dir


----------



## InoX (6. August 2013)

Bin da recht hemmungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin da recht hemmungslos.



so muss es sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal mit Singletrailer kritisch.


Obacht junger padawan! Irgend wann wirst auch du die vorzuege einer gabel zu schaetzen lernen, die auch wirklich dahin faehrt, wo du hin lenkst.
Doch bis dahin musst du erst noch lernen, wo du ueberhaupt hin wollen sollst 

He Doc: ganzschoen aufmuepfig, das junge geschmeiss


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so muss es sein...



... und die Ergebnisse sind ja bekannt.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

Moin Jungs,

irgendwie ist das hier ganz schön dröge und sachlich geworden...

Wo sind die Weiber, das Bier und der Spaß geblieben?

Also... Ein wenig mehr Porno bitte!

Gruß aus der Herbertstraße
Maggus


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Bei Fahrtechnik halte ich mich raus.....besser als ich fährt eh keiner


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> irgendwie ist das hier ganz schön dröge und sachlich geworden...
> 
> ...


 
Moin, .........du musst doch mal gesättigt sein......so lange wie Du jetzt schon Hamburg unsicher machst.


----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin, .........du musst doch mal gesättigt sein......so lange wie Du jetzt schon Hamburg unsicher machst.



Wieso?!
Der Maggus braucht das Geld - sonst würde er doch nicht in der Herbertstraße stehen!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

genau!!!! und darum...schnell schaun bevor es der mod wegfegt...



























duck und wech...


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin, .........du musst doch mal gesättigt sein......so lange wie Du jetzt schon Hamburg unsicher machst.



Ich bin schon so lange vom Kiez weg, bin brav und solide geworden... Aber irgendwie schlummert der böse Bube noch immer in mir

Und für Spaß, dumme Sprüche und hübsche 
Bilder bin ich immer zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2013)

Endlich habe ich mal ein eigenes Aufbauthema. Und wie spannend es beginnt


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> genau!!!! und darum...schnell schaun bevor es der mod wegfegt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Doc ist der Größte!!!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso?!
> Der Maggus braucht das Geld - sonst würde er doch nicht in der Herbertstraße stehen!



Ich habe mir extra die Beine für dich rasiert....


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

ach ja und kein technikthema mehr nach 2000 uhr...

feddisch is und hei man könnte ja mal wieder über was lustiges tratschen...

ja maggus wir verstehen uns


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

und noch was wir führen wieder endlich mal wieder das 

G8 ein...wenn man geht...

ich wünsche euch aus diesem grunde ne gute nacht und träumt was schönes...

maggus must dich wieder mehr hier blicken lassen..es ist ned alles verloren gegangen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wieso?!
> Der Maggus braucht das Geld - sonst würde er doch nicht in der Herbertstraße stehen!


 


hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra die Beine für dich rasiert....


 
Dürfen da auch Kerle selber Geld erwirtschaften, ich dachte das dürfen dort nur die Weiber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ach ja und kein technikthema mehr nach 2000 uhr...
> 
> feddisch is und hei man könnte ja mal wieder über was lustiges tratschen...
> 
> ja maggus wir verstehen uns



Joh, die Technik nach 20:00 wird überbewertetet... Ich stehe a auf den täglichen Post von Oliver Flesch! Der findet meinen Geschmack

http://oliver-flesch.com/2012/08/06/erotik-80/

Prost


----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dürfen da auch Kerle selber Geld erwirtschaften, ich dachte das dürfen dort nur die Weiber



Na wenn sich der Maggus zurecht macht ist da kein Unterschied zu erkennen. 

Nacht Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Gn8, Doc.....haben Dich die Bilder scharf gemacht


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dürfen da auch Kerle selber Geld erwirtschaften, ich dachte das dürfen dort nur die Weiber



Ne, ne, ne... Dort dürfen nur keine Damen zum glotzen rein! Dort gibt es auch Männer, die sich zur Frau "umgebaut" haben... Jedem sein Fetisch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Aaaaaaahhh, die Richtung stimmt ja schon annähernd wieder......


...werd´s mal weiter beobachten! 


Servus @ all!


Moin *HH*ler ! 
Bin gerade am Lesen im tollen Büchlein!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Maggus, du darfst ruhig öfter den Oliver Flesch zitieren.....ich denke mal der Doc steht gleich wieder auf


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

ja ja  Jens...immer mitdabei...die jugend jetzt aber ab ins bett


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Maggus, du darfst ruhig öfter den Oliver Flesch zitieren.....ich denke mal der Doc steht gleich wieder auf




Seine FB-Seite:


http://www.facebook.com/wahrermann?ref=ts&fref=ts

Für die FB Verweigerer werde ich es auch gerne weiter hier posten.... Aber pssst und nicht weitersagen

Moin TT


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Moin Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2013)

moin und endgültig tschüüüüüssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Du liest Bücher Maggo?!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du liest Bücher Maggo?!



Moin Veiggo,

ich habe ihn dazu gezwungen... Seine rechtschreipschweche wahr ja nich weider zu ertragen!


----------



## maddda (6. August 2013)




----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Was fürn Buch?
So eins?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (6. August 2013)

So Ladies, ich springe auch in die Falle... Euch schöne Träume!

Bis die Tage

GN8


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2013)

Gn8, Marcus...ich werde noch ein bissl bei Herrn Flesch stöbern


----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Nacht Marcus!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

So, ServuZ erneut. War eben mit dem Bikemarkt beschäftigt....

Jemand Interesse an einem Scott Spark?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was fürn Buch?
> So eins?




Nö!

DAS HIER

Hallo Veikko, Jense´ und Philipps´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Das Buch klingt interessant. Ich dachte du hast nur Bücher die im Schlafzimmer versteckt werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Was denkst du von mir??


----------



## Metrum (6. August 2013)

Musst du nicht ins Bett oder hast du frei?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. August 2013)

Doch, doch, gehe gleich.
Versuche meine alten Gewohnheiten -_3h Schlaf reichen_- gerade abzulegen. 

Freitag habe ich frei.

Bei dir alles gut?


----------



## Metrum (7. August 2013)

Naja, zumindest immer besser. 3 h Schlaf ist wenig!!! Ich schlafe seit ca. sechs Wochen nicht vor 3:00 ein, egal wann ich zu Bett gehe. Hätte nie gedacht wie nervig Schlafstörungen sein können. Manchmal komm ich mir da vor wie lebendig begraben. 
Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit und Lust habe schick ich mal ne PN.
Und jetzt ab ins Bettchen Maggo!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2013)

Würde mich freuen über eine PN! 
Bin z.Zt. auch abends oft eingespannt...., irgendwas ist immer.

Also. GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. August 2013)

Nacht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2013)

Schlaft gut Männer.....ich hatte eben schon ne Runde im Sessel


----------



## Fezza (7. August 2013)

Guata Morga!!

soeben gefrühstückt.... Müsli mit Milch und ein Glas O-Saft....

jetzt ab ins Büro


----------



## onkel_doc (7. August 2013)

Man HU du bisch au immer dä erscht...

Moin...


----------



## Fezza (7. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Man HU du bisch au immer dä erscht...
> 
> Moin...



Morga Jens!! 

Jeder tut, was es kann 

Heieiei, hier gewittert es wie Sau! gestern nur kurz, heute heftig


----------



## xmaxle (7. August 2013)

Guade Morgen !


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2013)

Morgen! Heute geht's mal etwas später zur Arbeit


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bis jetzt hatten wir noch Glück mit dem Unwetter......nur ein paar entwurzelte Bäume.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2013)

Moinsen!

Da fällt mir gerade noch was fürn Sascha vom Wochenende ein. Muss wohl in der Wechselzone passiert sein, dem Kumpel mit Flash.
Er wird doof von der Seite angemacht mit Blick auf DIE Gabel: 

- "Und DAS hält?"

er schaut den anderen Fahrer an, Typ 100Kg mit RS Sid WorldCup

- "Aha, und das hält?!" 

War wohl gut, dass er dann schnell auf die Strecke musste


----------



## maddda (7. August 2013)

Wie Geil


Morgen erstmal!

ICh versuch mich grad als Teilzeitblindfisch...gestern sind mir die Kontaktlinsen ausgegangen und Nachschub kommt erst heute nammitach. Vorm PC Sitzen geht aber

Duisburg war überigens das erste Rennen, nachdem ich die ROlle mit nem Gartenschlauch saubermachen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2013)

Keine Brille? 

Meine Rolle staubt übrigens auch. Duisburgfeeling für zuhause 

Hoffe auf ein Packerl von bike24, das neue Laufrad ist egal, wichtig sind die gelben Mavic Socken


----------



## maddda (7. August 2013)

Ne Brille hab ich nicht, ich hab noch nichtmal nen Personalausweis...Die Kunst am Leben ist auf die notwendigen Sachen zu verzichten und auf die nicht notwendigen zu Freuen, wie zum Beispiel Gelbe Mavicsocken oder Laufräder


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2013)

Wie kein Perso? 
Überall mit Reisepass oder wie? 

Gelbe Mavic Socken wollte ich immer haben. Irgendwie hatte bike24 alles was ich brauchte zu einem guten Preis


----------



## maddda (7. August 2013)

> Wie kein Perso?
> Überall mit Reisepass oder wie?


Jup brauchte den mal vor Jahren um nach Amerika zu kommen und als der damals beantragt wurde galt glaub ich noch der Kinderausweis


----------



## maddda (7. August 2013)

Gestern hab ich mal das eine 26er HR ausgespeicht und jez mall die Nabe ausgewogen:






Schon an der HR Nabe gehen dann an dem anderen LRS 83gr im vergleich zur Dirty Flea runter
Sub 1500gr für den Satz werden es auf jedenfall Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein Paar Teile verkauft bekommen, damit ich Felgen usw kaufen kann


----------



## Fezza (7. August 2013)

Schön leicht das Teil!!!!

Habe am Mittag ein 22er Kettenblatt mit 14 und einen Flaha mit 42 erhalten.... Pic will follow


----------



## Crimson_ (7. August 2013)

Auf die Tunes bin ich neidisch. Aber alleine so viel für die Naben ausgeben - ich weiß nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2013)

ist die tune denn kack aehm knackfrei?


----------



## maddda (7. August 2013)

Die Tunenaben sind schon seit Jahren knackfrei.

TUne hat irgendwann vor 2-3 Jahren angefangen 17mm statt 15mm Achsen einzubauen, seitdem sind die Problemlos. Die mit 17mm Achse erkennt man am Blauen freilauf, die 15mm Freiläufe waren Rot.

Bei den 17mm Achsen gab es mal eine Charge die geknackt hat, da war etwas zu wenig Fett im Freilauf. Das lies sich dann aber mit wenigen Handgriffen beheben.. 
Jetzt sind die aber völlig Problemlos.

Deswegen gilt bei Tune: Blauer Freilauf=Problemlos; Roter=Finger Weg



> Auf die Tunes bin ich neidisch. Aber alleine so viel für die Naben ausgeben - ich weiß nicht.



Naja sie sind leicht, Tune is verdammt Kulant und die Haltbarkeit ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. August 2013)

Bei der Maßhaltigkeit musste tune bestimmt nicht mal den Nabenkörper bearbeiten um die 17 mm Achse zu verbauen.


----------



## Metrum (7. August 2013)

Nabend Männer!

Habe heute mal paar Gänge entfernt. 

URL=http://ww[w.pic-upload.de/view-20331031/IMG_1960.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2013)

Nabend Veikko,
hattest Du Langeweile oder warst Du im Urlaub jeden Tag im Kraftraum,
damit kommst Du doch keinen Berg raufgefahren. Das Bike sieht gut und leicht aus, aber richtig praktisch ist es nicht mehr, außer Du willst es immer hoch in die Wohnung tragen.
Wenn es so bleibt könnten noch die großen Kabelhalter am Rahmen ab.
Vorher hat es mir aber auch sehr gut gefallen.
Baust Du Dir mit den übrigen Teilen ein Fully auf?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2013)

Nabend @ all!

*@Veikko*

Sag mal was zu den Reifen auf deinem Bike, bitte!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2013)




----------



## Metrum (7. August 2013)

Naja Jens, war so ne Mischung aus allem. Langweile, Lust, die vorhandenen Teile und die fehlende Zuneigung zu 29ern. Werde es wohl wirklich wieder verkaufen und mir noch ein 26er Fully aufbauen mit dem man flink unterwegs ist. Meine bisherigen Fullys waren ja eher Panzer wo der Antrieb durch den Dämpfer nach hinten verschwandt.

Marco, also ich bin mit den Reifen sehr zufrieden, obwohl sie mir bissel zu schmal ausfallen. Sie sind auf jeden Fall recht schnell und Seitenhalt haben sie trotzdem. Fahre sie mit Schlauch, weil ich ja bissel durchprobiert hatte, und daher auch mit mehr Druck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. August 2013)

moin

Heute fahre ich mal mit dem Auto zur Arbeit. Hat diese Nacht sehr doll geregnet und Gewittert. Erstmal alles anschauen bevor ich mich da mit dem Rad raustraue.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2013)

Ich werde mich nach der Arbeit ordentlich einsauen, denke ich  Heute Nacht war's aber auch übel mit dem Gewitter.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2013)

Moin zusammen...
  @Veikko
Warum hast dus ned zuerst mit 1x10 versucht???

schade, dass du ned warm wirst mit dem 29er...
Du musst das ganze einfach positiv sehen und denken dann klappts mit dem 29er...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade noch was fürn Sascha vom Wochenende ein. Muss wohl in der Wechselzone passiert sein, dem Kumpel mit Flash.
> Er wird doof von der Seite angemacht mit Blick auf DIE Gabel:
> ...



Voellig uebersehen. Voll geil! Auf so ne Antwort kam ich noch net


----------



## mete (8. August 2013)

Moin, hab' mich doch mal für ganz schwarz entschieden, buntig machen kann man ja immer noch:


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Moin!

An so einem schwarzen Rad kommen die Dugasts immernoch am besten


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bin eben seit langem mal wieder mit Regenjacke zur Arbeit gefahren, war aber nicht viel kühler.

  @_Veikko_, auf keinen Fall das 29er verkaufen.....einfach 9 o. 10 Gänge dran (wenn es in Deiner Gegend reicht) und die schnellen Heizerrunden damit genießen
Für´s hügligere Gelände baust Du Dir ein leichtes Fully auf....gute Teile dafür hast Du doch noch da.

  @_Matthias_, ziemlich schwarz der Crosser......Farbe muss jetzt der Fahrer bringen


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

> An so einem schwarzen Rad kommen die Dugasts immernoch am besten



Ach hör mir auf mit Dugasts...ich find die soo geil!  
Ich glaub  ich muss diesen Winter noch einen dritten LRS aufbauen


----------



## BENDERR (8. August 2013)

ich glaub du hast da noch ein paar teile vergessen!!!

sieht aber schon scharf aus 
aber wolltest du nicht cantis verbauen?

ps: moin!

(heute letzte klausur für mich [für dieses semester]   )


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

> (heute letzte klausur für mich [für dieses semester]   )



Sauber! Das gefühl finde ihc immer so geil, wenn alles rum ist...hab am 12.8 die letzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (8. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sauber! Das gefühl finde ihc immer so geil, wenn alles rum ist...hab am 12.8 die letzte



Die Letzte ist immer die Schönste! hatte am 18.6. die Diplomarbeit einer 3-jährigen Weiterbildung..... richtig herrlich

Wünsche viel Erfolg!!

Die Dugast sind superschön! zum Glück hab' ich keine Verwendung für die Dinger 

Ach ja, GUATA MORGA!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Fürs MTB?


----------



## BENDERR (8. August 2013)

ach schön wärs.. 
hab dann aber leider nur eine woche frei, dann 4 wochen praktikum.. anschließend muss ich noch den praktikumsbericht bis oktober fertig machen und ende oktober schreib ich dann wahrscheinlich noch eine nachklausur.. 

meine gabel ist übrigens wieder auf den weg zu mir.. oder irgend ein paket von canyon jedenfalls.
hatte sie ja dorthin geschickt, die haben sie dann natürlich direkt zu rock shox weitergeschickt und nachdem dann 2,5 wochen nix passiert ist kam gestern eine mail, dass canyon ein paket an mich abgesendet hat.. ohne eine angabe was jetzt mit der gabel gemacht wurde 
bin mal gespannt,.. sollte heute eintreffen ^^


----------



## mete (8. August 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast da noch ein paar teile vergessen!!!
> sieht aber schon scharf aus
> aber wolltest du nicht cantis verbauen?



Ja, der Rest sollte wohl heute kommen, hoffe ich. Naja, Cantis...Mini Vs..Felgenbremsen halt. Die FRM DP4 Mini lagen halt noch herum und außerdem bremsen sie gut und sehen annehmbar aus. Zur Not muss ich eben noch einen Satz Avid Shorty besorgen, wenn's mir zu sehr schleift.


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fürs MTB?



Wofür sonst...
Hatte gedacht ein Trainings LRS (Den der jetzt drin ist), einen Marathon LRS(Tune Naben) und einen 24h und CC Renn LRS mit Dugast....mal schauen bis nächste Saison könnte ich das hinbekommen.


War gerade überigens total verwirrt von der Dirty Flea, die Nabe läuft nur weich, wenn sie eingespannt ist


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Wie dekadent. 
Aber bei superlight-bikeparts gibts den Flying Doctor "schon" fürn Hunni.

Wie eingespannt? Im Rahmen?
Ich meine die Nabe soll ja unter Belastung gut laufen.


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

jup genau im Rahmen.

Wenn man so die achse dreht(mit Freilauf) läuft die irgendwie etwas rau. Sobald man das Teil in den Zentrierständer einspannt und dann mal mit dem Schraubenzieher horcht is ruhe


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2013)

sooo ich hab mir gerade 2x 42er mifir ritzel und ne neue kette bestellt... will so ne riesen kassette nun doch mal ausprobieren 
dann sollte ich damit auch durch die alpen kommen 
ich bin gespannt, wie das schaltet und sich faehrt... mal sehen.


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

Was haste denn genau bestellt? Leonardi racing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Nee von mirfe hier ausm Forum.


----------



## mete (8. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Was haste denn genau bestellt? Leonardi racing?



Schrub er doch: Mirfe (Typ aus dem IBC der 42er Einzelritzel fertig). Problem: mit vorhandener 11-36er Kassette eine brauchbare und schaltbare Abstufung finden. Imho ist da mindestens ein Gangsprung viel zu groß und die Schaltgassen passen auch nicht mehr wirklich. Das Leonardi-Konzept finde ich durchdachter, aber Aluritzel an der Kassette wiederum suboptimal. Vielleicht kommt von Shimano mal was Sinnvolles.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2013)

alu hat sram ja auch am groessten. aber mal sehen. ist ja bei mir nur am epic gedacht und da verteilt es sich auf 2 kassetten und eher race only. im training fahre ich eh meist das zaboo mit 1x9 auf ner shimano 11/34.

die abstufung muss ich mal schauen. ich werde wohl erstmal entweder das 15 oder das 17er ruaswerfen. mal sehen, was besser passt. mit den spruengen bin ich glaub ich net sooo sensiebel, wie andere. aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

> Mirfe



Ich dachte das wäre nen Tippfehler

Naja aber bei der Leonardi sind ja nur die großen ritzel aus Alu, man fährt ja auch die gro0ßen KBs aus alu und die halten auch einigermaßen...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Stimmt, bei Sascha weißt nie so genau


----------



## mete (8. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die abstufung muss ich mal schauen. ich werde wohl erstmal entweder das 15 oder das 17er ruaswerfen. mal sehen, was besser passt. mit den spruengen bin ich glaub ich net sooo sensiebel, wie andere. aber wir werden sehen.



Ich würde das 19er rauswerfen. Die sinnvollste Alternative, die ich mir überlegt hatte, war aber, das 11er gegen ein 12er zu tauschen (also genauer: 11-13-15-17-19 durch 12-14-16-18 tauschen, die Ritzel gibt es bei den 11-32er Kasetten). Die Schaltgassen blieben erhalten, in der Mitte der Kassette gäbe es kein "Übersetzungsloch" und die Bandbreite wäre trotzdem 25% größer, als bei 11-36T. Man müsste dann halt vorn ein ca. 10% größeres KB montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

Mhh mir erscheint die Lösung von leonardi da noch am besten


----------



## mete (8. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mhh mir erscheint die Lösung von leonardi da noch am besten



Mir auch. Das größte Ritzel aus Alu fände ich auch okay, aber 3 oder 4...die verschleißen mir für deutlich über 100,- dann wahrscheinlich doch zu schnell.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo ich hab mir gerade 2x 42er mifir ritzel und ne neue kette bestellt... will so ne riesen kassette nun doch mal ausprobieren
> dann sollte ich damit auch durch die alpen kommen
> ich bin gespannt, wie das schaltet und sich faehrt... mal sehen.


eben entdeckt.... 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...assetten-Adapter::18532.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2013)

jap, aber da bin ich mit mifre noch mit 2ritzeln + xt kette billiger 
brauche ja 2, da ich ja fuers epic 2 lrs habe und nur einen umbauen geht ja wegen der kettenlaenge net.

ich probieres mal aus. kann sogar sein, das ich noch ein gutes 16er ritzel @home habe. hab ja fuer so spaesse extra noch ne krustelkiste mit ritzeln rumfahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. August 2013)

Mein mirfe geht unmontiert an Flo. Habe umgeplant...
Gefertigt ist es top!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2013)

stimmt, du hattest ja auch eins. ich bin nur am ueberlegen, ob ich es wenn es kommt noch fix eloxieren lassen soll...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2013)

Ich würde es alufarben lassen.....wenn es Alu pur ist ......passend zum Epic


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Oida, laut bike24 Shop sind keine Revos mehr in 292mm lieferbar. Mal schnell ne Anfrage rausgeschickt ob sie die nicht mit 294mm "auffüllen" können.

Sonst muss ich am Samstag mit Tufo an den Start...


----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

bestell doch bei bike 24


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. August 2013)

Ach verdammt, dachte du hättest bei BC bestellt

Und wie siehts mit dlight aus?...nagut is jez wahrscheinlich eh zu spät


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2013)

Völlig wumpe. Wenn die heut nimmer losschicken, kann ich es ohnehin morgen nicht aufbauen.


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Guata Tag!

....haben hier schon wieder alle Wochenende???


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

net wirklich... aber naechste woche frei


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> ....haben hier schon wieder alle Wochenende???



Ich ja  Hab' wegen einiger Erledigungen mal freigenommen.


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich ja  Hab' wegen einiger Erledigungen mal freigenommen.



 recht so, frei, wem frei gehört

Beim aktuellen Wetter, kann ich ganz gut arbeiten, da muss ich nicht zwingend Zuhause sein

Ist aber schon herrlich, nicht um sechs am morgen schon zu schwitzen


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. August 2013)

Ach, das Wetter ist nach zwei nicht so schönen Tagen wieder in Ordnung. Da werde ich mich definitiv aufs Rad setzen. Auch wenn ich dann vielleicht die Lieferung des Cyclocross-Rahmens verpasse.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Moin!

Ich darf zwischen den Lernpausen aufs Rad


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Bei mir ist heute Kraftraum angesagt 

Eisen stemmen anstatt Alu, Gummi und Carbon bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

ich muss mir jetzt auch mal ne langhantel fuer kniebeugen und kreuzheben holen... studio bekomem ich zeitlich net hin. aber die hantel in keller und 2-3 woche nach dem heimfahren 2-3 serien bekomme ich unter. warm bin ich dann auch...


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich muss mir jetzt auch mal ne langhantel fuer kniebeugen und kreuzheben holen... studio bekomem ich zeitlich net hin. aber die hantel in keller und 2-3 woche nach dem heimfahren 2-3 serien bekomme ich unter. warm bin ich dann auch...



Das macht sicher Sinn!! 

Das Problem sind da vielfach die Kosten  Gewichte sind schweineteuer  und für Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben brauchst doch etwas..... 


Kreuzheben geht aber auch gut mit Kurzhanteln oder Harrassen, mit sandgefüllten Flaschen 









Wenn du drei hast, kannst auf einen draufstehen und links und rechts je einen heben..... 


..... Kniebeugen mit "Frau aufm Rücken" gehen auch ordentlich in die Beine, selbst wenn diese recht leicht ist 


Irgendwann schaust dann so (natürlich nicht so hübsch) aus....


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

hihi  gute tipps.
ich dachte halt eine stange + scheiben mit ~60kg... die gibts fuer <100euro. ich denk das reicht erstmal.
was mich nur "iritiert" beinpresse im studio mache ich normal mit 250... aber ich glaub net, das ich freie kniebeugen mit 150kg machen sollte. mit meiner koordination mache ich mir da alles putt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. August 2013)

Mahlzeit Männer,
fangt an ein Haus zu bauen......da hat man Training ohne Ende


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

alles richtig... aber schnell macht nur 2-3x koerpergewicht beinpresse... das ist das problem :/

ich gruebel immer, wo ich [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Body-Solid-GLPH-1100-Beinpresse-Hackenschmidt/dp/B0028O9ADE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376038585&sr=8-2&keywords=beinpresse"]DIE[/ame] in meinem keller unter bekomme... :/


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Glaub mir Sascha, wenn du mit 200 KG Kniebeugen machst, dann musst nebenbei nicht radfahren 

Die Hebel in der Beinpresse sind teilweise recht unterschiedlich.... mache je nach Beinpresse auch mit bis zu 450 Kilo Beinpressen (Sätze), mein pers. Rekord bei Kniebeugen (1 Wiederholung) ist bei 175KG und da schwindelts dann schon recht stark 

Auch sehr cool sind Kniebeugen, mit zusätzlichen Ketten an der Stange, die, die Last erst mit steigender Höhe erhöhen (doofer Satz)...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ytu6Ck5Wng"]Ketten Kniebeugen / Chain Squats - YouTube[/nomedia]

geht übrigens dann auch bei Kniebeugen (mein Rekord liegt da bei 200 Kilo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R4PUstaeKM"]elitefts.com- Dave Chain Deadlift - YouTube[/nomedia]


GENAU SO!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. August 2013)

, für einen Sprinter genau richtig........man kommt aber mit dem Bike nicht so weit da es Dir dann wie Veikko geht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

das stimmt natuerlich... die beinpressen sidn ja meist auf 45grad schienen -> man hat nur die haelfte des gewichts... daher glaub ich, dasi ch mit ner 60kg zusatzgewicht stange durchaus mal hinkomme. sowas hatte ich im auge.

brauch ich dazu den guertel? hab ich in der presse nie gehabt und so krass viel will ich ja net stemmen.
brauch dazu noch den staender?

so ne kombination wuerde ich glaub ich noch gut in keller bekommen...


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Sowas reicht sicher. du möchtest ja "nur" zusätzlich Kraft trainieren

Ständer würde ich empfehlen, denn für Kniebeugen die Stange vom Boden aufzuheben ist recht mühsam und Stuhllehnen sind meist zu tief um sich drunter zu stellen....

Ich trainiere momentan auch "nur" mit 70 Kilo, muss mich nach einem kleinen Unfall vor ner Weile wieder dran gewöhnen, durfte über ein Jahr kein Kreuzheben machen und Kniebeugen sollte ich mit max. 30 Kilo machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

und der guertel? spiegel? habe ich eigentlich kein bock drauf... sieht so komisch aus, wenn man in keller komtm und da steht ein spiegel


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Ich rate jedem, der die Bewegung sauber und nicht zu schnell ausführt von einem Gürtel bei Gewichten von unter 100 Kilo ab. 

Konzentrieren und die Tiefenmuskulatur (Beckenboden) bewusst anspannen und dann trainierst du genau das, was du willst: die Mittelpartie um den Rumpf auf dem Bike stabiler zu machen! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK9jzjsTJts"]How to Squat: Butt Lift Workout! - YouTube[/nomedia]

Beine müssen nicht so breit platziert werden, bei ihr sieht's aber nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ak9GCBosps"]Larissa Female Traning Fitness .avi - YouTube[/nomedia]

motiviert?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

ich sah im fittnestudois meist nur den typ: solarium omas :/


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Die Perle ist ein wenig ekelig. Sieht so extrem aufgeblasen aus.


Jemand schon mal Nasenstrips probiert? Hab die hier seit 2 Woche liegen und vergesse die jedesmal vorm Training.


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

> Jemand schon mal Nasenstrips probiert? Hab die hier seit 2 Woche liegen und vergesse die jedesmal vorm Training.



Rein theoretisch dürften die gar nix bringen, du weitest halt unten etwas auf, aber oben bleibt der durchmesser doch gleich...

Gott das hört sich jez echt nach Schweinkram an



> Die Perle ist ein wenig ekelig. Sieht so extrem aufgeblasen aus.



Ekelig finde ich die vom aussehen her net, aber die Stimme is schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Theoreddisch  Mal schauen, vielleicht vergesse ich das heute zur Vorbelastung nicht.
Komische Startzeit fürn Mara.

Irgendwie gibts noch nichts zu Barntrup oder?


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

Ja aber zum glück net ganz so früh
Mein Vater fährt überigens jez auch auf der Kurzdistanz mit

Ma schaun was das mit Barntrup gibt, zwei schnelle 3er Team wärend schon geil, am besten davon eins mixed, dann Windschatten und los


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Hat sich von den Nordlichtern aber noch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Sie trainierte eine Weile im selben Studio wie ich.....











Jaja, männliches Gesicht! aber wenn sie nicht grad in Wettkampf-form ist, geht's....


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

Schlimm finde ich immer diese Wettkampfbräune zum aufspritzen, dass sieht immer echt schlimm aus


----------



## Junior97 (9. August 2013)

Alsooooo
Die sehen immer ******** aus !
Emily Betty ist einfach besser


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2013)

also auf dem unteren bild sieht sie doch richtig hübsch aus. Ich könnte bei der übung ned so schön in die karmera lächeln...


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, hässlich ist anders.... den Trainingseifer und die Disziplin muss man erst mal haben....


übrigens: Hilfestellung bei Kniebeugen ist wichtig!!!!


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

Eine Runde auf dem WC Track für morgen:

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331606160269/mont-sainte-anne-xco-track-walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (9. August 2013)

Coole Fahrerin


----------



## Fezza (9. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Eine Runde auf dem WC Track für morgen:
> 
> http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331606160269/mont-sainte-anne-xco-track-walk



Fahrerin, Track und Bike wissen zu gefallen


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

Hab ne bitte:

Bitte postet hier nicht Ergebnisse vom Worldcup...bin morgen selbst Rennenfahren und möchte mir die Wiederholung ansehen


----------



## BENDERR (9. August 2013)

wenn ich den WC nicht live sehen kann geh ich den ganzen restlichen tag weder hier ins forum, noch auf fb, twitter, instagramm oder sonst irgend eine seite wo ich erfahren könnte wer gewonnen hat 

gestern ist ja das paket mit meiner SID gekommen.. da ich bei meiner freundin war konnt ichs allerdings leider erst heute mittag auspacken.. neue tauchrohreinheit auf gewährleistung 

jetzt muss nur mein bein wieder in ordnung kommen.. aber für di/mi plane ich schon mal eine ausgiebige testrunde. die kleine testfahrt auf dem schulhof war schonmal vielversprechend


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab ne bitte:
> 
> Bitte postet hier nicht Ergebnisse vom Worldcup...bin morgen selbst Rennenfahren und möchte mir die Wiederholung ansehen



Hää? 
Willst du Langstrecke fahren oder was? Selbst XCO der Frauen ist erst um 17:20h


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Fahrerin, Track und Bike wissen zu gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

Ungesehen: batty? 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Wer sonst


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hää?
> Willst du Langstrecke fahren oder was? Selbst XCO der Frauen ist erst um 17:20h



Ach verdammt Zeitverschiebung...ganz vergessen


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Rischtisch 


Soooo ich will 1x10. Jetzt sofort. Patrick und ein Trainingskollege bringen einen auf dumme Gedanken. Einer fährt nämlich RaceFace NextSl mit RF Blatt und X9 Type 2 und 11-36.

Würde mir stattdessen eine XX1 kaufen mit 11/36 und bei Marathon 36T und bei XC 32/30T nehmen. Zumindest ist das schon mal mein Plan für nächstes Jahr


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

sag ich schon lange bin mal auf das custom 42re ritzel gespannt. Sollte naechste woche kommen.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Rischtisch
> 
> 
> Soooo ich will 1x10. Jetzt sofort. Patrick und ein Trainingskollege bringen einen auf dumme Gedanken. Einer fährt nämlich RaceFace NextSl mit RF Blatt und X9 Type 2 und 11-36.
> ...



Mir fehlt da nach unten etwas.

Für 24h Solo werd ich 36/22 montieren und 36/11 is mit bei manchen Marathons zu klein. Runter hab ich grad bei Forstraßen immer die Nase vorn. Die meisten fangen da bei 60 an zu bremsen

In Duisburg und am Alfsee nächstes Jahr is der Fall aber klar, da wird einfach gefahren, Raceface hat ja ein schönes passendes Blatt zu meiner Kurbel


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

Du denkst aber auch dran, das 2kassetten und 2 freilaeufe direkt mal gute 500euro sind... und dann hast du weder kurbel, trigger noch schaltwerk

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da nach unten etwas.
> 
> Für 24h Solo werd ich 36/22 montieren und 36/11 is mit bei manchen Marathons zu klein. Runter hab ich grad bei Forstraßen immer die Nase vorn. Die meisten fangen da bei 60 an zu bremsen
> 
> In Duisburg und am Alfsee nächstes Jahr is der Fall aber klar, da wird einfach gefahren, Raceface hat ja ein schönes passendes Blatt zu meiner Kurbel



Ist es net  oder ich bin zu fett und das treibt zu gut

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

> Du denkst aber auch dran, das 2kassetten und 2 freilaeufe direkt mal gute 500euro sind... und dann hast du weder kurbel, trigger noch schaltwerk



Warum sollte zwei Kassetten und Freiläufe brauchen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

Sein tubular und der normale lrs? Bei mir waere der ganze spass auf gut ueber 1000eu gekommen

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Nöö, wenn dann fahre ich 11-36.

Blöd nur, dass es gegenüber 2x9 rund 50g schwerer ist. Liegt wohl aber an der XTR Kassette die am Renn-LRS dran ist. Außerdem kommt der DA-Umwerfer auch nicht mehr dran. 
Wäre dann am Ende im XC Dress gleich und im Mara-Setup 50g leichter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

Naja,... 100g investiere ich schon mal, wenn ich was davon hab.
Die 11-42er Kombination wird wohl ca70g schwerer als 11/36 10x und fast 100g mehr als 11/34 9x
Aber damit sollte ich auch durch die Alpen Marathons kommen... Und leichter als 2x10 ist es trotzdem

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Da im Moment der XT Werfer dran ist (150g) ist 1x10 sowieso leichter.

Wie geht das hier? http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7380/shimano-kassette-xt-cs-m771-tuned

Leonardi 11-42 leichter als XT 11-36?!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (9. August 2013)

Gewichte werden überbewertet...

Prost Jungs, viele Grüße von Olli!

Alle über 18?

http://oliver-flesch.com/2012/08/09/erotik-79/


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

Krasse bildet  aber ich glaub wenn du die hier postest, wird dein ACC direkt gelöscht

Das geht indem die größten 3 Ritzel nicht aus stahl sondern aus Alu sind. Aber der General kostet das 4x vom mifre aber im Hinterkopf behält ich den auch... Mal sehen, was sich auf dem Markt noch tut... Fürs erste lebe ich mal mit mifre (wenn es funktioniert)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 273749 (9. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krasse bildet  aber ich glaub wenn du die hier postest, wird dein ACC direkt gelöscht
> 
> Das geht indem die größten 3 Ritzel nicht aus stahl sondern aus Alu sind. Aber der General kostet das 4x vom mifre aber im Hinterkopf behält ich den auch... Mal sehen, was sich auf dem Markt noch tut... Fürs erste lebe ich mal mit mifre (wenn es funktioniert)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Mein Sascha, Ich sach mal so "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" die Bilder vom Doc sind auch noch on.. Wir sind doch alle erwachsen! Die Bilder sind doch Kust, oder?

Gruß aus der Herbertstaße


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Moin Maggus!

Hast ja richtige Leckerlies verlinkt!

Steht hier alles noch weil Marco nicht da ist


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krasse bildet  aber ich glaub wenn du die hier postest, wird dein ACC direkt gelöscht
> 
> Das geht indem die größten 3 Ritzel nicht aus stahl sondern aus Alu sind. Aber der General kostet das 4x vom mifre aber im Hinterkopf behält ich den auch... Mal sehen, was sich auf dem Markt noch tut... Fürs erste lebe ich mal mit mifre (wenn es funktioniert)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Wie genau läuft das mit dem mifre?

Ich mein das obere ritzel is ja fest, verschiebt man dann alle ritzel etwas weiter nach unten und eins fällt dann unten weg?


> Hast ja richtige Leckerlies verlinkt!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2013)

Noch mehr Batty:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kgEX8Epxd4g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Mein Sascha, Ich sach mal so "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" die Bilder vom Doc sind auch noch on.. Wir sind doch alle erwachsen! Die Bilder sind doch Kust, oder?
> 
> Gruß aus der Herbertstaße




Maaagguuuusssss!!!

richtig hübsche bilder...das ist kunst...wie ebstellt von mir...
die tätowierte ist der hammer...lecker...

Meine freundin sitzt gerade noch in den letzten zügen auf dem spinningbike ihre letzte lockere einheit am abradlen, wärend ich die bikes vorbereitet habe. ja es sind bikes...in mehrzahl.

Ich werde meine holde am sonntag beim eigerbike bis mindestens auf die grosse scheidegg (1000hm auf 13km) begleiten und den wasserträger für sie machen.

Obs dann weitergeht muss ich dann schaun. natürlich als lok für sie.

Der doc meinte ja ich solle noch die letzte woche auf dem bike geniessen bevor ich zur OP muss.


n'abend zusammen

ach ja und die WC rennen werden wir morgen im VW bus auf dem lap sehen...bei einem hübschen glas wein...


----------



## Deleted 273749 (9. August 2013)

Mir geht es um die Kust die Bilder sind doch sehr ansehnlich und in keinster Weise anstoßlich wir sind alle erwachsen und können mit dieser Kunst umgehen....
Ich bin gerne der "nach 20 Uhr ETWR"ler!

Die technischen Sachen sind mir nicht so wichtig, ich mag eher das Zwischenmenschliche

Prost


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2013)

na ich brauch nicht die augen von emily...ich hab die meiner tanjaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (9. August 2013)

Doooooooooc

Gruß an deine Tanja!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2013)

@ Philipp: warte nächste Woche ab, ich werde es hier schön breit treten, ob und wie es funktioniert

@ maggus: keine Kritik, das war eher Lob für die gute Auswahl

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (9. August 2013)

> @ Philipp: warte nächste Woche ab, ich werde es hier schön breit treten, ob und wie es funktioniert


Alles klar Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Doooooooooc
> 
> Gruß an deine Tanja!




Sag ich ihr doch gleich

die arme und ich trink gerade nen hübsches blondes...


----------



## Deleted 273749 (9. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sag ich ihr doch gleich
> 
> die arme und ich trink gerade nen hübsches blondes...



Prost euch... 
Jungs, ich bin so müde und gehe jetzt schlafen!

GN8 und ein tolles WE


----------



## onkel_doc (9. August 2013)

maggus am freitag und dann so früh schlafen???
was ist da los???

viel gearbeitet???

G8 maggus

übrigens an alle. freundin und ich werden an die eurobike gehen wenns normal läuft...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. August 2013)

Nabend.

Heute die Freitagstour mit den Jungs mit dem Fatty abgespult..


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2013)

Moin!

Von Specialized soll da übrigens auch was kommen


----------



## maddda (10. August 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2013)

Hach ist das wieder gut im 29e Forum


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2013)

Hmm ich hab ne woche urlaub... ich brauch nen ban 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
noch 4 Stunden.......dann habt Ihr hier 14 Tage Ruhe von mir,
wenn der Campingplatz kein W-Lan hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2013)

Gleich nach Nordenau - Rennen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2013)

Hau rein....und lass die Bäume im Wald


----------



## Fezza (10. August 2013)

Guata Morga!!!

gerade eben eine Stunde im Kraftraum die Sau rausgelassen.....

Kniebeuge, Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben und Bizepscurls....


gekotzt wird später


----------



## maddda (10. August 2013)

Wir sind schon aufm weg... Marcel hat's ja net so weit^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> übrigens an alle. freundin und ich werden an die eurobike gehen wenns normal läuft...


Jens....wenn´s passt......schau mal nach Disc-Cyclocrossern nicht so Teuer aber gut. 



maddda schrieb:


> Wir sind schon aufm weg... Marcel hat's ja net so weit^^


 Maximale Erfolge.....und immer schön die Idealspur nehmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2013)

Und nix kaputt machen 
Ich von ja erst morgen dran... Nachher erstmal Vorbelastung

Hmmm ich hab gute Lust meinen disc crosser in der 29er Galerie zu Posten. Hat ja 29er Laufräder...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Von Specialized soll da übrigens auch was kommen



Bitte? Keine (?) 26er mehr aber so ein Blödsinn?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2013)

Ein Fatty meint er.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## Metrum (10. August 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich auch.



 Klare Ansage Christian!!! Erinnern mich auch eher an die BMX Bande! Schönen Urlaub Jens und ich hoffe dein zusammengespartes Auto hält durch. Ach ja - Moin Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. August 2013)

mach ich doch Jens...

Moin zusammen. Sind auf dem zum eiger...fotos werden gemacht und nach dem weekend gepostet...

an alle rennfahrer aufpassen und keine unfälle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2013)

Danke Veikko, 
ich hab mich vorsorglich nochmal über die Mobilitätsgarantie erkundigt......gilt zum Glück auch noch für meine Karre

 Um Eins geht es nach Hause....Packen ....und dann 16.00 ca. fahren wir in die Nacht (700km) gen Dolomiten 




> Bitte? Keine (?) 26er mehr aber so ein Blödsinn?


 
Ach so meint Ihr das........ich will aber auch noch so ein Teil


----------



## maddda (10. August 2013)

So wir sind wohlbehalten ins Ziel gekommen, nur Marcel hat wieder was Putt gemacht. Ihm is wohl nen Stock ins HR und hat ein paar Speichen Putt gemacht und die Bremsscheibe verbogen, schneller als ich war er trotzdem, obwohl die Bremsscheibe Schliff

Bei mir liefs ziemlich gut. Hatte über die 62 km und 1700hm ne zeit von 2:47.
Immerhin ist Platz 14 bei den Herren dabei herausgesprungen. War mal wieder nen verdammt saustarkes Feld... Der Sieger hatte meine ich ne 2:23


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2013)

Kacke ey. Da wäre heute mehr gegangen. 
Na immerhin nur Speichen ab und Bremsscheibe schepp. Rahmen hat wohl nichts abbekommen. Aber die Bremsleistung eines dicken Stocks im HR ist echt massiv - da kann die Saint mit 203er Scheibe einpacken 

Musste mich danach auf die zweite Runde quälen und bin dann aber nicht sooo eingegangen.
Platz keine Ahnung, weiß Philipp was?

Gewonnen hat doch Björn Rüther, gegen den darf ich auch nächstes Jahr immer XCO fahren


----------



## maddda (10. August 2013)

Ach Kopf hoch in Grafschaft kannste Nomma Gas geben
Hab dich nach dem rennen iwe net mehr gefunden...
Allzu weit vor mr warst du ja net müsste so Platz 12-13 bei den herren sein, Angabe aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2013)

Ja denke auch, dürfte so in dem Bereich liegen.

Grafschaft ist nicht so hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (10. August 2013)

Abend zusammen
darf ich hier noch sein oder muss ich jetzt raus Maggus ?


----------



## zweikreise (10. August 2013)

nabend zusammen

Ziel erreicht Nordenau:

War auf der Kurzstrecke schneller als Philipp auf der mittleren Distanz

Gesamt: Platz 131 
AK: 20 (Senioren III)
Und über 20 Minuten scheller als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Metrum (10. August 2013)

Reschpekt Werner, über 20 min. ist verdammt viel! 

Jan, du darfst nur die Bilder nicht ansehen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2013)

Fein gemacht!
Aber dem Marcel müssen weit das mit dem Sturz und defekt verbot nochmal erklärten
Wobei,... Ich bin besser ruhig, sonst fällt mit morgen der Bock noch unter dem Arsch auseinander...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zweikreise (10. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Reschpekt Werner, über 20 min. ist verdammt viel!



Letztes Jahr ist auch irgendwie nichts richtig gelaufen bei dem Rennen. Bin nicht in den Tritt gekommen, meine Sattelstütze rutschte langsam rein und es war nicht mein Tag


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2013)

Woha! 20 Minuten möchte ich auch gerne auch noch mal rausholen 

Sooo. 33. Gesamt und 12. AK - schade, wollte eigentlich Top 10.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2013)

Alban Lakata hat überigens nen neuen Streckenrekord beim Leadville 100 aufgestellt...der Absolute Wahnsinn

Ich frag mich wie das geht. 6:03 für 161km mit knapp 3800hm


----------



## unocz (11. August 2013)

Naja gutes training + gutes doping !


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2013)

hallo Matze...
wie wars in der teuren schweiz???

zurück vom eiger...

wie schon erwähnt nur bis zur grossen scheidegg gefahren mit knuffi...1000hm und 12km am stück...

danach bischen verpflegung gemacht für sie.

Sie hatte heute nen rabenschwarzen tag erwischt. ist mir aber beim start schon aufgefallen, dass wir langsamer unterwegs waren als letztes jahr...

dazu kamen noch krämpfe und die hitze. Einfach zu steile abfahrten für sie. Naja abhaken und ans nächste gehen. Muss sie wieder aufbaun...bei 30min langsamere zeit als letztes mal mit mir zusammen...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2013)

G8 jungs...bis moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2013)

Moin Jungs,...

Wollte auch mal wieder HALLO sagen.


Bin Freitag mal mit dem Fatty (!) am Stammtermin mit den Jungs mitgefahren.
Es war eine kleine Runde geplant (wegen Fußball) und wir wollten zuvor noch den Grill schänden...

Hatte erst Bedenken in der Gruppe, aber das Fatty rennt wie Wutz und ich bin dann mit Steffen vorne langbebolzt. 
Hätte gerne schneller und länger sein dürfen... 

Distanz:
32.19 km

Zeit:
2:10:27

Ø-Geschwindigkeit
14.8 kph

Aktivitätstyp:
Radfahren

Kalorien:
1,089 cal

Positiver Höhenunterschied:
752 m

Ereignistyp:
Nicht klassifiziert

Strecke:
Trail, Geröll, technisch

Heute CTF gefahren mit ebenfalls viel technischem Anteil. Geplant waren die üblichen Zeiten von <3h bei 70km im Trainingstempo, aber das Terrain hat teilweise nicht mehr zugelassen.

Distanz:
70.71 km

Zeit:
3:15:25

Ø-Geschwindigkeit
21.7 kph

Aktivitätstyp:
Radfahren

Kalorien:
1,709 cal

Positiver Höhenunterschied:
1595 m

Ereignistyp:
Nicht klassifiziert

Strecke:
CTF

Bin mit dem Spearfish gefahren und es lief suuuper!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2013)

@ Jens: Das wird schon! Es kommen noch andere Events 

@ Maggo: Bei deinem Fuhrpark würde ich mich gerne mal austoben 

So mein Crest Laufrad steht. 40g leichter als gedacht 
Vom Kollegen noch eine leichtere schon länger geplante Stütze mitgenommen und noch 2 leichte R1 Scheiben dazu.
Sind sogar leichter als die HS1 Scheiben und wenn die laufen gehen die vielleicht an den Race - LRS.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2013)

Marcel, dein Dirty Harry macht mich ganz verrückt. Bin ja auch schon eeeewig dran...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2013)

Wir sollten doch noch mal was arrangieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2013)

Hi marco! Schoen auch mal wieder von dir zu hoeren 

Neustadt war bei mir eher durchwachsen. Am ende der ersten abfahrt hab ich mich lang gemacht, als mir nach dem sprung ne treppe runter im sand das hinterrad unkontrolliert ausgebrochen ist.
Im naechsten anstieg hatte ich dann seeehr komische geraeusche am hinterrad... kontrolliert-> 4speichen voellig lose. Grob nachzentriert und weiter... rhytmus war dann natuerlich voellig im eimer. Unter last hatte ich dann immer angst, das es das rad voellig ausspeicht... hab dann noch irgendwie platz 58 overall ins ziel gerettet. Naja 
Im ziel waren dann wieder 2 komplett auf... naja 2,5jahre voller renneinsatz bei 82kg und crest mit cxray, voellig legitim!
Der kollege meinte dann noch, das es schon beim warmfahren beim antritt sehr komisch gewackelt hat. Naja jetzt hab ich erstmal arbeit. Mal sehen, ob ich es noch retten kann. Sonst kommt ein satz china carbon her 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2013)

Kannst dir vorstellen wie ich mich gestern gefühlt hab. Nur dass bei mir nichts mit nachzentrieren war.
Wie hastn das überhaupt gemacht? Trotzdem saubere Leistung!

Sonst aber nicht mehr zerstört an dir oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi marco! Schoen auch mal wieder von dir zu hoeren
> 
> Neustadt war bei mir eher durchwachsen. Am ende der ersten abfahrt hab ich mich lang gemacht, als mir nach dem sprung ne treppe runter im sand das hinterrad unkontrolliert ausgebrochen ist.
> Im naechsten anstieg hatte ich dann seeehr komische geraeusche am hinterrad... kontrolliert-> 4speichen voellig lose. Grob nachzentriert und weiter... rhytmus war dann natuerlich voellig im eimer. Unter last hatte ich dann immer angst, das es das rad voellig ausspeicht... hab dann noch irgendwie platz 58 overall ins ziel gerettet. Naja
> ...



Da sind wir auch gerade dran....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi marco! Schoen auch mal wieder von dir zu hoeren



Danke & Dito.
Bin z.Zt. privat ziemlich im Streß. Div. Hochzeiten und Geburtstage...  




Jetzt aber erstmal TATORT!!!


----------



## unocz (11. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hallo Matze...
> wie wars in der teuren schweiz???
> 
> zurück vom eiger...
> ...



Ja war geil, fotos aktuell auf facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2013)

Ich hab keine ahnung! Als ich das rad vor ein paar wochen auf x12 fuers epic umgebaut hab, bin ich nochmal mit tensio drueber... war alles ok.
Mir ist nur letzte woche der renegade bei 2bar beim montieren runter geknallt... sass beim 2. Versuch dann aber top und ohne schlag...egal. Entweder ich bekomm sie wieder hin, oder es kommt im herbst china kohle her ich hab ja noch den 2.lrs auch 240s/crest 
Ich hab nur ein offenes knie. Alles im gruenen

Marco: deine?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2013)

Hammer, ist ein RaceKing auf der Crest FETT!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2013)

Wenn er nur gescheit dicht werden wuerde... aber der renegade ist auch top

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## unocz (11. August 2013)

Also renegade sworks hat sich sogar inna schweiz eine komplette woche bewährt


----------



## Junior97 (11. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab keine ahnung! Als ich das rad vor ein paar wochen auf x12 fuers epic umgebaut hab, bin ich nochmal mit tensio drueber... war alles ok.
> Mir ist nur letzte woche der renegade bei 2bar beim montieren runter geknallt... sass beim 2. Versuch dann aber top und ohne schlag...egal. Entweder ich bekomm sie wieder hin, oder es kommt im herbst china kohle her ich hab ja noch den 2.lrs auch 240s/crest
> Ich hab nur ein offenes knie. Alles im gruenen
> 
> ...



Kannst ja schonmal China Brille kaufen 

http://2besthere.com/


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

Nene... bei brillen bleibe ich bei okinal O

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. August 2013)

Morgen!
So jez steht gleich die letzte Klausur für dieses Semester an.
Hoffe mal,dass alles gut klappt, dann kann ich mir endlich die Ruhe antun


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

VIEL ERFOLG!!!!!! 

und: "GUATA MORGA!"

die Brillen sind wohl ein Witz!..... beinahe schon frech, sowas


----------



## onkel_doc (12. August 2013)

moin jungs

wieder am compi im büro...

3 tage und dann werde ich mal wieder 6 wochen dem arbeitsplatz fern bleiben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

willst du nun mitleid, oder nur neid?


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin jungs
> 
> wieder am compi im büro...
> 
> 3 tage und dann werde ich mal wieder 6 wochen dem arbeitsplatz fern bleiben...



jaja, dieser Arbeitsplatz...... es gäbe aber einige, schönere Gründe, dem Arbeitsplatz 6 Wochen fern zu bleiben


----------



## onkel_doc (12. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> willst du nun mitleid, oder nur neid?


 

ich brauch immer mitleid...


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

Ok, eine Familienpackung Mitleid für Jens.... und diesen Schweizer....


----------



## maddda (12. August 2013)

So letzt Klausur für dieses Semester is durch. Is ganz gut gelaufen denke ich
Voll das geile gefühl, wenn die Klausurphase erstmal rum is:


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

jawohl!!! das Gefühl kenne ich! 

und jetzt ab auf's Bike


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

gz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. August 2013)

Erst gehts jez erstmal inne Muckibude.
Bike dann heute nammitach und heute Abend wird dann gepflegt Topgear geguckt....wenns net anfängt zu regnen wird das nen ziemlich perfekter Tag


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

Muckibude is cool!!!! Hab immernoch Muskelkater vom Samstag


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

ich geh jetzt mal in keller das hinterrad zurrecht haemmern 
dann kippe ich noch 3liter gabel oel in die reba... zu irgendwas muss der ruhetag ja gut sein... 
ok: bissle platte beien hab ich schon.

ach ja... irgendwie moegen meine hande keine ritchey mehr... nach laengerem fahren wird es unbequem. kenne ich so net, aber ok.
hat jemand ne gescheite alternative zu den esi chunky? 20 euro fuer ein paar griffe (brauche 2paar) finde ich etwas ueppig zum testen, ob es damit besser wird. zumal es mit den ritchey nicht os ist, das mir die haende abfaulen...


----------



## maddda (12. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Muckibude is cool!!!! Hab immernoch Muskelkater vom Samstag



So muss dasUnd wenn man sich nach dem Training noch problemlos anschnallen kann, dann hat man was falsch gemacht

Mein Kraftausdauerplan is zum glück durch, bei 90sek. Sätzen konnte man auch wenns weh tat kaum schummeln


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

Schön ist, wenn nach zwei Stunden der Brechreiz, der Schwindel und das Gefühl, vom LKW überrollt worden zu sein, abklingen....

 @Sascha: KCNC?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

sind die wirklich bequemer? weil ein paar schwarze haette ich noch im keller

also das hinterrad ist fertig. beim abdruecken nach der ersten nachzenttrierrunde (1. runde mit tensio abgleichen) ist direkt eine speiche verreckt.
ich hab dann ausgespeicht und die felge nochmal genauer kontrolliert, ob man sie nochmal einspeichen koennte... eher net, da sie 2-3 richtige dellen hat und 3-4 nippel sitze zwar noch ok sind, aber langsam am kommen sind.
aber ich finde fuer das wie ich die felge 2,5jahre ran genommen habe ist das echt ok. nur cXray kommen keine mehr mehr. bissle leichter, aber die bessere haltbarkeit kann ich nicht wirklich bestaetigen. kommt wieder ne ladung sapim/dt runspeichen her (revo/comp).

aber ich hab dann nochmal diezeit genutzt, die reba mit oel und gabelfett zu balsamieren -> wesentlich smoooooother!
der gabel schaft ist auch ab... sprich verkaufen ist jetzt eh nimmer... ausser ich fidne noch einen der bei nem 105mm steuerrohr keine spacer und nen <40mm vorbau fahrt


----------



## maddda (12. August 2013)

Meine Felge hat am Wochenende auch ordentlich was abbekommen.
Hab eben kontrolliert, weil ich bei dem Rennen doch einen etwas härteren Durchschlag hatte.
Das ist die hintere Felge, die vordere hat auch ne Beule, aber ne kleinere...
Naja tubeless sei dank hab ich wenigsten im rennen nichts weiter davon bemerkt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

dellen jucken da auch kaum noch.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. August 2013)

Grad bei Tubeless hättest du das doch eher merken können oder?
Ich mein wenn die Suppe einfach aus der Felge läuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. August 2013)

> Grad bei Tubeless hättest du das doch eher merken können oder?
> Ich mein wenn die Suppe einfach aus der Felge läuft?



So schlimm war die Delle jetzt auch net

Schlauch wäre wohl vorne und hinten durch gewesen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

Ich hab es noch nie geschafft so eine delle zu machen, das Milch raus läuft... Und ich musste schon Felgen mit rohrzangen richten
Das ist echt der Hammer Vorteil von tubeless!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

So, heute früher Feierabend gemacht, dann die Tochter eines Kollegenpaares begutachtet (3 Tage alt) und anschliessend den Sultan gesattelt und knappe zwei Stunden gejagt.....

So muss eine Woche starten!


----------



## Metrum (12. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> und anschliessend *den *Sultan gesattelt und knappe zwei Stunden gejagt.....
> So muss eine Woche starten!


----------



## Fezza (12. August 2013)

... Nein, so nicht

aber wie nennst du das, wenn das Pferd ein Hengst ist

Der Berg, welchen ich erklommen habe, hat auch einen Männername 

....toll...


----------



## Metrum (12. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> ... Nein, so nicht
> 
> aber wie nennst du das, wenn das Pferd ein Hengst ist
> 
> ...



 Dann steh einfach dazu, hier sind wir unter uns und können über alles reden!

Aber meine Freundin sagt zum *Kater* auch immer *die*, wegen _die Katze_ und zum Hund *der*, obwohls ein *Mädel* ist, wegen _der Hund_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2013)

Coole bilder matze (rennbilder thread). Ich spaare mir diesmal die 20eu. Der sonntag war auch so teuer genug
Zumal ich ja ueber 2h davon auf der gopro hab  nur der letzte fels dh fehlt knapp 
Ach ja... wie geht es dem unteren ruecken? 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (13. August 2013)

Moin


----------



## Fezza (13. August 2013)

Guata Morga.....

Mensch, bin ich müde


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2013)

morgääähnnnn


----------



## Fezza (13. August 2013)

....noch eins von gestern Abend....


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## mete (13. August 2013)

Fertig, jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Satz Pedale aus dem Keller hervorwühlen und ab geht der Roller:


----------



## unocz (13. August 2013)

Moin


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

Gleich die nächste Klausur...


Schickes Gefährt


----------



## xmaxle (13. August 2013)

Schicker Crosser....

@ Rest der grade mit den Chinafelgen liebäugelt: 
E-T-W-R Sammelbestellung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gleich die nächste Klausur...
> 
> 
> Schickes Gefährt



Na dann viel Glück! 

Aber bist ja jez bestimmt eh schon wieder fertig

Wars jez auch die letzte?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Schicker Crosser....
> 
> @ Rest der grade mit den Chinafelgen liebäugelt:
> E-T-W-R Sammelbestellung ?



Eine gute idee. Eine felge brauche ich definitiv. Da kann man sich auch ueberlegen, den ganzen satz auf kohle um zu bauen. Aber vor ende september passt mir das net so rein...
Aber unter vorbehalt waere ich dann warscheinlich dabei.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

Fände ich auch interessant. Im Herbst wäre dann gut, musste ja jetzt erst einen LRS bauen.


----------



## xmaxle (13. August 2013)

Den LRS machst du doch eh wieder binnen 14 Tagen verreckt 
Alles klar dann sind wir schonmal zu dritt. Halten wir mal fest, dass wir das Thema Ende August nochmal ansprechen


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2013)

Sooo trainingsfutter fuer den rest der urlaubswoche.
Das zeug ist SOOO lecker!






Gestern war ruhetag, heute nur ne lockere runde mit luke im haenger. so locker wie ne biketour mit +30kg und nem 34er solo blatt halt ist aber er hat gaaanz viele tiere gesehen und es hat gaaanz viel BAEM! gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## unocz (13. August 2013)

Wasn das fürn zeug ?


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2013)

habe noch ne hinterrad zu verkaufen...

150.- euro

BOR 388 felge,Novatec Naben...
sehr stabil und für schnellspanner...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn zeug ?



Reis, ei, Speck, cashews, parmesan und Erdnussbutter. Der Burner! Perfekt für Marathons oder lange Einheiten.
Ich vertrage gel nicht langer als 2h. dann kommt es mit (wie zB in singen)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

Rentiert nicht. Schweiz ist zu teure im Versand 

Um welche Felgen handelt es sich eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2013)

crimson_ schrieb:


> rentiert nicht. Schweiz ist zu teure im versand
> 
> um welche felgen handelt es sich eigentlich?




bor 388...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2013)

Boah, heute bin ich aber so richtig ins Gewitter geraten. Weiter von zu Hause entfernt konnte ich auch nicht sein. Als ich fast  1 1/2 h später zu Hause war, waren meine Glieder ganz steif...
Dafür gab's Post... Zu sehen im Aufbauthema


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bor 388...


 



Nee ich meine die Cabbong Felge


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2013)

ich glaub ich steh grad aufm schlauch
cabbong???


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2013)

Deine pop! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2013)

vergesst die POP...zu teuer für euch...
Der LRS hat mich 1800.- Sfr. gekostet mit dne Hope...

Und die china carbon felge ist noch nicht aufgebaut...
die china ist auch die CC/allmountain felge die schwerer ist abe rdafür mit 23mm innenass...

die leichtere hat 21mm und ist ca 370g...die POP ist 360g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

Nee, es ging um eine Sammelbestellung. Da wollte wer was anleiern


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2013)

Das war Fabian. Wenn, dann bei mit aber erst gegen Ende September.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2013)

Ich dachte da gibts schon einen Link dazu?!


----------



## xmaxle (13. August 2013)

http://www.light-bicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike/carbon-mountain-bike-rim Herstellerlink. Anonsten drück dich doch mal deutlicher aus, Marcel  
Bei mir wirds auch September werden. Und der Jens soll mal hinmachen mit seinem LRS Aufbau


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2013)

Werd mich ranhalten...versprochenð
Und jetzt g8 jungs...


----------



## unocz (13. August 2013)

Ja ich wäre eventuell auch interessiert and den carbondingern.......


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

Moin...ersterâ


----------



## Fezza (14. August 2013)

gestern fast letzter und heute erster? kannst nicht schlafen?

Hoffe, du machst bis Freitag noch 2-3 Biketouren


----------



## unocz (14. August 2013)

Moin


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2013)

Servus!  Jetzt erstmal Frühstück mit Schwiegereltern, dann ne ausgedehnte trail runde. Ich glaub ich nach die go pro wieder dran... Vllt komme ich heute mittag auch mal dazu Neustadt zu schneiden und den upload an zu werfen.

Hat jemand ne tolle Idee, was ich mit den uphill Sequenzern machen soll? Drin lassen, raus schneiden, doppelte/dreifache Geschwindigkeit laufen lassen? Bessere Idee?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> gestern fast letzter und heute erster? kannst nicht schlafen?
> 
> Hoffe, du machst bis Freitag noch 2-3 Biketouren


 
Heute abend noch und morgen sicher auch noch

danach gibts rollentraining


----------



## Fezza (14. August 2013)

Sehr gut!

Freue mich trotzdem schon auf eine gemeinsame Tour! Spätherbst oder 2014 wird's schon klappen!!!


----------



## maddda (14. August 2013)

Moin!

MAl wieder ein sehr lustiger Fred:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=648093



Die haben alle Angst vor der Eisdiele net mehr up to date zu sein


----------



## Crimson_ (14. August 2013)

Moin!

Felgen sehen gut aus 

Ist das nicht der Anatol, der bei uns in Duisburg vorbei geschneit ist? (IBC-Interview?)


----------



## mete (14. August 2013)

Heute Urlaub und erst mal ne schöne knackige Runde mit dem Crosser gedreht. Naja, Crosserwetter ist nicht wirklich, macht aber trotzdem Spaß :


----------



## maddda (14. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Felgen sehen gut aus
> 
> Ist das nicht der Anatol, der bei uns in Duisburg vorbei geschneit ist? (IBC-Interview?)



Jup der is das


Der Corsser is echt geil geworden!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2013)

hmmm... irgendwie fidne ich die breiteren felgen fast interessanter, als die schmaleren... und die 30g. ich glaub die hol ich mit reinen revos wieder rein


----------



## Crimson_ (14. August 2013)

21mm vs. 23mm Innenweite.
Habs auch schon überlegt, nach dem der RK auf der Crest mit 21mm besser kommt als bei 19mm.


Starterliste für Grafschaft ist schon "heavy"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2013)

jep... und ich glaub das bissle + stabilitaet tu mir au net weh  mal abwarten.

am crosser finde ich die felgen fast too deep... aber wenn man sich durch teifen schmock/schnee spuhren muss top


----------



## xmaxle (14. August 2013)

Ich würde wohl auch die breiten Felgen nehmen !


----------



## Fezza (14. August 2013)

Ich fahre die breite und bin begeistert von ihr! 

Die schmale ev. an einen Crosser oder einen sehr leichten Race-LRS mit schmaleren Reifen.... ich brauch's nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2013)

wie schwer sind deine breiten. ich fahre am schnellen race lrs eh nix ueber 2zoll. vllt mal ein 2.1er rara, aber eher nur 1,9er renegade. daher wuerde der schmale reichen... aber es geht auch bissle um die steifigkeit.


----------



## Fezza (14. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wie schwer sind deine breiten. ich fahre am schnellen race lrs eh nix ueber 2zoll. vllt mal ein 2.1er rara, aber eher nur 1,9er renegade. daher wuerde der schmale reichen... aber es geht auch bissle um die steifigkeit.



Also meine waren je 404 Gramm

Gibt auch leichtere Exemplare, aber da ich selbst kein Leichtgewicht bin und ich mir nicht jährlich neue Felgen kaufen will, passt das schon


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

eine felge war bei mir sogar 430g...die andere war knapp über 400g

Die leichteren CC felgen sind mit 370g angegeben auf der hompage.

Danke die würden zum racen auch reichen.

Meine Pop sind ja 360g und die dinger sind sowas von steif...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (14. August 2013)

Sind mir zu Teuer und habe bis dahin eh noch kein 29er...


----------



## Junior97 (14. August 2013)

Wäre nen On One nen guter 29er Anfang ?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. August 2013)

On One/Planet X - Dirty Harry sicher


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

das wäre auch nen guter anfang...

und selten...

http://go.mtb-news.de/redir/clickGate.php?u=RN1hJwP9&m=1&p=2YPGEU221K&t=z245JY2e&st=&s=&splash=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FNiner-MCR-9-IMBA-Frameset-Medium-Steel-Hardtail-29er-Uncut-Fork-1-of-25-Limited-%2F321184016955%3Fpt%3DUS_Bicycles_Frames%26hash%3Ditem4ac80f2a3b%23ht_959wt_1399&r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mtb-news.de%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D543641%26page%3D136

gruss


----------



## Fezza (14. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das wäre auch nen guter anfang...
> 
> und selten...
> 
> ...





Geil!!!! die perfekte Basis für ein "Arbeitsrad"

Leider herrscht bei uns wegen Umzug Budgetknappheit


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

ja und leider hat das ding nur grösse M...ich brauch grösse L

den hät ich schon soweit gebracht mir das ding in die schweiz zu schicken...


----------



## maddda (14. August 2013)

Jau der is echt geil!
Wobei Salsa hat jetzt ne neue Stahl starrgabel mit QR 15 rausgebrachtdie sieht auch verdammt geil aus


----------



## Fezza (14. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja und leider hat das ding nur grösse M...ich brauch grösse L
> 
> den hät ich schon soweit gebracht mir das ding in die schweiz zu schicken...



Wir könnten teilen, ich bräuchte eigentlich Grösse "S"


----------



## Junior97 (14. August 2013)

Dirty Harry is geil aber ich bruache ja auch noch die ganzen Parts


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2013)

den skandal fand ich sehr ordentlich...

so upload laeuft. 20min 720p -> ~5h juhu!
das war die tour. gefilmt wurde alles ab dem gipfel: strava

Ach ja... mojito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

G8 jungs...


----------



## unocz (14. August 2013)

N8 jens


----------



## maddda (14. August 2013)

N8 Jens

War grad mit Vaddi noch gute 3 Stunden Biken war ne verdammt tolle runde


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2013)

Eben gab's 'ne neue Kette und ich habe gleich die Stütze gereinigt, damit sie nicht mehr knackt - und nu geht der Tacho nicht mehr. Muss wohl von der gestrigen Tour sein. Zum Glück habe ich noch einen zweiten Sender...
Ach ja, ab sofort geht's meist ohne Rucksack aufs Rad:


----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

moin schlaafmützen...


----------



## Fezza (15. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin schlaafmützen...



Morga!!! 

Heute Nationalfeiertag in FL.... 

Morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

Nix Schlafmütze! Luke Dienst

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (15. August 2013)

Moin â


----------



## xmaxle (15. August 2013)

Moinmoin Ladys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

heute gehts nochmals on tour am nachmittag...bilder werden natürlich dann auch wieder gemacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

Ich mache heute mittag auch noch ne längere GA 2 Tour... Bilder gibt es wir immer net

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (15. August 2013)

Moin Männer!


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Mooooin


ICh hab heute regenerationstach und das wWetter is super, endlich wieder in kurzer Hose vorm Rechner sitzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

Ich hasse es immer, wenn ich am sitz festklebe  

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

El Forko ist wieder da. Möchte jemand eine frisch geservicte DT Swiss haben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

im leben net!  kannst ja mal vergleichen: frisch gemachte dt vs reba.
ich habe meine auch nochmal aufgemacht und gschmeidig gmocht! retzt rennt sie spuehrbar besser. das ist halt echt der vorteil einer rockshox. die kann man nachts im tiefschlaf bei 2promille noch warten


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Die DT hab ich selbst auch schon aufgemacht. Ist nicht schwieriger als bei RS.

Aber den direkten Vergleich hatte ich ja. Die DT ist fluffiger und nutzt schneller mehr Federweg. Spricht vielleicht auch besser an.
Die RS ist progressiver und kommt mir deshalb entgegen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

echt? krass. da hasst du wohl die etwas "weiteren" bushings bekommen. die gibt es auch in enger, dann schlaegt sie nicht so schnell aus, federt aber sche***


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Nee wenn die bei dir schon ständig probs macht is die bei mir total schnell fürn mors

Bin gerade am überlegen, was ich mit meinem Ragley machen soll, da is einfach relativ viel in schlechtem zustand, sprich gebumst
Der Mavic LRS is total fertig

Ich bin am Grübeln ob ich Rahmen und gabel usw verkaufen soll und nen neues Trail Hardtail zimmern soll...Hab kein Bock noch in 26 zoll zu investieren.
650b würde mich auch locken, da bräuchte ich aber noch ne FOX, der Rahmen is 650b tauglich sprich hat genug reifenfreiheit.
Oder halt direkt nen 29er trail hardtail....was meint ihr?

Zeit hab ich genug, diese Saison is eigentlich nix enduromäßiges mehr geplant...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Hab erst für ein On One 456 EVO Carbon überlegt. Könnte man ein gutes Enduro HT aufbauen.
Leider aber nur 26".


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Bin wegen dem am überlegen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-big-wig-29er-2013/rp-prod90796

Da dann die Hope Tech dran, ne  Tapered Fox mit 120mm und QR 15(wenns die Preiswert im Bikemarkt gibt)...reifen iwas in Richtung Hans Dampf Trailstar natürlich Tubeless...dürfte nen Spaßiges Gerät bei Rauskommen.

Oder der hier:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTITFL29/titus_ti_fireline_29er_frame
Für Titan billig, aber mir zu teuer


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Den oberen könntest du doch sogar mit bis zu 150mm Forke fahren!


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Jaein
IS ein 44mm Steuerrohr, dasss heißt Tapered nur mit External Bottom Cup und External Bottum Cup nur bis 120mm...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Scheint problematisch eine Gabel zu finden, die mehr als 120mm FW hat und NICHT Tapered ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Jup
Also ich hab noch keine gefunden


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Michse auch nicht. Oder mit Risiko eine 140er und EC.
Wer denkt sich den einen 29er Allmountain aus, in den man 150er Gabeln Non-tapered stecken darf? 

Blöd das du sowas zeigst. Meine DT scheint so gut wie verkauft...


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Also in dem 26er am Hardtail hab ich ja ne 140mm

120 fürn AM Hardtaileinsatz am 29er reichen denke ich dicke




> Blöd das du sowas zeigst. Meine DT scheint so gut wie verkauft...



Hast du es gut, hab noch saumäßig viel Krempel hier und erst eine Felge einem Kollegen zurückgelegt...


----------



## xmaxle (15. August 2013)

Das schöne an Mariae Himmelfahrt ist ja, dass ja bestimmte Teile im Landkreis ja trotzdem schaffen müssen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Naja, ich muss aber sowieso noch ein Crest HR aufbauen und fürn Harry einen neuen Steuersatz ordern.

Enduro HT ist erstmal nur im Hinterkopf.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Wem sachste das
Ich hab noch nen Satz Tune Naben hier, die aufgebaut werden wollen und nächsten Monat steht Rad am Ring an^^
Such nur grad schomma nach bastelein für den Winter


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

Ein 29er lt hardtail ist sicher geil.
Ich bin am trigger29-1 anschauen... Das reizt mich

Ach ja 3h ~1500h und 63km. Entspannte Bike Tour durch die Hügel hier morgen wird grillzeug für Sonntag gekauft und SA sollten es nochmal ner ganze Ecke mehr werden...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Wobei -> ich könnte den Novatec Rennrad Tubular LRS zerlegen (~1,3KG) und auf die Naben vom Speci-LRS packen.
Die Naben in den Bikemarkt und es steht ein Cross-Disc LRS 

Dann noch das 26er Rahmenset loswerden bevor man dafür auch noch was abdrücken muss 


Ich war nur 1,5h raus. Hab immerhin das Knacken an der neuen/alten KCNC Stütze beseitigt -> war die Sattelklemme


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Ich hab heute Pause und mir fällt die Decke aufn Kopf
Morgen VOrbelastung und dann Samstag Rennen in Grafschaft.
So langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf Marathons, will wieder 24h fahren is viel geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Wieso so langsam?! 
Waren doch erst 3 Stück?

Hab mich heute im Berg recht elendig gefühlt. Morgen zur Vorbelastung dürfte es dann noch ein wenig schlechter gehen und Samstag dann RUMS 

Dafür versucht berg ab an meiner Kurvenrtechnik zu arbeiten. Hinten hatte ich wohl zu wenig Druck, da hats den RaceKing fast von der Felge gezogen. Außerdem macht der dann so komische Rubbellaute und die Seitenwände rubbeln auf


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

> Wieso so langsam?!
> Waren doch erst 3 Stück?


Hab diese Saison schon 6...4 Nutrixxion Marathons, Sundern und Waimes...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Achso, stimmt ja 

Hab so langsam aber auch gefallen an den 24h Rennen gefunden.

Nächste Woche dann mal wieder mit dem Laufen anfangen, hab mir kurzerhand eine Laufpartnerin klar gemacht


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

> Nächste Woche dann mal wieder mit dem Laufen anfangen, hab mir kurzerhand eine Laufpartnerin klar gemacht



Da würd ich das Laufen auch Anfangen

Werd aber nach Rad am Ring auch mal wieder etwas laufen. Möchte nächstes Jahr mal so nen Crossduathlon mitmachen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Die ist ja auch schon ganz süß, nur irgendwie extrem sportlich - nicht so weiblich...


Gerade mal geschaut: Die Ambrosio Tubular Felgen haben den selben ERD wie die kaputte DT Felge. Kann also nahtlos umspeichen. Leider hab ich für Vorne 32 Loch und Hinten 28L


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Wie geht denn ganz Süß und irgendwie nicht so Weiblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Wie deutlich muss man denn werden?!
Sieht halt nicht so wie die ausm Augenpflege-Thread


----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

jungs frage!!!!!
Hat jemand schon mal was von knackgeräuschen bei hope naben gehört.

Hatte ja mal so knackgeräusche und haben dann die leichbau FRM steckachse ausgetauscht...die lief ja ned gut mit dem neuen POP/Hope LRS. Die normale steckachse rein und es lief...bis heute...da hatte ich ganz leichte geräusche wie vorher. Kurzangehalten und die steckachse richtig angeknallt, dann wars wieder weg.

Hab jetzt mal wieder den Chris King/Crest LRS montiert mit der FRM steckachse. Hat ja vorher mit der kombi immer gut funktioniert.

Nach meiner OP wenn ich wieder fahren darf werd ichs testen.


----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

ui fast vergessen...heute die letzte schöne tour gemacht bevor ich morgen unters messer muss. Nochmals richtig in die höhe gegangen...













jetzt noch das letzte bierchen und dann gut schlafen...


----------



## Fezza (15. August 2013)

Herrliche Bilder Jens!!!!

Zum Wohle und morgen wünsche ich gutes Gelingen!!!


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie deutlich muss man denn werden?!
> Sieht halt nicht so wie die ausm Augenpflege-Thread



Ok verstanden^^

   @Jens viel Glück morgen wünsche dir, das alles sauber verläuft und du schnell wieder aufs Rad kannst


Also meine Hope is ruhig, hab auch ne QR15 steckachse an der Fox. Übermäßig angeknallt is die aber nicht.

Die Bilder sind ja der Hammer


----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Herrliche Bilder Jens!!!!
> 
> Zum Wohle und morgen wünsche ich gutes Gelingen!!!




danke dir. Hei und dann werden wir mal nen türchen zusammen machen...egal ob bei dir oder bei mir...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Geiles Bike und geile Landschaft. Will dich immer noch gerne mal besuchen 

Für morgen alles GUTE!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. August 2013)

Huiuiui, Jens' Vertex kommt extrem gut.

Bei mir lief's heute katastrophal auf dem Rad. Gestern abend habe ich die Kette wie immer nach 2500 km gewechselt, danach noch die Vorderradbremse wieder schleiffrei eingestellt und die Stütze gereinigt, damit sie nicht mehr knackt.
Und heute? Die Schaltung springt (ich darf die Kette also noch schön auf die Kassette einfahren), die Bremse schleift wieder, manchmal knackt die Stütze und obendrein geht der Tacho, vermutlich der vorgestrigen Regenfahrt wegen, nicht mehr. Wobei er eigentlich nicht das erste Mal baden gegangen ist. Wie gut, dass ich am WE nicht zum Radfahren komme...
Ach ja, und die Knie erst... Muss ich wohl doch mal in eine Bandage investieren.


----------



## Fezza (15. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> danke dir. Hei und dann werden wir mal nen türchen zusammen machen...egal ob bei dir oder bei mir...



Genau das machen wir!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

Ich glaub wir müssen und echt mal beim doc treffen
 @DoC: wird scho!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen und echt mal beim doc treffen
> @_DoC_: wird scho!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja sascha wäre ne reise wert.

Da hoch fährt man aber halt nur asphalt und dann gibts nen schönen höhenweg. Danach wieder bischen strasse runter und trail...

Spektakulär ist halt die aussicht da oben und die berge. man muss es nur noch richtig in szene setzen


----------



## Metrum (15. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs frage!!!!!
> Hat jemand schon mal was von knackgeräuschen bei hope naben gehört.



Jens, wenns nach der OP weg ist kamen die Geräuche vom Ellbogen! 

Gutes Gelingen und ich hoffe dass es nicht der Tag ist an dem die Studenten operieren!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, wenns nach der OP weg ist kamen die Geräuche vom Ellbogen!
> 
> Gutes Gelingen und ich hoffe dass es nicht der Tag ist an dem die Studenten operieren!



unterschrieben hat der chef als operatör
auch wenn er nur daneben steht kanns nur besser werden...

G8 jungs und ned zuviel technikgedöns


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Leute hier riecht es nach Erlkönigalarm:






Liteville 301 29 und der Rahmen sieht nicht nach XL aus

Wenn das Teil kommt und es ne Marathonabstimmung gibt muss ich mich glaub ich bei der Samenbank anmelden oder sonstwas, das wär ja der absolute Hammer


----------



## Metrum (15. August 2013)

Naja, bei der Reifenfreiheit sieht es für mich nicht wie ein neues 29er aus.
Kannst dich auch wegen der Perspektive irren.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2013)

Könnte sein...

WBei meinem 29er ist die Sattelklemme auf höhe oberkante Reifen (bei 48cm) und die is ja deutlich höher, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

Verdächtig ist aber, dass der Dämpfer kein Dekor hat..

So ich bin jez mal pennen bis morgen Jungens


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

ich weis nicht, was immer alle mit lv haben... ich finde die net besonderns.

die abfahrt von vorgestern: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmEckgc3mLo"]Rohardsberg-HoernleBerg-Bleibach - YouTube[/nomedia].

und die tour dazu: strava


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Moin!

Jay endlich isses online, gleich mal reinschauen!


----------



## unocz (16. August 2013)

Moinmoin........
Ja alles gute dir nochmals jens und eigentlich ist ja immr noch ein treffen nachzuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Morgen Jungens!

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus bei dir Sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

danke... kann man das video so lassen?


----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Warum nicht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

Weiß ja net...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Wow, jetzt hab ich hier gleich 2 Hunde.
Mein Leo ist nicht so beeindruckt von dem ausgebüchsten Nachbarshund


----------



## zweikreise (16. August 2013)

Morgen zusammen

Sascha das sieht ja nach einer richtig coolen Strecke aus.

was immer schade ist bei allen diesen Viedeos, dass man kaum die wirkliche Steigung und das wirkliche Gefälle sieht. Es sieht alles immer etwas flacher aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

Das stimmt. Die letzte abfahrt ist sehr steil. Mit das assigste, was seiner bremsscheibe bei uns antuen kann.

Es kam spielzeug: 2x





Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus
Dann verschiebt man die Kassette ja um ein ritzel nach Links...welches lässt du denn weg?

Wahrscheinlich das 13er oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

Teoretisch längst du eines der 11,13,15,17er weglassen. Aber an besten ist es wohl 15+17 weg zu lassen und dafür ein 16 er rein. Sollte dem harmonischen Sprung geben. Und da man das einzeln bestellten kann... Und ich noch eines da habe.... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Mein Dirty Harry ist gerade gestorben, oder vielleicht gestern. Wollte los und da lies es sich nicht vernünftig lenken. Die untere Lagerschale hängt schräg im Rahmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

Wtf????

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

Das riecht nach Garantie!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

@Sascha
Das hört sich nach nem plan an


@
Marcel
Neeein kann ja net wahr sein
Fährst du jez morgen mit?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2013)

Ooooohooooh.... schei55e!!


Habe gerade einen Gutschein von OnOne wegen einem optischen Mangel an meiner Fatty Fork bekommen. Die fliegt ja sowieso irgendwann raus


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Stütze mit Speedy vom 29er rein. 
36T 11-34 am 26er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Sollte für Grafschaft reichen denke ich...Vielleicht hab ich dann ne kleine Chance an dir dran zu bleiben
Du wolltest ja eh 1x10 Testen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

36/11 trete ich allerdings in der Ebene aus.

Hab jetzt aber keine Lust noch einen Drehgriff ab zu bauen und eine Innenlager-Kefü raus zu werfen.

Wenn es gar nicht, mach ich eben Fresstour und hau mir das Nutrixxion-Zeugz rein.
Bin grad etwas angepisst.


----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Das glaub ich, bin letztes Jahr im Finale mit schleifenden Bremsen am start gewesen, weil ich die Elixir net mehr hinbekommen hab. Dann hatte ich noch nen Platten und hab auch noch net mal gewusst, dass das innenlager kaputt war


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Hab jetzt noch eben ein anderes Schaltwerk dran und die abgebremsten Alligator Bremsscheiben gegen R1 getauscht.


----------



## xmaxle (16. August 2013)

@ Marcel: 
Hab noch niemals so abge****te Eggbeater gesehen  Weltklasse ! Ließ sich aber ganz easy demontieren... mit Stahlsäge und Vorschlaghammer. Konnte immerhin eine Hülse und 2 der alten Federn retten. Vielen dank schonmal !


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @ Marcel:
> Hab noch niemals so abge****te Eggbeater gesehen  Weltklasse ! Ließ sich aber ganz easy demontieren... mit Stahlsäge und Vorschlaghammer. Konnte immerhin eine Hülse und 2 der alten Federn retten. Vielen dank schonmal !



 

Sehr gut! Freut mich das zu hören 

Waren meine ersten Klicks, hat also was stark emotionales 
Das eine Pedal mit dem kaputten Lager hatte hinterher einen 2 Seiteneinstieg.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. August 2013)

Hallo jungs
Op geglÃ¼ckt. Ging aber bischen lÃ¤nger weil man noch alles sÃ¤ubern musste. Schock kam gerade vom arzt. 6 wochen nur strecken und bis 100 grad biegenð©. GrÃ¼sse aus dem bett


----------



## Metrum (16. August 2013)

Ist nicht zu ändern Jens - wichtiger ist dass die OP gut verlaufen ist! 
Musst du dich eben von Knuffi trösten und verwöhnen lassen.


----------



## xmaxle (16. August 2013)

Gute Genesung gell ! ( Scheiß Alliterationen ^^ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2013)

Es lebt! 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (16. August 2013)

Morgen gibts bei mir wieder den Mauerweg. Diesmal ohne Fähre also etwa 20 km länger.


----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Ach das is doch schön zu hören! Gute besserung

Grad bin ich mal wieder von zwei Wanderern aufgehalten worden...Die dann zu mir: Sie wissen, dass sie hier nicht fahren dürfen und ihr Mountainbiker bekommt noch richtig ärger...naja dann hat der eine noch versucht mir weiß zu machen, dass ich nur auf ausgeschilderten Wegen fahren dürfe(In NRW gibt es keine einschränkungen, im gesetz steht "Feste Wege" nicht BEfestigte).
Nachdem ich denen erklärt, hab, dass das worauf ich fahre per Definition ein Weg is hab ich mich dann aus dem Staub gemacht. Die haben mal wieder versucht mich ausm Wald mit irgendwelchen selbstausgedachten Regeln zu bekommen 

Hunde hatten sie natürlich nicht angeleint, is ja auch nicht so, dass da in dem Teil gerade viele Rehe unterwegs sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2013)

Guten Tag Allerseits,
schÃ¶ne UrlaubsgrÃ¼Ãe aus Lienz/ Osttirol....Wir haben schon gefÃ¼hlte 5000Hm mit dem Tandem abgespult. Am Montag starten wir den Stoneman-Trail mit ein oder zwei Ãbernachtungen. Das Wetter ist super und soll auch halten.
Bilder folgen!
Jetzt geht es zum Bergsprint zur DolomitenhÃ¼tte ca 900Hm mit zwei Fahrern (je die HÃ¤lfte MtB und Rennrad).......als Zuschauer.
Last es Euch gut gehen, bis bald.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs
> Op geglÃ¼ckt. Ging aber bischen lÃ¤nger weil man noch alles sÃ¤ubern musste. Schock kam gerade vom arzt. 6 wochen nur strecken und bis 100 grad biegenð©. GrÃ¼sse aus dem bett


,hast anscheinend nicht auf dem OP-Tisch gezappelt.....Gute Heilung und Geduld mit dem was kommt.


----------



## maddda (16. August 2013)

Au das hört sich nach spaß an
Viel Spaß beim Bergsprint. Find das auch immer Geil mal selbst beim Rennen zuzuschauen, kommt man ja sonst nicht zu. Mache ich dieses Jahr beim CC Rennen in Remscheid auch mal wieder, da können dann die andern mal arbeiten


----------



## onkel_doc (16. August 2013)

so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los hier...

ich seh grad, alles beim alten. jemand macht immer alles but und die technikfrgen kommen auch nicht zu kurz

Hab gerade meine portion schocki reingehaun...hmmm

knuffi wirds schon richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Dann lass dich mal gesund pflegen


----------



## unocz (16. August 2013)

Halt de ohren steif jens, alles wird gut !!!!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (16. August 2013)

Moin Jungs

es ist Freitag und ich habe URLAUB..... 

Welches Bike soll ich morgen nehmen? Das Rotwild, das Drössie oder das Rennrad?

Gruß aus der Herbertstrasse

Verdammte Axt, die Pizza ist verbrannt...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. August 2013)

habe auf R2 bikes diesen lenker gesehen...110g bei 700mm breite

bis 90kg freigegeben.

Das würde bei mir ja noch locker passen.

könnte was fürs neue sein...

http://r2-bike.com/New-Ultimate-Lenker-Carbon-Evo-flat-31-8-700-matt-UD


----------



## Metrum (16. August 2013)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Welches Bike soll ich morgen nehmen? Das Rotwild, das Drössie oder das Rennrad?




Moin Maggus! 

Ich fahr zurzeit gern dumm auf 28" im Kreis rum. Muss man nicht denken und schafft viele km!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. August 2013)

moin ihr schnarchnasen...

ist mal wieder verdächtig ruhig hier...


----------



## Fezza (17. August 2013)

Moin!!!

geht los.... Studio, Gewichte stemmen


----------



## Metrum (17. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin ihr schnarchnasen...
> 
> ist mal wieder verdächtig ruhig hier...




Ach Jens, die sind nur alle draußen. Fahren Rad, schwimmen, rudern, grillen, laufen fröhlich die Arme schwingend durch die Gegend...

Gibt aber auch Sachen die du machen kannst!







Brauch man keine Arme dafür und der Tag geht auch rum. 

Moin an alle!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2013)

sooo ich war mal am schraubern... die kassette:





ist eine 11/36xt mit 15/17er raus geworfen dafuer ein 16er (ka was fuer, lag noch rum) und ein 42er mifre.
schaltet sich fuers erste echt gut. wird jetzt dann um 1430 auf ner laengeren runde ausgiebig getestet.

ach ja, felge: ich werde wohl doch eher beide epic hinterraeder im herbst mit neuen crest bestuecken. die 2. hat auch gut gelitten. haelt noch, aber nicht noch ne saison. und 4x carbon felgen und 2 gute crest vorderraeder ausspeichen... ne zu teuer.

ach ja... mir hat es zum 2. mal beim montieren den renegade controle control bei ~2bar von der felge gerissen. 2 verschiedene crest. muss echt am reifen liegen. so probleme hatte ich noch nie. 
aber: top local specci dealer: ich bekomme den reifen getauscht


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2013)

Sieht gut aus aber was willst du mit der Monsterübersetzung... *duck und weg*

Nee bin schon vom Rennen in Grafschaft zurück. Bin dann ja gezwungenermaßen (wütend und verärgert) mit dem Kinderrad an den Start.

Gab auch einige bewundernde Blicke ("du hattest doch mal größere Räder?") und ein anerkennendes Nicken für Mono.
Was soll ich sagen, 36/34 war überall tretbar und ich musste berghoch voll durchdrücken. Ich musste aus den meisten Gruppen raus um nicht vom Rad zu fallen und war deshalb hoch oft schneller.
Bergab haben sie mich dann oft eingeholt, wenn es nicht "steil" wurde. In den Flachstücken habe ich richtig viel verloren und 36/11 oft ausgetreten.

War aber dann im Ziel nicht so schlimm: kam nach 59km mit ~1600hm nach 2:28:02h an. Hat immerhin für Platz 8 bei den Herren gereicht. Philipp war dann doch nicht so weit hinter mir (~1:30min) und ist 9. bei den Herren geworden. Preisgeld das mehr als die Meldegebühr deckt gabs auch noch 

Im Nachhinein ärgert es mich schon ein wenig, dass ich nicht das optimale Rad zur Verfügung hatte, denn es wäre mehr gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. August 2013)

Bin auch wieder da...an den abständen von Marcel zu mir hat sich im vergleich zum Rennen in Nordenau nichts geändert, bis auf ein paar Sekunden immer diese verdammten knappp zwei Minuten und das einmal mit Defekt und einmal Mono, nicht auszudenken was passiert wenn Marcel mal Glück hat


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2013)

Sauber sauber! 
Die monsteruebersetzung ist fuer spassige sachen in den alpen. Oder ornans... wollte es mal testen. Faehrt sich ganz gut. Schaltet ordentlich. Scheint stressfrei zu sein.
Irgendwie lustig: 42er kassette und 140er bremsscheibe 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (18. August 2013)

moin
ich seh schon alle wieder unterwegs bei dem geilen wetter.

1h und ab gehts nach hause. Sieht alles gut aus. mein spinningbike wartet schon...


----------



## Fezza (18. August 2013)

Guata Morga!!

Mit Muskelkater an erwachen....


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

Moin!

Hab heute auch recht schwere Beine, hat sich gestern also bezahlt gemacht 

So wies ausschaut haben wir ein Geburtstagskind, oder? 

Alles Gute Sascha!
Bleib so wie du bist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. August 2013)

Moin.  

Sascha hat Geburtstag?! 

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, VIEL GESUNDHEIT UND IMMER "1" FESTES STANDBEIN(*) ZUR SEITE! 






















(*) Ich meine 'ne Lefty!!!!!


----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

Morgen!

Bin heute auch froh, wenn ich nicht die Treppe hoch muss

Alles Gute Sascha!


----------



## unocz (18. August 2013)

Yo allet gute sascha


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## InoX (18. August 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sascha! 


ich merke heute nahezu nichts vom unserer Mauerweg Tour um Westberlin gestern.

7:04 h Fahrzeit, 25,02 Km/h im Schnitt und 178 km Gesamtfahrleistung. Lief recht gut und das Wetter war auch bestens geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

Wat 7h Fahrtzeit?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. August 2013)

in dem fall auch noch von mir alles gute...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2013)

Danke danke

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (18. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wat 7h Fahrtzeit?



War ja mit dem MTB. Da find ich den Schnitt ok.


----------



## Metrum (18. August 2013)

Sascha, die Geschenke sind schon gepackt! 






Alles Gute. Geld, Gold und ein sorgenfreies Leben!!!

Moin Männer!


----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

Bin grad dabei mein TUne hinterrad zu planen.

Werde wieder ne BOR 366 fahren.

BIn grad am überlegen ob ich ne Kombi aus D-Light Revo oder Komplett D-Light fahren soll... was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2013)

Danke
Ich kann mir nie merken, welche sapim ich als hab. Ich glaub es war Race/dlight...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

So hab mich jetzt für Messerspeichen entschieden.
Beim Speedwareshop gibt es welche von CN Spokes, die kosten pro Stück nur 1,29 und haben fast genau die gleichen Maße, wie die CX-Ray.
CX Ray hat 2,0x2,3x0,9x2,0
CN hat 2,0x2,2x0,9x2,0

Hier mal nen Link:
http://www.speedwareshop.de/CN-Spokes-Aero-424-Speichen

Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

Ui!
Sogar leichter als eine CX-Ray. Hätte ich vorher wissen müssen, dann hätte ich meinen Crest-LRS damit aufgebaut.

Egal, ich hab jetzt das erste Crosslaufrad fertig. Reifen ist diesmal sogar ohne Sauerrei drauf


----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

Um ohne Sauerei Schlauchis aufzuziehen gehört auch übung oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

Njaa, die Fingerspitzen hab ich bis jetzt immer leicht verschleimt und verklebt. Aber der Rest vom Kerl und auch Reifenflanken und Felge sind sauber geblieben


----------



## zuki (18. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs
> Op geglÃ¼ckt. Ging aber bischen lÃ¤nger weil man noch alles sÃ¤ubern musste. Schock kam gerade vom arzt. 6 wochen nur strecken und bis 100 grad biegenð©. GrÃ¼sse aus dem bett



Hola Jens,

schÃ¶n, dass alles gut gegangen ist. Immer schÃ¶n Physio machen. Bei mir hat es ja auch irgendwie geklappt.

Alles Gute!


----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Njaa, die Fingerspitzen hab ich bis jetzt immer leicht verschleimt und verklebt. Aber der Rest vom Kerl und auch Reifenflanken und Felge sind sauber geblieben



Bai mir wäre das glaube ich ins total Chaos ausgeartet

Deswegen mag ich auch einspeichen, da Sifft nix


Ach überigens tut ihr eigentlich schraubensicherung auf die Nippel oder garnix?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

hab die jetzt beim 2. lrs auch trocken gelassen. keine ahnung wie sich das dann über "die jahre" auswirkt. so lange bleibt das material ohnehin nicht bei mir.

wenn man schlauchreifen aufzieht sollte man übrigens penibel auf die laufrichtung achten, gibt sonst sicher viel freude.
hat bei mir aber immer geklappt


----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

Über mehr als 2 Jahre fahre ich Felgen auch nicht...

Das mit der Laufrichtung hat bestimmt in einigen Kellern schon zu Selbstmorden geführt


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

Nicht so unwahrscheinlich. Auf der Schlauchreifenkleberdose steht: "Achtung Lebensgefahr!"

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. August 2013)

Noch besser: Asymetrische Felgen falsch einspeichen


----------



## onkel_doc (18. August 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Hola Jens,
> 
> schön, dass alles gut gegangen ist. Immer schön Physio machen. Bei mir hat es ja auch irgendwie geklappt.
> 
> Alles Gute!



Denke positiv. Das leben geht weiter und iw wirds schon wieder


----------



## Fezza (18. August 2013)

@Jens: das kommt schon wieder! Auf dem Hometrainer/Spinningbike kannst zudem gezielter GA trainieren....
 @Sascha: "happy burzeltag!"


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Noch besser: Asymetrische Felgen falsch einspeichen



Höhö 

Noch in paar Kleinigkeiten gerichtet: Kralle in die Crossgabel statt Expander, DT Hinterrad mit Crossreifen (Draht) ausgerüstet, RR-Kassette drauf und alles zusammen gesteckt


----------



## Fezza (19. August 2013)

Guata Morga Jungs und Mädelz

Wieder Montag, wieder im Büro und wieder geht's saulange bis zum Wochenende 

"Montag ist der Schönste Tag der Woche, da kannst dich am längsten auf's Wochenende freuen!"


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2013)

morgen zusammen. bin auch wieder @Work... olE!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. August 2013)

moin...nicht @Work
aber zu hause @unfall

darum schön gamutelich frühstücken...


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Morgen!

So gleich gehts erstmal in die Muckibude und heute nammitach fahre ich glaub ich mal wieder ne Runde Rennrad

Jez werd ich mal die Tage anfangen das 29er 24h Solo ready zu machen...Sprich 22/36 an der Kurbel und dann muss das Cockpit etwas höher, sieht zwar dann besch**** aus, aber das muss sein. Ich denke ich muss den 17 Grad Vorbau für das Rennen positiv drehen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Ihhhh ist ja ekelhaft 
Nein mach du mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Nachm Zieleinlauf dreh ich das dann glaub ich sofort wieder umWerds aber erstmal mit noch nem Spacer versuchen, aber das reicht denke ich nicht...


----------



## Fezza (19. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> So gleich gehts erstmal in die Muckibude und heute nammitach fahre ich glaub ich mal wieder ne Runde Rennrad
> 
> Jez werd ich mal die Tage anfangen das 29er 24h Solo ready zu machen...Sprich 22/36 an der Kurbel und dann muss das Cockpit etwas höher, sieht zwar dann besch**** aus, aber das muss sein. Ich denke ich muss den 17 Grad Vorbau für das Rennen positiv drehen



Wie lange ist der Vorbau? könnest mit mir tauschen 

+17° sieht dann schon recht nach Oparacer aus


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Nee das is ja nur für ein Rennen. Brauch den später ja noch wieder
 Für 24h Solo muss ich ja ne relativ komfortable Sitzposition haben...Genug vorbauten hab ich selbst hier, evtl reicht auch in Positiver 6grad vorbau


----------



## Fezza (19. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee das is ja nur für ein Rennen. Brauch den später ja noch wieder
> Für 24h Solo muss ich ja ne relativ komfortable Sitzposition haben...Genug vorbauten hab ich selbst hier, evtl reicht auch in Positiver 6grad vorbau



 für 24h Solo muss die Sitzposition schon passen, da würde ich mir auch ein Bike gefallen lassen, welches nicht superdruper geil ausschaut, lieber eine Runde mehr fahren können als ein etwas cooleres Bike zu fahren


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Eben für das Rennen isses mir total egal wie die Kiste aussieht...Sonst fahre ich ja aufm 29er auch einen 5mm Spacer und nen 90mm Vorbau mit -17Grad


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Eben kam eine Mail von on-one. Ich werde aber nicht so ganz schlau draus?!



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Can you please confirm your collection and we can get this collected under warranty[/FONT]



Da ist noch ein Link zu einer Hilfeseite...

http://customerservice.planetx.co.uk/index.php?/Tickets/Submit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Wenn du Planet X anklickst und auf next drückst kommt ja so ein Feld unter dem du eine Nachricht verschicken kannst.
Dann würde ich da das Problem schildern und die Nachricht abschicken.

Haben die Jungs denn keine Telefonnummer


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Ich hab dem Menschen aus der Mail noch mal geschrieben. 
Wahrscheinlich muss ich aber noch mal unter der Hilfeseite hinmailen.

Telefon haben die, ja. Aber anrufen wollte ich nicht unbedingt, mit Muttersprachlern am Telefon ist immer so eine Sache


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Och da hätt ich kein Problem mit, einfach anrufen iwe geht das schon, zur not mit Händen und Füßen reden^^


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Reden und quatschen ja, argumentieren vielleicht eher weniger.
Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass es heute noch was wird


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Na dann halt mich auf jedenfall auf dem Laufenden, das interessiert mich, wie die on one jungs damit umgehen

Hier schüttet es mittlerweile...wird wohl heute doch ne runde Rolle...


----------



## Fezza (19. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann halt mich auf jedenfall auf dem Laufenden, das interessiert mich, wie die on one jungs damit umgehen
> 
> Hier schüttet es mittlerweile...wird wohl heute doch ne runde Rolle...



Hier regnet es seit gestern Abend mehr oder weniger durchgehend....

ist doch geil zum biken, wenns regnet!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Hab jetzt mal die Zeit bis gleich zum Hundespaziergang genutzt um ein paar Sachen in den Bikemarkt zu stellen.

Auch wenn es nur ein paar Kröten sind, mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen 

Japs, ich bleibe dran und werde bei Neuigkeiten berichten.


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

So die Sonne is doch noch rausgekommen....jez wird erstmal ne lockere RR-Runde gedreht

Paar sachen muss ich auch noch in den Bikemarkt stellen....hat sich hier einiges angesammelt, dass ich jez über hab....


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. August 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> War ja mit dem MTB. Da find ich den Schnitt ok.



Ich gehe davon aus, das Marcel meint, der Schnitt sei recht hoch für die Strecke, oder? Man muss halt nur davon ausgehen, dass dabei > 1000 hm gemacht wurden 

Hier ist übrigens Mistwetter. Morgen geht's dann hoffentlich wieder aufs Rad 

Warum gerate ich eigentlich im Bikemarkt an die komischen Leute?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Hatte gerade die meiste Crossrunde überhaupt.
Bei Sonne und kühl losgefahren, im Wald dann richtig nass mit Platzregen und kurz bevor ich zuhause war strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Bin von meiner RR Runde auch wieder da. Hat auch zwischendurch geregnet, aber nur ein bisschen



> Warum gerate ich eigentlich im Bikemarkt an die komischen Leute?



Hmm hab im Bikemarkt bis jetzt eigentlich nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. Bis auf einen der mir weiß machen wollte, dass meine Eixir CR Carbon die ich ihm verkauft hatte gar keine Carbon war


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. August 2013)

Ach, da kommen irgendwelche 14-Jährigen, die relativ abwegige Sachen im Lieferumfang erwarten, obwohl ich es in der Anfrage deutlich verneint habe oder Leute, die einem lachhafte Preise zahlen wollen und einfach nicht locker lassen.


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Ach ich könnte mich grad total über mich selbst aufregen.
Hab mir bei superlight Bikeparts ne Felge bestellt und nicht gemerkt, dass die bis 3.9 betriebsferien haben


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Hmm. So wie ich meinen Vater verstanden habe, will er mich kommenden Sonntag nach Schöningen fahren. Dort ist Niedersachsenmeisterschaft XC.
Insgesamt nur 340hm. 
Fahren muss ich noch mal 26er
-> 36T lassen? eher nicht oder
-> 40T Mono? falls doch ein knackiger Anstieg drin ist gefährlich
-> XX 39/26? muss noch Umwerfer, Schalthebel und andere Kurbel dran

Bei Option III müsste ich sogar SLX-Shifter mit X.9 Shifter kombinieren, auch doof!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2013)

no comment


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

Also ich würde Variante drei fahren. Schneller isses auf jedenfall. 

So hab jez an superlight bikeparts ne Mail geschrieben, dass ich vom zurücktrete...
Muss das Laufrad unbedingt jez die Tag fertig machen und testen. Kurz vorm rennen hab ich keine zeit noch ein Laufrad zu bauen. Hab jez die Felge bei R2 bestellt.


----------



## Fezza (19. August 2013)

36er fahren... Ist xc, da passt das schon.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hmm. So wie ich meinen Vater verstanden habe, will er mich kommenden Sonntag nach Schöningen fahren. Dort ist Niedersachsenmeisterschaft XC.
> Insgesamt nur 340hm.
> Fahren muss ich noch mal 26er
> -> 36T lassen? eher nicht oder
> ...




Im bikemarkt hats nen quantec 29er rahmen...recht günstig


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> 36er fahren... Ist xc, da passt das schon.



Naja 340hm bei 33km ist nicht viel 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Im bikemarkt hats nen quantec 29er rahmen...recht günstig



Schöner Rahmen, aber selbst bei einem Chrashreplacement waähre ein neuer Harry sinnvoller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Im bikemarkt hats nen quantec 29er rahmen...recht günstig



Servus.

Den habe ich auch gesehen. 

Habe zum guten Kurs eine DA7950 Kurbel "gekauft", dann war sie plötzlich doch schon verkauft....   
Schaizz Laune jetzt den ganzen Abend!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2013)

Kopp hoch TT!

Der quantec ist geil, aber der harry geiler 

Ach ja: das mifre ist tip top. Die abstufungen sind auch echt gut. Lustig ist: ich bin trotzdem sehr viel der anstiege auf dem 36er gefahren und hatte das 42 wirklich nur als "rettungsanker" im gebrauch. Scheint also genau zu passen 
Und auf ner sehr schnellen abfahrt hab ich dann den kollegen mit 44-11 stehen lassen und zwar mit treten. Fragt mich net warum, aber ich komme prima damit klar 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2013)

Nabend Sascha...  und Rest!

Suche gerade nach Tattovorlagen.
Bin auf was cooles gestoßen:


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2013)

Der spruch ist top aber stil net so meins... meins kennste, oder?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (19. August 2013)

An sich nen cooles Motiv, finde aber, dass die Lücke zwischen dem"no" und dem "gain" etwas groß ist..


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2013)

Erinnert mich daran morgen mal meins zu posten... gn8 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2013)

Find es nicht so prall, ging eher um "no pain.....", motivtechnisch eher  

Ne, dein Tattoo kennen wir hier noch nicht, Sascha.
Los! Her damit!


----------



## Fezza (20. August 2013)

Guten Morgen wünscht der untätowierte tattooliebhaber HU


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2013)

Moin!

HU ???


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

tach!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2013)

Yes!

Moin.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

moin jungs tag der tattoos zeigen??


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

keien einwaede... nur sollte ich die seite hier @Work vllt noch auchmachen koennen 
das hab ich mir naemlich mit dem augenpflege thread schon abgeschminkt


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

bike24 hat die shannon immer noch im angebot...30,9 460mm...wär mal ne anfrage wert. bike-components auch...hibike.

Ich denk man könnte sicher wieder mal anfragen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

alles abgeklappert...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2013)

Moin!

und... geiles Tattoo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2013)

Die Shannon ist wieder relativ gut verfügbar. Die 2013er hat blaue Yokes..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2013)

Auch die 30,9er.  Steckt beim Kumpel im Cdale.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

woher? ueberall steht leifertermin unbekannt...


----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

Jau das Tattoo sieht geil aus!

Morgen erstmal!

Klärt mich ma auf, was is denn an der Shannonstütze so toll?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

~170g bei 30.9 und 460mm. DAS ist so geil dran.
problem: finde mir eine leichte stuetze in 30.9mm und mind 430mm laenge. und komm mir net mit mckf oder sowas...


----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

Mmh das is natürlich nen Problem...
Evtl mal bei Tune anfragen, evtl fräsen dir die ein Starkes Stück in Sonderlänge?Die is ja zumindest in den Standartgrößen preiswerter als die Shannon....

Hab überigens die Augenflege mal wieder gefüllt


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

nein, machen sie nicht, weil es net ins werkzeug passt. kumpel von mir ist pm bei tune.


----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

Mmh schade, dann fällt mir auch nix mehr ein...


Ich warte ja auch immernoch darauf, dass es eine Masterpiece in 400mm gibt


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

mal noch ein geiles video...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zLuqKNKOqs"]If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv - YouTube[/nomedia]

da sieht man wieder mal wie besch... man biken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

hammergeiles Video
Hab auch nix gefunden, dass ich hätte fahren können

Grad ne Mail vom Speedwareshop und R2 bekommen, Geld is da und der Krempel geht wahrscheinlich heute noch raus.
Mit a bisserl glück kann ich mein "richtiges" hinterrad dann morgen bauen 
Die 800gr werden wohl sehr deutlich fallen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2013)

Penner


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

deutlich unter 800g? was nimmst du?
meine 240s + revo/comp + alunippel + crest liegt wohl bei ~808g (spoke calc)

was auch meine lrs bis jetzt bestaetigen:


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2013)

CN Aero mit BOR 366 und Tune Nabe


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

ok. die tune reisst es.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2013)

Ich schätze 782g ohne Felgenband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

Könnte hinkommen
Die CN Aero sollen, aber laut einem Kommentar beim Speedwareshop 0,1gr pro stück schwerer sein, als die cx Ray. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, weil die ja etwas dünner sind...


Ich sag mal optimistisch 779gr...kann ja nochn bissl Fett ausm Freilauf kratzen


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

was bringt einem nen leichtes rad wenn es die beine ned bringen...duck und wech


----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

> was bringt einem nen leichtes rad wenn es die beine ned bringen...duck und wech



mehr als schlechte Beine mit einem schweren Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

uiii... der doc ist gefurstet, weil er net aufs rad darf


----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

So ich werd mich jez mal aufs Rad schwingen, heute wirds was länger...bis heute Abend jungs


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

ich komme heute gar net aufs rad
musste 2 bleche kuchen zur arbeit mit bringen und nachher tausche ich den "runterhopsenden" renegade gegen einen sitzenden rengade in sworks


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Find es nicht so prall, ging eher um "no pain.....", motivtechnisch eher
> 
> Ne, dein Tattoo kennen wir hier noch nicht, Sascha.
> Los! Her damit!



klick dich mal durch die "eure tattoos" galerie - geile sachen dabei. ich traue mich ja nicht - zu zart für sowas


----------



## Metrum (20. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> tach!



Sieht richtig geil aus Sascha!  Nur schade dass es keiner sieht, weil hinter dir niemand mehr kommt! 

Nun auch - duck und wech!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

Obacht junge frau! 

Gerade aus dem specci shop zurrueck:






Dazu noch:




Dann brauch ich fuer lange einheiten keinen rucksack sondern nach nen 2. Halter dran... mal sehen

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2013)

Du hättest direkt das neue 2014er Epic mitnehmen sollen. Da gehen auch 2 Flaschen dran. Außerdem gibts so eine Toolbox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

Hab geschaut... Keines da... Das worldcup juckt schon

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

ach wer fährt schon speci...kauft euch nen richtiges rad...

man bin ich gewurschtet oder so wies sascha geschrieben hat...

na immerhin bin ich schon wieder auf dem spinningbike...


----------



## Fezza (20. August 2013)

Dann spinnst noch etwas rum?

was wäre denn aus deiner Sicht ein rechtes Bike?


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

rocky mountain, Steelecht, intense


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

Gebe dir recht,... Solange ich keine Startnummer dran machen will. Da ist (für mich) das epic in 90% der Fälle unschlagbar!

Spinning bike nach op... Kommt mir bekannt vor. Nach der Kreuzband op sagte der physio ich dürfe so langsam auf ein Ergometer sitzen. Am nächsten Tag fragt er weiter es war. Ich nur: "die erste Stunde war OK, die zweite hat es dann bissle gezogen." Der ist fast umgefallen "ich hatte so an 15 Minuten gedacht!" HA HA!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (20. August 2013)

Geiler reifen sascha !!!!!



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Fezza (20. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> rocky mountain, Steelecht, intense



...und ich dachte an Turner...

 morgen wir der Sultan wieder bewegt


----------



## onkel_doc (20. August 2013)

TURNER...nur am turnfest


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Geiler reifen sascha !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphon3



Dachte mit das der die gefällt werde sogar extra vorne montieren und den von vorne nach hinten... Vorne hält er länger

Ach ja,... Das beste: defekten controle angegeben... Sworks spezial edition dafür bekommen  top shop!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (20. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> TURNER...nur am turnfest



...jetzt ist erstmal das eidgenössische Schwingfest, aber eventuell gewinnt das ein Turner...


----------



## maddda (20. August 2013)

Bin auch von meiner langen runde wieder da... Immerhin gute 6stunden und 103 km sind's geworden
Vaddi is zwischendurch nen bissl mitgefahren


----------



## BENDERR (20. August 2013)

stark  
hab heute auch mal eine (für mich) längere mtb-runde gedreht. 
zwar nur 3:45h und 80km.. aber hat dann auch gereicht


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2013)

Im Moment nur kurze Sachen fatzen. Für GA müsste ich sicher 2-3 Wochen längere Einheiten hinlegen.
Ich denke das hilft jetzt nicht mehr so viel. 2 vielleicht 3 XC-Rennen und noch ebenso viele Marathons, dann ist wieder Crosssaison.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. August 2013)

Moin!


...jetzt kann ich erstmal gefühlte 1000 Seiten nachlesen


----------



## Metrum (20. August 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> ...jetzt kann ich erstmal gefühlte 1000 Seiten nachlesen



Haste nix verpasst. Jens ist erfolgreich operiert, der andere Jens im Urlaub, Sascha hatte Geburtstag und motzt immer noch hier und da rum, Philipp und Marcel machen ab und an was putt, der Maik sucht offenbar seit Wochen den Leuchtturm, Maggus lebt auch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2013)

Ja, ja... "aus den Augen - aus dem Sinn".....    tzzzz.....


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. August 2013)

N8!



Würde mich interessieren, was der Maggus so treibt... ich hoffe, er meldet sich noch bei mir...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. August 2013)

Moin.

Ich bezog das auf Veikko und mich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

morgen saecke! 
ich motz gar net... bin die ruhe selbst


----------



## Crimson_ (21. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. August 2013)

Sooooo gerade für den Schöninger MTB Cup gemeldet. Dürften dann zwar 5h Fahrt für 1,5h Rennen werden, aber ich hab einen Fahrer


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

Na dann! Anfahrt für ein Rennen is doch eh total egal

Leben is Rennenfahren, alles andere is nur warten! (Steve Mcqueen)


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

das stimmt solange, bis du frau und kid(s) hast.
aber auch dann muss es ab und zu sein! der geschmack von blut im mund bei max puls ist zu suess


----------



## Crimson_ (21. August 2013)

Naja, so muss ich den Sprit nicht zahlen wenn mein Vater fährt (Firmenwagen). Sonst würde ich das nicht machen.
Bisher nur noch ein anderen in der U23 am Start 

Nordenau Marathon fand ich hart, quasi blind in die ausgewaschene Abfahrt rein da ich oben fast im Dilirium war und nichts mehr gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

In Grafschaft war das bei mir nach einem der längeren Anstiege so...Aufn Tacho geguckt, wieder nach vorne geschaut und erstmal gedacht ich werd von der Sonne geblendet, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass das der Kreislauf is


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

das hatte ich auf der bahn mal ganz krass... das letzte mal aus der kurve gekommen und es wurde schwarz... und hat nur noch geblitzt. ich bin nach dem rennen erstmal an nen muelleimer kot*** gegangen.


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

Kotzen musste ich zum Glück noch nie, aber es war schon öfter mal kurz davor...


----------



## Fezza (21. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Kotzen musste ich zum Glück noch nie, aber es war schon öfter mal kurz davor...



Gekotzt habe ich auch schon, nach einem Beintraining im Studio mit dem ehemaligen Bodybuilding-Nationaltrainer der CH

Kurz davor bin ich nach jedem Training hinsetzen, tief durchatmen und hoffen, dass die Öffnung oben zu bleibt


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

> Gekotzt habe ich auch schon, nach einem Beintraining im Studio mit dem ehemaligen Bodybuilding-Nationaltrainer der CH



Ich glaub da wärs mir nicht anders gegangen


Wobei mein Magen is schon sehr standfest, ich bekomm dann eher pudding inne beine, werd weiß wie ne Wand und kann net mehr laufen, wenns ganz extrem wird


----------



## Fezza (21. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich glaub da wärs mir nicht anders gegangen
> 
> 
> Wobei mein Magen is schon sehr standfest, ich bekomm dann eher pudding inne beine, werd weiß wie ne Wand und kann net mehr laufen, wenns ganz extrem wird



Genau und von da an noch 5mal, oder 5 Minuten


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

Nee Kotzen is bei mir irgendwie net, das einzige mal, dass es so schlimm war wie nen 24 h rennen letztes Jahr nachdem ich nach'm rennen geschlafen hatte. Dann aufgestanden Zähne geputzt und danach ging dann garnix mehr... Hab den Krankenwagen schon kommen sehen, ging dann aber nach ner Cola wieder, gekotzt hab ich da aber auch net


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

So leute grad eben sind mein CN Aerospokes gekommen und ich bin schon sehr verwirrt.

Habe zwei haufen speichen mit 290 und 292mm bekommen, aber die unterscheinden sich überhaupt nicht in der längeWenn ich zwei speichen nebeneinander stelle auch nicht, bei den Spaims die ich hier haben ist ein deutlicher unterschied zu erkennen...sind ja immerhin 2mm

Bin unschlüssig ob ich den Krempel jez überhaupt verbauen soll oder alles direkt zurückschicke, is doch mist sowas


EDIT: Grad mitm Speedwareshop telefniert...der hat 17 292mm speichen zu wenigim lager Jez schickt er morgen die 290er raus


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

Tip: nimm ein billiges plastik 30cm lineal und bohr genau auf der 0 ein loch rein. Und schon hast du ein speichenmessgeraet, ohne, das du erst eins bestellen musst 

Boar, war das heute ein nordostwind! 1,5h dagegen kaempfen muessen und 30min rueckenwind... aber fuer 64km hat es nach der arbeit noch gelangt

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2013)

ich hab heute ne XT 3x9 kurbel auf XT 2x10 umgebaut...resultat 774g mit BSA lager von Race Face.

find das ned mal so schlecht. Um dann die übersetzung fürs neue zu testen reichts.

Bis dahin dauerts aber noch nen weilchen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

Das die xt Kurbel Nr geringe Sache ist, nur ein gescheites Lager und Blätter braucht ist nix neues. 
Am rad meiner Frau werkelt eine xt + 40/26 ta + xtr Lager. Als gut

Wie geht es dem Ellenbogen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onkel_doc (21. August 2013)

habe heute das erste mal keine schmerztabletten genommen. Es geht aufwärts. Nur mit der beweglichkeit hab ich im mment meine bedenken. Bei 90° geht nix mehr...naja da muss dann der physio ran...aua...schmerz...er wird wieder seine freude haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2013)

Da stehen die drauf!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tip: nimm ein billiges plastik 30cm lineal und bohr genau auf der 0 ein loch rein. Und schon hast du ein speichenmessgeraet, ohne, das du erst eins bestellen musst
> 
> Boar, war das heute ein nordostwind! 1,5h dagegen kaempfen muessen und 30min rueckenwind... aber fuer 64km hat es nach der arbeit noch gelangt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



Hat sich erledigt, war ja die falsch gelieferte speichenlänge..



Hab grad extrem Glück gehabt. Mir is grad eben am Ende einer Abfahrt mit. RR der vorderradschlauch geplatzt... Hab die Kiste grad noch so zum stehen bekommen... War der Alptraum eines jeden rennradfahrers zum Glück war das Stück relativ gerade und leer


----------



## xmaxle (21. August 2013)

Bin heute nochmal n paar Intervalle gefahren... bei uns gibts ja keine Berge, sondern nur Weinbergrampen. Geschichte spielt nach 60km und ca 800hm am letzten Berg ca 3km lang. Dieser sausteil im ersten, flacher und äußerst windig im zwoten und ne 20% Rampe auf 200m im letzten Drittel. 

Übersetzung 39/26x11/34 am 29er. Puls am Anfang im orangenen Bereich. Ein Kopfhörer im Ohr Creeping Death von Metallica. Lief super, war mittlerweile im Windkanal und hab mich in Zeitfahrermanier auf den Lenker gelegt. 

Auf einmal werd ich von zwo Personen überholt. Das war so ein Gefühl als ob man stehengeblieben wäre. War so perplex, dass ich erstmal vor Schreck fast auf die Schnauze geflogen wäre, ich hatte ja ordentlich Zug auf der Kette. Da dachte ich echt ich wär im falschen Film. Männlein und Weiblein, beide ca 30 Jahre alt, er auf einem MTB, sie Trekkingrad mit Kindersitz samt Brut hinten drinnen. WER ZUR HÖLLE RECHNET IN DER SITUATION DAMIT DASS DAS E-BIKES SIND ?! 

Ich habs nicht bemerkt, war komplett fertig mit der Welt. Mittlerweile war die Lücke bei 20m und weiter wachsend und dann macht sich dieses Pack einen Scherz draus, sich dauernd über die Schulter umzublicken. Die wollten einfach mal testen, was das Motorchen so auf Volllast hergibt. Meine Sicherungen waren schon durchgebrannt,mein Hirn war net in der Lage mir die Situation plausibel zu erklären. Man sieht ja, dass die Konkurrenz auf dem ganz großen Kettenblatt Kette rechts fährt. Das Tachopiepsen ignoriert und selbst im großen Gang in den Wiegetritt. Und die schaun sich als weiter um... reine Provokation halt. Und in dieser 20% Rampe fiel dann auch bei mir der Groschen. Da war der Abstand dann ganz schnell wieder bei 30m und mehr. Im Gegenwind nach der Kuppe kam ich dann wieder ran, dann kamen dann ebenfalls so Scherze mit dem Ducken  auf dem Trekkinglenker ( bringt mit aufrechtem Kindersitz hinten dran ja sehr viel  ) und die Kurbel zum "Mittreten" wurde auch "wiederentdeckt". 

Ging dann auf ne frische tiefgeschotterte Abfahrt wo sich zeigte, dass ein schweres Ebike dann doch Nachteile hat und manche Leute halt leider nichts drauf haben außer Zahnbelag. Schade nur, dass einem die fiesen Sprüche in solchen Situationen einfach ausgehen. Ganz schlechter Sportsgeist wenn mans in dem Alter soooo nötig hat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. August 2013)

Das kenn ich, die gleiche Situation hatte ich auch schon mit nem Typen in Sandalen+Freizeihemd+packtaschen
Der hat mir aber am Anstieg freundlicherweise gesagt, dass er son E-schummelget hat...


Da fällt man schon echt vom Glauben ab, wollte auch sofort heulen gehen, das Rad inne Ecke schmeißen und den Rest der Saison Absagen


----------



## Fezza (22. August 2013)

Guata Morga die Damen und Herren!!!!!


gestern kurz raus......






Wünsche allen einen schönen Donnerstag


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

Morgen!

Ui das is ja auch nen geiles TurnerDas Fahrwerk sieht echt nach Sahne aus


----------



## Fezza (22. August 2013)

Danke!

Da Fahrwerk macht mir noch etwas Schwierigkeiten... ist mein erstes Fully.... aber auch das wird noch


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

Jau, hatte mal vor Jahren auch nen Fully, seit ca. 4Jahren nur noch Hardtails, wenn ich mir jez mal das Stumpjumper von meinem Vater leihe, dann schaue ich immer nach 2-3km ob nicht der Hinterbau doch gebrochen ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2013)

das kenne ich. wenn es richtig runter geht ist es immer top... 
ok sehr schnelle kurven, hatte ich imemr das gefuehl, das der hinterbau wegsackt.
aber bergauf wurde ich nie warm. auch ein lockout war nur maessig gut.
daher hatte ich mit dem thema fully schon abgeschlossen, wollte aber noch ein experiment wagen... 
naja das ende vom lied habt ihr ja oft genug gesehen


----------



## Fezza (22. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau, hatte mal vor Jahren auch nen Fully, seit ca. 4Jahren nur noch Hardtails, wenn ich mir jez mal das Stumpjumper von meinem Vater leihe, dann schaue ich immer nach 2-3km ob nicht der Hinterbau doch gebrochen ist



 So schlimm ist's nicht, aber ungewohnt ist es schon!

Wenn im Downhill die Steine aber plötzlich nicht mehr da sind und im Uphill Wurzeln verschwinden, dann weiss ich, dass ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

Grad zufällig im Gesichtsbuch gesehen:

http://thebikeblog.de/2013/08/22/zu-gast-bei-ax-lightness/

Sehr cooler bericht


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2013)

Moin!

Muss jetzt gleich mal den Kater loswerden, gestern doch noch in einer komischen Klitsche gelandet


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

Sieht aus, als hätte es mal wieder länger gedauert wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2013)

Ach ich war um 4 Uhr im Bett. Mir gehts doch ziemlich gut.
Mein Mitbewohner ist richtig wasted und bekommt gar nichts mehr auf die Kette. Der mümmelt schon seit ner halben Stunde an seinem Käsecroissant rum 

Zum Glück hab ich heute Ruhetag


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

> Der mümmelt schon seit ner halben Stunde an seinem Käsecroissant rum
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich heute Ruhetag




Das beste daran is dieses Süße gefühl der Schadenfreude


Bei mir is auch heute nur Rekom angesagt

EDIT:
Grad mal eben die CN Aerospokes ausgewogen:





Sind 16 Stück a 292mm


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2013)

ich hab heute morgen auch beschlosse, die mal fuers hinterrad zu testen.


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

Wenn du noch nen vernünftigen gegenhalter für Messerspeichen brauchst, würde ich den hier mitbestellen:
http://www.speedwareshop.de/SuperB-Speichenhalter-fuer-Aero-Speichen

Der is aus metall und mit Kunststoff ummantelt, macht nen sehr stabilen eindruck und kostet deutlich weniger als der von Sapim


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2013)

den von sapim hab ich aber schon da ist ja nicht mein erstes rad mit messerspeichen.


----------



## maddda (22. August 2013)

Aso na dann


----------



## xmaxle (22. August 2013)

Geht noch besser: Holzklotz genommen, mit der Säge angeschnippelt. Vorteil: billig, leicht, Eloxal wird net beschädigt
...bin dann mal wieder Riesenschildkröte suchen&ausbuddeln. Ich hasse es


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2013)

Merk ich mir! Hab das nur mal mit einem Stück Plexiglas versucht -> fast ins Auge gegangen. Aber als Brillenträger hat man ja eh fast immer Schutz 

*Haha*


----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

Guten morgen ihr postkästen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2013)

Moin!
Sitze schon wieder in der Uni und warte auf die Kollegen. Wenn das heute hier nicht klappt raste ich aus. Hätte eigentlich ein Laufdate gehabt, musste aber absagen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2013)

dach! freitag! ole!


----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

Argggggggh!
Bestimmt Sonne doofe Gruppenarbeit oder?!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2013)

Rischtisch!


----------



## Fezza (23. August 2013)

Hallo an diesem beschi....enen Freitagmorgen... nur Müll aufm Schreibtisch und ärger am Hals....

Es kann nur noch besser werden


----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

Ich steh grad immernoch auf Kriegsfuß mit meinem Hinterrad..R2 hat die Felge noch nicht rausgeschickt...Hab grad mal ne Mail dahin geschrieben, wollte das Teil eigentlich morgen ma eben zsm baun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2013)

ich werde meien hinterrad teile wohl naechste woche bestellen. soll alles bis zum 9.9. fertig sein. aber das sollte reichen. die felge hol ich wohl in freiburg bei dob, ist sogar billiger als im inet 

heute mal wieder mit dem crosser zur arbeit (39/16 ist super zum beine schuetteln).
irgendwie fuehle ich mich wesentlich wohler darauf, als auf dem rennrad. liegts an der sitzpos, an den breiten reifen (32mm rara) oder an den besseren bremsen... ich weis es net... sowas waere vllt doch was fuer mich:




(c by cDale)

geo scheint dem pompetamine net unaehnlich zu sein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. August 2013)

Tach, die Herren.

Heute ist Paaaaarty angesagt bei den Nachbar. Das wird immer hart.
Training für morgen ist schon gecancelt.  


DPD war eben da.Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal bei OnOne bissl stöbern..


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2013)

sehr huebsch. berichte wie die handschuhe sind. ich brauch bald mal wieder neue.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. August 2013)

Bin auf die Gripships gespannt. Die 9fach habe ich geliebt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2013)

kollege auch. hat sie aber wieder verkauft. war null zufrieden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. August 2013)

Mal sehen. Nimm mir nicht die Vorfreude....


----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

Also meine gehen Super!, bin voll zufrieden mit den Dingern

Wenn man die mitgelieferten ansteckgriffe noch gegen ESI oä tauscht wirds auch richtig schön leicht


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2013)

Bin nur 3 Meter mit denen von Philipp und mit denen eines anderen Kollegen gerollt.
Bei der nächsten Runderneuerung will ich auch 10Fach Twister


----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

Hab gerade überigens mal wieder ne schnelle/harte einheit gedreht...

Auf gut 25km 635hm verteilt und fast alles mordssteil Fürs bergische zumindest is das relativ viel, weil wir nur Sägezahnprofil haben


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2013)

Stimmt klingt heftig!

Ich will jetzt auch noch aufs Rad. So wie sich das anhört, wollen die von Planet X den Rahmen abholen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

> Ich will jetzt auch noch aufs Rad. So wie sich das anhört, wollen die von Planet X den Rahmen abholen lassen!



Schicken die extra nen Praktikanten raus?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2013)

Der darf mir dann nach Begutachtung meiner Radsammlung sicher ein Planext X oder On One meiner Wahl aushändigen, richtig?


----------



## maddda (23. August 2013)

Ha RObert von R2 hat mir eben geschrieben, Felge is unterwegs
Dann aknn ich am Sonntag einspeichen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2013)

Sonntag ist ein guter Tag zum Rennen fahren


----------



## unocz (23. August 2013)

Naaabend mädels


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## unocz (24. August 2013)

Moin jungs .........







Hehe


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2013)

Moinsen!


----------



## Fezza (24. August 2013)

Moooooinsens!!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. August 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2013)

sooo wieder da...120k mit dem rennrad. die letzten 60k im stroehmenden regen... olE
jetzt erstmal fuesse auf den tisch!


----------



## maddda (24. August 2013)

Sauber!
Bin heute morgen auch schon mit'm bike unnawechs gewesen... Jetzt geht's zum Geburtstach von meiner Oma


----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2013)

Vorhin Vorbelastung gefahren und mich schon gewundert, dass es sich in manchen Kurven "komisch" lenkt. Dann im ersten Trail bin ich fast vor den nächst besten Baum gefahren, weil die Lenkung beim Anbremsen einfach "eingehakt" ist.
Mit Schwung habe ich den Lenker aber wieder grade gemacht und mal gefühlt: Steuersatz ist extrem schwergängig und "rastet ein".

Zuhause dann Kiste auseinander gebaut und festgestellt, dass das untere Lager hinüber ist. Zum Glück hatte ich im Fundus noch eine Lagerschale mit passendem Lager für 1 1/8" semiintegriert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. August 2013)

Bin bei Idstein24. Leider nur als Zuschauer, da kein Startplatz bekommen..  

Philipp(madda), hier steht ein Zelt vom RSC Niederrhein. Bist du da nicht im Verein?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. August 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. August 2013)

Jup da bin ich im Verein


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2013)

Guten Abend Männer,
 ich brauche Urlaub......vom Urlaub,
die Alpen sind schon ne Wucht. 
Bis auf Sonnenbrand, blasige Hände durchs Klettern, eine zerissene Speiche in einer sehr steilen Abfahrt beim Bremsen mit einem lauten Knall haben wir die rund 400km und ca. 10000Hm gut überstanden.
Den Stoneman-Trail auf dem Tandem mit 3000Hm am ersten Tag haben wir auch nach 2 Tagen gefinisht.


@Sascha, der Stahlwade (Tattoo), alles Gute zum Geburtstag




Metrum schrieb:


> Haste nix verpasst. Jens ist erfolgreich operiert, der andere Jens im Urlaub, Sascha hatte Geburtstag und motzt immer noch hier und da rum, Philipp und Marcel machen ab und an was putt, der Maik sucht offenbar seit Wochen den Leuchtturm, Maggus lebt auch noch....






bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> ...jetzt kann ich erstmal gefühlte 1000 Seiten nachlesen


Ich hab es grade geschafft, sind wieder mal lustige Sachen dabei gewesen.


Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch mitgebracht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Abend Männer,
> ich brauche Urlaub......vom Urlaub,
> die Alpen sind schon ne Wucht.
> Bis auf Sonnenbrand, blasige Hände durchs Klettern, eine zerissene Speiche in einer sehr steilen Abfahrt beim Bremsen mit einem lauten Knall haben wir die rund 400km und ca. 10000Hm gut überstanden.
> ...


Ach sooo!!! Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Von mir auch die besten Wünsche  




			
				Comfortbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es grade geschafft, sind wieder mal lustige Sachen dabei gewesen.


Hehe, cool.




			
				Comfortbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch mitgebracht.



Sehr schöne Bilder!

@ Sascha: Sch. Regen.  Hätte ich gar keinen Bock drauf gehabt. 60km bei dem Unwetter - na schönen Dank auch :-(

Ich bin heute 105km gefahren. Es war die erste Hälfte der Tour sehr windig - kac*e - die zweife Halfte war toll


----------



## Metrum (24. August 2013)

Seid ihr schon wieder zurück Jens?!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2013)

Moin!

Es schüttet gerade unendlich. Hab mir also passendes Wetter fürs Rennen ausgesucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Die 60km waren hält der Heimweg. Und das war schon der verkürzte. Eigentlich waren 150 geplant. So waren es nur 120.

Hier schüttet es auch aus Eimern. Hab es gerade so trocken zum Bäcker geschafft. Beim crosser aus dem Keller holten hab ich das Rennrad wieder an die wand gehängt. Dabei kam gefühlt ein Liter Wasser aus dem Rahmen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unocz (25. August 2013)

Hier auch regen nonstop 

Moin @ll


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Hmmm Stages power kurbeln haben ab September einen UK vertrieb... Ein Premiere reizt mich schon lange... Doof: eigentlich besuchte ich 3: rr , zaboo, epic 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
was Ihr nur habt......das Wetter ist doch nicht so schlecht.


> Es schüttet gerade unendlich. Hab mir also passendes Wetter fürs Rennen ausgesucht


Viel Spaß Marcel, und zieh nicht zu viel an was Wasser aufnehmen kann.



> Seid ihr schon wieder zurück Jens?!


Ruckzuck waren 14 Tage weg  .........aber noch zwei Wochen und meine neue Muskelmasse hätte die Klamotten gesprengt. 


Ich werde das Vorderrad vom Tandem, nachdem eine Speiche auf der Scheibenseite beim Bremsen mit einem lauten Knall am Gewindeansatz gerissen ist, umspeichen lassen. Vielleicht müssen auf der Scheibenseite stärkere Speichen rein. 
Jetzt sind Sapim CX-Ray aero 2,0-2,3/0,9-2,0 verbaut, ev. sollten es Sapim Strong rund 2,34-2,0 nur auf der Scheibenseite werden.
Mal hören was der Einspeicher meint.


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2013)

Moin!


Schönes Wetter hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (25. August 2013)

Guata Morga!!!

Umzugschachteln gefüllt... Mein Gott, das gibt Arbeit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Moin!  

WILLKOMMEM ZURÜCK, Jens! 


Mir hat gestern das Herz geblutet. Wäre so gerne in Idstein wieder mitgefahren.
Heute wäre noch Wiesbaden Bikemarathon und RTF Ober-Mörlen gewesen. Wegen dem schei55 Wetter habe ich alles sausen lassen...
Bin so abgefu..t!!!!


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Morgen!

@ Jens Super Bilder!!! Das sieht echt nach Spaß aus

Heute is bei mir Pause angesagt...Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal das Hinterrad fertig machen, aber die Felge kommt laut Post doch erst morgen


----------



## Metrum (25. August 2013)

Moin!

Echt Jens - waren dass zwei Wochen?!
Mir kommts vor als hättet ihr ein langes WE gehabt. 

War auch eben ne Runde mit dem Ding wo ich gar nicht so recht weiß was es ist. Macht aber trotzdem Spaß um die Seen zu fahren. Heute Abend dann noch ne Runde mit dem Kumpel auf dem MTB. Ist ja super Wetter heute, zumindest hier.

URL=http[://www.pic-upload.de/view-20520173/IMG_2000.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Was es ist kann ich dir auch net sagen, sieht auf jedenfall schnell aus

ICh bin gerade dabei mir den Kopf über die Reifenwahl für Rad am Ring zu zerbrechen

Benötige da eure hilfe, am besten von den Jungs die schon länger mitm 29er unterwegs sind

Brauche einen schnellen Reifen, der aber noch reserven hat. Asphaltanteil ist relativ groß, aber es gibt auch schotter Waldboden und Wiese, also im Prinzip alles. Technisch anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke nicht, hat aber wie gesagt wechselnde untergründe...Deswegen is der Furious Fred schonmal raus, is mir auch zu Pannenanfällig

Habe an Maxxis Ikon oder Spezi Fast Track Sworks gedacht. Leicht rollen muss er auf jedenfall, aber auch noch etwas grip bieten.
Achja es muss selbstverständlich ein Tubelessfähiger 29er sein und auf jedenfall unter 600gr

Bis jetzt bin ich ja vorne und hinten Racing Ralph gefahren, aber der Rara is nach 4 Wochen am HR runter und vorne schmiert der mir in Schotterkurven zu viel. Am meisten interessiert mich der Spezi Sworks Fast Track, hat da hier schon jemand erfahrungen mit?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

hi,
ich hab da ja schon 1-2x das 8er gewonnen. 2x renegade sworks. mehr brauchst du da nicht. ich bin da schon mit alu stargabel und 1,9zoll larsen tt gefahren (26er zeiten noch).
ich hab das gefuehl, das der renegade um welten besser rollt und auch im schotter mehr gripp hat. 
die 2-3x wo man am ring von asphalt und schotter runter kommt kommst du mit dem renegade auch gut durch.

ich fahre ja auch 2x auf dem schnellen race lrs.


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

So Problem gelöst, Marco hattte noch ne  Satz Renegade Control in 1.95


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Und Marco hat eben noch ne kleine Schwester für die Lupine geordert! 

Wird eine magicshine 808U mit Samsung Akku..   Bin gespannt, soll 1100 Lumen drücken.
MyTinySun hatte keine lowbudget - Lampe im Sortiment.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Mal eine Frage zu ESI Griffen?

Fahrt ihr die etwas schwereren oder die ganz leichten? Gibt wohl 2 Versionen?!
Welche taugen für die Verwendung mit XO-Gripshifts? - Mag keinen großen Stoß am Übergang Griff<->Gripshift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Die controle sind auch ok.
Esi + gripshift = chunky passt gut muss ich auch mal wieder fuer die triggerkaufen, aber 20eu fuer griffe finde ich scho hart 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Also ich hab die leichten in Kombi mit den X0 Gripshiftern..
Den übergang mehrkt man schon aber mir passt es trotzdem, kann ja gleich mal nen detailphoto machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Eben. Mit chunky hast du keinen uebergang (zumindest war das bei meinen 3x9 x0 so)

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Das hier is der Übergang von racers Edge zu x0 10fach


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh bin gerade dabei mir den Kopf über die Reifenwahl für Rad am Ring zu zerbrechen
> 
> Benötige da eure hilfe, am besten von den Jungs die schon länger mitm 29er unterwegs sind
> 
> ...


Der Ikon ist mMn völlig überdimensioniert.

Würde den Michelin Wild Race'r Advanced Ultimate 29x2, 0 (465g) bzw. den Schwalbe Thunder Burt 2, 1 empfehlen.


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Hat sich schon erledigt, siehe oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2013)

Ok, supi.


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Ha heute ist ein guter Tag, hab grad eben noch ne Sattelstütze im Bikemarkt verkauft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das hier is der Übergang von racers Edge zu x0 10fach



  Danke!

Gibt es andere Alternativen zu den ESI-Griffen?  Kurze Propalm Lockon sind mir zu schwer, Moosgummi mit rundem Profil schwer zu finden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

*Hier hat zufällig niemand mehr Brems-Hebelschellen für eine R1/The One????*


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Gibt es andere Alternativen zu den ESI-Griffen?  Kurze Propalm Lockon sind mir zu schwer, Moosgummi mit rundem Profil schwer zu finden...



Nimm chunky, die passen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

So hab grad mein Vorderrad kontrolliert, richtig gemittelt usw. Hab mir ne Mittigkeitslehre von Tacx gegönnt, is wirklich super das Teil
Rad läuft jetzt auch wieder nahezu perkekt rund, bis auf die Blöde beule


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So hab grad mein Vorderrad kontrolliert, richtig gemittelt usw. Hab mir ne *Mittigkeitslehre von Tacx* gegönnt, is wirklich super das Teil
> Rad läuft jetzt auch wieder nahezu perkekt rund, bis auf die Blöde beule




So´n blauer Bogen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Den werde ich wohl mit der felge mit bestellen... Mal sehen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So´n blauer Bogen?



Bei mir is der komplett schwarz...hatte den hier bestellt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1257/a1028/t4585-kontrollehre-felgenzentrierung.html
Sehr praktisch das teil


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2013)

Irgendwie wars dann doch nicht so regnerisch 

War echt eine coole Strecke mit fast nur Singletrail, dafür aber recht flach sonst wäre im Gesamtklassement noch mehr gegangen.


Und einbiegen auf die Zielgerade:







U23 Platz 1. 
Der Rest war wohl noch beim Duschen, da die Siegerehrung direkt nach dem letzten Finisher durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. August 2013)

Sauber!

Na endlich schön dich auch mal aufm Podium zu sehen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Gz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Irgendwie wars dann doch nicht so regnerisch
> 
> War echt eine coole Strecke mit fast nur Singletrail, dafür aber recht flach sonst wäre im Gesamtklassement noch mehr gegangen.
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, nice!!!


----------



## Metrum (25. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hier hat zufällig niemand mehr Brems-Hebelschellen für eine R1/The One????*



Unter Umständen hätte ich nächste Woche ein Paar über.
Habe mir jetzt noch nen Fullyrahmen gekauft und auch noch ne Ultimate.
Wenn ich die Ultimate ans Radon mache und die R1 dann ans Fully, würden mir da Matchmakerschellen nützen da dort dann ne X0 verbaut wird.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Oh, wäre super! Wenn in schwarz noch besser.. 
Könnten dann ja tauschen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

@tt: ich beisse mit auch in Arsch, das ich nicht in Wiesbaden war. Hatte es angedacht, aber nicht gemacht, weil zu viel Aufwand... Jetzt sehe ich das David den 3. Gemacht hat und in verkorksten Neustadt war ich trotzdem vor ihm... Egal, vllt hatte er da auch nen schlechten Tag, fahren kann er ja.

Nächstes rennen: Furtwangen... Bin nur noch nicht sicher ob lang oder nur 90...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrum (25. August 2013)

Ja, sind schwarz. Melde mich wenn ichs genau weiß.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Ob ich mal weisse ESIs nehme für´s Speci??


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, sind schwarz. Melde mich wenn ichs genau weiß.



Wäre klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ob ich mal weisse ESIs nehme für´s Speci??



So selten wie du damit fährst gehen auch weiße.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Die gehen problemlos sauber. Gut mit dem Schlauch drauf und fertig!

Aber ja, er hat zu viel Räder

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2013)

Haha...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Fezza (26. August 2013)

Auch soviel!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

dach zusamme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Morgäään


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2013)

@Marcel


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

So ich war grad schon fleißig und hab das Stahlschiebedach wieder feddich gemacht:




Hab mal eben die reifenkillerkombi verbaut... Hinten fat Albert Rear 2.25 und vorne Wild Rock R in 2.4 (satte 900 Gramm hat der Bursche ). Schön ist, dass die Reifen gleich hoch bauen, der vordere is nur breiter


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Wattn Gerät


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Das is DER GERÄT
Hab schon total Bock gleich ne Runde zu drehen.
Zum glück is das der MKI Rahmen, der darf hinten noch die 203mm scheibe fahren. Die mus ich aber Bald mal ersetzten, die hat sich in den Vogesen etwas verzogen


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Ich will ein 140mm 29er Stahl HT. 
Vater sagt ich soll endlich in den Bikepark nach Wibe fahren und ordentlich Abfahren lernen. Wäre schlimm, bei den Rennen nicht vorne mitmischen zu können, weil die Fahrtechnik oder die Psyche im Grenzbereich nicht mitmacht!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Mit Bikepark und 29er wird aber je nach Strecke ungeil...

Hab bis jetzt aber noch keinen 29er HT Rahmen gefunden, der bis 140mm ausgelegt is und wenn dann nur nicht Tapered und wo gibbet ne 1 1/8 zoll 140mm 29er gabel

Wenn du gaaanz Brav bist leiht dir mein Vater ja vielleicht mal das Stumpi und wir nehmen hier mal richtige Trails unter die stollen


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Vielleicht das Kona Taro?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. August 2013)

Mahlzeit! 
Hier mal ein Thema zur Petition 
gegen die 2m-Regel in Baden Württemberg!

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir es nicht hinbekämen, 
dass Sascha seine Hometrails bald legal fahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Ach ich werd grad wahnsinnig. Die CN Messerspeichen sind im Bogen viel zu ungenau und die Tune Naben zu Präziese-.- Jez muss ich noch schnell sapim D-light bestellen.

Naja umsonst wars net, auf die Hope naben passen die CN schon, wegen der Dickeren bohrung...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Wie? Der Speichenbogen passt nicht durchs Loch oder wie?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

wie lange sind deine aeros? ich brauch naemlich 32stueck fuers dt hinterrad auf crest felge.

bikepark muss ich auch mal wieder. 
aber probleme in den abfahrten hab ich eher net 
mich juckt es auch mal mit dem 29er xc rad nach lac blanc zu fahren... 


ja, unterschreibt mal die petition!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie? Der Speichenbogen passt nicht durchs Loch oder wie?



Ja bzw gerade so, sodass die sich nur ganz schwer dadrin drehen lassen und nicht vernünftig im Nippelsitz sitzen.
Liegt daran, dass die TUne Naben so krass dünne Speichenlöcher habe...



> wie lange sind deine aeros? ich brauch naemlich 32stueck fuers dt hinterrad auf crest felge.



Wollte die dann eigentlich noch mit ner Hope Nabe verbauen...

Naja Bike 24 bestellung mit D-Lights is raus, evtl kommt der Krempel ja morgen schon


----------



## BENDERR (26. August 2013)

@Sascha und @marco

seid froh, dass ihr nicht in Wiesbaden wart 
katastrophale organisation.. 
strecke.. naja.. 
ausschilderung.. grade so das man sich nicht verfährt..
und dann haben die 2,5h gebraucht um die ergebnisse auszuwerten. 
trotz transpondersystem..


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Au das klingt ja nach Spaß-.-


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

@BENDERR: ok  dann ist es net so schlimm. wobei der nigthrider immer ganz gut war.
 @maddda: kein thema, dachte nur, du bleibst nun drauf sitzten. wie duenn sind die loecher denn? cXray gehen doch durch?


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Ja die waren auch mal mit CX_Ray aufgebaut, nur der Speichenbogen passt iwe gar nicht...Evtl zu eng und die Beschichtung von den Speichen is relativ dick.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

hmm jetzt ueberlege ich meien dt dochauch gleich mit dlight/race auf zu bauen. kein bock auf so hin und her. zumal ich von aero nicht 100% ueberzeugt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Nimm D-Light Race und Ferig


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

eben, die hab ich auch schon an anderen lrs und die sind gut.


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Überigens hab grad mal Nachgeschaut:
Speichenlochdurchmesser Tune: 2,3mm
Hope: 2,6

Auch wenn Tune leicht ist, die briten sind einfach so schön sorglos


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

die dt hat 2,4mm


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Der Twentysixxer wird nun auch 2x9 umgebaut. Würde sonst kaum fahrbar in Grafschaft.


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Achjo in Grafschaft is ja nochn CC-Rennen wa?

Hab auch erstmal noch ne Ladung Kettenblätter bestellt. Bei Rad am Ring kann ich keine 40/26 fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Jo schaut so aus. Da gibts eigentlich nur eklige Anstiege


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

He @onkel_doc. Sag mal was zum o-tour marathon. Irgenwie juckt es mich da gerade mehr auf anmelden zu klicken, als bei autobahn furtwangen.
Wie ist die strecke? Wie das rennen sonst?
Google meint 2h anfahrt -> 5uhr abfahrt, 715uhr da und 815uhr start. Plus mein dad braucht net gut 100km abfahren um mich zu verpflegen, sondern chillt im startziel 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Endlich habe ich meinen Shimano SLX to Avid Matchmaker fertiggestellt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

Zeigen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

Jau will auch sehen!


Bin gerade mitm Ragley unterwechs gewesen...Reifen rollen natürlich wien Sack Nüsse, kein wunder, aber runter isses verdammt geil, hab irgendwie die ganze Zeit Treckergeräusche gemacht "Brummm Mööööööö"Auf die Linienwahl muss man mit dem 2.4er an der Front net achten, es is im Prinzip egal, da bügelt man einfach drüber egal wo


----------



## unocz (26. August 2013)

@Sascha

Ich fahr mit beim o-tour .......
Aber mehr infos kann dir bestimmt jens geben


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2013)

Wann fahrst du hin? Bist du schon mal gefahren?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (26. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> He @_onkel_doc_. Sag mal was zum o-tour marathon. Irgenwie juckt es mich da gerade mehr auf anmelden zu klicken, als bei autobahn furtwangen.
> Wie ist die strecke? Wie das rennen sonst?
> Google meint 2h anfahrt -> 5uhr abfahrt, 715uhr da und 815uhr start. Plus mein dad braucht net gut 100km abfahren um mich zu verpflegen, sondern chillt im startziel
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4




hast PN

für die kleine runde hatte ich 2h30min

die grosse hab ich nie gemacht. da bin genug geschlaucht auf der kleinen...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zeigen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Mach ich, sobald das Ding lackiert ist. Wird an einigen Kanten noch optisch verschönert und dann kommt Lack.

Für ein Rennen gebe ich doch keine 30 fürn rechten X.9 Shifter aus 

War heute mit einem Kollegen Crossen - das Gefühl kommt langsam!


----------



## maddda (26. August 2013)

> - das Gefühl kommt langsam!


Eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Fürs Crossen, MENSCH


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2013)

@ Benjamin

Ach was! - Hätte ich gewusst, dass du dort bist, wäre ich mal vorbeigekommen.

Wie lange war denn dein Anfahrtsweg nach WI?

@ Sascha

Du warst auch schon in Wiesbaden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2013)

Bin 2x den nightrider gefahren

Ach ja, morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (27. August 2013)

Cool Sascha! 

Moin Männers!!!


----------



## Fezza (27. August 2013)

Guten Morgen!!
habe noch immer das Grinsen im Gesicht von der gestrigen Feierabend-Runde


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Metrum (27. August 2013)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen langen Carbonkäfig vom 9fach X0 SW rumliegen?
Habe gestern gesehen das meines nen argen Riss hat. 
Finde es auch nirgends als Ersatzteil.


----------



## unocz (27. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so langsam bin ich im Kopf wieder "zu Hause" 
  @Veikko, ist der Riss an einer für Außenstehende sichtbaren Stelle?...wenn nicht, kann man die Stelle mit neuen Fasern verstärken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2013)

sooo teile fuer den lrs sind bestellt... 
es riecht nach o-tour 
ein partner fuer das 24h rennen im 2er juni 2014 in offenburg zeichnet sich auch ab
neue testversion an meine marketing jungs geschickt (work)... 
SO kann der tag anfangen! :dauman:


----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2013)

Alles gute zum geburtstag phillip...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2013)

he phillip! alles gudde!

und jungs, bike porn!!!




http://www.pinkbike.com/news/First-Look-Race-Face-2014-Next-SL-Cranks-and-Turbine-Wheelset.html
ALTA ist die geil!!! sowas koennte ich mir ans epic vorstellen... mal sehen. sowas, oder wattmessung... sabber!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2013)

Moin!

Alles Gute zum Purzeltach Philipp!


Kurbel kommt geil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2013)

Happy Birthday   und nur das Beste!


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Alles gute zum geburtstag phillip...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2013)

@Veikko


Schau mal hier vielleicht..    klick


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2013)

, lass Dich reich beschenken und genieße den Tag


----------



## maddda (27. August 2013)

Moorgen
Vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche!!!


----------



## BENDERR (27. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @ Benjamin
> 
> Ach was! - Hätte ich gewusst, dass du dort bist, wäre ich mal vorbeigekommen.
> 
> Wie lange war denn dein Anfahrtsweg nach WI?



das wär mal eine gelegenheit gewesen!
aber wie gesagt, mir hats dort nicht gefallen.. ein andermal dann auf einem schönen rennen 

garnicht soo lange.. wurde mitgenommen von nem freund, von da aus ~ 1:45h.
von mir aus ists etwas kürzer.. ~ 1:30h. 
wohnst du da in der nähe?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2013)

Jup.
Mit dem Auto 20-30min. Aber WI biketechnisch kenne ich nicht. 
Wäre alternativ mit dem RR rübergedüst..


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. August 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Philipp!


----------



## maddda (27. August 2013)

Danke

So heute Abend  geh ich zusammen mit meinen Eltern essen und danach gibbet nen nightride hab ne neue Lampe zum Geburtstag bekommen, die muss heute dann gleich mal ausprobiert werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2013)

Viel Spaß........aber brenne Deinen Carbonlenker nicht ab




Ich habe noch ein paar Freunde von Dir gefunden


----------



## maddda (27. August 2013)

Hab zum Glück nen Alulenker, sicher is sicher



> Ich habe noch ein paar Freunde von Dir gefunden





BTW: Da wurde meiner erschaffen:
http://www.sp-studio.de/


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2013)

das ist mein avatar im internen bugtracking tool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. August 2013)

Das sollte dein Ziel sein...






Alles Gute, Geld, Gold und ein sorgenfreies Leben!!!! 

Ach ja, und immer bruchfeste Komponenten am Bike!


----------



## maddda (27. August 2013)

Danke
Jau gaanz wichtig, ich arbeite dran

Diese Saison war in Sachen pannen im Rennen bis jetzt eigentlich ziemlich gut


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2013)

Na endlich:



			
				OnOne schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Hi Marcel
> 
> A collection has been arranged for 29/8/13.
> 
> ...


----------



## maddda (27. August 2013)

Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Junior97 (27. August 2013)

Alles gute Phillip


----------



## maddda (27. August 2013)

Danke dir

So bin eben von meinem Nightride wiedergekommen, die neue Lampe ist superHab drei Rehe und einen Hasen gesehen, die mich leicht verwundert angeglotzt haben


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2013)

Sauber! 

Ich dachte irgendwann mal es liegt ein reflektierender Haufenschei55e auf dem Weg.... war aber eine Erdkröte die ich voll geblendet hab


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (28. August 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> So bin eben von meinem Nightride wiedergekommen, die neue Lampe ist superHab drei Rehe und einen Hasen gesehen, die mich leicht verwundert angeglotzt haben



Welche Lampe ist´s denn geworden?


*MOIN!*


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

jipi... gerade kam das dhl status update: felge und speichen sidn schon so gut wie bei mir. 
aber wisst ihr was das coolste daran ist? die nachricht (und auch das paket) kam nur, weil die software die ich hier @Work schreibe auch funktioniert


----------



## Fezza (28. August 2013)

Cool, machst so eine Software auch für mich? bräuchte etwas Bargeld


----------



## onkel_doc (28. August 2013)

Sabine Spitz ist wieder gestürzt. gleiche verletzung auf der anderen seite...

beim ersten training passiert. WM ist gelaufen. Schultergelenkssprengung.

na dann wird sie wieder zum gleichen arzt gehen wie ich. da wurde sie ja schon das erste mal operiert.

richtig ärgerlich für sie.


----------



## Fezza (28. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sabine Spitz ist wieder gestürzt. gleiche verletzung auf der anderen seite...
> 
> beim ersten training passiert. WM ist gelaufen. Schultergelenkssprengung.
> 
> ...



Habs soeben auch gelesen 

Schade! Frage mich, wie lange sie noch fahren wird..... 2016?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. August 2013)

Moin!




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Lampe ist´s denn geworden?
> 
> 
> *MOIN!*



Sigma Powerled Evo


----------



## xmaxle (28. August 2013)

Salut,
da schreibt man den Hersteller an, lässt sich alle Maße und die Zusicherung geben, dass der Vorbau exakt passen würde und dann isser doch 3mm zu kurz und schwupdiwupp stößt der Lenker an der Lefty an. Also neuer Vorbau ( -17° & 100mm Länge ) oder ein Carbonflatdingens ?


----------



## InoX (28. August 2013)

Carbonflatdingens!


Alles Gute auch noch von mir, Philipp.


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2013)

Oder ne ordentliche Gabel! 
Wenns mit dem Carbonflatdingens passt würde ich dies wählen. 

Habe jetzt das erste mal mit nem Pressfitdingens zu tun. Dreckszeug!
Kann ich das eigentlich mit meinem Steuersatzeinpressgerät reindrücken?
Gibts was zu beachten? Fett oder ohne?
Tanke!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2013)

Toll!
Hab mir heute morgen beim Schloss in den Rucksack packen wohl einen Nerv hinter dem Schulterblatt eingeklemmt.
Kann mich kaum bewegen und atmen ist auch recht schwer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

Moin Männer,
klingt alles wie Jucks und Tollerei am Abend


----------



## maddda (28. August 2013)

> Alles Gute auch noch von mir, Philipp.


Danke



> Toll!
> Hab mir heute morgen beim Schloss in den Rucksack packen wohl einen Nerv hinter dem Schulterblatt eingeklemmt.
> Kann mich kaum bewegen und atmen ist auch recht schwer.



Arrww was machst du für Sachen?Gute Besserung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder ne ordentliche Gabel!
> Wenns mit dem Carbonflatdingens passt würde ich dies wählen.
> 
> Habe jetzt das erste mal mit nem Pressfitdingens zu tun. Dreckszeug!
> ...



Kannst du. Machte ich auch. Aber ich werde nächstes mal bissle locktite mittel drauf damit es nicht mit knacken anfängt.


-17 110 FSA passt. Mit-17 misst du aufpassen, das der Vorbau nicht auf der Brücke aufsitzt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (28. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> K
> -17 110 FSA passt. Mit-17 misst du aufpassen, das der Vorbau nicht auf der Brücke aufsitzt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



-17°x100mmx31,8mm nicht ? Schonmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2013)

Kommt dann doch auf den Steuersatz an oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

Ich weiß nur, das es mit dem genannten passt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (28. August 2013)

Es geht nicht um die Höhe, sondern darum, ob der Lenker an der Leftybrücke bei negativem Vorbau anschlägt.


----------



## unocz (28. August 2013)

Von mir auch noch alles gute nachträglich phillip


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## InoX (28. August 2013)

nur mal sone Frage.... Kennt jemand von euch wirklich jemanden der Phillip geschrieben wird? Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der wirklich so geschrieben wird aber alle machen es so..


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

hier schreibe ich meistens (immer) Philipp, aber Phillip gibt es auch......
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillip_Boa

....muss aber auch immer überlegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

Da ist er ja


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da ist er ja



Damit bist du zu langsam Jens!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2013)

So! Fertig, 813g dt240s 6 Loch 135mm + crest+32 alu pro lock + 16 dlight + 16 laser. 
Morgen abends kommen disk, reifen und die 11-42 er Kassette drauf und am Freitag wird es getestet.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

Sowas fehlt mir auch noch...


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2013)

Die Schlangenfrau ist von hier, also aus Leipzig.
Musst du halt mal mit deiner Frau reden, zwecks ner Sekretärin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

Um die Zeit ist meine Frau immer schon in der Falle......außerdem würde Sascha sagen.....nopain-nogain.....
eben mußte ich mir noch einen anderen Bilderuploader aussuchen, bei pic-upload.de kommen komischerweise keine Bilder mehr an

Hast Du Dein Rad fertig?


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2013)

Welches, das neue? Nö, da kam heute erst der Rahmen. Aber ich muss ja eh ruhiger werden und versuche es mal langsam anzugehen. Auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

Bei Deinen Rädern blick ich eh nicht durch....ich dachte das mit dem Pressfitdingens......neulich stand ja auch mal so ein Fitnessdingens am Geländer.....nicht so einfach mit Deinen Bikes

Ich habe bei Canyon ein C-Crosser entdeckt, was Cube wieder Bringt weiß ich noch nicht.....bei mir soll es ein Crosser werden. Mal sehen was auf der Messe Neues kommt?
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/inflite-al.html


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2013)

Ja, das Canyon sieht schick aus! 
Aber ich glaub das darf man hier gar nicht schreiben über solche gesichtslose Massenware und dann vlt. noch billig. 
Ich mag nur die Lenker nicht und will lieber nen Flat. Daher hat mein Ding was da an der Brücke lehnte, auch so nen Lenker. Ja, das mit dem Pressfitdingens wird ein Marathonfully. Ach, ich bau auch immer mal Zeugs auf nur des bastelns wegen und verkaufs dann wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2013)

> Aber ich glaub das darf man hier gar nicht schreiben über solche gesichtslose Massenware und dann vlt. noch billig.


 
So viele sind ja nicht mehr da....die es stören könnte


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

Morgen! Auf zum "frueh night ride"... oder war es nur der weg zur arbeit???

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (29. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Auf zum "frueh night ride"... oder war es nur der weg zur arbeit???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



Guten Morgen!!
egal wie man es nennt, SPASS muss es machen!!!


----------



## unocz (29. August 2013)

Moin


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es ist jetzt schon wieder recht kühl am Morgen auf dem Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

in suedbaden geht noch kurz/kurz, aber auch nimmer lang. krass nebelig ist es hier im moment.


----------



## InoX (29. August 2013)

moin


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Moin!

EDIT: 

Hab gestern noch so eine von den Muskelentspannungstabletten von der letzten "Eingeklemmter-Schulternerv"-Geschichte gefunden. Hat schon irgendwie geholfen.
Ich mach mich jetzt dran den Harry zu verpacken und das BGM auf 2x9 umzubauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2013)

Moin Marcel........geh mal in die Kletterhalle ein bisschen abhängen.....das hilft mir immer gut bei Verspannungen


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Kann mich aber gerade überhaupt nirgends dranhängen. Hab ja keine Kraft im linken Arm.

Bei leichten Verspannungen hänge ich mich schon mal an die Kellertreppe und lasse baumeln 
Oder aber ich rufe bei der Physiotherapeutin an oder mache einen Termin beim Hundespaziergang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (29. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kann mich aber gerade überhaupt nirgends dranhängen. Hab ja keine Kraft im linken Arm.
> 
> Bei leichten Verspannungen hänge ich mich schon mal an die Kellertreppe und lasse baumeln
> Oder aber ich rufe bei der Physiotherapeutin an oder mache einen Termin beim Hundespaziergang.



..... nimm den Hund in die Hand, wo die Verspannung ist und lass eine Katze vor dem Hund vorbeirennen.... der Zug an der Leine (sofern sie in der Hand bleibt) kann Wunder wirken!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2013)

Wenn das so ist, würde ich die Muskelbändigerin mal ranlassen


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Die renkt bestimmt noch ganz andere Sachen ein 

Sooo! Der Harry ist verpackt und wartet auf Abholung und das BGM ist umgerüstet für 2x9.


----------



## Fezza (29. August 2013)

Da wird wohl auch gleich etwas eingerenkt


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Ganz so groß ist Meiner (Hund) dann auch wieder nicht


----------



## maddda (29. August 2013)

Morgen Jungs!

Marcel hauptsache du lässt dir nicht wie in Chemnitz wieder von nem Hund das Essen wegfressen


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Nee, das nicht.

Aber ich hab gerade noch so eine Tablette genommen und jetzt fühle ich mich als hätte ich 10 Bier intus. Kann gar nicht mehr gerade laufen und muss mich wohl erstmal hinlegen.

Achso: "In Deutschland dürfen daher Tetrazepam-haltige Arzeimittel ab 1. August 2013 nicht mehr verschrieben und abgegeben werden ."


----------



## maddda (29. August 2013)

Ui nach der Deadline, da hatte wohl wer Connections? 

Na dann gute besserung und viel Spaß beim achterbahnfahren^^


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Kranker-Shit. Zum Glück hab ich nur eine genommen. Das Zeug soll wohl hochgradig abhängig machen. Haluzinationen und Wahnvorstellungen inklusive.

Kein Wunder, dass ich gerade nach Cd-Leftys im Bikemarkt und bei eBay Ausschau halte oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. August 2013)

Ich ahne schon BösesHab aber auch schon öfter mal  nach Leftys geschaut

Überigens richtig interessante Sachen dabei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...ram-matchmaker-und-pinionrohloff-schalthebel/


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

ne oder? ihr wollt doch net!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Hast Schiss, Sascha?

Mama, fand das auch nicht gut und hat die Tabletten entsorgt


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

in nem glas vodka?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Nein


----------



## InoX (29. August 2013)

Entsorgt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Den Vodka nicht, aber das Tetrazepam.

Der Leftywunsch bleibt aber. Sub 500 für eine gebrauchte PBR wäre okay.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

du machst mir angst... dabei misioniere ich doch gar nimmer?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Naja ich hab eingesehen, dass ich in meinem gesamten MTB-Fahrtzeitraum nur ein Mal Vorne einen Platten hatte.
Im Rennen noch KEINEN. Falls ich im Rennen einen haben sollte macht das nicht viel Unterschied außer bei XC-Rennen. Das ist zu verschmerzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

eben...das vorderrad hast du im blick, das zielt man. 
beim hinterrad kann das schon mal passieren, das das eine "ungeschicktere" linie nimmt...

nimm eine mit xloc. das ist im xc super geil!

alu-xloc-90mm


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

PBR ist doch immer die mit xloc oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

neeeeeeeee! pbr ist ohne remote. xloc ist pbr mit hydro remote.
drl 1/2 ist der alte mech lockout, der nur ueber eine mechanische remote an den lenker verlegt werden kann.
fand ich am hardtail sogar fast besser, da 100% zu. am fully finde ich pbr besser. der xloc ist aber deluxe!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Stimmt, den Hydro-LO hatte der Kollege auch am Flash. War schon edel zu bedienen.

Lefty kommt aber frühestens nächste Saison. Erstmal auf Planet X warten und dann soll ja auch noch ein neues HR kommen.

Könnte dann in etwa so aussehen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2013)

Da hat aber der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr  wieder viel zu tun.....aber er kann sich ja dann wieder ein Jahr erholen


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Außerdem fallen Geburtstag und Weihnachten nur um 6 Wochen auseinander 


EDIT:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja3rh9OChhk"]2013 UCI MTB WCH TEAM RELAY NEWS - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (29. August 2013)

Ach Leute ich werd hier noch wahnsinnig...
Eigentlich hätte mein Bike24Paket gestern oder Heute rausgehen sollen (Laut der Servicehotline). Naja heute nochmal angerufen...Is immernoch nicht raus, wahrscheinlich dann morgen. Ich hoffe mal, dass dem wirklich so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt, den Hydro-LO hatte der Kollege auch am Flash. War schon edel zu bedienen.
> 
> Lefty kommt aber frühestens nächste Saison. Erstmal auf Planet X warten und dann soll ja auch noch ein neues HR kommen.
> 
> Könnte dann in etwa so aussehen:



Passt doch wie Arsch auf Eimer!

Ich hab heute das Hinterrad fertig gemacht. 2x sworks renegade... sieht alleine schon schnell aus,... Jetzt Besuch ich bei der otour über nächsten Sonntag nur noch die Beine dazu.

Ach ja, der renegade ging nur zögerlich drauf,... Hatte schon Panik, das er wieder hopst. aber jetzt sitzt er mit 2 bar. Morgen kleine test runde.

Nur die Hinterrad bremse werde ich wohl noch entlüften müssen.

Auch die zweite diy 11/42er Kassette schaltet perfekt, zumindest im Keller, aber die erste war auch live top.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach Leute ich werd hier noch wahnsinnig...
> Eigentlich hätte mein Bike24Paket gestern oder Heute rausgehen sollen (Laut der Servicehotline). Naja heute nochmal angerufen...Is immernoch nicht raus, wahrscheinlich dann morgen. Ich hoffe mal, dass dem wirklich so ist



Ach bei bike24 musste immer mal 2-3 Tage mehr einplanen. Hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt Montags zu bestellen, damit es dann Freitag/Samstag hier ist.



War grad selbst mit dem Rad raus und das ging so eben. Berghoch war bei Puls 160 schluss, dann habe ich nicht mehr genug Luft bekommen. 

Berg ab hab ich mich an einer verwinkelten Lehm/Holztreppe langgemacht und bin in Zeitlupe über mein Rad gefallen 
Die Stufen sind Baumstämme die mit Metallpinnen befestigt sind. An einem Metallspieß hat sich das VR quergestellt und ich hatte keine Chance 

Ist aber nichts passiert - genauso wenig ist zu Hause passiert, der Rahmen ist immer noch hier 



EDIT:  SLX to Matchmaker. Unten am Shifter 2 Löcher und oben eins am Matchmaker. Stück Flachstahl abgekantet (ca. 60°) befeilt, gesägt, gebohrt, entgratet, geschliffen und lackiert.


----------



## maddda (29. August 2013)

Wenn du das sagst(hab noch net soo oft da bestellt), hoffe mal der Krempel is bis Samstag hier und auf ein R2 paket warte ich auch noch, möchte für Rad am Ring am 7.9  nemmich noch den schnellen LRS bauen und da is der Krempel drin und die übersetzung für das Rennen...

Naja wenigstens war ich heut fleißig, hab angefangen das neue Rad für meine Mutter zu bauen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

Hättest was gesagt. Ein x9 schlug Schaltwerk und die passenden 3x9 trigger liegen bei mit im Keller rum.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Hab ich zumindest so die Erfahrung mit bike24 gemacht. Dauert idR. 2-3 Tage länger als in sonstigen Online-Shops.

@ Sascha: Joa wusste ich nicht, so hatte ich aber Spaß beim basteln und den rechten X.9 Shifter hatte ich eh.


----------



## xmaxle (29. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass ich gerade nach Cd-Leftys im Bikemarkt und bei eBay Ausschau halte oder?




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MftSEu4vgg0"]Star Wars Episode IV - A New Hope (1977) - Darth Vader Enters - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wir kriegen sie ALLE. Die dunkle Seite gewinnt IMMER !


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

Hi hi,... Das beste ist "Luke, ich bin dein Vater" kann ich echt sagen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Hab ich mir immer schon mal gedacht


----------



## Metrum (29. August 2013)

Da kann der kleine Luke froh drüber sein was der Papa für Filme guckt!
Hätte auch schlimmer kommen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

Wie heißt da der Sohn? Er hat doch ne Tochter? Im 4.0 jedenfalls...

Ich bin noch immer verwundert, das ich Luke (Lukas) so locker durch bekommen habe... Naja, wenn das zweite ein Mädchen wird, hab ich leichtes Spiel...
Nur ein zweiter bub,... Han Burghardt... Das wird schwer

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2013)

Leia oder einfacher Lea? 

Chewbacca würde sicherlich schwer


----------



## Metrum (29. August 2013)

Naja, dachte an Schweinebacke Burkhart. Klingt aber nicht so schön.
Aber ich weiß wie das ist und hatte so gesehen auch noch Glück. Weil meine Eltern waren so Sportfreaks und haben mich nach nem Skispringer benannt. Aber wenn ich dran denke dass sie nachts auch immer wegen Boxen aufgestanden sind!


----------



## Metrum (29. August 2013)

P.S.

Gibts nen Preis für das größte Bild des Tages?! 

SORRY!!!

Oh! Die NSA hats schon entfernt! Danke!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2013)

Jaja... das wird noch unterhaltsam, wenn mal nr2 kommt. Aber die richtung ist vorgegeben!

The force is strong in this one!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (29. August 2013)

Es muss noch ein Junge her Sascha!

http://www.vorname.de/lefty/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. August 2013)

Naaaaabend!


Habe leicht Einen im Tee....       Waren grillen.


Ähm, VEIKKO, weißt du was wegen der Schellen?

Philipp, Reifen schon da?





So, erstmal duschen....   puuuh!!


----------



## Metrum (29. August 2013)

Nein weiß noch nix, weil er jetzt auch erstmal auf der Eurobike ist und ich sie erst nächste Woche bekomme. Da er nun aber sein normalen Schellen auch noch nicht gefunden hat und ich die eventuell auch nur mit Matchmaker bekomme könnte es schlecht aussehen. Aber er will nochmal suchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier Sonnenschein und 14,5°C.......

Die Namenswahl haben wir zweimal durch......, hoffentlich kommt da nicht noch was nach....das soll`s ja manchmal geben und dann geht Alles durch 5 oder 6 oder .....


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

hier scheitn auch die sonne. das epic rennt wie ab. die kassette tut, was sie soll.
nur hinten muss ich entlueften!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2013)

> das epic rennt wie ab. die kassette tut, was sie soll


 
.....klingt gut, wer hätte gedacht das man hinten mal so eine große Platte fährt.
Ich würde auch sofort auf 1x10 umbauen, aber ich hänge so an den Dualcontrol-Hebeln


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

1x9 war der grund, warum sie bei mir geflogen sind. Sonst war das schon gut.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Nach dem ich 1x9 mit 36T am 26er doch gut treten konnte (nach Nordenau mit vielen Höhenmetern war ich ja skeptisch, trotz 2x9), kann ich mir gut vorstellen nächste Saison 1x10 zu fahren.

Dann für Marathon und XC-Rennen die KBs zu wechseln. Allerdings "nur" mit 11-36 Kassette, alles andere ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

tip: kauf dir fuer 30euro das 42er mifre und fuer 3,50 ein 16er xt. dann hast du mit einer 11/36 xt kassette eine 11,13,16,19,21,24,28,32,36,42 kassette mit ~390g. 
ist noch immer leichter als 2x10 und du hast die vorteile von 1x10 zum preis von 80eu / kassette. das ist finde ich noch ok. schaltet aufs erste echt gut und die range sollte auch passen.
ich werde auch weiter berichten wie es sich schlaegt, aber ich bin zuversichtlich.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Aber eigentlich brauche ich so viel Übersetzung sowieso nicht.
Im XC muss ich bergab laufen lassen (Oben im Delirium) und im Marathon kann man die kurzen steilen Stücke drücken und hat dafür ein größeres KB.

FALLS das nicht klappt, kann ich immernoch so ein 42er nachrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

mit dem 42er kann man auch ein 36er oder sogar ein 38er fahren  wuerde mir in D auch reichen. aber fuer alpenmarathons sit das mit dem 34er glaub ich net sooo doof.
bin auf naechstes woe gespannt. aber hochalpin wird es ja net.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Ist für mich erstmal kein Thema 

Außerdem hängts ja nicht vom Bike ab, sondern von den Beinen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

beine? wie bitte?!?! wuerde ich weiter noerdlich wohnen, wuerde ich auch mit ner 11/36er fahren. aber ich bin zu nach an den alpen, das ich mal "kurzfristig" zu nem marathon da hin kann. und da ist dann 34 auf 11/36 eher grenzwertig. 
und ich experimentier ja gerne


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Ich experimentiere ja auch. Hat bis jetzt noch immer ordentlich geklappt und wir machen das aus Spaß, nicht wahr? 




			
				Kollege beim 24h Rennen Duisburg schrieb:
			
		

> - Ach und was seid ihr für ein Team?
> 
> - Ein Fun- also Spaßteam!
> 
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich experimentiere ja auch. Hat bis jetzt noch immer ordentlich geklappt und wir machen das aus Spaß, nicht wahr?


 

Hey, wie bisst Du den drauf......das ist doch kein Spaß.....nur Effizienz...

PS: der Floh könnte Dir jetzt einen humoristischen Fachvortrag halten


----------



## maddda (30. August 2013)

Moin Leute...
Ach ich werd noch wahnisnnig.
Bike 24hat nach 1000maligem anrufen mir endlich gesagt, dass die Sapim speichen die ich brauchen nicht lieferbar sindJez verbau ich auf einer seite DT Competition...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

ich hab meine bei actionsports bestellt. waren in 24h da


----------



## maddda (30. August 2013)

Ja is mir jez auch egal hauptsache der Krempel geht noch raus....Bestellung is ja nicht schon am Montag raus oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Mach dir nichts draus, das klappt schon noch.
Ich warte hier hingegen immernoch auf die Spedition.
Eine andere Spedition hat hingegen schneller als gedacht unsere Photovoltaik-Anlage gebracht. Montage ist für Dienstag anberaumt.


----------



## Metrum (30. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> *Moin Leute...
> Ach ich werd noch wahnisnnig.*




War die Begrüßung gestern nicht schon genau so?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja is mir jez auch egal hauptsache der Krempel geht noch raus....Bestellung is ja nicht schon am Montag raus oder so



ich hab da auch schon 1woche gewartet. woanderst bestellt, vorher bekommen und ihnen dann das paket dann direkt zurrueck geschickt.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. August 2013)

moin 

hat sonst noch jemand lust an der o-tour teilzunehmen???

das halbe ibc ist dort am start.

habe heute meinen neuen groben lrs für alles abgeholt.

chinafelgenn23mm breit, hope naben, revo speichen...1610g

geht doch dafür das man mit den felgen anduro fahren kann.

der preis ist 700.- sfr unter dem vom Pop.

jetzt geht's erst mal zur eurobike...

also mis sa abend. 

ich schau auch noch für nen günstigen crosser für jens.

grüss euch


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Was macht der Ellbogen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

wer fahrt denn alles o-tour? ich, docs bessere haelfte, unocz wollte doch? sonst wer noch?
 @unocz: vorne hinten renegade sworks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. August 2013)

ellenbogen ist auf dem weg zur besserung bin aber immer noch auf dem spinningbike. warte jetzt sicher die ersten 3 bis 4 wochen bis ich auf die strasse gehe. habe mal die kojaks aufgezogen beim steelecht.

Daniel77 kommt auch noch mit cannondale an die o-tour

er macht auch die lange. 

sauserwind ist auch mitdabei.

Ach ja übrigens...unser radclub RMC Kägiswil hatnun eine weltmeisterin in den reihen. U19...Alessandra Keller...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Sieht schlecht aus für Absalon morgen. Er hat sich bei 2 Trainingsstürzen insgesamt 3 Rippen gebrochen.
Er will morgen aber trotzdem starten.



			
				 Julien Absalon schrieb:
			
		

> *Hard  week in Pietermaritzburg I fall down tuesday I broke one rib. I was on  the bike yesturday, the feeling was good but I did a stupid crash in a  Fast section, I hit the knee and the leg and I broke 2 ribs. I was  totally destroy yesturday evening but my physio and my Osteo did a good  job, I was on the bike this morning. I Will be on the bike tomorrow and I  Will fight...*


----------



## Fezza (30. August 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ellenbogen ist auf dem weg zur besserung bin aber immer noch auf dem spinningbike. warte jetzt sicher die ersten 3 bis 4 wochen bis ich auf die strasse gehe. habe mal die kojaks aufgezogen beim steelecht.
> 
> Daniel77 kommt auch noch mit cannondale an die o-tour
> 
> ...



Soeben von Alessandra gelesen.... Cool!!!! gratuliere!!!

Dann hoffen wir doch, dass heute noch ein U23-Titel in die Ostschweiz kommt, dann haben wir wiedermal etwas abgeräumt..... bei den "schwachen" Damen.......


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Ich bin dafür, dass sich der Markus den U23 Titel holt. 


Lukas Baum hat es ja schon bei den Junioren geschafft!


----------



## maddda (30. August 2013)

Gibbet eigentlich irgendeinen Livestream zur WM?

Hab gerade tatsächliche eine Versandbestätigung von Bike 24 bekommen


----------



## xmaxle (30. August 2013)

Bastelzeit:
Falls hier jemand noch ne 5-6cm lange M6 Schraube in Alu oder Titan herumfliegen hat und/oder eine M6 Alu in 1,4- 2cm herumliegen hat möge er sich melden  
Jetzt packt der Papa erstmal den Rohrreiniger aus und enteloxiert das erste mal tüchtig los.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2013)

Moin Jens,
 schön, das Du an die CCrosser denkst......vorab gibt es ja schon einige Ankündigungen....was ich aber gehört habe.....die Red-Bremsen  von Sram sollen nicht der Bringer sein( Einstellbarkeit u. Druckpunkt)....mal sehen was Shimano fürn Renner an Hydraulikbremse bringt (außer für die Di2)
Viel Spaß und gute Füße auf der Messe


----------



## maddda (30. August 2013)

Mmh da werde ich mal fix in meiner Schraubenkiste schauen, da könnteste Glück haben


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibbet eigentlich irgendeinen Livestream zur WM?
> 
> Hab gerade tatsächliche eine Versandbestätigung von Bike 24 bekommen



Sach ich doch 

Morgen für die Herren und Damen und Sonntag XCE und DH. Alles bei redbull.tv


----------



## BENDERR (30. August 2013)

hier gibts zumindest ein live-timing von den U23 rennen.
schulte lünzum scheint defekt/sturz gehabt zu haben.. momentan knapp 2 min rückstand. :/

schade auch für absalon .. das hätte morgen ein geiles duell zwischen ihm und schurter geben können. so siehts eher nicht danach aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (30. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer fahrt denn alles o-tour? ich, docs bessere haelfte, unocz wollte doch? sonst wer noch?
> @_unocz_: vorne hinten renegade sworks





YO den sauser vorne sowie hinten


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hier gibts zumindest ein live-timing von den U23 rennen.
> schulte lünzum scheint defekt/sturz gehabt zu haben.. momentan knapp 2 min rückstand. :/
> 
> schade auch für absalon .. das hätte morgen ein geiles duell zwischen ihm und schurter geben können. so siehts eher nicht danach aus.




Hab neulich jemanden getroffen der regelmäßig mit Schulte-Lünzum trainiert. Der kann wohl alles außer Sprinten. Er sagt eben: "Ich lasse berg ab einfach mehr laufen, dann gibts schon keinen Zielsprint."

Gefährlich wäre es eben nur, weil er dann öfter mal seine Karre oder eben sich selbst zerlegt.


----------



## maddda (30. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sach ich doch
> 
> Morgen für die Herren und Damen und Sonntag XCE und DH. Alles bei redbull.tv



mmh wenigstens etwas. Hätte mir gerne die U23 und Junioren mal angeschaut


----------



## onkel_doc (30. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibbet eigentlich irgendeinen Livestream zur WM?
> 
> Hab gerade tatsächliche eine Versandbestätigung von Bike 24 bekommen



jep redbull tv überträgt das ganze. aber nur damen und herren elite...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

Das ganze sieht nun so aus:









Nur las linke pf30 Lager scheint zu sterben, unter lasst knarzt es bissle,... Vllt ist es sich die pf30 Schale... Als nächstes kommt eines mit alu Hülse her, das wird dann mit locktite eingeklebt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## unocz (30. August 2013)

Geile reifen â


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Kommt gut! 

Schulle ist "nur" 10. geworden und wohl doch ziemlich enttäuscht. Er hatte in der 2. Runde in der Topgruppe fahrend einen Platten.


Hatte heute doch noch ein tolles Erlebnis: Auf einem Trail haben die Jungs gebaut und da liegen bei recht steiler/zügiger Anfahrt zwei Baumstämme überm Weg die mit Lehm aufgeschüttet sind.
Eigentlich kein Problem da "nur" kniehoch. Heute hab ich mich das erste Mal getraut zu springen und war doch etwas erstaunt.
Man fällt deutlich tiefer! Eigentlich auch logisch, denn der Trail ist abschüssiger in der Landung und je schneller man ist, desto weiter und tiefer gehts 
Da musste ich dann auch schon den ganzen Federweg in den Armen und Beinen nutzen.

Steilheit kommt wie immer nicht rüber...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

Naja, für xc hardtail ist die Absprung Höhe ins flat schon amtlich.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2013)

Ist ja nicht wirklich "flat" sonst würde ich das gar nicht machen. Landung ist wie die Anfahrt abschüssig, da geht das noch.

Muss ich nach meinem Sprung/Drop-Erfolg mal wieder öfters in die Runde einbauen, ist eben doof sonst drüber heben zu müssen. Außerdem kann man da sicherlich einen guten Whip ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2013)

Top Marcel....man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben....aber bitte nicht so schnell und schön vorsichtig

Sascha, Dein Bike gefällt mir immer wieder, bei 29ern sieht das Kuchenblech am Hinterrad  auch nicht groß aus.
Nur dein Patronenlager würde ich nicht aufs Oberrohr pappen sondern auf der rechten Seite an die untere Strebe zum Sitzrohr über dem Dämpfer.
Da wo ich meine Pumpe am Bike habe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2013)

Das "patronenlager" ist da optisch vllt nicht ideal, dafuer stoehrt es mich da am wenigsten. Wenn das rad zwischen den beinen rum hoppelt kommt es schonmal vor, das ich mit den waden am rahmen anstosse.
Da ist mir die patrone da lieber... du weist doch "form follows function"

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ganze sieht nun so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabend!

Bin nur kurz hier....   Frauchen braucht auch mal wieder Zuneigung. 

SASCHA, was hältst du von der Idee den Spider und das KB gegen ein Absolute Black zu tauschen mit XX1-Schliff.
Dann kann evtl. auch die KeFü weg....


SUCHE:
Schellen -normal- für R1 Bremhebel 
Matchmaker für eine RX-Bremse (L+R) an Sram

BIETE:
Matchmaker für Formula R1


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2013)

Das kann natürlich sein, das bei 29ern die Beinfreiheit anders ist. Bei meinem "Rädchen" bin ich mit den Beinen ev. weiter vorn....die Pumpe ist aber nicht breiter als die Sitzstrebe. Habe lange über den Platz nachgedacht.....und in den Dreckbeschuss sollte sie auch nicht unbedingt.
Das finde ich Übrigens auch genial, das Speci jetzt auch das Flaschenproblem und die Werkzeugaufnahme gelöst hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Bastelzeit:
> Falls hier jemand noch ne 5-6cm lange M6 Schraube in Alu oder Titan herumfliegen hat und/oder eine M6 Alu in 1,4- 2cm herumliegen hat möge er sich melden
> Jetzt packt der Papa erstmal den Rohrreiniger aus und enteloxiert das erste mal tüchtig los.



Okay,..... welche Teile werden entfärbt???

Bilder bitte!!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2013)

Moin...stehe schon an der fähre zu friedrichshafen...bald gibts fotos. Roman hat ja schon den anfang gemacht mit hübschen bildern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2013)

@taunusteufel78: Das geht nicht, weil das absolute black spiderless nur mit gpx oder der langen bb30 passt. Ich hab die kurze bb30 achse (10mm oder 17mm spacer auf der rechten seite)

 @onkel_doc: schau dir die top lefty mal genau an
 @Comfortbiker: auf dem oberer ist wirklich am besten. Schau mal bei den pros. Da ist sie nie im weg. Das swat zeug, insb. Das mit dem tool und dem kettennieter finde ich auch sehr gut. Mal sehen.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## unocz (31. August 2013)

Moinmoin.....

Viel spass jens.....



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Moinsen!


----------



## xmaxle (31. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay,..... welche Teile werden entfärbt???
> 
> Bilder bitte!!



Moinsen
Krimskrams hauptsächlich von DT Swiss und KCNC. Musste mich mal rantasten für größere Teile. Der obere DT Knopf ist allerdings noch net fertig. Hab vergessen ihn ins Säurebad zu tauchen, daher läuft der bereits schon an. Der Rest gefällt mir.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Zehn Minuten noch, dann startet die Übertragung auf Redbull.tv

Hoffe ich kann mal ein paar Minuten vergessen wie angepisst ich bin, dass mein Rahmen immer noch hier steht und ich seit 3 Wochen kein 29er mehr hab...


----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

Jau das mit dem Rahmen is echt nervig

Mmh da sind aber einige zurückgefallen...Batty und Morath scheinen da iwo nen Problem gehabt zu haben


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Da war Stau am ersten Hügel.


----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

Hab ich auch gesehen, aber zumindest Morath müsste davor eigentlich schon vorher durchgekommen sein


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Hanna Klein war zumindest recht weit hinten und bei Treehouse in einen Sturz verwickelt.


EDIT: Beim Coursepreview haben die aber den Vogel abgeschossen. Eine spiegelverkehrte Aufnahme würde nicht auffallen, wenn aus einer Lefty aber eine Righty wird schon


----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

So grad is Post gekommen. Hab das Tune HR schon eingespeicht. Is verdammt leicht geworden und das trotz DT Comp auf der Antribesseite, weil D-Light nicht lieferbar waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Ich hatte 782g geschätzt. Mit den "richtigen" Speichen hätte das gepasst


----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

Stimmt!Die kommen aber auch noch rein, nur wollte das Laufrad für Rad am RIng haben...

Sind überigens abwechsellnd rote und blaue nippel, passend zu den Nokons. Haters Gonna Hate


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Wenn du so langsam fährst, dass du das siehst, machst was falsch 

Kommt aber gut!


----------



## Junior97 (31. August 2013)

So nach den Aktuellen Eurobike Berichten stets fest:
Kein neuer 26" LRS.
Wird ende nächstes Jahres ein 29er geben denke ich mal


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Wattn geiles Rennen - spoilern will ich aber noch nichts


----------



## Metrum (31. August 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> So nach den Aktuellen Eurobike Berichten stets fest:
> Kein neuer 26" LRS.
> Wird *ende nächstes Jahres ein 29er *geben denke ich mal



Bei Marcel wohl auch!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Pöh, du beschwerst dich doch über die großen Räder. Darfst mir gerne dein Scandal dauerhaft leihen


----------



## Junior97 (31. August 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei Marcel wohl auch!



Warum bei Marcel?
Habe ich so viel in 2 Wochen verpasst ?


----------



## Metrum (31. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Pöh, du beschwerst dich doch über die großen Räder. Darfst mir gerne dein Scandal dauerhaft leihen



Ja, das stimmt - schön finde ich sie keineswegs. Sieht oft aus wie vom Vati das Rad geborgt. Deins passt aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Passte - traurigerweise.

Überlege ob ich nicht kurzerhand ein gutes 29er Rad erstehen sollte (vielleicht ein günstiges Flash Carbon) und falls irgendetwas ist, schmeiß ich es dem Händler vor die Füße.
Oder gibt es vielleicht sowas wie eine Mobilitätsgarantie?


----------



## Metrum (31. August 2013)

Naja, im Prinzip ein guter Denkansatz aber wenn der Händler nix taugt warteste auch ewig, wenn was ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Geht scheinbar auch nicht anders als mehere Räder zu haben und/oder profigesponsort zu sein.


----------



## Junior97 (31. August 2013)

Was ist den mit dem Harry ?


----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2013)

Auf der fähre zurück von der eurobike. Leider hat mich nicht überzeugt. Mir fehlen da einfach bischen die kleineren rahmenbauer. Bischen was schönes hab ich trotzdem gesehen. Mache morgen nen fotoalbum mit allen bildern. 

Für jens und sascha hab ich auch bischen was geschossen. 

Grüsse the doc


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2013)

ich bin ja gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

Au da bin ich gespannt drauf

Grad das Rennen von der Herren gesehen, nen paar mal war ich echt kurz vorm Herzstillstand, was ne Show


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Geil oder?
Habs nach der ersten Runde nicht mehr geglaubt. Nach der zweiten Runde wieder Treehouse das mit Giger.
Dann noch mal 5 Runden Treehouse, bangen - er fatzt da aber auch durch, selbst meine Mutter fand das ziemlich krass.


----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

Gut das in der zweiten Runde mit Giger war einfach pech, aber ich hätte zumindest dann in den anderen Runden wie Hermida die äußere Linie genommen, aber Fumic hat da echt nerven aus Stahl bewiesen, fetten respekt!
Nen bissl schade fand ich, dass Fontana wieder nen defekten Sattel hatte, irgendwie hat der es mit Sätteln^^War ja Olympia das gleiche, da war aber die komplette Stütze futsch

Hab ja nicht auf Facebook geschaut wer gewonnen hat um bei der Wiederholung mitfiebern zu können, als Schurter da kurz vor Schluss noch weggerutscht is bin ich hier fast durche decke


----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2013)

Sorry aber mitlerweile wird da einfach mit der gesundheit der fahrer zu viel gespielt. Immer verletzte und infälle. Man sollte wieder mal bischen back to the roots.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Fontana soll aber irgendwo gestürzt sein und dann ist der Sattel drauf gegangen.

Wäre gleube ich zu viel gewesen, wenn Fumic noch gewonnen hätte. 
Tut ihm aber sicher gut endlich aufm Podest zu stehen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2013)

hmmm morgen vllt das replay anschauen. aber die stuerze sind dieses jahr schon krass...


----------



## maddda (31. August 2013)

Den Rockgarden hätten sie wirklich etwas entschärfen können, da sind ja auch letztes Jahr einige beim Worldcup gestürzt.
Mir fehlen momentan etwas die Naturbelassenen strecken. Ich hab lieber Wurzelteppiche und singletrails anstatt die Rockgardens usw is auch zum Schauen etwas schöner


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht so recht. Krass viele Stürze gabs Live nicht zu sehen. Eva Lechner war heftig. 2x Fumic + Giger und 2-3 Stück in den Highlights. 
Das von Schurter und Zakelj lag am Untergrund und kann generell passieren.
Sind eben Berufsfahrer, wenn sie die A-Line nicht können sollen sie ausweichen. Hat Hermida jede Runde gemacht und ist 3. geworden.


----------



## InoX (1. September 2013)

schaue mir auch gerade das Rennen an. Echt schön, dass Fumic sich so gut erholt hat.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

moin gleich gibts bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

so, es ist soweit. Meine kleinen inpressionen von der eurobike.

Leider eben wenig wirklich hübsches material.

Für Jens nur die Crosser...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62586

und dann gibts noch ein album eurobike...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62585

kleine ausblicke...
sind alles handybilder...sorry





























neues ausfallende...wieder normal...
















u.s.w

also schaut einfach mal rein in das album...

grüsse jenso


----------



## unocz (1. September 2013)

Ja das santa könnte mir gefallen ansonsten nice pics @DoC


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

mein neues projekt steel under 10kg hat begonnen...

erste teile sind bestellt...

bis ende jahr oder auch früher hab ich mein neues racebike zsammen...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. September 2013)

Gleich XCO - Grafschaft. Mama und der Hund kommen mit! Leo hat bisher noch kein Rennen gesehen


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

hau rein...


----------



## unocz (1. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mein neues projekt steel under 10kg hat begonnen...
> 
> erste teile sind bestellt...
> 
> bis ende jahr oder auch früher hab ich mein neues racebike zsammen...



Details i need more deeetails.......



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

ich sach mal rahmen, stütze, lenker, gabel, sattelstütze...

ich geb gas mit gas dazu bischen tune dazu und abgerundet mit auffälligen griffen

die ist soooooooooo geil, da könnte ich schwach werden...ich geh aber mal auf 2x10....


----------



## maddda (1. September 2013)

Morgen!

Super Bilder Jens, danke dafür!!!!War ja doch einiges spannendes auf der eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2013)

Danke jens, aber was ich "erwartet habe" gab es wohl noch net...

Die kurbel hab ich ja auch schon gezeigt. Die wuerde mir top ans epic passen.

Bei der wm sind aber einige xx1 fahrer mit kefue gefahren. Ich bin wohl nicht der einzige "paranoide" 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

jep Sascha etwas wirklich neues hab ich nicht gesehen auch im lefty bereich ned...oder was du nicht kennst...


----------



## maddda (1. September 2013)

So hab gerade mal eben das Hinterrad fertig gemacht
Das einzige was mich an den TUne Naben nervt, is dass man bis max. 1000Nm einspeichen darf...mit der BOR Felge geht ja eigentlich mehr.
Habs jez auf der Antriebsseite bis ca. 960Nm, dürfte aber auch reichen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2013)

Tach!

Allen einen schönen Sonntag! Bin noch in Kater-Stimmung...

_*@Jens*_

DANKE für die Bilder! 




Überlege das Air9 Carbon auf 1fach umzubauen. Es gibt für die S-Works-Kurbel ´nen XX1-Spider...


----------



## Metrum (1. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Allen einen schönen Sonntag! *Bin noch in Kater-Stimmung...*




Moin Maggo!

Hast du jetzt den Alkohol als Ausweg entdeckt?! 
War doch die Tage auch schon so!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2013)

Moin Veikko! 
Schon wach? 

Mit den Marathons läuft es dieses Jahr zeitlich total beschi55en, immer kommt was dazwischen  ,  aber der Partymarathon läuft wie gewschmiert...
Hochzeit, Geburtstag, den Monat noch 2 große, runde Geburtstage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2013)

ich hab mich heute voll platt gefahren. 4. kmr einheit in 5 tagen. freu mich auf o-tour. vllt laeuft es dann mal wieder richtig 
 @onkel_doc: ich hab da eigentlich mit was gerechnet... aber mal abwarten, was noch so kommt 
 @taunusteufel78: 1x10? immer ne gute wahl  und am rdo sicher net fehl am platz.
 @maddda: 1000nm langt locker. ich speiche auch immer auf etwas ueber 1000nm ein.


----------



## maddda (1. September 2013)

Klar auf mehr als 1000 geh ich eigentlich auch nie wirklich, aber ich hab gerne nochn bissl luft nach oben, bei der Tune hab ich auch wirklich keine über 1000gespannt.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. September 2013)

Uuuuund zurück aus Grafschaft!

War irgendwie herrlich unspektakulär. Bin mit meiner Muter und dem Hund hingefahren und hab fast das halbe Neheimer Team getroffen.
Den 3,9km langen Kurs kannte ich noch vom letzten Jahr, allerdings mental noch eine kleine Barriere da ich mir in einer Wiesenabfahrt letztes Jahr mein Handgelenk zerstört hatte.

Startaufstellung war extrem bescheuert. U19, U23 und Herren zusammen aber irgendwie völlig planlos. Ein Vereinskollege der bisher kein Lizenz-Rennen gefahren ist stand in der Aufstellung weit vor mir.

Mit einer schlechten Ausgangsposition gabs direkt Stau im ersten Trail. Ziemlich mies da es heute wirklich gut lief. Hab mich dann Stück für Stück und Runde um Runde vorgekämpft. Konnte dann auch einigen meiner Vereinskollegen aufschließen und habe keine eroberte Position wieder hergegeben. 
In meiner vorletzten Runde (letzte Runde meiner Kollegen, da vom Führenden überholt),  hatte ich mich vor meine Kollegen gesetzt, blöderweise ist meine Kette oben auf dem Berg hinter die Kassette gefallen. Da waren meine Kollegen weg - allerdings nicht schlimm da ich ja noch U23 fahre und wir in unterschiedlichen Klassen sind.

Richtung Ziel natürlich witzig: Ich wurde nicht vom schnellsten U23-Fahrer überrundet und durfte/musste noch eine Runde fahren.

Zum Schluss war ich dann auf Platz 11. Knapp an den Top10 vorbei, aber es kommt schließlich noch ein letztes U23-Rennen für mich!


----------



## maddda (1. September 2013)

Hört sich doch sehr gut an!

Eigentlich müsste man U19 und U23 zsm Starten lassen und dann die Herren alleine. Hatte das auch schomma is einfach zu voll

Hab grad mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag geschraubt. Die Renegades sind drauf und das TuneHR drin und dann hab ich noch an der Kurbel 36/22 Blätter für Rad am Ring verbaut


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2013)

Guten Abend Männer ,
der So. war wieder weg wie nix.....im  Wohnwagen musste wieder klar Schiff gemacht werden und ein Dachfenster habe ich neu abgedichtet.
Zum Radfahren hatte ich Heute gar keine Zeit.

Jens, schöne Bilder von der Messe und vielen Dank für das Extraalbum ......meine Favoriten fangen alle mit "C" an.....jetzt muss ich warten bis sie lieferbar sind.

Marco, im Urlaub habe ich viel Gösser-alkoholfrei getrunken...gut gekühlt eine echte Alternative zum Alk.




Das finde ich extrem übertrieben....mit einem CC-Bike solche Abschnitte durchfahren zu "müssen", das ist so wie Schwimmen im Haifischbecken beim Triathlon


----------



## Metrum (1. September 2013)

Ich habe ja spontan vor einem Jahr, aus einer Laune heraus, dem Alkohol entsagt und trinke wenn überhaupt dann ab und an das:






Ich fand den Steingarten auch recht krass.


----------



## Metrum (1. September 2013)

... warum sind meine Bilder jetzt immer soooo groß?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. September 2013)

Erdinger ist auch sehr lecker, das trinke ich sonst auch. Am Gösser finde ich den fruchtigen, frischen Geschmack so gut....hab mir gleich noch eine Kiste voll mitgebracht

Keine Ahnung wie Du das machst, bei mir geht z.T. mit pic-upload.de auch nichts......hochladen tut`s und trotzdem ist dann kein Bild da


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Erdinger alk frei ist auch echt gut!  hab ich im sommer fast immer ne kiste da.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Moin Sascha und der Rest der Bande!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich wünsche Allen eine entspannte Woche .

.....hoffentlich wissen wir jetzt auch wenn wir wählen müssen


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Hast du den Schwachsinn geguckt Jens? 
Ich war gestern von 20:30 bis 22:30 auf dem Bike.
War schön. Nur Hasen, Mäuse und Katzen getroffen - sonst nix.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

Moin.

War gestern Abend auch auf dem Bike, extra beeilt wegen Tatort und dann die herbe TV-Enttäuschung... 
Mir ist gestern fast eine Hirschkuh in die Seite gerannt.Da ging mir aber der Stift...  Habe mich schon fast auf Youtube gesehen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

Eben sind die weissen Esi-Griffe gekommen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

hmmm ich denk auch drueber nach wieder esi dran zu bauen. ist mir aber zu heiss aufs woe hin...
aber ich werde wohl wieder ne 160er hinten rein packen. sicher ist sicher, daran soll es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. September 2013)

So ein Gelabber tu ich mir nicht mehr an.....ich habe nur Heute Früh im Radio eine kleine Zusammenfassung gehört.....das Beste ist wohl Stefan Raab gewesen.
Ich sage immer...."ich wähle ohne Zucken sofort die Truppe, die sich für den Erhalt der gesamten Menschheit einsetzt"

  @_marco_, die Waldbewohner müssen sich auch erst an das neue Geräusch, was Du mit Deinem fetten Bike machst, gewöhnen.

  @_Sascha_, die paar Gramm einer schmalen 180er Scheibe würdest Du auch noch verkraften


----------



## maddda (2. September 2013)

Ich hab mal ganz kurz reingeschaut, die Fragen vom Raab waren echt nicht schlecht:

"Frau Merkel wenn wir jetzt anfangen sagenwir mal im Jahr so und so viel Milliarden zurückzuzahlen, dann wären wir ja Zweitausendeinhundertiwas Schuldenfrei, warum fangen wir nicht jez damit an?"

Achja das ergebnis vom Schrauben gestern:





-Neues HR eingebaut
Als VR kommt selbstverständlich noch ein Rad in gleichem Stil, warte aber gerade noch auf eine BOR Felge...Das tolle is, das bei meinem anderen HR die Scheibe auch genau an der gleichen Stelle ist, also kein lästiges anpassen mit Spacern

-Marcos Reifen hab ich dann auch noch aufgezogen
Specialized muss ich ein kompliment zu den Reifen machen, die gehen echt gut auffe Felge und das ohne kompressor und endlich mal ein Hersteller, der nur ein Logo draufpappt und das auch noch farblich passend 

-Tja sonst hab ich halt noch 36/22 verbaut

-nach einigen Testkilometern gemerkt, dass es für Rad am Ring ein -6 Grad Vorbau wohl die beste wahl ist. Musste zum Glück nix positiv verbauen, hätte bestimmt voll Banane ausgesehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

ich kaempfe noch immer mit mir. 140mm hinten bremst so geil. brutal hart (verwindet sich die 160er sheibe und der adapter SO sehr???) und auch auf meine echt lustigen 1000hm am stueck abfahrten hab ich nichtmal den hauch von fading.
ich bin ja auch swissbike mit 160/160 gefahren...
 @maddda sieht gut aus


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Moinsen!

Bin schon wieder seit 1,5h an der Uni...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. September 2013)

Immernoch diese verdammte Gruppenarbeit?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Jop! Wir müssen noch ein bisschen was tun.
Aber wir unterbrechen dann für 2-3 Wochen da noch Klausuren anstehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. September 2013)

@_Philipp_, noch das richtig VR und noch ne schwarze Sid......

 Tja, unsere (meine) "verkommene, verweichlichte und geldgeile Generation" hinterlässt für die Nachkommen ein Haufen Probleme. 

  @_Sascha_, entscheide Dich für die sicherere Variante....und Du hast den Kopf frei für`s Rennen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

ja ich weis... aber die 140er rockt! :/
mal sehen...


----------



## maddda (2. September 2013)

Mmh ne Schwarze Fox wäre schön, mir gefällt die Fox vom Ansprechverhalten deutlich besser als die Sid, da nehme ich die paar Gramm mehr gerne in Kauf

Das richtige VR is ja bald da(fehlt nur noch die Felge, werde ich aber bei Rad am Ring nur als ersatz da liegen haben, weil ich es vorher dann nicht mehr testen und ggf nachzentrieren kann...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Zurück zuhause 

Erstes Bild von Thomas Sommer 
Wie immer klasse!
Da hätte es beim Einstieg in den ersten Trail nach dem Start auch fast schon geknallt. Volle Öre reingehalten - leider standen die meisten noch in der Haarnadelkurve. Ging aber irgendwie doch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Cooles Bild!

Ich hab jetzt an die beiden Hinterräder noch ja einer 160mm avid hs1 geschraubt... Sicher ist sicher

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Braucht einer günstig ne BFO? 

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...nbremsenset Brake Force One BF01.html?x=0&y=0


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Cooles Bild!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt an die beiden Hinterräder noch ja einer 160mm avid hs1 geschraubt... Sicher ist sicher
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Weichei  

Warum ist die BFO so günstig?


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weichei
> 
> *Warum ist die BFO so günstig?*




Tagesangebot und ernst gemeint. Hatte sie angeschrieben.
Aber sooo viel gutes hört man ja nicht drüber - oder?


----------



## Fezza (2. September 2013)

aber für diesen Kurs könnte man die Geschichte mal probieren!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Vorallendingen nicht von der "Alten".
Aber der Preis fürs Set ist schon günstig für eine leichte Bremse.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

Das Fuji ist echt klasse geworden.
Mensch, Mensch, heutzutage fahren die Studis ja echt Hammer Räder..  

Und Marcels' Bild ist auch wieder top.

Umbau, bis auf die Matchmakers, fertig.
Schaltet pfeilschnell!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Wofür brauchstn da Mätschmäiker, Maggo?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2013)

lasst die finger von der BFO.
Ist nur schwammig und wer mal ne formula gefahren ist hat das gefühl das ding bremst nix.

Ich hab sie ja mal ne woche gefahren...nie wieder auch wenn sie jetzt optimirt wurde.

einmal formula immer fourmula

darum ist die BFO auch so günstig...weil sie schoise ist...


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Aber man kann sie ja weiterverkaufen - oder, wenn sie nichts taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

@Marcel

Die Matchmaker sind dran und sollen weg. Siehe Signatur...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Ah okay! 

EDIT: Ich seh grad an meinem Bild warum ein gedämpftes SW und XX1 KB vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht sind


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber man kann sie ja weiterverkaufen - oder, wenn sie nichts taugt.



kann man. hab ich auch so gemacht. fast für den gleichen preis. ich hab sie damals auch für nur 300.- sfr gekauft...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Naja ich hab nur keinen Bock, das sie doch weg stirbt und ich dann nur "ich habe es doch gesagt" höre

Das specci sieht gut aus.

Bfo? Im leben nicht! Und danach schon 2x nicht!

Type2? Ich mag es am epic... Kommt mir über kurz oder lang auch ans zaboo!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (2. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> lasst die finger von der BFO.
> Ist nur schwammig und wer mal ne formula gefahren ist hat das gefühl das ding bremst nix.
> 
> Ich hab sie ja mal ne woche gefahren...nie wieder auch wenn sie jetzt optimirt wurde.
> ...



... Ich fahre am Turner erstmals Disks... Formula T1 180/180.... Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe mir irgendwie mehr erhofftt... Bin ich zu schwach? Falsche Scheiben? Falsche Beläge?

...

... 
oder muss ich allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz die BFO doch noch testen?

besser wäre wohl erstmal die Möglichkeiten an der Formula auszutesten....


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Nimm ne avid, da springst du über den Lenker
Die alte xtr bin ich mit 180/160 gefahren. Bei der x0 reicht mit sogar 160/140 (ja, für die Alpen hab ich nun 160/160, aber nur wegen den fading Reserven...)
Ach ja 80kg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (2. September 2013)

Avid ist mir nicht so sympathisch... Irgendwie glaube ich noch an die Italienerin...


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> ... Ich fahre am Turner erstmals Disks... Formula T1 180/180.... Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe mir irgendwie mehr erhofftt... Bin ich zu schwach? Falsche Scheiben? Falsche Beläge?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich hätte nen  günstigen Satz BFO für 350 abzugeben. 

Nö, aber mit Formula oder Avid habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. September 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Avid ist mir nicht so sympathisch... Irgendwie glaube ich noch an die Italienerin...



Nicht alle haben so ein beschleunigungsgewicht wie du

ansonsten die XT trail...soll ja auch gut bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. September 2013)

Ach leute ich werd wahnsinnig. Hab an meiner TUne Nabe einen Riss enddeckt
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der gestern noch nicht da war, genau kann ich es nicht sagen, evtl war der vor dem einspeichen und fahren heute auch schon da...ich glaube aber nichtan meiner speichenspannung kann es nicht gelegen haben, die liegt maximal bei 940Nm und der Riss geht einmal an Flansch der Antriebsseite ringsrum. Manspürt einen absatz, dass der teil, der wohl "gerissen" ist in entgegengesetzte zu der die speichen ziehen gebrochen ist, also als ob der Flansch, wenn man in Fahrtrichtung schaut nach rechts gezogen wurde, wenn ihr mich fragt extrem ungewöhnlich....
Vaddi (ingenieur bei der Aluminiumindustrie meint, dass es wohlmöglich schon ein fehler war, der beim drehen bereits vorprogrammiert wurde...

Hier mal nen Bild:


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Meld doch mal bei tune, das kann nicht normal sein. Zur not zeig ich es nen Kumpel, der ist da vertriebler.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

Bitte keine Avid!  :kotz:

Ich habe eben von meinem Schwager ein altes Poison Morphium vermittelt und gecheckt.
Die dort montierte uralte Hayes Nine läuft heute noch besser als jede Avid Elixier 3-7, mMn.


----------



## maddda (2. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meld doch mal bei tune, das kann nicht normal sein. Zur not zeig ich es nen Kumpel, der ist da vertriebler.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Werde morgen mal da anrufen, am irritierensten ist, dass es so aussieht als wäre der Gesamte Lochkreis entgegen der Speichenzurichtung gezogen worden ist.

Was mich total nervt ist, dass ich jez bei rad am Ring mit dem Ersatzhinterrad starten mussAlles doof-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Sieht echt nicht gut aus...


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Da möchte ich aber widersprechen Marco!
Die Nine ist die übelste Bremse die ich je an nem Bike hatte!
Das einzig zuverlässige bei der war dass sie immer geschliffen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. September 2013)

Sieht nach edelschrott für 300 aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Ich muss mit meiner x0 und der elixir 5sl echt nen Glücksgriff gemacht haben. Um Welten besser als alle shimano und magura bis jetzt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (2. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nimm ne avid, da springst du über den Lenker



... da fliegste erst drüber wenn dich der Straßengraben bremst, weil die Avid davor schon den Dienst verweigert hat  Die Magura MT, die alte Formula R1 und die Hopes sind alle top. 

@ madda: Hast PM zu deiner Nabe !


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2013)

Das ist echtlustig... jeder hat ne andere meinung zu jeder bremse. Warscheinlich kann man mit jeder (auser der bfo) glueck haben... oder halt net 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. September 2013)

Die Macht heißt immer noch HS33 Raceline...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

Morgen! Und wenn dann die 22er so neumodischer scheiss kann doch net funktionieren!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (3. September 2013)

Moin!!

Die Formula bleibt vorerst....


----------



## unocz (3. September 2013)

Moiin


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseit ,
Dir auch Phillipp


> Sieht nach edelschrott für 300 aus


Es werden große Räder gebaut (ich mein das jetzt allgemein) ohne die Komponenten dementsprechend auf Haltbarkeit zu trimmen. Da wirken andere Kräfte als bei kleineren Rädern...dazu kommt der unkalkulierbare Faktor....maddda
Ich glaube nicht, das ein Hersteller von Naben.....bei den "Leichten" ....die Eignung für 29er überprüft hat


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

normal halten die tunes so sachen aus. wir sind tune mig/mag am rennrad tandem gefahren. da hat man die selben hebel und wenn wir da richtig in die kompression gesprintet sind war da sichern och mehr last drauf.
sieht eher nach materialfehler aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Denke auch, das muss normalerweise halten. Vielleicht auch falsche Wärmebehandlung oder sonstiges...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Rennrad-Tandem....der Wahnsinn.....so was darfst Du Heute bestimmt nicht mehr Fahren, Deiner Frau und Kind(ern)zu Liebe.

Materialfehler kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, eher Ermüdung durch Konstruktionsschwäche......bei dem umlaufenden Riss.
Tune wird aber bestimmt ein Kulanzangebot machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

das war schon krank. tandem rundfahrt in belgien. 50 renntandems und alle auf speed (irgend so was muessen die genommen haben!).
da ging es schlimmer zu als in einem elite buliga startloop!

einmal haben sie mir in der ersten kurve das vorderrad ausgespeicht, bei tempo 50!!! der rechts vor mir hat mir den fuss vom stoker ins vorderrad geschoben, links eingekesselt -> pling pling pling,... hab ich schoen gehoert wie sich die speichen einzeln verbaschiedet haben.
jungs war ich pumped, bis ich den bock sicher angehaltet hatte!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

> *NEWS:
> Beim Finale in Remscheid erfolgt die Startaufstellung im Startblock  Elite/U23/Junioren getrennt nach Klassen und innerhalb dieser nach  Gesamtstand im NRW-Cup.*


Zum Glück!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

> Es werden große Räder gebaut (ich mein das jetzt allgemein) ohne die Komponenten dementsprechend auf Haltbarkeit zu trimmen. Da wirken andere Kräfte als bei kleineren Rädern...dazu kommt der unkalkulierbare Faktor....maddda
> Ich glaube nicht, das ein Hersteller von Naben.....bei den "Leichten" ....die Eignung für 29er überprüft hat



Werd jez erstmal frühstücken und dann bei Tune anrufen. 
Hab eben Nachgeschaut, die Nabe hat insgesamt ca. 270Betriebsstunden. Hatte vor kurzem ja noch in neue Lager am Freilauf investiertNaja passiert...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Sascha, und das haben Dir deine Eltern erlaubt?......aber das hat Dich hart gemacht und schult die Fahrtechnik und macht Dich sensible bei der Spurwahl 

Marcel....Du gönnst den Zuschauern auch gar keinen Spaß


----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

Und das Geschäft brummt Jens? 

Hast ja viel Zeit zum schreiben, vorallem wenn man bedenkt wie lang du immer brauchst. 

Moin Männer!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Nach einer Runde gibts doch eh schon geknuddel. Man muss einfach nicht mit 60 Mann in den ersten Trail, wenn auch unterschiedliche Klassen gegeneinander fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

Remscheid bin ich auf jedenfall dabei und guck mal zu, dann kann ich dich auch dann mit Flaschen bewerfen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

mensch marcel! "und ist das loch auch noch so klein, ein voderrad passt immer rein!"


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)




----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mensch marcel! "und ist das loch auch noch so klein, ein voderrad passt immer rein!"



Stimmt!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mensch marcel! "und ist das loch auch noch so klein, ein voderrad passt immer rein!"



Ich will einfach nicht gegen Ben Zwiehoff fahren 
Der soll bitte nächstes Jahr wieder U23 fahren, wenn ich ich zu den Herren muss.
94er Jahrgang und der Kerl fährt alle in Grund und Boden auch bei den Herren


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Du musst auch noch in der Wunde rumstochern.....seit 3 Monaten finden uns gerade so die Stammkunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Neue Fassade?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Jupp, volles Programm.......alter Putz runter (Staub ohne Ende) und dann Neuer, nach Denkmalschutzvorgaben, wieder drauf.....ich schätze mal noch zwei Wochen bis das Gerüst weg kommt.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Knapp 4 Monate sind aber schon lange...


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

So eben mit TUne telefoniert. Die haben gesagt, ich sollte denen erstmal nen Büld schicken. Hab ich grad gemacht und warte im mom auf ne Antwort...


----------



## Junior97 (3. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nicht gegen Ben Zwiehoff fahren
> Der soll bitte nächstes Jahr wieder U23 fahren, wenn ich ich zu den Herren muss.
> 94er Jahrgang und der Kerl fährt alle in Grund und Boden auch bei den Herren



Der Fährt ja auch WC Rennen  
Aber der geht echt ab wie sonst was wobei die Holländer auch schnell sind


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Remscheid bin ich auf jedenfall dabei und guck mal zu, dann kann ich dich auch dann mit Flaschen bewerfen



Bitte nicht


----------



## Junior97 (3. September 2013)

@Madda dann sehen wir uns evtl.


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

Also ich werd auf jedenfall rumkommen, sind von hier aus nur 10min mitm Auto


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Remscheid ist eigentlich eine witzige Strecke. Letztes Jahr noch mit Titan an der Hand gefahren. Aber die Strecke ist recht flowig 

Philipp war letztes Jahr auch schon zum anfeuern dabei. Da hats mich bei dem Reifenslalom doch gleich mal gepackt. Bin etwas übermütig in die Kurve rein


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Ende Juni war geplant....neue Farbe und fertig, aber dann hat der alte Putz nicht gehalten und musste auch noch runter.....also neue Ausschreibung raus.....und so weiter......wenn ich Pech habe, werden noch neue Fenster eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Und du hast den totalen Geschäftseinbruch... Kacke sowas!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

Au das is doof, ich kenn sowas, als die bei uns inner Stadt den Bürgersteig+Straße neu gemacht hatten, hatten wir ein riese Loch vorm laden und man konnte nur noch über nen Brett rein


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Remscheid ist eigentlich eine witzige Strecke. Letztes Jahr noch mit Titan an der Hand gefahren. Aber die Strecke ist recht flowig
> 
> Philipp war letztes Jahr auch schon zum anfeuern dabei. Da hats mich bei dem Reifenslalom doch gleich mal gepackt. Bin etwas übermütig in die Kurve rein


So lange wie er keine Kettensäge (ohne Blatt) auspackt und Dich am Streckenrand mit lautem Geknatter vom Bike holt......sind Zuschauer schon echte Antreiber
In Thale beim DH hatten einheimische Fans so eine Idee.....immer wenn ein Kollege vorbei kam und die ihre Kettensäge aufheulen ließen.....lagen die Fahrer total erschrocken in der Landschaft rum.
Die haben aber auch nicht daraus gelernt und somit fast alle Lokalis vom Bike gepustet

Stellt Euch mal vor...Ihr rast voll konzentriert einen Trail runter, mitten in der Pampa, und plötzlich steht da einer mit ner Kettensäge


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Haben se doch auch bei irgendeinem DH-Worldcup gemacht.

Wüsste auch nicht ob ich meine Lieblingsathleten bei den Downhills oder anspruchsvoll Streckenabschnitten anbrüllen/anfeuern würde. Wenn die dann nur kurz ihre Konzentration verlieren....
Berghoch kein Thema, das treibt an!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

ICh sach nur Duisburg Monte Schlacko, auf meiner letzten Runde haben mich die Leute den Berg hochgeschiren, ging wie von selbst

Und ihr sagt Kettensägen lenken ab:


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Weihnachten kann kommen




Und denkt auch an Eure Kinder oder werdet wieder zum Kind




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0rbCmyPgW8A

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ60R4BJg60"]3 sets of CIRCUIT96 - Kyosho Dslot43 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

So leute der Riss an der Nabe war vor dem einspeichen schon da:





Hab das Photo vor dem einspeichen gemacht und gerade zufällig draufgeschaut. Warum is mir das net vorher aufgefallen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

aehm ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Du wirst auch älter..... aber genaugenommen hast Du noch mal Glück gehabt.....nichts passiert und auch nicht im Rennen


----------



## Junior97 (3. September 2013)

Nochmal was zu der Bremse:
Die Elixir XO wird mit scheiss Oliven ausgeliefert einmal Leitungen gekürzt andere Oliven drann alles Angezogen entlüftet und dann geht die ab wie schmitzkatze ! Dann reicht auch ne 160/140er Kombi bei mir  habe aber mitlerweile trotzdem wieder ne 180er vorne


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du wirst auch älter..... aber genaugenommen hast Du noch mal Glück gehabt.....nichts passiert und auch nicht im Rennen



Da haste recht bin ja schon 21 und darf sogar jez in den USA Alkohol trinkenMir stehen aber gerade die Nackenhaare zu Berge, wenn ich dran denke, seit wann in den 270Betriebsstunden, die die Nabe runter hat, der Riss da is


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Nochmal was zu der Bremse:
> Die Elixir XO wird mit scheiss Oliven ausgeliefert einmal Leitungen gekürzt andere Oliven drann alles Angezogen entlüftet und dann geht die ab wie schmitzkatze ! Dann reicht auch ne 160/140er Kombi bei mir  habe aber mitlerweile trotzdem wieder ne 180er vorne



Seit wann brauchst du ne 180er? 
Die Giantmädels in Grafschaft hatten mal wieder Scrubs 160er Aluscheiben...


----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Seit wann brauchst du ne 180er? *
> Die Giantmädels in Grafschaft hatten mal wieder Scrubs 160er Aluscheiben...



Jan´s Bike ist noch gedrosselt, wegen dem Alter.
Der muss vorn immer mit schleifenden Belägen fahren.
Nächstes Jahr schleifts vorn mit 160er und ab 18 werden die Beläge zurückgestellt!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

Selbst ich brauch keine 180er und Sascha fährt auch nur 160er...

@ marcel   Christian war überigens auch schon auf Aluscheiben unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)

Immer drauf auf den kleinen Jan  Super Veikko!
Wenn wir nichts mehr von ihm hören bist du schuld, oder die Schule - fängt ja morgen wieder an, gelle? 

Ist dann wie bei den ferngesteuerten Autos, wo es den "Erwachsenenschalter" gibt.

Christian ist aber doch ne Ecke schwerer als wir beide oder?


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

Also der is auf jedenfall ne Ecke schwerer als ich und ich wieg so 73-74kg


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Selbst ich brauch keine 180er und Sascha fährt auch nur 160er...
> 
> @ marcel   Christian war überigens auch schon auf Aluscheiben unterwegs


Sascha ist ja auch ein Sonderfall......

Es dauert nicht mehr lange...und wir fahren mit Carbonscheiben rum


----------



## Junior97 (3. September 2013)

Mein Vater will das ich die Fahre ;D 
und ne morgen gehts los mit Geldverdienen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2013)




----------



## Metrum (3. September 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha ist ja auch ein Sonderfall......
> 
> Es dauert nicht mehr lange...und wir fahren mit Carbonscheiben rum



Was willst du mit damit sagen? Nur weil ich normal 160/140 mit 81kg fahre?

Heute taxi (Arbeitskollegin) heim gebraucht. Fragt mich nicht wie, aber auf dem weg zur Arbeit gab ich mit den rara auf dem crosser völlig aufgeschlitzt... Egal war eh runter und hatte ersetzt werden müssen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

> Nur weil ich normal 160/140 mit 81kg fahre?


... und noch dazu in den Bergen..........müssen wahrscheinlich amerikanische Verhältnisse sein, ich meine mehr Flow als verbockt...oder Du bis einfach nur hemmungslos.....also nicht böse gemeint

Klettern geht wieder los....ich muss los, bis später


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

Wie meine trails aussehen wisst ihr ja. Autobahnen fahr ich so gut wie nie.

Gerade neuen cross rara bestellt. Mal die performance testen, spart 10. Noch Kleinzeug und ein paar rote esi chunky fürs zaboo zum testen, bevor ich meine perfekt fest betonierte ritchey wcs runter reiß.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

Wie montiert ihr eigentlich die esi? Wasser rein, drauf und trocknen lassen? Halten die auch in nen richtigen Regenguss?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (3. September 2013)

Die Esi wern wohl demnächst auch mal von mir begrabbelt. Meine WCS ham sich neulich im Regen gelöst. War net sooooo prickelnd. 
 @Madda Wasneues von tune ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

Hat du die wcs mit Haarspray fest geklebt?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Die Esi wern wohl demnächst auch mal von mir begrabbelt. Meine WCS ham sich neulich im Regen gelöst. War net sooooo prickelnd.
> @Madda Wasneues von tune ?



Mmh ne hab ja mit denen telefoniert und die haben dann gesagt ich soll ne Mail mit Bild hinschicken. Das hab ich gemacht und bis jez nur ne automatische Bestätigungsmail bekommen, dass die Anfrage bearbeitet wird...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2013)

ESI montage bin ich profi.

Bischen wasser reinmachen und dann draufmachen. so, dass man die griffe geradeso draufbringt...also ned zu vieil und ned zu wenig...

dann halten sie bombenfest auch bei regen...


----------



## Junior97 (3. September 2013)

ICh bekomm meine nimmer ab


----------



## maddda (3. September 2013)

MEine hab ich mit den Hörnchen richtig komprimiert, die sitzen auch gut, bin ja noch ganz Oldschool unterwegs


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2013)

zum wegnehmen schön sachte nen kleinen schraubenzieher reinschieben wasser reinspritzen und flutsch die dinger sind wieder ab...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2013)

Auf den Easton gingen die ESIs sauschwer drauf. Das Loch im Griff war ja auch viel kleiner. VIEL kleiner wie bei den KCNC oder Procraft.
Montiere die Griffe immer mit Bremsenreiniger.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2013)

Das wuerde ja passen. Hab ja einen ec70 und einen ea50

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2013)

Irgendwie gefällt mir so ein Falkenjagd Hoplit RS zur Zeit saugut...  ,  ebenso schöne Dinge gibt's bei www.vigmos.de. In der Galerie das Leftyhardtail... 

Sowas fehlt noch...


----------



## InoX (3. September 2013)

moin, gibt neue Fotos.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2013)

Marco, das hier gefällt mir nicht so...sieht aus wie vor eine Wand gefahren 




das gefällt mir wesentlich besser


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Giantmädels in Grafschaft hatten mal wieder Scrubs 160er Aluscheiben...



du bist doch nicht normal. 
wie kann man sich da auf die scheiben konzentrieren?


----------



## Metrum (4. September 2013)

Marco, das endet nochmal bös!
Fahre lieber deine Kisten und hab Spaß damit anstatt immer was neues zu kaufen. Wir haben dich auch dann noch lieb! 

Moin Männer!


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

Naja ob wir das mit dem liebhaben so stehenlassen können .........

Moin allerseits


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (4. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Marco, das hier gefällt mir nicht so...sieht aus wie vor eine Wand gefahren


Moinmoin
Ist halt immer die Frage, obs mit der 29er Lefty die 2cm länger baut, besser aussieht. Oder ob man dann drauf sitzt wie auf Opas Traktor !


----------



## Fezza (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits!!!!!

War gestern wieder kurz unterwegs..... rauf, runter, nach Hause 




Hier liesse es sich wohl wohnen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

aehmmm @xmaxle meine 10cm lefty baut niedriger als meine 10cm reba... nur so am rande 
das einzige was man "hoeher" hat, ist halt der 1cm "zwangsspacer" in from der oberen bruecke. aber die einbauhoehe ist tendenziell sogar niedriger.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> du bist doch nicht normal.
> wie kann man sich da auf die scheiben konzentrieren?



Ist mir natürlich nach allen anderen Checks aufgefallen 

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Klettern in der Halle war mal wieder richtig anstrengend...die Finger schmerzen.

Wenn der Lenkwinkel beim Vigmos-Bike etwas flacher wär ist es Bergab bestimmt angenehmer. Der Rahmen ist schon edel .


----------



## Metrum (4. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> das Klettern in der Halle war mal wieder richtig anstrengend...die Finger schmerzen.
> 
> Wenn der Lenkwinkel beim *Vigmos-Bike *etwas flacher wär ist es Bergab bestimmt angenehmer. Der Rahmen ist schon edel .



Aber der Typ kommt total unangenehm rüber. 
Da würde ich wohl nix kaufen auch wenn ich hinlaufen kann.

Moin alter Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Moin Veikko,
Er hat für einen Radfreak wohl nicht die passende Figur, aber wie er schreibt hat er wohl in Trauer einiges an Bier vernichtet....ist vielleicht ein ganz Netter
Der kommt ja aus Deiner Ecke, kannst ja mal die Lage checken


----------



## xmaxle (4. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aehmmm @_xmaxle_ meine 10cm lefty baut niedriger als meine 10cm reba... nur so am rande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinte obs besser aussieht wenn da ne 29er  Lefty reinkommt, anstelle der umgebauten 26er... oder hab ich mich heute morgen  ohne Brille verguggt ?
Du sollst keine anderen Gabeln neben ihr ( Lefty ) haben ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

doch, im trainingsrad ne reba ist gut. dann wird einem imemr wieder vor augen gefuehrt, wie ueberragend und besser eine lefty ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Wisst Ihr was mein Problem ist , der ganze Radfuhrpark ist auf 26" getrimmt und alles untereinander austauschbar. Ist auch praktisch gewesen als wir noch zu Dritt Wettkämpfe CC u. MA gefahren sind.
Jetzt bin ich aber Alleinunterhalter und brauche nicht mehr alles dreifach.
Weeeeeennnnnnn ich mir jetzt eine Lefty kaufen wollte, welche Größe
26" o 29", bei einer 26er bräuchte ich nur neue Achsen.
Aber fahre ich noch auf Dauer 26" , keine Ahnung. 
Wenn der Sascha nicht so weit weg wär.....dieses Leftybike würde ich gern mal Probe fahren....aber nur im Flachen....ich trau den Bremsen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Bei der Lefty isses doch egal die 26er kannste dir auch bei 88 immernoch auf 29Zoll umbauen lassen

Wobei ich sofort auf 29Zoll gehen würde. Laufrad musste ja auch umspeichen...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Fahr besser keine Lefty Probe. Das Portemonaie wirds dir danken.

Wenn ich nicht schon das ganze 29er Geraffel hier hätte, würde ich möglicherweise sogar nur mein 26er behalten oder aber versuchen den auf 650b umzubauen.

Bin mit dem 29er vermutlich nicht schneller?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

es gibt keine 29/26 zoll lefties... es gibt lefties mit max federweg: 100mm - 140mm (die normalen, nicht die super).
der max federweg gibt einfach an, wie weit kann man teleskop und daempfer einfedern.
der max federweg ist immer 26zoll und wenn du 3cm wegnimmst, hast du 29zoll. ganz einfach.
das "wegnehmen" funktioniert so, dasman 3x1cm spacer reinsteckt, das sie nichtso weit einfedern kann. zusaetzlich muss die luftkammer reduziert werden. bei nicht-soloair kommt einfach ein plasitk stopfen unten rein, fertig. bei solo airt gibt es besodnere "kolben".
kann man beliebig hin und her bauen.


----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Also ich fühl mich auf dem 29er zumindest vieeel wohler...
Weiß net ob 650b was für mich wäre, den Bereich mit mehr Federweg mal ausgenommen, aber ich bin ja auch relativ groß. Das 29er fühlt sich einfach an, als würde es besser passen.

Material und schnell sein hängt eh nur bedingt zusammen. Es gibt eigentlich, einem Materialstandart und die richtige Einstellung vorrausgesetzt, kein Material was wirklich schneller macht, sondern nur Sachen, die langsamer machen, nemmich dann wenn sie kaputt gehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

richtig! schneller bin ich auch nicht durch 29zoll. vllt, bin ich mit dem 29er schneller, weil ich mich wohler fuehle. aber nicht weil das rad per se schneller macht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

> Fahr besser keine Lefty Probe. Das Portemonaie wirds dir danken.


Ist die wirklich so gut...das ist ja beängstigend ....aber ich brauche ja diesmal nur Eine und nicht Drei....da ist es finanziell nich ganz so hart.



> Bei der Lefty isses doch egal die 26er kannste dir auch bei 88 immernoch auf 29Zoll umbauen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hättest Du mir jetzt nicht sagen dürfen, das so was geht

29" ???? ich fahre ja nur Fullys...da ist 26" nicht so schlecht


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Ich könnte mir eigentlich gut ein 650b vorstellen. Ist zwar weder Fisch noch Fleisch aber sicher auch nie schlecht.
Wenn das Rad halbwegs leicht ist und zum Fahrstil und von der Geometrie passt ist doch alles super. Dann muss es im Rennen nur noch halten und du hast ein gutes Paket.

Ich warte hier immer noch auf eine Abholung und der Mensch bei Planet X wollte sich beim Kurier erkundigen warum selbiger noch nicht vorstellig geworden ist.
Mittlerweile gucke ich schon nach anständigem Ersatzmaterial, werde aber nicht wirklich fündig.


----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Du könntest auch folgendes an deinem Spezi machen:

Federweg von der Lefty etwas begrenzen lassen, damit sich der Lenkwinkel nicht ändert und vorne 650b und hinten immernoch 26Zoll fahren, ich glaube das wäre auch ne verdammt Sahnige kombi


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Stimmt, Du brauchst ja ev. auch noch was Neues. Warum man nicht einfach 28er MtB baut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

650b halte ich nicht viel davon. ist nie schlecht,... aber auch nie gut. 
aber das muss wohl zum fahrer passen. 
ist man der quirlige nervoese (schurter) passt es vllt ganz gut.
ist man der panzer der einfach druckt (kuhavey) ist man mit 29er eher besser bedient.
das rad muss halt zu den staerken des fahrers passen. 
ich war auch auf nem 26er nie waaaahnsins spritzig und wieselflink. bei mir ist es eher das "unschoen hohe grundtempo" (hat ein kumpel mal so genannt). und das kann ich mit dem 29er besser oben halten. stop and go war noch nie meins... aber psssssssssst! nicht weiter erzaehlen


----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt, Du brauchst ja ev. auch noch was Neues. Warum man nicht einfach 28er MtB baut



Es wurden doch nie wirkliche 29er gebaut, sind alles 28Zoll felgen


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)

im bikemarkt dürfte noch ein erstklassiger 650b lrs für einen super preis drin sein.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-dt-swiss-ztr-crest-no-tubes-650b-27-5-felgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

da lohnt es sich ja schon fast auszuspeichen nur um die naben zu bekommen


----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Hab überigens jez einige Kilometer auf den Renegades runter.

Die Teile sind der Hammer. Waren sofort dicht, nur bei einem musste ich mit dem Kompressor nachhelfen, bei dem anderen ging sogar mit der Standpumpe Das fahrgefühl ist schon verdammt geil, rollt verdammt gut und ist nicht so komisch nervös an der Front wie der Rara (natürlich der 29er, der 26er war gut). Lässt sich aber auch immer gut beherrschen und der Granzbereich is relativ breit

Hab aber noch die einen Reifen mit so einer geilen Geräuschkulisse gehabt, auf asphalt hört sich das teil verdammt hoch an, wien Schwarm angriffslustiger Bienen und wenn dann mal Wurzeln kommen hört man wie der Reifen um die Dinger rumgreift, dann klingt das so, wie als würde man sich aufs Sofa setzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

den schlappen werde ich am sonntag auch fahren,... auser es faengt freitag morgen mit pissen an und hoert erst sonntag abend auf 
solange es nicht richtig schlammig wird sind die noch echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Wenn ich auf Leffty umbaue.....kannste meine VR Naben haben.....genau die Naben habe ich in allen Rädern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

seh ICH aus als brauchte ich sowas? hoechstens, wenn ich mit doch noch nen disk crosser aufbaue...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Stimmt, dafür können die Naben auch herhalten....ich habe ja auch bald so ein Gerät


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab überigens jez einige Kilometer auf den Renegades runter.
> 
> Die Teile sind der Hammer. Waren sofort dicht, nur bei einem musste ich mit dem Kompressor nachhelfen, bei dem anderen ging sogar mit der Standpumpe Das fahrgefühl ist schon verdammt geil, rollt verdammt gut und ist nicht so komisch nervös an der Front wie der Rara (natürlich der 29er, der 26er war gut). Lässt sich aber auch immer gut beherrschen und der Granzbereich is relativ breit
> 
> Hab aber noch die einen Reifen mit so einer geilen Geräuschkulisse gehabt, auf asphalt hört sich das teil verdammt hoch an, wien Schwarm angriffslustiger Bienen und wenn dann mal Wurzeln kommen hört man wie der Reifen um die Dinger rumgreift, dann klingt das so, wie als würde man sich aufs Sofa setzen



die reifen sind ein traum !


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir eigentlich gut ein 650b vorstellen. Ist zwar weder Fisch noch Fleisch aber sicher auch nie schlecht.
> Wenn das Rad halbwegs leicht ist und zum Fahrstil und von der Geometrie passt ist doch alles super. Dann muss es im Rennen nur noch halten und du hast ein gutes Paket.
> 
> Ich warte hier immer noch auf eine Abholung und der Mensch bei Planet X wollte sich beim Kurier erkundigen warum selbiger noch nicht vorstellig geworden ist.
> Mittlerweile gucke ich schon nach anständigem Ersatzmaterial, werde aber nicht wirklich fündig.


Den Rahmen finde ich ordentlich



http://www.germina.de/Sommer/Mountainbikes/29er-CF.html


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Den Rahmen gibbet wohl nicht einzeln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Ich denke mal, das der neutral irgendwo gebaut wird und von verschiedenen Firmen verbaut wird....bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Vielleicht wird der auch einzeln verkauft
http://german.alibaba.com/product-g...arbon-frame-new-design-in-2012-496026540.html

http://www.spoteo.de/extras/mediathek/medium_4187_Razorblade-29-Zoll-TRA-20---Rahmen-2012-.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

der kommt mir bekannt vor  nur hat meiner inneverlegte zuege


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)

die züge beim oben gezeigten germina sind auch intern verlegt.

mit dem razorblade hat der aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die züge beim oben gezeigten germina sind auch intern verlegt.
> 
> mit dem ratorblade hat der aber nichts zu tun.




word !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die züge beim oben gezeigten germina sind auch intern verlegt.
> 
> mit dem ratorblade hat der aber nichts zu tun.


 beim Simplon sind die Züge auch intern.

ob man den anderen Chinarahmen (ist glaube ich der Germina-Rahmen)
auch als Privat kaufen kann, wie hoch das Porto ist? wer hat den Vertrieb?
Nicht das ich einen brauche, aber für die Recherchespezis mal ne Aufgabe


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

der umwerferzug kommt aber von unten aus dem rahmen und ist somit auch komplett im rahmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Genau, Du fährst ja den Rahmen....deswegen kam mir die Form auch so bekannt vor.


----------



## xmaxle (4. September 2013)

@Comfortbiker


maddda schrieb:


> Bei der Lefty isses doch egal die 26er kannste dir auch bei 88 immernoch auf 29Zoll umbauen lassen



Wenn du das "umbauen" lassen musst hau ich dir auf die Nase  
Luft raus, mitm Shimpanso Tretlagerschlüssel die obere Kappe weggemacht, Teleskop vorsichtig zamgeschoben, Synthetischen Weinkorken mit 9mm aufgebohrt, längs geschnitten, um die Kolbenstange gelegt, mit Isolierband abgeklebt, vorsichtig das Teleskop auseinandergezogen, Kappe montiert, Luft wieder rein, fertig.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Aber dann würde doch eine 100mm 26er Gabel zur 70mm 29er Gabel richtig?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

riiiichtig


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

So wenig Federweg brauche ich dann doch nicht 

Hätte ich mal was konkretes bezüglich des Rahmens, wäre ich das Hinterrad und womöglich das Lefty-Projekt schon angegangen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @_Comfortbiker_
> 
> 
> Wenn du das "umbauen" lassen musst hau ich dir auf die Nase
> Luft raus, mitm Shimpanso Tretlagerschlüssel die obere Kappe weggemacht, Teleskop vorsichtig zamgeschoben, Synthetischen Weinkorken mit 9mm aufgebohrt, längs geschnitten, um die Kolbenstange gelegt, mit Isolierband abgeklebt, vorsichtig das Teleskop auseinandergezogen, Kappe montiert, Luft wieder rein, fertig.


 
So, jetzt noch mal langsam zum mitschneiden.
Ich lege mir jetzt ne Datei für Gebrauchsanweisungen- Rubrik-Sowirdesgemacht an.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber dann würde doch eine 100mm 26er Gabel zur 70mm 29er Gabel richtig?


 Sascha meinte....





> es gibt keine 29/26 zoll lefties... es gibt lefties mit max federweg: 100mm - 140mm (die normalen, nicht die super).
> der max federweg gibt einfach an, wie weit kann man teleskop und daempfer einfedern.
> der max federweg ist immer 26zoll und wenn du 3cm wegnimmst, hast du 29zoll. ganz einfach.
> das "wegnehmen" funktioniert so, dasman 3x1cm spacer reinsteckt, das sie nichtso weit einfedern kann. zusaetzlich muss die luftkammer reduziert werden. bei nicht-soloair kommt einfach ein plasitk stopfen unten rein, fertig. bei solo airt gibt es besodnere "kolben".
> kann man beliebig hin und her bauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

darum sollte man keine mit nem 100mm daempfer nehmen (das teleskop hat meines wissens nach 110mm).
bei 110mm faengt der spass sinnvoll fuer den umbau auf 29zoll an. bin 2 jahre mit ner 80mm 29er gefahren. tiptop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

90mm würden völlig reichen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

im hardtail sind sogar 80mm ok


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

sascha hast mal das wetter für sonntag geshen ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

ja... zuerst der schock (am montag) aber ich vertrau in den alpne auf keine vorhersage laenger als 3 tage 
hier ist doch ganz gut. oder wo hast du geschaut?


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

http://www.wetter.de/schweiz/wetter-alpnach-dorf-18127850/wetterprognose.html
http://www.wetter.info/-/tab_12/pid_S068040/17824446

da siehts nicht so rosig aus
aber naja wir werden es sehen


----------



## xmaxle (4. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> im hardtail sind sogar 80mm ok


   Ich hab grade eine XLR Lefty vom Kumpel da, ich glaub ich travel die mal auf 70mm für die Ausfahrt gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

ich hab beide lrs dabei (rengade und rara 2.25) 2x hoch runter ist auch vom auskuehlen machbar...
und seit der aktion ist eh alles relativ (oder abgestorben):


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Ich hab grade eine XLR Lefty vom Kumpel da, ich glaub ich travel die mal auf 70mm für die Ausfahrt gleich...



lieber 70mm lefty als 100mm reba


----------



## unocz (4. September 2013)

wie ich leide wenn ich die bilder sehe


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Nach dem ich gestern beim Training voll eingegangen bin, mache ich heute noch mal Pause und bin dann hoffentlich wieder im Rhytmus.
Donnerstag - normal
Freitag - VB
Samstag - Rennen

Da es am Samstag nur knapp 39km werden, kann ich ggf. sogar Sonntag was machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

ich darf mir nachher die lichter ausknipsen... mal schauen, ob ich endlich den kom auf einem ~19min berg hole... der sack ist da verdammt schnell 
 @unocz: swissbikemasters 3 berge uber 2k. 3x voll in schnee... und zieleinfahrt: strahlende sonne!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach dem ich gestern beim Training voll eingegangen bin, mache ich heute noch mal Pause und bin dann hoffentlich wieder im Rhytmus.
> Donnerstag - normal
> Freitag - VB
> Samstag - Rennen
> ...



nimmste maddda diesmal mit, damit du ihm mal zeigen kannst wer ich bin?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich darf mir nachher die lichter ausknipsen... mal schauen, ob ich endlich den kom auf einem ~19min berg hole... der sack ist da verdammt schnell
> @unocz: swissbikemasters 3 berge uber 2k. 3x voll in schnee... und zieleinfahrt: strahlende sonne!



jau, bei strava o.ä. bestzeiten jagen macht laune.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Nee, der fährt bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit um die Nordschleife.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. September 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Kann man eine Lefty ohne Remote eigentlich "günstig" auf eine mit hydraulischem LO umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kann man eine Lefty ohne Remote eigentlich "günstig" auf eine mit hydraulischem LO umbauen?



Nein, da musst Du wohl die ganze Kartusche tauschen und die kostet ein paar hundert EUR.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

Also nicht wirklich "günstig". 

Danke


----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee, der fährt bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit um die Nordschleife.



So schauts aus. Gestern bin ich das letzte richtige Training vor dem Rennen gefahren. Heute noch ne Runde Regenerativ und dann morgen pause.  Übermorgen Roll ich dann evtl mal ne runde über die strecke oder durch fahrerlager, um etwas in den Rythmus zu kommen, aber im wesentlichen is erstmal Füße hoch angesagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

JA MANN!!! endlich mein KOM!!!
36sec schneller als im juli. war das wiederlich! 17minuten 1watt unter der kotzgrenze 


zur lefty remote:
wenn es schon die pbr ist geht es fuer nen 100 oder 150euro, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
ist es eine dlr gibt es nur den mechanischen von leonardi racing (haette ich noch einen hier).


----------



## InoX (4. September 2013)

viel Glück und Erfolg bei deiner Geisteskrankheit Philipp.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2013)

KOM = King of Mountain?

Würde entweder eine PBR oder XLR.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Gut, Ihr seid immer noch bei Lefty
Sascha, kann man die hier auf 26" traveln?
-------Cannondale Lefty PBR 90 29er Federgabel-----
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...ct=53338;page=1;menu=1000,2,121;mid=106;pgc=0


Die Neuen haben bei der 26er längere und bei den 29er kürzere Nadellagerplättchen.
Habe ich eben in dem Video gesehen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4RXkf0fwH0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

Stimmt ich bin von nicht hybrid ausgegangen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

d.h. es geht nicht, oder  man tauscht noch die Nadellager ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. September 2013)

Lefty am Tandem?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (4. September 2013)

matze und Sascha
es sollte bis nachmittag ok sein. das wetter meine ich.

gegen abend soll es wüster werden...gewitterig. 

geht euch schon die muffe???

ich hab mir vor paar tagen das neue surface von Microsoft geholt...das Tablett ist geil aber sorry wer das Programm Windows 8 geschrieben hat sollte man steinigen, verbrennen und dann die verkohlte leiche noch mind ein paar tage aufhängen

sowas beschi**enes ist mir noch nie unter die finger gekommen...

bis bald jungs in alpnach....


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2013)

Nabend Jens, deswegen muss mein alter Win7 Rechner noch so lange laufen...bis er explodiert o. auseinander fällt


----------



## InoX (4. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> matze und Sascha
> es sollte bis nachmittag ok sein. das wetter meine ich.
> 
> gegen abend soll es wüster werden...gewitterig.
> ...



Ist auf unserem Netbook auch drauf. Der größte Müll. Ständig macht man mit dem Pad versehentlich irgendwelche Gesten und dieses behinderte Appfenster geht auf. zum Kotzen!
Auf meinem Tower bleibt erstmal Vista. Das läuft bei mir super. Sollen sie doch alle sagen was sie wollen.


----------



## Junior97 (4. September 2013)

Hat einer vo neuch schon ein Chinkracher 650b Rahmen gesehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> viel Glück und Erfolg bei deiner Geisteskrankheit Philipp.


Danke wird schon schief gehen



> Hat einer vo neuch schon ein Chinkracher 650b Rahmen gesehen ?



Halte von dem Krempel net viel, an wen willste dich da wenden, wenn ma was is?


----------



## Junior97 (4. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke wird schon schief gehen
> 
> 
> 
> Halte von dem Krempel net viel, an wen willste dich da wenden, wenn ma was is?




Stimmt aber gibt es den sonst günstige leichte Rahmen für 650b ? Denke Nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

will ja auch kein mensch 

win 8rt hab ich noch net in den fingern gehabt. das fuer x86 ist ganz ok. metro ist halt eher maessig...


----------



## maddda (4. September 2013)

Doch die gibts, gibt  doch soager nen Zouulou in 650b:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...zoulou++thokoza&_nkw=zoulou++thokoza&_sacat=0


----------



## Junior97 (4. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Doch die gibts, gibt  doch soager nen Zouulou in 650b:
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...zoulou++thokoza&_nkw=zoulou++thokoza&_sacat=0



Da meiner knackt muss ich den eh erstmal zurückschicken oder beim Radladen mal Checken lassen


----------



## Junior97 (4. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> will ja auch kein mensch
> 
> win 8rt hab ich noch net in den fingern gehabt. das fuer x86 ist ganz ok. metro ist halt eher maessig...



Doch die kleineren


----------



## InoX (4. September 2013)

Für die kleineren würde ich 26 Zoll in den Raum schmeißen. Soll ziemlich wendig sein und leichter ists auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2013)

eben... wenn ich der meinung bin nicht auf nen 29er zu passen. dann wuerde ich 26fahren. billigier bekommst du das geile zeug nicht mehr


----------



## InoX (4. September 2013)

Richtig. Ich sag nur: Durin fÃ¼r 179â¬...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist auf unserem Netbook auch drauf. Der größte Müll. Ständig macht man mit dem Pad versehentlich irgendwelche Gesten und dieses behinderte Appfenster geht auf. zum Kotzen!



Computerlegastheniker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (5. September 2013)

Erster ! Guten Morgen !!!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> zur lefty remote:
> wenn es schon die pbr ist geht es fuer nen 100 oder 150euro, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> ist es eine dlr gibt es nur den mechanischen von leonardi racing (haette ich noch einen hier).


Wenn Leonardi dann funkioniert der nur bei DLR&SL Kartuschen.  Aber pBr würd ich auch gern ausprobieren !!!

Witzig wirds übrigens, wenn bei der Feierabendrunde ( die man ja gemütlich geplant hat ) auf einmal 4 Leute vom Texpa Simplon und 2 von 88Würzburg stehen. Blitzkriegrunde !


----------



## unocz (5. September 2013)

Moinmoin

Wetter entwickelt sich zum negativen am wochenende. Jens mach mal was!



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Fezza (5. September 2013)

Nicht erster.....

Trotzdem einen wunderschönen, guten Morgen!!!!!


Ohne Lefty, mit Gewichten....









und Durst....







Grüsse

HU


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

du guggst falsch... hier ist besser.

und wenn es halt nass wird:
"...If it rains, let it rain, yeah, the wetter, the better
They aint gon stop us, they can't, we're stronger now, more then ever..."


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
immer optimistisch denken....das Wetter kommt wie es kommt


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2013)

Moin!



xmaxle schrieb:


> Erster ! Guten Morgen !!!
> 
> 
> Wenn Leonardi dann funkioniert der nur bei DLR&SL Kartuschen.  Aber pBr würd ich auch gern ausprobieren !!!
> ...



Klingt nach hartem Training


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Erster ! Guten Morgen !!!
> 
> 
> Wenn Leonardi dann funkioniert der nur bei DLR&SL Kartuschen.  Aber pBr würd ich auch gern ausprobieren !!!
> ...



sagte ich doch. dlr/sl = mech -> leonardi.
pbr -> xloc umruestbar

am hardtail fand ich die sl irgendwie geiler. zu und du hast eine 100% starrgabel! mit allen vor und nachteilen.
die pbr/xloc ist nicht 100% zu. bei mir hab ich das auch absichtlich so einstellen lassen, das es besser zum epic passt. aber beim kollegen ist es auch so... ist halt nie 100% starrgabel. ob man das braucht/will muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden.

in mein zaboo faende ich eine alte dlr mit verschiebbaren bruecken perfekt. dann koennte ich die untere bissle hoch schieben und muesste von den 110 mm keine vollen 3cm weg reduzieren. udn es wuerde besser an das 105mm steuerrohr passen...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2013)

moin mädels.

kann jemand einen startplatz für den p-weg marathon in plettenberg am 15.09. gebrauchen?
93 km / 2600 hm


----------



## maddda (5. September 2013)

Morgen!

Überigens gestern mal wieder ne Kuriosität im Wald erlebt
Plötzlich waren da drei Muslime die neben dem Weg in einem Tannenwald nach Mekka gebetet haben. Soweit sogut, es sei dazu gesagt, das ich da nix gegen hab, soll jeder an das glauben was er will Aber wenn man schon, als streng gläubiger Muslim mitten im Wald richtung Mekka betet, dann bitte auch in die richtige Richtung und nicht nach Westen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (5. September 2013)

Osten, westen, süden.... egal.... Ihr Nordlichter


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Überigens gestern mal wieder ne Kuriosität im Wald erlebt
> Plötzlich waren da drei Muslime die neben dem Weg in einem Tannenwald nach Mekka gebetet haben. Soweit sogut, es sei dazu gesagt, das ich da nix gegen hab, soll jeder an das glauben was er will Aber wenn man schon, als streng gläubiger Muslim mitten im Wald richtung Mekka betet, dann bitte auch in die richtige Richtung und nicht nach Westen


Verdächtig, ich glaube die haben was verbuddelt und sich als Betbrüder getarnt


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2013)

Haha, wie gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. September 2013)

Moin.

Bin nach 2h Arbeit wieder heim. War nix los gewesen..
Jetzt geht's mit dem Auto Richtung Dünsberg. 2 Kumpels haben ebenfalls  frei.
Wollen die Marathonstrecke nachfahren...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

matze: wenn es regnet wünsche ich dir viel erfolg mit deinen reifen

ne ne das wetter kommt schon gut...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

he, die reifen wollte ich auch fahren... aber der 2. lrs mit rara ist definitiv im gepaeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Verdächtig, ich glaube die haben was verbuddelt und sich als Betbrüder getarnt



Schlecht informierte Illuminaten?

Bin grad dabei allen Krempel feddich zu tüddeln. Morgen gehts zum ring. Diesmal habe ich drei Räder mit sicher ist sicherDaran solls nicht scheiternWenns richtig matischig werden sollte wechseln die anderen evtl die Reifen, ich werde dann Stumpjimper FSR fahren und dann gib ihm


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2013)

Immerhin gerade das letzte "Relikt" aus der nicht Oversized-Ära losgeworden. 
Mein damals heiß geliebter F99 mit schwarzen Schrauben


----------



## maddda (5. September 2013)

ICh glaub so ein alter 25.4er lenker liegt auch iwo noch im keller...

War der F99 nicht der, den man nur bis 610mm lenkerbreite fahren durfte, weils sonst zu weich wurde?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung, bin damit maximal 600er Lenker gefahren.








(von Thomas Sommer)


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

Ich fahr den f149 mit breite 660mm das geht auch gut...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2013)

Der wiegt ja auch gefühlt das doppelte

Achja: BBQ!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2013)

Also mit 130g find ich ned...


----------



## xmaxle (6. September 2013)

7.25 Uhr und Erster ? Was geht denn mit euch ab ? Moinsen ^^


----------



## Fezza (6. September 2013)

Sorry, bin seit einer halben Stunde im Büro und hab euch doch glatt vergessen 


GUTEN MORGEN ALLERSEITS!!!!! AB AUF DIE GÄULE UND MUNTER IN DEN TAG HINEIN!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2013)

bin schon seit 6:45 @Work... das wetter in alpnach wird immer besser! 
riecht nach rara und nicht renegade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Du solltest auch mal Erster sein dürfen! 

Moin Männer!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sonne satt....die Badesaison wird verlängert....nur weiter westlich soll es am WE schütten , naja Die haben auch mehr Geld und können sich den Regen kaufen ..... wir können weiter vertrocknen .


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Wir geben es doch gern, Jens!


----------



## maddda (6. September 2013)

Morgen!

So wir sind hier am Sachenpacken.

Heute nammitach geht es dann zum RIng. Ein bisschen bammel hab ich wegen dem Wetter. JEder Wetterbericht sagt was anderes. Momentan glaube ich gerade dem, der am wenigsten Regen ansagt
Mein Vater is auch dabei, der hat sich mit ein paar Kumpels ein Herren 8er Rennradteam zusammen gestelltEinem von denen werde ich dann wohl mein Handy in die Hand drücken, damit er dann mal zwischendurch bei Facebook posten wie es soo läuft(natürlich mit Photos), damit ihr auch a bisserl Ringatmosphäre mitbekommt


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Momentan glaube ich gerade dem, der am wenigsten Regen ansagt



Nach dieser Vorgehensweise wählen hier auch alle vier Jahre die Leute die Regierung! 

Freu mich auf den ausführlichen Bericht Philipp - der kommt doch noch irgendwann, oder?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

> Nach dieser Vorgehensweise wählen hier auch alle vier Jahre die Leute die Regierung!




Philipp, nimm ein Diktiergerät mit......Zeit zum draufsprechen hast Du ja genug (ich würde es aber wasserdicht verpacken ) , so ist dann im Ziel der Bericht schon fertig und brauch nur noch abgetippt werden.....das würde dann bei mir auch nochmal 24 Stunden dauern und wär wohl härter für mich als das Rennen.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## maddda (6. September 2013)

Wird schon schiefgehen. Wenn ich zweier fahren würde hätte ich nen mulmigeres Gefühl. Falls ich ausfalle schade ich damit ja keinem^^

Bericht kommt selbstverständlich , das mit
Dem Diktiergerät wäre ne Idee, aber immer diese holperei zwischendurch


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Hat jemand zufällig ne untere Schale vom taper Steuersatz zur Hand und kann mal messen oder die Möglichkeit das Steuerrohr innen (unten) zu messen?
Habe hier nen Rahmen liegen und nen Steuersatz aber die untere Schale passt nicht ins Rohr weil sie ca. nen mm dicker ist als das "Loch"! 
Aber eigentlich sollte das doch immer passen - oder nicht? Nun bin ich am überlegen ob der Rahmen außer Maß ist oder der Steuersatz. Hier liegt alles rum und ich kann nix zusammenstecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

Untere Schalen gibts in 56er und 55er Durchmesser.
55er ist exotisch und hat soweit ich weiß nur Scott und Fuji, wenn es aber wirklich ein Millimeter ist um den es nicht passt brauchst du wohl eine 55er Schale mit Lager.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Messen kann ich jetzt nicht, aber ich hatte fürs Tandem einen Ritchey tap. integriert bestellt, und der hatte 1mm Luft....hab dann einen von Chris King nehmen müssen....der passt. Da gibt es anscheinend zwei Standarts.

der "Große" ....... https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...;page=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=0;pgc=13503:13507

der "Kleine"  ....... https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...;page=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=0;pgc=13503:13507


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Danke ihr Beiden! 
Da können wir bei den Exoten Conway mit hinzufügen. 
Also brauch ich sofort nen 55er. 
Wenn du ne semiintegrierte Lagerschale in 55 gehabt hättest Jens hätte ich dich jetzt sofort zur Post gejagt!!!
Der ist doch Semi Jens!!! GEH ZUR POST!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

ZS55 müsste das sein was du suchst.
Hab im Fuji seinerzeit den hier verbaut: http://www.ebay.de/itm/KEIL-Tapered..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item3f2415a44b

War mal eben 100g leichter als der Alte


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Ich hatte den "Falschen" gleich wieder zurück zum tauschen geschickt .
.....ist natürlich Alkoholfrei


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Menno Jens! Du musst auch mal an deine Freunde denken!!!
Na ich guck mal in den nächstgelegenen Bikeladen (der auch der bescheidenste ist) da ich eben kein Auto habe und ansonsten muss ich halt bestellen in der Hoffnung dass es heut noch rausgeht. 
Danke Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

Will zwar keinen Unmut stiften, aber welcher Bikeshop hat schon einen "nicht-regulären" ZS55 Steuersatz da?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Ich denke, das es die 55er eher gibt als die 56er, oder was ist denn die gängigste Einbaugröße ? Ich hatte zu tun einen 56er zu finden.


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Naja, 56er scheint gängiger zu sein und jetzt gehts wohl eh mehr zu vollintegriert oder wie halt Drop In beim Renner.
Haben ja hier ca. 60 Bikeläden, vlt. hats ja einer davon, falls ich wirklich Lust habe überall anzurufen. Oder HIER meldet sich noch einer und flitzt zur Post.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, ZS55 wohl nur bei Scott, Fuji und dann wohl auch Conway.


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

War ja hier im Ort schon bei zwei Händlern und beim ersten fuhr, kaum das ich drin war, der Hartje Transporter auf den Hof. 
Wär ich nur gestern schonmal so schlau gewesen dann hätte der da mit drin gelegen. Vorallem wir haben hier Hartje um die Ecke aber als Endkunde darf ich da ja nicht hin.

Der zweite Händler hat immer geile Bikes drin stehn, viel Oldschool Zeugs, hält jedoch 29er und tapered für Teufelskram! Hatte demzufolge dort auch keinen Erfolg. 

Und beim besten (und blödesten) Dealer geht keiner von den 20 Angestellten ans Telefon. Assis!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

Was baustn eigentlich auf?


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was baustn eigentlich auf?



Gehört nich hier her, da zu gewöhnlich. 
Zur Abwechslung mal ein Marathonfully aber nix besonderes - also unter 3000. 

Hm, der Superdealer hats auch nicht. Ich bau mir gleich einen aus Holz!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2013)

Hää? Solange es ein Rad wird?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2013)

geh doch zum goldschmied


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Veikko, Du hast doch Fantasie...... dichte einfach noch was dazu...und schon ist es was Besonderes

Der Stadler ist doch auch bei Leipzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, Du hast doch Fantasie...... dichte einfach noch was dazu...und schon ist es was Besonderes
> 
> *Der Stadler ist doch auch bei Leipzig*



Da kann ich auch noch fix zum Praktiker!


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Habe jetzt Marcels Rat befolgt und den Keil gekauft. Ist zwar grau aber sie schicken heute noch ab. 
Jetzt lehn ich mich erstmal mit meiner WoMB zurück und bilde mich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch noch fix zum Praktiker!


Stimmt, das MA-Fully ist ja noch nicht fertig


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2013)

Stimmt!
Nö, aber Stadler ist doch vom Niveau, besonders der Mitarbeiter, ähnlich.
War dort ein, zwei mal aber das genügte auch.
Linus wollte damals ein BMX haben und da die dort ja ne Teststrecke drin haben wollte er zur Probe fahren. Da die aber alle angeschlossen waren (miteinander) und Linus seins mittendrin stand hat der Verkäufer die Schnauze voll gehabt und brummte leise vor sich hin " das kotzt mich wieder mal an, die ******* hier." 
Damit war das Thema dann für mich durch. 

******** bedeutet Schei§e


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Nö, aber Stadler ist doch vom Niveau, besonders der Mitarbeiter, ähnlich.
> War dort ein, zwei mal aber das genügte auch.
> Linus wollte damals ein BMX haben und da die dort ja ne Teststrecke drin haben wollte er zur Probe fahren. Da die aber alle angeschlossen waren (miteinander) und Linus seins mittendrin stand hat der Verkäufer die Schnauze voll gehabt und brummte leise vor sich hin " das kotzt mich wieder mal an, die ******* hier."
> ...


 
Sei doch froh, da wirst Du nicht Stundenlang in irgendwelche Fachgespräche verwickelt und bis schnell wieder aus dem Laden raus, bei mir wärst Du wahrscheinlich durch den Übereifer auch genervt .....so viel Zeit hat doch kein Mensch


----------



## Metrum (7. September 2013)

Ich sag mal leise Guten Morgen...


----------



## unocz (7. September 2013)

Guten morgen, hier hats die ganze geschüttet, hoffe es wird gleich besser richtung süden



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Metrum (7. September 2013)

Sonst kommste in Richtung Osten Matze, hier scheint die Sonne wie blöde!


----------



## onkel_doc (7. September 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Guten morgen, hier hats die ganze geschüttet, hoffe es wird gleich besser richtung süden
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphon3



Im moment noch super wetter bei uns. Kein tropfen. Soll aber morgen nicht mehr so top sein. Vielleicht reichts bis mittag ohne regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Frühstück im Freien.....und noch keine Wespe in Sicht



Metrum schrieb:


> Sonst kommste in Richtung Osten Matze, hier scheint die Sonne wie blöde!



Ich bin morgen in Geyer(südlich von Chemnitz) zum MA 90km......Senioren III....auf erstmalig trockener Strecke


----------



## InoX (7. September 2013)

Moin Mädels,
gleich gehts los zur Ifa, dann stapfen wir da mal schnell rüber und dann gehts ab zu den neuen Deutschpoeten. Besseres Wetter konnten wir uns heute echt nicht wünschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2013)

morgen! hier ist es auch feucht, aber nicht nass. mal beim vorbelastung fahren, wie die trails aussehen.

die esi kamen heute auch. kommen aufs zaboo und wenn ich ueberzeugt bin kommt noch ein satz ans epic... da ist nur die frage der farbe. eigentlich schwarz... aber DAS ist ja irgendwie langeweilig bei esi... aber was anderes passt eigentlich net zum epic... weis? grau?

ach ja... es ist nun amtlich: mein rennrad wird geschlachtet und ich bau mir nen disc crosser auf. wenn jemand interesse an: alu rahmen (rh58), scott cr1 voll carbon gabel, ultegra bremse, dt swis lrs (im winter neu gekauft) und evlt ultegra sl kurbel hat kann er sich melden. sonst tuete ich das wohl nach und nach bei ebay/bikemarkt ein.


----------



## InoX (7. September 2013)

Mein Rennrad ist auch geschlachtet. hätte noch den 56er Drössiger Rahmen mit Carbongabel, die 105er Stis, nen Procraft-Lenker und den LRS. Falls auch hier Interesse bestet einfach mal melden.

Die Mavic Pro Road Schuhe in Größe 43 müssten auch noch weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2013)

du auch brutus?


----------



## maddda (7. September 2013)

Morgen!
So ich hab relativ gut geschlafen und bin jez wieder im fahrerlager.
Etwas nass isses noch, aber von oben kommt zumindest nix runter, hoffen wir mal, dass es so bleibt
Gleich werde ich dann Iwem das Handy in e Hand drücken, damit ihr dann zumindest auf Facebook was mitbekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da ist nur die frage der farbe. eigentlich *schwarz*... aber DAS ist ja irgendwie langeweilig bei esi... aber was anderes passt eigentlich net zum epic... *weis*? *grau*?



Stimmt Sascha, schwarz ist langweilig - aber weiß und grau sind schon recht gewagte, grelle Farben! 

So muss jetzt weg. Der Keil Steuersatz kam heute Morgen und das Bike ist schon fix zusammengesteckt. Heut Abend noch Schaltung und Bremsen, dann fertig.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. September 2013)

Heute war glaube ich der unbefriedigenste MTB-Tag seit langem!

Lange Geschichte Kurz: 3-Täler-MTB Marathon Kurzstrecke Platz 2 und Herren Platz 1.

Wurde aber "disqualifiziert", denn Lizenzler werden auf der Kurzstrecke nicht gewertet.
Die Jahre davor wurden wir aber immer ganz normal gewertet oder aber durften erst gar nicht Kurzstrecke fahren. Das wurde leider überhaupt nicht kommuniziert.

Besonders klasse war es bei der U17 Siegerehrung: Da die ersten Drei Lizenzler sind standen nur Hobbyfahrer auf dem Podest. Bis einem aufgefallen ist, dass in der U17 gar nicht auf der Mittelstrecke gefahren werden darf.
Also den Hobbyfahrern die Pokale wieder abgenommen und an die eigentlichen Sieger gegeben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2013)

Sehr lustige Aktion 

Mit hat es bei dt Vorbelastung auf einen weg wo gar nix ist den rara aufgeschlitzt, 4cm!!!
Hatte nur noch nen 2.1er da. Jetzt nimm ich den Satz mit 2.25&2.1 rara halt als reserve mit und hoffe auf nicht alzu starke Sintflut.
Der renegade trennt wesentlich besser und spart insgesamt 200g.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2013)

@ marcel

guck mal in die generalausschreibung zur trophy, pkt. 1.3.


das problem gab es in nordenau auch. nur wurde dort vor dem start aussortiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. September 2013)

Ja hab ich auch schon gefunden. Letztes Jahr gabs da hingegen überhaupt keine Probleme. Sonst steht ja auch immer ausdrücklich dabei, dass man Mittelstrecke fahren muss.
War einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es läuft wie das Jahr davor. 

Wie ich festgestellt habe, darf ich beim Langenbergmarathon auch nicht mehr auf die Kurzdistanz wie im Vorjahr.
Sonst hies es doch: "Alle Lizenzler auf der Kurzstrecke in eine Wertung."

EDIT: Achso, ich hab mich immer über die Seiten des ausrichtenden Vereins informiert.


----------



## Fezza (7. September 2013)

Soeben kurz meine neuste Errungenschaft getestet.....





der Winter kann kommen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2013)

Da musst Du ja auch Nachts mit Sonnenbrille fahren.


----------



## Fezza (7. September 2013)

wollte ich anfangs auch schreiben, kann aber noch 2 Stufen schwächer schalten 

ansonsten klebe ich 2 der 4 LED's ab


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2013)

Ich kenne das von meiner Wilma 5.....da fahre ich meistens mit 30%, nur wenn es schnell durch den Wald geht sind die 17W und ~ 1000 Lumen fällig.
Auf der Straße muss ich immer rechtzeitig die Lampe nach unten drehen damit die Autofahrer nicht in den Graben fahren.


----------



## Fezza (7. September 2013)

Cool, muss aber erstmal testen ob ich die Lampe am Lenker oder am Helm will....

Helmhalterung ist montiert, bald wird getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2013)

Ideal wären zwei Lampen für den Trail, je eine am Lenker und Helm. Habe ich aber noch nicht, daher habe ich in anspruchsvollem Gelände mit Kehren und viel Bäumen die Lampe am Helm und den Akku im Rucksack. Auf einfachen Radwegen ist sie am Lenker.
Ich will mir noch eine Piko für den Helm holen mit einem kleineren Akku.
Mittlerweile holen die aus zwei LED`s genauso viel raus wie aus meiner älteren Wilma.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...apazitaet-und-einfachere-montage-fuer-lampen/


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Hopp, Hopp, Hopp......oder wie der Südländer sagt...Geht scho, geht scho ....auf nach Geyer.

Erster


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2013)

Dnf... so eine sche***!!! 
totalausfall der langen unteren rueckenmuskulatur. Direkt zu begin des ersten anstieges ging der ruecken zu und wurde bis oben immer schlimmer. Bin dann nach 25km und etwas ueber 1000hm raus. SCHEISS JAHR!!!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (8. September 2013)

Toll.... Schade!!! Hoffe, dass es nichts schlimmeres ist!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2013)

ja heute war der wurm drin. ein kollege mit zerfleddertem Hinterrad, einer mit nem platten und trotzdem platz 11 seiner Altersklasse, Sascha totalausfall gesundheitlich, Tanja, krämpfe schon wieder leider...wir lassen jetzt mal das blut testen...hei aber matze liefs heute gut...

bilder gibt's natürlich auch noch.
das wetter hat eigentlich noch gut gehalten.
sauser hat vor huber gewonnen und fanger 4.te platz













ich hoffe es hat euch trotz den ausfällen gut gefallen. Sascha ist ja immerhin bis km 25 gekommen...
oder lag es doch an der optimistischen Übersetzung???;-)
oder an der lefty???;-)
hmmm er wird's uns sagen...


grüüse the doc


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2013)

Ja, war echt total Ausfall! Aber danke für die Hilfe. Super Gegend und was ich von der Strecke gesehen habe macht auch Lust auf 2014!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, war echt total Ausfall! Aber danke für die Hilfe. Super Gegend und was ich von der Strecke gesehen habe macht auch Lust auf 2014!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


 
wäre natürlich cool. kannst ja ned so stehen lassen oder...

schön dass ihr alle da wart


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2013)

ist jemand von euch beim vulkanbike marathon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2013)

nö


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ist jemand von euch beim vulkanbike marathon?



Ist doch nächste Woche oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2013)

jup


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

Nee ist mir zu weit, auch wenn es ordentlich Preisgeld gibt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> wäre natürlich cool. kannst ja ned so stehen lassen oder...
> 
> schön dass ihr alle da wart



Rechen mal damit. Dann vllt auch mit Anreise am Samstag, um es etwas entspannter zu haben. Das um 4uhr aufstehen war auch ner so drall...

Matze, wo hast du gepennt?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Rechen mal damit. Dann vllt auch mit Anreise am Samstag, um es etwas entspannter zu haben. Das um 4uhr aufstehen war auch ner so drall...
> 
> Matze, wo hast du gepennt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4




Bei mir
für nächstes jahr hab ich dann noch einen platz mehr auf sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei mir
> für nächstes jahr hab ich dann noch* einen platz mehr *auf sicher...



Zieht Knuffi aus?!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Zieht Knuffi aus?!




ne ne  aber ne matratze mehr haben wir bis dann...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

Nach dem ich missmutig die Handybilder meines Vaters angeschaut habe, habe ich folgende Nachricht erhalten:



> Grade  kam die Bestätigung von Jürgen ... unsere Regelauslegung ist  richtig. Somit Platz zwei für Marcel und drei für mich gesamt in  Titmaringhausen. Da Daniel etwas älter ist, gab es also einen Doppelsieg  in der Herrenklasse. Leider keine Siegerehrung, aber immerhin Sieg für Marcel ...!



Huurai!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

Bin wieder hoch vom Sofa...ich war etwas fertig .
Neue Strecke, jede Menge neuer scharfkantiger Splitt auf den Wegen und Wurzelteppiche ohne EEEEEEEEEnde ....auf 91km/1650Hm.
Die Strecke zehrt extrem und schüttelt einen ordentlich durch, leider haben die Qualen für mich dieses Jahr 30Min länger gedauert.... somit um 19Min nicht auf dem Treppchen . In der ersten Runde etwas zu schnell und mit schweren Gängen angegangen....der untere Rücken fing auch an zu Ziehen und dann immer der lose Splitt (es mussten viele flicken) und kilometerlange Wurzelpisten. 
In der zweiten Runde etwas höhere Frequenz und mein eigenes Tempo...ich erholte mich wieder...der Rücken ging auch wieder....aber ca. 30 Min. auf den Dritten (in meiner Klasse).
In der Dritten Runde ging es wieder prima...lief alles wieder rund und auf 19Min zum Dritten verkürzt.
In der vierten Runde hätte ich Ihn gehabt, gab`s aber leider nicht.

Auf der Heimfahrt war ich richtig platt wie lange nicht.




Saftiger Waldboden






Nichts für schwache ,schreckhafte Menschen...der Wald



Zu schnell für meine Frau 



Heute Morgen vorm Haus beim losfahren


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Hatte eben an dich gedacht Jens, und schon biste wieder da. 
War doch dann trotzdem ein erfolgreicher Tag, keine Panne, heil bist du auch geblieben und das Ergebnis ist doch auch o.k. 
Morgen geht die Arbeitswoche ja wieder los, da kannst du dich dann wieder erholen!


----------



## unocz (8. September 2013)

Ja war echt nen geiler marathon//strecke,
Danke nochmal für alles jens und achja grüsse zurück, auch an die frau gemahlin


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach dem ich missmutig die Handybilder meines Vaters angeschaut habe, habe ich folgende Nachricht erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> Huurai!


 
Die Lizenzler wieder, ....haben sie Euch jetzt extra gewertet? 



Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte eben an dich gedacht Jens, und schon biste wieder da.
> War doch dann trotzdem ein erfolgreicher Tag, keine Panne, heil bist du auch geblieben und das Ergebnis ist doch auch o.k.
> Morgen geht die Arbeitswoche ja wieder los, da kannst du dich dann wieder erholen!


Ist schon extrem was so ein Rad aushalten muss....so leicht bin ich ja auch nicht. Erholen geht bei mir zum Glück sehr schnell und beim Klettern und Badminton sin es ja andere Muskeln 
Hast Du Dein Rad zum laufen bekommen?...das Wetter war ja Heute noch Ganz gut für ne Tour.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2013)

na, dann bist ja gut zu hause angekommen.

sag i doch...


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Ja, das Ding ist heute schon gelaufen. Ist eiegntlich ganz o.k. Muss noch bissel am Dämpfer spielen und mir dann demnächst durch den Kopf gehen lassen was am Fully so schön ist. Bin ja eigentlich eher wirklich der HT Fahrer, weil ich spüren muss wie es voran geht und beim Fully doch immer was im Heck versackt. Aber schön ist es wenns hinten schaukelt und nicht knallt.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Lizenzler wieder, ....haben sie Euch jetzt extra gewertet?
> 
> 
> Ist schon extrem was so ein Rad aushalten muss....so leicht bin ich ja auch nicht. Erholen geht bei mir zum Glück sehr schnell und beim Klettern und Badminton sin es ja andere Muskeln
> Hast Du Dein Rad zum laufen bekommen?...das Wetter war ja Heute noch Ganz gut für ne Tour.




Nein, sie haben uns ganz normal gewertet. Ich bin nun offiziell 2. in der Gesamtwertung und 1. in der Herrenklasse.
Die Ausschreibung zum Rennen von Titmaringhausen geht vor der Trophyausschreibung.

Um Ärger zu vermeiden, sollten sie das aber für nächstes Jahr angleichen, egal in welche Richtung. Alles andere stifet nur Ärger!


Aber gut gefahren Jens! Ich weiß nicht warum man sich freiwillig die Langstrecke antut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, das Ding ist heute schon gelaufen. Ist eiegntlich ganz o.k. Muss noch bissel am Dämpfer spielen und mir dann demnächst durch den Kopf gehen lassen was am Fully so schön ist. Bin ja eigentlich eher wirklich der HT Fahrer, weil ich spüren muss wie es voran geht und beim Fully doch immer was im Heck versackt. Aber schön ist es wenns hinten schaukelt und nicht knallt.


So kannst Du Deine Tour gleich mit einem Downhill von der Wohnungstür starten Gibt es schon Fotos?



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben uns ganz normal gewertet. Ich bin nun offiziell 2. in der Gesamtwertung und 1. in der Herrenklasse.
> Die Ausschreibung zum Rennen von Titmaringhausen geht vor der Trophyausschreibung.
> 
> Um Ärger zu vermeiden, sollten sie das aber für nächstes Jahr angleichen, egal in welche Richtung. Alles andere stifet nur Ärger!
> ...


So nach dem Motto....wenn man einmal da ist....und wenn man erst in der dritten Runde in Tritt kommt----liegt wohl am Alter


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Naja, mit Downhill ist da nix Jens, mit dem Federweg. Ist ja auch ein MA Fully und Berge fehlen auch vor der Haustür. War jetzt mehr oder weniger nochmal ein Versuch da ich günstig an den (bunten) Rahmen gekommen bin über nen Händler in der Bucht. Und die anderen Teile waren  noch vorhanden, bis auf den Steuersatz halt. Und wenns mir taugt denk ich weiter drüber nach.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

Sieht gut aus  
Hat aber mehr als 100mm Federweg oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, mit Downhill ist da nix Jens, mit dem Federweg. Ist ja auch ein MA Fully und Berge fehlen auch vor der Haustür. War jetzt mehr oder weniger nochmal ein Versuch da ich günstig an den (bunten) Rahmen gekommen bin über nen Händler in der Bucht. Und die anderen Teile waren  noch vorhanden, bis auf den Steuersatz halt. Und wenns mir taugt denk ich weiter drüber nach.


Mit dem "Downhill vor der Wohnungstür" meinte ich gleich aus dem Flur die Treppen runter
Mir gefällt das Rad gut, sieht nach Spaßgerät für unsere Gegend aus 
 Was wiegt es den im Moment, 12-13kg?


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Naja, anfühlen tut es sich wie mein Coiler, vom Gewicht her aber ich glaube laut Netz hat es wohl so 12/13 Kilo. Und schwere Sachen als beim Original habe ich eigentlich nicht verbaut. Aber es sind halt auch noch Platzhalter verbaut, die dann gebenenfalls verschwinden würden.
Hat hinten 120mm und vorn 130mm. Der Rahmen ist bis 140 vorn freigegeben. Das aktuelle Modell hat vorn sogar 150 verbaut. Bin aber am überlegen ob ich vorn mal ne 100er reinstecke. Habe eh noch ne Reba rumliegen. Aber Spaß macht es schon irgendwie. Muss mich noch ans Rot gewöhnen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2013)

Rot macht doch schneller 


N8 Jungs!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

100mm wär mir zu wenig, wird dadurch ev. auch zappliger.
Wenn Du das Rad mehr fährst als ankuggst..ist es mehr Weiß als Rot .

N8...Marcel


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Nacht Marcel!

Kuschelst dich an Harry und träumst vom Kurier?


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Kann sein Jens. Aber so finde ich es nicht wirklich marathonig. 
Ist aber wurscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2013)

Guten Nacht,
werde auch gut schlafen


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2013)

Nacht Jens und Rest!


----------



## Fezza (9. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Montag....


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

Morgen!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (9. September 2013)

Moin!

Finster und Nass hier!


----------



## unocz (9. September 2013)

Moin ja hier auch. 
Hab aber heute frei und sohnemann hat bday...... 
Nachher wird er von dr schule angeholt und darf sich nen laptop aussuchen, wovon er noch nichts weiss ð


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. September 2013)

Moin Matze!

Wusste gar nicht dass du nen Sohn hast. 
Da wird er aber happy sein, wenn er sich nen Laptop aussuchen darf!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Regen die ganze Nacht.....aber jetzt hat es aufgehört.


----------



## unocz (9. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Matze!
> 
> Wusste gar nicht dass du nen Sohn hast.
> Da wird er aber happy sein, wenn er sich nen Laptop aussuchen darf!



Ja das wird er 



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

meiner wird am sonntag 2. da gibt es wieder massig lego duplo 
sein lieblingssatz aktuell ist: "lego bauen!"


----------



## InoX (9. September 2013)

Moin Männer.


----------



## Metrum (9. September 2013)

Bring den Luke gleich in die Spur Sascha!


----------



## maddda (9. September 2013)

So ich bin auch wieder unter den lebenden. Rad am Ring is gut gelaufen. Das Rennen war aber teilweise das totale CHaos. Mit Rennunterbrechung vom veranstalter weil die Strecke dur h den dauerregen unfahrbar war usw

Trotzdem isses Platz 1 in meiner Altersklasse geworden mit immerhin um die 45km vorsprung, das lag wohl dadran, dass die anderen als es so heftig angefangen hat zu schütten pause gemacht habenZum glück is die Konkurrenz bei den Herren nicht so stark. Overall müsste ich so auf Platz 10 oder 11 liegen. Alles davor is iwe Senioren 1 oder 2
Mehr dazu dann im Rennbericht

An dieser Stelle muss ich mich erstmal beim Marco bedanken! Deine Reifen waren mit Gold nicht aufzuweigenWar genau das richtige


----------



## Metrum (9. September 2013)

Gibt dafür dann noch ein Lefty Kit fürs Lego!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

Moin Philipp!

Gibbets auch ein GoPro Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. September 2013)

Nee, wäre auch viel zu langweilig gewesen, weil ich ja so langsam unterwegs war, hatte auf der 8,5km runde ja zeiten zwischen 26 und 31 minuten


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

Nach dem ich gestern Abend kurz auf dem Geburtstag meines Nachbarn war, bin schon von der GoPro 3 etwas angefixt. 
SilverEdition auf dem Fernseher in HD macht schon was her. Mountainbike, Schwimmen und Unterwasservideos im Mittelmeer machen schon was her. Der obligatorische Sprung vom Segelschiff ins babyblaue Wasser kam fast besser rüber als in den Promovideos


----------



## maddda (9. September 2013)

Jau. Im Urlaub dieses Jahr hatte der Anatol(der uns in Duisburg besucht hat) die auch mit, sogar mit WLAN.  Als ich dann das Ding aufm Kopf hatte und er übers iphone livebilder hatte war ich schon verdammt beeindruckt:O


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

Hatte nur neulich den Conrad Werbekatalog aufgeschlagen auf meinem Platz gesehen. Papa wollte mir die BlackEdition zeigen (460â¬), ist aber doch etwas zu teuer. Nach dem ich aber die Bilder aus der Silver gesehen habe, wÃ¼rde die sicher reichen. Wer braucht schon 4K? Die Fernbedienung gibts auÃerdem gÃ¼nstig im Netz!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

hihi keine angst, der kleine ist schon richtig in spuhr  
seine zweite lieblingsbeschaeftigung ist rad fahren. ob in der wohnung mit dem 4rad pucky (da hat der einen zahn drauf!!!) oder drausen mit dem laufrad... und freut sich immer riesig, wenn er schnell fahren kann, es den berg hoch geht, oder es hoppelt


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Als Garminfan warte ich mal die Tests ab. Die Kamera gefällt mir besser als die Gopro.
https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/cOnTheTrail-c531-p1.html


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

Einzige Frage: Wie willst du die ordentlich am Körper befestigen? Mit so einem Brustgeschirr wirds wohl nichts.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Ich denke da kommen noch mehr Adapter hinterher.....
Die kompakte Form mit dem kleinen Monitor find ich gut....der Rest ist ähnlich Gopro......die GPS-Funktion mit automatischen Start-Stopp ist auch nützlich.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. September 2013)

ich warte immer noch auf die lieferun von r2 für das neue projekt...

gerade auf r2 geschaut wegen dem status...da steht nicht versendet...man man man denen muss man auch immer nachrennen...

erstes teil von privat ist heute angekommen...ich sach nur 120g...und schwarz wie die nacht...lecker teilchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

hab ich keine probleme... meine letzte bestellung kam problemlos an. lustig war nur, das ich die versandbestaetigung von dhl am freitag bekommen, das paket am samstag da war und die r2bike versandbestaetigung kam erst sonntag


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2013)

Hier kam gerade was von r2bike an.  XX1 Spider für die Sworks Kurbel.
Schaltwerk ist bestellt.  

Achso: Moin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

ich hab ja aus kluger vorraussicht vor 2 wochen das buch [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Tom-Danielsons-Core-Advantage-ebook/dp/B00D616QPI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1378724787&sr=1-1&keywords=core+strength"]core strength[/ame] bestellt.
wollte ich eigentlich den herbst durch lesen und in das training einbauen... nach der erfahrung gestern habe ich doch gleich mal angefangen...
sehr gut geschrieben und ich konnte mich recht gut wieder finden 
erstes ergebnis: mein gesaessmuskel leitet die hueftrotation nicht korrekt ein. dafuer springt der untere ruecken muskel ein. der mag das allerdings nicht so und kann das auch nicht so gut.
-> weniger output und ab nem gewissen level macht er einfach zu... kommt mir seeehr bekannt vor. 

bin jetzt optimistisch und gespannt, was fuer uebungen vorgeschlagen werden. 
aber DAS erklaert echt einiges!


----------



## Fezza (9. September 2013)

jaja, das doofe Treten auf dem Bike.....

Lustig, was einem "Experten" manchmal aufzeigen können.... 

Mein Rücken war von einem Rückenprofi-Superdruper-Arzt "totgesprochen" worden.... 

...dann ein Jahr später zufälligerweise zu einem Wirbelsäulen-Masseur/Therapeuten gegangen.....

letzte Woche konnte ich Kreuzheben mit 90 Kilo machen und das 3x10 Stück ohne, irgendwelche Beschwerden zu haben....

auch biken geht plötzlich viel besser, die Haltung, die Belastung der Muskulatur und der Wirbelsäule, alles besser bis sehr gut!! 

Hoffe, dass du diese "Fehlbelastung" auch korrigieren kannst!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2013)

die fehlbelastung könnte auch gut durch die sattelstellung kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt. Aber was soll ich ändern? Das einzige was ich nochmal ausprobiert ist der 100mm Vorbau, aber sonst Sitze ich wie immer...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. September 2013)

Die Sattelneigung an sich kann auch zu problemen führen. Ob es jetzt zu deinem konkreten prob führt weiß ich nicht, aber ich hatte schon probleme beim fahren trotz richtiger sitzhöhe. Eben halt durch die falsche neigung. Das ein Sattel immer gerade(parrallel zum Boden) stehen muss ist nämlich die größte Lüge, die die Bikebravos auftischen


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die fehlbelastung könnte auch gut durch die sattelstellung kommen.


 
Ne, ne.......das ist das Alter


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

Is klar

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon überlegt. Aber was soll ich ändern? Das einzige was ich nochmal ausprobiert ist der 100mm Vorbau, aber sonst Sitze ich wie immer...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



du hast den sattel mit der spitze doch etwas nach unten geneigt, oder irre ich mich?

dadurch könnte das becken nach vorne kippen. dieses kippen hast du wahrscheinlich bis jetzt irgendwie ausgeglichen. irgendwann klappt das halt nicht mehr.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. September 2013)

dachte ich mir auch schon bei sascha...
habs am wochenende ja auch live gesehen, dass der sattel leicht nach unten geneigt ist.

Ich könnte so ned fahrn, schon wegen dem gefühl nach vorne zu rutschen. 

Ich glaub aber, dass sascha schonmal was geschrieben hat wegen dem.
Wenn er draufsitz und die federung hinten bischen absackt sollte der dann gerade sein...oder irre ich mich??


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch gedacht. Darum hatte ich zu Beginn den Sattel waagerecht. Dass hat aber voll auf die KrohnJuwelen gedrückt. Durch den Sag kommt der Sattel ja hinten runter. Vorne habe ich bergauf fast keinen Sag, weil ich die lefty fast immer zu habe.
Also der Winkel fühlt sich so genauso richtig an, wie ich ihn auf dem zaboo seit Jahren fahre, genauso Position relativ zum innenlager.
Das einzige ist evtl die etwas längere reach. Das Oberrohr ist minimal länger als beim zaboo. Aber ich habe wieder die gleiche Vorbau Länge (110mm) ich hatte auch schon einen 100mm drauf. Vielleicht war das besser...

Aber das mit dem Gesäßmuskel probierte ich aus. Hört sich genauso an, wie es beim mit ist.

Edit: Mensch Jens! Hört mit etwa wirklich jemand zu??? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Also bei meinem Spezi fahre ich den Dämpfer bis auf 4 Raster blockiert, den Sattel habe ich auch leicht nach vorn geneigt als Ausgleich des Sag.
Ansonsten habe ich die Neigung so "erfahren", das ich berghoch ordentlich entspannt in ihm sitze....also nicht nach vorn und hinten abdrifte. In der Ebene muss ich aber manchmal bewusst wieder nach hinten rutschen....ist aber nicht so tragisch da ich die meiste Zeit berghoch verplempere 
Es hat aber einige Zeit mit dem Inbus in der Trikottasche gedauert bis zur besten Position.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

So hab ich das auch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Durch den Sack kommt der Sattel ja hinten runter.



Du sollst auch nicht mit dicken Eiern Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht mit dicken Eiern Fahrrad fahren!



Lol

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht mit dicken Eiern Fahrrad fahren!


Also täglich eine 30 minütliche  
ventro-ventrale Kopulation
Das löst mind. zwei Probleme....stärkt den Rücken und schafft "Platz"


----------



## maddda (9. September 2013)

So hab den Rennbericht von Rad am Ring mal feddich gemacht:
http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?89-Rad-am-Ring-Solo-2013


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2013)

wo wir gerade bei rennberichten sind:

http://www.swisscharitysports.ch/index.php/unsere-erlebnisberichte/items/242.html

wahnsinn!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So hab den Rennbericht von Rad am Ring mal feddich gemacht:
> http://rsc-niederrhein.de/entry.php?89-Rad-am-Ring-Solo-2013


 
Wie schon bei FB angedeutet...Kampfsau und Poet...ich war einige Minuten life beim Rad am Ring....wer hätte gedacht, das ich da mal teilnehme.
Super gemacht Philipp


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei rennberichten sind:
> 
> http://www.swisscharitysports.ch/index.php/unsere-erlebnisberichte/items/242.html
> 
> wahnsinn!


Da sag ich nur....mit ner ordentlichen Macke, Disziplin und guten Freunden die in entscheidenden Momenten nicht locker lassen.....ist alles möglich.  ......Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Metrum (10. September 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Wieder mal ein schöner Rennbericht und ne tolle Leistung, Philipp!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2013)

morgen... ach ja es schuettet!


----------



## Fezza (10. September 2013)

Guata Morga! 

bei uns scheint die Sonne zwischen den Restwolken durch 

Diese Woche kein Biken, sondern Umzug


----------



## Crimson_ (10. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. September 2013)

moin, finde beide Berichte sehr gut. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Leistung, Philipp!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ist der Regen gut erzogen.....immer wenn ich zur Arbeit radle macht er ne kurze Pause


----------



## maddda (10. September 2013)

Moin!

Danke für die Blumen Jungens

Heute erhole ich mich noch etwas vom Rennen und werde gleich mal ne Bestandsaufnahme vom Rad machen...Die Bremsbeläge hab ich gestern schon zumindest hinten überprüft. Die sind nur noch ein Schatten ihrer selbstMa gucken, ob die Kette das zeitliche gesegnet hat^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2013)

Moin.

Glückwunsch Philipp, Hammer Rennbericht! Meinen vollen Respekt zur Leistung!!!!


Viele Grüsse


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2013)

sehr amtlich, ja!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. September 2013)

Puh, wenn sich der nette Mensch von PX morgen nicht mehr meldet schreibe ich dem Besitzer von Planet X. Kommenden Freitag sind es 4 Wochen seit meiner ersten Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. September 2013)

Ärgerlich!!!


----------



## maddda (10. September 2013)

Freut mich, dass der Bericht gefallen hat

Hab eben mal 75 min regenerativ auf der Rolle gedreht, ging schon ganz gut...morgen geht's dann wieder los mit fahren

 @Marcel das is ja echt nurnoch nervig mit dem Rahmen-.- hoffentlich wird das jez iwe noch geregelt....


----------



## Crimson_ (10. September 2013)

Mein Vater ist mittlerweile schon etwas ungehaltener als ich. Da er ja der Käufer ist (habe via PP bestellt von seinem Account), würde er notfalls auch einen Anwalt einschalten. Sind eben auch keine "Peanuts".

Ich war heute nicht aufm Rad, steht wohl schon alles unter Wasser hier 
Kann ja jetzt bis Remscheid ruhig angehen lassen.


----------



## xmaxle (11. September 2013)

Erster. Morgen zusammen. Was stimmt denn mit euch nicht ?
Langschläferbande verflixte


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Moin!

Ich glaube es geht weniger ums ausschlafen sondern eher ums einschlafen - des Threads.


----------



## Fezza (11. September 2013)

Moinsens.....


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Moin!

Schönes "Guten Morgen"-Bild


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

Moin

Habe mal wieder ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hätte ich das Bild eher gesehen.....wär ich noch ein bisschen liegen geblieben und weiter geträumt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2013)

tach... luke wollte heute nacht 2h schlafen... nicht am stueck... olE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Morgen!

Mmpf Sascha, also dafür gebe ich dir heute Frei....das is ja Folter

Hoffe gerade darauf, dass mein Krempel im Bikemarkt verkauft wird. Da steht gerade ein Tunevorderrad und der Helm, den ich bei Rad am Ring gewonnen hab drin. Den hätte ich eigentlich gut gebrauchen können, ist mir aber natürlich zu klein  Überigens das Ragley werde ich wohl auflösen und was anderes aufbauen, was weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich fahr es einfach zu wenig...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Ui was willst du denn aufbauen?

Vielleicht ein Quarterhorse?


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Armer Sascha, das kenn ich auch  noch und es war damals der Grund die Maisonettewohnung wieder zu kündigen. Wir waren nur am Treppe hoch und runter flitzen.


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui was willst du denn aufbauen?
> 
> Vielleicht ein Quarterhorse?



Die gibts doch nur fertig, Marcel!


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ui was willst du denn aufbauen?
> 
> Vielleicht ein Quarterhorse?



Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher....Es soll auch jedenfall keine 26Räder haben, is klar und ne Hopebremse is muss, die hab ich ja vom Ragley noch hier.
Muss erstmal die Sachen vom Ragley und a paar andere überiggebliebene 26er Teile verkaufen, damit ich mir das leisten kann.

Musste grad erstmal Quaterhorse googeln


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Hast das Gunmetal QH mit der neuen Pike gesehen?
Da könnte ich immer anfangen zu sabbern


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Armer Sascha, das kenn ich auch  noch und es war damals der Grund die Maisonettewohnung wieder zu kündigen. Wir waren nur am Treppe hoch und runter flitzen.



noe, das ist kein thema. schlafzimmer sind eh alle oben. auserdem: jeder meter zaehlt!


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hast das Gunmetal QH mit der neuen Pike gesehen?
> Da könnte ich immer anfangen zu sabbern



Jup gesehen, ich weiß aber gar nicht, ob ich nochmal was in die AM-Richtung haben möchte...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Was dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

Dann behaltet Ihr es eben für Euch


> Gunmetal QH


 ??

Ich finde nur Hüte, Pferde, Autozeugs, Kosmetik und Schweinskram


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (11. September 2013)

moin...
wie schon gedacht ist mein zeugs von r2 bike mal ned unterwegs. saftladen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2013)

jap, sieht nach spass aus


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin...
> wie schon gedacht ist mein zeugs von r2 bike mal ned unterwegs. saftladen!!!



Schreib den Jungs mal ne mail  Die sind eigentlich immer sehr Fix, eventuell stimmt da was mit den Lagerbeständen nicht


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin...
> wie schon gedacht ist mein zeugs von r2 bike mal ned unterwegs. saftladen!!!



habe gestern bestellt und heute ist es schon in der Zulieferung.

Das Finish des QH ist ja mal richtig gut. Weiß hier jemand was das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

eigentlich sind die auch sehr fix!

hatte aber auch mal ein problem mit denen. 
acros block lock steuersatz sollte lieferbar sein, das zog sich aber wie sonstwas in die länge.
gemeldet hat sich da auch keiner freiwillig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jap, sieht nach spass aus


Sascha, denke an Deinen Rücken



InoX schrieb:


> habe gestern bestellt und heute ist es schon in der Zulieferung.
> 
> Das Finish des QH ist ja mal richtig gut. Weiß hier jemand was das ist?


 
Ich denke es ist ein Pulverlack in matt.


Danke für`s Bild


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

gibts da nicht auch so eine ähnlich aussehende keramikbeschichtung?


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha, denke an Deinen Rücken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinst du wirklich? Das sieht für mich so raw aus. Könnte auch Titan sein aber so ein finish ist recht selten und da gabs den glaube ich noch nicht aus Titan.

Keramik wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Geht das so einfach an nem kompletten Rahmen?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. September 2013)

hab ja gestern geschrieben und heute die antwort bekommen, dass es ned unterwegs ist...


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

Das ist doch Mist.

hier mal das titanfinish welches ich meine.






Bild von User "Tutnurgut"


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Keramik wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Geht das so einfach an nem kompletten Rahmen?



ja, wird auch fürs slim jim und quarterhorse von haus aus angeboten.

http://www.2soulscycles.com/index.php/de/store/hikashop-menu-for-module-145


wobei son rahmen aus reynolds 853 in raw bestimmt auch sehr lecker ist.


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

Ich denke es halndelt sich aber um das warlock grey:
http://www.2soulscycles.com/index.p...45/product/551-slimjim-rahmen-hd-warlock-grey


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

das eine hellere bild bei ceramic coated sieht auch vergleichbar aus.

wir könnten auch einfach den besitzer fragen.


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

nee das ist zu einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Auf gar keinen Fall! Was ist wenn der lügt!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

ganz im gegenteil. wem gehört das dingen überhaupt?

edit:

ich bin soooo gut.

das dingen gehört dem user othu.
ist die keramikbeschichtung.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=613462&highlight=quarterhorse


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

ohne quelle immer schwer zu wissen.

MARCEL!!!! Das lernt man doch am ersten Tag in der Uni.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

SlimJim in Warlock Grey käme auch gut. "Geht" sogar noch vom Preis 

EDIT: PX hat sich gemeldet. Der Kurier meint, dass ich zwei mal nicht da gewesen wäre. Unmöglich war den ganzen Tag zuhause und extra immer Abends biken gegangen. Sonst war meine Mutter zuhause.


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

ich glaube manchmal verstehen die das mit dem klingeln nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Gab auch schon welche die haben eine Straße weiter an der selben Hausnummer geschellt...

Könnte auch selbst zu denen versenden, Rückzahlung bis 45 Pfund. 
Finde aber mal einen Paketdienst der so hoch versichert und dazu auch noch in der Größe des Pakets.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was dann?


Überlege gerade, evtl nen 100mm 29er Fully oder halt nen AM 29er Fully. Mal schaun, erstmal muss ich an Geld kommen
Wenns ein Racefully wird ersetzte ich zunächst den Fuji Rahmen und bau den dann danach wieder auf


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

haben hier auch einen Postboten oder eine Postbotin die nicht zwischen Gartenstraße und Grünstraße unterscheiden kann. Wir hatten immer wieder Post für eine andere Frau aus der anderen Straße Post. Hab dann neulich mal mit Edding und auf den Pappumschlag geschrieben dass sie bitte mal die Adresse lesen sollen und die Grünstraße nicht die Gartenstraße ist. Habs dann wieder in den Briefkasten gesteckt. Mal sehen wann wir wieder Post haben.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Hatten das auch mal vor ein Paar Jahren, da haben wir dann Post von leuten in einer Parallelstraße mit der gleichen Hausnummer bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

ja genau so ists hier auch. Die andere Straße ist 100 m weiter.


kann mir jemand mal das Vertrauensnetzwerk im Bikemarkt erklären? Wie kommt man da zu einer Bewertung?


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Ganz einfach, du kannst (sofern dir schon das Vertrauen ausgesprochen wurde) anderen Nutzern, denen du vertraust, dein Vetrauen aussprechen. So kann ein Nutzer, der dich nicht kennt sehen, wer die Vertraut und evtl sogar sehen, dass er Leute kennt, die dir vertrauen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Bei uns ist das ähnlich dumm. Alle Straßen im Baugebiet heißen Normannenweg oder Teutonenweg. Ungerade Nummern in den rechten Stichstraßen und die geraden in den Linken (je nach Fahrtrichtung versteht sich).

Als das hier neu war, haben sich die Paketdienste auch einen Wolf gesucht. Passiert aber noch regelmäßig wenn die neue Leute einstellen.



@_Philipp_: Racefully? Wasn mit dir los? 

Erinner mich an Titmaringhausen. Daniel und ich im Ziel: kritisches Beäugen der Räder. 'Oh, der Gewinner fährt ja ein 26er' - 'Komisch, der Zweite auch. Warum hab ich mir ein 29er andrehen lassen?' 
Frage an euch: "Schon mal 29er gefahren?" 
Daniel:" Meins ist kaputt"
Ich: "Mein 29er auch "


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

ist ganz einfach.

du gehst im bikemarkt auf vertrauernetzwerk, suchst dort einen beliebigen user, gelangst dann zu seinem bikemarktprofil, klickst auf vertrauensstufe und kannst ihn dann zu deinem netzwerk hinzufügen.


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

Hm ich kriege aber kein Vertrauen. Gibt immer nur positive Bewertungen.
kann mir jemand von euch nicht das Vertrauen aussprechen????


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

bewertungen und vertrauen sind auch zwei unterschiedliche dinge.

bewertungen gibts bei käufen/verkäufen, und leute die dir vertrauen können dich, bzw. du sie, ins vertrauensnetzwerk hinzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

na gut. 

danke, Philipp!


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das ähnlich dumm. Alle Straßen im Baugebiet heißen Normannenweg oder Teutonenweg. Ungerade Nummern in den rechten Stichstraßen und die geraden in den Linken (je nach Fahrtrichtung versteht sich).
> 
> Als das hier neu war, haben sich die Paketdienste auch einen Wolf gesucht. Passiert aber noch regelmäßig wenn die neue Leute einstellen.
> 
> ...





Zum Thema Racefully. Mich würde son Spark, Epic, Salsa oder Niner Jet schon Reizen


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

Die 29er-Story vom Rennen is gut.


----------



## mete (11. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> bewertungen gibts bei käufen/verkäufen, und leute die dir vertrauen können dich, bzw. du sie, ins vertrauensnetzwerk hinzufügen.



Aber nur dann, wenn einem schon jemand Vertraut. User mit Vertrauensstufe 0 können niemand anderem das Vertrauen aussprechen. Deshalb funktioniert der Quatsch ja auch nicht.


----------



## InoX (11. September 2013)

irgendjemand muss ja mal einen Vertrauenspunkt geschenkt bekommen haben. Muss ja irgendwo angefangen haben. Habe mich das auch schon gefragt. 

Dass meine Vertrauensstufe auf 0 stand war ja mein Problem.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Würde mal davon ausgehen, dass am Anfang an die leute vom IBC Forumteam einen vertrauenspunkt hatten


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

also alles vetternwirtschaft.


----------



## mete (11. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> irgendjemand muss ja mal einen Vertrauenspunkt geschenkt bekommen haben. Muss ja irgendwo angefangen haben. Habe mich das auch schon gefragt.



Es fing bei den Admins an. Und weil das relativ wenige Startpunkte sind, dauert es wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Jahre, bis es mal bei allen Usern angekommen ist. Und dann ist es quasi wertlos, weil fast jedem irgendwie von irgendwem vertraut wird.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Geht hier bestimmt vom teufelchen aus


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

ich darf vertrauen aussprechen.

was zahlt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Hab jez Vertrauensstufe 5, bekomm ich jez Rabatt im Bikemarkt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich darf vetrauen aussprechen.
> 
> was zahlt ihr?


Wie läuft das mit den Vertrauensstufen eigentlich?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

guckst du seite vorher.


----------



## xmaxle (11. September 2013)

Ein weiterer Gehirnfurz


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Zum Thema Racefully. Mich würde son Spark, Epic, Salsa oder Niner Jet schon Reizen



alles gut... nur das spark soll gaaanz bitter sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2013)

Ok, danke.


----------



## xmaxle (11. September 2013)

@_bikeaddicted_: Was macht der Patient ? @Madda: Hai Sleek ?

Hab mal den 1:1 Plott provisorisch hinter die Sockelleiste geklemmt. Weiß noch nicht genau welche Wand ich damit verschönern soll, solange muss es so hängen bleiben. Wird wieder so ein Geduldsspiel, den schwarzen Plott auf die Wand zu bappen


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

Male noch ne Pedale dran....wenn schon denn schon


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Boah das sieht gut aus!

Das sleek ist mit Sicherheit ein schnelles und technisch gutes Rad, aber der Rahmen gefällt mir einfach optisch nicht so wirklich und eigentlich wollte ich wenn dann nen alufullyrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Male noch ne Pedale dran....wenn schon denn schon



DAS PEDAL Jens! 

Wenn dann würde ich ein Pedal direkt in die Wand dübeln, kommt cooler!


----------



## xmaxle (11. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> DAS PEDAL Jens!
> 
> Wenn dann würde ich ein Pedal direkt in die Wand dübeln, kommt cooler!



Uff, du bist echt gut und seeeehr nah dran. An die andere Wand soll ein komplettes Schnittmodell eines Mtbs. Den Carbonrahmen dafür sieht man teilweise schon oben rechts im Bild ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> DAS PEDAL Jens!
> 
> Wenn dann würde ich ein Pedal direkt in die Wand dübeln, kommt cooler!


 
Nunu 



xmaxle schrieb:


> Uff, du bist echt gut und seeeehr nah dran. An die andere Wand soll ein komplettes Schnittmodell eines Mtbs. Den Carbonrahmen dafür sieht man teilweise schon oben rechts im Bild ...


...mit halben Reifen, Felgen und allem Anderen.
Da musst Du Dich entscheiden....Bremsen- oder Antriebsseite.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Du willst doch nichts das schöne Greed zerschnibbeln?


----------



## xmaxle (11. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nunu
> 
> 
> ...mit halben Reifen, Felgen und allem Anderen.
> Da musst Du Dich entscheiden....Bremsen- oder Antriebsseite.



Die Entscheidung wurde mir bereits abgenommen. Bremsenseite  Ich suche ne verreckte Gabel ( muss keine Lefty sein  ) und eine verbeulte, verbogene, oder gerissene Felge sowie 2 zerschlissene Reifen. 
 @Crimson: Keine Sorge das ist ein defekter Opferrahmen. Irgendwo musste ich ja meine Experimente vorher ausprobieren.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Hatte eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

So hab eben die Tune Nabe in die Post gebracht. Hoffe mal, dass das auf Garantie geht. Muss aber eigentlich is ja noch keine 2 Jahre alt das Teil


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Ist grad ein SlimJim aufgebaut fÃ¼r 1300â¬ zu haben. GrÃ¶Ãe L sonst hÃ¤tte ich wohl zugeschlagen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *I**st grad ein SlimJim aufgebaut für 1300 zu haben. Größe L *sonst hätte ich wohl zugeschlagen



  Bist du still!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Okay. 620mm OR-Länge. Wenn man statt einer 120er Gabel eine 150er reinsteckt sollte sich das ausgleichen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

Ne, ich muss die Finger ruhig halten.
Madame hat Geburtstag und ich fahre noch in die Pfalz zum Biken...  Hoffentlich gibt´s bald Gehalt!!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Hätte ich das Geld vom Harry zur Hand... Darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hätte ich das Geld vom Harry zur Hand... Darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken



Und womit fährt der Marcel dann seine Rennen? Back to the roots?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

Die Knarre vom Harry würde dich dem SlimJim auch näher bringen... 

Nabend Veikkolino!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und womit fährt der Marcel dann seine Rennen? Back to the roots?



Ehrlich gesagt?
Nach dem ich wieder 26er gefahren bin lief es erstaunlich gut. Hatte sogar zwei Siege in meiner AK. Vorher stand ich in 3 Jahren nicht ein Mal aufm Podium.
Weiß gar nicht wofür ich das 29er noch brauche. 

Leider scheint das BGM einen Schaden zu haben. Trotz neuem Schaltauge und 2 verschiedenen Schaltwerken bekomme ich die Schaltung nicht ohne springende Kette eingestellt. Der ganze Kram hat am Harry einwandfrei funktioniert.

Entweder springt die Kette auf den oberen beiden Ritzeln oder den unteren beiden.


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Hast du schon wieder getrunken Marco?! 

An Tagen an denen du mit dem Gadanken an einen Bikekauf schwanger gehst pflege ich dich zu ignorieren und antworte dir nur noch wenn du wieder frei im Kopf bist. 

P.S. Hab dich aber (meist) trotzdem lieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Ehrlich gesagt?*
> Nach dem ich wieder 26er gefahren bin lief es erstaunlich gut. Hatte sogar zwei Siege in meiner AK. Vorher stand ich in 3 Jahren nicht ein Mal aufm Podium.
> *Weiß gar nicht wofür ich das 29er noch brauche. *
> 
> ...



*Ehrlich gesagt?

Zur Akzeptanz im Forum!

*Komme selbst auch besser mit 26" klar, was mir aber erst durch das 29er bewusst wurde. Und langsamer bin ich damit auch keineswegs!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2013)

Nicht nur zur Akzeptanz im Forum 

"Hatte dein Rad nicht mal größere Räder?" - schon öfter im letzten Monat gehört.

Ich würde aber zumindest sagen, dass ich bergab ein wenig schneller bin auf großen Rädern. Da kann ich es gefühlt besser laufen lassen. Bergauf lässt sich das natürlich schwerer einschätzen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

Ne, nicht getrunken.  Dann wäre ich unausstehlich(er)... 

Durchsuche das halbe www nach möglichen Geburtstagsgeschenken... 

Habe zur Zeit halt iwi total die Hände voll. Geburtstagsfeier und Vorbereitung von Daddy (60.), G-Tag von Madame, ....
Die Steuer müsste ich mal machen. Und ständig kommen Kumpels mit kaputten Autos od. Bikes...


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

Marcel, mir ist immer aufgefallen dass das 26er viel spritziger ist.
Vorallem wenn ich direkt vom 29er umgestiegen bin. Beim Crosser oder beim "Ding" kann ich das nicht sooo behaupten, beim 29er schon.

Marco, wann sind die Geburtstage, morgen und übermorgen? 
Und hör mir auf mit Steuer, da häng ich vom letzten Jahr noch hinterher. 
Also ich mein dann die von 2011!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel, mir ist immer aufgefallen dass das 26er viel spritziger ist.
> Vorallem wenn ich direkt vom 29er umgestiegen bin. Beim Crosser oder beim "Ding" kann ich das nicht sooo behaupten, beim 29er schon.
> 
> Marco, wann sind die Geburtstage, morgen und übermorgen?
> ...



Ähm, vom Datum her fast richtig...   Bist du auch eingeladen?? 

2012 steht bei mir noch an.


----------



## Metrum (11. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm, vom Datum her fast richtig...   Bist du auch eingeladen??
> 
> 2012 steht bei mir noch an.



Na ich war doch mit im Urlaub. Hast du das vergessen? Da weiß ich doch jetzt alles.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Also ich fühle mich auf den 29ern irgendwie mehr zu Hause, liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch dadran, dass ich relativ groß bin...

Hab gerade erfolgreich ne Sattelstütze im Bikemarkt verkauft. Nachdem ich zwei Anfragen von Leuten hatte, die mal wieder nix bezahlen wollten , war dann doch endlich jemand da, der sich mit mir auf einen fairen Preis geeinigt hat. Manchmal isses echt wie auf nem türkischen Bazar


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also ich fühle mich auf den 29ern irgendwie mehr zu Hause, liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch dadran, dass ich relativ groß bin...
> 
> Hab gerade erfolgreich ne Sattelstütze im Bikemarkt verkauft. Nachdem ich zwei Anfragen von Leuten hatte, die mal wieder nix bezahlen wollten , war dann doch endlich jemand da, der sich mit mir auf einen fairen Preis geeinigt hat. *Manchmal isses echt wie auf nem türkischen Bazar*



Du sagst es!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. September 2013)

Bin mal gespannt....   






Kette ist unterwegs, KB ist unterwegs, Spider für die Sworks ist da und Schaltwerk ist auch da..
Jetzt ist erstmal Zwangspause angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. September 2013)

Ui! Sehr cool! Ach wenn Iwann mal Kassetten für die üblichen 50 kommen Schlag ich evtl auch mal zu...


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. September 2013)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2013)

Moin!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

Taaach! Schneller ist man mit dem rad, auf dem man sich wohl fuehlt.
Wenn man halt nur 1,30m gross ist, ist das vllt echt ein kinderrad  der vorteil waere: du bekommst aktuell halt top 26er zeug nachgeworfen 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2013)

Böser Junge....


----------



## Metrum (12. September 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Da hast du wohl recht Sascha, bei dem Punkt mit dem wohler fühlen.
Ich mit dem Durchschnittsmaß von 182 konnte halt beides gut testen und finde die Trekkingräder sind halt nicht so mein Ding. Sprich sie sind nicht so überzeugend vom Fahrverhalten her dass sie damit das Manko des weitaus schlechteren Aussehens ausgleichen könnten. Aber wir wollen das hier nicht ausweiten, denn im Prinzip gehts mir eh auf den Sack das Thema.
Und ja, man bekommt jetzt viele leckere Komponenten wirklich sehr günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

eben! sei doch froh, das wir idioten auf den marketing zug aufspringen und unser 26er zeug so verramschen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
oh.... die Sonne lacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

hier lacht hochstens die pfutze bis der nachste regentropfen einschlaegt 

was ist das eigentlich fuer ein held im lefty thread,... kaum hat er ein botw schon meint er er kann mit sche*** schmeissen wie ein grosser...
ich koennte ihm ja mal erzaehlen, was in 2 jahren in der lefty steckt... aber das waere ihm ja wieder nicht tuning genug... ist dann ja auch nur serie... auch wenn ich glaub ich fuer toeten wuerde


----------



## InoX (12. September 2013)

Link?


Achja, Moin!.


----------



## xmaxle (12. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich fuer ein held im lefty thread,...



knuddeln ? 
mich stört halt,dass er net sagen kann, wo die pics her sind


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

richtig! da wuerde mich naemlich auch interessieren. aber er kackt lieber rum... egal!


----------



## pirat00 (12. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> knuddeln ?
> mich stört halt,dass er net sagen kann, wo die pics her sind



Hi,
die Bilder sind wohl hier her bzw. auch hier verlinkt:
http://eliflap.it/2013/09/10/scott-900-rc-lefty-custom/


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

, das muss an der aktuellen Wetterlage liegen.....zur Zeit gibt es in einigen Threads ein Zöffchen  .....Leffty,  One-One Fatty ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Bilder sind wohl hier her bzw. auch hier verlinkt:
> http://eliflap.it/2013/09/10/scott-900-rc-lefty-custom/



cool danke... eigentlich haette man drauf kommen koennen 

aber... wer bist du???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

Morgen Leute

Hier sieht es gerade sogar relativ trocken aus. Hoffe ma, dass dat so bleibt, dann kann ich gleich ne Runde Rennrad fahrn


----------



## pirat00 (12. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> cool danke... eigentlich haette man drauf kommen koennen
> 
> aber... wer bist du???



Leider steht dort aber auch nicht mehr dazu.

Wer ich bin?  Ich bin der Markus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Das ist der Vorteil von flexiblen "Arbeitszeiten"


----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Leider steht dort aber auch nicht mehr dazu.
> 
> Wer ich bin?  Ich bin der Markus!



Hallo markus
Du hier muss dann aber noch etwas mehr kommen. Hier stellt man sich richtig vor, mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt?
> Nach dem ich wieder 26er gefahren bin lief es erstaunlich gut. Hatte sogar zwei Siege in meiner AK. Vorher stand ich in 3 Jahren nicht ein Mal aufm Podium.
> Weiß gar nicht wofür ich das 29er noch brauche.
> 
> ...



moin!

ich hätte da noch einen univega upct carbonrahmen im angebot.


falls sich mal jemand einen crosser zulegen möchte ...
http://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/news/article/niner-rlt-first-look-38394/


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2013)

Bis zur nächsten Saison habe ich sicher was großes 
Vielleicht geht dann das BGM in Rente.

Hübsch das Niner!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

das niner hab ich auch schon gesehen... das finde ich sehr interessant... aber ich glaub ich wuerde eher ein poison mit carbon gabel fuer das halbe geld nehmen...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2013)

Morgen dann der nächste Versuch vom Kurier.
Jetzt erstmal eine Runde Crossen


----------



## onkel_doc (12. September 2013)

gerade die Nachricht erhalten, dass r2 bike meine Lieferung verpennt hat und nun die gabel nicht mehr lieferbar ist bis 9.10.

schon das zweite mal dass die mich verarschen.

jetzt kann ich weiter warten...

so kann sich ein aufbau auch in die länge ziehen...

ach ja moin jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Immer die "lästige" Warterei .....da hat man sich nach langen Abwegen entschlossen was zu bestellen ....und dann ist es nicht sofort da . Und dann wird noch was verschlampert 
Mein Rad kommt ??? ab 14.10.  hoffentlich.


----------



## Fezza (12. September 2013)

Moin Jens

Dass R2 teilweise etwas schwieriger im Umgang mit Lieferungen ist, habe ich auch schon gehört.... 

ich versuche jeweils möglichst vieles in CH zu bestellen....


----------



## onkel_doc (12. September 2013)

das versuche ich auch aber bei gabeln sind die ch Shops einfach zu teuer...die spinnen echt manchmal. ich zahl sonst 30% mehr als wenn ich es bei den D bestelle...


----------



## Fezza (12. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das versuche ich auch aber bei gabeln sind die ch Shops einfach zu teuer...die spinnen echt manchmal. ich zahl sonst 30% mehr als wenn ich es bei den D bestelle...



Jup, die haben bereits einiges, aber es gibt leider immer noch Parts, die man kaum erhält und sonst zu unglaublich bescheidenen Preisen


----------



## InoX (12. September 2013)

Ich habe meine Lieferung gestern von r2 erhalten. Inklusive Gummibärchen.


----------



## xmaxle (12. September 2013)

Ich habe hier noch nen 29er Vorbau von Bontrager herumliegen: 
90mm -17°Grad Bontrager RL in schwarz. 144g mit Stahlschräublis, Montagespuren an der Lenkerklemmung ansonsten ungefahren und tiptop was die Logos angeht. Bringt mir leider nix weil das SCHEI= Ding net an der Leftybrücke vorbeikommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2013)

guck mal bitte ob der vorbau im bereich der schaftklemmung oben und unten gerade ausgeführt ist.

habe hier zwei bontrager vorbauten. 1mal -17° und 1mal -25°.
das hier ist der -25° vorbau. die fläche ist alles andere als plan. 
habe ich leider zu spät gesehen.


----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

So hab gerade mal am Fuji ne bestandsaufnahme gemacht.

Bremsbeläge hinten hab ich schonmal getauscht. Kettenverschleiß liegt bei über 0,75%, die is durch wenn man die etwas längs kippt bleibt die einfach soInnenlager muss ich noch kontrollieren. Die Plastikabdeckung drehte sich gerade zu anfang nicht mit, jetzt scheint aber alles wieder zu gehen.

Das einzige was nervt is die beule, die schon seit nem Marathon in der Felge ist. Die ist relativ groß. Denke mal ich werde die Felge tauschen. Hab ja noch ne BOR Felge hier liegen, die eigentlich auf die Tunenabe sollte


----------



## InoX (12. September 2013)

denke mal du meinst eine Delle in der Felge.
Die sollte doch aber eigentlich völlig egal sein und an der Funktion nichts ändern oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2013)

soll ich mal ein bild von einer verdellten felge machen?

warte ...


----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

Ja Delle, dont lay everything on the goldscale

Die Felge hat aber dadruch einen Hohenschlag bekommen...Sieht man auch von aussen am Felgenprofil...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Regenrennen sind Materialschlachten, mit der Kette hatte ich schon vermutet...wobei knapp 1%  
Die Innenlager nehme ich immer auseinander zum neu Fetten....da bin ich mal ohne es zu merken mit einem "Gleitlager" gefahren. (das Kugellager war fest auf der KB-Seite)
Der Steuersatz wird auch nach Regenrennen neu gereinigt und gefettet.

Und wichtig.....unbedingt die CB-Pedalen neu schmieren


----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

Bei einem % is die längung so groß, dass du die Kette tauschen musst, sonst verschleißt die Kassette zu sehr.


----------



## xmaxle (12. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal bitte ob der vorbau im bereich der schaftklemmung oben und unten gerade ausgeführt ist.



scheint bei mir bündig und plan abzuschließen, mach heute nachmittag mal Bilder und dann kommts in den 29er Verkaufsthread


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Ich habe die Kettenlehre von Rohloff, wenn die Aluseite aufliegt wird getauscht.....0,75 % klingt so wenig, wie lang ist denn so eine Kette, beim 29er auf alle Fälle mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei einem % is die längung so groß, dass du die Kette tauschen musst, sonst verschleißt die Kassette zu sehr.


Asche auf mein Haupt....ich nehme mein fieses Gelächter zurück 
 ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht
*Überprüfung mit einer Lehre[Bearbeiten]*



 


 Eine Kettenlehre sinkt an einer neuen Kette nicht ein




 


 Eine verschlissene Kette hat sich so weit gelängt, dass die Kettenlehre einsinkt


Die Kettenlehre wird auf die montierte und mittels Kraft auf einem Pedal gespannten Kette aufgelegt. Ist diese verschlissen, taucht die Lehre mehr oder weniger stark in die Kette ein. Diese Kontrolle ist sehr schnell und ersetzt das sehr subjektiv beeinflusste Abziehen der Kette vom größten Kettenblatt, was bis zur Einführung dieses Werkzeugs die gängige Methode war. Die Lehre ist für alle gängigen Schaltungsketten geeignet, auch für die 9- und 10-fachen Kränze.
Da Stahlritzel abriebfester als Aluminiumritzel sind, ist bei ersteren ein etwas höherer Verschleiß der Kette akzeptabel, bevor sie die Ritzel des Zahnkranzes angreift. Viele Kettenlehren haben daher zwei Seiten; eine für Aluminiumritzel (Verschleißmaß 0,075 mm pro Gelenk) und eine für Stahlritzel (Verschleißmaß 0,1 mm pro Gelenk).
Um den Verschleiß festzustellen, wird die Kettenlehre mit der Vertiefung (1) einfach auf eine Rolle gesteckt und mit der Nase (2) auf die Kette geschwenkt. Bei einer neuen Kette passt die Nase der Lehre gerade mit der Spitze zwischen die Rollen (Bild I). Je größer der Verschleiß, desto tiefer taucht die Nase ein (Bild II).
*Messung mit einem Messschieber[Bearbeiten]*



 


 Messung mit einem Messschieber


Ein handelsüblicher Messschieber wird zunächst auf die Länge von ca. 118 mm eingestellt und wie im Bild zwischen zehn Kettenglieder an einer beliebigen Stelle der Kette eingeführt. Nun wird der Messschieber weiter geöffnet, bis er an den Röllchen der Kettenglieder anliegt. Die nun gemessene Länge beträgt bei einer neuen Kette 119,5 mm. Ab 120,25 mm bei Aluminiumritzeln/-kettenblättern bzw. 120,5 mm bei Stahlritzeln/-kettenblättern ist die Kette soweit gelängt, daß sie gewechselt werden sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2013)

mich würde ehrlich gesagt mal interessieren wie viel die eigentliche längung (im sinne von kettenglieder werden länger) und der verschleiss der röllchen und bolzen ausmacht.


und nun ein paar bilder einer verdellten hinterradfelge:










das rad läuft noch vernünftig rund, und der reifen sitzt auch noch super.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Das Rad sieht noch so neu aus

Die Längung kann man über die totale Länge nicht ermitteln, habe ich mir jetzt so gedacht, da die Bolzen und Röllchen sich untereinander auch abnutzen. Besser ist es wie oben beschrieben. Bei 120 Gliedern sind das 9mm bei Alu)


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2013)

das mit -17 grad und dem anstossen der lefty bruecke kenne ich. bei mir hat es sogar beim 10grad easton nicht gepasst.
der fsa -17er den ich habe geht erst etwas gerade vor, bevor er abtaucht. da passt es.

so dellen bin ich am trainings lrs noch lange gefahren. mit scheibe juckt das ja net.


----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt....ich nehme mein fieses Gelächter zurück
> ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht
> *Überprüfung mit einer Lehre[Bearbeiten]*
> 
> ...


Kontrolliere meine Kette immer mit
So einer Verschleißlehre...

 @kstar bei mir ist schon ein deutlicher höhenschlag zu sehen


----------



## Metrum (12. September 2013)

Mal ein Einwurf für 21.400 . 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/eigenbau-e-motorbike/142741024-217-3838?ref=search


----------



## mete (12. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Längung kann man über die totale Länge nicht ermitteln



Die Längung im Sinne von die Glieder werden länger kann man auch vernachlässigen. Dazu müsste der Stahl entweder plastisch verformt werden (Spannung ist dazu viel zu niedrig), oder Kriechen (bei den gegebenen Spannungen ist die Temperatur zu gering).  Die "Längung" der Kette resultiert also annähernd zu 100% aus dem Verschleiß.


----------



## InoX (12. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> mich würde ehrlich gesagt mal interessieren wie viel die eigentliche längung (im sinne von kettenglieder werden länger) und der verschleiss der röllchen und bolzen ausmacht.
> 
> 
> und nun ein paar bilder einer verdellten hinterradfelge:
> ...



solche Bilder kann hier vermutlich jeder posten. Das ganze nochmal am Vorderrad:


----------



## mete (12. September 2013)

Soche Dellen habe ich auch regelmäßig in der Crest. Ich nehme immer eine Zange und zwei Stahlstäbe. Einen Stab links und einen rechts vom Felgenhorn angegelegt, mit der Zange kräftig zugedrückt und das Horn steht wieder gerade. Optisch nicht 100%ig schön, aber auf jeden Fall besser, als mit Delle. Ein- bis zweimal pro Delle kann man daran herumbiegen, danach machts Knack.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Die Längung im Sinne von die Glieder werden länger kann man auch vernachlässigen. Dazu müsste der Stahl entweder plastisch verformt werden (Spannung ist dazu viel zu niedrig), oder Kriechen (bei den gegebenen Spannungen ist die Temperatur zu gering).  Die "Längung" der Kette resultiert also annähernd zu 100% aus dem Verschleiß.


Im Groben habe ich das so gemeint wie Du es geschrieben hast.....nur es findet auch ein Verschleiß in den Laschen statt, wieviel % , weil die Innenlaschen sitzend auf den Hülsen sich auch in den Bolzen einarbeiten.. Daher längt sich die Kette auch insgesamt, was aber in Bezug auf den Zahnabstand nicht zur Verschleißmessung ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (12. September 2013)

metesche Kaltverformung


----------



## mete (12. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Im Groben habe ich das so gemeint wie Du es geschrieben hast.....nur es findet auch ein Verschleiß in den Laschen statt, wieviel % , weil die Innenlaschen sitzend auf den Hülsen sich auch in den Bolzen einarbeiten.. Daher längt sich die Kette auch insgesamt, was aber in Bezug auf den Zahnabstand nicht zur Verschleißmessung ausreicht.



Hiho. Genau das, was Du beschreibst habe ich mit "Verschleiß" gemeint .


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Hiho. Genau das, was Du beschreibst habe ich mit "Verschleiß" gemeint .


 Es ist nicht immer einfach mit der richtigen, besseren Formulierung.
Ich meinte auch nur den Verschleiß, obwohl es ja Philipps Kette ist und da die Laschen bestimmt auch nachgeben , nur eben sozusagen in-bzw. extern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mal ein Einwurf für 21.400 .
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/eigenbau-e-motorbike/142741024-217-3838?ref=search


 
Wenn ich mit Achtzig nicht mehr unseren Berg aus eigener Kraft hochkomme, hole ich mir auch so ein Teil......aber dann vermutlich mit irgendeinem Teilchenbeschleuniger und schwebend als Antrieb


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2013)

Heute kommt übrigens die letzte Runde XCE in Hafjell. 18 Uhr


----------



## maddda (12. September 2013)

So heute ist ein guter Tag!

Grad eben ne richtig schöne Runde Rennrad gedreht und dann hat mir noch ein Kollege von hier den Laufradsatz vom Ragley abgekauftJetzt muss ich die Tage nur noch Rahmen+Gabel loswerdenDann wird gleich erstmal noch ne Hope Nabe bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> solche Bilder kann hier vermutlich jeder posten. Das ganze nochmal am Vorderrad:



Sind das die Pacenti? Wie hast du das am VR hinbekommen? Das habe ich nicht einmal mit den XMD333 hinbekommen, als ich letztens gegen einen Baumstumpf gefahren bin und eine Bodenprobe genommen habe.


----------



## xmaxle (12. September 2013)

Dauert alles ein bisschen, kommt sicher noch gnihihihi Auf die 333 kann man sich verlassen ^^


----------



## InoX (12. September 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sind das die Pacenti? Wie hast du das am VR hinbekommen? Das habe ich nicht einmal mit den XMD333 hinbekommen, als ich letztens gegen einen Baumstumpf gefahren bin und eine Bodenprobe genommen habe.




Nee das war die 717 am ersten Giant. Ist in den Alpen passiert. Bin ich aber bis zum Tomac noch gefahren. nur bissel gerade gedängelt.

Stimmt, deine 333 sieht am Hinterrad ja auch ganz gut aus. Die DTSwiss von Chris sieht hinten aber auch gut aus.

Dessen Rahmen ist übrigens hinüber.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Dauert alles ein bisschen, kommt sicher noch gnihihihi Auf die 333 kann man sich verlassen ^^



Ich weiß - dementsprechend sieht die HR-Felge auch aus. Aber wie das vorne gehen soll, weiß ich nicht.



InoX schrieb:


> Dessen Rahmen ist übrigens hinüber.



Was ist da passiert? Ist das nicht eines der schweren Scales?


----------



## unocz (13. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,
Echt krass das du mit denen so ein pech hast.
Ich rufe mittlerweile immer an um zu fragen ob auch alles auf lager ist usw......


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2013)

ich find es komisch. ich bestelle bei r2bike immer, wenn ich etwas dringend schnell brauche, weil ich es oft schon am naechsten tag habe... echt komsich.
sogar die letzte bestellung, wo ein teil erst mit 3-4 tagen lieferzeit da stand, war in 3 tagen da.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich find es komisch. ich bestelle bei r2bike immer, wenn ich etwas dringend schnell brauche, weil ich es oft schon am naechsten tag habe... echt komsich.
> sogar die letzte bestellung, wo ein teil erst mit 3-4 tagen lieferzeit da stand, war in 3 tagen da.


 
moin
vielleicht haben sie was gegen schweizer


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha, Du bist eben ein Glückspils......B24 lässt sich diesmal aber auch Zeit mit meiner Bestellung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2013)

Das war aber jetzt auf den Punkt....2x Jens 
Moin Jens.


----------



## maddda (13. September 2013)

Hinter bike24 hba ich letztens auch fast ne Woche hertelefoniert, bis denen aufgefallen ist, dasss meine Speichen nicht auf Lager sind-.-

Hab grad eben fix net Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe bei R2 bestellt. Die Tune Zeiten sind also bei mir was Naben angeht gezählt. Ich brauch einfach was, was zuverlässig ist. Wenn die Nabe auf Garantie noch repariert wird, dann verkauf ich die. Hoffe mal, dass ich das Teil dann gut losbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2013)

glueckspilz? ich? wie bitte???


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> glueckspilz? ich? wie bitte???


 Ich wollte Dich nur ein bisschen aufbauen, Heute am 13.ten

Philipp, Du bist halt nicht mehr uneingeschränkt Leichtbaukompatible


----------



## xmaxle (13. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich brauch einfach was, was zuverlässig ist. Wenn die Nabe auf Garantie noch repariert wird, dann verkauf ich die.


...wenn dann getauscht


----------



## maddda (13. September 2013)

Net unbedingt kann auch sein, dass die den alten Freilauf übernehmen...

Grad gabs erstmal wat ordentliches zum Mittach, hab mal wieder ne runde mexikanisch gekocht


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2013)

nice!


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. September 2013)

Nice, Philipp.

Ich mache lieber keine Fotos vom Essen hier, sonst sind alle neidisch


----------



## maddda (13. September 2013)

So hab mal eben ne Hope Pro 2 Evo auf ne BOR 366 mit CN Aero fürs Vorderrad eingespeicht.

Also 100%ig sind die Speichen nicht gearbeitet. Wenns an die 1000nm ran geht lassen sich die Nippel nicht so schön geschmeidig drehen, wie auf den Sapim...Aber sonst gings ganz gut. Am HR werd ich aber wieder Sapim Speichen nehmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2013)

Bringt mir mal bitte einer von Euch Regensachen vorbei, ich habe gleich Feierabend und es schüttet .


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2013)

Bei uns wurde es noch schön, also Jan ich noch Nr kurze runde durch den Wald gemacht.
Die esi sind echt super! Kommen auch aufs epic!
Morgen mach ich wieder ne runde mit dem epic... Da versuche ich sich nochmal den 100er Vorbau und den Sattel etwas hinter. Dann Sitze ich wie auf dem zaboo und da hat es ja ganz gut gepasst...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bringt mir mal bitte einer von Euch Regensachen vorbei, ich habe gleich Feierabend und es schüttet .



Bei mir schüttet es auch schon den ganzen Tag.  Sind auf dem Grundstück und ich wollte Rasen mähen und pflanzen. Der Crosser steht unterm Terrassendach und guckt traurig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei mir schüttet es auch schon den ganzen Tag.  Sind auf dem Grundstück und ich wollte Rasen mähen und pflanzen. Der Crosser steht unterm Terrassendach und guckt traurig.


So kann man sich auch vor der Arbeit drücken, das hast Du wieder (hatten wir ja schon mal von Dir gehört) perfekt hinbekommen


----------



## Metrum (13. September 2013)

Hm,wenn ich danach biken kann mähe ich gern den Rasen und die Büsche und die Kletterrose fahre ich ja auch nicht aus Langweile 150 km spazieren!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2013)

Wieder keine Abholung... 
Lasse mir mal Name und Telnr. der Spedition geben. Wenns immer noch nichts wird gehts zum Anwalt, kein Bock mehr.
Der Rahmen steht schon fast genauso lange in der Kiste wie ich ihn fahren konnte.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2013)

kauf dir den rahmen. gefällt mir echt gut...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. September 2013)

Den Quantec finde ich auch sauhübsch!!!  Jetzt haben die schon 2  29er HT im Programm....!?  Kannte den Rahmen aber schon.  

Nabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2013)

mir gefällt die form extremst...und das matte schwarz. noch mitneiner matten reba...hmmm

ne ne ich hab mein nächstes projekt....


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2013)

Ja...kann was!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2013)

Nabend Männer,
eben gab es lecker Forelle .

An dem "großen Schwarzen" sieht das Hinterteil sehr straff aus und es darf nur eine Flasche tragen , rein optisch ein schönes Bike


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2013)

Kommt gut, ist mir aber zu teuer und zu schwer für Alu.


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Morgen

So gleich werd ich erstmal Ragley Rahmen und gabel in den Bikemarkt stellenHoffe mal, dass ich den Krempel schnell wegkrich, damit ich dann das neue Prokejt starten kann


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Was issen jetzt das neue Projekt?

(Da ist ein Niner Jet9 im Bikemarkt, leider in L könnte dir aber passen )


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber die kohle hab ich halt im mom net...
Irgendwie kommt mir iwas an dem Rahmen aber spanisch vor, der ist iwe zu günstig, dafür, dass der 2000 neu kostet

Im moment lacht mich der hier an:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a106084/ams-29-sl-rahmen.html

Macht eigentlich nen guten eindruck und mit 120mm vorne und hinten wäre das ne Super Trailrakete mit der man auch noch zur not vernünftig trainieren könnte, mal schauen was der Geldbeutel die Tage so sagt...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Hm im Moment sollte es bei mir am Geld nicht scheitern. Hab ja seit einigen Wochen nichts mehr (Bike bezogenes) gekauft.

Nur die Räder die mir gefallen haben dann immer andere Standards, da müsste ich ordentlich was zukaufen. X12 Ausfaller sind vielleicht gut, aber man braucht auch eine passende Nabe.


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Sind deine Naben nicht umbaubar?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob ich die Novatec (hinten) umbauen kann.
Aber ich will ja auch die Kompatibilität zum Crosser wahren. Da wirds die nächste Zeit wohl bei Schnellspanner bleiben. 

Übelst hirnrissig finde ich die neueren Crosser mit Tapered Gabeln. Was soll denn der Schei§§? Da könnte ich nicht mal ordentlich meine "alte" Disc Carbongabel einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Bastelbande , 
Veikko, schnell in den Garten....die Sonne scheint noch ... ich muss das auch noch ausnutzen .
Marcel, der Canyon-Rahmen gefällt mir gut...Carbon und Alu auch.
Auf alle Fälle mit Steckachse am Hintern.



> Übelst hirnrissig finde ich die neueren Crosser mit Tapered Gabeln. Was soll denn der Schei§§? Da könnte ich nicht mal ordentlich meine "alte" Disc Carbongabel einbauen.


 Du musst mit der Zeit gehen!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2013)

Moin.

Jup,  die Novatec kann man umbauen!
Bin der Meinung, dass geht sogar nur über die Endkappen. Müsste aber nochmal genau schauen..

Bin am überlegen, ob ich den roten Niner wieder abgebe oder doch pulvern lasse..


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Na immerhin etwas!

Das rot ist doch geil? Weiß gar nicht was du hast.


Bin am überlegen, leider BähBäh 30 Innenlager. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ll-carbon-rahmen-neu-bb30-tapered-1110g-rh-48


EDIT: Noch 5 Minuten, dann ist Start der Frauen in Hafjell


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2013)

Jup, ist g**l, aber ich würde es durch ein Air9 ersetzen vom Kumpel.


Den Rahmen im Bikemarkt beobachte ich auch, aber das 48er Sitzrohr stört mich. Das sieht zu trekkingtechnisch aus. DAS stört mich ja an meinem Specialized.
42mm bei 1,80m reichen mir.     Siehe auch Dirty Harry


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Der war doch vor ein paar Tagen noch teurer wenn ich mich recht entsinne oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2013)

Wie meinst du jetzt? Stehe auf dem Schlauch?! Der Carbonrahmen??


Wo kann ich den Stream vom Rennen sehen?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Jup, den Rahmen meine ich.

http://live.redbull.tv/events/238/uci-%C2%ADmtb-%C2%ADworld-%C2%ADcup-%C2%AD2013-%C2%ADhafjell-%C2%ADcrosscountry-%C2%ADwomen/


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2013)

Moin Jens und Rest,! Ich habe bei dem Wetter erstmal das Bike vorgezogen, pflanzen kann ich zur Not im Regen und der Rasen wird eh völlig überbewertet. Da kauf ich halt im Frühjahr nen Freischneider!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jup, den Rahmen meine ich.
> 
> http://live.redbull.tv/events/238/uci-%C2%ADmtb-%C2%ADworld-%C2%ADcup-%C2%AD2013-%C2%ADhafjell-%C2%ADcrosscountry-%C2%ADwomen/



Verdammt dumme Frage, aber wenn das live ist, warum fängt die schaizze jedesmal neu an. Kurz die Seite gewechselt, bzw das Fenster, dann auf den Stream und wieder läuft die Uhr runter...   Bin ich zu blöde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Bei mir fängts nicht immer neu an... Komisch

Und das erste was mal wieder bricht is die tune Stütze


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Und danach noch ein Platter für Stirnemann. Kagge sowas.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2013)

sooo ich hab nun wieder 140er scheiben (die 160er will der kollege zurrueck) und der sattel ist 2cm nach hinten gewandert... 
mal sehen ob das was gebracht hat. jetzt gehts erstmal kandel intervalle fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Nino mit Fully!


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Hab ich auch grad gedacht!!!


----------



## Junior97 (14. September 2013)

Hardtail liegt ihm mehr glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Deswegen führt er auch gerade


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Gab ja bis vor kurzem noch kein 650b Spark...

So mein Krempel is jez im Bikemarkt, ma schaun wies läuft. Hab hier noch mega viel zu schrauben...ma guggn ob ich das heute noch alles schaffe ich denke eher nicht.

Gleich is erstmal noch Rekom angesagt....


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit Regen, kann ich gleich Schwimmflügel anziehen.
Klappt nächste Woche wohl 39T Mono?


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Hab schon mit einem gesprochen der da gefahren ist. Der hat mir gesagt, dass du das kleine in Wittenborn nicht brauchst.
Werde wohl 38er Mono fahren. Nen 40er und nen 36er nehme ich noch mit...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Pussy! 

Gute gefahren von Fumme! Hat sich gemacht der Pursche


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2013)

net so viel veraten! ich wil ldas replay noch anguggen! 

heute mit sattel 2cm weiter hinten: becken fuehlt sich besser an. ober koerper irgendwie ueber streckt -> immer noch aua!

jetzt mal den -17 110mm gegen einen -6 100mm getauscht... wenn das nix wird muss wohl doch ein bike fitting her :/


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Nee, ich will hier nichts spoilern!

EDIT: Yeah! Schulle ist U23 Gesamtsieger


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. September 2013)

moin Leute

den Nino sein bike ist in 27,5 zoll???

Und ich suche noch ne Retro-Frontlampe mit Akku einer sowas schonmal gesehen????

Danke Und beste grüße von Usedom dat Wetter ist hier gerade bestens


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2013)

Jap, 650b fährt er schon seit Anfang der Saison. 
Fully aber zum ersten Mal.

"Retro"?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. September 2013)

na die Frau fährt so einen komischen Beachcruiser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2013)

Fully, Fully, Lefty....


----------



## xmaxle (14. September 2013)

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt: Beide Weltklasse

http://instagram.com/p/ePdkZkiSFZ/#


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2013)

650b fuhr er schon 2012...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (14. September 2013)

Habe gerade nocch die letzte Runde geschaut, weil ich vorhin los musste. War für mich das beste Rennnen dieses Jahr. Lange nicht mehr so mitgefiebert.


----------



## xmaxle (14. September 2013)

Wobei Jaros Sattelstellung ja nommal ein Highlight für sich war.


----------



## maddda (14. September 2013)

Wenn er speedneedle fahren würde säh es gar nicht so komisch aus...aber das Rennen war ja wiedermal der hammer 

Hab eben erstmal das Fuji schomma auf 1x10 fürs 24h Rennen nächstes WE umgebaut. Sieht ganz gut aus mit der E13 führung, schön cleanJez muss nurnoch der vernünftige -17 Grad vorbau wieder dran


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Wieder solo? 
Morgen!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Hab auch 39T Mono. Musste aber tricksen. XX-Kurbel verträgt sich eigentlich nicht mit SuperstarXCX


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

So,.. Rennen gebaut. Hammer antritt von jaro!
Lukas fand es auch gut. Vor allem die double im Fun Park

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Wie geil der Schurter am Jaro vorbeigeflogen ist 
Da kommt man sich bestimmt vor wie im falschen Film!


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wieder solo?
> Morgen!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4



Nee zwei Wochen später wäre das ne Nummer zu krassFahre 8er mit Marcel zusammen. Solo mit Einfachkb würde ich auch net durchstehen, am Ring bin ich 36/22 gefahren mit 11-36Kassette


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

ok,... dachte schon, jetzt ist er voellig durchgedreht


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

Nene einmal im Jahr reicht mir das, freu mich auch endlich mal wieder Gas geben zu dürfen


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Heckenschere, Kettensäge, Schretter.....Verletzungszeit


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok,... dachte schon, jetzt ist er voellig durchgedreht


 hab ich mir auch gedacht......


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

was meint ihr... sind die roten esi voellig doof?





aber ich hatte kein bock mehr auf nur schwarz... und der rebound ist rot, sowie das easton logo auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. September 2013)

Nö Sascha, das Rot ist o.k. Ist zwar bissel ein anderes - aber den Schweizer hat dass auch nie gestört!


----------



## Metrum (15. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> Heckenschere, Kettensäge, Schretter.....Verletzungszeit
> 
> hab ich mir auch gedacht......



Zum Sonntag Jens?! Ich glaub da besteht die Verletzungsgefahr mehr durch die Nachbarn!!!


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

Ha grad eben hat jemand meine MZ Abgeholt im moment läufts


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

2,5h aufm Crosser mit den Kollegen gewesen. War ne nette Runde.


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

ICh werd gleich auch noch ne Runde drehen und dann DH WC in der Wdh schauen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Ich hab gleich Mittagessen (ist jetzt bitter nötig - war kurz vor leer) und dann WC und noch ein bisschen Mathe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Gut... vllt mach ich noch die roten kb schrauben rein.
Heute geb ich dem ruecken nomma ruhe. Vllt passt es mit dem kurzen vorbau morgen besser... muss den kack mal in griff bekommen, sonst bringt das beste training nix 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (15. September 2013)

na scheint ja nicht das beste Training zu sein wenn du noch Schwächen hast.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Training kann keine verkackte sitzpos ausgleichen 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (15. September 2013)

rotes kettenblatt von race face...

schmeiss die roten esi drauf. muss ned immer 100% passen...einfach mal bischen farbe dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Ja, ein rotes raceface in 36zaehne kommt im winter vllt auch her. Mit dem 42er ritzel kann ich glaub ich bissle hoeher gehen

Und ja, ich wollte etwas farbe rein bringen! 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Kollegen haben sich neue Disc-Crosser aufgebaut, einer ein Pompetamine SSP und der andere ein OCCP mit Powertap Nabe. 
Beim Ortsschildsprint wohl kurzzeitig mal 1kW getreten


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

> Beim Ortsschildsprint wohl kurzzeitig mal 1kW getreten


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Der pempetamine faehrt sich auch echt super!
Ne powertap/stages/power2max aktion reizt mich auch brontal!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Bin keins der beiden Räder gefahren, aber aussehen tut das schon gut. Fahren kann der Kerl damit auch und das nicht langsamer als ich mit Schaltung.

Powertap fände ich auch geil, allerdings brauchts noch viel außenrum um damit richtig zutrainieren.
Aber ich hatte mir irgendwann schon mal gedacht, dass bei einem vollen Antritt sowas in der Größenordnung von 800W-1000W anliegt, zumindest bei uns nicht Bahnsprintern


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Der popetamine faehert sich super entspannt. Ssp ist auch net doof, aber da ich es als wintertrainingsrad aufgebaut habe habe ich 39/16 gekettet und das ist offroad bei uns in den bergen nicht machbar, aber um im winter in der rheinebene nicht voellig ein zu gehen ist es perfekt. Vor allem mit schutzblech und dynamo lampe 

Wattmessung ist halt kacke... ich brauchte eigentlich ne stages rr kurbel (im winter in den crosser, im sommer ins rennrad). Dazu halt noch ne stages xt kurbel... wobei ich dann wohl auch mal noch ne bb30... jungs das ginge verdammt ins geld!

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ha grad eben hat jemand meine MZ Abgeholt im moment läufts


 Die verkauft man doch nicht.



Meins braucht eine neue Kurbelwelle...irgendwann.


[quoteZum Sonntag Jens?! Ich glaub da besteht die Verletzungsgefahr mehr durch die Nachbarn!!! ][/quote]
Die werden mit einem Bier ruhiggestellt.....außerdem, irgendwann brauchen die auch mal die Säge


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

DIE würde ich auch net verkaufen


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

@ sascha

bunte griffe sind toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Yeah, kommt gut. Nur ein schwarzes Kettenblatt wäre noch schön.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

vorher war nen schwarzes truvativ dran.
da dürfte ein deore oder sowas sein.

sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus. gefällt mir persönlich sogar besser als ein schwarzes.
hätte ich mal ein foto vor dem schaumbad gemacht, da hatte alles eine farbe.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

sucht noch jemand einen gÃ¼nstigen 29er carbonrahmen?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/believe-bikes-frame-carbon-lite-29-disc-white-size-17.html#

auf facebook habe ich zufÃ¤llig noch nen gutscheincode gefunden: RCZFBB

kostet dann 325 â¬.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Für den Artikel gibts keinen Gutscheincode!
Leider 1 1/8" durchgängig, sonst hätte ich direkt bestellt. Schade.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

der code funktioniert. habe es selber ausprobiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Komisch, da steht bei dem Artikel was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

der code wurde bei facebook gepostet.


----------



## xmaxle (15. September 2013)

***The discount code is not available for this product 

*


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

komisch, bei mir gehts.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Wenn die Lackierung nicht so hässlich wäre, könnte ich überlegen die Tapered Reba zu verkaufen und wieder 1 1/8 zu fahren, bis ich ne Lefty habe...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. September 2013)

Servus!

War heute auch unterwegs. War hart nach dem gestrigen 60. Geburtstag meines Vaters.   

91km, 1198hm, 4.04min.  Ist okay für'n Katertag.
 @Marcel  

Schau mal bei Lightinthebox unter Sport.
Die haben günstige Carbonrahmen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2013)

Boar! Hier pisst es wie ab! Ich freu mich schon auf mögen früh

@tt: welches der 3mio Räder war heute dran?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. September 2013)

Naja, es sind z.Zt. 6 Stk. !? - Da gibt es ganz andere User hier...

Es war das Stumpi mit den neuen Gripshifts und den ESIs. Testfahrt.
Die Gripshifts sind super goil!! 
Demnächst kommt noch die 1080er Kassette vom Niner ran und 2 rote Speichen neben das Ventil. Dann passt's !


----------



## Junior97 (15. September 2013)

MArcel wo ist den das Problem mit dem Durchgehenden Steuerrohr ?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

da passt keine tapered gabel rein.


----------



## Junior97 (15. September 2013)

Doch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte mir irgendwann schon mal gedacht, dass bei einem vollen Antritt sowas in der Größenordnung von 800W-1000W anliegt, zumindest bei uns nicht Bahnsprintern



Für Kurzzeitleistungen von 1kw muss man fast gar nicht trainieren. Das schafft eigentlich fast jeder halbwegs gesunde, normale  Mann ohne größere Probleme.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Doch !



mit externer unterer steuersatzschale ...
leider baut das ganze dann etwas zu hoch, wobei die front am 29er ja sowieso schon eher hoch ist.


----------



## Junior97 (15. September 2013)

Hab das am MErida damals gehabt und muss sagen man hat es nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Für Kurzzeitleistungen von 1kw muss man fast gar nicht trainieren. Das schafft eigentlich fast jeder halbwegs gesunde, normale  Mann ohne größere Probleme.



Ist ja auch ziemlich logisch, denn auf dem Rad scheitert es ja nicht an der maximal Leistung sondern an der Ausdauer und die max Kraft trainiert man auf dem Rad auch nicht.



Junior97 schrieb:


> Hab das am MErida damals gehabt und muss sagen man hat es nicht gemerkt.



Aber 7-8mm direkt über der Krone brauche ich wirklich nicht. Grenzt ja schon fast an Pfusch.


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

Eben, das würde ich auch net fahrn...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Hab die letzten Tage immer Besuch bekommen, aber heute endlich mal vor die Linse bekommen:


----------



## maddda (15. September 2013)

Cool! Ein richtiger Meister Lampe


----------



## Metrum (15. September 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2013)

Der Blick....siehst du nicht, das ich gerade fresse....super Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2013)

Manchmal sitzen die auch zu zweit vor meinem Fenster.  Heute hatte ich sogar noch genug Zeit ein großes Objektiv dran zu schrauben.

edit: Man sieht im Auge sogar von wo das Bild gemacht wurde


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. September 2013)

Schönes Motiv und eine super Qualität.  Süß!


----------



## unocz (16. September 2013)

Moin zusammen



Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Metrum (16. September 2013)

Moin Matze und Rest!


----------



## Fezza (16. September 2013)

Guten Morgen!

wieder Montag.... Juhee....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. September 2013)

Moin,

Montag und endlich Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. September 2013)

Maik man liest auf einmal so viel von dirð
Moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits , 
windige, wechselhafte 13Â°C 




> Maik man liest auf einmal so viel von dirð
> Moin


Im Sommer wird auf der Insel das Internet abgeschaltet......damit die Urlauber ihre Ruhe haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

tach... hier ist auch crosser wetter: wind und regen!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. September 2013)

Moin.

Mist, eben erfahren, dass ich das Innenleben meiner Hope Nabe für den XX1 Freilauf komplett tauschen muss. Das ist noch keine EVO. Grrr..


----------



## maddda (16. September 2013)

Morgen!

Mmh sowas is ärgerlich. Lohnt es sich nicht da eher die Nabe zu verkaufen und direkt eine Evo mit XX1 Freilauf zu kaufen?

Warte im moment Sehnsüchtig auf eine Antwort von Tune. Das mit der Nabe nimmt mir noch den letzten Nerv


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

du meisnt du achse? das ist kein stress. musste ich auch fuer den x12 umbau. geht gut. brauchst nur nen satz stecknuesse (aus nem ratschenkasten, damit kann man die lager gut wieder rein kloppen) und nen gummy hammer  BAEM!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. September 2013)

Achse und alle Lager. Die Pressgeschichte kenne ich ja berufsbedingt nur zu gut.
Blöde wegen dem finanziellen Mehraufwand. 
Zerlegen will ich den LRS nicht, da er vor kurzem erst von Felix zurückgekommen ist.
Mal sehen was am Teilepreis geht...
Und den Schlechtwetter FunWorks LRS wollte ich eigentlich nicht in das Niner machen.   Einfacher wäre es..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. September 2013)

tach Onkel wie gehts dir???

naja der Herbst kommt Mann hat wieder Lust und Zeit zum Radeln...nur kein richtiges schlecht Wetterrad

hallooo TT


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

1a sauwetter-bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. September 2013)

Hier hat es heute Nacht/ morgen voll geregnet. Jez is aber Sonne angesagt. Ich warte jez noch bis 5, dann müsste es im Wald auch wieder halbwegs trocken sein


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. September 2013)

schönes Bild Sascha


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2013)

Sascha, hast Du das Gerät Heute schmutzig gemacht?.....dürft Ihr überhaupt noch im Wald fahren .
Und wenn, dann nur mit dem Liegerad.....wegen der Drahtseile in Kopfhöhe
Ich lese gerade....in Mainz Mädchen mit Draht über den Weg an den Armen verletzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

naja... das war net heute und die sache mit den draehten ist net ganz so lustig. ich fahre mittlerweile echt immer vorsichtiger. mit family sollte ich net in so nen sche*** rein rauschen. aber sowas gab es bis jetzt bei uns noch net... aber wenn ich mal einen erwische!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2013)

Ich finde das auch nicht lustig.....bei FB habe ich geschrieben, das die Meldungen nicht bekannt gemacht werden dürfen.....so traut man sich nicht mehr vorne zu fahren. Aber man kann auch nichts gegen die Spinner machen, bei Aldi gibt es gerade für 100EUR eine Infrarotwildkammera. Eigentlich müsste man jeden den man im Wald trifft, die Taschen ausräumen und kontrollieren.


----------



## maddda (16. September 2013)

Sowas kann man sogar als Mordversuch interpretieren. Geht gar nicht sowas Man stelle sich nur mal vor, dass das Mädel, was da reingerauscht ist, ein paar Zentimeter kleiner gewesen wäre. dann wärens net die arme gewesen, sondern der Hals


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

thema wechsel, sonst werd ich zum dauer bremser...
also meine gestern bestellten esi sind heute schon raus.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2013)

Geh jetzt erstmal mein 39T 1x9 testen. Sonst muss eben wieder die XT Kurbel dran.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> thema wechsel, sonst werd ich zum dauer bremser...
> also meine gestern bestellten esi sind heute schon raus.


Hoffentlich haste auch Linke und Rechte bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2013)

wohnt jemand von euch in berlin und hat einen crosser?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haste auch Linke und Rechte bestellt



Verdammt! Lol

Sent from my Xperia Pro using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2013)

Heute mal HIIT gefahren. 2x einen Lieblingsberg mit Trail am Ende über die Straße hoch.
Beim zweiten Aufstieg hätte ich meine Lunge schon fast auf dem Asphalt verteilt


----------



## maddda (16. September 2013)

Hab heute auch nomma ne runde Gas gegeben...Eigentlich hatte ich erst überhaupt keinen Bock und musste mich richtig zwingen  auf den Bock zu steigen aber als ich dann losgefahren bin gings richtig gut vorwärts


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2013)

Geht mir auch ab und zu so


----------



## maddda (16. September 2013)

Hab auch manchmal das gegenteil...richtig Bock und wenn ich dann draufsitze geht garnix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2013)

Geil ist das immer wenn es so viel geschneit hat, dass man ans biken gar nicht denken braucht und nach ein paar Wochen das erste mal wieder in den Wald fährt


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2013)

Oja! Das erste mal Kandel dh im Jahr 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (17. September 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits!!!

Ich habe noch Muskelkater vom Umzug, kann kaum gehen 

Kommt wer mit?!






Sie würden mich wohl aus der Reserve locken


----------



## xmaxle (17. September 2013)

Hihi guten Morgen! 

Form steht, jetzt noch Zähneputzen und dann werfe ich zum ersten Mal ein bissle Carbong in die Schale. Trööööt


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Moin!
War schon eine Stunde mitm Hundi unterwegs. Dann gehts noch kurz aufs Rad und dann ist packen angesagt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
sind das oben 3 von eurem 8er Mixtedteam....


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Sicher. Dazu noch Helen Grobert, Barbara Benko, Emily Batty. Sabine Spitz als Zugpferd konnte leider nicht. Deswegen müssen Philipp und ich beide ran


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2013)

Moin Jungs.

4Grad heute morgen. Puuuh!
Am Freitag geht es in den Pfälzer Wald bis So, hoffe es wird wärmer.

Mal ne Frage:
Habe hier eine Alfine SGS700 rumfliegen. Stammt von einem Heckschaden mit Fahrradträger auf der AHK.
Das Bike wurde vorne erwischt und nur der Shifter hat eine Macke.
Sonst i.O.

Ist doch mal gar nicht so übel, oder?
Welche Voraussetzungen muss der Rahmen bei Verwendung der Nabe mitbringen? Klar, Ausfallenden verstellbar oder alternativ einen Spanner montieren. Sonst??  Braucht die Nabe eine Abstützung?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2013)

ne, die knallst du an und gut ist. aber was willst du denn damit?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2013)

Noch unklar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Moin Marco,


> Welche Voraussetzungen muss der Rahmen bei Verwendung der Nabe mitbringen? Klar, Ausfallenden verstellbar oder alternativ einen Spanner montieren. Sonst??  Braucht die Nabe eine Abstützung?


 
Es gibt für verschiedene Ausfallenden auch die passenden Gegenhalter, die werden auf die Achse gesteckt und greifen direkt in die Auchsaufnahme ein und verhindern ein mitdrehen.





Ich habe die.....senkrechtes Ausfallende.....normal MtB


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

So ein Kettenspanner hab ich auch noch am Rad....


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Noch unklar...


Ins Fatty passt sie leider nicht....


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2013)

Moin und guten Appetit 







bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nice, Philipp.
> 
> Ich mache lieber keine Fotos vom Essen hier, sonst sind alle neidisch


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Na denn, zum Wohle....gibt es was zu feiern?


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. September 2013)

[Das Bild ist von vorletztem Samstag]

Was es zu feiern gab? Das Leben einfach


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Sieht aus, als hätte jeder eine Flasche für sich.


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2013)

Aha, da habe ich ja jemand, falls ich Hilfe brauche.. 
Danke Jens!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aha, da habe ich ja jemand, falls ich Hilfe brauche..
> Danke Jens!!


 , alles Flo`s Schulung......aber wenn der Meister noch schläft, muss halt der Lehrling ran...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Gerade Mail bekommen: Abholung durch geopost.uk fÃ¼r Deutschland im Service ist DPD. Beim Versuch da anzurufen habe ich schon 0,60â¬ gekillt. Nach dem man im AuswahlmenÃ¼ eine Taste drÃ¼ckt, bricht die Verbindung ab. So eine verdammte Kacke!


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

-.- Na super!

Bei mir läufts auch besch***** heute Businessmäßig. Die Sattelstütze, die ich am 11 im Bikemarkt verkauft habe ist immernoch nicht bezahlt worden. Mein Rahmen und mein Laufrad werden im Bikemarkt auch mit ignoranz gestraft und R2 hat mein Paket gestern auch nicht rausgeschickt, obwohl ich gestern morgen die Mail bekommen hab, dass das Geld da ist und alles Lieferbar ist. Im oment isses echt noch schlimmer, als wenn das Internet ganz ausgefallen wäre

Achja und von meiner Hinterradnabe bei Tune hab ich auch noch nix gehört...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2013)

Falls ich heute Info vom Kumpel bekomme, gibt's ein kpl. Hinterrad.
Dann wäre mein Hope/CX Ray/Crest von Felix über...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

, verwöhntes Volk , wir mussten nach der Bestellung 10 Jahre auf unser erstes Auto warten.....da wusste man auch nicht wie das dann aussieht.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Wenigstens schreiben die von geopost.uk schnell zurück. Hat mir die deutsche Trackingnr. gegeben und das Formular gemailt, dass zeigt das ich nicht zuhause gewesen bin...

Hallo?! Verarschen kann ich mich selbst. Saß den ganzen Freitag in der Küche und hab gelernt. Mein Hund macht Alarm bei allem was sich der Haustür auf 5m nähert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

Also das is mittlerweile echt lächerlich
Hatte aber auch schonmal nen Postboten, der nicht geklingelt hat und einfach den Zettel durchgeschoben hat.

Das war überigens ein Paket mit nem Akku den ich für Rad am Ring letztes Jahr dringenst gebraucht hätte


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Marco, Dein Link läuft ins Leere..... IM BIKEMARKT ...  --->   KLICK


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Marco, Dein Link läuft ins Leere..... IM BIKEMARKT ...  --->   KLICK



Wieso? Ist doch super für jeden, der mal in seinen eigenen Bikemarkt schauen will. 

Habe heute mal das On One Fatty aus dem Karton gekramt und gleich wieder eingeräumt...Winter kann lieber noch wegbleiben...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Ist irgendwie eine Sackgasse, DPD bestätigt mir die richtige Adresse kann aber auch keine Aussage zum Fahrer machen.


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

Is immer so einer verweist zum anderen und keiner weiß iwas....genau so wie in der Uni
Hab mal nen Handy bei amazon bestellt. Das hing in irgendeiner Hermes station fest. Amazon hat auf die eigene Hermesabteilung verwiesen und die Hermesabteilung auf Amazon selbst, iwann hab ich dann storniert


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie eine Sackgasse, DPD bestätigt mir die richtige Adresse kann aber auch keine Aussage zum Fahrer machen.


Bring den Rahmen selber zur Post und las Dir die Portokosten gut schreiben


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

ICH WILL DENEN RICHTIG EINS AUF DIE NUSS GEBEN!
Es kann nicht sein, dass die da rumpimmeln und weil sie keine Lust auf Suche oder in Zeitstress sind und dann "Kunde nicht anwesend" markieren.

Portokosten Ã¼bernehmen die nur bis 45 Pfund. Leider gibts bei dem Preis keinen der ein Paket nach GB versendet. 
Der Saftladen DPD versichert nur bis 500â¬, DHL auch und das Paket wÃ¤re zu groÃ. Mit GLS hatte ich neulich erst Stress und UPS ist zu teuer.

Bleibt eigentlich wieder nur DPD, die nicht ausreichend versichern, aber immerhin so groÃe Pakete akzeptieren.


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Portokosten übernehmen die nur bis 45 Pfund. Leider gibts bei dem Preis keinen der ein Paket nach GB versendet.



Der Harry kostet doch nur knapp über 500,- und in ein DHL-Paket mit 120*60*60 passt der doch locker rein.

Es gab früher auch mal die Möglichkeit, den Versicherungsbetrag gegen Aufpreis zu erhöhen, vielleicht gibt es das noch (Transportversicherung A + 3,50 EUR war das mal...)


Edit: Hier (je 100,- über 500,- kostet + 1,50 EUR): http://www.dhl.de/de/paket/pakete-versenden/weltweit-versenden/paket.html#wertpaket_international


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Joa, da müsste ich auch erst eine passende Kartonage organisieren. 
Hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust ständig dem Paketdienst hinterher zu rennen.


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Joa, da müsste ich auch erst eine passende Kartonage organisieren.
> Hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust ständig dem Paketdienst hinterher zu rennen.



Ach, einfach nen Cutter nehmen und alles, was zu viel ist abschneiden. Einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass es halbwegs quaderförmig bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Ich könnte denen auch ans Bein pissen. Sperrgutzuschlag und Verischerungszuschlag. Damit bekomme ich die die 45 GBP schon fast voll.


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich könnte denen auch ans Bein pissen. Sperrgutzuschlag und Verischerungszuschlag. Damit bekomme ich die die 45 GBP schon fast voll.



Naja, für die Inkompetenz des Kuriers kann ja On-One nix.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Joa, da müsste ich auch erst eine passende Kartonage organisieren.
> Hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Lust ständig dem Paketdienst hinterher zu rennen.


 
Für`s Porto kannst Du ne Kiste von mir bekommen.....die lagere ich immer zu Hauf auf dem Boden


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Der zuständige bei PX tut mir auch ein wenig leid, allerdings habe ich gegenüber dem Kurier keine handhabe.


----------



## BENDERR (17. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> 4Grad heute morgen. Puuuh!
> Am Freitag geht es in den *Pfälzer Wald* bis So, hoffe es wird wärmer.



servus!
wo gehts denn genau hin?
pfälzer wald is garnich so weit von mir


----------



## InoX (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ICH WILL DENEN RICHTIG EINS AUF DIE NUSS GEBEN!
> Es kann nicht sein, dass die da rumpimmeln und weil sie keine Lust auf Suche oder in Zeitstress sind und dann "Kunde nicht anwesend" markieren.
> 
> Portokosten übernehmen die nur bis 45 Pfund. Leider gibts bei dem Preis keinen der ein Paket nach GB versendet.
> ...



mit DHL habe ich meinen Giantrahmen nach Russland geschickt. hat 30 Euro gekostet. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es dann nach England so viel teurer sein soll.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Bei passendem Karton bin ich schon bei 28â¬ + Versicherungszuschlag.
Ginge bei DPD mit dem Karton den ich schon habe, allerdings sind dir mir gerade unsympathisch.


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

Würde da auch kein Risiko eingehen. Mit DHL hab ich eigentlich noch nie Probs gehabt

Bin gerade dabei das Fuji wieder Rennfertig zu machen. Endlich wieder -17 Grad Vorbau


----------



## InoX (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei passendem Karton bin ich schon bei 28 + Versicherungszuschlag.
> Ginge bei DPD mit dem Karton den ich schon habe, allerdings sind dir mir gerade unsympathisch.



Preis nach Großbritanien laut DHL Seite für ein Paket mit den 120 x 60 x 60 cm und einem Gewicht mit 5 kg liegt bei 17 Euro in der Filiale. Dabei wird eine Haftung bis 500 Euro bei Verlust oder Beschädigung übernommen. Was kostet denn der Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

HÃ¤Ã¤? Wie konnte ich denn bei LÃ¤ndern auÃerhalb der EU GroÃbritannien auswÃ¤hlen?
Muss wohl eine der Kanalinseln angeklickt haben. 

Du hast recht, Online sinds 15â¬ 
Harry liegt bei 533.


----------



## mete (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Der zuständige bei PX tut mir auch ein wenig leid, allerdings habe ich gegenüber dem Kurier keine handhabe.



Vereinbare doch mit denen einfach, dass Du es mit DHL für XX,XX EUR schickst. Dann bist Du auch auf der sicheren Seite, was die Kostenübernahme angeht.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Hatte ich mit denen auch schon mal geklÃ¤rt, Ã¼bernahme bis 45GBP (~53â¬).
Allerdings meinte er, dass es nicht so gut wÃ¤re ein Paket "unter"-versichert zu versenden. Scheint aber doch kein Problem zu sein.

Werde ich nÃ¤chste Woche mal angehen, wenn ich aus Dortmund/Hamburg zurÃ¼ck bin.

@ mete: Dein Packerl ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit denen auch schon mal geklärt, übernahme bis 45GBP (~53).
> Allerdings meinte er, dass es nicht so gut wäre ein Paket "unter"-versichert zu versenden. Scheint aber doch kein Problem zu sein.
> 
> Werde ich nächste Woche mal angehen, wenn ich aus Dortmund/Hamburg zurück bin.
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Das berühmte Licht am Ende des Tunnels? 

Ihr seid so aufmunterd Jungs, danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2013)

gern geschehen 

ist der Weg auch noch so steinig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2013)

@Jens: zum thema r2bike: meine sonntag bestellten griffe sind da

Darum hab ich immer noch den karton vom pompetamine da.
Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2013)

Nja, den "Original"-Karton vom Harry hab ich auch noch. Aber der ist zu große für normalen DHL-Versand.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. September 2013)

R2 bikes


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2013)

soll ich in zukunft deine teile bestellen


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> R2 bikes



Langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass bei denen im mom iwas net stimmt...
Meine Nabe is immernoch net raus obwohl das Geld seit gestern morgen da is. Komischerweise war das wertstellungsdatum der 13.9... Bestätigung kam aber erst gestern und raus is der Krempel halt immernoch nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. September 2013)

sag ich doch. bei wars auch so. bestätigt Geld ist da und nix ausgeliefert die säcke...


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

Mein Vater und ich haben da schon im laufe der zeit für mehrere tausend Sachen bestellt und immer liefs Top, bis auf in der letzten zeit...komisch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> servus!
> wo gehts denn genau hin?
> pfälzer wald is garnich so weit von mir



Moin Benjamin

Glaube das heißt Merzalben oder so...?!
Bikehostel mit Stephan und Dani als Gastwirt.

Gruss


----------



## InoX (17. September 2013)

also bei mir lief r2 letzte Woche auch super flink und gut ab.


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

Mmh vielleicht hab ich einfach nur pech im moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (18. September 2013)

GUTEN MORGEN IHR SCHLAFMÜTZEN!!!

Heute ist ein schöner Tag!! (kaum geschlafen, es pisst und hat keine 10°....


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2013)

ich bin schon seit ner stunde am arbeiten 
dafuer kam ich aber noch trocken zur arbeit. jetzt macht es hier auch wie ab!


----------



## Metrum (18. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bin schon seit ner stunde *am arbeiten *
> dafuer kam ich aber noch trocken zur arbeit. jetzt macht es hier auch wie ab!



Hast du nen neuen Job Sascha? Ich dachte du sitzt nur am Rechner! 

Hier ist auch nur Regen und Grau. 

Moin Männer!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2013)

he! ich bi nschon am programieren wie doof! 
das gute ist, wenn man das resultat einer aenderung haben will mussm an halt mal x-hundert bilder durch simulieren... und das geht halt mal nen moment:


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Morgen Jungs!

VOn R2 hab ich immernoch keine Versandbestätigung.

Hab aber grad mal an Ragley ne mail geschrieben. Mich reitzt dieser Big wig 29er rahmen, das Problem is nur, dass die empfehlen ne 130-150mm gabel nur mit interner unterer Steuersatzschale zu fahren. Bei 44mm Steuerrohr bräuchte ich als ne 1 1/18 Zoll 29er gabel mit 130-150mm. So eine gabel gibt es aber schlichtweg nicht
Hab jetzt mal nachgefragt, ob es auch ratsam ist ne 130mm gabel mit externer Schale zu fahren. Bin mal gespannt wie schnell die antworten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. September 2013)

Moin

jap hier auch gerade alles grau in grau na mal schauen was noch so kommt habe ja frei...........


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Moin Maik, wenn es nicht weiß ist, muss es noch Regen sein

Hat man keine anderen Probleme dann schafft man sich welche zum Lösen......stimmts Philipp


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Stimmt
Naja ich mein das is ja auch im interesse von den Jungs von Ragley. Die sagen da in der beschreibung, dass man da eine Gabel fahren kann, die es schlichtweg nicht gibt.

Mein Vater is in solchen sachen noch heftiger. Letztens hat er an die Firma Liken geschrieben (Die mit dem Toastbrot) und sich beschwert, dass die Verpackung zu schnell einreist...ratet mal wer die Photos machen durfte
Naja 1-2 Wochen später kam ein paket mit einem Brief, einem Bortmesser und zwei Topflappen, als entschuldigung zurückIn dem Breif stand, dass sie gerade die Verpeckungen neu abstimmen und sich die Kritik zu herzen genommen haben


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Aaaah, ich verstehe.....Du willst ein paar Biketeile abfassen

Aber Deinem Vater hätte ich auch was geschickt.......er hat es bestimmt auf seine coole Art rübergebracht.

Vielleicht schickt ihr mir ne Kopie von dem Brief.......so ein Brotmesser kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Muss mal fragen, wo er das abgespeichert hat, das Messer is echt gut

BTW hab jez endlich a paar bilder von Rad am RIng:
Vor dem Regen:
















Nacht:








Regen:












Ein paar schmerzen waren auch inklu:


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Krasse Bilder, krasse Leistung

Ist Dein Vater mit dem 8er auch gut durchgekommen?


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Danke

Jup die Jungs sind auch gut durchgekommen und planen schon das nächste Jahr


----------



## onkel_doc (18. September 2013)

super bilder!!!



Noch an alle!!!!

Ich such noch ne 120mm federgabel mit 11/8 schaft für 29er...

hat einer ein gutes Angebot im netzt gesehen???


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Hallo Jens,
hier kannst Du nochmal Stöbern....da sind viele in deppert
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k977/a81316/xc32tk-29-coil-100-schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k977/a111689/reba-rlt-29-solo-air-100-schwarz.html


120mm.........http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1027/a101659/ts8-r-29-120-fix-15mm-weiss.html


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Grad ne mail von Ragley bekommen:



> Hi Philip.
> 
> Thanks for getting in touch. The spec listing on the website is a little confusing and needs to be clarified however a 130mm for with a tapered steerer/external cup will be absolutely fine and no problem at all.
> 
> ...



Denke mal ich werde den Big Wig dann mit ner 130mm Sektor aufbauen, jez muss ich nur noch ein bisschen sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

SchÃ¶ner Rahmen

*Ragley Bigwig Hardtail Frame Features:*
Â Custom triple butted and heat treated 4130 Chromoly steel â¨
Â CE EN14766 Certifiedâ¨
Â "Three Finger" chainstay bridge is exclusive to Ragley, and allows massive tyre clearance so you can fit 2.4in rubber with massive chainring and tyre clearance. Happy with 36t middle rings and gives resilience to any attempted chainsuck/derailment.
Â Bolt on Cable guides located on the underside of the top tube allow for neat and tidy adaptable routing to suit your set up.â¨
Â Chainstay post mounted post disc brake mount (Max rotor size: 180mm)â¨
Â Taperlite Seattubeâ¨
Â Revised and updated Trail geometry
Â ISCG 05 Tabs 
Â Recommended fork travel: 100/120mm with external bottom cup Â 130/150 with internal bottom cup
Â Max Tyre Size: 2.4Â
Â Rear Spacing: 135mm QR
Â Wheel Size: 29Â

*Ragley Bigwig Hardtail Frame Specifications:*
Â Head Angle: 68.5 Deg
Â Seat Angle: 71 Degâ¨
Â Seatpost: 31.6mmâ¨
Â Seat Collar: 34.9mm
Â Front Derailleur: 34.9mm Top Pull
Â BB Shell: 73mmâ¨
Â Headset: 44mm Standard
Â Colour Options: Black
Â Size Options:  16Â, 18Â or 20Ââ¨Â Weight: 2.74kg (16Â)


sinngemÃ¤Ã stand es ja schon da.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Klar im Prinzip schon, wenn man eine 150er mit internal fahren kann, kannste auch eine 130er mit external fahren, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal nachfragen und sichergehen, hätte ja sein können, dass die noch einen fehler gemacht haben


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Wenn Du bestellst kannst Du mir mal die Dinger mitbestellen
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Triple-Cable-Guide-Kit-Leitungsfuehrung.html


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Die Dinger sind bei Ragley rahmen immer dabei, hab ja schon son teil in 26 zoll hier


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2013)

Cool, dann würde mich das Ragley ja auch irgendwie anfixen


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Hab überigens das Fuji mal 24h 8er ready gemacht:





Edlich wieder richtig racelastig


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind bei Ragley rahmen immer dabei, hab ja schon son teil in 26 zoll hier


 
Also ich soll mir jetzt einen Rahmen bestellen und schicke Dir den dann ohne die Dinger


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Ach ich soll DIR die Dinger bestellen? Jez hab ichs kapiert. Melde mich dann wenn es soweit ist. Bestelle den krempel dann aber vonner Insel


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab überigens das Fuji mal 24h 8er ready gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEHR GEIL!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach ich soll DIR die Dinger bestellen? Jez hab ichs kapiert. Melde mich dann wenn es soweit ist. Bestelle den krempel dann aber vonner Insel


 Juppi, jetzt hat Er´s.....wo Du bestellst ist ja Wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Ich machs auch nochmal GROSS



maddda schrieb:


> Hab überigens das Fuji mal 24h 8er ready gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damit könnte ich nicht fahren.......weil die Bremsen falschrum sind


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Alter Motorradfahrer wa?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2013)

Meinen Stiften habe ich das gleich so gelernt, ohne zu fragen , habe mir eingebildet, das es in Motorradversion besser ist . In der Hoffnung, wenn Sie sich mal ein Motorrad zulegen das Bremsen schon automatisch drin ist......das erhöht die Überlebenschancen


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2013)

Huiuiui, sieht super aus! Welches 24-Stunden-Rennen?


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Wittenborn
So ich bin jez radfahrn Leute


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2013)

Da hast du aber eine ordentliche Reise vor dir für so ein Rennen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den Rennbericht - ich kann mir so gar nicht vorstellen, wie eine Strecke bei SE aussehen könnte.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2013)

Sind nur (flache) Trails bis auf die Wechselzone


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da hast du aber eine ordentliche Reise vor dir für so ein Rennen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den Rennbericht - ich kann mir so gar nicht vorstellen, wie eine Strecke bei SE aussehen könnte.



Ach wat kein Rennen is zu weit wech...ausserdem fahren Marcel und ich zusammen hin und sind von freitag bis montag da, also von daher alles easy

BTW: Was is SE?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2013)

Meint er Bad Segeberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2013)

Meint er! SE ist das Kennzeichen von Bad Segeberg bzw. dem Landkreis Segeberg.
Das Rennen hatte ich Philipp auch schon vorgeschlagen. Ich wär's auch mitgefahren, aber alleine is doof.

P.S.: Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich gesehen, dass es um Bad Segeberg wohl doch einiges an Wald und ein paar Hügel gibt.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJYcJQMDyEU"]Wittenborn Trails 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2013)

Nabend ihr Kanonen!  

Mensch Philipp, du bist ja noch ein waschechter Jüngling, zumindest auf den Bildern.  

Räume gerade denn Keller auf und morgen gibt's ein Fotoshooting für gebrauchte Teile.  Dann ab in die Bucht..
Eben mal einen Onlinekassensturz gemacht... oje, oje...  Ich muss das Sparschwein füttern. DRINGEND!!

In SE sind doch die Karl May Filmfestspiele, oder bin ich gerade kirre?! Da war ich mal zu Schulzeiten. Lange her..


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> In SE sind doch die Karl May Filmfestspiele, oder bin ich gerade kirre?! Da war ich mal zu Schulzeiten. Lange her..



Korrekt.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

> Nabend ihr Kanonen!
> 
> Mensch Philipp, du bist ja noch ein waschechter Jüngling, zumindest auf den Bildern.
> 
> ...





Boah ich muss auch schauen, dass ich hier krempel wech bekomme, sonst bekomme ich die Kohle für die Trailrakete nie zsm
Mein Rahmen und mein Laufrad wecken im Bikemarkt auch nicht wirklich interesse, zwar total viele Klicks, aber keine einzige anfrage. Von der Tunenabenfront gibts auch nix neues. Mittlerweile ist die seit freitag bei denen. Morgen ruf ich da mal an, weil viel zu reparieren gibts ja net, die is ja einfach schrott und eigentlich müsste ich ne neue bekommen...

Überigens hat R2 meine Nabe immernoch nicht versendet. Morgen frag ich da mal per Mail nach...sehr komisch


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2013)

Ich sollte bei meinen Teilen auch mal eine Preiskorrektur durchführen. Einen Dummen finde ich wohl nicht mehr  Nur beim F2000 gehe ich nicht runter. Bei dem hatte ich nach einem Tag schon mehr Klicks als bei allen anderen nach einigen Wochen... Übermorgen guckt es sich jemand an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Preise nach unten korrigiert hab ich schon, hat aber net viel gebracht
Was wirklich immer schnell wegging waren bei mir Gabeln. Hatte noch nie eine länger als 24h im bikemarkt...


----------



## InoX (18. September 2013)

Musss auch mal noch die Rennradleiche von der Wand nehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2013)

Ich muss mein Rennrad los werden,... Sobald bei meiner Firma, das mit: Fahrrad als Dienstwagen durch ist (googelt mal jobrad).
Dann kommt ein disk crosser her

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Sascha, leider bist Du dann immer später zu Hause 
weil......



 .....Du das Rad nicht findest 
es sei denn Du holst die Zeit wieder auf dem Heimweg raus



[ame="http://vimeo.com/74544670"]KRANKED - E-RIDES V10 Video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2013)

Wenn dann bitte das turbo von specci 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die Sonne scheint mal wieder bei 15°C 

Sascha, hast Recht....das Spezi ist vernünftiger.....


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2013)

hier ist es auch scheee. werde heute mal puenktlich gehen und noch ne kurze runde biken 

die koennten bei mri in der firma echt mal einsichtig werden... ich hab echt bock auf den poison disc crosser mit sram apex und der s700 hydro disc.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Von den Sram Red hydro Disc habe ich gehört, von einem Tourguide in Ösiland, das der Druckpunkt und die Einstellmöglichkeiten so schlecht sein sollen.....er hat es selber ausprobiert. Er würde auf Shimansko warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

Sram halt. Sattel is ja so wies aussieht der von der Elixir, diesem fahrenden dauerdefekt


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Ich war ja nahe dran mir einen Crosser mit der Sram zu holen....warte aber noch auf Shimano.....habe deswegen erstmal Eins mit mech Disc bestellt und rüste dann um . 





Im Moment sind sogar noch 2 zus. Hebel für die Bremse dran.....kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2013)

Die Weichei-Griffe?
Downhill fährt man bitte am Unterlenker


----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

Hab eben bei TUne angerufen.
Meine Nabe is Fertig, hab nen neuen Nabenbody auf Kulanz bzw Garantie (war ja keine zwei Jahre alt) bekommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

....da passt es doch perfekt zu mir......

Wenn, dann am Unterunterlenker


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Von den Sram Red hydro Disc habe ich gehört, von einem Tourguide in Ösiland, das der Druckpunkt und die Einstellmöglichkeiten so schlecht sein sollen.....er hat es selber ausprobiert. Er würde auf Shimansko warten.



naja, von der shimano hab ich auch schon beides gehoert... 
die sram soll halt nen recht spaeten druckpunkt haben (den man auch net verstellen kann). ich mag es aber eh nicht, wenn ich mit 1mm zug das rad blockieren kann. aber probe grabschen werde ich wohl vorher mal 



maddda schrieb:


> Sram halt. Sattel is ja so wies aussieht der von der Elixir, diesem fahrenden dauerdefekt



nicht sooo veralgemeinern. ich hab ne x0 und eine x5sl beide funktionieren seit begin ohne probleme und ich bin zufriedener als mit der xtr. du wirst zu jeder bremse probleme finden,...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja,  aber probe grabschen werde ich wohl vorher mal


 Das ist das Problem hier in der Provinz......ich konnte noch nicht mal eine mechanische ausprobieren.....gut, das Rad kommt nur auf reichlich 1000 Knöpfe.....da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn es nicht gleich perfekt ist


----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

> nicht sooo veralgemeinern. ich hab ne x0 und eine x5sl beide funktionieren seit begin ohne probleme und ich bin zufriedener als mit der xtr. du wirst zu jeder bremse probleme finden,...



Du bis bis jetzt der einzige, den ich kenne, der mit der BRemse keine Probleme hat....

Hab grad mal ne Mail an R2 geschrieben. Meine Nabe is immernoch nicht raus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2013)

naja. vllt hoert man einfach nur, die die sie einfach fahren nicht motzen. 
geh in ein krankenhaus -> siehst du kranke!

ich muss ja eh noch warten...aber ich denke auch das ich das s700 experiment wage. ist nicht wirklich teuerer als bb7 und wenn sie nix taugt kann ich ja noch immer auf bb7 wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

Bis jetzt hat sich jeder Trainingskollege(der sie hatte) von mir über das Teil aufgeregt. Sind jez keine internetmeinungen, die ich iwo gelesen hab....
Wenn du damit zufrieden bist is doch alles gut


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2013)

Nja, ich musste bei meiner XX mal das Innenleben des Hebels tauschen. Weiß aber auch nicht genau was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat.
Im Moment habe ich eine Elixir 5, eine Elixir Mag Cr und eine XX im Betrieb. Alle stressfrei und das "Bremsgefühl" ist auch immer gleich.
Richtig böse packt allerdings auch meine BB5 am Crosser


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Fahrt mal wieder so eine alte Candilever.........dagegen ist jede hydr.....teilweise auch mech. Scheibenbremse Spitze ....
aber zankt Euch ruhig weiter


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2013)

Doch sicher, bin ich über ein Jahr am Crosser mit wabbeliger sub 400g Gabel gefahren.
Bin froh gewechselt zu haben


----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

Überigens. Das Race Around Ireland geht in die heiße Phase bei den Solostartern von der Langstrecke. Strasser hat nur noch knapp 60km vor sich

Livetracking mit Karte gibbet hier:
http://race.blackblox.si/


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Das ist ja interessant ...was es alles gibt.....die ersten 5 sind im Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2013)

danke noch für die links JensIII...

sind bischen teuer die dinger aber hab schon was gefunden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

, es ist aber auch nicht leicht 120mm ohne deppert und noch preiswert zu finden .....29er


----------



## maddda (19. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant ...was es alles gibt.....die ersten 5 sind im Ziel.



Das sind aber Teams und Leute von der Kurzstrecke (1100km )


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Ich hab es auch "schon" gemerkt.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2013)

Der Besuch bei Decathlon in Kley war nicht so prickelnd. Hab nur die große Standluftpumpe und Knielinge gefunden. Die Kartuschen waren leer und Regenhosen ausverkauft. Shorts hatten sie auch keine da.

Wollte ja nicht zum nächst größeren Decathlon in Dortmund Aplerbeck fahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2013)

Bikediscount ist doch auch in der Nähe von Dortmund, die haben doch auch Klamotten.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2013)

Bike-Discount ist in Grafschaft und Bonn.
Ich hab hier im Moment kein Auto, komme also nicht so weit rum. Außerdem morgen Klausur, da will ich nicht unnötig viel Zeit mit rumfahren verbringen.


----------



## InoX (20. September 2013)

Moin Jungs,

muss erstmal an meinem Rad basteln. Mir ist gestern beim Ampelantritt die Kette runtergesprungen und seit dem haut irgendetwas gar nicht mehr mit meiner Schaltung hin. Direkt danach hatte ich einen Gang komplett Leerweg und musst dann erstmal den Bowdenzug nachziehen. Die Schaltung ließ sich dann auch über die gesame Tour nicht mehr einstellen. Schaltet immer von alleine. Hoffentlich ist nicht das Schaltauge verbogen oder son Mist.
Dann hats noch den einen neuen Griff ordentlich angeschlagen, mein Linkerschalthebel ist defekt (da verklemmt sich der silberne lange Hebel am schwarzen und kommt nicht mehr zurück), Tunevorbauschrauben sind zerkratzt und ein Armling ist kaputt. 

tolle Wurst...


----------



## Metrum (20. September 2013)

Ach Mist! 

Naja, wenigstens ist Bastelwetter und ich drück die Daumen dass es nicht zu arg ist!

Moin zusammen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2013)

hoert sich net so drall an :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. September 2013)

Also den ollen Schalthebel habe ich jetzt wieder gerade gebogen. Jetzt weiß ich auch wozu diese ewig langen neumodischen Lenker sind. Die geben in der Werkstatt einen super hebel ab.
Der Trigger lässt sich allerdings nicht mehr auf zweifach stellen. Dieses Schräubchen zu Verstellung rastet nicht mehr auf zweifach ein.
Hab den Umwerfer jetzt noch etwas tiefer gesetzt und wie früher mit dem Endanschlag begrenzt. Das geht für zweifach ja auch.

Die Schaltung verstehe ich aber immernoch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
klingt nach Abflug über den Lenker.....ev. ist auch der Bowdenzug geknickt.
Hast Du Zuschauer gehabt? So ein Leertritt ist immer ein übles Ding außer man sitzt.


----------



## maddda (20. September 2013)

Moin


@ Philipp

Mist, aber sowas passiert halt. Wenns dich tröstet: Bei mir is das nen normaler Dienstag

Hast du schonmal geschaut, ob das schaltwerk an sich etwas verbogen ist, sprich die Führungsrolle schief steht?
Was auch noch sein könnte, ist, dass ein kettenglied verbogen oder iwe festgedrückt wurde. Schau mal ob alle Kettenglieder wirklich gängig sind


----------



## InoX (20. September 2013)

Ja stimmt, Ich bin voll über den Lenker und ab auf den Asphalt. Deswegen sind auch die Armaturen alle von oben zerkratzt. Das Rad wird sich wohl überschlagen haben.

Als Zuschauer hatte ich eine junge, ziemlich hübsche Mutter mit Kind. Sie hat in voller Panik ihr Kind stehen lassen und ist zur mir hin und fragte ob alle ok sei und hat dann fast im Alleingang die Kette wieder aufgelegt. Die war ganz besorgt. Das Kind stand 5 m weiter und hat mich angestarrt.

Der Autofahrer der hinter mir losgefahren ist, ist einfach einen Bogen um mich rum gefahren und dann schnell weg. Natürlich in nem dicken neuen Benz. 
Aber ich hatte ja die Frau...

Kettenglieder sind gängig und auch gerade. Kette und Kassette sind auch nagelneu. Am Verschleiß kanns also nicht liegen. Schaltwerk muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2013)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (20. September 2013)

Moin marcel

Viel Glück gleich bei der Klausur!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2013)

Danke, hab ja noch 4 Stunden bis dahin und der Abwasch wartet noch auf mich


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2013)

arg... superman ueber den lenker ist immer haesslich


----------



## Metrum (20. September 2013)

Das einzig Positive daran ist dass es so schnell geht und man gar nichts mitbekommt, wenn man übern Lenker absteigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das einzig Positive daran ist dass es so schnell geht und man gar nichts mitbekommt, wenn man übern Lenker absteigt.



das stimmt.


----------



## maddda (20. September 2013)

Wie der dabei noch labern kann is mir unbegreiflich :
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Course-Preview-Leogang-DH-World-Cup-2013.html

Scheint nochmal nen spannendes Rennen zu werden


----------



## onkel_doc (20. September 2013)

ironbike Einsiedeln Team rang 6 2012...ein kleines filmli gefällig...

wird dieses jahr nix mit dem Podium...

ab 08:41 min...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx8QUFzx-78"]16. Iron Bike Race Einsiedeln, Zieleinfahrt, Film 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## InoX (20. September 2013)

irgenwie seh ich immer nur dass du deine Freundin schiebst...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

Musst Du Dein Mädchen immer so quälen ......jetzt weiß ich auch warum du einen starken Ellenbogen brauchst


----------



## maddda (20. September 2013)

So jez gehts gleich los. Erstmal ncah Dortmund Marcel abholen und dann nach Wittenborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2013)

Haut rein jungs! Ich werde am woe nur trainieren und versuchen das epic eingestellt zu bekommen... vllt kann ich ja doch noch bei der marathon dm starten...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2013)

Ich würde bei dem perfekten Wetter einfach gerne biken  -.-


----------



## InoX (20. September 2013)

Mit der Schaltung bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. die will nicht. Scheint aes ganz zu sein aber es läuft nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (20. September 2013)

zuschlagen jungs!!!!! wer was schönes möchte aus stahl...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item565b515398


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2013)

Da hatte Philipp zumindest keine Schaltungsprobleme mehr

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (20. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da hatte Philipp zumindest keine Schaltungsprobleme mehr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Hi hi hi


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Mit der Schaltung bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. die will nicht. Scheint aes ganz zu sein aber es läuft nicht


Wenn Du nicht weiter kommst.....beschreib uns nochmal was die Schaltung wie, wo, was macht. Ob sie vorn oder hinten spinnt. Ist die Spur noch i.O., oder ist der Rahmen/ das Schaltauge verzogen? (Lange gerade Latte seitlich an VR u. HR gehalten ).
Innenlager kein seitliches Spiel.
Bowdenzug nicht an einer Stelle geknickt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2013)

Grüsse aus der Pfalz. Sind heute den Rodalbener Felsenweg gefahren. 44km nur Singletrail. Hammer!!!
Der Bekannte, der mein BeOne gekauft hat, hat sich abgeledert und der Shifter hat den Rahmen zerschossen. Rahmen Tot!!  Schade drum...
Sitzen gerade bei Flammkuchen und Rotwein..


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2013)

Nabend Marco, lasst es Euch gut gehen.....hast Du dem Bekannten nicht gesagt, das man das Hebel... und Bremszeugs nicht so am Lenker anknallt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2013)

Doch, aber naja...

Danke! Werden wir haben... 

Merke den Rotwein, puuuuh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
den 24stundlern viel Erfolg......mind. 5. Platz ,
und dem Rest ein trockenes WE ......und keine dicke Birne (TT)


----------



## InoX (21. September 2013)

Moin Mädels.


----------



## Metrum (21. September 2013)

Moin Philipp und Männer!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2013)

taaach! gleich gehts schreddern und die sonne scheint ))


----------



## onkel_doc (21. September 2013)

sonne schein perfektes rennwetter...gleich gehts nach einsiedeln...ironbike race

der kleine startet heute und morgen mein knuffi 77km stöhn...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2013)

Hier war es auc,h toll! >2h trails und morgen mehr!
Das beste: KEINE RUECKENSCHMERZEN
!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (21. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier war es auc,h toll! >2h trails und morgen mehr!
> Das beste: KEINE RUECKENSCHMERZEN
> !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



Suoer!!

hast etwas an der Position geändert?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2013)

Sattel weiter zurück und 1cm kürzere vorbau mit nur -6 anstatt -17 grad. Morgen aber nochmal länger testen....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (21. September 2013)

@Sasche das hört sich doch mal gut an!


Wir liegen momentan auf Platz 1 bei den Herren 8ern und holen pro Stunde ca. Eine runde Vorsprung (3,5 km....70hm) raus. Läuft also ziemlich gut
Leider habe ich hier nur Edge und das auch nur mit Glück-.-  kann deswegen leider keine photos usw hochladen.
Die Strecke ist aber der Hammer und eine goprovideo ist auch schon im Kasten wird also wieder einiges zu gucken geben, wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. September 2013)

@Sasche das hört sich doch mal gut an!


Wir liegen momentan auf Platz 1 bei den Herren 8ern und holen pro Stunde ca. Eine runde Vorsprung (3,5 km....70hm) raus. Läuft also ziemlich gut
Leider habe ich hier nur Edge und das auch nur mit Glück-.-  kann deswegen leider keine photos usw hochladen.
Die Strecke ist aber der Hammer und eine goprovideo ist auch schon im Kasten wird also wieder einiges zu gucken geben, wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> @_Sasch_e das hört sich doch mal gut an!
> 
> 
> Wir liegen momentan auf Platz 1 bei den Herren 8ern und holen pro Stunde ca. Eine runde Vorsprung (3,5 km....70hm) raus. Läuft also ziemlich gut
> ...


Weiter so


----------



## Metrum (22. September 2013)

Moin Männer, wählen nicht vergessen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2013)

Sehr gut! Weiter machen!

boar ist das zum kotzen! die ganze woche sche*** wetter. und jetzt wo top wetter ist, hat mich mein kleiner angesteckt und ich fuehl mich matschig -> kein biken heute 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (22. September 2013)

Hab per Briefwahl gewählt

Haben überigens das Rennen gewonnen in der 8er Männer Wertung. Dann hatten wir noch die schnellste runde (nicht ich), einen Pokal für die weiteste Anreise von nem Kollegen gabs auch noch, Overall hätten wir's auch gewonnen, aber Sonne Wertung gibt's leider nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2013)

Fettes Gz!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. September 2013)

Super Erfolge Philipp!!!


----------



## zweikreise (22. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab per Briefwahl gewählt
> 
> Haben überigens das Rennen gewonnen in der 8er Männer Wertung. Dann hatten wir noch die schnellste runde (nicht ich), einen Pokal für die weiteste Anreise von nem Kollegen gabs auch noch, Overall hätten wir's auch gewonnen, aber Sonne Wertung gibt's leider nicht



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tolle Leistung


----------



## maddda (22. September 2013)

Danke euch!!!
Diese Nacht schlafen Marcel und ich noch bei Teamkollegen in Hamburg 400km Rückfahrt wären mit 2h Schlaf einfach nicht machbar gewesen
Goprovideo ist auch gut geworden, haben schomma reingeguckt


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2013)

Super gemacht Jungs

Wir waren bei dem schönen Wetter auch unterwegs, 25Kg Zusatzgewicht im Schlepp (traillastige Testfahrt).......fährt sich aber trotzdem perfekt. Selbst beim straffen Bremsen in einer Kurve schiebt der Hänger uns nicht raus.



....mit "ausgezogenen Felgen"


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

mooorgen! feinster sonneaufgang hier im buero... gerade schaut sie ueber den kandel


----------



## Fezza (23. September 2013)

Guten Morgen!!!

Ich sehe über die Dächer einen blauen Himmel und herrlich beleuchtete Berghänge!!! heute muss das Bike eine Feierabendrunde mit mir machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

ich hab nur den ssp crosser dabei. muss nachher noch den singletrailer abholen (abartiges lager spiel am hinterrad).


----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2013)

moin ihr arbeitsnasen...

vor dem mittag noch in die physio und dann geht's ab in die höhe heute...bärenfalle ist angesagt. werde da aber dann sicher bischen laufen müssen wegen meinem arm. 

aber die ist heute einfach fällig...

morgen geht's ev auf die frutt...

ich geniesse gerade das schöne wetter


----------



## Fezza (23. September 2013)

Recht so Jens!!! gib alles, pass aber auf deinen Arm auf!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist das Wetter auch noch erträglich.


Also ist beim Singletrailer die Radaufnahme auch so klapprig wie beim Lastenhänger, ich muss das mal beobachten......vielleicht werde ich die Achse mit einer Innenhülse und Schraubachse( wenn es irgendwie geht) umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Recht so Jens!!! gib alles, pass aber auf deinen Arm auf!!!!


Er fährt doch mit dem Einrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

gerade mit tout-terrain telefoniert. ist halt systembedingt. ich bekomm wohl ne neue achse... sie sind aber auch schon am ueber eine schraubachse nachdenken... ich hab mal ne lefty aufname in raum geworfen


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2013)

, wo wir wieder beim Thema sind.....aber die Achse ist wirklich ein bisschen dürftig .
Was mich auch etwas stört ist der beschränkte Wendekreis, mehr als 90° ist mit der Kupplung nicht drin....beim Tandem nicht so das Problem, aber Solo muss man aufpassen. Mir hat es beim ersten Test gleich mal die Sattelstütze beim Kreisen auf dem Hof verdreht .


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

das ist beim singletrailer kein thema. ich hab eher das problem: wenn ich drops runter gehe stoesst mein hitnerrad gegen die deichsel. muss immer bissle "schraeg droppen"... aber passt scho


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2013)

Da musst Du schneller fahren....nur fliegen ist schöner 
Weiß deine Frau eigentlich wo Du mit Sohnemann runterfährst....darfst Du das


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

solange er es gut findet


----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2013)

heute endlich mal wieder mein grosses ross ausgeführt und was ist...zu bemerkt, dass der tune komm vor bei der Verbindung rail-satteldecke gebrochen ist

iw hab ich keine guten erfshrungen mit tune...ausser mit den speedys...

mal schaun was rausspringt...

4h unterwgs auf 1700m.ü.M und 1300hm abgespuhlt...

bei grandiosem sonnenschein


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

Für den trailer gab es ne neue Achse.

Hört sich gut an Jens.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2013)

jup foddos im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (23. September 2013)

Herrlich Jens!!! Freut mich!!! Das mit dem Sofa ist doof, aber bist wohl nicht der Erste....

War soeben auch kurz draussen.... Gratweg.... Bilder bald in meinem Album


----------



## xmaxle (23. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> heute endlich mal wieder mein grosses ross ausgeführt und was ist...zu bemerkt, dass der tune komm vor bei der Verbindung rail-satteldecke gebrochen ist


 
Als angehender Hobbycarbonpanscher würd ich mich über ein Foto per PM freuen. 

Ansonsten ists erstaunlich, was schon alles auf den Trails mit dieser Gurkengruppe XX1 unterwegs ist. Unglaublich. Und vor allem unfassbar, wie die damit auf den längeren Geraden stehen bleiben müssen. Gutes geglücktes Marketingexperiment !


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

Ich sag es ja immer: ist nix für jeden. Wer auf unter 34z runter muss sollte es besser lassen (OK es ging Nähmaschinen, die im xc auch ein 32er fahren können...) aber wenn ich z.b. im xx1 diys thread sie ganzem 28 und 30 Zähne Fahrer sehe...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (23. September 2013)

Nabend Leute ich bin auch wieder zu Hause.

Sind heute dann noch mit unserem Kollegen dann noch ne Runde in den Harburger Bergen in Hamburg gefahren, waren zwar schon gut Müde nach dem 24h Rennen, aber da wir schonmal da waren haben wir uns das dann net nehmen lassen, da oben gibbet echt verdammt geile und vor allem seeehr flowige Trails

Die Rückfahrt war aber verdammt lang. Immerhin hatte ich jetzt ca. 380km auffer Uhr und ich bin jez auch fertig wie Bolle


----------



## Fezza (24. September 2013)

Guten  Morgen Jungs!!!

gestern hat mich eine Wanderin angesprochen, wieso ich mein Handy zum knipsen dabei hätte, man müsse die Landschaft im Herzen mittragen....

...weil ich morgen im Büro nicht mehr ins Herz sehen kann....


----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Glückwunsch zum Sieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2013)

Durch Philipps Kommentar habe ich jetzt auch erst wieder daran gedacht... Glückwunsch zum Sieg!  Wie war die Strecke?


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Danke! Strecke war der Hammer!
Der Trailanteil war extrem hoch und es wurden immerhin laut meinem Garmin 66hm auf 3,5 km verteilt
Hab ja auch nen onboardvideo gemacht, das kommt dann die Tage, dann kannste dir die Strecke mal anschauen


----------



## Metrum (24. September 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Seeehr schönes Bild da oben! 
Das Wetter hätte ich auch gern. Aber nein - ich habe stattdessen richtig den Rotz bekommen. 


P.S. Immerhin scheint jeder vierte Student zu lernen - oder schläft der nur noch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke! Strecke war der Hammer!
> Der Trailanteil war extrem hoch und es wurden immerhin laut meinem Garmin 66hm auf 3,5 km verteilt
> Hab ja auch nen onboardvideo gemacht, das kommt dann die Tage, dann kannste dir die Strecke mal anschauen



Ja, würde ich gerne sehen. Wie viele Runden ist jeder Fahrer immer gefahren?


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Kannst ja mal unter 8er Herren schauen da stehen auch Rundenzeiten usw

http://my4.raceresult.com/details/r...gebnislisten|TEAM EVENT Presenter&format=view
Bei uns waren es zwischen 15 und 19..Der eine der nur 12 gefahren ist musste am Samstag noch weg, weil der noch arbeiten musste

EDIT: Der Sebastian ist selbstverständlich nicht erst 13, is wohl irgendein Fehler^^


----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

Seit wann heißt Marcel denn Alexander?

war ja doch ein recht kleines Event.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Seit wann heißt Marcel denn Alexander?
> 
> war ja doch ein recht kleines Event.



Nicht so laut, war nicht beim BDR gemeldet das Event.

Ich bin noch völlig tot und bekomme gar nichts mehr runter. Geschlafen habe ich wieder fast gar nicht. Musste Nachts ständig zum Klo und ich fühle mich wie gerädert.

War aber wirklich eine geile Strecke und ich habe mal wieder mit den meisten Runden den Vogel abgeschossen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2013)

SO muss das auch sein! 

ich war nach nem 4er mal so am ende, das man den pavillion in dem ich gepennt habe abgebaut hat, ohne das ich aufgewacht bin 

ok,... nach meiner letzten runde bin ich auch kollabiert und nur mein dad konnte den italienern mit haenden und fuessen klar machen, das sie mich net ins krankenahuse fahren muessen.

Aber das ist doch das schoene am 24h im team: man kann sich so herrlich das hirn ausknipsen!


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Jau marcels letzt runde war richtig Böse. Er is auf mich gewechselt und hatte sich da schon voll aus dem Leben gefahren. Dann bin ich leicht gestürzt und konnte die runde net zuende fahren, weil sich die Kette total verdreht hatte-.- Also musste er zwei minuten später mal eben noch wieder einspringen


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2013)

In der Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag hatte ich Halus von der Strecke wenn ich aufgewacht bin oder hab vom Rennen geträumt.

Richtig fies war kurz vor Ende mein letzter Stint (immer 2 Runden da nur 3,7km). Ich hab mir noch mal richtig die Kante gegeben und bin total fertig nach dem Wechsel mit Philipp ins Fahrerlager. Gerade den Helm weggelegt und Trikot ausgezogen, kommt Philipp ohne Rad ins Fahrerlager: "Schei$$e, meine Kette ist verreckt, irgendwer muss einspringen."

Ich war leider der Einzige halbwegs Fahrbereite und durfte für Philipp wieder einsteigen und hab mich dann so wirklich aus dem Leben gefahren (sehr zur Freude des 4er Mixed Teams die noch in der selben Runde wie wir waren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits , 



> nach meiner letzten runde bin ich auch kollabiert





> Ich bin noch völlig tot und bekomme gar nichts mehr runter





> ich bin jez auch fertig wie Bolle


Ihr könnt Hobbys haben......

Sascha, war nur die Steckachse vom Trailer defekt oder auch die Achsaufnahme?....der Tausch ging aber schön schnell

Hallo HU, schöne Landschaft....gewöhnst Du deine Lampe langsam an längere, herbstliche Ausfahrten


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

> Ihr könnt Hobbys haben......



Das is doch das schöne am Rennenfahren, wer danach noch gehen kann hat was flasch gemacht


----------



## Fezza (24. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte gestern so schnell wie möglich aufs Bike, da war ich zu faul, sie zu demontieren.... falls etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert wäre, hätte ich wenigstens Licht gehabt 

Nach der Runde musste die Lampe weg, musste der Kuhsch..e mit dem Schlauch zu Leibe rücken


----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch das schoene am 24h im team: man kann sich so herrlich das hirn ausknipsen!


----------



## BENDERR (24. September 2013)

moin!
welche lampe ist das denn? die cree xml t6?
freunde mich langsam auch mit dem gedanken an vl im winter 1x pro woche im dunkeln zu fahren und suche noch eine (ins studentenbudget) passende lampe.. also wer tipps hat.. immer her damit 

ach.. und glückwunsch an die 24h fahrer


----------



## Fezza (24. September 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> moin!
> welche lampe ist das denn? die cree xml t6?
> freunde mich langsam auch mit dem gedanken an vl im winter 1x pro woche im dunkeln zu fahren und suche noch eine (ins studentenbudget) passende lampe.. also wer tipps hat.. immer her damit
> 
> ach.. und glückwunsch an die 24h fahrer



Das ist eine Ugoe...

http://german.alibaba.com/product-g...bicycle-lamps-ce-rohs-ul-str--1128732512.html

die hier


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oja... und das erschreckende: es macht spass 

es wurde nur die achse getauscht. die hatte wohl etwas untermaas. schnell? klar, die sind ja auch ziemlich genau, zwischen wo ich wohn und wo ich arbeite. kenne auch 2 leute die da arbeiten. 

ich werde heute mittag auch ne runde mit lampe drehen. wollte heute morgen um halb7 einfach net ohne fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is doch das schöne am Rennenfahren, wer danach noch gehen kann hat was flasch gemacht


, sei denn Er muss nach dem Rennen noch selber nach Hause fahren, so wie ich immer . Meine Frau traut sich leider nicht auf den Benz.



Fezza schrieb:


> Wollte gestern so schnell wie möglich aufs Bike, da war ich zu faul, sie zu demontieren.... falls etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert wäre, hätte ich wenigstens Licht gehabt
> 
> Nach der Runde musste die Lampe weg, musste der Kuhsch..e mit dem Schlauch zu Leibe rücken


 
Ab jetzt ist Lampe Pflicht wenn man erst Spät losfährt .....sicher ist sicher...

, so eine Almenlandschaft hat auch Kehrseiten.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> , sei denn Er muss nach dem Rennen noch selber nach Hause fahren, so wie ich immer . Meine Frau traut sich leider nicht auf den Benz.



Die knappe Stunde von Wittenborn nach Hamburg war auch schon hart, einen Energydrink hat mir da auch gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2013)

Achso, jeder ist immer 2 Runden gefahren (so war die Frage auf der letzten Seite eigentlich gemeint). Tatsächlich sehr klein das Rennen.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2013)

Ja genau so haben wir das gemacht.
Nachts dann aber immer 2er Teams die dann abwechselnd eine Runde fahren und das dann drei Mal.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Hab gerade das Video ferit geschnitten usw.
Dann eben das Projet als AVI in 1280x iwas exportiert, bams 26,6GB für 10 min 

Jez exportier ich das mal etwas kleiner, mal sehen, ob ich dann auf eine halbwegs uploadbare größe komme...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gerade das Video ferit geschnitten usw.
> Dann eben das Projet als AVI in 1280x iwas exportiert, bams 26,6GB für 10 min
> 
> Jez exportier ich das mal etwas kleiner, mal sehen, ob ich dann auf eine halbwegs uploadbare größe komme...


wird wohl ein 4D-Film


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

So als MPEG in 720 x iwas auf 481 mb bekommen. Für Youtube reicht die quali allemal, wenn mein keinen 3meter Flatscreen benutzt
In ca. 2 Stunden is das Hochgeladen, wenn dann youtube schnell ist könnt ihr es heute nammitach anschauen


----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

Gerade die letzte Botanikklausur geschrieben. Endlich weg der Dreck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2013)

Eben wurde es abgeholt


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2013)

Scho bissle traurig... das in 29zoll und L!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2013)

Ist es!
Da muss wohl ein Maßrahmen aus Titan her 
Naja, was soll's, das F700 fährt sich einfach besser und das ist die Hauptsache. Außerdem will ja der Crosser fertiggestellt werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

Kommt es in gute Hände .....übrigens habe ich ein bissel auf der Crosserseite  rumgekriztelt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2013)

Ich hab bei dem Bild die Sattelstütze erst für einen Baum gehalten


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kommt es in gute Hände



Der Käufer war ein sehr netter Typ, allerdings ist der Rahmen "nur" für seine Frau, wird also vermutlich nicht so bewegt wie bei mir.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> übrigens habe ich ein bissel auf der Crosserseite  rumgekriztelt



Ich habe geantwortet 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dem Bild die Sattelstütze erst für einen Baum gehalten



Stimmt, sieht fast so aus. Da war es dank des Schnees recht matschig.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Jau die Sattelstütze sieht echt so aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2013)

Jipi! Ich hab das gefuehl, das die rueckenuebungen echt was bringen. Nicht nur keine schmerze, sondern auch wesentlich stabiler, sowohl im sitzen als auch im stehen.
TOP!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

Sascha, hast Du einen Trainingsplan?.... könntest ihn ja mal für einen älteren Herrn kopieren.....vielleicht bin ich über den Winter mal nicht so faul und trainiere auch mal den Rücken.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Hab eben mal das Hope HR feddich gemacht.

Hab anscheinend ne scheiß präziese BOR 366 bekommen. Die speichenspannung weicht auf der antriebsseite unter den Speichen nur um unter 5% ab

Was mich allerdings ärgert ist, dass ich eigentlich 291mm statt 290mm speichen brauchen würde um es wirklich perfekt zu machen...Die speichen sitzten etwas tief im nippel, aber als Ottonornmalverbraucher kommt man ja an so nen krempel net ran, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu penibel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. September 2013)

Was macht eigentlich das Video, Philipp?


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Habs nochmal in DVD Qualität exportiert...lädt grad hoch und ist bei 48%Die Quali mit der ichs vorher hochgeladen hatte hat sich bei youtube als grottig rausgestellt. Wenn dann mach ichs vernünftig
Youtube sagt noch 115min


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

Veikko, da müsstest Du bei mir bis Weihnachten warten .
Was macht die Nase.....geht es wieder aufwärts? Bei mir wollte sich auch was einnisten , aber der Schnupfen war anscheinend neu in meiner Gegend....der kannte mich noch nicht ....jetzt ist er bei meiner Frau.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha, hast Du einen Trainingsplan?.... könntest ihn ja mal für einen älteren Herrn kopieren.....vielleicht bin ich über den Winter mal nicht so faul und trainiere auch mal den Rücken.



Nix extremes... einfach ein paar dehn und ein paar kraeftigungsuebungen... aber kauf dir das buch. 10eu die kindle version. Er erklaert auch echt super, was wo her kommt.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2013)

Ist es das hier...
http://www.amazon.de/Das-neue-Rücke...-Gesundheit/dp/3833819278/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_y


----------



## Metrum (24. September 2013)

Mädels, mal ne Frage.
Ich habe meine R1 verkauft, welche super funktionierte. 
Nun meldete sich der Käufer, der sie hier abholte, und meinte erst dass das Gewinde von der Griffweitenverstellung hinüber ist und nun auch noch dass ein Hebel siffen würde. Sprich die Membrane kaputt ist. An selbige müsste ich rankommen wenn ich mit ner Simmerringzange den Deckel rausdrehe -oder? Denke ja.
Nun ist die Frage wo ich so ne beschizzene Membrane herbekomme. Finde nix im Netz. Will den Deal auch nicht rückabwickeln weil ich dann ja statt ner zuvor ganzen ne kaputte Bremse zurückbekommen würde.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2013)

Argh ich hab heute keine Lust mehr leute. Hab eben das HR wieder ausgespeicht. Iwe stimmte die berechnung vom Spokomaten nicht 100%ig.
BRauche wohl 291mm Speichen auf der Antriebsseitesie sassen nicht wirklich gut in den nippeln die dinger und bei so einem Laufrad will ich es richtig machen.
Hab alles nachkontrolliert und ide speicen saßen echt zu tief. Kamen nichtmal an den anfang vom Schlitz im nippel und das deutlich.

Hab jez mal bei Nubuk 291mm Speichen bestellt, hoffe mal die passen vernüftig
Achja das Video is feddich
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV3KdlxPBwQ"]Wittenborn 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## InoX (25. September 2013)

nettes Video. So eine Strecke hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Schade dass die sich alle so kampflos geschlagen geben.


War gestern wegen meiner Schaltung beim Händler. Schaltauge ist doch verbogen. Er versuchts jetzt zu richten aber das Ding ist filigran dass es vermutlich abbrechen wird.
Die einzigen die Das Ding noch haben sind die Jungs von Hibike und bei denen kann ich mich ja irgendwie nicht anmelden. Außerdem kostet das depperte SChaltauge da 25 Euro plus Versand. Dafür dass ich den Rahmen eh bald einmotten wollte ist das verdammt teuer aber nächste Woche steht das letzte Rennen an und ich will das endlich vernünftig schaffen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

guggst du da: schaltaugen-shop
da hab ich auch fuer mein zaboo welche bekommen, nach dem es aus der schweiz net sooo geklappt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. September 2013)

> Schade dass die sich alle so kampflos geschlagen geben.



Naja ich muss sagen in Sachen überholen war das Rennen sehr unkompliziert. Die Jungs haben einfach Platz gemacht, das war super nur die Konkurrenz fehlte ehrlich gesagt etwas. Da waren leider nicht wirklich viele schnelle dabei. Noch ein zweier und ein 4er mixed, die ganz gute Rundenzeiten fuhren


----------



## InoX (25. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> guggst du da: schaltaugen-shop
> da hab ich auch fuer mein zaboo welche bekommen, nach dem es aus der schweiz net sooo geklappt hat



schon gemacht. gibts da auch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2013)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
das Schaltauge wird nicht gleich brechen.

R1 , da habe ich leider keine Ahnung


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Boah ich fühle mich seit 3 Tagen endlich wieder wie ein Mensch.
Bin zwar heute Nacht immernoch 5 Mal verschwitzt aufgewacht und zum Klo gerannt, konnte aber wenigstens meinen Kaffee trinken und das Müsli komplett essen.

Unter Zwang geht vielleicht heute ja das Mittagessen rein...


----------



## Metrum (25. September 2013)

Ich denke du meinst NACH drei Tagen, Marcel!  Und Kaffee ist da das Richtige? Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung.
Wenn ich dran denke was wir in der Lehre so gefeilt haben da kann man sich doch auch ein Schaltauge selber bauen.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2013)

@Veikko

das mit der bremse ist echt scheizze. ist mir ja mit den xo Schalthebeln damals auch so passiert. hab ne funktionierende Sache abgegeben und dann kommt der junge 2 tage später und sagt das gewinde zur Befestigung ist kaputt. kann er ja selbst gemacht haben beim montieren...

ich dem kerl dann einfach 20.- sfr zurückbezahlt und gesagt so und ned anders...Pasta...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Boah ich fühle mich seit 3 Tagen endlich wieder wie ein Mensch.
> Bin zwar heute Nacht immernoch 5 Mal verschwitzt aufgewacht und zum Klo gerannt, konnte aber wenigstens meinen Kaffee trinken und das Müsli komplett essen.
> 
> Unter Zwang geht vielleicht heute ja das Mittagessen rein...



Mmh das hört sich aber nicht gut an Hast du dir beim Renne evtl was eingefangen?

Gute Besserung


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst NACH drei Tagen, Marcel!  Und Kaffee ist da das Richtige? Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung.
> Wenn ich dran denke was wir in der Lehre so gefeilt haben da kann man sich doch auch ein Schaltauge selber bauen.



Hm stimmt, hab heute morgen einem Kollegen ein zweites Mal das Geld für eine Live-Show von Ralph Ruthe überwiesen.
Hab ich extra bei ihm entschuldigt, dass ich das total verbummelt habe und es mir total leid tut. 
Er so: "Was? Wie? Du hast mir das doch letzte Woche beim Pizza essen schon gegeben. Ich glaube du bist echt kaputt." 

 


EDIT: Könnte ich mir von meinem Mitbewohner eingefangen haben, der war letzte Woche so ähnlich drauf wie ich nur nicht so schlimm. Ich denke, dass es durch das Rennen zusätzlich schlimmer geworden ist, obwohl ich erstmal gewohnt die Leistung abrufen konnte. Nur kam die große Klatsche erst 1-2 Tage später.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh das hört sich aber nicht gut an Hast du dir beim Renne evtl was eingefangen?
> 
> Gute Besserung


... Du bist schuld.....Ihr habt den Jungen zu sehr gehetzt.


----------



## InoX (25. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denke was wir in der Lehre so gefeilt haben da kann man sich doch auch ein Schaltauge selber bauen.



Ist aber leider nicht son einfaches was nur von einer Seite dran geschraubt wird.
Das untere der beiden: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ion-Schaltauge-Alu-mit-für-Fusion-Rahmen.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

jungs... gleich wird es im xc thread lustig


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Ohhh ja!

Ich geh erstmal Reifen sortieren. Christian hat mir seinen 26er Raceking Fundus überlassen


----------



## maddda (25. September 2013)

Au jez bin ich auch gespannt!

So langsam fängt es bei ebay an interessant zu werden. Hab gerade den ersten Preisvorschlag für mein Tune VR bekommen...noch etwas niederig, aber so langsam läufts.

Hoffe mal der Krempel geht noch schnell weg, dann wird am Wochenede dick vonner Insel bestellt


----------



## xmaxle (25. September 2013)

Nur Trolle und Aarschkrapfen heute unterwegs. Man weiß garnet wen man zuallerst verprügeln soll.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Arschkrapfen  geil


----------



## Metrum (25. September 2013)

Ich bin von eBay nicht mehr überzeugt. Wenn ich was KAUFE gehts immer sauhoch und wenn ich was VERKAUFE passiert das Gegenteil. Und es schreckt mich auch ab bei nem Bikeverkauf 70 Euro zu zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

count me in!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Bei wertvollem Krempel entweder an gute Kumpels oder aber Bikemarkt mit Selbstabholung.


----------



## xmaxle (25. September 2013)

Die Sache mit dem Gewinde sehe ich übrigens ähnlich. Notfalls lassen die sich nachschneiden. Und die Dichtigkeit... nunja es soll ja Fälle gegeben haben, wo die Bremsen undicht wurden, weil sie von Anfängern so an den Lenker geknallt wurden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Nur Trolle und Aarschkrapfen heute unterwegs. Man weiß garnet wen man zuallerst verprügeln soll.


 
Fang mit mir an, ich bin Heute irgendwie müde und brauch ein bisschen Action.....


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

BDR schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Weser-Ems-Cup 2013 / 2014 in Rheine-Elte  (Röntgenstraße ) werden für alle Klassen die NRW-Meisterschaften am  24.11.2013 im Querfeldein ausgefahren.
> 
> Aus gegebener Veranlassung weisen wir darauf hin, dass für alle anderen  Veranstaltungen an diesem Tag Startverbot für NRW Lizenznehmer besteht.



WTF? Warum dürfte ich an diesem Tag nur Rheine starten? Die haben doch echt einen Schaden, mal abgesehen davon, dass es an dem Tag ohnehin nicht viel interessantes zum Racen gibt (außer andere CX-Rennen).


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es nur einen Kampfrichter


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> WTF? Warum dürfte ich an diesem Tag nur Rheine starten? Die haben doch echt einen Schaden, mal abgesehen davon, dass es an dem Tag ohnehin nicht viel interessantes zum Racen gibt (außer andere CX-Rennen).



weil bei LVM für lizenzfahrer (von dem entsprechenden LV) startverbot bei anderen rennen gilt.
ist überall so.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Das ist mir schon klar, nur ich hätte dazu gern eine sinnvolle Begründung 

Vielleicht will man alles "landesbesten" zusammen bringen?


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2013)

wahrscheinlich.. man hat als lizenzfahrer wohl nicht nur "rechte" sondern anscheinend auch "pflichten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Tony Martin rockt bei der WM im Zeitfahren ganz schön!
Kann man bei Youtube live gucken.


----------



## maddda (25. September 2013)

Bis jetzt habe ich als Marathon und 24h fahrer, der wirklich keine CC Rennen fährt noch keinen Grund gesehen eine Lizenz zulösen traurig aber wahr


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2013)

naja, bei den großen marathons dürftest du dann aus dem 1. block starten.. und DM (nächstes jahr bei uns im saarland!) fahren.. aber sonst hats wirklich keine vorteile..


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

DM nicht in Bad Salzdetfurth?

Philipp fährt doch fast nur Nutrixxion Cup, da gibt es (leider) eine Cup-Wertung mit der die Cup-Fahrer auch in den ersten Startblock kommen.

EDIT: Stimmt, aber nur Marathon. XCO ist für Elite und Masters in Singen am Bodensee


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

Erstens darf man bei jedem Marathon entweder in ersten Bock oder bei kleinen einfach vorne dran stehen (Ausnahme: ****ing Gardasee!!!)
Zweitens ist die DM in Bad Säckingen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Hm?

http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=26856


EDIT: Achso, Singen hat die Dm zurück gegeben und jetzt ist es in Bad Säckingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2013)

Sehen wir?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2013)

jungs, ganz ruhig.. meinte die marathon DM! 
bezogen darauf, dass philipp meinte er fährt fast nur marathon und 24h 

tony martin hat übrigens gerade seinen 3. TT WM titel gesichert 
46s vor wiggins und 48s vor cancellara.. 53er schnitt.. IRRE!!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Habs gesehen, total irre! Im Ziel war ja dann nicht mehr viel von ihm übrig, was anderes hätte ich aber auch nicht erwartet


----------



## Fezza (25. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Habs gesehen, total irre! Im Ziel war ja dann nicht mehr viel von ihm übrig, was anderes hätte ich aber auch nicht erwartet



Habe den Zieleinlauf der top 3 auch gesehen.... 90% von Martin's "Zusammenfallen" war Show... aber der Brillenhersteller wird's danken

Sicherlich Top- (oder "Dope"-) Leistungen


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

Gerade mal die Straße rauf und runter gerollt -> die Schaltprobleme beim Bergamont kamen vom ausgeschlagenen Hinterrad. Schaltet jetzt selbst unter Last in allen Gängen gut und die Kette springt nicht mehr von den Ritzeln. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so wenig so viel ausmacht.


----------



## maddda (25. September 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, bei den großen marathons dürftest du dann aus dem 1. block starten.. und DM (nächstes jahr bei uns im saarland!) fahren.. aber sonst hats wirklich keine vorteile..



Selbst bei den Marathons stehe ich wegen der NRW-Trophy oder wegen ergebnissen vom vorjahr fast immer im ersten  block und DM is net geplant


----------



## InoX (25. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gerade mal die Straße rauf und runter gerollt -> die Schaltprobleme beim Bergamont kamen vom ausgeschlagenen Hinterrad. Schaltet jetzt selbst unter Last in allen Gängen gut und die Kette springt nicht mehr von den Ritzeln. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so wenig so viel ausmacht.



habe ja von meinem blöden Schaltauge auch nichts gesehen aber dafür gemerkt. Schön dass das Bergamont damit wohl wieder fit ist.


----------



## maddda (25. September 2013)

Bin gerade eben auch noch ne Runde gefahren, ging richtig gut und hier isses trocken


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> habe ja von meinem blöden Schaltauge auch nichts gesehen aber dafür gemerkt. Schön dass das Bergamont damit wohl wieder fit ist.



Bin schon irgendwie happy, dass ich weiß woran es lag. Zwei verschiedene Schaltaugen + zwei verschiedene Schaltwerke konnten einfach nicht alle kaputt sein.

Leider ist so eine Nabe teurer als ein Schaltauge, dummerweise irgendwann mal die Endkappen rundgedreht, so komme ich nimmer an die lager ran. Die Endkappen gibts laut Novatec nur mit Achse und das sind ca. 50 (neue Nabe 60).


----------



## xmaxle (26. September 2013)

moinmoin mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (26. September 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits!!

Bin seit gestern etwas angeschlagen

Halsweh, Schleim und Auswurf.... spucke wie ein alter, schlecht eingestellter Verbrennungsmotor


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2013)

morgen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

Mahlzeit! Eigentlich war ich um 9 zum Radfahren verabredet, aber die einstimmige Meinung war, dass wir dank des Wetters zu Hause bleiben. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob mein Rad nach der vorgestrigen Regenfahrt überhaupt noch funktioniert  Wird sich dann morgen früh herausstellen. Dafür könnte ich dann jetzt endlich mal wieder was an meiner Bachelorarbeit machen... Ist ja schließlich in gut 3 Wochen fällig.


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

moin

Warum müssen wir morgen eigentlich so früh fahren? um 9 ist ganz schön zeitig. Da muss ich halb acht aufstehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2013)

suess  ich steh um halb 6 auf und sitzte um kurz nach 6 auf dem rad... aber nur unter der woche. freiwillig tue ich mir das net an


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Warum müssen wir morgen eigentlich so früh fahren? um 9 ist ganz schön zeitig. Da muss ich halb acht aufstehen...



Darf ich dich daran erinnern, wer mich im Sommer *am Wochenende* dazu genötigt hat, um 5 aufzustehen, um Rad fahren zu gehen? 
Morgen muss ich dann auch um 7 aufstehen.
Madame hat noch Urlaub und da ich auch noch frei habe, soll der Rest des Tages noch genutzt werden können, da wir die ganze Woche schon ständig irgendwo hingurken (müssen).
Da wirst du dich doch wohl aufraffen können


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

ok... Bella hat auch frei. Vielleicht sollten wir die beiden einfach verkuppeln. Dann haben wir frei.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

Thomas will wohl mit dem Fatbike kommen. Mal schauen. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich das Rad dann heute noch auf 2-fach umbaue. So für nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

mach mal. Aufs Fatbike bin ich ja mal gespannt. Dann ist er vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

Das hoffe ich auch. Bezweifle ich aber. Ich zitiere: "Freitag dann allerdings mit dem Fatbike, was uns aber nicht riesig bremsen sollte."


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

oh ****... Na vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und mein Schaltauge ist noch krumm.


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

krass, Schimpfwörter wie **** werden ja von alleine in Sternchen umgewandelt. Ist ja eine Diktatur hier...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

Ein Radfahrer fährt ganz gemütlich Schlangenlinien genau vor der Straßenbahn. Der Straßenbahnfahrer flucht und ärgert sich und schließlich lehnt er sich raus und brüllt: "Du hirnloser Depp, du! Kannst denn nicht woanders fahren?!" Darauf der Radfahrer, mit mildem Lächeln: "Ich schon..."

Allen ein nicht verregneten Tag.....


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

hahaha


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> krass, Schimpfwörter wie **** werden ja von alleine in Sternchen umgewandelt. Ist ja eine Diktatur hier...



Man kann die Sache aber auch umgehen 
Scheiße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

fände ich sonst auch ziemlich abgefuckt


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

(Warum wird der Smiley nicht dargestellt, wenn er ohne zusätzlichen Text wie diesen im Beitrag steht?)


----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

war bei Euch was in der Milch?


Polizist hält einen Radfahren an: "Sie fahren im Dunkeln ohne Licht, 5 Euro, Sie haben keinen Kettenschutz 10 Euro, keine Klingel noch mal 5 Euro." Der Radfahrer lacht. "Was gib es denn dabei zu lachen?" meint der Polizist, sagt der Radfahrer: "Gleich komm mein Kumpel, der hat gar kein Fahrrad..."


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2013)

Ein einzelnes Wort aus Großbuchstaben ist auch nicht möglich, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Simmt geht auch net


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Alles sehr verdächtig


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2013)

:d


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2013)

****!
verdammt! stimmt!


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

mein Schaltauge ist wieder grade. Hat mit Einstellung und neuem Zug nen 10er gekostet. Das ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> mein Schaltauge ist wieder grade. Hat mit Einstellung und neuem Zug nen 10er gekostet. Das ist ok.


.....nichts ist da "ok"....das muss man selber hinbekommen  ... aber fairer Preis


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

ja aber ich wollte es nícht abbrechen und hier in der Wohnung ist das immer alles bissel doof. Hab ja nicht mal nen Montageständer. 
Hätte ja auch sein können dass es was anderes ist. Mache ja sonst auch alles selber aber verbiegen dürfen andere.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Zu meiner Schiffsmodellbauzeit habe ich sogar auf dem Stubentisch gedrechselt und natürlich auch ordentlich geschliffen.....
war schon krass, Abends musste meine damalige Freundin immer die Bettdecke ausschütteln und die Späne vom Kopfkissen klopfen .....lustig war dann auch die Lackierphase.....Drogen brauchten wir nicht für ein drehendes Gefühl im Kopf. Naja....jetzt isses meine Frau.


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

hast sie also genug benebelt?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2013)

ein angeheiterter mann und eine frau:

er: man, sind sie häßlich.
sie: sie sind doch betrunken.




er: ja, aber ich bin morgen wieder nüchtern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> hast sie also genug benebelt?


 
So muss es gewesen sein....oder war ich nicht mehr Herr meiner Sinne


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

Ich bin ja für Fotos. Dann können wir, als neutrale und bestens durch Philipp geschulte Gutachter, beurteilen wer da wen benebelt hat.


----------



## xmaxle (26. September 2013)

Bin ich auch dafür


----------



## Metrum (26. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Fotos. Dann können wir, als neutrale und bestens durch Philipp geschulte Gutachter, beurteilen wer da wen benebelt hat.



Du weißt doch wie Jens ausschaut - oder? Brauchst du dann noch ein Bild seiner Frau? Ich denke der Fall ist klar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

....der ist so hässlich, den können se behalten


----------



## Metrum (26. September 2013)

War ja eh nur Spaß Jens - sie findet in ganz Naumburg sicherlich nichts besseres als Dich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Das war ja so ungefähr vor 30 Jahren.....da waren wir noch zwei Schnuggliche. 
Mit Fotos ist es etwas schwieriger.....entweder SW/W auf Papier oder als DIA...wer weiß wo die rumliegen. Das ist auch so eine Sache die Zeit braucht.....sortieren, einscannen, archivieren u.u.u. , damit die Erben mal was zum Lachen haben.


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> War ja eh nur Spaß Jens - sie findet in ganz Naumburg sicherlich nichts besseres als Dich!



Wer verirrt sich auch dahin?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Normal nur Touristen.....aber ich habe mir so Eine Karl-Marx-Städterin in Leipzig zum Studium "angelacht".....damals rannten Alle mit Jesuslatschen und Parka durch die Gegend.....nur ich nicht, eines Tages hatte ich mal von meinem Vater ein Fischgräten-Jacket an. Damit habe ich Sie dann in der Mensa angesprochen.....Ihr Blick sah sehr verwirrt aus....aber es hat funktioniert.....


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

klingt ziemlich schräg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Hab grad mal eben ne alte verranzte slx Kurbel fertig fürs 29er Trail HT Projekt gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Fleißig, fleißig......
aber das ist nicht gut für den Rücken , sei denn es wird verschenkt.


----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Habs schon korrigiert


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2013)

Blasenentzündung... *bitte mehr Schläge in die Magengrube*


----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Argh Marcel was machst du für sachen?
Gute Besserung


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2013)

Hoffentlich ist eure Toilette schalldicht .......Gute Besserung


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2013)

irgendwie kann ich euch net folgen...


----------



## Metrum (26. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich euch net folgen...



Ich denke das spricht in dem Fall für Dich!


----------



## maddda (26. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist eure Toilette schalldicht .......Gute Besserung



Hatte bis jetzt auch nur einmal ne blasenentzündung und da war ich glaube ich 7 oder 8, trotzdem kann ich mich noch ganz genau an die Schmerzen erinnern, wie als würde man Ameisen pinkeln

Hab gerade nen Ebook durchgelesen, wer mal was richtig spannendes mit tollen Charakteren lesen möchte kann sich mal von Chris Carter den "knochenbrecher" oder den "Kruzifixkiller" vornehmen, wobei ich letzteres glaube ich noch mehr empfehlen kann
Is so ne Reihe aus mehreren Thrillern, bauen aber nicht aufeinander auf...
Aber total spannend! Nur für vorm schlafengehen is das nicht wirklich was


----------



## InoX (26. September 2013)

klingt fast wie Richard Laymon. Der hat auch echt spannend, kurzweilig, gruselig und abartig krank geschrieben. Die Bücher sind so durch dass es fast schon peinlich ist zu sagen dass die gut sind. Aber ich habe selten was spannenderes gelesen.

Habe heute aber ein Buch von einem Deutschen beendet. Das buch heißt "Ausgebrannt" von Andreas Eschbach. Das war auch sehr gut. Basiert ziemlich strickt auf Fakten und handelt vom Ende der Erdölvorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. September 2013)

Draußen nicht einmal 6 °C und ich will Rad fahren. Ich bin am Überlegen, was ich da am besten anziehe. Schon lange nicht mehr solche Temperaturen gehabt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
unsere Waschküche ist auch nur auf 3°C aufgeheizt, habe aber noch die kurze Baggy an mit warmen Sachen Oben rum......für meine 3Km.

Für die Tour....Hose über die Knie und Oben warm in mehreren Schichten.... zum nach u. nach auspellen


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

Morgen!



> Der hat auch echt spannend, kurzweilig, gruselig und abartig krank geschrieben. Die Bücher sind so durch dass es fast schon peinlich ist zu sagen dass die gut sind.



Achwas. Hab dieses Semester ne Große Prüfung in "Ältere deutsche Literatur" gehabt.
Da gibbet einen Roman über jemanden, der als Inzestkind von Bruder und schwester geboren wird. Dann wird er deswegen iwe nach der Geburt an ein Kloster gegeben und dann Ritter. Als Ritter befreit er dann irgendein Königreich und pimpert danach die Königin. Was er nicht weiß ist, dass die Königin seine Mutter istDanach Kettet der Kerl sich aus Scham an einen Stein im Meer. Wird von irgendeinem hohen Tier von der Kirche entdeckt und zum Papst gewählt
Frage mich, was die früher für Drogen hatten


----------



## Metrum (27. September 2013)

Ich stell mir eben vor wie es wäre wenn du in der Prüfung dein Wissen genauso formuliert hättest. So auf Trinkhallenniveau!  

Moin Männers!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

, aber ich lese hier ja auch mit, und für mich ist die Geschichte so super beschrieben.....kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor nur der Titel fällt mir im Moment nicht ein....


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Moin!

Zu gut, da haben wir hier ja noch harmlose "Macken".

Aber ich währe froh, wenn ich mir Gedanken über die Bikekleidung machen könnte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

Grobes Spielzeug






Das 36er Raceface für das epic ist auch da

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Und ?, wie "läuft" es Marcel.....die Nacht einigermaßen gut überstanden

Sascha, Ihr dürft doch nicht mehr durch den Schwarzwald fahren und die Pfade zerschreddern


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

Was soll dieser vertrottelte profanity filter! Der zensiert sogar f u c k in einer URL!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

Das kann nicht die Lösung sein! Ich hab quen mal angeschrieben.
Ist es braun und riecht nach k a c k e muss man es s c h e i s s e nennen dürfen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Das ist halt Jugendschutz , Du darfst ja zu Hause bei Luke und Frau auch nicht so rumtönen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und ?, wie "läuft" es Marcel.....die Nacht einigermaßen gut überstanden
> 
> Sascha, Ihr dürft doch nicht mehr durch den Schwarzwald fahren und die Pfade zerschreddern



Hab bis auf eine unterbrechung durchgeschlafen. hab zwar wieder etwas kopfschmerzen, dafür kann ich heute endlich den Harry rausschicken.

Wie oft kam schon "apologize für my late response"...


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

So komme gerade vom Specialized Händler meines Vertrauens wieder. Hab erstmal neue Schuhe bestellt. Waren leider in meiner Größe nicht da, naja mitte nächster Woche, pünktlich zum nächsten Rennen kann ich wieder Schuhe fahren, die nicht auseinander fallen



> , aber ich lese hier ja auch mit, und für mich ist die Geschichte so super beschrieben.....kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor nur der Titel fällt mir im Moment nicht ein....



"Gregorius" heist die Story


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Ich fahre auch die Spezies.....der Schwachpunkt ist die Naht in Höhe des kleinen Zehes, zwischen Vorderkappe und Seitenteil, die reißt immer auf....jetzt auch wieder beim zweiten neuen Schuh. Da kuggt dann der Zeh raus....hab mir die Naht vom Schuster komplett mit Zickzack zunähen lassen. Für mich eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Die Vorderkappe müsste mit den Seitenteilen aus einem Stück bestehen....vielleicht sind die Neuen jetzt so.




> "Gregorius" heist die Story


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

Also ich bin den Satz, den ich jetzt ersetze 7 Jahre gefahren...Bei dem einen is halt mittlerweile die Sohle fast ab. Das mit dem Zeh hatte ich da nicht.
Bestellt hab ich den hier, nur in komplett schwarz. Sieht meinem alten bis auf die Verschlusskonstruktion npch sehr ähnlich:


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Die hab ich auch, nur mit Ratsche.....und genau vorn die Naht reißt bei meinen Schuhen 
Bei den Mavics z.B. finde ich es besser.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=39292;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=21;pgc=0


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

Hab mal eben bei meinen Alten geschaut. Die sind jeweils an der Stelle aussen etwas angerissen, aber nicht wirklich extrem. Da gibt es andere Stellen, die viel schlimmer aussehen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Der ganze Schuh war schlimm. Du hattest Glück, dass die Sohle nicht mit Cleat am Pedal hängengeblieben ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich schiebe ich mehr als Du/Ihr


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Ihr seid doch alles Rescherscheschpezies und könnt Engländisch.....
wo bekomme ich so ein Teil her?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Für DE hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden...


----------



## xmaxle (27. September 2013)

Die Geschichte kommt übrigens nach dem Oedipus des Euripides... und war n bissle vor dem Mittelalter bekannt


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Enttäuscht mich nicht....ich will, will, will so ein Teil für die Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Enttäuscht mich nicht....ich will, will, will so ein Teil für die Lyrik




50 GBP, netter Preis :

http://www.stif.co.uk/mtb/product/powa-dfender-mudguards/10928


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Die Geschichte kommt übrigens nach dem Oedipus des Euripides... und war n bissle vor dem Mittelalter bekannt



Klar...im Mittelalter hat man ja auch keine neuen Storys geschrieben, sondern nur kopiert. Das galt damals als Schick


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Was machtn das Spaßbike?


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

Hab ja die Kurbel schon feddich gelackt Hoffe das ich jez noch die letzten Teile inner Bucht verkloppt bekomme, Rahmen werd ich dann die Tage bestellen.

Für den anderen Krempel muss ich halt noch einiges verkaufen.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Die Preise für Novatec Ersatzteile sind ja unverschämt. Hab mit dem Schraubstock die Endkappen abgenommen und könnte theoretisch den ganzen Freilauf oder aber die Lager tauschen.

Aber wenn mans durchrechnet bleibts eine alte Nabe und da könnte ich auch eine Neue kaufen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

mete schrieb:


> 50 GBP, netter Preis :
> 
> http://www.stif.co.uk/mtb/product/powa-dfender-mudguards/10928


 
Hallo Matthias,
ich bin leider in Englisch eine 00, vielleicht könntest Du oder auch ein Anderer mir so ein Teil bestellen?...wenn sich die Gelegenheit mal ergibt.
Der Preis ist zwar heftig, Wär es mir aber Wert. Keine Ahnung was das Porto kostet?

Die gibt es auch für die Lyrik in neutral Schwarz (RS Lyric)


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Sehr vertrauenserweckend 

http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/absol...012-02_nocat&gclid=CPKruZDN67kCFbLHtAod7D4AmA


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sehr vertrauenserweckend
> 
> http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/absol...012-02_nocat&gclid=CPKruZDN67kCFbLHtAod7D4AmA


 
garantiert fettfrei.....
aber nimm Edelstahllager....hält länger bei Sauwetter


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2013)

Neuigkeiten vom rahmenbauer...
wenn ich vom Urlaub zurück bin kann der aufbaufred losgehen...


Your frame is welded, we have 2 or 3 working days of delay for polishing and transparent coating.
 I think we are ready to ship ay the end of next week.
 Please tell us when you will be at home so we can delivery your frame as soon you are at home
 Ciao


----------



## Fezza (27. September 2013)

Das klingt doch schon viel versprechend!!!! Freu mich für dich!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

OHA, ich bin gespannt!

Wegen Vorderrad Dreck Schutz: ich hab einen raceface mudflap. sehr dezent und wirkt echt gut 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

> Wegen Vorderrad Dreck Schutz: ich hab einen raceface mudflap. sehr dezent und wirkt echt gut


Sascha, hast Du mal ein Bild für mich.....ich finde nur den "Vorhang"


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

also wenn du mit vorhang den hier meinst, dann ist das der den ich meine. 
ist echt lustig, der ganze dreck der im gesicht landet, ist der sche*** den man uebers vorderrad nach vorne wirft.

gerade noch das 36er raceface solo blatt montiert. sieht gut aus und die 36-11/42 sollten auch fuers erste reichen. das gute ist: beim 3fach spider auf der x0 kann ich das kettenblatt tauschen, ohne die kurbel zu demontieren! und mit der aktuellen kettenlaenge geht sowohl 34 als auch 36


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Genau den habe ich auch gefunden, Sascha. Der ist für DH nicht schlecht, hat mein Junge auch an seinem FR, aber für das Tandem bei 170mm Federweg ein echter "Bremsfallschirm"
Deswegen hatte ich schon....



...das war mir auf Dauer zu wuchtig.



...z.T. montiert.....geht gut, aber ich will den Gabelkopf frei machen.
Wichtig ist ein guter Spritzschutz nach vorn. 

Also probiere ich das POWA-Teil.....Schutzblechvariante Nr. 6....Testcenter Comfortbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

Saison vorbei. Hab den Doc noch mal wegen Rad gefragt: Eine Woche Verbot, danach schauen und ganz langsam aufbauen.


----------



## maddda (27. September 2013)

Mmh schade
Dann guck ich mal ob ich überhaupt am Sonntag beim NRW Cup vorbeischaue..


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Saison vorbei. Hab den Doc noch mal wegen Rad gefragt: Eine Woche Verbot, danach schauen und ganz langsam aufbauen.


Du kannst aber trotzdem zufrieden sein.....bist doch insgesamt gut übers Jahr gekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

Ich bin mir noch immer unschlüssig, ob ich Sonntag just for Fun das Täler cup finale fahren soll. Einfach ballern und rücken testen. Ergebnis egal...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh schade
> Dann guck ich mal ob ich überhaupt am Sonntag beim NRW Cup vorbeischaue..


Vielleicht komme ich auch zum Fotos machen mit.





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du kannst aber trotzdem zufrieden sein.....bist doch insgesamt gut übers Jahr gekommen



Joa schon, hab meinen Körper am WE leider verheizt. Das rächt sich irgendwann.


----------



## Metrum (27. September 2013)

Ich frag mich echt wen die so alles bei Hibike einstellen?!
Habe nen Link gefunden, wegen der Membran der R1, und versuche nun seit gestern lediglich ne Antwort zu bekommen ob in dem Set die Membran dabei ist oder nicht! Erst wurde ich auf der Seite in nen Live Chat verwickelt und als er mir da nicht weiterhelfen konnte hat er mich gebeten nochmal übers Kontaktformular anzufragen.
Der Erfolg ist jener, man muss aber von unten nach oben lesen!:

Sehr geehrter Herr Zoll,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.

Welches der Teile auf der Explosionszeichnung benötigen Sie denn?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
Dan Pintea

--
HIBIKE Bär KG
Westerbachstraße 9
61476 Kronberg i. Ts.
Telefon +49.6173.9239.0
Internet: http://www.hibike.de/

Registergericht: Amtsgericht Königstein, HRA 2540
Gesellschafter: Christian Bär, Rainer Nowacki
Geschäftsführender Gesellschafter: Christian Bär (persönlich haftend)


27.09.2013 16:40 - [email protected] schrieb:

  	 		 			Sehr geehrter Herr Pintea,

 		 			die O-Ringe sind aber nicht die Membran - oder doch?
 		 			Vlt. bin ich in dem Fall ein wenig schwer von Begriff aber ich möchte eben gern erfahren
 		 			ob die Membran dabei ist oder nicht damit ich handeln kann.

 		 			Dankeschön

*Gesendet:* Freitag, 27. September 2013 um 16:32 Uhr
*Von:* "HIBIKE Kundenservice" <[email protected]>
*An:* [email protected]
*Betreff:* Re: [Ticket#2013092610000884] PRODUKTFRAGE MTB: [1] ES::QP

						Sehr geehrter Herr Zoll,

						vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.

						In dem Kit sind die O-Ringe für den Geberkolben enthalten.

						Mit freundlichen Grüßen
						Ihr HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
						Dan Pintea

						--
						HIBIKE Bär KG
						Westerbachstraße 9
						61476 Kronberg i. Ts.
						Telefon +49.6173.9239.0
						Internet: http://www.hibike.de/

						Registergericht: Amtsgericht Königstein, HRA 2540
						Gesellschafter: Christian Bär, Rainer Nowacki
						Geschäftsführender Gesellschafter: Christian Bär (persönlich haftend)


						27.09.2013 12:14 - [email protected] schrieb: 						 							 
 						 							 								 									Vielen Dank für die Antwort,

 								 									aber ein einfaches Ja oder Nein hätte auch genügt, da ich nicht weiß wie die ausschaut und ich daher nun genauso
 								 									klug wie vorher bin. 

 								 									Freundlichste Grüße...
 								 									Veikko Zoll
*Gesendet:* Freitag, 27. September 2013 um 11:38 Uhr
*Von:* "HIBIKE Kundenservice" <[email protected]>
*An:* [email protected]
*Betreff:* Re: [Ticket#2013092610000884] PRODUKTFRAGE MTB: [1] ES::QP

												Sehr geehrter Herr Zoll,

												vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.

												Den genauen Lieferumfang können Sie in der  Explosionszeichnung von Formula (siehe Anhang) erkennen. Unter der  Herstellernummer FD40116-20 finden Sie die Teile die in diesem Kit  enthalten sind.

												Mit freundlichen Grüßen
												Ihr HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
												Dan Pintea

												--
												HIBIKE Bär KG
												Westerbachstraße 9
												61476 Kronberg i. Ts.
												Telefon +49.6173.9239.0
												Internet: http://www.hibike.de/

												Registergericht: Amtsgericht Königstein, HRA 2540
												Gesellschafter: Christian Bär, Rainer Nowacki
												Geschäftsführender Gesellschafter: Christian Bär (persönlich haftend)


												26.09.2013 20:24 - [email protected] schrieb: 												 													 
 												 													 														 															Ich nochmal! 

 														 															Ist die Membrane da auch dabei?
 														 															Weil die ist wohl defekt.

 														 															Grüße..
*Gesendet:* Donnerstag, 26. September 2013 um 19:49 Uhr
*Von:* "HIBIKE Kundenservice" <[email protected]>
*An:* [email protected]
*Betreff:* Re: [Ticket#2013092610000884] PRODUKTFRAGE MTB: [1] ES::QP

																		Sehr geehrter Herr Zoll,

																		vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.

																		Das Kit passt auch auf eine 2012 Formula R1 Bremse.

																		Mit freundlichen Grüßen
																		Ihr HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
																		Dan Pintea

																		--
																		HIBIKE Bär KG
																		Westerbachstraße 9
																		61476 Kronberg i. Ts.
																		Telefon +49.6173.9239.0
																		Internet: http://www.hibike.de/

																		Registergericht: Amtsgericht Königstein, HRA 2540
																		Gesellschafter: Christian Bär, Rainer Nowacki
																		Geschäftsführender Gesellschafter: Christian Bär (persönlich haftend)


																		26.09.2013 19:18 - [email protected] schrieb: 																		 																			 
 																		 																			 																				 																					Hallo und danke für die Antwort!

 																				 																					Ist das dann mit der R1 baugleich, weil es ja für die R1 aufgeführt ist?

 																				 																					Beste Grüße...
*Gesendet:* Donnerstag, 26. September 2013 um 19:02 Uhr
*Von:* "HIBIKE Kundenservice" <[email protected]>
*An:* [email protected]
*Betreff:* Re: [Ticket#2013092610000884] PRODUKTFRAGE MTB: [1] ES::QP

																								Sehr geehrter Herr Zoll,

																								vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an HIBIKE.

																								Das Kit passt auf eine Formula Oro Bremse von  2010. Ob der Deckel geschraubt oder verpresst ist können wir leider  nicht sagen. Laut Explosionszeichung sollte aber der Hebel vollständig  zerlegbar sein.

																								Mit freundlichen Grüßen
																								Ihr HIBIKE-Team aus Kronberg
																								Dan Pintea

																								--
																								HIBIKE Bär KG
																								Westerbachstraße 9
																								61476 Kronberg i. Ts.
																								Telefon +49.6173.9239.0
																								Internet: http://www.hibike.de/

																								Registergericht: Amtsgericht Königstein, HRA 2540
																								Gesellschafter: Christian Bär, Rainer Nowacki
																								Geschäftsführender Gesellschafter: Christian Bär (persönlich haftend)


																								26.09.2013 13:42 - Veikko Zoll schrieb: 																								 																									FACHFRAGE PRODUKT
																									###############################################################

																									Name:             Veikko Zoll
																									E-Mail:           [email protected]
																									Betreff:          Geberkolben Kit R1
																									Kundennummer:     [nicht angegeben]

																									Produktkategorie: MTB

																									Mitteilung:
																									-----------
																									     Formula
																									     Ersatzteil R1 / TheOne ´10 Geberkolben Kit, li/re
																									     Art.-Nr. 61664339
																									     EAN: 8057432692251
																									     Hersteller-Artnr. FD40116-20

																									     Hallo!

																									     Ich hätte gern erfahren ob das Kit für das Modell 2010
																									     passt, wie die Bezeichnung vermuten lässt?
																									     Und weiterhin wurde mir, unglaubwürdig, erklärt man könne
																									     die Deckel am Geber erst ab Modell 2011 aufschrauben, vorher
																									     wären sie geklebt gewesen. Stimmt das?
																									     Danke und beste Grüße....
																									     Veikko


----------



## unocz (27. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> GrÃ¼sse aus der Pfalz. Sind heute den Rodalbener Felsenweg gefahren. 44km nur Singletrail. Hammer!!!
> Der Bekannte, der mein BeOne gekauft hat, hat sich abgeledert und der Shifter hat den Rahmen zerschossen. Rahmen Tot!!  Schade drum...
> Sitzen gerade bei Flammkuchen und Rotwein..



Das verzeihe ich dir jetzt nicht ! Das biste sozusagen um die ecke und sagst nischt ð¡


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2013)

du bekommst wenigstens ne antwort Veikko.

hab tune nochmals angeschrieben vor 2 tagen...keine antwort.

scheizz laden wieder mal. man hört sonst gutes aber hier mal wieder nicht erfüllt. ich schick ihnen das teil einfach...

iw haben alle was gegen schweizer...


----------



## Metrum (27. September 2013)

Naja Jens, aber wenn du nach vielen Antworten immer noch nichts weißt nützt einem das rein gar nichts. TNC hat zwei Mails für ne Antwort benötigt und es war erledigt. 

Ich denke nicht dass die alle was gegen Schweizer haben, wird wohl eher wegen DIR sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2013)

Du sackð©autsch...âï¸


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

R1??? Wer flamed hier immer gegen avid? 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (27. September 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> R1??? Wer flamed hier immer gegen avid?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



Der Schweizer wars!!! 

Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass sie tiptop in Ordnung war - bis sie in andere Hände geriet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2013)

Meine gebrauchte elixir5sl hat auch mal bloede gemacht. Hebelservixe kit fuer 15eu gekauft. 10min getauscht, entlueftet: all good 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2013)

Nix gegen R1 sonst gibts was an die krone...ja ja die schweizer habns erfundenâï¸

Gute nacktð ihr labertaschen...immer gegen die schweizerð©ðºð


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Gibs da drinn überhaupt eine Membran oder meint Ihr das Gleiche, also Kolben mit O-Ringen...mich interessiert das jetzt, Veikko.
Zeig doch mal die Ex.Zeichnung vom Bremshebel, damit ich mir auch ein Bild machen kann


----------



## Metrum (27. September 2013)

Na diese Frage stellte sich mir ja auch Jens aber der Typ hat mir da ja nicht drauf geantwortet! 

Ich bekomme die Zeichnung hier nicht rein, weil es zuviele Zeichen sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2013)

Ich habe noch nie eine Bremse zerlegt, aber ich denke das es ein Kolben ist.....die Membran könnte ich mir am Ausgleichsbehälter vorstellen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. September 2013)

Moin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

Kommt der S3 Umwerfer für 39 Zähne mit einem kleinen Blatt von 24 anstatt der 26 Zähne klar?
Ich hätte es nicht gedacht, aber 26:36 reicht mir an manchen langen und steilen Anstiegen nicht aus.
Auf XX1 Kassette+XD-Nabenkörper+XX1 Shifter wechseln ist finanziell nicht machbar.

Am liebsten hätte ich ja 40-24 mit dem SRAM X.0 S3 für 39-26.
39-24 wäre auch ok oder eventuell 37/36-23/22... durch Ari gibt es auf einmal so viele Möglichkeiten...

Hat schon jemand von euch Blätter von Leonardi Racing bzw. Ari gefahren? 

Ari: http://www.aribike.it/Corone Mtb/Cannondale Sl  SI  Spider Integrato.htm
Leonardi Racing: http://www.leowheels.it/shop/2022-kit-corone-per-guarnitura-si-cannondale/


----------



## xmaxle (28. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> du bekommst wenigstens ne antwort Veikko.
> 
> hab tune nochmals angeschrieben vor 2 tagen...keine antwort.
> 
> ...



Der Quotenschweizer weint ? Wenn nix bei rauskommt, schickst du ihn mal zu mir. Ich werd dann schaun, was ich mache kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
und einen schönen Samstag.....geht doch ....schönes Herbstwetter .

Ich kann Dir da leider nicht helfen, Constantin




> iw haben alle was gegen schweizer...


...das ist der pure Neid....


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Nachlese von Grafschaft XCO:


----------



## maddda (28. September 2013)

Morgen!
So ich werd mich jez erstmal in die muckibude begeben und dann geht's heute Nammitach rauf aufs radl Vaddi is auch von seiner Dienstreise aus Tschechien und Polen wieder da... Also wird heute der Wald zusammen unsicher gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

Marcel, das war bestimmt das letzte Bild der Kamera .....so wie Du darauf zufährst. 
...neben bei bemerkt.....ohne Quetschhülse am Schaltzug (Gewichtstuning) rumfahren aber die Kabelbinder nicht kürzen 







Kgenit I6r es aleh lrnszn ?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Denken macht kopfaua!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

Dich hat es ja richtig voll erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

uehuehuehuehueh


----------



## Metrum (28. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nachlese von Grafschaft XCO:



Marcel, bist du nicht mal 29er gefahren?
Hat dich wohl doch nicht so überzeugt?


----------



## maddda (28. September 2013)

Genau Veikko streu Salz in die Wunde


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

Mensch Veikko , der 29er Rahmen ist doch noch im Arsch

....Mal sehen, ob sie Autokorrektur funktioniert


----------



## Metrum (28. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Genau Veikko streu Salz in die Wunde



Das ist eigentlich gar nicht meine Art!


----------



## Metrum (28. September 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mensch Veikko , der 29er Rahmen ist doch noch im Arsch
> 
> ....Mal sehen, ob *sie *Autokorrektur funktioniert



*Sie* funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

Die hat bestimmt am WE frei


----------



## Metrum (28. September 2013)

Das sind wieder die Momente wo ich den Verkauf meines Stumpis bereue. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/240947-specialized-s-works-stumpjumper-ht-m5-gr-l-19-26er


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

Wieso ?, hast Du deins noch günstiger verkauft


----------



## Metrum (28. September 2013)

Nein - aber es war doch irgendwie schön!
Vlt. finde ich ja nochmal so nen Rahmen oder so´n CD wie Christian.
Hast du den Laden noch auf oder wieso bist du nicht auf dem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel, bist du nicht mal 29er gefahren?
> Hat dich wohl doch nicht so überzeugt?



Alle Podiumsplätze dies Jahr (und eigentlich auch immer) hab ich mit dem 26er eingefahren. Die Frage nach dem besseren Rad stellt sich eigentlich nicht mehr oder?

Habe gerade statt der langen roten Stütze eine kurze schwarze KCNC eingebaut (-20g), wieder auf 2 Fach umgebaut. Ein funktionierens HR mit DT 240/Olympic reingesteckt und die schmalen leichten Xkings (400g) gegen fette neue RaceKings (480g) getauscht.
Die RKs sind so fett, das könnte 650b sein  

Jetzt könnte ich noch den Riser gegen den leichten Flatbar tauschen, so wie Gripshift und XX dran machen -> sub 8 ich komme oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alle Podiumsplätze dies Jahr (und eigentlich auch immer) hab ich mit dem 26er eingefahren. Die Frage nach dem besseren Rad stellt sich eigentlich nicht mehr oder?
> 
> Habe gerade statt der langen roten Stütze eine kurze schwarze KCNC eingebaut (-20g), wieder auf 2 Fach umgebaut. Ein funktionierens HR mit DT 240/Olympic reingesteckt und die schmalen leichten Xkings (400g) gegen fette neue RaceKings (480g) getauscht.
> Die RKs sind so fett, das könnte 650b sein
> ...



Dein 29er ist doch auch gleich gestorben...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Häh? Ich bin doch über ein Jahr 29er gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2013)

> Hast du den Laden noch auf oder wieso bist du nicht auf dem Bike?


Bei schönem Wetter kann das Jeder......ich räume den Keller auf  und kugge ab und zu mal nach ob Ihr hier keine Dummheiten macht


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Häh? Ich bin doch über ein Jahr 29er gefahren.



Ich mein den harry... oder steh ich voellig auf dem schlauch?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Ja gut, den weniger als 1,5 Monate. Aber das Fuji vorher ein Jahr lang.


----------



## maddda (28. September 2013)

Nabend Jungs!

Bin auch von  meiner Runde mit Vaddi zurück, top wars


----------



## Metrum (28. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja gut, den weniger als 1,5 Monate. Aber das Fuji vorher ein Jahr lang.



Naja, vlt. liegt dir ja das 26er doch mehr denn Philipp kommt ja mit dem verlebten Fuji auch aufs Podest. 

Habe auch ne sanfte Runde gedreht, da ich ja noch angeschlagen bin, und ne gute Tat vollbracht. 
In der Pampa nen jungen Menschen mit Platten getroffen und ihm mal schnell nen neuen Schlauch verpasst. Nur pumpen musste er selber.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Das war mehr Spaß 
Bei den Rennen bei denen ich nicht wenigstens in Richtung Top 5 komme, werde ich wohl nie auf dem Podest stehen. NRW-Cup als Lizenzfahrer kann ich eigentlich knicken. Bei den großen Marathon-Trophy Rennen sind dann auch immer die guten Nrw-Cup Fahrer am Start.

Ich bin nicht wirklich schneller oder langsamer mit dem 29er. Es macht nur mehr Spaß, da ich berg gefühlt mehr laufen lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. September 2013)

Ich nehme jetzt erstmal 36-22.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin nicht wirklich schneller oder langsamer mit dem 29er. Es macht nur mehr Spaß, da ich berg gefühlt mehr laufen lassen kann.



riiiichtig!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2013)

Achso, wir haben am Wochenende in Hamburg festgestellt, dass man um im NRW-Cup auf dem 1. Platz zu sein schon Weltcup fahren kann(wenn sonst die richtigen am Start stehen)


----------



## maddda (28. September 2013)

Das mit den points is echt lustig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. September 2013)

moin,

hmm... noch gar keiner da ;-)

war heute mal wieder schön drei Stunden rollen bei besten Wetter  schön wars (meine kleine Hexe war auch dabei war heute mal wieder in schwarz gekleidet)

gruss


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2013)

Heute ist gammeltag! 2wochen noch "pause", dann gehts wieder mit training nach plan los

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. September 2013)

...auch schön


----------



## maddda (29. September 2013)

War heute beim CC-Rennen in Remscheid zuschauenMarcel war auch da Photos machen, war ganz erholsam mal neben der Strecke zu stehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2013)

Das koennte ich gar net... da wuerden durchgehend die waden zucken 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (29. September 2013)

Naja is ja nen CC-Rennen gewesen, den kram Fahr ich ja eh eigentlich gar net....hab dieses Jahr auch schon 12 rennen, davon 4 24h, da tuts mal gut zuzuschauen


----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2013)

Schauen tut nicht gut 
Besonders nicht, wenn gleich ein ganzes UCI-Team anreist


----------



## xmaxle (29. September 2013)

Ihr werdet lachen ... ich bin grade am grübeln, ob ich schnell den 26er mit RoRo/RaRa und gutmütigen 7,5kg fertig machen soll um am Mi über die Kurzdistanz mitzufahren. Ist sauwindig bei uns geworden und aufm 26er sitz ich einfach aerodynamisch günstiger !


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. September 2013)

Überlegt vielleicht jemand von euch, den Tremalzo Superbike mitzufahren? 

http://www.tremalzosuperbike.it/


----------



## maddda (29. September 2013)

So ich habe meine Tune Nabe verkauft bekommen. Leider sind die Preise für die Tune Naben in Gebrauchtem Zustand und auch für neue bei Ebay und im Bikemarkt relativ tief(355 für einen neuen NabenSATZ) und das interesse hält sich auch in grenzen...Eigentlich wollte ich 200 haben. Naja 171,90 inklu versand gehen auch noch in ordnung. Dann wird morgen erstmal ein Rähmchen bestellt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. September 2013)

Moin!

 @Philipp
Was wird's?


----------



## Metrum (30. September 2013)

Moin Maggo und Rest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## InoX (30. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich habe meine Tune Nabe verkauft bekommen. Leider sind die Preise fÃ¼r die Tune Naben in Gebrauchtem Zustand und auch fÃ¼r neue bei Ebay und im Bikemarkt relativ tief(355â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen NabenSATZ) und das interesse hÃ¤lt sich auch in grenzen...Eigentlich wollte ich 200â¬ haben. Naja 171,90 inklu versand gehen auch noch in ordnung. Dann wird morgen erstmal ein RÃ¤hmchen bestellt



habe fÃ¼r meinen neuwertigen Tune Vorbau inklusive originaler Verpackung, Kopie der Rechnung und Versand auf Ebay auch nur 90 Euro bezahlt. 

Der wurde zwei Wochen vorher bei Bike-Components fÃ¼r 162 Euro gekauft...

Ich fand es gut aber fÃ¼r VerkÃ¤ufer ist es doof.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2013)

Moin.........


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Walnusszeit......Volltreffer im Hof, den Radhelm hatte ich leider noch in der Hand


----------



## maddda (30. September 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Philipp
> Was wird's?



Moin!


Wird ein ragley Big wig 29er, also ein trialhardtail


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2013)

Moon heute schon ne runde mit dem budi laufen gegangen. 40min...Camping ist super...direkt am Meer.
Gruzzzz


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2013)

morgen... luke eingewoehnungs woche... 3h kindergarten... ganz suess, aber mein job waere es net


----------



## maddda (30. September 2013)

Ich glaub Kindergärtner sein ist echt wien Sack flöhe hüten


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. September 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moon heute schon ne runde mit dem budi laufen gegangen. 40min...Camping ist super...direkt am Meer.
> Gruzzzz


Wow, wo biste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2013)

sooo...

heute mal wieder das Epic rausgeholt und ca. 3h Deiche abgeradelt, hart und windig....aber irgendwie hat nun der Reifen ne schönen Seitenschlag....mal schauen wat da nun geht...


----------



## maddda (30. September 2013)

So hab grad eben den Ragley Big Wig und nen Nukeproof steuersatz bestellt, bin mal gespannt und grad kam noch ein Preisvorschlag fÃ¼r das Tune Vorderrad. Heute lÃ¤ufts

Was meint ihr sind 130â¬ (+Versand)in ordnung fÃ¼r das VR oder soll ich noch auf ein besseres Angebot warten?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281170772402?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2013)

Ich hab heute noch das zaboo auf 2x fette bronson umgebaut. Morgen sollte die 180er scheibe kommen... irgendwie juckt es, den bock in lac blanc durch den bikepark zu jagen 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2013)

fein Sascha...bei mir kommt auch ne neuer Vorderreifen aber net soooo wuchtig

Dachte an den Tast Trak der sollte doch in 2.0 fürs epic reichen.oder????


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Wow, wo biste denn?


 

Toscana...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2013)

Jens, du alter Urlauber schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> fein Sascha...bei mir kommt auch ne neuer Vorderreifen aber net soooo wuchtig
> 
> Dachte an den Tast Trak der sollte doch in 2.0 fürs epic reichen.oder????



Ich werde auf dem epic den einer über die roro/rara Kombi runter fahren und im Sommer kommt auf den 2.lrs auch 2x fasttrak.

Der Bronson ist im Herbst/Winter im weichen Boden echt super. Wenn es trockener und härter wird, knicken die Stollen weg, aber im schmodder ist er super!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. September 2013)

aha danke ;-)


----------



## maddda (30. September 2013)

Leute ich muss sagen ich bin grad auf 180.
Das ich nicht in der Notaufnahme liege habe ich nur einem Pferd zu verdanken, dass anscheinend mehr Grips hatte als seine Reiterin

Bin einen relativ steilen Weg im Wald runtergefahren (ca. 2 meter breit). Am ende war eine Rechtskurve also habe ich halt gebremst und da es eh relativ steil war, war ich auch sehr langsam.
War auch auf der Linken seite, damit ich möglichst viel von der Kurve einsehen konnte. Plötzlich schoss mir ein Pferd entgegen, im vollen Galopp natürlich. Der Gaul hat die kurve, weil der so schnell war natürlich voll eingenommen und ist dann um ein Haar an mir vorbei(hat das tier gerade so geschafft). Da fehlte echt nicht viel. Natürlich stand ich sofort und hab nur ein " Wow!" zustande gebracht und der Reiterin hinterher geschaut, die immernoch ihrem Gaul die sporen gab. Dann hat sie während dem weggallopieren noch gebrüllt: "Nur so zur info das ist ein Reitweg. "

Natürlich war ca, 20 meter weiter, wo der weg in die nächste Waldautobahn mündet kein Schild weit und breit zu sehen(und eigentlich gibt es hier gar keine expliziten Reitwege) und selbst wenn hätte die Alte jedes PFerd das ihr entgegen gekommen wäre auch voll mitgenommenSolche leute gehören weggesperrt


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2013)

Meinte Wissens nach müssen es für Reiter sogar 3m sein... Büchse!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (30. September 2013)

Bin bei sowas ja tollerant. selbst wenn nen reiter auf nem Singletrail unterwegs ist, dan stell ich mich halt an die Seite und lass ihn vorbei, solang er keine Gefahr darstellt aber das war heute nur noch  fahrlässig


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2013)

> Toscana...





> Jens, du alter Urlauber schöne Bilder


Da schließe ich mich an.....ach übrigens, leichtsinnig den Rucksack so offen zu lassen .



> war ich auch sehr langsam


.....zu langsam.....sonst wärst Du schon um die Kurve rum gewesen.

Wahrscheinlich müssen wir nur noch mit ner laufenden Kamera am Helm und Rundumleuchte rumfahren.


----------



## Junior97 (30. September 2013)

Abend...
So wies aussieht bin ich dann auch unter die Materialkiller gegangen.... 
Irgendwas knarzt da enorm beim antreten am Berg jemand ne Idee ? Laufrad isset nciht knarzt auch mit nem anderen Laufrad. Bitte sagt mir es gibt auch andere Sachen die knarzen können beim antreten am Berg als ein kaputter Rahmen, denn das Innenlager ist neu


----------



## Metrum (30. September 2013)

Knarzen kann manchmal aus den eigenartigsten Ecken kommen. Von der Lenkzentrale über Pedale bis...
Da kann das finden ne Weile andauern.

Schön dass du noch lebst Philipp! 
Wobei - ein Pferd haste noch nicht kaputt gemacht!


----------



## Junior97 (30. September 2013)

Lenker fände ich noch schlimmer als Rahmen glaube ich  
Ich guck mal bei den Pedalen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2013)

Hallo Jan,
1. Innenlager noch Spiel im Rahmen
1a. Kurbel axial zu straff im Innenlager
2. Pedalen lose oder Lager trocken
3. Vorbau/Lenker lose
4. Steuerkopf lose oder trocken
5. Sattel knarzt in sich
6. Achse nicht straff im Ausfallende
7. Schuh....Klickpedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2013)

ALLE schrauben am rad kontrollieren. Bei mir war es dreck zwischen innenlager und kefue.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (30. September 2013)

@Jan
Auch wenn das Innenlager neu ist kann es sein, dass das knarzen daher kommt. Genug fett verwendet?kurbelspiem richtig eingestellt?
Knarzen kann überigens auch von den Pedalen kommen.
Veikko hat aber recht. Das prob ist, dass es sich halt durch den ganzen Rahmen fortsetzt. Sprich wenn die HR Nabe knackt kann es sich so anhören, als wenn es das tertlager ist.

 @Veikko hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2013)

Wenn du im Stehen fährst oder auch im Sitzen? Schaltauge fest? Dreck hinter dem Schaltauge? Innenlager gefettet? Innenlagergewinde? Innenlager fest?
Kurbel fest? Kurbelschrauben fest? Spiel des Tretlagers richtig eingestellt? Kettenblätter fest? Pedalgewinde gefettet und Pedale fest?


----------



## Junior97 (30. September 2013)

Da habe ich morgen ja was zu tun dann wirds mal komplett zerlegt das Rad würde ich sagen.


----------



## InoX (30. September 2013)

Das ist auch der falsche Ansatz. Arbeite dich von vorn nach hinten oder oben nach unten oder wie auch immer du willst. Immer ein Teil sauber machen, fetten und dann anbauen und testen. Sonst knarrt danach vielleicht was anderes und du hasst wieder keinen Plan.


----------



## Metrum (30. September 2013)

Ignoranz hilft auch!


----------



## Fezza (1. Oktober 2013)

HALLO IHR SCHLAFMÜTZEN!!!! 

raus aus den Federn, es regnet.... das perfekte Wetter um im Büro zu sitzen und zu arbeiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bereite mich mental auf Kindergarten vor

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (1. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bereite mich mental auf Kindergarten vor
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Ich dachte, du wärst aus dem Alter raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Oktober 2013)

Also hier scheint die Sonne! Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.
Viel Spaß im Kindergarten Sascha und benimm dich!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wärst aus dem Alter raus



Ich??? Wie kommst du auf DIE Idee?
Die Kids haben mich sofort als einen der ihren akzeptiert

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (1. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich??? Wie kommst du auf DIE Idee?
> Die Kids haben mich sofort als einen der ihren akzeptiert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Tja, Kids sind da vielfach sehr ehrlich und direkt


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Kindergarten wäre doch mal wieder was Tolles - Regelmäßig gibt's was zu essen, Mittagsschlaf und massig Zeit 

Mal 'ne Frage: hat jemand Erfahrung mit irgendwelchen Dienstleistern, die Sticker drucken? Ich würde gerne ein paar Schriftzüge für meinen Crosser machen lassen, kenne mich auf dem Markt allerdings so gar nicht aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

GMA .........(Guten Morgen Allerseits),
Veikko, nix Sonne.....Nebel und 2°C und eine weitere Tonne(Gelb) vor der Tür .


Mahlzeit Christian,
Sticker lass ich bei einer Werbeagentur drucken/ausschneiden......das Problem für mich sind die digitalisierten Vorlagen


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Kindergarten wäre doch mal wieder was Tolles - Regelmäßig gibt's was zu essen, Mittagsschlaf und massig Zeit
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage: hat jemand Erfahrung mit irgendwelchen Dienstleistern, die Sticker drucken? Ich würde gerne ein paar Schriftzüge für meinen Crosser machen lassen, kenne mich auf dem Markt allerdings so gar nicht aus.



Du beötigst halt vektorisierte Vorlagen für die Aufkleber und dann sollte es nicht allzu filigran sein, damit es sich gut plotten lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich sollte also eher vor Ort gucken?
Dass ich am besten Vektorgrafiken nehme, ist klar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mal das Rad für meinen Jungen mit Schriftzügen bekleben lassen (vor 15 Jahren).....da habe ich das Rad mit in die Werbeagentur genommen zum Maß nehmen und später nochmal zum bekleben. Das waren alles einzelne Buchstaben die auch gut auf dem Rahmen gehalten haben. (Das war sein CC-Bike mit Vereinsnamen/Logo und seinem Namen)


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich sollte also eher vor Ort gucken?
> Dass ich am besten Vektorgrafiken nehme, ist klar.



Wenn du möchtest könnte ich auch bei dem Drucker mal anfragen, bei dem ich die Aufkleber in Gedenken an Jens drucken lassen habe, der kann auch plotten


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also wenn du mit vorhang den hier meinst, dann ist das der den ich meine.


 
Was mich schon eine Weile beschäftigt ......wie bekomme ich "hinter" das oben stehende......hier........ den eigentlichen Link versteckt?

    hier  ---------->        http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1717/a100078/mud-crutch-schlammschutz-large-160-203mm.html?mfid=56

Kann mir das bitte mal Jemand ohne IT-Fachbegriffe  erklären.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2013)

Entweder, du schreibst das Wort "hier", markierst es, klickst auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, gibst den Link ein und klickst auf OK oder du klickst auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, kopierst den Link hinein, klickst auf OK und gibst an der Stelle, wo der Text danach markiert ist, das gewünschte Wort ein. Ich hoffe, das ist zu verstehen.



maddda schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest könnte ich auch bei dem Drucker mal anfragen, bei dem ich die Aufkleber in Gedenken an Jens drucken lassen habe, der kann auch plotten



Danke fürs Angebot. Ich habe wohl schon jemanden gefunden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Ein Test.....
gar nicht mal so Teuer


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

.......schankedön!


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

> Danke fürs Angebot. Ich habe wohl schon jemanden gefunden...



Alles klar, super


Mittlerweile komme ich mir vor wie ein Radhändler, hab jez nahezu allen 26 Zoll Krempel verkauft, den ich noch hatte 
Auf meinen Rahmen muss ich aber wahrscheinlich noch bis nächste Woche warten, weil wir von Freitag bis Montag in Bruchhausen beim Finale vom NRW Marathon Cup sind^^

Im moment bin ich am überlegen, was ich fün Cockpit in das 29er Trailbike setzen soll...Hätte gerne einen Nukeproof Vorbau genaommen, aber der hat 6Grad rise und ich möchte Null fahren. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für nen Stabilen Vorbau um 50mm, der gut zu einem Stahlrahmen passt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Die ?   Vorbau


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

Würd ich sofort nehmen, wenn der net so teuer wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (1. Oktober 2013)

Thomson?

Nein, in 50mm hässlich  

sorry


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Würd ich sofort nehmen, wenn der net so teuer wäre


 
Die sind Lecker


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Thomson?
> 
> Nein, in 50mm hässlich
> 
> sorry



An den hab ich auch gedacht, aber diese Würfelform is wirklich etwas klobig

Am liebsten wäre mir der hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-stem-2013/rp-prod85535 
der hat aber 5 Grad. Ich fahr net am Trailbike en Flatbar und dann nen 5 Grad Vorbau...


----------



## Fezza (1. Oktober 2013)

in lang (länger als 50mm) ist er schön!


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

Jup möchte aber 50mm fahren, das Teil soll so direkt sein wie möglich.
Der Rahmen hat nen 100mm Steuerrohr, darein kommt ne 130mm Gabel und nen Flatbar. Dann noch nen Null grad vorbau und dann sollte das Ding richtig gut umme Ecke gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

5° fallen doch bei 50er Länge nicht auf.

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...=9917;page=5;menu=1000,2,114;mid=0;pgc=84:277

....0°


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

MMh da haste auch wieder recht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...=9917;page=5;menu=1000,2,114;mid=0;pgc=84:277
> 
> ....0°



Na? Wie haben wir das mit dem Verlinken gelernt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

.....ich weiß doch jetzt wie es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Und jetzt geht´s drum Erfahrung zu sammeln!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

ob es geht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt rate mal was anders ist  in 34588


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

403 Forbidden......erscheint bei mir ......und bei Dir?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Oktober 2013)

Das ist Absicht, um deine Neugier zu bestrafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2013)

Mal sehen ob es noch Einer entdeckt .........


----------



## Fezza (1. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es noch Einer entdeckt .........



Cool, muss ich auch mal versuchen


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

Huch Jungens was los keiner am rumoxidieren hier
Überigens Tatort Münster is dran


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iriWCGo4EwA"]Opa zeigts dem Nachbar - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2013)

whey! mein paket ist heute morgen bei PX angekommen. der sendungsstatus ist ja nicht wirklich aktuell.


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> whey! mein paket ist heute morgen bei PX angekommen. der sendungsstatus ist ja nicht wirklich aktuell.



Na endlich wurde aber auch zeit, dass sich da mal was tut....


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2013)

Die haben das Paket schon um 7:30h angenommen. Die könnten sich ruhig mal beeilen.


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2013)

Ach bei tune hat meine garantieabwicklung auch a paar Tage gedauert


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Huch Jungens was los keiner am rumoxidieren hier
> Überigens Tatort Münster is dran


So bin wieder da, was geht ab...war nur bis jetzt in der Kletterhalle...
damit ich nicht einroste
19Hm können schon hart sein.
Der mit der grauen Hose und dem olivgrünen T-shirt und Bart bin ich
Ich bin da auf fast allen Blickwinkeln zu sehen
der ist auch dabei


----------



## Fezza (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs.... @office


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Jungs!
Gestern noch herrlich schredden gewesen
Oben auf dem Kandel war so ne Suppe, das ich keine 5m gesehen habe.

Das beste, war aber das wtf Erlebnis als ich unten schon am heim fahren war:






So ein sch* * *! Jetzt muss ich die zerlegen und wieder sauber machen... Mit ner lefty gibt es sodass nicht!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin Männer!

Jens, da wird einem ja übel wenn man sich den "Rundblick" anschaut.
So war da also damals mit Alkohol?
Hier in L.E. kannst du über 30m klettern und außen am Turm über 40.

Sascha, was machste aber auch immer fürn Mist?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So bin wieder da, was geht ab...war nur bis jetzt in der Kletterhalle...
> damit ich nicht einroste
> 19Hm können schon hart sein.



In die Kletterhalle müsste ich auch mal wieder. Das letzte Mal war ich vor 2 Jahren  Da muss ich mal gucken, ob ich die Schuhe auch hier habe...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So ein sch* * *! Jetzt muss ich die zerlegen und wieder sauber machen... Mit ner lefty gibt es sodass nicht!



Sowas hatte ich mal bei einer 2002er Judy SL. Ich stand am Geldautomaten und plötzlich hat es laut geploppt und die Dichtung ist hochgesprungen. Die Luftkartusche war undicht und die Luft ist in das Tauchrohr geströmt und hat die Dichtung hochgedrückt.

Ich warte heute noch etwas mit dem Radfahren, bei 2,5 °C habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel Lust. Heute mache ich auch nur recht langsam, morgen wird ja der Adelsberger Bike-Marathon in Chemnitz in Angriff genommen. Lust auf einen Antriebsumbau habe ich nicht, daher muss ich wohl 38-28 (11-28) fahren. Bei ca. 500 hm auf 20 km (und das Ganze dann 2-mal) sollte das ja wohl machbar sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

Das mit der luft koennte natuerlich sein, wobei ich aber keinen druckverlust gemerkt habe... naja da dort sicher dreck rein ist ->aufmachen service machen :/

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!
@ Jens die Kletterhalle sieht aber nach Spaß aus!!!

@ Sascha
Auch geil, hab ich noch nicht geschafft
Hab das nur mal im Urlaub bei ner Durolux gesehen, dass da der Obere Teil rauskam, also der verschluss der Luftkammer, den von oben in die Krone schraube


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

Naja... heute sollte auch der +20mm adapter fuer vorne kommen. Dann muss ich noch nen trigger und nen 22er montieren. Mein dad will mal nen 29er testen und mit 1x9 weigert er sich 
Bin gespannt, was meine hope/crest zu seinen >100kg sagen. Aber die x717 mit 32 revos die ich ihm vor ewigkeiten eingespeicht habe, halten auch problemlos.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

GMA 




Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Jens, da wird einem ja übel wenn man sich den "Rundblick" anschaut.
> So war da also damals mit Alkohol?
> Hier in L.E. kannst du über 30m klettern und außen am Turm über 40.


 
Da war ich auch schon mal....Mockau oder Möckern ? .....in so einem Kühlturm.....Sehr schöne Kletterhalle



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> morgen wird ja der Adelsberger Bike-Marathon in Chemnitz in Angriff genommen.


Das Wetter soll bestens werden für den MA.....den wollte ich auch Mal fahren, hat aber immer nicht zeitlich geklappt.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit der luft koennte natuerlich sein, wobei ich aber keinen druckverlust gemerkt habe... naja da dort sicher dreck rein ist ->aufmachen service machen :/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


Lass es keine Luft sein........was macht man da eigentlich....kann man sowas selber reparieren? Bekommt man da auch die Ersatzteile?
Naja...wir werden es bald wissen....stimmts Sascha



maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> @ Jens die Kletterhalle sieht aber nach Spaß aus!!!
> 
> @ Sascha
> Auch geil, hab ich noch nicht geschafft


 
Leider komme ich beim Klettern nicht über die 6 hinaus.....einmal in der Woche 3 Stunden reichen da nicht
Aber so zum gelenkig bleiben ist es Spitze.

Sascha entwickelt sich auch zum Materialtester


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

DAS bin ich schon lange. was ich fahre und haelt, kannst du locker ans tandem bauen 
wir waren ja auch ne zeit lang teste fuer pedalpower tandems


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja Mockau Jens, glaube ich. Sitze hier mit dem Hund in der Sonne. Eigentlich soll sie ihr Geschäft verrichten. Sie hat nen üblen Bandscheibenvorfall.  OP würde mindestens 1500 kosten und wir versuchen es erstmal mit Medis und Boxenruhe. Muss sie nun immer zur Wiese tragen. Allein für das CT rufen die 600 auf!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS bin ich schon lange. was ich fahre und haelt, kannst du locker ans tandem bauen
> wir waren ja auch ne zeit lang teste fuer pedalpower tandems


.....bis es bricht



Metrum schrieb:


> Ja Mockau Jens, glaube ich. Sitze hier mit dem Hund in der Sonne. Eigentlich soll sie ihr Geschäft verrichten. Sie hat nen üblen Bandscheibenvorfall.  OP würde mindestens 1500 kosten und wir versuchen es erstmal mit Medis und Boxenruhe. Muss sie nun immer zur Wiese tragen. Allein für das CT rufen die 600 auf!!!!


Gute Besserung der Kleinen......ich merke gerade, ein größeres Haustier als unsere Kellerspinnen kann ich mir nicht leisten

Übermorgen sind wir mit dem Tandem in der Leipziger Seenecke....ganz spontan ohne Planung.
Grob, Richtung Nebra, Merseburg, Leipzig, Gera und zurück


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Ist dann aber ne ziemliche Runde Jens! L-G sind ja schon ca. 65 km an der Elster lang.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Wir radeln einfach drauf los, übernachten wollen wir in zufällig gefundenen Unterkünften.....auf Zelt hat Madam bei der "Kälte" keine Lust...aber vielleicht wird es doch das Zelt


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

Das klingt doch nach nem super Plan


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das klingt doch nach nem super Plan






(benutzt den Zeiger)


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir radeln einfach drauf los, übernachten wollen wir in zufällig gefundenen Unterkünften.....auf Zelt hat Madam bei der "Kälte" keine Lust...aber vielleicht wird es doch das Zelt



Da könnt ihr doch ne Goodwill-Tour drauß machen und die OP Kosten für unsere Lucy einfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Der Blick ist ja genial......das wird schon wieder....möchte man sagen
Für einen Erfolg der Goodwill-Tour muss man doch da fahren wo viele Leute sind, wir tuckern eher durch menschenleere, ärmliche Gegend.
Ich hoffe, das es auch ohne OP wieder wird


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Blick ist ja genial......das wird schon wieder....möchte man sagen
> Für einen Erfolg der Goodwill-Tour muss man doch da fahren wo viele Leute sind, wir tuckern eher durch menschenleere, *ärmliche Gegend*.
> Ich hoffe, das es auch ohne OP wieder wird



Also kommt ihr hier am Haus vorbei? 
Dann stell halt ne Sammeldose auf deinen Tresen Jens.
Wer zum Goldschmied geht hat Kohle!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also kommt ihr hier am Haus vorbei?
> Dann stell halt ne Sammeldose auf deinen Tresen Jens.
> Wer zum Goldschmied geht hat Kohle!


 
.....hatte
Handwerk hat goldenen Boden .....komisch, das so viele Handwerksberufe aussterben.


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich bin auch schon zweimal als selbständiger Handwerker ausgestorben.


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Naja, fahren dann wohl gleich nochmal in die Tierklinik und werden die OP wohl machen lassen müssen. Hatten nochmal mit unserem Haustierarzt gesprochen. Alles andere hat wohl keinen Sinn. Gibts dieses Jahr nix zu Weihnachten oder so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

, das die OP nicht so lange dauert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

auch von hier gute besserrung. sieht suess aus das wauwau!

ich hab gerade das rad homer tauglich gemacht. zum ersten mal seit langem wieder 2kettenblaetter am zaboo... und zum ersten mal ueberhaupt ein 22 

da der sche*** pm +20mm adapter noch net da ist hab ich den vom epic nehmen muessen. das sind halt nur 2 einzelne tonnen, sollte aber halten... oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> auch von hier gute besserrung. sieht suess aus das wauwau!
> 
> ich hab gerade das rad homer tauglich gemacht. zum ersten mal seit langem wieder 2kettenblaetter am zaboo... und zum ersten mal ueberhaupt ein 22
> 
> da der sche*** pm +20mm adapter noch net da ist hab ich den vom epic nehmen muessen. das sind halt nur 2 einzelne tonnen, sollte aber halten... oder?


 was sind denn ........?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

die hier meine ich





nur sind sie halt jetzt an der reba im zaboo montiert


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2013)

Diese Art der Montage sieht immer übelst nach Bastelei aus, finde ich.
Den Adelsberger Bike-Marathon habe ich für morgen gestrichen. Die lange Anfahrt wird mir zu teuer und stressig. Außerdem hat sich das Radfahren heute nicht 100 %ig gut angefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2013)

Dafür fahre ich morgen nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder Rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Achso die Dinger,.... hatte ich schon mal bei deinem Bike gesehen und Dir meine Abneigung  gegen so eine Konstruktion nahe gebracht.
Mir wär das zu klapprig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

Specci  verbaut die dinger in serie, dann kann es net voelliger kaese sein. Und der orginal avid adapter ist auf dem weg. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Dir ist halt nicht zu helfen....aber Du bist auf dem Weg der Besserung/Erleuchtung/Einsicht.....

Ich könnte Dir Geschichten über Spezi erzählen....Du würdest nie wieder Spezi fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

Willst du mir jetzt sagen, das die dinger wegknicken, wenn mein dad reinbremst? :/

Avid macht das sogar selber http://r2-bike.com/Avid-Adapter-PM170VR_2

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst Artikel kennen , aber so wie es aussieht scheinen die Hülsen zu halten. 
Obwohl mir mein Gefühl sagt das dadurch mehr Druck auf die Gewinde kommen.
Genau kann man es leider immer erst hinterher sagen.


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute erstmal meine neuen Schuhe abgeholt und direkt ausprobiert. Hab mir extra die ganz schwarze Version bestellt






 @Jens Diese Einschnitte vor der Zehenkappe haben die neuen anscheinend nicht mehr


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Habe auch neue Schuhe, kann aber schon Schleifen binden!


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

> Habe auch neue Schuhe, kann aber schon Schleifen binden!



Ich hänge immernoch an der zweiten schlaufe, das is immer so schwer mit den Fingern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Alles gut überstanden, Veikko ? 

Leute, der Winter soll bald kommen....da sind wärmere Schuhe praktischer 
Gut das Spezi die Nähte weggelassen hat


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

Ach wat, bin letzten winter mit so wäreeeinlagen von Rose gefahren:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/thermopad-zehenwaermer-10er-paar/aid:517234

Ging mit überschuhe zsm richtig gut.


Bin grad im Bikemarkt an nem Saint 10Fach schaltwerk fürs Ragley dran, ich glaube Saint mit nem absolute Blach Single Ring is ne ganz gute option


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Naja, haben Lucy dort gelassen weil sie heute Abend noch CT machen wollte aber vorhin rief sie an, es wird doch erst morgen Früh gemacht. Und danach ruft sie an was rausgekommen ist und dann wird evtl. gleich operiert. Sprich wir sehen evtl. nichtmal vorher das Bild vom CT und müssen vertrauen. Aber egal, die haben eh vergessen uns was unterschreiben zu lassen!


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Von den Dingern habe ich immer noch nen Berg daliegen. Die habe ich mal in nem Sonderpostenmarkt für unter 10Cent bekommen. Aber manchmal funzen sie auch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Von den Dingern habe ich immer noch nen Berg daliegen. Die habe ich mal in nem Sonderpostenmarkt für unter 10Cent bekommen. Aber manchmal funzen sie auch nicht.


 Du musst halt immer für ein Oxidierendes Klima im Schuh sorgen...also nicht Stickstoff und andere komischen Gase 

Selbst wenn Du die Bilder von Lucy sehen würdest....musst Du trotzdem dem Doc vertrauen...nur wenn man ernsthafte Zweifel am Erfolg hat sollte man nochmal genauer nachhaken. Es wird schon gut gehen


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du musst halt immer für ein Oxidierendes Klima im Schuh sorgen...also nicht Stickstoff und andere komischen Gase



Daran kanns nicht liegen Jens da ich ja bei Winteranfang immer neue Socken anziehe und das andere Paar dass ich im Sommer/Herbst trage dann wasche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

@ Veikko ich drück euch die Daumen, dass das morgen alles klappt


----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke Philipp und Jens!
Das blöde ist das Abwarten bis man weiß was ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach wat, bin letzten winter mit so wäreeeinlagen von Rose gefahren:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/thermopad-zehenwaermer-10er-paar/aid:517234
> 
> Ging mit überschuhe zsm richtig gut.
> ....



Nicht im Ernst? Ich hab auch bei minus 17 grad morgens um halb 7 nie mehr als normale neoprene überSchuhe gebraucht. Dazu noch kurze Hose, beinlinge, langes unterhemd, thermo Jacke, 2buff und dicke Handschuhe.
(Ja! Kurze Hose! Ich hasse lange Hosen kann ich nicht ab!)
 @Metrum: wird schon alles gut gelaufen sein * daumen drück*

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2013)

Hab die hauptsächlich beim 12h indoor rennen (Kurs größtenteils parkahaus und auch draußen) im Februar gebraucht. Über so lange zeit, bei permanenten Schneefall brauchte ich die dann doch


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht im Ernst? Ich hab auch bei minus 17 grad morgens um halb 7 nie mehr als normale neoprene überSchuhe gebraucht. Dazu noch kurze Hose, beinlinge, langes unterhemd, thermo Jacke, 2buff und dicke Handschuhe.
> (Ja! Kurze Hose! Ich hasse lange Hosen kann ich nicht ab!)
> @_Metrum_: wird schon alles gut gelaufen sein * daumen drück*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


 
Ich hätte es dir beinahe geglaubt......aber so eine richtig kuschlige Windstopperhose ist auch nicht so schlecht dazu noch die Gore- Winterschuhe....


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2013)

Das nicht im ernst war auf das Zitat bezogen. Ich kann lange (bike)Hosen echt nicht ab...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (3. Oktober 2013)

Morga Jungs!!

Wenn wir grad bei Schuhen sind.....

den habe ich mir letzte Woche gekauft 






und den hats einen Tag später gegeben


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2013)

Iiiih Laufschuhe!

Ich geh jetzt dann mit meinem dad biken. Er dart das erste mal auf meinen 29er. Bin gespannt was er sagt... Ist auch so ein kranker "gas einfach stehen lasser".
Bin auch gespannt, was er zu den 1500g lrs sagt

Heute abend geht es Handball Spiel anschauen... Hab mich bis jetzt immer geweigert,... Nicht, das die sucht wieder durch kommt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fezza (3. Oktober 2013)

Habe zur Verkäuferin beim Kauf des Salomon gesagt: "der Schuh an meinem Fuss ist ähnlich, wie ein Ferrari mit dem Geschäftsmann in der Innenstadt von Zürich"

Ich laufe NIE!!!

viel Spass on bike!


----------



## Metrum (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin Männer!

Dachte immer von Salomon gibts nur Skischuhe oder so. 
Sieht pornös aus!

Viel Spaß on Tour Sascha!

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Osten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich liebe Salomon, seit ich vor ca. 15 Jahren das erste Snowboard von denen gekauft habe..... 







oder....






und....






eine kleine Auswahl......

kennt ihr das, wenn eine Marke sympathisch ist, kann man kaum andere Produkte kaufen....


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

> kennt ihr das, wenn eine Marke sympathisch ist, kann man kaum andere Produkte kaufen....


Geht mir mit Hope auch so


----------



## xmaxle (3. Oktober 2013)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir den digitalen Baseballschläger... wenn man den bei einem IBC User benutzt, dann sollte die Meldung kommen: 
"Du wurdest wegen Dummheit, Unfähigkeit oder weil du ein kleiner Klug*******r bist, mit dem digitalen Baseballschläger verprügelt von XYZ! Du wirst daher für 24h von der Community ausgeschlossen um mal drüber nachzudenken, welche Gedankengrütze du so in die Öffentlichkeit wirfst. Viel Spaß dabei!" 
Siehe Vorbauthread im LB Unterforum. Sowas versaut einem täglich den Morgen.


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

Beim Leichtbaufred schaue ich gar nicht erst mehr rein
Die meisten fahren doch damit eh nur zum Becker und keine Rennen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh immer in die Leichtbaufreds zur allgemeinen Belustigung


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2013)

Mein gott sind das pfeifen!

Ach ja: erster kommentar meines dad's: die gabel federt ja sche***. Dabei ist er die reba schon mit 30% sag gefahren. Normal faehrt er ne fox. Und da ist die reba schon "straffer" 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

Mir is grad was komisches passiert. Hab im Wald so eine Ray Ban Brille gefunden. Hab sie halt eingesteckt. Grad eben habe ich die Seriennummer gegoogelt.
Is die hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RAYBAN-WAYFA...74992794?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item1e72cc079a

Gibt keinen zweifel hab alle Detailbilder nachgeschauft und alle Seriennummern geprüft

Morgen gehe ich mit meinem Vater zur Polizei und melde das. Fundsachenunterschlagung kann nemmich bis 3Jahre haft geben...Schon krass was mir immer passiert


----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2013)

uiuiui, das gäb ein schickes rad


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

Jup, aber ganz ehrlich, ohne Beleg, dazugehörigem Etui usw kauft mir die eh keiner ab und nötig hab ich sowas auch nicht. Und vor allem wenn sie innerhalb von 6Monaten niemand abholt gehört sie mir

Ausserdem gibt es 3% finderlohn bei Sachen über einem Wert von 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (3. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup, aber ganz ehrlich, ohne Beleg, dazugehörigem Etui usw kauft mir die eh keiner ab



das ist wohl richtig 
"hab ich im wald gefunden" glaubt dir dann auch keiner


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

Jup das is genau so wie der Hund hat meine Hausaufgaben gefressen

Die gab es auch mal fÃ¼r 250-300â¬ zu kaufen, aber die ist nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen und alles was ich finde sind diese Ebayangebote fÃ¼r 2500â¬ und mehr.
FÃ¼r son hÃ¤ssliches TeilEin paar von den Dingern is wohl letztens in den USA fÃ¼r 11000$ weggegangen. Und ich hab die einfach so in die Trikotasche neben den Ersatzschlauch gesteckt, weil ich dachte das wÃ¤re eine von diesen 0815 Ray bans fÃ¼r 60â¬, mir wird jez noch schlecht, wenn ich daran denke


----------



## Metrum (3. Oktober 2013)

Quatsch Philipp - ab in die Bucht damit!!! 
Da können wir die OP vom Hund bezahlen!!!!


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

Das würde sowas von auffallen, als ob derjenige der die Verloren hat nicht bei ebay schaut und verstoß gegen 956BGB wird mit bis zu drei Jahren haft bestraft

Klar würde ich die gerne verkaufen und mit der Kohle zum nächsten Cdale händler eiern, aber es ist nunmal leider Illegal, aber mal ehrlich wer nimmt son teil mit in den  Wald


----------



## Metrum (3. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das würde sowas von auffallen, als ob derjenige der die Verloren hat nicht bei ebay schaut und verstoß gegen 956BGB wird mit bis zu drei Jahren haft bestraft
> 
> Klar würde ich die gerne verkaufen und mit der Kohle zum nächsten Cdale händler eiern, aber es ist nunmal leider Illegal, aber mal ehrlich wer nimmt son teil mit in den  Wald



Vorallem wer kauft für soviiieeel Geld so ne Brille?! 
Sicherlich nur einer der sich sein Gelld nicht erarbeiten muss!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2013)

Pöh ich geh mit meiner Edel Ray-Ban auch immer Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2013)

Oder derjenige hat die damals fÃ¼r 250â¬ gekauft und weiÃ nix von seinem GlÃ¼ck

HÃ¤tte die beinahe liegenlassen, weil ich dachte: Is doch eh son gefÃ¤lschtes scheiÃteil, aber dann hab ich doch mal nachgeschaut

Das Teil is auch nur aus Plastik, mit WeiÃgoldeinsÃ¤tzen. Sprich basteln kannste dir das fÃ¼r nen bruchteil des Preises


----------



## Fezza (4. Oktober 2013)

GUTEN MORGEN ALLERSEITS!!!

war gestern nach 3 Wochen Pause wegen Umzug und Krankheit wieder in der Muskelschmiede..... nach über 20 Monaten verletzungsbedingter Absenz bin ich wieder im 100KG-Kreuzheben-Modus! geiles Gefühl!! 10 Wiederholungen mit 100 Kilo ohne Rückenschmerzen

zum Schluss noch mit "Gewichtheberkniebeugen" ausgepowert






NEIN, das bin nicht ich auf dem Bild, aber so sieht das aus.... HAMMERGEIL!!! kann kaum noch gehen


----------



## Metrum (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin Männers!

Sonnenschein und Arschkälte!
Heute Mittag kommt unsere Lucy unters Messer, hoffe es geht alles gut.
Bandscheibenvorfall zwischen 2. und 3. Halswirbel ergab das CT.
Wenn es keine Probleme gibt können wir sie morgen Mittag holen.
Warten dann heute auf den Anruf wie die OP verlief.


----------



## Fezza (4. Oktober 2013)

Dann wünsche ich Lucy alles Gute und viel Erfolg für die OP!!!!

Ich weiss nicht, wie ich mit einer OP unserer Jack-Russel-Hündin umgehen könnte.... Ein Hund wächst einem schon sehr ans Herz!!

*daumendrück!*


----------



## Metrum (4. Oktober 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Lucy alles Gute und viel Erfolg für die OP!!!!
> 
> *Ich weiss nicht, wie ich mit einer OP unserer Jack-Russel-Hündin umgehen könnte.... *Ein Hund wächst einem schon sehr ans Herz!!
> 
> *daumendrück!*



Wohl genauso wie ich. 
Mir ist total flau im Magen.
Lucy hat ja auch so ne Flummy Gene wie ein Jack Russel. Immer in Action, am flitzen, jagen, schwimmen, etc...
Und es fehlt einem das kleine Bündel an der Seite wenn man aufsteht und es kommt niemand angeflitzt oder wenn man auf dem Sofa liegt und nix klemmt einem hinten am Rücken.


----------



## Fezza (4. Oktober 2013)

... oder wenn man nichtmal mehr aufs Sofa kann....


----------



## Metrum (4. Oktober 2013)

Die ist ja auch total süß!!!
Ich liebe die Jack Russel ja auch und ihre Mobilität. 
Und je kleiner die sind umso mehr hängt man irgendwie an denen, bzw. meint man mehr sie beschützen zu müssen.
Hatte ja vorher nur große Hunde wie Hovawart und Briard.


----------



## Fezza (4. Oktober 2013)

na, klein kann man bei 11 Kilo fürn Jacky nicht sagen 

aktiv ist sie nur, wenn Besuch kommt oder wir draussen sind.... sonst kann sie gut und gerne 23 Stunden am Tag verpennen


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin Männer,

bin gestern noch aus Chemnitz nach hause gefahren. Das Rennen lief bis km 30 richtig super. Hatte mich auf Platz 79 fest gebissen und den auch halten können. Am Berg liefs auch noch gut und den steilen langen Anstieg der Strecke bin ich in der zweiten Runde auch noch gut hochgekommen. 
Dann gings plötzlich gar nicht mehr. Mir war extrem übel und ich dachte ich müsste gleich den Graben anschreien.
Kraft war damit auch schlagartig weg. Da es nicht besser wurde und ich völlig im A... war, bin ich bei km 35 ausgestiegen. Hab dann im Ziel rumgesessen und übelst gezittert und war ziemlich breit.

Ich hatte erstmals son komisches Energygetränkepulver im Camelbak und ich denke dass mir das nicht so bekommen ist. Habe sonst immer nur Wasser im Rucksack und damit ist mir das noch nie passiert.

Bin echt traurig, dass das nicht geklappt hat, weil ich bis dahin echt zufrieden war und mein unter 100 Ziel in greifbarer Nähe war.


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2013)

Das is echt mieß

Das mit den getränken is halt so, nix ausporbieren, was man net vorher ordentlich getestet hat. Hatte Sascha meine ich mit dem Sponser Drink auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2013)

dachte dass das nicht schaden kann wenn ich mir da mal was reinkippe. Das Tütchen war sone Frubiase und aus dem Startbeutel. Dachte wenn ich das in die 2 Liter-Blase kippe wird das schon nicht so süß und stressig für den Magen....
wieder was gelernt.

Beine waren diesmal auch echt gut bis dahin.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2013)

das vorgegebene mischverhältnis pulver zu wasser sollte bei solchen sachen eingehalten werden.

alleine daran kann es schon liegen.


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2013)

also du meinst es war nicht gut, dass ich die Tüte statt in 0,5 Litern in 2 Litern aufgelöst habe? 

so richtig logisch scheint mir das nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2013)

ja, daran kann es liegen.

ist bei mir mit apfelschorle z.b. auch so.
zu viel von dem einem und zu wenig von dem anderen vertrage ich nicht.
apfelsaft pur, oder 1/4 apfelsaft mit 3/4 wasser funktioniert z.b. nicht. 
vor allem schmeckt letzteres auch irgendwie eckelig.


----------



## zweikreise (4. Oktober 2013)

Bitte löschen


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2013)

Das kann schon das Fruibase an sich alleine gewesen sein. Das reicht schon, damit der Magen kippt.
Falsche Dosierung kanns natürich auch sein, wobei da eher der Magen bei zu viel kippt.

Beim 24h Rennen haben eine betreuer immer ne Liste, was, wann und wieviel davon getrunken wird. Mit Prozentangaben usw....Das mit dem Trinken und gerade mit den Pülverchen is nen heikles Thema


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2013)

Deswegen lass ich den ganzen Pulverkram weg und nehme nur Gels


----------



## Metrum (4. Oktober 2013)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Bitte löschen



Mist, da ist man mal ne halbe Stunde Aufkleber von Felgen fuddeln und verpasst was der Werner hier verzapft hat!


----------



## InoX (4. Oktober 2013)

Pulver werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2013)

Jaja... futter/trinken beim rennen. Da kann einiges schief gehen. Ging mir dieses jahr auch 2x so. "An army marches on its stomache"

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mist, da ist man mal ne halbe Stunde Aufkleber von Felgen fuddeln und verpasst was der Werner hier verzapft hat!



War ich mein Vater war noch eingeloggt.


War eben bei der Polizei. Die haben mich erstmal zuum Bürgerbürpo geschickt. Da haben die gesagt, dass Brillenfunde nicht Protokolliert werdenNaja dann mit der Brille zurück zur Polizei und die haben dann alles aufgenommen.
Der der Anspruch auf das Teil erhebt bekommt die Brille erst zurück, wenn er mir den Finderlohn auszahlt. Sind immerhin 3%, bei dem angegebenen Schätzwert von 2500 is das schon wasWenn sich innerhalb von 6MOnaten niemand meldet hab ich anspruch auf das Teil


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2013)

So sitze Grad in Winterberg in nem Ferienhaus. Haben uns hier von Freitag bis Montag einquartiert









Morgen is dann das Finale von der NRW Marathon Trophy. Platz 5 und somit Podium in der Gesamtwertung is mir morgen schon sicher, muss nur noch übern Start Rollen

Für die Richtige regeneration is auch gesorgt





Assitoaster is zwar nix für mich, aber die Sauna sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## Metrum (4. Oktober 2013)

Das wird doch dann wieder dein Rennen, bei Regen! 
Aber Sonntagmittag hört der Regen wieder auf, laut Wetter.com


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2013)

Jup immer wenns Regnet is das wirklich mein Rennen, aber zumindest die Böden scheinen hier gut durchgetrocknet zu sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2013)

Nice!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Jungs!

Bester Sonnenschein! 
Gestern kam die Nachricht dass die OP gut verlaufen ist und Lucy wohl die Schnauze dort voll hat und heim will, weil sie die Ärzte  nun langsam anknurrt! 
Können dann ab 10:00 anrufen und erfahren wann wir sie holen können.
Die haben sich da wohl echt von unten, durch den Hals, an die Wirbelsäule vorgearbeitet. 
Bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für die Kleine  


Viel Erfolg gleich an Philipp!


----------



## InoX (5. Oktober 2013)

guten Morgen.

Na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für die kleine.


----------



## Fezza (5. Oktober 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite nur die Besten Wünsche!!!


Morgen!


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke Jungs!

Und auch noch viel Erfolg an Philipp - aber da mach ich mir eigentlich keine wirklichen Sorgen. Der wird Erfolg haben.


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2013)

Veikko das sind ja tolle Nachrichten!!!


Wir sind gerade auf dem Weg zum Start und es hat sich so richtig schon eingepiselt
Schaun wir mal was heute so geht
Heute heißt es am Start das richtige Hinterrad erwischen, weil doch viel fortautobahn drin is, wenn man keine Gruppe hat wird's schwierig


----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

Feinstes Fritz-Walter Wetter für den Philipp 
Und ich bin ENDLICH diese optisch klobigen MT8 Schellen los:





Rechts oder links, was sieht besser aus ?


----------



## InoX (5. Oktober 2013)

werden die Dinger noch irgendwie lackiert? sehen so etwas unfertig aus.

In dem Zustand gefällt mir die linke besser.


----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

Vor dem lackieren werdense erstmal entgratet und geschliffen. Kamen auf dem Bild direkt aus der Form. Danke schonmal fürs Feedback!


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Linke sieht wesentlich besser aus aber man sollte ja immer das Endergebniss abwarten. 

Düsen jetzt gleich los unser "Baby" abholen. Haben eben mit der Klinik telefoniert. 
Mal schauen wie sie aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs ganz vergessen... Mein Mädel und ich drücken ebenfalls Daumen !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

Schön das es den Hund besser geht.

Ich hab gerade auch gute Neuigkeiten bekommen: Kollege (cdale Entwickler) hat noch ne lefty max rum liegen,... Die kommt jetzt wahrscheinlich in mein zaboo
Hoffe das es klappt!

Dann würde eine Reba incl 15mm hope/crest Vorderrad frei

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Mir wurde für eine alternative Betätigung vorgeschlagen. Soester Stadtlauf auf der Mini (4km) Runde. Das Mädel besorgt sogar meinen Startkrempel und hätte mich notfalls mit Kuchen und/oder Currywurst geködert 

Leftyfetischist! (überlege seit einiger Zeit nicht einfach ein gebrauchtes C'dale Flash Carbon 29 zu kaufen)


----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du ein Flash kaufst, hau ich dich!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

Wäre auch ne Idee... Aber teurer und das zaboo ist sonst ja top. Problem wird dann hält wieder: spacer zwischen dem Brücken... aber lieber das, als ne Puffer Gabel...
Mal sehen,... Muss auch erstmal klappen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Flash kaufst, hau ich dich!



Hä wieso?


----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

Des hat doch Übergewicht und n hässliches Dekor !


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Oktober 2013)

Da muss ich mich einklinken aus der toscana. Cannon...was??ð© hat fast jeder... Lieber was eigenstÃ¤ndiges...ð


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich seh hier bei uns doch recht selten C'dales. Wobei ich eigentlich nur Rahmen und Gabel bräuchte und dann den Rest abstossen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich seh hier bei uns doch recht selten C'dales.



Würde da auch irgendwie nicht wirklich reinpassen Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, McKenzie ist hier schon hochwertig!


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

So, Lucy liegt zu Hause und hängt ab!
Ist alles super verlaufen. Hatten noch ein langes Gespräch mit der Ärztin und müssen Montag wieder hin. Jetzt haben wir erstmal ne Ladung Spritzen und nen Hund ohne Fell unter dem Hals und ner geschorenen Stelle auf dem Rücken, wo das Kontrastmittel gespritzt wurde. Aber sie hat uns dann noch ne Aufnahme auf ihre Ei Phone gezeigt wo sie gestern, direkt nach dem Aufwachen, schon wieder rumdackelte.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Klingt doch super


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

JA!

Und zur Belohnung werde ich mir dann ein Bike schnappen und raus machen, solange es noch hell ist, und hoffentlich mal ne gute Kleiderwahl treffen. Zuletzt wars entweder immer zu warm oder zu kalt geraten.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier braucht man sich nur zwischen Schwimmflügel mit oder ohne Warnweste entscheiden. Es regnet seit heute morgen ununterbrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

@_ Crimson_ ... kein Flash. Ist pfui Mainstream ! @Metrum : meine Freundin würde gerne ein Foto vom fitten Hund sehen. hast du eins für uns ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

gerade erfahren, das es sogar eine "alte alu lefty" ist. be ider kann ich die bruecken dann so verschieben, das ich keine spacer mehr ueber dem steuersatz brauche. kommt dann azwar auf gute 1800g... aber zum trainieren und moshen genau richtig 
jetzt muss man sie nur noch gescheit auf 29zoll umbauen koennen 

ach ja, apropos moshen: war eben mit dem kumpel unterwegs. war lustiges ballern und er war mit was unterwegs, das es noch net so gibt


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2013)

Muss man eine Lefty eigentlich umbauen (lassen), um sie mit 650B-Laufrädern fahren zu können?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

also ein spacer (1cm) muss wohl rein


----------



## xmaxle (5. Oktober 2013)

Sollte wenn du gerne gröbere Sachen runterhoppelst, muss aber net bei straffen Racesetup.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

naja... man sollte schon so abstimmen, das man den feder weg ausnutzen kann. und da sollte halt schon noch ~1cm platz sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> @_ Crimson_ ... kein Flash. Ist pfui Mainstream ! @_Metrum_ : meine Freundin würde gerne ein Foto vom fitten Hund sehen. hast du eins für uns ?



Wäre ohnehin klüger eine Lefty ins Harry zu stecken UND auf 1x10 mit XX1 Kurbel um zu bauen


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

signed!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Infos. Jetzt muss ich nur noch 'ne alte Lefty von 2002 oder so auftreiben


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Ui ui ui! Das wir ja spannend in Chemnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2013)

Que?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Wenn alle aufrüsten? Wir sollten uns übrigens mal anmelden.


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Fabian, hier - bitteschön:









Sie sieht jetzt nicht ganz sooo süß und glücklich aus aber die ist auch noch auf Drogen!


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Und außerdem habe ich sie ja auch noch geblitzdingst!


----------



## InoX (5. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn alle aufrüsten? Wir sollten uns übrigens mal anmelden.



Keine Panik. Wir haben uns im letzten Jahr erst kurz vor Weihnachten angemeldet. Können uns sicherlich noch 2 Monate Zeit lassen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Doch so früh?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn alle aufrüsten?



Chris und Philipp müssten dann beide neue Rahmen haben, bei dir wechselt es ja auch immer mal wieder und bei mir muss ich mal schauen. Der Crosser geht erstmal vor. Du hast also Recht


----------



## InoX (5. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du eigentlich mit 650b vor?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Ist dieses Jahr schließlich nur am Material gescheitert 

Nach dem ich morgen nur zu diesem 4km Stadtlauf gehe, kann ich mir heute abend mit einem alten Freund in der Stadt noch ordentlich die Kante geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr schließlich nur am Material gescheitert
> 
> Nach dem ich morgen nur zu diesem 4km Stadtlauf gehe, kann ich mir heute abend mit einem alten Freund in der Stadt noch ordentlich die Kante geben



Genau 

Meine Abendplanung sieht wie folgt aus: an der Abschlussarbeit arbeiten.



InoX schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich mit 650b vor?



Ist nur erstmal 'ne Idee. Ich sag' dazu lieber nichts, falls es nix wird


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2013)

Mooin,

Ach leute war das ein Rennen., es hat geschüttet wie aus eimern. Die ganze zeit. Teils war die strecke noch sehr gut befahrbar(Forstautobahnen). Doch aufg einigen Wiesen/Trails ging gar nix mehr. Is auch kaum verwunderlich, dass ich für die ca. 1700iwas und knapp 70km 3:26 gebraucht habe^^ Die bedingungen waren einfach sehr schlecht...Bin auch 4mal gestürzt, is aber alles glpimpflich ausgegangen, waren immer so rutscher in nen Hang usw

Heute wurden die Hobby Leute getrennt von den lizenzlern gewertet und ich konnte mich über Platz zwei in meiner Klasse freuen. Um Platz zwei bzw Platz drei mussten wir dann auch noch auf den Letzten Metern Sprinten, sowas mag ich ja eigentlich net, aber dieses mal hats geklappt
In der NRW-marathon Trophy Wertung hat es immerhin für Platz 5 bei den Herren gereicht

Mein Vater is die Kurzstrecke gefahren und auch super durchgekommenWir sind alle froh gesund wieder angekommen zu sein, zum schluss wurde es echt gefährlich. Ein Rettungshubschrauber musste wohl auch angefordert werden

Photos usw gibt ess morgen. jez wird gleich erstmal die sauna ausprobiert


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2013)

Siehste, hatte ich doch recht mit dem Wetter und dass es bei dir gut läuft!

Gratulation und auch an deinen Dad!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2013)

Fettes Gz!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier auch mal was neues von meinem Alu-Flash:

R.I.P., nach knarzen aus dem Sitzrohrbereich als unheilbar diagnostiziert 
mal schauen, was Cannondale als Ersatz anbietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Jetzt ist das graue Regenwetter auch hier angekommen.


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!

@ Alex argh das mit dem Rahmen is soo ärgerlich. Verstehe zwar von Physik usw net ganz so viel, aber könnte es sein, dass der Flex der dünnen 27,2er Sattelsütze dafür gesorgt hat, dass das Sitzrohr immer etwas, wie soll ichs beschreiben belastet und wieder entlastet(gedehnt) wurde?


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

So gestern den Marathon in bottrop gefahren und am Ende nur noch krämpfe gehabt.
Aber immerhin in 4h:38min die 93km geschafft


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2013)

@ maddda 

glückwunsch zum 2. platz.

gestern dürftest du mich eigentlich gesehen haben.
siegerehrung langdistanz, 1. master 1


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

Jau hab alles Siegerehrungen gesehen, weil die Trophywertung ja erst so spät kam^^

Glückwunsch zu Platz 1

@ Jan super leistung! Glückwunsch


----------



## Renn Maus (6. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> @ Alex argh das mit dem Rahmen is soo ärgerlich. Verstehe zwar von Physik usw net ganz so viel, aber könnte es sein, dass der Flex der dünnen 27,2er Sattelsütze dafür gesorgt hat, dass das Sitzrohr immer etwas, wie soll ichs beschreiben belastet und wieder entlastet(gedehnt) wurde?



An der Stelle tritt natürlich eine permanente Biegebelastung auf.
Insbesondere bei der ausgeprägten Sloopinggeometrie von Cannondale, die einen sehr großen Hebel über den Stützenauszug erzeugt.

*ABER:*
Dies sollte in der Konstruktion und Auslegung des Rahmens berücksichtigt worden sein und zum Anderen ist an der Stelle durch die Sattelstütze und den Knotenpunkt der Rohre die Konstruktion sehr massiv.


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

Klar passieren sollte das nicht.
Denke gerade an die C-Dale Save Stütze, da haben sie den knick, der für komfort sorgen soll ausserhalbt des sitzrohres gelegt. Denke mal, dass sie den Teil, der versenkt wird dann relativ steif ausgelegt haben...

BTW: Bilder von gestern:

Sprint um Platz 2:





Die beiden vorderen sind kurzstreckler, die wir überholt haben. Ich bin der in der Gelben Jacke, hinter mir Loin auf Platz3, war echt scheiß knappAbstand im Ziel 4sek
Matschig wars:


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich den Riss an Constantins Scalpel und zwei Risse an Optimo-Rahmen im Bekanntenkreis gesehen habe, bin ich an post-CAAD4-Rahmen kaum noch interessiert. Das Flash bestätigt mich...

Glückwunsch zum 1, Kai!


----------



## Renn Maus (6. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Riss an Constantins Scalpel und zwei Risse an Optimo-Rahmen im Bekanntenkreis gesehen habe, bin ich an post-CAAD4-Rahmen kaum noch interessiert. Das Flash bestätigt mich...



Du hast natürlich Recht, dass das demotiviert.
Der Rahmen hat bei mir ca. 10.000km gehalten.
Gelände waren technisch anspruchsvolle CC-Touren, CC- und Marathonrennen.

Das gute bei Cannondale ist, dass man auch nach der Gewährleistung Ersatz bekommt, dank "lebenslanger" Garantie.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2013)

Naja, nur der Erstbesitzer bzw. derjenige, der die Garantiekarte ausfüllt. Und meines Erachtens ist der Ersatz auch nicht immer ganz optimal. Bei einem der Fälle, die ich angesprochen habe, hat jemand im Austausch für einen Optimo-Rahmen (Oder war es "nur" ein CAAD5? Es handelte sich jedenfalls um ein F800 von 2003, das blaue mit den Flammen) ein Furio bekommen. Das war schwerer und hatte im Gegensatz zum alten Rahmen z.B. Cantisockel. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, was sind 10.000 km für einen Rahmen? Für viele nicht einmal ein Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Wie ärgerlich!

Soester Stadtlauf 4km in 15:02 als 4. im Ziel. Bin von so einem Kurzen (vielleicht 12/13) abgesprintet worden.
Naja ohne Vorbereitung und fast 2 Wochen kein Sport eigentlich nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich sach´auch mal wieder HALLO ! 
Waren ein paar stressige Tage bei mir...

Gestern (Regenwetter!!) ging´s zu meinen Lieblingskaufhäusern. Möbelhäuser! 

Eigentlich sollte nur eine Fluranrichte her, welche wir jetzt auch haben. _..okay, fein...!_ 
Wäre da nur nicht diese Werbefalle gewesen...  
Wer hüpft rein?  Richtig - Ich!
Naja, jetzt kommt in 11 Wochen eine pornöse Wohnlandschaft mit grau/schwarzem Glattleder. 

Aber der frühe Vogel fängt ja bekanntlich den Wurm, weshalb ich einfach mal unsere Wohnlandschaft in die Kleineinzeigenbucht geworfen habe.
Das Telefon hat permanent geklingelt. 
Tja, und jetzt sitzen wir schon ohne Sitzmöglichkeit im Wohnzimmer... 

...11 Wochen...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Und das auch noch kostenlos?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2013)

Was jetzt genau?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geil  Naja, paar Bierkästen geholt und gut is


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2013)

Christian, ich trinke doch kein Bier...   

Hier nimmt man(n) Apfelweinkisten (Äpplerkiste´ ).


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns sind die aus Karton?!


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

Auch net schlecht, aber ins Wohnzimmer gehören eh Fahrräder und keine Möbel

Heute is bei mir nen chilliger angesagt. War heut morgen schon in der Sauna und hab eben schonmal noch das passende HR fürs Fuji eingespeicht:





Für die Pro2 Evo mit der BOR366 brauchte ich hinten Speichen in Sonderlänge, dementsprechend habe ich auch etwas dadrauf gewartet, aber jez passt alles
Morgen gehts wieder nach Hause..


Laut Tracking is der Ragleyrahmen Freitag in good old Germany angekommen,
Also müsste der eigentlich morgen kommen


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann wollen wir aber Bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2013)

für den Kaminofen und deine Laufradbaukünste!!

Gemütlich bei dir...


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

@ Marcel bilder sind doch schon hochgeladen, auf der letzten Seite

Is echt gemütlich hier, will eigentlich gar net nach Hause


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Vom Rahmen 

Bei uns lÃ¤uft der Kamin seit dieser Woche auch schon wieder. Hab auch fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste Woche 2 LaufrÃ¤der vor mir 
Im Bikemarkt gibts die Crest fÃ¼r 70â¬


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ein schneller Schuß vom Freitag....






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vom Rahmen
> 
> Bei uns lÃ¤uft der Kamin seit dieser Woche auch schon wieder. Hab auch fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste Woche 2 LaufrÃ¤der vor mir
> Im Bikemarkt gibts die Crest fÃ¼r 70â¬



Aso klar, die gibbet dann.

Nen Satz Flow EX 29 gibbet da fÃ¼r 100â¬ bin am Ã¼berlegen die aufs Ragley zu machenDa XT Naben rein und gut.
Aber die Felgen im Bikemarkt sind leider WeiÃ, bin am Ã¼berlegen ob das passt oder ob ich net doch lieber schwarze haben mÃ¶chte...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Wäre eigentlich vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

Jup eigentlich ja, aber weiÃe Felgen?

Da kann ich auch die DT 29er Endurofelgen nehmen, die Kosten auch nur36â¬ das StÃ¼ck, gut die sind net soo extrem breit, aber auch noch im Rahmen und preiswerter...


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Ryde Edge ist ja quasi der direkte gegener der Alpine aber halt viel günstiger.
Fällt die schon unter die Rubrik billig wird teuer oder meint ihr ich kann die nehmen bis ich ne gescheite 292 basis habe


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Sieht eigentlich vernÃ¼nftig aus. Findet man eben noch nicht viel dazu, aber bei einer 30â¬ Felge kann man wohl nicht all zu viel falsch machen.
Aber ist eben extrem schmal!


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2013)

MMh jop 17mm is echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## InoX (6. Oktober 2013)

ich kann dir noch die Pacenti CL 25 empfehlen. Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit.

Die hat immerhin 21mm Innenbreite.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

Dachte die hat auch 21mm ?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2013)

die edge mc1 hat 21 mm.
die edge 17 mm.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

Wiegt aber dann wieder mehr und schon fast zu viel habe ich gelesen


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2013)

link zur felge?

die mc1 ist leichter.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ok habe mich vertan danke für den Tipp
sieht auch gut aus die Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2013)

Die mc1 soll grenzwertig sein...

Gerade Rumpf Übungen level 2 gemacht: 35 min und ich bin platt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

Die mc1 kostetauch genauso viel wie ne crest oder alpine....


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2013)

Crest und Alpine sind eben bewährt und da kann man kaum etwas falsch machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2013)

wenn du nicht zu breite reifen fÃ¤hrst kÃ¶nntest du auch ne alte olympic nehmen.
wÃ¼rde ich aber nur bis max. 2,1" nehmen.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=39_185_636&products_id=7473

bringt auch etwas farbe mit ans bike.


gÃ¼nstige notubes felgen gibts z.b. hier:
http://www.wigglesport.de/stans-no-tubes/?o=2
gutschein fÃ¼r den newsletter nicht vergessen.

im bikemarkt gibt die aber auch fÃ¼r 70 â¬ meine ich.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Oktober 2013)

Werde morgen mal 650b in den Rahmen reinhalten


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Riss an Constantins Scalpel und zwei Risse an Optimo-Rahmen im Bekanntenkreis gesehen habe, bin ich an post-CAAD4-Rahmen kaum noch interessiert. Das Flash bestätigt mich...
> 
> Glückwunsch zum 1, Kai!


Riss ist seeehr weich formuliert. Gebrochen ist das Teil. Egal, jemand anderes hat es wiederbelebt und freut sich über den schönen Rahmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Männer 


Metrum schrieb:


> So, Lucy liegt zu Hause und hängt ab!
> Ist alles super verlaufen.


Freut mich das es alles gut gegangen ist  



maddda schrieb:


> Mooin,
> 
> Ach leute war das ein Rennen., es hat geschüttet wie aus eimern. Die ganze zeit. Teils war die strecke noch sehr gut befahrbar(Forstautobahnen). Doch aufg einigen Wiesen/Trails ging gar nix mehr. Is auch kaum verwunderlich, dass ich für die ca. 1700iwas und knapp 70km 3:26 gebraucht habe^^ Die bedingungen waren einfach sehr schlecht...Bin auch 4mal gestürzt, is aber alles glpimpflich ausgegangen, waren immer so rutscher in nen Hang usw
> 
> ...


Gratulation Euch Beiden .




Junior97 schrieb:


> So gestern den Marathon in bottrop gefahren und am Ende nur noch krämpfe gehabt.
> Aber immerhin in 4h:38min die 93km geschafft


Super gemacht, ist doch noch ne gute Zeit geworden



k_star schrieb:


> @ maddda
> 
> glückwunsch zum 2. platz.
> 
> ...


Gratulation auch an Dich.....war es der erste Erster?
So wie es aussieht habt Ihr auch Spaß im Schlamm



Ich bin auch wieder von unserer 4 Tagestour zurück und habe nichts kaputt gemacht. Das Wetter war bis auf Heute (80km im Nieselregen) trocken und kühl.
Zus. sind es 330km und 2352Hm geworden.....und das hier im Flachland



Auf der ersten und schwersten Etappe



Am Fundort der Himmelsscheibe von Nebra



Museum zur Himmelsscheibe in Wangen......die sogenannte Himmelsbarke



Nass und Kalt



Hier gab es lecker Welsfilet und ein riesen Eisbecher als Belohnung zum Ende der Tour.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Yeah! Sehr cool Jens 

Ich dreh noch eine Runde mim Rädchen bevor es in die Uni geht, hab extrem schwere Oberschenkel von gestern


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2013)

@Jens Das sieht ja nach Spaß aus!!!!


 @Marcel Seid ihr immer noch an dieser Gruppenarbeit? Das Semester hat doch noch gar net angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Morschen Jungs!

Da habt ihr je ne fette Tour gemacht Jens. 
Ich finde es sportlicher wenn der Tieflader an der Achse hängt aber es wird wohl seine Gründe haben und stabiler ist es oben sicherlich auch. 
Und man kann auch noch feuchte Wäsche zum trocknen dranhängen!


----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2013)

Aus solche Touren hätte ich auch mal Lust. Am besten noch mit Zelt und allem.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2013)

morgen zusammen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> @_Jens_ Das sieht ja nach Spaß aus!!!!
> 
> 
> @_Marcel S_eid ihr immer noch an dieser Gruppenarbeit? Das Semester hat doch noch gar net angefangen...



Abgabe am 24.10. man hat dafür über ein halbes Jahr Zeit und die Anmeldung ist "wann immer man möchte"


----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Abgabe am 24.10. *man hat dafür über ein halbes Jahr Zeit *und die Anmeldung ist "*wann immer man möchte*"




Klingt bissel nach Hermes Versand!


----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2013)

Was ihr immer mit Hermes habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Als ich letztes Jahr die Woche im KH lag, wollte mir der Prof trotz Attest die "verlorene" Zeit nicht gutschreiben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so 4 Tage spürt man doch in den Beinen .


> Aus solche Touren hätte ich auch mal Lust. Am besten noch mit Zelt und allem.


Von unserer Tour war ja nur die grobe Richtung geplant, daher kam gegen Ende des Tages immer etwas Hektik auf....."wo wollen wir schlafen"....ist hier in unserer Gegend nicht so einfach wie in Österreich oder Italien. Hier fehlen einfach die Hinweisschilder...-Zimmer Frei-.
Daher muss unbedingt ein leichtes Zelt mit ordentlichen Schlafsäcken und Isomatten her. Unterwegs gab es viele schöne Plätzchen zum Übernachten in der Natur.


> Ich finde es sportlicher wenn der Tieflader an der Achse hängt aber es wird wohl seine Gründe haben und stabiler ist es oben sicherlich auch.
> Und man kann auch noch feuchte Wäsche zum trocknen dranhängen!


Vom Fahrverhalten werden sich die zwei Varianten nicht viel nehmen aber von der Bodenfreiheit und der Federung schon. An der Sattelstütze befestigt ist der Trailer weit genug oben und mit 160mm Federweg merkt man ihn selbst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten im Gelände nicht. Der Kurvenradius ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.....zweimal habe ich ein Bäumchen gestriffen
Außerdem bekomme ich oben an der Sattelstütze keine zusätzliche Querbelastung auf den Gefederten Hinterbau vom Bike.

 Unsere Route    Tag 1 ......bis Tag 4


----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2013)

was hattet ihr für ein Zelt?

Der Link klappt leider nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2013)

Probier es jetzt noch mal
Zelt hatte ich noch nicht mit (knapp 4 kg.....zu schwer) und für die Temperaturen fehlen auch noch die Schlafsäcke und Isomatten.....es war schon leicht Nachtfrost
Wir haben immer in Pensionen übernachtet


----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2013)

ist ja eine nette Runde. Die letzte Etappe scheint ja etwas entspannter zu sein. Mehr bergab als bergauf.

Ein leichtes Zelt für zwei ist ja leider immer etwas schwerer.


----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Jens, wie kann ich die anderen Strecken aufrufen?
Sehe ja bei dem Link nur den ersten Tag.
Müssen aber jetzt eh erstmal wieder in die Tierklinik fahren. Kontrolle, Verband wechseln und bestimmt wieder nen Schwung Spritzen einpacken.
Unser Mülleimer sieht aus wie bei Junkies!


----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, wie kann ich die anderen Strecken aufrufen?
> Sehe ja bei dem Link nur den ersten Tag.
> Müssen aber jetzt eh erstmal wieder in die Tierklinik fahren. Kontrolle, Verband wechseln und bestimmt wieder nen Schwung Spritzen einpacken.
> Unser Mülleimer sieht aus wie bei Junkies!



Bin einfach oben auf Goldjunge gegangen und habe mir angeschaut was er für Touren hochgeladen hat.


----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke Philipp, schau ich dann wenn ich wieder zurück bin.
Eigentlich fahren wir schon - wenn die Frau nicht immer noch im Bad wäre!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2013)

Seid ihr immer noch nicht los?


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Als ich letztes Jahr die Woche im KH lag, wollte mir der Prof trotz Attest die "verlorene" Zeit nicht gutschreiben.



Na Super -.- das is mal wieder professorenarroganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ist ja eine nette Runde. Die letzte Etappe scheint ja etwas entspannter zu sein. Mehr bergab als bergauf.
> 
> Ein leichtes Zelt für zwei ist ja leider immer etwas schwerer.


 
Gestern hat es die ganze Zeit genieselt.....da konnte ich meine Frau nicht mehr für die angepeilten Anstiege mit anschließenden Trails begeistern .
Zelte für zwei  gibt es schon um ein Kilo.....aber sehr teuer


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, wie kann ich die anderen Strecken aufrufen?
> Sehe ja bei dem Link nur den ersten Tag.
> Müssen aber jetzt eh erstmal wieder in die Tierklinik fahren. Kontrolle, Verband wechseln und bestimmt wieder nen Schwung Spritzen einpacken.
> Unser Mülleimer sieht aus wie bei Junkies!


 


InoX schrieb:


> Bin einfach oben auf Goldjunge gegangen und habe mir angeschaut was er für Touren hochgeladen hat.


So hatte ich mir das gedacht


----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So hatte ich mir das gedacht



Woher sollte ich wissen was DU dir gedacht hast?
Ich fürchte das wird selbst deine Frau nicht immer wissen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2013)

Veikko, Du hast recht.....ich muss jetzt ein bisschen Nachsichtiger mit Dir sein.......aber im Normalfall hättest Du bei gpsies noch die Routen gefunden, die ich noch gar nicht gefahren bin

Und mit Lucy alles im Lot?


----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, soweit ganz gut - wenn man bedenkt das die OP ja erst am Freitag war. Muss halt noch im Laufgitter bleiben, was ihr nicht sooo gefällt und irgendwie muss noch ne Physio engagiert werden damit sich die Nackenmuskeln wieder erholen.


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich doch aber schon Prima an

Unser Zwergkaninchen hat die us die zwei Tage, die wir weg waren auch vermisst. Hat kaum was angerührt usw. Jez issser aber wieder beruihgt

Eben kam Post vonne Insel und ich hab direkt mal nen Aufbaufred gestartet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11002198#post11002198


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Eben kam Post vonne Insel und ich hab direkt mal nen Aufbaufred gestartet:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11002198#post11002198


Nee, muss das sein


----------



## Metrum (7. Oktober 2013)

Oh - ein Trekkingtrailbike! 

Der Rahmen sieht aber schön aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Grad eben noch fürs neue 29er HR eine Nabe und Speichen bestellt. Dazu eine Rennrad/Crosstub-Felge und ne neue Shorts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2013)

War gerade eben 65min Regenerativ auffer Rolle.

Irgendwie merk ich das Rennen von Samstag nochBin noch etwas wasted^^
Naja das bissl Bewegung auffer Rolle hat glaube ich gerade richtig gut getan. Mal schauen wies mir morgen so geht


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann vom Lauf immer noch keine Treppen steigen. Das Mädel das mich zum Lauf überredet und angemeldet hat, hat mich jetzt zu ihr eingeladen


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2013)

Dafür kann man sich doch auch mal die Beine kaputtlaufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2013)

Und du kommst nicht hoch und sitzt weinend im Treppenhaus... Sooo schade

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## InoX (7. Oktober 2013)

der war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (7. Oktober 2013)

Hihihi bringt den Marcel net auf dumme Gedanken. Der muss sich ne Lefty anschaffen und kein Mädel anlachen. Ich hab da ein paar Teile die er testen muss 

Ansonsten will ich wieder Sommer. Mit Erdbeermassaker und so. Lag am WE schon das erste mal flach...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und du kommst nicht hoch und sitzt weinend im Treppenhaus... Sooo schade
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Tzzz! Die wohnt auch in 'nem Schloss 


Was ein Massaker


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nicht schwer, sitzt super und macht das was es soll......hoffentlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2013)

nenn ihn donald


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2013)

Optisch vielleicht nicht die erste Wahl, aber wenn es tut was es soll!?


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Sag-Ring sitzt ganz schief!


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich auch grad gedacht
Ich glaube fürs trailgerät werd ich mal diesen marshguard probieren


----------



## xmaxle (8. Oktober 2013)

SCHUTZBLECH ??? *waaaaah... HILFE SCHREIKRAMPF AAAARGH!*


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem ist dass es keine wirklich schönen Schutzbleche gibt und es immer ein Kompromiss ist. Aber eh sich Jens nach jeder Tour ne halbe Stunde den Schlamm aus dem Bart kämmt....


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2013)

Nach der MTB-Tour hat man gefälligst so auszusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

Naja gut, am Ende des Feldes bekommt der Jens immer den Dreck der anderen Fahrer ab!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Oktober 2013)

Von den bis jetzt getesteten Teilen ist die Variante noch am erträglichsten



Durch den Knick an der Spitze bleibt der Dreck auf dem Rad



bei dem flog der Dreck zwischen den zwei Hälften direkt in mein Gesicht



Ging auch gut....aber bei 70 Sachen flog mir die Pferde******* auch ins Gesicht



> SCHUTZBLECH ??? *waaaaah... HILFE SCHREIKRAMPF AAAARGH!*


Ihr Jungspunde könnt Euch noch im Dreck suhlen 


> Ich glaube fürs trailgerät werd ich mal diesen marshguard probieren


Hat mein Junge auch am Freerider......besser als nichts, aber ins Gesicht fliegt der Dreck auch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Oktober 2013)

moin

so Crosserrunde ist geschafft man macht die Kiste geräusche...

hat mal einer wieder was vom hamburher Jung gehört????


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2013)

der marshguard bringt nix, weil der dreck nach vorne geworfen wird und du dann rein faehrst. das schutzblech muss also entweder senkrecht zu machen (raceface mudflap) oder ein gutes stuck nach vorne reichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2013)

bei mir bringt der marshguard sehr viel.
hatte beim langenbergmarathon am samstag überhaupt keine probleme ohne brille.
und matschig war es.

es kommt auf die montage an.
das hinterteil schön nach oben, und dann fliegt auch kein/kaum dreck nach vorne.


----------



## mete (8. Oktober 2013)

Einfach langsamer fahren, dann wird man auch nicht dreckig!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach der MTB-Tour hat man gefälligst so auszusehen


 
Genau...wieder zurück in der Schweiz. Massa marittima ist der ne reise wert. Haben uns nach immer wieder regen und reisestress entschieden nach hause zu fahren und uns dort nochmals richtig zu erholen.

Ja ja Veikko...das ist so wenn man ohne blech unterwegs ist.


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

Zu Hause ist es doch sowieso am schönsten, Jens!


----------



## Junior97 (8. Oktober 2013)

Abend männers,

habe grade mal nach 29er China Krachern geguckt,
und bei Ebay findet man da schon einiges aber kann man da ohne Probleme kaufen und hat vielleicht schon jemand erfahrung mit ?

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn ein 29er China Kracher? Meinst du die Chinaböller Lampe?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2013)

Rahmen. Er meint Trekkingrahmen


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2013)

Er meint wohl einen Rahmen 

Mir is grad eben ne 29er Fox immbikemarkt durch die Lappen gegangen-.-


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

Jan, wenn du den 29er Rahmen in s kaufen musst dann wachs lieber noch ein wenig, weil die sehen fast alle scheisze aus in der Größe.
Und in zwei Jahren, wenn du groß bist, sind die Rahmen dann eh billig da dann ein Großteil wieder vernünftig geworden ist und richtige MTBs in 26" fährt.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2013)

ich würde auch noch warten...


----------



## InoX (8. Oktober 2013)

Jo, bloß abwarten. Das Elend will niemand sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jo, bloß abwarten. Das Elend will niemand sehen!


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Die Sonne scheint!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier leider nicht


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!

Hier scheint die Sonne auch nicht....Ich überlege gleich mal zur abwechslung ne Runde laufen zu gehen. Nen paar alternative einheiten sollen ja nach der Rennsaison ganz gut sein


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Meine Oberschenkel brennen immer noch von Sonntag


----------



## Fezza (9. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Jungs!!!!

Hier Nebel und für Freitag Schnee bis ins Tal

noch ist's recht angenehm.....


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier ists auch nur bedeckt und etwa 16 Grad


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Waren das nicht nur paar lächerliche Kilometer Marcel? 

Ja, ich glaub ab morgen wird es hier auch erstmal mit der Sonne vorbei sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Japs. ABer ich war vorher bis um halb 3 trinken, hab im Prinzip 2 Wochen nach Krankheit keinen Sport gemacht und war 3 Monate nicht laufen 
Denkbar günstigste Konstellation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Japs.* ABer ich war vorher bis um halb 3 trinken*, hab im Prinzip 2 Wochen nach Krankheit keinen Sport gemacht und war 3 Monate nicht laufen
> Denkbar günstigste Konstellation



 

Na gut, das erklärt einiges!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

50â¬ versoffen. Da blutet einem an nÃ¤chsten Tag das Herz 
Aber was tut man nicht alles, wenn man seinen besten Kumpel Ã¼ber mehrere Monate nicht gesehen hat


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

.... und wenn einen dann ein Mädel zum Laufen erwartet!


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

das wäre mir so schade um das Geld. Dafür dass es einem am nächsten Tag auch noch dreckig geht...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> .... und wenn einen dann ein MÃ¤del zum Laufen erwartet!



Sie hat sogar mein Startgeld bezahlt. Zur Frage was ich ihr schulde kam, dass sie froh ist das ich so kurzfristig konnte und ich mir was anderes zum revanchieren Ã¼berlegen soll.

Ich glaube 20â¬ gingen davon fÃ¼rs Taxi drauf, deshalb gehe ich auch ungern in Soest weg. Man kommt einfach schlecht nach Hause und muss im Taxi noch um sein Leben bangen, wenn die mit 130 durch die kleinen Ortschaften brettern


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sie hat sogar mein Startgeld bezahlt. Zur Frage was ich ihr schulde kam, dass sie froh ist das ich so kurzfristig konnte und ich mir was anderes zum revanchieren überlegen soll.



Na dann überleg mal. Melde sie doch für den nächsten Lauf in der Nähe an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Marcel....gibt es nicht Teamwettbewerbe wo Eine/r rennt und der Andere fährt....da wär beiden geholfen


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Das nennt sich Triathlonstaffel?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Triathlonstaffel?!


 Laufen und Fahren....ist geregelt.....und anschließend gemeinsam schwimmen....auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

gibt aber auch nur Laufen und Radeln. Schwimmen könnt ihr dann privat.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Beim Laufen brauch ich aber keine Hilfe. Tzzzzz!

EDIT: Musste dem Hund mal wieder verbieten den DPD-Menschen zu fressen, der hat nämlich die am Sonntag bestellte Crest Felge geliefert. Bestellt im Bikemarkt bei carina123 - superfix 
Da könnte sich bike24 mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Ohne Nabe und Speichen kann ich hier nichts aufbauen....

Oder... Philipp wird sich erinnern: Spokeless. Transrapid-Supraleiter-Spokeless-Laufräder


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Aber das geht auch nicht weil du dann ja deine Speichenreflektoren nicht mehr verbauen kannst!


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2013)

Argh ich könnte kotzen.

War eben laufen und bin mit dem Fuß umgeknickt. Fühlt sich an wie vor 2-3 Jahren, als meine Aussenbänder im Mors waren. 
ICh werd dann gleich mal ins KH fahren und mir ne Aircastschiene geben lassen...son mist


> Oder... Philipp wird sich erinnern: Spokeless. Transrapid-Supraleiter-Spokeless-Laufräder



 Das war sooo geil!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber das geht auch nicht weil du dann ja deine Speichenreflektoren nicht mehr verbauen kannst!



Aber stell dir mal vor, du hast den halben Raddurchmesser als Federweg. Besser kanns doch nicht sein. Geht halt nicht als Lefty, da würde das Rad von alleine durch die Gegend eiern... 

Du machst auch Sachen, dann schon mal gut Besserung. Warst direkt im Gelände laufen?


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich, wo sollte ich denn sonst laufen
Naja meine Familie hat eh lockere Bänder, gibt höhlenmalereien von uns, wo sich einer an den Fuß fasst

Rolle ging aber eben auch, also wirds net so schlimm sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2013)

Grummmel.... Warte jez schon seit 40 Minuten in der notaufnahme-.-
Wenn ich net bald drankomme heilt sich mein Fuß selber....  Vor allem ist sonst niemand im Wartezimmer -.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Grummmel.... Warte jez schon seit 40 Minuten in der notaufnahme-.-
> Wenn ich net bald drankomme heilt sich mein Fuß selber....  Vor allem ist sonst niemand im Wartezimmer -.-


 Die schärfen noch die Zähne der Bandsäge....soll ja ne saubere OP werden


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Philipp kein Material dabei hat zerstört er sich wohl selbst?


----------



## xmaxle (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/statusmeldung-eines-zimmermanns.html In dem Sinne, Guten Morgen Allerseits !


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn der Philipp kein Material dabei hat zerstört er sich wohl selbst?



Dann sollte er wohl genauso wie Sascha besser alles mit dem Rad erledigen


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/statusmeldung-eines-zimmermanns.html In dem Sinne, Guten Morgen Allerseits !



"Gesoffen und getanzen" 

Hab gerade wieder feinstens mit Lot gepanscht. Man freu ich mich auf die Entjungferung.


----------



## Junior97 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich noch Wachse...
Bin jetzt zuletzt ordentlich gewachsen aber jetzt nicht mehr 
Bin jetzt so 174cm da brauche ich wohl eher M oder ?


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

fahre mit 1,80 auch noch Rahmen in M. Damit hättest du also etwas Spiel nach oben.


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> fahre mit 1,80 auch noch Rahmen in M. Damit hättest du also etwas Spiel nach oben.



Er spricht aber von Trekkingrädern!


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

was soll ich denn da sagen? Die fährt man gar nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Echt? Hatte dich kleiner in Erinnerung... (also Jan)


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Echt? Hatte dich kleiner in Erinnerung... (also Jan)




  (Ich dachte du meinst Philipp!)


Nein Philipp aber man muss es da probieren, weil man im 29er schon bissel anders sitzt, finde ich.


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

hatte da auch ne M.


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich auch jeweils. Aber was mich erstaunt hat war dass ich beim Scandal die Thomson zwei cm. weiter draußen hatte als beim 26er mit selber Rahmenhöhe. 
Habe da aber nie weiter drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Junior97 (9. Oktober 2013)

Haben uns doch das letzte mal im Winter gesehen Marcel  
MArcel fährst du Poison Cup ?


----------



## xmaxle (9. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab gerade wieder feinstens mit Lot gepanscht.



Ich hab mit Fasern und Harz herumgematscht.
Übrigens find ich deinen Rahmenbauthread sehr gelungen ! 
 @Madda: Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Fasern und Harz herumgematscht.
> Übrigens find ich deinen Rahmenbauthread sehr gelungen !



Klingt gut. Was wirds denn? Deine Bremshebelschellen?

Danke für das Kompliment.


Ach ja Philipp, alles Gute. Das wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2013)

So also es is nix gebrochen hab ne aircastschiene und letztes mal saß ich nach ca 10 Tagen wieder aufm Rad und da wars schlimmer...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Haben uns doch das letzte mal im Winter gesehen Marcel
> MArcel fährst du Poison Cup ?



Keine Ahnung, liegt glaube ich ziemlich im Semester und Klausurenphase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm poison... Könnte ich auch mal wieder hin...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Toll... Ich lieg hier im Bett und merke jeden Pulsschlag an meinem klumpfuss, auf Bauch liegen geht auch net... Wasn mors-.-


----------



## Fezza (10. Oktober 2013)

Guata Morga!! Grad mitm Hund unterwegs, etwas bewegen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
werde wohl gleich richtig nass auf Arbeit ankommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

vorletzter tag urlaub. gestern war ich im cDale entwicklungs buero in freiburg... schon cool !


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2013)

Moin



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vorletzter tag urlaub. gestern war ich im cDale entwicklungs buero in freiburg... schon cool !


 Klingt spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

oja... und was wir im heutzungsraum auf nem haufen gefunden haben... vllt hab ich ja glueck


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2013)

Was hattest du denn da zu suchen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

er war der meinung wir koennten da was finden


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich geh gleich mal in unseren Heizungsraum... Vielleicht kann ich ja das Blockheizkraftwerk verkloppen. Das bringt bestimmt "etwas" Geld.


----------



## pirat00 (10. Oktober 2013)

Habt Ihr auch was gefunden? ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

abwarten... mal sehen, was sich am zaboo in den naechsten tagen noch so aendert...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist die Eingangsbestätigung von PX auf dem Mailaccount meines Vaters. Nach über einer Woche haben die festgestellt, dass der Rahmen da ist und lesen an welche Mailadresse die Infos gehen, können die in England scheinbar nicht. 
Bin echt enttäuscht von dem Laden.


EDIT: Mein Lieblingsradladen in dem ich selbst über einige Monate gearbeitet habe ist abgebrannt: http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/loka...aden-nach-brand-fahrradgeschaeft-3153780.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2013)

Aber beim Kaffenback verlief alles rechtens!?
Heute hole ich endlich den Cyclocrossrahmen ab, beize ein paar Stellen ab und dann kommen erst einmal die vorhandenen Teile ran, die ich dranschrauben kann. Das Schaltwerk ist im Zulauf


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Kaffenback ist in Ordnung, ist schließlich ein schweres Stahlroß.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

mich juckt es auch noch immer mit dem crosser... aktuell faende ich einen disc ssp crosser sehr cool,... schoen mit der trp hydro dran... hmmm aber erstmal das zaboo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Argh und ich finde keine Gabel.
Suche immernoch ne gebrauchte 130mm 29er, aber sowas gibt es wohl nur neu

Naja gleiche geht es erstmal noch ins KH, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber beim Kaffenback verlief alles rechtens!?
> Heute hole ich endlich den Cyclocrossrahmen ab, beize ein paar Stellen ab und dann kommen erst einmal die vorhandenen Teile ran, die ich dranschrauben kann. Das Schaltwerk ist im Zulauf



Echt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2013)

Jo. Habe ich vorgestern saubillig bekommen. Hätte ich dir wegen deines Schaltwerks aber noch gesagt 
Dann kann's endlich mit dem Aufbauthema weitergehen.


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2013)

Scherz?


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

So bin aus dem KH wieder da.
Anfang nächster Woche soll ich dann mit meinem Fuß mal beim Hausarzt aufschlagen. Evtl. wird da dann ein MRT gemacht um zu sehen wie es die Bänder erwischt hat. Das geht aber erst, wenn die Schwellung weg is. Im liegen könnte ich meinen Puls richtig dadrin fühlen


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2013)

Klumpfußphilipp - kannste nicht ne 120er Gabel auf 130 traveln?!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Na immerhin, Versandbestätigung von bike24. Dann kann ich am "Doppelwochenende" wenigstens einen Crosser mit Schlauchreifen Vorne/Hinten bewegen und einen kompletten LRS in die Wechselzone stellen - achja kann ich nicht, hab keine zweite 10 Fach RR Kassette.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

Crap!!! Die Alu lefty lässt sich nicht auf 29' umbauen,... Schlechte Chancen für ein upgrade am zaboo...

Aber: Ich habe das "bockig-Problem" wohl gelöst! Negativ Kammer entlüften! Jetzt funktioniert sie halbwegs morgen mal testen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Klumpfußphilipp - kannste nicht ne 120er Gabel auf 130 traveln?!



Ne geht nicht...aber ich bin schon an 1-2 Sachen dran. Wenns nix wird nehm ich von CRC ne 2012er Revelation, die is momenatn im angbeot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Sobald 'ne Gabel drinhängt sieht es doch immer schon fast aus wie ein Fahrrad.


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Vor allem kann man dann anfangen sachen dranzubauen, hier liegen nemmich total viele einzelteile rum

Es gehen überigens zwei weitere Teile in meine Statistik der zerstörung mit ein.
Die Sun Ringle Dirty flea hat lagermäßig den Langenbergmarathon nicht überlebt und die Bor Felge die dadrauf ist kann man wegen der extremen beule wohl auch vergessen. Der höhenschlag hat sich letztens sogarbemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## Junior97 (10. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du mit der Dirty Flea gemacht die ist doch bei C#dale 7.500â¬ rÃ¤dern drinn oder ?


----------



## InoX (10. Oktober 2013)

Das kenne ich von meinem Stadtrad. mit den "dünnen" Trekkingreifen vom gibts vom Hinterrad auch immer son Tritt in den Ar...m


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei FRM/BOR fährt man eben nichts das sich dreht 

Die Nabe hast du doch aber auch noch nicht so lange? Da kann man ja doch eher Novatec fahren


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Was hast du mit der Dirty Flea gemacht die ist doch bei C#dale 7.500 rädern drinn oder ?



Na und, auch die Sachen können kaputt gehen. Die hat auch schon einige betriebsstunden hinter sich und durfte auch echt leiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Für so eine junge Nabe eigentlich inakzeptabel


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich ja, aber nungut sie hat  ca. 123 Betriebsstunden.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2013)

Kannst denn die Lager tauschen?


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Müsste eigentlich gehen mal schauen ob das lohnt. HAb für die Nabe 50 bezahlt


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich sag nur hope oder dt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Das Fuji hat ja seit ein paar Tagen eine Hope drin


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte genau einmal eine sun ringle... Nach 3 Monaten total im Eimer! Lager komplett im Arsch! Da waren keine Kugel mehr drin,... Nur Brei!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2013)

Mmh dann werde ich morgen mal das Teil aufmachen, aber eigentlich hat sie mir bis jez gut gefallen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab dann gescheite Lager rein, dann lief sie ganz OK...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2013)

Es geht weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Oktober 2013)

Sascha, du brauchst nicht traurig sein wegen des Schnees. Hier auf 1800m hat's bis jetzt (3h) 30cm Neuschnee 

Musste im Schneegestöber 1, 25h "wandern". Schön mit Stirnlampe... allerdings piekte der Schnee wie Nadeln im Gesicht.


----------



## xmaxle (10. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Was wirds denn? Deine Bremshebelschellen?


Krimskrams der die Lefty 20g leichter gemacht hat  1100g ist das Ziel.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Oktober 2013)

@nopain nogain: auf welche Alu leftys trifft das zu? Auch die 2011er PBR? Hatte genau das geplant und hoffe nun, das deine Aussage nur auf die neuen Gabeln ohne Faltenbalg zutrifft. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7562 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

Von mir auch ein "Guten Morgen Männer"!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein "Guten Morgen Männer"!


Da geh ich mit "GMA" 







GMA---> Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Foen (11. Oktober 2013)

Guten morgen, ich bin der Fön! 

Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild eines Laufradsatzes mit weißen (vllt Novatec) Naben an einem Bike verbaut? Für den kommenden Schnee passt das doch super!


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da geh ich mit "GMA"
> GMA---> Guten Morgen Allerseits



Ich dachte das bezieht sich auf den Spruch (*G*ebt *M*ir *A*lles) auf deiner Kasse im Geschäft!


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

Foen schrieb:


> Guten morgen, ich bin der Fön!




Das nenn ich doch mal ne schöne Eröffnung! 

Und ich muss da natürlich gleich hier dran denken (auch wenn ichs nicht mehr lustig finde).

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3U4CNNhAZA"]Otto Waalkes - Der sprechende FÃ¶hn 1974 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich werde mir aber wohl nen Satz weiße Novatec kaufen, wenn du bissel warten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Bin gerade am überlegen wegen der Gabel: was meint ihr:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/248739-rock-shox-neue-rock-shox-recon-silver-tk-29-zoll-tapered


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen wegen der Gabel: was meint ihr:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/248739-rock-shox-neue-rock-shox-recon-silver-tk-29-zoll-tapered



NEIN!!! Das macht keinen Sinn! 

190 für ne Recon - hast du getrunken Philipp!!!


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Okok bleib mal ganz ruhig


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen wegen der Gabel: was meint ihr:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/248739-rock-shox-neue-rock-shox-recon-silver-tk-29-zoll-tapered


Da muss ne Pike rein


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Okok bleib mal ganz ruhig


Irgendwas hat der Veikko Heute eingeworfen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Billig Plunder im Rad?!  Wasn los mit dir Philipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Darf doch max 130 einbaun, naja mehr will ich auch net, die Bit** soll tieeeeef

Hab auch schon nen anderen User wegen ner Revelation angeschrieben.Hab da über 1-2 Ecken mitbekommen, dass der eine Verkaufen möchte


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Okok bleib mal ganz ruhig



Warte mal ab bis der Sascha seinen Playboy weggelegt und mal wieder auf den Monitor geguckt hat! Dann weißt du wie ruhig ich noch bin! 


Jens, ich habe nix eingeworfen - im Gegenteil, ich muss es noch machen!


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Ok hab das Teil gestrichen, zufrieden?
Die Standarts sahen eigentlich ganz ok aus, aber das Gewicht war mir dann doch etwas zu hoch...

Wenn alle stricke reissen und ich net an ne gebrauchte Revelation oder Fox komme wird es dann die:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...on-rl-29-dual-air-1-5-taper-2012/rp-prod94595


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Leute ich werde wahnsinnig!
Hab nen schreiben vom FundbÃ¼ro bekommen. Alle angaben sind falsch.
SchÃ¤tzwert der Sache steht nun 150â¬ drin und das ich keinen Antrag auf Finderlohn gemacht hab
Hab erstmal eine Frau beim FundbÃ¼ro zusammengestauchtBei der Polizei wurde ein SchÃ¤tzwert von 2500â¬ Protokolliert.

Mmn machen die das nur, dass wenn die die Verbummeln nicht so viel Schadensersatz zahlen mÃ¼ssen, hab ich der auch so gesagt! Naja am ende kam raus, dass die Sachbearbeiterin, die sich um soetwas kÃ¼mmert momentan im Urlaub is...Ich soll am Montag dann nochmal wiederkommen(hab ja auch sonst nichts zu tun)Wenn die Leute doch einfach mal vernÃ¼nftig ihren Job machen kÃ¶nnten

Das Amt mache ich fertig!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist aber auch ungewöhnlich so eine Brille zu finden


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja schon, aber bei der Polizei wurde der Schätzwert ja schon Protokolliert und dass ich ja anspruch auf Finderlohn gemacht habe


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich von den Nachbarn höre was dei teilweise so auf den Ämtern fabrizieren...
Da wird einem echt schlecht!

Nur als Beispiel: Eine arbeitet auch für den Staat und übersetzt Bücher in Blindenschrift.
"So blöd das heute die Chefin da ist, da kann ich das Kind gar nicht während der Arbeitszeit aus der Schule abholen (ist neben an im Schulzentrum) und mich dann mit ihm beschäftigen. Da muss es nach der Schule wohl ausnahmsweise im Büro sitzen und Nintendo spielen."
"Muss die nächsten Tage nicht arbeiten, die in Köln in der Zentrale haben auch frei wegen Karneval."


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Is der wahnsinn. Die alte wollte das Telefonat mit mir einfach beenden. Hat mir ständig iwas von einer Privatrechtlichen angelegenheit erzählt.

Dumm nur, dass die net weiß, dass ich dieses Semster meinen schein "Privatrecht" an der Uni bestanden habe

Meine Mutter darf von Unserem laden aus auch keine Gelben Säcke beantragen, da der Einzelhandel angeblich ein Müllentsorgungunternehmen beauftragen muss. Super geil für die drei Joguhrtbecher, die meine Mutter da im Photostudio wegschmeißt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

recon? bist du naerrisch!?!? du hast schon mitbekommen wie ich ueber meine reba kotze? 
naja solangsam koennte sie gehen.

gibt doch einige fox:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/213182-fox-float-ctd-evolution-29
KAUFEN!!! SOFORT!!! JEEEEEEEETZT!!!


ne, die alu um die es hier ging war sehr alt (nicht gebondend) und mit speziel innenleben.
bei den aktuellen pbr/xloc musst du halt aufpassen. 100mm 26zoll -> 70mm 29zoll. darum gibt es die zum teil sehr preiswert. das problem ist, das der 100mm pbr/xloc daempfern wirklich nur 100mm (-30mm 29er) hub drin sind. daher braucht man pbr/xloc eigentlich immer eine mir 130/140mm um sie auf 29zoll um zu bauen. 

gerade meine lefty wieder abgeholt. gab ein kleines daempfer problem. hat sich der "deckel" der kartusche geloest -> alles oel oben raus und unten aus dem teleskop raus.
gut: cDale direkt vor der tuere und kumpel hatte 5minuten zeit -> frisch gemachte lefty ->


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Die habe ich schon angefragt...leider will jemand von dem Verkäufer ein Komplettbike kaufen und die Gabel soll darein, sonst hätte ich die Sofort genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

und bei der? der krazer? mal ehrlich? wie lange willst du die gabel fahren? und glaubst du das juckt?


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Wollte die eigentlich noch länger fahren. 
Hatte schon angefragt und auf meine Anfrage kam dann des Photo von dem Kratzer. Möchte einfach was vernünftiges fahren...da kaufe ich lieber ne gabel für nen Hunni mehr in neu


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

du fahrst gabeln laenger als 2 jahre? das hab ich bis jetzt nur mit der lefty geschafft


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Also wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe kann man die 2011er Alu PBR für 29er traveln, hat dann aber nur 70mm Federweg.

Will man mehr Federweg haben müsste man eine Lefty max 26er traveln 

oder ein 29er Modell kaufen.

Richtig?



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> recon? bist du naerrisch!?!? du hast schon mitbekommen wie ich ueber meine reba kotze?
> naja solangsam koennte sie gehen.
> 
> gibt doch einige fox:
> ...


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Hab schon bei meiner Sid gesehen, die sich die beschichtung auflöst, wenn da mal ein anfang ist

Das Trailhardtail wird ausserdem nicht soo extrem viel gefahren, als dass es sich lohnen würde die Gabel nach zwei Jahren zu ersetzen und den Service bei der revelation könnte ich selbst machen, bei der FOX nicht. Sprich bei der Fox wären dann mal eben wenns nötig ist 120 bei Toxoholics fällig und das ist mehr als der Hunni, den ich für die Revelation drauflegen müsste


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Schweizer wieder!!! 
Hat der Jens seinen Hund noch?!

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/schweiz...ne-Hunde-und-Katzen-mehr-essen/story/19945914


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

@Renn Maus: bei den hybrid musst du aufpassen: die 29er haben kuerzere linear lager... alles bissle kompliziert geworden 
 @maddda: ja, das hab ich bei ner sid xc auch mal geschafft. 
die letzte fox kam auch weg, als sie nach 2 jahren service gebraucht haette  das selber service machen spricht scho fuer ne rockshox. lefty ist der service halt bei 88+ echt fair.


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Und genau deswegen habe ich Schiss, dass sich bei der besagten Fox der krempel zum Rundumfraß auswirkt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

naja, bei mir war es einfach sand in der gabel... als ich sie dann doch mal gewartet habe,... das pure grauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

auch net schlecht...könnte von mir sein.

So ich mach mich jez mal aufn Weg in die Muckibude und schau mal, dass ich wenigstens den Oberkörper etwas trainiert bekommeEs  heißt zwar "Never skip Leg day", aber jez belibt mir nix anderes überig...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Toll! Gestern kein Biken wegen Hagel am Nachmittag und jetzt schüttets ohne Ende.

Wollte eigentlich Vorbelastung fahren für morgen, damit ich gleich die zwei Hinterräder aufbauen kann.

 @_ Philipp_: Würde schon was gescheites kaufen, weiß ja auch nicht wie die Gabel von innen aussieht. Gerade wenn du das TrailHT im Winter bewegst um das RaceHT zu schonen.
 @_ Alex_: Gibts Neuigkeiten zum Rahmenbruch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Schweizer wieder!!!
> Hat der Jens seinen Hund noch?!
> 
> http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/schweiz...ne-Hunde-und-Katzen-mehr-essen/story/19945914


Menschen sind Allesfresser....und regional unterschiedlich erzogen, normalerweise dürften wir als lebensachtendes Wesen kein anderes Leben beenden. (außer es dient der Erlösung von Qualen)
Aber wenn der Magen knurrt.....wird auch mal getötet und hoffentlich so schonend wie es geht . 
So ganz grob und sachlich gesagt, dürfte einem fleischessenden Menschen egal sein, was er für Fleisch isst wenn es Ihm schmeckt
 .....na denn Mahlzeit


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll! Gestern kein Biken wegen Hagel am Nachmittag und jetzt schüttets ohne Ende.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich Vorbelastung fahren für morgen, damit ich gleich die zwei Hinterräder aufbauen kann.
> 
> ...



Eben ich glaub ich nehm die revelation von CRC


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll! Gestern kein Biken wegen Hagel am Nachmittag und jetzt schüttets ohne Ende.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich Vorbelastung fahren für morgen, damit ich gleich die zwei Hinterräder aufbauen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi,

noch nicht.
Der Rahmen ist seit Montag beim Händler. Rissbildung war eindeutig und wurde vom Händler bestätigt.
Da Cannondale keine 26er Racebikes mehr im Programm hat (lediglich das Einsteigerrad Trail SL gibt es noch als 26er), hab ich vermerken lassen, dass ich lieber ein 29er F-Modell hätte als ein 26er Trail-SL Modell, falls es kein 26er F/Flash mehr auf Lager gibt.

Da mein Bikehändler gegenüber von meiner Arbeitsstelle ist und ich ab Montag wieder arbeiten bin, schaue ich dort mal in der Mittagspause vorbei und frage nach.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Schade dass das 2Souls SlimJim im Bikemarkt ein "S" Rahmen ist. Sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen 


Ahh, okay! Dann wünsche ich das Beste! Wenn du einen 29er Rahmen bekommst, hättest du doch trotzdem einige Teile über, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Oktober 2013)

moin, Die haben sicherlich für die Garantieabwicklung immer noch ein paar Rahmen auf Lager. Vielleicht in einer etwas anderen Farbe aber der gleiche sollte bestimmt noch da sein. Das war damals bei meinem Giant XTC auch so obwohl der Nachfolger schon lange auf dem Markt war.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2013)

Da habe ich (bzw. Leute, die ich kenne) andere Erfahrungen mit Cannondale gemacht. Da kam was ganz Aktuelles aber m.E. nicht ganz so Gutes.


----------



## InoX (11. Oktober 2013)

Das ist dann Mist. Ich habe damals rumgemault und meinen Händler gefragt ob er den neuen Rahmen abkaufen will wenn es ein neuer ist, weil mir die überhaupt nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Oktober 2013)

Mir bleibt ja nun eh nix anderes übrig als zu warten.
Wenns alles nix ist, dann verkloppe ich das ganze Zeug und hol mir eins davon  

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3170


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schade dass das 2Souls SlimJim im Bikemarkt ein "S" Rahmen ist. Sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen
> 
> 
> Ahh, okay! Dann wünsche ich das Beste! Wenn du einen 29er Rahmen bekommst, hättest du doch trotzdem einige Teile über, oder?



Wie groß/klein ist denn Gr. S fahre meine Trailbikes auch immer etwas kleiner...



> Mir bleibt ja nun eh nix anderes übrig als zu warten.
> Wenns alles nix ist, dann verkloppe ich das ganze Zeug und hol mir eins davon


Nee schau mal ob deine Lefty auf 29 umbaubar ist, wenn ja:
http://r2-bike.com/REWEL-Titan-Rahmen-MTB-29
Den mit Leftysteuerrohr schweißen lassen


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Das Team Replica in Grün ist verdammt geil 

@ Philipp

365er Sitzrohrlänge (viel zu kurz, da gibts nicht mal Stützen die lang genug sind)
580er Oberrohr.


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Ok das is echt klein

Selbst der Ragley hat in S 406mm Sitzrohr. Hab mich schließlich für M entschieden mit 457mm SR und 605mm OR entschieden, dürfte dann noch schön wendig bleiben


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Vorallendingen sind die Angaben mit 100mm Reba. Wenn man noch eine längere Gabel einbaut wird die Front noch höher -> horizontale Oberrohrlänge noch kürzer.


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Net ganz, der sitzwinkel wird dann Flacher, dann müsste die virtuelle OR (Abstand von Sattel zu Lenker)auch gleich bleiben oder steh ich jez ganz aufm schlauch


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt schon, aber du müsstest die Stütze doch weniger weit rausziehen als sich die Front erhöht oder?

Aber ich raffs grad selbst nicht mehr. Gemessen wir ohnehin vom Steuerrohr horizontal zur Stütze.


EDIT: Grad noch mal überlegt. Wenn man immer am gleichen Punkt misst, würde das "horizontale Oberrohr" durch eine längere Gabel größer. Man misst dann an der Stütze auch weiter oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Stützenlänge bleibt gleich, weil ja der Abstand zur Kurbel sich ja net ändert


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Post war da  Speichen/Nippel, Novatec HR Nabe, Crono Schlauchreifenfelge und die Shorts (leider etwas groß).

Jetzt weiß ich aber wohl auch warum mir damals bei Philipp das VR kollabiert ist. Am passen HR dazu sind die Hälfte aller Nippel gebrochen. Eine falsche Landung -> Kawumm!


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Mmh spricht für DT Swiss qualität

Hab eben die Dirty Flea zerlegt. Lager haben zu glück nen gängiges Standartmaß. Hab mal eben nen paar ersatzlager bestellt


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich blöd. Will am ausgespeichten HR die DT Felge durch die Ambrosio ersetzen und es passt überhaupt nicht auf der einen Seite. Die Felgen haben fast den gleichen ERD +-1 und sind auch beide geöst.
Laut spokomat gehen da die gleichen Speichen.

Das Crest Hinterrad steht dagegen schon wie eine "1"!


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2013)

Musste auch für mein Hope BOR HR Speichen in Sonderlänge bestellen

Jetzt kann ich erstmal auf dem Trailhardtail immerhin den anderen BOR LRS fahren. Die 366 ist immerhin bis 100kg und AM Sport ausgelegt. Für hier zu Hause sollte das erstmal reichen...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Hm. Das war eigentlich nicht mein Plan, da das eigentlich passen sollte.

Jetzt musste ich notgedrungen das Hinterrad aus dem Schlauchreifen MTB LRS nehmen und da gleich den Crossreifen draufkleben.


----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand bissel Ablenkung sucht!  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Diamant-Moun...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item35cccd5fa4


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Oktober 2013)

Was zur HÖLLE ist DAS????


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Laufräder von "Volcrum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Oktober 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Was zur HÖLLE ist DAS????




Wäre doch ein adäquater Ersatz für dein kaputtes Bike! 
Scheisz auf C´dale und Konsorten!
Fährt 75 km/h berghoch und runter!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

hmmm mein disc crosser wird immer warscheinlicher  





ist akutell mein favorit


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2013)

Mares Disc?

Hab grad festgestellt, das mein Crosser 11-32 Kassetten packt.
Falls der Kollege also vergisst morgen die Kassette mit zu nehmen, hab ich immerhin schon eine Kassette drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Mensch, Mensch,....ihr alten Techniktratschtanten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2013)

lol... mein bruder und ich spielen gerade zum ersten mal final fantasy (14 new realm) und haben lustig spass


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mares Disc?
> 
> Hab grad festgestellt, das mein Crosser 11-32 Kassetten packt.
> Falls der Kollege also vergisst morgen die Kassette mit zu nehmen, hab ich immerhin schon eine Kassette drauf



Was für'n SW is'n montiert? 11-32 wäre ja noch ein Stück besser als 11-30. Vll. packt mein SW das ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2013)

Moin jungs meld mich auch mal wieder. Lebe noch und mein hund auch veikkoâï¸

Ja ja immer dieses techgeschnorreð
Hoffe allen verletzten gehts bald wieder besser und das wir hier mal wieder bessere zeiten sehen...ðªð´ð


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Das Tiso getunte 105er wie auf diesem Bild. Gabs damals fürn 10er im Bikemarkt:






Ritchey Speedmax Cross (35er) auf ZTR Crest ist pervers breit. Hab schon 2 Rennradschläuche gekillt, die sonst immer funktioniert haben. Teste jetzt noch Ghetto-Tubeless.

Außerdem ist die MTB Tubularfelge auch zu breit für Crossreifen, das "Felgenhorn" steht über 
Sieht aus wie bei den schlecht getunten 3er BMWs.


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jens, Marcel und Rest!

Ist ja schön dass der Hund noch lebt!!! 
Bin dadurch: http://wolfseder.at/ auf die Schweizer gekommen.
Wolfseder ist, glaube ich, aber ein Projekt von Studenten welches jedoch schon viel Empörung im Netz hervorgerufen hat weil es fast alle für echt halten. 

Jetzt kommt hier eben bissel die Sonne durch, hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich werde wohl doch langsam die langen Hosen rausholen müssen.
  @Onkel Jens,
was ist da passiert bei dem Unfall im Urlaub kurz vor Eurer Tür ?...Du hattest da so eine Andeutung bei FB.
Aber sonst war Euer Urlaub gut bis auf das Wetter? 



> Bin dadurch: http://wolfseder.at/ auf die Schweizer gekommen.


Veikko, wie findest Du nur immer solche Sachen 

Apropo....Eurer Kleinen geht es wieder besser?.....


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!


Der Metzger is ja der Hammer


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Naja das hat meine Freundin eher zufällig gefunden, glaube im Gesichtsbuch. Und das in dem Augenblick als ich unsere Lucy massierte und diese das wohlig genossen hat. Als sie mir dann noch so Sachen wie "Schnitzel vom Dalmatiner" vorgelesen hat musste ich doch mal selbst schauen und habe den wahren Hintergrund erkannt. Hoffe ich!

Lucy gehts ganz gut. Einmal die Woche kommt die Physio, die anderen Tage machen wir selbst. Die Narbe sieht gut und gestern hatte sie den kurzen Ansatz wieder ne Taube fangen zu wollen. Medis fahren wir langsam runter und Montag gehts zum Fäden ziehen. 
Sie nimmt auch wieder reger am Leben teil. Wenn gekocht wird will sie mit in die Küche und das Kind meiner Freundin knurrt sie auch schon wieder an - wie vorher!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Schön das es mit Lucy vorwärts geht......ich kann Dir auch den Trailer für Ausfahrten leihen


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schön das es mit Lucy vorwärts geht......ich kann Dir auch den Trailer für Ausfahrten leihen




Ich kann euch auch Lucy leihen, bis sie wieder richtig fit ist!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich kann euch auch Lucy leihen, bis sie wieder richtig fit ist!


 So fit.....und wer trainiert Dich....oder soll ich Lucy noch Mund zu Mund Beatmung beibringen damit sie Dich wieder nach Hause bekommt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2013)

So Jungs! Um 1400 ist Start: uphill rennen mit den fully 

Edit: gerade die Webcam oben angeschaut! Kein fully mit renegade sondern hardtail mit Bronson! 
Das sieht nicht so gemütlich aus auf 1245m 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2013)

Ne schweizer familie ist beim überqueren eines kleinen dorfbachs von einer flutwelle mitgerissen worden. Sohn und vater hat man tage danach tot gefunden. Mutter war sek vor dieser flutwelle aus dem fenster raus. Vater wollte gerade den sohn auch rausgeben da kam es zum tötlichen unfall. Nur ein hotel daneben. 2km luftlinie von uns. Ich bin da am nachmittag bei starkem regen mit dem hund noch durchgejoggt. Sah übel aus am nä tag dort. War meine joghingrunde und am tag danach nochmals durch. Ernesto von unserem hotel hats auch stark mitgenommen. Seine tochter hat due betreuung der frau übernommen, da sue gut ch-deutsch kann. 
Tragisch das ganze.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt! Sodass braucht man nicht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Heftig, gerade wenn man näher dran ist, als wenn es "nur" in den Nachrichten kommt.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg gleich Sascha. Meine Testrunde ist geschafft und dann werde ich gleich packen und zum Rennen.


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So fit.....und wer trainiert Dich....oder soll ich Lucy noch Mund zu Mund Beatmung beibringen damit sie Dich wieder nach Hause bekommt



Lieber nicht da sie zurzeit Feuchtfutter bekommt und das riecht aus dem Maul. 

Viel Erfolg Sascha!


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Wo rennst du denn Marcel? Bist du überhaupt fit?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lieber nicht da sie zurzeit Feuchtfutter bekommt und das riecht aus dem Maul.
> 
> Viel Erfolg Sascha!



muss dich.euch enttaeuschen! ich (und regierung) haben beschlossen, das ich mir am letzten trainingsfreien woe keinen verrecker bei nem rennen hole. zumal ich aus 3wochen trainingspause komme... ne! macht unter strich einfach keinen sinn.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wo rennst du denn Marcel? Bist du überhaupt fit?!



Keine Ahnung ob ich fit bin oder Dampf habe. Gesund bin ich zumindest.
Es geht zum Alfsee (Rieste), Cyclocrossrennen heute und morgen.
Den ersten Lauf des Weser-Ems-Cups habe ich ja verpasst.

Nach den 2/3 durchwachsenen Rennen letztes Jahr, will ich nicht letzter werden und mich nur platzieren (sprich Platz 15 aufwärts).


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2013)

hau rein! ich will mir den ersten grundlagenblock nicht versauen :/


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Mach ich 
Du fährst also doch nicht?

Ich hab meinen 35er Ritchey Semislick auf der Crest jetzt halbwegs dicht. Was ein Monster für einen Crossreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2013)

also ich hab auf dne mavic tb719 die rara problemlos dicht. es "pust" auch keine luft raus. alles top!

ne, fahre nicht. 1000hm hochballern und dann im schnee runter... hoch darfst nicht zu viel anziehen, weil schnell fahren. das ist die direkte einladung krank zu werden und naechste woche faengt wieder trainign nach plan an.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2013)

wie sieht das denn mit dem druck aus?

bin ja noch am überlegen mir einen extra lrs für den crosser zu kaufen oder erst mal meinen leichten lrs (acros, cx-ray, crest) vom 29er zu nehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2013)

33mm rara 81kg fahrer -> ~3bar


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Meine Pumpe ist extrem ungenau und zeigt 2bar an. Dürfte eher so Richtung 2,5 - 3 sein.
Die Crest gibts ja auch in leicht für Cross -> ZTR IronCross

Achso, sonst habe ich noch die Wahl zwischen 2 Mal Schlauchreifen LRS. Entweder XMD309T vom MTB oder die Ambrosio Crono bei dem noch das HR fehlt.


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2013)

Na dann viel Erfolg! Alfsee is cool

Mir fällt hier die Decke auf den Kopf, werde den Tag wohl im Keller verbringeb und das Fuji gründlich warten und noch nen Vorbau fürs Ragley lackieren.
Wenn man nix findet was einem gefällt muss man halt selbst ran und lackieren


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Selber lackieren fehlt mir meist die Geduld das alles richtig zu machen und die Pausen zwischen den Vorgängen einzuhalten. Hatte mal nen ganzen Rahmen lackiert, sah richtig geil aus und dann ist die Gagge abgeplatzt wenn man mal angeeckt ist. 
Und den hatte ich zuvor noch mühsam mit Beize entlackt. Fully mit tausend kleinen Ecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So Jungs! Um 1400 ist Start: uphill rennen mit den fully
> 
> Edit: gerade die Webcam oben angeschaut! Kein fully mit renegade sondern hardtail mit Bronson!
> Das sieht nicht so gemütlich aus auf 1245m
> ...


 
Jetzt wollte ich Dir noch alles Gute mit auf den Weg geben und Dir sagen......lass die Kette ganz....aber man kann sich auch mal ein schönes WE machen


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> werde [...] das Fuji gründlich warten



Ich muss auch mal dringend was am F700 machen. Vom Weiterfahren wird das Innenlager nicht besser  Und dabei habe ich sogar schon ein neues herumliegen. Und morgen gibt's das erste Mal seit ein paar Tagen keinen Regen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Das nicht, aber so lange es noch dreht


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2013)

Manchmal dreht es sich anfangs recht schwer und es knackt halt wie ein Baumarktfully.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Klingt nach Kugeln die im Käfig festgegammelt sind. Wenn sie sich lösen zerstören sie die Lagerbahnen und du hast schön Spiel


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2013)

Ist aber auch egal. Ist ein Deore-Lager fÃ¼r nicht einmal 10 â¬, das dieses Jahr nicht gerade geschont wurde und wie gesagt, ich habe ja schon Ersatz.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2013)

mal nen bild wieder hier...





big Picture...


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2013)

Oha da werd ich neidisch. Hier isses im moment DDD (Düster Dunkel und Dreckig)

Hab den ganzen nammitach geschraubt. Bin mitm Fuji fast durch Servicemäßig und der Vorbau fürs Ragley is auch feddich


----------



## unocz (12. Oktober 2013)

Naaaaabend zusammen, 
Schicke bilder onkel ð


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2013)

grazie...

matze hast gesehen welche reifen ich mir zugelegt habe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Oktober 2013)

Neee wo wie was, zeig her 


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Oha da werd ich neidisch.



Oh ja!



maddda schrieb:


> Bin mitm Fuji fast durch Servicemäßig und der Vorbau fürs Ragley is auch feddich



Bilder! Oder gibt's die im Aufbauthema?


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2013)

Gibts im aufbauthema


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2013)

jep 29er gas29...macht mal die augen auf jungs...ned immer nur hier rumhengen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Das dürfte heute eins meiner miserabelsten Rennen gewesen sein. Hab einfach noch gar keine Form. Nur Regen, viel Schlamm, viel Steuern und das Rad dahin lassen wo es hin will.

Druck hatte ich keinen über mal den max Puls von 195bpm erreicht, Pulsuhr sagt aber nach einer Stunde Fahrt Durchschnitt 140 Schläge. Da kam einfach gar nichts.
Noch dazu hat ich eine Variostütze, nach 2 Runden war die Stütze vom aufspringen 4cm tiefer.
Hat vorm Rennen leider keine Zeit mehr die Ersatzklemme vom Kollegen dran zu machen.

Deshalb fahre ich morgen auch kein zweites Rennen. Die selbe schlammige Strecke noch mal rückwärts brauche ich nicht 
Vom Steuern her gings aber, konnte die Linien gut fahren und musste nur ab und zu mal ein oder zwei Beine rausstellen.

EDIT sagt: nicht mal letzter bin ich


----------



## Metrum (12. Oktober 2013)

Siehste Marcel, hätteste mal meine morgendlichen Zweifel ernst genommen! 

Naja, wenigstens warst du an der frischen Luft!


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2013)

Mmh naja mach dir nix draus, sowas passiert halt das mit dem pulsschnitt von 140 hört sich nach nem klassischen Einbruch an


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2013)

Wenigstens ist die Suppe in der Dusche in 2 Tagen immer noch braun 
Selten so viel klebrigen Schlamm/Sand gehabt...


Nee eingebrochen bin ich nicht, konnte wenn ich nicht gerade steuern musste immer mal auf die Pulsuhr gucken. Da kam selbst auf einem längeren Flachstück nichts.
Maximalpuls eben am Start.

Achso, es hat übrigens trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2013)

Schönen Sonntag Euch Allen ,



> Deshalb fahre ich morgen auch kein zweites Rennen. Die selbe schlammige Strecke noch mal rückwärts brauche ich nicht
> Vom Steuern her gings aber, konnte die Linien gut fahren und musste nur ab und zu mal ein oder zwei Beine rausstellen.


Du hättest ruhig nochmal fahren können......kein Tag ist wie der Andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Leute
Ich werd gleich mal ins Fitnesstudio eiern. Heute steht beine Bauch aufm Plan. Sprich bei mir im moment nur Bauch


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist Hammer Wetter! 
Nachher noch ne entspannte Bike Tour

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Ach die Karre ist völlig fritte. 
Kette fertig, Schaltwerk fertig, Innenlager tot. Bremsbeläge? Vorderrad hat einen dicken Schlag (woher?) Passende Sattelklemme hätte ich organisiert gehabt.

Ich mach dann mal alles neu. Gabel, Laufräder und Kurbel behalte ich. Genauso wie Stütze, Sattel und STIs.

Jetzt auch 3-4 Wochen keine Rennen fahren, das hat so keinen Zweck.



Für das hintere Laufrad das ich umspeichen wollte gibts auch eine Lösung. Der aufgedruckte ERD von DT Swiss scheint nicht zu passen. Für die Ambrosio Felge brauche ich laut Spokomat doch 2mm längere Speichen auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2013)

Ausnahmsweise regnet es nicht - und ich habe ein Kratzen im Hals...
Daher werde ich wohl heute nicht das Haus verlassen. Aber dafür sieht's für die nächsten Tage ganz gut aus. Die 8000 km sollten dieses Jahr doch wohl zu schaffen sein!


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2013)

Komm hör mir auf mit Kilometerzielen übers jahr. Noch hab ich etwas Vorsprung vor letztem Jahr um die Zeit. Hoffentlich wird der Fuß schnell wieder fertig. Doofe Defekte


----------



## Metrum (13. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Heute Morgen noch ne neuen X King für 12 Euro geholt und dabei gleich meinen Dachträger losgeworden, der hier schon ewig im Markt stand. Also unterm Strich noch mit +38 Euro in der Tasche heimgefahren. 
Jetzt gehts erstmal ne Runde in die Gegend. Bin zwar auch bissel angeschlagen aber die Sonne scheint und man kann ja mal versuchen es ruhiger angehen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Oktober 2013)

Soll das echt mal soooo viel gekostet haben?! 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/corratec-revolution-team-sl-xtr-2012/rp-prod75492


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Nicht mal Cannondale und Specialized haben so viel für dei Top-Räder aufgerufen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Komm hör mir auf mit Kilometerzielen übers jahr. Noch hab ich etwas Vorsprung vor letztem Jahr um die Zeit.



Meine Referenz ist 2011  Seit dieser Woche liege ich drüber.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2013)

wenn jemand was geiles in 26" haben möchte alle kröten zusammensammeln und hopp einkaufen...

dieses Schmuckstück...

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...key-mit-king-steuersatz-und-hope-sattelklemme


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2013)

Optisch sehr schön, aber leider Kinderrad


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2013)

jep sonst wär schon wieder ein neues projekt geboren...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titan-Rahmen...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19e2ed89d6

der ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2013)

Finde den inbred nicht schön. hatte den diese Woche auch schon gesehen aberr mir passen der Knick im Oberrohr nicht und die Schweißnähte sind auch nicht schön für Titan


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Will jemand demnächst ein Kaffenback in Größe M haben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Oktober 2013)

M? Zu klein!

Heute bei top wetter auf dem kandel!






Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Mir auch...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2013)

Zu groß! Und als ich ein Kaffenback wollte, gab's die nicht mehr. Nur noch in 7XL oder so 
Habe heute zwei Teile für den Crosser erstanden. Mal schauen, wann ich den Kram bekomme...
Ach ja, mir gefällt das Inbred ziemlich gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Mach den Schnee weg. Hat noch bissel Zeit zum Winter!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben Heute bei einer ruhigen Tour die Dreckgrenzen neu ermittelt 








Die Gabelrohre und Simmerringe bleiben auch fast sauber








Der Lagerschutz funktioniert immer noch bestens


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Was für eine Tröte


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2013)

.....die Druckwelle haut jeden Dackel von der Piste ....entschuldige Veikko


----------



## Metrum (13. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .....die Druckwelle haut jeden Dackel von der Piste ....entschuldige Veikko





Außerdem läuft sie *unterhalb *der Druckwelle!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2013)

der hat gesessen...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2013)

Veikko, fährst du jetzt eigentlich wieder 26er...wì*er räder???

hast das Titan on one gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2013)

Da haltet Ihr zusammen....Ihr Wauwau-Besitzer 
Der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut ....den überlasse ich aber Leuten mit guten Bandscheiben


----------



## Metrum (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, mein Schweizer Jens! Aber irgendwie mag ich keine Titanbikes da sie mir zu blass sind. 
Bin jetzt auch erstmal bissel auf der Fullyschiene, wegen Rücken.


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2013)

Denkt dran Leute ab 21Uhr heute Abend Red Bull Rempage Live!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2013)

Wollts gerade sagen. Freue ich mich schon den ganzen Tag drauf.

Habe morgen auch noch keine Uni, aber zugeschlagen habe ich trotzdem. 
Morgen um 8:15 die vorletzte Hängerfahrstunde...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Denkt dran Leute ab 21Uhr heute Abend Red Bull Rempage Live!!!!


....hier dauert so ein Run ca. ne Stunde....bei meiner Download-Rate.


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wollts gerade sagen. Freue ich mich schon den ganzen Tag drauf.
> 
> Habe morgen auch noch keine Uni, aber zugeschlagen habe ich trotzdem.
> Morgen um 8:15 die vorletzte Hängerfahrstunde...



Bei mir fängt nahezu alles erst übernächste woche Woche an, weil die Erstis O-Woche haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Bullen sind los..... Alle zu lange in der Sonne gestanden.... und bis jetzt sind fast Alle wieder aufgestanden


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

Richtig! Aufstehen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Jungs,

Ich stehe grad vor der Qual der Wahl

Was meint ihr 2012Revelation oder 2014er Sektor?
Revelation hat QR20 Achse Sektor QR 15. Also müsste ich bei der Revelation noch Adapter kaufen, aber der Sektor net.
Die Revelation liegt bei 322 die Sektor bei 359


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

hmm... beide neu? du wilslt das vorderrad nur fuer das eine rad nehmen? dann wuerdei ch glaub ich auf 20mm gehen.


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Beide neu und net von Privat...
Hab halt noch nen BOR LRS hier rumstehen, der auch für Am-Sport ausgelegt ist. Fürs gebirge wollte ich noch nen zweiten aufbauen. Den anderen könnte ich dann ja auch wieder zurückrüsten, wenn der neue steht...Momentan tendiere auch zur Revelation, die hat auch Dual Air und net nur Solo Air...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

naja... mit meinem soloair bin ich auch noch net 100% gruen. 
gestern 1000hm am stueck, volles rohr. unten haben mit dann die arme weh getan... und ich hab noch ~10mm ungenutzten federweg gehabt... vllt noch etwas mit dme druck runter... mal sehen...


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Mmh joa bin bis jetzt fast immer nur Dual  air gefahren...Naja werd wohl dann die Revelation nehmen, die is selbst mit adapter etwas Preiswerter und wiegt das gleicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bist Du schon munter......in der ewigen Windpause bin ich dann Schlafen gegangen
....ich würde auch die Revelation nehmen....oder mir zu Weihnachten die Pike schenken lassen .....allerdings passt in eine 15er Achse auch ein SON-Nabendynamo rein.


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre geil mit nem Nabendynamo. Man muss ja auch die stvo beachten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

nix gegen dynamo!
meine supernova e3 mit dem dn72 dynamo bringen mich seit 2008 jahr fuer jahr durch den winter  das war echt mit das best investierte geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch die stvo beachten.



Aber seit Ende August braucht man dafür keinen Dynamo mehr .


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> bist Du schon munter......in der ewigen Windpause bin ich dann Schlafen gegangen
> ....ich würde auch die Revelation nehmen....oder mir zu Weihnachten die Pike schenken lassen .....allerdings passt in eine 15er Achse auch ein SON-Nabendynamo rein.



Bin auch Pennen gegangen hat mir zu lange gedauert. Den Contest haben sie auch wohl nicht weitergeführt und das bis dahin bestehende Ranking genommen

Stimmt die StvzoJez muss ich doch alle teile am Projekt noch ändern

Jez muss ich wegen meiner Fundsachengeschichte gleich wieder zum amt-.- Maddda vs Bürgerbürotussies 2.0, langsam wird das frustrierend und ich hab echt besseres zu tun


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

....irgendwann brauch man auch ein LR für die Stadtgurke, man weiß ja nie.....und da ist ein NDyno unschlagbar, und im Wald mit ordentlichem Strahler am Bike und ner Piko am Helm.....


----------



## InoX (14. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Aber seit Ende August braucht man dafür keinen Dynamo mehr .



Aber es ist die zuverlässigste Lösung und mit ner E3 auch die schönste.


----------



## mete (14. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber es ist die zuverlässigste Lösung und mit ner E3 auch die schönste.



Vielleicht...aber nur, wenn man nur ein Rad hat, das im Dunkeln gefahren werden soll. Und Lefty geht auch nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

die e3 mit dem dynamo ist unschlagbar! disc crosser mit dynamo nabe + e3 = perfekte winter trainings kombination!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Aber seit Ende August braucht man dafür keinen Dynamo mehr .


 


InoX schrieb:


> Aber es ist die zuverlässigste Lösung und mit ner E3 auch die schönste.


 


mete schrieb:


> Und Lefty geht auch nicht.


 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die e3 mit dem dynamo ist unschlagbar! disc crosser mit dynamo nabe + e3 = perfekte winter trainings kombination!


.....Mensch seit Ihr Alle schon munter
Sascha, vergiss nicht die Piko am Helm


----------



## mete (14. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die e3 mit dem dynamo ist unschlagbar!



Naja, in Sachen Lichtleistung ist sie sicher locker zu übertreffen. Mir persönlich ist das einfach zu enflexibel, wenn ich im Winter zwischen Crosser, MTB und demnächst noch Fatbike wechsle. Bezüglich Zuverlässigkeit hat mich meine Wilma mit 14,4Ah Akku in den letzten zwei Jahren jedenfalls nie enttäuscht. Und den 4 Ah Akku für den äußersten Notfall habe ich immer im Rucksack. Aber dass der Akku oder die Leuchte unverhofft die Hufe hochnimmt, ist genauso (un)wahrscheinlich wie ein Defekt bei der E3, dem Nabendynamo oder der Kabellage.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

das ganze mit akku ist schoen und recht. wenn ich biken gehe habe ich auch ne akku lampe, weil die lefty keinen dynamo kann und ich keien 15mm dynamo fuers trainings bike habe.
helm lampe mag ich net. ist zu oft wie aufblendlicht im nebel/staub.

aber: 90% des wintertrainings ist strasse/feldwege -> crosser. 
den singlespeeder mit disk und dynamo nimm ich morgens aus dem keller, fahre zur arbeit, trainiere auf dem heim weg und stell ihn in keller. FERTIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber: 90% des wintertrainings ist strasse/feldwege -> crosser.
> den singlespeeder mit disk und dynamo nimm ich morgens aus dem keller, fahre zur arbeit, trainiere auf dem heim weg und stell ihn in keller. FERTIG!



Passt schon, wäre mir aber zu langweilig .


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

langeweile? relativ. es geht darum effektiv zu sein. und es macht einfach noch weniger spass dann beim rennen alle leute nur noch von hinten zu sehen.

dazu ich habe eh 30min/weg arbeit und heim. die sind flach und da laesst sich nix drehen! dann haengt man da noch einen umweg dran... anderst geht es unter der woche nicht.

dann bleibt nur das woe zum RICHTIG biken und da brauch ich keine lampe.

so einfach ist das!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, in Sachen Lichtleistung ist sie sicher locker zu übertreffen. Mir persönlich ist das einfach zu enflexibel, wenn ich im Winter zwischen Crosser, MTB und demnächst noch Fatbike wechsle. Bezüglich Zuverlässigkeit hat mich meine Wilma mit 14,4Ah Akku in den letzten zwei Jahren jedenfalls nie enttäuscht. Und den 4 Ah Akku für den äußersten Notfall habe ich immer im Rucksack. Aber dass der Akku oder die Leuchte unverhofft die Hufe hochnimmt, ist genauso (un)wahrscheinlich wie ein Defekt bei der E3, dem Nabendynamo oder der Kabellage.


Eine Wilma habe ich auch, wenn ich mal richtig eckig durch den Wald heize ....aber für ständigen Gebrauch in "überschaubarem" Terrain ist ein Dynamo praktischer.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Ihr seid auch wieder fleißig.
Heute früh die vorletzte Hängerfahrt gemacht und gerade noch den Rest Rampage geguckt. Hab aber gestern zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ausgemacht, ist ja schließlich nichts mehr passiert.

Lampe? Wasn das? 

Gleich mal bei bike-components anfragen wie lange die für die Lieferung eines Drössiger CX-Sl Disc brauchen. Wird wieder laut, feuerrot kommt sicher gut. Was meint ihr? (die schwarze Carbongabel ist gesetzt und der Rest vom Kaffenback eigentlich auch)


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2013)

Du hast doch aber hoffentlich nach deren Version und nicht nach Drössiger gefragt 
Ist dann die Scheibenbremsversion, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das ganze mit akku ist schoen und recht. wenn ich biken gehe habe ich auch ne akku lampe, weil die lefty keinen dynamo kann und ich keien 15mm dynamo fuers trainings bike habe.
> helm lampe mag ich net. ist zu oft wie aufblendlicht im nebel/staub.


Bei Staub.......da musst Du vorne fahren
Bei Nebel........lässt Du sie aus
......mich juckt es in den Fingern weil ich überlege ob ich mir die neue Piko hole........deswegen brauche ich konstruktive Motivation....ich hacke hier doch nicht ohne Grund ständig auf ner Helmlampe rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du hast doch aber hoffentlich nach deren Version und nicht nach Drössiger gefragt
> Ist dann die Scheibenbremsversion, oder?



Vortrieb, hast recht. Habe aber noch nicht gefragt. Disc-Version logisch.
Wollte erst das Nox Crossfire, aber das ist genausowenig lieferbar, hat Canti-Studs (und Disc) und ein höllisch langes Oberrohr.

Jetzt macht es auch nichts aus, dass ich für das Vortrieb ein Pressfit Innenlager brauche, das ausm Kaffenback ist ohnehin fertig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Drössiger wie der Quantec ?
Ich wär für Melonengelb


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ist nicht so ein Highend Rahmen. Drössiger oder Vortrieb.
Für ein Rad, das doch relativ schnell "runtergerockt" ist, möchte ich nicht all zu viel ausgeben.
Habe jetzt mal nachgefragt ob das wirklich 10 Tage oder mehr braucht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Drössiger  in  Verkehrsgelb  geht auch


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

So ich bin vom Bürgerbüro wieder da. Hat alles geklappt...mein Anruf von Freitag hat wohl bleibenden eindruck hinterlassen

Jedenfalls stehen jetzt die 2500 in der Fundanzeige und der Krempel wird erst rausgegeben, wenn ich meinen Finderlohn habAb 7.4.2013 hab ich dann Eigentumsanspruch


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Das klingt doch sehr gut! Wenn die Brille schon seit 6 Monaten und 10 Tagen dir gehört 

Was würde passieren, wenn du die wirklich bekommst? Kriegst du dann einen Eigentumsnachweis? Kannst ja sonst schlecht verkaufen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Ehrlichkeit muss sich auch lohnen



> 6 Monaten und 10 Tagen dir gehört


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das klingt doch sehr gut! Wenn die Brille schon seit 6 Monaten und 10 Tagen dir gehÃ¶rt
> 
> Was wÃ¼rde passieren, wenn du die wirklich bekommst? Kriegst du dann einen Eigentumsnachweis? Kannst ja sonst schlecht verkaufen.



Meinte natÃ¼rlich 2014. Klar nen eigentumsnachweiÃ bekomme ich dann. Muss dann wohl son wisch unterschreiben

Das beste wÃ¤re wenn das BÃ¼rgerbÃ¼ro das Teil verlieren wÃ¼rde oder so, dann hÃ¤tte ich SchadensersatzansrpÃ¼che im wert von 2500â¬^^


----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich schätze die gehört sicherlich dem Wermelskirchener Oberluden und der haut dich dann mit nem Kantholz vom Rad wenn er dich sonnenbebrillt damit vor der Eisdiele trifft!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Dann hätten die richtig Stress und du müsstest aber auch hinterher sein.
Schön wäre doch, wenn du dich in einem halben Jahr einfach richtig freuen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde das Teil nie aufsetzten Sicher is sicher

Hoffe einfach, dass das in nem halben Jahr alles vernünftig abläuft und ich dann das Teil schnell zu Kohle machen kann


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Gerade die weitergeleitete Mail von PX bekommen. Der Empfang schreibt dem Service, dass mein Rahmen morgen erst in die Werkstatt eingeplegt wird. Nächstes Jahr einen neuen Rahmen haben, ist tatsächlich nicht mehr unwahrscheinlich.

Der Laden ist für mich gestorben. Mal sehen, was sie zu der Erstattung der Transportkosten sagen.


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Is ja wohl nicht wahrSon mist-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Wochen Lieferzeit für den Vortriebrahmen in Wunschfarbe, damit kann man leben.
Bin es ja schon fast nicht mehr gewohnt, wenn am selben Tag noch geantwortet wird 

Oder haben die Inselaffen (PX) kein Internet und morsen das dann zur Telekom?
Die übersetzen dann ihrerseits nur zwischen 12:00 - 12:30


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Wie der Shimanoendkundenservice die kannste auch nur freitags morgens anrufen

So ich bin bei CRC grad erstmal Geld losgeworden...freu mich schon auf das neue Spielzeug


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Warte sag nichts 
Im Aufbauthread hab ich es schon gelesen, du zeigst/sagst es aber erst wenn es da ist oder?

Habe festgestellt, dass ich diese Woche nur Mittwoch und Donnerstag Uni hab.


----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Gabel Philipp?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Was sonst?! Wenn er ein Hund wäre, würde er wie blöd mit dem Schwanz wedeln


----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was sonst?! Wenn er ein Hund wäre, würde er wie blöd mit dem Schwanz wedeln



Er hätte ja auch über Dich bestellen können - da würde die Vorfreude viel länger anhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Jaja die Gabel...musste einfach mal wieder Küchengeräte bestellen...1-2 andere nette kleinigkeiten haben sich auch noch in den Warenkorb verirrt, aber dazu mehr wenn der krempel da is



> Er hätte ja auch über Dich bestellen können - da würde die Vorfreude viel länger anhalten!



Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit dem rad dieses Jahr noch fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jaja die Gabel...musste einfach mal wieder Küchengeräte bestellen...1-2 andere nette kleinigkeiten haben sich auch noch in den Warenkorb verirrt, aber dazu mehr wenn der krempel da is
> 
> 
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit dem rad dieses Jahr noch fahren


Kettenblätter


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Endkappen oder Zughülsen. Vielleicht auch Tubelessschläuche. Gibt schließlich nichts spannenderes


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kettenblätter



gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Kalt


----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Kalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

nicht zackig, nicht flach, nicht hart , nicht leicht......----->Schutzbleche.....Esis .....eher Schraubgriffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Höhö!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joshbechtel/the-bicymple


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Wenderadius  .......und die passende Brille


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hab ich`s.....es schrumpft auf Knopfdruck....stimmels Philipp


----------



## Metrum (14. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich`s.....es schrumpft auf Knopfdruck....stimmels Philipp








*Das Guthaben?*


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm... Das bigwig ist echt fein,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich`s.....es schrumpft auf Knopfdruck....stimmels Philipp



Auch falschGibt gar keine Knöpfe

Hab gerade wehmütig auf meine Monatsauswertung in der Trainingsverwaltung geschaut.... Hofe, dass ich morgen wieder das Ok vom Arzt bekomme, schwellung und schmerzen sind aber fast weg.



> Hmmm... Das bigwig ist echt fein,...


Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Haufen auch gut Fährt, wenn er fertig is


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2013)

Kein Knopf...auch nicht im weiteren Sinn ~~~ wär aber wichtig wenn es sich gut fahren soll.....


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2013)

Guck gerade topgear
Heute durfte sich jeder von den dreien nen ausrangiertes Militärfahrzeug aussuchen und dann gabs nen abrisswettkampf ergo:  wie zum Teufel reißt man mit nem ferngesteuerten mienenräumpanzer der UNO nen Haus ab?
Mal sehen ob dies noch hinbekommen
Ich liebe diese Sendung !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2013)

morgen, faules pack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Moin Sascha.....selber...haste verschlafen


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!

Sitze grad beim Arzt und warte... Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Sitze grad beim Arzt und warte... Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


 Also ich würde sagen.....Du kommst bald dran


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Wer rauskommt hängt davon ab, wer vorher reingegangen ist oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2013)

ne,... sitzte schon ne weile am programmieren


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

So wollt mich mal wieder melden. Hatte wohl Glück. Soll die Schiene zwar noch 6wochen tragen, darf aber wieder radfahren  laufen darf ich auch solange es eher grade aus usw ist, aber da hab ich wohl KB mehr drauf


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du jetzt eh etwas "behindert" bist und ärztlichen Beistand hast......ev. brauchst Du auch eine Brille  ....bei meinem Sohn hat das geholfen, sein Spruch an einem Berg den wir schon zig Mal hochgefahren sind: "Was so weit hoch geht's hier"....diesmal hatte er die neue Sportbrille auf. Wurzeln und Co. sieht er jetzt auch besser .
Gemerkt hatten wir das beim Modellflug als ich zu Ihm sagte..."so langsam kannst Du aber wieder zurück kommen(Er war schon ca.300m mit einem kleinen Modell entfernt) " und er sagte "mach ich doch schon" ......aber flog immer noch weg von uns. Ich musste dann eingreifen und den Flieger zurück holen.
Naja, jetzt hat er ne Brille


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich wieder neue Kontaktlinsen bekomme, gibts auch stärkere. 
Haben das beim letzten Sehtest rausgefunden, dass da Handlungsbedarf besteht.

Jetzt aber erstmal 'ne Runde Crossen


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

Hab schon Kontaktlinsen  ich glaub bei mir is einfach hopfen und Malz verloren...

Letztes Jahr in den Vogesen bim ich mal ohne ne enduroabfahrt runter und alle haben sich gewundert warum ich plötzlich so schnell warhab einfach nix gesehen und nur die Stöße bemerkt als sie schon da waren xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab schon Kontaktlinsen  ich glaub bei mir is einfach hopfen und Malz verloren...
> 
> Letztes Jahr in den Vogesen bim ich mal ohne ne enduroabfahrt runter und alle haben sich gewundert warum ich plötzlich so schnell warhab einfach nix gesehen und nur die Stöße bemerkt als sie schon da waren xD



Daher wohl auch der Spruch "Augen zu und durch!" 

Moin zusammen!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2013)

so gehts mir auch...aber die xc pellen verkraften das oft nicht. darum rechnen sich sogar die teuren tages linesn die ich brauche (hornhautverkruemmung).
ich kann zwar auch ohne fahren,...aber ab30km/h sehe ich die kleien felsen nciht mehr, die immer so schoen die reifen schlitzen


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich will jetzt auch endlich crossen ....aber das Teil ist noch nicht da 
 Moin Veikko , 
vielleicht muss der Philipp beim laufen einfach nur die Füße richtig heben...


Veikko, mal anderes Thema.
In dem Fall oben, schreibt man ---laufen--- groß o. klein.....vom Gefühl her würde ich es lieber groß schreiben


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Nur gut das ich jetzt weiß, das die Hälfte hier nischt sieht , also nur nicht Hinten fahren...in der Abfahrt


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so gehts mir auch...aber die xc pellen verkraften das oft nicht. darum rechnen sich sogar die teuren tages linesn die ich brauche (hornhautverkruemmung).
> ich kann zwar auch ohne fahren,...aber ab30km/h sehe ich die kleien felsen nciht mehr, die immer so schoen die reifen schlitzen



Hab auch Tageslinsen...kenne aber den optiker da gibts also gute Preis

Hornhautverkrümmung hab ich auch...Monatslinsen haben bei mir net gefunzt, weil ich die immer verloren ah



> vielleicht muss der Philipp beim laufen einfach nur die Füße richtig heben...


Mmh das is auch ne Idee


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2013)

monatslinsen waere mir zu heis, wegen verliehren. ich musste auch schon im rennen eine raus machen (und wegwerfen), weil ich einen dreckklumpen drauf bekommen hatte und nix mehr gesehen hab :/

ja,..so extrem teuer sind die bei mir auch net ... 30eu pro 30er pack und ich brauch logischerweise 2 
ich mach die oft auch net rein. zum rr fahren oder vergleichbar ist das unnoetig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich brauch sie immer, habs auch als auflage im Führerschein


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, mal anderes Thema.
> In dem Fall oben, schreibt man ---laufen--- groß o. klein.....vom Gefühl her würde ich es lieber groß schreiben



Nein Jens, dein Gefühl täuscht dich da. Denn in dem Fall ist es kein substantiviertes Verb. Große wäre es zum Bspl. wenn er schreibt " Ich gehe zum Laufen."


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Wer braucht schon linsen o brille. Bei mir gehts ohne seit ich denken kann. Meine kollegen sagen auch wie so fahren kann...ich seh einfach nix und darum hauts mich mal wieder ab und an in den grabenð

Ach ja, getade aus der op zurÃ¼ck...gesÃ¤ss op ist geglÃ¼ckt.âï¸ðªð


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Laufen groß 

Ich hab Monatslinsen und da ich sowieso noch eine Brille nebenher hab, "halten" die auch mehr als zwei Monate.
Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, habe ich den ersten 6er Doppelpack letztes Jahr vor der Saison bekommen. Jetzt hab ich davon immer noch ein paar Linsen.


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Linsen sind aber teuer! 
Linus (mein Kind) hat jetzt auch ne Brille, weil er eine wollte und offenbar auch wirklich braucht. Und weil es seine erste ist und er nun eben in nem Alter ist wo man da keinen Müll mehr kaufen kann habe ich in ne mattschwarze Ray Ban investiert und nun findet er sich mit Brille blöd und denkt über Linsen nach. Wobei ich nicht glaube dass er sich die Dinger ins Auge drücken kann. Ich könnte es wohl nicht.


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Laufen groß



Ich glaube jetzt blicke ich durch! Die Frage war auf Jens´eigenen Post bezogen und ich dachte er meinte Philipps vonn 10:09 - weil er oben schrieb und sein obendrüber war mir nicht Oben genug!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

In beiden Fällen groß. In Jens Post handelt es sich doch um ein substantiviertes Verb. 



> vielleicht muss der Philipp beim laufen einfach nur die Füße richtig heben..


beim Laufen -> bei dem Laufen, also groß
Weiterhin kannst du da jede beliebige Sportart einsetzen, die würdest du auch groß schreiben. 



> vielleicht muss der Philipp beim Sport einfach nur die Füße richtig heben..


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein Jens, dein Gefühl täuscht dich da. Denn in dem Fall ist es kein substantiviertes Verb. Große wäre es zum Bspl. wenn er schreibt " Ich gehe zum Laufen."


Ich dachte.....beim laufen = bei dem Laufen 

Huch....da steht ja noch was vom Marcel  

Jens....kannst Du jetzt beim Pinkeln (? groß o. klein) wieder sitzen ?


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So wollt mich mal wieder melden. Hatte wohl Glück. Soll die Schiene zwar noch 6wochen tragen, *darf aber wieder radfahren*  *laufen darf ich auch solange es eher grade aus usw ist, aber da hab ich wohl KB mehr drauf*



Aber HIER doch nicht Marcel. Wobei hier meiner Meinung nach ja eh ein neuer Satz beginnt - eigentlich. Da wäre es natürlich groß. 
Oder bin ich jetzt total irre?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Kann perfekt pinkeln und hab den leuten nach der op gleich mal 11/2 flaschen gefÃ¼llt. Wenn man nur ringerlsktat bekommtð aber da haben sie ja ein kÃ¤klein mehr machen kÃ¶nnen. 

Gerade gegessen obwohl ich mir im moment nicht vorstellen kÃ¶nnte zu kacken...es fÃ¼hlt sich an wie nen hÃ¼bschen dildo im ars**. Hbs schon kontrolliert aber da is nixð. 

Morgen 1000 gehts schon wieder nach hause. Klage gegen tune vorbereiten. Liegt am speedy darum opððª. Hi hi hi in amerika gibge das jetzt...beim speedy steht ja nix von auf eigene gefahr draufsitzen und dass es sitzbeschwerden gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber HIER doch nicht Marcel. Wobei hier meiner Meinung nach ja eh ein neuer Satz beginnt - eigentlich. Da wäre es natürlich groß.
> Oder bin ich jetzt total irre?



Genau des neuen Satzes wegen


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Genau des neuen Satzes wegen



Du .....! Na das war mir auch klar! Aber da ja dort kein Satz anfing bzw. es nicht so erkennbar war, wäre klein richtig gewesen. 
Aber jetzt kommen wir langsam zueinander. 

Und ich dachte schon es wäre ein Fehler gewesen in der Schweiz ein Fernstudium absolviert zu haben!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon linsen o brille. Bei mir gehts ohne seit ich denken kann. Meine kollegen sagen auch wie so fahren kann...ich seh einfach nix und darum hauts mich mal wieder ab und an in den grabenð
> 
> Ach ja, getade aus der op zurÃ¼ck...gesÃ¤ss op ist geglÃ¼ckt.âï¸ðªð


 
Wenn die Kurzsichtigkeitsquote allgemein so hoch ist ......brauch ich mich auch nicht mehr Ã¼ber die teilweise chaotische Linienwahl einiger Mountainbiker in den Abfahrten im Wettkampf wundern....jetzt wo ich weiÃ warum sage ich mir dann.....da hat Er aber jetzt nochmal GlÃ¼ck gehabt (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Kann perfekt pinkeln und hab den leuten nach der op gleich mal 11/2 flaschen gefÃ¼llt. Wenn man nur ringerlsktat bekommtð aber da haben sie ja ein kÃ¤klein mehr machen kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> Gerade gegessen obwohl ich mir im moment nicht vorstellen kÃ¶nnte zu kacken...es fÃ¼hlt sich an wie nen hÃ¼bschen dildo im ars**. Hbs schon kontrolliert aber da is nixð.
> 
> Morgen 1000 gehts schon wieder nach hause. Klage gegen tune vorbereiten. Liegt am speedy darum opððª. Hi hi hi in amerika gibge das jetzt...beim speedy steht ja nix von auf eigene gefahr draufsitzen und dass es sitzbeschwerden gibt.



Was habe ich denn wieder verpasst? Was machst du im Krankenhaus?
Woher weiÃt du wie sich ein Dildo im Ars.. anfÃ¼hlt?
Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Bringt es dir doch mal was Veikko dass ich hier manchmal mit meinem deutsch Nachhilfe...;-)


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja Jens, das helft schon sehr!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Watt isn passiert?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2013)

jungs,...was geht hier ab???


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

Hä ich versteh nur noch Bahnhof...was isn passiert Jens ?

Tune fertigt den Speedy überigens gar nicht sondern Jürgen Mikus. Gewährleistungsansprüche Hast du in D überigens gegen den der dir das Teil verkauft hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Kann perfekt pinkeln und hab den leuten nach der op gleich mal 11/2 flaschen gefÃ¼llt. Wenn man nur ringerlsktat bekommtð aber da haben sie ja ein kÃ¤klein mehr machen kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> Gerade gegessen obwohl ich mir im moment nicht vorstellen kÃ¶nnte zu kacken...es fÃ¼hlt sich an wie nen hÃ¼bschen dildo im ars**. Hbs schon kontrolliert aber da is nixð.
> 
> Morgen 1000 gehts schon wieder nach hause. Klage gegen tune vorbereiten. Liegt am speedy darum opððª. Hi hi hi in amerika gibge das jetzt...beim speedy steht ja nix von auf eigene gefahr draufsitzen und dass es sitzbeschwerden gibt.


 
Und ich dachte, das es bei der Sattelstellung eher an den KlÃ¶den drÃ¼ckt.


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, das es bei der Sattelstellung eher an den Klöden drückt.



Nein - die hängen jeweils rechts und links daneben!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Hey Jungs bin gerade im Spital um meinen Auspuff zu liften...mit 40 kommt das...Sascha freu dich drauf...

Genau gesagt meine hämoriden machen lassen, da ich die letzten Monate immer Blut im Stuhlgang hatte....


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Und ich dachte du hättest Carbon im Hintern stecken!


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2013)

Kriege ich den Speedy? Adresse solltest du noch haben. 

gute Besserung.


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

Achso und ich dachte der wäre gebrochen und du hättest dir sonst was getangute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

danke jungs...

ne ne phillip der speey ist mein treuer begleiter...am/im hintern


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hey Jungs bin gerade im Spital um meinen Auspuff zu liften...mit 40 kommt das...Sascha freu dich drauf...
> 
> Genau gesagt meine hämoriden machen lassen, da ich die letzten Monate immer Blut im Stuhlgang hatte....


 
Oh Mist.....da habe ich ja echt was verpasst
Doc.....Gute Besserung und lass die Nachbarn schlafen , was muss das muss


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hey Jungs bin gerade im Spital um meinen Auspuff zu liften...mit 40 kommt das...Sascha freu dich drauf...
> 
> Genau gesagt meine *hämoriden* machen lassen, da ich die letzten Monate immer *Blut* im *Stuhlgang *hatte....



Die Frau weiß wie man mit sowas umgeht - Du Trottel! 








*Das hätte Geld bringen können!!!!!*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2013)

....sehr lecker alles hier

so mangels Berge bin ich mal wieder an der Küste lang gerollert

habt ihr ne Tip für dünne Überschuhe? Hab kalte füße


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Moin Insel Maik!

Drüber weiß ich nix aber drunter nehm ich gern Seal Skinz Socken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2013)

....hmm, könnte man ja auch mal probieren


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Socken aus Merinowolle und northface überzieher aus Neopren...halten auch mal dem regen stand...bei dir nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ....sehr lecker alles hier
> 
> so mangels Berge bin ich mal wieder an der Küste lang gerollert
> 
> habt ihr ne Tip für dünne Überschuhe? Hab kalte füße


Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mal investiert und mir Die in einer Nummer größer gekauft.......Mit dickeren Socken perfekt


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Jens III 
Man sollte eben nicht pressen...das Hab ich die letzten Jahre eben zu viel gemacht...

Ernährung umstellen und das Zeugs flutscht nur noch so, dafür sind die Nebengeräusche stärker...

Tanja liebt es


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Aber mit den Socken kannst du sogar DURCHS Wasser laufen. Sind echt gut. Habe mir dafür ein Jahr die WOM aboniert und  die Socken dazu bekommen. Ist eh die einzige Bikezeitschrift die was taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber mit den Socken kannst du sogar DURCHS Wasser laufen. Sind echt gut. Habe mir dafür ein Jahr die WOM aboniert und  die Socken dazu bekommen. Ist eh die einzige Bikezeitschrift die was taugt.


Veikko, willst Du einen Freund werben? für ein Paar Wechselsocken?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jens III
> Man sollte eben nicht pressen...das Hab ich die letzten Jahre eben zu viel gemacht...
> 
> Ernährung umstellen und das Zeugs flutscht nur noch so, dafür sind die Nebengeräusche stärker...
> ...


 

Da ich über den Tag sehr viel trinke, ist mein Problem bei Wettkämpfen, muss ich eher in die andere Richtung pressen

Deswegen könnten meine Bikes auch 2++ Flaschenhalter haben, Trinkrucksack nehme ich ungern im Rennen....nur wenn die Verpflegungspunkte unklar sind.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2013)

leute leute wat für'n arschthema...

dünne Überschuhe sind schon nicht schlecht bleiben die schuhe auch schön sauber


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2013)

Mann ja ned immer über Technik schwetzen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2013)

ne dann aber lieber über Frauen   ...............habt ihr eigentlich schon eure Crosser fertig???? fahren ja nun doch ein paar rum außer der liebe Teufel h keins ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mann ja ned immer über Technik schwetzen...


 


Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ne dann aber lieber über Frauen   ...............habt ihr eigentlich schon eure Crosser fertig???? fahren ja nun doch ein paar rum außer der liebe Teufel h keins ;-)


 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch endlich crossen ....aber das Teil ist noch nicht da


 Vor 20.00 keine Techthemen Bittttttttttte.


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2013)

Wieso vor? ich dachte nach
Ausserdem ist doch immer iwe nach und vor 20Uhr, das heißt wir dürfen nie und gleichzeitig immer über Technikschizzel reden. Das is ja wie mit Schrödingers Katze


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2013)

@onkel_doc: been there done that! Aber ohne op voller spass auf dem stuhl... brrr! Braucht man absolut nicht!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wieso vor? ich dachte nach


 ist auch so......war nur so ne Spitze Richtung Küste


----------



## Junior97 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hat einer von euhc mal ne SR Suntour gehabt ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2013)

Eine billig Suntour. Hab die fürn 5er bei Ebay verkloppt.

Ihr wolltet Crosser sehen? Finale Version des Kaffenbacks.


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euhc mal ne SR Suntour gehabt ?!




Ja, aber nur fürs Grobe. Habe ne Duro und ne Durolux. Sind robust und die Marzocchis kommen ja aus der selben Halle.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
keine Gnade dem Kaffenback....


----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2013)

Morschen Jungs!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> keine Gnade dem Kaffenback....



Diesen Monat bleibts noch. Oder ich bestell kurz vor Ende des Monats per Nachname, sonst muss ich ja zwei Wochen das Geld vorstrecken bis der Rahmen da ist.

Jetzt erstmal zur Unität!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2013)

moin, moin!


welche reifen fährst du auf dem crest lrs?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2013)

bei mir wird es wenn dann ein sram hyrdo disk poison. schoen mit leichten frm laufraedern. da geht was


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> 
> 
> welche reifen fährst du auf dem crest lrs?




Ritchey schlag mich tot. Ist ein 35er Semislick und für Rennen eigentlich zu breit.


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76626819"]#whatwereyoudoingat10 on Vimeo[/ame]
Iwe kommt man sich da mit 21 schon verdammt blöd vor, wenn man fast nix von dem fahren kann, was er da macht Der absolute wahnsinn


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Komm, schlechter fährst Du auch nicht.......Du siehst selber nur ohne Deine Linsen nicht immer, wo Du wieder langgeheizt bist.
Außerdem, wenn Du dort, mit den Eltern die Du jetzt hast , groß wirst.....kann  man nicht anders


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2013)

mit 10 konnte ich noch nichtmal fahrrad fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2013)

@ Kai:

Ist ein Ritchey Comp Speedmax Cross 35.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2013)

ah, Der Spezialreifen für fanatische Cyclocrosser!

warum ist der zu breit für rennen?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Weil in Crossrennen per Regelwerk nur 32er zugelassen sind. Also im Deutschlandcup dürfte ich damit wohl nicht starten.

Im Weser-Ems-Cup ist das aber egal, da dürfen sogar MTBs starten, da schert sich keiner um sowas.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2013)

33mm ist die erlaubte Obergrenze

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2013)

wird das wirklich nachgemessen, oder zählt die aufschrift auf dem reifen?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2013)

Die haben so Schieber wo die Reifen durchpassen müssen afaik.

Stimmt 33mm


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Bildergeschichte  weil die Abende länger werden


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bildergeschichte  weil die Abende länger werden



Schön 


Habe meine etwas längere Bildergeschichte auch wieder ergänzt.


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2013)

Grad im Gesichtsbuch gefunden...Also auf mich triffts zu






Gut ne Katze hab ich net^^


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2013)

was dein Kaninchen denkt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2013)

Lol! Ich hab mich heute auch zum ersten mal seit längerem wieder auf den Sack gepackt... Schön mit dem crosser voll speed über ein paar Wellen geballert,... Dabei an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben und durch ssp und damit viel Druck auf den Pedalen schön über den Lenker

Aber Lukas war süß: papa aua! Streicheln,... besser!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (16. Oktober 2013)

hahahaha 

EDIT: Also darauf bezogen: 





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber Lukas war süß: papa aua! Streicheln,... besser!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lol! Ich hab mich heute auch zum ersten mal seit längerem wieder auf den Sack gepackt... Schön mit dem crosser voll speed über ein paar Wellen geballert,... Dabei an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben und durch ssp und damit viel Druck auf den Pedalen schön über den Lenker
> 
> Aber Lukas war süß: papa aua! Streicheln,... besser!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


 
Bist Du da auch noch stolz drauf ....du hättest Dir das Genick brechen können. So ging es mir im Sommer bei einem Wettkampf, das tat noch lange weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2013)

Naja,... War alles glimpflich und ist das erste mal seit längerem... Kommt halt vor. Und lieber so, als wenn es echt gefährlich ist...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2013)

> Aber Lukas war süß: papa aua! Streicheln,... besser!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Sehr gut!!



So ich bin jetzt mal Pennen, kämpfe schon den ganzen Tag mit Sodbrennen usw iwe rebelliert mein Magen, mal sehen ob Talcid hilft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2013)

Nabend in die Runde







Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bildergeschichte  weil die Abende länger werden





Ich beneide dich noch immer um deine bikende Lady...
Schöne Pics! 


-----------


Habe heute mal die Kurbel für´s Niner komplettiert  -   Kann was:


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2013)

Oja!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (17. Oktober 2013)

da fehlt ein zwotes blatt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wo du' sagst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Oktober 2013)

moin,

und das Fahrrad, um der Kurbel....


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Nieselregen, Laub haken und ab auf Arbeit......





> Ich beneide dich noch immer um deine bikende Lady...


 
 Marco, jo da hab ich Glück gehabt......und mit meinen Kurbeln auch, da sind noch 3 Blätter dran......was haste Dir da wieder andrehen lassen 



Schöne Kurbel


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs! Lufttemperatur ca. 25 Grad, Wasser ca. 35 Grad. Leise Musik ansonsten absolute Stille.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2013)

Wo gibts denn diese Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2013)

Badewanne, Marcel!


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2013)

Morgen leute

Das vermeintliche Sodbrennen von gestern hat sich bei mir heute Nacht zu einem internen Blitzkrieg entwickelt und mein Dickdarm hat dabei die Rolle des armen Polens eingenommen
Mal sehen mittlerweile fühl ich mich zwar beschissen, aber es is zumindest ruhe eingekehrt

  @Maggo  Top KurbelDie is echt von Strammheit geprägt

Grad eben is auch bei mir nen Päckchen angekommen...Photos gibbet dann auch gleich



> Badewanne, Marcel!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs! Lufttemperatur ca. 25 Grad, Wasser ca. 35 Grad. Leise Musik ansonsten absolute Stille.



Das laue Lüftchen kannst du ja mit dem eingeschalteten Fön simulieren..


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2013)

Für den Whirlpool bauchts nur Zwiebelsuppe am Vortag!

Die Kurbel ist echt geil, da bin ich neidisch


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2013)

Leute bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Habe ja meine gabel bekommen und wenn ich sie bei rausgelassener Luft komprimiere und wieder ausfedern lassen und dann bis zum Ring für den Negativ FW messe sind es ca. 134mm
Gabel ist als 130er deklariert. Unterkante bis Staubabstreifer sind ca. 138mm

Jetzt meine Grade glaubt ihr man hat mir ne 140er geschickt?

Einbaulänge hab ich mal gemessen. Sind 540mm..


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2013)

nee, man hat dir eine 134er geschickt... Musst du mal schauen ob dein Rahmen für solche Zwischenfederwege ausgelegt ist. Dieses ständige zwischen den Vorgaben federn ist für den Rahmen ganz großer Stress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2013)

Einbauen und egal! Wenn du wuestest, was ich schon "gemixt" habe...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2013)

meine Durin hat nur 77 mm Federweg...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

Nene Philipp, machste das Zeug jetzt schon beim Auspacken kaputt......da brauchst Du noch eine Lehne am Sattel.....nicht das Du hinten runterfällst


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2013)

... Wenn Blicke schrotten können.


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde das halt nur mal interessieren in wieweit RS da wirklich nutzbaren FW oder komplette FW angibt


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2013)

Soo hab eben ne Feldstudie im Keller durchgeführt Bei den 100mm Dual Air rock Shox gabeln die da sind stehen die Standrohre auch 11cm raus. Sprich ich schätze RS gibt da wirklich nutzbaren FW an. Eine 130er FOx in 29 Zoll liegt überigens bei 542,8mm EBL(laut commencal Homepage)...Die Revelation die ich jez hier hab bei 540mm
Hat mich halt nur mal interessiert


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2013)

.....mich auch


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2013)

Differenzen musst du dann über den Reifendruck ausgleichen Philipp!


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2013)

mit dem Reifen kann man dann auch nochmal etwa 5 cm mehr Federweg rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2013)

Naja die Dual Air gabeln haben ja wenn man sie sahnig abstimmt auch ca 2-3mm weniger Fw, weil wegen negativkammer mehr druck als in der positivkammer und so


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Oktober 2013)

gute Nachricht von meinem tune sattel...

kostenlosen ersatz...

saubere Sache von tune.

ich hät da noch ne defekte steckachse von ihnen


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute Nachricht von meinem tune sattel...
> 
> kostenlosen ersatz...
> 
> ...



Hast du dich diesmal mit ner deutschen Adresse dort gemeldet?


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Oktober 2013)

ne ne hab sie mit ner toblerone beschenkt
die zieht immer...

ach ja und mit dem hundi gedroht...ach ja und ihnen im Brief geschrieben, dass ich ansprüche geltend mache, weil mein Popo wegen ihrem sattel im ar*** ist...

das hat anscheinend geholfen...


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2013)

Das sind doch gute Nachrichten 

Hab heute den ganzen Tag wien schluck Wasser inna Kurve gehangen...Essen geht immernoch net wirklich rein...


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!

So ich bin wieder fit! Heute nammitach darf ich mir das Stumpi von Vaddi ausleiehn...dann werden erstmal nen paar trails unsicher gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Oktober 2013)

aber nicht absteigen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
viel Spaß Philipp .....und mach ein Filmchen für uns


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2013)

Selbst wenn ich die Kamera mitnehmen würde man fast nix sehen bei der Waschküche hier


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2013)

Man war das 'ne Nacht. Diesmal durch geschicktes Vortrinken aber überhaupt nicht teuer...


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2013)

Na dann


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2013)

so! schluss mit reba lustig! ich hab ne terralogic fox 100mm 15mmachse gekauft! BAEM!
jemand interesse an der reba?


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2013)

Geil, also mit ner Fox machste nix falsch! Bin von meiner begeistert. Relativ steif issse auch, gut net auf lefty Niwo aber ganz ordentlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, war die Gabel die ich (nach einer terralogic lefty) am liebsten wollte
Nur bekommt man sie so sche*** !

Die 26er f80x war vor der lefty die beste Gabel. Auch wenn ich die 1450g sid damals gegen eine 1700g Fox getauscht habe
OK,... Danach kann ne 1400g lefty

Freu mich drauf und bin gespannt, wie sie tut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin die Fox mal im BMC 29er probe gerollt. Tut gut und ist extrem sensibel sowie steif.
Steifigkeit brauche ich "Floh" aber nicht in Unmengen, deshalb tuts auch 'ne Reba


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2013)

Steif ist die qr15 reba... Naja ausreichend... Jetzt bin ich gespannt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2013)

ICh werd net mehr:
http://r2-bike.com/LIGHTWEIGHT-Rahmen-Set-Urgestalt-Carbon-Road-Rennrad

Ist das Geil


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh werd net mehr:
> http://r2-bike.com/LIGHTWEIGHT-Rahmen-Set-Urgestalt-Carbon-Road-Rennrad
> 
> Ist das Geil



*Sogar versandkostenfrei und in deiner Größe lieferbar!  *


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ICh werd net mehr:
> http://r2-bike.com/LIGHTWEIGHT-Rahmen-Set-Urgestalt-Carbon-Road-Rennrad
> 
> Ist das Geil


 Wie ich sehe bist Du wieder heil zurück .......
.....ein Schnäppchen der Rahmen....und so leicht, Philipp lass die Finger davon


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2013)

Oida!



> 1340g (inkl. Gabel, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze)


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Oktober 2013)

Das ist Leichtbau


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2013)

Das Bike wäre doch sicherlich auch als Tandem interessant Jens! 
Moin Jungs!

Hier kommt die Sonne raus und wir müssen heute noch losfahren und die Ländereien winterfest machen. Also langes WE im Garten angesagt. Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. So wird wohl auch die eine oder andere Runde mit dem Bike rausspringen. Darf nur nicht vergessen noch im Baumarkt Kohlen zu kaufen denn nachts gehts schon arg runter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

Hier scheint auch die sonne! Jetzt hoffe ich, das die dhl frau noch kommt. Sonst nimm ich heute mittag halt das epic

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Gartenarbeit........,

VORHER


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Nachher komm dann heute Abend?

DHL sollte auch noch kommen, bringt was fürn Crosser.
PX hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet. Der Rahmen ist schon 10 Tage bei denen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

Warte auch noch auf die Post...CRC hat ja gabel getrennt verschickt und ich warte noch auf kleinkram...

Die Gabel kam mit GLS, auf den Krempel von DHL warte ich immernoch...verkehrte Welt


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> Gartenarbeit........,
> 
> VORHER



Nachher!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

sooo... das rennrad ist verkauft  sobald die kohle dafuer auf dem konto ist, wird der crosser rahmen bestellt.
ich bin mir nur noch net sicher: gabel wird schwarz carbon...klar.
aber der rahmen? schwarz? rot? gruen?
was meint ihr?
eigentlich schwarz mit roten teilen?


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2013)

Na an dem Baum geht aber einiges.
  @Crimson: Denke dass dich die kleine Zugabe auch etwas beschäftigen wird.
 @nopain-nogain: schwarz mit rot gibts schon so oft. mach doch mal was knalliges.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2013)

moin, moin!

hier scheint auch die sonne. gleich gehts los in den wald.
hoffe der dhl mensch kommt vorher noch und bringt mir meine neue digicam mit.

falls jemand gÃ¼nstige race face parts sucht.
bei rcz gibts gerade 30 % (code RCZRMT).
werde mir mal die turbine 2fach kurbel fÃ¼r knapp unter 100 â¬ kaufen. vielleicht kann die ja eine der shimano xtr fc-m970 ablÃ¶sen.


@ Inox
was zum aufblasen? 


allen einen schÃ¶nen tag.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo... das rennrad ist verkauft  sobald die kohle dafuer auf dem konto ist, wird der crosser rahmen bestellt.
> ich bin mir nur noch net sicher: gabel wird schwarz carbon...klar.
> aber der rahmen? schwarz? rot? gruen?
> was meint ihr?
> eigentlich schwarz mit roten teilen?



Ich wollte auch rot mit Carbongabel. Viele Anregungen zu den Farben gabs hier nicht. Mein Mitbewohner fand titangrau nicht schlecht. Ich wollte aber was "knalliges".

Ich darf gleich auch im Garten schnibbeln. Es kommt aber die große elektrische Heckenschere zum Einsatz -> da geht was 
 @InoX: Dürfte sich im Laufe des Tages zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> 
> hier scheint auch die sonne. gleich gehts los in den wald.
> hoffe der dhl mensch kommt vorher noch und bringt mir meine neue digicam mit.
> ...



ich habe doch von länger beschäftigen geredet.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2013)

@ marcel

knapp über dem boden abschneiden, dann hat man länger ruhe.


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2013)

Also ich wäre auch für schwarz mit roten Teilen Sascha. Andere Dinge sehen oft aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Bzw. das Rot des Rahmen passt dann wieder nicht zu dem Rot von Anbauteilen, etc.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

ja,... ich bin halt sehr fuer schwarze raeder zu haben


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2013)

Falls ich jetzt wegen dem CC und Tourenräderfred gesperrt werde dann kämpft für mich weiter!


----------



## Fezza (19. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs!

war gerade im Keller... Bike putzen und Federgabel pumpen (danke Joachim!!)

5ml Float Öl in die Luftkammer um die Progression zu erhöhen... Werde über die Funktion berichten....


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Falls ich jetzt wegen dem CC und Tourenräderfred gesperrt werde dann kämpft für mich weiter!



wer nie nen ban hat, der lebt das forum nicht richtig!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> @ marcel
> 
> knapp über dem boden abschneiden, dann hat man länger ruhe.



Das ist sogar der Plan! Zumindest ungefähr. Hier stehen schon 12 volle blaue extra reissfeste Säcke. Außerdem habe ich die Regenrinne freigelegt 

Muttern meinte, wenn des "Ding" stirbt wäre nicht so tragisch. Diese rankenartige Pflanze wächst einfach alles zu.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2013)

Nachher


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Nicht mit der Post versendet? Oder Paketdienst ohne Samstags Zustellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

so eine sche*** die gabel wurde im startpaketzentrum erst heute um 1300 abgeholt... ergo bekomme ich sie erst am montag


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2013)

so, zurück von einer schönen 64 km runde.

habe erst auf die neue cam gewartet, weil ich sie eigentlich gleich mitnehmen wollte. 
leider musste der akku erst geladen werden.

naja, gott sei dank war es dann doch nicht so ein schönes farbspiel im wald wie vorher erhofft.
die erste aufnahme ist nun aber gemacht. einfach mal in richtung wand gehalten und den auslöser betätigt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie glaub ich dir das net


Ich war auch schon 3h unterwegs... jetzt gibt es burger!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2013)

was glaubst du nicht?

mache morgen mal ein foto meiner marshguard-montage.
habe keinen spritzer dreck ins gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> so, zurück von einer schönen 64 km runde.
> 
> habe erst auf die neue cam gewartet, weil ich sie eigentlich gleich mitnehmen wollte.
> leider musste der akku erst geladen werden.
> ...



Du warst auf deiner Runde in meiner Bude und hast das Oktoberbild abfotografiert? 


Ich war auch ein paar Meters machen. So 2:30h kurz/kurz auf dem MTB, vielleicht das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2013)

> die erste aufnahme ist nun aber gemacht. einfach mal in richtung wand gehalten und den auslöser betätigt.


Die Kamera war wohl keine Neue  ......da hat der Vorbesitzer anscheinend nicht alle Bilder gelöscht 

Der Haufen ist jetzt weg 




Und der Postbote war da ....vom Felix eingespeicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2013)

Du hast doch gar keine Kinder mehr im Laufradalter

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Mein "Haufen" (höhö) war größer 
Hab mich mit der Heckenschere gefühlt, als würde ich einen Schaf scheren


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Oktober 2013)

war heute erst auf der einen seite von unseren hügeln hier und auf dem rückweg musste dann noch die kleine hausrunde auf der anderen seite abgefahren werden.

die sind hier überall am bäume fällen. so extrem habe ich das noch nie erlebt. 
dachte erst ich hätte mich verfahren, so anders sieht das aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2013)

War heute mit Vaddi ne runde fahren. Bin die ganze Zeit am essen...hab heute gemerkt das die Speicher von meinen magendarmmist noch ziemlich leer waren.
Dann is uns heute noch ne Gruppe von so komischen mittelalterleuten im Wald begegnet... Gibt schon komische Leute
Naja wir haben dann gemacht das wegkamen, sonst hätten die uns bestimmt wegen Hexerei gelyncht


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Hab im Wittener Stadtwald mal Mittelalter-Rollenspieler getroffen/gesehen. Die waren aber freundlich


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nicht mit der Post versendet? Oder Paketdienst ohne Samstags Zustellung?




Habe am Donnerstag per DHL versendet. Habe leider die Quittung nicht mirgenommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Habs ja an meine Elternadresse schicken lassen, dann hab ich das erst im Laufe der Woche, falls ich es an den See schaffe.


----------



## InoX (19. Oktober 2013)

Achso. Mal schauen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Oktober 2013)

in jungs...immer diese Langschläfer...

nach einem geilen tag am steeltreffen geh chs heute ruhig und ohne bike an...

im 29er Forum gibt's bilder dazu...

Philipp auch 26er dürfen dann mitmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Oktober 2013)

Merk ich mir.


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2013)

Moin Männer! Voll lange gepennt und steh daher erstmal neben mir.  Trocken ist es ja aber ein scheisz Wind. Da fahr ich erstmal an die Tanke und hol Sprit fürn Rasenmäher.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2013)

Hier schuetter es gut. Aber hab mein soll gestern erfuellt 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
mal sehen was ich heute Schreddern kann ....gegen Nachmittag soll es Pieseln .
Jens, ich hatte die Fotos Gestern schon entdeckt...... Habt Ihr unterwegs dir Bikes getauscht oder hattest Du dein Steelecht verborgt ? Das ist ja ein Ding...  ......ich habe Dich doch mit dem grün tragenden Bärtigen verwechselt 
...aber eine leichte Ähnlichkeit ist vorhanden 

Der neue Rahmen sieht Klasse aus....verschiebbare Ausfallenden, fettes Steuerrohr


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Oktober 2013)

War heute mal auf Einladung der netten Läuferin beim Lauftreff dabei. Für den einen war das Tempo bei 16km schnell, für den Nächsten Rekom und für mich irgendwas dazwischen in der Komfortzone. 
Keine Ahnung wie man dazu kommt so viel zu Laufen


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2013)

Immer diese Läufer ^^
Bin grad inna muckibude, die ham jez so nen neuen schlingentrainer... Hammergeil das Teil !!!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Oktober 2013)

und morgen gibts hammergeilen muskelkater.


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2013)

Jup wobei hab heute mal nur die Übungen mal durchprobiert, aber ich glaube das reicht schon


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2013)

Gerade wieder rein......man ist das noch warm




schade....freihändig 




Laub, matschiger Boden und versteckte Äste und Wurzeln......gefährlich, gefährlich


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2013)

Sieht gut aus! War echt warm heute
War eben auch noch im dunkeln Rennrad fahrn. Hab die Lücken zwischen dem Regen gut abgepasst, jetzt regnets wieder-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2013)

Hier sollte es auch regnen....aber weit und breit nichts in "Sicht"....ich hatte extra die Regenjacke mit .
Aber ich hatte trotz kurzer Hose irgendwie noch zu viel an....Unterhemd und langes Trikot. Kommende Woche soll das Wetter ja auch schön werden.
Ich brauch unbedingt noch ne Beleuchtung für die Kassette....vorne auf dem Großen und hinten auch ....und nicht gemerkt/gesehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2013)

Hab' mich heute das erste Mal in einen Fernbus gesetzt, um das hoffentlich letzte mal nach Flensburg zu fahren. Morgen wird die Abschlussarbeit abgegeben. Und am Dienstag kann ich endlich wieder Rad fahren - war ja seit letztem Wochenende krank...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

Morgen



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' mich heute das erste Mal in einen Fernbus gesetzt, um das hoffentlich letzte mal nach Flensburg zu fahren. Morgen wird die Abschlussarbeit abgegeben. Und am Dienstag kann ich endlich wieder Rad fahren - war ja seit letztem Wochenende krank...



Super!!! Das hört sich doch gut an!
Muss jez auch zur Uni kann ich mir erstmal 4,5 h lang Vwl anhören


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

ihr armen!  schafft mal was! (oder kauft meine reba... fast genauso gut)


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
draußen sieht es nicht schlecht aus, 13 °C


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ihr armen!  schafft mal was! (oder kauft meine reba... fast genauso gut)



völlig veraltetes Laufradmaß. 650 b ist stark im kommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

Tut mir leid Sascha, aber ich kann nicht alle deine Gabeln kaufen!


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

hab auch grad keinen Bedarf...

Hoffe das heute mal mein Paket vonne Insel kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Sascha, aber ich kann nicht alle deine Gabeln kaufen!



warum nicht?


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

So ich hab langweile erzählt mal was lustiges Jungens


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Oktober 2013)

moin,

paÃt da der Preis und die Funktion???

Manitou Tower Expert 29" 100mm Black 2011 Schnellspanner 1 1/8"
Gekauft im Februar 2012 bei Chainreaction. Keine 500 km gefahren.

140â¬


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

Also der Preis is echt gut Ich würd sie für mehr verkaufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

nimm leiber meine reba. hat tapered, qr15 UND remote


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

.........und ist strahlend Weiß mit roten Applikationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

aber SOWAS VON!


----------



## Metrum (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe mehrfach gelesen dass die Reba njx taugt!  Würde aber auch zur Reba tendieren. Wenn der Preis passt. Moin zusammen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

ich bin ja komischer weise der einzige der das findet  
die qr9 die ich verkauft habe wurde ja auch fuer gut befunden... vllt bin ich doch ein federgabel hypochonder? dann kann das mit der fox ja was werden


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

Bin mal auf die Revelation gespannt...

@ Sascha wars eigentlich ne Solo Air oder Dual Air?Die Dual Air gabeln liessen sich immer schön präzise einstellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

die aktuelle ist ne soloair. am system kann es net liegen... meine lefty hat auch soloair.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich fahre seit dem "Einige"  mit RS nicht so zufrieden sind immer mit nachdenklichen Gefühlen und meiner 26er SID durch die Gegend.....und frage mich : was soll hier nicht funktionieren ?....harmoniert wunderbar mit dem straffen Hinterbau vom Epic, (fast)keine Durchschläge und sensibel genug.
Anscheinend sind die Hardtail-Fahrer nur hinten hart und vorne verweichlicht.   Naja, ich bin anscheinend ein RS-Fan


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

Also die RS Gabeln die ich bis jez hatte konnten bis jetzt nicht mit den Marzocchi und Fox modellen mithalten, die ich bis jez hatte. Zumindest was Federungsperformance anging. Von der Steifigkeit her schon, die MZ war ne totale Schwabbelgabel, selbst im vergleich zur Reba


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bin ja komischer weise der einzige der das findet
> die qr9 die ich verkauft habe wurde ja auch fuer gut befunden... vllt bin ich doch ein federgabel hypochonder? dann kann das mit der fox ja was werden



Die DT Swiss konnte nicht mit der Reba mithalten. Aber ich bin die Reba ja auch nur 2 Mal gefahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

stimm,...dann hast du ja den rahmen zerstoehrt


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich zerstöre mit Gewalt nur Schaltwerke und die Nadellager in den Eggbeatern!


Warum stürzt das Programm ab, wenn beim Kompilieren die speicher.txt Dateien nicht da sind? Vorgestern war noch alles prima?! Trotzt "try - except"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

Der Nachteil bei RS ist das unsensible Bocken bei kleinen Unebenheiten , perfekt wär eine Lagerung der Rohre in Nadellagern, wie bei der Einarmigen, anstatt nur Gleitlager......wird aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2013)

immer noch eine Woche ferien...

heute geilstes wetter und was heisst das??? genau...aufs bike am nachmittag...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

sooo... fox ist da:





bissle uebergewichtig, fuer die angegebenen 1750g
aber ok... bin gespannt.


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2013)

Meine Evo hat unter 1800gr...Ich meine so um die 1750, wenn ich mich jez net irre


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Werde aber trotzdem 15mm spacer drüber machen... Als fallback für das epic,... besser als nix.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (21. Oktober 2013)

meine war auch mit 100 mm und 15 mm Achse und hatte auch um die 1700 g. Sehr merkwürdig aber die funktioniert wenigstens.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Wird sich zeigen... Ich hoffe ja

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bissle uebergewichtig, fuer die angegebenen 1750g
> aber ok... bin gespannt.



Ich kenne mich mit Steckachsgabeln nicht so aus... Werden die Herstellerangaben mit Achse angegeben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

War die Angabe vom Verkäufer... Aber egal

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2013)

Sascha kauf dir endlich mal was gscheites  wenns schon ne zweibeinige dann ne marzocchi...

damit wirst du auch ned zufriedner...

das ding ist dazu noch bleischwer...

zur feier des tages...ähmmm gibt ja nix aber trotzdem...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War die Angabe vom Verkäufer...



Klingt ganz so, als hätte er eine Personenwaage benutzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm ich glaub mit der kann ich im Trainingsrad glücklich werden. Die letzten 2beinige mit denen ich zufrieden war, waren eine f100rl und eine f80x. Beide 1700g, aber super Fahrverhalten... Und mit der f80x bin ich sogar die rennen gefahren

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xc-mtb (21. Oktober 2013)

F80X ist super, kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Komme bei den neuen Fox auch gerade wieder ins Grübeln, da die ohne Lenkerlockout doch nen ganzes Stück leichter geworden sind und mit 15mm Achse um die 1.600g bringen.


----------



## Junior97 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hat der Nino eigenltich eine Special DT Swiss ? 
ODer bekommt er immer ne neue  
Denn er fährt ja schon eher agil und nicht so soft wie andere und springt auhc mal gerne 
Aber die ganzen DT Fahrer meckern nur über ihre das die so labrig sind und ausschlagen


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2013)

na ja, seine wird nach jedem rennen zerlegt und neu aufgebaut...darum hat er ja auch nix zu meckern. Service von DT direkt. das haben die anderen nicht.

die leichten Fox ohne lockout sind schon geil mit dem kashima...da sach ich auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich kotz gleich! Eingebaut, optisch perfekt! Federt super! Terra logic top!
Aber die Krone knarzt!

Mal sehen, was der Verkäufer sagt. Morgen vllt mal beim Fox service in Freiburg vorbei fahren...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2013)

cich sags doch Sascha...

scheizz dinger und wenn gebraucht eh...ausser man weiss von wem es ist...

zocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocxhizocchi


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich kotz gleich! Eingebaut, optisch perfekt! Federt super! Terra logic top!
> Aber die Krone knarzt!
> 
> Mal sehen, was der Verkäufer sagt. Morgen vllt mal beim Fox service in Freiburg vorbei fahren...
> ...


 
Na dann Gute Nacht


----------



## pirat00 (21. Oktober 2013)

*lefty!!!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> cich sags doch Sascha...
> 
> scheizz dinger und wenn gebraucht eh...ausser man weiss von wem es ist...
> 
> zocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocchizocxhizocchi



Ja ja! Aber bevor ich 500 für ne zocchi bezahl, kommt ne lefty!


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hat der Nino eigenltich eine Special DT Swiss ?
> ODer bekommt er immer ne neue
> Denn er fährt ja schon eher agil und nicht so soft wie andere und springt auhc mal gerne
> Aber die ganzen DT Fahrer meckern nur über ihre das die so labrig sind und ausschlagen



Fabian Giger ist die DT schon zwei Mal im Rennen gebrochen.

So jetzt war ich zum Ausgleich des Ausgleichtrainings mal beim Unisport. Volleyball, allerdings hauptsächlich zum Mädels gucken, wie mein Kollege Flo gut festgestellt hat


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

Soll ich nun Lachen oder Weinen?



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Hello
> 
> Thank you for your  recent return
> 
> ...



2014 sind 29er doch schon wieder out...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich hängt dann noch ein Säckchen Weihnachtspralinen am Rahmen


----------



## xmaxle (21. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>


Ist das wieder diese räudige Blaue Fox-Ventilkappe ?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2013)

Schreit nach Drano-Bad, hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (21. Oktober 2013)

Schreit eher nach nem Carbondeckelchen. Bin ja grade auf sonem Trip 
Weil dus grade ansprichst, maddas Aluschraube ist mir nach nem 5min Rohrreinigerbad in der Hand zerbröselt


----------



## xc-mtb (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann man die aktuellen Fox 2014 CTD 29" eigentlich noch auf 80mm umbauen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soll ich nun Lachen oder Weinen?
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 sind 29er doch schon wieder out...



Dir soll es auch net besser gehen 

Ach ja: morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (22. Oktober 2013)

moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

@xmaxle: carbon deckel, bei dem gewicht? ich glaub da ist alles zu spaet. aber federn tut sie echt top! heute nochmal im gelaende testen. aber potetntial an ne lefty ran zu kommen... naja bissle... und die >400g speck auf den rippen halt


----------



## InoX (22. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Schreit eher nach nem Carbondeckelchen. Bin ja grade auf sonem Trip
> Weil dus grade ansprichst, maddas Aluschraube ist mir nach nem 5min Rohrreinigerbad in der Hand zerbröselt



Deshalb mache ich da immer ein Gemisch aus 50 % Wasser und 50 % Drano. Geht mir sonst zu schnell und ich will ja nur das nötigste runter haben.

Achja, ich brauch auch mal ne neue Flasche Drano. Meine Freundin hat das neulich zum Putzen benutzt...


Würdest du mir auch für meine Durin ein Deckelchen für den Lockout basteln? Das Ding wiegt 18 g und ist eigentlich gänzlich unnütz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

ich muss nachher auf tour ein bild machen. die gabel passt optisch wie arsch auf eimer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die ewigen Zweifel und Selbstversuche der "Linkshänder"....stimmels Sascha ....."einmal versaut immer versaut"


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

ja... aber wenn die fox nicht knackt ist sie super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Aber wie kann das sein, das so eine Gabel knackt  ...ich habe so viele RS gefahren u.a. eine hornalte Schwabbel-SID (die ich immer noch habe)....bis auf ausgeleierte Buchsen waren die Gabeln immer fit.
Ich glaube....wenn man einmal Lefty verseucht ist, kommt man nicht mehr weg....."bis der Tot euch scheidet"
Deswegen bleibe ich bei RS....und widerstehe der Versuchung


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

also ich hatte es auch mal bei meiner alten f100rl da hat es geknarzt. muss wohl die verbindung bruecke tauchrohre oder steuerrohr sein. aber da war es wesentlich schlimmer. bei der neuen hier hoere ich es nur, wenn ich wie ein doofer dran rum reisse.
im fahren ueberhaupt nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Hast du einen Schraubstock? spann doch die Gabel mal ein und zieh an dem Teil rum.......ev. knarxt auch Dein Steuerlager....das bei ist meinem Tandem so gewesen....jetzt habe ich die Lager eigeklebt und es ist Ruhe. (allerdings nur Loctide)...mal sehen wie lange es hält

PS: aber mach die Gabel nicht kaputt


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

da es ein vollintegriertes lager ist, kann es gut sein. ich klaere jetzt mal mit dem fox service vor ort ab, ob und was mich eine neue bruecken einheit kosten wuerde, sollte es ganz schlimm kommen. will die gabel eingentlich fahren :/


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2013)

Morgen!

Sitze grad im ersten proseminar dieses Semester und es is hoffnungslos überfüllt-.- ich glaube gleich wird aussortiert


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Aaaja : 



> Das *Proseminar* (_PS_ abgekürzt) ist eine Lehrveranstaltung für Studenten im Grundstudium (siehe Seminar), die im Allgemeinen mit einer schriftlichen Proseminararbeit abschließt. Anders als im Falle der Vorlesung oder eines Hauptseminars muss der Dozent hierbei nicht promoviert haben. Es reicht hingegen in der Regel ein abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium.
> Inhaltlich steht eine Vertiefung von Lerninhalten im Mittelpunkt, zum Beispiel durch Erschließung wissenschaftlicher Literatur. Es wird eine aktive Teilnahme (Mitarbeit) vorausgesetzt. Im Fokus stehen gemeinsame Diskussionen oder das Einzelstudium der Literatur. Meist werden zum Bestehen des Proseminars von den Studenten zusätzlich eine oder mehrere Referatsleistungen und eine erfolgreiche Abschlussklausur oder kurze Hausarbeiten verlangt.


 
....ich musste erstmal kuggen was das ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2013)

Cool danke wusste bis jez selber net genau was das is


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

sooo mit dem fox service center (extratour freiburg sehr nett) telefoniert:
gabs bei 26er definitiv, 29er weis er noch von nix. wird wenn es das ist einfach schlimmer. verreckt aber nicht instant und fatal. 
krone tauschen kostet 200-300euro. toxoholic ist ein saftladen.
fox: gebraucht kaufen -> fahren bis tot udn weg werfen. service sind >100euro und das lohnt meist net.

ich fahre die heute nochmal richtig und wenn ich im fahrbetrieb nix hoere, fahre ich sie! die ist um welten besser als die reba und fuer <300euro bekomme ich keine bessere. und wenn sie nach nem jahr tot ist... kommt ne lefty!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

...also pass schön auf......es folgt eine Abschlussarbeit oder ein Referat


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo mit dem fox service center (extratour freiburg sehr nett) telefoniert:
> gabs bei 26er definitiv, 29er weis er noch von nix. wird wenn es das ist einfach schlimmer. verreckt aber nicht instant und fatal.
> krone tauschen kostet 200-300euro. toxoholic ist ein saftladen.
> fox: gebraucht kaufen -> fahren bis tot udn weg werfen. service sind >100euro und das lohnt meist net.
> ...


...wird schon gut gehen, deswegen kaufe ich keine Gebrauchten....
 Meine Gabeln fahre ich immer bis zum Verrecken....max. kleiner Service .....und dann ab in die Stadträder


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

1200euro fuer eine nicht lefty ist mir zu viel fuers trainingsrad


----------



## InoX (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre meine Gabeln immer nur bis zum Diebstahl.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine Gabeln immer nur bis zum Diebstahl.


 
Vorsorge.....




Oder.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTPFrww6zdA"]Das sicherste Fahrradschloss der Welt (TV-Spot) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xmaxle (22. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_xmaxle_: carbon deckel, bei dem gewicht? ich glaub da ist alles zu spaet.



Keine Frage des Gewichts sondern der Optik. Blauer Deckel, roter Deckel, warum keinen gelben Schaft ? ^^
 @InoX du hast PN


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Würdest du mir auch für meine Durin ein Deckelchen für den Lockout basteln? Das Ding wiegt 18 g und ist eigentlich gänzlich unnütz.



Deshalb fährt man die SL Kartusche


----------



## xmaxle (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mir grade nix drunter vorstellen  Deswegen habe ich mal Bildlis angefordert. 

Was die Uni betrifft, ich war ja 1000%ig sicher zum zwoten Mal durch die Zwischenprüfung gerasselt zu sein. Hab mich vor einer Woche erst getraut, nachzuschaun und siehe da bestanden mit 2,7. Natürlich waren bis dahin schon alle Hauptseminarplätze vergeben. Seitdem schreib ich nette Briefe an die Professoren, und anscheinend wurde ich entgegen der max. festgeschriebenen Teilnehmerzahl am System vorbegemogelt und für zwo Hauptseminare zugelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2013)

*hex hex*

Ich hab auch wider erwarten meine Höhere Mathematik 2 Klausur bestanden


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Keine Frage des Gewichts sondern der Optik. Blauer Deckel, roter Deckel, warum keinen gelben Schaft ? ^^


 
Dieses aufmüpfige Studentenvolk.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Keine Frage des Gewichts sondern der Optik. Blauer Deckel, roter Deckel, warum keinen gelben Schaft ? ^^
> @InoX du hast PN



hast mir einen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Kleinkram für 17 EUR.....

Scheibe und Reifen---Tandem
Kettenspanner---Singlespeed Stadtschlampe
Kassette---Torque FR




....+ noch eine 0


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

Fette Teile 

Die Fox ist echt super! Kommt fast an die lefty ran,... Nur halt 400g schwerer...
Beim fahren gibt es keinen muks. nur wenn ich nen stoppy auf dem Vorderrad mache, dann hört man es beim entlasten knarzen.
Werde sie nun aber fahren und wenn das knarzen zu schlimm wird muss halt Nr neue Krone her... Immer noch die"billigste"Lösung.








Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2013)

Wattn Panzer!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

Be more precise! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sah schonmal schneller aus


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2013)

oh, das gibt nen donnerwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (22. Oktober 2013)

nö er weis doch selber das die Lefty besser aussah


----------



## InoX (22. Oktober 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Sah schonmal schneller aus



Das liegt am Alter....


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das liegt am Alter....



Vom Sascha?


----------



## InoX (22. Oktober 2013)

hm...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

ist sche*** geknipst und sind die fetten winter schlappen drauf... geht aber wie ab!


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2013)

Naja, sieht bissel aus als käme noch ein Pflug dahinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2013)

wegen den schlappen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Oktober 2013)

hmm sascha,

paßt die Kiste


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2013)

Sieht auf jedenfall gut aus mit renegade wahrscheinlich auch optisch schneller

War eben aufm Rennrad, hab endlich wieder richtig druck aufm Pedal. Schon krass wie lange man das noch merkt wenn man einen Tag mal wegen Magen Darm fast nix essen konnte


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Sascha wird auch nicht jünger  ...woran ich das merke  ....kein Anstieg, ja fast schon bergab und der leichteste Gang , völlig überdimensionierte Bremsen (die Meinung ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen) und dann noch dieses Sofa von Sattel .
Naja, aber sonst passt das schon

Für die Kupplung habe ich mir einen XT-Spanner gekürzt...der spannt besser und lässt sich leichter öffnen als der Originale.


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2013)

Bist du eigentlich immer so lange munter Jens oder ist das immer der Zeitpunkt wo du wieder wach wirst um ins Bett zu krabbeln?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Dienstags ist Klettertag...bis 23.00...und bis nach Hause nach einem Bier ist es so 24.00...dann noch etwas essen und vor dem Ding hier noch etwas abschalten .
Unter der Woche schlafe ich meistens im Sessel ein und wenn ich dann wieder munter werde mache noch ein paar Fingerübungen am Rechner...ich kann ja immer bis 7.30 ausschlafen. 
So um 1-2 Uhr bin ich dann auch im Bett.


----------



## Metrum (23. Oktober 2013)

Also lag ich ja gar nicht sooo daneben! 

Ich sag jetzt aber mal Gute Nacht und bis dann...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Gn 8


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Falls unsere neu dazu gekommenen Foxfahrer das noch nicht gesehen haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/22/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck/


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Oktober 2013)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha wird auch nicht jünger  ...woran ich das merke  ....kein Anstieg, ja fast schon bergab und der leichteste Gang , völlig überdimensionierte Bremsen (die Meinung ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen) und dann noch dieses Sofa von Sattel .
> Naja, aber sonst passt das schon
> ...



kein anstieg... du bsit ja lustig 
180er ist ein test zwecks reserven mit haenger (bis jetzt reisst es mich ent vom hocker)
sofa??? ein slr? alles klar 



InoX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Falls unsere neu dazu gekommenen Foxfahrer das noch nicht gesehen haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/22/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck/



auch schon geschaut. aber ich hab keine evo sondern eine factory und auch keine 120-160mm.


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2013)

Das soll ein SLR sein? der sieht mehr so krumm aus wie ein SQlab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

ihr habt es so gewollt! 

ACHTUNG AUGENKREBS QUALLY!!!







ja,... der slr haengt in der mitte bissle durch (balls of steel und so )


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,... der slr haengt in der mitte bissle durch (balls of steel und so )



Achso.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

darum auch der spacer turm,... sosnt klopfen die immer den tacho vom vorbau


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ein herrliches Wetter....Sonne und knapp 15°C 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kein anstieg... du bsit ja lustig
> 180er ist ein test zwecks reserven mit haenger (bis jetzt reisst es mich ent vom hocker)
> sofa??? ein slr? alles klar


 
Auf dem Bild kommt der Anstieg aber nicht so zur Geltung .
Ich weiß schon warum Du die größere Scheibe montiert hast , ich fand es schon immer "vernünftiger" ...sonst wär es mir auch nicht aufgefallen 
Und auf dem neuen Bild ist der Sattel besser zu erkennen...was so ein Schattenspiel auf dem ersten Foto ausmacht


----------



## maddda (23. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Leute! 

Hier isses am regnen wie blöd-.- naja jez gehts erstmal in die Muckibude...und dann muss ich erstmal Bücher kaufen-.-die werden irgendwie von Semester zu Semester immer teurer


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

sehr cool. heute spasseshalber beim local bike dealer vorbei geschaut. wollte eigentlich mal wegen komplettcrosser schauen (gab es nix...) aber ich hab dann mal spasseshalber wegen der fox gefragt. der wusste sofort bescheid und wenn ich will schicken sie mir die gabel auf garantie (ist ja noch keine 2jahre alt) ein. bezahlen muss ich dann wohl nur den service, der da automatisch dabei ist... mal testen, weil geil ist die gabel!


----------



## Junior97 (23. Oktober 2013)

Sascha sieht schneller aus so  von vorne bestimmt noch schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

ja. die perspektive war schrott. liet durch die fox und die monster schlappen auch bei 10.5kg  aber geht echt gut vorwaerts!

die gabel liegt auch echt top. um welten besser als die reba. und das obwohl ich sie ~15% zu hart abgestimmt hatte (hab auf dem hardcore dh ~15mm federweg verschenkt!)

wenn ich die fox zurrueck habe muss ich mal gescheite bilder machen. dann wird das steuerrohr auch auf nur noch 2 spacer auf dem vorbau gekuerzt (backup fork fuer das epic). bin gespannt wie gut/schlecht das mit toxo laeuft. vllt bekomme ich sogar kashima. wobei ich das net wirklich brauche...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Oktober 2013)

hei Sascha iw sieht dein zaboo immer mehr nach normalo wie jedes biek aus...

gefällt mir immer weniger gut. bring mal bischen farbe rein da. nur mit den roten esi ists nicht viel bunter...

graue maus...

hoffe mal du wirst glücklich mit der Fox...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja,... Irgend was muss ich machen mal in mich gehen... Oder hast du Vorschläge? Problem ist: es fährt sich top.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (23. Oktober 2013)

Lass dir doch nen Satz deacals drucken... So sieht der Rahmen so nackt aus

So bin für heute raus n8 leute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Jungs!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei Sascha iw sieht dein zaboo immer mehr nach normalo wie jedes biek aus...
> 
> gefällt mir immer weniger gut. bring mal bischen farbe rein da. nur mit den roten esi ists nicht viel bunter...
> 
> ...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja,... Irgend was muss ich machen mal in mich gehen... Oder hast du Vorschläge? Problem ist: es fährt sich top.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Sascha, mach dir nix draus. Der Jens ist in letzter Zeit nur am Nörgeln...
Hab´auch schon mein Fett weg. 

Aber irgendwie nutzt ihr beide doch in letzter Zeit das gleiche Rechtschreibprogramm, du und Jens!?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2013)

@ sascha

so fliegt nichts nach vorne, und der steuersatz leidet auch nicht unter direktem dreckbeschuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Oktober 2013)

Hei marcooooooo!!!! 

Nen satzt farbige decals wÃ¤r schon mal was... 

Vielleicht stÃ¼tzenklemme rot. Kettenblatt rot, spacer rot,  bremsscheiben rot, oder gleich die stÃ¼tze. Obwohl die stÃ¼tze gibts ned so lang in rot. 

Du wirst dein weg schon findenð


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2013)

hmmm... mal schauen. erstmal gespannt ,was toxoholic veranstaltet


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie nutzt ihr beide doch in letzter Zeit das gleiche Rechtschreibprogramm, du und Jens!?







Jep..


Guten Morgen.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin!


----------



## InoX (24. Oktober 2013)

Hast du schon gehört ob das Päckchen angekommen ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Gma


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Aus 3 Großbuchstaben macht das Programm das da oben


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hast du schon gehört ob das Päckchen angekommen ist?



Habs Schaltwerk vorhin angebaut, war aber schon am Montag hier. 
Gleich ein wenig mit den Schrauben vom alten SW getunt und noch mal 10g gespart  

Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht, alle Schaltvorgänge perfekt einzustellen. Manchmal reicht "ein Klick im Schalthebel" nicht für den Gangsprung. Kette habe ich noch gekürzt und B-Screw eingestellt. Ist aber nicht wirklich besser geworden 

Die Bilder schau ich mir später an, bei dem guten Wetter gleich mal aus Bike


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Ich weiß nicht was das Wetter heute macht? Sieht bissel eigenartig aus.
Also entweder Garage mal ordnen oder doch aufs Bike?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

bike!

weil, zu feierabend ist gutes wetter angesagt.

also lampe in den rucksack und los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin Veikko ........eindeutig auf`s Bike .....die Garage kann warten.


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Hm, stimmt auch wieder. 
Muss dann aber wohl doch nochmal in die Garage da ich eben zwei 28er geschossen habe, die ich 13:00 abholen kann.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/schoenes-stadtrad/152838393-217-3911

Da gibts wieder was zu basteln und zu verkaufen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

.....sehen wie mein altes Diamantrad aus


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wenn ich so Richtung Gabel schaue, scheinen sie so aus der Epoche zu sein. Seh sie mir mal an und dann mache ich sie vlt. wieder schick und dann gehen sie weg. Habe ich bissel Beschäftigung. Vlt. behalte ich auch eines, aber ich weiß eigentlich nicht wofür da ich ja schon zwei  28er habe, das Ding und den Crosser.


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2013)

Morgen

Bin am überlegen wie ich die teile, die ich fürs ragley noch brauche noch order...
Ich brauch nur noch kleinkram und kein shop hat alles-.-und überall müsste ich versandkosten zahlen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Was fehlt denn noch....hast Du nicht auch so ne Kiste wie der Doc rumstehen , oder ein Händler bei Euch der es haben könnte


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Genau, frag doch einfach mal in die Runde Philipp. Hier haben doch fast alle noch Kisten voller Zeugs.
Oder guck an Vaddis Rad nach ob da was bei Dir passt!


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich mach gleich mal ne Liste wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir Gestern noch einen Ersatzdämpfer bestellt....da konnt ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

mach dir nichts draus, wir haben doch alle zu viele teile zu hause rumfliegen.


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> mach dir nichts draus, wir haben doch alle zu viele teile zu hause rumfliegen.



Außer Philipp, aber der ersetzt ja nur Teile die er in Ars.. gemacht hat. Da bleibt nix zum hinlegen über!


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2013)

Och ich hab auch viele Teile rumliegen nur immer die falschen
Hab immernoch den poison Rahmen an der wand Hängen...
Dann wären da noch bremsscheben Lenker felgen Laufräder, Reifen usw...


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Eben abgeholt und zwar bei ihm







Frösi, unser einziger erfolgreicher Markkleeberger Radfahrer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

....da bekommen die Räder aber einen Ehrenplatz im Haus......nicht in der Garage


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Da hätte er den Giro wenigstens mal gewinnen müssen und nicht nur ab und an mal ne Etappe! 
Haben aber gleich Handynummern getauscht, weil ich sagte dass ich auch Einzelteile nehme und er ja hier zwei Radläden hat. Da werden immer mal Teile getauscht und die alten landen im Schrott. 
Jetzt bin ich der Ludolf der Bikeläden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich darf jetzt nicht nur Kinderanhänger sondern auch die größeren ziehen. BE bestanden.

Prüfer nach Rückwärtsfahren um Ecke nach Links: "Das haben sie doch geübt, das war perfekt, fast schon zu perfekt!"
Ich: "Ähh ja, das hab ich natürlich geübt?!"


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

Da haste aber nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

hinter dem lkw auf der linken seite ist nen radladen.
allerdings kein besonders toller.

ziel also knapp verfehlt.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Oktober 2013)

bei mir war heute wieder wetter geniessen angesagt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2013)

Schön, das ich ein alter mann bin. Ich hab den 3er gemacht ->bc1e oder wie das heisst...
Sooo fox ist auf dem wem... mal sehen...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich war ja heute früh seit 5 Tagen mal wieder aufm Bike - war echt geil. Aber mir ist mal aufgefallen, dass ich sehr aufm dem Bike und nicht im Bike wie damals beim 29er sitze.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Oktober 2013)

oli verkauf gerade sein niner in rot und grösse L für lau...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

Unterm Weihnachtsbaum steht bei mir dann wohl das XX1 29er


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Oktober 2013)

ah ok...da würd ich auch nix mehr kaufen

da wird wieder geklotzt wie sau...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen dürfte gegen Weihnachten aus der Rekla kommen und bald habe ich auch noch Purzeltach. Danach schenke ich mir wohl die neue Schaltung zu Weihnachten.

Aber im Bikemarkt ist ein Gary Fisher SSP 29er drin. Der ist ganz hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da haste aber nochmal Glück gehabt



ich habe da heute mal schnell nen neues schild angebracht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2013)

....aber Marcel weiß von nix  und fährt hier locker von der Rampe  als wenn nicht war


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Den LKW bist du aber nicht auch noch gefahren Kai? 

Das ist auch lustig...

http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/bo...ingen-versehentlich-in-abgrund_vid_41604.html


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Oktober 2013)

Letzte Runde vor der Zieldurchfahrt beim Heavy 24.
Ich musste einfach ein ".gif" draus machen als ich die Fotos gesehen habe


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Den LKW bist du aber nicht auch noch gefahren Kai?
> 
> Das ist auch lustig...
> 
> http://www.focus.de/sport/videos/bo...ingen-versehentlich-in-abgrund_vid_41604.html



nee, sowas darf ich nicht fahren.

beim anblick des fotos kam es mir halt irgendwie bekannt vor. 
also bin ich da eben auf dem heimweg mal schnell vorbei und hab nen foto gemacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2013)

Nabend!



Metrum schrieb:


> Eben abgeholt und zwar bei ihm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich ein gutes Schnäppchen!

Was hast du damit jetzt vor, nachdem du die Räder jetzt live gesehen hast?



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Unterm Weihnachtsbaum steht bei mir dann wohl das XX1 29er














Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Rahmen dürfte gegen Weihnachten aus der Rekla kommen und bald habe ich auch noch Purzeltach. Danach schenke ich mir wohl die neue Schaltung zu Weihnachten.
> 
> Aber im Bikemarkt ist ein Gary Fisher SSP 29er drin. Der ist ganz hübsch.




Schöner Clip! 
Das GF gefällt mir auch. Haben die nicht diese extra Fox-Geo (G2) ?


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Nabend Maggo!

Naja, wie ich schon schrieb, eigentlich brauche ich keine 4 Räder mit 28".
Aber vlt. behalte ich das orange als Stadtschlampe. Erstmal poliere ich sie bissel auf und wir haben ja hier auch 40.000 Studenten in Leipzig, die immer Räder suchen.


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)

Kurzes hallo aus china


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2013)

Morgen! Mein kleiner hat heute Nacht 2x geko***,... Jetzt ist wieder alles gut, aber wir 2 bleiben darum doch @home...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits , 
heute soll es noch mal schönes Wetter geben... bis 20°C  .
  @_Sascha_, gute Besserung für den Kleinen 
  @_Matze_, schönen Urlaub im Land der aufgehenden Sonne und atme nicht ganz so tief ein


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Jungens!

Boah China sieht ja echt nach ner ganz anderen Welt aus, aber iwe sehr cool

ICh wäre euch allen verbunden, wenn ihr mal in die IG bei gesuche Schauen könntet, hab mal ne Liste gemacht von Krempel, den ich noch brauche...is im prinzip alles an kleinkram


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2013)

War zufälligerweise gestern schon wieder feiern... arrgh!

Jetzt gehts aber gleich zum Ring. VLN letztes Rennen der Saison. Feuerlöscher verteilen und selbst über die Strecke heizen


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2013)

Geil! Viel Spaß dabei!
Hab gerade nen Paket bekommen. Da waren so Ranken usw drauf. Als absender Stand da "Kräuterhaus Sankt Bernhard"...als Empfänger war ich angegeben. Hab mich schon total gewundert und gedacht ich hätte schlafwandelnd irgendeinen Woodoomist bestellt

Als ichs dann aufgemacht hab war ich dann erleichtert. War das Testpaket von Aktiv³


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2013)

Was hastn auf der Bestellkarte angegeben? Kontonr usw weggelassen oder?


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2013)

was ist Aktiv³?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was hastn auf der Bestellkarte angegeben? Kontonr usw weggelassen oder?



Alles weggelassen, das testpaket steht ja auf dem Bestellzettel für 0 angekreuzt. Ne Rechnung über 0 lag auch bei


 @Philipp is sowas wie Powerbar oder nutrixxion


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2013)

Also nur die Adresse drauf geschrieben?
Hab das hier auch noch liegen, vergesse aber immer das dann auch mal auszufüllen.


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Alles weggelassen, das testpaket steht ja auf dem Bestellzettel für 0 angekreuzt. Ne Rechnung über 0 lag auch bei
> 
> 
> @Philipp is sowas wie Powerbar oder nutrixxion



Teufelszeug.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir werden alle sterben....


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2013)

Na das ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also nur die Adresse drauf geschrieben?
> Hab das hier auch noch liegen, vergesse aber immer das dann auch mal auszufüllen.



Also ich hab meine ich nur meine Anschrift draufgeschrieben. Lohnt sich aber schon wirklich is relativ viel drin

Ma schaun wie das zeugs so is


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2013)

Solange es kein Durchfail gibt 

So jetzt gehts gleich zum Ring.


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)

Sent from my iphon3


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)

Sent from my iphon3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

Matze, was fürn Dorf ist das und was machst du in China?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Matze, was fürn Dorf ist das und was machst du in China?!


 ....er hat sich als beweglichen Luftfilter angeboten


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin in shanghai und hangzhou geschäftlich unterwegs







Sent from my iphon3


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja die luft ist echt krass, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Heute wars zum ersten mal erträglich,
Da windig


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2013)

Legga! Auf das essen bin ich neidisch! Das ist geil, wenn man geschäftlich da ist und vom Gastgeber"ausgeführt" wird
Sau Lecker!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## unocz (25. Oktober 2013)

Yo seit einer woche mittags sowie abends essen gehen und danach fussmassage 


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Yo seit einer woche* mittags* sowie *abends essen *gehen und danach *fussmassage*
> Sent from my iphon3




Braucht ihr noch Leute Matze?!


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2013)

scheint ja da in Shanghai ganz nett zu sein. Wenn es da noch anständige Luft gäbe...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2013)

ach ja... winterpokal? fun anyone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, habe ich ja heute auch schon gesehen dass der Winterpokal schon wieder angeschrieben steht. Vlt. mache ich dieses Jahr ja auch mal mit.
Trägt man da dann nur die gefahrenen km, etc. ein? Viele bescheiszen da ja wohl auch - oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2013)

es geht um stunden und ja, es wird beschissen wie doof!


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

Aber in seiner eigenen Gruppe, also hier, nimmt man es bei allem Spaß schon ernst und bescheiszt nicht, denke ich. Sonst wäre es ja sinnlos.
Also auch wenn man nicht den Anspruch hat da was zu gewinnen, finde ich es ja schon gut das festzuhalten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2013)

ich bescheiss net. keine angst... die be********r merkst du schon... jeden tag >8h auf dem rad... ist klar


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ich finde es gut weil man dann bei Dreckswetter eher mal den inneren Schweinehund überwindet. Wobei ich ja eigentlich schon durchfahre, bis -25°C.


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2013)

Labend Leute. Shanghai sieht ja echt gut aus! Nur das mit der Luft is echt net schön...

Beim Winterpokal wäre ich auch wieder gerne in ner ETWR Gruppe dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

Sascha, hast Du den Beitrag gelesen ? ...so richtig optimal klingt das noch nicht. Ich baue mir nächstes Jahr die Shimanos an den Crosser .

Wie viele Leute müssen das für den Winterpokal in einer Mannschaft sein?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

@_Hansueli_ genannt HU, kannst Du mir das bitte mal übersetzen...es ist wichtig 


> erscht wä perfekt schwiizerdütsch chasch...
> 
> dä darsch zu üs cho...und i adoptier di ou...


 
Meine Version.:  "Erst wenn Du perfekt Schweizerdeutsch kannst, dann darfst du zu uns kommen....und ich adoptiere Dich auch...."


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2013)

erst wenn du perfekt Schwitzerdütsch sprichst...
darfst du zu uns kommen und dann adoptiere ich dich. 


Das ist doch mal ein Anreiz eine Sprache zu lernen.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Oktober 2013)

So jens u jetz no uf memo ufnÃ¤ u dÃ¤ im urschwizerdialÃ¤kt widergÃ¤ do...âï¸ï¿½ï¿½

Jo dÃ¤ bisch drbi...i gloub aber da wird nÃ¼t mit dr ganze sach...

Liechtbouteili sind eh nÃ¼d fÃ¼r ne sone schwÃ¤re gigu wie die...ð


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

Selbst wenn ich Finnisch, Italienisch, Russisch, Französisch und Deutsch sprechen könnte....ist dieses Bergvolk kaum zu verstehen


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

Jens III, es ist zwar schwer die Sprache zu verstehen aber wenn du dir nen nassen Waschlappen in den Mund stopfst kannste zumindest schon mal so reden wie die Schweizer!


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Oktober 2013)

Mit zwiback geht das ccckkkkk besser von den lippen...


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2013)

Im Prinzip ist es ja nix anderes als ganz schlechtes Deutsch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt war ich nur Duschen und wollte zu meinem Eheweib in die Koje krabbeln, ist ja der letzte Freitag im Monat , und da ist hier immer noch keine Ruhe im Kahn


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich nur Duschen und wollte zu meinem Eheweib in die Koje krabbeln, ist ja der letzte Freitag im Monat , und da ist hier immer noch keine Ruhe im Kahn



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz Jens. Duschst du jeden letzten Freitag im Monat oder darfst du jeden letzten Freitag zu deiner Frau ins Bett krabbeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Duschen kann ich täglich


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Na dann krabbel mal los! 

Gute Nacht, auch an den Rest....


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Gute Nacht....


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha, hast Du den Beitrag gelesen ? ...so richtig optimal klingt das noch nicht. Ich baue mir nächstes Jahr die Shimanos an den Crosser .
> 
> Wie viele Leute müssen das für den Winterpokal in einer Mannschaft sein?



 Ja, hab ich schon gesehen. Ich hab an nem cdale prototyp auch mal gebremst. War echt net sooo drall 
Fahren war leider nicht, da die gabel aus dem 3d drucker war 
Ich bin auch schon am ueber shimano mit bb7 nachdenken... hab ich ja am ssp und ist gut... allerdings haette ich die automatische belagsnachstellung gerne (ohne grund. War an der bb7 nie ein problem)

Shimano hydro ist mir zu teuer. Da liegt bremse +schaltwerk schon fas ueber dem was ich fuer das komplettrad zahlen wollte...

wobei mich die trp singlespeed bremse auch reizt. Wenn ich das im sommer auch zum rr fahren nehmen will ist das aber auch net sooo gut. Zumal: 2x das gleiche rad nur bissle leichter und ohne licht+schutzblecht??? Hmmm mal abwarten.

Winterpokal sind 4leute.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bis 13.00 arbeiten....und dann auf`s Rad wenn der Regen noch nicht bei uns angekommen ist.


Moin Sascha, 
ich hoffe ja, das Shimano auch was gutes preiswertes an Bremse auf den Markt bringt.
ev. baue ich mir auch einen Konverter mit Hope-Zangen an den Lenker, so kann ich auch die "Angsthebel" weiter nutzen.
(das geht mit Der wahrscheinlich nicht) wegen der Seilanlenkung ?

Eben noch gesehen--- Bremssattel mit Ausgleichsbehälter ....das wär die einfachste Variante.


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Morgen

@ Jens

Die kombi gibt es doch direkt von Hope:
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG343


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Philipp,
hatte ich doch schon oben in den Satz eingebaut.


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Wer lesen kann is eindeutig im vorteil.

Ich meine der müsste aber doch gehen. Die Anschlussstücke sind am Adapter doch gerade(http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-hose-connector-straight/rp-prod3258), schau mal ob man nicht die geraden Anschlusstücke net einfach gegen die 90grad versionen tauschen kann:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-hose-connector-90deg/rp-prod3257


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2013)

hab ich alles schon auf dem schirm. tatsache ist: die bb7 hat mich nun seit dezember mit eine msatz belaege voellig problemos durch winter/fruehling und sommer gebracht. eigentlich spircht nix dagegen einfach ein ultegra/105er crossrad zu kaufne/zusammen zu bauen und im zweifelsfasll die bb7 road dran zu machen (die sl,... fidne ich geil!)

aber die sram juckt mich schon... nur fuer den "aufpreis" bekomme ich die ultegra + einen leichten 1500g lrs.

die kombi trp soll hammer sein. aber da fehlt mir die langzeit erfahrung udn fuer den preis eines sattels bekomme ich 3 bb7 saettel... 

naja, in ermangelung eines bikes gehe ich heute mittag 2h mit dem ssp crosser ga trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann is eindeutig im vorteil.
> 
> Ich meine der müsste aber doch gehen. Die Anschlussstücke sind am Adapter doch gerade(http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-hose-connector-straight/rp-prod3258), schau mal ob man nicht die geraden Anschlusstücke net einfach gegen die 90grad versionen tauschen kann:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-hose-connector-90deg/rp-prod3257


Ich meinte die Bremszüge, die von der Zusatzbremse kommen. Ob dann der Radius zum Konverter nicht zu klein wird, weil viel Platz wird da nicht bleiben.
Wenn das gehen würde könnte man die Hope komplett nehmen.


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Achso stimmt du hast ja die Bremshebel noch zusätzlich am oberlenker ne?

Kannste da nicht Nokons verbauen?


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Fahrrad de. hat auch ne Macke. Ich weiß schon warum ich da eigentlich nix bestelle. Das hätte in nen Umschlag gepasst!


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Je nach warenwirtschaftssystem is das viel teurer den Krempel nicht im Karton sondern im Briefumschlag zu verpacken


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

, ich muss ja erstmal das Rad hier haben, der LT wurde auf Anfang/Mitte Nov. verschoben....fast ein ganzer Monat.
......sonst könnte ich mir das auch besser vorstellen, ich hab ja schon 30 Jahre keinen Rennlenker mehr in der Hand gehabt.
Mit den kurzen Nokons wird es ev. gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Veikko,
Du Schlingel.......die zwei kompl. Ultegra-Gruppen für die neuen Rennräder hast bestimmt vorher aus der Kiste genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Nö Jens, da kommt doch nur old school dran.
Bin aber seit gestern Abend am überlegen nen "neuen" Nox Airbase zu kaufen, für lächerliche 60 Euronen, da ich noch ne komplette Gruppe rumliegen habe. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271303565492?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

56er ist für Dich zu klein....denke ich


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Also ich fahr bei 1,84 auch ein 56er Radon R1 Rahmen


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Hier passt es auch gut und ich bin nur 182cm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Aua, mein armer Rücken ......ich bin auch 1.82 mit abnehmender Tendenz  und habe einen 59er bestellt, hoffentlich passt das 

....feines Rad


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Vlt. haste ja Beine wie ein Top Model?


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Also 59 is schon arg groß bei 1,82...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte mal irgendwo gerechnet und kam auf 58 .
Barfuß ist meine Schrittlänge 88,5 cm.

Leider hat Cube keine 58er und da dachte ich das der eine Zentimeter nicht so tragisch ist......ich brauch ne Streckbank


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal bei Canyon auf die Homepage. Die Umrechnungstabellen sind da ziemlich gut


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2013)

dann bin ich auch ein topmodel.

1,73 m und 84 cm.

noch 6 wochen, dann habe ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder einen rennradlenker in der hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

Canyon sagt L(58) bei einen Straßenrad.....CCross ist noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Ach naja, wird schon passen. Kommt auch immer drauf an wie man es mag und was man damit vor hat. Das Ding





hat auch nur ne 53er Rahmenhöhe aber das wollte ich von der Geo eh nahe am MTB haben und bin damit glücklich.


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Wohl wahr...

Fahre immer etwas kleinere rahmengrössen, weil ich son langen Oberkörper Hab und so lange arme, 14cm sattelüberhöhung sind da keine Seltenheit...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2013)

auch ein schönes Rad 
....tja, wenn ich wüsste was ich mit dem Crosser vor hab..... schultern ev. mal aber nicht so oft, leichtes, schnelles Gelände und ab und zu Straße zum Aufbautraining und für die Rolle


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Hm, so richtiges Gelände mag ich mit dem Crosser auch nicht. Daher habe ich auf dem Prestige, was nur im Garten steht, auch RR Reifen montiert damit ich da schön über die Straßen kullern kann. Im Gelände fühle ich mich mit dem MTB weitaus wohler.


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Musste gerade mal wieder selbst kochen, heute habsch sturmfrei zumindest bis heute abend.
Naja hab mir eben geschworen, dass es keine Spaghetti Nr1 mit Pesto gibt, sondern was richtiges. Also mal fix in der Kühltruhe geschaut und Lachs im Bratbeutel gefunden..Bin völlig perplex son Bratbeutel is schon geil und vor allem wieso schmizt das Zeug net im Backofen
Lecker wars auf jedenfall


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Das war bestimmt Vaddis Portion, die er heute Abend essen wollte! 
Selbst normale Frischhaltefolie hält ca. 130°C aus, im Backofen.
Bratschlauch hatte ich früher auch oft, ist aber schon Ewigkeiten her.
Müsste man mal wieder machen. 
Habe jetzt das erste der beiden neuen Renner zerlegt und suche nun ne Brems-Schalt- Kombi für 7 Gang. Habe zwar noch sowas von Alivio gefunden aber das geht ja gar nicht, vom Stil her.


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

P.S.

*Wo bekommt man günstig ne 15mm Achse für ne Fox her?!
Will keine fast 80 Euro zahlen! *


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute auch schön >2h mit dem ssp crosser Rennrad Fahrer ärgern

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Du Stinkstiefel. 




*Nabend @ all!*

Veikko, wieviel Räder hast du jetzt eigentlich???


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

Naja, nicht mehr als sonst.
Ein hartes, ein weiches, ein Ding, einen Crosser.
Und noch paar Projekte die nix besonderes sind.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2013)

Zeig mal das Prestige! Blau-weiß?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du Stinkstiefel. ...



das geilste war, als 2 so helden an kamen. 53er blatt und voll futter. der hintere im windschatten voll am limit, konnte sich kaum noch auf dem rad halten. der vordere seeehr cool mit rr-muetze ohne helm 

die haben geschaut, als der depp auf dem crosser mit schutzblech und 39/16 ssp mal hochdreht und mit faehrt... und sich noch mit ihnen unterhaelt  

nach 2 doerfern hat es sich dann aber getrennt. War ich dann ehrlich auch net beleidigt. ich war ja auch eigentlich am ga1 fahren... aber das musste echt sein


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2013)

Für alle die es noch nicht ggesehen haben:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPVRU7jSYkQ"]How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zeig mal das Prestige! Blau-weiß?



Ist doch eine Seite zurück zu sehen. Rot-weiß, blau weis hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (26. Oktober 2013)

Abend Männers
kennt jemand von euch jemanden der gute Trainingspläne erstellt für CrossCountry-Rennen und ein bis zwei Marathon-Rennen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aua, mein armer Rücken ......ich bin auch 1.82 mit abnehmender Tendenz  und habe einen 59er bestellt, hoffentlich passt das
> 
> ....feines Rad





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal irgendwo gerechnet und kam auf 58 .
> Barfuß ist meine Schrittlänge 88,5 cm.
> 
> Leider hat Cube keine 58er und da dachte ich das der eine Zentimeter nicht so tragisch ist......ich brauch ne Streckbank




Hi Jens, altes Haus!  ..  

Ich habe so ca. deine Größe und fahre am RR 57 / 58cm. Meinen Crosser _-immer kleiner!!-_ habe ich in 54 oder 55 gefahren..


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Leute

Bin grad schon echt gespannt, gleich gehts zur European Outdoor Film TOur nach Duesseldorf
Trailer: http://www.eoft.eu/de/

Leider war fast alles ausverkauft und wir haben nur noch Karten für eine Zusatzvorstellung um 13Uhr bekommen, aber regnen tuts ja heute eh


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2013)

dann musst du mal eher aufstehen. 
siehe unterwegs mit dem 29er.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Hab ja gar nicht viel verpasst hier 
So 2-3 Tage ohne Interwebz tuen auch mal gut. Am Ring wars echt geil, war mehrmals auf der Strecke (GP und Nordschleife) Telefone aufschliessen und Feuerlöscher verteilen.

Beim Telefone Auf/Abschliessen, hat der Rennfahrerkollege "zufällig" eins vergessen. Schade das man nicht Rückwärts auf der Rennstrecke fahren darf 
Wir waren zwar nur mit einem 140PS Touran unterwegs, aber der Kollege hat so ca. 2000 Renn- und Trainingsrunden und kennt die Strecke recht gut. War also ziemlich spaßig ("der muss doch mal Bremsen?")

Freitagabend waren wir aber zu fünft im Auto, da haben dann die hinteren Bremsscheiben angefangen zu glühen


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2013)

Au das klingt nach Spaß! Der Ring is iwe was besonderes, da kann keine andere Rennstrecke mithalten

DIe EOFT war super, waren hammer filme dabei, einfach Gigantisch


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Hab hier nur immer die Plakate gesehen, leider hatte ich zu keinem der Termine Zeit.

Ich denke morgen kann ich endlich den Crosserrahmen bestellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin noch immer unschlüssig... In teilen und selber bauen,... Oder komplett und als "geschäftsrad" leasen?
Erkenntlich in teilen,... Aber beim leaserad spaart man durch das vom brutto zahlen 30%,... Hmmm aber die Helden bei uns brauchen eh noch ne Weile bis die das zu Ende beschlossen haben,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2013)

...heute noch mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt....waren aber kurz vor Ende der Tour trotzdem noch richtig nass geworden, ...strömender warmer Regen 




Erster Versuch...Selbstauslöser



Zweiter Versuch....Blickwinkel sch****



...im wahrsten Sinne.....(ich hoffe Ihr habt schon gegessen ), meine Trinkflasche war danach unbrauchbar



es wird langsam 



...ein sehr alter Baum 







...unterwegs im Burgenlandkreis 

 
...ich brauche eine bessere Kamera...


----------



## Junior97 (27. Oktober 2013)

Jens erstmal besseres Internet  Den bessere KAmera= Bessere Bilder= Größere Dateien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Jens erstmal besseres Internet  Den bessere KAmera= Bessere Bilder= Größere Dateien


...ach, ich lass den Rechner dann die ganze Nacht nuddeln 
Hier auf dem Computer sieht der Film auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder

Von wegen ganze Nacht...für ein youtubevideo in HD mit ca. 20min muss ich hier mit meiner schnellen leitung schon ca. 14 Stunden warten


Hab gerade eben noch kleinkram fürs ragley bestellt... kein Teil für mehr als 20 teuer geworden isses trotzdem. Das läppert sich, naja hab dann aber fast alles zsm


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2013)

Oh, ich korrigiere....ganze Nacht-----> ganze Woche 

Philipp hast Du jetzt auch wirklich nichts vergessen ....
mein 59er Rahmen geht mir immer noch nicht aus dem Kopf 




Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> nicht so schön sauber wie die zuletzt gezeigten Räder, aber ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.
> ...


 


Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Danke! Ist eine 60er RH.




 Das hier beruhigt mich wieder ein bisschen und macht mir Hoffnung


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2013)

> Philipp hast Du jetzt auch wirklich nichts vergessen ....


Ich hoffe nicht stellt sich dann beim zsmbaun raus  naja muss aber eh noch bei nem anderen shop was bestelln... Hat ja leider nie ein Laden alles was man braucht...


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Jungens

Bin grad schon in der Uni...Heute müsst ihr mich alle richtig bespassen bin iwe net multiwiert


----------



## InoX (28. Oktober 2013)

multiwiert bin ich auch nie.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch nicht multiviert. Das Wetter draußen ist echt kagge. 
Aber bevor ich erst am Wochenende wieder aufs Rad komme, geh ich wohl doch raus.


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute eh nur ne runde regenerativ geplant. Spüre gerade iwe den anflug eines schnupfens...


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Jungens
> 
> Bin grad schon in der Uni...Heute müsst ihr mich alle richtig bespassen bin iwe net multiwiert



Guck mal bei gutefrage.net Philipp da gibt es Antworten auf alle Fragen. 
Gut, die werden zwar offenbar in den Werbeblocks des Hartz Fernsehens getippt - aber vlt. hilfts trotzdem!  


       Frage von          lumumbazaubersonne       06.11.2009    
*Wie bekomme ich meine Tochter multiviert zum lesen schreiben?*

                                                                              hallo! meine Tochter besucht die 4 Klasse.Die deutsche Rechtschreibung fällt ihr noch ein wenig schwer. Meißtens üben wir ein bißchen mit lesen.Da sie bis halb fünf in der Schule ist,hat sie auch nicht immer die Multivation. Es ist natürlich schon besser gewurden.Aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja Anregungen z.B Spiele? Was habt Ihr vor Erfahrungen ?mit Euren Kindern?


_P.S. Hätte ich hier nicht schon nen Nick würde ich auch gerne lumumbazaubersonne genannt werden wollen! _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2013)

Als Germanist stirbt bei solchen Sachen immer iwas in mir


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Veikko......WIESO ????    Alki ?



> *Lumumba (GetrÃ¤nk)*
> 
> aus Wikipedia, der freien EnzyklopÃ¤die
> 
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2013)

so... ich musste jetzt doch ne negative bewertung im bike markt machen... sorry, aber das geht net. und das er sie zurrueck nehmen will macht es auch net besser.

zum thema: wie bekomme ich mein kind X zu tuen: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x150edx


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so... ich musste jetzt doch ne negative bewertung im bike markt machen... sorry, aber das geht net. und das er sie zurrueck nehmen will macht es auch net besser.
> 
> zum thema: wie bekomme ich mein kind X zu tuen: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x150edx


 
Ich hätte ev. neutral gewertet , der Verkäufer hat es vermutlich nicht gemerkt auf den Touren zum Bäcker 

Super Video


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

Aber immerhin war der Versand top, Sascha! 

Jens, du denkst wieder nur ans Saufen! Ich dachte eher an den


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2013)

hmmm ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Oktober 2013)

Denke auch dass der das bestimmt nicht gewusst hat. Mir würde sowas wahrscheinlich auch nicht auffallen und du kanntest das Problem ja schon, weil du es schon mal hattest. Neutral hätte ich auch besser gefunden und mit der Bewertung wird er wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr los, weil alle denken, dass er nur Schrott verkauft.


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2013)

Seh das auch so wie Philipp...Evtl isses ja auch nur nen 50kg Floh gefahren, da knackt dann halt nix


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2013)

moin,

hat der Sascha ja auch schon brav gemacht ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber immerhin war der Versand top, Sascha!
> 
> Jens, du denkst wieder nur ans Saufen! Ich dachte eher an den


 
Jetzt saufe ich erst recht ....      (ich habe aber nichts gegen den Man)


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin Maik, du alter Windflüchter!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2013)

moin,

 jap Wind ist heute reichlich da, überlege schon ob es noch aufs Rad geht.... eine Richtung wäre ja möglich


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja, von Leipzig aus fahren dann stündlich Züge zurück!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Yeah! War jetzt doch noch 2h aufm Rad. Treten musste ich heimwärts kaum so gestürmt hat es 

Rahmen und der zugehörige Krempel ist bestellt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2013)

danke  aber heute nicht mehr zu schaffen...bist du eigentlich noch mit deinem 29" unterwegs??


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

Um was fürn Rahmen gehts denn nu eigentlich Marcel?
Ich blicke langsam nicht mehr durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> danke  aber heute nicht mehr zu schaffen...bist du eigentlich noch mit deinem 29" unterwegs??



Nö -  29er stinken, Maik!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mich auch nur noch heim blassen lassen... Matsch Birne und Gelenk schmerzen... Ka was Luke aus dem kiga mit gebracht hat, aber programmieren kann man damit nicht!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2013)

Kannst ja auch keinen Virus mit in die Firma schleppen! 
Dann erhole dich mal schön!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2013)

so war nun doch noch 2,5Stunden mit dem Crosser länderübergreifend unterwegs...aber nun kommt der Sturm...

hat noch wer ne neuwertiges 9fach Verscheißset über????? oder wo kann man gerade ins günstig Beziehen???

Danke schonmal Sascha und du erhol dich gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ähm, Maik, ich habe noch was 9fach-technisch da ;  weisst du doch!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Noch schön eine Runde Mädels gucken beim Volleyball gewesen.
Die "Eine" war ja echt verdammt hübsch, aber wenn nennt sein Kind von 1991 bitte Uschi?


@ Veikko: Das Kaffenback wir duch einen Crossrahmen in passender Größe ersetzt.


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2013)

> Noch schön eine Runde Mädels gucken beim Volleyball gewesen.
> Die "Eine" war ja echt verdammt hübsch, aber wenn nennt sein Kind von 1991 bitte Uschi?



Also 91 is doch Manta Manta schon rausgekommen oder? naja sie is bestimmt vor dem Fülm geboren, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Achso, eigentlich heißt sie Ursula...


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2013)

Aso na dann

Mittlerweile breitet sich mein Schnupfen aus, hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung das sich der Krempel in Wohlgefallen auflösen würde. Naja dem war wohl net so-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Bin jetzt bis auf die 2 Wochen nach Wittenborn so ziemlich von allen Seuchen verschont geblieben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs.

Mal eine Frage in die Runde  -  Bin aus dem Thema bissl raus:

Wie breit sind inzwischen die Crosserfelgen? Taugt eine Crest auf dem Crosser oder ist sie zu breit?

Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

Die crest geht wohl echt gut auf dem crosser. Aber einen rr reifen darfst du da halt net drauf machen. Hab nun schon einige crosser mit ner crest gesehen. Solltest halt nicht uber 3,5bar gehen.
Warum keine iron cross? Oder willst du nen lrs "recyclen"?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2013)

Richtig. Habe noch das hintere LR vom Niner. Fast neu von Felix.  Hope Pro2, CX Ray, Crest..
Mir fehlt mein Crosser....  Ggf. geht das Storck und das rote Niner, obwohl beide Räder zu meinen Wohlfühlfavoriten zählen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

hihi,... ein crosser ist auch echt ein seehr varriables cooles geraet. das merke ich schon mit meiner ssp winterschlampe.

darum will ich mir ja auch den winter ueber einen crosser holen. einen lrs mit cross reifen und einen mit rr reifen zum im hochschwarzwald strava koms zu jagen


----------



## InoX (29. Oktober 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

Komisch, meine Dracaena Marginata ist über Nacht verreckt. Gestern standen alle Blätter noch und jetzt hängen sie steil runter?!


----------



## InoX (29. Oktober 2013)

stand die am offenen Fenster?
Wenn die zu wenig Wasser haben hängen die auch manchmal runter


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
entwickelt sich ja wieder zur Krankenstation...., Gute Besserung Allen ...auch dem Pflänzchen 
Bis zum 4. ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Gesundwerden


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> stand die am offenen Fenster?
> Wenn die zu wenig Wasser haben hängen die auch manchmal runter



Meine Doppeltür zum Balkon ist selten offen. Wasser hat sie jetzt noch mal bekommen, wobei ich auch nichts anders gemacht habe als im letzten Jahr. Da gings ihr prima.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde  -  Bin aus dem Thema bissl raus:
> 
> ...



h plus son archetype

im vergleich zu ztr günstig, gewichtsmäßig i.o., durch hohes profil m.m.n. schickere optik, breit, robust, rennradreifen ready (finde leider keine druckbegrennzungstabelle, wird aber mit 25 mm reifen auch mit 8 bar gefahren)


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2013)

Aber man kann eine Crest auch bedenkenlos im Cross verwenden. Die Reifen bauen dann eben recht breit. Rennradreifen mit hohen Drücken sind dann aber Tabu.


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> entwickelt sich ja wieder zur Krankenstation...., Gute Besserung Allen ...auch dem Pflänzchen
> Bis zum 4. ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Gesundwerden



Danke
Mal schauen im mom bin ich echt genervt... Erst fuß, dann Magen/Darm jez Erkältung. Voll Banane-.- naja heute kommt hoffentlich das Paket fürs ragley


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

hier ist es wieder ok. bin auch wieder @Work! ole! 

mit dem lrs fuer den crosser bin ich auch net 100% sicher... aber ich bin ja auch net sicher wie ich es machen soll/werde...

rein optisch finde ich den geil:





da muesste halt noch ein gescheiter lrs her und den der drin ist, koennte ich dann mit 28mm 4seasons auf der stresse nehmen. im tour test kam er auch gut weg. austattung waere auch ok. und ich er gefaellt mir voll 

alternativ der poison opium disk auch mit der sram700. da koennte ich mir gleich gescheiten lrs reinkonfigureiren... muesste aber fuer den sommer noch nen strassen lrs kaufen.

oder ueber den crossladen eine alu giant mit der s700.

oder ich bau alles selber auf basis vom poison?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2013)

das focus bekommst du diesen winter wahrscheinlich nicht  mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es mir einfach gemacht (zu einfach ?)  und erstmal das Cube Disc in zu Groß ??? bestellt .
Der Rahmen sieht fast wie der vom Focus aus , das Focus gefällt mir auch gut....wir haben aber dafür keinen Händler hier in der Stadt.
Außerdem bekomme ich das ZU GROßE Cube Anfang November

Hydro-Bremsen und LRS usw. kommt dann nach u. nach dazu. 
-Hydr Bemsen
-Straßen LRS
-ev. Nabendynamo VR
-leichte Schutzbleche 
......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

ich muss auch erstmal abwarten... ich hab mich ja noch nicht entschieden, wie ich es bezahle.
a) bar auf den tisch
b) in raten (teile kaufen und selber bauen. nicht beim focus)
c) als leaserad ueber mein arbeitgeber. ist dann quasi wie ein dienstwagen und geht vom bruto ab. ist aber bei meiner firma noch net durch... sie arbeiten dran...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich wär für a;  nur Bares ist Wares 
c; klingt auch gut.....aber da es ein Dienstrad wird, muss ein Nabendynamo mit ordentlich Licht dran ...der Helm ist dann aber im Gesamtpaket enthalten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

als dienstrad wuerde sowohl downhiller, als auch bahnrad durch gehen. DAS ist voellig egal! 

b) waere ja auch baares. nur halt in teilen kaufen udn selber machen. das mache ich eigentlich am liebsten, aber dann waere a) das focus raus und c) leaserad auch raus...

normaler ratenkauf mache ich nicht.


----------



## InoX (29. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> als dienstrad wuerde sowohl downhiller, als auch bahnrad durch gehen. DAS ist voellig egal!
> 
> b) waere ja auch baares. nur halt in teilen kaufen udn selber machen. das mache ich eigentlich am liebsten, aber dann waere a) das focus raus und c) leaserad auch raus...
> 
> normaler ratenkauf mache ich nicht.





Entweder man hat das Geld für ein Rad oder man kauft was billigeres oder über einen längeren Zeitraum in Einzelteilen.


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2013)

Oder du erklärst Luke das Unglück des Weihnachtsmannes, da bleiben wieder paar Euro über am Jahresende!


----------



## InoX (29. Oktober 2013)

Guter Plan!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Entweder man hat das Geld für ein Rad oder man kauft was billigeres oder über einen längeren Zeitraum in Einzelteilen.



genau so seh ich es auch. darum mag ich das mit dem leaserad auch ent so ganz... aber durch das vom broto zahlen spaart man laut rechner knapp 30%


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

jipi! gerade antwort vom bike shop bekommen: die krone der fox wird auf garantie getauscht, ich muss nur den service zahlen. der ist net sooo billig, aber doch noch ok.
bin mal gespannt, ob ich ne kashima bekomme... glaube aber eher net


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2013)

Das is ja super

Hab meine Hope adapter grad ausgepackt. Die haben mit adapter für ne alte Hope Bulb geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is ja super
> 
> Hab meine Hope adapter grad ausgepackt. Die haben mit adapter für ne alte Hope Bulb geschickt



Die mussten bestimmt auch mal weg, Philipp! 
Brauchste nur noch die passende Nabe dazu.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Oktober 2013)

Liefertermin für den Rahmen ist der 15.11. hoffentlich halten die das ein


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die mussten bestimmt auch mal weg, Philipp!
> Brauchste nur noch die passende Nabe dazu.



Das war so behämmert. Auf der verpackung Stand Bulb dadrüber war nen aufkleber von Bikediscount wo Pro2 draufstand
Ausprobiert...passte natürlich nicht-.-

Naja hab denen den Mist zurückgeschickt und die Adapter bei CRC mit anderem Kleinkram mitbestellt...Wenn das Paket da is kann ich rein theoretisch mit dem ragley ne runde drehn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2013)

@Sascha

Der Poison ist identisch zum OCCP . Corpus hat seine Rahmen in Mayen mal pulvern lassen. Mein OCCP war dort auch her.

Mir gefällt das Salsa Warbird nicht schlecht, die Gunsha Crosser oder sonst halt Plastik.  Der Poison-Carbon-Crosser (glaube "Telur" oder sowas) ist auch fein.  
Bin mir aber unklar ob Disc oder schicke leichte TRP Cantis...
Von Kinesis gibt's auch was nettes im Netz..... irgendwas mit "...cross..." auch im Namen. Schön giftgrün.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

Bei mit wird es sicher disk... Ob hydro oder mech muss ich noch schauen,.. Aber die s700 juckt schon.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Oktober 2013)

das kinesis ist super


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja! Geile Farbe!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2013)

Das ist meine Farbe....und leider schon vergeben


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2013)

leider nen crosser...(rennrad eben)


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2013)

Kaufen würde ich es auch nicht.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen.
Mein neuer Rahmen ist da....





Aber was ich davon halten soll, weiß ich noch nicht....


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin


 @alex is das wieder ein 26er?

Sieht aber gut aus, nur die verarbeitung is echt net sooo prall


----------



## Renn Maus (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Philipp,

ja es ist wieder ein 26er geworden. F26 F3 aus dem 2013er Modelljahr.
Die Lackierung finde ich richtig geil. Die gefällt mir besser als meine "alte".
Die Abwicklung hat jetzt exakt 3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2013)

Das war echt schnell!...da können sich andere Hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## InoX (30. Oktober 2013)

Sieht ja von innen wirklich komisch aus.

Giant ist deutlich schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin!


Sehr schöner Rahmen. 
Habe das Teil gestern auch in irgendeiner Anzeige gesehen und hat mir auch gleich gefallen. Aber ich habe im Moment keinen Bedarf mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs und Mädels ,
ich bin Gestern wieder schön abgestürzt , nach 7 Meter freier Fall hat mich der am anderen Ende des Seil eingebundene Kumpel mal laaaaaaaannnnnggggsam dicht gemacht.


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

Morgen

Ach Jens solang der dich Iwann auffängt is doch gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2013)

lustig ist es,wen namn mit so nem 60kg maedel klettern ist und sie einem dann auf dem weg nach utnen entgegen kommt


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

auch geil... Mit sichern is dann net mehr viel wa ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2013)

Dafür gibt's ja Gewichte


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2013)

du spassbremse


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2013)

Eher Seilbremse 
Ich habe schon Bedenken, wenn ich Leute sichere, die 15 kg mehr wiegen als ich.


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Heute wird es wieder unschön mit biken - Feiertag und Sonnenschein.
Da ist wieder alles voller Stadtmenschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eher Seilbremse
> Ich habe schon Bedenken, wenn ich Leute sichere, die 15 kg mehr wiegen als ich.



Wo wir wieder bei dem Vergleich mit dem 60 kg Mädel sind...


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Heute wird es wieder unschön mit biken - Feiertag und Sonnenschein.
> Da ist wieder alles voller Stadtmenschen!



Zum Glück ist der 31. in Berlin kein Feiertag. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Brandenburger zu Hause bleiben.
Doof ist's nur, wenn man Brandenburger ist und an einer Berliner Hochschule studiert und an einem Feiertag studieren darf


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt Christian, das ist komisch. 
Hatte mal vor Jahren, als ich noch selbständig war, ne Baustelle in Berlin
und meine Unterkunft hinter der Stadtgrenze, in Brandenburg. 
Naja, noch scheint alles zu schlafen aber dafür ist es auch noch arschkalt.


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der 31. in Berlin kein Feiertag. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Brandenburger zu Hause bleiben.
> Doof ist's nur, wenn man Brandenburger ist und an einer Berliner Hochschule studiert und an einem Feiertag studieren darf


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab morgen auch frei. Hab gerade gemerkt das heute Hallowen is


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> . Hab gerade gemerkt das heute Hallowen is



Ich habe es gestern nach dem Einkaufen bemerkt und bin dann nochmal los. Also kannst vorbei kommen Philipp, ist genug da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

Au ja

Wie bekomm ich jez ein Kostüm als Kaputte Kassette so schnell auf die Reihe


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Au ja
> 
> Wie bekomm ich jez ein Kostüm als Kaputte Kassette so schnell auf die Reihe



Musst nur den richtigen Berg freihändig runter, Philipp!


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst du lieber asphaltpizza oder Bäume im Kopf?!


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke wenn die Strecke von ner vierspurigen Bundesstraße gequert wird sollte es passen. 
Ne, lass mal lieber - dir passiert eh schon genug!!!!

Ich werf mich jetzt aufs Bike.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2013)

Mein Kostüm ist fast fertig 

Bin aber auch auf einer Geburtstags-Halloweenfeier eingeladen.


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

Was für ne Version denn Bundesstraße oder wald? 


@ Veikko viel Spaß



Ich hoffe, dass mein CRC Paket am Samstag kommt, dann kann ich nemmich das Ragley ausprobieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2013)

ich hab morgen auch frei  heute abend geht es lecker zum griechen und das woe sollte man gut trainieren kommen... alles gut :freu:


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich setze mich dann mal aufs Rad. Nochmal die gleiche Runde wie gestern mit Philipp drehen. Und dann mal zum Stadler schauen, vielleicht gibt's da ja was Nettes für den Crosser... Quasi den letzten arbeitslosen Tag genießen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
jetzt geht's auch auf das Rad....super Wetter



maddda schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ach Jens solang der dich Iwann auffängt is doch gut


 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> lustig ist es,wen namn mit so nem 60kg maedel klettern ist und sie einem dann auf dem weg nach utnen entgegen kommt


Im Vorstieg ist spätestens an der ersten Exe Schluss, da gibt es dann ein dickes Knie und gequetschte Finger für den Sichernden 



maddda schrieb:


> auch geil... Mit sichern is dann net mehr viel wa ?


...so ist der Fangstoß schön sanft 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's ja Gewichte


...manche Mädels haben gleich zwei Säcke a 15kg an sich verankert 

 Ein Kletterkumpel hat sich bei einem Abflug von mir mal den Knöchel an der Wand verstaucht, und wir sind gleich schwer .
Vielleicht sollte ich nicht mehr fallen, aber wer nichts wagt kommt auch nicht weiter


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2013)

Hätt emir vorher im klaren sein sollen, dass man mit roter teufelschminke im gesicht nicht mehr gescheit essen kann. würde euch gerne ein bild zeigen, leider kommts auf der kamera gar nicht rüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hätt emir vorher im klaren sein sollen, dass man mit roter teufelschminke im gesicht nicht mehr gescheit essen kann. würde euch gerne ein bild zeigen, leider kommts auf der kamera gar nicht rüber...



Aber mit dem Lippenstift hast du doch auch nie Probleme Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2013)

Das ist dann allerdings auch nie meiner


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist dann allerdings auch nie meiner


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

crimson_ schrieb:


> das ist dann allerdings auch nie meiner



:d


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Na Philipp, hast du deinen Beutel voller Süßigkeiten heimgeschleppt?


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2013)

war im dunklen dunklen Wald radfahren. Das einzige was ich Halloweenmäßiges gesehn hab, war ne Mumie die ihren Hund gassi geführt hat und die hat mich angeglotzt als wäre ich nen geist


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hätt emir vorher im klaren sein sollen, dass man mit roter teufelschminke im gesicht nicht mehr gescheit essen kann. würde euch gerne ein bild zeigen, leider kommts auf der kamera gar nicht rüber...


Wieso essen....wird da nicht nur gesaugt ...da kommt es doch auf das bisschen Rot auch nicht mehr an. 

Juppi....zwei Pedelecs abgehangen...leicht bergauf und dann bergrunter erst recht 
Ist schon Klasse, wenn sich der Stoker so quälen lässt.
Das Wetter war nochmal richtig schön und wir haben es bis zur Dunkelheit ausgenutzt.



...hier sind wir nicht runter 




...hier sind wir auch nicht durch 




...hier sind wir auch nicht Schuld dran 

Aber sonst war der Tag Spitze...ich durfte sogar ein Ananaseis bestellen


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

Durftest du das Eis auch essen oder nur bestellen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Oktober 2013)

Das waren sogar ganze zwei Kugeln, zwar nur Vanille mit Ananasscheiben ...hat mir aber auch geschmeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2013)

Guten morgen und gud nacht :d war eine lange aber erfolgreiche nacht


----------



## InoX (1. November 2013)

erfolgreich????


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Guten morgen und gud nacht :d war eine lange aber erfolgreiche nacht


 
....wenn das Mal gut ist, noch ein Hobby mehr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2013)

moin,

so Nieselregen also Crosser-Wetter----und mal über die lieben Frauen nachdenken


----------



## onkel_doc (1. November 2013)

Maik denk nicht so viel...handeln...ð


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2013)

moin alle miteinander.




Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> liebe Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Guten morgen und gud nacht :d war eine lange aber erfolgreiche nacht



schön hat er das gesagt.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Guten morgen und gud nacht :d war eine lange aber erfolgreiche nacht



Schön dass du endlich mal das ganze Viertel geschafft hast Marcel!


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2013)

Ach ja - Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2013)

war ne schöne Runde...





und das andere


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> schön hat er das gesagt.



Ich war gestern "Der Teufel", ich bin verwundert bei meinem Trunkenheitsstatus überhaupt eine zum Tanzen gefunden zu haben 

Sie weiß ja nicht mal wie ich ungeschminkt aussehe 
Schön waren meine Worte für einen Teufel aber schon 


@ Maik: Das Epic ist ja klasse!
@ Jens: Nimmst mich mal als Stoker mit? Das würde echt rocken


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2013)

Heute auch gepflegt 30km mit dem crosser...aber die 500hm mit 39/16 taten echt weh

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2013)

Hier mein Bike mit dem neuen Austauschrahmen.
Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, irgendwie habe ich die Handykamere nicht ruhig gehalten....

Was noch geändert wird:
- Schaltwerk (Medium Cage und Typ2)
- Lenker mind. 40, eher 80mm breiter (war Probeweise wieder ein 580er drauf, da ich wieder Barends fahren wollte, nach drei Jahren)
- Decals auf der Gabel werden gegen orginale schwarze getauscht, damit es besser zur Gabel passt.


----------



## Renn Maus (1. November 2013)

Hier mein Bike mit dem neuen Austauschrahmen.
Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, irgendwie habe ich die Handykamere nicht ruhig gehalten....





Was noch geändert wird:
- Schaltwerk (Medium Cage und Typ2)
- Lenker mind. 40, eher 80mm breiter (war Probeweise wieder ein 580er drauf, da ich wieder Barends fahren wollte, nach drei Jahren)
- Decals auf der Gabel werden gegen orginale schwarze getauscht, damit es besser zur Gabel passt.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2013)

Hm, man sieht schon dass der alte Rahmen weiß war. 
Aber sieht trotzdem geil aus der neue!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

Besser als weiß

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (2. November 2013)

Guten Morgen!
Der weiße hat mir bis zum Schluss gefallen. 

Aber jetzt, wo ich den neuen habe merke ich, dass ich mich scheinbar doch an dem weiß satt gesehen hatte....


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
...das ist der fiese Lauf eines Menschenlebens, man will immer was Neues .

Schade das die Gabel noch weiß ist....ist aber zum Glück nur der halbe "Schmerz"


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

Morgen! Einkaufen ist erledigt. Jetzt noch ein neues PC Netzteil, hoffentlich die Fox abholen und wenn das kopfweh nicht schlimmer wird noch eine runde auf den crosser... Hier windet es wie ab!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

Morgen! Hoffe das gleich meine restlichen Päckchen gleich kommen
Gleich gehts erstmal inne Muckibude, dann aufs Radl und heute abend zum Purzeltach von nem Kollegen


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Mensch Jens - ein Wortwitz um 8:32! 
Ja, aber das ist auch das was ich meinte, die weiße Gabel und die Naben/Bremsen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. November 2013)

moin,

hier gerade nur Regen :-( mal schauen was heute noch so geht..


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

Noch zwei Tage bis zum WP!


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

Stimmt! Bin auch wieder fit

Wie siehts mit Team aus leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2013)

moin!

das mit dem regen nicht so ernst nehmen. stichwort: fango

andere zahlen dafür, wir bekommen es kostenlos.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Stimmt! Bin auch wieder fit
> 
> Wie siehts mit Team aus leute?



Ich bin im Chemnitz 4er. Der bleibt auch so bestehen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> das mit dem regen nicht so ernst nehmen. stichwort: fango
> 
> andere zahlen dafür, wir bekommen es kostenlos.



hmm, und dann nicht alleine Duschen


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin im Chemnitz 4er. Der bleibt auch so bestehen



Aso

Wie siehts aus mit dem Rest??? Soll ich noch nen ETWR Team aufmachen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. November 2013)

hmm, ich wäre fast noch frei mein altes Team bummelt wenn ich dann nicht zu langsam bin

fährt eigentlich einer von euch ne 27,5" CC-Bike?


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

Wie langsam du bist is doch egal beim WP
Dann wären wir schon zu zweitWas is mit dem Rest? Veikko, Sascha, Jens, Maggo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, ich wäre fast noch frei mein altes Team bummelt wenn ich dann nicht zu langsam bin
> 
> fährt eigentlich einer von euch ne 27,5" CC-Bike?



2,2er Raceking ist so ähnlich 

Hab hier ein Maxxis Semislick auf dem 26er (Bergamont Platoon mit Durin) gehabt. Hätte mir das gut als 650b vorstellen können. Genug Luft nach oben wäre auch gewesen.
Jetzt hab ich wie es der Zufall so wollte noch 2 neue Sätze 26er RKs SuperSonic geschenkt bekommen. Der Platz zu Streben und Gabel ist minimal.

Ein fetter Raceking in 650b könnte gut sein, aber der wird in die meisten 26er nicht passen. Dann lieber 29" aufbauen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. November 2013)

hmm nagut...Rk in 26" habe ich u ne 29 auch...naja man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2013)

ja, der gute race king supersonic 26x2,2.

habe hier sogar noch ne neue worldcup edition liegen. 
der soll ja noch mal nen tick breiter und höher sein als der supersonic.


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie langsam du bist is doch egal beim WP
> Dann wären wir schon zu zweitWas is mit dem Rest? Veikko, Sascha, Jens, Maggo???



Ja, ich wäre dabei. Hatte ja vor Tagen schonmal die Frage in den virtuellen Raum geworfen. Ich wäre ja so für " my tiny sun racing team" oder " Die Chinaböller" weil ja dieses Jahr Lupine der Sponsor des Pokals ist. Oder " Die ETWR Übeltreter" oder...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

wegen winterpokal: free4all


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2013)

WP.....wenn noch einer fehlt mach ich mit....es sollen ja* 5 Leute* reinpassen und nächstes Jahr habe ich viel vor , da kann etwas Training über den Winter nicht schaden.
Veikkos Teamnamen sind aber sehr extravagant


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2013)

Echt Jens? Hatte noch "Armstrongs Resterampe" im Sinn und tausend andere. Ging mir gestern im Bett durch den Kopf, als ich nicht einschlafen konnte. Der Name muss schon bissel krank sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2013)

....tobe Dich aus....aber wenn es geht tagsüber
Wenn mein Crosser da ist, geht die Post ab .....wenn er passt?


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2013)

Ach, der passt schon Jens! Früher gab es auch nur* ein* 28er und das war *ein 28er* und passte allen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

Ich war heute auch knapp 2h Sinn und Ziellos mit dem crosser unterwegs... Aber cool war es. Ach ja, trocken auch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch knapp 2h Sinn und Ziellos mit dem crosser unterwegs... Aber cool war es. Ach ja, trocken auch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Arsch!

Ich hatte bis vorhin noch ordentlich Nackenschmerzen von der Party, hab mir von Muttern aber eine Wärmesalbe im Nacken auftragen lassen und bin dann Crossen gegangen. Bin im Regen los und im Regen zurück gekommen. Fast nur Radwege und Straßen, das erste Mal mit Funzel am Crosser, bis auf den Dauerregen soagr recht nett


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

Dafuer bin ich auch voll im senf rum gefahren. Nach der einheit morgen mal auf maps anschauen... sicher spassig

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

Ich war auffer Rolle und hab drei Folgen Hannibal geschatHier hats geschüttet wie aus eimern-.-

Von den drei Päckchen, die ich erwarte is auch nur eins gekommen. Das wichtige natürlich nichtSprich ich kann das Ragley morgen nicht fertig montieren und es liegen halt immernoch total viele Teile in meinem Zimmer^^

Jez gibbet erstmal richtige Studentenkost. Spaghetti NR1 mit Pesto


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

Solange es schmeckt 

Bei uns in der Bude gab es in letzter Zeit auffällig oft Kastenhai.


Ich muss mal die nette Fotografiestudentin nach den Bildern von der Party fragen. Mein tolles Outfit will ich euch ja nicht vorenthalten


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

Definitiv! Zeigen!

Ich war seit meiner Rückkehr aus der Dusche mit Gulasch kochen beschäftigt... Feinerle!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

Die Fotografiestudentin oder mich? 

Samstags gibts hier nur Brötchen und Aufschnitt, beziehungsweise Reste.
Sonntags dann aber was extravagantes. Immer ein Grund um von Dortmund zum Möhnesee zu fahren.


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

Will auch sehen!!!!

Achja wie siehts jetzt mit dem Namen fürs ETWR Team aus? Morgen würde ich das dann einstielen

Also Armstrongs Resterampe fand ich bis jez am besten


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Fotografiestudentin oder mich?
> 
> Samstags gibts hier nur Brötchen und Aufschnitt, beziehungsweise Reste.
> Sonntags dann aber was extravagantes. Immer ein Grund um von Dortmund zum Möhnesee zu fahren.



Schließt das eine, das andere aus?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2013)

marcel, die bilder von dir kannste eigentlich auch weglassen.


war eben auch noch etwas unterwegs.
luftfeuchtigkeit sehr hoch. dem entsprechend war auch die sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Will auch sehen!!!!
> 
> Achja wie siehts jetzt mit dem Namen fürs ETWR Team aus? Morgen würde ich das dann einstielen
> 
> Also Armstrongs Resterampe fand ich bis jez am besten



Find ich auch sehr klasse  



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schließt das eine, das andere aus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Gibt auch Bilder wo wir zu zweit drauf sind, allerdings muss ich die noch organisieren. War leider nicht ihre Kamera.




k_star schrieb:


> marcel, die bilder von dir kannste eigentlich auch weglassen.
> 
> 
> war eben auch noch etwas unterwegs.
> luftfeuchtigkeit sehr hoch. dem entsprechend war auch die sicht.



Stimmt, hast recht. Die Augenpflege ist hier echt eingeschlafen 

So ähnlich sah es bei meiner Tour vorhin auch aus.


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2013)

Kai, dein Bild sieht aus als hätte er







sein Bike dort abgestellt! 

Philipp, der Name des Teams ist mir egal Hauptsache ich bin dabei.


----------



## maddda (2. November 2013)

> Stimmt, hast recht. Die Augenpflege ist hier echt eingeschlafen



Werde morgen mal wieder nen netten Post zsm brauen, aber dann müssen auch alle wieder mitmachen


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2013)

ja, so ein paar überbleibsel von halloween hätten heute gut in den wald gepasst.

habe ich mir unterwegs auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2013)

Ich hatte immerhin eine Funzel dabei. Bei dem Lichtstrom des Chinaböllers wäre jegliches Gesocks sicher schnell geflohen oder verpufft!


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Hat zufällig einer von euch ne Tante, Mutter, Oma oder Onkel, Bruder, Schwester, Nachbarn, etc. die in nem Elektronikmarkt, bei Amazon oder bei Sony arbeiten damit ich noch vor Weihnachten an ne PS4 kommen kann?
Mein Kind hat heute den Wunsch vorgetragen und da habe ich im Netz gemerkt dass man keine vor Ende Januar bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Warst schon in den großen Elektronikmärkten? Bin mir sicher da wird nicht so viel vorbestellt. Sonst einfach am 29. Nov. MediaMarkt oder Saturn stürmen


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Moin Marcel und Rest!

Weiß gar nicht ob man in den Märkten vorbestellen kann. 
Denke aber eher nicht, wenn man da keinen kennt, sonst stürmen die dann den Laden am 29. und es ist alles leer. Geht ja auch nicht - oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Versuch macht kluch?!
Hab seinerzeit auch mal eine Kamera vorbestellt weil ausverkauft und dann trotzdem noch zum Angebotspreis bekommen. 
Nichts unter dem Baum zu haben ist auch schade.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
der Regen ist durch und es wird wieder heller  und ich habe Gesichtsschmerzen vom vielen lachen bei Baumann & Clausen 
http://www.baumannundclausen.de/do-31-10-2013-alfred-ist-kaputt/ 



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Marcel und Rest!
> 
> Weiß gar nicht ob man in den Märkten vorbestellen kann.
> Denke aber eher nicht, wenn man da keinen kennt, sonst stürmen die dann den Laden am 29. und es ist alles leer. Geht ja auch nicht - oder?


 
Brauchst Du einen warmen Schlafsack ?


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Jens, das Problem ist weniger der fehlende Schlafsack sondern die Tatsache dass ich schon total stolz bin wenn ich überhaupt in so nen Markt gehen kann. 
Und da wäre sowas für mich wohl gar nicht möglich.

Baumann und Clausen gibts noch? Hatte die früher auch ab und an im Radio gehört.


----------



## maddda (3. November 2013)

Tach Leute!

Hab ma eben das WP Team gegründet
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/469


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Da brauchst Du einen Verbündeten mit einem Elektronikmarkt in seiner Nähe....
....oder Du musst Dir noch was anderes einfallen lassen und entspannt im Februar bestellen 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...sole-Jet-Black/?ref=category&rt=category&rb=1


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Moin Philipp, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Darum gehts ja Jens, ich suche jemanden der nen Verbündeten hat!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Tach Leute!
> 
> Hab ma eben das WP Team gegründet
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/469


Tach Philipp,
ich stelle mich mal hinten an....für den Fall, das das Team nicht voll wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. November 2013)

Nix da du kommst sofort mit rein!!!


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Seh ich auch so! Das ist hier nicht freiwillig, Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Ich bin ja sozusagen noch der Neue und weiß was sich gehört ...und will keinen der alten Garde verdrängen 

....mache aber auf alle Fälle mit


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2013)

Wer ist da nun alles drin? Gibt es noch nen platz fuer einen halbkranken couch papa?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (3. November 2013)

Nu los rein mit euch, bis jez sind veikko und ich drin...



> Ich bin ja sozusagen noch der Neue und weiß was sich gehört ...und will keinen der alten Garde verdrängen
> 
> ....mache aber auf alle Fälle mit



Marcel Philipp und Christian sind doch in der Chemitz 4er gruppe drin deswegen passt das


----------



## Junior97 (3. November 2013)

ICh habe keine Zeit denke ich mal


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> ICh habe keine Zeit denke ich mal



Wat wie? Keine Zeit zum Rattfahren? 


Ich war vorhin wieder 2h Crossen 


Halloween - Nachtrag:


----------



## InoX (3. November 2013)

Und das Klappergestell war die Tanzpartnerin?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Wer sonst? 

Resterampe fürn Winter. Leider habe ich nach einmal um den Block festgestellt, dass der Lenker zu hoch ist, zu schmal ist und die Kassette nicht mal mit einer angefangenen Kette funktioniert.
Da muss ich wohl noch mal ran. Die XX Bremsen kommen demnächst aber wieder ans 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Resterampe ist jetzt geschützt, als Begriff! 
Aber ein schönes Winterbike. 
Ich habe eigentlich nie extra Winterbikes sondern fahre immer mit dem was Spaß macht.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Fahre sonst auch immer nach Gusto. Aber zwei MTBs zu haben ist schon schön.
Es kommt aber noch ein -17° Vorbau in OS mit leichterem Ritchey Lenker. Dazu noch leichtere BCC Gummis und eine XT-Kassette.
Wenn der Harry da ist, mach ich mir die Mühe wieder die Elixir 5 anzubauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Noch ein bisschen brav ....die eigenartig geschminkten Leute auf dem Foto , aber wie das Zwinkern andeutet.....das wird schon

Das ist ein Winterrad 



...fehlen nur noch die Spikes


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Du hast immer noch nicht geantwortet ob du mich mal aufm Tandem mit nimmst!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch nicht geantwortet ob du mich mal aufm Tandem mit nimmst!


....ich habe es nicht übersehen und vergessen , ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am grübeln, wie wir das mal auf die Reihe bekommen. Das würde eine schnelle Fuhre ergeben, eventuell machst Du mal einen Stopp in unserer Ecke oder es muss ein Treffen @all her


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Sehr schön! Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal fürs nächste Jahr festhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hat zufällig einer von euch ne Tante, Mutter, Oma oder Onkel, Bruder, Schwester, Nachbarn, etc. die in nem Elektronikmarkt, bei Amazon oder bei Sony arbeiten damit ich noch vor Weihnachten an ne PS4 kommen kann?
> Mein Kind hat heute den Wunsch vorgetragen und da habe ich im Netz gemerkt dass man keine vor Ende Januar bekommt.


Veikko, bist Du Dir sicher das es eine PS4 sein soll , ...mein Kleiner hat mir gesagt, das das Ding einen permanenten Internetanschluss braucht um zu spielen ...was auch immer das heißt. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch ....ein guter Rechner soll wohl besser sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2013)

PS suckt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Naja, eigenlich gehören wir zur X-Box Fraktion, schon seit der Zeit als sein großer Bruder die spielte. Nun will er aber aufeinmal die PS4 haben. Er hat auch schon überlegt ob er lieber seinen Rechner aufrüstet, weil er den ja auch zum arbeiten nutzt. Aber für sein Grafikzeugs reicht er und die Konsole kann er halt auch auf seinem großen Fernseher spielen und mal dabei auf dem Bett abhängen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Sascha, klär uns(mich) doch mal auf warum die PS gut ist.....

Hast Du dich schon eingetragen und die Lampe für die Mitternachtstour geladen ....


----------



## Metrum (3. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha, klär uns(mich) doch mal auf warum die PS gut ist.....
> 
> Hast Du dich schon eingetragen und die Lampe für die Mitternachtstour geladen ....



Wenn was suckt ist es scheisze und nicht gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

...ich sag`s doch, ich blick da nicht durch


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn was suckt ist es scheisze und nicht gut.



Richtig! Er soll den PC aufrüsten! Auf PS gibt es doch nur tecken 1234543345, GTA 245355...

PS ist für Leute die zu doof sind auf nem PC zu zocken! PS Versionen sinken technisch immer gegen PC Versionen ab. Und shooter mit gamepad? Vergiss es! Es geht nichts über gutes Maus aiming

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (3. November 2013)

Sascha was is mit dir? wir brauchen dich noch fürs wp team


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2013)

Link?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (3. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Richtig! Er soll den PC aufrüsten! Auf PS gibt es doch nur tecken 1234543345, GTA 245355...
> 
> PS ist für Leute die zu doof sind auf nem PC zu zocken! PS Versionen sinken technisch immer gegen PC Versionen ab. Und shooter mit gamepad? Vergiss es! Es geht nichts über gutes Maus aiming
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Ach komm! Shooter gehören auf den Rechner aber Fußball, Autorennen, etc gehen alle mit nem Gamepad besser. Was machst du bei den Spielen die nur auf der PS erscheinen? Da sind in letzter Zeit echte Kracher bei (The Last of us, Beyond two souls, GTA5, bald Gran Turismo 6). 

Wenn man sich anschaut auf welchem Stand der Zeit die Grafik auf der Playse ist, merkt man auch, dass die Entwickler bis jetzt einfach zu faul waren den Cell richtig zu nutzen. 

Das ist jetzt natürlich nur auf die PS3 bezogen.

Für die PS4 sprechen gegenüber der X-Box one die bessere GPU, der günstigere Preis und GDDR5 statt DDR3. 
Selbst auf Releasetiteln die Plattformübergreifend sind, hat die PS4 schon eine höhere Auflösung weil die Xone nicht schnell genug ist.

Für mich spricht alle für die PS$.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2013)

Gamepad hab ich auch am PC. Aber Maus für PS? Das meine ich ja, PC ist variabler und hat mehr Bums.
Und wer spielt was anderes als shooter? OK auf ner LAN, so gegen 4 ne runde age

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (3. November 2013)

Wenn ich zur Zeit in Tests lese dass die PS4  BF4 besser darstellt als ein 1000 â¬ PC dann sind das gut angelegte 399 Euro.

Wenn ich ein Spiel in die PS einlege habe ich nahezu die Garantie dass es mit konstant spielbaren Frames/s dargestellt wird. Beim PC muss ich mich stÃ¤ndig mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen rumÃ¤rgern und habe in groÃen Gefechten trotzdem EinbrÃ¼che wenn es nicht mehr der aktuellste Pc ist. Spiel mal auf nem 7 Jahre alten PC BF4...

Thirdperson ist mit Pad auf PS auch besser. Glaubensfrage. Shooter und Strategie spiele ich auf dem PC, den Rest auf Konsole.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2013)

7 Jahre aller PC? Ist deine ps4 so alt? Einen PC kann man schön in Häppchen aufrüsten immer wieder ein bissle...
Und mit sacken keine fps weg. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2013)

Ist doch die ewige Glaubensfrage. 
Nur zur Konsole brauchts immer auch einen anständigen Fernseher.


----------



## InoX (3. November 2013)

Die PS3 ist sieben Jahre alt und da sieht BF4 immer noch gut aus. Fernseher setze ich auch mal voraus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2013)

Konsole ?....Rechner ?.....das ist wie bei Allem, immer ein Kompromiss oder Spezialist 


Einer geht noch, Einer geht noch.......Einer geht noch rein....in das Team "Armstrongs Resterampe" 
Sascha, Veikko, Philipp und JensIII  .....1 Stelle ist noch frei


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

Da ist schon einer 5h gefahren  um 1.37 h


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Moin Jens und Rest!

Solange die nur im Einzel bescheiszen ist es doch egal. Schlimmer finde ich es wenn sich eine ganzes Team von Spinnern findet die dann nur Unsinn eintragen.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

Das sind immer die gleichen TrolleNach zwei Wochen sind die alle wech

EDIT: Jens, Marco was is mit euch wir brauchen noch jemanden fürs ETWR WP Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

moin madda,

wie ist der stand von deinem Team? ging es heute los?

gruss maik


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
da wird wohl ab jetzt der Arbeitsweg etwas länger, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist 

.....der 5h Radler hat korrigiert


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin madda,
> 
> wie ist der stand von deinem Team? ging es heute los?
> 
> gruss maik



Geht heute los, komm doch noch mit rein
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/469


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2013)

Ich mach mich gleich auf. 1,5h Aggro fahren. Bin die letzte Zeit nur GA gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2013)

verdammt... ich hab heute morgen die thermo jacke angezogen, wei lich gestern ja flach lag... boar hab ich geschwitzt!!!


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich mach mich gleich auf. 1,5h Aggro fahren. Bin die letzte Zeit nur GA gefahren



Ich auch höchstens mal GA2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

@Madda so habe mich mal beworben meine Rund wird aber erst am Nachmittag starten bin noch zum Mittag eingeladen


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

So dann is das Team wohl voll
Werde heute auch erst nachmittags Starten. Sitze noch bis zwei in der Uni...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

ohjeh....nun muß ich wohl sport machen


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Fein Maik! 
Hier ist es auch noch am regnen und es stürmt.
Sturm finde ich aber weitaus schlimmer als Regen, weils da keine Klamotten gegen gibt.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sturm finde ich aber weitaus schlimmer als Regen, weils da keine Klamotten gegen gibt.



Doch rein theoretisch ist ein Haus auch nur ein übergroßer Pullover


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

es geht auch ohne Klamotten


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

Metrum
Hier ist es auch noch am regnen und es stürmt.

hier nun leider auch wieder... hat bestimmt alles der Veikko hoch geschickt


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

Hier isses momentan wieder Trocken, aber eben hat es voll geschüttet
Ma schauen bevor es dunkel wird komme ich hier eh nicht aufs rad. Werde wohl zur Rolle greifen....


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Wenn man keine Rolle hat, bekommt man dann eigentlich eine vom Team - Kapitän gestellt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

hatte mal ne Rolle, bin mit ihr nie warm geworden...mal schauen was heute noch so geht...nicht das ich mit Veikko die rote Laterne habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Wir fangen zwar schwach an aber lassen dafür dann stark nach, Maik!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

genau so und nicht anders


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

.....zur Info, mit so einer Rolle klappt es nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

nicht? wäre mir beim schlafen auch zu hoch...wann warst du eigentlich unterwegs Jens3 etwa mitten in der Nacht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

Die ersten Punkte ab 24.00....sozusagen reingefeiert  und ab jetzt immer eine halbe Stunde früh zur Arbeit und etwas länger wieder nach Hause .....so ist der Plan


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

mitten inne Nacht....


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Rolle hat, bekommt man dann eigentlich eine vom Team - Kapitän gestellt?



Der Team Kapitän is armer Student


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2013)

Habe fertig! Wird immer schmieriger im Wald. Aber solange ich noch Vo/Hi Raceking fahren kann gehts 

Heute Abend dann noch Volleyball. Das gibt zwar nicht so viele Punkte aber immerhin


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Habe fertig! Wird immer schmieriger im Wald. Aber solange ich noch Vo/Hi Raceking fahren kann gehts



Du Irrer! Ich bin schon am überlegen die X Kings runter zu machen, weils arg rutscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2013)

Fährste quer, siehste mehr 

Also das bremst schon aus muss ich sagen. Aber die meisten bergab Trails sind frei und nicht schmierig. Da kann das Wasser weg. In den ebenen Trails steht das Wasser recht tief und die Trails sind rutschig. Ist also nicht arg gefährlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

Veikko, gibst Du der Konkurrenz keine Tipps  ....vielleicht steht er auch in einem Schlammloch und missbraucht das als "Rolle"


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2013)

Fahrtzeit ist wichtig  Nicht die Distanz


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

> Fahrtzeit ist wichtig  Nicht die Distanz


, 
....wobei für das eigene Ego will ich mich auch anstrengen 


Aber ich habe i.M. noch andere Sorgen , 
was soll ich machen?
Ich brauche eine Actioncam , zur Auswahl steht:
Garmin 
Plus:---lange Laufzeit---kleiner Monitor---Einzelfotos in hoher Auflösung
Minus:---keine Erfahrungswerte---ev. schlechtere Montage
Gopro
Plus:---bewährte Technik---gute Videos---viel Zubehör
Minus:---schlechte Fotos(korrigiert--Fotos sind jetzt besser)----kurze Laufzeit---kein Monitor zum überprüfen der Aufnahme----GP4 im Anmarsch....aber wann

Meine Tendenz geht zur Garmin....wegen den besseren Serienbilder und dem Preis
...ich möchte gute Serienselbstbilder vom Stativ machen und aber auch gute Videos aufnehmen.

Habt Ihr Euch darüber schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wenn ja----Welche ?


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Stimmt Jens, der Marcel ist ja nun unser Gegner!

Also ich fahr besonders gern Reifen ohne Profil im Herbst/Winter Marcel!


----------



## InoX (4. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ,
> ....wobei für das eigene Ego will ich mich auch anstrengen
> 
> 
> ...



Die von Sony soll auch gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Hm, jetzt habe ich zwei Wochen auf den LRS in weiß gewartet. Heute kam er endlich, ich habe ihn eben um und eingebaut und - es sieht scheisze aus! 
Naja, da fliegt er wohl zurück in den Markt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

ne Bild für uns???


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

...mach doch erst mal ein Bild , jetzt wo bald Schnee liegt sieht so ein Bike doch ev. gut aus.


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

hmm....paßt doch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2013)

Jo, passt doch!



Kein Bock @ Work heute.


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Soll ich nen fingierten Anruf machen, dass du Wasserrohrbruch hast, das Haus brennt, etc?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2013)

Ich finde das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, musst jetzt halt öfters putzen 

Veikko, auf den Weißen kommen die Winterpuschen drauf und der Schwarze die Rennsemmeln


----------



## h0rst99 (4. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt habe ich zwei Wochen auf den LRS in weiß gewartet. Heute kam er endlich, ich habe ihn eben um und eingebaut und - es sieht scheisze aus!
> Naja, da fliegt er wohl zurück in den Markt.



Weiße Felgen sehen gern mal nach Baumarkt aus


----------



## Metrum (4. November 2013)

Hm, sieht dann irgendwie nicht stimmig aus. Weiß schon weshalb ich eigentlich immer schwarze Bikes habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2013)

Nabend!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2013)

Gudden aaaaaabend!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2013)

Hallo, mein lieblings Schwarzwälder!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2013)

moin,

kennst ja auch nur einen wa???? U ob der wirklich lieb ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2013)

DAS wäre mit neu 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. November 2013)

So´n Kaffenback ist auch was feines, Maik!


----------



## maddda (4. November 2013)

So hab auch mal meine ersten WP einheiten eingetragen
Hoffentlich hört der plöde regen bald auf


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2013)

ALTER! Für 1,5h Volleyball (logischerweise mit Aufwärmen und Kräftigungsübungen) gibts nur 2 lächerliche Punkte


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Mir geht es heute nicht besser...für 2h Klettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

uiii.. knappe 2grad (und bissle wenig an...). aber jetzt erstmal schauen was hier heute so ansteht und lecker cappo


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2013)

moin,

so erstmal beim Frühstücken und mal kein Regen ich hoffe mal es ist nicht so kalt....


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Moin Sascha, Maik und Rest!
Wenn du so weiter machst klappts mit der nächsten Erkältung. Den einen Tag zu warm angezogen, den nächsten zu wenig. Wie meine Kinder. 
Werde dann auch erstmal Punkte sammeln. Es ist im Moment mal trocken und beinah windstill.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2013)

na denn Veikko viel spaß ich warte noch bis die Sonne höher steht


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

ne, war genau gleich angezogen... nur war es halt mal 5-6grad kaelter und ich hatte keinen rucksack auf dem ruecken


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
...unsere Stadt ist so klein....da ist man in 15min einmal rum. Ich brauche eine bessere Strecke für 30min 
....mit dem Anziehen ist immer so eine Sache, aber wenn man im Rucksack noch Klamotten zum wechseln oder überziehen hat...eine Windjacke zum Beispiel ....passt es  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

ja...aber im rucksack sidn die arbeitsklamotten fuer die woche... und normal nimm ich keinen rucksack mit 
egal! ich hab es nun 5jahrte hinbekommen, ich bekomme es auch weiter hin. 1-2/winter ist man halt zu kalt angezogen und muss bissle leiden. ist halt so


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2013)

Moinsen!

Hier ist für November fast perfektes Wetter. Trocken von oben und Sonne


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2013)

Jens ich habe nicht mal ne Stadt...naja morgens ist mir immer kalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Moin Maik, der Nachteil in der Stadt sind die nervenden Ampeln. Ich hab zwar Schleichwege, aber so richtig Spaß macht das noch nicht.
Die Strecke müsste außerhalb der Stadt liegen und sauber sein aber möglichst keine oder wenig Höhenmeter (ich kann auf Arbeit nicht Duschen ) haben und um die 30min. dauern. 
Aber um mich rum ist entweder mittelschweres Gelände, gefährliche Landstraße, zu viel HM oder zu schlammig. 
Da habe ich die nächsten Tage was zu tun .


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Wundert Euch nicht......wenn Sascha im April so einen Körper hat


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

im april erst???


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2013)

so wieder rein...und nun kommt die Sonne naja

Veikko mit welchen Rad biste denn z.Z. unterwegs? Und du Sascha? Schön mit dem SSp-Crosser zur Arbeit und so???


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

aktuell ist nur der ssp crosser fahrbar... zaboo wartet auf die terralogic, epic ist bei cDale (hoert sich komisch an, ist aber so) und das rennrad ist verkauft.


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Ich war mit dem Fully unterwegs Maik. War alles schlammig wie sau und ich war ziemlich durch bzw. dreksch! 
Wollte erst das Ding nehmen und stumpf um die Seen rollern aber da bin ich eben am Kurbel umbauen damit ich ein 50er Blatt fahren kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Bis jetzt unterwegs , das bringt Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Nein so lang wars nicht Jens. Gibt ja auch noch Dinge neben Bike und Laptop. 
Aber paar Punkte waren es trotzdem.


----------



## maddda (5. November 2013)

Wir sind ja auf Platz 4, voll geil

Hoffe das gleich noch mein Paket vonne Insel kommt, sonst kann ich mitm Ragley nicht weiter machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

....sieht doch gut aus , Du kannst das wenigstens am Stück runterkurbeln...dafür muss ich zig Mal die Radklamotten überziehen


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Echt? Als ich eingetragen habe waren wir noch Platz 6.
Ich denke mal über die Zeit trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen.
Aber wir haben zusammen immer noch weniger als ne einzelne Frau!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

bin gespannt, wie "ehrlich" es dieses jahr zugeht


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....sieht doch gut aus , Du kannst das wenigstens am Stück runterkurbeln...dafür muss ich zig Mal die Radklamotten überziehen



Naja, der Nachteil ist dass ich ja am Wochenende immer den Schlüppi wechsel und nun ist erst Dienstag und der ist schon eingesaut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, der Nachteil ist dass ich ja am Wochenende immer den Schlüppi wechsel und nun ist erst Dienstag und der ist schon eingesaut!


So was zieht man doch nicht beim Radeln an ...also geht es ohne weiter 

Heute hat Sie nur 5,5h , aber bei Ihr ist es echt.


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Ist die Fahrradkurier oder hat die nur ihr Ritalin abgesetzt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Echt? Als ich eingetragen habe waren wir noch Platz 6.
> Ich denke mal über die Zeit trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen.
> Aber wir haben zusammen immer noch weniger als ne einzelne Frau!


 
Ich lese hier mit 



Sickgirl schrieb:


> Nein,noch früher. Ich habe über das lange Wochenende drei Nachtschichten gearbeitet und war dadurch schon einigermaßen im Rhyhmus. Den ganzen Sonntag bis 22 Uhr geschlafen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






britta-ox schrieb:


> Mehr wie auf deine Punkte freu ich mich auf die Reaktion der Ungläubigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung, geht das jetzt die ganze Woche?.....da kommt doch keiner mehr rann.
> 
> 
> Das auf der Rolle mit Generator, und Du könntest ein ganzes Dorf beleuchten.
> ...


 






Sickgirl schrieb:


> Nein, morgen muß ich leider wieder arbeiten. Deswegen bin ich heute auch nur 5,5 h gefahren. Mein Chef mosert wenn ich völlig platt antanzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß hat sie auch irgendwelche Schlafprobleme und nimmt dagegen Medis, wenn sie dann länger fährt dann lässt sie die einfach weg und is wach.
In Sachen Ultradistanz is  das im Prinzip die perfekte vorraussetzung. Hab mich aber bis jez gewundert, warum ich nie lese, dass sie bei nem 24h rennen dabei is oder soIS vielleicht auch besser so da würd ich glaub ich kein land sehen


----------



## britta-ox (5. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ist die Fahrradkurier oder hat die nur ihr Ritalin abgesetzt?


Viel schlimmer! Sie ist eine Frau






PS. Ist schon übel, wenn eine einzelne Frau, mehr fährt, wie euer gesamtes Team, gell! Sollt man verbieten


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer! Sie ist eine Frau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es gut....spornt noch mehr an, und wo sie jetzt wieder arbeiten muss haben wir wieder eine kleine Chance


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer! Sie ist eine Frau



Ach was, ich habe ja nix gegen Frauen - habe ja selbst eine!
Wobei, wenn ich dran denke wie es vorher war....


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

Dafür ist bei so Leuten alles über 150 Schlägen Kammerflimmern

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (5. November 2013)

Net unbedingt- Ich kann auch trotz meinen Sologeschichten, wo ich immer zwischen 120 und 130 drehe auch mal 20min nen schnitt von 188 fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

Du machst aber auch kein 1000er brevet
12h solo bin ich auch schon oft gefahren. Bei 24h solo ist immer irgend etwas schief gelaufen, so das ich nach ca9h verletzt anbrechen musste: (

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (5. November 2013)

> Du machst aber auch kein 1000er brevet



Das is wohl wahr



> 24h solo ist immer irgend etwas schief gelaufen, das ich nach ca9h verletzt anbrechen musste: (



Gibt bei 24h solo nunmal so viel was schief gehen kann. Da gehört auch ne große Portion glück dazu


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Eure Grammatik ist wieder ein AlpTraum


----------



## maddda (5. November 2013)

Wer brauch schon Grammatik, ich tue net glauben, dass den sich durchsetzen wirt


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dafür ist bei so leiten als über 150 schlagen Kammerflimmern
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


 
hoer mgsrje ith ledge übetligsn, wus es huzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2013)

Scheiss swipe auf dem Tablet!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2013)

Ich bin gerade am Klamotten aussuchen, ist ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am Klamotten aussuchen, ist ja bald Weihnachten



Damenwäscheträger Jens? 

Oder guckste nur nach den Frauen?


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

Das Drecks Octalinklager hängt auf der Antriebsseite wie blöde! 
Wenn ich ne Sattelstütze als Hebel nehme verbiegt sich schon der Schlüssel! Habe nun noch mal ne Ladung WD von der anderen Seite reingesprüht. Mal sehen. Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2013)

drehst du auch richtig herum?


tschöö, bin schon weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

KAI!!! 

Ja, ich denke schon es seidenn man hat mir ein Ital. Gewinde da verpasst!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2013)

Uff, jetzt sind hier schon Frauen vertreten?!   
Jungs, ihr habt den Fred ja ziemlich runtergewirtschaftet....  









Hier stürmt es seit Tagen und ich habe keinen Bock alleine im Dunkeln durch den Wald zu oxidieren.
Glaube ich werde demnächst unter der Woche mehr laufen..

Wieviel WP-Teams gibt's jetzt eigentlich hier aus dem Fred?


----------



## maddda (5. November 2013)

Bis jez zwei. Armstrongs Resterampe und das 24h Chemnitz Team( wobei ich da den genauen Namen net weiß...)


----------



## h0rst99 (5. November 2013)

Team "Schwitzkrass"


----------



## InoX (5. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bis jez zwei. Armstrongs Resterampe und das 24h Chemnitz Team( wobei ich da den genauen Namen net weiß...)




Hier der Name unseres Teams und der Link zum Vergleich:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/81


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> [...] das 24h Chemnitz Team( wobei ich da den genauen Namen net weiÃ...)



Wir sind 26 inches of pleasure. Ich konnte dank des Wetters und gesundheitlicher SchwÃ¤chen noch kein einziges PÃ¼nktchen ergattern. Aber am WE sollte der Crosser fertig werden, spÃ¤testens dann sollte es deutlich bergauf gehen 

â¬: Mist, zu langsam.


----------



## Metrum (5. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier der Name unseres Teams und der Link zum Vergleich:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/81



Bei deinen 15min. musst du aber noch die Pausen abziehen!


----------



## InoX (5. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei deinen 15min. musst du aber noch die Pausen abziehen!



Nee nee, das passt schon. War ne lange Grundlageneinheit.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Nee nee, das passt schon. War ne lange Grundlageneinheit.



Hast aber sicher noch den ein oder anderen Springt eingestreut, gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hast aber sicher noch den ein oder anderen Springt eingestreut, gelle?



türlich, diese Monotonie hält man och sonst nicht aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Damenwäscheträger Jens?
> 
> Oder guckste nur nach den Frauen?


Seinen Stoker muss man schon ein bisschen verwöhnen ....Sybille friert am Hintern


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
kein Regen  und schön Gegenwind ...aber die Strecke passt


----------



## maddda (6. November 2013)

Morgen Leute!!!!

So ich hoffe, dass gleich mein heiß ersehntes Päckchen kommt... Sonst wird's noch total langweilig heute. Hab regenerationstag...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

ich warte auch sehnlichst drauf, das meine fox eintrudelt. sonalgsam wuerde ich gerne wieder biken 
nachher mal den kumpel wegen meiner lefty anrufen... wobei ich das epic bei DEM wetter nicht zwingend fahren will


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

groß und sperrig, aber nicht schwer...der Postbote war da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. November 2013)

ich habe mal wieder gar keine Lust zum radeln...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

das ist das "schoene" ich MUSS jeden tag 2x15km radeln


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> groß und sperrig, aber nicht schwer...der Postbote war da



Na dann viel Spaß damit Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

2x15km ....bei 15er Schnitt = 8 Punkte ....Sascha, Du darfst nicht zu schnell fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Veikko, ist das so ein gläserner Flaschengeist ?


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

So in der Art, Jens. 

Gibst auch für Hunde!


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Jetzt habe ich das WD über Nacht einwirken lassen und die plöde Lagerschale hängt immer noch wie Sau! Bewegt sich keinen mm!!! 
Ich wollt heute mit dem Ding fahren!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Achso, für eine Alternativsportart.....aber das sind dann 2 schwer verdiente Punkte


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das WD über Nacht einwirken lassen und die plöde Lagerschale hängt immer noch wie Sau! Bewegt sich keinen mm!!!
> Ich wollt heute mit dem Ding fahren!!!


 
Ich repariere die immer, die festgerosteten bekommt man selten wieder lose ,.....wenn Du noch ein alten Satz hast kannst Du das Kugellager von links auf rechts tauschen ....sei denn, Du hast noch ein neues Kugellager rumliegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

sowas hatte ich auch mal... nuss in den schraubstock und rahmen als hebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Rel. leicht und sperrig-----


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

ist das der shimano crosser lrs? WIEGEN und gute bilder!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2013)

gaaaanz schwer und innen nur 17 mm!

http://www.bike24.net/p156951.html?gpo=223167


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

innen nur 17mm ist super. ich brauch naemlich warscheinlich noch nen 2. satz auf den ich 25/28mm 4seasons mit ~6bar drauf machen darf.
und da ist die auswahl an felgen ohne bremsflange recht duenn :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich repariere die immer, die festgerosteten bekommt man selten wieder lose ,.....wenn Du noch ein alten Satz hast kannst Du das Kugellager von links auf rechts tauschen ....sei denn, Du hast noch ein neues Kugellager rumliegen.


 
Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn ....ist ja Octalink 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich auch mal... nuss in den schraubstock und rahmen als hebel...


 
Die Methode ist da Effektiver....oder um die Ecke ein neues kaufen


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> innen nur 17mm ist super. ich brauch naemlich warscheinlich noch nen 2. satz auf den ich 25/28mm 4seasons mit ~6bar drauf machen darf.
> und da ist die auswahl an felgen ohne bremsflange recht duenn :/



h plus son archetype 

die eloxierte bremsflanke müsste man mal in natura sehen.


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich auch mal... nuss in den schraubstock und rahmen als hebel...




Das mach ich jetzt auch Sascha! Die Nuss ist schon mit Schnellspanner fixiert und jetzt pack ich das Ding ins Auto und fahr in die Garage. Reparieren ist nix Jens, weil die neue Kurbel HT II hat. Und wie beschissen HT II auch sein mag - man bekommt die wenigstens immer ab!!!


----------



## InoX (6. November 2013)

verstehe nicht warum immer alle über HT2 meckern. Läuft bei mir absolut super


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ist das der shimano crosser lrs? WIEGEN und gute bilder!


 


k_star schrieb:


> gaaaanz schwer und innen nur 17 mm!
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p156951.html?gpo=223167


 
Für Straße, Rolle und mich reicht der Satz ....geht bis 8,5bar.
Felgenband ist schon drin gewesen....jetzt habe ich noch welche als Ersatz
Die Reifen sollen auch auf der Rolle laufen.
Die Kassette 10fach 11-28.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das mach ich jetzt auch Sascha! Die Nuss ist schon mit Schnellspanner fixiert und jetzt pack ich das Ding ins Auto und fahr in die Garage. Reparieren ist nix Jens, weil die neue Kurbel HT II hat. Und wie beschissen HT II auch sein mag - man bekommt die wenigstens immer ab!!!


 Ich denke, Du hast Octalink .....das HT II Lager geht zu reparieren


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Na klar ist das Octalink - das neue ist HT II!!!! 

Eben zurück aus der Garage aber die blöde Nuss dreht sich im Schraubstock mit! 
Und mit Schlüsselaufnahme habe ich keine.
War nochmal ne Flasche WD40 kaufen und habe das Teil jetzt, liegend, geschwemmt. Also der Rahmen liegt, nicht ich!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> ...Also der Rahmen liegt, nicht ich!



aber bald. tip: heissluftfoehn von aussen auf den rahmen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Octalink





HT II.....hier wechsle ich die Lager.






Was hast Du jetzt ?.....meine Birne ist schon total Matsch
....oder bekommst Du das Lager nicht aus dem Rahmen ?


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Hm , die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob es was bringt weil irgendwann wir die blöde Schale ja auch mit warm und dehnt sich aus. Also müsste man dann vorsichtig machen aber obs dann noch was bringt? Ich lass jetzt mal über Nacht wirken und wenn nicht kommt die Würth Pistole noch zum Einsatz.
Vorallem ich versteh das nicht, das Rad habe ich erst zwei Jahre. Also da ist nix über viele Jahre vergammelt.


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Ich bekomme die Lagerschale des Octalinks auf der Antriebsseite nicht locker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

, jetzt hab ich`s ....obwohl die Lagerschale HTII ist 

Also, Du nimmst das Teil (Shimano)



steckst es auf das Lager und hämmerst unter gleichzeitigem drehen vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Hammer auf dem Rand des Teils rum.
Die Drehrichtung----lösen, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht in welche Richtung.


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Meines sieht aber SO aus:







Besser wäre aber SO eines:






Weil ich das spannen UND nen Schlüssel nutzen könnte, bzw. es sich im Schraubstock nicht mit dreht.

P.S. Innenlager auf beiden Seiten nach Vorn (Fahrtrichtung) lösen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Also, keine Lagerschalen sondern Innenlager

Wenn bei Deinem Teil mittig ein Loch für eine z.B. 6er Gewindestange ist ? ....schraubst Du das Werkzeug durch die Achse am Lager fest, damit da nichts abrutscht.
Vorher feilst Du aber 2 Flächen ans Werkzeug.....für den Schraubstock. (wenn es sehr hart ist...mit der Flex)
...und dann mit Gewalt


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

Feilen?! 

Aber mit der Flex wäre ne Idee!
So ein Aufwand wegen dem Dreckslager. 

Da muss ich morgen viel radeln, wird heute wohl nix mehr oder ich mach noch vor dem BVB ne Runde?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Lösen in Fahrtrichtung nach vorn 
....entweder ich merke mir Das, oder ich merke mir....der Veikko weiß es 

Nachher fahr ich wieder meine neue Heimwegstrecke...3Pkt. , mal sehen wie lange ich das durchhalte ....meine Frau macht so Andeutungen wie "wo warst Du denn wieder, wie heißt sie denn...."


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Was haltet Ihr von der X7 mit optionaler Fernbedienung ?
....sieht aus wie die Gopro, nur mit 5cm Monitor....bis jetzt mein Favorit


----------



## maddda (6. November 2013)

Also ich würde ne gopro nehmen. 
Display braucht bei ner actioncam kaum jemand und die gopro is einfach state of the art

Hab heute den ganzen nammitach geschraubt rausgekommen is dabei sogar auch was


----------



## InoX (6. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der X7 mit optionaler Fernbedienung ?
> ....sieht aus wie die Gopro, nur mit 5cm Monitor....bis jetzt mein Favorit




klingt richtig gut. besonders interessant ist die Kompatibilität zu den GoProhalterungen. Preis und Technik klingen gut und die Akkulaufzeit ist mehr als doppelt so lang wie die der GoPro. ...Warum nochmal GoPro?

http://www.helmkamera-test.de/index...ionpro-x7-jagt-die-gopro-hero-3-black-edition


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2013)

Ich bin mit meiner gopro zufrieden, aber ich hab ja auch eine alte...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2013)

"26" sterben aus" - Thread ist echt der amüsanteste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. November 2013)

wo?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2013)

Da ich mit der Kamera auch viele Selbstportrais  vom Stativ mit der Serienbildfunktion aufnehmen will, ist zur Kontrolle der Bildschirm sehr wichtig.
 Die Akkulaufzeit soll bei der X7 auch besser als bei der Gopro sein....durch das fertigmachen der Kamera für die Selbstaufnahmen geht einige Zeit verloren und da ist 1h der Gopro sehr kurz.
Der Bildsensor wird bei einigen YouTube Videos gegenüber der Gopro auch gelobt.
Einzig was mich zögern lässt ist der Service und die Bereitstellung von Zubehörteilen, wie z.B. die Fernbedienung. Hoffentlich ist es eine solide Firma .

Ich glaube ich bestelle mal die X7 , es muss ja auch Testkandidaten geben.....zumindest ist mein Test nicht so teuer (279,-) wie der Test "komme ich besser mit 29er oder 26er Rädern zurecht" 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PvHIK1w9f8"]Actionpro X7 vs GoPro Hero 3 Black Vergleich - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
15°C und Sturm...wenn man da nicht warm wird 


26" stirbt nie aus....da hat sich eher die Menschheit ausgerottet, wenn wir so weitermachen wie jetzt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. November 2013)

moin,

so erstmal Frühstücken, hat ja wieder die ganze Nacht geregnet...Temp. muß ich erstmal schauen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Moin Maik ,
so Kamera bestellt .....da brauche ich jetzt nur noch einen besseren Computer 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAuWVLWbTJY"]Actionpro X7 vs. GoPro Hero3 Black Edition: Abmessungen mit/ohne GehÃ¤use - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maddda (7. November 2013)

Moin Leute

Wir haben heute ja nen Geburtstagskind!!!


Alles Gute Marcel


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Na da schließe ich mich doch gleich an,
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag , das alles klappt was Du Dir vorgenommen hast und viel Glück bei der/n Frau/en


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na da schließe ich mich doch gleich an,
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag , das alles klappt was Du Dir vorgenommen hast und viel Glück bei der/n Frau/en



von mir natürlich auch


@wo gibts denn die aktuelle XT/R Scheibenbremse günstig??????


----------



## maddda (7. November 2013)

Bei Hope gibt es ne XTR in gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. November 2013)

hey....habe ja schon ein Xt, die reicht hier und ich stelle mich nicht gerne um


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2013)

Nur schnell vom Handy, Alles Gute Marcel, Geld, Gold und ein sorgenfreies Leben!  Ach ja - und Jens, dir mach ich noch ein Kind wenn du magst!!! Mit dem flexen der Flächen hats dann geklappt! Das Ding ist raus und ich fahr heute WP Punkte. Danke!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Maik, hier kaufe ich oft ein

Veikko, schön das es geklappt hat  ....und das Thema mit dem Kind hatte ich mit meiner Holden auch schon  ....mein Spruch: "lass Die von einem reichen Hübschen ein Kind andrehen und verbrasse mit mir die Alimente " ....aber keine Angst, so ein Kinderstress brauch ich nicht mehr unbedingt.


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2013)

Naja, so direkt reich bin ich dann doch nicht Jens und das mit der Alimente wollte ich eh nicht übernehmen. 
Die neue Kurbel ist jetzt auch drin aber ich fürchte ich werde dann noch den Werfer wechseln, der hat da wohl seine Schwierigkeiten bei den 50 Zähnen. 
Jetzt noch kurz durchatmen und dann fahre ich bissel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

50zig Zähne ....pass auf, das Dir nicht der Oberschenkel platzt ...und nimm die Lampe mit...ab 17Uhr ist es dunkel


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2013)

53 hätte ich lieber gehabt! 
Das ist doch nur das Ding zum um die Seen kullern. Und über den höchsten Berg kann ich drüber schauen wenn ich mich beim radeln hinstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Welcher ...der Cospudener See ?...also 3 Runden sind das Minimum


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2013)

Da bin ich ja nichtmal ne Stunde unterwegs Jens! 
Kombiniere da mindestens zwei Seen.
So, mache jetzt aber raus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Ich dachte der hat 11km  und bei dem Wind...

hau rein


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. November 2013)

so wieder rein war doch ne schöne Runde...

Veikko die Seen kenn ich da kann man schön rollen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2013)

sooo ich mach mich jetzt dann mal mit dem crosser in wald


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

....da geht vielleicht der Wind nicht so


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2013)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 
Ich mach mich jetzt mit meinen Kollegen auf die Kirmes in Soest auf und geh einen Heben


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

Juppi, da ist Er das ganze WE breit und kann keine Punkte sammeln


----------



## Berrrnd (7. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche
> Ich mach mich jetzt mit meinen Kollegen auf die Kirmes in Soest auf und geh einen Heben



glück gewünscht! 


die innenstadtkirmes in soest ist der hammer. viel spaß!


----------



## Junior97 (7. November 2013)

Alles gute Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. November 2013)

Dann viel Spaß auffer Kirmes
Hab grad dem ragley noch ne Kette verpasst.

Heute is wieder Rolle angesagt. Hier regnets seit heute Morgen durchgehend und mein geliebter Homesingletrail wird sich wohl mittlerweile in eine einzige Schlammfütze verwandelt habenDer is ja schon teilweise schlammig wenns ne zeit lang überhaupt net geregnet hat.
Naja hab wenigstens schon vorgesorgt und den neuen Fülm mit Jason Statham besorgt. Hoffentlich gibts da mal wieder andertalb Stunden action und coole Sprüche


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. November 2013)

nadenn Maddda viel spaß auf der Rolle...und der Rest beim Feiern/Saufen sowieso


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

Happy Birthday, Marcel!!! Alles Gute....


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2013)

...das Wetter war so schön warm


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2013)

Da muss ich morgen wieder nachlegen, ging jetzt immer zuviel Zeit mit basteln drauf. Morgen ist der Tag zwar auch schon zerrissen aber früh sollte was gehen.

Gute Nacht....


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2013)

Gute N8


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. November 2013)

erster  MOIN


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2013)

Zweiter 

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2013)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. November 2013)

Das heißt *Dritter*, Sascha! 

Da sieht man mal welches Team früh in den Tag startet!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. November 2013)

so erstmal noch ne Kaffee


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das heißt *Dritter*, Sascha!
> 
> Da sieht man mal welches Team früh in den Tag startet!



ne, eigentlich erster. aber ich hab nix gepostet, als ich um 6uhr reingeschaut habe und noch das gn8 gesehen hab...
bin dann lieber aufs rad gesessen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. November 2013)

gefühlt war ich aber auch schon online  ....naja arbeiten muß ich erst morgen abend wieder...sehe heute mal ein hauch von Sonne...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
... wünscht der 4.  nach frischen Bäckerbrötchen, einem weichgekochten Ei, lecker Marmelade und Bodumkaffee ...ich bin Heute zu Hause 
...der Lebensgefährte meiner Mutti wir nach 88 Jahren und schwerer Krankheit beerdigt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. November 2013)

dann sei mal fein für deine Mutti da...aber in dem Alter zieht man es ja schon ein weing anders....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2013)

...mach ich , für den Lebensgefährten war es besser so als noch ewig in so einem beschi++enen Pflegeheim rumzuhängen


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2013)

Ja, na so lang schlafen kann ich auch nicht aber ich lass mir dann immer noch bissel Zeit um den Rechner anzuwerfen.
Gibt ja schönere Gründe um mal nen Tag frei zu haben Jens aber wenn es ein Leidensweg war dann ist es auch immer gut wenn er beendet ist.
Hier regnet es schon seit heute Früh und ich wollte doch eigentlich aufs Bike. 
Heute müssen wir noch zum Saturn wegen ner neuen Waschmaschine und Therapie habe ich nachmittag auch noch. 
Wird dann wohl doch erst ne Runde mit Licht werden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. November 2013)

hier nun blauer Himmel und Sonne...aber so recht los will ich auch noch net


----------



## maddda (8. November 2013)

@ Jens mein beileid!

Ja das mit den Pflegeheimen usw ist so eine Sache. Alt werden möchten alle, aber alt sein will keiner

Werde jez gleich mal letzte Hand am Ragley anlegen. Heute komme ich auch erst wieder nach Hause wenn es dunkel is...Hab heute von 12-4Uni.
Wenn ich dann zu Hause bin regnets bestimmt auch wieder


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2013)

Jo, jetzt kommt hier auch bissel Licht an den Himmel!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2013)

Hat gestern gar nicht so lange gedauert. Um 12 Uhr war ich wieder in Dortmund. 

Verblüffenstes  Ereignis des Abends: Vor ein paar Wochen war ich mit einem Kumpel in  DER Kneipe in Soest (Pesel). Da hat mich beim bestellen an der Theke  immer so ein Mädel angegrinst, ungefähr mein alter.

Gestern (nach  20 minütigem Anstehen) Bier für mich und die Kollegen bestellen wollen,  grinst die mich wieder an und erzählt mir doch einige interessante  Dinge(*). Mit der Situation hatte ich als letztes gerechnet 
Irgendwann wurde die hinter mir aber auch ungeduldig und sie hätte fast noch vergessen, dass ich das Bier bezahlen muss 

(*) Dinge wie "26er sterben aus" waren KEIN Thema


----------



## maddda (8. November 2013)

> (*) Dinge wie "26er sterben aus" waren KEIN Thema






Das Thema is ja auch gegessen^^


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Das Thema is ja auch gegessen^^



Stimmt, in paar Jahren gibts nur noch 27,5er neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2013)

Achso, das war nicht eine vor der Theke sondern eine Kellnerin.


----------



## maddda (8. November 2013)

Wäre auch verwunderlich, wenn du die zufällig wiedergetroffen hättest, wenn es keine Kellnerin gewesen wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2013)

Naja, auf der Kirmes trifft man eigentlich alle wieder. Wäre zumindest nicht ganz so verwunderlich. 
Aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt wo ich heute noch einen Abstecher mache


----------



## maddda (8. November 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß dabei

Ich oxidier noch bis 4 inner Uni rum-.-


----------



## maddda (8. November 2013)

Grad eben bei Bikediscount gefunden:


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2013)

Naben Leute ,
alles überstanden ...war zum Glück nicht so stressig.






Ach Philipp, bei den neuen Sattelstützen ist eine Luftpumpe für die Vollgummireifen integriert...das ist genial praktisch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich hoffe Ihr lasst Euch heute alle vom Wind durch die Gegend treiben , ich muss Arbeiten und am Abend zum Rummtopfanstich ... hab also wenig Zeit zum Radeln


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Moin Jens und Rest!

Rumtopfanstich? Ich hoffe der Heimweg ist nicht allzu lang! 
Macht man sich echt jetzt schon über den Rumtopf her?
Ist auf jeden Fall ne leckere Sache, hatten wir früher auch.
Hier ist es dank des Windes wieder trocken aber wenn der nicht aufhört fährt man eh lieber im Wald - und da ist es dann wieder nass und schlammig.


----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

Morgen!!!


Musste grad erstmal googeln was ein Rumtopf is

Hier is auch trocken...Gleich gehts zum Krafttraining und heute nammitach probier ich das Ragley dann ma aus


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!!!
> Musste grad erstmal googeln was ein Rumtopf is



Sowas - nur für Große!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2013)

Am besten schmecken mir die mit Rum getränkten geschälten Walnüsse  , dazu das ganze Knabberzeug und SCHOKOLADE .....

....zählt dann der Heimweg als Alternativsportart ?...ist wahrscheinlich von Allem was dabei --Sprinteinlagen, Parkour, Slackline, Liegestützen oder so ähnlich...usw. , da kommt locker eine halbe Stunde zusammen 


Veikko, ich sehe das Bild nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Mit Walnüssen klingt gut - das kenne ich gar nicht!
Vlt. sollte ich mich doch wieder dem Alkohol zuwenden? 
Ich kann mich nur erinnern dass es für mich als Heranwachsenden sehr interessant war, wenn meine Eltern den Topf dastehen hatten. 
Und am Ende wurde das Zeugs immer dicker.

P.S. Ich denke das kann man dann in die wertung einbringen Jens!


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Muss dann erstmal zur Fahrschule um die Ecke, weil ich Linus anmelden will. Der hat Montag Geburtstag und kann dann ja Moped fahren, zumindest hier in Sachsen (glaube Thüringen und Sachsen-Anstalt auch).


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2013)

Mit 15 darf er fahren aber mit 14 1/2 kann er mit Eurer Erlaubnis anfangen die Fahrerlaubnis zu machen.


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Ja - aber mit 14 1/2 gibts keine Geschenke! 
Und außerdem müsste ich dann ja erst noch zu seiner Mutter und mir die Erlaubnis holen dass er darf.


----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

Ach leute ich bin genervt...Hab gerade den Besenstiel beim Laubharken durchgebrochenJez geh ich erstmal lieber inne Muckibude, das kann mir besser...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2013)

Ob es davon besser wird? 
Ich geh nachher noch 2,x h GA fahren. Montag fängt der erste Grundlagen block an

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2013)

Ich durfte heute mein Geburtstagsgeschenk auspacken 

Von meinen Kollegen aus Dortmund gabs übrigens eine weiße Alpina Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern. Ich war bisher ja immer zu geizig und bin mit der Uvex Sicherheitsbrille gefahren. Meine Kollegen waren der Meinung, dass ich so (falls es formtechnisch klappt) nicht BuLi in Saalhausen fahren kann


----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ob es davon besser wird?
> Ich geh nachher noch 2,x h GA fahren. Montag fängt der erste Grundlagen block an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Ich weiß net. War feinmotorisch noch nie so begabt 

Werd heute abfahrtsspezifisch trainieren....


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2013)

Mit der feinmotorik hab ich es auch net so

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Das Ding:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd

ist Blödsinn -oder? Irgendwie kann man da nix verstellen, die Bremse verstellt sich wohl nur von allein je nachdem wie man reintritt, oder so.
Für die Daten könnte ich mir nen Sigma montieren, fürn Rollenrad. Aber ich denke das Teil ist außer günstig nix wert. 
Würde mir halt nur gern noch ne Rolle in den Flur stellen weil manchaml doch die Zeit knapp ist und es dann meist an der Unlust zum anziehen hapert, wenn Dreckswetter ist.


----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

Jup das teil is mist. Mehr als günstig kann das net...


Nimm ne gebrauchte Tacx und gut ist die kosten immer so um die 70-80


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Der Teamkapitän zahlt ja keine! 
Ja, da schau ich heute Abend nochmal in die Kleinanzeigen, weil wenn dann will ich sie in der Nähe und sofort haben. Geduld ist nicht so meins.
Und jetzt gehts raus, die Sonne scheint bei 10°C. Zieh mich bestimmt wieder zu dünn oder zu dick an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2013)

Veikko das mit dem Anziehen kannst Du auch gut über die Geschwindigkeit regeln, wenn Du frierst musste schneller fahren ...und wenn es geht bergauf 

...wenn Du Deine Freundin zu mir schickst, Du willst ja nicht so weit fahren , gebe ich Ihr meine zweite Rolle als Leihgabe bis April mit


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2013)

Sooooo! Bock auf Ballern


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko das mit dem Anziehen kannst Du auch gut über die Geschwindigkeit regeln, wenn Du frierst musste schneller fahren ...und wenn es geht bergauf
> 
> ...wenn Du Deine Freundin zu mir schickst, Du willst ja nicht so weit fahren , gebe ich Ihr meine zweite Rolle als Leihgabe bis April mit



Hätte ich mir nur mal letztens beim Stadler die Jacke gekauft die mir gefallen hat aber manchmal bin ich dann doch zu geizig und muss nun immer die nehmen die keine Luft durchlässt. Da hat man nach zehn km. nasse arme und nen nassen Rücken. 
Warum hast du ZWEI Rollen?!
Wäre aber ne Möglichkeit, falls ich hier keine finde.


----------



## Junior97 (9. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir nur mal letztens beim Stadler die Jacke gekauft die mir gefallen hat aber manchmal bin ich dann doch zu geizig und muss nun immer die nehmen die keine Luft durchlässt. Da hat man nach zehn km. nasse arme und nen nassen Rücken.
> Warum hast du ZWEI Rollen?!
> Wäre aber ne Möglichkeit, falls ich hier keine finde.



Wie soll er denn sonst Tandem auf der Rolle fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Wie soll er denn sonst Tandem auf der Rolle fahren ?




Stimmt Jan, ich Idiot!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2013)

Geil!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich durfte heute mein Geburtstagsgeschenk auspacken
> 
> Von meinen Kollegen aus Dortmund gabs übrigens eine weiße Alpina Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern. Ich war bisher ja immer zu geizig und bin mit der Uvex Sicherheitsbrille gefahren. Meine Kollegen waren der Meinung, dass ich so (falls es formtechnisch klappt) nicht BuLi in Saalhausen fahren kann



wen interessiert denn sowas?

was macht die kellnerin?



*@ all*

guckt mal in die ig.
braucht noch wer esi griffe?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2013)

Die hatte gestern frei. Deswegen werde ich sie heute noch mal besuchen.
Gestern wollte mir nur so ne komische 16 jährige die Zunge in den Hals stecken, in einem Karussell in dem ich mich nicht wehren konnte. Die Querbschleunigung hat aber zum Glück schlimmeres verhindert. So extrem betrunkene Mädchen sind richtigt widerlich!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2013)

gut aus der affäre gezogen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2013)

Ho ho

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die hatte gestern frei. Deswegen werde ich sie heute noch mal besuchen.
> Gestern wollte mir nur so ne komische 16 jährige die Zunge in den Hals stecken, in einem Karussell in dem ich mich nicht wehren konnte. Die Querbschleunigung hat aber zum Glück schlimmeres verhindert. So extrem betrunkene Mädchen sind richtigt widerlich!



Na toll^^ was nervigeres gibt es wirklich nicht-.-Mir geht diese extreme sauferei gerade von die Waibaz extrem aufn Keks...das is wirklich nur noch abstoßend

Soll jez natürlich net heißen, dasss alle so sind


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2013)

Nee, alle sicherlich nicht. Aber meistens die die gerade 16 geworden sind, testen "sich" gerne auf der Kirmes mal aus.
Davon gibts übrigens auch ein Video, man hat ja immer ein paar nicht Karussellfahrer dabei. Die haben sich köstlich amüsiert...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2013)

wie lief das denn ab?

"komm marcel, wir fahren karussel. ich bezahle auch." 


ich bin echt nen bischen neidisch. die kirmes ist echt gut, und die kneipen in der stadt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee, alle sicherlich nicht. Aber meistens die die gerade 16 geworden sind, testen "sich" gerne auf der Kirmes mal aus.
> Davon gibts übrigens auch ein Video, man hat ja immer ein paar nicht Karussellfahrer dabei. Die haben sich köstlich amüsiert...



Is das schon auf youtube? will auch sehn


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie lief das denn ab?
> 
> "komm marcel, wir fahren karussel. ich bezahle auch."
> 
> ...



Nee, wir sind mit einigen Leuten da rein und haben uns alle nach rechts gesetzt. Da das Gerät nicht voll war durfte ich mich mittig setzen neben das Mädel. Nach 2 Sekunden hat sie sich vorgestellt, ihre Lebensgeschichte erzählt und meine Hand gekrallt 
Im ersten Moment ist man da schon verwirrt  

So sieht das Gerät aus. Je nach Drehrichtung war das gut oder schlecht für mich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2013)

Lol! Den Gesichtsausdruck wurde ich gerne sehen

Ach ja   @Chili kochen und eminem hören. Das neue Album ist echt geil!
Und ein leggar Guinness dazu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (9. November 2013)

> Nach 2 Sekunden hat sie sich vorgestellt, ihre Lebensgeschichte erzählt und meine Hand gekrallt




Es gibt leute die gibts gar net


Das Dingen kenne ich überigens auch...war auch ma auf dem Teil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> *@ all*
> 
> guckt mal in die ig.
> braucht noch wer esi griffe?



Servus @  all.


Habe auch schon 6 x ESIs bestellt und 1 x X0 Schaltwerk. 
Gerade gestern erst paar Kleinteile und ein lagerndes X0 verschachert....


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2013)

Die Griffe sind aber nur die dünnen - oder?
Und leider gibts die roten und weißen nicht mehr, im Moment.
Aber wenn einer die Bestellung noch nicht beendet hat, ich würde ein Paar grüne haben wollen.
Ansonsten kann ich welche mitbestellen, bin eben am Korb füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2013)

Das ist mal wieder ein lustiger Abend 
..iah bin auch wiederv heil angekommen , aber bei EWuch ist ja auch einiges los gewesen 
...mist der filn von heute Nachmittach ist immer noach nicht fertig 
..neue Kammera geht gut, nur mein Rechner ist Mist 


rumm,topp ist alle


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

Gute nacht! Bin wieder zurück und hab die kellnerin noch mal so auf der kirmes getroffen :d. Später gehts dann weiter punkte für den wp sammeln!


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder ein lustiger Abend
> ..iah bin auch wiederv heil angekommen , aber bei EWuch ist ja auch einiges los gewesen
> ...mist der filn von heute Nachmittach ist immer noach nicht fertig
> ..neue Kammera geht gut, nur *mein Rechner ist Mist*
> rumm,topp ist alle



Der macht auf einmal auch so viele Fehler beim schreiben! 

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so wieder zurück in der realen Welt  

Mein erster Film ist 17 Min. lang und 3GB groß, also muss ich den teilen .....das kann Tage dauern


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2013)

Da schauen wir uns den Film eben im Frühjahr an!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

Och Jens. Da kannst du die Bits doch einfacher morsen oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2013)

Nix teilen. Richtig encoden. Aber 3gb sind net sooo abartig bei full hd...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

Kurzer Testschuss mit wenig Aufwand. Für das wenige Licht können sich die Bilder wohl sehen lassen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2013)

was lief da gerade fürn lied im autoscooter?

wir sind die coolsten, wenn wir cruisen ...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

Ähm das lief sogar wirklich als wir eingestiegen sind 
Wir hatten noch Chips vom Vortag, aber da sind wir nicht reingekommen. Da sitzen gefühlt 9/10 Leuten mit 20 Chips in der Tasche und man muss ewig warten bis mal jemand aufsteht.

Einmal pro Kirmes ist der Assiscooter aber okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nix teilen. Richtig encoden. Aber 3gb sind net sooo abartig bei full hd...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


Moin Sascha, ich wollte den Film hier im Forum hochladen...da gehen aber nur 750Mb...
...jetzt mache ich 4 Einzelteile draus ...mal sehen ob es so geht 
 In die Dropbox lade ich es auch z.T. hoch....das dauert auch ewig 

...ich will ja auch noch 2-3 Stunden mit dem Rad raus


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2013)

wer nicht mit dem rad raus will, dem empfehle ich jetzt mal sport 1 anzuschalten.

moto 3 und danach moto gp.
heiße tänze um den gewinn der serie.


----------



## xmaxle (10. November 2013)

Wem langweilig ist, empfehle ich mal in die Garage zu schaun und den Bock zu säubern. Pisswetter elendes !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Hier fällt Schnee....


----------



## maddda (10. November 2013)

Also ich hätt jez bock auf gefrorene Trails

Hier liegt im moment so viel nasses Laub rum, dass man die Wurzel net mehr sieht und alles fährt sich wie verdammte Schmierseife


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

War gestern nochmal mit dem RR on Tour. Schön war's!
Wird aber wieder Zeit für einen Crosser....  Der fehlt mir irgendwie. 
Hängt nu am Budget.


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2013)

Naja, ich hätte da ne Idee Maggo! 

Niner Air
Niner EMD
Stumpi

Fast identische Bikes, braucht keine Sau - es sei denn du fährst mit dem Pickup an der Eisdiele vor und lädst sie einzeln ab.
Hau eines davon raus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2013)

signed!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2013)

genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

Vom Rumeiern gestern, war der erste Test:


----------



## maddda (10. November 2013)

Würdsch auch sagen...man brauch maximal 2bikes in der 100mm Klasse. Eins fürs training und eins fürs Rennen und das auch nur wenn die Anzahl der rennen pro Jahr zweistellig is


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Wenn, dann das rote EMD....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Achso, das Salsa hat ja auch 100mm ......


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2013)

für dich Maggoooooo


----------



## Metrum (10. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann das rote EMD....





Zwischen den anderen beiden würde ich nicht entscheiden wollen, das würde mir auch arg schwer fallen. 

Das Salsa ist (im Gegensatz zu dir) auch nicht hart, wie die anderen drei genannten, du Nuss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Der Crosser ist fein, Jens!!! 

Auch der Crosser von Christian ist soooo schick geworden!
Kleiner Kostenfaktor - große Wirkung! 
Das Teil fixt mich irgendwie.


Überlege in Richtung Kinesis Crosslight, Gunsha Disc, Ridley x-Fire Disc, OnOne Dirty Disco...
Bin das Spezi Crux Pro ( klick ) mal zur Probe gefahren, aber der Preis ist crazy und diesen Crosser würde ICH auch nicht im Herbst/Winter einsetzen.
Daher vielleicht doch was aus sturzbeständigerem Alu.


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2013)

Moin und einen guten Start in eine neue Woche...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

tach zusammen! 

wenn ich glueck habe geht heute meine fox raus... schon schwer diese sepa umstellung... 
und wenn man nicht in der lage ist geld ein zu treiben kann, darf man natuerlich die kunden warten lassen,...


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

Morgen!

Bin auch schon in der Uni. Zum glück fällt bei mir heute eine Veranstaltung aus. 

Das mit diesem Sepa muss ich mir auch noch mal genau anschauen. 

Überigens grad gefunden:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/221314436582


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nur gut das ich wärmere Handschuhe an hatte.....


 das Hochladen vom Video Teil 4.5 mit 526 MB wurde abgebrochen ....also nochmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

was  das bei ebay... geht hier @Work net :/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. November 2013)

moin,

naja mal schauen wie der start in die Woche soo wird...
 @Sascha was soll denn SePa sein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

sepa ist die neue eu blz/kn version. gaaanz toll! alles gleich nur wesentlich komplizierter, weil es ja bis jetzt gar nicht ging. manchmal sollte man aktzeptieren, das nicht alles gleich ist.


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was  das bei ebay... geht hier @Work net :/



Da kannste das Rad von Danny Mcaskill aus dem Film imaginate für einen guten Zweck ersteigern


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2013)

Das Rad wird aber teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. November 2013)

so werde mich nun mal aufs rad schwingen...will ja nicht immer die rote Laterne haben obwohl einer muß ja


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

Jop, is aber ja fürn guten zweck


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so werde mich nun mal aufs rad schwingen...will ja nicht immer die rote Laterne haben obwohl einer muß ja



Zuletzt hatte ich die ja Maik aber mir ist es schon lieber wenn du die hast! 
Bei mir wirds heute eng, eben vom Arzt rein, dann kommt zwischen 13-17 die neue Waschmaschine und Linus hat heut Burzeltag. Mal schauen ob noch ne Lichtrunde rausspringt heute nach dem Abendbrot.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

lass dich net stressen. ich trainiere auch nach plan, nicht nach rangliste im winterpokal.
die leute die da "vor dir sind" stehen eher nicht an der startlinie neben dir, geschweige denn sind sie im ziel vor dir


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> lass dich net stressen. ich trainiere auch nach plan, nicht nach rangliste im winterpokal.
> die leute die da "vor dir sind" stehen eher nicht an der startlinie neben dir, geschweige denn sind sie im ziel vor dir



Wohl wahr. Im Prinzip können nur Radkuriere und leute, die auf Sachen wie RAAM oder Race around ireland trainieren gewinnen...
Richtige XC ler werden beim WP auch net übermäßig viel reissen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

so ist es. wen nich hier von 7,5h (ruhewoche) bis zu 16h (laengste grundlagenblock woche, ohen trainingslager) fahre reisse ich hier nix. 
aber hier was reisen ist mit arbeit udn kind eh net drin,... zumal es mir in keinem rennen, das ich fahre, was bringen wuerde


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2013)

Ja, ist schon klar aber wenn wir nicht gaaanz hinten landen ist es doch auch schön. Auch wenn es mehr oder weniger nur ein Spaß ist und manche (siehe Einzelranking) nur spinnen. Zumindest sind wir ja vor den Abtrünnigen aus dem ETWR.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

_Veikko, Maik .....da müssen wir unseren Wettkämpfern mal unter die Arme greifen und ein paar unkoordinierte Einheiten besteuern...damit im Team Top 100 Minimum rauskommt. Ich bin ja auch noch kein Rentner und muss fahren wie ich Zeit und Lust habe.....mit einem Trainingsplan fange ich eh erst im Frühjahr an....zumindest ist so der Plan._
_Aber ganz so faul ist ja unser Team insgesamt auch nicht.....wenn wir so weitermachen passt doch alles _


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2013)

Ich war heute früh bei dem schönen Wetter und den ersten Sonnenstrahlen ein Mal um den See. Richtig Scheeeee wars. Mit Kratzen im Hals aber nur gemütlich gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

Test


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

was hast du script kiddie da zusammen gebastelt? javascript? facebook? ahaaaa?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

geht jetzt ...besser schaff ich`s nich


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

ich klicke eigentlich nicht auf komische script buttons


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

naja... im inkognito fenster ging es net 

ach der powers, wie er die treppe hoch hoppelt


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

Das ist nur FB, ein Video.....ein bisschen Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

....ein kleiner Vorgeschmack ....jetzt nehme ich meinen Film mit auf Arbeit und lade ihn von hier hoch.....70kbit anstatt 5kbit zu Hause, da klappt es nicht


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

Bin gerade Rennrad gefahren. Plötzlich hatte ich hinten nen platten...son schleicher ne halbe stunde vor zu Hause. Hab dann erstmal ne Kartusche reingehauen...das hielt 10 minuten-.-
Dann neuen schlauch rein (bei Null grad im dunkeln

Iwe hat sich dann noch die dichtung von meiner kartuschenpumpe verklemmt und nachdem ich meine letzte kartusche reingehauen hatte hat sich dann das ventil mit der Pumpe rausgedreht

War ja zum Glück net weit von zu Hause wech und Vaddi konnte mich abholn, aber wenn man so steht und wartet wirds echt scheiß kalt^^Hab mich eben erstmal auffer Rolle wieder warmgefahren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. November 2013)

maddda schöne geschichte und ja bei uns wird es nun auch langsam kalt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

Ja, bei so Wetter ist ein platten besonders hässlich!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2013)

Das wichtigste was man immer dabei haben muss....ein geladenes Handy 
...übrigens habe ich mir unplattbare Reifen auf den Straßensatz gezogen, in der Hoffnung das es hilft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2013)

Tubeless crosser! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

Wenigstens nen Photo habsch geschossen, da wars noch Hell und ich hatte noch keinen Platten


----------



## Metrum (11. November 2013)

Das nächste mal läufst du gefälligst heim Philipp, das bringt mehr Punkte!!!


----------



## maddda (11. November 2013)

Hab nachher auffer Rolle zum wieder warmwerden ja noch zwei Punkte gemacht, also gaaanz ruhig


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2013)

Volleyball ist wirklich nett 
Bringt aber auch nur 2 Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es ist kalt geworden und ich hatte die falschen Handschuhe an ...aber ein Foto habe ich noch hinbekommen  (ActioncamX7 Serienbild)


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2013)

ja,...cih hab auch langsam die volle winter kombination an...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

....ein paar Reserven hab ich noch....Gesichtsmaske, Winterstiefel und fette Handschuhe 
...das Wetter war heute "heimtückisch" ... täuscht einem Bikiniwetter vor   , da kam mir Einer mit blanker Glatze und ohne Handschuhe entgegen...ein ganz Harter


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. November 2013)

moin,

schöner Bilder und ich bin auch so ne Frostbeule....

trainiert eigentlich einer mit Musik im Ohr???


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2013)

Ich mache beim Aufwärmen/Anziehen gerne etwas lauter Powermetal oder Elektro an. Hier in Dortmund ginge Musik gar nicht und am Möhnesee geniesse ich die Stille im Wald


----------



## maddda (12. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> schöner Bilder und ich bin auch so ne Frostbeule....
> 
> trainiert eigentlich einer mit Musik im Ohr???



Ich trainier gelegentlich mit Musik. Gerne mal bei ganz langen Einheiten.
Da hör ich dann Rammstein, offspring, SOAD und co aber gerne auch mal Rucka Rucka Ali oder JBO


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

> trainiert eigentlich einer mit Musik im Ohr???


 
Ich nehme gerne Musik mit wenn der Wind pfeift und ich mir die Ohren zustöpseln möchte damit es nicht so zieht


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Eben von der Tour zurück. Supersonniges Wetter und mal die richtige Klamottenwahl gehabt. 
Ich habe auch zu 80% Musik auf den Ohren, weil ich sonst irgendwann Selbstgespräche mache. Irgendwas chilliges in Richtung House, ab und an auch Krach oder nur Mainstream übers Radio.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2013)

ich hab auch oft musik dabei. beim eb training gerne aggro musik (eminem oder soo...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

Super Veikko, da kannst Du am Nachmittag noch eine Verdauungseinheit anhängen ....wenn der Schnee kommt kann ich dann keinen Umweg zur Arbeit fahren , also muss ich das jetzt noch ausnutzen


Nachtrag ...hast ja schon 3h....also reicht ne kleine Verdauungsrunde


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2013)

Wir essen abends immer warm Jens, weil die Jungs im Gym nicht mit essen.

Mit dem hier kann man auch im Winter Umwege zur Arbeit fahren! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/270512-kona-koma-dh-einkaufsrad-einzelstuck

Auch ein interessanter Faden, bei Langweile:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590571&page=32


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2013)

Wenn ich mit Musik radeln würde, würde ich immer vollgas fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

An dem "Koma"  fehlen aber die Spikes, die Griffheizung und die Schneefräse an der Gabel


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Musik radeln würde, würde ich immer vollgas fahren


 
....aber nicht wenn ich die Musik aussuche


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....aber nicht wenn ich die Musik aussuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nO45A7tTMs"]Dido - No Freedom - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## InoX (12. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Musik radeln würde, würde ich immer vollgas fahren



Das ist auch mein Problem. Mit Hörbüchern komme ich noch ganz gut klar. Die beugen auch den Selbstgesprächen vor.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem. Mit Hörbüchern komme ich noch ganz gut klar. Die beugen auch den Selbstgesprächen vor.


 Das Problem bei Hörbüchern ist...wenn man erst mal so richtig im Thema ist...verpennt man die Weiterfahrt .
So ging es uns mal in Norwegen an einer Kreuzung, da fährt man so schon zum Einschlafen, ....voll zugehört bei Harry Potter und erst durchs Hupen der hinter mir Wartenden weitergefahren


----------



## InoX (12. November 2013)

Na gut. Das sollte man natürlich vermeiden


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2013)

Aus meiner Lieblingsgegend 
....Teile 3u.4 von 5 Geht auch in HD

 
Aller Anfang ist schwer , aufgenommen kurz vor Sonnenuntergang.

Achso, stellt Euch den Kotzeimer bereit....ist alles etwas unruhig


----------



## InoX (12. November 2013)

Die Aufnahmen am Lenker wackeln leider immer ziemlich stark. Am Helm oder am Brustgurt klappts besser. Auf den ersten Blick scheint die aber schon ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## Junior97 (12. November 2013)

Heute Laufen gewesen gestern laufen gewesen  Mein Gott mein Kollege treibt mich echt in den Crossfit wahn


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2013)

Kam noch nicht dazu es an zu schauen.
Lenker ist bequem, aber die besserer Aufnahme gibt der Brustgurt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2013)

Ich komme ja im Moment irgendwie zu gar nichts, hab´s auch nicht wirklich richtig mitverfolgt, aber welche Cam ist/war das jetzt, Jens?
Ich finde die Videos sehr, sehr gut -  ebenso die Musikauswahl.  Bei einem der beiden Songs tippe ich fast auf Fleetwood mac !? 

Wirkt irgendwie auch raaaaaaasend schnell! 
-_ Optische Täuschung nehme ich an... _  *duckundweg*


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2013)

Moin Maggo!

Falls sonst noch einer zu Hause ist - taugt der was? 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2013)

Hi!

Die hatte ich vor meiner jetzigen Rolle. Tut was sie soll.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2013)

Danke! Weil Philipp auch schrieb ich soll mir ne gebrauchte Tacx besorgen.
Der Preis passt auch?


----------



## InoX (12. November 2013)

Hatte auch nen gebrauchten Tacx und der sah dem sehr ähnlich. Die Bremse war minimal anders. Tat auch was er sollte und hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Denke du machst nix falsch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2013)

Preislich würde ich vergleichsweise mal in die Bucht lunzen, keine Ahnung was die Rollen z.Zt. kosten.
Denke aber das passt.


----------



## maddda (12. November 2013)

Jup denke auch, dass das passt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2013)

Habe mir heute schon mein Geburtstagsgeschenk abgeholt ; gab´s im voraus von Frauchen...

Winterschuhe:






Orig. Bild muss ich noch schiessen..  Das Pic ist aus dem www.


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Orig. Bild muss ich noch schiessen..  Das Pic ist aus dem www.*



Habe mich schon über den sauberen Teppich gewundert!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. November 2013)

Hättest du sofort merken müssen, wir haben doch im ganzen Haus holländischen Rollrasen...


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Auch Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2013)

morgen...heute kein rad. hals macht noch doof und ich hab nachher noch betriebsversammlung... :/


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

Gaint baut wieder schöne Räder...

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/xtc.advanced.2/16547/70659/


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2013)

naja... die fox sieht aus wie 29zoll mit 27,5 rad drin...


----------



## maddda (13. November 2013)

Moin

Das Giant sieht ein bisschen nach biancchi aus so von der Farbe her..

Heute Habsch auch regenerationstag
 @Sascha is auch besser so bei Halsschmerzen sollte man lieber pausieren, ab auffe Couch und gammeln


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... die fox sieht aus wie 29zoll mit 27,5 rad drin...



Das sieht doch bei Fox immer so aus. Bin gerade mal meine Fotos durchgegangen und die haben immer viel Reifenfreiheit. 

Bsp.: Tomac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2013)

hmmm muss ich nochmal schauen, wenn ich meien wieder habe... 

ja vor allem ich hab es schon bald 2 wochen. nie so schlimm, das ich gar nix machen kann, aber auch net weg :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
der Öltank ist wieder voll  und das Konto reichlich leichter...aber jetzt reicht es wieder für 2 Jahre.


> Gaint baut wieder schöne Räder...
> 
> 
> > Ich hätte mir ja fast Das geholt
> ...


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

wenn das Steuerrohr kürzer wäre würde es mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2013)

moin leute,

so Wetter ist gut  und auf's Bike gehts noch 

der Crosser sieht komisch aus...aber Marco seine schuhe sind schick


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2013)

Maik, dein Air 9 Rahmen auch.   Adapter hat er beigelegt. 
Wird heute verpackt.


----------



## Fezza (13. November 2013)

Wenn Giant, dann dieses hier... das Teil gefällt mir ausgezeichnet!!


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

das sieht gut aus.


----------



## Fezza (13. November 2013)

leider gitb's das Teil nur in zu gross und grösser


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> leider gitb's das Teil nur in zu gross und grösser



Das ist doch egal, Jens III kauft auch immer ne Nummer größer. 
Oder vlt. wächst du ja noch? 

Das obere Giant erinnert mich stark ans Speci Globe und ist unschön.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Ich habe eben neben meinem zukünftigen 59er Crosser gestanden  ...kleiner darf der Rahmen nicht sein .
Da muss ich morgen eine Laufeinheit einlegen damit ich dann mit dem Rad heimfahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Habe heute übrigens mal bei uns mit Alpha Tecc telefoniert weil ich dachte ein kleiner Markt in der Nähe wird wegen der PS4 nicht überrannt und wir bekommen da eine. Klang am Anfang auch gut und er meinte wenn ich da im Laufe des Tages komme bekäme ich sicherlich eine denn es wurden 900 bestellt. Aber ich solle nochmal zurückrufen da er den Kollegen fragen muss der das in der Hand hat.
Danach sah es dann nicht mehr ganz so gut aus - weil der Markt nur 9 (*!*) Stück bekommt und die schon alle verkauft sind!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Veikko, mach`s so wie ich...wenn eine neuer Film ins Kino kommt gehe ich nicht rein (ich darf auch nicht mehr in unser Kino) und *warte* bis ich den Film auf DVD bekomme....da kann ich den Film dann sehen wann ich will 


Info---ladet Euch nicht den IE11 auf den Rechner...bei mir gehen hier etliche Funktionen nicht mehr ...z.B. Smileys und Zitate einfügen geht nicht mehr ohne Probleme


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Außer dir nutzt sicherlich keiner mehr IE!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Im Verhältnis zum Telegraphieren ist das für mich schon eine riesige Erleichterung in meinem Leben...ich habe auch erst seit ein paar Tagen Internet ....seitdem habe ich aber auch keine Zeit mehr für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

genau


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zum Telegraphieren ist das für mich schon eine riesige Erleichterung in meinem Leben...ich habe auch erst seit ein paar Tagen Internet ....seitdem habe ich aber auch keine Zeit mehr für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben




Und du regst dich über deine langsame Leitung auf. Das ist wie auf ner freigegebenen Autobahn Dacia fahren und den dann auch noch von nem Pferd ziehen lassen...


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, die Geschwindigkeit wird automatisch der Auffassungsgabe angepasst!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Veikko, unser Philipp benutzt anscheinend auch den IE ....ich sehe nämlich kein Bild 


...ich könnte schwören, das da eins war bzw. hin sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Veikko, unser Philipp benutzt anscheinend auch den IE ....ich sehe nämlich kein Bild



Finde es nicht passend.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Und du regst dich über deine langsame Leitung auf. Das ist wie auf ner freigegebenen Autobahn Dacia fahren und den dann auch noch von nem Pferd ziehen lassen...



Aber immerhin gibts jetzt in Naumburg ein Drive In


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Aber Naumburger sind auch ein bisschen masochistisch angehaucht, sonst könnte ich den ungleichen Kampf nicht mit einem Schmunzeln genießen.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

Das muss man erstmal drauf haben so zum Drivein zu fahren. Bei meinem Omega musste ich immer aussteigen weil das Fenster nicht runter ging.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Und außerdem weißt du ja dass wir dich trotzdem lieb haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und außerdem weißt du ja dass wir dich trotzdem lieb haben.




Warte nur, wenn mein schnelles Rad einsatzbereit ist und mein Navi Deine Adresse geschluckt hat.....bist Du fällig  ....da zeigst Du mir Deine Seenrunde...das bringt Punkte


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Schnelle Räder bringen aber weniger Punkte Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

....ich könnte auch sagen, schnell rüber zu Dir und dann locker um den See ....und dann schnell wieder heim


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2013)

so gerade wieder rein....Sonne aber der Wind ist immernoch oll


----------



## InoX (13. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....ich könnte auch sagen, schnell rüber zu Dir und dann locker um den See ....und dann schnell wieder heim


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2013)

browser bashen und ich bin net da??? dreist!

das giant ist auch geil. ist ne alternative zum focus, aber halt in alu :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Ob mir das Cube auch so ansprechend übergeben wird.


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Ja sicher, Jens!
Sie wartet schon auf dich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2013)

Wenn das so ist  ...da bekomme ich bestimmt ordentlich Rabatt und einen Teil der Ökosteuer


----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2013)

ICh bruahc mal kurz eure Hilfe
Ist ja bald wieder Weihanchten
Und ich weis nciht ob ich mir eher ein 29er Chinakracher mit Gabel wünschen soll ( ist ja oftmals so das Starrgabel und Sattelstütze dabei sind) Oder doch lieber ne XO Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Mit dem 29er würde ich warten bis deren Produktion Ende 2014 eingestellt wird da sie dann billiger zu bekommen sind. Dann lieber ne Kurbel zum Decals runterschrubben.


----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/269063-sram-xx1-2013-170mm-kurbel-bb30-11-fach-q168-38-zahne

oder direkt die ?


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Du hast doch kein BB30 -oder?!


----------



## Junior97 (13. November 2013)

Leider nicht aber ich meine es gibt Adapter


----------



## Berrrnd (13. November 2013)

die sind in dieser richtung aber nicht sehr empfehlenswert, da die lager eher klein ausfallen.

in die andere richtung gehts problemlos.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2013)

Wenn du 38T Mono treten kannst?!


----------



## Metrum (13. November 2013)

Kauf dir da lieber ne 970er XTR, die hat auch keinen Preisverlust wenn du sie nicht mehr magst oder ne Deus.


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2013)

Moin Jungs!


----------



## maddda (14. November 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

Morgen...heute wieder auto, aber das halsweh ist so gut wie weg  verschiebe ich den 1. Ga block um eine woche nach hinten. Kein bock den sche*** zu verschleppen. Das ist kein spass, wenn man morgens um 630 aufs rad muss.

Vllt erreiche ich auch heute mal jemand wegen meiner fox :/

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mann!  die fox ist da. und das beste: sie hat jetzt wohl auch die kashima tauchrohre 
damit ist es auch keine oem gabel mehr. krone+tauchrohre sind neu. casting sieht aus wie neu. gabel ist frisch aus dem service und das ganze nicht fuer >1000euro sondern fuer am ende dann 400euro 

das hat der pfosten nun davon, das er mir die knarzende gabel unterschieben wollte und zu faul war sie ein zu schicken


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
-1°C...da hat Philipp bald seine geliebten gefrorenen Trails  und braucht sich nicht mehr auf gefährlichen Straßen rumtreiben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mann!  die fox ist da. und das beste: sie hat jetzt wohl auch die kashiam tauchrohre
> damit ist es auch keine oem gabel mehr. krone+tauchrohre sind neu. casting sieht aus wie neu. gabel ist frisch aus dem service und das ganze nicht fuer >1000euro sondern fuer am ende dann 400euro
> 
> das hat der pfosten nun davon, das er mir die knarzende gabel unterschieben wollte und zu faul war sie ein zu schicken




Autofahren macht aggressiv


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

hihi, ne ich bin voll entspannt  das ist schadenfreude! und wenn, dann sit die aggro musik schuld 
haette er sie selber eingeschickt und die 130fuer den service bezahlt haette er locker 600steine fuer bekommen...
die sieht naemlich echt aus wie neu nur das knarzen halt. war halt jemand der die suchfunktion nicht nutzen kann. ist naemlich ein "offenes" geheimnis, das fox die einfach tauscht. 

egal, ich freu mich! abgesehen von den 1800g ist das naemlich ne geile gabel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

,  dann viel Spaß mit dem Teil... aber das sich so was lockern kann 
...nachher hole ich den Crosser ...schon etwas getunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. November 2013)

moin,
 @Sascha das mit der Gabel freut mich...und dir Jens viel spaß mit dem Crosser...

kalt ist es hier auch mal schauen wie es nach
her auf dem Rad so ist


----------



## maddda (14. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> -1°C...da hat Philipp bald seine geliebten gefrorenen Trails  und braucht sich nicht mehr auf gefährlichen Straßen rumtreiben.



Würde aber auch zeit in ner Woche is dann spätestens alles durchgefroren

Gestern Abend hab ich noch mit nem Kollegen nen neuen Horrorfülm (Evil Dead)geschaut. Wurde ma wieder Zeit 

Wer net auf son Kram steht bitte einfach ignorieren
Fazit: Endlich mal nen halbwegs spannender Film mit Dämonen. Nicht so ein mist wie der Exorzismus der Emily Rose oder so. Gut erschrecken kann man sich ziemlich gut. Und endlich mal ein Film, bei dem die Szene mit dem Spiegel abgewandelt wurde
Kettensägen und das obligatorische Gewitter gabs natürlich auch


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...nachher hole ich den Crosser ...*schon etwas getunt*


----------



## maddda (14. November 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Würde aber auch zeit in ner Woche is dann spätestens alles durchgefroren
> 
> Gestern Abend hab ich noch mit nem Kollegen nen neuen Horrorfülm (Evil Dead)geschaut. Wurde ma wieder Zeit
> 
> ...



das 2013er remake? ich liebe die alten orginale


----------



## maddda (14. November 2013)

Jup war das 2013er remake. Gibts seit kurzem auf DVD.

Den originalen hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen, deswegen kann ich dazu nix sagen, war aber wirklich gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. November 2013)

maddda der film klingt ja ganz gut...müßte man glatt mal schauen

@ und Frieren muß es ja nicht gleich....


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

die orginal sind weltklassse. aber mittlerweile eher comedy als schocker


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2013)

Eben die Sendung von Planet X gekommen, die Esis sind ja arg dünn! Bin froh dass ich nur 1 Paar bestellt habe.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2013)

Echt findest du?

Bin mir denen immer Super klar gekommen die neuen Hope Griffe sind überigens auch net dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eben die Sendung von Planet X gekommen, die Esis sind ja arg dünn! Bin froh dass ich nur 1 Paar bestellt habe.



die normalen racers sind halt nur 30 mm, die chunky 32 mm, und die super/extra chunky 34 mm im durchmesser.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. November 2013)

Meine Riesenorder an ESIs kam gestern an.
Veikko, wundere dich nicht  -  wenn die Griffe montiert sind gehen die noch auseinander. 
Lassen sich aber straffer montieren, gegenüber WCS, Procraft und Co.
Halten aber auch 100x besser!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. November 2013)

tag marco,

alles im plan???


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

Wem fällt es auf


----------



## baloo (14. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine Riesenorder an ESIs kam gestern an.
> Veikko, wundere dich nicht  -  wenn die Griffe montiert sind gehen die noch auseinander.
> Lassen sich aber straffer montieren, gegenüber WCS, Procraft und Co.
> Halten aber auch 100x besser!!!



Verschleiss ist aber 100x grösser!
Aber sonst


----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

sind die so schlecht von der haltbarkeit?

Jens gibts auch eine Seitenansicht? Wer hats nun gebracht?


----------



## baloo (14. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> sind die so schlecht von der haltbarkeit?



Schlecht nicht unbedingt, aber 2 Paar hab ich in dieser Saison durchgerubbelt!


----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

unter was für Bedingungen? Viel Dreck? Laufleistung? mit Handschuhen?


----------



## baloo (14. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> unter was für Bedingungen? Viel Dreck? Laufleistung? mit Handschuhen?



immer mit Handschuhen.
1. Sasionhälfte nass, verregnet -> dreckig
2. Sasionhälfte trocken, heiss -> schweissig


Aber Grip ist der Hammer, ob dreckig, nass, schweissig oder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2013)

Wuhu! Ich hab die Transportkosten von PX wieder.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. November 2013)

...also haste bald ne neuen Rahmen????


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2013)

Mitte/Ende Dezember.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mitte/Ende Dezember.




...also Januar


----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

...2015


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2013)

Möglich...

Aber ich darf mir ja morgen den neuen Crosser zusammen schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. November 2013)

So Jungens hab mal wieder die Augenpflege gefüllt


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

Endlich!!! Wurde glaub ich sogar etwas leichter. Muss ich aber nochmal mit der steckachse wiegen, die liegt aber im keller. Geil aussehen tut sie schonmal 






Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wem fällt es auf



MIR, die Lampe sitzt nicht mittig!!! 

Bin eben erst rein, dachte mir schon dass die Esis noch aufgehen und habe sie daher bevor ich weg bin schon mal aus der Folie befreit. Ich wusste ja dass es die dünnen sind aber die Grünen gabs nicht in dick. 
Naja, wenns nicht passt gehts mit dem Cutter ran und in die Tonne.

Geile Gabel Sascha!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> MIR, die Lampe sitzt nicht mittig!!!
> 
> Bin eben erst rein, dachte mir schon dass die Esis noch aufgehen und habe sie daher bevor ich weg bin schon mal aus der Folie befreit. Ich wusste ja dass es die dünnen sind aber die Grünen gabs nicht in dick.
> Naja, wenns nicht passt gehts mit dem Cutter ran und in die Tonne.
> ...


...das auch ...meine ich aber nicht .
(die Lampe ist am Crosser übrigens Mist....da man weiter vorn greift und die Lampe mit dem schrägem Glas unter der Nase hat...erst recht im Wiegetritt...streut das an sich gute Licht auch ins Gesicht  und blendet  )
...und die Esis bleiben ganz 


Sascha, da hat sich der kleine Ärger gelohnt


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

Oja! Morgen abend einbauen und Samstag testen. Ich glaub das wird auch optisch gefällig
Gewicht sollte mit der Steckachse knapp über 1700g liegen. Hat sich das upgrade also geklont

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

geklont ja leider nicht.


----------



## Metrum (14. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jens gibts auch eine Seitenansicht?



Du siehst doch wie schmal die Einzimmerwohnung ist, der kann das gar nicht von der Seite fotografieren!!!! 
Aber trotzdem wäre ein Bild im Ganzen nett Jens oder machst du keins weil wir dann sehen würden dass der Sattel auf dem Oberrohr aufsitzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> geklont ja leider nicht.



Ja ja,... Scheiss swipe!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du siehst doch wie schmal die Einzimmerwohnung ist, der kann das gar nicht von der Seite fotografieren!!!!
> Aber trotzdem wäre ein Bild im Ganzen nett Jens oder machst du keins weil wir dann sehen würden dass der Sattel auf dem Oberrohr aufsitzt?




Na klar gibt es noch schöne Fotos von allen Seiten, ich muss aber noch bis zum WE warten...sollen ja Bilder in der freien Wildbahn werden. 


Der Rahmen passt perfekt , beim 56er hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich immer die Knie ins Kinn gerammt . (Größenvergleichsfotos kommen auch)


...Euch fällt also nichts auf, Ihr seid Experten  ....bei einer Probefahrt wären die meisten wohl sehr überrascht und würden sich ordentlich verbremsen ...und DIE gehen nach meiner 6 Punkterunde wie Sau, ich meine perfekt


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Jens gibts auch eine Seitenansicht? Wer hats nun gebracht?




Das Rad habe ich bei meinem Händler hier bestellt, da gab es noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten obendrauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

Ja das lohnt sich meist. Bei meinem Händler gibts zum Rad auch immer ordentlich was dazu. Da ist er Aufpreis ganz schnell wieder rein.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Rad habe ich bei meinem Händler hier bestellt, da gab es noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten obendrauf



stützräder?  


nabend alle zusammen. 


@ onkel_doc
danke!


----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

Oh stimmt, Moppedstylebremsen. Einmal über den Lenker absteigen und man merkt es sich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> stützräder?


 
 ich muss mich zwischen Den oder Den entscheiden...einen Weißen habe ich schon...werde wahrscheinlich den Schwarzen nehmen.


----------



## InoX (14. November 2013)

dem


----------



## Slow (14. November 2013)

Ich würd auch "dem" nehmen! Haha. (-;


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> dem


...was würde Sascha schreiben :"Ja ja,... Scheiss swipe!"...bei mir ist es ein bisschen schwieriger.


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Oh stimmt, Moppedstylebremsen. Einmal über den Lenker absteigen und man merkt es sich.



Das hatte ein Freund mal. Der war ein normales "Bremsenlayout" gewohnt und hatte dann irgendwann ein neues Rad. Das hatte dann die VR-Bremse rechts, er wollte mit gezogener HR-Bremse ganz lässig das Hinterrad herumziehen (wir müssen da um die 12 gewesen sein) und ist dann über den Lenker gestiegen, weil es eben doch nicht die HR-Bremse war.

Ach ja, moin zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Moin Christian und Rest!

Sag mal, was für Reifen sind das eigentlich auf deinem schönen Crosser?


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

Cross king glaube ich. Jedenfalls der X-King zum Crossen.

Moin


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Danke! 
Muss jetzt weg...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

CycloXKing heißen die. 622-35.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2013)

warum gibts die eigentlich nicht mit blackchilicompound?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

Von Gummimischungen habe ich sowas von keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

Morgen Leute


Mir is auch schon aufgefallen, dass es immer die ausführungen von Reifen, die ich mir wünsche net gibt.

Zum beispiel nen 2.0er FF mit Raceguard...Gab es nie


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich war heute zu schnell unterwegs...1Pkt. weniger  , so ein Ding rollt aber auch schnell 


Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 33-622 


schnell ein paar Fotos


----------



## mete (15. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> G so ein Ding rollt aber auch schnell



Kein Wunder, sind ja auch die falschen Reifen druff .


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, sind ja auch die falschen Reifen druff .


Moin Matthias, 
das sind Fotos mit dem zweiten LRS .
Das Gesamtgewicht liegt zwischen 10,5 u. 11kg ....sollten laut Angabe von Cube aber 9,5kg sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Ich bin hier arg verzweifelt, weil mein Jura Kaffeegerät nicht mehr tut wie es soll. Jetzt musste ich normalen Filterkaffee trinken - watt ne Plörre!

Kommt gut das Crossgerät. Kann aber gegen das Gerät von Christian überhaupt nicht antstinken


----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

Jau das is erste Sahne!!!



@ Marcel ich trauere mit dir. Ein leben ohne Jura is einfach sinnlosDas is genau so wie billiges Pesto


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kann aber gegen das Gerät von Christian überhaupt nicht antstinken



Freut mich, das zu hören.
Und nichts gegen Filterkaffee! Hier auf Arbeit gibt's echt guten. Aber wem erzähle ich das - jemandem, der Vollautomaten-verwöhnt ist.
Kauf dir 'ne French Press, das kommt gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Ich bin hier arg verzweifelt, weil mein Jura Kaffeegerät nicht mehr tut wie es soll. Jetzt musste ich normalen Filterkaffee trinken - watt ne Plörre!
> 
> Kommt gut das Crossgerät. Kann aber gegen das Gerät von Christian überhaupt nicht antstinken


Moin, 
besorge Dir ein Hiteckaffeebrühhalbautomat, auch genannt Bodum  , das schmeckt immer  


Ich würde mir nie trauen ein fertig Gekauftes mit einen Selbstaufbau zu vergleichen...außer beim Preis . 
Wenn mir die  Karre Spaß macht, wird nach und nach modifiziert.
Die Bremsen baue ich aber nicht mehr auf komplett hydraulisch um, da kommen ev. nur neue Bremssättel drauf.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau das is erste Sahne!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @ Marcel ich trauere mit dir. Ein leben ohne Jura is einfach sinnlosDas is genau so wie billiges Pesto



Ich werd mich von meinem Vater hier aus Dortmund abholen lassen und dann geht sie in den Service. Was ich so im Internet gelesen habe, ist das nur eine Kleinigkeit. Hab das Gerät aber auch weniger als 1 Jahr 

...und billig Nutella 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> besorge Dir ein Hiteckaffeebrühhalbautomat, auch genannt Bodum  , das schmeckt immer
> 
> 
> ...



Erst Service und dann gucken 

Ist ja auch klar, allerdings wollte ich den "Custom-Aufbau" noch mal hervorheben. Ich würde gerne noch ein Bild auf richtigen Pellen sehen.
Außerdem sind die Standard-Kettenblätter bei Shimano ein Graus. 
Sonst erstmal nichts modifizieren, passt ja alles zusammen.

Welche Bremsen sind verbaut?


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Ich finde deins auch schön Jens! Eigentlich fand ich schwarz/blau nicht so toll ( nach meinem Versuch beim Grossman) aber beim Würfel kommt's gut.  
Bekomme jetzt zu Weihnachten nen Vollautomaten von Krups.  Sind ja eigentlich Cappu Trinker aber ich habe oft Bock auf nen schönen Kaffee. Seit ich jetzt schon über ein Jahr keinen Alk mehr trinke muss ich mich ja anders belohnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie trauen ein fertig Gekauftes mit einen Selbstaufbau zu vergleichen...außer beim Preis .




Wieso? da ist Christians ja auch deutlich billiger.


Sieht aber insgesamt ganz gut aus. 

Mich stört lediglich die Optik des Lenkers an dem Vorbau. Da stimmt was nicht. Ist irgendwie so positiv und der Lenker ist so rund.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

Der geringe Abstand zwischen Ober- und Unterlenker ist mir auch aufgefallen. Sieht komisch aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Welche Bremsen sind verbaut?


Farbe                                                        black`n`blue                         
Rahmen                                                        Aluminium Lite, Double Butted, Internal Cable Routing, Disc Only                         
Größe                                                        53, 56, 59, 62 cm                         
Gabel                                                        CUBE Cross Race Disc, Tapered                         
Steuersatz                                                        CUBE Orbit Z-t, top zero-stack 1 1/8", bottom 1 1/2" integrated                         
Vorbau                                                        CUBE Performance Pro, 31.8mm                         
Lenker                                                        CUBE Race Bar, Compact                         
Lenkerband                                                        CUBE Grip Control                         
Schaltwerk                                                        Shimano 105 RD-5700SSL, 2x10-Speed                         
Umwerfer                                                        Shimano 105 FD-5700BML, Clamp 31.8mm                         


Schalt-Bremshebel-Kombination                                                        Shimano 105 ST-5700
Bremse                                                        Shimano BR-CX77 Mech. Discbrake 160/160mm
Kurbelganitur                                                        Shimano FC-CX50, Hollowtech II, 46x36T, 170mm (53/56cm), 175mm (59/62cm)
Laufradsatz                                                        Shimano XT HB/FH-M785 Centerlock / RA 0.7 Aero Rim
Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 33-622
Sattel                                                        Selle Italia X1 Road
Sattelstütze                                                        CUBE Performance Post, 27.2mm
Sattelklemme                                                        RFR Close 31.8mm
Gewicht                                                        9,5 kg 



Metrum schrieb:


> Ich finde deins auch schön Jens! Eigentlich fand ich schwarz/blau nicht so toll ( nach meinem Versuch beim Grossman) aber beim Würfel kommt's gut.




...hat Cube gut hinbekommen  , passt aber absolut nicht mehr zum meiner roten Rolle 



InoX schrieb:


> Wieso? da ist Christians ja auch deutlich billiger.
> 
> 
> Sieht aber insgesamt ganz gut aus.
> ...


...mit Neuteilen kommt man normalerweise als Nichtradhändler teurer als ein Komplettkauf ....der Christian hat eben das Optimum aus seinen Teilen rausgeholt 


Im Original sieht das Lenkergedöns nicht so unproportional aus...das liegt an dem ungünstigen Blickwinkel  ...

....hier sieht es schon besser aus


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Dann dreh den Vorbau rum Junge - fährst so ja wie ein Mädchen durch die Gegend!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Ach ja, Rolle. Wir waren gestern nochmal im Garten und sind auf dem Rückweg durch die Domstadt. Hätte ich da eher dran gedacht hätte ich die Rolle abholen können. 

P.S. Habt ihr eigentlich am Ortseingang ein Klärwerk (wenn man von Weimar kommt) oder riecht es dort immer so?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

Ich glaube jetzt mit den Winterklamotten und meiner kleinem Wampe fehlt dann der Platz für die gutgefüllten Oberschenkel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...mit Neuteilen kommt man normalerweise als Nichtradhändler teurer als ein Komplettkauf ....der Christian hat eben das Optimum aus seinen Teilen rausgeholt



Nicht einmal das. War ja noch Kram vorhanden und der Rest wurde bewusst günstig gehalten.
A propos Rolle, ich könnte meine mal veräußern - bin darauf schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren.
Ich sollte wieder an die Arbeit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

....ein gelöschter Eintrag...bezog sich nicht auf Dein Beitrag Christian....ich war nur wieder mal etwas überfordert .


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach ja, Rolle. Wir waren gestern nochmal im Garten und sind auf dem Rückweg durch die Domstadt. Hätte ich da eher dran gedacht hätte ich die Rolle abholen können.
> 
> P.S. Habt ihr eigentlich am Ortseingang ein Klärwerk (wenn man von Weimar kommt) oder riecht es dort immer so?


Da hättest Du dran denken können  .
 Der Gestank kommt glaube ich von den Feldern, das Klärwerk was wir haben stinkt kaum und ist auch etwas weiter weg von der Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> A propos Rolle, ich könnte meine mal veräußern - bin darauf schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren.



Hätten wir da eher mal drüber gesprochen hätten wir ja auch was fürn Crosser gegen Rolle tauschen können.


----------



## mete (15. November 2013)

Ich glaube, das muss ich mit meinen Rädern auch mal probieren, Beschleunigungslöcher und -bremse :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321245841212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

der hat wohl völlig einen am Laufen und die Deppen bieten da auch noch drauf.


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das muss ich mit meinen Rädern auch mal probieren, Beschleunigungslöcher und -bremse :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321245841212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



 

Ne Freilaufnabe und keine Bremsen?! ALTER!!!!
Na gut, irgendwann bricht es eh auseinander aber was ist wenn man trotzdem mal anhalten muss? Man kann ja nichtmal mit dem Fuss auf dem Vorderrad bremsen wegen der halben Gabel!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

....ein fahrbarer Bienenstock, da ist es auch besser wenn keine Bremsen verbaut sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> der hat wohl völlig einen am Laufen und die Deppen bieten da auch noch drauf.




...ach für den Preis bis jetzt ist alles noch im grünen Bereich ...Sascha würde die "Gabel" zum Service bringen und ein Schnäppchen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Wie bekommt man da eigentlich den ganzen Dreck und Wasser wieder aus dem Rahmen?


----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

Wie kann man so tolle Teile nur so kaputt machen -.-


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaarg! er hat die lefty angeflext!!!
toetet ihn mit feuer!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie kann man so tolle Teile nur so kaputt machen -.-


 
Du machst die wenigstens beim Fahren kaputt


----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

Also ich hab das mit dem Mountainbiken so gelernt, dass man dich den Wald fährt und die Teile wieder mitbringt, die zu teuer sind um sie im Wald liegen zu lassen

BTW mein x0 Schaltwerk hat schon 3 Sessions hinter sich


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

Na wenn die Sessions nicht so lang sind...


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Juhu, eben ne gut erhaltene Hope Pro II Evo HR Nabe für 70 im Markt geschossen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

ui fein. hope lohnt immer!


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Such die schon paar Tage und finde der Preis passt.  Wollte zwar ne rote, aber schwarz passt auch immer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

ich hab auch vorne ne rote und hinten ne schwarze. geht optisch gerade noch... 
ich freu mich auf zaboo zusammen bauen und morgen testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Na wenn die Sessions nicht so lang sind...



Wollte Saisons schreiben. Doofe autokorrektur-.-


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

WOBEI ZWEI SESSIONS BEI DIR GLAUBWÜRDIGER ERSCHEINEN!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wollte Saisons schreiben. Doofe autokorrektur-.-


... ich gebe meine Fehler wenigstens zu...aber das kann nicht Jeder


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> WOBEI ZWEI SESSIONS BEI DIR GLAUBWÜRDIGER ERSCHEINEN!



Musst du so schreien?


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> WOBEI ZWEI SESSIONS BEI DIR GLAUBWÜRDIGER ERSCHEINEN!



Stimmt


----------



## Metrum (15. November 2013)

Die Taste hing fest, Christian!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das muss ich mit meinen Rädern auch mal probieren, Beschleunigungslöcher und -bremse :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321245841212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649






Gut, immerhin ist er ehrlich und hat gleich in der Überschrift drauf hingewiesen:



			
				backflip20 schrieb:
			
		

> !!!!!!!!Wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2013)

Der totale Wahnsinn. Sascha hat Recht, steinigt ihn. Wie kann man an einer Lefty die Bremsaufnahmen abflexen?

Immerhin geht meine Jura wieder. Mit Paps in Dortmund getestet -> Geht nicht.
Maschine zum Möhnesee gebracht, neben die Jura meiner Eltern gestellt -> funktioniert perfekt und erzeugt wieder erstklassigen Kaffee.

Ist aber doch eine kostengünstige Wunderheilung gewesen 


Ich starte jetzt mein Doppelprojekt, mal sehen ob es was wird. Ihr bekommt dann hoffentlich beides in den nächsten Tagen zu sehen. Vielleicht möchte ich dann mal einen Aufbauthread so gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

> Ich starte jetzt mein Doppelprojekt, mal sehen ob es was wird. Ihr bekommt dann hoffentlich beides in den nächsten Tagen zu sehen. Vielleicht möchte ich dann mal einen Aufbauthread so gestalten.



Bin gespannt!
Werde die Tage auch mal wieder loslegen und bauen hab noch das ein oder andere vor...Muss vorher aber noch ein bisschen Vitamin B spielen lassen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2013)

Und wieder mal verärgert mich das Kaffenback mit der Stütze. So fest, dass ich mir nach dem Losrütteln und Rupfen die Finger am heißen Sitzrohr verbrannt habe.

Nein, die Sattelklemme war schon weg und ja ich habe Kriechöl verwendet!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

Besser als was ich bei der DM in Säckingen gesehen hab: ist einer raus, weil dir masterpiece im specci immer gerutscht ist. Nach dem 3. Mal wieder hoch machen härter er keinen Bock...
Wobei... Warum er auf DER Strecke den Sattel gebraucht hat... Eigentlich eine rissen BMX Strecke, nur kurz hoch runter hoch runter paar Sprünge,... Coole Strecke, aber nen echten Berg gab es net

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2013)

Ich versteh nicht, warum mir am Alfsee der Sattel immer Stück für Stück runter ist. Raus gehts nämlich kaum.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

Besser?





Mit 2x 700g reifen und 1720g Gabel 10,3kg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (15. November 2013)

sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

Die Perspektive Finger finde ich noch besser:




Freue mich auf Probe ballern morgen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2013)

Weil man das Kashima-Coat sieht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

Ich bin normal kein fan von gold, aber geil ist es schon!

Ne ich liebe ein leeres 1x9 Cockpit

Wobei mir die 34er Kassette schon ziemlich mickrig vor kommt, wenn am epic eine 42er ist. Aber naja "harden the fueck up!"

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (15. November 2013)

Ich find Kashima auch geil! Richtig pornös


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

Moin, ich platze hier kurz mal rein  

Kann man ein 9fach Schaltwerk von SRAM mit einem 10fach Shifter, also 10fach fahren? 

Lieben Dank!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

Welche (günstige) Hängewaage könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

Sascha, dein Bike sieht jetzt so "normal" aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2013)

es reicht halt nur fuer eine lefty... am trainingsrad muss ich mich halt nur mit ner fox begnuegen


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

Moin!
Man darf keine drei Beiträge am Stück posten!!!! 
Ich denke mal Hängewaagen gibts in der Bucht und bei den Ausbeutern von Amazon, etc. wie Sand auf Rügen.
Ich habe mir mal irgendwann ne Kern geleistet und es nicht bereut.
In der Garage an der Decke hängt auch nur so ein 0815 Teil, fürs Grobe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> es reicht halt nur fuer eine lefty... am trainingsrad muss ich mich halt nur mit ner fox begnuegen


Ja ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> Man darf keine drei Beiträge am Stück posten!!!!
> Ich denke mal Hängewaagen gibts in der Bucht und bei den Ausbeutern von Amazon, etc. wie Sand auf Rügen.
> Ich habe mir mal irgendwann ne Kern geleistet und es nicht bereut.
> In der Garage an der Decke hängt auch nur so ein 0815 Teil, fürs Grobe.


Moin 



Ach nee. Mir geht es einfach darum, zu erfahren, welche Wagen ihr habt und wie zufrieden ihr seid. Von Kern gibt es ja auch viele verschiedene Modelle. 

 0815 Teil habe ich und bin nicht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. November 2013)

moin....
 @_Sascha_ sieht mal wieder gut aus...Erkältung weg??? Darf erstmal beim umzug helfen mal schauen was ich dann noch so schaffe


und sooo schlecht wird die Fox schon nicht sein


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

Habe die CH15K20 von Kern.
Sag mal, was für ne Laufradgröße hast du im Flash?
Habe überlegt ob die Fatty nen 650b verträgt und bei dir sieht es recht eng aus.


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin....
> @_Sascha_ sieht mal wieder gut aus...Erkältung weg??? *Darf erstmal beim umzug helfen* mal schauen was ich dann noch so schaffe



Bei sowas hat man irgendwann mal gelernt leider keine Zeit zu haben!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. November 2013)

Veikko da sagst wie fast immer was wahres :-9


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

So, ich werde mich jetzt mal umkleiden und ne Runde drehen.
Nachmittag ist wieder nicht wirklich frei und eben ist es schön trocken und kalt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habe die CH15K20 von Kern.
> Sag mal, was für ne Laufradgröße hast du im Flash?
> Habe überlegt ob die Fatty nen 650b verträgt und bei dir sieht es recht eng aus.


Danke!

Welches Flash? Meinst du das Taurine? Dort sind jedenfalls 26ee drin. Der Hinterbau würde 27, 5er vertragen, die Fatty nicht. Da gingen die 2, 25er 26er Reifen gerade noch so.


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Mooooin Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Moin Philipp!

Ich denke ich werde gleich mal die Projekte fertigstellen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Philipp!
> 
> Ich denke ich werde gleich mal die Projekte fertigstellen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht



Bilder!!!!!Ich will bilder sehn


Werd jez gleich mal ins Fitnesstudio fahrn und heut nammitach führ ich dann ma das Ragley ausIs ziemlich kalt und neblig hier, aber hat zumindest die letzten tage net geregnet


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Hier ist das ganze Gras und die Autos gefroren.
Ich hab mich leider mit der Rotzseuche von meinem Mitbewohner angesteckt und kann bei dem Wetter wohl nicht aufs Rad.


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Hier siehts draussen ähnlich aus, nur dass ich gesund bin

Hatte die schonodderseuche schon relativ früh...hoffe mal, dass es das jez für diesen Winter war


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Ich wollte kommende Woche bei der LVM starten. Für morgen wäre zwar das passende Rad fertig, ich allerdings auch. 

War bei deinem Active³ Probepack auch Antifalten-Nerzcreme dabei?


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Welches Flash? Meinst du das Taurine? Dort sind jedenfalls 26ee drin. Der Hinterbau würde 27, 5er vertragen, die Fatty nicht. Da gingen die 2, 25er 26er Reifen gerade noch so.



Ist doch alles dasselbe, Taurine, Flash, etc. 
Die wissen schon weshalb sie das Bike nur mit 2.0er Reifen ausliefern.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei mir 650B in die Fatty passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

Ja, vlt. passt es bei der alten noch und bei der neuen nicht?
Habe es eben auch nicht im Kopf wie knapp es war bei der Fatty OPI DLR80. Aber so fett Luft war zwischen Ventil und Reifen nicht wirklich, meine ich.


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich wollte kommende Woche bei der LVM starten. Für morgen wäre zwar das passende Rad fertig, ich allerdings auch.
> 
> War bei deinem Active³ Probepack auch Antifalten-Nerzcreme dabei?



Ne ich hatte so eine komische teufelskrallensalbe


----------



## mete (16. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, vlt. passt es bei der alten noch und bei der neuen nicht?



Es passt bei beiden nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit einem Reifen ab 45mm Höhe, was so ziemlich alles um 2" sein dürfte. Ein RaceKing WC hat bei mir schon immer an der Ventilkappe geschliffen, wenn er nicht ganz rund lief. Damals noch in der "alten" Fatty ohne OPI.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, vlt. passt es bei der alten noch und bei der neuen nicht?
> Habe es eben auch nicht im Kopf wie knapp es war bei der Fatty OPI DLR80. Aber so fett Luft war zwischen Ventil und Reifen nicht wirklich, meine ich.



Connstantin hatte ja eine "alte".



mete schrieb:


> Es passt bei beiden nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit einem Reifen ab 45mm Höhe, was so ziemlich alles um 2" sein dürfte. Ein RaceKing WC hat bei mir schon immer an der Ventilkappe geschliffen, wenn er nicht ganz rund lief. Damals noch in der "alten" Fatty ohne OPI.



Gut, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Der Abstand sieht eigentlich ganz passend aus.


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Connstantin hatte ja eine "alte".



Ich meinte ja, ich habe es bei meiner nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2013)

Woran hattest du eigentlich eine Fatty?


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Ach hab gerade wieder den fehler gemacht und bei mobile.de rumgeklickt

Ich will den und keinen anderen:
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...=KW&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=100000

Jez fehlen mir nur noch knapp 90000...dafür muss ich wohl noch einige Brillen finden


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2013)

Wie sagte der TÜV-Prüfer bei Werner noch gleich? Ein wenig fad...


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

Am Flash. Das ist nur nicht im Album weil es als Komplettbike gekauft wurde und ins Album kommen ja nur eigene Aufbauten. Produktbilder gibts ja ansonsten im Netz, die muss man nicht hochladen.
Aber das steht halt in Gera, wo wir noch ne Wohnung haben aber kaum mehr hinkommen. Und da ich irgendwann nix mehr zu basteln habe kam mir die Idee mit den 650b, was aber eigentlich auch Blödsinn und nur aus Langweile geboren ist. 
26er bekommt man momentan ja hinterhergeworfen, das ist soooo schön!!!!


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie sagte der TÜV-Prüfer bei Werner noch gleich? Ein wenig fad...



Ich mag ihn. Das Ringtool schlechthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2013)

So... Gescheites Bild:






Fazit: nach dem rock shox Fiasko endlich eine gescheite Gabel!
Die lefty ist zwar in allem (Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Feder performance) noch ein tick besser, aber die Fox ist wirklich gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ist doch alles dasselbe, Taurine, Flash, etc.*
> Die wissen schon weshalb sie das Bike nur mit 2.0er Reifen ausliefern.


Nein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Connstantin hatte ja eine "alte".
> 
> 
> 
> Gut, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Der Abstand sieht eigentlich ganz passend aus.


Oh, sogar zwei S in meinem Namen 
Wer bietet mehr? 


Bei den 1, 9er Maxxis sieht es bestimmt so aus, als wäre da genug Platz.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn. Das Ringtool schlechthin



Ich weiß nicht. Lieber ein GT3 RS.
Aber ich könnte ehrlich nicht sagen ob 997 oder 991.
Handschalter vs. 7-Gang PDK
Starr vs. Dynamische Hinterachslenkung
Hydraulische Lenkung vs. elektrische Lenkung

Dazu der beste Sound der Welt, ich bekomme JEDES Mal Gänsehaut:


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2013)

Das sind zwei n und nicht zwei s, du Blindfisch  War auch keine Absicht...
Außerdem waren das Larsen  Momentan sind aber RaceKings drauf.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das sind zwei n und nicht zwei s, du Blindfisch  War auch keine Absicht...
> Außerdem waren das Larsen  Momentan sind aber RaceKings drauf.


 da kannste mal sehen, wie fertig ich bin. Weis ich doch.

Maxxis Larsen.


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Lieber ein GT3 RS.
> Aber ich könnte ehrlich nicht sagen ob 997 oder 991.
> Handschalter vs. 7-Gang PDK
> Starr vs. Dynamische Hinterachslenkung
> ...



Alles geil

Vor einigen Jahren war ich dabei, als der Donkervoort den Rekord für Straßenzugelassene Autos auffer Nordschleife aufgestellt hat. War damals die Version hier:




Durfte auf ner Trainingsrunde auch ma mitfahren
Zu der Zeit sind die Porsche dem hoffnungslos hinterher gefahren...
2008 hatter dann nochmal nachgelegt mit nem anderen Donkervoort da warens dann 7:14


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Du durftest mitfahren? GEIL!

Der aktuelle Rekord für Serienfahrzeuge ist aber wieder bei Porsche und liegt sub 7min mit dem 918 Spyder.


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Jup über einige Kontakte hatte sich da was ergeben 

Klar mittlerweile sind die Porsches wieder im kommen 
Damals konnten die mit dem leistungsgewicht vom donkervoort einfach net mithalten.


Eigentlich müsste man mal mit nem MTM X-Bow oder dem 500PS Ariel auf Rekordjagt gehen... Würd mich mal interessieren was da rauskommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2013)

Oje! Der Ariel ist der Hammer

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Hab grad mal auf der Homepage nach der neuen 500PS variante geschaut.
Is aber auf 25 Stück limitiert
Von 0 auf 100 in unter 2,5 Sek. und von 0-160 in 5,4. topspeed mmerhin bei 322km/h...Konkurrenz gibts da wohl nicht wirklich

Geiler gehts net:


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Habe fertig


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2013)

sehr geil!

sieht richtig profimäßig aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Danke! 
Das wollte ich immer schon mal machen, ist also mein erster Versuch in der Richtung.
Ich hätte es auch gerne draußen gemacht wegen des Lichts, aber da hat man nicht alles zur Hand. Außerdem ist es nicht mehr ganz so warm und wird schnell dunkel.
Hätte ich noch eine Hand gehabt, gäbe es auch Bilder vom stümperhaften Einpressen von Tretlager und Steuersatz.

Musste auch mit dem Paket Öffnen warten, bis die Kamera geladen war und alles bereit für das Video war


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2013)

Goiles Video! Die Mucke macht auch nochmal richtig wach!!
Warum haste das Kaffenback zerlegt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2013)

Weil zu klein, zu schwer, zu wenig Platz an den Kettenstreben und ich außerdem nicht mehr so viel mit PX am Hut haben möchte nach dem Debakel mit dem Harry.


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2013)

Habe jetzt richtig abgefeiert als ich dein Video gesehen habe! 
Mehr davon!!!


----------



## maddda (16. November 2013)

Megageiles video


----------



## InoX (16. November 2013)

Das Video ist super. Das Ende ist gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2013)

alternatives ende:

bike fertig im montageständer
kurz aus dem bild verschwinden
klamotten fliegen ins bild
wieder mit radklamotten auftauchen
rad aus dem ständer nehmen
zur tür rausschieben
die tür geht langsam zu und man sieht noch eine hand hand vom lichtschalter verschwinden
licht ist aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2013)

Kai, du schaust zuviel Fern!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2013)

da will man mal kreativ sein....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. November 2013)

Alles gut!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> alternatives ende:
> 
> bike fertig im montageständer
> kurz aus dem bild verschwinden
> ...



Moinsen!

So einfallsreich hätte ich das Ende selbst nicht gedacht. Ich hatte nur den Lichtschalter im Sinn und gegebenenfalls eine "Kamerafahrt" ums Rad. Dann Aufspringen und vom Hof/aus dem Garten fahren.

Das nächste Projekt kommt bestimmt


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
oder fast schon Mittag ....leider ist es nebelig 


Cooles Video  ...das war doch mal ein Blitzaufbauthread. 
Auf welches Gewicht bis Du jetzt gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (17. November 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Hast du deinen Crosser mal richtig ausgeführt Jens?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> oder fast schon Mittag ....leider ist es nebelig
> 
> 
> ...




Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mich doch zu einer kurzen Ausfahrt über "Straße - Waldweg - Trail und am See zurück" hinreissen lassen.

Beste wo gibt. Die ganzen neuen Lager drehen super weich, die Reifen rollen in Kombination mit der breiten Felge sehr gut ab und die Geometrie ist zum Wohlfühlen.
Der Lenkwinkel ist deutlich steiler als am Kaffenback und deshalb ist der Lenker auch näher am Oberkörper, trotz einer Rahmennummer größer.

Im Trail ist es dann ziemlich fahrstabil und der steife/leichte Alurahmen wandelt die Kraft deutlich besser in Vortrieb (*höhö*) um, als der schwere Stahlrahmen.
Der steilere Lenkwinkel macht das Rad auch agiler und die aufrechtere Sitzposition angenehmer berg ab.

Laut Teileliste wiegt das Rad im Renntrimm mit den Schlauchreifen ~8,5kg. Mit dem Crest-LRS und den schweren Drahreifen + Schlauch vielleicht 9kg.



EDIT: 'Tschuldige Jens, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe. Du hast gefragt auf welches Gewicht ICH gekommen bin. Nach dem Aufbau des Rades und nach dem Abendessen 62,7kg


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Sehr gut! Bei mit muss auch noch ein alu Schaltungs crosser her!

Scheiss Seuche, nach knapp einer Stunde wieder daheim,
... gestern war gut, heute das Gefühl als bekäme ich die Kurbel nicht rum,... Scheiss!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. November 2013)

moin,
 @Sascha ein Tag ruhe zur Genesung ist vielleicht ein wenig zu wenig????...auch wenn man  sich vielleicht gut fühlt....


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Aus Kaffenback mach Vortrieb CX-Disc


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

alter faehrst du die hoods hoch!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Alter ich teste noch! 
Ich hatte extra einen 5er Inbusschlüssel am Oberschenkel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

ich sag es ja nur... ich dachte du hast voll den checker und weist alle winkel auswendig


----------



## Metrum (17. November 2013)

Wenn die sich mal nen anderen Schriftzug ausdenken könnten wär auch nicht übel. 

P.S. Der Kotzesmiley ist nicht mehr da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn die sich mal nen anderen Schriftzug ausdenken könnten wär auch nicht übel.
> 
> P.S. Der Kotzesmiley ist nicht mehr da!



Das geht sogar für 20 Aufpreis glaube ich


----------



## Metrum (17. November 2013)

Wieder am falschen Ende gespart Marcel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2013)

Die Farbe steht dem Rahmen richtig gut. Das Rad gefällt mir besser als das Kaffenback. Den Schriftzug finde ich auch nicht sonderlich schön. Noch dazu ist er unter Lack... Schönes Rad.
Ist eigentlich jeder hier erkältet? Das fällt ja langsam auf.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Ach was. Das ist nur ein Crosser. Wunschdecals gabs bei Drössiger, da war der Rahmen aber per se schon teurer.

Allerdings muss ich den Jungs von bike-components noch eine Mail schreiben. Wenn ich schon 2 Wochen auf den Rahmen in Wunschfarbe warten muss, erwarte ich, dass keine Lackbläschen am Oberrohr neben der Leitungsführung zu sehen sind. Wäre das an einer Stelle wo man es beim Fahren nicht sieht oder auf der Unterseite des Rahmens, aber nicht auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

Servus leute.

Ich kann die Tage wahrschheinlich über ein paar beziehungen ne neue Pulverbeschichtung fürs Fuji ergattern
Jez bin ich grad am überlegen welche farbe es sein soll. Möchte mal was anderes als schwarz haben...is ja langweilig

Habe mal geschaut und bin an einigen Farbtönen hängen geblieben. Aufkleber würde ich dann auch drucken lassen, sonst sieht das wuchtige unterrohr beim Fuji so nackt aus....

Ganz nett finde ich bis jetzt Weißaluminium (Ral 9006):





Mausgrau (Ral 7005):





Krass aber evtl zu krass wäre auch Perlgold (ral 1036)




Bei Ariel is so eine ähnlich farbkombi verbaut:





Auch nett wäre dann noch Nachtblau:




Da weiße Aufkleber drauf sähe bestimmt auch nett aus

Was meint ihr? Habt ihr noch ideen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

porno gold waere irgendwie mal lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

Bin auch grad am überlegen. Bei Toxo könnte ich dann noch FOx aufkleber für die gabel von 2013 ordern...Die haben auch so einen goldton.
Der Aktuelle LRS hat rote naben und blaue und Rote nippel abwechselnd. Käme schon Krass, aber wahrscheinlich auch geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Richtig! Du weist ja: stealthbomber darf nur ich 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

Gold wäre episch!

Dadamm!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Ach ja,... Win 7 auf dem note neu gemacht: installiere update 2 von 110...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2013)

Das hat mich an 7 immer sehr gestört. Die Updates kamen auch immer, wenn man den Rechner dringend ausmachen musste. Also zum Feierabend oder so. Das Problem gibt's bei 8 bzw. 8.1 nicht mehr.


----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

Und standesgemäß mit den Pornoärmlingen


Denke auch mal gold wäre geil. Hab ja sogar in Gold angelegt, von daher passts sogar
Dann das Decor von der Factory drauf:
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-2014--32---34--Gold-Logo--Factory-Serie.html

Mal schauen jez muss ich nur noch fragen, ob der beschichter die Farbe vorrätig hat...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs!
> 
> Hast du deinen Crosser mal richtig ausgeführt Jens?


Jupp, das Wetter war aber leider nicht so schön 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mich doch zu einer kurzen Ausfahrt über "Straße - Waldweg - Trail und am See zurück" hinreissen lassen.
> 
> Beste wo gibt. Die ganzen neuen Lager drehen super weich, die Reifen rollen in Kombination mit der breiten Felge sehr gut ab und die Geometrie ist zum Wohlfühlen.
> Der Lenkwinkel ist deutlich steiler als am Kaffenback und deshalb ist der Lenker auch näher am Oberkörper, trotz einer Rahmennummer größer.
> ...


...müssen wir uns Gedanken machen, Du Fliegengewicht.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aus Kaffenback mach Vortrieb CX-Disc


Sehr schöne Farbe .......wieso wiegt mein Crosser so viel, müssen wohl die Räder und die Kurbel sein.




Ich war nun auch mal im "Tageslicht" unterwegs. Der Crosser fährt sich Spitze...man will immer nur Vollgas fahren. 
Die Bremsen gehen sehr gut, die Schaltung geht auch super und durch das dicke Unterrohr sah ich auch noch relativ sauber aus.




...ich weiß, die Flasche steckt nicht voll drin aber das Grün ist geil...oder 



...da hopse ich noch nicht auf dem Crosser drüber...





...die Rahmengröße passt (56er wär zu klein)





...fahren kann man mit dem Ding auch 




















...das fette Unterrohr ersetzt jedes Schutzblech


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2013)

Mensch, auf den Bildern sieht das Teil deutlich besser aus als auf den letzten Bildern. Find ich jetzt richtig schick.


----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

Hier sind ja alle mächtig Crosserinfiziert

Schaut steil aus das Cube so in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Richtig! Du weist ja: stealthbomber darf nur ich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



muss ich mein bike jetzt mit aufklebern versehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2013)

@ Comfortbiker

wie groß bist du und welche schritthöhe hast du?

welche bremsen sind am crosser verbaut?


ich hätte die perfekten naben für deinen crosser am start.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

In freier Wildbahn ist das Cube soooo viel besser!


----------



## Junior97 (17. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> @ Comfortbiker
> 
> wie groß bist du und welche schritthöhe hast du?
> 
> ...




was sind das für naben ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2013)

Acros A-Hub .74


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2013)

na, wenigstens einer kann lesen.  


@ Marcel

selbst du decals auf den felgen passen wie die faust aufs auge. 
mach die bloß nicht ab.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2013)

....Stunden später 




Philipp, zwei Farbvorschläge...



....mach ein bisschen grün zum schwarz. 





...oder gelb


* @ Comfortbiker

 wie groß bist du und welche schritthöhe hast du?

 welche bremsen sind am crosser verbaut?*
1.82m mit 90cm SH .
...es sind nur die Shimano BR-CX77 Mech. Discbrake 160/160mm
Die Naben sehen gut aus, aber ich lasse das Rad erst mal so .


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> na, wenigstens einer kann lesen.



Ich wollte auch erst nur schreiben, dass es draufsteht.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> na, wenigstens einer kann lesen.
> 
> 
> @ Marcel
> ...



Hatte ich auch nicht vor


----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....Stunden später
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grün wollte ich ungern is net so meins... Gelb wäre auch ne Idee. Wobei ich mir net sicher bin wie gut da meine Teile farblich zu passen. Wenn gold möglich ist wird's gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> muss ich mein bike jetzt mit aufklebern versehen?



Ich bitte darum! Und zwar in rosa

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2013)

aber ich fahre doch gar nicht fürs team 2 beat.


----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

Wir fahren ja auch in Pink rum und net in rosa


----------



## maddda (18. November 2013)

Morgen Leute 

Heute wirds bei mir wieder nur  Rolle, wetter is schlecht und is dunkel wenn ich zu hause bin-.-


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Hier siehts auch arg grau aus aber ich muss ehr erst noch bissel schrauben da ich noch ein Auftragsbike fertigmachen muss dass Mittwoch geholt wird. Dirt. 
Ab Mittwoch haben sie Schneeregen versprochen. Also auf Schnee freu ich mich ja immer - aber ohne Regen drin!!!


----------



## maddda (18. November 2013)

> Hier siehts auch arg grau aus aber ich muss ehr erst noch bissel schrauben da ich noch ein Auftragsbike fertigmachen muss dass Mittwoch geholt wird. Dirt.



War gibbet denn da zu schrauben?...die dinger haben doch nur Singlespeed und eine Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
mir tut komischerweise nichts weh, keine Rückenschmerzen und die Hände kann ich auch noch bewegen.
Veikko, bei uns ist das Wetter perfekt zum Biken


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

ich bin heute auch mal wieder mit dem rad zur arbeit. sack kalt, aber gut eingepackt ging es. ich hoffe ich hab die seuche jetzt langsam weg!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich bin heute auch mal wieder mit dem rad zur arbeit. sack kalt, aber gut eingepackt ging es. ich hoffe ich hab die seuche jetzt langsam weg!


Das Wetter soll sich ja noch bis Morgen halten  .
Dieses Jahr bin ich ohne Erkältung durchgekommen, habe aber auch immer gleich die nassen Sachen gewechselt und immer genug Wechselsachen mitgenommen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

ich glaub die erkaeltung hab nicht ich mir eingefangen... 
lukas kam frisch in kindergarten und mein weibe hat frisch im kindergarten als erzieherin angefangen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

....also bist Du jetzt doppelt in der Gewöhnungs- und Abhärtungszeit...das macht Dich noch härter für`s Leben.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

Moinsen!

Ich bin schon seit gestern Abend in Doofmund. Jetzt hab ich hier genug zeit zum Lernen und Unikram machen. Da es mit dem Husten nicht wirklich besser geworden ist, gehts erst heute Abend zum Volleyball.

Laufen vielleicht 2-3 Mal und dann Freitag/Samstag kurz und knackig. 
Sonntag dann Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Cyclocross. Ich hoffe, dass ich da nicht völlig eingehe. Über das Rad kann ich mich zumindest nicht mehr beschweren


----------



## maddda (18. November 2013)

Arrgh ich werd hier wahnisnnig. Unserem Prof is das Mikro grad ausgefallen und der labert einfach ohne weiter und ignoriert das. Man versteht nix mehr


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Bei der Proberunde natürlich erstmal ne Ladung Hundekacke an Hinterrad und Rahmen gepackt!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

haha! 
Für wen ist das Rad? Sohnemann?


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Nein, der dirtet nicht mehr. Hier hatte einer in der Suche ein Dirt gesucht und da ich noch genügend Teile hatte habe ich ihm angeboten eines aufzubauen. Hatte ich wenigstens ne Beschäftigung. Ich denke ich werde jetzt nur noch Dirtbikes aufbauen und verkaufen da man im Augenblick günstig an 26er Teile kommt und die in kürzester Zeit aufgebaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

Du ich bräuchte hier noch ein Pumptrackbike!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

ich spiele gerade mit dem gedanken einen frefel zu begehen:
am zaboo bronson runter und 33mm cross rara drauf. meine erfahrung aus dem letzten winter: besser im tiefen schlamm/schmodder. schlechter halt auf wurzeln und felsen, aber da ist es eh egal... was meint ihr? so als ueberbruckung, bis der richtige crosser da ist


----------



## maddda (18. November 2013)

Ihh das geht ja gar nicht

Hol dir doch einfach vernünftige Matschreifen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

und was fuer schlaegst du vor? 
ueberlegung: was sind matschreifen? schmale schlamm schneider... und schon sind wir bei den cross reifen


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

....genau , irgendwelche schmalen Schlammschneider...so in der Richtung
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...age=1;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid=0;pgc=9301:9302


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Oh, Sascha....das stand eben noch nicht da


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

ja.. aber die frage ist: was hab ich davon? 
kostet das doppelte. wiegt fast das doppelte.
ist ~1,7cm breiter. rollt wie ein sack nuesse. wo ist der vorteil? ehrlich?


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich spiele gerade mit dem gedanken einen frefel zu begehen:
> am *zaboo* bronson runter und 33mm cross rara drauf. meine erfahrung aus dem letzten winter: besser im tiefen schlamm/schmodder. schlechter halt auf wurzeln und felsen, aber da ist es eh egal... was meint ihr? so als ueberbruckung, bis der* richtige crosser *da ist



Sascha, das ist ja mal ein ehrliches Statement in Bezug auf 29" und Crosser!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

...für`s Training ist es gut und wenn Du Dich mal durch ein schlammiges CC-Rennen quälen musst.
... und dann wartest Du auf den Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sascha, das ist ja mal ein ehrliches Statement in Bezug auf 29" und Crosser!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

ja, ein richtiger crosser hat dropbar und keine federgabel. und ein 29er normal keien 33mm reifchen 
aber im herbst/winter ist halt echt viel "einfache" wege. dafuer viel schmock! 
dazu evtl noch das eine oder ander spass cross rennen... 

wenn ich grobes gelaeuf will, kann ich auch das epic nehmen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja, ein richtiger crosser hat dropbar und keine federgabel. und ein 29er normal keien 33mm reifchen
> aber im herbst/winter ist halt echt viel "einfache" wege. dafuer viel schmock!
> dazu evtl noch das eine oder ander spass cross rennen...
> 
> wenn ich grobes gelaeuf will, kann ich auch das epic nehmen...




...viel zu Schade bei dem Mistwetter


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei der Proberunde natürlich erstmal ne Ladung Hundekacke an Hinterrad und Rahmen gepackt!


...hast Du gut hinbekommen, aber weshalb sind da so eine große Scheibe und so grobstollige Reifen dran. Denn Kettenspanner könntest Du noch gegen Einen der nach oben drückt tauschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...viel zu Schade bei dem Mistwetter



und bei dem mistwetter glaub ich sind die 33mm rara echt besser


----------



## InoX (18. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...hast Du gut hinbekommen, aber weshalb sind da so eine große Scheibe und so grobstollige Reifen dran. Denn Kettenspanner könntest Du noch gegen Einen der nach oben drückt tauschen.



glaube den könnte man auch anders montieren. sieht man oft auch anders.


Ich weiß dass das eigentlich nicht ganz sauber ist aber will nicht mal noch einer nen Like springen lassen? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515286?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und bei dem mistwetter glaub ich sind die 33mm rara echt besser


...aber so ein Reifen ist doch auch nicht billiger als ein Schlammreifen...ev. sogar noch teurer



InoX schrieb:


> glaube den könnte man auch anders montieren. sieht man oft auch anders.




Ich glaube das es einer mit Feder ist?....es ist nur besser wenn die Kette mehr um das Ritzel greift und nicht überspringen kann.


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Der "Kunde" wollte was grobes, also Winterreifen. 
Ich weiß auch dass auf ein Dirt eher was anderes kommt aber er ist Neueinsteiger und ich denke er will eher was anderes fahren, suchte aber ein Dirtbike. Ist ja außerdem eh ein Rahmen der eher Richtung 4 Cross geht. Kettenspanner gabs was da war, die Reifen übrigens auch. Hätte auch noch Conti Diesel da, die wären noch ein halbes Kilo schwerer gewesen.


----------



## InoX (18. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es einer mit Feder ist?....es ist nur besser wenn die Kette mehr um das Ritzel greift und nicht überspringen kann.



Ich denke mal dass es der Point ist. Den habe ich auch und den kann man auch so verbauen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> glaube den könnte man auch anders montieren. sieht man oft auch anders.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß dass das eigentlich nicht ganz sauber ist aber will nicht mal noch *einer* nen Like springen lassen?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515286?in=set




nö


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

oder Der...kann man da die Spannung umkehren ?


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Naja, geht vlt. aber nun ist er so wie er ist, ich habe dass schon tausendmal so verbaut, es hat immer funktioniert und nun lasse ich es so. 
Habe das Bike mit dem kaputten Griff, dem üblen Übergang von Steuerrohr zur Gabel, mit den unpassenden Nippeln, mit... 
mal mit nem Stern versehen.


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Sind nur verschieden gelabelt Jens, alles eine Grütze.


----------



## InoX (18. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, geht vlt. aber nun ist er so wie er ist, ich habe dass schon tausendmal so verbaut, es hat immer funktioniert und nun lasse ich es so.
> Habe das Bike mit dem kaputten Griff, dem üblen Übergang von Steuerrohr zur Gabel, mit den unpassenden Nippeln, mit...
> mal mit nem Stern versehen.



den mittlerweile abgeschliffenen Kettenblattschrauben....


Danke


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

Ich fahre auch Raceking im Winter 

Am besten ist noch ein schmaler Tufo Primus 32C am Crosser.


EDIT: Jemand noch eine brauchbare 11-27 10-Fach Kassette rumliegen? Bräuchte die dieses Wochenende für die LVM (Ersatz-LRS).


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2013)

Ja, 2.0 er Raceking bin ich auch schon gefahren. Den billigen bekommt man sogar mit Milch dicht. 

Ich meinte die 20 performance cross rara.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

...raki, rara, hoho usw.....ich habe ohne Link überhaupt kein Plan mehr.
Sascha, wie lang ist denn das Rennen wo Du auch laufen wirst...?


----------



## InoX (18. November 2013)

hoho... tzzzz er heißt roro.


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Egal, Schwalbe fährt eh keiner.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Doch ich  z.B. ist ja auf dem Crosser roro aber ev. hole ich mir noch rara, aber wenn die raki ähnlich sind wie die rara könnte ich die auch mal probieren ....ich brauche noch mehr Grip.


----------



## maddda (18. November 2013)

So bin eben mit der Rolle fertig geworden. Heute hatte ich nen richtig schlechten Tag in der Uni iwe. Der Prof hat nachdem das Mikro net mehr funktionierte und jemand gesagt hat, dass man nix versteht die Vorlesung einfach abgebrochen (IS ja net so, dass es in dem Hörsaal mindestens ein Ersatzmikro gab) Sowas regt mich echt auf


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Hoffentlich musste jetzt die Rolle nicht so leiden.


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *Doch ich*  z.B. ist ja auf dem Crosser roro aber ev. hole ich mir noch rara, aber wenn die raki ähnlich sind wie die rara könnte ich die auch mal probieren ....ich brauche noch mehr Grip.



Ach ja, du bist ja auch derjenige der IE benutzt.  
Haben die jetzt auch wegen dir wieder Raider aus Twix gemacht?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

Raki nehm ich auch. Wobei ich lieber Harry trinke.
Volleyball war ganz passabel, viel gezockt aber wenig neue Gesichter...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Nun gibt es für sie Erfreuliches: Anlässlich des 30. Firmenjubiläums hat Mars Süßwaren Deutschland eine Raider-Sonderedition herausgebracht. Die Nostalgie-Riegel gibt es allerdings nur in einigen Süßwaren-Automaten, die überall verteilt in der Republik stehen. In Kiosken, Tankstellen oder im Lebensmitteleinzelhandel sind sie nicht zu finden. "Wir wollten einfach sehen, was passiert", so Schiller zu der Aktion. Die bisherigen Reaktionen der Kunden seien durchweg positiv.
 Da es keinerlei Werbung für die Raider-Aktion gab, verbreiteten sich die Neuigkeiten über die Internetcommunities  Twitter und  Facebook . Einige User vermuteten gar, es seien 18 Jahre alte Raider-Riegel in den Automaten entdeckt worden. Doch die limitierte Auflage von Raider ist natürlich brandneu, produziert in Europas größter Twix-Fabrik in Viersen. Mars schätzt, dass die Riegel in den Automaten in etwa einem Monat verkauft sind. Danach werden sie nicht wieder aufgefüllt. 




Das kannst nur Du angeleiert haben, weil bei uns keine Automaten rumhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. November 2013)

Habe neulich auch schon welche gesehen und mich gefragt was das für ein billiger Fake ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Raki nehm ich auch. Wobei ich lieber Harry trinke.
> Volleyball war ganz passabel, viel gezockt aber wenig neue Gesichter...





Ich hoffe Harry hat einen besseren "Einfluss"


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Eigenartig, denn ICH habe sie an der Tanke gesehen die Raider!
Hast du in Marcels Kinderalbum gestöbert Jens?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Jetzt wissen wir auch warum er nicht auf 65Kg Körpergewicht kommt


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

tzzz


----------



## Metrum (18. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir auch warum er nicht auf 65Kg Körpergewicht kommt



Weil er nur raucht, säuft und Raider nicht mehr kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Weil er nur raucht, säuft und Raider nicht mehr kennt?


....die Weiber hast Du vergessen....das nimmt in letzter Zeit auch Ausmaße an


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2013)

Essen, Saufen, *******n, Schlaf, Beischlaf 
(Das sagte mein Philosophielehrer schon so gerne!)

Ach das Biken nicht vergessen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW5IeDxNzYM"]Gute Nacht Schlumpf - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Alle noch in den federn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2013)

Nö.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2013)

nope ... stress @Work :/


----------



## InoX (19. November 2013)

auf dem Weg in die Uni.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2013)

Gleich Schulung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
jetzt muss ich mal sehen wie ich die Ansicht ändere.....sieht irgendwie anders aus


----------



## InoX (19. November 2013)

Bei mir auf dem Handy ist alles normal. Habe den Automaten mit den Raiderriegeln gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Ich gehe gleich erstmal Laufen


----------



## maddda (19. November 2013)

Bin schon in der Uni. Heute gibbet zum Glück keine Mikros 
Muss mal fragen wies mit dem beschichten von dem Rahmen aussieht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. November 2013)

moin,

bei mir gibts gleich  erstmal den zweiten Kaffee


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Wie soll ich das jeden Morgen aushalten....eher aufstehen und dann auf dem "kürzestem"  Weg zur Arbeit ....und es wird immer Kälter , aber wenn dann der Schnee kommt muss ich mir eh was anderes einfallen lassen . Ist eigentlich Schneeräumen auf 200qm eine Alternativsportart?


----------



## maddda (19. November 2013)

Wenn du dir nen Schneeräumer ans Rad montierst


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Dann sowieso 
Sonst alternative Sportarten oder Krafttraining


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei mir gibts gleich  erstmal den zweiten Kaffee



Hier den dritten...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Ich sollte auch noch einen rein tun 
Wobei ich mich nach einer Runde Laufen doch ganz gut fühle.

Interessanterweise verträgt das Ultegra-SW das ich Philipp abgekauft habe sogar 12-30er Kassetten ab Werk. 

Jetzt ist die Frage ob 11-28 oder 12-30 ordern?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob 36 auf 11/28 auf Dauer Spaß macht (im Gelände) oder ob ich mir einen 34 Kranz (neben dem 46er)montiere....ist billiger als neue Kassetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Ich fahre 46/34 aktuell mit 11-27

Damit kann ich im Crossrennen (fast) alles fahren, 30er Kassette hieße nur, dass ich später runter aufs kleine KB muss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Du hast mehr Erfahrung.
Ich habe gemerkt, das mit 36 auf 28 manch steiler Anstieg zur Qual wird wenn er länger ist. Keine Ahnung wie bei einem Crossrennen im Normalfall die Anstiege sind ...von der Länge.
Bei 34 auf 30 müsste dann alles fahrbar sein...denke ich.
Was ich bis jetzt beim fahren gemerkt habe ist, man kann schlechter auf schmalen Wegen wenden....da musste ich jetzt mit dem Crosser immer mit dem Hinterrad umsetzen , Sprünge über 20cm Hindernisse klappt aber schon gut.....naja üben, üben...


----------



## InoX (19. November 2013)

Oder dass du eben mal gar nicht auf das kleine schalten musst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei mir gibts gleich  erstmal den zweiten Kaffee



Ich bin schon im ueberabzaehlbaren bereich...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du hast mehr Erfahrung.
> Ich habe gemerkt, das mit 36 auf 28 manch steiler Anstieg zur Qual wird wenn er länger ist. Keine Ahnung wie bei einem Crossrennen im Normalfall die Anstiege sind ...von der Länge.
> Bei 34 auf 30 müsste dann alles fahrbar sein...denke ich.
> Was ich bis jetzt beim fahren gemerkt habe ist, man kann schlechter auf schmalen Wegen wenden....da musste ich jetzt mit dem Crosser immer mit dem Hinterrad umsetzen , Sprünge über 20cm Hindernisse klappt aber schon gut.....naja üben, üben...



Im Training fährst du auch Sachen für die du im Rennen absteigen musst. Training ist nie so hart wie Rennen, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Auf meinen normalen Crossrunden brauche ich das kleine KB eigentlich nie, außer ich will nicht in den roten Bereich.

Crossrennen haben immer nur kurze Anstiege, dann oft mit Schlamm oder knüppelhart mit Laufen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

....eine ständig gefüllte, noch warme Kaffeetasse gehört bei mir zur Arbeitsmittelaustattung ....die Toilettenfrau freut sich 

bestellt und im Zulauf 



- Steuert bis zu 9 Kameras, getrennt oder gemeinsam.
- Beleuchtetes Display mit hohem Kontrast
- Folgende Informationen werden im Display angezeigt:

Kamerabetriebsart (Foto/Video)
Qualität der WiFi Verbindung

Freie Kapazität der Speicherkarte
Akkustand der Kamera und der Fernbedienung
Zeitanzeige einer laufenden Aufnahme
eingestelltes Aufnahmeformat
eingestellte Aufnahmequalität
ausgewählte Kamera(s)
- Rote LED für zusätzliche Anzeige einer laufenden Aufnahme
- Eingebauter Lithium Ionen Akku, Betriebszeit 2-4 Stunden
- USB Schnittstelle für den Ladevorgang und für Updates
- Die Fernbedienung ist spritzwassergeschützt aber nicht wasserdicht
- Abmessungen 60x36x18mm
- Lieferung mit Anleitung und USB-Kabel
Bitte beachten Sie, dass vor Inbetriebnahme der Fernbedienung die X7 mit einer neuen Firmware upgedatet werden muss. Die neue Firmware wird rechtzeitig zur Auslieferung der Fernbedienung im Servicebereich unserer Homepage zum Download bereit stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. November 2013)

jaaaaaaaaaa ne schöner Kaffee ist schon was...oh mann heute schaffe ich auch schon wieder nix...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Interessanterweise verträgt das Ultegra-SW das ich Philipp abgekauft habe sogar 12-30er Kassetten ab Werk.



Ist das nicht normal? Steht doch sogar bei den Produkteigenschaften, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mein kurzes Tiagra hat damit auch kein so großes Problem (zugegeben, das größte Ritzel läuft nicht ganz rasselfrei).


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Im Training fährst du auch Sachen für die du im Rennen absteigen musst. Training ist nie so hart wie Rennen, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
> 
> Auf meinen normalen Crossrunden brauche ich das kleine KB eigentlich nie, außer ich will nicht in den roten Bereich.
> 
> Crossrennen haben immer nur kurze Anstiege, dann oft mit Schlamm oder knüppelhart mit Laufen


 
...also hat ein Crossrennen nicht soviel Hm/Runde ? ....weil ohne mein kleines Blatt komme ich hier keinen Berg hoch , und Du schaltest noch nicht mal runter


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....eine ständig gefüllte, noch warme Kaffeetasse gehört bei mir zur Arbeitsmittelaustattung ....die Toilettenfrau freut sich
> ...



ich habdas buero direkt vor der kaffeeecke und der damlaier automat ist hier 4free


----------



## InoX (19. November 2013)

ich habe heute noch keinen Kaffee getrunken und in diesem Jahr auch noch keinen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2013)

"informatiker sind maschinen, die aus kaffee programmcode machen"


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das nicht normal? Steht doch sogar bei den Produkteigenschaften, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mein kurzes Tiagra hat damit auch kein so großes Problem (zugegeben, das größte Ritzel läuft nicht ganz rasselfrei).



Jo steht dabei, hätte ich mit SS-Käfig aber nicht erwartet.

Crossrunden haben wenig HM/Km richtig, ist trotzdem anstregender als XC!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jo steht dabei, hätte ich mit SS-Käfig aber nicht erwartet.
> 
> Crossrunden haben wenig HM/Km richtig, ist trotzdem anstregender als XC!


 
...man hat wahrscheinlich keine Möglichkeit zum Puls runterbringen und dann die Lauf- bzw. Klettereinlagen mit dem ständigen ab- u. aufspingen vom Rad.....das ist nur was für gesunde Herzen


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Letzter Lauf des WEC am 17.11. 
Irgendwann kannst du auch dein Rad nicht mehr Schultern


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2013)

Ich glaube das ist eher was für Masochisten, wenn man manchmal sieht in was für nem Geläuf die unterwegs sind!!! 
Da war das hier ja schon beinah Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Hat jemand den Superprestige Cross gesehen? Gabs einen livestream.
Der Deutsche Philipp Walsleben ist 2. nach Sven Nys geworden. Richtig klasse. 
Nach einem Kettenklemmer und Radtausch hatte er leider nicht genug Körner im Zielsprint.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Schöne Strecke. Was macht man eigentlich mit den Bremshebeln im ruppigen Gelände....ich habe da zu tun, das ich den Lenker festhalte. ....wenn man dann noch zwei Finger am Hebel haben soll , reißt es einem doch die Hörner aus der Hand.
...ich brauche Nachhilfeunterricht


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Unterlenker fahren


----------



## InoX (19. November 2013)

ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter noch nicht... kann man doch auch alles super mit nem MTB fahren oder?


----------



## maddda (19. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter noch nicht... kann man doch auch alles super mit nem MTB fahren oder?



Wohl wahr Wobei wenn du einen hast, der richtig Crossen kann siehste da alt aus^^. Aber sobald es runter technisch und richtig steil wird sehen die kein land


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

...habe ich dann auch etliche Mal gemacht....das war mir dann sicherer. Aber im Video habe ich keinen so fahren gesehen....bremst da Keiner


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2013)

Den versteht man erst, wenn man mal mit nem crosser gefahren ist. Ist einfach was anderes. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Kann man auch. Ist nur die Frage ob damit schneller ist. 
Im WEC kannst du egal ob Hobby oder Elite immer auch mit einem MTB starten.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...habe ich dann auch etliche Mal gemacht....das war mir dann sicherer. Aber im Video habe ich keinen so fahren gesehen....bremst da Keiner



Nö die fahren meistens ohne Physik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2013)

Der Baum in der Rechtskurve war auch ein schöner Schulterklatscher....mit dem Lenker bleibt man ja nicht hängen, so schmal ist Der.


----------



## maddda (19. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nö die fahren meistens ohne Physik



Füßick is auch nur für leute die net fahren können


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2013)

Fox ruft die 2013er-Modelle 32 und 34 Float der Evolution-Serie zurück. 
Ein Defekt in der Dämpfer-Einheit kann bewirken, *dass sich während der Fahrt Tauch- und Standrohre voneinander trennen. 
*Betroffen sind weltweit rund 40000 Gabeln mit Produktionszeitraum 1. März bis 30. November 2012. 

Bestimmt nicht schön - wenn die sich trennen!!!


----------



## maddda (19. November 2013)

Is doch schon lange bekannt...

Da hat Fox echt Mist gebaut vor allem stecken die evos ja Nur in komplettbikes. Da wird der ein oder andere Hersteller wohl sauer sein


----------



## InoX (19. November 2013)

Na da kann man ja in Zukunft nur noch gebrauchte und alte Gabel kaufen, da die dann hoffentlich schon in der Betaphase angelangt sind...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2013)

Grad im Irish Pub gewesen. Den Whiskey wieder finden den ein Kollege vor ein paar Wochen dort genossen hat. 
War gar nicht so einfach bei der Auswahl. Aber was tut man nicht für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. November 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Bin am überlegen ob es schon wieder dunkel wird oder nur nicht hell? 
Ich hätte gern ne dünne Schicht Schnee und Sonnenschein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Veikko  ....und Rest ,
...ich hätte gern wieder trockene Socken...hier ist alles Nass  (draußen ) und 2 Punkte mussten sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

FÃ¼r alle SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger....98% Rabatt 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k623/a6509/gp-2-selbstklebende-flicken.html



 
*Park Tool* GP-2 selbstklebende Flicken 
Eines unserer erfolgreichsten Produkte Ã¼berhaupt. In Zusammenarbeit mit 3M haben wir einen Selbst-klebenden Flicken entwickelt, der jede Verformung des Schlauchs mitmacht. Weder Klebstoff noch sperrige Verpackung sind erforderlich. 








<DIV class=pdlist_right>2,99 â¬
Endpreis inkl. 
19% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 
UVP* 189,60 â¬ 
merken Â»
empfehlen Â» 
<DIV class=buy>


----------



## Metrum (20. November 2013)

Ach, ihr habt ja gar keinen Feiertag Jens!  Hol dir Sealskins da haste trockene Füße.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

....das Zeug wird ja verschleudert..



 
*Topeak* Flypaper Glueless Patch Flickzeug 
Deutlich besser als nur eine Notlösung um nach Hause zu kommen. Die neuen Flypaper sind selbstklebende Flicken mit einem 4-Wege Haftmittel.






<DIV class=pdlist_right>2,50 
Endpreis inkl. 
19% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 
UVP* 49,95  
merken »
empfehlen » 
<DIV class=buy>


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Wir haben auch keinen Feiertag 
Naja hier scheint wenigstens die sonne^^


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2013)

Heute ist auch wieder so ein Tag an dem ich im Dunkeln in die Uni fahre und im Dunkeln nach Hause komme...


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Heute hab ich zum Glück nur ne Übung....


----------



## InoX (20. November 2013)

Ich habe Mittwochs immer frei

Treffe mich gleich mit Robert um nochmal ein paar anständige Fotos zu machen - jetzt wo die Reifen geputzt sind.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2013)

Und jetzt darf mich ab nächster Woche Mittwochs sogar bis um 18 uhr bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

> Und jetzt darf mich ab nächster Woche Mittwochs sogar bis um 18 uhr bleiben


...das darf ich täglich 



> anständige Fotos


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und jetzt darf mich ab nächster Woche Mittwochs sogar bis um 18 uhr bleiben




Letztes Semster hatte ich Freitags immer von 8-18 Uhr. Das ging gar net. Da warst du zu Hause komplett tot.


----------



## InoX (20. November 2013)

da is er wieder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2013)

die sealskinz taugen was? ok habe gerade ein paar ultragirp in gelb bestellt. ein paar warte trockene handschuhe sind gold wert, wenn man morgens um halb7 bei 3grad im regen 30min zur arbeit fahren muss.
dazu noch ne neue hose (hausmarke von wiggle mit roubaix material),...

ist es eigentlich arg krank sich im winter kurze hosen zu bestellen (fuer den winter)???


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Wiggle interessiert mich auch. Manchmal haben die ja echt gute angebote
Wie is denn der Service da? Wie schnell sind die Jungens?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Ich hab mir mal die Socken zum Testen bestellt  (neben noch ein paar anderen Dingen)

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...1;page=1;menu=1000,18,59;mid=0;pgc=5264:10138
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...1;page=1;menu=1000,18,59;mid=0;pgc=5264:10138



> ist es eigentlich arg krank sich im winter kurze hosen zu bestellen (fuer den winter)???


 
....ich hab wenigstens noch Haare an den Beinen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2013)

von wasserdichten socken halte ich nix. die dichte schicht muss meiner meinung nach aussen um den schuh. neoprenueberschuhe und gut ist. 
wenn der schuh um die dichte socke vor wasser trieft finde ich das genaus unangenehm...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

....wird getestet...hab ja schon Gore-Winterschuhe und Überzieher in allen Varianten...aber bei so einem Niesel-Nebelwetter erhoffe ich mir von den Socken mehr ??


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2013)

wie gesagt... meien erfahrung. ich hab mal spasseshalber einfach ne plastik tuete zwischen socke und schuh gezogen  hat funktioniert, aber mich hat der nasse schuh genervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

auf so eine Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen...eine Mülltüte hatte ich schon mal am Oberkörper, da war das warme, feuchte Mikroklima bei Nässe und Kälte sehr angenehm


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Glänzt ja jetzt wie "Judenei"


----------



## InoX (20. November 2013)

FOTOOOS:







Ich ergänze nochmal die Fotos fürs Bike der Woche. Paar Details können ja nicht schaden. Soll ich die alten beiden löschen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Von mir aus brauchst Du keine löschen...auf den ersten Bildern kam das Tannengrün schöner, aber was will man bei so einem trüben Wetter machen


----------



## InoX (20. November 2013)

Ja die Farbe ist echt nicht ganz leicht. Meistens sieht es ziemlich schwarz aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2013)

echt SEHR gut geworde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2013)

Tach auch!


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Moooin


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Moin Marco


----------



## InoX (20. November 2013)

moin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2013)

Seid ihr alle @ Home oder mobil im Netz? Hier brennen ja alle grünen Lampen...  Mensch, mensch....  

Mein Tag zieht sich heute wie Hund. Der Feierabend will und will einfach nicht kommen.


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Bin zu Hause, aber am unikrempel machen-.-

Der Feierabend wird schon kommen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2013)

Ich bin nun auch wieder @home. Vier Veranstaltungen am Tag drehen ordentlich an den Hirnwindungen.

Jetzt erstmal 'nen kaffee und dann gehts zum Whisky-Store. Die hoffentlich das passende Geschenk für meinen Kollegen haben.


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Ich kann's dir nachfühlen...3 Veranstaltungen sind eigentlich das Maximum, wenn man noch was schaffen möchte


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2013)

Ab nächster Woche dann 5 am Stück. Das sind dann zwei mal Tutorien zum betreuten selbst rechnen 1x übung und der Rest Vorlesungen zum "ausruhen" 

Dafür sind die anderen Tage nicht so voll, da kann ich mir gut einteilen wann ich was mache.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Hab ich eben erst gefunden... bei dem Inflite AL8.0
11-32
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25082_SLX-Kassette-CS-HG81-10-10-fach-.html
mit der Kette...Richtungsgebunden
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35948_XT-Kette-CN-HG95-10-fach-Modell-2014-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche dann 5 am Stück. Das sind dann zwei mal Tutorien zum betreuten selbst rechnen 1x übung und der Rest Vorlesungen zum "ausruhen"
> 
> Dafür sind die anderen Tage nicht so voll, da kann ich mir gut einteilen wann ich was mache.



Hab dieses Semester auch endlich mal gut verteilt bekommen und das meiste Vormittags

Lass doch mal wenn der Frost endlich da ist mal wieder hier ne runde die Trails unsicher machen, dann kann mans hier wieder richtig krachen lassen, im moment nervt das Laub etwas


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Update!!!

Der Beschichter hat Ral 1036 da!!!
Was ein zufall, is nemmich eigentlich ein Sonderton, aber die beschichten auch für eine Werft und haben das zufällig da

Das Fuji wird also perlgold


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2013)

Passt doch


----------



## mete (20. November 2013)

Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man den Dreck nicht so sieht :







Ein Sonderton ist das aber eigentlich nicht. Hatte bis jetzt jeder Pulverbeschichter, den ich danach fragte...


----------



## maddda (20. November 2013)

Kommt drauf an was der beschichter so alles macht Ist halt jez nicht so ein gängiger ton. Bin auf jedefall gespannt


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Morgen Leute!


Hier kommt gerade der erste Schnee runter... Is zwar net viel und bleibt noch net liegen, aber es is schonmal ein Anfang


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Moin Philipp und Rest!

Hier ist es trocken und grau.
Und ich mach jetzt mal raus, bevor es nass und grau ist.


----------



## InoX (21. November 2013)

Moin. Hier ist es neblig. Kann keine 50 m gucken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

morgen... schoen im schnee/eisregen zur arbeit... erfrischend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
...also das trockene Grau was Veikko meint, ist hier ein nasses, kaltes Grau....mir tropfte der Tau vom Helm


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen... schoen im schnee/eisregen zur arbeit... erfrischend!


Sascha, wieso brauchst Du für 15Km nur 30Min...fährst Du Moped oder ist da kein Berg dazwischen ? 30er Schnitt ist nicht gerade langsam um entspannt auf Arbeit anzukommen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2013)

moin,

Schnee haben wir keinen das ist auch gut so....aber grau und kalt...aber arbeitsfrei


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

Moin? @ philipp: klingt vernünftig. Sind ja schon länger nicht mehr zusammen  gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Hoffentlich reißt es unseren Rahmen nicht auseinander...also nie knarzende Geräusche ignorieren 


http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/broken-ventana-770392.html


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin? @ philipp: klingt vernünftig. Sind ja schon länger nicht mehr zusammen  gefahren.



Jup im moment wirds schon kälter, würde sagen so anfang Dezember, dann müsste man es hier wieder richtig Krachen lassen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (21. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich reißt es unseren Rahmen nicht auseinander...also nie knarzende Geräusche ignorieren
> 
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/broken-ventana-770392.html



Na wenn man sich schon Vince? Rocket nennt . Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es mit der Tandemmitnahme im Regionalexpress der Bahn aussieht? Machen die da Radau, oder gibt es keine Probleme? Reicht ein einfaches Fahrradticket, oder muss ich zwei kaufen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha, wieso brauchst Du für 15Km nur 30Min...fährst Du Moped oder ist da kein Berg dazwischen ? 30er Schnitt ist nicht gerade langsam um entspannt auf Arbeit anzukommen



naja... der crosser rennt und esist flach... ist aber auch nicht genau 15km udn nicht genau 30min...stava.

zum thema gerissener tandemrahmen:





der ist dann 1h spaeter an der lenken sitzstrebe abgerissen  aber war auch ein experimental prototyp, den wir kaput bekommen sollten 




die gustaff war wohl zuviel  einfach beim hart anbremsen einer serpentine.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

mete schrieb:


> Na wenn man sich schon Vince? Rocket nennt . Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es mit der Tandemmitnahme im Regionalexpress der Bahn aussieht? Machen die da Radau, oder gibt es keine Probleme? Reicht ein einfaches Fahrradticket, oder muss ich zwei kaufen?




Ich bin letztes Jahr von Rovereto (ITA) nach Garmisch mit der Bahn gefahren...da waren die Abteile so groß, das locker 10 Tandems reingepasst hätten. Wie es hier bei der DB ist, ,....aber wenn man keinen behindert und 2 Fahrkarten + 1x Rad bezahlt, wird sich bestimmt keiner aufregen. Eventuell müsste man den zweiten Sattel tarnen...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup im moment wirds schon kälter, würde sagen so anfang Dezember, dann müsste man es hier wieder richtig Krachen lassen können



Dann lass ich den Harry hoffentlich heile und du fährst vor


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... der crosser rennt und esist flach... ist aber auch nicht genau 15km udn nicht genau 30min...stava.
> 
> zum thema gerissener tandemrahmen:
> 
> ...


 Auf der Strava-Karte sehen die 14Km so kurz aus .




Beim Ventana habe ich auch immer Bedenken wenn ich ordentlich Anbremse, da verzieht sich immer ordentlich die Achsaufnahme....aber es fahren ja schon genug Ventanas rum und es hält anscheinend .


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann lass ich den Harry hoffentlich heile und du fährst vor



So machen wir das, aber ohne Dt Swiss Vr

Hab auch wieder einige neue Sachen auf Lager


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

Das ist schließlich nicht mehr existent. Könnte aber auch 26er fahren und den Harry direkt mit komplett neuem Antrieb aufbauen.


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Also ich werd dann das Big Wig nehmen. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das Fuji bis dahin feddich hab.
Bekomme den Rahmen wohl anfang dezember vom Pulvern, da werd ich beim Neuaufbau aber auch einiges ändern, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich bis dahin feddich bin....


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

@Comfortbiker: wie bsit du mit den shimpanso bremsen zufrieden? waere evtl ne alternative zu sram mit s700 hydro eine shimpanso ultegra mit cd cx77 bremsen. kommt preislich auf das selbe raus...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So machen wir das, aber ohne Dt Swiss Vr
> 
> Hab auch wieder einige neue Sachen auf Lager




...ich wundere mich immer noch, wie man so ein Rad kaputt bekommt...es saß ja kein 80kilo Man drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

Hat uns auch gewundert. Hab ja eigentlich schon schlimmeres damit angestellt. Eine ganze Saison Rennen gefahren und teilweise auch NRW-Cup mit Sprüngen und Drops (die ich zugegebenermaßen nicht immer perfekt lande!).

Wenn du Big Wig fährst hab ich berag ab keine Schnitte 
Aber Probe rollen würde ich das gerne mal


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @_Comfortbiker_: wie bsit du mit den shimpanso bremsen zufrieden? waere evtl ne alternative zu sram mit s700 hydro eine shimpanso ultegra mit cd cx77 bremsen. kommt preislich auf das selbe raus...


Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden...wie oft ich nachstellen muss, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Nach dem Einbremsen habe ich zwei Raster nachgedreht. Das Bremsverhalten ist nicht ganz linear, d.h. nach dem anbremsen kommt ein Punkt wo die Bremse richtig kräftig zupackt ohne das ich kräftiger am Hebel ziehe....ist halt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich werde nicht auf kompl. Hydraulisch wechseln, das lohnt sich für mich nicht. Wenn dann teste ich die Tektro-Sättel , sind nicht so teuer.
Da hole ich mir lieber neue leichtere Laufräder


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat uns auch gewundert. Hab ja eigentlich schon schlimmeres damit angestellt. Eine ganze Saison Rennen gefahren und teilweise auch NRW-Cup mit Sprüngen und Drops (die ich zugegebenermaßen nicht immer perfekt lande!).
> 
> Wenn du Big Wig fährst hab ich berag ab keine Schnitte
> Aber Probe rollen würde ich das gerne mal



Klar kannste mal damit ne runde drehen 

Das mit dem Rad bleibt ein Rätsel

Naja am Freitag werd ich mal das fuji zerlegen, weil am Montag mein Vater den beschichter trifft


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar kannste mal damit ne runde drehen
> 
> Das mit dem Rad bleibt ein Rätsel
> 
> Naja am Freitag werd ich mal das fuji zerlegen, weil am Montag mein Vater den beschichter trifft




....oder ein rätselhaftes Geheimnis 


...vielleicht hat der eine Fahrer den Anderen nur einfach brutal überrollt


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden...wie oft ich nachstellen muss, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Nach dem Einbremsen habe ich zwei Raster nachgedreht. Das Bremsverhalten ist nicht ganz linear, d.h. nach dem anbremsen kommt ein Punkt wo die Bremse richtig kräftig zupackt ohne das ich kräftiger am Hebel ziehe....ist halt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Ich werde nicht auf kompl. Hydraulisch wechseln, das lohnt sich für mich nicht. Wenn dann teste ich die Tektro-Sättel , sind nicht so teuer.
> Da hole ich mir lieber neue leichtere Laufräder




gut zu hoeren. ich bin mit den bb7 auf meinem ssp auch recht zufrieden. und eigentlich gibt es keinen grund (in form von schlechter erfahrung) fuer den wechsel auf hydro, aber...
wen mech disk waeren das auch ne varrianten:
infinite al 9.0
oder
focus mares ax 3.0


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Meine Tendenz geht zum Inflite....Übersetzung auf 11-32 und Icetech-Scheiben und ev. wirklich 9,.. leicht 
Das Focus fährt glaube ich auf einem Cuberahmen (genau weiß ich das aber nicht)...mein Cube hat unterm Strich knapp 11 Scheine gekostet und der Service ist am Ort.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

naja... so waaahnsinns leicht fidne ich es net... kaeme ich mit dem poison mit s700 und guten laufraedern drunter. aber ultegra ist halt ein wort und haelt jahrhunderte...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Das Inflite 8.0 könnte man mit dem Focus vergleichen. Mein Cube wiegt knapp 11kg mit Pedale. Das Focus kommt ev. auch auf das Gewicht, wenn nicht leichte Räder verbaut sind 
Hol Dir das Canyon


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

alternativ waere noch das poison, da lande ich mit vollcarbon gabel + slr xp + xmd366 lrs bei 1700euro. das ist bsi jetzt eigentlich (neben dem mares ax 1.0 disk) mein favorit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2013)

so wieder rein von der Radrunde...voller Motivation war sie nicht...

ihr seit aber schon wieder schön am Schrauben....und wo ist eigentlich Veikko?????


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> alternativ waere noch das poison, da lande ich mit vollcarbon gabel + slr xp + xmd366 lrs bei 1700euro. das ist bsi jetzt eigentlich (neben dem mares ax 1.0 disk) mein favorit...


Tja, nun musst Du Dich entscheiden  , von der Farbe gefällt mir das Focus besser... aber wenn Geld (U 1800)keine Rolle spielt  hätte ich das Inflite genommen 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> so wieder rein von der Radrunde...voller Motivation war sie nicht...
> 
> ihr seit aber schon wieder schön am Schrauben....und wo ist eigentlich Veikko?????




Veikko kämpft bestimmt mit dem schönen Wetter oder hat sich verfahren


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Der trinkt eben nen Latte vorm Bäcker und hat den nassen Rücken dem Wind aus Nordost ausgesetzt.


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich mich hier irgendwo auf den Boden lege bin ich unsichtbar!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der trinkt eben nen Latte vorm Bäcker und hat den nassen Rücken dem Wind aus Nordost ausgesetzt.




Lecker  , da gibt es was zum nachbauen


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Ich glaube dass war eher Nässe vom schwitzen Jens. 
Den Rücken schützt der Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2013)

aha Veikko...also beim genießen erwischt  hmm müßte auch gleich mal los


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> aha Veikko...also beim genießen erwischt  hmm müßte auch gleich mal los



Den hatte ich mir auch verdient und in dem Moment hatte ich wohl geahnt dass ich mal nach euch schauen muss denn über den der nicht da ist wird ja immer gelästert!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Den hatte ich mir auch verdient und in dem Moment hatte ich wohl geahnt dass ich mal nach euch schauen muss denn über den der nicht da ist wird ja immer gelästert!


...also hab Ihr bei mir keine Chance  , da zieht nur totales ignorieren...aber da werden es eben Selbstgespräche


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass war eher Nässe vom schwitzen Jens.
> Den Rücken schützt der Rucksack.


 aha




10min später....Du musst jetzt nicht gleich anfangen 




nochmal 10min....hat Euch wer weggesperrt ?


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Nein Jens, wir sind nicht weggesperrt aber wie sitzen auch nicht im Laden rum und langweilen uns. 
Ist zwar auch ein Deuter aber bissel kleiner.
Von den anderen, gern mehr Bilder.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

...also lange Weile habe ich aber nicht...ich nehme mir nur die Zeit


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Du bist sooo gut zu uns Jens! 

Hier eben noch ein Netzfund aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Tut mir leid Jens dass ich immer über deine Landsleute stolpere.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bitte-2-fahrraeder/160154723-217-2426?ref=search


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Gut, seine dritte Anzeige erklärt einiges - der Hund schreibt die!!! 

_Hallo an alle da trausen ich bin ein rüde und bin kastrirt und suche  einen freund oder freundin  da ich mich alleine fühle es lebt noch ein  karter bei mir aber er ist immer trausen und kommt nur zum schlafen rein  mein herchen ist viel trausen mit mir und imm sommer viel im garten wo  ich immer alleine rum renne und was auf dauer kein spaß macht ich bin  ein mischling (KEIN Verkauf ) und bin 4 und suche einen nicht so alt und  nicht so jung ab 2 hajre auf werts und maximal schulterhoch 30-40 cm  würde mich freuen auf einen lieben freund der immer mit mir spielen  möchte und katzen muss er auch oder sie vertragen und andere hunde ich  danke schon mal in vorraus selbst ab hollung LEIDER NICHT MÖGLICH HABE  KEIN AUTO BITTE UM BRING MÖGLICHKEIT_


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2013)

hmm.ja schöne Bilder


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2013)

Ah! 1,5h im Schnee regen bei knapp über 0 grad... Htfu!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

So das Fuji is zerlegt...ma schaun bin mal gespannt wies wird.
Leichter sollte der Rahmen in jedem fall werden. Hab das gefühl, dass die den wegen den Zwei farben teils Doppelt gepulvert oder Nachlackiert oÄ haben.
Auf jedenfall kommt mir das Pulver extrem dick vor...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2013)

Sachsen Anhalt...alles Vollpfosten  , und da kommt er auch noch aus Lies........kau....er kann wahrscheinlich nur lesen.


...aber sonst sind wir pfiffige Kerlchens und wissen uns zu helfen 





Hier hat es jetzt auch wieder genieselt, aber es ist nicht kalt.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

Heute den obligatorischen ersten Glühwein neben dem größten Weihnachtsbaum getrunken


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute den obligatorischen ersten Glühwein neben dem größten Weihnachtsbaum getrunken



Ajo bald fängts ja wieder an in der Uni mit diesen Zetteln an jeder Tür:
"Glühwein gibt es in den Hörsälen XYZ"
Da laufen dann des öfteren sehr lustige Zeitgenossen rum


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

Glühwein an der Uni gibts schon ein paar Tage hier 
Die alten Saufköppe sitzen dann mit "Schuss mit Glühwein" in der Vorlesung...


----------



## maddda (21. November 2013)

Bin grad von der Rolle gefallen Die Zweite schraube von der Sattelstütze is schlussendlich auch noch gebrochenNaja passiert is mir zum glück nix, war aber lustig.
Icxh glaub ich bin der erste, der nen defekt auffer rolle hatte


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2013)

Bei dir sollte eigentlich immer ne Cam laufen Philipp!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin grad von der Rolle gefallen Die Zweite schraube von der Sattelstütze is schlussendlich auch noch gebrochenNaja passiert is mir zum glück nix, war aber lustig.
> Icxh glaub ich bin der erste, der nen defekt auffer rolle hatte


Kann nicht sein 

Kollege hat sich auf der Rolle mal einen Platten gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. November 2013)

Scherben? Nagel? Snakebite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2013)

Zu schnell und zu heiß nehm ich an


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das ist wieder eine Suppe draußen  ....das ist das Wetter was ich mir als letztes aussuchen würde.


...übrigens habe ich Gestern meine Rolle mal mit dem Crosser getestet, mit dem schmalen Reifen muss man sehr behutsam beschleunigen damit er nicht durchdreht. Ich brauch wahrscheinlich so einen Rollenreifen der in Verbindung mit Stahl gut kann, d.h. noch ein Laufrad  Der jetzige Straßenreifen wird aber zumindest nicht warm .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2013)

MORGEN 

soo wurde zum Warten verdonnert ;-)

...und habe das Gefühl das ich schon vor Weihnachten schwerer werde :-(


----------



## maddda (22. November 2013)

Morgen

Sagt is von euch jemand Nabenexperte was Hope angeht?

Hab ja ein Hop Hinterrad, dass ich bis jetzt zwei mal gefahren bin. Das Problem damit ist, dass sich die Nabe meine erachtens viel zu schwer dreht.
Wenn ich sie im zentrierständer drehe, dann pendelt sie sich nichtmal unten ein, bevor sie stehen bleibt(also so gedreht, dass die Kassette mitdreht, wie als würde man treten halt)
Meine Dirty Flea mit neuen lagern und auch die DT Naben von meinem Vater drehen sich deutlich leichter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Moin Maik ,
Der wartet auch, das Du endlich die Tür aufmachst


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2013)

...ach da steckt der erst..Brücke ist doch unten der soll mal Gas geben---

von den Naben habe ich leider keine Ahnung, aber leichter Laufen sollten sie schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Sagt is von euch jemand Nabenexperte was Hope angeht?
> 
> ...


Bei Hope kenne ich mich aus..........................................................ne doch nicht 
...aber ich glaube Du bist auf ein Imitat reingefallen 



Nimm doch die Nabe Stück für Stück auseinander....irgendwo klemmt es.....?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2013)

so mal wieder im Grenzgebiet und bei den Nachbarn unterwegs


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Hope kenne ich mich aus..........









Bei der Hope würde ich auch mal gern gucken ob es irgendwo klemmt!


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

Sorry, für das große Bild - bin unschuldig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

da würde ich auch gern mal die Wäsche ordnen wollen, aber da muss ich mich weit hinten anstellen 


...wie weit geht denn das Foto....ich sehe nur den Kopf  


...das Grenzgängerfoto geht jetzt leider etwas unter


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

Mal schauen ob es auch kleiner geht, dafür aber Solo komplett.






Ja, geht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Veikko, bau mal nicht so ein "Stress" auf...es ist noch nicht WE 




damit sich die Gemüter wieder etwas beruhigen ------


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

*Mach das bitte weg Jens!!!!  *


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Nö


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (22. November 2013)

Entschuldigen Sie, das Möpsehorn !
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3ce7RqEqjY"]Scrubs Das MÃ¶psehorn german HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Beide sehr schön....aber die Obere könnte sich ruhig etwas bedecken


----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2013)

Didden! 

Habs geschafft. So viel Kuchen gefuttert, dass ich den Crosser jetzt im Dunkeln zum einstellen auf eine Runde fahre.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2013)

Jens, da mußte aber noch einen nach legen Veikko schöne Bilder mehr bitte


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Zum Einjährigen.....leider etwas verspätet  ...gebe ich ne Runde


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2013)

genau so


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. November 2013)

hmm, BMX ist fein...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. November 2013)

mensch Metrum, das eine Bild gibt bestimmt Ärger.


War gerade auf den letzten Metern einer ziemlich nassen Runde und da haben dann direkt vor meiner Nase zwei Autos gekuschelt und das eine hat sich spontan aufs Dach gelegt. Echt krass wie schnell sowas geht. Habe dann auch artig angehalten und geholfen. Meine Lampe war bei der Bergung der Fahrerin auch sehr praktisch.
Zum Glück nichts weiter passiert. Sie hatte anscheinend nur einen Schock.


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> mensch Metrum, das eine Bild gibt bestimmt Ärger.
> 
> *...das eine hat sich spontan aufs Dach gelegt.*



Saß da zufällig der andere Philipp am Steuer? 

Ärger? Sind doch keine Nippel zu sehen -oder?


----------



## InoX (22. November 2013)

stimmt wohl, da sieht man noch mehr.


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

Bei uns ist seit mittag die Heizung ausgefallen, ich muss solche Bilder ansehen!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei uns ist seit mittag die Heizung ausgefallen, ich muss solche Bilder ansehen!!!




Hast Du wenigstens schon ne Rolle zum warmfahren ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2013)

...warmspielen geht aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

Nö, habe immer noch keine Rolle!


----------



## maddda (22. November 2013)

Auchmitmachenwill




























Tolle werbung für die Fahrwerke


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2013)

leute, ich gucke hier manchmal in der pause rein.
was sollen denn die kollegen denken?


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> leute, ich gucke hier manchmal in der pause rein.
> was sollen denn die kollegen denken?



Zu dir kommt doch eh keiner runter, Kai!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> mensch Metrum, das eine Bild gibt bestimmt Ärger.
> 
> 
> War gerade auf den letzten Metern einer ziemlich nassen Runde und da haben dann direkt vor meiner Nase zwei Autos gekuschelt und das eine hat sich spontan aufs Dach gelegt. Echt krass wie schnell sowas geht. Habe dann auch artig angehalten und geholfen. Meine Lampe war bei der Bergung der Fahrerin auch sehr praktisch.
> Zum Glück nichts weiter passiert. Sie hatte anscheinend nur einen Schock.



Kraaaaaass!

Erinnert mich an die Story von Philipp und mir mit dem BMW-Fahrer.

"Thanks to Avid BB5 for saving my Life!" und natürlich das des Rehs.
Hätte das fast geschafft heute. Springen zwei Rehe aus dem Wald auf den Radweg und rutschen weg -> ich voll reingelangt und mich dabei fast abgelegt. Das zweite Reh hat einen Schlenker gemacht und ist doch noch am Vorderrad vorbei gekommen


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2013)

@ maddda

falls das problem mit der nabe noch nicht behoben ist,
dann demontier mal die kassette und guck ob die freilaufdichtung richtig sitzt.

bei meiner acros nabe kann ich den freilauf einfach abziehen und unter drehen wieder montieren. die dichtung sitzt dann richtig.

bei hobe kann man den freilauf zwar auch normal abziehen, aber nicht so einfach wieder montieren. die dichtung muss extra wieder richtig in den sitz gedrückt werden. das geht mit montierter kassette nicht.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp
Das habe ich schon gemacht. Sitzt richtig. Habe im Moment den Verdacht, dass die Dichtung auf der scheibenseite iwe net richtig oder zu stramm sitzt. Werde das mal als nächstes checken




> Erinnert mich an die Story von Philipp und mir mit dem BMW-Fahrer.


Der Kerl war einfach der Held im erdbeerfeld... Äh Graben 


So ich bin für heut raus nacht Leute


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

Ich kÃ¶nnte kotzen! Kraft sind meine Bronchien zu! Kein training das Wochenende und wenn es Montag nicht weg ist doc und kann schreiben! Ich muss die Seuche mal los werden!
ð¬

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das war Gestern mal wieder ein Tag 
.viele bunte Bilder 
.Philipp hat mal wieder was kaputt gemacht 
.die Rehe Leben noch  (bei uns muss man auch immer damit rechnen)
.Veikko will Alt werden und hat sich eingefroren 
.Sascha mit seiner großzügigen Art, hat dem Rotz nach langem Betteln endlich Unterschlupf gewährt 
...nur bei mir ist nichts los ...außer das die bestellten Schutzbleche für den Crosser nicht passen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2013)

Wie können die denn nicht passen?

Meine Bestellung mit Kassette und Kette wurde heute schon zum zweiten Mal ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen. Sind die doof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Moin!

Jens der Handwerkerkönig hat gestern die Heizung selbst in Gang gebracht! 
Ich hatte mal die Schutzbleche im Auge, sehen verbaut recht "gut" aus, sofern man das über Schutzbleche sagen kann. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/131011270504?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2013)

Ich hatte welche zum anklemmen bestellt.
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=2000;page=1;menu=1000,5,160;mid=0;pgc=0


...an der Sitzstrebe ist der Lötsockel für das Bremsseil genau in Höhe der Schutzblechhalterung  und am VR das gleiche Problem.
Außerdem passen die ganzen Winkel nicht. Dazu kommt noch, das ich die Verpackung schon dummerweise  geschreddert habe...ich dachte es passt  
Da werde ich jetzt zum Eisenbieger mutieren und versuchen was zu retten.


Das wollte ich eigentlich haben...ist aber nicht lieferbar 
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=33038;page=1;menu=1000,5,160;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jens der Handwerkerkönig hat gestern die Heizung selbst in Gang gebracht!
> Ich hatte mal die Schutzbleche im Auge, sehen verbaut recht "gut" aus, sofern man das über Schutzbleche sagen kann.
> ...




Selbst ist der Mann ...manchmal ziehen die Brenner irgendwo Luft und da geht die Anlage auf Notaus.


...die CRUD sehen auch gut aus....mal sehen wie weit ich mit meinen komme


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

und der kack geht direkt weiter... ich wollte am 2. epic lrs einen gerissenen nippel ersetzen -> bei beiden felgen an dem lrs fangen die speichenloecher an zu kommen. war ja zu erwarten nach fast 3jahren renneinsatz.

jetzt die sache: 2 neue crest fuer 160euro drauf, oder 400euro (incl zoll)fuer einen satz china carbon mit gleichem gewicht, die vllt steifer sind.
der doc hat gute erfahrungen mit gemacht.

die race blade hatte ich am rennrad und hab sie auch am crosser. beim crosser hab ich aber vorne und hinten an dem ende vom blech. das am rahmen/gabel ist 2 loecher ins plastik gemacht und das ganze noch mit 2 kabelbindenr fest gemacht. seit dem bewegt sich gar nix mehr 
halten auch sehr gut trocken inklusive fuesse.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2013)

Wenn es wieder Crest werden soll, guck mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/245305-stan-s-notubes-ztr-crest-29er-felge-32-loch-neu


Hat bei mir super fix und einwandfrei geklappt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

danke fuer den tip. ich denke es werden wieder crest. das mit den carbon felgen... da bin ich mittlerweiel beim 3x preis der crest...
klar halten die nicht ewig,... aber was haelt das schon (bei mir).


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das wollte ich eigentlich haben...ist aber nicht lieferbar
> https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=33038;page=1;menu=1000,5,160;mid=0;pgc=0



Die nützen doch auch nicht wirklich was Jens und das hintere hilft maximal gegen kalt scheiszen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

eben! bau die race blades gescheit dran und du kommst gut durch den winter.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2013)

Bei der Crest weißt du eben auch was du hast.

Ich quäle mich jetzt noch eine Runde. Dann passt hoffentlich alles für morgen. Hier ist extremer Nebel, ich hoffe nicht umgenietet zu werden.

Mal schauen was das gibt, ich muss leider von meiner übichen Rennroutine abweichen, da ich bei einem Kollegen in Spenge auf dem Geburtstag bin und dann morgen zur LVM in Rheine starte.
Das heißt wenig bis kein Alk und nicht zu lange machen. Die übliche Routine vor dem Rennen ist dann auch dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

jo, das denk ich mir auch. aber es hoert sich halt gut an, was jens erzaehlt. ist halt 120euro fuer die felgen gegen 300+zoll und den stress und die frage, ob meine so gut halten, wie die von jens... und ob sie dann auch noch besser sind... ich weis net:/


----------



## maddda (23. November 2013)

Ich würd die crest nehmen da musst du nur mal nen garantiefall haben und dann stehste da....


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

hmmm vor allem fuer unter 200euro hab ich da den lrs komplett fertig (inkl 12mm zentrieradapter, der mir noch fehlt). 
ist die vernuenftige varriante.


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Hat von euch eigentlich noch einer ne 26er Felge über? Habe ja nun die Hope Nabe gekauft und möchte den LRS nicht zerpflücken. Sollte aber bissel stabil sein. Wird zwar nicht arg gefordert aber ich bin kein Fliegengewicht. 
Ach ja, 32 Loch.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2013)

MMh nee hab grad die letzt 26er felge, die ich noch hatte verkauft...

Schau mal im Outket von BOR, da gibt es immer B-Ware mit minimalen schönheitsfehlern sehr günstig:
http://bor-germany.de/de/outlets


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2013)

ober bei cnc.
frm und notubes in extravaganten farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

CNC zeigt mir gar keine 26er Felgen an. Aber CNC konnte ich noch nie leiden! 
bor habe ich mir mal ein Lesezeichen gesetzt, weil ich gleich weg bin bis morgen Abend. Sieht dort aber recht nett aus. 
Ah, wenn man bei CNC FRM eingibt kommt doch was!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2013)

ach komm. dann nehme ich dich mal an die hand und führe dich dahin.

http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=39_185_632

http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=39_185_636


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Danke, du Guter! 
Mittlerweile hatte ich es ja schon gefunden, nur die Sufu findet bei den No Tubes nicht wenn man es zusammenschreibt. 
Werde ich wohl für die BOR XMD 388 entscheiden, die sind dort wirklich günstig und bis 100kg. 
Auch wenn ich den Vogel nicht mag!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2013)

Boris?


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Christoph Nies! 
Bin jetzt wech, macht keinen Blödsinn!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2013)

Aso!
Veikko stell dich nicht so an! Du bist nicht der ETWR - Papa


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Nein, das ist der Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der Jens!


Du wurdest soeben zum Stellvertreter vorgeschlagen 
...hast Du schon die Winterräder drauf ..nicht das Du vom rechten Weg abkommst.


----------



## Metrum (23. November 2013)

Ich sag mal so, ich habe irgendwann aufgehört die runter zu machen und bin das ganze Jahr auf Schnee vorbereitet!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2013)

Dann machen wir das genau gleich, nur dass ich das ganze Jahr auf trockene staubige Pisten vorbereitet bin 


EDIT: "Die Sendung wurde zugestellt." - allerdings nicht bei mir und ein Zettel liegt auch nicht im Postkasten. Jetzt darf ich einmal die Runde machen -.-

EDIT_2: Beim zweiten Nachbar habe ich Erfolg gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2013)

Streiche training, setze Kekse backen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (23. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann machen wir das genau gleich, nur dass ich das ganze Jahr auf trockene staubige Pisten vorbereitet bin
> 
> 
> EDIT: "Die Sendung wurde zugestellt." - allerdings nicht bei mir und ein Zettel liegt auch nicht im Postkasten. Jetzt darf ich einmal die Runde machen -.-
> ...



Hatte mal ne GLS lieferung bei der die geschrieben haben: GLS Filiale...nur halt net welche


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2013)

Ich war heute auch mit dem "Renner" auf nasser Straße unterwegs und habe mal die Socken bei 2°C und dichtem, nassen Nebel getestet.

Die Füße sind ausreichend warm (mit einem Paar dünne Socken drunter wär es aber angenehmer gewesen) und auch trocken geblieben.

Also wenn es nicht regnet, sind die Socken sehr praktisch...da sie auch sehr leicht und klein sind passen sie immer für Touren bei unsicherem Wetter in den Rucksack.(wenn die Füße doch mal kalt werden 
Bei Regen und Schlamm würde ich aber Überschuhe vorziehen.


Danach habe ich als Strohwitwer die Rolle heimlich in die Stube aufgestellt und mich wieder locker warm gefahren 







...ich habe aber das Gefühl, das es meine Frau irgendwie erfährt 


Ach ja, ich brauche unbedingt gute Schutzbleche....der Hintern war durch und eiskalt


----------



## maddda (23. November 2013)

Naja es im Internet zu posten trägt net unbedingt der Verschleierung von, aus der Sicht deiner Regierung, illegalen Aktivitäten bei


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2013)

...zum Glück kommen hier in zwei Tagen soviel Seiten dazu, das meine Frau das nicht mehr mitbekommt...


Der Christian hat heute anscheinend besseres Wetter gehabt, wenn er mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs ist...oder er ist so ein harter Kerl


----------



## maddda (23. November 2013)

Sehe grad, dass du ja sogar ne vorderradstütze hast... 
Den Luxus werde ich mir auch Iwann mal gönnen. Mein VR steht nemmich schon seit Jahren auf einem Lexikon für Zierfische


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2013)

Hart eskalativ hier!


----------



## xmaxle (24. November 2013)

Walter Frosch verstorben 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqekSuj5HCo"]Walter Frosch - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2013)

Skyliner oder ein Buch vorne drunter ist Pflicht!
Kauf die raceblade Xl, Nen nassen ar*** hatte ich auf dem crosser nie

Belle noch immer wie ein Schäferhund! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. November 2013)

Moin Leute

Meine Hope Nabe bereitet mir mittlerweile echt Kopfzerbrechen...

Hab gerade Freilauf, Endkappen usw runtergenommen. Sprich nur noch Achse+ die zwei lager vom Nabenkörper sind drin. Dann mal fix an der achse gedreht und die dreht sich schon relativ schwergängig. Zumal ja nun keine Nabenkörperdichtungen usw mehr greifen(is ja alles demontiert)
Bin die verdammte nabe erst glaube ich 3 mal gefahren


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2013)

sowas ähnliches hatte ich bei meiner hope pro 2 evo vorderradnabe auch.
die lager waren nach 2 monaten hinüber.

dann wurden diese gegen die "normalen" lager getauscht, und nun hälts.


----------



## maddda (24. November 2013)

Hört sich ja toll an

Also meine Pro 2 evo vr nabe läuft ohne probleme und seidenweich. Ohne Freilaufkörper usw sollte die HR Nabe ja eigentlich genau so laufen. Tut sie aber nicht. Morgen werde ich mal R2 ne nachricht schreiben...die nabe hab ich nach dem Langenbergmarathon eingespeicht und bin die 3mal (weil wegen wettkampfrad) seit dem gefahren. 

Mein Vater meint, dass es wohl an scheif eingepressten lagern oder ner Krummen Achse oderso liegen könnte.

Eigentlich hab ich von Tune auf Hope gewechselt um weniger Probleme zu haben


----------



## onkel_doc (24. November 2013)

Moin...du scheinst fahren zu können was du willst, du ziehst den Scheizz
Einfach an...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2013)

Für einen trockenen Hintern und ein sprenkelfreies Gesicht habe ich etwas gebastelt 





+



+



+



+





...das Steuerlager bleibt trocken 
Am Original habe ich Aluwinkel angenietet und die hinteren Streben umgebaut ...die alte Form passte absolut nicht zu Rahmen und Gabel mit den Anlötösen  
Für ein reinen Scheibenbremsrahmen gibt es noch nichts optimales.


----------



## maddda (24. November 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin...du scheinst fahren zu können was du willst, du ziehst den Scheizz
> Einfach an...



Ich glaub auch^^

Die Liste für den neuaufbau vom Fuji wird immer länger. Der alte Steuersatz is auch hinüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus.

Hoppe kann man wenigstens mit nimm gummy Hammer die Lager tauschen

Bei meiner dt besucht man ein drecks 50 tool, das ich net  habe 
Irgend jemand hier hat das doch? Mag mit derjenige das ausleihen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2013)

War ja nicht soo geil heute bei der LVM. 
Viel zu viel getrunken auf dem Geburtstag. Dann bin ich zu spät losgefahren (ich dachte Start sei um 14:15, war aber um 13:15).

Schnell die Klotten angezogen, Rad raus und über Umwege noch eine Nummer bekommen. die wurde mir dann von der Frau an der Nummernausgabe noch schnell ans Trikot gepinnt.
Strecke war ziemlich schnell, wenig Wurzeln und griffiger Boden teilweise sandig.
Blöderweise ist im Rennen die Kette ständig von den Ritzeln gesprungen und gute Beine hatte ich auch nicht. Wurde dann nur ein Mal überrundet und bin 20/25 geworden.

War aber trotzdem recht spaßig und bei einem großen Marathon gäbe es wohl nie 3 Minuten vor dem Start ohne Voranmeldung und ohne Nachmeldegebühr eine Startnummer


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus.
> 
> Hoppe kann man wenigstens mit nimm gummy Hammer die Lager tauschen
> 
> ...







...meinst Du das Zeugs hier 

...da kÃ¶nnte sich "Jemand" mal melden 




Marcel, wolltest Du eigentlich NICHTS trinken


----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2013)

Da war ein hübsches Mädel und ja..... 
Sie hat mich fürn 7. Dezember zum "auf den Weihnachtsmaekt gehen" eingeladen.

Aber ich meine der Alkohol war umsonst


----------



## maddda (24. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus.
> 
> Hoppe kann man wenigstens mit nimm gummy Hammer die Lager tauschen
> 
> ...



Lagertauschen is ja kein problem. Hab meine dirty flea auch neu gelagert, aber die nabe hat erst ca. 120km runter^^
Hab mal an R2 ne mail geschrieben...mmn muss das auf gewährleistung gehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2013)

mal sehen. kollege hat auch geschrieben, das wizzwheeles das recht billig macht... mal sehen. wer war das nochmal, der das dt kt hat? ich brauch eigentlich nur das schwarze tool zumden ratchet rauschrauben fuer 3 tage


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. November 2013)

@ Marcel:  


Apropos Rollentrainer: Welche habt ihr? Sind die Dinger laut?
Hatte mal einen alten zur Probe da und der war tierisch laut.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
Bin seit 1 Monat kein Rad mehr gefahren und das wird draußen auch erst wieder in circa 6 Monaten gehen. Bekomme so gaaanz laaangsam Bike-Entzug 

Philipp (maddda), du trainierst doch viel auf der Rolle, was hast du für Erfahrungen und Tipps?
Eine Stütze für's VR würde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen  Soviel "Luxus" darf sein 

Danke!


----------



## maddda (24. November 2013)

Also ich hab den Tacx Sirius. IS der gleiche wie aufm Photo von Jens da oben. Der reicht vollkommen aus...kostet so ca 140

Dann solltest du dir noch nen Rollenreifen besorgen, normale reifen verschleißen darauf zu schnell und sind zu laut.
Gegen den lärm hab ich so eine Waschmaschienenunterlage unter die Rolle gelegt. Dann isses wirklich relativ leise. Als Vorderradstütze hat mir bis jetzt immer nen Dickes Buch gereicht, das spart dann 20

So ich bin jez im Bett, gn8 Jungens


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mal sehen. kollege hat auch geschrieben, das wizzwheeles das recht billig macht... mal sehen. wer war das nochmal, der das dt kt hat? ich brauch eigentlich nur das schwarze tool zumden ratchet rauschrauben fuer 3 tage


Der "Jemand" braucht bestimmt ne Adresse 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ Marcel:
> 
> 
> Apropos Rollentrainer: Welche habt ihr? Sind die Dinger laut?
> ...



Meine Tacx-Rolle brummt und pfeift etwas aber Fernsehen kann man noch gut . Wenn man keine Nachbarn nerven will---der Brummton geht durch den Fußboden---müsste die Rolle auf eine schallschluckende Matte. (ev. so ein Teil für die Waschmaschine )
So ein spezieller Rollenreifen macht alles noch ein bisschen leiser.


Den würde ich jetzt nehmen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a51925/t2200-flow-ergotrainer.html


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

MOrgen Leute

So heute fängt nen neuer KRafttrainingsplan an...geht mal wieder auf KRaftausdauer...bin mal gespannt auf die Schmerzen. Erster tag Kraftausdauer is immer böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Christian hat heute anscheinend besseres Wetter gehabt, wenn er mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs ist...oder er ist so ein harter Kerl



8 Â°C  Gestern war es frischer.



maddda schrieb:


> Sehe grad, dass du ja sogar ne vorderradstÃ¼tze hast...



Sowas war zum GlÃ¼ck bei meiner Tacx Satori dabei. Dient gleichzeitig als Tragegriff, wenn man ihn dort einklemmt, wo sonst das Hinterrad eingespannt wird.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Apropos Rollentrainer: Welche habt ihr? Sind die Dinger laut?
> Hatte mal einen alten zur Probe da und der war tierisch laut.
> Welche wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen?



Wie oben geschrieben: Tacx Satori. Habe ich vor ein paar Jahren fÃ¼r 160 â¬ gekauft. Bin dann aber nur 2 Jahre drauf gefahren, weil ich es einfach abartig finde. Selbst mit Musik oder TV geht es bei mir gar nicht. LautstÃ¤rke ging so. Bin das Teil mit Ultremos gefahren.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> War ja nicht soo geil heute bei der LVM.
> Viel zu viel getrunken auf dem Geburtstag. Dann bin ich zu spÃ¤t losgefahren (ich dachte Start sei um 14:15, war aber um 13:15).



Als ich am Freitag von 'ner Dienstreise nach Hause kam, war es halb 12 und es wurde zu Hause noch Geb. gefeiert - und ich wollte am nÃ¤chsten Tag um 7 aufstehen, um Rad zu fahren. Und hab's dann nach 5 h Schlaf sogar geschafft. Aber es war hart... Deinen Vorsatz hatte ich auch, aber wie das eben mit einem leckeren Bier so ist...


----------



## InoX (25. November 2013)

hatte auch nen Tacx, Vorderradstütze war ebenfalls dabei, und der war auch ziemlich laut. Bin den mit Contis gefahren. Hatte zum Schutz der Nachbarn ein Waschmaschinenmatte drunter.

Moin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2013)

Ach ja, bei mir lag eine Decke und so'ne Drehstuhlunterlage aus dem Ikea drunter. Keine Ahnung, ob's was gebracht hat. Habe nie einen Nachbarn gefragt und es hat sich nie jemand beschwert. Öfter als 3 x 1 h pro Woche bin ich aber auch nie gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das ist doch mal ein schöner Morgen ...Sonne, klare Luft und -2°C ...und ich hatte das Richtige an .


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Moinsen!

Ich mach gleich noch 'ne Stunde Rekom, dann nur noch Volleyball für heute.


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)




----------



## xmaxle (25. November 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2013)

ich hab es nen winter recht excesiv gemacht. zum teil mit >3h einheiten... nie wieder!!!
vor allem da ich eh zur arbeit und heim fahren muss. spass ist anderst!


----------



## F4B1 (25. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei Regen und Schlamm würde ich aber Überschuhe vorziehen.


Ist auch ratsam. Die Socken sind leider am Saum nicht wasserdicht. Heißt, wenn die Socken nicht 100%ig sitzen läuft das Wasser von oben rein und steht dann in den Socken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Ich war meine 1:15h Rekom fahren. Mit Unterlenker abfahren geht jetzt auch wieder halbwegs. Ich war aber noch mit dem Luftdruck vom Rennen unterwegs - es hat massiv Durchschläge gehagelt. Aber Schlauchreifen sei dank, alles heile geblieben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ist auch ratsam. Die Socken sind leider am Saum nicht wasserdicht. Heißt, wenn die Socken nicht 100%ig sitzen läuft das Wasser von oben rein und steht dann in den Socken.


...das habe ich mir auch gedacht, der Saum ist relativ weit. Für so kaltes Nieselwetter sind die Socken aber ausreichend. 
Wenn es regnet nehme ich einfache wasserdichte Überschuhe.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich war meine 1:15h Rekom fahren. Mit Unterlenker abfahren geht jetzt auch wieder halbwegs. Ich war aber noch mit dem Luftdruck vom Rennen unterwegs - es hat massiv Durchschläge gehagelt. Aber Schlauchreifen sei dank, alles heile geblieben.


Kannst Du mir mal Deinen Laufradaufbau beschreiben...mit Schlauchreifen 
Ich will mir noch Einen zulegen...und was Du schreibst klingt praktisch. Gefällt mir zumindest besser als Schlauchlos.
Gehen bei den Rädern auch ein Schlauchreifen? 
Ich habe da absolut keine Ahnung


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2013)

nein.

schlauchreifen benötigen spezielle felgen.
in günstig z.b. die xmd 309.


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

Nein geht nicht.
Schlauchrreifen werden auf spezielle tubularfelgen geklebt.
Ist eigentlich nur was für CC oder crossrennen mit tech Zone, weil wenn platt is net viel mit flicken. Musst dann halt nen neuen Reifen aufkleben, weil der Schlauch in den Reifen mit eingenäht ist.
Schlauchis haben nen Vorteil bei Gewicht und bei pannensicjerheit ggü standartreofen mit schlauch. In Sachen pannensicjerheit und flickbarkeit ziehen die aber den kürzeren ggü tubeless

Ergo eigentlich fährt man die Dinger nur im rennen


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> schlauchreifen benötigen spezielle felgen.
> in günstig z.b. die xmd 309.


Gibt's die auch für den Crosser? und ev. auch als fertiges LR für Scheibe und schön leicht und nicht so teuer


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Ich bin die schon viele hundert Kilometer im Training gefahren und hatte nur ein Mal einen Schleicher, den ich mit Milch flicken konnte.

Auch sonst hatten wir bei Ausfahrten in denen nur Schlauchis gefahren wurden keine Pannen. Mit den dÃ¼nnen Cross-Pappmache-Reifchen allerdings schon.

Ich fahre die "schweren" Tufo Primus, sind nicht so soft wie die Flexus Primus oder gar Dugast/FMB, aber so kann ich auch sorgenfrei trainieren.

Mit rund 35â¬ pro Reifen auch noch vertretbar im Preis. Da hÃ¤tte ich bei der Laufleistung schon den ein oder anderen Conti mit BCC gekillt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt's die auch für den Crosser? und ev. auch als fertiges LR für Scheibe und schön leicht und nicht so teuer



Nöö fahre ich so auch am Crosser (weil der LRS mit Ambrosio F20 noch nicht fertig ist). Fertig wüsste ich grade nicht. Der Markt für Tubular ist nicht soooo groß


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht.
> Schlauchrreifen werden auf spezielle tubularfelgen geklebt.
> Ist eigentlich nur was für CC oder crossrennen mit tech Zone, weil wenn platt is net viel mit flicken. Musst dann halt nen neuen Reifen aufkleben, weil der Schlauch in den Reifen mit eingenäht ist.
> Schlauchis haben nen Vorteil bei Gewicht und bei pannensicjerheit ggü standartreofen mit schlauch. In Sachen pannensicjerheit und flickbarkeit ziehen die aber den kürzeren ggü tubeless
> ...


Aha, das ist natürlich wieder ein ganz anderer Ansatz  ...aber ich fürchte mich aus nicht erklärlichen Gründen vor Schlauchlos...friert das Zeug ein, das Nachfüllen würde ich ev. auch ständig vergessen


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2013)

wenn du wettkämpfe fährst wäre sowas vielleicht ein überlegung wert, aber so zum rumrollen wäre es mir zu viel. da reicht tubeless.


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

Einfrieren tuts net. In notubesmilch is Frostschutzmittel

Nachfüllen musste evtl alle 3-5 Monate. Einfach Rad schütteln, wenns plätschert isses ok


Wenn du mit'm schlauchi nen Platten hast musste laufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2013)

ich fahre die schwlabe rara 33mm auch mit milch problemlos.
ich hab nur das gefuehl, das die performance nicht so lange halten wie die evo... mal schauen, wann ich die jeweils gekauft hab...

edit: ok, der performance wurde jetzt in knapp 2monaten runter gefahren!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Ernsthaft nehme ich nicht an Wettkämpfen teil...ich glaube bei SIII gibt es auch keine Serie mehr 
Also könnte ich mir den Notubes LRS holen und schlauchlos nutzen ?




> Ich bin die schon viele hundert Kilometer im Training gefahren und hatte nur ein Mal einen Schleicher, den ich mit Milch flicken konnte.
> 
> Auch sonst hatten wir bei Ausfahrten in denen nur Schlauchis gefahren wurden keine Pannen. Mit den dünnen Cross-Pappmache-Reifchen allerdings schon.
> 
> ...




...klingt aber auch gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Einfrieren tuts net. In notubesmilch is Frostschutzmittel
> 
> Nachfüllen musste evtl alle 3-5 Monate. Einfach Rad schütteln, wenns plätschert isses ok
> 
> ...


So einfach ist das 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich fahre die schwlabe rara 33mm auch mit milch problemlos.
> ich hab nur das gefuehl, das die performance nicht so lange halten wie die evo... mal schauen, wann ich die jeweils gekauft hab...
> 
> edit: ok, der performance wurde jetzt in knapp 2monaten runter gefahren!!!


Sascha, da hilft nur eine Verteilung der Antriebskräfte  ....d.h. Allrad


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2013)

http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Nova...wheelset-Leichtbauraeder-Lightweight-wheelset

so ähnlich wird mein crosser-lrs aussehen.
nur mit den speichn bin ich mir noch nicht sichr.

novatec naben mit 28loch habe ich schon. felgen werden bestellt und wegen den speichen muss ich noch gucken.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Stan's NoTubes ZTR Iron Cross Disc Laufradsatz Drahtreifen  559,90
Stan's NoTubes ZTR Iron Cross Disc Laufradsatz Drahtreifen
Hersteller:Stan's NoTubesArtikelnummer:STN159244Modelljahr:2013Gewicht:ca. 1.52 KilogrammSpeichenT Supercomp, schwarzSpeichenzahl:VR: 24, 2-fach gekreuzt | HR: 28, 2-fach gekreuztEinbaumaß:VR: 100 mm | HR: 135 mmPassender ReifentyprahtreifenMaximaler Reifendruck:4 barEinsatzgebiet:CyclocrossFür Schaltung:8/9/10-fach kompatibelBremsscheibenaufnahme:IS2000 6-LochLieferumfang:


Laufradsatz Novatec  Archetype Disc, 1.650 Gramm  339,--


Gewicht ca. 1.650 GrammNaben Novatec Disc Light
Speichen Sapim Laser, Schwarz       oder
 Sapim CX Ray, SchwarzNippel Sapim AluminiumFelge H Plus Son ArchetypeReifentyp Drahtreifen/Faltreifen (Clincher)Anzahl Speichen  vorne 32/hinten   32Empfehlung zum Fahrergewicht bis ca. 95 KGEinsatzbereich Rennrad mit       Scheibenbremsen
 CyclocrossLieferumfang Laufradsatz
 Felgenbänder
 SchnellspannerLaufradsatz inkl. Schnellspannern, Stan's Felgenband und Tubelessventilen






*Ist der obere LRS für einen 80kg Fahrer geeignet ?*


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2013)

ich fahre crest mit etwas ueber 80kg... wuerde ich mir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. November 2013)

Erstmal danke ich euch dafÃ¼r, dass ihr auf meine Frage so zahlreich geantwortet habt! 



maddda schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Tacx Sirius. IS der gleiche wie aufm Photo von Jens da oben. Der reicht vollkommen aus...kostet so ca 140â¬
> 
> Dann solltest du dir noch nen Rollenreifen besorgen, normale reifen verschleiÃen darauf zu schnell und sind zu laut.
> Gegen den lÃ¤rm hab ich so eine Waschmaschienenunterlage unter die Rolle gelegt. Dann isses wirklich relativ leise. Als VorderradstÃ¼tze hat mir bis jetzt immer nen Dickes Buch gereicht, das spart dann 20â¬
> ...


Also der Tacx Sirius. 140 â¬ wÃ¤ren ok. Bis 200 â¬ wÃ¼rde gehen...
Guter Tipp mit dem Rollenreifen!
Unterlage wird Pflicht sein.
Kommt drauf an, welches Buch es ist 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der "Jemand" braucht bestimmt ne Adresse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fernseher auf voller LautstÃ¤rke oder normal?
HÃ¶rt sich doch gut an...

Wieso den Flow? Weil Leistungswerte gemessen werden?
Schade, dass der so teuer ist...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 8 Â°C  Gestern war es frischer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Muss mir den Satori mal genauer ansehen...



InoX schrieb:


> hatte auch nen Tacx, VorderradstÃ¼tze war ebenfalls dabei, und der war auch ziemlich laut. Bin den mit Contis gefahren. Hatte zum Schutz der Nachbarn ein Waschmaschinenmatte drunter.
> 
> Moin.



Mein alter, den ich zum Test hatte, war auch ein Tacx 
Bei den neueren scheint es besser zu sein 
Das werde mich spÃ¤testens dann beurteilen kÃ¶nnen, wenn ich den Satori o.Ã¤. habe...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, bei mir lag eine Decke und so'ne Drehstuhlunterlage aus dem Ikea drunter. Keine Ahnung, ob's was gebracht hat. Habe nie einen Nachbarn gefragt und es hat sich nie jemand beschwert. Ãfter als 3 x 1 h pro Woche bin ich aber auch nie gefahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich fahre crest mit etwas ueber 80kg... wuerde ich mir keine sorgen machen.



Die Iron Cross ist aber mehr eine Alpine auf 29".


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2013)

und jetzt?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Iron Cross hat Freigabe bis 90kg laut r2-bike.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Fernseher auf voller Lautstärke oder normal?
> Hört sich doch gut an...
> 
> Wieso den Flow? Weil Leistungswerte gemessen werden?
> Schade, dass der so teuer ist...





Ich muss den Fernseher nur etwas lauter stellen. 10-15% ?


...genau, wegen dem Display und den Daten die man ablesen kann...ist aber auch nur Spielerei. Das bekommt man auch im Groben mit externen Geräten hin.


Der ist gerade im Angebot :
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a109356/t2220-flow-multiplayer-limited-edition.html?mfid=124


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Iron Cross hat Freigabe bis 90kg laut r2-bike.





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und jetzt?





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die Iron Cross ist aber mehr eine Alpine auf 29".


Ihr verwirrt mich 
...auf den Dingern kann man gut rollen


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Hat Jemand Bedarf 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-kurbel-xtr-fc-m970-175-mm.html,a28295


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hat Jemand Bedarf
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-kurbel-xtr-fc-m970-175-mm.html,a28295



Hast du schon was zu Weihnachten für mich Jens?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du schon was zu Weihnachten für mich Jens?


Na gut, ich hab da eine Kundennummer  und hier ist mein "Wunschzettel" :
""""Stan's NoTubes ZTR Iron Cross Disc Laufradsatz Drahtreifen  559,90
 Stan's NoTubes ZTR Iron Cross Disc Laufradsatz Drahtreifen
 Hersteller:Stan's NoTubesArtikelnummer:STN159244Modelljahr:2013Gewic  ht:ca. 1.52 KilogrammSpeichenT Supercomp, schwarzSpeichenzahl:VR: 24, 2-fach gekreuzt | HR: 28, 2-fach gekreuztEinbaumaß:VR: 100 mm | HR: 135 mmPassender ReifentyprahtreifenMaximaler Reifendruck:4 barEinsatzgebiet:CyclocrossFür Schaltung:8/9/10-fach kompatibelBremsscheibenaufnahme:IS2000 6-LochLieferumfang:"""


Der Preis geht ja ungefähr auf  ...nur komme ich günstiger ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. November 2013)

Nö, das ist dann ja auch blöd - irgendwie.
Wir können es ja erstmal so machen dass DU mir was schenkst und wenn sich das bewährt machen wir es nächstes Jahr so das ich und du was bekommen.
Können ja hier auch wichteln!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Radteile wichteln?


----------



## Metrum (25. November 2013)

Genau Marcel!


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Radteile wichteln?





Letztes Jahr hab ich die Tune hörnchen für Vaddi sogar in den Baum gehängt

Der neue Krafttrainingsplan is heute schonmal gut gewesen Das herrliche gefühl, wenn man plötzlich nichts mehr bewegen kann und der Muskel einfach nicht mehr will  Bin schon gespannt auf die zwei anderen Pläne aus dem split


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2013)

Oja! Ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man gerade so das soll erfüllen kann und trotzdem von mal zu mal mehr geht! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Ich bin dafür, dass ihr erstmal zentral alle Wichtel zu mir schickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass ihr erstmal zentral alle Wichtel zu mir schickt!


















Hier sind schon mal die ersten drei Wichtel für Dich!


----------



## InoX (25. November 2013)

Gucke gerade Planet Terror. Die Hauptdarstellerin sieht auch fast aus wie eine deiner Wichtelinnen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2013)

Zu einer Wichtelparty mit diesen Gästinnen  würde ich nicht gehen...viel zu anstrengend


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gucke gerade Planet Terror. Die Hauptdarstellerin sieht auch fast aus wie eine deiner Wichtelinnen.



Verdammt warum kenne ich diesen Film nicht?!:O

Muss ich mir die Tage ma angucken


----------



## InoX (25. November 2013)

viel Blut und richtig gut zum Kopfabschalten. Tarantino ist natürlich ebenfalls in einer kleinen Gastrolle vertreten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2013)

Der ist Weltklasse!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2013)

Wer kennt denn bitte Planet Terror nicht? War doch ein Teil so eines Double Features.

Mal was Radmäßiges: ich war vorhin Rad fahren bei ca. 1 °C. Genau wie letzte Woche hat der Akku des Chinaböllers nach 1/2 - 3/4 h aufgegeben, obwohl die Lampe nur auf der schwächsten Stufe lief. Normalerweise hat der Akku 2 h bei Volllast durchgehalten, auch im Winter. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich ihn ausnahmsweise nicht im Trikot sondern am Rahmen hatte (Kälte)?


----------



## InoX (25. November 2013)

Dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Kenne mehrere Lampen die das problemlos am Lenker durchhalten.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. November 2013)

Ich hatte meinen Chinaböller 3x für ungefähr eine Stunde am Rad auf voller Stufe.
Bei der letzten Ausfahrt musste ich dann aber dimmen damit ich mit Licht nach Hause komme.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2013)

Kacke. Dann werde ich wohl mal in einen neuen, hochwertigeren Akku investieren müssen, denn mit der Laufzeit ist mir absolut nicht gedient. Zumal das Teil eben von jetzt auf gleich ausgeht und nicht einmal die LED an der Rückseite vorher rot wird. Ich werd's aber vorher nochmal mit dem Transport in der Trikottasche ausprobieren.
Vorhin war ich zum Glück nur auf einem Radweg unterwegs. Auf dem wurde ich allerdings von Autos geblendet, sodass ich nur Schneckentempo fahren konnte und total ausgekühlt bin. Wenigstens hatte ich noch so'n kleines Positionslicht am Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

> Wer kennt denn bitte Planet Terror nicht? War doch ein Teil so eines Double Features.


Iwas muss da an mir vorbeigegangen sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wer kennt denn bitte Planet Terror nicht? War doch ein Teil so eines Double Features.
> 
> Mal was Radmäßiges: ich war vorhin Rad fahren bei ca. 1 °C. Genau wie letzte Woche hat der Akku des Chinaböllers nach 1/2 - 3/4 h aufgegeben, obwohl die Lampe nur auf der schwächsten Stufe lief. Normalerweise hat der Akku 2 h bei Volllast durchgehalten, auch im Winter. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich ihn ausnahmsweise nicht im Trikot sondern am Rahmen hatte (Kälte)?





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Chinaböller 3x für ungefähr eine Stunde am Rad auf voller Stufe.
> Bei der letzten Ausfahrt musste ich dann aber dimmen damit ich mit Licht nach Hause komme.


Planet Terror??? kenn ich auch noch nicht  ...der Titel klingt aber sehr real 


Kauft Euch mal ordentliche Lampen oder zwei von der Sorte die Ihr habt.
..und es war **sch kalt gestern Abend.

Ich habe als Ersatz immer so eine Minifunzel am Steuerrohr. Die nehme ich auch im Blinkmodus in der Stadt damit ich mit der Wilma keinen Blende


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

In planet terror war doch der "trailer" zu macheti. Doch der trailer war nur ein scherz. Bis sie merkten, wie geil das publikum den trailer fand...

Akku fuer die lampe? Openlights.de top akkus made in germany fuer faire preise. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (26. November 2013)

Ich hol mir jetzt auch sone XX1. Die hat ja NUR Vorteile


----------



## Fezza (26. November 2013)

Ich auch!!!

Habe jetzt etwas Kraft trainiert, jetzt komm ich sogar die Berge hoch....


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Akku fuer die lampe? Openlights.de top akkus made in germany fuer faire preise.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk



Ich wusste doch, dass du schonmal eine Bezugsquelle für solche Akkus genannt hattest. Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Renn Maus (26. November 2013)

Wie alt ist die Lampe. Mein china Akku hat am Anfang seiner 3. Saison den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2013)

Die habe ich Ende letzten Jahres gekauft. Wirklich oft wurde sie nicht benutzt. Im Sommer und Winter ein paar Mal, aber meist fahre ich ja doch am Tag.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

Die "in die Dunkelheit"-Fahrten lassen sich doch kaum noch verhindern. Letztes Wochenende bin ich mittags los und es war einfach so dunkel, dass ich da auch die Lampe dabei hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. November 2013)

MOIN....


schön frisch heute


----------



## InoX (26. November 2013)

moin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die "in die Dunkelheit"-Fahrten lassen sich doch kaum noch verhindern. Letztes Wochenende bin ich mittags los und es war einfach so dunkel, dass ich da auch die Lampe dabei hatte.



Bis vor kurzem war ich aber auch Student, da konnte ich fast immer im Hellen fahren. Jetzt ist es anders, ganz richtig. Deswegen ist es ja auch so doof, dass der Akku scheinbar aufgibt. Aber wenn ich weiß, dass ich (z.B. am WE) vor 16:00 Uhr zurück bin, nehme ich nur Positionslichter mit.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

Ich fahre auch lieber im Hellen, aber auch als Student hab ich nicht immer Zeit zum Radeln 

Am Wochenende kann ich mir das allerdings schön zurecht legen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. November 2013)

als...Schichtarbeiter fahre ich auch lieber im Hellen ist ja sonst noch kälter :-(

Christian wo bist'n jetzt gelandet???


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2013)

Immer noch/wieder Berlin. Wirklich weg war ich ja nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

als es bei mri mit arbeten los ging hab ich mri als erstes ne e3 und nabendynamo vorderraeder gekauft


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
jetzt geht ohne warme Handschuhe und Schuhe nichts mehr .
...nur gut das ich die Regentonnen dieses Jahr schon leer hab 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> In planet terror war doch der "trailer" zu macheti. Doch der trailer war nur ein scherz. Bis sie merkten, wie geil das publikum den trailer fand...
> 
> Akku fuer die lampe? Openlights.de top akkus made in germany fuer faire preise.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


Sehr guter Link 




Fezza schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!
> 
> Habe jetzt etwas Kraft trainiert, jetzt komm ich sogar die Berge hoch....


...das arme Tretlager 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem war ich aber auch Student, da konnte ich fast immer im Hellen fahren. Jetzt ist es anders, ganz richtig. Deswegen ist es ja auch so doof, dass der Akku scheinbar aufgibt. Aber wenn ich weiß, dass ich (z.B. am WE) vor 16:00 Uhr zurück bin, nehme ich nur Positionslichter mit.




...da brauchst Du aber auch keine Positionslichter  , aber wer weiß schon immer genau wann man zurück ist ...da kann Alles passieren.


Normalerweise gehört eine Rettungsdecke, warme Getränke, Verbandszeug, Handy und Ersatzhandy, Wechselsachen, Notfeuerzeug, mindestens zwei ordentliche Lampen, Geld, Werkzeug ohne Ende mit auf die Wintertour.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

der link ist natuerlich ent richtig gewesen...hab ich aus dem gedaechtnis getipt...openlights. aber ich denk eswar findbar


----------



## InoX (26. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Normalerweise gehört eine Rettungsdecke, warme Getränke, Verbandszeug, Handy und Ersatzhandy, Wechselsachen, Notfeuerzeug, mindestens zwei ordentliche Lampen, Geld, Werkzeug ohne Ende mit auf die Wintertour.



Bei dir in der Pampa vielleicht. Hier ist man nach spätestens 2 km wieder an einer großen Straße und kann sich orientieren. Außerdem hat man im Umkreis von Berlin nahezu immer vollen Handy und Internetempfang.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei dir in der Pampa vielleicht. Hier ist man nach spätestens 2 km wieder an einer großen Straße und kann sich orientieren. Außerdem hat man im Umkreis von Berlin nahezu immer vollen Handy und Internetempfang.


...aber wenn Du Dir mit dem Kettenblatt so richtig blutig die Wade zerhäckselst  nachdem Du mit der Schulter einen 10cm dickes Bäumchen entwurzelt hast und dabei Dein EINZIGES Handy den Geist aufgegeben hat, kurz vor 16.00 ...da wärst Du froh über ein bisschen Ausrüstung 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der link ist natuerlich ent richtig gewesen...hab ich aus dem gedaechtnis getipt...openlights. aber ich denk eswar findbar


Dein Gedächtnisprotokoll war perfekt


----------



## InoX (26. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...aber wenn Du Dir mit dem Kettenblatt so richtig blutig die Wade zerhäckselst  nachdem Du mit der Schulter einen 10cm dickes Bäumchen entwurzelt hast und dabei Dein EINZIGES Handy den Geist aufgegeben hat, kurz vor 16.00 ...da wärst Du froh über ein bisschen Ausrüstung



Ich glaube da wäre mir dann auch alles egal...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich glaube da wäre mir dann auch alles egal...


....Mist, habe ich vergessen ....unter 0°C


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. November 2013)

ohjeh düse ja oft in Polen rum und habe meistens nur ne Handy und etwas Glück mit...naja finden würde mich da eh keiner....


----------



## maddda (26. November 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!
> 
> Habe jetzt etwas Kraft trainiert, jetzt komm ich sogar die Berge hoch....


Du Lüger die Oberschenkel kenn ich doch






Gestern is überigens der Fujirahmen zum beschichter gegangen. Bin mal gespannt mit etwas glück bekomme ich den nächste woche wieder


----------



## Fezza (26. November 2013)

Ok, erwischt 

der Kerl macht Kniebeugen mit 260 Kilo!! da sind meine 175 schon seehr schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

Scheiß Baustelle in Essen! Die S-Bahnen kommen ständig zu spät.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2013)

Soll ich mal laut lachen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

...dann lieber ne Baustelle


----------



## onkel_doc (26. November 2013)

Habe gerade ein super Angebot für nein Salsa Titan rahmen bekommen...


ich mach mir dann glaub noch nen Weihnachtsgeschenk...


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

Manchmal muss man auch NEIN sagen können  und wenn JA, dann nicht auf Kosten Anderer...das arme Steelecht


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich muss den Fernseher nur etwas lauter stellen. 10-15% ?
> 
> 
> ...genau, wegen dem Display und den Daten die man ablesen kann...ist aber auch nur Spielerei. Das bekommt man auch im Groben mit externen Geräten hin.
> ...


Danke fürs Feedback! Das geht in Ordnung! 

Die Leistungsanzeige reizt mich schon, aber trotzdem: Der Flow ist zu teuer. 

Der verlinkte Trainer wäre leider inkompatibel mit meiner Gabel 


Schaue mir gerade die Trainer an... Cycle Ops JetFluid Pro, Mag+, Tacx Booster, Blue Motion und Blue Matic.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

Entweder wird es dieser http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a51645/t2500-booster-cycletrainer.html oder dieser http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a83144/t2600-blue-motion.html.

Booster oder Blue Motion...

Gutes Angebot: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=CHF&cn=ch&gclid=COySp7z4grsCFQld3godmhsAPw


----------



## onkel_doc (26. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man auch NEIN sagen können  und wenn JA, dann nicht auf Kosten Anderer...das arme Steelecht





ja Jens aber bei dem Angebot könntest auch du ned nein sagen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Entweder wird es dieser http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a51645/t2500-booster-cycletrainer.html oder dieser http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a83144/t2600-blue-motion.html.
> 
> Booster oder Blue Motion...
> 
> Gutes Angebot: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=CHF&cn=ch&gclid=COySp7z4grsCFQld3godmhsAPw


...den würde ich von Deiner Auswahl nehmen 
Bei dem Modell  sind die Aufstandsflächen optimaler.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a83144/t2600-blue-motion.html



onkel_doc schrieb:


> ja Jens aber bei dem Angebot könntest auch du ned nein sagen.


...mach`s wieder schön spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Scheiß Baustelle in Essen! Die S-Bahnen kommen ständig zu spät.



Bei uns inner Uni is auch schon großes Chaos deswegen


Hab bis grade an Wirtschaftsmathe gesessen...jez is aber auch bei mir Feierabend


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

Hab gerade auch noch an Mathe gesessen. Thermodynamik wollte ich gleich noch machen.

Weiß jemand ob in die Eggbeater 3 auch die Gleitlager aus den 2ern reinpassen?
nach dem Crossrennen war wieder ein Nadellager pfutsch.

Wenn die Gleitlager passen und länger halten wäre das gut, sonst wechsle ich zu Shimpanso oder so!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab gerade auch noch an Mathe gesessen. Thermodynamik wollte ich gleich noch machen.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob in die *Eggbeater 3 auch die Gleitlager* aus den 2ern reinpassen?
> nach dem Crossrennen war wieder ein Nadellager pfutsch.
> ...


Diese Überlegung hatte ich mal für die 11er, doch leider sind die neuen Achsen zu kurz für meine breiten Bonts


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...den würde ich von Deiner Auswahl nehmen
> Bei dem Modell  sind die Aufstandsflächen optimaler.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1008/a83144/t2600-blue-motion.html
> 
> ...


Da hast du Recht! 

Die Aufstandsfläche des Boosters, vor allem hinten, sieht nicht optimal aus.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er dadurch instabiler ist...

Fragt sich nur, welcher der beiden Trainer ansonsten besser ist.
Klar, die Aufstandsfläche ist bei nem Rollentrainer sehr wichtig.


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

Post Nr. 3.

Euch ist "car wrapping" doch bestimmt ein Begriff. 

Gibt es so eine ähnliche Folie auch fürs Bike?


----------



## maddda (26. November 2013)

Du nimmst einfach die Carwrappingfolie und pappst sie aufs Bike

Rohre sind kein Problem nur wirds bei Rohrübergängen usw schwierig. Beim Carwrapping sind die Ecken und kanten, die man bekleben muss ja doch etwas größer.

Folie kannst du hier in allen erdänklichen formen farben und größen kaufen:
http://www.foliencenter24.com/

hab da auch schon öfter bestellt.


Hab überigens grad etwas überlegt...Eigentlich isses doch Schade, dass wir alle nicht Aßfresser sind, dann bäuchten wir gar keine Kühlschränke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Du nimmst einfach die Carwrappingfolie und pappst sie aufs Bike
> 
> Rohre sind kein Problem nur wirds bei Rohrübergängen usw schwierig. Beim Carwrapping sind die Ecken und kanten, die man bekleben muss ja doch etwas größer.
> 
> ...


Ja, stimmt.
Ich dachte nur, dass es vielleicht fürs Rad eine besonders dünne Folie gibt. Wahrscheinlich gibt es verschiedene Dicken bei den Folienanbietern... werde mich umsehen.
Danke!


----------



## maddda (26. November 2013)

Selbst wenns noch sonne dünne Folie ist wirst du das nie vernünftig foliert bekommen. Es sei denn du nimmst Erlkönigfolie oder Carmouflage, dann fällts net auf.

Was noch evtl ginge wäre Wassertransferdruck....


----------



## Junior97 (26. November 2013)

Abend
Und da alle guten dinge ja drei sind geb ich meinen Senf jetzt auch dazu 
Habe bis grade auch noch an technische Mathematik gesessen


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

Technische Mathematik? Süß! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Selbst wenns noch sonne dünne Folie ist wirst du das nie vernünftig foliert bekommen. Es sei denn du nimmst Erlkönigfolie oder Carmouflage, dann fällts net auf.
> 
> Was noch evtl ginge wäre Wassertransferdruck....


Mal schauen. Werde mir viel Mühe geben, wenn's so weit ist.


----------



## Junior97 (26. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Technische Mathematik? Süß!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Wir sind ja grad am Anfang is auch nicht so schwer 
Werkstoffkunde ist auch recht easy aber Statik oo


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

Was soll denn technische Mathematik sein?!
Ich meine technische Mechanik vs. Biomechanik ist klar....

Statik? 

Warte mal bis sich die Dinger sich bewegen, dann gehts nicht nur um Geometrie


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

Lass noch raten: ihr rechnet so richtig?

Wir hatten die "reine Lehre": zeigen sie dass,... Beweisen sie, dass...
DAS war ein Spaß! und es erdet einen sehr schnell, wenn man noch etwas hochmütig vom Gymnasium kommt... Ja ja, lineare algebra, analysis, Numerik,... Das lehrt einen Demut! 6 Wochen nur lernen und ne 4 als Lohn,... Aber besser als 90% der anderen 
4 gewinnt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lass noch raten: ihr rechnet so richtig?
> 
> Wir hatten die "reine Lehre": zeigen sie dass,... Beweisen sie, dass...
> DAS war ein Spaß! und es erdet einen sehr schnell, wenn man noch etwas hochmütig vom Gymnasium kommt... Ja ja, lineare algebra, analysis, Numerik,... Das lehrt einen Demut! 6 Wochen nur lernen und ne 4 als Lohn,... Aber besser als 90% der anderen
> ...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lass noch raten: ihr rechnet so richtig?
> 
> Wir hatten die "reine Lehre": zeigen sie dass,... Beweisen sie, dass...
> DAS war ein Spaß! und es erdet einen sehr schnell, wenn man noch etwas hochmütig vom Gymnasium kommt... Ja ja, lineare algebra, analysis, Numerik,... Das lehrt einen Demut! 6 Wochen nur lernen und ne 4 als Lohn,... Aber besser als 90% der anderen
> ...




Kommt mir bekannt vor  Ich weiß noch, dass die einzigen Zahlen in "Höhere Mathematik 2" die über und unter dem Summenzeichen waren 

Beweise..., Zeige für....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2013)

If you need numbers higher than 2 you are not doing real math!

Aber jetzt sitze ich mit einen Mathematiker Büro,... Der hat an der Mathematik Olympiade für die ehemalige DDR teilgenommen,... Der lässt einen regelmäßig alt aussehen! Aber dem anderen Kollegen im Büro (auch uni Informatiker) geht es genauso

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (26. November 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Werde mir viel Mühe geben, wenn's so weit ist.



Du kannst mir glauben, die Schweißnähte und die Punkte an denen die Rohre untereinander verbunden sind wirst du nie vernünftig foliert bekommen


----------



## Junior97 (26. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was soll denn technische Mathematik sein?!
> Ich meine technische Mechanik vs. Biomechanik ist klar....
> 
> Statik?
> ...



Sollte dir doch bekannt sein als Masch Bau Student 
Machen jetzt aktuell Kräfte im Raum in der Ebene wars Easy


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2013)

Fertig mit der Thermoübung 

Die Übungen und den Stoff für diese Woche habe ich fertig.
Wenn ich in den Tutorien jetzt auch noch alles nach Plan schaffe, muss ich außerhalb der Uni für diese Woche nichts mehr tun


----------



## maddda (26. November 2013)

Jez bin ich neidisch....

So bin für heute raus Nacht leute


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Du kannst mir glauben, die Schweißnähte und die Punkte an denen die Rohre untereinander verbunden sind wirst du nie vernünftig foliert bekommen


Welche Schweißnähte???


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. November 2013)

Übungen & Co. fertig für die ganze Woche:


----------



## xmaxle (27. November 2013)

Moin,



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob in die Eggbeater 3 auch die Gleitlager aus den 2ern reinpassen?
> nach dem Crossrennen war wieder ein Nadellager pfutsch.



Ich hab noch 2 Nadellager unbenutzt über, weil ich das falsche Kit damals gekauft habe. Kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wir hatten die "reine Lehre": zeigen sie dass,... Beweisen sie, dass...
> DAS war ein Spaß! und es erdet einen sehr schnell, wenn man noch etwas hochmütig vom Gymnasium kommt... Ja ja, lineare algebra, analysis, Numerik,... Das lehrt einen Demut!



Deswegen habe ich direkt nach einem Semester Informatik aufgegeben. Aber dafür habe ich in wenigen Tagen mehr Mathezeugs gelernt als in 13 Schuljahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich direkt nach einem Semester Informatik aufgegeben. Aber dafür habe ich in wenigen Tagen mehr Mathezeugs gelernt als in 13 Schuljahren...



Tja, diese Veranstaltungen sind halt auch in erster Linie dazu da, das Faulobst auszusortieren (Durchfallquote an der TU-Berlin Analysis I: zu meiner Zeit 95%...bei mehr als 2000 Studenten und das dürfte sich auch nicht großartig geändert haben). Das meiste von dem Zeug braucht man selbst im Wissenschaftsalltag nie wieder. Ich musste jedenfalls in den letzten fünf Jahren noch nie eine Differentialgleichung höherer Ordnung lösen und die meisten Informatiker ganz sicher auch nicht. im Studium wird einem das natürlich als täglich Brot verkauft .


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. November 2013)

Zufälligerweise war ich auch an der TUB  Analysis hatte ich aber nicht. Dass anfangs kräftig ausgesiebt wird, ist klar. War auch mein Glück, muss ich sagen.
Aber gut, dafür lief das zweite Studium umso besser.


----------



## maddda (27. November 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Welche Schweißnähte???



Und wenns Carbon is klappt's trotzdem an den Übergängen von den Rohren nicht ich hab schonmal nen bisschen foliert... Das wird nix glaub mir


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2013)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
heute bin ich etwas am frösteln .




> Welche Schweißnähte???
> 
> 
> Du kannst mir glauben, die Schweißnähte und die Punkte an denen die Rohre untereinander verbunden sind wirst du nie vernünftig foliert bekommen
> ...




...das klappt schon  ...der Rahmen ist doch schön eckig.


----------



## maddda (27. November 2013)

Frag mich grad, wie man damit vernünftig vorwärts kommen möchte


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2013)

uerg... jetzt ist mir schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. November 2013)

So jez bin ich mal gespannt. GLeich schick ich das paket mal zu R2 mal schauen, was da rauskommt


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2013)

ich denke, das der Rahmen voller Akkus ist. 




http://pedelec-elektro-fahrrad.de/n...-handgefertigtes-edel-e-bike-aus-der-schweiz/







Die Fahrerhaltung ist wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie bei "Stehern" = Schrankwand.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So jez bin ich mal gespannt. GLeich schick ich das paket mal zu R2 mal schauen, was da rauskommt




Die schicken Dir dann eine robuste XT-Nabe und streichen Dich aus der Kundenliste


----------



## maddda (27. November 2013)

Oo


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> uerg... jetzt ist mir schlecht!


Sascha, das war ein kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl....das ist Dein neues Leasing-Bike 
Da lässt sich auch wunderbar die Werbung für Eure Firma anbringen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. November 2013)

moin leute

schön naßkalt draußen...aber die Weihnachtsverbereitungen laufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2013)

hier ist es nur kacke kalt... heute morgen hatte es -6grad


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Und wenns Carbon is klappt's trotzdem an den Übergängen von den Rohren nicht ich hab schonmal nen bisschen foliert... Das wird nix glaub mir


Das motiviert mich jetzt erst recht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männer ,
> heute bin ich etwas am frösteln .
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bike:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. November 2013)

soo war mal ein wenig Oldschool unterwegs:
1- mein gutes altes Diamant SSP-winterfest gemacht
2- ne guten alten Schallplattenspieler an ne noch älters Radio   angeschloßen. brauchte ja ne Box und so....einfach nur geil das gute DDR -Zeug...und viele schöne Platten

das Boxenmedium muß ich aber noch überarbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab noch 2 Nadellager unbenutzt über, weil ich das falsche Kit damals gekauft habe. Kannst dich ja mal melden.



Moinsen!

Hätte da schon Interesse, da kann man nicht genug von haben.
Nur die Nadellager oder das ganze Kit?


----------



## xmaxle (27. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich ich hab nicht den blassesten Schimmer. Ich fahre ja 4Ti und 1er. Für keines braucht man Nadellager, also wars wohl ein Fehlkauf, bloß dann kann ich mir nicht erklären wo die  Dichtungen, die Lager und die Muttern hingekommen sind ? Normalerweise bin ich bei Einzelteilen recht akribisch und die 1er habe ich erst seit dem Hochsommer, und seitdem war da kein Reset nötig.  Lass uns Adressen austauschen, du schickst mir 2 Aluschrauben und ich überlass dir die Nadellager. Kann eh nix damit anfangen...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2013)

Haben die 4Ti keine Nadellager? Oder hast du noch die "Alten"?

Brauche auch eigentlich nur die Nadellager, den Rest hab ich schon doppelt.
Was für Aluschrauben?


----------



## xmaxle (27. November 2013)

4Ti haben Gleitlager, 3er und 11er die Nadellager, schau halt mal nach was du im Durchmesser da hast 


Edit, ähja also nur Nadellagers


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2013)

Ah, stimmt ja. So wars 

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt. Rest dann Freitag per PM.


----------



## maddda (27. November 2013)

Nabend leute...wir mussten grad Notfallmäßig mit unserem Wellensittich zum Tierarzt..

Die gute, wie wir jetzt wissen, Dame hat sich plötzlich in den Kopf gesetzt nach 7Jahren ein Ei zu legen. Dabei hatte sich jetzt alles verstopft und der Tierarzt musste geburtshilfe leistenWir hoffen jez das sie sich wieder berappelt, weil der Blutverlust doch schon relativ hoch war


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2013)

Wie kann sowas denn passieren?
Kenne mich mit Wellensittichen nicht so aus


----------



## maddda (27. November 2013)

Der Tierarzt meinte auch, dass das äusserst ungewöhnlich ist, dass der gerade jetzt nach sieben Jahren plötzlich ein EI gelgt hat.
Vor allem haben wir auch gar keinen zweiten wellensittich, weil der sich nicht mit anderen vertragen hat. Also auch keine Chance auf befruchtung oder so
Das es da beim Eierlegen zu komplikationen kommt scheint aber wohl öfter vorzukommen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

morgen!
heute auf dme weg zur arbeit dachte ich schon ich muesste kotzen: nach 4 von 15km in einen fetten nagel gefahren. steckte schoen drin. hatte schon angst bei -3grad nen schlauch rein ziehen zu muessen...aber pustekuchen!  nagel raus, loch nach unten pffffp dicht! die restlichen 11km ohne luftverlust. jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie es heute nachmittag aussieht...
ach ja: der 2monate alte rara performance ist komplet runter gefahren! DAS ist echt dreist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits .
bei uns ist es schön warm ...5°C +...aber dafür starker Wind  (im Rücken).
Sascha, da hast Du noch mal Glück gehabt mit dem Platten, das ist ja wie in der NoTube Werbung . Aber das sich der Reifen auf der Straße so schnell abfährt ist eigentlich normal. Ist bestimmt nur der Hintere?
Du bräuchtest noch einen Straßen LRS mit SmartSam oder so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

ne,... ich hab den evo vorne und hinten drauf. vorne fahre ich ihn noch immer. hinten hat er dezember bis september gehalten. dann kam hinten ein performance drauf -> 2monate spaeter weg!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2013)

Drecks Schwalbereifen!

Da wollte ich schön vor der Uni Laufen gehen und vorher ein wenig mit dem Theraband arbeiten -> schüttet wie Sau.

Bin dann einfach nur Duschen gegangen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

mit den evo war es echt gut. aber die performance kann man voellig vergessen!


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

Mein Rara sieht auch mittlerweile besch****** ausDer hatte nach 4 Wochen schon 50% verschleiß


Momentan kannste echt nur Spezi fahren. Schwalbe is selbst wenn du mit nem neuen Reifen startest nach nem Marathon schon fast runter und bei Conti is nix mit Tubeless


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

wie gesagt mit dem evo war ich recht zufrieden. der war echt ok. nen specci mit armadilo muss ich mal auf dme crosser testen.

ach ja: der neue zentrierstaender ist bestellt. nur finde ich nirgends einen x12 zentrieradapter! ueberall nicht lieferbar und >50euro fuer nen parktool. ne, davuer stecke ich lieber kurz die qr9 endkappen von dt drauf, die noch im keller liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Momentan kannste echt nur Spezi fahren. Schwalbe is selbst wenn du mit nem neuen Reifen startest nach nem Marathon schon fast runter und bei Conti is nix mit Tubeless



dann muss man halt die conti protection nehmen.

guck z.b. mal auf welchen reifen das team firebike drössiger unterwegs ist und wie viele siege die dieses jahr eingefahren haben.
die protection varianten machen also nicht langsamer.


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

Ich bin mit Spezi glücklich geworden...

Protection is mir trotzdem zu schwer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Philipp, lebt der Wellensittich noch ...da fragt man sich was das "Mädchen" macht wenn keiner zu Hause ist? Kommt da vielleicht ab und zu eine Meise fenstern .


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

Die gute lebt noch. Sieht momentan zwar etwas müde aus, aber ich denke mal das das gröbste jez überstanden ist

Das mit dem Ei ist und bleibt ein Rätsel^^ hab mich gestern auch gewundert wie groß so ein wellensittichei is. Das war schon gute 2cm groß :O


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Da kannst Du jetzt schon mal einen Brutkasten bauen, wenn das einmal losgeht hört das nicht mehr auf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

sooo ich hab einfach nen neune evo 33mm rara bestellt: 25euro. das passt. specci muss ich mal schauen.
die conti protektion sind gut klar, aber ob sie besser sidn als specci... ich weis net.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Ist doch ein super Preis, da hast Du hoffentlich gleich 2 genommen  ...ist aber kein Gebrauchter


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

sooo noch nen akku bohrer bestellt. black und decker... bei amazon gerade im angebot (30euro). damit (und dem speziellen speichennippel bit) geht das einspeichen gleich viel schneller und man hat gleich eine sehr ordentliche und gleichmaessige initial spannung drauf


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Gab`s schon Weihnachtsgeld oder was ist im Schwarzwald los . Kaufrausch hilft nur kurzzeitig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

richtig!  
ist halt alles zeug was ich brauch,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

An einem guten Zentrierständer bin ich schon seit Jahren dran , aber immer kommt was Anderes dazwischen...40" Fernseher (war bei Conrad im Angebot)für meinen Jüngsten und dann noch der LRS für den Crosser  und Weihnachten ist auch bald


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

naja... ich baue alle laufraeder selber... und hab nur nen besch*** tacx der keine mittig kontrolle hat :/
jetzt hab ich minoura. glaub das ist ein sinnvoller kompromis zwischen tacx und parktool


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Den habe ich auch, aber durch die Kunststoffgelenkverzahnung stimmt die Mitte auch nicht.
Der ist auch für`n :








Besser ist der...https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...age=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=0;pgc=13723:13725


mit dem Zubehör...https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;product=13854;menu=1000,185,187


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

naja... besser als meiner. ich muss immer ausbauen. auf den boden legen, abstand nach untern messen. umdrehen... verlgeichen... net gut 

parktool ist geil... aber way to expensive! dafuer muesste ich laufraeder im auftrag einspeichen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Das muss ich aber bei dem Minoura auch machen, da stimmt die Mitte auch nie , aber Du bist noch jung und machst Deine eigenen Erfahrungen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

naja... mit dem muell zentrier ich im moment:


----------



## F4B1 (28. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... besser als meiner. ich muss immer ausbauen. auf den boden legen, abstand nach untern messen. umdrehen... verlgeichen... net gut


Ich habs ja so gelernt, dass man das Laufrad im Zentrierständer umdreht. Kommen wesentlich genauere Ergebnisse bei raus. Auch mit den billigsten Zentrierständern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Auf Bildern sieht das meistens gut und durchdacht aus, aber wenn man die Teile dann nutzt merkt man den Unterschied meistens schnell.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja so gelernt, dass man das Laufrad im Zentrierständer umdreht. Kommen wesentlich genauere Ergebnisse bei raus. Auch mit den billigsten Zentrierständern.


Klar, kontrollieren muss man bei den "Guten" auch noch Mal, aber wenn die Mitte von Anfang an schon passt macht es mehr Spaß. Unser Hobby soll ja nicht stressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2013)

moin,

ich habe nix zum zentrieren, habe eher dagegen gearbeitet ...
war mal wieder in Polen unterwegs; ein paar Bunker, Geschützstände und ander Bauten angeschaut...dann rüber nach Karsibor (da ist noch der Rest vom U-Boot Hafen) und bin zweimal Fähre gefahren

der TT(Tittenteufel) ist heute der Rente ein Jahr entgegen gekommen

jens:schönes Frauenbild...noch eins bitte, zum Aufwärmen ;-)


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... mit dem muell zentrier ich im moment:


Hab den auch... So schlecht is der abba auch net find ich


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe nix zum zentrieren, habe eher dagegen gearbeitet ...
> war mal wieder in Polen unterwegs; ein paar Bunker, Geschützstände und ander Bauten angeschaut...dann rüber nach Karsibor (da ist noch der Rest vom U-Boot Hafen) und bin zweimal Fähre gefahren
> ...




Gibt es Fotos von Deiner Tour?








Na denn Alles Gute dem TT und das Er den "Stress" hier noch eine Weile übersteht  und sich die Glückwünsche auch auf dieser Seite abholt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

der TT hat geburtstag? ojeee GZ!!!

das problem am tacx ist, das er beliebig nach re und links biegbar ist. sprich einmal rein/raus passen die "zentriernadeln" oft schon gar nimmer...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2013)

jens leider nein...muß vielleicht mal die kamera mitnehmen...ist aber immer cool das alze zueg zu sehen ist immernoch gut in schuß


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na denn Alles Gute dem TT und das Er den "Stress" hier noch eine Weile übersteht  und sich die Glückwünsche auch auf dieser Seite abholt.



Auxh von mir glückwunsch an den TT
Wo oxidiert der gute denn im mom Rum? Is mir schon lange hier net mehr übern wech gelofn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2013)

alles gute dem tittenteufel...


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. November 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> alles gute dem tittenteufel...


Dem schließe ich mich an!

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Marco!


----------



## InoX (28. November 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2013)

Alles Gute Maggo! Hau rein und trink einen mit für uns!


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

So war eben noch bei meiner Mutter im Studio helfen. ICh musste über schwindelerregenden abgründen Lichterketten aufhängen^^ Das Jährliche Wettrüsten is wieder voll im gangeKaputt gemacht hab ich sogar nichts




Ja ich weiß ich gehör eigentlich geschlagen, das Studio von meiner mutter mitm Handy zu fotofieren ging aber schneller^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

*Hi, ihr Säckel...  

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! 

Bin zwar immer mal hier drinne, oft mit´m Handy nur, aber ich bekomme irgendwie meine alljährliche Winterdepri. 
Dazu kommt die Arbeit (das Problem ist hier ja bekannt). 
Die schlachtet mir mal wieder die Psyche...

Vergessen habe ich euch nicht! *


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)

Achwat...das ETWR is besser als jeder Meisendoktor Was glaubste wie oft ich schon am Stock gegangen wäre, wenn ich hier net öfter rumoxidieren würde
Winterdepriphase hab ich im moment auch alle paar Tage...aber den ganzen Tag trübsal blasen bringtet ja auch net, sonst denken ja noch die Frauen der schöpfung wir würden ihnen ihre Tage klauen Manchmal könnt ich mich auch über Kommilitonen usw aufregen, die Sucht man sich ja auch net aus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2013)

Winterdepriphase hab ich im moment auch alle paar Tage...aber den ganzen Tag trübsal blasen bringtet ja auch net, sonst denken ja noch die Frauen der schöpfung wir würden ihnen ihre Tage klauen 



hey teufel...so schlecht ist das leben gar nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2013)

Mensch TT mach dich doch net platt! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. November 2013)

Statt ner Torte mal paar Törtchen - Maggo!
Gott sei Dank wirst auch du älter!!! 
Alles Gute und halt (auch) die Ohren steif, oller Hesse!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2013)

.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Herzlichen Dank, Veikko.  




Eine Geburtstagsliste fehlt noch in der IG.


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eine Geburtstagsliste fehlt noch in der IG.



Ich denke hier rutscht schon keiner irgendwie durch ohne älter zu werden. 

Maik, bist du eigentlich Single? Wenn nicht tut mir deine Frau leid!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Maik ist Teilzeitsingle...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2013)

hmm, kein Kommentar


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2013)

Deswegen gehts so oft nach Polen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Achsooooo ...    Der alte Ladykiller!


----------



## maddda (28. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Deswegen gehts so oft nach Polen!



ich glaube die vordere ist ...

http://youtu.be/eoWt8v2_Rew?t=2m16s





@ Marco
alles gute tittenteufel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)

Mal wieder ein Bild....   Von heute.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2013)

Marco schön vereist da oben? Bike läuft?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

Da gurke ich mal wieder bei herrlichstem Nachtwetter durch die Nacht ist hier gleich wieder was los ...wenn es der Stimmung gut tut, fahre ich halt öfter durch die Gegend 




maddda schrieb:


> Achwat...das ETWR is besser als jeder Meisendoktor Was glaubste wie oft ich schon am Stock gegangen wäre, wenn ich hier net öfter rumoxidieren würde
> Winterdepriphase hab ich im moment auch alle paar Tage...aber den ganzen Tag trübsal blasen bringtet ja auch net, sonst denken ja noch die Frauen der schöpfung wir würden ihnen ihre Tage klauen Manchmal könnt ich mich auch über Kommilitonen usw aufregen, die Sucht man sich ja auch net aus


 Klasse Lebensweisheiten 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Winterdepriphase hab ich im moment auch alle paar Tage...aber den ganzen Tag trübsal blasen bringtet ja auch net, sonst denken ja noch die Frauen der schöpfung wir würden ihnen ihre Tage klauen
> 
> 
> 
> hey teufel...so schlecht ist das leben gar nicht


Maik, hast Du Dir etwa auch den bescheuerten IE11 auf den Rechner gezogen...seitdem kann ich keine Zitate ( 





)mehr einfügen 



Metrum schrieb:


> Deswegen gehts so oft nach Polen!


Jetzt ist auch klar, warum er für uns keine Fotos hat


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2013)

Deswegen ist er auch mit dem alten Diamant unterwegs. Weil ihm das vorm Puff keiner klaut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2013)

He Veikko, wo warst Du denn den ganzen Tag und wieso Pennst Du noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. November 2013)

Habe mich die letzten Tage bissel rar gemacht, war irgendwie immer was zu tun. Kater einschläfern, in den Garten fahren ihn begraben und so weiter. Gehe jetzt aber gleich ins Bett da ich mal langsam wieder nen normalen Tagesablauf finden muss und nächstes Jahr durchstarten kann. 
Ich sage daher schonmal Gute Nacht....


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Da gibt es auch schönere Beschäftigungen, aber wir sind nun mal die "Erwachsenen" und müssen auch damit klar kommen.
Du willst Dich doch nicht etwa bis nächstes Jahr schonen...jetzt ruhst Du Dich 6 Stunden aus  und dann geht es morgen locker weiter.

Na denn, GN8 Veikko


----------



## xmaxle (29. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ...aber den ganzen Tag trübsal blasen



Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Mädel suchen, Blasen lassen lautet die Devise 
( wenn mir diese verbale Entgleisung gestattet ist )

Motivation und so, da hatte unser K.niggel was beizutragen:





Einfach nur saugeil das Bildchen.

Achja, ich habe heute keine Uni und werd den ganzen Tag basteln können  FREI-tag


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2013)

mooooooooooooooooorgen!!! 
gestern noch ne stunde mit dem crosser unterwegs. kein bisschen luft verlohren! wenn dasmal keine werbung fuer milch ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha der Nagel hatte sich bestimmt nur im Profil verklemmt und Du warst so müde und hast es nicht gemerkt.




Das arme Tier....der braucht ein Weibchen, so ist es doch sau langweilig.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. November 2013)

MOIN...

jens hatte da ne bischen viel gelöscht vom zitat


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2013)

Moin Männer!

Lucy ist auch hoch motiviert! 





Mir gehts nicht viel besser aber ich springe jetzt gleich in die Klamotten und mache raus. Zumindest ist es im Augenblick von oben trocken.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. November 2013)

aber noch sooooo kalt  viel spaß Veikko...bewegst du eigentlich auch mal dein On-One???


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Ich habe gestern Nacht etwas die Radwege gereinigt. 


aktuelle Schmutzgrenze ......der Hintern bleibt trocken 















...das ist ein Spaltmaß


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2013)

Nein dass gibts doch nicht mehr Maik. Habe dann doch den richtigen Crosser behalten. 
Ja, kalt ist es aber hör jetzt auf - sonst lande ich wieder in der Garage beim basteln und nicht auf dem Bike! 
Bin weg!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2013)

aber nasse fuesse bekommst du so trotzdem :/


----------



## maddda (29. November 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Mädel suchen, Blasen lassen lautet die Devise
> ( wenn mir diese verbale Entgleisung gestattet ist )
> 
> Motivation und so, da hatte unser K.niggel was beizutragen:
> ...


Da ist wohl was wahres dran

Son Kollegen hab ich auch hier sitzten...der is auch experte im rumliegen

Rumgammeln würdsch heute auch gerne, aber hab noch heute nammitach uni


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. November 2013)

ach Veikko, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber nasse fuesse bekommst du so trotzdem :/


Jupp , aber Gesicht und Hintern bleibt trocken und wenn ich immer schön gerade aus fahre bekommen die Füße auch nicht so viel ab.
Es wird aber weiter gebastelt...mal sehen was mir noch einfällt.


Aber so ein Rad geht schon schön ab...aus einer kleinen Runde ist es dann etwas mehr geworden. Ich hatte schon Angst, das meine Frau ne Suchmeldung bei der Polizei rauslässt .


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Ich hab auch Freitag!
Werde trotzdem noch was für die Unität tuen und dann gehts zum See und Biken


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Ihr Glücklichen Freitagsfreihaber....ich muss morgen und am Sonntag auch arbeiten....der Weihnachtsmarkt geht los 


Da könnt Ihr ja ordentlich Punkte sammeln.


Wir sind gut unterwegs


----------



## xmaxle (29. November 2013)

/me bewirft Cromson mit herumliegenden Nadellagern 

Muss außerdem gestehen, dass des Foto manipuliert ist. Der Nero ist einfach nur ein hyperaktives und neugieriges Energiebündel. 2sek vor dem Knips wurde er noch massiv hinter den Ohren gekrault, deswegen streckt der grade alle Körperteile aus 
Ist ein junger Wilder, wurde im Mai geworfen, hat heute morgen Vaters penibel aufgerollte LED-Lichterkette durchgenagt. Also nicht einmal oder so. Sondern alle Wicklungen einmal durch, bis er halt auf die Wickelhilfe gestoßen ist  Ganz viele Einzelteile, und sauer kann man ihm ja auchnet sein


----------



## maddda (29. November 2013)

Sowas kenn ich

Unser is da etwas ruhiger. Der is aber auch schon 6 und gammelt mehr oder weniger die ganze Zeit...hockt auch gerne mal mit mir aufm Sofa


----------



## xmaxle (29. November 2013)

Unserer steht mehr auf Tatort als Twoandahalfmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> /me bewirft Cromson mit herumliegenden Nadellagern
> 
> Muss außerdem gestehen, dass des Foto manipuliert ist. Der Nero ist einfach nur ein hyperaktives und neugieriges Energiebündel. 2sek vor dem Knips wurde er noch massiv hinter den Ohren gekrault, deswegen streckt der grade alle Körperteile aus
> Ist ein junger Wilder, wurde im Mai geworfen, hat heute morgen Vaters penibel aufgerollte LED-Lichterkette durchgenagt. Also nicht einmal oder so. Sondern alle Wicklungen einmal durch, bis er halt auf die Wickelhilfe gestoßen ist  Ganz viele Einzelteile, und sauer kann man ihm ja auchnet sein


Na dann, rann ans Werk eh es der Vater merkt


----------



## maddda (29. November 2013)

Ach leute. Unser Wellensittich hats net geschafft. Heute morgen Saß er noch als wir gefrühstückt haben auf der Stange. Dann gings ihm grad plötzlich schlechter, wollte dann grad noch mit ihm zum Tierarzt. Das hat er aber nicht mehr geschafft


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Der Ärmste, hoffentlich hat sie nicht sehr gelitten.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Ohh das tut mir leid 
Jetzt bekommt das Langohr ja gar keinen spontan Besuch mehr...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

+



+


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2013)

Oh Gott, das gleiche Netbook hat Madame auch und ich muss am WE ein frisches Windows 7 installieren, weil die Kiste so absolut grottenlangsam ist.
Ach ja, euer WP-Team scheint ja ziemlich viel Freizeit zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Hoffentlich passt da ein GANZES WIN7 rein 


Zeit hab ich eigentlich nicht, aber der Philipp drängelt sich immer vor und das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen .


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Ihr Freaks! Macht ihr nie Pause? 

Ist noch viel zu früh für lange Einheiten. So ein Crossrennen dauert nur 60 Minuten, da fahre ich vorher doch keine 3h GA!


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr Freaks! Macht ihr nie Pause?



Nein, wir haben keine Freunde und wissen daher sonst nix anzufangen! 
Musste jetzt aber abbrechen da mein Magen streikt. Erst mal Tee trinken.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Am Sonntag ist das Rennen, an dem ich vor einem Jahr Jens persönlich kennen gelernt habe...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr Freaks! Macht ihr nie Pause?
> 
> Ist noch viel zu früh für lange Einheiten. So ein Crossrennen dauert nur 60 Minuten, da fahre ich vorher doch keine 3h GA!



ruhig bleiben  locker anfangen und brutal mit 9h einheiten finishen


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. November 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Achwat...das ETWR is besser als jeder Meisendoktor Was glaubste wie oft ich schon am Stock gegangen wäre, wenn ich hier net öfter rumoxidieren würde
> Winterdepriphase hab ich im moment auch alle paar Tage...*aber den ganzen Tag trübsal blasen bringtet ja auch net, sonst denken ja noch die Frauen der schöpfung wir würden ihnen ihre Tage klauen *Manchmal könnt ich mich auch über Kommilitonen usw aufregen, die Sucht man sich ja auch net aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Dann streng Dich an, und der Erfolg braucht immer eine gute Vorbereitung....also keine Weiber, kein Alk und ein perfekt abgestimmter Crosser


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...*also keine Weiber, kein Alk und ein perfekt abgestimmter Crosser*



*Ich glaube bei Marcel hat es zuletzt an allen drei Dingen gehangen!*


----------



## xmaxle (29. November 2013)

Meine Herren, ich muss doch bitten !


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr Freaks! Macht ihr nie Pause?
> 
> Ist noch viel zu früh für lange Einheiten. So ein Crossrennen dauert nur 60 Minuten, da fahre ich vorher doch keine 3h GA!



ich schon.

ich wette alle hier sind fleißiger als ich.
habe schon fast 4 wochen jegliche art von sport verweigert.

am 03.11. war die letzte ausfahrt.
kommt mir vor als ob es schon viel länger her ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Meine Herren, darf ich bitten !


...hast Du Dich im Thread geirrt ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2013)

Was los, Kai, keine Lust?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich schon.
> 
> ich wette alle hier sind fleißiger als ich.
> habe schon fast 4 wochen jegliche art von sport verweigert.
> ...





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was los, Kai, keine Lust?




Ich verkupple Euch mal  ...Christian, Ihr habt doch noch einen Platz frei im Team


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2013)

Erstens kann man meines Wissens nur zwei Wochen nach Beginn des Winterpokals in ein Team einsteigen und zweitens hat es ja einen Grund, dass wir nur zu viert sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Du bist gut informiert 




> *Teams*
> 
> Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen, jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied        sein.
> Die Teams müssen bis zum 18.11.2013 23:59        feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. *Ohne            Ausnahme!*


----------



## Metrum (29. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ... und zweitens hat es ja einen Grund, dass wir nur zu viert sind



Ach so!


----------



## InoX (29. November 2013)

Ja genau, wir freuen uns auf unser gemeinsames Wochenende im nächsten Sommer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Aber wenn Einer auf der Ersatzbank sitz... kann auch nicht schaden und ist manchmal von Vorteil


----------



## InoX (29. November 2013)

falls sich einer was verstaucht oder was mit dem Knüppel kriegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

....oder vorher schon kränkelt .




gegen eine starke Ersatzbank hätte ich nichts


----------



## InoX (29. November 2013)

Sieht ja schlimm aus wie der eine Muskel über das Knie hinaussteht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2013)

10:1 das der im winterpokal einzelranking keinen blumentopf gewinnen wuerde!
so "schwachsinn" wie einige hier eintragen (ob sie es auch machen sei mal dahingestellt) macht der in seinem training definitiv nicht!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2013)

gehen dem langsam die haare aus?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Hier sind bestimmt einige Berufsbiker unterwegs. Es kommt auch drauf an für welche Disziplin trainiert wird. Mein Ziel ist ja ...keine 5kg über den Winter zuzulegen und im April zum ersten Rennen etwas entspannter zu starten.


----------



## Fezza (29. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> gehen dem langsam die haare aus?



Dies kann dem, über Jahre zu hohen Testosteron-Spiegel zugeschreiben werden...

UND NEIN!! ich unterstelle ihm keinesfalls zu dopen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> gehen dem langsam die haare aus?



Nicht erst seit vorgestern 

Ich werde jetzt mal den Akku der Funzel laden und später durch den Wald eiern


----------



## xmaxle (29. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nicht erst seit vorgestern
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal den Akku der Funzel laden und später durch den Wald eiern



Vergiss nicht nach Aluschrauben zu suchen , ich hab noch was auf Lacher liegen. Ogott wasn Wortspiel !


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Muss erstmal dem Hund essen tun und dann mir essen tun!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2013)

bist du dann eher den bratwurst oder den pommes?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

einmal zwei halbe hahn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2013)

Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2013)

Kommt Leute, das ist hier mein Part...etwas müsst Ihr mir auch lassen.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2013)

nee, hier war 2mal ohne.


----------



## xmaxle (29. November 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf?



Salz


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2013)

Hoecker, Sie sind raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Aber Pils seid ihr beide?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2013)

Erstmal hätte ich hier eine gold eloxierte M5x12. Innensechskant und konischer Kopf.
3x Plastik M5 Sechskantschrauben.
1x M4x10 gold elox wie oben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2013)

Es gibt wieder Farbe fürs Cannondale! Und weniger Gewicht...







Endlich mal Oversize


----------



## maddda (29. November 2013)

Nabend leute. NÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤ wat war das fÃ¼rn trostloser Tag

Naja wenigstens konnte ich bei 21cycles.com zwei Fullfacehelme gÃ¼nstig im Sale schieÃen.

55â¬ FÃ¼r Zwei OnealhelmeSonst zahlt man wenn man glÃ¼ck hat fÃ¼r einen 70

http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/black-friday.html
Vielleich kann noch jemand was ergattern, is aber mittlerweile fast alles ausverkauft

Hab den hier:




und den hier bekommen:





 Hab zwar schon einen aer der is mittlerweile ramponiert. Ich werd mal gucken welcher besser passt und mir besser gefÃ¤llt...Den anderen werd ich dann schon los...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2013)

Hmmm... Bissle oder kill für ein 10cm hardtail,... Zumal gerade mein notebook gestorben ist...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (29. November 2013)

Wohl wahr. Ich benutz die Dinger auch nur wenn ich in den Vogesen zum Endurofahren unterwegs bin und da wird geshuttelt


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Muss erstmal dem Hund essen tun und dann mir essen tun!





k_star schrieb:


> bist du dann eher den bratwurst oder den pommes?





Crimson_ schrieb:


> einmal zwei halbe hahn?





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Pommes noch was drauf?





k_star schrieb:


> nee, hier war 2mal ohne.



Break:


xmaxle schrieb:


> Salz



Switch zu Genial daneben:


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hoecker, Sie sind raus!



Und passend abgeschlossen mit Imbissbudendeutsch:


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber Pils seid ihr beide?



 so gut!!!

Imbissbudendeutsch hatte ich schon ganz vergessen...


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. November 2013)

@ maddda: ganz schön traurig mit dem Piepmatz... :-(


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

Morgen Leute,

Hier is das Wetter genau so wie gestern...Es regnet und  regnet und regnet




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ maddda: ganz schön traurig mit dem Piepmatz... :-(



Jau war schon en lustiger Zeitgenosse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. November 2013)

Moin!

Hier ist es genauso. Nur Grau und Regen. 
Ist der Vogel schon beerdigt Philipp? Sollte man immer fix machen.
Mein Kumpel hatte mal früher seine Ratte später beerdigen wollen und es dann vergessen. Als seine Mutter dann mal die Kühltruhe inspizierte um zu schauen was noch so da ist tauchte unter den beschrifteten Tüten und Schachteln mit Schnitzel, Kohlrouladen, Eintopf, etc. auf einmal eine mit der Beschriftung _Gudrun_ auf! 
Er hätte es seiner Mutter aber auch sagen können dass er die Ratte zwischengelagert hatte!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist es genauso. Nur Grau und Regen.
> Ist der Vogel schon beerdigt Philipp? Sollte man immer fix machen.
> ...



Also das is jetzt echt verstörendIch wollte eigentlich heute noch was essen können


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2013)

Man muss nur drauf achten was auf den Tüten und Dosen steht Philipp - dann geht auch nix schief!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist es genauso. Nur Grau und Regen.
> Ist der Vogel schon beerdigt Philipp? Sollte man immer fix machen.
> ...



Dazu fällt mir nur das ein:


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2013)

Wobei wir Tauben schon öfter gegessen haben, Christian.
Wenn bei uns früher Geflügelausstellung war gab es die in der Tombola oft zu gewinnen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2013)

ich denke wir wären ganz schon überrascht wie gut doch einiges schmeckt, was wir normalerweise nicht essen.
da ist vieles kopfsache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. November 2013)

Das habe ich nicht bestritten. Ich würde so vieles gerne mal probieren, z.B. gegrillte Klapperschlange oder so. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auf dem Tafelberg eine Straußenbratwurst. Die war ziemlich gut.


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

Straußenfleisch schmeckt auch wahnsinnig gut. Kangaroo is auch ziemlich lecker, wobei etwas zäh...
Hai kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2013)

was mit dem ruecken zur sonne lebt kann man essen! 

das beste war aber noch immer bison!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was mit dem ruecken zur sonne lebt kann man essen!
> 
> das beste war aber noch immer bison!



So siehts aus

Bison müsste ich auch mal probiern


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2013)

Ich habe hier nen Bekannten der ne Bison Ranch betreibt.
Der hatte mal in Kanada nen Truck Stop, dann ist seine Frau verstorben und er ist zurück gekommen. Inkl. Pickup mit Trailer und die Bisons hinterher. 

http://www.buffalo-ranch.de/


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

Ui die Seite sieht ja interessant aus


----------



## Junior97 (30. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was mit dem ruecken zur sonne lebt kann man essen!
> 
> das beste war aber noch immer bison!



Dann es mal einen Nacktmulch


----------



## Metrum (30. November 2013)

Der sieht keine Sonne Jan, deswegen ist er ja so nackt!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. November 2013)

Morgen dann doch kein CX-Rennen. 3,5h auf dem Rad waren ein wenig viel. Davon 40 Minuten Vereins-Crossrennen.

Wir haben hier einen tollen Asiaten, da gibts je nach "Saison" Krokodil, Strauß, Wasserbüffel, Guanako, Springbock sowie diverse Fische und Krustentiere.
Die Wunschzusammenstellung bringst dann zum Teriyaki-Grill und lässt das brutzeln. Soße nach Wunsch und feddich.

Da könnte ich mich auch den ganzen Tag aufhalten


----------



## Junior97 (30. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der sieht keine Sonne Jan, deswegen ist er ja so nackt!



manche Hühner auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Morgen dann doch kein CX-Rennen. 3,5h auf dem Rad waren ein wenig viel. Davon 40 Minuten Vereins-Crossrennen.
> 
> Wir haben hier einen tollen Asiaten, da gibts je nach "Saison" Krokodil, Strauß, Wasserbüffel, Guanako, Springbock sowie diverse Fische und Krustentiere.
> Die Wunschzusammenstellung bringst dann zum Teriyaki-Grill und lässt das brutzeln. Soße nach Wunsch und feddich.
> ...



Auch will!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

Jau beim Mongolen in Köln gibbet das auch so in der richtung. Da kann man dann an einem Abend mal alles probieren

Hab mich gerade mal an Pfannkuchen versucht und es hat auf anhieb geklapptEigentlich koche ich ja gerne, zu Pfannkuchen bin ich aber iwe noch nie gekommen^^Hab mal sonne "Sportleredition" gemacht und die Proteinpfannkuchen mangels zu Hause vorhandenem Proteinpulver etwas abgewandelt.
Bei meiner Version kommt man bei ca. 300kcal bei Round about 42Gramm Eiweß raus (Grob überschlagen) bei ner Portion für 1 Person


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2013)

Moin, einen schönen 1. Advent wünsche ich euch!


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2013)

Mooooooin



> 1. Advent wünsche ich euch!



Da schließe ich mich an!Heute tue ich mir mal die Ruhe an und mache mal nix für die Uni, die letzten paar Sonntage hatte ichs mir zwar vorgenommen, aber iwe net geschafft

BIn schon ganz wuschig nächste Woche bekomme ich den Fuji wieder...dann wirds hier richtig PornoMuss nur noch überlegen, was ich für Aufkleber drucken lassse...

R2 hat sich auch schon wegen der Nabe gemeldet is am Freitag angekommen. Die werden nächste Woche mal genau schauen, was im argen liecht


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2013)

Bewusst nichts machen ist wichtig.
Wie oft ich mir was vorgenommen habe, den gesamten Tag daran gedacht habe und dann doch nichts getan habe...

Apropos r2.

Haaammmeeer! http://r2-bike.com/KINETIC-by-KURT-Heimtrainer-Rock-and-Roll-II-T-2300
Weis jemand vielleicht was zur Lautstärke? Sooo viel teurer als der Tacx Blue Motion ist der dann auch nicht... ok, Tacx x2. Doch ganz schön teuer.

Auch geil:
http://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Bremsscheibe-Kasditor-Rotor-160-mm
http://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Bremsscheibe-Kasditor-Rotor-180-mm
Ein Glück ist bekannt, dass die Bremsleistung mit den Scheiben nicht so doll ist.
Komme mit den HSX Scheiben schon manchmal an die Grenze zu gefährlich...

 http://r2-bike.com/MCFK-Sattel-Carbon-MKII-UD-70g


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2013)

Taaach! Heute schön 3,5h mit dem ssp crosser in der Sonne, 5 grad plus! Alles top!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (1. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs
wo bekomme ich eine Lampe her mit der ich jetzt Abends fahren kann aber auch nächstes Jahr am Alfsee. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein aber auch eine ordentliche Akkuleistung haben

Gruß
Jan


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> wo bekomme ich eine Lampe her mit der ich jetzt Abends fahren kann aber auch nächstes Jahr am Alfsee. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein aber auch eine ordentliche Akkuleistung haben
> 
> Gruß
> Jan


http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2013)

China Böller mit open lights Akku! Ist meine alternative zur e3

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (1. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> China Böller mit open lights Akku!


Wobei man auch erstmal mit den günstigen Akkus arbeiten kann. 1-2 Jahren machen die ja auch mit.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2013)

War gerade erst 2h mit meiner billig Funzel unterwegs. Tut super!
Im 24h Rennen ist es dann überaus praktisch eine am Helm und eine am Lenker zu haben. Mit weniger wollte ich nicht starten.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2013)

ich habe 2 günstige chinaböller. sind noch welche der ersten generation, als das ganze thema richtig aufkam.

nehme immer einen lampenkopf und beide akkus mit. dann noch eine nomale sigma für den radweg und an der straße.

vorausgesetzt, ich fahre mal im dunkeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2013)

Naja,... Mir ging es nicht darum, das die Akkus nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr wollen.
Die Dinger (und auch die Ladegeräte) sind einfach völlig unsicher und können einem die Budde abfackeln (Aussage vom Kollegen, Diplom Elektroniker)!
Und das beste: ohne CE Zeichen, zahlt keine Hausratversicherung (sollte sie es raus finden)
Er meinte, das er so Dinger nur im Schnellkochtopf auf dem Balkon laden würde,...

vorhin noch den 2. Epic lrs ausgespeicht, zentrierstaender, Speichen, akuschrauber,... als bereit. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Felgen von wiggle

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2013)

Nach gutem Essen und 2 Saunagängen bereit fürs Sofa!

Ich lade meinen Akku entweder in einer Keramikschale oder auf dem Fliesenboden mit wenig drum rum.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2013)

hast du dir jetzt crest bei wiggle bestellt?
waren die im bikemakrt nicht günstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2013)

Nope, bei wiggle auch 69. und der "shop" im bikemarkt war nicht so meins: kein PayPal und sehr träge im antworten.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Dezember 2013)

Komisch, bei mir gings super fix. Sonntagabends bestellt und Dienstags hat der Postbote geklingelt.


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Leute


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Fezza (2. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits!!!

2.-Kaffee bereits fällig, Nerven liegen blank, Montag ist super.......

Wünsche allen einen guten Wochenanfang


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

morgen! kaffe nr3 und esg eht vorran...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich traue dem Kaffee im Büro nicht mehr. Da scheint immer jemand 2 Teelöffel in 2 l Wasser aufzulösen. Leicht bräunliches Wasser, das nach verdünnter Milch schmeckt, wenn man Milch reinkippt.


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Sicher, dass es kein Tee is?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Haha 

Moin!

Gleich erstmal aufs Rad


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es kein Tee is?



Heißes Wasser mit Milch. Diese Barbaren!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gleich erstmal aufs Rad



Das werd' ich heute Abend auch noch machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

da lobe ich mir doch den dalmaier automaten hier


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal inder Uni son automaten probiert...ich bin mit immer noch net sicher ob ich da Kakao oder wirklich kaffee bekommen hatte. Ich glaube da hatte jemand überall Kakaopulver reingestopft

Zu Hause is wo die eigenen Bohnen sind


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2013)

2 Stockwerke weiter oben steht auch ein Vollautomat, aber jedes Mal so weit laufen oder erst in den Aufzug steigen... Wenn er mal nicht zu dünn ist, ist der Kaffee hier ziemlich gut.


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Da gibts nur eins, den ausfindig machen, der den Mist verbricht und dann schneller sein und selber Kochn


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

naja: dalmaier automat: direkt vor der tuer und auch guter kaffe -> alles gut


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Das is dann natürlich geil


----------



## Fezza (2. Dezember 2013)

im Kaffee brauchts auch keine Milch 

... Das Gegenteil eures Kaffee's wäre dann die, in der CH-Armee als "Bahnschwelle" bekannte Getränk....

"Sieht aus, wie wenn du heisses Wasser auf eine Bahnschwelle gibst und wartest, bis es unten raus tropft" 

...Aussage stammt von einem Kumpel, mit dem ich innert 48h eine Instantkaffe-Büchse für 200-250 Tassen Kaffee getilgt habe

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Überigens kann man sich mit Koffeein wirklich vergiften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

auch cool: das cola konzentrat das in nem automaten verwendet wird (werden beim roten kreuz bei blutspende aktionen genutzt) direkt 1:1 mit wasser trinken!

oder meine kombi fuer 24h rennen letzte runde all out:
2loeffel iso pulver, 250ml wasser + 250ml cola (geschuettelt) + 1 sponser activator + 1tube powerbar mit koffein. 
das tritt dich so der masen wach und du kannst dann noch mal eine runde gehen... 
aber bei der faehrst du dich so der masen in keller -> 2x gemacht und 2x im ziel kollabiert, weil der kreislauf dann voellig runter gefahren ist, als ich vom rad stieg und der puls unter 100 fiel


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Uhu?


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Wer nach nem 24h Rennen nicht kollabiert, hat was falsch gemacht
Wofür zahlt man denn dann Startgeld


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs,

ich liege flach zu hause.
Nase zu und Kopfschmerzen 

Das Training fing so gut an die letzten Wochen....


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Och nöööö was machst du für Sachen

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Wer nach nem 24h Rennen nicht kollabiert, hat was falsch gemacht
> Wofür zahlt man denn dann Startgeld



2 Tage danach kollabiert zählt auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja das wüsste ich auch gerne.
Freitag war von unserer Firma Weihnachtsfeier.
Ich denke da hab ich mir das eingefangen.

Bis Freitag Abend war ich kerngesund und ab Samstag Nachmittag hab ich es dann gespürt....


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 2 Tage danach kollabiert zählt auch?



Zählt auch wir sind ja montags noch gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

hihi 

die specci fasttrak sworks fuer den "dreckswetter"epic lrs sind wohl angekommen... die crest sollen laut dhl morgen kommen... genauso wie das neue handy 

ich bin am ueberlegen... bike fitting... ~150steine. der kollegen der schon ewig ruecken probleme hat, kann seit dem problemlos biken.


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2013)

150â¬? Sind da die benÃ¶tigen Teile schon mit dabei?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

eher nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2013)

150 â¬ sind noch ziemlich gÃ¼nstig, wÃ¼rde ich sagen. DafÃ¼r, dass du dann evtl. keine Beschwerden mehr hast... Irgendwelche Ã¤rztlichen Kleinigkeiten wÃ¤ren ohne Krankenversicherung doch auch direkt schweineteuer. Ich hatte mich mal wegen der Knieprobleme nach so einer Anpassung erkundigt. Und wenn ich das am Sa richtig verstanden hat, macht Regina Marunde sowas auch. Denn ansonsten ist das Angebot hier ja recht mau (und teuer!).


----------



## InoX (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Marunde macht sowas. Steht auf ihrer Karte drauf.
Die sitzt laut Karte in Dallgow Döberitz.


Was ist denn daran so teuer? Sattelbreite mit Pappe, Messen mit Maßband,...


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich einen Klempner bestelle, kostet es auch 75 â¬, wenn er ein Teil fÃ¼r < 1 â¬ in 20 min tauscht... Erstens Arbeitszeit und zweitens muss sie ja die Kohle fÃ¼r Ausbildung oder was auch immer sie gemacht hat wieder reinholen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

Die lowtech Variante mache ich immer selber.
Ich hab aber das Gefühl, das da noch viel potential ist. Und mehrere Räder weit über 1000, hunderte von Stunden Training, weite anreisen,... und dann nach 500m eigentlich schon absteigen können,... 
Wenn mit für das Geld so etwas erspart bleibt, ist das glaub ich besser angelegt als der Aufpreis für carbon Felgen...

TEILE!!!





2x

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich mach jetzt für den Winter auch noch die Fasttrack auf das gas29...wenns dann mal fertig wird...

Die Renegaten Versuch ich dann wenns trockner wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

Im Winter fahre ich Bronson auf dem zaboo!
Die fast Track und renegade sind fürs epic für die rennen

(Scheiss Grundlage fahren! Ich glaub Mittwoch trainiere ich mit den Bike! Braaaaaap! )

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2013)

Winter hab ich im Moment vorne den noni und hinten den adrett beim steelecht...funzt gut...

Oder dann halt die Oma...

Obwohl ich mal gerne den capten von speci versuchen würde...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2013)

Die stehen bei mit auch noch auf der Liste

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

morgen ihr schlafmuetzen!
bin schon bei kaffee nr4 und auf der suche nach nem speicher fresser :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2013)

Ha, was heißt hier Schlafmützen?
Gestern war ich wieder mit dem Crosser unterwegs, bei dichtem Nebel. Und nach 10 Minuten ging wieder die Lampe aus. Aber ich glaube, ich habe das Problem gefunden (wird sich Donnerstag herausstellen): die Steckdose, an der ich den Akku immer lade, funktioniert wohl nicht so recht. Mein Handy wird auch nie annähernd voll, wenn ich's an der Steckdose lade... Hab's jetzt mal woanders probiert.


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest!
Endlich wieder zu Hause und es soll dann sogar noch bissel sonnig werden. 

Ach ja, der Herr Mbeki aus Afrika hat geschrieben! Ich glaube er braucht Hilfe, vlt. kann ihm ja einer von euch helfen! 

Beste vriend, Ik schrijf om uw dringende hulp te zoeken. 
Ik ben een bankier, het werken met een gerenommeerde bank hier in Zuid-Afrika. 
Ik Helpt het uitvoeren van een project voor 350. Million Dollars van Verenigde Staten, met de Amerikaanse mijnbouw bedrijf hier sinds 2005. 
Vorige week de commissioned compenseren me met 3.500.000 euro. 
Als bankier we niet mogen tips te nemen, maar ik denk dat dit ik het verdien. Ik heb te regelen met mijn vriend naar de  3.500.000 sturen via onze bank diplomatieke dienst naar Europa. 
Ik heb besloten om het geld te verplaatsen door middel van deze bijzondere bezorgservice want het is niet officieel dat ik het uitvoeren van een overschrijving op elk verhoor te voorkomen. 
Aangezien we directe vlucht naar Amsterdam-Nederland of Parijs-Frankrijk, de bank diplomatieke ambtenaar kan het geld in contanten brengen zonder uit enig probleem. 
Zodra de officier aankomt, hetzij in Amsterdam-Nederland of Parijs-Frankrijk, zal de officier contact met u en met de hand over de Koffer met het geld aan u. 
We kunnen het geld gebruiken voor het opstarten van een kleine investering van uw interessant vinden bv huisvesting of een kleine lucratieve business in uw land. 
Ik heb belofte aan u 35 van de totale geld te geven voor uw hulp. 
Er is geen probleem met het geld, deze moet je me vertrouwen. Ik zal komen naar Europa in april volgend jaar tijdens mijn vakantie, om te zien wat we kunnen doen. 
Neem dan dringend contact met me op als je het kan doen. ( [email protected] ) Zodra ik van u hoor, zal ik contact opnemen met de bank diplomatieke bezorgservice en onmiddellijk alle regelingen 
te treffen om het geld naar Europa te brengen zonder vertraging. 
Ik wacht dringend van u horen. 
Hoogachtend E.E. MBEKI.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

lol,... das coole: seit ich bei google bin, bekomme ich 0,0 spam!


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2013)

Echt?
Na gut, mein Spamaufkommen hält sich auch relativ in Grenzen aber mein Kind hat auch google.
Ich frag mich halt nur wieviel Dumme eigentlich immer noch aufstehen dass sowas noch funktionieren kann? Aber diese Verkaufsfahrten laufn ja auch schon seit zig. Jahren und die Leute kaufen da Decken für tausende Euros. 
Ich mach jetzt raus, muss nachholen. Sogar der Inselmaik ist jetzt vor mir! 
Wo ist eigentlich unser Alterspräsident? Hat der mit dem Weihnachtsmarktverkauf soviel Kohle gemacht dass er noch am zählen ist?


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> lol,... das coole: seit ich bei google bin, bekomme ich 0,0 spam!



Die lesen halt deine E-Mails, bevor du sie erhältst und sortieren den offensichtlichen Spam schonmal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die lesen halt deine E-Mails, bevor du sie erhältst und sortieren den offensichtlichen Spam schonmal aus



Die Idee ist wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht und du kommst Google gefährlich auf die Schliche.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

ehrlich... und wenn? o mein gott! sie wissen, welche fahrradteile ich bestellt habe!
soltle dem so sein... moegen sie an meinem datenmuell ersaufen


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde die könnten mal meine Fahrradteilrechnungen übernehmen. Die sehen ja welche Teile ich ständig anklicke und dass ich sie nicht kaufe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

eben! und wenn die jeweilige regierung mit nem zettel wo ein richter unterschrieben hat vor der tuere steht, dann lassen alle die hose runter. sei es google, apple, web,gmx...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein Wecker ging heute morgen irgendwie nicht?!

Na egal, geh trotzdem gleich Laufen.


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2013)

Du armer, musstest du länger schlafen? Was für eine Qual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!!!

Gleich nach der Uni hab ich nen Termin beim Optiker... Ich werd iwe immer blinder-.-

  @Marcel wie sieht's am we aus?Bei uns is Schnee angesagt und am Samstag hab ich ne runde geplant


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Dezember 2013)

moin

euch ne schönen Tag...bei uns ist es nun auch um die Null grad warm


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2013)

Hab länger geschlafen, was blieb mir anderes übrig?! 

Dies WE ist schlecht, ich muss Samstag ab 10 Uhr einen Test in der Unität schreiben und Sonntag ist Weser-Ems-Cup.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

sooo,...felgen und xperia sp sind gekommen! 
heute gibts keine ueberstunden!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo,...felgen und xperia sp sind gekommen!
> heute gibts keine ueberstunden!


Was meinst du, bis wieviel kg inkl. Gepäck die Crest 29 gehen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

naja... ich hab naggig ~80kg. wesentlich drueber wuerde ich net gehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2013)

Heute war der erste Tag, an dem auch hier in Doofmund die Autoscheiben angeeist waren.
War auch eine angenehme Luft beim Laufen, schön frisch


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... ich hab naggig ~80kg. wesentlich drueber wuerde ich net gehen.


Schade, schade.

Danke für die Info. Werde Felix noch fragen...


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute war der erste Tag, an dem auch hier in Doofmund die Autoscheiben angeeist waren.
> War auch eine angenehme Luft beim Laufen, schön frisch



jetzt erst? Ich musste bereits am 3. Oktober das erste Mal kratzen. Das war in Chemnitz. Hier in Potsdam musste ich vor 3 Wochen das erste Mal Eis vom Sattel des Stadtrades kratzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2013)

jap...die strasse hat heute morgen auch spassig geglitzert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab länger geschlafen, was blieb mir anderes übrig?!
> 
> Dies WE ist schlecht, ich muss Samstag ab 10 Uhr einen Test in der Unität schreiben und Sonntag ist Weser-Ems-Cup.



Och nee Samstags Tests? Das is ja vergewaltigung


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2013)

Sorry wegen doppelpost:

EIn interessanter ansatz zur auswahl der Lenkerbreite:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=663154


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tach Jungs ,
geht doch auch ohne mich .
Unsere DSL-Schachtel wollte nicht mehr, aber so habe ich mal wieder was in der Werkstatt geschafft.


....also die Lenkerbreite an den Bikes in meinem Keller habe ich nach dem Platz im Mehrfachradständer angepasst, so das alle Bikes nebeneinander abgestellt werden können. Somit ist kein Lenker breiter als 580mm...ich habe mir extra das Schlüsselbein brechen müssen, damit meine Schultern besser zur Lenkerbreite passen...ich bin jetzt 2cm schmaler .
Ein großer Vorteil von schmaleren Lenkern ist auch, das ich fast geradeaus durch den Wald komme und an den sinnlosen Radwegdurchfahrtsperren auch nicht viel lenken muss.


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Tach Jungs ,
> geht doch auch ohne mich .




Naja, bissel vermisst habe ich dich schon und deswegen heute Früh mal nachgefragt. 
Habe vorhin mal noch fix nen 26er Marleyrahmen geschossen, für 120 bei CRC. 
Nun kann ich wieder basteln und ein Winterbike aufbauen, was ich aber eh nie hatte weil ich fahre worauf ich Lust habe. 
Aber als Vorwand taugt das mit dem Winterrrad allemal. 
Also wenn man auf 26er steht hat man im Augenblick den Himmel auf Erden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2013)

...so ein echtes Winterrad, mit Nabendynamo, Nabenschaltung, Schutzblechen, Licht ohne Ende ....usw.












...bei eisglatten Wegen kommen dann noch Spikesreifen drauf.


----------



## Metrum (3. Dezember 2013)

Nein Jens, eher so:








Und hier als Winterbike (mit Schnee!)...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2013)

und da wundern sich die jungen Kerlchen wieso sie ständig rumkränkeln...keine Mütze, Hals frei und nackische Finger.


Das wird ja genau so ein Geschoss wie vom Philipp....darfst Du so was noch fahren, ich meine richtig fahren


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....darfst Du so was noch fahren, ich meine richtig fahren



Muss ich bei der Krankenkasse mal anfragen. 
Nacht Jens und Rest - bis morgen, also heute!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2013)

Gute Nacht Veikko, Du warst ja richtig fleißig mit dem Rad unterwegs 
... sind eigentlich Alle, nur der Norden nimmt noch Anlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Jungs!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fezza (4. Dezember 2013)

Morgen.... Soeben wieder ins Bett gekrochen... Scheiss Magendarm Verstimmung....


----------



## Renn Maus (4. Dezember 2013)

Moin Männer,

heute gehts wieder arbeiten!
Zum Glück war es nur eine 3-Tages Grippe die mich umgehauen hat.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2013)

So ein scheiss! [email protected] kaputt 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Morgen.... Soeben wieder ins Bett gekrochen... Scheiss Magendarm Verstimmung....



Na dann mal Gute Besserung! Viel Tee hilft bei mir immer. 

Alex, ich hoffe es war wirklich nur so ne drei Tage Sache nicht dass du was verschleppst?! Dann wirds immer richtig Gagge. 

Sascha, dann mach den Dalmeierautomaten leer, bis es wieder geht!

Moin Männer!


----------



## Fezza (4. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na dann mal Gute Besserung! Viel Tee hilft bei mir immer.
> 
> Alex, ich hoffe es war wirklich nur so ne drei Tage Sache nicht dass du was verschleppst?! Dann wirds immer richtig Gagge.
> 
> ...



Danke, danke.... Neo-Citran, 50' pennen, dann ein Gals Cola und Brot mit Honig dazu.... sitze im Büro.... Tee folgt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hätte ich mal lieber nicht vom rumkränkeln und kaputter Kommunikationstechnik geschrieben....Ihr solltet mal Euren Virenscanner neu eichen.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2013)

Gudden Abend!

uni von 8-18 Uhr hat gereicht, bin jetzt gar


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2013)

Kenn ich vom letzten Semester geht gar net^^


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2013)

Lass mich dann auch gleich von einer Freundin bekochen. Leider muss ich da auch erst hinlaufen, wollte ja eigentlich nimmer raus.


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Lass mich dann auch gleich von einer Freundin bekochen. *Leider muss ich da auch erst hinlaufen*, wollte ja eigentlich nimmer raus.



Ja, ja - die werden auch immer bequemer!
Früher haben die Einen immer noch abgeholt. Kann die nicht wenigstens ein Taxi bezahlen!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2013)

Weißt du was noch viel schlimmer ist Veikko?
Die Halloween-Bekanntschaft hat mich für morgen zum auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen eingeladen.
Da das aber regnen soll, will sie, dass ich zu ihr komme und wir "Activity" spielen. 
Weiß die nicht, dass ich Bewegung hasse?


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2013)

Marcel, ich bin stark am überlegen ob wir unsere Probleme nicht tauschen sollten!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2013)

Omg!!!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weißt du was noch viel schlimmer ist Veikko?
> Die Halloween-Bekanntschaft hat mich für morgen zum auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen eingeladen.
> Da das aber regnen soll, will sie, dass ich zu ihr komme und wir "Activity" spielen.
> Weiß die nicht, dass ich Bewegung hasse?




Du armer Typ... Deine Probleme wollte ich mal haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

morgen kinnas!

und konnt sich der bub opfern eine runde "zu spielen"


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch erst heute soweit!


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2013)

Moin Männer!

Ja Sascha, gestern musste er doch zu der anderen zum Essen. Spielen ist erst heute angesagt! 
Jetzt gehts aber direkt raus, es scheint sogar bissel die Sonne und ab morgen solls ja hier auch ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
der Sturm ist noch nicht bei uns angekommen....mal sehen wie zum Feierabend die Heimfahrt mit dem Rad wird. Hoffentlich verwüstet der Orkan nicht so viel...


Viel Spaß Veikko, leider komme ich jetzt kaum noch raus aufs Rad .


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich mach mir das ja auch so schwierig wie möglich ;-) irgendwie muss ich mich ja über den fehlenden harry hinweg trösten ;-) hier ist es schon ungemutlich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2013)

Morgähn!

Nachdem Maik mir meine Sid Brain aus dem Stumpi abgelabert hat, habe ich mir gestern eine Sid Worldcup XX Xloc tapered 2014 in weiss mit schwarzen Standrohren geordert. Laut Angabe 1485g all inkl.!
Würde gerne wieder auf 90mm traveln, so wie alle Gabeln in Serie bei den Hardtails von Speci.
Hat jemand mal eine Soloair getravelt? Laut meiner Info ist das Spacerthema bei SA-Gabeln nicht mehr wie gewohnt möglich...?!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2013)

richtig, du darfst jetzt das innenleben tauschen (air shaft).

kostet glaube ich 40 bis 50 â¬.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2013)

Hier sieht das Wetter noch ruhig aus. Aber heute Nachmittag kommt dann Sturm und bis zum Ende der Woche soll es regnen. Nur am Samstagvormittag gibt es ein regenfreies Fenster, dass ich ausnutzen muss, um mal wieder zu fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

du hast die brain hergegeben??? mensch marco! 
die 14xxg glaub ich erst, wenn ich sie bei dir auf der waage sehen 
aber, ichbin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Sascha. 
Mir hat sie farblich am Speci nie gepasst und ich will richtiges Lockout oder wählen können.
Das Brain hat mir nicht gelegen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke Kai.


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!

 @marco bin gespannt wie viel sie dann am Ende wirklich wiegt
Kann man die RS modelle nicht nur in 20mm schritten traveln?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Einfach nur ein Spacer rein oder raus. Das dürften 10mm sein?!

Wie gut das Sonntag Rennen in Osnabrück ist. Ich hoffe da ist keine Sintflut


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

Also hier ist es noch ruhig, bin aber froh, dass ich gleich aus dem Hörsaal rausbin, vor dem hier gebaut wird... 
Da stehen gleich drei Kräne^^
Um 4 hab ich schluss bin mal gespannt, wie ich dann über die Autobahn fliege


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss gleich erstmal inne Unität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

Überigens letztens auf Facebook gefunden:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...20480791976.1073741825.185307778259913&type=1

Könnte potential haben mal abwarten wie die ersten erfahrungsberichte aussehen


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie willstn das schnell wechseln im Rennen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Also hier ist es noch ruhig, bin aber froh, dass ich gleich aus dem Hörsaal rausbin, vor dem hier gebaut wird...



Ich bekomme ja noch die Mails von der FH, an der ich noch eingeschrieben bin - dort fallen heute und morgen sämtliche Lehrveranstaltungen aus. Aber gut, die Uni Flensburg hat schon beim letzten Sturm einen großen Teil des Daches vom Hauptgebäude verloren...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Dezember 2013)

moin,

so bei uns an der Küste pustet der Wind schon ganz gut...naja mal schauen wat kommt


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2013)

als ich gestern aus gera zurück nach hause gefahren bin, kam auch alle 5 minuten eine aufzählung der schulen an denen schulfrei ist. 

muss ja auch nur noch heute, und dann habe ich auch wochenende. 


dann komme ich also gestern nach hause, und kann die haustür gerade noch öffnen.
steht da ein riesiger karton mit der aufschrift "schlucht".
dann gehe ich noch oben und da steht noch ein kleinerer karton. and now, i am an owner of a sobre dad.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

gz!  die schraub steckachse ist interessant. faehrt sauser auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2013)

@Marcel und Philipp

10mm Spacer gibt's - Kein Thema.
Aber bei der SoloAir funktioniert das so nicht.
Hat was mit einem "Ausgleichsventil (!?)" in der Kolbenstange oder so zu tun. Sonst klappt die Druckbalance irgendwie nicht mehr...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Dezember 2013)

bilder icht vergessen Kai  u viel spaß beim schrauben

mal schauen wann der Postmann mal wieder zu mir kommt ;-)

ja ja und ich habe ne Spacer zuviel :-(  ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wir werden sehen, Maik...
Ausgebaut ist sie bereits seit gestern abend.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

richtig. die ausgleichsbohrung fuer solo air in der daempferstange ist dann nicht erreichbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Dezember 2013)

oh Danke


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gz!  die schraub steckachse ist interessant. faehrt sauser auch.



Klingt ja schomma vielversprechend wären ca 50grämmer und schnellspanner braucht man am VR ja eig eh net


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

braucht man normal nirgends. ich hab auch am hinterrad beim epic von dt rws auf syntace 5mm imbus x12 steckachse umgestellt.


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2013)

Da ist der Marco ja nun völlig ohne Brain unterwegs! 

Vorhin schön auf die Fresse gepackt! Tunnel unter der Schnellstraße durch. Und weil der nur von Forstfahrzeugen genutzt wird drinnen totale Pampe und Wasser und da dachte ich fährste mal rechts auf den Fußweg. Aber da es im Tunnel recht dunkel ist (und man ja auch noch die Sonnenbrille auf hat) habe ich den Minibordstein nicht ideal angefahren.
Aber irgendwann bremst man dann mit dem Kopf an der Tunnelwand und rutscht lustig über den Boden. Naja, die Hose war ja auch schon zwei Wochen alt. 
Vorallem überall weich und matschig und ich leg mich auf dem einzigen Stück Asphalt!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2013)

Na dann ist die alte Hose wenigstens nicht dreckig geworden.


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2013)

Nö, nur die neue putt!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte, die sei schon zwei Wochen alt gewesen?


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die sei schon zwei Wochen alt gewesen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Dezember 2013)

ach Veikko sonst alles heile geblieben???? mist nun bin ich ja wieder letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Mensch Veikko! 
Der Rest ist heile geblieben oder bist du dann auch wie Maggo ohne Brain unterwegs?


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

Ach Veikko eigentlich bin ich doch für solche aktionen zuständig

Sitze grad nochn bissl am Unikrempel...Evtl fahre ich dann mit Vaddi gleich noch zum nächsten Spezi Händler und kaufe nen netten Satz Reifen fürs Ragley


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, sonst alles o.k. 
Bissel der Griff und der Schnellspanner - den Rest habe ich ja abgefedert indem ich mich drunter schob.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2013)

Veikko, ist das ein öffentlicher Weg und für Fahrradfahrer erlaubt?...vielleicht kannst Du die Versicherung eurer Gemeinde in Anspruch nehmen.
Kläre aber vorher ab, ob Du für den Schaden den Du im Tunnel angerichtet hast haftbar gemacht werden kannst.


Nur gut, das Du nie OHNE fährst


----------



## Metrum (5. Dezember 2013)

Naja, eher so Jens. Nur mit weißem Puma.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2013)

Dann kauf Dir wenigstens so ein HELT....hat meine Frau auch, hält schön warm ....selbst gestaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

So bin wieder zurück vom Händler. Reifen waren leider net vorrätig...

Hab dann halt nen Satz Purgatory Sworks in 2.3 bestellt...Bin mal gespannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

Panzer!:-D

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Junior97 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist das mit Leichtbau-sattelklemmen. Kann ich da jede nehmen oder klemmen manche nicht ?


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

Tune ist mir schon unterm angegebenen Drehmoment gebrochen

Gut is die FRM gibbet auch im Bor Outlet im mom günstig


 @Sascha 
Einen Panzer brauch man im stall
Werd bald noch nen passenden Lrs dafür schustern... Wahrscheinlich auf WTB


----------



## Junior97 (5. Dezember 2013)

Im BOR Outlet muss ich aber mindestens 100â¬ bestellen


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2013)

mmh das is natürlich doof^^
Aber die gibbet auch eigentlich überall in den einschlägigen Shops. Kostet da auch nur um die 17-18 und hält top. Hab die an zwei Rädern.

Wenn das Rad jedoch nen Atomkrieg überstehen soll nimmste ne Hope, das is dann aber kein leichtbau mehr


----------



## Junior97 (5. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> mmh das is natürlich doof^^
> Aber die gibbet auch eigentlich überall in den einschlägigen Shops. Kostet da auch nur um die 17-18 und hält top. Hab die an zwei Rädern.
> 
> Wenn das Rad jedoch nen Atomkrieg überstehen soll nimmste ne Hope, das is dann aber kein leichtbau mehr



joa morgen wird mal der kevlar faden getestet


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2013)

Mir ist auch schon eine Tune gebrochen allerdings ohne Drehmo aber das war noch nicht sehr fest. Bei einer funworks ist mir mal die Titanschraube gerissen.

Das beste Gefühl hatte ich bis jetzt bei meiner Salsa. Die wiegt aber auch 30 Gramm. Unterwegs kann man dafür bedenkenlos festknallen und den Sattel auch mal verstellen.
Mir sind das wichtigste mittlerweile die Räder und der Rest ist recht egal. Halten macht mehr Spaß. 

Meins wiegt jetzt auch 10,05 kg mit Starrgabel und macht trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2013)

Bei der FunWorks ist mir auch schondie schraube gerissen

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin Männer!

Habe mich die ganze Nacht gewundert weshalb ich nicht auf der rechten Seite schlafen kann und mir die Schulter weh tut, bis mir dann im Halbschlaf eingefallen ist dass ich mich ja gelegt hatte. 
Werde da wohl heute nen ruhigen machen. Unwetter gab es ja doch keines hier, bissel Wind und Regen mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!

Hier is schon Schneechaos. Wuppetal und wermelskirchen sind am stärksten betroffen und ich muss gleich von Wermelskirchen nach Wuppertal

Mittlerweile sinds ca. 15cm neuschnee, mal gucken ob ich überhaupt in die Uni komme^^Das Verkehrschaos is wohl mittlerweile perfekt. Schneit auch immernoch und meine erste veranstaltung hab ich um 12:15.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2013)

morgen, hier in suedbanden ist gar nix. kein wind, trocken und bewoelkt... ich komm aber heute und morgen net aufs rad :/
aber vllt komme ich wenigstens zum lrs einspeichen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen, hier in suedbanden ist gar nix. kein wind, trocken und bewoelkt... ich komm aber heute und morgen net aufs rad :/
> aber vllt komme ich wenigstens zum lrs einspeichen...



Wann ist es denn wettertechnisch im Südwesten Deutschlands mal nicht am schönsten? 

Hier schneit es. Uargh. Und es weht ein kalter, kräftiger Wind.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Dezember 2013)

moin,

und an der Küste; viel Wind und blauer Himmel mit ein paar Wolken


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2013)

Hast du dich angeleint, Maik?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2013)

tja... hier ist es toll! nur muss ich heute lange arbeiten + einkaufen und morgen hab ich den ganzen tag lukas dienst... mal schauen,...vllt packe ich ihn dick ein und wir gehen eine stunde mit dem trailer flach fahren... mal sehen.

ach ja: ich hab endlich nen shop gefunden, wo die 12mm zentrieradapter von shimpanso leiferbar sind!!! dazu gleich noch ne rolle notubes band und eine trinkblase fuer den deuter. im winter fand ich das frueher immer praktisch: lange einheit mit 2liter warmem tee auf dem ruecken


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Dezember 2013)

bleibe erstmal daheim...später werde ich mal schauen


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> tja... hier ist es toll!



Obwohl, vor zwei Wochen war ich in der Gegend und da war das Wetter echt mies


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit Allerseits ,
der Wind ist heftig und eiskalt aber nicht so stark, das ich Angst um das Dach haben muss. Es hat aber die ganze Nacht ordentlich am Haus gerüttelt....so richtig ruhig habe ich nicht geschlafen.








nopain-nogain schrieb:


> tja... hier ist es toll! nur muss ich heute lange arbeiten + einkaufen und morgen hab ich den ganzen tag lukas dienst... mal schauen,...vllt packe ich ihn dick ein und wir gehen eine stunde mit dem trailer flach fahren... mal sehen.
> 
> ach ja: ich hab endlich nen shop gefunden, wo die 12mm zentrieradapter von shimpanso leiferbar sind!!! dazu gleich noch ne rolle notubes band und eine trinkblase fuer den deuter. im winter fand ich das frueher immer praktisch: lange einheit mit 2liter warmem tee auf dem ruecken




...mach ich auch so , man darf nur nicht vergessen nach dem trinken wieder Luft in den Schlauch zu blasen damit es nicht einfriert.






...ich habe aufgerüstet , weil mir meine Jungs den letzten freien Fernsehanschluss im Keller gemaust haben und es OHNE zu langweilig auf der Rolle ist. Deswegen über WLAN auf die Netzwerkfestplatte zu den Filmen .





...leider habe ich vergessen den WLAN-Stick mitzubestellen, also geht es erstmal über eine DLAN-Dose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2013)

Das erwartete Verkehrschaos blieb aus, aber es schneit immernoch. 
Bin mal gespannt wies aussieht, wenn ich gleich nach Hause eier... Wermelskirchen gilt ja als schneehotspot im bergischen... Immerhin steht unser Haus ja auch auf ner alten skipiste


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2013)

@ Jens: DLAN funktioniert hier im Haus zumindest einwandfrei, WLAN durch Stahlbetondecke allerdings nicht 
 @Philipp: Müsst ihr auch regelmäßig Leute von der Eingangstüre kratzen, wenn sie's nicht am Haus vorbei schaffen? 

(Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, so steil ist es bei euch doch gar nicht?! Oder ging das dann "durch den Wendehammer" und den Trail runter?)

Hier am Möhnesee hörts gar nimmer auf zu schneien.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2013)

Mal sehen ob WLAN im Keller funktioniert?...der Router hängt direkt im Zimmer darüber.


Hier kommt langsam auch der Schnee an aber bei +5°C


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss gleich schon mit Licht raus, so wies ausschaut.


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Jens: DLAN funktioniert hier im Haus zumindest einwandfrei, WLAN durch Stahlbetondecke allerdings nicht
> @Philipp: Müsst ihr auch regelmäßig Leute von der Eingangstüre kratzen, wenn sie's nicht am Haus vorbei schaffen?
> 
> (Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, so steil ist es bei euch doch gar nicht?! Oder ging das dann "durch den Wendehammer" und den Trail runter?)
> ...



Also ein Stück Piste gibt es sogar noch wenn du bei uns im Garten stehst und Richtung Wald schaust geht der noch vorhandene Rest auf der linken Seite Richtung Wald runter und da isses relativ steil.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich war schlauerweise im Schneesturm biken. Alle 3 Sekunden die Funzel und die Brille vom Schee befreien. Bin mehrmals fast in abgebrochene Bäume geschlidderrt, weil ich kaum was gesehen habe.
Musste dann auch einsehen, dass das so nichts bringt und doch recht gefährlich ist 

Hatte mich in letzter Zeit gewundert warum die BB5 hinten so schlecht packt -> war nur noch die Trägerplatte übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2013)

Du Held

Ich sitz grad auffer Rolle und gucke Moonshiners auf DMAX


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich sollte die freie Rolle wieder zum See holen und mir für Doofmund eine feste Rolle Kaufen. Der Radstand vom Renner ist leider inkompatibel mit der Rolle.

Ich geh noch inne Sauna und bau ein Laufrad auf


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2013)

So mein Plan fürs Wochenende steht auch. Sonntag gehts zu Essen MotorshowMorgen is Muckibude und nammitachs ne Schneetour angesacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so jetzt ist es hier auch weiss und darunter schön Eis ...aber mit den Spikes warte ich mal noch etwas, ich trau der Kälte noch nicht.


Wie geht es unserem einzigen, echten Schmerzfetischist ...ob er sich jetzt neu einrichtet?


----------



## maddda (7. Dezember 2013)

Son Luftsofa wolle ich auch immer haben

Überigens hat einer von euch letztens mitbekommen, wie zum teufel es jemand geschafft hat das ETWR zu fotografieren?


----------



## Metrum (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs! 
Mein Handy braucht ewig zum Bilder öffnen, guck ich heute Abend zu Hause. Habe das Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht und wollte eigentlich radeln bis ich's wieder holen kann. Bin dann aber doch bald wieder in die Wohnung. Hier, in Gera, ist es überall sau glatt und da meine Schulter eh noch schmerzt will ich mich nicht gleich wieder hinlegen, zumal man da eh immer auf die schon betroffenen Stellen knallt.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2013)

moinsen!

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich am mittwoch morgen nur den wagen freikratzen musste.
bzw. musste ich warten, bis das gebläse die scheiben enteist hatte. man kann ja auch keinen eiskratzer in den firmenwagen legen ....

hast du noch ein zweitrad?
dann binge ich das nächste mal bikeklamotten mit, wenn ich alleine beim sondermaschinenbauer in weida bin.


@ onkel doc
was für eine sattelklemme fährst du am sobre dad?
durchmesser 30,0 mm?


@ maddda
du hast letztens in dem einen aufbauthread des radon zr race 29" in raw nach einem rahmen gefragt.
möchtest du meinen 18" rahmen haben?


----------



## Metrum (7. Dezember 2013)

Kai, ich wohne ja nicht in Gera sondern wir haben nur noch ne Wohnung da und sind kaum noch dort - und wenn dann mal über das WE, wo du sicherlich eher frei hast.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2013)

ich hoffe.

als jemand im sommer schon sonntags in richtung allgäu wollte, da habe ich dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2013)

Soll ich mich angesprochen fühlen? ;-)
Schon abartig! Aber naja muss man durch... Ich jedenfalls:-(
Das Hinterrad ist schon eingespeicht, gleich ist das Vorderrad dran, dann noch mit dem tensiometer amok laufen und fertig;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2013)

Hast Du hoffentlich gleich die Fotooption vom neuen SF genutzt und einen krummen Zeh geknipst 


...hast Du schon mit dem neuen ZST eingespeicht?


----------



## maddda (7. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> moinsen!
> 
> da bin ich ja froh, dass ich am mittwoch morgen nur den wagen freikratzen musste.
> bzw. musste ich warten, bis das gebläse die scheiben enteist hatte. man kann ja auch keinen eiskratzer in den firmenwagen legen ....
> ...


Du hatte mich nur für das Gewicht vom Rahmen interessiert...Bekomme ja gerade meinen Fuji neu gepulvert Hab also im moment keinen bedarf und aufm Racebike brauche ich min. 19 Zoll...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Dezember 2013)

Zurück aus der Unität!

Eine Runde Däumchen drehen hier in Dortmund und dann ab auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zur Vorbelastung für morgen (CX in Osnabrück)!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast Du hoffentlich gleich die Fotooption vom neuen SF genutzt und einen krummen Zeh geknipst
> 
> 
> ...hast Du schon mit dem neuen ZST eingespeicht?



klar! wurde auf video festgahlten,...aber die fuesse waren net sauber 

der staender ist top. rad rein/raus und es steht noch immer wo es war. das war beim tacx anderst...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2013)

was hast du den jetzt für einen zentrierständer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den minoura. Die 300 für nenn Park Tool war mir zu viel...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!

Gleich Packen und dann zum Rennen!


----------



## Metrum (8. Dezember 2013)

Du bist doch bestimmt noch hart - um die Uhrzeit, am Sonntagmorgen! 
Viel Erfolg und dass nix putt geht! 
Hüpfe jetzt auch gleich aufs Rad. Sieht zwar darußen bissel nach Endzeit aus aber zumindest ist es von oben trocken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2013)

So, ich habe fertig:






Ja! Vorne und hinten, montage fertig;-) aber da die Lefty im Service ist, geht es nachher ne lockere Runde auf das Zaboo!

Was für Rennen? Cross? Hau rein!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2013)

Hau rein Marcel!!!

Ich werd jetzt gleich zur Essen Motorshow fahren Freu mich schon wie ein Kleinkind

Werde euch vieeeele Bülder mitbringen


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2013)

servus!

habe gestern mal schnell das radon zerlegt und das sobre aufgebaut.
na toll, jetzt darf ich mir schon wieder neue reifen kaufen.

die fetten ardent 2,4" haben seitlich nur noch max. 5 mm platz im hinterbau. 
am umwerfer gehts noch knapper zu. 
ist mir zu kriminell, da schon eine kleine acht reicht und der reifen schleift.


und nun brauche ich was neues.
- problemlos tubeless fähig
- breite 56 - 58 mm auf einer 23 mm (innen) felge

würde ja irgendwas von conti nehmen, aber mk2 und trailking bekommt man noch nicht in 2,4" als protection.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin @ all!




maddda schrieb:


> Hau rein Marcel!!!
> 
> Ich werd jetzt gleich zur Essen Motorshow fahren Freu mich schon wie ein Kleinkind
> 
> Werde euch vieeeele Bülder mitbringen



Oooooh, das ist lange her bei mir. 
Heute würde ich nur noch wegen den _Büchsen_ dort hinfahren...   



  @kai

Sobre?  -  Welche Farbe, gibt´s Bilder? Was ist mit dem Crosser?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2013)

Es gab Schnee!




















Schön hoch auf den Kandel. So ab 600m Schnee. Die letzten 200hm dann auf der Straße. Runter natürlich trails! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2013)

Geile Bilder ! 
aber sonst ist der Tag heute gelaufen Vorbau schrott


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke HDR Funktion vom neuen Handy 

Vorbau? Echt? Wie das?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Danke HDR Funktion vom neuen Handy
> 
> Vorbau? Echt? Wie das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Schraubenkopf abgerissen
Und die bekommt man nichtmehr raus


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2013)

Du brauchst erstens einen drehmomentschluessel und zweitens das hier:[ame="http://www.amazon.de/KS-Tools-150-1330-Ausdreher-Schrauben/dp/B001ECR8YO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1386518189&sr=8-2&keywords=schrauben+ausdreher"]KS Tools 150.1330 Ausdreher Satz 6-teilig für Schrauben und Bolzen von M3 bis M18: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du brauchst erstens einen drehmomentschluessel und zweitens das hier:KS Tools 150.1330 Ausdreher Satz 6-teilig für Schrauben und Bolzen von M3 bis M18: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



DRehmo habe ich


----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2013)

Gibt jetzt Ritchey WCS c260 denke ich mal


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2013)

So bin zurück aus Essen. Gab richtig geile Karren zu sehen. Iwe verliert man da in den Hallen komplett den bezug zur Realität
Etwas enttäuscht war ich von den Hostessen, da hatte ich sehenswerteres und vor allem insgesamt mehr Mädels erwartet

Tu dir den c260 net an, wenn du jez schon schrauben abreißt

NE im erst das mit den M4 schrauben an dem Vorbau is mist


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Dezember 2013)

machmal ein foto vom defekt.


----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> machmal ein foto vom defekt.



Bringt nix mehr... haben erst versucht die schraube rauszudrehen (kreuzschlitz reingeschlitzt) ging nicht dann ausbohren und ist total verlaufen  

  @Madda 
Ja der jetzige hatte auch M4 und die sind abgerissen trotz Drehmomentschlüssel, Sunline sagt die sollen mit 6Nm angezogen werden hab den auf 5 gestellt und da sind die schon abgerissen ;(

Welchen Vorbau würdet ihr den Empfehlen ?

Und hatte einer von euch das schonmal das der eine Kolben der Bremse fest sitzt und sich nur noch der andere bewegt ? (Wie bei ner BB7 halt)


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich schwöre auf syntace.

Bremse: Beläge raus. Mit einer flachZange den Kolben, der sich noch bewegt fest halten und am Hebel vorsichtig pumpen. Dann sollte sich der andere Kolben lösen. Wenn er etwas raus ist mit einer Zahnbürste sauber bürsten und mit etwas BrehmsFlüssigkeit "schmieren". Dann wieder zurück drucken, nochmal testen. am besten beim anderen Kolben das selbe.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (8. Dezember 2013)

AAAlso Bremse klappt immer noch nicht ganz kommt zwar so raus und schmieren hilft aber danach kommt wieder nur einer raus 
Doch Vorbau ist gerettet habe nen 2 Kant gefeilt und dann raus gedreht


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2013)

So hab mal meine Persönlichen Highlightphotos zsm gestellt und lade die grad bei Facebook hoch. Dauert noch was sind 115 Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich lebe noch!
Lief heute mit besserer Form doch ganz gut. Sehr witzig: am Start aus dem Pedal gerutscht und dann in der ersten Runde einen sehr schmierigen Anstieg hoch gelaufen und direkt 4 Leute überholt. Die Runden danach auch immer richtig Meters gut gemacht beim Laufen (die anderen sind geradezu hochgeschlichen).

Als ich dann in der Letzten Runde noch vom Ersten überrundet wurde, hat der nicht schlecht geguckt, als er laufend nicht an mir vorbei gekommen ist. 
Hinterher beim Nummer abgeben:
Er: Ich dachte ich laufe ganz easy an dir vorbei, du bist aber gar nicht näher gekommen. Bist du da immer so hochgeflogen?

Ich: Joa, Laufen kann ich halt 

Hat am Ende dann für Platz 14 gereicht (Top 15 war mein Ziel).


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2013)

gz


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2013)

Super Marcel !!!!! Glückwunsch, da hat sich ja die ganze Lauferei gelohnt


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2013)

Uplaod grad fehlgeschlagen ich versuchs später nomma^^


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Super Marcel !!!!! Glückwunsch, da hat sich ja die ganze Lauferei gelohnt



Ich war ja auch endlich mal halbwegs gesund und hab am Vortag nur vier Glühwein getrunken  

Nächste Woche fahre ich dann das letzte Rennen für die Saison in Emsdetten. -> Wenn die Form langsam wieder kommt ist es schon vorbei 




maddda schrieb:


> Uplaod grad fehlgeschlagen ich versuchs später nomma^^



Nebenbei Diddenbilder gucken verträgt sich nicht mit dem Upload


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2013)

> Nebenbei Diddenbilder gucken verträgt sich nicht mit dem Upload




Feddich:
https://www.facebook.com/philipp.ma...44187793459.1073741831.100001936490895&type=1


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Dezember 2013)

..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2013)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

Morgen;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2013)

Moooin Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2013)

Benderr rolled *6d6* and got: *24*.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2013)

Aeh.. Keine Ahnung was das war.. 
Teste gerade eine neue app..


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Rekom war irgendwie anstrengend?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

gerde mal im winterpokal geschaut... bin beruhigt, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der noch nicht reihenweise 6h einheiten faehrt


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Ab nächster Woche dann nach Emsdetten


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Dann dreh ich am Ratt.
CX-Saison für mich vorbei und ich kann das Crossgeschoss mit nach Doofmund nehmen


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2013)

Moin!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So, ich habe fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Naben?
-//- Felgen? (Crest 29, was?)
-//- Speichen?
-//- Nippel?

@ Marcel: sauber! 
@ Philipp: die Bilder schaue ich mir an


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

@Crimson_: ich hoffe noch imemr drauf, das die jungs bei mir in der firma das mit dem leaserad bald mal hinbekommen (oder absagen... dann weis ich wenigstens, das ich regulaer kaufen/aufbauen kann/muss). 
 @bikeaddicted:
240s x12 + soul kozak lefty + 2x crest 32loch 29zoll + 32 sapim dLight + 32 sapim laser + 64 noname alu nippel


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Crimson_: ich hoffe noch imemr drauf, das die jungs bei mir in der firma das mit dem leaserad bald mal hinbekommen (oder absagen... dann weis ich wenigstens, das ich regulaer kaufen/aufbauen kann/muss).
> @bikeaddicted:
> 240s x12 + soul kozak lefty + 2x crest 32loch 29zoll + 32 sapim dLight + 32 sapim laser + 64 noname alu nippel


Danke!

Da ist mein LRS ja gar nicht so schwer, trotz dass er mehr aushalten muss


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du mich Sascha? 
Hab auch im Moment garkeine zeit dafür.. Scheiß Studium 

War gestern übrigens bei dir in der Nähe.. Muss aufjedenfall mal mit dem Rad runter kommen


----------



## baloo (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 240s x12 + soul kozak lefty + 2x crest 32loch 29zoll + 32 sapim dLight + 32 sapim laser + 64 noname alu nippel



Genügend steiff? 
bei der Verwendung von sapim d light wird oft als max. Fahrergewicht 80kg angegeben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Da ist mein LRS ja gar nicht so schwer, trotz dass er mehr aushalten muss



du hast doch gar keinen 29er, oder steh ich gerade auf dem schlauch?



BENDERR schrieb:


> Meinst du mich Sascha?
> Hab auch im Moment garkeine zeit dafür.. Scheiß Studium
> 
> War gestern übrigens bei dir in der Nähe.. Muss aufjedenfall mal mit dem Rad runter kommen



klar, meld dich, wenn du in der ecke bist.



baloo schrieb:


> Genügend steiff?
> bei der Verwendung von sapim d light wird oft als max. Fahrergewicht 80kg angegeben?!



fahre ich schon immer so. aber ich bin auch fruehr 64 revos am 26er gefahren. bei 80kg werden die laufradbauer langsam poroes, wenn sie halt garantie und verantwortung uebernehmen muessen. da ist nicht mehr sooo viel reserve drin, wie ihnen lieb ist. felix verbaut das so bis 85kg. der hat wohl mehr vertrauen in die eigenen faehigkeiten. ist ja nicht mein erster 29er satz... ich glaub das ist nun der 6. satz den ich eingespeicht habe. 4 sind in betrieb und 2davon habe ich jetzt neu gemacht, da sie nach >3jahren rennbelastung mal durch waren.


----------



## baloo (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> fahre ich schon immer so. aber ich bin auch fruehr 64 revos am 26er gefahren. bei 80kg werden die laufradbauer langsam poroes, wenn sie halt garantie und verantwortung uebernehmen muessen. da ist nicht mehr sooo viel reserve drin, wie ihnen lieb ist. felix verbaut das so bis 85kg. der hat wohl mehr vertrauen in die eigenen faehigkeiten. ist ja nicht mein erster 29er satz... ich glaub das ist nun der 6. satz den ich eingespeicht habe. 4 sind in betrieb und 2davon habe ich jetzt neu gemacht, da sie nach >3jahren rennbelastung mal durch waren.



Kannst du ein Aussage im Vergleich zu den DT Revolutions machen (vs. sapim d-light)?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

was willst du hoeren? bin nie nen 29er mit revo gefahren. haelt und faehrt dahin, wo ich lenke...


----------



## baloo (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was willst du hoeren? bin nie nen 29er mit revo gefahren. haelt und faehrt dahin, wo ich lenke...



 
es geht mir um die Seitenverwindungssteifigkeit, die ist halt mit der Crest und den Revos bei 80kg Fahrergewicht nicht so wahnsinnig. Sicher sie fahren bei mir auch dahin wo ich will , aber wenn du mal einen richtig steiffen Satz gefahren bist sind da schon Unterschiede fühlbar!
Speiche i.d.R. auch selbst ein, aber bis dato immer nur mit den Revos und den Comps.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

ja, aber ich hab die crest in 29 nie nur mit revo gefahren. nur alles cxray und dlight/laser und fuehlt sich alles gleich an


----------



## baloo (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja, aber ich hab die crest in 29 nie nur mit revo gefahren. nur alles cxray und dlight/laser und fuehlt sich alles gleich an



Thanks.
Bin vor kurzem einmal die Industry Nine (Trail) gefahren. Gewaltiger Unterschied zu den Crest mit Revos!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

und gute 150g schwerer...


----------



## baloo (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und gute 150g schwerer...



Jep, die würde ich aber in Kauf nehmen.
Die Ultralites sind dann nur noch 1370gr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

dann bau ich mit arch auf bin ich auch beidem gewicht. und die ultralites sind nicht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (9. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dann bau ich mit arch auf bin ich auch beidem gewicht. und die ultralites sind nicht billig



Jep leider, sehen aber sau gut aus! Und auch nicht unbedingt for selfmade gemacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich speiche ganz egal wo, überall Revos ein! Total schmerzfrei das ganze 

(Okay, so ein Satz Reynolds-Carbon-Laufräder ist schon eine Hausnummer)


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

jo, ich hab mit der kombi dlight/laser gute erfahrungen. i9 ist sack teuer, nix wahnsinns tolles (bekommt man fuer das geld besseres) und wenn da was verreckt, dauert es erstmal bis man ein ersatzteil hat.


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich speiche ganz egal wo, überall Revos ein! Total schmerzfrei das ganze
> 
> (Okay, so ein Satz Reynolds-Carbon-Laufräder ist schon eine Hausnummer)



Du knallst ja auch mit 1700 an


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Das bestimmt kaputt das Tensio^^


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2013)

Hast einfach nur steifere revos erwischt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Räder die du gemessen hast, haben auch bis jetzt (CX noch dazu) alles ausgehalten. Kann nicht soooo verkehrt sein


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Gabel ist da. Macht einen guten Eindruck!  
Wollte sie schnell einbauen, da Frauchen gerade zum Einkauf unterwegs war, also alles in die Hand und ab in den Bikekeller....
Was soll ich sagen?!  -   Schxxx Treppe!!!   Neue Gabel -verpackt- in den Gang geschmissen,   
Kaffeetasse und Waage hinterher....
Musste erstmal Tür und Boden wischen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Dezember 2013)

Vom Aussehen passt es wie A auf Eimer  

Sch. Treppe... Marco, den Kaffee trinken und nicht im Haus verteilen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2013)

Optisch sehr geil! Bin gespannt, was du sagst

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2013)

Die nächste Sünde naht schon...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
der Frühling kommt anscheinend schon----Weihnachten fällt aus----




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die nächste Sünde naht schon...


....der Bikehandel darf ja nicht ins stocken kommen .



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf syntace.
> 
> Bremse: Beläge raus. Mit einer flachZange den Kolben, der sich noch bewegt fest halten und am Hebel vorsichtig pumpen. Dann sollte sich der andere Kolben lösen. Wenn er etwas raus ist mit einer Zahnbürste sauber bürsten und mit etwas BrehmsFlüssigkeit "schmieren". Dann wieder zurück drucken, nochmal testen. am besten beim anderen Kolben das selbe.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Ich hatte das auch mal bei einer Hayes, aber auf die Idee es mit einen Zange zu fixieren bin ich nicht gekommen...ich habe es auch irgendwie hinbekommen, aber mit der Zange wär es einfacher gegangen.
Sascha, hättest Du das nicht schon mal im Frühjahr ansprechen können, ohne das man extra fragen muss


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2013)

tja... musst nur fragen


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

Du hättest auch wissen können, das bei Einigen nach dem Winter die Bremsen eventuell fest sind....aber beim nächsten Problem frage ich gleich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2013)

hihi  bei den shimano bremsen (die heilen und achso wartungsfreien...) musste ich das regelmaessig machen,... bei den avid glaub ich erst 1x... nur so am rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

Aber weißt Du auch, wie man verölte Bremsbeläge wieder sauber bekommt?...am Stadtrad muss ich mal rann, da habe ich nicht aufgepasst und die vorderen Beläge eingesaut.


Da habe ich mal einen Beitrag gefunden der vielversprechend klingt.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mfst8o24lacr38p/verölte Beläge aufbereiten.pdf


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Leute


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2013)

Unterwegs: die Bremsscheibe mit schlamm voll schmieren und bissle Schleifbremsen
In der Wekstadt: Belaege schleifen. Bei organischen Belaegen kannst du das allerdings vergessen, die saugen sich voll wie ein Schwamm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Unterwegs: die Bremsscheibe mit schlamm voll schmieren und bissle Schleifbremsen
> In der Wekstadt: Belaege schleifen. Bei organischen Belaegen kannst du das allerdings vergessen, die saugen sich voll wie ein Schwamm.




Bei verglasten Belägen nach einer heißen Bremseilage schmiere ich auch unterwegs Sand oder ähnlich schleifenden Dreck auf die Scheiben, danach ist es immer besser. 


Mal sehen ob das Auskochen was bringt, ich fahre fast immer organisch. Ob die Hayes organisch sind weiß ich noch nicht, das sind noch die ersten Beläge. 
Wenn die Beläge noch kalt sind, so ca. 10m, bremst alles noch gut aber dann kommt anscheinend das Öl raus und da geht nichts mehr.
Ich bin einfach zu faul zum Basteln solange ich noch eine gute Bremse am Rad hab, aber vielleicht schaff ich es dieses WE mal.


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Unterwegs: die Bremsscheibe mit schlamm voll schmieren und bissle Schleifbremsen
> In der Wekstadt: Belaege schleifen. Bei organischen Belaegen kannst du das allerdings vergessen, die saugen sich voll wie ein Schwamm.



Vor allem hört man bei organischen Belägen nicht gut ob die Schleifen...das macht beim einstellen wahnsinnig


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

...ne Hope schleift doch nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2013)

ich mag keine pappkarton bremsbelaege... sinter 4tw!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2013)

...ach so schlecht ist Pappe nicht, bin 15 Jahre Trabbi gefahren....da kann wenigstens nicht rosten


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2013)

Wow! So wie es aussieht, bekomme ich den neuen Harry schon 2014...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2013)

Wow!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Leute bin grad mit meiner Übung für morgen feddich geworden, aber vorher musste unbedingt noch radgefahren werden...wetter war zu geil heute



> Wow! So wie es aussieht, bekomme ich den neuen Harry schon 2014...


Also was die sich erlauben is echt net mehr feierlich

Der Fuji Rahemn kommt wahrscheinlich noch vor Weihnachten vom beschichten wieder. Habe auf der Essen Motorshow noch zwei aufkleber, auf denen der Ring ist bekommen. Einfach dezent schwarz und ca. 3x4cm groß..denke mal das wird sich ganz gut machen


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2013)

Welches Quartal, Marcel?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2013)

Am 27.12.13 ! soll der Rahmen in England sein.

Dann kann ich sicher noch einen Aufbaufaden starten mit all den tollen Teilen die ich mir nach Weihnachten zulege


----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Dann kann ich sicher noch einen Aufbaufaden starten mit all den tollen Teilen die ich mir nach Weihnachten zulege*


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2013)

Mensch Metrum, die guten Teile an den Rahmen? Das wäre ja Perlen vor die Säue werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Dezember 2013)

Naja - aber er will es ja auch schön haben!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei dem hellen Sattel wird es richtig gruselig...das sieht aus wie mit Menschenhaut bezogen....eckelig


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest! Soll heute eigentlich sonnig werden, noch sieht's feucht aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

Hier sieht es gut aus... aber ich hab Heute wieder frueh Luke Dienst, Weibe hat Weihnachtsfeier... ich freu mich auf Freiteg -> 3 Wochen Urlaub!

Die Lefty sollte aufs Woe wieder kommen und am Montag hab ich nen Termin zum Bike Fitten ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist es auch noch nebelig...soll aber noch schön werden.
Sascha, was heißt früh?....früh am Morgen oder früh am Abend....also bei früh am Morgen kannst Du ja mit dem Trailer ne schöne Runde drehen.
Fahrt ihr ins Warme....da zählen aber Deine Punkte für den Pokal nicht...ist ja kein Winter


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!
Hier is auch neblig so richtig Waschküche und alles....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

frueh am mittag. um halb5 muss ich luke uebernehmen 
trailer mag ich ihn bei dem wetter net setzen. ist scho arg frostig und so gross wie er ist, passt er mir glaub ich mit dicken winterklamotten nicht mehr in trailer


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

...also Früh am Nachmittag , um so straffer der Luke im Trailer klemmt um so weniger kann er rumwirbeln
Bei Euch ist es frostig?...hier sollen es wieder um die 8°C werden.


Wir sind Gestern auch nach dem Klettern noch mal über den Weihnachtsmarkt in Weimar gezogen...zum Vorjahr bei -10°C war es diesmal wesentlich angenehmer. obwohl ich noch fast nüchtern war.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

ja, aber bis ich daheim bin und wieder utnerwegs, waere es 5. das ist bissle spaet um mit luek zu fahren. ausserdem hab ich ihm versprochen, das ich ihm nochmal eine lego duplo krippe baue. die hat naemlich die mama zerlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

...alles Taktik, so haben die Jungs wieder was zu spielen .


Du bist doch Programmierer, füttere Dein Lego-Technik mit einem Verteitigungsprogramm zur Abwehr von feindlichen Angriffen auf die neue Krippe .


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2013)

Oder wie wärs mit ner Krippeschutzimpfung?!


----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2013)

Oder ihr orientiert euch an den Lehren Darwins und schafft Weihnachten ab. Wenn du das Luke mit vernünftigen Worten erklärst hättest du am Ende mehr Kohle fürs Bike über. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faRlFsYmkeY"]The Simpsons - Homer Evolution - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

jaja... die lego mindstorm sachen sidn schon auf dem schirm


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

....für den Anfang reicht erstmal ein Wasserwerfer


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2013)

moin,

Lego ist cool

war heute sooo unterwegs...schwarz naja


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

Und? Wie ist sie?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2013)

muß mit ihr noch ein wenig spielen....aber der erste eindruck ist gut, eher straff...aber den 1cm brauche ich wohl noch....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei den Temperaturen musste ich bei mit sich sowohl brain als auch rebound mehr auf machen.
Lass das traveln! Ich hab bei 26' die lefty sich mal auf 90mm runter getravelt,... nach einem Jahr wieder auf gemacht,... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Dezember 2013)

Also die Optik hats nicht verbessert Maik - aber wenns besser funzt?
Aussehen ist ja nicht alles.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2013)

Maik, klebt euer Dreck nicht  oder warum ist das Bike noch so sauber?


Die Gabel passt doch gut an Rad


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2013)

doch der Matsch klebt schon gut aber nicht bei SchrittgeschwindigkeitSascha dein Beispiel war doch anders herum oder? ich möchte ja auch von 90 auf 100mm gehen....wenn sie denn im Epic bleibt


----------



## xmaxle (11. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber weißt Du auch, wie man verölte Bremsbeläge wieder sauber bekommt?



Deo Flammenwerfer !

 @Marcel die scheiß Post hat deinen Brief wieder zurückgebracht, war zuviel Verpackungsmaterial drinnen. Morgen nochmal ok ?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2013)

Du sollst auch kein Brief in einem Brief in einem Maxibrief in einem Paket schicken


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> doch der Matsch klebt schon gut aber nicht bei SchrittgeschwindigkeitSascha dein Beispiel war doch anders herum oder? ich möchte ja auch von 90 auf 100mm gehen....wenn sie denn im Epic bleibt



War heute knapp schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Dezember 2013)

schönes Bike und schöne Landschaft


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2013)

Morgeeeen!!!
Sooo... gerade UPS Bestaetigung bekommen. Lefty sollte also morgen da sein. Damit sollte alles klar gehen mit dem Fitting am Montag.
Ich bin sehr gespannt. Erste aussage war ja niedriger und weiter vor. Wenn ich glueck habe kann ich sogar wieder eine Token Stuetze und den -17Grad Vorbau verbauen


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2013)

Moin Sascha und Konsorten!

Auf deine Meinung zu dem Fitting bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Nachdem sich Teile meiner Lampe verabschiedet haben, sind ein neuer Akku und ein halbwegs anständiges Ladegerät von OpenLights im Anflug. Hoffentlich kommt der Kram morgen an, sonst krieg' ich's vor Montag nicht und dank fehlender Lampe habe ich diese Woche schon nicht auf dem Rad gesessen...


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!

Heute fällt bei mir zum Glück die erste Veranstaltung aus
Der Tag kann nur gut werden


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde ich detailiert berichten!
  @lupus_bhg: gute Wahl! Welchen Akku hast du genommen? Ich hab nur den "Kleinen" da ich die Lampe zu 99,9% nur in 24h Rennen fahre wollte ich moeglichst leicht und die ~3h reichen da.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2013)

Wie gut, dass mein Name falsch geschrieben ist, sodass ich nicht benachrichtigt wurde (also ernsthaft) 
Ich habe auch nur den "kleinen" Akku genommen. Der bisherige hat mit seinen 2 h auf Volllast auch ausgereicht und der neue wird ja nicht schlechter sein. Mehr brauche ich ja nicht. In der Stadt ist die Lampe eh aus.
Ich hoffe, dass der Stecker des Akkus auch an die Lampe passt  Dann kann ich ab nächster Woche wieder unter der Woche fahren...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2013)

Ab nächster Woche nehme ich das Cross-Geschoss mit zur Uni. Dann kann ich schön Grundlage eiern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2013)

jaja... immer auf die kleinen dicken! 

morgen letzter Arbeitstag 2013


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
schön gruseliger Nebel bei uns.





"Foto Netzfund"




Ich bin auch gespannt, Sascha braucht dann bestimmt ein 30 Zoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2013)

solange ich ne passende lefty fuer bekome 
suppe hatte nwir hier auch, aber es war zu dunkel... und spassig rutschig :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2013)

Jaja, vor Neben konnte ich vorhin gerade mal den Fuß des Fernsehturms sehen. Nichts weiter.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> morgen letzter Arbeitstag 2013



Den habe ich zum Glück immerhin schon in genau einer Woche


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Nachdem sich Teile meiner Lampe verabschiedet haben, sind ein neuer Akku und ein halbwegs anständiges Ladegerät von OpenLights im Anflug. Hoffentlich kommt der Kram morgen an, sonst krieg' ich's vor Montag nicht und dank fehlender Lampe habe ich diese Woche schon nicht auf dem Rad gesessen...



Verwendest du den Akku mit der Rahmentasche? Hält das mit der ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das funktioniert problemlos. Mache ich aber nicht häufig. Meist (wenn die Lampe am Helm befestigt ist) ist der Akku entweder in der Trikottasche oder an der Seite eines etwaigen Rucksacks.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> schön gruseliger Nebel bei uns.
> 
> 
> ...



Geil!


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, das funktioniert problemlos. Mache ich aber nicht häufig. Meist (wenn die Lampe am Helm befestigt ist) ist der Akku entweder in der Trikottasche oder an der Seite eines etwaigen Rucksacks.



In der Trikottasche auch mit Tasche, die Kontakte liegen ja offen?!
e.v. Gefahr von Kurzschluss?


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2013)

Immer mit der kleinen Tasche!


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab grad gesehen, die Kontakte sind e.v. verlackt:


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2013)

sonst kann man da auch einfach schnell ein wenig Heißkleber draufpampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2013)

baloo schrieb:


> In der Trikottasche auch mit Tasche, die Kontakte liegen ja offen?!
> e.v. Gefahr von Kurzschluss?





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, das funktioniert problemlos. Mache ich aber nicht häufig. Meist (wenn die Lampe am Helm befestigt ist) ist der Akku entweder in der Trikottasche oder an der Seite eines etwaigen Rucksacks.





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Immer mit der kleinen Tasche!





InoX schrieb:


> sonst kann man da auch einfach schnell ein wenig Heißkleber draufpampen.




 Jetzt ist auch klar warum die Jungs so schnell sind.....Stromstöße


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2013)

Solange der Strom die "richtigen" Muskeln stimuliert


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2013)

Ach Leute im mom komme ich hier kaum noch mit lesen mit-.- hab zu viel zu tun aber bald is ja zum Glück weihnachten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2013)

(Bild von Nico geklaut. Sorry & Danke)

Eben hier gelandet...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2013)

Marco, der Rahmen geht garnicht  ...das ist meine Farbe .


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt muss ich aber echt langsam machen..... 
Das Storck wollte ich dafür nicht zerlegen.
Reifen, Schläuche, Züge, LRS sind vorhanden. Und der Steuersatz.
Mal sehen. Freue mich aber drauf.


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Farbkombi Marco!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2013)

@ Maggo: Hättest ruhig mal bescheid geben können, dass du den Kaffenback nicht willst.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, Marcel!  Hab es voll verrafft! Der Grüne war eine Nacht- und Nebelaktion.
Tschuldige! 
Hatte ja auch nur unverbindlich mal bei dir nachgehakt.. 
Das nächste Bier geht auf mich!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2013)

moin,

sehr schick TT also aufbauen und weitergeben.....und ich nehme ne WEIN


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2013)

Bei Alkohol werden se hellhörig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Dezember 2013)

na in MecPom sowieso


----------



## Metrum (12. Dezember 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na in MecPom sowieso




Also stimmt es dass ihr immer besoffen seid?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Dezember 2013)

Klasse Foto, Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2013)

bin jetzt auch wieder rein. 3 h Nightride bei dichtestem Nebel. Sehr schön.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich am Dienstag auch veranstaltet... Astreines horrorfülmflair


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Klasse Foto, Jens!


So sah es Gestern früh bei der Fahrt zur Arbeit an der Saale aus ...das Foto habe ich nicht selber geknipst sondern im Netz gefunden, so gut hätte ich es in der Eile und mit gefrorenen Fingern nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab ich am Dienstag auch veranstaltet... Astreines horrorfülmflair


Das Gefühl habe ich immer, wenn ich einsam im Dunkeln und Nebel durch die Gegend fahre....das kommt von den Filmen die man sich beim Rollefahren reinzieht


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2013)

Genau. Da müsste hinter jedem Baum jemand mit ner Machete oder Kettensäge vorspringen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> bin jetzt auch wieder rein. 3 h Nightride bei dichtestem Nebel. Sehr schön.



Ich muss sagen, dass mir der Nebel sehr gut gefällt. Obwohl es letzte Woche schon doof war, als meine Lampe bei dichtem Nebel ausgefallen ist und ich mit der kleinen Leuchte nur noch Schritttempo fahren konnte und den Fahrbahnrand nicht gesehen habe...

Morgen bis Montag gibt's hier gutes Wetter, das werden also radtechnisch ein paar gute Tage. Und über Weihnachten eh


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

Mooooin!


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich immer, wenn ich
> einsam im Dunkeln und Nebel durch die Gegend fahre....das kommt von den Filmen die man sich beim Rollefahren reinzieht



Horrorfilmguckeb geht aber wenn der gut is nur wenn man net gerade Grundlage fahrn will


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


maddda schrieb:


> Mooooin!
> 
> 
> Horrorfilmguckeb geht aber wenn der gut is nur wenn man net gerade Grundlage fahrn will


...und obwohl man die Filme schon kennt und weiß was kommt ergibt sich manchmal eine sehr unkoordinierte Trittfrequenz , aber so richtig hart wird es wenn meine Frau plötzlich hinter mir steht und mich anspricht..."bringst Du Morgen einen Weihnachtbaum mit"  ...das ist Horror


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2013)

der steht schon ne weile bei uns


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

So bin grad vom laufn zurück...War super schön kalt und trocken draussen...Bin trotzdem total angenervt. Bin mit meinen Nagelneuen Laufschuhen in Hundesch**** getreten

Naja a paar Bilder hab ich euch von meinem Hometrail mitgebracht:...sry leider etwas unscharf^^









Der gehts quasi direkt hinter unserer Haustür los und man kann direkt erstmal ca 7-9km nur Hm vernichtenAlso wer mal lust hat auf ne Runde rüber zu komm is herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Mach ich doch glatt mal wieder!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

Euer Waldboden sieht auch schön saftig aus...aber so ähnlich sieht es bei uns auch aus.


Anfahrt ...müsste man mal mit der Modellbaumesse in Dortmund verbinden


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

also im Moment werden die Trails wieder besser und an den Nächsten weS hab ich auch nix geplant außer radfahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag ist ja wieder WEC. 
Da es sich bei dir aber erst mit einer Ausfahrt von +3h lohnt, wäre das etwas viel für Vorbelastung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Euer Waldboden sieht auch schön saftig aus...aber so ähnlich sieht es bei uns auch aus.
> 
> 
> Anfahrt ...müsste man mal mit der Modellbaumesse in Dortmund verbinden



Dann kannste direkt Marcel mitnehmen der wohnt direkt am westfalenstadion

Wäre mal total geil son ETWR treffen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Intermodellbau ist doch erst im April oder so?!


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sonntag ist ja wieder WEC.
> Da es sich bei dir aber erst mit einer Ausfahrt von +3h lohnt, wäre das etwas viel für Vorbelastung



Wohl wahr sag einfach Bescheid , wenns gut passt


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Das WE danach? Oder ist da schon Weihnachtsplanung angesagt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Intermodellbau ist doch erst im April oder so?!






"
Messe für Modellbau und Modellsport             
 Die Intermodellbau in Dortmund zeigt das größte europäische Modellangebot mit über 20 000 Einzelmodellen in acht Hallen. Anziehungspunkte sind die Flugvorführungen, ein 400 Quadratmeter großes Vorführbecken für Schiffsmodelle, die attraktiven Demonstrationsflächen für Mini-Trucks und Funktionsmodelle wie Bagger und Kräne und die Mini-Car-Rennbahn. 
Im Zeitraum von Mittwoch, 09. April 2014 bis Sonntag, 13. April 2014  
"

...wenn würde ich SA spielen und SO radeln wollen


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das WE danach? Oder ist da schon Weihnachtsplanung angesagt?



Das passt gut


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Dezember 2013)

Moin!



maddda schrieb:


> Also wer mal lust hat auf ne Runde rüber zu komm is herzlich eingeladen


Sehr gerne!



maddda schrieb:


> Wäre mal total geil son ETWR treffen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich geh jetzt wohl noch eine Runde rumeiern. Fahre mal wieder in die Dunkelheit...


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2013)

Leute ich bin heute so verpeilt...
Hab eben schnell meine Sachen genomm und bin zur Uni. Als ich angekommen war hab ich gemerkt, dass ich statt Portmonee unser normales festnetztelefon eingesteckt hatte


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2013)

Und Muddi hat jetzt deine Kohle am Ohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

...geht ja noch, wenn Du nicht auch noch das Portmonee in die Ladestation gestellt hast...so wird das Guthaben nicht größer


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2013)

Du hattest es doch nur satt immer der Außenseiter zu sein, als einziger ohne Handy!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2013)

War auch noch ne kurze Runde Dämmerungscrossen;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme heute nicht mehr zum Sporttreiben ....Weihnachtsfeier der Badmintonfraktion


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich komme heute nicht mehr zum Sporttreiben ....Weihnachtsfeier der Badmintonfraktion



Habt ihr da eure Röcke an Jens?


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War auch noch ne kurze Runde Dämmerungscrossen;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Ich habe den ganzen sonnigen Nachmittag verbummelt weil ich mein Kind übers WE eigentlich zu seiner Mum bringen wollte, bis ihm dann eingefallen ist das sie dieses WE ja gar keine Zeit hat! 
Vlt. pack ich heute noch die Lampe ans Rad.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habt ihr da eure Röcke an Jens?


Einige bestimmt, manche vielleicht später oder nicht mehr 



Metrum schrieb:


> Ich habe den ganzen sonnigen Nachmittag verbummelt weil ich mein Kind übers WE eigentlich zu seiner Mum bringen wollte, bis ihm dann eingefallen ist das sie dieses WE ja gar keine Zeit hat!
> Vlt. pack ich heute noch die Lampe ans Rad.


...ich will, wenn ich dann wieder zu Hause am Rechner sitze, ein paar Pünktchen sehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Leute ich bin heute so verpeilt...
> Hab eben schnell meine Sachen genomm und bin zur Uni. Als ich angekommen war hab ich gemerkt, dass ich statt Portmonee unser normales festnetztelefon eingesteckt hatte


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Philipp: 

Bin wieder da vom Nacht-CX. Hat schön geglitzert überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2013)

Boah, kein Akku angekommen  Bekommt es nicht einmal mehr DHL gebacken, einem Pakete in 2 Tagen zuzustellen? Da es nicht nach Hause bestellt ist, krieg' ich das Paket auch nicht am WE... Wenn die sich bloß nicht so engstirnig mit ihren Poststationen und der direkten Zustellung in die Filiale anstellen würden...


----------



## Metrum (13. Dezember 2013)

Nimm es sportlich, am WE kannste doch bestimmt auch im Hellen fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

boerg... knappe 0grad und nieselregen... ich bauerstmal die lefty ins epic und wirf die rara auf den neuen lrs drauf. die wollte ich den winter runter fahren. dann braucht das singlespeed noch ne neue kette... jaja riecht nach werkstag tag... zaehlt das zumindest als alternative sportart???


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2013)

Mooooooooin!

Hier rechnets auch gleich geht's erstma mit Vaddi in die Muckibude


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Geht ja gut los, habe erstmal meinen Pott Kaffee großflächig auf dem fetten Gaming-Mauspad verteilt


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

HIHI, die saugen wenigstens gut auf. Hab hier auch ein din a3 Sharkoon Pad 

So Epic ist startklar fuer die Vermessung: 10,8kg mit den Renegades, mit dem anderen Lrs mit RaRa 2.25 sind es 10,9kg. Deckt sich so ziemlich mit der Teileliste...

Das SSP hat ne neue Kette bekommen und ich hab wieder ein 18er Ritzel drauf,... damit werde ich wohl die naechsten Wochen bissle hier in den Huegln rumeiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geht ja gut los, habe erstmal meinen Pott Kaffee großflächig auf dem fetten Gaming-Mauspad verteilt



Und mir ist im Wald die Kette gerissen....und icht hatte nichts passendes dabei. Christian hat mich dann zur nächsten S-Bahn geschoben


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> HIHI, die saugen wenigstens gut auf. Hab hier auch ein din a3 Sharkoon Pad
> 
> So Epic ist startklar fuer die Vermessung: 10,8kg mit den Renegades, mit dem anderen Lrs mit RaRa 2.25 sind es 10,9kg. Deckt sich so ziemlich mit der Teileliste...
> 
> Das SSP hat ne neue Kette bekommen und ich hab wieder ein 18er Ritzel drauf,... damit werde ich wohl die naechsten Wochen bissle hier in den Huegln rumeiern




Genau so ein Sharkoon Pad hab ich auch. Kann man das waschen? Ist nämlich nicht vollflächig mit Kafffee voll.

Wann gehts denn los?




InoX schrieb:


> Und mir ist im Wald die Kette gerissen....und icht  hatte nichts passendes dabei. Christian hat mich dann zur nächsten  S-Bahn geschoben



Okay, DAS ist eindeutig tragischer 


-> Ich habe einen Aufbaufaden gemacht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

Vermessung ist erst am Montag, aber bis heute Morgen hatte ich nichtmal ne Gabel im Epic 
Waschen? Probier es, denke schon. Vllt nicht auf 90Grad


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Dezember 2013)

schone ne Runde gedreht mit dem Epic Sascha? weiß gar nicht wie schwer meins ist


----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2013)

Habe vorhin mal die Racer Esis probegegrabscht und wahr ziemlich enttäuscht. Waren ziemlich hart und fühlen sich merkwürdig an. Für mich sind die raus aus der engeren Wahl. 

Vielleicht probier ich dann doch mal bald die neuen Lizard Skins.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde auch nicht, das sie das Heil der Welt sind. Optisch TOP, vom greifen her nicht besser als WCS. Aber sie sind drauf und ich fahr die nun mal, aber nochmal zahl ich net fast das 3x von WCS


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Wenn man durch ein Waldgebiet fährt bei dessen Einfahrt man die "Achtung Treibjagd, freilaufende Hunde" Schilder ignoriert ist man am Ende doch froh wieder draußen zu sein, wenn man es ständig knallen hört! 

Marcel, du kannst den Faden ja auch mal verlinken wenn du das hier schon ankündigst, damit man nicht erst durch dein Profil steigen muss! 

Finde die esis auch gagge und habe sie gar nicht erst montiert. Übrigens kamen meine ohne Endkappen, ist das normal? Brauche sie eh nicht aber beim Verkauf ist es mit einfacher.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal die Racer Esis probegegrabscht und wahr ziemlich enttäuscht. Waren ziemlich hart und fühlen sich merkwürdig an. Für mich sind die raus aus der engeren Wahl.
> 
> Vielleicht probier ich dann doch mal bald die neuen Lizard Skins.



Wäre was für meinen Aufbau (da bitte mit Link) denn die KCNC sind halb eckig und doof mit Gripshift.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11184148#post11184148


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

Kannst ja meine als Weihnachtsgeschenk haben Marcel, sind aber grün.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Grün? 
Dann bräuchte ich ja noch passende Anbauteile.

Ich weiß scho warum ich Laufräder nur noch mit schwarzen Speichen und und silbernen Nippeln baue - da legt man sich farblich nicht allzusehr fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die sollten ans Flash - da hätte es gepasst.
Aber als ich sie in den Händen hielt war mir klar dass die WCS dran bleiben. 
Mut zur Farbe, predigt der Doc doch immer und vlt. schenken dir die anderen dann noch grüne Anbauteile.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Du hast ein C'dale Flash?!


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie du hasn Flash?! mir will bilder!!!


----------



## Junior97 (14. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du hast ein C'dale Flash?!



Da wussten wir aber Alle nichts von


----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2013)

In seiner Wohnung wo er kaum noch ist steht ein Flash....


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> In seiner Wohnung wo er kaum noch ist steht ein Flash....



Genau - einer hat es sich gemerkt. 
Und ich hatte auch geschrieben dass in meinem Album nur Bikes sind dich ich aufgebaut habe und ich keine Bikes von der Stange poste. Die kann man sich dann auch so im Netz anschauen.

P.S. Suche immer noch ne PS 4!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

PS4 gegen ESI?


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> PS4 gegen ESI?




*DEAL!* 

Mein Kind hat jetzt seit dem Geburtstag die Kohle zusammen und ich würde auch noch was draufpacken aber man kann es vergessen eine zu bekommen, wenn man nicht den doppelten Preis zahlen möchte.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Und natürlich die dazu farblich passenden Anbauteile. Keine halben Sachen Veikko 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so heftig ist mit der PS4?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Genau - einer hat es sich gemerkt.



Nein, mindestens 2. Das hattest du letztens gerade erst gesagt und da musste ich nachfragen 



InoX schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mal die Racer Esis probegegrabscht und wahr ziemlich enttäuscht. Waren ziemlich hart und fühlen sich merkwürdig an. Für mich sind die raus aus der engeren Wahl.



Wie gesagt, ich hatte nach den überschwänglichen Berichten der Radsportwelt auch was Besseres erwartet. Sie sind fest, greifen sich in Ordnung und das war es auch schon. Aber die passen in Gelb halt sooo gut zum F700 

Nachdem ich Philipp zum S-Bahnhof geschoben hatte (gibt's dafür eigentlich doppelt Punkte?), ging's noch weiter. Ich habe noch eine Runde gedreht. Nach ein paar km flog mir ein kleiner Dreck"klumpen" zwischen Brille und Wange hindurch ins Auge und ich musste es mir der Trinkflasche erst einmal auswaschen. Dann ist mir an einer ungünstigen Stelle ein riesiges Wildschwein begegnet. Ungünstig deswegen, weil ein paar Meter weiter 3 umgestürzte Bäume auf dem Weg lagen und man über der ersten rüberklettern musste, dann gab's eine Limboeinlage beim zweiten und über den dritten musste ich wieder klettern. Und kurz darauf bin ich dann auf die perversesten "Rückegassen" gestoßen, die ich seit langem gesehen habe. Da war alles so dermaßen umgegraben, dass man glatt hätte heulen können... Aber gut, das Wetter und die Fahrbedingungen waren ansonsten gut und es hat Spaß gemacht, MTB zu fahren 



Metrum schrieb:


> Mein Kind hat jetzt seit dem Geburtstag die Kohle zusammen und ich würde auch noch was draufpacken aber man kann es vergessen eine zu bekommen, wenn man nicht den doppelten Preis zahlen möchte.



Ich find's ziemlich asozial, dass sich viele mehrere PS4 kaufen, nur um dann ordentlich Reibach zu machen. Aber gut, sowas wie eine PS4 will ich ohnehin nicht. Ich hatte letztens ein Video gesehen, wie die Irren in Berlin durch die MediaMärkte gerannt sind und sich gegenseitig umgerannt haben, um direkt am ersten Tag an so'n Teil zu kommen.


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

Na gut - dann eben zwei! 
Und siehst du, sei froh dass du keine Lampe nutzen kannst Christian sonst wäre das alles im Dunkeln passiert, was viel schlimmer gewesen wäre.

Manche bieten die PS 4 in der Bucht für bis zu 1300 zum Sofortkauf an. Eigentlich müsste man hinfahren und denen das Ding dann ins Gesicht basteln!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2013)

Explizit wegen der Wildschweine fahre ich im Dunkeln dank Crosser nur Straße, wenn ich alleine fahre. Da kann man denen zwar genauso begegnen, aber man hat auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die Berliner Wildschweine sehr zutraulich und nicht ganz so gefährlich sind.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

ich hab erst 1x eine "Herde" gesehen und das war 100m vom Ortsschild entfernt auf nem asphaltierten Radweg


----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Explizit wegen der Wildschweine fahre ich im Dunkeln dank Crosser nur Straße, wenn ich alleine fahre. Da kann man denen zwar genauso begegnen, aber man hat auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die Berliner Wildschweine sehr zutraulich und nicht ganz so gefährlich sind.



richtige kleine Schoßtiere.


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Explizit wegen der Wildschweine fahre ich im Dunkeln dank Crosser nur Straße, wenn ich alleine fahre. Da kann man denen zwar genauso begegnen, aber man hat auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die Berliner Wildschweine sehr zutraulich und nicht ganz so gefährlich sind.



Ich kenne das von Berlin her sehr gut mit den Wildschweinen, ist da schon arg heftig und ne Freundin hatte so ein WE Grundstück dort hatten sie die Zäune bis nen halben Meter IN den Boden gesetzt weil sonst die Viecher immer im Garten waren.

Sag mal, kannste dir nicht mal ein Handtuch um den Kopf wickeln, sechs leere Axe Dosen in den Gürtel stecken und ins Sony Center gehen um ne PS 4 abzuholen?! 

Muss jetzt erstmal aus dem Netz.
Bis später....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Hab hier auch nur ein Mal Wildschweine gesehen (von den rülpsenden, Bier verschüttenden Wildschweinen am 1. Mai mal abgesehen).

Allerdings hat mein Vater vorhin fast welche mitgenommen. Autobahn nach Münster: der Audi A4 und Opel Insignia vor ihm mit Totalschaden?! und er zum Glück rechtzeitig zum stehen gekommen. Hat auch nur ein Tier aus der Herde über die Bahn geschafft


----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2013)

Da stand neulich auch ein Freund 6 Stunden an und dann hat er trotzdem keine mehr bekommen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2013)

In MV und SH habe ich auch nie welche gesehen (nur Rehe), hier vor allem nachts ständig. Einmal haben wir (natürlich tagsüber im Sommer) am See gelegen und 'ne ganze Rotte ist zwischen den Menschen umhergerannt. Und die Deppen füttern die auch noch.

Das mit dem Kopftuch und den Dosen schaffe ich heute leider nicht mehr, "muss" gleich zu 'nem Weihnachtsmarkt am Arsch der Welt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tach Männer ,
das Jahr wird ja nochmal richtig stressig reichlich 2 Wochen vor Schluss, wenn man Eure Erlebnisse so liest .


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Heute bei der Vorbelastung fürs Rennen morgen mit dem Crosser und Semislick unterwegs. Ist schon recht spannend mit Unterlenker und glitischen Wurzeln bei dem Wetter.

Wanderer auf dem Trail machen mir Platz: "Hey! Das sieht gut aus, weitermachen!"
2. Wanderer: "Bist du der Erste oder der Letzte?"

Ich: "Beides "



EDIT: Nach dem ich vorhin noch eine halbe Tasse übers Mauspad gekippt hab (muss sich ja lohnen), habe ich das dann doch gewaschen und über die Heizung gehängt.
Hier riecht es nun angenehm nach Kaffee


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

Raumdeo;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mut zur Farbe, predigt der Doc doch immer.




Genau also looooooos!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Dezember 2013)

Marcel, eventuell hilft so eine Tasse....









Guten Start zum Rennen....und lass es ruhig angehen


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich geh gleich erstmal ruhig in die Sauna. Mal schauen wie es dann beim letzten Rennen des Jahres läuft.

Waren dann insgesamt 23 Rennen. Davon 3 Laufveranstaltungen, 1 Crossduathlon, 3 24h-Rennen, 4 CX-Rennen und der Rest MA und XC.

Nächstes Jahr schaffe ich dann hoffentlich mehr als die Hälfte aller Wochenende


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute bei der Vorbelastung fürs Rennen morgen mit dem Crosser und Semislick unterwegs. Ist schon recht spannend mit Unterlenker und glitischen Wurzeln bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Wanderer auf dem Trail machen mir Platz: "Hey! Das sieht gut aus, weitermachen!"
> 2. Wanderer: "Bist du der Erste oder der Letzte?"
> ...


@ all:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2013)

@ Sascha: Wie schwer sind denn Specialized Rahmen und Dämpfer, dass da ganze 10,8kg wiegt


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich geh gleich erstmal ruhig in die Sauna. Mal schauen wie es dann beim letzten Rennen des Jahres läuft.
> 
> Waren dann insgesamt 23 Rennen. Davon 3 Laufveranstaltungen, 1 Crossduathlon, 3 24h-Rennen, 4 CX-Rennen und der Rest MA und XC.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr schaffe ich dann hoffentlich mehr als die Hälfte aller Wochenende


Weitermachen!


----------



## Metrum (14. Dezember 2013)

Sicherste Variante, Marcel! 







Wobei das Bild auf dem Produkt Quatsch ist, weil da bräuchtest du zehn Pakete bis die Tasse voll ist!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @ Sascha: Wie schwer sind denn Specialized Rahmen und Dämpfer, dass da ganze 10,8kg wiegt



rahmen + daempfer = ~2600g


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rahmen + daempfer = ~2600g


Danke. Gar nicht mal so schwer...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

geht... ist auch gar net sooo leicht. aber es tut


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> geht... ist auch gar net sooo leicht. aber es tut


Was ist leichter? Scalpel 29 Carbon?

Ich wundere mich halt darüber, dass dein Speci nicht 9,8kg wiegt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2013)

naja... sind knappe 1,5kg mehr als das zaboo das lag bei etwas ueber 9kg.
+ noch die shannon... sidn schon paar "hammer" drin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2013)

So ein Scheiss! Jetzt hab ich doch die Seuche ab bekommen! Hatte mich bis jetzt gut gehalten, aber heute ist der Hals zu 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Dezember 2013)

Gute und rasche Besserung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin.

Meine Rückenschmerzen haben mich geweckt.
Kaffee, Frühstück, nebenbei IBC, dann mal auf's Rad...






nopain-nogain schrieb:


> rahmen + daempfer = ~2600g



Das Epic? Okay....
Dachte es wäre leichter. Das Spearfish liegt zw. 2400-2500g.



Mensch, ich habe noch keinen Plan wegen dem Crosseraufbau.
Überlege, ob ich 10fach STI mit 9fach Shadow fahre, gepaart mit einer 11-36.
So wie beim OCCP.
Weil ich fahre ja auch Trails und steile Rampen. Schieben und schultern will ich nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gute und rasche besserung!



+1


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke,... hoffe das ich Dienstag wieder aufs Rad kann.
 @taunusteufel78: ja, das Brain ist "schwer erkauft", aber ohne das brauch ich kein Fully. Ich will das binaer: wenn es rumpelt soll es RICHTIG federn und wenn nicht soll es ein Hardtail sein.

Crosser? ich bin mir auch unschluessig, was es bei mir wird. Eigentlich sollten es Sram S700 werden, aber was die hier am dauer zurrueck rufen sind... Da sind die BB7 echt pflegeleicht...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung Sascha.

Ich bin hier fast fedich und treff die letzten Vorbereitungen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2013)

Hau rein!

Ein Kindergartenkind und eine Erzieherin daheim zu haben ist erkaeltungstechnisch schon hartes Brot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin Marcel...

Für was? Rennen?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2013)

-> 

Jau! Weser-Ems-Cup in Emsdetten. Letztes Rennen dieses Jahr.


----------



## Metrum (15. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hau rein!
> 
> Ein *Kindergartenkind *und eine *Erzieherin* daheim zu haben ist erkaeltungstechnisch schon hartes Brot.



Moin Sascha und Rest!

Da kannste gleich ne Apothekerflat kaufen aber es erklärt zumindest warum deine Frau mit dir klar kommt!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2013)

moin Jungs...


meine runde hab ich heute schon gedreht...






















geiler morgen Genuss pur


----------



## Metrum (15. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bilder Jens! 
Aber das Rad würde mich schon wieder ankotzen - da gibts ja nix mehr zu basteln, das ist ja schon wieder perfekt!


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2013)

Moooin
Hab heute mal auf meinen Regenerationstach geschissen. Haben auch ne morgentliche Runde hier gedreht. So schön wie bei Jens wars wetter aber net
Tiefster Matsch und Vollgummimontur war angesacht Hab nachher auch erstmal mitm Gartenschlauch geduscht


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Jens!
> Aber das Rad würde mich schon wieder ankotzen - da gibts ja nix mehr zu basteln, das ist ja schon wieder perfekt!





Nicht ganz Veikko...ne komplett schwarze sid wär noch geil


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Adventsgrüße aus Naumburg ,
ich bin wie jedes Jahr um die Zeit auf Arbeit....und es gibt sogar noch (Weihnachts)-Männer die was kaufen..
Zum Rad fahren komme ich zur Zeit sehr wenig ...aber dafür seid Ihr ja fleißig.


Schöne Bilder aus der Schweiz 


Sascha, bei mir kratzte es gestern Abend auch im Hals...habe ich aber einfach ignoriert und nun ist es wieder weg.


----------



## Junior97 (15. Dezember 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin Jungs...
> 
> 
> meine runde hab ich heute schon gedreht...
> ...




Du ahst die FRM teile bestimmt im Outlet gekauft oder ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schöne Adventsgrüße aus Naumburg ,
> ich bin wie jedes Jahr um die Zeit auf Arbeit....und es gibt sogar noch (Weihnachts)-Männer die was kaufen..
> Zum Rad fahren komme ich zur Zeit sehr wenig ...aber dafür seid Ihr ja fleißig.
> 
> ...



Auch eine Variante, aber da ich morgen zwangsruhetag habe und die 3 Wochen Urlaub mit testen nicht im Bett verbringen wollte... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2013)

vorbau hatte ich schon und den Steuersatz gab's von gas umsonst dazu weil ich so lange warten musste...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2013)

Sooo, unser Team ist jetzt fürs Heavy24 angemeldet. Fährt noch der ein oder andere ETWRler mit?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sooo, unser Team ist jetzt fürs Heavy24 angemeldet. Fährt noch der ein oder andere ETWRler mit?


Wann ist das?
Wo? Chemnitz?
Wie habt ihr euch organisiert?
Strecke?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2013)

21.-22.06.2014
Chemnitz
Dasselbe (4er-)Team wie in diesem Jahr (Philipp, Marcel, Chris, Ich)
Strecke... Naja, guck einfach mal auf der HP der Veranstaltung. Die macht auf jeden Fall Spaß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 21.-22.06.2014
> Chemnitz
> Dasselbe (4er-)Team wie in diesem Jahr (Philipp, Marcel, Chris, Ich)
> Strecke... Naja, guck einfach mal auf der HP der Veranstaltung. Die macht auf jeden Fall Spaß.


Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich verdammt geile Strecke. Von Flair und Strecke besser als Duisburg. Streckenmäßig nicht ganz so gut wie Wittenborn, das war aber auch vom Charakter sehr familiär (200 Leute).

Heute in Emsdetten liefs nicht gut. 17/20 auf einem platt gemachten Maisacker. zwischen zwei Bäumen geschlängelt, über Hürden und durch ein Beachvolleyballfeld. Nur ein Erdhaufen mit Absturzgefahr als Höhenmeter - das war so gar nichts für mich. 

Gut die Saison war jetzt auch lang genug!


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2013)

Wittenborn is aber auch schwer zu toppen das war einfach der feuchte träum eines jeden 24h Fahrers 

Morgen oder übermorgen kommen hoffentlich die Pellen fürs ragley ich fahr immernoch mit dem schwalbemist außer restekiste rum-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem ist nur, dass Wittenborn nicht mit >250 Startern funktioniert.

Schwalbe Reifen würde ich ja nicht mal geschenkt fahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2013)

Wittenborn würde ich 2014 gerne fahren. Im 4er oder fast noch lieber im 2er. Müsste sich nur ein Partner finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2013)

Aufmacher....


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2013)

.... etwas kantiger  
Pitlock mal anders


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wittenborn würde ich 2014 gerne fahren. Im 4er oder fast noch lieber im 2er. Müsste sich nur ein Partner finden...


Datum?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2013)

K.A., dieses Jahr war es im September, glaube ich.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> K.A., dieses Jahr war es im September, glaube ich.


September hört sich doch vernünftig an.
Das könnte klappen!
Muss mich noch etwas über das Rennen informieren. 

20.09.-21.09.2014


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aufmacher....



Den würde ich beiden gerne mal die Waldgeister zeigen... 


....
Nabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte hier ja bereits vergeblich Mitfahrer gesucht. Ansonsten kann ich wie jedes Jahr dieses 24 Stunden Rennen empfehlen:

http://www.radamring.de/de/


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2013)

Morgen! Es gibt nur EIN 24h Rennen!
24h Finale;-) 
geilste Strecke, Mittelmeer, coole gute Organisation

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin!



zuki schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte hier ja bereits vergeblich Mitfahrer gesucht. Ansonsten kann ich wie jedes Jahr dieses 24 Stunden Rennen empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.radamring.de/de/


Wofür? 

Rad am Ring muss ich auch mal machen...



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Es gibt nur EIN 24h Rennen!
> 24h Finale;-)
> geilste Strecke, Mittelmeer, coole gute Organisation
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Hmmm... der Zeitpunkt ist interessant...


----------



## zuki (16. Dezember 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Wofür?
> ...



Nur zu. Ist ja noch etwas hin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Es gibt nur EIN 24h Rennen!
> 24h Finale;-)
> geilste Strecke, Mittelmeer, coole gute Organisation
> k



... und dann auch noch direkt um die Ecke!

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Finale steht auf meiner Liste, lässt sich aber weder mit der sonstigen Saisonplanung vereinen noch kann ich mal eben nach Ligurien fahren.

Moin!


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!

So das is der letzte Montag vor den Ferien


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Jau! Gleich noch kurz aufs Rad und dann die letzten Tage Uni für das Jahr


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich @InoX noch daran erinnern, seine WP-Punkte vom Samstag einzutragen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Gut das du es sagst, hätte jetzt fast gestern die "vom Rennen" vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bei uns ist es wieder relativ warm und trocken .


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Bei uns auch. Rekomende


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2013)

Heute is bei mir auch regeneration angesacht. Hab meinen Regenrationstag von gestern auf heute verschoben..musste ja gestern noch unbedingt im schlamm spielen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich mach die Woche nur noch Volleyball und Kraft. Freitag vielleicht Ski fahren lernen?!

Nach den Feiertagen dann mit GA anfangen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute is bei mir auch regeneration angesacht. Hab meinen Regenrationstag von gestern auf heute verschoben..musste ja gestern noch unbedingt im schlamm spielen




Ich hab mich schon über die Punkte gewundert...so am Reg.-Tag 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich mach die Woche nur noch Volleyball und Kraft. Freitag vielleicht Ski fahren lernen?!
> 
> Nach den Feiertagen dann mit GA anfangen





...habt Ihr Schnee oder geht es in die Halle?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

WiBe denk ich. Ich kann allerdings nicht Ski fahren. Die GoPro kommt also mit


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon über die Punkte gewundert...so am Reg.-Tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich schon so berechenbar?

Hab grad eben mei HR von R2 wiederbekommen. Es war wohl ein lager im Nabenkörper defekt, was dann getauscht wurde. 
Trotzdem läuft die nabe immernoch relativ schwer. Ehrlich gesagt mir zu schwergängig. Nun frage ich mich gerade, ob noch etwas defekt ist, oder ob die Hope Naben generell so stramm laufen

Selbst die Shimano Fm 425 billignabe für 20 in meiner Rolle läuft deutlich besser und die Sun Ringle, bei der anscheinend schon wieder nen lager hops ist auch.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2013)

Mal Einfahren die Nabe. Die hat sicher schleifende Dichtungen und das wird mit der Zeit besser


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke dir für den Tipp
Schleifende dichtung hat sie wirklich. Ich hoffe mal es wird besser...

Eigentlich müsste ich mal so ein Nabeneinfahgerät bauen ich glaub ich bastel da mal was mit nem elekrotmotor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht ist auch nur viel Fett drin.


----------



## zuki (17. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke dir für den Tipp
> Schleifende dichtung hat sie wirklich. Ich hoffe mal es wird besser...
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich mal so ein Nabeneinfahgerät bauen ich glaub ich bastel da mal was mit nem elekrotmotor



Wenn es nach rund rund 100km nicht leichtgängiger wird, dann kann es auch sein, dass die Nabe zu fest "angezogen" wurde. Da hilft es je nach Nabentyp die Verschraubung eine viertel Umdrehung zu lösen.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2013)

meinst du jetzt den schnellspanner oder die achse der nabe?

die nabe hat keine konuslager. dort kann man also nichts einstellen.
und wenn sie sich af grunde eines zu festen schnelspanners nicht richtig reht, dann passt da auch irgendwas nicht.


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn es nach rund rund 100km nicht leichtgängiger wird, dann kann es auch sein, dass die Nabe zu fest "angezogen" wurde. Da hilft es je nach Nabentyp die Verschraubung eine viertel Umdrehung zu lösen.



Wie merke ich eigentlich ob eine neue XT-Nabe zu fest angezogen ist? Meine wurden von Actionsports verbaut und laufen absolut super aber man ließt immer dass die von Haus aus zu fest seien.


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2013)

Mooin



zuki schrieb:


> Wenn es nach rund rund 100km nicht leichtgängiger wird, dann kann es auch sein, dass die Nabe zu fest "angezogen" wurde. Da hilft es je nach Nabentyp die Verschraubung eine viertel Umdrehung zu lösen.



Hope is gesteckt



> Wie merke ich eigentlich ob eine neue XT-Nabe zu fest angezogen ist? Meine wurden von Actionsports verbaut und laufen absolut super aber man ließt immer dass die von Haus aus zu fest seien.



Wenns gut läuft einfach lassen


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ist es bei Euch auch so frühlingshaftes Wetter...


Beim XT-Rad merkt man, wenn man leicht an der Felge/Reifen "rüttelt" mit im Rahmen eingespannter Nabe, ob da etwas Spiel ist....wenn ja, etwas den Konus festziehen. Wenn der Konus zu straff ist, rattert die Nabe und läuft schwer....das merkt man am besten, wenn man die Nabe mit der Hand am Achsstummel festhält und das Rad drehen lässt.


Bei allen Achsen mit Rillenkugellagern darf kein axialer Druck auf die Lager wirken...das kann sein, wenn die Distanzhülsen nicht perfekt passen(zu Kurz). 
Ein schwereres Drehen kann durch die Reibung der Dichtringe entstehen.
....oder durch die Luftverwirbelungen neuer grobstolliger Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2013)

Dann scheint bei meinen Naben alles zu passen.


----------



## zuki (17. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin
> 
> 
> 
> Hope is gesteckt



Alles klar. Bei meinen Naben wurden die Lager+Dichtungen per Verschraubung vorgespannt. Wenn man da etwas zu sehr anzieht, laufen die Teile etwas schwergängig.


----------



## zuki (17. Dezember 2013)

P.S.: Hier am Beispiel der XT Nabe kann man gut sehen was ich meinte.

Zitat: Den Konus von Hand nur ganz leicht anziehen bis die Achse kein seitliches Spiel mehr hat.

http://www.veloagenda.ch/Werkstatt/Freilauf/Freilauf.htm

Aber selbst bei den heute oft verwendeten Industrielagern kann man durch zu starkes Anziehen einen schweren Lauf der Nabe erreicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> P.S.: Hier am Beispiel der XT Nabe kann man gut sehen was ich meinte.
> 
> Zitat: Den Konus von Hand nur ganz leicht anziehen bis die Achse kein seitliches Spiel mehr hat.
> 
> ...


...das darf aber nicht sein , da sind die Naben schlampig gebaut.  Die Distanzhülsen zwischen den Lagern MÜSSEN perfekt passen, wenn nicht sollte man noch passende U-Scheiben verwenden oder passende Hülsen verwenden.


----------



## zuki (17. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...das darf aber nicht sein , da sind die Naben schlampig gebaut.  Die Distanzhülsen zwischen den Lagern MÜSSEN perfekt passen, wenn nicht sollte man noch passende U-Scheiben verwenden oder passende Hülsen verwenden.



Ich hatte die Erfahrung damals zumindest mit meinen Erdmann Naben gemacht. Ok. Sind jetzt nicht so die Highend-Produkte.


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute mal wieder etwas gebastelt. Wenn das klappen sollte mache ich mich vielleicht nochmal dran und probiere es noch etwas besser. Zum Testen, ob mir 1 x 10 taugt, reicht es hoffentlich.

Das Gewicht ist schon mal super, denke ich.







Außerdem werde ich erstmal nicht im Wiegetritt anfahren falls es doch zu ungewolltem Kettenverlust kommen sollte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2013)

Rustikal, aber interessant 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sie funktioniert dann geh ich da nochmal mit der Bohrmaschine und dem Dremel ran.

Die Schelle ist eine BBB für Anlötumwerfer die ich noch bearbeitet habe.


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn es stabil genug ist und die kette es net unter belastung wegdrückt sollte das funktionieren


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2013)

Denke eigentlich dass es halten sollte. Man braucht mit der Hand schon ziemlich viel Kraft um es zu verbiegen. und verdrehen tut sich da nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2013)

Lass es doch eloxieren, dalls es funzt


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2013)

ja aber erstmal testen.

Hat jetzt ziemlich genau 270 Gramm gespart.


----------



## F4B1 (17. Dezember 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Erfahrung damals zumindest mit meinen Erdmann Naben gemacht. Ok. Sind jetzt nicht so die Highend-Produkte.


Deore und sogar Alivio Naben sind auch keine Highend Produkte. Im Neuzustand einmal Fett rein und vernünftig einstellen, dann laufen die auch 10-15.000km bis man wieder was machen muss.
Nachteile sind dort lediglich die schlechteren Dichtungen und die nicht ganz so gut verarbeiteten Lager. Letzteres führt aber auch nur dazu, dass das Einstellen ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert. Ersteres halt dazu, dass man im Extremfall einmal pro Saison warten muss.

Was ich damit sagen will: Produkte, die nicht richtig funktionieren, sind Neuschrott.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe heute mal wieder etwas gebastelt. Wenn das klappen sollte mache ich mich vielleicht nochmal dran und probiere es noch etwas besser. Zum Testen, ob mir 1 x 10 taugt, reicht es hoffentlich.
> 
> Das Gewicht ist schon mal super, denke ich.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte dir gerade eine Nachricht schreiben, wie das mit dem Bauen gemeint war. Sehr interessant. 38er Blatt oder wie?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2013)

Morgen! ... noch immer die Seuche am Arsch :/


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2013)

Moin Sascha und Rest!

Irgendwie hat sich das doch eh so entwickelt das mittlerweile unter zwei Wochen nix geht, wenn man einmal die Seuche hat.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern abend bin ich gegen halb 9 noch einmal auf den Crosser gestiegen und eine Feierabendrunde gefahren. Unglaublich, wie mild es war. Unterwegs zeigte ein stationäres Thermometer 6 °C an. Unterwegs habe ich dann noch zwei Hasen und einen Fuchs gesehen - davon allerdings kein Exemplar im Wald, sondern alle im Tiergarten...

Und heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich einen Radfahrer gesehen, der wieder einmal zeigte, wieso diese Spezies keinen guten Ruf genießt. Szenario: 4-spurige Straße, 2 Spuren geradeaus, 2 Linksabbiegerspuren. Der Radfahrer steht auf der linken Geradeausspur, es wird für diese und die Spur rechts davon grün und er fährt nicht. Ein Auto hupt ihn an und er winkt dem Fahrer großkotzig zu, als dieser sich vorbeizwängt. Da frage ich mich, warum er sich nicht auf die Linksabbiegerspur oder, was am einfachsten wäre, auf den Fahrradstreifen gestellt hat. Da ging mir fast der Hut hoch. Ach ja, war jemand, der mit dem MTB und Radklamotten durch die Stadt zur Arbeit zu fahren schien.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits .
Sascha, sieh zu das Du bist nächste Woche wieder fit bis und der Weihnachtsmann nicht verkratzt klingt .
Wie ist Dein Radeinstellen gelaufen?








> Und heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich einen Radfahrer gesehen, der wieder einmal zeigte, wieso diese Spezies keinen guten Ruf genießt. Szenario: 4-spurige Straße, 2 Spuren geradeaus, 2 Linksabbiegerspuren. Der Radfahrer steht auf der linken Geradeausspur, es wird für diese und die Spur rechts davon grün und er fährt nicht. Ein Auto hupt ihn an und er winkt dem Fahrer großkotzig zu, als dieser sich vorbeizwängt. Da frage ich mich, warum er sich nicht auf die Linksabbiegerspur oder, was am einfachsten wäre, auf den Fahrradstreifen gestellt hat. Da ging mir fast der Hut hoch. Ach ja, war jemand, der mit dem MTB und Radklamotten durch die Stadt zur Arbeit zu fahren schien.


...und was lernst Du aus der Geschichte....es werden nicht weniger Idioten....manchmal muss man solche Leute auch körperlich erziehen
 ...mit meiner Rostlaube hätte ich den Radler auch zur Seite schieben können


----------



## zuki (18. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist schon mal super, denke ich.



Moin, das Winkeleisen verträgt aber als Gewichtstuning noch einige Bohrlöcher. Da geht noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

wuhahahahaaa, wie siehts denn hier aus??? 



Jetzt gibts in den Threats Werbung???? Ich geh gleich ganz kaputt hier.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2013)

Iwe komisch aber die neuerungen lesen sich gar net schlecht


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

Ausgeblendete Bilder in Zitaten finde ich super. Das macht Galerien wieder brauchbar.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich raffe hier gerade mal nix. Sieht schxxxx aus, das neue Design...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ein Teil meines morgendlichen Beitrages.....der ist leider nicht mehr durchgegangen 
...da stand, das es GTA-Fahrer leichter auf unseren Straßen haben...oder so ähnlich 



...bezogen auf das Chaos auf unseren Straßen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2013)

@Philipp, das Thema meinte ich vorhin 
	
	



```
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alptraum-reifenmontage-29zoll.529302/
```


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bemühe mich. 
Bike fitting war noch nicht, das Auto vom fitter verreckt ist...
Jetzt wird erstmal die Wii u in Betrieb genommen

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bike fitting war noch nicht, das Auto vom fitter verreckt ist...



Hallo Meister Yoda.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2013)

True story!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2013)

Aaaaaah!!!liken im ibc!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

Muhaha.

Gran Turismo 6 updatet schon wieder 1,2 Gb... Gut dass die Festplatte der PS3 noch etwas Platz hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2013)

Alles total wirr hier. 

Na immerhin hab ich noch ein Ersatzdate für das ausgefallene gestern Abend bekommen


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube es wird jetzt deutlich weniger geschrieben werden, weil nur noch geliked wird.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @Philipp, das Thema meinte ich vorhin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aso stimmt das Thema kenn ich... Hatte aber mit den BOR noch nie Probs...bin mal gespannt wie es mit den WTB wird, die grad aufm Wech sind...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2013)

Was mir hier fehlt ist die Fototaste zu den Userfotos, oder habt Ihr was entdeckt?


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2013)

Jungs so macht's echt null spaß hier... man man man so was von...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)

schei$e, wenn jetzt alle trainieren gehen weil sie es hier nicht mehr aushalten, dann bin ich ja bei den nächsten marathon nur noch im letzten viertel zu finden.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> schei$e, wenn jetzt alles trainieren gehen weil sie es hier nicht mehr aushalten, dann bin ich ja bei den nächsten marathon nur noch im letzten viertel zu finden.


jep das könnte dir schon passieren...

Hast schon was neues in Sachen rahmen bekommen Kai...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi hi

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2013)

Grrrrr...Rennrad...och nöööö


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)

ja, fürs gelände.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2013)

Deiner?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)

ja.


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was mir hier fehlt ist die Fototaste zu den Userfotos, oder habt Ihr was entdeckt?



Klick mal auf das Benutzerbild. Da hast du dann unten im schwarzen Fenster deine Fototaste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> schei$e, wenn jetzt alle trainieren gehen weil sie es hier nicht mehr aushalten, dann bin ich ja bei den nächsten marathon nur noch im letzten viertel zu finden.



Geht mir auch so....
Schaffe es arbeitstechnisch kaum auf´s Rad. 

----------------------------------------


Was ist ein *Permalink*?? Erscheint beim Klick auf die Beitragsnummer.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2013)

Ach jez kommen ja erstmal die Feiertage. Fahre wegen Uni im mom auch fast immer Rolle-.-


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was ist ein *Permalink*?? Erscheint beim Klick auf die Beitragsnummer.



das ist der link zu genau diesem beitrag.
es wird dann auch nur der beitrag angezeigt, wenn man dem link folgt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


>



Was´n das für eine Kurbel?  - CX50?
Und welche Bremsen sind verbaut?
MTB Schaltwerk? Ich will 10fach mit 9fach MTB-SW fahren ; mit 11.36.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist der link zu genau diesem beitrag.
> es wird dann auch nur der beitrag angezeigt, wenn man dem link folgt.



Das ging vorhin iwi nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)

mensch marco, musst du lesen beschreibung unter dem bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2013)

Serienausstattung
bis auf:
- LRS: Mavic Crossride getauscht gegen Acros .54/.74 / ZTR Crest / CX-Ray
- Sattelstütze: Canyon VCLS 2.0 getauscht gegen Ritchey WCS
- Sattel: Ergon SM30 getauscht gegen Fizik Tundra 2
- Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 44 in 100 mm getauscht gegen Syntace F119 in 90 mm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

Okay..., das 105er kann also auch 32er Kassetten!? Hm,...vielleicht auch eine Option.

Ich werde das Kinesis auch nicht übertrieben nobel aufbauen.  P/L der Teile müssen stimmen.

@all
Hat noch jemand ein *9 fach* Shadow XT oder XTR - Schaltwerk?


----------



## F4B1 (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Okay..., das 105er kann also auch 32er Kassetten!? Hm,...vielleicht auch eine Option.


Offiziell eigentlich nicht, nur 30. Muss ja aber nicht heißen, dass es nicht trotzdem funktioniert. Dennoch würde ich bzw, habe ich an meinen Crosser ein kurzes SLX Shadow montiert. Schaltet knackiger und auf das Lasso kann ich gut verzichten.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs
Ich halt eben nicht gerne rennrad und erst recht nicht crosser...da schraub ich mir lieber nen maxxis beaver in 2,0 auf die felgen crosse damit im wald herum... so wie es hermida macht...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Offiziell eigentlich nicht, nur 30. Muss ja aber nicht heißen, dass es nicht trotzdem funktioniert. Dennoch würde ich bzw, habe ich an meinen Crosser ein kurzes SLX Shadow montiert. Schaltet knackiger und auf das Lasso kann ich gut verzichten.



Ich vermute 10fach STI mit 9fach Schaltwerk, oder?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Dezember 2013)

Moin!



			
				InoX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wird jetzt deutlich weniger geschrieben werden, weil nur noch geliked wird.


Like!

@ ibc Update: Von mir aus hätte es gerne so bleiben können, wie es war.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Und Marcel? wie war dein Date?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit!

Ich muss erstmal aufs neue Forumsdesign klarkommen.
Ach ja, ich habe heute Abend radtechnisch einen sehr wichtigen Termin. Ich sage nur: der Trend geht zum Drittrad


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Drittrad müsste ich auch mal wieder anstreben aber das wird bei mir erst nach dem Studium was. Das Fusion könnte ich mir als Speedbike super vorstellen. Pacenachbau rein, 2,0er Semislicks und 1x10. Das wäre ein super Arbeitswegshuttle.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2013)

Während meines Studiums habe ich auch Zweit- und Drittrad verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Dezember 2013)

moin,

welche Richtung gehts beim drittbike lupus????


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2013)

Dünnere (nicht dünnwandigere) Rohre und etwas größere Räder. Allgemein etwas moderner als bisher. Mehr kann und will ich noch nicht verraten. Wenn die Planungen soweit sind, gibt es natürlich ein Aufbauthema.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Dezember 2013)

Jo, was wird's als Drittbike?


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

klingt ja spannend.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Jo, was wird's als Drittbike?


Hast du gelesen was er schrob?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nix mehr mit Routine im Forum...aber das wird schon wieder , es gibt viele neue/andere Funktionen.

Drittbike...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

moin zusammen!



InoX schrieb:


> Und Marcel? wie war dein Date?



der sitzt bestimmt gerade beim frühstück.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

wahrscheinlich.


----------



## F4B1 (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich vermute 10fach STI mit 9fach Schaltwerk, oder?


Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Und Marcel? wie war dein Date?



Freitag erst... *grml*
Wobei sie schon ein wenig verklatscht ist. Hab mich gestern noch mit ihr über die 11 (Raum?)-Dimensionen und Stringtheorie unterhalten 

Ruhewoche nervt - allerdings gehe ich wohl mit Philipp am WE biken, das gibt wieder was.
Falls wir mal ein zweier Team gründen sollten müsste das wohl "Murphy's - Law Racing Team" oder "Chaos-Racing-Team" heißen!

@ Christian: Das wird genau beobachtet, wenn es das ist was ich denke. Genug Rad kann man sowieso nicht haben


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Freitag erst... *grml*
> Wobei sie schon ein wenig verklatscht ist. Hab mich gestern noch mit ihr über die 11 (Raum?)-Dimensionen und Stringtheorie unterhalten
> 
> Ruhewoche nervt - allerdings gehe ich wohl mit Philipp am WE biken, das gibt wieder was.
> ...


veklatscht is immer am besten die verrückten sind immer am interessantesten Normal is doch langweilig Wer will schon ne Tussi die im Winter mit diesen komischen boots+Schal und nem Starbuckskaffee in der Hand rumläuft, während sie von nem Opel Adam oder nem Mini Träumt... is doch langweilig(trifft leider auf den großteil der weibchen in meiner Uni zu)

Mal guggn was ich dann an Trails auspacke gibt noch sehr viel was du net kennst. Kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch nen paar mehr leute mit, wenns denen grad passt


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2013)

Marcel, du denkst richtig. Sollte also beobachtet werden 

Über die letzten Woche musste ich mich hier im Büro immer über die schlappe Brühe aufregen, die sich Kaffee nennt (leicht bräunliches Wasser, das nach Zugabe von Milch wie Wasser mit Milch geschmeckt hat, kam aus der Kanne). Heute war ich rechtzeitig da, um selbst einen "anzusetzen". Als das Pulver im Filter war, kam gleich der erste an und fragte, wie viel das sei (da ganz schön viel). Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich mir 'ne eigene French Press mitnehmen...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Marcel, du denkst richtig. Sollte also beobachtet werden
> 
> Über die letzten Woche musste ich mich hier im Büro immer über die schlappe Brühe aufregen, die sich Kaffee nennt (leicht bräunliches Wasser, das nach Zugabe von Milch wie Wasser mit Milch geschmeckt hat, kam aus der Kanne). Heute war ich rechtzeitig da, um selbst einen "anzusetzen". Als das Pulver im Filter war, kam gleich der erste an und fragte, wie viel das sei (da ganz schön viel). Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich mir 'ne eigene French Press mitnehmen...



Nur Weicheier auf der Arbeit?! 
Hättest mal den Blick meines Mitbewohner sehen müssen als er das erste Mal Kaffee aus dem Automaten getrunken hat. Der konnte dann die sprichwörtlichen Geräusche sehen 


Vorallendingen bin ich dann hoffentlich nicht schon nach 10min auf dem ersten Trail im Arshc


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nur Weicheier auf der Arbeit?!
> Hättest mal den Blick meines Mitbewohner sehen müssen als er das erste Mal Kaffee aus dem Automaten getrunken hat. Der konnte dann die sprichwörtlichen Geräusche sehen
> 
> 
> Vorallendingen bin ich dann hoffentlich nicht schon nach 10min auf dem ersten Trail im Arshc










Marcel geht doch eh immer die ersten 7km bergab


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

Jep & Jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

aaarg... das neue forum ist ja ganz bitter! gott sei dank hab ich tapatalk auf dem tablet!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> veklatscht is immer am besten die verrückten sind immer am interessantesten Normal is doch langweilig Wer will schon ne Tussi die im Winter mit diesen komischen boots*** + Schal und nem Starbuckskaffee in der Hand rumläuft, während sie von nem Opel Adam oder nem Mini Träumt... is doch langweilig(trifft leider auf den großteil der weibchen in meiner Uni zu)




Jetzt wird´s spannend! Wie sollte SIE denn sonst sein, Philipp? Ich, 35 Jahre, habe da nicht mehr soo die Ahnung von.
Los, erzähl schon!!   


*** stimmt, Overknees oder Heels sind da schon besser...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

@Sascha

Du bist doch so´n  Binärzahlenjongleur. Mach das Layout mal wieder breiter....


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird´s spannend! Wie sollte SIE denn sonst sein, Philipp? Ich, 35 Jahre, habe da nicht mehr soo die Ahnung von.
> Los, erzähl schon!!
> 
> 
> *** stimmt, Overknees oder Heels sind da schon besser...




Ich hab ihr schon gesagt, dass diese "Ugg Boots" abgrundtief hässlich sind...  
Faible für Apple Produkte - naja Mann kann wohl nicht alles haben, ist hier an der TU sowieso nicht so einfach


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird´s spannend! Wie sollte SIE denn sonst sein, Philipp? Ich, 35 Jahre, habe da nicht mehr soo die Ahnung von.
> Los, erzähl schon!!
> 
> 
> *** stimmt, Overknees oder Heels sind da schon besser...


Mit den Schuhen haste schon Recht Rest kannste dir denken oder?Mag halt nur diese Mainstream tussis net Hauptsache interessant und oder bekloppt und wenn sie jede SMS mit ner Postkarte beantwortet isses mir auch recht


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ihr schon gesagt, dass diese "Ugg Boots" abgrundtief hässlich sind...
> Faible für Apple Produkte - naja Mann kann wohl nicht alles haben, ist hier an der TU sowieso nicht so einfach


Der mann versteht mich jez weiß ich auch endlich wie diese Hässlichkeiten heißen
Was auch  gar net geht sind Tunnel finde ich:kotz:


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

Musste das auch grad erst googlen. Meiner letzten Freundin habe ich verboten sowas zu kaufen 

Ugg Boots kommt doch von ugly oder? 

Schon mal Bilder gesehen, wie das aussieht wenn da kein Tunnel mehr drin ist? :X


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

da kannste dich dann mit dem finger einhaken, wenn du sie ....


ach nee ...


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Musste die ugly botten auch erstmal googlen.;9

Mich hat gerade irgendsone tante angerufen dass ich 2 Reisen und Bargeld gewonnen habe und sie gratuliere mir ganz herzlich. Habe dann geantwortet, dass mich das doch etwas verwundere, da ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und weder für Reisen noch für Bargeld Zeit hätte. Da hat sie aufgelegt... komisch... Macht die die Reisen jetzt selber?



Edit: hier kann man ja jetzt Sachen gewinnen...


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Die Breite des Forums könnt ihr in einem gewissen Rahmen auch über STRG und Scrollen anpassen. Irgendwann wird dann nur die SChriftgröße größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

ach quatsch, die lösung liegt hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/layo...m-ueber-tampermonkey-bzw-greasemonkey.672192/


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Musste das auch grad erst googlen. Meiner letzten Freundin habe ich verboten sowas zu kaufen
> 
> Ugg Boots kommt doch von ugly oder?
> 
> Schon mal Bilder gesehen, wie das aussieht wenn da kein Tunnel mehr drin ist? :X


Leider keine Bilder sondern gestern zufällig live und in farbe



> Mich hat gerade irgendsone tante angerufen dass ich 2 Reisen und Bargeld gewonnen habe und sie gratuliere mir ganz herzlich. Habe dann geantwortet, dass mich das doch etwas verwundere, da ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und weder für Reisen noch für Bargeld Zeit hätte. Da hat sie aufgelegt... komisch... Macht die die Reisen jetzt selber?



 Wahrscheinlich


Hab eben ne mail bekommen morgen fällt bei mir noch ne Veranstaltung aus und  schab früher frei


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

cool, ich habe nun wieder 100% breite.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich versteh in sachen Codes usw grad gar nix. Kann jemand das mal für mich übersetzen, wie ich an die volle breite komme?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

ich verstehe da auch nichts.

greasemonkey installieren, neues script erstellen und den inhalt aus dem link oben einfügen. 
das wars auch schon.

habs aber wieder deaktiviert, weil sich die seite erst beim öffnen anpasst. 
wird also kurz schmal angezeigt und dann maximiert.
ist noch nicht optimal.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke dir 

Dann warte ich noch bis es was vernünfitges gibt...evtl wird das Forum ja an sich auch angepasst.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir ist der Bildschirm wieder voll ausgefüllt. Habe nix gemacht....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hat von euch noch jemand ein 9fach XT oder XTR shadow rumfliegen???


EDIT: Hatte ich das hier schon gefragt? - Glaube ja...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi hi,...
Bei und an der Informatik war es auch schlimm. Doof nur: die einzigen Male wo ich "raus" kam war Mathe und Physik.... Auch net besser...

Das neue interface muss ich echt mal genau anschauen,... So schlecht wie es mit zuerst vorkam kann es ner sein! Diese hatten sie ja nicht genommen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2013)

So meine Veranstaltung geht seit 12:15 und jetzt hat die Dozentin es geschafft mit Hilfe von gleich zwei anderen den beamer an zu bekommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat von euch noch jemand ein 9fach XT oder XTR shadow rumfliegen???
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hatte ich das hier schon gefragt? - Glaube ja...



 hattest Du, habe aber nicht drauf geantwortet weil ich keins übrig habe...brauche ich alle noch selber 

...übrigens teste ich am Crosser gerade ein 34er Blatt auf 11/28....ist auf längeren Anstiegen ausreichend. So brauch ich nicht 3 Kassetten tauschen und der Zahnkranz ist bei Bedarf auch schnell ohne Demontage der Kurbel gewechselt.


Habt Ihr schon gemerkt?...die Entwürfe werden zwischengespeichert


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2013)

Vermutlich nicht nur *zwischen*gespeichert...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

kurze frage an die, bei denen ich in der freundesliste bin:

guckt mal bitte in eurem newsfeed ob dort meine beiträge angezeigt werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte heute früh mit einem Beitrag angefangen und den dann verworfen ohne zu antworten......und genau der Text stand bei meiner letzten Antwort oben dran


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

im bikemarkt gibts übrigends gerade eine ps4.
die suchte doch noch wer!?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ndle-2-controller-kamera-spiel-sofort-neu-ovp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2013)

Veikko wollte so einen Apparat.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

hiermit funktioniert die breitenanpassung super.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-news-de-forum-reloaded.672023/page-34#post-11591212


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Kai - ich. Aber nicht für DAS Geld. Die gehen mittlerweile selbst in der Bucht für "nur" noch knapp über 500 raus aber mein Kind sagt dass er da lieber noch wartet, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Vernünftiges Kind! 
Ach ja, Mahlzeit Männer und Marco!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Veikko wollte so einen Apparat.



Der hat sich seit dem neuen Design hier nicht mehr gemeldet. Da klemmt´s bestimmt noch bei der Anmeldung... 


...oder er besorgt sich gerade Eine.









EDIT:  UPS, jetzt ist er doch hier.

Hallo Veikko!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, Kai - ich. Aber nicht für DAS Geld. Die gehen mittlerweile selbst in der Bucht für "nur" noch knapp über 500 raus aber mein Kind sagt dass er da lieber noch wartet, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Vernünftiges Kind!
> *Ach ja, Mahlzeit Männer und Marco!*



Sei gegrüßt, großer Häuptling!


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Nö, habe zurzeit nur bissel Stress mit der Mieterin, geht jetzt über Anwälte, und evtl. nem Job wo ich heute nen Probearbeitstag hatte. Was es fürn Quatsch gibt - Probearbeit! 
Und das neue Design ist wirklich scheisze aber wenigstens füllt es jetzt wieder den Bildschirm aus.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Oh, der "dislike" Button ist weg und offgetopict darf auch nicht mehr werden...

Ist dann auch mein erhaltener "Dislike" weg?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Probearbeitstag gibt´s doch oft. Finde ich auch gut. Hoffe es wird was daraus, Veikko!!!!!!!!!



-----------------------------------





*Mal eine Frage in die Runde:*
*Habe mit Jens´Frau, Nina, endlich mal telefoniert und dort herrscht ein kleines Tohuwabohu.*
*- Welche Räder waren Jens? Welche Räder stehen wo? Und so weiter....*
*Von Mavic kam ein eingeschicktes 26" SLR-Laufrad mit weißer Nabe zurück  -  Garantie abgelehnt und ein KV von 350 €.*

*Weiß jemand was mit dem LR war? Vielleicht gabe es ja PNs darüber. Optisch scheint man nichts zu sehen, nur eine Speiche ist wohl irgendwie markiert. Freilauf ist i.O.*

*Danke für die Hilfe!! *


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Dezember 2013)

moin Männer ....epic paßt nun langsam, schöne gabel marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin Männer ....epic paßt nun langsam, schöne gabel marci



Wtf ist marci ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Dezember 2013)

ups.....Marcel ist mir auch so ein kleiner Frauen- Dater


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Was mit Jens Rädern ist habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Kann mir schwer vorstellen dass man da als unbeteiligter durchsieht. Leider kann ich da nicht helfen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Nö, habe zurzeit nur bissel Stress mit der Mieterin, geht jetzt über Anwälte, und evtl. nem Job wo ich heute nen Probearbeitstag hatte. Was es fürn Quatsch gibt - Probearbeit!
> Und das neue Design ist wirklich scheisze aber wenigstens füllt es jetzt wieder den Bildschirm aus.


... Mist, bist Du versichert...streiten ist immer doof, kostet unter Umständen noch mehr Geld 


Probearbeiten....klingt doch gut....und haste ein gutes Gefühl?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht nackt duschen, MaiG !


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Was mit Jens Rädern ist habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Kann mir schwer vorstellen dass man da als unbeteiligter durchsieht. Leider kann ich da nicht helfen.


...auf was beziehst Du das?....wem müssen wir helfen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

ich hab noch immern ur halbe breite :/


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ... Mist, bist Du versichert...streiten ist immer doof, kostet unter Umständen noch mehr Geld
> Probearbeiten....klingt doch gut....und haste ein gutes Gefühl?



Nö, bin nicht versichert sollte aber nicht viel kosten da eigentlich alles klar ist. Die Alte hat nur nen Schaden! 

Naja, nach 1,5 Jahren krank weiß ich mein Gefühl nicht einzuschätzen aber ich denke schon dass alles gut gelaufen ist. Letztendlich geht es dabei ja eh nur darum festzustellen wie der Mensch ist der sich da bewirbt. Und da ich ja ohne Fehl und Tadel bin....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

@Jens III

Hier:


*Mal eine Frage in die Runde:*
*Habe mit Jens´Frau, Nina, endlich mal telefoniert und dort herrscht ein kleines Tohuwabohu.*
*- Welche Räder waren Jens? Welche Räder stehen wo? Und so weiter....*
*Von Mavic kam ein eingeschicktes 26" SLR-Laufrad mit weißer Nabe zurück  -  Garantie abgelehnt und ein KV von 350 €.*

*Weiß jemand was mit dem LR war? Vielleicht gabe es ja PNs darüber. Optisch scheint man nichts zu sehen, nur eine Speiche ist wohl irgendwie markiert. Freilauf ist i.O.*

*Danke für die Hilfe!! *


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Probearbeitstag gibt´s doch oft. Finde ich auch gut. Hoffe es wird was daraus, Veikko!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darauf war mein Post bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich hab noch immern ur halbe breite :/



Da kannste dir immerhin rechts und links mit dem Edding Notitzen auf den Bildschirm machen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2013)

@marco, hattest Du das gelesen? 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> hattest Du, habe aber nicht drauf geantwortet weil ich keins übrig habe...brauche ich alle noch selber
> 
> ...übrigens teste ich am Crosser gerade ein 34er Blatt auf 11/28....ist auf längeren Anstiegen ausreichend. So brauch ich nicht 3 Kassetten tauschen und der Zahnkranz ist bei Bedarf auch schnell ohne Demontage der Kurbel gewechselt





> *Mal eine Frage in die Runde:*
> *Habe mit Jens´Frau, Nina, endlich mal telefoniert und dort herrscht ein kleines Tohuwabohu.*
> *- Welche Räder waren Jens? Welche Räder stehen wo? Und so weiter....*
> *Von Mavic kam ein eingeschicktes 26" SLR-Laufrad mit weißer Nabe zurück - Garantie abgelehnt und ein KV von 350 €.*
> ...



Da habe ich leider auch keinen Durchblick .....da kannst Du nur mal bei beim Mavic-Service anrufen und fragen was der Mangel war.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte würde ich ihr diese Sorge auch abnehmen aber ich kann leider keinen entsprechenden Preis für einen SLR zahlen.


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Eben kam der Anruf von Saturn dass wir die bestellte PS 4 abholen können. Mein Kind ist gerettet!!! 
Da ich heute aber keinen Bock mehr habe sagte ich ihm dass wir sie ab morgen abholen können. 
Ich bin sooo clever!


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

ja ja... ohne Fehl und Tadel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

gz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Eben war MannMobilia XXL da. Die Ledercouch ist gekommen. Fettes Teil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

Pornolandschaft oder Rentner Sofa?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Entscheide selbst Sascha!






Aber besser als zuvor.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

ihhhhh pinkes Leder!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> kurze frage an die, bei denen ich in der freundesliste bin:
> 
> guckt mal bitte in eurem newsfeed ob dort meine beiträge angezeigt werden.



und?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ihhhhh pinkes Leder!


genopptes pinkes leder!


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Das ist Noppenfroschleder!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

@ marco
du brauchst deinen froschgrünen crosser nicht mehr aufbauen,
denn du kannst ihn im bikemarkt schon aufgebaut kaufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/293932-krabo-handmade-rennrad-krabo


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

@k_star: noch sehe ich nichts von dir aber ich folge dir auch erst seit einer Minute.


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde meine Freundesliste gar nicht mehr. Ist die weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

hiiiilffeeeee, ich werde verfolgt.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Du stehst nicht drin.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

ok, danke.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> @ marco
> du brauchst deinen froschgrünen crosser nicht mehr aufbauen,
> denn du kannst ihn im bikemarkt schon aufgebaut kaufen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/293932-krabo-handmade-rennrad-krabo



Der sieht ja schei$$e aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, pinkes LÄdder! 
Ich Spat*z*-Vögel. 

Ne, das sollte sie sein (Googlebild), nur die Schenkel spiegelverkehrt (geht nur um die Couch, nicht um den Rest!). Orig. Bilder kommen, sobald Ordnung herrscht...
Hier wird gerade der W-Baum gleich mit aufgebaut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt erst? Unserer steht seit vorletztem Montag;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du mich, Sascha?


----------



## F4B1 (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der sieht ja schei$$e aus.


Und hauptsächlich ist es der Aufbau. Ohne Schutzbleche, mit schwarzer Kurbel, Hochprofilfelgen und voralldingen ohne Federsattelstütze (seh ich doch richtig, oder?), wär der Crosser durchaus hübsch. Längerer Vorbau würde, rein optisch, auch nicht schaden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich, Sascha?


Jawohl!;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jawohl!;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



An mir hat´s nicht gelegen. 11 Wochen Wartezeit. Wenn sie nicht vor Xmas gekommen wäre, hätte ich den Herr Schillig persönlich angeschrieben!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

schickes sofa!

aber eine eckgarnitur werde ich mir nie wieder kaufen.
willste mal umstellen, hat man in den meisten fällen pech.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> @ marco
> du brauchst deinen froschgrünen crosser nicht mehr aufbauen,
> denn du kannst ihn im bikemarkt schon aufgebaut kaufen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/293932-krabo-handmade-rennrad-krabo




Fast:




(Nochmal von Nicos´ Crosser geliehen. Danke)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> schickes sofa!
> 
> aber eine eckgarnitur werde ich mir nie wieder kaufen.
> willste mal umstellen, hat man in den meisten fällen pech.




Denke die wird dort an Ort und Stelle sterben. Umstellen is´ nicht. Höchstens neu mauern.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

ich habe mir heute ein neues multifunktionsgerät (drucken/scannen/faxen) hekauft.
schei§e, das ding hat mehr funktionen als mein handy.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Okaaay..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute ein neues multifunktionsgerät (drucken/scannen/faxen) hekauft.
> schei§e, das ding hat mehr funktionen als mein handy.



Das kenne ich. Meiner ist schon zwei Jahre alt und wir entdecken jetzt Sachen die unsere Handy zu der Zeit gar nicht unterstütz haben. Das ist total lässig wenn man auf dem Sofa sitzen kann und Fotos vom Handy druckt und ähnliches.


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute ein neues multifunktions*gerät *(drucken/scannen/faxen) hekauft.
> schei§e, das ding hat mehr funktionen als mein handy.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2013)

mit den gerät geht alles leichter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

Krank heißt essen!





Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Schaut gut aus! Salat geht immer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2013)

Schaut sich gut aus! Geht auch immer

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (19. Dezember 2013)

Hat der Marci eigentlich mein Posti mit die Lagerli bekommen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung, bin grad in Doofmund.

Habe heute ein neues Radio als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Mutter gekauft (da neue Küche in weißem Lack).
Das Radio ist logischerweise auch in weißem glänzenden Lack, beim auspacken und testen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass man mir das Ding in babyblau verkauft hat -.-


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

Deine Mutter wird sich freuen, wenn morgen die Monteure kommen und die Küche abbauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

hättest du mal nachgeschaut.

Gibt es eigentlich mal wieder ein richtiges Leichtbauthema in dem Teile auch bearbeitet werden und nicht nur fertige teile verbaut werden?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2013)

Gut das ich überhaupt nachgeschaut habe und nicht blind verpackt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> hättest du mal nachgeschaut.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich mal wieder ein richtiges Leichtbauthema in dem Teile auch bearbeitet werden und nicht nur fertige teile verbaut werden?



Die scheinen total ausgestorben.
Aber die Bike schreibt ja auch "Leichtbau ist vorbei"...   
Tzzzz...


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mal wieder ein richtiges Leichtbauthema in dem Teile auch bearbeitet werden und nicht nur fertige teile verbaut werden?



Das Thema " Leichtbau ist toll" wurde durch das Thema "Teuer kaufen ist toller" ersetzt!


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die scheinen total ausgestorben.
> *Aber die Bike schreibt ja auch... *"Leichtbau ist vorbei"...
> Tzzzz...



*... das man mit 26" nicht mehr fahren kann.
*


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2013)

joa, schade eigentlich...


----------



## InoX (20. Dezember 2013)

Habe was gefunden das mir gefällt.

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23234


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hast du gelesen was er schrob?


Nö.

P.S.: Das Schreiben sowie Zitieren funzt leider nicht gut


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Moooin Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
...was nützt ein leichtes Rad, wenn der Fahrer zu "FETT" und zu faul zum trainieren ist...an mir wär Gewichttuning vielversprechend und unterm Strich effektiver als ein paar Gramm an Teilen zu sparen....aber ich bin auf gutem Weg...ich werde im Moment nicht schwerer


----------



## InoX (20. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leut.

Das alte Thema: ich möchte nicht abnehmen.180 cm / 69 kg 

Außerdem habe ich Spaß am Basteln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Leut.
> 
> Das alte Thema: ich möchte nicht abnehmen.180 cm / 69 kg
> 
> Außerdem habe ich Spaß am Basteln.



Ich bin für beides, aber mehr als 3kg darf ich nicht, sonst geht es an die Substanz...





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch immer für Leichtbau, aber nur wenns haltbar ist und gut funktioniert.

Haben überigens seit einigen Tagen ne körperfettwaage zu Hause stehen. Zwar sind die nicht übermäßig genau, aber es lassen sich ziemlich gut Trends ablesen. Nen bissl fett möchte ich auch gerne noch loswerden. Liege im mom bei ca11% kfa bei 185 und 75kg. Mal sehen ob  dauerhaft auf einstellig drin is.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mit den kleinen Krafteinheiten seit Anfang des Jahres ca. 3kg zugenommen. Von ~61kg bei 178cm zu 64kg.
Die Waage sagte bei mir mal was von 6%.


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Alter 6% sind ja schon fast Bodybuilder auf Wettkampfniveau:O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (20. Dezember 2013)

moin!
bodybuilder liegen eher so bei 3% in WK form. die können dann aber auch nichts mehr.. 
6% sind schon sehr gut, aber für männer durchaus übers ganze jahr haltbar 
meine letzte messung ist schon etwas her, damals warens 8% 
jetzt etwa 2-3kg zugenommen.. für die wasserlage im schwimmen


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

HAb ja auch geschrieben "fast"...klar hinter der Bühne brechen die zusamm


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2013)

Man, seid Ihr Alle gut in Form ,da lohnt sich Leichtbau am Bike wirklich.
Ich mit 1.82 und um die 80kg mit leichtem Bauchansatz werde da ein bisschen neidisch.


----------



## BENDERR (20. Dezember 2013)

kommt man in dem neuen forum eigentlich auch noch irgendwie in die interessengemeinschaft rein?
oder gibts die jetzt nicht mehr!? :O


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kommt man in dem neuen forum eigentlich auch noch irgendwie in die interessengemeinschaft rein?
> oder gibts die jetzt nicht mehr!? :O



Hab auch gesucht
Gannz unten im Forenbereich steht interessengemeinschaften. Dann auf Sonstige klicken und unsere halt suchen. Draufklicken und dann Forum abbonieren


----------



## xmaxle (20. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mal wieder ein richtiges Leichtbauthema in dem Teile auch bearbeitet werden und nicht nur fertige teile verbaut werden?



Evtl sind dir ein paar Freds mehr im LB forum entgangen ? ^^


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2013)

im eigenen profil auf gruppen gehen.
dann braucht man die igs nicht erst suchen um sie zu abonieren.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Alter 6% sind ja schon fast Bodybuilder auf Wettkampfniveau:O



Naja ist auch nur eine Waage die nach Größe, Alter, Geschlecht und Masse bestimmt. Das dürfte nicht so ganz genau sein. Die Richtung kann aber grob stimmen 

Wollte grade beim großen S das Radio umtauschen - ausverkauft und kommt auch nimmer rein. Selbst den Aussteller hätten sie verkauft (der war allerdings gestern schon kaputt, Poti abgebrochen). Dreckige Lügner!
Jetzt muss ich morgen mal zum S in S, glücklicherweise geht der Umtausch bis 12.01.14. Hab also noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit Männer!

Ebene vom Saturn zurück und Linus hängt schon an der Konsole. 
Habe ihn heute krank gemeldet und wir waren zusammen das Teil holen, sowas schweißt Männer zusammen! 
Die machen ja am letzten Schultag eh nix vernünftiges mehr, also was solls!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit Veikko ,
nicht das Du Deinen Junge mit der Einstellung zum Beamten erziehst....da gibt's oft Krankmeldungen kurz Vor u. Nach den Urlauben/Familienfesten und sonst wenn keine Arbeitslust vorhanden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Dezember 2013)

Nö, der macht irgendwas mit Medien und Grafik, das kann er auch sehr gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2013)

Lochfraß :http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631105025998/


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Dezember 2013)

scheizz motten...


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Wie geil is das denn? 

Da muss einer mit auffe seite


----------



## xmaxle (20. Dezember 2013)

Weil sich vorhin jemand beschwert hat, dass so wenig selbst gemacht wird.
Ich stimme dem zu, habe aber keinen Bock mehr im Leftytuningfred den Alleinunterhalter und Pausenclown zu spielen. Solange die Resonanz gleich null ist, und keiner mitzieht langweilt es einfach. Außerdem habe ich was gegen die inflationäre Verwendung des Begriffs "Tuning", zB. im Bereich des Schrauben-"tunings". Man ersetzt was gekauftes, durch was anderes gekauftes. Wo ist der Witz ? To tune hatte im englischen der Neuzeit mal die Bedeutung "etwas von Hand herstellen"...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2013)

Leichte Carbonteile und dann mit so viel Schlamm durch die Gegend eiern


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Andere Menschen im Restaurant gucken komisch, wenn sich zwei junge Menschen (Männlein & Weiblein) angeregt über schwarze Löcher und dessen Ereignishorizont unterhalten....


----------



## InoX (20. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Andere Menschen im Restaurant gucken komisch, wenn sich zwei junge Menschen (Männlein & Weiblein) angeregt über schwarze Löcher und dessen Ereignishorizont unterhalten....




Hahaha. 

@maxle: poste deine Ergebnisse hier! ich bin dir dafür dankbar. Warum hast du die DTSwiss-Krone mit Carbon umwickelt? Ist das ein Nachbau?

Habe heute mal meinen XT-Shifter zerlegt. Die olle Schelle wiegt ja 28 Gramm und das obwohl die ja eigentlich nicht viel halten muss. Gut das ich bei Bellas Oma die Standbohrmaschine, den Doppelschleifer und den Schraubstock habe. Da geht noch was.


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Andere Menschen im Restaurant gucken komisch, wenn sich zwei junge Menschen (Männlein & Weiblein) angeregt über schwarze Löcher und dessen Ereignishorizont unterhalten....


 So muss das 

@xmaxle bin auch an deinen Umbauten interessiert! Die Krone sieht interessant aus...hst du da die bauhöhe der gabel vergrößert`? Sieht iwe so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Der xmaxle schreibt komische Briefchen


----------



## xmaxle (20. Dezember 2013)

Die DT hat wie die R7 davor in 1 1/8" halt leider nicht mit dem depperten Steuerrohr harmoniert, was mich halt immer gestört hat. Bloß bekam ich das Ding halt spottbillig und musste zuschlagen. Da dachte ich mir, dass ich sowas bräuchte wie die THM Abdeckkappe für die Rennradgabeln und hab mir das Carbonpanschen beigebracht. Dank dem Fuchs aus dem LB Forum bekam ich ein paar Insiderinfos. Ich bin nicht der erste, der sowas gemacht hat.  Der Clou an der Sache ist eigentlich, dass ich da einen Hohlraum erzeugt habe  Damit wirds noch leichter und ewas hübscher um Übergang. Klar fehlen da noch aktuell ein paar Rovinge zum verpressen zum letzten Finish. Dann ist die untere Steuersatzschale eine selbstgemachte Reduzierschale, die mich ein kleines Lager statt des depperten verbauen lässt. Also -20g und -10g für den Adapter.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2013)

der user zingel hat sowas mit seiner carbon-starrgabel auch gemacht, um einen optisch schönen übergang von gabelkrone zu steuerohr zu schaffen. 
ist aber schon etwas her.


----------



## xmaxle (20. Dezember 2013)

Jups und ursprünglich kam die Idee von >>Alex für beatit`s Razorblade annodazumal. Ich durfte netterweise die Bilder sehen, sind nämlich immernoch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Bikediscount hat meinem packerl ein leckeres Cliffbar beigelegt 

@ Fabian: Ja wir wollen das hier sehen. Ist nur schwierig "qualifizierte" Kommentare abzugeben, wenn man selbst nicht so viel Erfahrung in diesen Bereich hat.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2013)

gehe mal in den keller und vervollständige mein stahlschwein.

wenn ich nicht wieder auftauche bin ich erfrohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Na das macht sinn geile Sache

War grad eben noch mit Vaddi ne Runde drehen. Hab das erste mal die Spezi Sworks Purgatory getestet. Die teile sind der absolute Wahnsinn. Rollen für AM Reifen in 2.3 verdammt gut und der Gripp is einfach nur der Hammer, da kann man auch im matsch richtig gut das Gas stehen lassnBin echt begeistert!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2013)

So ein AM HT ist ja was. Muss ich mal Probe Rollen


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du ja morgen dann mal testen


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2013)

so, da ist es.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2013)

Dunkles Bild, aber gut!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir gut.
Das Radon ist jetzt weg, oder?  -  Schade.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> so, da ist es.


*Neu*
Mooin

Boah geiles Sobre!!! Gefällt mir richtig gut!

Sach mal hast du das Silberne Kettenblat vom Pokal vom Langenbergmarathon geklaut?



Gleich kommt marcel vorbei Drückt uns mal die daumen, dass keine Felgen oder 3er BMW´s zerstört werden


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich nehm die GoPro mit, wird also alles dokumentiert


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2013)

nöö, der rahmen steht jetzt im wohnzimmer zwischen fernseher und box.
sehr dekorativ. 

ein specialized stumpjumper 29 carbon in 17,5" wäre für nächstes jahr toll.
leider bekommt man die rahmen einzeln so schlecht.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Sach mal hast du das Silberne Kettenblat vom Pokal vom Langenbergmarathon geklaut?



das nicht, aber es ist ebenfalls ein günstiges shimano kettenblatt.
falls mal not da ist, habe ich jetzt ja noch eins in reserve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> nöö, der rahmen steht jetzt im wohnzimmer zwischen fernseher und box.
> sehr dekorativ.
> 
> ein specialized stumpjumper 29 carbon in 17,5" wäre für nächstes jahr toll.
> leider bekommt man die rahmen einzeln so schlecht.


Hätte auch schon lange ein Spezi auch gerne in Alu, wenn es nicht Sworks rahmen neu und einzeln geben würde


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2013)

Musst mit dem lokal dealer reden, so kam ich auch an mein epic.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe fertig...
Und bevor es fragen zu dem schwarzen ding am sattelrohr gibt... das ist der zuganschlag...da dies leider bei dem fehlt. Haben nach Lösungen gesucht und haben diese gewählt, da ich nicht extra die Schaltung wechseln wollte.
Mir gefällt's und das erste draufsitzen verspricht eine laaaaaaaaaaaange Beziehung
10,7kg mit all den schweren teilen und den schweren reifen...


----------



## xmaxle (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Was ist denn das schwarze Ding am Sattelrohr ?  Am Unterrohr und mit durchgängigen Liner war keine Alternative ? Gefälltmer !



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der xmaxle schreibt komische Briefchen



Kams also endlich an ? Ich wollte ja erst fragen, ob du mir net zutraust ein Pressfitlager zu installieren, weil du da die Anleitung mit rein hast 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Fabian: Ja wir wollen das hier sehen. Ist nur schwierig "qualifizierte" Kommentare abzugeben, wenn man selbst nicht so viel Erfahrung in diesen Bereich hat.



Wenn das nur bezogen auf die Tagespolitik und die Wirtschaft auf manche "Experten" auch zuträfe  Im schlimmsten Fall gibst du mir mit deiner Meinung einen Stupser ums besser zu machen, also trau dich ruhig.


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

*Deine Armut kotzt mich an Jens! *

Geiles Teil!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> so, da ist es.


Noch ein sobre...
sieht gut aus. Kleinigkeiten ändern  und passt


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Deine Armut kotzt mich an Jens! *
> 
> Geiles Teil!!!!


ja Veikko

sorry für meine Armut


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Noch ein sobre...
> sieht gut aus. Kleinigkeiten ändern  und passt


jetzt hör mal auf zu meckern.  

den vorbau muss ich wohl noch gegen einen mit weniger winkel tauschen.
auch der race face turbine lenker ist nur im winter drauf.

zur rennsaison gibts dann wieder einen easton ec 70 wide oder einen race face next.
muss nur erst mal testen wegen der breite.

die gabel wird bei der nächsten wartung im frühjahr noch auf 80 mm getravelt.
im moment sind es 90 mm.

wäre die klemmung der hope sattelklemme hinten, dann wäre es annehmbar, aber so sieht es schon etwas klobig aus. mal sehen was es da filigranes gibt. bei der klemmung habe ich bei dem rahmen überhaupt keine bedenken.


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

Nach meinem Tod werde ich meine Asche im Meer vor der Schweiz verstreuen lassen in der Hoffnung als Schweizer
wieder geboren zu werden und nehme dafür sämtliche Nachteile in Kauf, wie zum Beispiel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
schicke Bikes . ein schlagfertiger und aufgeweckter Veikko....schön was los hier

....das 29er Titanbike? sieht neben Jens aus wie ein 26er...gefällt mir gut. (das es solche Anschlagschellen gibt wusste ich noch nicht)

Hoffentlich kommt unsere bikende Jugend wieder heil zurück .


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....das 29er Titanbike? *sieht neben Jens aus wie ein 26er*...gefällt mir gut.



Das dachte ich auch! Der darf da 29er fahren. 
Wenn es irgendwie Gerechtigkeit geben würde dann wäre Jens wenigstens klein und dick!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2013)

ja ja immer alle auf den schönen grossen schweizer...wir Schweizer sind einfach ein nettes völkchen
@kai
Das rot vom Spanner muss weg. Kleber der Gabel muss weg oder ändern. Sattel muss ein speedy drauf.
Rest geht in Ordnung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

https://www.sheba.de/tv-spots .......so würde ich auch gern mein Futter bekommen


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

Also Futter haben wir noch da, weil wir ja den Kater einschläfern lassen mussten Jens.
Alles weitere dann hier drüber:
Eva Longoria
Independent Artists Agency, Inc.
9601 Wilshire Blvd.
Suite 750
Beverly Hills, CA 90210


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

Das werden dann aber teure Tanzstunden die ich meiner Frau spendieren müsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

Salsa und Sobre sehen sehr gut aus. Das Salsa gefällt mir deutlich besser als das Stambek.


Habe heute mal die XT-Schalthebelschelle angefangen. Die ersten 4 Gramm sind schon gefallen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

...Du nimmst auch kein Blatt vor den Mund 

und wo sind die temporären Fotos von der Schelle


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

Da muss aber noch einiges ab. Das Ding ist richtig massiv.


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

und hier ist nochmal die eigentliche Schelle mit drauf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

...da ist ja schon einiges ab, ev. kannst Du wenn Du einmal dabei bist noch einige Teile durchlöchern oder hohlfräsen.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2013)

Richtig Geiles Bike Jens!

@ Philipp sieht nach top arbeit aus!


Marcel und ich sind auch gut wieder angekommen und wir haben auch nichts kaputt gemacht


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand den schwarzen Hebel vom Kunststoff befreit? Wie sieht es drunter aus? Bin am Überlegen ob ich die Auflage für den Zeigefinger wegnehme. Den benutze ich am Umwerfer eh nie. Sonst wollte ich den silbernen Hebel noch etwas bearbeiten. 
Beim Innenleben bin ich mir sehr unsicher. Nicht dass es mir den zerlegt.
Aluschrauben müssen auch noch her. Ist Edelstahl magnetisch? Die Schraube mit Loctite ist ziemlich schwer aber nicht magnetisch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab so ein Teil noch nie von innen gesehen.
Edelstahl ist normalerweise nicht magnetisch und Aluschrauben wären mir zu weich...besser Titanschrauben.
Am Innenleben kann man bestimmt noch einige Löcher bohren


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

Die beschriebene Schraube befestigt die Schelle am Schalthebel. Ich denke da sollte Alu reichen. Ist ja auch immerhin eine M5. Das Innenleben möchte ich ungern zerlegen, weil das alle mit irgendwelchen Federn gespannt ist. Ob man das einfach so zerlegen kann ist fraglich...

Habe den Hebel ja immerhin wieder gängig gekriegt. Hatte mich mal in den Dreck geschmissen und danach ging er nur noch seeehr hakelig. Habe den ganzen Dreck entfernt und jetzt ist er wie neu.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2013)

*Ich könnte gerade das Mod-Amt hinwerfen. 
Roman auch. 
Seit der Umstellung können wir nix mehr machen. - Nicht löschen, ändern, nicht durchwischen...* 

-------------------

Das *Sobre von Kai* ist mMn das schönste Sobre bisher, neben einem weiteren hier im IBC in Orange.
Nur das Schutzblech sieht bissl schwuckele  aus! 

Nicht böse sein, Jens (II).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Dezember 2013)

danke!

und ich habe mir nicht mal mühe gegeben.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> und ich habe mir nicht mal mühe gegeben.



das sieht man deinem rad auch an...

Maggo du sack!!!!

musstet ihr heute im nebel cruisen?
so schee heute...

sonneeeee!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> *Maggo du sack!!!!*




Guten Freunden gibt man(n) ein Küsschen... 


Was ein Panorama, oh wie gxxl....


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Ich könnte gerade das Mod-Amt hinwerfen. *
> 
> *Das würde ich nicht machen, das ist der einzige grund weshalb wir dich hier noch akzeptieren! *


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2013)

Du alter Teilzeitmessdiener, du!


----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

Maggo, hast du eigentlich gesehen dass sich der Jens ein geiles Bike aufbaut und dann vorn nen NN aufzieht?! 
War bestimmt die Kohle alle!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2013)

Ahhh ich war heute beim rad säubern wieder hell auf begeistert vom sound meiner hope am zaboo!

Morgen mit dem fitter einstellen und vllt kann ich sogar noch ne rund fahren,... So langsam gehts wieder aufwärts

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2013)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Was ist denn das schwarze Ding am Sattelrohr ?  Am Unterrohr und mit durchgängigen Liner war keine Alternative ? Gefälltmer !
> 
> 
> Kams also endlich an ? Ich wollte ja erst fragen, ob du mir net zutraust ein Pressfitlager zu installieren, weil du da die Anleitung mit rein hast
> ...



Das schwarze Ding ist mega hässlich! Das schöne Rad 

Jop, kam an - muss doch nicht jeder wissen, dass ich goldene Schräubchen verschicke 


Das Sobre kommt auch richtig gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Maggo, hast du eigentlich gesehen dass sich der Jens ein geiles Bike aufbaut und dann vorn nen NN aufzieht?!
> War bestimmt die Kohle alle!


schau genau hin Veikko...fasttrack vorne und hinten heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du die Bilder mit ner Kamera aus dem Kaugummiautomaten machst kann man ja nix erkennen! 

Aber wenn du es sagst, dann beruhigt es mich.


----------



## Junior97 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ehj das neue Design hier ist Kacke ! 
Kann man nicht wieder aufs alte umswitchen und sich das alles nochmal überlegen


----------



## Seimon (21. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Ich könnte gerade das Mod-Amt hinwerfen.
> Roman auch.
> Seit der Umstellung können wir nix mehr machen. - Nicht löschen, ändern, nicht durchwischen...*
> 
> ...



Deine Signatur wirkt nun auch "etwas" aufgeblasen. Oder ist das so gewollt?


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja interessant...wer bist du denn? .


----------



## Seimon (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab nur mitgelesen und mich gewundert, dass die Signatur knapp die Hälfte des iPads belegt. Bin schon wieder weg.


----------



## InoX (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja das ist im neuen Forumsdesign etwas nervig. Musste meine auch schon ändern. Da pennt unser Mod etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (21. Dezember 2013)

Wo findet man die IG's ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant...wer bist du denn? .





Aber stimmt schon, die Signatur ist schon stark expandiert....


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2013)

Moooooooooooooooorgen!

So gleich wird erstmal der Weihnachtsbaum geholt. Freu mich schon wie Bolle 3-4 Meter sollens schon sein


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2013)

Legt ihr den in´s Wohnzimmer oder lebt ihr so großzügig umbaut?! 
Ich schaffe jetzt gleich das Kind meiner Freundin zum Zug und da meines schon bei seiner Mutter ist haben wir mal noch bissel Ruhe bis Heiligabend. 
Leider hat es hier eben begonnen leicht zu regnen. Hoffe es hört wieder auf.

Ach ja - Moin Jungs!!!!


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Legt ihr den in´s Wohnzimmer oder lebt ihr so großzügig umbaut?!
> Ich schaffe jetzt gleich das Kind meiner Freundin zum Zug und da meines schon bei seiner Mutter ist haben wir mal noch bissel Ruhe bis Heiligabend.
> Leider hat es hier eben begonnen leicht zu regnen. Hoffe es hört wieder auf.
> 
> Ach ja - Moin Jungs!!!!


Wir haben ne Galerie, sprich nen Loch inner Decke vom Wohnzimmer, also 2x normale Zimmerdeckenhöhe passt rein ich mach mal nen Photo wenn er steht


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2013)

Ach so! Hatte ich auch mal, ist cool! 
Dann lasst euch im Wald nicht erwischen.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2013)

So Baum steht 4 Meter sind geknackt Jetzt nur noch schmücken....


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Fett!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

So... Erste fitting session rum. Wir stellen erstmal das zaboo ein. 
Sattel musste noch etwas vor und Lenker 2cm höher -> besser aber nicht gut.

Mit dem ruppig wird es spannend,... Aktuell sieht es nach Thomson seatback falsch herum montiert aus  

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob das geht... Ein anders fully will ich nicht,... Scheiss!!! aber die Probleme gingen ja erst mit dem epic los 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja Sascha, die andere Seite ist dass ich nicht wissen will wieviel Leute sich den Rücken, etc. kaputt machen nur damit die Optik vom Bike stimmt? Nur irgendwann ist halt Schluß damit und die Vernunft siegt. Mir gefällt mein Fully auch nicht wirklich, weil mir die Raceoptik fehlt, aber ich fahre viel entspannter drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

Nabend ihr Räuber...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Das beste fully und die geilste Optik bringen mir nix, wenn ich schmerzen hab.
Er meint auch, das ich so gute 15% verschenkte... Mal sehen, ich glaub es wird schlimm!

N'abend du gangster!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> So Baum steht 4 Meter sind geknackt Jetzt nur noch schmücken....


  Was kostet so´n Tännchen denn, Philipp?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

Orthopädietag heute? 

Mein Weibchen hat akut einen HWS-Vorfall. 
Fährt zwar kaum Rad, aber sie möchte wieder bissl rollen. Habe heute einen 15" Cube 29er Rahmen geordert und ihr 26er zerlegt.
Braucht jemand zufällig 26er Teile?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Eher fitting... Aber läuft auf das seine raus

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2013)

wenn sie sowas kleines braucht, dann guck mal bei nubuk bikes.
die verschleudern gerada kleine merida carbonrahmen.

den 29er kannste ja immer noch stornieren.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das beste fully und die geilste Optik bringen mir nix, wenn ich schmerzen hab.
> Er meint auch, das ich so gute 15% verschenkte... Mal sehen, ich glaub es wird schlimm!
> 
> N'abend du gangster!
> ...



Alter 15%?!

@ Maggo: Den zieht er so ausm Wald 

Ich quäle ein wenig den Sandsack und mache Krafttrain. Dann kurze auf der Rolle auspowern.


----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Orthopädietag heute?
> 
> Mein Weibchen hat akut einen HWS-Vorfall.
> Fährt zwar kaum Rad, aber sie möchte wieder bissl rollen. Habe heute einen 15" Cube 29er Rahmen geordert und ihr 26er zerlegt.
> Braucht jemand zufällig 26er Teile?




ein günstiger LRS ware nicht schlecht aber ohne Geld wird dat nix.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alter 15%?!
> 
> ...


Hat er gesagt. Ich sitze halt noch gute 3cm zu weit hinten und eventuell noch etwas zu flach... Da tritt man alles aber nicht effektiv:-(

Aber seit ich das epic habe, waren auch dir einzigen Rennen dürre, wo ich maximal streikte Rampen (vorne auf der Sattelspitze) oder im stehen knallen konnte... Eigentlich bezeichnend...

Wenn es halt gar nicht machbar ist, wird ein epic Rahmen in L frei :-(

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ein günstiger LRS ware nicht schlecht aber ohne Geld wird dat nix.



XT-Naben mit DT-Speichen, roten Alu-Nippeln und 4.2er DT-Felge. 200km...., auch mit Nobby Nic 2,25er und Schwalbe Schläuchen. TOP Zustand, wirklich.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Das ist aber wirklich extrem. Merkst du denn nicht, dass du weit von Hinten getreten hast? Ich sitze mit allen Rädern erstmal vor dem Spiegel und lasse mir ein Pendel durch die Kniegelenkmitte laufen. Die Gelenkmitte sollte bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung durch die Pedalachse laufen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich extrem. Merkst du denn nicht, dass du weit von Hinten getreten hast? Ich sitze mit allen Rädern erstmal vor dem Spiegel und lasse mir ein Pendel durch die Kniegelenkmitte laufen. Die Gelenkmitte sollte bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung durch die Pedalachse laufen.



Ebenso meine Methode!  Lot -> Pedalachse ist mein wichtigstes Maß.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn sie sowas kleines braucht, dann guck mal bei nubuk bikes.
> die verschleudern gerada kleine merida carbonrahmen.
> 
> den 29er kannste ja immer noch stornieren.



Ne, ne, kein 26er mehr. Aber danke, Kai. 
Hier kommt die hohe 29er-Front meiner Freundin positiv entgegen.


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich extrem. Merkst du denn nicht, dass du weit von Hinten getreten hast? Ich sitze mit allen Rädern erstmal vor dem Spiegel und *lasse mir ein Pendel durch die Kniegelenkmitte laufen*. Die Gelenkmitte sollte bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung durch die Pedalachse laufen.



Tut das nicht arg weh, Marcel?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich extrem. Merkst du denn nicht, dass du weit von Hinten getreten hast? Ich sitze mit allen Rädern erstmal vor dem Spiegel und lasse mir ein Pendel durch die Kniegelenkmitte laufen. Die Gelenkmitte sollte bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung durch die Pedalachse laufen.



Ja mache ich normal auch. Aber das epic hat so ein abartiges sitzrohr.... Wenn das Fahrwerk nicht SOOO geil wäre...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend Männer 



Metrum schrieb:


> Tut das nicht arg weh, Marcel?


...so ein kleines Löchlein kann doch nicht schmerzen 




Nach 4h mit dem Crosser auf der Straße habe ich heute auch ein ziehen im Brustbereich, aber sonst scheint die Geo zu passen.
Ich wär heute beinahe Richtung Lpz. geradelt, aber von da kam am Morgen eine Regenmeldung rein. Also bin ich bei uns in der Gegend rumgedüst...ist aber schon stressig auf den Straßen. Anscheinend wird man als Radler nicht immer akzeptiert, einige Male bin ich total erschrocken wenn mich wieder mal fast ein Außenspiegel gestreift hat ...ich brauch ne Schrotflinte


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja mache ich normal auch. Aber das epic hat so ein abartiges sitzrohr.... Wenn das Fahrwerk nicht SOOO geil wäre...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


...da kannst Du nur tauschen....XL


----------



## Metrum (22. Dezember 2013)

Jens, das bringt uns ja wieder fette WPP! 
Am Nachmittag gings dann mit dem Wetter aber ich habe heute nix gerissen zwecks Weihnachtsvorbereitungen.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich reisse im WP auch nichts. Mir gehts eher um sinvolle Saisonvorbereitung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

Wetter war super, nur der Wind war heftig....ich habe mir dann Zellstoff in die Ohren gedrückt weil mir das gepfeife auf die Nerven ging. Und kaum war ich zu Hause ging das generve weiter....stellst du gleich noch den W-Baum auf.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was kostet so´n Tännchen denn, Philipp?


Direkt an einem meiner Hometrails is ne Baumschonung, da kann man die Tannen immer am letzten Wochenende vor Weihnachten selbst schlagen und kaufen. Das is quasi mit Familienanschluss Kostet jetzt auch net mehr als ne normale Tanne, die sind eigentlich auch froh, wenn die die Großen los sind. Kauft ja sonst auch fast keiner


Geschmückt isser jez auch:


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...da kannst Du nur tauschen....XL


Bringt mir nur nix, weil der dann viel zu lange ist und der Sattel bei den auch nicht weiter vorne wäre 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Wie schmückt ihr denn? Von oben "drauf werfen"?


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2013)

Ganz Großes geheimnis

Von unten, dann alles was inner mitte is mit der Leiter und den kram oben von der Galerie aus


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2013)

Klingt vernünftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> XT-Naben mit DT-Speichen, roten Alu-Nippeln und 4.2er DT-Felge. 200km...., auch mit Nobby Nic 2,25er und Schwalbe Schläuchen. TOP Zustand, wirklich.




Habe da auch keine Zweifel dran. Trotzdem für mich zur Zeit uninteressant.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bringt mir nur nix, weil der dann viel zu lange ist und der Sattel bei den auch nicht weiter vorne wäre
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Die Sattelstütze wird kürzer(muss nicht so weit ausgezogen werden) und dadurch kommt der Sattel weiter vor und ein längerer Vorbau....so meine Theorie. Müsste man aber nochmal genau anhand der Rahmenmaße durchrechnen. Das kannst Du mal maßstabsgerecht aufzeichnen und überprüfen was da rauskommt...Du hast ja noch Urlaub und damit Zeit.


----------



## F4B1 (22. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze wird kürzer(muss nicht so weit ausgezogen werden) und dadurch kommt der Sattel weiter vor und ein längerer Vorbau....so meine Theorie.


Nicht ganz: Der Sitzwinkel bleibt bei den meisten Rahmen (unsinniger Weise)gleich, die Länge Mitte Tretlager-Satteloberdecke ebenso. Ob nun die Sattelstütze oder das Sitzrohr länger bzw. kürzer ist, ist für die horizontale Position des Sattels egal.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2013)

dem muss ich wohl widersprechen.

die winkel an den rahmen der beiden größen sind sicherlich gleich. 
da ist es egal ob das sattelrohr länger oder kürzer ist, bzw. die stütze weiter drinnen oder draußen ist.
die stütze ist ja in dem sinne nur eine verlängerung des sattelrohres.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze wird kürzer(muss nicht so weit ausgezogen werden) und dadurch kommt der Sattel weiter vor und ein längerer Vorbau....so meine Theorie. Müsste man aber nochmal genau anhand der Rahmenmaße durchrechnen. Das kanst Du mal maßstabsgerecht aufzeichnen und überprüfen was da rauskommt...Du hast ja noch Urlaub und damit Zeit.



Du hat da einen Denkfehler. Ich brauch ca80cm vom innenlage zum Sattel. Und ob davon 46cm sitzrohr oder 50cm sind ist egal, der Winkel, die lange und der daraus resultierende Versatz nach hinten bleibt gleich. Es kommt nur der Lenker noch weiter vor und das Steuerrohr war so lange das die lefty nicht mehr passt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2013)

naa, wer ist der nächste mit einer erklärung?




manchmal entscheiden halt sekunden.
(ich glaube ich beantrage noch eine sekundengenaue anzeige der zeit des postings.)


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Das coole ist, das wir alle das gleiche geschrieben haben

Sollte aber die umgedrehte Thomson, die Lösung sein, freue ich mich schon auf das Geschrei in der 29er Galerie

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sind es Mitte Lager bis OK Sattel---77cm und 76cm Sattel(Mitte Sattelstütze) bis Mitte Lenker(Syntace fast gerade 58cm breit am Vorbau).....1,82m
Sind die Winkel bei L und XL alle gleich?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2013)

@ Sascha
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...Teilgefedert_-29-Zoll/Graphene-29-Rahmen.html

der rahmen entspricht deinem zaboo, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2013)

CC-Talk E-T-W-R!

CC-Talk E-T-W-R!

...Das ist doch Murks ....

aber vielleicht bringt das längere Oberrohr was?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> @ Sascha
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...Teilgefedert_-29-Zoll/Graphene-29-Rahmen.html
> 
> der rahmen entspricht deinem zaboo, oder?



Konnte passen. Musste man mal die langen und Winkel vergleichen, warum?

Und nein, ich besuchte kein längeres Oberrohr. Das passt perfekt...
Das Problem ist die Position vom Sattel relativ zum innenlager...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das coole ist, das wir alle das gleiche geschrieben haben
> 
> Sollte aber die umgedrehte Thomson, die Lösung sein, freue ich mich schon auf das Geschrei in der 29er Galerie
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Das kannst du auch hier haben....


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich damit wieder Druck aufs Pedal bringe und keine schmerzen mehr habe, nimm ich das gerne in Kauf

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Konnte passen. Musste man mal die langen und Winkel vergleichen, warum?
> 
> Und nein, ich besuchte kein längeres Oberrohr. Das passt perfekt...
> Das Problem ist die Position vom Sattel relativ zum innenlager...
> ...



soll ach gar nicht für dich sein.
der 17" rahmen würde mir perfekt passen, und leicht ist er auch.
10 % gibts da heute auch drauf.

allerdings weis man nicht was bis zum 31.12. noch im adventskalender steckt.
nicht, dass die noch mal mehr prozente geben.

allerdings könnte man die zahlung auch etwas herauszögern, oder von seinem wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen.


----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

Moin. 

gleich gehts los auf eine Runde mit Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
viel Spaß beim Biken, das Wetter ist ja perfekt und auch nicht mehr so stürmisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin mit dem zaboo sehr zufrieden Handlung ist super und hält auch gut.

Ich werde heute Mittag hoffentlich wieder Bike Setzung testen gehen...

Bin noch am weiter grübeln, wir ich es mit dem epic hinbekomme.
Eine Lösung wäre auch die kcnc mit 18mm Versatz. Hat nur 400mm Länge, aber mein dad kann mit eine 40mm Verlängerung drehen, die unten eingepasst wird... Ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!

Ich setzte mich auch gleich aufs Rad - bissel GA anfangen noch vor den Festtagen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ganz Großes geheimnis
> 
> Von unten, dann alles was inner mitte is mit der Leiter und den kram oben von der Galerie aus


...ich habe mich heute früh gefragt was man bei einem großen Baum für ein Ständer nimmt. Auf Baumärkten ist mir noch kein extra großer Ständer aufgefallen ...der sollte ja mindestens 80cm Durchmesser haben, oder man muss beim schmücken erst alle Teile auf die Waage legen


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2013)

Für die Größe reicht auch nen ganz normaler Ständer. Viel dicker als 20-30cm sind die Stämme auch bei 4m nicht. Das Problem is eher, dass man den an ein paar stellen noch anbinden muss, damit der net kippt


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich bereite da gerade was vor!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

20-30cm...hoffentlich Umfang....unser Ständer hat nur ein Durchmesser von 40cm und mehr wie 10cm Stämme gehen da nicht ungeschnitzt rein.
Da könntet Ihr bei Eurem noch eine Platte drunter schrauben oder eine Hülse im Boden versenken.


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2013)

Nene durchmesser Unser ständer packt das. Hülse im boden vom Wohnzimmer sieht aber doof aus und bei Fußbodenheizung is das auch net gerade Ratsam Nen Pool im Wohnzimmer wollte ich dann doch net zu Weihnachten


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bereite da gerade was vor!



augenpflege


----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Für die Größe reicht auch nen ganz normaler Ständer. Viel dicker als 20-30cm sind die Stämme auch bei 4m nicht. Das Problem is eher, dass man den an ein paar stellen noch anbinden muss, damit der net kippt



20 - 30 cm dick? Du meinst den Umfang oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> 20 - 30 cm dick? Du meinst den Umfang oder?



gerade die Nachfrage von Jens gesehen. Leg mal bitte einen Zollstock neben den Stamm. Das will ich sehen.


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

habs auch gerade auf Fazebook geteilt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2013)

So wieder da! Es geht doch nix über 2h ballern!
Sitzpos scheint nicht doof zu sein. 
Die Cleats weiter hinten war zuerst komisch, aber ich han das Gefühl findet mit mehr kraft zu treten. Gebäude das Sattel maximal nach vorne.
Der Lenker 2cm hoher ist im ersten Moment SEHR komisch. Aber eigentlich ist er nun da, wo er mit lefty auch war. Wenn er da oben bleibt fliegen aber die spacer und ich nimm einen 680er mit 2cm rize.

Aber ich konnte 2h gut ballern ohne schmerzen mit gefühlt mehr Schub, obwohl ich bis Freitag noch flach lag 
Ich glaub, das wird gut, wenn ich die Position irgendwie auf das epic bekomme!

Und so sieht das elend nun aus:






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Geht doch! Vorallendingen wenn es hilft 

Gerade von etwas über 3 sonnigen Stunden aufm Rad wieder da.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

3h wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber leider hielt der vorderreifen die luft nicht.
irgendwie entweicht die luft am ventil.

nachher mal alles wider runter, und nen anderes ventil rein. 

un das ausgerechnet heute, wo es morgen den ganzen tag regnen soll.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geht doch! Vorallendingen wenn es hilft
> 
> Gerade von etwas über 3 sonnigen Stunden aufm Rad wieder da.


Wart ab, bis das epic verunstaltet ist! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> 3h wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber leider hielt der vorderreifen die luft nicht.
> irgendwie entweicht die luft am ventil.
> 
> nachher mal alles wider runter, und nen anderes ventil rein.
> ...


Oder Du währst mit einen Patronengürtel gefahren, allerdings mit CO²


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So wieder da! Es geht doch nix über 2h ballern!
> Sitzpos scheint nicht doof zu sein.
> Die Cleats weiter hinten war zuerst komisch, aber ich han das Gefühl findet mit mehr kraft zu treten. Gebäude das Sattel maximal nach vorne.
> Der Lenker 2cm hoher ist im ersten Moment SEHR komisch. Aber eigentlich ist er nun da, wo er mit lefty auch war. Wenn er da oben bleibt fliegen aber die spacer und ich nimm einen 680er mit 2cm rize.
> ...


...eintragen nicht vergessen  und so bescheuert sieht das Rad doch nicht aus, und wenn Du drauf sitz sieht man es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> 3h wollte ich eigentlich auch, aber leider hielt der vorderreifen die luft nicht.
> irgendwie entweicht die luft am ventil.
> 
> nachher mal alles wider runter, und nen anderes ventil rein.
> ...



Bin froh gestern nur "kurz" gemacht zu haben und die lange Einheit für heute aufgehoben zu haben 
Allerdings hatte ich die Semislicks für die Rolle recht hart aufgepumpt, das war heute auf manchen Straßen vielleicht ein Gehoppel.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie tut mir der dhl mensch heute schon leid.



> * Unterwegs : Planmäßig *
> Voraussichtliche Lieferung Dienstag, 24. Dezember 2013, bis 20:00 Uhr



diese statusmeldung habe ich 5 mal erhalten. 


und damit es hier nicht langweilig wird, mal ein kleines ratespiel:

ein paket enthält folgenden gegenstand
- grundform 6-eckig

und jetzt kommt ihr!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

Laufgitter, Badewanne, Salatschüssel, Aquarium, Buntstifte, Pavillon, Satz Inbusschlüssel, Wäschespinne, Vogelhaus ?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

die salatschüssel kommt dem normalen einsatzgebiet schon am nächsten.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie kann ich keine Videos mehr hochladen?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> die salatschüssel kommt dem normalen einsatzgebiet schon am nächsten.


...so ein schönes Geschirr könnte mir gefallen



Küchenmixer gibt es vielleicht auch in 6Eck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

nein, kein porzellan.

ist aus alu.

zusammenfassung:
- grundform 6-eckig
- normaler einsatzort küche
- material alu


braucht hier noch jemand einen fast neuen 26er rollenreifen?


----------



## xmaxle (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich bräuchte ne gewölbte Salatschüssel für eine Sattelstütze


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2013)

Schade, hat zuviel Ecken!


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht Sechs auf eckiger Alutischpaltte in der Küche?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

schei$e, da stimmen die vorgaben ja gar nicht. 

eine bialetti moka express ist es.


----------



## Metrum (23. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich da jetzt was gewonnen Kai?!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es sowas wie Blindstopfen für nicht genutzte Flahagewinde? Soll flach sein und muss nichts halten. Wäre für den Crosser und ist dann angenehmer zu Schultern.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

wenn es dir nur darum geht die löcher zu verschließen, dann würde ich einfach gewindestifte nehmen.


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2013)

Oder schrauben mit breitem Linsenkopf von Carbon ti


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn es dir nur darum geht die löcher zu verschließen, dann würde ich einfach gewindestifte nehmen.



Haben nur leider keinen Anschlag. Irgendwas aus Plaste wäre ja auch okay. Eilt aber auch nicht, im Moment ist der Crosser sowieso nur Rennradersatz, da bleiben Flahas dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

Die Gewindestifte kannst Du leicht aus 5er Plastikschrauben herstellen....einfach absägen und leicht schlitzen.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2013)

Nur für dich Veikko

traumwetter bei 12 grad...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Gewindestifte kannst Du leicht aus 5er Plastikschrauben herstellen....einfach absägen und leicht schlitzen.



Wo bekomme ich die erstmal her?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DIN84-Zylind...eimwerker_Eisenwaren&var=&hash=item3cce91a421


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Noch besser, da gibts auch Polyamid mit Senkkopf und Schlitz.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

wenn dann linsenkopf.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOOLCRAFT-Ge...ten_Heimwerker_Eisenwaren&hash=item53fc0ab8b6


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Das erste Stück der Gewindeniete ist doch gesenkt, sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2013)

wie deo?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Noch besser, da gibts auch Polyamid mit Senkkopf und Schlitz.


Jeder Modellbauer hat so ein Zeugs zu Hause (gibt es auch in Modellbaugeschäften)...und wenn es nicht drücken soll---einfach die Köpfe absägen/feilen und schlitzen für den Schraubendreher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwas finde ich schon


----------



## hebolaco (23. Dezember 2013)

Hätte M 5x 20 Kunststoffschrauben da, wieviel brauchst ?  

Nette Seite !

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Moin Heiko!

Welchen Kopf haben die denn? Bräuchte nur 4 Stück - im Crossrennen brauchts schließlich keinen Flaschenhalter.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## hebolaco (23. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal in meine Fotos, Flaschenhalter am Reaction ! 2 könnte ich Dir geben, habe sie mal in einen Baumarkt gekauft. 
Weiß aber nicht mehr welcher ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Achso, dann werde ich es auch erstmal im Baumarkt versuchen. 
So eine 32er Packung wie die oben verlinkte wäre etwas zu viel 
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## hebolaco (23. Dezember 2013)

10 Stück  5x 20 mm  von Connex

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. Dezember 2013)

Servus und merry xmas everybody.....
Lasst es euch gutgehen......


Sent from my iphon3


----------



## Metrum (24. Dezember 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Servus und merry xmas everybody.....
> Lasst es euch gutgehen......
> Sent from my iphon3



Moin Fremder!

Dir und allen Anderen hier wünsche ich ebenfalls ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit allem was dazu gehört!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## zuki (24. Dezember 2013)

Eine frohes und friedvolles Fest an alle hier und viele, viele bunte Bikeparts unter dem Nadelgehölz,

Michael "Zuki"


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
und eine relaxte Weihnachtszeit wünscht Euch  JensIII


----------



## Metrum (24. Dezember 2013)

Noch das beste Weihnachtslied hinterher!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche allen hier ebenfalls schöne weihnachten...

Augenpflege...


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2013)

Mooooooooooooin! 
Von mir natürlich auch frohe Weihnachten an allle!!!!






Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das erste Stück der Gewindeniete ist doch gesenkt, sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


Sauber! Tja leute wer von euch mal in Wermelskirchen vorbeikommt darf da auch mal spielen gehen


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2013)

Die Cam war doch etwas niedrig eingestellt


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2013)

Joa is aber immer so schlecht zu sehen mit dem chestmount...


Leute was los hier keiner da, alle schon am Weihnachtsganz spachteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2013)

Gleich erst. Gerade noch Geschenke eingepackt.

Wir sind auch doof, hätten die GoPro doch mit deinem Handy triggern können


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Dezember 2013)

So, gerade nach Hause gekommen vom ersten weihnachtlichen Besuch. Gleich gibt es Abendbrot (Käsefondue).
War heute in der alten Heimat mit dem Crosser unterwegs - so einen Gegenwind kannte ich gar nicht mehr. Aber dafür waren die Temperaturen mit fast 10 °C sehr angenehm - kurze Hose mit Knielingen und dünne Handschuhe. Und: bei Weitem nicht so viel Schlamm wie gestern in B 
Ich wünsche allen ETWRlern frohe Weihnachten! Bekämpft die Weihnachtsgans/-ente mit Kilometern!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2013)

*Nabend Männers!*

*Ich wünsche euch ein paar schöne und ruhige Festtage, viel Ruhe, kein Streß, nette Leute um euch rum und einen Berg voller Geschenke. *

*Gruß Marco*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2013)

So, grob zusammengesteckt..  105er STIs 5700er sind noch da, Lenkerband ebenfalls.
Vorderrad ist i.d. Mache...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest!

Mensch Marco, das wird ja wieder Porno!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Dezember 2013)

Bin dann mal für zwei Tage raus - Verwandtschaft besuchen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so... den ersten Berg Nahrung überstanden , jetzt geht das große Fressen in Sachsen weiter ...2Tage lang, und keine Gelegenheit für etwas Bewegung außer Wii .
Also bis bald ...wenn ich nicht geplatzt bin

Unser kleines Bäumchen


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2013)

Uiii das sieht ja auch gemütlich aus bei euch

Wir sind nur heut nachmittag kurz bei der Verwandschaft.Treffen uns alle eig. immer bei meinen Großeltern und die Wohnen zum glück nicht sooo weit weg. Is nur ne dreiviertelstunde fahrt


----------



## xmaxle (25. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Mädels,
Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten, fröhliches Plätzchen fasten und viele Carbonteilchen unterm Baum.

@ Sascha;
Habs grade erst gelesen, du bist nicht der einzige mit dem "Sattelstütze-verkehrt-herum-Syndrom" am 29er. Sieht erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber ich würde da drauf pfeifen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es auf dem Bild nicht einmal sooo schlimm. Wenn ich damit hinkomme, kann ich da gut mit Leben. Spare ich zur shannon auch fast 100g 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So wieder da! Es geht doch nix über 2h ballern!
> Sitzpos scheint nicht doof zu sein.
> Die Cleats weiter hinten war zuerst komisch, aber ich han das Gefühl findet mit mehr kraft zu treten. Gebäude das Sattel maximal nach vorne.
> Der Lenker 2cm hoher ist im ersten Moment SEHR komisch. Aber eigentlich ist er nun da, wo er mit lefty auch war. Wenn er da oben bleibt fliegen aber die spacer und ich nimm einen 680er mit 2cm rize.
> ...




Geht doch.
nichts geht über kompaktim rad sitzen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2013)

Wart ab, wie es dann im epic aussieht....
Merry x-mas!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja Sascha... auch du wirst älter und weiser

auch ich hab meine sitzposition stetig angepasst


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja Sascha... auch du wirst älter und weiser
> 
> auch ich hab meine sitzposition stetig angepasst



euch auch schöne weihnachten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2013)

Hat nicht einmal was mit dem alter zu tun.
Am zaboo ist der Vorbau nun wieder da, wo er mit lefty ungefähr war. Das zaboo hat das kürzeste Steuerrohr, das ich kWh hatte 105mm und vom integrierter Tapered. Tiefer geht es nicht.

Und die rücken Probleme kommen 100% vom nach vorne versetzten und nach hinten gekippten sitzrohr vom epic. Mit dem zaboo hatte ich nie Probleme. Aber ich hoffe, das ich es mit der umgedrehten Thomson setback hin bekomme. Sonst muss es leidet weg 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2013)

Denke mit nem spacer kommt das besser. Du hast ja auch ned grad wenig Überhöhung. Weniger ist echt mehr... ich Genies es auch weniger Überhöhung zu haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Lenker war nicht wegen dem rücken. Es ging um bessere Atmung,   das Becken nach hinten rotieren um weniger Druck auf dem Damm zu haben (hatte aber keine Probleme), und gebeugtere arme.
Ich das Ja auf dem zaboo erst so tief, als die lefty raus kam.

Der rücken ist zu 100% die ~3cm zu weit hinten. Und da sollte mit den 1,5cm setback und der bessern klemmung der Thomson was gehen...
Soweit die Theorie...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt fehlt mir hier gerade Jens (ow) und Marcus!!!! 
(insider)


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2013)

Mir auch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2013)

Da läuft gerade WAS im TV, da haben wir letztes Jahr herzhaft zu rumgealbert...


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Jungens!

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Gleich wird der Fuji Rahmen abgeholt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!
Hier pisst es durchgehend! Ich hab mit mal das letzte 26er als Rollenrad fertig gemacht...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## pirat00 (26. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Gleich wird der Fuji Rahmen abgeholt



Ist bei euch kein Feiertag?!?


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

Du hier muss man sich erst vorstellen mit allem was dazu gehört


----------



## pirat00 (26. Dezember 2013)

Das hab ich vor vielen, vielen Seiten schon gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

Upps Sorry dann hab ichs net mitbekommen^^

Rahmen is da:






Der Rahmen 44(!) Gramm leichter. Fuji muss da echt ne dicke Beschichtung drauf gehabt haben


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2013)

Bau mal fix zusammen Philipp!!!


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

Mit Fix wird das leider nix... Muss noch Krempel für das Radl ordern (Steuersatz, Nokon Liner usw). Ausserdem muss ich noch decals drucken lassen. Aber denke mal, dass ichs Anfang Januar dann stehen hab


----------



## Metrum (26. Dezember 2013)

Dann guck dir in der Zwischenzeit ein schönes Bike an! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Specialized-...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2585ee1a43


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2013)

sooo... knapp 2h auf der rolle *wuerg* aber 300 hat es ertraeglich gemacht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Upps Sorry dann hab ichs net mitbekommen^^
> 
> Rahmen is da:
> 
> ...




Lack oder Pulver?


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

Pulver Ral 1036


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir gut! Braun hatte ich für das Alu-Niner auch im Kopf. Aufgebaut mit bissl weiß und rot.

Heute mal den Gabelschaft gekürzt...




...die Reifen montiert...




.....und die Shifter.


.

Innenlager, Umwerfer heute bestellt. Schaltwerk kommt vom Schwager.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2013)

Das wird echt hübsch!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (26. Dezember 2013)

Das Grün ist echt g**l!!

@maddda:
Ist das Gold auf dem Foto nur so dunkel oder in real auch so?


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

> Das wird echt hübsch!


Jau das wird richtig gut. Werden ja immer Bunter die Bikes im ETWR.



> Gefällt mir gut! Braun hatte ich für das Alu-Niner auch im Kopf. Aufgebaut mit bissl weiß und rot


BRaun ist das aber nicht. Das ist Perlgold. Da sind kleine Metallpartikel drin, die schimmern bei Lichteinfall. Leider kommt aber kaum eine Kamera mit dem Farbton klar^^


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2013)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Das Grün ist echt g**l!!
> 
> @maddda:
> Ist das Gold auf dem Foto nur so dunkel oder in real auch so?


Ist schon ein Dunkleres gold. Halt wie im Post weiter oben geschrieben mit schimmernden Metallpartikeln, aber wie gesagt sauschwer abzulichten.

Hat in etwa den ton wie die Felgen vom Subaru Impreza WRX Sti denke mal das Auto wird bekannt sein


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Dezember 2013)

Bin wieder da!

Kommt gut, Philipp. Muss ich demnächst mal in real begucken!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin ihr Schlafmützen! 
Schlaft ihr alle noch auf euren Weihnachtsgeschenken?

Ich geh jetzt erstmal Bäume schubsen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Las mich in Ruhe! Ich war schon einkaufen und gerade eine Stunde am versorgen und Küche putzen... Jetzt wohl erstmal ne Stunde rekom fahren.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2013)

Mooin!
So ich geh jez erstma aufs Radl 

Hier kann man den Farbton glaub ich besser erkennen:



Der ring musst mit


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe es bleibt trocken, bis ich aufs Rad komme. 
Heute Abend dann wieder schön gemütlich Darts WM.

Heute soll auch mein Harry verschickt werden - ich könnte langsam mal die restlichen Teile bestellen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits , (mittlerweile ist es ja schon Mittag)
zurück in den normalen Wahnsinn ...hoffentlich komme ich bald wieder auf`s Rad 

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Rad in der Rahmenfarbe aussieht .


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin Mädels!
Bin auch froh dass wieder Normalität einkehrt und hier nicht ständig hungrige Kinder auftauchen.
Vlt. schaffe ich es heute noch ne Runde aufs Rad aber erst muss ich noch Lautsprecherkabel kaufen und die Dinger im 
Zimmer vom Kind aufhängen damit er an der Playsi den richtigen Sound hat. Man fragt sich aber echt wonach die die Kabellängen berechnen
wenn die so ne Anlage verpacken? Die passen gerade mal für ne Einzelzelle in der JVA.


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2013)

So bin auch wieder zu Hause. War abolut geiles Wetter! Trocken ienn bisschen sonne und warm. Langarrmtrikot mit kurzem trikot drunter reichte:O

Meine WTB Felgen sind eben auch angekommen. Werd gleich mal auswiegen usw...mehr dazu im Aufbraufred vom Ragley


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!
> Bin auch froh dass wieder Normalität einkehrt und hier nicht ständig hungrige Kinder auftauchen.
> Vlt. schaffe ich es heute noch ne Runde aufs Rad aber erst muss ich noch Lautsprecherkabel kaufen und die Dinger im
> Zimmer vom Kind aufhängen damit er an der Playsi den richtigen Sound hat. Man fragt sich aber echt wonach die die Kabellängen berechnen
> wenn die so ne Anlage verpacken? Die passen gerade mal für ne Einzelzelle in der JVA.


Willst Du, das man akustisch von Hinten erschossen wird ....stelle doch die Boxen neben den Bildschirm soweit wie die Kabel reichen.


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2013)

Na nun hängen alle Boxen wo sie sein sollten. Finde es eh nicht ideal, da er sie für Rechner, Musik und PS 4 nutzen will und er daher nicht immer an derselben Stelle sitzt. Mal abwarten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das ist ungeschickt... Aber genaues hören brauche ich nur am PC und da hab ich zum zocken ein 5.1 medusa headset.

Da Sony der Meinung war zwischen meinen xperia pro und dem neuen SP den headset Standart zu wechseln, musste ich meine 3 tollen kabel headsets ersetzen 
Aber gleich richtig gemacht: Bluetooth headset bestellt und dazu noch nen Bluetooth Stöpsel für den PC. Jetzt hab ich auch auf der Rolle kein kabel Problem mehr 

Und ein neues paar nicht Bike Schuhe war auch nötig  ich Hasse es normale Schuhe zu kaufen! Aber adidas Handball spezial ist immer gut!

Heute mit dem crosser dicke Rampen pressen!




(Musste wegen dem neuen xperia SP zwar neue Kopfhörer kaufen,... Aber coole Fotos macht es!)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2013)

na wat fürn Glück....und ich lieg krank im Bett...naja 2014 steht ja vor der Tür


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2013)

Der Maik lebt!!!
Hats dich erwischt? Erkältet oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2013)

ja leider pünktlich zum 24 wiedermal ne Angina....der Feiertage sehr ruhig rumbekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung... Und du weitest mit noch eine Zahl schickten,... Sollte ich am Montag eine Thomson an die wand werfen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2013)

jap


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2013)

und danke


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2013)

Dann auch von mir Gute Besserung! 
Ist das schon Tradition bei dir?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

http://video.golem.de/handy/12171/asus-padfone-mini-4.3-trailer.html

Das Teil finde ich genial 

http://www.golem.de/news/asus-padfo...-gehaeuse-fuer-rund-300-euro-1312-103349.html






Ihr seid doch Alle schon Smartphone verseucht und habt Erfahrung ,...das Teil da Oben würde mich reizen weil man ein großes Display anstecken kann und gleichzeitig den Akku vom Handy nachladen kann.
Am liebsten würde ich es aber mit Windows nehmen. Der Preis ist iO. ...leider aber noch nicht bei uns lieferbar.
Als Tarif dachte ich an eine Internetflat mit 500Mb und Volumenerweiterungsoption von Congstar(10EUR).
....WICHTIG...ich brauche zum lesen eine Brille

Habt Ihr noch andere flexible  SmPh.-Varianten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Egal was: kein Windows! Und Windows RT sieht nur aus wie Windows. Normale Einfluss Programme laufen nicht!
Android und wenn du so flexibel sein willst, ist das glaub ich ner doof.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung Maik!


Gerade mal eine Mail zu bike-discount geschickt. Die schicken immer noch die Bezahlbestätigung und Versandmail an meinen Vater. Die Mailadresse habe ich beim neuen Account aber nie angegeben und kann in den Optionen auch nichts dazu ändern.


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme mit Windows super klar. Man kann auch fehlerfrei schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Du redest vom PC Windows, was ich auch nutze. 
Aber tablet, Handy und das surface Windows (Windows RT) ist etwas andere.
riecht nach Windows, ist aber kein richtiges. 
Vor allem gibt es lange Gesichter, wenn man Windows rt hat und dann ein Programm installieren will,... man hat ja extra Windows gekauft.
Nur leider ist Windows RT für arm Prozessoren, die nicht x86 kompatibel sind und andere binaries brauchen -> geht nicht!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Windows super klar. Man kann auch fehlerfrei schreiben.


In meinem innersten ICH bin ich mit Windows verknüpft, das muss bei mir so was altmodisch genetisches sein ...das 8.1 soll ja schon um Welten besser als 8 sein 
Bei Sascha könnte man denken das er unter Dauerstrom leidet....bei mir isses nur Dummheit 
Was sagt Ihr zu dem Gerät?....Müll oder Müll


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du redest vom PC Windows, was ich auch nutze.
> Aber tablet, Handy und das surface Windows (Windows RT) ist etwas andere.
> riecht nach Windows, ist aber kein richtiges.
> Vor allem gibt es lange Gesichter, wenn man Windows rt hat und dann ein Programm installieren will,... man hat ja extra Windows gekauft.
> ...


Na das ist doch mal eine aussagekräftige Ansage.
Aber ich würde am Handy nur Outlook mit Adresse und Kalender nutzen und das normale Foto und Internetzeugs. ...das müsste hoffentlich laufen und sich mit dem Rechner synchronisieren   ...sonst

Nachtrag.....wenn das Gerät nur mit Android kommt, muss es eben so sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich habe auf meinen PC's nur Windoof. Besitze sogar 3 extra einzeln gekaufte Windows7 Lizenzen.
Ich nutze da schon immer Windows, weil ich zu viel zocke 
Linux nutze ich nur auf Servern und bei der Arbeit auf den Geräten.
Ich hatte auch ein Windows mobile Handy, aber DA ist Android die beste Lösung.

Und ja, das von die gezeigte Handy/tablet scheint ganz ordentlich. Auf den ersten Blick konnte ich keine groben Schnitzer erkennen.
Aber bedenke: Android Handy (was dieses auch ist) bedeutet Google account.
Aber ob Google, Apple, gmx,web, Telekom,.. Alles egal! Wenn jemand an deine Daten will, kommt er dran! Die Frage ist eher will das jemand? 


Nachtrag:
Egal was du für ein Smartphone nimmst, du misst einen account bei entweder Google, Microsoft oder Apple machen.
Und da braucht man aus Datenschutz Sicht die Hand nicht umdrehen


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Dezember 2013)

Genau...scheizzz windows rt...habe ja das surface rt. Nie wieder...


----------



## Metrum (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke es kommt auch drauf an was man mit dem SP machen möchte, ob man ein Freak ist oder einfach telefonieren und mal ins Netz möchte. Mir reicht mein WindowsPhone. Aber ich hatte es auch mit Linus getauscht weil ER Android brauchte - ich nicht. Jens, sollte Windows genügen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich habe auf meinen PC's nur Windoof. Besitze sogar 3 extra einzeln gekaufte Windows7 Lizenzen.
> Ich nutze da schon immer Windows, weil ich zu viel zocke
> Linux nutze ich nur auf Servern und bei der Arbeit auf den Geräten.
> Ich hatte auch ein Windows mobile Handy, aber DA ist Android die beste Lösung.
> ...


Danke Sascha, 


ich finde mich ja schon eine Weile damit ab, das ich noch ein Googlekonto brauchen werde.
Bis jetzt mache ich Alles mit Skydrive über MS und da hatte ich die Hoffnung das ich um Google drummrumm komme


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch drauf an was man mit dem SP machen möchte, ob man ein Freak ist oder einfach telefonieren und mal ins Netz möchte. Mir reicht mein WindowsPhone. Aber ich hatte es auch mit Linus getauscht weil ER Android brauchte - ich nicht. Jens, sollte Windows genügen. Meine Meinung.


Dank auch an Dich, 



Ich denke auch, das Windows reichen würde ....aber leider gibt`s das Gerät nur mit Android


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Boar! Er will das Kombi teil und das hat Android.
Windows phone gibt es nur mit Nokia.

Schau die das ganze mit der Google Synchronisierung mal an. Echt Klasse!
Alles automatisch und gebündelt.
Dafür lädt du zwar vor Google die Hose runter... Aber das ist überall so. Und ob Microsoft oder Apple da besser sind... Sicher net!

So, ich bin raus! Es ist alles gesagt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich wollte auch schon vor einer Stunde zum Badminton....ich bin auch erst mal weg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich mische mich mal kurz planlos ein:

"ICH HASSE ANDROID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"   




So, weitermachen!


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2013)

Bin grad aus Köln wieder zurück. Hab heute mal das navi ausprobiert, was wir auf Garantie bekommen haben. Hab mich natürlich total verfranzt, das Teil reagiert total spät-.-
Naja hab's dann doch noch hinbekommen^^


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

wenn auf der straße 70 erlaubt ist, du aber 140 fährst, dann ist das klar.


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2013)

Ach daran liegt das


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

du hättest jetzt protestieren müssen.

das kommt quasi schon einem geständnis gleich.


@ Sascha
wehe der zaboo zombie taugt nichts, dann komme ich vorbei und haue ihn dir persönlich um die ohren.
geliefert wird ca. kw02.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> @ Sascha
> wehe der zaboo zombie taugt nichts, dann komme ich vorbei und haue ihn dir persönlich um die ohren.
> geliefert wird ca. kw02.




Kai, du stellst ja deinen ganzen Fuhrpark auf den Kopf!?`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

das sagt einer der richtigen. 
wie viele bikes hast du doch gleich?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2013)

höhö


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

Immer ein Bike zu wenig irgendwie...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

habe dann doch nur ein 26er racefully, ein 29er stahlschwein und ein 29er carbon racehardtail.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2013)

Kai: hae? Was hab ich gemacht? Du weist doch, was ich wie lange mit dem zombie gemacht habe und er lebt noch... was willst du mehr?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

Aber heute kam der neue Rahmen von Holy....

Gestern habe ich bei OnOne noch geordert:  1 x Inbred, 1x Fatty-Frame. Sind aber nicht für mich....


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

wenn er bei dir hält, dann bei mir auch.
wiege ja nur filigrane 70 kg. 

hat hier eigentlich noch niemand was über den tatort von gestern abend gesagt, oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

@kai 
Hast du den Poison bestellt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn er bei dir hält, dann bei mir auch.
> wiege ja nur filigrane 70 kg.
> 
> hat hier eigentlich noch niemand was über den tatort von gestern abend gesagt, oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

ja

mit -10% bestellt, und dann noch mit einer "netten" email auf -15% umgeswitched.

@kai 
der freut sich sicherlich jedes mal wenn er erwähnt wird. 

ICH habe alle benachrichtigungen ausgestellt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

Der kam heute an..   Sieht goil aus so klein!  

Warum 29?  -  Ganz einfach:

Holy (wahnsinn, der Name hat hier seinen Durchbruch dank Veikko) braucht ein Radl mit höherer Front. HWS!!
Trails und Co fährt sie nicht.
Also kommt beim 29er die hohe Front ihren Wünschen entgegen. Und das Fully-Mehrgewicht ist auch weg...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> habe dann doch nur ein 26er racefully, ein 29er stahlschwein und ein 29er carbon racehardtail.


oh oh, da habe ich doch glatt den crosser vergessen.

respekt vor denen, die bei noch mehr bikes nicht durcheinander kommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2013)

Sieht aus wie Dörte, das Cube.

@ Kai: Ich muss immer mit den Schultern zucken wenn ich gefragt werde "wie viele". Allerdings immer nur 3 renntaugliche Räder gleichzeitig.

Bei r2-bike gibbets 5% Weihnachtsprozente bis 31.12. - ich sollte da wohl die restliche Schaltung bestellen.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

was für extravagante teile bestellst du denn, dass es von r2 bike sein muss?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> oh oh, da habe ich doch glatt den crosser vergessen.
> 
> respekt vor denen, die bei noch mehr bikes nicht durcheinander kommen.



Welches Racefully?


*@Marcel *
Wtf ist Dörte??




Wie kann man hier mehrere Beiträge zitieren? Raff´s nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> was für extravagante teile bestellst du denn, dass es von r2 bike sein muss?


XX1 Kurbel und der Rest 10-Fach Teile. GXP u. Q166 u. 175mm ist eben eine gute Kombination. Gibts nicht mer als Set mit Kettenblatt 34T.
Habe alle möglichen Shops gecheckt, r2 ist sonst zwar teurer, aber mit 5% günstiger.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welches Racefully?
> 
> 
> *@Marcel *
> ...



Dirtbike 

Einfach unter dem gewünschten Beitrag zitieren klicken. Werden automatisch "gesammelt".


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Dezember 2013)

ein kleines merida ninety nine team. 
gabs noch keine bilder von, und wirds vor der nächsten trockenheit auch nicht geben.

das bike von dörte halt, ein dörtbike.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## xmaxle (28. Dezember 2013)

So liebes ETWR Kompetenzteam: Wo bekomme ich Elastomere verschiedester Härte und Durchmesser her ? 
Guten Morgen vom maxle, der seine Lefty29 grade auf 1110g gebracht hat


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2013)

Man wird hier wieder getönt und aufgemotzt. Man merkt es war weihnachten...
Moin übrigens.
Für <Holy ein 29er...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2013)

1110g??? Mit dir rede ich nicht mehr! Meine hat 1450g mit schafft. Ist aber auch eine große 100mm mit xLoc.

@DoC: mich netten manchmal falsche pauschal aussagen und Unterstellungen, aber ist egal!
Heute Ruhetag und erstmal mit den kleinen Monster raus;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Schaut so aus als hätten wir ein Geburtstagskind!

Alles Gute, Gesundheit, Happy Trails und immer genug Luft im Reifen, Jens!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2013)

Aaaaaaaaalles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!



Moin Rasselbande!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2013)

Hä wer hat denn geburtstag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hat da Wer oder Was Geburtstag?
Alles, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2013)

So hab gerade mal noch die Hope aus der BOR Felge ausgespeicht. Die kommt jetzt ins Trailbike. Um damit ernsthaft rennen zu fahren ist sie mir trotz, dass sie sehr sauber läuft zu schwergängig. Ins Ragley passt sie eh besser reinMal schauen was ich dann für nächste Saison fürn HR zsm bau. Fest steht keine TUne, dirty Flea oder Hope...
Mittlerweile muss ich echt mal hinne machen mit Räder zsm baun usw. Bei mir im Zimmer liegen aktuell 2Satz Renegade ein Satz Ultremos 3 Felgen zwei laufräder zwei Rahmen und dann noch nen paar Kassetten, Ketten ne Gabel....die liste kann fast beliebig weitergeführt werden....Wird zeit das ich daraus mal nen Radl bau


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2013)

Moin!

Hat nun einer Geburtstag oder nicht?! 
Also, ich meine HEUTE!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat nun einer Geburtstag oder nicht?!
> Also, ich meine HEUTE!!!!



Ich


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Da fragt er vorher auch noch so komisch, obwohl schon alles klar ist


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2013)

Nee wat für ne verwirrung


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich musste er erst mal Knuffi fragen, im Ausweis nachsehen oder seine Eltern anrufen!!!! 
Oder es liegt an der Langsamkeit der Schweizer?

Also dann, schöner, großer Schweizer Jens, auch von mir Alles Gute, ne gesunde Saison und immer viel Spaß am basteln!


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2013)




----------



## xmaxle (28. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch fei nei die Schweiz nei !
Um meinen Elastomeraufruf nochmal rauszukramen, ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich alle schon so scheiß schweres SoloAir-Pups-MotionControl-Xloc-Hybrid-KaschimaNirvana Zeuch mit euch herum, was ein Normalsterblicher nicht braucht und bergauf nur Zusatzgewicht ist, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2013)

Hast du getrunken Fabian?!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Nö, aber recht hat er. 
Ich hätte auch gern so eine gepimpte Lefty oder SID WC wie die ausm Light-Bikes-Forum. Aber ich muss fehlendes Können und zu viel Gewicht durch Wahnsinn berg ab ersetzen


----------



## Metrum (28. Dezember 2013)

Klar hat er recht! 
Wusste gar nicht dass es noch Elastomere gibt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2013)

Naja...
Soloair und xloc hab ich an der lefty. Soloair gab es hält beim Umbau auf xloc und das ist zum rennen fahren Klasse!

Kashima und terralogic hab ich am Trainingsrad. Kashima sieht geil aus und gab es umsonst beim gabelbrücken Tausch. Terralogic ist super clean am Lenker und echt coo: kein auf zu machen und funktioniert super.
Bissle schwer aber im training ist das OK.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch schon überlegt den Pushlock raus zu werfen, brauche ich einfach seltenst. Im Training ganz nett, aber sonst?!

Vorhin noch zwei WIN7 Lizenzen geholt um auch die letzten Rechner im Haus flott für die nächsten Jahre zu haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2013)

Pushlock raus? Ich konnte nicht ohne lockout oder dergleichen fahren,... 

Ach ja, ich hab noch eine win 7 Lizenz übrig, sollte jemand noch eine brauchen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke an alle... und hat mal wieder spaß gemacht bisschen den veikko zu verwirren


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Pushlock raus? Ich konnte nicht ohne lockout oder dergleichen fahren,...
> 
> Ach ja, ich hab noch eine win 7 Lizenz übrig, sollte jemand noch eine brauchen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, aber versuchen werde ich das mal. Auf Waldautobahn war es ganz nett.

Hier ist gerade total der Internet-Kollaps. Mein Rechner direkt am Router hat Verbindung, die anderen zwei über D-Lan nur sporadisch.
Ist natürlich murks, wenn man gerade ein Mal das BS neu aufsetzen will 

@ Sascha: Mein PC in Dortmund läuft noch mit XP, der bräuchte eigentlich auch noch ein neues BS. Vielleicht würden dann auch so Dinger wie Delphi, Autocad oder Inventor besser laufen?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2013)

Wollte die ne pm schicken,... Geht aber net. Schreib mir mal ne mail...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2013)

Wir sprechen doch von Elastomeren als Federmedium , oder?
Sehr progressiv das ganze und vom Federweg auch nicht so ergiebig.

Xloc und Co "regulieren" ja die Ölseite und nicht "die eigentl. Feder"...., oder?!

Naja, Leichtbau um jeden Preis brauche ich auch nicht. Dann lieber ganz starr...


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2013)

Also ich mag meine Fox auch mit ihren Fettpölsterchen  Form follows funktion Leichtes Material macht nicht unbedingt schnell, aber kann bei defekt im Rennen sehrwohl langsam machen. Mal Teile wie 2000gr Laufräder usw aussenvor gelassen...

Hab überigens grad nen Steuersatz fürs Fuji geordert. Hab mich für nen Acros entschieden. Marcel hatte ja so viel gutes von denen Berichtet, jez muss ich mal testen was da dran is Untere schale wird überigens Rot und Obere blau. Wird auf dem Goldenen Rahmen schon ziemlich knallen denke ich. Hab aber schon mit Nokons geschaut wie die Farbkombi wirkt. Ich finds Überpornös und wers net mag kanns ja gerne seinem Frisör erzählen


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

So wie immer also?!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Nach den letzten Crossrennen mit Sand und Schlamm - 1mm tiefe Rille im linken Kurbelarm:


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2013)

Egal! Hält!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2013)

Is das nen XT? Hab noch nen Linken inner Hütte liegen glaub ich (Rechter war Putt gegangen). Kannste haben wenn du möchtest


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Nöö hab seiner Zeit bei egay die Kombi Ultegra/DuraAce (re/li) für 30€ bekommen. Geht so seit 2 Jahren.
An der Anlagefläche ist ja auch nichts, nur bis Außenradius der Lagerschale. 

Wollte das aber auch nur mit euch teilen, was das Siffwetter-Rad so mitmachen muss  Hält sicher noch ein paar Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Crossrennen mit Sand und Schlamm - 1mm tiefe Rille im linken Kurbelarm:


Im Rennen noch Gewichtstuning ....im Ziel kann die Karre auseinander fallen.
War da das Lager fest? Eigentlich dreht sich doch alles mit, oder ist das bei der Kurbel anders?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2013)

Gut oder? 

Am inneren Ring liegt die Kurbel am Lager an. Das Lager liegt aber in der Schale und zwischen Kurbel und Lagerschale passt nunmal ein bisschen Dreck. Fest war da nichts


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2013)

Joa sowas passiert halt auch wenns sich eigentlich nicht gegeneinander dreht. Etwas spiel usw is immer. 

Grad eben noch Rolle gefahrn...iwe liefs heute richtig gut...ma eben neuen Rekord gefahrn 196min 

Hab unter anderem "pain and gain" geguckt. Der Film is der Hammer. So Mega lustig kann ich euch nur empfehlen
Trailer:


----------



## xmaxle (29. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wir sprechen doch von Elastomeren als Federmedium , oder?
> Naja, Leichtbau um jeden Preis brauche ich auch nicht.



Nein, nicht als Federmedium, ich brauch sowas als Anschlag in der Gabel :*


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Joa sowas passiert halt auch wenns sich eigentlich nicht gegeneinander dreht. Etwas spiel usw is immer.
> 
> Grad eben noch Rolle gefahrn...iwe liefs heute richtig gut...ma eben neuen Rekord gefahrn 196min



Doch dreht sich ja gegeneinander. Kurbel vs. LagerSCHALE! 

Oida fast 200min, irgendwann fahre ich da einfach von der freien Rolle runter


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Auffer freien hätt ich das auch net geschafft


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Tote Hose hier?


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Bin wieder da. War eben noch inner Muckibude. War iwie sauvoll. Das is wieder die Zeit, wo alle mit ihren komischen guten vorsätzen kommen, ab mitte Februar isses dann wieder ruhiger


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen mache ich so Zeug auch zu Hause  Okay ich hab nur Theraband und Kurzhanteln - reicht aber auch zum Schinden!

Gleich gibts Gänsekäule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
herrlich wenn man mal ausschlafen kann.
Heute geht es mal wieder mit dem Tandem raus, nochmal das schöne Wetter nutzten.


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gut oder?
> 
> Am inneren Ring liegt die Kurbel am Lager an. Das Lager liegt aber in der Schale und zwischen Kurbel und Lagerschale passt nunmal ein bisschen Dreck. Fest war da nichts


Stimmt, Du hast Recht ...und wenn sich da Sand festsetzt, geht es an die Substanz. Ich bin auch schon etliche Schlammrennen mitgefahren aber solche Spuren sind da nicht entstanden. Bei uns ist der Schlamm anscheinend schmieriger.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Also nicht so? 






Gerade bei r2-bike bestellt, insgesamt 6% Rabatt machen bei größeren Summen schon was aus!


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Jau Vaddi und ich haben gestern auch noch zsm was bestellt Hab noch bei meinen Felgen nen gutschein von CRC mitbekommen. 10 Pfund ab nem bestellwert von 75 pfund... Is aber nur 2 wochen gültig...


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin Männer!

Das Wetter sah von drinnen besser aus als es letztendlich war. 
Arg schlammig und blöder Dreckswind! 
Bei 200 min. Rolle solltet ihr über nen Generator ins Netz einspeißen Philipp!!!!


----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2013)

MAhlzeit
Nerven liegen Blank, kein bock mehr auf die Vordere Avid die Hintere geht so gut und die Vordere hat mal wieder ne nfestgefressenen Kolben den ich diesmal nicht mit der Zangen Methode Rausbekomme. Habe nen Service Kit hier aber das bringt ja auch nichts wenn die Kolben nicht rausgehen 
Jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2013)

arg... 4:15h 112km und brutaler gegenwind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2013)

Von Platz 666 auf 555!
Du hast es mit Schnapszahlen Sascha!


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Grad bei CRC gefunden:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/kore-durox-disc-hub-rear-2014/rp-prod109550
Sieht auf jedenfall vielversprechend aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2013)

treffer! 

@maddda: schick, gewicht ist auch gut... aber ob die "besser" ist als eine hope?


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

So überzeugt bin ich von der Hope zumindest am HR nicht. Nach ein paar ritten war ein Lager Putt und wirklich leichtgängig drehen tut sie sich auch nicht

Mal schauen in die engere auswahl fürs Fuji HR kommt die schonmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2013)

naja... meine hope halten echt gut... und an den sound kommt keine dt oder tune ran


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute am Altkönig:


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2013)

oh, biste etwas grundlage gefahren?


----------



## zuki (29. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Gibt es eigentlich keine Barends mehr bei den 29ern? Ist datt so wie ein Riserlenker mit Barends für die Foren-Stylepolizei? Irgendwie vermisse ich meine Lenkerhörnchen...


----------



## BENDERR (29. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deswegen mache ich so Zeug auch zu Hause  Okay ich hab nur Theraband und Kurzhanteln - reicht aber auch zum Schinden!
> 
> Gleich gibts Gänsekäule



Servus!

Mein Vertrag läuft auch nur noch bis Februar.. geh aber schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr hin..
Dafür bin ich jetzt zu Hause aber auch ganz gut ausgestattet: Therabänder, Pezziball, Klimmzugstange, Gym Ringe und Blackroll


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

zuki schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Gibt es eigentlich keine Barends mehr bei den 29ern? Ist datt so wie ein Riserlenker mit Barends für die Foren-Stylepolizei? Irgendwie vermisse ich meine Lenkerhörnchen...



Ohne Witz, vor ´ner Stunde habe ich Bilder aus Südafrika bekommen. Zwei Kumpels sind dort und Bekannte haben dort ein Haus. Der eine hat sich ein neues Bike (29er HT) geholt und lässt es dort im Haus stehen. Was war am Radl dran?  -  Genau! Barends!  Am Flatbar geht´s noch..., mMn.
ICH will aber Keine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2013)

wenig, aber auch schnelle leute fahren teilweise noch welche.

ist genauso wie mit schmalen lenkern.
guck dir mal zielankünfte von marathons an. die profis sind vereinzlet mit lenkern unterwegs, die schmaler als ihre schultern sind.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2013)

Aber sehr vereinzelt,... 
Ich brauche keinen 780er Lenker aber meinen 680er gib ich nicht mehr her
Barends sind bei mit geflogen, weil ich das Gefühl nicht mag, wenn ich da an stoße. Fühlt sich beengt an.

Wenn hat du mit ga gemeint?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2013)

den vorposter, sonst hätte ich ein zitat eingefüht.


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahr die ab und zu noch und benutze sie auch Mittlerweile packe ich die aber nur noch bei ganz langen sachen aus. Wobei in Duisburg beim 8er waren sie auch ganz hilfreich:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, biste etwas grundlage gefahren?



Irgendwie kann ich z.Zt. gar nicht anders...  Die Luft und Motivation ist bissl raus und ich fahre eher zum Spaß. Heute gab´s auch mal 2 Glühwein auf der Tour (kurz vor z.H.!)....


----------



## zuki (29. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der eine hat sich ein neues Bike (29er HT) geholt und lässt es dort im Haus stehen. Was war am Radl dran?  -  Genau! Barends!  Am Flatbar geht´s noch..., mMn.
> ICH will aber Keine!



Ich finde die Dinger zumindest bei längeren Distanzen angenehm. Werde wohl wieder welche an den Leker packen...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:
			
		

> arg... 4:15h 112km und brutaler gegenwind...


Sauber, ich war auch immerhin 3:30h draußen



BENDERR schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Mein Vertrag läuft auch nur noch bis Februar.. geh aber schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr hin..
> Dafür bin ich jetzt zu Hause aber auch ganz gut ausgestattet: Therabänder, Pezziball, Klimmzugstange, Gym Ringe und Blackroll



Da bist du ja richtig gut ausgestattet!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> MAhlzeit
> Nerven liegen Blank, kein bock mehr auf die Vordere Avid die Hintere geht so gut und die Vordere hat mal wieder ne nfestgefressenen Kolben den ich diesmal nicht mit der Zangen Methode Rausbekomme. Habe nen Service Kit hier aber das bringt ja auch nichts wenn die Kolben nicht rausgehen
> Jemand ne Idee ?



Natürlich! DOT ablassen, Bremszange abschrauben, ein Mal mit Druckluft auspusten und alle Teile - besonders die Quadringe ersetzen.

Falls der Bremshebel beim Entlüften nicht schmatzt, würde ich den mal revidieren. Kann sein, dass dieser nicht mehr richtig zurückstellt und das DOT nicht in den Ausgleichsbehälter kommt. Dann "klemmt" auch der Kolben.


----------



## Junior97 (29. Dezember 2013)

Haben das jetzt so gemacht  Und dank neuer Dichtungen hat die Bremse jetzt mehr Bums als die Code meines Kumpels  
Sagen wir so man muss sich mit der XO auseinander setzten dann funktioniert die ;D


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2013)

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie einen festen Kolben an der avid. ich befürchte nur, das ich am zaboo (elixir 5sl) langsam mal ne neue Leitung einziehen muss, die ist schon ewig da drin (seit ich das zaboo habe) und der Druckpunkt ist nicht mehr so schön, wie er schon war...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2013)

was soll denn an der leitung passieren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das Gefühl das die nicht mehr so Druck stabil ist.
Aber ich werde erstmal frisches dot einfüllen...

Sehr hübsches Bild

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> was soll denn an der leitung passieren?



Kommt gut!

Wüsste auch nicht was mit einer Leitung passieren sollte. Die Elixir 5 habe ich seit sie rausgekommen ist und die Leitung ist noch gut.
DOT zieht aber Wasser...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Solange das nicht mit meiner Kurbel passiert:


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Könnte je nach Situation sehr brenzlich werden...

Mein absoluter Alptraum is aber immernoch sowas hier:


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wem es passiert ist, aber vor zwei?! Jahren ist einem im Feld in Remscheid das Steuerrohr von der Krone abgerissen. Das ist wohl sogar berg ab passiert und der Kollege hat die Gabel an den Standrohren gepackt und das ausgesteuert...

Beim WEC gabs bei den Elite Senioren auch einen abgerissenen Ritchey WCS Alu Rennlenker. Folge war wohl eine gebrochene Schulter.
Wenn der Lenker beim Antritt abreisst machst du einfach gar nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2013)

Hörnchen am Lenker ...was ist denn mit Euch los 
...ohne Hörnchen könnte ich nicht und mit einem breiten Lenker (58cm fahr ich ) würde ich mich wahrscheinlich immer mal im Unterholz festfahren 



Heute sind ja viele noch mal richtig fleißig gewesen



Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück, es sah zwar immer nach Regen aus aber es hat nur kurz leicht genieselt.



Die Biber killen fast alle Bäume am Ufer


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man das noch fängt is das einfach nur noch endgegner :O

Hab auch schomma nen Photo von ner gebrochenen Reba gesehn, da war aber das steuerrohr direkt oberhalb der Krone gebrochen. Der blanke horror sowas


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube das war einer von Merida-Schulte. Hardcore sowas.

Ein richtig guter bei uns ausm Verein hat auch beim Straßenrennen mal einen Lenker im Zielsprint abgerissen. Quer geflogen und alle Mann abgeräumt.

Giger ist doch schon zwei mal die DT Schizz am Carbonschaft gebrochen.

@ Jenso: Dafür dass Regen gemeldet war hatte ich auch gute 210 trockene Minuten


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Könnte je nach Situation sehr brenzlich werden...
> 
> Mein absoluter Alptraum is aber immernoch sowas hier:


Das ist krass ...da hat man keine Chance außer gut abrollen wenn`s noch klappt.
Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Crosser hat das extrem in der Gabel gekracht, das ich dachte irgendwas ist angebrochen.
Es war aber nur eine lockere Lenkerklemmung und bei jedem kleinen Sprung hat es den Lenker etwas verdreht. Wenn man bei fertig gekauften Bikes nicht alles nochmal kontrolliert ....ich habe dann etwas Montagepaste verwendet und Ruhe ist.
Danach habe ich alles nochmal genau am Rad kontrolliert und noch leichte Montagemängel festgestellt.

*Nachtrag  @philipp...war das ein deppertes Rohr, also seit dem es die Rohre gibt fühle ich mich auch etwas sicherer *


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2013)

thomas litscher hat doch auch mal seine gabel zerlegt beim eliminator sprint.

wo wir gerade bei stürzen sind.
weis jemand was genau in neheim beim marathon passiert ist?
sah übel aus, und das nur weil er jemanden am lenker touchiert hat und seinen dann verrissen hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Philipp war direkt dahinter. Vereinskollege war auch am Boden.
Gab soweit ich weiß 2 kaputte Räder und einen ausgeschlagenen Zahn (an der Leitplanke).


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2013)

> wo wir gerade bei stürzen sind.
> weis jemand was genau in neheim beim marathon passiert ist?
> sah übel aus, und das nur weil er jemanden am lenker touchiert hat und seinen dann verrissen hat.


In neheim war ich direkt so links/hinten neben denen die gestürzt sind. Hab nur ein Rad blockieren gehört und konnte grad noch ausweichen, war sonne Hand breit Platz, sonst hätte es mich auch erwischt.
Habe im Ziel noch mit einem sani gesprochen. Einen hatten sie wohl mit Gesichtsverletzungen direkt nach Dortmund gebracht


> *Nachtrag  @philipp...war das ein deppertes Rohr, also seit dem es die Rohre gibt fühle ich mich auch etwas sicherer *


 hö ich steh grad iwe aufm schlauch, erklär Nomma?!

@all jetzt kommt auf dmax das Top gear polar  
Spezial


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2013)

...die zerstörte Reba vom Foto 


maddda schrieb:


> Wenn man das noch fängt is das einfach nur noch endgegner :O
> 
> Hab auch schomma nen Photo von ner gebrochenen Reba gesehn, da war aber das steuerrohr direkt oberhalb der Krone gebrochen. Der blanke horror sowas


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Moin!


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier sind es 0°C und Sonne...aber ich bin wieder auf Arbeit.

Mit dem Auto zum Pol ...wenn die Zwei alleine gewesen wären, Hut ab. Aber mit dem ganzen Hilfsvolk am Hals ist das nur eine Materialschlacht .
Aber der Trick mit dem Feuerzeuggas bei der Reifenmontage...genial.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

Die haben ja doch vorher selbst gesagt, dass sies so komfortabel wie möglich haben wolltenFand die Idee mit dem Toilettensitz auf der Anhängerkupplung so geil

Heute kommt um 20:15 überigens das Botswana spezial


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Verwandtschaft von uns sind öfters mit einem G-Klasse Geländewagen durch die Wüste. Vor ein paar Jahren sind sie von Ägypten nach Sudan in ein Minenfeld eingefahren und als zweites Auto (von insg. Drei) über eine Mine gefahren. Der schwere G-Geländewagen hat eine Vorwärtsrolle gemacht und nur durch den 400L Wassertank hinter den Vordersitzen haben sie überlebt. Der letzte Wagen ist dann zurück gefahren und hat Hilfe geholt, das hat 3Tage gedauert. Die Anderen haben sich nicht von der Stelle bewegt, zu Essen und Trinken hatten sie genug . Durch die Explosion ist die Frau vom Onkel aus dem Wagen geschleudert worden und knapp neben einer weiteren Mine gelandet, was sie aber erst später erfahren hat. Da lagen jede Menge Fahrzeug- und Personenminen rum.
Die Fahrtroute war von den dortigen Behörden genehmigt gewesen ...am Ende wurden sie vom Militär geborgen.

Das ist nur eine Geschichte von vielen krassen Erlebnissen, die sie in Afrika auf ihren Touren erlebt haben.
In neuerer Zeit fahren sie aber nicht mehr....zu viel Kriege und zu gefährlich.

Alte Stelle andere Perspektive  von Gestern.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

> Verwandtschaft von uns sind öfters mit einem G-Klasse Geländewagen durch die Wüste. Vor ein paar Jahren sind sie von Ägypten nach Sudan in ein Minenfeld eingefahren und als zweites Auto (von insg. Drei) über eine Mine gefahren. Der schwere G-Geländewagen hat eine Vorwärtsrolle gemacht und nur durch den 400L Wassertank hinter den Vordersitzen haben sie überlebt. Der letzte Wagen ist dann zurück gefahren und hat Hilfe geholt, das hat 3Tage gedauert. Die Anderen haben sich nicht von der Stelle bewegt, zu Essen und Trinken hatten sie genug . Durch die Explosion ist die Frau vom Onkel aus dem Wagen geschleudert worden und knapp neben einer weiteren Mine gelandet, was sie aber erst später erfahren hat. Da lagen jede Menge Fahrzeug- und Personenminen rum.
> Die Fahrtroute war von den dortigen Behörden genehmigt gewesen ...am Ende wurden sie vom Militär geborgen.
> 
> Das ist nur eine Geschichte von vielen krassen Erlebnissen, die sie in Afrika auf ihren Touren erlebt haben.
> In neuerer Zeit fahren sie aber nicht mehr....zu viel Kriege und zu gefährlich.


Das klingt ja nach nem echten Alptraum. Vor allem wenn die Strecke freigegeben wurde und da trotzdem Mienen lagen, dann kann man da ja auf nichts mehr vertrauen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

So... Gardasee ist gemeldet. Wer geht auch hin?
Damit ist sich Luzern oder nicht geklärt... Extreme geht nur mit Lizenz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Muss erstmal meine Lizenz verlängern. 
Die Rennen sind mir aber alle zu weit weg.


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Bester Sonnenschein! 
Aber kratzen musste ich heut Morgen am Auto.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

Jup ich auch. Heute is aber bei mir nur Rekom angesagt bin auch iwe putt^^

Gleich wird erstmal das Ragley geputzt und dann wieg ich erstmal noch Renegades fürs Fuji aus


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2013)

ich werde mal schnell des crosser vom gröbsten dreck befreien und dann 3 stunden durch die gegend rollen. herrlicher sonneschein ist hier.
morgen gibts auch sonne, und dann ist das sobre wieder an der reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde heute nur kurz aufs Rad, gestern war fast zu lange. Aber Sonne ist hier auch.


----------



## BENDERR (30. Dezember 2013)

sonne ist hier auch 
aber werde heute nur schwimmen/klettern und morgen früh nochmal ne runde aufs rad.
laut bericht solls wetter auch so werden wie heute.. und wehe das stimmt nicht


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

So Renegades sind ausgewogen. Habe hier einen Renegade Control in 29x1.95 mit 488gramm. War original mal auf einem Epic verbaut. Wunder mich ehrlich gesagt grad a bisserl übers Gewicht. Meint ihr das könnte ein falsch gelabelter Sworks sein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss! Meine auch erst noch verlängern...
Nachher auch noch ne rekom runde mit dem zaboo... 
Noch kein Zeichen meiner Thomson: (

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Wer schlauchlos fährt sollte das können...für unterwegs .





...das Einfügen geht prima


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

Nur bei Carbonfelgen musste vorsichtig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

Freu mich grad voll. Haben grad zwei anfragen fürn Sommerurlaub rausgeschickt. Nach Finale solls gehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

Freu dich drauf! Da unten ist geil!

Keiner am Gardasee? Doc?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Gemeinheit!

Meine Eltern wollen aber dieses Jahr Kurzurlaub in Chemnitz machen. Dann muss ich nicht 400+ Km nach dem Heavy24 zurück fahren 

Gerade noch Mail von PX bekommen - Rahmen ist immer noch nicht raus  Aber es gibt einen 50 Pfund Gutschein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Gardasee ist geil, aber wir kommen 2014 wahrscheinlich nicht so weit in den Süden....eventuell bis dahin------
https://www.facebook.com/dolomitibrentabike


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gemeinheit!
> 
> Meine Eltern wollen aber dieses Jahr Kurzurlaub in Chemnitz machen. Dann muss ich nicht 400+ Km nach dem Heavy24 zurück fahren
> 
> Gerade noch Mail von PX bekommen - Rahmen ist immer noch nicht raus  Aber es gibt einen 50 Pfund Gutschein.



Frag die von PX mal ob sie es nicht bar reinlegen können weil dir der Gutschein nix nützt da du dort nichts mehr kaufen wolltest! 
Wer macht denn Kurzurlaub in Chemnitz? Habe die ne Wette verloren?  Ich glaube schlimmer ist im Osten nur noch Magdeburg.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Mir solls recht sein, da gibbets sicher ein Wellness Hotel und an der Strecke ist auch ein schöner See mit Strand


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke mal, das die Eltern ihren Sohn leiden sehen wollen...da ist die Stadt Nebensache


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Philipp ist ja bei seiner ersten Nachtrunde mit einem Baum kollidiert. Er ist dann mit Freundin in die Stadt zum Krankenhaus - da hatten sie nicht mal ein Röntgengerät 
(Im zweiten KH dann schon!)

In Duisburg beim 24h Rennen sind meine Eltern auch vorbei gekommen um mich Leiden zu sehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

meine schwester ist extra dafuer mit zur 24h wm gefahren... und ich ruiniere mir nach 9h den ruecken.
nach einer runde laufen wegen einem platten, waren ALLE wirbel raus!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Nja meine Eltern sind auch mal eben 400km vom See nach Chemnitz gefahren um den übermüdeten Sohn abzuholen 
War natürlich doof 2x Sprit zu verfahren (gut im Audi ist Firmensprit...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Freu dich drauf! Da unten ist geil!
> 
> Keiner am Gardasee? Doc?


Jau bin schon gespannt!

Dieses Jahr war ich nur ein paar Tage in den Vogesen. freu mich schon drauf ma wieder richtig urlaub zu machen



> nach einer runde laufen wegen einem platten, waren ALLE wirbel raus!



Wie geht das denn? oO


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

Das Rad schräg vor mir im Rennen schieben müssen. Dadurch starke Erschütterungen auf eine verdrehte Wirbelsäule... Physiotherapeuten aus DRM Zelt daneben hat mich eingerenkt... Alles raus:-(

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Sascha auf Arbeit immer so rumhängt.....






 ....ist der Körper zu weich für den Rennstress


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es eigentlich wesentlich interessanter das Sascha ne Schwester hat und es bisher verschwiegen hat, wen interessieren da noch Wirbel?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich wesentlich interessanter das Sascha ne Schwester hat und es bisher verschwiegen hat, wen interessieren da noch Wirbel?!


Bei FB heißt ein Mädel wie der Sascha.....entweder gehört der hübsche blonde Zopf zur Schwester?

Ach ne....ich seh es gerade ...ist seine Angetraute


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie man in die IG kommt, kann daher auch nicht mehr ins Gesichtsbuch gucken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

Jawohl! Der Zopf gehört meinem Weibe!
Meine Schwester gibt es bei fb aber auch... Vorname Lena... Den Rest musst ihr selber recherchieren;-)

Und ja, die IG suchte ich auch schon...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Da klickst Du auf dein Bildchen....dann im Profil auf Gruppen...usw.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Die Schwester ist ja wie ihr Bruder auf Arbeit 

Habt Ihr schon gemerkt, das man Bilder direkt mit ihrer I-Adr. hier einfügen kann....unter Bilder einfügen (ohne Umwege)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da klickst Du auf dein Bildchen....*dann im Profil auf Gruppen*...usw.



Bei mir steht nix mit Gruppen!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Veikko hat die IG wiedergefunden?


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja Marcel, aber irgendwie über die Startseite, weil ich dachte irgendwo müssen da ja auch die Gruppen gelistet sein. 
Habe FB ja lange links liegen gelassen....


----------



## Junior97 (30. Dezember 2013)

Und wie ich find die IG nimmer


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Komm schon selbst der Veikko hat die gefunden


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Komm schon selbst der Veikko hat die gefunden



*VORSICHT M A R C E L !!!!!!  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab  sie hatte das mit den Gruppen erst nicht gelesen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hab  sie hatte das mit den Gruppen erst nicht gelesen



Und er schreibt auch nur noch Murks  Fast so wie Sascha


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Naja, bei Jan liegts nur am fehlenden Komma!
Bei Sascha am Tapatalk (hoffe ich!).


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2013)

Ne, ich bin einfach nur doof!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt wo du das mit diesem Komma sagst, verstehe ich auch was der Junior will


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2013)

Geil, unser WP-Team hat heute 101 Punkte gemacht 
Nach dieser Runde hab's vorhin erst einmal Nudeln mit Pesto und ein alkoholfreies Erdinger 
Jetzt könnte ich auch schon gut ins Bett gehen.


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Das sind aber mächig viele Punkte an einem Tag Christian!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ja schon sowas geahnt, aber 3x ~ 8h und ich dann noch mal mit mickrigen 75min


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2013)

Veikko, möchtest du mir vielleicht etwas sagen?


----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

Wer fährt denn 8h? Haben die sich alle im Wald verfahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Veikko, möchtest du mir vielleicht etwas sagen?



Ja - aber nix böses!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2013)

Das ist auch besser so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Geil, unser WP-Team hat heute 101 Punkte gemacht
> Nach dieser Runde hab's vorhin erst einmal Nudeln mit Pesto und ein alkoholfreies Erdinger
> Jetzt könnte ich auch schon gut ins Bett gehen.


Erdinger passt immer 

Aber was mir auffällt, jetzt nach einem fröhlichem Kindergeburtstag, und ich habe nicht soviel getrunken ............fast alle Avatare hier sind immer noch durch die Umstellung des Forums sehr undeutlich.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2013)

Noch mal in besserer Qualität und mit Umweg über die Dropbox. Bei Youtube bekomme ich keine gute Qualität hin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2013)

He, da ist ja noch wer 


zur Info für Alle...ich kannte den Weg auch noch nicht.
http://mauerweg.com/mauerwegkarte.php



...die 8h Runde, 160km


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Noch mal in besserer Qualität und mit Umweg über die Dropbox. Bei Youtube bekomme ich keine gute Qualität hin.


Ich höre bei der Aufnahme gar keine Knackgeräusche...ist das mit dem Brustgurt nicht so schlimm wie am Lenker oder Helm?
Und wie bekommst Du zum org. Ton noch die Hintergrundmusik dazu?...geht das auch mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker?


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und wie bekommst Du zum org. Ton noch die Hintergrundmusik dazu?...geht das auch mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker?



Moin Jens und Rest!

Jens, die Musik kommt aus dem Radio. Man muss nur mit dem starten warten bis das richtige Lied kommt bzw., so wie die beiden, am Jahresende fahren wo bei sämtlichen Sendern die Top 1000 des Jahres kommen!
Marcel benutzt das und ist sehr zufrieden damit, wie er schreibt!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens und Rest!
> 
> Jens, die Musik kommt aus dem Radio. Man muss nur mit dem starten warten bis das richtige Lied kommt bzw., so wie die beiden, am Jahresende fahren wo bei sämtlichen Sendern die Top 1000 des Jahres kommen!
> Marcel benutzt das und ist sehr zufrieden damit, wie er schreibt!!!



Zu gut   

Jetzt musst du nur noch erklären, wie ich die passenden Stellen des Liedes auf die Schnipsel aus 2,5h hinbekomme 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich höre bei der Aufnahme gar keine Knackgeräusche...ist das mit dem Brustgurt nicht so schlimm wie am Lenker oder Helm?
> Und wie bekommst Du zum org. Ton noch die Hintergrundmusik dazu?...geht das auch mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker?



Das mit dem Brustgurt stört auch kaum, ich hatte den Winkel nur etwas flach eingestellt. Ich benutze die kostenlose Software von GoPro.
Wenn deine Cam auch mp4 Dateien produziert müsstest du damit eigentlich auch arbeiten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Veikko, mit dem Radio klappt nicht...der Lenker ist schon voll  





 ...ich wandle dann besser mal die mp4 mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker um, habe es eben mal probiert. Dat geht


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2013)

Also ich benutz MAGIX deluxe 17 is auch ganz gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2013)

Es ist vollbracht! Von Gewicht her ne Ecke besser als die Shannon;-)





Optisch,...Naja:





5mm über Max Auszug... Mal sehen, was beim vermessen raus kommt...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2013)

Das is mal nen heftiger auszug! Biste dir sicher, dass dein Rahmen net ne nummer zu klein is?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2013)

Naja.. Größer wäre länger... Wie schon oft drüber aufgeregt, verbaut Specci ein 46cm SitzRohr an einem L Rahmen... War aber mit der shannon und der Token genauso...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2013)

Moin Jungs.

Sascha, trotzdem finde ich den Rahmen zu klein. Habe mir das Bild lange angeschaut...  
Maik fährt bei 1,78m ein Epic in M, ich bin L beim Testival gefahren (bei 1,80m).
Du warst doch so um die Ecke 1,90m !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2013)

Sorry Sascha aber sieht scheizze aus. Tu dir den gefallen und hol dir nen bike das dir passt. Das ganze am spezi ist ja nur flickzeugs...

Gerade nen lecker fondue gehabt und ich ne ganze flasche weisswein...

Wünsche hier allen ein gutes erfolgreiches und unfallfreies jahr.

Auch uns alten säcken jens III, veikko und mir

Bis zum nä jahr...bleibt euch treu jungs


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs.
> 
> Sascha, trotzdem finde ich den Rahmen zu klein. Habe mir das Bild lange angeschaut...
> Maik fährt bei 1,78m ein Epic in M, ich bin L beim Testival gefahren (bei 1,80m).
> Du warst doch so um die Ecke 1,90m !?



Er hat ca 187cm der jungspund. 
Für das epic zu gross...
Du solltest stahl mal in erwägung ziehen. Hast ja jetzt den beweis dass man stahl auch auf 9,6kg bringt und renntauglich ist...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2013)

Genau, allen einen guten Rutsch! 

Und beste Wünsche auch von Marcus!!



Prost!


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2013)

Schön dass du dich wenigstens zu den alten Säcken dazu zählst Jens - ein wenig Trost! 
Wünsche euch auch allen ein erfolgreiches, gesundes und glückliches Neues Jahr! 
Und viele neue und interessante Bike-Projekte....


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem ist, das xl ist zu lang, zudem ändert es nix am SitzRohrWinkel und damit der position vom Sattel hinter dem tretlager.
Und ein anderes fully kommt mir nicht in die tüte!
Ich versuche es so, sollte es nicht gehen, gibt es wieder ein hardtail!

Das Problem ist, das ich mit den epic effektiv schneller bin, trotz 1,5Kg Übergewicht und scheiss Sitzposition!
Ich versteck den knick einfach hinter meinen filigranen schenken;-)
Ach ja: 1,86m und sehr kurzer Oberkörper...

Das bei mir Optik einfach nach Funktion geht, sollte man seit dem zaboo mit 2cm spacer unter der oberen Brücke... Bei mir ist ok, was schnell macht! 

Euch allenauch einen guten rutsch! Und schon ist, was vorwärts geht! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2013)

Sascha, das Bike ist was für selbstbewusste Fahrer ....und wenn man genau hinsieht, die Sattelstützen-Sitzrohrkombination könnte man als großes "S" = Sascha deuten....schade das ich Dir keinen XL-Rahmen zum ausprobieren leihen kann.



...der alte Sack war heute spielen.....das Video dauert aber noch


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich saß auf dem xl drauf... Voll die streckBank\Lkw
Entweder L oder kein epic! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2014)

Gutes neues!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir nochmals EIN GESUNDES NEUES JAHR!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
und ein Gutes Neues Jahr!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2014)

Herrlich! Um 2 ins Bett und um 530uhr war mein kleiner wach... Komplett im Eimer,... An training ist da nicht wirklich zu denken,... Und das ohne nennenswerten Alkoholgenuss...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2014)

Von dir oder deinem Kurzen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Herrlich! Um 2 ins Bett und um 530uhr war mein kleiner wach... Komplett im Eimer,... An training ist da nicht wirklich zu denken,... Und das ohne nennenswerten Alkoholgenuss...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Na da hättest Du uns aber in der Zeit, wo wir noch genüsslich im Kissen lagen, eine schöne Guten Morgen Geschichte schreiben können


----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2014)

Bei mir schläft noch alles. Versuche es jetzt mit dem Knack&Back Geruch und wenn das nicht hilft kommt der Kuchen noch hinterher in den Ofen. Einzig der Hund war wach, zum Gassi gehen, jetzt pennt die aber auch wieder.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Januar 2014)

Hast Du nicht so ein altes Heizungsrohr durch`s Haus laufen....da kann man schön dagegen klopfen, und schon sind alle munter....das Jahr soll ja gleich mit einem "Paukenschlag" beginnen


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues !


----------



## Metrum (1. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht so ein altes Heizungsrohr durch`s Haus laufen....da kann man schön dagegen klopfen, und schon sind alle munter....das Jahr soll ja gleich mit einem "Paukenschlag" beginnen



Nein das habe ich nicht Jens, außerdem ist die Ruhe auch nicht unangenehm. 
Muss Linus dann nur bald wecken weil er sich immer ärgert wenn er den halben Tag verpennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2014)

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes und gesundes 2014.

Wir haben gegen 4.00 Uhr die Heimreise angetreten und lagen gegen 5.00 Uhr im Bett. 
Wecker 11.30 Uhr, gerade noch Kaffee Nr. 3 genießen und gleich auf den Hobel.
Weibchen muss sowieso die Kids einsammeln...


----------



## pirat00 (1. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen und ein frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2014)

Musste dann doch noch 2h auf dem crosser. HTFU! 





Bissle schmutzig war es aber schon, dafür fast 10 grad

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Junior97 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues
Bin dann auch mal eben aufgestanden


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2014)

Zu geil:


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2014)

Wollte auch raus dank gutem Wetter, aber richtig fit bin ich nicht.
Heute einfach mal Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2014)

Werd gleich noch etwas auffe rolle gehn. Morgen hab ich dann meinen Gammeltag eingeplant.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2014)

Auf 10min zusammen geschreddert, 15% übrig, reichlich 2 Stunden Spaß....1Tag Arbeit ....fahrt ein Stückchen mit.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2014)

Du hast wirklich interessantes Gelände  Besser als hier am See...

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum so 'nen schmalen Lenker fährst


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2014)

mit mehr Lenker würde ich mich im Wald "festfahren"....ich vermisse auch nicht mehr Breite.
....ich habe aber festgestellt, das ich wieder ein bisschen mehr Technik üben muss.
Das Video habe ich von 9GB auf 1,4GB in HD gekürzt und fürs Forum nochmal auf 380MB reduziert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich bin mal ein bisschen arbeiten auf Arbeit.....
.....seid Ihr heute alle gelähmt durch mein Filmchen, oder habe ich Euch so inspiriert, das ihr gleich auf Rad gesprungen seid


----------



## InoX (2. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche euch auch ein gesundes und vor allem erfolgreiches neues Jahr.

Das Video sieht sehr gut aus Jens. Über diese Landschaft würde ich mich hier richtig freuen.

Kann in dm Hopevideo überhaupt jemand normal fahren?


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2014)

Morgen

Jau Jens sieht seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schön flowig aus bei euch Mit dem Lenker würd ich aber net klarkommen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Januar 2014)

Wie geil ist bitte das Hope Video? Nur bekannte Leute dabei, sogar Guy Martin und Rob Warner


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2014)

Guy martin fährt ja ein Hope Bike, mit er den britischen Hochgeschwindigkeitsrekord für Fahrräder gebrochen hat
http://www.chainreactionhub.com/lat...n-british-bicycle-speed-record-this-christmas


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Schon wieder tote Hose im ETWR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Scho bissle...

Mein kleiner war heute hart: ich voll bepackt mit einkaufen, Weibe mit Kind und SCHLÜSSEL! und kommt nicht aus dem quark die Tür auf zu schließen. Ich weiße sie freundlich drauf hin, das es schwer ist und nen kleiner??? "Harden the fuck up!"

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Bei uns wollten sie heute Früh die Heizkörper ablesen und ich hatte an der Tür nur gelesen dass sie die Wasseruhren ablesen wollen.
Als die zwei Weiber heute morgen kurz vor Acht vor der Tür standen und ich das Körbchen mit den Röhrchen für die Heizung sah habe ich sie wieder abtreten lassen. Brückentag, Ferien und alle außer mir noch am schlafen! 
Sind dann kurz nach Zehn nochmal gekommen, da hatte ich die Bande dann wach. Schlechte Planung, nächste Woche wäre schlauer gewesen oder wenigstens am Nachmittag.
Zumindest scheint hier die Sonne und ich hüpfe gleich aufs Bike.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Hier pisst es aus eimern! Naja im Wald kmr fahren sollte gehen...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2014)

Mooin

Gestern hab ich mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag Krempel für die Uni gemacht...Am Ende war mein Hirn leer
Hier regnets auch in Strömen Vaddi und ich gehn jez erstmal in die Muckibude


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Hier war 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit und es gab keinen Tropfen von oben 
3,5h mit den wohl besten Trails hier in der Umgebung - dafür musst du wohl mal vorbeikommen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Januar 2014)

Tag auch

na ich hoffe sehr das ich nä. Woche wieder fit bin dann gehts auch endlich wieder auf' s neue Rad, hoffentlich!!!

euch noch ne schönen Tag


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2014)

Na da warst du dann auch lang genug krank! 
Dir noch ein besonders gesundes Neues Jahr Maik.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Januar 2014)

danke Veikko...naja war aber auch arbeiten  Sylvesterdienst und so.....aber ihr habt ja schön reingefeierst


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

2h kraftAusdauer... Gut war es!
Wetter war eher mäßig: feucht und sau rutschig!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2014)

Hatte heute morgen das letzte mal Brusttag im Kraftausdauerplan. Konnte auf der Flachbank nochmal um 5kg steigern



> 3,5h mit den wohl besten Trails hier in der Umgebung - dafür musst du wohl mal vorbeikommen



Werde ich auf jedensten mal machen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Hat mich dann ein wenig geärgert die Cam nicht mitgenommen zu haben - war ja viel besseres Wetter als erwartet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Januar 2014)

Nabend Männer ,
wehe es ist hier nochmal so lange nichts los....ich brauche wenigstens was zu Lesen wenn ich selber mal keine Lust zum Schreiben habe.
Freut mich, das Sascha wieder Druck machen kann, aber was "kmr fahren" heißt :ka?


----------



## Metrum (3. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Männer ,
> wehe es ist hier nochmal so lange nichts los....ich brauche wenigstens was zu Lesen wenn ich selber mal keine Lust zum Schreiben habe.
> Freut mich, das Sascha wieder Druck machen kann, aber was "kmr fahren" heißt :ka?




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KMR


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Januar 2014)

....."kanzerogen, mutagen, reproduktionstoxisch (krebserzeugend, erbgutverändernd, fortpflanzungsgefährdend);"
Sascha, Du brauchst einen Damensattel


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat mich dann ein wenig geärgert die Cam nicht mitgenommen zu haben - war ja viel besseres Wetter als erwartet.


.....ich nehme das Ding jetzt immer mit, am Brustgurt merkt man die Cam kaum....nur wenn ich den Hintern mal über den hinteren Reifen hängen muss, da ist dann der Sattel im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Dummerweise liegt dann der Brustgurt (Puls) auf der Halterung der Cam, ist ein bissel unpraktisch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dummerweise liegt dann der Brustgurt (Puls) auf der Halterung der Cam, ist ein bissel unpraktisch.


Bei mir passt das, ich habe genug Brustmuskel....sozusagen verschwindet der PM in meinem Dekolletè (keine Trichterbrust)


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Vom "Platz" her ist das auch kein Problem. Ich hab doch aber nur so ein einfaches Pulsding, das man zum "Umschalten" an den Pulsgurt halten muss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vom "Platz" her ist das auch kein Problem. Ich hab doch aber nur so ein einfaches Pulsding, das man zum "Umschalten" an den Pulsgurt halten muss.


Aha, das kenne ich nicht....musst Du da mit der Uhr an den Gurt? und gleichzeitig drücken, wird Zeit das Weihnachten wird


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Die Pulsuhr hat nur einen Knopf (Start/Stopp oder Menues).
Wenn sie "aufzeichnet" kurz Richtung Gurt halten und sie schaltet um zwischen Puls/Zeit/Fahrtzeit. Dann kann man noch die Trainingsbereiche einstellen.


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2014)

So hab mal gerade eben den Restliche Reifenkram den ich noch aus 26 er beständen hier hatte in den Bikemarkt gestellt. Konnte mich endlich mal dazu durchringen mir die Mühe zu machen
Im moment is bei uns etwas Chaos. Wir haben ne neue Werkstatteinrichtung bestellt und entrümpeln unsern Keller. Nächste woche kommt nen Kontainer für müll usw, aber die neuen Werkstattmöbel sind schon da, sprich werkbank, Hängeschrank usw und die Kartons stehen jez überall hier verteilt rum


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Mein Kaffenback hat einen neuen Besitzer gefunden, morgen gehts auf die Reise.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, es ist schön wieder auf last zu trainieren. 
Kmr = kraft mit rad. Sehr niedrige Frequenz und maximal dicker gang.
Den Januar durch ist das der Schwerpunkt. ab Februar gehe ich dann verstärkt zu EB/SB Intervallen über.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

So früh schon? Ich fahre nach der längeren Durststrecke und 2x länger krank seit Wittenborn endlich wieder lange GA Einheiten. Ich merke jetzt schon dass sich das auszahlt  

Am Freitag ist afaik auch Anmeldung für MegaSports in Sundern 
Dieses Jahr will ich WEIT in die Top30 - Philipp und ich haben es ja geschafft uns für den "Premium-Startblock" zu qualifizieren!


----------



## pirat00 (3. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Am Freitag ist afaik auch Anmeldung für MegaSports in Sundern



Ab Freitag???
Auf der HP steht ab 26.01 18Uhr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Es geht hier ja auch im April richtig los!
Ich mache meist unter der Woche 2-3 Einheiten hart und dann am woe mindestens einer lange GA Einheit.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2014)

Im Winter dieses ewige nur Grundlage schrubben halte ich auch net aus. Zwischenruch muss man auhc mal gas geben dürfen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Ab Freitag???
> Auf der HP steht ab 26.01 18Uhr?!



Total vertan - Sonntag (05.01) gemeint, Freitag geschrieben und wirklich ist es der 26.01


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Oja! Schön Oberschenkel abstauben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Nee nur Grundlage geht auch nicht, aber so richtig auskotzen tue ich im Winter nicht. 
Klar sprintet man mal irgendwo hoch, aber nur bis es so gerade weh tut. Strukturiert erst später im Jahr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Januar 2014)

Wie sie Alle schon mit den Krallen scharren.....herrlich, jetzt kommt erstmal der fette Schnee


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie sie Alle schon mit den Krallen scharren.....herrlich, jetzt kommt erstmal der fette Schnee


Üäääää sag sowas net. *schnüff* will jez sonne

Eigentlich könnte ich mir ja mal nen paar km flatterband schnappen, nen kurs abstecken und wir fahrn rennen. Wird schon keiner Mitkriegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Wo??? Ihhhh! Will nicht!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## F4B1 (3. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> herrlich, jetzt kommt erstmal der fette Schnee


Schnee? Hier gehts eher in Richtung 15°C. War heute in kurzen Trikot mit Windweste unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2014)

Ich trage die letzten Tage auch immer Sommerhandschuhe und muss viel trinken


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2014)

Boar... Strömender Regen, 4 Intervalle kmr, 2x auf 800m hoch,... War mit kalt und nass!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Boar... Strömender Regen, 4 Intervalle kmr, 2x auf 800m hoch,... War mit kalt und nass!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Moin Sascha.......ich wusste nicht, das die Wii u so realistisch rüber kommt ....und bitte nicht erkälten


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2014)

Hi hi... Ne, erkälten wäre doof. Darum direkt unter die warme Dusche und nun ist Schon wurde alles gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2014)

Moooin

War bin vor ner guten stunde erst wieder reingekommen. Haben heute ne nette Runde gedreht

Iwe bin ich grad voll müde von der frischen luft...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2014)

War diesmel 3,5h mit den Kollegen aufm MTB. Den netten Trail von gestern noch mal gefahren und was anderes richtig geiles 
Bin jetzt aber auch platt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Januar 2014)

...knapp 4 Stunden, am Ende nur noch 1°C und dunkel


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2014)

Ui das sieht nach Spaß aus! JEns sachmal kann man damit auch Wheelie fahrn?

@ Marcel weiß auch net iwe bin ich wenns draussn kalt is immer kaputter nachm fahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2014)

So moderat wie es jetzt ist, sind 3h schon okay. Das geht bei mir wirklich gut. Wenn es noch etwas länger gehen soll, brauche ich zwischendurch eine Banane oder sowas.


----------



## Metrum (4. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ui das sieht nach Spaß aus! JEns sachmal kann man damit auch Wheelie fahrn?



Ja klar - muss nur die richtige Frau nach hinten!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Januar 2014)

, da bräuchte ich aber Zwillingsbereifung!

Video schneiden ist mit meiner Kochplatte nur Stress ...ein kleiner Trost, ich brauch nichts anderes machen


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2014)

Überigens hab letztens nen Bericht auf Servus tv über die 737 Challange gesehen. Der absolute wahnsinn
Schaut mal auf der Internetseite vorbei, das is der Hammer
http://www.737challenge.com/


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2014)

Ach da gehts ja nur um ein bisschen Gekletter...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so ein Rumgeklettere schafft man nur mit Vollbart, viel Kohle und ohne Frau .

...meine Kochplatte hat fertig.
   ....die Zeitlupe (habe ich aus einer älteren Aufnahme) ist krass, wie das Rad arbeiten muss.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2014)

Nabend!

Richtig gutes Video, Jens!! 

Ich verzweifel die ganze Zeit an einem Upload von einem Handy-Video....


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gehts nicht mehr direkt. Das Video verschwindet einfach wenn es fertig hochgeladen ist.
Wenn ich es bei Dropbox hochlade gehts problemlos?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht YouTube? Musik im Video?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts nicht mehr direkt. Das Video verschwindet einfach wenn es fertig hochgeladen ist.
> Wenn ich es bei Dropbox hochlade gehts problemlos?!



Genauso bei mir.

Dropbox kenne ich als App, nutze es aber nicht. Taugt das was? Was kann´s sonst noch?


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2014)

Hab bis jetzt auch immer bei Youtube hochgeladen...

Heut nammitach noch eben das Kantenklatschr HR fürs Ragley feddich gemacht. Pro 2 Evo WTB i 25 TCS in 29 Zoll komplett sapim Race und Sapim Alunippel. 1083gr. Gehen für ein LR, mit 25mm Maulweite, das lim prinzip kaum einsatzbereichbeschränkungen hat eigentlich in ordnung. Das Teil is soo bocksteif Hab das schon beim einspeichen gemerkt, wenn man da an einem Nippel rumdreht passiert fast nix
Einzig Speichen in ungerader abstufung wären noch schon gewesen. Auf der antriebsseiten sitzten die Speichen ca. 1mm unter der Kante vom schlitz, aber Sapim gibbet ja nur in 2mm abstufeung


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genauso bei mir.
> 
> Dropbox kenne ich als App, nutze es aber nicht. Taugt das was? Was kann´s sonst noch?



Ist eigentlich ein besserer Onlinespeicher. Hat noch sowas wie Gruppenfunktionen für mehrere Nutzer (gut z.b. wenn man mehrere Rechner hat oder Gruppenarbeiten).


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2014)

Morgen Leute.

Boah bin ich heute unmotiviert, heute erster Tag Uni nach der Weihnachtspause. Hab iwe voll schlecht geschlafen-.-


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Heute ist doch Feiertag!?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Januar 2014)

Nur weil in BaWü Feiertag ist, ist nicht überall Feiertag...


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2014)

Vlt. bei euch Sascha aber in NRW wohnen nur Gottlose! 
Sitze jetzt hier fest da ich wieder mal auf UPS warten muss, da meine Freundn morgen Geburtstag hat und ich recht kurzfristig agiert habe.
Um 14:00 habe ich Therapie, draußen scheint die Sonne und der Tag wird mir wohl nichts bringen weil ich nicht aufs Bike kann. 
Ach ja - Moin Jungs!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Echt? Dachte das ist ein allgemeiner...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (6. Januar 2014)

In Bayern übrigens auch. Frohen Feiertag Kinder !


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2014)

Schreckliche Gemeinheit! Ich geh dann erstmal aufs Bike.


----------



## baloo (6. Januar 2014)

In der Schweiz wird natürlich auch gearbeitet, aber dafür gibts heute überall Dreikönigskuchen !!!


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2014)

Schön wärs, wenn der allgemein wäre^^

Ich werd hier grad wahnsinnig. Das touchpad von meinem Laptop gibt grad den geist auf Hängt oft total auf der rechten Maustaste, Maus bewegt sich von alleine usw


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

So,... Gerade noch nen gestrippten SLR erstanden.
Der auf dem zaboo ist durch gesessen und vorgestern Muster ich sogar das Gestell mit ner Rohrzange richten,... Ich glaub es war an der Zeit

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2014)

moin....
so nun endlich mal frei und das Wetter ist so lala...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Frei, super Wetter, aber eigentlich ist heute trainingsfrei,... die Beine wollen das auch... mal sehen ob ich mich dran halte

Bin gerade am überlegen: Sattel gestrippt lassen, oder mit rotem Leder beziehen? 

Edit: rotes NapaLeder bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2014)

war dein Fitting nicht am We???


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

der typ musste kurzfristig absagen... bin leicht genervt :/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Januar 2014)

hmm


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2014)

Ärgerlich sowas! War heute nur kurz aufm Crosser - war so schrecklich nass.

Gerade noch mal meinem lieblings Menschen bei PX gemailt, wenn möglich sollen die mir ESI Racergrips und eine XT Kassette zum Rahmen dazu packen. Dann könnte ich das Rad zu gegebener Zeit fertig bauen ohne noch selbst Geld reingesteckt zu haben 

Ist hier jemand schon mal beim Rothaus-Bulls-Cup gestartet?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Ja. Vor 2 Jahren glaub ich. Cole Serie wollte ich Vllt auch wieder 1-2 regnen fahren. Sind hält immer locker 500km fährt insgesamt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2014)

Zwei Rennen haben von mir ~2h Anfahrt, das ginge noch. Zumindest wenn Papa mich fährt.


----------



## Junior97 (6. Januar 2014)

Sascha hattest du die Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rücken ?
Wenn ja hat das mit der Stütze jetzt was gebracht ? 
Denn ich habe seit 3 Wochen IMMER im unteren Rücken schmerzen beim Radfahren weis aber nicht was ich dagegen unternehmen soll.


----------



## BENDERR (6. Januar 2014)

Naja, als erste Maßnahme würde ich mal Krafttraining (v.a. für den Rumpf) probieren.

Hallo


----------



## Junior97 (6. Januar 2014)

Hab ich schon und ich mache neben MTB auch noch Crossfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, untere rücken. Muskulatur ist mehr als genug da (auch im rücken)
Ich habe auf dem epic wohl den Sattel zu weit hinten gehabt... Das genaue einstellen vom epic steht ja noch aus  demnach hab ich es auch noch nicht getestet...
Aber auf dem zaboo ist die Sitzpos nun wie reingeschissen! Hab noch einen der 2x1cm spacer wieder raus gemacht. Jetzt passt es perfekt!
Nochmal messen und dann auf das Epic über tragen.
Ich hab vorhin mal mit dt umgedrehten Thomson gemacht, wie ich denke und es fühlt sich gut an... Jetzt wäre ich noch auf den Fitter... Mal sehen was er sagt.

Ps: der -17er ist auch wieder drin,... Fühlt sich aber mit dem Sattel sooo weit vorne echt gut an!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein besserer Onlinespeicher. Hat noch sowas wie Gruppenfunktionen für mehrere Nutzer (gut z.b. wenn man mehrere Rechner hat oder Gruppenarbeiten).



So, habe jetzt auch Dropbox. War ja schon vorinstall. auf meinem Galaxy S4.
Hast du es auch auf dem PC?

Video hochladen hat geklappt.

Danke Marcel


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Brauch ich net... Google,... Nsa kommt genauso in dropbox rein 

Gerade was leckeres bestellt : Glenfarclas 105,... scotch aus dem Sherry Fass! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt auch Dropbox. War ja schon vorinstall. auf meinem Galaxy S4.
> Hast du es auch auf dem PC?
> 
> Video hochladen hat geklappt.
> ...



Jop habs auf den PCs und Lappi. Auf deine eigene Dropbox kannst du dann von allen Rechnern zugreifen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Brauch ich net... Google,... Nsa kommt genauso in dropbox rein
> 
> Gerade was leckeres bestellt : Glenfarclas 105,... scotch aus dem Sherry Fass!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Darum gehts ja nicht, aber Maggo und ich konnten nicht direkt Videos ins Album laden. Der Umweg über Dropbox geht aber.

Klingt lecker, beschreib mal wie der schmeckt wenn du ihn hast. Bis jetzt fast nur blended oder double oak getrunken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2014)

Sicher! Ich liebe single malt mit Reifung in Sherry, Portwein, oder sonst so was Fässern

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2014)

Wässerst du den? Ist ja ein 105er...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2014)

Damit hab ich ehrlichn noch keine Erfahrung. Aber da manche das bei so starken machen weiß ich. Mal sehen...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2014)

_Moin!!  _


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2014)

dach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
der Alltag hat mich wieder.


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2014)

Moin!


----------



## Junior97 (7. Januar 2014)

Morgen

schrieb der Azubi der bis zum . Urlaub hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

Normal hochgeladen ,
ein bisschen Singletrail von gestern


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2014)

Haben die im Osten bessere Trails und bessere Straßen.... tzzzzz!

Da würd ich auch gerne fahren 

Aber Jens, mit deiner Droptechnik kommst du nicht viel weiter als diese Höhe. Wenn es höher wird solltest du schon was am Lenker ziehen und Gewicht verlagern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (7. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Normal hochgeladen ,
> ein bisschen Singletrail von gestern


Man man ist es bei euch schön trocken, bei uns zwar von oben trocken, aber die Wälder sind vom Schnee so richtih schön durchgeweicht.
Aber cool anzusehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Haben die im Osten bessere Trails und bessere Straßen.... tzzzzz!
> 
> Da würd ich auch gerne fahren
> 
> Aber Jens, mit deiner Droptechnik kommst du nicht viel weiter als diese Höhe. Wenn es höher wird solltest du schon was am Lenker ziehen und Gewicht verlagern


....ich weiß, aber dort bin ich zu langsam unterwegs und der Weg ist sehr rutschig, schmal, krumm und links geht es steil ins Tal.
Es ging ja um nichts....sonst springe ich solche Rampen, aber an der Stelle steigen die meisten die ich kenne ab 
Aber was ich noch nicht springe, ist das Mäuerchen am Ende des Films. Da geht es ins Flache uns mit dem Hinterrad zuerst habe ich, da der Sattel oben bleibt, noch Angst um meine Weichteile. Aber da will ich mich langsam rantasten und üben.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2014)

Ist richtig, ich meine ja nur dass es so schon geht. Wenn es höher wird machst aber 'nen Purzelbaum


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Man man ist es bei euch schön trocken, bei uns zwar von oben trocken, aber die Wälder sind vom Schnee so richtih schön durchgeweicht.
> Aber cool anzusehen


Ich suche mir extra Südhänge aus....die sind relativ trocken. Obwohl ich gestern auch zwei Stellen dabei hatte wo das Vorderrad durch den Schlamm an der Gabelbrücke festging


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist richtig, ich meine ja nur dass es so schon geht. Wenn es höher wird machst aber 'nen Purzelbaum


..kurz vor der SlowMo fahre ich die Stelle "normal" runter und im Verlauf nach der Stufe macht der Pfad eine leichte Rechtskurve, da müsste man schräg reinspringen damit es nicht den Hang runtergeht.

Solange wie nach der Stufe kein Loch oder Stein kommt und es weiter steil bergab geht und das Vorderrad gut abrollen kann....klappt es 
Bei Sprüngen mit unsanfter Landung habe ich immer ein bisschen Angst um das zarte Bike.


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Meine Olle hat heute Geburtstag und hat sich Rinderrouladen gewünscht. Ich liebe sie ja auch, die Rouladen, aber ich mache sie nicht gern - die Arbeit!!!


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2014)

Rouladen machen doch kaum Arbeit. Bissel füllen, rollen und ab in den Topf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs!
> 
> Meine Olle hat heute Geburtstag und hat sich Rinderrouladen gewünscht. Ich liebe sie ja auch, die Rouladen, aber ich mache sie nicht gern - die Arbeit!!!


Ist Dein Weibchen zu Hause?....sonst bestelle sie in einem guten Restaurant und versaust die Küche so ein bisschen


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist Dein Weibchen zu Hause?....sonst bestelle sie in einem guten Restaurant und versaust die Küche so ein bisschen



Nö, die ist da und außerdem sind meine besser! 

Rouladen machen kaum Arbeit?!

Du nimmst wohl die?


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2014)

Ganz sicher nicht. Dosen und Tüten kommen mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2014)

Gegen gutes Büchsengemüse ist doch nichts einzuwenden....muss natürlich noch ordentlich angemacht werden 
Frage Jens......Ist Dein Weibchen zu Hause?
Antwort Veikko.......Nö, die ist da......	

....ist unser Veikko gestresst ?


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2014)

Das hieß nein sie ist nicht weg, sie ist da!
Aber bissel gestresst bin ich wohl wirklich. Rotiere seit heute Morgen.


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2014)

Nabend Leute. Bin hier auch grad was am rotieren-.- hoffe, dass ich morgen mal etwas mehr schreiben kann


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

morgen! hier ist es sowas von piss war  10grad und ich seh noch keine sonne 
ich hoffe ich komme heute rechtzeitig raus dann gehts noch 2h biken


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Januar 2014)

Hier regnet's und jetzt merke ich, was meinem neuen Deuter-Rucksack fehlt: die Regenhaube!
Heute Abend noch einmal auf den Crosser schwingen und dann war es das mit Rad fahren für diese Woche, keine Zeit mehr 
Ach ja, die Tage sollte was gaaanz Tolles fürs Rad ankommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist es auch "piss warm"....da schwitzt man sogar schon beim bergrunter kullern.

Für`s Rad?....ein Keramiktretlager


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2014)

Moin moin, bin grade in Feierlaune. 
Unser Vermieter hat uns am 31.12. die Betriebskostenabrechnung für 2012 eingesteckt, was ja eigentlich kein Problem ist. Die sollte dann allerdings auch richtig sein und nicht, wie bei uns, über 15 Monate gehen, weil wir im Oktober 2011 eingezogen sind. Da er die erst am 31. eingesteckt hat und nur bis zum 31. Zeit für eine fehlerfreie Abrechnung hat, ist es ihm nicht möglich die zu korrigieren. 
Wir haben also keine fehlerfreie Abrechnung und müssen NICHTS!!!  bezahlen.

Wir rennen dem seit einem halben Jahr hinterher und fragen nach unserer Abrechnung. Hätte er die früher eingesteckt hätte er auch noch Zeit gehabt.

Es geht um 708 € Nachzahlung...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

fettes gz


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2014)

hätte gerade im Kreis hüpfen können als ich die Nachricht vom Anwalt bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2014)

Passt doch aber ....3 Monate 2011 u. 12 Monate 2012 ---sind 15 Monate 
Bei 700 EUR Nachzahlung hat er Euch anscheinend zu sparsam eingeschätzt


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Es geht um 708 € Nachzahlung...



Ich durfte nach dem ersten Jahr in FL knapp 700 € nachzahlen. Für eine Wohnung, in der ich nur 7 Monate im jahr gelebt und wenig geheizt hatte. Später dann noch einmal 400 €. Und von der Kaution (~ 700 €) habe ich wegen einer weiteren Nachzahlung auch nichts mehr gesehen.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei 700 EUR Nachzahlung hat er Euch anscheinend zu sparsam eingeschätzt



Die Mieterin neben mir hatte die gleiche Grundfläche und musste 50 € im Monat mehr bezahlen. Also war meine angegebene Warmmiete scheinbar nur ein Lockangebot.
Was für ein Glück, dass ich da nun schon 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr wohne und mittlerweile auch die Stadt verlassen habe...



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für`s Rad?....ein Keramiktretlager



Argh, ich sollte es nicht so wie Constantin machen und die Leute anfüttern und dann nix sagen. Ist auf jeden Fall für ein neues Rad.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2014)

Von was für einem Rad wird denn geträumt ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Januar 2014)

Wird bekannt, wenn ich den Rahmen abgeholt habe. Gibt dann auch wieder ein Aufbauthema


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und von der Kaution (~ 700 €) habe ich wegen einer weiteren Nachzahlung auch nichts mehr gesehen.


Das ist aber eigentlich nicht korrekt...an der Kaution hat der Vermieter nicht herumzupfuschen. Jedenfalls nicht "einfach so".


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Januar 2014)

moin,

na Lupus da sind wir aber gespannt wann gehts los????

Gestern schön Sonne und heute nur Regen ......

mal noch ne Techfrage...wenn ich in den Bikemarjt gehe...sieht sicht die Seite schön auseinander, Werbung und so Wie kann ich das ändern/unterbinden????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist aber eigentlich nicht korrekt...an der Kaution hat der Vermieter nicht herumzupfuschen. Jedenfalls nicht "einfach so".



Naja, ob ich nun die Kaution wiederbekomme und davon die Nachzahlung begleiche oder die beiden Dinge miteinander verrechnet werden, war mir dann im Prinzip egal. Zumal es auch im Mietvertrag so geregelt war (ob das rechtlich korrekt ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht), wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wie dem auch sei, die Hausverwaltung war ohnehin nicht ganz sauber...



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na Lupus da sind wir aber gespannt wann gehts los????



Der Rahmen soll wohl gegen März fertig sein. Den Aufbau würde ein früherer Termin aber auch nicht beschleunigen.


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich durfte nach dem ersten Jahr in FL knapp 700 € nachzahlen.



ich habe ja kein problem damit das zu bezahlen. Der Verbrauch ist ja auch richtig und nachvollziehbar. Der Abrechnungszeitraum ist einfach falsch und damit ist die ganze Abrechnung fürn Ar...m und ich werde nichts bezahlen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2014)

Im Fall der Fälle bei jemanden von Euch gibt es in die Richtung auch schon Probleme....
Die habe ich jetzt entdeckt und schon immer gesucht, aber wenn man nicht weiß wie die Dinger heißen sucht man lange 






Im März erst, und da machst Du uns jetzt schon wuschig 
Das ist ja genau so, als wenn ich Euch meinen ersten 100m Wheelie ankündige


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2014)

Glück gehabt 

Bei mir ist 50/50. Heute gesehen, dass der Dirty Harry lieferbar ist (yeah!) aber bei r2-bike die Schalter erst in 1+ Wochen.


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> ich habe ja kein problem damit das zu bezahlen. Der Verbrauch ist ja auch richtig und nachvollziehbar. Der Abrechnungszeitraum ist einfach falsch und damit ist die ganze Abrechnung fürn Ar...m und ich werde nichts bezahlen.



Wenn man seinen Vermieter nicht leiden kann, ist das sicherlich eine Option, wenn man aber plant, noch länger dort zu wohnen, würde ich mir das überlegen. Meist ergeben sich daraus eher mehr Nach- als Vorteile...


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2014)

Bis jetzt lief das immer ziemlich Freundschaftlich zwischen ihm und uns ab aber wie gesagt rennen wir ihm seit 6 Monaten hinterher und er kriegt es nicht gebacken. Ich sehe nicht ein warum ich dann jetzt auf die Rechtslage pfeifen und ihm mein Geld hinterher tragen soll. 

Meine Freundin ist selber Immobilienkauffrau und hat auch etwas Ahnung. Zwei weitere Mieter aus unserem Haus werden es genauso machen. Der eine arbeitet beim Bund in der Immobilienabteilung. Das weiß der Vermieter auch alles. Es hätte also auch genug Möglichkeiten gegeben um bei Unsicherheiten mit der Abrechnung Fragen zu stellen. 

Außerdem was will der Vermieter denn machen? 
Rausschmeißen kann er uns nicht, weil wir nicht die Fehler gemacht haben. Wir haben immer pünktlich die Miete gezahlt, etc..  Ich habe sogar im Hausflur eine Glühbirne auf eigene Kosten gewechselt, weil er es anscheinend nicht für nötig hielt. Habe ihn mehrfach darauf hingewiesen und es dann nach 3 Wochen selber gemacht. Mache mir da ziemlich wenig Sorgen. Wenn doch was sein sollte hätte ich aber auch kein Problem mit einem Umzug. Ein Balkon fehlt uns hier eh.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2014)

Extra für Dich Philipp 
...stell Dir vor deine Freundin hätte den Fehler gemacht, da gäb es vom Chef Haue


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2014)

Der ist sein eigener Chef.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

@BENDERR: guggst du 




Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2014)

Wow, PX sind echt Helden. Da weiß der rechte Arm nicht was der Linke tut. 
Es kann die Kassette mit dem Rahmen versendet werden, leider sind alle 11-36 Kassetten ausverkauft. Jetzt haben sie den Rahmen aber schon versendet und ich soll extra Versand zahlen, wenn ich wenigstens eine 11-34 Kassette haben möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Glück gehabt
> 
> Bei mir ist 50/50. Heute gesehen, dass der Dirty Harry lieferbar ist (yeah!) aber bei r2-bike die Schalter erst in 1+ Wochen.


was für schalter brauchst du?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2014)

Ein Drehgriff rechts 10-Fach.


----------



## pirat00 (8. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein Drehgriff rechts 10-Fach.


Ich hätte noch einen XX zu Hause den ich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

Kann sich sehen lassen, oder?

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @BENDERR: guggst du
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht nach spaß aus 
denke das sollte passen am Sa morgen dann


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

wetter sollte ok gehen. kann halt bissle rutschig werden


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2014)

das macht die sache ja nur interessanter


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kann sich sehen lassen, oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



mit was hast du geklebt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

war ein gestripter slr tt fuer 40eu aus dem bikemarkt. dann mir ner halben tube uhu hart (war es glaub ich) eine lage nappa leder drauf.
erst die grosse sitzflaeche bestreichen, nach 8min antrocknen drauf udn fest druecken. dann das "umfalten" bestreichen, wieder 8min trocknen lassen und drauf.
hat schon bei 2 anderen saetteln gut geklappt und sieht auch jetzt aus, als wuerde es halten. der letzte den ich beklebt habe ist der weise auf dem zaboo (der jetzt ersetzt wird). der ist nun voellig weich gesessen udn das gestell war verbogen,... aber das leder haelt noch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen XX zu Hause den ich nicht mehr brauche.



Danke, aber habe dem Angebot von Kai schon zugesagt 
Er war etwas schneller.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> war ein gestripter slr tt fuer 40eu aus dem bikemarkt. dann mir ner halben tube uhu hart (war es glaub ich) eine lage nappa leder drauf.
> erst die grosse sitzflaeche bestreichen, nach 8min antrocknen drauf udn fest druecken. dann das "umfalten" bestreichen, wieder 8min trocknen lassen und drauf.
> hat schon bei 2 anderen saetteln gut geklappt und sieht auch jetzt aus, als wuerde es halten. der letzte den ich beklebt habe ist der weise auf dem zaboo (der jetzt ersetzt wird). der ist nun voellig weich gesessen udn das gestell war verbogen,... aber das leder haelt noch immer


danke.

hast du noch ne gute empfehlung für leder und polsterung?
will meinen speedneedle mal wieder flottmachen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2014)

Ich Kauf immer auf eBay Leder Reste. Polsterung??? Das leder ist nur dazu da, das die kannten nicht so scharf sind und ich nicht so drauf rum rutsche 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (8. Januar 2014)

Und wie sieht der Sattel von unten aus? 
Von oben siehts top aus!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Das Sättelche sieht gut aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und wie sieht der Sattel von unten aus?
> Von oben siehts top aus!!!!



So:





Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2014)

Also fast wie jeder „normale“ Sattel.


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

danke,
kann ich also doch mehr wie nur mit nem xc rad auf schotterwege rumeiner und in der evolution stehen zu bleiben (29er reifen thread)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kann sich sehen lassen, oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Man sieht ja kaum was vom Kochfeld!!
So kann ich keine Bewertung abgeben, Sascha. 



Morgen miteinander!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

und was willst du bewerten?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha hast Du den Kleber genommen und ist das Polsterer-Leder besonders flexibel?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2014)

Na deine Frage "Kann sich sehen lassen, oder?".   

Gestern eine goile 65km Tour mit 7 Jungs gemacht. 7x Lupine und bestimmt noch 3 oder 4 Chinaböller auf dem Helm... boah, taghell und alle tricky trails restlos ausgeleuchtet und rasant fahrbar.

Mein Crosser wartet noch auf die Bremse. Sonst feddisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

ja, den kleber hab ich genommen. flexen? das leder ist direkt auf die kunststoffschale geklebt und die bewegung die DIE noch zulaest macht sowohl kleber als auch leder locker mit 

warum fahrt ihr nachts, wenn ihr esdann eh wieder zum tag macht?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2014)

Hatten extra die dunklen Gläser in der Brille..


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2014)

Man hat nur dann genug Licht, wenn man auch Nachts mit Sonnenbrille fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Sascha, ich wollte nur wissen ob man das Polstererleder noch ein bisschen ziehen kann wenn man es auf den Sattel spannt.....ich habe auch noch Leder rumliegen, das ist stocksteif, das würde ich nicht so um die Kanten bringen.
Wenn es dann verklebt ist, muss es ja nicht mehr so flexibel sein....also nicht mehr als der Sattel. 

Marco, so eine Lupine ist schon eine Macht....man sollte sich nicht zum Hintermann umdrehen sonst sieht er nichts mehr und dann geht ihm ein Licht auf, wenn er mit dem Kopf gegen einen Ast knallt


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2014)

Gibt, glaube auch von Uhu, noch nen flexiblen Kleber für Schuhe, etc. Der sollte auch gut gehen. Aber wie Sascha schon schreibt, da flext nicht viel.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2014)

Habe das mit dem Sattel seinerzeit auch mal gemacht, doof ist nur, dass das Leder ähnlich saugfähig ist wie Alcantara.

Allerdings habe ich in die Mitte doppelseitiges Klebeband und von da aus in alle Seiten mit Sekundenkleber "geheftet".


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2014)

Mooin Jungens!

Warte im moment immernoch auf meinen Steuersatz fürs Fuji. Aber war ja eh bei r2 als mit "lieferzeit" deklariert..Aber ne aufmunterung könnte ich im moment gut gebrauchen...Hab zu viel zu tun-.-
Dazu gekommen das Vorderrad einzuspeichen bin ich auch noch nicht. Im mom richten wir ja auch den Keller neu ein. Freu mich schon auf die neue Werkstatt Mein Vater hat sich extra Freigenommen. Bilder gibbet dann wenn wir damit feddich sind. Ich darf schonmal verraten, dass es richtig Porno wird


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch Leder rumliegen, das ist stocksteif, das würde ich nicht so um die Kanten bringen.



In Wasser einweichen, über den Sattel ziehen, trocknen lassen, kleben . Am besten eignet sich Kalbsleder in einer Stärke um 1mm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

So ist es

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Danke Jungs , wieder was gelernt.....hoffentlich merke ich mir das auch, bis ich`s mal brauche.
Ich hätte es wirklich versucht trocken drüber zu spannen , da wär es wahrscheinlich nach dem ersten Regen wieder runtergefluppt.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2014)

oder von eunuchen gegerbtes froschfo....leder.

ich nehme wahrscheinlich rinds-nappaleder.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin Jungens!
> 
> Warte im moment immernoch auf meinen Steuersatz fürs Fuji. Aber war ja eh bei r2 als mit "lieferzeit" deklariert..Aber ne aufmunterung könnte ich im moment gut gebrauchen...Hab zu viel zu tun-.-
> Dazu gekommen das Vorderrad einzuspeichen bin ich auch noch nicht. Im mom richten wir ja auch den Keller neu ein. Freu mich schon auf die neue Werkstatt Mein Vater hat sich extra Freigenommen. Bilder gibbet dann wenn wir damit feddich sind. Ich darf schonmal verraten, dass es richtig Porno wird


Also Porno wär für mich:
.Fußbodenheizung,
.immer gefüllter Kühlschrank mit Bier,
.eine Aufräumhelferleinin,
.super Licht von allen Seiten,
.top Werkzeug,
.Webcam für Konferenzschaltungen mit passenden 50" Flachbildschirm,
.höhenverstellbarer Arbeitsstuhl mit Sitzheizung,
.Fahrstuhl für Biketransport,
.automatische Zugangskontrolle zum Werkstattbereich  zum Schutz vor "nervenden" Besuchern
und die richtige Mukke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Veikko, hat das Kochen geklappt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> oder von eunuchen gegerbtes froschfo....leder.
> 
> ich nehme wahrscheinlich rinds-nappaleder.



Genau das hab ich auch genommen.


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also Porno wär für mich:
> .Fußbodenheizung,
> .immer gefüllter Kühlschrank mit Bier,
> .eine Aufräumhelferleinin,
> ...



Mmmh also zumindest ein paar sachen davon sind vorhanden. Hab seit Wihnachten jetzt auch nen neuen Dremo mit Prüfzertifikat. Geht ab einem Nm los das Teil Die abweichungen liegen überall unter 5%


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Jetzt wo Du die Eichung des Dremos ansprichst.....ich müsste meinen mal überprüfen.
Funktioniert das, wenn ich am Ende eines 1m langem Hebel ein 1Kg Gewicht anhänge und das mit dem Dremo mit eingestellten 10Nm fixiere und es gerade so Knack macht .....ist das so richtig? 
10Nm = 1Kg


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2014)

Das soll mal Marcel was zu sagen, der is hier der Maschi

Soweit ich das aber beurteilen kann hört sich das schon nach ner guten methode an. 
Schweiirig wird, aber das KG nicht pendelnd usw zu fixieren. Und die Dremos werden alle gerade in unteren Dremomentbereichen zunehmend ungenauer. Sprich er kann bei 10NM noch im Rahmen liegen, aber das heißt nicht, dass er es bei 5 noch tut. Die normalen dremos, die geeicht werden und bis 20Nm gehen werden jeweils in 5Nm schritten getestet. Dabei wird jeder test auch mehrmals durchgeführt und dann der Mittelwert genommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du die Eichung des Dremos ansprichst.....ich müsste meinen mal überprüfen.
> Funktioniert das, wenn ich am Ende eines 1m langem Hebel ein 1Kg Gewicht anhänge und das mit dem Dremo mit eingestellten 10Nm fixiere und es gerade so Knack macht .....ist das so richtig?
> 10Nm = 1Kg



Theoretisch zumindest schon, ja. Weiß aber nicht wie Drehmos getestet werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2014)

Mein Torcofix von Gedore geht von 2-25Nm und ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre alt.
Ev. müsste ich eine Leiste auf einer Seite mit einer Maschinenschraube M10 in einem passenden Röhrchen drehend und horizontal lagern und nach einem Meter 500gr. (Pet-flasche mit 500ml Wasser)anhängen. Dann das ganze mit einer Nuss und 5Nm versuchen nach oben zu drehen.
Ich werde am WE mal basteln.






 ....ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie schön man Bilder einfügen kann


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

Der scotch ist da
Sehr Lecker! Aber die 60% schmeckt man schon... Aber sehr Lecker!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der scotch ist da
> Sehr Lecker! Aber die 60% schmeckt man schon... Aber sehr Lecker!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Wird auch mit jedem Glas leckerer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit dem ganzen Alkoholzeugs kenne ich mich nicht so wirklich aus.Is eigentlich net so mein Bier 

Boah der kam echt schon verdammt flach wa?


----------



## Metrum (9. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Wird auch mit jedem Glas leckerer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dir ist doch eh Hopfen Und Malz verloren! 

Kann auch flach!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2014)

Mit Eiswürfel "entschärft" -> noch ein bissle besser! Ich mag im Sherry Fass gereift!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ev. müsste ich eine Leiste auf einer Seite mit einer Maschinenschraube M10 in einem passenden Röhrchen drehend und horizontal lagern und nach einem Meter 500gr. (Pet-flasche mit 500ml Wasser)anhängen. Dann das ganze mit einer Nuss und 5Nm versuchen nach oben zu drehen.
> Ich werde am WE mal basteln.



Aber vorher wiegen  Die Flasche wiegt ja auch was.

Moin Mädels! Es ist Freitag


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2014)

Tgif!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

Das musste ich erstmal googeln...


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Tgif!*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Übersetzung für Jens - Gott sei Dank ist Freitag! 

Und wenn ich Jens`Überlegungen so verfolge hat er entweder zu viel Zeit, im Alter viel weniger Sex oder einfach nen Facharzttermin nötig! 

Moin Männers!

P.S. Ich habe es nicht über google versucht und hoffe es stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2014)

Ich wusste doch, das ich manche damit aus dem morgentlichen Trott bringe 

Und ja veikko: 100 Punkte! Thank god it's friday!
Oder alternativ: "Titts go in front!" oder "Toes go in front"


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber vorher wiegen  Die Flasche wiegt ja auch was.
> 
> Moin Mädels! Es ist Freitag


Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht...mit der Flasche ist es ja noch einfach aber mit dem durchschnittlichen Moment der Leiste hätte ich ein Problem. Da bräuchte ich eine genaue Hängewaage um bei dem Meter nachzumessen und das Gewicht müsste ich auch berücksichtigen. Und dann noch die Reibung im primitiven Gleitlager am Drehpunkt. 
Das Drehmoment der Leiste könnte ich aber ausgleichen indem ich eine 2m Leiste (in der Mitte gelagert) verwende. 
....ich werde schon irgendwas kurioses zusammenbasteln.
Aber was mache ich, wenn der Dremo falsch geht und nachgestellt werden muss....ich montiere das Teil bestimmt zu Tode.


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2014)

Tach Leute!

Unglaublich was so alles in Unserem Keller war/ist
Sind aber bald fertig
Einrichtung wird dann so aussehen:





Mit dazugehörigen Hängeschränke usw versteht sich


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2014)

amtlich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, das ich manche damit aus dem morgentlichen Trott bringe
> 
> Und ja veikko: 100 Punkte! Thank god it's friday!
> Oder alternativ: "Titts go in front!" oder "Toes go in front"


Ich habe mich nicht aus meine Gedanken reißen lassen und es als durchgeknallte Begrüßung "aus dem Schwarzwald" gesehen. 

Danke Veikko, diesmal hätte ich nicht gegoogelt ....ich bin im Stress,
und die Überlegungen mache ich mir beim Sex.....da kann ich länger

Nachtrag:  siehe Hier
DAU„Dümmster anzunehmender User“Benutzer ohne Grundlagenwissen und Computerverständnis, der schwerwiegende Denk- und Anwendungsfehler begeht, die auf Versierte idiotisch und möglicherweise lustig wirken. Das Wort leitet sich von GAU ab.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2014)

Philipp, die Möbel hatte sich mein Junge mal für seine Junggesellenbude angesehen (OBI) .....das sind ordentliche Teile


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2014)

Wtf





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tgif!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Wtf?

Alles Gute, Christian.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

Wozu?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2014)

Zum Burzeltach?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Philipp, die Möbel hatte sich mein Junge mal für seine Junggesellenbude angesehen (OBI) .....das sind ordentliche Teile


Joa bin auch mal gespannt. Noch is alles verpackt...Bin mal gespannt. hier in Wermelskirchen is Obi eigentlich pflicht. Obi kommt nemmich von hier Jeder kennt eigentlich mindestens einen der da Arbeitet und wir heißen net umsonst: Heimwerkerhauptstadt


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zum Burzeltach?!



Wessen?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wessen?



Deiner?! Sagt zumindest fatzenbuch.


Die von r2-bike sind ja wirklich fix im Mails beantworten  Das Packerl geht nach Änderung des Auftrags heute noch auf die Reise.


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2014)

Jup in solchen Sachen sind die FIx, auch als ich mal schnell ne Kurbel brauchte, die offiziell net am Lager war, is einer von denen mit mir am Telefon ins lager und hat das Päckchen noch gepackt, während ich dran war


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2014)

Ist nun auch schon auf der Reise und dürfte morgen ankommen. K_Star-Components versendet auch morgen


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2014)

warte auch gerade immernoch auf meinen Acros Steuersatz. Musste ja wieder sowas exotisches bestellen 44mm oben 55mm unten und dann noch unten Rot und oben blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup in solchen Sachen sind die FIx, auch als ich mal schnell ne Kurbel brauchte, die offiziell net am Lager war, is einer von denen mit mir am Telefon ins lager und hat das Päckchen noch gepackt, während ich dran war



War das die Ersatzkurbel für die erste mit dem falschen Lochkreis?

EDIT: Ja, Christian hat heute Geburtstag.


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> War das die Ersatzkurbel für die erste mit dem falschen Lochkreis?
> 
> EDIT: Ja, Christian hat heute Geburtstag.


Net ganz, hatte bei nem anderen schon ne 175er geordert und hab ne 170er bekommen und die hatten keine andere mehr. Dann hatte ich halt schnell bei R2 angefragt

Man wie verwirrend, danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:

Alles Gute Christian


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2014)

Da komm ich ja noch rechtzeitig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2014)

Christian, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2014)

Moooin

Sodele hab mal son Steuersatzeinpresswerkzeug gebaut. Die die man kaufen konnte waren mir endwerder zu teuer oder sahen nur nach spielzeug aus^^


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr dann nur so ein Zeugs in eurer tollen, neuen Kellerwerkstatt habt dann sind die Schränke das Beste darin! 

Ich habe das, billig und funzt!
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/c...ug/aid:22688?gclid=COP6_-Wo9rsCFQld3godOHEAeA


----------



## Junior97 (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mir meins zuletzt selber Gedreht. Geht super und hält


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn ihr dann nur so ein Zeugs in eurer tollen, neuen Kellerwerkstatt habt dann sind die Schränke das Beste darin!
> 
> Ich habe das, billig und funzt!
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/c...ug/aid:22688?gclid=COP6_-Wo9rsCFQld3godOHEAeA



Den hab ich auch ausprobiert. Find ich jez aber net soo geil, weil du dann ja für tapered zwei brauchst Meiner kann tapered so
Was soll denn an meinem Wekrzeug so doof sein? Es is massiv und tut seinen dienst:confuesd:


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir meins zuletzt selber Gedreht. Geht super und hält



Wenn man meines dreht gehts nicht so gut, da schlagen dann die blauen Griffe ans Unterrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch ausprobiert. Find ich jez aber net soo geil, weil du dann ja für tapered zwei brauchst Meiner kann tapered so
> Was soll denn an meinem Wekrzeug so doof sein? Es is massiv und tut seinen dienst:confuesd:



Naja, zumindest hält es deinen Gewalten stand, erinnert nur bissel an ne andere Evolutionsstufe.






Ich habe mir noch paar fette U Scheiben geholt und da gehts auch tappert.


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2014)

Meinen gewalten soll es ja auch standhalten, gut einen Designpreis gewinnt es net, aber dafür funktioinierts


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn ihr dann nur so ein Zeugs in eurer tollen, neuen Kellerwerkstatt habt dann sind die Schränke das Beste darin!
> 
> Ich habe das, billig und funzt!
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/c...ug/aid:22688?gclid=COP6_-Wo9rsCFQld3godOHEAeA



Das habe ich auch. Geht auch super zum pf30 Lager rein pressen.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2014)

Veikko, ich habe auch so ein Teil ...etwas modifiziert für Tapered 

Hoffentlich ist morgen das Wetter gut zum Radfahren , heute Trauerfeier vom ehemaligen Innungsobermeister und jetzt 50ten vom Cousin


----------



## Metrum (11. Januar 2014)

Also der Wetterbericht sagt - es bleibt trocken Jens! 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?d=1&id=DE0007172&s=1


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2014)

Vereinscrossmeisterschaft gehabt und Wetter war top. Als es dann an die Rückfahrt ging, hat es richtig angefangen zu schütten. Da war ich dann auch bedient.

Das Packerl von r2-bike ist gekommen, die netten Menschen dort mögen mich so gerne, dass sie mir statt einer 11-36T Kassette eine 11-32 Kassette geschickt haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2014)

Lol! Die dachten sich halt: HTFU!!!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2014)

11-36 wäre aber laut WWS auch lieferbar gewesen.


----------



## Metrum (12. Januar 2014)

Morgen Männer!

Es ist recht kalt aber die Sonne blinzelt bissel durch die Wolkenlücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2014)

Moin,

bei uns Wind und Sonne und gleich gehts aufs Bike...wird ne locjere Runde werden...


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2014)

Hier klart es gerade auch auf....Gleich werd ich dann mal das Rennrad ausführen. Aber erst bin ich noch mit Essenkochen dran. Heute gibt es Putenmedallions


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2014)

Der der eine Hängeschrank is schomma feddich


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2014)

Jaaa! Fitting war gut. So wie es aussieht haben wir die sitzposition perfekt (nach winkeln usw...) hin bekommen!
Fühlt sich sehr gut an. Nächste Woche intensiv testen, Aber erstes Probe sitzen im Keller hat sich auch Top angefühlt;-)

Der rote Sattel macht sich auch super auf den zaboo:





Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Januar 2014)

wie und was wurde nun am Epic verändert? ne aktzelles Bild, bitte 

danke


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2014)

Kann was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2014)

Hier hält nur Keller Bild, aber SO fühlt es sich perfekt an! Mal sehen, wie es dann beim fahren ist,... Aber ich bin optimistisch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (12. Januar 2014)

Sieht so schlimm gar nicht aus, nur bissel besonders - aber das bist du ja auch Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2014)

Eben! Wann bin ich zuletzt ein ganz normales Fahrrad gefahren??? Wobei,... Das zaboo ist ja jetzt fast normal... Bis auf 1x9 mit nur einer 34er kassette. da halten mich noch immer sehr viele für bescheuert

Aber ich finde es echt nicht schlimm und hinter den Oberschenkeln sieht man den Knick eh nicht

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Januar 2014)

Die Tour tat nach dem großem Fressen  richtig gut...Sonnenschein, schön schlammig und angenehme 3-4°C .

Im Hintergrund das schöne Unstruttal.




Gleiche Stelle/Zeit, nur andere Kameraposition.




An den Anblick werden wir uns schon gewöhnen....so schlimm ist Er ja nicht, es zählt nur das es besser funzt.
Mein Epic will ich auch nicht abgeben...nicht freiwillig


----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eben! Wann bin ich zuletzt ein ganz normales Fahrrad gefahren??? Wobei,... Das zaboo ist ja jetzt fast normal... Bis auf 1x9 mit nur einer 34er kassette. da halten mich noch immer sehr viele für bescheuert
> 
> Aber ich finde es echt nicht schlimm und hinter den Oberschenkeln sieht man den Knick eh nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



das was dein rad jetzt "normaler" ist, macht dein wahnsinn wett! 

hab heute beim rad säubern festgestellt, dass meine bremse vorgestern wohl irgendwie he gegangen ist 
konnte die hintere fast bis zum lenker ziehen. hab wohl zu viel gebremst


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2014)

Danke 

Dafür bist du aber doch ganz gut runter genommen
War doch ne nette runde. Bissle Sinn frei bei dem Wetter unbedingt ganz hoch zu müssen, aber egal 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier hält nur Keller Bild, aber SO fühlt es sich perfekt an! Mal sehen, wie es dann beim fahren ist,... Aber ich bin optimistisch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Guten Morgen.

finde den Kontrast zwischen der geraden Lefty an der Front und der Schlangenlinie aus Stütze und Sattelrohr irgendwie gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2014)

Hi, Lob von dir? JETZT bekomme ich Angst!
Ich haette eher mit Geschrei aus der Stahl/26er Ecke gerechnet...
Aber ja in der Miniansicht sieht die Schlangenlinie cool aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es fröstelt etwas.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da komm ich ja noch rechtzeitig





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Christian, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!





maddda schrieb:


> Man wie verwirrend, danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:
> 
> Alles Gute Christian



Etwas verspätet sage ich danke! War ein laaanges Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi, Lob von dir? JETZT bekomme ich Angst!
> Ich haette eher mit Geschrei aus der Stahl/26er Ecke gerechnet...
> Aber ja in der Miniansicht sieht die Schlangenlinie cool aus



ach das ist ja deins. Stimmt ja.
Also: rote Griffe, weiße Kettenführung und blaue Beschriftung auf dem Dämpfer gehen ja mal gar nicht. Dann noch die Stütze falsch montiert... Tzzz. Bei deiner ganzen Funktion bleibt ja die Optik völlig auf der Strecke!

Nee im Ernst. ich finds gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2014)

Ist ja auch ein "S"pecialized


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2014)

Das hatte ich völlig übersehen. ohoh...


----------



## BENDERR (13. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dafür bist du aber doch ganz gut runter genommen
> War doch ne nette runde. Bissle Sinn frei bei dem Wetter unbedingt ganz hoch zu müssen, aber egal
> ...



War sehr geil!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Habt Ihr Zeit für ein paar Bilder gehabt ?


----------



## BENDERR (13. Januar 2014)

nur das, welches auch auf facebook ist.

sascha hat mir keine zeit gelassen


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2014)

danke danke... jetzt muss es nur noch gescheit fahren 
aber es ist auch endlich eine sinnvolle erklaerung dafuer, das ich im flachen aus jeder gruppe falle, aber an den rampen die gruppen immer sprenge. da wollte man mir immer weis machen, mir fehlt maximal kraft... HAHA 

keine zeit? jetzt aber! zu begin kurz ga2 zum warm werden und dann sind wir entspannt im ga1 hoch geeiert, damit wir die warmen klamotten nich voellig nass schwitzen  

die abfahrt kennt ihr ja von youtube, nur war es "etwas" rutschiger und die abgerockten rara waren bissle "lustig"


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

GA1 bei Sascha wär für mich wahrscheinlich EB bis KmR


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2014)

solche posts auf facebook sind auch immer toll:

heute schön 4 stunden im hohen ga bereich gefahren.
im schnitt 265 watt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> solche posts auf facebook sind auch immer toll:
> 
> heute schön 4 stunden im hohen ga bereich gefahren.
> im schnitt 265 watt.


Das sind immer die Trainingsweltmeister, die sind dann immer still, wenns dann um Ergebnisse während der Saison geht

Sooo unsere Werkstatt hat auch schon formen angenommen... Gut ein paar sachen fehlen noch. Ein fleisenspiegel an der wand zum beispiel und noch halt 1-2 weitere kosmetische sachen, aber es hängt und steht alles schomma






Extra für Veikko: Das Werkzeug (zumindest ein Teil):


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Das sind immer die Trainingsweltmeister, die sind dann immer still, wenns dann um Ergebnisse während der Saison geht


 
nee nee, die firebiker sind schon richtig schnell.


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2014)

Und rechts in dem OBI Eimer ist wohl dann das Werkzeug dass du selbst gebaut hast? 

Moin Männer!

Eben sind noch die Cyclo XKing fürs Ding gekommen, da kann ich mal langsam die Durano runtermachen. 
Brauch ich da eigentlich andere Schläuche oder schaffen die dünnen Würmer auch den Xking auszufüllen?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2014)

Einer meiner lieblings Trails (von gestern):


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Bei Dir ist das Blickfeld breiter  ...dank breiterem Lenker.
Aber die Kamera ist immer noch zu weit nach unten geneigt...ich will vorausschauend mitfahren und die Ideallinie erraten.
Ich habe mir für den Brustgurt noch einen zusätzlichen Adapter gebaut damit die Kamera mit der Linse senkrecht zum Boden hängt wenn ich auf dem Lenker bin.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2014)

Echt? Ich finde das vom Bilckwinkel passend. Nur es rappelt mit dem Winterjersey irgendwie mehr. Da sitzt der Brustgurt wohl nicht so gut auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2014)

Finde den Ausschnitt auch sehr passend


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Na nur ein winzig kleines Stückchen höher....mehr habe ich da auch nicht zu mekkern 

 bei dem finde ich es gut

 hier hätte es auch etwas höher sein können


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Marcel, im ersten Teil ist es perfekt...aber wenn Du im Stehen fährst kommt die Kamera flacher weil Du mehr in Racestellung bist....das meine ich. Das ist in meinem zweiten Video auch passiert.


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten zur Schlauchfrage, ich bin einfach der Logik gefolgt habe mir welche gekauft und die Dinger aufgezogen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Ach die war Ernst gemeint ?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und rechts in dem OBI Eimer ist wohl dann das Werkzeug dass du selbst gebaut hast?
> 
> Moin Männer!
> 
> ...




Hab sonst sogar die ganz dünnen von Decathlon (für 23C) mit den breiten Ritcheys 35C gefahren. Auf schmalen RR-Felgen ging das super, auf der Crest allerdings nicht.


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2014)

Hatte erst über ein Paar von meinen 26er Latexschläuchen nachgedacht, die passten bei 29" ja auch.

JA JENS, das war ernst gemeint. Manchmal stelle auch ich mal ne dumme Frage!!!!


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2014)

Habe keine Ahnung von solchen Schläuchen. Habe die Frage aber auch gekonnt überlesen.


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte erst über ein Paar von meinen 26er Latexschläuchen nachgedacht, die passten bei 29" ja auch.
> 
> JA JENS, das war ernst gemeint. Manchmal stelle auch ich mal ne dumme Frage!!!!


Manchmal?^^ 

Keine angst der Langhaarige Onkel macht nur spaß 


Bin iwe putt, warn scheiß langer Tach heute. JEtzt noch ne runde rekom und dann wird topgear geschaut


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2014)

Ist gar keine dumme Frage, ich hab nämlich in Kombi mit der Crest 3 Rennradschläuche gefetzt.
Jetzt eben Trekkingschläuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung von solchen Schläuchen. Habe die Frage aber auch gekonnt überlesen.


Na da fühlt man sich gleich besser wenn noch Einer keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Manchmal?^^
> Keine angst der Langhaarige Onkel macht nur spaß



Philipp, bei den anderen Fragen liegt das nur an deiner mangelnden Kompetenz im verstehenden Lesen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte erst über ein Paar von meinen 26er Latexschläuchen nachgedacht, die passten bei 29" ja auch.
> 
> JA JENS, das war ernst gemeint. Manchmal stelle auch ich mal ne dumme Frage!!!!


Ich hab nur wieder "Ding" und so komische Reifennahmen gelesen....da fühlte ich mich auf einen Schlag überfordert und konnte mich nicht sachdienlich in die Materie hineindenken und hatte gehofft, das die Reifenspezies antworten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte erst über ein Paar von meinen 26er Latexschläuchen nachgedacht, die passten bei 29" ja auch.
> 
> JA JENS, das war ernst gemeint. Manchmal stelle auch ich mal ne dumme Frage!!!!


Ich hab nur wieder "Ding" und so komische Reifennahmen gelesen....da fühlte ich mich auf einen Schlag überfordert und konnte mich nicht sachdienlich in die Materie hineindenken und hatte gehofft, das die Reifenspezies antworten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte erst über ein Paar von meinen 26er Latexschläuchen nachgedacht, die passten bei 29" ja auch.
> 
> JA JENS, das war ernst gemeint. Manchmal stelle auch ich mal ne dumme Frage!!!!


Ich hab nur wieder "Ding" und so komische Reifennahmen gelesen....da fühlte ich mich auf einen Schlag überfordert und konnte mich nicht sachdienlich in die Materie hineindenken und hatte gehofft, das die Reifenspezies antworten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hatte erst über ein Paar von meinen 26er Latexschläuchen nachgedacht, die passten bei 29" ja auch.
> 
> JA JENS, das war ernst gemeint. Manchmal stelle auch ich mal ne dumme Frage!!!!


Ich hab nur wieder "Ding" und so komische Reifennahmen gelesen....da fühlte ich mich auf einen Schlag überfordert und konnte mich nicht sachdienlich in die Materie hineindenken und hatte gehofft, das die Reifenspezies antworten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2014)

Krass, mein Rechner spinnt ...4 auf einen Streich


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2014)

Naja... Wenn die platte hält mal hängt... Sich dann aber über meine auto Korrektur aufgeben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2014)

Man darf aber nicht mehr als zwei Post hintereinander bringen Jens! Da müssen wir jetzt über eine Sperrzeit nachdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (13. Januar 2014)

N'abend Jungs 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage ... vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich fahre an meinem neuen Bike jetzt auch endlich 1x10-fach und bin völlig begeistert. Macht richtig Spaß.

Habe mir die neue 1-fach Kurbel von Rotor gekauft, da sie ein Narrow-Wide Blatt mit Q-Rings hat. Allerdings hat diese Kurbel eine Kettenlinie von 56mm (laut Datenblatt und nachgemessen), was mir irgendwie schon ziemlich 'weit außen' vorkommt, bzw. ist die Kette auf dem 36er Ritzel schon extrem schräg oder täusche ich mich da?

Welche Kettenlinie ist 'normal' bei 1-fach Kurbeln?


----------



## pirat00 (14. Januar 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Welche Kettenlinie ist 'normal' bei 1-fach Kurbeln?



Seite 9:
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/F...390_rev_c_-_1x11_frame_fit_specifications.pdf

Wobei hier was ganz anderes steht:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-GXP-175-mm-Kettenblatt-34-Zaehne--26874.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... Wenn die platte hält mal hängt... Sich dann aber über meine auto Korrektur aufgeben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


Das ist mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2014)

gelle 
sau wetter da draussen! :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2014)

Morschen Männer!
Hier schauts auch bissel feucht aus aber momentan nur von unten. Hoffe ich komm dann noch ne Runde vor die Tür.
Ach ja, übrigens haben wir gestern die PS 4 wieder verkauft weil Linus doch lieber den PC aufrüsten will und für das Geld, bzw. den Großteil davon, ne neue GK geordert. Kinder!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2014)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mann!!!


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2014)

Ja, ja - der Sascha hats ja gleich gesagt! 
Naja er kommt bei seinen Arbeiten an die Grenze der aktuell verbauten GK und spielen kann er ja auch am PC, zumal die Spiele da wesentlich günstiger als bei ner Konsole sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir Saschas Worte ja auch hinter meine Ohren getackert......Android


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube Saschas autokorrektur ist gar nicht so schlimm. 
Der redet einfach wirklich so komisch


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

War`s wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich glaube Saschas autokorrektur ist gar nicht so schlimm.
> Der redet einfach wirklich so komisch



Ich vermute ja auch schon seit längerem dass er per Spracheingabe Nachrichten versendet!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich glaube Saschas autokorrektur ist gar nicht so schlimm.
> Der redet einfach wirklich so komisch



du solltest es doch wissen, oder warst du zu "heee"


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2014)

ja, war am ende völlig schwarz.. nur deswegen bin ich auch 2x gestürzt und hatte den durchschlag 

aber nächstes mal wenn ich komme hät ich gern sonne aufm kandel, dass das klar ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

So in etwa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (14. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit
der Trail von Marcel ist cool. 
Kann mich noch gut an das Ende von dem errinern  Einfach mal voll in den Busch rein der dort am Ende steht (man Bremst ja nicht  )


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

war gerade mal wieder basteln. brauch nur noch einen O-Ring und muss das Ding noch ausbohren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Ist mal was anderes , hast Du unten noch so eine Art Fassreifen eingepasst damit das Holz nicht aufgeht, oder sitzt es straff im Steuerrohr?


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

Es hat minimal Untermaß. Ich wollte es dann mittels eines O-Rings, der in einer Nut sitzt, fixieren.  Ist dann in etwa genauso wie bei der Schmolke Kappe. Die war mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Nullringe gibt es beim Klempner und schau mal ob Du eine Art Einschlaghülse in Messing (passend zur Tanne)bekommst, eventuell kennst Du einen Dreher.









 .....nur als Beispiel


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

Als Ersatz für die Ahead-Schraube? Wollte die Kralle extra sparen. Denke nicht dass die 5 Gramm Kappe mit SChraube irgendetwas halten.
Der Steuersatz wird jetzt mit Expander eingestellt. Den entferne ich dann anschließend. Wollte ich mal testen und das fahren ja einige. 

Wenns nicht klappt bau ich mir eine Kappe und drechsel die einfach etwas länger damit das ohne Hülse klappt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Mit Ausbohren dachte ich ein Loch für die Schraube....und damit diese nicht direkt im Holz sitzt, dachte ich an eine Messinghülse in der der Schraubenkopf verschwindet. 
Aber ohne Schraube geht es bestimmt auch wenn der Vorbau gewissenhaft montiert wird.


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

Achso, ja das war missverständlich formuliert. Das Ding soll nur hohl werden und der Deckel oben geschlossen. geht jetzt etwa 1,5 cm in den Schaft und ist noch aus Vollholz.

Ist dann halt genau wie das Ding von Schmolke. Meins kann ich aber bei nichtgefallen auf den Kompost schmeißen und gekostet hat es nichts. 

Habe auch noch einen Rest (Spülenausschnitt) von unserer Eichenarbeitsplatte. Das hier ist ja nur ein erster Versuch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn eine Kralle vorhanden wär könntest Du das Lager einfacher, mit einer vorübergehend montierten Kappe mit Schraube, einstellen.
Anschließend drückst Du dann den Holzstöpsel ohne Schraube rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

spart dann aber kein Gewicht mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Da könntest Du aber auch die Tanne aus gelbeloxiertem Alu herstellen. 

Die Montage geht auch mit einer langen Gewindestange durchs Steuerrohr. ...ohne Kralle.


----------



## mete (14. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> A
> 
> Ist dann halt genau wie das Ding von Schmolke. Meins kann ich aber bei nichtgefallen auf den Kompost schmeißen und gekostet hat es nichts.



Doch, Zeit. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist diese einem deutlich mehr wert, als ein paar EUR .


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

He Matthias, ich stelle fest das Du wirklich wenig Zeit hast, wenn jetzt Laufräder mit nur 18 Speichen gebaut werden.....das spart Zeit und Geld. ...


----------



## mete (14. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> He Matthias, ich stelle fest das Du wirklich wenig Zeit hast, wenn jetzt Laufräder mit nur 18 Speichen gebaut werden.....das spart Zeit und Geld. ...



Ich bin halt konsequent .

Hoffentlich habe ich demnächst wirklich mal wieder mehr Zeit...das Ende naht...


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Doch, Zeit. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist diese einem deutlich mehr wert, als ein paar EUR .



Hat wenns hoch kommt 30 Minuten gedauert...  mit ausprobieren, etc. .Macht nen guten Stundenlohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Hat wenns hoch kommt 30 Minuten gedauert...  mit ausprobieren, etc. .Macht nen guten Stundenlohn



Die wär' ich trotzdem lieber Rad gefahren. 

Früher habe ich auch viel und gern gebastelt, heute kotzt mich die Schrauberei eigentlich die meiste Zeit an..so schnell wird man eben alt...


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2014)

Deshalb muss ich die Zeit die mir bleibt noch nutzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Die wär' ich trotzdem lieber Rad gefahren.
> 
> Früher habe ich auch viel und gern gebastelt, heute kotzt mich die Schrauberei eigentlich die meiste Zeit an..so schnell wird man eben alt...


Das klingt fast so als könnten wir Dir zu einem weiteren Lebensjahr gratulieren....?  oder?


----------



## mete (14. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das klingt fast so als könnten wir Dir zu einem weiteren Lebensjahr gratulieren....?  oder?




...nein..also schon..ist aber schon ne Weile her. Ich teile Lebensabschnitte eher weiträumiger ein (also Kita, Schule, Studium....)...wenn ich jedes Jahr zählen würde uiuiuiuiuiui


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2014)

Aber irgendwann ist es dann auch wieder schön wenn man sich zum basteln in seine Werkstatt zurückziehen kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

...da bin ich schon in der Produktionsphase 


So am Rande....


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn das jetzt schon deine* hochbewusste Phase *ist bin ich froh dich nicht eher gekannt zu haben!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Na gut, "hoch" ist ein bisschen übertrieben


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Metrum (14. Januar 2014)

Die nächste Phase klingt dann aber übel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2014)

Deswegen haben Rentner wahrscheinlich nie Zeit


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2014)

Nabend...wollte mich auch mal kurz melden. Im mom bekomm ich hier iwe nix mit 
Bin noch net mal zum Einträgen der Wp. Punkte gekommen, aber zumindest erfahren hab ich sie schonmal 

Heute is endlich mein Spielzeug gejommen:


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2014)

Schön!

Und Moin!


----------



## BENDERR (15. Januar 2014)

moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
erst kalt und jetzt wieder pisswarm...und dann noch die Nest-Thermostate......Alles im Lot

Schönes Zeug Philipp, da kannst Du wieder basteln und Dein neues Spezialwerkzeug testen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> und dann noch die Nest-Thermostate...



Google wird auch immer unangenehmer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Also wenn dann Andere meinen Tagesablauf kontrollieren und meine Frau mal vergisst das Bier aus dem Keller zu holen....bekommt Sie bestimmt automatisch eine Aufforderungs-SMS, das ist garnicht so schlecht  









....auf mich hört sie ja nicht


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2014)

Alles Gute zum Purzeltag Mathias!


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Schickes Teil Philipp! 

Vlt. erlebt dann die Ofenheizung ne Renaissance und man sollte in Ofen-Aktien investieren?
Oder jeder der dann ne Ofenheizung hat ist automatisch verdächtig böses zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Purzeltag Mathias!


Hier heißt einer GOOGLE und weiß mehr als wir


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Oder jeder der dann ne Ofenheizung hat ist automatisch verdächtig böses zu tun!



Das wird dann das Android-Handy herausbekommen und weiterleiten...


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

Na ich höre ja nicht auf Sascha und nehm weiter mein WindowsPhone.

Falls wirklich einer Geburtstag hat dann schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen natürlich an!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn @mete gemeint ist......ist es wohl schon eine "Weile"? her .....da hat sich Matthias nicht in die Karten schauen lassen, das Alter müsste so zwischen Studium und Rente liegen


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

Vlt. ist es ja Matze, der heißt auch Mathias. Glaube ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Also wenn Matze=Matthias ist....dann hat Er Geburtstag......Alles Gute auch hier von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

hihi? und microsoft und apple ist besser? ist doch alles das gleiche...
ich hab was geiles zu datenschutz/nsa und apple gefunden... mal sehen ob ich es nochmal finde 

hab es:
http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/iphone-siri-und-der-islam.html


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin mit meine Immopped zufrieden...funktioniert halt einfach... und jetzt nehmt mich auseinander


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

warum denn? jeder wie er will und fuer was er braucht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Nicht schlecht ....das ich im Internet Pornos konsumiere wissen Die bestimmt auch schon, aber ob der Philipp mit dem Spruch "das es richtig Porno wird" (bezogen auf den Rep.-Tempel) auch in die Schublade geschoben wird?


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

Der ist als Langhaariger eh schon auf allen Listen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

auf was fuer listen ich schon bin... spielt jedes killer spiel, liest tom clancy, hat einige bucher im stil von "no easy day" gelesen... uiuiuii!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Ich tippe mal, das diesen Sommer die Haare ab sind....irgendwann setzt bei jedem praktisches Denken ein. ....wenn jetzt schon der Keller aufgeräumt wird


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> auf was fuer listen ich schon bin... spielt jedes killer spiel, liest tom clancy, hat einige bucher im stil von "no easy day" gelesen... uiuiuii!


Auf die Stasiliste schaffst Du es aber nicht mehr


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> auf was fuer listen ich schon bin... spielt jedes killer spiel, liest tom clancy, hat einige bucher im stil von "no easy day" gelesen, benutzt Tapatalk mit Autokorrektur,... uiuiuii!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> auf was fuer listen ich schon bin... spielt jedes killer spiel, liest tom clancy, hat einige bucher im stil von "no easy day" gelesen,benutzt Tapatalk mit Autokorrektur, fährt ne linke "Gabel",... uiuiuii!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

he1 wenn ihr schon meine quotes kaput macht, dann markiert die aenderung wenigstens rot  
ich hab auch nicht behauptet die liste sei vollstaendig 

ach ja... bringt mich bitte davon ab, meinen singlespeedcrosser auf flatbar um zu bauen... liegt alles bis auf nen billigen os680mm lenker im keller... aber ... das macht man dioch net... oder?


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht ....das ich im Internet Pornos konsumiere wissen Die bestimmt auch schon, aber ob der Philipp mit dem Spruch "das es richtig Porno wird" (bezogen auf den Rep.-Tempel) auch in die Schublade geschoben wird?


Oo ich glaub ich habs dann auf alle Listen geschafft. Grad mal in meine Ibooks bilbiothek geschaut:
"Der Kruzifix Killer""Der Knochenbrecher""Der Vollstrecker"
Unter Music:
Rucka Ali: "Only 17" " Ican do whatever im white" (Net das was man jetzt denken mag, das is satire hoch 3
Wenn man dass dann mit den anderen Sachen kombiniert, die ihr schon aufgezählt habt werd ich bei der NSA als "Serienmordender Islamistennazi der auf minderjährige steht geführt"


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr das Ding auch mit Flatbar und finde es geil Sascha! Da habe ich irgendwie mehr MTB Feeling.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> he1 wenn ihr schon meine quotes kaput macht, dann markiert die aenderung wenigstens rot
> ich hab auch nicht behauptet die liste sei vollstaendig
> 
> ach ja... bringt mich bitte davon ab, meinen singlespeedcrosser auf flatbar um zu bauen... liegt alles bis auf nen billigen os680mm lenker im keller... aber ... das macht man dioch net... oder?


Warum nicht flat.....da hast Du keine Probleme mehr mit einer ordentlichen Hydr. Scheibenbremse. ....kennst Du das Video von nebenan?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

das ist ja der punkt... ihr sollt doch net!!! ihr sollt mir das ausreden!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

ja, ich weis! genau das meine ich ja 
noch eins:


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> NSA als "Serienmordender Islamistennazi der auf minderjährige steht geführt"


Ich muss jetzt leider jeden Kontakt mit Dir beenden ......war schön mit Dir.....mach`s gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das ist ja der punkt... ihr sollt doch net!!! ihr sollt mir das ausreden!!!


Sascha, der einzige Punkt der zieht.....so ein runder Lenker ist bei einem Sturz nicht so schmerzhaft an den Rippen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

hab ich net vor... ich nutzte das ding halt auch zum ga fahren... hmm mal in mich gehen. nochmal nachsehen, ob ich wirklich noch eine komplette shimano bremsanlage zusammen bekomme. ich glaub ich hab da noch bissle was im keller


----------



## pirat00 (15. Januar 2014)

Also ein Crosser ohne Rennbügel sieht aus wie ein Trekkingrad für alte Leute... das geht garnicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2014)

Hau doch nicht so rein.....in die offene Wunde


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab ich net vor... ich nutzte das ding halt auch zum ga fahren... hmm mal in mich gehen. nochmal nachsehen, ob ich wirklich noch eine komplette shimano bremsanlage zusammen bekomme. ich glaub ich hab da noch bissle was im keller


Weißte was ich schon überlegt hab. Hab ja noch den Poison E605 Rahmen an der wand hängen. Disc Naben mit RR Felgen aufbauen. Starrgabel mit Disc aufnahme rein und schon würde ein disc Rennrad stehen^^
Problem is glaube ich, dass man da keine RR Kurbel reinbekommt, aber Ne Alfine würde gehen....Naja mal schaun im mom fehlt mir die kohle für solche spielereien^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

ich wuerde halt mal den pompetamine auf flat umbauen... aber ich geh jetzt erstmal auf selbigenmit rr lenker


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Weißte was ich schon überlegt hab. Hab ja noch den Poison E605 Rahmen an der wand hängen. Disc Naben mit RR Felgen aufbauen. Starrgabel mit Disc aufnahme rein und schon würde ein disc Rennrad stehen



Allerdings mit einem viel zu langen Oberrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Allerdings mit einem viel zu langen Oberrohr...


Und das is das einzige problem...


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2014)

Moin moin, allerseits.

habe heute die olle Kappe nochmal aus Eichenholz gebaut. sieht gut aus..


----------



## Junior97 (15. Januar 2014)

Ach Madda... Sascha dreht die Sattelstütze dann drehst du einfach den Vorbau  Sieht bestimmt echt komisch aus  und gibt Probleme beim Lenken.


----------



## Metrum (15. Januar 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Ach Madda... Sascha dreht die Sattelstütze dann drehst du einfach den Vorbau  Sieht bestimmt echt komisch aus  und gibt Probleme beim Lenken.



Zumindest mit nem RR Lenker! Aber mit Flatbar müsste es passen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2014)

Ich war wieder dropbar crossen... Das muss so bleiben! Egal, was ein paar dapperte Amis machen;-)
Heute ist wieder zockAbend! :-D

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich gönne Euch strahlenden Sonnenschein.....besser bei Euch als nie wieder


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2014)

DACH! Hab gestern nach dem training naoch schnell den 110er syntace gegen einen 100er fsa vorbau auf dem crosser getauscht. der fitter war der meinung ich sitze zu gestreckt drauf -> viel besser! arme waren halt fast gestreckt 

heute kein "training" nur zur arbeit und heim... nachher wieder "lukas dienst"


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Hier regnets auch, Jens.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DACH! Hab gestern nach dem training naoch schnell den 110er syntace gegen einen 100er fsa vorbau auf dem crosser getauscht. der fitter war der meinung ich sitze zu gestreckt drauf -> viel besser! arme waren halt fast gestreckt
> 
> heute kein "training" nur zur arbeit und heim... nachher wieder "lukas dienst"


Sascha, das Strecken macht nur Sinn wenn man noch wachsen möchte...
Da haben jetzt die Oberschenkel wieder Platz und stoßen nicht am Bauch an.
 Ich überlege auch ob ich am Crosser den Vorbau wieder nach oben drehe, bis jetzt geht es aber noch gut nur wenn es im Gelände mal steil nach unten geht ist es vielleicht nicht so günstig mit einem tiefen Lenker.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2014)

umdrehen geht gar net! PFUI!
der fitter war geschockt, weil die arme voll gestreckt waren. als ich ihm noch gesagt hab, das ich zum teil voll singletrails fahre hielt er mich fuer voellig bekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2014)

Das ist aber jetzt schlecht für den C-Wert


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2014)

wenn es um speed geht... da ist mir dem nabendynamo und den crosser reifen eh alles zu spaet


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2014)

Moooin!

Hier isses zwar trocken, aber auch relativ bewölkt. Aber is eh regenerationstag angesagt und ich werd heute abend dann das erste mal im neuen Keller schraubenHab im mom Stundenplanlücke und sitze in der Cafeteria und lern a bisserl....

Gestern abend bin ich endlich dazu gekommen mich um die weiteren Aufkleber fürs Fuji zu kümmern, heute leitet meine Mutter das dann an unseren Drucker weiterBin schon gespannt wie ein schnitzel


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2014)

Ein Schnitzel ist doch aber eher weichgeklopft....als gespannt


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2014)

Hab wohl gespannt und"freu mich wien schnitzel" kombiniert


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2014)

Von wegen Radfahren macht impotent!

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/irland/mountainbike-erektion-34262514.bild.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2014)

Aua, in der Zeit hätte er gut Geld verdienen können...und das ohne Anstrengung.

Veikko, was für Suchbergriffe hast Du verwendet.... Unfall, impotent, Viagra, Kleider-Ständer ....wie findet man so einen Artikel


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2014)

und wie gelangt man zu Bild.de?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2014)

Indem die Freundin in ner Schreibpause im Netz rumguckt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Jens und Rest!

Dein neues Profilbild ist viel schöner Jens, wenn man da sieht wie interessiert du schaust bekommt man gleich bessere Laune.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2014)

Morgen, ja das Bild ist gut!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2014)

......das Original


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2014)

ooo! pass nur auf das du net verklagt wirst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2014)

BEi made in Thailand unwahrscheinlich


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass vermehrt MTBs für Straße und Waldwege aufgebaut werden, die dann allerdings möglichst leicht sein müssen... Und dann endlose Diskussionen über möglichst gutaussehende Plattformpedale, damit das Rad an der Wand gut aussieht.
Ooooohhh Mann...
Gestern habe ich seit dem 30.12.2013 das erste Mal wieder das MTB angefasst. Der Steuersatz war festgegammelt nach zwei Matschfahrten. D.h. erstmal schön die Fatty mit dem Hammer "rausmassieren". Der Keller sah danach aus... Überall Dreck  Und die gelben ESI-Griffe sind nicht mehr wirklich gelb. Kriegt man die irgendwie halbwegs sauber?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2014)

zzz! du sollst kein versifftes rad im keller haben. wenn du weist, das du es ne weile nicht nimmst, muss es auber gemacht werden! mensch bub!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hab's nach der letzten Tour mit 'ner Trinkflasche abgespritzt. Zumindest an wichtigen Stellen. Nach > 200 km an dem Tag hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, das Teil intensiver zu putzen. Und jetzt funktioniert ja wieder alles


----------



## Metrum (17. Januar 2014)

Christian, ich weiß nicht wie es mit den Esis ist aber alle anderen mache ich über der Wanne mit Shampoo sauber, geht super.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ooo! pass nur auf das du net verklagt wirst!


Ich hoffe nicht , aber wenn das Erdmännchen einen guten Anwalt hat 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hab's nach der letzten Tour mit 'ner Trinkflasche abgespritzt. Zumindest an wichtigen Stellen. Nach > 200 km an dem Tag hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, das Teil intensiver zu putzen. Und jetzt funktioniert ja wieder alles


Früher(letzter Herbst) habe ich nach jeder Fahrt die Räder abgespült und die Kette geölt .....doch jetzt mache ich nur noch die Kettenblätter, Schaltröllchen, Ritzel, Kette, Standrohre und Dämpfer mit sehr wenig Wasser sauber, weil Wasser ist nicht gut für die Lager, und klopfe vor der nächsten Ausfahrt den festgewordenen Dreck mit einem Stöckchen ab. Dabei rede ich mir jetzt ein, das Wasser nicht gut für die Bikes ist.....mal sehen ob der Plan aufgeht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Christian, ich weiß nicht wie es mit den Esis ist aber alle anderen mache ich über der Wanne mit Shampoo sauber, geht super.


Hm. Dann werde ich das die Tage vll. mal probieren. Spülmittel müsste dann ja auch gehen.


----------



## Junior97 (17. Januar 2014)

Mit Bremsen-Reiniger bekommt man die immer wieder sauber.


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2014)

Oder das gute alte abflussreiniger Bad, dann is nix mehr da


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  ,
schön das Ihr Alle schon Radfahren seid und nicht vorm Rechner sitzt. 
...und leben die Griffe noch Christian?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Morgen! Nachher geht es epic testen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin noch bis 13.00 auf Klääche, aber danach wollen wir auch noch los. 
Sascha, viel Spaß und übertreibe es nicht gleich


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich ist lockere ga1/2 runde geplant,... Aber ich sehr es kommen, das ich dem ersten Berg noch locker fahre,... Aber spätestens beim letzten bei all out bin.
Die neue  Sitzposition ist echt nix für lockeres KB  rollen: teufel:

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...und leben die Griffe noch Christian?



Alles noch beim Alten. Habe die Dinger noch nicht angefasst.
Ich setz' mich jetzt 'ne Runde aufs Rad und dann bekommt das Scheißhaus 'nen neuen Spülkasten. An den letzten Wochenenden konnte ich nie einfach so lange fahren wie ich wollte, weil immer irgend etwas mehr oder weniger Wichtiges anlag. Aber nächstes WE ist Madame nicht da und das werde ich nutzen


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2014)

servus!

drehe gleich auch ne schöne, ausgiebige runde.
ordentlich ballern, das einzig wahre.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Ja Mann!!!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit Jungs!

Für Jens mal ein Bild, wie es draußen aussieht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2014)

Danke Veikko, das Du mir einen schönen Feierabend wünscht.....13.01 

Mundart aus meiner Ecke....früher , als Leunabälzer, als ich noch off Klääche fuhr und von Ihmchen die Bemmen mitkrichte und es noch keene Kommbjutaaaaar gab , war det scheen.
  Bemme- belegtes Brot , Klääche - Arbeit , Ihmchen - Freundin ...achja Leunabälzer -Schichtarbeiter in den Leunawerken....


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Cool! Eben im Bikemarkt ein erstes Foto der neuen, superleichten, Phantomnabe gefunden! 
Schade dass er nur die Reifen verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Oh, na wenn du jetzt Feierabend hast dann wünsch ich dir nen trockenen Resttag Jens!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2014)

Zum Teufel? Sag mir bitte jemand, dass das ge "Photoshopt" ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

@Metrum: mit clickies koennte mir das rad gefallen 

haters gonna hate:





Fazit: ich sitze PERFEKT! Ich war auf einem 400hm Anstieg bei gleichem Durchschnittspuls 2sec schneller als vor 10Tagen mit dem Zaboo! Und der Anstieg ist komplett auf der Strasse. Auf den "gelaende" Anstiegen war es noch mehr! Ich glaub das passt so! 
Das "Geschwuehr" am Oberrohr ist Schlauch und Kartusche.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zum Teufel? Sag mir bitte jemand, dass das ge "Photoshopt" ist.


Da wurde halt die Nabe ausgespeicht... und jetzt?


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Sieht eher aus wie sauber ausgespeicht!


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja ein geiles Bild Sascha - auch von der Qualität her! 
Fürs Klickiumlernen bin ich zu festgefahren (oder zu alt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Danke. Die geilen Farben kommen von der HDR Aufname. Aber durch das mergen der 3 Einzelbilder verlieht es etwas "Detailschaerfe", aber es wirkt dafuer besser. Fuer so Szenen/Landschaften finde ich es besser. Fuer technische Bilder mache ich lieber normale.


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Wieder was gelernt. Sieht auf jeden Fall so aus dass man es sich an die Wand hängen könnte!
Muss jetzt erstmal raus da wir noch nach Gera fahren und ich da morgen mal wieder mal ne Runde flashen kann.
Hoffe es regnet nicht.
Bis dahin....


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2014)

Tach Lete

War eben auch ne Runde mit nem Kollegen biken, toll wars Immerhin 10Wp Punkte habsch angehäufelt bekommen. Jungs ich kann euch sagen ich bin sooo froh, dass die tage wieder länger werden


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da wurde halt die Nabe ausgespeicht... und jetzt?



Nee dafür sind die Speichen zu kurz. Sieht aus wie mit der Zange bearbeitet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Natürlich mit der Zange ausgespeicht. Wie willst du es sonst machen, so das die Speichen noch in den Nippeln stecken,... Oder zumindest die Reste

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2014)

bin auch wieder zurück von einer kleinen crosser runde.

53 km und 1000 hm warens am ende.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Metrum: mit clickies koennte mir das rad gefallen
> 
> haters gonna hate:
> 
> ...


Schönes Bild und super Wetter .....aber hast Du Dir mal die Handgelenke gebrochen?....hier ergibt der Unterarm mit den ausgestreckten Fingern kein Linie, oder? 
Wenn Du mal richtig mit dem Ars** auf  dem HR schleifst wirst Du die Bremshebel nicht mehr erwischen.




Am Gänsegries....an dem Flüsschen Saale




Bei uns war die Sonne schon fast weg, aber dafür waren die Wege schön schlammig


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2014)

Das Tandem gefällt mir wirklich gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, sieht komisch aus, passt aber perfekt und ich hab noch nie ins leere gegriffen...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2014)

Meine Bremshebel stehen ähnlich wie bei Sascha.. komm da einfach besser mit zu recht irgendwie, auch wenns nicht dem "lehrbuch" entspricht 

ansonsten heute 3h mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen. schon gefreut dass ich zu dieser jahreszeit schon so viel und lange fahre (trotz schwimmtraining "nebenbei") und dann auf strava gesehn was die konkurrenz heute trainiert hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das Tandem gefällt mir wirklich gut!


Macht auch richtig Spaß ...Vorne , bei Schlamm ist es besser wenn der Hintermann einen o. zwei Beruhigungsschnäpse intus hat....da ist man ständig am driften 





Ich bin immer noch begeistert...Standrohre und Steuerlager bleiben sauber.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)

Na dann sage ich auch wieder mal "Hallo" !!

Lese oft mit, habe aber keine Lust auf dem Handy riesen Texte zu verfassen. Heute mal ein stressfreier WE-Tag.
Gestern von 7 - 17 Uhr Gesellenprüfungen abgenommen. 
Mensch, Mensch.... Ohrenblutengarantie! Aber ich sehe Autos jetzt irgendwie gaaanz anders..!  
Ganz like Hessie James:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/209189/Hessi_James_Badesalz

Mein Crosser ist bald fertig  und das rote Niner EMD habe ich jetzt doch verkauft.  Mein Kumpel ging mir damit ständig auf die Nüsse und dann habe ich doch nachgegeben. 
Maik kann das auch gut bei mir...  


Gruss an alle.


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2014)

Da bist du im mom net der einzige.Bei mir siehts momentan auch stressig aus, hab Unimäßig scheiß viel zu tun. 
Das mit dem Niner war ne richtige Entscheidung, glaub mir Du hattest eh 1000ende Bikes für den gleichen Einsatzbereich

Hab gestern endlich mal meinen Kantenklatscher LRS fürs 29er feddich gemachtMehr dazu gibbet im aufbaufred


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

Ja ja... Immer die passiv user!!!
Gestern super Wetter heute Suppe:






Aber ich bin ja durchaus lernfähig und hab die bremse mal bissle hoch gedreht, doch noch etwas besser! Aber nicht viel.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)

Endlich fertig...

-105er Parts mit XT 10fach Kassette und 9fach XT Schaltwerk
-Hope / CX Ray / Crest 29  mit 1560g
-Avid BB7 Road "S"
-KCNC + Syntace Komponenten
-CX 70 Kurbel


8,82kg
















Vielleicht gefällt es ja...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Januar 2014)

....ist gekauft


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2014)

Sascha, ....Ohne Worte 
...die Suppe ist jetzt bei uns angekommen, war aber nicht so dramatisch:   ERSTER  mit der Mannschaft (2xHerrendoppel-1ter; 1xSolo-1ter ;1xMixded-knapp verloren) im Badminton
Und dann für die Plackerei nur 2 Pünktchen .


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig...
> 
> -105er Parts mit XT 10fach Kassette und 9fach XT Schaltwerk
> -Hope / CX Ray / Crest 29  mit 1560g
> ...


Kaum mal hier und dann auch noch ein Lob abfassen wollen ....sehr schickes Rad und schön leicht , aber grüne Räder darfst Du eigentlich nicht ohne meine Genehmigung fahren...wobei so viel wird es ja nicht gefahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)

Abwarten Jens, abwarten....  

(...da kennt mich aber einer recht gut!?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2014)

Namd Männer und Marco!

Das grüne Teil sieht echt heiß aus. 
Mir würde nur ein schwattes SW besser gefallen, das sticht irgendwie raus.
Bin heute nicht wirklich ins rollen gekommen und auf der Heimfahrt vorhin voll die dicke Suppe.
Da ist es doppelt schade wenn die Scheibenwaschanlage nicht geht und es mit dem Nebel- Dreckfilm auf der Scheibe immer schlimmer wurde.
Zum Glück kann ich die Strecke mit verbundenen Augen fahren und mich hat daher trotzdem keiner überholt.


----------



## Metrum (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

Sry Marco, aber das geht gar nicht! Das Rad wäre voll geil,... aber das Schaltwerk muss weg!
Ultra porno... und dann DAS!?! Sry, aber das kannst du besser 

Wo gibt es die all black bb7???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Januar 2014)

Schönes Rad Marco...
Ich selbst würde aber sowas nie fahren, da ich lieber mit dem bike unterwegs bin...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die all black bb7???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



guckst du!
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...sche-Scheibenbremse::62065.html?refID=froogle


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut, danke!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2014)

Watt? Eine Zange kostet 83€? Die haben doch 'nen Schaden. Habe damals 2x BB5 für 30€ bekommen 

Crosser gefällt, aber Kurbel und SW gehen nicht - hätte es leichter geschätzt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)

Schaltwerk wird durch ein 9fach XTR Shadow Carbon ersetzt. Kurbel bleibt aber, denke ich.

Ist das C´dale dir, Veikko? 

Die Bremsen habe ich von Bike24.  Waren ein Stückerl billiger. Sind noch die HS1-Scheiben dabei..


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

Wusste ich es doch, dass das nicht so bleibt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

@onkel_doc erst nie da und dann so porös. Zzz der Typ war auch schon entspannter
Nur, weil wir sein Schlagwerk hässlich finden 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)

*woistderPistolensmiley?*


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

Das wüstest du, wärst du öfter da 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2014)

Außerdem bin ich hier der zocker! Ich bin es gewohnt, das man auf mich schießt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

Moin!

und es geht wieder ans Lernen - bald kann ich alle gewünschten Programmiersprachen in ihren Grundzügen.


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2014)

Moin.

Das Crosser-Ding sieht gut aus aber wieso funktioniert das SW 10 fach? Liegt das an den Rennradhebeln? Hätte nämlich gern wieder das 972er. Die 10-fach Schaltwerke finde ich insgesamt nicht so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> und es geht wieder ans Lernen - bald kann ich alle gewünschten Programmiersprachen in ihren Grundzügen.



kannste eine, kannste alle


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2014)

habe gerade nochmal gegooglet. Wenn man den Zug anders klemmt soll das angeblich doch klappen mit den 9-fach Schaltwerken nd den 10 Gängen per Trigger.

Die schimpfen das Hubbub

http://www.cxmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ergolevers-shimano-derailleur-cxm.jpg


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

Naja, Anweisungssprachen sind doch schon mal was ganz anderes als Auszeichnungssprachen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2014)

naja... aber im Endeffekt ist die Sprache nur ein Handwerkszeug. Die Kunst steckt dahinter


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Bis auf die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk gefällt auch mir der Crosser ziemlich gut.
Ich habe übrigens am WE mal den Montageständer aufgebaut, den ich vorletzte Woche bekommen habe. Wäre es kein Geschenk gewesen, hätte ich das Teil wohl zurückgeschickt. Bei Park Tool hätte ich weniger Plastik erwartet. Vor allem weniger windiges und knackendes Plastik...


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich hier der zocker! Ich bin es gewohnt, das man auf mich schießt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



moin es gibt gründedafür, dass ich nicht mehr so viel hier herumirre


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin es gibt gründedafür, dass ich nicht mehr so viel hier herumirre


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das Crosser-Ding sieht gut aus aber wieso funktioniert das SW 10 fach? Liegt das an den Rennradhebeln? Hätte nämlich gern wieder das 972er. Die 10-fach Schaltwerke finde ich insgesamt nicht so schön.


Moin.

Das ist ein 9fach XT Shadow 772.
Das bin ich früher schon so am Crosser gefahren....


Marcel,

welchen Druck fährst du auf der Crest mit den CX-Pneus?


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Bis auf die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk gefällt auch mir der Crosser ziemlich gut.
> Ich habe übrigens am WE mal den Montageständer aufgebaut, den ich vorletzte Woche bekommen habe. Wäre es kein Geschenk gewesen, hätte ich das Teil wohl zurückgeschickt. Bei Park Tool hätte ich weniger Plastik erwartet. Vor allem weniger windiges und knackendes Plastik...



Sry, hatte nach den guten Erfahrungen mit Roberts Parktool mehr erwartet.

Ist doch der PCS-10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

http://forum.cx-sport.de/album.php?albumid=66&pictureid=638
Hier mein alter Crosser...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Das ist ein 9fach XT Shadow 772.
> Das bin ich früher schon so am Crosser gefahren....
> ...



Kommt drauf an. Auf der Straße mit Semislick ca. 3/3,5bar. Im Gelände bei Rennen ungefähr soviel, dass ich mit meiner Hand und viel Kraft den Reifen gerade nicht aufs Felgenhorn drücken kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
HubBub 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin es gibt gründedafür, dass ich nicht mehr so viel hier herumirre


Allgemein im IBC oder im ETWR ?....hast Du 5 Kinder adoptiert oder müsst Ihr jetzt auf die Auslandsgespräche Zoll zahlen ?


----------



## InoX (20. Januar 2014)

denke mal eher, dass es um die Verzollung des Datenvolumens geht.

"hubBub" ist ein komischer Name ich weiß.


uahhhh: Jetzt ploppen hier am Rand schon Werbefilme mit Ton auf...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> http://forum.cx-sport.de/album.php?albumid=66&pictureid=638
> Hier mein alter Crosser...



da sieht es besser aus...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Bis auf die Kurbel und das Schaltwerk gefällt auch mir der Crosser ziemlich gut.
> Ich habe übrigens am WE mal den Montageständer aufgebaut, den ich vorletzte Woche bekommen habe. Wäre es kein Geschenk gewesen, hätte ich das Teil wohl zurückgeschickt. Bei Park Tool hätte ich weniger Plastik erwartet. Vor allem weniger windiges und knackendes Plastik...


Ich habe Den , die Klemmung ist super und auch stabil aber das Rohrgerüst insgesamt flext mir ein bisschen zu viel.
Na gut, hat bei mir auch mehr auszuhalten mit den schweren Rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2014)

Morgen leute!

Bin momentan echt schwer am überlegen, ob ich net die neue Kore Durox Nabe bestelle...
Der Freilauf macht nen verdammt geilen eindruck:






 Selbe konsturkion natürlich auch bei normalem Freilauf. 5 Klinken mit jeweils 3 Zähnen und dann noch 258 gramm.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2014)

Bei Dir zählt jede Klinke .....zu meinem Jungen würde ich sagen: Muss das sein?


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2014)

Naja ne Nabe brauche ich eh noch fürs Fuji...Und ein freilauf der sich net durchtritt hört sich schon attraktiv an, hab ich nemmich bei ner Novatec ma geschafft nach neuem Fetten gings dann komischerweise, aber sowas brauch ich net...
Was mir auch bei der Hope aufgefallen ist, ist, dass die Klinken immer in eine Sehr tiefe verzahnung greifen und die Nabe dadurch relativ schlecht rollt. Das hier könnte die ideale Kombi zwischen dem DT Ratchet system und der klassischen verzahnung sein...


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe Den , die Klemmung ist super und auch stabil aber das Rohrgerüst insgesamt flext mir ein bisschen zu viel.
> Na gut, hat bei mir auch mehr auszuhalten mit den schweren Rädern





InoX schrieb:


> Sry, hatte nach den guten Erfahrungen mit Roberts Parktool mehr erwartet.
> 
> Ist doch der PCS-10?



Genau der ist es. Ich sage ja nicht, dass er nicht gut ist, ich habe ihn ja auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Die Klaue oben und generell wichtige Teile sind ja sehr massiv ausgeführt. Allerdings sind gerade die Schellen, an denen Schnellspanner für die Arretierung der Höhe angebracht sind, aus Kunststoff. Und da weiß ich einfach nicht, wie sehr die angezogen werden dürfen. Naja, ich habe ja bald einen Rahmen, der dort eingespannt werden kann  Gabel war übrigens schonmal da und ist jetzt beim Umbau...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2014)

Ich bin DT-Fan ....hält bei mir und lässt sich leicht warten.

Sascha, hast Du die Lager schon in Deiner Achse drin?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

Mein neuer Cyclepassion Kalender ist eingetroffen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mein neuer Cyclepassion Kalender ist eingetroffen


Der hängt hier schon seit 2 Wochen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Marcel, irgendwo stand doch mal, dass die Crest nicht für hohe Drücke ausgelegt ist!? Man merkt auch immer nachlassende Spannung am Speichengerüst bei hohen Drücken.
Klappt das bisher dauerhaft bei dir mit 3,5 bar?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin DT-Fan ....hält bei mir und lässt sich leicht warten.
> 
> Sascha, hast Du die Lager schon in Deiner Achse drin?



Nope, wollte ich in bälde angehen. 
Ich wollte dich dann anschreiben, wenn ich alles hier hab.

Der Druck den die crest aus hält, hängt auch von der reifenbreite ab, aber 3,5 bar sind schon ein Wort... Auf dem Bike sehen die bei mit nie 2 bar

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Auf´m Bike bin ich auch < 2bar, aber auf dem Crosser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Marcel, irgendwo stand doch mal, dass die Crest nicht für hohe Drücke ausgelegt ist!? Man merkt auch immer nachlassende Spannung am Speichengerüst bei hohen Drücken.
> Klappt das bisher dauerhaft bei dir mit 3,5 bar?



Keine Ahnung, meine Pumpe zeigt sowieso zu wenig an. Deswegen bin ich da auch etwas vorsichtig. Direkt nach dem Aufbau meines Crest HRs waren scheibenseitig auch eine Speichen nicht mehr ganz okay. Habs nachzentriert und gut wars. 

Sonst waren auf den ZTRs auch kleine Tabellen drauf, was sie maximal abkönnen. Auf der Crest aber nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

Gerade mal gecheckt: 1" max 55psi   (3,8bar)	  
1,5" max 50psi (3,45bar) (macht mit linearer Interpolation für einen 1,3er Reifen (33mm) 3,66bar)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Okaaay...   	...aber !


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2014)

ich fahre zwischen 2,5 und 3 bar am crosser.
hinten hats schon nen paar mal klong gemacht, aber der schlauch hält noch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

Nabend Kai.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2014)

servus alle miteinand!

und marco.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2014)

Ich pumpt als 3 bar rein, aber ich fahre auch tubeless

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2014)

Deswegen sieht meine XMD309T auch so aus :


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2014)

das muss aber schon doller gerappelt haben, da die felge ja kein horn hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2014)

so sieht die crest am zaboo hinten auch aus. da war ich wohl im kopf auf dem anderen rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Guten Heilen Morgen Allerseits ,
ganz schön glatt auf den Nebenstraßen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2014)

Moin.


Hier liegt Schnee......   Fattyzeit!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2014)

hier ist suppe! fuer schnee muss ich auf die berge... ach ja, da muss ich ja morgen zur leistungsdiagnostik AUF dem feldberg (1400m)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Januar 2014)

moin,

Marco das jetz wo der Crosser fertig ist....ein wenig Schnee liegt hier nun auch...


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Maik, der Crosser ist doch eh nur für die Vitrine. 
Das einzige Bike mit dem der Marco nicht umkippt ist das Fatty, daher freut er sich doch so über Schnee! 
Hier ist es ziemlich glatt und ich bin froh dass ich nen Bastelauftrag fürn HT habe. Der Heizer in der Garage schnurrt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Januar 2014)

der Eisregen kam bei uns gestern abend..viel spaß beim Schrauben


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> das muss aber schon doller gerappelt haben, da die felge ja kein horn hat.



Nee, die ist einfach total unterdimensioniert. Hatte ich auch bei der FRM ohne wirklich harte Durchschläge.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> der Eisregen kam bei uns gestern abend..viel spaß beim Schrauben



Bei uns war's gestern schon da. Mein 20 Minuten Arbeitsweg hat dann auf einmal 50 Minuten in Anspruch genommen und abends bin ich lieber in die bahn gestiegen. Heute etwas besser (mit dem Fatbike)...gepackt habe ich mich aber trotzdem einmal (und daraufhin gleich Spikereifen für' s Fatbike geordert...)


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Veikko, leeebst Du Noch?


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist gar nicht so schlimm ausgegangen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Da hast Du nochmal Glück gehabt....kein Rad verbrannt.  Und wieso schein bei Euch die Sonne?


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2014)

Das ist der Scheinwerfer von der Drehleiter!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Wieso brauchten die eine Drehleiter, sind wohl nicht über den Berg Fahrräder gekommen?....ach ne das verwechsle ich jetzt mit Marco


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2014)

Bei Marco ist das zu viel Plastik, das wäre nur ein kleiner Haufen.. Beim doc wäre das ein hässlicher Haufen Altmetall

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2014)

Morgen bekommt Daddy sein neues Auto, der Mondeo ist hin und schon abgemeldet.
Heute haut er den Firmenbus in den Graben.....  
Morgen fällt Biken aus. Schrauben ist angesagt...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2014)

Awwww yeah. Heute war mündliche Prüfung für unser (pascal) Programm und dem Inhalt der zwei Informatik Semester. Insgesamt 1.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Januar 2014)

Da hättest du dich aber schon ein bisschen mehr anstrengen können


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2014)

Stimmt eine (wenig gewichtete) Teilnote war 1.5


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2014)

Gz!

Marco... Was machst du denn? So rutschig?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Januar 2014)

Neee sein Vatter!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2014)

Mit den Meldungen klappt es doch prima hier....die Gute hebt die Schlechte auf


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Neee sein Vatter!


Ah,.. Ich dachte er meint sich damit selber...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (21. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ah,.. Ich dachte er meint sich damit selber...



Nö, der sorgt doch vor Sascha!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2014)

Nur so geht´s....	 






Eben vorbeige_google_t....  https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-54aQuQWz9gM/UMjNmRZ72bI/AAAAAAAAJnE/1PMcRF8bd44/s880/DSC_0344.jpg

So fand ich es am schönsten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2014)

ja...aber die gabel war net sooo der brueller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es ist etwas weiß geworden


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2014)

Moin Mädels,

ich habe mal eine technische Frage (und das in diesem Thema!):
Kann ich Shimano-Schaltwerke, die mit "Directmount" oder "Direktmontage" gekennzeichnet sind, an jedes beliebige Schnellspannausfallende mit Standardschaltauge schrauben? Philipp hatte seine Meinung zwar schon dazu geäußert, aber ich habe noch eine widersprüchliche Aussage zu hören bekommen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2014)

gugg mal hier geht also net.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2014)

Okay... Und wie sieht's mit Sram-Schaltwerken aus? Ich würde auf jeden Fall gerne Shadow+/Type 2 fahren in Verbindung mit 'nem XX1-Type-Kettenblatt, um mir die KeFü zu sparen bzw. es zumindest auszuprobieren.

Dass auch für jedes scheiß Teil ständig irgend ein neues Maß eingeführt werden muss. Nichts passt mehr...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

Bei Schaltwerken weiß ich noch nicht mal, das es sowas gibt . Bei Umwerfern kenne ich den Bergriff. 
Da kann ich Dir nicht helfen 

Nachtrag: Ihr kennt komische Sachen


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2014)

Also bei Sram sieht es so aus, als könne man die Type-2-Schaltwerke noch an normalen Ausfallenden montieren. Na was ein Glück... Kommt das nächste Rad wohl mit Schramm. Wollte ich nach meinem Fiasko mit den Attack-Triggern anno 2005 eh noch einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2014)

direkt mount hat doch nix mit type2 oder schadow+ zu tuen.
direktmount spaart nur, das doppelgelenk an shimano schaltwerken. wenn du das "zwischengelenk" nachkaufen koenntest, koenntest du aus einem shimano direktmount schaltwerk auch wieder ein normales machen.

ich fahrer x9 type2 das passt an ein ganz normales schaltauge. sowas passt auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

http://www.nsmb.com/5213-vid-shimano-drd-derailleur-standard/

So wie es aussieht, ist der Radwechsel etwas einfacher


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2014)

Du kannst einfach ein normales Schaltwerk kaufen. Da ist der "B2 link" dran und wenn du den abschraubst, hast du ein Directmount.

In der Beschreibung bei BC steht zwar überall etwas von Direktmontage aber das Ding ist überall mit abgebildet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> direkt mount hat doch nix mit type2 oder schadow+ zu tuen.



Das ist halt mein Problem: ich habe jetzt nichts gefunden, wo steht, was ich wo montieren kann. Wenn ich einfach irgendwelchen Beschreibungen von Onlineshops glaube, könnte ich ein Shadow+-Schaltwerk eben nicht an einem herkömmlichen Schaltauge montieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2014)

wo steht das bitte??? zeigen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das ist halt mein Problem: ich habe jetzt nichts gefunden, wo steht, was ich wo montieren kann. Wenn ich einfach irgendwelchen Beschreibungen von Onlineshops glaube, könnte ich ein Shadow+-Schaltwerk eben nicht an einem herkömmlichen Schaltauge montieren.


Probieren geht über Studieren 

Aber ohne ein Zwischenteil bekommst Du die Schaltwerke nicht an den Rahmen, entweder das klassische Doppelgelenk oder den Direktmontageadapter.....muss an Dein Schaltwerk.
Du willst wohl das Schaltwerk direkt an das Schaltauge schrauben? Das geht denke ich nicht, da kenne ich die Maße nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach ein normales Schaltwerk kaufen. Da ist der "B2 link" dran und wenn du den abschraubst, hast du ein Directmount.
> 
> In der Beschreibung bei BC steht zwar überall etwas von Direktmontage aber das Ding ist überall mit abgebildet.



Genau, so ist es richtig. Mit Doppelgelenk passt es an jedes Schaltauge. Bei SRAM müssten sowieso alle passen.

Moin erstmal - erste Vorlesung für heute schon rum


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2014)

da gibt es nix mit probieren. ein normales shimano schaltwerk (egal ob schadow oder schadow+) passt an ein normales schaltauge.
nur, wenn man ein direktmount schaltwerk kauft fehlt das zwischengelenk und man braucht ein spezielles ausfallende.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da gibt es nix mit probieren. ein normales shimano schaltwerk (egal ob schadow oder schadow+) passt an ein normales schaltauge.
> nur, wenn man ein direktmount schaltwerk kauft fehlt das zwischengelenk und man braucht ein spezielles ausfallende.


Das meine ich doch


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

Noch ein bisschen Info.......hauptsächlich für mich 






http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03/01/shimano-slx-2013-auf-dem-weg-zur-neuen-xt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2014)

da sieht man auch schon, das DM nur minus das kleien gelenk ist


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2014)

Bei Bike Components steht als Montageart _Direct Mount_, mehr nicht. Da gibt's auch keine unterschiedlichen Versionen 
Aber gut, wenn man es mit diesem Gelenk da an einem normalen Schaltauge montieren kann, ist ja alles in Ordnung und meine Frage beantwortet. Vielen Dank.

€: Danke für die Grafik, Jens!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2014)

du meinst das zb. shimanoXT 
da ist auf keinem der bilder ein direct mount schaltwerk


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2014)

Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Es steht aber da, dass es für Direktmontage ist und da ich fürs MTB schon lange kein Schaltwerk mehr kaufen musste (das letzte [mein aktuelles 952er] habe ich 2007 gekauft), habe ich mich auch lange nicht mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt und somit auch keinen Plan, wie es aussehen muss... Da interessieren mich die Bilder herzlich wenig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

Das DM-System ist für den Radwechsel optimaler ...vielleicht bekommt man auch neue "Schaltaugendingsdabums" zum Umrüsten alter Rahmen als Zubehör


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2014)

Das Zubehör ist das Gelenk, weil das ist starr


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2014)

http://r2-bike.com/xtr-schaltwerk-carbon-ausleger-hanger


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Zubehör ist das Gelenk, weil das ist starr


Ich meine anstelle des vorhandenen Schaltauges mit "Normalschaltwerk" an "alten" Rahmen ....ein neues DM-Schaltauge zum nachrüsten des Rahmens. z.B. mein alter Epic-Rahmen mit normalen Schaltauge umrüsten mit den neuen Schaltaugen zur Direktmontage des alten Schaltwerkes...nur ohne Gelenk. 

ich meine die Dinger:


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2014)

aber wozu? Der Vorteil ist doch auch schon vorhanden wenn du ein neues Schaltwerk mit Arm montierst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2014)

ich versteh den sinn dahinter nicht so ganz..
das schaltauge ist doch dazu da den rahmen bei einem sturz zu schützen, damit - im falle eines falles - das schaltauge zu bruch geht und nicht der komplette rahmen.

bei direct mount fällt das doch weg? -> "gefährlicher" für den rahmen?


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2014)

Dann bricht das andere angeschraubte Directmountdingens. Das Schaltauge bekommt quasi eine neue Form


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

Ich meine das in Bezug auf den leichteren Radwechsel ....so ab der 3ten Min. im Video


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2014)

aber das Schaltwerk hat durch den Adapter die gleiche Position wie mit einem Directmount-Schaltauge. Abgesehen von der Optik ändert sich doch da gar nichts. Du kannst einfach ein Shadow-Schaltwerk verbauen und hast das gleiche Ergebnis. Der Ausbau geht doch dann genauso schnell. Habe übrigens keinen Unterschied gemerkt. aber das passiert mir öfter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2014)

Ich geb auf....., Shadow hab ich schon dran und da muss man mit einer Hand den Zugang zum Ausfallende freilegen, das ist beim Direct Mount nicht notwendig


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2014)

Morschen Männer!

Jetzt pack ich mir erstmal die Spikes aufs Fully. 
Soll ja erstmal paar Tage eisig und glatt bleiben.


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2014)

Morgen Leute!

Hier is auch alles gefroren. Konnte gestern den neuen Lrs im ragley testen. Verdammt steif die Gerätschaft, hatte das Gefühl Rahmen und Gabel arbeiten um den Lrs rum


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2014)

Sooodele Fuji nimmt auch Formen an:





Ne idee fürs Steuerrohr hab ich auch schon.....In irgendeiner weise kommt da der Roadrunner drauf:




Nur beispiel Farbe usw wegen farbe usw muss ich ma schaun was es da gibt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2014)

maddda: sieht schon sehr gut aus, die Comicbilder sind super...

heute malne kleine runde im Schnee + Kälte gedreht...ist schon ungewohnt


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte die Schrift bei dem Pornolack evtl. sogar farbig gemacht - aber man muss es eh im Ganzen sehen. 
War heute auch bissel Spuren durch den Schnee ziehen, muss ja noch eintragen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2014)

veiko mit dem ully und Spikes???


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2014)

Ja Maik, mit Ulli und den Spikes! 

Klingt bissel wie ne Rockband von der Ostseeküste - Ulli und die Spikes!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2014)

upshab da wohl was vergessen aber wir verstehen uns ja


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Schrift bei dem Pornolack evtl. sogar farbig gemacht - aber man muss es eh im Ganzen sehen.
> War heute auch bissel Spuren durch den Schnee ziehen, muss ja noch eintragen.


Nja es kommt ja noch Eloxal usw, das wäre mir sonst zu bunt geworden


Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> maddda: sieht schon sehr gut aus, die Comicbilder sind super...
> 
> heute malne kleine runde im Schnee + Kälte gedreht...ist schon ungewohnt


Danke
Hier isses auch fleißig am schneien^^ Ma schaun wie das morgen aussieht. GUt das ich gestern bei Sonnenschein noch fahren war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2014)

He! Den Roadrunner darf nur ich! Mipmip!
Knappe 2h in einsetzender Dunkelheit und Nieselregen bei knapp 5 grad... Htfu!
Hoffe morgen wird es besser, hab frei 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2014)

...und wir sind gerade bei -7grad


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2014)

Pfui! Will morgen die neue 3/4 Hose testen, solange es über 5 Graf hat sollte das gehen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2014)

hmmm........


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2014)

+ oder - Sascha?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2014)

Erstens: grad!
zweitens: egal! Bin bei mit im Verein als der spalten der keine langen Hosen hat und mit kurzen Hosen im Schnee fährt bekannt
Aber zumindest nutze ich in letzter Zeit wenigstens beinlinge

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2014)

Nabend, Freunde der Nacht.


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2014)

Namd Marco!


----------



## BENDERR (23. Januar 2014)

so kälte-resistent wär ich mal gerne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2014)

Sonntag sollen's hier -10 °C werden und diese Woche komme ich nur am WE zum Radfahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Namd Marco!




Taaag!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2014)

Heute mal wieder ein wenig Stirnzwicken. Aber seit der OP im Dez. 2012 war ich nicht mehr krank....

Wollte morgen den Crosser entjunfern, Wetter schreit aber eher nach dem Fatty. Lust habe ich noch gar keine...


----------



## Metrum (23. Januar 2014)

Vlt. hast du ja Glück und deine Bikes werden heute Nacht gestohlen?! 
Mir gehts aber auch manchmal so, aber meist sind das dann die Tage wo es am Ende den meisten Spaß gemacht hat!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2014)

Schreib bitte nicht sowas....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2014)

gut Marco, das Fatty würde ich bei mir auch gerne mal Bewegen, schickst du es bitte zu Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

...Maik, lass den polnischen Alkohol weg! Das taugt bei dir nicht.

Bist du uns hier nicht mal ein Bild von deinem Niner schuldig?! Wird Zeit!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es geht noch, das Schneeschaufeln .....jetzt ist hier alles schön weiß


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

Hier ist es ziemlich frisch und nass... Das wird nachher ein Spaß! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2014)

-10grad da mache ich erstmal nix draußen


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

Hier hat es knapp über null

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Sascha, genau richtig für Deine Kneipptour....mit freien Waden


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

Mal sehen... Eigentlich wollte ich die Hose ja schon testen,... Narf!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Männer!

War eben am Tee kochen als es im Flur laut pffffffffft machte! 
Vorn nen Platten, einfach so!!!
Naja, immerhin vorn unterwegs hat man ja sowas immer hinten.
Mal schauen ob ein Spike da ist wo er nicht hingehört.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Veikko, das ist Dir bei der Montage passiert...da hast Du irgendwo den Schlauch eingeklemmt.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Sowas passiert MIR nicht Jens!!! Aber ich werde es gleich sehen - und zur Not verheimlichen.
Mir ist aber wirklich noch nie ein Schlauch eingeklemmt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab es schon geschafft ....am Tandem-HR mit diesen teuren Fossschläuchen.
Die Luft ist innerhalb von einer Woche langsam entfleucht.....der Montierhebel hatte den Schlauch gequetscht.

Was zum Lesen ......ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden

Das neue EFT (Environmentally Friendly Tube) Schlauchsystem von FOSS wird aus einer TPE (Thermoplastic Elastomer Compounds) Gummiart hergestellt und ist durch dieses neuartige Material nicht nur besonders leicht sondern auch pannensicher.

Wird der Fahrradreifen beziehungsweise Schlauch beschädigt, so formt dieser hoch polymerisierte Gummischlauch ein dichtes Siegel, wie schlauchfreie Autoreifensysteme. Das unmittelbare Entweichen der Luft wird damit verzögert, und für die Sicherheit des Radfahrers ist gesorgt. TPE ist zudem im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Fahrradschläuchen komplett recyclebar und damit sehr umweltfreundlich. Die Materialdichte des Schlauches liegt bei 0,88 g/cm³, was im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Schläuchen mit einer Dichte von 1,3 g/cm³ ca.30 Prozent Gewicht einspart.



Material: TPE
Größe: (650b) 27.5x1.95-2.25
Ventilart: Schrader-Ventil/Auto Ventil
Gewicht: ca. 160g
*Bitte beachten:* Dieser Schlauch sollte nur mit selbstklebenden Flicken von Foss repariert werden, oder man kann ihn z.B. mit einem Feuerzeug erhitzen und an der Schadenstelle mit einer Flachzange "verkleben".
*Alles über die umweltfreundlichen Schläuche von FOSS: *
1. *Kein explosionsartiger Luftverlust*
FOSS Schläuche sind hergestellt aus einem hoch-polymerisiertem Gummi Gemisch, ohne jedoch vulkanisiert worden zu sein. Eindringende Gegenstände werden von dem Material umschlossen, so dass der Luftverlust kaum merkbar ist. Das erhöht im Falle eines Defektes das Notlaufverhalten des Reifens, da es im Schlauch nicht zu einem explosionsartigen Luftverlust kommt.
2. Super Leicht:
Die Materialdichte der FOSS Schläuche beträgt 0.88 g/cc. Verglichen mit normalen Fahrradschläuchen, deren Dichte bei 1.3 g/cc liegt, resultiert ein Gewichtsvorteil von 30% gegenüber traditionellen Schläuchen gleicher Dimension und Materialstärke.
3. Hoch elastisch (weniger Rollwiderstand):
Durch die hohe Elastizität der FOSS Schläuche wird das Fahren komfortabler, wobei gleichzeitig der Rollwiderstand reduziert wird.
4. Umweltfreundliches Material:
Durch Verwendung des thermoplastischen Elastomer Gemisch (TPE) und den Verzicht auf den Vulkanisationsvorgang sind FOSS Schläuche recyclebar und stellen bei der Entsorgung eine geringere Belastung für die Umwelt dar.
5. Leicht zu reparieren:
FOSS Schläuche lassen sich mit den ebenfalls erhältlichen FOSS Selbstklebe-Flicken in sekundenschnelle und ohne Verwendung von Gummilösung reparieren. Einfach nur den Schlauch an der entsprechenden Stelle reinigen und den Flicken andrücken, fertig !


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Hm, klingt nicht schlecht mit den Foss Dingern. 
Habe ja zumeist Latexschläuche drin aber bei dem Spike LRS hatte ich normale reingemacht. Der Schlitz war auf der Innenseite des Schlauches und es ging da ne Dreckspur drüber die vom Felgenrand sein könnte. Da muss ich ihn aber arg verwurschtelt haben bei der Montage. 
Naja, da warte ich jetzt noch mein Kind ab, weil der übers WE zu Muttern geht, und fahre halt dann ne Runde. Wenn es nicht wieder vorher pfffft macht!


----------



## zuki (24. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich mich kurz einklinken: Seit ich Foss Schläuche verwende, habe ich nie wieder einen platten gehabt. Ich kann die uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Das schwierigste bei der Montage der Foss-Schläuche ist....wo kommt die Fuge hin, vor oder hinter das Ventil.
Beim Ersatzschlauch habe ich einen Spickzettel beigelegt, man kann sich ja nicht alles merken.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Was für ne Fuge Jens, muss man die erst zusammenfügen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Was anderes, der Sascha pirscht sich immer mehr an den zweiten Platz rann und ich komme nicht zum Biken  , Veikko holt auch super auf und der Philipp hat anscheinend ne feuchte Wohnung


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was für ne Fuge Jens, muss man die erst zusammenfügen?



Direkt neben dem Ventil ist die Verbindungsfuge an der der Schlauch zusammengefügt wurde. Und damit die Fuge beim ev. Wandern des Reifens nicht aufreißt muss sie auf der Richtigen Seite vom Ventil sitzen.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Lt. deren Video wandert der aber gar nicht! 
Oder nimmst du nicht deren Felgenband?
Liegt das beim Schlauch mit bei? Bei manchen Anbietern siehts so aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Liegt alles bei ...normal kann da nichts wandern, aber wenn die Luft (ist uns bei einer Tandemtour mit einem fiesen Dorn passiert) langsam entweicht und der Druck nachlässt, könnte sich der Reifen verschieben. Das ist bei uns aber auch nicht passiert(am Hinterrad bei doppelten Vortrieb  ) und sind die Tour ohne nachpumpen zu Ende gefahren. Von knapp 4 bar waren dann noch 2,5 Bar übrig nach 3 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Bei dir brummt der Laden heute wieder Jens, so wenig wie du hier aktiv bist! 
Preislich sind die ja auch o.k. wie der Latex ca.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Freitag  und dann noch das Wetter....da ist nicht viel los, im Prinzip reicht mir ja ein guter Kunde/Tag 
Heute bin ich viel am Löten und da nutze ich die Abkühlpausen (technologische Pause ) zum schreiben aus.


----------



## F4B1 (24. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lt. deren Video wandert der aber gar nicht! .


Kann man mit Drahtreifen ja auch nicht komplett verhindern. Vorsicht ist da sicher besser, als das beschwerden kommen.


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sonntag sollen's hier -10 °C werden und diese Woche komme ich nur am WE zum Radfahren


Matschig, nass, neblig und unter 5°C. Ob ich das jetzt besser finden soll.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Jens kann dir den Drahtreifen ja an der Felge festlöten, dann wandert nix mehr!


----------



## F4B1 (24. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens kann dir den Drahtreifen ja an der Felge festlöten, dann wandert nix mehr!


Kommt auf den Draht an (Faltreifen sind ja im Grunde auch nur Drahtreifen).


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens kann dir den Drahtreifen ja an der Felge festlöten, dann wandert nix mehr!


Das wird nicht gelötet sondern Plussiert.......übersetzt heißt das Kleben abgeleitet vom UHU Plus, oder eine Tube Sekundenkleber an den Felgenflanken entleert und der Reifen ist fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Da es jetzt inhaltlich doch langsam abflacht mache ich erstmal ne Runde! 
Bis später....


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Da es jetzt inhaltlich doch langsam abflacht mache ich erstmal ne Runde! 
Bis später....


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Da es jetzt inhaltlich doch langsam abflacht mache ich erstmal ne Runde! 
Bis später....


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Doppelt hält besser .....oh Dreifach


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Matschig, nass, neblig und unter 5°C. Ob ich das jetzt besser finden soll.


Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## F4B1 (24. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Denke ich zumindest.


Ok, fällt wohl unter Geschmackssache. Ich hät die -10° mittlerweile doch lieber. Naja, jetzt trotzdem mal raus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

So... Wieder da: 2:40h mit dem ssp crosser. OK han dann doch kurze Hose + beinlinge an gezogen. Trocken und OK.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Aber Füßlinge hast Du hoffentlich an, oder werden durchs Abhärten an Kanten jeglicher Art die Füße nicht mehr kalt in knapp 3h ?


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

So, auch zurück. War wenigstens mal windfrei.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

Dünne übersocken über die sidi eagle. Das muss reichen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2014)

nice....mir war es bei -7grad einfach zu kalt....und die Nase juckt jetzt schon wieder


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder....bis auf das der Riese das kleine Bike verdeckt 

Sascha hat bestimmt Frostschutzmittel in der Flasche 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nice....mir war es bei +7grad einfach zu kalt....und die Nase juckt jetzt schon wieder


...da ist Sie wenigstens noch da 

Also ab 3h bei 5°C sind meine Füße immer eiskalt


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

Cool! Schnee haben wir im Tal keinen. Dazu muss ich hoch fahren, das passt mir aber gerade nicht in die Trainingsphase...

Frostschutzmittel??? Hmmm mal scotch in der Flasche testen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

So groß bin ich doch gar nicht, nur dick angezogen, aber ich habe auch keine +7°C wie du Maik.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2014)

hab es doch schon geändert waren doch -7


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Dafür haben wir aber auch nur Tal Sascha, bei uns kann er auf keinem Berg liegen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2014)

Veikko, bei Dir kann er nicht auf dem Berg liegen  ...bei mir schon wieder etwas


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2014)

Nabend!
Also hier isses total nass, aber et sind auch 2-5grad also so richtig ekelhaft

Hab grad erstmal noch a paar kleinigkeiten bei CRC bestellt auf den Sale gibt es nemmich nomma 10%


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Oh, CRC habe ich diesmal ja noch gar nix bestellt! 
Da lob ich mir hier aber meinen Frost Philipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

War auch spielen....



Veikko, das erste Bild von deiner Person.    Gleich im Kalender ankreuzen....


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Die Therapie zeigt wohl erste, sanfte Erfolge.
War in der Trinkflasche was drin? Ich fahr bei unter Null nur noch mit Thermoskanne.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Übel! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/T-O-P-CANNON...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3f2f439d77


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2014)

Grausam! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die Therapie zeigt wohl erste, sanfte Erfolge.
> War in der Trinkflasche was drin? Ich fahr bei unter Null nur noch mit Thermoskanne.



Das ist eine gelbe Lupine-Bottle von vor ein paar Jahren. Da habe ich meinen Akku drinne  - Rahmen schonend verstaut. 
Habe ich mal für 1,50 € geschossen. Wasserdicht.


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Ach so! Mit Licht unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

Jup. Aber nicht lange. Kam gerade in die Dämmerung....


----------



## Metrum (24. Januar 2014)

Wollte jetzt eigentlich entspannt Fußball gucken und da führen die Schweinebayern schon wieder. 
Geh da wohl jetzt doch in die Wanne!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2014)

Marco schöne Bilder hat sich die Reise wohl gelohnt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

Wanne  lag ich eben 2h....

Jup, hat sich gelohnt.  Waren aber nur um die 25km und ~ 790hm. Hatte wenig Zeit & Lust, dafür Trails bergauf mit massig Neuschnee.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2014)

dann waren die 2h Baden aber nicht verdient Herr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2014)

790hm fährst du im ganzen Jahr nicht.....


JETZT ZEIG DOCH MAL ENDLICH DEIN NINER, MAIK!!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Januar 2014)

ja kommt muß es dann ja erstmal rausschaffen ;-).....hm was sind das???


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2014)

Boah bin ich neidisch auf euer Wetter Jungs !

@Maik mir will auch Bilder sehn!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
-9°C ....es wird doch langsam


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Mooooin!

Hier sind +3  Einfach nur ekelhaft heute draussen. Werd die Rolle nehm denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Sooo gleich wieder in die Uni und einen Test schreiben....


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich ja nach spaß an Viel Glück!
Werd mich gleich auch noch a bisserl an meinen Unikrempel setzen. Muss noch etwas recherchieren...


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Marcel - heute ist doch Samstag!!!!! 

Moin Männer, hier ist auch kalt (-10) und es schneit leicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Marcel - heute ist doch Samstag!!!!!
> 
> Moin Männer, hier ist auch kalt (-10) und es schneit leicht.



Das interessiert die eben 'nen Schei44. Die Mechanikklausur ist auch an einem Samstag. Die wollten uns weder in den Westfalenhallen noch in der Mensa schreiben lassen. Dann lieber an einem Samstag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

Wir hängen hier nur knapp über 0.
Näher mit dem crosser die 50km zu meinem Bruder fahren, dann Fußball(Bier!) und mit meinem dad im vaneo heim.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Ich will auch aufs Bike. Aber bis ich zuhause bin ist es 19 oder 21 Uhr...


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Selber Schuld Marcel! Hättest du, wie Sascha, acht Klassen Hauptschule gemacht könntest du heute auch aufs Bike!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Und müsste Kaffee in Code umwandeln. Nee lass mal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

Hauptschule??? Obdach!!!
Grundschule, Gymnasium, technisches Gymnasium und Universität (echte! Keine fh oder so etwas...)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und müsste *Kaffee in Code umwandeln*. Nee lass mal.



Das mache ich aber auch immer. Erst nen schönen Kaffee und dann auf Toilette!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Tzzzz  Top! Aber das braucht auch ein paar Minuten....


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Sascha!   

Ja Marcel, ist aber auch noch früh am Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

Irgend wie muss ich mit den Fußball ja interessant machen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Sooo hab endlich mit meinem Vater zsm den Steuersatz eingepresst. Warum kommen die schalen eigentlich immer schräg? Oben gings aber unten wars ne schwere geburt. Naja jez isser drin


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Sooo hab endlich mit meinem Vater zsm den Steuersatz eingepresst. *Warum kommen die schalen eigentlich immer schräg?*



Ich sach ma nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Da kannst du sagen was du willt, des werkzeug macht nix anderes als deins. MMn liegt das an den ungenau gefertigten steuerrohren.
Als ich mit nem kollegen mit exakt deinem werkzeug nen steuersatz ins ragley gepresst habe, war ähnlich


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Ja, das kann schon sein Philipp. Ich hatte aber meistens Glück mit den Dingern, worüber ich froh bin wenn man die Wandung der Steurrohre bedenkt und dann immer Bilder von Rissen im Kopf hat. Hauptsache das Ding ist jetzt drin!


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Ich versteh auch net, warum man net einfach die Lagersitze bei den Alurahmen einfach direkt einfäst und fertig. Dann lager reinlegen und gut.

Den Vogel hat aber immernoch specialized abgeschossen. Hab letztens mal bei nem Epic den Rahmen getauscht. Oben ist der lagersitz, wo du das lager reinlegst aus carbonOb das einfach nur überlaminiertes alu ist oder vollccarbon weiß ich jetzt nicht. Is auf jedenfall idiotisch, wenn da nur im laufe der Zeit etwas dreck reinkommt und das lager sich an sich etwas bewegt wirs schon kritisch mit dem Lagersitz


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Da kannst du sagen was du willt, des werkzeug macht nix anderes als deins. MMn liegt das an den ungenau gefertigten steuerrohren.
> Als ich mit nem kollegen mit exakt deinem werkzeug nen steuersatz ins ragley gepresst habe, war ähnlich


Anscheinend seid Ihr noch zu jung und ungestüm für Dieses Spezialwerkzeug.  ...wobei das die 1,5" der unteren Schale besser führt als das gleiche Teil für 1 1/8" .
Ich habe mir deswegen aus meinen angesammelten "Schätzen" im total überfüllten Keller ein Adapter gesucht, der genau in das tapered Lager passt und gut führt. 



> Den Vogel hat aber immernoch specialized abgeschossen. Hab letztens mal bei nem Epic den Rahmen getauscht. Oben ist der lagersitz, wo du das lager reinlegst aus carbonOb das einfach nur überlaminiertes alu ist oder vollccarbon weiß ich jetzt nicht. Is auf jedenfall idiotisch, wenn da nur im laufe der Zeit etwas dreck reinkommt und das lager sich an sich etwas bewegt wirs schon kritisch mit dem Lagersitz


....bei meinem Epic ist es noch Alu in Carbon


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Joa also das war das 2013er meine ich. Da war unten alu und oben Carbon.
Toll war ja auch diese Low direkt Mount Umwerfer kostruktion an dem rad
Wenn du den Umwerfer mal demontieren möchtest, dann muss erst die Kurbel raus

Achja Bülder vergesen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Umwerfermontage finde ich gut weil er so immer im gleichen Winkel zur Kette steht, egal in welcher Position die Schwinge ist. 

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir das 1,5" Einpresswerkzeug bestelle und mit meinem vorhandenen 1 1/8" Teil zwei neue Teile baue.
Es müssen ja nur jeweils ein Adapter getauscht werden. Das übrige Werkzeug kann ich ja dann wieder verkaufen.
Meistens ist ja oben ein kleines und unten ein großes Lager.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2014)

Scharfe Aufnahmen ...´wird fein werden. Über den Aufkleber musst Du nochmal drüberstreichen, sonst kriecht Schmutz drunter


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das mit der Umwerfermontage finde ich gut weil er so immer im gleichen Winkel zur Kette steht, egal in welcher Position die Schwinge ist.
> 
> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir das 1,5" Einpresswerkzeug bestelle und mit meinem vorhandenen 1 1/8" Teil zwei neue Teile baue.
> Es müssen ja nur jeweils ein Adapter getauscht werden. Das übrige Werkzeug kann ich ja dann wieder verkaufen.
> Meistens ist ja oben ein kleines und unten ein großes Lager.


Hätte man aber bestimmt als high direct mount iwe konstruieren können. Oder man Kauft einfach die version mit der XX1, dann is das prob ausser welt


> Scharfe Aufnahmen ...´wird fein werden. Über den Aufkleber musst Du nochmal drüberstreichen, sonst kriecht Schmutz drunter


Danke Werde OR sowieso komplett noch einmal klar folieren, damit ich die beschichtung schütze, wenn ich mal wieder mit Regenhose oder Shorts fahrenMuss ohnehin etwas auf die beschichtung achten. Im Oktober wird das Teil auf ner Aluminiummesse stehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

So... Wieder da. 2h mit dem Crosser durch die Gegend.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das mache ich aber auch immer. Erst nen schönen Kaffee und dann auf Toilette!




War vorhin bei -10 °C fahren. Als ich zu Hause war, dachte ich, mein rechter großer Zeh sei tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

Es weh tut ist noch dran

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es weh tut ist noch dran
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Bei Sascha ist das Tapatalk wieder eingefroren! 
Wolltest du nicht zu deinem Bruder crossern?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich ja;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Da habe ich dein "wieder da" falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Jetzt reichts mir hier echt! Ich schreibe dem CEO von PX mal eine Mail, was er da für einen Saftladen betreibt. Eine Woche lang keine Statusänderung und keine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage und das obwohl alle Teile lieferbar sind.

Meine Geduld mit dem Laden ist echt am Ende, die werden wirklich keinen Cent mehr von mir sehen!


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Sowas geht echt garnicht! Saftladen ey


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

Ist ja auch nur schon fast ein halbes Jahr seit dem ersten Mailkontakt mit dem Service.


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2014)

Heute erst mal schön Tandem gefahren. Ist eine gute Entscheidung gewesen, sich die letzten 3 Wochen nicht zu Rasieren .


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Ich habe einmal was bei PX bestellt und dann nie wieder. Der Kontakt war auch bei mir scheisze und alles achtlos ins Paket geworfen. Die Esis kullerten z. Bspl. auch lose drin rum und ohne Endkappen. Kleinigkeiten aber wenn man sich auf ein Paket freut....

@mete Du hast auch ein Tandem? Gibts da ein Bild von?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Heute erst mal schön Tandem gefahren. Ist eine gute Entscheidung gewesen, sich die letzten 3 Wochen nicht zu Rasieren .



Bartzapfen?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Januar 2014)

Durch den Winter ist es echt angenehm mit haare an den Beinen oder auch woanders


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2014)

Iiiiiiiih!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Durch den Winter ist es echt angenehm mit haare an den Beinen oder auch woanders


 Letztens hab ich mir beim RR Fahren nen Buff in die Hose gestopft


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Letztens hab ich mir beim RR Fahren nen Buff in die Hose gestopft


Versuchs doch mal mit so einem Knick-Knick-Heizkissen  


Metrum schrieb:


> @mete Du hast auch ein Tandem? Gibts da ein Bild von?



Ein Bild wär interessant....oder kenn ich Dein Tandem schon ?


----------



## Metrum (25. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit so einem Knick-Knick-Heizkissen



Oder Finalgon auf den Pullermann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Januar 2014)

Oder einfach mit Shorts drüber...


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Heizkissen gibt dann aber spiegeleigefahr

Shorts sind bei RR fahren aber auch doof, wobei ich ja schon winterhose usw anhatte. Im mom isses für RR einfach zu kalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2014)

Oder einfach Lenker unten greifen und das gute Stück fährt im Windschatten


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
sooo kalt ist es doch nicht


----------



## mete (26. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit so einem Knick-Knick-Heizkissen
> 
> 
> Ein Bild wär interessant....oder kenn ich Dein Tandem schon ?




Sollte eigentlich schon bekannt sein, so sah's im Sommer aus (momentan mit Icespiker ausgerüstet und noch dreckiger, dafür mit synchroner Kurbelstellung):


----------



## BENDERR (26. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männer ,
> sooo kalt ist es doch nicht


da bin ich echt froh um das wetter hier momentan 
immer schön zwischen 0 und 5°C und meisens sogar trocken


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

Heute Abend ab 18:00h ist übrigens die Anmeldung für Sundern-Hagen geöffnet


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2014)

Nach der gestrigen Tour habe ich mich dann heute doch dazu entschieden, heute zu Hause zu bleiben.  Und gestern habe ich mal gesehen, dass meine Straßenrunde komplett vereist und nicht befahrbar ist. Dann weiß ich schon, dass ich dort die Woche nicht entlangfahren sollte...


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute Abend ab 18:00h ist übrigens die Anmeldung für Sundern-Hagen geöffnet


Jau mein Vater hat sich schon den Wecker gestellt. Dieses Jahr bekomme ich dann auch endlich Block 1

Ach Leute hab mich grad verliebt:





Das fehlt noch im Fuhrpark Hat jemand mal ca. 8000-10000€ über?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Hi hi! Cool... Heute Ruhetag und mit Frau schön essen gewesen... Feiner Fressbuckel!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

So wie es aussieht komme ich heute wieder nicht ordentlich aufs Rad. Meine Eltern sind unterwegs und mein Bruder scheint zu blöd zu sein mit dem Hund zu gehen. 
Gestern musste ich noch mal mit Leo raus, weil er bei meinem Bruder keinen Haufen gemacht hat. (Danke! Er hat den Haufen bei mir ins Bad gesetzt!). Das was mein Bruder dem Hund nebenbei gegebn hat, hat er nicht vertragen und hat jetzt Magenprobleme.

Leo hat mich mehrmals in der Nacht geweckt weil er raus musste und aufs Rad kann ich nicht, da ich das nicht wieder wegmachen will...


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> (Danke! Er hat den Haufen bei mir ins Bad gesetzt!)



Hat er wenigstens den Klodeckel wieder heruntergeklappt?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

Er hat ja nichtmal hochgemacht - abgespült auch nicht.... (boah ich musste fast Kotzen, keine Ahnung was er ihm gegeben hat).


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

Bin ich der einzige, dessen Sonntags-Schnee-Tour heute ausfällt, weil er die beschi**enen IceSpikerPro nicht auf die Felge bekommt??

Aaaaaahhhhhhh. . . .

Wie kann man denn bitte nur so etwas entwickeln?? Man man man!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

Hier liegt nichtmal Schnee - kann jetzt aber doch noch aufs Bike


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, dessen Sonntags-Schnee-Tour heute ausfällt, weil er die beschi**enen IceSpikerPro nicht auf die Felge bekommt??
> 
> Aaaaaahhhhhhh. . . .
> 
> Wie kann man denn bitte nur so etwas entwickeln?? Man man man!




Crest-Felge?


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

Ja... auf der Alpine vorn bei mir sitzt er, die Crest vorn am Bike vom Frauchen will nicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, ja.....

Nein, ICH zweifel nicht an deinen handwerkliche  Fähigkeiten. 
Da gibt es 2 oder 3 Threads zu.
ICH kenne das Problem...
Nutz mal die SuFu nach "Alptraum Reifenmontage 29.....".

Aber du wirst hier auch bald andere Stimmen hören....


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

26 Zoll ... und ich zieh' mein Leben lang schon Mäntel auf Felgen und hab XXL Hände ... man man man.

Ich geh jetzt erstmal lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2014)

hast du noch nen lrs mit einer normalen felge?

dort aufziehen, ordentlich druck drauf und über nacht stehen lassen. 
dann weitet sich das ganze etwas und die montage auf der crest geht einfacher.

meinen xking konnte ich auf die crest auch nur draufwürgen, aber runter ging er ohne werkzeug.


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

Das käme zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einer Kapitulation gleich. Soweit bin ich noch nicht ....

Das Felgenband ist neu. Gut möglich, dass es noch nicht richtig sitzt. Das werd ich mir gleich noch einmal anschauen.

Meine Contis (Race-/X-King) ziehe ich immer von Hand ohne Hilfsmittel auf, aber diese Schwalbe-Dinger sind echt widerspenstig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2014)

Wozu braucht man im Schnee Spikes?


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

Für das Eis unten drunter. Das war gestern ohne Schnee für mich schon ziemlich heikel ...


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

So, der Reifen sitzt ... und gleich wird's dunkel 

Spüli mit Wasser und ein Reifenheber haben geholfen. Das war das erste Mal, dass ich einen Reifenheber zur Montage zu Hilfe nehmen musste.... krass!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2014)

Maxxis lassen sich fast über die Felge werfen.
Meine Schwalbe bekomme ich nach einem Jahr "Dehnung" auf einer DT Felge nicht auf die Crest. 
Und wenn, dann bekomme ich diese garantiert im Rennen oder beim Nightride nicht ab, im Falle einer Panne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß echt nicht, es ihr falsch, oder ich richtig mache...
Ich hab mittlerweile mit 9 crest Felgen noch nie Probleme gehabt...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

Toll! Mega-Sports Seite ist down.

War ja klar, kaum 30 Minuten unterwegs reißt eine Speiche ab. Der Stummel am Flansch verheddert sich so mit der Kassette, dass der Freilauf hängt. Jetzt hat außerdem die Nabe ordentlich Spiel...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

Watt isn nu los? Alle Daten eingegeben, dann kommt die Meldung: "Sie sind bereits für diesen Wettbewerb angemeldet!"


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Heute ist DEIN Tag! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, ja.....
> 
> Nein, ICH zweifel nicht an deinen handwerkliche  Fähigkeiten.
> Da gibt es 2 oder 3 Threads zu.
> ...



So - nun waren wir doch noch 1,5 Std. mit Licht UND Spike-Reifen vorn im Schnee unterwegs. Schön war's!

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe, bzw. den Tip mit der Suchfunktion. Hat mir in dem Moment echt was gebracht


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber du wirst hier auch bald andere Stimmen hören....



Ich Sag ja nicht, das ihr doof seid (wobei...) oder das es nicht stimmt, aber ich hatte noch nie das Problem.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte auch noch nie das Problem, bis heute ....

Ich denke aber auch, dass das ein IceSpikerPro/ZTR spezifisches Problem ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2014)

OMG!
startnummer 844. so weit hinten stand ich noch nie.
das wird spaßig auf den ersten 25 km.

glücklicherweise habe ich hier eben noch reingeschaut, sonst hätte ich die anmeldung komplett verpennt.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

Du bist du net zufällig top 50 letztes jahr gefahren? Wenn ja hast du priority boarding fürn ersten block


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

Du bist du net zufällig top 50 letztes jahr gefahren? Wenn ja hast du priority boarding fürn ersten block

Marathon und Halbmarathon
Block 1: Pl. 1-50 Gesamtwertung 2013 55 km
Pl. 1-50 Gesamtwertung 2013 100 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2014)

leider nicht, hätte nur ne halbe stunde schneller sein müssen.  

vorletztes jahr hätte es auf der langen fast geklappt. 53er oder so.

egal!
vielleicht gibts ja ne gute gruppe auf der straße. da kann man ja noch ordentlich was gutmachen.
wenn man sich die liste anguckt, sind da hinten schon nen paar schnelle leute die die anmeldung auch verpennt haben.

das blöde ist ja eigentlich nur das teilstück von der straße bis zur ersten abfahrt. 
da staut es sich immer ganz ordentlich, sodass man fast schieben kann.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

Du bist du net zufällig top 50 letztes jahr gefahren? Wenn ja hast du priority boarding fürn ersten block

Marathon und Halbmarathon
Block 1: Pl. 1-50 Gesamtwertung 2013 55 km
Pl. 1-50 Gesamtwertung 2013 100 km


----------



## pirat00 (26. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir ging die Anmeldung ohne Probleme, 18:01 war ich angemeldet


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2014)

so, kellerwald langstrecke gleich nachgezogen.

nun bin ich schon in saalhausen, kellerwald und sundern auf den langstrecken gemeldet.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2014)

Hmmm ich stehe in der Liste und habe immer noch keine Mail.... Heute ist echt mein Tag!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Ich bin bis jetzt nur Gardasee und Offenburg 24h im 2er gemeldet...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

Soo grad mal eben noch Kram fürs Fuji bestellt. Werd mal die neuen Lisard Skins griffe probiern sind deutlich leichter als esi und sehen besser aus
Gabel is schon drin und dadurch, dass die obere Steuersatzschale etwas höher baut spare ich nochn Spacer


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Ich denke ich bin bald ne Woche passiv!
Scheiss Kindergarten im Leichtbau Forum!

Und Philipp sollte vielleicht lesen was ich schreibe. Beim über fliegen scheint ihm so manches zu entgehen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin bald ne Woche passiv!
> Scheiss Kindergarten im Leichtbau Forum!
> 
> Und Philipp sollte vielleicht lesen was ich schreibe. Beim über fliegen scheint ihm so manches zu entgehen!
> ...


?! Worauf willst du hinaus? Was hab ich übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab gesagt, das ich r1 Hebel in Kombination mit xloc optisch schlechter finde, als avid+xloc... Und dann ging das fröhliche Sascha bashen los. 
Da mit der ganze Scheiss zu doof ist, habe ich als weg editiert und werde meine Zeit in Zukunft besser nutzen!
Wenn ich dreckig werden will, muss ich mich nicht von manchen Leuten Scheisse bewerfen lassen!
Vielleicht gehe ich nochmal zur Schule und lernte Deutsch, das würde manchem Pedanten gefallen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2014)

Ach die darfste alle net so ernst nehmen. Mach die nix draus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2014)

Ne, es ist mir echt langsam zu blöde,...
Da kann ich meine Zeit besser nutzen... Und wow! Er hat ein leichtes schwarzes rad geschaffen!!! Ein Gott!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wastelino (26. Januar 2014)

Du hast doch echt Komplexe! Aber wenn man für dich so leicht ein Gott werden kann.....


----------



## h0rst99 (26. Januar 2014)

Die Ferien sind doch eigentlich schon vorbei, dachte ich ....


----------



## Wastelino (27. Januar 2014)

An Sonntagen haben die Schulen geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (27. Januar 2014)

Ach ja... stimmt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Erstens: hier stellt man sich vor.

Zweitens: wer hat hier ein Problem? Bei dir darf man nicht einmal sagen, dass deine Bremshebel Lockout Kombination optisch besser geht, ohne das du blöd machst!
Also troll jemand anderes!

Ach ja: die Autokorrektur meines Nexus7 ist zu tiefst verletzt! Der hast du echt gegeben.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wastelino (27. Januar 2014)

Ich muss mich nicht vorstellen und bei schon gar nicht. Meine Güte wie kann man nur so rumheulen? Du machst hier immer den größten Wind wenn es darum geht andere zu kritisieren und winselst selbst gleich ein leises "Mama" menn du mal was einstecken musst (mal ganz davon ab, dass bei meiner Bemerkung ein Smiley dahinter war). Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist das zu verstehen, solltest du ein öffentliches Forum meiden.

Ferner: wo habe ich gesagt das ICH nicht kritisiert werden darf? Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal sein Posting anders eröffnen!? Deine Kraftausdrücke lassen dich nicht härter erscheinen, geschweige denn seriöser. Aber da bin ich ja auch nicht der erste der das bei dir anmahnt. Auch in einem anonymen Forum sollte man doch gewisse Verhaltensregeln beachten.

Aber es ist natürlich einfacher sich dann ins Nachbarforum zu verziehen und auf "armes angeschossenes Reh" zu machen. Gem. deiner Signatur solltest du das doch mit stahlblauem Blick und männlicher Härte verkraften können. Wenn nicht, hätte ich tatsächlich noch ein paar Taschentücher, die ich dir imaginär reichen würde.

Ach ja, tut mir echt leid.....um dein Nexus! Wobei die Autokorrektur ja nur das verbessern kann, was auch tatsächlich geschrieben wurde. Für deinen letzten Satz schenke ich dir daher ein "es". Und jetzt kannst du meine Sätze verbessern, da ich bei meinem superdupa Apfel soetwas deaktiviert habe.

Für mich ist die Sache durch - ich schieße mich raus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

@*Wastelino*:
Erstens, doch, das machen wir hier so. Um gerade etwas gegen diese Pseudo-Anonymitaet zu machen. Auf der ersten Seite siehst du eine Liste der ueblichen Verdaechtigen.

Zweitens: wie drueben schon geschrieben: ich hab die Smilies echt uebersehen... BEIDE! Aber es waere auch nicht das erste mal, das einer mich bloede anmacht und wie auf Kommando kriechen noch 5 weitere aus den Loechern um froehlich mit zu bashen.
Meistens ist das dann auch deren erster Post in 5 Jahren oder so 

Drittens: die Beitraege weg zu editieren war doof. Ich hasse das normal wie die Pest, weil man dann gar nicht mehr rafft um was es ging  Aber ich dachte ich kann das ganze nochmal "entschaerfen"... oder halt nicht 

Viertens: wenn du wuesstest, was mein Nexus (und auch das Xperia) stellenweise "verbessert"... aus einfachem "ja" meint er "JDA" machen zu muessen... wenn mir jemand erklaer, wo DAS JEMALS Sinn macht... BITTE!
Und da passieren noch manchemal GANZ komische sachen.
Ich bin ja Informatiker und kenne mich mit Algorithmen aus... aber was DA dahinter ablaeuft ist mir manchemal echt schleierhaft...

Ach ja: ich habe mich nicht verkrochen. Ich habe hier nur angekuendigt, das ich vllt bald nen Ban bekomme... und Philipp wollte wissen warum. Da habe ich eben auch wieder gesehen, das weg editieren sche*** ist, weil niemand mehr irgendetwas blickt. Darum hab ich den ersten Post auch wieder her gestellt. Den 2. hatte leider keiner zitiert....


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2014)

Moin ihr Luschen! 
Ich geh jetzt erstmal ncoh aufs Rad


----------



## InoX (27. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Wastelino (27. Januar 2014)

Schwamm drüber, das ist die Sache nicht wert!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin ihr Luschen!
> Ich geh jetzt erstmal ncoh aufs Rad



War ich schon  Aber nur 30min zur Arbeit :/


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2014)

Dass zwei eingereichte Patente?


----------



## maddda (27. Januar 2014)

Morgen!
Sodele heute is bei mir nur a bisserl regenerativ angesagt. Hier sind schon wieder gut 4Grad. Zumindest etwas schnee findet sich noch auf den Dächern, aber is wohl viel zu warm für schön gefrorene Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Wetter scheiße, Stimmung scheiße .....das Eine können wir nicht beeinflussen das Andere aber schon. , also immer schön locker bleiben 

@Wastelino , es gibt Forenbereiche wo man sich vorstellt ....und da Du den Sascha ja schon kanntest, wie Du schreibst, und er diesmal nur das Optische kritisiert hatte, hast Du doch relativ hart, und was seine Räder betrifft, unsachlich zurückgeschossen 

.....aber das lag wohl am Sonntag, meine Frau hat auch nur auf mir rumgehackt


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

JIHA! Der Tag faengt super an! Gerade die Nachricht bekommen, das zwei von mir eingereichte Patente nun offengelegt wurden 
Das hatte ich vorhin getippt und irgendwie hat die tolle neue Forumssoftware sich das gemerkt.


----------



## InoX (27. Januar 2014)

na klingt doch gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

ok... sind wir nicht so... ich hab sie nicht alleine eingereicht, aber ich bin der erstgenannte und es waren meine Ideen


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2014)

War es wenigstens was Nützliches?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

OJA  Sonst haette die Firma den Spass nicht patentieren lassen 
Kostet ja ne Stange Geld.


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Da kannst du doch Philipp das Bike schenken was er sich sehr wünscht, wenn du dann reich bist Sascha!!!
Ich denk auch schon mal nach was mir noch fehlt, habe ja bald Geburtstag! 

Finde es gut dass ihr euch jetzt wieder vertragen habt, wie zwei Männer!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Zum Stichwort "Männer"...

...liege krank zu Hause und könnte heulen wie ein Schulbub	-	  Bei dem Kaiserwetter hier.	Sonne, Schnee....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Jetzt geht es zum Doc und zur Post Päckchen abholen....  , dann wieder Bett +  AssiTV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Da kannst du doch Philipp das Bike schenken was er sich sehr wünscht, wenn du dann reich bist Sascha!!!
> Ich denk auch schon mal nach was mir noch fehlt, habe ja bald Geburtstag!
> ...



naja... das Patent gehoert der Firma


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Januar 2014)

Moin, ach TT bist gleich daheim geblieben????? Du armer Bub


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2014)

Dann bräuchte ich bitte nen Ansprechpatner in der Firma, wegen der Geschenke!!! 

Gute Besserung Marco! Hattest du letztens nicht erst geschriebn wie lang du nicht krank warst?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Januar 2014)

Wünsche dir lieber Herr TT natürlich auch ne schnelle Genesung


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, stimmt. Fast auf den Tag genau 1 Jahr.
Hab's wohl zu selbstsicher rumposaunt... Shit.
Die Freitagsbikerjungs trainieren und ich hänge später hinterher..., sehe ich schon so kommen. 

Wollte am 1.5. ggf. "RUND U.D. FINANZPLATZ ESCHBORN-FRANKFURT" mitfahren (früher RUND UM DEN HENNINGER TURM), 
Anfang Feb. kommen ein paar Jungs aus dem Fatbikebereich i.d. Taunus,
und, und, und..   

Solange die Seuche nur einmalig auftaucht  -  ok,
aber ich hoffe, dass sich meine Stirn- und Kieferhöhlen nicht wieder nachteilig zugesetzt haben....


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Mensch Bub... was machst'e denn? Warum hast nicht gleich einen Entlueftungsanschluss dran machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2014)

Gute Besserung Maggo!

Ich war noch 1,5h raus und habe einen Reifen für den Cross-Duathlon am kommenden Samstag gekittet. Danach werden die Crossreifen aber wohl runtergerupft und es kommen Straßenreifen drauf.


----------



## InoX (27. Januar 2014)

Gute Besserung Marco.


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2014)

Deswegen hast du doch auch den Mod-Job bekommen Marco!
Kennt sich mit Bikes aus, fährt aber kaum und ist daher stets verfügbar am PC!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche..

Naja, letzte Saison war doch ganz gut. Zwischendrin hatte ich ein echtes Hoch ; gerade in Saalbach. Im November habe ich dann Gas rausgenommen. Aber sonst war ich fleißig, Veikko!!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Januar 2014)

Genau Maggo, besser dich mal


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Warum sehen wir hier keinen Keller und keinen braunen Rahmen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2014)

Philipp hat Angst 

....so, nochmal 100kg Streumaterial besorgt


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....so, nochmal 100kg Streumaterial besorgt



Wie immer Jens?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich so einen Mist lese....   Der User ist ja auch hier im IBC, zumindest vermute ich die gleiche Person hinter dem gleichen Namen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Twentyniner-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item338a1ecf3a

China-Nudelsuppe!! Komisch, ich habe ein Niner, ich habe ein Speci Stumpi, aber kann keine Gemeinsamkeit finden...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warum sehen wir hier keinen Keller und keinen braunen Rahmen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Wenn Philipp dir schon keine Unterhaltung bieten kann, versuche ich es mal damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub da mag mich gleich jemand nicht mehr 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Wer denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

Hi hi,... Schau mal, es ich im Aufbau faden gepostet hab 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2014)

Moin.

Mist, am Sonntag wollen ggf. Bumble, Wartool und ein oder zwei andere Fatbiker den Taunus rocken und ich bin krank. 
Nebenbei wäre noch folgendes Event:

http://snow001.de/

Verdammt!  
Ich werde wohl wieder mit meiner Nasendusche schmusen und mich z.H. wund liegen....


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Heute war ich schon fast im Büro, als mir eingefallen ist, dass ich u. a. meine Zugangskarte vergessen habe. Somit durfte ich noch einmal in die Bahn steigen und nach Hause fahren. Mit einer Stunde Verspätung war ich dann im Büro... Ein Hoch auf flexible Arbeitszeiten.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

immerhin fuhr deine Bahn. Meine ist in der Einfahrt vom Bahnhof liegengeblieben und hat alles blockiert. Man kommt also weder nach Potsdam rein noch raus. Ich werde deshalb an meinem Geburtstag eine Klausur schreiben dürfen, weil ich heute nicht hin konnte. Ich bin gerade leicht pissig. Vielleicht muss jetzt erstmal bei "the last of us" ein paar Zombies schlachten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

Echt? Da warte ich bis ein Kollege kommt und hole mir um 9:00Uhr am Empfang eine Ersatzkarte. Stempelzeiten kann ich von hand ins System eintragen... Ich ergess die Karte regelmaessig, wenn ich das Auto nimm...


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Die Karte war eigentlich nicht das Problem, die ist nur für den Zugang zum Büro und einstempeln muss ich mich nicht. Aber mein Arbeitsnotebook ist eingeschlossen und den Schlüssel habe ich zu Hause liegen gelassen...



InoX schrieb:


> immerhin fuhr deine Bahn. Meine ist in der Einfahrt vom Bahnhof liegengeblieben und hat alles blockiert. Man kommt also weder nach Potsdam rein noch raus. Ich werde deshalb an meinem Geburtstag eine Klausur schreiben dürfen, weil ich heute nicht hin konnte. Ich bin gerade leicht pissig. Vielleicht muss jetzt erstmal bei "the last of us" ein paar Zombies schlachten.



Das ist übel. Ich hatte vorhin im Radio schon gehört, dass die S-Bahnen heute wieder Probleme bereiten. Ich bin so froh, dass ich auf dem Arbeitsweg nicht mehr darauf angewiesen bin. Straßenbahnen fahren ja fast immer...
In Flensburg bin ich an Klausurtagen eigentlich immer zu Fuß zur FH gegangen, weil ich mich da nicht auf die Busse verlassen wollte. Aber da war auch alles halbwegs fußläufig erreichbar...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Philipp da hast Du ja jetzt noch ein bisschen Zeit zum büffeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

Den Quatsch konnte ich ja auch noch gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Geht doch .....auch ohne mich, Stunden habe ich genug nur keine Punkte 




Wenn man hier so durch die Themen rauscht und mitliest, da brauchste keen Buch mehr


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2014)

Schade, der Cross-Duathlon wurde abgesagt


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Warum? ist es nicht schlammig genug oder hättest Du in jedem Fall auf dem Podest gestanden


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2014)

Auf dem Gelände muss unbedingt an dem Termin gejagt werden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

```
[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-parts-von-hope.680335/"]neue parts von hope[/URL]
```


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auf dem Gelände muss unbedingt an dem Termin gejagt werden...



Oh, wie wahnsinnig wichtig. Aber gut, welche Klientel/Lobby ist einflussreicher und finanzkräftiger...


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2014)

War auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

Wem der Wald halt gehört...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Jetzt fängst Du auch noch damit an  ...das lese ich schon den ganzen Tag.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...ike-strecke-bei-stuttgartesslingen-zerstoert/


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das rechtlich ist,... Aber wäre ich Bauer und das Feld ist meins... Du misst deine Wohnung ja auch nicht für ein Schach Turnier her gegeben... Hart aber da ist man schon bissle Bittsteller... Ist es aber ein öffentlicher Wald...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Komm immer drauf an, was man anstellt...trample ich das Getreide runter oder lese ich die Mäuse vom Acker und wenn Du mich fragst, darfst Du auch bei mir Schach spielen ....ist alles ein bisschen Krass mit Rechten und Regeln geworden


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Komm immer drauf an, was man anstellt...trample ich das Getreide runter oder lese ich die Mäuse vom Acker und wenn Du mich fragst, darfst Du auch bei mir Schach spielen ....ist alles ein bisschen Krass mit Rechten und Regeln geworden



Mäuse fressen Schädlinge, lockern den Boden und verbessern damit dessen Struktur, etc....
Den schädlichen Rest lasse ich jetzt mal unter den Tisch fallen sonst ist meine Argumentation fürn Arsch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Deswegen habe ich gesagt....ich lese die Mäuse runter....da haben die eigentlich ne sehr gute Überlebenschance


----------



## BENDERR (28. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Komm immer drauf an, was man anstellt...trample ich das Getreide runter oder lese ich die Mäuse vom Acker und wenn Du mich fragst, darfst Du auch bei mir Schach spielen ....ist alles ein bisschen Krass mit Rechten und Regeln geworden



*Wenn* man dich fragt. 
Die Leute in Stuttgart haben aber eben nicht gefragt, sondern *erstmal *gebaut und dann haben sie versucht da eine legale Lösung für sich zu finden. Sicher schade um den Trail, aber da muss ich sagen: selbst Schuld. 
Der/die Waldbesitzer haben mMn nix unrechtes getan..


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

Mensch, alle waren mal jung und ungestüm, voller Energie.  Als Stadt hätte man etwas sensibler damit umgehen können....aber der Beamte hatte bestimmt nicht den Mut und Lust sich der Sache feinfühliger anzunehmen .
Da waren bestimmt zu viel Emotionen im Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die Reaktion auch völlig ok. Die die jetzt rum jammern übertreiben etwas.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ist es aber ein öffentlicher Wald...



In Deutschland ist jeder Wald ein öffentlicher Wald. Im Falle von Privatwald hat der Bund (oder das Land) schlicht Volkseigentum verkauft. Allerdings eben mit der Einschränkung des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes. Aber es bleibt eben ein Betretungsrecht und keine Baugenehmigung. Mit einem Privatgrundstück ist es trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen, nur, um das mal hier klarzustellen.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

"...Betretungsrecht und keine Baugenehmigung..." da sagst dus ja selber.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> "...Betretungsrecht und keine Baugenehmigung..." da sagst dus ja selber.



Joar, ändert aber nix an dem, was ich an nopains Argumentation zu bemängeln hatte. Wald, egal wem er gehört, ist in Deutschland immer noch öffentlicher Grund und kein Privatgrundstück mit einem Zaun drum herum und einer räudigen Thöle zur Abschreckung . Wenn man es also schon vergleichen will, dann mit anderen öffentlichen Plätzen (wo man natürlich auch nicht machen kann, was man will, aber das darf man ja nicht einmal, wenn es wirklich ein Privatgrundstück ist).


----------



## BENDERR (28. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mensch, alle waren mal jung und ungestüm, voller Energie.  Als Stadt hätte man etwas sensibler damit umgehen können....aber der Beamte hatte bestimmt nicht den Mut und Lust sich der Sache feinfühliger anzunehmen .
> Da waren bestimmt zu viel Emotionen im Spiel.



Ja, sicherlich. Ich sag ja auch nix dagegen, dass die da ihren Trail gebaut haben.. aber er war halt nunmal illegal und dann is die Sache rausgekommen und jetzt isser weg. 
Glaube auch nicht, dass die Stadt sich da groß quergestellt hat. Das ist wahrscheinlich einfach den Weg der Bürokratie gegangen und die dauert eben.. ist halt blöd gelaufen, dass der/die Waldeigentümer in der Zwischenzeit selbst aktiv wurden.
Denke nämlich, dass da mit Sicherheit ein Kompromiss/eine gute Lösung für die MTBer rausgekommen wäre.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Joar, ändert aber nix an dem, was ich an nopains Argumentation zu bemängeln hatte. Wald, egal wem er gehört, ist in Deutschland immer noch öffentlicher Grund und kein Privatgrundstück mit einem Zaun drum herum und einer räudigen Thöle zur Abschreckung . Wenn man es also schon vergleichen will, dann mit anderen öffentlichen Plätzen (wo man natürlich auch nicht machen kann, was man will, aber das darf man ja nicht einmal, wenn es wirklich ein Privatgrundstück ist).



Man darf ja nicht mal auf seinem privaten Grundstück bauen wie man will.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2014)

Seid ihr in einer Schleife gefangen? Ihr schreibt abwechselnd das Gleiche


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

jep. Mete ist dran.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2014)

Cooooool. Nach Anfrage habe ich jetzt auch eine Mail mit der Anmeldebestätigung für Sundern bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Man darf ja nicht mal auf seinem privaten Grundstück bauen wie man will.


...gegen ein paar Erdhaufen im eigenen Garten hat keiner was, außer die eigene Frau weil die Erdbeeren und so ein Zeugs keinen Platz hat.


----------



## pirat00 (29. Januar 2014)

Moin,

Sascha, wie hieß nochmal der Anbieter der Akkus?
Du hattest da mal einen Link gepostet.
Danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

Morgen!
http://www.open-light.de/

Von euch moechte keiner seine Sid/Reba Xloc Rechts gegen meine Linke tauschen,... 
Meine ist schwarz und ich moechte sie links unter den Lenker... aber unter 80Euro und nicht lieferbar finde ich keine :/


----------



## pirat00 (29. Januar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

de rien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. Januar 2014)

oha, sascha und französisch...;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2014)

Oh nein


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> oha, sascha und französisch...;-)



Vlt. lag es auch nur am Tapatalk und war gar nicht gewollt Jens?!

Moin Mädels!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

He! Ich kann das!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2014)

Ach ja, ich habe den Open Lights-Akku ja nun ein paar Wochen und ich muss sagen, dass der echt gut ist. Läuft über 4 Stunden auf mittlerer bis hoher Leistung  Gute Investition! Und der alte ist ein brauchbares Backup.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

Vor allem hab ich jetzt keine Angst mehr den Raum zu verlassen , wenn ich lade (nach dem was mir der Kollege erzaehlt hat...). 
Ich habe auch keine Bedenken mehr, das mit die Lampe auf dem Downhill einfach aus geht (ist mit dem orginal Akku passiert!).


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich brauche keinen Akku.....ich komme nicht zum fahren 

Ich lade die Dinger auf einer tönernen Bodenplatte mit einem darübergestülpten schweren Kochtopf in einem extra dafür aufgehängten Wandregal....ich habe ja auch noch größere Akkus durch den Modellbau 
Für den Transport gibt es Schutztaschen/Beutel


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

Spaarste Geld


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2014)

[quote="Comfortbiker, post: 11698581, member: 257962"
Ich lade die Dinger auf einer tönernen Bodenplatte mit einem darübergestülpten schweren Kochtopf in einem extra dafür aufgehängten Wandregal....ich habe ja auch noch größere Akkus durch den Modellbau 
Für den Transport gibt es Schutztaschen/Beutel[/quote]

Und deinen Schutzanzug wolltest du verschweigen?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2014)

......



Immer hilft es auch nicht 




  ich hoffe das meine Tasche nicht brennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2014)

Also der Beutel ist echt geil.


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2014)

Tach Leute
Sorry für meine abwesenheit in der letzten Zeit, hatte viel zu tun...

Damit Sascha auch glücklich ist gibbet hier jez auch die Kellerphotos:








Heut morgen hatte ich zum glück a bisserl Zeit, das Wetter war der Hammer:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2014)

Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch Student. - Dann baue ich mir auch mal schöne Räder...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch Student. - Dann baue ich mir auch mal schöne Räder...


Aber nur wenn Du Kost und Logis frei hast und die Eltern nicht so gnausrich bei der Breitstellung der Mittel für neues Baumaterial sind. 

Philipp, das nächste Mal knippst Du mit der Sonne im Rücken .....sieht schön frostig aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du Kost und Logis frei hast und die Eltern nicht so gnausrich bei der Breitstellung der Mittel für neues Baumaterial sind.



So machen wir es, Jens! Willst du ein mein Lieblingskommilitone sein? - Dann machen wir ein Rennteam auf!  



*Philipp*, dann sehen wir heute abend also das komplette Rad?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So machen wir es, Jens! Willst du ein mein Lieblingskommilitone sein? - Dann machen wir ein Rennteam auf!
> 
> 
> 
> *Philipp*, dann sehen wir heute abend also das komplette Rad?


....da hätten wir nie eine Chance auf gute Ergebnisse, sei denn die lassen Dich bei SeniorenIII starten und dann müsste ich womöglich noch auf so harten Hardtails rumfahren.  
Aber nochmal studieren wär cool


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du Kost und Logis frei hast und die Eltern nicht so gnausrich bei der Breitstellung der Mittel für neues Baumaterial sind.
> 
> Philipp, das nächste Mal knippst Du mit der Sonne im Rücken .....sieht schön frostig aus.


Geht auch bei uns nur, weil mein Vater genau so radverrückt ist wie ich. Selbst könnte ich mir gerade das Werkzeug, was da im Keller rumsteht auch nie im leben leisten. Muss echt auch jeden monat immer Rechnen, wie ich die kosten für material und auch startgebühren usw unter einen hut bekomme, wenn dann noch teure Lehrbücher usw dazukommen wirds manchmal eng. Bis ich das was an Matrial hier steht zsm hatte sind auch einige Jahre ins Land gegangen



> *Philipp*, dann sehen wir heute abend also das komplette Rad?


Leider nicht. Muss noch hier krempel für die Uni fertig machen. Bald is Klausurphase und jeder Prof hält sein Fach grad für das wichtigste^^
UNd das Hinterrad will auch noch gebaut werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

youth is wasted on the young!

ach ja... BIKEN! JETZT!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2014)

Philipp, ich weiß wie das ist.....ich kenne schon die ANDERE Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Muss noch hier krempel für die Uni fertig machen. Bald is Klausurphase und jeder Prof hält sein Fach grad für das wichtigste^^
> UNd das Hinterrad will auch noch gebaut werden.



So wie immer also  Ich sitze auch schon den ganzen Tag in der Uni. Jetzt gehts nach einem Kaffee aus meiner Jura und einer Runde Darts mit Altklausuren rechnen weiter...

Morgen dann dafür mal wieder Party (seit Halloween), hoffentlich ist brauchbares Weibsvolk anwesend


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So wie immer also  Ich sitze auch schon den ganzen Tag in der Uni. Jetzt gehts nach einem Kaffee aus meiner Jura und einer Runde Darts mit Altklausuren rechnen weiter...
> 
> Morgen dann dafür mal wieder Party (seit Halloween), hoffentlich ist brauchbares Weibsvolk anwesend


So siehts ausUni hab ich mittwochs zum glück für die letzten zwei Wochen nicht mehr...Morgen muss ich dann noch nen Referat halten und grade bereite ich ein Essay vor...

Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Morgen dann dafür mal wieder Party (seit Halloween), hoffentlich ist brauchbares Weibsvolk anwesend



Sehr schön ausgedrückt 

Habe gerade meine Abschlussunterlagen vom Studium per Post bekommen - passt.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2014)

Das dauert hier noch ein bisschen.


----------



## BENDERR (29. Januar 2014)

bei mir hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange.. freue mich schon auf das erste semester in dem ich nur radfahren kann und nicht noch anderes unnötiges zeug an der uni machen muss


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2014)

Wo gibts denn sowas? Rehapädagogik? Da waren wir heute kurz in einer Veranstaltung - ästhetische Bewegungserziehung.
Fangen auf Kommando der drei Dozenten alle Studenten/innen an zu klatschen und hüpfen. Da gibts dann sogar eine Klausur und CP dafür.
Extrem das Affentheater  (achso dazu lief ein Video in dem ein Affe in einer Schaukel im Takt rasselt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2014)

Hat 4 1/2 von 6 Semestern ganz gut geklappt. Nur jetzt leider nicht mehr so.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Morgen dann dafür mal wieder Party (seit Halloween), hoffentlich ist* brauchbares Weibsvolk* anwesend



Spar dir deine Kräfte, Marcel...  
_..und solltest du doch zum Zuge *kommen*, dann *kurz vorher* immer schön an die Rekla-Abteilung von Planet X denken... _ 

Ups, laut gedacht.


----------



## BENDERR (29. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn sowas? Rehapädagogik? Da waren wir heute kurz in einer Veranstaltung - ästhetische Bewegungserziehung.
> Fangen auf Kommando der drei Dozenten alle Studenten/innen an zu klatschen und hüpfen. Da gibts dann sogar eine Klausur und CP dafür.
> Extrem das Affentheater  (achso dazu lief ein Video in dem ein Affe in einer Schaukel im Takt rasselt)


in saarbrücken gibs sowas.. nennt sich bei mir sportwissenschaft 
pädagogik muss ich da auch machen.. und rehakram könnte ich im master vertiefen.. aber das is nix für mich


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spar dir deine Kräfte, Marcel...
> _..und solltest du doch zum Zuge *kommen*, dann *kurz vorher* immer schön an die Rekla-Abteilung von Planet X denken... _
> 
> Ups, laut gedacht.



Pfui!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Pfui!


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2014)

Der Roadrunner is jez auch da




Dann kam nochn paket:




Musste einfach mal die bunten Schaltzüge von KCNC probieren.
Die Griffe machen auch nen guten Eindruck, mal sehen wie die sich fahren. Das Grüne etwas ist PowerCordz Liner. Kann man auch für Nokons verwenden. Mal sehen wie der sich so schlägt. Wiegt pro meter 2gramm


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Januar 2014)

Kollege fährt die Griffe schon einen Moment. Leider ist ihm schon nen Stück ausgebrochen bei den Griffen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2014)

Auf´s Schaltzug-Feedback bin ich gespannt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

Kann ich für geben: das rot hielt nicht gut und sie liefen nicht so drall.... Langzeitberichte kann Marcel die geben: der Zug ist nun der remote Zug seiner reba  Auf der kurzen Länge ging es ganz OK.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2014)

Okay....  Mehr Schein als Sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2014)

Hat mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Mag lieber teflonbeschitete oder einfach die polierten...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte immer ich hätte schon sämtliche Wortschöpfungen kennen gelernt?! 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fahrrad-zu-verkaufen/176767616-217-2168?ref=search


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer ich hätte schon sämtliche Wortschöpfungen kennen gelernt?!
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/fahrrad-zu-verkaufen/176767616-217-2168?ref=search



Das ist wenigstens mal was genaues!


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2014)

Ist ein 26 *mornken balk* ist in ein sehr guten zu Stand und hat 21 gänge

Ist das evtl. hessisch, Marco oder mit *T*apa*T*alk geschrieben?
Hm, TT und TT....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Nabend Veikko....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

...falsches Wörterbuch installiert, ähnlich wie Sascha!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. Januar 2014)

marco du noch hier?????????????????


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Uiiii, schön! Maik und Veikko noch hier...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

@Insel

Logo!   Krank = 25h PC am Tag online.
Gehe gleich noch bissl schrauben.... , aber erst ziehe ich mir noch ein Tässchen.   Bin in 2min wieder an der Daschdadur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. Januar 2014)

marco, das du jetzt noch lust zum schrauben hast ;-)
viel spaß...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Erst noch schreiben, dann schrauben...  Prost!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2014)

moin!


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2014)

Moin Jungs.

Bin auf die Erfahrungen mit den Griffen gespannt. Nachdem die Esi jetzt raus sind und mein KCNC kaputt, kann man sich ja mal wieder umhören und die Lizards sahen ganz gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Naja... ich finde die ESI nicht schlecht. Aber besser als die Ritchey sind sie nicht, kosten aber ueberdas doppelte... aber optisch geil 
Muss ich naechstes mal entscheiden, ob es mir das wiederwert ist. Wobei die roten KCNC auch net doof waren ... und leichter! Aber ich musste sie bei mir RICHTIG festkleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2014)

Die Lizard Skins gefallen mir auch gut. Vll. probiere ich die dann beim Stahlhobel mal aus. Die ESI sind zwar gut (sitzen bombenfest und sehen gut aus), aber m. E. sehr teuer.

Heute ist der Kaffee im Büro wieder so grandios, dass ich bei einer vollen Tasse einen weißen Schriftzug auf dem Boden der (weißen) Tasse lesen könnte


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Muhaaaaaaaaa!!! Hast du sicher nicht die Teekanne erwischt?


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

Die Esi gibt es bei On One immer mal wieder zum halben Preis. Ich finde die Ritchey WCS (ohne Ergo) aber auch komfortabler.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Bei On-One darf man aber nix mehr bestellen!


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei On-One darf man aber nix mehr bestellen!



Wieso? Noch sind die Briten in der EU .


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Frag mal Marcel


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Muhaaaaaaaaa!!! Hast du sicher nicht die Teekanne erwischt?



Schön wär's.


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Frag mal Marcel



Achso. Naja, hatte noch nie Probleme mit einem der Räder und wenn das doch mal der Fall sein sollte, kann ich auch ein Jahr warten. Stehen ja noch 10 andere im Keller...


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2014)

Esi werde ich mir nicht kaufen. Die waren mir beim Probefassen schon komisch. Habe zur Zeit Schraubgriffe von Bontrager dran. Mit denen komme ich erstaunlicherweise auch gut klar. Die kriege ich dann auch ab wenn ich das möchte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt bin ich auch nicht 100% ueberzeugt von den ESI. Schelcht sidn sie nicht, huebsch sind sie definitiv aber ob ich sie nochmal kaufe wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab im Moment gar kein funktionstüchtiges MTB mehr. Kann jetzt nur noch Crossen.

Die ESI zum halben Preis habe ich bei PX auch mitbestellt. Die sollten den Rotz nur mal versenden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe zur Zeit Schraubgriffe von Bontrager dran. Mit denen komme ich erstaunlicherweise auch gut klar. Die kriege ich dann auch ab wenn ich das möchte.



Deswegen bin ich ja eigentlich auch immer Schraubgriffe gefahren (bis ich eben die ESI montiert habe). Aber da wiegt ein Paar auch direkt mal 100 oder 120 g.


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

Unter die ESI kann man einfach einen Stoß WD40 geben, dann lassen die sich auch einfach abziehen. Danach Abwaschen und mit Wasser oder Alkohol wieder montieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2014)

Ich habe durchaus auch schon normale Griffe demontiert. Finde ich trotz solcher Hilfmittel immer wieder nervig. Zum Glück muss man die Griffe zumindest zum Demontieren der Bremshebel i. d. R. nicht mehr entfernen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits bzw. Mahlzeit ,
na habt Ihr alles im "Griff"


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2014)

Wieder nen Clown gefrühstück Jens?! 

Ich mag am liebsten die normalen WCS oder neuerdings auch die Sram Schaumstoffgriffe, weil mir das unterspritzen, etc. beim abmachen
mittlerweile auch auf den Sack geht.

Ach ja - Mahlzeit!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2014)

War bis jetzt ein bisschen stressig hier  ....die blöde Überweisung ins Ösiland wollte nicht klappen, deswegen die Frage ob Ihr (wenigstens) alles im Griff habt ,passte gerade so schön.
....mit SEPA ging es dann


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Oje... ich hab es getan... hab nen NobiNick gekauft... geb ihm doch nochmal ne Chance zum Schlammbuddeln 
@onkel_doc du darfst anfangen mit mich bloede anmachen


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2014)

Solange du ihn  nicht vorn aufziehst Sascha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr den auch noch, wegen grober Unbelehrbarkeit oder weil ich noch genug von den Pellen da hab


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo???!!!

Auch hier lebhafter Schriftverkehr...   
Muss mal ein ernstes Wort mit eurem Chef reden! 

Ich habe mir mind. 10 Satz ESI bei OnOne bestellt. Somit hätte ich von der Seite erstmal alles im Griff.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Solange du ihn  nicht vorn aufziehst Sascha!



Gerade DAS war der Plan... solange noch so Sauwetter ist vorne den sche*** Nobi und hinten den sackschweren Snakeskin RaRa.
Frag mal Benjamin, mit was fuer abgerockten RaRa ich unterwegs war  Das ist aktuell ECHT grenzwertig!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oje... ich hab es getan... hab nen NobiNick gekauft... geb ihm doch nochmal ne Chance zum Schlammbuddeln
> @onkel_doc du darfst anfangen mit mich bloede anmachen


 


ojeeee Sascha...du bist tief gesunken...warum nicht den purgatory in 2,3???

Meine nobby liegen zu hause rum...

ich fahr im moment mit fast track oder ikon in der gegend rum...ach den onza canis nicht zu vergessen...
oder den bonti...


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' den Noby immer falsch herum aufgezogen, da fand' ich ihn für vorn brauchbar. Mittlerweile fahre ich aber nur noch Bontrager Reifen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ich hab' den Noby immer falsch herum aufgezogen, da fand' ich ihn für vorn brauchbar. Mittlerweile fahre ich aber nur noch Bontrager Reifen.


Mit den Noppen nach Innen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Ja... ich weis... ich hab auch nen Satz FastTrack hier rum liegen, aber die sind fuers RaceBike.
Unter uns: ich fahre auf dme Trainingsrad gerne Schrottreifen,... moeglichst schwer.
Verbessert das Training... 
Auserdem gib ich fuer Trainingschlappen nicht gerne viel aus 

Falsch herrum? Mal sehen.

@onkel_doc wie jetzt? Willst du mich verarschen? Du sagtest doch das der eigentlich ok ist!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Januar 2014)

Ja doch...aber du hast ihn immer als Schrott verkauft...;-)
Bin immer recht gut zurecht gekommen...


----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja eigentlich auch immer Schraubgriffe gefahren (bis ich eben die ESI montiert habe). Aber da wiegt ein Paar auch direkt mal 100 oder 120 g.



meine wiegen jetzt nur 88 Gramm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja doch...aber du hast ihn immer als Schrott verkauft...;-)
> Bin immer recht gut zurecht gekommen...



Siehst Du! Jetzt schauen wir doch mal, wie kompetent du in Reifenfragen bist 
Ich hab einfach was für vorne gebraucht. Der RaRa mit noch 2mm Profil ist im Moment einfach leicht überfordert;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2014)




----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gerade DAS war der Plan... solange noch so Sauwetter ist vorne den sche*** Nobi und hinten den sackschweren Snakeskin RaRa.
> Frag mal Benjamin, mit was fuer abgerockten RaRa ich unterwegs war  Das ist aktuell ECHT grenzwertig!



das ist richtig..

aber die kombination NN und abgefahrener RR kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab noch einen 2.25er snakeskin rara für hinten da

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2014)

Beim Rara waren bei mir die Mittelstollen schon nach gut 500km nahezu fertig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja auch kein KM-Fresser. Steht ganz klar bei Schwalbe dabei. Gerade bei den EVO-Reifen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

MORGEN!!!
Andere Sache: hat von euch jemand einen 100mm OS Vorbau rumliegen? Ich sitze auf dem Zaboo etwas laenger als auf dem Epic und wollte mal ausprobieren, wie es mit nem 100er anstatt nem 110er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Leider nein. 
Auf der Halde liegen noch ein paar 120er und 130er Luxusmodelle....


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Januar 2014)

Habe noch einen 90er mit OS herumliegen. Allerdings im Headshok-Maß 
Mit ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Salsa vom schweizer Jens ziemlich gut aussieht mit der starren DT Swiss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Dir einen besonders schönen Tag Philipp 






Sascha, gehe doch zu einem Händler in Deiner Nähe.....


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2014)

moin
hätte da eventuell noch was rumliegen...aber der versand ist einfach schon 18.- sfr für mich


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

Ich weis... du wohnst halt scheisse 
Vielleicht bau ich auch zum Testen einfach den 100er FSA vom Crosser dran...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

Ihr braucht so einen grenzübergreifenden Drohnenverkehr


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2014)

das könnte ich bieten...spionage mit der militärdrohne nach deutschland machen wir ja eh...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

die "neutralen" Schweizer mal wieder...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich braucht Ihr da nur rüber kommen....wir lassen doch Alles rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Geburtstag??


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

31.1.2012  ...ist noch ein junges Kerlchen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Wer denn? Philipp?

Eben gesehen -> Foto des Tages im RR-Forum 
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

lol... irgendwas haben die falsch verstanden


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

...2 Jahre E-T-W-R  dank @InoX

Da drüben bist Du ja Konkurrenzlos


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2014)

2 Jahre :O is ja der wahnsinn, was hatte mein Leben eigentlich vorher für nen Sinn ?!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> 2 Jahre :O is ja der wahnsinn, was hatte mein Leben eigentlich vorher für nen Sinn ?!



Sehr gut


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2014)

Licht am Ende des Tunnels:



> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your email, i am extremely sorry for the delay with your order and the delays caused.
> 
> ...


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich hättten die mal zwei Rahmen schicken können


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2014)

Näää, dann hätte ich ja doppelte Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Probleme


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2014)

Das ne idee ich fahr nächste Saison nur noch Einrad, da kann weniger kaputt gehn


----------



## Metrum (31. Januar 2014)

Noch ist nix angekommen Marcel!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

Tja: Bike-discount und hibike gestern bestellt, heute da☺

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise würde ich mir ja jetzt einen schönen Balvenie 12 gönnen, aber ich musste gestern ja eine ganze Pulle Sandemann medium trinken. Jetzt passt mein Schädel nicht mal quer durch die Tür....

Macht mir mal keine Angst, ja!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

So,... Hab im bikemarkt einen neuwertige ea70 100mm bekommen, passt zum Lenker und sollte auch besser sitzen

Lange keine Augen Pflege mehr

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lange keine Augen Pflege mehr



Stimmt!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

Hast du die gekauft? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast du die gekauft?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Um sie dann dir zu schenken


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2014)

Um den 3 Tage Bart aus zu richten?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
schönes Wetter...raus geht's 

Habt Ihr eigentlich Gestern mitbekommen wer das mit der Brille ist?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...2 Jahre E-T-W-R  dank @InoX




Gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2014)

Das erkennt man aber schlecht auf dem Foto. Immer her mit Suff und Nutten.


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## BENDERR (1. Februar 2014)

ey marcel, warum postest du so sachen? 
ich muss lernen!!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Tzzz. Muss ich auch, aber selbst die Junioren haben es schon sooooo drauf. Ist total spannend  Da will man selbst wieder Rennen fahren


----------



## BENDERR (1. Februar 2014)

ja, habs gesehn.. aber leider hab ich noch nix drauf.. umso ärgerlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Mit Lernen oder mit Crossen?


----------



## BENDERR (1. Februar 2014)

sowohl als auch


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Puh! 46/11 aufm Crosser auf der freien Rolle ist irgendwie nicht mehr ausreichend....


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

Rolle? Ich warheute mit der 3/4 unterwegs... top Wetter


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2014)

Gestern war hier noch Bomben Wetter. Stahlblauer immel usw. Bin aber viel zu spät für ne Runde im hellen ausser Uni raus. Heut morgen wollte ich dann ne schöne Trailrunde fahrn, aber es is am dauerregnen hier War dann halt auffer Rolle...

EDIT: Was es net alles im Bikemarkt mittlerweile so gibt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/321221-currywurst-maschine-neu-und-unbenutzt-mit-zubehor


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> EDIT: Was es net alles im Bikemarkt mittlerweile so gibt:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/321221-currywurst-maschine-neu-und-unbenutzt-mit-zubehor



Steht die in NRW nicht eh in JEDEM Haushalt?!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Hier ist auch ultra kack Wetter


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Steht die in NRW nicht eh in JEDEM Haushalt?!


Ja immer neben dem Kasten Hansa Export


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

War eben auch etwas über 3 Stunden mit dem MTB draußen. Es waren zwar Plusgrade, aber durch die Minusgrade in der Nacht war der Schnee noch nicht matschig  Da hat @InoX echt was verpasst 
Ach ja, und die Kurbel für das Stahlrad ist heute gekommen bzw. heute konnte ich es von der Nachbarin abholen - wenn ich die Kettenblätter abgebaut habe, werde ich das Aufbauthema wieder füttern.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe dafür einen "neuen" Lenker für den Crosser. 42er 3T Ergonova. Sollte gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

So: feines Andechser Doppelbock und den SLR kit carbonio frisch beleben. Ich hoffe das klappt so gut wie beim letzten. 
Vllt muss ich dann noch mehr rote Teile ans epic schrauben

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2014)

Ne, Sascha, lass´mal das Rot wo´s ist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

pienz net rum!
FERTIG:






So nun heist es SWTOR!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

Das Spiel mochte ich wirklich


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

alleine beim soundtrack bekomme ich gaensehaut 
aber was heist mochte? das ist 100% aktuell?


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

Pils ist offen, der Auflauf im Ofen und Madame ist krank. Vom Bücher- und CD-Kaufexzess vorhin mal abgesehen wird es ein ruhiger Samstag...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

erstes andechser leer... one more to go!


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2014)

Sieht gut aus sascha 
War auch grad fleißig:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2014)

Ui, Ui,...da treibt´s aber einer bunt. 
Sogar Montageständer und Werkzeugkiste blau/rot abgestimmt! 


Morgen kommen ein paar Fatbiker und ich bin krank.  Fühle mich auch keinen Speuz besser wie Montag... , trotz Antibiotikum.
Und mein Crosser bekommt Standplatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

das wird echt toll!


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> alleine beim soundtrack bekomme ich gaensehaut
> aber was heist mochte? das ist 100% aktuell?



Ich mag es immernoch, aber ich habe es gerne gespielt


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erstes andechser leer... one more to go!



#3


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

ja... das dritte hat mir gerade mein Weibe gebracht


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

Dann sind wir ja gleichauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2014)

Macho!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

ne... hab extra 3 gekauft: 2 fuer mich, eins fuer sie. Aber sie hat nichtmal den Flaschenhals leer getrunken... zzz


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Februar 2014)

auch ne art zu sagen: "sascha, daddel mal schön weiter und lass mich in ruhe." 


oh, der war böse.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

Sie schaut Superstar! Da ist alles zu spät;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sie schaut Superstar! Da ist alles zu spät;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Eher Dschungel, oder!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2014)

..rein von der Uhrzeit her.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2014)

habe eben ohne limit auf lovefilm geguckt und dann mal schnell meinen crosser auf tubeless umgerüstet.
der vorderreifen hatte schon ganz schön viele löcher. mal sehen wie sich das beim fahren macht.

gleich kommt noch boxen und dann ab ins bett.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2014)

Sie schläft schon... Aber die Galaxie brauchte mich noch!

Tubeless ist auch an Crosser Top! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2014)

will ich hoffen.

hatte gestern das erste mal seit einer gefühlten ewigkeit mal wieder einen platten reifen.
da hat der schlauch am ventil schlappgemacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2014)

Ich heute auch,... aber ich hätte auch gar keine Milch mehr drin... Und ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich eingefüllt hatte... Locker 6 Monate her...

So, gn8!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal wieder super Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2014)

Guck mal Jens, da liegt ein Rucksack rum! Haste den mitgenommen?
So schön sah es hier gestern auch aus und heute ist es feucht und grau. Hoffe es ändert sich noch bissel.
Mist - der Bikemarkt funzt nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!

Da hier kein Schnee liegt, kann ich gleich mit dem Crosser und aufgeklebten Straßenpellen raus


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2014)

Mooooin!
Soo werd gleich erstmal ins Studio fahren und dann mal schaun wies heut nammitach mit biken aussieht


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2014)

Mach hin Philipp, die anderen warten schon!


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2014)

Ach verdammt dann muss ich aber los. *Leopardenyogahosenetvergessendarf*


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Da wollte ich eigentlich aufs Konzert, leider ein Tag vor einer Klausur  (von wegen Leopardenmuster und so)


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2014)

ach komm, das video haste doch nur wegen 0:35 gepostet. 

mit augen zu erinnert das etwas an was ganz ruhiges von gnr.


moinsen alle zusammen!


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, musste auch an olle Axl denken, auch vom Outfit her.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Ist halt Glam/Hair-Metal. Klar da gibts Didden und zwar nicht zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist halt Glam/Hair-Metal. Klar da gibts Didden und zwar nicht zu wenig


Nutzt die Zeit solange Ihr könnt 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist das Wetter nicht so besonders...es regnet aber nur noch schwach


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2014)

RuheTag = Wartungstag






Ich finde das rot passt ganz gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klar da gibts Didden und zwar nicht zu wenig





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nutzt die Zeit solange Ihr könnt



Genau! Ruckzuck biste 35....    

MOIN die Herren!

Eben war Start der *Vorab*-Taunus-Fatbike-Tour. Und ich krank....      (<---- mein Lieblings-Smiley z.Zt.)





Okay, sleyvas war mit einem 301 am Start, aber sonst....   Oben wartet dicker Schnee und Sonne. Alle Parkplätze zu!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> RuheTag = Wartungstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jup. Passt doch ganz gut. Vielleicht bekommst du mal eine schwarze KeFü... !?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2014)

Die ist bei der nächsten wiggle Bestellung dabei

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Woah geht die Karre mit den leichten Schlauchis auf der Straße ab. Dazu der neue angenehme Lenker 
Gleich mal fast 3 Stunden voll gemacht. Sonne pur und oben auf dem Berg lag hie und da sogar etwas Schnee. 

Danach gut gegessen und jetzt gibts die Wiederholung der U23 CC-WM und dann die Herren in Live!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich doch top an!
Werd jetzt gleich erstmal mit meinen Eltern Kaffee trinken fahrn und heute abend dann It´s all about auf der Rolle schauen:
http://tv.tour-magazin.de/video/it%...LER-Deutsch-/5431f15dbc918f088a657aebbd7feaad

Hab grad eben noch nen Satz lecker SKF lager bestellt, damit die Dirty Flea fit für die nächste Saison gemacht werden kann


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da wollte ich eigentlich aufs Konzert, leider ein Tag vor einer Klausur  (von wegen Leopardenmuster und so)



weltklasse band!
wollte auch auf ein konzert von denen, aber alles zu weit weg/keine zeit 

jetzt erstmal noch aufs rad, dann cross wm


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2014)

Wo kann man die WM ansehen?!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Auf Youtube.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

+1  ??

EDIT:   erledigt


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2014)

Wusste gar nicht dass man auf yt live schauen kann! 
Danke Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Man kann mittlerweile einige Sportveranstaltungen auf YT gucken. Muss man nur wissen, denn die Qualität des Streams ist echt super!


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2014)

Wusste ich auch noch nicht :O


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

So ungefähr jetzt. Start ist um 15 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2014)

danke


----------



## baloo (2. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Auf Youtube.


Cooles Rennen, Stybar und Nys haben sich voll gegeben, Hammer Stimmung, selten ein so spannendes Rennen gesehen!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Jep! War echt gut, die anderen Rennen (U23, U19 und Frauen) waren auch klasse. Klasse Kurs und schön mal nicht auf einen holländischen Stream gehen zu müssen


----------



## Metrum (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, war klasse und eine schöne Beschäftigung am verregneten Nachmittag!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Hier ist immernoch voll Sonne


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Februar 2014)

meine fresse bin ich im arsch!

bei dem schönen wetter habe ich mal ne kleine ausfahrt mit dem crosser gemacht.
82 km / 3h45min

40 km in die eine richtung und dann wieder zurück.


so, und nun gibts nudeln und dann das u23 rennen der cyclocross wm auf dem tv.
hoffe die stellen das elite rennen auch noch in 720p zur verfügung.


----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2014)

das elite rennen war einfach nur super geil!!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Frage mich gerade ob ich einen Zeitfahreinteiler bestellen soll, so im Vereinsoutfit. Kommt sicher gut bei Cyclocross, XCO und 24h Rennen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2014)

Wollte auch einen, aber die haben nur Winter Cross Einteiler gemacht...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Februar 2014)

Hatte noch keine Rücksprache im Verein, es gibt nämlich lang und kurz. Außerdem gibts als Lizenzler sowieso zwei Mal Hose + Trikot.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Genau! Ruckzuck biste 35....


.....53


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .....53




Oder so!


----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute, ich hoffe ihr habt alle einen guten Start ins neue Jahr gehabt?!

Habe ich derweil was Wichtiges verpasst?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

Nö!


----------



## cpprelude (2. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nö!


Wahrscheinlich nichts als Nonsens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nichts als Nonsens.


----------



## Metrum (3. Februar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich hoffe ihr habt alle einen guten Start ins neue Jahr gehabt?!
> 
> Habe ich derweil was Wichtiges verpasst?



Moin Fremder!

Hast du ne längere Runde gedreht, warst du verschüttet oder hat man dich Kiel geholt?! 

Aber schön dass du noch da bist!

Moin Männer!


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich hoffe ihr habt alle einen guten Start ins neue Jahr gehabt?!
> 
> Habe ich derweil was Wichtiges verpasst?


Hier stellt man sich vor!


----------



## cpprelude (3. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Fremder!
> 
> Hast du ne längere Runde gedreht, warst du verschüttet oder hat man dich Kiel geholt?!
> 
> ...



Ich habe 'ne Weltreise unternommen,......................................
































......................................zu fuß! 



InoX schrieb:


> Hier stellt man sich vor!


----------



## Metrum (3. Februar 2014)

Echt?!

Kiel - Eckernförde - Jagel - Borgstedt - Kiel?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Ich habe 'ne Weltreise unternommen,......................................zu fuß!


Behördengänge ? 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es nieselt immer noch .


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2014)

Morgen! 


Er lebt noch!!! Jipppee


----------



## cpprelude (3. Februar 2014)

Und mein Sobre hat auch Fortschritte gemacht:





Mehr im Album!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Cihan, vom Zeitraum her müsste es Sobre No. 19 sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (3. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Cihan, vom Zeitraum her müsste es Sobre No. 19 sein....




Umso rarer ist es wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2014)

farbe kommt richtig gut... bis jetzt


----------



## cpprelude (3. Februar 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> farbe kommt richtig gut... bis jetzt



Meinst du die fällt ab bevor es fertig ist?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2014)

Eine Runde Knallgas um den See - war doch recht frisch. Mavic Fury sind irgendwie doch keine Winterschuhe


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2014)

Haste keine Überzieher mitgenommen


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Februar 2014)

Hasse ich wie die Pest. Außerdem schrabbeln die immer über die Kurbel, gerade am Renner/Crosser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe Gestern an den Winterschuhen die Cleats auch soweit wie möglich nach innen geschoben weil der Schuh manchmal an der Kurbel schliff. Die Schuhe sind aber sehr breit an der Spitze und bei den CB Pedalen hat man etwas Spielraum zur Seite.


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2014)

Seit wann gibt es denn die Cromoto mit PM? Meine hat noch IS und der ist krumm und schief.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2014)

Sooo...heute erstes richtiges IntervallTraining. Schee war's!

Ich muss auch meine Meinung zum NobiNick etwas revidieren: er rollt zwar immer noch wie ein Sack Nüsse, aber der Gripp ist bei für die aktuellen Bedingungen erstaunlich gut 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2014)

hab ich doch gesagt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2014)

Als ich ihn im vorletzten Sommer gefahren war er Schrott. Aber heute war der Boden sehr tief und ich hatte sehr wenig Druck drin, so 1,3 bar.
So wir es scheint ist der reifen gerade in dem tiefen siff, der hier im Moment ist, ganz ordentlich 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cpprelude (3. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es denn die Cromoto mit PM? Meine hat noch IS und der ist krumm und schief.



Ist 'ne Salsa Fargo V1!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> [...] er rollt zwar immer noch wie ein Sack Nüsse [...]



Diese Aussage erinnert mich immer an Marcel...
War bei dem super Wetter heute mit dem Crosser unterwegs und durfte das erste Mal diese selbstklebenden Flicken ausprobieren. Musste natürlich in der Stadt passieren - also wieder einmal Scherben. Wie immer. Und dabei bin ich heute extra früher von der Arbeit los.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Und, wie findest du die Flicken?
Ich habe welche von Parktool und finde sie klasse....

Mein Crosser ist noch jungfräulich.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2014)

ich finde flicken auch klasse.

so lange ich sie nicht brache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Hab dir gerade einen Hilfreich-Punkt gegeben..., Kai.


----------



## F4B1 (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und, wie findest du die Flicken?
> Ich habe welche von Parktool und finde sie klasse....


Am Crosser und am MTB tun es meiner Meinung nach auch die günstigeren Flicken von Rose. Nur am Rennrad taugen die nichts (vermute sind zu dehnbar). Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und, wie findest du die Flicken?
> Ich habe welche von Parktool und finde sie klasse....



Ich habe welche von Parktool und welche von Lezyne. Gestern hatte ich die von Parktool mit und nach der Tour war die Luft noch drin und solange das so bleibt, bin ich zufrieden. Was ich vergessen hatte: ich musste flicken, weil auch mein Ersatzschlauch ein Loch hatte. Ich hatte den gerade montiert und das Rad wieder im Rahmen, da war der Reifen wieder platt. Das kommt davon, wenn man nach Jahren mal die übrigen Rennradschläuche für den Crosser zusammensucht, ohne zu prüfen, ob sie dicht sind... Mangels "normaler" Flicken habe ich den Ersatzschlauch dann auch mit einem solchen Flicken geflickt und weggelegt. Hoffentlich hält das auch außerhalb des Laufrads...
Habe jetzt die Halterung der Satteltasche vom Cannondale abgebaut, da ich sie nicht mehr benutze und jetzt ist sie am Crosser. Dann muss ich abends nicht immer noch den ganzen Kram in die Trikottaschen stopfen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Flicken??? Die benutze ich nur zuhause um Reifen zu flicken. Mit Milch und nem Ersatzschlauch kam ich noch immer heim 

Und Crosser: Seit letzten Dezember genau 1x Schleicher und 1x Platt. Und die auch nur, weil die ich kaum noch Milch drin hatte.
Das mit Milch klappt in den 33mm RaRa super


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2014)

Wie interessant.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin und werde kein Milch-Freund.
Dafür tausche ich zu oft hin und her..   Flicken verwende ich nur als Notnagel, wenn's den Ersatzschlauch "zernagelt" hat.

"MOIN"  erstmal...

Jetzt wo Cihan hier wieder anwesend ist, frage ich mich gerade  "Was'n mit Matze eigentlich los" ???


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Bike Reifen wechsel ich auch hin und her. Mittlerweile hab ich so Uebung drin, das ich das ganze in 2Minuten durch habe und keine Milch irgendwo hin sifft 
Am Crosser wechsel ich gar net. Da fahre ich die RaRa bis sie fertig sind, dann kommen neue drauf


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2014)

Dann musst du ja auch alle 500 km wechseln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
neuerdings brauche ich zum flicken auch noch eine Brille  damit ich die Fremdkörper im Reifen finde, nur ertasten reicht nicht immer aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Nur mit den Performance. der vordere Evo ist seit letztem Dezember drauf 
Aber vllt wechsel ich darum auch so flott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Flicken verwende ich nur als Notnagel, wenn's den Ersatzschlauch "zernagelt" hat.



Die teuren XXLight schmeiße ich ungern wegen eines Lochs weg. Auch wenn sie dann nicht mehr ganz so XXLight sind 
Auf Tour ist Flicken natürlich auch nur die Notlösung...


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2014)

Ich musste das letzte mal im Oktober 2012 flicken. Bin damit ganz zufrieden und habe oft auch nichts anderes mehr als Flicken dabei. Ich fahre aber auch nicht viele Kilometer.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr eigentlich nur noch am Renn lrs mit Milch. Ich Wechsel auch immer Rel. viel...

Und sonst bin ich mit den Michelin Latex super zufrieden...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

Schwalbe Reifen gehören grundsätzlich maximal an die Kettenstrebe...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2014)

So schaut's aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Denke das kann man nicht verallgemeinern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Naja... ich hab ein gespaltenes Verhaeltnis zu Schwalbe Reifen. Sie sind eigentlich ganz ok. Koennen nix besonders gut, aber haben auch meist keine krassen Schwaechen... 0815 halt, aber fuers Training ganz ok. 
Gut ist halt, man bekommt sie super und sie sidn auch super mit Milch zu fahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Eben kam der erste Teaser vom Sonntag. Ich war ja nur beim Start dabei und konnte krankheitstechnisch nicht mit...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schwalbe Reifen gehören grundsätzlich maximal an die Kettenstrebe...


Die Ice Spiker Pro sind aber nicht so schlecht und was der Thunder Burt-Extra Dry kann....ist noch nicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

den Thunder werde ich auch mal testen... vllt auf dem Zaboo, wenn es trockener wird.

@TT: das tut weh, oder? Gute besserung nochmal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Faty fahren sieht anstrengend aus  und dann diese Blackouts immer 







 sieht schnell aus mit gutem Seitenhalt.....die Haltbarkeit wird wie immer sein


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> den Thunder werde ich auch mal testen... vllt auf dem Zaboo, wenn es trockener wird.
> 
> @TT: das tut weh, oder? Gute besserung nochmal.




Danke Sascha. Jup, tut's!  

Konntest du es noch sehen?
Jetzt ist es privat geschaltet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Faty fahren sieht anstrengend aus  und dann diese Blackouts immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ist in Planung für's A9C.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

So, ähnlich wie beim Doctore, bekommt meine mimimaus auch ein 29er. 
75% stecken schon zusammen.... 
Gestern kam die Exotic an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

@TT: nope... @Work nicht.
Meien ReifenPlanung feur 2014 
bis es mit Rennen los geht bleibt auf dem Epic noch der 2.25er RaRa satz drauf und aufdme Zaboo die Nobi/Rara Snakeskin Kombination.
Wenn es dann im April ernst wird kommt aufs Epic ein Satz Rengade Sworks udn auf den 2. LRS FastTrak Sworks.
Auf dem Zaboo teste ich dann warscheinlich mal nen Satz Thunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2014)

Wird bei mir auch mal so...trocken leichter Lrs Renegade und sonst entweder Ikon/aspen oder fast Track


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2014)

Bei meiner minimaus gibts nur Federgabel...sie will keine starrgabel...

Mal schauen ob das mit 100mm nicht zu hoch wird...sonst muss für die dt eine 80er ran...


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Faty fahren sieht anstrengend aus  und dann diese Blackouts immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der is richtig gut, bin den schon innduisburg ma Gefahren aber renegade taugt auch


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Der is richtig gut, bin den schon innduisburg ma Gefahren aber renegade taugt auch



Das Gerät auf dem der Drauf war, war auch nicht schlecht. Müsste ich für eine gute Aussage mal am eigenen Bike haben. Duisburg war auch pfurz trocken.

Achja, "Das Gerät" steht unter "Verkaufe Leichtbauteile" zum Verkauf.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

UUUUUUUnnnnnnd, der Rahmen wurde verschickt


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Auch in der richtigen Rahmengröße?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

Laut Mail schon, ja!


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2014)

An die richtige Adresse?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

Zu meinen Eltern, möchte nicht riskieren dass den Rahmen hier jemand annimmt.


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das Gerät auf dem der Drauf war, war auch nicht schlecht. Müsste ich für eine gute Aussage mal am eigenen Bike haben. Duisburg war auch pfurz trocken.
> 
> Achja, "Das Gerät" steht unter "Verkaufe Leichtbauteile" zum Verkauf.


Das Gerät wo der drauf war war das Hardtail er verkauft aber das Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

Echt?

Stimmt - das Fully bin ich Wittenborn gefahren. Wurde ja auch nur 3 Mal hin und her gebaut 


Hab wieder besuch von der Nachbarskatze. Hab gerade einen idealen Schoßwärmer, darf aber auch nicht wegbewegen, sonst fährt sie die Krallen aus.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2014)

So, nachdem meine Freundin den RoRo fährt und ich gesehen habe wie breit und voluminös der schon baut in 2,25 habe ich ihn mir nun doch mal bestellt...

Mal schauen wie er funkt und wie schnell er dann unten ist...

Und wenn ich nur einmal nen platten habe nehm ich ihn ab der Felge...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Welche ist es von denen?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2014)

Lachen gefällt


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2014)

Richtige Adresse wird sich zeigen. Sicherlich nicht.

@TT: Ich konnte das Video noch sehen. Ziemlich viele Bodenproben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Neuer vorbau für das zaboo:




Kommt morgen dran, optisch finde ich ihn super!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

Schwere Kiste


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2014)

Jau richtiger Bomber

Soo hab jez auch schluss mit unikram für heute gemacht. Im mom nervt es echt Überall isses so schrecklich voll. Zu keiner Sprechstunde kommt man ohne das schon tausende leute da sind und warten. Bib überfüllt. Alles kacke im mom

Naja jez werdsch ersma abschalten und auffe Rolle gehn.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Februar 2014)

Bib kannste hier seit 2 Semestern vergessen. Ist schneller 15min zur Bude zu fahren und da zu lernen, als ewig einen Platz zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schwere Kiste



geht,... aber er ersetzt den hier:





aber fuer 20eu inkl . Versand kann man nix sagen. Mussja erstmal schauen, ob der 100er nun passt


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht, wenn man Produktbild und Preis vergleicht! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hausalarmanl...=Reisemobil_Caravan_Teile&hash=item4ac3046c33


----------



## F4B1 (4. Februar 2014)

"Kostenloser" Versand halt...


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> "Kostenloser" Versand halt...



Hm, eben mal oben draufgeschlagen. 
Lustig ist dass man in der Bucht dieselbe "Anlage" für 9,99 bis 112 (!) Euro findet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>



Hatte damals den Easton demontiert und den Syntace montiert...	
Verdrehte Welt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

der gefaellt mir optisch, war billig... und ich kann testen, ob ich nen 100er oder 90er brauche... da kauf ich doch nen fuer nen 100er nen f109 der dann doch noch 1cm kuerzer muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2014)

Die Easton sehen ganz gut aus. Aber für wenig Geld und leichter gibts den Ritchey Comp 4 Axis. Der sieht auch gut aus. War von dem Gerät sehr begeistert.


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2014)

Oder der xlc pro sl is auch gut 20gr leichter


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

HALLO, das ist ein Test! Und da steckt eine 1800g Fox drin... der Lenker ist nur ein EA70. DA ist alles zu spaet 

der comp hat auch ueber 140g.
der xlc kostet das doppelte


----------



## BENDERR (4. Februar 2014)

den comp hab ich am rad. 
der ist gewichtsmäßig mit dem easton gleich..


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Februar 2014)

im bikemarkt gibts nen 100 g vorbau für 38 €.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

das doppelte von 20euro und in os und 100mm?
jetzt lasst mich doch mit dem besch*** 140g Vorbau die Laenge ermitteln!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Sascha , was haste Dir da wieder andrehen lassen oder ausgesucht 
Aber das machst Du bestimmt extra um unsere Leidensfähigkeit zu testen....


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *... der Lenker ist *nur* ein EA70*.



*Das macht mir noch viel mehr zu schaffen!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2014)

Kinders... Das hardtail darf nicht zu leicht werden, sonst muss ich vor dem Rennen überlegen, welches Rad ich nimm. Das ist nicht gut,... Hab ich schon bei dem Kumpel gesehen...
Bloß nicht zu viel denken!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (4. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2014)

Wenn das so weiter geht sehen wir von Sascha bald sowas


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2014)

Bald fährt Sascha noch Rahmen von Zündapp...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2014)

Also um das mal wieder in die richtigen Bahnen zu bringen: der 100er ist genau richtig


----------



## BENDERR (5. Februar 2014)

Aber immer noch zu schwer


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Moooin!



> Aber immer noch zu schwer



Jup


Grad im Bikemarkt gefunden...braucht jemand nochn Blatt Papier?!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/313156-no-name-din-a4-papier


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2014)

Ich mag ihn und er bleibt erstmal am Zaboo. 
nur so mal zusammen gefasst:
- Elixir 5 Sl Bremsanlage
- Easton EA70 Wide Alu Lenker ~250g
- Fox Terralogic mit 1800g!!!
- 340g XT Pedale
Da ist der 20g zu schwere Vorbau das kleinste "Uebel" 


Ach ja... auf dem Epic hab ich sogar DEN HIER:




Aber was anderes geht mit -17Grad nicht ueber die Leftybruecke...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
diese Insidergeschäfte wieder....im digitalen Zeitalter eine Rarität...weißes Papier


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!

Ich sehe schwere Teile  
Allerdings - leicht Bikes gibts sowieso nur fürs Forum.


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich sehe schwere Teile
> Allerdings - leicht Bikes gibts sowieso nur fürs Forum.


Das sowieso. Was glaubste warum ich den Fuji neu beschichtet hab. Der passt mir einfach perfekt Ein leichtes Rad, dass net passt is immernoch viel langsamer, als ein schweres was passtWobei man bei Saschas Zaboo auch net von schwer reden kann...

Die Fox, die da drin ist würde ich auch höchstens für ne lefty hergeben...Ich mag die dinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2014)

Im Training muss es auch weh tuen! 



maddda schrieb:


> Die Fox, die da drin ist würde ich auch höchstens für ne lefty hergeben...Ich mag die dinger



SO ist es! Fuer 2 Beine ist die Gabel super!
Wobei es mich etwas verwundert, das ich leichtes Buchsenspiel auf der linken Seite habe. Dabei kommt die gabel frisch aus dem Service. 
Aber beim Fahren merkt man nix. Vllt seh ich auch wieder Geister


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

Apropos schwere Teile....da wollte ich mir Gestern einen Tune Marathon bestellen .....nicht lieferbar bei H&S Bike und Bike24 noch.... mal wieder Glück gehabt


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> den comp hab ich am rad.
> der ist gewichtsmäßig mit dem easton gleich..



Meiner war in 90 mm 10 Gramm leichter.

Hatte wohl übersehen, dass der Easton 100 mm hat.


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Apropos schwere Teile....da wollte ich mir Gestern einen Tune Marathon bestellen .....nicht lieferbar bei H&S Bike und Bike24 noch.... mal wieder Glück gehabt


http://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Sattel-Speedneedle-Marathon-109g

Pech gehabt

Ist der beste Sattel, den ich je hatte und ich will echt keinen anderen mehr


----------



## BENDERR (5. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Meiner war in 90 mm 10 Gramm leichter.
> 
> Hatte wohl übersehen, dass der Easton 100 mm hat.


Mein Vorbau ist auch 90mm :O


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Sattel-Speedneedle-Marathon-109g
> 
> Pech gehabt
> 
> Ist der beste Sattel, den ich je hatte und ich will echt keinen anderen mehr



was hast Du für ein Sitzknochenmaß?
ich habe Mitte-Mitte 120mm ....da ist der Marathon die richtige Größe, denke ich  für Langstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab auch so ca. 12cm wenn ich das jetzt halbwegs richtig gemessen hab
Wie gesagt bei sätteln isses immer halt so ne sache, aber ich würde dir auch zum Marathon raten


----------



## baloo (5. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/TUNE-Sattel-Speedneedle-Marathon-109g
> 
> Pech gehabt
> 
> Ist der beste Sattel, den ich je hatte und ich will echt keinen anderen mehr


Irgendwie sieht er auf den Bildern recht umbequem aus, ist das Heck wirklich so hochgezogen wie bei R2 abgebildet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2014)

Hast du noch nie einen Tune Speedneedle gesehen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

Bei mir dürfen die Sättel nicht zu weich sein sonst fängt es nach 3-4 Stunden an unbequem zu werden...wenn die Sattelschale zu sehr nach gibt.
Den habe ich auch und auf dem sitze ich auch gut.
Bei Dem stören mich etwas die zwei Kanten in der Sitzfläche.
Und wenn das Heck etwas höher baut rutscht man nicht nach hinten runter .


----------



## baloo (5. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie einen Tune Speedneedle gesehen?


Gesessen noch nie aber geshen schon. Sieht gefühlsmässig so aus wie man auf einem "Heckspoiler" sitzt!


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Gesessen noch nie aber geshen schon. Sieht gefühlsmässig so aus wie man auf einem "Heckspoiler" sitzt!


Also der Sattel wird ja auch nicht gerade monitert, sondern das gestell zeigt etwas nach hinten/unten. Durch die biegung nimmst du schlichtweg den Druck vom Dammbereich.
Sitzprobleme hatte ich persönlich immer mit dem SLR. Beim Speedneedle nie auch bei ganz langen sachen


----------



## mete (5. Februar 2014)

Beim Sattel hat so jeder seine Vorlieben. Bei einem Speedneedle kann man halt durch die gebogene Form kaum die Position wechseln und z.B. bei Anstiegen auch nicht Richtung Spitze rutschen, deshalb bin ich damit nie warm geworden und fahre nur noch gerade Sattelformen wie den SLR.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen ob der Sattel gut zu mir passt , wenn nicht brauche ich einen anderen Hintern


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Speedneedle ging bei mir nicht so 100%ig, gab taube Juwelen, ich bin KommVor-Fahrer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2014)

Mit dem Speedneedle konnte ich auch nie. Ich hab nen SLR-Arsch.
Und auf den setz ich mich jetzt dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

SLR hat mein Junge auch und kommt super damit zurecht, nur zu mir passt der nicht .
Über den KommVor hatte ich auch nachgedacht....ist eben Mist das die Dinger so teuer sind  und man nicht lange genug probieren kann.
Ich habe mehr Sättel rumliegen als mein Bikehändler.


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir ging der SLR auch net... Is bei vielen so entweder SLR oder Speedy


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr beides


----------



## mete (5. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> SLR hat mein Junge auch und kommt super damit zurecht, nur zu mir passt der nicht .
> Über den KommVor hatte ich auch nachgedacht....ist eben Mist das die Dinger so teuer sind  und man nicht lange genug probieren kann.
> Ich habe mehr Sättel rumliegen als mein Bikehändler.



Es gibt Shops, die Testsättel zur Verfügung stellen (10,- pro Woche oder so). Zum Beispiel hier:

http://www.speedwareshop.de/Tune-Komm-Vor-schwarz-eine-Woche-mieten


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich fahr beides


Krankes Kind! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2014)

Wusste ich schon immer


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2014)

Feierabendrunde:






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2014)

..noch keiner da am Gymnastikplatz


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Soo war grad erstmal fleißig...hab meine Dirty flea mit SKF lagern versehen. Bin mal gespannt wie die dann geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Wo hast du die Lager her? Suche auch gerade...


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2014)

Ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/4x-SKF-Rille...pt=Wälz_Kugel_Rollenlager&hash=item417b3c63bb

Der laden versendet echt extrem schnell. 2-3 tage is der kram da


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2014)

Für mich ist der bequemste Sattel auch der KommVor. Der SLR Carbonio Flow von einem Freund ist aber auch super. Da sind die "Flügel" gebrochen und jetzt passt der super. Mein SLR ist auch nur ein Kompromiss bis ich die 140 € für den KommVor wieder zusammen habe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist es windig aber relativ warm....da trocknen die Wege


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2014)

hier hat es heute morgen auch gut gewindet...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2014)

hier gehts eigentlich.

dunkle wolken und dahinter blauer himmel.
abundzu mal ne windböe, aber zum biken taugts.


gestern abend wars auch sehr angenehm.
um kurz vor 9 gings los auf ne schnelle 2 stunden runde.
hat ganz schön bock gemacht. und vor allem war alles leer. niemand der einen am heizen hindern konnte.

heute werde ich mich mal an unserem hügel verausgaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte gestern meinen letzten Uni Tag für das Semester. Jetzt kann ich mir meine Zeit endlich besser einteilen und wieder bei meinen Eltern biken gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2014)

Echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern meinen letzten Uni Tag für das Semester. Jetzt kann ich mir meine Zeit endlich besser einteilen und wieder bei meinen Eltern biken gehen


Hab ich morgen, bin auch froh, dass ich endlich dann wenigstens mehr zeit hab mich auf klausuren usw vorzubereiten...Gut muss am montag noch in ne Sprechstunde usw, aber der größte mist is erstmal durch, was vorlesungen und so betrifft.

Hier is auch Bombenwetter, sitze aber grad noch in der Bib (hab sogar nen Platz bekommen) Heute is aber eh regenerationstag angesagt. Freu mich schon heute abend mal einfach auf dem Sofa rumoxidieren zu können


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

Ich lerne jetzt auch und heute Abend gehts auf ein Konzert meines Mitbewohners.
Bin bissel unmotiviert - das Paket aus England soll gleich zugestellt werden.


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2014)

Ich drück dir die daumen mit dem paket

Heut abend speich ich glaub ich die dirty flea glaub ich ma chillig vorm fernseher ein. Hab gemerkt, dass mein speichenlager mittlerweile genau noch für die naben/felgenkombi ausreicht 
Dann kann ich eigentlich das fuji schon zsm baun wenn das rad feddich is. Fragt sich ob ich das iwe zeitmäßig hinbekomme...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2014)

der naechste Lrs den ich einspeiche wird der Strassen-Satz fuer den DiskCrosser


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> der naechste Lrs den ich einspeiche wird der Strassen-Satz fuer den DiskCrosser



Ich bestelle wohl demnächst entweder 38er oder 50er Hochprofil-Carbonis und speiche die mit Disc-Naben ein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2014)

wo bestellst du die? was fuer? HOSEN RUNTER!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

Hooray: "The parcel has been delivered, signed for by WOLF*******, on 06 Feb 2014"


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2014)

Will auch wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Will auch wissen



a_baygoods. Hatte am WE schon mal Photoshop angeschmissen und höhere Felgen auf den Crosser "geshoppt".

Achso, bei ebay.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2014)

Sprich aus China? Selber verzollen und so?
Hab ich auch schon lange drueber nachgedacht fuers Epic...

Ich denk bei mir werden es Archetype auf Shimano XT/XTR Naben...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

Vieleicht kommts ja durch, mal sehen. Crossaison ist ohnehin vorbei, eilt nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Und Marcel, ist denn der Harry jetzt endlich da??


Ruhig heute im IBC....


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Februar 2014)

Ja, schon. Meine Mutter hat das Paket angenommen. Ich bin aber im Moment nicht bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

okay...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und Marcel, ist denn der Harry jetzt endlich da??
> 
> 
> Ruhig heute im IBC....




Wasn Quatsch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


>



Bringt mich in Skiurlaubstimmung... 
Bald geht´s Snowboarden! 

Auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2014)

Wo es sich auch immer lohnt reinzuschauen is die Redbull mediathek von Servus TV:
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/VOD-Mediathek/001259088496198?p=1259334421230


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2014)

So, icerider am 16.2. ist gemeldet. Wird aber eher ein Schmock-rider
Startnummer 66, fast perfekt! 
Jetzt muss ich das woe mal die fasttrack montieren...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2014)

...deswegen putzt Du dein Rad nicht mehr 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bringt mich in Skiurlaubstimmung...
> Bald geht´s Snowboarden!
> 
> Auch nicht schlecht:


Das Video passt jetzt aber nicht zu Deiner Signatur ....den Helm hätte er auch weglassen können, und dann noch zwei Karabiner nehmen..Memme


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit zu verstehen weshalb ich im WP, bei uns im Team, IMMER bei 15% bin?! 
Ich glaube ich war stets bei 15%, keine 14% oder 16% - IMMER 15!!!!
Morgen kann man bestimmt wieder kurz fahren, wenn es mit den Temp. so weiter geht. Habe die letzten Tage nur geschwitzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich Lust hätte könnte ich Dir ausrechnen wie Du von den 15% los kommst , aber Du bekommst wenigstens Punkte .
So wie es aussieht hast Du mich bald ein ...hoffentlich wird es bei mir wieder etwas entspannter und komme wieder zum fahren. Heute hätte ich fast geschwenzt, bei dem schönen Wetter, aber keine Zeit und meine Alternativsportarten bringen keine Punkte 
Wenn es passt sind wir am Sonntag wieder auf Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich muss auch wieder auf´s Radl, mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf. 
2 Wochen krank @ Home und heute die 7000 Beiträge geknackt..


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2014)

Du kannst Dich doch bald im Schnee austoben, so krank war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr....dreimal Holz
...übrigens sind 7000 ~ 104 Beiträge/Mon., bei mir sind es 186/Mon


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Bei dir heisst das _Spam_ , Jens!!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Moinsen ihr Spam-Nasen!


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Da ist wohl einer in die Rahmenvorfreude gefallen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da ist wohl einer in die Rahmenvorfreude gefallen?



Sehr wohl Veikko! Ich werde hier noch ein bissel meine Bude aufräumen und dann fahre ich zum See!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Und wann sehen wir Bilder vom Plastik Bomber?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn es soweit ist


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2014)

Morgen!

viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen Marcel 

Ich hab heute vormittag frei,
aber haute Nammitach noch nen Tutorium und danach ne Klausur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Dann mal maximalen Erfolg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2014)

moin,

oh bei Marcel gehts mal weiter


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2014)

Leute. Evtl kommt a bisserl in bewegung in den Gabelmarkt:

BOS bringt ne CC-Gabel:
http://singletrackworld.com/2014/02/bos-gets-dizzy-with-new-cross-country-fork/

Könnte wohl der Konkurrent von Fox werden..


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Könnte wohl der Konkurrent von Fox werden..



Preislich auf jeden Fall...nur im Gegensatz zu Fox wird sie es wahscheinlich auch wert sein .


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2014)

Wer für ne Fox den normalen Preis bezahlt ist auch selber schuld

Bin mal gespannt, wenn das mit den niederigsten Reibwerten am markt stimmt und es dann noch so funzt wie du sagst, dann könnte das der Gabelporno schlechthin werden nur leider zu teuer


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Finde die Gabel auch nett... mal sehen, wie teuer und wie gut sie dann wirklich wird


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich wird sie nicht an die Lefty rankommen?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Solange da keine Linearlager rein kommen ist das technisch gar nicht moeglich. 
Ob man auch mit "weniger" fahren kann muss jeder selber wissen...
Sogar ich hab mich ja jetzt fuers Zaboo auf eine terralogic Fox herabgelassen 
(darf man das bei dem VK der Gabel ueberhaupt sagen? )


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Fox, RST und Suntour....alles gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2014)

Soo Klausur is feddich. Dafür das die Professorin gesagt hat es Wird richtig leicht, wars dann doch schwer. Einige konnten anscheinend net wirklich viel bearbeiten. Hoffe mal das Ichs geschafft hab, aber müsste eigentlich


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2014)

Supi ....und jetzt auf dem Rad den Kopf frei blasen , damit Veikko wieder in seinen gewohnten 15%Bereich kommt


Super Veikko, Du legst ja richtig los


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2014)

Na und - da fahre ich morgen Früh wieder, wenn du arbeiten musst!!!
Gestern noch gemeckert und heute wirklich mal die 15% hinter mir gelassen. 
Da dieses Jahr kein Winter ist, hänge ich nun mitten drin. Dachte eigentlich dass ich bei richtiger Kälte nach vorn fahren kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin wirklich wieder auf "Maloche" ....aber So. kommen wieder Punkte dazu 
Heute leider nur wieder 2 Pünktchen für 3 Stunden obwohl ich da mehr schwitze als iMo. beim Biken.


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2014)

Sonntag regnets doch in Naumburg, Jens!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2014)

Da muss mir meine Frau beim fahren den Schirm über den Kopf halten....aber es sind nur 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 
Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet ist es auch nicht so schlimm macht aber weniger Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Habe fertig!

Dummerweise ist die GoPro nach ein paar Minuten ausgegangen und ich wollte dann weiterbauen. Ist jetzt auch fertig.


----------



## pirat00 (7. Februar 2014)

*FOTOS!!!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

FoooooooooooooooooooToooooooooooooooooooooooooooos, Marcel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2014)

fieh deo!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Auch das!


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Ich mache das mal nicht ganz so öffentlich und will das Thema auch nicht so breit latschen aber ich habe heute von Stahl auf Alu umgebaut.

Uns ist ein beim Bau ein ganz dummer Fehler unterlaufen und der muss behoben werden, da das Sattelrohr gerissen ist. Das war nicht unterschiedlich dimensioniert um Steifigkeit ins Tretlager zu bringen, sondern um für die Stütze mehr Platz zur Verfügung zu stellen. So haben wir beide noch etwas gelernt. Der neue Rahmen kommt wohl demnächst aus Rohren von Reynolds.

Und ich habe vorher noch gesagt, dass ich den Testfahrer spiele und wenn ich ihn nicht zerstöre, hält er wohl. 


Jetzt bitte Fotos vom dreckigen Harry.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Hä? Habt ihr das Sitzrohr falsch rum eingeschweißt? Das ist fies!
Sry gelötet...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> fieh deo!



Das gibts nur bis zum auspacken. Dann war der Akku platt.

Bilder mache ich morgen - mein Bruder hat sich mal wieder meinen Blitz gemopst und die Akkus leer geschossen...


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

jep.

Waren beide der Meinung, dass es bei anderen ja genauso gemacht wird. Zum Tretlager wird das Rohr weiter dimensioniert. Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Hätte es schon korrigiert...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Man lernt nie aus und gut dass uns das bei mir und nicht bei anderen passiert ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie sind beim neuen Harry die Anschläge anders. Außerdem ist der Frontbereich nicht mehr schwarz sondern hellgrau?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Mehr, mehr......  



Wieder Gr. M, oder?


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Bin gespannt wie das Grau insgesamt wirkt. Es sieht sehr hell aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie das Grau insgesamt wirkt. Es sieht sehr hell aus.



Ist es leider auch, hab mich erstmal gefragt was "so anders" aussieht. Hier noch mal der Alte.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2014)

habe heute auch einen neuen rahmen bekommen. der geht aber leider wieder zurück.

gekauft habe ich einen rahmen mit bsa tretlager und semi integriertem steuerrohr, und bekommen habe ich einen rahmen mit pf30 und voll integriertem steuerrohr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Ich mag pf30

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

hui, der Farbunterschied ist ja wirklich erheblich. Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> hui, der Farbunterschied ist ja wirklich erheblich. Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt.



Ich möchte endlich fahren. Hab mir vorhin noch mal mit der vorderen XX einen abgebrochen. Die lag aber auch schon über ein halbes Jahr rum und hat mit neuen Belägen erstmal gezickt.

@ Maggo: Ist wieder ein "M" Rahmen. 

@ Kai: Was für ein Rahmen wars denn?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2014)

poison graphene


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> habe heute auch einen neuen rahmen bekommen. der geht aber leider wieder zurück.
> 
> gekauft habe ich einen rahmen mit bsa tretlager und semi integriertem steuerrohr, und bekommen habe ich einen rahmen mit pf30 und voll integriertem steuerrohr.



Chinaböller?

EDIT:  Zu spät....


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Den gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen?

Noch was ist anders: Das Sattelrohr hatte vorher einen Alukern, jetzt ist es komplett Cabbong.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Marcel, nicht texten - Pics posten!!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Akkus laden noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Den gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen?
> 
> Noch was ist anders: Das Sattelrohr hatte vorher einen Alukern, jetzt ist es komplett Cabbong.



der alte ist wohl ähnlich dem von sascha, und der neue lehnt sich ans design vom poison 650 b rahmen an.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Ah okay.

So meine Teileliste lügt auch nicht -> 8642g
Hängewaage springt zwischen 8600g und 8700g


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2014)

Das zaboo hat kein alu Kern

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Februar 2014)

Der alte Harry aber.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus und gut dass uns das bei mir und nicht bei anderen passiert ist.


Schade um den schönen Rahmen 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist es leider auch, hab mich erstmal gefragt was "so anders" aussieht. Hier noch mal der Alte.


Das helle Grau passt gut zu meinem ergrauten Kopfhaar , aber so brauchst Du jetzt keine Rücksicht nehmen bei der Farbwahl der Klamotten  ..zu Grau passt alles 
8,6 ist ein super Wert 

Veikko...15%


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2014)

Wird ja zum Glück einen neuen geben.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Wird ja zum Glück einen neuen geben.



Was passiert denn mit dem alten Rahmen? Wird wiederverwendet oder dient als Mahnmal?


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2014)

Robert wollte ihn eigentlich reparieren, allerdings würde dann nur noch eine 25,4er Stütze passen und das passt mir nicht. Der Rahmen müsste dann auch neu lackiert werden. So wie er jetzt ist, ist es noch der Rahmen den ich gebaut habe, dann irgendwie nicht mehr. Er hängt jetzt erstmal über meinem Schreibtisch. Habe sogar die Erlaubnis ihn ins Wohnzimmer zu hängen aber da passt er irgendwie nicht. 

Vielleicht lasse ich den später mal reparieren.

insgesamt bin ich deshalb ziemlich geknickt. Dachte das wäre mal eine dauerhaftere Lösung zu der man auch eine emotionale Bindung hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Sowas ist verdammt ärgerlich, gerade weil du selbst gebaut hast 

Aber ich habe gehört, dass wir ein Geburtstagskind haben! Alles Gute Jens - lass dich verwöhnen und auf ein paar weitere Videos von dir und deinen Ausfahrten.


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Das ist ja echt schade um den superschönen Rahmen und die Arbeit die da drin steckt! 
Aber zum Glück studierst du ja was anderes und die Gesellschaft muss daher keine Angst haben.
Mir wäre es dann auch lieber gewesen wenn man ihn reparieren könnte, weil es dann immer noch dein Baby wäre.
Ein anderer Rahmen kann den nicht ersetzen - es sei denn du kannst ihn auch wieder selbst bauen oder zumindest ein Stück davon.

Marcel, die haben den Alukern bestimmt nur vergessen! 
Aber das helle Grau kann auch gut ausschauen, vlt. schaffst du ja doch mal ein Bild im Ganzen und schiebst nicht immer deinen Bruder vor wenn der Hund ins Haus kackt oder die Akkus leer sind!!!

Jens, ich springe jetzt aufs Bike und komme erst bei 16% zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2014)

Wer hat Geburtstag - der alte Mann?! Oder der junge, große, schöne Schweizer? 

So kurz vor mir?!

Dann auch von mir Alles Gute an den Wassermann, der morgen im Regen fährt!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Der junge Herr mit Kette doppelt-rechts 


Ich mach gleich mal Foddos.


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2014)

Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Das ist ja echt schade um den superschönen Rahmen und die Arbeit die da drin steckt!
> Aber zum Glück studierst du ja was anderes und die Gesellschaft muss daher keine Angst haben.
> ...



Ich muss mal schauen. Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich vielleicht wieder etwas selber machen. Er hat jetzt auch eine zweite Rahmenlehre.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Stütze ist schon mal 2,5cm rausgekommen nach dem Bild.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
herrliches Wetter....so fängt der Tag gut an.
Danke für die Glückwünsche....ich bin leider noch ein bisschen auf Arbeit


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2014)

Der Rahmen sieht ja doch schön dunkel aus. Gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Etwas Rot müsste allerdings vorne noch ran.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> insgesamt bin ich deshalb ziemlich geknickt. Dachte das wäre mal eine dauerhaftere Lösung zu der man auch eine emotionale Bindung hat.


Wenn Du mal Geheimagent werden willst sind feste Beziehungen nicht förderlich.....gewöhn Dich nicht erst an sowas 
Aber auf den Neuen bin ich schon gespannt


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2014)

Naja ich will halt einen Rahmen mal länger fahren. Ein Jahr wäre schon mal ein Anfang.

Auf den neuen bin ich auch gespannt. Wahrscheinlich wird diesmal pulverbeschichtet. Die Farbe ist noch nicht sicher. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Alles gute!

Ich wurde ihn auch reparieren! Du hat  ja nicht nur aus Vergnügen selber geschweißt.

Gerade die fasttrak aufs epic geworfen... Hammer! Drauf, 2x mit der Standpumpe, plop plop, fertig!
Die Gummimischung fühlt sich sehr grippy an, wie maxxis (die produzierten die auch). Bin gespannt! Ich glaub ich kauf nix anders mehr

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hefra (8. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ah okay.
> 
> So meine Teileliste lügt auch nicht -> 8642g
> Hängewaage springt zwischen 8600g und 8700g


Warum ist das so leicht? Mein Speci hat auch nicht viele schwerere Teile und wiegt knappe 400g mehr!

Kommst du gleich mit dem Teil nach Hüsten, bisschen im Dreck spielen?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

hefra schrieb:


> Warum ist das so leicht? Mein Speci hat auch nicht viele schwerere Teile und wiegt knappe 400g mehr!
> 
> Kommst du gleich mit dem Teil nach Hüsten, bisschen im Dreck spielen?



Hab gerade noch den Crest LRS drauf gemacht - läuft und bin dabei.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Ich frag mich sich oft... Ich glaub es euch ja,... Aber warum hat mein epic 10,7kg... ich hab doch eigentlich keine echten Brocken verbaut... Egal! Es geht gut vorwärts! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sich oft... Ich glaub es euch ja,... Aber warum hat mein epic 10,7kg... ich hab doch eigentlich keine echten Brocken verbaut... Egal! Es geht gut vorwärts!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Da  (es kommt allerdings noch irgendwann das 40T für die Kassette)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Klein Vieh! 
Xtr Pedale, Thomson, 11-42 Kassette, Rahmen natürlich...

Egal! Ich habe ja mal rum gerechnet... 2kg nicht rotierende Masse kostet mich 2,8% mehr Leistung um  genauso schnell zu beschleunigen oder den Berg hoch fahren (ist physikalisch ja das selbe).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Wo du die Leistung bringen musst ist letztlich egal. Die Masse des Gesamtsystems geht da bei beiden nur mit einfacher Potenz ein


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Richtig, nur rotierende Masse tut doppelt weh

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Jein. Massenträgheitsmoment geht auch nur in einfacher Potenz ein. Aber das ist natürlich von der Geometrie des Bauteils abhängig. Dummerweise haben Laufräder außen auch noch die größte Masse


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Aber Laufräder müssen gedreht UND hoch gehoben werden

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Das ist natürlich richtig, wir fahren schließlich nicht um die Berge rum, sondern rauf


----------



## xmaxle (8. Februar 2014)

Langweilig und im Bereich wo Hopfen und Malz eh verloren ist


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, ich hab mit der Karre noch kein Rennen gewonnen 
Bedauerlich sind nur die 250g Mehrgewicht der Gabel im Vergleich zur 26er Magura Durin SL.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Langweilig und im Bereich wo Hopfen und Malz eh verloren ist



Sagst du. Wie schnell der bock nachher auf der Strecke ist, ist für mich alles was zählt. Die Waage taucht in keiner Ergebnisliste auf;-)

@Marcel: Tja, bei mir wurde der Umstieg auf 29' an der Gabel nicht schwerer 
Aber schlecht ist die Reba net.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Yeah, ein Teil des XCO NRW Cups gehören nun auch zum Deutschland Cup. Whatever das auch zu heißen hat. Gibts das mehr Punkte in der BDR Rangliste? Gut in Haltern bin 24h im Kreis fahren und fahre nur Betzdorf und Pracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Ich überlege im März in Buchs zu starten (Masters)... Geile Strecke!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Buchs? BuLi?


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2014)

Morgen!

Sooo hab gestern abend noch eben die Dirty flea eingespeicht. Zentrieren muss ich noch, aber dann kann das fuji schomma auf eigene Füße gestellt werden

Heute nammitach gehts dann auffe Rolle und dabei wird natürlich mal geschaut was bei den olypischen speilen so los is. Um 14:55 is nemmich quali ski freestyle der damen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Buchs? BuLi?


BMC cup

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (8. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir wurde der Umstieg auf 29' an der Gabel nicht schwerer


Nenne mich kleinkariert: 13g für die 3 Reduziererclips. Dazu noch ein Weinkorken für eine progressivere Luftkammer


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2014)

OK, du hast den längeren Fuß vergessen. Ich habe jetzt ja eine 140mm und keine 110mm mehr, aber dafür den opi und nicht mehr nur den SL Fuß
Außerdem kein Korken, sondern Soloair und den schlimmen xloc... wo ich noch immer einen rechten Hebel suche!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (8. Februar 2014)

War da nicht letztens ein rechter Xloc-Hebel auf Ebay für die Lefty ? 
@ Marcel: Wenn du das liest, hätte ich schon wieder ein falsches Nadellagerrebuildkit gekauft  Brauchst du eins ? ^^


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2014)

Grad gefunden...sowas brauch ich auch

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aYbP5rx_460sa.gif


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> War da nicht letztens ein rechter Xloc-Hebel auf Ebay für die Lefty ?
> @ Marcel: Wenn du das liest, hätte ich schon wieder ein falsches Nadellagerrebuildkit gekauft  Brauchst du eins ? ^^



Lagerrebuild kann man bei CB immer brauchen 

Hat ganz gut getan heute aufm Bock. Sind dann schon fast 3h geworden, inklusive 40min "all-out" Vereinscrossmeisterschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2014)

Schaut geil aus!

Du sag a mol wo bekommstn das 42 blättle her?


War grad eben auffer rolle... Irgendwie ging heut gar nix. Gestern war top, heute war ich iwe müde, der puls war iwo unten am rumdümpeln usw. Hat man schomma solche tage...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Extra mal die passende Flasche montiert 

Keiner sagte was von 42er  
Im März gibts das 40er von AbsoluteBlack. Das kommt dann auch den XC LRS. 
Der Rest wird gedrückt.

Heute in der Vereinsmeisterschaft hatte ich überraschend viele Reserven und das obwohl ich mich noch nicht wieder ans Rad gewöhnt hatte.


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Extra mal die passende Flasche montiert



Hast du das passende Flaschenmontiertool dazu Marcel?
Ist schön geworden, nur das Rot an dem Schaltwerk sieht billig aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2014)

Hab die direkt im Halter montiert. Flaschen tauschen ist zu kompliziert 

Ist eben ein Plasteschaltwerk, war zu erwarten.


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2014)

Eben unter "Sonstige" gefunden! 

http://www.ksta.de/siegburg/europap...che-nach-geklautem-rad,15189202,26107010.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht ja doch schön dunkel aus. Gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Etwas Rot müsste allerdings vorne noch ran.





Metrum schrieb:


> Eben unter "Sonstige" gefunden!
> 
> http://www.ksta.de/siegburg/europap...che-nach-geklautem-rad,15189202,26107010.html


Das ist mir jetzt zu viel...muss ich morgen lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2014)

Moisen! Jetzt erstmal aufs Bike


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2014)

Auch Moisen, Marcel und Rest! 

Jens, wenn du wieder nüchtern bist kannst du es ja noch lesen - ist lustig!!!


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2014)

Mooooooooooooooooooooin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die Sonne scheint ....ab auf`s Rad, Frauchen ein bisschen quälen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2014)

Morgen! Gestern  Leistungsdiagnostik... Heute krank... Scheisse!
Aber den test auf dem eigenen Rad fahren können ist Klasse! Ergebnisse bekomme ich Montag. Aber 80 Watt Start und aller 4 Minuten 40 Watt mehr... So eine Einteilung hatte ich noch nie...

Ich finde den Easton gut!









Und ja, der Knopf ist blau! Aber vllt bringe ich mal eine Ladung Teile zum Elixierer...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2014)

Moin gestern noch die lizard Skins griffe montiert bei mir und Freundin...

Fahren sich super...und die breiten genau richtig für meine Hände...


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2014)

Hab die jetzt auch letztens mal angeschafft. Finde das prinzip von der Montage her auch richtig geil!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2014)

Testet die mal, dann schaute ich die mir auch man an

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2014)

Kenne schon jemanden, der die geahren ist. Bis jetzt hab ich nur gutes gehört! Aber werde natürlich selbst nomma testen...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2014)

Zaboo mit roten Akzenten kommt geil!

Wurde dann heute doch etwas länger. CTF mit Anfahrt und zurück dann doch 90km in 4:34h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Finde das prinzip von der Montage her auch richtig geil!



Erzähl mal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2014)

ja, mir gefaellt es auch. Darum hab ich jetzt auch beim Epic.

Voll geil! Die tote Notebook Grafikkarte gerade mit 25 Min bei 140Grad im Backofen gesund gebacken!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2014)

Hab ich bei einer 8800GTS auch schon mal gemacht


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2014)

wer schonmal in ner SMD Produktion gejobbt hat sollte eigentlich gleich drauf kommen


----------



## Junior97 (9. Februar 2014)

Also CTF War so lala heute  nach der ersten Straßen abfahrt unmotiviert weil so ein Dreckiger Harry erstmal an allen unverschämt schnell vorbei geschossen ist


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Also CTF War so lala heute  nach der ersten Straßen abfahrt unmotiviert weil so ein Dreckiger Harry erstmal an allen unverschämt schnell vorbei geschossen ist



Weichei 
Waren auf meiner Heimreise dann doch viele abseits der Strecke unterwegs, die zurück nach Günne gekrebst sind. 
Einige waren auch froh jemanden mit Ortskenntnis zu treffen.


----------



## Junior97 (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte auch 70km aufem Tacho


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Februar 2014)

Bist also dann doch die große Runde gefahren?


----------



## Junior97 (9. Februar 2014)

Nicht das ich wüsste  Ich denke mal eher verfahren und wieder auf den WEg gekommen  
ICh mache mich dann mal auf die Suche nach 29er Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2014)

Die zweite ausführt mit den neuen reifen und den neuen griffen... habe die dickeren genommen. Für mich perfekt...

Muss leider zugeben, dass der RoRo bis jetzt richtig geil ist. Bekomme ihn auch real günstig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2014)

Kann jeder sagen was er will, aber mehr Profil wie´n RoRon brauche ich nicht. Ich fand den schon immer gxxl!! 

Das ist mein Winterreifen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2014)

Achja, ich hab´s wieder getan....


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2014)

Das heißt jetzt Moisen - Philipp


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Achja, ich hab´s wieder getan....



Onaniert?!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2014)

Schon gehört welcher singlespeeder wird's denn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Onaniert?!



Psssssssssssssssssssst!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schon gehört welcher singlespeeder wird's denn




Gehört oder gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2014)

Der RoRo ist auch eine echt gute Dreckschleuder;-)

Mal wieder Sushi gemacht:





Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (9. Februar 2014)

Lecker Sascha!!!! 

Werde mein Freundin morgen auch nach dem Kabarett zum Sushi einladen und dann wieder hemmungslos aufs Band greifen und Schälchen auftürmen. Wir lieben das Zeugs auch!


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Erzähl mal.


Du machst erst so ein doppelseitiges klebeband auf den Lenker. Dann sprüchst du in die griffe glasreiniger und schiebst sie über das klebeband(das geht ganz leicht). Dann lässt du den schizzel trocknen und fest sind sie


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2014)

Kriegt man die auch wieder ab?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2014)

Denke nicht so gut... leider..


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2014)

Dann werde ich sie wohl nicht ausprobieren. Danke für die Info.
Bin gerade am Überlegen, was es als nächstes für den Stahlhobel gibt: LRS, Bremse, Vorbau und Steuersatz... Hmmm...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2014)

...haufenweise Wolken aber kein Regen 



...ein kleines Video ist unterwegs
...ist fertig 


Der schicke Titanhobel hat ja ordentlich Federweg ...fette Griffe und Luft in den Reifen


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer schonmal in ner SMD Produktion gejobbt hat sollte eigentlich gleich drauf kommen




War doch mit den 8000ern von Nvidia Standard.


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2014)

moin ihr Schlafmützen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2014)

das sagt einer der erst gerade aufgestanden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2014)

nee. 
Ich bin schon ne Weile wach, weil wir unser eines Kaninchen zur Zeit zwangsernähren müssen. Und da meine Freundin schon seit einiger Zeit los ist und sich das zu zweit besser macht, war es leider nix mitm Ausschlafen.


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2014)

Mooooin

Wir haben heute ein Geburtstagskind Alles gut Veikko


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

Alles Gute Veikko!!! auf das es elanvoll weitergeht 

LiebesTagesform:90%
Negative Erlebnisse hinterlassen ihre Spuren, aber mit der Zeit vergisst man. Wassermänner sollte langsam wieder aus der Versenkung kommen und wieder die schönen Dinge des Lebens entdecken. heute ist ein idealer Tag um sich mal wieder unter das Volk zu mischen und seinen Charme spielen zu lassen. Wer nicht wagt, der auch nicht gewinnt.

GesundheitTagesform:80%
Wassermänner sind in einer sehr guten Verfassung. Das wollen Sie ausnutzen und sich bewegen und Sport treiben. Allerdings sollten Sie heute darauf achten, dass Sie damit nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2014)

Alles Gute Veikko!


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2014)

Von mir auch alles Gute.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2014)

Schönen Tag dir Veikko...


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2014)

*Oh, wie freundlich von euch allen - vielen Dank dafür!!!!*
Zumindest scheint ja schon mal die Sonne aber ich weiß gar nicht ob ich heute paar Minuten zum biken abzwacken kann da ich am Nachmittag noch die großen Jungs abholen muss, weil der eine kein Auto mehr hat und der andere keinen Führerschein mehr.


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2014)

Kann dann nicht der ohne Auto den ohne Führerschein fahren?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2014)

Setzt vorraus, dass der ohne Führerschein ein Auto hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann dann nicht der ohne Auto den ohne Führerschein fahren?



Nö, die wohnen zu weit entfernt - da habe ich sie schneller geholt!

Marcel, das Video kenne ich!!! 
Meiner hat gekifft!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2014)

Moin,

Veikko auch von mir alles gute zum Purzeltag

so neues zweitbike






kann man mit dem XT-Shifter rechts, zwei Gänge auf einmal runterschalten???????


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2014)

schön maik und mal wieder nix erzählt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2014)

Schick! aber du hast die Berge weg ge-photoshoped


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2014)

mit xt glaub ned oder...???


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2014)

ja die Suche ich auch immer,  muß mal ein paar Bilder von der Küste machen...und die Brain-Gabel macht sich gut...

sind ja wieder alles alte Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2014)

das mit den xt Schalthebeln wäre sehr wissenswert  danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2014)

Bei XT kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber kugg mal hier


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2014)

bei den 780ern geht das. Bei den 770ern muss man das Gehäuse ein wenig bearbeiten. Das ist mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher zum Öffnen und einem Cutter zum Bearbeiten in 10 Minuten gemacht. Der hat dann auch das definierte Schalten der zwei einzelnen Gänge. Hatte ich am Tomac und lief super.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2014)

danke, suche ja ne 780 xt Schalthebel für I-spec


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2014)

Dann ist das kein Problem. Habe die auch verbaut und gerade nochmal geschaut. Man macht das immer so unbewusst.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2014)

danke

TT: schwarze Laufräder würden sich noch gut machen


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2014)

Nabend Jungens  Wollte mich auch mal melden
Gestern war ich a bisserl Trailsjagen. Bin meinen lieblingstrail hier drei mal abgefahren...der heißt hier bei den lokals einfach nur der Wittwenmacher Am ende standen 26.21km auffer uhr, aber 781hm

Da geht der Puls runter auch mal hoch, is halt was steil, hab euch mal den ausschnitt ausm garmin rauskopiert:


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2014)

Tote Hose hier?!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Februar 2014)

Ja...


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Nochmal Danke an alle Glückwünschlinge! 
Und Gute Nacht bzw. Moin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2014)

Halloooo.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2014)

Rise and shine!
Da ich heute bis um 1800 bei unserer interne Technologie Messe praesentieren muss, durfte ich meine Stunde Ballernschon heute morgen machen ...

Ach ja, was so ein kleines schwarzes Stueck Plastik aus macht:





Kefue nun in schwarz  und die FastTrack Sworks drauf, glaub das geht am Sonntag gut ab


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2014)

einen wunderschönen zusammen, 

wollte mich nach langer rughephase hier mal wieder einklinken


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2014)

Es lebt!


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Moin fremdes Matze und Rest!

Kommt doch wesentlich besser mit der schwarzen Kefü. Ich sags doch, am besten komplett schwarz muss ein Bike sein!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin fremdes Matze und Rest!
> 
> Kommt doch wesentlich besser mit der schwarzen Kefü. Ich sags doch, am besten komplett schwarz muss ein Bike sein!



ich geb es ja ungerne zu... aber ich habe auch schon ueberlegt, ob der rote Sattel und die roten Griffe sooo richtig sind


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Na der Sattel muss jetzt aus Prinzip dran bleiben, wegen Marco!
Ich finde den auch sehr gelungen, das passt schon.


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2014)

Moiiin
@Sascha nur schwarz is doch total langweilig a paar farbtupfer müssen schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na der Sattel muss jetzt aus Prinzip dran bleiben, wegen Marco!
> Ich finde den auch sehr gelungen, das passt schon.



Hae?? was hat Marco mit meinem Sattel? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch...

Aber gut. Finde ein paar dezente rote Punkte eigentlich auch net schlecht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
da wollte irgend ein Hirnie mit ner Ziehschraube den Zylinder an der Ladentür knacken, der hat aber nicht gemerkt das ein Ziehschutz montiert ist...Vollpfosten!

Sascha, aus Prinzip hätte ich das Rot gelassen....kannst ja die schwarze Farbe wieder abkratzen 

Und Veikko? einen schönen Abend gehabt ....schmerzen die Lachmuskeln?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2014)

@Comfortbiker Farbe abkratzen? Die Kefue war weis... und ich hab eine neue Wearplate in schwarz montiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2014)

Ach stimmt ja ....die war weiß, da gefällt mir schwarz besser


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Hatte Marco nicht letztens geschrieben dass der rote Sattel nicht passt?
Ich finde es jetzt so perfekt, weil das weiß da unten weg ist, was schon immer bissel ins Auge fiel.


----------



## InoX (11. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällt die schwarze Kefü auch besser. Komplett in schwarz könnte es wirklich sehr gut aussehen obwohl ich ja sonst auch auf etwas Farbe stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Ja Jens, war lustig gestern und die haben halt unten noch ne gemütliche Kneipe mit drin wo man dann auch mit den Darstellern zusammen sitzt.
Kenne ja einen der gestern da mit gespielt hat und habe dann noch zwei Bitter Lemon runtergstürzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2014)

Über was sind sie denn hergezogen?...das da Bitter Lemon reicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2014)

Interessante Diskussion.....nur 4 Seiten


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Über was sind sie denn hergezogen?...das da Bitter Lemon reicht



Ich trinke doch keinen Alkohol, Jens! Darf es auch nicht wegen den Medis. 
http://www.academixer.com/spielplan.html?event_id=1


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß doch...deswegen hatte ich auch so ein dreckiges Grinsen dahinter geklickt. ....Du Armer musst das ganze Elend (die Realität in einer anderen Sichtweise) nüchtern ertragen. ...das können die A-mixer gut


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit


----------



## cpprelude (11. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Veikko und Jens 3 (du hattest doch auch vor kurzem?!)!


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2014)

Na dann von mir auch noch alles gute ...prost...


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2014)

Danke euch zwei seltenen Gästen! Adresse wegen der Geschenke über PM!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank allen Gratulanten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2014)

moin jungs


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2014)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2014)

DACH!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Eben auf dem Weg zur Arbeit meinte eine Dame gehobenen Alters, mich vollmaulen zu müssen, weil ich mich auf den Platz in der Bahn gesetzt habe, den sie offenbar für sich auserkoren hatte. Genau neben mir war übrigens noch ein Platz frei... Kurz darauf ko*z*e (ohne das O und das Z wäre es etwas vage gewesen ) sie in den Gang. Instant Karma, kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
noch mal Glück gehabt.....das Zeug hätte auch auf deinem Schoß landen können


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2014)

Richtig. Und zwar dann, wenn ich sie innen und nicht am Gang hätte sitzen lassen. Von daher: alles richtig gemacht!
Aber es ist ja immer so - wenn es einen freien Sitz zu ergattern gibt, können scheinbar gebrechliche Rentner zur Höchstform auflaufen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2014)

http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/9051-kampf-um-sitzplaetze-in-der-u-bahn/

Die Jugend hat sich gefälligst draußen an die Griffe zu hängen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2014)

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt erstmal für 3h aufm Rad  Bestes Wetter mit Sonne!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2014)

ich komm heute zu gar nix... work work :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2014)

3std. auf bike wäre ich jetzt auch gerne ...................

sieht bei mir nicht anders aus @nopain


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2014)

Waren nicht ganz 3h. War irgendwie zu schnell für die geplante Strecke


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2014)

Biken wäre ich auch gerade gerne gewesen. Hatte grad ne Mündliche Prüfung in "ältere deutsche Literatur". War aber ganz ok und es hat immerhin für ne 2,7 gereicht. War aber etwas verwirrt. Die Professorin, die geprüft hat war alleine im raum und es war kein "zeuge" dabei, ob das so rechtens is?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2014)

Keine Angst Philipp, Du warst Hauptdarsteller in dem Kinostreifen "Philipp und die Deutschprofessorin"....der Steifen läuft demnächst im Campus-TV


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2014)

BTW: Manchmal denke ich echt mein ganzes leben is ne einzige Episode: Versteckte Kamera


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2014)

moin,

war heute Richtung Polen/Karsibor zur Glühwein-Bratwurst-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2014)

Da wir alle nur Nachts fahren können..... habe mal überschlagen, Philipp-Sascha-Maik-Jens-Nightride-------jeder 4Stunden-----und Veikko hat seine geliebten 15% wieder .....ich fahre nachher ne Runde 



korrigiere....Maik war schon unterwegs , aber er könnte sich heute Abend wieder nüchtern fahren


----------



## unocz (12. Februar 2014)

glühwein bratwurst klingt gut !


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2014)

Da wart Ihr ja bestens ausgerüstet ....so einen Windschutz für den Kocher brauche ich auch noch.
Maik, Du hast wohl auch so eine Matte im Gesicht? 

Der Kahn liegt ziemlich schief im Wasser


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Biken wäre ich auch gerade gerne gewesen. Hatte grad ne Mündliche Prüfung in "ältere deutsche Literatur". War aber ganz ok und es hat immerhin für ne 2,7 gereicht. War aber etwas verwirrt. Die Professorin, die geprüft hat war alleine im raum und es war kein "zeuge" dabei, ob das so rechtens is?!



Die muss ja schlimm aussehen wenn du mit ihr alleine warst und anschließend doch nur eine 2,7 hast... Hast du es etwa ehrlich probiert???


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2014)

Sehr gute Aktion Maik! 

Wollte euch meinen Straßencrosser nicht vorenthalten, mit dem ich schon die letzten Wochen unterwegs bin. Gab ja doch keinen Winter, also reichen Straßenpellen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. Februar 2014)

jap, so ein Crosser kommt immer wieder gut  läßt sich ja auch gut nutzen


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2014)

Namd!

Der Crosser kommt gut Marcel, und wenn man nicht drauf schaut stört der blöde Vortrieb Schriftzug gar net so! 
Maik, dann trag aber auch mal fett WP Punkte ein!!!!
Bin angeschnupft, das nervt - besonders wenn die Sonne scheint und man sich sagt "heute ruhst du dich lieber mal aus."


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Die muss ja schlimm aussehen wenn du mit ihr alleine warst und anschließend doch nur eine 2,7 hast... Hast du es etwa ehrlich probiert???


Ja habs ehrlich probiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2014)

Sehr hübsch! Für meinen crosser kommt ein 2. Lrs mit son+ archetype Felgen und RR reifen her wahrscheinlich xt center lock naben und 32x 3 gekreuzte revos ... als schwarz

Heute keine Punkte für mich... Nur Arbeit
Aber morgen gemeine Intervalle um die Beine für Sonntag ab zu stauben... Endlich wieder trennen fahren!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber morgen gemeine Intervalle um die Beine für Sonntag ab zu stauben...* Endlich wieder trennen fahren!!!*
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ist das ein Trennen Sascha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte natürlich ein rennen! Scheiss swipe!
Aber wir wollen dann auch mal die spreu vom Weizen trennen... Passt also auch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2014)

Hi hi schaut mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/12/cannondale-spyshot-jerome-clementz-auf-650b-unterwegs/
Das war schon im Oktober (oder war es September?) mit mir auf Tour da war der Rahmen aber langweilig weiß 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Moinsen. 
Sascha fährt Trennen. Mülltrennen? Rechte von linken Gabelhälften trennen? 

Wir haben im Verein ja alle paar Wochen unsere interne Crossserie. 40 Minuten vollgas sind vom Trainingseffekt dann nicht zu verachten.

Was/wo willst du denn fahren? Ich möchte ja im Rothaus/Bulls-Cup starten, allerdings sind da schon wieder das komplette GT-Yellowwings-Team und andere bekannte am Start. Büschi hier aus dem Forum zum Beispiel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

Neee der Buschi ist bei mir beim Ice(eher Schlamm)-Rider.
Bin mal gespannt, was das am sonntag wird... was fuer Farben bei mir aus der Nase kommen... SEHR spannend


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Rothaus-Cup ist auch erst im März. Da habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit. Liegt bei euch denn Schnee?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

So ueber 800m liegt was ja... Rothaus hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt. Sind halt immer 2-3h Fahrt ein weg. Aber es gibt wenigstens eine echte Masters Wertung


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Dieses Jahr erstes Mal Herren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

Hihi... Kinders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2014)

moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich musste mir nach 2 Stunden bei -3°C die neuen Zehenwärmer an die Socken kleben...perfekt, keine kalten Füße 
Sind dann 5 Stunden geworden ....Weimar und zurück


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Februar 2014)

moin,

erstmal schön Olympia schauen


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Moooin!

Bei Olympia schaue ich auch heute ma rein


----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Jens, da hättest du ja mal bei mir im Garten nach dem rechten schauen können, wenn du bis Weimar fährst - Du Irrer! 
Hänge immer noch verrotzt hier rum und draußen scheint die Sonne. Ich glaube ich rolle dann trotzdem ne leichte Runde, frische Luft ist ja auch gesund. Am Samstag sollen es ja bis zu 14°C werden, da kann man ja schon fast anbaden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2014)

So weit wollte ich auch nicht fahren, aber als dann die Füße die "Fußbodenheizung" hatten und die Beine auch gut mitmachten bin ich eben durchgerollt. ....so gegen 23.00 hat mich dann meine Frau vermisst und mit SMS und Anruf genervt, weil sie dachte ich liege irgendwo im Unterholz ....um die Zeit schläft sie eigentlich immer fest.

Eine lockere Runde solltest Du machen...frische Luft tut gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Kurze Lernpause von Mechnik. Mir kam da gerade eine Idee: Kann man am Crosser Vorne UND Hinten 140mm Scheiben verbauen?
Bin gerade in Dortmund und hab das Rad nicht hier, habe mittlerweile aber genug Laufradsätze um nicht umspaxen zu müssen. Kompatibilität mit MTB also nicht mehr erforderlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

Geht bei einigen... werde ich sicher net machen. Ich baller mit dem ab und zu 1000hm am Stueck runter


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Du Schänder!
Passende IS2000 auf PM Adapter gibts für solche Späße nicht oder?
Mir kamen die Scheiben (optisch) bei der WM nämlich kleiner als 160mm vor. Muss ich also auch haben, macht wahrscheinlich schneller


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2014)

...wer bremst verliert


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

So ein Scheiss,... Heute training abbrechen müssen, weil die hintere crest am zaboo im Eimer ist.
Beim reifen wechseln letztens schon gesehen, das die nen Wahnsinns hit mit resultierender delle kassiert hat.
Heute dann bewundert, das es so wabbelt -> voll die acht drin. Daheim noch kurz versucht sie zu zentrieren, aber war nix mehr drin... Hat also ziemlich genau 2jahre gehalten.
Aber das war auch das Hinterrad mit dem ich als "lustig fahren" gegangen bin
Jetzt muss halt eine neue crest und 32speichen her,... Dann haben aber alle 3bike lrs hinten neue Felgen

Bin nur am nachdenken,... Ne arch wiegt halt 100gmehr, ist 10€ billiger und hält mehr aus. Erd ist nur 1mm anderer, sollte also die Speichen weiter fahren können. Am hardtail wäre das bei meinem Fahrstil ne Überlegung...aber 100g mehr,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Ich werf mal die WTB I19 oder I21 in die runde. Liessen sich auch gut einspeichen, hab ja die I25 im einsatz


Hab auch gestern nen Satz bremsbeläge aufm ragley geschrotet. Auf meinem Homtrail gewundert, warums so rattert und ne brems. Unten angekommen hab ich gemerkt, dass ich schon die halbe trägerplatte weggebremst hatte und sich das Alu von der trägerplatte schön auf der scheibe verteilt hatte

Eingespeicht habsch auch noch. Bor 366 29" auf dirty flea. Ausversehen komplett sapim Race und ne race/dlight. Ich speich das jez aber net mehr um^^Is auch egal wird die kiste halt steifer, is bei mir puttmacher auch glaub ich net schlecht. Bin immerhin bei 888gr fürs hr rausgekommen. Das geht schon klar find ich


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

Ich mag ztr Felgen, weil sie so gut tubeless gehen... Im Bike Markt ist eine drin für 60€. Naja am Trainings lrs ist die arch vielleicht keine die Idee,... Und die 100g jucken mich da net so... Hab ja noch 2 14xxg renn Sätze...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

WTB gehen auch gut tubeless und kosten nur 54€


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2014)

Hi MädelZ!

Habe eben einen Carbonrahmen geschickt bekommen. Endlich, nachdem 1 1/2 Wochen das Geld erhalten wurde. Und dann so.....

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1566438?in=set


Ist nicht für mich, aber trotzdem.
Wie soll man da bewerten??


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...

Ist der rahmen denn ok? was issesdennfür einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2014)

wo gibts die fuer 50eu???


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Hier

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/felgen/mtb-felgen?f=4294967094,4294957821


----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2014)

Krasses paket


----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2014)

Hat den auch ein Hesse verpackt Marco?!
Aber ist gerade bei Carbon nicht soooo schlimm! 
Würde negativ bewerten es sei denn der Weg ist nicht zu weit um ihm paar einzuschenken, da wäre man so quitt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich muss gestehen  -  Jup, auch ein Hesse!
Und gar nicht so weit weg...

Ist ein junger Studi, aber unsere ETWR-Studis sind ja auch nicht so!
Gelle, Jungs?! 
Daher kann und will ich es eigentlich nicht verstehen...

Ist ein 2Fast Rahmen ( 26" China Hardtail umgelabelt von so 'ner Klitschenfirma. Google mal nach Bilder).

Ist für meinen Kumpel, der mein BeOne Hardtail zerbrochen hat...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2014)

Servus Matze!!!! 

Back to the roots?


----------



## Metrum (13. Februar 2014)

Und schon hat der erste Studi, bei Marco, auf " gefällt mir" geklickt!!!
Gerade derjenige der eh alles kaputt macht!!!


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Ich mach nur meine Sachen Putt


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Und guckst zu wie andere ihre Sachen kaputt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal, kennt jemand von euch Pillar Spokes? Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Hab sie mir schonmal angeschaut, aber die Speichenmaße machen mich schon etwas stutzig, deswegen hab ich die auch noch net probert.
Bei der standartmäßigen 2mm-1,8mm speiche verbauen die 1,8mm nippel....voll doof und wenn man 1,8er mittelteil und 2mm nippel haben will, dann hat man nen doofen 2,2mm speichekopf, der nat durch alle Naben passt...


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2014)

Sorry wegen doppelpost....grad zufällig gefunden:


----------



## baloo (14. Februar 2014)

Na ja, war ja zu erwarten dass Shimano irgendwann nachzieht!
Weisst du wann die Teile kommen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2014)

Kein schönes Kettenblatt! Wenn Shimano nachzieht, ist 11-fach dann ja hoffentlich nicht mehr so exorbitant teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2014)

Die Kurbel ist uninteressant... Kassetten will ich sehen!


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Finde das KB auch nicht schön. Am Rand schauts aus wie ne Wurstdose und der Stern wie ne Tuningradkappe aus der Autoabteilung im Baumarkt. 

P.S. Im Osten geht die Sonne auf!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2014)

@Metrum: Passend! Hab ich heute geschossen:


----------



## Metrum (14. Februar 2014)

Cool! 
Das Foto kannst du den Zeugen Jehovas als Titelbild fürn Wachtturm verkaufen!!! 
Ich schick die Sonne dann weiter nach Westen, wenn ich wieder rein bin.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!

Was für ein hässlicher Klumpen Metall.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2014)

Eben! Darum will ich ja die Kassette sehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Veikko nimm die Badehose mit.... anbaden 

Schönes Foto


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2014)

Wir kommen alle zu Sascha. Da ist schön 
Auch wenn die das mit ihrer 2-Meter-Regel noch nicht im Griff haben...


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2014)

Da muuste nur von Sascha aus den katzensprung nach frankreich, da schmeissen dann Familienväter ihre Brut ins gebüsch, damit du angasen kannst und feuern dich dabei noch an


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> [...] und der Stern wie ne Tuningradkappe aus der Autoabteilung im Baumarkt.



Das war auch meine erste Assoziation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Na ja, war ja zu erwarten dass Shimano irgendwann nachzieht!
> Weisst du wann die Teile kommen?


Wann keine ahnung. Sieht aus ie ein Spyshot von irgendeinem Katalog für Hersteller und so. Die wissen ja schon viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel früher als wir von sowas...müssen die auch^^

Toll finde ich die kurbel jetzt nicht, viel spannender wird die von shimano verwendete Freilaufnorm....Hoffentlich benutzen die auch den xx1 freilauf, sonst wird das allles krümelig, aber ich befürchte sehr, dass die wat anderes baun


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2014)

Ich schraube dann weiterhin XT-Kassetten auf meine Freiläufe


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2014)

"wir kommen alle zu Sascha"
Und vorneweg fährt einer mit ner Rüstung, wegen dem Stacheldraht .....jetzt nimmt das auch im Harz-Gosslarer Ecke wieder zu


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2014)

Hope bringt a auch nen einzelnen ring für die Kassette, um 42-11 (10fach) zu fahren...bin dadrauf mal gespannt, da könnte ich schwach werden...
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Hope-New-Rims-Stems-and-More-Core-Bike-2014.html


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2014)

Achso, den ein oder anderen "Beta"-Katalog hatte ich seinerzeit im Radladen auch in der Hand.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2014)

ach ja... gestern kurze hose


----------



## baloo (14. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ja... gestern kurze hose


Bei uns hat er für morgen 18°C gemeldet


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2014)

Was war das gerade ein Spektakel im Park. Ich dachte mir, so als Start in den Lerntag gehe ich bei diesem Wetter ein paar Runden Laufen.
Pünktlich um 11 Uhr gesellten sich zu den Grüppchen von Hobby-Alkoholikern, die schon ihr drittes Bier intus hatten, auch noch mehrere Horden mittsechziger Stockenten.
Nun gibt es bei uns im Park eine Laufrunde über einen Kilometer und schmalem Trampelpfad, der gerne auch von Hundehaltern oder Eltern mit Kinderwagen genutzt wird. Soweit ist das auch kein Problem, wenn man nicht als Großgruppe mit Nordicwalkingstöcken in 2er und 3er Reihen nebeneinander durch den Park mäandern müsste. Jeglicher Gegenverkehr - ja auch Kinderwagen - werden in den Grünstreifen gedrängt.
Bleibt einem nur der aspahltierte Rundweg, auf dem man sich von netten verrauchchten und alkoholisierten Mitbürgern anfeuern lassen darf.

Nach 20 Minuten war der Spuk aber auch schon vorbei, nur eine ältere Dame kam mir noch mehrmals entgegen. Aufgeknüpfte Strickjacke und ein Tanktop darunter - feuerrot und mit großen weißen Lettern: "SURVIVOR".


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2014)

Der Hammer Kenne sowas auch^^. Die Stockenten sind echt die schlimmsten. Bei mir wars eben eher ruhig. War grad ne Stunde am Slingtrainier im Fitnessstudio...war entsprechend leer. Aufm Rückweg war ich dann noch in der Videothek (am Busbahnhof gegenüber hatten die Alkis aber auch schon gut getanke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2014)

Marcel...Du musst ab und zu mal einen Samurai-Film kuggen....die gehen da durch solche Menschenmassen wie das Messer durch die Butter


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2014)

Moiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## pirat00 (15. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eben! Darum will ich ja die Kassette sehen



Hier gibt es die zu sehen:
http://eliflap.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/1656194_10151928939843059_1730873855_n.jpg?w=611

Viel interessanter ist aber das hier:
http://eliflap.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/xtr-wifi.jpg?w=580


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2014)

Morschen Männer!

Hier ist es bissel trübe aber da ich eh noch Druck in der Birne habe wäre es mir lieber es regnet, damit ich nicht in Versuchung gerate.
Wobei es mir gestern nicht geschadet hat und wir ja momentan mal wieder in den 50ern sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die zu sehen:
> http://eliflap.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/1656194_10151928939843059_1730873855_n.jpg?w=611
> 
> Viel interessanter ist aber das hier:
> http://eliflap.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/xtr-wifi.jpg?w=580



Hab ich mich verzählt, oder ist das eine 11x 11-42er Kassette?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pirat00 (15. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hab ich mich verzählt, oder ist das eine 11x 11-42er Kassette?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Hatte ich auch so gezählt... nun wäre ein gemeinsamer Nabenstandard für die Kassette noch ein Traum....


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

Also für mich sieht der abschlussring nach standard aus. Der xc Freilauf ist ja nur für 10zähne nötig.
Mir sieht das so aus, das sie die 11 Fach Rennrad freiläufe mit dem 11 Fach MTB wieder zusammen führen. Und da kann man soweit ich weiß einfach einen 10x Freilauf ein paar mm weg feilen und ist bei 11x

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Jetzt erstmal Klausur... Puh!


----------



## zweikreise (15. Februar 2014)

.Hier stand mist


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal Klausur... Puh!


Du tust mir immer leid mit deinen Klausuren an Samstagen

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2014)

mahlzeit,
regenregen und nochmal regen, ich hoffe morgen bleibts trocken


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2014)

Regen???ß bei uns sonne und 14grad...lets Bike... bis später...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

jaja  das Wetter heute ist mir egal.Vorbelastung mache ich jetzt halt auf der Rolle.
Morgen soll es trocken sein -> alles gut 

@taunusteufel78 der Sinn von Schnellspanner Sattelklemmen hat sich mir noch immer nicht erschlossen,... und ich mache den Kack ja nun schon ne ganze Weile...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jaja  das Wetter heute ist mir egal.Vorbelastung mache ich jetzt halt auf der Rolle.
> Morgen soll es trocken sein -> alles gut
> 
> @taunusteufel78 der Sinn von Schnellspanner Sattelklemmen hat sich mir noch immer nicht erschlossen,... und ich mache den Kack ja nun schon ne ganze Weile...




Du sprichst mein Bild an?
Ich HASSE Sattelschnellspanner!!!!  -  Aber das ist für's neue SSP und da senke ich die Stütze ab. Das muss herhalten zum Tricks  und Technik üben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

warum willst du da den Sattel runter machen? Es soll bei anderen Raedern ja dann auch klappen und da bleibt der Sattle ja auch oben...


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Matze!!!!
> 
> Back to the roots?



hehe servus marco, ja so ungefähr ..........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe servus marco, ja so ungefähr ..........



Alles gut bei dir/euch?
Oder selbst erteiltes Forenverbot ausgebadet?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum willst du da den Sattel runter machen? Es soll bei anderen Raedern ja dann auch klappen und da bleibt der Sattle ja auch oben...


Du alter, kleiner Puffmusiker... (Vorname von meinem Lehrling...   )

Stinkstiefel! 

Sollte mal eher in die Richtung gehen..
http://vimeo.com/m/11782596
Gibt aber ein schöneres Video mit Oliver und dem Mary

Gruss


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

naja... hab nur kurz reingeschaut, aber wo ich da mit Sattel oben nicht durch kaeme, wuerde mir der Sattel unten auch nix helfen...
Aber gerde fuer SO sachen finde ich voll starr eh besser. Ist einfach "praezieser"...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

Schau's mal kpl. an!
Das ist doch Oliver hier aus dem IBC.
Hat auch schönere Videos mit dem Mary...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

Ich sagte nicht, das ich das alles lockre flockig mache... aber was ich net mit Sattel oben schaffe, schaffe ich auch net mit Sattel unten.
und nein, ich schau es net komplett an, das wackelt das einem uebel wird... ka warum


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Alles gut bei dir/euch?
> Oder selbst erteiltes Forenverbot ausgebadet?



Ja alles super bei uns, hoffe bei euch auch, ja ich war was das forum anbelangt einfach aufm nullpunkt.....

Ps. Bin immer nich beleidigt das du dich beim letzten pfalzbesuch nicht gemeldest hast !!!!


----------



## Metrum (15. Februar 2014)

Ich kann das Video zwar nicht sehen (weshalb auch immer) aber erstens muss ich Sascha recht geben und zweitens bist du eh zu alt um noch was neues auszuprobieren Marco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (15. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du alter, kleiner Puffmusiker... (Vorname von meinem Lehrling...   )
> 
> Stinkstiefel!
> 
> ...


Also wenn du so Sachen fahren willst, musst du einfach nur mal mit Sascha auf den Kandel fahren.. die Abfahr runter ist dann ungefähr genauso, nur dass Sascha gefühlt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

unocz schrieb:


> Ja alles super bei uns, hoffe bei euch auch, ja ich war was das forum anbelangt einfach aufm nullpunkt.....
> 
> Ps. Bin immer nich beleidigt das du dich beim letzten pfalzbesuch nicht gemeldest hast !!!!



Sorry...  
Bin im Juni 4 Tage wieder dort.
Fahren durch den Elsass nach Frankreich....  



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, das ich das alles lockre flockig mache... *aber was ich net mit Sattel oben schaffe, schaffe ich auch net mit Sattel unten.*
> und nein, ich schau es net komplett an, das wackelt das einem uebel wird... ka warum



Das gleiche habe ich im Fatty-Thread geschrieben beim Thema absenkbare Sattelstütze.

Nochmal, Herr B.  - only for you   :  

- Ich hasse AUCH absenk. Sattelstützen
- _Dito_ Sattelklemmenschnellspanner
- _Dito _Flatpadels am XC/Touren MTB 
- fahre im Taunus seit 15 Jahren mit "Sattel oben"
- ...und die nächsten Jahre ebenso!
- fahre MTB und kein Hollandrad
- bin bergab auch nicht langsam, keine Angst
- bin kein Lefty-hater
- bin kein Lefty-Befürworter
- mag die Reba und Sid trotzdem
- fahre heute noch deinen Satz Aspen ohne Probs
- NEIN, ich baue nicht auf tubeless um!
- nutze kein Tapatalk (überlege aber...)
- habe kein Plan von IT , davon aber viel!!
- das Video oben hat nicht ganz DAS gezeigt, was ich dir zeigen wollte....  
- kann dich gut leiden! Telefonat steht noch aus!
- habe eben meine Restkohle für´s SSP im Main-Taunus-Zentrum beim WSV verballert...  





Metrum schrieb:


> Ich kann das Video zwar nicht sehen (weshalb auch immer *) aber erstens muss ich Sascha recht geben und zweitens bist du eh zu alt um noch was neues auszuprobieren Marco!




*
So´n Video hat auch seinen Stolz, Veikkolino !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Also wenn du so Sachen fahren willst, musst du einfach nur mal mit Sascha auf den Kandel fahren.. die Abfahr runter ist dann ungefähr genauso, nur dass Sascha gefühlt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist



So ist dem eben.  Wenn du´s bequem magst, musst du Taxi fahren! 

Grüßle


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Bei so Sachen verbessert Sattel unten aber schon die Beinarbeit.
Wo ich das mal richtig gemerkt habe ist im Pumptrack. Ich komme auch mit dem Crosser und Sattel oben einmal rum ohne Treten. 
Aber mit starrem MTB und Sattel unten ist der Bewegungsablauf viel flüssiger!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sorry...
> Bin im Juni 4 Tage wieder dort.
> Fahren durch den Elsass nach Frankreich....
> 
> ...



Du hast die aspen noch immer nicht runter??? Du hast zu viele Räder!

Ich glaube wir verstehen und schon gut, auch wenn wir ab und zu aneinander vorbei reden 

Telefonieren??? Ich bin Informatiker! Wir machen so etwas nur im ÄUßERSTEN Notfall! 
Schnapp eines der 10768 Bikes und komm her!;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (15. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei so Sachen verbessert Sattel unten aber schon die Beinarbeit.
> Wo ich das mal richtig gemerkt habe ist im Pumptrack. Ich komme auch mit dem Crosser und Sattel oben einmal rum ohne Treten.
> Aber mit starrem MTB und Sattel unten ist der Bewegungsablauf viel flüssiger!


Das is richtig. Geht mir auch so.
Denke man kann den Sattel "unten" einfach als Lernhilfe sehen um eine Bewegung neu zu erlernen oder zu verbessern.
Wenn man das dann beherrscht, ist der nächste Schritt den Sattel höher zu stellen oder auf normale Höhe zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Muss ja auch jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, solange ich mein Rad selbst hochtreten muss und Variostützen backe schwer sind, brauche ich das nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du hast die aspen noch immer nicht runter??? Du hast zu viele Räder!
> 
> Ich glaube wir verstehen und schon gut, auch wenn wir ab und zu aneinander vorbei reden
> 
> ...



Komme gerne darauf zurück, und ich behaupte mal, dass ich keineswegs langsam unterwegs bin, aber ich würde dich trotzdem _unter_fordern oder langweilen, mMn!?
- Hatte zwar ein starkes 2013, aber 2014 klemmt z.Zt. irgendwie.  
Habe wirklich ein paar gute Gene von zu Hause aus. Unsere ganze Family hat starke Herzen und alle gute Beine. Dazu habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Körper und meine Muskulatur ein gutes Erinnerungsvermögen haben  -  Komme mit wenig Aufwand extrem schnell extrem weit, ABER, und das ist mein Problem   -   Wenn die Stirnhöhlen zuschlagen ist´s aus. Selbst nach vielen Wochen habe ich unter Belastung, z.B. extrem bei Liegestütze, eine Birne aufsitzen...,da geht gar nix. Wie´n Todesurteil für sportliche Aktivitäten.

Trotzdem, wie oben geschrieben, ich plane einen Besuch ein!   Kannst ja für die Tour dann deine Kette zu Hause lassen oder die Bremshebel mit Kabelbinder am Lenker befestigen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

Geht klar! Müssen das nur mit Familien- und Rennplan abstimmen, aber das bekommen wir hin! Mache gerne den guide!

Ich kann auch gemütlich fahren, Benjamin und ich sind ja auch gemütlich ga1 gefahren. 
Und bergab hatten wir ja auch Spaß! Und das trotz Decks Wetter und völlig abgerockten rara's meinerseits...

Sportliche Veranlagung aus der Familie? Am ehesten der Dachschaden: sag einem Burghardt NIEMALS das er das nicht kann oder dass etwas nicht geht...
Aber man sagt mir ein Zitat: "unschön hohes grundtempo" nach... Nur spritzig war ich nie und werde ich wohl auch nie sein... 
OK, ich komm ab und zu flott den Berg runter...

Pech? Soll ich 2013 nochmal aufzählen? Da lief sportlich über haupt GAR NIX! Eine einzige dauersendung "Pleiten, Pech und Pannen"!
Aber 2014 wird gerockt! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Ich kann wenigstens stolz behaupten mir 2013 keine Knochen gebrochen zu haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

Schon da scheide ich aus

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Gerade mal noch 61min auf der freien Rolle geknüppelt. Mit der Guns 'n' Roses Musik-DVD war es sogar ganz nett


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2014)

ich brauch entweder den x12 auf Tacx Adapter oder eine freie Rolle...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Februar 2014)

Freie Rolle ist aber "hart" zum Filme nebenher gucken.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2014)

Nabend Männer,
ich hoffe die "Seuche" macht dieses Jahr einen großen Bogen um uns 
Wir waren heute ne ordentliche Runde mit dem Tandem unterwegs, aber leider keine 14°C dafür aber 2h Nieselregen und straffer Wind 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mein Bild an?
> Ich HASSE Sattelschnellspanner!!!!  -  Aber das ist für's neue SSP und da senke ich die Stütze ab. Das muss herhalten zum Tricks  und Technik üben....[/quote]



Ich spiele auch gern so ein bisschen in der Gegend ...z.Z. übe ich sauberes Umsetzen, aber mit einer fast luftlosen (fahre ich oft so) Gabel ist das nicht so einfach...besonders rechts rum---also Rechtskurven 
Sascha, ich drück die Daumen für gute Beine und ordentlich Gripp für morgen 
Ist noch Jemand morgen wettkampfmäßig unterwegs ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2014)

Auch gut gefahren!
Und das SingleBe sowieso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2014)

Moinsen! Hier gehts jetzt erstmal aufs Bike.
Dann Essen und direkt wieder Lernen...


----------



## unocz (16. Februar 2014)

moin....
es regnet :/


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2014)

Bis gerade eben hier auch. Besser schnell aufs Rad bevor es sich das Wetter anders überlegt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die Sonne scheint, der Hintern brennt von gestern....aber ne Runde muss sein.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Auch gut gefahren!
> Und das SingleBe sowieso!



..für solche Sachen braucht man ein stabiles Kettenblatt


----------



## Metrum (16. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Hier ist es arg durchwachsen aber trocken, zumindest noch.
Werde dann wohl auch mal noch eine Runde drehen um die Nase frei zu bekommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2014)

Waren dann doch 3h  Bestes Wetter mit viel Schlamm und einem Hagelschauer dazu. Dann auf einen meiner Lieblingstrails. Selten so gut runtergeflutscht. Bin auch im Schräghang öfter mal über alle Vorder- und Hinterräder gerutscht.

Dann habe ich noch einen netten Spielplatz mit Wurzelfeldern, Natursprüngen, Wurzelkanten usw. gefunden. Da gab es auch zwei Steilabfahrten. Die eine ging ohne Probleme, da nicht ausgewaschen, keine Wurzeln und genug Auslauf. Die zweite hatte aber Wurzel und keinen Auslauf. Bei der Einfahrt locker 100% Gefälle. Wenn ich da mal nicht alleine bin, wird das versucht


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sorry...
> Bin im Juni 4 Tage wieder dort.
> Fahren durch den Elsass nach Frankreich....


Wann genau bist du durch den Elsass unterwegs?
Bin mit einer Ziemlich großen Truppe in der Pfingstwoche im Elsass am start Evtl hast ja lust mal vorbei zu schauen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Wann genau bist du durch den Elsass unterwegs?
> Bin mit einer Ziemlich großen Truppe in der Pfingstwoche im Elsass am start Evtl hast ja lust mal vorbei zu schauen


Moin Philipp,

erste oder zweite Woche im Juni.
Ist aber eine zeitlich geplante Tour mit Guide, da kann ich leider nicht einfach ausbüchsen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2014)

So, wieder da!

War ganz lustig. Erste Runde war OK. In der zweiten hat sich meine Erkältung gemeldet... Kopfweh und kein Druck.
Gegen Ende der dritten Runde habe ich dann nen Hass bekommen und nochmal Gas gegeben.
Sieht man auch in den Rundenzeiten, da sind 2. und 3. 2 Minuten langsamer.
33er Gesamt (>120Starter) und endlich wieder ein Rennen ohne etwas zu Ende gefahren!
http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10050/393/m/total/-
Ach ja, es war schmutzig und kalt! 

So, jetzt Füße auf den Tisch! 







Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2014)

Waren ja einige der bekannten Rennfahrer am Start. Hab jetzt auch grünes Licht für den Rothaus/Bulls-Cup. Vattern fährt mich, vermutlich bei zwei Rennen 

Hast dich ja von Elisabeth Brandau abziehen lassen und vom Büschi


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Philipp,
> 
> erste oder zweite Woche im Juni.
> Ist aber eine zeitlich geplante Tour mit Guide, da kann ich leider nicht einfach ausbüchsen...


Wenn du nur 4tage da bis klapptet ja vielleicht aufm rückweg?! wir sind ja ne ganze woche da


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Waren ja einige der bekannten Rennfahrer am Start. Hab jetzt auch grünes Licht für den Rothaus/Bulls-Cup. Vattern fährt mich, vermutlich bei zwei Rennen
> 
> Hast dich ja von Elisabeth Brandau abziehen lassen und vom Büschi


War ja die ganze letzte Woche krank,... Runde 2 und 3 war auch echt Scheisse... Buschi ist stark gefahren!

Und ja, es fehlen auch noch 4kg bis zum Renngewicht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2014)

Das war auch eher scherzend gemeint. Vielleicht habe ich ja dann doch mal die Gelegenheit gegen dich zu fahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2014)

Ich muss schauen... Poisencup ist hält immer eine halbe Weltreise,.. Und das für kurzes xc... 
Aber ich fahre ja Masters

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, die Starts wären nur 3:30h auseinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War ja die ganze letzte Woche krank,... Runde 2 und 3 war auch echt Scheisse... Buschi ist stark gefahren!
> 
> Und ja, es fehlen auch noch 4kg bis zum Renngewicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Soll ich Dir Schokolade schicken...jeden Abend eine Tafel und Du bist in Form 

Hauptsache die Technik hat funktioniert und die Lunge nicht gepfiffen..........der Rest wird schon, nur nicht ständig Krank werden 

Das ist doch immer ein Schock wenn der Sprecher aufs Treppchen ruft......und auf dem zweiten Platz ist................................................. Burkhardt,..........................................................................................................Marian


----------



## Metrum (16. Februar 2014)

Musste heute warten weil ich ein Terrarium verkauft hatte bis es abgeholt wird und als ich dann endlich raus konnte fing es an zu regnen.
Irgenwann wurden die trockenen Pausen immer kürzer und ich hatte es satt. 
Ist doch gar nicht sooo schlecht gelaufen Sascha!


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2014)

Soo ich werd jetzt mal auffe Role gehen und "Bounty Killer" schauen...kann für heute kein Mathe mehr sehen
Bin ma gespannt wie der streifen so is der trailer verspricht schomma viel


----------



## Metrum (16. Februar 2014)

Egal *WIE* der Film ist *LANG* muss er sein, wegen der *WP Punkte*!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2014)

Meine Frau ist begeistert .....so ein "schöner" breiter Weg 




Einen Regenbogen hatten wir heute auch noch ......weiter rechts radelt Veikko, da unter den Wolken


----------



## Metrum (16. Februar 2014)

Liegen bei euch die Leitungen auf dem Feld?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2014)

Das ist die Telefonleitung, die hat der Sturm letzte Nacht runtergeholt aber zum Glück nicht unsere.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2014)

Moin Mädels!

Ich habe mich gestern dazu entschieden, wegen meiner Knie mal ein Bike Fitting machen lassen. Jetzt muss ich aber warten, bis das neue Rad fertig ist (was hoffentlich spätestens im Mai der Fall sein wird), sonst bringt die Sache ja nicht viel 
Aber vielleicht beiße ich in den sauren Apfel und lasse mich zumindest wegen der Schuhplatteneinstellung mal bei demselben "Laden" beraten. Das ist zum Glück bei Weitem nicht so teuer.


----------



## Metrum (17. Februar 2014)

Moinsen Marcel und der klägliche Rest! 
Sonne scheint!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern dazu entschieden, wegen meiner Knie mal ein Bike Fitting machen lassen. Jetzt muss ich aber warten, bis das neue Rad fertig ist (was hoffentlich spätestens im Mai der Fall sein wird), sonst bringt die Sache ja nicht viel
> Aber vielleicht beiße ich in den sauren Apfel und lasse mich zumindest wegen der Schuhplatteneinstellung mal bei demselben "Laden" beraten. Das ist zum Glück bei Weitem nicht so teuer.


 
werde mich heute auch zum fitting anmelden.
denke bei wefityourbike in münster. alternativ eventuell noch bei molitor in osnabrück.
sind zwar 130 km anreise bis MS, aber das nehme ich gerne in kauf.

bike habe ich allerdings noch nicht, da der kauf meines race-hardtailrahmens ja geplatzt ist.
gehe also mal den umgekehrten weg. erst gucken was in frage kommt und dann kaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Ich kann ja meinen Fitter nur empfehlen... aber der ist halt hier auf dem Feldberg


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

So ein Bikefitting finde ich sehr interessant - allerdings habe ich keine akuten Probleme. (Außer dass meine Fahrtechnik im Vergleich zu denen meisten Lizenzlern im NRW-Cup doch ziemlich hinterher hinkt.)

Gerade mal eine Anfrage an r2-bike geschickt, ob das Vorbau rot dem von KCNC Stützen entspricht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> werde mich heute auch zum fitting anmelden.
> denke bei wefityourbike in münster. alternativ eventuell noch bei molitor in osnabrück.
> sind zwar 130 km anreise bis MS, aber das nehme ich gerne in kauf.



So weit muss ich zum Glück nicht fahren, da es hier einen Anbieter gibt (Bike Academy Berlin) - denn schon allein das Fitting an sich kostet ja nicht gerade wenig Geld.
Hoffentlich haben die keine (langen) Wartezeiten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter ist wirklich herrlich 

Sascha hat wohl Muskelkater?




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern dazu entschieden, wegen meiner Knie mal ein Bike Fitting machen lassen. Jetzt muss ich aber warten, bis das neue Rad fertig ist (was hoffentlich spätestens im Mai der Fall sein wird), sonst bringt die Sache ja nicht viel
> Aber vielleicht beiße ich in den sauren Apfel und lasse mich zumindest wegen der Schuhplatteneinstellung mal bei demselben "Laden" beraten. Das ist zum Glück bei Weitem nicht so teuer.


Die Spezi-Schuhe haben schon eine leichte Schrägstellung in der Sohle....ich komme damit gut zurecht.
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftr/shoes/mtb-shoes/comp-mtb


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Herrliches Wetter? Mehr so "mausgrau".


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Muskelkater nicht, aber muede Beine -> Auto zur Arbeit.
Der Sportmediziner hat mir auch 2 Tage KEIN Rad pro woche verordnet... ok, dann testen wir das halt mals sooo...

Aber das Wetter ist schon hammer da draussen...

Specci Sohlen fahre ich auch in meinen Sidis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Bei uns scheint die Sonne ...bei Euch eigentlich auch, nur seht Ihr(Marcel  ) sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei uns scheint die Sonne ...bei Euch eigentlich auch, nur seht Ihr sie nicht



*höhö* 

Gerade mal den LO abgebaut und noch den einen ESI-Griff etwas gekürzt. Spart zusammen 60g.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

lol! Koennte nicht einer von euch einen Rechten Xloc Remote abbauen? Den brauche ich. 
Ich befuerchte, ich werden den Hebel fuer 80Euro und dazu das Entlueftungs Kit fuer 30Euro kaufen muessen... ich will den Hebel wie nen Schalthebel unter dem Lenker


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Muskelkater nicht, aber muede Beine -> Auto zur Arbeit.
> *Der Sportmediziner hat mir auch 2 Tage KEIN Rad pro woche verordnet*... ok, dann testen wir das halt mals sooo...
> 
> Aber das Wetter ist schon hammer da draussen...
> ...


das ergibt ja auch sinn


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Ja,... aber meine bissherige Info war immer: 30Min hin und her rollen ist nicht ok, sogar eher gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Stimmt und davon wenigstens ein Ruhetag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

ich muss halt irgendwie zur Arbeit... und normal will ich das Rad nehmen... aber wenn es halt echt schadet... dann muss ich mich halt mitnehmen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2014)

mahlzeit,
yeah heute pünktlich zur arbeit strahlt die sonne, gestern die reinste schlammschlacht im wald :/


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja,... aber meine bissherige Info war immer: 30Min hin und her rollen ist nicht ok, sogar eher gut.


ja.. es gibt studien, die besagen, dass bis zu 40min lockeres WIRKLICH lockeres rumrollen die regeneration fördert.
aber irgendwie liest man gleichzeitig auch, dass komplette ruhetage besser sind 

denke vl kann das herz-kreislaufsystem mit dem rekom-training gut zurechtkommen,
die muskulatur brauch aber vl etwas länger und daher ist 1 tag nix machen vl besser..
hab mich damit aber noch nicht SO genau befasst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Gegen gemütliches auf Arbeit fahren hat der Mediziner nichts....nur wenn Du immer zu schnell auf irgendwelchen Umwegen unterwegs bist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Es ist wohl echt so, das es fuer das Herzkreislaufsystem egal waere... Aber die Muskulatur regeneriert langsamer... ich teste das einfach mal...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

So... zumindest das Reverb/Xloc Kit habe ich nun... Bikemarkt fuer 15Euro... Jetzt brauch ich nur noch den rechten Hebel... aber ich befuerchte da wird es wohl ein neuer fuer 80Euro werden muessen


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Der Kollege von r2-bike meint, dass der rote MSC Vorbau zu hell für die KCNC Stütze ist. Kommt also in schwarz.


----------



## pirat00 (17. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So... zumindest das Reverb/Xloc Kit habe ich nun... Bikemarkt fuer 15Euro... Jetzt brauch ich nur noch den rechten Hebel... aber ich befuerchte da wird es wohl ein neuer fuer 80Euro werden muessen


Wenn du den Logout dann mal hast, kannst du mir dann mal Detailsfotos von der Augenschraube machen? Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Hae? was meinst du? Ich hab den Lockout ja schon... Ich will nur das der utner dem Lenker liegt, so wie der Schalthebel... ist im Eifer des gefechts besser, schneller und vor allem sicherer zu bedienen... Man hat die Schalthebel ja nicht ohne Grund unter dem Lenker und ich benutze den Remote nun mal sehr oft...


----------



## pirat00 (17. Februar 2014)

Das weiß ich ja das du den Logout schon hast.
Der neue Hebel wird aber doch sicher Hebel + Leitung sein.
Und an der Leitung ist doch vorne das silberne Ende, davon hätte ich gerne mal Detailaufnahmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

ahhh ok... kann ich machen. Was genau willst du sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Sascha bedenke aber auch, das Du unter Umständen mit dem Knie an den Hebel knallst wenn er unter dem Lenker ist und im Wiegetritt vielleicht nicht gut dran kommst.....musst das nochmal durchspielen


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

wenn es beim Schalthebel nicht passiert, warum sollte es beim Remote passieren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)

So  wie Ihr habe ich meine Schalthebel nicht ....ich stoße aber manchmal mit dem Knie am LO-Hebel an 
Aber es kann sein, das durch den breiteren Lenker den Ihr fahrt mehr Platz für`s Knie ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

aaaahhhh dc. Ich hab es gemocht! Aber in den rechten X9 trigger hab ich noch nie getreten, rechne also auch nicht damit links in die Remote zu treten...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Hää? Ich schalte auch Drehgriffe immer mit dem Knie


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Hab ich nie behauptet


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Wir fahren bis "Anschlag"....nicht Du Sascha


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

Meine neue Lenkzentrale ist doch sehr übersichtlich geworden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Erinnert mich an mein zaboo;-)
Aber wie ihr ohne remote oder gar Lockout fahren könnt ist voellig unklar... Ich wollte das nicht mehr...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Junior97 (17. Februar 2014)

Bei gut abgestimmten Gabeln geht das


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2014)

Schaut geil aus!

Werd auch noch am Fuji mal weiter machen. Zum glück stehen jez die Laufräder Der Rest is nur noch ne kleinigkeit



> Aber wie ihr ohne remote oder gar Lockout fahren könnt ist voellig unklar... Ich wollte das nicht mehr...



Ganz einfach marcel braucht das nicht, wenn der antritt hat das Vorderrad eh keinen Bodenkontakt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2014)

Nabend die Herren...

Heute kam der neue Rahmen. Bilder kommen.

Und die "Rose of steel"..


----------



## Junior97 (17. Februar 2014)

Wann hast du deinen LKW gemacht ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2014)

Hi Jan. Müsste '95 / '96 gewesen sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2014)

Dient hier aber nur als Headbadge-Halter..


----------



## Junior97 (17. Februar 2014)

So lange gibts den schon  U Stahl war schön ne  ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2014)

Warum, hast du auch einen LKW gebaut?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Erinnert mich an mein zaboo;-)
> Aber wie ihr ohne remote oder gar Lockout fahren könnt ist voellig unklar... Ich wollte das nicht mehr...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Deine Gabel geht eben so gut oder schlecht. Gefühlt wie eine Plattform ab der es nicht weiter einsackt wenn man am Lenker rupft.
An der DT Swiss hätte ich zum Beispiel gerne einen LO gehabt, die ging wie Butter durch den gesamten Federweg.


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2014)

Wer nen LO braucht, kann Gabeln nicht vernünftig einstellen .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Sehe ich anders, mete.
Wir haben hier Steilstellen, welche ich bewusst zum Wiegetritt fahren und als Intervalltraining einbaue, da fahre ich zwischen 4-6 min im Wiegetritt hoch.
-Maik müsste die Stellen noch kennen-		  Egal ob racig oder tourig mit Rucksack unterwegs, da liebe ich mein LO.  Terralogic und BrainShit hasse ich!
Und wenn du bei einer 120mm Gabel den Federweg kpl. nutzen willst, die Gabel dementsprechend anpasst, wird sie in solchen Passagen -wie oben beschrieben- pumpen ohne LO!  Def.!!


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2014)

Moinn
Ja klar der Lkw ist immernoch der Grundlehrgang-metall.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deine Gabel geht eben so gut oder schlecht. Gefühlt wie eine Plattform ab der es nicht weiter einsackt wenn man am Lenker rupft.
> An der DT Swiss hätte ich zum Beispiel gerne einen LO gehabt, die ging wie Butter durch den gesamten Federweg.



So kann man es auch sagen. Die lefty ist so sensibel, ich fahre sie bis auf Abfahrten immer zu. Wobei es kein DLR zu ist. 1-2cm gibt sie ziemlich zögerlich sich gelockt frei. Passt so gut zum epic.
Wurde ich die so aufpumpen, das da nix wippt würde ich noch 2cm nutzen. Zudem kann man durch soloair nix am negativ Federweg ändern.
Das Setup ist sonst top! Zu ist die schon straff und auf klebt dad Vorderrad am Boden!

Aber eine Frage an den Abstimmgott (und den Rest): das einzige was mich etwas "stört" ist, wenn ich die auf mache sackt sie den Negativfederweg weg. Das sind so 2cm. Das würde ich gerne auf 1cm reduzieren. Ich fahre normal immer nur ca 1cm neg. Geht das bei einer Soloair irgendwie?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hat Sascha die Autokorrektur ausgeschaltet?....das liest sich so entspannt 

...als Rest sage ich mal, das der Luftdruck Dein Sag bestimmt ...um so mehr Luft um so weniger Sag, das geht aber auf Kosten der Sensibilität.


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage an den Abstimmgott (und den Rest): das einzige was mich etwas "stört" ist, wenn ich die auf mache sackt sie den Negativfederweg weg. Das sind so 2cm. Das würde ich gerne auf 1cm reduzieren. Ich fahre normal immer nur ca 1cm neg. Geht das bei einer Soloair irgendwie?


Ich verstehe zwar nicht, was Du meinst, aber natürlich kannst Du die Länge der Negativkammer mit Spacern ändern. Dann ändert sich aber auch die Länge Positivkammer. Ansonsten: Wenn man im Wiegetritt durch den gesamten Federweg "pumpt" ist die Abstimmung definitiv nicht gerade optimal. Ich nutze auch den kompletten FW an der Lefty und im Wiegetritt wackelt es vielleicht 3cm hin und her. Vielleicht sieht mein Wiegetritt aber auch einfach anders aus. LO halte ich persönlich jedenfalls für das überflüssigste Teil an der Gabel, da hätte ich lieber gern das Luftventil oben oder eine zusätzliche Highspeed-Druckstufe. 

Edit: So, nochmal gelesen. Der "Sag" ist doch gerade der Negativfederweg. Darüberhinaus gibt es nichts. Die kleine Solo-Air-Kammer ist nur dazu da, dem Druck auf der Postitivkammer für die ersten 1-2cm entgegenzuwirken um das Losbrechmoment niedrig zu halten. "Negativen Federweg" hat die Gabel nicht. Oder ich habe es immernoch falsch verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!

Jetzt haben wir hier endlich mal wieder eine ordentliche Diskussion. 
Also für Gabeln mit mehr als 120mm Federweg kann ich den LO sogar verstehen, aber an meiner Reba war das der sprichwörtliche Kropf.

Den Dirty Harry bekomme ich übrigens überraschend gut auf die Hinterbeine. Da kann ich dann schon mal durch die ein oder andere Bodenwelle "surfen".

Fast schon störend ist das Gewicht der Gabel, beim Springen ist der Karren seeeehr frontlastig.
Da ist das Bergamont mit DurinSL deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also für Gabeln mit mehr als 120mm Federweg kann ich den LO sogar verstehen, aber an meiner Reba war das der sprichwörtliche Kropf.



Ach, bei der 180mm Totem am Tandem brauchts das auch nicht. Da gibt es aber zugegebenermaßen mit Mission Control eine ziemlich wirksame Druckstufe (Obwohl wir hier mit 6cm Sag fahren wippt da quasi gar nix, low speed compression sei Dank )


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

@Comfortbiker die Positivkammer aufpumpen bringt nix, da die Negativkammer ueber eine Ausgleichsbohrung mit befuellt wird. Und durch das Groessenverhaeltniss Negativ/Positiv-Kammer stellt sich der Negativfederweg automatisch wieder auf den definierten Wert ein. Das ist bei meiner SoloAir ~20% (ist ja an der alten Lefty alleine bissle doof zu messen).

@mete ja, ich denke ich werde, wenn ich es anderst brauche, das Groessenverhaeltniss in der Soloair aendern muessen. Aber ich muss da noch 1-2 Testtouren machen. Das fuehlt sich in 20cm Schlamm eh alles "komisch an" 

Aber mal ein Tip: (ich weis das hoert sich von mir nun komisch an) was du fuer gut haelst ist nicht das Heil der Welt. Du hast gut Tips und durchaus Ahnung... 
Aber nur am Beispiel Federgabel: mit einer 10cm Gabel, die 3cm hin und her wippt wollte ich keinen Meter Rennen fahren! 
Bei mir muss die zu sein! Im Epic habe ich 1-2cm extrem harten Federweg (kein Wippen!) wenn sie zu ist, aber mehr und weicher wuerde ich durchdrehen! Wenn sie auf ist muss sie aber liegen wie ein Brett 
Fuer mich ist der Lockout (oder das Brain) elementar wichtig! Ich habe gaaanz frueher sogar bei der 45mm Mag21 die Druckstufe an laengerne Anstiegen zu gedreht (BEIDE, auf der Bruecke!) und ich hab mich wie ein Christkindle ueber den RemoteLockout meiner ersten Sid gefreut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Jetzt haben wir hier endlich mal wieder eine ordentliche Diskussion.
> Also für Gabeln mit mehr als 120mm Federweg kann ich den LO sogar verstehen, aber an meiner Reba war das der sprichwörtliche Kropf.
> ...



Moin.

Naja, ob die Durin 2kg leichter ist, weiß ich ja nicht.  

Glaube kaum, dass man die 200g vorne mehr oder weniger merkt!
Sonst müsste dein fehlende Kettenblatt ja schon die Balance beeinflussen!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab' s nur überflogen, worauf bezieht sich die SoloAir-Geschichte?  Lefty?

Weil bei RockShox SoloAir ist nix mehr mit Spacer und Co! Wurde aber schon zig mal besprochen.....
Da bedarf es einer kpl. Einheit!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Naja, ob die Durin 2kg leichter ist, weiß ich ja nicht.
> 
> ...



Na die Durin war schon über 200g leichter. Dazu ~100g am Laufrad und 200g am Reifen. Das merkst schon!



mete schrieb:


> Ach, bei der 180mm Totem am Tandem brauchts das auch nicht. Da gibt es aber zugegebenermaßen mit Mission Control eine ziemlich wirksame Druckstufe (Obwohl wir hier mit 6cm Sag fahren wippt da quasi gar nix, low speed compression sei Dank )


Wer so viel Sag hat braucht keinen Positivfederweg, hm?

Also ich fand an einer 160mm Fox am Enduro den LO schon gut. Das Rad war aber auch nicht auf mich abgestimmt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Mensch TT! Es geht MIR um zu viel SAG an der Lefty. Den kann ich dank Solo air nicht sooo einfach reduzieren (mit der alten NegatifFeder waere es auch net besser gewesen...stimmt!). Aber das muss ich erstmal noch bei sinnvollen Bodenverhaeltnissen testen. Ist auch nicht tragisch, waere nur noch eine Optimierung.
Die zweite Optimierung ist der Remote links unter dem Lenker, aber da bekomem ich hoffentlich vom Kumpel seinen rechten Hebel im Tausch gegen meinen Linken, sobald er sich seien neue SID WC holt 

Und Mete (und andere...) halten Lockout fuer komplet unnoetig


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker
> Aber mal ein Tip: (ich weis das hoert sich von mir nun komisch an) was du fuer gut haelst ist nicht das Heil der Welt. Du hast gut Tips und durchaus Ahnung...



Ahh, nimm' mich mal nicht so ernst, ich tu's ja auch nicht . Ich würde mit dem Epic auch keinen Meter fahren wollen (vor allem, weil ich dann wegen des bescheuerten Sitzwinkels wahrscheinlich eine noch viel schlimmere Sattelstützenkonstruktion als Du herbeizaubern müsste ).



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wer so viel Sag hat braucht keinen Positivfederweg, hm?



Naja, am Tandem sind die Verhältnisse ein wenig anders gelagert als am Einfachbike. Einfach mal Bunnyhop über ein Hindernis ist nicht, das muss die Gabel alles wegfedern. Da haben sich die 12cm/6cm als ziemlich guter Kompromiss herausgestellt. Nur hinten knallt es dann hin und wieder mal .


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Am Tandem sind wir die Boxxer aus dem selben Grund auch mit sehr viel Sag gefahren. Aber das ist ja auch ne ganz andere Fahrerei.

DAs ist das gute am Epic, ich glaub das kann ich unabgeschlossen beim Rennen stehen lassen und keiner klaut es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Ordentliche Diskussion ....die hatte ich erst.....mit Helm oder ohne Helm , das gleiche ist es mit LO...ja oder nein 
Seit dem ich mir mit dem Crosser die Handgelenke breche  frage ich mich als LO-Fahrer manchmal, ob ich eine soooo  "sensible" Gabel brauche?
Aber wenn ich 5 Stunden und länger durchs Gelände fahre bin ich über jeden cm Federweg mit 30% Sag dankbar. Da geht es natürlich ohne LO nicht, obwohl ich einen ziemlich runden Wiegetritt (Nähmaschine) habe.
Mit zunehmendem Alter ....so ab 45, stecken die Gelenke die auf 5cm gedrosselten 100er Gabeln nicht mehr ohne weiteres weg. Scheiß Verkalkung 


Schade, ich muss immer vor in den Laden und wenn ich wieder am Rechner sitze ist der Faden weg und 10 neue Beiträge da


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

wieder mal doppelt


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

hihi... bevorich dahei mlos bin, hat sich auch die Befuerchtung vom Sonntag bestaetigt: das Innenlager fand den Spass am Sonntag nicht sooo gut. Nach einem Jahr ist auch das 2. PF30 Sram 35Euro Lager tot. Zumindest dreht es nur sehr wiederwillig.
Da im bikemarkt gerade ein ResetLager war hab ich da gleich zugeschlagen. Die 25euro die es mehr als ein Sram gekostet hat, war es mir wert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Ob das jetzt richtig war....dafür hättest Du fast 2 PF30er bekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Net ganz und ich hab die Hoffnung, dass das Lager laenger haelt. Von Reset hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehoert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Du hast das Lager aber sehr günstig bekommen 
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Ich weis 
Auf dem Weg hier hab ich schon drueber nach gedacht eines normal zu bestellen... dann hier auf gut Glueck rein geschaut und olE


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Bei den vielen Größen kriegt man doch ne Macke 















Wenn ich einmal dabei bin


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2014)

Ärgere mich die ganze Zeit auch, dass mein RR nen Pf. Lager hat-.- die sind einfach Mist. Ich steh auf BSA reinschrauben und feddich, kein lästiges verpressen und alles-.-
Aber in Sachen Lager gilt eh wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal^^ 
Shimano kann man auch in Sachen Innenlager komplett inne Tonne haun... Die laufen sauschlecht


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Raceface rennt wie ab. HAtte auch bei RF angefragt, ob das neue PF30 Cinc mit ner X0 zu fahren ist, aber noch keine Antwort. Hat sich jetzt ja eh erledigt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich kann gegen Shimano nix sagen.
Truvativ und FSA ist Schrott!!! Dazu kommen noch die Chinalager wie Aerozine, KCNC...   :-(

Klar, Reset, Acros, Chris King sind da 'ne andere Liga. Aber auch preislich...

Shimano kann nur keine gescheiten Pedallager mehr machen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Nur die Shimano-Adapter-PF30-SchaiZZe taugt nix!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na die Durin war schon über 200g leichter. Dazu ~100g am Laufrad und 200g am Reifen. Das merkst schon!



Dann dann wäre ja Saschas' Epic total aus der Balance   -   Das Heck wiegt noch mehr und die Lefty ist noch leichter!

Verstehe aber was du meinst. Merke es bei meinem Niner. Vorne 450g Starrgabel, hinten kpl Antrieb mit XX1 Pizzateller..


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dann dann wäre ja Saschas' Epic total aus der Balance   -   Das Heck wiegt noch mehr und die Lefty ist noch leichter!
> 
> Verstehe aber was du meinst. Merke es bei meinem Niner. Vorne 450g Starrgabel, hinten kpl Antrieb mit XX1 Pizzateller..


Ihr müsst das mit der Größe der Trinkflasche und der Pos. des Flaschenhalters ausgleichen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2014)

Ist eben ungewohnt. Die Jungs und Mädels springen mit dem Downhiller und 3Kg Gabel viele Meter. Man muss ich wohl erst an die Gewichtsverteilung des Rades gewöhnen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

..die sehen viel schöner als meins aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2014)

Was soll denn das sein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2014)

Ein Daempfer/Federgabel Winkelstueck mit "Verschluss".


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Februar 2014)

Zum Luftdruck einstellen oder wie?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zum Luftdruck einstellen oder wie?


Genau....aber ohne Luftverlust in der Gabel/Dämpfer beim abschrauben.


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist eben ungewohnt. Die Jungs und Mädels springen mit dem Downhiller und 3Kg Gabel viele Meter. Man muss ich wohl erst an die Gewichtsverteilung des Rades gewöhnen.


Die Bikes sind aber auch hinten viel schwerer


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2014)

Hat mal wer von euch in China Bestellt und weiß was da an Zoll draufkommt ?
Ich überlege nämlich mir ein Chin Carbon Rahmen zu zulegen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

@Junior97 

Jan, schau mal bei " light in the box ", dort unter Sport und Fahrrad.
Da hast du wenigstens halbwegs einen Ansprechpartner!


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hat mal wer von euch in China Bestellt und weiß was da an Zoll draufkommt ?
> Ich überlege nämlich mir ein Chin Carbon Rahmen zu zulegen



Um die Frage zu beantworten: Es sind mit MWSt. und Zoll etwa 25% zusätzlich auf den Kaufpreis.


----------



## Junior97 (18. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Junior97
> 
> Jan, schau mal bei " light in the box ", dort unter Sport und Fahrrad.
> Da hast du wenigstens halbwegs einen Ansprechpartner!




Hast du erfahrung mit denen ?

Mete fährst du China No Name ?! Cannondale oder ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2014)

Noch nicht....


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Jens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte gern gewusst was der Mod. bei Dir gelöscht hat .....ich bin da immer sehr Neugierig 
Die LO-Gabeldemontage war interessant


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2014)

Morgen!

Welcher Mod ? und was gelöscht?


----------



## Metrum (19. Februar 2014)

Moin Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern gewusst was der Mod. bei Dir gelöscht hat .....ich bin da immer sehr Neugierig
> Die LO-Gabeldemontage war interessant



Nee es ging eher darum wer welchen Rahmen noch hat und welchen er wie aufbauen möchte. Das hatte alles mit den Gabeln wenig zu tun.
Deshalb war auch die Empfehlung an holgersen einen eigenen Aufbaufaden zu starten, da es sonst schnell unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

Apropos Gabel, wenn noch Einer ne funktionierende Gabel mit Gummibalg rumliegen hat und nicht mehr braucht, ich entsorge die auch kostenlos  ....meine Dart an der Stadtschlampe ist fertig und süfft aus den vergammelten Holmen und ölt mir die Bremsscheibe 

......für Scheibenbremse


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2014)

Du ich habe noch iwo eine SR Suntour xc 60 Federweg rumfliegen. Ich glaube die liegt im Fotostudio

Gummibalg hat die nicht...wie sie funktioniert keine ahnung, wurde aber damals relativ schnell ausgetauscht für ne stadtschlampe sollte die es noch tun...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Du ich habe noch iwo eine SR Suntour xc 60 Federweg rumfliegen. Ich glaube die liegt im Fotostudio
> 
> Gummibalg hat die nicht...wie sie funktioniert keine ahnung, wurde aber damals relativ schnell ausgetauscht für ne stadtschlampe sollte die es noch tun...


Ich brauche was mit "Gummi" ....mir zerfrisst das Salz auf der Straße immer die Standrohre


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

Mensch,... du bsit doch auch alt genug um das hier zu kennen


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2014)

Nimm doch ne Starrgabel?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

Anscheinend noch nicht .....aber die besorge ich mir, das müsste funktionieren 
Jetzt musst Du mir aber verraten, wie Du die Strümpfe gefunden hasst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nimm doch ne Starrgabel?


Mein Benutzername ist Programm ....normalerweise bräuchte ich eine Sänfte  wenn ich die auf Arbeit irgendwie sicher unterstellen könnte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

Das war frueher ein "cooles Tuningteil" fuer die Mag21 
Jungs bin ICH alt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das war frueher ein "cooles Tuningteil" fuer die Mag21
> Jungs bin ICH alt!


Hatte die Mag21 nicht schon Gummibälge.....Du junger Spunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

Ja doch... aber die Lizzards waren er 

das war meine:


----------



## unocz (19. Februar 2014)

Yeah die gute mag21


----------



## Junior97 (19. Februar 2014)

1610g ?! Damit wäre die ja garnicht  so schwer


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2014)

Waren die früher alle net....war ja auch nix dran


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

@Vegeta2205 Felge ist da und verbaut:




Steht ordentlich. Nicht perfekt, aber fuers Trainingsrad (und meine Ansprueche) langt es 

Leichte Oldschool-Gabeln?












Aber alles nix fuer Disks... die letzten beiden bin ich mit 160er Disk gefahren... als ich dann auf die Fox f80x gewechselt habe, war das schon eine Offenbarung. Wobei ich auch mit der WabbelSid nicht langsam unterwegs war. Ich hab immer gesagt, das die Gabel vllt besser weis, wo es hin geht 

Aber dann kam mein PRECIOUS!!! 11cm Federweg, steif wie die Boxxer und satt auf dem Trail:




(man bedenke, das die Steckachse quasi inklusive ist )


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2014)

Woah, und das MIT Schaft!
Was für ein Schaft ist das?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

Alu 140g Topsecretboy... gibt es aber nimmer  Aber wenn du einen aus carbon nimmst biste nochmal 70g leichter und die sind auch nur 50Eu teuerer...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2014)

Heißt dann aber auch zwei Vorderräder umbauen. Wenn ich denn mal mit dem Studieren fertig bin, kaufe ich mir auch all die tollen Sachen


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

ist nicht billig... aber ich fahre meine seit... 2008? So lange hat noch keine Gabel mit gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die so leicht ist? Sind die neueren Leftys alle schwerer? 
Deine hat doch aber am 29er nur 90mm FW oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2014)

RNaja wollen wir ehrlich bleiben, das war sie mit 110mm 26', dafür nur der SL Fuß.

Jetzt hat sie 100mm29' (oder 130mm 26') und den xloc, dafür aber den opi Fuß





Dazu noch der schaft:




Den leichten Konifizierten habe ich verkauft, da er nur bei mindestens 130mm Steuerrohr ging, sonst saß der Steuersatz Konus in der konifizierung.

Aber welche steife 29er Gabel gibt es mit 100mm, remote lockout und 1500g inklusive Steckachse?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Februar 2014)

nabend,

gut das es paßt Nopain-Nogain


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre fast vom Glauben abgefallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so eine "Schwabbel-SID" bin ich auch gefahren...mit 160er Scheibe und 76kg Körpergewicht.
Beim Bremsen durfte man nicht runter zu Gabel blicken, das war nicht gut für`s sichere Gefühl.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich denn mal mit dem Studieren fertig bin, kaufe ich mir auch all die tollen Sachen



Machst du doch jetzt schon!? 

So'ne Sid wäre auch noch was. Habe sogar noch einen passenden Rahmen da...

Ach ja, moin Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Machst du doch jetzt schon!?
> 
> So'ne Sid wäre auch noch was. Habe sogar noch einen passenden Rahmen da...
> 
> Ach ja, moin Jungs!



Beim 29er Gewicht mit Steuerrohr bin ich doch nicht mehr so beeindruckt. Da würde für mich Fliegengewicht auch eine SID XX WC reichen 
Ja stimmt schon, beschweren kann ich mich nicht. Sind hier alles Luxussorgen!

Moinsen.

Morgen die nächste Klausur - vom Lernen (5-6h pro Tag) wirst echt gagga.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2014)

Die SID mit Steckachse ist aber schwerer, nicht so steif und spricht nicht so gut an. Aber reichen kann und wird sie dir wohl auch.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2014)

'Nen Ticken...



....aber schöner!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Februar 2014)

Mit Schnellspanner, so wie ich die Vorderräder habe, wäre sie leichter. Mit Steckachse und ähnlich gekürztem Schaft wahrscheinlich vergleichbar leicht. Steifigkeit keine Frage!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2014)

Zur Performance kann ich nix sagen, noch jungfräulich. 
Aber 14xx mit XLoc. Genaues Gewicht müsste ich zu Hause nachsehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2014)

Den Schnellspanner musst du aber auch mit zum Gabelgewicht zaehlen 
Aber du hast recht, wenn du nur ~60kg wiegst und dich das wabbeln nicht stoehrt, gibt es vergleichbar leichte Gabeln. Hat der Kumpel auch gesagt, das er das plus an Steifigkeit zu seiner Specci gabel nicht merkt.
Was er aber gemerkt hat, und was viele vergessen: die Lefty federt auch beim Bremsen! Jede "normale" Gabel verhaertet sich beim bremsen durch das Verkanten der gleitlager.

Schoener? ICH GEB DIR GLEICH SCHOENER! 
Aber ja, im Zaboo fidne ich die Fox auch besser...
Beim Cube ist es gerade anderst rum:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2014)

Ganz im Ernst, wie oft steht ein Leftyfahrer im WC auf dem Treppchen Nr. 1?
Vielleicht ist sie ja besser, das merke ich bei 75kg nicht, bzw. merke keinerlei wabbeln....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2014)

Kulhavy rockt mit zwei Tauchrohren..


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2014)

Hab ich doch geschrieben... Mensch!!! Warum lesen die Leute immer nur die Haelfte, von dem was ich schreibe!?!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2014)

So, muss weiter schaffen.. 

Hab euch lieb!  




So, Männers, auf jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Also ist eine Leffty was für Genussfahrer ....ich würde gern Umrüsten, nur würde dann mein LR-Kreisel-System für 4 Leute nicht mehr klappen....sei denn ich nehme gleich 4 Lefftys


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

moin,

suche ne günstige 26" Gabel für V-Brake....hat einer ne Tip????


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also ist eine Leffty was für Genussfahrer ....ich würde gern Umrüsten, nur würde dann mein LR-Kreisel-System für 4 Leute nicht mehr klappen....sei denn ich nehme gleich 4 Lefftys



Dahaben wir doch schon die Loesung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> suche ne günstige 26" Gabel für V-Brake....hat einer ne Tip????


Moin,
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k977/a104002/xc28-coil-100-canti-disc-schwarz.html
....die federt sogar


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

danke....zum Ferdern hab ich ja ne sid drin...weiter bitte


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrrad.../Degraeser-MTB-Gabel-HiTen-26-1-sw::1081.html
starr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

jens, ich weiß ich bin böse schaft 1/1,8


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

...da musst Du Dir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

ok, ne Kaffee wenn du mal oben bist...reise doch mit dem Tandem und ne Hänger an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/168031-mosso-mtb-starrgabel-mosso-1-8-weiss-640-gramm
....ich weiß......die ist weiß 

Mist, die ist schon verkauft 

WIR BRAUCHEN AUCH NOCH DIE EINBAUHÖHE 
Die ist günstig: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...mp-starrgabel-26-mit-1-1-8-schaft-schwarz-vhb


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

naja gerade ist ne alte sid mit 80mm verbaut


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe eben OBEN noch Eine mit 41,5cm hinzugefügt, wie hoch die SID baut weiß ich nicht.

Edit: Warum soll die SID raus ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

naja, war mal so eine Idee...........muß nicht unbedingt raus....

so die neuen XT Shifter am Niner montiert sind super....aber muß nun wieder mal die richtige Sitzpostion am Niner finden, wie ich sowas mag


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Das wichtigste bei den ersten Ausfahrten.....die passenden Inbusschlüssel müssen mit. 
....nach Kontrolle mit Faden am Knie, Sattelneigung und Sattelhöhe. Den Rest kannst Du von einem anderen Bike abnehmen.(Vorbaulänge/Höhe)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2014)

ja so grob wird es ja gemacht aber irgendwie paßt es die ersten fahrten immer nicht(Sattelhöhe u Neigung ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Hat mal wer von euch in China Bestellt und weiß was da an Zoll draufkommt ?
> Ich überlege nämlich mir ein Chin Carbon Rahmen zu zulegen



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569956



http://www.flyxii.com/products.asp


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2014)

Ist der Rahmen dir?


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2014)

Dem Teppich nach zu urteilen liegt der Rahmen im Puff!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hab ich doch geschrieben... Mensch!!! Warum lesen die Leute immer nur die Haelfte, von dem was ich schreibe!?!?  oder kopiere


..da schließe ich mich an 

Hättet Ihr Puffgänger mal auf das Bild geklickt ODER auf den Link über dem Bild ...käme ich jetzt nicht Erklärungsnöte bei meiner Frau und müsste schwören das keins von beiden stimmt. es ist nicht mein Rahmen und den Teppich kenne ich nicht .............

Aber der Rahmen sieht nicht schlecht aus und sollte nur ein Tipp für Jan sein


----------



## Metrum (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte den link drunter angeklickt aber nach ne Stunde leiern habe ich dann abgebrochen. 
Warste klettern oder den Federball über die Teppichstange schlagen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2014)

Ich war faul und bin nach dem Abendessen im Fernsehsessel eingepennt 
Morgen geht es zum Federballmassaker 

Bei mir geht der Link unter dem Foto


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Hier regnets, ich muss gleich zum Anwalt und im Markt ist ein unschönes Bike. Was aber an der Gabel iegt, die überhaupt nicht passt und dann noch der Spacerkram unterm Vorbau! Ich will meinen Kotzesmiley zurück!!!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/334664-cotic-simple-gr-m


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2014)

Rech Disch nich uff, Veikko .....heute Nachmittag scheint die Sonne wieder und Du kannst Dich auf dem Rad abreagieren
Ich habe auch eben erfahren das ich morgen doch arbeiten muss


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2014)

Wie den Kotzensmyley gibbet net mehr

Naja würd sich fast wegen dem Rahmen und der Gabel lohnen das Teil zu kaufen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2014)

Die Lefty nimm ich


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2014)

Ja klar Philipp aber es passt halt nich wirklich zueinander, was der da gebaut hat - finde ich!


----------



## BENDERR (21. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Rech Disch nich off, Veikko .....heute Nachmittag scheint die Sonne wieder und Du kannst Dich auf dem Rad abreagieren
> Ich habe auch eben erfahren das ich morgen doch arbeiten muss


beschwer dich bei deinem chef


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja klar Philipp aber es passt halt nich wirklich zueinander, was der da gebaut hat - finde ich!


Hab ja net gesagt, dass man den Mist zsm lassen sollte


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> beschwer dich bei deinem chef


Was denkst Du, wie ich Den schon zusammengestaucht habe ....da wird es wieder nichts mit Gartenarbeit


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2014)

Das begreife sogar ich


----------



## Metrum (21. Februar 2014)

Also Idiotensicher Jens?!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2014)

Heute 2h Matheklausur geschrieben... puh!

Werde die Notubes Milch mal dem ultimativen Test unterziehen. Hab am LRS für den Crosser im Moment Straßenreifen aufgeklebt.
Blöderweise bei der ersten Tour ein kleines Loch reingefahren - abends war der Reifen platt. Dummerweise kein wechselbares Ventil, also kann ich nicht einfach Milch reinkippen.
Die Vulkanisationsflüssigkeit für Flicken hat nicht geholfen. Jetzt habe ich mit einer kleinen Spritze + Kanüle durch das Loch gestochen und Milch reingespritzt. Bis jetzt hält es


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2014)

Das is auch ne Idee!

Mathe hab ich gestern geschrieben. War so lala. Klausur war ma wieder viel schwerer als die klausuren von den letzten semstern, die ich zu probe hatte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute 2h Matheklausur geschrieben... puh!
> 
> Werde die Notubes Milch mal dem ultimativen Test unterziehen. Hab am LRS für den Crosser im Moment Straßenreifen aufgeklebt.
> Blöderweise bei der ersten Tour ein kleines Loch reingefahren - abends war der Reifen platt. Dummerweise kein wechselbares Ventil, also kann ich nicht einfach Milch reinkippen.
> Die Vulkanisationsflüssigkeit für Flicken hat nicht geholfen. Jetzt habe ich mit einer kleinen Spritze + Kanüle durch das Loch gestochen und Milch reingespritzt. Bis jetzt hält es


Hast Du die Milch auch ordentlich geschüttelt?


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2014)

Wunder mich auch grad, dass der kram durch die kanüle gepasst hat und net alles  verstopft is...


----------



## mete (21. Februar 2014)

Schlauchreifen ohne wechselbares Ventil, sowas gibt's wirklich? Hmm...

die Rennsaison kann kommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Schlauchreifen ohne wechselbares Ventil, sowas gibt's wirklich? Hmm...
> 
> die Rennsaison kann kommen...



Nichts verstopft oder sonstiges - ein bisschen unkonventionell aber wenns klappt?!
Ist ein Vittoria Rally 21mm, kein Wechselventil. Ziemlich blöd sowas!

Was ist das für ein Panzer? Und extrem flacher Lenkwinkel oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2014)

Der Winkel sieht echt seltsam aus... Citratzyklus Chooperstyle

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (21. Februar 2014)

68° sollen das sein, halt nicht gerade XC, aber auch nicht übermäßig flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2014)

Sieht evtl durch die starrgabel nur so aus. Mir gefällts 

Freu mich schon auf morgen. Vaddi darf bald nen neuen firmenwagen bestellen und morgen machen wir ma ne Probefahrt mit dem neuen A3. Ich darf auch mal ran bin schon gespannt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Februar 2014)

@mete, sieht schön sportlich aus wo wird es eingesetzt? hast mal ne Bild von vorne?

gruss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Sieht evtl durch die starrgabel nur so aus. Mir gefällts
> 
> Freu mich schon auf morgen. Vaddi darf bald nen neuen firmenwagen bestellen und morgen machen wir ma ne Probefahrt mit dem neuen A3. Ich darf auch mal ran bin schon gespannt



Diesel?  -  Soll gleich mal regelmäßige Termine zur AGR Instandsetzung machen...


----------



## unocz (22. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen,
und ab in wald ........


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2014)

Moin.

Heute werde ich seit Wochen mal wieder draußen fahren, seit meiner StirnhöhlenkaGGe!
Habe schon bissl Respekt vor dem Wetter, da unter 10 Grad schon die Birne gut auskühlt, auch mit Mütze.
Einweihung vom Crosser...


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Diesel?  -  Soll gleich mal regelmäßige Termine zur AGR Instandsetzung machen...


Jup der 2L Diesel. Hatten mit unseren Audis davor aber auch nie porbeleme mit agr Wobei der firmenwagen ja eh geleast wird


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2014)

Die neuen CR-Motoren mit scharfer Abgasnorm.....uuuuuuuh! Abwarten!   Aber da Leasing  -》  Egal!!!

Überlege auch meinen Weißen vorzeitig einzutauschen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
herrlicher Sonnenschein und angenehme 4°C ......ich komme aber erst am Nachmittag raus.

Marco, lass den Crosser ganz und Dich nicht zum rasen verleiten 
Veikko wird schon auf Achse sein.  ....die 15% killen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2014)

Moin Jens,

nö, schön langsam starten!!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!

Gleich Vereinsmeisterschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2014)

Viel Glück...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2014)

Machs wie im Short Track....schön mit schwimmen und dann vorbei....viel Glück


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2014)

Moin Männer und Marco!

Ist gestern schon geschehen Jens aber ich hätte das eintragen fast vergessen. Für heute sind die Klamotten schon eingepackt da wir heute Nachmittag nach G. fahren und da kann ich mal wieder das Flash bewegen. Müsste ich eigentlich mal mit her nehmen da noch einiges zu machen wäre und wir kaum noch dort sind. Hier ist schon schönster Sonnenschein!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2014)

Moin Veikko!  

Es pisst.....  	Planänderung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2014)

Live aus Naumburg


----------



## hefra (22. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nichts verstopft oder sonstiges - ein bisschen unkonventionell aber wenns klappt?!
> Ist ein Vittoria Rally 21mm, kein Wechselventil. Ziemlich blöd sowas!



Wenn's nicht dichtet und du einen Reifen zum runterfahren brauchst sag bescheid. Ich hab noch gebrauchte Contis rumliegen... bis gleich!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

hefra schrieb:


> Wenn's nicht dichtet und du einen Reifen zum runterfahren brauchst sag bescheid. Ich hab noch gebrauchte Contis rumliegen... bis gleich!



Wir fahren aber schon ins Gelände oder?


----------



## hefra (22. Februar 2014)

Wir fahren auf der Kirmes irgendeinen Crosskurs. Vemutlich ein paar mal die Kante hoch und runter und quer über die Wiesen. Also nicht die Radrennbahn...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2014)

Haut rein Jungs! 
Ich han heute Ruhetag

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Das sind ja nur Trainingsrennen. Aber ich war seit Montag nimmer auf dem Rad. Mal schauen was da geht.


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

Tach!

Hier regnet es schon die ganze Zeit. 

Probefahrt mit dem A3 war geil. War die S-Line Limo mit dem 150 PS 2l Diesel. Hat mir schon richtig Spaß gemacht muss ich sagen Der Spaß kam in der Klausurphase gerade recht


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Hm. Die Limosine gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so. Sieht aus wie ein geschrumpfter A4 

Aber stimmt schon, das macht Spaß. Der A4 meines Vaters hat 177PS mit 2l Diesel. Geht gut!


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn möchte mein Vater auch den Sportback, aber war nur gerade der zum Probefahren verfügbar

Richtig geil finde ich auch den S1 mit 231PS, da geht glaub ich auch einiges


----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2014)

Ihr Luschen - ich hatte schon 375PS aus 7,5 Ltr. im Mercury!


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

War aber bestimmt zu zeiten wo der sprit nix gekostet hat oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, und ich Single war und keine Familie am Haken!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr Luschen - ich hatte schon 375PS aus 7,5 Ltr. im Mercury!


Ach deswegen waren bei uns die Straßen so schlecht.....wenn Du die immer aufgerissen hast


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

In Sachen autos is was richtig schnelles schon verdammt teuer. Bin froh, dass ich mit dem Führerschein zusamm direkt die Lizenz zum Totfahrn gemacht hab, da sind PS pro Kilo einfach billiger Nachm Studium besorg ich mir dann erstmal was nettes zum einsteigen


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Viel zu gefährlich!

Wir hatten mal kurz einen S3 und danach einen S4 333PS gehen gut nach Vorne, vorallendingen mit Allrad.
Dagegen konnte der Pheathon nicht anstinken.

Sooo, Vereinsmeisterschaft ist gelaufen. Bin mit Anstrengungen Zweiter geworden, aber volles Rohr bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2014)

Du durftest wohl nicht am Chef vorbei


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Nää, ich hab mich zwei mal zurückfallen lassen und hab dann wieder aufgeschlossen. Als noch zwei Runden zu fahren waren bin ich auf P2 und dann war der Abstand zu P1 aber schon zu groß.
Form geht aber deutlich in die richtige Richtung 

Ist nicht mal unser Chef, den hab ich irgendwann überrundet.
Aber der Mensch der gewonnen hat fährt fürs Radon Enduro Team, der kann schon ziemlich gut und schnell fahren!


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel zu gefährlich!
> 
> Wir hatten mal kurz einen S3 und danach einen S4 333PS gehen gut nach Vorne, vorallendingen mit Allrad.
> Dagegen konnte der Pheathon nicht anstinken.
> ...


Achwat, aber ner gewissen gewschwindigkeit, egal ob auto oder Motorrad, isses eh Wumpe
Rennrad und Mtb fahren is auch drecksgefährlich. Man bedenke zb den Massensturz bei eurem Heimrennen, oder wie knapp das war als mir beim RR der Vorderreifen geplatzt is...


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Motorrad fahren ist gerade wenn man selbst langsam ist, gefährlicher wenn die ein Auto mitnimmt.
Wie viele Motorradfahrer hier oben an einer markanten Kreuzung ihr Leben gelassen haben, weil Autos das Stopschild ignoriert haben/der Moppedfahrer zu schnell war/übersehen wurde.

Im Wald fahren keine Autos (okay, heute kam mir auf der Forstautobahn ein Polizeiauto entgegen?!).
Darf aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Biken gibt mir schon genug "Kicks".


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

Gut klar da haste wohl recht, es is gefährlich, aber es macht auch verdammt viel spaß

Ich fahr jetzt gleich erstmal mitn paar kumpels ins Casino und lass die Kugel mal rolln


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2014)

So bin wieder zu Hause. War sogar erfolgreich und hab 16,50€ gewonnen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Dann kannst du dir jetzt erstmal die Mortadella mit Gesicht gönnen


----------



## xmaxle (23. Februar 2014)

http://www.norddeutsche-nachrichten..._type_map=["og.recommends"]&action_ref_map=[]

In dem Sinne; Guten Morgen !


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
auf geht's ....hinaus in den Frühling


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dir jetzt erstmal die Mortadella mit Gesicht gönnen


Oder Zahnpasta mit Streifen


----------



## Metrum (23. Februar 2014)

Mit drei Streifen?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Alle?

War so klar heute. Wollte zur Vereinsausfahrt los, gerade einen Kilometer gefahren und es liegen Scherben auf der Fußgängerbrücke.
Erstmal nichts passiert, aber nach 10 Minuten platt. Umgedreht, abgesagt und denn Renner in die Ecke gestellt und mit dem MTB los.
Merke: Schlauchreifen ohne Wechelventil sind kagge!

Dafür war es mit dem MTB richtig nett. Ein paar Trails gefahren auf denen ich länger nicht war 

Philipp, wann kommste mal rum?


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mit drei Streifen?


Ja so richtig dekadent



> Philipp, wann kommste mal rum?



Also am 5.3 hab ich noch nen abgabetermin für ne hausarbeit, danach bin ich relativ flexibel Hast dann ja auch noch frei oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Ich fange zwar ab Montag wieder gemächlich an zu Lernen, bin aber in meiner Zeiteinteilung nun flexibel. Nächste Klausur ist erst Ende März.


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich doch top an Eigentilich sollte ich bis dahin das Fuji auch fertig haben
Steht mittlerweile schon auf eigenen beinen das teil


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Laufräder fertig?


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2014)

Jup


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Sooo, war heute auch mal das gute Wetter für Grundlage nutzen:






Doof war nur,daß der crosser platt war, als der Kumpel schon vor der Tür stand. Hab dann das zaboo genommen...doof nur: da ist Nobi und bronson drauf;-) rollte wie ein Sack nüsse!
Waren aber trotzdem 133km in 5h. Jetzt bin ich aber platt;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin total am verzweifeln.
Ich bin heute eine lockere Mtb Runde gefahren und zum Ende hin eine Abfahrt runter gefahren, dabei ist irgendetwas gegen meinen Rahmen geflogen ich schätze mal ein Stock.
So als ich unten angekommen war hab ich mir meine Unterrohr angeschaut und dabei das entdeckt : Bild
An der einen Stelle sieht man so einen kleinen Riss nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nun durch ist oder nicht.
Was soll ich machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe auf schnelle antworten..


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Fühlt sich die Stelle noch fest an.....kratz mal noch ein bisschen an den Splittern rum, ev. ist nur die Farbe ab?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Erstmal sauber machen. Ist ein Carbonrahmen oder? 
Vermutlich nur Lack.

Wie kommt eigentlich Wasser in einen nicht kaputten Schlauchreifen rein? Hab hier gerade ein wenig aufgeräumt und den einen Tufo zusammengerollt. Da kamen bestimmt 20ml Wasser mit raus


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alle?
> 
> War so klar heute. Wollte zur Vereinsausfahrt los, gerade einen Kilometer gefahren und es liegen Scherben auf der Fußgängerbrücke.
> Erstmal nichts passiert, aber nach 10 Minuten platt. Umgedreht, abgesagt und denn Renner in die Ecke gestellt und mit dem MTB los.
> ...


Meine Trainingsreifen.....rollen auch gut und halten auch Splitt und so Zeugs aus 



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k372/a93343/durano-plus-28-mm-draht.html


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Witzig. Ich hab keinen Laufradsatz für Straße mit Scheibenbremse und Drahtreifen. Auf der Crest möchte ich keine hohen Drücke fahren. Bleibt nur der Cross LRS.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Darum Speiche ich mir einen 2. Lrs mit archetype felgen fuer strasse ein;-)

Bin jetzt echt müde 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

130km aufm MTB ist auch ein bissel Gagga  Dann auch noch Panzerbereifung.
Ich möchte ja schon noch einen höheren Carbon LRS für den Crosser. Alles geht leider nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte ja die wahl: rum pienzen, oder halt das Bike nehmen...und da sind halt traktorreifen drauf. Ok, die extra runde (1h, 27km) hätte man welassen können...

Beim crosser wird ein lrs mit Novatech und bor366er zum crossen dabei. Dann speich ich mir eben noch einen Satz XT naben mit revo und archetype ein. Da kommen duranos oder 4-season drauf.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da kommen duranos oder *4-season* drauf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



sind gerade im angebot:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14682_Grand-Prix-4000-S-Faltreifen---Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Danke...aber erst der crosser, dann der 2.lrs und dann die reifen

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Musst das wie Frauen machen. Ein paar Schuhe kaufen und dann feststellen, dass man nichts zum Anziehen hat was dazu passt.

Du kaufst also JETZT die Reifen, denn die sind im Angebot. Danach hast du einen Grund für den Laufradsatz und das passende Rad dazu 


Du kannst mir dann danken wenn das Rad steht


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Keine Panik...kommt alles;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

War heute bissl entjungfern  -  biketechnisch. 

Hatte ja knapp 4 Wochen Zwangspause. Langsam angefangen... Am Ende waren 52km/916hm auf der Uhr.



Blick auf Hasselbach ; unterwegs Richtung Limburg...



Back @ Home


----------



## cpprelude (23. Februar 2014)

Cool Marco, bist also wieder geradelt.  Dein Crosser ist sehr schick,  Farbe gefällt, der Aufbau ist stimmig, die Proportionen der Rahmengeometrie gefallen mir und die Sattelüberhöhung ist perfekt!

Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Schee!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Ja es ist ein carbon Rahmen !
Man erkennt leider auf den Bildern nicht den kleinen Riss!


----------



## chrisbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Hier ist ein besseres Bild !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Wir pflegen hier den Umgang sich vorzustellen und wir sprechen uns mit Vornamen an, so mal am Rande...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Super Wetter, 50km/750Hm.....schade, die Kamerapositionen sind noch nicht optimal.

Marco, biste doch noch losgefahren .....das Radel sieht gut aus. Und, der Grip vom RoRo ist nicht so schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

Ich erkenne auf dem Bild genau gar nichts?!


----------



## Junior97 (23. Februar 2014)

auf dem angeblich besseren bild erkenne ich nix


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Jens, cooles Video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Der CX-RoRo ist gut. Kann nicht klagen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Tatort ist heute guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2014)

Von so einem Bild würde ich auch kein Urteil abgeben

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Jungs!

Ich hab das wohl gestern etwas übertrieben im Training. Meine Beine sind ziemlich schwer. Aber ich werde wohl erstmal Teile ausmisten und in den Bikemarkt stellen.

Jetzt schon jemand Interesse an einer SRAM XX-Kurbel für GXP? Magura Durin SL 26"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
und einen guten Wochenstart.......war richtig frisch heute Morgen. 

Meine Beine sind auch ein bisschen schwer.....aber so muss das sein 
Marcel, ich bräuchte ein 17er Rohloffritzel


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2014)

Bin auch bissle muede zur Arbeit gefahren... war aber auch erstaunlich kalt, dafuer das der Winter fuer beendet erklaert wurde


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2014)

Morgen!

War gestern auch mal ne runde mitm Rennrad ballern. Hab mal SB angetestet. Lief schonmal ganz gut für so früh im jahr

Morgen nur noch eine Klausur und dann sind die Prüfungen zum Glück erstmal durch


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Ist ja schlimm im Bikemarkt  
Ich habe noch nicht mal alles hochgeladen, da fragen die Leute schon nach Setpreisen. Entweder mache ich etwas richtig, oder meine Preise sind zu niedrig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick sind die Preise sehr verlockend.....aber es steht im klein gedruckten 

Da sind ja schon Sachen weg


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Sag ich doch. Bin echt erstaunt wie schnell das ging, sonst dauert es wenigstens ein paar Stunden, wenn nicht sogar Tage.
Sind eben alles Teile die schon mehr als ein Jahr im Einsatz bei mir sind/waren. Muss man dann auch so ehrlich sein und alle Mängel nennen.

Ich geh dann erstmal aufs Rad, hier sind es gefühlte 25°C


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Sag ich doch. Bin echt erstaunt wie schnell das ging, sonst dauert es wenigstens ein paar Stunden, wenn nicht sogar Tage.
Sind eben alles Teile die schon mehr als ein Jahr im Einsatz bei mir sind/waren. Muss man dann auch so ehrlich sein und alle Mängel nennen.

Ich geh dann erstmal aufs Rad, hier sind es gefühlte 25°C


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2014)

ach ja... gestern:


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ja... gestern:


 Wenn Du möchtest gebe ich Dir jetzt den 3ten Daumen....hier zwei mal und einmal auf FB


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2014)

Haeee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo, war heute auch mal das gute Wetter für Grundlage nutzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du warst wahrscheinlich so platt.....das Du das im Nebel geschrieben hast


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2014)

stimmt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub ich hab Sonnenbrand


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2014)

Ich musste auf dem Heimweg auch beinlinge und jacke ausziehen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Auch wieder zurück. Musste am WE feststellen dass am Flash keine 140er Scheibe passt da die PM Sockel zu lang sind. 
Naja, muss nun doch wieder ne 160er drauf und dafür die DuraAce Kassette dann passt es mit dem Gewicht wieder.
Marcel, die Magura ist wohl schon weg?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Nee, ich hab sie doch nicht reingesetzt. Habe sonst nichts was ins Bergamont passt.


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Gut, das beruhigt mich! Maguras sind zwar scheisze aber wenn doch - dann frag mich nochmal!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Die sind doch nur so lange scheize bis du eine hast


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Nö, habe ich mal gehört - also mehrfach. Aber vlt. stimmt es ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Die SL die ich habe, ist eben auch das was drauf steht. Super leichte Racegabel. Keine Sänfte wie eine Fox, aber ich fahre sie gerne.


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre eh immer ziemlich harte, mit weniger SAG. Aber ich hatte mehrfach gehört dass es Probleme mit den Buchsen/Abstreifern oder so gibt. Bauartbedingt. Wie gesagt, gehört. Habe ja auch keine Haare zwischen den Fingern, also auch ne Lüge!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Jetzt bauen wir erst mal Hamburger mit den Jungs!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2014)

Die gibts morgen hier auch. 
Die Magura ist noch immer meine Lieblingsgabel. Keine Probleme und sonst passt einfach alles


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn ihrs übermorgen macht kann ich dir das Mett schicken was über ist!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

...sieht stabil aus 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-narrow-wide-9-10-11-fach-104x36-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...sieht stabil aus
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-narrow-wide-9-10-11-fach-104x36-schwarz.html



*"Luftfahrtqualität!" *
Die lassen ihre Beschreibungen wohl auch auf Textbörsen schreiben?!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2014)

hört sich doch besser an als "wald und wiesen alu".


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Na, noch was übrig von den Hanseaten....bei uns gibt`s nur noch Gemüse und Geflügel am Abend ....und ne Packung Halloren


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Ja, zwei sind noch da Jens! Soll ich ein Päckchen machen? 
Ne Packung Halloren für jeden oder zusammen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> *"Luftfahrtqualität!" *
> Die lassen ihre Beschreibungen wohl auch auf Textbörsen schreiben?!


.....die hätte ich mir geholt (mit 32Z) für die Übertragungskette aber leider kann man die nicht drehen  ,sei denn man schleift die überstehenden Hülsen weg und nimmt stattdessen U-Scheiben.

Edit.....Halloren nur für mich, ich bekomme immer jede Menge davon zum B-Day geschenkt


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> hört sich doch besser an als "wald und wiesen alu".



Kai, mit Ehrlichkeit kommt man ja wohl nicht weiter heutzutage - oder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2014)

Tach, Post!


----------



## Metrum (24. Februar 2014)

Was ist denn das für ne Meldung Maggo?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Veikko, fragst Du was Marco wieder mal gekauft hat.....oder weißt Du es


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2014)

Ist das nicht auch von "Samstag Nacht" ?







Habe nix gekauft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2014)

Da sah die Esther noch richtig nach mi.f aus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Wir haben aber schon wieder Montag...bald Dienstag, Marco


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Februar 2014)

Deshalb lasse ich jetzt den Virenscanner mal über den Rechner reiten und springe derweil i.d. Dusche von Strahl zu Strahl...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, zwei sind noch da Jens! Soll ich ein Päckchen machen?
> Ne Packung Halloren für jeden oder zusammen?



Ihr habt burger übrig??? DAS gibt es hier nicht!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

Moin Sascha und Rest!

Ja, sowas bleibt über wenn sich ein Kind vorher noch was beim Chinesen zu essen holt, weil es meint bis zum Abendbrot zu verhungern. 
Bester Sonnenschein - aber noch arschkalt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2014)

Hier auch. Aber heute ist spinning ergo: Taxi zur arbeit und dann zum spinning;-)

Zzz! Ich hab es schon geschafft auf Heimweg vom Chinesen (6 Personen platte für 5leute) noch beim burgerking vorbei zu fahren... JA! Ich bin verfressen! Was glaubt ihr warum ich so.fett bin 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
heute ist das Wetter wieder herrlich.
Sascha, dafür bist Du aber doppelt so lang


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2014)

Moinsen. 

Fragt mal meinen Mitbewohner und mich, wenn wir essen machen reicht das immer nur für einen Abend.
Standardtöpfe sind einfach nicht groß genug um was für 2 Tage zu machen


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2014)

Moin! Soo letzte Klausur is durch... Lief gut
Sitz grad inner muckibude bin aber iwe voll wasted. Musste um 6aufstehen und hab vor Aufregung fast gar net geschlafen-.-
Werd mich wenn ich zu Hause bin erstmal hinlegen^^ dieser klausurstress is nix für mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2014)

Ist doch immer wieder befriedigend wenn man mit einem guten Gefühl aus einer Klausur kommt.
Mich haben die letzten Klausuren irgendwie mitgenommen. Hab jetzt leicht Schnupfen und fühle mich nicht so gut.
Habe die Zeit genutzt um Bioshock durch zu spielen - war echt gut.

Da ich mit dem Spiel fertig bin, kam auch die Post. Leider ist der Vorbau noch nicht lieferbar 
Mehr zu den Teile in Harry-Fred.


----------



## BENDERR (25. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist doch immer wieder befriedigend wenn man mit einem guten Gefühl aus einer Klausur kommt.
> Mich haben die letzten Klausuren irgendwie mitgenommen. Hab jetzt leicht Schnupfen und fühle mich nicht so gut.
> Habe die Zeit genutzt um Bioshock durch zu spielen - war echt gut.
> 
> ...


so gings mir auch.. nach dem die klausur rum war und ich eigentlich zeit zum radfahren hätte.. erstmal paar tage krank.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ja noch zwei Stück zu Schreiben. Ende März und Anfang April.
Letztes SoSe bin ich am Tag der letzten Klausur mit Philipp zum 24h Rennen gefahren und war danach 2 Wochen KO. Inklusive Blasenentzündung. Gar nicht toll!


----------



## xmaxle (25. Februar 2014)

Bewirft den Pöbel mit Cookies


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe ja noch zwei Stück zu Schreiben. Ende März und Anfang April.
> Letztes SoSe bin ich am Tag der letzten Klausur mit Philipp zum 24h Rennen gefahren und war danach 2 Wochen KO. Inklusive Blasenentzündung. Gar nicht toll!


Hab auch noch einigen mist fertig zu machen, für germanistik. Zum glück muss ich da kaum noch klausuren schreiben, da gibt man eher Hausarbeiten ab, wenn man die Grundkurse durch hat.



Könnt ihr euch noch an die Brille erinnern, die ich gefunden hab? Es hat sich bis jetzt noch niemand gemeldet und am 7.4 gehört das teil mir Mittlerweile stehen die dinger bei Ebay bei 4000$
Bin die ganze zeit schon am überlegen was ich dann mit der Kohle anfange, also zumindest mit nem teil werd ich mir ma was gönnen^^


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin die ganze zeit schon am überlegen was ich dann mit der Kohle anfange, also zumindest mit nem teil werd ich mir ma was gönnen^^



ach du, die entscheidung nehmen wir dir doch gerne ab.
ich meine, bevor du dir lange den kopf zerbrichst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2014)

Denk dran, Denken gibt Kopfaua!


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

Wenn die bei ebay drin steht kommt dann der Typ dem sie gehörte und haut dir die Jacke in Brand!


----------



## xmaxle (25. Februar 2014)

Ich drück dir die Daumen Madda, du hast alles richtig gemacht und sowas tragen normalerweise nur Leute, die den Verlust dessen verschmerzen können. Ich plädiere für eine Next SL Carbonkurbel !
Nur der BVB !


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> *Nur der BVB !*



*2:0 *


----------



## xmaxle (25. Februar 2014)

Aber hallo !


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2014)

Ihhh Dortmund!


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2014)

> Ich drück dir die Daumen Madda, du hast alles richtig gemacht und sowas tragen normalerweise nur Leute, die den Verlust dessen verschmerzen können. Ich plädiere für eine Next SL Carbonkurbel !
> Nur der BVB !


Also ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn mein Kontostand gut 7-Stellig wäre, würde ich net so viel für ne doofe Brille ausgeben, nur weil die Limitiert is...die Leutz sind doch bekloppt
Hab schon ne Turbine, die reicht, aber so ne XX1 oder nen netter LRS würden mich schon reizenNaja erstmal schauen, was ich dann wirklich rausbekomme...


> Wenn die bei ebay drin steht kommt dann der Typ dem sie gehörte und haut dir die Jacke in Brand!


Gehört dann rechtmäßig mir und kann er dann ja kaufen



> Ihhh Dortmund!



Leicht unglaubwürdig, wenn man fast aufm Parkplatz vom Westfalenstadion wohnt


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

*3:1 *


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Gehört dann rechtmäßig mir und kann er dann ja kaufen



Ich glaube der spricht gaaanz schlecht deutsch Philipp!!!!


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2014)

> Ich glaube der spricht gaaanz schlecht deutsch Philipp!!!!



Ich auch 185, 90kg Hantelbank und Basballschläger anner Wand, der soll nur kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2014)

und dann gelst du dir die haare noch hoch, dann wirkst du noch größer.

ich geh jetzt biken ...


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2014)

Gute Idee

Viel Spaß, war auch eben nen ründchen aufm RR, mittlerweile macht Straße bei zweistelligen Temperaturen auch wieder spaß


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

Sieht dann in etwas so aus - oder?


----------



## xmaxle (25. Februar 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab schon ne Turbine, die reicht, aber so ne XX1 oder nen netter LRS würden mich schon reizen. Naja erstmal schauen, was ich dann wirklich rausbekomme..



Klar ne schwule XX1 Standartkurbel, dann gibts Backpfeifen !!! Ich glaub ich kotz nen Strahl !

2:4 immerhin machenses spannend


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2014)

> Sieht dann in etwas so aus - oder?


Jup!
Denk dran: Spongebob is nur in den salzigen Spucknapf gekommen, weil er nen total harter Typ is



> Klar ne schwule XX1 Standartkurbel, dann gibts Backpfeifen !!! Ich glaub ich kotz nen Strahl !



Quark ich meinte die Gruppe an sich! Nicht die Kurbel, würde die XX1 oder X01...sprich kassette, kette, schaltwerk und shifter zsm mit der Turbine und absolute Black KB fahren


----------



## xmaxle (25. Februar 2014)

Geht doch.


----------



## Metrum (25. Februar 2014)

Hat von euch noch einer ne Stützhülse und ne Olive für Avid rumliegen? Kostet zwar nix, aber nur dafür ordern und Versand bezahlen? 
Auch per PM für anonyme Avidbremser!


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Februar 2014)

Ein total überteuerter Centartikel.
Im Radladen habe ich alte Vorbauten, Speichen, Nippel und Kleinteile "einfach so" bekommen. Nur Avid Oliven und Hülsen sollte ich bezahlen 
Normalerweise sollte es für 2€ einen 10er Pack geben!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2014)

Morgen Männer!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> und dann gelst du dir die haare noch hoch, dann wirkst du noch größer.
> 
> ich geh jetzt biken ...


 
moin, moin!

das war ne schöne runde. quasi ein night flight.
1h42min und 46 km. 

das ganze mit meinem fetten stahlschwein und breiten 2,4" xkings mit wenig luft.


hat jemand die möglichkeit fahrräder zu schrumpfen?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/337631-cannondale-f900-caad4-l-handmade-in-usa


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2014)

Ja, das C´dale haben ich gestern auch schon gesehen und als Vorlage gespeichert! Sieht total sexy aus und der Preis ist auch heiß. 
Habe ja noch nen Optimo Rahmen + Fatty rumstehen, in so nem unschönen silbergrau/schwarz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn da nur grosse Raeder reinpassen wuerden  Aber ich fuehl mich auf 26' nicht mehr wohl. Ist alles sooo weit unten


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
komm Veikko.....bleib dran und hol Dir die 17  , fleißig, fleißig


----------



## pirat00 (26. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Habe ja noch nen Optimo Rahmen + Fatty rumstehen, in so nem unschönen silbergrau/schwarz.



Zeigen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2014)

Moin



k_star schrieb:


> moin, moin!
> 
> das war ne schöne runde. quasi ein night flight.
> 1h42min und 46 km.
> ...


Hmpf is das a geiles Teil!, gut dass ich grad kein Geld über hab


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber ich fuehl mich auf 26' nicht mehr wohl. Ist alles sooo weit unten



Mit Lefty passt 27,5 " rein.



k_star schrieb:


> hat jemand die möglichkeit fahrräder zu schrumpfen?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/337631-cannondale-f900-caad4-l-handmade-in-usa



Das hätte mir schon so oft geholfen. Die schönen Cannondales werden fast immer nur in unmöglichen Größen angeboten.



pirat00 schrieb:


> Zeigen!!



Sehe ich aber genauso!


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> hat jemand die möglichkeit fahrräder zu schrumpfen?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/337631-cannondale-f900-caad4-l-handmade-in-usa



Schickes CD. Aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Rahmen und Gabel das einzig Brauchbare sind, doch etwas teuer. Steht sogar hier um die Ecke.


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2014)

Der liegt noch auf dem WE Grundstück, den wollte ich mal als Bastelaufgabe vor Ort haben. Ich habe ja eigentlich auch jeden Winter Bammel dass noch alles da ist, wenn wir im Frühjahr das erste mal wieder hinfahren. 
Aber im Prinzip ist jetzt paar Jahre nix mehr passiert, außer ner eingeworfenen Scheibe im Schuppen. Mein Crosser ist ja auch noch dort - hoffe ich!


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2014)

Bis zur 17 ist es noch eine ganzes Stück Jens. Ich schau da lieber aufs Ganze und im Team ist es mir weniger wichtig WER die Punkte holt, solange sie geholt werden! 
Denke mal in ner Stunde kann ich raus. Habe jetzt noch bissel zu tun und dann ist es auch wärmer. Die Sonne hält sich heute noch versteckt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2014)

moin,

jap bei mir gehts auch gleich los


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Schickes CD. Aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Rahmen und Gabel das einzig Brauchbare sind, doch etwas teuer. Steht sogar hier um die Ecke.



Malen wir den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand - wenn man 9-fach fahren will, sind SW und Umwerfer auch noch zu gebrauchen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bis zur 17 ist es noch eine ganzes Stück Jens. *Ich schau da lieber aufs Ganze und im Team ist es mir weniger wichtig WER die Punkte holt, solange sie geholt werden! *
> Denke mal in ner Stunde kann ich raus. Habe jetzt noch bissel zu tun und dann ist es auch wärmer. Die Sonne hält sich heute noch versteckt.


Mir geht es da ähnlich , und wo ich gerade ein bisschen schwächele(zeitmäßig) muss Du eben Punkte sammeln......so habe ich das gemeint. 
Ich drück die ,das noch Alles da ist auf dem Landsitz


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2014)

so Arbeitsrunde heute damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch keine Arbeit, sondern Vergnügen mit dem Rad.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Februar 2014)

ok


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2014)

Ein schönes Speci 

Iche gerade etwas Holz gekauft um für die Stantlautsprecher Füße zu bauen und einen Dremel


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2014)

Aber den Abfall bekomme ich dann


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2014)

Keine Sorge, wir haben hier einen Kamin


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2014)

Habe mir vorhin Hülse und Olive aus nem Radladen geholt. 2,50 war o.k.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, geht klar


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2014)

Hatte eh nur noch 3,70 auf Tasche, weil ich eigentlich nur mein Kind für nen Tag zu seiner Mutter geschafft und gar keine Brieftasche dabei hatte. Glück gehabt!


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2014)

War heut Abend ne nette runde Rennrad Fahrn gab iwe alles sonne, Nebel, Regen und dunkel wars am Ende auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
mir brummt der Schädel......


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2014)

Morgen!
mir auch... scheiss Wetter gestern! Aber heute ist ruhetag


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Moin Männer!

Wieso bekommst du vom Fernsehen Schädelbrummen? War der Handlungsstrang der RTL2 Schmonzette zu kompliziert?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Die zweite Nacht bis 3Uhr....fast immer munter und jetzt noch 2Nächte 
Kompliziert nicht direkt, nur ziemlich kaotisch....man hat ja so seine Lieblingsfiguren


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute die Lieblingsfiguren sind hübsch, weiblich, gut bestückt - und du hast Angst dass sie aus der Serie verschwinden!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

Da fühlt sich Jens wohl ertappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Den dürren Sadisten können sie ruhig schreddern....aber um das Weibervolk (größtenteils) ist es schade


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da fühlt sich Jens wohl ertappt


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

Schön dass mich die Rotzseuche im Griff hat. 
War gerade noch 30min in der Wanne für ein Erkältungsbad. An Biken ist leider nicht zu Denken, da bräuchte ich alle 300m Taschentücher.
Dazu ist hier auch noch bestes Wetter!


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Bei uns ist es heute eher trüb aber ich schlepp die Rotzeseuche auch schon ne Weile mit mir rum.
Das Gute dabei ist dass es sich beim Radfahren lockert - der Nachteil kommt aber dabei auch zum tragen, ständig Taschentücher rauspulen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Dann gute Besserung euch beiden! Obwohl, lieber nur Marcel, der ist in meinem WP-Team 

Wozu braucht man auf dem Rad Taschentücher? Die Körperflüssigkeiten wird man doch auch ohne los


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

Das war nur metaphorisch  Den Trick mit "auspusten" kann ich natürlich! Danke


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Aber wer weiß, wie ernst es Veikko war?


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Christian, irgendwie war ich kurzzeitig dem Irrglauben erlegen du hättest deine Herzlichkeit wiedergefunden! Aber ich nehme die Genesungswünsche trotzdem in Anspruch!!! Wenn ich die Nase mit nem Kutscherpfiff freibekommen will dann habe ich ne Brosche auf dem Trikot. Ich konnte dass noch nie!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Kutscherpfiff habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Wer einmal mit Constantin Rad fahren war, weiß, in welcher Perfektion man das beherrschen kann - auch ohne Angst vor einer „Brosche“.


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Hm, bei uns nannte man das schon immer so, weil es die Kutscher wohl vom Bock aus gemacht haben. Überlieferung.
Der Jens kennt das bestimmt auch, der war ja als kleiner Junge dabei als die ersten Kutschen durchs Land fuhren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

In einem Marathon habe ich es doch wirklich mal geschafft einen Überholer so richtig anzurot*en. Keine Ahnung wo der auf einmal herkam, aber just in dem Moment als ich meine Nase frei gemacht habe


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schön dass mich die Rotzseuche im Griff hat.
> War gerade noch 30min in der Wanne für ein Erkältungsbad. An Biken ist leider nicht zu Denken, da bräuchte ich alle 300m Taschentücher.
> Dazu ist hier auch noch bestes Wetter!


Erste Klausurphase rum wa?!...immer das gleiche^^ Gute Besserung! Hab heute nen regenerationstag eingeplant, sitze aber im moment an meinem Hausarbeitsmist^^ so langsam hat mir keine Lust mehr-.-

Bin grad froh, in letzter Zeit wars in Sachen bikemarkt bei mir etwas ruhig, aber eben kam endlich mal wieder ne Anfrage Vielleicht wird das ja noch was mit der Zahnpasta mit Streifen


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Christian, irgendwie war ich kurzzeitig dem Irrglauben erlegen du hättest deine Herzlichkeit wiedergefunden! Aber ich nehme die Genesungswünsche trotzdem in Anspruch!!! Wenn ich die Nase mit nem Kutscherpfiff freibekommen will dann habe ich ne Brosche auf dem Trikot. Ich konnte dass noch nie!


Dann übe....jetzt wo es geht 

Wie macht Ihr das nur.....das Kränkeln?  zieht Ihr Euch nicht richtig an oder nicht schnell genug um?


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2014)

Ah, bei mir gibt's heute bendlich die letzte (benotete) Prüfung meines Lebens. Danach kann man dann die restlichen 50 Jahre abschlaffen .


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> *Danach kann man dann die restlichen 50 Jahre abschlaffen* .



Wirst du auch Goldschmied?!


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das nur.....das Kränkeln?  zieht Ihr Euch nicht richtig an oder nicht schnell genug um?



Wir fahren nackt Jens! Kanns daran liegen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

zum Üben erstmal so......


----------



## mete (27. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wirst du auch Goldschmied?!



Ich dachte eher an Frührentner


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Aber als Rentner gibt man doch nochmal richtig Gas...und zeigt den Jungspunten wie der Hase läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Frührentner



Das ist vom Berufsbild her sehr ähnlich!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Frührentner(Ossi)......keine Zeit für sich und wenig Geld 
Goldschmied.........Zeit und Geld ohne Ende


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

Gold ohne Ende?


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2014)

> Gold ohne Ende?


Das kanns net seinDas muss iwas mit dem was er damit macht zu tun haben
Hab mit meinem angelegten Gold in letzter Zeit etwas verlust gemacht, hab zwar nach dem großen Kurseinbruch gekauft lieg aber immernoch im minus Aber bei Gold is das schöne, dass es wahrscheinlich nie nix wert sein wird. Es sei denn ein Großer Meteor aus Gold stürzt zu erde. Dann wären wir aber eh alle tot und das würde dann genau der gleiche fall sein wie wenn nen anderer Steinklumpen auf unseren blauen planeten kracht


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

............vor 1990---210 Mark/gr.
.............bis 2000---20 DMark/gr.
bis zur Finanzkrise---11 EUR/gr.
......danach Spitze---48 EUR/gr.
....................z.Z.---30 EUR/gr. ....................im Ankauf ohne Abzüge wie Scheidungskosten, Marge u. Taxrisiko
Gold brennt nicht und frisst kein Brot


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2014)

Das is wohl war, wenn alles andere evntuell gelöscht wurde gibts immernoch gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

So ein Sche***! Heute halber krank... Frau und Kind im Kindergarten sind kein Zuckerschlecken!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2014)

moin,

schwere Kost am Morgen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
....die Drachen leben noch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2014)

...ach da hat einer die Nacht wieder zum Tage gemacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So ein Sche***! Heute halber krank... Frau und Kind im Kindergarten sind kein Zuckerschlecken!



Deine Frau muss ja ganz schön jung sein 
Halber=selber?

Wie dem auch sei, gute Besserung! Manchmal würde ich selbst gerne wie die Chinesen mit Mundschutz in der Tram sitzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Erzieherin???


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So ein Sche***! Heute halber krank... Frau und Kind im Kindergarten sind kein Zuckerschlecken!


Der erste Teil ist klar .....danach : Heute halber Tag(selber) krank o. halber (Junior) krank... Frau und Kind im Kindergarten sind kein Zuckerschlecken!.....sinngemäß wie: ist das wieder ein Kindergarten hier!
????????


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Jens, das bedeutet - wenn Frau UND Kind im Kindergarten sind, ist die Möglichkeit recht groß dass eine der beiden Personen jegliche dort kursierende Seuche mit nach Hause schleppt! 

Moin Männer!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe da versteht mich einer


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Klingt logisch ........aber ist nun der Halbe krank oder der Lange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

alle angeschlagen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung Euch allen ...jetzt kommt ja das WE, Zeit zum erholen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

eigentlich nutze ich das lieber zum Trainieren :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Übe Dich in Geduld  ....entspannte Gartenarbeit muss auch mal sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Ich geh hier auch noch ein. Mit Rotzseuche kann ich weder vernünftig Lernen noch aufs Rad. Kacke sowas.
Noch dazu ist mein 29er bis auf den Vorbau so ziemlich fertig, also auch nichts zum Basteln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Ich sitzte auch mit der hardcore Matschbirne... aber bissle was geht. Ich muss auch noch schauen, warum das Zaboo unter Last knarzt. Und ich wollte die hitnere bb5sl entlueften... naja... spassiges Woe :/


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Na dann passt es doch Marcel, du scheinst ja auch ziemlich fertig zu sein!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Mir fällt gleich die Decke auf den Kopf. Hab mir noch Doom3 geholt und spiele das im Eildurchlauf durch. Wenn Snooker kommt wird das auch geguckt. Zu mehr bin ich nicht in der Lage


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

JAAAAAAA! Gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2014)

falls noch wer nen vorbau mit ordentlich neigung sucht:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34209_Nine-Vorbau-OS.html

habe ich hier bis jetzt erst einmal gesehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Das sind -17.... aber im Leben keine 70! Man bedenke: 90Grad waere senkrecht nach unten!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Wollts gerade sagen  Vielleicht 70%?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2014)

- 20°


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Selbst auf dem Vorbau steht 70°


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht soll man den nicht heißer als bei 70 °(C) waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> - 20°


Bei mir sind das eher +20°


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll man den nicht heißer als bei 70 °(C) waschen.



Geht der sonst ein oder steht der dann nicht mehr so gut?


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2014)

So ich bin jetzt mal ne runde auf dem Asphaltschneider, ma sehn, was so geht


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Ich beneide Dich


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geht der sonst ein oder steht der dann nicht mehr so gut?



Der wird sonst schrumpelig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Was haltet Ihr davon ?
...das könnte ich mir mit Alunippeln vorstellen.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht ordentlich aus. Was hälst du denn von H+SON Felgen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Die hab ich auf dem plan...

Anderes Problem: ich hab ein gutes Angebot für ein VPACE carbon crosser,... Jetzt wurde mit von nen Bike shop, wo der Besitzer bei mir im Verein ist der bergamont carbon sram disk crosser angeboten Hmmm....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Du hast es schon nicht einfach


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Nimm BEIDE Sascha! 

Jens, ist der LRS nicht zu teuer für so ein Billigbike?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Der vpace waere halt komplett schwarz, ultegra und leichter. Lrs (Novatech bor 366).
Das bergamont ist bunt und hat sram... Die hydro wollte ich eh... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Das VPACE sieht geil aus und steht nicht an jeder Ecke, das Bergamnont wäre mir bissel zu bunt, wenn es in dem Team Blau ist.
Hätte auch gar keine Klamotten die dazu passen würden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, ist der LRS nicht zu teuer für so ein Billigbike?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht ordentlich aus. Was hälst du denn von H+SON Felgen?


Ich kann leider nicht einspeichen und soll auch nicht so teuer sein.....ich wollte es dann auch mal mit Dichtmilch und weniger Druck im Reifen probieren.
Gibt es Deine Kombi irgendwo fertig zu kaufen?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Nö, ich denke da müsste man wohl irgendeinen Laufradbauer beauftragen.


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Das Bild ist schlecht zu erkennen Jens, sind das Blumen?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre auf mavic tn719 die rara crossreifen tubeless mit Milch. Einfach notubes Band, Ventil und Milch, 3 bar und gut. Bin aber auch schon drunter gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

Natürlich sind das rote Rosen (Sorte: Teufelina).....mit STACHELN.  

400,- für den LRS finde ich nicht zu teuer, mich stören nur die Messingnippel.


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Meine Freundin will heute auch deine blöde Serie gucken, Jens. Das kommt ja hintereinander weg - soweit die Anzeige im Netz reicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2014)

...wie heißt das so, kleine Sünden werden sofort bestraft 
 das geht bei mir schon die letzten Nächte so.


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Naja, vlt. gibt es ja wenigstens was zu sehen - an Weibsvolk!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Habe mal wieder einen super Artikel eingestellt. Bei einer Kaufanfrage über PN bin ich schon skeptisch, vorallendingen wenn der User erst kurz angemeldet ist und sonst noch nichts im Forum gemacht hat.



> Hi hast du noch zu verkauf http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/339444-sram-x-0-long-cage-9-fach



Ich: Ja, steht noch zum Verkauf



> super und kanst du schicken auch nachname


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Würde ich nicht machen - deinen Nachnamen schicken!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn er es haben will soll er vorab zahlen, wie auch immer. Nachnahme finde ich blöd und nur sinnvoll wenn es arg eilig und gaypal ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Ich wusste ja schon nach der ersten Mail worauf es wohl hinaus läuft:

Ich: Nein, nur Vorabüberweisung und der Handel grundsätzlich nur über den Bikemarkt.



> das ist fur mich Risiko



Achso, das ganze per PN - nicht im Bikemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Lass ihn halt labern. Der Preis ist sehr fair und da kauft es bald ein anderer.
Meine Freundin ist eingepennt und ich kann endlich den Dreck wegschalten und meine House Aufnahmen von gestern ansehen! 
Diese komische Serie ist das langweiligste was ich je sehen musste!!!


----------



## Metrum (28. Februar 2014)

Ach ja - Gute Nacht!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

N8 Veikko!


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2014)

Der bikemarkt is schon lustig, bin aber eben auch mal wieder was losgeworden

Toll is auch immer wie die alle net lesen können und immer nach Sachen fragen die in der Beschreibung stehen


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich vorhin auch schon.
* SRAM X.0 Long Cage 9-Fach*

"Wie lang ist der Käfig?"


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2014)

Geilster bei mir letztens: In der Überschrift stand: VERSANDKOSTENFREI


"Verschickst du auch?!"


So bin für heute raus gn8


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter scheint zu gut zu werden ....bin aber erstmal auf Arbeit


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Samstagsarbeit? Puhhh!

Es geht weiter 


> letze woche hab ich hier gekauf rahmset bis 600 € nachname ohne problem und 45 € taile ist problem?


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2014)

Marcel, schreib ihm wenn du herausfindest wo sein Haus wohnt, dann machst du ihn Messer, wenn er nicht aufhört!

Moin Männer! Hier kommt langsam die Sonne raus und ich muß mir jetzt beim Morgen Latte überlegen - mach ichs oder mach ichs nicht, wegen dem Rotz.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

Mit oder ohne Rahm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. März 2014)

Da schreib ihm du machst Rahmeschnetzeltes aus ihm!







Oder die harte Tour!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2014)

...jetzt helfen nur noch glasklare Anweisungen von Dir


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2014)

Veikko, mach es......putz Dir die Nase


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2014)

Ja, ich mach es auch. Mir gehts eh eben sehr gut - nachdem ich meiner Mieterin gestern die Kündigung gesendet habe und sie die wohl bald in Händen hält. 
Jetzt fehlen beinah fünf Mieten, von der Kuh samt ihrer Sippe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2014)

...auf die Tour har sie wohl nicht reagiert.


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2014)

Nö, DAS ist jetzt die harte Tour! Hatte ja immer noch auf ein Einsehen gehofft, denn wenn ich die jetzt raushaue sehe ich von der Kohle eh nix mehr. Hatte nur noch die Füße still gehalten damit das Haus über den Winter beheizt ist und ich nicht zum streuen oder Schnee schippen hinfahren muss, wenn es leer ist. Jetzt suche ich mir Rentner oder sowas in der Art. Zweimal auf die Fresse geflogen mit den Mietern das genügt.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

Sowas ist mal richtig Assi!
Meine Eltern haben auch noch 2 Mietwohnungen im alten Elternhaus (300km von hier). Ausgefallene Mieten gab es bisher zum Glück nicht, aber was da so manchmal passiert! Zum Glück wohnt meine Oma noch dort im Haus.

Es geht noch weiter, ich brauche gar nichts mehr zu schreiben:



> Wann sollte ich am Montag geschickt fotografiert Nachweis der Überweisung. Sie sie senden? oder Sie haben, um Geld auf dem Konto haben


----------



## maddda (1. März 2014)

Sowas is immer Mist....Hatte nen Kumpel von mir auch...da gings aber net um geld. Die haben ein Zweifamilienhaus und die eine hälfte halt vermietet. Als die ersten Mieter raus waren konnten die erstmal renovieren


----------



## Metrum (1. März 2014)

Ich habe damals schon nach der ersten Mieterin (Messi) bis auf die Dielen alles rausgerissen. Da lag die Scheisze vom Keller bis unters Dach und in einem Nebengebäude lag der Müll der gesamten Mietzeit. Die haben nicht einmal Müll abholen lassen. Das Blöde ist dass du das vorher nie merkst, wenn du den Mietvertrag klar machts. Alle total nett und solide. Und am Ende ist man der Arsch. Die letzte hat ja auch noch meine, dort befindlichen, Gründerzeitmöbel an den Antikhandel verkauft. Alles weg!  Und da die am Ende NIE Kohle haben werden hast du auch null Chancen was wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2014)

Baseball Schläger und Inkasso Moskau!

Ich würde dem nur gegen Vorkasse verkaufen! Soll er sein Schaltwerk Hall da kaufen, wo er den Rahmen her hat!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2014)

Crashtest Vorbau/Lenker in der Mountain Bike.......Tune ist durchgefallen


----------



## maddda (1. März 2014)

Bin auch weg von Tune, fast alles was ich von denen hatte ist in irgendeiner Weise zerbröselt
Das einzige was hält ist der Schnellspanner und der Speedneedle (gut den hab ich auch zerstört, aber das war meine Schuld)...wobei die stellen den Speedy ja noch netmal selbst her


----------



## maddda (1. März 2014)

Leute ich freu mich grad wie ein Schnitzel!!!!
Hatte eigentlich nach meiner Matheklausur gegrübelt, ob ich bestanden habe oder nicht. Ist in unserem Studiengang son siebfach, wie überall^^Hatte die schon im ersten semster net mitgeschrieben, weils zu viel war und ich iwe net durchkam
Grad gesehen, dass die Ergebnisse da sind, hab mit 3,0 bestanden


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2014)

glückwunsch


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2014)

glückwunsch!


so, der dhl fritze war da und hat mir die fehlenden speichen für meinen crosser/rennrad-lrs gebracht.

novatec d711sb/ d712sb 28 loch
h+son archetype 28 loch
sapim laser vr/hl
dt comp race vl/hr
sapim polyax alunippel

all black!

dann habe ich heute abend was zum basteln.


und nun gehts biken.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

Ohh viel Spaß!

Ich kann gleich mal meine Lizenz für '14 abholen. Nicht das ich grade Lust auf Biken hätte oder so


----------



## maddda (1. März 2014)

Danke euch


Mir fährt 2014 auch wieder mit ohne Lizenz^^

Haste Doom shon durch?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2014)

och nöö, dann fahren wir ja zusammen im nrw fun cup.
falls du mal ein rennen fährst.


die ergebnisse werden hier dann bitte verschwiegen.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2014)

Also CC-Rennen fahr ich evtl mal Solingen oder Remscheid mit, weils passt und umme Ecke liegt. KOnzentrier mich halt auf die Marathons und 24h geschichten...XC is iwe nix für mir^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2014)

berichtge wie die Felgen sind! Meine Lizenz sollte eigentlich auch mal langsam kommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> 
> Mir fährt 2014 auch wieder mit ohne Lizenz^^
> ...



Jo, innerhalb von 2 Abenden. Hat nur so 6-7h gedauert.


Daniel gewinnt doch eh den Hobby-Cup?!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2014)

in der wertung oberschenkelumfang zu kfa garantiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

Wie kann ich bei Youtube die Gema umgehen, damit ich einen Livestream des US XC Cups sehen kann?

Die Gesamtwertung hatte er aber '13.


----------



## Junior97 (1. März 2014)

http://www.proxfree.com/youtube-proxy.php
hiermit sollte es klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. März 2014)

läuft das Rennen jetzt? ne link? dankeschön


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2014)

http://www.usacycling.org/us-cup-series-begins-saturday-with-live-stream.htm

Da ist gerade 7:30am


----------



## BENDERR (1. März 2014)

sehr geil! dann weiß ich ja jetzt was ich heute abend mache


----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Mooooin!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Moin Männer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
6°C ....genau die richtige Temp. für meinen gestressten Kopf nach 3h "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht"


----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Hööma Jungens hier sind doch bestimmt shimanski experten unter euch.

Habe am ragley ne 10fach XT und wollte gerne ein shadow+ schaltwerk montieren. Wisst ihr zufällig, ob die XT- 770-10 (erste shimano 10 fach gruppe). Mit den 10fach shadow+ schaltwerken kompatibel sind? Wollte wahrscheinlich gerne nen Zee oder sowas in der richtung fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2014)

bei shimano mtb gilt: 10fach ist 10fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Würde ich auch meinen! Habe mir da noch nie so Gedanken gemacht sondern immer einfach verbaut. Hat bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Alles klar danke Jungs


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Ich geh jetzt aufs Bike - Sonne lacht. Das einzige Problem ist dass Sonntag und schönes Wetter ist und daher die ganzen Stadtmenschen auf den Beinen sind. Da bleibt nur abseitiges Waldgelände und Tagebau über. Oder ich pack den anderen LRS ins Ding und fahre übers Land.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2014)

Ich werde jetzt auch mal gemütlich eine Runde aufs Rad gehen. Nur Rumeiern und kaum Belastung - Sonne scheint


----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Frische Luft tut auch gut!

Hab grad erstmal noch krempel in den Bikemarkt gestellt. Krass, was sich da so an kleinkram ansammelt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2014)

Tach... ich bin sowas von "out of order"! Belle wie ab, voellig verotzt und der Kopf mag mich au net :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Dann mal Gute Besserung Sascha! Da liegt ihr wohl jetzt alle lang?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2014)

Gestern das erste Mal in diesem Jahr eine dreistellige Kilometerzahl gefahren und heute das Rad nach Monaten endlich mal wieder geputzt.
Heute habe ich dann beim Ausgangspunkt meiner Tour ein gewisses Sepcialized Epic gesehen. Von einem Typen von Usedom  Da sagt Maik die Pflaume nicht mal Bescheid, dass er in B ist.


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Maik sagt nur das Nötigste! 

Wie schafft man eigentlich sowas, auch in der anderen Anzeige von ihm! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-rad/185305496-217-3974?ref=search


----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Et is Karneval, da steht die Welt Kopf


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Vlt. haste recht Philipp.


----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Brauch jemand noch nen tune LRS für 350€?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--NoTubes-ZTR-Flow--32-Loch--Laufradsatz.html

Leider vorne QR 20 und die alten Flow felgen.
Hatte schon überlegt ihn zu zerlegen, nen teil zu behalten und nen teil zu verkaufen, aber die alten Flow bekommt man so schlecht weg und die Tune naben bekommt man mittlerweile auch nur noch hinterhergeworfen...


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Der ist ja nur für Trekkingräder!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2014)

Frische Luft tut wirklich gut. Musste mich aber stark zügeln und der Puls ging an jeder Steigung rasant hoch 

@ Sascha: Gute Besserung
@ Jens: Wow! Bei euch ist ja schon Frühling


----------



## Metrum (2. März 2014)

Bei uns kommt der Bärlauch auch schon langsam raus. Freu mich schon wenn es dann wieder überall nach dem Zeugs riecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Frische Luft tut wirklich gut. Musste mich aber stark zügeln und der Puls ging an jeder Steigung rasant hoch
> 
> @ Sascha: Gute Besserung
> @ Jens: Wow! Bei euch ist ja schon Frühling


Predige auch allen immer wieder, wie ich ne erkältung verschleppt habe, wenn sie zu früh wieder starten wollen. Naja war kein spaß, aber solangs man net übertreibt isses ok


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2014)

Hier stehen auch schon überall Schneeglöckchen und Krokusse 

Marcel, für 'ne lockere Runde warst du ganz schön lange unterwegs.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. März 2014)

Bin mit einem MTB Kollegen noch eine Weile rumgeeiert und haben uns ein wenig verquatscht 
War aber wirklich locker


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Maik sagt nur das Nötigste!
> 
> Wie schafft man eigentlich sowas, auch in der anderen Anzeige von ihm!
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cannondale-rad/185305496-217-3974?ref=search


Der schießt die Bilder aus der Hüfte und drückt mit seinem Teil auf den Auslöser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2014)

morgen leute

na Sascha wie gehts Dir, besser? Und ja Lupus ich lobe Besserung....


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2014)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2014)

morgen... nope, noch immer unveraendert -> krank zuhause


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. März 2014)

sascha...das ja nicht so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Gute Besserung Sascha und nerve Deine Famelie zu Hause nicht so sehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2014)

die sind in Ikea gefahren


----------



## maddda (3. März 2014)

Moooin!
Meine Eltern wollen auch gleich zu Ikea....ich glaub ich hab dann Hunger und komm mit

Gestern hab ich nen Tune Vr Schnellspanner in den Bikemarkt gestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis jemand fragt ob der HR spanner auch dabei is


----------



## Metrum (3. März 2014)

Moin!

Die Sonne scheint und ich habe über den Tag verteilt Termine. Würde am liebsten jetzt aufs Bike aber nein - ich sitze im Wartezimmer, Medis holen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2014)

Veikko....zum abkürzen über den See


----------



## Metrum (3. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2014)

Aha.....das Luxusmodell


----------



## maddda (3. März 2014)

Sodele mein Fuji steht fast.
Flahas und etwas kleinkram fehlt noch Bis jetzt liege ich laut teileliste auf 10358gr. Mit Spezi Control Reifen


----------



## BENDERR (3. März 2014)

bilder!


----------



## h0rst99 (3. März 2014)

Bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (3. März 2014)

Bilder!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2014)

ordentliche Bilder


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2014)

Ich sehe nix!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (3. März 2014)

Ich finde es ist total schön geworden!!!


----------



## maddda (3. März 2014)

Bilder kommen morgen... jez is dunkel^^


----------



## pirat00 (4. März 2014)

Es ist hell, wo bleiben die Fotos ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2014)

Sehr hell! Und kalt


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2014)

... und ziemlich feucht!
Habs doch geahnt, heute keine Termine und es regnet!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Trocken, 3°C und windstill.......und HELL .....und mal wieder über den Saaleradweg mit dem Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2014)

Ich werde wohl heute auf Arbeit einschlafen - irgendwer hat meine Kaffeekanne geklaut. Von meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2014)

darauf steht doch normal Todestrafe!


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2014)

Mindestens. Ich war in allen 9 Küchen in 5 Stockwerken. Nirgends. Rundmail ist schon vor 'ner Stunde raus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Gehst Du mit einer Thermoskaffeekanne auf Arbeit ?....normalerweise , die steht bestimmt noch zu Hause


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2014)

Kopp ab! Oder Riserlenker mit Hörnchen 


Ich dann erstmal aufs Rad. Besser kann es wohl nicht werden


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gehst Du mit einer Thermoskaffeekanne auf Arbeit ?....normalerweise , die steht bestimmt noch zu Hause



Nein, es ist eine French Press. Und die bleibt immer auf Arbeit und steht auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Aha...so eine Art Bodum, die hat die Putzfrau zerhauen


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2014)

Die Kanne ist von Bodum. Und ja, das könne gut sein - der Stempel (also der Deckel mit dem Sieb) ist noch da. Aber dann hätte ich wenigstens eine Nachricht.
Des Weiteren gibt es zum Wochenbeginn noch Ärger mit der geliebten Telekom


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Wisst Ihr, wie ich wieder aus dieser Kompakt- oder Wasauchimmeransicht mit den drei Balken (rechts oben) in die gewohnte Ansicht mit den Themenbalken zurück komme......ist vorhin umgesprungen nach einem Verbindungsproblem. 
Dringend.....so macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2014)

Du lagst übrigens richtig. Die Putzfrau hat das Ding zerdeppert. Um das zu erfahren, muss man natrülich erst einmal ewig selbst nachforschen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Die hätte Dir auch einen Zettel hingelegt....aber Du kannst ja kein russisch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2014)

Zumindest lesen könnte ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zumindest lesen könnte ich es


Konnte ich auch mal.....aber da ist nicht mehr viel hängen geblieben


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2014)

Ach wie ärgerlich!

Ich war erstmal fast 3h bei bestem Wetter auf dem Rad. Da hier alle (außer mir) beim Karneval sind, war der Wald auch schön leer


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2014)

Frau von Putzen bringt dir mit neue Maschine für Kaffee - aus Russland!


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2014)

Ich geh jetzt gleich aufs Rad. War bis jetzt in der Garage am Ding basteln und nun scheint die Sonne!


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Konnte ich auch mal.....aber da ist nicht mehr viel hängen geblieben



Wenn du Saschas Nachrichten lesen kannst, sollte es mit den russischen auch keine Probleme geben!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2014)

Naja... fuer Russisch hat es bei mir net gelangt 
Dafuer wohne ich zu nahe an Frankreich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, wie ich wieder aus dieser Kompakt- oder Wasauchimmeransicht mit den drei Balken (rechts oben) in die gewohnte Ansicht mit den Themenbalken zurück komme......ist vorhin umgesprungen nach einem Verbindungsproblem.
> Dringend.....so macht das keinen Spaß











....ich hab es heraus gefunden, die Seitenansicht musste ich auf 90% Zoom reduzieren und nicht auf 100% stehen lassen.
Hab ich´s drauf oder hab ich`s drauf


----------



## Metrum (4. März 2014)

Vielleicht liegts nur an deiner Tastatur, Jens?


----------



## maddda (4. März 2014)

Soo die gewünschten Photos sind jez bei den CC-Racebikes drin


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

Probiere es mal aus.....zoome mal Deine Seitenansicht auf ? 150% (bei mir reichte 100%)oder so, und schon bist Du in der komischen Handyansicht 

Das ist nicht meine Tastatur, da arbeiten solche Hände dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo die gewünschten Photos sind jez bei den CC-Racebikes drin


Ich hab die Bilder mal in "Fuji Projekt Gold" verschoben 
Schade, das das Gold nicht so rüber kommt.
Mal was Anderes  und schön mit durchgehenden Linern montiert.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2014)

Nabend Jungs.

Viele Grüsse aus Kals am Großglockner. 
Kind und Kegel sind zu Hause ;  bin mit Daddy+Frau, Schwester+Schwager+Baby hier...
Wetter, sowie Schnee und Pistenverhältnisse sind top und das Bord läuft wie am Schnürchen. 
Habe mir aber iwi die Leisten ruiniert, puuuh, die Schmerzen wie S..!!!


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Mache heute den Fahrer für die Clowns, da Claudia auch übel erkältet war und noch schwächelt. Also gehts jetzt ab nach Weimar und Jena, Kinder glücklich machen.  Jetzt kommt schon langsam die Sonne durch die Wolken, wäre wohl auch was zum biken gewesen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
einen Schönen sonnigen Tag Allen


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2014)

Moinsen.

@ Philipp: Wann willst denn mal rumkommen, wenn die Karre jetzt fertig ist?


----------



## maddda (5. März 2014)

Moooin,

@ Marcel wann passt es dir am besten? Meinen Hausarbeitsmist hab ich gestern abgegeben und bis der nächste Krempel feddich sein muss is was Zeit


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2014)

Eigentlich immer. Bin da jetzt recht frei in meiner Frezeitplanung. 
Nur morgen bin ich in irgendeinem Audi-Zentrum so einer Veranstaltung


----------



## maddda (5. März 2014)

Wie siehtsn mit Samstach aus?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2014)

Wenns Wetter passt, sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. März 2014)

Alles klar sauber
Ich meld mich dann ma bei Facebook die tage


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2014)

so mal wieder ein wenig unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## maddda (5. März 2014)

Top!
Das Bike kann was Was fährste da für ne übersetzung? 38er und 11-36?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2014)

danke, z. Z. 36 und 11-36


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2014)

Sehr tolles Rad!


----------



## maddda (5. März 2014)

Lange wirds mit dem Hope 40Z Ritzel für die Kassetten wohl net mehr dauern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2014)

Dann sind die vielleicht sogar schneller als AbsoluteBlack.

Habs heute auf meiner Runde etwas aggressiv angegangen. Doppelte S-Kurve mit Bäumen als Begrenzung. Schon beim zweiten Baum zu früh eingelenkt und ordentlich den Baum mit der Schulter mitgenommen. Geknallt hats ordentlich und der Bremsweg war bei 5cm


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. März 2014)

hmm, nicht die feine Art  sonst aber alles ganz geblieben?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2014)

Am Lenkerstopfen hing ein wenig Rinde. Den Lenker hats wohl mit Vorderrad etwas quergestellt und dann bin ich natürlich hinterher.
Nur etwas am Arm und der Schulter geschürft, sonst alles paletti


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2014)

Männer bremsen mit dem  Baum, Marcel!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2014)

jaaa Mann!


----------



## maddda (5. März 2014)

Wozu sind Bäume denn auch sonst da ?!

War eben auch ne runde drehn, hier sind die Trails teilweise schon staubig


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2014)

@Marcel, verwechselst Du da nicht die Sportart....Bäume sind keine Slalomstangen 
@Veikko, ist Deiner Fuhre auf der Fahrt das Lachen vergangen oder bist Du ordentlich gefahren?
@Sascha, wird Zeit das Du wieder gesund wirst....sonst bin ich weg 
@Philipp, bei uns auch ....obwohl ich vorhin in einen kleinen Schauer geraten bin


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2014)

Ja, hat alles gepasst. Ich war jedesmal die ganze Zeit mit dem Hund spazieren, der ja auch mit musste.
Und der Verkehr war auch sehr flüssig und ich konnte ohne Stau durchheizen. 
Nun habe ich morgen wieder frei und hoffe dass das Wetter trotzdem sonnig ist. Aber ich fürchte es wird eher trüb.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> @Marcel, verwechselst Du da nicht die Sportart....Bäume sind keine Slalomstangen
> @Veikko, ist Deiner Fuhre auf der Fahrt das Lachen vergangen oder bist Du ordentlich gefahren?
> @Sascha, wird Zeit das Du wieder gesund wirst....sonst bin ich weg
> @Philipp, bei uns auch ....obwohl ich vorhin in einen kleinen Schauer geraten bin



Das ist meiner geringste Sorge! Heute kam meine Lizenz und ich hab keine Lust nur hinter her zu fahren!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2014)

Du darfst nur nicht verkrampfen und die Erfolge kommen dann schon....*in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft und mit viel Spaß am Spiel kann nichts schiefgehen*, manchmal fühlt man sich nach einer Zwangspause besser als vorher. Und total Saftlos wird man nicht in zwei Wochen 
Wann wird es "Ernst"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Ihr Langschläfer


----------



## maddda (6. März 2014)

Tach Leute,

Mittlwerweilew komm ich mir vor, wien Eichhörnchen, dass net mehr weiß, wo es seine Nüsse versteckt hat.
Eben nen Karton zum verschicken gesucht und oh Wunder unter nem Haufen Reifen in meinem Zimmer einen gefunden. Leer war der aber net...hatte vor jahren für die Rolle mal ne deore Kurbel gekauft und nur die kurbelarme benutzt. Drin waren noch Kettenblätter und Innenlager


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2014)

Haha! Nicht schlecht


----------



## maddda (6. März 2014)

Nanü nix los hier?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

die ruhe vor dem Sturm


----------



## maddda (6. März 2014)

Hoffn wirs, alle auf  maloche oder wat?

Ich hab jetzt nen Prob im mom, hab alle Bikes eig. soweit fertig...jez is mir langweilig


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

wieviele sind es?

Sascha biste wieder fit und arbeiten??


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2014)

Ja, @Work... ich will auch wieder aufs RAD!!! Aber vllt fahre ich morgen zur Arbeit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

klingt ja erstmal gut die Richtung stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. März 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wieviele sind es?
> 
> Sascha biste wieder fit und arbeiten??


Sind nur drei, eins für jeden einsatzbereich
Im Keller steht aber noch mehr, weil meine Eltern auch Bikeverrückt sind und ich da auch hinundwieder was aufbaue, aber im mom steht nix an


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2014)

Du könntest Dich mal in meinen Keller beamen und am Spezi die Schwingenlager wechseln....ist alles da, auch der Lagerausdrückspezialwerkzeugdinstakoffer ....11/2h Arbeit 


.....Bier steht nebenan


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

hmm, Ich hoffe meine Lager am Spezi halten noch ne weile...hmm Radideen habe ich auch gerade genug


----------



## maddda (6. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du könntest Dich mal in meinen Keller beamen und am Spezi die Schwingenlager wechseln....ist alles da, auch der Lagerausdrückspezialwerkzeugdinstakoffer ....11/2h Arbeit
> 
> 
> .....Bier steht nebenan


Da bin ich immer froh kein Fully zu haben. Vaddi hat ja auch ein Stumpjumper im Keller stehen....da is auch immer alle paar Jahre lagerfluchen angesagt



> .hmm Radideen habe ich auch gerade genug



Kenn ich und jez hat Hope noch die Purplelinie rausgebracht. Hätte voll bock nen Raw-Bike mir Lila anbauteilen zu bauen...und auf nen 4X bike fürn park hätte ich auch Bock, aber ich bin so selten im bikepark


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

naja hatte mal ne altes RM-Fully da hab ich nie was gemacht....ja ja die liebe Benutzung der Bikes danach gehe ich auch gerade...geht aber eher in Richtung SSp, Fatty neuer Crosser


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

achso möcht kein Bier eher ne Schnaps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2014)

Schnaps hab ich nicht....ev. noch ne angetrunkene Wilthener Goldkrone von vor 25 Jahren? ansonsten nur so ein Kräuter und Jägermeisterzeugs  und selbstgemachter Eierlikör für`s Schokoladeneis 


achso.........eindeutig Crosser, für´s Fatty ist es jetzt zu spät


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

hmm...


----------



## Metrum (6. März 2014)

Fattys finde ich sehr unschön, bau dir nen neuen Crosser wenn du Langweile und Geld über hast!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. März 2014)

ja ja er Crosser bräuchte wirklich mal ne Überarbeitung mann bekommt hier einfah zu viele Ideen...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2014)

War dann doch ganz witzig zu sehen, wie so eine Sport-Talkshow entsteht. War auf Einladung mit meinem Vater im Audi-Zentrum Gelsenkirchen zum Audi Star Talk. Gast war Jens Keller (Trainer S04), auch wenn man nicht so Fußball verrückt ist, war es doch gut. 
Dann bin ich vielleicht sogar morgen Abend auf Sport1 zu sehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Moooin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2014)

Taaaach! Endlich wieder auf dem rad gesessen!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Taaaach! Endlich wieder auf dem rad gesessen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Da wär mir die Zeit zu schade....wenn dann fahre ich auch damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Soo ich werd jez auch mal ne runde drehen...wetter is übergeil hier!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Viel Spaß! Verausgab dich nicht zu sehr 

Da wollte ich jetzt schön eine Runde mit dem Renner drehen, da eiert das HR so komisch. -> Ein Nippel abgerissen.
Wäre ja sonst eine Sache von ein paar Minuten, ist aber ein Schlauchreifen Laufradsatz 
Muss ich wohl das MTB bemühen.


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2014)

War auch eben ne Runde drehen, war richtig schön! 
Morgen gehts in den Garten, wieder alles aufrüsten fürs Jahr und da muss ich mal schauen ob der Crosser noch da steht oder jetzt ein Bauernkind damit übers Feld rollt. Bzw. es trägt, da ich den LRS ja hier habe. 
Marcel, aus solchen Gründen mag ich Reifen + Schläuche. Auch Milch hat mich nicht überzeugt, da ich gern mal Reifen wechsel.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Naja, sonst sind da ja Tufos fürs Rennen drauf. Ist einfach unschlagbar bei vielen Durchschlägen.
Für den Alltag/Training dann doch unpraktikabel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2014)

Gestern im Dunkeln bin ich auch volle "Möhre"  mit dem Renn-LRS durch ein Schlagloch im Asphalt geknallt....zum Glück kein Platten, muss aber im Hellem mal schauen ob die Felge einen mitbekommen hat 
Der Trend geht eindeutig in Richtung Drittlaufradsatz


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Den gibts sogar bald wirklich...

Ich war dann nur eine knackige Runde mit dem MTB unterwegs. GoPro war dabei, mal sehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2014)

Ich war nur locker heim rollen... Weibe will ins Kino -> Sascha hat Lukas Dienst
Jetzt gibt es erstmal Crêpes!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2014)

Männerabend, Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2014)

Nur Bier will er noch keins

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2014)

Bist Du da sicher?


----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Bin auch wieder da, war ne nette Runde Ma schaun, Vaddi müsste jeden augenblick von seiner Dienstreise zurück kommen 

Gekocht hab ich heute auch schon, hab unsern neuen Wok ausprobiert. Muss man ja anscheinend heute haben sowas

Hope hat wortgehalten:

https://www.facebook.com/hopetech/p...1958553845985/676476325727536/?type=1&theater


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Geilomat. Jetzt muss nur noch irgendwer liefern können. (ich warte auch immer noch auf meinen Vorbau).
Hab gerade gesehen, dass an einem Wochenende gleich zwei Deutschland-Cup Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth sind. Eine Woche vor Sundern-Hagen, das wäre was


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2014)

minimaus darf raus...












Das entstand gestern...
Der Himmel hat sich für mich kurz aufgetan...


----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geilomat. Jetzt muss nur noch irgendwer liefern können. (ich warte auch immer noch auf meinen Vorbau).
> Hab gerade gesehen, dass an einem Wochenende gleich zwei Deutschland-Cup Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth sind. Eine Woche vor Sundern-Hagen, das wäre was


Bei CRC isser schon gelistet für 72€ denke mal die bekommen die ersten. Werd gleich mal zwei stück bestelln denk ich


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Bei 72€ warte ich erstmal noch auf AB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Wulftooth hat ja auch welche. Man könnte mal bei Bikeavenue anfragen, ob die die besorgen können, oder bekommen. Die ham ja auch Kettenblätter von denen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2014)

Die haben aber nur 42er. So was fettes will ich gar nicht.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Mmh naja bei hope kann man zumindest sicher sein, dass es Bombenqualität is und verschleißen werden die Dinger eh kaum, weil wegen groß...


----------



## Metrum (7. März 2014)

Ich finde den Trend pervers und fahre da lieber vorn paar Blätter mehr und muss hinten nicht so nen Pizzateller verbauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die haben aber nur 42er. So was fettes will ich gar nicht.


Nehmt die doch...wenn sie mal lieferbar sind.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2014)

Es geht um die Ringe für die obere Position auf der Kassette nicht um kettenblätter


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2014)

Auch so, der Marcel hat mich mit dem "fett" ....ich dachte fetter Gang, total verwirrt


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Ein 36T Spiderless kommt ja auch noch


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2014)

Moin Männer!

Noch ist es grau und ich bin auf das schöne Wetter gespannt. Haben uns heute zum Essen beim Schwiegervater eingeladen und von da aus in den Garten. Kids haben sturmfrei und wir unsere Ruhe. 
Schöne Bilder Jens, wie immer. Nur ein 29er in s oder xs mag mir nicht gefallen. Von den Proportionen her sieht es immer aus wie ein Kleinkind auf Papas Rad. Aber Spaß muss es ja machen und sonst nix!


----------



## maddda (8. März 2014)

Mooin!

Bin gerade am sachen einpacken, gleich gehts dann zu Marcel ne runde drehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (8. März 2014)

Na dann euch beiden viel Spaß und ne pannenfreie Tour. Was bei dem Team sicherlich schwierig wird!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Das wird sicher gut. Wetter ist perfekt, Trails mittlerweile trocken und wenn das Chaos-Racing-Team am Start ist.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2014)

sooo... letzte Hoffnung, das es nicht der Zaboo Rahmen ist: Hinterradnabe zerlegt und frisch gefettet. War scho bissle dreckig und trocken...
Ich will eigentlich keinen neuen Rahmen kaufen :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2014)

Moin miteinander!




Wieder zu Hause angekommen....  










Heli Tirol mit dem Großglockner im Hintergrund





Äktschn-Bilder habe ich noch nicht zur Hand, hat der Schwager auf dem Handy.
Schön war's.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2014)

Sehr schoen marco!
Da ich immer noch belle wie doof und die Nebenhoelen noch immer dicht sind -> kein Training heute


----------



## xmaxle (8. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich finde den Trend pervers und fahre da lieber vorn paar Blätter mehr und muss hinten nicht so nen Pizzateller verbauen.


Digitales High-Five ! 


Ach Sascha wenn du Spitz auf Kopf fit werden musst, gibts da nen Männertipp für freie Schleimhäute:
Ich bin ja allergisch auf alles, und werde jedes Frühjahr aufs Neue wenn die Frühblüher volles Rohr lospollen für ca. 1 Woche ausgeknockt. Und dann gibts ja Situationen, dass man rausmuss. Wenn du freie Nebenhöhlen willst, schnupf mal ein paar Tropfen Eukalyptusöl die Nase hoch. Leg dich aber gleich danach hin, oder dir ziehts die Beine weg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2014)

Gute Besserung, Sascha!


War eben mit Frauchen spazieren zum Feldi. 
- Alter Schwede, 75% aller Farradfahrer (das waren KEINE Biker, ,, nein, nein!!) mit kurzen Hosen, hohen Tennissocken, viel zu weiten XXXL-Windjacken (oder war es vielleicht ein Zelt), Satteltasche, Schutzbleche und STVZO-Beleuchtung oben, unten, seitlich, vorne, hinten... unterwegs. Und dann in Gorilla-Angriffshaltung mit bösem Blick vor der Gaststätte auf und ab gerollt...

Dann standen 3 Kerle, schätze anfang 30, mit Adidas-Schnellfi..erhosen und Integralhelm an einem Berg(chen) und haben sich einfach nicht getraut. Da bin ich letzte Fahrt mit dem Crosser runter... 

Was für Affen!!!


Fazit:   Ich kann mich tatsächlich fremdschämen und doch ein wenig intolernt sein....     -   Aber nur manchmal!!   

Glaube Sascha versteht mich!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2014)

Hmmm... Stimmt, hatte ich voll vergessen. Normal habe ich immer japanisches heiloel genommen.

So ein paar Helden hab ich mal mit dem crosser erwischt...die haben geglotzt, als ich mit dem crosser in den drops ihre frisch gebuddelte line runter bin 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na dann euch beiden viel Spaß und ne pannenfreie Tour. Was bei dem Team sicherlich schwierig wird!!!


Wir haben es heute Pannenfrei geschafft und es sind auch keine andere Leute zu schaden gekommen
War ne Super Runde! und Marcels Eltern können echt gut Kochen bzw Grilln!

@marco geile Bilder, da liegt ja sogar schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Jau, hat schon gut gefetzt. Werde gleich auch noch ein bissel am GoPro Video bauen und dann hier hochladen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2014)

Ich wollte die gopro auch mit nehmen,... Hatte sie schon am Rad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Das erste mit dem Wurzel-Steine-Schredder-Trail lädt gerade. Ist nicht steil und auch nicht schwierig, aber es gibt keine Linie und rumpelt gut.
Mal sehen ob ich noch was kurzes vom Jägerpfad (ca. 3-4min Trail nur bergab am Schräghang) hochlade. Zumindest ein paar nette Ausschnitte.


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2014)

Der Fuchs hats geschafft die Reifen für den Crosser mitzunehmen und die Schläuche zu Hause zu lassen!  Da gehts halt mit den Conti GP über die Straßen, Gelände wird überbewertet!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Laaaaangweilig


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2014)

Arsch! Jetzt kotzt es mich noch mehr an, das ich heute nicht aufs Rad konnte 
Chestmount ist zwar nervig, aber mit die beste Perspektive


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2014)

Wie kommst du mit der Bandbreite der Schaltung klar ; passt alles?


----------



## maddda (8. März 2014)

Jau die Abfahrt hat echt gefetzt ne Linie gabs net einfach Lenker gerade halten und Laufn lassen


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Philipp ist mir nicht weggefahren und er hat 2-Fach. Jetzt kann man auch endlich auf so rumpeligen Stellen wie im Video treten ohne die Kette zu verlieren.

34 mit 11/36 ist schon heavy. Es soll ja noch das 40er für die Kassette kommen.
Dazu für Marathon noch ein 36er für Vorne.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2014)

Ich beobachte grad bei ebay schon nen Type2 Schaltwerk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Jau die Abfahrt hat echt gefetzt ne Linie gabs net einfach Lenker gerade halten und Laufn lassen


Philipp, nutzt du neuerdings Saschas' Rechtschreibprogramm??


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2014)

Ja, mit dem 42er musste bei mir vorne auch ein 36er drauf... sonst hat sich der kleinste so nach Leerlauf angefuehlt.

@taunusteufel78 SACK


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2014)

Gerne!  

Bei 11fach fahre ich z.Zt.   34 -  42/10.
Bin aber erst 1x gefahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Gedämpfte Schaltwerke sind meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Erfindungen der letzten Jahre!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2014)

Guten Abend Männer ,
tolles Video , schöne Fotos....super WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2014)

Guten Abend Männer ,
tolles Video , schöne Fotos....super WE


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. März 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)




----------



## maddda (8. März 2014)

Top!

Hab überigens den Fehler bei meiner Kassette gefunden. auf die Dirty flea kann man die Kassettenteile nemmich unterschiedlich(gegeneinander verdreht) aufstecken und nicht nur in genau einer Position-.- jez geht et aber


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2014)

Wer konstruiert denn sowas?


----------



## maddda (8. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung^^ voll Banane 
Hätte schon fast ne neue Kassette bestellt... Dachte die wäre fertig aber oh wunder jez schaltet sie wieder richtig gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2014)

Oje, das hatte ich auch mal. 
Vor allem hält dann nur ein Steg das ritzel.
Wenn du dann auf den verdrehten Ritzel richtig rein dappst reist der Steg und das Ritzel verdreht sich...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
schon 8°C und Sonne satt .....

Sascha, was ist den das für eine Zeit?.....läuft Dein Rechner in Russland oder ist das Kind schon munter


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2014)

Der kleine war um halb 7 wach... Normal halt. Unter der Woche geht mein Wecker um 530 Uhr. Muss ja 8h arbeiten und will nicht erst um 1800 Uhr raus kommen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. März 2014)

Moin! Hier hingen eben noch Eiszapfen draußen am Wasserhahn! UNGELOGEN!!!  Und alles total nass vom Nebel. Bin eben am Anheizen vom Haus, damit Hasenherz nicht erfriert. Aber die Sonne scheint schon!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2014)

Moin.  

Heute mal gesalzen das Salsa bewegen.  -  So der Plan.
Morgens fehlt mir immer der Tritt i.d. Hintern, bis ich endlich mal hochkomme....

Erst noch ein Kaffee...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2014)

Veikko, leg dir den Eiszapfen mal für schlechte Zeiten zur Seite. Am besten zum 5L Eimer vom eingefrorenen warmen Wasser....


----------



## Metrum (9. März 2014)

Ob der Marco jetzt bei Kaffee Nr. 5 sitzt - oder fährt er schon?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem der springenden Kette auf dem 13er Ritzel gelöst. Der Freilauf hatte etwas Spiel und ich dachte schon die Lager wären hin. Allerdings hat wohl jemand bei Novatec in der Montage gepennt und die Endkappen nicht festgezogen. Ich konnte die einfach per Hand losschrauben. Jetzt aber wieder fest und "good to go"


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2014)

ICH WILL AUCH!!! VERDAMMTE [email protected][email protected]#[email protected][email protected]#%@#$%@@^@%^@T^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2014)

Ich war ja noch gar nicht. Viel zu heiß in der Mittagssonne. Gerade noch einiges an Grillzeug von gestern gefuttert und später dann aufs Rad.

Muss aber erst noch ein wenig die Lehren der Thermodynamik vertiefen und Vorne auch einen RaceKing aufziehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2014)

Navier-Stokes?


----------



## maddda (9. März 2014)

War eben im Fitnessstudio und dann hab ich mal weiter für meine Hausarbeit recherchiert. Jez bin ich grad am Kochen. Eigentlich sollte es spaghetti mit pesto geben, aber es is kein pesto mehr da. Ergo schmeiß ich jez den Wok mal an.

Biken werd ich wohl erst heute abend, vorher gehts net, die Uni nervt-.-


BTW hat wer von euch noch ne leichte 31,6er Sattelstütze mit 400mm rumliegen, die er verkaufen möchte? So unter 200gr? Aber nix mit M5 schrauben an den Yokes---


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. März 2014)

moin,

so Kaffee-Sonnenrunde


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2014)

kennt hier jemand eine alternative zum ritchey wcs c260 mit länge 90 mm, 25° neigung?

finde sonst irgendwie nur was von bontrager, und da gefällt mir die klemmung nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem der springenden Kette auf dem 13er Ritzel gelöst. Der Freilauf hatte etwas Spiel und ich dachte schon die Lager wären hin. Allerdings hat wohl jemand bei Novatec in der Montage gepennt und die Endkappen nicht festgezogen. Ich konnte die einfach per Hand losschrauben. Jetzt aber wieder fest und "good to go"





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch das Problem der springenden Kette auf dem 13er Ritzel gelöst. Der Freilauf hatte etwas Spiel und ich dachte schon die Lager wären hin. Allerdings hat wohl jemand bei Novatec in der Montage gepennt und die Endkappen nicht festgezogen. Ich konnte die einfach per Hand losschrauben. Jetzt aber wieder fest und "good to go"



Ha, ha...., Marcel, das hatte/habe ich bei allen Novatecs. Kannst die Uhr nachstellen. Sicherungslack auftragen, einstellen, passt.

War gut heute!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2014)

@ Maggo: Gut zu wissen 

Nach dem die GoPro gestern mit Philipp schon leer war musste ich noch mal hin.
Zwischendrin hab ich auch noch einen mit einem Enduro drauf. Der hat mich gefragt ob man unten genug Auslauf hat, obwohl er mich schon vorher mehrmals fahren gesehen hat 

Hab den Burschen aber rausgeschnitten


----------



## maddda (9. März 2014)

Das is aber lieb von dir Marcel, dass du den rausgeschnitten hast. Der trainierte bestimmt für diese "Enduroturen"...

War eben auch noch im Wald etwas spielen. War schön leer so im dunkeln. Aber verdammt viele Kröten waren unterwegs. Müssen bestimmt über 100 gewesen sein. Zwischendurch bin ich echt slalom gefahren.

Hab überigens bei Ebay nen Type2 schaltwerk ersteigert bekommen. Hab 76€ Plus Versand für nen Makelloses X0 LC gezahlt


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2014)

Nee der war ganz cool mit seinem Kollegen unterwegs. Jeans und Basecap, Sattel unten und Musik auf den Ohren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2014)

So, nach dem Geschreddere  von Marcel und Philipp eine Kul-Tour von uns 






http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreisgrabenanlage_von_Goseck

Eine sehr schöne Tour durch unsere Gegend  ....leider habe ich das schönste Bild unbemerkt  gekillt.
Es war alles dabei... Wasserdurchfahrt, das Tandem einen längeren u. steilen Hang hochgeschoben, das erste Eis dieses Jahr aus der Waffel und Sonne ohne Ende , aber es war trotzdem auch kühl auf der langen Tour.




im Hintergrund ist der künstliche Geiseltalsee mit einem Rundkurs von 28 km (Uferlänge 41km)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (10. März 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand eine alternative zum ritchey wcs c260 mit länge 90 mm, 25° neigung?
> finde sonst irgendwie nur was von bontrager, und da gefällt mir die klemmung nicht.



Guten Morgen @all
Sag bescheid, wenn du was finden solltest


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2014)

Für ein echtes Stonehenge hats wohl nicht gereicht? 
Nein, sieht gut aus. Genauso klasse Wetter wie hier


----------



## Metrum (10. März 2014)

Moin Jungs! Noch knapp über Null, aber sonnig. Werde wohl erst noch ne Runde Laub harken, bevor es aufs Bike geht. War gestern auch mit den dünnen Reifen schön. Nachmittag gehts wieder heim.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @all
> Sag bescheid, wenn du was finden solltest


 
naja, die suche war schnell beendet.
habe mir jetzt einfach den ritchey bestellt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Für ein echtes Stonehenge hats wohl nicht gereicht?
> Nein, sieht gut aus. Genauso klasse Wetter wie hier


Stonehenge ist ein steinerner Nachbau (3100 v.Chr.) und Opferplatz  .... unser Holzkreis soll das älteste Sonnenobservatorium der Welt sein  (4800 v.Chr.)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
meine Sitzhöcker brennen.....beim Tandem kommt man selten aus dem Sattel


----------



## maddda (10. März 2014)

JEns sieht ja auch top aus bei euch!Voll krass, dass sich Holz so lange hält:OOder is das restauriert?! Mir is aber noch net klar, was der Kreis mit sternen zu tun hat^^Magst mich mal aufklären?



Werd jetzt mal in die Unibibliothek fahrn...naja wenigstens isses heute leer da...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> JEns sieht ja auch top aus bei euch!Voll krass, dass sich Holz so lange hält:OOder is das restauriert?! Mir is aber noch net klar, was der Kreis mit sternen zu tun hat^^Magst mich mal aufklären?


Oben hatte ich schon ein Link unter dem Bild.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreisgrabenanlage_von_Goseck
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himmelsscheibe_von_Nebra

Grob gesagt ist das ein Hilfsmittel um den Zeitpunkt der Wintersonnenwende und somit den Sommeranfang zu ermitteln und wann mit der Aussaat begonnen werden kann.





Die gelben Linien stellen rechts die Richtung des Sonnenaufgangs und links die des Sonnenuntergangs zur Wintersonnenwende dar. Die senkrechte Linie markiert den astronomischen Meridian


----------



## maddda (10. März 2014)

Ha wieder was gelernt, danke dir. Gar net so blöd die Jungs damals


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2014)

sooo... wieder zurrueck vom Doc: bis Donnerstag krank geschrieben und eine Woche Antibiotika... CRAP!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. März 2014)

Dann leg dich gechillt inne Sonne und tu dir die ruhe an Gute besserung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo... wieder zurrueck vom Doc: bis Donnerstag krank geschrieben und eine Woche Antibiotika... CRAP!!!


Da hat`s Dich doch richtig erwischt...Schnelle Besserung, und setz einen Mundschutz auf wenn Du uns schreibst...Viren sollen sich ja übers Netz ausbreiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2014)

schnell ist relativ. Bin ja schon ueber eine Woche auser gefecht


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2014)

Ich meinte doch ab jetzt ....wenn Du nun das Zeugs schluckst


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2014)

Scheiss krank sein kostet Geld! 
Da keiner tauschen oder verkaufen will, hab ich jetzt halt eine rechte xloc remote bestellt.
Falls jemand seine silberne in eine schwarzer tauschen will, habe ich bald eine linke schwarze übrig 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2014)

Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2014)

Bike shoppen/schrauben... Auch eine Form von ErsatzDroge, wenn man nicht fahren darf...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (10. März 2014)

Bin grad auch fleißig am Bikekrempel planen und kaufen....Hoffentlich kommt das Type2 schaltwerk schnell, weil getunt werden will das auch, bevor es ans rad kommt. So isses mir zu schwer und zu Unnobel


----------



## Crimson_ (10. März 2014)




----------



## Metrum (10. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, Schläuche vergessen und daher nur Straße. 




Und der Kater hat noch sein Grab gestaltet bekommen.





P.S. Das Ding habe ich zweimal gebaut, weil ich nach dem ersten dremeln zwar glücklich war - aber das "L" vergessen hatte!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2014)

moin, 

der Crosser gefällt, welche größe? Und der Kater wird da nun in ruhe Ruhen können.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. März 2014)

Dann hättet ihr halt gesagt, dass das kein Fehler war und der Kater schon immer Merin hieß.
Habe gestern endlich wieder Kram für den Stahlhobel bestellt 

Ach ja: Moin Mädels!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2014)

Dann ruht Merlin jetzt in Frieden!

Gehts also endlich weiter?
Moinsen 

Gestern 7h gelernt - nicht auf dem Rad gewesen, heute ist Dreckswetter und viel Nebel


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2014)

Moin!
Ich hätte ja auch nen Unterstrich hinmachen können- wie bei nem Gewinnspiel! 
Aber meiner Freundin hätte das nicht gepasst und da ich den Kater ja immer verschenken wollte, was sich nun aber erledigt hatte,
war ich ihr das schuldig.
Maik, der ist zu groß für dich, ist ne 56er Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2014)

Hey, ist ja meine größe


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Maik, der ist zu groß für dich, ist ne 56er Rahmenhöhe.



Ach was, Maik versenkt die Sattelstütze komplett, dreht sie (mit Versatz) so herum wie Sascha und montiert einen 50er Vorbau.

Die Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende sind sehr mau, da müssen die Kilometer wieder unter der Woche gemacht werden. Und dabei konnte ich letztes WE schon trotz des Topwetters nicht Rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Da haste dir aber Mühe mit gegeben Veikko!

Hier is schon wieder Bombenwetter. Werd heute nammitach auch mal das Bike auspacken


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2014)

jaja...Wetter ist bei uns auch super  werde gleich ne Küstenrunde einbauen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2014)

ich gammel hier bei perfektem Wetter vor dem Pc und zocker


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2014)

Keinen Bock aufs Rad, Sascha? 

Wäre aber schon ne Umstellung zu Maiks jetzigem Crosser!


----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Hätte grad beinahe meinen Laptop mit samt Krempel der dranhängt zerstört... Lasst niemals das garmin am USB Kabel hängend aufm Boden liegen und wickelt euch den Krempel um Fuß. Hab alles abgerissen, zum Glück is der Laptop aufm Sessel gelandet


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
Mist am WE soll es Regnen ....da sollte es auf Tour gehen mit ein paar Leuten aus Thüringen.

Philipp, bau ein Geländer an den Tisch


----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Wäre mal ne Maßnahme
Hab eben ne Aerozine sattelstütze bestellt. In 31,6x400 angeblich 199gr für 60€ gar net mal schlecht... Bin gespannt


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

In Rot ?


----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Nee hab mal schwarz genommen. Sonst wärs glaub ich zu krass. Werde aber evtl noch rote Yokes von POP bestelln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Rot wär schon gegangen, der Farbton muss nur genau passen. Bei der Syntace gefällt mir (instinktiv) die Sattelklemmung besser, zumindest für so schwere Fahrer wie mich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

...eben bei den Fotos entdeckt


----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Rot wär schon gegangen, der Farbton muss nur genau passen. Bei der Syntace gefällt mir (instinktiv) die Sattelklemmung besser, zumindest für so schwere Fahrer wie mich.


Klar is die Klemmung der Syntace schonender, wobei die Speedneedle Rails eh Bulletproof hoch 95 sind. Die Tune hat ja auch Jochklemmung und unser lieber Marcel fährt auch den Speedy mit Jochklemmung ohne probs. Wenn der Speedy putt geht, dann da wo die Rails mit der Satteldecke verbunden sind....hab ich wie ihr alle wisst ja schon ausporbiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2014)

SO! R2Bike musste gerade mitteilen, das die rechten Remotes nicht mehr bestellbar sind... schoener sche***!!!
Aber ich hab dann doch noch nen Shop gefunden der noch genau EINE auf Lager hatte und die geht heute noch auf die Reise zu mir! 
Sind jetzt doch 90Euro... aber egal! Wat mut, dat mut!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Marcel ist hier nicht unsere Messlatte ....da fehlen mind. 20 Pfund


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2014)

Ich hab zugenommen. delta,m: 5KG 

r2-bike hat sich zum Vorbau immer noch nicht geäußert. Finde ich gerade sehr schwach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2014)

Keine Panik! Das haelt. Mein Slr mit Carbon Raisl ueberlebt nun auch schon seit Jahren die Token und ich bin net der Leichteste


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Aber bedenke das Du jetzt "aufrecht" sitzt....
Ne, wird schon halten. Am Tandem sitze ich auch auf so einer Klemmung rum und es hält....musste allerdings schon mehrfach nachspannen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2014)

So eine Scheisse! Lukas ist für den Singletrailer zu groß! Er stößt mit dem Kopf gegen das Verdeck und dreht völlig durch! 
Bis 25kg? Klar! Er wiegt unter 20kg ist aber 1m groß. 
Was für fette Kinder sollen mit unter 1m und 25lkg da rein passen???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Na dann lass Dir mal was einfallen ........Kuppeldach, Cabrio....tiefere Sitzschale


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2014)

nabend,

war ne schöne Runde aber nur Gegenwind und morgen bestimmt wieder...

kann es eigentlich sein, das immer mehr Profis beim CC auf 27,5 zoll unterwegs sind???Siehe auch 
*Maja Włoszczowska???? *


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2014)

die besten halt.

Włoszczowska
Neff
Rissveds


jemand am samstag beim possenlauf anwesend?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2014)

Die Zwerge halt ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2014)

Maik, das kenne ich und manchmal ist es absolut absurd. Man fährt eine Runde um den See und denkt Gott sei Dank auf der Gegengeraden Rückenwind - und dann Gegenwind!!! 
Hatte heute auch fast nur Gegenwind, habe aber versucht diese Stücke im Wald unterzubringen, so gut es ging.
Ich sags doch, 29er floppt!!!! 

P.S. Hübsches Mädel die Maja!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2014)

hmm, denkt ihr find 27,5 auch schön (aber noch nicht gefahren)


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> *hmm, denkt ihr find 27,5 auch schön (aber noch nicht gefahren)*



Tapatalk oder Dialekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2014)

Puh! War heute unterwegs und habe ein noch deutlich steileres Ding als im Video von vorgestern gefunden.
Linie und Auslauf freigeräumt, kurz gezögert und dann doch runter.

Wäre fast schief gegangen - der Übergang in die Ebene ist zwar ziemlich rund, wenn man aber mit Schwung reinfährt komprimiert es ordentlich.
Genauer gesagt mich hinter den Sattel, die Reifen zum Durchschlag und die Gabel auf Anschlag. Ob ich das Ding noch mal auf Video festhalten werde weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Veikko ist wieder in Sachsen gelandet und hat die Siebzehn geknackt .
Stattliches Kreuz ist es geworden  und den Hang zu Rot-Weiß kannst Du nicht leugnen .

Marcel....solange das Reifenprofil nicht Dein Klöden zum klingen bringt, ist alles bestens.


----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Puh! War heute unterwegs und habe ein noch deutlich steileres Ding als im Video von vorgestern gefunden.
> Linie und Auslauf freigeräumt, kurz gezögert und dann doch runter.
> 
> Wäre fast schief gegangen - der Übergang in die Ebene ist zwar ziemlich rund, wenn man aber mit Schwung reinfährt komprimiert es ordentlich.
> Genauer gesagt mich hinter den Sattel, die Reifen zum Durchschlag und die Gabel auf Anschlag. Ob ich das Ding noch mal auf Video festhalten werde weiß ich noch nicht.


Ich muss dich glaub ich mal in Wermelskirchen mit auf ne ordentliche Endurorunde nehmen


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2014)

Jens, wenn ich rot/weiß mögen würde dann wäre das Rad nicht im Garten, denn fahren tut es sich sehr gut. 
Wenn einer kommt ist es sofort weg und wird gegen schwarz getauscht!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2014)




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)




----------



## Metrum (11. März 2014)

etc.


----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Ach Leute wär grad fastwahnsinnig geworden. Irgendwas hat heute beim Training aus der Richtung vom steuerrohr meines Goldhamsters voll geknackt... Hab eben alles untersucht, Gabel raus rein... Vorbau getauscht usw und sofort. Selbst im Keller wars noch da, wenn man abwechselnd wie im Wiegetritt an den lenkerenden gezogen hat. Naja nach dem Tausendsten mal schmieren und spieleinstellen isses jetzt zumindest im Keller net mehr zu hören. Mal schaun wie das morgen beim Fahrn is...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2014)

lenkerklemmung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2014)

Hatte ja schon nen anderen Vorbau dran, da wars auch und am Lenker is kein schaden oder so zu erkennen... Naja jez isses erstmal weg


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2014)

Das Problem sind die nicht fest sitzenden Lagerschalen vom Vorbau.....ich habe die Dinger mit Lagerkleber ins Steuerrohr eingeklebt.
Seitdem ist Ruhe (im Tandem -Tapered)
Ganz extrem war es, wenn das Rad eine Weile in der Sonne stand und sich das Alu-Steuerrohr mehr ausdehnte als die Lagerschalen.


----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

Bei mir sitzen die schon total fest drin....


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

MORGEN! Lohnsteuererklaerung 90% fertig gemacht... 1-2 Sachen fehlen noch (wie immer!)
Jetzt zocke ich und warte drauf, das die Remote kommt... 
Ach ja... mein Kopf wird auch besser. Es kommt immer weniger in KRASSEM gelb und der Kopf tut auch fast nicht mehr weh, wenn ich ihn schuettel


----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

Das hört sich doch gut an!
Du sollst aber nicht den ganen Tag den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Metrum (12. März 2014)

Das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut Sascha! Häng den Rüssel bissel in die Sonne, das hilft auch. 
Radfahren ist eh total doof!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

sry... aber wenn ich raus schaue MUSS ich den Kopf schuetteln


----------



## BENDERR (12. März 2014)

also bei uns ist das wetter fantastisch 
gleich noch schnell reifen wechseln und dann gehts mit kurzer hose aufs rad


----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

Ich fahr jez auch mal los


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter ist top aber noch kalt ...2°C heute früh.



maddda schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzen die schon total fest drin....


Beim Tandem gingen die Schalen auch relativ straff in`s Steuerrohr und es war auch den ganzen Winter Ruhe.
Dann im Sommer bei höheren Temperaturen fing es an zu Knacken und ich wusste auch nicht wo es her kommt.
Ich dachte erst, das es vom Exzendertretlager kommt und hab das Ding mehrmals untersucht und gefettet...keinen Erfolg.
Mir ist dann aber aufgefallen, das wenn der Rahmen noch kalt war(am frühen Morgen), es kein geknacke gab.
Erst mit zunehmender Temp. fing es wieder an .
Nach einkleben der Lagerschalen war der Spuk vorbei.

Vielleicht hast Du Glück und das Knacken schon weg bekommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

ich dreh durch! die sch*** Remote ist silber!!!

Edit: und geht zurrueck! Es sieht abartig kacke aus! Und Von der Ergonomie hilft es nicht enorm viel... schade


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2014)

....Sascha, Du hättest nicht mit Tapatalk bestellen dürfen......die haben Dich nicht verstanden.
Aber tröste Dich, mein schon lange lieferbares leichtes Zelt soll jetzt erst ab Juli ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Metrum (12. März 2014)

Dann kauf es doch gleich ab September, Jens, da wirds wieder billiger!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2014)

Ab September bräuchte ich dann eins mit Ofen 
...das soll es werden 1,4kg 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=51818;page=1;menu=1300,1350,1351;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Metrum (12. März 2014)

*Das ist aber günstig!!!  *

Für´s selbe Geld.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/wohnwagen-bastei/187656381-220-3926?ref=search


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2014)

2,5 Tage Arbeit hinter mir und extremst urlaubsreif.  

Hier hat niemand blanko AU-Bescheinigungen für den Arbeitgeber zu verkaufen????




Bestes Wetter und ich auf der Arbeit....   
Meine Form für 2014 sehe ich so langsam sinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. März 2014)

Wirf deinen Ausweis weg und lass dich auf dem Amt schätzen - da bekommst du sofort Rente!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Mittagessen und dann 3h aufn Renner.
Meine Mutter hat bei dem Wetter auch wieder gefallen am Radfahren gefunden und bewegt munter ihren Crosser. Total geiles Teil mit hochprofil Felgen und Carbongabel. Und ich muss hier so einen Rotz fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

wenigstens darfst du fahren!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Bestes Wetter - da gehts wieder in kurzer Hose los.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Das ist aber günstig!!!  *
> 
> Für´s selbe Geld.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/wohnwagen-bastei/187656381-220-3926?ref=search



So ist das bei Leichtbau- Objekten leider .....umso leichter das Teil umso leichter die Börse


----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

Hab grad Post bekommen:




Überigens gibbet in Blau offiziell gar net im Aftermarket


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

Ganze 13g leichter als mein medium X9... ob sich da der doppelte Preis lohnt  
Sieht aber gut aus!


----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

Ich hab 83€ inklusive Versand gezahlt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

DAS ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

Bei ebay passt bei dem schönen Wetter halt keiner auf gut hat angeblich 900km gelaufen... So wies aussieht aber nur zur Eisdiele^^


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Bei Frauenunterwäsche ist Leichtbau/das-mit-wenig-Stoff auch am teuersten 

Glatte 3h bei bestem Wetter unterwegs gewesen. So langsam reicht meine Hausrunde nicht mehr für 3h.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Hmmmm. Bei r2-bike gibts die Powertap MTB schon für 650€. Dazu noch ein Garmin 501 und eine Leistungsdiagnostik *träum*


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2014)

was hast du genommen, oder bist Du 3h an Gülle getränkten Feldern vorbeigerauscht und hast den Dunst nicht schadfrei überstanden.

Ich musste eben nach einer Stunde Rad langsam weiter machen.....total platt, wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Hungerast.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

Nja, meine Bikemarktverkäufe haben doch etwas Geld in die Kasse gespült 

Ich bin heute mehr oder weniger vorsätzlich reingefahren, wollte beim Mittagessen nicht übertreiben und hatte für 3h eine Banane dabei.
Gülle getränkte Felder gibts hier schon, ja


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wirf deinen Ausweis weg und lass dich auf dem Amt schätzen - da bekommst du sofort Rente!



Stimmt! Dachte auch schon daran... 


*Sagt mal, ist bei euch auch der Like- , Hilfreich- und Gewinnerbutton weg??? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hmmmm. Bei r2-bike gibts die Powertap MTB schon für 650€. Dazu noch ein Garmin 501 und eine Leistungsdiagnostik *träum*



Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch schon lange... aber nur ein Rad versorgen... ich brauch eigentlichg 3x... Trainingsbike, Epic und der Crosser (wenn er dann mal da ist...).


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Dachte auch schon daran...
> 
> 
> *Sagt mal, ist bei euch auch der Like- , Hilfreich- und Gewinnerbutton weg??? *



Nur noch "Zitieren" und "Gefällt mir"



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch schon lange... aber nur ein Rad versorgen... ich brauch eigentlichg 3x... Trainingsbike, Epic und der Crosser (wenn er dann mal da ist...).



Deshalb Disc-Crosser und MTB-Felge mit PT. Kannste bei Bedarf schnell umstöpseln. Seit dem ein Kollege eine hat, bin ich ein wenig angefixt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

Passt aber nicht ins epic und wenn da 33 cross reifen drauf sind bringen mit die im zaboo auch nix.
Eigentlich brauche ich von Stages eine Ultegra, eine xt und einer x9 
Sind hält mal 2000€... Weil wenn, dann will ich die Daten über all haben! Da bin ich zu Technik und Daten geil 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (12. März 2014)

X12 geht auch nur mit der neuen Powertap G3. Die ist deutlich teurer. Ich würde einfach die alte CyclOps PT nehmen.
Falls r2-bike nochmals mit dem Preis runtergeht, bestell ich wohl....


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2014)

Vielleicht kommt bei mit mal eine Stabes für den crosser... Mal sehen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (12. März 2014)

an so nem leistungsmesser hät ich auch noch spass 

das stages system ist auch ganz gut, wie ich finde.. im prinzip könnte man damit mit 1 kurbel beliebig viele räder bedienen.. musst halt nur überall die gleiche kurbel haben 
so n kurbelarm is ja schnell umgebaut


----------



## maddda (12. März 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> an so nem leistungsmesser hät ich auch noch spass
> 
> das stages system ist auch ganz gut, wie ich finde.. im prinzip könnte man damit mit 1 kurbel beliebig viele räder bedienen.. musst halt nur überall die gleiche kurbel haben
> so n kurbelarm is ja schnell umgebaut


Laut nem Kumpel von mir, der bei Trek arbeitet wird das system mit den Kurbelarmen bei den ganzen Profiteams auch immer beliebter
Is auch einfacher und weniger dreckanfällig, als die anderen Kurbelsysteme.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Jetzt erstmal 2h aufs Rad und dann zur Unität. Man hab ich Lust auf die Einsicht...


----------



## Metrum (13. März 2014)

Grüße aus dem Sonnenschein - Guten Morgen Männer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Sagt mal, ist bei euch auch der Like- , Hilfreich- und Gewinnerbutton weg??? *


Dafür wird es aber immer mehr Werbung .....was mit meiner "schnellen" DSL-Leitung richtig Spaß macht 

Guten Morgen Männer ,
Veikko, lege bitte mal ein Sonnendepot für`s WE an damit ich hier nicht im Regen fahren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

Ich weiß,die Betreiber mögen das nicht, aber wenn man es mit Werbung übertreibt... Addblocker


----------



## Metrum (13. März 2014)

Am WE solls nicht mehr so schön sein Jens, sagt man. 
Ich habe hier schon immer geblockt und noch nie Werbung gesehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2014)

Werbung wird mir zum Glück weder auf Arbeit noch zu Hause angezeigt. Gerade zu Hause, wo wir keine besonders schnelle Internetverbindung haben, ist es sehr nervig.

Habe gerade eine Nachricht vom Rahmenbauer erhalten. Er macht gerade noch einen Rahmen fertig und morgen arbeitet er dann wohl an meinem weiter.

Ach ja, und mein Auto muss in die Werkstatt


----------



## maddda (13. März 2014)

Muss gleich auch noch zur Uni. Hab was in der Bib bestellt und muss das jez abholn...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

Ich darf gleich zum Augendoc, brauch wieder frische Kontaktlinsen. Ist zwar nicht billig: 60Euro fuer 30 Paar Einweglinsen, aber wenn man rechnet, wie viele Reifen ich schon zerstoehrt habe, nur weil ich ohne Linsen ab 40km/h nix kleiner 5cm auf dem Trail erkenne...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Sowas habe ich gefunden .....für Win7/IE11 ???
Bei DER Seite komme ich nicht mehr mit  , hier im Forum ist es noch gut obwohl in der zweiten Zeile ein zweites Banner dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Sascha, da wär ja Bahnrad für Dich genau richtig


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

ne DARUM brauch ich ja ne Lefty! Die muss ausbuegeln, was ich nicht sehe


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Ne Leffty und das Epic....weil das HR trifft ja auch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich darf gleich zum Augendoc, brauch wieder frische Kontaktlinsen. Ist zwar nicht billig: 60Euro fuer 30 Paar Einweglinsen, aber wenn man rechnet, wie viele Reifen ich schon zerstoehrt habe, nur weil ich ohne Linsen ab 40km/h nix kleiner 5cm auf dem Trail erkenne...



Also bei (ordentlichen) Monatslinsen komme mit 50 € im halben Jahr für beide Augen zusammen hin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

Ich bevorzuge Tageslinsen. Die kann ich zur Not einfach wegwerfen, wenn ich nen Dreckklumpen rein bekomme (kam auch schon im Rennen vor).
Ich hab die auch nur wenn ich richtig biken geh drin. Alles bis forsthighways fahre ich problemlos ohne.

Ich brauch auch besondere. Meine Unschärfe ist minimal (beides unter 1diop). Das Problem ist der Knick in der linse.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2014)

Achso, dann hat sich vor allem die Frage, warum du deswegen zum Optiker/Augenarzt latscht,  erledigt.


----------



## baloo (13. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Tageslinsen. Die kann ich zur Not einfach wegwerfen, wenn ich nen Dreckklumpen rein bekomme (kam auch schon im Rennen vor).
> Ich hab die auch nur wenn ich richtig biken geh drin. Alles bis forsthighways fahre ich problemlos ohne.
> 
> Ich brauch auch besondere. Meine Unschärfe ist minimal (beides unter 1diop). Das Problem ist der Knick in der linse.



Schon mal Tag und Nacht Linsen probiert, sind echt der Hammer. Kannst du problemlos 4 Wochen ununterbrochen drin lassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

Guter Tip, aber bringt mir nix... ich hab die Linsen ja immer nur ein Paar Stunden drin.

Koennte kotzen meine Firma bekommt es seit Herbst nicht hin sich zu Jobrad durch zu ringen!
Ich kauf mir jetzt nen einfachen zweit LRS fuer das Zaboo! Dann kann ich mit dem Auf der Strasse trainieren!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Die haben bestimmt Angst, das sich ihre Mitarbeiter mit den Rädern verletzen könnten.....da kennt sich die Personalabteilung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2014)

Sascha verletzt sich nur zu Fuß!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

BEIM LAUFEN!

SO, da ich ja irgendwie Grundlagentraining machen muss und das Zaboo nicht fest mit Dackelschneidern kastrieren will, hab ich nen 2. LRS fuer das Zaboo gekauft (DT CSW MA1.0) da kommen Sammy Slick drauf und fertig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Hat das einer von Euch schon mal gemacht?
*Fahrradhaschen,* d.h. mit dem Fahrrad jemanden auf einem begrenzten und mit Hindernissen bestücktem Gelände( am besten mit Treppen, kleinen Mauern, Bäumen... so in der Art) fangen.
Der der dran ist, muss solange jemanden hinterher fahren bis er einen anderen Fahrer irgendwo am Rad berührt hat ohne danach mit den Füßen den Boden zu berühren. Alle anderen Fahrer dürfen aber auch nie mit den Füßen den Boden berühren, sonst ist derjenige Fahrer der den Boden berührt mit fangen dran.
Am besten geht das mit alten Rädern und ohne Helm und so ein Schnickschack.
Macht tierisch Spaß und trainiert die Fahrtechnik wie schnelles Sprinten, starkes Abbremsen, auf der Stelle Stehen, über kleinere Hindernisse springen und schnelles Ausweichen.
Wir hatten damals nur einfache Räder mit Rücktritt oder Felgenbremsen und sind immer so um die 5-10 Leute gewesen.
Da hätte ich jetzt mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Metrum (13. März 2014)

Kannst du doch mit deiner Frau spielen, zusammen auf dem Tandem! 

Aber wir haben das früher auch gemacht, doch sowas vergisst man dann irgendwann.

Habe mich heute echt über die Runde gequält, irgendwie keinen Bock gehabt als ich unterwegs war. Kenne ich gar nicht von mir.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich darf gleich zum Augendoc, brauch wieder frische Kontaktlinsen. Ist zwar nicht billig: 60Euro fuer 30 Paar Einweglinsen, aber wenn man rechnet, wie viele Reifen ich schon zerstoehrt habe, nur weil ich ohne Linsen ab 40km/h nix kleiner 5cm auf dem Trail erkenne...



so gehts mir auch. da hält man einfach mehr drauf.
zerstört habe ich zwar noch kein material, aber letzten sonntag hats mich schön zersemmelt, als ich auf dem trail eine wurzel übersehen habe und mit dem pedal hängengeblieben bin. mein schienbein sieht aus ...

werde mich nächste woche wohl auch mal zum optiker begeben. brille habe ich ja schon, aber die setzte ich nur zum autofahren, oder auf der arbeit auf wenn wir auf der arbeit besprechungen haben und was an die wand projeziert wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

Ich übersehe ohne Linsen bei Vollgas kleiner Felsen und die zerstören mir dann die Reifen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Ich bin gestern aber auch fast verreckt ....da hatte ich irgentwie Hunger.


passend zu #40221


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich übersehe ohne Linsen bei Vollgas kleiner Felsen und die zerstören mir dann die Reifen.



so schlimm ists dann nicht, aber es macht mir angst wenn ich dir vor mir fahren im dohnhill immer so schnell einhole. 
kann natürlich auch an der gesamtposition im starterfeld liegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> so schlimm ists dann nicht, aber es macht mir angst wenn ich dir vor mir fahren im dohnhill immer so schnell einhole.
> kann natürlich auch an der gesamtposition im starterfeld liegen.


Was für ein Handy ist deine Entschuldigung?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2014)

ich bräuchte mal einen mittelfingerzeigenden smilie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Lasst bloß die Linsen zu Hause....Einer muss doch die Steine von der Strecke kicken 


Edit........Er schreibt gerade ohne Brille


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

Morgen Jungs! 
Heute geht es wieder zur Arbeit 
Dann darf ich Montag auch wieder aufs Rad, da bin ich nämlich mit dem Antibiotika fertig.

Gerade ne ganz doofe Idee gehabt,... Da ich ja jetzt einen Straßen-lrs für das Zaboo mache, reduziert sich die Anzahl der benötigten Stages Kurbeln auf 2 und man könnte mal mit einer fürs Zaboo schon viel abdecken... Mal in Ruhe drüber nachdenken,... 

Kann nur sein, das ich das Zaboo dann auf 42+28 um somit 2x9 umbauen muss  
Mal abwarten, die 72km/h gingen auch mit einem 34er und deren fetten 2,25er Bikeschlappen... Die Abfahrten hier sind ja alle "kurz" und dafür ziemlich steil...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nur gut das ich aus dem Leistungsdruck raus bin.....


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Moinsen!

Philipp hat mich von einem besseren Plan überzeugt. Andere Baustelle


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

ich hoere?


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Moin Männer!

Hättest du nicht den einen Tag auch noch zu Hause bleiben können, Sascha?! 

Solche Ansagen, wie die von Marcel, liebe ich total - irgendwas in den Raum werfen , dann folgt nix mehr und alle sind am rätseln!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

Koenne ja, wollen nein...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Solche Ansagen, wie die von Marcel, liebe ich total - irgendwas in den Raum werfen , dann folgt nix mehr und alle sind am rätseln!



A propos - Constantin hat sich lange nicht mehr blicken lassen. Vielleicht ist er auf seinem Berg eingeschneit.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Sagen wir mal so: Ich möchte meine nicht optimale Fahrtechnik (im Vergleich zum Starterfeld XCO) verbessern. Fahrtzeit zu 3 verschiedenen Bikeparks <1h. Es wird kein Downhiller! Es muss sich auch mal so durch den Wald scheuchen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Also was hartes mit mehr Federweg, Marcel?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

aaaah  Ich spiel auch schon lange mit dem Gedanken mal wieder in BikePark zu gehen hab 2 (Todtnau und Lacblanc) in  ~1h weg... Aber ich will dann auch mal 1-2 Abfahrten mit dem Hardtail rocken


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Scheisze! Ich suche die ganze Zeit nen Thomson in 80mm, schau in den Bikemarkt, freu mich, klick an - und schon weg!!!
Ich schau die ganze Zeit und immer in den Markt und der geht mir in drei Minuten durch die Lappen, für 40 Euronen, NEU!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also was hartes mit mehr Federweg, Marcel?



Korrekt!
Mehr dann wenn es konkret wird. Ich beobachte noch etwas die Preise und schlage im günstigen Moment zu um Versandkosten zu sparen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

BigWig mit 120-140mm?


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Marcel das is echt der bessere Plan!
Ich bin schon im Studio grad... Einen Satz Kniebeugen Habsch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Philipp traut sich doch nur nicht alleine in den Park, weil sich da die großen Jungs mit viel Federweg tummeln (und an der Strecke stehen und gucken wie andere Fahren)


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Aber wenn du bei PX bestellst - dann lieber gleich was fürn Winter. Langlaufski oder so!


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Philipp traut sich doch nur nicht alleine in den Park, weil sich da die großen Jungs mit viel Federweg tummeln (und an der Strecke stehen und gucken wie andere Fahren)


Tsss  hab an Park sogut wie alles durch

mach bis Juni feddich und komm mit in den Elsass eine Woche Enduro Rennrad und Bikepark


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Als ob ich im SoSe für irgendwas Zeit hätte. Da hab ich entweder Praktikum oder Klausuren :/


----------



## pirat00 (14. März 2014)

Sascha, hattest du nicht letztens geschrieben das der Logout-Hebel für die Lefty kam?
Hattest du den mal auf der Waage?
Und an die Fotos hast du nicht gedacht oder?

Markus


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

Sry, der war Silber. Daher hab ich ihn kurz ans Rad gehalten und wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Als ob ich im SoSe für irgendwas Zeit hätte. Da hab ich entweder Praktikum oder Klausuren :/


Ich hab die Pfingstwoche frei


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Das wär so mein Allrounder 





...nicht schwer und der Dämpfer nicht im Dreck


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

ich liebaeugel ja ein bissle mit @onkel_doc seinem intense


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Neu oder vom Doc geschenkt 

Ich weiß nicht welchen Rahmen Jens hat, aber sehr stabil sieht der nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

ich rede von dem hier:


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Das ist der Rahmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

nein, deiner ist 26zoll


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

In größer wird es ja dann noch ungünstiger


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> In größer wird es ja dann noch ungünstiger





Ihr versteht euch bestens, Jungs!!!


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Argh! So langsam werd ich wahnsinnig. Das Fuji knackt immernoch
Aber nur im wiegetritt, bzw wenn das rad pendelt und man am Lenker zieht. Jemand ne idee?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Nöööö 




........................nur Die..................................


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> das Wetter ist top aber noch kalt ...2°C heute früh.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Also die lager sitzen richtig stramm drin. Weiß net, ob ich die überhaupt rausbekommen würde...


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Bist du sicher dass das Knacken aus der Lenkzentrale kommt? Manchmal knackt es ja an den unmöglichsten Stellen. Aber wenn es wirklich von da kommt würde ich auch auf das Zentrum um Vorbau/Steuersatz tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Also wenn die Lager perfekt sitzen (dachte ich in meinem Rahmen auch) kannst Du nur alles nochmal gut gefettet neu montieren .....Tretlager, Vorbau, Steuerlager, Lenker. Den Lenker montierst Du mit Montagepaste.
Der Sattel und Stütze sind es nicht, da Du im Stehen fährst.
Und ehe Du den Rahmen aufgibst ........klebe die Schalen ein.


Du kannst den Rahmen auch mit Wasser füllen und kuggen ob er gerissen ist


----------



## mete (14. März 2014)

Ich würde darauf tippen, dass der Lenker im Vorbau knackt. Dort würde ich penibel auf Sauberkeit achten, also keine Montagepaste, kein Fett oder Sonstiges verwenden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

Ich hah da immer MontagePampe drin und es knarzt nix.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Welch hoher Besuch ,
warum nicht mit Montagepaste ? ...so ganz trocken ist doch bei minimalen Toleranzen immer ein bisschen Spiel an den Kontaktstellen.

Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ist Vorbau an Steuerrohr ?....da habe ich aber auch immer dünn Fett dran.


----------



## mete (14. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Welch hoher Besuch ,
> warum nicht mit Montagepaste ? ...so ganz trocken ist doch bei minimalen Toleranzen immer ein bisschen Spiel an den Kontaktstellen.
> 
> Wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ist Vorbau an Steuerrohr ?....da habe ich aber auch immer dünn Fett dran.



Wenn's Aluminiumteile sind hat Montagepaste da nix zu suchen (die hilft ja in dem Falle auch nicht) und Fett sowieso nicht (außer in den Gewinden natürlich). in den meisten Montagepasten sind irgendwelche harten Partikel drin, die knarzen natürlich bei Alu, bei Carbon drücken sie sich einfach in die Matrix.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Bei meinem Crosser mit Rennlenker hatte ich das Problem (beides Alu), das beides knarzte und bei harten Stößen der Lenker nach unten rutschte. Mit etwas Montagepaste ist jetzt schon eine ganze Weile Ruhe und das mit weniger Anzugsmoment.
Und die Partikel drücken sich auch in Alu ein.
Außerdem dachte ich, das in allen Montagepasten Partikel enthalten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und die Partikel drücken sich auch in Alu ein.



naja, beim vorgegebenen Anzugsmument eher weniger und knarzen wird es dann trotzdem meist, denn verglichen mit der Polymermatrix beim Carbon ist das Aluzeug doch sehr hart.


> Außerdem dachte ich, das in allen Montagepasten Partikel enthalten sind.


Schon, aber es sind nicht immer keramische Partikel, manche nutzen auch Polymere (die kann man auch bei Alu verwenden, aber wozu?). Carbonmontagepaste hat jedenfalls definitiv nichts an Aluteilen verloren, da ist Knarzen eigentlich vorprogramiert. Wenn Dreck in die Passung kommt (mit 90%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit SiO2,also keramisch), drückt der sich ja auch nicht einfach ins Alu, sondern es knarzt ganz wundervoll. Deshalb gehört da auch kein Fett hin. Denn erstens erhöht dies das notwendige Anzugsmoment und zweitens zieht es den Dreck an. Klemmung schön sauber machen, evtl. mit Isoprop und die Gewinde schön Fetten und man hat quasi nie Probleme.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2014)

Ich werde beim nächsten Mal den Vorbau auch total trocken montieren, da hatte ich bis jetzt immer etwas fett dran .....hatte aber noch nie Probleme damit und Geräusche kenne ich auch nicht, außer wie gesagt am Tandem. Der Hintergedanke war, wenn ich mal stürze soll sich der Vorbau gut verdrehen können....was er auch immer tat. ....und das Lenkergedöhns heil bleibt.
Gut, ich fahre nur sehr schmale Lenker und da sind das andere Kräfteverhältnisse.

Ich nehme die Montagepaste von Dynamics.....die fühlt sich zwischen den Fingern sehr scharfkantig, kratzig an.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dynamic-montagepaste-400g-27955

Die Montagepaste von DYNAMIC ist eine Richtungsweisende Neuentwicklung auf dem Fahrradmarkt und eine unverzichtbare Hilfe bei der Montage hochwertiger Carbon- und Alukomponenten.
Die Montagepaste hat eine stark hemmende Wirkung ohne dabei zu fressen oder zu kleben. Hierdurch verringert sich das erforderliche Anzugsdrehmoment der jeweiligen Klemmung um bis zu 30%. Die Gefahr des Überdrehens der Klemmschrauben ist somit gebannt. Empfindliche Carbon-Oberflächen werden - bei gleichem Schutz gegen Verdrehen - weniger stark belastet, die Fasern nicht beschädigt. Knackgeräusche werden eliminiert.
Die Montagepaste bietet höchsten Korrosionsschutz und ist äußerst beständig gegen Spritzwasser. Der Einsatzbereich liegt bei der Montage aller schlüssigen Verbindungen zwischen Carbon, Alu und Stahl, bei denen absoluter Schutz gegen Verdrehen und Lösen sowie gegen Korrosion erforderlich ist.
Anwendungsbereiche: Sattelstütze; Vorbau, Lenkerbügel, Lenkerhörnchen; Innenlagerschalen, Pedale, Kurbeln; Schraubgewinde

Wobei am Gewinde würde ich die Paste nicht nehmen wenn man öfter schrauben müsste.


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bist du sicher dass das Knacken aus der Lenkzentrale kommt? Manchmal knackt es ja an den unmöglichsten Stellen. Aber wenn es wirklich von da kommt würde ich auch auf das Zentrum um Vorbau/Steuersatz tippen.


Ziemlich sicher. Das mit dem lenker könnte natürlich sein. Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, da es mit nem anderen vorbau noch da ist.

Hab auch eben nochmal alles geschmiert, was steuersatz usw. angeht. hat nix gebracht.
Werd dann wohl weiter forschen müssen....


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Gabel? Steckachse? Laufrad?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2014)

Arg...gerade 19qm Holzfliesen hoch getragen... Wenigstens waren wir davor im Griechen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (14. März 2014)

im griechen drinne? hoffentlich gabs auch was zu essen.

morgen startet die rennsaison!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. März 2014)

Na Jungs, lange nicht mehr hier aktiv gewesen. Schön, dass ihr noch alle fleißig am Biken und schreiben seit…
Ich hoffe euch geht es allen gut, bei mir gibt es wenig neues, bin noch immer zu schwer für meine Größe, habe noch immer Spaß am Havana und an den schönen Amazonen.. 
[URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	
[/URL]

Gruß von der Reeperbahn


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Und direkt ein netter Wiedereinstieg Marcus! Sei gegrüßt


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. März 2014)

Ohne geht bei mir nicht… ich habe auf den letzten Seiten nichts fürs Auge gesehen!
Ach Jungs, so ein wenig Schweinkarm muss doch sein…
Ich bin ja in der letzen Zeit viel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen und habe natürlich auch die Kipse dabei gehabt.. Ich hoffe die Möhre gefällt?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2014)

Dein Eimer? Gefällt mir richtig gut 
Deinen Geschmack hast du in der Abwesenheit jedenfalls nicht verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. März 2014)

Danke… Ich hoffe bei Dir ist alles im Lack?


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Immer noch nicht gewachsen?! 
Ich hoffe es gibt noch ausreichend Havana um die Bundesliga zu ertragen! 

Grüße in die geilste Stadt des Landes!!!!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. März 2014)

Moin Veikko, das Bild habe ich nur für Dich gemacht..  Die Bundesliga, der HSV,der Hoeneß.. Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf!
Und glaube an das Gute…


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2014)

Das Bild mit dem RR? 
Hm, dass ist auch richtig geil!!! 
Könnte mir auch gut stehen das Gerät. Sieht böse aus!
Aber dein MTB hast du auch noch - oder?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. März 2014)

Ich freue mich immer über dein Benutzerbild  … Das Rotwild wird noch immer "liebevoll" und anständig bewegt.. Auch wenn ich mehr oder weniger den "Diggen Mann auf dünnen Reifen" bevorzuge.


----------



## maddda (14. März 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa er ist wieder da!!!! 

Komme gerade von ner ner Top veranstaltung für nen guten Zweck wieder...musste sogar auffe Bühne und kurz was zu 24h Rennen erzähln
Was soll ich noch lange erklärn, schaut einfach mal bei den Jungs auffer Homepage vorbei:
http://www.sportlerhelfen.de/


----------



## Deleted 273749 (14. März 2014)

Gute Nacht…





















Was für´s Auge und gute Träume.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Er lebt! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2014)

Und du nimmst auch schon wieder recht zeitig, aktiv am Leben Teil Sascha!!! 

Hier regnet und windet es. 

Ach ja - Moin Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Ich bin immer so früh wach...
Hier ist wegen Sperrung des Umgehungstunnels Verkehrschaos. Darum geht es auch gleich einkaufen, dann Holzfliesen auf dem unteren Balkon verlegen und dann hoffentlich den Strassen/Crosser-Lrs fertig machen...


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2014)

Kein Regen Sascha?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2014)

Schon seit 2h wach um live die erste Formel 1 Quali des Jahres zu schauen.
Dann noch Lernen und heute Mittag aufs Rad...


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2014)

Hm, habe ich auch angesehen aber irgendwie wird das immer öder. Jetzt müssen sie schon arg Sprit sparen. War früher mit dem auftanken und so irgendwie spannender. Und dann steht der blöde Inselaffe noch auf der Pole!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2014)

Heute war eins der spannensten Qualis seit langem?! Ist doch gut, dass nicht immer die gleichen Vorne stehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
"traumhaftes" Wetter ...

Moin Marcus, schöner Technikkram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Hier ist es auch trocken,aber der untere Balkon ist ja eh vom oberen überdacht ;-)


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2014)

Sascha der "untere Balkon" ist lediglich ein Lichtschacht damit ihr im Wohnzimmer nicht den ganzen Tag Licht anhaben müsst!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Fast

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (15. März 2014)

Tach Leute!
Hier schüttet es mittlerweile nicht zu knapp...Werd jez mal die Rolle bemühen. Später gehts dann noch zu dem Geburtstag von meinem Opa


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2014)

Veikko, seit wann läuft das .......Du und meine Schwägerin?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2014)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gute Seele lebet!?!   
Hallo Großer!


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2014)

Was läuft wo, Jens?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2014)




----------



## maddda (15. März 2014)

Scaut gut aus Marco!

Der Regen hat sich zum glück verzogen und ich konnte doch noch draußn spieln. Dafür lässt meine neue Sattelstütze immer noch auf sich warten...bei DHL steht jez:
Status vom Sa, 15.03.2014 08:53
Die Sendung wurde fehlgeleitet und konnte nicht zugestellt werden. Die Sendung wird umadressiert und an den Empfänger weitergeleitet.

Tolle Wurst Hab nomma kontrolliert...meine daten die ich angegeben hab waren richtig


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Was läuft wo, Jens?!


....Deine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin könnte die Zwillingsschwester der in Hamburg wohnenden Schwester meiner Frau sein.

...wir hatten heute nur Sturm bei uns in Naumburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Mein lrs liegt sich seit Donnerstagabend in der Postfiliale Weil der Stadt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (15. März 2014)

Echt Jens? Kann ich die da vlt. eintauschen? Merkt man ja vlt. nicht! 
Aber sie darf kein Steinbock sein. Gerade immer an Steinbockfrauen!!! Da ist eine wie die andere!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2014)

Iiiiitzen!

Ich war heute die Neheimer Marathon Runde fahren, also eine Schleife. War auch komplett trocken.
Habe aber die KMC Kette zerstört. Letzte Ausfahrt noch top, heute ab der Hälfte lautes Rasseln. Die Kette hatte plötzlich? richtig viel Spiel auf dem Kettenblatt. Runtergefallen ist sie aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Kmc soll noch Probleme mit narrow/wide haben...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2014)

Da lügt eben irgendwer. Ich bin mit angefahrener KMC Kette 40h ~750km gefahren. Kein einziger Kettenabwurf, obwohl ich es ja teilweise provoziere (in der Luft reintreten, in Wurzelteppichen).


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Ich Sag nur, was ich höre. Ich fahre ja normal mit kefü

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2014)

Oh Mann, da will man in Ruhe ein paar Bilder ansehen und stolpert immer wieder über das getrolle von svennox. Der Typ nervt wie S..!!!!! Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal raus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Der ist hält 1337!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2014)

LEET?

Der wurde eher 3x hochgeworfen und 2x, na ihr wisst schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Metrum (16. März 2014)

Moin Marcel und Rest!

Naja, wenigstens hat der Richtige heute in Australien gewonnen.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

Ein Doitscher! War schon ziemlich interessant das erste Rennen. Da hat sich das früh aufstehen gelohnt.
Mittlerweile bin ich am WE sogar meistens früher auf den Beinen als unter der Woche


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
was mache ich jetzt mit dem nicht verregneten Sonntag.....bei Regen hätte ich dem Keller was Gutes getan, aber jetzt muss er weiter warten bis mal aufgeräumt wird. 



Metrum schrieb:


> Echt Jens? Kann ich die da vlt. eintauschen? Merkt man ja vlt. nicht!
> Aber sie darf kein Steinbock sein. Gerade immer an Steinbockfrauen!!! Da ist eine wie die andere!!!


Sie gehört der Gruppe der Skorpione an .....ob das ein guter Tausch wär 

"Die Skorpion-Frau
Männer bekommen in der Nähe einer Skorpionfrau weiche Knie. Nicht, weil sie die Schönheit eines Supermodels besitzen, sondern weil sie mit einer intensiven, leidenschaftlichen und geheimnisvollen Ausstrahlung betören. Mit ihren vielversprechenden Augen hypnotisiert sie ihren Auserwählten, der danach nicht mehr von ihrer Seite weicht. Sie ist eine gefühlvolle Partnerin, die ihren Partner auch in schwierigen Situationen zur Seite steht. Überhaupt sind Probleme eine Herausforderung für die Skorpionfrau. Ihr Hang zum seelischen Tiefgang gepaart mit ihrer patenten lebenstüchtigen Art, prädestiniert sie auch zu Berufen, in denen ihr Einfühlungsvermögen gefragt ist. Sie sind die geborenen Psychologen, Erzieher oder Sozialarbeiter. Ihre Vorliebe, Dinge zu hinterfragen, führt Skorpione oft in die Forschung und Wissenschaft. Schließlich sind sie mit ihrer Klugheit und ihrem logischen Verstand auch für Bereiche wie Informatik und Mathematik geeignet. Ihr hundertprozentiger Einsatz und zweihundertprozentige Disziplin werden ihr beruflichen Erfolg bringen. Aber auch als Mutter und Hausfrau sind sie sehr erfolgreich. Die Skorpionfrau ist extrem geduldig und einfühlsam mit ihren Kindern und meist daran interessiert, sie mit Ausflügen und aufregenden Aktivitäten anzuregen."

"Der Wassermann-Mann 
Er ist der Freak unter den Zeichen. Fortschrittlich, kreativ und ein wenig verrückt. Uranus ist das Herrscherzeichen. Er steht für das Plötzliche, Unerwartete. Der, vom Uranus bestimmte Mann, wirkt oft distanziert, kühl und reserviert. Tatsächlich ist er eher von seinem Kopf, als von seinen Gefühlen geleitet. Er philosophiert gerne über Gott und die Welt und kommt manchmal zu ganz eigenen Ergebnissen über den Sinn des Lebens. Uranus legt ihm auch den Wunsch nach allem Neuen in die Wiege. Die neuesten Trends auf dem Computer- oder Fotomarkt kennt er genau. Wobei ihm bei der Anwendung häufig die technisch-handwerkliche Begabung fehlt. Er ist eher ein Wissenschaftler auf humanistischem Gebiet. Ideal sind für ihn Berufe, in denen er seine kommunikative und menschliche Seite einbringen kann, z. B. als Astrologe, Sozialarbeiter oder Entwicklungshelfer. Wassermänner sind ihrer Zeit voraus, ihre Gedanken sind immer fortschrittlich. Dazu gehört ein großes Maß an Unabhängigkeit und Freiheit. Wer ihm einen Arbeitsplatz mit viel Freiraum und Unabhängigkeit bietet, der wird einen begeisterten, hochmotivierten Mitarbeiter haben. Natürlich sind auch Berufe, die viele Reisen ermöglichen, äußerst geeignet für ihn, z.B. Pilot oder Außendienstmitarbeiter."

....ob das gut geht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. März 2014)

Kennt Ihr die schon?
http://www.bpp-germany.de/produkt/kettenblatt-32-34-36-zaehne-eloxiert/


----------



## Metrum (16. März 2014)

Ja Jens, ich glaub die nehme ich! 

Meine Mutter war Skorpion und Linus ist auch einer. Ich glaube das ist dann das kleinere Übel, im Vergleich zum Steinbockweibchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Tach Leute.
Bin grad kurz  davor das Fuji inne Ecke zu schmeißen.

Lenker getauscht...Knackt noch.
Montagepasste weggemacht...knackt noch.

Gabel zum xten mal wieder ein und ausgebaut...geschmiert...knackt noch.
Hab sogar das verpresserkzeug für den steuersatz nochmal angesetzt...hatte gedacht evtl setzt sich mininmal noch was. Es knackt aber immernoch.



Ich will nicht mehr


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2014)

andere laufräder ausprobiert?


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Noch net...kommt aber definitiv vom steuerrohr wobei ich kanns ja ma eben testen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

So gings mir auch mal. Erst die DT Swiss und danach der Rahmen.

Ist wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt erheiternd.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Sag sowas net 

Hab eben das LR vom Ragley reingesteckt. Knackt immernoch.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2014)

wenn du zum verursachen des knackens nicht fahren musst, dann montier mal nen anderen vorbau und lenker.

hast du noch andere lager für den steuersatz da?


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Lenker und vorbau hatte ich schon getauscht. Hat auch nix gebracht.

Lager kannste bei Acros steuersätzen net so einfach wechseln, weil die eingepresst sind...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2014)

hmm, dann kannst du wohl nur den steuersatz tauschen.

ist das steuerrohr an den stirnseite plangefräst und lackfrei?


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

steuerrohr war plan. Etwas lack vom Pulvern war noch drin, aber das sollte sich eigentlich beim einpressen weggedrückt haben denke ich. Hat ja auch erst angefangen zu knacken der mist.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

Steuersatz raus, Lack weg, Fetten, Steuersatz rein.

Ist die Kralle gerade in den Schaft geschlagen? Oder Expander und schief abgesägter Schaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2014)

vorbauschrauben fest und aheadkappe/ expander entfernen.
wenn es immer noch knackt, kann es das nicht sein.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Ich hab den übeltäter.

Es ist die Fox.
Hab sie ausgebaut nen Lenker + Vorbau drangeschraubt, das Laufrad reingesteckt und dann mal am lenker gezogen. Knacken kommt definitiv daher

@ Sascha hatte deine Fox net auch mal probs gemacht?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

Die hat er doch zu Toxo geschickt und für 1XX€ eine neue Standrohreinheit bekommen oder so?

Hast aber verschiedene Lenker + Vorbauten an der nackten Gabel getestet?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hihi, ne ich bin voll entspannt  das ist schadenfreude! und wenn, dann sit die aggro musik schuld
> haette er sie selber eingeschickt und die 130fuer den service bezahlt haette er locker 600steine fuer bekommen...
> die sieht naemlich echt aus wie neu nur das knarzen halt. war halt jemand der die suchfunktion nicht nutzen kann. ist naemlich ein "offenes" geheimnis, das fox die einfach tauscht.
> 
> egal, ich freu mich! abgesehen von den 1800g ist das naemlich ne geile gabel.



UP


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

ne das net, hatte aber einen anderen lenker+ vorbau an der nackten gabel, als im bike

Dann werd ich morgen mal bei Toxo anrufen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2014)

Tach! Komme gerade von family Eisdielen Tour zurück. Mehr war mit dem Antibiotikum eh net drin:-( aber wenigstens fand luke den Hänger  ok und das Wetter war top. Des weiteren hat der antrieb vom zaboo nicht mehr geknarzt, war also hoffentlich die hope.

Zum knick-knack-futschi: das hoert sich stark nach der Fox an. 
Setzt dich mal mit gezogener vorderradbremse auf das oberrohr und schieb das rad unter dir gegen die bremse vor und zurrueck. Damit kann man das fox knacken super testen.
Wenn es da knackt: ausbauen und in einen Schraubstock spannen, dann vor und zurück biegen,  wenn es da knackt ist es die Brücke.
Einmal zu toxo, 14tage einplanen und 150€ für den gabelservice der gleich mit gemacht wird. Rehnung brauchst du keine, da man an der Seriennummer sieht,von wann sie ist.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Also bei mir isses wenn ich den lenker abwechselnd wie im wiegetritt belaste. Erst rechts dann links. Wie gesagt das knacken funzt auch mit ausgebauter Forke.
Bremsen wars glaube ich nicht. Aber wie gesagt is die Krone. Meine eltern haben beide auch mal gehört. Defnitiv krone.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Also bei mir isses wenn ich den lenker abwechselnd wie im wiegetritt belaste. Erst rechts dann links. Wie gesagt das knacken funzt auch mit ausgebauter Forke.
> Bremsen wars glaube ich nicht. Aber wie gesagt is die Krone. Meine eltern haben beide auch mal gehört. Defnitiv krone.



Genau, immer schön sicher gehen! Trotzdem nicht schön. ETWR-ler sind Gabel geschädigt.

Ich gehe nu erstmal mit einer Freundin schwimmen.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

> ETWR-ler sind Gabel geschädigt.



Jup du DT, Sascha Fox und ich jez Sid und Fox 

Falss ich die Brille gut wegbekomme schaff ich mir glaub ich noch nen 2tes Racebike an...is ja schlimm mit dem defektmist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2014)

Kauf ne lefty, die hat mir noch nie geknackt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

Ein Kollege hat 2x den baugleichen Crosser von C14 (nur unterschiedliches Lenkerband) und einen Ähnlichen 


Dafür kenn ich auch welche, die schon einen undichte Luftkartusche bei der Lefty hatten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2014)

Hatte ich aber auch schon an ner rockshox. Ist aber ein guter Fehler, findet man schnell und ist leicht behoben

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (16. März 2014)

Naja hatte ja nen neuen Steuersatz und den Rahmen neu beschichtet, deswegen hatte ich net die Gabel in Verdacht ....


----------



## Crimson_ (16. März 2014)

Unzerstörbar/kaputtbar ist eben gar nichts.

War doch ganz nett im Schwimmbad. 1h wirklich im Becken schwimmen/trainieren, 1h rumgammeln und den Whirlpool geniessen.
Lange nicht gemacht, sollte ich aber öfter machen


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Schlafen hier alle noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
heute brauchte ich fast nicht treten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Unzerstörbar/kaputtbar ist eben gar nichts.[/*quote]


Da muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen, an die Häufigkeit solcher Defekte. Das war mir vor der Forumsmitgliedschaft nicht so bewusst in meiner kleinen Fahrradwelt.


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

moooin!



> Da muss ich mich noch dran gewöhnen, an die Häufigkeit solcher Defekte. Das war mir vor der Forumsmitgliedschaft nicht so bewusst in meiner kleinen Fahrradwelt.



Ich glaub ich fang mal ne Liste an


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schlafen hier alle noch?


Sind alle vom Winde verweht,
ich hatte gestern ein glückliches Händchen bei der Wahl der Strecke....im freien Gelände kam der Wind von hinten und der Seite und wenn er von vorn kam, war ich im Wald


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Mit Eigenverschulden habe ich recht wenig kaputt gemacht. Wenn man den Verschleiß noch weglässt, 2 Schaltwerke + Schaltaugen, einen Reifen (diverse Schläuche) und ein Vorderrad.


Ich kann kaum noch Laufen, Schwimmen war doch anstrengend!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

So ein KACK! Der Paketstatus hat sich noch immer nicht geaendert :/ 
Jetzt heist es Nachforschungsauftrag :/ 
Koennte kotzen... Bin am Ueberlegen die Reifen schnell auf die Crest zu ziehen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Wenn das so ist, darfst Du Dir für`s Schwimmen 2 Pkt. eintragen.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Welche Reifen Sascha?
Habe spaßeshalber mal einen 25er Rennradreifen auf die Crest gezogen. Sieht lustig aus und geht erst bei 4bar in die Felge.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

35mm SammySlick, ich hab die Befuerchtung, das ich den LRS die Woche nicht bekomme und wollte die Woche erstmal mit lockerem GA Training anfangen und da ist die Kombination 2,25er NobiNick und Bronson eher nicht soooo gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Da kannst Du doch auch ein Satz 26er für die Straße einbauen, wenn da noch was in der Ecke stehen sollte. 
Das wär mal ein lustiges Bild


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

Ich habe nur noch der Xtr VBrake Satz im Rad meiner Frau und den Schrott VBrake Sats im Singlespeed Stadt/Rollen-Rad...

Andere Frage: hat von euch jemand noch einen Lockring fuer eine XT/XTR Centerlock Bremsscheibe rumliegen? Mir fehlt einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Deswegen tue ich mich schwer mit dem Wechsel zu einer anderen LR-Größe, ich habe alles auf 26" abgestimmt und noch jede Menge Ersatzteile rumliegen.
Als wir noch zu Dritt zu Wettkämpfen gefahren sind, musste man auf alles vorbereitet sein...bis hin zum kompl. Ersatzrad.
Ich werde wohl als 100dert Jähriger noch 26er fahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Noch vor 2 Jahren konntest du beim XC Rennen von jedem ein Laufrad leihen. Mit 9-10-11 Fach, verschiedenen Scheibengrößen und X verschiedenen Achsstandards kann man das total knicken und dazu noch 26, 27,5 und 29 Zoll 

Sonst hatten alle 9-Fach mit Schnellspanner und 160er Scheiben bei 26"....


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Hab grad mit FOx telefoniert....war ne tpotale schlaftablette am Telefon. Würde 130€ plus 15 Werktage dauern.
Is mir ehrlich gesagt zu lange um dadrauf zu warten. Ich denke ich werde mir erstmal ne Reba zulegen und mir dann überlegen, was ich mit der Fox mache. Für die Fox hab ich damals 250€ bezahlt...
Dummerwese hab ich keine ahnung was für ein Baujahr die ist...dürfte aber 2011 sein. Nen kaufbeleg hab ich natürlich auch nicht.

Weiß ehrlich gesagt net, was ich machen soll. Ne Reba kaufen? hatte auch überlegt evtl mir ne Starrgabel zuzulegen, die ich dann so lange fahren könnte, wie die Fox weg ist bzw für einige rennen wäre die ja sogar von vorteil...

Die Leichtkraft sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Leich...Tapered-Carbon-Starrgabel-fuer-29er-Disc-Only


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Andere Frage: hat von euch jemand noch einen Lockring fuer eine XT/XTR Centerlock Bremsscheibe rumliegen? Mir fehlt einer



Für welche Bremsscheibe die genau sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich müsste noch zwei herumliegen haben, die ich nicht benutze. Am Rad sind allerdings XT- und XTR-Lockringe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

ich wuerde keine Reba wollen 

@lupus_bhg:
ich hab XT Centerlock IceTech Scheiben. Mach mal ein Bild und schick bitte mit Preisvorstellung


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Von der Charakteristik her gefallen mir die eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

darum steht da ja auch 





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Ich steh auf Rock Shox 

....kommt Zeit, kommt Lefty oder ne Rock Shox mit Rollenlager


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Darum steht da auch:


maddda schrieb:


> Von der Charakteristik her gefallen mir die eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Ich glaube wer mit einer Starrgabel als Übergang liebäugelt, dem ist jede nicht knarzende, rel.leichte Gabel die nicht so teuer ist recht.


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Das ist wohl wahr. jetzt muss ich mir nur noch dadrüber klarwerden, was zum Teufel ich machen soll....


----------



## Metrum (17. März 2014)

Ich fand Sid/Reba auch nie schlechter als ne entsprechende Fox, eher besser. Mahlzeit!


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Naja die Rock Shox gabeln fahren sich halt etwas sportlicher, wie ich finde...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Die einen sagen sportlicher, die anderen sagen RS funktioniert nicht  Zum Racen fänd ich die Fox gar nicht mal so gut. Fährt das irgendwer überhaupt im Weltcup?


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Emily Batty fällt mir da spontan ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Bau aus einem Rad vom Vater ne Gabel aus und schicke die FOX weg


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Achja, aber erst seit kurzem. Und die Luna Chix


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

Absalo, kabush, milatz, naef,... Gibt einige... Aber wenn es danach ginge, würde  DT ja auch was taugen ;-)


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bau aus einem Rad vom Vater ne Gabel aus und schicke die FOX weg


Der hat keine 29er ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Die alten Herrn wieder.....


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Absalo, kabush, milatz, naef,... Gibt einige... Aber wenn es danach ginge, würde  DT ja auch was taugen ;-)



Frag mal Giger zum Thema DT Swiss mit Carbon Krone...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

Die Ironie im zweiten Satz hast du aber bemerkt? 

Was im weltcup gefahren wird muss a) nicht gut sein und b) nicht das,was wir im.laden bekommen ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Das ist mir klar 
Völlig "nicht ironisch" war trotzdem Giger vs. DT


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Werd mir wohl gleich ne Reba beste(hab nen gutes angebot gefunden) und später mal die Fox fertig machen lassen und auf halde legen...kann man ja immer mal brauchen
Immerhin spart die Reba ma eben 200gr. Dann spart meine neue Sattelstütze, die eben gekommen ist auch nochmal 50grämmer und schwupps kratze ich an den 10,1kg und wenn dann noch für die DM am Alfsee das 1Fach setup draufgebaut wird fallen dann nochmal gut 250gr und ich bin auf dem Alurahmen bei deutlich sub 9,8....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2014)

fein Madda auf wieviel Zähne wirst du vorne gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Also für die DM am Alfsee werd ich 36 oder 38 fahren....Das sollte dann reichen. 
Beim Marathon bleib ich bei 26/40...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2014)

12h dm?


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

24h DM


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2014)

Beim 4er, 6h DM
...wieso bist Du noch nicht in der Startliste?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Mal sehen, vielleicht mische ich da auch mit. Grafschaft XCO ist nicht ganz so spannend.


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Beim 4er, 6h DM
> ...wieso bist Du noch nicht in der Startliste?


Wie fahren 8er mixed und unser Teamchef muss noch melden...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht mische ich da auch mit. Grafschaft XCO ist nicht ganz so spannend.



Krieg du erstmal raus, ob du für Wittenborn Zeit hast


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Wat?! Eigentlich wollte ich Marcel für Wittenborn schon kaufen


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Sieht schlecht aus. Ich muss zwischen den Klausuren noch 4 Wochen Praktikum machen und je nach dem wie das fällt, liegt das in der Praktikumszeit.
Anfang April weiß ich das dann.

Nee, ich bin nicht käuflich. Wenn dann wäre 2er Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Damn schade.

So Reba is bestellt. Hab ne 2013 mit QR 15 und Tapered Schaft für 299 bekommen



> Nee, ich bin nicht käuflich. Wenn dann wäre 2er Team.



Mir macht doch nur Spaß Ma guggn Wittenborn Solo würd mich auch noch reizen....Aber ich glaub da kann man sich echt voll ausm Leben fahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2014)

Na zu dritt geht auch schlecht, hm?

Und in zwei Tagen wunderst du dich, warum du bergauf deutlich schneller bist - bergab aber keine Sänfte mehr fährst.


----------



## maddda (17. März 2014)

Wird bestimmt eh wieder das halbe Team2Beat anwesend sein
Ich mach jez mal meine Regenerationsrunde auffer Rolle und guck dabei die Inkassopiloten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2014)

Tach!  

Sagt mal, sind die ONLINE-Status-Lämpchen weg???


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Moooorgen! Wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und gestern abend die letzte Antibiotika genommen 

Edit: Gerade noch geschaut: Der LRS ist nun in Lahr und sollte heute noch ankommen


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Moin Sascha und Rest!

Klingt doch als wenn es wieder bergauf geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Ja, die Sonne scheint, Voegel zwitschern... Alter wie kitschig!


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Schick die Vögel samt der Sonne bitte mal hier her!!!! 
Hier gibts wohl erst ab Donnerstag wieder Sonne.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus. Ich muss zwischen den Klausuren noch 4 Wochen Praktikum machen und je nach dem wie das fällt, liegt das in der Praktikumszeit.
> Anfang April weiß ich das dann.
> 
> Nee, ich bin nicht käuflich. Wenn dann wäre 2er Team.



Dann frage ich im April nochmal nach. Falls es bei dir nicht passt (was wir mal nicht hoffen wollen), lasse ich mich von Philipp einkaufen 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> in Lahr und sollte heute noch ankommen



Morgen sollte auch der Lockring bei dir eintrudeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann frage ich im April nochmal nach. Falls es bei dir nicht passt (was wir mal nicht hoffen wollen), lasse ich mich von Philipp einkaufen



Moinsen! 
Mach dir keine Sorgen, der Philipp kann auch Rad fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2014)

„Marcel!“ habe ich in der Wechselzone aber schonmal gerufen - aber ob das auch mit einem weiteren Philipp klappt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

was wollt ihr wann nochmal fahren?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> „Marcel!“ habe ich in der Wechselzone aber schonmal gerufen - aber ob das auch mit einem weiteren Philipp klappt?



Also im Team2Beat haben wir immer "DÖRTE!" gerufen. Sehr einprägsam und alle wussten bescheid 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was wollt ihr wann nochmal fahren?



Nicht dass du  dir Richtung Wechselzone den Fuß stößt! (Wittenborn 24h)


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Das ist ja am Meer!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Am See...
Das Meer ist von dort noch eine Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

ein meinen Maastaeben ist das AM Meer... schon fas IM Meer


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Du wohnst doch näher am Mittelmeer


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

6h fahrt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ist ja ne schöne lockere Plauderrunde heute.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Gelle  Schee is es!

Ich bin im Moment am Gruebeln, ob ich vllt doch den Crosser lassen soll und mir dafuer ans Zaboo eine XT Stages Wattmesskurbel koennen soll... Dann koennte ich super nach Watt Trainieren und hab ja "nur" 2 Raeder (plus den SSP Crosser fuer schlimmes Sauwetter)... und am Wettkampfrad kann man ja mal abwarten... Ich glaub ich muss mich in die Thematik: Training nach Watt mal einlesen


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Morgen!

Ich glaub Watt wird hier umwort des Jahres


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Polarisiert schon ziemlich. Ist ja auch verlockend das ein oder andere Prozent im Training rauszuholen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

*Watt*`n das für`n Schei++ ? 

So ein Crosser fährt sich schon super  und ein Ausweichwettkampfrad brauchst Du auch noch.....und stimme das mit Deiner Frau ab , sonst klappt der ganze Trainingsplan nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Hat er doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt lang genug mitgelesen hab, mach ich doch einfach auch mal mit. Ich bin der Patrick, 28, und wohne in (bzw. bei) Stuttgart (Echterdingen) und fahre öfters mal Rad  Ausführliche Vorstellung kommt, sobald mich mindestens 3 deswegen angeflamed haben 

Zum Thema Wattmessung: Ich komme vom Triathlon und hatte mal eine am Zeitfahrrad verbaut, das war schon nicht schlecht. Aber da geht's ja auch drum X Watt über X min möglichst gleichmäßig zu halten. Für Intervalle also wirklich super, wenn man sich dann auch (langfristig) dran hält. Für Grundlagenfahrten etc. kann man sich das meiner Meinung nach schenken, das bringt wirklich nur was, wenn man ein Programm sauber durchzieht. Aber das ist auch ohne Wattmessung besser für die Form


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Moin Patrick!
(Fehlt nur das Bild von Frau/Freundin  )

Klar, dass man sich für diese Art von Training diszipliniert verhalten muss. Aber selbst GA-Einheiten sind nach genauem Trainingsstand mit zugehörigen Zonen doch effektiver. Der Puls hängt doch stark von der Tagesform ab, die abgegebene Leistung als Zielgröße ist da doch interessanter. Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Ich hab ja zum Rennen fahren das Epic und zum Trainieren (Bike und Strasse mit dem 2.LRS) das Zaboo. Da wollte ich dann evtl eine Stages XT Kurbel dran.
Das ich mich an Bereiche halten muss kenne ich nun schon seit ich 16 bin (jetzt bin ich 33), DAS ist kein Problem. Ich sehe den Vorteil das ich genauer (Nachschwingen vom Puls) trainieren kann und man die Trainingslast besser ableiten kann.

Hi Patrick! IIIIH ein Schwabe!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Moin Patrick,
(ich bin da toleranter)...es fehlt nur ein Bild von einer netten Person aus Deinem Leben 
Da wird sich der Sascha aber freuen, noch ein Lefftyfahrer.


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Patrick!
> (Fehlt nur das Bild von Frau/Freundin  )
> 
> Klar, dass man sich für diese Art von Training diszipliniert verhalten muss. Aber selbst GA-Einheiten sind nach genauem Trainingsstand mit zugehörigen Zonen doch effektiver. Der Puls hängt doch stark von der Tagesform ab, die abgegebene Leistung als Zielgröße ist da doch interessanter. Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege!


Erstmal ein moinmoin an Patrick !

@Marcel hast schon recht. Fällt mir immer auffer Rolle auf, dass da der Puls bei gefühlt gleicher Leistung etwas niederiger ist. Man arbeitet da ja auch nur mit den Beinen und der Oberkörper macht im Gegensatz zum Biken draußen ja auch nix...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Habs gerade auch gesehen. Auch wenn die Lefty in einem Cannondale hängt 

Habe jetzt auch noch mit r2-bike gesprochen. Vorbau könnte in einer Woche da sein - vielleicht. Das warte ich noch ab und dann hätte ich gerne meine Kohle zurück. Klar hängen die auch nur am Lieferanten dran, aber mehr als einen Monat auf einen (schöden) Vorbau warten?

Gestern habe ich auch noch eine Plastikkappe für die Reba bestellt. Dürfte dann insgesamt so ~1420-1450g landen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

was du so aus meiner Gabel machst... zzz!


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Entfernst du dann die komplette Mc Einheit ?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Die ist ja schon länger draußen, bist du auch so gefahren. Die regelt ja das Einfederverhalten und ggf. komplettes Blockieren.
Dass man das nicht wirklich braucht, hast du wohl gemerkt


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Ich hab ja imemr gesagt, das die "nie 100% auf" gemacht hat. Im Vergleich zur Lefty war das echt ein Graus. Da ist sogar eine Terralogic Fox sensiebel dagegen!


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die ist ja schon länger draußen, bist du auch so gefahren. Die regelt ja das Einfederverhalten und ggf. komplettes Blockieren.
> Dass man das nicht wirklich braucht, hast du wohl gemerkt


Aso
Muss ich beim Rausnehmen iwas beachten oder einfach raus kappe drauf und gut?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Öl drinnen lassen, hab ich durch`s mitlesen so verstanden. Damit das Ding noch dämpft


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2014)

wo soll da was dämpfen, wenn das öl da drinne rumschwappt?


mc-einheit raus
schwimmkolben drauf
kappe mit ventil wie auf der linken seite verbauen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Wenn du das Öl drinnen lässt, ist der Ölstand so hoch, dass es keinen Schwimmkolben brauchst. Obwohl das natürlich die Musterlösung wäre.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2014)

wie siehts mit dem aufschäumen des öls aus?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Zugstufe 

*Offenes Ölbad*
Beim offenen Ölbad bekommt der Dämpfer das Öl aus dem umgebenden Ölbad ( _„open bath“ oder „open cartridge“_). Der Vorteil dieses Systems ist die *gute Wärmeabfuhr* aufgrund der großen Menge an Öl. Eine größere Ölmenge hat eine größere Oberfläche und kann somit schneller die Wärme an die Umgebung abführen. Weiterhin sorgt das frei umlaufende Öl für eine* permanente und ausreichende Schmierung der Lagerbuchsen und Dichtungen*. Die* einfache Bauweise und Wartung* sind weitere Vorzüge des Systems. Nachteile ergeben sich durch eventuell eindringenden Schmutz, der direkt im Ölkreislauf landet und unter Umständen zu Beschädigungen an kleinen Ölbohrungen führen könnte. Darüber hinaus ist das System offenes Ölbad schwerer als ein geschlossenes System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Lass mich kurz überlegen - ich hab keine Ahnung 
Und reingucken kann man ja auch nicht.
Aber der Ölstand ging bis ca. 2-3cm unter die Kappe.


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Ihr mit eurem langweiligen Fahrradkram! 
Ich habe vorhin von meiner, gekündigten, Vermieterin ein Übergabeprotokoll fürs Haus, per Einschreiben, bekommen.
Nur dass ich als Vermieter da gar nicht dabei war!!! Hatte im Kündigungsschreiben um einen Termin zur Übergabe innerhalb
von vier Wochen gebeten. Nun ist die olle Futt samt ihrer Sippe woanderes untergekrochen, was mir ja recht ist, aber ich hätte schon
gern ne vernünftige Übergabe samt Schlüssel und ablesen der Zähler. Freitag Termin beim Anwalt. Die Mietschulden werde ich ja eh nie wieder sehen - aber so gehts ja nicht!!!! 

Naja, wenigstens ist sie ohne Räumungsklage raus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn du das Öl drinnen lässt, ist der Ölstand so hoch, dass es keinen Schwimmkolben brauchst. Obwohl das natürlich die Musterlösung wäre.


Klärt mich bitte mal über so einen Schwimmkolben auf 
Bitte mit Zeichnung....dann versehe ich es schneller


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ihr mit eurem langweiligen Fahrradkram!* Nun ist die olle Futt samt ihrer Sippe woanderes untergekrochen, was mir ja recht ist, aber ich hätte schon
> gern ne vernünftige Übergabe samt Schlüssel und ablesen der Zähler. Freitag Termin beim Anwalt. *Die Mietschulden werde ich ja eh nie wieder sehen - aber so gehts ja nicht!!!!*
> 
> Naja, wenigstens ist sie ohne Räumungsklage raus.



Mich interessiert`s 

Die Mietschulden , Stress und Arbeit bleibt an Dir hängen.....


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Klärt mich bitte mal über so einen Schwimmkolben auf
> Bitte mit Zeichnung....dann versehe ich es schneller



Normalerweise ist da die MC-Einheit drin. Die verhindert auch unkontrolliertes umherschwappen und spritzen des Öls.
Nimmt man diese raus bleibt Luft drinnen und das Öl kann schwappen und spritzen. Ein Schwimmkolben wäre eine Stange die am unteren Ende eine runde Platte hat - vorzugsweise mit O-Ring - und an der Oberfläche des Ölstands aufliegt. So würde Spritzen und Schwappen verhindert.



Metrum schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem langweiligen Fahrradkram!
> Ich habe vorhin von meiner, gekündigten, Vermieterin ein Übergabeprotokoll fürs Haus, per Einschreiben, bekommen.
> Nur dass ich als Vermieter da gar nicht dabei war!!! Hatte im Kündigungsschreiben um einen Termin zur Übergabe innerhalb
> von vier Wochen gebeten. Nun ist die olle Futt samt ihrer Sippe woanderes untergekrochen, was mir ja recht ist, aber ich hätte schon
> ...



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du da eine gewisse Genugtuung hast. Aber musst du den Anwalt nicht auch erstmal bezahlen?


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mich interessiert`s
> 
> *Die Mietschulden , Stress und Arbeit bleibt an Dir hängen.....*



Ich dachte wir wären hier alles Freunde Jens!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

CRC hat übrigens das Hope T-Rex 40T auf Lager!


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Genugtuung ist vlt. übertrieben aber ich bin froh dass das *Gesocks* raus ist und die Anwaltskosten sich dadurch eben auch nicht weiter erhöhen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2014)

http://www.mmm-bikes.com/Katalog/Mountainbike/Gabeln/

gabeltuning pure delite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Da wäre selbst ShitfUp günstiger


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist da die MC-Einheit drin. Die verhindert auch unkontrolliertes umherschwappen und spritzen des Öls.
> Nimmt man diese raus bleibt Luft drinnen und das Öl kann schwappen und spritzen. Ein Schwimmkolben wäre eine Stange die am unteren Ende eine runde Platte hat - vorzugsweise mit O-Ring - und an der Oberfläche des Ölstands aufliegt. So würde Spritzen und Schwappen verhindert.


Gibt es sowas fertig zu kaufen?
Kann man aber bestimmt auch selber bauen, darf aber auch nirgens gegenstoßen beim Einfedern und das Öl müsste aber auch noch frei arbeiten können. Ich Glaube, oben darf das aber nicht fest sein sonst federt da nichts mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Genugtuung ist vlt. übertrieben aber ich bin froh dass das *Gesocks* raus ist und die Anwaltskosten sich dadurch eben auch nicht weiter erhöhen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 280006 Anhang anzeigen 280007 Anhang anzeigen 280008


...immerhin wird aber gelüftet in der Kellerwohnung  
Was hast Du den da an Miete angesetzt?



Metrum schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir wären hier alles Freunde Jens!


Deswegen versuche ich Dich auch zu verstehen und zu trösten


----------



## xeitto (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Patrick!
> (Fehlt nur das Bild von Frau/Freundin  )
> 
> Klar, dass man sich für diese Art von Training diszipliniert verhalten muss. Aber selbst GA-Einheiten sind nach genauem Trainingsstand mit zugehörigen Zonen doch effektiver. Der Puls hängt doch stark von der Tagesform ab, die abgegebene Leistung als Zielgröße ist da doch interessanter. Korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege!



Für Dich ist das hier erstmal meine Freundin 

 

Klar, da hast Du Recht. Es spricht nix gegen einen Wattmesser, damit kann man perfekt zielgerichtet trainieren, vor allem besser als nach Puls, wenn man's denn will. Ich hatte immer schlechte Laune wenn die Intervalle nicht von Woche zu Woche um ein paar Watt besser waren, was aber schon wegen der Tagesform nicht geht.

Man muss sich halt bewusst machen, dass Dir dann im Training zB 200 Watt / Schnitt genau gar nix aussagen, da muss man dann schon detaillierter ran in der Planung und sich im Training auch dran halten und den ganzen Kram auswerten. Die Bereiche dauerhaft zu treffen ist mit dem MTB tendenziell schwerer als auf der Straße oder auf der Rolle, wo man kontinuierlich einen Intensitätsbereich halten kann. Auf den Trails geht das eher nicht so genau. Besser als ohne ists trotzdem, logisch.

Ich bin in der Saison als ich die Kurbel drauf hatte, jede Woche 2x Intervalle auf der Rolle gefahren und 1-2x Grundlage draußen. Hat mega viel gebracht für die Form, Spaß hats auf Dauer eher nicht gemacht....


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Das Training nach Bereichen doof sein kann ist mir nix neues... aber ich sag mir immer: im Rennen nur hinterher fahren ist noch doofer 

Wenn ich die Intervalle nach Puls fahre muss ich die genauso waehlen, so das ich die x-Minuten konstant fahren kann. Ich will durch die Wattmessung ja nur das "Ueberschwingen" loswerden. 

Wie ich trainieren muss, das strukturiere und so weiter ist mir schon klar. Das mache ich schon lange genug... es ist aktuell eher die Frage, ob ich die ~800Euro in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## xeitto (18. März 2014)

dann probier's aus. ich hatte Power2max und bin die nach einer Saison mit ca. 80 Euro Verlust wieder losgeworden... war nicht so tragisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Kann man als Lehrgeld/Benutzungsgeld verbuchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Seh ich auch nicht so kritisch... die Frage ist eher, wie ich das der "Regierung" verkaufe... wohl am ehesten in kombination, das ich dafuer den Crosser ja weg lasse


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> CRC hat übrigens das Hope T-Rex 40T auf Lager!


Hab's auch eben gesehen, hab aber gestern ne Gabel gekauft^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Seh ich auch nicht so kritisch... die Frage ist eher, wie ich das der "Regierung" verkaufe... wohl am ehesten in kombination, das ich dafuer *vorerst * den Crosser ja weg lasse


Erwähne aber im Verkaufsgespräch nicht die leistungsverbessernde Wirkung, Du willst Dich doch nicht gleich unter Druck setzten.


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Um die Worte aus dem Buch Laktatexpress zu zitieren:

Wenn in der Tour geschrieben stände, dass trinken aus Löschwasserbecken schneller machen würde, dann würde alle Tour abonenten am nächsten Tag am Löschteich stehen (Hoffe ich habs halbwegs auffe reihe bekommen)


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Bomben Tour heute. Jetzt fliegen die scheizz Vittoria Schlauchreifen runter. Wollte eigentlich noch 1,5h fahren aber nach einer Abfahrt war der vordere Reifen platt. Grund: Die Klebefläche des Reifens hat sich vom "Rest" getrennt. Hinten fängts auch schon an. Gut, dass ich heute nichts anspruchsvolles gefahren bin, sonst hätte es mich richtig geschmissen.

Dankbarerweise hat auch mein Handy den Dienst quittiert und erlaubt mir noch "Notrufe". Falls ich doch mal Empfang habe, kann man niemanden erreichen. 15km mit Platten nach Hause geheizt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

Ich musste noch nie Heimlaufen/schieben wegen Defekt am Rad  
Noch schlimmer als "Handy def." ist "Handy vergessen"....das passiert mir immer mal.

Marcel, was sagst Du zu dem Gekritzel in #40438 ?
Das müsste vielleicht doch ein loses Ding sein?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Langsam war ich auch nicht. Ist eben kein 30er Schnitt geworden und den Puls habe ich auch oben gehalten. Als ob ich die Strecke laufen würde 

Vom Gefühl her müsste der Schwimmkolben schwimmend gelagert sein - welch ein Wunder 
Die MC-Einheit hat ja unten auch eine Plastikplatte mit O-Ring und drunter ist eine Metallscheibe, die je nach Stellung einen Kanal ins Innere freigibt. Ist der zu kann das Öl nicht weg und da Flüssigkeiten weitesgehend inkompressibel sind, ist die Gabel dann blockiert.

Ein feste Stange mit "Deckel" und ein paar Löchern würde ähnlich funktionieren wie eine MC-Einheit ohne LO.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Um die Worte aus dem Buch Laktatexpress zu zitieren:
> 
> Wenn in der Tour geschrieben stände, dass trinken aus Löschwasserbecken schneller machen würde, dann würde alle Tour abonenten am nächsten Tag am Löschteich stehen (Hoffe ich habs halbwegs auffe reihe bekommen)


Das stimmt aber wirklich , habe ich getestet.
Auf einem meiner ersten MA (100km über 3 Runden) in sengender Hitze, war ich so übermütig und bin am letzten Versorgungspunkt vorbeigeheizt mit leerer Trinkflasche (das wusste ich da aber noch nicht).
So ungefähr 7km vorm Ziel war ich dann so schlaff, das ich aus einer Schafstränke (die hatte der Bauer gerade aufgefüllt) gesoffen hab.
Ohne das Wasser hätte ich es nicht ins Ziel geschafft, nach ein paar Minuten ging es sogar recht zügig weiter. 
Jetzt fahre ich immer mit transparenten Flaschen, damit ich sehe wie viel noch drin ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Ich bin halt auch ein bisschen technik-affin;-)

Der Strassen-lrs fürs Zaboo kam:





Erstaunlich leicht. Und ja, Aufkleber kommen noch runter;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Schaut gut aus!

Meine Gabel kommt wahrscheinlich auch morgen...dann steht das Fuji endlich wieder


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Gaaanz kranke Sache: 
Ich zu meiner Frau, dass ich mir für 800€ eine neue Kurbel ans Rad bauen will.
Kommentar war nur: ok.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Es gibt "ist mir doch egal ok" und "ok tu es bloss nicht" 

Bei CRC sind schwarze und silberne T-Rex 40T für Shimpanso schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

Vlt. hat sie dich nur nicht ernst genommen? Die hört solche komischen Sachen bestimmt jeden Tag auf Arbeit!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

Schöner Scheiss! Christian hatte recht. Ich brauch eine besondere Centerlock Schraube,... Aber nicht schlimm, die Reifen wollten nicht gescheit tubeless gehen... Gleich noch mit der Schraube cross Schläuche bestellt... Bei den 3,5 Bar in den SammySlick sollte das nicht so das Problem sein.

Und ja, sie meinte es völlig ernst! Da ist sie zum Teil echt krass,... Da lässt sie mir 110% freie Hand. Wenn ich es für sinnvoll halte soll ich es halt kaufen, egal für wie sinnlos sie es hält 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (18. März 2014)

Freu dich doch is doch Super!


BTW die Aerozine is gestern gekommen:


----------



## mete (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bomben Tour heute. Jetzt fliegen die scheizz Vittoria Schlauchreifen runter. Wollte eigentlich noch 1,5h fahren aber nach einer Abfahrt war der vordere Reifen platt. Grund: Die Klebefläche des Reifens hat sich vom "Rest" getrennt. Hinten fängts auch schon an. Gut, dass ich heute nichts anspruchsvolles gefahren bin, sonst hätte es mich richtig geschmissen.



Das muss den italienischen Reifenbauern im Blut liegen, ich habe da tolle Bilder von Challenge Reifen, bei denen sich nicht nur das Profil großflächig ablöst, sondern die Karkasse auch aus dem Nichts riesige Beulen bekommen hat. Der Reifen sieht aus, als ob er ein Kaninchen verschluckt hat. Wohlgemerkt, UVP = 80 EUR pro Reifen


----------



## Metrum (18. März 2014)

502g sind aber viel, Philipp!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> 502g sind aber viel, Philipp!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. März 2014)




----------



## xeitto (19. März 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich brauch einen WK-LRS und bin hin und her gerissen zwischen Crest (bewährt) und der Ryde Trace XC (nochmal bisschen leichter)...wiege 76kg. Einfach umknicken wird die schon nicht... hmmm... was meint Ihr? Fürs Training und gröbere Sachen hab ich ja immer noch den LRS mit Arch, der hält bis jetzt eigentlich alles aus.

Oder hat jemand einen günstigen 29'-LRS für Lefty & X12 unter 1500g rumliegen und will den loswerden?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Das muss den italienischen Reifenbauern im Blut liegen, ich habe da tolle Bilder von Challenge Reifen, bei denen sich nicht nur das Profil großflächig ablöst, sondern die Karkasse auch aus dem Nichts riesige Beulen bekommen hat. Der Reifen sieht aus, als ob er ein Kaninchen verschluckt hat. Wohlgemerkt, UVP = 80 EUR pro Reifen



Ich überlege auch ob ich die bei Gelegenheit wieder zurück bringe. Ist ja nicht nur ärgerlich sondern auch gefährlich.
Wobei bei mir der Satz unter 40€ gekostet hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich brauch einen WK-LRS und bin hin und her gerissen zwischen Crest (bewährt) und der Ryde Trace XC (nochmal bisschen leichter)...wiege 76kg. Einfach umknicken wird die schon nicht... hmmm... was meint Ihr? Fürs Training und gröbere Sachen hab ich ja immer noch den LRS mit Arch, der hält bis jetzt eigentlich alles aus.
> 
> Oder hat jemand einen günstigen 29'-LRS für Lefty & X12 unter 1500g rumliegen und will den loswerden?



Ich finde die Ryde auch sehr interesannt. Leider warendie noch nicht soo auf dem Schrim, als ich im Herbst/Winter meine Hinterraeder frisch be-felgt habe. So wurden es halt durch die Bank weg wieder Crest


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schöner Scheiss! Christian hatte recht. Ich brauch eine besondere Centerlock Schraube,... Aber nicht schlimm, die Reifen wollten nicht gescheit tubeless gehen... Gleich noch mit der Schraube cross Schläuche bestellt... Bei den 3,5 Bar in den SammySlick sollte das nicht so das Problem sein.



Ernsthaft? Liegt es an diesen IceTech-Scheiben? Ich mag ja Centerlock sehr gerne, aber das ist dann ja schon die dritte Variante.
Beim Stahlrad werde ich leider drauf verzichten "müssen".


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2014)

nene... es liegt net an der Scheibe. Das Problem ist die 15 bzw 20mm Achse. Da passt das Kassettentool nicht drauf. Darum hat die Steckachsen centerlockschraube (nur die ist anderst) eine Raendelung wie ein Innelager ausen. DAS tool hat man eh. Kann ich also mit leben.
Das ist die Schraube:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (19. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ryde auch sehr interesannt. Leider warendie noch nicht soo auf dem Schrim, als ich im Herbst/Winter meine Hinterraeder frisch be-felgt habe. So wurden es halt durch die Bank weg wieder Crest


ich denk ich werde es probieren...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2014)

Naja, dann hast du wenigstens noch eine normale herumliegen  Die oben abgebildete sieht übrigens bedeutend leichter aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Heutzutage muss man genau wissen was man bestellt bei den vielen Möglichkeiten und Standards.....man lernt nie aus 
Ich habe neulich Bremsbeläge bestellt, die waren natürlich falsch und dabei war ich mir siegessicher


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2014)

Was ist denn hier los??? Alle auf dem Rad???

Ok, dann mach ich das jetzt halt auch noch fuer ne Stunde... ich will es ja nicht gleich wieder uebertreiben...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2014)

Sind wahrscheinlich alle den Grillplatz herrichten  , soll ja super Wetter werden.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2014)

Die post war da:








http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8921/rock-shox-federgabel-reba-rl-29-tapered-maxle-lite

Gabel an sich spart 181Gramm ggü der Fox und den schaft hab ich noch net gekürzt und die Maxle Lite Steckachse nochmal 25Gr ggü Fox.
Denke mal ich komme bei ca. -225gr raus


----------



## Metrum (19. März 2014)

Passt doch Philipp! 
War zwar kurz geneigt zu fragen weshalb du aus der Not nicht eine Tugend gemacht hast und ne schwarze gekauft hast - aber das lasse ich einfach! 

Wetter ist heute voll irre! Sonne, Regen, Trüb, Heiter,... und wenn man unterwegs ist dann kommt der Regen garantiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2014)

Sieht ordentlich aus!
Ich frage mich nur, warum meine Gabel nicht so weit ausfedert? Da fehlen mir bestimmt 5mm. Selbst ohne Luft kann ich die nicht ganz rausziehen.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Passt doch Philipp!
> War zwar kurz geneigt zu fragen weshalb du aus der Not nicht eine Tugend gemacht hast und ne schwarze gekauft hast - aber das lasse ich einfach!
> 
> Wetter ist heute voll irre! Sonne, Regen, Trüb, Heiter,... und wenn man unterwegs ist dann kommt der Regen garantiert.


Hatte wirklich überlegt, aber mir gefällt ne weiße Gabel an dem Fuji einfach besser.
@Marcel Das könnte trotzdem iwe am Dual Air liegen. Meine is ja jez ne Solo air. Meine anderen dual Air von RS waren auch immer net ganz draußen

War eben ne Runde aufm Ragley. Iwe bekomm ich da nie kilometer zusamm. Nur Höhenmeter. Eben 717hm auf 26,2km


----------



## Crimson_ (19. März 2014)

Ich hab auch Höhenmeters gemacht. Ein recht steiles Stück drei Mal Anschlag gefahren. ~3:30min pro Auffahrt - jetzt brennen die Oberschenkel.

@ Philipp: Könnte sein und ist mir eigentlich auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. März 2014)

Mir auch federn tun die Arme... Die 95 oder 100mm sind notreserve wenns brenzlich wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

DAS sagen alle die keine gescheite Federgabel haben 

Hier scheint die Sonne! Suedbaden @its best! 

Heute abend soltle ich die Bastard Laufraeder fuers Zaboo fertig machen koenne... DAS wird schlimm 
Ich bin nur mal gespannt ob 34 auf 11-34 (9fach) fuers Strassen Training reichen. Aber ich hab schon geschaut, ich hab noch je einen Satz 2fach TA 42/28 und 40/26 im Keller. Ich bin aber auch am ueberlegen, ob ich nicht einfach das Orginal 44 zum 34er Schraube. Kleiner brauch ich normal net... mal sehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Moinsen!

34/11 trete ich schon ziemlich oft auf der Straße aus - in der Ebene. Dann noch mit leichten Reifen? Kannste knicken.


----------



## Metrum (20. März 2014)

Moin! 
Hier scheint auch schon die Sonne! 
Das sind alles KB Kombinationen die hier, in der Tieflandsbucht, gar nicht verkauft werden!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Jop, hier ist auch bestes Wetter. Erst noch ein paar Stunden lernen und dann ab aufs Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> 34/11 trete ich schon ziemlich oft auf der Straße aus - in der Ebene. Dann noch mit leichten Reifen? Kannste knicken.



Ja, ich seh es auch kommen, das ich wenn ich das Rad auch zum Strassentrainign fahren will wieder auf 2Fach mit 42/28 umbauen muss.
Mal mit dem Ritzelrechner gespielt:





Links ist die 42/28er kombination und die 34solo Kombination. Rechts zum Vergleich, was ich auf dem Epic mit 36-11/42 habe.
Glaub das 2Fach passt fuers Training besser. Aber ich teste es erstmal so wie ich es hab und wenn es Prinzipiel passt aber zu kurz ist, kommt halt wieder 2Fach :/


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Richtig! Wobei ich die Varriante: einfach das 44er Orginal XTR ausen wieder dran und dann 44/34 fahren sehr cool finde 
Waere optisch auch das beste


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bei mir schein die Sonne nicht ......im Laden.

Sascha, montiere noch das 44er wenn Du auch in der Ebene fahren willst. D.h. längere Kette und Umwerfer wieder dran, Du brauchst Last


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS sagen alle die keine gescheite Federgabel haben
> 
> Hier scheint die Sonne! Suedbaden @its best!
> 
> ...


Ich bin schon deiner meinung nach gescheite Federgabeln gefahren.
Die 44 von MZ und die Fox die ich ja hatte sprachen beide sehr sahnig an. Ich brauche es nur nicht.
BTW die Jungs im Worldcup fahren deine geliebte Lefty auf 70mm getravelt und mit zäherem Öl


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Boar Mensch! Ich glaub ich schreib in zukunft immer:
/begin<Ironie> ... /end<Ironie>


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

ich liebe es


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Sehr sensibel das Thema Federgabel 

Ich rüste übrigens um - falls demnächst jemand 2 Paar Eggis 3 haben möchte?!


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

Das 1x11 Thema bringt mich auch ein wenig um den Verstand.
Wenn ich nun noch rumrechnen würde bräuchte ich das Rad gar nimmer bewegen.

Kommt, 3x is doch auch cool und hinten nur noch 7x.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Wenn das lästige Umwerfer Gedöhns nicht wäre schon, ja.
Für die Crosssaison kommt auch 42T Mono an den Crosser. Hinten 11-30 und ab geht die wilde Fahrt.
Jetzt zum Sommertraining ist 46/34 an der Kurbel aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Boar Mensch! Ich glaub ich schreib in zukunft immer:
> /begin<Ironie> ... /end<Ironie>


Wäre hilfreich


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich rüste übrigens um - falls demnächst jemand 2 Paar Eggis 3 haben möchte?!


Leider nein, ich fahre mittlerweile nur noch Eggis 2.....die sind preiswerter und laufen mit regelmäßiger Fettpackung sehr gut.

Auf was rüstest Du um? XTR?....die würde ich nehmen


----------



## baloo (20. März 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das 1x11 Thema bringt mich auch ein wenig um den Verstand.
> Wenn ich nun noch rumrechnen würde bräuchte ich das Rad gar nimmer bewegen.
> 
> Kommt, 3x is doch auch cool und hinten nur noch 7x.


Und dann kommt jetzt dann noch die Elektronische XTR!


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

Die aber vlt nicht so rumzickt wie eine XX1


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Endspurt  Hopp...Hopp...Hopp  *zusätzlich* noch 50 Punkte(13 Stunden)von Jedem .....3 Nachtschichten.  ------> TOP 50 

Vorschlag ......diese Nacht (es soll ja warm bleiben) *Nightride  *


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich fahre mittlerweile nur noch Eggis 2.....die sind preiswerter und laufen mit regelmäßiger Fettpackung sehr gut.
> 
> Auf was rüstest Du um? XTR?....die würde ich nehmen



In die 3er kann man wohl auch die Gleitlager der 2er bauen 
Erstmal kommt ein gebrauchtes XT zum Testen. Danach ans Racebike wohl ein XTR wenns taugt.



ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Die aber vlt nicht so rumzickt wie eine XX1



Wieso zickt die denn?


----------



## maddda (20. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Endspurt  Hopp...Hopp...Hopp  *zusätzlich* noch 50 Punkte(13 Stunden)von Jedem .....3 Nachtschichten.  ------> TOP 50
> 
> Vorschlag ......diese Nacht (es soll ja warm bleiben) *Nightride  *


Da schließ ich doch glatt mal das Garmin an und trag meine Punkte von vorgestern und gestern ein


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

Die ersten 1-2 Wochen war noch alles gut. Mittlerweile ist Runterschalten nur noch Glückssache. Im Rennen ein Graus. 
Züge und Hüllen schon 2x getauscht ohne nennenswerten Unterschied. Das 10er und 11er Ritzel mal ausgenommen! Die laufen eh rau.

Habe nur momentan keine Alternative :/


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Stimmt, das geht echt gar nicht.
Da bin ich mit meiner XT-Kassette echt zufrieden. Ich hoffe mit 40T läufts dann auch noch so geschmeidig.
Okay, mit abgenutzter Kette springts jetzt auf dem 13er aber das ist meine Schuld


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

Das sind aber grundlegend andere Probleme. Ich will nur ungern drauf verzichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Sicher, dass es weder an der Kassette noch der Kette liegt?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

In der kurzen Zeit? Ist ja auch nich die erste Serie gewesen.
Kette ist immer noch Top und passend gelängt. Werde ich aber wohl als nächstes Versuchen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Da bin ich doch auch froh, das ich 10x mit der 11/42er Kassette hab.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange/intensiv du damit gefahren bist. Wobei nicht passende Schaltvorgänge gut zu schiefem/losem Schaltauge oder Probleme mit dem Schaltzug passen können.


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

Alles gerade und vorallem fest da unten... so oft wie ich da dran bin/war.
Schaltauge wurde auch schon getauscht.

Is ja nun auch egal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Das klingt ja fast nach Resignation. 





...bringt es was, wenn Du das Schaltwerk so einstellst, das das obere Röllchen dichter an die Kassette kommt ?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Alles gerade und vorallem fest da unten... so oft wie ich da dran bin/war.
> Schaltauge wurde auch schon getauscht.
> 
> Is ja nun auch egal.



Dann wurden die üblichen Verdächtigen also schon überprüft.


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2014)

Ja. Man sollte auch beachten, dass aufgrund der Bauweise der Abstand zwischen 12-16mm sein soll!
Bei anderen Sram Schaltwerken sinds ja nur 6mm.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Die  Recon Topcap passt leider nicht in die Reba. Ca. 1,5mm im Durchmesser zu groß :/
Wobei ich die 3€ verschmerzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (20. März 2014)

Sehr geil, 21 Grad, Trails staubtrocken, so könnts immer sein.... 75min Full Gas als Mittagspause... selbstständig sein hat auch seine Vorteile


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Hmmm... gerade erfahren, das Stages vor mitte Mai definitiv nix wird... Ich glaub ich schau mir das angebot fuer die Tune Power2max mal genauer an...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Tune klingt für mich nicht stabil  (bei meiner Kraft und 80kg ), aber mal schauen was da für Meinungen kommen 




xeitto schrieb:


> Sehr geil, 21 Grad, Trails staubtrocken, so könnts immer sein.... 75min Full Gas als Mittagspause... selbstständig sein hat auch seine Vorteile



Willst Du mir jetzt meine Selbstständigkeit schmackhaft machen........


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2014)

das darf jeder für sich entscheiden. wobei ne stunde am mittag kann man ja fast überall mal weg, mit dusche ist dann halt besser für die kollegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

ist ja die "stabile" Tune... mal in mich gehen...

Selbstaendig? Im Leben nicht! Ich bin bekennender Fan des Angesteltenverhaeltnisses.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2014)

Im Handel mit durchgehenden Öffnungszeiten ist das nicht so leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. März 2014)

Jetzt sind wir schon mal auf 64. 
Bin eben drei Stunden durch die Pampa und wenn Claudia heute Abend Topfmodel guckt werde ich wohl noch bissel auf schmalen Reifen um die Seen rollern! Da ist dann hoffentlich auch der drecks Wind weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Andere Frage: hat jemand eine x9 gxp Kurbel (nach Möglichkeit 2fach), die er loswerden will, oder gegen meine xtr970 tauschen? Mit xtr Lager und Kettenblätter habe ich auch noch einiges im Keller.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

3:10h


----------



## Metrum (20. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 3:10h



Wenn du heute Abend GNTM guckst fahr ich ja nochmal 12 min!!!


----------



## maddda (20. März 2014)

Wir grilln jez gleich erstmal nen Ründchen.
Fuji is auch jez auf 10107gr abgespecktA paar kleinigkeiten fehln noch, dann gibts auchn Photo


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn du heute Abend GNTM guckst fahr ich ja nochmal 12 min!!!


2:59? DU LUSCHE 


Wird aber auch Zeit Philipp!


----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> BTW die Jungs im Worldcup fahren deine geliebte Lefty auf 70mm getravelt und mit zäherem Öl


 
Ich hab gelesen, dass das ne Super Spezielle Gabel sein soll, das Ding ist so komplex, da ist ein einziger Mechaniker nur für die Gabel zuständig. Und trotzdem ist das Ding so schwer, dass es als Totschläger durchgehen kann.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2014)

Ein Totschläger muss doch nicht schwer sein um  jemanden zu töten...


----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2014)

...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Jungs... ich WEIS was in der Lefty ist. In DER auf dem Bild ist alles normal. Aaaaaber wartet mal ab was noch so kommt

Gegen einen KabelLockout wuerde ich dne Xloc nicht tauschen... nur gegen ein Brain! 

Ihr duerft los bashen:






Rollt in der Garage wie ab. Morgen mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit testen... Komisch nur: mir hat das als ich fertig war und das Rad an der Wand lehnte bei ~3,5Bar den hinteren Schlauch zerfetzt... komisch. Aber ich hatte Gott sei dank 3 bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. März 2014)

Sieht so übel gar nicht aus, Sascha! Zumindest von der Seite.


----------



## xmaxle (20. März 2014)

Was soll groß gehen. Nix geht, neue Brückenstandards wirds geben. Und was in der Kartusche drinnen ist, weiß ich auch. Müsste sogar ausgeräumter sein als meine eigene atm. Und das an deinem Trainingsrad Gänge fehlen weißte ja. Glaub ich brauche auch nen Trainingshobel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2014)

Wenn du meinst, du weist alles... Ich kenne jedenfalls einen der lefty Entwickler

Für den dualen Einsatz Bike und Straße ja. Rein Bike reichen mit 10

Ihr macht mit Angst! Ich daher ich werde hier voll zerlegt!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. März 2014)

Welcher Spacko bei RS hat die Federgabel Öl-Tabelle gemacht. 
123ml sollen auf die Dämpferseite - bei 120ml ist sie schon voll und ich bekomme keinen Dämpfer mehr rein. Sie die doof?
In eine Sid kommen auch nur 94ml?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

127km/5h31min ....heimwärts nur Gegenwind, aber der war wenigstens warm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Gerade mit dem Bastard-LRS zur Arbeit gefahren. Geht ab wie Schnitzel und das Kurvenhandling ist der Hammer!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
meine Handgelenke schmerzen etwas 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gerade mit dem Bastard-LRS zur Arbeit gefahren. Geht ab wie Schnitzel und das Kurvenhandling ist der Hammer!


...mach die anderen Räder wieder drauf, Du bis zu schnell auf Arbeit ohne Dich mehr anzustrengen .....bringt keine W-Punkte 
Das Kurvenverhalten ändert sich schlagartig mit Sand auf dem Asphalt.


----------



## Metrum (21. März 2014)

Moin Männer!

Jens, du bist der Härteste von uns Allen!!!!! 
Da krauchst du nachts vor meiner Haustür rum?! Ich dachte ich spinne als ich jetzt das Bild gesehen habe!!!! 

P.S. Macht dein Laden eigentlich so zeitig auf - oder warum hast du  gegen 02:00 abgebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> meine Handgelenke schmerzen etwas



Das taten meine auch nach der gestrigen Nachtfahrt. Ziemlich schnelle 92 km mit dem MTB geschrubbt (wobei An- und Abfahrt den Schnitt eben ordentlich nach oben treiben). Aber was soll man bei dem Wetter zu Hause herumhocken...


----------



## Metrum (21. März 2014)

Noch so ein Wahnsinniger!!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. März 2014)

Moin, wart ja auch alle fleissig gestern! Brav 


Hier sieht man die Supermax mit den kürzeren Abständen und in 27.5


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2014)

Jens und ich haben jetzt gleich viele Punkte


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Alter Hut, hab ich im Herbst schon live gesehen


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Moin, wart ja auch alle fleissig gestern! Brav
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man die Supermax mit den kürzeren Abständen und in 27.5


Alter Schwede! Ziemlich fett. Mein ich das nur oder fahren die ein recht softes Setup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Jens, du bist der Härteste von uns Allen!!!!!
> Da krauchst du nachts vor meiner Haustür rum?! Ich dachte ich spinne als ich jetzt das Bild gesehen habe!!!!
> ...



Gerade gestern habe ich wieder gespürt, das ich nicht mehr so hart bin.  Vor allem der Hintern und Nacken zickt ein bisschen rum.
War aber eine schöne Runde, teilweise kilometerlang über Splittwege am Zwenkauer See und durch Sumpfgelände mit jeder Menge riesen Pfützen so breit wie der Weg. Einmal bin ich mit den Schmalen durch ein  Sandloch gerauscht (sah nicht danach aus  )und zum Glück nur gedrifftet und nicht über den Lenker gegangen. 
Aber die schmalen Unplattbaren haben sich gut gehalten 
Es macht schon Spaß mal durch die Nacht zu rauschen......wenn man sich mal dazu entschlossen (überwunden) hat.
Ich muss aber aufpassen, das ich nicht zu sehr ins schwitzen komme und dann in der Nacht anfange zu frieren.
Zur Not habe ich aber Wechselsachen mit, ist gut wenn man trockene Klamotten an hat. Gestern war aber der Gegenwind schön warm und hat mich perfekt getrocknet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alter Schwede! Ziemlich fett. Mein ich das nur oder fahren die ein recht softes Setup?


Soft nicht, nur genau richtig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Jens, du bist der Härteste von uns Allen!!!!!
> Da krauchst du nachts vor meiner Haustür rum?! Ich dachte ich spinne als ich jetzt das Bild gesehen habe!!!!
> ...



Dachte eben schon, dass ich das Wegweiserschild, bzw. den Namen kenne...
...gelesen/gehört habe von dir...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Wo ist denn unser Allerhärtester .....hat er einen dicken Kopf nach der Grillparty?
Wenn es gestern in meiner Nachbarschaft nach Grillen gerochen hätte, wär ich nicht durch die Nacht gefahren


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. März 2014)

Hat da wer grilllen gesagt?

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







BTW: http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Continental-Reifen-X-King-Racesport-29-x-22-faltbar


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser Allerhärtester .....hat er einen dicken Kopf nach der Grillparty?
> Wenn es gestern in meiner Nachbarschaft nach Grillen gerochen hätte, wär ich nicht durch die Nacht gefahren


MorgenQuark hab doch keinen dicken Kopp

Heut nammitach probier ih ersmal das neue Gäbelchen aus  Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Ich versuche gerade meine zu servicen. Da die Verschraubungen sehr tief in den Tauchrohren liegen ein richtiges Gefummel. Ich hoffe für die Techniker, dass sie Spezialwerkzeug haben.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, als ich mir meine angeschaut hab, als die kam...

BTW Kommt jemand von euch zufällig nach Albstadt Worldcup schauen am 1. Juni?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Da liegt jedenfalls kein NRW-Cup Rennen - könnte also mit


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Dann lass mal zusamm fahrn. Elite Rennen is ja am Sonntag. Die Frauen Starten um 11:30. Sprich würde das heißen bei mir um 6:00 fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Ich bin sooooooo aufgeregt


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. März 2014)

..wenn wir mal keine eigene Veranstaltung hätten 

Eine Woche später ist ja zum Glück hier in St. Wendel die Europameisterschaft.
Leider aber auch am Montag der EMC in Altlay


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin sooooooo aufgeregt


Dann is das ja gebongt

Kommt noch jemand? Sascha is das net bei dir in der nähe???


----------



## Metrum (21. März 2014)

Du willst doch nur Geschenke zum Kindertag von uns haben, Philipp!!!

Jens, auf den blöden Splitwegen habe ich mir auch schon nen Schlauch gekillt, weil ich in der Not da mal mit dem Renner lang bin.
Cossi lohnt sich tagsüber aber weitaus mehr weil dann da tausende von hübschen Girls auf Inlinern, etc. unterwegs sind. 
Aber hat dann eben auch den Nachteil dass viel Verkehr ist. Wenn du dort in der Pampa mal stürzt finde ich dich bestimmt irgendwann - also bleib dann einfach liegen!!!! 
Muss dann noch zum Anwalt und danach gehts biken. Noch scheint ja die Sonne aber es soll ja schlechtes Wetter kommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Ich stürze nicht !!! 
Mädels waren keine unterwegs (zumindest nicht auf den Wegen  ), ich hab nur jede Menge kleine Lagerfeuer am Ufer gesichtet....ich glaube die Mädels lagen alle im Gebüsch .


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur Geschenke zum Kindertag von uns haben, Philipp!!!




Schwing dich am 1.6 zum Worldcup und ich geb dir da auch einen aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

So, ich bekomem in 3 Wochen meine Stages fuer X9. Jetzt brauch ich noch eine 2x GXP X9 in Schwarz...

Weltcup schauen? Sind ~2h von mir weg. Aber ich fahre nicht gerne zu Rennen die ich nicht fahre... bekomme ich immer so zuckende Waaden. Das einzige was geht ist, wenn ich vorher selber trainiert habe, die Wiederholung zu schauen...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So, ich bekomem in 3 Wochen meine Stages fuer X9. Jetzt brauch ich noch eine 2x GXP X9 in Schwarz...
> 
> Weltcup schauen? Sind ~2h von mir weg. Aber ich fahre nicht gerne zu Rennen die ich nicht fahre... bekomme ich immer so zuckende Waaden. Das einzige was geht ist, wenn ich vorher selber trainiert habe, die Wiederholung zu schauen...


Ach wir bekommen die bestimmt noch nachgemeldet ICh freu mich schon mal den Pros zuzuschauen

Eigentlich wollt ich ja gleich gabel testen fahrn, aber mitterlweile regnets hier


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Ich bin ja schon a-Lizenz Buliga gefahren (als man sich noch Quallifizieren musste). 
DAS war hammer geil, auch wenn man nur gegen die 80% Regel kaempft.

Fuer die gabel hab ich mir auch eine langen Steckschluessel kaufen meussen. Liegt jetzt bei mir rum...

Hier zieht es auch zu. Ich werde nachher noch trainieren und morgen Ruhetag machen, dafuer Sonntag lang GA (eigentlich anderstrum geplant... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Live zuschauen ist von der Stimmung her unschlagbar....am Fernseher aber informativer.
Man müsste live an einer spannenden Stelle stehen mit einer Videowand und einer Bierbude in der Nähe


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Ich bekomme da eher die Kraetze, das ich auf der falschen Seite vom Flabberband bin 
Mitten drin!










Gewonne hat der:





Der war auch da:





Fertig


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Du wurdest nicht überrundet? Respekt!

Schulle hat mich immer so 2 Runden vor Schluss...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Live zuschauen ist von der Stimmung her unschlagbar....am Fernseher aber informativer.
> Man müsste live an einer spannenden Stelle stehen mit einer Videowand und einer Bierbude in der Nähe


Ach wir schmuggeln uns iwe bei Rob ins kommentatorenhäusschen Das geht bestimmt iwe


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Das ist echt die Stimme!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Endlich mal wieder ordentliche Lenker auf den Bildern ....da ist noch für 2 Platz auf dem Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Lol,... Siehst du meinen 58er Lenker? 

gerade nochmal geschaut, doch -1 Rnd  
Aber 71. von 108 Startern.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Nicht böse sein, aber das hätte mich wirklich gewundert


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Trotzdem Respekt!

Ich schau gerne mal zu wie sich die andern quälen. Gerade bei CC-Rennen, die fahr ich ja eh eig. net...Würde auch gerne mal einen auf Streckenposten mache

BTW
Hab im Bikemarkt nen Innenlager verkauft. Der Typ meldet ich aber net mehr und hat noch net überwiesen-.-


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Kein Thema. Muss man erst besser machen  Das Rennen war auch echt extrem... hat mitten im Rennen angefangen zu Schuetten und dann die Dropps runter... sehr geiles Rennen!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Profifahrer sind eben eine andere Liga. Da ist nicht aus dem Rennen genommen zu werden schon gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Ich wurde ja nicht raus genommen... nur die Letzte runde durfte ich nicht mehr fahren... war aber auch gut, weil der Wolfsdropp war so abartig glitschig, das ich mich in meiner vorletzten Runde fast zerlegt hatte und in der letzten dann echt die Hosen voll hatte.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Sag ich ja, nicht aus dem Rennen genommen zu werden ist schon richtig gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

ja, war schon geil. Vor allem, wenn ich jetzt gescheit Trainiert bekomme und wieder auf sub 80kg komme, bin ich durchaus wieder konkurenzfaehig


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

So ich hab gerade mal ne Mail an einen gewissen Schuhversand bezüglich ihrer Werbung geschrieben. Mal schauen, was da zurückkommt. Ich konnte das einfach nicht mehr überhören:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt was da zurückkommt


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wurde ja nicht raus genommen... nur die Letzte runde durfte ich nicht mehr fahren... war aber auch gut, weil der Wolfsdropp war so abartig glitschig, das ich mich in meiner vorletzten Runde fast zerlegt hatte und in der letzten dann *echt die Hosen voll hatte*.


Nicht so was schreiben, Du zerstörst mein Weltbild von Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Aber ich habe mich HEROISCH in den, mit klatschnassen Wurzeln uebersaehten Dropp gestuerzt, um dann in der Landezone von den frenetischen Zuschauer gebuehrend bejubelt zu werden!

Besser?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Sascha und Philipp  Beide sehr gut!

Um welchen Werbespot handelt es sich?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Vielleicht noch, das Du durch`s überholen schräg springen musstest und trotzdem perfekt durch den glitschigen Wurzelteppich gesurft bist und leicht einen Zuschauer tuschiert hast, welcher nach dem Rennen seinen blauen Fleck durch Dich signiert haben wollte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Das war da auch Hammer:
Man faehrt einen Wurzelteppich an und man hoert die Menge unten Johlen.
Biegt auf Wurzeln 90Grad nach rechts ab und ist schon IM droppen.
Man landet auf eine vllt 10m Druchmesser "Lichtung" in mitten einer Riesen Zuschauermenge und sucht erstmal den Ausgang.
Da war eine knapp ein Meter breite "Luecke"...
Ab dem Moment wo die Zuschauer einen sahen, bis zur Landung: absolute Stille (ich hab jedenfalls nix gehoert ) und nach der Langung wurde es "laut" 

@Comfortbiker in der vorletzten Runde stand ich in der Luft echt schraeg, da dachte ich schon, das war es.
Ueberholt hat da keiner. Ein Kollege wollte in einem runter hopsen... das war leider das Ende seines Carbon Rahmens... aber weis ich von 3 Rahmen die an der Stelle gestorben sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

mein Beitrag hätte auch hier reingepasst.....als wär ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sascha und Philipp  Beide sehr gut!
> 
> Um welchen Werbespot handelt es sich?


Is der Werbespot von   justfab.de
Finde den akutellen grad net, aber beim alten isses auch so:


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2014)

mit der sprache haben die es eh nicht so.

ich zitiere mal von deren website:



> Wusstest Du, dass Schuhe in einer Boutique für einen 5X MEHR höheren Preis verkauft werden als sie in der Produktion kosten?


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Grad ne antwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mader,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> ...



Evtl sind die Kunden auch nicht die Hellsten


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2014)

jetzt würde ich mir sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2014)

Immerhin eine zeitnahe, nicht automatisierte Antwort!
Mir ist das von dir beschriebene Problem übrigens auch aufgefallen. Schuhfetischisten könnten das ja glatt als Aufforderung verstehen.
Gerade in den USA werden sich da noch mehr Leute ins Fäustchen lachen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Mir ist es nicht aufgefallen, steck aber auch nicht mehr so in der Materie


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch, das Du durch`s überholen schräg springen musstest und trotzdem perfekt durch den glitschigen Wurzelteppich gesurft bist und leicht einen Zuschauer tuschiert hast, welcher nach dem Rennen seinen blauen Fleck durch Dich signiert haben wollte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Hast Du endlich Feierabend Marco , regnet es bei Euch schon ?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Grad ne antwort bekommen:
> 
> Evtl sind die Kunden auch nicht die Hellsten



Würde mich bei der Zielkundschaft nicht wundern!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mir ist es nicht aufgefallen, steck aber auch nicht mehr so in der Materie



Wie du STECKST nicht in der Materie?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie du STECKST nicht in der Materie?


......
 „Einfach masturbieren!“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (21. März 2014)

@nopain-nogain: warst du früher eigentlich Fahrer im Supernova team (24h Eschlikon / Balterswil)?http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/nopain-nogain.51551/


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2014)

Ich hab´s eben 1 Mal für vorn zum testen bestellt.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=66918;page=1;menu=1000,4,320,322;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

So Hier kommt grad die Sone wieder raus. Werd jez doch nochn Ründchen Trails jagen gehen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. März 2014)

viel spaß   welches Bike wird bewegt?


----------



## maddda (21. März 2014)

Das Enduro Hartail


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Ich mach heute Pause. Dir aber viel Spaß


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

In eschlikon nicht. Ich kam später dazu, als wir dann unter anderem in Ruhpolding die WM im 8er gewonnen haben.

Sooo noch mal 1:45h tempo training gemacht. Das rad geht gut ab! Lustig nur: ich fahre die sammyslick mit 3bar unter dem Bereich von 3,5-6bar und die sind schon knall hart. Wenn ich die mit >3,5bar fahren würde könnte ich sie auch mit Beton ausgiessen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Luftdruckangaben auf Reifen sind oft witzlos. Wer fährt MTB-Reifen noch gleich mit 2bar?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Ich weis,... Fand es nur mal wieder sehr spassig 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Die wollen nur den Verkauf von Felgen ankurbeln. Wenn du dir gleich mehrere bei 6bar zerschießt helfen sie der Branche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (21. März 2014)

Würde nicht >4 bar gehen, hatte mal Panaracer Slicks auf ner 26er Felge und dann 5 Bar, da ist dann die Felge (DT4.1) innen gerissen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2014)

Wie gesagt will ich ja nicht mal mehr als 3bar

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2014)

Auch wenn das Wetter heute mies war, war ich in Sachen Profilierung und Rahmenmaterial sommerlich unterwegs. Habe mal die Gabel eingeweiht.....
War generell doch sehr quirlig und flott unterwegs. Wahnsinn, wie man doch das fehlende Gewicht spürt. Hammer...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2014)

Der arme Maggo. Nicht mal Geld für Lenkerstopfen hat er 
Gefällt mir der Hobel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2014)

Du Adlerauge...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2014)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. März 2014)

mein Reden die Lenkerstopfen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter heute morgen ist gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. März 2014)

moin...mhmm viel tut sich hier noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (22. März 2014)

Moin!
Hier habe ich mich auch übers Wetter gewundert, sollen ja seit gestern nachmittag Regen und Gewitter kommen.
Muss ich ja nun den Tag neu planen.

Maik, ihr habt nur in der Hauptsaison schönes Wetter! Die unterschiedlichen Preise müssen ja irgendwie gerechtfertigt sein!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2014)

Schlimmste Nacht überhaupt. Irgendwie hatte das Essen was gegen mich. Das wollte schon während Herr der Ringe oben wie unten wieder.
Dann aber noch über die ganze Nacht verteilt - keine Minute geschlafen. 3Kg bin ich jetzt schon leichter und jetzt geht es erstmal zum Arzt.


----------



## Metrum (22. März 2014)

Menno Marcel! Dann mal gute Besserung und hoffentlich ist es schnell vorbei! 
Ich mach mich jetzt an die Luft - solange es trocken ist. Irgendwann muss es aber geregnet haben, da die Straßen noch feucht sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schlimmste Nacht überhaupt. Irgendwie hatte das Essen was gegen mich. Das wollte schon während Herr der Ringe oben wie unten wieder.
> Dann aber noch über die ganze Nacht verteilt - keine Minute geschlafen. 3Kg bin ich jetzt schon leichter und jetzt geht es erstmal zum Arzt.


Das hatte mein Junge vor ein paar Tagen auch .....viel Zwieback und Pfefferminztee, und nach einem Tag war es wieder gut. 
....Anstatt in einen Eimer zu reiern, nein musste das Waschbecken sein....da liefen die Klumpen bloß so schlecht ab und sah auch nicht sehr einladend aus 
Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2014)

Danke Jungs. Mein Problem war eher das Timing, also Kopf ins Waschbecken hängen, während man.... na ihr wisst schon.
Doc meinte, dass die Erreger jetzt wieder raus sein müssten, Bauchraum ist auch nicht verhärtet. Jetzt heißt es stilles Wasser, Tee und helles Brot essen. Aber ganz langsam starten.
Wobei ich erstmal noch eine Mütze Schlaf nachhole.


----------



## maddda (22. März 2014)

Gute Besserung!
Sowas wünscht man echt keinem!...Hatte ich überigens nachm Alfsee auch...

Gleich werd ich erstmal mit Vaddi ne Runde drehn

@ Maggo schaut geil aus die Kiste!Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2014)

Gracias!


----------



## Metrum (22. März 2014)

Hört sich doch gut an Marcel - wird wieder! 

Nun hat es auch mit regnen angefangen, also Runde beendet da ich auch noch bissel verschnupft bin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)

Wieso verschnupft?....kann doch mal passieren das ein Mandant in den Knast geht


----------



## Metrum (22. März 2014)

Wer geht wo in den Knast, Jens?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)

Mensch Veikko......Deiner


----------



## maddda (22. März 2014)

Hääää?! Ich steh auch aufm schlauch grad


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)




----------



## maddda (22. März 2014)

Wie auch immer

BTW...mal schauen was draus wird:





Könnte wohl einer nette alternative sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)

Das wird eine geile Gabel ....Lefty-Konkurrenz  

Stille Wasser sind tief, stimmt`s oder habe ich Recht ?....Veikko


----------



## Metrum (22. März 2014)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht worum es geht!!!!! 

Die Gabel hat was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. März 2014)

Wenn Du es nicht weißt....dann wundert mich das nicht mehr.  ......was mit dem "armen Kerl" passiert ist.......


----------



## Metrum (22. März 2014)

Ja, jetzt habe ich es verstanden! Aber es ist nicht lang genug, bei der Kackbratze!!!


----------



## maddda (22. März 2014)

Hier schüttet es mittlerweile. Immer wenn Vaddi und ich fahrn wolln passiert son mist


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2014)

hier schon den ganzen Tag... Gott sei dank gibt es den Ruhetag


----------



## xeitto (22. März 2014)

Falls jemand Race-Feeling braucht: US Cup in Fontana läuft hier live: 




Mit ein bisschen Tuning läuft der Stream auch in D...


----------



## maddda (23. März 2014)

Mooooin!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2014)

Ich finde sie geil! Wäre mal wieder eine.rockshox die.man ausprobieren könnte ;-)

Heute 4h hartes mtb Training >2000hm auf etwas über 60km.
Dazu noch graupelschauer wie ab!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

Ob da wohl sub 1000g möglich ist?

Ihh mach das weiße Zeug weg...

Ich glaube ja jetzt nicht mehr dran, dass ich beim Start des Deutschland-Cups in Bad Salzdethfurt starten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. März 2014)

Schnee?! 

Habe heute mal wieder die Erfahrung gemacht dass es an Tagen wo man eigentlich gar nicht raus will am schönsten ist. 
War zwar bissel kühler aber entspannt, weil nicht sooo viele unterwegs waren.
Die Gabel gefällt mir besonders obenrum sehr gut. Naja, müssen sich ja auch immer was Neues einfallen lassen um an unser Geld zu kommen.
Vlt. gibts dann mal noch, für Sascha, ne Righty?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

Damit er sie mit seiner Lefty kombinieren kann und eine vollwertige Gabel hat?


----------



## Metrum (23. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Damit er sie mit seiner Lefty kombinieren kann und eine vollwertige Gabel hat?


----------



## mete (23. März 2014)

Die marzocchi RAC fand' ich persönlich schöner, war nur leider nie zu kaufen:


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

Wie verhindert man eigentlich das verdrehen der Gleitrohre? So wie bei CD Nadellagern? Das lässt man doch sicher nicht nur über die Steckachse laufen.


----------



## mete (23. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie verhindert man eigentlich das verdrehen der Gleitrohre? So wie bei CD Nadellagern? Das lässt man doch sicher nicht nur über die Steckachse laufen.



Eben, über die Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2014)

An die. Zzochi musste ich auch gleich denken ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

Nennt man die "Unterseite" bei USD-Gabeln auch Standrohre? Dann könnte ich die also munter im Kreis drehen? Schwer vorstellbar


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2014)

nein, ist genau umgekehrt zur normalen gabel.

die rohre, welche mit der krone verbunden sind, heißen standrohre.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. März 2014)

Da ich es oben selbst verwechselt habe, wäre es dann gleich 

Bei einer normalen Gabel sind doch die Standrohre die, die relativ zum Rahmen stehen.
Bei der USD umgekehrt.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2014)

bei der normalen gabel kann man sich das ganze mit folgender weisheit gut merken:

"der ständer taucht ein."


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nun endlich regnet es auch bei uns etwas mehr. .


Wie wird das bei der neuen RockShox gelöst ?
Die Bremsleitung ist doch ständig am Scheuern in den Halteösen oder ist die untere Öse ein Festpunkt und die Leitung muss ordentlich flexen?
Oder hält das Geschleife in den Ösen die Bremsleitung auf Dauer aus?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2014)

TACH! das ist "super slicki und flutscht da durch. Hat man an der Lefty auch udn klappt problemlos.


----------



## Metrum (24. März 2014)

Moin Männer!

Jens ihr könnt den ganzen Regen haben, macht ihn alle!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2014)

Bei uns ist es auch bewoelt und nieselig, aber ab morgen wird es wieder besser


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2014)

Wir geben uns Mühe , so werden die Regenwassertanks für die Toilettenspülung wieder schön voll . 3 Wochen nicht kacken ist anstrengend 

Sascha, wenn`s gut flutscht ist ja alles bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. März 2014)

Ich denke in Naumburg wird in den Rinnstein gekackt? 
Hier kommt sogar bissel die Sonne raus!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. März 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2014)

Das ist ja der Wiederspruch einer Denkmal geschützten Stadt.....alles wie im tiefsten Mittelalter erhalten wollen und dann darf man nicht in die Gosse schei+en.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. März 2014)

moin,

so Wetter ist lalaund der Wind ist frisch UND kein Regen muß ich wohl noch los


----------



## maddda (24. März 2014)

Nabend leute! Sry das ich mich heute nur so spät melde. Bin etwas im unistress... Hab die letzte Hausarbeit für dieses Semester fast fertig und so langsam bin ich echt durch. Mir gehen nur noch sorgen durch'n kopp ob alles so passt usw... Ich glaub den meisten Stress mach ich mir selbst^^ hab echt kb mehr im mom und brauch echt mal Urlaub


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2014)

Frag mich mal...

Morgen vermutlich schwierigste Klausur im Studium. 80% Durchfallquote...


----------



## maddda (24. März 2014)

Is iwe beruhigend, dass es net nur mir so geht

Viel Erfolg! Das packst du


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2014)

Ich hoffe doch. Der Fischzwischenfall hat ja nicht unbedingt geholfen. Wobei ich jetzt schon wieder halbwegs normale Klo- und Schlafroutine habe.
Nur richtig fit fühle ich mich nicht. Nach dem Treppensteigen bin ich schon aus der Puste.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2014)

Einmal hatten wir 99%... analysis 1... Da hab ich auch 3 Kreuze gemacht, als ich das dann hatte! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2014)

Wie gehtn das? Ist da nicht irgendwas schief gelaufen?
Wobei man von der Durchfallquote auch immer mal die Leute abziehen müsste, die nicht "ordentlich" gelernt haben.
Kommen ja viele hin die nur mal das Skript durchgeblättert haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2014)

Der mathe Prof hatte was gegen und Informatiker
Die Klausur musste auch wegen Verfahrensfehler annulliert werden
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (24. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab die letzte Hausarbeit für dieses Semester fast fertig und so langsam bin ich echt durch. Mir gehen nur noch sorgen durch'n kopp ob alles so passt usw...



Ich hab bloß Mimimimimi gehört.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. März 2014)

Nabend Ihr Prüfungsgestressten , habe ich Euch heute nicht prima durch "Nichtanwesendsein" lernen lassen und nicht abgelenkt.
Ich drücke Euch die 
Ich habe mich heute mal woanders rumgetummelt


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2014)

Morgen! Sackkalt heute morgen, aber sonnig! 

Je mehr ich im buch ueber training mit Leistungsmesser lese, desto mehr nervt es mich, das ich meinen erst Mitte April bekomme...
Ich bin aber schon am ueberlegen mir ins Epic auch eine GXP Kurbel (X9/X0/XX/XX1...) zu bauen. Dann kann ich fuer RICHTIGE Marathons die Stages da dran schrauben... mal sehen...


----------



## mete (25. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie gehtn das? Ist da nicht irgendwas schief gelaufen?
> Wobei man von der Durchfallquote auch immer mal die Leute abziehen müsste, die nicht "ordentlich" gelernt haben.
> Kommen ja viele hin die nur mal das Skript durchgeblättert haben.



Das ist eigentlich Standard an gut gefüllten Unis. An der TU Berlin liegt die Durchfallquote in Analysis I fast immer über 90% (bei 3000 Studenten pro Semester). Bei mir waren es damals 96% Durchfallquote oder so. Man hat ja nur zwei Chancen bevor man geext wird, also viele, die da einfach mal so hingehen, obwohl sie wissen, dass das nichts wird, dürften es wohl auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2014)

Wir hatten keine einzige Pruefung im Grudnstudium, wo weniger als 70% durchgefallen sind. Keine EINZIGE... 
Only the strong survive! Aber es lehrt einen Demut und man kann sich auch mal ueber eine 4 freuen 

Ich weis noch wie ich mich ueber meine 4 in Lineare Algebra gefreut hatte... erste Mathevorlesung an der Uni, 5 wochen gelernt wie doof, uber 80% Durchfallquote (Mathematiker, Informatiker, Physiker...), keine einzige Aufgabe zum Rechnen, nur "zeigen sie", "beweisen sie",... Da kommt man vom Gymi und meint man ist der Koenig... und dann wird man geerdet 
Und jetzt gibt es Mathe fuer Ingenieure  (wo ist der Kotzsmilie???)


----------



## mete (25. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und jetzt gibt es Mathe fuer Ingenieure  (wo ist der Kotzsmilie???)


Da wird auch nicht "gerechnet". Das wurde zumindest bei uns nur ausgelagert, weil es soviele Studenten sind.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich Standard an gut gefüllten Unis. An der TU Berlin liegt die Durchfallquote in Analysis I fast immer über 90% (bei 3000 Studenten pro Semester). Bei mir waren es damals 96% Durchfallquote oder so. Man hat ja nur zwei Chancen bevor man geext wird, also viele, die da einfach mal so hingehen, obwohl sie wissen, dass das nichts wird, dürften es wohl auch nicht sein.



Da waren unsere ~400 Leute zu Studienbeginn ja richtig harmlos. Aber nehmen die denn alles und jeden? 
Mir kommt das eben so vor, dass viele nicht richtig lernen, wenn man sich vor der Klausur mal umhört oder auch bei der Einsicht die Diskussionen mit den Korrektören mitbekommt.

Wir durften nur ein paar Matrizen rumschubsen. Der Rest sind irgendwelche Beweise und Identitäten usw.

Jetzt gehts gleich aber erstmal um Motoren und Turbinen, sowie Kühlschränke und Klimaanlagen


----------



## Metrum (25. März 2014)

Moin Männer!

Hier ist es auch schon sonnig aber kalt.
Bist du gestern fremdgegangen Jens? Vlt. lese ich das Thema auch noch mal durch, scheint ja gut hin und her gegangen zu sein. 
P.S. Ihr Uni Opfer - haltet durch, ihr schafft es!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
det Wetter passt scho  und bald ist es abends länger hell---- Zeitumstellung 


Veikko, wenn Du das Thema durchlesen solltest.......trinke vorher keinen Kaffee oder andere aufputschende Getränke


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. März 2014)

Mooin,
auch hier knapp über 0.... die Woche wir SOOOONNNIGGGG!!!


----------



## maddda (25. März 2014)

Moooin!

Bin grad gut drauf Leute!...Hab letzte Woche knapp 5kg Kleingeld zur Bank gebracht...hatte sich bei mir in den letzten Jahren so angesammelt. Das meiste war halt ab 20ct abwärts. Hab heute dann auf der Umsatzanzeige gesehen, wie viel es war: Insgesamt 115€


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2014)

Ich will auch immer mein gesammeltes Kleingeld wegbringen. Nur hat irgendwie keine Bank mehr die Automaten dafür. Und auf das Einrollen habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2014)

Also bei mir ging das über Safebags. Du gibst das kleingeld halt ab, das wird in ne versiegelte Tüte gepackt, du bekommst ne quittung...dann wird der Krempel mitm Geldtransporter abgeholt, in der Zetrale gezählt und deinem Konto gutgeschrieben...


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. März 2014)

Ja so liefs bei mir auch. (Sparda)
Vor Ort macht das fast keiner mehr. Erspart dir aber auch eine Gebühr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2014)

Wir haben in Soest so ein Ding, da kannst dein Geld reinkippen und das wird direkt verwurstet...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wir haben in Soest so ein Ding, da kannst dein Geld reinkippen und das wird direkt verwurstet...


Ich hatte ganz vergessen, das ich dort auch so ein Ding aufgebaut habe 

Ich geb das Kleingeld immer der Klofrau....die rollt das kostenlos.


----------



## mete (25. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da waren unsere ~400 Leute zu Studienbeginn ja richtig harmlos. Aber nehmen die denn alles und jeden?



Nee, mittlerweile gibt es sogar in jedem Studienfach einen NC. Aber es ist halt Berlin und nicht irgendein Dorf. Allein die TU beherbergt >30.000 Studenten, die meisten davon in ingenieursnahen Fachrichtungen und Mathe müsse da alle machen, wenn auch etwas weniger als noch vor 10 Jahren, als ich mich da durchquälen musste (da waren es auch "nur" 2000 Studenten zu Semesterbeginn...).


----------



## maddda (25. März 2014)

Wir sind mittlerweile in Wuppertal auch über 30000...naja macht man nix und es gibt kaum einen Studiengang, bei dem man Mathe nicht braucht..Bin auch froh, dass ich meinen Schein hab

Bin grad am Kochen...heute gibt es Reis+Pute


----------



## Metrum (25. März 2014)

Pute, da kannste auch paar Lagen Küchenrolle nass machen - ist derselbe Geschmack!


----------



## maddda (25. März 2014)

Da haste meine Pute noch net gegessen
Ich steh auf den organischen Ersatztofu


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Pute, da kannste auch paar Lagen Küchenrolle nass machen - ist derselbe Geschmack!


Da kennt sich wohl Einer mit chinesischem "Essen" aus der Imbisbude aus?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2014)

R2-Bike hat mir gerade eine Gutschrift ausgestellt. Der Vorbau ist scheinbar nicht in naher Zukunft lieferbar. 
Dann behalte ich mein Geld eben


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nee, mittlerweile gibt es sogar in jedem Studienfach einen NC. Aber es ist halt Berlin und nicht irgendein Dorf. Allein die TU beherbergt >30.000 Studenten, die meisten davon in ingenieursnahen Fachrichtungen und Mathe müsse da alle machen, wenn auch etwas weniger als noch vor 10 Jahren, als ich mich da durchquälen musste (da waren es auch "nur" 2000 Studenten zu Semesterbeginn...).



TuDo hat auch >30.000 Studenten. Die 400 zu Semesterbeginn waren übrigens nur auf unseren Studiengang bezogen.
Aber Berlin ist schon eine Ecke größer, wobei hier ja auch das halbe Ruhrgebiet zu Gast ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. März 2014)

So hab eben mal ne Runde mit der Reba gedreht. Gehtt schon richtig gut das Teil!  Hat überigens net nur Crown Lo, sondern auch zwischenstufen bei der Druckstufe die funktionieren auch soweit ziemlich gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)

Ist die Gabel wirklich so gut Philipp? ich sehe bei Deinen letzten Worten ein gewisses Zittern in den Fingern oder noch schlimmer...die Feinmotorik hat gelitten 

Nacht Leute


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2014)

Reba ist eben ziemlich "racig".

Morgen ihr Luschen!

Das hat Matze (unocz) auf FB gelinkt:


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Ich bin zwar keine der angesprochenen Luschen (Jens & Co. kommen aber sicherlich auch bald) jedoch wünsche ich Dir auch einen Guten Morgen Marcel und den Luschen natürlich auch! 
Hier brennt die Sonne schon die Scheiben aus den Fensterrahmen aber es ist noch ar...kalt!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Veikko 
Das du schon wach bist, war natürlich klar - der Rest schläft wohl noch *duckundweg*


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. März 2014)

Pfff.... ohne Überschuhe wäre es vorhin wirklich mächtig kalt geworden 

Irgendwie war Sonntag überall Matschwetter... nur in der Eifel beim RBC hatten wir Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Ja, ich geh jetzt auch erstmal bissel schrauben und schwing mich dann gegen Elf aufs Bike. Da sollte es wärmer sein.
Ist sonst wieder blöd mit der Wahl der Klamotten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2014)

Morgen zusammen 

Wir hatten Sonntag weniger Match dafuer mehr Eishagel.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2014)

Da ich ohnehin noch nicht richtig trainiern kann, warte ich wohl bis heute Mittag. Dann ist es sicher nicht mehr gefroren


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. März 2014)

Eishagel ist doch super!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Am Sonntag steht mein erstes Rennen für diese Saison an und ich habe irgendwie noch so gar keine Lust...

Ach ja, wir haben ein Geburtstagskind unter uns:  Philipp!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
schon die ersten Min. im Video sehen richtig nach Spaß aus , da zählt Technik und Ausdauer.
Bei so einem Wetter muss man als Wettkämpfer schon beim Frühstück den Galgenhumorhebel umlegen und mit einer seltsamen Vorfreude an den Start gehen.

Das Wetter ist wie im April, gestern hat es hier auch gekraupelt und danach wieder die schönste Sonne.

*Alles Gute den Geburtstagskindern Philipp und der RennMaus Alex ?*


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2014)

*Alles Gute den Geburtstagskindern Philipp und der RennMaus Alex ?*


----------



## baloo (26. März 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Eishagel ist doch super!


Da wird man wenigstens nicht nass !


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2014)

Alles gudde Phillipp... 

Dich ich wurde nass. Auf der Abfahrt war der Scheiss dann geschmolzen... war auch toll in der Auswertung auf dem Garmin zu sehen: da ist die Temperatur mal schnell von 7Grad auf 1 Grad gefallen... SEHR angenehm, vor allem in kurzne Baggies


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Da wird man wenigstens nicht nass !


Schon mal bei Eishagel ein Rennen gefahren? Glaub mir so schnell bin ich noch nie über offene Wiesen ohne Bäume gewesen 

Alles Gute Philipp und Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2014)

Ja, die Dinger taten ECHT weh


----------



## maddda (26. März 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> *Alles Gute den Geburtstagskindern Philipp und der RennMaus Alex ?*


Da schließe ich mich an!  Von mir auch alles gute!!!!


----------



## baloo (26. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schon mal bei Eishagel ein Rennen gefahren? Glaub mir so schnell bin ich noch nie über offene Wiesen ohne Bäume gewesen
> 
> Alles Gute Philipp und Alex


 Noch ein Vorteil, man ist schneller !!!


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Von mir auch die Besten Wünsche und Alles Gute an den rostfreien Philipp und Alex!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2014)

Hab übrigens mal bei r2-bike nachgefragt, AbsoluteBlack 40T Expander soll ~80€ kosten.


----------



## maddda (26. März 2014)

Mmh da is der Hope ja noch presiwerter...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2014)

So, die 2fach x9 ist montiert. 





Das 42er wirkt riesig! Bin gespannt wie es sich anfühlt. Kette brauch ich vllt noch eine längere, aber vllt mache ich auch ein 38er drauf, dann passt das! 
Schöner Scheiss: ich bekomme aus derm rechten xtr Arm das Pedal nicht raus:-( fest und jetzt ist der imbus auch nicht mehr wirklich gut:-(


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schöner Scheiss: ich bekomme aus derm rechten xtr Arm das Pedal nicht raus:-( fest und jetzt ist der imbus auch nicht mehr wirklich gut:-(




Icespray, Kurbel in´s Kühlfach oder auf den Balkon über Nacht. 
Wenn der Inbus durch ist, bzw. der Sechskant im Pedal platt ist, schlag einen Vielzahn mit minimaler Übergröße ein.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Den Geburtstagskindern die besten Glückwünsche!!!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2014)

Hmmm...eisspray und torx einschlagen...gute Idee

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)

@Veikko.....Gratulation

....kleiner Auszug 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein...m-full-face-helm.691576/page-27#post-11850240


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

*Ich habe nichts gemacht!!!!!*


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Ich habe nichts gemacht!!!!!*


*********5000*********


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Hast du deine Medikamente wieder nicht genommen, Jens?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)




----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Wie hält deine Frau dass nur mit dir aus? Trinkt sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)

***********5003**********


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2014)

Du bist doch auch von Obama beauftragt!!!! Wo du überall drauf schaust!!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2014)

Das war "Detlef" Zufall ....oder war`s Reiner?

ich hab nur mal im Profil nach meinen Bewertungen geillert.......da ging ordentlich was drauf durch den Newsartikel...der jetzt geschlossen wurde.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

So... heute mit der 2x X9 zur Arbeit. Ich weis noch ncith so richtig... Einerseits ist es gerade mit den 35mm Slicks schon nicht schlecht, mehr als 34/11 zu haben. Andererseits hab ich mich so an 1x9/10 gewoehnt... komisch... und sack schwer ist der scheiss!
Ich glaub ich schau mich mal nach 34 Zahnen direct mount fuer die X9 um...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

So sieht das im direkten Vergleich aus... hmm wie oft muss ich mehr als 40 km/h treten? Hmmm


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. März 2014)

Gib es zu: Die Rechnerei macht dich mehr an wie der Sattel selbst


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

der Sattel???


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

Sascha, auf alle Fälle ein 42er ....das Gewicht ist im Training eh egal 
....und außerdem, Duuuuuuuu wolltest kein Crosser mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

ne, ich will nach Watt trainieren, aber 2 Wattkurbeln sind erstmal nicht drin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne, ich will nach Watt trainieren, aber 2 Wattkurbeln sind erstmal nicht drin.


Mit dem Crosser war von mir auch nicht so Ernst gemeint , aber mit dem 42er schon.
Sei den, Du hast so schön lange, steile und gleichmäßige Anstiege das ein 34er reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Ich hab die 42/28 drauf, damit ich SEHR viel abdecken kann. Mehr als ich auf dem Bike brauche.
Aber es bringt nix, wenn ich mit dem Rad Watttraining machen will. Sowohl Strasse als auch Bike, aber dann die Bereiche nicht sauber fahren kann, weil ich in der Ebene keinen 10sec @50km/h (was weis ich wie viel Watt) Intervall fahren kann. 
Das aus der Luft gegriffen, nur als Beispiel. Was ich dann echt brauche wird sich erst mitte April zeigen, wenn die Wattkurbel da ist.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2014)

Mooin

Sasche probier doch erstmal aus...ist glaube ich gewöhnungssache...Wobei mir auf der Straße alles unter 50/11 ehrlich gesagt zu klein wär...

Hab nochn paar bilder von gerstern mitgebracht. Iwe war total lustiges Wetter...bin immer vor dem Regen hergefahren
Hier sieht man es glaub ich ganz gut...nassgeworden bin ich aber nicht:





Das is überigens von der Staumauer der kleinen Vorsperre der Dhünntalsperre richtung Große Talsperre fotografiert...IS ziemlich groß das Dingen und versorgt hier so einige mit Trinkwasser. Beim Bau sind sogar ein paar Häuser versunken....

HIer noch eins von der Staumauer der Hauptsperre...da hatte ich den Regen dann abgehängt:





@ Marcel wenn du nomma rüberkommst steht die Runde dann auch aufm Plan


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

Sascha....
Spannende Geschichte, da gehört dann zum Training eine ordentliche Streckenwahl dazu. Ich denke aber, am besten kann man auf der Straße nach Watt trainieren. Ihr habt doch genügend lange und mäßig ansteigende Straßen im Schwarzwald.


Philipp, solche Bilder sehe ich gern . Eure Landschaft sieht auch nach einem ständigen Bergauf und -ab aus.....das geht in die Knochen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt. Ich hab die 42/28 drauf, damit ich SEHR viel abdecken kann. Mehr als ich auf dem Bike brauche.
> Aber es bringt nix, wenn ich mit dem Rad Watttraining machen will. Sowohl Strasse als auch Bike, aber dann die Bereiche nicht sauber fahren kann, weil ich in der Ebene keinen 10sec @50km/h (was weis ich wie viel Watt) Intervall fahren kann.
> Das aus der Luft gegriffen, nur als Beispiel. Was ich dann echt brauche wird sich erst mitte April zeigen, wenn die Wattkurbel da ist.



34/11 trete ich auf allen Transitstrecken zum Wald locker aus 

@ Philipp: Wenn ich wieder fit bin gerne. Muss noch bis nächste Woche Donnerstag lernen, danach dann 3 Tage frei


----------



## maddda (27. März 2014)

Hab jez mein Semster durch...gestern die letzte Hausarbeit abgegeben und bin froh, dass jez erstmal alles durch is. Heute mach ich garnix. Einfach nur gammeln is angesagt

Sag einfach bescheid wenn du fit bis und zeit hast


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. März 2014)

moin,

Philipp dein Bike läuft nun knackfrei....ach Sascha du machst das schon Ich habe erstmal einen Rotz also Radpause


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

Dann mal schnelle Besserung, Maik 

Ich schwinge mich jetzt das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad - nur für eine Stunde um den See.

@Philipp: Den Trail den wir gefahren sind, der geht in die andere Richtung noch weiter hoch. Wenn man von ganz oben fährt sind es ca. 12min Trail bergab am Stück 
Und eine Möglichkeit um trailig zum Anfangspunkt zu kommen habe ich auch noch gefunden


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 34/11 trete ich auf allen Transitstrecken zum Wald locker aus
> ...



34/11 sind bei 90rpm ~40km/h. Das reicht hier auf dem Bike sowas von locker. Das muesste sonst schon eine laengere halb flache Abfahrt sein, so was man treten muss und nicht voll rollen kann. 
Ehrlich: gibt es hier nicht! Entweder es geht RICHTIG hoch oder RICHTIG runter. Oder ich hab halt ganz flach und da reichen mir 40 Sachen 

Wenn ich auf die Strasse gehe sieht das allerdings wieder anderst aus. Da fallen mir gleich 1-2 Sachen ein, wo ich mal ne Weile mit ueber 40 Ballern kann. Darum ja jetzt auch mal ein 42er, aber rein auf dem Bike braucht es das hier ueberhaupt nicht.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Philipp dein Bike läuft nun knackfrei....ach Sascha du machst das schon Ich habe erstmal einen Rotz also Radpause


Jau bin auch so froh dadrüber. Im wiegetritt war das net auszuhalten


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann mal schnelle Besserung, Maik
> 
> Ich schwinge mich jetzt das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad - nur für eine Stunde um den See.
> 
> ...


Top! Da muss ich ja eigentlich den Kantanklatscher ma mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

Yeah kannste machen.

BÄM! Mechanik 2,0  Normalerweise müsste ich mir erstmal ein Bierchen aufmachen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2014)

gz!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

GZ!!! ....Streber 

+ Multi-Zitat ist neu


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

--- schrieb:


> 1. Oben 203ml Dämpfungsöl bei MissionControl ist richtig. Bei MotionControl kommen 193ml rein. Das ist in der Tabelle die sogenannte "Upper Tube".
> 
> 2. Unten ins Casting (Tauchrohre/Untere Rohre/Lower Leg) kommt das Schmieröl (Motoröl). Und das sind auf beiden Seiten 20ml.
> 
> ...


Test Multizitat


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. März 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> GZ!!! ....Streber
> 
> + Multi-Zitat ist neu





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Test Multizitat



Das ging auch vorher schon, man musste nur "Zitieren" unter dem jeweiligen Beitrag klicken, dann wurde er automatisch in den Beitrag eingefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ging auch vorher schon, man musste nur "Zitieren" unter dem jeweiligen Beitrag klicken, dann wurde er automatisch in den Beitrag eingefügt


Früher(im alten Forum) konnte ich aus einem anderen Thema Beiträge hier zitieren, und das ging bis jetzt nicht ....oder habe ich nicht gewusst wie?
Im gleichen Thema konnte man mehrere Zitate einfügen, das wusste ich.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

Aus verschiedenen Themen? Habe ich nie gebraucht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

Angenommen Du hast ein Aufbauthema, ein Teilethema und unsere Laberecke und möchtest dann einen Beitrag nur einmal schreiben bzw. zitieren war das ganz praktisch.
Ich hatte das mehrmals gebraucht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2014)

Einfach das Zitierte kopieren und in das Eingabefeld des anderen Themas einfügen!? Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Metrum (27. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aus verschiedenen Themen? Habe ich nie gebraucht.



Aber Jens ist wesentlich älter und hat nicht mehr soviel Zeit, also muss er Themen bündeln!!!!


----------



## maddda (27. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Yeah kannste machen.
> 
> BÄM! Mechanik 2,0  Normalerweise müsste ich mir erstmal ein Bierchen aufmachen.


Sauber!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Aber Jens ist wesentlich älter und hat nicht mehr soviel Zeit, also muss er Themen bündeln!!!!



Wir schreiben einfach alles in einen Faden?! HILFE!


----------



## Metrum (27. März 2014)

Vlt. hat er auch nur Sorge zu vergessen was er irgendwo zu schreiben wollte und verschleppt daher die Themen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vlt. hat er auch nur Sorge zu vergessen was er irgendwo zu schreiben wollte und verschleppt daher die Themen?


Ich kann nicht so schnell tippen, der Zwischenspeicher vom Laptop ist zu klein und vergesslich bin ich sowieso


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2014)

Das ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Eine Kuh hat einfach den Zaun platt gemacht und ist vor mir auf die Straße.

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=wlk-xn7U9-I&app=desktop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Metrum (28. März 2014)

Moin du Lusche und der ehrbare Rest des Vereins!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2014)

TACH! Alter hab ich heute leere Beine. War gestern lustiges Intervalltraining...


----------



## Metrum (28. März 2014)

Weil es so lustig ist muss ich es hier auch noch reinpacken. 
Mit nem Sprung ins sonnige WE:


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Das Video schafft es immer wieder mich zum Lachen zu bringen 
Die Nachbarskatze schafft auch solche Sprünge - immer wieder herrlich!


----------



## Metrum (28. März 2014)

Ich habe das vorhin erst gefunden, die Körperspannung beim Flug ist klasse!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
gleichfalls Veikko....hoffentlich ist unten ein Pool


----------



## maddda (28. März 2014)

Moin

Jau die Katze is soo geil, sieht aber alles sehr selbstbewusst aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. März 2014)

.. gilt anscheinend auch für die Katze ;-)


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. März 2014)

Schhööönn 
How to be a ..... Performance Biker!

Gerade noch den Zieleinlauf von Stage5 Cape-Epic gesehen. Morgen knallt der Schurter aber durch die Singletrails!


----------



## xeitto (28. März 2014)

Sooo.... Wettkampf-LRS bestellt. Billig & leicht.  Ryde Trace Xc mit Fun works Naben. Hoffe mal das hält. Damit dürfte dann das scalpel bei 10,1/10,2 kg liegen inkl reverb.... Von mir aus kanns losgehen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. März 2014)

Du glaubst gar nicht was alles an Laufrädern noch halbwegs rollt, selbst bei nem total verkackten aufbau
MEin Vater hat nen Hochprofil LRS von Veltec im Rennenrad. Hab den mal duchgemessen. Speichenspannung lag iwo zwischen 0 und 25 auf dem Tacx Tensio und 25 is da bei den verbauten speichen weit über 1000Nm, aber es rollt rund^^
Hab mal auch im Rennen einen Satz BOR 366 Felgen zu muß gefahrn (total verbeult)...den 5mm höhenschlag hab ich erst im Zentrierständer bemerkt. Würd mir da net sooo viele gedanken machen. Sag aber mal bescheid, was die FW naben für nen Eindruck machen


BTW: Mr Spandex hat auch ne Downhillversion


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Die rechte "Luftpumpe" ist heiß


----------



## maddda (28. März 2014)

BTW: Jeder kennt min. einen davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Die Kerle fehlen noch


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Sooo.... Wettkampf-LRS bestellt. Billig & leicht.  Ryde Trace Xc mit Fun works Naben. Hoffe mal das hält. Damit dürfte dann das scalpel bei 10,1/10,2 kg liegen inkl reverb.... Von mir aus kanns losgehen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Vernünftig, würde ich mir jetzt auch so aufbauen (statt Crest). Die Novatec Naben habe ich in drei Laufradsätzen. In einem gebrauchten alten 26er Satz sind die Lager im Freilauf fast hin, hat aber selbst bei mir noch etliche tausend Kilometer gehalten.

In einem Rennen habe ich mir auch mehrere Speichen mit einem Ast durchgehauen - ging gerade noch durch den Hinterbau. Hat aber problemlos die letzten 35km ins Ziel gereicht. Man sollte nur die kaputten Speichen um andere Speichen wickeln, damit sich das nicht verhakt oder klappert.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Hm. Also ich bin jetzt nicht so von den XT-Pedalen geflasht die ich gerade ans Rad geschraubt habe. Hakeligerer Ein/Ausstieg als bei CB und Spiel zwischen Cleat und Pedal habe ich auch. Nur bei CB könnte ich so Überzieher dran machen, damit man nur noch seitliches Spiel hat.

Klar Lagerung und Verarbeitung sind eine ganze Ecke besser. Grund war ja von den anfälligen Lagern und (teuren) Cleats von CB weg zu kommen und in jeder Lebenslage ein grundsolides Pedal zu haben. Das gebrauchte XT hat jetzt gerade mal so viel gekostet wie ein Satz Cleats (und die sind an beiden Schuhen hinüber).


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Ich habe mir für die CB die Teile gekauft...geht perfekt.

Ersatzteile


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Versuch die mal an ein XT Pedal zu bekommen 
Falls ich die Eggis doch behalte müssen die her (und für 40€ Cleats).


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2014)

Ich fand mit CB den ein und ausstieg sau unpräzise...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Nicht so definiert, ja.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2014)

Konnte ich gar nicht mit... Ich xtr fürs epic und slx fürs zaboo. Die sind 40g schwere kosten nicht einmal die Hälfte und sind unzerstörbar.
Doof: ein paar xt 780er steckt mit einem kaputten imbus imbus in der rechten Kurbel fest: (

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Hast du denn auch dieses Spiel? Das nervt mich total, da fehlen ca. 2mm zwischen Sohle und Pedal oder unter Nase des Cleats.
Der Sorglosigkeit wegen würde ich gerne mal Shimano versuchen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2014)

Hmmm ist mit noch nicht aufgefallen. Zieh mal alle schrauben nach

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Hab ich schon. Das Schuhcover für die Carbonsohle habe ich auch schon weggemacht. Auslösehärte auf volle Pulle bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Immer noch nicht raus ....die Pedale


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Versuch die mal an ein XT Pedal zu bekommen
> Falls ich die Eggis doch behalte müssen die her (und für 40€ Cleats).


Du sollst die ja auch auf die CBs strüffeln 
Cleads....siehe oben.....28,80...für 4Stck.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Ohh. Die sind ja sogar lieferbar. Letztes Mal als ich da reingeschaut habe, dachte ich das sei ein Witz.


----------



## xeitto (28. März 2014)

Also ich habe die V5 und habe bei einem Paar Schuhe spiel und bei einem anderen nicht. vielleicht liegt es daran. Warum auch immer

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Hm. Hab jetzt ein bisschen gesucht und es scheint meistens an der Schuh - Pedalkombi zu liegen. Aber auch an der Cleatposition.
Ich will nur nicht, dass es so metallisch rappelt wenn man auf einem ruppigen Abschnitt pedaliert. Das nervt mich tierisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2014)

Hatte ich mit sidi+shimano noch nie
Das einzige was ich kenne, wenn man volle lädt zieht können verschlissene cleats knarzen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Ohne Metallcover liegen die Cleats bei den Eggbeatern sehr satt an. Die Schuhsohle hat dann auch Kontakt. Gerade noch mal alles trocken montiert. Andere Schuhe sind keine Alternative.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2014)

Würde ich auch nicht machen... Wenn es hat nicht passt, halt wieder schlechte CB

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2014)

bei meinen shimano cleats schleife ich immer die zur sohle gerichtete seite ab. dann liegen die cleats auch plan auf.

das könnte bei dir nicht der fall sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2014)

Der einzige Grund für mich zu anderen Pedalen als CB zu wechseln, ist der schnelle Verschleiß der Cleats von CB da die nur aus Messing sind.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> bei meinen shimano cleats schleife ich immer die zur sohle gerichtete seite ab. dann liegen die cleats auch plan auf.
> 
> das könnte bei die nicht der fall sein.



Nicht der Fall sein?  Doch könnte funktionieren.
Die CB-Cleats liegen auch schon rein optisch tiefer "im Schuh".


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Also 100 Punkte für Kai! Es hat schon gereicht die Riffelung unter den Cleats weg zu schleifen. Jetzt liegt der Cleat satt im Pedal und die Sohle auf der Aufstandsfläche


----------



## F4B1 (28. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Sorglosigkeit wegen würde ich gerne mal Shimano versuchen.


Naja, was für einen halt Sorglosigkeit bedeutet. An den früheren Ruf kommen die aktuellen XT nicht mehr heran. Zwar leichter, aber auch nicht mehr unzerstörbar. Ich geh davon aus, dass meine nach der dritten Saison reif für die Tonne sind. Spiel haben die Gleitlager schon jetzt etwas.
Klar, im Vergleich zu CB aber um längen besser.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Man hat ja auch vom ein oder anderen gebrochenen XTR-Pedal gelesen oder sogar erlebt.
Aber alleine das was ich an Cleats- und Rebuiltkit-Kosten sparen kann sind es wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (28. März 2014)

Neue Topgruppe ist halt immer ein wenig Betatest...
Das Shimano trotz der nicht mehr ganz so überragenden Qualität immer noch günstig und wartungsarm ist, ist aber definitiv keine Frage. Bin zumindest bei den Pedalen auch von Experimenten abgerückt. An den 20€ pro Jahr wird man ja auch nicht arm.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also 100 Punkte für Kai! Es hat schon gereicht die Riffelung unter den Cleats weg zu schleifen. Jetzt liegt der Cleat satt im Pedal und die Sohle auf der Aufstandsfläche



moin!

und die sohle machst du dir jetzt auch nicht mehr kaputt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist noch überall "Suppe" in der Luft...aber das ist ja ein gutes Zeichen 

Habt Ihr keine Bedenken das die Cleats verrutschen könnten wenn die Riffeln abgeschliffen werden? 
Ev. lässt man 2 Nippel stehen die sich eindrücken könnten?
In meine Compositesohlen drückt sich die  Riffelung immer vollständig ein, aber bei Carbon wird das wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## maddda (29. März 2014)

Ich würd mir  keine sorgen machen...einfach die Schrauben vernünftig mit Schraubensicherung anziehn und dann hat sich die sache


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2014)

Wenn man CB Sohlenschuetzer montiert ist auch alles glatt.
Hier ist Hammer Wetter. Nachher geht es Kraftintervalle fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn man CB Sohlenschuetzer montiert ist auch alles glatt.
> Hier ist Hammer Wetter. Nachher geht es Kraftintervalle fahren


Die Sohlenschützer nehme ich nie. 

...lass die Muskeln platzen


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> hier ist noch überall "Suppe" in der Luft...aber das ist ja ein gutes Zeichen
> 
> Habt Ihr keine Bedenken das die Cleats verrutschen könnten wenn die Riffeln abgeschliffen werden?
> ...



Die CB Race Cleats haben nur 4 Spikes die sich am Shoecover platt gedrückt haben. Ich habe da keine Bedenken.

Ich hab gerade eine große Bestellung bei CRC getätigt. Habe jetzt eben das goldene Hope T-Rex genommen - der Rest war nicht lieferbar. Notfalls schmeisse ich das in Drano


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2014)

Soooo wieder da... DAS tat weh! war aber geil!  vor allem dann PraesThoma runter moshen.
So ein kack Fels gegen das Schienbein geflogen -> Platzwunde... aber wir hatten noch so "Wunde zusammenklebe Streifen" auf Lager


----------



## Metrum (29. März 2014)

Auch eben rein. Super Wetter, da machts Spaß.
Bei dir fliegen Felsen rum Sascha?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2014)

Auf der Abfahrt gibt es ein fieses Feldfeld. Und da kann ein großer Brocken hoch...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soooo wieder da... DAS tat weh! war aber geil!  vor allem dann PraesThoma runter moshen.
> So ein kack Fels gegen das Schienbein geflogen -> Platzwunde... aber wir hatten noch so "Wunde zusammenklebe Streifen" auf Lager



Ja autschn. Bei mir hats eine Ecke aus der Kurbel gehauen, etwas ärgerlich aber nur an der Achsseite.
3:15h war ich auch bei bestem Wetter unterwegs.

Die Pedale machen sich gut, gefühlt mehr Auflagefläge, stabilerer Stand und mehr Kraftübertragung. Das bringt bestimmt 10% - Schurter soll sich warm anziehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2014)

Bei mit waren es nur etwas über 2,5h. Aber 1500hm auf unter 40km.
4 kmr Intervalle und zum Abschluss knapp 20 min den gemeinsten, steilsten und verblocktesten Trail auf den Gipfel.
http://app.strava.com/activities/124912227


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2014)

Ich hätte hier gerne noch längere Berge mit durchgehend gleicher Steigung.
Aber jetzt schon so viele Intervalle? Ich mein wir haben erst Ende März.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2014)

So langsam geht es los. Münsingen ist bald. Gardasee auch... Muss in Gänge kommen...

Und ja, ich liebe meinen Hausberg! 1000hm am Stück und bei Bedarf das ganze unter 8km... und ich kann vom Gipfel bis in meine Garage rollen, ohne einmal zu treten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (29. März 2014)

Zwei Wochen vor dem ersten Wichtigen sollte reichen. Die Saison wird sicher wieder lang, jetzt haben alle noch Puste aber hinten raus kann ich vielleicht wieder aufs Treppchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2014)

Ne ne,... Alte Männer brauchen länger, bis sie in die Gänge kommen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (29. März 2014)

Grad eben im Studio bei meiner Mama gewesen. Brauchte noch Photos für unseren Sponsor


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2014)

Mein "Hummelschiss" Video ist auf Top 8 








...mit Reflektionsflächen


----------



## Metrum (29. März 2014)

Ist das dein Hinterbau Jens? Hat ja auch Lefty! 

Philipp, du hättest noch Silikonspray auf die Reifen machen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
noch ist Nebel aber gleich geht es auf Tour.....einen schönen Sonntag Euch allen! und stellt die Uhren um


----------



## Metrum (30. März 2014)

Moin Männer!

Nebel ist schon länger weg - aber ich lebe ja auch nicht auf dem Feld wie Du.
Geht dann auch gleich los, über mittag ist es wahrscheinlich am ruhigsten.
Nochmal paar Punkte machen Jungs!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2014)

Heute keine Punkte. Heute ist Ruhetag...
Aber den haben meine Beine auch nötig ;-)


----------



## Metrum (30. März 2014)

WP geht nur noch heute, du kannst morgen Pause machen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. März 2014)

Is wahr!!!! Ran sascha!!! Kannst ja 5 Stunden Rekom Fahrn


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2014)

Ne ne Jungs,... Das war gestern echt aua 
Was ich aber auch wieder gemerkt habe: ich mag keine 2 Fach fahren! Ich denk da kommt über kurz oder lang ein 34er directmount dran... Das 42er ist zu gross...das 28er zu klein... Wie schnell man sich doch an 1x9(10) gewöhnt...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2014)

Ich musste das erste Rennen der Saison ausfallen lassen. Der Husten ist so gut wie verschwunden, dafür meldet sich jetzt der Rotz. Aber zum Zuschauen und Fotografieren war ich dann doch da.


----------



## maddda (30. März 2014)

Da machste nix wenn sowas is...Naja hoffe du hattest trotzdem Spaß


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2014)

Ohh wie ärgerlich. Dann zeig doch mal was her


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2014)

Joa, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Konnte noch ein paar Takte mit bekannten Gesichtern quatschen und Philipp war ja auch da. Hat sich aber lieber mit seinem Camelbak beschäftigt 







Und ich konnte ihm sein Geburtstagsgeschenk überreichen. Ich hoffe, dass er schon gebaut hat 
Danach war ich mit Madame noch ein bisschen in der Gegend unterwegs. Bei dem Spitzenwetter war das auf jeden Fall sehr fein.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ohh wie ärgerlich. Dann zeig doch mal was her



Naja, ich will hier nicht unbedingt Bilder von fremden Leuten hochladen. War ja nur ein kleines Rennen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2014)

Gute besserung und ja, zeigen! 

Gerade mal die Teileliste vom Zaboo auf Stand gebracht... so wie es gerade da steht 10,7kg. Wenn ich wieder auf 1x9 (direct mount an der x9) die Token und "normale" RaRa (oder vergleichbares) bin ich bei 9,6kg.
Aber im Moment hab ich Traktorreifen, 350g Alustuetze mit Singletrailerkoppel und 42/28 Monster Kettenblaetter dran... mal sehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2014)

Na immerhin!
Aber warum ist der so dick angezogen? Ist bei euch kalt?

Hab übrigens schon richtig Bock aufs Heavy


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2014)

DAS dachte ich mir auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2014)

Dick angezogen? Oben herum Unterhemd + kurzes Trikot und Armlinge und 'ne lange Buxe - finde ich in Ordnung. Start war um 9, da waren es um die 8 °C, würde ich sagen. Es wurde dann aber auch noch deutlich wärmer. Bock aufs Heavy habe ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2014)

Ging mir auch eher um die lange Hose. Wenn ich weiß, dass es im Rennen zweistellige Temperaturen gibt... na muss er selbst wissen 

Ist mir vorhin so beim Grillen eingefallen, mein Rad lehnte noch draußen an einer Liege.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2014)

Also gut, mit einer langen Hose wäre ich wohl auch nicht gefahren, aber mit Knielingen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## InoX (30. März 2014)

Habe keine Knielinge und weil mein linkes Knie zur Zeit etwas rumzickt halte ich es lieber warm. Mit kurzer Hose wäre es mir anfangs wahrscheinlich zu kalt gewesen. Insgesamt war für mich die lange Hose die angenehmere Wahl.

zum Ende der drei Stunden hat mir dann doch etwas die Puste gefehlt, weshalb ich auch nur 2:30 h gefahren bin und mir die letzten 30 Minuten geschenkt habe. Der Kurs war auf seinen 7 km schnell und ziemlich knackig. Halt sehr XC-lastig was ich so von meinen bisherigen Rennen nicht so richtig kannte. Verfahren hatten wir uns auch in einer größeren Gruppe was uns sicherlich 10 Plätze gekostet hat.
War aber ein guter und auch so geplanter Formtest.

Das Heavy sollte so mit der Kraft sehr gut passen. Die Kondition muss für andere Rennen noch etwas optimiert werden aber das wird schon.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2014)

Ich habe mir den Track mal gespeichert und werde ihn demnächst mal abfahren. Ein paar Runden...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. März 2014)

3h Rennen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2014)

Jap, es war ein 3-Stunden-Rennen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2014)

...

...knapp 90km und 1000Hm 


















Einmal um die Eckartsburg



...Knackwurst und Brötchen....
mussten natürlich wieder raus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2014)

ihr habt mal wieder alles richtih gemacht und <<ich lieg rum


----------



## Metrum (30. März 2014)

Schöne Bilder von euch, Jens! 
Knackwurst und Brötchen klingt solide! Ich hatte heute irgendwie nix mit und musste mich dann mit Bonbons am Leben halten.
War erst ne reichliche Stunde mit dem Kind unterwegs und bin dann aber gleich weiter anstatt nochmal ins Haus zu gehen und hatte daher vergessen was einzupacken.  Und als ich mich dann am Ende der Tour mit meinem Lieblings-Latte verwöhnen wollte stand da ne 20m lange Menschenschlange an!!!! Bin ich dann ohne Belohnung heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (30. März 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ihr habt mal wieder alles richtih gemacht und <<ich lieg rum



DU bist schuld wenn wir am Ende nicht in den Top 50 gelandet sind Maik!!!! 

Immer noch am kränkeln - bei dem schönen Wetter?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. März 2014)

ja leider, immer bei schönen Wetter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2014)

Nabend!  

Goiles Wetter heute..  Waren heute mit dem Crosser on Tour.
120km/1100hm.  War super gut.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2014)

Und 2 Pics noch auf die Schnelle...









Neben der alte Univega-Rahmen von Jens (@ohneworte ).
Nächste Woche ist auch der erste  Todestag von Jens...


----------



## Metrum (30. März 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Goiles Wetter heute..  Waren heute mit dem Crosser on Tour.
> *120mm/1100hm*.  War super gut.



Ging aber steil nach oben!!!!  Habt ihr nen Berg bestiegen?! 

Namd Maggo!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2014)

Nabend Veikko!

Ne, eher flach am Wasser entlang. Raus aus dem Taunus.
Durch Limburg a.d. Lahn (zu Hause vom Bischof Tebartz-van Elst) bis nach Diez.

Im Taunus bekommt man die 1100hm auf wesentlich weniger km zusammen.
Mir/uns war aber mal nach Grundlage in der Sonne....

"Getankt" wurde dann in Limburg. Ein riiiiiiesen Teller Nudeln..
Kurz sacken lassen, dann ging's weiter.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. März 2014)

Eben hat's geklingelt...  Danke!  

Schon ein "m" gegen ein "k" getauscht..


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2014)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## InoX (31. März 2014)

Moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Metrum (31. März 2014)

Morschen Jungs!

Ne Stunde eher aufstehen merkt man schon irgendwie.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2014)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall 'ne Stunde später eingeschlafen


----------



## maddda (31. März 2014)

Bäääääääääääääm Jungs was ein schöner Montag! Hab grad das Ergebnis von meiner Wirtschaftspolitikklausur bekommen 1,0
Hätte ich jez net mit gerechnet Bis jez war ich nie besser als 2,3 ik freu mir grad nen Loch in den Bauch


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2014)

Saubere Leistung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2014)

Fettes GZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2014)

Ist schon ein geiles Gefühl wenn sich das Lernen auszahlt und man obendrauf sogar noch eine richtig gute Note bekommt


----------



## maddda (31. März 2014)

Ohne Spaß...wenn man die ganze Zeit büffelt und dann wie in Mathe dann froh is, wenn man bestanden hat isses zwar schön, aber so isses eindeutig besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2014)

Irgendwann erkennt man, das in manchen Faechern auch eine 4 eine Leistung ist. Aber das "Umfeld" sieht das immer nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Bäääääääääääääm Jungs was ein schöner Montag! Hab grad das Ergebnis von meiner Wirtschaftspolitikklausur bekommen 1,0
> Hätte ich jez net mit gerechnet Bis jez war ich nie besser als 2,3 ik freu mir grad nen Loch in den Bauch


Gratulation ,
da springt ja wieder ein kleines Extra für´s Rad raus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. März 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Bäääääääääääääm Jungs was ein schöner Montag! Hab grad das Ergebnis von meiner Wirtschaftspolitikklausur bekommen 1,0
> Hätte ich jez net mit gerechnet Bis jez war ich nie besser als 2,3 ik freu mir grad nen Loch in den Bauch



...sehr gut...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2014)

Knapp 3h auf dem Rad gwesen und jetzt hab ich mal Sonnenbrand auf den Oberarmen. Und das im März mit Kurz/Kurz


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2014)

Bremse umgebaut (nur vorn)...Druckpunkt passt, Bremswirkung besser als bei BR-CX77, kein schleifen 
Der Vorteil---kein Nachstellen und weniger Kraftaufwand, der Nachteil---60g Mehrgewicht










Hüllenendkappe und Zugendkappe sind jetzt drauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. März 2014)

Sieht eng aus, zwischen Speiche und Bremssattel... ?! Fand die Bremse aber auch interessant.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2014)

Ist knapp, ca.1,5mm, aber der Sattel ist an der Seite etwas rundlich und soviel bewegt sich das Rad so dicht an der Nabe nicht.
Die Montage und einstellen ging sehr einfach  und die Bremse ist mit Mineralöl gefüllt. Mal sehen wann entlüftet werden muss.
Ev. könnte ich den Sattel noch etwas nach außen rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2014)

Morgen! Heute frei,...aber volles Programm: weibe hat Geburtstag!  Um halb 10 geht es aber erstmal 90min ballern! 

Muss man das verstehen?









Aber der Control fühlt sich fester an... Komisch! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (1. April 2014)

Moin.

Der S-Works ist doch leichter, was hast du denn? ;-)

Meine Laufräder gehen heute in Versand, am Wochenende wird getestet. Jetzt geht's erstmal 3 Tage in die Schweiz zum arbeiten, vielleicht komm ich morgen Abend in St. Gallen mal aufs Bike... gute Trails hat's da ja.


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Moin Mädels!
Bei dem Mehrgewicht kann man da natürlich schon die stabilere Variante fahren bzw. man kann dann auch entscheiden was optisch besser ans Bike passt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha....wie hast Du die Waage manipuliert? 

Übrigens kommt nun endlich ein Pinion-Tandemgetriebe mit 20 Vorwärts- und 1 Rückwärtsgang in einem 160mm Nicolai-Tandemahmen auf den Markt. Preis 3990.-EUR


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Jens, die Waage der Control Version  ist wohl dieselbe wie deine für den Goldankauf?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2014)

hatte jemand von euch schon mal eine schwere weichteilverletzung im knie?
wie lange muss ich nun aufs biken verzichten?


moin alle miteinander!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte jemand von euch schon mal eine schwere weichteilverletzung im knie?
> wie lange muss ich nun aufs biken verzichten?
> 
> 
> moin alle miteinander!


Biken kannst Du noch gemäßigt....nur das mit den Weibern solltest Du lassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2014)

was genau hast du? Miniskus? Nach 3 Wochen sollte ich wieder aufs Rad... kann auch weniger gewesen sein. Ist ewig her... als ich noch Handball gespielt habe.

So... musste gerade noch bissle schrauben. Hab den FastTrack montiert... und dann MUSSTE ich die Carbon Token wieder einbauen... Aber auf der schweren BBB ist ein Ersatzsattel. Wenn ich mit Luke fahren will muss ich also nur Sattel/Stuetzen kombi tauschen. Hoehe schoen markiert -> keine 2 Minuten, aber 330g Unterschied 
Dann noch schnell die 42/28er Monsterkombi gegen die 38/26er Kombi getauscht und die Kurbel mit Nagellack entferner entlabelt -> sieht weeesentlich besser aus! 
Aber eventuell kommt wieder ein 34er Solo DirectMount Blatt... das mit 2fach ist nicht mehr meins :/


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte jemand von euch schon mal eine schwere weichteilverletzung im knie?
> wie lange muss ich nun aufs biken verzichten?
> 
> 
> moin alle miteinander!



Oh. Was passiert?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2014)

bänder und knochen sind heile, habe aber einen dicken bluterguss im knie.

knie nicht belasten, salbe, druckverband, kühlen, bein hochlegen.

mir ist am sonntag das vorderrad irgendwie weggerutscht.
weis nicht mal sicher warum. zu weit vorne, zu weit hinten, laub, lenker verrissen, ...?

jedenfalls hat das abrollen super geklappt, nur mein knie ist hart auf dem boden aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Autsch! Verdammt ärgerlich so kurz vor der Saison. Dann mal gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Schnelle Heilung!!
....ich dachte erst, das es ein A-Scherz war wegen dem fetten Grinsen hinter dem "moin alle miteinander! "


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2014)

Gute Besserung, Kai!
Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE wieder aufs Rad steigen kann.

Gestriger Taschentuchverbrauch: > 50
Heutiger Taschentuchverbrauch: 0

Es wird also besser.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Du bist doch erst vor zwei Minuten aufgestanden


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Eben - schau erstmal nach wie dein Kopfkissen ausschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du bist doch erst vor zwei Minuten aufgestanden



Wer war noch gleich der Student von uns beiden?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Ich bin um 7 aufgestanden und lerne gerade. Du scheinst wohl nicht zu arbeiten 


EDITH sagt: Meine CRC Lieferung ist raus


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2014)

Sooo wieder da! Kleinen vom Kiga abgeholt und gefuttert... 
EB's liefen ok, aber da geht noch was 
Ich muss sagen, die entlabelte X9 sieht gut aus und die 38/26er Kombination ist halbwegs fahrbar:


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Sieht doch gut aus Dein Rad ...ich würde es so lassen wenn`s passt.
Schöne Schiebestrecken habt Ihr da bei euch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. April 2014)

oh mit leichter Stütze unterwegs


----------



## maddda (1. April 2014)

Tach leute 

Werd gleich auch ma das Wetter nutzen! Is absolut geil hier grad


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2014)

Ja, die schwere mit der AnhängerKupplung und nem reserve Sattel liegt im Keller.
Ich bilde mit auch ein, das die token komfortabler ist.

Ich bin mit nur nicht sicher, das ich für das richtige 24h rennen gemeldet habe: 




Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Hää? Das kann man ja mit dem Straßenrad fahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2014)

Jaaaaa! Das ist es ja

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Ich informiere mich doch vorher über die Strecke. Haha Rennradschwucke


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Erst schläfst Du auf der Strecke ein und dann bleibst Du völlig ohne Vorwarnung im dunkeln an einer Wurzel oder Baum hängen....oder Dich schmeißt es in der schottrigen Rechtskurve in den Graben......wenn man nicht mehr ganz so munter ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

Die Solofahrer schalten den Autopiloten ein und gehen hinter Kaffe kochen  Kann ja nicht viel passieren auf der Strecke.

Ich geh dann noch mal für 2-3h raus


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Ich denke, gerade auf der Strecke wird einiges passieren...wenn die Konzentration nachlässt und sich Routine einschleift.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2014)

Die Frage ist wo ich günstig eine starrgabel her bekomme...


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Bin heute unterwegs auf ein Schiff gestossen! 
Der eine See bekommt ein zweites Schiff dazu und die haben es erstmal mit Tiefladern von Dresden, wo es auf der Elbe ankam, nach Markkleeberg gebracht und das Oberdeck wieder montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Und noch eines vom Kanupark hinterher:





Und eines vom Park:


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Sind da schon Paddler im Wasser oder war das nur ein Testlauf?
Wenn Dir mal richtig die Beine brennen sollen musst Du mal zu mir rüber kommen. 
Kannst Du den Dämpfer blockieren oder ist der Hinterbau neutral?


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Ja klar sind da schon Paddler im Wasser aber ich denke dass sind Profis, weil die alle so ne Deutschlandfahne auf dem Helm hatten.
Ich kann den Dämpfer blockieren aber der Hinterbau ist super neutral. Ich glaube ich behalte den Rahmen und lass ihn nur bei Zonenschein neu pulvern, damits nicht mehr so kacke aussieht. Weil fahren tut es sich genial. Habe jetzt noch die weiße Elixir 5 durch ne schwarze 9 ersetzt und die weißen Griffe gegen schwarze und schon siehts nicht mehr so übel aus. War heute nur ne Testrunde weil ich mal nen 75er Vorbau mit 5° montiert habe um wieder Flatbar fahren zu können. Passt ganz gut nur der Lenker muss ne Spur breiter sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Der Lenker ist doch schon breit...reicht Dir das nicht? Sind doch bestimmt schon 700mm?
Gibt es Zonenschein noch, ich dachte das die abgesoffen und Pleite waren.
Aber nicht schwärzen lassen


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Der ist 660 breit. Zonenschein war zwar gebeutelt durchs Hochwasser aber es gibt sie immer noch und die pulvern halt sehr günstig. 
Männerräder sind immer schwarz Jens!!! 
Aber ich hatte auch schon über ein helles Grün, Türkis oder so nachgedacht. Aber bei schwarz macht man nix verkehrt -denke ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)




----------



## maddda (1. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke, gerade auf der Strecke wird einiges passieren...wenn die Konzentration nachlässt und sich Routine einschleift.


Gerade nachts passiert beim 24h Rennen nie was^^ Da konzentriern sich alle...krankenwagen kommt dann immer um 8uhr morgens wieder


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2014)

Das Grün von dem Pich geht das Conway AM macht mich, obwohl es nur zwei Farben hat, irre!!! 

Hier kann man gut Farben vergleichen - http://www.transalp24.de/Transalp-Custom-Bike/Transalp-Custom-Bike-Galarie

Und hier auch - http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Gerade nachts passiert beim 24h Rennen nie was^^ Da konzentriern sich alle...krankenwagen kommt dann immer um 8uhr morgens wieder



In Chemnitz hat sich eine 10 Minuten vor Zielschluss richtig aus dem Leben gefahren. Krankenwagen und Notarzt auf der Strecke. Da wurde ich auf meiner schnellsten Runde von einem Quad überholt.

Seit langer Zeit heute mal wieder einen Platten gehabt. Dank Latex aber ein richtiger Schleicher, musste beim Wechseln nor ordentlich Luft ablassen. Kurz vor Ende fing dann noch der "Sommerregen" an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das Grün von dem Pich geht das Conway AM macht mich, obwohl es nur zwei Farben hat, irre!!!
> 
> Hier kann man gut Farben vergleichen - http://www.transalp24.de/Transalp-Custom-Bike/Transalp-Custom-Bike-Galarie
> 
> Und hier auch - http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html


Schrei mich nicht mit so einem irren Satz nach meiner Trainingsrunde an ....das grün mit den feinen Linien auf dem schwarz gefällt mir gut.
Das "RAL 5000 violettblau matt " bei Transalp finde ich auch interessant 


maddda schrieb:


> Gerade nachts passiert beim 24h Rennen nie was^^ Da konzentriern sich alle...krankenwagen kommt dann immer um 8uhr morgens wieder


Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber vielleicht ist es dann am Ende der Kräfte, mit Tunnelblick, im Kopf leer und die Körperbeherrschung im Eimer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Metrum (2. April 2014)

Morschen!

Und macht leise, Christian schläft noch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da wurde ich auf meiner schnellsten Runde von einem Quad überholt.



Hättest du dich mal in den Windschatten gehängt! Dann wäre es vll. ein Podestplatz geworden 

Moin Mädels!

Habe mich gestern endlich für Bremsen entschieden und Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht


----------



## Metrum (2. April 2014)

Mist, schläft doch nicht mehr! 
Sollte Marcel nicht alles glauben!!!!

Welche Bremsen es werden hast du vergessen zu schreiben!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2014)

Quads hatten wir bei der 24h WM in Ruhpolding auch zur der Ueberfuehrung aus der Stadt zur Biathlonstrecke... Dies sind auch mit ueber 40 Sachen Vollgas gefahren... war das ein Spass! Ich bin mit Puls 180 vom neutralisierten Start (HAHA) auf die Strecke gekommen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mal in den Windschatten gehängt! Dann wäre es vll. ein Podestplatz geworden
> 
> Moin Mädels!
> 
> Habe mich gestern endlich für Bremsen entschieden und Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht



Na endlich. Es geht weiter


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mist, schläft doch nicht mehr!
> Sollte Marcel nicht alles glauben!!!!
> 
> Welche Bremsen es werden hast du vergessen zu schreiben!



Marcel darfst du eh nix glauben 

Ich muss doch ein wenig geheimnisvoll wirken 
Ich habe mich für 985er XTR entschieden. In einem Shop gab's die VR-Bremse günstig, in einem anderen die fürs HR. 60 € günstiger als im Set. Da habe ich dann zugeschlagen, auch wenn es weder Hope noch 987er XTR sind. Im Gegensatz zu Hope sind wenigstens die Adapter nicht so grottenhässlich und -schwer.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Kannst du denn nicht ohnehin "alle" Adapter verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2014)

Da fragst du den Falschen. Ich bekomme Bremsen, alles gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Ich mein ja nur, dass du mit der Hope auch die gleichen leichten Adapter wie an der XTR fahren könntest.
Die XTR ist natürlich eine klasse Bremse - keine Frage!


----------



## maddda (2. April 2014)

Also bei Hope kann man alle adapter fahren. Bin damals ohne Pm auch Ashima Adapter+Hope gefahren, aber die Xtr is mit sicherheit auch ne gute bremse.

So und weil mir grad danach ist: 

Augenpflege:


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. April 2014)

Jap da lacht das Herz


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2014)

Hihi


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Nur die 3. Letzte geht irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (2. April 2014)

Moin, die Strecke des 24 h Rennens ist ja mal ein Witz. Mit Mountainbiken hat das nicht wirklich was zu tun. Gut dass die ihre 29er haben. Die machen sich da echt bezahlt. BLABLABLA.


----------



## Metrum (2. April 2014)

Kein Wunder dass die dann glauben ihre 29er seien MTBs! Wenn solche Rennen aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin, die Strecke des 24 h Rennens ist ja mal ein Witz. Mit Mountainbiken hat das nicht wirklich was zu tun. Gut dass die ihre 29er haben. Die machen sich da echt bezahlt. BLABLABLA.



Wir fahren immerhin ein echtes 24h MTB Rennen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2014)

Ich hab ja beim 2er Teamkollegen mal leise angefragt, ob wir nicht einfach in Finale zu zweit im 4er fahren wollen... aber ich glaub der will in Offenburg aufs Podium :/


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Kannst ja schon mal anfangen deine Reifen zu Semislicks runterzufahren 
Hier im Forum wird auch ein Startplatz verschenkt - man muss nur hinterher einen Rennbericht verfassen. Will aber scheinbar niemand. Spricht nicht unbedingt für die Veranstaltung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2014)

keine Angst... der LRS mir Renegades ist schon vorhanden... der rollt wie sau.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Mein Hund macht "Sauna für Arme". Legt sich erst 5-10 Minuten draußen auf eine Liege in die pralle Sonne und kommt dann zum Abkühlen rein und legt sich auf die kalten Fliesen  Gar nicht mal so dumm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2014)

Hi Jungs! 

Heute ist Todestag von Jens.




VG Marco


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Stimmt. 02.04


----------



## Metrum (2. April 2014)

Vertippt? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5d49344628


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt. 02.04


Bin auch grad in gedanken bei ihm. Das das schon ein Jahr her ist, unfassbar

Hocke grad bei dem schönen Wetter drinnen rum. War heut morgen biken, aber die Pollen haben iwe die überhand genommen Bin meine Runde noch zu ende gefahren, aber im moment isses draußen net so toll wies aussieht. Zumindest für mich^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Vertippt?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XTR-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item5d49344628


180,- für das Paar


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch grad in gedanken bei ihm. Das das schon ein Jahr her ist, unfassbar
> 
> Hocke grad bei dem schönen Wetter drinnen rum. War heut morgen biken, aber die Pollen haben iwe die überhand genommen Bin meine Runde noch zu ende gefahren, aber im moment isses draußen net so toll wies aussieht. Zumindest für mich^^



Seit dem Tag ist das ETWR auch nicht mehr was es mal war, es gibt viele Leute die hier nur ab und zu reinschneien. Aber Jens gehört(e) zum harten Kern. Er hat sicher ein Auge auf uns!

Ich war gerade Intervalle fahren, 4x4 wird beim letzten Mal auch schon gut anstrengend. Die Steigung hat fast nicht gereicht


----------



## Metrum (2. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 180,- für das Paar



Ja, aber nicht lieferbar! Also ich brauch sie ja nicht würde bei dem Preis mein Set eher verkaufen. 

Die Sache mit Jens war schon ein Schlag, auch hier ins ETWR!


----------



## maddda (2. April 2014)

Grad eben nen Bild vom Radcomputer von Alban Lakata gesehen.

303 Watt schnitt über 4h 30min


----------



## Crimson_ (2. April 2014)

Das andere Bein auch?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2014)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## InoX (3. April 2014)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. April 2014)

> das andere Bein auch?



Bestimmt nicht. 
Aber die Vergleichsbilder waren krass. Links durchtrainiert und rechts durch die OP optisch verkümmert :O


----------



## Metrum (3. April 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Marcel, kann es sein dass du die Uhr zwei Stunden vorgestellt hast?! 
Du bist jetzt immer der Erste! Oder hängt es damit zusammen dass du nicht mehr saufend die Nächte durchmachst?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Nää! Ich gehe nur früher ins Bett, da ich länger am Rechner sitze. Für die heutige Klausur (letzte dieses Semester), hatte ich keine Lust alle Unterlagen auszudrucken. Den ganzen Patentrecht-Kram bearbeite und lese im PC, deshalb sitze ich so früh schon hier


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Vorhin mal das Auto zur Werkstatt gebracht und daher erst so spät auf Arbeit...

Heute kommt die erste Bremse an  Die zweite hatte ich bei ebay von einem Händler gekauft. Hat sich als Canyon herausgestellt  Der Mitgliedsname ließ darauf natürlich nicht schließen. In der Kaufabwicklung stand, dass man spätestens 24 h nach dem kauf eine E-Mail mit den Zahlungsdetails bekommt. Natürlich ist jetzt nach fast 2 Tagen noch nix gekommen. Aber gut, habe ich halt mit den Daten überwiesen, die ich hatte.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Ich glaub ich fahre am Sonntag ein Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2014)

Mach das mal. Ich erst im Mai


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Das ist die falsche Einstellung .......richtig heißt es: Ich fahre am Sonntag ein Rennen


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2014)

ich wäre am sonntag ein rennen gefahren, hätte ich mich nicht verletzt.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Hellental? 

Die Herren 60km sind nur Lizenzler oder wie?


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. April 2014)

Lönskrug oder Humboldthain?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

So: 
*7. Lönskrug "Warm-up-Marathon": Hellental (Gemeinde Heinade)*


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2014)

genau!

ich wäre auch die 60 km gefahren, ohne lizenz.
man kommt dann halt nicht in die gesamtwertung für die serie.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Habs mir gedacht. Gesamtwertung ist wurscht, die meisten Rennen sind ohnehin nicht gemeldet.
Lizenzler bekommen nur eine eigene Wertung, wenn es mindestens drei in dieser Klasse gibt, sonst außerhalb der Wertung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2014)

Ich bin erst die Woche drauf in Muensingen dran


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2014)

falls du fährst, dann bitte richtig warmfahren, sonst explodierst du am ersten berg.
also gleich nach dem start.

dann musst du eine gute gruppe erwischen. windschattenfahren ist hier sehr wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> falls du fährst, dann bitte richtig warmfahren, sonst explodierst du am ersten berg.



So wie der Fußball in der Pfanne der Würstchenbude bei Werner.

Bin gestern meinen King-Steuersatz losgeworden 

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand das hier erklären?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Peter ist eine gute Gruppe


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> .....
> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand das hier erklären?




https://www.facebook.com/fotzehobel...0.1396514959./720640447969487/?type=3&theater


----------



## maddda (3. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So wie der Fußball in der Pfanne der Würstchenbude bei Werner.
> 
> Bin gestern meinen King-Steuersatz losgeworden
> 
> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand das hier erklären?


Mich hat ja das mit der justfab werbung schon auffe Palme gebracht, aber das.

Wenn dann bitte mit nem "n" inner mitte


Heute is Donnerstag...bei mir is Donnerstag Servicetag Mittlerweile glaub ich, dass wenn ich mit einem Rad fertig bin, am anderen wieder anfange. Issn verdammter Teufelskreis
Ich glaub ich sollte nur noch SSP mit Titanrahmen und Starrgabel fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2014)

das linke shirt ist besser:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/361087-b2302-t-shirts-single-und-reduce-carbon


----------



## maddda (3. April 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/fotzehobel...0.1396514959./720640447969487/?type=3&theater


Ma ganz ehrlich, was soll der mist?! Mehr Vollhonks am werk geht doch net oder?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2014)

Boah, ich wollte auf dem Heimweg noch zur Packstation ran und mir das Paket mit der Bremse holen und jetzt ist mein Handy restlos leer und ich komme nicht an die mTan  Ohne geht's nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Bezahl es Bar ...nur Bares ist Wares


----------



## maddda (3. April 2014)

Wer nimmt denn heute noch das Geld inne hand, was er ausgibt und bekommt?! Ausser jez vielleicht beim Essenkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Barzahler bekommen bei mir Rabatt ...mehr als Kartenzahler.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Wo bekommt man die Gewindestege für eine Sattelklemme her ? d=7mm / M5, ...ich habe eine zerknallt


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Verstehe gar nicht was du suchst?!

Morgen gehts vermutlich in den Bikepark


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Verstehe gar nicht was du suchst?!
> 
> Morgen gehts vermutlich in den Bikepark


Die Gewindebuchse wo die 5er Schraube durchgeht 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=2;menu=1000,2,110;mid=0;pgc=80:266;orderby=2


Gehe bitte erst nach dem Wettkampf in den Park.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Ach so eine Gewinde-Tonne?  Sag das doch gleich!

Dann kann ich ja nie in den Park, nee das past schon. Wir umfahren die großen Sachen - kommen ohnehin nur mit den XC-Rädern.
Sieht auch sehr flowig aus:


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2014)

Sieht als gut machbar aus,... Aber ich mag keine northshore... zu künstlich. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Die XC-Strecken sind mittlerweile auch extrem künstlich, daran solls im Rennen nicht scheitern


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2014)

Ich sag nicht, das man es nicht koennen soll. Ich mag es lieber natuerlich. Das kann auch spannend werden
Northshores haben wir hier Gott sei dank nicht in den Strecken, aber immer mehr Doubles... dabei kann ich so extrem schlecht springen :/


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Wenn Doubles gut gebaut sind, ist das kein Problem. Mehr Kopfsache als alles andere.

Sowas beispielsweise, beim Strecke abfahren ordentlich ins Hemd gemacht, im Rennen dann kein Problem:

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...KI/AAAAAAAA2vQ/w2mkGScO7-I/s1024/MST_5640.jpg


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2014)

Ich kann es ja,.. Musste ja bei der DM in Bad Säckingen auch drüber... Und in Hausach hatte es auch einen... Ich bin nur nicht so der Springer. Ich drücke Sprünge meist lieber... gibt mehr Speed 
Aber gehen tut das schon 





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Ich mag "Airtime". Wirklich  Schade, dass es von mir kein Bild gibt wie ich den Double springe.
Kann man immer schlecht erkennen, wie es in echt so ist. Der bei dir scheint auch ca. eine radlänge zu sein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2014)

Ja, etwas über eine Radlänge und 10m weiter kam der 2.
War echt ne lustige Kombination: aus der Kurve, 5m  an sprinten und dann laufen lassen!
Dann kam ein kleiner Absatz und direkt in einen kleinen Anlieger.
Die Strecke war echt toll! Auch wenn mir so eine überdimensionierte BMX Strecke ohne langen Anstieg eigentlich gar nicht liegt.
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2014)

von dem double hab ich auch noch was.




und noch einer aus solingen?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

Sieht gut aus!
Der Drop geht aber total unsinnig ins Flat.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2014)

augen zu und runter.
ist auch schön wenn der fahrer vor einem abbremst, runterträgt, und dann nicht in die pötte kommt.

beim double hatte ich letztes jahr auch einen schönen einschlag mit dem hinterrad.
bin vorher fast abgeschmiert und war dann etwas langsam.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2014)

Wo ich gerade das Radon (= Cube) von Kai sehe	-	Eben ist "Holys'"   Radl fertig geworden:
















Mehr im Album.

Sollte eher ergonomisch ausfallen, da akut HWS Probleme vorliegen.
Sie fährt auch inzwischen nur hollandradähnlich. Dafür lange gut! 
Mir gefällt's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> augen zu und runter.
> ist auch schön wenn der fahrer vor einem abbremst, runterträgt, und dann nicht in die pötte kommt.
> 
> beim double hatte ich letzten jahr auch einen schönen einschlag mit dem hinterrad.
> bin vorher fast abgeschmiert und war dann etwas langsam.



Kannst dir sicher vorstellen wie das Elite Feld da nach dem Start drüber ist? Alle weit hinter der Landung gewesen 
Habs beim abfahren gesehen beim Double: anfahren, absteigen, durchtragen, aufsteigen. Der Nächste wäre fast reingesprungen. Wenn man es nicht kann, sollte man doch so fair sein und den Chickenway benutzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2014)

Ich hab da mal meine Gene weitergegeben 
(aus meiner Zeit gibt es leider keine Filmchen)


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. April 2014)

Maaahlzeit!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2014)

Guten Freitagmorgen Allerseits


----------



## Metrum (4. April 2014)

Moin Männer!


----------



## maddda (4. April 2014)

Moooin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Sagt mal, ist es jetzt hier echt der gute Ton, einfach ALLE Posts ohne Bild in einem Galerie Thread zu loeschen???


----------



## Metrum (4. April 2014)

Ja, der Maggo ist auch so ein Verfechter!  Die spinnen halt manchmal ode haben sonst nix zu sagen, zu Hause oder wo auch immer! 
Ich habe nix dagegen wenn auch zu den Bilder was gesagt wird und wenns paar Seiten sind, solange immer mal wieder ein Bild auftaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2014)

Oh, ein Bilderthread nur mit Bildern.....wenn die Beschreibung zum Bild noch erlaubt ist finde ich das i.O.. 

ODER man soll schweigen und genießen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Wenn man NIX dazu schreiben soll... dafuer gibt es das Fotoalbum und sogar DA darf man was schreiben...


----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

Dhl war da. Fürs Fotoalbum  jetzt wird montiert, kurz getestet und morgen dann richtig.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

war wohl nix....


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn man NIX dazu schreiben soll... dafuer gibt es das Fotoalbum und sogar DA darf man was schreiben...


Unter meine Bilder und Videos darfst Du soviel und alles schreiben was Du möchtest.  ...darf aber Jeder der will


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

ne, in der 29er Galerie wird alles ohne Bild geloescht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ne, in der 29er Galerie wird alles ohne Bild geloescht



Naja, dann lag ich ja mit meiner Tätervermutung richtig!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283619 war wohl nix....


achsenden sind oft sehr nützlich.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. April 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283619 war wohl nix....



Hmm?
So hab ich mir meine fürs Flash auch gewünscht.

Fehlt dir nur die Lefty-Kappe/Schraube oder auch die richtigen Endkappen fürs HR?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> achsenden sind oft sehr nützlich.



Leftynabe... der Deckel da drauf ist optional


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. April 2014)

Habe ich noch in schwarz gebraucht rumliegen!  Adresse!?


----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

Fehlt gar nix, nur das Bild ging beim ersten post nicht mit. Alles gut, ausser dass ich nen Kompressor bräuchte....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

warum gleich neun?


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. April 2014)

Schlappen gehen nich dicht auf den Trace?


----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

ich bekomm mit der standpumpe nicht genug luft rein damit der reifen ins felgenhorn springt. hat aber bisher bei fast keiner felge funktioniert. einmal mit kompressor und dann ist gut...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

erst mich schlauch montieren, eine seite wieder lösen, schlauch raus, noch mal versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

kenn ich und wird bei mir irgendwie trotzdem nix... vielleicht bin ich auch zu schwach zum pumpen  da bei meinen eltern zu hause aber der kompressor rumsteht und ich da heute eh noch vorbei muss, alles kein problem


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2014)

Da musst Du Dir von der Tanke mal den vollen Luftdruckbehälter ausleihen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Wuhu, ich komme gerade gesund und mit Rad ausm Bikepark 
Hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht und wird demnächst wiederholt. Schon erstaunlich was mit einem CC-Hardtail alles geht (ja auch den 4 Meter Table habe ich bis zur Landung gesprungen).
Ich durfte auch das giftgrüne 2Souls QuarterHorse vom Kollegen mal runterscheuchen - das geht noch mal eine ganze Ecke besser. Davon gibts auch ein Video, muss ich mal hochladen. Jetzt möchte ich natürlich auch so ein Gerät 

7,5h unterwegs auf dem Rad gewesen, 4h davon im Park - habe fertig!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Ich muss auch mal wieder in Park :-/
Bei mir war es heute nur Intervalle schrubben. Aber was muss,...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Ich habs nur 25km mit dem Rad zum nächsten Bikepark. Trotzdem war ich da vorher noch nicht, aber selten so viel Spaß bergab gehabt. Das Meisste ist auch so gestaltet, dass man gut drüberbügeln kann und wenig am Lenker ziehen/drücken muss.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Bei mir sind es 90min mit dem Auto nach todtnau oder laque blanc. Und da ist einiges nicht xc rad tauglich... Aber testen wollte ich da auch mal einiges...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Klar gibts hier auch immer verschiedene Linien, aber fast überall gibt es gute Umfahrungen. Bis Willingen und Winterberg hab ich auch nur eine Stunde Fahrt.


----------



## maddda (4. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 90min mit dem Auto nach todtnau oder laque blanc. Und da ist einiges nicht xc rad tauglich... Aber testen wollte ich da auch mal einiges...


In Laque Blanc war ich letztes Jahr schon un werde es dieses Jahr auch sein. Bis auf die Absolute Anfängerstrecke da ist da nix XC Bike tauglich und selbst die wollte ich mit nem XC Rad net fahrn. Aber an sich nen verdammt empfehlenswerder ParkBei allen anderen Sachen kannste da das XC Rad nachher zusammenfegen

War eben ne Runde Trails jagen GOpro hatte ich auch mit, werd auch mal wieder was hochladen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Ich kenn die strecken, war ja schon da. Ganz so schwarz würde ich es nicht sehen, aber einiges geht net...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. April 2014)

Aso na dann, aber wie gesagt die interessanten sachen gehen net und wenn dann will man doch im Park auch reserven haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Gerade die neuen ritchey pro montiert und 1-2x er ein aus geklickt... naja bin nicht wirklich überzeugt. Mal sehen, man kann ja das Spiel mit 2 schrauben einstellen... Zur not kommen die xtr wieder and epic, die sind hält knappe 50g schwerer, aber wenn das mit dem Spiel nicht geht, ist mir das egal...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Das größte Limit am XC-Rad sind doch ohnehin die Reifen und Felgen. Die RaceKings mit den weichen Flanken sind ordentlich komprimiert und seitlich geshreddert worden. Die Seitenwände können sowas nicht ab. Mit mehr Luftdruck hat es dann kaum noch Komfort.

Wenn das BigWig wieder günstiger wird entweder das, oder direkt ein 130/140mm Fully.


----------



## maddda (4. April 2014)

So sieht's aus. Der Kram is halt einfach für Wat anderes gemacht..


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Riiichtig!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Du redest wirres Zeug

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Ja in sind wohl die selben, die dann Baustellen posten... Aber ehrlich? Mir bums.
Ich bestelle erstmal ein Satz xt Pedale. Auf das gewackel der ritchey hab ich keinen Bock, die gehen morgen zurück.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Galerie mit Kommentar-Verbot. Wie witzlos. Dann kann ich gleich die google Bildersuche für mtb-news anwerfen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Da hat aber einer Frust 
Ich wurde einfach mindestens 50% des geweines direkt löschen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Im xc racing thread werden auch munter Einkaufsräder gepostet, nur will irgend ein marketing Depp irgendwo im Katalog "race" geschrieben hat

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Liest du meine Posts, Marcel?
> Der Threadersteller  hat im Eingangspost "nur Bilder" stehen.
> In allen anderen Galerien schreibe ich selbst  Kommentare..
> Wo ist das Problen?



Ja habe ich gelesen. Ja im Eingangspost steht nur Bilder. Sollte man dort Tech-Talk führen? Nein. Sollten wie in einem Forum üblich weiterhin kurze Kommentare erlaubt sein? Ja!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Kommentar von dir?!

Dieses Wochenende gehts übrigens wieder mit dem Weltcup-Zirkus los. XCO/XCE/DH 
Die Strecke in Pietermaritzburg gefällt mir gut.


----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja in sind wohl die selben, die dann Baustellen posten... Aber ehrlich? Mir bums.
> Ich bestelle erstmal ein Satz xt Pedale. Auf das gewackel der ritchey hab ich keinen Bock, die gehen morgen zurück.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Sind das die V5? Wenn Du die Schrauben zum Spiel einstellen mit jeweils einer/zwei kleinen Unterlegscheiben unterlegst wird's deutlich besser. So hab's ich und bin seither ganz zufrieden. Nur Schrauben rausdrehen bringt nix, die brechen dann gleich ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Ja die, das mit der Schraube hatte ich auch schon gelesen ist mir aber zu doof für 30g. Da fahre ich lieber xtr am epic und xt am zaboo. Die Ritchey gehen zurück. 
Die Verbindung bei den neuen Shimano ist einfach rock solid!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja die, das mit der Schraube hatte ich auch schon gelesen ist mir aber zu doof für 30g. Da fahre ich lieber xtr am epic und xt am zaboo. Die Ritchey gehen zurück.
> Die Verbindung bei den neuen Shimano ist einfach rock solid!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ich bestelle mir wohl auch noch ein Paar XTR. Vorher nach 3-4 Stunden Fußprobleme in den Mavics bekommen. Manchmal auch bei ganz harten Einheiten. Heute 7,5h auf dem Rad mit viel Abfahren und Springen - kein Problem. Hätte schon früher wechseln sollen.


----------



## xeitto (4. April 2014)

Werd die XTR auch mal testen wenn die jetzigen hinüber sind... aber Ritchey halten bisher länger als gedacht

Der neue LRS ist jetzt übrigens bereift und montiert. Schon geil wenn das Bike mal schnell 800 gr leichter wird (400gr LRS + je 200g am Reifen). Morgen wird geballert...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Wenn du mit 340g anstatt 310g leben kannst, sind die xt 780er genauso gut. Haben auch die vergrößerte Fläche.

Geballert hab ich heute auch. 2. mal EB Intervalle diese Woche, morgen Ruhe und Sonntag lang... Irgendwie muss ich die Beine ja fit bekommen und noch 3kg runter!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 340g anstatt 310g leben kannst, sind die xt 780er genauso gut. Haben auch die vergrößerte Fläche.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Nein, kann ich nicht. Hatte doch fast einen Heulkrampf als ich die 275g Eggis runtergeschmissen habe 
30€ für 30g ist doch gar nicht so schlecht  Außerdem kommt der Satz ans Racebike, da ist das okay.



xeitto schrieb:


> Werd die XTR auch mal testen wenn die jetzigen hinüber sind... aber Ritchey halten bisher länger als gedacht
> 
> Der neue LRS ist jetzt übrigens bereift und montiert. Schon geil wenn das Bike mal schnell 800 gr leichter wird (400gr LRS + je 200g am Reifen). Morgen wird geballert...



DAS ist erheblich. Das merkst du sicher beim Beschleunigen. Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Am epic hab ich auch xtr. Am zaboo reichen die xt... Hätte ja noch ein paar da, aber das linke Pedal will nicht aus der xtr Kurbel... Und für die bekomme ich keinen Stages arm... Darum musste ja die xtr Kurbel da weg 
Wenn also jemand eine xtr 970er Kurbel mit xt 780er Pedale braucht... 2 Fach ta oder 34er Rave face solo hab ich auch noch da...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Pedal abbauen, Achse auf zwei gegenüberliegenden Seiten anschleifen und dann in einen Schraubstock spannen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

zur kontaktfläche an shimano pedalen:

die kontaktfläche der pedale wurde zwar von pd-m770 zu pd-m780 vergrößert, aber das was einem dort optisch vorgegauklet wird ist echt übel.
klickt mal einen schuh ins pedal ein und guckt wo die sohle auf dem pedal aufliegt.
die vorhandene mögliche auflagefläche wird nur zu einem bruchteil genutzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Das ist der plan... Dann ist halt das Pedal im Eimer. Darum brauche ich ein neues (gerade bestellt).
Aber vllt braucht ja jemand beides? Das Pedal ist noch Tipp top nur der imbus ist halt im Eimer. Sonst versuche ich die Kurbel mit dem Pedal vllt noch ins pompetamine zu bauen, bevor ich das Pedal schlachte...

Und ja ich ich bilde mit ein das es besser ist (mit der großen Fläche) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

zum pedal entfernen würde ich einen inbusschlüssel in den schraubstock spannen, den kurbelarm mit pedal drauf und dem arm dann nen ordentlichen klapps mit dem kunsststoffhammer geben.


edit:
ok, dann hat sich das wohl erledigt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Der imbus ist rund

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Also ich habe einen deutlichen Unterschied von Eggis zu 770er gespürt. Von der nutzbaren Auflagefläche unter den Furys ist noch einiges frei.
Ob das dann dem Pedal entspricht ist mir gleich. Ich brauche nur mindestens noch einen guten Satz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Ich hatte auch das Gefühl das die eggis den Druck sehr schlecht verteilen... Vllt Einbindung, vllt über empfindlich...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (4. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Kommentar von dir?!
> 
> Dieses Wochenende gehts übrigens wieder mit dem Weltcup-Zirkus los. XCO/XCE/DH
> Die Strecke in Pietermaritzburg gefällt mir gut.


Irtum, erst nächstes Wochenende.
Diese Wochenende ist nochmals BMC Cup in Tesserete und UCI Junior Series in Nals (It).


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Dann steht hier Mist: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/21/2014-uci-mountain-bike-world-cup-kalender/


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

guck mal von wann der beitrag ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal von wann der beitrag ist.



Ich kann lesen, ja. Wenn man "worldcup mtb 2014" bei google eingibt, kommt ganz oben der verlinkte Artikel. Hatte erstmal keinen Grund das zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2014)

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template1/layout.asp?MenuId=MTY2MDA&LangId=1


nicht immer das erste nehmen was einem über den weg läuft.
die erste frau die dir über den weg läuft heiratest du ja auch nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2014)

Liegt das erste XCO Rennen trotzdem auf einem meiner Renntage


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2014)

moin!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Liegt das erste XCO Rennen trotzdem auf einem meiner Renntage



auf meinem leider nicht.
muss mir montag noch nen attest besorgen und dann bekomme ich wenigstens das startgeld zurück.

sundern stimmt mich optimistisch.
noch 1 woche gar nichts, nur massage, kühlen, salbenverband in der nacht, eventuell ultraschalltherapie (wenn mein arzt das gerät noch hat, bzw. der physio termine frei hat).
eine woche nur flach, und die woche vor dem rennen dann auch mal berge.
hoffe nur, dass das wetter aus dem rennen dann eine schöne sightseeing tour macht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Ihr Streithähne


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn zumindest Besserung in Sicht ist, ist das auch schon mal was. Verletzungen am Knie sind schon immer etwas heikel. In Sundern gibts doch aber nicht all zu viel zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. April 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer!

Da muss ich Marcel recht geben, Kai! Ist doch Land in Sicht und die Saison steht doch noch bevor.


----------



## xeitto (5. April 2014)

Murphys Law: Gestern lobe ich hier noch die Ritchey-Pedale und heute geht mir das Ding kaputt. Ca 5mm von der Achse gerutscht, bewegt sich kaum noch und wenn dann mit üblen Geräuschen... suuuuper. Dann werde ich jetzt wohl auch mal die XTR bestellen...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2014)

Hättest mal besser nichts gesagt...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2014)

Zweiter Teil. Den Anfang bin ich mit dem 2Souls Quarterhorse gefahren. Damit gings richtig gut ab


----------



## Junior97 (5. April 2014)

Marcel hattest du eigentlich eine Liftkarte für den Hightec Lift  ?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2014)

Hör bloß auf. Hab richtig blaue Flecken am Rücken. Die gestrecke Haltung am XC-Rad trägt nicht unbedingt zu einem guten Sitz des Liftbügels bei. Auf dem QH sitzt man viel aufrechter, da ging es besser.


----------



## Junior97 (5. April 2014)

Der Lift ist richtig mies da sehe ich auch so bin am Ende immer mit Beinkraft hochgefahren.
Aber die Strecken in Warstein sind ja eigentlich mehr Singletrails ne


----------



## Crimson_ (5. April 2014)

Man gewöhnt sich an den Lift. Das geht schon. 
Fürs erste Mal Bikepark war das schon ziemlich gut zum gewöhnen, viel härtere/weitere Sachen wollte ich einem XC Rad nicht zumuten.


----------



## maddda (5. April 2014)

Nabend! Sorry das ich mich erst heut so spät melde hab heute  beim ultramarathon in wuppertal an nem verpflehungsstand geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2014)

Moin ihr Langschläfer...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2014)

Es lebt! 
Morgen zusammen! Gleich wird der Bastard durch den Schwarzwald getrieben

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hoffentlich liegen wir im regenfreiem Korridor ...damit mein Frauchen nicht nass wird


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2014)

moin,

Regen naja, bei uns ist gerade grau die Farbe der Wahl :-(


----------



## maddda (6. April 2014)

Moin


Also hier is nix von regen zu sehn...


----------



## xmaxle (6. April 2014)

Hier auch kein Regen. Hab grade gute Lust noch einen Cannondale Sammelthread aufzumachen. Gibt ja nur x beliebige davon, einer mehr oder weniger sollte nicht stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. April 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Hier auch kein Regen. Hab grade gute Lust noch einen Cannondale Sammelthread aufzumachen. Gibt ja nur x beliebige davon, einer mehr oder weniger sollte nicht stören.



Deswegen sind es doch Sammelthreads, sonst könnte man die doch nicht sammeln wenn es nur einen geben würde!
Ab nächsten Donnerstag gibt es bei Lidl an der Kasse Sammelalben wo man die dann einkleben kann! 

Moin Männer!

Hier hat das Wetter auch noch keinen Plan und wechselt ständig zwischen Grau und Sonne - und so gehts mir im Augenblick auch noch.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2014)

Bei uns ist auch bisschen nebulös aber das wird schon noch heute Nachmittag...

War ja schon 45min laufen...

Die Saison kann so langsam mal beginnen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2014)

Hier hat es top Wetter!
135km und 1500hm mit dem Bastard-lrs.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. April 2014)

klingt ja nach ner schönen Runde Sascha


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

War ja doch ganz witzig heute. Bei der Hinfahrt noch extrem viele Nebelbänke mit Sicht unter 50m. Zum Start hat es dann aufgeklart und wir hatten Sonnen bei 20°C - also perfektes Marathon Wetter.
Wie gehabt habe ich mich für die 61km Runde entschieden ob schon es extrem viele Nachmeldungen von vielen schnellen Fahrern gab. Im Prinzip war das komplette Focus Rapiro Team, sowie Firebike-Drössiger am Start und ein paar von Black Tusk.

Start war saumäßig schnell den ersten Berg hoch und wie immer beim Marathon überschätzen sich viele. Bin dann in eine gute Gruppe gekommen und wir hatten vielleicht 50m zur (großen) Topgruppe. Zwei Mal habe ich versucht rüber zu kommen und zwei Mal hat es nur unnötig viele Körner gekostet. Runde 1 & 2 dann in einer 4er Gruppe mit viel Teamarbeit und den langen geraden Stücken. Am Ende der Runde 2 ist mir aber ein kleiner Schnitzer passiert. Habe mich und mein Rad kurzerhand in einem Trail in die Botanik befördert. Ein paar Schürfungen und zwei Blutergüsse an den Oberschenkelinnenseiten. Die Gruppe war dann erstmal weg und ist zu Beginn von Runde 3 auch noch auseinander gefallen.
Ich habe es dann nicht mehr geschafft dort ran zu fahren obwohl immer nur ein paar Meter gefehlt hätten.
Insgesamt bin ich dann 14. Gesamt und 7. meiner AK geworden. Der Schnitzer im Trail hat allerdings keinen Platz gekostet, wahrscheinilch wäre ich als 4. unserer Gruppe angekommen.
Rückstand auf Platz 1 10min 


Nach dem Rennen habe ich noch einen LRS zum Veranstalter gebracht, den hat jemand vergessen einzuladen und ist weggefahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Rückstand auf Platz 1 10min



top herr wolftödter!

guck mal in die ergebnisliste.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

So undeutlich hab ich gar nicht geschrieben. Außerdem haben die doch mit der Lizenz verglichen


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2014)

hast du ne ahnung was mit dem zweiten firebiker (neben peter) aus der spitzengruppe passiert ist?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Mit Mirko? Keine Ahnung. Habe weder Defekte noch Stürze gesehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2014)

ist jedenfalls nicht ins ziel gekommen.
naja, nen genauen rennbericht hole ich mir, wenn wir wieder zusammen zu nem rennen fahren.


was mich echt überrascht ist die geschwindigkeit.
so schnell war das rennen noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Herr Rosenkranz hat einen Schnitt von über 30 km/h


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2014)

Der hat auch beim Ice Rider gut einen ab gebrannt!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Und ich war nur ~10min langsamer. Das wäre in den meisten XC-Rennen nicht mal eine Runde!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2014)

Auf wie lange?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Er 2:02h, ich 2:12h

34/11 hat fast immer gereicht. Außer an einer leicht abschüssigen Schotterstraße, aber da war ich auch immer mit dem Puls schon weit oberhalb der Schwelle. AVG 175bpm


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2014)

61,2 km
rosenkranz 02:02:10
marcel 02:12:28

theoretisch 1200 hm


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Im Ziel fragte ein Straßenfahrer: "Gibts eigentlich auch flache Marathons?"
Die Blicke die er geerntet hat waren zu gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2014)

Hihi... 10min in 2h ist gut 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Denke auch dass die Form kommt. War ja noch gar nicht geplant das Rennen zu fahren, aber langsam kann ich auch mal härtere Einheiten fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. April 2014)

Welcher Marathon wars denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Lönskrug Warmup Marathon


----------



## maddda (6. April 2014)

Aso, haste auch Patrick getroffen? Wollte der den net auch fahren?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

Hab ich getroffen, ja. Nach dem Start den Berg hoch, da wollte er sich mit hochrotem Kopf aber nicht mit mir unterhalten.
Bin dann weiter und hab ihn im Ziel erst wieder gesehen. Erst ist bei den Hobby-Masters auf 40km 3. geworden.
Haben noch ein Softeis gegessen und etwas gequatscht


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. April 2014)

Dieses WE nach gut zwei Wochen endlich wieder Rad gefahren und mit den zwei Touren gleich das Wochenpensum erfüllt. Super Wetter inklusive  Und ab morgen geht's dann auch nach der Arbeit wieder aufs MTB - ist ja jetzt wieder recht lange hell.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Er 2:02h, ich 2:12h
> 
> 34/11 hat fast immer gereicht. Außer an einer leicht abschüssigen Schotterstraße, aber da war ich auch immer mit dem Puls schon weit oberhalb der Schwelle. AVG 175bpm


Nicht schlecht junger Specht 

Wir hatten auch einen schönen Tag in der Nähe von Jena...reichlich 5h/ca.90km/ca.1150Hm gefühlte 2000 
Einen leichten Sonnenbrand haben wir auch abbekommen.





























Das ist Flo`s Gegend....extrem schweißtreibend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. April 2014)

5h unterwegs 

Von heute: (Bild von @Timmy35 )


----------



## Metrum (6. April 2014)

Jens, sind das Mozzarella-Stangen oder deine Beine?! 

Du musst mehr in die Sonne!!!

Gute Nacht Jungs. Gleich noch Homeland und dann Bett.

P.S. Saubere Leistungen heute!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, sind das Mozzarella-Stangen oder deine Beine?!
> 
> Du musst mehr in die Sonne!!!



Moinsen!


----------



## xeitto (7. April 2014)

Moin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2014)

Kann halt nicht jeder 4 Wochen im Trainingslager vergammeln 
Das die Birkenstampfer auch funktionieren sieht man ja


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2014)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2014)

Moin Männer!

Birkenstampfer kannte ich noch gar nicht!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Mozzarella-Stix finde ich besser


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das lag nur am Braunfilter 

Mozzarella-Stangen ist EINE Art von Käsebein


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Noch sind meine Beine auch recht hell. Wobei die Bräunungskante schon zu dieser frühen Zeit gut sichtbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. April 2014)

Das ist keine Bräunungskante sondern kommt vom schmutzigen Saum deiner Shorts!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Jetzt wo du's sagst


----------



## maddda (7. April 2014)

Mooooin!

War grad schon im Bürgerbüro und die Brille is eben in meinen Besitz übergegangen
Im moment isse bei Optiker meines Vertrauens, der Schickt mal kurz a paar Bilder an seinen Aussendienstler von Ray Ban, um mit der echtheit sicher zu gehen. Er is sich aber ziemlich sicher, dass es ein original ist. Ist halt nur um sicher zu gehen Danach verkauf ich das dingen dann


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2014)

Hihi  Coole Sascha


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Tzzzz  Wie selbst verliebt


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hihi  Coole Sascha


Ist das die Vorfreude ?.....Sascha mit seiner neuen Brille .....Philipp, Du hast einen Abnehmer gefunden


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2014)

Nope! Ich brauch ein grosses O auf der Brille


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Wuhu 






Schon montiert und passt - 15er und 17er durch ein 16er ersetzt. Test dann am Freitag.


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hihi  *Coole Sascha*



Tippfehler verändern den Charakter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2014)

Lol! Jungs ... bin ich jetzt SO brain afk? DAS hab ich nicht getippt! 
Ich bin mir SOWAS von sicher, dass ich SACHE getippt habe!


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2014)

Cool BVB Handschuhe!
Habe auch eben ein Paket bekommen, vier Lager für die Naben!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lol! Jungs ... bin ich jetzt SO brain afk? DAS hab ich nicht getippt!



Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt 



Metrum schrieb:


> Cool BVB Handschuhe!
> Habe auch eben ein Paket bekommen, vier Lager für die Naben!


Muttern hat sie sich kurzerhand geschnappt und meinte: "Wenn sie dir nicht passen, nehm ich sie gerne!"


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2014)

Was kostet denn dieses Hope-Ritzel? Ist das so unverschämt teuer wie dieses General Lee Dingens? Ich würde prinzipiell 11-36 nehmen, aber gegen ein größeres Ritzel hätte ich nicht.

Canyon hat nun endlich meine Zahlung erhalten - dann sollte die tage auch endlich die zweite Bremse kommen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was kostet denn dieses Hope-Ritzel? bzw. Bezugsquelle?


 würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## maddda (7. April 2014)

Kostet 72€
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-t-rex-expander-sprocket/rp-prod119003


Von Wolftooth gibbet auch nen 42t 
Shimpanso:
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...mano-42T-GC-Cog-42TRitzel-fuer-Shimano-XT-XTR
Sram:
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Wolfto...GC-Cog-42T-Ritzel-fuer-SRAM-PG-1035-1050-1070


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. April 2014)

hmm, alles ganz schön Teuer


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das so unverschämt teuer wie dieses General Lee Dingens?





maddda schrieb:


> Kostet 72€
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-t-rex-expander-sprocket/rp-prod119003
> 
> 
> ...



Also ja. Dafür bekomme ich ja eine ganze XT-Kassette und ein Kettenblatt... Dann müssen 36 Zähne reichen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2014)

Reicht im Flachland ja auch gut. Solange man nicht in die Alpen geht kommt man mit 34er auf 11/36 gut durch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2014)

Ich will das Rad ja nicht nur hier benutzen.
Umbauen werde ich für sowas aber nicht, von daher kommt auch kein 34er Blatt in Frage.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. April 2014)

schimmelbeine...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich will das Rad ja nicht nur hier benutzen.
> Umbauen werde ich für sowas aber nicht, von daher kommt auch kein 34er Blatt in Frage.


...und wie wird deine Übersetzung ausfallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2014)

Behaarte Schimmelbeine


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ...und wie wird deine Übersetzung ausfallen



Zunächst 11-36 mit 38 t. Später vll. mal 36 t.


----------



## maddda (7. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, alles ganz schön Teuer


Joa is halt so...Biken war noch nie billig
Verschleiß is jez beim großen Ritzel auch net soo das Thema.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was kostet denn dieses Hope-Ritzel? Ist das so unverschämt teuer wie dieses General Lee Dingens? Ich würde prinzipiell 11-36 nehmen, aber gegen ein größeres Ritzel hätte ich nicht.
> 
> Canyon hat nun endlich meine Zahlung erhalten - dann sollte die tage auch endlich die zweite Bremse kommen





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm, alles ganz schön Teuer



Günstig ist es nicht. Zumindest wenn man mit normalen Kettenblättern vergleicht. Das AB 40T soll sogar 80€ kosten. 
Wenn man aber davon ausgeht, dass es ein Reservegang ist und ich das Ritzel wohl über mehrere Kassetten hinweg nutzen kann ist es ertragbar. Kommt auch vorerst nur an einen LRS, vor XC Rennen wird dann das 40T auf den Tubular-LRS kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. April 2014)

So schauts aus.

Hab mir heute spontan noch ma eben nen SWorks Fast Track geholt...Fürs VR halt. Mal schauen, wie der so geht
Nachgewogen habsch auch: 527gr in 29x2,0


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2014)

Bei mit hat er keine 2 touren gehalten... Darum jetzt control
Aber Gummi und profil sind Klasse!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2014)

Ui!

http://www.blog.p-o-s.eu/


----------



## Metrum (7. April 2014)

Die ist ja gar nicht mal so billig!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei mit hat er keine 2 touren gehalten... Darum jetzt control
> Aber Gummi und profil sind Klasse!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


 

du fährst ja auch wie ne kuh auf nem trampelpfad...

Man Sascha bei dir halten eh nur die Downhillreifen und sonst nix...bei deinem fahrstil...

Ich fahr die S-works variante nun schon eine weile und halten super bei mir. rollen tun die wie sau...

Auf dem Salsa fahr ich momentan vorne Fast Track und hinten aspen von maxxis...sauschnell...

ah ja...morgääääähhn


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2014)

Morgen du schöner, großer Schweizer - und dem kläglichen Rest auch!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> du fährst ja auch wie ne kuh auf nem trampelpfad...
> 
> Man Sascha bei dir halten eh nur die Downhillreifen und sonst nix...bei deinem fahrstil...
> 
> ...



Mensch Doc, das tut mir auch weh! 
Aber ich sag ja auch: fahren sich super! Ich hab einfach ohne Linsen das Problem, das ich ab einem gewissen Tempo kleine scharfe Steine nicht sehe. Ich steh dann einfach mit geschlitzter Karkasse da  und hab keine Ahnung was los war. 
Aber Frage mal @BENDERR wie gemuetliche Trails und entspanntes Tempo hier aussehen...Das kann schon mal aufs Material gehen, aber fuer irgendwas muss man ja das Geld ausgeben 
Die Renegade fahre ich auch als Sworks, aber die FastTrack sollen auch fuer Rennen wie Gardasee sein.


----------



## maddda (8. April 2014)

Moin!
@Marcel 
Da kannste ja eher ne lefty für kaufen  und dann bleibt noch Geld für'n Lrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2014)

Recht hat der Bube  Aber ne Lefty wird so langsam Mainstream


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## maddda (8. April 2014)

Argh jez sitz ich hier im nächsten 
Seminar und es is wieder viel zu voll-.-
Hoffentlich bekomm ich nen Platz...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> @Marcel
> Da kannste ja eher ne lefty für kaufen  und dann bleibt noch Geld für'n Lrs





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Recht hat der Bube  Aber ne Lefty wird so langsam Mainstream



UVP 1700€. Guck mal was die SID WC XX oder Fox 32er UVP kosten, das wird sicher deutlich günstiger.
Neue Vorderradnaben (Umbau) bräuchte ich bei der RS1 oder bei einer Lefty. Ist also wumpe. Nur die RS1 könnte leichter sein. Lefty mit Aluschaft ist nämlich gar nicht viel leichter als eine normale Gabel, wenn auch wohl funktional besser. Aber einfach mal abwarten bis zum SeaOtter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2014)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt,... habe aber noch keinen Budget-Antrag gestellt


----------



## maddda (8. April 2014)

Argh! 
Ich hab keinen Platz im Seminar bekommen-.- bin im4ten Semester und das Seminar legt auch eigentlich laut Regelstudienzeit in dem Semester, aber weil so viele mit höheren Semestern da saßen wurden die bevorzugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2014)

Anders herum (diejenigen, die in der Regelstudienzeit liegen, sollten bevorzugt behandelt werden) sollte es doch wohl sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mensch Doc, das tut mir auch weh!
> Aber ich sag ja auch: fahren sich super! Ich hab einfach ohne Linsen das Problem, das ich ab einem gewissen Tempo kleine scharfe Steine nicht sehe. Ich steh dann einfach mit geschlitzter Karkasse da  und hab keine Ahnung was los war.
> Aber Frage mal @BENDERR wie gemuetliche Trails und entspanntes Tempo hier aussehen...Das kann schon mal aufs Material gehen, aber fuer irgendwas muss man ja das Geld ausgeben
> Die Renegade fahre ich auch als Sworks, aber die FastTrack sollen auch fuer Rennen wie Gardasee sein.


 

geht mir auch so. Ich fahr ja immer ohne brille und da seh ich die steine zu späht...bis jetzt gings aber immer gut...

meine freunde fragen immer ob ich denn ohne brille was sehe...da sag ich immer nein...ist ev besser so bei meinem fahrstil...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2014)

Ich seh ja gut (alles unter 1diop) aber halt eine Hornhautverkruemmung und das merk ich wenn es schnell wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2014)

Ihr seid halt zu lange am Boden 
Bei mir setzt aber auch langsam die "Blindheit" ein 


Ein paar unschöne Bilder 


 

 


Eventuell muss ich den Rahmen mit Glasfaserflocken und Harz ausfüllen  ...250g mehr


----------



## maddda (8. April 2014)

Oo
Das sieht nicht gut aus. Sieht eindeutig nach rissen aus. Schleif mal den klarlack runter und schau, ob die durchgehen


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2014)

Naja, das ist ja eh schon alt, Jens!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2014)

mal ne Frage: vorne 36zähne/hinten 11-40 mit dem Zee Schaltwerk geht das aus?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja eh schon alt, Jens!


Gerade mal 1/10tel meiner Lebenszeit  



maddda schrieb:


> Oo
> Das sieht nicht gut aus. Sieht eindeutig nach rissen aus. Schleif mal den klarlack runter und schau, ob die durchgehen


Ich warte mal ab was der Händler sagt ....ansonsten betoniere ich das Rahmendreieck voll


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *Gerade mal 1/10tel meiner Lebenszeit*
> 
> *Sagte ich doch - ALT!!!*


----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mensch Doc, das tut mir auch weh!
> Aber ich sag ja auch: fahren sich super! Ich hab einfach ohne Linsen das Problem, das ich ab einem gewissen Tempo kleine scharfe Steine nicht sehe. Ich steh dann einfach mit geschlitzter Karkasse da  und hab keine Ahnung was los war.
> Aber Frage mal @BENDERR wie gemuetliche Trails und entspanntes Tempo hier aussehen...Das kann schon mal aufs Material gehen, aber fuer irgendwas muss man ja das Geld ausgeben
> Die Renegade fahre ich auch als Sworks, aber die FastTrack sollen auch fuer Rennen wie Gardasee sein.


Muss demnächst mal wieder runter kommen. Im trockenen machts bestimmt noch mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2014)

Kein Thema, schauste durch... gibt noch ein paar so lustige Sachen 

Wegen dem Rahmen bin ich mir net sicher, ob das Lack oder Carbon ist...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2014)

mal ne Frage: vorne 36zähne/hinten 11-40 mit dem Zee Schaltwerk geht das aus?


----------



## maddda (8. April 2014)

Also der Rahmen von ner Freundin von mir wurde getauscht. Warn Spezi von Epic von 2012...da gibbet ja den typischen Riss am Sitzrohr von der Sattelklemme runter. Würde erstmal wirklich darauf warten, dass der Händler mit Specialized kontakt aufnimmt. Idr tauschen die sowas auf Kulanz....is schließlich keine gute werbung für die. Was dir natürlich passieren kann ist, dass die keine 26er Rahmen mehr haben. Will aber auch net den Teufel an die Wand malen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Also der Rahmen von ner Freundin von mir wurde getauscht. Warn Spezi von Epic von 2012...da gibbet ja den typischen Riss am Sitzrohr von der Sattelklemme runter. Würde erstmal wirklich darauf warten, dass der Händler mit Specialized kontakt aufnimmt. Idr tauschen die sowas auf Kulanz....is schließlich keine gute werbung für die. Was dir natürlich passieren kann ist, dass die keine 26er Rahmen mehr haben. *Will aber auch net den Teufel an die Wand malen..*.


Hast Du aber gerade ...ich schrumpfe doch schon wieder 
Vielleicht habe ich Glück und es gibt noch günstig ein Hauptrahmem...eine Ersatzschwinge habe ich auch noch da, ist nur dumm ohne Hauptrahmem. 

Beachtet Ihr Soloblattfahrer bitte mal die Frage unseres Küstenbewohners [/QUOTE]


----------



## maddda (8. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: vorne 36zähne/hinten 11-40 mit dem Zee Schaltwerk geht das aus?


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das SW nen kurzen käfig hat. Könnte knapp werden, aber ich meinem im XX1 DIY fred is irgendjemand damit unterwegs, weiß jez aber net, mit was für na Kassettenkonfiguration


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast Du aber gerade ...ich schrumpfe doch schon wieder
> Vielleicht habe ich Glück und es gibt noch günstig ein Hauptrahmem...eine Ersatzschwinge habe ich auch noch da, ist nur dumm ohne Hauptrahmem.
> 
> Beachtet Ihr Soloblattfahrer bitte mal die Frage unseres Küstenbewohners


[/QUOTE]

Sorry


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. April 2014)

danke


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2014)

Gern Maik!

Das erste Bild von der Righty!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mtb-26-Zoll-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c7fcea5b9


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2014)

Vollpfosten gibt`s 

Veikko, suchst Du schon nach einem 26er Epic-Rahmen Bj.2012 mit Aluschwinge für mich


----------



## Metrum (8. April 2014)

Ja klar, aber in ner dunklen Farbe, sonst sieht man deine Beine beim kurbeln nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2014)

Was Du nur gegen meine edel, vornehme Lackierung hast....bei mir sieht man wenigstens wenn ich mich 14 Tage nicht gewaschen habe.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: vorne 36zähne/hinten 11-40 mit dem Zee Schaltwerk geht das aus?



Dürfte gehen. Nur kannst du dann das Kettenblatt nicht mehr bei gleicher Kettenlänge tauschen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
noch keiner da ....der Rechner zieht wohl noch Updates


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Jens und Rest!

Ich rang noch um die richtigen Worte und saß stundenlang hilflos vorm Rechner!


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Moin moin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

Mahlzeit! Gleicht geht's in den Zug, 6 h durch die Bundesrepublik fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Gleicht geht's in den Zug, 6 h durch die Bundesrepublik fahren...



Moinsen!

Wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Viel Spaß dabei. Ich warte heute auf ein Paket von BC. Endlich Teile für das Stadtrad. Mir ist leider gerade aufgefallen dass ich die Hälfte vergessen habe. Mal sehn ob ich was baue oder doch nochmal bestelle.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Wo gehts denn hin?



Augsburg. Allerdings nicht zur Puppenkiste. Arbeit. Oder so ähnlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Hmm... irgendwie reizt es mich gerade, sollte das mit Jobrad jemals klappen, das Geld in einen Enduro zu versenken...
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-140-hpc-race-29/ finde ich echt net dappig 

Oder halt Crosser... aber das Schoene ist ja: bis das HIER mal durch ist, kann ich mir noch viel Gedanken machen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Joa is schon a nettes Radel der Würfel
EIn Kettenblatt runterschmeissen und Spezi Purgatory drauf und ab gehts


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

SO waere der Plan 
Wobei das http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-140-hpc-pro-29/ auch ok waere... 
Aber ich haette lieber sram/avid Aber hier koennte ich auch einfach die XTR Krubel mit dem 34er RaceFace und ner Kefue rein und gut ist.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/sting/sting-140-pro-29/ waere in Alu und auch ok. Dropper Post mag ich eh net


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Sry aber für mich sieht da eins schlimmer aus als das andere. Die Cubes sind mir in Zeitungen schon immer negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Das du einen ganz anderen Geschmack hast ist klar


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

joa.


Habe meiner Freundin heute früh erzählt dass ich überlege den neuen Rahmen orange zu pulvern und dann blaue Eloxalteile zu verbauen. Fand sie richtig scheiße...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. April 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> joa.
> 
> 
> Habe meiner Freundin heute früh erzählt dass ich überlege den neuen Rahmen orange zu pulvern und dann blaue Eloxalteile zu verbauen. Fand sie richtig scheiße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmm... irgendwie reizt es mich gerade, sollte das mit Jobrad jemals klappen, das Geld in einen Enduro zu versenken...
> http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-140-hpc-race-29/ finde ich echt net dappig
> 
> Oder halt Crosser... aber das Schoene ist ja: bis das HIER mal durch ist, kann ich mir noch viel Gedanken machen



Wenn dann wollte ich das Transition Bandit 29", dass im "Verkaufe 29"-Thread" drin ist. 900€ Mit Dämpfer und White Bros 140mm Gabel. Leider in Österreich - bei dem Preis würde ich privat vorher nur mit Besichtigung kaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Sache mit Jobrad ist: es muss halt komplett bei nem teilnehmenden Haendler (10%vom VK gehen an Jobrad) gekauft werden.
Dadurch das es vom Bruto abgeht kann man durchaus ein ordentliches Komplettrad kaufen, ohne das man es am Neto wirklich merkt 
Sonst waere ich auch eher fuer selber zusammen bauen...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Bis auf das "Cube" drauf steht und mir das Design nicht gefällt, scheint es ja auch ein nettes Rad zu sein. Reifen und Antrieb ggf. überdenken.
Beim Selbstaufbau käme für mich nur 1x10 in Frage. Ich habe demnächst auch noch was schönes hier, dass ich fürs Spaßrad vorher ausgiebig teste. Heute kommt auch noch eine Bestellung dafür an. 
Der wahrscheinlichste Weg ist im Moment erstmal AM-Hardtail (130/140mm Federweg) und später bei Bedarf Upgrade auf ein Fully.
Das On-One Codein ist in diesem Zusammenhang total interessant.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

bei mir ist am Zaboo nur eine 2fach, da ich damit aktuell auch auf der Strasse trainiere... sonst gibt es vorn nur ein Blatt, egal, was fuer ein MTB kommt und da initial dran ist 

Mein "Problem" ist nur, das hier hier eh schon alles auch problemlos, sehr flott mit dem Epic oder dem Hardtail fahre... sprich ich "brauch" es nicht wirklich. Das Zaboo mit den Fetten Reifen ist schon ein guter Panzer.
Da waere der Disc Crosser/Gravelgrinder "angebrachter"...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-140-hpc-race-29/
ich wär für dieses.....wegen der Gabel

aber eher noch für das.....aber mit einer Pike
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3258


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Canyon hat aber einen hässlichen Knick im Oberrohr. Was mit mehr Federweg brauchts nicht unbedingt, aber um ab und zu mal die einfachen Sachen im Park zu fahren und vereinzelt auf manchen Trail besser laufen lassen zu können ist auch nett


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2014)

Auf den Knick kann man gut die Fototasche oder das Navi klemmen 
Canyon hat kein Bike mit Rockshox  in der Kategorie.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Auch wenn ich ja eigentlich auf Kriegsfuss mit planet-x stehe, das Codeine fixt mich an. Vielleicht nach den ersten Tests, wenn es das gebraucht gibt.






Den Artikel zur RS-1 im Newsbereich habt ihr gesehen? Braucht wohl doch eine spezielle VR Nabe


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Park ist bei uns gleich so, das ich was RICHTIGES braechte. Das kann man dann hier kaum noch fahren (trete mal 180mm 1000hm hoch ).
Und fuer alles hier brauch ich nur stabile Reifen. Da reichen mir 100mm vorne (und zur Not hinten)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Also ich finds gut


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Die Strecken gibts bei uns auch - die meisten Strecken in den Parks (hier) gehen aber fast schon Richtung Flowtrail/Enduro, was man so in den Videos sieht oder von Bekannten hört.
Mit 130m Vo/hi kann man in 29" auch noch ganz gut touren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

ja,... aber 140/130mm bringen mir glaub ich nicht sooo den Vorteil. Bei mir ist eher der Reifen der begrenzende Faktor und mit den 700g Reifen geht das schon uebel


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ja,... aber 140/130mm bringen mir glaub ich nicht sooo den Vorteil. Bei mir ist eher der Reifen der begrenzende Faktor und mit den 700g Reifen geht das schon uebel



Reifen bringen einiges, aber höhere/weitere Sprünge sind mit mehr Federweg doch angenehmer. Dazu noch robuste Felgen und eine abfahrtsorientiertere Geometrie machen erst das Gesamtpaket. Ich bin auf meinen Rädern schon nicht ganz langsam, aber wenn man so einen Panzer unter sich hat, ist das schon was anderes. Das habe ich jeweis an Philipps BigWig und am Quarterhorse gemerkt. Da geht definitiv mehr. Und wenn man das Rad doch mal wegschmeißt tut es nicht so weh wie bei einem leichten XC-Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, bin ich net sooo der Springer. Das Zaboo ist jetzt auch kein 9kg Race Hardtail mehr und die Fox ist auch ganz ok 
Der Hope LRS kann auch was... ich denke das es doch eher der Crosser wird, da ist der "Bedarf" groesser


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Crosser hab ich schon 
Nur eben zwei 8,5kg Race-Hardtails. Ein mal 26" und ein mal 29". Wenn ich nicht so am entlackten (ersten) selbstverdienten Rahmenset hängen würde, wäre es wohl schon längst verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2014)

Manchmal frage ich mich, was dem Sascha in den Kaffee gekippt wird...bei dem Hin u. Her


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Das seine Holde das so mit macht?!  
Die ist wohl nicht so radaffin wie Tanja


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2014)

Wie ?, das Hin u. Her


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Ja genau. Vielleicht verrät er das aber auch nicht und hat einen gewissen "Rad-Etat" der von seiner Regierung bewilligt werden muss.
Das ist dann wie in den Kommunen: Wenn man den Etat nicht ganz braucht, wird im kommenden Jahr gekürzt. Deshalb muss Sascha immer irgendwas aufbauen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Crosser hab ich schon
> Nur eben zwei 8,5kg Race-Hardtails. Ein mal 26" und ein mal 29". Wenn ich nicht so am entlackten (ersten) selbstverdienten Rahmenset hängen würde, wäre es wohl schon längst verkauft...


Komischerweise kann ich mich von meinem Poison E605 Rahmen net trennen. Der hängt auch überm Bett bei mir und wird nie verkauft Mitm Fuji wirds wohl das gleiche werden

BTW:
http://r2-bike.com/SHIFT-UP-Steckachse-QR15-ROCK-SHOX-rot-schwarz
Immerhin deutlich günstiger als der Carbon Ti kram...Aber warum konifizieren die den Kram? Nimmt man da net die Steifigkeit?!Marcel du kannst da doch bestimmt was zu sagen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Hihi  Die nerv ich solange, bis sie sagt: "Egal was, aber kauf endlich was, damit du nicht mehr nervst"


----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ja genau. Vielleicht verrät er das aber auch nicht und hat einen gewissen "Rad-Etat" der von seiner Regierung bewilligt werden muss.
> Das ist dann wie in den Kommunen: Wenn man den Etat nicht ganz braucht, wird im kommenden Jahr gekürzt. Deshalb muss Sascha immer irgendwas aufbauen


Wie mein Vater bei der Bundeswehr damals..., kurz bevor der Spritetat festgelegt wurde mussten alle mit den Panzern den ganzen Tach im Kreis fahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Meinen ersten richtigen MTB Rahmen habe ich auch noch. Dient auch nur noch Dekozwecken.

Ich denke das ist einfach leichter.


----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Von meinem ersten richitgen MTB hab ich nur noch Bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Von meinem ersten richitgen MTB hab ich nur noch Bilder



Naja, ich hab nur noch den Rahmen und den auch umlackiert. Aber wer behält schon einen 3kg LRS und eine Suntour XCT mit 2,8Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2014)

crosser kommt bei mir jetzt auch.. 
das rennrad macht langsam die biege, dann wird der crosser für straße und wald genutzt


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Wenn man keine Straßenrennen fahren will auch recht sinnvoll


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

So, gerade voellig ueberteuert 32Euro (inkl.Versand) fuer eine Plastikteil ausgeben:
http://eighty-aid.com/de/coverloop aber ich hab keinen Bock das sich Bremsleitung und Schaltzughuelle weiter in die Lefty fressen!


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2014)

Was geht hier denn heute ab?! 
Da ist man mal bissel basteln und hier gehts drei Seiten voran!
Habe für mein Kind jetzt ne alte Truhe aufgearbeitet, da er am WE in den Kreis der Erwachsenen aufgenommen wird und er soll nicht
nur Geld bekommen (was komplett in Rechnerzeugs geht) sondern auch was bleibendes. Ist ein Familienstück und war mal von ner Postkutsche.
Nur eben leider dreimal überlackiert (weiß, rot, grün!) und jetzt habe ich drei Schichten mit Heißluftpistole und Spachtel entfernt, den ganzen Rotz geschliffen und schon einmal gebeizt.
Mein erstes richtiges MTB war ein Explosif, von 91 oder so. Leider geklaut und seitdem suche ich immer mal nach einem das genau so aussieht, wie meines damals. Irgendwann klappt es noch.
Sascha, hol dir nen Crosser, für den anderen Kram bist du zu alt!


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Straßenrennen fahren will auch recht sinnvoll


Richtig. 
Dann lieber noch 1-2 Crossrennen im Winter


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Tja wir sind eben fleißig Veikko! So wie du 

Eher so 10 Crossrennen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Mein erstes war das hier:







Da wars schon umgebaut... gut mit Sascha und co kann ich in sachen alte MTBs net mithalten,8Jahre isses glaub ich her... Da waren grad die Discs im kommen, aber XT Vbrakes mit Parallelogramm waren auch noch cool und die LX war noch ne MTB Gruppe.


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/giant-glory-2011/196359105-217-4240

Sehr günstig - oder? Ich brauche es nicht wirklich aber wenn es nicht geklaut ist könnte man es schon weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Stimmt. Da dürftest du im Bikemarkt ordentlich Gewinn machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

mein erstes war ein Baumarkt Bike... dann kam das hier:




(nicht meines, meines war dunkellila)

dann da:




Zuerst noch in Orange mit xtr900...
Und dann ging es ab... Ghost (in einer der Ausbaustufen...)





Dann kam schon das Cube Elite









Dann kam Plastik...





und endlich eine Lefty:





Auch ein geiler Bock:





Farbwechsel:





Riesenraeder:





Und RaceFully:





(kein Anspruch an Vollstaendigkeit... da fehlen die Trainingsraeder, usw...)


----------



## Biker-Flo (9. April 2014)

Servus,
ich bin 14 Jahre alt und fahre XC-Rennen.
Lohnt es sich für mich auf 1x10 umzubauen? (evtl. mit 42t)
Mein Bike ist ein 29er Hardtail, das sowohl für Training als auch Rennen genutzt wird.
Die Kassette ist eh runter und über eine leichtere Kurbel(bb30) denke ich auch schon länger nach.
Lohnt sich DIY, oder lieber XO1, XX1?
Xt shadow+ wäre schon vorhanden.
Danke
Florian


----------



## maddda (9. April 2014)

Ob 1x10 oder 11 musste für dich selbst entscheiden und du kannst mal mit dem ritzelrechner rumspielen und die daten dann mit deiner eigenen aktuellen übersetzung  vergleichen

Link:http://www.ritzelrechner.de/

Dann kannste selbst sehn obs passt. Ist natürlich auch ne sache des geldes. Kassette 50€+Granny Gear ritzel 80€+ XX1 Style KB 60€+ neue kette 20.

XX1 is natürlich auch ne alternative, aber da brauchste dann noch nen XD Freilauf und die Kassette kostet ma eben 220€ wenn sie runter ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Die Frage ist eher wie fit du bist. Es ist nicht ohne Grund so, dass im Jugendbereich große Übersetzungen bei Rennradrennen verboten sind (bei falscher Belastung und dicken Gängen = aua).

Wenn du nur XC-Rennen fährst und berg-ab "nicht viel" trittst kannst du auch einfach ein kleineres Kettenblatt kaufen und 11-36 mit einem erwähnten 40T Ritzel kombinieren. Mir wäre der Sprung von 36 zu 42 zu groß. Deshalb habe ich das Hope 40t gekauft. Dazu eine 34T XX1 Kurbel und Type2 Schaltwerk. Kette Ultegra 10-Fach.

Optimum fände ich auch die XX1 Gruppe. Da ich in XC Rennen aber immer einen Ersatz-Laufradsatz stehen habe, sind mir zwei XD-Freilaufkörper + zwei Kassetten zu teuer (~600€).

Ich möchte dir da nicht unbedingt abraten - aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast so einen Antrieb mal zu testen, hilft das sicherlich bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Mit 14 würde ich dir davon eher abraten, da du muskulär noch stark am entwickeln bist. Im Rennrad Bereich gibt es nicht ohne Grund Kassetten Beschränkungen. (Und wenn ICH schon mal von 1x10 abrate...)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Sascha du bist zu langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2014)

Und dabei bin ich der alte Mann 


Aber man staunt wie gut und ausführlich unsere Jugend einem noch Jüngeren antwortet.


----------



## Biker-Flo (9. April 2014)

Danke an alle,
die Lösung von Crimson find ich gut.
Ich bin schon recht fit und ich fahr seitdem ich 2x10 (38/24,36/11) hab sowieso fast nur noch vorne groß, daher kommt auch der Gedanke zu 1x10/11.(und weil mich der Umwerfer nervt)
1x11 hab ich schon getestet (hat mir gut gefallen, jedoch teuer),
1x10 noch nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2014)

Nein, ich wollte dir zustimmen 

Wenn du 1x11(10) kennst und gut findest, dann mach doch! Ich liebe es auch


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Wenn man hauptsächlich (oder nur) XC Rennen fährt, muss man nicht bis 50km/h mittreten können. Da reicht vermutlich sogar 32/11
Im Marathon wäre das zu kurz da sollte es wohl mindestens ein 34er sein.
Das kommt aber auf die Vorlieben, Fahrweise und Strecke an!

Ich möchte auch nichts anderes mehr als 1-Fach Antriebe. Okay auf dem Crosser ist zum Training 46/34 mit 12/30 ziemlich nützlich.


----------



## Biker-Flo (9. April 2014)

Ich hab auch mehr Bedenken das mir beim Training die Übersetzung ausgeht, was ja auch nicht so schlimm ist.
Bei den Rennen sind die Abfahrten ja meist kurz.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Wenn du nicht jeden Tag 100km Flachetappen trainieren möchtest geht das eigentlich gut.


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Das erwähnte Päckchen kam und ich habe dann gleich mal alles verbaut. Es gab neue Reifen und den Gepäckträger. Habe ihn nach dem Foto auch noch begradigt. Außerdem gabs einen passenden Konterschlüssel und ich konnte endlich die vordere Nabe machen


----------



## Biker-Flo (9. April 2014)

(tägliche) Trainigsrunde: 52 km ca.500hm-600hm
also nicht so wild
Ein billiges RR zum km machen ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

Da sind aber doch ein paar hochwertige Parts für eine Stadtschlampe dran.

Wenn du das jeden Tag so fährst, bist du wohl ziemlich fit?! In welcher Region fährst du denn Rennen?


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

wirklich hochwertig ist da eigentlich nichts. Die Teile sind alle ziemlich gut gebraucht. Der Träger hat halt nochmal etwas "Wert" mitgebracht. Eigentlich ist es auch mehr als Arbeitsrad geplant und da kann ich es gut abstellen, bzw. kommt da kein Mensch hin weil es so abgelegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Flo (9. April 2014)

Wohnort: nähe Chiemsee (Oberbayern)
Rennen: (Süd-)Bayern


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2014)

In der Region bin ich streckentechnisch nicht so bewandert


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2014)

Das Giant erinnert mich zwar bissel an nen Gelenkbus aber die Farbe ist schön! 
Und mittlerweile freut man sich eh über jedes neue Bike hier.


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Das Rad ist schon uralt und für meine Verhältnisse ewig in meinem Besitz. Habe jetzt einfach mal zwei Giantaufkleber drauf gemacht damit ich weiß wie ich es nennen darf. Rahmen ist vermutlich etwas aus Tange und aus der gleichen Fabrik wie Etto.


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2014)

Na dann darf ich es ja auch Giant nennen - oder? 

Hat das 1,20 m Oberrohrlänge oder täuscht das?


----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Ja darfst du.
OR dürfte knapp kürzer sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

Habe mir heute für die Zugfahrt mal am Kiosk die Bike gekauft - ca. 2 € teurer als die erste Bike, die ich gekauft habe. Und der Inhalt ist im Prinzip immer noch der gleiche. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass Corratech noch Fahrräder baut.


----------



## Metrum (9. April 2014)

Und die Laufräder sind größer geworden oder sind da auch noch 26er drin?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

Na gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Morgen zusammen! Heute morgen beschlossen, mit dem Epic zu fahren, da ich heute mittag ne runde GA1/2 fahren soll und Lust auf den Schaukelstuhl hatte... 
ALTER GEHT DIE KISTE AB! Ich war ne Minute schneller als gestern mit dem Zaboo und 25mm Crossreifen bei der Arbeit... 
Ich glaub jetzt zwar nicht, dass es am Rad per se lag, sondern eher wie ich drauf sitze... das geht dermaßen vorwärts! 

Ich muss heute Abend nochmal messen, was da anders ist, als am Zaboo. Ich muss eh das Lager rauswerfen, das knarzt nun richtig nett. 
Aber das Reset liegt ja schon im Keller bereit


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

moinsen.  
solange du die leistung nicht misst kann die schnellere fahrtzeit doch an allem moeglichen liegen.


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Moin ihr Zwei und denen die noch munter werden! 

Marcel macht wieder den Motivationstrainer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Ich weis ja! Dass das Epic auf einer flachen Strasse nicht "schneller" sein kann, als das Zaboo mit 35mm Cross Reifen ist logisch. 
Ich sitze da aber besser, pushe mehr,... irgend wie geht mit der Sitzposition langsam fahren ueberhaupt nicht. DAS meinte ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha das ist eine Sinnestäuschung 
Das ist das gleiche Gefühl wie wenn man eine gute Freundin lange nicht gesehen hat, da vergeht die Zeit auch wie im Flug obwohl eine Stunde auch nur eine Stunde ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Jetzt wird er aber romantisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich weis ja! Dass das Epic auf einer flachen Strasse nicht "schneller" sein kann, als das Zaboo mit 35mm Cross Reifen ist logisch.
> Ich sitze da aber besser, pushe mehr,... irgend wie geht mit der Sitzposition langsam fahren ueberhaupt nicht. DAS meinte ich.



Hatte das beim Umstieg vom Kaffenback aufs Votrieb. Da passte mir die Geo einfach eine ganze Ecke besser. Gefühlt mehr Druck und mehr Geschwindigkeit: -> mehr Spaß!


----------



## maddda (10. April 2014)

Moin!

Hab gestern mal den Fasttrack probiert. Geht ja wie hölle das gerät Bin zwar nur gut 2h gefahren, aber runter holt man mit dem Teil definitiv mehr raus, als mitm Renegade. Mein Renegade hinten werd ich gleich erstmal rutnerschmeißen und nen neuen draufmachen. Der hat mittlerweile das zeitliche gesegnet Fühlte sich schon echt komisch an am HR^^


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

Dö döm!

http://www.absoluteblack.cc/cassette-adapter-28-40.html

Schön und gut die Gewichtsersparnis, aber da ist man dann nicht mehr weit von XX1/X01 Kassetten weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Sag ich doch! Der kann was! 

Das Absolut ist sehr interessant!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2014)

moin,

ihr Rennfahrer


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Ich bin echt versucht mir eins zu bestellen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2014)

wo denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin echt versucht mir eins zu bestellen





Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wo denn?



Bei AbsoluteBlack auf der Seite. 
Den Liefertremin kann ich nicht so ganz glauben. Die sind ständig im Verzug und alles andere wurden gefühlt 10x verschoben. Ich hoffe mit dem neuen Produktionsstandort wird es besser.

3x Alu finde ich schon heftig, wobei der Aufpreis zu seinem eigenen 40T dann gar nicht mehr so groß ist. 
Vielleicht später mal am XC-Renn-LRS.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2014)

danke, manchmal irgendwie Tomaten auf den Augen...und ja Sascha bestell mal und teste


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> danke, manchmal irgendwie Tomaten auf den Augen...und ja Sascha bestell mal und teste



Ich wollte das nicht so laut sagen - sonst glaubt Veikko wieder ich hätte Sascha einen Flo ins Ohr gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Nur gut das mein linker Daumen noch funktioniert ... ich will nicht umrüsten, neeeiiinnn ich willlll nicht 

Ne schöne leichte Automatikschaltung wär doch mal was, natürlich mit einstellbarer, kraftabhängiger Schaltschwelle....auf Basis von expandierenden Kettenblättern.
Kettenblätter geht nicht, aber vielleicht mit Zahnriemenscheiben


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Alt! Sowas gab es schon.. gaaanz grauselig! Finde den Test nicht mehr. Der Tester wollte an einer Ampel "antreten" und die "Schaltung" hat halt automatisch auf kleinster Gang geschaltet... war mit nem Riemen. Vorne und hinten "Segmentkettenblaetter, die ueber eine Feder "auf und zu" gingen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Wusste ich nicht...aber aller Anfang ist schwer....die Schaltung müsste über die Kraft und nicht Geschwindigkeit geregelt werden und möglichst ruckelfrei

Aber wenn Du den Link findest...wär mal interessant


----------



## maddda (10. April 2014)

Da würde dann aber eigenständiges anpassen der Trittfrequenz wohl net mehr möglich sein oder?!


----------



## maddda (10. April 2014)

BTW

Anscheinden werden einig beim WC am Samstach mit Long Travel Enduros starten: https://www.facebook.com/hopetech/p...1958553845985/695434270498408/?type=1&theater


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Da geht es dann nur noch monoton durch`s Gelände...mit der richtigen Mucke auf den Ohren .....und man braucht nur noch Kraft wie ein Ochse.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Ich ziehe mir gerade DAS rein ....könnte ich mir mit meinen Jungs teilen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

Hab fertig:


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Man sieht den Kalender aber nicht richtig!!!! 

Was hast du fertig? Entlackt oder zusammengesteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2014)

Der Kalender geht nach oben noch ein Stück weiter, da kann ich dich beruhigen.
Zusammengesteckt habe ich das. Spezialwerkzeug für die Kurbelschraube war ein Stabilo-Fineliner (der passt tatsächlich perfekt 8er müsste das sein)


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Habe auch was zusammengesteckt, da ich die Reifen noch über hatte bau ich noch ein Bike drumrum.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

Schoener Sche***! JEtzt wollte ich ds sterbende Sram PF30 Lager durch mein Reset ersetzen und was ist... der Steuersatz (und Innenlager) Einpresser ist noch beim Kollegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Schraubstock Sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

hab ich net... das krasse war: die schalen konnte ich von hand rein druecken. Sitzen satt, aber ging von hand.


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *Schraubstock - Sascha *



Das ist da jetzt Saschas neuer Name! Der Mann der die Lager mit den Händen einpresst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2014)

naja... die schalen gingen, aber die lager net :/


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... die schalen gingen, aber die lager net :/



Dann bitte doch deine Frau um Hilfe, dass sie die mal fix reindrückt!


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Ist das nicht so ein Ding was du kaputt gemacht hast, Jens?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...on-carbon-2009-future-shock-e100-syntace-mcfk


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Hammer Sascha  und leg ein Brettchen dazwischen 






 Schöne Kiste isses geworden


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Meine Kiste ist schöner!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp ....ich habe gleich ne Anfrage gestellt, ob der Rahmen Rissfrei ist und nicht knarzt.



Metrum schrieb:


> Meine Kiste ist schöner!


Das glaube ich nicht


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2014)

Ist deine Kiste ein Netzbild oder von Dir?
Bei dem Rahmen war ich mir wegen der Größe nicht sicher ob er dir passt aber einen Versuch war es mir wert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2014)

Aus dem Netz, aber ich habe zwei schöne Truhen in Gebrauch...nur kein Foto . Ich hoffe das ich Dich genug angestachelt habe um mal ein Foto Deines Schaffens zu sehen. 

"L" ist perfekt.


----------



## maddda (11. April 2014)

Java veikko halt uns mal aufm laufenden mit dem Projekt  was kommt denn zwischen die Räder ?


Ach verdammt iwe bin ich eben aufgewacht und kann jez nimmer pennen -.-


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

moinsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. April 2014)

Moin Männer!

Philipp, so geht mir das seit Tagen dass ich viel zu zeitig munter werde und dann aber auch putzmunter bin. 
Was zwischen die Räder kommt ist mir noch nicht richtig klar. Entweder ein Stumpi HT aus 11 oder ein Drössiger aus 14.
Der Drössiger weil ohne Label, schwarz und saubillig. Der Stumpi, weil vorhanden bräuchte jedoch neues Pulver und da könnte ich mal ne Ausnahme vom schwarz machen. Eigentlich wollte ich dass nur zum verkaufen und aus Spaß am basteln machen. 
Aber ich werde jetzt wohl meine harten 28er verkaufen und dann das 29er als Ersatz nehmen, weil es für meine Schulter komfortabler ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bei mir ist es andersrum, ich komme abends nicht in den Schlaf und früh nicht raus


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Ich mach das immer nach Bedarf. Wenn irgendwas ansteht, ein Rennen beispielsweise, komme ich auch um 5 Uhr morgens gut as dem Bett.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2014)

Weil ich gerade das WC oben im Werbestreifen sehe .
An Wettkampftagen wenn es früh losgeht habe ich immer meine Not, das ich vor dem Start noch mal ordentlich auf den Topf komme...erst muss der Kaffee zum wirken kommen.
Wenn ich dann 4-5 Stunden auf dem Rad sitze und nur so ein dünnes Zeug trinke ist es besser wenn es vor dem Start nochmal klappt mit dem Toilettengang. Einmal war es knapp im Ziel....da habe ich meiner Frau das Rad hingeworfen und bin zum nächsten Dixi gerannt.
Bei CC Rennen ist das nicht soooo dramatisch, da waren wir nur 90min unterwegs


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Wenn ich den Kaffee morgens nur rieche reicht das schon. Da habe ich meinen Körper gut drauf trainiert


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. April 2014)

Dezente Sattelsprengung is mir auch noch nich passiert.
Bislang hats zeitlich immer gut hingehaut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2014)

Wie haste das denn trainiert?.... am Kaffee gerochen und Rizinus geschluckt


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Nach dem Kaffeetrinken aufn Lokus. Wenn man das oft genug macht gibts dann Routine 



ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Dezente Sattelsprengung is mir auch noch nich passiert.
> Bislang hats zeitlich immer gut hingehaut.


Sattelsprengung? Dafür gibts doch diese Ergosättel mit dem Loch in der Mitte


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. April 2014)

Ahhhh, jetzt versteh ich auch den Begriff 'Flow'!
Notfalls nen AX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. April 2014)

Moooin!



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Philipp, so geht mir das seit Tagen dass ich viel zu zeitig munter werde und dann aber auch putzmunter bin.



Joo echt kacke sowas...naja nachdem so lange wach lag, konnte ich zum glück wieder pennen und hab nochn bissl drangehängt


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2014)

was zum schmunzeln....die Berliner wieder 
http://www.welt.de/satire/article13691493/Einziger-Berliner-Radfahrer-mit-Licht-gefasst.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2014)

Sooo, das reset ist drin. Sieht brauchbar aus. Läuft etwas "zäh", aber das liegt an der fettpackung.
Gerade noch geile orange O'Neal Handschuhe bestellt 

Heute Ruhetag, morgen Vorbelastung und Sonntag geht es rund 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Nun habe ich ein passendes Kettenblatt zur Kurbel, einen Sattelstützenflaschenhalter und einen recht leichten, günstigen, breiten Alulenker.
Jetzt aber erstmal eine Runde mit den neuen Speedskates um den See


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2014)

Zeigen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Erst um den See bevor es dunkel wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Kettenblatt 55g
Contec 720mm Flatbar für 18€ mit "leichten" 259g
Latex und Sattelstützenflaschenhalterbefestigungsadapter 
Den Kuchen mit Sahne gabs von Mutti - den habe ich nicht gewogen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2014)

Der lenker ist interessant. Der hat etwas rize,oder?
Woher hast du den?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2014)

Minimal Rize und 9° Biegung. Der sieht bequemer aus als der ebay FSA-Kopie Flat. 
Wobei 660mm gar nicht so viel schmaler ist als 720mm, wenn die Lenker mal übereinander legt. Ich bin ohnehin nicht so breitschultrig und der Lenker ersetzt den FSA-Kopie Riser am Bergamont. Später soll er mal ans Enduro.
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Contec-Flattop-MTB-Flat-bar-Lenker-720mm-
Bei 18€ kann man echt nicht meckern, der ist sogar günstiger und leichter als das Pendant von Ritchey!


----------



## maddda (11. April 2014)

9grad backsweep is vor allen wichtig macht das Rad schön agil


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2014)

http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Lenke...u-Brut-Flat-Bar-720-9-GRAD-schwarz--5926.html


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2014)

Moin Mädels!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Veikko und dem Rest ,
1°C mehr als Gestern...und kein Regen


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2014)

Aber bei dem Wetter kann man nicht sagen was da heute noch kommt! 
Nachmittag sind wir auf dem Schiff und danach dann beim bowlen, da kann es dann meinetwegen regnen.
Kam aber auch in der Nacht schon einiges runter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Fest und nicht zu viel betrunkene Gäste. 
Pass beim Bowlen auf, nicht das zur Schulter noch Rücken dazu kommt.
Ich bin noch bis eins auf Arbeit.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2014)

Strahlende Sonne und >10° gleich geht es reset testen und Vorbelastung fahren 

Die xtr 1x11 Diskussion ist so geil
Wann kapieren die Leute, das man 1*x fahren KANN und nicht MUSS! Wem es nicht reicht, passt oder gefällt kann auch weiterhin vorne 2 ode 3 Blätter fahren 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Wenn es eine 1x10 Kassette mit 11/40 fertig ab Werk von Shimano geben würde, würde ich sie wohl direkt kaufen.
So brauchts aber Schaltwerk, Kette, Schalthebel. Die Kurbel ist imho hässlich.

Im Moment wollen doch alle auf teufel komm raus 1x1X fahren. Ob sie das treten können oder nicht ist doch egal. Dann gibts noch die Hater, die strikt dagegen sind und damit nicht fahren wollen, obwohl es doch selbst von den beiden Großen genug (leichte) Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß beim Fest und nicht zu viel betrunkene Gäste.
> Pass beim Bowlen auf, nicht das zur Schulter noch Rücken dazu kommt.
> Ich bin noch bis eins auf Arbeit.



Mir macht da jetzt meine eigentlich gesunde Schulter mehr Sorgen, weil ich mir da gestern was beim Polieren der Kiste gezerrt habe.
Hätte mich wohl erst aufwärmen müssen. 

Sascha, Diskussionen sind doch hier das Salz in der Suppe, egal wieviel Sinn und Logik drin stecken!


----------



## maddda (12. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn es eine 1x10 Kassette mit 11/40 fertig ab Werk von Shimano geben würde, würde ich sie wohl direkt kaufen.
> So brauchts aber Schaltwerk, Kette, Schalthebel. Die Kurbel ist imho hässlich.
> 
> Im Moment wollen doch alle auf teufel komm raus 1x1X fahren. Ob sie das treten können oder nicht ist doch egal. Dann gibts noch die Hater, die strikt dagegen sind und damit nicht fahren wollen, obwohl es doch selbst von den beiden Großen genug (leichte) Alternativen gibt.


Mmn wird die XTR Gruppe immer hässlicher Die 970er fand ich bis jetzt am schönsten...also rein optisch. Das Schaltwerk in der Version mit Carbonkäfig war einfach geil


Naja ich werd jez gleich mit Vaddi ne runde drehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2014)

Ach, es ist doch bei jeder neuen XTR das gleiche Geseier. Alle finden sie hässlich, vor allem die Leute hier im Forum (also hauptsächlich DDD [ach ja, heute heißt das ja Gravity]-Fritzen), und in 'nem halben Jahr finden sie wieder alle toll.
Welche XTR mir am besten gefallen hat, kann ich gar nicht sagen - 950, 960 und 970 haben mir ziemlich gut gefallen, obwohl mit der 960er vieles "falsch" gemacht wurde (zu spezielle Kettenblätter [obwohl das bei der Zahl der Lochkreise heutzutage kein Problem mehr wäre] und die inverse Schaltlogik).
Ich setze mich jetzt für 90 - 100 km auf den Crosser


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Strahlende Sonne und >10° gleich geht es reset testen und Vorbelastung fahren
> 
> Die xtr 1x11 Diskussion ist so geil
> Wann kapieren die Leute, das man 1*x fahren KANN und nicht MUSS! Wem es nicht reicht, passt oder gefällt kann auch weiterhin vorne 2 ode 3 Blätter fahren
> ...


wenn du jetzt nicht als engstirnig und dumm abgestempelt wirst, muss ich mich im xtr thread wohl mal beschweren.

genau meine worte!


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2014)

Naja Kai, wir sind bei Sascha mittlerweile nur arg tolerant! 
Aber dumm ist er keineswegs!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Wenn es eine 1x10 Kassette mit 11/40 fertig ab Werk von Shimano geben würde, würde ich sie wohl direkt kaufen.*
> So brauchts aber Schaltwerk, Kette, Schalthebel. Die Kurbel ist imho hässlich.
> 
> Im Moment wollen doch alle auf teufel komm raus 1x1X fahren. Ob sie das treten können oder nicht ist doch egal. Dann gibts noch die Hater, die strikt dagegen sind und damit nicht fahren wollen, obwohl es doch selbst von den beiden Großen genug (leichte) Alternativen gibt.


Ich auch...wenn nicht so teuer  und an`s Enduro 
Mein Favorit 






Bei 1x11 stört mich der Preis der Kassette beim Austausch durch Verschleiß 



Metrum schrieb:


> Mir macht da jetzt meine eigentlich gesunde Schulter mehr Sorgen, weil ich mir da gestern was beim Polieren der Kiste gezerrt habe.
> Hätte mich wohl erst aufwärmen müssen.
> 
> Sascha, Diskussionen sind doch hier das Salz in der Suppe, egal wieviel Sinn und Logik drin stecken!



Welche Schulterseite ist es denn von Dir aus gesehen?

Meine Kneipentour geschädigte rechte Schulter ist jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren Klettern und Badminton wieder wie neu.....ohne Medizinerhilfe.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Das Radon sieht sogar richtig gut aus!

Wenn ich nur einen LRS hätte, würde ich auch XX1 fahren. Schade, dass Shimano jetzt 11-Fach hat. Die 11/40 Kasstte hätte mir gefallen.


----------



## xeitto (12. April 2014)

Hört mal auf dauern endoros zu posten! Ich halte nämlich auch schon die ganze Zeit Ausschau nach einem und kann mich im Moment noch zurückhalten, eins zu kaufen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Codeine! Codeine! Codeine! 

Ich versuche dann mal den DH Weltcup auf dem großen Fernseher zu streamen. Mit Steckdosen-LAN sollte das irgendwie gehen oder?


----------



## xeitto (12. April 2014)

Hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt. Ich steh als streckenposten beim Stuttgarter Frauenlauf rum. Nix mit biken, nix mit livestream aber voller Einsatz für den verein ...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## F4B1 (12. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei 1x11 stört mich der Preis der Kassette beim Austausch durch Verschleiß


Da würde ich auch noch warten, bis die XT Gruppe 11-fach kriegt. Die aktuellen Ultegra Kassetten sind mit knapp 50€ ja durchaus finanzierbar (wenn ich auch da genau auf den Zustand der Kette achten würde).
Passiert bei Shimano ja zum Glück meistens zeitnah.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt. Ich steh als streckenposten beim Stuttgarter Frauenlauf rum. Nix mit biken, nix mit livestream aber voller Einsatz für den verein ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Einfach nicht ins Forum schauen und heute Abend die Wiederholung


----------



## xeitto (12. April 2014)

Da sitz ich im Flieger nach Portugal - 1 Woche surfen  endlich wieder


----------



## maddda (12. April 2014)

Bin von meiner Runde auch wieder ga Bilder gibbet später, jez is erstmal der WC dran. Bin mal gespannt, ob Rachel Atherton auch mitfährt, wusste gar net, dass sie gestern noch im Kh war. Und ich doof hab sie auf Platz1 getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Da sitz ich im Flieger nach Portugal - 1 Woche surfen  endlich wieder



Klingt gut!  Dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## maddda (12. April 2014)

1-2 Bilder von heute morgen:


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2014)

Meine Runde war heute sehr bescheiden. Die Route enthielt entweder asphaltierte Radwege/Landstraßen oder unwegsame Waldwege. Also beides nix für den Crosser  Und jetzt ist der Steuersatz locker. Immerhin gutes Wetter und km gemacht. Und nachher geht's noch auf drölf Bier auf WG-Party


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Bin heute nur 2h+ eine Standardrunde gefahren und dazu noch ein paar Sprints am Berg. Dann mal gutes Gelingen 

Hope 40T-Rex funktioniert gut, hätte es zwar nicht gebraucht lässt sich aber gut schalten. Man merkt keinen Unterschied zu den original Ritzeln. Beim rückwärts Treten fällt die Ketten aber aufs nächst kleinere Ritzel. 
Außerdem passt das 16T (aus einer 9-Fach Kassette) als Ersatz für 15T und 17T nicht wirklich. Das Hochschalten vom 13er ist eine ganzs chön Würgerei, da die Schaltgassen bei 9- und 10-Fach unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2014)

man sollte das ritzel auch drehen, dammit die schaltgassen passen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Wenn du mir verrätst wie das ohne spanhebende Bearbeitung funktioniert, gerne


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2014)

nee, feilen musst du schon.

gerade wird das selbe problem im xx1 alternativen thread bequatscht.
normalerweise nimmt man aber auch ein ritzel einer 10fach kassette.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Habs mir schon gedacht, nur Philipp hatte es auch mal geschafft Ritzel verkehrt auf den Freilaufkörper zu stecken.
Muss ich ggf. wohl auch feilen oder ein 10-Fach 16T besorgen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2014)

das 10fach muss auch befeilt werden.

das 9fach dürfte eventuell minimal dicker sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Dann schaue ich mir das wohl mal im DIY-Thread an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> nee, feilen musst du schon.
> 
> gerade wird das selbe problem im xx1 alternativen thread bequatscht.
> normalerweise nimmt man aber auch ein ritzel einer 10fach kassette.



Danke!
Eine Minute mit dem Dremel gefeilt, montiert und passt 
Trockentest erfolgreich, heute Nachmittag gehts dann ins Gelände.


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2014)

Moin Männer!

Mit dem Dremel feilt man nicht!!! 
Sonne und Sturm heute! Sonne und windstill wäre mir lieber!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Man dremelt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
super Wetter bei uns.....raus geht`s


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Man dremelt?



GENAU! 
Feilen ist noch richtiges arbeiten!

Ja raus mach ich auch noch Jens aber ohne so nen Wind wäre es mir lieber.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Ich gehe erst nach Grillen und dem ersten Weltcup-Rennen aufs Rad.
Dann melde ich mich noch für den XCO-Deutschland-Cup. Da bin ich auch letztes Jahr schon ein Rennen gefahren.


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Soo hab gerade mal das Spezi Tubeless Felgenband ausprobiert...soweit so gut. Scheint auf jedenfall etwas besser, als das Notubes zu sein und es ist Blau


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Besser als NoTubes? Ich finde das ziemlich gut. Hast du wenigstens Felgeninnenbeleuchtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. April 2014)

Wenn du jetzt noch rote Tubeless-Schläuche findest passt es wieder super ins Farbkonzept, Philipp!!!!


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Das Spezi gibbet in 22mm, das notubes nur in 21mm. Sprich bei 20,9er Felgen geht das Spezi bis in die letzte ecke. Hatte das bei dem Notubes schomma, dass es etwas verrutscht is.

UND Das Spezi kostet nur 25 € bei ner 55m Rolle. An das baugleiche Tesa, dasss notubes verwendet kommt man in 21mm so schlecht ran


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch rote Tubeless-Schläuche findest passt es wieder super ins Farbkonzept, Philipp!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Jetzt gehts los. Rob Warners Stimme habe ich echt vermisst 
Will jemand mit mir in Bad Salzdetfurth DC fahren?


----------



## xmaxle (13. April 2014)

Nein mit dir nicht  Ich wollte dich übrigens mit der Kurbel nur foppen. An welchem Rahmen hast du die drangedübelt ? Ist der auch entlackt ? Irgendwie ein Frevel, Pietermaritzburg und Paris-Roubaix am selben Tag zu starten, ich kann doch net beides streamen.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch einen Smilie drangehängt. Das konnte man ja gar nicht ernst nehmen.
Ist am Bergamont Platoon. Da waren mal ~300g Lack drauf.

Jolanda geht ganz schön ab. Die Strecke in PMB gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (13. April 2014)

Frau Morath ist ausm Ranking ? Was ist da passiert ?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Echt? Die war doch auf Platz 8!


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Fumic sieht ja echt relaxt aus
Und Schulte Lünzum direkt auf 12:O


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Jetzt leider weiter hinten...


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Mmh joa, aber trotzdem für den WC einstand schon heftig:O

Warum is eigentlich Fontana jez plötzlich so weit hinten, hat jemand mitbekommen, was passiert is?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Sehr frontplatzierten fokussiert die Kamera/Schnitt.


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Jup...Ma guggn was Schurter jez noch macht...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Immer noch voll schnell


----------



## maddda (13. April 2014)

Einmal so schnell sein, wie schurter mit Platten wär schon geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2014)

So 22.AK, 87. Gesamt von über 500 startern. 13minuten hinter Sieger Kaufmann.
Lief ganz gut und ich hab es endlich gerafft, das und wie man Gruppen fährt!
Aber mit fehlen noch eb's, sprich das Programm für die nächsten 2 Wochen steht!
Nächste stop: Gardasee in 3 Wochen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2014)

Saubere Sache!  Wie du hast das jetzt erst gelernt? Bist du etwa auch so ein Depp, der 20 Meter aus der Gruppe rausprintet und dann im Wind alleine verreckt?  

Nach einigem hin und her kann ich mich wohl doch noch für Bad Salzdetfurth anmelden


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das war aber ein komisches Gefühl heute morgen.....Regen auf der Haut beim Weg zur Arbeit....der Erste dieses Jahr 

Sascha, starke Leistung ...  jetzt nur nicht verletzten und erkälten.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Metrum (14. April 2014)

Auch Guten Morgen!

Hier ist es auch arg durchwachsen und ich brauch keinen Regen auf der Haut!


----------



## InoX (14. April 2014)

Moin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2014)

Hier ist es noch trocken...aber heute ist eh Ruhetag 

Ja, ich bin so ein Pfosten, der jede Gruppe sprengen muss und dann im Wind stirbt. So gerne ich taktische Spiele (PC und Brett) spiele, auf dem Rad setzt es einfach aus! Ich wuerde mal behaupten mit Wattmesser und Hirn einschalten habe ich dieses Jahr 2 maechtige Hebel


----------



## InoX (14. April 2014)

Alter Vadder, die _Jenny Rissveds _ist ja gar nicht mal soooo hässlich...


----------



## BENDERR (14. April 2014)

Und das fällt dir JETZT erst auf?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2014)

Ich habe relativ blind getippt.....17 Punkte  wär mehr drin gewesen ohne den Nino-Platten; auf welchem Platz war Milatz?; Fumic hatte ich auf 4

Bei den Mädels lag ich daneben....Spitz auf 6 und nicht 5; Neff auf 1 statt 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. April 2014)

Ja die ist voll an mir vorbeigefahren. Sie ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen als ich sie auf dem Treppchen gesehen habe.

@Jens: Ich konnte zwei Punkte mehr ergattern.


----------



## maddda (14. April 2014)

Moin!

Ach leute so langsam bin ich echt sauer auf die Uni. Heute schon wieder ein Seminar nicht bekommen, weil zu viele drin waren Und das andere Semniar in dem ich wenigstens bleiben durfte war so voll, dass ich die ganze Zeit auf dem Boden sitzen musste. Entweder solln die weniger Studienplätze zu verfügung stellen, oder mehr Profs einstellen, aber das geht gar nicht mehr


BTW DHI TIppspiel 27 pts und XC 17, wenn schurter gewonnen hätte, hätte ich richtig abgeräumt


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Und das fällt dir JETZT erst auf?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt?! 
Pauline Ferrand Prevot ist übrigens auch ne hübsche!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2014)

ich habe 34 punkte beim xc tippspiel.

zuerst hatte ich neff auf 1, aber dann dachte ich, dass die noch nicht so weit ist.
mit gun rita lag ich richtig.

cink und absalon 1 platz daneben.

teamwertung konnte ja nur merida holen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2014)

verdammt... hab vergessen zu tippen... jetzt ist es eh gelaufen :/


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2014)

habe mir je 1 rolle (19, 25 mm) von dem hier gekauft.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...es-yellow-tape-tubeless-felgenband-white-tape

verarbeitung super.
das zeug ist dünner als das von notubes und lässt sich so wunderbar glatt ins felgenbett ziehen.
habe es am crosser-lrs doppelt gelegt.

fahre morgen noch mal mit schlauch, und dann wird wahrscheinlich auf tubeless umgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. April 2014)

Hab ich auch in 25mm(füs Enduro) von ihm, leider hatte er aber nix schmaleres mehr da...


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

Mooooin! Was los alle noch am pennen?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2014)

moin,

ne beim Kaffee machen


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

Moin.

Habe heute frei weil die Übung nur jede zweite Woche im Doppelblock stattfindet und der Prof. für die restlichen drei Blöcke krank ist.


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

auch gut ich hab jez erstmal bis heut mittach VWL....


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

bäh... habe meinen BWL und Buchführungskram jetzt endlich weg. eins mit ner 2,7 und das andere mit ner 2,3. Da bin ich richtig glücklich.


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

Glaub ich


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

wollte ja nicht umsonst etwas ohne Zahlen studieren und dann kommt sowas.


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Moin ihr Philippse und Rest!


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> wollte ja nicht umsonst etwas ohne Zahlen studieren und dann kommt sowas.



Shit happens



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin ihr Philippse und Rest!



Moooin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

moin unser Metrum.


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Vlt. musst du ja mal Blumen oder Bäume zählen? 

Hänge jetzt hier rum weil ich gestern mein Kind mit Ohrenschmerzen aus der Schule abholen musste. Die Apotheke hat die Medis erst bestellen müssen und nun konnte ich sie holen. Da er aber noch pennt muss ich warten bis ich ihm das Zeugs ins Ohr tropfen kann. Denke mal das macht sich blöd wenn man sich selber ne bestimmte Anzahl von Tropfen ins Ohr geben muss. Zumal ich ihn gestern dann beim HNO sitzen lassen musste da ich selbst einen Termin hatte und er natürlich nicht mehr wusste was der Arzt gesagt hat, was er hat. 

Draußen ist es wie im Herbst. Kalt, grau und arg windig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so sind die Stifte....hören nie richtig hin oder, man weiß es nicht genau, behalten das Gehörte für sich 

Ich bin eigentlich froh, das das Wetter über Ostern nicht so schön wird....da ärgere ich mich so, wenn ich nicht auf`s Rad komme. Obwohl am Montag soll es nicht schlecht werden.


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

Bäume zählen? Och nöhö!

Sachen mit Ohren sind eklig aber das sind Sachen im Kopf ja immer.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2014)

So, erste Vorlesung für heute rum. Noch bis 14 Uhr in der Uni und dann gehts mal wieder auf den Crosser hier in Dortmund.
Überlege ob ich mich mal für die MTB-Gruppe unserer Uni anmelden soll


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Als ich jetzt mit dem Hund wieder kam war das Kind munter. Sah aber nicht wirklich glücklich aus.
Warum kommst du Ostern nicht aufs Rad Jens?! 
Wir sind am Samstag zur Hochzeit meines Schwagers der seine hässliche, dumme Alte ehelicht und dabei auf dem Grundstück, weils ums Eck ist. Da wäre schönes Wetter schon hilfreich!!!!


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Als ich jetzt mit dem Hund wieder kam war das Kind munter. Sah aber nicht wirklich glücklich aus.
> Warum kommst du Ostern nicht aufs Rad Jens?!
> Wir sind am Samstag zur Hochzeit meines Schwagers der seine hässliche, dumme Alte ehelicht und dabei auf dem Grundstück, weils ums Eck ist. Da wäre schönes Wetter schon hilfreich!!!!


Das klingt ja auch nach spaß
Wieder sonne Familienfete, zu der alle kommen müssen, aber keiner Bock hat wa?


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Ja, so siehts aus Philipp! 
Aber wie gesagt, daher dass das WE Grundstück nur 20km weg ist kann man es gut verbinden und sieht noch irgendwo nen Nutzen in der Aktion. Muss ja auch meinen Crosser wegholen, weil ich den jetzt in der Bucht habe und dann ja irgendwann versenden muss. Da bleibt dann ein MTB im Garten. Ist sinnvoller für mich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Als ich jetzt mit dem Hund wieder kam war das Kind munter. Sah aber nicht wirklich glücklich aus.
> Warum kommst du Ostern nicht aufs Rad Jens?!
> Wir sind am Samstag zur Hochzeit meines Schwagers der seine hässliche, dumme, *reiche* Alte ehelicht und dabei auf dem Grundstück, weils ums Eck ist. Da wäre schönes Wetter schon hilfreich!!!!


Ostern ist immer Familientreffen in Chemnitz und Umland, da nehme ich zwar ein Rad mit aber meistens komme ich nicht drauf...
Bei Euch natürlich soll das Wetter schön werden!!!   

Ich konnte übrigens schon eine ganze Woche widerstehen und habe das Enduro noch nicht bestellt...leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es wirklich brauche . Aber wenn meine Gesamtausrichtung weiter hin zu flowigen Touren geht, würde es passen.  ...nur leider fahre ich dann wieder ohne meine Frau durch die Gegend  und ein Wettkampfbike brauche ich auch wieder.
Da sich jetzt so langsam mein Epic verabschiedet brauche ich Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

Habe mich gerade mal im Polieren probiert. Wenn die olle Stütze nicht so viele tiefere Kratzer hätte wäre es noch besser.

vorher:








nachher:


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2014)

Dich will ich nicht vor mir fahren haben, da blendet nicht mehr nur die Sonne .


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2014)

Wenn das mal nicht noch stärker korrodiert. Ist das die Stütze vom Stadtrad?


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

Die liegt eigentlich nur rum. Nevr Dull ist ja etwas ölig, vielleicht konserviert das ja auch etwas.


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. April 2014)

Das bringt auch nicht besonders viel. Autosol oder Ako Metallpolitur mit ner Filzscheibe auf ner Bohrmaschine und das Teil
sieht aus wie ein Spiegel


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

für 5 Minuten Arbeit hat das insgesamt eine ganze Menge gebracht - sieht man ja auf den Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Also ich habe ja auch schon einige Teile poliert und da ist nie was gegammelt. Da findet der "Rost" gar keinen Halt mehr! 
Habe es heute echt mal geschafft im Tran einen Reifen falsch herum aufzuziehen!!!
Habe mal gesündigt und statt Conti RoRo aufs Flash gebastelt, weil ich irgendwie das balloonige der RaceKing an dem Bike über hatte.
Nur die fahren sich halt total geil in 2.2. Wenn die Rockets nix taugen fliegen sie wieder runter. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne vernünftige Kurbel in BB30, die Schaltung tauschen und vorn sollte dann bald ne 8 stehen. Momentan bin ich noch bei 9,5 aber ich wiege halt auch kein 60kg, also muss es auch vernünftig bleiben.


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Nur mal als Vergleich (auch für mich selber!).

Ich glaube das Volumen vom RoRo mit dem Profil vom RK wäre die ideale Lösung. Aber das Problem ist das der kleinere RK ein völlig anderer Reifen vom Fahrgefühl her ist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2014)

schöne DDR-Garagen das Bike paßt natürlich auch


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Ja Maik, das witzige ist ich habe meine Garage damals gekauft und dann hat die Stadt die Dinger verkauft und seitdem zahle ich für MEINE Garage monatlich Miete!!!!


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

hä?


Die Roro sehen schon ziemlich geil aus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2014)

Veikko, da haben wir mit unser bis jetz mehr glück...noch


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Naja, genaugenommen waren die verpachtet und ich hatte die vom Pächter gekauft und dann jährlich nur ne geringe Pacht zu entrichten gehabt. Falls das "hä?" darauf bezogen war.


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Veikko, da haben wir mit unser bis jetz mehr glück...noch



Na ihr vermietet die ja auch an Urlauber - da wäre es doppelt schlimm!


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Hatte auch die Kurbel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ucht-mit-innenlager-fur-68-73mm-gehausebreite  im Auge. Wäre zwar nichts fürs Gewicht aber könnte von der Farbe her gut kommen. Wobei eine Farbe in Elox und Lack oft nicht zusammen passt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich`s auch 	  (Pacht war das Schlüsselwort)

RORO gefällt mir besser...kannste so lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

So war grad schon fleißig und hab meine Hope Race mal neu befüllt und die dichtungen am Ausgleichsbehälter getauscht Wobei alles was mit Hydraulik zu tun hat, hasse ich


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Beim Ölwechsel muss man vorsichtig sein!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2014)

oh, mal wieder was schönes


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2014)

RoRo finde ich nicht so prall. Gefällt mir mit RKs besser. Bin aber auch eingefleischter Contifahrer 

War gerade geschmeidige 3h mit dem Crosser hier in Dortmund draußen. Mir wurde nur 3 Mal die Vorfahrt genommen und einmal abgedrängt in einer 30er Zone.
Der eine Trail den ich mit Philipp runter zum Hengstey-See gefahren bin ist leider platt. Dafür war ich noch in Wetter auf der XCO Strecke und ich habe einen netten Trail in der Bittermark gefunden


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2014)

Veikko, die Hope hat aber kein Öl drinne ...das ist schlecht für den Lack auf den Nägeln 

Die Beschriftung der RoRo passt trotzdem besser zum Bike 

Ich bin froh, wenn ich nicht mit dem Rad durch die Stadt und auf Straßen mit Autoverkehr fahren muss...es wird immer gefähricher


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Ja Marcel, ich fahre ja auch nur Conti und NIE Schwalbe, maximal Larsen TT noch.
Mir ging es einfach mal um die Optik denn das Gewicht ist auch gleich. Und den Satz habe ich hier für 15 Öcken bekommen. 
Da kann man mal testen und zur Not gehts an ein Kinderbike. 
So, nun warte ich aufs Halbfinale mit den schwarz/gelben. Die Honig-Salz Nüsse liegen schon bereit!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2014)

Hier waren schon jede Menge Menschen als ich am Stadion vorbei zurück zur Bude bin. Interessiert mich aber meistens gar nicht.
Am kommenden WE bin ich am Samstag aber in eine VIP-Lounge eingeladen, mit essen und so.

@ Veikko: Ja dann gehts ja, aber ich bin überzeugt von BCC. Hatte mal kurz überlegt den günstigen Tubular RR zu kaufen, dann aber für 5€ mehr den Tufo genommen.


----------



## BiesOAS (15. April 2014)

Also ich frag es mal hier weil hier der Weltcup Thema ist. Auf Red Bull gibts ja zum XCO immer einen Lifestream, kann man den im nachhinein noch mal schauen? Zum DH Worlcup haben sie ein Hihglight-zusammenschnitt drinn, sowas hab ich vom XCO leider nicht gefunden!

Hat jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stor...-uci-xco-world-cup-2014-from-pietermaritzburg

Habe nur DAS gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiesOAS (15. April 2014)

Danke, schein ich bissl Blind gewesen zu sein


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2014)

Gern! Ich habe Kinder und bin sowas gewöhnt!


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2014)

Moinsen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2014)

Morgen! Warum muessen die Bauern bei 1,5Grad die Felder bewaessern...und stellen die Spritzer so hin, das sie voll auf den Weg halten!?!?
Aber was ein Gamer ist, fuer den ist das kein Problem!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
gratis Bikewäsche ....da bist Du doch so durchgefahren das nur das Rad nass geworden ist.

Bei uns sind es schon 4°C gewesen


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2014)

moinsen. war gestern doch ein wenig spaet in der studentenbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2014)

Dann solltest du jetzt aber nicht schon wach sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2014)

naja ich sitze jetzt in der uni. wird vor ostern ohnehin nicht viel gemacht. gleich dann schon WE


----------



## maddda (16. April 2014)

Moooin

Ich hab jez gleich von 12-20 uni und vorher muss ich nochn schein abholn-.- Naja morgen zum glück nur ein Seminar


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2014)

Extra für Dich Marco


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2014)

Heute geht's nach der Arbeit wieder aufs MTB - Vorfreude!


----------



## maddda (16. April 2014)

Viel Spaß!
Bei mir wirds heut abend nur rolle...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Heute geht's nach der Arbeit wieder aufs MTB - Vorfreude!



Viel Spaß!
Ich mache heute Pause und arbeite dann mal auf Sonntag hin.

Gerade kamen die Thermodynamik-Ergebnisse - 3,3 - ist bei so einer schwierigen Klausur (vielleicht die Schwerste im Studiengang?!)
richtig geil. Ich freu mir hier total den Ast, vielleicht doch kurz aufs Rad?


----------



## maddda (16. April 2014)

Sauber! Glückwunsch


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich mich dafür belohne:


----------



## maddda (16. April 2014)

Hab jez auch endlich feierabend. Jez gehts auffe Rolle, ne runde Sons of Anarchy und a bisserl DMAX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2014)

Hihi... Ich war heute noch bissle ga1/2 fahren. Morgen gibt wieder Intervalle! 
Gerade nochmal gesehen: Gardasee wird lustig, über 3800hm auf 90km! Genau richtig!
Und am abend müssen mein dad und ich glaub ich die Party rocken 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (17. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Warum muessen die Bauern bei 1,5Grad die Felder bewaessern...und stellen die Spritzer so hin, das sie voll auf den Weg halten!?!?
> Aber was ein Gamer ist, fuer den ist das kein Problem!




abgesehen davon dass die bereits ausgetriebenen Jungpflanzen auch bei 1,5 °C Wasser brauchen, kann es auch sein, dass die Bewässerung als Frostschutz gedacht ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2014)

Ok, ich nicht mehr Jungpflanze fand es eher weniger gut


----------



## InoX (17. April 2014)

Das glaube ich gern. 
Guten Morgen übrigens.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2014)

Moin...heute gehts ins vinschgau...4 tage trainingslager...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2014)

Schön den Gartenbauer raushängen lassen 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Metrum (17. April 2014)

Moin Männer!

Dann mal viel Spaß und Gutes Wetter Jens! 

Ist dass dort wo allle über Ostern hinfahren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es sieht nach kühlem Ostern aus...da müssen wir uns halt warme Gedanken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. April 2014)

Moooin!

@Philipp wenn ich mal iwas Pflanzen möchte engagiere ich dich. Wenn ich bald mal nen Haus kaufen sollte sollen ja auch die stellen vom Pumptrack, die nicht befahren werden grün werden Alleine schaffe ich das ne bei mir gehen selbst die Kacktussen immer ein


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Nach dem ich ja nicht sicher war, ob ein 36T auf der XX1 an den Harry passt - gibt es zumindest eine vorübergehende Lösung für Marathons:
Kettenlinie 51mm. AbsoluteBlack Spiderless 36T hat 50mm und könnte vielleicht passen. Da hier aber ständig die Liefertermine verschoben werden, wirds vor Mitte des Jahres sicher nichts.


----------



## maddda (17. April 2014)

Willste damit auch Wetter fahren? Also den Marathon ?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Ich fahre Sonntag XC-Rennen. Da wäre der Marathon Killer davor. Bin den auch noch nie gefahren.
Bin übrigens den ausgesetzten Trail in Wetter (XC-Strecke vom Fluss hoch), mit dem Crosser in 34/30 hochgerödelt. Da sollte 34/40 am MTB locker reichen 

Edith sagt, dass der Messschieber sagt, dass zwischen breitem Zahn und Kettenstrebe an der engsten Stelle 3,1mm Platz sind.
Macht nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg 2,1mm bei 50mm Kettenlinie.


----------



## maddda (17. April 2014)

Aso naja fürs XC rennen wird's wohl reichen...bei dem Marathon wärs mir persönlich zu krass bin da auch letztes Jahr am Ende gut eingebrochen^^


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Nee, die XC-Rennen fahre ich sowieso mit dem 34er.
Muss ja nicht bis 50km/h mitkurbeln (können).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Ich hab es getan .... 1x11 ist gebongt, ob das richtig war? 






Wenn nicht, warte ich auf  Shimanos 1/2/3 x 10-40


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Du hast das Radoooooooon  bestellt?
(gesprochen mit verstopfter Nase!)


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Ich muss wohl irgendwas im Essen gehabt haben


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Achso, ich beglückwünsche dich zu dieser Entscheidung


----------



## maddda (17. April 2014)

Geil!!!! Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!!!Bin schon auf Bilder gespannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2014)

sehr geil!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Hab mir mal die verschiedenen Ausstattungen zu dem Rahmen angeschaut, ich hätte mich nicht anders entschieden!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. April 2014)

Jens, Glückwunsch weiß zu gefallen

war gerade auch ne Runde Unterwegs, aber dieser kalte Wind raubt mir gerade jede Motivation


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Die Ausstattung ist i.M. das beste was für mich in frage kommt, denke ich. Mit der neuen Shimanoschaltung hätte ich es aber noch lieber genommen.
Mit ~ 13kg ist es auch noch sehr gut für verspielte Touren geeignet und über den Preis kann man auch nicht meckern.
Bei der Größe war ich im unklaren, hab mich aber für 20" entschieden (182cm/89cm SH)
Pedalen habe ich Die bestellt und Schuhe werden ev. Die.
Leider muss ich noch bis Mai darauf warten und meiner Frau muss ich es auch noch "mild" beibringen, das ich sowas zum verbessern meiner Fahrtechnik unbedingt brauche.

Danke Jungs ......Bilder kommen dann auf alle Fälle, auch wenn das wieder viel hin und herrennen erfordert.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Wieso hin & herrennen? Musst du erst entwickeln und dann einscannen oder wie? 

Mir täte ein 130mm 29er Reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wieso hin & herrennen? Musst du erst entwickeln und dann einscannen oder wie?
> 
> Mir täte ein 130mm 29er Reichen


Bei 29" hätte ich das Stereo von Cube genommen ......wenn ich reich wär  

Ich mache gerne Bilder mit Aktion, und da ich meistens allein unterwegs bin rennt man zwischen Kamerastandort und Bike ständig hin und her. So hat man auch mal andere Blickwinkel als immer Onboard


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Marathon? Sind die doof? Aber stolzer Preis!


----------



## maddda (17. April 2014)

Das Bike hat mal wieder jemand zsmgestellt, der keine ahnung vom Rennenfahrn hatte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2014)

DEN Marathon, wo ich DEN Federweg brauche wuerde echt ich gerne mal fahren!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Nennt sich Endurothon und gibts nicht viel. Bergauf ist ja meistens ohne Wertung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2014)

eben... aber wir reden ja von MArathon... und SOWAS gibt es leider net 
Ok... BC race vllt und Sudeti soll auch lustig sein...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Das Gewicht ist nicht schlecht und fahren soll es sich auch sehr gut.....allerdings Ü58, da ist Comfort wichtig und notwendig bei langen Strecken  ...Ihr Jungspunte 

Mir würde aber ein zweiter Flaschenhalter fehlen 

....ist hier dabei http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/epic/sworks-epic-29-wc
nur die Sitzposition ist etwas sportlicher als beim Cube.


----------



## Metrum (17. April 2014)

Fein gemacht Jens! Jetzt wo sich die elitären Schnösel *hust* hier nicht mehr so oft rumtreiben darf man auch mal wieder ein Radon kaufen ohne gekreuzigt zu werden!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Dann mal viel Spaß und Gutes Wetter Jens!
> 
> Ist dass dort wo allle über Ostern hinfahren?


jep aber cool wenn man dort fahren wo keine sau es kennt. da ich matze gut kenne und schon genug dort war gibts immer mal was was niemand kennt wo wir fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. April 2014)

Mir is die Marke vom Rad sowas von egal... Hauptsache Qualität und Geo passt, alles andere is wumpe


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Mir is die Marke vom Rad sowas von egal... Hauptsache Qualität und Geo passt, alles andere is wumpe


Marke ist egal, die Optik soll aber trotzdem "gut" sein 

Achso, war gerade unterwegs. XX Kurbel mit WTC 36T funzt subber.
Hatte heute gefühlt richtig Druck in den Beinen. Ich hoffe mal das bleibt bis Sonntag


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Marke ist egal, die Optik soll aber trotzdem "gut" sein
> 
> Achso, war gerade unterwegs. XX Kurbel mit WTC 36T funzt subber.
> Hatte heute gefühlt richtig Druck in den Beinen.* Ich hoffe mal das bleibt bis Sonntag*


Willst wohl Speed-Ostereiersuchen und zuerst an den Verstecken sein? ...oder geht`s zum Wettkampf


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Deutschland Cup in Bad Salzdetfurth. Soll will richtig anspruchsvoll sein, dort wurde auch schon Bundesliga und DM gefahren.
Bin schon ein bisschen aufgeregt


----------



## Metrum (17. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Deutschland Cup in Bad Salzdetfurth. Soll will richtig anspruchsvoll sein, dort wurde auch schon Bundesliga und DM gefahren.
> *Bin schon ein bisschen aufgeregt *



Musst nur dein Frühstück umstellen Marcel!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Vorfreude ist gut, wenn es nicht so endet 
http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/lorenzo-fruehstart-2014-motogp-austin-moskito-jorge.htm


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2014)

Der war zu geil. Wie irritiert die anderen auch geguckt haben. 
Ohne was zu machen auch direkt in die Box


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2014)

Ob es so was auch für Mountainbiker gibt 

http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/motorrad-fun/job-3367.htm


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

*Moin Männer und Frohe Ostern!*


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

*Oder doch lieber so?*


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
auf das das Häschen auch mal an der Möhre knabbert 

Ich glaub bei uns ist der Regen durch ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2014)

So, den Ruhetag genutzt: 34er für den Gardasee aufs epic montiert.
Es ist jetzt auch Sommer! Also Traktor reifen vom zaboo runter und "Reste xc reifen" drauf. geax aka und 2.0er billig raceking hinten, der geht wenigstens tubeless!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Regen war gerade. Jetzt eine frische Kette drauf und das 40T auf den Tubular LRS gestöpselt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2014)

Damit hätte ich Spaß am Gardasee
Aber danach kommt bei mir auch wieder das 36er drauf. Aber 40er bräuchte ich eigentlich net. Ich bin sogar mit dem 36er in Münsingen den Leuten davon gefahren

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Haben und nicht brauchen ist besser als brauchen und nicht haben 
Notfalls habe ich ja auch einen LRS in der TechZone


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2014)

Ritzel! Ich dachte Kettenblatt!!! Ritzel hab ich an beiden Race lrs 42er mifre

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Schon mal ein 40er Kettenblatt an einen LRS gesteckt?  

Nee das wäre zu krass.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2014)

Das mit an den lrs hab ich über lesen
Und ja 40er wäre krass! Das tritt nicht mal alban! Der ist beim leadville ein 38er gefahren... Glaub ich

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ernman (18. April 2014)

*RedBull TV - Samsung App*
Hallo, ich habe letzten Sonntag festgestellt, dass ich mit der "RedBull TV App" auf meinem Samsung keine Liveübertragung der XCO Rennen schauen kann. Über das Internet hat es aber ganz normal funktioniert. Hat jemand ähnliches festgestellt? Habt ihr eine Erklärung dafür? Spielen da rechtliche Themen eine Rolle?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Also mit der RedBull App fürs Smartphone ging das super, keine Ahnung wie es am Fernseher aussieht?!


----------



## Deleted 273749 (18. April 2014)

Moin Jungs, hier ein kleines Osterei für euch... 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

Danke Maggus, dir auch schöne Ostern!
Ist immer wieder schön mal ein Bild von Hamburg zu bekommen. Schön habt ihrs da oben, die Berge, das Meer,...!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Welch hoher Gast  Grüß dich Maggus und schöne Ostertage!

Ich hab gerade noch einen netten Trail gefunden, da hat doch tatsächlich jemand eine große Flasche Jägermeister für mich versteckt.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie lustig die Tour danach war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. April 2014)

Bin eben nur ne Runde Rekom gerollt. Gleich geht mir erstmal mit nem Kollegen was essen

BTW heute läuft auf DMAX 24h lang top gear


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2014)

Mal ein bisschen Kontrast zum "Hamburger Wetter" 





Hättest Du die mal nicht ausgetrunken....so hast Du leider die anderen Überraschungen nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (18. April 2014)

Ich bin immer fleißig am mitlesen und freue mich, dass es euch allen soweit gut geht... 

Stimmt Veiggo, die Ladies, Berge und die Meeresbriese sind schon cool hier in good old Hamburg.. 

Respekt Marcel.. Nach ner großen Flasche Jägermeister konnte ich meine Touren nie beenden.

Ich habe jetzt erst einmal 14 Tage Urlaub und habe mir 1000 km vorgenommen... Training für die Vätternrundan


----------



## Deleted 273749 (18. April 2014)

Kleiner Kontrast zum Wäscheständer...


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

Der spinnt doch der Wolfstöter - ne Flasche Jägermeister!!!! 

Da haste dir aber was vorgenommen im Urlaub Großer!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur gemunkelt 

Der Kyle Strait hat eine hübsche Freundin (Anita), die kann sogar Fahrrad fahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Vielleicht habe ich auch nur gemunkelt *


----------



## Deleted 273749 (18. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Der spinnt doch der Wolfstöter - ne Flasche Jägermeister!!!!
> 
> Da haste dir aber was vorgenommen im Urlaub Großer!!!!



Nur weil ich über 100kg wiege bin ich nicht groß... Die 1000km werden zu 80% mit dem Rennrad gefahren, ich möchte die Vätternrundan in ca 10-11 Std schaffen.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

Jetzt musste ich doch mal zu google! Das ist ja ein Rennen in Schweden und klingt sehr interessant! 
Oh, ist ja ausgebucht! Kann ich gar nicht mitfahren. Schade dass nicht mehr als 23.000 Starter erlaubt sind.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (18. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich doch mal zu google! Das ist ja ein Rennen in Schweden und klingt sehr interessant!
> Oh, ist ja ausgebucht! Kann ich gar nicht mitfahren. Schade dass nicht mehr als 23.000 Starter erlaubt sind.



Da freue ich mich richtig drauf, meine Startzeit ist 4:30 und die Stimmung auf der Strecke soll der Hammer sein... Könnte evtl noch etwas organisieren. Incl Fahrt ab HH und Hotel.

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?p=49050&sid=43f3a6165099b338d2f36fc412341a7f


----------



## Crimson_ (18. April 2014)

14 Tage und 1000km kann doch klappen, nicht zu viel Jägermeister dann gehts ab 

23.000 Starter? Irre


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

Dieses Jahr passt es nicht mehr in meine Planung aber falls du nächstes Jahr nochmal willst - oder bis dahin die 300km noch gar nicht zu Ende gefahren hast, dann sehr gern! Ist nur blöd weil ich eben am 28er verkaufen bin aber bis dahin kann ich mir noch was neues aufbauen.


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2014)

Falls einer ne Wippermann Black Edition Kette braucht, bei Kurbelix gibts die eben für nur 28,99. Habe dort zwar noch nie bestellt...
Ach ja - Gute Nacht!


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2014)

P.S.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2014)

Moin


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2014)

Morgen! Lukas ist erkältet und hat ca 2h geschlafen olE!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2014)

Na klasse, da kommt Freude auf!

Ich fahre noch kurz Vorbelastung, danach ins Stadion. Diesmal VIP-Lounge....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2014)

moin,

Wetter paßt frei heute und nun gehts gleich raus


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2014)

grüsse aus dem vinschgau...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Veikko und den restlichen Schlafmützen ,
nach der Arbeit geht`s ins Schwiegerelternwochenende ohne Internet ....also
FROHE OSTERN Euch Allen 

Viel Spaß noch, Jens ....und hetze den Guide nicht so


----------



## maddda (19. April 2014)

Moooin! 




onkel_doc schrieb:


> grüsse aus dem vinschgau...


Au da hätt ich auch nomma Bock drauf Viel Spaß!


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Veikko und den restlichen Schlafmützen ,
> nach der Arbeit geht`s ins Schwiegerelternwochenende ohne Internet ....also
> FROHE OSTERN Euch Allen
> 
> Viel Spaß noch, Jens ....und hetze den Guide nicht so



Na dann schomma Frohe Ostern!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2014)

Boar! Wir haben hier gerade mal 5grad!
Ich werde erst heute mittag meine Einheit fahren... Vllt werde ich noch wacher und es draußen noch wärmer...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2014)

ich glaube die welt geht unter, oder das wochenende wird länger als angenommen.

bei tausenden leuten scheint der kühlschrank leer zu sein, sodass alle schnell noch einkaufen müssen.
alleine 10 minuten auf dem parkplatz eben, waren schon wieder sehr erheiternd.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2014)

Darum war ich schon um 8 einkaufen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2014)

war nur kurz bei der apotheke und ein paket wegbringen.
den weg in die innenstadt zur hauptstelle habe ich vorsichtshalber gleich erspart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. April 2014)

Mmh ich hoffe mal gleich ist der Wald leer.. Aber ich bezweifel es


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2014)

bald gehts los auf ne kleine tour..bischen regen auch hier...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2014)

Boar war das zäh, bis ich mal auf dem rad saß!
Aber trotz Schlafmangel die 4x3 min eb sauber hin bekommen 






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2014)

I IS FERTIG!

132,9 km
4h 57min

mal sehen was ich morgen mache.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2014)

Ich komme gerade aus Dortmund  VIP-Lounge ist schon geil. 3 Gänge Menü, ausreichend gekühlte Getränke, hübsche Mädels die immer grinsen und freundlich sind. Dazu ein gutes Spiel der Dortmunder. Einen Schal und so ein Sitzding gabs kostenlos dazu.
Genau das richtige vor einem harten Renntag 

Der Vorbau aus Taiwan ist auch gekommen, 25€ 97g und 80mm lang. Hat auch nur 12 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2014)

hmm, irgendwie hätte ich morgen lust was verrücktes zu machen.

andere fahren in bad salzdetfurth rennen.
ich fahre nach bad salzdetfurth zum rennen.

glaube aber das ist etwas viel nach heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2014)

DU kommst mindestens zum gucken


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2014)

würde ich ja gerne, aber nächste woche steht schon die langstrecke in sundern an.
muss noch einiges aufholen, bzw. in einen rythmus kommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2014)

Mit deinem Knie gehts also wieder?
Langstrecke in Sundern stelle ich mir hart vor...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2014)

denkst du ich fahre 132 km mit einem schmerzen knie durch die gegend?

morgen noch crosser und montag gehts wieder aufs mtb.


ja, die langstrecke ist schon fies.
besonders die letzten km wenn es zick zack über die felder geht und man immer gegendwind hat.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. April 2014)

Hi Kai, bist ja gut unterwegs, die anderen natürlich auch


----------



## Metrum (19. April 2014)

Marcel, den Schal hatten sie für MICH mitgegeben!!! Hochzeit vorbei und jetzt im Garten. Morgen Früh dann letztmalig auf den Crosser. Dann nehm ich ihn mit und packe ihn ein.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

moin,

na ihr Rennfahrer viel glück und spaß heute


----------



## maddda (20. April 2014)

Moooin!


Sagt mal Jungs hat jemand von euch zufällig noch ne DT Swiss 350 HR Nabe rumliegen, die er loswerden möchte? Wollt mir noch ein nettes Hinterrad baun und bevor ich die neu bestell, dachte ich ich frag mal nach


----------



## Metrum (20. April 2014)

Moin Männer! Viel Spaß und Erfolg den Jungs auf den Bikes und österlische Grüße aus dem Garten. Gleich brüllt hier mein Radenmäher durch die sonntägliche Ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

Gleich brüllt hier mein Radenmäher durch die sonntägliche Ruhe! 

wat.....das darfst du gar nicht bin gespannt wieviele Runden du schaffst


----------



## Metrum (20. April 2014)

Unser WE Grundstück liegt abseits des Ortes. Hier gibts nur Feld, Ilm und Radweg!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

aha........also schön ruhig eigentlich


----------



## maddda (20. April 2014)

Bei mir brüllt gleich die Hope Das ragley wird jez erstmal ausgeführt und heut nammitach gehts dann zur Family


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2014)

Ich komme heute gar nicht aufs Rad... volles FamilyProgram.
Morgen dafuer wieder volles Intervallprogramm, bevor es weiter mit den Familienbesuchen geht...


----------



## Metrum (20. April 2014)

Leute, kann mal bitte einer in der Bucht mein Stevens Prestige auf 700 bringen. Habe hier im Handy nur einen Account drin. DANKE endet 20:07 oder so.


----------



## eme999 (20. April 2014)

Hmm wird im dem Blog um Gott und die Welt gelabert ;-)??


----------



## Metrum (20. April 2014)

Ha, dafür ist er ja da!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern Mädels!

Ich bin wohlbehalten aus Bad Salzdetfurth vom XCO Deutschland-Cup zurück, habe schon das Ostermahl genossen und kann ein wenig durch die Bilder blättern die mein Paps geschossen hat.
Für uns beide ging es um kurz nach 10:00 in Richtung Autobahn um pünktlich und genügend Zeitreservern am Bikepark zu sein. Das Wetter hat sich herrlich entwickelt und wir hatten Sonne bei 20°C. Die schmierige Strecke vom Vortag (Mitteldeutschland-Cup) hat sich komplett abgetrocknet und war gut zu befahren. Ein ständiges auf und ab im Bikepark mit vielen kurzen knackigen Anstiegen und vielen Anliegerkurven bildeten den großteil der Strecke. Dazu gab es wenige aber immer ausgefahrene und ausgewaschene kurze sehr steile Abfahrten. Der Rythmus beim Treten wurde meistens durch enge Kurven direkt nach den Abfahrten unterbrochen.
Es war wiedermal das gesamte Focus Rapiro Team am Start und dazu viele andere starke Fahrer aus Mittel- und Norddeutschland.
Nach dem Start ging es zunächst auf eine verkürzte Einführungsrunde, um das Fahrerfeld zu entzerren. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit haben sich kleine Gruppen aus 2-4 Fahrern gebildet. Zusammen mit Alexander vom Team Norddeutschland habe ich mich durch das Feld gearbeitet. Es war kaum möglich den eigenen Tritt zu finden oder mal kurz an der Trinkflasche zu nippen. Wir konnten ein paar schwächelnde Fahrer überholen und festigten unsere Position im Feld. Mir gelang es nur noch schwer Alexanders Hinterrad zu halten und gegen Ende des Rennens wurden wir in unserer siebten Runde von Gerrit Rosenkranz überrundet, der das Rennen gewann. Alex wurde 12. und ich belegte den 13. Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

sehr schön, das Rad lief also gut


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2014)

Lag nur am Rad und am neuen Vorbau. Komisch was das ausmacht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

genau du sagst es und nun ne


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2014)

Prost! Ich hab hier noch das alkfreie Erdinger


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2014)

Ich hab auch Bock auf xc! Hört sich nach guter Leistung an! 
Jetzt kommt aber erstmal Langdistanz in Riva.
Was hast du am Vorbau geändert?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2014)

sascha, du musst das ganze hier schon richtig verfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2014)

Jaja... Ich habe nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, was vorher dran war? 90er und nun 1cm kürzer?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Bock auf xc! Hört sich nach guter Leistung an!
> Jetzt kommt aber erstmal Langdistanz in Riva.
> Was hast du am Vorbau geändert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Sagen wir mal so, die Anstiege waren wirklich verdammt kurz und ich mag es gerne länger. Außerdem ist es noch früh in der Saison und die Gegner sind stark. Bin zufrieden 

Gewechselt wurde von Mighty 90mm auf Kalloy Uno 80mm (gibts in der Bucht günstig). Das ist meiner - netter Nebeneffekt, 15g gespart.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2014)

ich muss mich noch entschuldigen. bin heute nur 93,5 km gefahren. 

morgen ist ruhetag. da wird das racebike wieder fit gemacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2014)

Hmmm... Will auf dem zaboo mal nen 90er testen... Mal schauen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. April 2014)

oh Kai ob das reicht??? Was wird getauscht am Bike?  Habe am Niner auch gerade ne 90 montiert...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2014)

das sobre wird von 2x9 (11-32) mit gripshift auf 2x10 (11-36) mit triggern umgebaut.
vielleicht mache ich die kettenblätter (22-36) auch gleich neu.
mal sehen was ich noch für gebrauchte ketten hier habe, und wie die kassette aussieht.

dann ist komplett xtr m985. nur die kurbel ist noch die alte xtr m970.

sram wäre auch ne option, aber dann habe ich auf grund der xtr bremse noch ne schelle mehr am lenker. muss ja nicht sein.

und den vorbau ändere ich wieder von 90 mm mit -25° auf -17°.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2014)

ISpec dran und gut ist, würde ich sagen!

Spaß hatte ich offensichtlich 
(Fotos von Team2Beat)


----------



## Metrum (21. April 2014)

Moin Männer!  Hier stand eben noch ein langer Text aber den hat das Handy gefressen!!!! Drecksding!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Veikko! (und Rest )


----------



## maddda (21. April 2014)

Morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2014)

Schoene Bilder! Top Gabel


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2014)

@Crimson_ wie bist du mit dem Kalloy zufrieden? Ich bin am ueberlegen mir mal nen 90er ans Zaboo zu schrauben, da ich noch immer 1cm laenger als auf dmem Epic sitze.

Egal... ist bestellt!


----------



## maddda (21. April 2014)

Hab grad eben ne DT Swiss 350 HR Disc bestellt...für 117€


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2014)

falls noch jemand rocket ron oder racing ralph sucht, bei cnc gibts die gerade für 22€, bzw. 25€ in 29x2,25 als tlr variante.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. April 2014)

na, Schraubertag beendet?


----------



## maddda (21. April 2014)

Soo Hinterrad is geplant. Vorderrad wird auch noch bald kommen.

Möchte mal einen komplett schwarzen LRS bauen. HR Wird jez so aussehen: DT Swiss 350 Disc, Sapim D-Light, Sapim Polyax Alu und WTB Frequency i19 29". Nach meinen berechnungen sollte es bei ca. 895gr. rauskommen. Hab mich bewusst für die WTB entschieden, hab schon nen satz i25 am Ragley und die macht einen sehr guten eindruck Schön steif und gut einzuspeichen


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na, Schraubertag beendet?


naja, nicht wirklich.
zerlegt ist aber alles.

morgen früh werde ich mal schnell die 100 km auf dem crosser vollmachen, und nachmittags wird das mtb wieder vervollständigt.

mi und do dann mtb, fr ruhetag und samstag rennen.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Crimson_ wie bist du mit dem Kalloy zufrieden? Ich bin am ueberlegen mir mal nen 90er ans Zaboo zu schrauben, da ich noch immer 1cm laenger als auf dmem Epic sitze.
> 
> Egal... ist bestellt!



Auch gut 

Er hat direkt das erste Rennen überstanden, wie ein Vorbau eben so ist. Unauffällig


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2014)

Wehe er taugt nix!  meiner sollte auf mich warten, wenn ich vom Gardasee heim komme

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. April 2014)

Bei mir hats genau 14 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2014)

ich meine ich hätte den vorbau schon des öfteren unter anderem label gesehen.


----------



## xeitto (21. April 2014)

Servus die Herren. Bin wieder aus'm Urlaub zurück. 2 Wochen quasi nicht aufm Bike gesessen, eine Woche geschäftlich unterwegs und jetzt die Woche beim Surfen. Am Gardasee bin ich übrigens auch am Start, aber wenn ich mir meinen Kalender so anschaue wird die Form bis dahin auf keinen Fall besser :-( Egal, Saisonhöhepunkt ist im Juli


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2014)

Bin gespannt, auch werben der Länge... Und ihr könnt dann auch wieder ruhig schlafen, wenn der Easton weg ist: P

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2014)

Bei mir ist es auch noch Aufbau

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (21. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> ich meine ich hätte den vorbau schon des öfteren unter anderem label gesehen.



Klar, unter allen möglichen Labels gibts die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. April 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Gestern erstmal 'nen LRS bestellt  Nur leider passt der nicht in die Packstation...
Nach unserem Prag-Osterwochenende war ich gestern das erste Mal in diesem Jahr in kurzem Trikot Rad fahren. Allerdings mit Armlingen... Und ich bin auf eine Wildschweinrotte mit Frischlingen getroffen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
zurück aus Ostern und gleich 55 Pkt. für`s Slide "eingefahren" 

Fotos und Video kommen noch von meiner Ostertour um die Talsperre Kriebstein 

Wildschweinen möchte ich nur aus sicherer Entfernung begegnen....


----------



## maddda (22. April 2014)

Moooin!


So die FOx is  jez heute zu Toxoholics raus...jez bleibt zu hoffen, dasss ich ne Kotzshima CSU bekomme, damit ich endlich dieses mistding loswerden kann und auch noch gut Kohle dafür krich


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2014)

Ich mag meine Fox irgendwie... und ja, wenn die Krone getauscht wird, bekommst du Kashima, weil die ja nicht alles doppelt Auf Lager haben.


----------



## maddda (22. April 2014)

Jawoll


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Ich hab gleich die Pike gewollt


----------



## maddda (22. April 2014)

Is auch besser so
Obwohl Kashima is schon Porno


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

Moin Jungs
Ich erwische mich zZt immer wieder dabei, nach einem Navi zu suchen und wie ich mich kenne, wird der Kaufzwang demnächst umgesetzt...  Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen! Was soll ich kaufen?? 
Garmin 800 oder 810?
Bundle oder nicht?
Mit oder ohne Topo? Oder Open-Street-Map?

Was brauche ich? Das Ding soll meine Touren aufzeichnen, TF und HF anzeigen und mir natürlich den Weg weisen 

Und ganz, ganz wichtig!! Es soll einfach zu bedienen sein!!!!

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen... Bin ich nur verwirrt oder doch zu alt für diesen Kram???

Danke und Gruß
Maggus


----------



## pirat00 (22. April 2014)

Wenn man nicht auf das aktuellste Spielzeug aus ist reicht das Edge800, wenn ohne Karten kaufen und open-Street-Maps nutzen.
Bundle ist sinnvoll wenn du eh HF (und TF) haben willst.
Alternative ist halt wirklich Strava....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt das Gerät genommen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...schland-v6-pro-bundle-microsd-88717/wg_id-311
und einen Brustgurt (Stoff) und TF-Sensor

...mit Open-Street-Map kenn ich mich nicht aus, soll aber auch kein Problem sein. Nur habe ich keinen Nerv mich da durch zu beißen (im Moment).
 Ich lade mir oft Routen von GPSies runter und bearbeite die noch mit der Garminsoftware.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

Bei Strava ist das Problem, dass es anhängig von der Akkuleistung des Handies ist.. Und wenn dieses O-S-M gut ist, brauche ich doch keine teure Topo... Oder


----------



## pirat00 (22. April 2014)

Mit Topo-Karten kann man Routing machen, also zwei Punkte eingeben und es wird eine Strecke errechnet, das kann die O-S-M meines Wissens nach nicht.

Wenn es der 810er werden sollte dann wäre das Paket sinnvoll:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...le-premium-hf-brustgurt-gsc10-82067/wg_id-311


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

Puh, alles nicht so einfach... Danke erst einmal


----------



## F4B1 (22. April 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Mit Topo-Karten kann man Routing machen, also zwei Punkte eingeben und es wird eine Strecke errechnet, das kann die O-S-M meines Wissens nach nicht.


Kommt drauf an, inwieweit sie bearbeitet wurde. Die OpenMTBMap, die ja auf den Daten der OSM basiert, ist routingfähig und dank vieler Infos sogar noch halbwegs brauchbar.


----------



## baloo (22. April 2014)

Bin die letzten zwei Wochen mit dem Edge 800 und der OpenMTBMap zuerst in der Toscana und dann im Südtirol rumgedüst. Alles hat prima funktioniert! Bedingungslos zu empfehlen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

hhninja81-2 schrieb:


> Puh, alles nicht so einfach... Danke erst einmal



noch ein kleiner Nachtrag 

42,90 ....http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...3617;page=1;menu=1400,1430,1432;mid=199;pgc=0
35,90 ....http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...9621;page=1;menu=1400,1430,1432;mid=199;pgc=0

+ 380.00 ....http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...schland-v6-pro-bundle-microsd-88717/wg_id-311

ges. billiger (incl. Karte)

...als Bundle + Karte V6 Pro( 399,00 + 120,00)


aber OSM geht bestimmt besser wenn man sich damit auskennt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2014)

wer zum Geier braucht den Speed/Tritfrequenzsensor? 
Verdammt, wann kommt meine Stages!


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2014)

Mahlzeit Mädels!

Wenn man heute mal paar Tage weg ist muss man wenigstens nicht mehr zig Seiten nachlesen! 
Mir genügt mein 705er garmin. Der zeichnet auch alles auf und Navi habe ich noch nie gebraucht, bin ja keine Frau und fahre nur
nach Himmelsrichtung. 
Aber für dich reicht sicherlich das hier Maggus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Sascha, wenn ich an die vielen Watts denke die da nur so aus Spaß an der Bewegung völlig "umsonst" erzeugt werden. 

Es müsste ein Minieinspeisunggerät zum hochladen des erzeugten Stromes ins öffentliche Netz mit einer leistungsbezogenen Vergütung für zu Hause geben ....schade das da so viel Energie in der Erzeugung von Schweiß verpufft.


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2014)

Jens, wir haben gestern auf dem Heimweg an Naumburgs beliebtesten Restaurant angehalten und da stand der ganze Parkplatz und die Straße davor voller Autos!!! Gibt es bei euch nur McDonalds?


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Mädels!
> 
> Wenn man heute mal paar Tage weg ist muss man wenigstens nicht mehr zig Seiten nachlesen!
> Mir genügt mein 705er garmin. Der zeichnet auch alles auf und Navi habe ich noch nie gebraucht, bin ja keine Frau und fahre nur
> ...



Das Ding habe ich letzte Woche in den Müll geschmissen, hab die 10000 km erreicht...  

Könnte ich ohne Karte auf dem Garmin irgendwo meine gefahrene und gespeicherte Tour ansehen (GPSies/ GPS Tour)?


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2014)

Den hattest du aber gebraucht gekauft und da waren schon 9500 drauf -oder?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2014)

Ich nutze einen Garmin 500 und lade alles auf Strava und garmin.connect hoch ... gibt genug alternativen.
sieht dann so aus: Muensingen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Jens, wir haben gestern auf dem Heimweg an Naumburgs beliebtesten Restaurant angehalten und da stand der ganze Parkplatz und die Straße davor voller Autos!!! Gibt es bei euch nur McDonalds?


Das ist nur für Insider und Reiche  .... das kann ich mir nicht leisten und meine Stifte fahren zum Glück nicht mehr mit mir und nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich nutze einen Garmin 500 und lade alles auf Strava und garmin.connect hoch ... gibt genug alternativen.
> sieht dann so aus: Muensingen



Das würde mir langen, brauche ich dafür dann eine Topo auf dem Gerät oder ist die Topo nur fürs navigieren wichtig..?

Sorry Jungs, ich bin echt keine Leuchte in Sachen GPS...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Wenn Du Dir die Route auf den Oberschenkel tätowieren lässt, brauchst Du keine Karte im Gerät.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2014)

@hhninja81-2 topo brauchst du nur, wenn dich das navi mit einer karte navigieren soll. wenn du selber weist wo es lang geht und nur aufzeichnen willst, reicht der 500er oder der 510er (mit Bluetooth Kopplung ans Handy fuer Livetracking) locker!
auch die 500er reihe kann dich "leiten" dann halt ohne karte nur mit "point2point" naviogation... nutze ich aber nie


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

Wollte ich schon machen, leider sind die Tätowierer hier in Hamburg so teuer. Dafür könnte ich mir direkt das Garmin 1000 mit Topo, HF, TF UND so ein Stages kaufen 

Danke Sascha, so langsam verstehe ich...


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2014)

Möchte eventuell einer sein RR mit einem in Holland handgestricktem Carbon LRS, zum halben NP, veredeln? Dann bitte PN an mich, bevor er in den Markt geht.
Ich denke in der IG guckt keiner mehr rein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Das schöne an einem Gerät mit Kartenfunktion ist, wenn man mal in unbekannten Regionen unterwegs ist und sich eine schöne Tour aus dem Netz  gezogen hat und diese dann mit Unterstützung der Karte abfahren kann.
Es gibt mittlerweile so viel schöne Touren im Netz, die man alleine in der unbekannten Region nie gefunden hätte. Es macht auch mehr Spaß wenn man zügig nach Navi fahren kann, ohne immer an jeder Kreuzung anhalten zu müssen um auf eine Landkarte (Papier) nach dem Weg zu schauen.

Aber sehr wichtig !!!....man braucht gute Augen um auf dem kleinen Ding was zu erkennen. 


Klar kugge ich in die IG.....hab sogar was reingeschrieben


----------



## ccpirat (22. April 2014)

Ich stand auch genau vor dem Problem.
Ich hatte mich dann im Oktober für den Edge 800 entschieden, in der Normalversion ohne alles.
Den Brustgut dann von Amazon und den Speedsensorm zum Geburtstag.
Damit habe ich dann gespielt und getestet.

Karte Lade ich inzwischen hier, da kostenlos und auch für MAC. Aktuell und sehr genau.
Habe mir dann zum Test Touren in bekannter Region gesucht, da es als Neuling doch nicht so einfach ist.
Inzwischen fahre ich damit Touren auf Mallorca und in der Tschechei. Geht echt klasse.
Will nicht anderes mehr, aber prinzipiell nutze ich ihm zum Training an 4 Rädern.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

dann müssen wir nun mal den Edge 800 in güntig finden  ...brauche sowas auch noch fahre ja nicht immer auf ner Insel rum


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2014)

morgen, mahlzeit, und fasst nabend.

bin wieder da.
gut, dass ich nichts mehr zu trinken hatte, sonst wärens noch mehr als die heutigen 134 km geworden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

man, das läuft ja gut bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2014)

ja, laufen geht gerade noch so. 

nee spaß. wenn ich samstag nach dem rennen noch so fit bin, dann habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

hat noch einer ne Idee wo ich ein: all city nature boy (ne Bike natürlich) bekomme kann auch gebraucht sein? Alternativen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab grad eben ne DT Swiss 350 HR Disc bestellt...für 117€


http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...-laufradsatz-29er-1810g?sPartner=sCampaign130


----------



## Deleted 273749 (22. April 2014)

Moin Maik, hast Du schon bei Ebay/Ebay Kleinanzeigen gesucht? 

Gruß von der Reeperbahn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

ja das letzte ging leider nich an mich...habe auch Urlaub


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hat noch einer ne Idee wo ich ein: all city nature boy (ne Bike natürlich) bekomme kann auch gebraucht sein? Alternativen?


http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/raleigh-dundee-8g-127865/wg_id-42


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

Jens was ist das denn neeeeee paßt nicht,sorry


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2014)

urlaub ist schön!

muss nächste woche auch nur di und mi. aber auch nur, weil mi ein auswärtstermin ansteht und ich di noch was vorbereiten muss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Alles dran was man in der Stadt braucht....ev. anderer Vorbau/Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

hmm das all city ist aber ne SSp-Crosser


----------



## ccpirat (22. April 2014)

War bei mir ein Tagesangebot bei bike-discount.de für 249,- inkl. Versand.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. April 2014)

hmm, der Preis ist gut


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2014)

3h in und um Wetter, Herdecke und Dortmund unterwegs gewesen. Habe doch noch einige nette Trails entdeckt.
Auf der XC-Strecke in Wetter hab ich mein Rad dann aber doch einmal weggschmissen. War einfach zu steil und wurzelig


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hmm das all city ist aber ne SSp-Crosser


Du kannst Sachen wollen  ...Geiles Rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

War es nass? ...ich meine die Wurzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 3h in und um Wetter, Herdecke und Dortmund unterwegs gewesen. Habe doch noch einige nette Trails entdeckt.
> Auf der XC-Strecke in Wetter hab ich mein Rad dann aber doch einmal weggschmissen. War einfach zu steil und wurzelig



Da war ich auch schon! Musste bei einer Hardcore Schlammschlacht meinen a-Lizenz aufstieg klar machen... 3 von 4 runden ohne Sattel und stütze, da mit der Sattel in der ersten runde gebrochen ist... DAS waren schmerzen!

Ich habe mich heute von der Arbeit bis an Fuß von Kandel "warm" gefahren und dann mit Zug hoch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> War es nass? ...ich meine die Wurzeln



Nee, aber irgendwann bauen die kleinen Reifen einfach nicht mehr genug Bremsgripp auf. Ich bin weitergestolpert und das Rad lag dann da


----------



## maddda (22. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...-laufradsatz-29er-1810g?sPartner=sCampaign130


Die Felgen kann ich aber net gebrauchen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Felgen kann ich aber net gebrauchen


Ich kann heute keinen glücklich machen.  ....


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee, aber irgendwann bauen die kleinen Reifen einfach nicht mehr genug Bremsgripp auf. Ich bin weitergestolpert und das Rad lag dann da


Wenn bremsen nicht hilft, einfach kontrolliert mit der HR-Bremse weiter schusseln und immer den "Ausgang" im Blick behalten


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)

Moinsen Männer!
Heute mal wieder ein Tag wo die Spedition zwischen 08:00 und 18:00 kommt. 
Hoffentlich muss ich nicht den ganzen Tag warten, denn die Sonne scheint!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
sonnig und warm ist es hier auch schon.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (23. April 2014)

Moin, hier regnet es bei flauschigen 15°... Das wird heute wieder dreckig!

Ach ja, heute ist Tag des Bieres und Welttag des Buches - zu was greife ich denn wohl ...?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2014)

moin, DUUUUUUU das BIER natürlich nimmst den Renner???


----------



## Deleted 273749 (23. April 2014)

Moin Maik, Iiiiich doch nicht... Nö, bei nässe ist es auf den Straßen in und um Hamburg zu gefährlich. Ich nehme heute mal das Drössi und werde an der Elbe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2014)

Trinkt nicht zu viel Bier 

Hallo,
gestern beim Fussball, habe ich mit ein paar Freunden über Bier diskutiert.
Einer sagte dann plötzlich, Bier enthielte weibliche Hormone. Nachdem wir
ihn – wegen dieser dummen Bemerkung – ein wenig aufs Korn genommen
haben, beschlossen wir die Sache wissenschaftlich zu überprüfen. So hat jeder
von uns, diesmal unter rein wissenschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten,
10 Bier getrunken.

Ende dieser 10 Runden haben wir dann folgendes festgestellt:

1. Wir hatten zugenommen.
2. Wir redeten eine Menge, ohne dabei etwas zu sagen.
3. Wir hatten Probleme beim Autofahren.
4. Es war uns unmöglich auch nur im Entferntesten logisch zu denken.
5. Es gelang uns nicht, zuzugeben, wenn wir im Unrecht waren, auch wenn es
noch so eindeutig schien.
6. Jeder von uns glaubte er wäre der Mittelpunkt des Universums.
7. Wir hatten Kopfschmerzen und keine Lust auf Sex.
8. Unsere Emotionen waren schwer kontrollierbar.
9. Wir hielten uns gegenseitig an den Händen.
10. Und zur Krönung: wir mussten alle 10 Minuten auf die Toilette und zwar alle gleichzeitig.
Weitere Erläuterungen sind wohl überflüssig!!!
Bier enthält weibliche Hormone
ODER:
Frauen sind ständig besoffen!

Neue Der Beweis: Bier enthält weibliche Hormone präsentiert von http://www.witze-blogger.de


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

@ Philipp: wenn du lust hast koennen wir naechste woche mal wieder zusammen bike. so rund um wetter und herdecke.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2014)

oh, geheimtraining.


----------



## Deleted 273749 (23. April 2014)

Darum trinke ich immer einen Lütten zum Bier... da werden diese weiblichen Sachen eliminiert


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)

So, Paket weg, alle zu Hause versorgt - ich geh biken!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2014)

nadenn, viel spaß Ich warte noch ein wenig ab


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, geheimtraining.


klar, ich bin die strecke nur noch nie gefahren


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2014)

bist du/ seid ihr beim marathon am start, oder nur cc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

Nur CC, waere sonst zu viel. bin aber schon 2 jahre nicht mehr dort gefahren.


----------



## maddda (23. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann heute keinen glücklich machen.  ....
> 
> Wenn bremsen nicht hilft, einfach kontrolliert mit der HR-Bremse weiter schusseln und immer den "Ausgang" im Blick behalten





Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Philipp: wenn du lust hast koennen wir naechste woche mal wieder zusammen bike. so rund um wetter und herdecke.



Klingt nach nem Plan. Will mich aber vor dem Marathon nicht gleich wegschießen...Wie siehts mit Dienstag nachmittag aus? 



k_star schrieb:


> bist du/ seid ihr beim marathon am start, oder nur cc?



Also ich fahr den Marathon...Bin schon gespannt...nur net einbrechen und verfahren wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

Dienstag bin ich um ~14:30 wieder an der Bude. Zu der Zeit dürften einige Stunden bei Sonne drin sein


----------



## maddda (23. April 2014)

Top! Hab dienstags auch nur bis 12... Dann hab ich genug zeit nach Hause zu Fahrn das bike einzuladen und was zu essen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

Subber! 
Dann muss ich am Sonntag nur das MTB mitnehmen und vorher mal noch Pedale und frische Bremsbeläge dranmachen.
Gerade noch XTR Pedale und eine Kiste Nutrixxion Gels bestellt. Sollte dann wieder für etwas mehr als diese Saison reichen.


----------



## maddda (23. April 2014)

Brauch auch noch Pedale und cleats... Is bald wieder soweit... Werde aber bei eggis bleiben


Gels gehen hier durch wieblöd, weil mein Vater ja auch fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2014)

Hätte noch zwei Sätze Eggbeater3, beide mit minimal Spiel an den Nadellagern. Aber ohne Cleats.

Benutzt ihr Gels auch außerhalb von Rennen? Da tuts bei mir Birne/Apfel/Banane.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2014)

so dank Regen, kämpfe ich gerade mit meinen SSp Aufbau und ml wider teile bestellen und warten..


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. April 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch noch aufs Rad steigen, aber die Wetteraussichten sehen nun auf einmal doch nicht gerade rosig aus... Regen soll es nämlich geben. Hätte der nicht vormittags herunterkommen können?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2014)

lupus was macht dein Rahmen?


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)

Hier scheint immer noch die Sonne! 
War drei Stunden unterwegs. Was baust du denn wieder auf Maik? Was für Teile suchst du denn noch?
Vlt. liegt hier ja noch was rum?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2014)

ach, wird nur so ne schwarzes günstig SSp gut sind da nur die Laufräder, Suche: schwarze RR Bremskörper, schwarze Crosser-Lenkerhebel


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)

Hm, da kann ich ja wieder kein Geschäft mit dir machen. Habe nur nen Satz 105er Bremskörper da, aber die kosten ja im Shop schon  icht sooo viel.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2014)

in schwarz? was willste für haben?


----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)

Ja, ich glaube die sind schwarz. 45 inkl. Versand?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. April 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> lupus was macht dein Rahmen?



Guck ins Aufbauthema 

Stand: hoffentlich beim Pulvern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (23. April 2014)

Naja, wir hofften hier auf Insiderinformationen welche nicht dem Pöpel zugänglich sind!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (23. April 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

hat von euch zufällig jemand spontan Lust am 10./11. Mai bei einem 24h-Rennen im 4er Team zu starten?
Uns ist ein Fahrer verletzungsbedingt abgesprungen.
Kostet natürlich keine Startgebühr.

http://bikeonfire.de/

Grüße Alex


----------



## InoX (23. April 2014)

Habe heute mal ein kleines Projekt gestartet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2014)

Dremel oder nur polieren?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2014)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> hat von euch zufällig jemand spontan Lust am 10./11. Mai bei einem 24h-Rennen im 4er Team zu starten?
> Uns ist ein Fahrer verletzungsbedingt abgesprungen.
> ...




Lust JA, da ich bei meinem 24h-Hausrennen keinen Platz bekommen habe, aber zeitlich und gesundheitlich NEIN.


----------



## InoX (23. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dremel oder nur polieren?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Guck dir mal nochmal das Bild an. da fehlt schon eine ganze Menge


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Kommt gut! Weiter machen


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Naja, wir hofften hier auf Insiderinformationen welche nicht dem Pöpel zugänglich sind!!!!



 Och naja, ich habe mal nachgefragt. Der Rahmenbauer war über Ostern weg und kommt heute wieder und es kann sein, dass der Rahmen wieder zurück ist, es kann aber noch nicht dauern. Wie immer also: nix Genaues leider.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2014)

Moooin


@Marcel Eggis ohne Klicks helfen mir wenig..brauche wenn dann mit Klicks


Hab gestern abend noch die Bremsscheibe am Fuji getauscht. Meine Hope is leider verzogen. Jez hab ich am VR ne einfache Shimano dran-.- Naja fürs Rennen muss das reichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
mein gestriger Versuch ein Video aus 2 Stunden Filmrohmaterial auf 10 Min. zusammen zu schneiden ist an einem zu geringen Arbeitsspeicher (....der Film kann nicht gespeichert werden da zu wenig....) gescheitert.  
Also werde ich alles in Etappen zerlegen und dann neu zusammenfügen 

Man braucht halt Geduld ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2014)

Alles unter 12gig Ram ist Spielzeug!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Dann bin ich noch in der Krabbelgruppe  , aber immerhin spiele ich schon mit 2GB


----------



## InoX (24. April 2014)

Als ich vor 9 Jahren einen neuen PC mit 2 Gig hatte haben mich alle gefragt was der Quatsch soll.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2014)

9 Jahre? Looool!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (24. April 2014)

Moin Mädels!

Heute draußen alles in Grautönen! 
Aber ich hatte Linus eh verprochen heute seinen Rechner schon mal grob zusammenzustecken. Hoffe da kann man nicht allzuviel falsch machen aber ich glaube das sollte ein Handwerker hinbekommen. Unser Computerexpertenkind ist noch im Osterurlaub und so fange ich schon mal mit den zusätzlichen neun Lüftern, Netzteil, Motherboard, der fünf Kilo schweren Grafikkarte und dem anderen Quatsch an. Wofür brauch ich eigentlich die Wärmeleitpaste? Fürn Prozessor? Naja, wenns schief geht hat er 800 für Einzelteile aus dem Fenster geworfen!  Aber ich denke viel kann man nicht falsch machen - oder? Zumindest ist das Gehäuse so groß dass man zum arbeiten drin sitzen kann!!!!


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/374194-fsa-gravity-gravity-vornau-und-leckrad

*fsa Gravity gravity Vornau und Leckrad *


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!


Da hat wohl der Arbeitsspeicher auch nicht ausgereicht, bei der "umfassenden" Wortmeldung....oder ist da Einer noch nicht munter 



Metrum schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/374194-fsa-gravity-gravity-vornau-und-leckrad
> 
> *fsa Gravity gravity Vornau und Leckrad *


 ....mal kuggen ob ich da auch das Schaltwerk samt Kette und Umwerfer von dem am Bahnhof abgestellten Rad meines Nachbarn finde.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hat wohl der Arbeitsspeicher auch nicht ausgereicht, bei der "umfassenden" Wortmeldung....oder ist da Einer noch nicht munter



Ach was, wurde gestern mit dem Essen etwas später.
Muss auch nur zu einer Klausureinsicht heute und dann ab aufs Rad


----------



## InoX (24. April 2014)

Mal ein neues System: http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/03/07/kickstarter-the-infinity-pedal-revolutionizes-clipping-in/

Ich finde es ganz interessant.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Konstruktiv aber sicher extrem dreckanfällig. Vorallendingen dürfte die verschiebliche Hülse auf dem inneren Lager nicht lange halten.
Mit ordentlicher Dichtung könne es was werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Am Rennrad oder an Tretautos/Dreirädern könnte ich`s mir vorstellen.
....Tretauto/Dreiräder, weil die Kinder immer am Anfang von den Pedalen abrutschen.
Ich hatte eine Zeit lang kleine Gummistiefelchen an den Tretträcker meiner Jungs gebunden und sie dann so draufgesetzt. Ging perfekt, da sie nicht mehr abrutschen konnten. 

Sascha, das ist ein Tipp speziell für Dich


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2014)

die Pedale sind alt  
Bei Luke hab ich keine Bedenken, das er das nicht rafft.

Ach ja... ich geh nachher meine Stages abholen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die Pedale sind alt
> Bei Luke hab ich keine Bedenken, das er das *nicht rafft.*
> 
> Ach ja... ich geh nachher meine Stages abholen



So hab ich das nicht gemeint...war nur immer so, wenn sie durch`s Gelände gebrettert sind waren halt öfter die kleinen Füße abgerutscht und das macht ja keinen Spaß 

Na da kann ja bald das ernsthafte Training beginnen


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/giant-glory/200389335-217-3910?ref=search

Ich suche noch nach Worten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Der Giantfahrer hat eben alles versucht um mit dem kleinen Rahmen zurecht zu kommen 

Auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die Pedale sind alt
> Bei Luke hab ich keine Bedenken, das er das nicht rafft.
> 
> Ach ja... ich geh nachher meine Stages abholen



Das Kickstarterprojekt läuft schon eine Weile, aber alt sind die sicher nicht. Sind ja nicht mal am Markt.

Jaaaaa, da bin ich ein wenig neidisch 


Hat ja klasse geklappt mit dem Training. Nach 10min als ich im Wald war hat es richtig angefangen zu Schütten, dann durch die feuchten Pferdewege (mit dem Crosser gehts ganz gut) und nach etwas über einer Stunde zurück. War dann auch nicht verkehrt, hat angefangen zu Gewittern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Sascha kämpft jetzt bestimmt mit der neuen Technik  und ich mach Feierabend.
Regen hatten wir immer noch nicht.....anscheinend hat Sachsen-Anhalt für so ein "flüssiges Zeug" kein Geld


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Jetzt ist seit zwei Stunden trocken mit Sonne. Hätte die Ausfahrt einfach etwas später starten sollen :/


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2014)

Hier ist nun auch schon seit Stunden sonnig aber vorher sah es nicht so aus und ich habe den Tag anders verplant. 
Falls hier jemand Schuhgröße um die 44 hat und er ein Paar Plasteschuhe von Spezialeis in weiß fürn halben VP haben möchte...
Mein Kumpel löst sich RR technisch auf. Sehen aus wie neu, nur minimalste Spuren unten. Also eigentlich sind sie in 46 aber mit 44 passen sie wohl super.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2014)

Ach Leute manche Jungs können einem ech leidtun... Ben gesehn Wien LKW von ner Rotblitze erwischt wurde... War ne verdammt knappe Situation gelbphase war etwas kurz^^


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

In Dortmund "müsste" ich mit dem Rad öfter erwischt werden. Die Radampeln haben keine Gelbphase, aber so ein Rad hat doch bei 30Km/h schon einen erheblichen Bremsweg. Wer denkt sich sowas denn aus? Wirklich sicher ist man da nur auf der Straße.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2014)

Mit'm Auto hätte er's geschafft... Dummerweise war der LKW länger und der Hänger hat ausgelöst... Trotzdem sollte die Zugmaschine noch aufm Photo sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2014)

SO stages ist montiert und sendet... bin gespannt!

was mich aber voll ankotzt: ich hab ein absolut black 34er gebraucht im forum gekauft. aber das hat ja mal eine dermaasen bescheidene kettenline, das ich meine superstar innenlager kettenfuehrung nicht nutzen kann! das blatt ist mal locker 3-4mm zu weit drausen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

34er sagst du? Willst du das (wieder) loswerden?

Achso, Directmount?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2014)

ich wuerde es gerne fahren...aber ich hab keine ahnung wie das bei der kettenline gehen soll :/


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Muss man das verstehen?

http://r2-bike.com/Kassettenerweiterungssets


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2014)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit der cnc kefue?





Die kann man wohl verstellen...


----------



## Metrum (24. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall habe ich noch nie ne so billige Kefü gesehen! 

Da werde ich mir gleich mal zwei bestellen. Auch wenn ich CNC nicht mag.


----------



## BENDERR (24. April 2014)

Das is im prinzip die, die ich an meinem giant hab. Funzt relativ problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (24. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der cnc kefue?
> Die kann man wohl verstellen...


Jepp, die hat einen sehr großen Einstellbereich (rund 4cm, etwas mehr). Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, mit der umgebauten X.5 3-fach Kurbel (Truvativ Kettenblatt, 2mm nach innen gespacert)sind nach innen noch etwa 1cm Luft, nach außen etwa 2cm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach Leute manche Jungs können einem ech leidtun... Ben gesehn Wien LKW von ner Rotblitze erwischt wurde... War ne verdammt knappe Situation gelbphase war etwas kurz^^


Trotz der späten Stunde und meines weißem, na gut hellgrauem Alters habe ich dieses Rätsel gelöst.
Bis "leidtun" war es einfach, aber was machte Ben mit dem LKW in Wien? Und wieso ist Philipp bei den Ösis an einer Ampel? 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen?
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/Kassettenerweiterungssets


Leichtbau ist immer teurer ...sind immerhin nur 77g 
*Aber egal...auf alle Fälle sofort das schwere Ding bestellen* (vielleicht haben die das noch nicht gemerkt)


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Naja, der CNC Aufwand dürfte für die Kombi größer sein als das einzelne Ritzel. Aber gleicher Preis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Mit *schwer* habe ich wirklich das Schwere gemeint.  154g  ...was Du bestellen sollst.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Weil, wegen, was?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2014)

Na nur wenn Du es brauchst, ich finde es nicht teuer für 4 Kränze.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2014)

Aber das einzelne Ritzel ist im Bezug dazu zu teuer, weischt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

Das weiß ich schon seit #41689  ...deswegen auch #41694 "(vielleicht haben die das noch nicht gemerkt)"

Aber was ich nicht weiß, ob das 4fache den normalen, richtigen Preis hat? oder das Einfache?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2014)

R2-Bike hatte mir mal auf Nachfrage ~80€ für das einzelne Ritzel gesagt.

Gleich XCE


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> In Dortmund "müsste" ich mit dem Rad öfter erwischt werden. Die Radampeln haben keine Gelbphase, aber so ein Rad hat doch bei 30Km/h schon einen erheblichen Bremsweg. Wer denkt sich sowas denn aus? Wirklich sicher ist man da nur auf der Straße.



 Was habt ihr denn für Radfahrerampeln? Hier haben die 'ne Gelbphase. Beschissen geschaltet sind sie in den meisten Fällen aber definitiv. Und halten tut sich an sie auch kaum jemand 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der cnc kefue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat der InoX-Philipp. Ich wüsste nicht, was, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht, an dem Ding nicht funktionieren sollte. Kommt auch bei mir bald zum Einsatz.

Gestern konnte ich bei meiner Runde wunderschön sehen, was für Löcher Pferde auf nicht für sie freigegebenen Wegen hinterlassen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

@InoX sagst du auch kurz was zum Verstellbereich der Fuehrung?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2014)

Moin,

endlich wieder blauer Himmel und Sonne

(grusss na HH und)


----------



## InoX (25. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der cnc kefue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich seit etwa 3 Monaten verbaut und funktioniert einwandfrei. Christian hat die auch schon liegen. Für den Preis absolut ok. Gewicht ist aber mit 84 Gramm recht hoch. Der Verstellbereich ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich groß. Genaues kann ich aus der Uni gerade nicht sagen. Es sollte aber reichen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

danke!  das wollte ich hoeren... wird bestellt! 

andere sache: finde nur ich den Rahmen geil?




http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/04/24...fic-frame-update-plus-new-downer-carbon-stem/

und in L wuerde die Lefty perfekt in das 125mm steuerrohr passen  Aber 1700Euro sidn au net wenig


----------



## InoX (25. April 2014)

Mir ist die Kettenstrebe zu fett. 

Habe oben noch etwas zum Verstellbereich ergänzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

Danke! Ich glaub die muss ich testen.

Boar... ich muss mal wieder ein paar sachen in Bikemarkt stellen... das Ersatzteilelager quillt ueber :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Maik, wenn Du heute Rad fährst dann Richtung Osten....da bläst Dir der Wind auf dem Heimweg in den Rücken .

Schöner Rahmen, aber die Kettenstrebe ist optisch zu wuchtig...die Höhe wie das Unterrohr wär perfekt. Die Umwerferbefestigung hätte auch in der Schwinge integriert werden können.
Aber ist nur die Optik....der Rahmen wird schon gut funktionieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

Das ist die 1x10/11 Variante. die "normale" Variante hat die Schwinge schlanker.


----------



## InoX (25. April 2014)

Dann könnte es gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

Sieht besser aus, ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht so steif.
Den Epic-Rahmen würde ich vorziehen...aber Dir geht`s um das Steuerrohr.

Würde die Geo zu Deinen Gräten passen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

Keine Panik. Das Epic bleibt  
Ich habe auch nicht vor zu wechseln. Hab jetzt erstmal genug Geld in der Kurbel versenkt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

Versenkt klingt wie rausgeschmissen  ...Du meinst bestimmt investiert oder zweifelst Du an deiner Entscheidung


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

Versenkt heist, es ist da drin und kommt net raus. Jetzt muss es sich noch auszahlen


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2014)

Moin Männer!

Hier ist es auch wieder sonnig und der Tag schon blöd verplant. Meine neuen Mieter, wenns denn klappt, haben und heute spontan eingeladen und wir müssen da heute Nachmittag hingurken. Schön im Feierabendverkehr zum Freitag. Kotzt mich an aber was soll ich machen, bin ja froh wenns wieder vermietet ist und es diesmal die Richtigen sind! Vlt. schaffe ich vorher noch ne Runde?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2014)

Trotz besten Wetters werde ich heute auch nicht aufs Rad steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

Ich muss bis halb5 hier sitzten und dann Luke sitten... ergo nix Leistungsmesser testen :/


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2014)

ach ich sitze heute auch den ganzen tag in der uni


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2014)

Naja das tröstet ein wenig wenn ihr auch nicht biken könnt!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2014)

ich werde noch mal am rad basteln.
x.0 weg und xtr dran. hoffe dann schaltets vernünftig. irgendwas passt da nicht.

danach werde ich mal gucken ob das pedalieren geht.
bin gestern voll mit dem knie an den lenker gehauen. genau über der kniescheibe am muskelansatz. autsch!
die kette ist irgendwie durchgerutscht. fragt sich nur warum.


----------



## xeitto (25. April 2014)

ich komm (endlich) mal wieder aufs bike, wetter ist top hier! allerdings hatte die trace xc hinten schon einen kleinen schlag nach 2 touren ohne allzu heftiges geballer... ich hoffe mal dass sich jetzt die speichen richtig gesetzt haben und es hält.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde noch mal am rad basteln.
> x.0 weg und xtr dran. hoffe dann schaltets vernünftig. irgendwas passt da nicht.
> 
> danach werde ich mal gucken ob das pedalieren geht.
> ...


einfach die Kette tauschen


----------



## maddda (25. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde noch mal am rad basteln.
> x.0 weg und xtr dran. hoffe dann schaltets vernünftig. irgendwas passt da nicht.
> 
> danach werde ich mal gucken ob das pedalieren geht.
> ...



Mountainbikes sind schon toll...sie funktionieren 24/7 und hören nur damit auf, wenn Rennen gefahren werden

Hab auch noch gestern an meiner Bremse gebastelt...Jez gets aber, wobei sie vorne an einer stelle minimal klingelt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2014)

Veikko, Du hast wieder aus dem Computergehäuse rausgefunden...hat alles geklappt und läuft das Ding und hast Du auch die Stromsicherung für das Zimmer wo er steht in eine stärkere ausgetauscht.

Tröste Dich...ich komme jetzt auch nicht auf`s Rad. Hab aber gestern noch ne schöne Runde gemacht.


----------



## Metrum (25. April 2014)

Haha Jens, ich war doch eben auf dem Rad weil der Termin auf Montag verschoben wurde!


----------



## maddda (25. April 2014)

Leute ich bin echt angenervt
Habe letzte Woche nen Referat mit ner mir nicht bekannten Referatspartnerin aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen...Soweit so gut.
Jez schreibt die mir heute, dass sie es nicht schafft ihren Teil vorzubereiten und aus dem Kurs aussteigtZum glück hat die Professorin uns je ein Buch, also zwei verschiedene, zum vorbereiten gegeben. Meinen teil hab ich zumindest zu 2/3 fertig und jez steigt die aus. Hab jez mal die Professorin angeschrieben, was ich jez machen sollIs doch Kacke sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2014)

Ahhh wie kacke ist denn sowas... Bekommt sie das wenigstens als Fehlversuch gewertet?

Ich war doch noch eine Stunde geschmeidig unterwegs. Passt alles. Die schnellen Beine kommen dann hoffentlich noch morgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2014)

Hatte ich auch mehrfach im Studium. Was dich nicht exmatrikuliert, macht dich nur härter! 

Erstes feedback zum wattmesser: springen tut er! Wie ab! Keine 2 Sekunden den selben wert! Mal morgen bei net ernsthaften Einheit schauen... Von vor allem gespannt auf das Daten analysieren...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2014)

Darfst ja auch nicht treten wie ein 2-Taktmotor kurz vorm Ableben


----------



## maddda (25. April 2014)

Die hat den Kurs jez verlassen... In Germanistik gibt es wenn man die Grundkurse durch hat keine beschränkt wiederholbaren Kurse...
Naja hab ne Mail an die Professorin geschrieben und die hat mir geantwortet, dass ich halt den Teil vorbereiten soll, der für mich vorgesehen war und dann hat sich die sache also alles gut


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (26. April 2014)

Moooin!


So gleich gehts ab nach Sundern...bin mal gespannt wies läuft


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2014)

Ich geh wohl erstmal noch zum Friseur


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. April 2014)

Ist von hier auch jemand in Wombach beim CC?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2014)

nope,... das woe ist nochmal hartes Training auf dem Plan... naechste woche gehts los 

Braucht jemand noch eine 170g Carbon Token in 31,6x400? Ich wuerde meine gerne durch eine Syntace ersetzen.
Warum? Weil mir nun schon zum zweiten mal der Sattel nach hinten gewandert ist. Das liegt nicht an der Stuetze oder der Klemmung per se, da ist alles ok. Das Problem ist, das ich den Sattel maximal nach vorne geschoben brauche....

Oder hat jemand eine Idee wie man das gut verhindern kann? Mit Drehmomen anziehen ist auch lustig: hinten klar kein Prblem, aber wie soll ich mit dem Dremomentschluessel an die vordere Schraube kommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2014)

Hallo? Jemand da? Zzz!
Ich hab heute mal einen FTP test gefahren,... Sehr interessant das ganze Thema Wattmessung... Auch was man dann am PC analysieren kann,... Genau das richtige für den PC spinner 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (26. April 2014)

zahlen auf den tisch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2014)

Zahlen? Es gibt nur eine: ftp=352watt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zahlen? Es gibt nur eine: ftp=352watt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ist natürlich nur interessant wenn man das Körpergewicht und event. die Körpergröße kennst

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2014)

Das ich 82kg fett bin stand hier schon öfters
Sind halt ~50 Watt weniger als alban... Und ich glaub der hat noch 4-5kg weniger...
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (26. April 2014)

das ist ja mal nicht soooo übel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Leute ich bin echt angenervt
> Habe letzte Woche nen Referat mit ner mir nicht bekannten Referatspartnerin aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen...Soweit so gut.
> Jez schreibt die mir heute, dass sie es nicht schafft ihren Teil vorzubereiten und aus dem Kurs aussteigtZum glück hat die Professorin uns je ein Buch, also zwei verschiedene, zum vorbereiten gegeben. Meinen teil hab ich zumindest zu 2/3 fertig und jez steigt die aus. Hab jez mal die Professorin angeschrieben, was ich jez machen sollIs doch Kacke sowas



In meinem Studium gab es bei absolut jeder Gruppenarbeit zu Problemen, wenn ich mir meinen Partner nicht aussuchen konnte. Ich habe immer die Faulen oder die geistigen Tiefflieger erwischt. Eine Professorin hat es sogar einmal bewusst so gemacht, die Gruppen aus stärkeren und schwachen Studierenden zusammenzustellen.


----------



## maddda (26. April 2014)

Genau so isses!
Aja btw. Bin aus Sundern zurück. Hat immerhin für Platz 41 overall gereicht. Hab laut garmin für 53,3km und ca. 1300iwas Hm 2:12min gebaucht. Hab leider erst iwann nachm Start auf los gedrückt, deswegen fehlt a bisserl vom ersten Stück. Immerhin war ich schneller als letztes mal 

Den Vogel hat aber Marcel abgeschossen mit 2:02min und Platz 12 :O


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2014)

sauber


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ich 82kg fett bin stand hier schon öfters
> Sind halt ~50 Watt weniger als alban... Und ich glaub der hat noch 4-5kg weniger...
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Ich bin fetter! Fast 83kg bei 183cm. FTP aktuell bei 335Watt. Bin aber mit meinen fast 45 Jahren und einer 5,5 Tage Arbeitswoche ganz zufrieden

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Genau so isses!
> Aja btw. Bin aus Sundern zurück. Hat immerhin für Platz 41 overall gereicht. Hab laut garmin für 53,3km und ca. 1300iwas Hm 2:12min gebaucht. Hab leider erst iwann nachm Start auf los gedrückt, deswegen fehlt a bisserl vom ersten Stück. Immerhin war ich schneller als letztes mal
> 
> Den Vogel hat aber Marcel abgeschossen mit 2:02min und Platz 12 :O



Lief schon nicht schlecht, ja  Alle aus meinem Verein hintermir gelassen und auch sonst einige aus "großen" Teams.
AK übrigens Platz 6 - auch wenn die Ziel SMS Platz 4 meinte.


----------



## Metrum (26. April 2014)

Gut gemacht Jungs!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2014)

Starke Jungs 
Marcel konntest Du Philipp nicht noch ein bisschen im Windschatten mitziehen ....ach nee, Du wirfst ja keinen Schatten 

Wir haben heute auch reichlich 1000Hm auf 78Km abgespult. Die Tour war leider lt. Wetterbericht total verregnet. 









































Geile Tour war das heute.......meine Frau ist wieder schön platt und zufrieden 
Den Botaniker unter uns haben wir auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2014)

Sieht gut aus  Dann wards aber lang unterwegs oder?

Mir tun alle Gräten weh und die verstopfte Nase von gestern ist noch schlimmer geworden.
Jetzt Männer XCO in Cairns


----------



## xeitto (27. April 2014)

moin! super geiler kurs in cairns


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2014)

Moin Männer und Marcel!

Deswegen nur der 12. Platz. Verstopfte Nase. Hatte mich schon gewundert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2014)

Den Start und die Neutralisierung bin ich echt ruhig angegangen und hab mich dann erst in die zweite Gruppe vorgearbeitet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
die reine Fahrzeit waren 5h3min....
Denn Hänger hatten wir zum Test der neuen Achse mit, jetzt klappert nichts mehr.

Mein Rechner hatte eine Nachtschicht  ....der Ton ist sehr leise geworden


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2014)

Moin Jens, schöne Fotos! Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Der Ton ist bestimmt wegen der Nachtruhe so leise geworden.
Ich hüpfe jetzt gleich aufs Bike, denn mittag muss ich den Großen abholen und mit ihm ein Restekistenbike aufbauen, damit er morgen
aufs College fahren kann. Dann kommt der andere Große auch noch und der Küchentisch wird zum Abendbrot voll sein. Nur bis zum Tatort muss hier wieder beräumt sein, da wollen wir unsere Ruhe!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2014)

Volles Programm Veikko


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2014)

Thomson aus dem Bikemarkt ist gekauft... wenn also jemand eine Leichte (~170g) 31.6x400er Carbon Token haben will... melden! sonst kommt sie sobald ich die Thomson montiert hab in Bikemarkt.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2014)

Nää, nicht wirklich. Ist nicht mal leichter als meine KCNC.

Kollege der am Samstag langsamer war als ich, steht in der Startliste für das XCO Bundesligarennen in Saalhausen...
Marathon ist ja sowieso nicht meine Lieblingsdisziplin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2014)

Mich hat es erwischt....doppelt 




Glück...es hat noch nicht geregnet 



Dornensuche !!!



Der Reifen ging super von der Mavicfelge, bei Dt-Swiss am HR musste ich immer mehr kämpfen 






Das war der Übeltäter...diesmal kein Rosendorn 

Das war das Eine, das Andere: wir sind 1km vor zu Hause in ein Gewitter gekommen  mit Blitz und Donner.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2014)

Da du offensichtlich noch lebst hat es nur deine Stokerin getroffen, gelle? 

Was ist das? Ein Zahn?


----------



## InoX (27. April 2014)

sieht etwas quarzig aus für nen Zahn. Den Rest des Mundes möchte ich da nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2014)

Ihr habt recht....da hat die Feldmaus doch noch in den Reifen gebissen als ich sie platt gemacht habe. 


Ist ein kleines Steinchen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bei uns hat es ordentlich geschüttet und geblitzt....ist aber alles heil geblieben.

Meine Beine "erzählen" auch noch von den WE-Touren


----------



## xeitto (28. April 2014)

guten morgen. gleiche situation hier: scheiss wetter, kaputte beine


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2014)

Scheiss Wetter und Nase + hals zu! kein Training -> will am Samstag fitt sein!


----------



## maddda (28. April 2014)

Moin!
Bin grad noch inner muckibude...
Gestern Habsch das rennhinterrad fertig gemacht... Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Bei den Männern hatte ich zwei Volltreffer aber bei den Mädels hatte ich nur Sabine Spitz fast richtig. Schade das ihr Bike nicht durchgehalten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Scheiss Wetter und Nase + hals zu! kein Training -> will am Samstag fitt sein!


Heuschnupfen ?
...oder ein getrenntes Schlafzimmer, damit Du Dich nicht immer ansteckst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2014)

Heuschnuppen hab ich nicht... nur Kindergartenkind und Erzieherin zuhause! Sowas von zum abkotzen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Augen auf bei der Partnerwahl


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer!

Hier ist es auch trüb aber noch trocken. Da ich heute jedoch eh zu nix kommen werde ist es fast egal. Nur die allgemeine Stimmung ist halt besser wenn die Sonne scheint aber ich habe ja noch ne Tageslichtlampe.


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2014)

*Radfahrer prügelt auf Fußgänger ein*

In Pößneck (Saale-Orla-Kreis) ist ein Fußgänger von einem Radfahrer verprügelt worden. Der 49-Jährige hatte diesen am Sonntagabend auf die fehlende Beleuchtung am Fahrrad hingewiesen, wie die Polizei in Saalfeld mitteilte. Daraufhin stoppte der Radfahrer, warf seinen Drahtesel in Richtung des Fußgängers und zog sich einen Teil seiner Kleidung aus. Mit nacktem Oberkörper schlug er dem Fußgänger mit der Faust ins Gesicht. Der 49-Jährige ging zu Boden und musste anschließend im Krankenhaus behandelt werden. Der Radfahrer verschwand. Die Polizei ermittelt gegen Unbekannt wegen des Verdachts der Körperverletzung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Stilecht...Oberkörper frei wie sich das für einen Boxer gehört. Aber das er den unbeleuchteten Fußgänger überhaupt gesehen hat ...war doch nicht so Dunkel


----------



## Metrum (28. April 2014)

Ja, das hätte ich ja auch gern gesehen und erlebt was dem Fußgänger durch den Kopf geht wenn der Radler anfängt das Trikot auszuziehen!


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2014)

" Die Forscher erklären den Zusammenhang mit einer verminderten Selbstkontrolle durch einen sinkenden Blutzuckerspiegel. Glukose sei eine Art Treibstoff für das Gehirn und für die Selbstkontrolle erforderlich. Studien hätten zum Beispiel gezeigt, dass bei einem niedrigen Glukose-Spiegel aggressive Impulse schlecht unterdrückt und Emotionen nur schwer gesteuert werden können."

War wohl etwas unterzuckert der Kollege..


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2014)

-> snickers


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Mit der Unterzuckerung muss ich mir merken , wenn ich meine Frau mal wieder nerve und sie meckert...sage ich dann nur leicht gereizt "ich brauch Kuchen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2014)

Das war ja lustig heute. Habe den gepimpten 26er mit nach Dortmund genommen und ein paar nette Trails gefunden. Leider ist hier im Moment harter Boden mit Schmierseife obendrauf. Einmal hats mich dann doch geschmissen und ich bin mit dem Rad zusammen den Hügel runter gerutscht 
Ist aber nichts passiert außer ein paar Kratzern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Marcel, Du bist eindeutig zu leicht für Geländefahrten  ...das Reifenprofil sollte schon einen Abdruck im Dreck hinterlassen  Vielleicht nimmst Du das nächste Mal einen Anker mit.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2014)

Sicher. Der Raceking ist ja auch prädestiniert für Schlammfahrten.
In die Kompression rein und oben leicht abgehoben - beim ersten Bodenkontakt gings dann quer


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2014)

ja, sowas kenne.
da gibts hier auch ne schöne stelle.


----------



## maddda (28. April 2014)

Wenn ich unterzucker gibbet auch kein halten mehr

BTW mal wieder was zsmgespeicht:





Hintere Teil für meinen RennLRS. Mit absicht ganz schwarz, falls bald mein Fuhrpark noch zuwachs bekommt


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

Da bin ich jetzt auf den vorderen Teil des RennLRS gespannt.
Ist das eine Achse für 11fach?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2014)

Wenn er die Brille verkauft hat, bestimmt


----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2014)

für die die nicht ins cx unterforum schauen.. hab da mal was aufgebaut:






...dann heute noch die note meiner hausarbeit in trainingswissenschaft bekommen: 1,0!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2014)

Wenn der Hals nicht im weg wäre, hättest du nun wohl ein Rundgrinsen nehme ich an 
Klasse Sache! 

Ich hätte allerdings keine Python mehr verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (28. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn der Hals nicht im weg wäre, hättest du nun wohl ein Rundgrinsen nehme ich an
> Klasse Sache!



Denke auch 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte allerdings keine Python mehr verbaut...



Bisher kann ich nix schlechtes daran finden.. am Anfang hat die Bremse geflattert ohne Ende, aber mit anstellen der Bremsbeläge ist das "Problem" (war ja zu erwarten, dass das so ist ^^) jetzt fast gänzlich verschwunden.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. April 2014)

Dann ist ja gut. Bei mir haben weder Mini-Vs, noch ein Carbongegenhalter wirklich geholfen.
Mit einem steiferen LRS wars dann besser, aber nie "gut".


----------



## maddda (28. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt auf den vorderen Teil des RennLRS gespannt.
> Ist das eine Achse für 11fach?



 Wird auf jedenfall nicht die gleiche Felge, verbaue hinten eine etwas schwerere, schmalere und steifere, dafür dann vorne leichter und etwas breiter.

ISt ne normale DT 350 Disc für normale 9/10 Fach Kassetten


BENDERR schrieb:


> für die die nicht ins cx unterforum schauen.. hab da mal was aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut steil aus!

Und zur Hausarbeit: Sauber gemacht!!!besser gehts nun wirklich nicht!!!


----------



## maddda (28. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn er die Brille verkauft hat, bestimmt



Soweit  der Plan


----------



## onkel_doc (28. April 2014)

...war doch nicht so Dunkel [/QUOTE]

Ne ne Jens...

STEELECHT...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...war doch nicht so Dunkel
> 
> Ne ne Jens...
> 
> STEELECHT...



...oder so 

Seid Ihr wieder heil aus dem Vinschgau zurück und laufen die Bikes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2014)

Auch Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Schickes Ridley.


----------



## maddda (29. April 2014)

moooin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


BENDERR schrieb:


> ...dann heute noch die note meiner hausarbeit in trainingswissenschaft bekommen: 1,0!



Solche Söhne wünscht man sich 
Feines Rad !  ...fährst du "ausgiebig" ohne Flaschenhalter, oder bist du im Kreis immer an der Tränke vorbei gefahren ?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2014)

Philipp kommt gleich rum, das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2014)

aber nicht wieder hinfallen.


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> aber nicht wieder hinfallen.



Wenn Nitro und Clyzerin unterwegs sind passiert zwangsläufig was!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2014)

Du meinst beim Hände schütteln könnte es schon krachen  ...am besten die Beiden nehmen eine Blackbox mit.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2014)

Chaos-Racing-Team bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Chaos-Racing-Team bitte


So schauts aus


----------



## Metrum (29. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> *Chaos-Racing-Team bitte *





maddda schrieb:


> *So schauts aus*



*Ihr zwei Pfeifen!!!! *


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2014)

Philipp.....da geht`s lang! ...hörte man Marcel rufen


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...oder so
> 
> Seid Ihr wieder heil aus dem Vinschgau zurück und laufen die Bikes ?



jup alles heile und bestens zurück...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2014)

Nichts kaputt, aber alles voller Schlamm und dazu Dauerregen. Hat sich mal gar nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2014)

Deine Gopro ist doch wasserdicht


----------



## BENDERR (29. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Schickes Ridley.



Danke 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> 
> Solche Söhne wünscht man sich
> Feines Rad !  ...fährst du "ausgiebig" ohne Flaschenhalter, oder bist du im Kreis immer an der Tränke vorbei gefahren ?


Ach, meine Noten sehn auch nicht immer so aus 

Das mit dem Flaschenhalter ist momentan noch so n kleines Problem.
Ich will damit auch auf der Straße fahren, da brauch ich mindestens 1, besser 2.
Der Rahmen hat allerdings gar keine Ösen zur Befestigung 

Momentan hab ich einfach immer ne Radflasche in der Trikottasche, aber auf Dauer is das ja auch keine Lösung.
Werd wohl mal Fragen ob die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens da was machen kann..


----------



## maddda (29. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nichts kaputt, aber alles voller Schlamm und dazu Dauerregen. Hat sich mal gar nicht gelohnt.


Jau, echt ins Wasser gefalln heute Naja egal, nächstes mal wirds trocken

BTW grad entdeckt:


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat allerdings gar keine Ösen zur Befestigung
> 
> Momentan hab ich einfach immer ne Radflasche in der Trikottasche, aber auf Dauer is das ja auch keine Lösung.
> Werd wohl mal Fragen ob die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens da was machen kann..



Sowas (gibt's auch von anderen Herstellern) oder halt Trinkblase. In so'nen Mini-Trinkrucksack kann man dann auch direkt das Werkzeug und den Schlauch schmeißen.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sks-flaschenhalteradapter/aid:714181


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (29. April 2014)

Mh, das sks teil ist mir zu groß. Mal schaun ob es da noch eine dezentere lösung gibt.
Trinkblase möchte ich eigentlich auch nur ungern verwenden.
Aber im moment funktionierts ja auch erstmal so


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2014)

Ich habe am Tandem und meinem Steppenwolf mit dem Werkzeug (vom Baumarkt) zusätzliche Alu-Einnietmuttern (M5) eingepresst.
Vorsichtig Löcher in den Rahmen bohren und die Niete einpressen...hält bombenfest (ev. noch mit lack versiegeln- ich hab`s nur in Fett gepackt)


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2014)

Oje  ...oder ?


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2014)

Moin Männer!

Hier ist schon wieder bester Sonnenschein und morgen Früh gehts in die Berge auf Föhr!
Langes WE ohne Kids, mal schön abhängen und die Insel erkunden. 36km Umfang, also ein Rundkurs!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. April 2014)

Veikko, klingt gut viel spaß


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Moin Veikko, auf Föhr gibt es jede Menge Webcams ....wir sehen alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2014)

Ich wollte am Freitag ja auch mit dem Rad in irgendeine nette Gegend, aber das Wetter macht mir da wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Zumindest in Berlin wird's schön, wenn auch kühler...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. April 2014)

naja bei mir ist es seit Tagen bestens


----------



## Metrum (30. April 2014)

Da braucht man wohl nur zentral Eine Kamera und sieht alles, Jens!
Danke Maik, denke auch dass es schön wird und das Wetter wird übers WE ja wohl zumindest trocken bleiben.


----------



## maddda (30. April 2014)

Moooin!

Wetter is bei uns auch wieder total bedeckt... Ma guggn ob's noch regnet. Wird bei mir heute Abend wieder ne runde Rolle... Hab bis 19:30 uni


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2014)

Moin!!
Hier ist auch bedeckt, vielleicht gleich noch mal ein Versuch nach Wetter zu fahren.


----------



## xeitto (30. April 2014)

Moin! Wetter ist hier auch nicht besser wohl auch die nächsten Tage am Gardasee eher bescheiden. Morgen früh gehts los. Wird dann gemütlich im Bus...zum Glück hab ich ne Standheizung


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2014)

Ach du bist auch unten? Ich fahre Freitag frueh runter... welche Distanz faehrst du? Vllt kann man ja mal nach dem Rennen Ein Bierchen trinken. Ich und ein Paar Verreinskollegen wollten am Trickstuffstand am Samstag zusammen kommen.


----------



## xeitto (30. April 2014)

Können wir gerne machen. Ich fahr die grande. Du extrema, oder?
Reicht zum Saisonstart. Nehme die tage eh als Trainingslager und werde sicher nicht ausgeruht am Start stehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2014)

Sauber, ja ich fahr extrema... die Anfahrt muss sich ja lohnen 
Bist du unten "online" dann schick ich dir Samstag ne pm, wann wir runter gehen.
Ich sehe es auch locker, fuehle mich gut, war aber die letzten 3 Tage erkaeltet -> kein Training und gut erholt


----------



## xeitto (30. April 2014)

so machen wirs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (30. April 2014)

Viel Spass euch, wäre auch sehr gerne gefahren, hab nur leider unabdingbaren "Familenschlauch".


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2014)

Viel Spaß in Italien ...und lasst euch die gute Laune nicht vom Wetter vermießen 
Hier scheint noch die Sonne


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2014)

Sackzement war das geil! 

Nach dem Debakel gestern war ich mir nicht sicher ob es überhaupt aufs Rad geht. Wetter.com sagte Regen/Gewitter.
Bin dann doch Richtung Süden und dann nach Wetter zur XC Strecke. Habe dort einen Trainingskollegen von Schulle getroffen und sind ein paar mal die Strecke gefahren. Meiner einer ist nach 2 Runden zurück, denn der Kollege fährt schon zügig. Musste mich und das Rad bergab ganz schön prügeln 
Stehen jetzt doch 4h auf der Uhr und ich hatte nur Sonne mit Schäfchenwolken


----------



## BENDERR (30. April 2014)

na toll.. ich war keine 20 min unterwegs -> zum ersten mal gewäscht worden.. wollte dann schon umdrehen, wurde es nochmal trocken.. also dann doch weiter.. zum zweiten mal gewäscht worden.. dann kalt bekommen und genervt heim


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2014)

So gings Philipp und mir gestern, nur dass wir schon im Wald waren und uns untergestellt haben. Dann wurde es nicht besser -> zurück.
Dabei ist Philipp extra von WK angereist :/


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2014)

männers, ich brauche mal eure hilfe!

suche einen flatbar mit 660 -720 mm breite und max. backsweep von 6°.


habe mir einen ritchey wcs 2x alulenker gekauft, aber da ist die beschichtung unter aller sau.
hatte gehofft, dass der matte lenker eloxiert ist, aber pustekuchen. ist wohl matter lack, und das geht gar nicht.

habe ansonsten noch den salsa pro moto 2 gefunden.
gibts sonst noch was?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2014)

Ich hab am 26er den Contec Brut 720mm im Einsatz. Oberfläche ist recht kratzfest - sowie KCNC.
Allerdings 9°.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2014)

9° habe ich jetzt am easton, aber weniger backsweep ist angenehmer.


----------



## InoX (30. April 2014)

Moin ihr Typen.

War gerade bei Fastdad aus dem LB-Forum und wir haben mal etwas probiert...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-mit-sram-es-geht-einfach-nicht-basta.699558/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. April 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sackzement war das geil!
> 
> Nach dem Debakel gestern war ich mir nicht sicher ob es überhaupt aufs Rad geht. Wetter.com sagte Regen/Gewitter.
> Bin dann doch Richtung Süden und dann nach Wetter zur XC Strecke. Habe dort einen Trainingskollegen von Schulle getroffen und sind ein paar mal die Strecke gefahren. Meiner einer ist nach 2 Runden zurück, denn der Kollege fährt schon zügig. Musste mich und das Rad bergab ganz schön prügeln
> Stehen jetzt doch 4h auf der Uhr und ich hatte nur Sonne mit Schäfchenwolken


Na das hört sich gut an, wie siehts denn Streckenmäßig aus? sehr matschig?



Ich werd jez erstmal auffe Rolle gehen. Hab eben noch das Referat gehalten, bei dem ja meine Referatspartnerin abgesprungen is-.- Naja hat dann aber gut geklappt: 1,7


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2014)

Nö. Die XC-Strecke ist gut fahrbar. In ein paar Senken matschig aber sonst gut. 
Auf der anderen Seite der Ruhr wird es wohl kaum anders aussehen.

Sehr gut


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2014)

heute ist mittwoch. da kann noch viel passieren.


----------



## F4B1 (30. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> heute ist mittwoch. da kann noch viel passieren.


Soll wohl nur noch morgen regnen. Hoffentlich, wollt Sonntag zumindest als Zuschauer nach Wetter und mich nicht schon auf den Weg dahin vollkommen einsauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2014)

He freut euch doch! Ich hab auf FB die Bilder von alban aus riva gesehen... Die Langdistanz wird spaßig!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (1. Mai 2014)

Moinsen ihr Langschläfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2014)

Moin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
im Norden und ganz im Süden soll die Sonne scheinen, hier leider nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Mai 2014)

richtig  11h lang werde auch gleich die Tasche packen und losrollen auf ne moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Na denn viel Spaß....11 Stunden x 20Km/h = 220Km ...der arme Hintern


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Bin hier bissel fertig, der Mieter über mir hat sich um 5 Uhr nachts mit seiner Freundin gekloppt. Da sind dann noch Teller und Stühle geflogen. Dann war kurz laut Musik an und ein Staubsauger. Dann gabs Ärger von gegenüber und ich konnte wieder schlafen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Arzt warnt vor "akrobatischem Sex" ...du hast das missverstanden, das war kein Streit


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin hier bissel fertig, der Mieter über mir hat sich um 5 Uhr nachts mit seiner Freundin gekloppt. Da sind dann noch Teller und Stühle geflogen. Dann war kurz laut Musik an und ein Staubsauger. Dann gabs Ärger von gegenüber und ich konnte wieder schlafen...


Na das klingt nach Spaß -.-
Ich sitz grad bei meinen Großeltern heut Nammitach werd ich dann mal a paar bikes Servicen


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2014)

Wenn normale Liegestütz zu einfach sind, einfach mal ein Theraband über die Schultern spannen und mit den Händen einklemmen


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2014)

Uuuuuund mein Nachbar hat gerade einen Schlagschrauber getestet. Spasti!

Passend dazu:


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2014)

Scheint ja erholsam bei euch zu sein heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht musste er die Regale wieder anschrauben, die er gestern runterghauen hat?!
Das Problem ist, dass mein Vormieter 2 Jahre kaum in der Wohnung war und sich bei Lärm auch keiner beschwert hat.
Ist aber einfach ärgerlich, dann immer hochgehen zu müssen und zu erklären was Zimmer/Wohnungslautstärke ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Heute ist Tag der Arbeit, da muss das so sein


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2014)

in welchem ghetto wohnst du denn?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> in welchem ghetto wohnst du denn?


Gar nicht, wenn ich mir dagegen so die Nordstadt so anschaue.
Gefühlt ist der auch der einzige im ganzen Straßenzug der so behämmert ist. Sonst ist es hier ja schon recht schön 

Aber selbst bei meinen Eltern am Möhnesee, wohnen welche zwei Häuser weiter, die meinen sie müssten Sonntags an der Gartenhütte bauen und an Feiertagen Rasen mähen. Dann aber beschweren weil mein Bruder bei geschlossenem Fenster Schlagzeug spielt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2014)

Die rächen sich für dein Geschreie, als du noch klein warst. 

Ich habe einen Wochenendnachbar, und der hatte vor Jahren noch die Angewohnheit am WE sein Grundstück zu bearbeiten. So ein billiger Traktor zum Mähen, Rasenmäher mit Verbrenner und Frau mit Rasentrimmer waren immer im Einsatz...trotz Ermahnungen meinerseits. Bis ich dann mal meine Modellflugzeuge im Garten laufen lassen hab, natürlich als meine anderen Nachbarn nicht da waren.
Da kam er dann angekrochen und *bat* mich nicht so einen Krach zu machen....seitdem ist Ruhe und er arbeitet unter der Woche im Garten.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2014)

Mehr Farbe an den felgen??? Hier gibt's was...

http://rbikes.com/products/all-custom-26-29er-650b-wheels-wheelsets-pg548.htm


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nur gut das ich bei dem vielen Regen im trocknen arbeiten darf


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2014)

Nur gut, dass ich bei dem Regen mit Philipp zum Radfahren verabredet war


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2014)

Moin!

Ich mache heute Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Morgen

Argh hab eben nen Kostenvoranschlag von Toxoholics bekommen. AM telefon haben die mir gesagt, dass die Standrohreinheit auf Kulanz getauscht wird. Jez hab ich hier nen KOstenvoranschlag über 402€ liegen, bei dem alles berechnet wird-.-Zu haben die heute auch noch...bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich mache heute Pause



Ich gezwungener Maßen auch.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2014)

moin,

puh hier nix mit Regen nur wieder ein weing kälter


----------



## BENDERR (2. Mai 2014)

Wir warn gestern mim Verein auf Streckenbesichtigung in Bundenthal!
Für unsere Verhältnisse hier im Saarland/Rheinland-Pfalz eine RICHTIG geile Strecke. 

Leider war das Wetter sehr bescheiden.. daher heute erstmal Wartungstag und evtl später noch kurz aufs Bike, da morgen Rennen!

Wer Bilder sehn will: www.rv-tempo-hirzweiler.de


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Mai 2014)

Da ich den virtuellen Warenkorb gerade ohnehin voll habe, würde ich auch direkt die Bereifung mitbestellen (dann wäre der Stahlhobel, wenn denn der LRS und der Rahmen endlich mal ankommen, komplett). Daher meine Frage: ist so ein Tubeless-Set von Notubes sinnvoll (Kosten und Umfang) oder sollte ich mir den Kram separat besorgen?


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Die Preiswerte 11Fach Gruppe kommt.

Kassette UVPO bei 250€, dürfte dann bei den einschlägigen Händlern bei ca. 150€ liegen schätze ich, denn UVP war da (xx1)390€:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/02/sram-x1-1x11-fuer-kleineres-geld/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2014)

oh wo willste die denn verbauen?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2014)

Habs schon gesehen. Richtig geil  
Da könnten SRAM Kassette und ich noch Freunde werden!


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Ich freu mich grad wien schnitzel
Bräuchte ja nur Freilauf, Schaltwerk, Hebel und die Kassette. Da müsste man dann ja mit 500€ hinkommen


Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh wo willste die denn verbauen?



Hab doch genug Räder und alle meine Naben können XD Körper aufnehmen


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2014)

Wäre bei mir ähnlich. Bräuchte allerdings 2x Kassette + Freilauf.
Würde an der Kassette mal geschmeidige 75g sparen und die Funktion (Gesamtübersetzung) steigern.
Mal die Straßenpreise abwarten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2014)

aha nadann das kleine Sparschwein auch noch köpfen


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

HILFE !!!

wer fährt morgen in wetter beim ruhrbike marathon und hat noch einen directmount umwerfer zu hause liegen den er mir geben könnte?
sowas:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...2;menu=1000,2,113;mid=0;pgc=83:3956;orderby=2


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Also wenn die um den gleichen Prozentsatz teifer sind, wie bei XX1 und X01 werdens wie gesagt ca. 150-160€
Wenn würde ich direkt auch zwei Hinterräder bestücken...mit einem LRS kommt man net weit^^


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> HILFE !!!
> 
> wer fährt morgen in wetter beim ruhrbike marathon und hat noch einen directmount umwerfer zu hause liegen den er mir geben könnte?
> sowas:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...2;menu=1000,2,113;mid=0;pgc=83:3956;orderby=2



Ahh son mist-.- Kannste net evtl nen Low Mount Umwerfer mit Schelle verbauen?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

könnte gehen. müsste aber für durchmesser 31,8 mm passen und eine anlenkung von oben haben.


alternativ muss ich gleich auf 1x10 umrüsten mit nem 34er kettenblatt vorne. 
könnte kotzen!

eben schön durch den nassen wald gedüst, geschaltet, aber nichts tut sich am umwerfer. das blech total verbogen.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

MMh Soll ich mal schauen, ob ich noch nen Low mount Schellenumwerfer plus reduzierschellen im Keller finde? Ich glaub da könnte noch was da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

gerade telefoniert und schon auf dem weg.
habe nen laden gefunden der sowas da haben könnte.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Super!
Hab eben selbst geschaut, hab nix mehr da gehabt...hätte nur noch ne XCX Kefü mit Hoher schelle, falls du auf 1x10 umbauen willst, da weiß ich aber net ob das passt...


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

xcx für tretlagermontage habe ich hier liegen.
das wäre dann aber ganz schön über bei den anstiegen.


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Wohl war Hab auch extra für das Rennen auf 38/24 Kettenblätter gewechselt


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2014)

ich kenn ja die strecke nicht. aber in sundern hat ueberall 34/36 gereicht. selbst beim bergsprint hab ich das 40er nicht gebraucht. also kai, augen zu und durch


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2014)

Der Bergsprint is verglichen mit dem Marathon in Wetter auch Kindergarten


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

so, ich habe jetzt einen xt direct mount umwerfer ergattert für 45€.
ich werde ihn lieben und ehren!

mein kettenblatt hat gar nicht 34 zähne, sondern 36. da wäre mir wirklich zu heftig gewesen..


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2014)

Einmal was für zwischen die Zähne im Rennen und einmal was für die sichere Verbindung zum Rad. Jetzt habe ich auch wieder ausreichend viele Pedalsätze ohne umstöpseln zu müssen.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2014)

Moooin!

Soo gleich gehts zum Ruhrbikemarathon U.a. mit der steilsten innerstädtischen Straße Europas
BIn schon gespannt gleich heißt es wieder 50km lang Kotzgrenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg


von mir auch

bei mir gibts gleich ne gemütliche Runde bei schönen Wetter


----------



## Deleted 273749 (3. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg



Danke... Das wird mein HSV heute gebrauchen

Ich habe echt Angst und will nicht in die 2.Liga... Sorry für OT

Prost Jungs


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2014)

Wir haben hier doch ein immer ein offenes Ohr  
- auch für Fußball -


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn`s sein muss, auch für Fußball 

Tachchen Männer und Mädels.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2014)

Ich geh dann erstmal noch ein Ründchen raus. Vorbelastung fahren und Material testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2014)

Sooo bin wieder da. Platz 10 AK 

BTW Grad bei Robert Mennen auf Facebook gelesen, dass wohl in Riva der Kurs sehr schlecht abgesteckt war und sie sich etwas verfahren hatten Hoffentlich gehts unseren Jungs da net auch so...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2014)

Bei der Marathon WM? (Dm?) hat es vor dem Rennen eine Serpentinenabfahrt weggeregnet. Die Profis sind dann wohl senkreckt den Hang runter. Der Rest das Feldes ist "irgendwie" runtergerutscht. 

Voll komisch. Bin jetzt eine Woche am Trainingsbock einen 720er Lenker gefahren. Jetzt fühlt sich der 660er am Dirty Harry extrem schmal, aber deutlich spritziger an.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

kaum zu hause un d schon isses wieder hier am posten.

wie kann man sich auf 50 km nur so abschießen?


p.s.
ich lebe wieder einigermaßen.


p.p.s.
die haben da vorne ja ein feuerwerk abgebrannt. 2h24min


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Mai 2014)

sonst gut durchgekommen Kai?


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> kaum zu hause un d schon isses wieder hier am posten.
> 
> wie kann man sich auf 50 km nur so abschießen?
> 
> ...


Wie machen die das?! Wo holt man da denn noch so viel raus:OImmer wieder unglaublich sowas:O


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sonst gut durchgekommen Kai?


berge sind nichts für mich.
vor allem auf der strecke, da man keine chance hat in einen rhythmus zu kommen.

in den trailabschnitten konnte ich dagegen immer recht gut hinterherrollen, d.h. ich hätte schneller gekonnt.
freue mich schon wieder auf die beiden cc rennen in dieser saison.

und schaltungsprobleme hatte ich.
irgendwann wollte die kette nicht mehr aufs kleine kettenblatt. da musste ich mir erst mal ein multitool ausleihen und die anschlagschraube für kleine kb neu einstellen. die anstiege vorher mit dem 36er blatt zu fahren war ganz toll. 
danach ist die kette mehrere male übers große blatt geflogen, und irgenwann wollte sie abundzu schon wieder nicht mehr aufs kleine.
warum das große kb die kette mit hochzieht ist mir auch ein rätsel. kette und kettenblatt sind neu.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie machen die das?! Wo holt man da denn noch so viel raus:OImmer wieder unglaublich sowas:O



die ballern die anstiege hoch. auch auf den recht flachen stücken haben die sofort wieder einen affenzahn drauf. 
da ging bei mir gar nichts mehr. 

in der schleife auf der anderen straßenseite nach der bachdurchfahrt dachte ich, dass mich jemand festhält. sowas von zäh.


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2014)

Ja genau bis man dann wieder quasi den anderen fahrer entgegen kommt wars echt hart^^

Fand den Start aber net so prall, da hab ich bestimmt einiges verloren, weil ich oft im Stau stand und bei den Trails wäre einiges mehr drin gewesen, wenn ich freie fahrt gehabt hätte...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe es gibt morgen bei uns keinen Stau. Da sind ein haufen Sprünge und ein Northshore-Element drin.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

jau, sprünge hatte ich heute auch.

nach der rundentrennung ging wohl über die cc strecke. hopp, hopp, hopp, ... und verfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab in den ersten paar km fast innen lenker gebissen...Auf den singletrails konnte man ja auch so verdammt schlecht überholn...



k_star schrieb:


> jau, sprünge hatte ich heute auch.
> 
> nach der rundentrennung ging wohl über die cc strecke. hopp, hopp, hopp, ... und verfahren.



Die CC Strecke ging neben unserer abfahrt nach der Rundentrennung her, da waren noch einige doubles usw

Verfahren hab ich mich dieses Jahr zum Glück net letztes Jahr war ich soo sauer


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe einfach dass es einen entschärften Start gibt und es nicht direkt durch den Barmenia Trail geht.


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

Moin !!!
Ich werd gleich Nomma nach Wetter Fahrn und Marcel mit Flaschen bewerfen und mir das eliterennen anschauenihr bekommt dann hier liveberuchterstattung


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2014)

Huehuehuehue


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

Bin so froh, dass ich net fahrn muss Mir tut alles weh....Iwe auch der komplette oberkörper, in einer abfahrt haben meine unterarme iwe gekrampft^^


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

Soo Marcel is gestartet..,, warte grad auf seine erste Durchfahrt 
... 

Markus schultelünzum is überigens auch am Start


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2014)

gerrit rosenkranz auch?


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

Jup so wie ich es mitbekommen hab min. Ein rosenkranz, weiß aber grad net welcher
Marcel is eben das erste mal an mir vorbei. Er liegt relativ weit vorne in einer ca5-7 Mann starken gruppe


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2014)

wenn es gerrit ist, wird schulle bestimmt ganz schön zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

Aktuell liegt er auf 1 in der drei Mann starken Gruppe... Und er is außer letzten Reihe gestartet wegen nachmeldung


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

So Sieger sind durch Ben Zwiehoff vor schultelünzum Samuel Rosenkranz auf 3


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2014)

Das war ja nicht so geil heute. Berg hoch ging irgendwie nichts, berg ab hatte ich ein paar gute Linien. Direkt nach dem Start habe ich durchs Fahren der A-Linie mit großem Sprung direkt ein paar Plätze gut gemacht. Danach ging es aber nicht mehr vorwärts.
Platz 16 im ersten NRW-Cup Rennen und das erste Mal, dass ich in einem Elite-Rennen nicht überrundet wurde. So viel schnellere als Schulle dürfte es nicht mehr geben, letztes Jahr in Haltern wurde ich fast zwei Mal von ihm überrundet.

Wirklich zufrieden bin ich jetzt aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2014)

Achwat! Ich fand es war net top Leistung, schau dir doch mal die Steigerung im vergleich zu letztem Jahr an!Die war doch sehr amtlich!
Und wenn du dich net top gefühlt hast, dann is die steigerung doch noch mehr Wert Meld einfach Saalhausen Buliga und dann kannste nomma schauen


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2014)

Falls ich dort auch nicht überrundet würde, wäre das geil  Ich hoffe einfach, dass meine Nase bis dahin wieder frei ist.

Ich gucke jetzt erstmal DTM


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2014)

sooo... bin auch wieder @home! 
6:05h auf der extrema = 12. AK und 108. Gesamt. Hardcore Strecke! Sausteil und echt heftige Abfahrten... die haerteste mit >1km Rockgarden gaaaanz zum Schluss.
Aber ohne Hoehenprofil am Lenker hab ich mich verpokert und am VORLETZTEN Berg final leer gemacht... aber dann kam noch eine 400hm hardcore Rampe. DA bin ich dann foermlich krepiert... 
Aber was ich auf den Abfahrten gemacht hab war einfach nur geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2014)

Schön das ihr alle heil, erfolgreich und zufrieden zurück seid. 
Hattest du kein Klebeband für`s Höhenprofil oder nur vergessen mitzunehmen ?
Dafür gibt`s auch Blümchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hab es einfach verkackt aus zu drucken und drauf zu kleben... Aber ich hab am letzten Berg die passende Strafe bekommen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (4. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> berge sind nichts für mich.
> vor allem auf der strecke, da man keine chance hat in einen rhythmus zu kommen.
> 
> und schaltungsprobleme hatte ich.
> ...



Prüf bitte mal, ob die Kurbel im Innenlager Axialspiel hat. Klingt für mich, als wenn die Kurbel weiter innen sitzt.

Gruß von einem sonst stillen Mitleser, Olaf


----------



## xeitto (4. Mai 2014)

Sauber! Ich hatte 5:06 std. auf der Grande. Platz 182 von 635 - ganz ok für die Voraussetzungen mit viel Training davor, Startblock c (der erste Anstieg war nur Stau) und ein paar technischen Problemen. Mir hats bei einem kleinen Sturz die Kettenführung zerlegt und dann war nach jedem Trail anhalten und Kette neu auflegen angesagt. Ganz toll, das hat ein paar Minuten gekostetl! Strecke war geil, hammer Trails, leider waren alle Plätze die ich in der Abfahrt gut gemacht hab durch das Ketten-Problem wieder weg. und zum Schluss hats mich auch gut aufgestellt mit Krämpfen... 

Jetzt die challenge: ich brauch ein 32er Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt, so ne scheisse will ich nicht nochmal haben! Aber wie? Nächstes wochenende ist das nächste Rennen und das muss an eine SRAM X0/S2210 BB30 Kurbel. Ideen? XX1 Spider ist nicht verfügbar, Absolute Black Direct Mount auch nicht und sonst gibt es irgendwie nix für BB30 Kettenlinie... oder weiß jemand was?

Edit: Das Ding dürfte passen, oder? http://www.wigglesport.de/north-sho...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360594696


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!

Der Spider sollte eigentlich passen. Gibt ja wohl auch nur eine GXP und BB30 Version.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2014)

Fuer die Problem ist das doch auch ganz amtlich ! 
Ich kam bis auf die "Probleme mit der Einteilung" und den daraus resultierenden Kraempfen am letzten Berg perfekt durch


----------



## xeitto (5. Mai 2014)

Ja, bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden für das erste Rennen dieses Jahr. Wobei hinten raus echt ein paar Körner gefehlt haben. Da muss ich einfach noch ein paar KM gegen KG tauschen  Stau und Kettenabwürfe haben schätzungsweise zusammen nicht mehr als 5 min gekostet, das hätte auch nicht viel geändert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich hab auch gemerkt, das es fuer so frueh im Jahr noch 500hm zu viel um mit voll Zug durch zu fahren... aber Spass hat es gemacht und mit dem Ergebnis kann ich erstmal leben


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Moooin!

@Sascha mir geht das immer bei langen Anstiegen so... Solang es nen sägezahnprofil gibt is alles gut, wenns aber mehr als 200 hm am Stück sind wird's brenzlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2014)

Lange Anstiege sind nicht das Problem, DIE liebe ich! 
Ich hab mich nur vertan (oder wurde mit einem "ronda grande" profil vertan) wie viel noch kommt und die letzten Reserven in den VORLETZTEN Berg gesteckt :/ Da war dann fuer den letzten nicht mehr viel im Tank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht und ihr wisst jetzt, wo es noch klemmt.
Vorhersehen kann man eh nicht alles.
Mir hat es mal am Anfang von einem 90km MA die Kette durch einen Klemmer verdreht. Das hatte ich aber durch den Schlamm nicht gesehen so das ich bis zum Schluss nicht richtig schalten konnte und fast alles auf dem großen Blatt fahren musste. 
Hätte ich richtig nachgesehen, wär es ein Klacks gewesen die Kette zu richten und der MA hätte wieder Spaß gemacht. Aber manchmal ist man zu sehr im Rennstress und kann nicht klar denken


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Is auch so... Gibt Situationen im rennen wo man im Nachhinein denkt: Wie blöd war ich eigentlich


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Da kann ich auf Holz klopfen. Hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2014)

Und noch schlimmer ist, wenn man flicken muss und nicht richtig den Reifen untersucht (was bei Schlamm nicht einfach ist) und den Ersatzschlauch einzieht. Dann aber nach ein paar Metern wieder einen Platten hat, weil das Steinchen noch im Reifen steckt.  Patrone alle und nur ne kleine Pumpe dabei, ist zum Glück nicht mir passiert.
Da ist schlauchlos eindeutig im Vorteil.


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Ich bin sooo sauer
Toxoholics tauscht meine Krone net auf Kulanz, obwohl die es mir vorher am Telefon gesagt hatten. Laut denen is die Gabel von 2009 und damit zu alt


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2014)

Das ist gemein... 400euro hast du gesagt? FRECH!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2014)

Dafür bekommt man ja ne Neue  Rockshox


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Bin auch echt sauer...vor allem hab ich dem vom Service am Telefon durchgegeben, was draufsteht usw und er hat gesagt is kein Problem

Ne RS hab ich ja jez schon, geht mmn auch besser das teil Trotzdem wollte ich die Fox ja verkaufen.

Frage mich auch, wie die auf Baujahr 2009 kommen?Gibbet schon so lange 29er Gabeln mit Tapered und QR 15?


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ist gemein... 400euro hast du gesagt? FRECH!



Jup 400...lasse sie mit jetzt unrepariert zurückschicken...lohnt sich ja hinten und vorne net. Hatta ja 250€ für dat dingen bezahlt



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dafür bekommt man ja ne Neue  Rockshox



Die funzen wenigstens und die von Sram stehen zu ihrem Wort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2014)

naja,... 650 fuer eine "neuwertige" mit kashima... ich wuerde mal im bikemarkt schauen,... vllt lohnt es doch.


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Nee keine Lust, da verkaufe ich die lieber als defekt (vielleich kann jemand ja Lowers und innenlaben gebrauchen) und Kashima bekommste auch für 400€
Die Lowers sind ja auch schon gebraucht. Ausserdem steht im Kostenvoranschlag ne 2009er CSU, von Kashima steht da nix.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2014)

War nur ein Vorschlag, das ich das erst schauen wuerde.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2014)

Sascha, hättest du gleich mal recherchiert und den Markt ausgelotet....oder Philipp schickt dir die Gabel, und du lässt deine Beziehungen rotieren


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Ich werd sie dann wohl in den Bikemarkt unter defekte teile schmeißen^^


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Wieder ein Mal ein Grund nichts von Fox zu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Jup bei SRAM waren die Kulant als ich die Sid eingeschickt habe. Die haben mir die CSU anstandslos getauscht und mir nur gesagt, dass ich doc bitte das nächste mal etwas früher servicen sollte


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Bei DT Swiss hat man das auch zwei Mal anstandslos gemacht. Einmal Krone + Service und einmal nur Service.


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2014)

Echt schwach...Fox is jez für mich gestorben.
Können eh keine leichten Gabeln baun


----------



## mete (5. Mai 2014)

Naja, bei ner 5 Jahre alten Gabel bei der man nicht einmal der Erstkäufer war...die müssen ja auch neue Gabeln verkaufen .


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Selbst meine OEM DT von der ich nicht Erstkäufer war wurde repariert. Fox und ehemals Toxo sind ja sowieso nicht so ganz problemlos.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Gerade schon mal gefragt, wie das denn am Sonntag mit Nachmelden ist


----------



## InoX (5. Mai 2014)

Habe wahrscheinlich keine Ansprüche aber bei mir waren drei Gabeln von Fox super.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup bei SRAM waren die Kulant als ich die Sid eingeschickt habe. Die haben mir die CSU anstandslos getauscht und mir nur gesagt, dass ich doc bitte das nächste mal etwas früher servicen sollte



in den unweiten des forum ist zu lesen, dass rock shox das in zukunft etwas anders handhaben will. da wirds nicht mehr so einfach was getauscht zu bekommen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2014)

Bei mir hat sich RockShox/Sport Import damals ein bisschen blöd angestellt bei meiner Psylo. Ansonsten musste ich bisher noch keine Gabel ungeplant einschicken. Alle paar zehntausend km mal die Fatty zu Kohl und gut is. Ach ja, der LRS ist unterwegs und der Rahmen sollte diese Woche auch abholbereit sein


----------



## InoX (5. Mai 2014)

brauchst ja nicht glauben dass der heute gearbeitet hat. Habe ihm die Steuerrohrplakette gebracht die ich wieder selber machen wollte. Konnte bis in seine Werkstatt vordringen. Von deinem Rahmen war noch nichts zu sehen und große Pakete standen auch nicht rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2014)

Ist ja egal, ob er arbeitet oder nicht. Kommt ja nur noch auf die Pulverbude an.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Metrum (5. Mai 2014)

Moin Männer!

Zurück von der Insel! 
Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

Tach! Gestern hab ich den Kalloy/Uno Vorbau bekommen. Echt sauer das Teil!






Irgendwer wollte noch das Gewicht der GXP Stages Arme wissen...





Und ja, ENDLICH wieder 1x9 am Trainingsrad... "Back in the arm's of the undead!"


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2014)

Sascha, auch im Englischen bekommt der Plural keinen Apostroph 

Der Vorbau sieht ziemlich gut aus. Bekommt man das Dekor runter? Wie lang ist der? Als ich zuletzt nach günstigen und leichten Vorbauten gesucht habe, kam nur Mist.


----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2014)

Auch Moinsen!

Hatte auch schon einiges von dem Uno Gerödel und war auch immer überrascht was die Waage anzeigte und die Verarbeitung betraf.
Und wenn man Aceton zur Hand hat genügt er sogar für die Eisdielenfahrt!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2014)

Moooin!
Schaut gut aus Sascha!

Gestern mal wieder Wildtiererfahrung gemacht
Gestern auffer Rückfahrt nach Hause hat es plötzlich im gebüsch geraschelt und ein Wurf Füchse is vor mir auf den Trail gepurzelt Die Racker sind dann vor mit stehen geblieben und haben mich angeguckt wusste net was ich machen sollte also erstmal das gleiche gemacht Mein erster gedanke: Ohhh wie Süß...Zweiter: Verdammt wo is Mama^^
Als ich mich dann etwas bewegt hab is die Rasselbande dann wieder ins Gebüsch und weg....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sascha, auch im Englischen bekommt der Plural keinen Apostroph
> 
> Der Vorbau sieht ziemlich gut aus. Bekommt man das Dekor runter? Wie lang ist der? Als ich zuletzt nach günstigen und leichten Vorbauten gesucht habe, kam nur Mist.



Tja... vllt ist es auch kein plural, sondern steht fuer armIEs 



Metrum schrieb:


> Auch Moinsen!
> 
> Hatte auch schon einiges von dem Uno Gerödel und war auch immer überrascht was die Waage anzeigte und die Verarbeitung betraf.
> Und wenn man Aceton zur Hand hat genügt er sogar für die Eisdielenfahrt!





maddda schrieb:


> Moooin!
> Schaut gut aus Sascha!
> 
> Gestern mal wieder Wildtiererfahrung gemacht
> ...



Vllt mach ich die Decors mal mit Nagellackentferner (der gute MIT Aceton!) runter... ist ein 90er und fuehl sich gut an.

Vor nem Fuchs haette ich net so den bammel... die sind suess, klein und verdammt scheu


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2014)

Ja das is wohl war, aber hier geht auch tollwut um usw und wenn da sonne mama denkt ihr wurf wird von nem Pink gekleideteten Typen bedroht wird, dann is dat net gerade gesund glaube ich. Aber war schon lustigVor allem ham die mich angeguckt, standen drei meter vor mir und haben sich net bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Mai 2014)

Naja, mit Tollwut hättest du dann zumindest immer ne Ausrede für all das was du deinen Biketeilen antust!!!!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2014)

Ich verschleiß doch ganz normal


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
jetzt ist wieder die Zeit des satten Grüns angebrochen, also Obacht auf zuwuchernden Waldwegen...Suhlen und Hasenlochgefahr


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Diese Erkenntnis hatte ich am Samstag. Voher eine Woche in Dortmund gefahren und BÄM -> alles grün am Möhnesee


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Mai 2014)

Der Vorbau sieht genau so aus wie der XLC Pro SL. Leicht und sehr günstig! 
Aber ich lass den mal lieber auf dem Rennrad.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Also der ~1m Drop ins "fast Flat" hat dem Vorbau am Sonntag genau gar nichts gemacht. 3x abgefahren und 6x im Rennen. Selbst die Gabel und die Reifen sind komplett durchgeschlagen. Bin da jetzt recht zuversichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

ich bin da auch recht entspannt. Kalloy gibt es schon eeewig und die wissen wie man Alu Teile macht.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Die bauen ja schließlich auch für alle


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

What ya wanna be? 
AIRBORNE!!!


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2014)

moin.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Mai 2014)

moin Leute,

was geht so???


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Grün draußen bekommt wieder reichlich zu saufen.


----------



## Metrum (7. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!

Ich glaube ich hätte 05:00 aufstehen sollen, als ich das erste Mal munter war - da war das Wetter wesentlich besser!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Mai 2014)

hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Moin! Heut Nacht is. Hier auch einiges runtergekomm...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Meine Büropflanze ist echt erstaunlich. Vorgestern hingen die Blätter dank des langen Wochenendes bis zum Boden (mein Kollege meinte schon, sie habe es jetzt endgültig hinter sich und schob es auf die Tatsache, dass ich sie meist mit Mineralwasser gieße) und nachdem ich sie gegossen und zwei Tage gewartet habe, sieht sie wieder aus wie neu. Und das ist nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2014)

'gewartet' ? 
Aber nicht hinein uriniert?

.. edit.. aahhhhh du hast zum Glück nur GEWARTET!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Manche Pflanzen wollen einfach nicht verrecken ...aber wenn sie es dann ein paar Mal geschafft haben unsere Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen, haben sie sich eine weitere Pflege echt verdient.  Die wachsen einem dann richtig ans Herz.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Bisher hat es noch keine meiner eigenen Pflanzen geschafft, langfristig zu überleben. Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich machen soll, wenn das Ding auf meinem Schreibtisch mal umgetopft werden will. Gilt das dann als Arbeitszeit?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

moin!
bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob ich mich fuer sonntag melden soll...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Arbeitszeit ist das nicht, aber aktive Pausengestaltung...und das freut den Chef, wenn du erholt und entspannt weiterarbeitest.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> moin!
> bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob ich mich fuer sonntag melden soll...


Melde dich an!, zu Hause musst du sonst nur Arbeiten.


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> moin!
> bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob ich mich fuer sonntag melden soll...


Mach einfach...komm am Samstag rüber und meld dich an! Dann können wir zsm noch die XCE Quali angucken, bis dahin sollte ic ja im Ziel sein...hoffe cih


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bisher hat es noch keine meiner eigenen Pflanzen geschafft, langfristig zu überleben. Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich machen soll, wenn das Ding auf meinem Schreibtisch mal umgetopft werden will. Gilt das dann als Arbeitszeit?


Frag doch Philipp, wozu haben wir denn hier nen Experten in SDachen "alles wat Wächst"

Mir gehts da genau so wie dir Hatte mal nen Kaktus, der musste dann von meiner Mama wieder aufgepäppelt werden


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Ach, Philipp soll fertig studieren und dann stelle ich ihn eine halbe Stunde pro Woche als persönlichen Büropflanzenpfleger ein. Als Entschädigung darf er dann mit mir Rad fahren 

Einen Kaktus habe ich auch schon verdursten lassen...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2014)

ich habe auch kein händchen für pflanzen.
bei mir überlebt nichts lange.

das dingen von meinem kollegen auf der arbeit ist schon mindestens 13 jahre alt und sieht aus wie frisch gekauft.


marcel, wenn du sonntag nicht fahren willst, dann fahr halt samstag.
und xce gucken ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. sind bestimmt nen paar geschosse dabei.


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Grad in der Vorlesung:

Prof: Wer von ihnen hat Frau oder Freundin?
-Keiner meldet sich 
Prof: Gut das spricht jez auch net gerade für sie


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Und wenn sich da eine Frau gemeldet hätte


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Warum gibt es bei uns nicht solche Spielplätze?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> marcel, wenn du sonntag nicht fahren willst, dann fahr halt samstag.
> und xce gucken ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. sind bestimmt nen paar geschosse dabei.



Für XCE kann man sich nicht nachmelden und auf XCM habe ich nicht so Lust.
Bin dann doch für XCO gemeldet und bekomme wohl ordentlich aufn Sack, aber wenn ich mit -1 Runde auf den Führenden rauskomme habe ich alles erreicht was ich möchte


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Das klingt nachm Plan. Werd auf jedenfall am Samstag da bleiben und mir die XCE Quali anschauen
Werde dann malwieder Live berichten.

Der Marathon in Saalhausen is aber auch geil


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Ich mache vorher Streckentraining und gucke dann XCE


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Ach leute ich bin echt Sauer.
Wir (Meine Eltern)hatten Ja Urlaub in Finale gebucht (Ferienhaus). Hatte gehofft, dass wenigstens nur ein Klausurtermin da reinfällt und ich nachkommen kann.
Naja jez hab ich meine beiden Wiwi Klausurtermine bekommen einer am 5.8 und einer am 14.8....Gebucht hatten wir vom 2-16.8

Tolle Wurst


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Vorallendingen auch mies, dass ihr jetzt erst eure Termine bekommt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Da musst du dich da unten beim Bürgermeister ins Vorzimmer setzten und eine Fernklausur unter Aufsicht der Sekretärin schreiben


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorallendingen auch mies, dass ihr jetzt erst eure Termine bekommt!


Jup heute bekommen, wir können nix planen in sachen urlaub



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da musst du dich da unten beim Bürgermeister ins Vorzimmer setzten und eine Fernklausur unter Aufsicht der Sekretärin schreiben


Geht das?!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Ich habe regulär erst gar keine Zeit für Urlaub - außer ich nehme mir die Zeit im Semester oder lasse Klausuren sausen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte mir Mal zur Prüfungszeit das Fußgelenk gebrochen und habe dann die Prüfungen allein im Vorzimmer vom Direktor nachgeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Meine Büropflanze ist echt erstaunlich. Vorgestern hingen die Blätter dank des langen Wochenendes bis zum Boden (mein Kollege meinte schon, sie habe es jetzt endgültig hinter sich und schob es auf die Tatsache, dass ich sie meist mit Mineralwasser gieße) und nachdem ich sie gegossen und zwei Tage gewartet habe, sieht sie wieder aus wie neu. Und das ist nicht das erste Mal.



Dass du sie mit Mineralwasser gießt kann sogar sehr gut sein. Höhere Nitratwerte, durch Kohlensäure niedrigerer ph Wert - bei unserem harten Wasser wahrscheinlich sehr gut als Gegenpol -, weniger Chlor, bla bla bla.

welches Wasser du zum Gießen nutzt ist noch interessant.


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe regulär erst gar keine Zeit für Urlaub - außer ich nehme mir die Zeit im Semester oder lasse Klausuren sausen.


Ich hab Pfingsten ne Woch freiEine Woche Rennrad+Enduro


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir Mal zur Prüfungszeit das Fußgelenk gebrochen uns habe dann die Prüfungen allein im Vorzimmer vom Direktor nachgeschrieben.


Auch geil, glaub aber net, dass das im Ausland geht.

Man bräuchte einfach so eine Leistungssportler Sonderbehanlung, die dürfen teilweise Klausurtermine verschieben


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Du musst es nur in den Kader schaffen. Den gibts meines Wissens nicht für Marathon


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Verdammt....Wir sollten einen für 24h aufmachen, das geht doch bestimmt oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Ben Zwiehoff ist im XC-Kader. Wenn du schneller bist, hast du vielleicht eine Chance. Für Nachwuchssichtung bist du leider zu alt


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Also ob ich je schneller sein werde als Zwiehoff....warst du in Wetter net da?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Der kann schon ziemlich gut Ratt fahren, ja


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorallendingen auch mies, dass ihr jetzt erst eure Termine bekommt!



Wir hatten unsere teilweise erst in der Woche vor der Klausur bekommen.


InoX schrieb:


> Dass du sie mit Mineralwasser gießt kann sogar sehr gut sein. Höhere Nitratwerte, durch Kohlensäure niedrigerer ph Wert - bei unserem harten Wasser wahrscheinlich sehr gut als Gegenpol -, weniger Chlor, bla bla bla.
> 
> welches Wasser du zum Gießen nutzt ist noch interessant.



Gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich ja so weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2014)

Ab und zu gieße ich auch mit Mineralwasser. Gerade dann wenn die Kohlensäure fast ganz raus ist.


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2014)




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Lustig: gerade haben meine Frau und mein Vater definiert, das ich in Zukunft nur noch Langdistanz fahren darf. PUNKT, Ende der Diskussion

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2014)

Deine Frau braucht wohl ihre Ruhe?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Ne. Die haben keinen Bock auf ewiges rum überlegen. Da ist sie sehr pragmatisch,...
Wie beim Teile kaufen: bevor ich 2 Wochen überlege und sie nerve, soll ich lieber gleich bestellen... Ach ja: ich brauch noch eine bb30 Stages...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne. Die haben keinen Bock auf ewiges rum überlegen. Da ist sie sehr pragmatisch,...
> Wie beim Teile kaufen: bevor ich 2 Wochen überlege und sie nerve, soll ich lieber gleich bestellen... Ach ja: ich brauch noch eine bb30 Stages...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Das heißt jetzt nicht...ich brauch....sondern....ich habe bestellt.  ...

Meine Frau verdreht nur noch die Augen und schüttelt mit dem Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Ne, ich Sag: ich überlege ob.... Und spätestens nach den 3. Mal kommt von ihr dann: bestell einfach und lass mich damit in Ruhe!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (7. Mai 2014)

gute erziehung


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

Haste gut hingekriegt sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Stetes klopfen bricht das bein 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (7. Mai 2014)

Fullgas am Gardasee ohne Kette  XX1-Blatt und Spider sind da, das wird jetzt erstmal dran geschraubt. Bremsbeläge sind runter, Lockout von der Lefty muss entlüftet werden... irgendwie hat das letzte Wochenende ganz schön Spuren hinterlassen. Und die Oakley hab ich auch auf einer der ersten Abfahrten verloren, ich Depp!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß warum ich die 60g für eine kefü nicht spaare 
Oakley verloren??? Bitter! Gott sei dank ist mit das noch nicht passiert... Ich liebe meine 3 großen O 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (7. Mai 2014)

ich hatte ja eine dran, nur das scheiss ding ist abbrochen und ich hatte damit auch sonst öfters stress! deswegen jetzt mal xx1. hab bisher aber auch kein narrow-wide blatt gehabt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Egal! E13 dran und Ruhe ist

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2014)

So hab meine verhasste FOx wieder....Is jez innen Bikemarkt geflogen...evtl hat ja jemand noch verwendung dafür.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2014)

Ich mag meine noch immer... Aber wer weiß wie lange noch. Danach kommt definitiv wieder eine lefty! 
War am Gardasee wieder sowas von begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (8. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Egal! E13 dran und Ruhe ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


die E13 geht doch nur bis 34 Z, oder? Ich fahr im Moment 32 und bin froh drum, hab dieses Jahr nur Wettkämpfe mit richtig steilen Strecken, nix zum drücken.

Zu Hause würde mir auch ein 36er reichen, aber damit wär ich am Gardasee bspw. verreckt. Jetzt hab ich den Spider und kann auch mal wechseln, das find ich eigentlich ganz charmant. Die Balckspire EinfachX hat bei mir nie 100% funktioniert. Die Kette hats da teilweise ganz dran vorbei geschafft und dann war die Kette mit Gewalt nicht wieder rein zu kriegen, also abschrauben, Kette drauf usw...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2014)

Nur bis 34? Komisch,ist mir nicht bekannt... 
Das 34er war am Gardasee schon "spassig" aber ging schon... Ideal wäre wahrscheinlich ein 32er gewesen, aber ich hab nur 34 und 36 da gehabt... Aber um meinen kleinen zu zitieren "harden the fuck up! " ;-)


----------



## xeitto (8. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> "harden the fuck up! " ;-)


got me


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
dieses Einblattproblem kann ich hoffentlich nächste Woche am eigenen Leib spüren. 
Die Lfz. wurde um eine Woche verschoben...
Da mache ich Fahrversuche mit 30Z am 27,5"


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen!

Kommt da dein neues Gerät Jens? Hatte ich schon wieder völlig vergessen. 
Die Sonne scheint und ich hoffe dass ich bald raus komme, bevor sie wieder weg ist.


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2014)

Moin. Dieses ICB 2 ist ja wieder voll für n Eimer. Meine Meinung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2014)

Das Gelaber im entsprechenden Thema ist aber noch viel schlimmer  Da in diesem Forum aber von vornherein feststeht, in welche Richtung so ein Rad gehen wird, ist es eh vollkommen uninteressant, finde ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Ein echtes IBC-Bike wär für mich, wenn eine vorgefertigte Umfrage im Detail ausgewertet würde.
Zuerst sollte der Einsatzzweck festgelegt werden und dann die Umfrageergebnisse umgesetzt werden.

Für mich ist das angedachte Bike aber schon ein guter Ansatz.
Meine Kriterien:
-Tourenbike
-max. 150mm FW und 27,5"
-keine Züge und Leitungen außen am Rahmen
-Absenkbare Sattelstütze
-Stoßdämpfer im Oberrohr
-Werkzeugbox im Tretlagerbereich
-eine (o.zwei) Trinkflaschen im Rahmendreieck
-RockShox
-Getriebe  (muss nicht unbedingt)
-max. 12,5 kg incl. Pedalen


Aber ist jetzt egal ...ich muss mit meinem "Vonderstangebike" klarkommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber ist jetzt egal ...ich muss mit meinem "Vonderstangebike" klarkommen.



Moin!

-> Nein, wie tragisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2014)

hartes los... aber du schaffst das!


----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2014)

naja, das ibc ist einfach mehr abfahrts/all mountain/enduro orientiert als wir hier.. eigentlich klar, dass ein community bike unseren/meinen geschmack nicht trifft.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2014)

Aber mal ehrlich - es gibt doch sowieso schon genug Racebikes. Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, dass der Markt in den anderen Rad-Kategorien nicht auch sehr umfassend wäre. 
Für mich dürfte es ja gerne ein On-One Codeine oder ein Banshee Prime sein. Das relativ leicht aufgebaut mit ~ 12kg und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2014)

davon abgesehen würde ich mir mein traumbike auch einfach selbst aufbauen.. dazu brauch ich keine community 
und selbst wenn es um die geometrie geht.. dann gäbs halt n maßrahmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> davon abgesehen würde ich mir mein traumbike auch einfach selbst aufbauen.. dazu brauch ich keine community
> und selbst wenn es um die geometrie geht.. dann gäbs halt n maßrahmen


Lass uns mal teilhaben an dem Traum 
In welche Richtung würde es bei dir gehen ?

Allerdings ist ein echtes Unikat immer teurer als Masse.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde....hätte ich auch noch ein paar Träume auf Lager


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Lass uns mal teilhaben an dem Traum
> In welche Richtung würde es bei dir gehen ?
> 
> Allerdings ist ein echtes Unikat immer teurer als Masse.
> ...


Same here Mein Traumbike würde gut 5Stellig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Die Kosten könnte ich noch nicht mal abschätzen, k.A was so ein ABS u. Traction Control Chip für`s Rad kostet ?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2014)

Ich muss berg auf auch immer Bremsen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich muss berg auf auch immer Bremsen


Ist doch nicht so schlimm, runterwärts kühlen doch die glühenden Scheiben wieder ab  ....obwohl, können Carbonscheiben glühen ?


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht so schlimm, runterwärts kühlen doch die glühenden Scheiben wieder ab  ....obwohl, können Carbonscheiben glühen ?


Schmilzen können die


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2014)

Carbon-Keramik Bremsen können glühen, ertragen aber auch allgemein höhere Temperaturen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Schmilzen können die


Nee, die verkohlen


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2014)

carbonscheiben müssen glühen, denn dann entfallten sie erst ihre volle leistung.

http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/motogp/news-188237-technik-wie-funktioniert-eine-motogp-bremse/


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2014)

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt es stabile Carbonscheiben schon für`s Fahrrad? ...das wär genau das richtige für unser Tandem.
Da glühen die Scheiben immer nach längeren Abfahrten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2014)

moin, 

mal was anderes Suche ne günstigen 26" Hardtail Rahmen so 17" groß mit Canti-Sockel hat da wer ne Idee???

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt doch überall Rahmen 
z.B.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/26-Rahmen-Be...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4844a1cc4c


http://www.ebay.de/itm/26-Zoll-Alu-...005&prg=9765&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=310389099596&rt=nc

.....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2014)

Jaaaaaaaa Ok hätte ja sein können bei euch muß was weg  Danke Jens


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Habe ich dich jetzt verärgert?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2014)

nee so schnell geht das nicht, ach ist einfach schwierig günstig und schön zu finden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nee so schnell geht das nicht, ach ist einfach schwierig günstig und schön zu finden...


Deine Suchanfragen kann man nicht immer leicht beantworten , weil genauere Infos fehlen.
Material, Einsatzzweck, max. Investsumme, Farbe, Zustand,....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Mai 2014)

da gebe ich dir recht  das weis ich manchmal leider auch nicht ;-) habe erstmal was frauenfreundliches gefunden


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2014)

War heute das erste Mal bei der Mountainbike Gruppe unserer Uni. War echt ganz witzig und hab ein paar neue Trails kennengelernt


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2014)

glaube mein Traumbike wäre gar nicht so teuer. Vielleicht so 2000 bis 2500 Euro. Das Problem ist nur dass ich nicht mehr alles kriegen würde oder eine Weile suchen müsste.

Yeti ARC, 970er XTR mit Hope Bremsen und eventuell bissel Eloxkram vielleicht von Tune... Weiße Fox oder TS8SL. Fertig ist die Laube. Lenker vielleicht von raceface oder so...


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> glaube mein Traumbike wäre gar nicht so teuer. Vielleicht so 2000 bis 2500 Euro. Das Problem ist nur dass ich nicht mehr alles kriegen würde oder eine Weile suchen müsste.
> 
> Yeti ARC, 970er XTR mit Hope Bremsen und eventuell bissel Eloxkram vielleicht von Tune... Weiße Fox oder TS8SL. Fertig ist die Laube. Lenker vielleicht von raceface oder so...


Wie bescheiden du doch bis
Nen arc Rahmen allein kostet aber auch schon gut 900€....


Mein traumbike sähe so aus:

Rewel 29er auf Maß mit cd steuerrohr
Lefty Carbon
Bike ahead composites Lrs
Titan anbauteile
Hopebremsen
CD hollowgram kurbel
Und dann bitte ne acros Age die mit der xx1 zsm funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2014)

Rewel wäre auch was für mich 



InoX schrieb:


> Weiße Fox oder TS8SL.



Das ist aber sehr profan.

Eine Use SUB wäre ganz geil, glaube ich  Oder eine Marzocchi RAC.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2014)

Für Träumereien seid ihr aber noch sehr dicht an der Realität ....ich vermisse ein bisschen Utopie


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es stabile Carbonscheiben schon für`s Fahrrad? ...das wär genau das richtige für unser Tandem.
> Da glühen die Scheiben immer nach längeren Abfahrten.



Du meinst die Kettlecycles.com Scheibchen?! 
Davon hört man ja leider nicht mehr viel. Die ersten Tests hierzulande waren eher bescheiden.

.
.
.Moin!


----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2014)

Moin Männer!


----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2014)

Moin.

Zum Traumrad: etwas in der Art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also in 26 Zoll mit dem alten Rahmen den man dann wahrscheinlich auch gebraucht kaufen müsste.

Na gut ich habe die ChrisKing Laufräder vergessen... 3000 €


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2014)

Morgen!
Das schlimme ist, dass ich mit meinem Epic dem Traum recht nahe waere... 
Da noch eine 10cm Terralogic Lefty und ein halbes Kilo runter (Sworks, Mckf Steuerrohr, XTR 11/40 Kassette,...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2014)

wenigstens einer hier.

Mal sehen wie mein Big Forest wird. Vielleicht ist das ja auch ganz gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2014)

Also auf dem Bild da oben kann ich dem Yeti nicht sonderlich viel abgewöhnen. Da fand ich dein Tomac bspw. schicker.


----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2014)

ja die Aufbauten sind nie sehr gut die man findet. Mir ging es jetzt nur um das Rahmenset. Vermutlich ist der Rahmen auch in einer L. Dann das Sofa und die Spacer...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2014)

zum thema traumräder...

das sind meine...mit chris king LRS...





aber im ernst...Traumrad...das hier...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

moin,

nice, Onkel aber da fehlt noch das kleine Schwarze ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2014)

Kann ich gar nix abgewinnen... Gabel und lrs ja... aber IF? neee... kKollege steht da auch voll drauf...dann eher ein Baum.
Muss mal schauen, vllt tausche ich mein CompCarbon gegen ein WeltCup, das wuerde mich noch reizen, oder ich lass es "ueberholen", Daempferservice und neu Lackieren...


----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2014)

aber im ernst...Traumrad...das hier...




[/QUOTE]

Moin alter Schweizer!

Das ist schon ein sehr geiles Bike!

Aber andererseits ist es ja auch irgendwo Mist wenn man sein Traumbike hat - oder?
Man braucht doch auch Sehnsüchte und Träume im Leben!!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

sascha, das mit dem Epic-Wunsch wird bestimmt schwierung zu entscheiden, obwohl das neue ja super sein soll, ja aber im Preis...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2014)

Ich haette ja nur gerne die fette Schwinge... Aber ich glaub wenn ich das CompCarbon "neu machen" wuerde (Daempfer/Lager Service und einmal matt schwarz lackieren...) Waere das schon sehr geil


----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2014)

Das Epic Worldcup sieht schon geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2014)

Ja... nur solo bekommt man den Expert kaum, der solo Sworks ist sack teuer und das komplette Expert auch... aber mal abwarten. Ist ja nicht so, das ich mit dem Epic so wie es da steht nicht klar komme


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

wäre sicher auch g..l und individueller


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2014)

verbesserungen gibt es immer...auch an einem traumbike...
wir sind hier ja alle so krank, dass wir ni ein bike fertig haben werden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
einige haben sich anscheinend schon fast ihre Träume erfüllt  ....ich noch nicht, muss bestimmt 100+ werden damit ich das noch schaffe 
Epic ist supergeil, aber da geht noch was in meinen Träumen 

Auf alle Fälle träume ich dieses WE vom Radfahren , da unsere Freunde unbedingt eine "Dresdenkulturtour" angeleiert haben.
Also bis später, quält eure Muskeln für mich mit


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

Jens, radelst du jetzt nach Dresden rüber  ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Schön wär`s, aber ich bin nur Beifahrer im Minibus


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

schade wäre ja von dir machbar


----------



## Metrum (9. Mai 2014)

Dann benimm dich halt so dass sie dich nie wieder mitnehmen wollen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich nicht machen....sind mein Elektriker und Klempner/Heizungsspezi----wichtige Leute, die braucht man ab u. zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn du da net nett bis, dann siehts wohl verdammt düster für dich aus

So ich werd jez mal auf die Rolle gehen. MOrgen dann Marathon in Saalhausen. Start is schon um 10 und ich hab 95km anfahrt-.-


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2014)

ich habe gehört, dass du morgen langstrecke fährst?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Start is schon um 10 und ich hab 95km anfahrt-.-



Wie süß


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2014)

dachte ich mir eben auch


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2014)

Ach jungs ich schlaf halt gerne vorm Rennen aus. In Wetter hatte ich 30min anfahrt und 13 Uhr start...das is dann schon vernünftiger




k_star schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, dass du morgen langstrecke fährst?!


Hö?! Ich fahr Mittel


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2014)

Ich mache mir etwas mehr Sorgen um den Zustand der XC-Strecke. Das kann ja morgen schon richtig lustig werden.
Hier sind übrigens noch ein Lenker, Bremsbeläge und ein Eimer Dot eingetroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2014)

Eine Ladung Verschleiß Teile kam hier auch an,... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2014)

bäh, ist das schäbig im wald.

war gestern und heute mal etwas im wald unterwegs, als einstimmung für morgen.

das einzig gute ist ja, dass das bike nur kurz abgespült werden muss und wieder blitze blank ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2014)

Gestern ging es in Dortmund zumindest richtig gut


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr trotzdem Renegade hinten...Saalhausen stortzt ja auch nur so von forstautobahn...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2014)

Ich zieh mir auf den Clincher-Satz noch einen GroundControl auf. Hab mal Videos von 2012 gesehen mit ähnlichem Wetter.

Epische Starterliste - außerdem gefühlt 90% der Leute aus Wetter auch am Start. Zwischendrin steht irgendwo der Marcel 
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/r...t=1&name=c Startlisten|Startliste&format=view


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2014)

Fürs XC Rennen würd ich das auch machen...beim Marathon wird Renegade/Fast track reichen...

EDIT: Zwiehoff is ja gar net am start...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2014)

Der fährt sicher U23


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2014)

richtig

allgemein sind die startlisten aber recht voll.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2014)

Ah...wieder was gelernt...Aber sonst:

Lexware, Fuji Bike Rockets, KMC Koga, CFR, Superior Brentjens und so weiter und so weiter...alles da


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2014)

rapiro nicht vergessen.

bin gespannt wie sich rosenkranz in dem feld schlägt.
denke er wird ein feuerwerk abbrennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen wer dann am Sonntag auch wirklich fährt...

Viele stehen wohl (auch) in Solothurn am Start.



k_star schrieb:


> rapiro nicht vergessen.
> 
> bin gespannt wie sich rosenkranz in dem feld schlägt.
> denke er wird ein feuerwerk abbrennen.



In Hellental und in Bad Salzdetfurth war er mächtig schnell!


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2014)

So ich bin jez pennen... Muss morgen um 6:30 Fahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2014)

Nöööööt


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Hier ist schon die Sonne draußen und ich wünsche denen die es gebrauchen können auch ein wenig davon!
Hoffe Philipp hat den Wecker gehört und ist jetzt schon bei der dritten Rast um die lange Fahrt zu überstehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2014)

Moin an alle. Hier auch sonne... frühstücken, budi laufen gehen und abgeben und dann ab nach singen mit dem teambus

dann eine runde noch die strecke anschauen und am abend gute Kollegen treffen was essen und trinken.

Morgen geht's dann auf die mitteldistanz...mal schauen wieviel der abstand zwischen bahnradweltmeister und mir wird

schönes Weekend Jungs... und alle die rennen fahren... hopp hopp...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
Philipp steht sicher schon im Startblock 
Dann mal viel Spaß Jens! Klingt auf jedenfall nach einem guten Plan.
Ich mache hier noch mein Rad fertig und fahre heute Mittag nach Saalhausen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

moin jungs,

danke den Regen habe ich erstmal hier...den Racern viel glück unf erfolg bis später


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2014)

Haut rein Jungs! 
Da die Beine den Gardasee wohl überstanden haben, mache ich heute das erste Intervalltraining mit der stages... Bin gespannt, wie das ist, wenn man die Belastung gescheit dosieren kann...


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2014)

Soo Bin schon länger wieder im Ziel... Is ganz gut gelaufen und es hat immerhin für Platz 10bei den Herren gereicht 
War verdammt matschig mittlerweile schüttet es und die startet der XCE dm tun mir verdammt leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Ist doch super Philipp oder waren es nur 11?
Habe heute morgen mal Reste an nen Rahmen gesteckt, nur aus Spaß und zum verkauf.
Sieht in echt irgendwie besser aus.


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

oh ist ja wieder ne 29" ;-)


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Ja, Langweile und Reste Maik!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2014)

Ich find's ziemlich schick. Heute bin ich mit dem Crosser 'ne Runde entspannt gefahren und morgen geht's um 6:30 Uhr raus und dann ins Auto und zum Marathon...


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe mal dass du nicht auch so ne lange Anreise wie Philipp hast!!! Und natürlich maximale Erfolge!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

gefallen tut es mir auch ....


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Vorn fliegen noch zwei KB runter und hinten kommt noch ein Schaltwerk dran. 
Dann kommen noch die weißen Griffe und das Schaltwerk vom Flash dran, weil ich da jetzt paar passende Grüne gefunden habe
und da erstmal ein altes XTR dran kommt bis ich paar Trigger für das Force Schaltwerk habe. Gewicht sparen!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

ach soll doch noch fertig werden  , ein wenig zum Schrauben brauchste wohl immer, wa


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Klar - und wenn das weg ist kommt das nächste dran!
Bekomme noch ein 26er Fully zusammen, fehlt nur noch ein Rahmen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

ok, und ich bin froh wenn endlich mein Straßen-SSp fertig wird   hast du noch was an radgabeln da?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dass du nicht auch so ne lange Anreise wie Philipp hast!!! Und natürlich maximale Erfolge!!!



Danke. Ich fahre ca. 70 km. Also recht entspannt.


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Gabeln habe ich nix mehr da, habe letztens echt ne Schrottfuhre gemacht und entsorgt. War aber alles nix tolles mehr.
Hat noch jemand ne Lenkerschelle für ne Oro rumliegen? Habe bei meinem Kind die eine klar bekommen. Als sein Bike fertig war meinte er "nur die rechte Bremse noch bissel tiefer" und da hat es dann "knack!" gemacht. Also alles wieder zurück in die Werkstatt und neue Bremsen dran!


----------



## Metrum (10. Mai 2014)

Beim Fully habe ich mal auf weiß, Fox und 120mm gewechselt, finde ich so besser.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2014)

Gz zum 10. Und schickte fuji! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2014)

Fuji sieht wirklich gut aus!

Die Strecke in Saalhausen ist mal richtig haarig. Den Downhill bin ich nicht einmal am Stück runtergekommen. Habe aber auch keinen gesehen der das geschafft hat. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass durch die anderen Rennen vorher die Strecke schon ausreichend ausgefahren ist und man das Rad nur noch in die Fahrrinne bringen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (10. Mai 2014)

Hübsch! Die Überseztung ist nur "falsch rum"  Hinten muss groß...

Bin heute in der Pfalz den Gäsbock-Marathon gefahren. Sehr cooles Event, allerdings ohne offizielle Zeitmessung, dafür mit Dampfnudeln & co an den Verpflegungsstationen  Hab "gewonnen", auch wenns nix zu gewinnen gab. Leider war kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt die Beschilderung kurz falsch und uns hat's natürlich erwischt. Somit wurden dann aus geplanten 80km 85 und ich war sowas von blau...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2014)

Intervalle mit Wattmesser sind geil! Man kann es suaberer fahren und durch die "intervall to exhaustion" Methode, weis man definitiv und genau, wann Schluss ist.
Rein nach dem Gefuehl waere ich einen weniger gefahren, aber ich bin in der Druchschnittsleistung im Intervall noch keine 7% gefallen -> NOCHMAL


----------



## BENDERR (10. Mai 2014)

HÖR AUF!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2014)

?


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2014)

Moin Mädels, Wochenendgenießer, Rennfahrer und Museumsbesucher!


----------



## xeitto (11. Mai 2014)

Moin! Besser kann man kaum in den Sonntag starten, als wenn einem der Marder über Nacht am Kraftstoff- und Turboschlauch rumknabbert. Wenn ich das Vieh erwisch....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

Moin,  na viel geht da ja dann nicht mehr....kenne das Vieh aber auch


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr dann gleich mal nach Saalhausen - wird sicher so richtig geil bei dem Wetter


----------



## Metrum (11. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Moin,  na viel geht da ja dann nicht mehr....*kenne das Vieh aber auch*



Meinst du der ist südwärts gewandert Maik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

hmm, würd ich gern aber alles schön weit weg von hier


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Meinst du der ist südwärts gewandert Maik?


hoffe Ich aber seine Familie ist groß und alle sin nicht mitgezogen


----------



## xeitto (11. Mai 2014)

Das tolle war ja, dass ich rückwärts aus der Einfahrt gerollt bin, dann ging der Motor aus und der Bus steht halb auf der Straße. Und wieder reinschieben war alleine auch nicht drin... geht bergauf und 2t sind mir zu viel ohne Frühstück  Aber der ADAC war schnell da, die müssen ja was fürs Image tun...


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Soo Leute...hab grad mal noch eben fürs 24h Rennen in Offenburg zugesagt. Bin bis Freitag 13. Juni eh unten in frankreich und fahr dann halt eben die 73 km rüber nach Offenburg und starte da im 8er


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2014)

Bist du doof? Hast du nicht mit gelesen, als ich das Video von der Strecke gepostet habe??? 
Aber Cool, dann sehen wir uns. Ich fahre ja mit dem Kollegen im 2er;-)


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich doch eh unten bin? A paar Kollegen brauchten ausserdem noch einen Fahrer

Und wir treffen uns endlich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2014)

War ja nicht ernst gemeint 
aber wegen der Strecke lohnt es glaub ich net sooo...
Muss mal mit dem Kollegen selber testen, alleine schon wegen der Materialwahl.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Grad schon ein Photo von gestern bekommen:






Vielen Dank an Stefan Meiners

War glaube ich nach 20km oder so, da wars noch relativ trocken und es hat noch nicht geregnet


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

hast du da wieder so ne Halstuch um?


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Jup


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2014)

Der "signatur-buff" 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2014)

Ui ui ui!
Um eine Erfahrung reicher und einen Bremshebel ärmer...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2014)

Was hast du gemacht? Abflug?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Marcel net so wortkarg...mir will ne Story hörn!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2014)

Joa einmal selbstverschuldet, da hab ich sie nur verdreht. Nach Feindkontakt habe ich dann das Innenleben gematscht.

Also heute war für mich mein erstes Bundesliga Rennen in Saalhausen - die Strecke ist über Nacht nicht besser geworden. Die Wiesenanstiege hoch und das teilweise noch mit Wurzeln. Die meiste Zeit musste man Laufen und Schieben. Nach einem Fahrfehler vom Vordermann musste ich den Tracto-Downhill auch Schieben und danach waren die anderen zwei Abfahrten irgendwie fahrbar/rutschbar. Das schlimme ist nur, wenn man mal den Fuß rausstellen muss, hat man direkt so viel Schlamm eingesammelt, dass man nicht mehr ins Pedal kommt.
In der zweiten Runde konnte ich ohne großen Verkehr schon ein paar Plätze gut machen und mehr Fahren. Im Tracto-DH aber Kontakt gehabt und den Bremshebel nach Vorne aus dem Kolben gerupft. Die beiden nächsten Abfahrten gingen sogar irgendwie zu fahren, aber Lenker gerade machen und sortieren hat so viel Zeit gekostet, dass ich nach der zweiten Runde (von fünf) aus dem Rennen genommen wurde. Immerhin noch Platz 30 und nicht letzter. So gab es auch noch einen BuLi-Punkt 

Wer meint die XX1 funktioniert bei Schlamm nicht lügt  Über die Schaltung habe ich mir im Rennen die wenigsten Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2014)

So muss das aussehen! Gerade im tiefen schmock macht sich ein 1*xx antrieb bezahlt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Geil du has nen Punkt!!!

Du ich bin grad verwirrt. Schulle schreibt iwas von DNF auf Facebook steht aber auf Rang zwei drin und wir kommen dann bei dir die Rundenzeiten von Runde drei bis fünf in den ergebnissen zu stande, wenn du nach runde zwei ausm Rennen genommen wurdest?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2014)

Hää? Bei mir passt alles. Schulle habe ich noch beim Duschen getroffen, der war ziemlich gefrustet. Der ist nach 3 Runden ausgestiegen oder so.


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2014)

Ach verdammt waren die Ergebnisse aus Wetter


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

Morschen Männer!


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2014)

Moooin!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach verdammt waren die Ergebnisse aus Wetter



Nöööööt 

Moinsen!


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Moin.


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


>



Super Farbkonzept:


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

Das Schaltauge war ganz schön verbogen. Schliff fast am 11er Ritzel. Ist beim Fahren aber nicht aufgefallen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2014)

Beim gestrigen Marathon wurde der 3. disqualifiziert, da er in einer ausgewiesenen Schiebepassage (nur dadurch konnte das Rennen durch den Förster dieses und letztes Jahr genehmigt werden) gefahren ist  Diejenigen, die den Müll ihrer Gels und Riegel in die Botanik schmeißen, hätten sie auch mal erwischen sollen. Sowas Asoziales...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn es eben verboten ist, sollten sich auch alle dran halten. Ich schmeiße leere Gels in den Verpflegungszonen weg oder zurück ins Trikot.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2014)

Ich stopf die auch immer ins Trikot oder in den Bund von den Hosenbeinen... Da transportier ich auch immer die vollen, is iwe praktischer als die rückentasche


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn es eben verboten ist, sollten sich auch alle dran halten. Ich schmeiße leere Gels in den Verpflegungszonen weg oder zurück ins Trikot.



Eben. Wenn Platz war, eine volle Verpackung mitzunehmen, wird auch Platz sein, die leere Verpackung wieder einzustecken. Klebrig hin oder her. Es wurde auch ein älterer Herr beobachtet, der in der Schiebepassage gefahren ist und - Karma sei Dank - in einer sandigen Kurve eine Bodenprobe genommen hat


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Mai 2014)

Moin!

Auf jeden Fall! Sogar bei den kleinen CC-Geschichten bleibt viel liegen. Das muss wirklich nicht sein.
Samstag beim EMC hielt sich das noch in Grenzen.


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Finde ich sehr gut, dass der raus geflogen ist. Das mit den Gels finde ich auch immer eine Sauerei. Abgesehen davon, dass es genug Zeug gibt was nicht in Plastik steckt, kann man seinen Dreck ruhig wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits ,
fleißig, fleißig ihr Leut .
Ich verdünne immer die Gele in so winzigen Trinkfläschchen für Läufer und hab sie im Trikot. Lässt sich dann super in den Mund pressen und es ist nicht so eklig süß. 





  und trinken muss man dann auch nicht extra dazu.




Der Kulturerbetod


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2014)

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft ....nur leider war ich nicht mehr so ruhig nach Bier und Wein


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2014)

Au Jens da habt ihr aber wirklich Kultur gemacht!

Wers noch net gesehen hat, et gibt ma wieder was zu lesen von mir: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=634375826636961&set=o.118195024992834&type=1


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2014)

oh, mitleid kann ich gebrauchen!

die ersten 20 km lief es gar nicht, dann gings bis km 65 gut, und dann ging noch weniger als am anfang.
habe aber tapfer durchgehalten und war nach 6h 32min im ziel.


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

Oh, da habe ich ja nach dem Abendbrot was zu lesen! 

Fertiger:


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2014)

Ein komplett schwarzes Schaltwerk und dann ist das doch echt super!

Weiß nicht was du hat... Da werden wesentlich schlechtere Räder als das heil der Welt angepriesen... Bissle weniger understatement! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, mitleid kann ich gebrauchen!
> 
> die ersten 20 km lief es gar nicht, dann gings bis km 65 gut, und dann ging noch weniger als am anfang.
> habe aber tapfer durchgehalten und war nach 6h 32min im ziel.


Hauptsache durchgehalten  und die Technik hat funktioniert.



Metrum schrieb:


> Oh, da habe ich ja nach dem Abendbrot was zu lesen!
> 
> Fertiger:
> Anhang anzeigen 292471


Gefällt mir  
Blanke Gabel und Felgen , welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

Die Gabel ist blank weil rote Decals drauf waren. Wenn ich es behalten wöllte hätte ich mir blaue anfertigen lassen.
Ist 48 cm, Jens.
Danke Sascha! Das Schaltwerk ist eigentlich ein Platzhalter weil ich Idiot statt nem 9fach das 10fach versendet hatte und ich jetzt
mit dem Käufer zurück tauschen muss.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2014)

Du... ich hab, als ich die Wii verkauft habe das Tetris Spiel drin gelassen... Meine Frau könnte noch immer kotzen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

Das war doch Absicht Sascha, weil du Zuwendung erfahren wolltest und sie immer nur gezockt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Das Fuji gefällt mir richtig gut. also für ein 29er natürlich. Würde ich sofort nehmen. Hätte mein Giant so ausgesehn hätte ich es vielleicht behalten.


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hört auf - ich will das verkaufen!!!! 
Ich werde es auch besser keinen Meter fahren, nicht dass ich auf dumme Gedanken komme.
Aber ich finde 26er halt auch schöner und eventuell das stählerne 27,5er!


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

aber nur eventuell


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2014)

Ne,... Aber in dem Spiel ist sie unmenschlich!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> aber nur eventuell



Naja, noch gibts ja Gemecker was alles falsch ist an dem Teil (Kefü, Bahnradübersetzung, Front zu hoch,...)!


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne,... Aber in dem Spiel ist sie unmenschlich!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Also dann wars doch Absicht!!!!


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Du kriegst auch alles raus.

Was ist das für eine schwarze Kurbel? Die sieht gut aus.


----------



## Metrum (12. Mai 2014)

Irgend ne Sram 12noch was. Weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

habe gerade mal geschaut. Eine deore ist ja nicht mal 40 Gramm schwerer als eine XT. wasn Quatsch da ne XT zu kaufen... Natürlich ohne Kettenblätter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

das ist ja auch mal eine interessante Interpretation von "sein Hobby zum Beruf machen".

http://www.welt.de/regionales/duess...Jahre-dauernde-Weltreise-mit-dem-Fahrrad.html


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

Moin.

Falls jemand ein neues SW braucht: XTR für 95 € 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/kompo...190/shimano-xtr-schaltwerk-rd-m981-shadow-sgs


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2014)

moin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

Philipp hat scheinbar nix zu tun!? 



InoX schrieb:


> Das Fuji gefällt mir richtig gut. also für ein 29er natürlich. Würde ich sofort nehmen. Hätte mein Giant so ausgesehn hätte ich es vielleicht behalten.



Dein XTC sah ziemlich gut aus. Deutlich besser als die Carbon-Modelle sowieso. Und schnell machen die auch nicht. Hat man ja am Sonntag gesehen 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne,... Aber in dem Spiel ist sie unmenschlich!!!



Meine macht mich mittlerweile meist bei Dr. Mario fertig...


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!

Alles grau draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Hier auch schon seit gestern Bin im moment grad dabei meine ganzen Bikes auf vordermann zu Bringen. Sprich lager tauschen, Bremsen servicen usw....


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

Ich sollte am Epic auch Service machen (vordere Bremsleitung tauschen...) aber ich komme zu nix... wahrscheinlich erst am Sonntag.
Im Moment ist es nur : Arbeit/Training/Family... schrauben geht net.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Grad wwar die Kripo hier im Hörsaal. Laptop vom Prof wurde geklaut und die Kripo kommt natürlich dann mitten in der Vorlesung und es wird erstmal am rednerpult geschaut, wie was aufgebrochen wurde


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

moin,

bei euch ist ja schon was los....jetzt erstmal ne Kaffee und hoffen der Postmann/frau kommt


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Das Wetter ist nicht so schlecht, um die 10°C und minimal nieselig 

Mein Enduro kommt voraussichtlich noch eine Woche später


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Och nöö Jens...was machen die denn bei BC mit deinem Rad?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

ja warten nervt...wo wilste denn das Enduro bei dir einsetzten? Was macht dein Crosser?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab eben nochmal bei Radon angerufen, es wird wohl in der Woche ab 19.5. kommen
Bike-Discount hat wohl zu heftig 25jähriges gefeiert und kommt nicht zum montieren....hoffentlich ist es dann auch mangelfrei. 

Mit dem Enduro werde ich dann schön durch unser Hügelland heizen und Harz/ Thüringen und Erzgebirge mit einbeziehen.
Mal sehen was man mit so einem Geschoß alles machen kann ?....mein Junge wird mich schon über einige Trails scheuchen. 
Ich hoffe, das ich mich nicht gleich auf`s Maul lege 

Der Crosser hat z.Z. Straßenräder und wird zum Training genommen, wenn ich mal keine Lust habe durch den "schutzigen" Wald zu fahren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

ahjah....


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Komm mal rüber nach  wermelskirchen, hier geht in sachen enduro einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Komm mal rüber nach  wermelskirchen, hier geht in sachen enduro einiges


Da muss ich aber erst ein bisschen üben 
Ich hab mir ja dazu die Pedalen und die Botten gekauft. Mal sehen ob man dann schnell genug raus und wieder reinkommt. Über Wurzelteppiche sollte es aber mit Clickies sicherer gehen.
Hoffentlich geht der Plan auf


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Ach wird schon laufen mit den Pedalen. 

Und was heißt hier üben? Das Enduro was du gekauft hast fährt doch schon fast von alleine


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

das erste, was ich im bikepark als gemacht habe: meine xt klicker dran, den sattel auf das maximum hoch (was die stummelstuetze halt her gab) und bin mit den sidis gefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch die XT genommen, obwohl die CB Mallet DH mehr gereizt haben. Ziehen aber beim Abrutschen auch ein "schöneres Muster" in den Unterschenkel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

darum fahre ich die normalen xt. das ganze mit dem kaefig ist nix fuer mich. entweder ich bin drin, oder ich steh nicht drauf...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Mit Käfig stelle ich mir entspannter vor. Z.B. wenn es durch mehrere Anleger oder S-Kurven geht und man doch mal mit dem Fuß rausgeht in Motocrossmanier ...da ist es dann nicht so kipplig wenn man nicht eingeklickt auf dem Pedal steht.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Ausklicken musste ich im Park und in Anliegern eigentlich nie...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Na dann isses gut, dann brauch ich das auch nicht machen....ich war noch nie im Park und kann nicht mitreden.
Mein Spruch oder Gedanke im Wettkampf ist immer: Achtung!!! da klickt einer aus  der liegt bestimmt gleich im Dreck.....und meistens ist es auch so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

EEEEBEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2014)

*Wie haben eigentlich die Britten bei Pisa abgeschnitten? *



Das Pedal Eggbeater 3 stellt die Form und Funktion von Crank Brothers exklusive vierseitiger Eintrag, zu einem Preis, der Ihnen erlaubt, alle Bike outfit.
*Leistungsmerkmale:*
• Cast Edelstahl Körper und *Frühling mit Stahl* Spindel hinzufügen Stärke und Stabilität ohne eine *Strafe Gewicht* 
• Low-Profile-Design bietet einen leistungsstarken und effizienten Pedal *Schlaganfall *
• 6 ° der *Knie sparende Float* mit einer Auswahl an eine 15 oder 20 ° Auslösewinkel gibt Ihnen kundenspezifische Anpassung für die trail 
• 10 mm Nadellager innere und äußere Patrone-Gleitlager 
• Aluminium-Endkappe 
• Messing-Haft und Montage-Hardware enthalten 
• GEWICHT: 278g/Paar


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bei euch ist ja schon was los....jetzt erstmal ne Kaffee und hoffen der Postmann/frau kommt



Kommt bei euch die Stütze noch mit der Post, Maik?!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

schön wärs ist wieder schön vorbeigefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Ach so, dieee Stütze


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

Auch wieder da,... 3x12min FTP Intervalle. Schön das es pünktlich zum ersten Intervall mit schütten angefangen hat... (Regel 5 und Regel 9)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2014)

hat hier nicht jemand einen 26" alurahmen mit cantisockeln gesucht?

http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Rahme...6-Zoll-superlight-1540g-brushed-17--5801.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

ja ich wars  danke...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2014)

Schön eine Runde im Pumptrack gedreht, nach drei Runden übermütig geworden und erstmal auf die Kauleiste gelegt. War dann lieber noch 5km Laufen.


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

wehe du tust dir noch was vor dem Rennen!


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2014)

Genau Marcel... Erst Bremshebel abbrechen, dann pumptrackbodenproben, net das du uns noch ausfällst

Ich bin für heute raus gn8


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2014)

Achso, ich hab mir gerade noch die Hand verbrannt. Bald habe ich alle Kühlpacks aufgebraucht. Mal sehen wann ich endlich schlafen kann und es nicht mehr so pocht. -.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schön eine Runde im Pumptrack gedreht, nach drei Runden übermütig geworden und erstmal auf die Kauleiste gelegt. War dann lieber noch 5km Laufen.





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achso, ich hab mir gerade noch die Hand verbrannt. Bald habe ich alle Kühlpacks aufgebraucht. Mal sehen wann ich endlich schlafen kann und es nicht mehr so pocht. -.-


 


Klingt anstrengend ...wie nennt man das Trainingsprogramm?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)




----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Klingt anstrengend ...wie nennt man das Trainingsprogramm?


Ich schätze mal nopain-nogain


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2014)

moin

und ne gute Besserung den Kranken


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2014)

Geht wieder, darf mich mit der Stelle nur nirgends aufstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die Sonne lacht...morgens um Acht.


----------



## zett78 (14. Mai 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Wie haben eigentlich die Britten bei Pisa abgeschnitten? *


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Klingt anstrengend ...wie nennt man das *Trainingsprogramm?*



*Onanieren!*

*Mehr Ausdauer und Kondition*
Pro Handjob gehen rund 150 Kalorien flöten. Da ist etwa so viel, wie wir bei 15 Minuten Schwimmen oder zwei Kilometern Laufen verbrauchen. Wer häufig onaniert, kann mit einem wirkungsvollen Trainingseffekt für das Herz-Kreislauf-System rechnen. Ein ausgiebiger Solosex trainiert das Herz so wie Treppensteigen über mehrere Stockwerke hinweg. 

*Kraft-Workout*
Selbstbefriedigung stellt ein perfektes Unterarmtraining dar. Die Muskeln der Unterarme sind eine Muskelgruppe, die beim üblichen Workout meistens viel zu kurz kommt. Von Vorteil ist es, nicht immer mit der gleichen Hand zu onanieren, damit kein Ungleichgewicht entsteht. Bizeps, Trizeps und Schultermuskulatur des "Arbeitsarms" werden beim Solosex ebenfalls beansprucht. Inwieweit man seine übrigen Körpermuskeln einsetzt, hängt von der jeweiligen Position ab. Ein Waschbrettbauch beispielsweise lässt sich leichter antrainieren, wenn man beim Onanieren auf dem Rücken liegt und seinen Oberkörper zum leichten Crunch anhebt. 

*Mehr Spaß am Sex*
Je öfter, desto besser gilt allerdings nicht unbegrenzt. Experte Karatepe warnt: "Das führt zur Vereinsamung." Und das wäre schade, denn Psychologen sind davon überzeugt, dass die Beschäftigung mit sich selbst auch den Sex mit dem Partner verbessert. Denn wie soll man ohne Stress die eigenen Vorlieben herausfinden und sie beim Sex gegenüber seinem Partner äußern, wenn nicht durch Selbstbefriedigung? 

*Muskelaufbau*
Der angesprochene Hormonschub hat noch weitere erfreuliche Effekte zur Folge: Er unterstützt den Aufbau zusätzlicher Muskelmasse. Ferner sorgt Testosteron für Durchsetzungskraft und Zuversicht bei Stress im Beruf und in der Partnerschaft

*Höherer Bildungsgrad*
Auch Kopf und Hirn schadet Onanie nicht, wie viele Menschen selbst heutzutage noch oftmals befürchten. Statistiken zeigen deutlich, dass durch die Beschäftigung mit Selbstbefriedigung auch der Bildungsgrad steigt. *Besonders häufig scheinen es demnach Abiturienten, Studenten und Doktoren zu machen. *

*Probleme durch Selbstbefriedigung*
Verbrannte Flächen der Handinnenseite, daher immer die Hand wechseln!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

...wenn ich das nur eher gewusst hätte, dann hätten die Glocken öfter geläutet.


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2014)

Naja, vlt. ist es noch nicht zu spät deinem Leben noch ne neue Richtung zu geben Jens?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

he!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Meiner Frau werde ich dann fünfsprachig erklären, das die kräftigen Armmuskeln und Schwielen an den Händen vom Klettern kommt


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meiner Frau werde ich dann fünfsprachig erklären, das die kräftigen Armmuskeln und Schwielen an den Händen vom Klettern komm*en*!



Sie wird stolz auf dich sein! 
Aber denk dran, wenn du übertreibst kann es zu Vereinsamung führen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2014)




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sie wird stolz auf dich sein!
> Aber denk dran, wenn du übertreibst kann es zu Vereinsamung führen!


Da ist es vielleicht doch besser wenn meine Frau an den Armen zulegt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2014)

moin....

so Reifen und Lenker werden noch neu bestimmt


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Gefällt 
...anderes Lenkerband und schönere Pedalen, und gut iss


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2014)

Erst 1:45h perfektes Wetter, dann 15min Hagel und Regenschauer in denen ich mich in eine Hütte (gell Philipp?!) retten musste. Danach auf dem Heimweg wieder Sonne.

@ Philipp: Erinnerst du dich noch an den Trail an dem wir vorbeigefahren sind, als es so geschüttet hat? Da bin ich heute runter. Ist ungefähr so anspruchsvoll wie der leichtere DH in Saalhausen. Durchschnittliche Steigung -23,8% laut Strava


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2014)

Jau ich erinner mich, hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2014)

Nennt sich Humustrail. Ist wirklich nur lockerer Waldboden. War mit hoher Stütze und Racekings aber seeeehr grenzwertig!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2014)

so läuft es erstmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

Mit dropbar fand ich es besser 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Mai 2014)

der muß erst in schwarz+bremse besorgt werdenfür bie Promenade gehts auch so


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

Na gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

moin. Mir hat es auch mit dropbar besser gefallen. Jetzt quasi gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
mal sehen was der neue Leftyfahrer über die erste Fahrt schreibt.

Maik, hast du keine Kettenspanner am Rad oder kann ich die nicht erkennen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Hat doch horizontale Ausfallenden!?
Was willst du über die erste Fahrt hören?  Dass die Reifen zwar gehalten, der hintere heute früh allerdings wieder fast platt war?
Ich werde noch berichten.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2014)

ne keiner am Rad, hat doch horizontale Ausfallenden

und der Lupus war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Ich meinte sowas 






Was will ich hören .....na dann drängle ich nun nicht mehr


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Ich muss erstmal die Schale Erdbeeren genießen, die ich mir auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gekauft habe  Die Verkaufsstände stehen wieder überall.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

horizontales Ausfallende


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Horizontal ...der Tag fängt gut an   rutscht da nicht auch mal was hin und her ...das soll doch nicht sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

was stimmt denn da nicht???
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/386787-ztr-stan-s-notubes-laufradsatz-ztr-crest-29
der lrs kostet normal >400euro ... komisch...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht soll es nur ein Rad sein ?.....hast du schon nachgefragt ?


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

manchmal ists komisch. neulich hat auch jemand eine sehr gut erhaltene XT Kurbel in schwarz für 50 Euro verkauft.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Die hätte ich genommen


----------



## BENDERR (15. Mai 2014)

is anscheinend nur das HR. jedenfalls steht nur zum HR was in der beschreibung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

hatte ihn auch wegen der kurbel angeschrieben aber er meinte dann dass er 20 Anfragen hat und sie dann für 60 Euro abgibt. Brauche ja eigentlich keine neue. Hab ja die gleiche in silber.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr schon Absalons neues Rad gesehen? Shimpanso kommt wohl nicht ohne KeFü aus...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich meinte sowas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee sowas hab ich noch nicht verbaut, liegt aber schon bereit heute mal nee Runde gedreht



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Absalons neues Rad gesehen? Shimpanso kommt wohl nicht ohne KeFü aus...


wo gibt es denn ne Bild?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Absalons neues Rad gesehen? Shimpanso kommt wohl nicht ohne KeFü aus...


Hättest gleich mal ein Link oder Bild liefern können.....


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2014)

Habs gerade im Fratzenbuch gesehen.
Da ist Shimano 1x11 technisch also ganz abgehängt.


----------



## BENDERR (15. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Absalons neues Rad gesehen? Shimpanso kommt wohl nicht ohne KeFü aus...


naja, nur weil absalon eine kettenführung verbaut hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass es nicht ohne geht..
gibt ja auch sram fahrer, die an der xx1 eine kefü fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2014)

Wer denn? Fällt mir spontan so keiner ein/auf.


----------



## BENDERR (15. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...urzcheck/#Nino_Schurter_8211_Scott_Scale_650b

laut dem Artikel Fontana/Fumic + Kuhlhavy/Yamamoto.

Ich persönlich würde auch trotzdem eine KeFü verbauen.. auf die 50g käme es mir da nicht an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Schurter auch,... ich werde auch net drauf verzichten. Nene, die 60g ist es mir wert!


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Mai 2014)

Mir ist erst am Samstag die Kette (Neues XX1 34T mit neuer Kette) auf nem schnellen ruppigen Stück runtergefallen.
Hab ich doof geguckt.. das hat glaube mehr Zeit gekostet wies wieder auflegen! 

Habe auch noch eine E13 XCX Directmount.. die werd ich mal bearbeiten und installieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Ich kann bald mitreden


----------



## BENDERR (15. Mai 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/NinoSchurt...99210888909/10151746660423910/?type=1&theater


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Ich mein mit dem 1x11/.... Zeugs am eigenen Rad 
Werde mir aber wahrscheinlich auch eine KFü installieren


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (15. Mai 2014)

der giger fährt die neue XTR ohne KeFü...


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2014)

Morgen!

Sieht gut aus das bike maik!!!

Bin grad in der Uni angekommen. War iwe nen stressiger Vormittag... Hatte viel zu viel vorzubereiten-.-

Naja wenigstens bin ich dem einstelligen KFA etwas näher... Heute morgen hat die Waage 10,1% gezeigt


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Noch der Schmalz aus den langen Loden und du bist bei 9,999%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Mai 2014)

danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Gepflegte Feierabendtour:










Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (15. Mai 2014)

Geil, Will auch. Seit 3 tagen geschäftlich unterwegs, jetzt in Wien am Flughafen und Verspätung... Ganz toll...morgen endlich wieder aufs bike und SA in den Park nach Albstadt. Bin mal gespannt wie das wird....


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es halt toll, das man Informatiker in Keller sperrt und nicht auf Kunden los lässt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (15. Mai 2014)

Ja das ist super für die Sozialkompetenz :d


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Wer braucht das, wenn er biken darf? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich war 3h biken. Ohne KeFü 
Mir ist in Saalhausen auch keiner mit aufgefallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Jeder wie er will. Mir ist es die 60g wert,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also ich war 3h biken. Ohne KeFü
> Mir ist in Saalhausen auch keiner mit aufgefallen.


Musst du wieder rumsticheln 
1. 3h biken------purer Luxus unter der Woche
2. Sascha aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Look at all the fuck I don't give! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
nutzt noch das schöne Wetter...wer kann


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2014)

Mooin!

Jau endlich gutes Wetter. Heut nammitach gibbet erstmal ne nette Endurorunde


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte gestern top Wetter und heute siehtes auch noch ganz amtlich aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Gestern noch fix was am Rad gemacht und dann gings zum NIN-Konzert  Zwar etwas leise aber verdammt gute Setlist.
Heute wird dann gefahren...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2014)

moin,

japp Wetter paßt, suche fürn ne Freund ne guten Radkinderanhänger den man schieben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2014)

gepflegtes mittwochabendrennen CC Rennen unseres Clubs...





nur leicht feucht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

sehr cool!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Und, hast du den jungen Burschen gezeigt wo es lang geht ?


----------



## baloo (16. Mai 2014)

Ist da hinten noch die Linda Indergand?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2014)

nein markus mech strübi team...
leider haben much die zwei jungen noch auf der zielgerden übersprintet, da sie die führung lieber dem alten überlassen haben...aber was solls hat spass gemacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

Heute wieder vo2max Intervalle: 2 mehr bei höherer durchschnittsleistung ->läuft! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Wer fährt den da vor Jens ? ...ein Fatbike
https://www.flickr.com/photos/srbluzern/14006948377/


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2014)

Moin Jens... ja aber nur die erste runde. Danach war aus die maus

das war mein Kollege dem der Rocky laden gehört. Er hat die ganzen Monate auf dem teil auch trainiert. Am Schluss waren es ca 40sek abstand...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Da kann man nicht mekkern...ist schon mutig mit so einem Gerät zu starten. Wie kam er mit dem Schlamm zurecht?
Schade das ihr so ein scheizz Wetter hattet...aber um so besser schmeckt dann die Bratwurst und das Bier.


Guten Morgen Allerseits 
ich fahr jetzt mal auf Arbeit


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2014)

Ging ganz gut musste aber auch aufpassen wegen rutschen... es hat zumindest nicht mehr geregnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

Fettes Gerät!

Moinsen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2014)

Leute, es gibt Bilder!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

Ich war knappe 3h unterwegs  Das erste Mal nach Saalhausen mit dem breiten 710er Lenker - rockt schon ziemlich. Jetzt nur noch eine funktionierende Federgabel und die "bergab"-Performance geht gegen ∞ 

Die XX habe ich mal beide entlüftet, wobei das Vorne nach Saalhausen nicht mehr vernünftig geht. Hab mir jetzt auch was gebastelt, damit der Hebel nicht mehr nach Vorne in die Entlüftungsposition schnackt.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, das nervt mich auch, ist aber auszuhalten.
> 
> Probesitzen und 'ne kleine Runde fahren kannste selbstverständlich.



Ich nehm das mal hier rüber. Ich hab am Dirty Harry vorne ja Nokons dran. Nervigstes Bauteil am Rad, kaum ist etwas Dreck dran knackts wie blöd. Leider durch die Zugverlegung an der Seite des ORs nicht anders möglich.

@ Probefahrt in Chemnitz - vielleicht komme ich erst Samstag nach Chemnitz. Dummerweise haben meine Eltern von einem Nachbarn eine Einladung zum 50. Geburtstag bekommen. Das wäre Freitagabend. Selbst fahren und mit zwei Autos zurück wäre ja quatsch. 
Sonst hatte mein Vater die Idee mich schon am Donnerstag nach Chemnitz zu fahren....


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2014)

Mooin

Hab eben auch noch lockere 5h Mtb geschrubbt

MEin Vater kommt mit nach Chemnitz wir fahren aber auch erst samstag...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

Du fährst in Chemnitz?!


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2014)

Ach quatsch ich meinte Alfsee


----------



## xeitto (17. Mai 2014)

Endlich ist das Spiel um... Mir fallen die Augen zu. 8 std bikepark sind auch irgendwie anstrengend. Brauche Geld für ein Enduro...dringend!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich mir auch nach dem letzten Bikeparkbesuch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2014)

Morgen! Einer von euch hatte doch den garmin 510er. 
Ich bin am überlegen meinen 500er zu tauschen. Für mich wäre es allerdings wichtig, wie gut man so ein live tracking auf dem Smartphone ansehen kann (und die allgemeinen Erfahrungen).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit Leute ,
leider schifft es hier schon den ganzen Tag und ich dreh am Rad vor langer Weile.

Christian war deswegen mal wieder drann


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach quatsch ich meinte Alfsee



Hatte mich schon gewundert...


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2014)

Mooin
Bin grad von ner Aktion von meinen Kollegen von "Sportler Helfen" wieder da. Heute sammeln die Jungs spenden um  Kindern zu ermöglichen auch mal in die Ferien zu fahren, wenn den Eltern das geld fehlt. Jez der Hammer die jungs fahren 5 Stunden lang auf einem 200m Kurs Pro Runde konnte dann halt gespendet werden

Link: http://www.sportlerhelfen.de/


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2014)

leider schifft es hier schon den ganzen Tag und ich dreh am Rad vor langer Weile.

Christian war deswegen mal wieder drann [/QUOTE]
Soll ich dir einige geile Bilder zukommen lassen von heute...

Wir hatten traumwetter...


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein ... Hänge grad inne muckibude rum.... Gleich geht's dann inne Uni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2014)

Moinsen! 
Na dann mal viel Spaß. Ich fahre gleich nach Doofmund. Heute Abend dann noch Volleyball, morgen Laufen und am Mittwoch der alljährliche Campuslauf. Obwohl ich dank des milden Winters nicht viel Laufen war, hoffe ich doch auf eine Zeit von unter 38min über 10km


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2014)

Aber keinen Laufmuskelkater zum Alfsee mitnehmen wobei wär eigentlich besser, dann hätten ich oder zumindest Patrick wenigstens ne Chance auf die schnellste Teamrunde


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2014)

Das kann sogar passieren. Dann fällt die schnellste Teamrunde eben erst Sonntagfrüh, wenn ich den Kater los bin.
Eigentlich sollten wir als Plan haben, die insgesamt schnellste Runde zu fahren. Wobei da sicher das ganze GT und Focus-Rapiro-Team heiß drauf sind


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2014)

Mmh wenn müssten wir schon arg mit dem Windschatten glück haben. Dann müsste müssten wir die Teams iwe so würfeln, dass Patrick oder ich dir iwe a Bisserl Windschatten geben können
Und selbst dann wird's verdammt schwer


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2014)

Schnellste Runde geht ohnehin nur, wenn GT, FR und wir? uns zusammentun und dann einer raussprintet und das Ding dann abluchst


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die Sonne scheint auch wieder ungehindert auf uns.

Klingt spannend was ihr da vor habt Jungs. Ist genau die richtige Einstellung, aber nicht übermütig werden.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2014)

Übermütig? Wir? ICH? Niemals  


(siehe Saalhausen... )


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> die Sonne scheint auch wieder ungehindert auf uns.
> 
> Klingt spannend was ihr da vor habt Jungs. Ist genau die richtige Einstellung, aber nicht übermütig werden.



Ach quatsch das is doch kein Übermut  Das is Selbstzerstörungsfetischismus


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2014)

Ihr könntet ja eine Runde mit den Stärksten von euch fahren, so im Rennradmodus...schön Windschatten und ständig wechseln, und das bis zum Anschlag. Der Rest der Truppe bereitet in der Zeit das Sauerstoffzelt vor.


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja eine Runde mit den Stärksten von euch fahren, so im Rennradmodus...schön Windschatten und ständig wechseln, und das bis zum Anschlag. Der Rest der Truppe bereitet in der Zeit das Sauerstoffzelt vor.


Na dann sehen wir uns am Alfsee. Eine glückliche Fügung hat uns nämlich mobile Positivhöhenzelte verschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2014)

Solange wir uns nicht IM Alfsee wiederfinden. Wobei gutes Wetter hätte doch auch was, nicht so umständlich wie in Duisburg den Pool zu füllen


----------



## xeitto (19. Mai 2014)

So, meine Lady hat am Gardasee beim Bikefestival das Bikefieber gepackt und bis heute nicht mehr losgelassen. Jetzt ist ein Canyon Spectral 29 bestellt und ich werde mal ab und zu etwas langsamer machen müssen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Mai 2014)

hi,

HILFE???

komme gerade nicht auf mein profil, kann auch manche Bilder (z.Bsp die von Lupus gerade nicht sehen... hab ich mal wieder was verstellt??? oder geht es euch auch so?


----------



## InoX (19. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> So, meine Lady hat am Gardasee beim Bikefestival das Bikefieber gepackt und bis heute nicht mehr losgelassen. Jetzt ist ein Canyon Spectral 29 bestellt und ich werde mal ab und zu etwas langsamer machen müssen



Bitte den genauen Hergang schildern. Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## xeitto (19. Mai 2014)

Gute Frage  Hab gar nicht viel gemacht. Wir haben 2x Bikes zum Testen ausgeliehen, ich hab sie gleich den Brione Trail runtergeschickt, dabei alle 100m erklärt wie sie fahren muss und sie hat sich echt gut angestellt und hatte Spaß dabei... und für sie war auch gleich klar, dass es nur ein 29er Fully mit 120-130mm Federweg werden kann. Dann hab ich ihr noch einen unserer Hometrails hier gezeigt und die Sache war klar...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2014)

erschreckend! 

ach ja... liege wieder "flach" (halsweh, kopf/gliederschmerzen)... hoffe morgen geht es wieder.


----------



## InoX (19. Mai 2014)

Na gut. Bei uns ist das immer mit Anstrengungen verbunden und die sind doof


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> erschreckend!
> 
> ach ja... liege wieder "flach" (halsweh, kopf/gliederschmerzen)... hoffe morgen geht es wieder.



Ich hätte schon längst beide aus dem Kindergarten genommen.


----------



## InoX (19. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber normal. Ich war noch nie so oft krank wie in meiner Zivizeit im Kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2014)

hmmm intressante idee


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2014)

Och Sascha, so langsam müsstest du doch gegen alles Imun sein oder?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist aber normal. Ich war noch nie so oft krank wie in meiner Zivizeit im Kindergarten.


Schon klar. Ich bleibe aber trotzdem bei meinem Standpunkt 
Alternativ zu Hause mit Mundschutz herumlaufen und ständig Hände desinfizieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2014)

DIE Hoffnung habe ich auch... zur Not muss sie halt wieder schwanger werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DIE Hoffnung habe ich auch... zur Not muss sie halt wieder schwanger werden


Ob sich das lohnt, danach hast du Drei (mindestens) im Kindergarten....und die vielen Räder, die dann nicht mehr für dich sind.  
Achso...Gute Besserung! (die letzten zwei Worte hatte mein Rechner in Autovervollständigen gespeichert...woher das nur kommt?)


----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2014)

Morgen!

Genau Sascha, dass is auch kein guter plan. Danach hasse direkt drei im Kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2014)

Morgen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese Textil(?)hüllen, Schläuche ..... whatever... heissen bzw wo es die Dinger gibt? Damit könnte man schön das Cockpit aufräumen: http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb10759411/p5pb10759411.jpg


----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2014)

Ui die sehen ja interessant aus!
Aber ka wie die heißen


----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2014)

Hab ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal gesehen, also irgendwo muss man das kaufen können....


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



xeitto schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal gesehen, also irgendwo muss man das kaufen können....


Kabelbündler  hab nur die gefunden http://www.office-netshop.de/hama-kabelbuendler-gewebeschlauch-schwarz-laenge-180-m.html


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Mai 2014)

moin,

laufen schön verschieden


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Schade das vom 29er die Felgen nicht schwarz sind...jetzt fehlt noch ein Liegerad 

Wo ist eigentlich unser Schlagmann....hat er Urlaub?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Mai 2014)

Felgen kommen noch und fürs liegen habe ich doch den Strand

Sascha und wie geht es dir heute?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2014)

alles gut  bin auch wieder mit dem rad zur arbeit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Felgen kommen noch und fürs liegen habe ich doch den Strand
> 
> Sascha und wie geht es dir heute?


Nein, nein..... du sollst nicht faul rumliegen


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2014)

Huehuehuehue!

Nur noch den Kontostand checken dann wirds bestellt 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CIenycHxur4CFUn4wgodRi0AIw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Mai 2014)

sieht gut aus und der Preis paßt auch


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2014)

Eben. Halte ja schon länger Ausschau nach einem AM-Hardtail, das BigWig ist aber immer teurer geworden und alle anderen sind außerhalb meines Preisrahmens.
Dazu ist das Primal auch noch recht leicht - mit etwas Glück bleibts dann unter 11KG.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Der Rahmen wird aber nicht sehr komfortable sein mit dem kräftigen Hinterbau....Alu ist sehr steif.

Nachtrag....Ach so es soll ein AM werden ...da passt es
Schade das am Tretlager nicht die Befestigungsösen für die Kettenführung angeschweißt sind.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Mai 2014)

hast denn schon die Teile, grob im Kopf zusammen? Bzw. ne volles Sparschwein


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2014)

Großteil vom Bergamont. Laufräder WTB Frequency i23/25. RS Revelation


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird aber nicht sehr komfortable sein mit dem kräftigen Hinterbau....Alu ist sehr steif.
> 
> Nachtrag....Ach so es soll ein AM werden ...da passt es
> Schade das am Tretlager nicht die Befestigungsösen für die Kettenführung angeschweißt sind.



Da kommt maximal die kleine fürs Tretlager dran


----------



## InoX (20. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Großteil vom Bergamont. Laufräder WTB Frequency i23/25. RS Revelation



Willst du mir dann endlich deine SL-Einheit der Matura verticken? wobei die ganze Gabel sicher auch nicht verkehrt wäre...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2014)

Da liesse sich zu geeigneter Zeit drüber sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Großteil vom Bergamont. Laufräder WTB Frequency i23/25. RS Revelation


Sehr gute wahl... Kenne ich iWo her

Geil an den Rahmen is der dropin Steuersatz find ich.. Kein lästiges verpressen

Sagt mal was is eigentlich mit R2 im mom los? Gestern hab ich die Bestätigung bekommen, dass Geld eingegangen is und rausgeschickt ham noch nix obwohl angeblich alles vorrätig is


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da kommt maximal die kleine fürs Tretlager dran


Die ist nicht groß aber gut 




unten den Zahnkram ab...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2014)

Hab die Superstar noch zuhause rumfliegen. Kommt aber nur dran wenns nicht anders geht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ist das nicht ein Traum...frische Luft, angenehme 19°C und Sonne, was will man mehr. Nur das es auch übers WE halten soll

Die Kefü ist doch auch i.O.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, das Wetter ist toll  Heute konnte ich schon ohne Jacke zur Arbeit wackeln. Irgendwann hielt die Straßenbahn, die Fahrerin kam rein und meinte, es sei besser, zu Fuß weiterzugehen, da es weiter vorn einen Unfall gab.

Gestern war ich übrigens beim Bike-Fitting. Zum Glück ist schon fast Monatsende


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2014)

boar! koennte kotzten,... gestenr alles top. bei ~30grad heim gecruised, alles gut.
heute nacht bekomm ich es an den bronchien und friere/schwitze abwechselnd... heute und morgen kein rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2014)

moin,
da hast dir ja wieder ne schönen Infekt geholt, nun erstmal ne Pause machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Sascha, bau dir ein Sommerloft im Garten und zieh aus. 
Ich war schon ewig nicht erkältet oder krank....drei mal Holz

Unter neun Kilo ist schon heftig für ein 29er Fully ....da fehlt mir das Geld


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2014)

ja ist ne sehr schöne Epic


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2014)

Moin!

Genau sascha kurier dich ordentlich aus, is besser so


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2014)

ja... heute und morgen 2 tage trainingsfrei. fr vllt ne lockere ga einheit. sa vorbelastung und wenn das gut laeuft sonntag wildbad langdistanz.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Langdistanz ? ...lass dir gleich ein bisschen Hustensaft in die Flasche mixen.
"Krank" bist du nicht, oder ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2014)

hatten wir doch: mein vater (betreuer) und meine frau haben beschlossen, das ich nur noch langdistanz (oder xc) fahren darf 
gemeldet bin ich. sind auch nur 2200hm, das lohnt kaum. muss ich schauen, das ich fuers flache wieder gruppen finde


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2014)

Sascha pass da bloß auf! Sowas zu verschleppen kann gefährlich werden...fahr bitte nur, wenn du wieder 100% fit bist, spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2014)

ich weis... darum sitzte ich ja heute und morgen net auf dem rad... renne fahr ich nur, wenn ich symtomfrei bin.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2014)

naja Sascha, so schnell ist das ganze nicht aus dem Körper, auch wenn man sich vielleicht mal besser fühlt...dann gleich wieder volle Belastung naja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2014)

langdistanzi st ja gerade net volle belastung... aber mal sehen wie ich mich am samstag fuehle...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, das Wetter ist toll  Heute konnte ich schon ohne Jacke zur Arbeit wackeln. Irgendwann hielt die Straßenbahn, die Fahrerin kam rein und meinte, es sei besser, zu Fuß weiterzugehen, da es weiter vorn einen Unfall gab.
> 
> Gestern war ich übrigens beim Bike-Fitting. Zum Glück ist schon fast Monatsende



Moinsen!
Und wie wars? Darfst dein Bike behalten? 

Gute Besserung Sascha, übertreibs nicht. Das XC Rennen in Wetter war für mich auch noch zu früh - zum Glück hat nur etwas Leistung gefehlt.

Gleich noch inne Uni und dann Campuslauf heute Abend - hätte eigentlich mehr Bock auf biken. Allerdings bin ich ja gemeldet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn Sascha im Erzgebirge wohnen würde, hätte ich geschrieben....kleines unbelehrbares, zänkisches Bergvolk 
Aber wenn er den Segen von Frau und Betreuer hat...und ein starkes Herzle. Ist ja noch jung der Bub.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Er weiß ja am besten wie er sich fühlt!


Welche Farbe soll ich nehmen? Der Crosser ist schließlich auch schon rot und für silber/grau kann man bunte Anbauteile nehmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Hast du schon Favoriten?
...stell doch mal deine Farben ein und wir stimmen ab.

Ach so, es gibt nur rot und grau.

Wenn es gut zum anderen Rad im Keller passt.....dann rot , grau bist du aber unabhängig bei der Farbe der Anbauteile und sieht edel aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Und wie wars? Darfst dein Bike behalten?



Der Typ, der das Fitting durchgeführt hat, war auf jeden Fall erstmal sehr angetan vom Rad, vor allem aber der Rahmenfarbe.
Erst hat er meine Beweglichkeit gecheckt und geguckt, was die Ursache für die Knieprobleme sind, dann hat er den Bewegungsablauf gefilmt, die Schuhplatten eingestellt, die Sitzhöhe etwas verändert und dann haben wir noch Sohlen ausprobiert. Hat einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht - das rechte Knie war am Ende deutlich ruhiger. Mal schauen, ob's was bringt...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn es gut zum anderen Rad im Keller passt.....dann rot , grau bist du aber unabhängig bei der Farbe der Anbauteile und sieht edel aus.



Genau das ist mein Problem 
Rot ist geil aber nichts besonderes, silber ist edel und freie Wahl der Anbauteile (farblich).


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der Typ, der das Fitting durchgeführt hat, war auf jeden Fall erstmal sehr angetan vom Rad, vor allem aber der Rahmenfarbe.
> Erst hat er meine Beweglichkeit gecheckt und geguckt, was die Ursache für die Knieprobleme sind, dann hat er den Bewegungsablauf gefilmt, die Schuhplatten eingestellt, die Sitzhöhe etwas verändert und dann haben wir noch Sohlen ausprobiert. Hat einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht - das rechte Knie war am Ende deutlich ruhiger. Mal schauen, ob's was bringt...



Klingt vernünftig - berichte mal wenn du auf dem Rad warst und ob es geholfen hat!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

Hat halt nur gut Kohle gefressen  Heute gehe ich eine Runde fahren - mit der veränderten Sitzposition, den eingestellten Cleats und dem Bewusstsein, was noch bewegungstechnisch zu verändern ist. Und Hardware-Veränderung kommt nächste Woche. Hoffentlich lohnt sich die Investition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Zumindest weißt du jetzt, wie es gesünder weiter geht.
Bei den Schuhen von Spezi ist ja schon so ein ergonomischer Knick in der Sohle, wenn ich nach dem Badminton leichte Probleme mit den Knien habe reicht eine Stunde lockeres radeln und es geht wie neu.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2014)

Schuchplatten sind eh sonne Sache..Bei mir muss die rechte etwas weiter hinten sitzen als die Linke, sonst bekomm ich nen Anfall

@Marcel ich würd Silber nehmen


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem
> Rot ist geil aber nichts besonderes, silber ist edel und freie Wahl der Anbauteile (farblich).



Rot ist nichts besonderes? Mist!


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Grün, Lila, Orange. Aber Rot?


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

Aber viele rote Räder gibt es ja auch nicht. Paar Specis und manchmal noch was anderes aber insgesamt nicht so viele wie silber oder schwarz.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Philipp verunsichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Mir muss ja nun erst mal Rot gefallen 
...sind im Zuuuuuuuuuulauf


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Rot ist schon geil, hab ich ja auch. Nur nicht unbedingt besonders 

Hab mir fürs WE und fürs Heavy noch ein Funzel bestellt. Wieder Chinakracher - diesmal mit 3x CREE XM-l U2.
Dann hoffentlich spottig für den Helm und breite Ausleuchtung am Lenker


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn es richtig dunkel ist und man die Funzel am Lenker hat, sieht man ja nicht mehr viel vom hinteren Rad. Da hatte ich mir mal so eine MiniLED Lampe an die Sitzstrebe auf der Antriebsseite gebunden und die Kassette beleuchtet. 
Ständig war ich unbemerkt im falschen Gang unterwegs (bei dreifach) z.B. Klein-Klein...total sinnlos, habe ich dann aber erst beim antreten gemerkt weil die Kette nicht sauber lief. Zum Glück habe ich mir dabei die Kette nicht zerlegt.
Bei der Lampe am Helm und Einfach hat man das Problem nicht. 
Ich fahre Nachts nicht mehr ohne Kassettenbeleuchtung durch den Wald.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

Mir ist doch egal was die alle sagen.

Werde den Rahmen ja eh nie kriegen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2014)

Jens, welches Modell kommt denn genau?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Jens, welches Modell kommt denn genau?


Genau DAS 


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Für die Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 SE halten wir uns Ressourcen frei, sodass erste Räder am gleichen Tag, der Großteil am Freitag und die letzten Bikes Anfang nächster Woche unser Haus verlassen werden. Dabei arbeiten wir natürlich nach Bestelleingangsdatum ab.
> 
> Die Menge der Vorbestellungen ist jedoch enorm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Mir ist doch egal was die alle sagen.
> 
> Werde den Rahmen ja eh nie kriegen...


Echt, Rot soll es werden? 
Warten ist sehr unangenehm und geht einem nach ner Weile voll auf die Nüsse


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

warte ja schon seit 4 Monaten und sollte ja angeblich höchste Priorität haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Als Entschädigung hat dir Robert dann auch kostenlos mehrere zusätzliche Ösen für Gepäckträger und Werkzeugbox und eine Anhängerkupplung für den mitgelieferten Bierhänger an den Rahmen gelötet. 
...feiner Zug von ihm


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Rahmen mehr hat als gewünscht.... 
Er sieht ja schon anders aus und wird sich sicherlich auch anders fahren als der grüne. Der hatte nämlich viel schlankere Sitz und Kettenstreben, was auch deutlich besser aussah. Große Kettenblätter waren auf der mittleren Position der Kurbel auch gar kein Problem. Jetzt ist es verdammt eng. Eine zweite Banderole am Sitzrohr wird er sicherlich auch nicht bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Da musst du unbedingt nachverhandeln.
Wenn die Streben dicker sind, leidet ja auch der Fahrkomfort. Leider ist dadurch der Vorteil von einem Stahlrahmen gegenüber Alu nicht mehr vorhanden...denke ich.
Schade das es so gelaufen ist.


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

Hier mal was gegen meine schlechte Stimmung: 




Der letzte Teil ist ziemlich lässig


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2014)

Cooler Typ....

hier kannst du weiter machen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fette-bikes-und-fette-mucke.606995/page-15


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Rahmen mehr hat als gewünscht....
> Er sieht ja schon anders aus und wird sich sicherlich auch anders fahren als der grüne. Der hatte nämlich viel schlankere Sitz und Kettenstreben, was auch deutlich besser aussah. Große Kettenblätter waren auf der mittleren Position der Kurbel auch gar kein Problem. Jetzt ist es verdammt eng. Eine zweite Banderole am Sitzrohr wird er sicherlich auch nicht bekommen.



Bierdosenhalter!


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht ja einen Wurstblinker.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Wo hatten wir den denn neulich noch gesehen? Achso - Kollege vom 24h Rennen. 
2cm Lenker abgesägt 20g
2 Schokowaffeleier 24g

Wie wäre es mit einem Schokoeierblinker?


----------



## InoX (21. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich auch gesehen. War das bei FB?

Einen an der Waffel habe ich ja. Das passt vielleicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Ja genau, von Sven.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2014)

Das war soo Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2014)

Der fährt wieder solo?


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2014)

Jup tuta

Wir versorgen ihn überigens wieder


----------



## xeitto (21. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend die Herren,

bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen. Ende Juni fahr ich die Beskidy MTB Trophy in Polen. 4 Tage, jeweils 60-75 km und 2600-3000 HM. Anscheinend technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Nächste Woche ist verlängertes Wochenende und ich kann nochmal 4 Tage am Stück viel aufs Bike. Wie würdet Ihr das trainingstechnisch aufbauen? Einfach möglichst viel, Intervalle, wenn ja, welche? Beides? Ich hab so ne Idee, aber bin mal gespannt auf Eure Ideen.

Bleibe allerdings zu Hause, also nix mit 1000HM am Stück vor der Tür.


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2014)

Mmh also auf jedenfall würde ich da min. Zwei Tage wirklich richtig Grundlage fahren. Einen Tag so wie du Bock hast, aber net zu hart und dann mal eine Etappe im angedachten Tempo simulieren.
Kommt halt auch drauf an wie du vorher trainiert hast usw...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

Also du könntest erstmal deine Form testen, d.h. jeden(ges. vier) Tag 60km und um die 2000hm fahren....wenn du das *nicht* überstanden hast, so viel wie möglich biken mit reichlich Tempoeinlagen.
Wenn das *gut *ging....normal weiter trainieren mit Ruheeinheiten.
In der letzten Woche dann nicht mehr so viel und gut essen und schlafen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Mai 2014)

moin 

na mal schauen wie lange die Sonne hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (22. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also du könntest erstmal deine Form testen, d.h. jeden(ges. vier) Tag 60km und um die 2000hm fahren....wenn du das *nicht* überstanden hast, so viel wie möglich biken mit reichlich Tempoeinlagen.
> Wenn das *gut *ging....normal weiter trainieren mit Ruheeinheiten.
> In der letzten Woche dann nicht mehr so viel und gut essen und schlafen.


Das ich das schaffe ist nicht so das Problem. Die Frage ist ja wie hole ich aus den 4 Tagen am meisten Form raus. Mein Plan geht in die Richtung: Do 3h, davon 2 im Renntempo als Vorbelastung, Fr & Sa lange Grundlagen ca 5 Std (über 4, fahr ich sonst fast nie) und Sonntag 30min Intervalle in Race Pace, so viel wie noch im Tank ist, Ziel 4-5x. Dann Überzieh ich am Anfang nicht und kann mich hintenraus abschießen. Danach dann so lang locker wie es muss.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

Das Wetter ist so herrlich  Hier in B fliegen jetzt wieder so weiße Pollen herum. Ein Jahr war es so schlimm, dass wir alles in der Bude hatten und es draußen aussah, als hätte es geschneit. Meine Freundin schrieb mir auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, dass in unserer Straße die Feuerwehr anrücken musste, weil das Zeug gebrannt hat...

Ach ja, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich mir noch ein halbes Kilo Erdbeeren geholt  Herrlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2014)

Streiche BadWildbad und setze Bronchitis... olE!

Ich wuerde es so machen:
1. TFP intervalle
2. 4h locker Ausdauer
3. 4h Ausdauer/Tempo
4. Vo2max


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Ich hätte trotzdem erst mal in den 4 Tagen den realen Wettkampf simuliert um zu sehen wie fit man ist. Auch was das Essen angeht hätte ich da WE wie im Wettkampf durchgespielt. Danach würde ich dann entsprechend dem Ergebnis weiter trainieren.
Sei denn, du bist solche Wettkämpfe schon gefahren und weißt genau worauf du dich einlässt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2014)

du musst haerter als der wettkampf trainieren und ansteigend... so funktioniert die anpassung des koerpers.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

Deswegen würde ich mit einem simulierten Wettkampf anfangen und darauf aufbauen. Als Strecke sollte es schon anspruchsvoll durchs heimische Gelände gehen.
Ich kenn ja den Patrik nicht und weiß nicht wie er 4 Tage hintereinander 3000HM übersteht.
Sehr wichtig ist auch die Ernährung....wenn das nicht passt, geht es in die Hose.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Streiche BadWildbad und setze Bronchitis... olE!
> 
> Ich wuerde es so machen:
> 1. TFP intervalle
> ...


Schade, aber besser ist es so.

Ich komme immer mit den Abkürzungen nicht klar


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2014)

tfp sollte ftp heisen... ftp ist die leistung die du 1h max fahren kannst.
vo2max ist 110-117% von ftp


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2014)

Tach Leute!
Und is leider jemand bei unserem zweiten 8er am Alfsee ausgefallen und wir brauchen noch schnell Ersatz. Wäre ja geil wenn das jemand ausm ETWR wäre Also runter vom Sofa und ma eben bei der 24h dm aufs Podium fahren


----------



## xeitto (22. Mai 2014)

Danke, Sascha, dein Vorschlag klingt gut & schlüssig! Werd ich so in der Art wohl machen.

Ich mach da ja mit, damit ich danach weiß wie gut 4x3000HM gehen  Ernährung ist kein Stress, da vertrage ich eigentlich alles, brauche nur viel davon. Wie fit ich bin, weiss ich eigentlich (und auch, dass ich noch zu fett bin). Bin ja schon 2 Marathons gefahren, Riva mit 5h und Pfalz mit gut 4h. Rennsimulation hab ich also schon gehabt und wenn ich das 4 Tage am Stück mache kann ich mich 2 Wochen davon erholen, das ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Tach Leute!
> Und is leider jemand bei unserem zweiten 8er am Alfsee ausgefallen und wir brauchen noch schnell Ersatz. Wäre ja geil wenn das jemand ausm ETWR wäre Also runter vom Sofa und ma eben bei der 24h dm aufs Podium fahren



Wann denn?


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2014)

Dieses Wochenende


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Danke, Sascha, dein Vorschlag klingt gut & schlüssig! Werd ich so in der Art wohl machen.
> 
> Ich mach da ja mit, damit ich danach weiß wie gut 4x3000HM gehen  Ernährung ist kein Stress, da vertrage ich eigentlich alles, brauche nur viel davon. Wie fit ich bin, weiss ich eigentlich (und auch, dass ich noch zu fett bin). Bin ja schon 2 Marathons gefahren, Riva mit 5h und Pfalz mit gut 4h. Rennsimulation hab ich also schon gehabt und wenn ich das 4 Tage am Stück mache kann ich mich 2 Wochen davon erholen, das ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.


Quäl dich du Sau 
Ein Marathon ist was anderes als vier MA hintereinander.
Du kannst ja in der Simulation nach dem zweiten o. dritten MA langsamer machen ....da ist es dann nur noch eine Woche Erholung 
Aber Sascha weiß schon was er macht, und das scheint auch zu fruchten...bei ihm. Im Prinzip hilft wirklich hartes Training mit ordentlich Erholung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

Klingt gut, ist mir aber zu kurzfristig. Und für die Kurzfristigkeit zu weit weg


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2014)

Schade, wäre geil gewesen nomma zusammen rennen zu fahrn, aber kann ich verstehn

@k_star: Kai hast du net zufällig Bock?`Wohnst du auch hier in der gegend


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

Hab noch einen int. Beitrag gefunden....ist mir aber i.Mo. zu umfassend zum verstehen 
http://jpansy.at/tag/ftp/

*Sascha, das ist was für dich *


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

465 km. Huiuiui.


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hab noch einen int. Beitrag gefunden....ist mir aber i.Mo. zu umfassend zum verstehen
> http://jpansy.at/tag/ftp/


Puh 

Naja ich will ja nix sagen, aber das erste mal richtig mit Pulsmesser bin ich bei rad am Ring 2012(im training vorher kaum) gefahren und durchgekommen bin ich so auch


----------



## BENDERR (22. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 465 km. Huiuiui.


von mir aus auch.. nur andere richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

474,6 km, 4 Std. 9 Min. Fahrt .....von mir aus 

Alfsee ist der Mittelpunkt


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!

Hm? Immer noch keine Freiwilligen fürn Alfsee? Ich bin auch da


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

Nay, dafür müsste ich schon Freitag und Montag Urlaub haben. Ist aber schon verlockend.
Letztes Jahr bin ich am Donnerstag aus meiner Wohnung ausgezogen, Freitag zum Heavy gefahren und habe Montag ein Praktikum begonnen. Sowas muss ich dieses Jahr nicht haben


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2014)

Ach kommt jungs 474km sind auch net so viel...4,5h und die sache steht


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

Sagt der, der sich letztens wegen 90 km Anfahrt und Rennstart um 10 echauffierte?


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2014)

Rennstart is ja auch erst um 14uhr am Alfsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2014)

Ist doch alles nichts im Vergleich zu meiner 6h Zugfahrt zum Heavy24....


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist doch alles nichts im Vergleich zu meiner 6h Zugfahrt zum Heavy24....


Das ist aber optimistisch  ....Teile der Bahnstrecke  wurde an die Holländer verkauft


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Mai 2014)

noch ne kleine Abendrunde gedreht


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Schade, wäre geil gewesen nomma zusammen rennen zu fahrn, aber kann ich verstehn
> 
> @k_star: Kai hast du net zufällig Bock?`Wohnst du auch hier in der gegend



sind zwar nur 80 km, aber ich weis heute nicht mal ob ich am wochenende überhaupt rennen fahre oder nur so durch die gegend.
wenn es nen 4er wäre, hätte ich es mir vielleicht überlegt. beim 8er ist mir die gesamtfahrzeit einfach zu kurz um damit das ganze wochenende zu verplempern.
eigentlich wollte ich in altenau die langstrecke fahren und am sonntag in dassel, aber irgendwie will ich mich einfach nur aufs bike setzen und fahren, fahren, fahren, ... und nach einer gewissen zeit im nirgendwo umdrehen und wieder richtung start fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

8er ist geil! Kann man schön jede runde maximal all out fahren 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2014)

Dafür sitzt man dann halt zwischen den Läufen ewig rum. Das, was man da schafft, geht auch entspannt an einem Vormittag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

net wirklich... wenn du dir den output in kallorien (watt*zeit) anschaust ist das definitv gleich viel, ob man 8er oder 4er faehrt. ich glaube sogar das 2er nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich glaube die Nacht hat es ordentlich gestürmt....die Gartenstühle liegen im Garten rum , aber Regen war anscheinend nicht dabei.
Mal sehen wie´s am WE wird?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> net wirklich... wenn du dir den output in kallorien (watt*zeit) anschaust ist das definitv gleich viel, ob man 8er oder 4er faehrt. ich glaube sogar das 2er nicht mehr ist.



Ging mir um die reine Zeit. Und das sind im 8er nunmal maximal 3 h.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> sind zwar nur 80 km, aber ich weis heute nicht mal ob ich am wochenende überhaupt rennen fahre oder nur so durch die gegend.
> wenn es nen 4er wäre, hätte ich es mir vielleicht überlegt. beim 8er ist mir die gesamtfahrzeit einfach zu kurz um damit das ganze wochenende zu verplempern.
> eigentlich wollte ich in altenau die langstrecke fahren und am sonntag in dassel, aber irgendwie will ich mich einfach nur aufs bike setzen und fahren, fahren, fahren, ... und nach einer gewissen zeit im nirgendwo umdrehen und wieder richtung start fahren.


Schade...naja wäre geil geworden



BTW die X1 Kassette is jetzt bei Bike 24 und CRC gelistet...Leider net zu meinem Erhofften preis:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sram-x1-xg1180-11-speed-mtb-cassette/rp-prod122543

Da kann man auch direkt die X01 nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

da hast du natuerlich recht. mir ging es um das was man leistet und wie fertig man dann ist...
bestes beispiel sprint bahn training:
Frueh morgens auf die bahn: 30min warm fahren, 1x 30sec all out sprint -> 30min rumsitzen.
15minuten warm fahren 30sec all out, mind 30 min Pause. So geht das den GANZEN Tag!

Die sind die ersten auf der Bahn und die letzten, die das Licht ausmachen... aber im endefekt keine 4h gefahren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2014)

moin,

sascha wie gehts dir heute?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

maessig :/


----------



## baloo (23. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> BTW die X1 Kassette is jetzt bei Bike 24 und CRC gelistet...Leider net zu meinem Erhofften preis:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sram-x1-xg1180-11-speed-mtb-cassette/rp-prod122543
> 
> Da kann man auch direkt die X01 nehmen...



>200 sind halt schon noch heftig, für ein Teil dass man Tag für Tag "abschleift"!


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

So kanns doch weitergehen:

http://www.marathon-trophy.de/Wertung2014/Trophy2_14.htm
Einmal auf Herren klicken


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> So kanns doch weitergehen:
> 
> http://www.marathon-trophy.de/Wertung2014/Trophy2_14.htm
> Einmal auf Herren klicken


Sieht gut aus 11, 9, 7, 5, 3, 1, -1, -3 ......Tendenz fallend  (zum Meyer,H.)


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> >200 sind halt schon noch heftig, für ein Teil dass man Tag für Tag "abschleift"!


Dazu kommt dann noch Kette + 80 EUR KB


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> >200 sind halt schon noch heftig, für ein Teil dass man Tag für Tag "abschleift"!



Also ich hatte eigentlich mit um die 150€ für das Teil gerechnet....Die X01 hab ich auch schon für 199 gesehen, also wozu dann die schwerere X1 nehmen....Mir jez net unbedingt ersichtlich der Preis...is doch doof



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus 11, 9, 7, 5, 3, 1, -1, -3 ......Tendenz fallend  (zum Meyer,H.)


Schaun wa mal Gibt ja auch zwei streichergebnisse. Spriche entweder du fährst nur 6 Rennen oder wenn du mehr fährst werden die schlechtesten gestrichen...


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> net wirklich... wenn du dir den output in kallorien (watt*zeit) anschaust ist das definitv gleich viel, ob man 8er oder 4er faehrt. ich glaube sogar das 2er nicht mehr ist.



Naja, im 8er ist man pro Runde kaum schneller als im 4er. Oft schaffen die 4er Teams sogar mehr Runden, weil es leichter ist 4 gute Fahrer aufzutreiben, als 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann noch Kette + 80 EUR KB



Wo kostet denn das KB 80€?

Ich warte noch ein wenig - will ja jetzt auch erst was anderes aufbauen


----------



## baloo (23. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann noch Kette + 80 EUR KB


Die KB's find ich ja noch grad so preiswert!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Mai 2014)

ah  ist der Rahmen im Zulauf ;-) ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

ich kenne beides udn im 4er darf man sich nicht jede runde SO kaput machen wie im 4er... ich hab beides lange genug gemacht


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Same here

Im 8er kannst du wirklich Kotzgrenze fahren Das geht im 4er definitiv nicht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

Eben... in Finale oder bei der 24h WM: da bin ich JEDES mal ab der Einfuehrungsrunde so dermasen Anschlag gefahren... das macht man im 4er den halben Tag und dann war es das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wo kostet denn das KB 80€?
> 
> Ich warte noch ein wenig - will ja jetzt auch erst was anderes aufbauen


63-82 speziell für Sram

...mein Rad ist im Versand


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich kenne beides udn im 4er darf man sich nicht jede runde SO kaput machen wie im 4er... ich hab beides lange genug gemacht



Ich war nach dem 4er in Chemnitz mehr im Sack als nach Duisburg oder Wittenborn (wobei WB kam dann noch die Blasenentzündung, da war der Spaß auch vorbei).



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> ah  ist der Rahmen im Zulauf ;-) ?


Noch nicht. Muss erstmal gucken was ich an neuen Vereinsklamotten kaufe - ein Einteiler ist bestellt und ein Trikot hat einen kaputten Reissverschluss.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 63-82 speziell für Sram
> 
> ...mein Rad ist im Versand



Achso - X01. XX1 ist da günstiger. Sehr gut!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

ich hab nicht gesagt, das man im 4er nicht kaput ist. aber der speed den man im 8er fahren kann ist nochmal ne ganze ecke hoeher als im 4er. dafuer hat man im 4er mehr belastungen.

nach den 8ern die wir locker gewonnen haben ging es mir auch gut


----------



## baloo (23. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achso - X01. XX1 ist da günstiger. Sehr gut!


Aber unterschiedlicher Lochkreis!
X01 = 94
XX1 = 76


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eben... in Finale oder bei der 24h WM: da bin ich JEDES mal ab der Einfuehrungsrunde so dermasen Anschlag gefahren... das macht man im 4er den halben Tag und dann war es das.



Der Unterschied zwischen Kotzgrenze (8er) und nahe Kotzgrenze (4er) dürfte bei den meisten kaum 20W - 30W ausmachen. Da steht dann nach Deiner Rechnung am Ende des Tages doch Einiges mehr auf der Habenseite beim 4er-Fahrer . Speed eine ganze Ecke höher ..naja..wenn's 30s pro 10km sind, dann ist das schon viel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

mensch mete! kannst du es auchmal aktzeptieren wenn leute aus ihrer erfahrung erzaehlen!?!
ICH KENNE BEIDES und ich kann dir aus MEINER Erfahrung sagen, das ich im 8er 110% all out gefahren bin. im 4er mit den kuerzeren pausen waere das nie im leben gegangen.
Du kannst es einfach nicht aktzeptieren...

ist der selbe unterschied, ob ich ein xc rennen  mit einem marathon vergleiche... bei steigender erholungsphase und freduzierter wiederholungszahl kann man wesentlich haertere wattzahlen fahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Aber unterschiedlicher Lochkreis!
> X01 = 94
> XX1 = 76



Jop genau. Bin froh die XX1 genommen zu haben. KBs günstiger und Kurbel leichter 


Hm? mete hat doch recht? Der Unterschied zwischen 4er und 8er ist echt verdammt gering. Beim 8er kannst du/ich vielleicht 1% mehr geben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist der Unterschied wesentlich mehr.

Im 4er bin ich immer so Puls ~160 gefahren. im 8er war er gut uber 170Schlaege.
Im 4er war es "schnell fahren", im 8er war es jede kurve, jeden Huegel maximal ansprinten.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mensch mete! kannst du es auchmal aktzeptieren wenn leute aus ihrer erfahrung erzaehlen!?!
> ICH KENNE BEIDES und ich kann dir aus MEINER Erfahrung sagen, das ich im 8er 110% all out gefahren bin. im 4er mit den kuerzeren pausen waere das nie im leben gegangen.
> Du kannst es einfach nicht aktzeptieren...
> 
> ist der selbe unterschied, ob ich ein xc rennen  mit einem marathon vergleiche... bei steigender erholungsphase und freduzierter wiederholungszahl kann man wesentlich haertere wattzahlen fahren.


Da muss ich dir recht geben! Meine Erfahrung deckt sich da mit deiner. Bin bereits 4ma 4er und 3mal 8er gefahren und 8er ist wirklich um einiges schneller!

@mete Sascha hat schon recht...erstmal selber ein paar ma beides fahren und dann Urteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

Kollege hat das immer so beschrieben: im 8er faehrt man 24h lang immer wieder XC Startrunden... all out.


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mensch mete! kannst du es auchmal aktzeptieren wenn leute aus ihrer erfahrung erzaehlen!?!
> ICH KENNE BEIDES und ich kann dir aus MEINER Erfahrung sagen, das ich im 8er 110% all out gefahren bin. im 4er mit den kuerzeren pausen waere das nie im leben gegangen.
> Du kannst es einfach nicht aktzeptieren...
> 
> ist der selbe unterschied, ob ich ein xc rennen  mit einem marathon vergleiche... bei steigender erholungsphase und freduzierter wiederholungszahl kann man wesentlich haertere wattzahlen fahren.



ich sach doch nur, dass Deine Rechnung, dass man im 8er am Ende bei halber Zeit trotzdem gleich viel Energie verbraten hat nicht stimmt. Mehr nicht . Die Mehrleistung ist mickeymäusisch, bei 300W Schwellenleistung sind 110% 330W, und im 4er eiere ich garantiert auch nicht an der Schwelle herum, sondern fahre deutlich darüber. Das geht auch 1x pro Stunde, denn das kann man sehr gut und sehr einfach trainieren.

Man mag es sich kaum vorstellen, aber ich bin doch tatsächlich schon öfter mal 24h Rennen gefahren und sogar mit Powermeter


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kollege hat das immer so beschrieben: im 8er faehrt man 24h lang immer wieder XC Startrunden... all out.


So schauts aus. Gut Kalorienverbrauch wird jez net ganz doppelt so hoch sein, aber so wie im 8er kannst du im 4er schlichtweg net fahrn, auch net annähernd.

Hab eben mal ne aufzeichnung von einer Runde Duisburg im 8er von letztem Jahr rausgekramt:






Im 4er wären das allenfalls 175bpm schnitt gewesen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

Ein 8er, wo es knapp um den Sieg geht? Das ist echt extrem! Da fahren dann in den letzten 2h meist auch nur noch 5-6 Fahrer, weil die anderen einfach nicht mehr koennen... so Bleastungsspitzen kann man im 4er nicht abbilden.

Ok, das mit dem Kallorienverbrauch stimmt. Das sind nicht 100% mehr, aber es ist auch wesentlich mehr als 1%


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ok, das mit dem Kallorienverbrauch stimmt. Das sind nicht 100% mehr, aber es ist auch wesentlich mehr als 1%



Das ist schon logisch, wenn Du 10% mehr leistest, sind es eben 10% und das dürfte auch der Bereich sein, in dem der Unterschied so in etwa liegt. In der Rundenzeit spiegelt sich das aber auch kaum wieder, da bleiben vielleicht noch 5% davon übrig. Ist also z.B. statt nem 30er ein knapper 32er Schnitt, von ungaublich viel mehr Speed würde ich da nicht unbedingt reden. und genau das spiegelt sich auch in den meisten Fällen in den ergebnislisten wieder. 4er und 8er Topteams liegen eigentlich nie wirklich weit auseinander.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

Ich bewundere euch................wie schnell ihr so tippen könnt .......herrrrrrrrlisch


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Macht Spaß sowas am Morgen zu lesen 
Wobei beide Seiten doch irgendwie das Gleiche meinen


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Macht Spaß sowas am Morgen zu lesen
> Wobei beide Seiten doch irgendwie das Gleiche meinen


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

Und nun wartet man gespannt auf neue Einblicke in`s 24h-Geschehen.....nichts, jetzt tun sie so als wär schon alles geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

mete schrieb:


> *4er und 8er Topteams liegen eigentlich nie wirklich weit auseinander*.



Ich vermute mal, weil es fast unmöglich ist 8 super Leute in ein Team zu bekommen.
Wenn man aus dem ersten und zweiten Vierer einen Achter zusammenstellt, ist der unterschied bestimmt deutlich.......nur meine Vermutung und neuer Stoff zum widerlegen.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

na in wittenborn war ein 2er, der hatte bis mitternacht genauso viele runden wie unser t2b 8er. gut die haben sich auch aus dem leben gefahren und sind dann total eingebrochen. wir haben die dann erstmal verpflegt, damit sie halbwegs lebensfaehig waren.


----------



## F4B1 (23. Mai 2014)

mete schrieb:


> In der Rundenzeit spiegelt sich das aber auch kaum wieder, da bleiben vielleicht noch 5% davon übrig. Ist also z.B. statt nem 30er ein knapper 32er Schnitt, von ungaublich viel mehr Speed würde ich da nicht unbedingt reden.


Ich (als noch Physikstudent)halte mehr 2km/h am Anschlag schon für eine ganze Menge. Reibungswiderstände werden ja für das Achterteam nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich (als noch Physikstudent)halte mehr 2km/h am Anschlag schon für eine ganze Menge. Reibungswiderstände werden ja für das Achterteam nicht aufgehoben.



Das war auch schon überaus positiv für das 8er Team gerechnet. Wenn es am Ende wirklich 2% - 3% mehr Runden sind, ist das schon näher an den realen Bedingungen (Wechsel dauern z.B. genauso lange, wie im 4er). in Relation zur Ausruhzeit (mehr als doppelt solange) ist das sehr wenig.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich (als noch Physikstudent)halte mehr 2km/h am Anschlag schon für eine ganze Menge. Reibungswiderstände werden ja für das Achterteam nicht aufgehoben.


Dann hast du das Team2Beat noch net fahren gesehen^^

Hab eben erstmal die Briefwahl fertig gemacht...Hat schon verdammte Herausvorderungen an meine Bastelfähigkeiten gestellt: Falten sie den Wahlbrief und stecken sie ihn in den einen Umschlag nun stecken sie den Umschlag mit dem Formular zusammen in den Zweiten umschlag


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ich (als noch Physikstudent)halte mehr 2km/h am Anschlag schon für eine ganzei Menge. Reibungswiderstände werden ja für das Achterteam nicht aufgehoben.


 ich merke auch auf meiner hausrunde, dass ich bei selbst 20 bpm hf mehr nur unwesentlich schneller bin. klar machts das im rennen aus, aber die luft nach oben wird schnell dünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Vor allem is das immer krass wenn du einen 500m im Rennen vor dir siehst, aber einfach nicht rankommst. Eigentlich unglaublich wie eng die abstände sind.

Vor allem wenn jemand langsam ist und sagen wir mal 3,5h 50 km brauch isses für den relativ einfach mit a bisserl Training viel Zeit rauszuholen, wenn du vorne mitfährst beiste dir schon bei 5min die zähne aus


----------



## BENDERR (23. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Vor allem is das immer krass wenn du einen 500m im Rennen vor dir siehst, aber einfach nicht rankommst. Eigentlich unglaublich wie eng die abstände sind.
> 
> Vor allem wenn jemand langsam ist und sagen wir mal 3,5h 50 km brauch isses für den relativ einfach mit a bisserl Training viel Zeit rauszuholen, wenn du vorne mitfährst beiste dir schon bei 5min die zähne aus


--> quantitätsgesetz des trainings


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> --> quantitätsgesetz des trainings


Ah wieder was gelernt


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> --> quantitätsgesetz des trainings


Mit zunehmender Erfahrung kommt den angesprochenen Punkten eine immer grössere Bedeutung zu. Dies bezeichnet man als *Quantitätsgesetz des Trainings*. Es besagt, dass, ausgehend von einer maximalen Adaptionskapazität (i.e. das genetische Limit), mit zunehmender Erfahrung immer grössere Belastung in Intensität und/oder Volumen nötig werden, um weitere Fortschritte zu erzielen. Das bedeutet, dass ein Anfänger mit deutlich geringerem Aufwand grössere Erfolge erreichen kann als ein Fortgeschrittener, dessen relative Erfolge immer kleiner werden. Die Trainingslehre hat dafür den Begriff Trainingsschere geprägt.

http://natural-bb.de/phpBB_CMS/index.php?cat=3&topic=1866&post=17207

 ...wo ich eh am Nachschlagen war ...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Tote Hose seit heute Mittag?

Ich bin seit einer Stunde bei meinen Eltern - mein Vater und ich packen die Sachen für morgen. Alle möglichen Akkus laden schon 
Dann gehts morgen noch meinen Einteiler holen, sowas brauchts für schnelle 24h-Rennen-Runden


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

Ich kaempf auch mit mir einen zu kaufen...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Total irrational sowas. Keine "Taschen", schwer anzuziehen, teuer. Aber GEIL 

Bei der Anzahl an XC-, 24h- und CC-Rennen kann ich das aber wieder vor mir rechtfertigen. Marathon damit wäre quatsch.

Meine zweite China-Funzel ist noch angekommen. 3 Crees statt einer macht mächtig Licht


----------



## xeitto (23. Mai 2014)

Baggy for the win!


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tote Hose seit heute Mittag?
> 
> Ich bin seit einer Stunde bei meinen Eltern - mein Vater und ich packen die Sachen für morgen. Alle möglichen Akkus laden schon
> Dann gehts morgen noch meinen Einteiler holen, sowas brauchts für schnelle 24h-Rennen-Runden


Bin auch schon am Packen...Akkus sind voll. Hab den ganzen nammitach Räder geputzt, mit weniger als drei Bikes pro Nase kann man auch kein vernünftiges 24h Rennen fahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Ich nehm nur ein Rad mit. Da steht bei zwei 8er Teams mehr als genug Ersatzmaterial rum.
Nur eine Ersatzkurbel mit 36er Blatt. Der Trend geht ja zur Zweitkurbel, das ist nämlich schneller als Kettenblatt tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Baggy for the win!


So?


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur ein Rad mit. Da steht bei zwei 8er Teams mehr als genug Ersatzmaterial rum.
> Nur eine Ersatzkurbel mit 36er Blatt. Der Trend geht ja zur Zweitkurbel, das ist nämlich schneller als Kettenblatt tauschen


Naja gut hab ein Ersatzrad+Racebike+Rennrad für die Rolle und noch ein Ersatz Hinterrad mit...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein Ersatzrad für die Rolle? 

Achso, kannst du an die Nokons denken?


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Evtl. könnte ich noch das Enduro mitnehmen, wenns wieder so schlammig wird und nen Rad zum aufm Campingplatz rumfahrn brauch ich auch noch


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Ersatzrad für die Rolle?
> 
> Achso, kannst du an die Nokons denken?


Jup Pack ich jez ein


----------



## xeitto (24. Mai 2014)

Viel Erfolg die Herren! Ich mach morgen mal wieder nen Triathlon. Saß allerdings seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Zeitfahrrad. Das wird lustig. Veranstalter sagt, der Bodensee hat 17 Grad, die Messstation meldet gerade 13,3. Könnte frisch werden


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2014)

Moinsen! 
Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg morgen 

Hier ist gleich Abfahrt!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Mai 2014)

moin,

genau viel Erfog die Herren und viel spaß an der Sache


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2014)

Moin, viel Glück und Erfolg den Wettkämpfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  ,
maximale Erfolge den Wettkämpfern  und ein schönes WE dem Rest und natürlich Gute Besserung in die Krankenstationen 
Das Wetter scheint ja nicht sooooo schlecht zu werden.
Nach der Arbeit geht es bei uns auch auf eine Übernachtungstour mit dem Tandem.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2014)

Moooin!!
Wir sind auch schon aufm wech

Wünsche euch auch ein Bikereiches Wochenende und auch ne gute Besserung an die Kranken!!!!

Überigens wir haben beim Rennen WLAN und Laptop is bei sprich für photos und etwas liveberichterstattung is gesorgt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Mai 2014)

"Überigens wir haben beim Rennen WLAN und Laptop is bei sprich für photos und etwas liveberichterstattung is gesorgt "

das ist schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2014)

Ja, unterhaltet mich wenn ich schon bei dem Wetter krank zuhause Sitze!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, unterhaltet mich wenn ich schon bei dem Wetter krank zuhause Sitze!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Dir geht es doch gut, bei dem Ausblick


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2014)

Nicht ganz, aber auch ganz ok ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2014)

Viel Erfolg. Seit einer Viertelstunde seit ihr ja unterwegs, oder?
Ich habe heute einen Schraubervormittag eingelegt, anstatt zu fahren. Jetzt sollten der Crosser und das MTB wieder bestens laufen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Mai 2014)

den Antrieb geschmiert


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2014)

Soo mementan liegen wir auf Platz 2 und 4.. Is noch alles ziemlich nah zsm




Unser fahrerlager


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2014)

Soo es is dunkel und etwas hat sich bewegt... Wir liegen aktuell auf Platz 1 und Platz 4


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2014)

Schon so! Weiter machen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2014)

Moin


Trotz einem Kettenriss in der Nacht haben wir noch 12 Minuten Vorsprung auf Platz zwei. 
Unsere anderen Jungs liegen nun auf Platz drei

Marcel heute Nacht Iwann am warmfahren :


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2014)

Sauber

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2014)

Soo wir sind immernoch auf 1 und haben ne gute runde Vorsprung.
Für unser anderes Team wird's knapp mit dem Podium sind aber noch in schlagdistanz


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2014)

Ihr solltet euren ersten Platz ja nun mittlerweile im Sack haben, oder? 

War heute mit Philipp unterwegs:


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2014)

2x Altmetal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euren ersten Platz ja nun mittlerweile im Sack haben, oder?
> 
> War heute mit Philipp unterwegs:


Jup haben ihn warten grad auffe Siegerehrung


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2014)

Gute Sache! Glückwunsch


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2014)

Sooo bin wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause angekommen, aber jetzt lasst mich bitte Arzt ich bin durch


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Glückwunsch den Racern ....hat es mit der schnellsten Runde geklappt ?

Die zwei Stahlrösser sehen Gut aus.


----------



## xeitto (26. Mai 2014)

Moin! Ich ärger mich immer noch zu Tode... alles etwas chaotisch gewesen gestern, ich war der festen Überzeugung es sind 3 Runden a 7km aufm Rad. Waren aber 4x5,5km. Da neben unserer Sprintdistanz auch alle Mittel und Kurzdistanzler unterwegs waren gab's auch keine wirkliche Übersicht. Hatte die schnellste Schwimmzeit und schnellste Laufzeit, aufm Rad hat mich einer geholt. Das wäre also Platz 2, evtl. sogar Platz 1 geworden. WENN ICH NICHT SO DUMM WÄRE!!! DQF ist mir nach ca. 100 Triathlons jetzt das erste Mal passiert, und dann auch noch zu 100% mein Fehler :-(


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Moin! Ich ärger mich immer noch zu Tode... alles etwas chaotisch gewesen gestern, ich war der festen Überzeugung es sind 3 Runden a 7km aufm Rad. Waren aber 4x5,5km. Da neben unserer Sprintdistanz auch alle Mittel und Kurzdistanzler unterwegs waren gab's auch keine wirkliche Übersicht. Hatte die schnellste Schwimmzeit und schnellste Laufzeit, aufm Rad hat mich einer geholt. Das wäre also Platz 2, evtl. sogar Platz 1 geworden. WENN ICH NICHT SO DUMM WÄRE!!! DQF ist mir nach ca. 100 Triathlons jetzt das erste Mal passiert, und dann auch noch zu 100% mein Fehler :-(


Ich haue mal noch mit drauf.....nicht nur Bums in den Beinen sondern auch im Kopf! 
Gab es wenigsten auch gute Preise, damit du dich noch mehr ärgerst. 
Wenn man sich mal "sicher" ist.

Mein Junge hat sich mal im CC verfahren und war plötzlich mit einigem Vorsprung vor dem Ersten.....er war aber nicht der Einzige.


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2014)

Mach dir nichts draus. Solche sachen passieren im Rennen. Man ist aufgeregt usw. Shit happens



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> Glückwunsch den Racern ....hat es mit der schnellsten Runde geklappt ?
> 
> Die zwei Stahlrösser sehen Gut aus.


Leider nicht ganz. Es war mal wieder Fucus Rapiro Racing mit 24:29...unsere Schnellste lag bei 25:54.
Hatte selber zwar auch zwischendurch nen schnelles Hinterrad und konnte mit nem Fahrer von GT gut tempo machen, aber mehr als 26:02 war da auch net drin....Keine ahnung wo der da noch 1:30 rausgeholt hat, aber die Jungs sind auch halbe Profis^^


----------



## xeitto (26. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich haue mal noch mit drauf.....nicht nur Bums in den Beinen sondern auch im Kopf!
> Gab es wenigsten auch gute Preise, damit du dich noch mehr ärgerst.
> Wenn man sich mal "sicher" ist.
> 
> Mein Junge hat sich mal im CC verfahren und war plötzlich mit einigem Vorsprung vor dem Ersten.....er war aber nicht der Einzige.


Zum Glück ist meine Ausfallquote bisher so gering, dass ich schon drüber wegkommen werde


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus. Solche sachen passieren im Rennen. Man ist aufgeregt usw. Shit happens
> 
> 
> Leider nicht ganz. Es war mal wieder Fucus Rapiro Racing mit 24:29...unsere Schnellste lag bei 25:54.
> Hatte selber zwar auch zwischendurch nen schnelles Hinterrad und konnte mit nem Fahrer von GT gut tempo machen, aber mehr als 26:02 war da auch net drin....Keine ahnung wo der da noch 1:30 rausgeholt hat, aber die Jungs sind auch halbe Profis^^



Richtig ärgerlich - aber du weißt, dass deine Form stimmt! 

Nach dem 10km Lauf am Mittwoch war ich nicht ganz fit. Als zweiter Fahrer hatte ich in meiner ersten Runde auch nur zwei schnellere vor mir, aber ohne Windschatten und mit halbwegs kalten Beinen nur eine 26:04. Zwischendrin habe ich noch Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber weggeworfen, da das gefährlich am Hinterrad baumelte.
Was solls - ich bin nie überholt worden, keiner konnte mir Windschatten geben und auch keiner an mir dranbleiben. Den Sieg und den 4. Platz in unserer Kategorie haben wir ja geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2014)

Ach das is doch hinter dieser einen Ministahlbrücke ganz am ende wa

Letztes jahr wäre ich da fast vors Geländer gefahren, als es so rutschig war...seit dem hab ich an der Stelle immer muffensausen


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2014)

Jetzt wo du es sagst. Hatte mich schon gefragt wo das war


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2014)

Das war so knapp letztes Jahr...vor der Brücke fährst du ja nen  Stück runter und da bin ich ins rutschen gekomm und dann beim auffahren fast quer vors geländer


----------



## InoX (26. Mai 2014)

nochmal Altmetall:


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2014)

Ui das ging aber schnell! Schaut geil aus der Bock


----------



## InoX (26. Mai 2014)

schnell???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ui das ging aber schnell! Schaut geil aus der Bock



Wenn du wüsstest, wie lange er wieder mit dem Fusion herumgefahren ist...


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2014)

Oh ok, dann hab ich das zu spät mitbekommen^^

BTW Christph Strasser fliegt jez rüber zur Raam Verteidigung:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/Strasser-Abflug-zur-RAAMTitelverteidigung-th197374

Die Packliste is geil


----------



## InoX (26. Mai 2014)

Ui. Da geht der Wahnsinn auch schon wieder los.

Das Fusion war etwa seit Ende Januar wieder im Einsatz


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2014)

Ok das is wirklich viel zu lang oO

Was is eigentlich mit Sascha Marco und Jens ??? Wo seit ihr Jungs???alle in Urlaub oder wie?!?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2014)

Ist doch schön ruhig hier


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so gehört sich das.....Rad aus dem Keller geholt und auf eine Regenfahrt zur Arbeit eingestellt, doch als ich das Gartentor abschließe hört es auf zu Pieseln. 

Slide ist in Zulieferung 

Das rote "Eisenschwein" sie doch gut aus.  Was wiegt es jetzt?


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

10,4 kg


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> 10,4 kg


Passt doch ,
ist dein Fusion noch komplett oder musst du immer umbauen?....weil ein kompl. Zweitrad kann nicht schaden.

Ich bin nicht sicher ob mir die weiße Gabel gefällt, oder ob da noch ein wenig rot vom Rahmen dran muss. Eventuell ein paar zarte Streifen?


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

Der Fusionrahmen ist noch komplett. Da ich zum Neulackieren nach dem Heavy wieder umbauen müsste, werde ich es wohl lassen und mich mit der Farbe abfinden.

Der Fusionrahmen geht dann umgehend an einen Freund, weil sein Scale mehrfach gerissen ist.

Als Ersatzrad habe ich notfalls immer noch das Rad meiner Freundin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2014)

Arbeiten und gefrustet... ich hoffe ich komme Donnerstag wieder aufs Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2014)

Sascha, du kannst nichts dafür....ist alles genetisch 
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Frust


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

Servus! Hab gerade mein Motorrad verkauft, das nur rumsteht. Jetzt ist Geld für ein Enduro da... braaaap braaaap braaaap.... ich glaub ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten...  Nur entscheiden kann ich mich auch nicht. Ein Neues 27,5'' Bike für 2.400 (Propain Tyee würde es werden) oder gebrauchtes ausm Bikemarkt, dann wirds aber 26 Zoll und ca 1000 Euro günstiger.. Hauptbike bleibt das Scalpel, klar. Aber ein paar Enduro-Rennen und Bikepark etc. werde ich schon öfters machen. Für ein Neues spricht eigentlich nur die neue Laufradgröße... was meint Ihr?


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

würde ein gebrauchtes nach Besichtigung kaufen. Sind meist die schöneren individuelleren Räder die trotzdem gut funktionieren. Außerdem kannst du dann noch Kleinigkeiten tauschen die bei einem anderen sicherlich auch noch tauschen wirst.


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

Ja das denk ich irgendwie auch. Gibt auch 2-3 ganz nette Räder im Bikemarkt hier aus der Nähe. Wenn ich dran denk wie viel ich an meinem Scalpel am rumschrauben bin, das wird dann auch nicht anders sein und kostet auch immer Geld... das einzige was mich echt nervt, ist eben der Gedanke an 26 Zoll. Klar fährt das noch jeder und schlecht ist es auch nicht von heute auf morgen, aber der Trend ist ja klar. Aber gebraucht ist halt nix in 27,5 oder 29 im 160mm-Bereich und meinem Preisrahmen verfügbar...


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

/e: doppelpost


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

Das wäre mir so egal was irgendwann nicht mehr verfügbar sein könnte und was wäre wenn und eventuell irgendwann auch noch durch dumme Zufälle...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2014)

Ach Philipp, im Bikemarkt ist übrigens so ein neumodisches Yeti ARC. Ist halt nur schon ewig drin...


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

ich weiß! Das habe ich seit ich den Tomac gekauft habe unter Beobachtung und es juckt immer wieder...


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Das wäre mir so egal was irgendwann nicht mehr verfügbar sein könnte und was wäre wenn und eventuell irgendwann auch noch durch dumme Zufälle...


ich hab mehr Angst vor mir, dass es dann im nächsten Frühjahr doch was neues sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2014)

Fusion verkaufen und ab dafür  Da passt dann m. E. aber keine Durin rein.


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Servus! Hab gerade mein Motorrad verkauft, das nur rumsteht. Jetzt ist Geld für ein Enduro da... braaaap braaaap braaaap.... ich glaub ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten...  Nur entscheiden kann ich mich auch nicht. Ein Neues 27,5'' Bike für 2.400 (Propain Tyee würde es werden) oder gebrauchtes ausm Bikemarkt, dann wirds aber 26 Zoll und ca 1000 Euro günstiger.. Hauptbike bleibt das Scalpel, klar. Aber ein paar Enduro-Rennen und Bikepark etc. werde ich schon öfters machen. Für ein Neues spricht eigentlich nur die neue Laufradgröße... was meint Ihr?


Also ich würde nie wieder 26 Zoll fahren...Gerade in sachen Enduro. Wenn ich da das alte 26 Stumpjumper von meinem Vater mit meinem neuen Long Travel 29er ht vergleiche sieht das Spezi verdammt alt aus.


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

Hm, so krass fand ich den Unterschied nicht. Bin in den letzten Wochen mehrere 26er und 27,5er Enduros gefahren. Ich fand den Unterschied zwar spürbar aber nicht überwältigend. Glaube nicht dass ich mit den 26ern wirklich langsamer war...

Ein 29er Enduro scheidet für mich im Moment aus, weil gibts nicht (für mein Budget).


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2014)

Mmh gut also ich hatte jetzt explizit von 29 Zoll Geredet.

Ansonsten kannste doch den On One 29er Enduro Rahmen nehmen und selbst baun. Da bekommt man bestimmt für 2500 was ordentliches zsm gebaut


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

Das könnte gerade so reichen, hab nämlich quasi keine Teile rumliegen, müsste alles kaufen. Und da wäre dann schon irgendwo preislich das absolute Limit. Da es ja wirklich ein Zweit-Bike fürs Grobe werden soll tendiere ich eher zu der Low-Budget Variante und schau da nach was mit hochwertiger Gabel & Dämpfer. Hab ja noch ne Woche Zeit bis die Kohle aufm Tisch liegt, also wir können fleissig diskutieren


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fusion verkaufen und ab dafür  Da passt dann m. E. aber keine Durin rein.




Aber erstmal würde die in weiß schon passen. Für das Fusion kriege ich keine 550 €. Vielleicht hätte ich für das letzte Jahr im Studium doch noch Bafög beantragen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber erstmal würde die in weiß schon passen. Für das Fusion kriege ich keine 550 €. Vielleicht hätte ich für das letzte Jahr im Studium doch noch Bafög beantragen sollen...



Dass du dafür nicht 550 € bekommst, ist mir schon klar und das will ich auch hoffen  Und Bafög ist für sowas nicht gedacht


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2014)

Also ich baue ja ein 29" Enduro Hardtail


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also ich baue ja ein 29" Enduro Hardtail


Das is sowieso die endgegner Variante


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und Bafög ist für sowas nicht gedacht


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und Bafög ist für sowas nicht gedacht


Wenn ich mir den Campus so anschaue, eher für teure Smartphones und Apple-Produkte...


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also ich baue ja ein 29" Enduro Hardtail


es gibt immer welche, die den schuss nicht gehört haben


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

Dann lieber mal ein anständiges in Taiwan geschweißtes Rad.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> es gibt immer welche, die den schuss nicht gehört haben


Leider nicht genug Geld am Mann für das Codeine


----------



## xeitto (27. Mai 2014)

Da sind wir schon zu zweit


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Campus so anschaue, eher für teure Smartphones und Apple-Produkte...



Jaja, ich weiß. Aber neuerdings suggeriert uns ja die TV-Werbung schon, dass man jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone braucht, um seine Freunde "zu beeindrucken"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

Da habe ich mir auch an den Kopf gefasst. Ich brauche etwa ein Jahr um alle Funktionen zu kennen und auch mal genutzt zu haben. Wozu braucht man da ständig ein neues? Seit Android sind die eh alle gleich.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab erst seit ~ einem Monat ein Smartphone. Ohne Internetflat und so einen Quatsch. Relativ einfach und günstig.


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

Habe immer die abgelegten meiner Freundin genommen und mein jetziges ist von meiner Mutter weil sie kein neues wollte und trotzdem eins nehmen musste. So bin ich seit langem mal wieder an ein neues Telefon gekommen.


----------



## mete (27. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir auch an den Kopf gefasst. Ich brauche etwa ein Jahr um alle Funktionen zu kennen und auch mal genutzt zu haben. Wozu braucht man da ständig ein neues? Seit Android sind die eh alle gleich.



Jeder hat halt so seine Hobbies. Hier kauft man sich jeden Monat neue Teile...zu welchem Zweck auch immer. Braucht auch kein Mensch 







Mete, der auch nur ein ganz einfaches Samsung Outdoor-Handy hat, dass dann aber wenigstens funktioniert, wenn man es wirklich mal braucht.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2014)

Das war auch der Grund warum mein letztes Handy gehen musste (nach 3,5 Jahren), trotz Empfang nicht mehr telefonieren können.

So ein Set steht ja auch noch auf der Wunschliste für dieses Jahr


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Mai 2014)

wo wird es denn verbaut Mete???


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2014)

Eine kleine Kiste ist gekommen 








 

 

 

 

 

 


79 cm Lenkerbreite....Wahnsinn


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2014)

Geile Kiste Jens...äh oder das Rad

Ah, mooooooin...


----------



## InoX (28. Mai 2014)

moin.

Schönes Rad. Wolltest du die Bremsen so Motorradfalschrum?
Ist unten zwischen den Kettenstreben schon der lack beschädigt oder sieht das nur so aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Mai 2014)

Ui ui ui


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so nach ein paar kleinen Runden durch den Garten hatte ich ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht....fährt sich geil.
Schaltung geht super, ist ein Kletterer mit 30 Zähnen an der Kurbel und nur um die 13kg.
Aber der Lenker mit 79cm ist für mich heftig....ich denke, da muss ich im Wald aufpassen das hinter mir noch alle Bäume stehen 
Jetzt kommt zum Ausdauertraining noch Fahrtechnik dazu .....Dropps, Hopps und was weiß ich nicht noch ,


InoX schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> Schönes Rad. Wolltest du die Bremsen so Motorradfalschrum?
> Ist unten zwischen den Kettenstreben schon der lack beschädigt oder sieht das nur so aus???


Ich komm doch vom Motocross und da wär die Vorderradbremse auf der Kupplungsseite im Reflex nicht so günstig 

Das Rad kam fast ohne Macken aus der Kiste, eine Schraube der Zughalterung war schief eingedreht und das Gewinde musste ich nachschneiden und die Kette schliff an der Kettenstrebe auf dem kleinsten Ritzel.....Schaltwerk neu justiert.
Der Lackschaden sind die Löcher für die Umwerferanlenkung welche ich mit Tesa abgeklebt habe.


----------



## mete (28. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wo wird es denn verbaut Mete???



Kommt an eins meiner beiden Flashs. Dann habe ich eins mit einfach (34, 10-42) und eins zweifach (39/26, 11-40). das sollte mir dann für alles reichen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2014)

aha, welches 40er Ritzel hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2014)

Geiler Bock!

Ich hab mir jetzt den 510er bestellt  Bin auf das groessere Display, den touch und vor allem das LiveTracking gespannt! Ich glaub das macht meinem Dad das betreuen bei Marathons wesentlich einfacher  Dazu noch nen FlyLabs outfront, da der Sram nicht VOR dem Lenker sitzt, sondern vorne drueber...

Ach ja,... ich hab auch beschlossen das Zaboo wieder "stealth-black" zu machen. Rote Nokon weg, rote ESI Griffe weg (ich hab ja noch nen Satz schwarze KCNC da) und die Decals von der Fox und dem Vorbau runter... nur die Rote Hope vorne und der rote Sattel bleibt... DAS waere mir aktuell zu viel Stress 

Aktuell sieht es so aus:


----------



## baloo (28. Mai 2014)

Why?
Sieht doch super aus so!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Eine kleine Kiste ist gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr Geil!!!! Viel Spaß damit!!!



@ Sascha muss man beim Edge 510 eigentlich immer nen Smartphone mitnehmen, damit das Livetracking funzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2014)

Fuer das LiveTracking schon. Ansonsten zeichnet er halt "nur" auf und du kannst dann @home, oder wenn du das naechste mal koppelst uebertragen.
Ich muss dann nur mal schauen, wie ich von garmin.connect auf Strava und lokal in mein Goldencheetah rueber hole, aber ich glaub die daten kann man direkt bei Garmin runterladen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. Mai 2014)

Sehr geiles Radon! Beste Wahl für dieses Jahr.. meines Erachtens.

Letzte Woche noch aufm Flowtrail in Stromberg mit gefahren und muss sagen, dass schluckt mehr weg wonach es ausschaut 
Und dafür pedaliert es sich auch noch gut! UNd das sogar mit kompletter XT!
Die Bremse griff besonders gut.


----------



## mete (28. Mai 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> aha, welches 40er Ritzel hast du denn verbaut?


general lee


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2014)

Ach leute is das Geil! hatte konnte heute schon um 17:45 nach Hause und net wie sonst um 19:30 JEtzt wird erstmal mit Vaddi ne Runde Rennrad gefahrn


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2014)

MOrgen!

UNd Jens wie siehts aus? Wird gleich das neue Spielzeug ausprobier?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2014)

es regnete Gestern, es regnete die ganze Nacht und es regnet immer noch  ....ich schmeiße gleich alle Möbel aus dem Haus und fahr drinnen ...obwohl, ich komme ja mit dem breiten Lenker nicht durch die Türen 

Guten Morgen allerseits ,
die richtige Testfahrt muss wohl noch warten.
Die Karre ist so leicht  Wenn meine Hängewaage stimmt, wiegt das Rad mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und leerer Flasche 12.6kg


----------



## InoX (29. Mai 2014)

Das ist ein sehr anständiges Gewicht.


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2014)

Racefullys waren vor ein paar Jahren noch genau so schwer


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte zwar keine ganze Ruhewoche geplant, aber im Moment ist das ohnehin nicht so schlimm. 
Bei Dauerregen muss ich nun wirklich nicht starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2014)

Und ich bin noch immer nicht auf dem Dampfer... Scheiß! 
Mal morgen sehen...


----------



## F4B1 (29. Mai 2014)

Jo, der Regen...
Zum Glück hab ich, etwa 10 Minuten entfernt, ein Schlammloch. Darf der Crosser mal wieder raus.


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2014)

Hier regnets auch-.- Hoffe dass es gleich mal langsam aufhört und ich aufs RR kann. Jetzt gibbet aber erstmal Kaffee


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2014)

Habe zwischenzeitlich mal die Lager am BGM gewartet und neu abgeschmiert. Jetzt noch was für die Uni tun - vielleicht hörts dann ja auf


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2014)

Werd jez auch noch wat für die Uni tun und hoffe auch, dass ich gleich noch aufs RR kann...hab keinen Bock auf Rolle^^
Heute Abend oder morgen wird dann nen Haufen Teile bestellt. Nachdem Vaddi meine beiden 29er Probegefahren ist will er auch eins haben und ich darf wieder basteln
Sein 26er Transalp wird aufgelöst. Antrieb, Bremsen, Sattel/Stütze und Naben werden übernommen...Rest kommt neu


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2014)

Wattn Siff!
Nach 3 Tagen Dauerregen habe ich zwar zwei trockene Stunden (von Oben wenigstens) abgepasst, aber sonst war im Wald ja Land unter.
Bin noch einen netten steilen Trail "gefahren" den man mir empfohlen hatte - allerdings für besseres Wetter.

Was macht man dann? Einmal komplett ablaufen, wieder hoch, Druck aus den Reifen lassen (für Transit zum Wald fahre ich sonst mehr) und sicherheitshalber die Stütze um 3cm abgesenkt.
Das ist dann ein lehmiger steiler Trail mit Quer- und Längswurzeln. Dazu gibts einige fiese Steine und Engstellen mit Bäumen. Zwei Mal hätte ich mich fast gepackt, bin dann aber doch irgendwie wieder in den Trail gerutscht


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2014)

Und ich hab hammer Wetter,...und konnte nicht aufs rad:-(
Aber schoen mit family im Basler Zoo.


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2014)

War eben noch ne runde Rennrad Fahrn.... Lief aber irgendwie zäh heute....immer Gegenwind, egal in welche Richtung ich Gefahren bin


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Mai 2014)

Schweinehund is Euch unbekannt,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Mai 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> War eben noch ne runde Rennrad Fahrn.... Lief aber irgendwie zäh heute....immer Gegenwind, egal in welche Richtung ich Gefahren bin



Heute ging bei mir auch nicht viel. Schiebs aufs Wetter und auf 24h Alfsee


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich hab mir für`s übernächste WE ein Bike zusammen gebastelt ,   leider hab ich den Fotoapparat, mit dem "geilen" Bike drauf,  beim Kumpel liegen gelassen ....Männertag  halt 
Da kommt eben das Bild später....





...das muss erst mal reichen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. Mai 2014)




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2014)

Bevor wir uns gestern auf die obligatorische Herrentagsradtour begeben haben, bin ich bei mäßigem Wetter noch auf den Crosser gestiegen. Herrlich war's! Heute, dank freiem Tag, direkt wieder


----------



## xeitto (30. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen. Manchmal geht's schnell - ab morgen steht ein 160mm-Panzer in der Garage  Schön, wenn die Leute bei ebay Kleinanzeigen nicht so genau wissen, zu welchem Preis die Bikes hier im Bikemarkt gehandelt werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

was genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2014)

Genau *ichauchalleswissenwill*


----------



## xeitto (30. Mai 2014)

Speci Enduro Evo 2012 mit 160er Fox 36. Also geo wie das normale, aber Stahlfeder hinten und dicke Gabel. Hole es morgen ab


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Speci Enduro Evo 2012 mit 160er Fox 36. Also geo wie das normale, aber Stahlfeder hinten und dicke Gabel. Hole es morgen ab


Wenn das Angebot so verlockend war poste lieber kein Bild, nicht das es jemand wiedererkennt


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

wenn er es hat, kann der Verkaeufer durchaus sehen,daser nicht sooo den Deal gemacht hat.


----------



## xeitto (30. Mai 2014)

Ist schon OK für beide seiten denke ich. Bild kommt wenn das teil hier steht und ein bisschen angepasst wurde. Bikes mit so dicken polstersesseln sehen immer gleich so beschissen aus


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2014)

Geile Sache! 

Ich kriege wohl demnächst?! auch noch was nettes für den Dirty Harry


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

ne rs1?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2014)

Nee. Das ist doch zu preisintensiv


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

Also doch ne Lefty? 
Ich werde mich nach dem Essen auf das Zaboo schwingen und entspannt auf den Kandel cruisen 
Da hab ich heute noch ein bissle gecleaned, vllt komm ich dazu ein Bildchen zu knipsen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2014)

Warte mal 3-4 Wochen. Das primal kommt aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2014)

XX1?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warte mal 3-4 Wochen. Das primal kommt aber trotzdem.



Bis zum Heavy?


----------



## xeitto (30. Mai 2014)

Sagan lässt das Gas auch gut stehen... sehr geil!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bis zum Heavy?


Zum Heavy  (Vielleicht)


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

CRAP!!! Das Zaboo ist an der Sattelklemme gerissen... verdammt!!!
Hat jemand eine Idee fuer einen guenstigen, bezahlbaren Rahmen in L (48)cm mit einem Steuerrohr nicht laenger als 120mm?

Aber wenigstens ging es die letzte Abfahrt den Kandel runter...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2014)

mach mal nen bild vom riss.
hatte ich an meinem axman auch, aber weiter eingerissen ist es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## xeitto (30. Mai 2014)

oder reparieren lassen?


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2014)

Genau erstmal n Büld.

BTW meinem Vater baue ich den hier auf:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/komponenten/rahmen/mtb/10143/fun-works-twentyniner-alu-rahmen?c=174


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

Der Funworks sieht intererssant aus.

Bilder:










*traurig*

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das ich den schon vor Ewigkeiten schon gesehen habe... und er sich nicht veraendert hat. Ich glaub das war beim letzten mal SwissbikeMasters 2012...
Ach was passieren sollte, wenn er doch weiter reisst...

Wenn ich es noch ein paar Wochen schieben koennte, koennte ich mir (sobald die von meiner Firma es gebacken bekommen) ueber Jobrad ein komplett neues kaufen...

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Mai 2014)

Kacke sowas!
Ist das denn noch unter Lack? Sonst erstmal beobachten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2014)

Man kann ihn von innen fühlen.

Aber wenn der seit 2012 da ist... Mein das mein ich soll ihm markieren und beobachten...
Was soll den in schlimmsten Fall passieren?

Nur der Singletrailer kommt natürlich nicht mehr dran!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2014)

Frag mal Constantin, der klebt dir bestimmt eine Hülse rein 



xeitto schrieb:


> Sagan lässt das Gas auch gut stehen... sehr geil!



Nur scheint die Vorderradbremse bei beiden nicht so ganz zu funktionieren. Und Trittfrequenzen unter 180 sind scheinbar auch nicht möglich.


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2014)

Panzertape und feddich is die Kuh


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2014)

Habe heute mal meinen Vater am anderen Ende von Berlin besucht. Waren dann doch 155 km.
Ich kriege die hintere Scheibe nicht schleiffrei. Die bremst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2014)

Is doch ne hope ne?
Halt mal mit nem Schraubenzieher einen Belag fest (der der schleift) nachdem du ihn zurück gedrückt hast und lass den anderen weit genug rauskommen


----------



## xeitto (31. Mai 2014)

Statt den halben Samstag mit Autofahren zu verbraten, hab ich das Enduro doch schon heute abend geholt. Sieht gut aus soweit, bin zufrieden. Morgen gibts mal ein Foto vom Auslieferungszustand. Ein paar Sachen muss ich aber schon noch basteln, war ja klar: flacherer Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau, neue Griffe, hässlicher Bashguard weg, filigranerer und schmalerer Sattel, neue Bremsbeläge, Decals von den Felgen und Gabel weg). Bin mal gespannt wie es sich aufm Trail macht... fühlt sich aber schon gut an. Good Night!


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2014)

Mooin!

Ich hab grad eben Möbel gekauft. Und irgendwie war mir nen normaler Schrank zu Langweilig, also hab ich grad mal eben zwei Half Size Trolleys von British Airways bestelltBilder gibbet wenn die Dinger da sind


----------



## xeitto (31. Mai 2014)

Das ist mein neuer Panzer im Rohzustand. Gemacht wird noch:

- anderer Sattel
- flacherer Lenker, 50mm Vorbau, wahrscheinlich beides rot
- Bashguard weg oder evtl auch direkt 1x10....
- die ranzige Schutzfolie kommt runter
- Gabel-, Felgen- und Oberrohr-Decals kommen runter. PIMP lass ich vorne evtl stehen 
- Tubeless

Dann sieht das gleich ganz anders aus. Jetzt erstmal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2014)

Sieht nach Bäm aus! 

Gerade nochmal 110km mit dem zaboo gedreht... Kein einzigen ton hat der riss gemacht!!!
Ich glaub ich fahr den Rahmen noch bis jobrad bei uns durch ist, und dann kommt ein neues bike her... Mir schwebt da schon was vor..,

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2014)

Fettes Bike! Fette Runde! Ich hab mir 80km auf dem Crosser gegeben, allerdings mit Geländeschlauchreifen. Da ist der Trainingseffekt höher


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte auch die 35mm cross reifen drauf und gefühlt 100% Gegenwind! Mal nachher auf die Watt schauen. Hatte zwar das Gefühl zu stehen, war aber glaub ich nicht schlecht, vor allem für 2. Einheit nach 2 Wochen krank...

Und ja, jetzt noch den flylabs garmin Halter und es gefällt mit echt! Aber was mit im Kopf rum spukt konnte sich gell werden...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2014)

Ich war auch eben mitm Kumpel noch 3 Stunden Trailsjagen

Jetzt tu ich mir die ruhe an

Sieht gut aus das Enduro!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2014)

Bin auch schon länger nicht mehr Straße gefahren, aber ich habe jetzt ja 20 Tage Zeit mich sinnvoll aufs Heavy vorzubereiten. Da solls ja (auch) aufs Podium gehen


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2014)

Jau da is Straße schon sinnvoll...die ersten 4km sind beim Heavy ja eh einzelzeitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch 2 Wochen bis Offenburg. Aber nächste Woche 3 Tage Tagung... Ach ja, wollte noch schauen ob die ein fitness Studio im Hotel haben und was drin ist... Weil für RAF mitnehmen ist das Programm zu straff

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2014)

RAF?!?!?!
Ich nehm Offenburg ja aufm Rückweg vom Trainingslager mal eben mit IS ja aber auch nurn 8er...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2014)

Rad natürlich 
Dann sehen wir uns ja. Und wenn du einen total an Ende mit nem epic und lefty überholst, schuck ihn nicht von der Strecke, das von dann ich 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Mai 2014)

Sascha schreibt wieder komisch, ich glaube er ist wieder gesund.


----------



## maddda (31. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sascha schreibt wieder komisch, ich glaube er ist wieder gesund.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2014)

Ihr mich auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der Funworks sieht intererssant aus.
> 
> Bilder:
> 
> ...


Sascha, einfach anschleifen und ein paar Lagen Carbonrowing unterhalb der Sattelklemme um`s Rohr geharzt und du hast wieder Ruhe. Geht schnell und hält dann ewig.





Guten Abend Männer ,
ein Haufen Arbeit im Garten bei schönstem Wetter und keine Zeit zum biken. 
Aber morgen geht es auf Tour mit dem Neuen. 

Mein Spezialbike für`s WE  ...mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## InoX (1. Juni 2014)

Kann ja eigentlich nur ein Bergrennen sein wenn du hinten keine Bremse verbaust und der Vorbau so lang und negativ mit Spacern über dem Vorbau ist. Die Sattelüberhöhung sollte auch dafür sprechen. Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist da.

Das Rad gefällt mir.


@ Sascha: vielleicht kannst du am Ende des Risses auch ein kleines Loch bohren damit es nicht weiter reißt.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich gestern die komplette Runde mit arg schleifender VR-Bremse unterwegs war.
So stark, dass das Rad direkt stehen bleibt, nach dem es keinen Schwung mehr von außen bekommt. Komisch, dass mir das beim Fahren nicht aufgefallen ist?!
Vielleicht sind deshalb meine Beine nun auch so schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2014)

meine moegen mich heute auch net...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

Hier auch noch mal für euch:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35954


----------



## Bl4ckR4ider (1. Juni 2014)

Moin Leute! 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich übertreibe aber existiert ein Wartungs-/ Serviceplan für n Hardtail? Oder macht ihr das rein nur nach Gefühl? Ich werde diese Woche mal n bisschen shoppen und wollte noch wissen was so euer "must have" ist.


----------



## eierspeiss (1. Juni 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hier auch noch mal für euch:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/35954




cool.. wie lange is denn eine Runde?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

Schnellste Zeit unter 25min. Diese (zweite Teamrunde) 26min.
12km Strecke mit drei langen Drückerstücken jeweils ~1km. Laut Ausschreibung ca. 160hm, real von uns gemessen eher so 60hm

Habe also alles uninteressante rausgeschnitten, es fehlen die flachen Stücke im Wald und auf/neben dem Deich


----------



## eierspeiss (1. Juni 2014)

Ok! was wenn Dir andere Teilnehmer in engen Passagen den Platz und somit die Zeit vermiesen....
Ich persönlich wäre dann mehr als angepisst nach 12km Vollgas bis zur Übersäuerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

Gab jetzt eigentlich nur die Stellen im Video an denen man nicht wirklich überholen konnte. Sonst haben die meisten freiwillig Platz gemacht oder liessen sich gut überholen.


----------



## InoX (1. Juni 2014)

Bl4ckR4ider schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich übertreibe aber existiert ein Wartungs-/ Serviceplan für n Hardtail? Oder macht ihr das rein nur nach Gefühl? Ich werde diese Woche mal n bisschen shoppen und wollte noch wissen was so euer "must have" ist.




Das einzige was ich warte ist die Kette (neues Öl vor jeder tour drauf) und manchmal mach ich noch den Dreck von der Gabel ab aber sonst passiert da nicht viel. Das Rad wird vielleicht 2 - 3 mal pro Jahr geputzt und das ist dann auch wirklich nötig. Wirklich warten muss man da nichts. Gucken ob die Beläge noch gut sind, Gucken ob der Steuersatz Spiel hat oder rau läuft, etc. Man kriegt ja eigentlich während einer Fahrt mit ob etwas nicht passt und da kann man dann gezielt nachschauen. Bei Bedarf die Kassette und die Kette wechseln.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2014)

2-3 mal pro Jahr ?!?!?!
Bei mir gibbet nach jeder fahrt ne Wäsche mit autoshampoo... Sauberkeit muss sein


----------



## InoX (1. Juni 2014)

wozu?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

Frag ich mich auch gerade?! An Ermangelung einer Waschmöglichkeit wird mein Rad in Dortmund selbst nach Schlammfahrten nur abegklopft und dann Wasser aus der Trinkflasche über die Schaltung. Dann ein bissel mit dem Lappen drüber und Ölen -> feddich.

Feddich ist übrigens auch die nächste Kette am Dirty Harry. Die schwurbelt so komisch am Kettenblatt, wird also Zeit für eine Neue.
Vielleicht sollte ich direkt einen Rahmen dazu bestellen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juni 2014)

Puh! Sehe gerade in der Trainingsverwaltung, dass die Kette dann nicht mal 800km gehalten hat :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juni 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann ja eigentlich nur ein *Bergrennen* sein wenn du hinten keine Bremse verbaust und der Vorbau so lang und negativ mit Spacern über dem Vorbau ist. Die Sattelüberhöhung sollte auch dafür sprechen. Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist da.
> 
> Das Rad gefällt mir.


...

Guten Abend Jungs ,
ich war heute Morgen mit dem Slide unterwegs ....herrlich    , das Gerät geht ab wie Schmidts Katze mit einer Klingel am Schwanz.
Die Größe passt, die Bremsen gehen super, die Schaltung ist ein Traum (30 auf 42 bei 27,5" ) und so eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist eine völlig neue Erfahrung . Jetzt heißt es üben, üben, üben 
Ein paar kleine Sprünge habe ich auch mal gefilmt....leider hatte ich danach keine Lust mehr zum laufen, ich wollte nur noch in der Gegend rumheizen 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/35982





Am Nachmittag waren wir noch eine schöne Runde mit dem Tandem unterwegs.....meine Frau war breit ....aber ohne Schmerz keine Muckis


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Bin am langen WE mal wieder in M-V gewesen und habe den Crosser ausgiebig durch die Ueckermünder Heide gescheucht. War mal wieder echt gut.
Rad wird auch nur seltenst geputzt. So in etwa wie bei Marcel und Philipp.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Puh! Sehe gerade in der Trainingsverwaltung, dass die Kette dann nicht mal 800km gehalten hat :/



Das ist ja dürftig. Habe gestern u. a. Ketten bestellt - die am Crosser muss nun nach 3000 km endlich runter und eine Ersatzkette fürs MTB fürs Heavy.

A propos putzen - gestern vor einer Woche war Robert bei mir, um Fotos vom Big Forest zu machen. Es war ihm nicht sauber genug, aber putzen durfte er dann  Die Bilder hat er mittlerweile hochgeladen.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Die vorherige Ultegra-Kette hat länger mitgemacht. Hatte aber auch viele Fahrten bei richtigem Kackwetter und sowas wie Saalhausen...

Kommen richtig gut die Bilder 

Ärgerlich ist, dass meine Eltern im Urlaub sind und ich nicht weiß wann mein Bruder da ist um ggf. ein Paket anzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2014)

Auf den Bildern sieht man nur leider, dass die Griffe nicht sonderlich lange wirklich grün geblieben sind 
Aber sonst gefallen sie mir auch.
Bzgl. Paketannahme bin ich ziemlich glücklich über die Packstation...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Versuch mal einen Rahmen an eine Packstation zu schicken... 

Notfalls gehts eben an meinen Nachbarn, vielleicht will der auch mal 29er testen


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2014)

Ach um einen Rahmen geht es... Ja gut, das geht natürlich nicht. Finde ich aber schade. Meinen LRS mussten daher auch die Nachbarn annehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Ich könnte den auch nach Dortmund schicken - aber da bin ich am WE nicht und falls ich nicht in der Uni bin landet sowas schon mal im Nachbarhaus. Dann müsste ich die Kiste zum Aufbau auch noch zum Möhnesee bringen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
geputzt wird nach jeder Ausfahrt mit Schlamm und die Kette wird immer nach der Fahrt geölt und vor der Fahrt mit einem Lappen trocken gerieben.

Wieso hast du deinen Eltern den Urlaub genehmigt?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Muttern hatte gestern Geburtstag. Außerdem wird unser Hund gerne einmal im Jahr zum Seehund


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Ahh kommt der Primal endlich?

Ich quäl mich hier grad mit heuschnupfen rum-.- Gestern auf der hälfte meiner Rennradrunde hat mich die Allegie mal wieder volle breitseite erwischt. Da half die Allergietablette, die ich zum glück für notfälle immer mithabe auch net mehr wirklich weiter. Heute morgen siets auch net wirklich geil aus-.-


----------



## swift daddy (2. Juni 2014)

jaja, der liebe Heuschnupfen, bei mir geht's heute Morgen zum Glück wieder ... gestern den ganzen Tag beim internationalen Triathlon im Nachbarort Führungsrad und Besenwagen für die Läufer gemacht. Während dem Fahren merk ich's ja Gott sei Dank weniger, aber als ich dann gestern Abend wieder zu Hause war, haben die Pollen ne dicke Party bis tief in die Nacht hinein gefeiert


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Jau mittlerweile gehts bei mir auch wieder. Natürlich mussten alle Bauern die Felder, die an meine Hausrunde angrenzen mähen. Da hilft dann meine desensibilisierung auch net mehr weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2014)

Bin ich froh, das ich DEN Scheiss nicht an der Backe habe


----------



## F4B1 (2. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück hab ich den Scheiß nur mit der Birke. Einen Monat im Frühjahr und dann nichts mehr.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Jau Sascha das wünsche ich echt niemandem!

Ich häng jez grad in der Uni...hab jez zwei Stunden Lücke bis zur nächsten Übung. Eben hab ich schomma krempel fürs neue Rad von Vaddi bestellt. Wird nen netter LRS denke ich. Hinten DT Swiss 350, vorne Hope Pro2Evo, WTB I19, belastungsgerechte Speichenkombi aus D-Light, Comp mit ner roten Speiche am Ventilsitz und schwarze Sapim Alunippel. Den ganzen Krempel selbstverständlich Tubeless mit Renegade Control und Sworks FastTrak


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2014)

Hoert sich brauchbar an


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Hätte aber breitere Felgen genommen?!


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Nööö bei 2.0er Reifen völlig wumpe. Hab ja selbst am HR die I19 mitm Renegade. Konnte nix negatives feststellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Sowas schmales will er fahren? Nagut ich bin die fetten RKs gewohnt.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Also mir haben die 2.0er immer gereicht bei den Speiseeisreifen. der Fast Track hat auch in 2.0 so viel grip, dass der dicke Reicht und am HR braucht man eh net mehr als den 2.0er Renegade, sonst wirds zu schwer


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2014)

SO ist es. 2.0er Fasttrack schlaegt nen 2.25er Schwalbe locker. Conti bin ich nicht viel gefahren,...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Schwalbe ist doch nur für die Kettenstrebe?!


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Conti baut auch in 2.0 verdammt schmal. Und am 26er wohlgemerkt damals brauchte ich den X-King immer in 2.2 und der kam um Welten nicht an den FT ran


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schwalbe ist doch nur für die Kettenstrebe?!


 werd nie diesen Müll von Rara in 29Zoll vergessen!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Hab meine letzten Schwalbe Albert an einen Kollegen verschenkt.


----------



## InoX (2. Juni 2014)

Verschenkt? Die kann man doch gut verkaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab noch 2 Saetze RaRa da... die rubbel ich auf dem Trainingsrad runter  dann war es das aber auch...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Sowas fettes wie die Albert brauche ich am 26er nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2014)

Wo steckt eigentlich der Teufel? Lange nichts von ihm "hier" gehört?!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juni 2014)

Der liest ab und zu schon noch mit. Hat sich nur etwas zurückgezogen, aufgrund der letzten Diskussion...

Alles gut, Marcel! Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2014)

Dann ist ja gut!

Guten Morgen ihr Luschen - raus aus den Federn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2014)

Schon wach, trotz Urlaub... 

Fahre nachher in den Rodgau zum Crossen mit dem Onkel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2014)

Das hast du sicher vom Smartphone unter der Decke geschrieben! 
Ich hatte schon meine 30 Minuten Rekom zur Arbeit, um 6:30 Uhr 

@taunusteufel78 pienz net rum! Nimm es wie ein Mann und BAEM zurrueck


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 pienz net rum! Nimm es wie ein Mann und BAEM zurrueck



Okay, Captain....  Hast ja Recht!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das hast du sicher vom Smartphone unter der Decke geschrieben!
> Ich hatte schon meine 30 Minuten Rekom zur Arbeit, um 6:30 Uhr
> 
> @taunusteufel78 pienz net rum! Nimm es wie ein Mann und BAEM zurrueck


	 nänänä


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2014)

Moooooin

hab jez noch 4stunden VWL... Aber egal danach Habich frei


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2014)

ich war schon auf da habt ihr noch in die kissen gesabert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2014)

Jens  ...willst ein "b" kaufen...   


Moin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
wieso, hast du ne schwache Blase Doc ?....


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2014)

gerne ich bbbbbbbrauche eins...

ruhiiiiiig jens...hast mal wieder nix zu arbeiten???


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2014)

Doch, es gibt immer was zu tun....aber das hier kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen, da muss die Kunst schon warten


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2014)

die kunst des nichtstuns...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2014)

Musste ja früher oder später passieren, die Achse am HR des 26" LRS ist gebrochen. Hat über die Jahre immer mehr Spiel entwickelt und durch die rundgedrehten Endkappen und die kaputten Lager war da nicht mehr viel zu holen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2014)

26 was?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2014)

Mensch, das sollte noch halten bis das LongTravel HT fertig ist. Jetzt komme ich heute gar nicht aufs Rad und mit der Uni-Schlampe trainiere ich ungern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2014)

VERDAMMT! Wer hat den Kandel geklaut?!?! Ich seh nur noch Wolkenwand und in ~45min wollte ich Feierabend machen und aufs Rad


----------



## swift daddy (3. Juni 2014)

ich schick dir aus den Vogesen noch n paar Wölckchen rüber  ;p


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juni 2014)

Bei SRAM kennt man 9 fach nichtmehr
Ich am Wochenende beim Downhill in Winterberg gewesen. Dort ist  mir die Kette gerissen, also zum SRAM Truck und nach einem Kettenschloss gefragt. Er guckt mich komisch an und dann: "Wir leben im 21Jh. was ist Neunfach oder 26 Zoll ?"


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Bei SRAM kennt man 9 fach nichtmehr
> Ich am Wochenende beim Downhill in Winterberg gewesen. Dort ist  mir die Kette gerissen, also zum SRAM Truck und nach einem Kettenschloss gefragt. Er guckt mich komisch an und dann: "Wir leben im 21Jh. was ist Neunfach oder 26 Zoll ?"


 Sch**** passiert 
Find ich jez net soo prall von Sram. Zumal die DHler (waren denke ich mal fast ausschließlich DHler in Winterberg) ja eh nicht soo antriebsfanatisch sind....


----------



## Junior97 (3. Juni 2014)

Waren auch 4xer und Dirter da, war doch Dirtmasters


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2014)

Jagut, trotzdem sind auch die keine Antriebsfetischisten. Die 4xer haben doch meistens ausgespacert 4 Ritzel und fertig.


----------



## chrisbiker (3. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs
Wollt mal fragen was ihr von der Kombi: matt-schwarzer Vorbau und schwarz-glänzendem Lenker haltet ?!
Also ich mein jetzt vom Aussehen her.


----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2014)

Mmh is doch eh fast standart, wenn man nen Carbon Lenker fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2014)

Ritchey Glossy ist aber schon was anderes als der Klarlack am Carbonlenker. 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich das nicht machen


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2014)

habe genau das gleiche wie Maddda gedacht. Ist doch Standard. 

Finde ich nicht so tragisch.


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Bei SRAM kennt man 9 fach nichtmehr
> Ich am Wochenende beim Downhill in Winterberg gewesen. Dort ist  mir die Kette gerissen, also zum SRAM Truck und nach einem Kettenschloss gefragt. Er guckt mich komisch an und dann: "Wir leben im 21Jh. was ist Neunfach oder 26 Zoll ?"



Sry aber unsympathischer Drecksladen! Was ist das denn für eine Antwort?


----------



## chrisbiker (3. Juni 2014)

Okay danke für eure Antworten ! 

Ist eigentlich jemand von euch beim MDC-Sebnitz diesen Sonntag am Start ?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juni 2014)

Ist mir zu weit...

So ich muss in Bett - fahre morgen mit dem Rad zur Uni!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2014)

chrisbiker schrieb:


> Okay danke für eure Antworten !
> 
> Ist eigentlich jemand von euch beim MDC-Sebnitz diesen Sonntag am Start ?


Ich bin am WE in Berlin....grüß mal den Hans Bergert von den Guthmännern aus Naumburg.


----------



## chrisbiker (3. Juni 2014)

Also die Guthmänner sagen mir leider nichts.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2014)

Das war lange vor deiner Zeit, da sind meine Söhne und ich fast jedes Rennen im MDC mitgefahren. Ich bin mittlerweile zu alt für den Stress  und meine Jungs sind lieber im Bikepark.
Ist aber immer eine super Rennserie und gut organisiert gewesen. Wenn`s mal wieder in Goseck (White-Rock) ist, fahre ich immer noch aus Spaß mit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2014)

swift daddy schrieb:


> ich schick dir aus den Vogesen noch n paar Wölckchen rüber  ;p



Das wäre super. Dann hätten wir dort in den 3 bis 4 Tagen freien Blick und wolkenlos..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!
Gleich gehts los - 90km mit dem Rad zur Uni


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2014)

Moin.
Werd jez auch erstmal ne runde aufm Rennrad drehn. Gleich hab ich von 12-19:30'uni da fahr ich lieber vorher...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits .




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Gleich gehts los - 90km mit dem Rad zur Uni


Macht das Sinn ? 
Nimm Duschzeugs mit....sei denn du brauchst Freiraum im Hörsaal.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte wohl in der Sportfakultät duschen, mache aber lieber einen Zwischenstopp an der Bude.
Nach dem ja gestern das Rad kaputt gegangen ist "überführe" ich so eben ein Rad vom Möhnesee nach Dortmund


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2014)

Das Wetter ist ja perfekt für die Fahrt, kaum Wind und nicht so heiß.
Ist das Rad die neue Schlampe für die Stadt?....wenn ja, macht eine Langstrecke ja richtig Spaß---ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Das ist wie Urlaub in einem Entwicklungsland. Da merkt man dann wie gut wir es hier haben, bzw. wie gut ein richtiges Rad fährt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2014)

So bin auch wieder zu Hause. 
Jetzt erstmal ne Kaffepause und dann mus mir los...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja perfekt für die Fahrt, kaum Wind und nicht so heiß.
> Ist das Rad die neue Schlampe für die Stadt?....wenn ja, macht eine Langstrecke ja richtig Spaß---ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl. Das ist wie Urlaub in einem Entwicklungsland. Da merkt man dann wie gut wir es hier haben, bzw. wie gut ein richtiges Rad fährt.


Nee, hab das rote Crossgeschoss genommen 
85km in 3h, am Ende noch ein paar Trails hier in Dortmund mitgenommen. Allemal sinnvoller als knapp 2h in der Bahn zu hocken!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2014)

...und noch dazu bei dem schönen Wetter.
Kannst du das Rad auch sicher unterstellen? Ich hätte da jedes mal Angst das was fehlt.
Musste jetzt erst wieder Umwerfer, Kette, Züge und Schaltwerk für meinen Nachbar bestellen, weil ihm das Zeug vorm Bahnhof (*in deinem Fall vor der Uni** ist auch nichts sicher*)vom Rad geklaut wurde.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2014)

Hää?
Ich bin von meinen Eltern aus Richtung Dortmund gestartet. Jetzt sitze ich (noch) in der Bude und das Rad steht sicher im 3. Stock auf dem Balkon. Für die Uni hab ich was anderes:





Mittlerweile aber mit höheren Laufrädern, anderen Reifen und die Schaltung ist auch wieder dran.
Hatte den Umwerfer mal Crosser gebraucht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2014)

Sach det doch gleich 
So schließt sich der Kreis ....ob ich mir das nun alles merke oder in ein paar Wochen wieder alles neu erfragen muss, ist eine andere Sache.
Aber das Rad ist auch fast zu schade für die Uni.


----------



## F4B1 (4. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber das Rad ist auch fast zu schade für die Uni.


Wobei auch noch weniger nur noch günstiger zu ersetzen ist. Gelegenheitsdiebe achten nicht auf den Wert sondern klauen, was gerade zu kriegen ist. Also das eigene Rad am besten neben eins Stellen, dass nur mit Geschenkband angeschlossen ist und selbst was dickes nutzen. Und bloß nicht zu sehr pflegen. Selbst Schrott sieht sauber besser aus.


----------



## xeitto (4. Juni 2014)

Leute mal ne Frage zum Entlüften (Avid): Ich hab ne neue Bremsleitung montiert, befüllt etc., passt soweit alles, allerdings ist der Druckpunkt etwas zu weit weg, hatte die Kolben etwas zu weit auseinander fixiert. Eigentlich müsste es doch reichen, wenn ich am Bremshebel nochmal etwas Bremsflüssigkeit dazugebe. Oder funktioniert das aus irgendeinem Grund nicht und ich muss das ganze Procedere von unten nach oben etc. nochmal machen?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2014)

Keine Druckpunktverstellung an der Bremse?
Sonst so entlüften, dass man den Druckpunkt härter machen kann. Das ist in der Avidbeschreibung falsch!


----------



## xeitto (4. Juni 2014)

Doch, Druckpunktverstellung hab ich, reicht gerade so mit den jetzt neuen Belägen, das wird auf Dauer nix, da muss ich nochmal ran...

Und was ist dein Geheimtipp?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juni 2014)

Druckpunktverstellung auf ganz "weich" stellen und dann unten am Sattel noch etwas DOT reindrücken. Oder in Mittelstellung mit montierten Belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (4. Juni 2014)

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob als schwerster Gang vorn 40T und hinten 11T ausreichend ist ?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2014)

mir reicht 36-11.


----------



## chrisbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Naja das Problem ist das ich nichts Kleiners als n 40er Blatt nehmen kann weil ich meinen Umwerfer nicht weiter runter kriege. Und zurzeit fahr ich halt vorne 28/42.


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juni 2014)

Eine kettenführung sollte dein problem lösen


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2014)

moin...mir reicht auch 36/11...auch bei schnellen rennen...


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2014)

Probiers doch einfach mal aus. Mir hat auch ein 38er Blatt gereicht.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2014)

Komme ich jetzt in die Hölle für 34/11?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
in der Hölle kann`s auch schön sein....32/11 aber noch schööön 3fach


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2014)

3-Fach in die Hölle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr schon nur noch im Dunklen damit ...tagsüber nehme ich mein Schaukelpferdchen mit 1x11 (ein Traum)


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2014)

Ein Schaukelpferd bekomme ich zwar nicht, aber es ist trotzdem bald so weit


----------



## chrisbiker (5. Juni 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Eine kettenführung sollte dein problem lösen



Ich fahre 2x10.


----------



## xeitto (5. Juni 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Druckpunktverstellung auf ganz "weich" stellen und dann unten am Sattel noch etwas DOT reindrücken. Oder in Mittelstellung mit montierten Belägen.


ich hab jetzt am bremshebel noch was reingedrückt, jetzt ists super!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juni 2014)

Joa, ist im Prinzip egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass man eben nicht mehr zwei Spritzen anschliessen muss, wenn das System sonst sauber und ohne Luft funktioniert.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Juni 2014)

moin,

Jens; jetzt weiss ich auch wofür dein Bergrad ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Jens; jetzt weiss ich auch wofür dein Bergrad ist



Hallooooo InselMan!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Jens; jetzt weiss ich auch wofür dein Bergrad ist


, ich hab noch ein Supersonic 1,9" draufgezogen...mal sehen ob ich die erste Runde überstehe  


Hallo Urlauber, da hast du richtig Glück mit dem Wetter jetzt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2014)

Wenn meinst du mit Urlauber?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Juni 2014)

na der TT ist der Urlauber ;-)  wir sind hier alle gut am Arbeiten ...naja Jens eine runde wird ja wohl noch gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn meinst du mit Urlauber?


Na Den, der hier so scheinheilig fragt


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2014)

Moooin!
Soo noch ein Seminar, dann hab ich Urlaub  es geht mal wieder in die Vogesen zum Enduro und Rennrad Fahrn  der Wetterbericht sagt dauersonne


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na Den, der hier so scheinheilig fragt


Woher weisst du?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin!
> Soo noch ein Seminar, dann hab ich Urlaub  es geht mal wieder in die *Vogesen* zum Enduro und Rennrad Fahrn  der Wetterbericht sagt dauersonne



Ähnliche Planung für´s WE:

Von der Pfalz - > Elsass - > Frankreich


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schon wach, trotz Urlaub...
> 
> Fahre nachher in den Rodgau zum Crossen mit dem Onkel.


Daher weiß ich das  ...manchmal kriege ich auch was mit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2014)

Okay...  	Stimmt ja...

Das gibt gleich 2 Punkte.   2:0 für dich! 

Hier ein paar Bilder davon:

Unterwegs im Rodgau und Spessart..





Onkel mit an Bord





Vorbei an Dettingen, verbunden mit Geschichtsunterricht









Magen und Flüssigkeitsspeicher füllen auf dem Hahnenkamm...









Mir haben bissl die Trails gefehlt, aber trotzdem war´s schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (5. Juni 2014)

Fuck, mein Scalpel hat nen riss am Unterrohr. Ich könnt kotzen. Ist bestimmt schon länger drin. Ist aufgefallen als ich bremsleitung am unterrohr neu gemacht hab, sieht man sonst nicht. Genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mitten in der Saison... Geht morgen direkt zum reparieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Schicke Bilder Marco....genieße deinen Urlaub 
Aber wieso ist das Bike auf jedem Foto so sauber....putzt du zwischendurch 



xeitto schrieb:


> Fuck, mein Scalpel hat nen riss am Unterrohr. Ich könnt kotzen. Ist bestimmt schon länger drin. Ist aufgefallen als ich bremsleitung am unterrohr neu gemacht hab, sieht man sonst nicht. Genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mitten in der Saison... Geht morgen direkt zum reparieren.


Anscheinend haben wir das Jahr des Risses


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder Marco....genieße deinen Urlaub
> Aber wieso ist das Bike auf jedem Foto so sauber....putzt du zwischendurch



Nö, war vorher gerade unterm Schwamm..
Und die Strecke war echt staubtrocken.

EDIT:  Und Danke


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2014)

Moooin!

@marco das sieht ja nach Spaß aus

Bin auch schon fleißig am packen.... heute mittach gehts los. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein Hab mir extra noch ne Internetauslandsflat dazu gebucht, damit ihr auch a paar Bilder zu sehen bekommt

Gestern musste ich nochmal bangen. Habe endlich meine ABschlussprüfung von meinem letzten Modul "Ältere deutsche Literatur" wiederbekommen (is unter Germanisten das Hassfach schlechthin...da hoffen alle einfach zu bestehen). Gott sei dank habbichs geschaft  Jez kann ich beruhigt in den Urlaub


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!

Viel Spaß Philipp


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Student müsste man nochmal sein....viel Spaß Philipp und immer schön die Bäume vorbei lassen, die dir entgegen kommen


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube der Postbote freut sich heute über viel Arbeit


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2014)

Und war er schon da?
Du schraubst bestimmt schon fleißig und hast hier die Statusmeldung vergessen kund zu tun.


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Ich mach grad kaffeepause... Noch gut 200km. Mittlerweile läufts auch weitestgehend staufrei.
Meine Eltern kommen heute Abend nach. Zum Glück is mein neues garmin noch zu Hause angekommen. Hab's vergünstigt im Austausch bekommen. Das alte war Fritte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2014)

Sooo bin auch wieder da! 3 Tage Betriebsrat Klausurtagung...

Endlich auch den 510er am PC zum laufen bekommen. Mit avira free AV zeigt es ihn immer nur kurz an und er ist wieder weg... Andere Virenscanner und es geht! Muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen

Morgen das epic 24h ready machen und testen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Jop


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2014)

Auspacken und zeigen!!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Ausgepackt mit Dauergrinsen, vermessen, gewogen und Videografisch festgehalten. Nur für euch


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Das wars jetzt erstmal mit dem Aufbau. Kleines Problem: Keine Schaltaussenhülle mehr die lang genug ist.
Größeres Problem: Adapter für 15mm Steckachse bestellt, Adapter passen aber wohl nur zufällig. Die Maxle-Light der Gabel ist aberschon genauso breit wie die Achse der Nabe. Wasn nu?


----------



## xeitto (6. Juni 2014)

Zur Achse keine Ahnung... ich seh nur immer noch keine Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Bin bissel angepisst gerade... Wollte eigentlich noch eine Runde mit dem Eimer drehen.
Da ich ja aus Kostengründen erstmal nur den Crest-LRS verwenden will und es auch weiterhin kompatibel zur Reba mit Schnellspanner sein muss, weiß ich echt nicht was ich machen soll.
Jetzt schon ein VR aufbauen ist nicht drin, zumal auch noch was nettes fürs XC-Rad kommt


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2014)

Was sind denn das für Naben ? Marke?


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das wars jetzt erstmal mit dem Aufbau. Kleines Problem: Keine Schaltaussenhülle mehr die lang genug ist.
> Größeres Problem: Adapter für 15mm Steckachse bestellt, Adapter passen aber wohl nur zufällig. Die Maxle-Light der Gabel ist aberschon genauso breit wie die Achse der Nabe. Wasn nu?[/QUOTE


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2014)

Gaaaanz doof: hast du eine vordere maxxle für hinten bekommen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gaaaanz doof: hast du eine vordere maxxle für hinten bekommen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Watt? Nee!



maddda schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Naben ? Marke?



Novatec D711SB. Ich dachte die wären baugleich zur FunWorks N-Light EVO. Hab aber an keinem LRS die EVO Naben.
Könnte morgen nach Werdohl fahren und 70€ auf den Tisch legen und schnell eine EVO einspeichen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2014)

War nur ne Idee...hätte die zu kurze Achse erklärt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Die Maxle-Light Achse war ja auch bei der Gabel dabei. Da passt sie ja auch rein 
Nur die Achse der Nabe ist eben genauso breit im Durchmesser wie die Maxle-Light 

Gabelschaft ist jetzt auch gekürzt und das Ding sieht bombig aus. Ich glaube die Kiste macht Spaß!


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2014)

Ich werde meinen Freitagabend an diesem WE mal zu Hause verbringen. Montageständer steht schon bereit. Das MTB bekommt eine neue Bremsleitung und der Crosser eine neue Kette und eine neue KeFü - die alte ist gestern kaputt gegangen. Kurz bevor ich einem anderen Radfahrer mit richtig Schmackes hinten reingefahren bin  Der Grund war eine Geisterradlerin. Macht man ja auch auf einer 3-spurigen Straße mitten in Berlin. Der vor mir musste jedenfalls in die Eisen steigen und ich habe dann leider nicht mehr schnell genug umgreifen können. War passenderweise auf dem Weg zu einem Betriebsausflug...
Da es Rad und Fahrer noch ganz gut ging, bin ich dann noch weitergefahren (nachdem alles mit der Polizei geklärt war). Der Grillmeister sollte ja schließlich was zu tun haben


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Juni 2014)

man lupus, hast das Glück ja auch gerade gepachtet...wie weit biste mit den Bikes?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2014)

Jo, ganz rund läuft es momentan weder mit den Rädern noch mit Elektronik. Habe gerade ein bisschen gebummelt, daher habe ich noch nicht einmal angefangen, was an den Rädern zu machen. Nur das Cannondale hängt schon im Montageständer


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juni 2014)

Mensch und für die Geisterfahrerin gabs ordentlich Lack? Fällt mir hier in Dortmund ständig auf. Auch wenn man als Radfahrer an einer roten Ampel steht *wusch* voll bei rot drüber und dem Auto die Vorfahrt genommen....

Ich glaube ich hänge einfach die Reba ins Dartmoor, erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2014)

Ich kämpfte auch gerade mit mir, ob ich das zaboo nicht doch ersetzen soll...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juni 2014)

moin 

..und sasha biste heute schon schlauer???


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ist das schon eine Hitze in der Früh ....hoffentlich fällt nachher nicht die Klima aus, auf dem Weg nach BERLIN .

Sascha, lass den Rahmen reparieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2014)

Sooo erstmal Schwimmbad, so lange noch nicht so viel los ist.
In der Mittagspause das epic richten und dann bei max temperatur biken ;-)

Rahmen... Reparieren? Ne, entweder ich fahr ihn so, oder nicht. Oder willst du ihn? Mach dir good price;-)
Ich hab alternativ ein ordentliches Angebot für nen vpace mit Steckachse... Da könnte ich auch wieder ohne Bedenken den Hänger dran, was auch nicht unwichtig ist...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2014)

Bis um halb 4 habe ich die Küche mit der Schrauberei eingesaut. Aber: Ende gut, alles gut!
Nun musste ich die RaceFace Cadence im Crosser durch die XT aus dem Cannondale ersetzen, da erstere absolut nicht mit der e13 XCX kombinierbar war, egal wo man das Kettenblatt, die Spacer an den Kettenblattschrauben oder den/die Innenlagerspacer nun platzierte. Immerhin ist es jetzt leichter  Beim Nieten der Kette ist mir dann auch noch der wahnsinnig hochwertige Kettennieter gebrochen. Für den Niet hat's dann aber noch gereicht.
Die XTR-Bremse ist dank neuer Leitung nun auch wieder dicht. Jetzt wird gefrüstückt und dann prügle ich das MTB mal durch den Wald.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut  Dann ist das Rad also Heavy Ready? 

Ich stand auch noch bis kurz vor eins am Montageständer. Hatte doch noch eine ganz lange Außenhülle. Aber das Gefriemel durch den Rahmen war schlimm.
Kofferwaage zeigt noch mit der großen Gabel 10.3Kg an. Mit ordentlichem LRS bleibts also ganz weit weg von 11kg


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2014)

Dann haben wir unsere Abende ja fast gleich verbracht  Das Rad sollte jetzt aber einsatzbereit sein. Nachher mal gucken, ob die Bremsen nun auch ziehen. Gingen ja vor dem Defekt überaus gut.
Und wieder einmal habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, wer die grandiose Idee hatte, diese bescheuerten "Muttern" für die Kettenblattschrauben zu verwenden. So etwas unfassbar Unpraktisches.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2014)

Die XX1 Blätter und die der XX haben zum Glück integrierte Gewinde im Kettenblatt. Ist aufjedenfall montagefreundlicher!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2014)

Daran musste ich bei der ganzen Aktion auch denken. Aber gut, es funktioniert ja. Ist nur denkbar umständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/veroelte-bremsbelaege-aufbereiten.572375/

...falls es notwendig ist, geht super---selbst probiert 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann haben wir unsere Abende ja fast gleich verbracht  Das Rad sollte jetzt aber einsatzbereit sein. Nachher mal gucken, ob die Bremsen nun auch ziehen. Gingen ja vor dem Defekt überaus gut.
> Und wieder einmal habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, wer die grandiose Idee hatte, diese bescheuerten "Muttern" für die Kettenblattschrauben zu verwenden. So etwas unfassbar Unpraktisches.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2014)

Ihr habts ja so gewollt 
Leider ohne Video denn selbst unter der Markise sind die Schatten und Kontraste für die GoPro zu krass gewesen. Deshalb nur das vorläufige Endergebnis. In ein bis zwei Monaten kommt dann noch ein passender LRS.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2014)

Hübsch geworden 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (7. Juni 2014)

Haben gerade mal den Käfig der Kaninchen mit neuem Teppich ausgelegt.

Mein Rad ist auch schon Heavyready.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/veroelte-bremsbelaege-aufbereiten.572375/
> 
> ...falls es notwendig ist, geht super---selbst probiert



Da ich wusste, dass die Beläge und die Scheibe verunreinigt sein müssten, habe ich die Belage direkt mit etwas Schleifpapier angeschliffen und die Bremsscheibe mit Spülmittel gereinigt. Das Ding zieht nach kurzer Einbremszeit jetzt wieder 1a.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr habts ja so gewollt
> Leider ohne Video denn selbst unter der Markise sind die Schatten und Kontraste für die GoPro zu krass gewesen. Deshalb nur das vorläufige Endergebnis. In ein bis zwei Monaten kommt dann noch ein passender LRS.



Welchen Einsatzbereich hat denn der Hobel? Kann ich grad wirklich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2014)

Öl-Mountain oder Enduro wie sich das jetzt nennt. Also alles 
In Dortmund gibts doch den ein oder angelegten Trail und mit passender Felgen/Reifen-Kombi darfs dann auch mal in den Bikepark.
Gabel ist eine RS Sektor mit 140mm FW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2014)

Epic ist fertig für Offenburg:


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juni 2014)

Sascha zieh dir den vpace rein...ich find ihn chic...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2014)

nicht unwarscheinlich...


----------



## xeitto (8. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin

Sascha viel Erfolg, lass krachen!

Ich hab mich gestern im Bikepark ordentlich abgelegt... Tapete ab auf der linken Seite, das ist weniger schlimm, aber (wahrscheinlich) Kapselriss im kleinen Finger. Das passt mir jetzt gar nicht rein - in 2 Wochen ist Beskidy Trophy... mit Tape wirds aber wohl gehen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2014)

Ich bin den Infekt irgendwie noch nicht 100% los. Puls ist etwas zu hoch und die gefühlte Belastung ist höher, als die tatsächliche Belastung.
Ich nimm nochmal heute und morgen frei... Bringt einfach nix 
Ziemlich hartnäckig die Scheisse!!!

Dir auch gute Besserung

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## F4B1 (8. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich doch froh bei Infekten relativ heftig zu reagieren. Verschlafe zwar immer zwei Tage mehr oder weniger, bin dann aber wieder recht schnell fit.
Naja, euch beiden mal gute Besserung. Ich hoffe, dass morgen bei mir wieder was geht.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2014)

Gute Besserung euch beiden. 
Wann ist denn Offenburg?

Ich war heute mit einem Kollegen 5h aufm Rad. Das Primal geht richtig geil  Bergauf fast wie das Racebike, bergab echt eine Macht. Das trotz RaceKings


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2014)

Offenburg ist naechsten Sa/So... Das Primal hab ich auchauf dem Schirm, aber im moment reizt mich das Schwarze vPace mit x12 am meisten


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2014)

Ist eigentlich das bessere Trainingsrad. "Schwerer" Alurahmen mit 2100g, Sektor mit 1850g (inklu Maxle) und 140mm FW und dazu sonst racige Komponenten. Die Karre verzeiht dann auch mal den ein oder anderen Crash


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2014)

Auch eine Variante...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2014)

Nabend! Ich dacht ich meld mich mal!
Wir haben hier traumbedingungen:










Danke an Jule für die photos


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juni 2014)

Mir liefe heute nicht so gut an der Elsa biketrophy...
"Nur" 60km mit 1800hm gespickt. Extrem steile Rampen immer wieder. Dafür echt geile Trails. 

Ersten 25km ganz gut und vorne dabei, danach ging aber iw nichts mehr. Immer gefröstelt und einfach keine Luft mehr in den beinen...

Bin das Rennen dann noch fertig gefahren und hatte auf den Trails meinen Spass...

Next rennen Altstadt bikemarathon....
Da sollte es dann wieder laufen...

Jetzt gehts mal zu Pizza und Bier...

Schönes Weekend noch euch...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2014)

Philipp du Tier!
Wir müssen demnächst mal 'ne Enduro-Runde drehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2014)

Der Magen ist mit Kaffee und Müsli gefüllt. Bevor es warm und voll wird, geht's jetzt aufs Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2014)

Haut rein! Zumindest mein Kopf fuehlt sich heute wieder normal an


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juni 2014)

moin

ihr seit ja früh aus dem Bett gefallen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2014)

Da war ich schon 90min wach 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Juni 2014)

hmmm...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2014)

Der VPACE ist raus...doch 125mm Steuerrohr ->die Fox passt nicht!
Hmmm... Ein primal mit 100mm Fox? @Crimson_ was meinst du?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2014)

Der Rahmen ist für 100-140mm freigegeben. Mehr würde ich nicht einbauen, hatte aber auch die Reba nicht drin. Kann dir nicht sagen wie sich 100mm anfühlen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ihr seit ja früh aus dem Bett gefallen



Um 5 hat der Wecker geklingelt. Kurzzeitig hatte ich vor, wieder ins Bett zu kriechen, konnte mich dann aber doch noch aufraffen. Die Stadt war so schön leer. Den Adrenalinspiegel haben dann zwei Rotten Wildschweine mit Frischlingen hochgetrieben, die jeweils am oder direkt auf dem Weg standen. Scheinen morgens noch gut aktiv zu sein. Und dann ging's an den See


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2014)

Hmm ich muss mal die Geometrie studieren... Die Steuerrohrlänge wäre top. Der preis auch... Mal sehen.
Echt ärgerlich mit dem VPACE...

Mit der 100er müsste der Spaß doch eigentlich nur schön wendig werden, oder?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2014)

Quantec 29er...115mm steuerrohr...

Halt Alu aber ich find den hübsch...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2014)

Sieht geil aus, aber preislich und gewichtsmäßig unterirdisch!


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2014)

Oder den...

Bis 120mm federgabel frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2014)

Ja aber zum trainieren brauch ich ja kein hightechgerät...


----------



## Redrocky (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Crimson! Schickes Primal. Ist das ein Wolftooth Kettenblatt? Wenn ja, wie bist du mit der Funktion zufrieden? Hält die Kette ohne gedämpften Schaltwerk und Kefü? Danke.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja aber zum trainieren brauch ich ja kein hightechgerät...


Das ist richtig, aber Preis/Leistung finde ich beim Quantec First einfach nicht richtig.




Redrocky schrieb:


> Hallo Crimson! Schickes Primal. Ist das ein Wolftooth Kettenblatt? Wenn ja, wie bist du mit der Funktion zufrieden? Hält die Kette ohne gedämpften Schaltwerk und Kefü? Danke.


Genau, ein Wolftooth für die XX Kurbel. Funktioniert bisher ziemlich einwandfrei auch jetzt die letzten beiden Tage mit härterer Gangart.
Ist aber nicht so klapperresistent wie mein Set-Up mit dem gedämpften X.9.


----------



## baloo (9. Juni 2014)

oder ein KOBA Rahmen, Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2014)

jep aber koba ist auch nicht gerade günstig...da gibt es in DE günstigere anbieter...

wenn günstig dann china carbon...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2014)

hmmm... ich schwanke... jetzt guenstig... oder im Herbst komplett ein Flash. Waere eigentlich die beste Loesung.


----------



## BENDERR (10. Juni 2014)

flash


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juni 2014)

genau...

moin


----------



## baloo (10. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmmm... ich schwanke... jetzt guenstig... oder im Herbst komplett ein Flash. Waere eigentlich die beste Loesung.


Beste Lösung ?!
Bei CD ist es doch wie bei Speci, sind zwar alles geile Bikes, aber mit deren Systemintegrationen auch immer das Problem, dass man zum Ersatzteil dann auch gleich noch das Spezialwerkzeug dazu braucht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2014)

Lefty???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (10. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lefty???


OK, Lefty mal rausgenommen, aber meine den ganzen restlichen Krimskrams, is zumindest beim SW Epic so


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2014)

Ohne Lefty ist das cDale eine Aludose... genauso wie das Epic ohne Brain auch nur ein anderer 4Gelenker ist.

Ich bin letztens mit meinem Dad zusammen gefahren. Er mit dem Aluflash und 90mm Lefty ich mit dem Zaboo und der 100mm Fox.
Die Fox schlaegt ja die Rebas um laengen... aber die Lefty im direkten Vergleich... unfair


----------



## baloo (10. Juni 2014)

Jep kann ich zustimmen, bin vor Jahren mal eine Lefty gefahren und irgenwann fahr ich auch wieder eine!
Machst du Service an der Lefty selbst? oder 88?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2014)

88+ oder Fahrrad Kohl... Hab kein Castle Tool...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Allerseits ,
bin zurück aus der Großstadt obwohl ich mir vorkam wie auf dem Land. ...Wildschweine hautnah, fast wie im "Streichelzoo"  Ganz ohne ist das nicht wenn 5m vor einem so ein braunes Gerät aus dem Busch springt und auf der anderen Seite wieder verschwindet, man rechnet ja immer noch mit dem Herr des Hauses und seiner Klicke. 






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ein bisschen Sport haben wir auch getrieben ...30°C im Schatten.
Anreise zum Pistenkönig 

















Super Veranstaltung und dufte Truppe


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2014)

Philipp durfte also auch mal Tandem fahren  An die Sache mit den Wildschweinen gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, aber man erschreckt sich halt des öfteren doch mal, vor allem wenn's so viele sind, s.:



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Den Adrenalinspiegel haben dann zwei Rotten Wildschweine mit Frischlingen hochgetrieben, die jeweils am oder direkt auf dem Weg standen. Scheinen morgens noch gut aktiv zu sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihr habts ja so gewollt
> Leider ohne Video denn selbst unter der Markise sind die Schatten und Kontraste für die GoPro zu krass gewesen. Deshalb nur das vorläufige Endergebnis. In ein bis zwei Monaten kommt dann noch ein passender LRS.


Noch nichts Halbes und Ganzes, aber das wird ja noch 





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmmm... ich schwanke... jetzt guenstig... oder im Herbst komplett ein Flash. Waere eigentlich die beste Loesung.


Wenn das so ist, dann komplett 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jo, ganz rund läuft es momentan weder mit den Rädern noch mit Elektronik. Habe gerade ein bisschen gebummelt, daher habe ich noch nicht einmal angefangen, was an den Rädern zu machen. Nur das Cannondale hängt schon im Montageständer


Nur Geduld, das wird wieder


maddda schrieb:


> Nabend! Ich dacht ich meld mich mal!
> Wir haben hier traumbedingungen:
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## InoX (10. Juni 2014)

Das Tandem ist echt gut. Sehr komisch nur zu treten und nicht lenken zu können. 

Das Quantec gefällt mir ziemlich gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2014)

Sieht mir so nach Ghost aus. Oder dem komischen Zoulu oder wie das geschrieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juni 2014)

Aber günstiger im Vergleich 



baloo schrieb:


> Beste Lösung ?!
> Bei CD ist es doch wie bei Speci, sind zwar alles geile Bikes, aber mit deren Systemintegrationen auch immer das Problem, dass man zum Ersatzteil dann auch gleich noch das Spezialwerkzeug dazu braucht.



Was für Spezialwerkzeug? Das Einzige was man brauch ist der Abzieher bei der Cdale Kurbel!

Die Lefty kriegt man auch so raus. Ne Hollowtech-Nuss sollte man ja sowieso besitzen.
Fürs Austreiben des Vorbaus (wenn er nicht sowieso schon rausgedrückt worden ist beim lose schrauben) reicht auch ein Holzstab mit geeignetem Durchmesser.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2014)

Der Wald steht noch. Gleich ein paar Trails mitgenommen, die sonst nicht gingen 
Aber gekillt hätte ich mich trotzdem fast. Ein großes Stück morscher abgebrochener Baum hing in einer Baumgabel und das auf dem Trail. Ich habe dran gezogen damit es rausfällt - dummerweise hat es schneller nachgegeben als ich gedacht habe und ist in meine Richtung gefallen.
Mit der Hand abgewehrt, aber der Schlag ging bis in die Schulter die tut jetzt schon etwas weh...

@ Jens: Wieso nichts ganzes? Weil kein Fully?


----------



## InoX (10. Juni 2014)

Du gehst jetzt bis zum 21. um 12 Uhr nicht mehr in den Wald!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2014)

Schade...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2014)

Ich muss Philipp zustimmen. Somit bist du überstimmt


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der Wald steht noch. Gleich ein paar Trails mitgenommen, die sonst nicht gingen
> Aber gekillt hätte ich mich trotzdem fast. Ein großes Stück morscher abgebrochener Baum hing in einer Baumgabel und das auf dem Trail. Ich habe dran gezogen damit es rausfällt - dummerweise hat es schneller nachgegeben als ich gedacht habe und ist in meine Richtung gefallen.
> Mit der Hand abgewehrt, aber der Schlag ging bis in die Schulter die tut jetzt schon etwas weh...
> 
> @ Jens: Wieso nichts ganzes? Weil kein Fully?


...paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, aber das hast du ja schon geschrieben, um das Rad ordentlich durch den Wald prügeln zu können. 
Aber für euer kommendes Event ist es besser wenn noch nicht alles für die harte Gangart verbaut ist und du dich noch etwas zügeln musst.  Leider brauchst du aber kein Rad um dich zu "verstümmeln"....da reicht auch Laufen und Aufräumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juni 2014)

Wollte auch mal kurz HALLO sagen...

Zurück aus der Pfalz, dem Elsass,  Frankreich/Vogesen.   Haaaaaaaaaaammer Tage mit dem besten Wetter, geilen Trails, noblen Unterkünften und feinstem Essen, 
aber auch Hütten mit Schlafsaal und Übernachtung im Schlafsack.  Gesättigt von bestem Grillfleisch...

Ich bin noch total geflasht und muss erstmal die Bilder ansehen, speichern, verarbeiten....

Das Spearfish hat mir treu gedient. Lief wie die Wutz!!!!


Viele Grüsse


----------



## powderJO (10. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen das epic 24h ready machen und testen...




hola, 

bist du auch in og?  fahre da in einem zweier-team - tptal auf spaß und null auf leistung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2014)

Genau da und auch 2er;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....da reicht auch Laufen und Aufräumen


Fürs verstümmeln beim Laufen ist doch Sascha zuständig... 
Genau, bissel was fehlt noch. Kommt Zeit kommt Rad...

@ Maggo: Schön zu hören


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
eben schön in einem warmen Sommerregen auf Arbeit gefahren


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Genau da und auch 2er;-)



cool. dann weiß ich, wo wir schnorren können, wenn wir was brauchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2014)

ma haen doch nix!


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2014)

komm bloss nicht bei uns schnorren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2014)

kennst den schwaben ausdruck nicht? 
aber wir sind ja badner... koennte nur teuer werden


----------



## powderJO (11. Juni 2014)

wenn es der ist, der mit "mir gebet nix" oder so weitergeht, kenne ich den schon. sowas kann ich aber ignorieren und nerve solange, bis man mir freiwillig haus, hof und zur not auch das weib überlässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn es der ist, der mit "mir gebet nix" oder so weitergeht, kenne ich den schon. sowas kann ich aber ignorieren und nerve solange, bis man mir freiwillig haus, hof und zur not auch das weib überlässt





powderJO schrieb:


> hola,
> 
> bist du auch in og?  fahre da in einem zweier-team - tptal auf spaß und null auf leistung.





powderJO schrieb:


> cool. dann weiß ich, wo wir schnorren können, wenn wir was brauchen





powderJO schrieb:


> komm bloss nicht bei uns schnorren.





powderJO schrieb:


> wenn es der ist, der mit "mir gebet nix" oder so weitergeht, kenne ich den schon. sowas kann ich aber ignorieren und nerve solange, bis man mir freiwillig haus, hof und zur not auch das weib überlässt



Ach, sieh´mal an  -  Der Taunus ist hier jetzt 2x vertreten! 

Servus, der Herr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
von 33 auf 16°C....war schon etwas frisch auf dem Bike .

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, soll ich oder soll ich nicht  ?
An sich fährt der 78cm breite Lenker nicht schlecht am Slide, aber normal komme ich auch mit wesentlich schmaleren Lenkern klar.(am Epic 58cm ) Mit dem breiten Ding habe ich immer Bedenken, das ich im Wald am Gestrüpp hängen bleib und mich packe ....ein paar mal hatte ich schon deutlichen Kontakt am Lenkerende .
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie sich so ein "großes" Bike mit einem schmaleren Lenker anfühlt. Leider hab ich kein anderen Lenker zum testen.
*Ob 70cm auch noch ausreichen? was meint ihr.* ...weil, wenn ab ist ab 
Wenn würde ich aber Stückchenweise kürzen.
Was mich aber noch zögern lässt, so wie der Lenker jetzt ist passt der Brems-Schalthebel  beim verdrehen des Lenkers noch gerade so über`s Oberrohr. Nach dem kürzen klappt das dann nicht mehr und würde mir ev. bei einem Sturz das Rohr eindrücken. (die Hebel sind nur leicht angezogen und sollen sich verdrehen können)

Ich bin etwas Ratlos.


----------



## powderJO (12. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, sieh´mal an  -  Der Taunus ist hier jetzt 2x vertreten!
> 
> Servus, der Herr.




servus zurück.


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2014)

Moooin!

Da habsch ja viel verpasst die letzten Tage, gibbet iwas besonderes?!
Sitz grad beim Mecces und schnorr WLAN. Iwe müsst ihr ja noch ein paar Bilder sehen Bin mittlerweile der letzte hier von uns in den Vogesen. Heute schieb ich nen ruhigen

[email protected] Sascha haste dein Gesichtsbuchfähiges Handy mit in Offenburg, damit ich dich mal erreichen kann?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2014)

Natuerlich!  Wir sind soweit ich das im Ueberblick habe im Campingplatz E


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Juni 2014)

Philipp, hast du´s gut!
Wo genau bist du dort?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2014)

@Jens 

Ich würd ihn mal auf ca 73cm kürzen. Ich fahr den Thomson am internes und das ist ne gute Breite. 70 hatte ich mal dran aber war mir dann doch bisschen zu schmal...


----------



## xeitto (12. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> *Ob 70cm auch noch ausreichen? was meint ihr.* ...weil, wenn ab ist ab
> 
> Ich bin etwas Ratlos.



über 750 ist schon gut für ein Enduro - gewöhnt man sich auch dran. Ich würd nicht schmaler als meine 760 wollen... fahr am Scalpel im Moment 700, davor 660 und finds jetzt schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @Jens
> 
> Ich würd ihn mal auf ca 73cm kürzen. Ich fahr den Thomson am internes und das ist ne gute Breite. 70 hatte ich mal dran aber war mir dann doch bisschen zu schmal...





xeitto schrieb:


> über 750 ist schon gut für ein Enduro - gewöhnt man sich auch dran. Ich würd nicht schmaler als meine 760 wollen... fahr am Scalpel im Moment 700, davor 660 und finds jetzt schon deutlich besser.


Danke euch ,
ich hab erstmal auf 75cm gekürzt und eine flotte Runde im Wald gedreht....es fährt sich gleich besser als vorher. Den Lenker kann ich auch noch komplett rumdrehen ohne das die Hebel(hab sie etwas flacher gestellt) das Oberrohr zerschlagen.
Was 3cm ausmachen, Kontrolle ist immer noch ausreichend aber ich bleib schon nicht mehr so im Unterholz hängen.
Die Karre macht richtig Spaß....mir brennen sogar etwas die Oberschenkel vom ständigen beschleunigen und rumgehüpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Danke euch ,
> ich hab erstmal auf 75cm gekürzt und eine flotte Runde im Wald gedreht....es fährt sich gleich besser als vorher. Den Lenker kann ich auch noch komplett rumdrehen ohne das die Hebel(hab sie etwas flacher gestellt) das Oberrohr zerschlagen.
> Was 3cm ausmachen, Kontrolle ist immer noch ausreichend aber ich bleib schon nicht mehr so im Unterholz hängen.
> Die Karre macht richtig Spaß....mir brennen sogar etwas die Oberschenkel vom ständigen beschleunigen und rumgehüpfe.


 
Na dann passt es ja...wegen dem anhängen sind jetzt halt eher deine fahrkünste gefragt Jens...ansonsten abflug...hats bei jmir auch schon gegeben...

Bin dann mal in den ferien...nächste woche chiemgau...IBC stahltreffen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2014)

Ich bin schon mit 680er xc Lenker gestern 2-3x gerade noch so an gedotzt...

Jetzt einkaufen und dann 24h Futter kochen! Es gibt RiseCakes, Fritta-Cupcakes und Pizza-Rolls... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na dann passt es ja...wegen dem anhängen sind jetzt halt eher *deine fahrkünste* gefragt Jens...ansonsten abflug...hats bei jmir auch schon gegeben...
> 
> Bin dann mal in den ferien...nächste woche chiemgau...IBC stahltreffen...


...da bin ich fleißig am üben 
Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in der nächsten Woche ...und mach wieder schöne Fotos 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mit 680er xc Lenker gestern 2-3x gerade noch so an gedotzt...
> 
> Jetzt einkaufen und dann 24h Futter kochen! Es gibt RiseCakes, Fritta-Cupcakes und Pizza-Rolls...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


17cm mehr Lenker als gewohnt ist schon heftig....fährt sich aber geil, hoffentlich komme ich dann noch mit meinem schmalen Lenker klar 
Du willst 24h kochen  
Bist du fit für 12h Dauerstress?...ich drück dir die Daumen, das alles hält und gut läuft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2014)

Wird sich zeigen
Es sind aber 24h Dauerstress mit kurzen Unterbrechungen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2014)

Ihr wechselt euch immer Runde für Runde ab?
Wann geht es los, morgen 12Uhr?
Ein Sauerstoffzelt oder -Maske für die Pausen wär nicht schlecht


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2014)

Wechsel Rhythmus müssen wir "spontan" entscheiden.. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in der nächsten Woche ...und mach wieder schöne Fotos


 
Machen wir doch...fotos gehören immer dazu und für gute fotos sind wir ja bekannt


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp, hast du´s gut!
> Wo genau bist du dort?


Genau bin ich in Metzeral. Das ist in der nähe von Munster (Katzensprung von Colmar)

Wie versprochen gibbet noch a paar Photos:













Mehr pics von der Trailsession: https://www.facebook.com/philipp.ma...90921592118.1073741834.100001936490895&type=1
Asphaltschneider wurde selbstverständlich auch bewegt:




Aufm Braunkopf...absolutes Endgegnerwetter:


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juni 2014)

deine adern platzen schon fast...beim ersten bild...hast muckis zugelegt...


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2014)

Achwat, die Abflussrohradern habsch von meinem Opa geerbt


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2014)

Cooler Helm, schönes Gelände...von allem was dabei


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2014)

beneidenswerte truppe!
da ist spaß vorprogrammiert.


allen ein schönes wochenende.
werde morgen in willingen die langstrecke entern. (hoffentlich)


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2014)

Soo bin mittlerweile wieder in D aufm Weg nach Offenburg... Ma sehn wies so läuft


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> beneidenswerte truppe!
> da ist spaß vorprogrammiert.
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Erfolg  und stelle den Timer...spätestens 14.00 bei Km95


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2014)

starte aus block A, sollte also machbar sein.


----------



## xmaxle (13. Juni 2014)

ROOOOBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Juni 2014)

War ein super Spiel. Endlich haben die Spanier mal wieder auf den Sack gekriegt. Hatte vorher auch auf die Niederlande getippt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2014)

Morgen!  On spot und Philipp geistert hier auch in der Nachbarschaft rum;-)


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2014)

Moooin!
Viel erfolg Kay!!!

Wir gammeln hier auch schon gemütlich. Is hier aber für ein 24h Rennen relativ leerauf jedenfall haben wir die fetteste Anlage


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter passt ja wieder...es ist nicht zu heiß.
*toi, toi, toi !!! allen Wettkämpfern *
Philipp, du fährst auch mit  ,welche Ansage habt ihr denn?


----------



## xeitto (14. Juni 2014)

moin moin. viel erfolg bei den 24h. ich war gerade 3h auf dem bike, das scalpel ist repariert und ready for poland  der finger machts wohl auch mit... also wieder alles einigermaßen im lack.


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> das Wetter passt ja wieder...es ist nicht zu heiß.
> *toi, toi, toi !!! allen Wettkämpfern *
> Philipp, du fährst auch mit  ,welche Ansage habt ihr denn?


 ka was dat im einzelnen is...
Verstärker mit zwei knapp Biertischhohen Boxen und heute Abend gibbet dann "Atemlos durch die Nacht"dauerschleife


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil....	 Viel Glück allen!

Heute Hochzeit meiner Schwester. 
Habe eben einen weißen Hummer H2 geholt und war im Blumenladen für den Schmuck!
Optik top, Fahren flopp! Fährt sich wie 'ne alte Couch!  
Naja....


Allen ein schönes WE


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2014)

willingen mag mich nicht!

und wieder ein vergebener versuch.
klettern und ich, das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. 
das ist wie beim fußball. klappt alles, solange ich nichts mit dem ball machen muss.

wenigstens bin ich alles gefahren und habe den wurzeltrail nicht hochgeschoben.


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2014)

Hat man schomma kann mit langen Anstiegen auch net so wirklich... da is mir sägezahn lieber....

Wir liegen grad auf Platz 1 bei den 8er
sascha geht es so wie ich eben gehört hab auch gut und bei den Jungs is auch Podest drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2014)

jetzt weis ich wenigstens was mir gefehlt hat.
der liquid life fahrer, dessen trikot ich immer in der ferne sehe und mich langsam rankämpfe.
beim langenbergmarathon kurz vor ziel hatte ich ihn dann ...


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2014)

sonne Karotte is gar net verkehrt

so langsam wird's leerer auffer Strecke und alles wird etwas entspannter zu fahren ohne die ganze überholerei. dazu kommt noch ein Trail mit Überholverbotwenn da einer vor einem Herschleicht beißt man echt in den Lenker. breit genug zum überholen wärs eigentlich...


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2014)

mittlerweile musste Helene Pur weichen und die Sonnenbrille erweist sich als Goldwert zum chilln. ich glaub ich muss mich noch einkremen bei dem Vollmond hier besteht die ernsthafte Gefahr eines Mondbrandes


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2014)

is wahrscheinlich keiner mehr wach, aber egal ich berichte einfach mal fröhlich weiter.
hab eben sascha in der wechselzone getroffen... die Jungs liegen im mom auf Platz 2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> is wahrscheinlich keiner mehr wach, aber egal ich berichte einfach mal fröhlich weiter.
> hab eben sascha in der wechselzone getroffen... die Jungs liegen im mom auf Platz 2


Doch, doch....  Bin noch wach!


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Doch, doch....  Bin noch wach!


ha sehr gut!
an den Positionen hat sich net viel geändert... mal schauen evtl. reicht es für den Gesamtsieg, da gibbet noch einen Herren 6er mit Buligafahrern der uns da noch a Bisserl Konkurrenz macht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2014)

war grad eben nochmal bei Sascha. Er meinte räes wird langsam schwer, aber die Jungs kämpfen und sichern jez den 2ten ab
habe grad Müsli mit Kaffee gegessen, weil irgendjemand die Milch eingefroren hatte war aber ultrageil genau das richtige


----------



## InoX (15. Juni 2014)

Klingt ja gut bei euch. Noch alles im Lot?


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2014)

also wir haben jez 5Runden Vorsprung auf den zweiten. Im Prinzip könnten wir jez aufhören zu fahren... jez geht's nur noch um den Gesamtsieg, da sind wir mit dem ersten in einer runde.


war grad nochma bei sascha. Hat a Bisserl magenprpbs bekommen und bekommt nix mehr rein. er fährt jez immer eine runde und sein Kollege zwei. die ham noch 2:30 Vorsprung auf den 3ten, aber ich denke die schaffen das.
um sascha zu zitieren: Ich bin ja noch net mal langsam, nur iwe leer


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2014)

Klasse Männer....weiter so 



maddda schrieb:


> mittlerweile musste Helene Pur weichen und die Sonnenbrille erweist sich als Goldwert zum chilln. ich glaub ich muss mich noch einkremen bei dem Vollmond hier besteht die* ernsthafte Gefahr eines Mondbrandes*


 



k_star schrieb:


> willingen mag mich nicht!
> 
> und wieder ein *vergebener versuch.*
> klettern und ich, das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.
> ...


Das heißt, nicht gefinisht oder den angepeilten Platz nicht erreicht?

Ich muss immer aufpassen, das ich mich nicht von dem Startgebolze anstecken lasse und mein eigenes Tempo durchziehe.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2014)

bin eigentlich alles ganz ruhig angegangen. irgendwann für mal jemand neben mir und meinte ich würde noch total frisch aussehen. er sah irgenwie schon etwas geschafft aus.
das komplette rennen war eigentlich ne solofahrt. so richtig in einer gruppe war ich nie.

nach der rundendurchfahrt gings noch, aber zwischen km 60 und 80 war es super zäh. dachte meine breiten pellen kleben am boden. da hatte ich dann schon mit der langstrecke abgeschlossen.
als ich dann zum letzten mal ganz oben war und es in die schlußabfahrt ging, konnte ich endlich einen fahren wieder einholen und habe dann noch mal alles gegeben. im anstieg davor war nämlich noch ein grüppchen in sichtweite.
bin dann die abfahrten im enduromodus runter, und bei den anstiegen habe ich immer gehofft, dass es nur kurze kuppel sind. gabel zu und im wiegetritt hoch.
dann war ich endlich auf der straße vom festivalgelände. hinter schimpfte schon der nächste, da die brücke über den bach wohl nicht richtig einsehbar war, und dann plötzlich vor einem auftaucht.

von der straße gehts dann eine kleine rampe auf die wiesen hoch. dort waren dann 3 fahrer vor mir. die ersten beiden schiebend und der letzte kurzzeitig noch fahrend. den letzten hatte ich dann, und der nächste fahrer war auch schon wieder hinter mir. bis es wieder gerade wurde gings für die ersten beiden schiebend weiter. dann kam ein gerades stück parrallel zum hang. am 2. bin ich dann vorbei und hatte nur noch den ersten aus der gruppe vor mir.
hm, gehts jetzt geradeaus, oder erst noch mal rechts, links die straße hoch? am ersten vorbei, die straße hoch, kurz geguckt wolang es geht, und links ins ziel abgebogen.

die lange runde hätte ich wohl noch geschafft, und nicht mal als letzter, aber so richtig spaß wäre das nicht gewesen.
zum anderen stelle ich mir die frage dort nächstes jahr noch mal zu starten. 
ausschilderung und verpflegung sind natürlich top (die rigel, nicht die getränke/ zu dünn gemixt), aber die strecke ist auch nicht mehr so der bringer. 1/4 trailanteil sollen es gewesen sein. da stelle ich mir die frage was als trail bezeichnet wird. ein kniffliger anstieg (nicht wegen der steilheit, sondern den feuchten wurzeln) und eine heftigere abfahrt, wo es durch ordentliches geröll geht. 

dafür bezahlt man dann 45 bis 55 €.
es ist aber leider der einzige marathon, der diese länge und höhenmeter aufweisen kann.

mal sehen wo es als nächstes hingeht.
denke mal nächste und übernächste woche nrw fun cup (haltern und solingen), oder haltern und dann in die andere richtung zum schöninger mtb cup, und dann muss ich meinen gewonnenen startplatz in erndtebrück einlösen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2014)

Tach! Nach ca 6h schlaf kann ich so langsam wieder denken...
2. in der 2er Team Wertung...
23:50h nur noch ein paar Sekunden Vorsprung und dann nochmal 150% all out! Hab es sogar ins TV geschafft! http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...d=1622/did=13589122/nid=1622/49ujf/index.html

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Gratulation den 24Stundlern für die Top Ergebnisse 



k_star schrieb:


> bin eigentlich alles ganz ruhig angegangen. irgendwann für mal jemand neben mir und meinte ich würde noch total frisch aussehen. er sah irgenwie schon etwas geschafft aus.
> das komplette rennen war eigentlich ne solofahrt. so richtig in einer gruppe war ich nie.
> 
> nach der rundendurchfahrt gings noch, aber zwischen km 60 und 80 war es super zäh. dachte meine breiten pellen kleben am boden. da hatte ich dann schon mit der langstrecke abgeschlossen.
> ...


Danke für den Bericht. 
Bei Km70 kommt bei mir meistens auch ein kleiner Hänger, da gibt es dann eine Portion Gel extra und dann bin ich meistens nach kurzer Zeit wieder fit. 
*"dafür bezahlt man dann 45 bis 55 € ".... *und dafür, das du dich quälen darfst.


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2014)

Morgen

Das war gestern ne Rückfahrt immerhin ca. 430km. Zum glück konnte ich mich mit einem Teamkollegen mit dem fahren abwechseln. Nachdem ich meinen Teamkollegen zu Hause vorbeigebracht hatte war dann auch noch ne Straße gesperrt und ich durfte über Land mit einem riesen Umweg weitereiern^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2014)

Nur so werden harte Jungs gemacht 

Hast du ein Bild vom leidenden Sascha machen können, oder war da der Akku schon leer ?


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2014)

Den leidenden Sascha hab ich net geknipst...aber bestimmt der Sportograf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur so werden harte Jungs gemacht
> 
> Hast du ein Bild vom leidenden Sascha machen können, oder war da der Akku schon leer ?


Iwann bleibt ich mal bei nem 24-h Rennen bis montags...Diese Rückfahrrei nervt...wenn heute nur net Uni wäre.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2014)

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/2304/index.html Bild Nr 78. Da Gratuliere ich den 3. als @bikehumanumest den Spass mit der Letzten Runde heim gefahren ist.

Finale fahre ich immer erst am Montag heim...


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/2304/index.html Bild Nr 78. Da Gratuliere ich den 3. als @bikehumanumest den Spass mit der Letzten Runde heim gefahren ist.
> 
> Finale fahre ich immer erst am Montag heim...


Is ja auch etwas weiter wa


----------



## powderJO (16. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tach! Nach ca 6h schlaf kann ich so langsam wieder denken...
> 2. in der 2er Team Wertung...
> 23:50h nur noch ein paar Sekunden Vorsprung und dann nochmal 150% all out! Hab es sogar ins TV geschafft! http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...d=1622/did=13589122/nid=1622/49ujf/index.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



so dick wie du bist, konnte dich das tv-team ja auch gar nicht übersehen ... 

glückwunsch noch mal. top. mir geht es erstaunlich gut nach meinem ersten 24h-rennen und fand es ziemlich geil.  aaaaber –  ohne betreuung mache ich sowas nicht mehr, denn da hat man bei 2- und sogar 3-runden blöcken so gut wie keine erholung. und bei 4er turns werden die runden zu langsam ...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2014)

@bikehumanumest @ bild 12
 [/QUOTE]

maddda @ bild 85


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> @bikehumanumest @ bild 12



maddda @ bild 85[/QUOTE] 
iwe wird bei mir nur bis bild 50 angezeigt


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2014)

@powderJO wir hatten 3 Betreuer und das war auch gut so! 
ach ja: letzte Runde nach 23:35h war auch die schnellste von mir in 19:17min


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Iwann bleibt ich mal bei nem 24-h Rennen bis montags...Diese Rückfahrrei nervt...wenn heute nur net Uni wäre.



Deswegen habe ich mir die erste Hälfte der nächsten Woche freigenommen


----------



## powderJO (16. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @powderJO wir hatten 3 Betreuer und das war auch gut so!
> ach ja: letzte Runde nach 23:35h war auch die schnellste von mir in 19:17min



drei? die hätten uns ja quasi noch mitbetreuen können ...  das nächste mal verhafte ich gleich joes frau ... auf der letzte runde noch mal ne unter 20 rauszuhauen, ist sehr ordentlich der herr. hat sich aber auch gelohnt. selbst hatte mich auf 20 - 23 eingependelt und gedachte auch, das so durchzufahren. bis das knie zicken machte - auch dafür wären zweier-turns besser gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2014)

War auch geil nochmal voll drauf zu packen 
Aber heute bin ich echt bedient!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2014)

mooin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits ,
ich bin heute irgendwie im Dauerstress auf Arbeit 
Mein Benz sieht auch erschreckend von unten aus....ob das noch lange gut geht ...da rosten sogar die Plasteteile


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2014)

Oo das hört sich net gut an
kannste net mit'm Rad zur Arbeit Fahrn ?


----------



## InoX (17. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Allerseits ,
> ich bin heute irgendwie im Dauerstress auf Arbeit
> Mein Benz sieht auch erschreckend von unten aus....ob das noch lange gut geht ...das rosten sogar die Plasteteile



Das kenne ich irgendwoher.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2014)

Das "Auto"  , eher Rostkarre eines von sich überzeugtem Fahrzeughersteller  , benutze ich nur um in den Urlaub zu kommen oder für einige Betriebs- und Privatfahrten. In 14Jahren 160TKm ist nicht so viel, eigentlich steht sich das Auto im Carport kaputt.
Auf Arbeit fahre ich immer mit dem Rad, allein schon deswegen weil Parkplätze in der Stadt knapp und teuer sind.

Hoffentlich ist die Bodenmatte stabil genug, nicht das ich mit einem Mal plötzlich während der Fahrt mitlaufe wenn das Bodenblech nach gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (17. Juni 2014)

Spart immerhin Sprit.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das "Auto"  , eher Rostkarre eines von sich überzeugtem Fahrzeughersteller  , benutze ich nur um in den Urlaub zu kommen oder für einige Betriebs- und Privatfahrten. In 14Jahren 160TKm ist nicht so viel, eigentlich steht sich das Auto im Carport kaputt.



Kann eigentlich nur eine E-Klasse sein (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du keine V- oder M-Klasse fährst).


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2014)

Genau, E-Klasse T-Modell Diesel ....genau richtig für Camper mit viel Stauraumbedarf und nicht zu hoch um 4 Fahrräder auf dem Dach zu transportieren.
Hätte der Verkäufer damals nicht behauptet.....30 Jahre auf Durchrostung.....hätte ich eine ordentliche Hohlraumkonservierung mit Heißwachs machen lassen.
So muss ich jetzt aussichtslos zusehen, wie viel "Geld" dahin gammelt...schneller als ich welches verdienen kann.


----------



## InoX (17. Juni 2014)

Verkaufen solange er noch Tüv hat. Mein Omega hat ja auch für 250€ den Weg nach Afrika gefunden. Mein Mazda jetzt kennt keinen Rost. Die Japaner wissen wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wie Rost geschrieben wird


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2014)

Der Omega war der Vorgänger vom Benz, auch ein herrlich großer Kofferraum. Der fing aber erst nach 6 Jahren leicht an den hinteren Türen an zu rosten, der MB schon nach zwei Jahren.
TÜV bekomme ich solange, bist irgend ein tragendes Element aussteigt....den fahr ich bis nichts mehr geht.
Ich muss doch noch ein bisschen deutsche Wertarbeit auf Europas Straßen präsentieren


----------



## InoX (17. Juni 2014)

Mein Omega hatte nicht mehr viel seiner tragenden Masse. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen wieder einen zu kaufen wenn ich das nötige Geld für eine komplette Grundsanierung habe. Die Karre hatte es mir irgendwie angetan.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2014)

hat schon mal jemand von euch irgendwo einen 27,5" rahmen mit 29" laufrädern drin gesehen?
irgendein thread bekannt?

was kann es da für probleme geben?
kettenstrebenlänge nicht kleiner als 430 mm.
bb drop?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Moin Veikko 

Wenn die Maße von Rahmen und Gabel passen, warum soll das nicht auch gehen....aber wie kommt man auf so eine Idee? Gibt es 27,5" Rahmen irgendwo umsonst ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

Morgen... ich bin gestern und heute krank @home... muss mir Freitag von der sche*** Klimanalage im Auto eine Erkaltung eingefangen haben...
Ich habe schon waerend dem Rennen gebellt wie ein doofer... naja wenigstens passt das Timing diesmal: jetzt waere eh Ruhewoche


----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)

du bist mehr krank als sonst was, oder? gute besserung!

bei mir geht's heute nachmittag nach polen zur beskidy mtb trophy. bin heiss, nicht ganz so fit wie ich sein wollte, aber auch nicht schlecht. hoffe mal das wetter hält und es wird nicht all zu nass....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Veikko



Meinst du Kai? Veikko habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Guten Morgen zusammen!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen... ich bin gestern und heute krank @home... muss mir Freitag von der sche*** Klimanalage im Auto eine Erkaltung eingefangen haben...



Solange die Klimaanlage keine Viren ausspuckt, kannst du dich davon nicht erkältet haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

Aber von 35Grad sonne auf 20Grad angeblasen findet das Imunsystem kacke :/
Dazu hab ich mich ja auch 100% leer gefahren. Auch das findet das Imunsystem nicht sooo drall.

Dieses mal sehe ich es entspannt so halte ich die Woche Erholung wenigstens ein  Dann geht es 3 Wochen voll Ballern, weil dann XC DM und Bawue kommt.

Ach ja, ich war sooo leer, ich bin jetzt noch nur noch am fressen! 

@*xeitto *hau rein!


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meinst du Kai? Veikko habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.



Veikko wurde gestern um kurz nach halb elf gesichtet. Hat aber anscheinend nur kurz nachgeschaut ob er eingreifen muss.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber von 35Grad sonne auf 20Grad angeblasen findet das Imunsystem kacke :/
> Dazu hab ich mich ja auch 100% leer gefahren. Auch das findet das Imunsystem nicht sooo drall.



Das stimmt natürlich. Ich weiß auch nicht, wozu Klimaanlagen immer voll aufgedreht werden müssen. Im Auto mache ich sie nur außerorts (= wenn die Fenster zu sind) an und auch nur, wenn's ziemlich warm ist. In manchen Straßenbahnen und manchen Bussen muss man hier regelrecht frieren, weil die Klimaanlagen so kalte Luft rausblasen. Am besten ist es, wenn es dazu noch geregnet hat und man nass ist...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

die bei meinem dad ist relativ binaer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

Nee, ich mein schon den stillen Mitleser 

Eine Unterkühlung durch die Klimaanlage habe ich zu Pfingsten elegant mit einem Gehäuseriss im Klimakompressor umgangen 

Viel Erfolg in Polen


----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)

danke.

mein klimakompressor ist auch im arsch. lass ich aber dieses jahr nicht mehr machen, die 500 euro steck ich lieber in bikes ;-)


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2014)

Meine geht auch nicht. Es sollte aber eine neue Befüllung reichen.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dieses mal sehe ich es entspannt so halte ich die Woche Erholung wenigstens ein  Dann geht es 3 Wochen voll Ballern, weil dann XC DM und Bawue kommt.
> 
> Ach ja, ich war sooo leer, ich bin jetzt noch nur noch am fressen!
> 
> @*xeitto *hau rein!



Altherren DM? Muss man sich da eigentlich qualifizieren?

Genau! Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

Bei meiner war ein relativ großes Loch und ein Riss durch irgend ein Fremdkörper im Inneren entstanden.
MB-Preis...1370,- ....freie Werkstatt 540,- Eur. ,obwohl auch noch der dazugehörige Kleinkram und Entfeuchter gewechselt wurde. Der Kompressor überlebt jetzt wahrscheinlich das Auto.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Meine geht auch nicht. Es sollte aber eine neue Befüllung reichen.



Zum WE wirst du sie aber wohl (leider) auch nicht brauchen


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn die Maße von Rahmen und Gabel passen, warum soll das nicht auch gehen....aber wie kommt man auf so eine Idee? Gibt es 27,5" Rahmen irgendwo umsonst ?


 
umsonst nicht, aber die rahmen sind nicht so heftig gesloped.
so ist auch bei kleinen rahmengrößen oft ein 2. flaschenhalter im rahmendreieck.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

naja... du musst ueber 30 sein und dich noch irgendwie ohen Hilfe eines Zivis auf dem Rad halten koennen


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2014)

Ich meine überhaupt zur DM


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

DM reicht B-Lizenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2014)

Die gibts doch aber nur auf der Straße mit Aufstieg oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

beim Bike bekommst du die einfach so. Aufstieg war nur fuer a-Lizenz und die braucht man nur fuer Buliga... ist mein letzter Stand.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

Aaaaarg! im Bikemarkt ist eine Terralogic Lefty!!! 
ES JUCKT!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

Nutze deinen geschwächten Zustand und die Zeit für Detailabsprachen und Preisverhandlungen aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

aaaarg!!!
Aber sie hat halt nur 100mm und in 29' sind das nur noch 70mm. Eigentlich soll ja im Herbst ein Alu Flash her...


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aaaaarg! im Bikemarkt ist eine Terralogic Lefty!!!
> ES JUCKT!



Kratz dich!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

ich hab jetzt eher mit "waschen" gerechnet


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2014)

Verschwendung.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> beim Bike bekommst du die einfach so. Aufstieg war nur fuer a-Lizenz und die braucht man nur fuer Buliga... ist mein letzter Stand.


Kann ja nicht sein, ich bin doch "einfach so" BuLi der Herren in Saalhausen gefahren.

Dann doch lieber warten und einmal "richtig"


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2014)

Soo gleich hat Christoph das RAAM gewonnen!

Livestream:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/christoph-strasser-raam-2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)

Der Hobel ist auch bereit nach viel Stress in den letzten Wochen. Rahmenriss, Dämpfer kaputt usw... jetzt muss nur alles 4 Tage durch die polnische Wildnis halten...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

Gefällt mir gut (bis auf die Stütze)!


----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)

Ja, nur die macht halt richtig schnell...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

das mit der Stuetze werde ich wohl auch nie verstehen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

Signed!


----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)

Ausprobieren, ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, weil ich auch normaler Stütze eigentlich auch alles gefahren bin. Nur bin ich mit der Reverb messbar schneller (und auch sicherer auf Strecken, die man nicht kennt). Auch auf leichten Trails.... besserer Schwerpunkt - schnellere Kurven usw. Muss nicht für jeden gelten, aber bei mir macht's richtig einen Unterschied. Und ich würde mal behaupten, ich kann abfahren, sogar eher gut als schlecht


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

ich kann mir zumindest einreden, das ich die im Epic gar nicht probieren muss, da ich ja den knick nach vorne brauch


----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)

... oder ein passendes rad *duckundweg*


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

das dann wippt wie eine Gummykuh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (18. Juni 2014)




----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Juni 2014)

Und ich dachte immer die Dinger wären nur zum Auf- und Absteigen für Frührentner


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2014)

also ich persönlich brauch die nur bei Treppen mit mehr stufen als das bike lang is und bei vorblockten Gelände, wo die Blöcke so hoch sind, dass sie bis zur Nabe gehen. beides findet man im XC kaum


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2014)

Deshalb werden die Strecken im XC immer anspruchsvoller damit der Kaufreiz für solche Stützen geweckt wird. Eigentlich müsste der ganze Kram nämlich nicht von Shimano sondern von Rockshox, Fox und Lifta gesponsort werden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ausprobieren, ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, weil ich auch normaler Stütze eigentlich auch alles gefahren bin. Nur bin ich mit der Reverb messbar schneller (und auch sicherer auf Strecken, die man nicht kennt). Auch auf leichten Trails.... besserer Schwerpunkt - schnellere Kurven usw. Muss nicht für jeden gelten, aber bei mir macht's richtig einen Unterschied. Und ich würde mal behaupten, ich kann abfahren, sogar eher gut als schlecht



Ich geb dir da nicht unrecht. Neulich im Geröllfeld mit dem Fatty wär's von Vorteil gewesen, ebenso beim letzten Kurztrip, aber ICH kann optisch gar nicht mit den Dingern. 
Das ist nicht böse gemeint, um Gottes Willen, bis auf das Mehrgewicht bringt die Stütze ja eigentlich auch nur Vorteile, aber ich bin da visuell sehr "empfindlich/engstirnig/ oberflächlich/empfindlich/unbelehrbar/....(?!?).."	  ...Keine Ahnung was genau.

Absolut schlimm find ich die Dinger Hardtail!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

Am Tourenbike  geht's noch, aber am Racebike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab jetzt zwar auch so ein Lift, vergesse das Ding aber oft und denke erst wenn alles vorbei ist daran.
Wenn ich aber mal absenke (150mm), bekommt man den Schwerpunkt schön tief und kann mit mehr Druck durch enge Kurven fahren.
Macht aber dann auch keinen Sinn mehr, wenn ich danach die Berge nur hochschleiche. 

Vom Anblick finde ich es nicht so schlimm 
(mittlerweile 2,5cm ausgezogen)


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2014)

Beim Enduro/Trailbike oder wie es mittlerweile heißt  finde ich es ok vom Aussehen her


mittlerweile sitze ich hier seit 10in der Uni. weil morgen Feiertag ist musste ich noch ein Tutorium dranhängen...bis 19:30 oxidier ich hier noch rum, dann geht's so schnell wie möglich nach Hause und aufs RR


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> beim Bike bekommst du die einfach so. Aufstieg war nur fuer a-Lizenz und die braucht man nur fuer Buliga... ist mein letzter Stand.



wenn du nicht schon so ein alter sack bist wie ich. da gibt es nur die masters-c … rückblick auf offenburg falls es jemanden interessiert:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2014/06/hammerhart-hammergeil-das-24-stunden.html




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das mit der Stuetze werde ich wohl auch nie verstehen...



ich mittlerweile schon. wenn es so was mal in leicht gibt, baue ich mir das auch dran. ok, lieber wäre mir zuerst eine kurbel mit wattmessung, aber auch da gibt es in bezahlbar nur schwer ...


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2014)

das Problem is, dass ich direkt drei Kurbeln bräuchte... an nur einem Rad bringt mir das nix bzw net viel und auf unschrauben hab ich kb


----------



## xeitto (19. Juni 2014)

Gruss aua polen. Ging super los... Nach 15 km die Felge geschrottet. Einen Stein bei highspeed doof erwischt. Ging dann nix mehr, Schlauch war nach 100m platt wieder platt  Dann 3h bike a bike... Aber sonst ists schön hier  morgen wirds besser... Aber aus der Gesamtwertung bin ich halt raus.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2014)

Autsch, kagge sowas  Trotzdem noch viel Spaß!

Ich habe gerade noch das Rad fertig gemacht. Neue Kette, Laufräder gecheckt + andere Reifen. 
Dann ein 1h Test in freieer Wildbahn und jetzt gehts ans Packen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich mittlerweile schon. wenn es so was mal in leicht gibt, baue ich mir das auch dran. ok, lieber wäre mir zuerst eine *kurbel mit wattmessung*, aber auch da gibt es in bezahlbar nur schwer ...



Aha...und was ist die SRM in deinem Bianchi??  

Habe heute fest mit dir in Neu Anspach gerechnet, zur RTF.

EDIT:  Schöner Bericht!


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aha...und was ist die SRM in deinem Bianchi??
> 
> Habe heute fest mit dir in Neu Anspach gerechnet, zur RTF.
> 
> EDIT:  Schöner Bericht!



die srm war leider echt teuer - und wenn ich einen käufer finde, der bereit ist, einen vernünftigen preis zu zahlen, würde ich mich auch trennen, um die kohle in eine srm fürs race-mtb zu stecken. für die beiden rennen habe ich garmin vector (spucken bis auf 2 watt + / - in allen bereichen die gleichen werte aus wie das srm) und die lassen sich in 3 minuten wechseln von rad zu rad. 

neu-anspach wollte ich eigentlich fahren, aber gestern versucht ein paar intervalle zu machen und das knie war sofort wieder dick. deshalb heute nix, eventuell am sonntag hattersheim oder sogar das rennen in rhens - wobei es nicht so richtig spaß macht, wenn man nicht volle pulle fahren kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2014)

Nabend Männer,
klasse Bericht ...da geb ich dem Marco recht. 

Wegen meinen Knieen habe ich vor längerer Zeit auf Nähmaschinenmodus umstellen müssen. Klappt bis jetzt super, selbst nach einer harten Badmintoneinheit kurbele ich so meine Knie wieder locker.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> die srm war leider echt teuer - und wenn ich einen käufer finde, der bereit ist, einen vernünftigen preis zu zahlen, würde ich mich auch trennen, um die kohle in eine srm fürs race-mtb zu stecken. für die beiden rennen habe ich garmin vector (spucken bis auf 2 watt + / - in allen bereichen die gleichen werte aus wie das srm) und die lassen sich in 3 minuten wechseln von rad zu rad.
> 
> neu-anspach wollte ich eigentlich fahren, aber gestern versucht ein paar intervalle zu machen und das knie war sofort wieder dick. deshalb heute nix, eventuell am sonntag hattersheim oder sogar das rennen in rhens - wobei es nicht so richtig spaß macht, wenn man nicht volle pulle fahren kann.



Ich weiß, ich weiß.., hattest es ja beim letzten Mal erzählt (SRM). 
Sonntag Hattersheim ist ´ne RTF?  
Gleich mal google anwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2014)

ja, ist ne rtf. ganz schöne strecke, vor allem die ganz lange über 220 km. die ich aber so oder so ganz sicher nicht fahren werde, sollte ich fahren ...

http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/Giro-Hattersheim.608.0.html


----------



## baloo (20. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> die srm war leider echt teuer - und wenn ich einen käufer finde, der bereit ist, einen vernünftigen preis zu zahlen, würde ich mich auch trennen, um die kohle in eine srm fürs race-mtb zu stecken. für die beiden rennen habe ich garmin vector (spucken bis auf 2 watt + / - in allen bereichen die gleichen werte aus wie das srm) und die lassen sich in 3 minuten wechseln von rad zu rad.


die garmin vector sind aber nur fürs Rennrad geeiegnet, für SPD gibts da noch nichts oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Ich mag meine stages... Vllt noch kommt eine ans Epic... ;-)
Wobei ich im rennen gerne nach Gefühl fahre... Aber zum analysieren wäre es cool!


----------



## baloo (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mag meine stages... Vllt noch kommt eine ans Epic... ;-)
> Wobei ich im rennen gerne nach Gefühl fahre... Aber zum analysieren wäre es cool!


Jep, denke auch dass die Stages momentan das Beste ist, oder eben die vector mit SPD, nur wann kommen die??


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
viel Erfolg den HEAVY 24 Fahrern  und geht nochmal die Packliste durch 

Ich wollte ja auch mal zuschauen kommen, bin aber selber in Biesenrode am Start.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2014)

Marcel müsste bald in Chemnitz sein


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2014)

Moooin!
Dann viel Erfolg euch in Chemnitz!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Haut rein!


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Jep, denke auch dass die Stages momentan das Beste ist



Es ist auf jeden Fall das preisgünstigste, aber auch das ungenaueste System. Wenn man zwei unterschiedlich kräftige (weil z.B. unterschiedlich lange) Beine hat, so wie meiner einer, stehen da schon mal 20% Abweichung zu einem System, dass die Leistung beider Beine wirklich misst und nicht nur die eines dubliziert. Ich würde da lieber zu Power2Max greifen, ist auch kaum teurer (muss ich jetzt doch relativieren, die sind ganz schön preisintensiv geworden...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Das juckt dich aber nur beim Posen. "schlaegst du dich 20% unter Wert"...
Im Training ist es schnurz, wenn du immer 20% weniger misst -> 20% weniger FTP -> bereiche 20% niedriger... aber alles nur absolut. Wenn du nur Stages faehrst ist ein konstanter Offset voellig bum.
Doff ist es nur, wenn du Systeme mischst, DAS wuerde ich aber eh net machen.


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das juckt dich aber nur beim Posen. "schlaegst du dich 20% unter Wert"...
> Im Training ist es schnurz, wenn du immer 20% weniger misst -> 20% weniger FTP -> bereiche 20% niedriger... aber alles nur absolut. Wenn du nur Stages faehrst ist ein konstanter Offset voellig bum.
> Doff ist es nur, wenn du Systeme mischst, DAS wuerde ich aber eh net machen.



Klar, wenn Du nur mit dem System fährst, ist es egal. Ich habe aber zum Beispiel noch eine Powertap-Nabe und die zeigte bis zu 20% weniger an. Wohlgemerkt, nicht konstantes Offset (mein linkes Bein tritt eben nicht immer 20% mehr, als das rechte...). Wenn ich geratene Werte haben will, brauche ich kein Leistungsmesssystem


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Powertap ist fuer mich keine moeglichkeit, da ich lrs waechsel wie andere Unterhosen.
Ich hab nun schon einige Vergleiche zwischen den Systemen gesehen und die konnten nur bestaetigen das alle recht gleich waren. Aber wenn du mal wieder heiliger als der Papst sein willst und eh alles besser weist... dann wuesnch ich dir viel Spass beim im Labor biken...


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Powertap ist fuer mich keine moeglichkeit, da ich lrs waechsel wie andere Unterhosen.
> Ich hab nun schon einige Vergleiche zwischen den Systemen gesehen und die konnten nur bestaetigen das alle recht gleich waren. Aber wenn du mal wieder heiliger als der Papst sein willst und eh alles besser weist...



Ich frage mich, was Du schon wieder für ein Problem hast? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass Stages bei unterschiedlich kräftigen Beinen Schrott ist, selbst ausprobiert und wieder verworfen. Wenn Du zwei vollkommen identische Beine hast, kann Dir das ja egal sein, bei mir ist es eben nicht so und daher ist der Kram für mich unbrauchbar. Ich kann mein linkes Bein leider nicht 15mm kürzer machen. Was Du so gelesen hast ist ja toll, aber die Aussage, dass überall ähnliche Werte herauskommen stimmt schon bei der Powertap-Nabe hinten und vorne nicht, die zeigt systembedingt nämlich immer bis zu 5% weniger an, weil eben erst an der Nabe und nicht an der Kurbel gemessen wird und somit noch der Wirkungsgrad vom Antrieb eingeht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Also: der unterschied re/li ist relativ konstant. Schwankungen kommen vom sche*** Treten. Das hast du mit jedem System.
Die 5% diff zur Nabe sind in den Vergleichen logischerweise raus gerechnet. So weit sollte man schon mitdenken koennen.
Ich trete auch unterscheidlich. Wie viel es ausmacht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber es geht darum zu bestimmen wo mein FTP ist. Bei mir ist es wenn mein li Bein ~175Watt macht. Die annahmen, das das Re das selbe macht fuehrt zu einem FTP von 350W. Daraus leiteten sich die Bereiche ab n % vom FTP. und wieder ist der Faktor re/li fuern Arsch.
Wenn du natuerlich einbeiniges Training brauchst, posen musst wie viel Watt du tritts,... dann ist es egal.
Ok, wenn ich es drauf anlege kann ich natuerlich absichtlich Li voll drauf druecken und Re baumeln lassen... aber wenn ich mich verarschen will kann ich das immer.

Die Stages ist a) preiswertestes System b) genau genug c) super, wenn man mehrer LRS in einem Rad nutzen will/muss (Bike und StrassenLRS).

Und wer es uebergenau haben will darf halt 2k fuer ein SRM hinlatzen... oder 1K fuer ne Powertap und dann entweder nur auf der Strasse oder nur im Gelaede fahren (Toll GA = Strasse, Intervalle = Gelaeden/Berg)...

Aber es zwingt dich ja keienr Stages zu fahren. Ich finde es gut.


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also: der unterschied re/li ist relativ konstant. Schwankungen kommen vom sche*** Treten. Das hast du mit jedem System.



Du verstehst es nicht, oder? Mein linkes Bein ist länger und zwar deutlich. Dadurch gibt es natürliche muskuläre Disbalancen. Das hat nichts mit "scheiße" oder ungleichmäßig Treten zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass das längere Bein beim Laufen und auch beim Radfahren stärker belastet wird und damit einfach wesentlich kräftiger ist. Wenn jetzt nur auf der linken Seite gemessen und dann dubliziert wird kommen schlicht viel zu hohe Werte heraus und weil der Unterschied re/li nicht konstant ist über die Fahrzeit ist auch das Offset nicht konstant. Ergo kann ich mit so einem System nichts anfangen (und jeder andere mit demselben Problem genauso wenig...).

Dann findest Du es halt gut für Dich, ist ja okay. Aber was anderes kennst Du halt auch nicht und kannst daher zu diesem Thema ehrlich gesagt eigentlich nur wenig beitragen, oder? Dein Zeug verteidigen musst Du vor mir nicht, ich weiß schon selbst ganz gut, wie ich was einzuschätzen habe und gebe hier lediglich wieder, was mir insbesondere beim Gebrauch des Stages Powermeters aufgefallen ist. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Doch, ich versteh dich bis zu dem Moment, wo es nicht (unter der annahme das man nich sche** tritt und "hackt") konstant sein soll.
Wenn das re Bein immer 10% mehr leistet, ist es das auch gewoeht und ermuedet genauso langsam wie das li... fuer mich sehr konstant.
Ergo absolut nicht gleich und der Angezeigte Wert ist auch nicht genau das was angkommt, stimmt. Aber es geht mir ums Training und nicht um den Wert...


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Doch, ich versteh dich bis zu dem Moment, wo es nicht (unter der annahme das man nich sche** tritt und "hackt") konstant sein soll.
> Wenn das re Bein immer 10% mehr leistet, ist es das auch gewoeht und ermuedet genauso langsam wie das li... fuer mich sehr konstant.



Und die Ermüdung ist eben nicht auf beiden Seiten gleich, sondern links stärker. ich muss halt bei der Sitzposition einen Kompromiss finden und der sorgt dafür, dass ich entweder zu hoch sitze (rechtes Bein) oder zu niedrig (linkes Bein) und damit die Sitzposition auf mindestens einem Bein suboptimal ist. Ich könnte natürlich rechts eine 15mm kürzere Kurbel verbauen, oder Einlegesohlen tragen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Und wie hast du die Ermuedung gemessen? Rein vom "Gefuehl her" muessen die Haxe den Komromiss schon eine Weile ab koennen und haben sich dran gewoeht (unterschiedlich starke/ausgepraegte Muskulatur). 
Wir reden ja jetzt nicht von Aufbautraining nach einer OP, wo ein Bein "schlagartig" verkuemmert ist.


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wie hast du die Ermuedung gemessen?



Ganz einfach, ich habe mir so ein Stages Ding drangeschraubt und die Daten über die gleichzeitig aufgenommenen Powertap-Werte gelegt. Der Unterschied war anfangs am stärksten und wurde mit der Fahrzeit immer geringer. Für ein 5-Minuten 400W-Intervall  ist es sicher egal und das Offset tatsächlich in etwa konstant, aber nach ein paar Stunden stellt sich das eben so dar.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Ok... wenn du das so beobachtet hast. Aber fuer GA ist es mir nicht 100% wichtig. Dringend brauche ich es fuer den FTP test und die Intervalle. 
Wie gesagt: ich bin zu frieden. So hab ich fuer ~600Euro ein gute Werkzeug fuers Training und fuer die Differenz zu ner SRM (mit ner P2M/PT nocht ganz) kann ich mir noch das Epic ausruesten. Aber da bin ich mir eh nicht sicher ob ich es brauche. Fahren tue ich da nach Gefuehl und es waere zu 80% nur um meine Neugierde nach dem Rennen zu befriedigen


----------



## mete (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte es auch gern für's Crossrad/Fully genutzt, aber die eklatante Differenz zu meiner Powertap, die ich natürlich parallel nutzen möchte, hat mich dann leider doch zweifeln lassen.. So bin ich halt die meiste Zeit ohne PM unterwegs und fahre nur die "wichtigen" Sachen, also Intervalle mit der PT Nabe, reicht auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, mischen wuerde ich auch net.


----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> die garmin vector sind aber nur fürs Rennrad geeiegnet, für SPD gibts da noch nichts oder?



ja, nur rennrad. am mtb wäre der pod vermutlich nach 5 minuten hin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr mich aus meinem Mittagsschlaf gerissen mit eurer Diskussion. 

Ich finde, das wichtigste ist die *gleichmäßige* genaue/ungenaue Wiedergabe der Leistung. Das System sollte auch zur Gesamtsituation passen und im finanziellen Rahmen bleiben.
Wenn man nicht einschätzen kann, ob beide Beine ungefähr gleich viel arbeiten, ist eine beidseitige Messung bestimmt besser.
Mir würde es reichen wenn ich ein Referenzwert zum vergleichen im Training hätte, da muss aber die Messung an sich genau sein. Leistungsmessung ist in jedem Fall genauer als jede Pulsmessmethode, denke ich.


----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich habe mir so ein Stages Ding drangeschraubt und die Daten über die gleichzeitig aufgenommenen Powertap-Werte gelegt. Der Unterschied war anfangs am stärksten und wurde mit der Fahrzeit immer geringer. Für ein 5-Minuten 400W-Intervall  ist es sicher egal und das Offset tatsächlich in etwa konstant, aber nach ein paar Stunden stellt sich das eben so dar.



in niedrigen wattbereichen liegt die abweichung des stages wohl tatsächlich in einem bereich von konstant 10- 15 watt.  je mehr watt getreten werden, desto näher kommt er referenzsystemen wie srm. die rechts- / llnks-verteilung scheint nach sehr vielen erfahrungsberichten hinsichtlich möglicher messungenauigkeiten vollkommen überschätzt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mischen wuerde ich auch net.



jein. wenn ich ein system habe, dem ich 100prozentig  vertraue, kann ich ja abgleichen. oder einfach mal sein system mal ne stunde auf einem cyclus 2 testen in irgendeinem labor - dann weiß man, wie genau das arbeitet, das man selbst hat ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

*D*as finde ich auch gut, aber sehr teuer und noch nicht für`s MtB.
*
*
*Erweiterte Leistungsanalyse*
Der Edge 1000 ist mit ANT+™-Sensoren kompatibel, z.B. für Geschwindigkeit, Trittfrequenz und Herzfrequenz, sowie mit kompatiblen Waagen. Er integriert als erster Fahrrad-Computer von Garmin die elektronischen Shimano Di24-Schaltung. Du kannst also auf dem Display sehen, welcher Gang gerade eingelegt ist! Der Edge 1000 ist auch mit ANT+-Leistungsmessern wie dem Vector® kompatibel, unserem einzigartigen Wattmess-Pedalsystem, das die Gesamtleistung, die Links-/Rechts-Beinkraftverteilung und die Trittfrequenz misst. Ein auf dem Edge 1000 vorinstalliertes, leistungsbasiertes Training ermöglicht dir, deine leistungsbezogene funktionelle Schwelle zu berechnen und darauf deine Leistungstrainingszonen zu erstellen. Der Edge 1000 bietet einen Trainingskalender und ist mit erweiterten Trainings kompatibel, die du bei Garmin Connect planen, in den Kalender eintragen und hochladen kannst.

http://sites.garmin.com/vector/?lang=en&country=GB
https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/sport-training/fahrrad/edge-1000/prod134491.html


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2014)

Das kann überigens auch SMS vorlesen das Teil

Hab ja jetzt auch das Edge 510...Is schon krass, was sich da gegenüber dem Edge 500 getan hat. Touchscreen, Livetracking usw. Die totale überwachung Du schließt das teil an und dann sagt es dir, was dein Körper und dein Rad über dich denkt


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Ich finde den 510er such sehr geil!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Das kann überigens auch SMS vorlesen das Teil
> 
> Hab ja jetzt auch das Edge 510...Is schon krass, was sich da gegenüber dem Edge 500 getan hat. Touchscreen, Livetracking usw. Die totale überwachung Du schließt das teil an und dann sagt es dir, was dein Körper und dein Rad über dich denkt


Da gibt`s jetzt ein Update, nennt sich "Close-range control" .
Mit deren Hilfe man die Herzfrequenz Anderer in der unmittelbaren Umgebung erfassen kann...feine Sache


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2014)

das is ja wie angucken beim Poker


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

Da hat man die Wahl....hetze ich ihn bis kurz vorm Kollaps oder lasse ich ihn besser ziehen


----------



## maddda (20. Juni 2014)

kannste net interpretieren. Soll ja Leute geben die können bis 200drehen und es gibt Leute, die Kippen bei 175 schon aus den Latschen. geil wäre wenn man die gespeicherten HF-Bereiche noch sehen könnte


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

Bei mir könntest du das, wenn ich bergrunter bei 180 hängenbleibe und mich nicht erhole.
Der Durchschnittspuls liegt bei mir um die 160-165


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Nicht im erst, oder???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2014)

Hast recht....das waren die Werte von vor 5 Jahren.  (musste erstmal nachsehen)
Jetzt bin ich im Wettkampf bei 150-158   Max liegt aber immer noch bei 180.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte die close range...


----------



## BENDERR (20. Juni 2014)

welche close range?
zwischen maxpuls und durchschnittspuls?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2014)

DAS:





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da gibt`s jetzt ein Update, nennt sich "Close-range control" .
> Mit deren Hilfe man die Herzfrequenz Anderer in der unmittelbaren Umgebung erfassen kann...feine Sache


----------



## InoX (21. Juni 2014)

Erste Nacht beim Heavy gut überstanden. Die anderen schlafen noch. Heute um 12 ist dann Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (21. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS:


wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil ..


----------



## powderJO (21. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht im erst, oder???



das ist echt der hammer. im nächsten fw-update werden die daten dann gleich an deine krankenkasse gesendet und die lebensversicherung ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2014)

Ich fühle mich verarscht! Da geh ich doch mal kochen! Montag kann ich hoffentlich wieder aufs rad...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2014)

für 29er reifen mal in die gruppe gucken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2014)

Wie steht es beim heavy?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2014)

http://my1.raceresult.com/details/r...6&name=|Internet-Stundenübersicht&format=view


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2014)

Nabend Männer ,
ich bin mit ein paar Bildern zurück.
Bergsprint 720m/120Hm









6. Platz in 2.30 Min.






1 Meter weiter ging mir das Hinterrad weg und ich lag auf der Seite



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich verarscht! Da geh ich doch mal kochen! Montag kann ich hoffentlich wieder aufs rad...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Dein Gefühl hat dich nicht getäuscht  ....war nur so ne Spinnerei von mir und ein Übersetzungstest mit dem Bingübersetzer als "Language pipe"


----------



## InoX (22. Juni 2014)

Das Heavy24 ist vorbei und wir sind, glaube ich, alle recht fertig. Das Rennen lief insgesamt sehr gut. Marcel konnte sich direkt vom Start auf Platz 6 behaupten und den haben wir dann erstmal nicht mehr hergegeben. Wir standen dann im weiteren Verlauf immer in direkter Schlagdistanz zum Team auf dem 5. Platz. Da gab es dann immer muntere Wechsel. später viel dann ein Team das vor uns platziert war aus und wir rückten weiter auf. Das Wetter war insgesamt recht kühl meist trocken. In den Morgenstunden, ab etwa 6 Uhr hat es dann angefangen zu regnen und die Strecke wurde teils recht glatt. Marcel und ich haben dann an genau der gleichen Stelle auch eine Bodenprobe genommen, weil die Wurzeln in einem der Trails doch sehr glatt waren.
Die endgültige Entscheidung der Platzierung fiel dann in den letzten Runden des Rennens in denen unter Anderem auch Marcel den Vorsprung auf das andere Team auf drei Minuten ausbauen konnte.
Also haben wir das Ziel auf das Podium zu steigen leider verpasst aber uns sehr schwer den vierten Platz bei den Viererteams erkämpft.

Ich denke wir sind alle sehr zufrieden mit unserer Leistung. Alle Räder haben gehalten und lediglich eine Kette musste dran glauben.

Die Big Forest Räder haben oft für fragende Blicke und Bewunderung gesorgt. Sowohl auf, als auch neben der Strecke.


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2014)

Jens so ein Bergsprint sieht ja auch nach Spaß aus Glückwunsch zu Platz 6!!!
Die Startnummer musste dir aber aufhängen

@unsere Chemnitztruppe
Top gemacht Jungs! Scheint ja nen echt spannendes Rennen gewesen zu sein!


Sry das ich mich die letzten Tage so wenig gemeldet habe...mein Opa hatte einen Schlaganfall und liegt im Moment im Kh. War nicht sein erster, aber der war schlimmer als die letzten Er ist aber auf dem Weg der Besserung. Hat mich die letzten Tag total mitgenommen das ganze... ach ich weiß auch net alles kacke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Jens so ein Bergsprint sieht ja auch nach Spaß aus Glückwunsch zu Platz 6!!!
> Die Startnummer musste dir aber aufhängen
> 
> @unsere Chemnitztruppe
> ...



Nach Regen kommt auch wieder Sonne!
Alles Gute für deinen Großvater...

Greetz




EDIT:   Wo steckt eigentlich Veikko????   ->  @Metrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Heavy24 ist vorbei und wir sind, glaube ich, alle recht fertig. Das Rennen lief insgesamt sehr gut. Marcel konnte sich direkt vom Start auf Platz 6 behaupten und den haben wir dann erstmal nicht mehr hergegeben. Wir standen dann im weiteren Verlauf immer in direkter Schlagdistanz zum Team auf dem 5. Platz. Da gab es dann immer muntere Wechsel. später viel dann ein Team das vor uns platziert war aus und wir rückten weiter auf. Das Wetter war insgesamt recht kühl meist trocken. In den Morgenstunden, ab etwa 6 Uhr hat es dann angefangen zu regnen und die Strecke wurde teils recht glatt. Marcel und ich haben dann an genau der gleichen Stelle auch eine Bodenprobe genommen, weil die Wurzeln in einem der Trails doch sehr glatt waren.
> Die endgültige Entscheidung der Platzierung viel dann in den letzten Runden des Rennens in denen unter Anderem auch Marcel den Vorsprung auf das andere Team auf drei Minuten ausbauen konnte.
> Also haben wir das Ziel auf das Podium zu steigen leider verpasst aber uns sehr schwer den vierten Platz bei den Viererteams erkämpft.
> 
> ...



Mit der Technik (mal abgesehen vom Kettennieter, den ich zum Glück nicht brauchte) war ich sehr zufrieden. Einzig meine Kette ist einmal abgesprungen und die Kefü hat sich infolgedessen verdreht (das war aber nach meinem Lauf) und der Schalthebel hat sich vom Bremsgriff gelöst. Waren aber offensichtlich nur Kleinigkeiten. Die Schaltung hat mich echt umgehauen. Übers ganze Rennen präzise und schnell und das auch bei Regen. Das kannte ich so gar nicht 
Hat Spaß gemacht, Jungs! Auch wenn mich der Regen und die Kälte etwas mürbe gemacht haben.


----------



## xeitto (23. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen, ich bin zurück aus Polen. Hier mal die Zusammenfassung:

- Wer ein sehr geiles, hammerhartes Etappenrennen sucht, ist bei der Beskidy MTB Trophy richtig!
- Top Orga, Verpflegung, Service, Preis-Leistung (Bier = 1 Euro ;-)
- Strecken: Trails ohne Ende und zwar richtig gute in allen Varianten: Geröll, Wiese, Wurzeln, Waldboden, Schotter, hoch und runter, sehr steile Anstiege, quasi kaum ein Meter flach
- Material: Ich hab auf der ersten Etappe die Felge gekillt, daher Wandertag (3 Stunden! Genau zwischen Start und erster Verpflegung passiert. 500HM bergauf schieben und dann bergab auf der Felge rollen). Ausserdem eine Kette gerissen und das Schaltwerk hat auf der letzten Etappe auch was abbekommen, spannt die Kette nicht mehr. Trotzdem keinen einzigen Abwurf gehabt, spricht für das XX1-Kettenblatt, konnte nur die kleinen Ritzel nicht mehr fahren.
- Die anderen 3 Etappen liefen ganz gut, immer so gerade noch ins erste Drittel gefahren. Für nen Triathlet ganz ok  Wobei ich immer nach exakt 4 Std. etwas Probleme bekommen habe. Hab die letzten 2 Wochen ohne Training wegen zwei heftigen Stürzen gemerkt und komme halt doch von der Kurzdistanz....
- Das 32er Kettenblatt war definitiv zu groß, selbst die richtig schnellen Jungs sind 30er oder 2-fach gefahren. Vor Ort war dann aber nix anderes mehr zu bekommen, also war drücken angesagt... nächstes Mal bin ich schlauer.

Jetzt ist ausruhen angesagt, und Bike reparieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2014)

Hihi GZ du Materialfahrer!  
Am Gardasee hab ich mich auch zuerst ueber die ganzen "Kinderkettenblaetter" gewundert... ich hab es dann gemerkt, warum!?!


----------



## InoX (23. Juni 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mit der Technik (mal abgesehen vom Kettennieter, den ich zum Glück nicht brauchte) war ich sehr zufrieden. Einzig meine Kette ist einmal abgesprungen und die Kefü hat sich infolgedessen verdreht (das war aber nach meinem Lauf) und der Schalthebel hat sich vom Bremsgriff gelöst. Waren aber offensichtlich nur Kleinigkeiten. Die Schaltung hat mich echt umgehauen. Übers ganze Rennen präzise und schnell und das auch bei Regen. Das kannte ich so gar nicht
> Hat Spaß gemacht, Jungs! Auch wenn mich der Regen und die Kälte etwas mürbe gemacht haben.



Das hat mich auch überrascht. Habe meine Kette nach drei Runden mal geölt und das wars dann was ich am Material gemacht habe. Bin einfach nur gefahren und es hat alles super funktioniert. Ich glaube allerdings, dass meine Bremsbeläge hinten ziemlich runter sind. Die haben irgendwann angefangen komisch zu quitschen aber gebremst hats halt trotzdem sehr ordentlich.

Denke bis auf die Beläge könnte ich das gesamte Rennen nochmal fahren und müsste nur die Kette noch einmal ölen. Sehr schön wenn alles funktioniert.

Das 24er Blatt hab ich übrigens auch nicht gebraucht. Hätte ich mir komplett sparen können.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2014)

Moinsen!
Ich bin ja schon etwas enttäuscht - nicht von der Teamleistung das war klasse. Eher von mir selbst, die Beine fühlten sich schon am Freitag nicht gut an. Als ich nach der 4. Runde etwas rausgenommen habe ging es ziemlich bergab mit der Leistung und vorallendingen mit der Motivation. Wenn ich dann mal einen schnellen Fahrer (recht selten wenn man P4 bei den 4er Teams hat) vor mir hatte, konnte ich doch recht problemlos mitgehen. Alleine habe ich es aber nicht geschafft mich richtig zu quälen. 
Ich schiebe das mal aufs Wetter - hatte ja bisher bei allen 24h-Rennen perfektes Wetter.

Bis auf einen Kettenabwurf liefs bei mir auch super mit der Technik,  Kette ging sogar mit dem Fuß wieder aufs Blatt


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2014)

So Tage gibt es einfach... nur beim 24h im Team muss man halt die Arschba*** zusammen kneifen und den sche*** heim fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ist schon schön wieder mal mit "Schmerzen" in jeder Muskelfaser aufzuwachen. 

Philipp, du kommst jetzt in das Alter, wo du immer öfter mit solchen Dingen konfrontiert wirst. Du lernst es zu verarbeiten und damit umzugehen. 
Gute Besserung deinem Opa 
Glückwunsch den 24 Stundlern für das SUPER Ergebnis  

Glückwunsch auch an den Trophyteilnehmer für`s durchhalten , als Triathlet ist man ja das laufen gewohnt.
Sich so zu motivieren trotz dem Wissen, man fährt außer Wertung, ist auch nicht ohne aber dabei sein und Spaß haben ist auch ein gutes Motto.

Das war bei mir ja der erste Wettkampf dieses Jahr und da hatte ich das Erlebnis von reichlich 1x11 Fahren um mich rum. Ist schon krass wie ich an meinen Schalthebeln (3x9) rumhantieren musste und neben mir immer nur so ein gelassenes "Klack" zu hören war. 
Hier fuhren die meisten ein 32er Blatt aber für längere steile Rampen ist ein 30er bestimmt besser.
Ich durfte auch mal ein 9kg 120er Fully (STEREO 120 SUPER HPC SLT 29)  in den Händen halten, der hat mich auf der Strecke etwas mitgezogen und mir am Ende 5min. abgenommen. Feines Teil  und geht gut ab.


----------



## baloo (23. Juni 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich bin zurück aus Polen. Hier mal die Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Wer ein sehr geiles, hammerhartes Etappenrennen sucht, ist bei der Beskidy MTB Trophy richtig!
> - Top Orga, Verpflegung, Service, Preis-Leistung (Bier = 1 Euro ;-)
> ...


Cool, klingt interessant!
Die Polen legen in Sachen Etappenrennen wohl einen neuen Standard, auch die Sudety MTB Challenge muss der Hammer sein! Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr dort starten, nur hat sich mein Teampartner das Knie verdreht und darf jetzt Reha machen anstatt beiken .


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach Regen kommt auch wieder Sonne!
> Alles Gute für deinen Großvater...
> 
> Greetz
> ...





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> ist schon schön wieder mal mit "Schmerzen" in jeder Muskelfaser aufzuwachen.
> 
> Philipp, du kommst jetzt in das Alter, wo du immer öfter mit solchen Dingen konfrontiert wirst. Du lernst es zu verarbeiten und damit umzugehen.
> Gute Besserung deinem Opa



Danke Jungs!


Die Etappenrennen in Polen klingen echt ziemlich interessant...wäre ja evtl mal was für nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (23. Juni 2014)

@baloo ja das ist wohl der gleiche Organisator. Lohnt sich garantiert. Aber heute hätte ich nicht nochmal fahren wollen, 4 Tage reichen erstmal  Sudety sind ja 5 + Prolog, allerdings einige HM weniger pro Etappe.


----------



## baloo (23. Juni 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> @baloo ja das ist wohl der gleiche Organisator. Lohnt sich garantiert. Aber heute hätte ich nicht nochmal fahren wollen, 4 Tage reichen erstmal  Sudety sind ja 5 + Prolog, allerdings einige HM weniger pro Etappe.


Hattet ihr Hotel Unterkunft oder Camper?


----------



## xeitto (23. Juni 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Hattet ihr Hotel Unterkunft oder Camper?


Wir haben dort in der Schule übernachtet, wo auch das Race Office, Massage etc. ist. 80 Euro für 4 Nächte, bewachter Raum fürs Bike, Frühstück & Abendessen. War soweit alles gut, haben dann allerdings jeden Abend in einem Restaurant gegessen weil wir ein paar nette Leute kennen gelernt haben.


----------



## powderJO (23. Juni 2014)

die polen-rennen interessieren mich auch. hören sich ziemlich gut an ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich bin auch schon am drueber nachdenken... aber ich bin ein "daheim-bei-Frau-und-Kind-schlaf-heimscheiss"


----------



## baloo (23. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch schon am drueber nachdenken... aber ich bin ein "daheim-bei-Frau-und-Kind-schlaf-heimscheiss"


geht mir auch so, Ideen kann man vorbringen, aber der Antrag wird dann meistens abgelehnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (23. Juni 2014)

@powderJO und @nopain-nogain wir könnten ja ein "E-T-W-R Thread" Team machen!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2014)

Das lustige ist: ich will das selber nicht. Mal 1-2 Nächte geht, aber ich hab den kleinen nicht in die Welt gesetzt um nichts mit zu bekommen... Der ist einfach zu lustig ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

Da müsst ihr das Heim mitnehmen


----------



## powderJO (23. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das lustige ist: ich will das selber nicht. Mal 1-2 Nächte geht, aber ich hab den kleinen nicht in die Welt gesetzt um nichts mit zu bekommen... Der ist einfach zu lustig ;-)



in ein paar jahren ist er dann froh, wenn er mal sturmfrei hat, weil papi irgendwo auf nem rennen ist ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> in ein paar jahren ist er dann froh, wenn er mal sturmfrei hat, weil papi irgendwo auf nem rennen ist ...


So sieht`s aus, wobei Papa auch froh wär wenn die Kinder dann Rennen mitfahren.


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2014)

Oder umgekehrtBin immer froh wenn Vaddi mitfährt


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2014)

Ich auch!  Dad ist einfach der beste Betreuer ever!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich auch!  Dad ist einfach der beste Betreuer ever!


Nee, Nee.....ich fahr ja mit 
Betreuen müssen die Frauen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2014)

Mein Dad darf nicht mehr... er biket zwar, aber ne Startnummer darf er net dran machen.
Er (und mein Bruder) hatten die lustige Idee, ich soll mit ihnen just 4 fun Finale 24h im 4er fahren... Sein Cardiologe (hatte nen Infarkt) hat ihn einfach nur ausgelacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

Aber zuschauen und mitfiebern ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich....da hatte ich sogar manchmal einen leichten "Herzkasper" 
So ein 24h Rennen reizt mich aber auch....man könnte ja so ein Altherrenteam aufmachen und einfach nur mitfahren...ohne Stress und die Sache genießen. Nach jeder geschafften Runde gibt`s ne Massage und Verwöhnprogramm. 

Müsste aber eine Strecke sein wo man nicht vom Jungvolk über den Haufen gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (23. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> und einfach nur mitfahren...ohne Stress und die Sache genießen.



wenn du das schaffst, musst du mir den trick verraten. nehme mir das ja auch immer wieder vor, aber sobald bei mir ne startnummer am rad klebt, sind spätestens 5 minuten später alle guten vorsätze vergessen ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2014)

Das ist bei mir wahrscheinlich angeboren 
Erst gestern musste ich mir wieder von meiner Frau anhören, das ich immer so aussehe als wenn ich mich nicht richtig anstrenge...immer mit einem Lächeln unterwegs.
Ich bin froh, wenn ich mal ein Foto finde auf dem ich kämpferisch rüberkomme 
Dabei strenge ich mich schon an und nehme mir auch immer was vor, was ich aber manchmal auch schnell wieder verwerfe 
Das einzige wo ich ausraste, wenn sich einer an den dümmsten Stellen an mir vorbei drückt...beim Marathon  und dann nicht aus der Falte kommt und erst recht bergab


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2014)

Im idealfall is Vaddi auch immer mit auffer Rennstrecke


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2014)

etappenrennen in polen hört sich gut an!


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2014)

wäre echt mal ne schöne neue herausforderung Die Rennen in Polen sehen auch kohlemässig halbwegs stemmbar aus....


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

moooin Leute

Bin grad am überlegen mir noch den onone Lurcher zuzulgen und tüftel gerade an der geo..
Mein Fuji passt mir ziemlich gut, der hat OR Effektiv von 605 und ein Steuerrohr von 115mm mit steuersatz würde sich beim Fuji 127mm ergeben, beim on one dank EC Cup unten 134mm. Sitzwinkel liegt bei 72° und LW bei 71
Umgerechnet ergeben die 23,7inch 602mm OR beim 18er Rahmen. Sitzrühr wäre 2,5cm kürzer. Würde mit der Syntace dann aber immernoch 10cm im Rahmen stecken...

Laut empfehlung wäre ich aber eher beim 19.5er mit ca. 184 oder so (muss mich nochmal messen) Fragt sich halt ob die 73grad sitzwinkel mich so weit weiter nach vorne kommen lassen als die 72grad, dass sich der 19,5er lohnt. Wobei im moment habe ich den Sattel eh so weit vorne wie es geht und nen 90er Vorbau drin.

Also was meint ihr?! Ich weiß sind viele daten, aber wäre scön noch ne meinung zu hören

S


*161819.521
A*Head Angle (°)71727272
*B*Head Tube Length (mm)105110115120
*C*Effective Top Horizontal (inches)2323.724.425.2
*D*Seat Angle (°)73737373
*E*Seat Tube Centre to Top (mm)406.4457.2495.3533.4
*F*Chainstay Length (mm)444444444444
*G*BB Drop (mm)58585858

*Sizing Guide*
Rider Height Suggested Frame Size
5'2"- 5'6" (157 - 167cm) X-Small (50)
5'5" - 5'8" (165 - 173cm) Small (52)
5′8″ to 6'0″ (173 -183cm) Medium (54)
5′11″ to 6′2″ (180 - 188cm) Large (56)
6′1″ to 6′5″ (185cm- 196cm) X-Large (58)


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2014)

was willst du denn mit dem schweren dingen?


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

Sagt der Stahlrahmenfahrer

Mir gefällt er und er dürfte der Messung aus der Datenbank in 18" bei ca.1520gr liegen...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2014)

stahl ist schwer, klar.
aber ein carbonrahmen mit dem gewicht eines leichten alurahmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

Mmh der Fuji den ich im mom fahre is gut 200gr schwerer...Sonst gibbet auch kaum leichte Alu 29er, die man einzeln kaufen kann, die um 1500gr liegen...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2014)

Quantec?

Seh gerade, dass der Lurcher im Angebot ist...


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2014)

Eben deswegen 340€ sind ziemlich konkurrenzlos.


----------



## xeitto (24. Juni 2014)

N'Abend. Find den Rahmen mit dem "falsch rum" gebogenen Unterrohr leider nicht schön, daher gibts von mir keine Empfehlung 

Ich steh gerade kurz vorm Kauf einer XT Bremse. Die Elixir 9 nervt mich übel und hat einfach zu wenig Bums.  Hat sie noch nie gehabt und in Polen fand ich's jetzt ganz schlimm...

XTR wär geiler und besser für die Waage, aber finanziell wieder mal overkill. Der einzige Scheiss sind dann die 2 Lockout Hebel von Lefty und Reverb. Oder hat jemand noch ne andere Empfehlung oder was auf Lager?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2014)

Lustig,... Ich fahre meine x0 mit. 160/140er Scheiben und bin voll zufrieden ;-)


----------



## xeitto (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, irgendwie will meine nicht so wie ich will... keine Ahnung wieso, aber braucht einfach viel zu viel Kraft um ordentlich zu verzögern im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Bremsen die ich gefahren bin. Scheiben und Beläge sinds nicht, da hab ich alles mal getestet was es so gibt ohne nennenswerte Unterschiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

Glaub ich dir alles... ich glaub ich hab die einzigen 2 Paar Avid bekommen die funktionieren 

Ach ja... endlich verstehe ich warum alle sich ueber externe Lager beschweren! Nehmen wir mal eine grobe Verteilung von 50:50 Shimano/GXP an (den Rest vernachlaessigen wir einfach mal).
Bis jetzt gehoerte ich zu den ersten 50%. Von denen hoert man nix, die fahren einfach und wundern sich was alle fuer Probleme haben 
JETZT aber gehoere ich zu den zweiten 50%... mein GXP Lager ist rechts schon so im Arsch, das ich beim Treten das Spiel merke!!!
Ich glaub ich migriere wieder zu den ersten 50% und verwende eine "Adapterhuelse" schlimmer kann es nicht kommen...

@Crimson_ du hast doch auch einfach den Hope Adapter genommen http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Innenlager-Truvativ-GXP.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=gxp Da steht zwar fuer Hope lager, aber das sollte doch auch in mein XTR Lager passen, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich würde "L" beim Lurcher nehmen. Wobei ich aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus was gegen mit zwei Schräubchen angeschraubte Ausfallenden habe....und mit dem Wissen, das ein "Kassettenkiller"  draufsitzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

Ich finde den Lurcher net dappig... aber in 19,5Zoll ist der nochmal 1cm laenger als mein Zaboo... da muesste ich auf einen 80/70mm Vorbau runter... komisch...


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

Mooin! Hab heute schon einen auf frühen Vogel gemacht und war um 7 erstmal 55km Rennrad fahrn



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> ich würde "L" beim Lurcher nehmen. Wobei ich aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus was gegen mit zwei Schräubchen angeschraubte Ausfallenden habe....und mit dem Wissen, das ein "Kassettenkiller"  draufsitzt.


Mmh M kommt aber am nächsten an die geo vom Fuji dran. Da muss ich schon die wippe der P6 umdrehen und ganz nach vorne schieben. Der L wäre mir glaube ich zu lang/hoch sein. wäre immerhin 15mm länger und 12mm an der front höher...Ausgleichen könnt ich auch net viel, weil ich beim Fuji schon nen -17Grad vorbau direkt auf dem Steuersatz sitzen hab Das heißt ich müsste beim L in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen 77mm langen Syntace Flatforce Vorbau verbauen. Würde 110€ kosten und sieht glaube ich kacke aus^^

An das mit den ausfallende hab ich noch net gedacht, aber da es auch Singlespeed ausfallenden gibt wird das denke ich mal auch mich mit Schaltung aushalten werden

Den Fuji werde ich auch auf jedenall behalten und dann evtl mit Starrgabel aufbaun...So als Viertrad...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir alles... ich glaub ich hab die einzigen 2 Paar Avid bekommen die funktionieren
> 
> Ach ja... endlich verstehe ich warum alle sich ueber externe Lager beschweren! Nehmen wir mal eine grobe Verteilung von 50:50 Shimano/GXP an (den Rest vernachlaessigen wir einfach mal).
> Bis jetzt gehoerte ich zu den ersten 50%. Von denen hoert man nix, die fahren einfach und wundern sich was alle fuer Probleme haben
> ...


musst aber am linken Lager den Absatz für die Plastikhülse wegdremeln. Hält bei mir seit über 2Tkm.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

Oder Shimanskistandart fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin! Hab heute schon einen auf frühen Vogel gemacht und war um 7 erstmal 55km Rennrad fahrn
> 
> 
> Mmh M kommt aber am nächsten an die geo vom Fuji dran. Da muss ich schon die wippe der P6 umdrehen und ganz nach vorne schieben. *Der L wäre mir glaube ich zu lang/hoch sein.* wäre immerhin 15mm länger und 12mm an der front höher...Ausgleichen könnt ich auch net viel, weil ich beim Fuji schon nen -17Grad vorbau direkt auf dem Steuersatz sitzen hab Das heißt ich müsste beim L in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen 77mm langen Syntace Flatforce Vorbau verbauen. Würde 110€ kosten und sieht glaube ich kacke aus^^
> ...


Du wächst doch noch 
Bestell zwei Größen und probiere es aus....den Übrigbleibenden musst du dann deinem Vater einreden 
Starrgabel wird aber teurer als Federgabel


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

Net unbedingt...177€ bei on one.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe, du steckst voll drin in der Materie..... Eins...setzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab aber die x9 Stages. Vllt tausche ich auch erstmal das rechte Lager gegen ein XTR das ich hier noch liegen hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2014)

XTR klingt gut ....neuerding mache ich jedes neue Lager auf und schmiere es randvoll mit Fett, nachdem ich zweimal verrostete Lager getauscht habe. Mal sehen ob das was bringt.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du steckst voll drin in der Materie..... Eins...setzen


Danke 

@Sascha sonst wende doch die Marcelmethode an


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

War auch der Plan  Aber das XTR liegt hier rum und das rechte GXP ist so im Eimer, dass es gefuehlt bald einfach abfaellt


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

BTW Neue Turbine vorgestellt:
http://singletrackworld.com/2014/06/raceface-releases-2015-turbine-cinch-crankset/


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

schon gesehen... VOLL geil,...aber kein Stages dran


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War auch der Plan  Aber das XTR liegt hier rum und das rechte GXP ist so im Eimer, dass es gefuehlt bald einfach abfaellt


Hab ich hier auch schon gemacht. Rechtes GXP durch fast neues XT ersetzt. Jetzt hat natürlich auch das linke GXP-Lager Spiel bekommen und knarzt wie blöd. Hat aber auch schon über zwei Saisons hinter sich und steckt im Longtravel-HT.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich jez eh nach und nach nochn bike Aufbau kommt die dran vorausgesetzt die is dann bald lieferbar...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

Super, dann tausch ich das heute abend schnell


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

Schöner Scheiss! Die Fox hat so viel Spiel, das sie in service muss. Wohl auf Garantie, aber das geht im Moment ca 6-8 Wochen!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken in eine 15mm Starrgabel zu investieren...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (25. Juni 2014)

wenigstens bin ich hier nicht alleine, wenn ich jede woche irgendwas neues kaufe


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2014)

Das ist doch alles Scheisse! 
Die lefty ist doch das einzig wahre! Aber da andauernd das Vorderrad von MTB auf Strasse und zurück... Wie gut der Fuß das findet?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> wenigstens bin ich hier nicht alleine, wenn ich jede woche irgendwas neues kaufe


Sicher nicht, nein


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2014)

Gerade das erste Teil für mein Neues geordert...R1 in komplett Black...

Fox hat das so Ansicht mit dem Spiel...meine Freundin hatte das schon mit ihren 50kg und moderatem Fahrstil...


----------



## pirat00 (25. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie gut der Fuß das findet?


Probier es mal hier mit:
http://r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-Lefty-Vorderrad-Nabe-2012
Ist zwar recht schwer, funktioniert aber echt gut und Probleme hatte ich in den zwei Jahren keine damit!


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2014)

Fox hat so abgebaut im Moment!!! einfach ne Frechheit !



xeitto schrieb:


> wenigstens bin ich hier nicht alleine, wenn ich jede woche irgendwas neues kaufe


Hast du das bis jez ernsthaft gedacht!?

@Jens was wird es denn?gibbet nen Fred, den ich übersehen hab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2014)

bis jetzt noch nichts aufgemacht...was steelechtes wie immer...
was genau bleibt noch offen...wird noch nicht verraten. erst wenn er da ist kann ich weiteres vermelden...;-))


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2014)

@pirat00 wie oft wechselst du damit hin und her? Hab ich auch schon 1-2x drueber nachgedacht... hmmm.

Von euch hat auch keiner eine 15mm Gabel ueber, die er mir fuer die 6-8 Wochen die der Service wohl dauert ausleihen mag?


----------



## pirat00 (26. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @pirat00 wie oft wechselst du damit hin und her? Hab ich auch schon 1-2x drueber nachgedacht... hmmm.


Hab die damals am 26 gefahren und schon oft die Laufräder gewechselt, also zwischen normaler Bereifung und Schlauchreifen. Hat sogar beim Transport Vorteile ;-)
Aber frag auch mal @mete , der hatte die Nabe auch mal wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich weis. Aber er war glaub ich net so 100% zufrieden und wollte mir seine veraeussern


----------



## pirat00 (26. Juni 2014)

Er hatte wohl mal Schwierigkeiten mit den Lagern... aber das soll er doch selbst mal schreiben.


----------



## powderJO (26. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schon gesehen... VOLL geil,...aber kein Stages dran



was ist eigentlich gerade die leichteste kurbel /stages-kombi? muss ja auch schon mal das 2015er bike planen und ich denke ne power2max wird mir zu schwer und noch ne srm kann ich mir nicht leisten ...



xeitto schrieb:


> wenigstens bin ich hier nicht alleine, wenn ich jede woche irgendwas neues kaufe



würdest du es nicht tun, wärst du alleine ….


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2014)

Ich tippe mal auf CanndaleSI mit Stages. ich wuerde aber wie gesagt keien 2 verschiedenden Systeme mischen.


----------



## powderJO (26. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf CanndaleSI mit Stages. ich wuerde aber wie gesagt keien 2 verschiedenden Systeme mischen.



würde den stages auf einem cyclus testen - dann weiß ich ob und wie er abweicht und könnte mich gegebenenfalls drauf einstellen. lieber wäre mir allerdings auch ein srm, aber wie gesagt … doof, dass die sicherste alternative power2max leider nicht leichter werden, gut 200 gramm + für das system ist schon hart …

wie stabil ist eigentlich die cannondale? hält die auch schläge und steinkontakt aus? erfahrungen? und wie ist das beim stages? probleme, wenn es den kurbelarm mal richtig  trifft?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2014)

Ist ja auch ein haesslicher Riesenklotz!


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @pirat00 wie oft wechselst du damit hin und her? Hab ich auch schon 1-2x drueber nachgedacht... hmmm.
> 
> Von euch hat auch keiner eine 15mm Gabel ueber, die er mir fuer die 6-8 Wochen die der Service wohl dauert ausleihen mag?


Die Leonardinaben haben wir hier als Salz und Pfefferstreuer...bis jez gab es keine Lagerprobleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (26. Juni 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2014)

Geil 
Stehen gut? Salz nicht klumpig geworden? (Also wegen der Lagerung?)


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2014)

Also bis jetzt alles Top


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2014)

Ketzer!


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2014)

Für irgendwas müssen Leftynaben ja gut sein


Soo der Lurcher is bestellt


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2014)

Die Leonardi-Nabe nutze ich nicht mehr, weil die sich ab und zu mal geöffnet hat . Soll bei der überarbeiteten Version nicht mehr so sein, aber ich brauche die Demontagemöglichkeit momentan einfach auch nicht und ein mulmiges Gefühl würde immer mitfahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2014)

DAS ist auch mein Problem :/


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2014)

Dann Finger weg und als Salzstreuer benutzen!


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2014)

Moooin Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2014)

Gudden Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend! 

Ach ja: TGIF!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich rüste um.....schlauchlos ist ein neues Wort im Zusammenhang mit meinen Rädern 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ne-one-27,5-laufradsatz-xx1-148807/wg_id-2778
...ist zu verlockend um es mal zu probieren und viel wechseln will ich bei dem Rad auch nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Juni 2014)

moin, 

jens für's epic?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2014)

Denke eher fuer den Radon Kantenklatscher


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Juni 2014)

war der aber nicht 27,5" klein


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2014)

Genau ...ich reiße die Schläuche aus den Laufrädern die am Slide sind. Ich brauch "nur" die Ventile einsetzen, dieses weiße Zeugs reinkippen und pumpen.....so der Plan 
Ich bin gespannt wie mir das gelingt.
So hab ich gleich Ersatzschläuche rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> war der aber nicht 27,5" klein


Habe ich dich mit meinem ersten Link in die Irre geführt.....wollte ich nicht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Juni 2014)

jap :-(   dann viel spaß beim spielen ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2014)

Guten Nachmittag Allerseits   

Hab wieder mal Kleinkram bestellt, unter anderem so ein Teil.
Damit ich am Enduro das Edge800 nicht an den Lenker binden muss.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Juni 2014)

sehe schon nun geht das aufrüsten schon im Sommer los


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2014)

Ich mag die vor dem lLenker

Die Fox geht morgen zum Service. Da wird sie wohl 4 Wochen sein :/
Ich hab dann mal einen BB30 auf GXP Adapter bestellt, das ich die Stages ins Epic stecken kann...
Dann mache ich halt flaches Training mit dem Crosser und bergig und Intervalle mit dem Epic.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich nach nem Plan an!

War grad in der Videothek und werd mir gleich mal den neuen Film mit Jason Statham anschaun


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2014)

Heute dann der 5. Tag ohne Rad in Folge (4. ohne Sport). Morgen dann Strecke abflattern und Sonntag Rennen


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2014)

passen die angaben der streckenlängen dieses jahr?

haben trophy und lizenz wieder einen startblock vor dem rest?


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob die Strecke verändert wurde, denke wie letztes Jahr.
Punkt 2 bleibt wohl auch so. Kann ich dir morgen Mittag aber sagen, muss ja die ganze Strecke entweder vorwärts oder rückwärts zur Hälfte fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2014)

bin noch am überlegen ob neheim, solingen oder schöningen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre für Solingen - aber da es der Heimmarathon ist...
Schöningen ist nett, aber zu flach


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> War grad in der Videothek



gibt es sowas noch?


----------



## craysor (27. Juni 2014)

Jason Statham in Homeland? Da würde ich sogar sonnenklar.tv vorziehen, der war so schrottig.


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibt es sowas noch?


Ja hier gibbet sowas noch is sogar billiger als der ganze onlinekrempel und 90er feeling is inklusive 

Bin auch in neheim am Start. Dieses Jahr geht in der Gesamtwertung glaub ich was


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

Moin, Moin Allerseits ,
genießt das schöne Wetter.....ich komme dieses WE leider nicht zum Biken  ...bin arbeiten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mag die vor dem lLenker
> 
> Die Fox geht morgen zum Service. Da wird sie wohl 4 Wochen sein :/
> Ich hab dann mal einen BB30 auf GXP Adapter bestellt, das ich die Stages ins Epic stecken kann...
> Dann mache ich halt flaches Training mit dem Crosser und bergig und Intervalle mit dem Epic.


....deswegen hatte ich das Ding  gleich mitbestellt, allerdings für 29.95Eur (ein Tag Sonderangebot)
Ich dachte nur am Slide über den Stummelvorbau, weil ich denke das es da ein bisschen besser im Fall ich schmeiß mich mal hin....besser geschützt ist.
Es kommen auch noch Protektoren, ne Hose und Bremsbeläge 
Und wenn lieferbar ist....der Helm.....





Welche Farbe weiß ich aber noch nicht  ...vielleicht bleibe ich bei schw/rot , wobei orange auch nicht schlecht ist. Da findet man mich besser im Unterholz


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2014)

Der Helm ist echt geil!


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Also den Oneal Fury kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Hab ich ja selber, der Fidlock verschuss is mega geil und leicht isser auch noch. Ich meine 950gr. Hoch setzt man son ding eh nicht auf...

https://www.google.de/shopping/prod....5&ei=_3euU5_2MYG_ygPjroGwBg&ved=0COsDEKYrMCI


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

Mein Junge hat auch einen O´Neal Fury ...der sitz auch perfekt, ich weiß 

Aber der Met wiegt nur 600g und ist besser belüftet...man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Ok da haste wohl recht

BTW wenn du dir noch eine Brille dazu besorgen willst
Dann kann ich dir die hier empfehlen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/100-strata-goggles/rp-prod83652
DFazu dann Tear offs:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/100-standard-tear-offs/rp-prod77033
Das system hat bringts echt, wenns ma wieder schlammig wird


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

Die Brillen hatte ich auch im Blick 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;menu=1000,5,67;mid=0;pgc=2339:3099;orderby=2

mit dem Abreißvisier ist ein Tipp


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2014)

Meine Kombination waere der MET mit ner Oakley... da bin ich recht "engstirning" 

Ich mag das ding gerne VOR dem Lenker. Sieht man einfach besser. Ist aber auch nur "wichtig", wenn man nach Puls/Watt faehrt und wirklich viel drauf schaut. Zum "touren" wuerde ich ihn auch auf den Vorbau machen.
Wegen "Abrassieren": der 510er hat eine Schlaufe, so was er auch net weg ist, wenn es den Mount abreisst.


----------



## xeitto (28. Juni 2014)

Das darf echt nicht wahr sein....


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein
Mein Beileid! 

Bestimmt gibbet da von CD  was ersetzt....


----------



## xeitto (28. Juni 2014)

Das ist der zweite Bruch in 2 Monaten, den ersten hab ich ja reparieren lassen. Hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft, daher gilt offiziell keine Garantie... ich hab CD jetzt mal geschrieben.

Hab nächste Woche noch mein letztes Rennen vorm Sommerurlaub... werd wohl den Bruch ein bisschen freestyle-ghetto-mäßig stabilisieren und damit fahren, hab keine Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

...ein paar Lagen Glasgewebe drumgewickelt mit ordentlich Harz, anschleifen nicht vergessen----dann fährst du noch 100 Jahre 
Da werden anscheinend die Bremsmomente nicht ordentlich abgeleitet.


----------



## xeitto (28. Juni 2014)

hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht aber könnte zumindest für nächste woche ne lösung sein


----------



## xmaxle (28. Juni 2014)

Warum Glas, nimm Kohle. Und mit Harz muss mans auch nicht übertreiben.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ein paar Lagen Glasgewebe drumgewickelt mit ordentlich Harz, anschleifen nicht vergessen----dann fährst du noch 100 Jahre
> Da werden anscheinend die Bremsmomente nicht ordentlich abgeleitet.


Das dann in Kombi mit dem fehlenden Gelenk beim Scalpel und man hat den Salat

Wenn der Defektteufel zuschlägt, dann immer richtig und kurz hintereinander.

Deswegen bin ich ja im mom auch dabei noch ein zweites Racebike zu stricken. Gibt einfach viel zu viel, was man bzw. ich ständig kaputt kricht.

Das Ragley werd ich jez auch die Tage erstmal gründlich revidieren. Evtl. zerleg ichs dann einmal komplett...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Warum Glas, nimm Kohle. Und mit Harz muss mans auch nicht übertreiben.


Kohle hatte ich mal reichlich im Keller, war aber nur zum heizen. 
Glasgewebe bekommt man auf die schnelle auf dem Baumarkt. Kohle nur in guten Modellbaugeschäften oder im Indernedd 

Glasgewebe soll auch etwas elastischer sein als Kohle ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würde die strebe an carbon Klinik schicken

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2014)

Strecke ist abgeflattert und teilweise etwas spritzig. Aber nichts wildes. Am Ende des ersten bergab Trails ist es tief matschig.
Strecke so wie letztes Jahr. Afaik diesmal erst Lizenzler > Trophy > Rest.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Och nöö dann muss ich ja erstmal ne Lücke zufahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2014)

Welche Lücke? Die handvoll Lizenzler stellen sich einfach von Vorne in den Startblock


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Achso na dann is ja gut! Die meisten sind wohl eh in Solingen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2014)

Sicher!

Höhö


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich würde die strebe an carbon Klinik schicken
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



+1 bei meinem epic hat eine strebe mit einem ähnlich großen schaden übrigens noch die ganze saison gehalten. habe mich nur über das knarzen gewundert ...


----------



## xeitto (28. Juni 2014)

Hatte den Rahmen ja erst in der reparatur. Brauch ihn aber nächste Woche. Hab einen hinterbau für einen relativ guten preis gefunden. Reparatur wäre nicht günstiger. Den werde ich wohl nehmen und trotzdem hoffen, das cdale kulant ist und austauscht, obwohl ich nicht Erstbesitzer bin. Schadensbild ist ja klar....


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Schadensbild ist ja klar....


Zu viele Backwheelhops?  

Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen! Hoffe dass es gut für dich ausgeht!


----------



## xeitto (28. Juni 2014)

logo, aber ist doch ein trial-bike, oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2014)

Hast doch nur Trial mit Trail verwechselt, macht nichts


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2014)

Das Luke Zitat des Tages, schrei:"aber ich will doch droppen!!!"
Als ich ihm das Laufrad auch die letzte Stufe vor dem Haus runter getragen habe
DARUM wird man Vater!!! Alles richtig gemacht! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2014)

Hab grad eben schnell noch bei meinem LRS Milch nachgefüllt. VR eben geschüttelt: NIX tut sich Das wäre evtl dann morgen  ne schöne überraschung geworden^^War wohl warm die letzten tage...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2014)

Vor dem Rennen schütteln ist immer eine gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2014)

Moin ihr Luschen!
Gleich nur 18min Anfahrt zum Marathon. Da kann ich maximal spät losfahren


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2014)

wir sind schon unterwegs..bis gleich


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2014)

gebt gas jungs..


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2014)

allen viel erfolg bei den rennen. konnte mich beim regen heute nicht motivieren, dazu wird das knie eh bei belastung immer noch dick, wäre also sowieso nicht so sehr sinnvoll gewesen ..


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bei und ist das Wetter auch sehr durchwachsen aber ich bin eh auf Arbeit.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> gebt gas jungs..


...und beschmeißt die Hintermänner mit Dreck


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen @Steelmaus ! ....mal sehen ob der Gruß ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> allen viel erfolg bei den rennen. konnte mich beim regen heute nicht motivieren, dazu wird das knie eh bei belastung immer noch dick, wäre also sowieso nicht so sehr sinnvoll gewesen ..


 
Moin Jörg,
wolltest du in Eppstein starten?
Nachdem die Wettermeldung so übel war, habe ich am Wochenende mal richtig Gas auf der Kirmes und gestern auf dem AbiBall vom Nachwuchs gegeben. 

@all	MOIN!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2014)

Muss auch mal sein!

Ich war mit Schwiegereltern brunchen und Marathon WM twitter Tweeds verfolgen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2014)

Macht Brunch denn auch so Kopfweh??


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2014)

Von was hast du Kopfweh ? ...als du beim aufstehen mit dem Hinterkopf gegen die Tischplatte gekracht bist   oder war ein Bier schlecht und die Band zu laut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juni 2014)

Trinke doch kein Bier!
Ähm, Rotwein und Äppler halt....


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2014)

Soo wir sind heile angekommen
Marcel Ges 6ak 4 und ich ges. 14 Ak 6


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2014)

Wattn gebrauchter Tag. Irgendso ein Spezi hat sich nach dem neutralisierten Start über die Straße in den ersten Metern im Gelände versucht am mir vorbei zu schieben. Ich war links und er wollte durch die Mitte, hat sich dann mit mir verhakt und dann meinen Lenker verrissen. Vorderrad stand kurz quer und einmal über die Bahn geschossen und mit Brustkorb auf dem Vorbau und Knien auf Höhe der Schnellspanner nach Links ins Gebüsch. Glücklicherweise nur etliche Schrammen und kein Sturz (wäre bei 490 Mann hinter mir auch nicht gut gekommen).

Die erste Gruppe war dann weg und es folgten ein paar Anstiege und das Feld zog sich auseinander. Erst zu viert und dann zu dritt ging es über die restliche Runde 1 und dann 2. Teamarbeit zwischen einem Focus Rapiro-, GT-Yellow-Wings-Fahrer und mir klappte gut.
Am kurzen steilen Stück gegen Mitte der zweiten Runde konnte ich den entscheidenden Akzent setzen und gewann einige Meter. Die Lücke war groß genug um mein Defizit in den flacheren Stücken zu kompensieren und bergauf noch weitere Meter gut zu machen.
Alles in allem fand ich den Marathon gar nicht so anstrengend - hätte auch 3 Runden über 90km fahren können. Nur das letzte Stück auf dem Ruhrtalradweg mit Gabelkrone greifen im Tria-Style fanden meine Oberschenkel nicht mehr lustig


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juni 2014)

@Jens 
Sie hat den Gruss bekommen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> @Jens
> Sie hat den Gruss bekommen...


Ich hab es schon gemerkt  ....heiße Diskussion bei euch, aber ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch zur endgültigen Entscheidung. 

Apropo Vinschgau, kennst du den Campingplatz in Prad am Stj. ? ...ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wo es im Sommer hingeht (ist so ähnlich wie bei euch  )
Kann man von dort ordentliche Touren unternehmen oder gibt es noch einen guten Tipp? (geplant sind ca. 14 Tage Mitte/Ende August)


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2014)

Also wir waren mal im Vinschgau im Latscher Hof...ich glaub vor 5 Jahren.

Das war sehr geil, top essen, geführtee TOuren (auch anspruchsvolles) nette Leute
http://www.latscherhof.com/de/hotel-latscherhof.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2014)

camping goldrain klein aber fein. von dort lassen sich überalhin gute touren unternehmen. und wenn du mal mit guide gehen möchtest ust matze mut vinschgaubike gleich dort beim vis a vis...kreisel in goldrain..


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Trinke doch kein Bier!
> Ähm, Rotwein und *Äppler *halt....



selbst schuld 

ja, wollte nach eppsiein, aber bei dem wetter konnte ich mich echt nicht überwinden. dafür dm straße geschaut.


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2014)

weiß einer, was mit tim böhme und karl platt bei der wm passiert ist?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2014)

Platt war die Woche schon krank und bei Tim war es wohl ein Defekt (glaube Reifen).


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2014)

platt erwischt es diese saison echt oft …


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2014)

kommt mir bekannt vor... wurde er vllt vor ~2-3 Jahren Vater?


----------



## InoX (30. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab es schon gemerkt  ....heiße Diskussion bei euch, aber ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch zur endgültigen Entscheidung.
> 
> Apropo Vinschgau, kennst du den Campingplatz in Prad am Stj. ? ...ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wo es im Sommer hingeht (ist so ähnlich wie bei euch  )
> Kann man von dort ordentliche Touren unternehmen oder gibt es noch einen guten Tipp? (geplant sind ca. 14 Tage Mitte/Ende August)



Ich war bis jetzt einmal in Laas und einmal in Goldrain. Da lassen sich 14 Tage definitiv sehr gut verbringen und Touren hast du da mehr als genug. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

Moooin

Grad mal die ergebnisse von letztem Jahr Neheim gecheckt...war gut 11 Minuten schneller bei gleicher, aber matschigerer strecke  Hoffentlich bleibt die Formkurve so


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2014)

Bin ja diesmal wenigstens gut durchgekommen. Waren mir nur wieder zu wenig Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

Also mir hats gut gepasst, aber 1-2 mehr so Anstiege wie der an der Autobahn  pro Runde hätten mich glaube ich auch weiter vorne landen lassen...Bei diesen flachen Anstiegen mit 5-6% haben die ganzen RR-Futzies einfach zu gute chancen, sobald es dann zweistellig wird wirds dünn^^


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2014)

Ich konnte auch bergauf jede Lücke die ich in der Ebene hatte wieder schließen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht 
Puls war aber verdammt niedrig das Rennen über.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  !
"Wattn gebrauchter Tag." ......geiler Spruch 
Die rempelnden Mitstreiter wieder...hast du keinen Rückspiegel am Bike ....trotzdem super Leistung , leider knapp vorbei.




maddda schrieb:


> Also wir waren mal im Vinschgau im Latscher Hof...ich glaub vor 5 Jahren.
> 
> Das war sehr geil, top essen, geführtee TOuren (auch anspruchsvolles) nette Leute
> http://www.latscherhof.com/de/hotel-latscherhof.php


Ich zerre doch meine Bude immer mit in den Urlaub 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> camping goldrain klein aber fein. von dort lassen sich überalhin gute touren unternehmen. und wenn du mal mit guide gehen möchtest ust matze mut vinschgaubike gleich dort beim vis a vis...kreisel in goldrain..


Ich hab mal eine Anfrage gestartet .....zu Matze muss ich auf alle Fälle 


InoX schrieb:


> Ich war bis jetzt einmal in Laas und einmal in Goldrain. Da lassen sich 14 Tage definitiv sehr gut verbringen und Touren hast du da mehr als genug. Es lohnt sich.


Da ich ja auch noch klettere und mit dem Tandem meiner Frau auch mal die Uinaschlucht über Sesvena zeigen will.....werden mir wohl ordentlich die Schenkel brennen nach 14 Tagen


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits  !
> 
> Ich zerre doch meine Bude immer mit in den Urlaub


Alles klar, dann hör einfach auf den anderen Philipp



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich konnte auch bergauf jede Lücke die ich in der Ebene hatte wieder schließen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht
> Puls war aber verdammt niedrig das Rennen über.


Hab noch net ausgewertet, aber nachdem was ich so gesehen hab dürfte es nen 180er schnitt gewesen sein. Iwas hat aber meinen Pulsmesser gestört...Puls 120 auf den ersten 5km kann iwe net sein


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2014)

165er Schnitt. 185max. Keine Ahnung was da schiefgelaufen ist?!
Ergebnis passt ja halbwegs. Podium beim Heimrennen wäre Sahne gewesen, kommt aber immer anders und zweites als man denkt


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

Mmh komisch letztes Jahr bist du doch immer wesentlich höhere Pulsschnitte Gefahren oder ?


aber wumpe solange das Ergebnis passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2014)

So knapp unter 180, ja. Wie gesagt, in den leichten bergab Stücken kaum/gar nicht getreten. Da wollten meine Oberschenkel einfach nicht?!
Ich schiebe es mal auf die Drückerei am Wochenende davor.

Was macht die Gesamtwertung?


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

klar du bist ja noch Chemnitz Gefahren...

Wenn Lukas seine6Rennen fährt falle ich auf Platz 3, aber der ist ziemlich sicher


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre nur Bundesliga auf Gesamtwertung. Mit nur einem Rennen und einem Punkt bin ich auf Platz 59 Gesamt! 
Jeder weitere Punkt würde mich schlagartig nach oben bringen


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

ich träume ja immer noch von ner 24h trophy

EDIT: Vaddi und ich gestern in Neheim...Man sehe mir meinen verdatterten gesichtsausdruck nach...Konnte wohl noch net geradeausgucken


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2014)

Bist du nicht ausgelastet   "ich träume ja immer noch von ner 24h trophy"

Entweder hast du für deinen Vater die Pfützen trocken gefahren oder er hat sie geschickter umrundet. 

Leider ist bei meinen Söhnen und mir die Zeit für gemeinsame Touren und Wettkämpfe
sehr knapp geworden.


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

Vaddi ist kurzstrecke gefahren und ich mittel (Das war im Prinzip zwei mal die Kurzstrecke bis auf ein kleines Überführungsstück)...trotzdem isses mir ein Rätsel wer er soooo sauber bleiben konnte


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist er Windschattenspender und du lutscht immer bei jemandem am Hinterrad


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Anfrage gestartet .....zu Matze muss ich auf alle Fälle


 
Dann sag ihm bitte einen schönen gruss wenn wir dann nicht selbst auch unten sind...er kennt uns gut...


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal hat wer von euch noch ne 29er Carbon Starrgabel rumliegen? Iwas in richtung 470mm EBL 45 Rake?
Wollt mal nachfragen, bevor ich mir jez bald ne neue bei On One bestelle


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2014)

29" ...Nö 


Schönen Gruß werd ich bestellen, wir sind vom 10.-23.8. im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2014)

da sind wir auch in deutschland unterwegs aber erst richtung Nürnberg...Weissenburg und dann gehts zu nem kollegen eher richtung westlich von deutschland.

Bei uns wirds eher wieder sptember oktober was mit vinschgau...


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2014)

September wär ich auch lieber gefahren, aber da hat meine Frau keine Zeit....vor allem weil die Italiener im August Urlaub machen. Das ist manchmal ein ganz schöner Trubel auf dem Berg wenn die kompl. Familie einen Ausflug macht.
Da kommt man nichtsahnend um die Ecke und da ist auf einmal die Almwiese voller Menschen.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juni 2014)

Mal schauen, ev machen wir nen Abstecher nach goldrain...meld mich dann für ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt...


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Mooin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Das scheint ja nen Krimi gestern gewesen zu sein. Hab die Verlängerung net mehr  gesehen.... war so spät-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Ich war trotzdem kurz nach 6 wieder auf und sitze jetzt in der Uni


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Sowas kann ich net... Brauch immer meine 8h
BTW ich suche noch:
175mm Kurbel 24mm Achse 104er lk Shimano standart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Vor zwei Wochen erst noch eine XT kurbel verkauft. Kennt jemand im Raum Dortmund einen Laden in dem es eine große Auswahl an HighEnd Schuhen gibt?


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Argh! Verdammt!

Kenne hier in Wermelskirchen einen (Campana) der hat einiges da.

Wie siehts eigentlich die Tage mit ner Trailrunde aus?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Joa können wir gerne machen. Weiß nicht ob diese Woche schon? Soll ja noch nicht so beständig sein.
Erndtebrück fährst du auch?

Meine Eltern haben mir neue Schuhe versprochen und ich darf aussuchen. Also Mavic Fury, Sidi Spider/Drako, Nothwave Extreme Tech oder Shimano XC90. Würde aber gerne vorher probieren und ggf. auch im Laden kaufen. Dummerweise stellt sich kaum/kein Laden mehrere der Top-Modelle ins Schaufenster.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2014)

Ruf doch mal im Megastore an 
...auf nach Bonn
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/mtb-schuhe-622/o-preisa


Bike-Discount Megastore
Auf dem Kirchbüchel 6
53127 Bonn

*Öffnungsszeiten:*
Montag - Freitag: 10.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Samstag: 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr

*Radteile und Bekleidung:*
0228 - 97 84 80
[email protected]

*Radverkauf und -beratung:*
0228 - 97 84 80
[email protected]

*Werkstatt: *0228 - 97 84 80
*Fax:* 0228 - 62 04 824


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Joa können wir gerne machen. Weiß nicht ob diese Woche schon? Soll ja noch nicht so beständig sein.
> Erndtebrück fährst du auch?
> 
> Meine Eltern haben mir neue Schuhe versprochen und ich darf aussuchen. Also Mavic Fury, Sidi Spider/Drako, Nothwave Extreme Tech oder Shimano XC90. Würde aber gerne vorher probieren und ggf. auch im Laden kaufen. Dummerweise stellt sich kaum/kein Laden mehrere der Top-Modelle ins Schaufenster.


hatte auch eher an nächste Woche gedacht. Erndtebrück fahre ich nicht... hab noch keine Streichwertung und bin zu ner Geburtstags mtb tour eingeladen


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben mir neue Schuhe versprochen und ich darf aussuchen.



in dem alter wäre ich auch noch mal gerne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juli 2014)

Hängt das mit dem Alter zusammen? Denn dann muss ich was verpasst haben


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> in dem alter wäre ich auch noch mal gerne ...



Nja gibt schon einen Grund dafür. Wenn ich da nicht mein Wochenende investiert hätte, hätte der Haussegen doch über längere Zeit schief gehangen...


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hängt das mit dem Alter zusammen? Denn dann muss ich was verpasst haben




hmmm ... stimmt ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2014)

SIDI!!!


----------



## xeitto (1. Juli 2014)

Hab ich auch, die sind geil. Die Mavic als Rennradschuh, die sind allerdings mindestens genauso geil. Und die anderen in der Liste auch nicht weniger, bis auf das Shimano-Blau, das passt nicht ins Farbkonzept


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Na die Fury habe ich ja und die gehen schlecht sauber (und sind nach 2,5 Jahren ziemlich feddich 50+ Rennen!).
Shimano waren meine ersten Schuhe und sind geflickt auch wieder gut. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass die XC90 dann auch gut sauber gehen. Ist atm mein Favorit. Sonst Sidi SRS mit gelb/grün


----------



## mete (1. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na die Fury habe ich ja und die gehen schlecht sauber (und sind nach 2,5 Jahren ziemlich feddich 50+ Rennen!).



Na das ist doch schon ziemlich lange. Meine Schuhe haben bis jetzt nie 2 Jahre durchgehalten und mindestens einmal im Jahr waren die Ratschenverschlüsse hinüber. Daher nutze ich mittlerweile auch nur noch Schuhe mit drei Klettbändern. Die Supplest Prolog zerlegt es nach knapp 1,5 Jahren jetzt auch schon wieder am Außenmaterial, zweimal genäht habe ich sie auch schon. Und immer dann, wenn man meint, einen gut passenden Schuh gefunden zu haben, gibt es die Dinger einfach nicht mehr .


Die SIDI würde ich auf jeden Fall mal zur Probe laufen. Die Sohle ist dabei imho schon ziemlich kippelig und gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Achso, meine Fury waren auch nicht neu als ich die bekommen habe. Gabs von einem gesponserten Fahrer für einen schmalen Taler.
Das Futter an den Hacken ist nicht mehr gut und die Seiten der Schuhe sind schon gut gefetzt. Im Training werde ich die noch weiterfahren, aber da wäre ein Defekt auch nicht so schlimm.

Die Shimanos sind mir beim mittleren Klettverschluss eingerissen, da hatte der Schuster auch Spaß.


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> SIDI!!!



dann darf man aber keine plattfüße haben. mir sind die zu schmal. ich schwöre auf die specialized s-works weil super leicht und perfekt anpassbar. leider sackteuer. die fury gibt es glaube ich bei hibike.de im ausverkauf ..


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2014)

Ne, breit darf der Fuß net sein. Laufen??? Warum sollte man das wollen??? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2014)

welche schuhgröße hast du?

giro code schon mal probiert?

bontrager rxl sind von der passform aus sehr nett.
http://www.bontrager.com/model/09604/?lang=de&region=germany


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2014)

hat schon jemand die neuen funworks 29er rahmen gesehen?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/kompo...carbon-pro-ta142-29er-rahmen-matt-1050g?c=174

wenn der 17" rahmen platz für 2 flaschen halter bietet ...


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Nettes Teil nur der Lenkwinkel erscheint mir etwas flach...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> welche schuhgröße hast du?
> 
> giro code schon mal probiert?
> 
> ...



Shimano 44 und in den Mavics 42.5 in den Specializeds die ich hier in Dortmund hab 43.
Shimano und Mavic kenne ich dann von der Form. Sidi konnte ich schon probieren. Den Rest müsste ich eben erstmal bestellen



k_star schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die neuen funworks 29er rahmen gesehen?
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/kompo...carbon-pro-ta142-29er-rahmen-matt-1050g?c=174
> 
> wenn der 17" rahmen platz für 2 flaschen halter bietet ...



Ja schon live gesehen und begrabbelt, Timo oder Thomas hatte den am Alfsee dabei. Weiß aber 1. nicht welche Größe und 2. nicht ob zwei Flahas dran waren. Sah vom Lenkwinkel normal aus - nur der Hinterbau ist Hängebauchschwein!


----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2014)

Die hatten den alten...das is der neue


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn sie aber das Slooping kaum geändert haben gehen keine zwei Flaschen rein. Timos und Thomas' Rahmen haben beide nur Ösen für einen Flaha.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2014)

dann sind es 17" rahmen.
ab 19" gibts 2 halter.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Juli 2014)

Geo sieht gleich aus. Das heißt es gab "nur" die Steckachse?
Ich dachte eigentlich dass Timo einen 19er Rahmen haben müsste?!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2014)

letztes jahr wurde mir in willingen gesagt, dass nur der 17" rahmen nur einem flaschenhalter platz bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2014)

Moin ihr Luschen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

Tach Weicheier! 
Alte Maenner DM ist gemeldet... jetzt mal schauen, wie gesund/fit ich bis dahin bin und ob das mit dem Betreuer klappt..


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2014)

Na du brauchst schon wen mit Betreuerlizenz  Ich fahre wohl nur BuLi Finale in Bad Salzdetfurth.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2014)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

Ich weis. Darum kann es auch mein Dad nicht machen (und weil meine Mutter am Tag davor Geburtstag hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

Mooin !
Mit etwas glück kommt heute mein Rahmen und ich bin frühestens um 20:15 zu hause-.-


----------



## InoX (2. Juli 2014)

Betreuerlizens? ehrlich jetzt?


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

Ja Wahnsinn oder? du darfst noch net mal nen anderen lizenzfahrer, der nicht mitfährt dahinstellen-.-
Voll Banane und voll teuer

BTW hab grad noch ne Turbine geschossen. werd das zweite bike 1fach aufbauen... Was meint ihr absolute Black, Hope oder race face kettenblatt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

Ne Fahrer Lizenz geht auch... 

Ich bin gespannt, wann ich meine Fox zurrueck bekomme. Vllt bau ich dann da einfach nen Primal29 rein. Der Rahmen gefaellt mir und vllt wird die Fox auch mal durch eien 120/130er ersetzt (wer an der Terralogic Interesse haette, kann sich ja mal melden).


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

Echt? ich meine es geht nicht mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

War mein "letzter" Stand. War aber auch vorletztes Jahr in BadSaeckingen...


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Echt? ich meine es geht nicht mehr



dachte auch, dass der betreuer eine eigene braucht.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> dachte auch, dass der betreuer eine eigene braucht.


Vorletztes Jahr ging das noch, da hat ein Kollege den anderen in Saalhausen betreut.
Dieses Jahr gehts nimmer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

Die werden immer lustiger!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2014)

Spontan ein paar Tage Urlaub  ->  Zeit  ->  viel Zeit  ->  viel Unfug im Kopf  ->  





Update kpl. auf DuraAce (bis auf die STIs, die kommen noch).
Wollte eigentlich mal ein neuen Renner zulegen/aufbauen, aber dafür fehlen mir zur Zeit die Mittel. Und erst ist das Fatty an der Reihe.....


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2014)

Unseren Athleten soll es ja gut gehen, da braucht man TÜV/NASA/ADAC/GTÜ/von der Leyen geprüfte Betreuer....sonst wird das nichts


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

nix da... die zahlen eine Betrag an den BDR und fertig. Keine Schulung, Weiterbildung... nix!


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2014)

Eben! Rennlizenz hätte doch gereicht damit nicht jeder Hansel in der Tech/Feed-Zone rumstampft. (Passiert gerne beim NRW-Cup!)


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2014)

Schönes Rad ,...der wuchtige Speichenmagnet könnte noch weg.

von Storck gibt es ein 26" Carbon MtB-Rahmen für 700EUR bei Hibike...viel mir jetzt wieder ein, braucht aber keiner mehr 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-17-speed-blue-Mod-2009-Ausstellungsware.html
ev. für die kleine Freundin


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spontan ein paar Tage Urlaub  ->  Zeit  ->  viel Zeit  ->  viel Unfug im Kopf  ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde das rad top. wieso neu aufbauen? 




			
				Crimson schrieb:
			
		

> Eben! Rennlizenz hätte doch gereicht damit nicht jeder Hansel in der Tech/Feed-Zone rumstampft. (Passiert gerne beim NRW-Cup!)



doch nicht beim bdr. da gilt: nur wenn es extra kostet, ist es auch was wert. saftladen.


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

Hab auch immernoch keine Rennlizenz, weil mich der BDR mit seinen Regelungen einfach aufregt...is der einzige Grunde. Schon das fahrverbot bei nicht BDR gemeldeten Rennen is doch totaler Schwachfug

Gleich geht die Vorlesung hier los. Mittlerweile kommen nur noch ca. 30 Leute von ehemals 500 oder so...

BTW mein Rahmen is wohl heute gekommen. Bin schon gespannt, aber bis 19:45 hänge ich noch in Wuppertal...kanns net mehr abwarten


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2014)

Naja, eine andere Möglichkeit hat man nicht sich regelmäßig mit Topfahrern zu messen


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

Naja nur beim XCO ...Ach ich will nach Hause rahmen gucken...stattdessen sitze ich grad in der Bib und warte auf mein letztes Seminar ür heute. Alles doof-.-


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nix da... die zahlen eine Betrag an den BDR und fertig. Keine Schulung, Weiterbildung... nix!


Die weiterbildung will ich sehen: Wie halte ich eine Flasche richtig bzw. Wie bewerfe ich damit effektiv die Konkurrenz

SRY wegen doppelpost^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2014)

Naja... Zum Beispiel, dass man bei der Flaschen Übergabe STEHEN muss...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde das rad top. wieso neu aufbauen?



Ein Bianchi Oltre würde mir gefallen!    Kennsté ja...


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2014)

Soo eben zu Hause angekommen...mein Onkel war eben im KH bei meinem Opa und hatte gutes zu berichten. Mein Opa kann endlich wieder essen und bald kommt die Sonde weg Sind alle grad total Happy

Ajo post lag ja noch hier, als ich kam:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo eben zu Hause angekommen...mein Onkel war eben im KH bei meinem Opa und hatte gutes zu berichten. Mein Opa kann endlich wieder essen und bald kommt die Sonde weg Sind alle grad total Happy



Top!! Schön zu hören, Philipp! 
Bei mir gab´s gestern _bad news_... , gehört hier aber nicht hin.


----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2014)

^^schöner rahmen 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... Zum Beispiel, dass man bei der Flaschen Übergabe STEHEN muss...



die bdr-funktionäre gehen halt einfach vom eigenen iq aus. scharping z.b. würde es garantiert im sitzen versuchen, denn im stuhl pennt es sich leichter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2014)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder...
Dieser On One da oben sieht so hängebauchschweinmäßig aus.

Gestern sind bei mir Kleinteile gekommen - u. a. Griffe für den am WE hoffentlich erfolgenden Flatbar-Umbau am Crosser  Fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Und es gab den x-ten Kettennieter in kürzester Zeit, da die Teile neuerdings immer abbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

Mooin!
Also ich mag den geschwungenen Rahmen!

Hab leider doch net die turbinekurbel ausm Bikemarkt bekommen (gab noch nen Interessenten, der sie mit kettenblatt genommen hat)


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2014)

@powderJO das mit dem stehen ist wichtig. Was sich die Leute sonst in der Verpflegungszone ueber den Haufen rennen... meine Fresse!

@lupus_bhg gebe ich dir recht. Das gefaellt mir am Primal29 sehr gut, das er recht gerades Unterrohr hat. Sobald ich meien Fox zurrueck habe muss ich da nochmal in mich gehen... waere halt mal locker 1kg schwerer als das Zaboo...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
an der Inszenierung der Teile muss du aber noch ein bisschen arbeiten...da fehlt ja ein ganzes Stück und der unruhige Hintergrund 

Gestern hatte ich Flugtag  mit dem Slide...war schön kribblig die Schwerelosigkeit. Fotos kommen auch mal, wenn ich nicht alleine unterwegs bin.


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

Ich gelobe Besserung 
BTW die geschraubten Ausfälle machen einen sehr stabilen Eindruck... sind fast nen cm dick. Ich denke deswegen is der Rahmen auch für Carbon relativ schwer aber da ich eh alles Putt kriege is das auch gut so
eben hab ich noch die dazugehörige starrgabel bestellt.

hat genau die gleichen Maße wie die niner und wiegt angeblich 630gr... ich bin gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo eben zu Hause angekommen...mein Onkel war eben im KH bei meinem Opa und hatte gutes zu berichten. Mein Opa kann endlich wieder essen und bald kommt die Sonde weg Sind alle grad total Happy
> 
> Ajo post lag ja noch hier, als ich kam:



Punkt 1: Sehr gut zu hören, dass es ihm besser geht 
Punkt 2: Sieht deutlich beser aus als im Interwebz auf der Seite 
Punkt 3: Gerade noch einen neuen LRS fürs Primal erstanden - wenn ihr den seht fragt ihr euch sicher wieso der nicht robuster wird, aber bei dem Preis hätte ich nicht selbstbauen können!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2014)

Aber der OnOne Lurcher ist doch kein CC-Rahmen, bzw. ist der nicht für andere Einbauhöhen gedacht?
_--Bin gerade zu faul zum nachsehen bei O*O--_


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

Maximal 100mm federgabel und die starrgabel würde extra für den entwickelt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2014)

okay....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2014)

War der Steuersatz dabei?


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand mal einen Suplest Prolog etragen, fand den passen und trägt mittlerweile andere Schuhe? Ich suche nach Ersatz. Sidi, Shimano, Scott und die neuen Suplest habe ich durch. Ist alles nicht das Richtige. Ich liebäugle jetzt mit Northwave Scorpio oder Mavic Rush. Oder gibt es Alternativen? Die Sohle sollte nicht sooo steif sein (reine Raceschuhe mit Carbonsohle fallen daher für mich leider aus) und der Vorfuß und Spann sind normal breit, die Ferse eher schmal. Danke für die Meinungen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> War der Steuersatz dabei?


Nee war net dabei... hab einfach den one one mitbestellt. Macht einen sehr Wertigen Eindruck das Teil


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Suplest Prolog etragen, fand den passen und trägt mittlerweile andere Schuhe? Ich suche nach Ersatz. Sidi, Shimano, Scott und die neuen Suplest habe ich durch. Ist alles nicht das Richtige. Ich liebäugle jetzt mit Northwave Scorpio oder Mavic Rush. Oder gibt es Alternativen? Die Sohle sollte nicht sooo steif sein (reine Raceschuhe mit Carbonsohle fallen daher für mich leider aus) und der Vorfuß und Spann sind normal breit, die Ferse eher schmal. Danke für die Meinungen .


Ich komme sehr gut mit den Spezis zurecht, bin damit auch bequem über die Alpen gewandert.
Bei den 2014er ist die Zehenkappe besser ausgeführt (reicht über die Naht des Oberleders, welche bei den alten immer einreißt) und die Ratsche ist durch den Drehverschluss ersetzt.
Mein Fuß ist an der Ferse auch schmal und vorn etwas breiter.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2014)

wie schwer ist denn der on one lurcher rahmen?


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

Bin noch net zum wiegen gekommen Ich schau gleich mal^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2014)

Lt. Hersteller ~ 1550g

Der Aufbau gefällt mir ganz gut:








Und in kleiner Rahmengröße -wie bei vielen Bikes- noch hübscher.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2014)

He Marco, alles wieder im Lot ?...auch wenn`s nicht hier her gehört


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

Eben gewogen. 1593gr. Zwar schwer, aber mir reichts. Gut das Teil hat auch ein paar schwere features. Variable ausfaller, Direkt Mount schuppser usw...

Mit starrgabel isser auch hübsch, wenn on one den aufbau net völlig verkackt hätte


----------



## InoX (3. Juli 2014)

Für mich gehört die Gabel zum Schlimmsten was es auf dem Markt gibt.

Schön, dass es bei deinem Opa wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> He Marco, alles wieder im Lot ?...auch wenn`s nicht hier her gehört



Hi Jens, danke der Nachfrage.
Leider NEIN. Die Zeit wird´s zeigen... Und ich kann nur hoffen.
Geht aber nicht um meine Person.
Themenwechsel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Jens, danke der Nachfrage.
> Leider NEIN. Die Zeit wird´s zeigen... Und ich kann nur hoffen.
> Geht aber nicht um meine Person.
> Themenwechsel!


 ...d.h. "ich drück die Daumen"


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

Bin schon gespannt. Morgen hab ich meinen ersten offiziellen Job als Bikeguide 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich da selbstständig gemacht mit Team Events... Betriebsausflüge usw

Morgen haben wir dann den ersten großen Betriebsausflug mit ca 30leuten grillen leihbikes usw


----------



## InoX (3. Juli 2014)

Du armer. hast du ein Ahnung wie fit dir Leute sind?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2014)

Weiß jemand warum mir die Onlinesoftware SEPA-Auslandsüberweisungen verbietet?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2014)

Welche Software?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2014)

Erst fit wie Turnschuh und dann voll wie ne Haubitze, die Bande....

Mach es doch direkt über die Bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2014)

Ich mache auch alles über die HP der jeweiligen Bank. Die sind mittlerweile echt gut.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mache auch alles über die HP der jeweiligen Bank. Die sind mittlerweile echt gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Richtig, ganz normales Online-Banking der Spasskasse...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2014)

"
*Tipp: *Nutzen Sie das Internetangebot Ihrer Sparkasse, um sich mit den SEPA-Zahlverfahren

vertraut zu machen. Oder vereinbaren Sie einfach einen Termin mit Ihrem Berater.	  " .................

.....*Tipp:* Für die SEPA-Überweisung benötigen Sie IBAN und ggf. BIC der Zahlungsempfänger


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Juli 2014)

Ja, werde ich wohl am Samstag mal in die Filiale müssen...


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Du armer. hast du ein Ahnung wie fit dir Leute sind?


NeinMacht mir nix, ich soll die leute da auch unterhalten


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2014)

wenn sie dich nerven - sie abzuhängen sollte dir leicht fallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
so langsam wachsen hier die Trails zu....ich komm nicht mehr nach mit "freifahren"  Meine Arme und Beine sind total zerstochen von dem Brennnessel und Rosenzeugs. Dazu kam noch ein Großmaul von ausgewachsenem Dachs, der wollte gestern in der Abenddämmerung nicht vom Weg runter und hat mich übel angefaucht  und erst im letzten Moment den Weg frei gegeben. Aber ich fahr ja jetzt Schlauchlos (was sehr gut geklappt hat)...da sollen sich ja Bisswunden von selbst schließen. 
Ich hoffe das die Luft noch drin ist, wenn ich gleich los fahren will.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

NARF! Also das Reset Racing PF30 Lager ist ja gaaanz toll! Ich habe mich schon beim Montieren gewundert, das es so leicht "reinflutscht".
Jetzt knarzt es ziemlich lustig. Ich denk ich hau wieder das billige Plastikspritzguss SRAM PF30 rein, welches ich noch hier rumliegen habe. 
So viel zu high Quallity made in Germany... erinnert mich stark an Nicolai...

Ich hoffe nur, ich bekomme heute beim Biken keine Gehoersturz... wobei ich dann die daemlichen Fuba Reporter nicht hoeren muesste...


----------



## xeitto (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Ich fahre heute mittag in die Vogesen zum XTERRA France und der neue Hinterbau ist noch nicht da...  Abfahrt um 17 Uhr, DHL kommt üblicherweise ab 15 Uhr, das wird eine Last-Minute Aktion, wie immer dieses Jahr. NERVT! Auf dem Campingplatz zusammenbauen hab ich keine Lust bzw. ist mir zu heikel...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> so langsam wachsen hier die Trails zu....ich komm nicht mehr nach mit "freifahren"  Meine Arme und Beine sind total zerstochen von dem Brennnessel und Rosenzeugs. Dazu kam noch ein Großmaul von ausgewachsenem Dachs, der wollte gestern in der Abenddämmerung nicht vom Weg runter und hat mich übel angefaucht  und erst im letzten Moment den Weg frei gegeben. Aber ich fahr ja jetzt Schlauchlos (was sehr gut geklappt hat)...da sollen sich ja Bisswunden von selbst schließen.
> Ich hoffe das die Luft noch drin ist, wenn ich gleich los fahren will.



Hier ganz genauso. Einige Trails, bei denen man es sonst gut laufen lassen konnte, muss man jetzt langsam angehen lassen, weil man nix mehr von ihnen sieht. Und Dornen und Brennnesseln haben mich gestern auch zerstochen. Dafür gibt's irgendwie so gut wie keine Mücken.
Ach ja, und ich bin gestern das erste mal in 10 Jahren Clickie-Benutzung umgekippt  Das Vorderrad ist an einer Stelle mit weichem Untergrund weggerutscht und schon lag ich im Busch. Bin einfach nicht rausgekommen. Kommt mir auch so vor, als wäre die Auslösehärte größer als sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!
Da solltet ihr mal meine Schienbeine sehen. So viele Dornen wie ich in dieser Woche rausgezogen habe, waren es in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht 




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> NARF! Also das Reset Racing PF30 Lager ist ja gaaanz toll! Ich habe mich schon beim Montieren gewundert, das es so leicht "reinflutscht".
> Jetzt knarzt es ziemlich lustig. Ich denk ich hau wieder das billige Plastikspritzguss SRAM PF30 rein, welches ich noch hier rumliegen habe.
> So viel zu high Quallity made in Germany... erinnert mich stark an Nicolai...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, ich bekomme heute beim Biken keine Gehoersturz... wobei ich dann die daemlichen Fuba Reporter nicht hoeren muesste...



Ähm, das Speci hat doch die Lagersitze aus Carbon. Könnte auch am Rahmen liegen, da wärst du nicht der Erste!


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2014)

würde auch tippen, dass es der rahmen ist. 

bei mir heute: geiles wetter mit sonne, ich habe frei und was ist? total schlapp. gestern dachte ich noch, es liegt nur am heuschnupfen, heute fühlt es sich schon deutlich mehr nach anziehender grippe an ….   mal sehen,  ob ich es rausfahren kann


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier ganz genauso. Einige Trails, bei denen man es sonst gut laufen lassen konnte, muss man jetzt langsam angehen lassen, weil man nix mehr von ihnen sieht. Und Dornen und Brennnesseln haben mich gestern auch zerstochen. Dafür gibt's irgendwie so gut wie keine Mücken.
> Ach ja, und ich bin gestern das erste mal in 10 Jahren Clickie-Benutzung umgekippt  Das Vorderrad ist an einer Stelle mit weichem Untergrund weggerutscht und schon lag ich im Busch. Bin einfach nicht rausgekommen. Kommt mir auch so vor, als wäre die Auslösehärte größer als sonst.


 ich kippe immer mal im Stand um weil der falsche Gang eingelegt war und das Vorderrad nicht losrollen wollte.

Man bräuchte so eine Art beidseitigen Mähbalken an der Hinterachse...so 30cm auf jeder Seite 



xeitto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich fahre heute mittag in die Vogesen zum XTERRA France und der neue Hinterbau ist noch nicht da...  Abfahrt um 17 Uhr, DHL kommt üblicherweise ab 15 Uhr, das wird eine Last-Minute Aktion, wie immer dieses Jahr. NERVT! Auf dem Campingplatz zusammenbauen hab ich keine Lust bzw. ist mir zu heikel...


Du darfst nur nicht auf der Wiese montieren, sei denn du hast einen Metalldetektor dabei.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> NARF! Also das Reset Racing PF30 Lager ist ja gaaanz toll! Ich habe mich schon beim Montieren gewundert, das es so leicht "reinflutscht".
> Jetzt knarzt es ziemlich lustig. Ich denk ich hau wieder das billige Plastikspritzguss SRAM PF30 rein, welches ich noch hier rumliegen habe.
> So viel zu high Quallity made in Germany... erinnert mich stark an Nicolai...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, ich bekomme heute beim Biken keine Gehoersturz... wobei ich dann die daemlichen Fuba Reporter nicht hoeren muesste...


Da ist wohl dein Rahmen ausgeleiert  ....


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2014)

Am Bergamont konnte ich die Lagerschalen hinterher auch so reinwerfen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Ausleiern tut carbon einfach nicht. Aber vllt ist etwas beschaedigt. Die plastik schalen saßen wesentlich strammer.
Aber mal sehen, wenn ich es tausche...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

Kannst du nicht einfach nur immer nur die Kugellager wechseln? So mache ich das bei meinen Schimanskis immer.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ausleiern tut carbon einfach nicht. Aber vllt ist etwas beschaedigt. Die plastik schalen saßen wesentlich strammer.
> Aber mal sehen, wenn ich es tausche...



Dann solltest du dir mal die Lagersitze in meinem BGM angucken


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Das faellt dann aber unter Beschaedigung. Das es einfach ausleiert gibt es nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

Ausleiern kann es nur wenn sich was bewegt  , da hat Sascha recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das faellt dann aber unter Beschaedigung. *Das es einfach ausleiert gibt es nicht*.


Zumindest nicht im technischen Bereich


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Nochmal zum Thema betreuen und Lizenz:
http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-04_2014.pdf
Darin steht nur: "(6) Jeder Athlet hat pro Depot das Recht auf einen Betreuer. Der Betreuer muss 
eine Lizenz besitzen. Außerdem muss er ggf. eine vom Veranstalter ausgestellte 
Akkreditierung tragen."


----------



## baloo (4. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ausleiern tut carbon einfach nicht. Aber vllt ist etwas beschaedigt. Die plastik schalen saßen wesentlich strammer.
> Aber mal sehen, wenn ich es tausche...


Ich hab jetzt von verschiedenen Speci Händlern gehört, dass sie die Lagerschalen einkleben! Wurde übrigens auch schon im Speci Forum diskutiert. 
Hab nämlich wahrscheinlich das gleiche Problem! Hab einen neue Kurbel bekommen mit neuen Lagerschalen, neue Lager freudig zusammengebaut und alles knarzt und knorztet nur noch !!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Mein Gefuehl ist: die Alu sind etwas "kleiner" gebaut, da sie ja nicht "nachgeben". Dadurch sitzen sie aber nicht so gut. Plastik kann halt "Fertigungstolleranzen" eher ausgleichen.
Ich "verklebe" als mit Locktite. Hat immer gut geklappt, nur bei den Aluschalen halt nicht...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2014)

Das wwiederholte ein und auspressen ist einfach nicht förderlich für die Passung! Wenn die Toleranzen noch am oberen Ende liegen, ist es vorbei mit lustig.


----------



## baloo (4. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mein Gefuehl ist: die Alu sind etwas "kleiner" gebaut, da sie ja nicht "nachgeben". Dadurch sitzen sie aber nicht so gut. Plastik kann halt "Fertigungstolleranzen" eher ausgleichen.
> Ich "verklebe" als mit Locktite. Hat immer gut geklappt, nur bei den Aluschalen halt nicht...


Kannst du mal berichten, wenns du geflickt hast? Würd mich interessieren.
Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (4. Juli 2014)

Alter...  boah, so einen Stress braucht man echt nicht vorm Rennen.

Heute morgen kam der Hinterbau - gefreut, den alten abgeschraubt. Der kaputte Hinterbau ist beim wegschrauben quasi auseinandergefallen, gut dass ich damit nicht noch das Rennen gefahren bin, saß aber die Woche noch 3 Mal drauf. Die Sitzstrebe ist einfach abgeknickt 

Alle Lager total im Arsch, das dachte ich mir schon, aber die wollte ich nach er Saison wechseln. Hatte aber zur Folge, dass ich die Achse vom Hauptlager nicht rausbekommen habe... bin dann zu meinem Dad gefahren, der hat zum Glück so ziemlich die beste Werkstatt auf dem Planeten und wir haben mit 2 Metallplatten und Gewindestangen ein passendes Auspresswerkzeug gebastelt. Damit gings dann. Davor mit Hammer, Eisspray, Holz & Schraubzwinge keine Chance...

Naja, jetzt steht das Ding wieder und es kann eigentlich losgehen, wir fahren jetzt aber erst nach dem Spiel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

Die Väter wieder  ....einer muss sich ja opfern und Geld für`s Werkzeug locker machen.
Hab mir auch wieder was gekauft, ein Profi Entlüftungsset für Avid...45,- Nüsse sollten es wieder sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Gut das es noch geklappt hat 

Ich hab mir gerade schon eine Stunde die lichter aus geschossen... Morgen ist zwangs Ruhetag: Bruder feiert in den 30er rein 

Klar berichte ich. Lager ist eben bei r2bike raus und kommt wohl Montag an 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

Ist das gesund bei der Hitze ....du wolltest wohl so leiden wie unsere Fußballer


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Mehr!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

passt von der Farbe


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Sauber ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2014)

Die normale Halterung würde doch auch auf den Vorbau passen!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Sieht bissle kurz aus...


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> so langsam wachsen hier die Trails zu....ich komm nicht mehr nach mit "freifahren"  Meine Arme und Beine sind total zerstochen von dem Brennnessel und Rosenzeugs. Dazu kam noch ein Großmaul von ausgewachsenem Dachs, der wollte gestern in der Abenddämmerung nicht vom Weg runter und hat mich übel angefaucht  und erst im letzten Moment den Weg frei gegeben. Aber ich fahr ja jetzt Schlauchlos (was sehr gut geklappt hat)...da sollen sich ja Bisswunden von selbst schließen.
> Ich hoffe das die Luft noch drin ist, wenn ich gleich los fahren will.


 da is man einmal nen Tach net da und du legst dich direkt mit nem Dachs an

Das Guiden lief auch super! Hat total Spaß gemacht und ich hab gutes Geld verdient

Dann stand eben noch nen Paket von R2 hier. Drin war unter anderem ein Absolute Blach 40T Ring für die Kassette vom On OneDie Tage kommt unter anderem dann noch ne 970er XTR Krubel...werde ich dann aber schwarz folieren, weil sie schon ein paar schleifspuren hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die normale Halterung würde doch auch auf den Vorbau passen!?


Die normale hat ziemlich wackelig auf dem dicken Klotz geklemmt, dann hatte ich sie am Lenker neben dem Vorbau und da hat sie sich auch verdreht beim rumspringen.
Jetzt sitzt sie bombenfest. Der Nachteil wird dann sein, wenn ich über den Lenker gehe, das es das Gehäuse vom Garmin zerlegt. ....also darf ich nicht stürzen, ganz einfach


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist immer eine für Idee

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
... so eine "für Idee" hat was 
ist aber z.Z. nicht so einfach umzusetzen......da Jemand in unserer Gegend den Wald an strategischen Stellen mit Baumstämmen und mit laubverfüllten Löchern umgestaltet .
Ist schon wieder einer gestürzt...abgebrochene Pedale und Oberschenkelprellung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2014)

Wixxer!

Gerade Lohnsteuerbescheid bekommen  Die Arbeit hat sich wieder gelohnt :freu:


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2014)

Argh! Sowas is doch schei** -.-


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2014)

Was macht der Aufbau?


----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2014)

Steuersatz ist jez schomma drin. Ansonsten warte ich gerade noch auf Teile...Gabel, Kurbel Innenlager...ohne die sachen lässt sich halt schlecht richtig anfangen...

Gestern is zumindest schonmal was nettes eingetrudelt:


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2014)

Ich warte noch immer auf das PF Lager... hatte die Hoffnung es kommt heute noch.
Naechste Woche mal bei Fox anrufen, was sie meinen wegen meiner F29 Terralogic... Die Zocchi im Markt ist scho interessant


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist jez schomma drin. Ansonsten warte ich gerade noch auf Teile...Gabel, Kurbel Innenlager...ohne die sachen lässt sich halt schlecht richtig anfangen...
> 
> Gestern is zumindest schonmal was nettes eingetrudelt:


Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Juli 2014)

Joa hatte ja die On One Starrgabel gekauft. Wollte erstmal das Fuji als Racebike bis Rad am Ring ende des Monats behalten, weil ich da keine Geometrieexperimente mehr machen wollte. Danach bekommt das Fuji die Starrgabel...

Hab überigens schon den idealen Roadrunnder Superbirdaufkleber fürs Rad bestellt:





 Der kommt dadrauf nur ohne den Schriftzug aussenrum 

@Sascha 
Hab mir jez mal das RaceFace Pressfit lager bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie das is.
MZ Gabeln sind schon geil! Hatte ja mal ne 44, das ansprechverhalten war schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!

Gleich ist hier schon Abflug nach Erndtebrück


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2014)

Viel Erfolg! Ich setz heute meine Streichwertung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sonntag wird ausgeschlafen und das ist bis um Neun 
...ist es bei euch auch so schwül?

Hau rein Marcel !

Hat von euch einer 1und1 ...da kann ich seit gestern keine E-mails empfangen


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2014)

Mmh 1u1 haben wir auch aber heute keine probs...

bin grad inne muckibude... hier isses auch total schwül und ich hab seit vorgestern mit nem geschwollenen Ringfinger zu kämpfen, aber ka woher das kommt ob mich da nen Viech gestochen hat oder so?! fürs Krafttraining isses auf jedenfall Mist -.-


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal Leute, gibt's diese Rock Shox RS1 USD-Forke schon zu kaufen? Philipp und ich haben heute einen Typen in Berlin mit so'nem Teil rumfahren gesehen. Und wie ein Profi mit Prototyp sah er jetzt nicht aus. War an einem Plastik-Conway montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Juli 2014)

Moin Mädels!

Ich wollte mich mal wieder kurz melden, da ja nicht alle mein FB Profil besuchen und wissen dass ich noch lebe. 
Bin jetzt die sechste Woche wieder arbeiten, nach zwei Jahren krank, und hatte mich daher bissel aus der Schleife zurückgezogen
um mich ganz auf das Leben da draußen zu konzentrieren. Und ich muss sagen es läuft super an, obwohl ich schon ziemlichen Bammel hatte, wenn man bedenkt dass ich am schlechten Tagen nicht mal nen Fuß vor die Tür setzen konnte. Habe denen natürlich nichts von Krankheit etc. erzählt und möchte daher auch darum bitten auf FB keine entsprechenden Kommentare zu posten!!!! 
Also es kann passieren dass ich jetzt wieder öfter hier aufschlage und hoffe es geht allen gut denn ich werde jetzt nicht alles nachlesen können.


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, gibt's diese Rock Shox RS1 USD-Forke schon zu kaufen? Philipp und ich haben heute einen Typen in Berlin mit so'nem Teil rumfahren gesehen. Und wie ein Profi mit Prototyp sah er jetzt nicht aus. War an einem Plastik-Conway montiert.


Grad geschaut bei R2 sind alle Versionen sofort lieferbar...


Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal wieder kurz melden, da ja nicht alle mein FB Profil besuchen und wissen dass ich noch lebe.
> Bin jetzt die sechste Woche wieder arbeiten, nach zwei Jahren krank, und hatte mich daher bissel aus der Schleife zurückgezogen
> ...



Na das hört sich doch gut an!!! Haben dich hier schon vermisst die letzten Wochen


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2014)

Hab mal eben noch ein paar Bilder von on one gemacht:





Steuersatz is drin...unten ZS 49 oben 44




Aus irgendeinem Grund klappt das mit dem Bilderdrehen net...Hier mal die variablen ausfaller:




Eigentlich elegant gelöst...so frisst sich auch keine Nabe beim Spannen ins Carbon...Dafür wiegt das schaltauge auch 37gr

Tretlager und Directmountaufnahme für den Umwerfer, die erstmal arbeitslos bleiben wird:




Lackquali ist besser als gedacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab mal eben noch ein paar Bilder von on one gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht alles schön stabil aus  ...auf dem 4.Bild sehe ich auch noch vieeeeeel nackte Haut und Haare 



Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Mädels!
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal wieder kurz melden, da ja nicht alle mein FB Profil besuchen und wissen dass ich noch lebe.
> Bin jetzt die sechste Woche wieder arbeiten, nach zwei Jahren krank, und hatte mich daher bissel aus der Schleife zurückgezogen
> ...



Schön das es auf Arbeit gut anläuft und du wieder zurück bist  
Für wen ist den das Kona?


Wir haben heute eine schöne Tandemtour durch unsere Gegend gemacht mit möglichst hohem Waldanteil. Bei 36°C war das auch gut so, obwohl einen Anstieg mussten wir in praller Sonne hoch....da lief der Saft


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sieht alles schön stabil aus  ...auf dem 4.Bild sehe ich auch noch vieeeeeel nackte Haut und Haare


Die Nackte haut dürfte wohl mein Arm sein...und die Haare gehörn mir ja Ich war aber definitiv angezogen, als ich das Photo geschossen hab


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Nackte haut dürfte wohl mein Arm sein...und die Haare gehörn mir ja Ich war aber definitiv angezogen, als ich das Photo geschossen hab


So ähnlich hätte ich das jetzt auch geschrieben


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2014)




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2014)

so lange es nicht das dritte bein ist, ist alles gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, wenn der Rahmen schon mal so reizvoll im kleinen Schwarzen vor einem liegt  ....oh man war das heiß heute


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2014)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht...

Wattn schleppender Renntag. Seit dem Wespenstich in den Fuß am Donnerstag lief es nicht so rund. Fast 70km Drückeberger-Strecke in Erndtebrück. Jede Menge schnelle Jungs am Start und kurz nach selbigem aus der Gruppe geflogen. Dann mit einem Vereinskollegen zwei Rapiro Jungs eingesammelt und durchgestartet. Zwischenzeitlich hat es gar nicht gerollt und ich musste schon dem hohen Tempo Tribut zollen.
Bis zur Hälfte der ersten von zwei Runden fuhr ich alleine weiter, bis ich von einem weiteren Vereinskollegen (Radon-Enduroteam) eingesackt wurde. Wir sammelten unsere Kräfte und konnten zwei versprengte Fahrer aus meiner alten Gruppe einsammeln. 
Einer der beiden war ein richtiger Lutscher und Harakiri-Fahrer, sonst klappte die Zusammenarbeit gut. Ich verschoss dennoch meine Körner oft in der Führungsarbeit und musste gegen Anfang der zweiten Runde reissen lassen. Alleine auf weiter Flur fuhr ich mein Tempo und konnte bergauf gut Tempo machen. 10km vor dem Ziel hatte ich die Gruppe wieder eingeholt und hielt mich zurück. 

Auf einem letzten Trail konnte sich der Enduro-Kollege entscheidend absetzen, als er eine langsamere Fahrerin von der Kurzstrecke zwischen uns brachte. Monsieur Harakiri konnte sich auf den letzten Metern absetzen und ich machte mir Luft nach Hinten zum Rapiro-Fahrer. Das letzte steile Stück hoch zur Schützenhalle/Ziel gewann ich noch einige Meter, aber es blieb bei drei Sekunden zum Vordermann. Unsere Vierer-Gruppe kam dennoch innerhalb von 20 Sekunden im Ziel an.

Ingsamt für mich Platz 13 und 6. AK - im Ziel ist mir dann fast der rechte Fuß abgefallen. Raceschuhe mit Wespenstich vertragen sich nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2014)

weis gar nicht was du hast!
bin vorletzter geworden.

und den stich habe ich mir heute im rennen abgeholt. 
schotterabfahrt, rechtskurve und dann in den leicht wurzeligen trail zwischen den büschen. dort wo die beiden streckenposten mit der tröte standen.
bin 5 m in den trail gefahren, und dann musste ich auch gleich wieder umkehren. irgendwas hat mit rechts neben dem rechten auge gestochen. 
pause, kühlen, und weiter. (da war der zug aber schon längst abgefahren.)
meine mitstreiter aus runde eins sind mit knapp über 3 std. durchs ziel gerollt. ich mit 3h 45min.

runde eins lief eigentlich ganz gut, aber in runde 2 ging gar nichts mehr. vor allem das rechte bein hat nur noch rumgezickt. bin dann, sobald es ansteigend war, nur noch die kleinsten gänge gefahren und habe bergab meinen spaß gehabt. 
nun werde ich wahrscheinlich bis grafschaft pause machen und erst mal ordentliches ganzkörpertraining einstreuen. mtb erst mal gar nicht, sondern nur noch lange einheiten mit dem crosser. der speck um die hüften muss weg!

das wetter war zum rennen fahren echt nicht geeignet. schon auf der hinfahrt stand ich völlig im saft. die rückfahrt war noch schlimmer.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2014)

Autschn! Aber gesehen hast du schon noch was?

Irgendwie sind mir auf der Strecke ständig die Hände eingeschlafen, hatte ich noch nie?! Lags an den rumpeligen Anstiegen?
Bin jetzt froh über die längere Pause


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juli 2014)

ist nicht angeschwollen. war wohl glücklicherweise keine wespe oder so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht...
> 
> Wattn schleppender Renntag. Seit dem Wespenstich in den Fuß am Donnerstag lief es nicht so rund. Fast 70km Drückeberger-Strecke in Erndtebrück. Jede Menge schnelle Jungs am Start und kurz nach selbigem aus der Gruppe geflogen. Dann mit einem Vereinskollegen zwei Rapiro Jungs eingesammelt und durchgestartet. Zwischenzeitlich hat es gar nicht gerollt und ich musste schon dem hohen Tempo Tribut zollen.
> Bis zur Hälfte der ersten von zwei Runden fuhr ich alleine weiter, bis ich von einem weiteren Vereinskollegen (Radon-Enduroteam) eingesackt wurde. Wir sammelten unsere Kräfte und konnten zwei versprengte Fahrer aus meiner alten Gruppe einsammeln.
> ...


Ist doch gut gelaufen  und so war es auch nicht langweilig. 
Bist ein paar mal gesichtet worden  http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokal...-mit-rekord-und-favoritensturz-id9563153.html



k_star schrieb:


> weis gar nicht was du hast!
> bin vorletzter geworden.
> 
> und den stich habe ich mir heute im rennen abgeholt.
> ...


3.45h  ....hast du dir unterwegs noch eine Wurst auf den Grill legen lassen 
nee...passt schon, durchkämpfen muss auch mal sein So Hitzerennen sind auch nicht mein Ding.
Ich darf mich da nicht von der Starteuphorie verrückt machen lassen und muss mein eigenes Tempo fahren, aber um die 3 Stunden wär auch so meine Zeit gewesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2014)

Moin,
die Bilder sprechen ja für sich. Das hinterher eiern war symptomatisch für das Rennen


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2014)

@Kai
Wie gehts dem Auge? Mich hat letztens im Urlaub beim Frühstück auch ne Biene ins Augenlied gestochen...Tach später sah das schon sehr komisch aus, sowohl das Auge, als auch die Welt um


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
irgendwie merke ich die 600Hm von gestern immer noch....ob das am Stoker gelegen hat


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2014)

moin !



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 3.45h  ....hast du dir unterwegs noch eine Wurst auf den Grill legen lassen



mangels leuten die gegrillt haben ging das leider nicht. 
die apfelsücke an der letzten verpflegung 3 km vorm ziel waren aber klasse.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> @Kai
> Wie gehts dem Auge?



dem gehts gut.
beim zukneifen schmerzt es etwas, und es ist etwas angeschwollen, aber sonst ist nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2014)

Da haste aber echt Glück gehabt!

eben is bei mir noch nen970er XTR kurbel angekommen Is wie ich finde die schönste XTR Kurbel gewesen.... muss meine aber noch etwas herrichten


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2014)

Wegen Auslandsüberweisungen: Die Spaßkasse hat pauschal wegen Pishing alle Auslandsüberweisungen via Online-Banking gesperrt. 
Entweder entsperren oder eben am Schalter


----------



## xeitto (7. Juli 2014)

Moin! Bin zurück vom XTERRA und wirklich ALLES tut heute weh  Aber gutes Resultat, Pl. 14 in der Age Group, Gesamt 88 von 700. Leider auf der letzten Laufrunde ziemlich Trouble mit Rücken & Magen gehabt, da nochmal 15 Plätze verloren, ansonsten lief es super. Nächstes Jahr ist wieder Stabitraining angesagt...

Und das Rennen ist einfach das geilste, die Strecken sind so crazy. War's letztes Jahr schon, dieses Jahr gabs noch 2 dicke gebaute Kicker auf der Radstrecke und "Le Monstre" direkt am Ziel mit super vielen Zuschauern... mega! Weitere Bilder folgen...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2014)

Wie? Sonst wärst du -1. gewesen?! 

Geile Sache


----------



## xeitto (7. Juli 2014)

Gesamtwertung natürlich. In der Age Group waren es nur 2-3 Plätze...  zweite Runde war rund 6 min langsamer als die erste, das war reiner Survival-Mode


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2014)

Starke Leistung ....Hut ab.
Seid ihr durch den Kreisel gelaufen oder mit dem Rad durchgerollt?

Der Rücken ist auch immer mein Problem....ich bin aber auch zu faul um was dran zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (7. Juli 2014)

Das war fürs Rad. Erst ein paar Wellen zum Pumpen, dann der Drop mit den XTerra Logos drauf und dann die Steilkurve, hat richtig Laune gemacht und da war geile Stimmung. Bin mal auf die Sportograf-Fotos gespannt


----------



## pirat00 (7. Juli 2014)

Die Strecke sieht nach großem Spass aus!
Gibt es noch mehr Fotos von der Strecke?


----------



## xeitto (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Strecke ist der Hammer! 2x 19km mit 800 HM, so gut wie nur Singletrails bzw. technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände. Hier die Highlightgalerie: http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/2336?class=event-image#

Ich poste noch ein paar wenn ich meine Bilder habe...


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wegen Auslandsüberweisungen: Die Spaßkasse hat pauschal wegen Pishing alle Auslandsüberweisungen via Online-Banking gesperrt.
> Entweder entsperren oder eben am Schalter



wie entsperrt man das? nervt mich auch gerade.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie entsperrt man das? nervt mich auch gerade.


Vielleicht reicht auch anrufen, aber ich war persönlich da uje habe es nicht entsperren lassen.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2014)

gerade angerufen - die müssen sich jetzt erst mal schlau machen. toll. vorbeigehen geht nicht, filiale ist gut 150km weg. dafür hat man doch online-banking ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> gerade angerufen - die müssen sich jetzt erst mal schlau machen. toll. vorbeigehen geht nicht, filiale ist gut 150km weg. dafür hat man doch online-banking ...


Bist wohl nicht bei der Sparkasse 





sondern hier:


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil! War gerade mit einem Kollegen auf dem Deusenberg, das ist eine Art Halde und oben drauf sind ein paar einfach Dirtjumps/Tables. Wir waren da munter am werkeln als sich zwei Radpolizisten zu uns hochquälen. Beide mit Neonwarnweste, Pistole und Ausrüstung auf Focus MTBs mit Satteltaschen usw. 
Der eine kommt zu uns und ich frage ihn: "Na wollen Sie auch ein Ründchen mit uns drehen?"
Er grinst: "Ja natürlich, wenn ich schon mal hier bin kann ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen!"
Er ist dann ein paar Hügel gesprungen und meinte noch, dass die Dienststiefel schlechten Halt auf den Pedalen haben.

War sehr geschmeidig das Ganze


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2014)

Voll geil


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2014)

So muss das sein! Sind doch auch nur Menschen

Gerade das neue pf30 Lager montiert und dabei gleich noch Lager reset an der lefty gemacht.
Ach ja, wieder das 34er drauf. War auch eine Erkenntnis vom Watt training: mit etwas höhere Frequenz bin ich schneller

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2014)

In solchen sachen is dasd Watttraining und die Datenanalyse unschlagbar!

Hab auch eben noch nen 34er Race Face Narrow Wide bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, wie das dann mit der neuen Kurbel aussieht


----------



## baloo (8. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So muss das sein! Sind doch auch nur Menschen
> 
> Gerade das neue pf30 Lager montiert und dabei gleich noch Lager reset an der lefty gemacht.
> Ach ja, wieder das 34er drauf. War auch eine Erkenntnis vom Watt training: mit etwas höhere Frequenz bin ich schneller
> ...


Moin
konntest du schon testen, knattert und knortzt es noch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Ne, wurde doch erst um neun fertig.
Heute erst Betriebsrat Sitzung, dann normal arbeiten und dann mit meinem das sein Motorrad abholen...
Aber morgen geht es wieder ballern

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (8. Juli 2014)

Cannondale hat sich gemeldet und wie war es anders zu erwarten - verweisen nur auf ihre AGBs, dass die Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer gilt. Der Schaden interessiert die gar nicht... Dann gibt's als nächstes wohl einen anderen Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller. Die Lefty hab ich ja jetzt


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das hat vielleicht in der Nacht gewittert. Mein Hof sie aus wie durchgewischt ....nur gut das der Gully alles geschafft hat 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne, wurde doch erst um neun fertig.
> Heute erst Betriebsrat Sitzung, dann normal arbeiten und dann *mit meinem das* sein Motorrad abholen...
> Aber morgen geht es wieder ballern
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


...mit meinem ich.. fände ich logischer 



xeitto schrieb:


> Cannondale hat sich gemeldet und wie war es anders zu erwarten - verweisen nur auf ihre AGBs, dass die Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer gilt. Der Schaden interessiert die gar nicht... Dann gibt's als nächstes wohl einen anderen Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller. Die Lefty hab ich ja jetzt


Ärgerlich  ...zum Vorbesitzer hast du keinen Kontakt mehr?
Da kannst du dir jetzt ein Epic holen


----------



## xeitto (8. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ärgerlich  ...zum Vorbesitzer hast du keinen Kontakt mehr?
> Da kannst du dir jetzt ein Epic holen


Leider nicht, das Rad hab ich damals aus einer ebay Auktion rausgekauft und dummerweise die Mails von damals nicht mehr, auch keinen ebay Link etc... alles weg, dumm...

Erstmal hoffe ich, dass das Scalpel noch ne Weile fährt. Ist ja an sich ein geiles Bike... aber ein Epic wird es danach sicher nicht. Davon fahren mir zu viele rum, auch wenn es ein super Bike ist. Vom Scalpel gibts eigentlich auch schon zu viele... das nächste wird dann ein Rocky Element oder Niner Jet oder so was in der Art mit Lefty.

Aber bis dahin sollten bitte noch viele KM auf das Scalpel und viele Euros aufs Konto wandern


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bist wohl nicht bei der Sparkasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, werbung und wirklichkeit ...  früher gab es hier auch sparkassen-filialen, bei denen ich als kunde einer anderen sparkasse ganz normalen service bekam. mittlerweile gibt es nur noch sparkassen-automaten-filialen, beratung etc gar nicht mehr. nur ein paar angestellte, die versicherungen etc verkaufen. nicht mal einen großen schein in kleine wechseln kann man mehr.



xeitto schrieb:


> Leider nicht, das Rad hab ich damals aus einer ebay Auktion rausgekauft und dummerweise die Mails von damals nicht mehr, auch keinen ebay Link etc... alles weg, dumm...



merde. aber vielleicht kann cannondale ja anhand der rahmennummer den erstbesitzer identifizieren oder zumindest den händler, der es verkauft hat ... falls ja, hast du vielleicht glück und du findest ihn im telefonbuch oder bei fb, xing oder so ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Das mit Cdale ist ja sche***. Aber Lefty ins Epic und gut ist 

Scheiss Autokorrektur! Es sollte natuerlich das Mororrad von meinem DAD sein


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2014)

Ach das is doch schwachfug, die hätten dir mal nen neuen Hinterbau schicken können, das teil kostet die im EK fast nix und die hätten net so eine schlechte Mundpropaganda.

Fox hat bei mir den gleichen Fehler gemacht


BTW grad kamen hier einige teilchen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, was Fox bei mir macht... innerhalb 8 Monaten 2x Service machen zu muessen... Ich glaub dann verkauf ich sie auch und baue eine Starrgabel ein! 

Ist auch "interessant", weil ich wieder am ueberlegen bin was ich Leaserad technisch machen werde (wenn es mal wie "absehbar" im Herbst kommt... irgend was MUSS ich dann ja kaufen )...
Aktuell juckt mich (mal wieder) ein 140mm 29er Fully... und da Cube ... aber entweder ich leg 3k hin und hab die Pike,... oder ich habe eine Fox... und da bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, ob ich das will


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ach das is doch schwachfug, die hätten dir mal nen neuen Hinterbau schicken können, das teil kostet die im EK fast nix und die hätten net so eine schlechte Mundpropaganda.
> 
> Fox hat bei mir den gleichen Fehler gemacht
> 
> ...



Erdbeerteilchen? Quarkteilchen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2014)

Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Erdbeerteilchen? Quarkteilchen?


Mehr dazu später... bin grad inner muckibude

@Sascha genau hau die Fox wech und am nächsten Rad dann... ach guck einfach über mir


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2014)

Sieht desch brudaaal aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Chillige Runde 
Aber ich bin echt SO kurz davor mir eine Mazzochi/RockShox/Manitou zu kaufen.
Die Fox Sprach zwar besser an als die RS... aber zu was fuer einem Preis???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2014)

...gut getroffen 
Schade das die zweite Flasche nicht ins Bike passt.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2014)

Jau echt gut getroffen... bekommt man ja Muskelkater vom hingucken




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...gut getroffen
> Schade das die zweite Flasche nicht ins Bike passt.


Die sitzt doch aufm Bike^^Sry Marcel der musste sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2014)

Ueheuheueheuheuhe 

(Merkt man beim Fahren eigentlich gar nicht, war am Start schon zur Hälfte leer.)


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2014)

" Er war`s "


----------



## xeitto (8. Juli 2014)

Brudaaal kann ich auch


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2014)

Sieht nach "angenehmer" Quälerei aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Kann was!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2014)

Jau das sieht nach spaß aus!


----------



## xeitto (8. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht nach "angenehmer" Quälerei aus


Heute ist's noch nicht so angenehm, aber wird wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal wie spricht euer Körper so auf Kompressionsstrümpfe nach der Belastung an? 
Nach Neheim habe ich mich Abends ins Bett gelegt und mein 8h geschlafen und hatte dann 2-3 Tage extrem schwere Beine mit Muskelkater.

Jetzt nach Erndtebrück am Abend einfach über Nacht die weißen Kompressionsstrümpfe ausm KH angezogen und ich war am nächsten Tag beschwerdefrei. Natürlich habe ich mich gestren auf dem Rad und beim Volleyball angestrengt gefühlt, aber der Muskelkater war nicht da.
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Ich zieh als vor dem rennen welche an, oder für die auto Anfahrt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2014)

Schöne Actionbilder ....ich hätte mich nicht getraut so reinzutreten und erst recht nicht die Hinterradbremse zu ziehen.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2014)

Ich finds während dem Rennen ganz geil, weil man da weniger Muskelvibrationen hat. Hat bei mir die Krampfgefahr deutlich runtergesetzt...was bei mir auch hilft ist, vorrausgesetzt dein Bettgestell kann das, das Fußende etwas höher zu Stellen. Beschreibung von Rob aus Wolrdcup kennste ja

BTW Teile:

Bisschen Foliert....Kurbel sollte ja bekannt sein...





On one Starrgabel...mal schauen ob ich die so lasse oder Stealthbombermäßig mache:


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (8. Juli 2014)

ich hab das problem mit meinen kompressionsstrümpfen, dass wenn ich sie vor dem rennen trage, ich dann meistens beim rennen krämpfe krieg. wenn ich sie weglasse, besteht das problem nicht 
ich kann gaber auch mit meinen nicht schlafen, da krieg ich kalte füsse 
hab belsana sport pro.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2014)

Die Starrgabel hab ich auch auf dem Schirm

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juli 2014)

Nette Teile sind das!

Habs auch mal in einem der Specialized Videos zum Cape-Epic gesehen, dass sich die Fahrer zum schlafen Kompressionshosen anziehen. Mir würde das wohl was bringen


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das war heftig.....irgendwas haben die Brasilianer im Kaffee gehabt  
Der Druck muss enorm gewesen sein das alle wie gelähmt waren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Morgen, der Druck war erst das problem, als es 1:0 und dann 2:0 stand. Dann sind sie einfach weggeplatzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2014)

Ich fand ja die letzten TdF-Etappen klasse 
Vier Etappen, drei Siege für Kittel!


----------



## xeitto (9. Juli 2014)

Beides sehr geil. Warum man allerdings  mit 3 Siegen an 4 Tagen immer noch nicht das Grüne Trikot bekommt, geht mir nicht so ganz rein... heute dürfte interessant werden, vor allem wenn es regnet, und so siehts im Moment aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Heute wird spannend, ja 

Ach ja... gerade ein Angebot fuer ein gebrauchte NoName Carbon Starrgabel bekommen... mal bei Fox nachhaken


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2014)

Was für einer...die meisten noname Carbonsättel kannste bei Ebay direkt in CHina bestelln...kostet 21€ plus 6€ versand


Das Spiel war ja wohl der Hammer...Tdf würd ich gerne heute mal reinschauen, bin aber den ganzen Tag in Wuppertal....


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2014)

Gabel =!= Sattel


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2014)

Verdammt, was hab ich denn da gelesen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2014)

Liegt das daran, das du zu jedem Tor ein Schnaps trinken musstet


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juli 2014)

@ maddda

welchen durchmesser hat die gabel an der krone/ am konussitz?


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2014)

relativ viel... kann ich nachmessen, wenn ich heut Abend zu Hause binhalt so viel dass sie bündig mit nem Tapered ec 49 Steuersatz abschliesst


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2014)

Wie viele Stürze waren das denn schon?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

TdF? 
Scheiss Wetter,... hier kippt es durchgehend und ich hab keien Regenjacke dabei (heute morgen war es trocken...) aber gut, hab hier eh genug zu tuen :/


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juli 2014)

Ja genau.
Bei uns regnet es durchgehend seit gestern Vormittag. Mal meer mal weniger.  Schwimmflügel könnte man schon einpacken.


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2014)

Hier sieht's genau so aus^^


----------



## xeitto (9. Juli 2014)

wohl überall...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2014)

Behaltet bloß den Regen bei euch .....einmal Hof durchwischen reicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> wohl überall...



Hier nicht. Aber sobald ich das Büro verlasse, fängt der Regen bestimmt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Hier macht es durchgehend... aber mal sehen. Der Plan war mit dem Crosser kurze harte Antritte zu fahren... Das koennte klappen


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2014)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig darauf, den Crosser nach dem Flatbar-Umbau (jaja, Frevel und so) endlich auszuprobieren. Wird wohl nix vor Freitag oder vielleicht sogar Samstag. Und dabei saß ich Sonntag das letzte Mal auf dem Rad...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das ich in der vorlauefigen Meldeliste fuer die DM stehe... nach dem Virusinfekt bin ich noch bissle "lahm"...
also gibt es heute keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## maddda (9. Juli 2014)

Voll doof-.- hoffentlich hört das bald auf... heut Abend is nochn ründchen Rolle angesagt... wenigstens gibbet noch ne neue Folge sons of anarchy


----------



## pirat00 (9. Juli 2014)

Ist doch genau das richtige Wetter hierfür:


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Gab es eine neue lefty??? Sack!
Ich. In eine Stunde lang 60sec Intervalle gefahren. Ging gut...
Mit der masters xc DM bin ich mit aber noch immer nicht sicher, ob das sinnvoll ist...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2014)

und ich bin am wochenende in albstadt am start...

das gibt wieder eine schöne fangopackung...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

DM ist am 20. Früh am morgen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Sieht dann so aus: http://app.strava.com/activities/163702796.
Schmerzhaft aber irgendwie lustig...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (9. Juli 2014)

@nopain-nogain: Epic schon getestet mit neuem PF30?
Im glaub ich klebe die PF30 Kunststoffschalen in den Rahmen, so wie es Speci aktuell empfiehlt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2014)

Noch nicht. Ich hab sie mit locktite "eingeklebt" das klappt normal auch gut.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pirat00 (9. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gab es eine neue lefty??? Sack!
> Ich. In eine Stunde lang 60sec Intervalle gefahren. Ging gut...
> Mit der masters xc DM bin ich mit aber noch immer nicht sicher, ob das sinnvoll ist...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Jep, da war zufällig ne Lefty drin


----------



## baloo (10. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Ich hab sie mit locktite "eingeklebt" das klappt normal auch gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


??? Also du klebst die PF30 Kunststoffschalen in einen Carbon Rahmen mit Loctite und das hält?
Welches Loctite verwendest du ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

Kleben ist uebertrieben. Es fixiert halt etwas besser. Bei der Standzeit von PF30 Lagern (das letzte hat ~18Monate gehalten) wuerde ich das nur ungerne RICHTIG einkleben.
Ich nimm den normalen mittleren, den man auch normale Schrauben wieder loesbar fixiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ich denke mal ....WIR SIND WELTMEISTER.......(fast)






pirat00 schrieb:


> Ist doch genau das richtige Wetter hierfür:


....sind da Paddel und Gummistiefel drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

@lupus_bhg wenn du deine RF Rennradkurbel loswerden willst,... ich brauch vllt fuer das Pompetamine eine neue (inkl Innenlager). Die Alfine ist solangsam am Ende


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2014)

Steht doch schon längst im Bikemarkt und auf RR-News  Du musst nur zugreifen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

SOOOO teuer? Hmm...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2014)

VHB  Habe ich nur nicht geschrieben, weil sonst immer die dümmsten Angebote kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

Ey Altaaaar Isch geb dir konkrete 5Euro... masch dir good deal!


----------



## pirat00 (10. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....sind da Paddel und Gummistiefel drinne



Taucheranzug, sicher ist sicher


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

@lupus_bhg:
Aber jetzt nochmal drueber nach gedacht... ich hab noch die Xtr970er Kurbel (mit festen neuen XT Pedalen) und ein Passendes 40er DH Blatt haette ich auch noch... hmmm
Hattest du Probleme am Crosser die MTB kurbel zu verbauen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2014)

Was sind denn _feste Pedale_? Die XT-Kurbel ließ sich ohne Probleme montieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

XT Pedale bei denen der Imbus im eimer ist 
Ich hab ALLES probiert... Aber wenn ich die Kombination mit dem 40er nun am Pompetamine fahre ist ja alles wieder gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

Sascha hat ausversehen die Pedale beim montieren ins Leim- und nicht ins Fettfass getaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2014)

Alles unter XT hat ja zusätzlich noch die Aufnahme für den Pedalschlüssel. Aber diese große Inbus-Aufnahme rund zu bekommen, dürfte auch nicht ganz leicht sein, oder?


----------



## pirat00 (10. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> XT Pedale bei denen der Imbus im eimer ist



Hatte ich auch schon mal, hab dann mit der Flex zwei Flächen an die Achse geschliffen wo ich mit einem Schlüssel angreifen konnte, ging ohne Probleme. Kurbel hat überlebt und Pedal war weiterhin nutzbar.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

Glaubst du ich bin so schwer weil ich nur fett bin? 

Das gute ist: die Pedale an der Alfine kurbel sind auch am sterben und wollen auch net runter... ich glaub ich muss mal drueber nachdenken wie stark ich die als anziehe


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2014)

Mooin! Die Straßen sind hier schon wieder trocken


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juli 2014)

Hier soll's evtl. auch trocken bleiben. Dann werde ich wohl heute doch noch aufs Rad steigen


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2014)

Bei mir wird's heute Abend nur Rolle... Fähre direkt nach der Uni zu meinem Opa ins KH


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich bin so schwer weil ich nur fett bin?
> 
> Das gute ist: die Pedale an der Alfine kurbel sind auch am sterben und wollen auch net runter... ich glaub ich muss mal drueber nachdenken wie stark ich die als anziehe


Stroh kann`s dann nicht sein...ist wohl Grütze  im Kopf


----------



## baloo (10. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kleben ist uebertrieben. Es fixiert halt etwas besser. Bei der Standzeit von PF30 Lagern (das letzte hat ~18Monate gehalten) wuerde ich das nur ungerne RICHTIG einkleben.
> Ich nimm den normalen mittleren, den man auch normale Schrauben wieder loesbar fixiert.


Mit einkleben hab ich eben auch so meine Bedenken! Da auch bei mir die Lager max 18 Monate halten. Hab bis dato immer carbonpaste verwendet, aber seit kurzem nützt die nichts mehr, und die Speci Händler sagen alle das man kleben soll!?!
Ich glaub ich probier zuerst auch mal Loctite!


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2014)

18 Monate is ja nen Traum! Am racebike Jag ich alle drei Monate ein BSA Lager durch.... egal ob Shimano oder raceface. Gut ich bin da auch penibel... wenns netmehr leicht läuft oder minimal Geräusche macht, dann kommt nen neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> 18 Monate is ja nen Traum! Am racebike Jag ich alle drei Monate ein BSA Lager durch.... egal ob Shimano oder raceface. Gut ich bin da auch penibel... wenns netmehr leicht läuft oder minimal Geräusche macht, dann kommt nen neues.


Bitte was? :O


----------



## baloo (10. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> 18 Monate is ja nen Traum! Am racebike Jag ich alle drei Monate ein BSA Lager durch.... egal ob Shimano oder raceface. Gut ich bin da auch penibel... wenns netmehr leicht läuft oder minimal Geräusche macht, dann kommt nen neues.


Ich schrieb MAX.  18 Monate!
Musste auch schon früher wechseln, da ich auch "lärmempfindlich" bin!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

Ist halt unser lockiger Zerstörer....der Philipp


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2014)

Stiftung madddatest halt xD
 gestern kam das brechfitlager von raceface. Mal sehen wie lange das hält. Die lagerschaleb sind schomma aus Alu und net wie bei Shimano aus Plastik.

Finde ich auch bei Shimano total geil... man nimmt pressfit weiß steifer is, aber verbaut dann kunststoffschalen


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2014)

Das eingepresste Lager am Crosser ist bei mir total Titte. Selbst die ärgsten Schlammschlachten sind kein Problem bisher


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

Das ist Spezialkunststoff genauso wie die Plasterahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2014)

MMh sieht aber augenscheinlich net so aus...

Macht auf mich eher den eindruck wie dieses Harz IV Carbon bei den Selle italia SLR TT Satteldecken...Kunstoff mit 30 faseranteil oder so


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2014)

...Plaste ist rahmenschonender und rostet im Winter nicht durch das Salz weg und frisst sich nicht so fest.
Macht euch mal die Mühe und schmiert die Kugellager (vorsichtig aufmachen) vor dem Einbau mit Fett voll...so hat Wasser erst mal keine Chance einzudringen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2014)

Mir gammeln nur immer am X.9 Schaltwerk die Leit- und Spannrollen fest. Dann heißt es: aufmachen, lösen, spülen und neu abschmieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn mir das PF30 Lager wieder 1 Jahr haelt kann ich mit leben. Durch die Plastikhuelse ist es auch net so wild das 1x/Jahr rein raus zu hauen.
Das fidne ich auch besser als beim ach so praezisen Reset Lager


----------



## powderJO (10. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Virusinfekt



mich hat es auch erwischt. bin krank. hoffe nur, dass ich samstag - montag zur tour kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2014)

Mich hatte es ja direkt vor/während /nach offenburg platte gemacht...
Gute Besserung


----------



## powderJO (10. Juli 2014)

merci. kack sommer bisher. sonne, regen, kalt, sonne, regen …


----------



## baloo (11. Juli 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> merci. kack sommer bisher. sonne, regen, kalt, sonne, regen …


So schlecht wars doch noch gar nicht, ausser halt jetzt die letzen 1-2 Wochen mit Dauerregen. Wollte eigentlich am Sonntag wiedermal auf die Strasse - Engadiner Radmarathon, aber bei der Vorhersage und dann 211km/4000hm, nö da schau ich lieber TdF.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Sooo gestern die XTR am Crosser montiert... im vergleich zur Alfine ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!!!
STEIF, kein Wackeln in den fertigen Pedalen oder dem fertigen Innenlager... alles gut! 
Nur die Kette muss sich noch etwas laengen... entweder ich musste das Rad soweit nach hinten schieben, das die Bremsbelaege trotz maximal nach hinten gefahren nur halb auflagen, oder (so ist es nun) es Tretlager reifentechnisch ziemlich eng zu... aber neue Kette -> das gibt sich noch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
den Gartenfreund freut`s...erst ordentlich Regen und jetzt Sonne, so wächst das Unkraut wieder zügellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo gestern die XTR am Crosser montiert... im vergleich zur Alfine ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!!!
> STEIF, kein Wackeln in den fertigen Pedalen oder dem fertigen Innenlager... alles gut!
> *Nur die Kette muss sich noch etwas laengen*... entweder ich musste das Rad soweit nach hinten schieben, das die Bremsbelaege trotz maximal nach hinten gefahren nur halb auflagen, oder (so ist es nun) es Tretlager reifentechnisch ziemlich eng zu... aber neue Kette -> das gibt sich noch!


Du bist der Erste der sowas will , soll ich meine Ausgeleierten für dich sammeln? 

Bessere Lösung gibt es nicht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt: 2 Glieder mehr und ich muss das Hinterrad gaaanz nach hinten schieben und da reicht der Verschiebebereich der Bremse nicht mehr -> nur der halbe Belag auf der Scheibe.
Die 2 Glieder raus und ich bin recht weit vorne. Laeuft alles gut, aber ich hab nicht mehr waaahnsinnig viel Luft am Reifen, aber Schleift nix, auch beim Antreten nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Und ein Kettenspanner kommt dir nicht an`s Rad....ich weiß 
Du könntest das mit einem anderen Ritzel ev. ausgleichen, aber wenn nichts schleift ist doch eh alles bestens.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Kettenspanner an nem SSP Rad mit horizontalen Ausfaller... nene 
Anderes Ritzel? Ich hab gerade nur 16er (montiert) und ein 18er da... aber es laeuft und eine neue Kette laesst ja noch ein paar mm.


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2014)

Neue Kette ruff und feddich!

Heute komme ich glaube ich mal dazu etwas am Lurcher zu werkelnEs fehlt zwar noch a bisserl was, aber zumindest Gabel/Vorbau/Lenker wollt ich heute einbaun...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2014)

Ich warte nur auf Reifen, LRS und Bremsen. Vielleicht werde ich heute Mittag ja überrascht


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Neue Kette ruff und feddich!
> ...


Ist doch neu...  

Edit: so schaut es nu aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Ist doch ordentlich, das Arbeitstier 

Was mir noch zu den festen Pedalen eingefallen ist...vielleicht hilft auch der Tiefkühlschrank und sehr dünnes Kriechöl zum lösen.  (das Öl darf aber nicht einfrieren )


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Naja, jetzt sind Pedale und Kurbel ja in Betrieb und alles ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt sind Pedale und Kurbel ja in Betrieb und *alles ist gut*


Nichts ist gut....da hinten liegt Müll im Wald


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Das ist abgedecktes Holz


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Na dann ist wirklich alles gut ....außer das mich die Japaner schon wieder juckig machen ....so ein Teil hole ich mir wenn ich mal ein bisschen Knete übrig hab.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/10/shimano-xtr-di2-test/

“Synchronized Shifting” ....sowas feines


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: 2 Glieder mehr und ich muss das Hinterrad gaaanz nach hinten schieben und da reicht der Verschiebebereich der Bremse nicht mehr -> nur der halbe Belag auf der Scheibe.
> Die 2 Glieder raus und ich bin recht weit vorne. Laeuft alles gut, aber ich hab nicht mehr waaahnsinnig viel Luft am Reifen, aber Schleift nix, auch beim Antreten nicht.


Oder halt ein halbes Kettenglied verbauen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Parts/Chains/Half-Link-1-8-or-3-32.html


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na dann ist wirklich alles gut ....außer das mich die Japaner schon wieder juckig machen ....so ein Teil hole ich mir wenn ich mal ein bisschen Knete übrig hab.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/07/10/shimano-xtr-di2-test/
> 
> “Synchronized Shifting” ....sowas feines


Ich warte ja noch auf die XX1 Acros Age, das wäre so geil...wobei ne 1x11 XTR DI2 mir auch gefällen würde


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Ich hab aber eine 10x Kette. Die ist zu schmal fuer ein Halflink. Aber die naechste Kette wird eine Halflink... wobei ich meist "halbfertige" Ketten auf dem Rad "zu ende" fahre 

Die DI2 finde ich auch nice... ich wuesste aber nix, was gegen meine X9 Type2 1x10 spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2014)

Eben drum...da gibbet eigentlich keine ausreden mehr, ausser noch ein rad zu bauen...dann braucht man ja noch ne schaltgruppe

Hab mir bei RCZ gestern noch nSLX Shadow Plus Schaltwerk gekauft...für 35€ konnte ich net nein Sagen


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte verrückt werden: seit Tagen ist Sonne und Trockenheit für Berlin vorhergesagt und auf einmal regnet es und es gibt eine verdammte Unwetterwarnung. Es ist tatsächlich zum Heulen...


----------



## baloo (11. Juli 2014)

Sind eigentlich schon Preise bekannt, für die XTR Di2?


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich schon Preise bekannt, für die XTR Di2?


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/s?q=xtr+di2


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Noch rechtzeitig für die Alpen ....Matze ich komme....ein 30er Blatt, danke Radon-da gratis


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Ich hab hier gerade ein Luxusproblem: ich mache in 1h Feierabend und will noch trainieren... hier scheint die Sonne.
Jetzt das Problem: ich hab mich auf schlechtes Wetter eingestellt und hab nur die dicke 3/4 Hose da... DAS WIRD HEISS!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Kannst die Hose ja in Abständen mit dem Wasser in der Trinkflasche nass machen....soll gut kühlen  oder jeden Bach mitnehmen der den Weg kreuzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Sooo dicke Rampen (18%) mit 40/16 getreten...jetzt 
langt es!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2014)

War auch fleißig:







Gabel steckt auch schon drin


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Für die Längung der Kette ist das doch optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2014)

Stimmt

Nochn bissl zsm Gesteckt:




Bevor jemand fragt: Ja über meinem Bett hängt noch ein Rahmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2014)

Sehr gut! Und ja, das war der plan

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
aus dem verregneten Sachsen Anhalt.

Sieht gut aus Philipp ! ... und ich frage auch nicht nach dem Rahmen über dem Bett 

Meine Olle nervt....Hausarbeit steht an


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gestern zumindest den LRS bekommen. Wusste gar nicht, dass da sogar Messerspeichen drin sind  Voll Porno 
Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand eine 180er R1 Scheibe für einen schmalen Taler liegen?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meine Olle nervt....Hausarbeit steht an



dann schick sie zu mir. hier darf sie sich auch gerne in ihrer hausarbeit austoben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> dann schick sie zu mir. hier darf sie sich auch gerne in ihrer hausarbeit austoben.


Du hast mich falsch verstanden....ICCCHHHH soll im Haus was machen


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2014)

oh sorry, wie konnte ich nur!? 

schon mal jemand was beim schlierseer radhaus gekauft?
ich will doch nur preise von bestimmten rahmen wissen ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab family tag im europapark (musste gleich auch zwei Jahreskarten kaufen). 

Morgen geht's warscheinlich nach Freiburg die xc strecke der.bawü anschauen ;-)


----------



## BENDERR (12. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab family tag im europapark (musste gleich auch zwei Jahreskarten kaufen).
> 
> Morgen geht's warscheinlich nach Freiburg die xc strecke der.bawü anschauen ;-)


Europapark steht für mich auch noch an demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2014)

Alle hier mit neuem Kram... Die Starrgabel in madddas On One gefällt mir "leider" gar nicht. Also von der Form her.

Gestern stand die erste Runde mit dem umgebauten Crosser an. Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so richtig. Werde wohl wieder den Rennlenker dranbauen und Froglegs montieren.

Und eben habe ich mich und das MTB schön dreckig gemacht. Es hat nämlich ordentlich geregnet, obwohl wieder einmal kein Regen angesagt war  Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese Spacer zur Reduzierung des Luftkammervolumens der Lefty haben genau 0 gebracht haben.


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alle hier mit neuem Kram... Die Starrgabel in madddas On One gefällt mir "leider" gar nicht. Also von der Form her.


Die niner fände ich auch schöner... kostet aber auch 300€ mehrIch finde sie ganz ok und der Lack ist ziemlich gut so wie er jez aussieht.
bin eben noch ne runde Rennrad gefahn... immerhin 134kmsind's geworden. Natürlich musste mir am HR ne Speiche brechen... is ja lange nix mehr kaputt gegangen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2014)

Hab nur drei Runden TT um den See geschafft. Trotz Crossreifen ein 35er Schnitt über 1:10h


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2014)

Endlich @home und platt!
Ich tendiere auch stark dazu die in one ins zaboo zu bauen und die Fox frisch aus den service zu verkaufen... 
Alles Schrott, wenn es federt und zwei Beine hat!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xmaxle (13. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese Spacer zur Reduzierung des Luftkammervolumens der Lefty haben genau 0 gebracht haben.




Was hast du denn erwartet/überhaupt vorgehabt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2014)

Normal gibt das mehr Progression.

Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (13. Juli 2014)

Moinsen,
Danke, dass dus mir erklärst. Gibt so Phasen da fühle ich mich immer so blond   Grade was Leftys betrifft. Wie hält das überhaupt, da fehlt doch ein Bein ?
Wollte damir sagen, schmeiß einfach mal 2 Weinkorken mit rein und expermentiere n bissle.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2014)

@xmaxle ja, es gibt halt leute die haben keine Ahnung. Denen helfe ich dann halt gerne in meiner selbstlosen Art


----------



## xmaxle (13. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @xmaxle ja, es gibt halt leute die haben keine Ahnung. Denen helfe ich dann halt gerne in meiner selbstlosen Art



Mit einer Keule. Ins Gesicht :*


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2014)

Kann nur besser werden


Ach ja,... Die in one ist in grün bestellt. Kein Bock mehr auf die Fox. Kommt dann in Markt, wenn sie aus dem Service heim kommt. 

@maddda wie lange ging bei dir die Lieferung?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (14. Juli 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Danke, dass dus mir erklärst. Gibt so Phasen da fühle ich mich immer so blond   Grade was Leftys betrifft. Wie hält das überhaupt, da fehlt doch ein Bein ?
> Wollte damir sagen, schmeiß einfach mal 2 Weinkorken mit rein und expermentiere n bissle.



über Korken hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.


----------



## xmaxle (14. Juli 2014)

Synthetischer Weinkorken aus den Aldi/Lidl/Netto Wein. Echter Kork gefällt der Gabel nicht so. Wollts nur dazusagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2014)

Sooo,... heute morgen noch den Rest bestellt(CarbonSchaft ExpanderKralle, konischer Spacer, 2. Garmin Fly Mount und QR9 Achsadapter fuer den StrassenLRS).
Jetzt mal abwarten


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2014)

Moin! Kumpel hatte am Samstag ein Epic zum Testen... bin mal ne kleine Runde gefahren, war gut, passt alles, aber hat irgendwie keinen wirklichen Haben-Will-Reflex ausgelöst


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2014)

Ach ja... das mit Locktite eingeklebte Plastik PF30 Lager hat gestern keinen Mucks gemacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juli 2014)

Dafür macht bei mir etwas in unregelmäßigen Abständen Geräusche (sowohl unter Last als auch ohne Last). Das scheint irgendwie vom Hinterrad zu kommen. Finden konnte ich bisher nichts. Da muss ich mir heute Abend mal die Speichen anschauen. Der Rahmen ist zumindest heil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
kein Tag an dem hier nichts bestellt wird  ...ich musste mir auch einen Protektor-Rucksack bestellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hab eine Bluegrass Grizzly D30... Passt gerade noch in den Deuter Race und kann man auch, wenn man nicht gerade EB/SB faehrt, bergauf fahren. Finde ich einfach etwas "beruhigend, wenn ich "lustig" fahren gehe


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Moin! Kumpel hatte am Samstag ein Epic zum Testen... bin mal ne kleine Runde gefahren, war gut, passt alles, aber hat irgendwie keinen wirklichen Haben-Will-Reflex ausgelöst


Der Haben-Will-Reflex wird bei mir durch das Loch-In-Der-Kasse neutralisiert. Vor 2-3 Jahren hättest du nicht nein gesagt, aber jetzt bekommt man schon einige super antriebsneutrale Räder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2014)

Genauso antriebsneutral und dennoch aktiv wie das Epic? Sehen (fahren) will... 
Nein,... das soll kein doofes gelaber sein, wuerde mich echt interessieren. 
Welches RaceFully gibt es, das keine Lockout braucht und bergauf beim AllOut sprinten nicht Gummykuh macht?


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn mir jemand eins hinstellt sag ich auch jetzt nicht nein


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir DEN Werkzeugkoffer geholt, da passt der ganze Kram für die Tagestour mit rein und man kann das Teil auch entkoppeln


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2014)

Moooin!  Man wat war das nen spiel...gut, dass wir alle vor dem Elfmeterkrimi verschont geblieben sind




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja... das mit Locktite eingeklebte Plastik PF30 Lager hat gestern keinen Mucks gemacht.


Hab die PF 92 schalen fürs on one vorm verpressen in die Kühltruhe gelegt...Danach konnte ich die linke per hand reinlegen

Auf son Epic hätte ich auch bock...oder das Niner JET. Ich glaub ich muss mal lotto spielen

@ Jens Genau den hab ich auch! Ist nen Topteil...mittlerweile hab ich den glaube ich3 Jahre und ich hab noch nix Kaputttgemacht....Sprich: madddaproof


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Genauso antriebsneutral und dennoch aktiv wie das Epic? Sehen (fahren) will...
> Nein,... das soll kein doofes gelaber sein, wuerde mich echt interessieren.
> Welches RaceFully gibt es, das keine Lockout braucht und bergauf beim AllOut sprinten nicht Gummykuh macht?


Ich bin jetzt das Epic wirklich nur ganz kurz gefahren, deswegen mag der Eindruck täuschen aber wenn ich das Brain so weit aufgemacht hab, dass das Fahrwerk WIRKLICH sensibel war, hats bergauf jetzt auch nicht merklich weniger gewippt als das Scalpel... Mit Brain zu auf jeden Fall besser, aber da fand ich's nicht mehr sensibel genug.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

So antriebsneutral wie das Epic gibt es natürlich noch nichts....zumindest vollautomatisch aber manche kommen auch sehr neutral daher.
Bei meinem Enduro staune ich auch wie ruhig das bleibt, trotz 160mm, aber im Wiegetritt geht das Geschaukle los....da ist das Epic unschlagbar.

Das Epic fahre ich mit 4 Klick offen und da ist es ausreichend sensibel....für Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2014)

Eine Saenfte ist es echt nicht. Es federt dann wenn man es "braucht", nicht dann wenn es bequemer waere


----------



## schnezler (14. Juli 2014)

Das Brain ist bei mir eigentlich immer voll zu: Hardtail mit Reserven


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2014)

4 Klicks auf, damit es zur Lefty passt


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

Bei mir sind es 4 von 15? oder so (altes Brain) und das ist noch fast zu.  .....jetzt bei den Neueren sollen es ja weniger Klicks sein.


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2014)

kurz bevor ich eben losgefahren bin kam eben noch post


----------



## baloo (14. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja... das mit Locktite eingeklebte Plastik PF30 Lager hat gestern keinen Mucks gemacht.



bei mir muss das was anderes sein. 
Wer sucht der wird irgendwann finden ?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2014)

Check mal die Sattelstütze, klemmung, Schaltauge usw. 

Oft setzt sich das knacken durch den rahmen fort...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> bei mir muss das was anderes sein.
> Wer sucht der wird irgendwann finden ?!!


Da machst du jetzt mit den Kettenblattschrauben und den Pedalachsen weiter.....und dann Stück für Stück. 
Teste auch mal, ob es im Wiegetritt  und im Sitzen auftritt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2014)

Morgen! Ich hab mir gerade nochmal Bilder der OnOne in fertigen Raedern angeschaut... naja. Dann nochmal Bilder vom Zaboo mit der Fox drin... ich bin mir nicht mehr sooo sicher :/
Mal sehen, wie sie dann in real und mal provisorisch reingesteckt aussieht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
diese Nacht hat der Entfeuchter 2,5 Liter Wasser aus der Garagenluft gezogen  ...ganz schön feucht zur Zeit.

Ich hab ja nun das 30er Blatt (Alpenmodus) am Enduro, da geht in der Ebene nichts ohne sich tot zu trampeln.
Es ist schon erstaunlich was 2 Zähne ausmachen. Die Kette musste ich allerdings auch um 2 Glieder kürzen.
Nach dem Urlaub kommt wieder das 32er drauf. 
Übrigens ist immer noch Luft in den Reifen....also habe ich anscheinend alles richtig gemacht mit dem Schlauchloszeugs.

Sascha, du sitzt doch auf dem Rad....den Anblick müssen dann nur die Anderen ertragen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2014)

30er ist scho klein.. ich muss mir immer an Kopf fassen, wenn ich die Leute von 28er reden hoere... da wuerde sogar ICH zweifach fahren...

Anblick ist klar,... die Gabel (und die zusaetzlichen Teile) sind nun auch auf dem Weg. Ich steck sie mal rein und schau wie es aussieht und sich fahrt. Vllt verkauf ich die Fox nur nicht gleich und schaue erstmal... zur not bekomem ich die OnOne sicher auch noch gebraucht fuer nen 100er los.


----------



## xeitto (15. Juli 2014)

Moin. Ritzel: Kommt wie immer im Leben drauf an 

Und ja, die On One ist wirklich keine Schönheit....


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

Auf Dauer wär mir das 30er hier auch zu klein obwohl für ein paar Rampen hier ist es genau richtig...nur die kann man sich auch mal quälen.
Im Urlaub wird es schon gehen, es soll ja entspannt zugehen und es wird locker bergauf gekurbelt und entspannt nach unten gekullert 
Da ist 2fach auf alle Fälle variabler, wenn man`s hätte
Was nicht so schön ist, ich musste die Kurbel teilweise demontieren um das 30er zu montieren. ...ich dachte das geht einfacher, ab dem 32er geht das von außen.


----------



## xeitto (15. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das 30er auch so draufbekommen... ging aber nur in genau einer Position über den Spider


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch lange nach der Stelle gesucht und dann doch nicht gefunden. Bei dem Slide ist die GPX-Pressfit Aufnahme am Rahmen ein Stück zu dick und dazu kommen noch die 3 Gewindebuchsen (ISCG05) für die Kettenführungsaufnahme.
Hat nicht gepasst


----------



## InoX (15. Juli 2014)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Synthetischer Weinkorken aus den Aldi/Lidl/Netto Wein. Echter Kork gefällt der Gabel nicht so. Wollts nur dazusagen.



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

Aber beeile dich, die werden immer häufiger mit Schraubverschluss angeboten 


Sascha...erziehst du deinen Junge auch richtig...ohne Lefty darf er nicht aufwachsen


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2014)

Cool! Aber als nächstes bekommt er ein Rad mit Antrieb.
Das Kleinteilezeug kam an. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die "Geschwührgabel" ;-)


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2014)

Direkt verkaufen das Teil! Bringt am meisten. Bei mir kam heute auch noch einiges. Hab aber grad keine Zeit zum schrauben....Da nutze ich lieber das bissl zeit was ich grad hab zum Biken


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2014)

hat jemand von euch erfahrunden mit einer rotor 3df kurbel?

überlege eine x.0 bb30 gegen eine rotor 3df mit 30 mm welle zu tauschen.
die rotor gibts gerade ganz günstig für 96 € doppelmark.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Direkt verkaufen das Teil! Bringt am meisten. Bei mir kam heute auch noch einiges. Hab aber grad keine Zeit zum schrauben....Da nutze ich lieber das bissl zeit was ich grad hab zum Biken



Was? Die Fox oder die Geschwuehr-OnOne?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Cool! Aber als nächstes bekommt er ein Rad mit Antrieb.
> Das Kleinteilezeug kam an. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die "Geschwührgabel" ;-)


Knapp 7Kg finde ich in Ordnung


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2014)

Sieht interessant aus...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2014)

"Luft-Federung direkt eingebaut: Bereifung mit Schwalbe Black Jack" ...und dann noch Tubeless


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was? Die Fox oder die Geschwuehr-OnOne?


Achso ich dachte du meintest mit Geschwuehrgabel die Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

So,... die Fox ist nun wieder da. Es gab WIEDER neue Standrohre 
Jetzt bin ich ECHT am gruebeln... Fox oder Starr??? Hmmm eigentlich ist sie ja schon geil :/ 
Also die OnOne (die heute wohl auch kommt) zurrueck???
Mal heute Abend die OnOne anschauen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
also ich würde beide Gabeln behalten  oder die Fox weg weil ich auf RS stehe...aber das ist Geschmacksache--- ich brauche einfach zu wartende Gabeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber auf hin und herbauen hab ich keinen Bock. Der Shop hat mir auch erzaehlt, das sie mit RS mehr Probleme haben, als mit den Fox.
Sie verkaufen viel Cube und die haben ja massig Fox drin. 
Ich wollte ja auch schon ewig eine Terralogic 29er... faehrt sich auch sehr gut (die beste 2Beinige )...
Ich schau mal die OnOne an,... aber wenn die so schlimm ist, wie ich es gesehen hab geht sie einfach zurrueck


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

Du brauchst noch einen Rahmen zum aufbauen 
Mit RS hatte ich noch nie richtig Probleme, außer das hängende LO bei manchen Gabeln. Aber da bin ich nicht so empfindlich, und wenn eine RS mal nicht mehr will....kaufe ich ne Neue. 2 RS kosten soviel wie eine Fox mal überspitzt gesagt.
Eine Lefty würde ich mir dank deiner Markenarbeit  aber sofort kaufen. Mein Problem ist aber der massenhafte Bestand an Laufrädern für Steckachse  ...wenn ich es jemals schaffe das Material zu schrotten und ich neues Zeug hole.....dann Leftytauglich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

Die Fox hat mich (inkl 1. Service) 345Euro gekostet. Ist damit aber eine neue Kashima Terralogic, die du normal nicht unter 800Eu bekommst und dann auch nur in weis...auch mit einer RS Sid bist du da drueber.
Wenn sie dann laeuft und nicht wackelt ist sie schon ECHT gut.
Im zaboo ist sie dank der Terralogic, dadruch das ich im Zaboo kein "optisches Problem" durch das 105mm Steuerrohr und der Tatsache, das ich sehr einfach zwischen Bike und StrassenLRS wechseln kann der Lefty DORT ebenbuertig... wenn sie nicht zickt (DIE DIVA)...
Es riecht danach, das ein Packet wieder ueber den Teich muss...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

Über 400,- habe ich auch noch nie für RS (26" ) ausgegeben...und die halten bei mir lange. Zur Zeit im Angebot ....Sid für Kinderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (16. Juli 2014)

Sascha! FASS!!!!!! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/393519-cannondale-lefty-speed-fox-terra-logic-carbon


----------



## xmaxle (16. Juli 2014)

Evtl. sollte die hier mitlesende Generation Facebook mal den Herrn mit dem Gabeldilemma auf den obigen Link hinweisen, sofern ers selbst noch nicht gelesen hat. Gibt nimmer viele von den Dingern, daher könnte ein bissle Eile angesagt sein, zumal selbiger Herr des öfteren verlauteten hat lassen, dass ihm so ein Federsystem evtl zusagen würde.
Also anstupsen. Zackzack !


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

Danke fuer den Tip. Aber ich hab die Gabel schon lange auf dem Schirm. Problem ist: der Daempfer hat nur 100mm Hub -> 70mm bei 29'.
Ich hab schon mit nem Kumpel (der Entwickler bei Cdale) gesprochen. Ohne Tausch des Fusses geht da nicht mehr und dann brauch ich noch eine Custom Daempferstange.
Zudem kommt noch 2 Vorderraeder umspeichen dazu und eine Lefty4all adapter...

Ergo: es hat SEHR gejuckt,... ist aber sau teuer bis ich das Ding in 100mm 29' hab und beide Vorderraeder + Lefty4all bereit sind geht das gegen 1k :/


----------



## pirat00 (16. Juli 2014)

Spass kostet nun mal!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

Klar,... aber den hab ich im Epic. Im Zaboo brauch ich was, das ausreichend funktioniert und ich gescheit LRS wechseln kann.
Wenn die Fox da nicht mehr so zickt, passt das... Aber ein Wechsel auf Lefty im Zaboo war durchaus auch angedacht... aber zu teuer fuer die Trainingsschlampe (und zu unpraktisch).


----------



## pirat00 (16. Juli 2014)

Seh ich ja ein.
Das Rad an der Lefty umschrauben ist halt suboptimal.
Ist es mir aber Wert wenn jedes Rad ne Lefty hat ;-)


----------



## xmaxle (16. Juli 2014)

Dann mach halt deine 0815Lefty (oder hat die keinen OPI Fuß ) ins Zaboo und die Terra ins Epic ? Wenn du eh jemanden kennst, der sich Dämpfertechnisch auskennt, der muss nur die beiden Füße tauschen. Lefty4all Adapter ist ne defekte Ebaygabel, wo du den Schaft auspressen lässt ( geht mit jedem Schraubstock ). Für die Kolbenstange brauchste halt nen Dreher. Oder ein Carbonrohr ausm Modellauladen  Soll ja Leute geben die sowas fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

Geb ich dir voellig recht, aber bei dem Rad reicht die Performance der Fox und es liegt mehr gewicht auf anderen Faktoren. Beim Epic kaeme ich nie auf die Idee...


----------



## xmaxle (16. Juli 2014)

Und die Laufräder... das würde ich meiner Freundin unter "Auffrischen der Laufradbaukenntnisse" verklickern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

@xmaxle hab ich mit dem Kumpel alles durchgesprochen... Bockt sich net. Zumal die Terralogic Lefty bei 1800g (mit Schaft) liegt. Zudem Passt das mit dem Xloc recht gut im Epic....

Meiner Frau waere das voellig bum. Und das Einspeichen ist nicht das Problem. Habe alle selber eingespeicht (bis auf den DT system LRS der als Strassen LRS herhalten muss).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2014)

Man was freue ich mich, dass die Post jetzt den ganzen Tag meine neuen Schuhe durch die Gegend fährt weil ich mal kurz nicht da war.
Morgen darf ich sie dann im Versandzentrum abholen.... Fuuuuuu!


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2014)

Das hört sich ja toll an


----------



## xeitto (16. Juli 2014)

und welche sind's geworden?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2014)

Zeig ich dann morgen 

Training hat heute super geklappt. Mit neuem LRS und alten Scheiben + alte Beläge nach kurzer Zeit keine Bremsleistung gehabt. Dann schnell schwere Beine und Puls nicht über 135. Bin dann einfach nach 45min wieder zurück.


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2014)

Hat man schomma 

Ich muss endlich mal analysieren um wie viel der Puls bei gleicher leistung auf der Rolle niederiger ist als beim "normalen" fahren...Das bringt mich immer auffer rolle durcheinander

Hab grad eben noch ein paar sachen fürs On One bestellt. Hab mich jez für ein paar Orange Eloxalteile entschieden, weil die gabel ja auch eh schon orange ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

So einer Scheisse! Erst haut es mich auf den Sack, weil ein Bauer Stroh und Korn auf den weg gekippt hat. Das Stroh ging noch, aber die Körner waren wie Eis! Instant weg 
Resultat: Knie Hüfte und Unterarm auf. bin dann noch vier Intervalle gefahren, bevor es angefangen hat zu ziehen. Die waren aber ganz gut.

Dann  hole ich die Fox ab,... Komplettes Oberteil neu! Bushings neu, kompletter Service... Für umme!
Ich glaube man braucht für die Kashima andere bushings und das haben die beim ersten Service, als sie von normal auf Kashima gewechselt haben einfach nicht getauscht. Darum hatte ich gleich Spiel, was immer schlimmer wurde...

Dann zuhause die on one ausgepackt,... Sieht nicht so schlimm aus und wirkt net dappig...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

Da ich ja von euch keine Fotos zum bestaunen vorgesetzt bekomme müsst ihr eben jetzt meine Bilder ertragen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2014)

Das Verhüterli sieht lustig aus

Also, die on one geht zurück... Beides behalten und hin und her wechseln hab ich keinen Bock drauf!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (16. Juli 2014)

besser so

@Comfortbiker was machst du da mit dem schönen rad? mach das zeug weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2014)

Bei der Ausstattung meiner Räder bin ich immer ein bisschen hemmungslos  ....Hauptsache mein Gesicht bleibt sauber und die Technik leidet nicht so 
...das andere bei dem Anblick der Räder leiden ist mir meistens egal


----------



## xeitto (17. Juli 2014)

na denn, schutzblech für hinten fehlt


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

Und wie geht's Sascha, bist du an der Bettdecke kleben geblieben oder ist alles trocken?

Schutzblech für hinten hab ich im Rucksack, so ein Faltteil, aber mein Hintern und der Hintermann sind mir eigentlich egal


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2014)

Gestern hat's mich mal in den Harz verschlagen (das letzte Mal war ich vor 3 Jahren da)... Der Track sah ganz gut aus, aber da hätte ich auch einen von der Volksbank-Arena Harz nehmen können - fast nur Waldautobahnen. Nur einige wenige nette Trails.
Aber dafür sehr heftige Anstiege. Vom Brocken ging es über 10 km in hohem Tempo bergab und ich dachte, dass die letzten 13 km dann ja easy werden. Und dann kam's nochmal richtig steil. Ach ja, das obligatorische Brockenfoto:





Der Harz ist ganz schön kaputt, muss ich sagen. Also zumindest das, was man von den Wegen aus sieht. Und was es da an Rückegassen gibt und was da an Holz rausgeholt wird, ist echt pervers. Aber immerhin recht wenige Menschen unterwegs. Aber dafür bin ich ja auch unter der Woche gefahren.

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, was für eine Runde ich heute fahre.


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2014)

Mmmoin!

bei uns holen sie im mom auch wieder viel holz ausm Wald-.-

Naja wenigstens hättest du deine Ruhe


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2014)

Das klingt nach ein paar Tagen Urlaub Christian  Im Harz kann man schön kreuz und quer fahren....man findet immer schöne Ecken.
Mit dem Holzeinschlag ist bei uns auch so, aber die Wege werden dann wieder i.O. gebracht. Das dauert nur manchmal etwas länger.
Mit deiner Gangwahl warst du aber auch relativ sportlich unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2014)

Soooo!

Größe stimmt, nur die Passform ist deutlich anders als bei den Mavics. Muss ich heute Abend dann aber auf dem Bike testen:


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mittags hin und abends zurück. Das war also die einzige Tour. Beim letzten Mal bin ich auch einfach drauf losgefahren, ohne einen Track oder dergleichen zu haben. Da waren die Wege besser 
Urlaub habe ich leider nur eine halbe Woche. Morgen geht's dann 'ne große Runde mit dem Crosser fahren 

Zum Holzeinschlag: Das kenne ich von hier ja durchaus, aber da ist's halt echt extrem und es gibt einige ratzekahle Ecken. Und die Rückegassen sind tiiief und matschig.


----------



## mete (17. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soooo!
> 
> Größe stimmt, nur die Passform ist deutlich anders als bei den Mavics. Muss ich heute Abend dann aber auf dem Bike testen:



Jo, hatte auch Nortwaves zum Probieren, habe mich aber lieber für Mavic entschieden (bessere Sohle, nicht ganz so steif und etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit).


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2014)

Bitte was?  Die Mavics (Fury) sind im Gegensatz zu den NW deutlich steifer. Den Mavic konnte ich mit zwei Händen kaum verbiegen, der NW ist da elastischer. Die Mavics fühlen sich aber dünner und leichter an


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin mittags hin und abends zurück. Das war also die einzige Tour. Beim letzten Mal bin ich auch einfach drauf losgefahren, ohne einen Track oder dergleichen zu haben. Da waren die Wege besser
> Urlaub habe ich leider nur eine halbe Woche. Morgen geht's dann 'ne große Runde mit dem Crosser fahren
> 
> Zum Holzeinschlag: Das kenne ich von hier ja durchaus, aber da ist's halt echt extrem und es gibt einige ratzekahle Ecken. Und die Rückegassen sind tiiief und matschig.


Mmh scheint ja wirklich heftig da zu sein. Richtig lustig wirds dann, wenn die versuchen, nachdem sie die wege Plattgefahrn haben, alles mit kies wieder zu befestigen....Das is dann noch schlimmer als matsch.

Hab heute den letzten Unitag für dieses Semester...Bin iwe froh iwe hält die uni immer mit organisatorischen Krempel vom lernen ab. Hier ne sprechstunde und da usw-.-


----------



## mete (17. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bitte was?  Die Mavics (Fury) sind im Gegensatz zu den NW deutlich steifer. Den Mavic konnte ich mit zwei Händen kaum verbiegen, der NW ist da elastischer. Die Mavics fühlen sich aber dünner und leichter an



Ich hatte andere Schuhe zum Vergleich (Northwave Scorpius und Mavic Rush), da ist es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2014)

Achso, das weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2014)

MOrgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2014)

Tach!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2014)

Gute Morge Allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!

Kollege hatte gestern Geburtstag - das Aufstehen war echt nicht so toll heute 

Die Northwaves passen mir echt nicht so gut. Größe (Länge) stimmt aber mein Fuß ist gefühlt zu flach. Vielleicht probiere ich es mit anderen Sohlen, denn die von NW haben wenig Unterstützung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2014)

Tip: ich fahre immer die Specci-Sohlen. Ich hab auch welche vom Orthopaeden, aber die sind zu dick.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tip: ich fahre immer die Specci-Sohlen. Ich hab auch welche vom Orthopaeden, aber die sind zu dick.


Stimmt, habe gerade mal die Speci-Sohlen reingemacht und fühlt sich direkt viel besser an


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2014)

Das is auch ne idee! Evtl mach ich das beim nächsten paar schuhe auch mal! Weil der Speci kram passt mir ziemlich gut

Bin gerade am schrauben. Das On One bekommt die Tech X2 vom Ragley. Und das ragley zerlege ich denke ich mal und mach mal ne Komplettwartung. Sprich Gabel, Lager von den Naben, Freilauf usw. Der Antrieb hat in den Vogesen auch einiges abbekommen.
Mal schauen wies geldmäßig die nächsten monate aussieht. Wollte dem Teil evtl ne Tech3 M4 spendieren


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2014)

@ marcel
guck dir mal die bontrager rxl an.
habe meine von liquid life.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Juli 2014)

Hab ich schon, waren auch in der Auswahl. Werde jetzt aber erstmal die NWs fahren. Muss die anderen Sohlen auf dem Rad testen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juli 2014)

Bin gerade von einer langen Runde mit Philipp zurückgekommen. 185 km sind es geworden. Der Crosser hat sich da ziemlich gut gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2014)

Müsst Ihr die Luft noch mehr aufheizen mit eurem Sport im Freien


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gestern Ruhetag gehabt. Heute nur locker cruisen... Beine fühlen sich gut an. Bin gespannt was Sonntag geht

Das zaboo ist nun auch wieder befoxt nix klappert und knackt 
Vorteil gegen über der Starrgabel: zur not habe ich jetzt wieder ein Ersatz Rascebike 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Müsst Ihr die Luft noch mehr aufheizen mit eurem Sport im Freien


Ohne Spaß!
Heute roll ich noch ne runde regenerativ, aber ich glaube frühestens um 9


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt auch noch zum Badminton in eine gut geheizte Halle....mit reichlich Wasser und Handtücher im Gepäck 


Sascha, was macht dein Extrempeeling?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2014)

@Comfortbiker alles im gruenen. Nur bissle Tapete auf Kniescheibe, Huefte und minimal am Unterarm.
Bloede ist nur, das ich den Betreuer nicht erreiche, der mir eventuell Flaschen anreichen wollte. Mein Bruder geht zwar mit, aber der hat keine Lizenz. Zur not muss ich halt mit einer 800ml Flasche losfahren. Morgens um 9:30 Uhr sollte es noch nicht so heiss sein, das es nicht reicht.


Edit: ich finde das passt wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2014)

Schaut gut aus!
Auch wenns ne Fox ist

Wir machen uns jetzt auf dem weg zu meinem Opa. Heute abend dreh ich dann mit Vaddi ne Runde. Das On One hab ich gestern auch schon fast fertig gemacht


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2014)

Musste mich gerade kurz aufregen! Zwei Mädels wollten schnell über die Straße zwischen zwei Autos. Dummerweise haben die nur nach rechts geschaut und mich nicht gesehen. Ich konnte die noch schnell anbrüllen und sie sind kurz stehen geblieben. Sonst hätte ich die Wahl gehabt Auto <-> Mensch...

War trotzdem eine nette 2:45h Tour mit einigen Trails und auch der XC Strecke in Wetter. Der große Drop ist mit dem LT-Hardtail sogar ganz witzig 

@ Sascha: Sieht echt gut aus 
@ Philipp: Bilders!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2014)

Ja, optisch echt zufriedenstellend

Ich war erst einkaufen, dann noch Schwimmbad mit Frau und Luke... Jetzt bin ich "matschig" und sollte gleich Vorbelastung fahren... Egal! Was muss, muss!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2014)

Sitze grad bei meiner Oma. Meine Eltern bauen gerade alles um. Bald kommt mein Opa nach Hause und es wird alles fürs pflegebett usw fertig gemacht. Sitz grad hier und lern noch a Bisserl. hab aber bevor wir Gefahren sind noch bilders gemacht




sorry a Bisserl unscharf...





Hope natürlich mit titanschrauben




Das Grau an der Strebe is nur provisorisch 





Aheadkappenschraubeneinheit


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2014)

Ok, keine dm. Ich sitze bei meinem Bruder 45min vor Bad säckingen und es Unwettert...starkregen, Gewitter,... Und ich Depp hab nur FastTrack drauf... Ok,... Ich hab gerade auch keine RICHTIGEN schlammreifen da und das wäre auf dem strecke dann definitiv angebracht. Den Hals kann ich mir auch anderst brechen... Doof wenn man auch Verantwortung anderen gegenüber hat und am Montag wieder arbeiten muss/darf...
Dann kann ich morgen und übermorgen noch einen Block vor der badenwürtenbergischen (heimrennen in freiburg) einlegen...
Think positive! (Kotz)


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2014)

Nach dem gestrigen Tag am See werde ich heute wieder aufs Rad steigen, auch wenn ich eben beim Brötchenholen schon fast eingegangen wäre...


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2014)

Hier hats vorhin zumindest kurz geregnet. Jetzt ist es erträglich


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2014)

Moin. Mir ist jetzt auch mal etwas kaputtgegangen... Mal abgesehen vom Dreck sollte alles erkennbar sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
am WE war Erntezeit um uns rum  ....die Steaks vom Grill mussten wir im Rundentakt der Mähdrescher essen da es sonst zu staubig war.
Jetzt hat es aber ordentlich geregnet und den Erntedreck, der überall war, weggespült. 

Na toll Philipp  ...da waren wohl die Lager fest und du hast weiter getreten.


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2014)

Da war nix fest. Scheint rin bekanntes Problem bei XT zu sein. Verdammter Dreck. Ich habe die genommen weil ich etwas günstiges und sorgloses mit Centerlock wollte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2014)

Ist der Freilauf aus Stahl oder Alu ?
Aber so sitzt wenigstens die Kassette schön fest und spielfrei


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2014)

Scheint Alu zu sein. Habs jetzt auch mal etwas geputzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2014)

Morgen!



InoX schrieb:


> Da war nix fest. Scheint rin bekanntes Problem bei XT zu sein. Verdammter Dreck. Ich habe die genommen weil ich etwas günstiges und sorgloses mit Centerlock wollte.



Das dachte ich auch schon und habe 6Loch XT gekauft... nach einem Winter im eimer :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Da war nix fest. Scheint rin bekanntes Problem bei XT zu sein. Verdammter Dreck. Ich habe die genommen weil ich etwas günstiges und sorgloses mit Centerlock wollte.



In meinen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen habe ich einen Crossride-LRS gefunden. Lässt sich auch mieten


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2014)

Ich denke auf das Hinterrad würde ich gern zurückkommen.


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2014)

MMh voll doof. Habe eigentlich auch noc heine 6loch xt nabe hier liegen und passende speichen. Wollte mir damit evtl auch ein preiswertes traingslaufrad basteln...

Heute fängt der Tag schon gut an. Habe in der Nacht von vorgestern auf gestern meine Kontaktlinsen vergessen rauszunehmen und mein  rechtes auge ist jez gereizt. Jetzt warte ich gerade dadrauf, dass die Bepanthensalben Augensalbe hilft...Is doch alles mist-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe hier die erste Klausur überstanden. Gleich aber weiter lernen, da es am Samstag schon weiter geht...

@ XT: ich dachte das Zeugs wäre robust?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Habe in der Nacht von vorgestern auf gestern meine Kontaktlinsen vergessen rauszunehmen und mein  rechtes auge ist jez gereizt. Jetzt warte ich gerade dadrauf, dass die Bepanthensalben Augensalbe hilft...Is doch alles mist-.-



Was'n da los? Ich kann die Linsen auch mal 48 Stunden oder länger im Auge lassen, das stört nicht.


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2014)

Ich eigentlich auch, hab sie auch noch nicht das erste mal vergessen...trage seit über 5 Jahren kontaktlinsen und das ist mir noch nie passiert


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2014)

Ich tue meine Nachts immer raus. Besonders wenn ich bei 24h Rennen kurz mal wegknacken will. 
Ein Mal sauber machen und dann wieder rein.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2014)

Ich lass meine ca. einen Monat drin! 
Sind aber Tag und Nacht Linsen


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu DT Swiss Gabeln, fährt jemand von euch die XMM 100 Onepiece Gabel oder kann jemand was über die Gabel berichten? Gibts grad bei TNC Hamburg für 419€!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2014)

Hab ja tageslinsen und hab sie einfach  vergessen rauszutun...naja passiert....Bin auch gerade am lernen...hab dieses semester am 5.8 und 14.8 KLausuren. 

Wegen DT kann marcel dir bestimmt einiges berichten


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich tue meine Nachts immer raus. Besonders wenn ich bei 24h Rennen kurz mal wegknacken will.
> Ein Mal sauber machen und dann wieder rein.



In 99 von 100 Nächten mache ich sie auch raus. Aber wieso nimmst du sie heraus, wenn du maximal 1/2 h schlafen willst? Das wäre mir viel zu aufwendig.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu DT Swiss Gabeln, fährt jemand von euch die XMM 100 Onepiece Gabel oder kann jemand was über die Gabel berichten? Gibts grad bei TNC Hamburg für 419€!



Never ever DT Swiss Gabeln. Außer ich hab meinen eigenen Mechaniker. Hatte eine neue Gabel gekauft, die hatte dann Buchsenspiel und eine knackende Krone. Wurde vom Service gemacht (neue Standrohreinheit). 
Dann wieder recht schnell Buchsenspiel gepaart mit durchrauschen durch den Federweg + Knacken. 
Wieder eingeschickt -> kompletter Service und danach verkauft.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> In 99 von 100 Nächten mache ich sie auch raus. Aber wieso nimmst du sie heraus, wenn du maximal 1/2 h schlafen willst? Das wäre mir viel zu aufwendig.


Im T2B Achter gehen auch schon mal 2,5h. Bisher waren alle 24h Rennen (außer Chemnitz '14) extrem staubig und da sind saubere kontaktlinsen doch angenehmer.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Never ever DT Swiss Gabeln. Außer ich hab meinen eigenen Mechaniker. Hatte eine neue Gabel gekauft, die hatte dann Buchsenspiel und eine knackende Krone. Wurde vom Service gemacht (neue Standrohreinheit).
> Dann wieder recht schnell Buchsenspiel gepaart mit durchrauschen durch den Federweg + Knacken.
> Wieder eingeschickt -> kompletter Service und danach verkauft.



Mmhh??? Danke so langsam bin ich doch wieder bei der guten alten Rock Shox SID. Das mit dem Buchsenspiel hab ich jetzt doch schon öfters gehört und FOX sind ja recht gut, aber halt sau teuer und Sasha ist ja auch nicht grad begeistert!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2014)

Naja... ich gehe bei meiner Fox akutell davon aus, das die einfach beim Wechsel der Krone/Standrohre von Standart auf Kashima an meiner Gabel die Bushings nicht mit gewechselt haben... zumindest ist das meine Hoffnung. 
Sonst ist die F29 Terralogic das beste mit 2 Beinen, was ich mir ins Rad einbaue


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2014)

Also Actionsports möchte jetzt das Hinterrad haben. Muss ich mir erstmal einen Karton besorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... ich gehe bei meiner Fox akutell davon aus, das die einfach beim Wechsel der Krone/Standrohre von Standart auf Kashima an meiner Gabel die Bushings nicht mit gewechselt haben... zumindest ist das meine Hoffnung.
> Sonst ist die F29 Terralogic das beste mit 2 Beinen, was ich mir ins Rad einbaue


Ist ja die gleiche Technik wie die Speci Brain!
Hats du mal gesehen was eine FOX in USA kostet und hier in Europa. Für die Preisdifferenz fliegst du schon bald selbst nach USA und machst noch ein paar Tage Ferien!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Also Actionsports möchte jetzt das Hinterrad haben.



War doch anzunehmen!?


----------



## InoX (21. Juli 2014)

Mir wäre es lieber den Freilaufkörper zu demontieren und nurnden zu schicken. Dafür habe ich genügend Kartons da. War jetzt in zwei Fahrradläden und die hatten beide keine passenden Kisten da.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2014)

Okay. Die wollen aber vermutlich schauen, wie der Rest aussieht, um auf etwaige "Fehlverwendung" schließen zu können. Zahlen die wenigstens den Versand?

Da die Lefty demnächst noch einmal zum Service muss, habe ich mir heute eine Übergangsgabel gegönnt:





Ist eine Surly Instigator in ziemlich gutem Zustand. Nur halt unendlich schwer. Der Schaft kann aber noch gut gekürzt werden.
Dann muss ich aber vorübergehend wieder 26 " fahren, da ich ja kein nicht-Lefty-Vorderrad in 27,5 " habe.
Die Fahrt durch das warem, abendliche Berlin war irgendwie total herrlich, viel schöner als sonst.


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2014)

Moin.
davon dass sie den Versand übernehmen haben sie nichts gesagt. Dauert jetzt erstmal bis ich einen passenden Karton hab.

Was wiegt denn die Gabel? Meine 1x1 liegt bei irgendwas mit 1065 g oder so und die Salsa bei 1090 g.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2014)

Die Herstellerangabe liegt bei 1420 g mit ungekürztem Schaft. Ich werde das Teile heute vor dem Einbau natürlich noch wiegen.
Aber gut, soll ja auch nicht dauerhaft drinbleiben.

Hast du bei AS mal nach einem Rücksendeschein angefragt?


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (22. Juli 2014)

einfach bei AS anrufen, die schicken dir dann über DHL einen rücksendeschein. ist eigentlich 5 minuten später da


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juli 2014)

Moin, moin 
...immer noch so warm trotz Regen 

Meine Frau schimpft mich immer weil ich zu viel aufhebe...aber man weiß ja nie ob es nochmal gebraucht wird 
Ne Kiste für LR und Rahmen habe ich immer da, nur das Monsterteil von Radon---da passen 2 Kompletträder rein--- habe ich schweren Herzens entsorgt.


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2014)

Ich behalte auch immer vorsichtshalber wenigstens einen Rahmenkarton. Aber durch unseren Laden haben wir eh immer voll viel nachschub was Kartons angeht...

Hab gerade die letzte einheit im Fitnessstudio vor Rad am Ring gemacht. Heute und morgen werd ich jeweils noch ca. 2 Stunden fahren und dann ist gut. Am Freitag dann evtl mal kurz die strecke abfahrn, aber nur wenn mir bock hat


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2014)

Wüsste eigentlich nicht warum ich den Keller voll mit Kartons haben sollte. Können doch andere lagern. Muss dann halt nur fragen.

Meinen letzten passenden Karton habe ich mit meinem Crossride an den neuen Eigentümer verschickt. 

Werde bei AS mal fragen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2014)

Nebelnaesse vs Kashima:





(ziemlich ok fuer eine Handyknipse aus der Huefte geschossen)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Juli 2014)

moin,

nice und die Reifenbreite erst ;-)


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2014)

Könnte fast ein Werbebild sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
bei dem "scharfen" Bild stelle ich mir gerade vor, wie schön kühl es bei euch sein muss.

Bei uns ist nichts mit Nebel, alles nur ätzend schwülwarm


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2014)

13,4 Grad


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2014)

Krass! Echt gute Qualität für ein Handy!

Hier ist top Wetter  ~22°C mit Sonne


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2014)

Mooin! Geschaut hab ich net, aber mehr als 13 Grad sinds auf jedenfall---Heute ist dann wahrscheinlich die on one Probefahrt angesagt


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2014)

Überhaupt nix los hier heute!
In Berlin war wieder top Wetter. Bin um kurz nach 6 aufs Rad gestiegen und da waren es noch 25 °C und Sonne.
War übrigens in gewisser Weise eine Jungfernfahrt...





Hintergründe und Eindrücke sind im entsprechenden Thema niedergeschrieben.


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2014)

Also mit lefty gefällts mir besser... aber auch so geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2014)

Mir auch  Ist aber auch nur übergangsweise. Und bevor ich mich an eine andere Federgabel gewöhne, probiere ich lieber eine günstige Starrgabel aus. Zumal da auch größere Laufräder hineinpassen.


----------



## InoX (24. Juli 2014)

gefällt mir so deutlich besser. Hat jetzt nicht mehr eine so wuchtige Front.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2014)

Gerade die wuchtige Front mit dem filigranen Rahmen mag ich  Jetzt sieht das ganze Rad so klein aus.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juli 2014)

Kinderfahrrad? 
Nein, mit Lefty ist es besser!

Ich geh jetzt erstmal eine Runde aufs Rad und dann wieder an den Schreibtisch. Da es später Gewittern soll, fällt Beachvolleyball spielen wohl flach


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab heute hardcoreregeneration geplant An den schreibtisch muss ich aber auch noch...

BTW gestern noch ne probefahrt gemacht:




LRS ist selbstverständlich nur übergangsweise....kommt ein komplettschwarzer rein. So konnte ich aber schomma fahren und mein Vater möchte natürlich auch ma
Jez muss ich nur noch meine hängewaage wiederfinden...bin mal gespannt viel dran is ja net...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Ich war gestenr beim Intervalle fahren nicht so auf der Hoehe... jetzt ist bis Samstag erstmal chillen angesagt...

Gestern abend noch die Kenda Crosserreifen auf das SSP montiert. Erstmal nicht 100% dicht, aber vllt muss nur nochmal Milch rein. Aber die 32mm sind schon deutlich schmaler als die 33mm der RaRa. Das kommt mir aber im nicht allzu ueppigen Pompetamine eher zugegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
heute sind die Temp. recht angenehm 

Ich tippe mal auf 9,43 kg bei dem Handgelenkzertrümmerer 

Und mit Lefty gefällt es mir auch besser.

Enduro fahren macht Spaß ...nach dem Motto: was juckt mich die Ideallinie


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2014)

Falls du meins meinst: 9,45 kg hat die Hängewaage gestern angezeigt


----------



## InoX (24. Juli 2014)

glaube die Kiste geht mehr so Richtung 9 kg. Alleine der Rahmen mit der Gabel sind schon deutlich leichter als mein altes. Dann noch einfach ohne Kefü und mit einer XTR-Kurbel. Der Laufradsatz wiegt vielleicht 1,8 kg?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2014)

Zustimmung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Falls du meins meinst: 9,45 kg hat die Hängewaage gestern angezeigt


Ich würde bei dem Treffer gerne sagen...na klar  , meinte aber das OneOne 
Obwohl deine Konfig. z.Z. auch nicht gelenkschonend ist.


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> glaube die Kiste geht mehr so Richtung 9 kg. Alleine der Rahmen mit der Gabel sind schon deutlich leichter als mein altes. Dann noch einfach ohne Kefü und mit einer XTR-Kurbel. Der Laufradsatz wiegt vielleicht 1,8 kg?


Ich schätze auch richtung 9...lrs hat auch unter 1,8kg denke ich. Hinten is ne Bor 366 mit Dirty flea und D-lights drauf. Und nen ausgewogener renegade mit 488gr...

Grad gewogen: 9,39 gut war nochn bissl wasser drauf vom waschen.

Was halt schwer ist ist das SLX Schaltwerk,XT Bremsscheibe vorne, der XT Hebel und die Hope Tech bremse. Wenn ich es dann wirklich in der Rennversion aufbaue mit Hope Race, Sram X0, Speedneedle, CRest oder BOR VR usw fallen die 9 wohl sehr deutlich


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2014)

Bin ich gut oder ....... bin ich gut


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2014)

Die Toleranz der Wage is bestimmt größer


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2014)

Morgen!
Ich hab mir jetzt im Bike Markt auch mal ein 34er rotor q-ring gekauft. Bin mal gespannt Interessiert mich schon länger... Aber ein neues war mir zum testen immer zu teuer... Aber 50km sind ja quasi neu
Das on one sieht gut aus 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (25. Juli 2014)

moin. qring würd mich auch mal noch jucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. Juli 2014)

Zum OnOne: Achso das ist die Tech. Habe nur die Bremssättel gesehen und dachte dass es dann die ganze Race ist. Ok, SLX mit Shadow plus ist auch schwer.  Die XT-Hebel sind gar nicht so schwer, irgendwas um die 120 Gramm.


Guten Morgen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2014)

Zumal ein einziger Schalthebel den Kohl sicher nicht fett macht.


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2014)

Wohl wahr, aber wenn da mein Gripshift kram drankommt sinds nomma 30gr wenigerIst halt im moment der Kram der eigentlich ans Trainingsbike soll dran

Morgen erstmal!
Gleich gehts los zum Ring Bin schon aufgeregt Mein Vater hat wieder sein Rennrad 8er Team mit seinen Kumpels gestellt irgendeinem von den Jungs werde ich mein Handy in die hand drücken, dann könnt ihr auch auf Facebook was vom Rennen sehen
Ansonsten ist wieder auch etwas Gewitter angesagt, wird anscheinend wieder absolutes Philippwetter


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
angenehme 17°C aber leider immer noch sehr feucht.

Viel Spaß und Glück am Ring  und halte Abstand zu den Heizspornen.

Ich bin gespannt was Sascha dann über das "geeiere" sagt.
Beim Tandem läuft`s auch nicht rund, da kommt meine Frau immer etwas eher  ....weil ihre Kurbel einen Tick eher oben ist. Aber immer noch besser sie drückt mich durch den OT als andersrum


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> angenehme 17°C aber leider immer noch sehr feucht.
> 
> Viel Spaß und Glück am Ring  und halte Abstand zu den Heizspornen.


Achwat da mach ich mir keinen Stress...am Start in die letzte Reihe und gut isHeikel isses nur manchmal auf den Teilen wo Rennradfahrer und mtbler zsm fahren...


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2014)

BTW Jungs: RAAM war gestern: Hier fährt einer Quer durch RUssland: https://www.facebook.com/Erfolgsgedanken?ref=stream
10000km in 25 tagen sollen es werden...drei laufräder innerhalb von 300km zerstört...TZeilweise muss aufs MTB zurückgegriffen werden Der hjammer;D


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2014)

auch gesehen  RAAM fuer Maenner


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2014)

Nabend Jungs!
Ich lieg grad in der Nähe von Adenau im Hotel...Hab nen Super Zimmer bekommen Jez schlaf ich mich erstmal aus


----------



## InoX (25. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Beim Tandem läuft`s auch nicht rund, da kommt meine Frau immer etwas eher  ...


 

Falsches Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2014)

Für was Tandem fahren alles gut ist 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter scheint ja noch gut zu werden am WE.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2014)

Da das rechte Hauptlager komplett im Eimer ist (3mm Spiel) fahre ich morgen bei der Bawü mal wieder zaboo ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2014)

Haste keeeene Ersatzteile   und wo ist die Kashima-Fox?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2014)

Nein, ich hab keine Erstz Schwingenlager auf Halde 
Das ist die Kashima,... sche*** licht im Keller.

Besser?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2014)

Jupp, viel besser  .........fehlt dir so ein Kästchen mit 4 "s" und Zubehör?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2014)

Sind da Lager austreiber drin? Ich glaub jetzt muss ich auf dein Angebot zurück kommen... Dann bekommen die dt und der Rahmen neue Lager. Nächste Woche order ich Lager...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2014)

Alles dabei
...für den kompl.Spezilagersatz hatte ich mal um die 90Euronen gelöhnt.
Ab 25.8. kannst du die Kästen haben  (im Urlaub hab ich das Zeugs immer mit...man weiß ja nie was kommt)


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich hole mir naechste Woche die 2 Oringe und die 2 Hauptlager und mache es mit meinem "Hauswerkzeug" 
Die Kiste muss bis 10.8. wieder fahren!


----------



## maddda (27. Juli 2014)

so rennen is durch und philipp auch... Immerhin haben meine 40 Runden mit insgesamt ca 358km und 6800hm für den zweiten Platz in der AK gereicht Jez bin ich voll platt. Heute haben Vaddi und ich noch ein Hotelzimmer im Dorint direkt am
ring da wird sich dann erstmal ausgeschlafen(Autofahren kann ich jez nu wirklich net mehr) und heut Abend gönn ich mir erstmal ein Eis


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2014)

du meinst bier oder...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2014)

Sauber! Ich bin auch von der XC Bawue zurrueck... 2 Sachen:
1. irgendwas passt nicht! FTP ist normal bei 350Watt ergo ich sollte im XC mal gut drueber kommen... irgendwie war aber bei 300Watt schluss... schlecht 
2. die Fox kommt weg! Ich bin einfach Lefty geschaedigt und wenn Federgabel, dann muss die liegen wie ein Brett! Sonst kann ich auch Starrgabel fahren (was ich im Zaboo nun doch tuen werde)


----------



## xeitto (27. Juli 2014)

Also die Fox sollte doch von der performance her näher an der lefty als an ner starrgabel sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2014)

Naja... aber nicht wirklich. Ganz oder gar nicht ist die Devise


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Juli 2014)

Jetzt steht die Forke schon im Bikemarkt *hihi*


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2014)

Richtig. Ich werde nicht gluecklich und so bekomme ich wenigstens noch Geld fuer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich werfe mal wieder ein freundliches HALLO in die Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2014)

Gudden aaabend!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Juli 2014)

Na du?! 

Habe eben gerade mit Schreck gelesen, dass 24h R.a.R. läuft/lief..  , eigentlich  wollten wir vom Verein dort starten. 
Schlechte TerminOrga z.Zt. !


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2014)

Morgen Jungs! So hab knapp 12 Stunden geschlafen... jez is erstmal Hotelfrühstück angesagt


onkel_doc schrieb:


> du meinst bier oder...


Ne... habe glaube ich vor 4-5 Monaten das letzte mal was getrunken... wenn du me da jez nurn Bier gegeben hättest wären die Zustände von Komatös geworden

BTW hab dann doch gestern nen Steak gegessen

Rennbericht Wird es auch wieder geben versprochen !!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2014)

Bier nach nem 24h Rennen ist klasse! Ich hab noch nie SO tief geschlafen... man hat sogar um mich rum das TeamZelt in dem geschlafen habe abgebaut


----------



## InoX (28. Juli 2014)

Warum intensives Training bei vielen immer mit absoluter Abstinenz einhergeht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juli 2014)

Bin gestern 154km RTF , knapp 33er Schnitt, gefahren und zu Hause gab's dann 2 große Äppler. Da hatte die Zunge auch Schlagseite....  Böse!


Moin erstmal!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
knapp 90km sind es gestern bei uns auch geworden. Wir waren gerade rein, da fing das Gewitter an...hat man so garnicht kommen sehen...heimtückisch 

Glückwunsch Philipp! ....Steak und Erdinger (schön kühl) geht auch  

Sascha, das ist doch jetzt ein Nagel mit Kopf  ...adieu schöne Gabel


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2014)

Gestern Abend nochmal die Daten der Wattkurbel angeschaut... ich hatte in KEINEM Anstieg wirklich ueber 300 Watt Schnitt... und mit einem FTP von 350 Watt sollte ich in einem XC Rennen ALLE Anstiege mindestens auf FTP Niveau fahren... 

@Comfortbiker ja, haette ich gleich machen sollen. Hab jetzt aber auch die andere OnOne Gabel bestellt. Einmal komplet schwarz:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOMTBCAR29D/carbon-fork---29in-mtb-disc-only
Schoen hilft mir leider nicht :/


----------



## InoX (28. Juli 2014)

diese sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2014)

Sollte auch im Stealthbomber besser passen. Ich hab ja schon rote Akzente, dann noch das Giftgruen... 
Sollte dann auch mit dem StrassenLRS besser aussehn und mit sub 9kg auch gut gehen 
Wenn die Fox weg ist, wird dann wohl auch der antrieb auf 10x umgestellt wahrscheinlich dann auch ein 36er vorne


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2014)

...schön elektromechanisch, da könnte ich auch nochmal schwach werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2014)

Ne, eher Sram x9 Type2


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2014)

Dann eher SRAM X0 Silber 10-fach Schaltwerk für dich, oder geht auch X9 auf 10fach?

Edit: da soll noch einer durchblicken...hab es gerade gesehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte das X9 Type 2 nicht 10x sein? Das habe ich doch schon am Epic...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2014)

s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2014)

Nach kurzer "Panik" und einem freundlichen Gespraech geht das Paket nun nach Deutschland und nicht nach Daenemark 
Keine Ahnung wie die auf Daenemark kamen, ich habe definitiv Germany ausgewaehlt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2014)

bei dir.....eindeutig Autokorrektur


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2014)

Mittach Jungs! Soo der Rennbericht is fast fertig...nur Photos brauch ich noch...dann gibt es wieder was zu lesen! Überlege gerade ob ich nicht nen eigenen Fred für Rennberichte aufmachen soll...sowas gibbet anscheinend hier ja noch nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2014)

NachmitTACH Allerseits ,
heute bin ich total platt bei der Hitze im Laden.

"madddas Rennberichte" ...oder "madddas Welt auf zwei Räder"
-aber schön mit Fotos und Hintergrundberichten
-Trainingserfolge... vom "am Berg Schieber" zum Aussdauer"Tier"


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2014)

Die Idee ist Gut! Wird gemacht...Die Sportografbilder hab ich jez auch....Musste erstmal alle durchgucken...waren 82 Stück


----------



## xeitto (29. Juli 2014)

@maddda Glückwunsch zum 24h-Erfolg!

Ein paar von Euch fahren ja auch den Speedneedle.... ich such ne Alternative, die ähnlich leicht ist aber gerne günstiger und/oder besser verfügbar ist. Hat da jemand ne Idee? SLR passt mir nicht, ich brauche was schmaleres um die 13cm und eher Mulde in der Mitte als andersrum wie beim SLR... finde irgendwie nix sinnvolles, was nicht 200 Euro+ kostet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2014)

Tach!


----------



## InoX (30. Juli 2014)

moin.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2014)

Post ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2014)

Aua, wenn ich das steife Teil sehe schmerzen mir nur beim Anblick...














schon die Handgelenke


----------



## InoX (30. Juli 2014)

Ist das eine Betonarbeitsplatte? sieht gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2014)

Und drin: 8,9kg mit einige ziemlich schweren Teilen und richtige 2.25er Reifen ;-)
Fuehlt sich echt fies leicht an!





Nein, ist kein Beton...ne normale Arbeitsplatte;-)
Und wegen den Handgelenken: keine Sorge, wenn es fies wird nimm ich das Epic. Jetzt ist da aber endlich ein riesen Unterschied und damit einfacher zu entscheiden, wann ich welches Rad nimm;-)
Frage: ist das normal, das der CarbonSchaft nicht rund rum gleich stark ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2014)

Passt gut zusammen und sieht schnell aus  ...und 8,9kg sind ist eigentlich zu leicht für dich 

Ich denke mal normal wär das in Deutschland Ausschuss aber in England sind das normale Fertigungstoleranzen und haben bestimmt keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität.


----------



## InoX (30. Juli 2014)

Habe davon schon öfter gehört. Weiß leider nicht mehr bei welchen Gabeln. Scheint recht gängig zu sein, dass das nicht gleichmäßig ist. Denke also dass du dir keine Sorgen machen brauchst.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Juli 2014)

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass das den eingeleiteten Kräften entsprechend dimensioniert ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2014)

Ne...schön wäre es... Ist einfach nur nicht mittig...


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2014)

Das die Carbonschäfte nicht 100% so sein können wie die Alupendants is klar...Wird ja laminiert...Aber die toleranz is schon sehr groß


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen    .....endlich nicht mehr so schwülwarm 

Wenn das ein belastungsoptimierter Gabelschaft wär, müsste Sascha links o. rechts ein dickeres Ei tragen 
...bei mir wär es die linke um 2cm zusammen gestauchte Schulter (Schlüsselbein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Das die Carbonschäfte nicht 100% so sein können wie die Alupendants is klar...Wird ja laminiert...Aber die toleranz is schon sehr groß



Das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln. Sowohl Lenker als auf Sattelstützen werden belastungsgerecht laminiert und da gibt es deutlich niedrigere Wandstärken. Keine Ahnung wie die die Gabeln laminieren aber die Lagen werden ja meist per Hand aufgelegt und dann mit Druck verdichtet. Bei OnOne wird es wahrscheinlich einfach mit dem niedrigem Preis und daraus resultierendem Zeitdruck zu tun haben.


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2014)

So wie ich das sehe is das doch gar keine on one gabel...

Meine On One ist jedenfalls 100ig rund und steht meiner Cannondale Rennradcarbongabel in der Verarbeitung um nichts nach. 

BTW hast du dir mal die Lenker von innen angeschaut?


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn man sich Mühe gibt geht so ein Rohr auch besser siehe hier 
Aber in dem Fall muss ja nur das Außenmaß stimmen und die paar Gramm mehr verkraftet Sascha.


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> BTW hast du dir mal die Lenker von innen angeschaut?



Also mein RaceFace  Next sieht ziemlich gut aus, soweit man das vom Rand beurteilen kann.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Passt gut zusammen und sieht schnell aus  ...und 8,9kg sind ist eigentlich zu leicht für dich
> 
> Ich denke mal normal wär das in Deutschland Ausschuss aber in England sind das normale Fertigungstoleranzen und haben bestimmt keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität.


Hättest mal meine 4ZA Python sehen müssen. 380g Carbongabel für den Crosser, der Schaft war "links" nur halb so dich wie "rechts". Keine Probleme gehabt, sah aber komisch aus. Die hatte vielleicht Federweg


----------



## xmaxle (31. Juli 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Sowohl Lenker als auf Sattelstützen werden belastungsgerecht laminiert und da gibt es deutlich niedrigere Wandstärken.



Falsch. Ja es gibt welche mit niedrigen Wandstärken, diese sind dann so am Limit gebaut, dass nur 1 oder 2 Verstärkungslagen zusätzlich zur Sicherheit drinnen sind. Der Rest und damit 98% der Carbonprodukte ist dann überdimensioniert, vollkommen falsch ausgelegt was den Lagenaufbau betrifft, und zumeist Zuschnitte kreuz und quer geschichtet. Hat dann natürlich den Vorteil, dass der 120kg Durchschnittsami den nicht gleich zerknacken und die Firma verklagen kann. Wenn du mal son 0815 Lenker abfackelst, wirst du feststellen wieviel UD da drinnen ist und wie wenig Torsionslagen. Die Wandstärke ist dann davon abhängig, wie gerade der Blasschlauch liegt, und wie die Schnittkanten der Lagen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2014)

Also? Fahren?


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2014)

ja, weil du kein 120 kg Ami bist und das für den ausgelegt ist.

Ich bin nicht von billigem Zeug ausgegangen. Wie es da ist sieht man ja - nicht persönlich nehmen. Fast jeder etwas teurere Lenker und jede teurere Sattelstütze die nicht unter jedem x-beliebigen Label auftaucht hat etwas mehr Knowhow als einfaches Lagenstapeln zu bieten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2014)

Krass, nur gut das der Stoker auch steht.....Schleudersitzgefahr 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/two-by...om&;utm_medium=referral&;utm_campaign=fb-like


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2014)

wow. Das nenn ich mal Vertrauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2014)

Normale tandem Action ;-)


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2014)

ok, krass. Bella würde nicht mal auf einem Radweg mit mir fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Normale tandem Action ;-)


Aber nicht, wenn man eine höhenängstliche Mutter und Hausfrau mittleren Alters mitnimmt


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2014)

Voll geil!


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, über den Winter sollte ich mir echt mal ein Tandem aufbauen... Aber universell für verschiedene Stoker


----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2014)

JAAAA!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2014)

...zur Inspiration


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2014)

Nabend Männers!

Schon mal erlebt, dass ein DHL Paket 2 Tage stillsteht? In der Filiale angeliefert, aber noch nicht gescannt und nix...
Ich dreh bald durch!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2014)

Hatte nur mal "Ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen" und dann ist zwei Tage nichts passiert.


----------



## maddda (1. August 2014)

Ich hatte das bei Hermes mal Wochen, gekommen ist nie was, aber bei der Post noch nie....

Das mit dem Zustellfahrzeug hatte ich auch shconmal. Die bei der Post haben mir dann am Telefon gesagt, dass das kann mal passieren kann, wenn der Fahrer die Lenkzeit überschreitet und zurück musss, bevor er alles ausgeliefert hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2014)

Packen und dann gehts nach Duisburg


----------



## maddda (1. August 2014)

Viel Spaß! Ich werde morgen am späten Machmittag/Abend mal mit Vaddi vorbeikommen und dann mal a Bisserl anfeuern


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2014)

Haut rein!

Fährt sich gut und gefällt mir auch ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (1. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Ich werde morgen am späten Machmittag/Abend mal mit Vaddi vorbeikommen und dann mal a Bisserl anfeuern



Platz wohl wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## maddda (1. August 2014)

Alles klar top!

@Sascha Is richtig gut geworden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
viel Spaß im Duisburger Staub ! und lass dich nicht von so einem Langhaarigen ablenken 

Der schwarze Racer sieht aus wie ein 26er ....diese rot/schwarze Kombi sie so wie es ist sehr gut aus und falls doch mal wieder eine Feder-Gabel reinkommt , unbedingt eine kompl. schwarze RS1


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Haut rein!
> 
> Fährt sich gut und gefällt mir auch ;-)



Sieht ziemlich gut aus. Die Gabel passt viel besser als die andere Starrgabel, die mal drin war.
Ich glaube, ich werde noch ein halbes Stündchen früher von der Arbeit los und noch 'ne Runde mit dem noch starren Hobel fahren. Die Lefty liegt wieder bereit (Was so eine gebrochene Feder in diesem Solo-Air-Apparat ausmachen kann!) und ich warte nur noch auf den LRS.



InoX schrieb:


> JAAAA!!!



Dachte mir schon, dass das auch in deinem Interesse ist.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...zur Inspiration



Hui, sieht gut aus. Wusste gar nicht, dass Duratec aus Tschechien kommt. Hier fahren recht viele mit Flatbar-Rennern von denen in der Stadt herum. Gefallen mir recht gut.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Packen und dann gehts nach Duisburg



Duisburg also auch noch - das wievielte von wievielen 24-Stunden-Rennen in diesem Jahr ist das?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2014)

Tach!

Paket angekommen. Per EXPRESS könnte man fast sagen....  Habe gestern sämtliche DHL-Telefonchabos genervt und angesaut...
Keine 5 Min später kam die Info über eine Paketsuche.
Und heute noch warm und frisch angeliefert...  

Endlich Wochenende!

Sascha, mach mal ein Bild von der Seite!

Gruß an alle


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Paket angekommen. Per EXPRESS könnte man fast sagen....  Habe gestern sämtliche DHL-Telefonchabos genervt und angesaut...
> Keine 5 Min später kam die Info über eine Paketsuche.
> ...


Ende gut Alles gut 

Und drin: 8,9kg mit einige ziemlich schweren Teilen und richtige 2.25er Reifen ;-)
Fuehlt sich echt fies leicht an!




...ist aber nicht das beste 	....(eine SEITE zurück)


----------



## InoX (1. August 2014)

Potsdam - Chemnitz geschafft. Mit Pausen, ewigem gps-Gesuche und leichtem Einbruch gegen Ende etwa 14 Stunden gebraucht. strecke war mindestens 220 km lang und mit etwa 1600 hm auch im Gelände gespickt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2014)

Ein kurzer Einblick darf's dann doch sein..





Und was für einen kraftvollen Griff....





Entweder Federgabel, orig. NINER-Fork oder die OnOne, wie Sascha sie jetzt hat.
Die NINER baut halt so breit und der Übergang...naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. August 2014)

Hast du dem Onkel den Rahmen geklaut? sieht gut aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2014)

Neee, ist ein "M". Passt nicht....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2014)

......also klauen.


----------



## InoX (2. August 2014)

Na gut. 

Guten morgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2014)

Im Keller war das Licht kacke und der Trail zu schmal für von der Seite

Ach ja: Morgen... Ich bin leicht im Eimer. Ich hatte ja die letzten zwei Tage frei... um meinem Bruder beim Umziehen helfen... Jetzt brauche ich erstmal das Woe um wieder zu erholen.
Heute mittag ne Runde GA, morgen Lager und Q-Ring ins Epic einbauen und dann am Mittag noch testen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Leute ,
noch lacht die Sonne 



InoX schrieb:


> Potsdam - Chemnitz geschafft. Mit Pausen, ewigem gps-Gesuche und leichtem Einbruch gegen Ende etwa 14 Stunden gebraucht. strecke war mindestens 220 km lang und mit etwa 1600 hm auch im Gelände gespickt.


...wenn du einmal warm bist, kannst du gleich bis Seiffen durchrollen  zum EBM


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Potsdam - Chemnitz geschafft. Mit Pausen, ewigem gps-Gesuche und leichtem Einbruch gegen Ende etwa 14 Stunden gebraucht. strecke war mindestens 220 km lang und mit etwa 1600 hm auch im Gelände gespickt.



Ich glaube bei meinen 224 km von Berlin nach Ueckermünde waren es nicht mal 1000 hm. Aber dafür habe ich auch nur < 9 h gebraucht 
Hast mir gar nicht mehr geantwortet - ich war schon in Sorge


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2014)

Ich musste heute doch einmal ein Tag Ruhe einlegen... die Umzieherei hat mich echt Platt gemacht.
Dafuer habe ich am Epic mal das Q-Ring Blatt und die neuen Schwingenlager montiert. Macht alles einen guten Eindruck


----------



## maddda (2. August 2014)

Nabend!

Marcel liegt im moment in DUsburg im 8er auf Platz 2!!! Das Rennen is aber wegen unwetter unterbrochen und wird um 19:30 neu gestartet...
ICh mach mich gleich mit Vaddi mal aufn weg und werd die Jungs anfeuern


----------



## InoX (2. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei meinen 224 km von Berlin nach Ueckermünde waren es nicht mal 1000 hm. Aber dafür habe ich auch nur < 9 h gebraucht
> Hast mir gar nicht mehr geantwortet - ich war schon in Sorge



Der Akku vom Handy war alle, weil es mich teilweise navigieren musste. Habe es vorhin erst angeschlossen, weil Bella auch kein Ladegerät mit hatte.

Habe während der Fahrt mehrfach überlegt ob ich mal gucken soll ob meine Stütze reinrutscht, war irgendwie komisch. Heute beim Ausladen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass sie zwei cm reingerutscht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. August 2014)

Wenn das verdammte Ding reinrutscht merke ich das immer sofort^^ Ne rutschende Stütze is für mich zumindest die Hölle auf erden

Hab überigens grad nen 200km gefahrenen Fizik TUndra 2 bei Ebay für 39,99 inklu versand geschossen

BTW Marcel ist mit dem Team2Beat 8er dritter Geworden!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. August 2014)

Eine rutschende Sattelstütze hatte ich im F2000 und auch mal im Herkelmann. Und ich muss euch zustimmen, dass das echt schrecklich ist. Waren übrigens beides Thomson-Stützen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2014)

Zwischen Gewitter und Wolkenbruch 

Seiffen ist aus meiner Sicht wieder relativ gut gelaufen, alle Schlüsselstellen gut geschafft . Die Strecke war stellenweise wie immer nach Regen sehr schlammig und durch die glitschigen Steine und Wurzeln relativ schwer zu fahren, der Krankenwagen hatte reichlich zu tun.
70km/1800HM/4.23h/195ges. von 368 gewerteten/11.AK sind es bei sehr schwülem Wetter aus Startblock III geworden. Nächstes Jahr Startblock II ...der frühe Wurm fängt den Fisch 



Alp de Wettin nach der Einführungsrunde mit beschlagener Brille.




Kurz nach einer schwierigen Abfahrt die Brille bei meiner Frau gelassen.




Lockeres ausrollen kurz vorm Ziel 
Das Rad hat gut durchgehalten, Smart Sam ging besser als ich dachte


----------



## onkel_doc (4. August 2014)

coole bilder Jens


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. August 2014)

Moin, dachte Duisburg wurde komplett abgesagt?! 
Hier sind extra welche daheim geblieben. So blieb es dann bei der LVM (leider nur 4. AK/13. Gesamt) und Schlaflos im Sattel.
An letztes kann ich mich aber nicht mehr ganz erinnern. Einfach zu müd


----------



## maddda (4. August 2014)

Moin


ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Moin, dachte Duisburg wurde komplett abgesagt?!
> Hier sind extra welche daheim geblieben. So blieb es dann bei der LVM (leider nur 4. AK/13. Gesamt) und Schlaflos im Sattel.
> An letztes kann ich mich aber nicht mehr ganz erinnern. Einfach zu müd


Nee Duisburg wurde nur zwischen ca. 15 und 19:30 unterbrochen....

@Jens Coole Bildewr Das Prob mit der Brille im Schlamm kenn ich...ohne gehts net und mit iwe auch net


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Bike ist sauber und wieder fast wie neu, die Schramme am Unterarm ist nach einem "notwendigen" Baumkontakt auch etwas angeschwollen aber sonst geht es mir blendend. 
Diese Woche beginnt das große PACKEN....ab in den Urlaub 



maddda schrieb:


> Moin
> @Jens Coole Bildewr Das Prob mit der Brille im Schlamm kenn ich...ohne gehts net und mit iwe auch net


Das Problem war bei mir nicht so der Schlamm---ich fahre ja mit Schutzblech--- aber das Teil ist immer beschlagen und da sieht man das fiese SteinundWurzelzeugs nicht mehr.
Die Abfahrt in dem Video ist bis jetzt immer die schwierigere gewesen, diese Jahr kam ein neuer Abschnitt dazu welchen alle noch schwieriger fanden. Chickenway ist nicht so mein Ding  , nur dumm wenn sich jemand vor dir hinschmeißt weil er denkt ausgeklickt geht besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2014)

Ich war dann gestern nach dem Umzugsstress auch bissle biken. Fit war ich net, aber geile Trails!
Waren dann aber doch 76km und fast 1600hm in 4:02h.
Irgendwas ist aber echt noch komisch. Ich kann im Moment irgendwie nicht auf mehr als 80% meiner Leistung zugreifen... ich glaub ich lass mal beim Doc ein Blutbild und EKG machen ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich war dann gestern nach dem Umzugsstress auch bissle biken. Fit war ich net, aber geile Trails!
> Waren dann aber doch 76km und fast 1600hm in 4:02h.
> Irgendwas ist aber echt noch komisch. Ich kann im Moment irgendwie nicht auf mehr als 80% meiner Leistung zugreifen... ich glaub ich lass mal beim Doc ein Blutbild und EKG machen ...


Sascha, kann es sein das du nochmal Vater wirst ....da geht der Körper automatisch in ein Familienschutzmodus  (Weiß deine Frau vielleicht noch nicht aber du spürst es schon  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. August 2014)

eisenmangel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2014)

sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht...


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2014)

Hooray! Platz 3 bei den 8er Teams in Duisburg  Dazu mit der Unterstützung von zwei Bergamont Werksfahrern!
(Ben Zwiehoff hatte die gesamt schnellste Runde!).


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2014)

Sieht doch gar nicht so verregnet aus


----------



## InoX (5. August 2014)

Wetter sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Die brauchten wahrscheinlich alle nur eine kleine Pause, weil sie zu schnell gestartet sind.

@lupus_bhg: guck mal rechts auf dem Gruppenbild.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2014)

Sooo heute morgen war ich Blutanzapfen. Freitag wird dann besprochen, was los ist... ich bin SEHR gespannt :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg: guck mal rechts auf dem Gruppenbild.



Ja, das Killer V ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2014)

Guten  Morgen Allerseits ,
sieht doch sehr entspannt aus, so ein 24h Rennen. Und da rennt sogar einer ...ist das nicht gefährlich mit den Bahnschwellen so in Erdfarbe. In der Nacht kann man die doch leicht im Delirium übersehen.
Die Bilder spiegeln aber nicht die Härte von so einem Rennen wieder.


----------



## InoX (5. August 2014)

In Chemnitz sind die komplett rot angestrichen. Die sieht man immer gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2014)

Ist die Wechselzone nachts vll. beleuchtet?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2014)

In meiner Phantasie stelle ich mir das so vor
....irgendwann mitten in der Nacht rolle ich nach einer Runde fast schlafend oder wie im Traum auf die Wechselzone zu, sehe meine Ablösung startbereit stehen und freue mich auf die kommende Pause. Dabei denke ich aber mit keiner Silbe mehr an die getarnten Schwellen und durch die verdreckte Brille mit den blendenden Scheinwerfern übersehe ich die Balken und renne mit dem Fuß voll dagegen. Dadurch schwillt der so an, das ich den Schuh nicht ausziehen darf und zur Linderung den Fuß (mit Schuh) in eine Schüssel kaltes Wasser stellen muss.
Und das erst zur Halbzeit... ein Alptraum


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2014)

Du musst ja nicht mehr rüber wenn du fertig bist mit fahren  Ob der Eingang und Ausgang beleuchtet sind weiß ich gar nicht mehr so genau...


----------



## InoX (5. August 2014)

Wieso will man während eines 24h Rennens seine Schuhe ausziehen? Wird ja kalt und dann muss man ständig auf Klo. Nach einer Runde ist man auch meist wieder richtig wach.


----------



## Junior97 (5. August 2014)

Morgen zusammen
Hab da ein Problem
Habe einen alten Stahlrahmen mit Aluminium Sattelstüze bekommen, nun bekomme ich die Stütze nicht mehr raus hat da jemand eine Idee ?
Habe schon WD40 draufgespüht das es reinläuft aber bringt nichts. 
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2014)

Achso, da geht`s ja wenn man am Ende der Runde nicht über die Balken muss und meine Schuhe sind so straff das ich froh bin wenn die mal runter kommen.


----------



## InoX (5. August 2014)

WD40 einwirken lassen - über Nacht - und dann die Stütze in einen Schraubstock spannen und den Rahmen als Hebel benutzen wäre mein Ansatz. Mit einem ordentlichen Rück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2014)

Wird der Rahmen neu lackiert? Wenn ja, kannst du mit einem Heißluftgebläse und Öl versuchen ob sich mit der Zeit was lockert. Eventuell schlägst du die Stütze auch noch etwas rein damit es erst mal lose ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Wieso will man während eines 24h Rennens seine Schuhe ausziehen?



Habe ich letztes Jahr nach jeder Runde gemacht. Bei gewissen Temperaturen halte ich das für angebracht.


----------



## maddda (5. August 2014)

Mooin!
Hab grad eben ne Klausur geschrieben... war von der Schwierigkeit eigentlich gut zu schaffen, aber es war einfach zu wenig zeit. Hab zwar alle Aufgaben aber konnte net nochmal drüberschauen oder so und am Ende
musste ich verdammt gasgeben-.-der Kerl von der Aufsicht meinte gerade zeit is um, als ich den letzten Punkt gemacht hab da hat sich mit Sicherheit der ein oder andere Fehler eingeschlichen^^...Die anderen mit denen ich danach gequatscht hab ... haben alle mindestens eine Aufgabe zu wenig. Is doch kacke sowas


----------



## Junior97 (5. August 2014)

Neu lackiert wird er nicht ist ein aalter Garry Fisher von meinem Onkel
Der lack ist noch top muss nur an manchen stellen nachgebessert werden. 
Hatte an ICE Spray gedacht.


----------



## maddda (6. August 2014)

Morgen Jungens!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oha! Da hat einer Geld in die Hand genommen!


Um das mal aufzugreifen - das muss nicht so ganz öffentlich. Ich habe nicht den offiziellen VK für die Dugast gezahlt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2014)

Sooo... heute mal Belastung an getestet: stabil über 350watt. Da geht noch was, aber nicht so grottig wie zuletzt. War auch absichtlich nicht voll am Limit.


Edit: MORGEN!
Blutwerte hab ich nun auch. Sieht soweit ok aus, nur der Eisenwert ist mit 84 eher am unteren Ende des Sollbereiche (53-167). Aber mal sehen, was der Doc sagt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits  
Ich glaube das ich auch Eisen brauche, da ich mich zur Zeit auch ziemlich schlapp fühle.


----------



## maddda (7. August 2014)

Dann zersäg mal nen alten Stahlrahmeb ausm Keller und fang fröhlich an zu mampfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2014)

Sowas hab ich gar net
Mein Bruder hat mal als kleines Kind Tropfen bekommen. Wenn du die auf die kleider bekommen hast, gab es richtige Rostflecken


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Gestern einen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord mit dem Renner aufgestellt, ging auch nur noch mit ablegen aufs Oberrohr. 
Satte 90,4km/h


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2014)

Lag das Ding im Auto?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2014)

Nope. Aber die Autos überholen dann nicht mehr 
Wobei am CX mit 46-11 ohnehin schnell Schluss ist mit mittreten. Das kann ich nämlich im Sprint schon gut treten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
...hemmungslose Jugend 
Da braucht man im Fall der Fälle ein paar Quadratmeter Haut im Eisschrank.
Beim Rad am Ring ist auch ein Kumpel über 100Km/h gerollt.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. August 2014)

Ich hab da ja keinen Tacho am Rad. Keine Ahnung wie genau das GPS ist.
Letztes Jahr bei Rad am Ring gabs dazu ja Unwetter - da sind wohl einige mit dem Tempo unten in die Senke mit knöcheltief Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2014)

Sooo... Der doc wusste nicht was er tunen soll. Hat mich doch in die Sportmedizin geschickt. Aber Eisen hab ich verschrieben bekommen. Schaden kann das net...

Bin jetzt nur am Überlegenheit, was ich mit Neustadt Marathon am Sonntag mache.  Langdistanz im oberen GA als training fahren? Mitteldistanz was hält geht? Daheim bleiben und trainierten... Gemeldet und bezahlt ist schon...

Max speed? 136km/h den Kandel runter... Mai gingen mit danach die Knie,... Aber ein zweites habe ich es dann doch nochmal gemacht mittlerweile ist die Straße leider so um Eimer das ich dafür ein fully bräuchte 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. August 2014)

136 Wahnsinn!

Ich würde mir das mit dem Marathon 3mal überlegen...

Heute morgen hab ich endlich meinen Wunsch KFA auffer Waage gesehen...9,8% stand drauf

Hier regnet es jetzt...wollte eigentlich gleich noch ne RUnde drehen und grilln wollten wir gleich auch noch...
Sieht danach aus, als würde hier gleich nen Gewitter heranbrausen. Gestern musste ich beim RR fahren mit Vaddi auch nen riesen Gewitter iwe umfahren^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2014)

Tach! Ich werde auch nicht nach Neustadt fahren. Nur weil ich weis, das ich lahm bin, weil der Eisen- und Haematocritwert im Keller ist, bin ich noch net schneller.
Ich nutze jetzt die naechsten 4 Wochen um mich gescheit auf die Marathon DM vor zu bereiten. Heute wieder gemerkt: es fehlt einfach die "Luft".


----------



## BENDERR (8. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tach! Ich werde auch nicht nach Neustadt fahren. Nur weil ich weis, das ich lahm bin, weil der Eisen- und Haematocritwert im Keller ist, bin ich noch net schneller.
> Ich nutze jetzt die naechsten 4 Wochen um mich gescheit auf die Marathon DM vor zu bereiten. Heute wieder gemerkt: es fehlt einfach die "Luft".


 für die marathon dm. 
bist dann schon en paar tage früher hier?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2014)

hmmm war noch nix geplant. Vllt am Samstag schon,...


----------



## maddda (9. August 2014)

Mooooin!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## maddda (9. August 2014)

So grad mal eben das richtige VR ins on one gehägt. Also Hope, BOR 366 Cn Aero, SWroks Renegade und KCNC Scheibe und Bams 9,18kg.

Leider is mein erhoffter Satttel heute immernoch nicht gekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2014)

Sooo... heute lockere GA Einheit und munter weiter Eisen futtern...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer,
ihr dürft mich beneiden 
Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Vinschgau...nach allen Seiten "schön  " hohe Berge.
Bilder kommen auch, wenn ich`s hinbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. August 2014)

Ach da isses echt mega geil Jez bin ich echt neidisch!


----------



## h0rst99 (10. August 2014)

N'abend 

Falls jemand auch grad CC-WorldCup schaut... wo ist eigentlich Pauline Ferrand-Prevot??

Sie hat diese Saison schon 2 Rennen vor Jolanda Neff gewonnen und irgendwie ist sie nicht mehr dabei oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2014)

Hoch auf die Burg konnten wir nicht da die Messners im Sommer dort einziehen.
Vielen Dank @onkel_doc  ,der Campingplatz ist Spitze. 

Am ersten Tag sind es am Nachmittag auch schon wieder 60km und reichlich 600Hm geworden.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> Falls jemand auch grad CC-WorldCup schaut... wo ist eigentlich Pauline Ferrand-Prevot??
> 
> Sie hat diese Saison schon 2 Rennen vor Jolanda Neff gewonnen und irgendwie ist sie nicht mehr dabei oder täusche ich mich?



Der ist das zu langweilig geworden und fährt wieder Straße. Bei der WM in Hafjell startet sie dann wieder. Allerdings dann in der U23.


----------



## h0rst99 (10. August 2014)

Okay, so etwas dachte ich mir schon...

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2014)

Die genauen Gründe kenne ich natürlich nicht, kann sie aber mal fragen wenn ich sie sehe


----------



## maddda (10. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch mitbekommen was mit kulhavy is???


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2014)

Vor ihm hat sich wohl einer lang gemacht...

MORGEN!


----------



## maddda (11. August 2014)

Mooin Leute!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Vor ihm hat sich wohl einer lang gemacht...
> 
> MORGEN!


Mmh gut bei der startphase, wenn alle erstmal an einem vorbei sind isses verdammt schwer zurück zu kommen...


hab keine Lust heute... gleich noch ne mündliche Prüfung in der Uni-.-aber dann hab ich zum Glück wieder ein Modul fertig hoffentlich kommt später noch mein neuer fiziksattel... is schon seit zwei Tagen überfällig das Teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2014)

Hmmm ich glaub ich weis, was ich naechstes mal mit meinen Bike Videos mache: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/hyperlapse/


----------



## InoX (11. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
habe gerade die beiden Rennen vom We in Windham geguckt und währenddessen schon gedacht dass das Tippspiel ganz gut zu laufen scheint. Habe jetzt endlich geguckt und immerhin 60 Punkte gekriegt.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2014)

Ich hab vergessen zu tippen Dachte ich hätte getippt, das war aber letzte Woche.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2014)

hei sascha pass auf...den eisenwert kriegt man nicht immer einfach so mit tabletten hoch. da muss ne eiseninfusion her. freundin hatte das gleiche. hat 2 mal hingehalten für die infusion...
dein wert ist schon verdammt im keller...meiner war letztes jahr bei iw was bischen über 130 und meine sportärztin meinte das ist unteres limit...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2014)

Meine Schwester studiert Pharmazie... Der Trick ist, das man manche Dinge (Milch, Kaffee,...) nicht im gleichen "Zeitfenster" zu sich nehmen darf, da man das Eisen sonst nicht auf nimmt. Wichtig auch, dass es Stoffe (Vitamin c,...) gibt, die die Aufnahme verbessern.
Ich nimm sie jetzt morgens bevor ich zur Arbeit fahre mit nem Glas Orangensaft. Dann hab ich ca 1h bevor ich den ersten Kaffee mit Milch trinke.
Morgen mache ich noch einen Termin in der Sport uni.
Ich hatte schon einmal einen "suboptimalen" Eisenwert. Im grünen Bereich für normale Menschen, aber nicht für Ausdauer Sportler. Da hab ich dann auch Tabletten bekommen.., zwei Monate später bin ich in Kirchzarten die 120km in unter 5h gefahren und war 36. bei der DM 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (11. August 2014)

Schwarzer Tee verhindert auch die Aufnahme und natürliches Eisen hast du im Steak, also dazu ein Glas Orangensaft und alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. August 2014)

Nabend Leute,
Heute war das Wetter bis auf einen ordentlichen Gewitterguß am Reschensee i.O..
Wir waren wieder reichlich 100Km und knapp 1200Hm mit dem Tandem unterwegs.
Morgen geht es mit Vinschgaubike auf den Hollyhansen Trail  wenn das Wetter hält. 

Bei Eisenmangel helfen auch rote Säfte ...  aber nur wenn nicht zuviel fehlt.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2014)

Hei Jens sag Matze einen schönen gruss von uns...

Er soll gefälligst hochradeln nicht schutteln


----------



## maddda (12. August 2014)

Nabend Leute!

Bin gerade Stolz wie Oskar. Hatte noch einen Kaputten X0 Trigger rumliegen...genauer gesagt 3 Bei einem war ein Stift abgebrochen, der in die Bewegung des Daumenhebels auf das obere Drehteil überträgt, was schließlich am Schaltseil zieht. A bisser Problematisch war, dass der stift unter ner verpressten abdeckkappe im unteren drehteil saß Saß..ging aber iwe. Aber das und das Sram teilweise 4Kantschrauben verwendet deutet daraufhin, dass die anscheinend net wollen, dass Philipp repariert
Naja hab dann erstmal den Stift aus nem anderen habel ausgebaut und wieder in den anderen sonst heilen Hebel eingesetzt. War nicht ganz einfach, aber jez funzt alles wieder


----------



## h0rst99 (12. August 2014)

Eisenmangel ... ich kenn' da jemanden, der schwört auf 'Kräuterblut' aus der Apotheke.


----------



## baloo (13. August 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei sascha pass auf...den eisenwert kriegt man nicht immer einfach so mit tabletten hoch. da muss ne eiseninfusion her. freundin hatte das gleiche. hat 2 mal hingehalten für die infusion...
> dein wert ist schon verdammt im keller...meiner war letztes jahr bei iw was bischen über 130 und meine sportärztin meinte das ist unteres limit...


Der Ferritin Grenzwert ist sehr individuell, der kann bei einer Person 50ug/l sein eine andere braucht mehr. Wichtig ist, dass du selber merkst wann du dich "gesund" fühlst und was du dann für einen Eisen (Ferritin) Wert hast. Der persönliche Wert schwankt ähnlich wie die Pulswerte von Mensch zu Mensch.
Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren einen Wert <10ug/l, dann zwei Infusionen Eisen, und die ging Post wieder ab! Heute lieg ich so um die 70ug/l und ich fühl mich so fit wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Also nicht zu viel auf die Werte schauen, sondern mehr aufs Körpergefühl! Und ausgewogen Essen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2014)

Jaaa, mein LRS ist wieder auf dem Weg zu mir 
Habe mich zwar schon ziemlich an die Starrgabel gewöhnt und es macht auch Spaß, aber es wird wieder Zeit für Federung und breitere Reifen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2014)

Morgen!
Ich esse sehr ausgewogen, frisch und gesund. Das Problem war definitiv der viele Lattemacchiato hier bei der Arbeit. Den reduziere ich nun und kann somit auch wieder mehr Eisen aufnehmen.
Woher das Eisen kommt ist erstmal egal (Tabletten, Rotebete, Kraeutersaft, Steak,...) im Moment nimm ich alles mit. Wichtig ist nur, das man nicht gleichzeitig einen "Blocker" zu sich nimmt.
Das der Eisenwert fuer mich zu niedrig ist, sieht man am gleichzeitig niedrigen HB-Wert. Der ist ja eigentlich auch das Problem. Eisen braucht kein Mensch, nur die Rotenblutkoerperchen, die draus gemacht werden 

Gestern wieder bissle Intervalle gefahren. Geht schon wieder besser. Doof war nur, dass beim letzten Intervall ~60 Sek vor Schluss eine Kuhherde ueber die Strasse in den Stall sollte


----------



## maddda (13. August 2014)

Moooin!

@Sascha erläuter das mit dem Latte Macchiato bitte mal...kapier ich net so ganz^^


Btw man kann auch ma glück haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-36-vom-blitz-getroffen.716038/


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2014)

Lattemacchiato = Espresso + Milchschaum = beides Eisenaufnameblocker.


----------



## maddda (13. August 2014)

Ok wieder was gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (13. August 2014)

Aber bike & Cofe gehört irgendwie zusammen !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2014)

beim bike willst du ja auch kein Eisen aufnehmen. Du sollst nur nicht Eisenhaltiges futtern/trinken und direkt einen Lattemacchiato reinkippen. Dann nimmst du kein Eisen auf. 
Zum Fruehstueck eine Eisentablette und Osaft, dann aufs rad und nach 1,5h Espresso, Lattemacchiato,... was du auch willst ist kein Thema...


----------



## maddda (13. August 2014)

Ich hör hier seit 3 Tage nur noch was von eisenmangel...Bekommt man ja richtig angst


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2014)

Ist auch defintiv ein wichtiger Blutwert. Mittwoch hab ich Termin in der Sportuni. 
Will einmal voll durch gecheckt werden, Blut, Ekg, Leistungstest, durch wiegen messen... volles Programm.

Back to Topic:
Heute sollte ein neuer Spider fuers Zaboo kommen. Dann kann ich da ein 36er Blatt montieren. Brauch bissle mehr Speed im flachen fuers GA Training. (ein 34er GXP AbsolutBlack DirectMount wuerde damit frei...)
Was mich da tierisch nervt: auf der Antriebsseite rutscht immer zu die Staubdichtung vom GXP Lager runter. Dann hat man dann schoen Spiel... ich hab jetzt den Tip gefunden, das man 1-2 O-Ringe drauf packen soll. Das wird auch getestet.

Dazu sollte noch ein rechter Xloc kommen. Dann kommt der doch Links unter den Lenker. Leider ins silber. Hat aber nur 40Euro gekostet (80 war es mir net wert). Ich bin am ueberlegen, die eine Haelfte einer normalen schwarzen Matchmaker schelle zu nehmen und an den silbernen Xloc zu basteln. Den Teil mit der Remote sieht man unter dem Lenker eh kaum, sondern fast nur die obere Haelfte und die sollte man ja tauschen koennen...




(das Blaue durch ein schwarzes Teil ersetzen. Der Triggerhalter kommt natuerlich weg und natuerlich das ganze auf der rechten Seite)

Ach ja... Freitag leihe ich mir ein Speeci Enduro uebers Woe aus... mal sehen, was das so kann und ob ich damit Spass habe


----------



## baloo (13. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ist auch defintiv ein wichtiger Blutwert. Mittwoch hab ich Termin in der Sportuni.
> Will einmal voll durch gecheckt werden, Blut, Ekg, Leistungstest, durch wiegen messen... volles Programm.


Noch was, frag die Sportärtze mal, welche Grenzwerte sie für das Ferritin (Eisenspeicher) empfehlen, normal für uns Mens sind 50-200ug/l (siehe hier)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. August 2014)

Tag Männers....,

mal wieder reingeschaut.
Komme ja irgendwie zu nix z.Zt.  

Die Eisen-Sache interessiert mich. Fühle mich auch bissl ausgelaugt momentan.

Das Thema ist meinem Frauchen gut  bekannt!
- 20 Uhr die Augen zu und verstärkter Haarverlust. Das ist dann aber schon die rote Lampe!!! Die Aufnahme mit Vitamin C wurde ihr auch auf die Art und Weise wie oben beschrieben empfohlen.
Nach Tagen merkt man schon kleine Veränderungen....



Sonst alles gut hier? Z.Zt. jemand krank oder verletzt?
Was macht Veikko und Matze denn eigentlich?

VG Marco


----------



## maddda (13. August 2014)

Moin!

Soweit alles gut hier!Marcel steckt soweit ich weiß noch bis Montach inner Klausurphase und Jens macht ja die Berge im Vinschgau unsicher... VOn verletzungen weiß ich nix und kaputt gemacht hab ich persönlich die letzten paar wochen auch nix


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2014)

Hi Marco, wegen der sportuni halte ich euch natuerlich auf dem laufenden ;-)

Das mit der silberen rechten remote... Ich weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. August 2014)

Guten Nabend Männer. 
heute war der Tag komplett verregnet...Stadtbummel 

Gestern musste das "Rote" ran  und es ist noch alles heil trotz einiger Sprünge und jeder Menge Action.



Klamotten trocknen nach der Auffahrt zum HH-Trail. (1000Hm) 



... von wegen, 300 Sonnentage im Vinschgau 



...entspanntes Rollen zum nächsten Trail 






...so geht`s auch.
Tolle Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tag Männers....,
> Was macht *Veikko* und Matze denn eigentlich?
> 
> VG Marco



Naja, ich lebe noch und lese immer mal mit! 
Bin ja nun die zehnte Woche wieder arbeiten und auch wenn es Spaß macht so sind die Tage arg kurz geworden und nach zwei Jahren krank kostet es mich wohl auch bissel mehr Energie. Bin froh wenn ich mal zum schrauben oder fahren komme. Muss eigentlich noch für die Freundin meines Großen ein Bike zusammenbauen aber der Rahmen liegt immer noch im Karton und er wollte es heute abholen. 
Habe sie jetzt auf morgen vetröstet und muss dass nach Feierabend dann noch fix zusammen futteln. Leider hat der Händler kein Schaltauge dazu gehabt und  Focus DNA habe ich vorher noch nie gehört. Irgend ein Mädels Rahmen aus dem Netz. Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub - eine ganze Woche! Ist halt blöd wenn man irgendwo anfängt wo die Urlaubsplanung schon durch ist. Ich denke bis zum Winterpokal bin ich wieder im Tritt!!!!  Grüße an ALLE....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. August 2014)

Schön von dir zu lesen! 


Grüße an alle...  


SASCHA, Silber geht iwi gar nicht! Der Rest der Lenkzentrale gefällt!
Überlege auch mal eine Lefty in das neue SIR9 zu bauen.  110mm Steuerrohr+Flatforce Vorbau unter der oberen Brücke..... *?*


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2014)

Morgen!
Ja, das silber sieht kacke aus... und ich muss sagen, die Ergonomie verbessert sich fuer mich auch nicht. Der Weg fuer den Daumen ist zwar "kuerzer" aber mehr "verwinkelt... hoert sich komisch an,... fuehlt sich auch so an 

110mm? + 27mm Vorbau? Was fuer einen Steuersatz hast du drin??? Das wird SACKE eng... aber wenn dann geil


----------



## maddda (14. August 2014)

Moin Jungs
Da wirs mit den 137mm zu eng denke ich..selbst bei nem verdammt flachen Steuersatz musste ja noch 4-5mm Bauhöhe rechnen...

@ Sascha...Mir gefällt das silber auch net. Das muss schwarz!

@ Veikko Hört sich ja gut an bei dir! Wirst dich auch wieder an die arbeitszeiten usw gewöhnen glaub mir

@Jens...ich werd hier immer neidischer, hier regnets nur noch-.-


EDIT: Neuer Sattel fürs on one:




Gar net mal schlecht für 40steine


----------



## Metrum (14. August 2014)

Harry Porter im Regal!!! 
Wenn dem Hintern der Sattel auch gefällt dann passt es doch. Ist das jetzt ein Versuch oder hattest du den schon mal?


----------



## maddda (14. August 2014)

Isn Test... SLR passt mir iwe nur aufm Rennrad. Wollte keine 200€ für noch einen Speedy ausgeben, da hab ich gedacht fizik testen kann man ja au ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Gar net mal schlecht für 40steine



Normaler Preis für 'nen Tundra. An dem Sattel stört mich nur die "Bauhöhe". Sonst bin ich auf beiden Rädern sehr zufrieden damit. Und es gibt so viele schöne Farben 

War heute endlich wieder mit Federgabel und großem LRS Rad fahren. Wie das läuft...  Das Wetter hat auch perfekt gepasst - etwas feucht, ca. 20 °C und zum Schluss sogar Sonne.


----------



## InoX (15. August 2014)

eben. Die sind an vielen Kompletträdern verbaut und deshalb ziemlich billig. Die gibts teilweise auch neu für den Preis.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. August 2014)

Also mein schwarz/blauer Tundra ist von einem Giant XTC und der schwarz/weiße ist von einem Flash  Und die sind beide von ETWRlern aus B/BB.


----------



## InoX (15. August 2014)

Na das ist ja passend.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2014)

Also meiner ist fast neu gewesen und Versand auch inklu. Das mit der Bauhöhe finde ich gerade gut bei dem, weil auf meinem on one war ich 5mm vor Max. auszug...jetzt musste ich die stütze wieder 2-3cm reinschieben


----------



## InoX (15. August 2014)

Wenn man sich so dicht am maximalen Auszug bewegt ist das recht praktisch.

Ich fand dass es etwas komisch aussah obwohl mir die Fizik Sättel eigentlich sehr gut gefallen und ich immer einen haben wollte.







Edit: Jetzt mit SLR habe ich meine Stütze maximal ausgezogen. Es ist aber auch nur eine 350er.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2014)

Die zeiten der 350er stützen sind bei mir lange vorbei. Ich fahre gerne kurze Oberrohre so ca. 603-605mm und da sinds meistens Sitzrohr um die 460mm bei 1,84 muss da die 400er her


----------



## InoX (15. August 2014)

In einem aktuellen Standardrahmen hätte ich vermutlich auch eine 400er gebraucht.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2014)

Da hat son Maßrahmen echt Vorteile. Wir sind grad aufm Weg zum Bikediscount Megastore und danach wird erstmal iWo gegessen


----------



## InoX (15. August 2014)

Einfach nur zum Gucken oder suchst du etwas bestimmtes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 110mm? + 27mm Vorbau? Was fuer einen Steuersatz hast du drin??? Das wird SACKE eng... aber wenn dann geil



Z.Zt. noch der mit unterer externen Schale, aber das 44er Steuerrohr verträgt ja semi-integ. oben + unten. Hatte  25mm für den Flatforce in Erinnereung..


----------



## InoX (15. August 2014)

laut Syntace sind es aber 27 mm.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2623


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2014)

Was meint dann das hier?



InoX schrieb:


> laut Syntace sind es aber 27 mm.
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2623





> Flaches 3:5 Boomtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur den Mittelteil des Vorbaus?


----------



## maddda (15. August 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Einfach nur zum Gucken oder suchst du etwas bestimmtes?


Ach nur mal so, regnet den ganzen Tag schon und wir ham uns gedacht wir gehen essen und fahren mal vorbei


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2014)

Ich wuerde mti 27mm rechnen. Wenn du allerdings auf internes 1 1/8 Lager wechselst spaarst du wie viel mm?
Koennte sein, das es dann langt und du brauchst dann auch kein 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 Konus


----------



## pirat00 (15. August 2014)

Falls ich nachher zu Hause bin kann ich den Vorbau messen, hab ich ja in 99mm daheim liegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2014)

Ok! Das woe über steht Spaß auf dem Plan!
Der Gerät:


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2014)

Gutes Gerät! Schon getestet?

In der Leichtbaugalerie gehts mal außergewöhnlich gut zu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2014)

Stimmt!  Schöne Seite aktuell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2014)

Morgen... MORGEN!
Geh mit dem ex weltcup dh-ler Kumpel schreddern


----------



## pirat00 (15. August 2014)

@taunusteufel78:




Sorry für die schlechte Qualität.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2014)

noch schlimmer :/


----------



## maddda (16. August 2014)

Morgen! So gleich geht's wieder los... 5ter lauf NRW-MarathonTrophy... Ma gucken wies läuft... regnet schomma also philippwetter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin!

Super  -  Vielen Dank!! 

Somit ist die Lefty raus.  


Allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2014)

Eben gesehen.   -  Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken....

Meine Schwester auf der Startseite vom HiBike..

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n51c2d3d543edd/HIBIKE-Trikot.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen! So gleich geht's wieder los... 5ter lauf NRW-MarathonTrophy... Ma gucken wies läuft... regnet schomma also philippwetter


Seit zwei Minuten unterwegs 
Viel Spaß und maximaler Erfolg!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2014)

Wie wars?


----------



## maddda (16. August 2014)

So ich habe fertig. Bin dieses Jahr knapp zwei Minuten langsamer als letztes Jahr gewesen. War dieses Jahr aber auch viel schlammiger und es hat zwischendurch echt geschüttet...Bin zufrieden 
Hat immerhin für Platz 13 AK und 20€ Preisgeld gereicht


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2014)

Sauber!
Aber der Frohn hat ja einen rausgehauen 

Gerade erstmal einen ordentlichen VR-Reifen erstanden: Spezi Purgatory 29x2.3 fürs Enduro HT


----------



## maddda (16. August 2014)

Das Teil geht richtig Böse!

Ohne Spaß was da heut am Start war annormalLEtztes Jahr war ich mit2:30 auf Platz9 (Ak)jetzt mit 2:31:45 auf schlechterer Strecke auf 13 und du warst noch net mal am Start


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2014)

Hab vorhin schon mal in die Finisher-Liste geschaut. *Desch brudaaaal*

Nächste Woche hätte ich übrigens noch Zeit viel zu biken.


----------



## maddda (16. August 2014)

Hört sich gut an, dann drehn wa mal wieder ne Runde! Hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit....


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2014)

Morgen Jungs... Ich weis nicht so richtig. Das Enduro hat mich gestern echt geschafft! 1200hm, der Kumpel mit dem 4KG leichteren Jeckhil Carbon. Das Specci wippt hinten sogar auf Climb wie doof. Dazu hat irgend ein Depp am Specci die sattelstuetze gefettet! Kein Wunder das ich langsam aber sicher 3cm zu tief sass...
Aber bergab schon krass... die frage ist nur, ob ich das brauch... heute nochmal Kandel fahren. Mal sehen.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2014)

Ich predige ja immer wieder...Enduro Hardtail


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2014)

jaaa... ein 13cm Primal waere durchaus auch ne Moeglichkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. August 2014)

VIel Putt machen kann man da auch net Mein Vater hat in seinem Stumpi auch schon einige lagersätze aufgeraucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2014)

waere fuer mich halt "altagstauglicher"... wobei ich dann glaub ich sogar nur 12cm machen wuerde... mal in mich gehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2014)

Gerade mit Philipp unterwegs gewesen...





Die nächsten 3 Wochenenden wird's erstmal schwierig/unmöglich, Rad zu fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2014)

Soo... Heute kandel ging schon besser. Das Rad will einfach entspannt hoch gekurbelt werden. Runter war schon gut,... Aber ich würde mal behaupten, daß ich das keine 160mm gebraucht hätte. Bis auf ein 100m Felsfeld wäre alles wohl mit 120mm aufwärts (Hardtail oder Fully) genauso gegangen...
Mal in mich gehen...


----------



## maddda (17. August 2014)

War grad fleißig und hab mich an die "richtige" Schaltung fürs OnOne gesetzt:


----------



## InoX (17. August 2014)

Das sind alles nur Sachen die kaputtgehen. Nimm ein Hardtail.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2014)

Auch teil der Überlegung... Ich Sag nur primal29

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (17. August 2014)

Habe mir jetzt doch mal einen breiteren Lenker montiert. Irgrndwie habe ich in letzter Zeit ständig das Gefühl, dass mein Vorderrad wegknickt in Kurven. Habe jetzt 640 mm statt 580 mm dran. Mal sehen ob sich da was bessert.


der Primal gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2014)

Gut. Dann fahren wenigstens nicht alle Primal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. August 2014)




----------



## maddda (18. August 2014)

Moin! Wir haben ein Geburtstagskind! AUch hier nomma alles Gute Sascha


----------



## maddda (18. August 2014)

...Sry wegen doppelpost...pc hat mist gebaut^^


----------



## InoX (18. August 2014)

Alles Gute auch von mir.  Auf viele weitere spannende Diskussionen im kommenden Jahr.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2014)

Alles Gute Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2014)

Disku waaaas? Ich doch nicht! 

Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (18. August 2014)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. August 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alles Gute Sascha!



na von mir auch


----------



## maddda (19. August 2014)

Mittach!

Hier regnets schon den ganzen Tach Katzen und Hunde-.-
Zum Glück bin ich gestern schon knapp 5Stunden RR gefahren. Heut abend setz ich mich dann mal nen bisserl auffe Rolle...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2014)

Rolle später zum ausnüchtern. So zusagen eine Ausnüchterungsrolle


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2014)

Hier ist es bewoelkt, aber ab und zu scheint auch die Sonne. Ich werde wohl auf dem weg zum Shop nochmal eine letzte Runde mit dem Enduro fahren. Diesmal mit Montagepaste an der Stuetze und nur 20% Sag... vllt geht da ja noch was


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2014)

Keiner da? Zzz!
Ich hab heute das Enduro zurück gebracht... Natürlich über den Kandel (1000hm) 
Kaum stellt man den Dämpfer manuell ein und nicht über Autosag hat man nur 25% und nicht gute 45%, dann noch Montagepaste auf die Stütze und das Teil fährt sich auch bergauf wie ein Fahrrad

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (20. August 2014)

So Rahmen für Vaddi is endlich da:




Wird dann wohl British Racing Green


----------



## BENDERR (20. August 2014)

Sieht geil aus. Was is das fürn rahmen?


----------



## maddda (20. August 2014)

Ist ein Funworks 29 
Haben die uns auf Anfrage roh geschickt


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Da Klarlack drauf und gut ist 
Untersuchung in der Sportmedizin war auch gut. 80mg Eisen ist ok. Komisch wird es unter 40... da war ich schon. 
Heute Test gefahren mit 330Watt an der Schwelle bei 83kg. Da noch 2-3Kg runter und es geht gut was. Ich fuehle mich auch wieder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. August 2014)

Wenn man nah rangeht ist die Oberfläche net wirklich schon. Und der Rahmen bzw das Rad geht auf ne Messe für Oberflächenbeschichtung


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2014)

Gerade ein Paket bekommen mit jeder Menge Zeugs fürs Primal. Tubelessventile, Innenlager, 200mm Bremsscheibe + Adapter und ein rotes AB Narrow-wide in 32T fürn Dirty Harry.

Achso, dummerweise hatte hiBike keine Quetschhülsen/Oliven für Avid-Bremsen. Deshalb kommen die XX Bremszangen die hier noch rumliegen erst später dran.


Gerade ausm light-bikes Forum 


> Aber das 160mm Fahrwerk lässt schon viel zu, wenn man die Fahrtechnik und/oder Eier hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2014)

Klasse. Neues AB Kettenblatt direkt nach einer dreiviertel Stunde verbogen und die Karre in ein Schlammloch geworfen.
Im Wald dann kein Empfang gehabt und das Ding halbwegs zurecht gebogen damit ich nach hause kommen konnte. Ich hoffe ich kann das richten, sonst war das die teuerste und am wenigsten haltbare Investition bisher.

Nebenbei musste ich dann noch eine halbe Stunde das Rad sauber machen


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. August 2014)

Absolute BLack? Ouh ouh... 
Für welchen Lochkreis?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2014)

Gar kein Lochkreis. Directmount/Spiderless. Deshalb ist das wohl auch passiert, denn die Dinger mit Spider sind eine ganz Ecke stabiler.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch ein dm34er auf dem Zaboo. Jetzt aber wieder Sram Spider mit 36er RaceFace. Das ganze mit dm ist irgendwie nicht so meins... ich mag den 104er Lochkreis, da hab ich genug Kettenblaetter fuer jeden Anlass


----------



## maddda (20. August 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klasse. Neues AB Kettenblatt direkt nach einer dreiviertel Stunde verbogen und die Karre in ein Schlammloch geworfen.
> Im Wald dann kein Empfang gehabt und das Ding halbwegs zurecht gebogen damit ich nach hause kommen konnte. Ich hoffe ich kann das richten, sonst war das die teuerste und am wenigsten haltbare Investition bisher.
> 
> Nebenbei musste ich dann noch eine halbe Stunde das Rad sauber machen


Na Super-.- das is ja echt der supergau


Hatte aber auch eben die Pleiten Pech und Pannenrunde schlechthin:

RR rausgeholt: Platten, dann gepflickt... Nomma platt, wieder gepflickt... beim einziehen den schlau kaputt gemacht... gut neuen Schlauch rein. Dann endlich losgefahren... nach 20minuten is der megasturm aufgezogen, obwohl davor den ganzen Tag blauer Himmel war. Also wieder nach Hause und schließlich völlig durchnässt angekommen. Wollte dann wenigstens auffer. Rolle zu Ende fahren. Hat das Rad auf der Rolle nen Platten(das Rad steht seit 3jahren nur auf der Rolle)... ging dann aber mit nachpumpen iwe...
Iwas hat mich heute vom Radfahrn abhalten wollen... das war wie verflucht


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2014)

Shit. So Tage gibts wohl


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2014)

Tach! Gerade mit Luke im Haenger noch ne Runde gedreht. Die 18% Rampe tut mit 36/34 ECHT weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. August 2014)

Hab das KB heute morgen mit einer super Konstruktion wieder gerade gedengelt. War heute 2h problemlos


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2014)

Zeigen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2014)

Ist schon wieder zerlegt. 
Lade gerade Bioshock Infinite mit allen DLCs runter. Über Steam sind das gerade mal 50GB... dauert ein bisschen


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. August 2014)

Ahh ok.. Naja gibt wohl nen Grund warum die sowas nicht im WC fahren 
Aluflaschenhalter und Stahlkettenblätter!

Obwohl ich trotz alledem die neuen AB-BB30-Blätter testen werde.


----------



## maddda (22. August 2014)

Mooin!

Soo Marcel kommt gleich rüber und dann wird Rennrad gefahrn Heute geht auch bestimmt nüx kaputt

Das ganze mit den DirectMount Kettenblättern verunsichert mich dann doch. Hätte mir als nächste Kurbel auch gut gefallen sowas directmountmäßiges, aber da bleib ich glaube ich lieber bei meinem 104er LK


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2014)

Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech, weiß ja keiner. Das KB wieder zurecht zu biegen war ein ganz schöner Akt - ist also doch recht stabil.
Dass es nicht ganz so viel abkann wie eine 70g schwerere Spider-Kettenblatt Kombi ist doch klar.
Marek Konwa fährt die übrigens im WC.

Heute hat das "Chaos-Racing-Team" alles heile gelassen. Bis auf eine abgesprungene Kette gab es nichts zu beanstanden 

Mein Speci Purgatory 2.3" ist auch angekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2014)

Oh Gott - hab gerade mitbekommen, dass Annefleur nach ihrem Sturz gestern beim XCE verstorben ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2014)

wie [email protected]?!?


----------



## maddda (23. August 2014)

Hab's auch gerade gelesen. Unfassbar


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Servus!

Ich glaub der Sommer kommt so langsam wieder


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich bin komplett und heil wieder zu Hause.
Die Räder haben alle gut mitgemacht, nur das Slide hat an Kurbel und Pedalen ein paar ordentliche Macken und einen Schuh habe ich an einem Stein seitlich aufgeschlitzt.

Radfahren ist schon extrem geworden in den letzten Jahren. In Serfaus musste auch einige Male der Notarzt ran, aber zum Glück nur Knochenbrüche.
Auch da wo ich runter bin hätte ich massenhaft krass einschlagen, abstürzen können, aber in dem Moment denkt man nur an den Spaß den man beim fahren hat.



maddda schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich glaub der Sommer kommt so langsam wieder


...jetzt ist es zu spät


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2014)

Guten Morgen miteinander!

Erstmal an Sascha nachträglich noch HAPPY BIRTHDAY U. ALLES GUTE!!! 
Habe eben erst hier reingeschaut...

Eben kam eine kleine Lieferung und ich wollte nun endlich  vorhandene Teile anbauen und testen, danach mir ein Absolut Black DM bestellen. Jetzt bin ich aber skeptisch.. 
Doch mit Spider fahren? Hm...

Bin demnächst 2-3 Tage im Chiemgau. Jemand mal dort gewesen zum Biken?

Viele Grüsse in die Runde..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2014)

Achja, @maddda 



Philipp, am WE war Idstein24 und der RSC Niederrhein ist wieder mitgefahren. Du aber nicht, oder?


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Nee du da war ich leider net...


Ich würde das absolute Black testen... glaube Marcel hatte einfach Pech. Alles kann iwe kaputt gehen


@ Jens das hört sich ja nach Spaß anNaja und wegen den Unfällen... das gehört iwe dazu ganz ungefährlich isses ja schließlich net. Solang es immer "nur" bei Knochenbrüchen bleibt geht's ja


----------



## onkel_doc (25. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen miteinander!
> 
> Erstmal an Sascha nachträglich noch HAPPY BIRTHDAY U. ALLES GUTE!!!
> Habe eben erst hier reingeschaut...
> ...


Kampenwand ist gut...steil dazu aber die Aussicht super...
Ach ja und so ne Runde um den Chiemsee ist auch mal schön...


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Nabmt!! Hab grad die neue Startseite gesehen...is ja iwe Cool

War grad eben ne Runde am Berg Buße tun 812hm auf 28,iwas Kilometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Nabmt!! Hab grad die neue Startseite gesehen...is ja iwe Cool
> 
> War grad eben ne Runde am Berg Buße tun 812hm auf 28,iwas Kilometer



Sieht sehr gut und übersichtlich aus, die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bei mir sah es ähnlich aus...28,12Km und *2*823Hm*  * bergab* 

*


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Im Urlaub geht das ja auchHier hab ich maximal 150hm am stück..

So grad noch ne Seite von meiner Hausarbeit fertig gemacht. Jez guck ich mit Vaddi Monuments Men..ma schaun wie der so is


----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2014)

Cool. Von 6 bis 14Uhr gearbeitet. Von 16 bis jetzt die Spülmaschine und drumherum zusammen gebaut.
Jetzt ab ins Bett - Sport und Abendessen fallen leider aus, dafür mache ich mir jetzt mein Frühstück...


----------



## dor michü (25. August 2014)

Mein Mitleid.... 

Ich war aber auch nicht ganz untätig....im Welligen Land 350hm auf 32km...

Sagt mal hat wer eine schnelle Verbindung zu einem China Carbon Rahmen Hersteller um die 1000-1100g? 29er versteht sich ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2014)

dor michü schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid....
> 
> Ich war aber auch nicht ganz untätig....im Welligen Land 350hm auf 32km...
> 
> Sagt mal hat wer eine schnelle Verbindung zu einem China Carbon Rahmen Hersteller um die 1000-1100g? 29er versteht sich ;-)


 

U.a. mal bei _light in the box _nachsehen.  Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Jez guck ich mit Vaddi Monuments Men..ma schaun wie der so is



Hab' ich mit der Freundin im Kino gesehen. Sehr kurzweiliger Film!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
das aufräumen, nacharbeiten und Post durchsehen nach einem Urlaub ist immer schlimm...hab es aber fast geschafft 

Fährt einer von euch wasserdichte Handschuhe die gut sind?
Uns sind im Vinschgau bei Regen und Kälte immer die Finger abgestorben. Winterhandschuhe hab ich, die sind aber nicht wasserdicht.


----------



## maddda (26. August 2014)

Hab gestern sogar noch zeit gehabt ein Photo zu schießen:




Die Ecke sah irgendwie schon verdammt gemütlich aus


----------



## dor michü (26. August 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch wasserdichte Handschuhe die gut sind?



Guten Morgen ;-)
Ich fahre bei kalten Temperaturen Handschuhe von Seal Skinz, sind wunderschön flauschig und stabil, nur bei Gegenwind und Temperaturen unter -5° wünsch ich mir wärmere. Die Socken sind auch richtig klasse!

Mal zum Thema ReisRahmen: was haltet ihr von dem?....Die Geometrie und und das Gewicht passt eig. oder?
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2014-New-Style-High-Quality-12x142_2014341391.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. August 2014)

Wo stehen denn da Geodaten?!


----------



## dor michü (26. August 2014)

hier: http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2014-hotselling-T800-Torayca-mtb-carbon_1643747328.html

hatte in der Browserliste den falschen kopiert^^


----------



## maddda (26. August 2014)

Ne relativ standardmäßige 29er Geo. Steuerrohr is etwas lang und ob ein EC Steuersatz rein muss oder net steht net dabei...


----------



## dor michü (26. August 2014)

Mit dem 1cm höheren Cockpit komm ich noch klar, kann man ja mal ab Radon ausprobieren. Ob ich damit klar komme wird sich zeigen, er hat halt schöne kurze Kettenstreben und einen gescheiten Lenkwinkel relativ identisch zum Radon, merkt man 0,5° am Sitzwinkel? Merkwürdig finde ich nur das Tretlagergehaüse sieht etwas luftig aus^^
Ich behalte ihn mal im Auge, leicht und recht gut verarbeitet ist er auch. 

Aber heute wird ehh erstmal Rennrad gefahren, wenn mich das Wetter lässt^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...
> Eben kam eine kleine Lieferung und ich wollte nun endlich  vorhandene Teile anbauen und testen, danach mir ein Absolut Black DM bestellen. Jetzt bin ich aber skeptisch..
> Doch mit Spider fahren? Hm...
> ...



Keine Panik! Das haelt. Ich hab es nicht kaput gemacht. @Crimson_ war wohl nur zu doof es gerade zu montieren  (SCHERZ!)



maddda schrieb:


> Hab gestern sogar noch zeit gehabt ein Photo zu schießen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus und geile Location!  
Aber der Sattel muss noch,... das weist du aber sicher selber


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Kampenwand ist gut...steil dazu aber die Aussicht super...
> Ach ja und so ne Runde um den Chiemsee ist auch mal schön...



Erstmal verschoben wegen dem Wetter...   Frauchen ist aber noch länger dort zur Kur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Moin Leute und ein besonders schönen Tag für dich, Philipp! 
Lass es dir heute extra gut gehen  und trainiere mal nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Leute und ein besonders schönen Tag für dich, Philipp !
> Lass es dir heute extra gut gehen  und trainiere mal nicht.


Welcher Philipp?


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. August 2014)

Muss maddda sein - der andere Philipp hat früher und trainiert auch nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

*Happy Birthday an alle Philippse´  

...und an maddda-Ph´lip die besten Wünsche!*


----------



## maddda (27. August 2014)

Danke Jungs!!!


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Leute und ein besonders schönen Tag für dich, Philipp!
> Lass es dir heute extra gut gehen  und trainiere mal nicht.



Wird gemacht heute Abend gehts Rippchen essen
Heute und morgen hab ich eh Sportverbot, weils am Freitag zur Leistunsdiagnostik geht


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Aber schön abknabbern


----------



## maddda (27. August 2014)

Oh ja


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2014)

Alles Gute zum Ehrentag!
Hast dir scheinbar gutes Wetter geschwünscht - danke dafür


----------



## maddda (27. August 2014)

Danke!

Ohne Spaß nachdem wies gestern hier geschüttet hab ich echt net mehr dran geglaubt


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2014)

Alles Gute 
Bin auch wieder aus dem Kurzurlaub in Konstanz zurrueck... jetzt erstmal erholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2014)

2h auf dem Renner gewesen - hatte nicht so wirklich Druck. Kommt wohl vom ungewöhnlichen Schlaf- und Essrhytmus.
Hoffentlich habe ich morgen noch mal ähnlich viel Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 2h auf dem Renner gewesen - hatte nicht so wirklich Druck. Kommt wohl vom ungewöhnlichen Schlaf- und Essrhytmus.
> Hoffentlich habe ich morgen noch mal ähnlich viel Glück mit dem Wetter.



Ging mir auch so. Bin eben gefahren wie der erste Mensch.... 
Mir fehlt aber auch bissl Motivation zum Fahren. Der Druck ist irgendwie raus..


----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2014)

Stimmt. Fühlte sich so an als wäre ich noch nie Radfahren gewesen. Am Wochenende wollte ich eigentlich XC-Rennen fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stimmt. Fühlte sich so an als wäre ich noch nie Radfahren gewesen. Am Wochenende wollte ich eigentlich XC-Rennen fahren


Ich glaube den anderen Fahrern geht es auch so , also keine Panik


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

@lupus_bhg  und @InoX 

Habt ihr ein wenig Beziehungstrouble? Kam so im Leichtbaufred rüber...


----------



## InoX (27. August 2014)

unsere Posts strotzen nur so vor Harmonie und Einklang. Wir wissen was wir meinen und das macht das Forum manchmal ganz lustig. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## maddda (27. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Alles Gute
> Bin auch wieder aus dem Kurzurlaub in Konstanz zurrueck... jetzt erstmal erholen


Danke

@Marcel wenn die Trainingseinheit vorher schief geht, dann läuft das Rennen meistens gut


----------



## InoX (27. August 2014)

Achja Philipp, alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## maddda (27. August 2014)

Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg  und @InoX
> 
> Habt ihr ein wenig Beziehungstrouble? Kam so im Leichtbaufred rüber...



Schön, dass du dir Sorgen machst 
Aber alles paletti 

Am Montag kam ich von meiner MTB-Runde wieder und bin 'ne Zeit lang hinter 'nem Typen hergefahren. Irgendwann sprach er mich an, ob wir nicht schonmal zusammen gefahren wären und den Eindruck hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit. Das war vor 3 Jahren zusammen mit Constantin. Berlin ist halt 'n Dorf. Und gestern wollte er dann direkt fahren gehen...


----------



## InoX (28. August 2014)

Triptube?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2014)

Nee, dann wäre ich heute noch nicht zu Hause, wüsste dann aber, wieviel besser doch 29er sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Sascha, wie war eigentlich der Enduro-Trip mit dem Spezi? ...alles heil geblieben.
Ich war jedenfalls erstaunt wie schnell man sich an 160mm (bergab) gewöhnt und man immer mutiger wird. Man darf nur nicht übermütig werden, sonst kann man sich schnell an den vielen Gesprächen über Knochenbrüche und Kapselsprengungen in der Chillzone an der Talstation beteiligen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2014)

Morgen!
Das Enduro war sehr spassig. Problem war nur die rutschende Stuetze (am letzten tag mit Montagepaste fest betoniert) und die besche*** AutoSag Einstellung. Die 45% Sage haben gewippt wie doof, bis ich es "klassisch" auf 25% eingestellt habe.

Muss echt mal schauen,... aber den Fuhrpark durch das hier zu ergaenzen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

Mach das ...geile Karre. Du hast wenigstens auch die Berge dafür vor der Haustür.
Eine Variostütze muss noch rein  Die neue Pike funktioniert sahnig...fahre sie relativ weich mit 30%Sag bist zum Anschlag 
Ein 29er bügelt natürlich alles weg, wobei das 27,5er auch schon einiges glättet...ist vielleicht ein bisschen wendiger.
Nimm das Bike nicht zu klein...20" bei 1,82 ist für mich perfekt 
Na denne, mal sehen wie lange du widerstehen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2014)

Ich hatte das L und das hat gut gepasst. 
Variostuetze erstmal net. Ich wuerde da meine 430er Shannon rein hauen, dann sitze ich auch gut ueberdem Pedal und es passt ganz gut. 
Die ersten 2 Tage hab ich den Sattel als tuner gemacht, am 3 Tag nicht mehr... war auch net schlimm. Ich brauche einfach was zwischen den Knien zum Lenken 
29er will ich damit ich nicht 2 verschieden LR Groessen im Keller rumstehen habe (Reifen, Schlaeuche... usw).
Wie lange? So lange bis es bei uns endlich http://www.leaserad.de/ gibt...


----------



## maddda (28. August 2014)

Variostütze brauch ich an meinem Kantenklatscher auch eigentlich net. Wenns auf die Hometrails geht muss ich net zwangsläuftig absenken und im Urlaub wird eh geshuttelt

Ich warte schon den Ganzen Tag auf den Eurobikebeitrag von SRAM und Hope. Bis jez war für mich net wirklich was interessantes dabei


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

Der Ars** braucht doch Freiraum 



und wenn es ständig in Gegenanstiege geht mit anschließendem kniffligen Steilabfahrten (runter vom Madritschjoch z.B.)
ist so ein Teil praktisch.


----------



## maddda (28. August 2014)

Wie du fährst mit dem teil nicht nur runter?:O


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

z.B. zum Holly Hansen II Trail geht es erst lockere 1000HM  bergauf, ehe es dann schön fluffig wieder runter geht. Wobei in dem Fall kann man die Stütze auch manuell verstellen....unten raus und oben rein.


----------



## mete (28. August 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Variostützen, die gleichzeitig Federn?


----------



## maddda (28. August 2014)

Wenns sie schlecht geserviced sind ja


----------



## mete (28. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenns sie schlecht geserviced sind ja



dann lassen sie sich aber auch nicht mehr dauerhaft absenken...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

Federnde kenne ich nicht, nur welche die durch abgerissene Hydr.Leitung nicht mehr zu bewegen waren. Sehr unangenehm wenn die Stütze in der untersten Stellung versagt.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2014)

Sehr unangenehm wenn sie dich nach oben vom Rad schiesst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. August 2014)

Ne, rausgeschossen kommt sie nicht (das wär schmerzhaft ) aber man muss den Rest der Tour mit den Knien in Ohrhöhe fahren oder man bekommt sie ein Stückchen höher montiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2014)

So! Heute geschmeidige 2,5h und 70km - bin über Herdecke, Wetter, Witten bis nach Gevelsberg und Volmarstein gekommen. Dann über Wetter und die Syburg zurück 
Am Ende gabs noch einen kurzen Schauer, war aber noch warm!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2014)

Ich war nur 1,5h fahren. Dafür aber Intervalle
Läuft so langsam wieder. Ich hoffe das wird was bei der DM.
Wer ist eigentlich sonst noch da?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2014)

Die 8km hoch bis Hiddinghausen habe ich auch gedrückt


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. August 2014)

Das wird hier auch erwartet!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. August 2014)

Wobei es in Volmarstein durchs Wohngebiet ca. 1km recht steil bergab geht. Da könnte man dann gut härtere Intervalle drücken. Natürlich in die andere Richtung.
Aber von nix kommt auch nix


----------



## maddda (29. August 2014)

Morgen!

Sitze grad bei meinem Vater auf der Arbeit...wir fahren nemmich gleich beide von da aus zur Leistungsdiagnostik. Ma guggn was dabei rauskommt....

Ich warte gerade immernoch sehnsüchtig auf die Eurobikenews von SRAM und bete, dass eine X9-11fach kassette kommt


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Shimano bringt auch 11fach ....viel Erfolg und lass die Testeinrichtung ganz


----------



## maddda (29. August 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> Shimano bringt auch 11fach ....viel Erfolg und lass die Testeinrichtung ganz


11-Fach XT auch?!Das doofe is ja das die 11Fach XTR ja 11-40 hat. Warum haben die kein verdammtes 10er Ritzel gebaut und den Krempel auf nen XD Freilaufkörper gesetzt. SRAM hat doch eh alles freigegeben
Ob 10 oder 11Fach is mir eigentlich egal ich brauch das verdammte 10er Ritzel für einige Strecken..Wenn die preiswerte 11Fach von Sram kommt bau ich im winter evtl um.
Bin aber jez schon fast davon überzeugt, dass keine X9-11Fach kommt, sonst wäre der Kram schon an den vorgestellten komplettbikes gewesen

...werd mich bemühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2014)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt...


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. August 2014)

Wozu X9 wenn es X1 gibt?

Eigtl. ist es doch gut, dass Shimano auf einen speziellen Frielauf verzichtet.


----------



## dor michü (29. August 2014)

Das ist ganz einfach...wir arbeiten nicht bei einer Schweizer Bank, die X9 wird noch ein wenig günstiger sein wie die X1 sein, ist ja soweit wie ich weiß die Allmountain Version von X01. Oder?

Micha


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2014)

Dumm nur, dass die X1 Kassette im Moment genauso teuer ist wie die X01. Rentiert sich also gar nicht 
Wollte eigentlich bis zum Bundesligafinale in BSD alles umgerüstet haben.

Allen einen schönen Start ins Wochenende


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. August 2014)

Das ist ja wiederum ne andere Geschichte. Die X1 ist ja auch ein schwerer Klotz wie eine normale 10-Fach Kassette.
Nach nem 3/4 Jahr muss ich mich nun auch mal einer neuen X01 Kassette umschauen


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2014)

Ich glaube ein größeres Sparschwein muss her ... Eurobike 2014  zeigt brauchbare Dinge....die ich haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. August 2014)

So bin wieder da. Es ist alles in Ordnung. Wir haben auch eine Ultraschalluntersuchung vom Herz machen lassen. Durchmesser der Hauptschlagader wurde gemessen, untersuchung auf Herzrythmusstörungen während der belastung usw. Alles Gut
Leistungsdiagnostik war auch gut. Aerobe Schwelle liegt Momentan bei 260WattBei 2,0 mmmol. Maxleistung bei 425Watt. Der Arzt meinte im Rennen wäre dann evtl noch ein bisschen mehr drin. War auch ohne Klickies gefahren...
Jens du hattest überigens mal wieder Recht. Nachdem ich aufm Ergometer war sollte mein Vater drauf und die Manschette für die Blutdruckmessung hat nicht mehr funktioiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2014)

Sooo... ich hab nun doch Furtwangen anstatt Obwalden gemedet... die wollten 100Euro! Da unterstuetze ich doch lieber fuer 50Euro ein Lokales Rennen, das mit echt viel Herzblut gemacht wird... und ich hab nur 40 Minuten Anfahrt


----------



## baloo (29. August 2014)

O-Tour ist aber auch super! Aber die CH Marathons sind halt für viele Ausländer schon teuer, der starke Franken! Gut für uns Schweizer, schlecht für euch.
Starte morgen beim Nationalpark M.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2014)

Zumal ich einen guten Marathon direkt vor der Haustür, für die Hälfte habe... Und das woe davor schon bei der DM im Saarland bin...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (29. August 2014)

50€ fürn lokales rennen is aber auch ordentlich. Die Rennen von der NRW-Marathon Trophy kosten immer so um die 18-30€


----------



## maddda (29. August 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Wozu X9 wenn es X1 gibt?
> 
> Eigtl. ist es doch gut, dass Shimano auf einen speziellen Frielauf verzichtet.


Marcel hat schon recht es is der Kassettenpreis der nervt. Bei allen anderen Sachen würde ich sofort die XX1 preise zahlen, aber nicht bei der Kassette. Ich hau im Jahr ca. 3Kassetten durch, da kann ich net 250€ für son teil blechen.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. August 2014)

.... das größte Argument gegen die XX1 ist für mich der spezielle Freilauf.

Aber nächstes Jahr gibts ja dann auch die XTR 11-fach


----------



## cpprelude (29. August 2014)

Oh, hier hatte ja vor kurzem jemand Geburtstag. Also, herzlichen Glückwunsch Philipp und bleib Gesund!


----------



## baloo (29. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zumal ich einen guten Marathon direkt vor der Haustür, für die Hälfte habe... Und das woe davor schon bei der DM im Saarland bin...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Wie ist den Furtwangen so von der Strecke her, viel Waldautobahn?
Hab auch mal überlegt?! Mal schaun wies morgen läuft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> 50€ fürn lokales rennen is aber auch ordentlich. Die Rennen von der NRW-Marathon Trophy kosten immer so um die 18-30€



120km müssen auch gesichert werden.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2014)

So... Heute 4:15h und 111km... Absichtlich wenig gegessen und völlig leer gefahren!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (30. August 2014)

Warum?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2014)

Ich bin zu fett und wollte noch bissle auf fett Reserven fahren
Aber keine Angst, ich hab mich nicht mit Absicht in einen Hungerast gefahren

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (30. August 2014)

Ok. Das hätte ich merkwürdig gefunden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2014)

Och völlig abwegig ist das auch nicht... Ich mache ja ab und zu seltsame Dinge

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2014)

Hallöche Gemeinde,
gestern gegrilltes, heute gegrilltes Fleisch ... bei mir klappt abspecken glaube ich nicht mehr  , fahre aber auch bei keiner DM mehr mit.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So... Heute 4:15h und 111km... Absichtlich wenig gegessen und völlig leer gefahren!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Gib`s zu, du hast nur das Futter zu Hause vergessen


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2014)

Ne,... Einfach zu wenig aber der Abschuss war dann nach fast 4h noch den 17% Rampe


----------



## maddda (30. August 2014)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Oh, hier hatte ja vor kurzem jemand Geburtstag. Also, herzlichen Glückwunsch Philipp und bleib Gesund!


Danke dir!
Bin mit Vaddi grad aufm Rückweg vom sechsten Lauf der NRW Marathon trophy. Naja immerhin is ne ganz passable zeit dabei rausgekommen 2:59 auf ca 62,2 km und >1700hm. Lief aber net ganz so prall hab zwischendurch ne Flasche verloren und musst an ner verpflegungsstelle anhalten zum auffüllen-.-^^


----------



## Crimson_ (30. August 2014)

Wie war das Rennen denn allgemein so?

Ich bin Vorbelastung für morgen gefahren und habe mal die Dugasts getestet: Wie auf Wolken  Auf der Straße denkst du fährst platt, im Gelände geschmeidig über alles drüber. Nur die vorderen Beläge rubbeln aufeinmal?!

So siehts jetzt mit XTR Pedalen und AB Kettenblatt aus - Bild nach dem Gartenschlauch:
(mein Hund findet es übrigens toll riesige Stöcke mit nach Hause zu bringen. muss man beim Mähen immer aufpassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. August 2014)

Schaut sehr geil aus!!!

Strecke war deutlich matschiger und aisgewaschener als letztes Jahr. was genervt hat war der Start. ich stand in der Mitte vom ersten Block, da aber ja nach dem Start ne 180grad kurve marke supereng kommt waren die ersten schon den ersten Berg hoch (dieses eine strassenstück) und ich war immernoch net losgefahren 
Ansonsten wars wieder son schnelles Fahrerfeld wie in Grafschaft. Der Kommentator so: "Der Sieger der Mittelstrecke wird so bei 3 Stunden ins Ziel kommen." Bamms Sieger bei 2:26 Platz 45 immernoch bei 3:03 oder so


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Fahre doch nicht nach Betzdorf. Hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und keine Betreuung, dazu über 150km Anreise.


----------



## maddda (31. August 2014)

Mmh schadeHier schüttet es auch schon wieder^^Sieht man sich nächste Woche in Titmaringhausen?

Gestern is mir mal wieder aufgefallen, dass ich immer auf Schotterabfahrten Zeit liegenlasse. Bei Trails is alles gut, aber wenn so grober Schotter kommt bin ich einfach total lahm-.-

Ich werd gleich meine Reba mal wieder zusammen bauen. Hab gestern direkt nach dem Rennen mal das Casting abgezogen. Alles noch im grünen bereich. Gleich bekommt das gute Stück noch neues Öl und dann kanns weiter gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
hier hat es auch die ganze Nacht geschüttet wie aus Eimern.
Feines Rad  Marcel.
(mein Hund findet es übrigens toll riesige Stöcke mit nach Hause zu bringen. muss man beim Mähen immer aufpassen)
Der Hund merkt das ein harter Winter kommt.

Fleißiges Kerlchen Philipp


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Jetzt soll laut wetter.com Gewitter in Betzdorf sein. Vielleicht ganz gut, dass ich nicht gefahren bin. Die letzten beiden Jahre bin ich dort auch nicht angekommen.
Für Titmaringhausen habe ich gestern noch gemeldet, muss aber die 71km fahren. Fahren wir dann zusammen?


----------



## maddda (31. August 2014)

Ich versuch dranzubleiben hab auch die 71kim gemeldet

Hab gerade eben mal ne Mail an den Tuneservice geschrieben. Die Flasche habe ich gestern wohl verloren, weil die untere Nase bei meinem Tune Flaschenhalter gebrochen ist Das is schon das zweite mal. Mein Schraubwürger ist ja auch vor kurzer Zeit gebrochen. Hab denen jez erstmal ne Anfrage wegen meinen zwei Kaputten Haltern und dem Schraubwürger geschickt, ob man da nicht was machen kann. Sind immerhin teile im wert von über 100€
Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2014)

Ich weis nicht... Tune ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke und ein Verreinskollege arbeitet da... aber so richtig warm werde ich mit den Teilen nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Wenn man das so hört, bin ich froh keine Teile von Tune besessen zu haben und auch in Zukunft nicht damit geplant zu haben.
Ausgenommen der Speedneedle - aber der ist ja eigentlich von Jürgen Mikus.


----------



## InoX (31. August 2014)

Der Vorbau ist unauffällig aber einen Würger habe ich auch schon zerwürgt.


----------



## maddda (31. August 2014)

Jez muss ich den würger nur wiederfinden. Dachte er liegt bei mir in der Vitrine, dem war aber nicht so

Mit Tune is bei mir auch schluss. Das einzige was taugt sind die AC schnellspanner und der Speedneedle...Aber der kommt ja, wie marcel schon gesagt hat net mal von denen


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Ergebnisliste von Betzdorf anschaue habe ich doch alles richtig gemacht. Von 14 Fahrern nur 10 angekommen. 
Gewonnen hat ein kasachischer Fahrer dessen Namen ich noch nie gehört habe?!


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)

Ich fahr auch die Mittelstrecke in Titmaringshausen. Zum ersten Mal nicht Kurzstrecke ... außer BadHarzburg und Schotten (3., bzw. 1. AK) 

Hab's nem Freund versprochen. Bin gespannt!!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Wird auf jedenfall hart 
Mal sehen ob ich dann wie letztes Jahr kurz nach dem Start 50m vor dem Feld bin, weil keiner mitgegangen ist und ich mich dann erstmal zurückfallen lasse


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2014)

So ging es mir mal beim sbm ... Hielt aber nicht lange
Da kam dann irgendwann so einer mit komisch bunten steifen auf den Trikot (und noch einige andere...)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Hat dann schon für P2 und AK1 gereicht 
War nur komisch, dass da so keiner mitkam. War hinter dem Motorrad erst langsam und dann bildete sich ein riesen Knäuel - hab das kurzerhand auseinander gefahren.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)

In Schotten gab's keine richtige Kurzstrecke und in BadHarzburg war eine Runde mit 19km zu kurz. Das war dann das erste Rennen überhaupt, in dem ich mehrmals (3x) die gleiche Runde fahren musste. Die dritte Runde war dann wirklich zäh und da habe ich mir mehr als einmal einen noch leichteren Gang als 34T/36 gewünscht...

Zweimal 35km ist für mich also eine völlig neue Erfahrung. Mal sehen, wie sich das 'hier muss ich noch mal hoch' dann anfühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Normalerweise fahre ich ja hier im Sauerland überall die Mittelstrecke, in Titmaringhausen konnte man als Lizenzler bis letztes Jahr auch noch Kurzstrecke fahren. War auch ganz gut so, denn die ist schon recht hart!
Aber mit 34/36 kommt man doch so ziemlich überall hoch? Kann mich nicht erinnern im Marathon schon mal 34/40 gebraucht zu haben, im XC-Rennen keine Frage.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)

Naja, im Harz ging's schon ganz schön hoch. Da musst Du halt ziemlich drücken, da is nix mit kraftsparend hoch pedalieren... Hinten raus wurde es dann halt echt etwas ... eng 

Aber das wird schon. Ich werd' das Rennen angehen wie immer: Vollgas (im Economy-Mode) und los


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2014)

Hi hi... Ihr "Nordlichter" 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Wir haben hier eben nur Sägezahn


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2014)

Spaß haben Wort hier nicht... Darum kann ich es auch nicht

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)

Ja... leider nur Sägerzahn! Geht immer zu schnell wieder runter...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Auf langen steilen Stücken bin ich ja schon ziemlich gut - aber davon gibts hier nicht so viel.
Bin auch auf 24h-Rennen Kursen dagegen verhältnismäßig schlecht


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

Wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet, würde ich gerne mal im Schwarzwald oder in den Alpen fahren.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. August 2014)

Ja!! Etappen-Rennen sind auf jeden Fall auch mein Fernziel. Der Trans Schwarzwald Bericht gestern hat mir mal wieder tierisch Lust gemacht...

Ein Marathon dort würde aber auch erstmal reichen


----------



## maddda (31. August 2014)

Salzkammerguttrophy fänd ich auch mal geil 210km und 7000hmStart 5:00 zielschluss 21:00


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2014)

Schwarzwald Bike Marathon am 14.9. In Furtwangen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (31. August 2014)

Mmh wäre sogar noch was gewesen, aber das Wochenende drauf fahr ich 24h von Wittenborn...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2014)

Ist eh eine relativ langweilige Strecke, aber ein Netzes Rennen (120 km und 3000hm).
Eine lustige Stücke wäre Bad Wildbad... Aber nur eine 30km Runde und nur kurze Anstiege, aber fette Trails!
Und 2015 soll es wieder Kirchzarten, das "Rennrad-MTB" Rennen geben 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. August 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schwarzwald Bike Marathon am 14.9. In Furtwangen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Bad Salzdetfurth ist da


----------



## daniel77 (31. August 2014)

http://www.iron-bike.ch/home.html

Ist so spät im Jahr, da hat jeder Zeit


----------



## baloo (1. September 2014)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.iron-bike.ch/home.html
> 
> Ist so spät im Jahr, da hat jeder Zeit


Leider nein, dann sind dieses Jahr Herbst-Schulferien und muss dann in den Family Strandurlaub 

War am Samstag im Engadin am Nationalpark Marathon, lange Runde, knüppelhart mit "riesigen Sägezähnen"!!!

Heute morgen jetzt wie angeworfen Schmerzen auf der Kniescheibe, keine Ahnung wie so, aber kann kaum laufen, kennt jemand das?
Könnte dies e.v. eine Überbelastung sein -> Chondropathia Patellae?!


----------



## maddda (1. September 2014)

Hatte ich dieses Jahr nach rad am Ring mal kurz, aber nur direkt danach. Am anderen Tag wars wieder Weg...Einfach mal abwarten.

So gleich wird erstmal noch ne Hopenabe und noch a bisserl Zeugs geordert


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer,
esst immer schön auf und seid nett zu euren Frauen....ich brauche am 4.10. schönes Wetter 
Der Stoneman im Erzgebirge soll Spaß machen 

Knie hatte ich mal vor Jahren durch zu schwere Gänge ... jetzt bin ich der Nähmaschinentreter mit abgewinkelten Schuhen, alles wieder gut.


----------



## baloo (1. September 2014)

Scheisse, war grad bei Doc, Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie, 10 Tage Pause wenns gut läuft.
Keine Ahnung wie so was einfach über Nacht kommt, keine Verletzung nichts, Doc meinte ggf. Überlastung oder Disbalance in der Oberschenkel Muskulatur durch zuwenig dehnen ???


----------



## h0rst99 (1. September 2014)

Im Zweifel immer eine zweite Meinung einholen.


----------



## maddda (1. September 2014)

Das stimmt! Evtl hat sich die Entzündung ja schon vorher angekündigt, nur du hast es einfach noch nicht gemerkt?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## baloo (2. September 2014)

Thanks, nach Punktierung des Knies gehts schon besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2014)

Immer toll, wenn der Druck weg ist 
Morgen!


----------



## maddda (2. September 2014)

Morgen! Das hört sich doch schomma gut an


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
treibt Sport oder bleibt gesund 
3xHolz ... z.Z. macht mein Körper was ich will und muckt nicht rum.


----------



## maddda (2. September 2014)

Bevor ich gleich einkaufen gehe...hat evtl jemand von euch ein 30er Narrow Wide mit 104er LK zu verkaufen?


----------



## mete (2. September 2014)

Ich hab nen 34er works components (passt leider nicht für 11-fach, daher so gut wie neu).


----------



## maddda (2. September 2014)

Nen 34er hab ich selber hier...trotzdem danke


----------



## BENDERR (2. September 2014)

Moin!
außer Sascha kommt niemand am WE zur DM nach St. Ingbert, oder?

@Sascha
Biste Samstag abend auch schon dort?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2014)

Ich komme erst am Sonntag frueh hoch. sind ja nur 3h von mir und ich fahre mit dem Kumpel hoch, der auch erst am Sonntag fahren will. Darf ich meine Frau und den kleinen Gangster am Samstag noch aergern


----------



## BENDERR (2. September 2014)

puh, dann steht ihr ja mitten in der nacht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. September 2014)

Wär mir glaub ich auch zu früh so vorm rennen


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. September 2014)

Dann sehen wa uns ja evtl. 
Muss man ja mal ein paar andere ausm Forum kennenlernen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. September 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Doc meinte ggf. Überlastung oder Disbalance in der Oberschenkel Muskulatur durch zuwenig dehnen ???



ist ja schon mal gut, dass Du einen Doc hast, der wohl etwas Ahnung von der Sache hat. Ich bin mit einer verheiratet und obwohl sie vom Fach ist, bin ich während unserer Ehe kein einziges Sportleiden losgeworden. Es heißt immer nur Voltaren und warten.

Auch wenn das Punktieren etwas geholfen hat, eine wirkliche dauerhafte Lösung ist das dann nicht. Ein eventuelles Muskelungleichgewicht kommt von der einseitigen Bewegung beim Radfahren. Einfach ausgedrückt, der "äußere" Oberschenkelmuskel ist total stark, der Innenschenkel (v.a. der über dem Knie) und die Rückseite "verkümmert". Dadurch wird das Knie belastet, da nicht alles "geometrisch" im Gleichgewicht ist. Wenn man dann auch noch hart trainiert, oder so eine Belastung wie den NBM am Wochenende fährt, kann es schon Aua machen.

Dauerhaft hilft bei Knie eigentlich nur (mit Gewichten) Kniebeugen-machen, damit alle Muskeln trainiert werden. Vorausgesetzt deine Geo beim Rad stimmt.

Es kann aber auch einfach nur sein, dass Du beim NBM einfach zu harte Gänge gefahren bist. Zusammen mit dem naßkaltem Wetter kann man sich da schon auch mal was entzünden.


----------



## baloo (2. September 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ist ja schon mal gut, dass Du einen Doc hast, der wohl etwas Ahnung von der Sache hat. Ich bin mit einer verheiratet und obwohl sie vom Fach ist, bin ich während unserer Ehe kein einziges Sportleiden losgeworden. Es heißt immer nur Voltaren und warten.
> 
> Auch wenn das Punktieren etwas geholfen hat, eine wirkliche dauerhafte Lösung ist das dann nicht. Ein eventuelles Muskelungleichgewicht kommt von der einseitigen Bewegung beim Radfahren. Einfach ausgedrückt, der "äußere" Oberschenkelmuskel ist total stark, der Innenschenkel (v.a. der über dem Knie) und die Rückseite "verkümmert". Dadurch wird das Knie belastet, da nicht alles "geometrisch" im Gleichgewicht ist. Wenn man dann auch noch hart trainiert, oder so eine Belastung wie den NBM am Wochenende fährt, kann es schon Aua machen.
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir schon recht mit den Disbalancen. Weiss aber aus langjähriger Erfahrung, dass dies zu Problemen führen kann und achte daher auf ausgewogenes ganzheitliches Training (u.a. auch Kniebeugen).
Als Ursache könnte aber mein neuer Speci Schuh ausgemacht sein, den ich erst seit ca. 1 Monat fahr und bis dato noch nie auf einer so langen Tour getragen habe.
Oder vielleicht werden wir einfach auch älter !!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. September 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht werden wir einfach auch älter !!!



ja, da steckt viel Wahrheit in dem Satz ....


----------



## BENDERR (2. September 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Dann sehen wa uns ja evtl.
> Muss man ja mal ein paar andere ausm Forum kennenlernen.


wir kennen uns doch schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. September 2014)

Soo Jungens hier is was eingetrudelt









Bin so froh, dass ich Vaddi überzeugen konnte mal kein Schwarzes Bike zu bauen^^ Er ist auch ziemlich glücklich mit dem Farbton


----------



## InoX (3. September 2014)

Pulverbeschichtung? Kommen da noch Aufkleber drauf?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2014)

Erinnert mich an mein Skandal...


----------



## maddda (3. September 2014)

Jup is Pulver
Ajo BTW Onoardvideo vom Finale gestern:


----------



## InoX (3. September 2014)

Verdammt ballern die da lang. Echt krass.


----------



## baloo (3. September 2014)

war mal ein richtig spannendes Finale!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2014)

sehr geil!


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. September 2014)

Und die Strecke is auch wenigstens mal sehr abwechslungsreich gewesen! Erste und letzte Kurve entschieden 
Dass der Federspiel durch die Luft flog is ja kein Wunder wenn man doof guckt und fast stehen bleibt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
in der Farbe hatte ich mal meine MZ TS250 lackiert. Sieht gut aus , aber warum machst du aus dem Ausfallende so ein Geheimnis?


----------



## h0rst99 (3. September 2014)

Ich finde, die Strecke war einer WM nicht würdig, da viel zu wenig Überholmöglichkeiten.

Daran können selbst liebevoll in Szene gesetzte Ruderboot-Fahrer nichts ändern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. September 2014)

Waren doch sogar relativ viele überholmöglichkeiten. Die DM in Saalhausen hatte weitaus weniger...

Bin ja immernoch beeindruckt wie die da fahren...Phsyik scheint da nen Fremdwort zu sein


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2014)

Der Sturz vom Wildhaber war ohne Physik!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2014)

Hab auch gedacht...was zum teufel mach der da?!


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2014)

Gar nicht mal soooo teuer: http://absoluteblack.cc/black-diamond-hubs.html


----------



## Berrrnd (3. September 2014)

500 € für nen nabenpaar sind nicht teuer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2014)

und was koenne die besser als z.b. 240s?


----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> 500 € für nen nabenpaar sind nicht teuer?



Guck dir einfach mal Acros, ChrisKing, DT und POP an. Alle ungefähr auf dem selben Preisniveau, eher sogar teurer.


Conrad kotzt mich gerade an! 3 Wochen für den Tausch eines defekten Displays am Handy gebraucht, jetzt habe ich einen Fleck(finger) zwischen Displayglas und Display.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. September 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und was koenne die besser als z.b. 240s?



Diamanten gehören zumindest nicht an ein Rad!


----------



## maddda (3. September 2014)

Ich find die Naben Geil!

Argh....hab am 1.9 bei CRC was bestellt und immernoch steht da: BESTELLSTATUS: PROCESSING Eigentlich stand bei der Bestellung, dass sie auch am 1.9 rausgeht. Hatte nemmich kurz nach mittach bestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. September 2014)

Heute den werten Herrn Mordmüller beim Straßentrain getroffen - gibt einen guten Windschatten der Bursche 

Hatte ich bei CRC auch schon mal, 3x gecheckt ob auch alles lieferbar ist und trotzdem 2 Tage gedauert.


----------



## maddda (3. September 2014)

Mmh vielleichngehts ja morgen dann raus.. hoffe mal.
Sind nemmich wichtige Teile drin..Nabe...Lenker...Schaltwerk^^


----------



## maddda (4. September 2014)

Mooooin!

Hier is total geiles wetter! Heut nammitach gehts dann rauf aufs Bike
Hab gestern erstmal lange am Fuji geschraubt...Der Marathon in Nordenau hat einen Satz Bremsbeläge gekostet^^

EDIT: Geht gerade bei Facebook rum:
http://dirtmountainbike.com/news/roadies-biggest-cheating-bastards-ever.html#!bPzop0

Mit sowas könnte ich dann auch Profi werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich dachte schon es liegt an meinem Gesabbel das es hier ruhiger wird, aber ohne mich geht ja Garnichts 

Allen DM-Athleten viel Erfolg 

Ich bin morgen in Erfurt zum Badminton Mixed  Freizeitklasse  und ein LRS habe ich auch im Auge aus dem Bikemarkt


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2014)

Moin Jens und Rest!

Wird bestimmt bei schlechterem Wetter wieder mehr los sein auf dieser Seite. Ich komme immer noch nicht richtig mit meinen verfügbaren Zeitfenstern klar. Bin schon froh wenn ich mal zwei Stunden in der Garage verschwinden kann, was aber gut tut. Dieses WE ist mein einzig freies in diesem Monat.  Sonst Lehrgänge oder Dienst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2014)

Hallo Veikko,
schön das du zu tun hast  
Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich an das bisschen "Freizeit"  ...mir geht es da ähnlich. Man braucht nur bei dem Wetter Hobbys für drinnen und draußen, damit man sich nicht ärgert wenn es mal wieder regnet und nichts richtiges unternehmen kann.
Macht die Arbeit noch Spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. September 2014)

Ja, Spaß macht es immer noch und da habe ich auch keine Sorgen dass es sich ändert. Aber entweder hat man keine Freizeit oder wenn doch liegt soviel an dass man nicht weiß was man zuerst machen soll und mal nix machen ist auch ganz schön. Wobei man dabei dann immer den Kopf mit den Dingen voll hat die man eigentlich auch noch machen wollte. Und wenn ich heute das Biken auf morgen verschiebe - dann regnet es morgen bestimmt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. September 2014)

Also verschiebe nichts auf morgen was du kannst heute schon besorgen 

Morgen
07 Sep





Max : 23°
Min : 15°
Schauer / wolkenlos
Wind 9 kmh NW
Luftfeuchte 70%
Niederschlag % : 65%


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2014)

Na ich war sicherheitshalber heute und für morgen noch mit dem Kumpel auf ne Runde verabredet. Doppelt hält besser!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2014)

Wie ging das Männer rennen aus?


----------



## brösmeli (6. September 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie ging das Männer rennen aus?



1. absalon
2. schurter
3. fontana
4. milatz
5. fumic


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2014)

Danke ;-)


----------



## maddda (6. September 2014)

So ich bin auch vom siebten Lauf der NRW-Marathon-Trophy zurück. Heute hats für Platz 8AK und 19 Gesamt gereicht. Marcel war knapp vier minuten vor mir auf Platz 7AK. War ne Geile strecke und Platz 3 in der Gesamtwertung ist sicher, brauch beim FInale noch net mal mehr ankommen...muss nur da sein


----------



## h0rst99 (6. September 2014)

TipTop!


----------



## maddda (6. September 2014)

Du warst heute aber echt verdammt schnell!Glückwunsch zu Platz 3 AK!


----------



## h0rst99 (6. September 2014)

Vielen Dank 

... war eine Erfahrung, zum ersten Mal die doppelte Runde zu fahren.

Die zweite Runde wurde gegen Ende dann ziemlich zäh, Krampf inklusive.

Trotzdem: Lust auf mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. September 2014)

Morgen Leute!

Ich mach heute nen ruhigen. Jez wird erstmal gegammelt und später habsch noch einiges zu schrauben


----------



## h0rst99 (7. September 2014)

Guter Plan


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2014)

Morgen Jungs!


----------



## maddda (8. September 2014)

Tach Jungs!
War gestern rötlich fleißig... hab nen 90Grad Anschluss an meine Hopetech gebastelt. Jez kann die bremsleitung von der VR Bremse gerade runter zum Sattel ohne einen Bogen zu machen


----------



## InoX (8. September 2014)

An meiner Mono mit X2 Sattel kann ich die um etwa 270 ° drehen.


War am Samstag bei den neuen Deutschpoeten im Ifa-Sommergarten. Sido und Marteria gehen ja live mal richtig ab  und zusammen gehts dann richtig steil. Hammer Show die die da abgeliefert haben.


----------



## InoX (8. September 2014)

Ach meinst du der Leitungsabgang vom Hebel geht senkrecht nach unten? hm.. interessanter Ansatz.


----------



## maddda (8. September 2014)

Kann ich auch...Es ging aber um einen 90Grad anschluss am Bremshebel.Sprich die leitung kommt nicht mehr waagerecht aus dem Hebel sondern Senkrecht


----------



## InoX (8. September 2014)

Dann hatte ich es doch noch richtig verstanden


----------



## maddda (8. September 2014)

Jup hassu






Leitung ist noch nicht richtig verlegt wie man sieht. Hab sie auch noch ein bissl länger gelassen, weil nochn anderer Lenker kommt und ich evtl. auch mal auf Federgabel wechsel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. September 2014)

Ist das der normale Abgang vom Sattel?


----------



## maddda (8. September 2014)

Nee ist ein 90 Grad Kit für den Bremshebel:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/hope-hose-connector-90deg/rp-prod3257


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2014)

Habe mich gerade gefragt warum mein Bein so juckt -> hatte noch Baumharz am Oberschenkel vom Rennen am Samstag


----------



## h0rst99 (8. September 2014)

Wow... hat's Dich geschmissen?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2014)

Nur in der Bobbahn ausgeklickt als ich den Fotografen gesehen habe und irgendwie noch fast oben aus der Kurve geflogen. Aber dann doch gerettet 

Sonst noch einmal die Kette verloren und ein lösendes Sitzpolster, dass mir während des Rennens den letzten Nerv gekostet hat.
Bin mit Platz 16 und 7. AK doch unter meinen Möglichkeiten geblieben. Hatte in der ersten Runde am asphaltierten Anstieg sogar Zeit/Luft für einen gemütlichen Plausch mit den Mitfahrern (plus verwunderte Gesichter).


----------



## h0rst99 (8. September 2014)

Der Einstieg in die Bobbahn war ziemlich haarig, das stimmt. Da hatte ich in Runde zwei einen ziemlich heftigen Vorderradrutscher, den ich gerade noch so durch Gegenlenken fangen konnte.

Alles in allem war's für mich ein super Rennen. Bin mit Platz 10 Gesamt und Platz 3 in der AK echt zufrieden.

Natürlich bin ich als (noch) 'Kurzstreckler' mit gewohnt strammen Tempo die erste Runde angefahren in der zweiten Runde war dann am Asphaltanstieg ziemlich die Luft raus. Ab da war ich dauernd kurz vor 'nem Krampf hinten rechts. Trotzdem konnte ich dann sogar noch einen Holländer einholen und ihn im Zielsprint hinter mir halten 

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. September 2014)

Bin ja sonst auch immer noch Kurz gefahren - durfte ich dieses Jahr nicht. Die Strecke ist aber auch schon "kernig" 
Kannst du auch!
Kurz nach der Siegerehrung hab ich dich dann schon aus den Augen verloren - wollte eigentlich noch "Hallo" sagen.


----------



## h0rst99 (8. September 2014)

Ja, wir sind nach der Siegerehrung gleich gefahren. Wir waren beide ziemlich platt


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2014)

Morgen Jungs! Dm lief ok. 31. Ak und 109. Gesamt mit 3/4h auf den Böhme. War auch dick besetzt, aber was erwartet man bei ner dm... ;-)
War auch wichtig endlich mal wieder ein Rennen zu fahren! 5 Rennen bis jetzt sind einfach zu wenig :-(


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Moin,
war bei mir ja änhlich, war zwar noch einen PLatz ( AK30 /G 108) vor dir aber auch mehr Glück im Unglück.
Erst brems ich mich auf Sand ins Glück.. dann fällt mal wieder die Kette vom XX1 Kettenblatt (zu niedriger Gang) und anschliessend krampft alles nur noch ab km40. Kann ich wohl von Glück reden, dass du nicht auch noch vorbeigefahren bist.

Habe mich auch sehr stark über das Fahrerfeld gewundert. Konnte ja nur in einem 80km Cross-Country-Rennen enden. 

Wer ist Samstag in Daun beim Vulkanbike-Marathon?


----------



## maddda (9. September 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Hab mir auch mal die Ergebnisliste angeschaut...War ja einiges am Start
@Chriz Blatt verschlissen oder?!
Wie sieht man das eigentlich bei einem Narrow Wide, ob das runter is? Lupfen wird da bei den zähnen denke ich nix oder?


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Mmh, das ist nun gerade 4-5 Monate alt. Schätze mal auf 1500-2000km mit 4 Rennen.
Ist mir aber auch im verdreckten NEU-Zustand mit neuer Kette schon passiert. In einer Abfahrt sollte man halt nicht in den letzten Gängen 'abhängen' wenn man sie nicht braucht. Schade eigtl. .. das Wiederauflegen kostet einem dann auch noch den letzten Nerv, da die Kurbel passend stehen muss, damit die Kette wieder richtig auf dem Blatt liegt.

Die Kassette ist nun aber auch runter und wird samt Kette und Blatt in 1-2 Monaten getauscht.


----------



## maddda (9. September 2014)

Wie lange hat die Kassette denn jetzt gehalten, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Seit Oktober/November letzten Jahres wo ich sie bekommen habe  grob geschätzt 4-4500km
Zudem sei gesagt, dass ich sie nun auch nicht mehr vom DT XD-Freilauf runterbekomme. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen!

Stand Januar: 1000km


----------



## maddda (9. September 2014)

Nagut das geht ja noch...Die wird doch irgendwie mit einem Gewinde so aufgedreht oder?

Evtl. man dünnes Öl reinlaufen lassen...

Gleich kommen noch die restlichen Teile für mein Carbongerät...bin schon gespannt


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden 

Ja das denk ich auch. Und schönes Wetter hat es auch nur wenig gesehen. 
Ja ist verschraubt, genau da wird es dann problematisch. Ich stand schon mehrmals auf dem Abzieher!
Habe bei einigen sogar schon abgebrochene Verzahnung für die Werkzeugaufnahme gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Moin,
> war bei mir ja änhlich, war zwar noch einen PLatz ( AK30 /G 108) vor dir aber auch mehr Glück im Unglück.
> Erst brems ich mich auf Sand ins Glück.. dann fällt mal wieder die Kette vom XX1 Kettenblatt (zu niedriger Gang) und anschliessend krampft alles nur noch ab km40. Kann ich wohl von Glück reden, dass du nicht auch noch vorbeigefahren bist.
> 
> ...



Bist mir gut weg gefahren. Ich war da noch etwas verhalten und wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen und nicht überziehen. War dann sche*** das ich die 2. Runde komplett alleine unterwegs war. Auf den Abfahrten war es zwar top, aber im Flachen etwas zäh ;-)

Ich weiß warum ich kefü habe... Schau dir die Profis an, da vertrauen auch einige nicht wirklich auf xx1 ohne ;-)


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Da das halbwegs meine Heimstrecke war, hatte ich eigtl. ein gutes Gefühl. Bis es dann mal wieder im Oberschenkel anfing.
Da muss ich übern Winter mal wieder einiges tun. 

Ich warte immer noch auf die Csixx low direct mount Kefü  http://www.jehlebikes.de/csixx-xc-guide-low-direct-mount.html
In Südafrika warten sie auf Lieferung.. darum hat die hier noch Niemand! Bike Mailorder und Nubuk haben nur die anderen Standards.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2014)

Low direkt mout? S3? Ich hab die e13


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

S3, ja. 
Die E13 XCX hatte ich auch aber die ist mir einfach zu fett an dem weissen Bike. 
Wollte sie erst bissl zurecht fräsen, hätte aber nichts an den Ausmaßen geändert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2014)

Nimm halt eine mit weißem "Führungsblock"?


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Gut, so war das nun auch nicht gemeint. In WEISS gibts doch sowas nicht?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2014)

Doch. Ich hatte erst schwarz mit weissen block. Fand es aber dann doof und hab noch ein schwarzen block nachbestellt. Wenn du nur eine in schwarz bekommst kannst du meinen weißen haben (lass mich nur Freitag kurz im Keller schauen, bevor du bestellst)


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2014)

Danke, schau in Ruhe nach. Vorerst wird nichts bestellt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2014)

Hallo Allerseits ,
schön das ihr alle heil und mehr oder weniger  fit durch`s WE gekommen seid .
Diesmal hat es mich erwischt....rechtes Fußgelenk ordentlich verdreht (Badminton  ) so das ich kaum auftreten kann.
Langsam wird auch der Fuß schön bunt  ...Rad fahren geht aber noch, muss nur ein bisschen beim ausklicken aufpassen das ich rauskomme und nicht umfalle.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir der 90° Abgang gefällt. Auf dem Bildausschnitt sieht es nicht so harmonisch aus, kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. September 2014)

MOin!
@Jens da bin ich aber froh, dass du auch mal was Kaputt machst und nicht nur Marcel oder ich...auch wenns der eigene Fuß is

Hab gestern noch bis 11 Uhr geschraubt...JEtzt fehlt nur noch der verdammte Sworks FastTrak, der immernoch inner Post steckt-.-Der 90° Abgang ist wirklich kein sonderlicher Optikkracher, da gebe ich dir recht, aber da is Funktion wichtiger als Optik...


----------



## h0rst99 (10. September 2014)

Stichwort: Einfädeln fällt mir ein, wenn die Bremsleitung gerade runter geht.

Schon irgendwie gefährlich, damit irgendwo hängen zu bleiben.
Ich denke, nicht ohne Grund verlaufen die Züge  zur Radmitte und dann erst nach unten.


----------



## maddda (10. September 2014)

Bei de Hope kommt die Leitung eh sehr weit innen raus und generell hab ich die Bremshebel extrem weit innen stehen, weil ich relativ große Hände habe... viele kommen bei mir gar net an den Bremsgriff


----------



## h0rst99 (10. September 2014)

Okay, dann mag das vielleicht gehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. September 2014)

Die jungen Kerle kann man eh nicht belehren 

Moin erstmal


----------



## maddda (10. September 2014)

Jup ich bin 100% Beratungsresistent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. September 2014)

Sooo, bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus dem Schottland-Urlaub. Schön war's 



























Und dann lag noch Folgendes in der Packstation 





Lager und Blatt sollten spätestens Samstag kommen... Habe mich dann doch für das schwarze anstelle des grünen Kettenblatts entschieden...

Habe ich sonst was verpasst?


----------



## mete (11. September 2014)

An Eilean Castle sind wir auch mal kurz vorbeigerollt (wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe...).


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. September 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. September 2014)

mete schrieb:


> An Eilean Castle sind wir auch mal kurz vorbeigerollt (wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe...).



Als wir gesehen haben, wie voll der Parkplatz und der Hof vor dem Eingang waren, sind wir auch umgekehrt. Zumal diese Schlösser ja leider "verbaut" sind.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir den Ben Nevis hoch und ich habe immer noch etwas Muskelkater in den Waden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2014)

Sack! ;-)
Nach Schottland muss ich auch dringend mal wieder!


----------



## mete (11. September 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Letzten Mittwoch sind wir den Ben Nevis hoch und ich habe immer noch etwas Muskelkater in den Waden...



Da waren wir auch..eigentlich war's ganz entspannt. Dummerweise war das Wetter bombig und der Touristenpfad voll mit Leuten (so zwischen 8 und 80 Jahren mit Hund etc. war alles dabei). Da wir erst so gegen 15 Uhr in Fort William losgelatscht sind, waren wir fast die letzten auf dem Gipfel....und überall Eis und Nebel .


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Schöne Bilder ....dank Digitalknippse haben wir auch was davon  Zu meiner Zeit hättest du Abzüge machen und sie per Post an uns verschicken müssen, wenn wir uns rein zufällig irgendwo, irgendwann mal getroffen und die Adressen ausgetauscht hätten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. September 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sack! ;-)
> Nach Schottland muss ich auch dringend mal wieder!



Lohnt sich definitiv!



mete schrieb:


> Da waren wir auch..eigentlich war's ganz entspannt. Dummerweise war das Wetter bombig und der Touristenpfad voll mit Leuten (so zwischen 8 und 80 Jahren mit Hund etc. war alles dabei). Da wir erst so gegen 15 Uhr in Fort William losgelatscht sind, waren wir fast die letzten auf dem Gipfel....und überall Eis und Nebel .



Wetter war bei uns auch super. Nur oben war's kühl und neblig (und es gab zwei kleine Schneefelder), sonst immer sonnig und warm auf dem Weg nach oben und wieder nach unten. So super voll war es zum Glück nicht (aber sehr bunt gemischt). Wir sind aber auch schon um 9 losgegangen, da uns gesagt wurde, dass man insgesamt ca. 7 h brauche (ab dem Besucherzentrum in der Nähe Fort Williams).



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> Schöne Bilder ....dank Digitalknippse haben wir auch was davon  Zu meiner Zeit hättest du Abzüge machen und sie per Post an uns verschicken müssen, wenn wir uns rein zufällig irgendwo, irgendwann mal getroffen und die Adressen ausgetauscht hätten.



Habe mir extra vorher noch eine Kompaktknipse zugelegt, da ich die DSLR nicht mitschleppen wollte (der Platz war ohnehin schon sehr begrenzt) und Madames Kompaktkamera absolut für'n Fuß ist. Das musste doch für irgendwas gut sein


----------



## mete (11. September 2014)

Seid ihr auch Rad gefahren?

wir waren glaube ich nach 6 Stunden wieder am Ausgangspunkt...also abends um neun. Dann sind wir erst einmal bei Morrison's eingefallen, um festzustellen, dass es kein Brot mehr gibt .


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. September 2014)

Nein, sind wir nicht. Ich bin der einzige von uns beiden, der Rad fährt. An so manchem Ort habe ich mir aber ein Rennrad oder einen Crosser gewünscht, v. a. bei den Steilen, schmalen und kurvigen Straßen in Aberdeenshire. Am Loch Muick habe ich mir dann ein MTB gewünscht 

Verpflegung hatten wir mit. Das erste, was ich unten machen musste, war Schuhe ausziehen... Das ging dann gar nicht mehr. Und abends ein Tennent's in einem Pub in Fort William. Das ist auch so ziemlich das Einzige, was man da machen konnte (rein von der Stadt her gesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. September 2014)

Die Photos sehen ja super aus!
Auffe Insel war ich noch nie...wäre ja vielleicht mal was, jetzt wo ich die bilder so sehen


----------



## mete (11. September 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nein, sind wir nicht. Ich bin der einzige von uns beiden, der Rad fährt.



Wie bei uns...bis eines Tages ein Tandem auf der Schwelle stand .

Leider sieht man in Schottland mit dem Auto nicht viel. Wenn man wirklich herumkommen möchte, geht das eigentlich nur ut zu Fuß (mit viel Zeit) oder mit dem Rad (weniger zeitintensiv, aber anstrengender...)


----------



## InoX (11. September 2014)

Die Bilder sehen sehr gut aus.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2014)

Sooo gerade das alte 26er von meinem Vater zerlegt...bald kanns dann mit dem neuen losgehen

BTW...Hab gerade nen Speiseeis Renegade aufgezogen...Der ist dicht seit 3 Stunden und Milch hab ich noch nicht reingefüllt


----------



## maddda (11. September 2014)

Soo...eben an Vaddis Bike weitergemacht. Ma sehn was er sacht, wenn er nach Hause kommt


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2014)

Kommt gut!

Hier war heute nur dümpeln angesagt. Puls ging kaum über 120 -> kein Druck


----------



## maddda (11. September 2014)

Komisch hatte ich gestern. Nach ner Stunde ging plötzlich garnix mehrMuss am Wetter liegen^^


----------



## InoX (11. September 2014)

Das Rad lässt ja ziemlich die Ohren hängen. Mir wäre das grün zu hell.


----------



## maddda (12. September 2014)

Moooin Jungens!

Der Lenker is ja grad auch nur mal so reingesteckt. Ausgerichtet wird dann alles auf Vaddi Ich mag das Grün...hatte aber auch beim ablichten von der Farbe etwas probleme^^

Soo jez gehts erstmal aufs Rad...heute letzte mal etwas länger vor Wittenborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. September 2014)

Heut morgen hatte ich schon fast Postkartenidylle...naja bis auf den schleichplatten am HR-.-:
Teil der Größten Talsperre hier im umkreis. Fotografiert von einer kleinen Nebensperre. Da ist sonst eigentlich überall Wasser:




Photo von der Hauptsperre aus:




Wie man sieht im moment voll leer höhö^^


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2014)

Gleich gehts endlich mal wieder zu einem Cross-Country Rennen


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Doch Buligafinale?!


----------



## h0rst99 (13. September 2014)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Doch Buligafinale?!



Nee. NRW-Cup in Herdorf.
Danke!


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Aso na dann viel Erfolg! Dürftest da ja dann echt Chancen haben, wenn alle beim  FInale sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2014)

Naaajjaaa 
Einige lassen es sich nicht nehmen Samstag und Sonntag zu fahren, wird also hart.


----------



## h0rst99 (13. September 2014)

Ich fahr' gleich ne schöne, ruhige und lange Runde durch den morgendlichen Nebel


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2014)

Boar! Ich bin echt platt! Eine Woche Betriebsrat Seminar... Jeden Tag bis 5 Seminar und 3x dann noch trainiert...
Ich glaub ich pfeife heute auf Vorbelastung... Morgen sind es 120k und die ersten 7km geht es flach im Pulk raus...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Bin mir wegen Vorbelastungen auch immernoch net sicher. Hab's schon öfters getestet. Wenn Samstag rennen war dann Donnerstag Pause+Freitag Vorbelastung oder direkt Freitag Pause und Samstag rennen.

Konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2014)

bei kurzen Rennen bringt es was... die Beine erinnern sich daran, was man von ihnen will


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Gut mit wirklich kurzen  rennen kann ich nicht dienen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. September 2014)

Vulkanbike heute ging bei mir über sagenhafte 1,5km in der Neutralisation. Das war echt hart  

Knallt mir da einfach einer ins Hinterrad, als ich gerade mit dem Zug in der linken Spur am überholen war.
5 Speichen gerissen und die bohrten sich dann durchs Tublessband.

Der Typ gestürzt und auf und davon. Man darf ja mal wenigstens nachragen ob alles ok ist?!
Was für Touristen da schon wieder unterwegs waren


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Na toll! Fällt mir in letzter Zeit immer mehr auf, dass mit den "Touristen" auf den Rennen. Ist mir in Duisburg auch schon passiert. Da is einer auch ohne vorwarnung einfach Links rüber gezogen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2014)

Mir hat letztes jahr beim xc in hausach nach 500m schaltwerk, Schaltauge und hinterrad zu klump gefahren...

Alles gerichtet, fehlt nur noch dad mit dem Vaneo:


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Viel Erfolg!
Hab eben Vaddis 26 Zoll Kram in den Bikemarkt gestellt. Mal sehen wie ich die Sachen losbekommeob das noch wer kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2014)

Moinsen!

Endlich mal ein Lichtblick. Nach dem das Abschlusstraining am Donnerstag miserabel lief und ich die Vorbelastung habe ausfallen lassen, war ich nicht sicher wie es heute laufen würde. Am Start dann doch viele schnelle Fahrer dabei und U23 hatte den Start gleichzeitig mit uns.
Ausnahmsweise mal gut wegkommen und nicht als Letzter in die erste Kurve gefahren. Dann gabs aber auch schnell schwere Beine und einige konnten mich überholen. Ich war dann mehr damit beschäftigt mein eigenes Tempo zu finden.
Die Strecke hatte viele harte Anstiege und schnelle flowige Downhills und eine Bikepark-Anliegerabfahrt. Dazu ganz viele Singletrails 
In der Mitte des Rennes bin ich öfter auch mit den U19-Fahrern gefahren, die zwei Minuten nach uns gestartet sind. Gegen Ende des Rennes lag ich immernoch auf Platz 10 (von 13 :/) hatte aber im langen Anstieg noch weitere Fahrer im Blick. Die letzen beiden Runden bin ich regelrecht um mein Leben gefahren, jeden Anstieg mit knapp 200 Puls (mach ich sonst im Rennen eigentlich nie!) und auch den Skihang im stehen hoch. Auf der Hälfte der letzten Runde hatte ich mich schon auf Rang 7 vorgearbeitet und dabei sogar den Gesamtwertungsführenden überholt. Ungefähr 20m vor mir im Anstieg war noch ein Rapiro-Fahrer, für den es aber bis zum Ziel nicht mehr reichte - die Wiesenabfahrt hat mir da auch nicht mehr entgegengespielt. Aber ich weiß zumindest, dass die Leistung da ist und mit etwas Glück auch abrufen kann


----------



## maddda (13. September 2014)

Siehste läuft doch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2014)

War vorhin 5 Stunden im Keller - der Crosser hat jetzt Zusatzbremshebel, das MTB eine neue Kurbel und ich die Schnauze voll. Den Samstagabend hätte man auch besser verbringen können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2014)

Doch kein rennen Rennen... Das Weibe hat so ILS Probleme, das ich sie nicht alleine lassen kann :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (13. September 2014)

muss morgen auch ausfallen lassen.. die ganze woche schon n dickes knie


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2014)

Nabend Allerseits, 
schade das ihr  ausfallt. 
Sascha...finde ich gut, dass  du zu Hause bei deiner Familie bleibst.	
Vielleicht wird heute das Wetter besser und ihr dreht eine schöne gemeinsame Runde bei euch.
Bei uns regnet es die ganze Zeit, aber vielleicht kommen wir mit dem Tandem auf eine kleine Runde. Mein Knöchel ist auch noch geschwollen... Rad fahren geht aber gut.

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (14. September 2014)

locker fahren kann ich auch.
habe sogar das gefühl, dass es meinem knie gut tut.
aber sobald ich versuche druck aufs pedal zu bringen schmerzt es.. keine guten vorraussetzungen für ein rennen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2014)

Lockeres Rad fahren ist bei Knieproblemen immer gut.  


gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (14. September 2014)

Moin!
Ich steh heute inner wechselzone  zum helfen bei nem Spaßtriathlon zu Erhaltung von nem Schwimmbad in wuppertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (14. September 2014)

Moin!

Wir haben hier schon seit Tagen Schwimmbad!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2014)

Moin! 
Hier ist es im Moment trocken 
Was ist in der Kiste... Bastelkram.? 
Kinderwagen?

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2014)

Kinderwagen?!  Bist du irre?! Ich bin froh wenn die hier raus sind!!!!
Ist was unfahrbares und sackschweres drin - aber es glänzt sooo schön orange, stellenweise!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2014)

Eben, das ist ja die Gefahr ;-)... schnell steht so eine Krabbelbox in der eigenen Wohnung. :-? 
Orange?... Einkaufstüte von Sportcheck :-D.	  K.A.


gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2014)

Nene, es passen da sie alten Laufräder rein, die es früher mal gab. Gehen nicht in die Tüte!!!
Und nein, hier landet keine Krabbelbox. Wenn alle Kids weg sind verziehen wir unbekannt!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. September 2014)

War vorhin noch mal 2h mit den Jungs im Wald spielen - selbe Truppe wie gestern beim Rennen.
War aber bissel schnell für Rekom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2014)

Das Wetter hat doch noch gut mitgespielt  








Ich bin nebenher gehumpelt  

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (14. September 2014)

Au das sieht nach Spaß aus!

Bin gerade3 auch zurück gekommen. Streckenposten zu sein ist ganz schön Anstrengend vor allem bei einem Triathlon mit Altersklassen U7 und U10


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2014)

Was hast du denn da verteilt? Milchschnitten, Ü-Eier und Goldbären?


----------



## maddda (14. September 2014)

Nee Räder angenommen weg angezeigt usw.


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2014)

Ach so!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2014)

Moinsen!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15055354537/in/photostream/lightbox/




IMGP06566u-f by Thomas Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## maddda (15. September 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ach so!



Genau so sah es aus

@Marcel wenn ich hier noch mehr Dugastbilder sehe, dann werd ich diesen Winter irgendwann noch schwach-.-


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2014)

Hihi... ich war auch schon mehrfach kurz davor. Aber da ich die Rennen mit dem Fully fahre, ist der "Gewinn" nicht sooo enorm.


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2014)

Moin!
Dann war wohl für einige andere hier wohl auch ein Zwangsruhetag der Fall.

Ich hatte Samstag so dermaßen Bock auf den Vulkanbike Marathon, dass mir direkt nach 1,5km Jmd. ins Hinterrad gefahren ist!
Der Typ stürzte mitem im neutralisiertem Start auf nem Schotteranstieg in einer Menge von 600 Leuten.
Habe erst gar nicht bemerkt was passiert war aber als ich runtersah eierte mein nagelneues Hinterrad und der Reifen verlor auch schon Luft.

Der 'arme Hund' (light edit) hatte mir 4 Speichen zerfetzt, die sich dann durchs Felgenband gearbeitet haben.
Ich stand am Rand und konnte nur zuschauen wie die Menge sich verabschiedete... sowie der Verursacher den ich im Nachhinein nicht mehr identifizieren konnte .. weg war er! Das macht man doch nicht ohne mal kurz nachzuhaken... 
Bei Tempo 35-40 wäre sowas ja nicht selten aber bei 15-20km/h bekam man ansichts der 'Touristen' eher Angst.


----------



## holgersen (15. September 2014)

Normalerweise hakt man als nicht Gestürzter beim Gestürzten nach, ob alles ok ist. Dazu noch Deine Formulierung:



> …Der Mistkerl hatte mir 4 Speichen zerfetzt…



Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2014)

Na klar, situationsbedingt hätte ich dies wohl auch getan.
Aber inmitten der 600 Leute brauchte es ganze 5min. bis ich dort von der Stelle kam. Da war dann Niemand mehr


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Unfälle passieren oft nach dem Start, manche fallen sogar gleich beim losfahren um .
Der Kollege der mir mal aus der Mitte raus ins Vorderrad gefahren ist, war auch weg ohne sich umzudrehen. Danach hatte ich einen übel schmerzenden Einschlag von meinem Lenker im Oberschenkel, das habe ich die gesamten 90km ertragen müssen.
Es gibt Situationen wo man abgeschossen wird und dann selber Andere vom Rad holt....das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden.
Was ich sagen will, nicht jeder ist ein *Mistkerl* der einen vom Rad holt. Aber nachfragen gehört sich und die Zeit dafür muss sein.
Genau so ideotisch ist das sinnlose Überholen in schnellen, unübersichtlichen, schmalen Abfahrten  ...geht meistens nicht gut aus  

Nur gut das es nur die Speichen sind, lässt sich schnell reparieren.


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2014)

Natürlich ist meine Formulierung etwas daneben. Aber das Nachfragen wäre wohl beidseitig nicht verkehrt gewesen.

Wie man merkt, bin ich immer noch auf 180


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2014)

Wie soll der nachfragen? ...wenn er am Boden liegt und du weiterfährst


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2014)

??? hö?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Moin!
> Dann war wohl für einige andere hier wohl auch ein Zwangsruhetag der Fall.
> 
> Ich hatte Samstag so dermaßen Bock auf den Vulkanbike Marathon, dass mir direkt nach 1,5km Jmd. ins Hinterrad gefahren ist!
> ...


Ich verstehe das so : Er stürzt - du hast es nicht gemerkt - ein Rad eiert nur wenn es sich dreht oder rollt - du bist also weitergefahren -----steht da oben 

Arme Sau wär auch gegangen


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2014)

Da war nichts mehr mit weiterfahren  Rad blockierte an der Kettenstrebe
Ich stand am Rand und schaute die 5m zurück da fuhren aber alle weiter als wäre nichts gewesen.


----------



## h0rst99 (15. September 2014)

Shit happens...

Versuch es positiv zu sehen:

Du hast, rein statistisch gesehen, 'Deinen' Startunfall jetzt hinter Dir


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. September 2014)

Dieses Jahr leider schon genug hinter mir. Da brauchte ich sowas nicht noch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2014)

Sooo... heute noch den "Familienueberfall" in Form des 3. Geburtstages von Luke rum bringen...
Das Wetter fuer den Rest der Woche sieht gut aus: Wetter_Waldkirch
Vielleicht bekomme ich dann noch bissle was hin und kann in knapp 2 Wochen das Taelercup Finale fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (15. September 2014)

Ist halt richtig ärgerlich wenn sowas direkt nach dem Start passiert. Würde ich wohl auch ausrasten (fahre ja zumindest am Start meist Vorne mit).

Für mich noch ein Rennen Deutschlandcup (NRW) und eins NRW-Cup




IMGP06587-f by Thomas Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## maddda (16. September 2014)

Moin!
Na wie läufts Jungs?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2014)

Bin grad von einer Mittagspause im Freien zurück. Herrliches Wetter. Meine Jacke hätte ich gerne gegen eine Sonnenbrille getauscht. Lag eh nur neben mir. Morgen wird endlich der neue Race Face-Kram ausprobiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2014)

Work work... aber noch ~2h coden, dann geht es ballern


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> Na wie läufts Jungs?


Hast wohl die Nacht durchgezockt ? ....oder warum stehst du jetzt erst auf 

Tach Allerseits,
Hochzeitstag überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. September 2014)

Moin...

Hatte am Sonntag nen gutes Rennen...hab bei der letzten technischen Abfahrt noch einem Vereinskollegen geholfen platten zu flicken, da sein Adapter iw nicht passte. Leider dabei 10plätze verloren. Er aber noch 4ter und ich 39ter ak.

Power stimmt noch und für nächstes Wochenende gehts dann mit Schätze an die Trans zollern. 3 Tage lang...mach den Begleiter mit ihr...

Greets


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...mach den Begleiter mit ihr...
> 
> Greets


Gruß Jens, 
....mit ihr oder für sie? 

Spielst du also auch für alle Leute den Werkstatt - und Ersatzteiltransporter.


gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. September 2014)

Hätte ich ja auch mal Bock drauf... So Mehrtagesgeschichten jucken mich schon.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. September 2014)

mit ihr und eigenem rad;-)

mach für sie auch den wasserträger und werkstadtboi...

jo, die trans zollern ist gut mal damit anzufangen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2014)

Na ihr Schlafnasen? Alle am trainieren?


----------



## maddda (17. September 2014)

Moin!

Bin schon fertig mit trainieren:


----------



## maddda (17. September 2014)

Moin!

Bin schon fertig mit trainieren:


----------



## InoX (17. September 2014)

Hi, war heute auch mal wieder im Wald mit nem Kumpel. Der geht gerade übelst ab. Der hat beim Endura Alpentraum am Sonntag gerade den 22. Platz auf der Langstrecke belegt. Glaube der langweilt sich mit mir etwas.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2014)

Bestelle ihm mal nette Grüße von mir 

Ich war bis gerade arbeiten und dann gleich Training.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Na ihr Schlafnasen? Alle am trainieren?


Mahlzeit ,
ich übe mich in Geduld da die Außenbänder am Fuß immer noch geschwollen sind. Ich hoffe das es bis zum 4.10. einigermaßen abgeheilt ist. 160 km durch's Erzgebirge soll kein Spaziergang sein 

 https://www.facebook.com/StonemanMiriquidi 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2014)

Ich darf hier auch noch ca 1h "darben"... dann gehts wieder los


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2014)

Noch 5 Minuten, dann geht's nach Hause und aufs Rad


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Hi, war heute auch mal wieder im Wald mit nem Kumpel. Der geht gerade übelst ab. Der hat beim Endura Alpentraum am Sonntag gerade den 22. Platz auf der Langstrecke belegt. Glaube der langweilt sich mit mir etwas.



2 Sachen...

1. Du kannst wieder Rad fahren?
2. Chris ist schon wieder da und hat sich schon wieder nicht zu einer Runde Radsportvergnügen angemeldet? Oh Mann.


----------



## InoX (17. September 2014)

Ja ich kann wieder fahren und wir wollten dich fragen ob wir am Sonntag eine gemeinsame Runde drehen. Heute war sehr spontan und die erste Runde.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2014)

Bin am WE nicht in B.


----------



## InoX (17. September 2014)

oh, ok.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2014)

Bin eh gerade etwas verschnupft. Musste vorhin schon eine Tour absagen und morgen wohl auch


----------



## onkel_doc (19. September 2014)

wünsch euch schönes wochenende. ab heute ist sparkasse transzollern angesagt. top 5 für schstzi ist angestrebt in der hobby klasse...

mal schaun...

greets jensooo


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
ich drücke allen "Aktiven" den Daumen und wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2014)

Haut rein!


----------



## maddda (19. September 2014)

Viel Erfolg bei der Transalp!

Bin grad am Sachenpacken...heute nammitach gehts dann los nach Wittenborn


----------



## Crimson_ (19. September 2014)

Viel Spaß in Wittenborn.
Ich darf nur DE-Cup in Pracht - dafür mit Sprüngen und schönen Trails. Den Hund darf ich auch bewachen oder war das andersrum? 
Naja bald habe ich es geschafft!


----------



## maddda (19. September 2014)

Is doch auch Geil!Viel Spaß dabei und fette Beute!


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. September 2014)

Dann mal viel Erfolg! Wir haben hier nur ein kleines lokales CC-Rennen am Sonntag.


----------



## BENDERR (19. September 2014)

...was aber auch ganz geil ist 
Mir gefällt die strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2014)

War das ein gebrauchter Tag! Mit dem Epic chillig auf den Kandel hoch. Oben dann BodyArmor und GoPro angezogen und Damenpfad (6km 1000hm) runter... Nach 1/3 rutsche ich auf nem nassen Fels weg, fange es noch um dann doch das Vorderrad quer zu bekommen und nen Bocksprung über den Lenker zu machen. Kurz sammeln wund weiter... Keine 500m weiter mekre ich, dass das Hinterrad weich ist. Ich blase die erste Kartusche rein um fest zu stellen, das ich nen Schnitt seitlich in der Karkasse des Rara habe. Ich zieh nen Schlauch rein und verkacke es so, das ich die halbe Kartusche neben raus lassen. Also fahre ich die letzten 600hm mit 0,9bar den breiten Weg runter. Zu Hause darf ich noch feststellen, das die GoPro nur das Oberrohr gefilmt hat... ICH HAB ES HEUTE ECHT DRAUF!

Jetzt gibt es erstmal Burger mit selbst gemachten Ciabatta, vllt rettet das den Tag noch...  ist auch noch da 

Merke: ein fetter Nobi vorne macht aus dem Epic noch kein Enduro 
Zur Belohnung gibt es morgen und Montag wieder Intervalle mit dem Starrbike. 3min hoch, 3 min runter... Das könnte ich eventuell noch hin bekommen
Ich habe ja noch die Hoffnung nächste Woche den Tälercup Finallauf zu fahren.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2014)

Bei dem Regen wird das Rennen morgen heftig!

Zerstören die ETWRler eigentlich überdurchschnittlich viel? So Tage haben Philipp und ich ja öfter


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2014)

nicht das schönste Bild aber naja


----------



## maddda (22. September 2014)

Hey sieht ja richtig Geil aus das Gerät!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2014)

danke, mal schauen wie es dann so rollt


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> nicht das schönste Bild aber *naja*


....für`s ETWR muss es reichen ... oder was


Sieht schnell aus  Welche Laufräder sind das?

Sascha und Philipp haben ihre Malheure schon berichtet, mal sehen was aus der schweizer Ecke kommt?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2014)

hi,

ja ist für's leichte Gelände wohl noch zu schnell ;-), Laufräder sind günstige no-name(schön schwer  )


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2014)

Lief gestern nicht so prall. Schlechte Beine und nach zwei Runden hinten keine Bremsbeläge mehr (war nicht der einzige )
Ohne HR-Bremse dann auch pro Runde über eine Minute verloren. Heute dann die Karre komplett auseinander nehmen!

Sah in etwa so aus:



&lt;-- Pracht 13:00 --&gt; by Thomas Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2014)

zurück von der trans zollern...
es ist der 2.platz geworden für meine freundin. harte arbeit für mich und sie die 3 tage. matsch u regen waren der ständige begleiter. aber auch sonne gabs am zweiten tag. erfüllt...
nä woende ist mixt in einsiedeln angesagt. starke teams angemeldet. wir werden sehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2014)

Sehr gut gemacht!
Heute morgen 1Grad ueber Null... OLE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (23. September 2014)

Moin
guddes Ergebnis! Das könnte man nächstes Jahr auch mal mitfahren.

war wirklich schweinekalt heute Morgen :O Winterklamotten wieder rausgekramt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
gut gemacht Tanja und Jens 

Bei so einem Rennwetter wie an dem WE braucht man einen eisernen Willen, gute Technik und ein bisschen Glück.
Neue Bremsbeläge vorm Rennen sind da Pflicht und ein mini Ölfläschchen für die Kette....wenn es trocken werden sollte.


----------



## maddda (23. September 2014)

Jau sauber gemacht!!Glückwunsch!

Bremsbeläge sind immer sonne Sache, scheint ja bei avid aber nen Problem zu sein...
Hab gestern erstmal Vaddis 29er zusammen geschraubt...Heute gehts wieder ins Fitnessstudio und dann aufs Rad, War ja nur nen 14 Stundenrennen am Wochenende


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2014)

Sinter Beläge und man hat kein Problem.

Heute mal wieder richtig trainiert 10x 3/3 vo2max mit jeweils >410watt im schnitt während der Belastung... Jetzt muss ich es nur mal noch im Rennen auf die Piste bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mzungu (23. September 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die CC Profis hier: Hab ich den Preis zu hoch angesetzt?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/445861-scott-scale-40-xl


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2014)

Für einen 2 Jahre alten 26er? In dem Zustand? Ich glaub den bekommst du gar nicht mehr los...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2014)

naja, XL ist auch einfach keine gängige größe.. und dann noch als 26er :/


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. September 2014)

Und Alu! vlt 150 ?!


----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

Ist der an der Bohrung des Klemmschlitzes links und rechts gerissen? Wäre mir als Käufer zu heikel aber genaues kann man wohl nur bei einer Besichtung sagen. Aufgrund der Größe, des Alters und der Räder würde ich aber auch zur Hälfte tendieren. 150 scheint mir ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Der Preis ist nicht das Problem. Auch wenn es sich hart anhört, aber der Rahmen ist veraltet. 26Zoll, kein Tapered und dann auch noch XL. kannst eigentlich froh sein, wenn du ihn überhaupt noch losbekommst...Versuche grad auch noch 26Zoll sachen von meinem Vater zu verkaufen, selbst mit dem M Rahmen von ihm hab ichs schwer


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2014)

Ich hab ihn gerade nochmal angeschaut: "Alles in allem aber in einem durchaus guten Zustand." finde ich schon eine sehr grenzwertige Aussage. Ich wuerde den Rahmen selbst wenn er 29' und Tapered haette in dem Zustand nicht kaufen... auch net fuer 50Euro... Sry aber meine Meinung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2014)

Guten Morgen ,
mit den 26" Sachen kann man jetzt günstig perfekte Kinderräder aufbauen....wenn man noch/bald Kinder in dem passenden Alter hat 

Für den Rahmen .... 80,-EUR

Bei gebrauchten Kurbeln verlangen die meisten auch einen zu hohen Preis ....und die Beschreibungen passen oft nicht zu den Bildern. (wenig gebraucht usw. und dann Abnutzungen die ich in 5Jahren nicht schaffe  )

Ich kaufe ungern gebrauchte Sachen ... da bremst mich mein Gefühl über die Resthaltbarkeitsdauer immer etwas aus. Zumindest bei Teilen, bei denen ich stürze wenn sie versagen.


----------



## Mzungu (24. September 2014)

ok, danke für eure einschätzung.
schade...!


----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

In den Rahmen passen tapered Gabeln weil er ein 44er Steuerrohr hat.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Jain... Dann brauchst du unten ne EC Schale und dann braut die ganze Fuhre direkt 1,5cm höher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

aber sie passen. Zu sagen: "das passt nicht" ist falsch.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Wohl wahr, aber dann musst du das iwe ausgleichen. Ist halt ne bastellösung wenn das vom Hersteller nicht vorher berücksichtig wurde und kein 95mm steuerrohr verbaut ist.


----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

Man könnte die Gabel auf 85 mm traveln. Das geht ja bei dem alten Zeug. 
In meinem BF ist auch nur ne 85er drin aber das ist ja auf Wunsch eh völlig veraltet. Falls da aber mal tapered rein muss kann ich immer noch das Steuerrohr ein wenig kürzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2014)

Waaaaaas, du willst das Rohr absägen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Man könnte die Gabel auf 85 mm traveln.



Oder eben einen Vorbau mit -17 ° oder so verwenden.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2014)

Alter Falter!
Mein Mitbewohner hat mir gerade gesagt, dass bei uns im Kellerabteil eingebrochen wurde -> einfach die Metallschiene aus der Verankerung gerissen. Er dachte schon mein Crosser wäre geklaut worden, den habe ich aber zum Glück mit zu meinen Eltern genommen. Mein Uni-Renner ist noch da und sein MTB lag im Hausflur. Demnächst kommt das Rad wohl wieder mit auf den Balkon 
Ist zwar das zweite OG, aber wenn hier nichts sicher ist...


----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Ach du schei**! VOr allem muss man ja bei euch erstmal durch die Vordertür um ins Haus zu kommen


----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

Ich trage mein Rad auch in den vierten Stock. wat willste machn...


----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Na wassn wohl Selbstschussanlage in den Keller baun


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2014)

Bei dem Mieter unter mir ist das Rad weg und das war ein teures Reiserad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Na toll-.- das erklärt auch, warum das MTB von deinem Mitbewohner nicht weg ist...anscheinend wurd einfach nur das teuerste geklaut...


Morgen fahrn wir bis Sonntag ins Sauerland Wahrscheinlich miet ich mir mal im Bikepark nen Downhill oder Freeridebike


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2014)

Hätte ja auch mal Bock das Enduro HT in den Bikepark auszuführen, vielleicht kommende Woche


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Na wassn wohl Selbstschussanlage in den Keller baun


...aber mit Gesichtserkennung und automatischer Nachladefunktion, so schusslig wie wir manchmal sind.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2014)

Ohja


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2014)

Gudden Dach middennander ,
so ein schwarzer 10-42-Faltenrock ist schon ein gxxler Fräsblock...lecker
Sowas muss man im Ersatzteillager haben 
Den passenden neuen LRS habe ich für 410eur bekommen....da wollte/konnte ich nicht nein sagen 
Eine Neonwindjacke, wasserdichte Socken + Hanschuhe, neue RS-Gabel für`s Stadtrad und Dichtmilch war auch noch fällig ....verflixte Kaufsucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ... ein schwarzer 10-42-Faltenrock ...


Hast du meine Textkorrektur ausprobiert?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2014)

Hab mich inspirieren lassen


----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)




----------



## Junior97 (25. September 2014)

Madda wo gehts denn hin ?
Willingen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)

Ham ne Ferienwohnung in Bruchhausen gemietet und morgen fahren wir dann mal eben rüber nach Willingen
Hab schonmal ne Anfrage an den Bikeverleih wegen nem Glory geschickt 

Wo warstn die ganze zeit? lang nix mehr von dir gelesen


----------



## Junior97 (25. September 2014)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann am Wochenende 
War immer da habe immer mitgelesen aber nicht immer die Zeit zum Schreiben gehabt 
Ich war nie weg Jungs ;D


----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)

Na dann schreib mal kurz falls du da bist


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Beläge so schnell weg waren: Hatte eine komplette HR-Bremse vom Kollegen bekommen und gar nicht nachgeschaut wie die Beläge davon waren.
Einfach angebaut und hat gebremst 
Waren dann wohl runter... (jetzt sowieso)


----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)

Passiert^^


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

N'abend Jungs 

Ich hab' da mal wieder 'ne Frage:

Welcher Reifen bietet tendenziell mehr Grip auf nassem, (leicht) feuchtem und schmutzigen Teer (zB. Feldweg mit Dreck, Steinen, usw.), ein Conti RaceKing oder der X-King?

Hintergrund:

Mich hat's am Sonntag auf beschriebenem Untergrund ziemlich heftig geschmissen, das Vorderrad ging trotz eigentlich angepasster Geschwindigkeit blitzartig weg, bergab in einer nach außen hängenden Kurve... Reifen war vorn ein RacKing mit 1,5bar Druck. Jetzt überlege ich, ob der Sturz mit nem X-King vorn evtl. vermeidbar gewesen wäre?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2014)

nasser asphalt, am besten noch im schatten gelegen und leicht moosig ist die hölle.
wüsste nicht welcher reifen da grip aufbauen soll.

denke der xking wäre noch schneller weggerutscht, da der ja weniger auflagefläche auf dem asphalt bietet.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2014)

Ich glaube mit einem X-King hätte es dich genauso geschmissen, meiner Meinung nach ist der X-King nur besser wenn du ihn richtig in die Kurve drückst. Bei losem, schmierigen Untergrund sind die Reifen ebenbürtig.


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

... die 'überraschende Komponente' waren definitiv die Steine, auf den ging's dann ab... ich dachte, dass der X-King evtl. aufgrund des gröberen Profils da besser gegripped hätte?!

Ich hatte mit dem RaceKing schon öfter mal leichte Vorderrad-Rutscher, die ich aber immer fangen konnte. Ich glaube, insgesamt vertraue ich dem X-King dann doch etwas mehr.

Bin am überlegen den RaceKing vom Vorderrad zu verbannen!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2014)

da kann man nur vermuten.
ich hasse jedenfalls nasse asphaltabfahrten.

im wald fängst du an zu schwimmen oder zu rutschen. das fängt sich dann wieder.

auf asphalt bist du gleich weg.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. September 2014)

Der X-King ist ja schon etwas gutmütiger, aber auf Waldautobahnen geht mir öfters mal das VR weg gerade im Rennen egal ob XK oder RK.


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

Ja, genau so empfinde ich das auch: etwas gutmütiger, einen kleinen Hauch mehr Grip.

Auf Waldautobahnen macht das kalkulierte Rutschen über die Räder ja sogar Spaß, das stimmt


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2014)

Ikon... der hat ja den rügt, dass er am Boden klebt...
sorry...
Ich denk da hat jeder reifen mühe...


----------



## maddda (25. September 2014)

Der Spezi FastTrak ist auch super! sehr gutmütig, aber wie schon geschrieben wurde...jeder reifen hat grenzen...


----------



## daniel77 (25. September 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ikon... der hat ja den rügt, dass er am Boden klebt...
> sorry...
> Ich denk da hat jeder reifen mühe...



Moin Zusammen,
VR ikon, HR Aspen, rennt zwar nicht so gut wie der RK, hat aber auch im nassen und leicht schlammigen Geläuf überraschend viel Reserven. Ist im Gegensatz zu Conti oder Schwalbe relativ schnittfest


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

N'abend Daniel 

Ich bleibe bei Conti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (25. September 2014)

Müsste ich als Nordhessen ja eigentlich auch, hab's aber bei den Jurafelsen nach drei Jahren und unzähligen Flankenschnitten aufgegeben....


----------



## h0rst99 (25. September 2014)

Das ist doof, ja. Hatte ich kürzlich auch....

Ist bei den Conti Protection nicht auch die Flanke etwas stärker?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2014)

Ist sie. Aber dadurch auch _zu_ steif. Mit wenig Luft fährt er (RK Protection) sich echt doof.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2014)

was bedeutet wenig luft?

fahre meinen raceking 29x2,2 protection mit unter 1 bar (laut joe blow) am hr.
geht ab wie sau.
felgeninnenbreite 23 mm.
wiege 70 kg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

Mit Milch oder Schlauch? Ich wuerde ja gerne mal eine fahren... die 2-3x wo ich einen gefahren bin (solange er dicht war) war er echt gut, aber Schlauch ist fuer mich keine Alternative.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2014)

mit milch.

die flanke sieht allerdings jetzt, nach 200 km, schon aus wie sau. ei schönes kreuzmuster zeichnet sich ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

Wie meisnt du das? Das man die Faeden durchsieht? Habe ich an den RaRa als auch... sollte mich das stoehren?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2014)

jap, genau das. stört nicht.
da sieht man wenigstens, dass ich die reifen mit idealem luftdruck fahre. so für kenner.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> was bedeutet wenig luft?
> 
> fahre meinen raceking 29x2,2 protection mit unter 1 bar (laut joe blow) am hr.
> geht ab wie sau.
> ...



Hängt man bei unter 1 bar nicht schon auf der Felge?

Bei mir 65 kg, Felgeninnenbreite lt. Website 20,5 mm, 27,5 x 2,2 ", mit Milch. Inwieweit ich dem Manometer an der Pumpe vertrauen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich fasse an den Reifen und entscheide dann, ob es passt oder noch was rein oder raus muss. Von einem Bar bin ich aber weit entfernt (genauso weit wie von einem harten Reifen)... Für mich wenig Luft (oben war das "wenig" auf meinen "Normaldruck" bezogen) und es fährt sich wie gesagt ziemlich bescheiden, wie ich finde.

Dazu kommt halt noch, dass die Dinger schlecht dichtzubekommen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2014)

Ich sach nur schnell... Guten Morgen  
So jetzt könnt ihr weiter philosophieren 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (26. September 2014)

unter 1 bar würde ich bei mir keine einzige abfahrt runterkommen ohne platten...auch mit 60kg nicht...

meine onza canis sehen auch wieder wie sau aus neim intense...
hab mir geradezwei purgatory gegönnt...nä woche gehts mal wieder ins vinschgau wenns klappt...


----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

... unter 1bar rührt's doch in den Kurven rum wie Sau, oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

Ich wuerde mal sagen, seine Pumpe zeigt 1Bar an, aber es ist mehr. Darum kauf ich mir nu nauch nen Digimanometer mit Ablassknopf.
Gerade am Zaboo mit der Starrgabel merke ich, das der Druck vorne stimmen muss, sonst wird es schwammig, oder es zertruemmert die Handgelenke 
Dazu pack ich gleich mal noch ein 5nm Preset-Drehmo von Ritchey.


----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

... mache das auch nur noch digital, ist genau und verlässlich, allerdings ohne Ablassknopf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

Ohne ist es nur "bedingt sinnvoll"... Pumpen, drauf, anpassen, drauf,... meine Meinung.
Und der SKS mit Ablassknopf kostet 5Eu mehr als der Schwalbe ohne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

Naja, klar. Mein Ablassknopf ist das Ventil. Also pumpen, drauf, ablassen, drauf. Funktioniert bestens


----------



## onkel_doc (26. September 2014)

sowas gab ich schon

gut wir sind ja auch 80kg ubd da brauchts biscgen mehr druck;-)

0,1 bar zu wenig merk ich sofort in den kurfen...


----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

72kg


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

Arsch!


----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

Gerne


----------



## mete (26. September 2014)

Zwerge sind immer leichter


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2014)

Ich bin für Ausgleichsgewichte am Rahmen um Chancengleichheit wegen körperlichen, technischen  Differenzen.... wir sollten alle auf 100 kg inkl. Rad geeicht werden.

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

/signed!


----------



## mete (26. September 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin für Ausgleichsgewichte am Rahmen um Chancengleichheit wegen körperlichen, technischen  Differenzen.... wir sollten alle auf 100 kg inkl. Rad geeicht werden.
> 
> gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk



Nicht ganz fair, weil Ausgleichsgewichte ja nicht zum Vortrieb beitragen, das Mehr an Muskeln bei den schweren Leuten aber schon. Will mich aber nicht beschweren, bei mir sinds auch nur 72-75 kg bei ausreichend Größe. Mehr fände ich sogar ganz gut, mit entsprechendem Leitungszuwachs latürnich .


----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

72kg bei 1,83m - passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2014)

Ich glaube oder ich weiß , bei mir sitzt das Gewicht an den falschen Stellen.
Aber du hast schon Recht....gerecht wäre das Ausgleichsgewicht nicht ohne den BMI mit einzubeziehen.

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## h0rst99 (26. September 2014)

Ausgleichsgewichte sind schon im Motorsport eine völlig unsinnige, künstliche Wettbewerbsverzerrung .... Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2014)

motorsport muss spannend sein, sonst guckt das niemand.

ich finde z.b. die open class in der moto gp nicht verkehrt.

gut, es fahren zwar trotzdem immer die selben fahrer vorne, aber am anfang wird dadurch wenigstens etwas enger.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2014)

War auch nicht ernst gemeint, mir muss das radfahren nur Spaß machen und mehr nicht...alles andere ist mir eh egal, geht ja um nichts außer Spaß  
Mich nervt nur die Technik, wenn sie nicht funktioniert. 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (26. September 2014)

Echte 1,0bar am HR halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Meine Pumpe zeigt das zwar auch immer an, sind in Realität aber doch eher 1,5bar.
Dafür ist der Druck bei Schlauchreifen unterhalb der Skala - kann also an die 1,0 bar rankommen.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. September 2014)

Letztes jeher noch 78kg... dieses Jahr mehr muckis zugelegt...

nä Jahr dann wieder optimierter unterwegs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

82/83kg auf 186cm... Ich weis...zu fett aber unter 80kg findet meine Frau sche***

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (26. September 2014)

Heute erst mal schön 3h Crossen mit Semislicks im Matsch..natürlich habe ich mehr als ein Mal gelegen...voll geil 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 82/83kg auf 186cm... Ich weis...zu fett



Ach, geht doch. Zur Berggemse wirst Du bei der Größe auch mit 10kg weniger nicht mehr .


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2014)

Net wirklich... Darum entweder kurz und gib ihm, oder gaaanz lang.
Ich bin jetzt auf Sonntag heiß

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (27. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte mal fragen ob eine 170mm Kurbel XC Tauglich ist?

Oder sollte man es sein lassen?

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2014)

Welche Kurbellaenge du brauchst haengt von deinen Haxen ab und nicht, was du damit fahren willst. 
Im DH fahren die "Riesen" nur auch ne 170er um mehr Bodenfreiheit zu bekommen. Im XC ist es eine frage der Beinlaenge.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2014)

Die Frage ist doch auch ob man das überhaupt merkt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2014)

Naja ~2,5% weniger Hebel. Da wird bei den Gangsprüngen wegen anderen Prozenten gross gejammert

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. September 2014)

Guten Abend ,
lebt der "Vorglüher" noch ....hier ist es recht ruhig  Ist aber auch gut so wenn alle was "Nützlicheres" zu tun haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2014)

Ja, er lebt noch. Lief gut, bin heiss! 
Vllt kommt Frau und Kind auch mit... mal sehen. Betreuung uebernimmt der Bruder, der wirft mir als fast noch gemeinere Sachen an Kopf, als es mein Dad schon tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2014)

Moinsen! Der Herr Philipp M. ist nicht zufällig heute in Remscheid?


----------



## InoX (28. September 2014)

Welcher?


----------



## maddda (28. September 2014)

Nabend bin aus Willingen wieder zurück
Geil wars:









Den DH bin ich auch sicher runtergekommen...zwar mit 1-2 Chickenlines, aber immerhin


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2014)

So TC finale auch rum gebracht, 16. Platz in der Elite. Gewonnen hat stiebjahn. 60% bei über 173 Schlägen, tief unten im"pain cave"!
Lief ganz OK. Nur der"Kinder Slalom" zu Beginn der runde war ein graus! Aber sonst eine *GEILE *Strecke.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2014)

GZ!
Eine heile Strecke? 
Heute liefs gar nicht. Sonst komme ich ja gut bergan und Remscheid ist dafür genau richtig, aber heute bin ich die Berge nicht hochgekommen.
Kurz vor Ende noch von Ben überrundet worden - das heißt ich konnte mich doch noch lange an seinem Hinterrad halten.
Im Ziel hatte er dann 7min Vorsprung auf den zweiten :O

Immerhin gabs heute noch Preisgeld für die Gesamtwertung im NRW-Cup


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. September 2014)

du mir auch


----------



## Crimson_ (28. September 2014)

Hätte ja auch eine heikle Strecke sein können


----------



## onkel_doc (28. September 2014)

auch zurück...mixt 7.platz...nun ist ende für dieses Jahr... entspanntes trailen ist jetzt angesagt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2014)

Sooo, gerade mal mit dem specki dealer telefoniert. Nach über 2 Jahren will ich doch mal nen Dämpfer service machen lassen. Er schmatzt nun auch gut und bei schnellen groben schlagen schmatzt er besonders laut... Der Tausch sollte ganz easy gehen und preislich ist es auch fair.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (29. September 2014)

Sowas ist immer gut Oft merkt man erst hinterher. dass was am dämpfer net stimmte

Gleich gibbet das Rampage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. September 2014)

Geht los


----------



## maddda (29. September 2014)

Is ma wieder der wahnsinn


----------



## h0rst99 (29. September 2014)

Schon verrückt die Jungs... aber wird dann auch irgendwann irgendwie langweilig. Stehe allerdings auch nicht so unbedingt auf diese Motorrad-Hallen-Sprung-Shows


----------



## maddda (29. September 2014)

Also ich Fonds geil! 
Da kann immer alles passieren und wenn man denkt es kommt nix mehr zieht plötzlich jemand nen 360Drop


----------



## h0rst99 (29. September 2014)

... ja, so gesehen ist's schon ne Gaudi. Mir trampeln (pedalieren) die zu wenig


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2014)

mich kickt es auch net wirklich... MORGEN!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2014)

morgään


----------



## h0rst99 (30. September 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Metrum (30. September 2014)

Moinsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2014)

Morsche!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## maddda (30. September 2014)

Moin!

Einfach weils so schön war:


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2014)

Yeeeeaaaaahhhh, Yeeeeaaaaahhhh 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (30. September 2014)

hei Jens...ab morgen ist vinschgau angesagt...

so kurzentschlossen...yeahhhh


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2014)

Viel Spaß.... der Holly ist ja nun auch fertig ;-) 
Und werdet nicht übermütig  Bei schönem Wetter unbedingt vom Madritschjoch abfahren....Sahne!
Ich würde sofort mitkommen wenn ich Zeit hätte. 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. September 2014)

Viel Spaß im VInschgau!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2014)

Hat einer von euch Tourtipps für den Gardasee ab Riva? Bin nächste Woche ein paar Tage da (vor dem Tremalzo Superbike reise ich aber wieder ab) und habe gerade ein bisschen geschaut, einiges gefunden, würde mich aber auch über weitere Tipps freuen


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Ich kenne nur mehrere Routen vom Tremalzo (auch anspruchsvoll) runter.... den Rest war ich mit meiner Frau auf "pillepalle" Wegen unterwegs


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Oktober 2014)

Soll auch nix Knallhartes sein. Bin mit einem konditionell und fahrtechnisch nicht ganz so starken Freund dort.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2014)

War heute mal wieder im Bikepark Warstein mit einem Kollegen. Ruhig dort aber super spaßig 
Video gibts morgen - inklusive beinahe Crash. Bei zweiten bin ich fast vom Northshore geflogen als der HR-Reifen die Luft verloren hat, leider war die Kamera da nicht an


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Oktober 2014)

was soll ich sagen...vinschgau ist wieder geil...
heut selber unterwegs gewesen...schee wars...


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2014)

Vom Northshore bin auch mal fast gefallen...lektion gelernt: Nie die Dinger fahren, wenns Nass is


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2014)

Vor dem einen Stück Northshore war auch eine Pfütze - konnte haarig werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
über schmale Bretter fahr ich nur mit altem Material und angeseilt  ....sei denn, sie liegen auf dem Boden.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen...vinschgau ist wieder geil...
> heut selber unterwegs gewesen...schee wars...



Wir wollen Helibilder sehen


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> über schmale Bretter fahr ich nur mit altem Material und angeseilt  ....sei denn, sie liegen auf dem Boden.
> 
> 
> ...


Leihbike und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2014)

So Aktionen habe ich schon oefters gesehen... finde ich affig


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab mich schon immer gefragt wie die da gegenhalten wollen, als ob jemand einen mit Bike auffangen kann


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Vorallendingen würde es einen da wohl nicht mal wirklich legen. Keine spitzen Steine, kein Abhang, keine Wurzeln...
Aber wenns Spaß macht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist, das manche Frauen erst lernen müssen, den Hintern rauszustrecken ...auch wenn kein Mann dahinter steht .
Meine Frau hat auch jedes Mal Angst, sie geht bei so einem Hügelchen über den Lenker. Sie machen einfach nie die Arme lang, und dann das Ding mit dem Hintern.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Feddich!


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Video!

Das nächste mal aber bitte nur mit Fullface Helm! Hab mich in Willingen schonmal so auf der 4x Langgemacht, dass ich sogar schürfwunden auf der Brust hatte, da will man net mit Halbschale fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Ist auch eine der nächsten Anschaffungen  Fühle mich so ganz ohne Protekoren auch nicht sicher.


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

Wollte bald noch einmal nach Willingen bevor die Parks für dieses Jahr dicht machen...evtl. nächste Woche. Nomma nen DH Bike leihen Kommse mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Nächste Woche habe ich schon wieder Uni. Wenn dann diese Woche noch. Winterberg soll nach dem Umbau super sein habe ich gehört.


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

Diese Woche wird bei mir nix mehr, bin ja am Sonntach in Langenberg...und sonst schon zum biken verabredet. Uni fängt bei mir die erste Vorlesung erst nächste Woche freitag an.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf Marathons, seit Erndtebrück und dem Volldeppen habe ich da nicht mehr so Lust zu.

Achso ich habe übrigens schon 3x bis 20 Uhr Vorlesungen, wird definitiv nichts unter der Woche.


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

IS jedes Jahr so...Anfang Oktober sind alle immer Rennmüde....so richtig Rennfeuer hab ich auch net mehr im mom.

Grad gefunden:




Das mit dem Zaun bei 6min is der Hammer


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Nee so allgemein, bin ja auch Saalhausen, Wetter, Nordenau und Grafschaft nicht gefahren.
Marathon fahren ist irgendwie nicht mehr so spaßig. (Und zu teuer)


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

Da haste die schönsten Strecken aber ausgelassen^^
Teuer is wohl war. Die Ganze NRW Trophy hat mich rein an Startgeld über 150€ dieses jahr gekostet...von Sprit ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2014)

Schön, mal wieder Marcels Stimme zu hören


----------



## BENDERR (2. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> oder so





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So Aktionen habe ich schon oefters gesehen... finde ich affig





maddda schrieb:


> Hab mich schon immer gefragt wie die da gegenhalten wollen, als ob jemand einen mit Bike auffangen kann





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorallendingen würde es einen da wohl nicht mal wirklich legen. Keine spitzen Steine, kein Abhang, keine Wurzeln...
> Aber wenns Spaß macht.



Mach ich/wir im Kinder-/Jugendtraining auch.. zwar nicht so wie die Damen auf dem Bild, aber eine Hilfestellung wird eigentlich immer gemacht.
Klar, wenn jmd mit Schwung angebrettet kommt, macht man nix mehr. Aber bei so Stellen wie auf dem Bild kann man schon unglückliche Stürze verhindern (auf dem Bild is jetzt nix wo man unglücklich stürzen kann.. aber ich mein so kleine Hänge, evtl Steine etc..) und wenns bergauf geht und es jemand nicht schafft, kann man den/diejenige auch gut auffangen.. dann rutscht der/die zumindest nicht den ganzen Hügel wieder runter.

Ihr dürft halt nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass alle die n MTB haben schon technisch/konditionell so gut sind, dass sie sowas fahren können. Das muss man auch erst mal lernen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich weis, das hoert sich jetzt matschiger an, als es gemeint ist, aber wir haben unsere Technik mit offenen Knien bezahlt. Lernen durch Schmerz hies es da immer... meine Frau regt sich noch immer ueber meine Knie auf 

Ach ja, was mir dazu einfaellt:


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist auch eine der nächsten Anschaffungen  Fühle mich so ganz ohne Protekoren auch nicht sicher.


Dann helfen Protektoren auch nicht...machen nur leichtsinnig 
Bei dem Video dachte ich, an manchen Stellen fahre ich 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich weis, das hoert sich jetzt matschiger an, als es gemeint ist, aber wir haben unsere Technik mit offenen Knien bezahlt. Lernen durch Schmerz hies es da immer... meine Frau regt sich noch immer ueber meine Knie auf
> 
> Ach ja, was mir dazu einfaellt:


Genau so isses aberHab in nem Video letztens irgendeinen DH-Profi gesehen, der meinte (als er ein paar leute irgendwas Fahrtechnikmäßiges erklären sollte) dass das total schwer is...weil er eigentlich gar net so genau sagen konnte, was er da im einzelnen überhaupt macht^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2014)

Am meisten hilft  Technik lernen, ist einem (dem man 100%vertraut) voll "aufs" Hinterrad fahren. Da fährt  Linien und tempo, was man sonst nicht gedacht hätte, das geht …

Protektoren? Ich hab meine bodyarmor  gerne an, wenn es so frisch ist, das ich sonst eine Weste anziehen würde oder nur einmal hoch und dann lustig runter. Das ding schützt nur rücken und Brust. Wenn es einen da beutelt, tut  noch genug weh. Das man nicht übermutig wird

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Junior97 (3. Oktober 2014)

Winterberg ist so lala nach dem Umbau 
ist jetzt viel für Anfänger und eine coole flowige Northshore Strecke den Freeride find ich auch nicht schlecht aber der DH muss noch verblockter gemacht werden.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2014)

Ist dann also genau richtig wenn man sich nicht zerschiessen möchte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Oktober 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist dann also genau richtig wenn man sich nicht zerschiessen möchte.


Sich und sein Rad 

Schönen Feiertag euch allen! 

Heute nochmal ordentlich Kohlenhydrate und dann morgen den Stoneman Miriquidi mit 160km/4400hm Netto. Start ist 5uhr... bei Dunkelheit und Nebel. Also könnten noch ein paar km wegen verfahren dazu kommen  
Licht, Navi,  Reserveakku, Futter, Ersatzteilkiste...... hoffentlich regnet es nicht 
http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2014)

Hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich die Tage vom weltweit leichtesten Bullit (das Lastenfahrrad, nicht das Santa Cruz) gelesen hatte, habe ich gestern einen Bullit-Nachbau gesehen, der aus alten Stahlrädern (im Stile von Diamant, Mifa und co.) zusammengelötet wurde. Eine Foto habe ich leider nicht gemacht 

Ach ja, gerade gefunden:


----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2014)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Winterberg ist so lala nach dem Umbau
> ist jetzt viel für Anfänger und eine coole flowige Northshore Strecke den Freeride find ich auch nicht schlecht aber der DH muss noch verblockter gemacht werden.


Ist der DH noch lascher geworden seit dem Umbau? War seit umgebaut wurde nicht mehr da, aber schon da fand ich, dass der DH eines echten Downhills nicht gerade würdig war...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Oktober 2014)

Geht eben mehr Richtung Flowtrails habe ich gehört. Eine Freundin aus Dortmund war da und meinte es lässt sich super fahren und ist nicht unnötig gefährlich - wobei die nicht unbedingt ein Massstab ist. Die springt auch diverse Doubles auf den Dortmunder Strecken.


Das da oben ist übrigens Cody Kaiser.

Vielleicht starte ich auch schon am Sonntag in die Crosssaison, mal sehen.


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2014)

Boah Jungs bei und is der DM umgezogen ... jez gibts für eine Woche 10% Rabatt und die Leute sind wie die Aasgeier.

Ich will doch nur eben Gels haben


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2014)

Haargels? Da brauchste schon viel


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2014)

Als Haargel kann man die Dinger bestümmt auch benutzen...kleben ja wie sau^^


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben übrigens für nächste Woche auch noch einen abgespeckten Stundenplan, vielleicht lässt sich doch noch was einrichten mit Bikepark.


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2014)

Cool!Hört sich gut an BEi uns is alles eigentlich wegen der O-Woche für die erstis geblockt...deswegen nur am Freitag


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2014)

haargel kann ich dir morgen mitbringen. bei mir ist das sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2014)

O-Woche war letzte Woche, aber die ist jetzt wohl ausgedehnt. Das Hörsaalzelt steht auch wieder


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Oktober 2014)

Morgen dann doch Crossen 
Viel Spaß am höchsten Berg NRWehs


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2014)

und das gleich 3 mal.


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2014)

Für mich zum glück nur 2mal...fahr ja mittel


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2014)

Morgen!

Puh schon zimmich früh fürn Sonntag morgen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2014)

Gestern bei 'nem Umzug geholfen - schon gut, wenn man in den Beinen mal wieder Muskelkater bekommt


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2014)

So ich bin zufrieden
NRW-MarathonTrophy gesamt Platz 3 bei den Herren.
Heute beim finale AK 4 und 15 Gesamt. Hatte ca. 1:00 auf den dritten... der war dann am Ende aber doch stärker


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2014)

Nabend Männer ,
einigermaßen heil zurück....ich spüre nur jede Muskelfaser und laufe etwas eckig durch die Gegend 
*
Glücklich zum Gold*
Stoneman Miriquidi  … 2 Länder – 9 Gipfel – 4400 Hm - im Erzgebirge

Langstrecke im Erzgebirge fahren ist eine echte Herausforderung, und wir hatten noch Glück...es hat nicht geregnet.
Die Wege sind entweder scharfkantig geschottert oder feinsplittig belegt; wurzlig in allen Varianten; steinig verblockt; saftig durchnässt und morastig; glitschig und rutschig oder einfach nur brutal steil.

Gleich am Anfang der Runde nach einem Teilstück des Flowtrails in Rabenberg ca. 5.30Uhr schlitze mir ein scharfkantiges Stück Split die Karkasse auf …..flicken im dunklen Wald, immer noch kalt durch die letze Abfahrt.
Der Tag fängt gut an. 
Auf der weiteren Strecke ging es zügig ohne besondere Vorkommnisse vorwärts, bis ich mir im dunklen mein Mundstück von der Trinkblase zerbiss und der kostbare Trank ungehindert auslief. Zum Glück war es ein Verschluss zum zudrehen 
Nach abwechslungsreichen Kilometern und dem ersten Loch in der Kontrollkarte erlebten wir einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang.






Leider kam aber mit der Sonne nicht auch die erhoffte Erwärmung, im Gegenteil, die Temperaturen sanken auf flauschige 1.8°C  Wir zogen die Winterhandschuhe und warme Socken an und radelten teilweise im dichten Nebel bis zum Klínovec (Keilberg) auf der tchechischen Seite. Die Wege waren stellenweise sehr rutschig steil und modrig tief, aber alles einigermaßen gut fahrbar.









Augenblicke später….ein Geisterturm 



Mit dem überqueren der Grenze zurück nach Sachsen wurde es immer klarer, sodass wir am Fichtelberg in der Sonne eine warme, versalzene Kartoffelsuppe mit Bockwurst essen konnten…..Salz = Elektrolyt ... also alles bestens. 



Nach dem zügigen abrollen vom Fichtelberg zur nächten Stempelstelle Bärenstein konnten wir uns zurücklehnen und genießen. Denn wir wurden von zwei einheimischen Freeridern, die auf uns warteten, über deren Hometrails zum Pöhlberg und wieder runter geleitet. Die jungen Männer (Studenten  ) traf ich im Vinschgau auf ihrem Weg zum Stoneman in den Dolomiten, zu dem sie Roland Stauder persönlich einlud, als Dank für die Mitarbeit beim Aufbau, Ausschildern und Betreuen ihres Abschnittes des Erzgebirger Stoneman.
Durch die gelungene Abwechslung und mit neu gefüllten Wasserflaschen, ging es nach der herzlichen Verabschiedung auf die letzten 1500Hm.



Die Kilometer vergingen recht zügig bis zu dem Moment, als ich beim kramen in meiner Rahmentasche jäh und urplötzlich durch einen rotweißen Pfosten (die Dinger müssten verboten werden) mitten auf dem Radweg kurz aus dem Leben gerissen wurde. Das Vorderrad lief 10cm am Pfahl vorbei, aber erst der linke Bremshebel und dann der Fuß mit Pedale blieb hängen. Ich machte einen Satz über den Lenker und wußte nicht was geschehen war, bis ich dann das Rad um den Pfosten gewickelt liegen sah. Klingt nicht so schlimm, aber auf der anderen Seite hätte ich mir vermutlich die Hand abgerissen oder Teile davon.
Nach der längeren Schrecksekunde wurde das Rad inspiziert….. Bremsschalthebel angebrochen aber sonst alles heil geblieben. Die Kette auf das kleine Blatt gelegt und weiter ging es auf die letzten 1000Hm.






(an ein Foto mit Rad am Pfosten hab ich nicht gedacht )
Schon beim aufsteigen spürte ich einen starken Schmerz im rechten Oberschenkel, muss wohl am Lenker oder Pfosten angestoßen sein. Der echte Schmerz kam dann beim treten was auch die nächste Stunde nicht besser wurde.
Mittlerweile wurde es auch schon wieder dunkel und es waren noch ca. 500Hm offen. Der Aufstieg zum Rabenberg entwickelte sich nochmal zur echten Herausforderung, steil, schmerzend und ewig lang radelten wir im stockfinsteren Wald, nur beleuchtet durch unsere Lenkerlampen, den Stoneman-Schildern nach, immer in Erwartung das Licht des Sportparks auf dem Rabenberg zu sehen. Es sollte aber noch bis 21.00 Uhr dauern. Überglücklich die Karte das neunte Mal gelocht und den golden Stein an der Rezeption in Empfang genommen.



Das Essen hatten wir uns verdient.
Fazit:
16 Stunden Gesamtzeit
7 Tütchen Gel gemischt mit 1 Liter Wasser
3 alkoholfreie Weizen
1 Kartoffelsuppe mit Wurst
4 Liter Energietrunk
1 Dualcontrolhebel links …ist noch am Lager
1Schlauch
1 neuer Kettenniet nach Kettenriss
1 großes Pflaster für offnen Oberschenkel
0.5 Liter Hafersuppe
…insgesamt noch gut abgelaufen und mit etwas Verzögerung  _GEFINISHT _


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Oktober 2014)

Sauber Jens...

hast dir den stein verdient...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
jetzt spüre ich neben allen Muskelfasern auch die Einschlagstellen vom Pfosten.... rechter u. linker Oberschenkel, linker Fußspann und linker Ellenbogen. 
Aber sonst alles bestens.



gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Oktober 2014)

moin jens,

schön das nicht mehr passiert ist 

gruss


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht! Sieht nach Spaß aus




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> jetzt spüre ich neben allen Muskelfasern auch die Einschlagstellen vom Pfosten.... rechter u. linker Oberschenkel, linker Fußspann und linker Ellenbogen.
> Aber sonst alles bestens.
> 
> ...


Solang alles noch funzt und nur wehtut is doch gut

War heute nachmittag beim Aufbau der Aluminiummesse in Düsseldorf. Bin jetzt offiziell aussteller
Morgen gehts vielleicht mit Marcel in den Bikepark, wenn das Wetter mitspieln tut...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit, 
nach Arbeit geht's wieder auf's Enduro.... den letzten Schmerz aus dem Körper treiben 
Soweit ist wieder alles in Ordnung 


gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## h0rst99 (8. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Oktober 2014)

moin Leute


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Oktober 2014)

Ahoi! Am Samstag letztes CC-Rennen für dieses Jahr.
Wird wohl durchn Batsch gehen 

Dann is aber auch gut für dieses Jahr.


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2014)

War auch nen Stück weit froh nach dem letzten Rennen am Wochenende...vor allem Verletzungsfrei durch die Saison gekommen zu sein Zugegeben die letzt trainingswoche vorm Rennen lief ziemlich bescheiden (war iwe fertig)... das Rennen aber gut
Gleich geh ich erstmal in die Muckibude und heute abend Roll ich denke ich mal nen bissl regenerativ.

Das wetter könnte aber mal besser mitspielen. Hier schüttet es mehr oder weniger die ganze Zeit-.-


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Oktober 2014)

Dito.. Herbst schlägt schon gut zu!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch schon 2 Wochen im oft modus... Aber Samstag steht trotzdem 1000hm Haus uphill trennen an 
Wenn mir nicht noch eine echt gute Ausrede einfällt muss ich da echt fahren...

Das gemeine: hier ist fast durchgehend top Wetter

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2014)

Hier schüttet es immernoch-.-
Hab am Kantenklatscher nschön die Staubabstreifer und Schaumstoffringe ersetzt usw und jetzt das

Naja morgen geht's zur Messe erstmal abbauen usw. Dann kann ich anfangen das on one fertig für die nächste Saison zu machen


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das gemeine: hier ist fast durchgehend *top Wetter*



Das habe ich mal gekonnt überlesen!


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das habe ich mal gekonnt überlesen!


Ohne Spaß!

Hier regnets immernoch. Wenns so weiter geht muss ich wohl oder übel bald wieder Rennrad fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns heute 25grad puuuuuuuure sonneeeeeee


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja streu Salz in die Wunde


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
eine Hitze hier...schon fast zu warm 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2014)

Um noch mehr zu streuen:




http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-waldkirch-18225026/wetterbericht-aktuell.html


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2014)

Ha! Geil ab morgen wirds hier wohl auch wieder bsser


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Oktober 2014)

Aber est morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2014)

Heute muss ich eh zur Alumesse abbaunhelfen


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2014)

irgendwie gefaellt er mir: 




http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...win-brands-first-full-suspension-frame-42671/


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2014)

Soo immernoch auf der Messe.
Parallel läuft hier auch noch die Composite. Und siehe da BK-Composites war auch da und ich hab mich erstmal nen bissl bei den Jungs erkundigt


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Oktober 2014)

Wattn hässlicher Eimer - gefällt mir so gar nicht.

Heute die zweite Fahrt um mich von Shimano STIs auf SRAM DoubleTaps umzugewöhnen. Habe mir natürlich die zwei Stunden mit dem meisten Regen zum Training ausgesucht:


----------



## h0rst99 (9. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> irgendwie gefaellt er mir:



.. ein Buckliger


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2014)

Hatte gestern nochn bissl Zeit um a paar Bilder von der Messe für euch festzuhalten... Parallel war auch noch die "Composite" da hab ich natürlich auch vorbeigeschaut
Xentis:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fulcrum:




Schön, aber bedingt alltagstauglich:




Stand von BikeAheadComposites:




Unser Stand:




Leider etwas zu Dunkel fürs Imopped:








Vaddi glücklich mit neuem Rad


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Oktober 2014)

Mit den BikeAhead Sachen kann ich mich optisch nicht so anfreunden. Wo war denn die Messe?


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2014)

Optisch find ich die schon ganz cool. Gibt auch sehr schöne Details... zum Beispiel ein laminiertes Herstellerlogo.

Nach Drehmomenten für den Lenker hab ich auch gefragt. Waren wie ich fand sehr niederig
Vorbau 3Nm
Armaturen 1,5
Sram twister 1Nm
Soll aber wohl wegen der einlaminiertenngummischicjt aber verdrehsicher halten.

Die Messe war in Düsseldorf


----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2014)

Moooin!

Nix los hier?!

Ich glaub ich bekomm gleich schwimmhäute. Hab das Fuji eben zerlegt, und alles gerenigt. Jetzt geht das Rad in den Ruhestand und das On One wird umgebaut


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist es bewoelkt aber trocken. Da mir keine gescheite Ausrede eingefallen ist, werde ich das Uphillrennen doch fahren. Bin Zwar seit 2 Wochen in der Trainingspause, aber egal. Alleine die Daten von der Wattkurbel sind den "Aufwand" wert. Start ist ja ~10 RadMinuten von meiner Haustuere weg... mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Oktober 2014)

Dann viel erfolg!
Bin gestern mit Vaddi ne lockere Trailrunde gerollt...war auch ganz Spaßig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2014)

Habe fertig!
http://app.strava.com/activities/205966391
Das lustige: 1300Watt zu Beginn und zum Schluss nochmal fast 900Watt als ich versuchte noch einen Platz gut zu machen... aber dadurch, das ich erst noch das Loch zufahren musste, war mein "Lachgas" leider abgebrannt, als ich 5m vor ihm war 
Aber fuer 2 Wochen OffSeason war es ganz lustig


----------



## h0rst99 (11. Oktober 2014)

Sauber!!

Durchschnittsleistung?

Edit: ach so... Strava, ich seh's - top


----------



## Nehcuk (12. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Habe fertig!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/205966391
> Das lustige: 1300Watt zu Beginn und zum Schluss nochmal fast 900Watt als ich versuchte noch einen Platz gut zu machen... aber dadurch, das ich erst noch das Loch zufahren musste, war mein "Lachgas" leider abgebrannt, als ich 5m vor ihm war
> Aber fuer 2 Wochen OffSeason war es ganz lustig


has


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Habe fertig!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/205966391
> Das lustige: 1300Watt zu Beginn und zum Schluss nochmal fast 900Watt als ich versuchte noch einen Platz gut zu machen... aber dadurch, das ich erst noch das Loch zufahren musste, war mein "Lachgas" leider abgebrannt, als ich 5m vor ihm war
> Aber fuer 2 Wochen OffSeason war es ganz lustig


wärste die ersten 8 min. nicht so hart rangegangen hätteste den platz noch locker gut gemacht.
warum nutzt du die möglichkeit "watt" nicht wenn du sie am bike hast


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2014)

Ne, dann waehre ich nicht in der "Gruppe" mit dem Kumpel gewesen. Und bis zur Rampe am Schluss hilft das ungemein.
Wattmessung Hilft, aber wenn du einen dabei hast macht das den Unterschied ob du im Mittelteil 300Watt oder 320Watt faehrst... man kann da nicht alles Technisieren. Es hilft aber ungemein.
Und die ersten 8Minuten waren im Schnitt auch nur knapp >300Watt. Die erste Minute war fies, aber das ist so im XC/HC. Da wird "sortiert" und das muss man ab koennen. Ein gewisses Laktatlevel ist auch biochemisch notwendig. Man muss halt dann sein Rhythmus finden. Nach ~90Sec war ich auch schon im Zielkorridor.
Trainingstechnsich nennt sich das "Matches verbrennen". Man hat x Matches mit einer Dauer von y Sekunden. Die kann man "abfackeln"... sind die halt mal weg, war es das. Ich hab zu Beginn eines gebraucht (logisch) und dann im Zielsprint. Der Rest war "Baseline". Im Zielsprint, musste ich halt leider zu viel vom "Match" schon beim Aufschliessen verbrennen. So einfach war es


----------



## Nehcuk (12. Oktober 2014)

ihr seid in einer gruppe gestartet, wie beim xco ?  dann siehts natürlich anders aus, da gebe ich dir voll recht.
dachte du wärst auf den kollegen aufgefahren 

beim einzelstart (bin ich von ausgegangen) ist es effektiver kontrolliert ftp + 3% (als beispiel) über diese distanz zu fahren  denn weißt ja selber, dass deine "matches" wie du sie nennst, am wenigsten effizient sind wenn es um zeitfahren geht und uphill ist bei einzelstart ein zeitfahren (vorbehaltlich der streckenbeschaffenheit beim mtb).


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2014)

Nope, es war klassicher XC/Marathon Start. Bei einem Einzelzeitfahren, wuerde ich dir natuerlich zustimmen, aber hier wurde erstmal "sortiert"


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2014)

Sooo, seit gestern wieder vom Gardasee zurück. Das mit den Tracks, Karten und Büchern hat zwar nicht so super hingehauen, für das erste Mal war es aber in Ordnung und es hat Spaß gemacht. Ordentlich hm haben wir natürlich auch gemacht 







Und gleich geht's wieder aufs Rad


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2014)

Geil! Jez bin ich neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2014)

Ach, du bist doch viel öfter in schönen Bikeregionen unterwegs 
Ab heute muss ich mich wieder mit dem Flachland abfinden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
schönes Bild  ...mit der Navigation wird schon noch.

Wir waren auch spontan mal im "Flachland" unterwegs.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...002&authkey=!ADCdLJTUISSnkEk&ithint=video,mp4


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2014)

Mittach!

Jens so flach sieht das gaar net aus

Gestern war ich Pflichtbewusst mal offseasonmäßig Fahrtechnik trainieren. U.a. auch wheelies....hab mir dabei erstmal schön den Ar*** geprellt
Bin schon voll gespannt. Hab mir eben die ShiftUp Steckachse bestellt. Mal sehen wie die sich so schlägt...Die Rockshox mit dem schnellspanner fand ich net so prall, der hat sich beim letzten Rennen iwe gelockertDa is einmal mit 10Nm anziehen praktischer...
Mal schauen was das an gewicht spart und Cutsomdecals bekommt die Reba auch noch


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2014)

Moin Jungs!

Wie siehts bei euch aus? So ruhig hier im mom...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits , 
was machen die Schwimmhäute Philipp?... 

Zur Zeit bin ich auch etwas gestresst.... mein Großer braucht eine Rentenversicherung mit BU,  der Wahnsinn. Jeder Anbieter hat die Beste. :'( 
Man will ja auch nicht zu viel Geld versenken und die Bedingungen weichen extrem voneinander ab.  

Und Win 8.1 am neuen Rechner gibt mir den Rest :-D,  aber das wird schon noch.

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2014)

Win 8.1? ich bin bei 10 und echtzufrieden 
BU? Gott sei dank ist mein Kumpel VersicherungsFritze (studierter Jurist)... hab ich so gar kein Bock drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2014)

Schwimmhäute bekomm ich glaub ich dauerhaft...hab beide XC bikes zerlegt und bin gerade alles an Servicen...


Das mit den Versicherungen klingt ja nach Spaß -.-  Das wär ja auch was für mich
Bin noch bei Windows 7... funzt aber


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin da ja bissle "technikaffin"... und die Kombination Win10 und SSD ist der Hammer


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Mein Win7 Rechner geht auch noch, aber da ist soviel Müll drauf das ich für's öffnen einer Mail ne externe Festplatte anstecken muss 

Win8.1 ist schon fein, brauche nur ein bisschen Eingewöhnung 

Das Epic nehm ich auch gerade auseinander..... neue Züge, neuer Schalthebel, Gabel servicen usw.
Hab zum Glück noch genug Gerät zum fahren. Ach meine Stadtschlampe bekommt auch ne neue Gabel (Casting ist geplatzt ) 49,90€ neu von H&S in grün 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2014)

Casting geplatzt?! oODu machst mir ja schon Konkurrenz


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin da ja bissle "technikaffin"... und die Kombination Win10 und SSD ist der Hammer


Kannst du überhaupt so schnell denken wie der Rechner jetzt ist?

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2014)

sascha kann das

Mach mal bitte nen Bild vom Casting... jez bin ich neugierig


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Casting geplatzt?! oODu machst mir ja schon Konkurrenz


Auf einmal gab es rechts ein Zisch am unteren Ende mit einer schönen Ölwolke.... federt seitdem butterweich, ist eine Stahlfedergabel. 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2014)

Neue Rock shox Entwicklung:
CoilSpring with active blowoff Casting: CSWABC


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2014)

Windows 10 hole ich mir sobald es über Dreamspark verfügbar ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch jetzt eh nur die Testphase. Da kann man es sich doch auch so ziehen.
Und zumindest bei Windows 8 war es so, dass es über MSDNAA (also das, was jetzt Dreamspark ist) früher verfügbar war als im Handel 
Nur leider war das auch die letzte Windows-Version, die ich als Student kostenlos bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das Loch etwas von den Lackresten befreit.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2014)

Jep, die Preview kann man einfach runter laden


----------



## h0rst99 (15. Oktober 2014)

Windows? Wer ist Windows?




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab das Loch etwas von den Lackresten befreit.


Alter Schalter krass


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt eh nur die Testphase. Da kann man es sich doch auch so ziehen.
> Und zumindest bei Windows 8 war es so, dass es über MSDNAA (also das, was jetzt Dreamspark ist) früher verfügbar war als im Handel
> Nur leider war das auch die letzte Windows-Version, die ich als Student kostenlos bekommen habe



Ich kann noch alles laden 

Jetzt weiß ich auch was bei mir im Kellerabteil geklaut wurde: Die Zefal Standpumpe. Wixxer!


@ Jens: Sieht aus wie gebohrt


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Bei 90 kg Kampfgewicht und meinem "entspannten" Downhill jeden Tag zur Arbeit erzeuge ich schon extreme Drücke in der Gabel. (Das Loch habe ich nur etwas vom alten Lack befreit) Nur gut das das Überdruckventil aufgegangen ist....das Rohr hätte auch komplett platzen können. 
Das war bestimmt der gemeine Magnesiumwurm 






 Oder ein verwirrter Holzwurm....






Es sollte eh eine SKS werden, oder?


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2014)

Wo isn der Wurm, der immer Löcher in die Reifen macht?

Hab gestern abend erstmal nach der Uni bis halbt 10 Geschraubt. Ragley umgebaut..Niner Lenker, Sram X0 X9 1x10 Antrieb mit absolute Black  Beim Marathon fahre ich doch lieber 2x10, da hatte ich a bisserl was über


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Oktober 2014)

moin...
nachher mal nen grosses paket abholen...

hab mir einiges aus D bestellt...bischen was fürs intense...denke das wir dann noch schöner als es schon ist


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2014)

Na dann wolln wa auch später Bilder sehn

Wenn alles gut geht bekomm ich heute auch drei Pakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich ahne "schlimmes", ein Carbonlaufradsatz, ne schwarze Pike und schwarze Kurbeln  
...ich mein den Schweizer 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ein Team noch einen rüstigen, älteren Mann als Auffüller braucht ....ich bin bereit 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2014)

Au jahhh machen wir wieder ein ETWR Team?
Armstrongs Resterampe reloaded?

Hab eben voller freude mein Paket aufgemacht...alles wichtige wird aber nachgeliefert*grummel* Drin waren im enteffekt Schrauben, Tubelessmilch, schnellspanner und Lenkerband. Der Vorbau, den ich so dringend brauche natürlich net und die Shiftup Steckachse auch net


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2014)

Dringend? In dieser Jahreszeit? 

Wäre auch dabei, wenn möglich.


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2014)

Im Prinzip ja, sonst kann ich das Rad net zusammen bauen und hier liegen dann so viele einzelteile rum

Ich kann ja ma nen Team Gründen


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2014)

So feddich: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2014)

Überlege grad, ob ich mein Unirad mit den übrigen STIs und dem Ultegra-SW in ein sinnvolles Trainingsrad verwandeln soll?!
Fehlen eigentlich nur Zuganschläge für die Rahmenschaltungposition.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Oktober 2014)

bilder vom umgebauten rad gibts morgen...

Jens ist schon recht nahe...
aber die kurbel ist geblieben obeohl noch in der restekiste eine sram xo in schwarz rumliegt...;-)


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin

Bikemarkt mal wieder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-w-lan-kabel-mit-adapter-fuer-bluetooth-buchse.730565/ 
Hat noch jemand nen Volleyballschläger, den eer loswerden will?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß beim einbauen, Jens.

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

Marcel...sinnvoll ist immer gut, und ein gutes Ersatzrad kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Oktober 2014)

moin,

taugen Formula-Bremsscheiben was?? Sind für ne XT-Bremse?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre XTR-Bremshebel mit Marta-Sattel auf XT-Scheibe.....schon ewig. 
Musste einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Frankensteinbremse

Ne einfach probieren, wenn der Durchmesser passt sollten's kein Problem geben


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich erst am Crosser und jetzt wieder am MTB, also die R1 Scheibe. Völlig unauffällig mit Elixir, XX und BB5.


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die bei dir net zickt, dann zickt sie bei niemandem

Soo wir brauchen noch einen fürs ETWR Team, dann is voll


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Oktober 2014)

formula ist immer geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Ne Bremsscheibe wird auch selten undicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> ...Soo wir brauchen noch einen fürs ETWR Team, dann is voll



Done?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Gewinne, Gewinne, Gewinne?

War gestern bis um 4 aufm Geburtstag - die erste Vorlesung um 8 war schon hart. Dankbarerweise hat die Lampe aufgegeben und es hat auf dem Hinweg angefangen in Strömen zu regnen.


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gewinne, Gewinne, Gewinne?
> 
> War gestern bis um 4 aufm Geburtstag - die erste Vorlesung um 8 war schon hart. Dankbarerweise hat die Lampe aufgegeben und es hat auf dem Hinweg angefangen in Strömen zu regnen.


 S**t happens 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Done?



Jup

Jetzt gibts ja nen Trophäensaal:

Teamsportler
Du bist Mitglied in einem kompletten Team

BEkomm ich jetzt gehäkelte Telefonschützer oder wie?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Das sollte man wissen ..... Vorbereitung des Winterpokals 

Mit einer Kinderattrappe hinter dem Sattel sind 2 Meter von Außenkante Radfahrer Pflicht für Autofahrer. 


*Was ist beim Überholen von Radfahrern zu beachten?*
Kraftfahrer, die einen Radfahrer überholen, müssen mindestens einen Abstand von 1,5 m bis 2 m einhalten - im Zweifel mehr. Ist kein ausreichender Abstand aufgrund der Verkehrssituation einzuhalten, muss das Überholen unterbleiben und es ist hinter dem Radfahrer zu bleiben. Da diese Regel in der Vergangenheit von vielen Autofahrern nicht eingehalten wurde, ist die Straßenverkehrsordnung zusätzlich ergänzt worden. Nunmehr steht in § 5 Abs. 4 ausdrücklich:
"Wer zum Überholen ausscheren will, muß sich so verhalten, daß eine Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs ausgeschlossen ist.  Beim Überholen muß ein ausreichender Seitenabstand zu anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, insbesondere zu Fußgängern und Radfahrern, eingehalten werden.  Der Überholende muß sich sobald wie möglich wieder nach rechts einordnen. Er darf dabei den Überholten nicht behindern."
Wie groß der seitliche Abstand beim Überholen tatsächlich ist, hängt von einer Vielzahl von Faktoren ab. Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH, Verkehrsmitteilungen 1967, 9) und das Bayrische Oberlandesgericht (BayObLG, MDR 1987, 784) nennen zum Beispiel:

die Beschaffenheit des eigenen Fahrzeuges (LKW mehr als PKW)
die Fahrgeschwindigkeit (sowohl von Radfahrer als auch Überholer)
die Fahrbahnverhältnisse (Schlaglöcher, Glatteis...)
die Wetterverhältnisse (Seitenwind!)
die Eigenart des Eingeholten (Kind, Gepäck...)
Es ist auch damit zu rechnen, dass der Radfahrer aufgrund eines Hindernisses auf der Fahrbahn plötzlich nach links ausweicht - bei parkenden Autos ist dies offensichtlich; es kann jedoch auch aufgrund eines Schlagloches geschehen, was vom nachfolgenden Verkehr meist nicht vorausgesehen werden kann.
Wird ein Kind auf dem Rad transportiert, ist ein Mindestabstand von 2 m einzuhalten, entschied beispielsweise das OLG Naumburg (Versicherungsrecht 2005, S. 1601). Der Abstand bezeichnet dabei die seitliche Distanz von Überholer zum Überholten: Im Allgemeinen von der rechten Außenkante des Kfz zur "linken Außenkante" des Radfahrers.
Grundsätzlich gilt:
Ein Überholer verstößt schon dann gegen die Vorschriften der Straßenverkehrsordnung, wenn er den Eingeholten erschreckt und damit zu einer Fehlreaktion veranlasst. Fühlt sich der Radfahrer bedroht oder wird er unsicher, ist der Abstand zu gering!
So urteilte der Bundesgerichtshof schon 1967 (BGH, Verkehrsmitteilungen 1967, 9).
Zuwiderhandlungen werden - auch wenn niemand verletzt wurde - als Nötigung oder Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs verfolgt.
Zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen: Kraftfahrzeuge müssen zum Überholen immer auf die Gegenfahrbahn ausscheren. Dazu ist der Gegenverkehr abzuwarten. Besteht der Gegenverkehr ebenfalls aus Radfahrern, sind auch zu diesen die genannten Sicherheitsabstände einzuhalten.
Radfahrer, die sich gegenseitig überholen, müssen nicht die oben genannten großen seitlichen Abstände einhalten. Aufgrund ihrer geringeren Masse und meist auch Geschwindigkeit geht die Rechtssprechung hier von einer kleineren Gefahr aus. Eine Gefährdung des Überholten ist aber genauso auszuschließen. Notfalls ist das Überholen durch Klingeln anzuzeigen, ansonsten gilt auch hier: im Zweifel warten.
Radfahrer sind aber auch verpflichtet, nachfolgenden, schnelleren Fahrzeugen das Überholen zu ermöglichen (§ 5 Abs. 6 StVO). Wenn dies nicht anders möglich ist, muss dazu an geeigneter Stelle (Seitenstreifen, Bushaltestelle) angehalten oder weit rechts gefahren werden. Dazu müssen jedoch mindestens drei Fahrzeuge aufgeschlossen haben und es muss absehbar sein, dass ein Überholen ansonsten für längere Zeit nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin Männer,

ich MUSS auch noch mit in ein Team um wieder die Beine auf die Pedale zu bekommen!!!! Habe diesen Sommer die knappe Freizeit mehr zum schrauben als zum fahren genutzt und brauche daher bissel Druck. Zurzeit geht wohl eben ne zweiwöchige Rotzphase mit Nebenhöhlenentzündung zu Ende und ich hoffe dass Sonntag, wenn ich frei habe, noch die Sonne scheint.  Also wenn noch wer ein Team füllen oder gründen möchte - ich bin bereit!!!!!


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe nun selbst noch ein Team gegründet "Die Schneefrösche" und es wäre schön wenn wir hier noch ein zweites ETWR-Team auf die Beine bekommen würden! Also eines dass nicht so luschig wie das erste besetzt ist!


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Sollte klappen! Letztes Jahr hatten wir doch auch zwei team


----------



## Metrum (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja und du hast meinen Namen einfach reloadet!!!! 
Aber wir (wer auch immer wir sind) werden euch dafür bestrafen!!!
So, jetzt noch ne Folge Dr. House von der Festplatte und dann ins Bett, wegen Arbeit morgen. Gute Nacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann bestraf ihr mal
Ich dachte als damaliger Teamleader hatte ich die Namensrechte sicher 
Was isn mitm Onkel und den Potsdamer Jungs, dann seit ihr schon 4


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2014)

Moin Veikko,
ich teste nur mal, ob du auch wirklich schon schläfst.
Ich hab morgen mal frei  und werde das Wetter nochmal auf dem Rad mit den zwei Ketten genießen.

Die Bilder vom Intense sind auch noch nicht online.....nagut sind noch 10min. Zeit


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2014)

Moin Jens und Rest!

Ja, ich war wirklich schon am schlafen - dafür dürft ihr heute länger im Bett bleiben. Obwohl du ja sicherlich den Laden auf hast und alte Leute ja eh nicht mehr so lange schlafen. Einen sonnigen Tag euch....


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2014)

Entspannte Singletrailrunde:


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2014)

Wetter schaut ja noch besser aus als hier

Hab meinem geliebten Kantenklatscher nen neues Cockpit verpasst:




Hatte nochn bissl was in der Restekiste und den Easton Vorbau muste ich einfach haben


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2014)

Da bin neidisch. War grad im Flachland am Alfsee.
Phillipp kennt ja den ersten Teil der Strecke (nur es ging bei uns durch den Sandkasten). Lief ganz gut würde ich sagen, mehr Dampf und Spaß gehabt als die letzten beiden Wochenenden. Dazu noch Kaiserwetter und Platz 16 von 37.
Ein klein wenig habe ich mich doch geärgert, als sich beim Warmfahren ein Nippel am HR verabschiedet hat. Ad hoc wechseln ist mit Schlauchreifen nicht und ausgerechnet heute kein Ersatz dabei gehabt.
Die Kollegen wollten mir helfen, aber entweder andere Scheiben, falsche Kassette und mein Schaltwerk das man nicht vernünftig begrenzen kann. Eben die Speiche an der nächsten Speiche festgemacht und dann an den Start. Ist nur an der langen Geraden unterhalb des Damms aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2014)

Sauber! Und ich bin auf eure Cross Szene neidisch. Das gibt es hier ner so wirklich...

An dem Cockpit fände ich noch den SRAM garmin MTB Mount top. Dann ist er mittig auf dem Vorbau versorgt und aus dem weg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Oktober 2014)

Waren wir wieder alle fleißig am basteln und radeln 

1100Hm auf 80Km sind es auch geworden, obwohl ich ab 500Hm schon etwas stur die paar noch kommenden Hm anpreisen musste 
...das Wetter war aber auch zu schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele auch gerade wieder mit dem Gedanken eine Federgabel ins Zaboo zu bauen... Marzocchi oder doch ne blöde reba? Zzz!
Warum muss die zweit lefty nur so teuer sein???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Oktober 2014)

moin jungs...
selfie on the day folgt bald...

heut ist testride mit dem neuen zeugs dran am intense...

wenn jemand nen starken fahrer braucht soll er mich eintragen bei sich im team...egal wo

könnte ja veikko helfen damit sein team bischen vorwärts kommt...dann ist der druck auf ihn bischen höher...;-)

greets...geiles wetter bei uns
o-tour wird abgefahren...nice bilder garantiert...


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin Jens aus den Bergen und Rest!

Wäre ne coole Sache, muss nur schauen wie ich Dich eintragen kann, ich glaube du musst das selbst auf der WP Seite machen und ich dann nur bestätigen -oder? 
Also an Alle - Finger weg, das ist mein Mann!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2014)

Doofe Frage hat jemand mal Erfahrungen mit einer WP loop Gabel gemacht?

Ach ja, ich hab es wieder geschafft: meine Frau grade"Kauf einfach irgend eine!!!" 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Ach ja, ich hab es wieder geschafft: meine Frau grade"Kauf einfach irgend eine!!!"*


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Oktober 2014)

so Veikko ich bin nun dein man für alle fälle aber nicht für alle einheiten;-)))

wir mischen da die jungs vorne mal bischen auf...


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2014)

Jupp, Jens! Aus Gründen des Fairplays müssten wir noch ne Frau ins Team nehmen, sonst haben die ja null Chance. Oder wir fahren es zu zweit!  
Mal sehen wer uns noch verstärken möchte...
Viel Spaß heute, beim testen. Meine Nebenhöhlen spinnen immer noch aber ich werde wohl trotzdem heute ne Runde rollen. Hier ist geilster Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich gehe nachher auch ne Runde mit dem Slide spielen. 

Es müsste eine Pinnwand im Winterpokal geben....*Team sucht Verstärkung*
Ich drück die Daumen das noch jemand dazukommt. Wie wär's mit Tanja?  

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Oktober 2014)

die würde uns in den schatten stellen mit ihrem training...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> die würde uns in den schatten stellen mit ihrem training...


Na dann,
 ihr solltet Bewerbungsgespräche führen und verlockende Bedingungen einbeziehen. 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Jens aus den Bergen und Rest!
> 
> Wäre ne coole Sache, muss nur schauen wie ich Dich eintragen kann, ich glaube du musst das selbst auf der WP Seite machen und ich dann nur bestätigen -oder?
> Also an Alle - Finger weg, das ist mein Mann!!!


Genau so siehts aus

Waren gestern noch bei der EOFT
http://www.eoft.eu/de/

War richtig geil. Nen Film von Brandon Semenuk Zink und co war auch dabei. Dann gabs unter anderem noch nen Roofer und bekloppte Höhlenforscher. Kanns nur empfehlen
Der Roofer war schon krass, mir wurd im sitzen schon a bisserl schlecht Um sinn oder unsinn muss man net diskutieren Ne Hompeage mit Photos von dem Kollegen gibbet auch: http://jameskingston.co.uk/photos/


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2014)

hi,

erst am Niner das Zee-Schaltwerkabgerissen :-( :-( dann ging es mit dem SSp weiter


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2014)

Im schlechte Bilder machen bist du richtig gut geworden!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2014)

man extra Sonne bestellt :-( weiß auch nicht was da los ist


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie haben die immer nen Schleier. Vlt. hast du noch die Schutzfolie drauf?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2014)

So schaut es 
Ich war nur 1,5h crossen, aber wenn ich mit den ssp(38-16) bei und in Wald geh wird das immer gleich richtig fies! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2014)

naja Ich hab 46/18 drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2014)

Du kennst Berge aber auch nur von Postkarten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2014)

Bin nur knapp 3h von meinen Eltern zu meiner Bude gependelt. Einfach anderer LRS in den Crosser und Gas!
Leider viel Gegenwind und vorm Ziel etwas verfranzt. Schnitt ist natürlich im Eimer


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe, das meine Bilder durchgehen 
...nur mit Handy geknipst
War das Wetter nicht herrlich Heute.



Blick ins Saaletal (ca. 100Hm auf beiden Seiten), d.h. 10 Mal hoch und runter für 1000Hm 



Einstieg zu einer sehr schönen Abfahrt.



Extra für Philipp.....man beachte den Fanggurt für´s Garmin 



Stylisten fragen sich  .....jaaaa, das ist ein einfacher Schutz an der sahnig ausfahrenden Stütze.

Mehr Film is nich


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2014)

Sooo...ich gebe den rebas nun doch noch eine Chance. Schwarz,  tapered, 100mm und 15mm.
Die weiße war ja echt Welten besser als die terralogic und mit der 15mm auch halbwegs steif genug... Mal sehen


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2014)

Nicht dass wir uns jetzt wieder ein halbes Jahr Gejammer anhören müssen Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2014)

Ne, so lange behalte ich zweibeinige Gabeln normal nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer uns noch verstärken möchte...



Habe mich mal "beworben". Ich hatte mit Philipp gestern schon das Thema Winterpokal. Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr gar nicht mitmachen, aber falls meine Bewerbung dennoch durchkommt...  Vielleicht hat @InoX auch Lust.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne, so lange behalte ich zweibeinige Gabeln normal nicht ;-)


Es gibt keine einbeinigen Gabeln ...

Moin 


gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich auch nicht gesagt  Nur weil ich von einem "weisen Schimmel" (zum reiten) rede impliziert es nicht, das ich einen "schwarzen Schimmel" besitze


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

Das ist jetzt zu hoch für mich, am frühen Morgen 

Klingt doppelt gemoppelt, man sagt ja auch nicht..... Glasvitrine 
gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich rede nur von einer zweibeinigen Gabel. Von einer einbeinigen habe ich nicht gesprochen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

Guggst du: Pleonasmus


----------



## maddda (20. Oktober 2014)

Mooin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

Siehe oben.....vitreus=gläsern 
....also auch zu viel des Guten 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Guggst du: Pleonasmus


Hab ich eben erst gesehen, Mist wenn man zwischendurch immer mal weg muss.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

back to topic!
...oder was glaubt ihr wie lange es geht, bis ich die Reba wieder verkaufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (20. Oktober 2014)

ich nehme wetten an.
pro wette 10 €. the winner takes it all (runner-up bekommt sein geld zurück)!



(die pauschale für den wettanbieter is da natürlich noch nicht enthalten  )


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

muesst ihr aber geheim machen,... sonst bin ich bestechlich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach das war ein Thema ,
......spätestens wenn du Geld für so "halbe Sachen" oder ein AM/Enduro Bike brauchst.


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2014)

Christian - super! 
Bekommen das Team schon noch voll und auch wenn du eigentlich nicht wolltest, am Ende macht es doch Spaß und gewinnen muss man ja nicht. Nur besser als das andere ETWR Team!!!

Einbeinige Gabel! 
Was mich immer nervt ist "zurück erinnern"!  Oder gibts auch voraus erinnern?!


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2014)

Guter Preis -oder?
Kaufen? Fürs Coilair. Passt ja auch farblich super.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271635529693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Preise für 26' Zeug sind echt krass! Da lohnt sich fast kaufen und ausspeichen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich deute dass mal als " ja, kaufen".


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal was ein Satz hope Naben solo kosten...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja, eben! Und die Felgen sind ja auch nicht die schlechtesten für den Zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Guter Preis -oder?
> Kaufen? Fürs Coilair. Passt ja auch farblich super.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271635529693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Du scheinst zugeschlagen zu haben. Der eigentliche Artikel ist verkauft und ich werde zu "schwarzes Vorderrad m. silberfarbenem Nabendynamo Shimano , 28", Alufelge" weitergeleitet...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2014)

Ist nur die Frage, wie gut sie eingespeicht sind... Only one way to find it out!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2014)

*  Hope Pro 2 Evo No Tubes ZTR Flow EX Disc 6-Loch 26'' Laufradsatz, NEU*


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja, nicht unwichtig - 295 inkl. Versand.


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Preise für 26' Zeug sind echt krass! Da lohnt sich fast kaufen und ausspeichen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Naja der Nabensatz kostet 220€, und die felgen bekommste eh nicht los


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2014)

Darum steht da fast  Aber er braucht ja die Kinderraeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2014)

Wohl wahr!
Hab überigens endlich Vaddis alten 26 Zollkram verkauft bekommen. War aber ne schwere Geburt Werd jez gleich mal auf die Rolle steigen. Hier is unwetterwarnung...

Mein Vorbau und meine Steckachse lassen immernoch auf sich warten:


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal: Pendeln zur Arbeit/Uni mit in den Winterpokal? Sind je nach Gebäude auf dem Campus auch 5km pro Weg mit ~10-15min. 
Meistens 2x Hinweg und 2x Rückweg, da kommt ja einiges zusammen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2014)

Die meisten machen's so. Irgendwie nervt's mich, aber ich würde es wahrscheinlich genauso machen 
10 Minuten pro Weg bringen dir aber punktemäßig (nicht zeitmäßig) nur was, wenn du Hin- und Rückfahrt addierst. Das ist dann auch irgendwie wieder zusammengeschmummelt.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Letztes Jahr hab ich auch nichts eingetragen, aber mitterlweile fahre ich die Strecke schon recht stramm. Manchmal sogar etwas zu viel


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2014)

Da hab ich es "gut". Mein Arbeitsweg ist mindestens 30 Minuten 

Sehr geil! Die Reba kommt heute warscheinlich schon an... und naechste Woche hab ich Urlaub


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Pendeln zur Arbeit/Uni mit in den Winterpokal? Sind je nach Gebäude auf dem Campus auch 5km pro Weg mit ~10-15min.
> Meistens 2x Hinweg und 2x Rückweg, da kommt ja einiges zusammen.


...da musst du noch einen Umweg fahren damit mindestens 15Min. (eine Einheit) rauskommen. Dann geht das i.O.  Addieren mit Pause geht nicht und wird nicht toleriert.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Langsamer fahren oder von Hinten auf den Campus


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2014)

Meint ihr das wirkt komisch wenn ich mir ne Rolle in den Hörsaal Stelle?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Nö, nicht wenn du damit Strom für den Beamer oder Laptops erzeugst und nicht den Saal mit deinem Schweiß überflutest ...komisch wär eine Loipe im Saal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ihr wuestet, was ich bei uns in den Hoersaelen schon alles gesehen habe...
1. 90% der Studenten spielen Icytower! sieht cool aus, wenn du von hinten die Raenge runter schaust und ueberall laeuft das sche*** Spiel
2. ein Student kontrolliert (mit Sound!!!) ob sein Gina Wild Rip gut geworden ist (die Anfaenge des DVD Rippens waren nicht sooo einfach!!!)
3. Sascha zockt mit dem Sitznachbarn in der ersten Reihe Quake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2014)

Das geht doch noch...Story von meinem Ophasentutor damals:

Während einer Klausur fragt die Aufsicht jemanden, der in seiner nähe gesessen hat, was er da in der Hosentaschen hat....Die aufsicht hat anscheinend ein Handy oÄ vermutet. Der Kerl weigert sich seine Hosentasche auszuleren und deswegen bekommt er die Klausur abgenommen...sprich Täuschungsversuch. Kurze Zeit später erhält die Uni einen Brief vom Anwalt  des Kerls. Angeblich hat er sich geweigert den Inhalt seiner Hosentasche zu zeigen, weil es sich um einen Dildo gehandelt hat und ihm das peinlich war


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2014)

Solange der in der Tasche war... 

Ich glaub ich brauch so ein Teil: http://www.veglo.cc/#commuter-x4 so viel wie ich den Winter durch im Dunkel unterwegs bin...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Kunst beim Studieren ist, sich nicht ablenken lassen 

Das ist auch gut .....http://lupine.de/deu/produkte/rotlicht/rotlicht


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Kommt aber echt auf die Größe der Vorlesung an, in den Vertiefungsfächer kennt man dann schon die Dozenten 
Im ersten Semester konnte man gut Towerdefense spielen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2014)

Gabel ist da;-) sieht echt jungfräulich aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Na dann, reite sie behutsam zu 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Für Sascha: Leftynabe extrem ausspeichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2014)

Hihi  Bei jeder anderen Gabel haette es einmal waaaahaabbel gemacht und er waere weiter gefahren


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Oktober 2014)

Könnte auch gerade seine Bremse entlüften?! Man weiss es nicht...

Die hier habe ich am Alltagshobel:
http://www.lightskin.org/

Kostet nen Fuffi und die Batterien halten nun schon fast ein Jahr.
Ca 300g+ ist sogar weniger wie ne Reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2014)

Mit Licht am Rad bin ich mit der Supernova E3 und Taillight ja eigentlich recht gut versorgt.




Aber etwas mehr Sichtbarkeit am Koerper...

So eine Sche*** mir ist doch gestern beim Zocken das Headset gebrochen!


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Aber so ne leuchtende Stütze hat auch was! 
Haste wieder heftigst gestikuliert beim zocken - oder wie bekommt man das kaputt?
Ich kenne es von den Kids nur vom draufsetzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2014)

Gar nix... hatte es aber auch schon ne Weile... nur beim CS-0rn gemerkt, dass es links "komisch absteht" und die letzten 3 Runden hatte ich Angst das ich gleich die linke Muschel auf dem Schoss hab :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Für Sascha: Leftynabe extrem ausspeichen


So ähnlich hab ich mir das Schlüsselbein und 4 Rippen gebrochen mit angerissener Lunge ....sch*** Landung  
ABER das Rad mit GABEL war noch heil. 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Gestern habe ich im Fernseher eine Sendung über ne ZockerWM  gesehen....ist schon krass was da weltweit abgeht. Damit verdienen manche ein Haufen Geld, als Profizocker


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich weis. Ich spiele als mit einem ex-Pro... wobei er wieder anfangen will


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

7 Stunden Training/Tag ....da zappelste wahrscheinlich noch im Schlaf mit den Fingern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Oktober 2014)

Schlaf?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 7 Stunden Training/Tag ....da zappelste wahrscheinlich noch im Schlaf mit den Fingern



Ich hatte mal in Opera ein Spiel, das, wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt, Torus hieß. Das war quasi Tetris ins Kreisform (man hat quasi einen hohlen Zylinder zusammengebaut). Irgendwann habe ich im Bett liegend noch an "Spielzüge" gedacht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2014)

Och... was ich frueher gezockt habe!!! 3 Tage 100% durchgezockt... das waren noch RICHTIGE Lan's noch lange bevor es "in" war.
Meine erste LAN hab ich mit nem kollegen gemacht. Nur waren Netzwerke fuer Privatanwender unbekannt... wir haben dann ein NullModem Kabel selber geloetet und haben dann Doom gezockt. Das muesste 1995 gewesen sein...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man einmal so richtig in einem Spiel drinsteckt muss das auch mal sein....unser Gehirn braucht ab und zu mal ein Reset 

Was macht der Intense-Jense? ....tourt bestimmt bis zum Kilimandscharo und zurück, weil die neuen Komponenten, DIE WIR NOCH NICHT KENNEN, so ein Spaß machen.


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi ,
Mal ne frage .habe an meinem neuen Rad ne xtr m980 die mit 104 lochkreis dran . Hab die extra wegen dem lochkrels gekauft ( kein bock auf die mit 88er lk) wegen der besseren Kompatibilität , DACHTE ICH . Jedenfalls hatte ich ein ta ketzenblatt dran und die kettenlinie war viel zu weit innen . Keine Chance das einzustellen dass es richtig schaltet . 
Muss man das xtr kaufen ? Kostete ja stolze 70€ . Und das war eig nich der Sinn der Sache :/ .
Gruß aus Halle


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Achso vergessen , fahre sie natürlich 2 fach .


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei zweifach kenn ich mich nicht aus. Welche LR-Größe?

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2014)

> *Die speziell auf die XTR-Schaltgruppe abgestimmten Kettenblätter sind ausschließlich nur mit der XTR FC-M980 AM Kurbelgarnitur und der laufrichtungsgebundenen XTR CN-M980 10-fach Kette kompatibel!*



Wäre also möglich, dass gar nichts gescheit passt. Zweifach oder dreifach Ausgangskurbel?


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Naja die fc m 980 is ja eben beides in einem am Scott scale Premium wird die z.b mit 2 fach 38/26 von Haus aus an verkauft .
Und anderswo eben 3 fach . Ich wollte sie eig wegen dem lochkreis damit man andere kettenblärter fahren kann geht aber anscheindend doch nicht . 
Wut auf shimano


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Was kann Shimano dafür  , meine XtR fahre ich in der Mitte mit einem unzerstörbaren  XT Stahl/Composite Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht mal in den Galerien schauen ob jemand andere Blätter fährt.


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Naja wer baut denn eine Kurbel mit neuem lochkreis für bessere Kompatibilität und man kann sie trotzdem mir mit den hauseigenen blättern fahren die dann auch noch 70 € kosten ? Shimano! 
Ja das werd ich machen


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

*nur


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2014)

Man kann seine eigenen Beiträge übrigens bearbeiten.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2014)

wo ist das problem?

man hat dann eine schlechte kettenlinie, wenn man sich das kleine original kb nicht richtig anguckt und stattdessen ein normales kettenblatt ohne u-scheiben verbaut.
das große original kettenblatt hat keinen versatz der zähne zur aufnahme. austauch kettenblätter sind ebenfalls gerade.

man kann die kurbel also problemlos mit nicht original kb auf 2fach umbauen, und hat dann die selbe kettenlinie wie die originalkurbel mit 26-38.


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Das geht ? 
Ich hab alles versucht das große kettenblatt kann nur auf der Innenseite montiert werden denn sonst wird fällt die Kette zwischen kleines und großes ( beim kleinen hab ich es mit in ohne u Scheiben probiert ) Doch so steht es ( große ) einfach zu weit innen und die Kette egal wie man umwerfer einstellt fliegt immer drüber . Ich hab schon alles probiert . Und wenn ich auf dem kleinen bin und hinten auch auf dem kleinsten Ritzel schleift die Kette am großen Blatt ?! 
Aber wenn du sagst dass das original Große kein Versatz hat weiß ich nicht was ich falsch mach ?!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2014)

abwerfen nach außen:
umwerfer muss haargenau eingestellt sein, dann passiert es nicht.
der schaltzug vom umwerfer ist auf dem kleinen kb recht lose und ohne spannung!

schleifen bei klein klein:
ist nicht zu verhindern. wer will sowas fahren?
mit dem großen kb vorne sollten alle ritzel schaltbar sein, aber auf dem kleinen kb ist hinten beim 3. kleinsten ritzel schluß.

bei meiner fc-m970 funktioniert das ganze eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## oberhausen123 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ok wird wohl nochmal drangebaut und eingestellt .danke erstmal . Also normal das die Kette an dem großen kettenblatt schleift und die letzen Gänge nicht Schaltbar sind ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm,... Bin heute extra mit dem Auto zur Arbeit um danach noch die Reba zu montierten... 
Komm ich heim, nimmt mich mein Kleiner in Arm und lässt mich nicht mehr los "nicht in Keller gehen. Du musst mit mir Lego bauen" 
Und jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr... 
Aber was macht man nicht für den kleinen kranken Junior

@XTR-problkematik Bilder helfen bei meiner 970er musste ich bei 42+28 ta blatter auch am kleinen 2mm Distanz Scheiben montieren, dann ging es problemlos.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Du Glücklicher darfst noch spielen und bist der Größte, ich bin mittlerweile der kleinste Man im Haus und muss mich von meinen Jungs belehren lassen. 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Oktober 2014)

Ganz am Anfang beim Start bin ich auch zu sehen 

http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteue.../4204-aufgespuert-der-rueckwaerts-radler-clip


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2014)

Downhillmountainbike?!...ach die presse mal wieder


Grad mal eben nen RR HR eingepseicht...Novatec, Veltec Typhus 28L, Novatec und Komplett Sapim D-Light mit Alunippeln...macht 814gr.
Gar net mal schlecht für ein "Budget" HR


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2014)

Sehr interessant :http://acrossthecountry.net/training-watt-gesteuert-auf-dem-weg-nach-rio-2016/


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Oktober 2014)

Interessant:

"(Der „Absturz“ bei Minute 32 ist ein Messfehler)." Habs mir fast gedacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit Männer und Frauen....falls sie mitlesen ,

Sascha, nich das du jetzt von deinen mit trainierenden Kollegen unterwegs verlangst.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....nimm mir mal Blut ab. 

Wattmesser hast du ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. Oktober 2014)

Blutabnahme bei der LD war bei mir auch son Problem kam kaum was^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2014)

Da hilft vorher ne leichte Ohrfeige ... aber nicht das Trommelfell zerstören!

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (23. Oktober 2014)

ich probier's beim nächsten ma mal aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich trainiere eh 90% alleine. 
Reba ist drin, federt, hält das Rad und sieht gut aus. Nur der push lock an einer nicht matchmaker avid sieht nicht gut aus. Vllt kommt da mal einer für rechts links drunter...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab sooo ein schlechtes Vorstellungsvermögen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Oktober 2014)

Morgen, sonst bekomme ich wieder Ärger wegen Kellerbilder und Lampe 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du auch wieder Recht 

Auf die Intense -Bilder  bin ich auch gespannt.... aber da ist anscheinend was schief gelaufen 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (23. Oktober 2014)

in dem artikel steht doch jetzt nix neues drin?
is ja schön für den mtb sport/den bdr/die sportler, dass da jetzt was passiert, aber da wird so gemacht, als wär leistungsmessung was total innovatives. das gibts im RR bereich doch schon seit ewigkeiten.. 
ist mMn im MTB bereich einfach nicht so verbreitet weil a) teuer b) kann am bike mehr kaputt gehn als am RR  und c) mit den daten is es schwierig umzugehen, weil nicht so gleichmäßig wie beim RR..

und die sache mit den labortests kann man ja wohl ma GANZ einfach umgehen, in dem man einfach - wie die RR auch - am berg testet? dann leistungsmesser und mobilem laktatmessgerät hat man da sogar alle daten (ausser spiro.. aber selbst DAS gibts als mobiles gerät)


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Oktober 2014)

Der BDR ist eben nicht so schnell 

Einige/(viele?) Sportler benutzen doch auch so schon die Leistungsmessung. Es braucht bei den Jüngeren eben das nötige Kleingeld (der Eltern) und einen fähigen Trainer. Wenn der BDR nun all das stellt ist doch nur gut für die Sportler.


----------



## BENDERR (23. Oktober 2014)

jop. eben.
kurschat z.b. trainiert/fährt ja schon eeewig mit leistungsmesser.
hab ja auch nicht gemeint, dass es schlecht ist. 
aber es wird halt marketingmäßig so hingestellt, als wär das jetzt was völlig neues vom BDR. (ausser dem einen satz, dass sky das schon macht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hast du auch wieder Recht
> 
> Auf die Intense -Bilder  bin ich auch gespannt.... aber da ist anscheinend was schief gelaufen
> 
> gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk



schau mal wieder auf fb nach Jens. 
da gibts das erste bild...;-)

moin an alle...über den ofenpass mit ordentlich schnee ins vinschgau. gestern angekommen. heute gehts dann mal auf die tarscher alm hoch...

bilder gibts dann wieder von unterwegs...

bis dann


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Oktober 2014)

Der Neid hält sich gerade in Grenzen 

Die 3° heute Morgen waren mir ein Ticken zu wenig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schau mal wieder auf fb nach Jens.
> da gibts das erste bild...;-)
> 
> moin an alle...über den ofenpass mit ordentlich schnee ins vinschgau. gestern angekommen. heute gehts dann mal auf die tarscher alm hoch...
> ...


Viel Spaß, und vergiss den Lawinenpiepser nicht.

Bike gefällt ...

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2014)

Naja, episch sind die Bilder auch net, aber sie hat sich echt ordentlich geschlagen 










Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Oktober 2014)

moin,

paßt doch  hast du da schon die herbst/winterpellen drauf???


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2014)

Vorne ja, hinten ist es noch ein Noppenkondom das fertig runter geruebt wird.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Oktober 2014)

aha ;-) was ist drauf bzw.kommt rauf?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2014)

Vorne ist es ein 2.2er Bronson, hinten ein 2.2 Bontrager 29-1. Wenn der endgültig fertig ist, kommt ein 2.2er Geax Aka drauf. Der liegt hier noch rum. Im Winter rubbel ich gerne übrige Schrottreifen runter

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Vorne ist es ein 2.2er Bronson, hinten ein 2.2 Bontrager 29-1. Wenn der endgültig fertig ist, kommt ein 2.2er Geax Aka drauf. Der liegt hier noch rum. Im Winter rubbel ich gerne übrige Schrottreifen runter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Hi,

aber grade im Winter braucht es doch Gripp auf dem Trail?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2014)

Schult die Technik 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2014)

Morgen!

Marcel kommt heut mittach rüber und dann werden die Kantenklatscher ausgepackt


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2014)

Moinsen!

Muss später mal deine Steckachse testen, vielleicht brauch ich eine Neue. Meine macht die Nabe nur ab und zu spielfrei?!


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2014)

Klar kannste testen! Das Rad wo die drin is is eh im mom zerlegt


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2014)

Moin Männer!

Eine Woche Urlaub! 

*Wir suchen noch zwei Mitstreiter für den Winterpokal!!! *
*Traut euch ihr faulen Säcke, egal wenn ihr nicht jeden Tag aufs Bike kommt!*


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar kannste testen! Das Rad wo die drin is is eh im mom zerlegt


Dein Kantenklatscher hat doch auch eine Maxle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2014)

Moin 

Heute hab ich Dienst, Nachmittag noch das WG Zimmer vom Kleinen ausräumen und herrichten und Morgen dann biken , das Wetter soll ja noch besser werden. 

Veikko, du musst allen potenziellen Kandidaten eine PN schicken 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dein Kantenklatscher hat doch auch eine Maxle, oder?


Jup aber die alte Dinosauriersteckachse mit 20mm.


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Eine Woche Urlaub!
> 
> ...


Ich sag mal meinem Vater Bescheid ok?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> *Wir suchen noch zwei Mitstreiter für den Winterpokal!!! *
> *Traut euch ihr faulen Säcke, egal wenn ihr nicht jeden Tag aufs Bike kommt!*



Ich war gestern bei Philipp und habe es ihm nochmal gesagt. Er hat hier länger nicht reingeschaut und nicht gelesen, dass ich ihm gesagt habe, er solle beitreten. Sollte jetzt die Tage passieren, denke ich.


----------



## zweikreise (25. Oktober 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich sag mal meinem Vater Bescheid ok?


Philipp hat mir Bescheid gegeben, Habe mich gerade im Team beworben
Hatte letztes 292 Punkte und will dieses Jahr auf 300 kommen. Ist das ok?

Viele Grüße Werner


----------



## Metrum (25. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Werner!!! 

Wenn jetzt der andere Philipp noch dazu kommt sind wir ein tolles Team!
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wieviel Punkte ich letztes Jahr hatte aber wie ich schon schrieb, es steht ja auch der Spaß im Vordergrund und es gibt eh genügend Spinner die hier 25h am Tag eintragen, zumindest am Anfang.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2014)

Am Tag ~ 1,8 Stunden Rad fahren und man ist bei Eintausendpunkten  

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2014)

Tach Kinnas! Ich mache heute nochmal faul 
Morgen gibts 2x8 Minuten Test und dann geht Montag ein 8 Wochen Aufbaublock los hab da ein cooles Buch von Carmichael gefunden. Das teste ich den Winter mal... so wie es sich liest bin ich zwar von den zeitlichen Moeglichkeiten etwas drueber, aber sonst passt es echt gut... mal sehen


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schult die Technik
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Woher wusste ich, dass die Antwort kommt? ;-)

Welches Buch hast du denn von ihm?
Ich blättere grad durch "The time crunched cyclist", mal schauen ob ich davon was übernehmen kann...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2014)

Wollte dich net enttaeuschen  Ne im Ernst, wann soll ich die ganzen Schrottreifen, oder 50% runtergefahrenen runter rubbeln? Im Sommer in den Rennen, wenn es "um was geht"?

Genau das. Hab ich doch auch verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. Oktober 2014)

Na etwas über den zeitlichen möglichkeiten zu sein ist ja kein problem 
Wo liegt dein zeitbudget?
Arbeitsweg inkl?


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Oktober 2014)

Wer Links erkennt ist klar im Vorteil... ;-)
Mein Zeitbudget liegt ab November bei 2-3x die Woche jeweils 27km mit 145Hm Pendeln zur Arbeit (27km = 1 Strecke).
2x Krafttraining unter der Woche und am WE 1x Laufen oder Radfahren.
Is alles nen bissl schwierig, da wir vor genau 1 Monat Eltern geworden sind


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Oktober 2014)

Is alles nen bissl schwierig, da wir vor genau 1 Monat Eltern geworden sind

herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2014)

Fettes GZ! Kenne das ja... die Prioritaeten und der Entscheidungsspielraum veraendern sich extrem


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2014)

Sooo Marcel und ich hatten auch a bisserl Spaß im wald Diesmal is auch nix kaputt gegangen

War schon lustig
Marcel mit Carmouflage und so:









Ne Ridgeline gibbet net nur in Utah sondern auch bei mir leider unscharf:




VOn unten nach oben (Standbild ausm Video von letzter WOchE:




Aber Bäume zum auffangen gibbet ja genuch













Wellness für die Kantenklatscher


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2014)

Sauber!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Oktober 2014)

Sieht aus wie'n explodierter Feuerlöscher 
Warum ist Philipp so viel weniger dreckig als ich?

Jau war richtig geil


----------



## maddda (25. Oktober 2014)

Habn MarshGuard drangehabt


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2014)

Lecker Wurzelpfad  , da möchte man gleich nochmal runter. 
Was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so mag, Dreck von hinten.


Da hat wohl ein "Grüner" das vollbiologisch, abbaubare Schaumbad weggewischt. 


EEEEdit: eben war`s noch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. Oktober 2014)

moin jungs...gleich gehts richtung HH hoch...

Tanja idt ihn no ned gefahrn seit er neu ist. denke wird ihr spass machen.

die neue gabel macht ihre sache auch gut...besser als die fox...


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin Männer!

Nach HH hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust. Aber du bekommst es ja sicherlich sogar noch bezahlt.
Von Fox bin ich auch schon länger nicht mehr überzeugt, auch wenn ich selbst noch welche fahre.
Die haben für heute Sonne angesagt aber die scheint woanders zu scheinen. Hat die einer von euch?!


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Da isses:


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gut Ich sach ja immer, fährste quer, siehste mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...die neue gabel macht ihre sache auch gut...besser als die fox...



Meine Reba ist auch um Welten besser als die Fox. Das kann man glaub ich echt fahren, keine Lefty aber ok! Was auch gut ist: Lockout Hebel und Verhalten: Offen/Zu ist recht aehnlich wie bei der Lefty -> weniger umgewoehnen.





Und ja, der Spacerturm bleibt. Das Steuerrohr am Zaboo ist so abartig kurz (105mm in L mit voll integeriertem Steuersatz). Sonst passt die Gabel in keinen anderen Rahmen auf der Welt


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2014)

Doch, ich glaube ins Primal vom Wolfstöter würde die Gabel dann auch noch passen wenn sie gekürzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, sowas kurzes baue ich aber nicht ein. Also vom Federweg her 
Jetzt noch eine kurze Runde drehen.


----------



## InoX (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Habe mich jetzt beim Metrum beworben. alles gut bei euch?


----------



## Metrum (26. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist das Team komplett!!!
Bin auch erst wieder am reinschnuppern hier aber ich denke soweit ist alles gut!


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2014)

Super! 

Hab gerade mit erschrecken festgestellt, wie schnell es jez nach der Umstellung dunkel wird


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2014)

RatzeFatz! 
Wurde nach meiner Fahrt auch ganz schnell dunkel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da isses:


Ein Wunder, das nichts kaputt gegangen ist 



Metrum schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Team komplett!!!
> Bin auch erst wieder am reinschnuppern hier aber ich denke soweit ist alles gut!


Na dann, seid schön fleißig


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Oktober 2014)

Tolles Video von Eurer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!!!
Schade das ich es noch nie geschafft habe auch mal rüber zu kommen, wenn Ihr gemeinsam unterwegs seid!

PS:
Danke für Eure Glückwünsche


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Dann auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ich erinner mich noch an ein NRW-Cup Rennen, in dem du mich im Zielsprint noch besiegt hast 
Wenn wir mal wieder unterwegs sind, kann dir Philipp sicher bescheid geben


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Oktober 2014)

Echt?
Das ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen (so 12-13) her, oder verwechsle ich das jetzt?
Wenn nicht, dann habe ich von dem Zielsprint sogar ein Foto!!!

Vieleicht im Winter mit Schnee, oder im Frühjahr, dann ist der kleine schon was älter und berechenbarer.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Oder vertue ich mich da?!
Fahre ja erst seit 4 Jahren. War mein zweites XC-Rennen. Müsste in Beckum gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (26. Oktober 2014)

Vom Sprint hab ich kein Foto.
Aber gut getroffen hat dich mein Vater trotzdem ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Oktober 2014)

Haaa! Klasse 
Da ist der Trainer auch noch selbst Rennen gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
warum kann nicht am Wochenende die Sonne so schön scheinen wie jetzt. 

Die Farbkombi Trikot, Helm, Rad ist genau auf den Sponsor im Hintergrund abgestimmt. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2014)

Morgen!
Argh! watn mist heute morgen sollte die Anmeldung fürn tutorium losgehen Um 8:30. irgendjemand hat die anscheinend schon früher freigeschaltet und ich hab meinen wunschtermin net bekommen

Naja egal....zumindest hab ich immernoch nen stundenplan fast ohne lücke..


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2014)

Morgen!  Im XC-Feilen Thread sind ja mal wieder Pfeifen on Tour.... eieieieiiii


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2014)

Jup


----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> *warum kann nicht am Wochenende die Sonne so schön scheinen wie jetzt.*



*Weil ich diese Woche Urlaub habe! 

Moin Männer!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2014)

Me2!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

Wer fleißig arbeitet, darf auch Urlaub machen. Nutze die Zeit sinnvoll denn eine Woche ist leider schnell rum.



Metrum schrieb:


> *Weil ich diese Woche Urlaub habe!
> 
> Moin Männer!*


...und warum war es am WE nicht schön? Da hattest du doch auch frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (27. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen!  Im XC-Feilen Thread sind ja mal wieder Pfeifen on Tour.... eieieieiiii


Neopren ?!?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir meinen Teil mal verkniffen, weil ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen kann, dass das irgendwie ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

Das topt sogar mich, wo ich auch gern mit Schutz"blechen" und Schmutzabweisern fahre, aber da denke ich in erster Linie an mich und dann erst ans Bike :-D 
Aber auf die Art spart man sich die Satteltasche.... wird einfach irgendwo drunter gestopft, der Kleinkram. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (27. Oktober 2014)

Der hat einfach komplett einen an der klatsche.. N epic wc fahren und dann wegen dem wiederverkaufswert alles in neopren verpacken... Unfassbar!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2014)

Voll der freak! Und wenn wir das schonmal sagen,...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

Das schlimme daran ist - er scheint es ernst zu meinen und will uns nicht verarschen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...u-treckingbike/253683304-217-18896?ref=search


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

Du musst in anderen Dimensionen denken.....da bauen sich eine handvoll Leute einen Raumgleiter oder lassen sich aus dem Weltall auf die Erde fallen. 
Lustiges Gerät... 
Was macht man beim Handraushalten....wird bestimmt schwer zu lenken sein, und ein Einkaufsbeutel kann man auch nicht an den Lenker hängen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist - er scheint es ernst zu meinen und will uns nicht verarschen!!!


Mir fällt da auch nix mehr zu ein ausser:


----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2014)

N'abend die Herren 

... mal wieder eine Frage in die Runde:

Geht um die neue XTR 11-fach Schaltung. Wenn vorn ein Kettenblatt gesetzt ist (34T oder 36T), reicht dann ein kurzer Käfig, ja oder nein?


----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

Es geht immer um das große Ritzel hinten, dass muss das SW schaffen, also der Käfig entsprechend lang sein. Kurzes sollte nicht reichen. Denke ICH.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2014)

Ne, es geht auch um die Differenz hinten, plus die Differenz vorne. Die ist allerdings bei solo null 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

Sage ich doch! Wir reden hier doch von Solo!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2014)

Nur weil du hier lieber Halbwahrheiten verbreitest!  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

*Halbwissen* Sascha!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, reicht kein Kasten Bier  

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2014)

Da ich ja nix trinke bleibt ja alles für Sascha. Da reicht es schon.


----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2014)

Also laut dieser Angabe bei bike-components sollte 'kurz' ja eigentlich reichen, oder?

_kurz:_
Käfiglänge: GS 
Kapazität:
- Max. Zähne größtes Ritzel: 40 Zähne 
- Min. Zähne größtes Ritzel: 40 Zähne 
- Max. Zähne kleinstes Ritzel: 11 Zähne
- Min. Zähne kleinstes Ritzel: 11 Zähne 
- Max. Differenz vorne: 10 Zähne 
- Gesamtkapazität: 37 Zähne 

_lang:_
Käfiglänge: SGS 
Kapazität:
- Max. Zähne größtes Ritzel: 40 Zähne 
- Min. Zähne größtes Ritzel: 40 Zähne 
- Max. Zähne kleinstes Ritzel: 11 Zähne
- Min. Zähne kleinstes Ritzel: 11 Zähne 
- Max. Differenz vorne: 18 Zähne 
- Gesamtkapazität: 45 Zähne


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Da ich ja nix trinke bleibt ja alles für Sascha. Da reicht es schon.



Das nenne ich einen Plan!

Ich würde sagen, das passt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Oktober 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen aus dem vinschgau...das letzte mal dieses Jahr...
Anreisetag Klosters...



Richtung tarscher alm...



Neue Gabel und bremsen...



Stärkung...


















Sonnenseite...



Schattenseite



Füße wärmen...;-)



Oder so...















Sauschnell unterwegs...









Der letzte vor der abreise



ride on...


----------



## baloo (28. Oktober 2014)

Und ich bin im Stollen , Nebel, Arbeit und nochmals Arbeit


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Sind solche Unternehmungen nicht gefährlich?... so bei der Kälte mit den vielen Steinen und Wurzeln direkt an so steilen Abhängen 
Da ist es doch bei mir am Arbeitsplatz wesentlich sicherer 

...nur gut, das ich nicht in so eine gefährlich, schöne Gegend musste. 


Guten Morgen Allerseits 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> *Und ich bin im Stollen* , Nebel, Arbeit und nochmals Arbeit



Lecker, Stollen!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Lecker, Stollen!!!


 lecker,  und der sieht auch schön saftig aus.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Wird ja schon richtig weihnachtlich hier
Ich kram jez mal den Asphaltschneider raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich war gestern auch falsch bereift unterwegs. X King im tiefen Schlamm. Die waren im nu zu und ich wurde mehrfach abgeworfen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch falsch bereift unterwegs. X King im tiefen Schlamm. Die waren im nun zu und ich wurde mehrfach abgeworfen.


Was sagt Sascha gleich....das schult die Fahrtechnik. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Spaß hatte ich ja trotzdem aber bei Wurzeln ging das Vorderrrad halt immer dahin wo es wollte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Du sollst ja auch die Wurzeln im "Schritt" treffen oder das VR drüber  heben. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2014)

Die hatten sich hinter spitzen Kurven versteckt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die hatten sich hinter spitzen Kurven versteckt!


Das ist dann aber eine Kehre 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich wusste nicht wie man das schreibt! Und da war auch nix gekehrt - nur Schlamm!!!


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2014)

Ihr seid die geilsten

Selbst auffer Straße waren die Kurven net gekehrt




Das RR hat von mir die tage nen kleinen Service bekommen...Neue HR Nabe, Tune Schnellspanner, 3T Vorbau und Neues LenkerbandNeues innenlager müste aber mal rein. Das aalte knackt. Blöder PRessfitshimanomist


----------



## Metrum (28. Oktober 2014)

Das RR kenne ich ja noch gar nicht!!! 
Sieht aber echt geil aus! 
Nun bin ich auch gleich am überlegen ob ich vlt. den Renner nutzen sollte wenn ich dann raus mache.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2014)

Wie hast du denn die Schaltbremshebel montiert? Unterlenker geht da nicht mehr?

Der rosa Getränkemix passt nicht zum Rad.... schwarzer Kaffee würde aber gehen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das RR kenne ich ja noch gar nicht!!!
> Sieht aber echt geil aus!
> Nun bin ich auch gleich am überlegen ob ich vlt. den Renner nutzen sollte wenn ich dann raus mache.


DankeMmh komisch is mein ältestes Pferd im stall^^
RR is immer gut wenns im Wald viel zu schlammig is und das Wetter trotzdem geil


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die Schaltbremshebel montiert? Unterlenker geht da nicht mehr?
> 
> Der rosa Getränkemix passt nicht zum Rad.... schwarzer Kaffee würde aber gehen
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn



Stimmt wo hatte ich nur meine gedanken, das nächste mal nehm ich Kaffee mit
Evtl siehts ja aufm Bild etwas extrem aus, aber ich kann damit ohne Probleme unterlenker fahren, auch dabei schalten. Evtl. sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich Handschuhgröße XXL hab^^


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte so auch nicht fahren 
Ich darf dann gleich auch mal zur Uni, nachdem ich gestern die halbe Nacht und den ganzen Tag im Bad verbracht habe...


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2014)

Wie hasse Sprühwurst oder sollte das Bett heissen?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht ja echt abartig aus??? Ich hab meine Hoodz so eingestellt, das die Grifflaeche waagerecht ist. Zum Crossen macht man es etwas hoeher,... aber SO hoch??!?


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das sieht ja echt abartig aus??? Ich hab meine Hoodz so eingestellt, das die Grifflaeche waagerecht ist. Zum Crossen macht man es etwas hoeher,... aber SO hoch??!?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Oktober 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie hasse Sprühwurst oder sollte das Bett heissen?!


Das sollte schon Bad heißen, ja 
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht irgendwas schlechtes gegessen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2014)

Mist! wenns jez aber vorbei is hasse glück gehabt!


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2014)

Moooin Jungs!
NA wie läufts?

MUss gleich viel früher zur Uni als sonst, die ham mir sonne plöde baustelle aufn weg gepflastert. Jetzt dauert ein weg im mom doppelt so lange


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2014)

Hier? Urlaub, sonnig aber noch kalt. Aber ich kann ja mein Training auf heute Mittag legen 
Heute 90 Minuten 3x8 Min SteadyState mit 5 Min Pause dazwischen.
Ach ja, mein Garmin hat gestern alles gut angezeigt, aber die Aufzeichnung sowohl im Garmin, im Strava als auch GoldenCheetah ist im Eimer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
es wird nun doch langsam winterlich ....um die 2°C  ....und die Nase *läuft* auch ein bisschen 



maddda schrieb:


> Moooin Jungs!
> NA wie läufts?
> 
> MUss gleich viel früher zur Uni als sonst, die ham mir sonne plöde baustelle aufn weg gepflastert. Jetzt dauert ein weg im mom doppelt so lange


Ach nee, du bist jetzt 4 statt 2Min unterwegs  ....hart ist das Leben


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterpokal-2014-2015-das-offizielle-thema.730530/#post-12402844

zur Auffrischung


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> es wird nun doch langsam winterlich ....um die 2°C  ....und die Nase *läuft* auch ein bisschen
> 
> 
> Ach nee, du bist jetzt 4 statt 2Min unterwegs  ....hart ist das Leben


Is klar
Gestern für'n Rückweg über ne Stunde gebraucht statt 25 min


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich sach mal so, bringt auf alle Fälle Punkte für`n Pokal....mit Rad 2Pkt./Weg mehr  .... also können die von mir aus ruhig bis April weiter bauen, oder so tun als ob. 

Aber du bist wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto unterwegs, weil mit dem Rad wird man ja nicht durch eine Baustelle aufgehalten.


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2014)

Nee Auto. Rad an der Uni abstellen is net so toll und der Weg zur Uni is kaum machbar ohne über Schnellstraßen zu fahren


----------



## Metrum (29. Oktober 2014)

Moin Männer und Philipp!

Die Auffrischung war ne tolle Idee Jens, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wieder wo ich vor einem Jahr endete! 
Heute war es wesentlich kälter, sogar schon an den Zehen war es frisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2014)

Dann sag ich euch besser nicht, das ich gerade schon mit kurzer Hose gefahren bin

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann sag ich euch besser nicht, das ich gerade schon mit kurzer Hose gefahren bin
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Erkälte dich aber bitte nicht, am 3. ist nix mit----ich kann heute nicht raus...habe Schnupfen----


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2014)

16grad 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2014)

gerade eben auch kurze Hose und kurzes T-Shirt raus ne runde ausradeln...


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin ihr Gammlers!

Hier sieht man heute die Hand vor augen net Hab mir jetzt erstmal Netflix zugelegt...fürn Winterpokal mit Rolle und so


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Coole Sache 

Ich geh gleich erstmal Laufen. Überlege auch schon in den WP reinzulaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 16grad



Wie bitte? Und ich habe gestern Abend das erste Mal in diesem Herbst Überschuhe getragen. Bei molligen 6 °C...


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2014)

Vorgestern beim RR fahren wars hier auch nie wärmer als 6 grad-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Gerade wars schön warm!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2014)

Schön!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
jetzt kommen wieder die warmen Socken und Handschuhe zum Einsatz....und alles leuchtend, reflektierende Anziehzeugs, damit man gesehen wird. 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Oktober 2014)

@nopain-nogain 
Ich habe mir nachdem ich mir ja fürs Rennrad schon den Stages geholt habe gestern auch die X9-Variante fürs MTB bestellt.
Hast Du die BB30 Variante oder die GPX? Da ich BB30 habe mußte ich mir das komplette Kurbelset bestellen. Gibt es ja leider nur so.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab für das zaboo die x9 gxp. Fürs epic kommt mit aber wohl eher eine xt, dann bin ich variabler und kann sie den Rest vom einer über auch an den disk crosser machen... Aber noch nicht sicher... vllt auch die bb30

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Oktober 2014)

moin,

na was bringt der Tag noch so..??


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir gleich nochn Bissl uni und Rolle...und bei dir noch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Oktober 2014)

müßte eigentlich noch aufs Rad...naja gleich wird wohl ne Kaffeerunde


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2014)

Kaffe is immergut. Nach Radfahren mein zweitliebstes Hobby


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben heute Firmen Fußball Turnier ;-)
Und Kaffee geht immer! Oder geht nix ohne Kaffee???


----------



## baloo (31. Oktober 2014)

und dann noch aus so einer Tasse:




und alles passt!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Gleich noch eine Runde in die Uni. FEM-Programm coden... bis 16Uhr.

Bis ich aufs Rad komme ist schon dunkel.


----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin! Haben das WE Grundstück winterfest gemacht und heute gehts wieder heim. Soll ja ein sonniges WE werden!


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Richtig lustig, vorallendingen mit den Bildunterschriften: http://www.auto-service.de/fotos/44362-halloween-gruselkabinett-haesslichsten-autos-welt.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. November 2014)

.... immer schön Abstand halten 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2014)

Uiiii!

Erstmal 3h aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2014)

viel spaß...ich warte gerade auf ein wenig Motivaion


----------



## maddda (1. November 2014)

Ich bin grad Pumpen. Ma schaun dass ich ordentlich was für nächste Saison aufgebaut bekomm 
Heut Nammitach geht's dann aufs Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2014)

Ich mach mich auch noch aufs Rad,... sobald das Weibe vom WeiberBrunch wieder da ist


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2014)

Moin Männer!

Ich bin noch am Ringtausch der Schaltungen um die Sram wieder runter zu bekommen. Irgendwie mag ich Shimano viel lieber.
Dabei werden die Bikes gleich noch gewaschen. Aber aufs Rad muss ich heute auch noch, ist ja wie Frühling hier.


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2014)

P.S. Ich habe seit gestern keine Artikelbilder im Bikemarkt. Könnt ihr welche sehen oder ist da was kaputt?!


----------



## maddda (1. November 2014)

Bei mir is alles zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. November 2014)

Echt? Mist! Dann liegt das Problem bei mir! Ist blöd ohne Bilder. Danke!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2014)

Hast du die Sram Sachen schon drin? Ich muesste/will in baelde den Antrieb am Zaboo neu machen... der 9Fach ist langsam fertig.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. November 2014)

Wurden nur 2:45h. Bin zu schnell gefahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2014)

Moin Mädels!

Habe die Tage wieder die Starrgabel ins Big Forest gepackt und heute bin ich die erste Runde damit gefahren. Bin echt überrascht, dass ich hier 840 hm auf 29 km hinbekommen habe


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2014)

bleibt das Bike nun über Winter so???


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2014)

Das ist momentan der Plan. Mal schauen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. November 2014)

ist es so nicht zu dicht am Crosser??? Oder wegen Schmuddelwetter???


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2014)

Och. Finde ich nicht. Mit dem Crosser fahre ich eh meist Straße oder nur Waldautobahn.


----------



## maddda (1. November 2014)

Bin auch wieder da... schön wars heuteWenn auch etwas voll auffe Straße.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2014)

Auch wieder da. Hammer Wetter! Geiler Trail... Alles gut 

Wenn es hier schmockig wird,  kommt die starrgabel wieder ins zaboo...für den winter halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (1. November 2014)

Sascha, falls du mich meintest wegen dem Sram, ist X9 3x9 in weiß und der Käfig müsste medium sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2014)

Hmmm ne, will auf 1x10.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2014)

Ich fahre halt immer noch das alte Zeugs!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2014)

hab ich ja auch noch... aber so langsam ist es ausgenudelt...


----------



## maddda (2. November 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2014)

TACH! Jetzt muss ich doch tatsachlich mein Handy "hacken" damit ich Android 4.4 drauf bekomme. Sony halt es nicht fuer noetig, das Xperia SP zu updaten. Doch ohne 4.4 kann ich bei der Stages kein Firmwareupdate machen... crap! Ach ja, heute mittag wieder GA


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2014)

Mahlzeit ,
ein Bild von unserer 100 Km-Runde 





...super Wetter 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (2. November 2014)

3,5h crossen. Puh


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2014)

...ein Stück weiter 




Raffinerie Total 




...kleine Rast 





gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. November 2014)

Du hast deine Frau vergessen Jens!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. November 2014)

genau...da fehlt doch was oder trainierst du für zwei??


----------



## Metrum (2. November 2014)

Vlt. wollte er ja noch ne Anhalterin mitnehmen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2014)

Mist, hätte ich nur eher mal nach hinten gefaßt 




...da ist sie wieder 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2014)

4h Handy gehacke! Aber nun Android 4.4.4 und ich konnte die Stages updaten 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (2. November 2014)

Hat sich ja gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. November 2014)

*Moin Männer und Willkommen im Winterpokal! 
*
Die Urlaubswoche ist vorüber und ich muss auch wieder nach Plan aus dem Bett.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. November 2014)

moin,

och nee nun gehts los


----------



## onkel_doc (3. November 2014)

Loooooss Jungs...Team äh?? Welches Team eigentlich;-)

2 Punkte haben wir schon...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2014)

Oh ja. Zum Glück steht heute direkt zum Start eine längere Runde an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2014)

Ich hab heute erstmal Termine bis um 6 :/


----------



## maddda (3. November 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh ja. Zum Glück steht heute direkt zum Start eine längere Runde an.


Hier auch, gestern schomma ordentlich zeug für die uni weggemacht und heute Frei, gleich Muckibude und heut nammitach rad


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2014)

Wieso bin ich am WE über 6h gefahren?


----------



## maddda (3. November 2014)




----------



## ChrizZZz (3. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich am WE über 6h gefahren?



Das dachte ich mir auch!

Nun kommt es hier aus Eimern runter!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2014)

Im WP-Thema:



> Zählt Trail bauen als alternative Sportart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2014)

wenigstens is es nicht so kalt


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2014)

Bin mit Kurz/Kurz zur Uni.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
na dann, auf ein erfolgreiches Wintertraining. 

Ich war doch nicht allein....das sind zwei Schatten 





...sind 98km geworden  und reichlich 5 Stunden. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (3. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin mit Kurz/Kurz zur Uni.


Hier is auch warm ich pack gleich den kantenklatscher aus


----------



## onkel_doc (3. November 2014)

Mit stinkfeiner Jens....


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. November 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mit stinkfeiner Jens....


Als wenn ich es geahnt hätte, das nach meinen "Solobildern" von euch solche "miesen" Kommentare (da bin ich aber unempfindlich)  kommen.


----------



## maddda (3. November 2014)

Und Bams Jungens wir sind im Teamranking auf Platz zweiMarcel und Sascha ihr seid doch bestimmt auch von ArbeitUni nach hause gefahren, oder tuts noch...schnell eintragen, dann sind wir erster


----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2014)

Habsch gemacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2014)

Jetzt seid ihr nur noch auf 18  Wir auf 21...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2014)

Platz 12 seh ich da?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. November 2014)

Jo, jetze. Geht ja noch alles sehr schnell in diesem Stadium


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich musste dann mal nach Hause fahren.....es wurde Ars++kalt und ich hatte nichts Warmes mit


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2014)

Cool, dass gestern der Akku meiner Funzel und heute das Ladegerät meines Netbooks ausgestiegen sind.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2014)

Dann musst du jetzt den Akku deines Netbooks mit dem Ladegerät deiner Lampe aufladen. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2014)

Wenn du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufst, nimm eins mit integrierten USB-Ladebuchsen für Handys, Navis usw. mit ausreichend Leistung 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2014)

Hm. Netzteil vom Netbook geht wieder.
BTW Platz 4 in der Teamwertung  War gerade 13,4km Laufen - aus Frust nur 1h


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hm. Netzteil vom Netbook geht wieder.
> BTW Platz 4 in der Teamwertung  War gerade 13,4km Laufen - aus Frust nur 1h


Na da hoffen wir mal, das noch einiges schief geht.... kann nur gut für's Team sein.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2014)

mal was anderes ;-) wie bekomme ich eigentlich die ESI-Griffe wieder sauber? habe schon die schwarzen


----------



## baloo (4. November 2014)

mit dem Kärcher ! 
aber schwarzer Dreck auf schwarzen Griffen ???


----------



## maddda (4. November 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mal was anderes ;-) wie bekomme ich eigentlich die ESI-Griffe wieder sauber? habe schon die schwarzen



Also ich benutz immer fürs Rad Sonax Autoshampoo, damit gehen griffe auch gut sauber. Was auch noch gut funzt ist ein bisschen Waschpulver auflösen...damit bekommt man auch gut weiße Sättel wieder weiß


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. November 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> mit dem Kärcher !
> aber schwarzer Dreck auf schwarzen Griffen ???



fahre manchmal ohne Handschuhe ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mal was anderes ;-) wie bekomme ich eigentlich die ESI-Griffe wieder sauber? habe schon die schwarzen


Kleben die Griffe, löst sich ev. das Zeug auf? ...weil das geht nicht mehr weg.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. November 2014)

Nass machen und mit dem Händen bisschen an den Griffen rubbeln...dann werden sie wieder sauber...


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. November 2014)

Ja genau, den Dreck kann man förmlich rausdrücken!


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Netzteil will nur sporadisch. Musste wieder ne Stunde Laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Netzteil will nur sporadisch. Musste wieder ne Stunde Laufen.


Gutes Netzteil 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
solange wie das Wetter noch so gut ist müssen wir das ausnutzen. 

Sind die Esis jetzt wieder schön schwarz?

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Hab übrigens am Dienstag eine neue DT Swiss 240s VR Nabe für 60€ gekauft. Schnellspanner, schwarz, IS  und 28 Loch. 
Leider gibt's keine passende HR-Nabe.  Muss wohl eine weiße mit Centerlock nehmen.


----------



## maddda (5. November 2014)

Mmh 28loch fährt ja auch kaum einer...Kannst doch hinten 32L fahren. Würd sogar sinn machen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Dann muss ich zwei unterschiedliche Felgen bestellen. Am CXer reicht auch 28L. Bin aber nicht bereit 270€ für eine Neue Nabe auszugeben.


----------



## maddda (5. November 2014)

Naja 32 Loch is aber viel leichter gebraucht zu bekommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Und immer noch nicht günstiger als eine Weiße 28L CL in neu.  Nehme ich eben den CL zu IS Adapter in Kauf.


----------



## maddda (5. November 2014)

Naja mich würde eher die unterschiedliche Farbe stören...
Hab gestern überigens ne Procraft PRC SP2 Stütze bestellt...bin schon gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Stimmt. Das ist ein wenig doof. Vielleicht lackier ich über  

Für welches Rad?


----------



## maddda (5. November 2014)

Fürs on one...mir fehlte noch eine, weil ich das Fuji jez mit Starrgabel wieder aufbaue. Angeblich so um die 190gr in  31,6x400 mit Stahlschrauben. Gar net schlecht für ne Stütze ohne Jochklemmung. Mal sehen Schrauben und Tonnenmuttern werde ich wohl noch gegen Titan tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Dann geht das ja klar.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. November 2014)

Ohh. Selbst laut DT Swiss gibts keine 6-Loch HR-Nabe für Schnellspanner mit 28L.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2014)




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2014)

Sieht kalt aus ....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2014)

ging heute mal war nicht viel Wind


----------



## maddda (5. November 2014)

Sieht Mega geil aus das Teil 

@ Marcel dann hat sich's ja erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. November 2014)

Sogar mal klare Bilder Maik! 
Hast du endlich die Schutzfolie vor der Linse abgemacht?!
Sieht sehr gut aus das Bike!!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2014)

hat ne Frau fotografiert

und danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
kostet schon Überwindung bei dem Wetter Punkte zu holen.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hat ne Frau fotografiert
> 
> und danke


Für ne Frau echt gut.... ist Technik auf dem Bild und keine Blumen. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (6. November 2014)

> Für ne Frau echt gut.... ist Technik auf dem Bild und keine Blumen.





Bin grad schon fleißig am Eisen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2014)

17Min schönes Wetter


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2014)

Pöh!
Hab mich gerade verfranst. +20min Trailrun im Dunkeln. Dafür kurz vorm ersten Regenschauer zurück


----------



## maddda (6. November 2014)

Dann is doch alles gut
Postmann war da:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Endlich gabs sie mitm Grauen Logo und gewicht geht für 31,6x400 auch klar
Noch Titanschrauben und dann fliegt sie ins OnOne


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus... ich war 1h sinnfrei Crossen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2014)

Ich drehe auch gleich ne Runde....das Wetter ist noch erträglich


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. November 2014)

viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. November 2014)

Hab eben gesehen, dass ich gestern im Lotto gewonnen hab! Jetzt hab ich ausgesorgt... naja für ein unimittagessen reichts... horrende 2,50


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2014)

Geburtstagskind!


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2014)

Moin!

WER hat Geburtstag?!


----------



## maddda (7. November 2014)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marcel!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. November 2014)

Oha, alles Gute, wenn das stimmt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
Marcel .....Alles Gute!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. November 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oha, alles Gute, wenn das stimmt!


Bester! 

Danke Jungs! 
Jetzt noch ein wenig FEM Theorie in der Uni und dann gehts mit den Kollegen zur Kirmes in der Heimat.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. November 2014)

Alles gute zum geburi auch von mir...


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2014)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche Marcel!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. November 2014)

Bei dem Namen müssen das sächsische Lamas sein. Wobei ich diese Schreibweise noch nie gesehen habe.


----------



## Metrum (7. November 2014)

Wurde vlt. mit Tapatalk erstellt, der Text?


----------



## maddda (8. November 2014)

Postmann war da: 




Jetzt fehlen noch: VOrbau, Steckachse und meine Custom Gabelaufkleber....also weiter warten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2014)

Das Punktesammeln geht weiter! War gerade im Wald und auf meiner zweiten Runde bin ich in einen Marathonlauf geraten und musste ständig warten, damit die Läufer vorbeikommen. War trotzdem super. Bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder. Nur waren die Wege ob des vielen Laubs schwer zu finden.


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2014)

Super! Und der Vaddi vom Philipp hat auch was geleistet!!! 
Ich ziele auf ne Tour durch die Dunkelheit heute Abend, habe ich Bock drauf.
Und ich muss ja auch sehen ob die Funzel jetzt wieder geht. Kann sein dass die nur zu kurz aufgeladen war.
Ist jedenfalls blöd wenn sie mit einem Schlag aus geht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2014)

Das Problem hatte Anfang dieses oder Ende letzten Jahres. Da stand ich irgendwie 2- oder 3-mal im Dunkeln, weil die Lampe ausging. Ich dachte, der billige China-Akku habe den Arsch hochgerissen und daraufhin bestellte ich einen Akku und ein Ladegerät von Open Lights. Es war nur das alte Ladegerät kaputt und mit dem neuen kann ich nun zum Glück beide Akkus benutzen. Und gerade der hochwertige hält echt lange.
Unter der Woche fahre ich nun meist wieder mit dem Crosser. Ich war am Donnerstag ausnahmsweise mal mit Philipp abends auf dem MTB unterwegs und da ist uns zum Schluss erwartungsgemäß eine sehr große Wildschweinrotte begegnet. Deswegen stehe ich nicht so auf Nightrides in Berlin. Es gibt einfach zu viele Wildschweine. Auch wenn sie meist wegrennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. November 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2014)

Sooo... gerade fuer den Junior das Weihnachtsgeschenk bestellt: 




Kubikes 16 

Meine Elixir 5 SL ist langsam fertig  Gestern mit Muehe die Belagssicherungsschraube noch raus bekommen... Mein Dad will seine Elixir9 gegen eine SLX tauschen. Die waere dann ja frei... aber leider weiss... jetzt bin ich mir unschluessig


----------



## maddda (9. November 2014)

Warum wieder ne Elixir dranschrauben, die gehen doch eh allesamt iwann in die Knie...Ne SLX kostet auch nicht die welt und ich glaub damit haste mehr spaß.

Achso...nachtrag von Gestern. Schön wars


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2014)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit den Elixir. Sie funktionieren gut und ich hab gerne am RaceBike und am Trainingsrad die selbe Bremse.
Ans Racebike muss eine Elixir weil ich da auch den Xloc der Lefty perfekt dran bekomme.

Ich verstehe echt nicht, was ihr alle gegen die Elixir habt? Sie funktioniert bei mir top! Ersetzt werden soll die 5er SL nur (eventuell) weil sie langsam mal nen Service braeuchte,... zum Teil der Lack ab ist,... aber ich fahre die auch bald 3 Jahre.


----------



## maddda (9. November 2014)

Mich haben meine zwei Elixir einfach nicht überzeugt. Sie Bremst...knallhart, aber mehr auch nicht. BEi allen anderen Sachen muss man tollerant sein bei der Bremse.

War heut morgen schon fleißig:..leider dreht das album meine Bilder net


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus...

Was soll die bremse mehr machen als bremsen?  ok, den xloc aufnehmen können 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Postmann war da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... gerade fuer den Junior das Weihnachtsgeschenk bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feine Sachen 

Ich vertraue der Elixir auch nicht(war am Neubike), aber ich lass ihr die Chance sich zu beweisen. Bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen, bis auf das nervige entlüften


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2014)

Ich hatte nie Probleme mit den Avids und fahre auch im Moment noch zwei Stück. 
Vlt. könnt ihr nur nicht damit umgehen?


----------



## onkel_doc (9. November 2014)

fahre ja seit kurzem die xt bremsen beim Internes

Die ist echt geil... da kommt ich echt ins grübeln ob ich nicht langsam von Formular auf shimano wechsle...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2014)

Hier springt man in einen Graben ....

Ich war mental noch nicht bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. November 2014)

Jens in unsrem alter braucht man auch nicht mehr solche sprünge machen...

Das hab ich früher mit u18 mit dem bmx gemacht aber nicht mehr mit 40ig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2014)

Ich war mental noch nicht bereit ...................mein Bike zu quälen, das soll ja noch ein bisschen halten.
Mit 40 war ich auch noch vernünftiger als jetzt, da hatte ich noch mehr Verantwortung und als ich 18 war, gab es nur Klappräder und die filigranen 28er Diamant-Rennräder....von Mifa rede ich nicht.
Was soll also schiefgehen....außer das der Rahmen bricht.


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2014)

Hättest ja erstmal nur das Bike runterschubsen können! 

Lass das mal die Kids machen Jens! Ansonsten bekomme ich Angst vorm Alter, wenn sich das Verhalten dann doch wieder umkehrt!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. November 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> fahre ja seit kurzem die xt bremsen beim Internes
> 
> Die ist echt geil... da kommt ich echt ins grübeln ob ich nicht langsam von Formular auf shimano wechsle...



Ich habe eine meiner ersten Formula R1en trotz aller Unkenrufe gegen eine 2015er Magura MT8 getauscht. Ist zwar insgesamt ca. 40gr. schwerer aber das ist es definitv wert. Bremst super! Und mit den Griffen komme ich sehr gut klar. Eventuell hinkt der Vergleich etwas. Die neue R1 wurde ja auch weiterentwickelt und geht bestimmt auch gut.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich war mal kurz vor Philipp im WP 


Metrum schrieb:


> Hättest ja erstmal nur das Bike runterschubsen können!
> 
> Lass das mal die Kids machen Jens! Ansonsten bekomme ich Angst vorm Alter, wenn sich das Verhalten dann doch wieder umkehrt!!!


Ganz so verrückt wie Früher wird es im Alter nicht mehr.....wir bleiben bei einer Frau 

...sieht doch nicht so schwer aus, sind aber auch 10kg weniger unterwegs.


----------



## maddda (10. November 2014)

Es is ne verdammte überwindungssache...VOr dem Teil hier stand ich auch verdammt lange:





Hatte vor allem schiss, das die lande ja schräg abfällt und man nuss auch ein gutes stück weit springen, um net mitm HR ins Flat zu droppen. GIng dann aber total leicht. Es muss nur einmal "klick" machen und danach denkt man net mehr drüber nach

ABer der Drop den du dir da ausgesucht hast is schon nochmal ne andere Hausnummer


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2014)

In Serfaus bin ich auch einen ähnlich hohen Drop gefahren, da musste man aber nicht so weit fliegen...nur runter "fallen".
Die Geschwindigkeit kann ich nicht richtig einschätzen vorm ersten Mal. Wenn mein Junge vorfahren würde, er hat immer keine Zeit für meine "Sorgen" seit er ne Freundin hat, wäre das viel wert.
Vielleicht bekommen wir noch ein paar schöne Tage dieses Jahr .
Wenn das von einer Mauer runter ginge hätte ich kein Problem, denn aus einer Ebene in einen Steilhang macht mir das überhaupt nichts aus.
Wird schon werden. und leichtsinnig werde ich auch nicht mehr als ich jetzt schon bin.


----------



## baloo (10. November 2014)

Das sind schon Drops, Hut ab!
Ich hatte schon bei diesem hier:



in Bad Säckingen meine lieben Mühe!!!
Obwohl nur ein ca. 1 Meter hoch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2014)

Morgen zusammen. Jaja... Drops und Doubles sind auch nicht 100% meine Freunde. Gerade mit dem XC Bike ist es "seltsam". Aber ab und zu sind sie in den Strecken und dann heist es halt beim ersten mal "einscheisen" und durch, aber ab da gehts eigentlich 

Ich werde jetzt ueberigens doch die weisse Elixir 7 von meinem Dad nehmen. Braucht er sie nicht verkaufne und ich hab guenstig ne bessere Bremse (aktuell Elixir 5 SL am Zaboo)... und das Weis? mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hat dich dein Vater da beeinflusst? 
Ich kenne das von mir und meinen Jungs.... is noch gut, sparste Geld, passt schon und dann noch ein paar Ausreden warum ich sie nicht mehr will 
Weiss ist jetzt nicht optimal aber ist halt nur Optik..... geht schon, sagt der Vater. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2014)

Noe, er hat mir gesagt, was er noch fuer wollte  Und dafuer bekomme ich normal 1x Hebel und 1 Sattel  Die Bremse ist neuwertig... und warum soll ich mir fuers doppelte eine 5er kaufen und er verkauft seine 7er?
Ich mussj a schliesslich noch eine 2. Stages fuers Epic ran schaffen... das ist wichtiger, als weise/schwarze Bremse . Vllt mach ich dann auch mal eine weises x9 type2 dran, wenn der 9fach Kram durch ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2014)

Jetzt geht es wieder los  11.11. 11`11"


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2014)

omg!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2014)




----------



## maddda (11. November 2014)

So jez gehts erstmal auffe Rolle. Letzte Folge von Breaking Bad guggn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2014)

Letzte Folge letzte Staffel?


----------



## maddda (11. November 2014)

Jup...bin jetzt auf der hälfte der folge und  wollte die dann ma eben zuende guggn. Bin schon gespannt wies ausgeht


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2014)

Dann viel Spaß!


----------



## maddda (11. November 2014)

Da ham die aber einiges offen gelassen. Könnte man ja glatt noch ne Staffel drehen^^
Was mich Mega genervt hat is das Hank ja von erschossen wurde und das mehrere Folgen vor Schluss... fand den iwe fast am besten neben Jesse


----------



## Crimson_ (11. November 2014)

Es kommt doch noch was mit Saul. Also 2015


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2014)

Jo, auf das Spin-off mit Saul bin ich auch gespannt  Bin auch gerade kurz vorm Ende, aber ich guck's schon das zweite Mal. Als Überbrückung bis die 4. Staffel Boardwalk Empire rauskam


----------



## maddda (12. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Es kommt doch noch was mit Saul. Also 2015


Cool wusste ich noch garnicht

Überigens seine Homepage gibt es wirklich: http://www.bettercallsaul.com/index.php


----------



## Crimson_ (12. November 2014)

Oh! Es gibt noch so einiges, das du dann noch nicht kennst. Guck mal bei Wiki!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. November 2014)

Da gibt's/gab's definitiv einiges


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
die Sonne wird nach ihrem Ableben ein riesen Diamant...aber leider werden wir vorher gebraten  
http://m.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/we...ctedFrom=www&referrrer=https://www.google.de/
...so ergeht es der Sonne auch, ein weißer Zwerg 





gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. November 2014)

Verdammt beschissene Situation wa^^Hoffentlich kommen bald meine Restlichen Teile....ICh warte schon so lange. Hab sogar schon Titanschrauben für nen vorbau zu Hause, den ich noch garnet hab-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2014)

Hoffentlich hat dann der Vorbau kein Linksgewinde 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (12. November 2014)

Oder Zollgewinde

Meine Mama hat mir aber eben geschrieben....Meine Customgabelaufkleber sind angekommen. Wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme gibbet dann was zu sehen


----------



## maddda (12. November 2014)

Sooo eben Decals abgefrimelt und neue Druffjeklebt:


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. November 2014)

SLIK?
Sehr schick!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich bin auf das Gesamtbild gespannt, würde es auch gern mal live sehen....vielleicht klappt es ja mal 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

@Chris klär mich mal kurz auf, was heißt SLIK?

@Jens schaffen wir mit Sicherheit iwe
Sag auf jedenfall mal Bescheid wenn du iwe in meiner Ecke mal unterwegs bist Dann machen wir nen ETWR treffen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2014)

moin,

gerade etwas kränklich, aber so ein ETWR treffen


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. November 2014)

SLIK Graphics? Die machen doch die ganzen Customdecals.

http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-rockshox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

Achso nee hab die von @theschlaatz  Hat er mir extra auf Wunsch zusammengestellt@Mike gute Besserung! Das mit'm ETWR treffen müssen wir wirklich mal hinbekommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> @Chris klär mich mal kurz auf, was heißt SLIK?
> 
> @Jens schaffen wir mit Sicherheit iwe
> Sag auf jedenfall mal Bescheid wenn du iwe in meiner Ecke mal unterwegs bist Dann machen wir nen ETWR treffen



Müssen wir nächstes Jahr mal planen...ganz spontan 

Wer ist eigentlich @Jens? 







gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

Jup das machen wir
So geil was daraus kommt, wenn man die echten Namen verlinkt


----------



## mete (13. November 2014)

Ich wollte gestern eine Novatec-Nabe von QR10 auf QR15 umbauen und die Nasen haben die Lagersitz nicht weit genug in die Nabe gefräst, so dass es nicht passt. Was macht man denn da? Reklamieren? Den LRS habe ich mal günstig bei Poison gekauft...


----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

Erstmal mail zu poison ud nix umspeichen oder so. Sprich warten was die sagen, evtl. haste ja glück


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2014)

Meine Zefal Standpumpe ist übrigens wieder aufgetaucht. Lag unter der Kellertreppe unter der letzten Stufe. Habe ich durch Zufall entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Meine Zefal Standpumpe ist übrigens wieder aufgetaucht. Lag unter der Kellertreppe unter der letzten Stufe. Habe ich durch Zufall entdeckt


Du suchst wohl das Haus schon nach Weihnachtsgeschenken ab?

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2014)

Ich denke mal der/die Diebe wurden gestört und haben die Fahrräder von mir und meinem Mitbewohner stehen lassen und nur das vom Nachbarn aufgepumpt und mitgenommen?! Und die Standpumpe einfach weggeworfen?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2014)

Ach, haben die bei euch auch die Keller ausgeräumt....hier sind auch Banden unterwegs, liest man fast täglich.
Ich schließe im Keller die Räder alle ans Tandem zum großen Knäuel zusammen, in der Hoffnung das hilft und geht dann nicht durch die Tür.


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. November 2014)

Ich schreibe neuerdings immer 'zu verschenken' auf die Räder. Das wirkt abschreckend!


----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

Bei uns muss man zum  glück erst durch das Wohnzimmer, um in den Keller zu kommen (Hanghaus)...
Hier isses mittlerweile so schlimm, dass die Polizei in Köln vor kurzem Brücken gesperrt und Autos nach diebesgut durchsucht hat.

Wenn ich mal so einen Erwische, dann gnade dem Gott


----------



## Crimson_ (13. November 2014)

Ist ja nicht so, als ob es keine Eingangstüre, Kellertüre, Abteiltüre und ein Schloss vom Fahrrad zum Wandhaken gäbe.
Aber wenn jemand wohl alles offen? lässt, wird kurzerhand das Kellerabteil aufgebrochen und die Schlösser geknackt. Vom gut gedämmten Keller hört man dann auch nichts. 
Klar wäre mein Unirenner mit 100€ nicht so ein extremer Verlust gewesen, ärgerlich aber allemal.

Trainingsräder entweder im Zimmer oder abgeschlossen auf dem Balkon im 3. Stock.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2014)

Schade das die Diebe nicht auf den Trend hören und nur 29er klauen ....da hätte ich Ruhe


----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

Sagt ausgerechnet der Kerl mit dem 650b Enduro


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. November 2014)

Mir blieb ja nichts anderes übrig, das war das einzige Carbonteil in meiner Preislage.
Mein Keller ist voll 26er Kram, von allem genug Reservematerial
vorhanden.... und jetzt muss ich mir extra für die Gurke wegen Sram und 27,5 neue Reifen, Schaltungskram und Bremsenteile kaufen und zusätzlich mitschleppen... ich bin so schon ein Fahrradladen auf Reisen und hab bis auf Rahmen (dafür aber ein Ersatzbike) alles mit.


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. November 2014)

Da sachste was... Ersatzteile^^ ka wie viele XT 10fach Kassetten ich durchgejagt hab, seit es die Serie gibt....muss mal die Abschlussringe in meine abschlussringkiste zählen. Gibt auch Ersatzteile, die sammeln sich einfach so an. Sapim oder dt ... weiß jez net grad wer... schickt ja immer messingnippel mit. Die bekommt man noch net mal los, wenn man die verschenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2014)

Uiuiui... EB Intervalle im November sind echt gemein...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Sascha, das härtet ab .....
Wichtig: danach immer gleich die nassen Klamotten runter und warm anziehen...stimmt`s Maik , wird es langsam wieder?

1 Stunde ist nichts, wenn man einen neuen Rechner mit langsamen Internet einrichtet und man keinen passenden Treiber für den Drucker findet...ist noch ein robuster Laserdrucker mit beidseitigem Druck und 7000 Blatt -sowas schmeißt man nicht weg.
Hab nur einen Universal-Drucker-Treiber gefunden....druckt jetzt nur noch einseitig.
......schade um die schöne Zeit, aber Ohne geht auch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Sieh dir meine 65,2 km-Radfahrt auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/activities/217244632
....nur ein Test 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

Iiiiih Flachland


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Ist der Harz.... mit dem Tandem und meiner Holden fühlen sich 100 schnell wie 200hm an 

Wie siehst und welche Daten erkennst du?... aus deiner Sicht. Muss ich da was freischalten für Gäste? 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

"Alles"... aber kein Puls und nur geschaetzte Leistung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Da hatte ich keinen Pulsmesser um....aufgenommen mit dem Garmin.
Pulsanzeige geht wahrscheinlich nur mit der Premiumvariante?

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

Ne, das geht auch ohne. Premium lohnt meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn du Wattwerte hast, oder die Aufteilung in Pulsbereiche angezeigt haben willst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Sieh dir meine 67,1 km-Radfahrt auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/activities/217244223
das ist der älteste Marathon Deutschlands 
da müsste Puls dabei sein? 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

ISt drin


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Ich hab es entdeckt... ist gleich neben der Höhe 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

Links auf Analyse... da hast mehr drin


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2014)

Jop. Ich sehs auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Sieh dir meine 9,6 km-Radfahrt auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/activities/217243707
Pistenkönig in Grunewald/Berlin 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. November 2014)

Moiin Jungs. Heute is bei mir ne veranstaltung ausgefallen...Passte wie Ar*** auf Eimer und die SOnne is auch noch rausgekomm






Gestern das ehemalige Fuji zum Trainingsrad umgebaut:




9,4kg mit garmin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

Sieht doch echt gut aus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

Da hat er Recht ,
aber warum trainierst du mit so einem leichten Rad? 
...da weißt du doch nicht, wohin mit deiner Kraft. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da hat er Recht ,
> aber warum trainierst du mit so einem leichten Rad?
> ...da weißt du doch nicht, wohin mit deiner Kraft.
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn


Ach ich weiß auch nicht... ich dachte mir lässte alles weg, was kaputt gehen kann und jez isses auf einmal so leichtEvtl kann ich mir ja wasser in die Reifen füllen oder so


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12466363
...kannst ja wieder ein bisschen Eisen dranschrauben. 
Ist noch haltbarer und auch nicht schwer. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2014)

Du Sau!

(Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie sich MTB anfühlt...)


----------



## maddda (14. November 2014)

Du scheinst aber auch nen Stundenplan zu haben, der nur aus lücken besteht. Im WP seh ich immer nur: Nach Hause...zu Uni...Nach Hause...zur Uni



> kannst ja wieder ein bisschen Eisen dranschrauben.
> Ist noch haltbarer und auch nicht schwer.



Och nööö hab grad keine 1000€ für ne HR nabe über...Ging bei dem Rahmen glaub ich auch gar net, weil der keine IS aufnahme hat...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2014)

Schon ja. Muss immer nach Hause fahren, damit überhaupt was zusammen kommt. Essen in der Mensa ist nebenbei auch nur "okay".

Hätte ja gerne noch einen SSP Crosser, aber..... :X


----------



## maddda (14. November 2014)

Boah Mensaessen da sachste was. Hab dieses Semester auch immer relativ spät uni und dann muss ich auch öfters darein. Weiche aber eigentlich Meistens auf Unsere Kafeteria aus...da gibbet nen Wok usw. Kostet dann 1-2€ mehr is aber qualitativ viel besser. Bei der Mensa muss man glück haben, wenn man sich auskennt gibts da aber auch ab und an was verünftiges


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. November 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Och nööö hab grad keine 1000€ für ne HR nabe über...Ging bei dem Rahmen glaub ich auch gar net, weil der keine IS aufnahme hat...


Man, ich meine das Kettenblatt 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (14. November 2014)

Das Problem ist ja nicht unbedingt die Auswahl, der Geschmack oder die Preise. Aber selber machen ist einfach 10x geiler und eben MEHR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2014)

/Signed!


----------



## maddda (14. November 2014)

Klar is selbermachen geiler! MEhr is bei uns inner Uni net das Problem wir haben immer drei Beilangenschälchen zur auswahl (zumindest in der Mensa) und die esse ich fast nie komplett auf


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Man, ich meine das Kettenblatt
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn



Achso

Geil fänd ich auch ein Beltdriveantrieb...geht aber bei dem Rahmen leider net...


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Morgen Jungens!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 







gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. November 2014)

moin,

so sieht es hier auch aus  nur mir Meerwasser


----------



## onkel_doc (15. November 2014)

Bei uns besser mit blauen Abschnittes der föhn bei uns drückt... ne ne nicht das smardföhn von dir Jens...

Gleich geht's auf ne ga 1 runde mit schatzi...


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Hier is auch bewölkt, aber zumindest regnet es net
Werde glaub ich heut Nammitach mal forstautobahn ballern gehn


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2014)

Heute soll's auch hier nochmal annehmbar werden. Demnach geht's gleich aufs Rad


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Ach Jungs das was gerade passiert ist muss man net haben.

Vaddi es heut mittach beim Rennradfahren von einem Linksabbieger übersehen worden. Also sprich er hatte Vorfahrt. War natürlich auch noch bergab. Glücklicherweise is ihm NICHTS passiert ausser ein paar Prellungen. War nicht dabei, aber ich frag mich die ganze Zeit wie er das geschafft hat. An der stelle muss er bestimmt 40-50 Sachen draufgehabt haben. Jedenfalls haben sie eben beim Röntgen alles gecheckt. Nichts, selbst das Schlüsselbein mit Titanplatte is Heile geblieben. Das RR is nur noch  ein trauriger Haufen kohlenstoff. Dass Vaddi gemütlich im Krankenhaus sitzt, und mit mir heute noch Witze macht hätte ich net gedacht, nachdem ich die Unfallstelle und das Rad gesehen hatte. Er hat wohl 1000Schutzengel gehabt
Bis morgen muss er noch zur beobachtung  vom Kreislauf im KH bleiben, dann darf er wieder nach Hause.

Achja @Metrum Veikko ich soll dir von ihm sagen, dass er wohl die nächsten Tage keine Punkte holen kann


Ich muss mich jez erstmal beruhigen, warn ganz schöner schock...gleich fahr ich nochmal ins KH ihm nen paar sachen vorbeibringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2014)

Boar! Sowas braucht man wirklich nicht! Gute Besserung auch von hier und ja, ich glaub ohne Gluecksengel gaebe es einige Radfahrer nicht mehr 
Mich hat heute auch fast ein Idiot, der mit durchdrehenden Reifen aus der Tanke geschossen ist und mir dabei die Vorfahrt genommen hat, schier platt gemacht... aber da hatte ich nur knapp 30 drauf.


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Boar! Sowas braucht man wirklich nicht! Gute Besserung auch von hier und ja, ich glaub ohne Gluecksengel gaebe es einige Radfahrer nicht mehr
> Mich hat heute auch fast ein Idiot, der mit durchdrehenden Reifen aus der Tanke geschossen ist und mir dabei die Vorfahrt genommen hat, schier platt gemacht... aber da hatte ich nur knapp 30 drauf.



 Gebe ich weiter

Son idiot hätte marcel und mich ja auch beinahe schomma abegeräumt...idioten gibt es überall.Aber die Fahrerin hat ihn wohl einfach nicht gesehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2014)

Ohhh! Dann richtige ihm mal gute Besserung aus!


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Mach ich


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Achja @Metrum Veikko ich soll dir von ihm sagen, dass er wohl die nächsten Tage keine Punkte holen kann



Gute Einstellung 
Die meisten beinahe-Unfälle passieren mir mit Fußgängern und vor allem Radfahrern


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. November 2014)

Boar! Sowas braucht man wirklich nicht! Gute Besserung auch von hier und ja, ich glaub ohne Gluecksengel gaebe es einige Radfahrer nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. November 2014)

Gute Besserung auch von mir...

Man sollte ja nicht unbedingt Witze machen aber da es ihm sonst gut geht... sag ihm er soll aber noch die geleistete zeit eintragen...


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2014)

...und froh sein endlich mal ein gescheites Rad aufzubauen (lassen)


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Soo bin wieder zu Hause, schöne grüße von Vaddi 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir...
> 
> Man sollte ja nicht unbedingt Witze machen aber da es ihm sonst gut geht... sag ihm er soll aber noch die geleistete zeit eintragen...


Bis dahin hatte er ganze 5Punkte auffe Uhr


Crimson_ schrieb:


> ...und froh sein endlich mal ein gescheites Rad aufzubauen (lassen)


Heyy das RR hatte ich aufgebaut!


Mit seiner erlaubnis hier ein paar Bilder...hat ganz schön gegkracht:
























Ich brauch jez erstmal nen ordentliches Abendessen...wasn tag!


----------



## onkel_doc (15. November 2014)

richtig schön schrott...zum glück dein vaddi ja nicht...gönnt eich nen richtiges essen und biar..


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Jau! morgen früh hol ich ihn sofort ausm Krankenhaus


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2014)

Mit bissle ducttape geht das wieder

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2014)

Bestelle deinem Vati auch von mir Besserungsgrüße.
Wir Alten sind doch zäher wie man denkt ....das Rad bekommst du wieder hin. 






Genau deswegen fahre ich sehr ungern auf der Straße rum, wenn dann nur Nachts Richtung Leipzig. 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (15. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bestelle deinem Vati auch von mir Besserungsgrüße.
> Wir Alten sind doch zäher wie man denkt ....das Rad bekommst du wieder hin.
> 
> 
> ...


Mach ich Genau euch bekommt man so schnell net klein

Hab auch immer auffer strasse etwas schiss, wegen den autofahrern...aber naja steckt man halt net drin.
Rad wird die Versicherung übernehmen...er war ja net schuld. Dann bekommt Vaddi wenigstens was schönes neues


----------



## Crimson_ (16. November 2014)

Zum Glück kann man Material recht einfach ersetzen! Dass es ihm gut geht ist doch das wichtigste


----------



## maddda (16. November 2014)

Jup isso! Ihm is jez im mom aber total langweilig, der Arzt muss ihn nochmal kurz durchchecken, bevor er rausdarf, aber der is heute zuständig für 3 Stationen...also warten-.-
Ich überleg schomma wegen seinem neuen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. November 2014)

Moin Leute!

Bin jetzt erst zum Lesen gekommen da ich dieses WE mal wieder mit arbeiten dran war und die freie Zeit dazwischen zum radeln nutzen musste.
Der arme Werner!  Aber zum Glück ist er wohl recht heile geblieben und du hast wieder was zu basteln. Beste Grüße an ihn und er soll sich verwöhnen und bedienen lassen. 
Morgen früh kannste ihn ja auf die Rolle heben, bis du wieder heim kommst. Im WP zählt ja nur die Zeit und nicht die erbrachte Leistung!!!


----------



## maddda (16. November 2014)

Er is noch net ausm KH raus. Der Arzt wollte ihn doch noch diese Nacht im KH zur beobachtung behalten und heute nochmal einen Ultraschall machen, um wegen inneren Verletzungen sicher zu sein. Morgen kann ich ihn dann aber abholen und bedienen


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
besser is wenn man nochmal durchleuchtet wird. Bei mir haben sie auch erst beim zweiten Mal die einfallende Lunge entdeckt.
Nehmt euch einen Anwalt, den zahlt der Verursacher mit (wusste ich bis gestern noch nicht) und handelt Schmerzensgeld, Verdienstausfall usw. aus. Die Versicherungen wollen meistens nicht freiwillig zahlen.
Wir haben das am eigenen Fall gemerkt. Durch eine "falsche" Formulierung..."ich weiß nicht mehr, wie ich gestürzt bin" anstatt "ich bin gestürzt, und danach weiß ich nichts mehr" . Der Unterschied hat uns 2000 EUR gekostet.

Baue im ein Fatty auf....die Bäume im Wald werden meistens nicht aktiv


----------



## maddda (17. November 2014)

Jup denke auch, dass es besser so ist. Aber es ist doch alles ok und ich kann vaddi heute mittag dann abohlen, wenn der Arzt seinen bericht geschrieben hat
Wir haben zum Glück einen in der Familie, der bei der Provinzial arbeitet. Der hilft uns da, is alles schon organisiert

Stimmt hab auch gestern schon wieder ernsthaft übers Rennradfahren nachgedacht...
Owohl vor gut andertalb jahren bin ich fast im wald von nem Baun erschlagen worden^^


----------



## zweikreise (17. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder zu Hause. Vielen Dank an Euch für die guten Wünsche. Heute haben sie auf den Röntgenbildern noch eine gebrochene Rippe entdeckt. Gott sei Dank nicht verschoben. Sticht aber ganz schön beim Husten und Niesen.

Die Titanplatte hat gehalten. Allerdings wenn so eine Platte bricht kann das übler sein als ohne.

Die Einheit von Samstag trage ich noch ein. Philipp ist schon in die Planung für mein neues RR eingestiegen.

Habe jetzt alle Rechnungen der Komponenten zusammengesucht. Mal schaun was daraus wird. Bei Haftpflichtschäden gilt der Zeitwert. Es ist jetzt knapp zwei Jahre alt. Das wird noch spannend, ob der Zeitpunkt jeder einzelner Komponente gilt oder die Fertigstellung.
Wir haben nämlich ab September 2012 bis Weihnachten bei guten Angeboten im Netz zusammengekauft.

So jetzt werden erstmal die Sachschäden geltend gemacht. Schmerzensgeld kommt später. Natürlich mit Anwalt.

Ich hoffe in zwei Wochen sitze ich wieder auf der Rolle. Zählt Krankengymastik eigentlich als altenative Sportart?

Viele Grüße

Werner


----------



## onkel_doc (17. November 2014)

Einträgen Werner...auch Gymnastik...;-)

Gute Besserung...und auf gehts zu neuen Taten...


----------



## maddda (17. November 2014)

Hab heute abend erstmal nen Nightride gedreht. Es war echt triple D: Düster, Dunkel, Dreckig...und verdammt feucht


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
hier ist es auch Trible D ....
Beim Radklau wird der Wiederbeschaffungswert gezahlt .....das Rad muss jetzt noch geklaut werden 

Werner, deine Frau genehmigt dir wieder ein Rennrad? ...aber wahrscheinlich nur in Zusammenhang mit einem blinkenden Kostüm damit dich keiner mehr übersieht .


----------



## mete (18. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Beim Radklau wird der Wiederbeschaffungswert gezahlt .....



Nö, bei mir wird 100% Neuwert bezahlt + alle Modifikationen, für die ich eine Rechnung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2014)

Meinem Mitbewohner wurde gestern Abend direkt vor der Uni das Rad geklaut...
Bin erstaunt wie "cool" er damit umgeht. Ist dann direkt zur Polizei gefahren, aber das nur für die Akten.


----------



## maddda (18. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> hier ist es auch Trible D ....
> Beim Radklau wird der Wiederbeschaffungswert gezahlt .....das Rad muss jetzt noch geklaut werden
> 
> Werner, deine Frau genehmigt dir wieder ein Rennrad? ...aber wahrscheinlich nur in Zusammenhang mit einem blinkenden Kostüm damit dich keiner mehr übersieht .


Das is gar keine Diskussion er ist doch für Rad am Ring 2015 wieder im 8er gemeldet
Bin mal gespannt wie das mit den Klamotten wird...ihn mussten sie ja komblett rausschneiden aus Hose, Jacke, Regenjacke, Trikot usw. Da kommt auch noch einiges zusammen


----------



## maddda (18. November 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Meinem Mitbewohner wurde gestern Abend direkt vor der Uni das Rad geklaut...
> Bin erstaunt wie "cool" er damit umgeht. Ist dann direkt zur Polizei gefahren, aber das nur für die Akten.


Diese Schweine


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nö, bei mir wird 100% Neuwert bezahlt + alle Modifikationen, für die ich eine Rechnung habe.


Meine Versicherung zahlte mir den Wiederbeschaffungswert. Alte Rechnungen zusammengesucht, gleichwertige Teile ermittelt, Montagekosten (Lager einpressen und Rahmen vorbereiten, zusammen bauen...usw.) dazugerechnet und eingereicht. Unterm Strich fast 500Eur mehr als früher..... also Wiederbeschaffungswert ...

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## mete (18. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meine Versicherung zahlte mir den Wiederbeschaffungswert. Alte Rechnungen zusammengesucht, gleichwertige Teile ermittelt, Montagekosten (Lager einpressen und Rahmen vorbereiten, zusammen bauen...usw.) dazugerechnet und eingereicht. Unterm Strich fast 500Eur mehr als früher..... also Wiederbeschaffungswert ...
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn



Tja, wie gesagt, Allianz Hausrat Optimal zahlt den Neuwert, egal wie alt das Rad ist und es ist auch nicht auf 2% der Versicherungssumme oder so begrenzt (üblicherweise sind das dann keine 2000,- die max. ersetzt werden). Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, der teure Räder sein Eigen nennt. Da lohnt sich der Griff zur teureren Versicherung mal .

Warum Deine Versicherung Dir mehr als den Neuwert bezahlt, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Wenn der Wiederbeschaffungswert für ein Fahrrad, das möglicherweise schon mehre Jahre alt ist 500,- mehr beträgt als die Rechnungsnachweise, würde ich als Versicherungsmensch schon skeptisch werden (das ist ja kein Oldtimer oder Sonstiges mit Wertsteigerungspotential). Aber man muss ja auch mal Glück haben .


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2014)

Genau die habe ich auch. Bezahlt auch, wenn unterwegs das Rad wegkommt. Solange es angeschlossen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2014)

Nur mal aus dem Kopf ein paar Beispiele.....alte XT-500Eur ***neue XT-600Eur , sind schon mal 100Euronen mehr 
Oder hat das Rad mal 800Eur gekostet und man bekommt es jetzt aber gleichwertig nur für 1300Eur ....ist das der Wiederbeschaffungswert.
Meine Liste war : Rechnungspreis (alt)---neuer, aktueller Preis (Internet)---neuer, aktueller Preis (Händler)
....dann die drei Spalten der Einzelteile addiert : der Händlerpreis lag nochmal 300Eur über Internetpreis.
Die Allianz  hat mir den Internetpreis plus Montagekosten (die H&S z.B. verlangt...kann auch Canyon gewesen sein) überwiesen. Das war aber zu der Zeit, wo 26" noch nicht verschleudert wurde wie Gabeln, Räder ...


----------



## mete (18. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur mal aus dem Kopf ein paar Beispiele.....alte XT-500Eur ***neue XT-600Eur , sind schon mal 100Euronen mehr
> Oder hat das Rad mal 800Eur gekostet und man bekommt es jetzt aber gleichwertig nur für 1300Eur ....ist das der Wiederbeschaffungswert.
> Meine Liste war : Rechnungspreis (alt)---neuer, aktueller Preis (Internet)---neuer, aktueller Preis (Händler)
> ....dann die drei Preise der Einzelteile addiert : der Händlerpreis lag nochmal 300Eur über Internetpreis.
> Die Allianz  hat mir den Internetpreis plus Montagekosten (die H&S z.B. verlangt) überwiesen. Das war aber zu der Zeit, wo 26" noch nicht verschleudert wurde wie Gabeln, Räder ...



Ja, da war Dein Glück eben, dass die Leute keine Ahnung haben. XT von vor 5 Jahren ist heute sicherlich nicht gleichwertig mit der aktuellen XT. Aber Dein Schaden soll es ja nicht sein . Problematisch wird es bei Dir wohl, wenn Dir ein Rad für z.B. 4000,- verloren geht. Generell ist meine Erfahrung aber auch, dass die Allianz im Zweifel lieber zahlt, als Kunden zu vergraulen, aber das bezahlt man ja schließlich auch. Obwohl ich die Hausrat für das Gebotene gar nicht wirklich teuer finde. Bei anderen Anbietern würde ich ohne das "Fahrradspecial" maximal 40,- bis 50,- weniger im Jahr zahlen (und da sind die übrigen Leistungen auch beschnitten).


----------



## KONI-DU (18. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

muss hier mal eine Frage los werden.
Ich möchte eine Carbon Kurbel entlacken. Will mit einer Klinge anfangen und dann schleifen/polieren.
Wie "vorsichtig" muss ich mit der Klinge arbeiten ? Kann ich da überhaupt was an der Carbonstruktur kaputt machen ?

Danke,
Koni


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2014)

Hab ich denen anscheinend gut verkauft.  (das alte Zeug ist besser als das Neue, das hielt wenigsten noch und sowas bekommt man nur noch unter der Hand  )...das ist noch die Uralt-Hausrat der Allianz, direkt in den Westen gerettet und nichts geändert. 


@KONI-DU
Ich würde vorsichtig schaben und nass schleifen.....und wieder klar lackieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2014)

vom WE... mit dem Telefon geknipst 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (18. November 2014)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> muss hier mal eine Frage los werden.
> Ich möchte eine Carbon Kurbel entlacken. Will mit einer Klinge anfangen und dann schleifen/polieren.
> ...



Hab schon jeweils einen Rahmen und eine XX Kurbel entlackt. Völlig problemlos mit der Klinge. Die Kombination aus Carbonfasern und deren Matrixmaterial ist schon verdammt "hart".
Der Lack ist beim Schaben weiß/grau und wenn du durch bist kommt ganz feiner schwarzer Staub.


----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Moooin Jungens!Na wie siehts aus bei euch?


----------



## InoX (19. November 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, Allianz Hausrat Optimal zahlt den Neuwert, egal wie alt das Rad ist und es ist auch nicht auf 2% der Versicherungssumme oder so begrenzt (üblicherweise sind das dann keine 2000,- die max. ersetzt werden). Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, der teure Räder sein Eigen nennt. Da lohnt sich der Griff zur teureren Versicherung mal .
> 
> Warum Deine Versicherung Dir mehr als den Neuwert bezahlt, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Wenn der Wiederbeschaffungswert für ein Fahrrad, das möglicherweise schon mehre Jahre alt ist 500,- mehr beträgt als die Rechnungsnachweise, würde ich als Versicherungsmensch schon skeptisch werden (das ist ja kein Oldtimer oder Sonstiges mit Wertsteigerungspotential). Aber man muss ja auch mal Glück haben .




Ich habe bei der HUK meine Hausrat und die bezahlt mir auch den Neuwert. Musste ich auch schon zweimal in Anspruch nehmen und hatte dann 3-4 Wochen später das Geld auf dem Konto. Das ist bei denen kein Problem. Die Versicherung kostet mich 114 Euro im Jahr und hat keine Beschränkung.


----------



## zweikreise (19. November 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe gerade mit der gegnerischen Versicherung telefoniert. Am Telefon haben die mir gesagt, dass ich Anspruch auf den Wiederbeschaffungswert habe. Nun muss ich erst mal sehen wie ich den feststelle.


----------



## mete (19. November 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der HUK meine Hausrat und die bezahlt mir auch den Neuwert. Musste ich auch schon zweimal in Anspruch nehmen und hatte dann 3-4 Wochen später das Geld auf dem Konto. Das ist bei denen kein Problem. Die Versicherung kostet mich 114 Euro im Jahr und hat keine Beschränkung.



Joar, bei der Hausrat kommt es halt auch immer auf die Versicherungssumme an und die hängt auch von der Wohnung (Größe, Lage etc.) ab. Von daher lässt sich das nur schwer vergleichen, aber so um die 120,- sind es bei uns glaube ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits
was macht die Luft Werner ....geht die Lunge noch? (bei mir war sie durch eine kleine Undichtigkeit am zusammenfallen  und musste wieder aufgeplustert werden   )



zweikreise schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> habe gerade mit der gegnerischen Versicherung telefoniert. Am Telefon haben die mir gesagt, dass ich Anspruch auf den Wiederbeschaffungswert habe. Nun muss ich erst mal sehen wie ich den feststelle.





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur mal aus dem Kopf ein paar Beispiele.....alte XT-500Eur ***neue XT-600Eur , sind schon mal 100Euronen mehr
> Oder hat das Rad mal 800Eur gekostet und man bekommt es jetzt aber gleichwertig nur für 1300Eur ....ist das der Wiederbeschaffungswert.
> Meine Liste war : Rechnungspreis (alt)---neuer, aktueller Preis (Internet)---neuer, aktueller Preis (Händler)
> ....dann die drei Spalten der Einzelteile addiert : der Händlerpreis lag nochmal 300Eur über Internetpreis.
> Die Allianz  hat mir den Internetpreis plus Montagekosten (die H&S z.B. verlangt...kann auch Canyon gewesen sein) überwiesen. Das war aber zu der Zeit, wo 26" noch nicht verschleudert wurde wie Gabeln, Räder ...



Ich hab es so wie geschrieben gemacht. Die Montagekosten kannst du im Internet recherchieren.(glaube um die 150 Eur)
Man könnte zum Wiederbeschaffungspreis auch aktueller Neupreis sagen 

z.B..Servicepreise http://www.radwelt-bielefeld.com/Preisliste
http://www.bikepalast.com/shop_content.php/coID/23/product/Werkstatt


----------



## zweikreise (19. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> was macht die Luft Werner ....geht die Lunge noch? (bei mir war sie durch eine kleine Undichtigkeit am zusammenfallen  und musste wieder aufgeplustert werden   )
> 
> Ich hab es so wie geschrieben gemacht. Die Montagekosten kannst du im Internet recherchieren.(glaube um die 150 Eur)
> ...



Hallo Jens,

die Lunge funktioniert recht gut. Bei mir ist es die 3. Rippe. Einzige Problem ist, was laut Arzt auftreten kann, dass ich aufgrund von Schmerzen nur im oberen Bereich der Lunge atme und es zu einer Lungenentzündung kommen kann. Ich atme also hier immer tief durch.
Die Schmerzen lassen auch schon langsam nach und ich kann meinen rechten Arm immer besser bewegen.

Danke für den Tipp. Auf jeden Fall werde ich es auch so versuchen, wie Du es beschieben hast. Es kommt aber immer auf die gegnerische Versicherung an. Da Versicherungen immer zuerst prüfen, was sie aus ihrer Sicht nicht zahlen müssen, habe ich heute Nachmittag einen Termin beim Anwalt und mit dem werde ich das im Detail besprechen. Und Schmerzensgeld ist sowieso ein schwieriges Thema.


----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Kann man den Trainingsausfall nicht in Rahmen von Freiheitsberaubung geltend machen?


----------



## zweikreise (19. November 2014)

Ih glaube die Gegenseite würde darauf plädieren, dass es der Beginn der notwendigen Regenerationszeit nach der Saison ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> die Lunge funktioniert recht gut. Bei mir ist es die 3. Rippe. Einzige Problem ist, was laut Arzt auftreten kann, dass ich aufgrund von Schmerzen nur im oberen Bereich der Lunge atme und es zu einer Lungenentzündung kommen kann. Ich atme also hier immer tief durch.
> Die Schmerzen lassen auch schon langsam nach und ich kann meinen rechten Arm immer besser bewegen.
> ...


Dein Genesungsverlauf klingt gut... ich hatte noch so einen Lungentrainer, eine Art Volumenmessapparat.... da ging ich lt. Liste noch als Dreißigjähriger durch.






Die Versicherung kann froh sein, wenn du nicht den Händlerpreis in Rechnung stellst.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## zweikreise (19. November 2014)

Toll ich glaube den besorge ich mir.

Habe gerade die Teile ins Netzt eingegeben. Sie sind beim gleichen Händler zum Teil billiger als ich sie damals gekauft habe.


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2014)

Moin Männer!

Feiertag und Dreckswetter! 
Zur Ablenkung ein Rätsel. Finde den Fehler! 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/spezialized-29-zoll/261278607-217-19177?ref=search


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

...da steht 29 statt Veikko Zoll 

Er meint bestimmt durchpusten


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2014)

Die Zughüllen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

Ist sozusagen Belüften anstatt Entlüften und wenn du vorher noch mit Mineralöl gurgelst, wird der Zug gleich geölt


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2014)

Ich habe aber nur DOT! Bei dem Wetter hätte ich auch arbeiten können, so hat man ja zu nix Lust wenn alles grau und nass ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

Geh tauchen ....da ist es egal


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

Darfst wieder auftauchen


----------



## Metrum (19. November 2014)

Endlich!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2014)

14.30-17.30.....3 Stunden Alternativsportart....Punkte, Punkte, Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Trotzdem nur zwei Pünktchen
Hab heute den ganzen Tag inner Uni gesessen. Jez hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf garnix, aber mittwochs mach ich eh immer pause


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2014)

Morgen gehts das erste Mal zum Boxen 

Am WE dann noch ein Geburtstag und am Sonntag LVM Cross in Rheine!


----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Selber oder zugucken?

Hab ein paar jahre lang Kenpo Karate und Kickboxen gemacht, bevor ich wirklich MTB Rennen gefahren bin...war auch immer sehr spaßig


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2014)

Boxen??? Omg! 
Bin trotz nur zur Arbeit und heim irgendwie platt. Mal sehen. Morgen wieder Intervalle, da wird man wach

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2014)

Ich hab ja nun schon 7 Jahre Kampfsport hinter mir: Judo, Hapkido und JuJutsu. Während des Trainings natürlich auch mal Freefights, Kickboxen oder Boxen gemacht. Morgen dann eben mal beim Unisport, weil Volleyball mit dem neuen Trainer kaum noch Spaß macht.


----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Dann viel spaß!
Auf die Trainier kommt es bei sowas immer am meisten an. Deswegen fahren die, die mit niemandem Klar kommen auch Mountainbike


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2014)

Der Trainer lässt uns einfach nicht mehr Spielen. Nur Warmspielen in 4er Gruppen und dann Technik und Taktik. Ist eben ziemlich witzlos.


----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Grummel-.- und das is doch Unisport oder, gibts da überhaupt wettkämpfe?


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2014)

Gibt zwar schon mal Turniere, aber nichts "ernstes"


----------



## maddda (19. November 2014)

Will ich doch meinen...soll doch Späsken bringen beim Unisport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (20. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> D
> 
> Die Versicherung kann froh sein, wenn du nicht den Händlerpreis in Rechnung stellst.




Guten Morgen zusammen,

jo im Moment bin ich auf der Suche nach vergleichbaren RR im Netz um auch das anzugeben. War gestern beim Anwalt: Wiederbeschaffungswert bei Autos ist das ja gut, aber bei Fahrrädern????

Suche im MOment nach etwa vergleichbaren gebrauchten im Netz.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2014)

Stimmt, da gibt's ja keine vergleichbaren Datenbanken. Aber du dürftest doch was aus aktuellen Baureihen finden.


----------



## zweikreise (20. November 2014)

Ja guter tip da werde ich mal ein paar räder raussuchen. Ales andere ist dann Verhandlungssache.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
vielleicht nimmst du das jetzige Radgewicht als Vergleichswert und sagst...mein Rad hat 8,7kg ? gewogen und das bekommt man jetzt für ???? Eur. mit ein paar Beispielen.

Der Marcel will keine Technik trainieren  ....deswegen haben wir als Handballer damals beim Studium auch immer die Volleyballer zum aufwärmen mit Volleyball nieder gemacht.


----------



## maddda (20. November 2014)

Nach Gewicht beim Rennrad mit AeroLRS gehen geht aber auch nur bedingt....

Bin grad ganz strebermässig um 7:00 auffer Rolle gewesen. Heute Abend kann ich net, weil mein Cousin heiratet und jez hab ich noch uni...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2014)

Hab es gerade beim Eintragen gesehen.

Ohne Aero ist man nicht so seitenwindanfällig ....aber man kann ja noch was für Sonderausstattung aufschlagen.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2014)

Morgen... ich bin am ueberlegen, ob ich mir fuer meine Reba eien 120mm SoloAir Einheit holen soll...
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...t-links-13-reba-sid-b-29-120mm-schwarz-103243


----------



## maddda (20. November 2014)

Kann man deine net so Traveln?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2014)

Nur so. Fruher war ja Spacer... aber SoloAir brauchst du ne neue Kolbenstange, das die Ausgleichsbohrungen wieder richtig sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. November 2014)

Aso wieder was gelernt.

Aber warum willste 120mm fahren?


----------



## mete (20. November 2014)

Kommt auf die Gabel an. Bei meiner Recon mit Soloair wird einfach mit Spacern zwischen 0mm und 120mm getravelt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2014)

Bei der Reba musst du die Stange tauschen... eben wegen der Ausgleichsbohrung.
Warum 120mm?  Ich muss mal abwarten, was den Winter/Herbst noch so kommt... aber wenn sollte doch mal ein Crosser kommen, kann ich das Einsatzspektrum vom Zaboo etwas mehr richtung "grob" verschieben  Aber mal abwarten... aktuell ist da eh eine Starrgabel drin


----------



## mete (20. November 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei der Reba musst du die Stange tauschen... eben wegen der Ausgleichsbohrung.
> Warum 120mm?  Ich muss mal abwarten, was den Winter/Herbst noch so kommt... aber wenn sollte doch mal ein Crosser kommen, kann ich das Einsatzspektrum vom Zaboo etwas mehr richtung "grob" verschieben  Aber mal abwarten... aktuell ist da eh eine Starrgabel drin



Ja, aber wenn die 120mm Einheit drin ist, kannst Du die auch beliebig heruntertraveln, oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2014)

Nein, dann kommt die Gabel nie an die Ausgleich Bohrung und stellt darum Soloair nicht ein. Sprich seine neg Kammer bleibt leer.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (20. November 2014)

hmm..wieso funktioniert das dann bei der Recon...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2014)

Wunder mich auch...


----------



## mete (20. November 2014)

An mir kann es nicht liegen, die wurde schon mit 20mm Spacern von Cannondale ausgeliefert. Momentan läuft sie mit 80mm ebenfalls problemlos und bei SRAM steht auch in der Beschreibung 80/100/120 mit Spacern. Meine Solo-Air Lefty habe ich ebenfalls auf gleiche Weise um 10mm abgesenkt...hmm...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2014)

Teufelswerk 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## zweikreise (21. November 2014)

Hier stand mist....

Wenn der SOhn wieder den Falschen account benutzt


----------



## maddda (21. November 2014)

So jetzt aber nochmal richtig^^

Cousin is verheiratet
Heute mittach kommt hier nen neuer Esstisch an...ma schaun, was Vaddi da bestellt hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits ,
Ich hab ne grüne Ecke am Avatar 



zweikreise schrieb:


> Hier stand mist....
> 
> Wenn der SOhn wieder den Falschen account benutzt


Hättest du ruhig stehen lassen können....wir verkraften das schon 
Und Werner, halte mal bitte deinem Sohn den Rücken frei, keinen zeitraubenden Hausarbeiten während der Wintermonate...er ist schon aus den TOP100 rausgerutscht


----------



## maddda (21. November 2014)

Gemach gemach das legt sich mit den Monaten... ich Nenne das mal Schummlerpunktedegression: Je länger der Wp. dauert, desto weniger wird geschummelt


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2014)

Wie kommst auf so eine unhaltbare These 
....das kostet die Schummler später auch nicht mehr Zeit, eine andere Zeit einzutragen.
Ein Schlechtwetter-o.Höhenmeterbonus könnte man noch einführen....pro 10Hm 1Min. Bonus  z.B.
da hat der Rollenfahrer und Flachländler schlechte Karten 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## zweikreise (21. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Allerseits ,
> Ich hab ne grüne Ecke am Avatar
> 
> 
> ...



Zählt nicht Vatter helfen zu den alternativen Sportarten


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. November 2014)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Zählt nicht Vatter helfen zu den alternativen Sportarten


Leider nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. November 2014)

Was ist mit Sauna? Hab in den 15min schon mehr geschwitzt als bei jeder anderen Sporart in dieser Zeit 
Oder geht das nur Christoph Strasser mäßig mit Rolle in der Sauna?


----------



## maddda (21. November 2014)

Mmh solange du deinen Puls iwo in die Region von 120 bekommst gilt das bestimmt


----------



## onkel_doc (22. November 2014)

moin jungs...
heut gehts mal wieder aufs bike...unter der woche hab ich im moment einfach keine zeit...
es wird bis zu 14* warm...


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2014)

Moin Männer!

Hier ist es zwar kalt aber sonnig und da ich ein freies WE habe kann ich gleich mal aufs Bike hüpfen. Der Hund war draußen, die Familie ist versorgt da ich beim Bäcker war - und jetzt können die mich mal!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2014)

Sklaverei 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier scheint auch die Sonne und es geht gleich mit dem Tandem  los. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. November 2014)

Bei mir gehts heut nammtiach los, werd jez erstmal das Eisen bewegen und dann mittachessen kochen

Heute abend schraub ich glaub ich erstmal ausgiebig. Hab da vor den Zugstufeneinsteller von Rockshox mal etwas zu erleichtern. Carbonrohr liegt schon bereit


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2014)

Schönes Wetter gehabt 
54km/630hm.... 













Ausflug in die Brennnesseln nach Schusselpartie auf schlammigen Grund 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. November 2014)

Jens im Gemüsegarten

Sieht ja nach spaß aus bei euch

War eben auch noch nen Ründchen Trails jagen...Musste als ich zu Hause war dann noch extra ein paar mal auf und ab fahrn, um den nächsten Punkt noch zu bekommen


----------



## onkel_doc (22. November 2014)

Traumhaft heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2014)

Jens am Ende der Welt "die Erde ist doch eine Scheibe"......super Bilder ----bestimmt mit ner guten Kamera gemacht


maddda schrieb:


> Jens im Gemüsegarten
> 
> Sieht ja nach spaß aus bei euch
> 
> War eben auch noch nen Ründchen Trails jagen...Musste als ich zu Hause war dann noch extra ein paar mal auf und ab fahrn, um den nächsten Punkt noch zu bekommen


Der Gemüsegarten war der Notausstieg....wir wurden immer schneller, trotz Vollbremsung 

Für einen Punkt mehr kann man schon mal die Kirche zweimal umrunden


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2014)

Meinem Dad die Guide RS montiert,... er hat etwas mehr auf den Rippen und braucht mehr Standfestigkeit. Dafuer kam nun seine weise neuwertige Elixir 7 dran. Sieht sogar gar net so schlimm aus wie befuerchtet.
Ich hatte heute nur kurz Zeit. Musste noch auf nen Kindergeburtstag :/
Aber fuer etwas ueber eine Stunde Intervalle hat es gereicht


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2014)

Auf auf gleich zur Landesverbandsmeisterschaft


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2014)

Sehr cool! Hau rein! Ich muss heute frei machen: Familytag. Aber mir recht es noch von gestern. Immer wieder schoen, wie kaput man sich mit 2x(3x3min) Intervallen machen kann, gerade mit Wattmesser. Das ist echt brutal ehrlich. Kaum laesst du gegen Ende, wenn es hart wird 2 Tritte nach... siehst du direkt! Das wuerde beim Pulstraining einfach unter gehen...


----------



## InoX (23. November 2014)

Moin moin.
Was sind denn das für grüne Ecken an manchen Avataren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2014)

Mouse over -> zurzeit anwesend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. November 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Was sind denn das für grüne Ecken an manchen Avataren?


Schätze mal, dass die zeigen wer online ist... Wie die grüne Lampe damals


----------



## InoX (23. November 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mouse over -> zurzeit anwesend


 Schwierig auf dem Handy.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2014)

Handy? Gehst du da über den Browser? Schau die mal die tapatalk APP an.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (23. November 2014)

Ja über den Browser. Möchte mit ungern noch weitere Apps laden wenn etwas auch so funktioniert.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2014)

Hab mal den Rock Shox Zugstufeneinsteller etwas erleichtert:





Gut 3gr waren da drin


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab mal den Rock Shox Zugstufeneinsteller etwas erleichtert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Bastelei ,
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.....aber einmal den Haarschneider angesetzt und es sind mind. 100g weg


----------



## maddda (23. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schöne Bastelei ,
> Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.....aber einmal den Haarschneider angesetzt und es sind mind. 100g weg


Dann isses aber fürn wp zu kalt


----------



## maddda (24. November 2014)

Morgen!
Na wie siehts aus Jungs?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2014)

Wie es aussieht? Muskelkater und Schmerzen in Hintern, Knie, Oberschenkeln und Rücken. Gestern das erste Mal seit Langem Squash gespielt. Hatte ganz vergessen, wie viel Spaß das macht und wie anstrengend es ist.


----------



## InoX (24. November 2014)

Gut sieht's aus. Habe eine Nachricht von Tobias mit dem Thema: Bike der Woche bekommen.  die wollen das grüne BF nehmen.... Werde ich wohl mal die Fragen beantworten.


Squash macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. November 2014)

Geil!


----------



## InoX (24. November 2014)

Und das ganz ohne Federweg, 58er Lenker und 26 Zoll. Ich überlege allerdings das rote als Gegenvorschlag zu senden.


----------



## maddda (24. November 2014)

Hört sich Super an!

Die Scheinen ja im Moment auf Stahl zu stehen. Der Stahldownhiller diese Woche war auch verdammt geil


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
klingt gut ....BdW ich wär für das Grüne wobei das Rote auch gehen würde 

Hier ist der alljährliche Dekorationswahnsinn ausgebrochen....der gestrige sonnige Sonntag musste ohne mein Bike und mich auskommen. Das geht jetzt so bis Weihnachten durch und dazu kommen noch zwei runde Geburtstage....ade Wochenendtouren ...bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## maddda (24. November 2014)

Ich muss die Tage aufm Vordach von unserm laden rumturnen und Lichterketten und den ganzen Krempel aufhängen...Das Wettrüsten in der Nachbarschaft hat auch hier wieder angefangen


----------



## maddda (24. November 2014)

So war heut nammitach ma wieder ne Runde unterwegs:





Nur iwe wurds immer dunkler 




Nebel zog dann auch noch auf:




Naja aber mit 0,iwas grad immerhin noch gemütlich warm


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2014)

Jetzt ist es wichtig, das Licht, warme Socken und Handschuhe einzupacken.


----------



## maddda (24. November 2014)

Gibt Leute die sind echt bekloppt:
http://m.ebay.de/itm/111516775154?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Da fangen dann die Reifen an zu leuchten....so kurz nach Tschernobyl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. November 2014)

Argh! Jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr!
25 min zu früh bei der Übung und trotzdem muss ich stehen -.-


----------



## mete (25. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> Da fangen dann die Reifen an zu leuchten....so kurz nach Tschernobyl



Vor allem ist da nicht einmal Luft drin, sondern CO2. Reiner Betrug!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. November 2014)

moin,

endlich mal wieder auf dem Rad gewesen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2014)

Was hattest du?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. November 2014)

ne Erkältung....


----------



## maddda (26. November 2014)

Moin!

Bin gerade noch am rumschauen wegen nem Vorbau. Der 3t den ich bestellt hatte is net lieferbar. Brauche iwas in richtung Leicht 100mm und 17° wo nicht Syntace draufsteht...die gefallen mir iwe net....Aber da gibts kaum was. Achja Rot oder so soll auch net dran sein, weil das Rad orange Eloxalteile hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2014)

bei actionsports mal nach 3T gucken, oder bei wiggle nach deda oder easton.


http://www.wigglesport.de/deda-nine-vorbau-fur-mountainbikes/
http://www.wigglesport.de/easton-ea70-oversize-vorbau-fur-rennrad-und-mtb/


----------



## maddda (26. November 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, hab grad ne Mail von R2 bekommen. Die liefern mir den 2015er ARX II


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2014)

Oder das bzw. das Teil (gleicher Vorbau, untersch. Farben). Bei der zweiten Variante könnte man das Rot ja vll. entfernen. Keine Ahnung, ob das geht. So viel Rot ist das ja auch nicht  Den wollte ich mir die Tage ordern, damit ich den Vorbau nicht mehr unter der oberen Lefty-Brücke klemmen muss.

€: Zu spät...


----------



## maddda (26. November 2014)

Hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm gehabt, aber glänzend is bei Vorbauten auch net so meins...und wenn dann wollte ich einen der sofort passt
Naja jetzt bekomm ich ja einen schönen


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2014)

Der mit Rot glänzt aber nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2014)

Ich schwanke gerade hin und her welceh Stages ich nun fuers Epic jolen soll...
a) ich kauf die BB30 X9 Stages: 
	  - ich kann DirectMount Kettenblaetter fahren
	  - wiegt je nach dem 580g (DM) oder 650g (normale 104mm)
b) ich kaufe ine 2fach XT Stages
	  - wiegt mit BB30-BSA(oder 24mm, ist gewichtlich egal) Adapter 690g
	  - ich bin varriabler sollte sie mal an einen anderen Rahmen kommen.

Preislich schenkt es sich net viel. Mit der BB30 ist es vom verbauen udneinfacher und ich bin varriabler mit den Kettenblaettern (DM, normale 104mm, 120mm...). Bei der XT bin ich varriabler, sollte mal der Rahmen weg muessen...
Die X9 ist zusaetzlich noch leichter... mit einem runden DM Kettenblatt ubeer 100g!!! Also eigentlich klar -> X9 BB30...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2014)

Kalloy Uno schlägt alles!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2014)

hmm muesste mal sehen, ob ich den in -17 Grad ueber die Lefty Bruecke bekomme


----------



## BENDERR (26. November 2014)

wo gibts den kalloy uno denn in -17°?
hab ihn bei ebay nur in -6° gefunden..


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2014)

Meiner kam für 17€ inkl. Vesand aus HongKong?! und keine Probleme mit Zoll usw, da als Geschenk deklariert. Hat auch nur 10 Tage gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wo gibts den kalloy uno denn in -17°?
> hab ihn bei ebay nur in -6° gefunden..


Komisch, im Moment sind nur welche mit 17° in 25,4 drin.


----------



## BENDERR (26. November 2014)

ok. dann ist gut. 
hab schon gedacht ich kriegs wieder nicht hin das zu finden 
dann mal abwarten ob er irgendwann wieder in -17° auftaucht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hab schon gedacht ich kriegs wieder nicht hin das zu finden



Dito.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2014)

Hab mir gerade mal zwei 38er Carbonfelgen von Nextiebike bestellt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2014)

38er? Hoehe? Fuer den Crosser?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2014)

Fatbike


----------



## maddda (27. November 2014)

Is klar du und Fatbike

Morgen erstmal! Alles gut bei euch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2014)

Jojo... work work...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2014)

Nur eine Vorlesung gehabt und dann mal bis zum Boxtraining Lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jojo... work work...


....dem schließe ich mich an 

Moin zusammen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. November 2014)

hab auch ordentlich unikram wechgeschafft heute
Morgen ist 
Beintag


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2014)

Every day is leg day! 

Weihnachtsgeld ist da!  X9 BB30 Stages Anfrage ist raus!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. November 2014)

moin leute,

...und wird wieder schnell unters Volk gebracht


----------



## maddda (28. November 2014)

so muss das!

Bin mit meinem Vater gerade wegen seinem neuen Rennrad am überlegen.... ganz evtl wenn die Versicherung gerecht is könnte es der Rahmen hier werde

n:http://www.vpace.de/t1r-titan-rennrad-rahmen/


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2014)

Ich liebeugle ja mit dem Carbon Crosser sobald es hier Leaserad gibt... aber ich faende ihn in dem Gelb geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2014)

Der mit ISP ist mal richtig hübsch. Würde mir nur keinen Renner mehr zulegen. Nur noch Disc-Crosser.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2014)

Meine Rede... zumal es denn Rennener (auch den Titan) auch mit Disk gibt.


----------



## maddda (28. November 2014)

Crosser sind ja iwe nix für mich... darf ich hier ja bestimmt net sagen, aber iwe kann ich mich damit net so ganz anfreunden.

Crosser macht bei meinem Vater auch keinen Sinn, weil er das Rennrad wirklich nur als Rennrad nutzt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2014)

Ich bremse mir nur nicht gerne die Felgen kaput...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
hier geht's ja schon wieder um "Edelgelump" 
...Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist Pflicht am Rahmen, ob Renner oder Crosser 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marco!


----------



## maddda (28. November 2014)

Hab ja nie gesagt, dass ich den Renner nicht mit Disc aufbaueDas is Vaddis entscheidung.


Alles Gute Marco


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. November 2014)

Marco!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2014)

Disc und Di2 ......



Ed.: meine nicht vorhandene Grafikkarte ist eben verdampft   hoch 50?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2014)

allet jute!


----------



## Crimson_ (28. November 2014)

Na dann!  

@nopain-nogain : Was kann Win10 besser, schöner usw als 7/8.1?
Hab jetzt auch die Möglichkeit alle Previewversionen über Dreamspark zu laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. November 2014)

Mooin!
Na wie sieht's aus bei euch?
Hier isses zumindest trocken...werd denke ich mal heute das Trainingsradl auspacken


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2014)

Joa, gleich Vereinsmeisterschaft und morgen dann WEC in Lohne.


----------



## maddda (29. November 2014)

Na dann viel erfolg!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. November 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Na dann viel erfolg!



genau

man es wird Winter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> hier geht's ja schon wieder um "Edelgelump"
> ...Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist Pflicht am Rahmen, ob Renner oder Crosser
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marco!





maddda schrieb:


> Hab ja nie gesagt, dass ich den Renner nicht mit Disc aufbaueDas is Vaddis entscheidung.
> 
> 
> Alles Gute Marco





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Marco!





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> allet jute!





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Na dann!
> 
> @nopain-nogain : Was kann Win10 besser, schöner usw als 7/8.1?
> Hab jetzt auch die Möglichkeit alle Previewversionen über Dreamspark zu laden.



Zufällig mal wieder reingeschaut...
Gibt's inzwischen noch einen Marco hier, der am 28. Nov Geburtstag hat..?  
Ich sag einfach mal "lieben Dank".  
Neben dem Mod-Krimskrams bleibt wenig Zeit und ich überfliege förmlich >ungewollt< nur noch die Threads..   
Muss mal irgendwie wieder runterkommen...

Nochmals DANKE in die Runde


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2014)

Hab ich sonst irgendwas kravierendes verpasst/überflogen?

Jemand was von Matze gehört?


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zufällig mal wieder reingeschaut...
> Gibt's inzwischen noch einen Marco hier, der am 28. Nov Geburtstag hat..?
> Ich sag einfach mal "lieben Dank".
> Neben dem Mod-Krimskrams bleibt wenig Zeit und ich überfliege förmlich >ungewollt< nur noch die Threads..
> ...


Ich hab das angezettelt , hoffentlich lag ich nicht falsch 
Ansonsten läuft alles wie gehabt 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab das angezettelt , hoffentlich lag ich nicht falsch
> Ansonsten läuft alles wie gehabt
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn



Nein, du lagst vollkommen richtig, Jens!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2014)

Nabend Jungs... komm grad ausm Casino, warn netten Abend Gewonn hab ich natürlich nix, aber einiges zu gucken gabs 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2014)

Tach!  Gestern schon 2h GA Biken gemacht. Voll geil, das ich immer noch neue Trails/Ecken entdecke... und das nach bald 20 Jahren 






Dann hab ich beim BikeShop meines Vertrauens angefragt, was mich dort die XT Stages + rechter Arm + AdapterBuchsen (PF30 -> 24mm) kostet. Ich hab einfach keine Lust gut Geld hin zu latzen nur um dann auf BB30 festgelegt zu sein... zumal: wie viele neue Rahmen haben BB/PF30? Werden echt immer weniger. Wird zwar etwas schwerer, aber von der Wattmessung hab ich glaub ich mehr, als von 100g Einspaarung.


----------



## maddda (30. November 2014)

Ich bin auch freund von BSA...wenn kaputt reinschrauben und Fertig


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2014)

naja... das pf30 Lager bleibt am Epic ja... es geht ja nur um die Kurbel... wobei die X9 BB30 Kombi ja auch Watt haette aber 100g leichter waere... ich befuerchte ich entscheide das spontan


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2014)

Na gut also ich für meinen teil würde die 24mm Welle nehmen.

Frage mich die ganze Zeit warum viele hersteller(Race Face Rotor BOR...) neuerdings die 30mm Welle mit BRechfitlagern oder BSA Kombinieren. Da sind doch dann die lager viel kleiner

Morgen erstmal!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

ja... die BB30 waere halt etwas leichter... aber wenn ich die XT nimm ist a der Spider steifer als BB30 und DirectMount. Ich habe schon von einem Test gelesen, das die Kette ohne Kefue eher runter faellt, wenn man zu viel MaxKraft auf den DirectMount Spider bringt... und mit meinen >80kg und ordentlich max Bums (absolut, nicht relativ zum Gewicht) kann ich mir das schon vorstellen... mal abwarten...


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke auch...Ich würde die XT nehmen und gut, du musst dich da ja nur mal ordentlich im Sprint reinschmeissen und gerade da will man auch, dass alles hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

Eben... ich kann mir auch vorstellen, das sich ein DM 34er mehr verwindet, als ein 104mm Auf nem normalen Spider.
Und wenn ich den 104mm Spider an der BB30 lasse sind das auch +60g (das gleicht schonmal den PF30 -> 24mm Achse).

Zumal ich den Winter ueber die XT auch am SSP Crosser nutzen kann... der wird im Winter eher gefahren, als das Epic.


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2014)

Dann 24 und gut 

Mach gerade Pause.... uni nervt im Moment muss noch einiges bis weihnachten fertig werden anscheinend..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

SO! Es ist vollbracht!
Es kommt: 
- Stages XT schwarz
- Xt 785
- AbsolutBlack 34er
Lager hab ich hier im Bikemarkt ein WheelsManufacturing PF30 auf 24mm hier im Bikemarkt bekommen... 
Ich werde es also sogar ohne Kefue wagen! Sollte also halbwegs leicht raus kommen.

Wenn jemand Interesse an einer X0 Carbon BB30 kurbel hat... Lager habe ich 2x Sram und 1x ResetRacing. Spider 120/80BCd und den 104BCD... Kettenblaetter neuwertige... ich denk da bekommen wir ein Paket zusammen. Sonst geht es in Markt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> SO! Es ist vollbracht!



Eine Sorge weniger 

Ich komm im Moment zu nichts mehr....
Hab mal für's Tandem ein Reifen für hinten bestellt... mal sehen wie lange das Profil hält. 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...9921;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=213;pgc=0


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

Jaaa Mann! Spielzeug


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2014)

Häää?!?!?!!?! wi  ging das denn jez so schnell???


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

Tja  bester shop der Welt und billiger als über all im Internet!
Man merkt auch das der Besitzer bei den großen Marathons top 20 fahren kann!


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Dezember 2014)

Was hat denn Kompetenz mit Leistung zu tun bzw. umgekehrt? BTW sieht so eine schwarze XT echt gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

Ganz einfach: der Bub ist Vollblut Racer. Das spricht man eine Sprache und muss sich kein marketing/Radtouristig Gebla anhören.
Mit BJ bin ich schon vor fast 20 Jahren Rennen gefahren
Und ja, sieht geil aus! Bin auch auf das Innenlager gespannt. Dann noch die schwarzen Kcnc Griffe und vielleicht nur die 11-36 Zähne Kassette... Dann sollte es mit den Renegade Richtung 10kg gegen für xc und Marathons in Deutschland langt das.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Dezember 2014)

Diese einfachen KCNC-Schaumstoffgriffe? Sind recht schnell runter und bei sehr langen Touren (> 4 h) nicht mehr ganz angenehm. Dafür leicht und billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

Habe ich noch ein paar hier... Mal sehen, wo ich mit der Stages und so lande... Die esi muss ich ja nicht weg werfen. Für die Dämpfung habe ich die lefty


----------



## mete (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Du auch noch ein Stages für's Rennrad suchst, ich habe noch einen fast neuen 105er Arm in 175mm hier herumliegen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2014)

*Erledigt*

Morgen! Mal eine doofe Frage:
Wuerdet ihr einen 2012 gekauften, sturzfreien und nur am Racebike gefahrenen Easton EC 70 Wide Lenker auf Verdacht ersetzen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Also ich würde keinen Lenker oder ein anderes Teil auf Verdacht wechseln....nur nach Unfall oder Ähnlichem.
Einen Belastungstest und Sichtkontrolle mache ich aber immer mal spontan am Rad.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2014)

So, @onkel_doc kann mich jetzt im WP überholen - dank massiver Halsschmerzen bin ich wehrlos


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Erledigt*
> 
> Morgen! Mal eine doofe Frage:
> Wuerdet ihr einen 2012 gekauften, sturzfreien und nur am Racebike gefahrenen Easton EC 70 Wide Lenker auf Verdacht ersetzen?


Kommt drauf an...wie viele Kilometer hat der runter? War er richtig montiert? usw Auf jedenfall würde ich ihn mal auf Druckstellen usw untersuchen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Monsterstollen und schön harter Gummi 















gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2014)

Na dannWas wiegen die Schühchen denn?^^
Warte immernoch auf meinen Vorbau...Alles liegt schon hier für das Radl


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

in 26" ca. 765g ; in 27,5" ca. 795g ; in 29" ca. 850g (Tubeless Ready )
2.35er
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...9935;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,212;mid=213;pgc=0



gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an...wie viele Kilometer hat der runter? War er richtig montiert? usw Auf jedenfall würde ich ihn mal auf Druckstellen usw untersuchen....



Montiert immer mit Drehmo 5NM. Keine Stuerze und Km auch nicht sooo viel, da ja nur auf dem RaceBike. Ich bin gerade an nem 3T aus dem BikeMarkt (ist noch 30g leichter). Dann schau ich ihn mir nochmal genau an und komtm dann ans Zaboo, wenn man auch unter den Klemmungen und innen nix sieht.


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2014)

Das is schon ordentlich, aber am Tandem is glaub ich Gewicht am Reifen eh zweitrangig...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Hans Dampf wiegt in 26" rund 250g mehr und das Profil ist nicht so hoch und klotzig wie beim Vredestein ....mal sehen wie sich der Neue machen wird.


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2014)

Sworks Purgatory hat in 29x2,3 7xxgramm und hält mich auch aus


----------



## mete (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann den Michelin WildRock'R in 2,25" für's Tandem empfehlen. Läuft lange und relativ leicht, ist pannensicher und hat super Grip vorn wie hinten. Gewicht ist auch so um 750g. Außerdem kostet er deutlich unter 30,-.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ich kann den Michelin WildRock'R in 2,25" für's Tandem empfehlen. Läuft lange und relativ leicht, ist pannensicher und hat super Grip vorn wie hinten. Gewicht ist auch so um 750g. Außerdem kostet er deutlich unter 30,-.


Werde ich mir mal vormerken, sind auch noch günstig zu haben. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/michelin-wildrock-r-26x2,25-faltreifen-39423/wg_id-47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2014)

Heute in zahnbehandlung gewesen...
Vorne wo der Zahn fehlt Wurzel gezogen, Zahnfleisch aufgeschnitten, knochenersatz reingemacht, wieder zugenäht...jetzt sieht es aus wie ein schlecht zugenähter Truthahn...

In zwei Wochen Fäden ziehen, dann 3 Monate warten bis der knochenersatz verwachsen ist mit dem Knochen am Oberkiefer, dann kommt endlich mal das zahnimplantat rein...

Jetzt Antibiotika und schmerztableten...wie ich es hasse...zum glück übernimmt es die Unfallversicherung da es vor 20 Jahren mal nen Unfall war...Kosten 10000.- sfr 

Jetzt erst mal ruhig und chillen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Schweiz ist ein teures Pflaster , so ähnlich gings meinem Jungen ...ein Zahn mit Wurzel weg und Einer angeschlagen. Implantat und Krone auf Nachbarzahn ~35oo,-Eur. (Aufbau ähnlich wie bei dir.)


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2014)

Jo echt kacke...und wie da so gearbeitet wird...da kommt man sich echt vor wie bei einem Handwerker mit den Geräten...


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, @onkel_doc kann mich jetzt im WP überholen - dank massiver Halsschmerzen bin ich wehrlos


Ich ja im Moment auch...nach meiner zahnbehandlung...und unter der Woche sehr wenig zeit für biken...nur immer laufen und kraftraum...

Sonst hätte ich die Chance genutzt..bin dir dicht auf den Fersen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2014)

wie heißt denn euer Team?? und armer Onkel :-( sind ja unschöne Schmerzen


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> wie heißt denn euer Team?? und armer Onkel :-( sind ja unschöne Schmerzen



Wir sind die hier.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2014)

aha, Danke!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2014)

Ojeee gute Besserung!

Der abend war noch produktiv:
Zuhause angekommen habe ich beschlossen, das es blöde ist am Rad mit dem ich unter der Woche immer trainiere, nur eine Akku Lampe zu haben. Schließlich habeich doch eine Dynamo e3!
Also Dynamo Vorderrad von Cross auf Bike umgebaut und die e3 an das zaboo.
Dabei kam mit die Idee: für lange/flache ga Einheiten am Wochenende den ssp Crosser. Da hab ich aber keine WattKurbel... 
Die xt Stages für das epic sieht aber den Winter durch kaum Einsätze. Aber am Crossen ist eine 970er xtr verbaut... Doof!
aber am Rad meiner Frau ist eine xt Kurbel. Also kommt die xtr an das Bike meiner Frau und ich baute die xt an den Crosser. Dann kann ich bequem die Stages (in Grenzen) hin und her bauen... Einziger Nachteil: die xt meiner Frau ist silber... aber egal!
(Mensch ist das ein Monolog!)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2014)

na dann mach mal ne vom Crosser nach dem Umbau....und japp schöner Monolog


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2014)

Und alles auf dem Handy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

War bestimmt eindiktiert...sind kaum Fehler drin 
Sascha, wehe wenn sich der Aufwand nächstes Jahr nicht lohnt.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bemueh mich. Darf nur nichtso oft krank werden. Aber ich spiel ja auch mit dem Gedanken Hobby Senioren zu fahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

..... in der Saison schläfst du einfach auswärts und hast nur platonischen Umgang mit deiner Familie 
Oder musst dich zwangsimunisieren und gibst 2 Mal die Woche im Kindergarten Computerkurse.
Is es schon soweit...Senior 
Lizenz lohnt sich ja kaum noch für Senioren, zu kurze Strecken mit zu hohen Kosten und zu langer Anfahrt. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2014)

Naja... bei uns heist Lizenz = Eliteklasse = 1-5 Fahrer der top20 Elite DM stehen am Start.

So nen 3T 640mm Lenker im Bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Ah, Elite und noch nicht Masters ....da fahren natürlich noch mehr mit. 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2014)

Hier gibt es nur Elite


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Rangliste Bundesliga...

84.

Wolfstädter, Marcel	 1991								   

 RC Victoria Neheim

Super,  eben entdeckt 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2014)

Na immerhin einen Punkt habe ich in Saalhausen geholt. Wäre es ein HC Event gewesen, hätte ich auch einen Weltranglistenpunkt bekommen


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab ja schonmal gesagt...den musste dir einrahmen
Kann man die Punkte iwo abholn? In Flensburg geht das ja leider net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2014)

Kommendes Jahr ist dort die DM, mal sehen ob ich dann starte oder gucke.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Dezember 2014)

Moin...seh gerade aus wie ein boxer nach der 10ten runde...kollegen haben sich erschreckt, da ich heute arbeite...

durchs liegen in der nacht ist die schwellung nochmals bischen grösser geworden...

mal schaun ob ich heute abend noch ne runde laufen gehe...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2014)

BILDER! Wir wollen Bilder sehen 
Aber warum gehst du arbeiten, wenn es dir doch net gut geht? Bist doch auch sicher auf Schmerzmittel?


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2014)

Moooin Jungs!



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kommendes Jahr ist dort die DM, mal sehen ob ich dann starte oder gucke.


Also ich bin für starten, wenn ich zeit hab würd ich dich auch mit Laufrädern und Flaschen bewerfen, oder brauch ich da sonne doofe Lizenz für?



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Moin...seh gerade aus wie ein boxer nach der 10ten runde...kollegen haben sich erschreckt, da ich heute arbeite...
> 
> durchs liegen in der nacht ist die schwellung nochmals bischen grösser geworden...
> 
> mal schaun ob ich heute abend noch ne runde laufen gehe...



Dann erstmal gute Besserung wird schon werden


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2014)

Also da würde ich weder arbeiten noch laufen gehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
nur keine Bilder.....ich kenne solch zermanschtes Antlitz, sieht nicht gut aus. 

Ich glaube, da muss man zugelassener Flaschenwerfer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2014)

Denke auch is doch Mist-.-

Hab heute bzw gestern glaube ich die einzigen Orangen Konkavexnokons im Internet ergattert


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Denke auch is doch Mist-.-
> 
> Hab heute bzw gestern glaube ich die einzigen Orangen Konkavexnokons im Internet ergattert
> 
> ...


Ja, leider.

Pornös!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.wigglesport.de/nokon-slimline-verlangerungsset/






Von hier? 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2014)

Nee kein Slimline, sondern ein normales. BEi den Slimline brechen wohl anscheinend gerne mal die Perlen und das Normale in Orange war kaum zu bekommen. Erschwerend kam hinzu, dass ich zwei brauchte wegen durchgehender Zugverlegung.

Hab dann eins bei Ebay ersteigert und eins als Restposten bei Tuningbikes bekommen. War dazu alles noch verdammt günstig


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich gespannt was du wieder  zusammenbasteln.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch ma schaun...hauptsache der Vorbau kommt bald. In dem Paket is auch die Steckachse...Ohne Steckachse und Vorbau geht net viel-.-


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Dezember 2014)

Sascha ich bin ein harter Hund...

Klar bin ich auf Medis...

Heute schon wieder laufen gegangen und bisschen Kraftraum...bisschen Kraft fehlt mir schon...

Aber ich geh ja auch aufs Rad wenn ich mal erkältet bin...

Ich bin auf der Arbeit eben nicht so schnell ersetzbar...

Ein Bild sieht man mich ja ohne den Zahn vorne...mit Freundin drauf beim Training auf den Berg laufend...

Man muss sicher schon bisschen aufpassen beim trainieren, aber ich übertu mich schon nicht...einfach lockeres Fitting...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2014)

Jaja... der harte und mich hat es wieder erwischt... Crap!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2014)

Schon wieder? Naja, ist schätzungsweise wieder Erkältungszeit im Kindergarten!?


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2014)

Och Sascha musste net mittlerweile eigentlich net gegen alles immun sein?

BTW Totgeglaubte leben länger: http://singletrackworld.com/2014/12/stafast-flexstems-are-back/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

OMG! Nein! Bitte nicht! 

Naja... das letzte mal flach lag ich im Juli? Weist,... man wird genuegsam


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

Mooin! Naja mit der ganzen Familie im Kindergarten geht das ja noch...
Heute hab ich zum Glück schon relativ früh Schluss  
Ma schaun was dann heute Nammitach/Abend so geht

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich seh es einfach so: ich hab den November gut Trainiert. Jetzt eine Woche Pause ist trainingstechnisch nicht bloede.
In der Pause wird man ja bekanntlich besser 
Alter DDR Spruch: mit Pause zur Ruhe, mit Ruhe zur Kraft, mit Kraft zum Erfolg


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Nein, ich will noch keine Spikes 
Seit gestern und heute ist es hier spiegelglatt auf den Wegen....angetaut und dann schön gefroren. 
Aber es soll wieder wärmer werden ...also warte ich noch einen Tag ab.

Moin, Moin


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich kennen nur....In der Ruhe, liegt die Kraft


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2014)

Heute dann wieder Boxen. Dummerweise muss ich auch am Samstag in die Uni, das heißt noch weniger Biken.

Immer noch keine Post vom Zoll bekommen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch schon seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr auf dem MTB gesessen. Entweder ist am WE keine Zeit oder ich bin krank  Und unter der Woche geht nur Straße/Crosser.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2014)

Unter der Woche geht in Dortmund gar nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2014)

Und das soll ich dir glauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2014)

Bei maximal 2h Pause zwischen den Vorlesung lohnt das nicht. Dazu 3x pro Woche bis um 20Uhr. Donnerstagsabends Boxen und freitags zum See. Geht wirklich nicht. Außerdem kommt man hier Abends sicher unter die Räder, denn der nächste "Bikewald" ist 30min entfernt.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

Da hilft nur die Rolle


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Außerdem kommt man hier Abends sicher unter die Räder, denn der nächste "Bikewald" ist 30min entfernt.



Dann fährst du nur halb so lange wie ich 
Aber ja, verstehe schon. Morgens geht's nicht?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2014)

Immer schon um 8:15 Start. Ist irgendwie doof aufgeteilt der Plan. 
Dann noch Sonntags Rennen fahren und keine Zeit für Grundlage mehr...
Nach Gesmold am 31.12 wird alles besser


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

30 min bis zum Wald? Da hab ich schon 500hm gefahren... Sry ich weiß, es ist gemein aber doc kann da  ja auch ein Lied singen

Ich habe nun im Leichtbau thread noch den felt Lenker für das epic gekauft, mal sehen, wie sich>700mm anfühlen

Das Lager ist auch da. Nachher mal den crosser umbauen und am epic anfangen... Man muss Kranktage ja sinnvoll nutzen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Genau....Baum kaufen oder "klauen", aufstellen und schmücken...sowas wird zum Winterfest, wie die Berliner sagen würden  , gemacht. Eventuell noch die Modelleisenbahn entstaubt und die Autorennbahn startklar gemacht, aber im Keller basteln und noch dazu am eigenen Kram ....nee nee nee .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2014)

Dafür bin ich "nie" krank 
Philipp hats auch gut, der kann direkt einen Stein in den Trail werfen um zu hören ob dort Pfützen sind. Am Möhnesee ist auch gut - nur über den See und eigentlich gar kein Verkehr.
Aber Dortmund ist da einfach asozial, da wirst auf dem Weg zum Wald schon 2x angehupt oder fast überfahren.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich "nie" krank
> Philipp hats auch gut, der kann direkt einen Stein in den Trail werfen um zu hören ob dort Pfützen sind. Am Möhnesee ist auch gut - nur über den See und eigentlich gar kein Verkehr.
> Aber Dortmund ist da einfach asozial, da wirst auf dem Weg zum Wald schon 2x angehupt oder fast überfahren.


Oder der 3er BMW Assi holpert selber in den Graben


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

Apropos Autos Plan fürs WE steht am Sonntag geht's zur Essen Motorshow, also bekommt ihr auch wieder Bilder zu sehen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

Gaaaanz toll! Die Leitung vom Brain ist 1,5cm zu kurz! (Haha, lustig gell!) muss wohl von einem s Rahmen sein.

Dann hab ich meiner Frau die xtr montiert und feststellen müssen, das ihr Umwerfer im einer ist, aber da sie das 42er eh nie verlässt hat sie jetzt auch eine Kefü und 1x9 
Die xt Stages ist erstmal am crosser und wenigstens da scheint alles gut gegangen sein.

Ach ja, große Ultraschall Untersuchung: dem kleinen geht es gut und es wird ein Riese


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gaaaanz toll! Die Leitung vom Brain ist 1,5cm zu kurz! (Haha, lustig gell!) muss wohl von einem s Rahmen sein.
> 
> Dann hab ich meiner Frau die xtr montiert und feststellen müssen, das ihr Umwerfer im einer ist, aber da sie das 42er eh nie verlässt hat sie jetzt auch eine Kefü und 1x9
> Die xt Stages ist erstmal am crosser und wenigstens da scheint alles gut gegangen sein.
> ...



Habe ich ja noch gar net mitbekommen, dass du nochmal Nachwuchs bekommst! Glückwunsch Dann kannste ja schonmal nochn 29er Kinderrad anschaffen



BTW: http://singletrackworld.com/2014/12/srams-new-11-36-cassette-goes-to-eleven/
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz  Warum 11-36?!?!?! Ham die Jungs in der Entwicklung geschlafen? Sowas von 2012


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

Das ist doch ein cross Kassette. 11 Fach Rennrad

Nachwuchs sollte im April kommen. Datum 2015 wahrscheinlich "nur" hobby.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

Achso nagut, dann machts halbwegs sinn, aber oben drin steht auch: _Budget-minded 11s for XC race, touring, and ‘cross builds using standard freehub
While it won’t work with many existing mountain bike setups, this new offering will work as a narrower-range option for XX1, X01, or X1 drivetrains._

Naja wenigstens kostet sie keine 190€


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

Eben, Aber warum ich bei einer 11-36er 11 Fach brauche, naja.


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein cross Kassette. 11 Fach Rennrad
> 
> Nachwuchs sollte im April kommen. Datum 2015 wahrscheinlich "nur" hobby.



Der Kleine wird nur Hobbyfahrer?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch Sascha 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

> Eben, Aber warum ich bei einer 11-36er 11 Fach brauche, naja.



Das frage ich mich auch...Kommt für mich nur in Frage, wenn ich mal wieder was kaputt mache und eh was neues brauche. Ein wirkliches Upgrade ist es net


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2014)

Sascha wirft hier so nebenbei in den Raum dass ein Riese im Anmarsch ist?! 
Dann auch von mir Glückwünsche! Die arme Frau - drei Kerle im Haus!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi hi, danke Jungs, aber geht noch ein bisschen bis April...


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2014)

Heute mal angeschaut:http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Sport...Erste/Video?documentId=25114280&bcastId=53524
Sehr sehenswert, war zwar eigentlich eh klar, aber die Methoden erschrecken doch schon ziemlich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach da die Augen zu und ignoriere es,... Was will ich als einzelner Sportler machen? Außer das ich mich in Straßenblock verrückt machte, er jetzt was vielleicht genommen haben könnte...


----------



## dor michü (5. Dezember 2014)

Ach der Hajo Seppelt....es gibt einfach keinen Schlimmeren und auch keinen der den Sport mehr in Dreck zieht!


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das wirklich nur ein russisches Problem ist 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2014)

Alle anderen bringen doch die gleichen Leistungen.


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich isses kein Russisches problem, da könnte man fast jede beliebige andere Nation drüber schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2014)

Sooo... der Felt Lenker (720mm!!!) fuer das Epic und der 90mm Syntace fuer den Crosser Sind nun da.
Montiert wird nach dem Essen, dann gibt es auch Bilder.
Hier ist so ein widerliches Nasskaltes Wetter... und da ich noch net 100% fit bin verschiebe ich den Wiedereinstieg auf morgen Vormittag, da soll es trocken werden


----------



## baloo (6. Dezember 2014)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das wirklich nur ein russisches Problem ist
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Hat doch einer vom IAAF gesagt, dass man nicht nur auf Russland schauen soll!

Das was der Radsport vor Jahren durchgemacht hat, holt jetzt die anderen Sportarten auch ein! Hoffe nur dass jetzt im Fussball auch mal endlich mit offenen Karten gespielt wird!


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Fußball bezweifel ich stark, da ist einfach zu viel Geld im Spiel...

Heute soll mein Vorbau endlich kommen und ein Satz orange nokons is schon da. Leider hat shiftup für meine steckachse noch ne Lieferzeit von 2-4 Wochen -.- Aber zumindest kann ich schomma Wat zsm stecken

@Sascha hier sieht's draußen genau so aus. Heut Abend dann wieder Rolle... ma schaun was ich da gucke evtl. den zweiten Matrix oder so 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2014)

Bin dann auch mal aus der Uni zurück....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2014)

Super! Der neue Dämpfer muss wieder bestellt werden -> wieder 1 Woche!
Ein passender mit kashima wäre auf Lager, aber nochmal 80€ drauf... Dann bin ich bei weit über 200€ für einen Dampfer Service! Und so viel bringt kashima nicht. Gerade am xc Bike!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2014)

Kashitma? Ich dachte das kann nur gut aussehen? 

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Fox sind: http://nsmb.com/fox-pays-30-2m-race-face-easton/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2014)

Gleich mal fragen ob sich da jetzt was beim Import und Vertrieb ändert...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja, suuuper Anprechverhalten. Was das allerdings bringen soll, wenn man am Daempfer noch das Brain hat, welches durch das Massentraegheitsventil erst ab einer gewissen Schlaghaerte von unten auf macht... naja 
Und das Thema Autosag... da habe ich mit dem Enduro SOOO gute Erfahrungen gemacht... da leg ich doch gerne nochmal geld auf den Tresen! 
So ab und Keller und fotografieren, wiegen und montieren


----------



## InoX (6. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... der Felt Lenker (720mm!!!) fuer das Epic und der 90mm Syntace fuer den Crosser Sind nun da.
> Montiert wird nach dem Essen, dann gibt es auch Bilder.
> Hier ist so ein widerliches Nasskaltes Wetter... und da ich noch net 100% fit bin verschiebe ich den Wiedereinstieg auf morgen Vormittag, da soll es trocken werden



 720 mm ist doch normal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja... im moment sind 68 drauf. Das ist ganz cool. Bin gespannt! Wenn der 3 jahre Alte EC70 noch gut aus sieht geht er vllt aufs Zaboo.


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2014)

@Sascha nicht nur bei dir is wieder warten angesagt:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> für Ihre Sendung ************** von *R2 HANDELS GMBH* werden wir den bereits kommunizierten Zustellzeitpunkt leider nicht einhalten können. Der neue voraussichtliche Zustelltag ist Dienstag, der *09.12.* zwischen *13:00 und 16:30 Uhr*.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,Ihr DHL Team



Verdammter mist


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2014)

Alle kriegen neue Vorbauten... Ich auch  Habe mir mal einen mit -17 ° besorgt, damit ich ihn über die obere Brücke der Lefty packen kann  Ist leider nur noch nicht da.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2014)

Sooo, fertig!
Crosser:






Epic mit Holzdaempfer:








Der breite Lenker hat was. Konnte natuerlich noch net gescheit einstellen, da ich mich net drauf sitzen mag. Aber das ohne Kefue... ich weis nicht sooo richtig :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2014)

Die fehlende KeFü hat sich bei mir bisher noch nicht als nachteilig erwiesen. Bin seitdem aber auch noch kein Rennen gefahren. Da ist man ja doch etwas anders unterwegs...
Der Dämpfer ist schön unauffällig  Übrigens hast du einen Knick in der Sattelstütze


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, er ist auch schön leicht!  
das mit der stütze passiert, wenn man zu fett ist 
Kefü... Ich weiß net hmmm


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja, die Rennsaison ist doch vorbei. Probier's über den Winter einfach ohne und wenn's nicht klappt, kommt sie im Frühjahr wieder dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (6. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

bin wieder dabei. Heute das erstemal wieder auf der Rolle. Aufrecht sitzen geht. Abstützen auf dem Lenker ist nicht ganz so pricklend.
Die Rippe zwackt noch ein wenig und die Schulter merke ich auch noch. 
Gut nach 60 min war ich etwas außer Atem. Aber der Anfang ist jetzt gamcht und es geht aufwärts.
Lachen und Husten kann ich schon wieder. Niessen wird immer noch zur Herausforderung.
Seit gestern darf ich auch wieder Auto selber fahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Alle kriegen neue Vorbauten... Ich auch  Habe mir mal einen mit -17 ° besorgt, damit ich ihn über die obere Brücke der Lefty packen kann  Ist leider nur noch nicht da.


Ich such mir auf der nächsten Party auch was mit schönem Vorbau


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2014)

Aber bitte nicht mit -17Grad 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2014)

Schön UND 17 Grad eher nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2014)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> bin wieder dabei. Heute das erstemal wieder auf der Rolle. Aufrecht sitzen geht. Abstützen auf dem Lenker ist nicht ganz so pricklend.
> Die Rippe zwackt noch ein wenig und die Schulter merke ich auch noch.
> ...



Weiter alles gute...es geht aufwärts...

Man Sascha fahr jetzt endlich ma ohne kefü. Das geht super...ich fahr es ja beim internes und mir ist die Kette noch nicht abgesprungen...


----------



## Metrum (6. Dezember 2014)

Klingt doch gut - wenn man bedenkt wie es hätte enden können?! 
Heute war das erste Mal Sonnenschein seit über ner Woche. Und dass wo nun mein Urlaub rum ist. 
Ich war die Woch über dann lieber abends aktiv, da die Dunkelheit eher Lust machte als das trübe Grau am Tag.
Entweder soll es jetzt schneien oder Frühling werden, alles andere ist Müll!


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2014)

Metrum schrieb:


> Entweder soll es jetzt schneien oder Frühling werden, alles andere ist Müll!


So siehts aus!  Sitze im moment auch nur auffer Rolle, das Wetter da draussen hätte auch auf ner Begleit DVD zu nem Doppelselbstmord sein können oder auf ner Grönemeyer CD, aber das kommt ja aufs gleiche raus


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Weiter alles gute...es geht aufwärts...
> 
> Man Sascha fahr jetzt endlich ma ohne kefü. Das geht super...ich fahr es ja beim internes und mir ist die Kette noch nicht abgesprungen...



Soso... am Internes? Ich kenn jemand ueber den lacht man sich als schlapp, wenn das Handy wieder meint es besser zu wissen 
Ich glaub ich teste das mal, wenn es den PraesThoma nicht runter faellt passiert nix! 

Hab mal mein Antriebszeug ausgemistet: BikeMarkt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen in die Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (7. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> So siehts aus!  Sitze im moment auch nur auffer Rolle, das Wetter da draussen hätte auch auf ner *Begleit DVD zu nem Doppelselbstmord sein können oder auf ner Grönemeyer CD, aber das kommt ja aufs gleiche raus*



*Sowas rettet meinen Tag! *
Moin Männer!


----------



## Metrum (7. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Soso... am Internes? Ich kenn jemand ueber den lacht man sich als schlapp, wenn das Handy wieder meint es besser zu wissen *
> Ich glaub ich teste das mal, wenn es den PraesThoma nicht runter faellt passiert nix!
> Hab mal mein Antriebszeug ausgemistet: BikeMarkt



Sascha, dass liegt ganz einfach daran dass wir ein anderes Niveau bei dir erwarten, bzw. die Erwartungen an sich ganz andere sind.
Der Schweizer ist ja schon froh wenn er selbst, so in etwa, erahnen kann was er eben geschrieben hat!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2014)

BOESE!


----------



## maddda (7. Dezember 2014)

So bin von der Essen Motorshow zurück...war mal wieder Megageil

Album: https://www.facebook.com/philipp.ma...24932208716.1073741836.100001936490895&type=3


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2014)

Kann ja nix dafür wenn ihr nicht bereit seit ne neue Sprache zu lernen;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2014)

Morgen zusammen! Heute endlich wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Gestern lockere Runde mit meinem Vater. Aber der Crosser ohne Nabendynamo und mit Watt Kurbel und passendem 90mm Vorbau laeuft schon gut 

Geht es euch auch so: ich kann in den Specci Thread nicht mehr rein schauen. 
Ich neide keinem etwas. Hoestens vielleicht, das die alle eine Daempfer haben und bei mir momentan ein Stueck hoz drin steckt, aber das ist ja ein anders Thema 
Darum geht es nicht. Aber wenn ich lese, das schon das gefuehlt 8. Sworks Epic gekauft wird und die zum Teil dann zum Rolle fahren benutzt werden, bekomm ich das Kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2014)

Achwat Leben und Leben lassen. Dadurch wird die Wirtschaft wenigstens angekurbelt Reingucken tu ich da aber auch nicht viel, weil es nie wirklich was neues gibt. Das Epic is wie der Porsche 911 verdammt gut, aber neu is meistens nur der Lack. An der funktionsweise hat sich im vergleich zu deiner Version ja net viel geändert

Apropos Rolle mein Rollenrad hat jetzt die Tage die simulierte 20000km Marke durchbrochen....mit einer Kette


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2014)

Mahlzeit ,
ob sich für meine alten Knochen noch ein neues Carbon -Epic lohnt... wo ich immer mehr Richtung Touring tendiere... aber die Versuchung ist noch groß.
Für die Rolle wär mir der Hinterbau zu schade...wenn man mal richtig am Arbeiten ist und die Achse straff im Gestell klemmt..... da kann nur der Rahmen nachgeben 
Ich hab mir die Ferse geprellt... Zu doof zum Treppen steigen 
und das im vollem Weihnachtsstress. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich gerade 2,50Euro ueberhaette... bzw nicht erst etwas Geld in Wattmessung versenkt haette... Sworks-Worldcup
Wobei dann halt:
fahre ich Rennen Wattmessung > CompCarbon durch Sworks ersetzen
fahre ich keine Rennen: warum Sworks? 

@Comfortbiker jaja... das mit dem Laufen... auch net so meins


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2014)

Pff warum sworks Worldcup?! wenn der Freilauf und die Kette halten versäg ich sowieso alles was Epic Sworks fährt


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2014)

Eben... oder sie bekommen das Sworks halt hingestellt und da ist eh durch


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2014)

BTW Bikes...hab gerade im Keller mal ein klein wenig was zusammen gesteckt...






Carbon in Carbon in Carbo...nur beim Anziehn knarzt es etwas^^


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Dezember 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Dezember 2014)

Boah, es reizt mich ja gerade enorm, hier auf die "In den Warenkorb legen"-Schaltfläche zu klicken...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2014)

Machen!


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Rahmen nur nicht so hässlich wäre und man irgendwo noch Federgabeln dafür bekäme...gibt ja eigentlich nur noch tapered.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Machen!



Hehe  Ich werde mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Aber im Prinzip kann's ja nicht schaden 



mete schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen nur nicht so hässlich wäre und man irgendwo noch Federgabeln dafür bekäme...



Ich kann ja eine Lauf Trailracer einbauen, dann ist der Rahmen das geringere Übel 

Aber was ist das Problem mit der Federgabel in dem Rahmen?


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber was ist das Problem mit der Federgabel in dem Rahmen?



Ganz einfach, es passt kein Tapered. Versuch mal eine wertigere 650b Federgabel ohne tapered Schaft zu finden.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2014)

Gibt doch zu Hauf durchgehende 1 1/8" Gabeln gebraucht. Gilt natürlich nur für 29er.

Aber was wäre mit Starrgabeln?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Dezember 2014)

Reba finde ich jetzt so schlecht nicht. Gibt's halt auch noch mit "klassischen" Maßen.


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Reba finde ich jetzt so schlecht nicht. Gibt's halt auch noch mit "klassischen" Maßen.



 650B? Wo? 29" ginge natürlich, wenn einem die Geo egal ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2014)

Zum Beispiel bei bike24. http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...,121;mid=0;pgc=14697:14701::5416:5417::65:224


----------



## mete (8. Dezember 2014)

Ahja, danke! nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber vieleicht sollte man sich da noche eine sichern.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Dezember 2014)

Gibt's auch bei TNC Hamburg, Bike-Components etc. in 27,5 mit 1 1/8 ". Und was heißt Schnäppchen... die 29er-Rebas sind eher teurer. 340 € finde ich in Ordnung.
Egal, der Rahmen ist ohnehin nur eine Überlegung. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal Rad fahren...


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2014)

Leute gleich gibts nen gemetzel im Leichtbaufred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Boah, es reizt mich ja gerade enorm, hier auf die "In den Warenkorb legen"-Schaltfläche zu klicken...



Ui ui hi also als 650b Fahrer würde ich da nicht nein sagen...bin ja aber bekanntlich 29er Fahrer


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2014)

das gemeinte ist: der 27,5 Rahmen hat wenigstesn schoene Ausfallenden, die vom 29er sehen nur kacke aus!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2014)

Sascha im 29er Verkaufsförderung verkauft einer Leitsystem für lau...Schlag zu looooos...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2014)

Was die autokorrektur wieder zu Tage fördert...

Ich lass das mal so...

Im verkaufsfred vom 29er Forum mein ich ...Leftys für lau...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2014)

schon gesehen... aber abgesehen vom "lefty kann man immer brauchen" bin ich eigentlich im moment versorgt... ausser es waere eine 14cm super max dabei


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2014)

Morgen!

Bei uns war hier gestern Abend richtig Winterwonderland mit dem weißen Zeug und alles....heute liegt hier nur noch Matschepampe rum-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich noch nicht. Auch gestern im "tieferen" Sauerland Richtung Oeventrop, Meschede usw. nicht.

Ich bin sooooo kurz davor eine passende DT 190 ceramic für Hinten zu erstehen


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2014)

Na dann dranbleiben
Heute kommt wohl meine Shiftup Steckachse...mal schauen wie viel die dann spart


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

Uii! Zeigen wenn sie dann da ist.
Fürs VR habe ich ja schon die passende 240s.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2014)

ich will meinen DAEMPFER!!!


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2014)

Geduld Sascha...meinen VOrbau+Steckachse hatte ich im Oktober bestellt Epic fährste doch bestimmt im mom eh net


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2014)

Der Daempfertausch wurde Anfang Oktober "gestartet"... Ja, ich fahre im Moment nur das Zaboo und den Crosser, aber ich habe nciht gerne "halbtotet Leichen" im Keller stehen :/ Ich konnte ja nichtmal dne Lenekr richtig einstellen, da ich nicht drauf sitzen will.

Das Organge Sworks im Specci Thread gefaellt mir schon... da mein Zeug dran... jummy!  Ob ich meinen mal lackieren lassen soll?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab meine MTBs auch schon ewig nicht mehr bewegt. Und für die kommende Saison wird sich an den Rädern wohl auch wenig tun. Hab einfach nichts kaputt gemacht und jeder Teiletausch wäre da Luxus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich hab ja nur den Lenker getauscht und die Kurbel/Innelager-Aktion war ja nur um nen Wert mehr am Lenker zu haben


----------



## racingforlife (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

fährt hier jemand Boa-Verschlüsse im Gelände? Funktioniert's?


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren?
Mein Schuh hat am Spann aber noch eine Ratsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (9. Dezember 2014)

Könnte mir vorstellen, das Schlamm und Sand die Verschlüsse verdrecken, blockieren oder verschleißen?!


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

Also die Ratsche klemmt bei meinen NWs und den Furys öfter als der Drehverschluss.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Fahre sowas jetzt fast ein Jahr und bisher gab's keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab meine MTBs auch schon ewig nicht mehr bewegt. Und für die kommende Saison wird sich an den Rädern wohl auch wenig tun. Hab einfach nichts kaputt gemacht und jeder Teiletausch wäre da Luxus.


Wie nixkaput gemacht ?! Dann kannste ja nächste Saison Doppelt so viel Schrott produzieren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (9. Dezember 2014)

Okay, merci!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade meinen Procraft ST1 bekommen. Komisch finde ich, dass am Vorbau selbst an der Lenkerklemmung unten und oben jeweils eine Nut ist, an der Frontkappe jedoch nur oben bzw. unten (je nachdem, wie herum man sie dreht).

Aber die Bilder machen das sicher ersichtlicher:












Das kann doch so nicht richtig sein, oder?


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2014)

Uff...sieht nicht normal aus. ABER Schau mal in die anleitung bei manchen vorbauten wird so angezogen, dass eine Seite (oben oder Unten) aufsetzt und die andere nicht. Ist beim Easton Heaven zum beispiel der fall. So würde die klemme bei einer nur passen und da wo es nicht passen würde auch nicht aufsetzten. Wenns nicht in der Anleitung steht isses mmn falsch.

@Crimson_   Marcel was sacht der Maschbauer?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Ach Philipp, wieso bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, in die Anleitung zu gucken? Es muss so:






(Hatte gerade keine Lust, den Scanner anzuschmeißen.)


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei meinem Kalloy auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2014)

Wollte ich auch  sagen


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja, sowas kannte ich bisher halt nicht


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2014)

War gerade im Stadion - leider nur Unentschieden.. :/

Dafür durfte ich mit Freude feststellen, dass ich die DT 190 ceramic erstanden habe. Schlappe 207g für eine taugliche HR-Nabe


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin!

Geil! Nur mach die lager bitte net kaputt, die sind net billig

Meine Steckachse is doch noch net gekommen...die Post hat anscheinend viel zu tun. Hier schüttet es schon seit ich heute nacht mal kurz raus musste


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

Manche Sachen sind echt lustig. Gerade kam eine asiatische "Reisegruppe" in den Hörsaal und hat photos gemacht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2014)

Hatten wir noch nicht, war aber sicherlich komisch?! 

Gerade mal durchgerechnet: der LRS sollte um 1250g haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

Alle waren auch sagen wir mal "verwundert" 
Schreib doch mal die vollen Spezifikationen vom Lrs rein... lässt dir aber auch alles außer Nase ziehen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

Postmann war da:








Macht dann -33gr ggü der MaxleLite


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin Jungs. meine erste Version meines Shops ist jetzt online.

Belphi-bikeparts.de


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2014)

Na endlich!

Und TOP! 

Aber du hast die Sachen nicht parallel im BM? Wofür der Shop-Status?


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2014)

Die kommen noch rein. Ich habe die Teile vermutlich erst ab Mitte nächster Woche. Im Bikemarkt veröffentliche ich sie erst wenn ich die da habe. Auf der hp kauft vermutlich eh noch niemand.


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

Schaut ja schon sehr gut aus Glückwunsch zum eigenen Unternehmen
Bin jetzt grad endlich auch mit meinem Unikram fertig geworden für heute jez is Feierabend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Jungs. meine erste Version meines Shops ist jetzt online.
> 
> Belphi-bikeparts.de



Oh, hab wohl einiges verpasst..!? Cool!


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Die kommen noch rein. Ich habe die Teile vermutlich erst ab Mitte nächster Woche. Im Bikemarkt veröffentliche ich sie erst wenn ich die da habe. Auf der hp kauft vermutlich eh noch niemand.


GIbbet schon aufkleber mit ner Internetadresse? Ich würd damit auf jedenfall rumfahrn


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich kümmere mich drum.


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2014)

Morgen! Shop? OHA, mal rein schauen


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin! boah bin ich froh, dass bald erstmal a Bisserl Ferien sind   Dann kann ich endlich den Fuhrpark mal Servicen... das RR will neue felgenbänder (und evtl muss ich mal nachzebtrieren) haben und beim Kantenklatscher braucht der Steuersatz etwas liebe... eigentlich Kleinigkeiten, aber verdammt zeitaufwendig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2014)

BÄM!


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geil! 
Fahrtechnik is halt durch nix zu ersetzen.

Bei mir fällt heute ein Seminar aus... sprich früher Schluss und ich kann zu Hause essen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2014)

Mir wurde mal wieder ein Rad geklaut. Zum Glück nur das Stadtrad aus dem Keller.


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2014)

Nee oder ?!  So ne schei** ver****er Mist diese Schweine!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2014)

Oh NEIN! Verdammt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2014)

Wo wohnst du eigentlich???


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2014)

Potsdam... Das Diebstahlrisiko ist hier wahrscheinlich höher als in Berlin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2014)

Genau darum stehen bei mir die Räder in der Bude rum...so ne Scheizze man...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2014)

Nur beim Stadt/Unirad ist das eben nervig. Verdammt ärgerlich sowas! Als zusätzliche Barriere schließe ich neben dem Kellerabteil auch noch das Rad innendrin an.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2014)

Hatte zum Glück auch Bellas Rad in der Wohnung. Das steht eigentlich auch im Keller.
Mein Stadtrad schleppe ich nicht bis in den vierten Stock. Jetzt schleppe ich es gar nicht mehr.

Finde es ein wenig schade. Das war das erste Rad das ich komplett selber aufgebaut habe und das der einzige beständige Teil meiner Räder war.


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab gerade mal ne Exbikesgalerie im Gesichtsbuch angelegt...
Mein absoluter Favorit:





War iwe verdammt geil der Hobel


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2014)

und warum kannst du jetzt keine anständigen Räder mehr bauen?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Dezember 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2014)




----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Burchens!
War gerade eben ein bisschen schrauben...mit mässigem Erfolg. Habe trotz zwei Nokonkits nicht genug orange Perlen und die dinger bekommt man so gut wie nirgendwo-.-und wenn dann für 40Chf oder so-.-Von euch hat net zufällig jemand noc 30 cm nokons in orange oder?
Naja nen bissl was hinbekommen hab ich trotzdem:




Optisch eigentlich ziemlich geil die Shiftup Seckachse...schön Clean




Schaltwerch


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2014)

Sieht wirklich gut aus die Achse.
Was sind das für Schaltröllchen?

Du darfst auch niemandem erzählen dass deine Mutter ein Fotostudio hat.


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2014)

Schaltröllchen sind von Carbocage. Machen einen ganz wertigen Eindruck..mal schauen wie die sich schlagen



InoX schrieb:


> Du darfst auch niemandem erzählen dass deine Mutter ein Fotostudio hat.


Wie warum?!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Potatocam?

Selbst mein Toaster macht bessere Bilder


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2014)

Moin Allerseits,
regt euch nicht über die Qualität auf.....Hauptsache Bilder 

Wieviel orangene Teile fehlen?... ev. an günstigen Stellen durch schwarz ersetzen.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Und das blaue Zeugs muss weg 


EDIT: Ui ui ui. Die TU-Dortmund hat mittlerweile knapp 33.000 Studis.


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2014)

So schlecht is die Qualität für'n Handy auch net... @Jens ja da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht werd ich evtl auch machen wenn ich nix finde...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (12. Dezember 2014)

Und deine Haare kleben auch überall

Wie viel sparst du mit der Shift Up?


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2014)

bald poste ich gar keine Bilder mehr 
Spart 33gr


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Mimimi


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Via Potatocam. 148g und 207g.







EDIT:


			
				nextie-bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marcel,
> 
> Sorry for keeping you waiting so long a time!
> We’ll send the rims to you tomorrow morning.
> ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2014)

Wolltest du nicht 'ne 190er für vorn? Geile Naben auf jeden Fall. Ich werde mir jetzt auch Weihnachtsgeschenke für mich bestellen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Dezember 2014)

Nee, ich wollte eine 240er für Hinten. Aber die gibts nicht mit 28L und 6-Loch. Der Gebrauchtmarkt für schwarze 28L-CL Naben ist dazu quasi nicht existent, deshalb habe ich bei einem guten Angebot für die 190er zugeschlagen. Selbst mit CL-IS-Adapter noch verdammt leicht.
Dreht sich auch per Hand schon sahnig.

Nur wird das jetzt mit dem LRS in diesem Jahr wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2014)

Berichte auf jedenfall mal über den ServiceAbwicklung von denen und die Qualität von den Felgen. Scheint neben lightz-bicycle interessant zu sein. WObei mir die seite von letzteren iwe besser gefällt.


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2014)

Mooin Jungs ich glaub CHuck Norris sitzt in meinem Päckchen von CRC.
Das War schon 2mal in der Zustellung würde dann angeblich einmal abgeliefert, aber nachdem es angeblich abgeliefert wurde war es nochmal 2mal in Zustellung
https://tracking.hermesworld.com/?TrackID=69337114856326


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin Allerseits ,
aller guten Dinge sind drei... wie die d's in deinem Nick 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2014)

stimmt... eben bei
Hermes angerufen... war wohl ein Fehler und kommt Montag...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2014)

Watt haben die denn auch geraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2014)

Sooo wieder daheim! 4 Tage internationales Bildverarbeitungsforum... anstrengen!!!


und ganz am Rande ist dabei noch das Notebook verreckt... TOP!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2014)

Hast du das arme Teil zu sehr gequält 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist heute die hintere r1 bremsen am niner verdeckt... ohne Vorankündigung kein Druckpunkt mehr... konnte sie leer nach hinten ziehen... keine Ahnung warum... das erste mal dass ich so was bei einer r1 habe....

Mal schauen ob es mit entlüften wie io ist oder sie in den Service zu Formular muss... das könnte dann wieder teuer werden..


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mir ist heute die hintere r1 bremsen am niner verdeckt... ohne Vorankündigung kein Druckpunkt mehr... konnte sie leer nach hinten ziehen... keine Ahnung warum... das erste mal dass ich so was bei einer r1 habe....
> 
> Mal schauen ob es mit entlüften wie io ist oder sie in den Service zu Formular muss... das könnte dann wieder teuer werden..


Das is so mit Italienischer Technik, im Großen und ganzen funktionierts, aber in kleinen dingen muss man tolerant sein


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2014)

das ist so und darum lass ich sie nochmals machen... danach kommt der eine xt bremsen...


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2014)

Anleitung zum effektiven Nichtsterben aufm MTB: http://mpora.com/articles/die-mountain-bike-ratboy-loosedog#ZFPfzy0Hfg32bWMd.97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (14. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nee, ich wollte eine 240er für Hinten. Aber die gibts nicht mit 28L und 6-Loch. Der Gebrauchtmarkt für schwarze 28L-CL Naben ist dazu quasi nicht existent, deshalb habe ich bei einem guten Angebot für die 190er zugeschlagen. Selbst mit CL-IS-Adapter noch verdammt leicht.
> Dreht sich auch per Hand schon sahnig.
> 
> Nur wird das jetzt mit dem LRS in diesem Jahr wohl nichts mehr.



Wenn du es unbedingt machen willst:
Dazu musst du das SL Laufrad -für hinten- von Roval nehmen. Also, die Nabe vom LR, meine ich. Habe ich so.......


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Mooin Jungs ich glaub CHuck Norris sitzt in meinem Päckchen von CRC.


Zum Glück kamen meine bei CRC bestellten Sachen bisher immer mit DHL.


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2014)

Hermes kannste auch echt vergessen! 
Kleinere Sachen kommen bei CRC anscheinend mit Hermes. Rahmen oder Felgen hab ich von denen auch immer mit DHL bekommen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2014)

Das letzte Mal habe ich den Kram zur Packstation schicken lassen. Dann muss DHL doch eigentlich in Deutschland übernehmen, oder?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Dezember 2014)

tag leute 

hat eigentlich einer von euch ne: Marsh Guard Schutzblechverbaut?


----------



## BENDERR (14. Dezember 2014)

mhh... bei manchen versendern (die nicht standardmäßig mit dhl verschicken) bezahlste dann halt drauf.
aber wenn versender GARNICHT mit dhl verschicken, klappt das einfach nicht. so zumindest meine erfahrung.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Wenn du es unbedingt machen willst:
> Dazu musst du das SL Laufrad -für hinten- von Roval nehmen. Also, die Nabe vom LR, meine ich. Habe ich so.......


Nee tut nicht Not. Hab ja jetzt schon zwei Naben.
So, bin vom WEC wieder da - war doch ganz schon schlammig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mhh... bei manchen versendern (die nicht standardmäßig mit dhl verschicken) bezahlste dann halt drauf.
> aber wenn versender GARNICHT mit dhl verschicken, klappt das einfach nicht. so zumindest meine erfahrung.



Jo, das is klar. Aber mir fällt zum Glück kein Händler ein, der mit GLS, Hermes oder DPD versendet.
Auf die Packstation würde ich echt ungern verzichten, auch wenn die Nachbarn die Pakete immer problemlos annehmen. Geht natürlich nicht bei großen Sendungen.


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> tag leute
> 
> hat eigentlich einer von euch ne: Marsh Guard Schutzblechverbaut?


Jup sind Super die Dinger, vor allem die Gabel (Standrohre) wird es dir danken


----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2014)

Einmal scannen bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1749971?in=user


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Dezember 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> tag leute
> 
> hat eigentlich einer von euch ne: Marsh Guard Schutzblechverbaut?


Nabend Allerseits 
leicht modifiziert.... 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1663995
....kein Schlamm mehr im Gesicht , aber wer will das von euch schon 
Das blaue Ding vorn ist ein Teil von einer Eiweißdose 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1663994

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2014)

Jens du Tussi...;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2014)

jetzt bist du aber arg gemein 

Morgen!


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2014)

Morgen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...mir sind Tussis lieber als Schlamm...pen 







gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## rener (15. Dezember 2014)

Veg
[QUOTE="Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> tag leute
> 
> hat eigentlich einer von euch ne: Marsh Guard Schutzblechverbaut?


In der MB 11/14 ist im beiheft ein schablone abgebildet


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Kassette so voller Gras und Schlamm ist, dass du die Kettenpeitsche nicht mehr ansetzen kannst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

Moin in die Runde!


Fällt euch was auf???

<------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja diese schlamm...pen würd ich gerne...lieber nicht...

ja Maggoooo kein modieeeee mehr...

jetzt kann man wieder auf dich eindreschen...

und sachen posten die du nicht gleich wieder löschen kannst...kleiner scherz...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich der Abgang gelohnt?.....fette Abfindung/Aufwandsentschädigung abgefasst. 

...die Wasserkanone würde ich auch gern bedienen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

Langes Thema, Jens (III) !  Die Vögel aus CH schaffen ein. Ich kam mit dem Löschen und Verwarnen nicht mehr hinterher...   


EDIT:  Das war nur ein Seitenhieb an den Doc!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2014)

Ui. Zwei Crosssaisons hat das Pressfit Shimano Lager gehalten. Jetzt ist dann das linke Lager hinüber. Dazu noch etliche Trainingskilometer auf und abseits der Straße. Eigentlich okay.


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2014)

IS auch ok nur drehen tun sich die Shimanopressfitlager leider sehr schlechtAm Rennrad hats bei mir knapp 3 Jahre gehalten...jez habschn Race Face drin...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Langes Thema, Jens (III) !  Die Vögel aus CH schaffen ein. Ich kam mit dem Löschen und Verwarnen nicht mehr hinterher...
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Das war nur ein Seitenhieb an den Doc!


Du hast es doch lange durchgehalten  
...und das auch noch nur mit Platzpatronen.
So richtig mitreden kann nur einer mit Mod.-Erfahrung..... ist wie im echten Leben, ohne dickes Fell regt man sich zu sehr auf. Für mich wäre das nichts.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> ...jez habschn Race Face drin...


Nach 1 Jahr kaputt/laut am Fatty!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> IS auch ok nur drehen tun sich die Shimanopressfitlager leider sehr schlechtAm Rennrad hats bei mir knapp 3 Jahre gehalten...jez habschn Race Face drin...


Meine haben sich gut gedreht. Tut das eine auch jetzt noch gut. Das andere ist eben sandig und ausgeschlagen...
Kann man bei ~20€ aber verschmerzen. Ketten habe ich dagegen einige mehr durchgehauen.

Hat Maggo-nicht-mehr-Mod jetzt mehr Zeit für uns?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat Maggo-nicht-mehr-Mod jetzt mehr Zeit für uns?


Er versucht´s!  Schlimm?


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nach 1 Jahr kaputt/laut am Fatty!


A Jahr is doch fürn innenlager ein Traum Am MTB bin ich noch keins länger gefahren, ausser damals zu Patronenlagerzeiten^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem ist meiner meinung nach, das die Lager nciht ausgerichtet sind.
Das war mit den Patronne lager perfekt ausgerichtet. Mit den HT2 Lagern war es schon etwas ungenauer... steht und faellt damit wie gerade das Gewinde geschnitten ist. Bei PF ist es wieder schlechter geworden... Ich hab ja nun das Wheelsmanufacturing drin. Das sind 2 verschraubte Buchsen und dadurch sind die Lager wieder richtig ausgerichtet -> ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Er versucht´s!  Schlimm?


Sehr gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Problem ist meiner meinung nach, das die Lager nciht ausgerichtet sind.


Jup, das ist der Knackpunkt (Wortspiel).


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2014)

Am allerbesten ist doch Speci, die ihre Lagersitze einfach laminieren und nicht nachbearbeiten. Das kann bei den Toleranzen einfach nicht klappen. Lager laufen eben gerne koaxial


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich rede ja auch vom Spcci


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Am allerbesten ist doch Speci, die ihre Lagersitze einfach laminieren und nicht nachbearbeiten. Das kann bei den Toleranzen einfach nicht klappen. Lager laufen eben gerne koaxial


Hab ja mal nen Epic zsammen schraubt... das is beim Steuersatz auch so... voll Banane !



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja... da hab ich bis jetzt keine Probleme,... aber der Wird ja durch die Doppelbrueckengabel gut gefuhert. Kollege mit seienr Seppci Gabel im 26er Sworks Epic hat schon 3x gewechselt.
Sag noch jemand was das die Lefty in nem nicht fuer Doppelbrueckengabeln freigegebenen Rahmen Probleme macht


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2014)

immer auf mich...:-( der arme schweizer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> immer auf mich...:-( der arme schweizer...


Wieso? du hast doch wieder gut Lachen ... mit den neuen Beißern 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab gestern mal geschraubt... On one sieht schon ganz gut aus... wird wohl auch unter 10kg landen mit umwerfer und alles 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2014)

Erst im März gibts den neuen...Muss warten bis der ganze Scheizz zusammenwächst...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn die Kassette so voller Gras und Schlamm ist, dass du die Kettenpeitsche nicht mehr ansetzen kannst


Nur gut das ich jetzt entspannt gelesen, deine Umschreibung über "Sand im Getriebe " auch noch schnalle. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Nemohinano (16. Dezember 2014)

und ich endecke dieses thema erst jetzt???
langeweile ist geschichte^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2014)

Morgen zusammen... manchmal geht es hier schon rund. Zumal Marco jetzt wieder mehr Zeit hat 
Ich hab mir von der Tagung ne leichte Erkaeltung mit gebracht. Irgendwie scheine Ich die Hotelklimaanlagen und das Fliegen nicht sooo zu vertragen :/


----------



## baloo (16. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Problem ist meiner meinung nach, das die Lager nciht ausgerichtet sind.
> Das war mit den Patronne lager perfekt ausgerichtet. Mit den HT2 Lagern war es schon etwas ungenauer... steht und faellt damit wie gerade das Gewinde geschnitten ist. Bei PF ist es wieder schlechter geworden... Ich hab ja nun das Wheelsmanufacturing drin. Das sind 2 verschraubte Buchsen und dadurch sind die Lager wieder richtig ausgerichtet -> ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


Moin
die Dinger sehen echt gut aus, vorallem was du sagst mit den verschraubten Buchsen klingt logisch.
Hast du das "Wheelsmanufacturing" im Epic drin? Welche Kurbel: S works?
Hast du die direkt aus den USA bestellt?
Thanks
baloo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2014)

Gefahren bin ich es leider noch nicht, da ich noch immer darauf warte, das Speeci mir ENDLICH meinen TauschDaempfer zukommen laesst!!! Ich warte seit Oktober darauf! Zwischenzeitlich habe ich einen bekommen,...der war allerdings fuer einen S Rahmen (ist ja nicht so, das ich die Rahmennummer nicht mitgegeben haette...).

Ich habe das Lager neu hier im Bikemarkt bekommen. Montiert war es einfach und der Unterschied wie gut es dreht ist einfach krass! Habe gestern nochmal die BB30 im Resetlager gedreht, bevor ich sie verpackt und verschickt habe: das sind WELTEN!
Ach ja: Kurbel ist eine billige XT. Da ich mit Wattmessung wollte (Stages) war es so schon teuer genug


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Schon witzig, da wartet man drei Wochen auf ein Paket aus China, dann eine Mail und es wird versendet.
Freitag abgegeben und am Montag direkt beim Zoll/GDSK gelandet. Mal schauen wie es dann abgewickelt wird.


----------



## baloo (16. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich es leider noch nicht, da ich noch immer darauf warte, das Speeci mir ENDLICH meinen TauschDaempfer zukommen laesst!!! Ich warte seit Oktober darauf! Zwischenzeitlich habe ich einen bekommen,...der war allerdings fuer einen S Rahmen (ist ja nicht so, das ich die Rahmennummer nicht mitgegeben haette...).
> 
> Ich habe das Lager neu hier im Bikemarkt bekommen. Montiert war es einfach und der Unterschied wie gut es dreht ist einfach krass! Habe gestern nochmal die BB30 im Resetlager gedreht, bevor ich sie verpackt und verschickt habe: das sind WELTEN!
> Ach ja: Kurbel ist eine billige XT. Da ich mit Wattmessung wollte (Stages) war es so schon teuer genug


Thanks!
Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Lager fürs Epic in Zusammenhang mit der sworks Kurbel. Ist aber nicht ganz so einfach, vorallem ob dann die Kurbel mit den ganzen Distanzringen, Wellenscheiben, etc. noch richtig passt. nicht mal Reset konnte mir garantieren dass ihr Lager zusammen mit der sworks Kurbel zusammen funzt!
Das orginalen Speci Lager mit den Plastik Schalen ist einfach nur Schrott, nach Wartung ist ok, aber schon nach kurzer Zeit knackt und knorzt es wieder wie blöd. Ich glaube @taunusteufel78 hat da die gleichen Probleme?!
Da wäre eine XT Kurbel mit Stages auch noch was. Fange zwar erst jetzt an am RR mit Wattmessung, aber so wie ich mich kenne muss es dann auch am Bike sein!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2014)

@Crimson_ fuer die Kohle, die der Daempferservice kostet haette ich schonmal eine Carbonfelge gehabt!!!

@baloo mir scheint es echt so, das das ganze Press-Gehampel nur halbwegsfunktioniert, wenn du die Schalen einklebst und direkt mit der Kurbel bestueckst. Das es sich sofort ausrichtet. Ich habe das mit den Sram und Locktite gemacht. Hielt dann ok... 
Wenn RICHTIG einkleben, dann wuerde ich allerdings ein Reset einkleben. Dann hast du gescheite Alu Schalen und kannst "einfach" die Lager wechseln, ohne die Schalen raus hauen zu muessen.
Oder halt auf 24mm Achse, da bist du dann auch im Falle eiens Rahmenwechsels nicht so angeschmiert 
Wattmessung habe ich erst auf dem Trainingsrad gemacht und fuer sehr gut befunden. Daher wollte ich es nunauch auf dem Wettkampfrad. Sollte im Fruehjahr doch (ENDLICH) ein Crosser ueber Leaserad her kommen, werde ich auch schauen, das da eine Stages dran ist (gleich mit im Preis, geht dann in der Leaserate "unter").


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schon witzig, da wartet man drei Wochen auf ein Paket aus China, dann eine Mail und es wird versendet.
> Freitag abgegeben und am Montag direkt beim Zoll/GDSK gelandet. Mal schauen wie es dann abgewickelt wird.


So krass wie schnell sowas geht
Warte überigens immernoch auf mein Hermespaket...sollte eigentlich schon gestern kommen-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...Philipp, das ist bestimmt das Gestern von Morgen 

Ich spüre neue Muskeln an meinem Körper , 
Wonder Core 2 





Für Krafttrainingsmuffel wie mich genau das richtige....und meine Frau trainiert auch fleißig, heimlich damit. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> So krass wie schnell sowas geht
> Warte überigens immernoch auf mein Hermespaket...sollte eigentlich schon gestern kommen-.-


Also ich hatte letzte Woche Glück. Mittwoch wurde die Nabe per Hermes versendet und am Freitag zugestellt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Thanks!
> Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Lager fürs Epic in Zusammenhang mit der sworks Kurbel. Ist aber nicht ganz so einfach, vorallem ob dann die Kurbel mit den ganzen Distanzringen, Wellenscheiben, etc. noch richtig passt. nicht mal Reset konnte mir garantieren dass ihr Lager zusammen mit der sworks Kurbel zusammen funzt!
> Das orginalen Speci Lager mit den Plastik Schalen ist einfach nur Schrott, nach Wartung ist ok, aber schon nach kurzer Zeit knackt und knorzt es wieder wie blöd. Ich glaube @taunusteufel78 hat da die gleichen Probleme?!
> Da wäre eine XT Kurbel mit Stages auch noch was. Fange zwar erst jetzt an am RR mit Wattmessung, aber so wie ich mich kenne muss es dann auch am Bike sein!





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @baloo mir scheint es echt so, das das ganze Press-Gehampel nur halbwegsfunktioniert, wenn du die Schalen einklebst und direkt mit der Kurbel bestueckst. Das es sich sofort ausrichtet. Ich habe das mit den Sram und Locktite gemacht. Hielt dann ok...
> Wenn RICHTIG einkleben, dann wuerde ich allerdings ein Reset einkleben. Dann hast du gescheite Alu Schalen und kannst "einfach" die Lager wechseln, ohne die Schalen raus hauen zu muessen.
> Oder halt auf 24mm Achse, da bist du dann auch im Falle eiens Rahmenwechsels nicht so angeschmiert
> Wattmessung habe ich erst auf dem Trainingsrad gemacht und fuer sehr gut befunden. Daher wollte ich es nunauch auf dem Wettkampfrad. Sollte im Fruehjahr doch (ENDLICH) ein Crosser ueber Leaserad her kommen, werde ich auch schauen, das da eine Stages dran ist (gleich mit im Preis, geht dann in der Leaserate "unter").



Guten Morgen....

Das leidige Innenlagerthema zieht sich ja echt durch sämtliche Fäden. 
Bisher bin ich WIRKLICH absolut knackfrei! Egal ob die S-Works Kurbeln oder die Niner CYA-Inserts, aber ich bin auch _staatlich anerkannter LagerNICHTeinkleber_.
Die Überlegung war ein Reset o.ä. mit einer S-Works zu verwenden, das S-Works-Lager dann in mein Fully zu bauen. Das sieht mehr Dreck und Nässe. Das dort verbaute X0 ist nach 3 Jahren schwergängig.
Aber Knacken bisher NIX.  *Klopf auf Holz*


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Während ich gerade so die notwendigen Schritte zur Selbstverzollung der Felgen unternehme, ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine DT190 Ceramic Nabe von Jochen Käss kommt


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Während ich gerade so die notwendigen Schritte zur Selbstverzollung der Felgen unternehme, ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine DT190 Ceramic Nabe von Jochen Käss kommt


 Zu Geil



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> 
> Das leidige Innenlagerthema zieht sich ja echt durch sämtliche Fäden.
> Bisher bin ich WIRKLICH absolut knackfrei! Egal ob die S-Works Kurbeln oder die Niner CYA-Inserts, aber ich bin auch _staatlich anerkannter LagerNICHTeinkleber_.
> ...



Mein Race Face PF hat auch leichtes minimalstes Lagerspiel. Mal schauen, was ich dann nächste Saison einbaue, aber nen paar monate wirds noch halten. Hat jemand von euch schomma Acros getestet?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Race Face PF hat auch leichtes minimalstes Lagerspiel. Mal schauen, was ich dann nächste Saison einbaue, aber nen paar monate wirds noch halten. Hat jemand von euch schomma Acros getestet?



2 Steuersätze waren nix. 
Innenlager keine Ahnung. Finde ich aber eig. ganz gut.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Mein Acros Steuersatz is bis jez ganz ok...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

NEIN NEIN NEIN!

Die GDSK bekommt keine 25€ von mir, ich verzolle selbst 

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit möchte ich Sie darüber in Kenntis setzen, dass ich die Sendung mit der Nummer XXXXX beziehungsweise EAXXXXXXCN (EMS) selbst verzolle.
Die nötigen Papiere dafür sind auf dem postalischen Weg zur Zollstelle in Frankfurt.
Ich bitte um kurze Rückmeldung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

M"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN!
> 
> Die GDSK bekommt keine 25€ von mir, ich verzolle selbst
> 
> ...



Von sowas habe ich null Plan, müsste mich aber auch mal damit beschäftigen. Will mir einen Rahmen kommen lassen, ggf. auch ein paar Felgen.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Dann könnte das hier recht hilfreich sein: http://www.blog.oscg.eu/tag/selbstverzollung/
Das passiert aber auch nur wenn mit EMS versendet wird und das Paket dann ihn Frankfurt bei der GDSK landet, die dann für die Bearbeitung noch mal ~25€ will. DHL kassiert dagegen idR direkt an der Haustüre ohne eigene Gebühren.

Das man Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlt ist eh klar, ich will keine Steuern hinterziehen. Wobei die Chinesen da schon "gnädig" sind und nur 60$ Warenwert angeben. Wenn man aber selbstverzollt, sollte (muss) man eben den echten Kaufpreis angeben.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Am geilsten war eh die Lieferung von deinem Vorbau 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Am geilsten war eh die Lieferung von deinem Vorbau
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Der war aber auch unter 22€ Warenwert 

Voll geil. Bin gerade wieder umsonst zur Uni geeiert. Der Dozent kam einfach nicht  Hatte aber auch keine Unterlagen hochgeladen und hätte man sich fast denken können.

Achja, bei uns wurde wieder eingebrochen. Die Rohrreiniger haben die Hintertüre offen gelassen und so hatten die Einbrecher am Samstagabend leichtes Spiel. Sehr professionell mit Bohrer mit flexibler Welle usw. Diesmal aber auf der anderen Kellerseite. Mein Rad ist also noch da.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Sitze mal wieder gelangweilt (krank) auf dem Sofa und gucke dem Regen zu... 
Glaube ich habe schon 2x bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt oder so.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2014)

Tot dem Akku - Erfinder......
selbst wenn das Rad an der Wand angeschlossen ist, ein kleiner Schlag auf's Oberrohr reicht und man kann das Schloss hängen lassen. 
...die Anbauteile bringen auch Geld,  scheizz auf den Rahmen. 

Wo sind denn unsere beiden Zöllner mit sachdienlichen Hinweisen. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achja, bei uns wurde wieder eingebrochen. Die Rohrreiniger haben die Hintertüre offen gelassen und so hatten die Einbrecher am Samstagabend leichtes Spiel. Sehr professionell mit Bohrer mit flexibler Welle usw. Diesmal aber auf der anderen Kellerseite. Mein Rad ist also noch da.



Mein Gott, bei dir und Philipp geht's aber ordentlich rund mit den Einbrüchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sitze mal wieder gelangweilt (krank) auf dem Sofa und gucke dem Regen zu...
> Glaube ich habe schon 2x bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt oder so.


Wie? Auch nichts zum Basteln da? Dann lass es dir wenigstens gut gehen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Schon alles _fäddisch_...   











Der Vorgänger ist jetzt hier








Habe noch ein Canyon vom Kumpel hier, aber da fehlen die Lager für die Naben.

Die Kaffeemaschine möchte entkalkt werden..   Glaube ich lege mich aber eher in die Wanne.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich beneide ja immer wieder deine Räder 
Ich könnte dir noch meinen Crosser vorbei bringen, da habe ich am Montag nur das nötigste gemacht damit es bis Donnerstag nicht gammelt.

Jetzt eine Runde in die Wanne hätte was, aber ich werde gleich noch den Rest der Selbstverzollung ausfüllen und nach einem größeren Umschlag umsehen. Die wollen nämlich alle Unterlagen doppelt. Das dürften so zehn Seiten sein. Aber immernoch günstiger als 25€ an die GDSK.
Kommen auf den Kaufpreis ohnehin noch ~50€ Zoll/Steuern dazu.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Kaffeemaschine möchte entkalkt werden..   Glaube ich lege mich aber eher in die Wanne.



Dann nimm die Kaffeemaschine doch einfach mit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich beneide ja immer wieder deine Räder
> Ich könnte dir noch meinen Crosser vorbei bringen, da habe ich am Montag nur das nötigste gemacht damit es bis Donnerstag nicht gammelt.
> 
> Jetzt eine Runde in die Wanne hätte was, aber ich werde gleich noch den Rest der Selbstverzollung ausfüllen und nach einem größeren Umschlag umsehen. Die wollen nämlich alle Unterlagen doppelt. Das dürften so zehn Seiten sein. Aber immernoch günstiger als 25€ an die GDSK.
> Kommen auf den Kaufpreis ohnehin noch ~50€ Zoll/Steuern dazu.



Ja,ja... mein schöner Crosser wohnt jetzt in Usedom...  
Kannst Deinen gern bringen. Gibt auch Kaffee...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann nimm die Kaffeemaschine doch einfach mit



Wohl mit Stecker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Sortiere nebenbei Bilder auf dem PC. 
Das hier war vor 2 Wochen. Irgendwie stylisch..


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Sehen gut aus die Räder
Besser jez krank, als an Weihnachten


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Wie? Hast du dein grünes an Maik verkauft?

Das Untere ist cool. Im wahrsten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Jup. Hatte eine Geldspritze gebraucht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2014)

Wenn da nicht so ein schmutziges Rahmengedöhns im Bild wär. 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Das ist auch toll. Irgendwie hatte man das Gefühl besoffen zu sein ; ich konnte das Eisfähnchen nicht klar fokusieren mit meinen Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2014)

So ähnlich sieht mein Bart bei Minustemperaturen auch aus.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Abbrechen erspart das Rasieren.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Da muss ich auch immer aufpassen, dass meine Haare net abbrechen
Sitze grad noch in der Uni...so langsam werd ich aber iwe müde.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Sooo! Jetzt war gerade noch die KriPo da wegen des MTBs meines Mitbewohners vom letzten Einbruch. Mal sehen was da noch rumkommt.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

Konnten die net gleich dabeleiben wegen dem aktuellen?^^


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Damit hab ich ja nichts zu tun. War diesmal nicht mein Kellerabteil. Und die waren ja auch da wegen des geklauten Rades vom Campusgelände.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2014)

SO langsam würde ich mir das mit der Selbstschussanlage mal überlegen

Habt ihr schon alle Weihnachtsgeschenke?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Dezember 2014)

Perfekt


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Es geht wieder!
Hatte gestern abend schon entzugserscheinungen.
@nopain-nogain  Sascha klär mal einen unwissenden auf....was is denn so eine DDoS Attecke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2014)

Na also, geht wieder! 
Was haben die Leute früher ohne IBC gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Weiß auch net Wollte mich gestern abend nach der Rolle schön noch ne Runde hinsetzen und im Forum rumeiern, aber nix ging...bin dann Pennen gegangen^^


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Weiß auch net Wollte mich gestern abend nach der Rolle schön noch ne Runde hinsetzen und im Forum rumeiern, aber nix ging...bin dann Pennen gegangen^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2014)

distributed denial of service attack.
man laest ueber ein "rechnernetz" verteilt eine "schwachsinnige" anfrage, die einen server "auslastet" und im idealfall sogar durch eine schwachstelle ganz aus knipst.

bissle wie: du machst uber eine facebook gruppe aus, das ihr alle gleichzeitig bei nem shop (den du nicht magst, oder dein konkurent ist) anruft und die mitarbeiter mit voellig sinnfreien anfragen 100% auslastest. in der zeit macht er keinen umsatz und wenn du glueck hast, kommen alle zu dir.
oder du nutzt die aufregung um ins lager ein zu steigen und eine ladung carbonfelgen mit zu nehmen


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Ah wieder was gelernt! Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2014)

Es lebt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ich hatte euch schon fast vergessen und die freien Stunden  anderweitig verplant,  und nu.......

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Scheint sich ja so langsam wieder aufzubauen....


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Scheint sich ja so langsam wieder aufzubauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Ah geht anscheinend nun doch wieder


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

muss man sich hier nicht mehr vorstellen wenn man neu ist???


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

...und den Rest der Bande beim betreten des Raumes begrüßen?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2014)

Sind wir jetzt alle neu?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2014)

War vielleicht doch eine DDoS Attacke? Zumindest checkt CloudFlare darauf.


Was für Sascha? http://www.cxmagazine.com/spotted-c...cyclocross-bike-prototype-lefty-fork-2014-nbx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

Ne aber zwei Seiten vorher war da doch nen neuer oder...der hat den Fred hier erst entdeckt...oder bin ich falsch...hab ich was verpasst...


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Du meinst den Kollegen hier ne?



Nemohinano schrieb:


> und ich endecke dieses thema erst jetzt???
> langeweile ist geschichte^^


Stimmt Erstmal VOrstellen!


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

Genau, da war ich also doch med senil...vorstellen und kannst hier weitergucken...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

Juhu, eine neue Abkürzung.... ISA 
Das kostet unseren Sachbearbeitern Stunden wertvolle Arbeitszeit übers Jahr 
Warum einfach und unkompliziert wenn es auch so geht..... 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## Nemohinano (17. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Genau, da war ich also doch med senil...vorstellen und kannst hier weitergucken...


okok 
also ich bin der christoph.
ein "flachland-biker" aus dem osten österreichs.
bin 28 jahre alt und fahre 2 KTMs (ktm ultra sport 2010 26er und ein ktm ultra fire 2014 29er)
da ich kein auto besitze und alles eigentlich mit den rädern bewältige kommen gute 11-12k kilometer im jahr zusammen.
leider fast alles ebenerdig weil der nächst hohe berg (2000m) gute 50 km entfernt liegt.
mache aber gern mountainbike urlaub in tirol damit auch mal ein paar hm zusammen kommen.

wollt ihr noch was wissen?^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Christoph!

Logo!!!  -  Familienstand, Konfektionsgröße, Jahresbruttoeinkommen, häufig wechselnde Geschlechtspartner????   


   Quatsch!

VG Marco


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

Name und Bild der Freundin...das gehört noch...

Ich denk dann reicht es...hallöööö Christoph...Willkommen bei den Verrückten im etwr...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja hab noch was vergessen die ganzen 1821 Seiten durchlesen dann bist du aufgenommen...

Ne ne wir wollen dich ja ned gleich wieder vergrauln...


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

Na denn Willkommen im Club der ganz verrückten, Christoph!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Christoph, 
Schutzblechfahrer sind hier geduldet und werden nur Rosa gemacht ....nicht das du einer bist, kA. 
...und wenn du die Seitenanzeige änderst, sind es nur 911 Seiten zum nachlesen 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


Edit:
ISA = Maut
InfraStrukturAbgabe..... die deutsche Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

Genau und wir Ausländer sind wieder die deppen...abzocke...mobbing...wenn dann bezahlen alle gleichviel...Maut in Deutschland...was für eine


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2014)

Moin Christoph, ich muss wohl mal wieder die Mitgliederliste aktualisieren.



übrigens: morgen gibts wahrscheinlich mein Bike der Woche. Hoffe zumindest, dass es klappt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> übrigens: morgen gibts wahrscheinlich mein Bike der Woche. Hoffe zumindest, dass es klappt.



Wenn, dann erinnere mich mal daran....	Cool!


----------



## maddda (17. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Moin Christoph, ich muss wohl mal wieder die Mitgliederliste aktualisieren.
> 
> 
> 
> übrigens: morgen gibts wahrscheinlich mein Bike der Woche. Hoffe zumindest, dass es klappt.


Da bin ich gespannt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nemohinano (18. Dezember 2014)

guten morgen. danke für die herzliche begrüßung.
fühl mich gleich heimisch^^


----------



## baloo (18. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Genau und wir Ausländer sind wieder die deppen...abzocke...mobbing...wenn dann bezahlen alle gleichviel...Maut in Deutschland...was für eine


Du musst noch zwischen Ausländern und "Nicht EU-Ausländern" unterscheiden !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2014)

Morgen zusammen! Ich koennte kotzen, ich bin nun die 3. Woche auser gefecht! In den Ferien geh ich mal beim Doc vorbei und mach mich mal schlau, ob man was am Imunsystem machen kann... Echt zum kotzen!!! Immer die selbe Leier: erkaeltung, die meist so "leicht" ist, dasi ch zwar arbeiten kann, aber nicht biken... latent kratziger Hals, verschleimte Bronchien...


----------



## xeitto (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin, melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. Hab nach dem Surf-Urlaub im Sommer erstmal Vollgas gearbeitet und war daher was biken & Forum angeht bis auf ein paar Touren ziemlich raus. Aber jetzt kann's endlich wieder weitergehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin Christoph, moin Rest 

SRAM hat wohl erkannt, dass DM Kettenblätter Zukunft haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...irect-mount-kettenblaetter-mit-26-40-zaehnen/

@ Sascha: Bronchitis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2014)

Keine Ahnung... nix Bakterielles. Ich bin ich net am Bellen. Ich fach "verschleimt" und net auf der Hoehe :/


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin Jungs.

Edit: Heute noch kein bike der Woche.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Edit: Heute noch kein bike der Woche.



Aber dafür endlich mal wieder nix Langweiliges.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen! Ich koennte kotzen, ich bin nun die 3. Woche auser gefecht! In den Ferien geh ich mal beim Doc vorbei und mach mich mal schlau, ob man was am Imunsystem machen kann... Echt zum kotzen!!! Immer die selbe Leier: erkaeltung, die meist so "leicht" ist, dasi ch zwar arbeiten kann, aber nicht biken... latent kratziger Hals, verschleimte Bronchien...



Dann bleib einfach mal zu Hause und geh nicht arbeiten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Moin Christoph, moin Rest
> 
> SRAM hat wohl erkannt, dass DM Kettenblätter Zukunft haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...irect-mount-kettenblaetter-mit-26-40-zaehnen/
> 
> @ Sascha: Bronchitis?




Die Sram-KB sind hübsch.  Entwicklung finde ich gut...  weil einfach einfach einfach ist!

Bin auch die 2 . Woche krank. 
Bronchen zu, meine LieblingsstirnhöhlenkaGGe an der Backe und dann kein Arzttermin vor den Feiertagen...

Wie sagt man neuerdings doch gleich ?  ..  ah..." good morning in the morning " , oder so...


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber dafür endlich mal wieder nix Langweiliges.



Das stimmt. Die Geschichte dazu ist recht spannend.


Habe jetzt die ersten Sachen im Bikemarkt.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt sehr schönes Radl das Pinion Bike....bis auf die Falsche Laufradgröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2014)

Leute, ich suche noch nach ein paar Teilen für das Stadtrad.
Ich brauche noch folgendes:

Felgenbrems-Laufradsatz in 26 "
Kurbel mit 104er LK
Sattel
Sattelstütze in 31,6 mm
Flatbar mit mind. 580 mm und einer Klemmung von 31,8 mm oder alternativ einen kurzen 25,4er Vorbau (ich habe einen Vorbau und einen Lenker, die passen aber nicht zusammen)
9-fach-Schaltwerk
Cantisockel
Möglichst günstig, aber nicht heruntergwirtschaftet bitte  Den Rest habe ich entweder schon/noch oder es gibt billige Neuteile.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2014)

Hätte noch ein 970er XTR Schaltwerk in der Version ohne Carbonkäfig da...musste halt wissen, ob dir das zu edel fürs Stadtrad ist^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2014)

Sowas soll's nicht sein. Also ich sag's mal so: an das Rad kommen V-Brakes, die mit Hebeln zusammen neu 28 € kosten. Deore oder sowas reicht vollkommen aus. Ich will damit nur zur Arbeit und zu Freunden fahren, wo es dann auch nicht draußen stehen wird.
Aber danke


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2014)

ich könnte da auch mit einigem helfen aber der versand nach deutschland für uns NICHT EU AUSLàNDER ist zu hoch...


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sowas soll's nicht sein. Also ich sag's mal so: an das Rad kommen V-Brakes, die mit Hebeln zusammen neu 28 € kosten. Deore oder sowas reicht vollkommen aus. Ich will damit nur zur Arbeit und zu Freunden fahren, wo es dann auch nicht draußen stehen wird.
> Aber danke


Ach btw ich hätte noch einen 3T Alulenker ziemlich genau 600breit. Gebraucht aber sicherlich noch brauchbar.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1751247
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1751248


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Nacht und frühe Hallenvorlesung. Jetzt aber geschafft und bis zum 06.01. frei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hätte noch bissl was auf Lager.....
Müsste nur mal schauen.

V-Brakes, Lenker, VR, ggf LRS, Schaltwerke, 26" Reifen....


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2014)

werde heute abend auch mal eine liste mit nicht mehr benötigten teilen erstellen.

ein shimano 9fach mtb schaltwerk mit mittlerem käfig könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

Ich werde auch mal in die Ecken schauen ob ich noch was finde. 


gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> werde heute abend auch mal eine liste mit nicht mehr benötigten teilen erstellen.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte noch bissl was auf Lager.....
> Müsste nur mal schauen.
> 
> V-Brakes, Lenker, VR, ggf LRS, Schaltwerke, 26" Reifen....





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich werde auch mal in die Ecken schauen ob ich noch was finde.



Das wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...
> Dann bleib einfach mal zu Hause und geh nicht arbeiten



Hab erledigt, was noch 2014 sein muss und bin dann heim... mal sehen, wie es morgen geht.
Teile? Ich brauch meinen Epic Daempfer... ich seh es kommen ich wirf denen naechste Woche nochmal 80Euro in den Hals und nimm den Kashima


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2014)

dann wirf und nimm mal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich will net... aber der Holzdaempfer sieht einfach sche*** aus... wobei eer auch schon leicht waere


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2014)

Das Kashimazeug sieht schon immer irgendwie ziemlich gut aus. Also mir gefällts. 
Ist der viel leichter? Dachte da wäre nur die Beschichtung anders.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich ist der Holzdämpfer leichter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2014)

Eben 
Der Kashima wird nicht leichter sein. Hat Autosag und soll besser ansprechen. Mal sehen, ueber das Woe werde ich wohl eh nicht aufs Rad sitzen. Naechste Woche schaue ich dann mal. Aber bissle angepisst bin ich schon


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2014)

jetzt stand ich auf dem Schlauch. Da ist die Beschichtung aber auch anders.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2014)

Zum glück ist das orangenen epic so schnell weg sonst hätte 9ch auch noch weihnachten gehabt...


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2014)

So hab geschafft...konnte nochn Oranges Nokonkit in der Bucht ersteigern. 30,50€ Inklu versand gingen auch halbwegs klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2014)

Geht doch echt noch... 

So ein WC epic...Jaja


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2014)

Jup vor allem ist da ein Satz Schaltzüge und ein Satz Bremszüge fürs RR bei...wenn man die so kauft sind das schon 15€


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist ja alles bestens. habe bei ebay schon lange nichts mehr gekriegt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2014)

Boah, dieses Wetter ist ja nicht auszuhalten. Bin gespannt, wann ich endlich mal wieder aufs Rad steigen kann


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles bestens. habe bei ebay schon lange nichts mehr gekriegt.


War auch nur 33Cent unter meinem Maximalgebot...Ebay is immer sonne Sache


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

Moooooooooooooooin! So gleich noch eine Vorlesung und dann wars das für dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin, ich mach heut auch nur nen halben Tag und dann gehts Wochenende erstmal Skifahren (zum Glück ins Kaunertal, alles ohne Gletscher sieht ja sehr mau aus....)


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
12 'C und dank Rückenwind im Renntempo zur Arbeit gerollt 

...die Keller-Ersatzteil-Sichtung schaffe ich erst am Sonntag.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2014)

So, nach heute noch... 4 Tage in diesem Jahr arbeiten


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Hier am See ist jetzt mega Siffwetter. Vielleicht fahre ich dann nur Rolle.


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hier am See ist jetzt mega Siffwetter. Vielleicht fahre ich dann nur Rolle.


Hier auch! schon den ganzen Dezember bin ich nur Rolle gefahren-.- 
Es war IMMER am Siffen wenn ich rauswollte...et is wie verhext


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Dezember 2014)

moin,

naja an der Küste auch Regen und die Arbeitstage kommen noch....


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2014)

Krank @home... ich hoffe ich hab es bis naechste Woche weg. Ab Mo 3 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Krank @home... ich hoffe ich hab es bis naechste Woche weg. Ab Mo 3 Wochen Urlaub


Krass na dann viel Spaß!
Ma schaun am Sonntag gehts erstmal Weihnachtsbaum holen...ma guggn ob wa die 4m Knacken dieses Jahr


----------



## mete (19. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier auch! schon den ganzen Dezember bin ich nur Rolle gefahren-.-
> Es war IMMER am Siffen wenn ich rauswollte...et is wie verhext



Ich empfehle die Anschaffung von Regenjacke, Überschuhen und einem Schutzblech.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

Schutzblech, Schutzblech, Schutzblech .......  

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2014)

Auch dann könnte ich mich beim jetzigen Wetter nicht rausquälen. Wobei, immer noch besser als Rolle.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man noch ein Segel dranbaut muss man gar nicht treten


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

Prima, da sehen wir uns bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage bald hier im Osten 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schutzblech, Schutzblech, Schutzblech .......
> 
> gesendet vom Smardföhn



Mit Schutzblech biken..
Das ist ja wie Honig durch's Glas zu lecken?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblech biken..
> Das ist ja wie Honig durch's Glas zu lecken?!


Geht das? ....ein Glas, was nie leer wird 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (19. Dezember 2014)

das würd mir mal beim nutella gut tun...


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

Selbst Regenjacke und Co wäre hier ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein, so wie es im mom Schüttet...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> das würd mir mal beim nutella gut tun...


Tzzz Ovomaltine FTW!


----------



## xeitto (19. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Tzzz Ovomaltine FTW!


hör auf...auch nach 6 Jahren in der Schweiz kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden. Ritter Sport ist hier nebenan, die haben im Fabrikverkauf auch Nuss-Nougat Creme. Die kann richtig was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Brötchen mit Ovomaltine Crunchy gibts, da so teuer, nur vorm Rennen und nach dem Rennen. Gehört mittlerweile zur Rennroutine.


----------



## xeitto (19. Dezember 2014)

überleg mal was dann ohne ovo gehen würde...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Für schneller hinterm Berg gibts noch Gummibärchen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> das würd mir mal beim nutella gut tun...


...oder ein bisschen Sport danach 
http://abload.de/img/push-upsqausw.jpg

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> das würd mir mal beim nutella gut tun...


Oh ja, mir auch...



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Brötchen mit Ovomaltine Crunchy gibts, da so teuer, nur vorm Rennen und nach dem Rennen. Gehört mittlerweile zur Rennroutine.



Ach komm, Gels, Pulver, Riegel und so Kram (falls du sowas zu dir nimmst) sind doch bestimmt viel schlimmer.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich ist das Gel teurer. Aber Ovomaltine ist eben eine ganze Ecke teurer als Nutella 

Aber außer an Renntagen verzichte ich komplett auf die süßen Brotaufstriche. Ist schon okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> das würd mir mal beim nutella gut tun...



Das esse ich mit dem großen Löffel, wenn's mich mal überkommt....   Lääägger!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber außer an Renntagen verzichte ich komplett auf die süßen Brotaufstriche.


Ich auch. Aber nur auf süße Brotaufstriche auf Brot/Brötchen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das esse ich mit dem großen Löffel, wenn's mich mal überkommt....   Lääägger!


Perserver!


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

Leute die sagen unter 1cm Nutella aufm Brötchen wäre genug verdienen es einfach nicht auf diesem Planeten zu leben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

Aber noch sträflicher ist, das Nutellaglas nicht restlos geleert in die Tonne zu schmeißen. Da mussten meine Kinder schon einige Male "nachsitzen".

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Alles unter 300g Fleisch ist Aufschnitt. 
Wenn die Nutellaschicht doppelt so dick ist wie das Brot, kann das Brot so dick sein wie es will.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2014)

Lustig, wie man vom Schutzblech zum Nutella kommt...wahrscheinlich weil es besser ist, man hätte eins drann gehabt wenn das braune Zeug nicht nach Nutella richt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn sich der Schweiß in der AHead-Kappe sammelt - oh wunderbare Vorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

Passiert

Bin gerade am überlegen, was ich heute abend auf der Rolle schauen soll...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Das mach ich nicht, ist auf der freien Rolle etwas unentspannt. Deshalb nur Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

mit nur musik schaff ich aber net meine min. 2:15...


----------



## Nemohinano (19. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, nach heute noch... 4 Tage in diesem Jahr arbeiten


noch 9 tage arbeit. und jeder mit mindestens 12 stunden...


----------



## Nemohinano (19. Dezember 2014)

muss korrigieren. 10 tage^^ hab nochmal nachgerechnet^^


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Aua. Dann lieber Rolle trainieren.


----------



## Nemohinano (19. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aua. Dann lieber Rolle trainieren.


wäre mir auch lieber...


----------



## xeitto (19. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Passiert
> 
> Bin gerade am überlegen, was ich heute abend auf der Rolle schauen soll...


www.aspworldtour.com - heute wahrscheinlich WM-Finale. Da kannst Du 5h+ fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2014)

oder tele5

bang, boom, bang
was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2014)

Darts WM


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit Schutzblech biken..
> Das ist ja wie Honig durch's Glas zu lecken?!


Scheizz schutzblechle...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2014)

Seit gestern ferieeeeeeeeen und das bis 04.01.2015...geil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2014)

Seit vorletzten Do krank.  Sch&€%@  !!


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2014)

So feddich



xeitto schrieb:


> www.aspworldtour.com - heute wahrscheinlich WM-Finale. Da kannst Du 5h+ fahren





k_star schrieb:


> oder tele5
> 
> bang, boom, bang
> was nicht passt wird passend gemacht





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Darts WM



Hab auch was geiles gefunden: http://www.redbull.tv/videos/1413984346550-437538543/diamond-series-review#autostart

FMB Tour zusammenschnitt...soooo Krank


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Dezember 2014)

Heute extra um 7 aufgestanden, weil es zu dieser Zeit ein regenfreies Fenster geben sollte (was auch zutraf). Nach ca. 1 km im Wald konnte ich wieder den Rückzug antreten - alles verwüstet durch die schönen Forstarbeiten. Natürlich bei aufgeweichtem Boden. Und alle ehemals schmalen Wege sind jetzt mit Holz übersäht  Ich hätte kotzen können. Zum Glück ist es hier nicht das einzige Waldgebiet.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab hier gerade auch mit meinem Vater einen Baum für Feuerholz umgeschubst. Allerdings auf dem Firmengelände aufs Pflaster - keine Trails geschädigt. Zählt das als Trainingseinheit?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2014)

moin,

welches Bike hast denn ausgeführt Lupus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab hier gerade auch mit meinem Vater einen Baum für Feuerholz umgeschubst. Allerdings auf dem Firmengelände aufs Pflaster - keine Trails geschädigt. Zählt das als Trainingseinheit?



Ich war echt so frustriert, als ich gemerkt hatte, dass ich wieder umdrehen kann. Ach ja, ich hab' das Rad ein paar Meter getragen, mich kurz umgedreht, dann wieder nach vorn geschaut und schon stand eine Wildschweinrotte vor mir  Mittlerweile geht da nicht einmal mehr der Puls hoch.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> welches Bike hast denn ausgeführt Lupus?



Moin Maik!

Das Big Forest. Im Winter versuche ich am WE immer nur mit dem MTB zu fahren (wenn ich in B bin), weil ich unter der Woche praktisch nur den Crosser bewege.


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2014)

War gerade mit Vaddi inner muckibude... jez Habsch erstmal gekocht cevapcici mit gnocchi Gemüse und pizzabrötchen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2014)

Bin seit zwei Monaten nur Grosser gefahren. Vorhin Vereinsmeisterschaft und richtig Druck gehabt 
Kurz vor Ende hab ich dann den 6TKm alten Crossreifen gehimmelt. Dichtmilch war recht eingetrocknet und so musste ich auf der Felge heim.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2014)

mensch lupus da haste dein Bike ja wieder schön eingesaut  ich war mit dem guten alten26" und Schutzbleche unterwegs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> .......Schutzbleche.......


*P*öses Wort.... *p*öse,* p*öse....


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *P*öses Wort.... *p*öse,* p*öse....



Besser, als Herumheulen dass ein wenig Wasser vom Himmel fällt und auf der Couch liegenbleiben. Oder noch schlimmer, Rolle fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2014)

Watt? Rolle ist schlimmer als Gammeln?


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2014)

Dann geh ich mich jez selber wegscheissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2014)

Hammer Smilie


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2014)

@mete 
Ich denke, Maik weiß wie's gemeint war?!


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Watt? Rolle ist schlimmer als Gammeln?



Mindestens!


----------



## Nemohinano (21. Dezember 2014)

hab auf meinem 29er auch schutzbleche drauf. will ja nicht an regentagen nass in der arbeit ankommen^^


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2014)

Okay zur Arbeit ist das auch sinnvoll. An mein Unirad kommen nächstes Jahr auch Schutzbleche. Optik hin oder her.
Nach dem der Grosser nicht mehr fahrtauglich ist, werde ich heute mit dem Enduro-HT starten.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
War hastn mtm Crosser angestellt?

Wir fahren jez erstmal Weihnachtsbaum holn...unter 4m geht garnix


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2014)

Steht weiter oben irgendwo.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin seit zwei Monaten nur Grosser gefahren. Vorhin Vereinsmeisterschaft und richtig Druck gehabt
> Kurz vor Ende hab ich dann den 6TKm alten Crossreifen gehimmelt. Dichtmilch war recht eingetrocknet und so musste ich auf der Felge heim.


Ahhh


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2014)

Mal sehen ob ich auch genug Druck hab Enduro vs Crosser 

Edith sagt: doch ging ganz gut. Aber so ein Fender für die Gabel wäre nicht schlecht. Der Purgatory wirft ganz schön. Ich sah dann auch "mete-konform" aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> War hastn mtm Crosser angestellt?
> 
> Wir fahren jez erstmal Weihnachtsbaum holn...unter 4m geht garnix



Bitte wieder Bilder davon. Kenne noch die Vorjahresbäume.
Haaaaaammer....	Erzähl dann mal, was so'n Watz kostet.


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2014)

Sind wieder da. Haben einen bekommen
Noch liegt er auffer Terrasse...jetzt wird erstmal mittach gegessen. Aufgestellt dann nachher
Wirklich teuter sind so riesendinger auch net. Holen die immer direkt ausm Wald. Hier verkauft ein Waldbesitzer  die direkt zum selbstfällen. Für den 4m Baum haben wir heute 36€ gezahlt. Bilder gibbet dann wenn er steht


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2014)

Tach! Solangsam bin ich auch wieder auf dem Dampfer. Gestern war ich sogar so platt, das ich anstatt ne Runde was zocken auf dem Sofa gepennt hab.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2014)

Morgen! Na schon in Weihnachtsstimmung Jungs?






Dieses Jahr sogar mit Zuckerstangen


----------



## xeitto (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin, back from Kaunertal... heute geht's nach endlich mal wieder aufs Bike...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

Amtlich!

Ich sag nur Kashima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Dezember 2014)

na mal schauen ob du ne unterschied zum alten Dämpfer feststellen kannst ....hoffe nur das meine Kiste heile bleit, Händler sind hier weit weit weg


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Wichtig war mir das ich ENDLICH einen Daempfer habe!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Dezember 2014)

...bei uns aber erstmal wieder schön Dauerregen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

Hier ist super Wetter,... aber ich hab keinen Bock auf nen 2. Rueckfall :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Seit 2 Tagen Antibiotikum am Start!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

also auch kein Rad  Auch gute Besserung!
Ich waere froh ich koennte einfach ne Woche Antibiotika werfen... scheiss VirusInfekt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Dito! Dir auch...  

Befürchte 6T reichen nicht aus!? Zumindest bisher ohne spürbare Wirkung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2014)

Mahlzeit Allerseits  
ich komme auch nicht zum Biken....viel Arbeit und Stress auf Arbeit .... meine Fersenprellung wird auch langsam wieder...kann aber noch nicht laufen. 

Schön großer Baum   , unser Baum geht mehr in die Breite :-D 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2014)

Mittach! 

Hier hats auch schon wieder angefangen zu regnen...Naja hoffe, dass sich das gleich in wohlgefallen auflöst. Rad is scho gesattelt...heute wird die 12000km marke durchbrochen


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab nur 7500km :/ aber dafuer bekomme ich wohl noch die 100.000hm voll... Seuchenjahr!!! und viel Training auf dem Crosser/Bike ergibt nicht wirklich viel km...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2014)

nach verletzung + krank sein über den jahresverlauf sind die eigentlich angepeilten 10.000 km bei mir auch in weite Entfernung gerückt.
hab dann auf 8000 runtergeschraubt, aber selbst das wird wohl nix mehr.. es fehlen zwar nur noch 200 km, aber bin seit Fr auch erkältet..


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2014)

Erkältungsmäßig hatte ich glück...war dieses Jahr garnicht krank...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab noch nicht mal die 7Tkm voll. Effektives Training FTW! 
War gerade noch mal 2h Holz hacken. Für sinnvolles Training draußen ist es jetzt schon zu spät, nass und windig. Werde wohl wieder eine Stunde auf der Rolle eiern.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das Wetter ab Weihnachten halbwegs anständig wird, schaffe ich die 9000 km für dieses Jahr noch. Am 28.12. stehen immerhin nochmal 180 km an und die restlichen 140 km gehen auch so noch


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja, km Leistung kannst du vergessen, wenn du nicht viel RR fährst...
Ich machte  vielleicht noch das epic fertig, mal sehen. 
Bin mir auch noch nicht 100% sicher ob mögen schon rad, oder noch ein Tag schonen...


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Erkältungsmäßig hatte ich glück...war dieses Jahr garnicht krank...
> 
> Gute Besserung!


Das dachte ich auch bis Freitag 
Danke. 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht mal die 7Tkm voll. Effektives Training FTW!
> War gerade noch mal 2h Holz hacken. Für sinnvolles Training draußen ist es jetzt schon zu spät, nass und windig. Werde wohl wieder eine Stunde auf der Rolle eiern.


Das ist aufjedenfall eins meiner Ziele für nächstes Jahr. Das Training effektiver zu gestalten.
Der Plan war zwar das schon dieses Jahr so zu machen.. aber ich hab mich doch zu oft dazu verleiten lassen dann zu viel zu machen.. v.a. weil ich wegen dem Sport an der Uni dann immer Phasen hatte, wo ich nicht viel trainieren konnte.. danach war dann immer "Du musst das jetzt wieder aufholen" angesagt.. das ging dann eigentlich immer in die Hose


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2014)

Bei eigentlich nur im Frühjahr viel Grundlage gefahren, also für meine Verhältnisse. Von Januar bis April  knapp 2500km fast nur Straße und dann strammer im Gelände. Bin aber auch schon früh Rennen gefahren und hab die Intervalle fast ganz weggelassen. Mal sehen ob das 2015 auch so klappt und mein zweites Jahr in der Herren Elite noch mal so ein Leistungssprung kommt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Klebe auch knapp vor den 7000km. Mehr werden es wohl auch nicht.  
Ähnlich wie Sascha strebe ich eher Hm an.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Dezember 2014)

na ich strebe auch nur HM an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> na ich strebe auch nur HM an


Bei dir steht HM für  HEISSE MÄDELZ !  Mi´m Rad machst´ja nix mehr...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Dezember 2014)

oh


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei dir steht HM für  HEISSE MÄDELZ !  Mi´m Rad machst´ja nix mehr...


Da muss ich Maik mal in Schutz nehmen ... der faule Sack bin ich bei der Resterampe 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie will Maik auch HoehenMeter sammeln? 

Mal den Blog wieder mit Berichten und Bildern gefuellt: http://racingsasa.blogspot.de/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Tauchen?!


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2014)

Deich rauf und runter geht auch

Bin wieder da. Man war das schlammig...so dreckig, dass ich ma eben das Rad noch im dunkeln draussen gewaschen hab. Verdammt schwer so mit ohne gucken und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2014)

die 100.000 hm hab ich übrigens schon geknackt


----------



## Nemohinano (22. Dezember 2014)

bei mir wird das dieses jahr wohl ein rekordjahr....
wenn ich die uhren zusammenrechne sind es bis jetzt etwas über 14k km^^


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2014)

AlterKrass, aber du fährst ja auch fast alles mitm Radl oder?


----------



## Nemohinano (22. Dezember 2014)

nicht nur fast^^ nur wenn ich saufen, shoppen gehe oder weiter weg muss fahre ich nicht damit^^


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir sind's knapp 20tsd km. Davon etwas über die Hälfte Crosser, 3000km Tandem sind auch dabei, Rest MTB. Höhenmeter zähle ich nicht und Rennrad habe ich keins. Ich fahre nach Stunden und das werden dieses Jahr wohl wieder um 750h.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ehrliche Frage:  Fahrt ihr auch Auto oder Bahn und Co?

Hier erreiche ich wenig per Rad.
Keine Duschmöglichkeit am Arbeitsplatz!


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2014)

mete da fährste aber viel schneller als ich...für meine bis jetzt gut 12000 hab ich knapp 620 Std gebraucht.
Davon war aber nicht ein Weg um irgendwie von A nach B zu kommen

Mitm Rad zur Uni geht nicht, weil die strecke einfach total schlecht ist (nur viel Befahrene Straßen innerorts usw) nach 25km für einen Weg müsste ich wohl auch duschen und abstellen kann ich das Radl da auch nur verdammt schlecht.


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre zu Arbeit (20 - 30 Minuten). Duschmöglichkeit ist zwar da nutze ich aber kaum, habe immer nur Wechselsachen dabei. Auto fahre ich kaum, wozu auch in Berlin. Dieses Jahr 4000km mit dem eigenen KFZ (und das war schon viel...).

@maddda: Flachland halt, da sind mit dem Crosser eben 30+ drin. Hm dürften grob geschätzt trotzdem >>100.000 sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Dezember 2014)

750h ist aber auch schon amtlich! Bin gerade bei etwas über 400h - zähle aber die Fahrtzeit zur Uni nicht mit rein. Da meistens zwei Mal hin und zwei Mal zurück wäre das auch eine Stunde Rad extra unter der Woche jeden Tag...  Aber da genau Buch zu führen bin ich zu faul.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Dezember 2014)

750h sind wirklich nit schlecht.
Ich hab noch nitmals die Hälfte davon geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nemohinano (23. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ehrliche Frage:  Fahrt ihr auch Auto oder Bahn und Co?


ich wohne am rand von wien. auto braucht man hier nicht. mit dem rad kann man hier eigentlich alles erreichen was man benötigt.
und die straßen sind im winter gut geräumt wenn es mal schneien würde.... scheiss dezember-frühling...^^


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre sogar nur zu den Rennen mit dem Auto. Gerade da bilden wir auch meist Fahrgemeinschaften. 
In Dortmund ist ein Auto sogar fast schon unpraktisch...


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2014)

Hier geht garnix ohne Auto. Wenn ich mit Bus&Bahn zur Uni fahren würde würde ich 2 Stunden für einen Weg brauchen (Wir haben keinen Bahnhof...sprich ich müsste erst mitm BUs durch irgendwelche Dörfer bis nach Remscheid eiern; DIe haben einen)----mitm Auto brauche ich 25 min für einen weg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2014)

Es ist vollbracht!


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2014)

In Lefty im Epic und dazu eine nach vorn gerkröpfte Thomson....


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2014)

Und dazu ein Braun Übersetzung, mit der man nicht mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren kann
Das man mit einer 160/140mm Bremsscheiben Kombination eigentlich auch nicht lebendig den Berg runter kommt ist bis jetzt allen entgangen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2014)

KackeamStielistauchneBlume?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2014)

Aha?!?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt erstmal eine Runde aufn Renner-Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> KackeamStielistauchneBlume?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2014)

sieht doch gut aus


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2014)

Find ich auch!Ziemlich geil umgesetzt...nur das mit der Sattelsütze will mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2014)

ich kann hier nur Schwimmen gehen, nur Regen und noch mehr Regen u heut abend Arbeiten 

euch viel spaß auf dem Rad


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2014)

Hier siehts ähnlich aus...bin gestern auch beim radeln eher geschwommen-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich könnte wohl ein Segel dranmachen und Windsurfen oder Kiten gehen. Gibts sowas? Bike 'n' Kite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Dezember 2014)

naaaaaaa ich glaub mit ne Bike nicht


----------



## baloo (23. Dezember 2014)

und Stages Power XT Kurbel ??


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2014)

Die ist den winter durch am crosser.
Die stütze ist so nicht hübsch, aber notwendig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2014)

Lass dich noch ein bisschen strecken 

Tach Allerseits 
....der Weihnachtseinkauf läuft auf Hochtouren 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## baloo (23. Dezember 2014)

so habe fertig arbeit.
Bei uns ist Dezember Frühling, ich schwing mich aufs Bike.
und tschüss


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2014)

Stunden, km, hm, was rechnet ihr da alles??? Ich fahr einfach... nur während dem winterpokal weiß ich wieviel h ich mache...

War heut übrigens 4.40h unterwegs...bisschen hoch hinaus solange es geht...

















grüsse und allen schöne Festtage... genießt den Fahrtwind...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2014)

Sauber! Mein plan ist auch morgen entspannt mit dem epic auf den Kandel zu kurbeln...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2014)

Geile "Sommerbilder"  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Landschafts_foDDos_!  Nur der Radfahrer steht ständig im Bild...


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2014)

Bin heute mal mit nem 630er Lenker unterwegs gewesen. Man ist der breit, k.a. wie manch einer mit 700mm+ klar kommt. Ich brauche zur Gewöhnung sicherlich so ein Jahr pro cm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2014)

Und ich fahr morgen nach FFM damit die Felgen nicht zurückgeschickt oder geshreddert werden. Hauptsache der Brief bzgl. Beschauung war 7 Tage mit der Post unterwegs und die Frist ist nur 8 Tage.


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Stunden, km, hm, was rechnet ihr da alles??? Ich fahr einfach... nur während dem winterpokal weiß ich wieviel h ich mache...
> 
> War heut übrigens 4.40h unterwegs...bisschen hoch hinaus solange es geht...
> 
> ...


Jetzt bin ich neidisch! Bei uns hat gerade mal erst die Straße angefangen trocken zu werden (überigens das erste mal diesen Dezember)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und ich fahr morgen nach FFM damit die Felgen nicht zurückgeschickt oder geshreddert werden. Hauptsache der Brief bzgl. Beschauung war 7 Tage mit der Post unterwegs und die Frist ist nur 8 Tage.



Zoll?

Kommst danach auf einen Kaffee vorbei...


----------



## Nemohinano (24. Dezember 2014)

guten morgen leute. besinnliches fest euch.
nur noch 12 stunden arbeiten, dann kann ich es auch genießen:-(


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zoll?
> 
> Kommst danach auf einen Kaffee vorbei...


Moinsen alle zusammen.
Ja genau - hab gerade gesehen, dass der Brief erst am 22.12 abgeschickt wurde. Trotzdem steht innen drin Erstellung am 18.12 und ab diesem Datum soll auch die 8 Tage Frist gelten. Das ist doch nie im Leben rechtens....


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Dezember 2014)

moin
mit dem lenjer ging es bei mir auch schrittweise...

von 580 auf 600 dann kam 660 danach 680 dann 700 und jetzt fahr ich 720...

jetzt ist aber schluss...das reicht mir dann...


----------



## brösmeli (24. Dezember 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Stunden, km, hm, was rechnet ihr da alles??? Ich fahr einfach... nur während dem winterpokal weiß ich wieviel h ich mache...
> 
> War heut übrigens 4.40h unterwegs...bisschen hoch hinaus solange es geht...
> 
> ...



Ja. Ja. Und wie viel davon war "sünnele"?
Hihihi


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Ja. Ja. Und wie viel davon war "sünnele"?
> Hihihi


Moin!
Du hier stelle man sich ertsmal vor mit Foto von freundin und allem was dazugehört


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2014)

Genau.... VORSTELLEN 


Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ein Frohes Fest euch allen und baut die neuen Radteile, eurer Familie zu Liebe, nicht gleich Heiligabend schon an euer Rad 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2014)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen
Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest! 

Ich wollte heute ja schoen biken gehen,... aber noch immer net wirklich "gesund". 
Also hab ich mal die Rolle ausgepackt. Problem: die benutzt normal meine Frau -> sie ist auf 26Zoll eingestellt und die Adapter auf 28Zoll net da... also gleich noch ihr Hinterrad geklaut 
Das es im Keller nicht gaaaaz so langeweilig wird gleich noch mal ein Sufferfest Video gekauft um das auch mal an zu testen:
ISLAGIATT ... ich bin gespannt!


----------



## xeitto (24. Dezember 2014)

frohe weihnachten  ich war die letzten beiden tage auf dem bike, matsch ohne ende hier... heute geht nix, hab ein paar mal zu oft den baum gelobt...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten zammen! Hier wird jetzt der Baum dekoriert und dann gehts noch mal eine Stunde auf die Rolle, den Siff draußen hält ja keiner aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2014)

Merry Xmas  !!  Ein paar schöne, ruhige Tage....


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2014)

Sooo wieder da. War ganz lustig. Ich habe aber nach der Hälfte (1h) aufgehört und die Intervalle etwas lockere gefahren... Ist erstaunlich lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2014)

1h Rolle reicht mir auch. Sonst sterbe ich vor Langeweile....

Viele Bekannte sind auf virtuelle Rollentrainer von bKool umgestiegen. Die müssen echt TOP sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2014)

Das sufferfest Video war recht kurzweilig und vom Kopf her wären auch die vollen 2h gegangen.
Bkool sieht gut aus, aber ich glaub ich komme so gut durch. Normal muss ich ja eh draußen fahren (von der Arbeit heim und sooo).
Mit der Watt Kurbel geht das dann auch auf der Rolle ganz gut.
Ich habe noch Ersatz für den abgebrochenen Wiederstandshebel und der 28' Laufradadaptee bestellt. Mit 36-11 und 26' kam ich irgendwie nicht gut auf mehr al 300 Watt... War heute aber auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Metrum (24. Dezember 2014)

Euch auch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und dann möchte ich endlich Schnee oder gleich Frühling. So wie jetzt ist es goße Kacke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir nochmals Frohes Fest!


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2014)

Na wie sieht's aus bei euch? Vaddi und ich haben einen ferngesteuerten minihubschrauber bekommen... soooo geil grad erstmal das Wohnzimmer unsicher gemacht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2014)

Morgen! Na was los alle noch im Weihnachtsbratenkoma?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2014)

Noch bissle Starwars zocken, bevor ich mich in die Kueche schwinge...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Dezember 2014)

MOIN

so motiviert los; ohne Glühwein aber mit Regen wieder Heim....


----------



## Nemohinano (25. Dezember 2014)

morgen leute^^ was habt ihr alles schönes bekommen?^^
meine geschenke waren alle entweder star-wars bezogen oder fürs bike.
hab 5 gutscheine bekommen mit je 50 euro von verschiedenen bikeläden in der nähe^^


----------



## Nemohinano (25. Dezember 2014)

wohlgemerkt leider von verschiedenen läden..
aber einem geschenktem gaul schaut man ja bekanntlich nicht ins maul^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redrocky (25. Dezember 2014)

Du kommst aus Wien oder? Welche Shops gibt's da noch die was taugen? Kenne nur den Mountainbiker. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Nemohinano (25. Dezember 2014)

der mountainbiker ist im grunde auch der beste. aber ansonsten:

bikestore.cc langenzersdorf: immer für ne reparatur zu haben, selbst ohne termin.

fahrradcenter till gerasdorf: wirklich gutes service mit persönlicher und ehrlicher beratung aber die teile brauchen ewig bis sie da sind.

donau fritzi unter der b14 am donauradweg: hat immer sehr viele teile für ktm-bikes lagernd aber eher unfreundliche bedienung.

eybl am seyringer einkaufsspitz: die einzigen die auch am samstag-nachmittag einen mechaniker im haus haben für notreparaturen und die haben eine sehr große auswahl an fahrrad-kleidung.

bikers spittelau: soll auch sehr gut sein laut eines freundes war aber selber noch nicht dort.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachten gibt bei mir nix...

Geburtstag ist ja bald und mein crown Staffel und Griffe warten bis der Winter durch ist um dann auf einem bike zu landen...

Haben ausgiebig gefrühstückt und jetzt liegen wir wieder im Bett...Schlechtwetter Blues...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2014)

...habt ihr noch 2 Plätzchen?  

Tach, ihr Weihnachtsmänner


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2014)

Nemohinano schrieb:


> morgen leute^^ was habt ihr alles schönes bekommen?^^
> meine geschenke waren alle entweder star-wars bezogen oder fürs bike.
> hab 5 gutscheine bekommen mit je 50 euro von verschiedenen bikeläden in der nähe^^



Moin Christoph  (war doch so?! )

Wir haben uns nix geschenkt, wollen lieber Skiurlaub buchen.
Da wir kurz vor Weihnachten auch Geburtstag habe, gibt's da immer bissl mehr.

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich wird wohl bis März dauern. 
Vorher storniere ich und plane um....

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nemohinano (25. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin Christoph  (war doch so?! )
> 
> Wir haben uns nix geschenkt, wollen lieber Skiurlaub buchen.
> Da wir kurz vor Weihnachten auch Geburtstag habe, gibt's da immer bissl mehr.
> ...



jop christoph ist richtig^^

wohin geht der urlaub?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2014)

Steht ja noch nicht, da Frauchen weder Ski noch Snowboard fährt.
Oder bisher nur 1 oder 2x vor 20 Jahren.

Bisher war ich in unserer Beziehung immer alleine, aber jetzt wollten wir ggf.doch mal zusammen in den Schnee.
Wird Richtung Großglockner gehen....
Zimmeranfragen laufen.
Vorher bin ich 4 Tage Snowboarden in Neukirchen.


----------



## Nemohinano (25. Dezember 2014)

na dann viel spaß!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Dezember 2014)

Satt und faul mach ich jetzt ein kleines Nickerchen






...eine weitere Tafel für die Wand...auf das noch viele dazu kommen. 

Hubschrauber machen Spaß 
....ich brauche nur wieder neue Lipos. 





Genießt die Feiertage! 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir selbst einen Banshee Prime Rahmen in rot geschenkt. Und alle Teile dazu ;-) Ist fast alles schon auf der Post, demnächst geht's aufbauen los. Und als Geschenkt gab's von allen zusammen ne neue Kamera, Sony Alpha 6000. Spricht eigentlich für einen Aufbauthread....

Das Prime wird ne geile Ballermaschine und das Scalpel wird damit hoffentlich in Zukunft etwas geschont, da hab ich dieses Jahr so viel zerlegt inkl. 2x Rahmen kaputt... ich will das Ding eigentlich noch ne Weile fahren.


----------



## Redrocky (25. Dezember 2014)

@ Nemo: Danke für die Shops


----------



## Nemohinano (25. Dezember 2014)

Redrocky schrieb:


> @ Nemo: Danke für die Shops


gerne


----------



## InoX (25. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir gab's unter anderem alle Starwarsfilme als Box auf Blu-ray. Da war ich bis jetzt immer zu geizig für.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2014)

Die kommt bei mir, sobald ich die mit Luke schauen darf. Im Moment müsste ich noch alleine schauen
"Her lack of interest is disturbing!"


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2014)

Mooin!
Soo zumindest isses heute nur neblig... ma schaun hoffentlich klärt das auf, dann heute Nammitach asphaltschneider


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2014)

Gerade eine Stunde Rolle... Jippi :-/


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Dezember 2014)

Moin, Moin, 
...kennt jemand aus den nördlichen Gefilden dieses weiße Zeug 





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2014)

Hier soll morgen angeblich der große Wintereinbruch kommen...bin gespannt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> ...kennt jemand aus den nördlichen Gefilden dieses weiße Zeug
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, von hier heute!?


----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2014)

War gerade Rennrad fahrn... Jetzt glaub ich das mit dem Wintereinbruch auch. War die ganze Zeit so um die 0Grad. Selbst die Handschuhe  Marke "Sibirien", die ich mir von Vaddi geliehen hatte haben runter net mehr so ganz geholfen


----------



## mete (26. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns war heute Winterwunderland...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2014)

...und ich war mir ne Fatbiker am Strand u im Wasser unterwegs  nun wird es auch hier kalt


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2014)

Jupp heute hast bei uns auch sowas weisses gegeben...

Heut Abend ist spinnig mit Schatzi angesagt...naja...machen wir mal;-)


----------



## Nemohinano (27. Dezember 2014)

guten morgen leute. heute steht meine erste schneefahrt dieses jahr an.
obwohl....ist eher angezuckert da draussen^^
schönen tag euch und ein schönes wochenende^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. Dezember 2014)

guten Morgen.
Ich werde auch gleich ein wenig durch den Schnee fahren. Ist zwar nicht viel aber etwas haben wir auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier pisst es nur... Ist aber auch 6grad warm.


----------



## InoX (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier sind minus fünf. Also wird's auch nicht sonderlich schlammig.

Bella hat gestern mit mir starwars Episode 1 geguckt und fand es gut... Die wird langsam....


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
jetzt noch bis um Eins arbeiten und dann versuche ich auch mal wieder auf's Rad zu kommen. 
Vorhin waren es hier -3'C aber trotzdem noch matschig im Gelände. 

http://mobil.ga-bonn.de/bonn/bonn/B...24115.html?utm_referrer=http://m.facebook.com

Krasses Urteil 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

Wir ham hier schon 10cm...jetzt gehts erstmal mit Vaddi in die Muckibude und heute nammitach dreh ich dann mal ne schneerunde mitm Ragley denke ich, wenn alles schön durchgefroren ist.

Gut das ich gestern nochmal RR fahren war, jetzt geht das wieder wochenlang net mehr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin.

Die 10cm dürften wir auch haben. Feldi oben noch mehr...

Eben den Gehweg geräumt, jetzt schon wieder zu.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir mal das Canyon Strive AL 6.0 Race genauer angeschaut. Das finde ich schonmal sehr geil! Gerade das mit dem ShapeShifter finde ich recht interessant... MENSCH ich hoffe ich weis endlich Crosser/Enduro bis ich fuer das FahrradLeasing gruenes Licht  habe...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier kommen gerade erst die kleinen Flocken. Nix weiß und so


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

@Sascha Enduro und fertig bringt mehr Spaß! Wenn das Enduro die Stradivari ist ist der Crosser ein umgedrehter Kochtopf mit nem Holzlöffel


Vaddi hat die Faxen dicke mit dem schlechten Wetter... grad hatter ne bkool Rolle geordert


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> @Sascha ...Wenn das Enduro die Stradivari ist ist der Crosser ein umgedrehter Kochtopf mit nem Holzlöffel
> ...


Hae???


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> @Sascha Enduro und fertig bringt mehr Spaß! Wenn das Enduro die Stradivari ist ist der Crosser ein umgedrehter Kochtopf mit nem Holzlöffel
> 
> 
> Vaddi hat die Faxen dicke mit dem schlechten Wetter... grad hatter ne bkool Rolle geordert
> ...



bkool- Rolle. Liest sich schon interessant. Allerdings funktioniert mein Tacx Fortius mit TTS4 Software und Stages Powermeter aktuell perfekt.
Man könnte ja mal die 30 Tage Testmöglichkeit in Anspruch nehmen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

Ham auch erstmal die 30tage bestellt... mal schauen bin mal gespannt auf den wattmesser


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

Problem: im Keller kein Internet und Watt Kurbel schon am rad


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

mussten auch nochn wlanrepeater für'n Dachboden besorgen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Problem: im Keller kein Internet und Watt Kurbel schon am rad


Mit dLan geht es auch durch Stahlbetondecken 
...funktioniert super. 
http://www.devolo.com/de/Produkte/dLAN-500-AVplus

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

Kenne ich... Auch schon an gedacht,... Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, das der Keller an der selben Phase hängt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

Es darf über keine Spule laufen, ansonsten musst du ein paar Meter Lankabel ausrollen. 

Phase ist egal, muss nur alles auf einer Seite vom Stromzähler sein. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Taugt das dLan was?


Wollten eben zum Familienbrunch ein Ort weiter.
Nix!!
Hier steht alles! Gerade die Frankfurter Opas mit dickem Benz/BMW und abgefahrenen Winterreifen.
Der Schneeräumdienst hat wohl Betriebsausflug oder so....  Hier passiert nämlich nix.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

Das meinte ich doch


----------



## dor michü (27. Dezember 2014)

D-lan funktioniert super, hatte ich selbst Jahrelang....hätts noch rumliegen ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier ists auch wunderbar. Geht durch das ganze Haus, mittlerweile Gen.2 mit W-Lan dazu


----------



## xeitto (27. Dezember 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal das Canyon Strive AL 6.0 Race genauer angeschaut. Das finde ich schonmal sehr geil! Gerade das mit dem ShapeShifter finde ich recht interessant... MENSCH ich hoffe ich weis endlich Crosser/Enduro bis ich fuer das FahrradLeasing gruenes Licht  habe...


Hab ich auch überlegt, geiles Teil. Aber ich wollte dann doch ein 29er als Enduro haben - und es ist dann doch ein Banshee geworden.

Und wegen Enduro vs. Crosser: Ich hab jetzt "alles" ausser Crosser... rate mal was ich vermisse


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2014)

naja... ich habe ja den ssp OnOne Crosser  Gaaaanz so ist es ja net


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

War eben im schnee spieln..anstrengend und langsam wars 2:17 für 28.68km und 611hm..durchschnittspuls 147Bremst iwe das weiße zeug


----------



## mete (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich war 4h Fatbiken und habe dabei gleich mal meine Actioncam ausprobiert. Ruckelt ganz schön am Helm, gibt es da bessere Montagemöglichkeiten? Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

Lenker ruckelt mehr als helm...was hastn du für ne Cam? bei der gopro hatte ich nie ruckelprobs


----------



## BENDERR (27. Dezember 2014)

vor der brust?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (27. Dezember 2014)

na dann zeig mal was Mete


----------



## mete (27. Dezember 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Lenker ruckelt mehr als helm...was hastn du für ne Cam? bei der gopro hatte ich nie ruckelprobs



GoPro wollte ich nicht wegen des Teletubby-Looks. Ich habe so ein kleines China-Ding (ca. 7cm lang und 2cm Durchmesser). Die sieht man kaum und von der Auflösung her ist sie in Ordnung. Für die Brust wüsste ich keine Montagemöglichkeit und wahrscheinlich würde sie mich dort auch stören.


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2014)

Mmh kann sein, dass es an deiner Kamera liegt mit der gopro hatte ich das aufm Helm nie.

Hab grad nur ein Uraltvideo gefunden, bei den anderen hatte ich immer die Kamera am Lenker. Tendenziell ruckelt es am lenker aber mehr






Damals noch mit der guten alten 140mm Pike


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Dezember 2014)

Je schwerer und enger der Helm, umso geringer die Vibrationen. 
Auf der Schulter oder vor der Brust ist es am ruhigsten wenn der Helm nix wiegt... oder man hat die Sony-Actioncam ... die hat die beste Bildstabilisierung. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ich war 4h Fatbiken und habe dabei gleich mal meine Actioncam ausprobiert. Ruckelt ganz schön am Helm, gibt es da bessere Montagemöglichkeiten? Lenker?


Welches Modell hast du?   Günstige und gute Alternative zur GoPro evtl.???? Tips?  
Und über ein Videoclip freuen wir uns hier auch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2014)

Heute standen eigentlich 180 km auf dem Plan. Natürlich wieder rechtzeitig krank geworden


----------



## Fischie (28. Dezember 2014)

Als stiller Mitleser melde ich mich nun auch mal zu Wort und sage:

Happy Birthday @onkel_doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2014)

Dankeeeeee...so, nun bin ich auch im 40iger Club.

Wollte heute einen snowride machen bevor es weggeht mit Freundin aber an das ist bei uns nicht zu denken im Moment. Wir haben hier Sturmwinde und schneeböhen...no Way im Moment.

Dann halt chillen und morgen wieder aufs bike...


----------



## dor michü (28. Dezember 2014)

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben nur knapp 5-10cm Schnee, aber dafür ist es im Moment trocken und windstill. Da geh ich doch gerade ne runde biken


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2014)

Da ich heute nicht aufs Rad komme, habe ich mal die ersten, bereits vorhandenen Teile für das Stadtrad zusammengesteckt... 









Irgendwie habe ich aber nicht alle Teile des Steuersatzes gefunden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2014)

oh das wird  welche Laufradgröße??


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2014)

Das wird was ganz Billiges. Mehr als 250 € investiere ich nicht. Kommen 26-Zoll-Laufräder rein (mit V-Brakes). Das wird das Teuerste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Dezember 2014)

ist doch ok  auch sowas rollt   was hast du da für eine gabel verbaut preis??


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2014)

Es soll mich ja nur innerorts von A nach B bringen. Die Gabel ist die Surly Instigator, die bereits im Big Forest verbaut war. Dafür brauche ich noch die Cantisockel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das wird was ganz Billiges. Mehr als 250 € investiere ich nicht. Kommen 26-Zoll-Laufräder rein (mit V-Brakes). Das wird das Teuerste...



Ach, ich wollte doch mal im Keller nach Teilen schauen. 
V's sollte ich haben. Noch Interesse, Christian?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, ich wollte doch mal im Keller nach Teilen schauen.
> V's sollte ich haben. Noch Interesse, Christian?



Hi Marco,

joa Bremsen habe ich noch nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2014)

Sooo auch wieder da. 2:16h Schneebiken, musste aber einiges laufen. 40cm Pulver war einfach zu tief. Aber die 100.000hm voll gemacht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> joa Bremsen habe ich noch nicht



Schick mal bitte deine Email-Addy per PN!

Gruß


----------



## InoX (28. Dezember 2014)

Alles Gute Jens.

Ich war heute nur auf meinem Sofa nachdem ich erst um 5 zuhause war. Habe dann mit Bella noch Episode 2 und 3 geguckt. Ihr gefällt es immer noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß im Club der Vierziger


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2014)

danke euch...

sind auch zurück vom bodyflying in zürich. kurz aber geil wars...


----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2014)

10cm-15cm Neuschnee...und ab geht der Doppelroller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde gleich das Enduro-HT ausgraben 

Der Hund war erst nicht so angetan vom Schnee, dann wars aber doch ganz witzig. So früh war noch kein Salz gestreut das ihn zwischen den Pfoten jucken könnte.


----------



## xeitto (29. Dezember 2014)

hier -6 Grad, Schnee, starker Wind... das wird bei mir heute nix mit biken


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2014)

Hier schneit es wie ab. War eben mit Frau und Kind auf dem Kandel Schlitten fahren. Da mein Rollenrad (Zaboo) auf einen Ersatz für die gestern gerissenen Sattelstützenklemme wartet geht auch kein rollen fahren...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Dezember 2014)

ach Schlittenfahren klingt ja auch viel viel besser


----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja, früh losfahren lohnt sich echt. Auf der Hintour hatten wir durchgängig fast jungfräulichen Schnee und himmlische Ruhe, zurück dann leider schon wieder der ganz normale Großstadtwahnsinn...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2014)

Fehlt nur noch die Sonne  zum Schnee. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die Sonne  zum Schnee.



war (und ist immer noch) genug da . Wir brauchen übrigens ein Fatbike-Tandem .


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2014)

mete schrieb:


> war (und ist immer noch) genug da . Wir brauchen übrigens ein Fatbike-Tandem .


...und ein Anti-Schutzblech-Filter für die Knipse 

Fatbiketandem... oder eins mit Kufe vorn und Schneekette hinten. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2014)

Knapp 2,5h bei 10cm Schnee im Wald. Mensch war das spaßig  Fast jede Kurve quer genommen.
Dank Alufolie unter der Einlegesohle auch keine kalten Füße bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2014)

10cm? Dafuer darf ich nicht weiter als aus der Tiefgarage. Sobald ich in Wald komme sind es hier 30-40 :/


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2014)

Also bei uns ist im Wald tendenziell weniger als auf offenen Straßen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir bei Bike24 die wärmenden Sohlen gekauft... letztes Jahr.... funktioniert wunderbar,  muss nur etwas Sauerstoff in die Schuhe gelangen 
http://www.thermopad.de/index.php?page=index
Hält die Füße bzw. die Zehen schön warm....hatte nur die Zehenwärmer im Schuh.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei Bike24 die wärmenden Sohlen gekauft... letztes Jahr.... funktioniert wunderbar,  muss nur etwas Sauerstoff in die Schuhe gelangen
> http://www.thermopad.de/index.php?page=index
> Hält die Füße bzw. die Zehen schön warm....hatte nur die Zehenwärmer im Schuh.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Hab auch solche Dinger...so einmalteile von Rose...sind top!, aber leider habsch die vogestern aufgebraucht..


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2014)

Echt? Dabei fahre ich die ganze Zeit noch Sommerschuhe ohne Überzieher. Gut auf der Straße bräuchte man jetzt welche, aber im Wald?
Wichtig waren heute aber die Unterziehhandschuhe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2014)

Drei Stunden komme ich auch so einigermaßen ohne besondere Maßnahmen über die Zeit, aber länger nicht ohne dicke Handschuhe und Sohlenwärmer.

Um ungehindert trinken zu können, habe ich gestern das Wasser immer wieder in die Blase zurück gepustet... hatte so nur kleine Eisklumpen im Mundstück. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2014)

Hatte auch so einen Minirucksack dabei. Allerdings einfach eine Trinkflasche rein gesteckt.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2014)

Auch zurück vom snowride heute2:25h... bei uns auch 20-30cm...man sucht sich halt ab und an ne gute route zum biken... starr und mit purgatory...

Am anfang noch gut dann kam der starke Schneefall zu uns...phuu das gibt gleich wieder einige cm Neuschnee...


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2014)

Grad geschraubt:




Sorry wegen Potatocam


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2014)

Das Orange gefällt mir gut, nur nicht die zittrige, unruhige Leitungsführung. Lässt sich aber leider nicht vermeiden, außer man kombiniert Nokon mit einer klassischen schwarzen Hülle. Den Übergang habe mir selber gebastelt....hält am Epic schon mehrere Jahre und ist auch längsstabil. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (29. Dezember 2014)

mete schrieb:


> war (und ist immer noch) genug da





onkel_doc schrieb:


> Auch zurück vom snowride heute2:25h... bei uns auch 20-30cm...man sucht sich halt ab und an ne gute route zum biken... starr und mit purgatory...
> 
> Am anfang noch gut dann kam der starke Schneefall zu uns...phuu das gibt gleich wieder einige cm Neuschnee...



Fatbikes haben eben doch ihre Berechtigung. 40cm Neuschnee waren damit noch kein großes Problem. Heute gleich mal die bespikten Dillingers aufgezogen, da es ab und an doch schon ganz schön glatt war und wir uns auch einmal geschmissen haben...


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Orange gefällt mir gut, nur nicht die zittrige, unruhige Leitungsführung. Lässt sich aber leider nicht vermeiden, außer man kombiniert Nokon mit einer klassischen schwarzen Hülle. Den Übergang habe mir selber gebastelt....hält am Epic schon mehrere Jahre und ist auch längsstabil.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Nee da hab ich die kompletten nokons lieber. Stimmt das Zitterige nervt etwas, aber vielleich setzt sich das ja noch.
Das wirklich problem ist, dass die Bremsleitung für die HR Bremse für den Rahmen zu kurz is...jez kannsch mir ne neue einbaun. Habbich ja so gerne wie Bauchschmerzen-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2014)

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2014)

Fehlt nur noch Bier, BBQ und nen paar M16 und die RedNeckparty is komplett


----------



## InoX (29. Dezember 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Fatbikes haben eben doch ihre Berechtigung. 40cm Neuschnee waren damit noch kein großes Problem. Heute gleich mal die bespikten Dillingers aufgezogen, da es ab und an doch schon ganz schön glatt war und wir uns auch einmal geschmissen haben...





Habe mich heute in fast 7 Stunden auch einmal wegen Glätte geschmissen. Das andere mal war ein Borstein unter Schnee.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
hier ist es auch glatt aber noch gut fahrbar....in der Mitte der Straße    ... und es schneit noch weiter, soll aber schon wieder wärmer werden 




InoX schrieb:


> Habe mich heute in fast 7 Stunden auch einmal wegen Glätte geschmissen. Das andere mal war ein Borstein unter Schnee.


Habe mich heute in fast 7 Stunden auch zweimal geschmissen, einmal wegen Glätte und das andere Mal war ein Bordstein unterm Schnee... 

....ist die Übersetzung richtig?

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2014)

Hier ist schon wieder zu warm für Schnee. Ich befürchte Schnalz und Matsch.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
Wir sind hier immernoch eingeschneit....wird sich wohl auch die nächsten drei Tage nix dran ändern...


----------



## xeitto (30. Dezember 2014)

Same here


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2014)

Hier waere 1a CrosserSchneeWetter... ich war auch schon gerichtet um 1,5-2h mit dem Crosser zu den Schwiegereltern zum Mittagessen zu fahren... aber meiner Frau ist es nicht gut, so das ich sie nicht alleine fahren lassen kann/will... ergo: alles ausziehen und heute wohl nix mit radfahren...


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> hier ist es auch glatt aber noch gut fahrbar....in der Mitte der Straße    ... und es schneit noch weiter, soll aber schon wieder wärmer werden
> 
> 
> ...



Sagt ja das gleiche.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Sagt ja das gleiche.


Genau....nur verständlicher 

...ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste und manchmal dauert es halt ein bisschen länger 

Aber so ein kleines Quiz am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.  ..... 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja dann habe ich ja für deine Unterhaltung gesorgt. Muss du arbeiten?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2014)

"Leider "... ist im Handel und erst recht in unserem Handwerk üblich, aber morgen Vormittag haben wir geschlossen. 
Im Prinzip geht es immer von Mo - Fr. 8.30-18.00 und Sa. bis 13.00.... teilweise auch noch Sonntags. Unterbrochen durch 14Tage Urlaub 
....Was solls... gibt Schlimmeres 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht macht es dir ja auch Spaß. Dann wäre es ok.


Habe gestern meinen ersten Verkauf gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns ist im Moment Schnee unter...

Ich geh mal auf die rolle heute... morgen soll's schöner sein.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2014)

Bin gerade wieder reingekommen...war super heute. War die letzte runde für 2014 morgen is rumgammeln und Böllern angesacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2014)

Bin heute mal wieder eine ruhige Runde gefahren. Aufgrund der Silvestervorbereitungen ist der Weg durch die Stadt ziemlich nervig gewesen. Dazu kommt noch der Schneematsch, da man den Schnee ja von der Straße auf die Radwege schieben muss... Aber immerhin kaum Menschen unterwegs. Ich hoffe, dass die Belastung nicht zu früh kam.
So, nun weiter im letzten Arbeitstag des Jahres (1/2 Tag, Home Office ).


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2014)

Morgen dann wohl das letzte Rennen für dieses Jahr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2014)

Wer weiß, vielleicht fährst du am 32.12. noch eins


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2014)

Oder Abends...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Morgen dann wohl das letzte Rennen für dieses Jahr.


Also geh es gelassen an, nicht das du noch auf die letzten Stunden ne Sülze baust. ....könnte sein, das unterm Schlamm noch Eis ist.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2014)

Jolanda macht jetzt erst Bekanntschaft mit dem Thema Wattmessung: http://acrossthecountry.net/interview-mit-jolanda-neff-eine-delikate-angelegenheit/


----------



## xeitto (30. Dezember 2014)

Kann einer von Euch ein Race Face Kettenblatt (NW, schwarz, 104mm, 32 Zähne) brauchen? Hab Quatsch bestellt bei CRC und bevor ich das nach England zurückschicke...


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2014)

Heute 4h Fatbiken mit der Erkenntnis, dass die 45NRTH Dillinger im Winter alles besser können, als die On-One Floater. Hatte schon Angst, die Investition war vergebens .


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jolanda macht jetzt erst Bekanntschaft mit dem Thema Wattmessung: http://acrossthecountry.net/interview-mit-jolanda-neff-eine-delikate-angelegenheit/


Gerade höre ich förmlich wie sascha durch den schnee Stapft und zwei Stages Kurbeln in die Tonne kloppt


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2014)

Ne ne,... die bleiben. Ich bin da schon ein bisschen der daten-junky... Wahrscheinlich kommt noch eine dritte, aber mal sehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Kann einer von Euch ein Race Face Kettenblatt (NW, schwarz, 104mm, 32 Zähne) brauchen? Hab Quatsch bestellt bei CRC und bevor ich das nach England zurückschicke...



Die Rückgabe ist bei denen sehr unkompliziert und geht zügig. Ein Kumpel hat schonmal einen Satz Bremsbeläge zu CRC zurückgeschickt und ich dachte dabei schon, dass das ein wenig bescheuert sei.


----------



## Nemohinano (31. Dezember 2014)

guten morgen leute.
einen guten rutsch/ride wünsch ich euch.


----------



## xeitto (31. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Rückgabe ist bei denen sehr unkompliziert und geht zügig. Ein Kumpel hat schonmal einen Satz Bremsbeläge zu CRC zurückgeschickt und ich dachte dabei schon, dass das ein wenig bescheuert sei.


ja, nur ist heute der letzte tag für die kostenlose rückgabe, ich hab keine zeit und fliege am freitag noch in urlaub  kommt dann also in bikemarkt...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen.


Hier Land unter. 
Auf jungfräulichem Schnee klemmt's sogar teilweise mit den Fatbikes (Aussage Schwager).

Die Straßen gehen so...
Sieht schööön aus, das Weiß, aber ich habe immer so ein wenig Bammel um mein Auto.


Eigentlich könnte ich mal die letzten Daten vom Garmin in gc hochladen. In 2014 wird kein km mehr dazukommen.
Letzte Fahrt war Ende November. 
Gestern gab's die letztes Runde Antibiotikum.

Wünsche euch einen Guten Rutsch.





xeitto schrieb:


> Kann einer von Euch ein Race Face Kettenblatt (NW, schwarz, 104mm, 32 Zähne) brauchen? Hab Quatsch bestellt bei CRC und bevor ich das nach England zurückschicke...



Wenn es ein 34T wäre, dann gerne.
Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2014)

Ach das wird schon wieder!

Wünsch auch allen einen guten rutsch. Werd mich jetzt erstmal noch a bisserl um den Unikrempel kümmern....schnee taut hier so vor sich hin. Et is total Neblig-.- ganz toll an silvester


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2014)

Wuensche auch 'nen guten Rutsch. 

Hier taut noch nicht sooo viel, aber es ist mit dem Crosser ganz gut fahrbar (in der Ebene)





Aber eines habe ich gemerkt: SSP und Watt Training kannst du knicken! 
Ergo: ich tendiere wieder mehr zum Crosser/Gravegrinder mit Stages  Aber ich glaub das wechselt bis es soweit ist noch 1243081294 mal


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin immernoch fürs Enduro
Man muss es mal nüchtern durchrechnen. Mit dem Enduro wirst du zwangsläufig fahrtechnisch runter schneller werden, als mit dem kleinen Trainingseffekt den du noch zusätzlich durch das weitere Rad mit Wattkurbel erzeugst.
Zumal du ja schon zwei Wattmesser hast. Rennen werden oft auch runter entschieden


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2014)

JA... nuechtern...

Ok: unter der Woche ist fahren mit dem Enduro eher nicht. Da ich ja von der Arbeit erstmal 20 Minuten brauche bis ich wieder an einem Berg bin. Mehr als 2h hab ich unter der Woche so gut wie nie. Da ist der Crosser eher was.
Dazu kommt, das ich auch gerne mal mit dem Rennrad/Crosser durch den Hochschwarzwald duese. So >100km mit mehreren Bergen ueber 1000m. Das geht mit den SSP nun wirklich nicht 

Was noch dazu kommt. Ihr habt doch schon die zwei Videos wo ich lustig den Kandel runter ballere. Das ist beides mal mit dem Hardtail mit 10cm Federgabel. Glaubt ihr wirklich, das ich da mit dem Enduro noch wesentlich schneller runter kann (ok in dem einen Felsfeld schon). Zumal ich da eh als schon nicht wirklich schneller fahren will, weil ich nie weis, ob nicht hinter einer Kurve ein Wanderer steht.
Ich bin da ja mit dem Specci Enduro runter. War ja schon lustig. Aber der einzige "Mehrwert" zum Epic fand ich egentlich nur, das ich etwas mehr Luft zum Limit, was das Rad kann hatte.

Also rein nuechtern: Enduro waere eigentlich nur um am Woe bissle moshen. Den Crosser kann ich immer fahren. 

ps.: bergab hab ich eher keine Defizite  Ich bin zu fett und zu lahm.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2014)

Immer Crosser dauerhaft. Letztes Rennen war extrem schlammig, ich bin ungelogen die halbe Runde gelaufen 

Dann einen guten Rutsch euch allen, ich bin heute ja schon genug gerutscht


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Immer Crosser dauerhaft. ...


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Dezember 2014)

Crosser kannst einfach immer fahren, Straße, Trails, Waldautobahn, mit der Familie... DER Allrounder


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2014)

Richtig!


----------



## mete (31. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Crosser kannst einfach immer fahren, Straße, Trails, Waldautobahn, mit der Familie... DER Allrounder



Ich behaupte mal, dass das mit dem MTB genauso geht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Dezember 2014)

Greets Jungs...alles gute euch allen...


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2014)

so noch 25 min 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Januar 2015)

Alle gut angekommen im neuen Jahr?	   
 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2015)

Jup alles gut! Frohes neues!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues zusammen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2015)

Prost Neujahr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2015)

morgähn...euch auch...ein neues bikereiches jahr...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Januar 2015)

Ich habe dieses Jahr noch gar nicht geschlafen. 
Dafür konnte ich gerade einen eisigen aber schönen Sonnenaufgang zusammen mit meinem Hund verbringen.


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2015)

Schlaf wird überbewertet


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Januar 2015)

Guten Spätmorgen Allerseits 

Euch auch ein top 2015! 

Hier scheint die Sonne.... auf geht zur Neujahrstour ....der Sascha ist schon wieder rein.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2015)

Das dachte sich Lukas auch
Dafür konnte ich bei herrlichem Wetter in völliger Stille 1,5h mit dem Crossen durch den Winter





Jens du Stalker! ;-)


----------



## rener (1. Januar 2015)

Sturzfreies, schnelles 2015. Happy trails. Jetzt muss der speck erst mal runter


----------



## InoX (1. Januar 2015)

Euch ein frohes neues Jahr. Ich steh jetzt erst mal auf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch wieder zurück von der ersten Schlammrunde 2015 




...die Sonne war herrlich 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2015)

Schlamm??? Von dem träum ich...





















grüsse aus klein Alaska...


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Januar 2015)

Bin vor 'ner Stunde wieder aus Flensburg zurückgekommen - dort habe ich Silvester gefeiert. Heute souverän bis um 17 Uhr geschlafen und dann direkt ins Auto, 430 km abreißen. Man, waren die Straßen leer  Mal schauen, wie es morgen wettertechnisch aussieht. Ich würde ja schon gern mal wieder so richtig Rad fahren... Ach ja, frohes Neues euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr, tolle Bikes und Gesundheit! Mich hats auch wieder mal mit Männerschnupfen erwischt! 
Pünktlich am Abend des letzten Arbeitstages ging es los.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/11586619/Maennerschnupfen


----------



## Metrum (2. Januar 2015)

Noch ein Bild vom Skisport hinterher. Frauen passen ja immer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
meine Karre sieht nach der Schlammrunde aus 
...da hat der Jens wahrscheinlich kein Problem 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schlamm??? Von dem träum ich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....obwohl solche Geräte für so weißes Zeugs besser wären 







Metrum schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr, tolle Bikes und Gesundheit! Mich hats auch wieder mal mit Männerschnupfen erwischt!
> Pünktlich am Abend des letzten Arbeitstages ging es los.
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/11586619/Maennerschnupfen


Gute Besserung und eine verständnisvolle Frau 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Januar 2015)

Metrum schrieb:


> Mich hats auch wieder mal mit Männerschnupfen erwischt!
> Pünktlich am Abend des letzten Arbeitstages ging es los.



Ich werde den Mist gerade auch nicht los


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2015)

Hier ist es bei 3-4 grad am Dauerpissen... Aber ich habe heute Ruhetag


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2015)

Nabend!

Noch ein FROHES 2015 in die Runde... 
(oder hatte ich das schon )

Heute herrscht hier Eiszeit. Es pisst und friert gleich. 
Sauglatt auf den Straßen!

Am WE werde ich evtl. nach > 4 Wochen Pause endlich mal wieder auf's Rad steigen. 
Aktuell fehlt mir ein wenig (m)ein Crosser..


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2015)

Na dann viel Erfolg am Wochenende! Wird schon

Ich geh jez erstmal auffe Rolle. Hab mir jetzt mal ein paar Folgen Elementary auff Rolle angeschaut. Ziemlich cool gemachte SerieMacht lust auf mehr


----------



## xeitto (3. Januar 2015)

Schone grüße aus Portugal. 15 grad & geile Wellen, was will man Anfang Januar mehr...


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2015)

Wahaaa ok jez bin ich offiziell neidisch!
Viel Spaß

Hab totalen Muskelkater im Ar***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Januar 2015)

moin leute

und wieder schön im niesel-piesel Wetter unterwegs gewesen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2015)

Tach! Bin heute um 900 aus dem Haus um Gerümpel siff den Schrott zu bringen und meinen kleinen einen großen Kleiderschrank zu kaufen... Um 1600 waren wir dann fertig und nicht nur mit dem Schrank!!!
Eigentlich wollte ich noch auf die Rolle,... Aber ging gar nix. Habe noch die neue hope sattelklemme (echt schönes teil!) und den 28' Adapter in der Rolle montiert. Dann noch kurz geschaut ob alles passt. Rolle geht nun auch gut bis 500watt, aber ich heute nicht mehr 

Zum Thema fitness Studio: ich bin auch grade am über liegen mit eine (bis) 100kg Langhantel und den Ständer dazu zu kaufen... Bis auf Kniebeugen bekommt ich sonst als gut mit Körpergewicht hin...


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2015)

Übungen mit Körpergewicht in allen ehren, aber bei einigen Sachen ist das Eisen durch nix zu ersetzten als durch noch mehr eisen
Da Hilft auch kein Funktional Fitness Rumgehampel mit Bällen oder Gummibändern


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2015)

Solange das schneller macht?!


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2015)

Klar hat das seine Berechtigung und es macht schneller, aber irgendwo sind dem auch grenzen Gesetzt.
Da geht nix über die gute alte Langhantel


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2015)

Ich bezweifle ja eher, dass es viel bringt. Als allgemeiner Schutz beim Stürzen oder fürs Bikehandling sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2015)

Klar soll ja alles nur "untersützen". Zugegeben ich renne auch nicht nur ins Fitnessstudio um beim Biken schneller zu sein Aber insgesamt isses halt für den gesamten köper nicht schlecht. Gerade was vernachlässigte muskelpartien beim Biken angeht usw. Bei den 24h sologeschichten, hab ich da auch lieber einen guten Stützapparat. Nach Magenprobs sind Rückenprobs da der beliebteste ausfallgrund...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube auch, dass der gemeine Mountainbiker da weniger Probleme hat, als jemand der immer nur 200km auf dem Renner schrubbt. 
Im Gelände muss man eben doch gut auf dem Rad arbeiten.


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2015)

Jup. Bei dem IBC test von den DH Bikes mit dem Abstimmungen wie sie im WC gefahren wurden ist das auch aufgefallen. Das Bike von Ge Atherton war für die tester schlicht weg kaum fahrbar, weil sie einfach nicht genug am Rad arbeiten konnten:


> Auf den ersten Metern fühle ich mich noch recht wohl auf Gees Fury. Zwar macht sich die enorm straffe Gabel schnell bemerkt, doch solange es geradeaus geht, habe ich alles im Griff. Während der Hinterbau förmlich am Boden klebt und alles wegbügelt, was sich mir in den Weg stellt, muss ich an der Front aktiv arbeiten, um die Gabel im Zaun zu halten. Allzu oft versetzt es mir bei größeren Schlägen das Vorderrad, da die Gabel den Schlag kaum aufnimmt, sondern geradewegs an mich durchgibt. Es erfordert enorm viel Kraft mein Körpergewicht aktiv über den Lenker zu bringen, um so viel Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen, dass die Gabel dem Untergrund folgt und nicht bei jedem größeren Schlag das Bike nach oben hebt. Es dauert nicht lang und diese kraftraubende Prozedur fordert ihren Tribut. Nach weniger als 1 Minute Fahrzeit muss ich erschöpft anhalten, ich vermag es nicht mehr den Lenker noch länger zu halten.
> 
> Nach einer kurzen Pause setzte ich die Fahrt fort. In zahlreichen Anliegern bekommt ich zu spüren, was Gee zu Anfang über seine Fahrweise sagte. Es bedarf extrem viel Kraft den Oberkörper in Anliegern über dem Lenker zu halten, um ausreichend Druck und Traktion am Vorderrad zu generieren. Kraft die ich nicht habe. Schnell verfalle ich eine passive Haltung wodurch sich meinen Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten verlagert. So ist es mir nicht mehr möglich Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu halten. Immer wieder rutscht mir das Vorderrad weg und ich bin nur noch damit beschäftigt mich auf dem Rad zu halten. An einen flüssigen Race-Run über die volle Distanz einer Rennstrecke wäre mit diesem Setup und meiner physischen Grundlage nicht zu denken. Ich muss einsehen, dass Gee Bike nichts für mich ist, so gut mir die Geometrie des Rahmen und die Hinterbau-Performance auch gefällt.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2015)

gute nacht jungs...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> gute nacht jungs...


 "Guten Morgen" trifft es eher...


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2015)

moin du nachteule...sind wir ja zu zweit die nicht schlafen können...ich wälze gerade auch wieder probleme...private...:-(


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup. Bei dem IBC test von den DH Bikes mit dem Abstimmungen wie sie im WC gefahren wurden ist das auch aufgefallen. Das Bike von Ge Atherton war für die tester schlicht weg kaum fahrbar, weil sie einfach nicht genug am Rad arbeiten konnten:


Moinsen!
Son Gee Atherton ist aber auchn Tier


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> moin du nachteule...sind wir ja zu zweit die nicht schlafen können...ich wälze gerade auch wieder probleme...private...:-(



SchaiZZE sowas!  
Bei mir sind es die 3 Wochen "unausgelastet" auf der Couch zu gammeln.....   Verdrehte Uhrzeiten.
Wollte heute auf's Rad, aber der Schnee ist mir zu hoch.
Bringt nix, wenn ich ab der ersten Minute die Klamotten unter Wasser setzte und schwitze wie'n Schwein, bergab dann mir wieder Eine verpasse durch Zugluft.
Wollte bissl Grundlage rollen, wobei ich die Schwelle schon beim Schneeschieben überschreite.


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich über iwas grüble und net schlafen kann, dann ärger ich mich immer, weil man in dem Moment eh nix ändern kann-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Januar 2015)

Knapp 100km mit über 1100hm in 3:30h 
Eigentlich wollte ich weniger, aber Maps hat sich da wohl verrechnet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Ja,... kenne ich auch. Nervig ist es noch dazo, wenn man "es" nicht in der Hand hat...

So ich hab mal 110kg Eisen am Stil, nen Staender und etwas Lektuere bestellt... ich bin gespannt!
Ich merke es einfach, das mir max Kraft fehlt... komisch bei jemandem der mit 36 auf 11/34er Kassette im Schwarzwald rum eiert... ist aber so  jedenfalls merke ich das ich nicht weiter komme ohne an DER Schraube zu drehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn ich über iwas grüble und net schlafen kann, dann ärger ich mich immer, weil man in dem Moment eh nix ändern kann-.-


Hast recht und soweit bin ich jetzt auch...muss wohl...sonst zerfrisst mich die Situation...

Darum ist heute chilenischen angesagt und mal nix tun...studiere gerade über nen Wohnungskauf nach...Wechsel mit dem ganzen Geld...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Wohnungskauf? Das hat mir sich EINIGE schlaflose Nächte beschert...


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2015)

Das ist es nicht mal was mir schlaflose Nächte bereitet...finanziell stehen wir ja gut da...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Sondern? (Wenn ich fragen darf)

Bei mit war/ist es auch nicht das reine finanzielle. Es hat auch jeder, der unserer Zahlen kannte gesagt: "wenn das bei euch nicht reicht, reicht es bei keinem..." 
Eher: was kann/darf schief gehen. Da kommt ein bisschen der schwarz Maler bei mir raus. Ich brauche da 200%ige Sicherheit.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Januar 2015)

Beziehungsgeschichte...mehr möchte ich nicht sagen...im Netz eh nicht...das gehört intern besprochen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Ahh OK. Das sollte natürlich fix sein, wenn man so etwas zu zweit machen will/soll...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Januar 2015)

mhmmm


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja eher, dass es viel bringt.



Ich auch. Das bringt für's Radfahren fast nix, dafür eine menge Mehrgewicht. Nach immerhin 15 Jahren Rennrudern kann ich mir denke ich ein Statement dazu erlauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2015)

Hab mir heute nen Gammeltag vorgenommen...jetzt is mir iwe langweilich
GLeich mal Netflix durchstöbern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Aus meiner Erfahrung bringt die Kombination: Eisen und Beine was, definitiv!
Ich habe nur null Bock auf Studio.
RumpfÜbungen mache ich ja schon (bringt mir sich merklich was).

Ich wirf gleich ne Runde Akte-X an (amazon prime instant Video)... Meine Frau kannte das gar nicht wirklich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Januar 2015)

Heute zu Fuß 3h unterwges...





















Die Schlittenfahrer gingen mir auf die Exxr !!!!


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung bringt die Kombination: Eisen und Beine was, definitiv!



Die Frage ist nur, wofür und mit welchem Zeitaufwand. Maximalkraft ist sicherlich kein wirklicher Limiter bei Ausdauersportarten. Wenn man eh wenig Zeit hat, würde ich die lieber anderweitig in Dinge investieren, die pro Zeiteinheit wesentlich mehr bringen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist, das es nicht ersetzbar ist (musste ich auch feststellen). Aber jeden das seine...


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das es nicht ersetzbar ist.



Wo brauchst Du es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2015)

Zum rennen fahren?... Ließ mal "Krafttraining im Radsport" und unterhalte doch mal mit einem Sportwissentschaftler.
Es läuft einfach darauf hinaus: der Muskel arbeitet effektiver, je weiter er von seinem maximum weg arbeiten muss.
Ich war auch immer am schnellsten, wenn ich dem Winter durch auch Krafttraining machte.
Und 2-3x 30 Minuten nachdem ich von der Arbeit Grimm gefahren bin sind locker drin. Da habe ich auch mehr davon, als wurde ich da die 30 Minuten auf dem rad länger fahren.

Zudem ist mein linkes Knie "Schrott" mehrfach Miniskus und einmal Kreuzband (aus der Handball Zeit). Ich brauche alleine für meine Knie gut Muskulatur um mein Knie.


----------



## mete (4. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zum rennen fahren?... Ließ mal "Krafttraining im Radsport" und unterhalte doch mal mit einem Sportwissentschaftler.
> Es läuft einfach darauf hinaus: der Muskel arbeitet effektiver, je weiter er von seinem maximum weg arbeiten muss.
> Ich war auch immer am schnellsten, wenn ich dem Winter durch auch Krafttraining machte.
> Und 2-3x 30 Minuten nachdem ich von der Arbeit Grimm gefahren bin sind locker drin. Da habe ich auch mehr davon, als wurde ich da die 30 Minuten auf dem rad länger fahren.



Du hast Recht, jeder muss es selbst am besten wissen, was er macht. Mir ist schon klar, dass jede Art des Trainings irgendetwas bringt. Nur kann niemand den Nutzen des Krafttrainings  wirklich quantifizieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2015)

Mein Jahr startete radsporttechnisch eher bescheiden.
Am Samstag ist mir (zum Glück auf dem Heimweg) beim Schalten das Schaltauge abgerissen. Ich bin nie aufs Schaltwerk gefallen oder ähnliches... Und Ersatz ist schwer zu bekommen  (der Rahmenbauer kümmert sich aber drum). Da kam das fragile Schaltauge wohl nicht mit der Schaltwerksspannung zurecht. Gestern wollte ich dann mit dem Crosser fahren und nach 2 Plattfüßen innerhalb kürzester Zeit bin ich wieder nach Hause gegangen (weit gekommen bin ich ja nicht). Nochmals wollte ich nicht flicken. Besten Dank an diejenigen, die ihre Glasflaschen auf der Straße entsorgen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits , 
ich hab gestern meine Runde auch halbiert nachdem der strömende Regen dann auch noch anfing zu gefrieren. 


Zum Training meines Rückens habe ich mir das Teil aus der Fernsehwerbung (Wonder Core 2)geholt... und bis jetzt macht es noch Spaß.  Um mit Gewichten rumzuspielen fehlt mir die Lust...hoffe mal, das es was bringt und ich erst nach 5 Stunden und nicht schon nach 3 h meinen Rücken spüre. 


Ersatzschaltaugen bestelle ich immer gleich mit dem Rahmen mit und schleppe die 5g immer mit mir rum.... es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ein fehlendes Schaltauge im Urlaub.


Jens, das wird schon wieder....der Frühling ist nicht mehr weit hin 


Sascha, nimm ein Enduro.... trainiert super den Körper und macht gelenkschonend extrem viel Spaß.... oder hast irgendwann jede Radgattung im Keller 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ersatzschaltaugen bestelle ich immer gleich mit dem Rahmen mit und schleppe die 5g immer mit mir rum.... es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ein fehlendes Schaltauge im Urlaub.



Es ist ein Schaltauge von Fixie Inc./Cycles for Heroes. Da wird es schwer, in Zukunft überhaupt etwas zu bekommen. Morgen sollte eins per Post vom Rahmenbauer eintreffen. Dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ggf. ein anderes passt (oder halt was nachbauen lassen, was keine so fragile Sollbruchstelle hat). Denn das Teil macht auch dann keinen haltbaren Eindruck, wenn man von meinem Fall absieht.


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2015)

Was verbaut der Rahmenbauer auch gerade so ein Schalttage


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2015)

Er hat mir mehrere vorgeschlagen/gezeigt und das verbaute habe ich mir ausgesucht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2015)

Tach! Ich habe heute FTP Test auf der Rolle gemacht (Sufferfest:RubberGlove)... es war schrecklich! 
Was 4,5 Wochen krank kaputt machen... Abartig! Ende November lag ich bei ueber 330Watt FTP... jetzt sind es noch 285 Watt. Es war zu erwarten nach der Zwangspause, aber ich bin ECHT gefrustet! 

Enduro ? Crosser? Heute/Morgen erstmal vom Schock erholen und dann wieder ordentlich trainieren!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2015)

285 Watt ist doch nicht schlecht, wichtiger für mich wär ob die Pumpe ordentlich mitgespielt hat. 
...du solltest eben nicht so viel mit deiner Familie abhängen 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tach! Ich habe heute FTP Test auf der Rolle gemacht (Sufferfest:RubberGlove)... es war schrecklich!
> Was 4,5 Wochen krank kaputt machen... Abartig! Ende November lag ich bei ueber 330Watt FTP... jetzt sind es noch 285 Watt. Es war zu erwarten nach der Zwangspause, aber ich bin ECHT gefrustet!
> 
> Enduro ? Crosser? Heute/Morgen erstmal vom Schock erholen und dann wieder ordentlich trainieren!



Gemessen mit dem Stages?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2015)

Ja


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Gestern die Bkool Rolle ausprobiert. Das Teil hat Power
Muss an den Singlespeeder der dadrauf steht jez ne schaltung bauen. Manuell verstellen ist net und gestern gleich Alp d´huez hoch. Bin mit 32/15 fast stehen geblieben
Werdd jez erstmal das Rennrad raufbaun und das Rollenrad etwas tunen....


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2015)

Krass


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

man müsste die verwendete Gangkombination in die Software vom Trainer einlesen können, damit die Belastung bei verschiedenen Kombinationen in etwa gleich ist.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2015)

Stimmt Jens das wäre eigentlich ideal. Das Fahrgefühl is aber verdammt echt und viel leiser als die tacx. Nur das premiumabo von Vaddi für reallove Videos würde noch net freigeschaltet. Bin mal gespannt heute Abend mal etwas EB antesten


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2015)

ich meinte natürlich reallife


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2015)

Reallove? Schicken die dann noch eine hübsche Masseuse vorbei?


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2015)

Klar im premiumabo mit drin. Rundum sorglospaket


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (6. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte hier gehts um effektives Training......Jungs Frauen lenken da nur ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2015)

Was meinst warum ich zum Volleyball gehe? Ab und zu tut etwas Ablenkung doch gut


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2015)

Eben drum 

so grad mal eben neues Handygerät eingerichtet.... Und Alp dhuez und a bisserl die letzte tdf Etappe von 2012 gefahren 
Wattmesser von der bkool scheint ganz gut zu sein stimmt auf jedenfalls alles ziemlich genau mit den Daten meiner letzten LD überein


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Moin!
na alles senkrecht Jungs?
Hier is der schnee langsam wech...dafür is jez der nebel da^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> na alles senkrecht Jungs?
> Hier is der schnee langsam wech...dafür is jez der nebel da^^


Um die Zeit nicht mehr , der Morgen ist vorbei....PRIMOPRALA 






war gestern auf meiner Runde... durchgeschwitzt und eiskalt 




10s Selbstauslöser reichen nicht aus... ich bin zu lahm 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Jens da müsste aber schneller werden. immer Lichtschranken auffer Haushunde aufstellen hält doch auf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Jens da müsste aber schneller werden. immer Lichtschranken auffer Haushunde aufstellen hält doch auf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

Ich brauch einen leibeigenen Fotograf... der muss aber schneller sein als ich und ahnen wo ich lang fahre 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub das wär die Geschäftsidee für unser Studio  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2015)

Morgen ihr Pappnasen! 
Das Radong gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Morgen!
Ja, ich finde es auch sehr schick. Aber mir gefallen Enduros eh... darum schwanke ich ja auch immer wieder... 
Heute sollte eine Ladung Eisen kommen


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2015)

Der Postbote wird sich freuen.


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Wollte schon  fragen... Sascha was hat der Versand gekostet?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Das denke ich mir auch schon 
Ging noch, waren glaub ich 7Euro. Hatte auch schon mit wunder was gerechnet


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

Peinlich wird es, wenn die zarte Postbotin das Packet locker unter den Arm geklemmt abliefert und nicht schwitzt 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2015)

Unser Bote stöhnt immer schon bei zwei Paketen Hundefutter.


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

irgendjemand hat bei bkool das komplette Raam  hochgeladen. Wir sehen uns dann in 8Tagen wieder


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

...und nimm dir genug zum Essen und Trinken mit 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Sooo: Sufferfest:TheHunted! Schmerzhaft war es, aber gut. Hantelstange kam, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Staender.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2015)

Erst hat r2-bike den Schlauchreifen nicht lagernd und jetzt kam von bike24 das: "Leider ist bei dem Artikel DT Swiss Revolution Speichen 2,0/1,5/2,0 - schwarz Speichenlänge: 280mm eine Lagerfehlmenge aufgetreten. Der Versand verzögert sich somit leider um wenige Tage. Der Artikel befindet sich bereits auf dem Weg zu uns. Bitte entschuldigen Sie den Bestandsfehler. Trotz moderner Technik lassen sich solche Fehler leider nicht zu 100% ausschließen. "

Wird wohl nichts mehr mit dem LRS dieses Jahr. Vorhin habe ich mir noch den HR-Reifen am Unirenner durch eine Scherbe zerschossen, hat aber auch ein Jahr problemlos geklappt.


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Genau das hatte ich auch bei bike24 schon mit speichen. Seit dem order ich die immer bei AS


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, Speichen bestell ich auch immer bei AS


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2015)

Hat bis jetzt aber immer geklappt und ich bestelle nicht noch mal extra die Speichen wo anders.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Wuerde ich jetzt auch nicht... nur fuer die Zukunft


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B008HE...qid=1420644547&sr=1-13&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70
....das Teil hat mein Junge... stabil, oben etwas klapprig ineinander gesteckt, standfest. 

...für Sascha 
als Nackenschutz nimmt er so eine Heizungsrohrisolierung aus Schaumstoff vom Baumarkt. 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

So sieht auch meins aus... aber leider doch heute noch nicht gekommen. Nackenschutz!?!? HTFU! 
(oder mal sehen, wie es so ist )


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Also Nackenschutz wirst du bei 100kg brauchen.Da wirds Böse.
Bei so kinderspielzeuggewichten wie  50kg brauchste die net, die hdie kannste ja fast komplett mir den Armen halten. und wenn du fertig bist so übern kopp heben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Najaaa... laut Lehrbuch liegt die Stange NICHT auf den Wirbeln sondern auf den Schultern


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Muskelmasse is aber net stahlhart und wird auch nen bissl eingedrückt, also wird es zwangsläufig bei 100kg recht unangenehm auch für die wirbel.
Mach du erstmal. Du bist schneller beim Nackenschutz als du "Philipp hatte mal wieder recht" sagen kannstZumindest bei 100kg
Mal abgesehen davon ist die 100kg stange auch unangenehm auf den muskeln^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

http://8tracks.imgix.net/i/000/401/...65&sharp=15&vib=10&fm=jpg&fit=max&w=200&h=200





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Jajaaa... ich rechne auch damit, keine Sorge!


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2015)

nackenpolster is quatsch. 
ich hatte selbst bei 120 kg keins benutzt.. wenn die stange richtig liegt drückt da auch nix


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Also ich finde es mit deutlich angenehmer. 
Vielleicht hast du ja auch mehr Muskelmasse an den Schultern als ich^^

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nemohinano (7. Januar 2015)

schicke fotos. bei mir hat am nachmittag der schneefall eingesetzt und ich durfte auf einer frischen schnee-fahrbahn 15 km nach hause fahren... war irgendwie "cool" ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2015)

Bei uns hat sich's wahrscheinlich ausgewintert... fast restlos weg, das Weiße. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2015)

Nemohinano schrieb:


> schicke fotos. bei mir hat am nachmittag der schneefall eingesetzt und ich durfte auf einer frischen schnee-fahrbahn 15 km nach hause fahren... war irgendwie "cool" ;-)


Das hört sich gut an fahr auch gerne auf sonner geschlossen schneedecke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Hier hat es sich in der Ebene auch mit Schnee erledigt. Dafür ist es nass/kalt


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2015)

Moin! Hier schüttet es. Schnee is wech-.- bemüh grad schon das Eisen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2015)

Moin, 
gestern durchgeweicht, heute durchgeweicht... 
wenn das so weiter geht kann der Winter abgeschafft werden 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2015)

Wie gesacht bald gibbet nur noch mit und ohne Blätter...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> irgendjemand hat bei bkool das komplette Raam  hochgeladen. Wir sehen uns dann in 8Tagen wieder


Da WAS? 


MOIN!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2015)

RAAM - Race across America


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2015)

Ups, okay....   Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2015)

Race across Amerika


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2015)

Irgend etwas muss bei dem Test am Montag schief gelaufen sein... Heute Threashhold Intervalle: 10 Minuten 295 Watt... Durchschnittspuls: 153 max: 156! Und zu Tode gelangweilt!!!

Ich habe die Vermutung, das ich beim Test zu heiß lief und nicht genug frische Luft bekommen habe...
Morgen Ruhetag und Samstag morgen nochmal einen im freien... Komisch komisch... Vllt hätte ich doch einen Ventilator vor mich stellen sollen,... Aber die Werte können nicht stimmen... GA Bereich war wie Ausfahren...


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

Durch einen Ventilator kommt doch aber kein Sauerstoff ins Zimmer. Den müsstest du dann schon mit nem offenen Fenster kombinieren oder? 

Obwohl bis man den Sauerstoffgehalt aus der Raumluft weggeatmet hat... Man zieht ja auch niicht immer den gesamten Sauerstoff aus der Atemluft...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2015)

Fenster war auf, ist aber nur ein kleines Keller Fenster. Ventilator wäre auch nur zur Kühlung... Ka mal sehen was der test an der frischen Luft zeigt....


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

bin gespannt. Wie genau läuft so ein Test ab?


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2015)

Wenn man's richtig macht, fährt man 1h das was geht und hat am Ende ungefähr die FTP. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es allerhand Modelle, die man zur Berechnung aus kürzeren Fahrzeiten (z.B. 20 Minuten) nutzen kann. Die sind dann mehr oder weniger genau, in der Regel weniger. Typischerweise fährt man 20 Minuten am Maximum, zieht dann von dieser CP20 (critical power = Durchschnittsleistung in W) 5% ab und erhält dann die FTP. Die 5% sind ein guter Schätzwert, das schwankt von Sportler zu Sportler und ich wage zu behaupten, dass die meisten die auf diese Weise bestimmte Leistung nicht über 60 Minuten erbringen würden (Aus physischer Sicht vielleicht schon, aber die Motivation für 60 Minuten Quälerei haben die meisten dann eben doch nicht.).


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

ist das dann die Durchschnittsleistung?


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> ist das dann die Durchschnittsleistung?



Ja, wobei die natürlich auch relativ konstant durchgefahren werden soll. Typischerweise überdreht man am Anfang ein wenig, pendelt sich dann irgendwo ein und die letzten Minuten haut man noch einmal raus, was geht. Wenn es starke Schwankungen der Leistung über die Zeit gibt, war das Pacing schlecht und der Test ist wenig aussagekräftig. Genauere Informationen über die anaerobe Schwelle erhält man über einen Leistungstest (Stufentest) im Labor. Dabei wird die Laktatkonzentration im Blut bei unterschiedlichen Leistungen gemessen und idealerweise der individuelle Übergang zwischen aerober und anaerober Ernergiebereitstellung ermittelt (iANS - individuelle anaerobe Schwelle), was in etwa der FTP (functional threshold power) entsprechen sollte. Dummerweise kann man sowas nicht ohne Hilfe und ohne Labor durchführen.


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2015)

naja, ohne labor gehts schon. gibt ja mittlerweile auch vernünftige mobile laktatmessgeräte. 
aber man braucht halt trotzdem jmd der einem blut abnehmen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2015)

Und das Wichtigste...klebt während des Tests den Leistungsmesser ab damit das Ergebnis unbeeinflusst zustande kommt.  
Die Trittfrequenzanzeige ist aber hilfreich 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2015)

Das mit der Leistungsanzeige abkleben halte ich für unnötig. Wenn mich die war Anzeige motiviert xxx Watt durch zu ziehen ist das auch gut. Negativ wäre es nur, wenn man sich auf erobern Wert"ausruhen" würde.

Ich denke schon, das ich den aus einem 20 Minuten Test bestimmten FTP auch eine Stunde durchhalten könnte. In einem Test sicher nicht, aber wenn es bei einem Bergzeitfahren um am Kontrahenten dran bleiben oft nicht geht...


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja, ohne labor gehts schon. gibt ja mittlerweile auch vernünftige mobile laktatmessgeräte.
> aber man braucht halt trotzdem jmd der einem blut abnehmen kann


Noch son gerät was auf meiner mussichunbedingthabenliste steht. Irgendwo zwischen dem Transporthubschrauber mit zwei Hauptrotoren und der Schneefräse 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

Schneefräse = Fatbike?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Noch son gerät was auf meiner mussichunbedingthabenliste steht. Irgendwo zwischen dem Transporthubschrauber mit zwei Hauptrotoren und der Schneefräse
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sehr geil


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2015)

Moin!
Bitte jetzt net lachen Jungs... Hab wieder was kaputt gemacht^^
Gestern hat die neue bkool Rolle einfach angefangen zu schleifen (iwe innendrin).
Bei genau 1008Watt hats angefangen Wenn man das verdammte Ding mit bis 1200Watt bewirbt muss die auch 1008 aushalten
Mail an Hersteller is raus...ma schaun was die Sagen. Is ja der kostenlose Testmonat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
ich lebe noch ... bei dem Sturm hat das ganze Haus gebebt, da macht man kein Auge zu. Unsere alte Esche steht auch noch, nur das Gartengestühl lag in der Gegend rum. 

Philipp, du brauchst das Wasser gekühlte Modell! 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil Philipp.


Habe gerade zwei Stunden Suchmaschinenoptimierung betrieben und die Seite nochmal angepasst. Es wird langsam.


----------



## baloo (9. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit der Leistungsanzeige abkleben halte ich für unnötig. Wenn mich die war Anzeige motiviert xxx Watt durch zu ziehen ist das auch gut. Negativ wäre es nur, wenn man sich auf erobern Wert"ausruhen" würde.
> 
> Ich denke schon, das ich den aus einem 20 Minuten Test bestimmten FTP auch eine Stunde durchhalten könnte. In einem Test sicher nicht, aber wenn es bei einem Bergzeitfahren um am Kontrahenten dran bleiben oft nicht geht...



Kennst du die Software "Golden Cheetah"? Mit der kannst du auch anhand von aufgezeichneten Rennen deine FTP bestimmen, wird ggf. sogar noch genauer, da du im Rennen eher ans Limit gehst!

Ferner kann ich dir aus dem Nachbarforum noch das hier empfehlen (viel Spass beim lesen, am Sonntag solls ja wieder regnen )


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2015)

Sieht schomma sehr gut aus die Seite
Bin gerade 


InoX schrieb:


> Sehr geil Philipp.
> 
> 
> Habe gerade zwei Stunden Suchmaschinenoptimierung betrieben und die Seite nochmal angepasst. Es wird langsam.


Sieht schomma sehr gut aus die Seite

Das mit der Rolle nervt aber trotzdem. Seit tagen schüttet es hier durch und das Teil hat echt laune gemacht. Naja hab die alte ja zum Glück noch.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2015)

Erinnert mich ans letzte Crossrennen (immer 60min vollausbelasten). Kollege hat eine Wattmesskurbel am Rad - nach dem Rennen nur 235W im Schnitt?! Dann ist uns aufgefallen, dass wir das halbe Rennen Laufen mussten weil es so schlammig war 
CX dürfte aber allgemein ein recht guter Weg sein die FTP zu bestimmen, oder?


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> CX dürfte aber allgemein ein recht guter Weg sein die FTP zu bestimmen, oder?



Nee, in einem Crossrennen gibt es nur deutlich über der Schwelle, oder deutlich darunter. Der beste Weg zur FTP-Bestimmung ist ein Zeitfahren. Meine Aufzeichnungen aus Crossrennen ergaben immer Werte deutlich unter der FTP, eben weil man auch viel rollt, läuft, oder Leute im Weg herumeiern.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Januar 2015)

Hm, ich weiß zumindest von mir selbst, dass ich mich im Crossrennen zu Pulsdurchschnitten bewegen kann, die ich "alleine" nicht über eine Stunde fahren würde. Wie das in Relation zur abgegebenen Leistung steht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß zumindest von mir selbst, dass ich mich im Crossrennen zu Pulsdurchschnitten bewegen kann, die ich "alleine" nicht über eine Stunde fahren würde. Wie das in Relation zur abgegebenen Leistung steht kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.



Der Puls ist so träge und Crossrennen so dynamisch (beschleunigen, bremsen, beschleunigen, bremsen, beschleunigen, bremsen...), den Pulsmesser kannst Du dabei getrost zu Hause liegen lassen. Die Pulsanpassung nimmt in der Regel mehrere Minuten in Anspruch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2015)

@baloo: klar kenne ich GoldenCheetah und benutze es auch. Ich lade (automatisch) alle Einheiten zu Garmin und von da wird es mit Strava (automatisch) synchronisiert. 
Ich nutze Strava als "jederzeit Trainingsatagebuch". Es hat (in der PremiumVarriante) alles was ich im allgemeinen brauche. Vor allem kann es auch aus reinen Pulsfahrten einen Trainingsstress Score ableiten. Diese Fahrten versuche ich zwar zu vermeiden, aber besser als nix 
Ich mag es auch, das ich jederzeit reinschauen kann und fuer den normalen Alltag reichen die Moeglichkeiten.
Ich speicher aber auch alle Daten lokal auf meinem Heimserver und nutze auf dieser Basis auch GoldenCheetah. Gerade um Rennen und LeistungsTest zu analysieren ist das nochmal eine Spur umfangreicher... nicht das ich es 100% ausnutzen koennte... aber ok 

Ein Rennen zu nutzen um den FTP zu approximieren halte ich prinzipiell nicht fuer wahnsinnig sinnvoll (aus den von @mete genannten Gruenden). Zudem habe ich im Winter nicht genug Rennen um so den FTP zu rekonstruieren... zum bewerten und steuern des Trainings gibt es halt nur 20min Ftp Tests, von allem andere halte ICH nicht viel. Ok, ein Laktatstufentest im Labor, aber die 100 Euro fuer die MEssung mag ich nicht alle 8-12 Wochen loehnen. Das geht eigentlich nur wenn man einen prof. Trainer hat, der auch die Feinheiten aus diesen Analysen rausdestilieren und dann in die Steuerung einfliessen lassen kann. Aber so "genau" kann ich durch Familie und Job nicht trainieren... Da muss ich zu viel improvisieren.

Ich versuche es nun mit "lustigem" HIITraining gesteuert durch Werte aus regelmaesigen FtpTests kombiniert mit 2-3x die Woche Rumpfkraeftigungsuebungen und 2x die Woche Beine Max Krafttraining.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Januar 2015)

dein vorgehen hört sich gut an, Sascha.
um in kleineren Intervallen eine Überprüfung deiner Leistungsfähigkeit zu machen könntest du den LSCT-Test oder PWC-Test machen.
sind beides submaximale tests und du überprüfst damit quasi wie viel Leistung du bei einem bestimmten pulswert bringst.
eignet sich sehr gut um Tendenzen ablesen zu können und das Training dann halt entsprechend schnell anzupassen..
is aber auch nicht ganz so einfach zu interpretieren, da der puls ja u.U. auch von deinem vorhergehenden Training beeinflusst wird.
aber wie gesagt.. um tendezen feststellen zu können 2 sehr ökonomische tests


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (9. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein Rennen zu nutzen um den FTP zu approximieren halte ich prinzipiell nicht fuer wahnsinnig sinnvoll (aus den von @mete genannten Gruenden). Zudem habe ich im Winter nicht genug Rennen um so den FTP zu rekonstruieren... zum bewerten und steuern des Trainings gibt es halt nur 20min Ftp Tests, von allem andere halte ICH nicht viel. Ok, ein Laktatstufentest im Labor, aber die 100 Euro fuer die MEssung mag ich nicht alle 8-12 Wochen loehnen. Das geht eigentlich nur wenn man einen prof. Trainer hat, der auch die Feinheiten aus diesen Analysen rausdestilieren und dann in die Steuerung einfliessen lassen kann. Aber so "genau" kann ich durch Familie und Job nicht trainieren... Da muss ich zu viel improvisieren.
> 
> Ich versuche es nun mit "lustigem" HIITraining gesteuert durch Werte aus regelmaesigen FtpTests kombiniert mit 2-3x die Woche Rumpfkraeftigungsuebungen und 2x die Woche Beine Max Krafttraining.



Na ja, ein CX Rennen würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nehmen, ich denke da gibt es in genügend Bike Rennen die besser geeignet sind. 
Aber wie genau es stimmt, da hab ich auch noch zu wenig Erfahrung. Ich denke @mete hat da mehr Praxis Erfahrung. Macht auf alle Fälle Spass nach dem Training seine Daten zu analysieren und auszuwerten.

Strava sehe ich eigentlcih mehr so als Facebook für Radfahrer!


----------



## baloo (9. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> dein vorgehen hört sich gut an, Sascha.
> um in kleineren Intervallen eine Überprüfung deiner Leistungsfähigkeit zu machen könntest du den LSCT-Test oder PWC-Test machen.
> sind beides submaximale tests und du überprüfst damit quasi wie viel Leistung du bei einem bestimmten pulswert bringst.
> eignet sich sehr gut um Tendenzen ablesen zu können und das Training dann halt entsprechend schnell anzupassen..
> ...



Die Tests kannte ich nicht, sieht interessant aus, muss man sich mal genauer ansehen. Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2015)

Das mit strava als Bike facebook stimmt schon ein Stück. Aber die Analyse Möglichkeiten und die gute Verfügbarkeit reichen für eine Nutzung als Alltags Trainings Verwaltung völlig. Und wenn ich es tiefer brauche geh ich an PC und wird gc an.


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2015)

So Präsentation für nächste Woche fast fertig... Philipp müde und so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Januar 2015)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag @lupus_bhg und immer wenigstens einen Bar im Reifen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2015)

Auch von mir Alles gute zum Purzeltach


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2015)

Alles gute sich von mir!

Test heute:
CP20 = 337 Watt macht 320 Watt FTP! 
BITE MY SHINY METAL ASS! 
Und das beim zweiten CP20 test in einer Woche. Es ist noch nicht alles verloren


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  ,
wär doch mal was ....besucht uns auf dem Rad im Osten ....bei dem Rücken(Wind)sturm seid ihr im NU hier, braucht aber einen Anker zum anhalten. 
 Alles Gute auch von mir, 

@lupus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Januar 2015)

Wir fliegen hier auch wech...langsam wirds echt gefährlich^^ dafür isses jetzt trocken. Hoffentlich reicht der Sturm um die trails trocken zu föhnen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2015)

...man kann auch schräg gerade aus fahren, ohne Stützräder 
Der Wind ist schon heftig 





Vom Biber angenagt und vom Sturm umgeworfen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (11. Januar 2015)

Moin moin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2015)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2015)

Moin!
im Sauerland schneits mittlerweile schon. Hier kippt die Temperatur auch langsam nach unten. Ma schaun was das noch so gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit! Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche! Bin grad im Norden und hier ist der Wind auch echt heftig. Es scheint auch einen Funkmast erwischt zu haben, da hier niemand mehr Handyempfang hat.

P.S.: Gestern ist das Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir für mich angekommen  Eine zweibeinige Gabel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2015)




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2015)

Tach! Ich musste heute erst nochmal ein Europapark... 
Nach dem cp20 test gestern ist heute eigentlich Ruhetag, aber eigentlich wollte ich heute mal"Langhantel-Kackn00b-Runde" machen. Sprich kaum Gewicht, um die Technik zu üben. 
Denke mein Bruder muss da "zuschauen" und meckern

@ Christian: ich sehr kein Bild! Oder ist das von Marco doch richtig


----------



## dor michü (11. Januar 2015)

@nopain-nogain : Um auf deine Gewissensfrage zurück zu kommen: Ich war dieses WE zur Cross- DM in Borna und bin selber 3Runden Probe gefahren. Nimm ein Crosser machen richtig Laune die Dinger


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Januar 2015)

Ist ja nur so, dass er selbst schon einen SSP-Crosser hat.
Hätte ich übrigens auch noch gerne, wäre gerade für Dortmund ganz nett.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß es ja... Sogar der schwere ssp crosser ist echt lustig! Zumal ich mit einem 2x10 Gänge crosser und 2. Lrs auch schön RR fahren kann.
Was sich helfen könnte: alle interessanten Enduros bei Canyon sind erst im April lieferbar


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ Christian: ich sehr kein Bild! Oder ist das von Marco doch richtig


Bin gerade erst in Berlin angekommen. Kommt dann die Tage


----------



## BENDERR (11. Januar 2015)

hat jmd von euch vl noch 1 paar dieser i spec b schrauben?
sind leider im ganzen internetz ausverkauft/nicht zu bekommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2015)

Leider nein!


----------



## xeitto (12. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> hat jmd von euch vl noch 1 paar dieser i spec b schrauben?
> sind leider im ganzen internetz ausverkauft/nicht zu bekommen



ich könnte noch welche haben. hab letztes jahr die adapter gekauft und nur rechts gebraucht. würde dir 1x reichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> ich könnte noch welche haben. hab letztes jahr die adapter gekauft und nur rechts gebraucht. würde dir 1x reichen?


danke für dein angebot. 
hat sich aber (wahrscheinlich) schon erledigt. 
falls ich doch noch ein set benötige meld ich mich bei dir 

echt unfassbar wie schwer die teile zu kriegen sind.. hatte im november schonmal bei bike-components bestellt, da wurde ich auf ende dezember vertröstet und dann schließlich gecancelt.. bei bike-discount das gleiche.. und sonst wo gibts die schrauben garnicht. nichtmal in der bucht


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2015)

Booooah Leute telefonhotlines. Hab grad zwei halbe Nervenzusammenbrüche hinter mit-.- und das alles nur weil mein altes Handy unter ein kostenloses batterieaustauschprogramm fällt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Booooah Leute telefonhotlines. Hab grad zwei halbe Nervenzusammenbrüche hinter mit-.- und das alles nur weil mein altes Handy unter ein kostenloses batterieaustauschprogramm fällt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Koestlich!


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2015)

So mal sehen was daraus kommt. Ich glaube ich hab jez alles richtig gemacht^^Hoffe ich.
Nu gibbet erstma Kaffe


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Januar 2015)

....genau, man darf ja nicht zur Ruhe kommen ~o)  ... soll Kaffee bedeuten 

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2015)

Was los alle schon Bett?! Sacht mal baut im Moment keiner wat? Is doch Winter 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (13. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Was los alle schon Bett?! Sacht mal baut im Moment keiner wat? Is doch Winter
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Na klar - mein Banshee Prime wird hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende fertig. Sind fast alle Teile da, hab gestern die Laufräder gebaut. Und in dem Zug hat das Scalpel ne gebrauchte R1 und X9 Schaltung bekommen, die XT-Bremsen und XTR Schaltwerk wandern ans Prime...

Ich hab aber viel zu viel Chaos im Keller für anständige Fotos 

Das war übrigens der Alternativsport letzte Woche in Portugal:


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Wellenreiten muss ich auch nochmal probieren .... sieht kalt aus, sind aber schöne Wellen  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Uiii das sieht nach spaß aus
Hier is affengleiles Wetter, aber wenn ich heut abend nach Hause komm is dunkel-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2015)

...  affengeiles Bild kommt nicht  

...kleiner Ersatz 




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Nemohinano (14. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Was los alle schon Bett?! Sacht mal baut im Moment keiner wat? Is doch Winter
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



hab erst am freitag ca. 500 euro beim bikedealer gelassen und schon alles verbaut. bilder gibt es leider keine...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2015)

Die Aussagekraft von Bildern wird total überbewertet 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...meine Kohle fließt erstmal in Heizöl und ein Smartphone für Madame... wobei ich bei dem Ölpreis iM. noch Glück habe. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Na klar - mein Banshee Prime wird hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende fertig. Sind fast alle Teile da, hab gestern die Laufräder gebaut. Und in dem Zug hat das Scalpel ne gebrauchte R1 und X9 Schaltung bekommen, die XT-Bremsen und XTR Schaltwerk wandern ans Prime...
> 
> Ich hab aber viel zu viel Chaos im Keller für anständige Fotos
> 
> Das war übrigens der Alternativsport letzte Woche in Portugal: Anhang anzeigen 350282





Nemohinano schrieb:


> hab erst am freitag ca. 500 euro beim bikedealer gelassen und schon alles verbaut. bilder gibt es leider keine...



Och Jungs ich will Bilder sehen

Achja morgen erstmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## BENDERR (14. Januar 2015)

ich kann demnächst eins posten.. dauert aber noch 1-2 wochen 
(riiiiesenrad, ahoi! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2015)

Demnächst???


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte auch Bilder sehen. Könnte auch ein Foto von einer Kiste voller Teile posten wenns hilft.


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen ihr Postkästen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


Krass 


http://www.merkur-online.de/politik/rtl-zeigt-interview-mit-deutschem-is-kaempfer-4638348.html





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2015)

Da is das Ding: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01...rest-frameworks-massrahmen-von-ibc-user-inox/


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2015)

Du hast nur unterschlagen, dass das eigentlich gar nicht "Dein" Rahmen ist...


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2015)

Die Wahrheit verträgt keiner 
habe an dem aber auch einiges gemacht.


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> 
> Krass
> ...


Ich versteh den ganzen krempel nicht das will einfach nicht in den Kopf rein.



Achja btw letztens kam mir ne idee am frühstückstisch.
Man nehme an, es wäre wahr, dass diese Haufen 72 Jungfrauen bekommen, wenn sie bei einem Anschlag sterben, wie sie ja immer so toll behaupten. Tja das ewige leben gibt es aber oben drauf. Jede Jungfrau hat man aber nur einmal.
Wenn nun Y die anzahl der sexuellen interaktionen im verhältnis zur Zeit in Jahren ist und X die zeit kommt folgendes raus Y= 72/x.
Lässt man nun X gemäß der annahme des ewigen lebens gegen unendlich laufen tendiert Y gegen null.

Also wenn ihr mich fragt haben sich die Idioten komplett verrechnet. Im echten leben (vorrausgesetzt Männer 50% und Frauen50%). kommt man auf folgende durchschnittlichen sexuellen verkehr mit Jungfrauen pro Zeit bei ner lebenserwartung von 80 Jahren: 1/80
Sprich die leben schon im Paradies nur wissen sie es nicht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Du hast nur unterschlagen, dass das eigentlich gar nicht "Dein" Rahmen ist...



Habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2015)

Es sind 72 Jungfrauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Es sind 72 Jungfrauen...


Jagut habs geändert. KOmmt aber aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Nemohinano (15. Januar 2015)

was ihr für gedanken habt....


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit verträgt keiner
> habe an dem aber auch einiges gemacht.


...das ist das rote Grün oder umgekehrt. 

Aber gut geschrieben, wo muß man ein Häkchen machen?... für Bike des Jahres. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Es sind 72 Jungfrauen...


War das nicht ein Übersetzungsfehler und es heißt eigentlich: "72 junge Frauen"?

Das wäre in der heutigen Gesellschaft ja mal gar nichts wert.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Januar 2015)

Wer sagt denn, dass die hübsch sind?


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> War das nicht ein Übersetzungsfehler und es heißt eigentlich: "72 junge Frauen"?
> 
> Das wäre in der heutigen Gesellschaft ja mal gar nichts wert.


Die Jungs haben doch eh über tausende Jahre quasi stille Post gespielt. Das muss man sich erstmal vor Augen führen. Und dann werden solche Handlungen an 1-2 Textstellen fest gemacht
Wenn man nur mal von Mittelhochdeutsch auf Neuhochdeutsch übersetzt kommen da teilweise schon katastrophale sachen raus...musst ich mich anner Uni zwischendurch mal  mit raumschlagen


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2015)

Das fände ich richtig spannend.


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2015)

BTW

BKOOL hat auf die zerstörte Rolle geantwortet. Wir sollte nur kurz nen Video machen wie die schleift und hinshcicken. Ham wa gemacht jez bekommen wir ne neue


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2015)

oh man. An dich würde ich nicht verkaufen. gibt nur Ärger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich hat mir schon fast jederhersteller was ersetzt...RockShox,BKool, Tune, Hope(da hats R2 gemacht), Garmin...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2015)

Philipp darfst du nur Kassetten und Kettenblätter für Zwillingsketten verkaufen. 






Mahlzeit Allerseits 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2015)

Das generiert dann doppelten Umsatz... Läuft!


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2015)

Verschleißt dann aber net ganz so schnell

Hab gerade mal im Bikemarkt ne Anfrage wegen ner 980er XTR Kurbel gestellt...wär ja ganz nett son teil. Also 2Fach mit TA Blättern


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2015)

Endlich: 





1300g geknackt auch wenn ich die 1250g angepeilt hatte. Dafür hatten die Felgen leider etwas Übergewicht - dürfte im Cross aber nicht allzu stark ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2015)

Schaut geil aus!

Hat aber echt lange gedauert.
Wie ließen die sich denn einspeichen? UNterlegscheiben haste denke ich mal untergelegt ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2015)

Nee keine Unterlegscheiben, ließ sich bis jetzt total unauffällig aufbauen. Hab die auch noch nicht zentriert - haben aber einfach vom zusammen stecken auch keine Schläge. Die Felgen sind einfach bocksteif


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2015)

Also ich Dachte bei ungeösten carbonfelgeb wären unterlegschriben sinnvoll...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2015)

Bei innenliegenden Nippeln oder aber damit es sich besser zentrieren lässt. Geht aber auch so ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2015)

So sähe es dann fertig aus. Reifen kitten und Ventilverlängerung besorgen stehen noch an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil! Macht mit Lust auch mal einen carbon lrs ein zu speichen...
Ich war heute 1,5h im piss trainieren und dann noch eine Runde Eisen schieben...




Hose ist eine DHB (Hausmarke von wiggle). Bei so Witterungsbedingungen und im dunkeln habe ich gerne neon gelb oder was reflektierendes an...


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2015)

Achso, ich dachte schon du leuchtest - Iron Man Style 

Ja, pünktlich fertig zum Ende der CX-Rennsaison.


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2015)

Ah bilders!
Sehr gut Marcel!

@Sascha Die Hose sieht ja mal mega geil aus!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2015)

Das ETWR lebt doch von Bildern


----------



## Nemohinano (17. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ETWR lebt doch von Bildern


fast so hübsch wie meine bikes ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Januar 2015)

Fast  Eine gute Aussicht ist nicht zu unterschätzen! 
Hier ist wolkenlos Sonne, da die Reifen aber noch nicht auf dem LRS sind und das MTB ein neues Innenlager und Bremsbeläge braucht (die hier schon liegen) gehts erstmal eine Runde auf die Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2015)

War heut nammitach auch ne Runde draußen... War ein einfach geiles Wetter!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cpprelude (17. Januar 2015)

Hey Philipp, herzlichen Glückwünsch zum Bike der Woche,  ist ein schickes Teil geworden!  Allzeit gute Fahrt wenn du es ausführst und lass es dir nicht wieder klauen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2015)

War heute endlich mal wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Bin damit auch das erste Mal die Reba gefahren. Macht sich echt gut  Muss mich nur noch daran gewöhnen, dass dieser Adapter von Lefty auf QR9 nicht gerade sonderlich steif ist.

Ach ja, und dann werden gleich noch ein paar Teile für das Stadtrad bestellt.


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2015)

Sicher, dass es am andapter liegt`?
QR9 ist anner gabel verglichen mit der Lefty eh ne Gummikuh auch ohne Adapter


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2015)

Marcel used Riesel Fender aka MudGuard - it's very effective!  Echt weniger kagge im Gesicht, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich was bringt.


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2015)

Habs ja schomma gesagt


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es am andapter liegt`?
> QR9 ist anner gabel verglichen mit der Lefty eh ne Gummikuh auch ohne Adapter


Ziemlich sicher. Bin ja schon einige Gabeln gefahren und da war es nie so auffällig. Aber es ist eben auch nur das: auffällig. Schlimm ist es nicht, da es nur beim Bremsen spürbar ist.


----------



## pirat00 (18. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Muss mich nur noch daran gewöhnen, dass dieser Adapter von Lefty auf QR9 nicht gerade sonderlich steif ist.



Was ist das denn für ein Adapter?!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2015)

So eine Bastellösung hat das rad nicht verdient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2015)

Wieso Bastellösung? Der fällt überhaupt nicht auf und sieht recht gut aus. Andere Nahen sind auch mit Adaptern vollgekracht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2015)

AWA! Raus damit und eine hope rein! Die gibt es recht oft günstig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2015)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Adapter?!?


Der hier.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> AWA! Raus damit und eine hope rein! Die gibt es recht oft günstig.


Hätte ich mir ein neues Laufrad/eine neue Nabe kaufen wollen, hätte ich mir die Reba mit Steckachse gekauft  Das Laufrad ist noch kein Jahr alt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2015)

Musst du wissen, dein Rad. Ich wurde einfach die Augen auf halten. Ich glaube meine hope hat nur 40€ gekostet, dann noch ~30€ für die Speichen und 1h Arbeit...
Die hope kann man auch prima qr/15mm/20mm umbauen. Vielleicht und treibe ich es da... Aber mich nervt schon der 15mm auf qr Adapter in der dt(die kann man nicht umbauen )


----------



## mete (18. Januar 2015)

Achja, letzte Woche VO2Max Intervalle im Dunklen und fast ein Reh geplättet, heute nur 4h GA und beinahe selbst zerfetzt worden, das kann mal wieder aufhören. Wann ist gleich noch mal Sommer? .


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der hier.
> 
> 
> Hätte ich mir ein neues Laufrad/eine neue Nabe kaufen wollen, hätte ich mir die Reba mit Steckachse gekauft  Das Laufrad ist noch kein Jahr alt...


Umspeichen doch kein Akt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2015)

Kein Werkzeug, keine Lust und keine entsprechenden Fähigkeiten.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber mich nervt schon der 15mm auf qr Adapter in der dt(die kann man nicht umbauen )



Der ist auch nichts anderes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2015)

Ich sag ja auch, dass er mich nervt


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2015)

Überigens versucht gerade ein gewisser Steve Abraham den Weltrekord für die längste in einem Jahr zurückgelegte Strecke auf'n Rad zu knacken...75000meilen(!)
http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pirat00 (19. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der hier.



Danke!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das ETWR lebt doch von Bildern



Ahh, die gute, alte Augenpflege.
Schön, daß Sie noch praktiziert wird!  

Moin in die Runde


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2015)

Ab und zu muss das sein  
(Hab ja nur einmal pro Woche Volleyball, wo es was zu gucken gibt )


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2015)

Moin, Moin 
...die neuen Bacheletten 
http://unfassbar.es/bachelor-2015-die-kandidatinnen-lassen-die-huellen-fallen/


Einspeichen ist auch nicht mein Ding.....zu faul, kein Werkzeug und zu blöd 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> ...die neuen Bacheletten
> http://unfassbar.es/bachelor-2015-die-kandidatinnen-lassen-die-huellen-fallen/
> 
> ...


Wie jez du guckst der Bachelor?...das is ja der Östrogenhattrick


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt nur die Bilder der Mädels gesehen 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2015)

Dann is ja gut 

So xtr 980kurbel is geordert. Selbstverständlich ohne kettenblätter. Mit TA's dürfte das ne leicht Kombi werden. Spart dann ca 100gr ggü der Raceface am on one


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2015)

@lupus_bhg ... was machst du eigentlich jetzt mit deiner "uraltlefty" ?


----------



## xeitto (19. Januar 2015)

BRAAAAP BRAAAP

So gut wie fertig... geil! Es fehlt noch der richtige Sattel, Bremsleitung vorne ist zu kurz, Gabel kürzen, Tubeless und Züge richtige verlegen und es kann losgehen. Bin jetzt erstmal 2 Tage geschäftlich in Düsseldorf und sowieso krank, also erste Tour gibt's dann gegen Ende der Woche und dann auch mit schicken Fotos!


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2015)

Sieht sehr geil aus!!! Die bandshees fand ich schon immer total geil


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (19. Januar 2015)

Bin mal echt gespannt. Mit dem 26er Speci Enduro bin ich ja gar nicht warm geworden...  jetzt 29er, deutlich leichter aufgebaut aber trotzdem haltbar, weniger Schaukelstuhl, das dürfte geil werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2015)

Habe auch wieder mal ein Faden am laufen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/getestet-bewaehrt-und-fuer-gut-befunden-ein-upgrade.741126/


----------



## BENDERR (19. Januar 2015)

sehr geil das banshee!

hoffe ich kann am WE auch das Riesenrad ausfahren.. 
kettenblatt und ein passenderer vorbau sind noch auf dem weg zu mir (schon über eine Woche )


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2015)

Sehr lustige Sachen hier


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg ... was machst du eigentlich jetzt mit deiner "uraltlefty" ?



Bin am Überlegen. Hättte ich originale Brücken mit entspr. Schaft, würde ich sie mal ins F700 stecken.
Ansonsten schaue ich mal, wie die Reba so ist und wenn ich meine, dass ich die Lefty nicht mehr brauche, verticke ich sie. Ich habe also momentan noch keine genauen Pläne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2015)

Also wenn du sie los werden willst kannst du ja mal fragen.
Was für Brücken hast du genau? Project321?
Bei mir würde dann ja wohl auch eine hope Nabe frei (und eine 29' reba,... die du nicht brauchst, ich weiß).


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352040
> 
> BRAAAAP BRAAAP
> 
> So gut wie fertig... geil! Es fehlt noch der richtige Sattel, Bremsleitung vorne ist zu kurz, Gabel kürzen, Tubeless und Züge richtige verlegen und es kann losgehen. Bin jetzt erstmal 2 Tage geschäftlich in Düsseldorf und sowieso krank, also erste Tour gibt's dann gegen Ende der Woche und dann auch mit schicken Fotos!


Wenn ich Fully fahren würde, entweder das Banshee oder das On One


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also wenn du sie los werden willst kannst du ja mal fragen.
> Was für Brücken hast du genau? Project321?


Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer. Steht leider auch nirgends.


----------



## xeitto (19. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fully fahren würde, entweder das Banshee oder das On One


Das On One hab ich auch lang angeschaut, allerdings wollten mir da die dünnen Rohre nie so richtig gefallen... aber auf jeden Fall auch ein cooles Bike! Als ich dann das Prime zu einem guten Kurs bekommen habe, war die Sache klar...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2015)

Yeah. Im März gehts zum Steel Panther Konzert


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2015)

Soo eben mal an der Sitzposition vom OnOne rumgefeilt, da bin ich ja pedantisch hoch 10
Maßband und Lot sei dank passt es jetzt so halbwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo eben mal an der Sitzposition vom OnOne rumgefeilt, da bin ich ja pedantisch hoch 10
> Maßband und Lot sei dank passt es jetzt so halbwegs...


Hast du vorher auch den Fußboden mit einem Niveliergerät auf 100% waagerecht überprüft? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast du vorher auch den Fußboden mit einem Niveliergerät auf 100% waagerecht überprüft?
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Nöö das brauch ich nicht. Die Welt richtet sich immer nach mir ausDeshalb fahr ich im rennen auch nie bergauf...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2015)

Und ich dachte das wäre nur bei Jens Voigt so?!

http://www.jensvoigtfacts.com/


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2015)

Best ever: "Jens Voigt has four heart rate training zones: anger, rage, fury and breakaway."


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Heute war wieder mal driften angesagt, gut wenn man es rechtzeitig mitbekommt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Januar 2015)

moin moin....

so mal langsam in den Tag starten....


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Wie auch schon wach?




EDIT:


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Best ever: "Jens Voigt has four heart rate training zones: anger, rage, fury and breakaway."


Am geilsten find ich immernoch

Jens Voigt fährt vorne 56 und hinten 11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-11-12


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2015)

Watt? Schon länger. Bin sogar aus der Uni schon wieder da


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2015)

Sitz auch schon am Schreibtisch so mit fleißig und so^^Uni habsch heute mittach/nammitach


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Januar 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2015)

Ich muss gleich wieder hin und noch mal beim Decathlon vorbei. Heute Abend dann noch ein Mathetest.

11-Fach-Kassetten - endlich gibt es bei 11-21 Paketen ein Ritzel doppelt


----------



## mete (20. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich muss gleich wieder hin und noch mal beim Decathlon vorbei. Heute Abend dann noch ein Mathetest.
> 
> 11-Fach-Kassetten - endlich gibt es bei 11-21 Paketen ein Ritzel doppelt



Bei der Abstufung gibt es aber noch keine Dopplung (21-11+1=11) .


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Januar 2015)

Ähh ja, ich meine natürlich 12-Fach


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2015)

Da lohnt sich dann eine Servoschaltung...

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2015)

So jez noch eine Vorlesung und dann is schluss für heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2015)

Junge Junge ist hier ruhig... so viel koennt ihr doch gar nicht trainieren!?! 
Ich habe heute Ruhetag und bin somit mal frueher bei Weibe und Kind 
Gerade noch "Kleinteile" bestellt. Da der SmartSam auf dem Strassen LRS runter ist mal Clement X'Plor USH mal testen. Beim SmartSam waren die Diamanten recht schnell weg und ab da wurde er "eckig"


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hab auch Ruhetag heute. Montag drei Stunden Rolle war schon hart jez nochn bissl unikrempel fertig machen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Junge Junge ist hier ruhig... so viel koennt ihr doch gar nicht trainieren!?!
> Ich habe heute Ruhetag und bin somit mal frueher bei Weibe und Kind
> Gerade noch "Kleinteile" bestellt. Da der SmartSam auf dem Strassen LRS runter ist mal Clement X'Plor USH mal testen. Beim SmartSam waren die Diamanten recht schnell weg und ab da wurde er "eckig"



Das ist gut zu wissen. Ich hatte darüber nachgedacht den für die Stadt zu nutzen. Gerade bei Regen scheint mir das sinnvoller als ein Kojak.


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2015)

Ahhhh Cooles Logo Philipp!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2015)

Danke. das geht auch gut als Aufkleber.


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2015)

Top Idee!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Morgen!
Ich hab am Zaboo nun doch wieder das 34er Q-Ring montiert. Hatte es am Epic runter gemacht, weil ich da ja nun auch ne Stages habe und es die Messung verfaelschen soll. Ich hab aber mit den Jungs von Stages gemailt und wie ich es mir gedacht habe, kann es einen kleinen konstanten Offset geben, baer wenn ich an jeder Stages Kurbel ein Ovales Kettenblatt montiere ist das ja wieder egal 

Fazit: Ich finde schon das es sich besser tritt. Gerade beim Beschleunigen oder am Berg finde ich es gut. Mal heute Nachmittag bei den Intervallen sehen, wie es sich an fuehlt und was die Watt sagen


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2015)

Ist das ein Rotor, das du da fährst? oder iwas absolute Black mäßiges?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Aktuell habe ich ein "aelteres" Rotor Qring. Da gab es Single Kettenblaetter (ohne NarrowWide).






Die gibt es aber nicht mehr, sondern nur noch das mit dem einen Spider, den man an eine Rotor, Sram oder Specci Kurbel bekommt. Daher werde ich wohl ans Epic ein 104mm 34er ovales AbsolutBlack machen. Das sollte auch nochmal leichter sein, als das Rotor und mit NarrowWide auch ohen Kefue halten. Dafuer kann man den Offset der Ovalitaet nicht einstellen... aktuell fahre ich das Rotor aber eh in der "Normalstellung". Wenn das AB da ist, werde ich das auch mal an das Rotor halten und ein Bild machen... will mal sehen, wie so der Unterschied in der Ovalitaet ist.
Daher wird wohl auch mein 34er 104mm NarrowWide AbsolutBlack ungefahren wieder frei (sollte jemand intersse haben)


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2015)

das ovale AbsoluteBlack wollte ich für mein 29er auch nehmen, gibt's als DirectMount aber nur in 32t und das ist wohl zu wenig.
Daher gabs dann doch ein normales 34t DirectMount.
Aber irgendwann probier ich das ovale aufjedenfall mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Beiden ganze leichten DM Blaettern bin ich eh skeptisch, wie steif die sind wenn man mal RICHTIG rein latscht.
Ich wiege halt doch >80kg und kann da auch mal gut was drauf druecken.
Das AB nur bis 32 Zaehne geht bestaetigt mich da ein bisschen...


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2015)

Das Problem bei ovalen DM Kb dürfte auch sein, dass man den Winkel nicht wirklich gut oder gar nicht an seine Vorlieben anpassen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Das habe ich doch geschrieben. Aber ich fahre das Rotor in der "default" Stellung. Mal sehen, ob es passt. Sosnt brauch ich noch ein "altes" Rotor


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2015)

Naja, die normalen AB DM blätter gehen ja bis 36t.
aber ich werds einfach ausprobieren.. den Spider hab ich ja noch daheim.
wenns nicht hält gibt's halt die 104mm variante


----------



## xeitto (22. Januar 2015)

Ein ovales KB würde mich ja auch mal noch reizen...

Jetzt ist aber erst mal kurze Probefahrt mit dem Banshee angesagt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Mein Neid sei dir sicher!


----------



## xeitto (22. Januar 2015)

Bin leider noch etwas krank, daher nur einmal den Trail vor der Haustüre runter und wieder hoch, aber ich muss da jetzt draufsitzen... 

Sattelstütze und Sattel sind auch noch nicht final... Am Wochenende dann endlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Ach ja: ich sehe KEIN Bild!


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2015)

Ovale kettenblätter find ich auch interessant... Sind aber so teuer vor allem bräuchte ich ja 2-.-


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich bräuchte eine "Kettenblattette", ähnlich wie eine Kassette, mit 32/28 Zähnen (NW) auf dem 94er LK von 11fach Sram am Enduro. So könnte ich die Kette per Hand je nach Bedarf umlegen wenn es mal länger steil hoch geht, jetzt ist ein 30er montiert. Die Kettenlinie sollte zentral über der jetzigen liegen. 
Ist doch eigentlich eine geniale Idee, wenn man nicht auf Zweifach umrüsten will. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

also doch 2fach nur ohne Umwerfer?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

Ich will ja nicht die Kurbel tauschen, so eine Spiderlösung mit  Doppelkettenblatt wär auch nicht schlecht.
Ich hatte überlegt, ob man zwei Blätter mit Abstandhalter erst zusammenschraubt, sehr dicht zusammen, und dann an der Kurbel montiert. Aber es passt nicht zusammen mit den NW-Blättern.


Bilder entfernt 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2015)

is das Kunst oder kann das weg?


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2015)

Da kannste doch direkt 2 Fach fahrn


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

Das Gekritzel kann wieder weg  ...soll ich?

Ich hab nur die Einfachkurbel und das 30er Blatt, was drauf ist, lässt sich leider nicht ohne demontieren der Kurbel wechseln. (Ab 32er geht das ohne Demontage der Kurbel)

Alles Gute! @Waldwichtel


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

bau dir an deine Kurbel einen 104/64er Sram GXP Spider. Dann kansnt du ein 34er NarrowWide (104mm) und eine 26er NarroWide (64mm) drauf packen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bau dir an deine Kurbel einen 104/64er Sram GXP Spider. Dann kansnt du ein 34er NarrowWide (104mm) und eine 26er NarroWide (64mm) drauf packen.


Klingt sehr gut, der Plan.
Hast du ein paar Links zu den Teilen? Bitte 

Die Kurbel hab ich. 
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x1-1400-x-sync-hohlkurbel-geschmiedet






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Klar: Spider Kettenblaetter
Wie gesagt wuerde bei mir sogar warscheinlich bald ein 34er in ungefahren frei.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2015)

Bekommt man dann nicht arge Probleme mit der Kettenlänge?
Sprich: für das 26 passend = für das 34er zu kurz oder halt für das 34er passend und dann aber für das 26er zu lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

In der Vorstellung der XX1 stand irgend was drinen, dass das Schaltwerk irgend etwas um 6 Zaehne Unterschied ab kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

Danke Sascha 

34 ist mir zu groß, daß 32er hatte ich am Anfang drauf was mir ausreicht. 
Ich denke 28 /32 wird passen.
Mit den aktuell 30 Zähnen komme ich überall hoch, ist aber auf Dauer auch nicht entspannt.
Hier in unserer Region ist das 32er perfekt. 
Also brauch ich jetzt erstmal so einen GPX-Spider. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2015)

Ich hab' noch zwei Stück da (einmal für Alu und einmal für Carbon). Auf einem ist sogar noch ein 36/22 Kettenblattset nebst Carbonbashguard drauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Die Alternative waere ein XX1 Spider. Bei den XX1 Kettenblaettern kann man auch die kleinen ohne demontieren der Krubel wechseln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch zwei Stück da (einmal für Alu und einmal für Carbon). Auf einem ist sogar noch ein 36/22 Kettenblattset nebst Carbonbashguard drauf.


Passt das Aluteil an die Kurbel von mir , bekomme ich da die 28/32 NarrowWide Blätter dran und ist es verkäuflich? 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Alternative waere ein XX1 Spider. Bei den XX1 Kettenblaettern kann man auch die kleinen ohne demontieren der Krubel wechseln.


Was ist denn das kleinstmögliche Blatt bei dem XX1 Spider ?

Mist, das ihr soweit weg wohnt .....würde ich bei einem Bier viel leichter kapieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Der Spider fuer Alu past.
Das Kleinste xx1 ist ein 28er.

 Roger that!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Passt das Aluteil an die Kurbel von mir , bekomme ich da die 28/32 NarrowWide Blätter dran und ist es verkäuflich?



Müsste passen. 28er Blatt dürfte bei 104er Lochkreis eng werden. ich behaupte mal, dass das gar nicht passen kann (ein 28er Blatt hat von Zahn zu Zahn ungefähr 112mm Durchmesser) Das imho kleinstmögliche ist 30Z und das ist schon ein Spezialblatt. Auf den 64er LK passt ein 28er, sofern es denn solche Blätter gibt. Auf jeden Fall müsste man dann beim Tauschen auch wieder die Kurbel demontieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

Das 28er soll ja auch nicht an dne 104mm Teil, sondern an die 64mm Aufname


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das 28er soll ja auch nicht an dne 104mm Teil, sondern an die 64mm Aufname



Ja wie gesagt, dann muss man wieder die kurbel abschrauben und das KB ist auch 5mm weiter innen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2015)

er will ja beide Kettenblaetter dran haben und von Hand umlegen... Ich wuerde auch die XX1 Varriante bevorzugen und vorm Alpenurlaub umschrauben... ist bei den XX1 ja in 2 minuten erledigt.


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2015)

Ich würde eine zweifach Kurbel mit Umwerfer montieren .


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

Es wär vielleicht sogar sinnvoll noch ein Bashguard zu verwenden, für den Fall ich sitze auf und die Kette ist auf dem kleinen Blatt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Müsste passen. 28er Blatt dürfte bei 104er Lochkreis eng werden. ich behaupte mal, dass das gar nicht passen kann (ein 28er Blatt hat von Zahn zu Zahn ungefähr 112mm Durchmesser) Das imho kleinstmögliche ist 30Z und das ist schon ein Spezialblatt. Auf den 64er LK passt ein 28er, sofern es denn solche Blätter gibt. Auf jeden Fall müsste man dann beim Tauschen auch wieder die Kurbel demontieren.


Also ist das ein 2/3fach Spider, den du hast? 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das 28er soll ja auch nicht an dne 104mm Teil, sondern an die 64mm Aufname


Genau 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> er will ja beide Kettenblaetter dran haben und von Hand umlegen... Ich wuerde auch die XX1 Varriante bevorzugen und vorm Alpenurlaub umschrauben... ist bei den XX1 ja in 2 minuten erledigt.


So mach ich ja jetzt ...nur mit Kurbel raus und noch kein 28er .... wobei, den HollyHansen entpannt mit 28er hoch und mit Volldampf auf dem 32er wieder runter ...macht auch Sinn  ISt ja schnell umgelegt.


mete schrieb:


> Ich würde eine zweifach Kurbel mit Umwerfer montieren .


...............


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2015)

meint ihr das kann man so lassen oder lieber noch 2 glieder rein?


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also ist das ein 2/3fach Spider, den du hast?


Genau.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> meint ihr das kann man so lassen oder lieber noch 2 glieder rein?


Auf alle Fälle ....... erst mal ein Bild... rein. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (22. Januar 2015)

Hab noch einen XX1 Spider für eine GXP Kurbel hier liegen. Wäre bei Interesse günstig abzugeben - bevor er teuer neu gekauft wird!
Demontage / Montage von den XX1 Ketteblättern geht problemlos und schnell. Überlege dir dennoch, wenn du nicht oft tauschst vllt ein Directmount zu kaufen. Sind vllt 5 min die du beim Wechsel länger brauchst..


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2015)

meine frage bzgl des schaltwerks besteht immer noch 

konnte heute bevor es dunkel wurde noch schnell raus gehen und ein foto machen:






mit trainings-lrs wie abgebildet ~ 10,8 kg.
vor der saison gibts dann aber noch nen leichten LRS mit tubeless etc. dann sollte ich bei ~ 9,3 kg sein.
spacerturm kommt natürlich noch weg, sobald ich weiß ob es so passt. aber dafür muss ich erstmal damit fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2015)

Kommt mal richtig gut!


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> konnte heute bevor es dunkel wurde noch schnell raus gehen und ein foto machen:
> 
> mit trainings-lrs wie abgebildet ~ 10,8 kg.
> vor der saison gibts dann aber noch nen leichten LRS mit tubeless etc. dann sollte ich bei ~ 9,3 kg sein.
> spacerturm kommt natürlich noch weg, sobald ich weiß ob es so passt. aber dafür muss ich erstmal damit fahren



Sieht richtig gut aus! Schön, dass Funworks die Dinger auch ohne Lack rausrückt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2015)

Morgen! Sieht echt geil aus. Ist der Rahmen komplett nackt, oder ist klassisch klarlack drauf?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Heute gibt's die erste Lieferung von Teilen für das Stadtrad und abends geht's zum Sechstagerennen


----------



## BENDERR (23. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Sieht echt geil aus. Ist der Rahmen komplett nackt, oder ist klassisch klarlack drauf?


ist noch ne schicht klarlack drauf.

bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich das rot an kurbel und gabel lassen soll oder grau/schwarze decals drucken lassen und überklebe.
aber das läuft mir ja vorerst auch nicht weg.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Heute gibt's die erste Lieferung von Teilen für das Stadtrad und abends geht's zum Sechstagerennen


zum sechstagerennen will ich auch mal noch irgendwann


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2015)

aaaaah ich brauch Geld! Im Bikemarkt ist ne sehr gute Pace RC31...


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> zum sechstagerennen will ich auch mal noch irgendwann



Hab' die Karten zum Geb. bekommen, weil ich 2010 schon einmal da war. Bin gespannt, wie's diesmal wird 



InoX schrieb:


> aaaaah ich brauch Geld! Im Bikemarkt ist ne sehr gute Pace RC31...



Hat Jens die DT Swiss nicht mehr?

Ich sehe gerade, dass FSA jetzt auch so einen Flatforce-Verschnitt im Angebot hat. Nur deutlich günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2015)

die pace gefällt mir besser. jetzt kommt mir nicht mit baugleich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2015)

Baugleich sind sie schon allein deswegen nicht, weil die Krone der DT Swiss m. W. aus Carbon ist, genauso wie der Schaft. Optisch sind sie halt fast gleich.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> aaaaah ich brauch Geld! Im Bikemarkt ist ne sehr gute Pace RC31...


Liegt bei mir auch eine Rum...fast neu...nur von meinem Schneemann ab und an Gefahren...


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Liegt bei mir auch eine Rum...fast neu...nur von meinem Schneemann ab und an Gefahren...


Sohnemann nicht Schneemann;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

Hooray! In der Schweiz fahren sogar die Schneemänner


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2015)

Wäre sie vom Schneemann gefahren, hätte ich sie sofort genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
nur weil es ein bisschen schneit, redet ihr von Schneemännern......eindeutig Entzugserscheinung.... oder zu viel abbekommen. 






Der Mann mit den zwei "Gesichtern "  


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

Huiiii gerade gelesen: Heute Veranstaltungsausfall Jez muss ich erst zwei stunden später in die Uni und kann jez schomma auffe Rolle


----------



## xeitto (23. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin.... 2015 geht los mit Geld verbrennen.... mir ist mein Bus verreckt. Zahnriemen gerissen, Motorschaden, Reparatur oder Austauschmotor lohnt sich nicht, weil er seit einem Jahr nur Probleme hat an allen Ecken und Enden. Könnte kotzen (und bin ein bisschen froh, die Probleme los zu sein). Jetzt muss ich nur was Neues finden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2015)

Wie alt ist denn der Bus?... sieht doch noch wie neu aus. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

Franzose eben (scnr) 

Gerissener Zahnriemen ist schon heftig - geht ja fast immer mit kapitalem Motorschaden einher. So ein T5 ist dagegen preislich wohl keine Alternative, hm?


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2015)

Muss bei meinem auch endlich den Zahnriemen machen. Der ist fällig und nervt schon manchmal


----------



## xeitto (23. Januar 2015)

Bus ist von 2007 und hat 215.000 km. Zahnriemen ist jetzt ca 10-20.000 km zu früh gerissen... dumm gelaufen.

Preislich ist ein T5 keine Alternative, aber es wird jetzt trotzdem einer werden  Gibt einfach keine gute Alternative im Moment, die bezahlbar ist und genauso alltagstauglich. Wird dann ein voll ausgebauter Transporter mit wenig KM, Aufstelldach & Schrank... wer einmal einen Bus hatte... ihr kennt das ja


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

Wehe wenn ich mich mal zwischen Porsche und VW Bus entscheiden muss


----------



## xeitto (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn's für einen (richtigen) Porsche reicht, kannst den Bus auch noch dazu nehmen ohne dass es dich arg juckt


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre eher angefixt von einem kleinen Cayman (GTS/GT4) als einem einfachen Carrera. Versicherungstechnisch ist der einfache Cayman sogar günstiger als der Bus und Fahrräder gehen auch drauf.
BTW ist der Cayman sogar günstiger als mein "Nah"-Traumauto Audi A4 Cabrio B6/7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wehe wenn ich mich mal zwischen Porsche und VW Bus entscheiden muss


Beuge vor und lass dich sterilisieren. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2015)

Ich kann ja immer noch nicht verstehen, was alle am VW Transporter/Multivan/Caravelle (die Bezeichnungen _Bus_ oder _Bulli_ sind mir ein Graus, weil es sowas von VW gar nicht gibt) so toll finden.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

Nur weil VW diese Modelle nicht so nennt, heißt das noch lange nicht dass er nicht in der Umgangssprache verwendet wird 

Ist halt ein extrem großer Golf - mit den Vorteilen und Nachteilen im VW Konzern.


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2015)

ihr mit euren Fahrzeugen... Habe gerade Post von Wiener-Bikeparts bekommen. Ein 1600! Seiten dicker Katalog.


----------



## xeitto (23. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> ihr mit euren Fahrzeugen... Habe gerade Post von Wiener-Bikeparts bekommen. Ein 1600! Seiten dicker Katalog.


ist das Internet bei denen noch nicht erfunden worden?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2015)

Naja von Porsche gibts noch keinen Bus...
Darum VW...


----------



## InoX (23. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> ist das Internet bei denen noch nicht erfunden worden?



doch aber die wollen anscheinend auch etwas Papier loswerden.

http://www.bike-parts.de/de/Bikeparts-Easyfinder-403.html


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> ist das Internet bei denen noch nicht erfunden worden?


Ich glaub ja nicht, dass sich dieses Internet durchsetzen wird


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2015)

Das wär mein Traumauto 
http://elabia.de/2010/02/04/schnellstes-wohnmobil-der-welt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nur weil VW diese Modelle nicht so nennt, heißt das noch lange nicht dass er nicht in der Umgangssprache verwendet wird



VW wird aber immer vorangestellt und es gibt bestimmt auch genug Leute, die glauben, dass die wirklich so heißen.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist halt ein extrem großer Golf



Gerade das würde mich abschrecken.


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

Alles kinderkram.
Seit ich ihn bei topgear gesehen hab, will ich ihn haben den marauder:










Überigens frei verkäuflich


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2015)

The Marauder - Ten Ton Military Vehicle - Top Gear - BBC: 




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

Genau so muss das!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2015)

Hmmm... ich ueberlege ob ich spasseshalber mal meine Reba auf 120mm umbauen soll... ist ja nur ein 20 Euro SoloAir Shaft.


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

Und wozu. Haste nen flacheren lenkwinkel und ne geo die net mehr passt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2015)

Ne, so schlimm ist es net. Ein Schweizer im 29er.ch hat das auch mal mit dem Zaboo gemacht. Soll ganz cool gewesen sein.
Aber mal sehen... im Moment habe ich eh die Starrgabel drin. Die hat aber auch eine Einbaulaenge wie eine 80er Reba und das geht auch.
Ich wuerde mal behaupten, alles +/- 20cm geht schon.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Alles kinderkram.
> Seit ich ihn bei topgear gesehen hab, will ich ihn haben den marauder:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist aber doch recht unpraktisch  Wobei wer will dich abschleppen wenn du keinen Parkplatz findest?

@ Bulli: Gerade dass auch die Qualität des Autos im Ganzen stimmt und es nicht nur Transporter oder großes Auto ist überzeugt
wohl die meisten. Da sind die anderen Hersteller einfach stellenweise hinterher oder haben sich den Namen einer Modellreihe ruiniert (siehe Mercedes).


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

Wie jez guck mal das Video! Damit kann MANN überall parken
Ideal in Kombi mit dem gerät hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann muss man auch kein fahrerlager beim Rennen mehr aufbaun. Man landet einfach, fährt den marauder raus und bläst die Luftmatratze auf. Mit dem Marauder kannste dann mal eben noch schnell zum Aldi Pesto kaufn fahrn


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2015)

Das Video habe ich schon 28x gesehen 

Ich weiß, dass er auf dem Supermarktparkplatz auf anderen Autos parkt


----------



## maddda (23. Januar 2015)

Na dann


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2015)

Motion! Hier schneite total heut nammitach werd ich den kantenklatscher auspacken und den Schnee nutzen. Is so richtig schön durchgefroren hier


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Bulli: Gerade dass auch die Qualität des Autos im Ganzen stimmt und es nicht nur Transporter oder großes Auto ist überzeugt
> wohl die meisten. Da sind die anderen Hersteller einfach stellenweise hinterher oder haben sich den Namen einer Modellreihe ruiniert (siehe Mercedes).



Gerade der T5 ist doch als alles andere als zuverlässig bekannt.

Sechstagerennen war übrigens super! Etwas lang (von 18.00 bis 01.00 Uhr), aber schön  Förstemann stand zwar im Programm und ich war schon gespannt, mal diese Oberschenkel zu sehen, aber wegen seiner Bandscheibe oder so musste ein Ersatzfahrer einspringen.
Mir ist wieder aufgefallen, wie absurd Steherrennen sind 
Und die weiblichen Fahren sahen ziemlich gut aus in den Radklamotten.

Jetzt geht's erstmal aufs Rad


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2015)

Da hatte ich auch mal Bock drauf da zuzugucken hier is richtig Schneesturm Angesacht gerade eben aufm wech inne muckibude bei 60-70 Sachen durchdrehende Räder gehabt.... Mit'm fronttriebler


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Wie geht das? Die Regeln doch alles weg. Mit ASR und den ganzen helferlein.


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2015)

Das ASR greift anscheinend relativ spät bei dem Auto, so dass du es halt merkst. Kann man aber auch abschalten


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Ok. Wenn ich asr anhabe geht da nix.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2015)

Das ging noch bei allen Autos die ich im Nassen gefahren bin. Im Moment sind aber nur Frontkratzer im Haus, da geht bei Schnee nicht viel.


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Heckantrieb ist da was anderes. Da bin mit dem Omega auch mehr quer gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Wie geht das? Die Regeln doch alles weg. Mit ASR und den ganzen helferlein.



Wenn denn das ASR funktioniert


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Bei mir gerade nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2015)

Bei mir eben auch nicht. Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich bis März noch so'n dusseliges Steuergerät besorgen muss


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2015)

Ich erinnere mich da an meine erste Fahrt im Scirocco MK2 - ABS im Fuß und ohne Servo vom Nürburgring im strömenden Regen zurück nach Dortmund. Mein Kollege musste da einen LKW wegbringen und ich sein Auto übernehmen. Er hatte bei dem Wetter im neuen Mercedes-Truck keine Probleme ich dagegen schon


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist's nur ein Abs-sensor. Am Donnerstag werden erstmal Zahnriemen gewechselt. Die Wasserpumpe hängt zum Glück nicht mit dran und darf bleiben. Kostet trotzdem 400 Euro...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist es das ABS-Steuergerät. Die Fahrsicherheitshilfe, die in diesem Namen beschrieben wird, funktioniert komischerweise. ESP und ASR aber nicht. Zahnriemen hatte ich Ende letzten Jahres. Beim Focus hängt da natürlich noch was anderes (damit meine ich nicht die Wasserpumpe) dran, sodass es teuer wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Ja Spannrollen und so'n Kram kommen noch dazu.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2015)

Soooo biken?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2015)

Habe nur 1:40h geschafft. Der Schnee war bei uns ähnlich tief und da ist man wirklich schnell gar


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Haben keinen Schnee.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2015)

kannst unseren haben :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Januar 2015)

Wir haben Schnee, aber ich keine Zeit. 

Sascha... Weißabgleich 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2015)

War 2:15 unterwegs für 25km




Zwischendurch nochn entlaufenen Hund eingefangen und abgeliefert...war also richtig Erfolgreich heute. Der Kollege hieß überigens Yoda...war aber net ganz so Weise wie sein namensgeber


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2015)

Dann war ich schneller als wie du! Pah  1:36h und satte 23km


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2015)

Bin am anfang den ganz Langen Trail gefahren, den ich mit dir am Anfang von unserer Kantenklatscherrunde gefahren bin. War schon verdammt spaßig


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Haben keinen Schnee.



Freu dich gefälligst darüber.


----------



## InoX (24. Januar 2015)

Wird gemacht!


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Mittach!

Eben hab ich Vaddis Rennrad zerlegt...Braucht noch wer Teile?


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2015)

Conti Sprinter Gatorskin als Schlauchreifen?


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Ne das net. Sram doubletaps, umwerfer, bremsen.... Schmeiß ich später denke ich in die bucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2015)

So... Bin auch wieder da. 2,5h zum Teil Tauwetter, zum Teil feinster Schnee


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Hier is totale suppe. Quäl mich gerade durch Iwelche total trockenen unitexte....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2015)

Ich war mitm Kollegen unterwegs.
Anmeldung für Sundern-Hagen gerade schon fertig gemacht


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Super Vaddi und ich sind auch schon gemeldet


----------



## pirat00 (25. Januar 2015)

Welche Strecke fahrt ihr in Sundern?


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Mittel 

@Marcel wenn Patrick wieder mitfährt steht er wohl auch  im ersten Block. Ich glaub das könnte was werden


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2015)

Guck mal wer MeldeID 10 und 11 hat  -> die Nordmänner 

Middel - ich bin doch nicht behindert  Dieses Jahr muss einfach AK Top3 drin sein!


BTW hast du schon die Bestätigungsmail?


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Cool

Ja Mail hab ich schon steh aber noch net in der liste


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Januar 2015)

Hääää? Ich habe die letztes Jahr schon nicht bekommen?!


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2015)

Komisch spamordner?


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2015)

Moin moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Gestern Abend wieder die Situation wenn Vater und Sohn vor Ebay sitzen und Auktionen finden, auf die keiner bietet.
Wir sind jetzt stolze Besitzer von vier Verdichterleitschaufeln vom Triebwerk einer F4


----------



## xeitto (26. Januar 2015)

...man weiß ja nie wozu das mal gut sein kann....

Moin Moin


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Ham wir uns auch so gedacht. Kann ja mal sein, dass der Nachbar mal genau sowas braucht oder so


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rener (26. Januar 2015)

Habe mich gerade beim sundern-hagen rennen gemeldet und hab den id-code1214.das ist doch nicht gleichzeitig auch die Startnummer, oder? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2015)

Nein ist nicht die Startnummer. 
Muss gleich noch mal eine Mail dahin schreiben, weiß ja nicht wohin ich überweisen soll.

Gerade knapp 2h bei Dauerregen GA gefahren - widerlich.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Nicht ganz. Die top 50  der lang und die top50 der Mittelstrecke vom letzten Jahr stehen im ersten Block. Dahinter die lizenziler im zweiten Startblock Rest geht dann nach anmeldereihenfolge


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Gerade eben Post bekommen





980er XTR die mit 104er LK
Gewicht wie ihr seht mit kettenblattschrauben und diesen komischen Muttern.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Januar 2015)

schöne Kurbel, wo soll sie verbaut werden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2015)

Hmmm... 60g weniger als meine XT.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...da laufen die Ketten schon heiß bei unseren Rennfahrern. 

XTR....

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Soll ins on one kommen.
Das Ragley hat im Moment ne total abgenudelte Slx drin. Die hab ich damals gekauft, als die Gruppe rauskam. Vor 6 Jahren oder so. Da hab ich mir gedacht ich schmeiß die Slx ausm Ragley ,die Turbine vom on one ins ragley und die neue xtr ins on one halt... Soweit der Plan ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2015)

Super, da kriegt man eine Mail hingerotzt im Spam-Ordner nach zu sehen. Ich denke ja sonst auch nur von 12 bis Mittag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2015)

Die kennen dich wohl? 


...man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 




...ist sogar heller als meine Wilma 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Januar 2015)

Scheint so, ist ja auch mein erstes MTB Rennen und gerade in Sundern


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Gerade eben Post bekommen980er XTR die mit 104er LK
> Gewicht wie ihr seht mit kettenblattschrauben und diesen komischen Muttern.



Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie (aufs Gramm) genauso viel wiegt wie meine Turbine.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Mit oder ohne Spider`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2015)

Ohne. Der Lockring für das Kettenblatt ist mitgewogen.


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Aso. Naja Spider liegen auch nochmal bei gut 60 gramm.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn man ihn denn braucht. Aber ja, hätte die XTR einen demontierbaren Spider, wäre sie ohne Spider leichter.


----------



## rener (26. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht die Startnummer.
> Muss gleich noch mal eine Mail dahin schreiben, weiß ja nicht wohin ich überweisen soll.
> 
> Gerade knapp 2h bei Dauerregen GA gefahren - widerlich.


Ich dachte schon.dann werde ichmal schnell überweisen und bekomme ein startplatz in den vorderen blöcken


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2015)

Bei mir kam heute auch was neues.
schade dass Bikeaction nur häppchenweise liefert...


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

Und ich bin am teile verkloppen. Grad mein altes iphone inne Bucht gestellt. Man kommst sich sofort vor wie auf nem Türkischen bazarErster Preisvorschlag 90€ unter sofortkaufpreis


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2015)

Welches genau?


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2015)

5er


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2015)

Da sind 90€ doch ein super Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2015)

90 € unter dem Sofort-kaufen-Preis


----------



## InoX (26. Januar 2015)

Man sollte lesen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,

als durchschnittlicher Europäer kommt man sich wie im Irrenhaus vor  ... wenn man Nachrichten verfolgt. 

Tanke ich oder noch nicht, 2000 Liter sind ja noch da  . so günstig hätte ich dann wie lange nicht mehr getankt....könnte aber auch noch günstiger werden. 
Ich bin eigentlich nicht der Zockertyp.
http://www.esyoil.com/heizoel-news/Heizölpreise+machen+die+Nullnummer++_2015_01_27_20086.php

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (27. Januar 2015)

Die gleiche Überlegung steht bei mir auch an. Danke für den link!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.heizoel24.de/

...hier ist es noch 2Eur günstiger. 

allerdings habe ich nur Erfahrungen mit easyoil, hat einwandfrei geklappt. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. Januar 2015)

Naja kommt drauf an wie der Markt noch mit Öl überschwemmt wird und vor allem wie lange noch die leute auf fallende kurse spekulieren. Solange von fallenden kursen ausgegangen wird wird eben nicht gekauft.
Kommt drauf an wie das jetzt mit ner Förderkürzung weitergeht. Wenn sie kommt und wenn die leute es erwarten, kann der kurs schon vorher wieder hochgehen. Ich würde lieber etwas zu früh als zu spät kaufen.
http://www.handelsblatt.com/finanze...r-stand-seit-knapp-fuenf-jahren/11285700.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (27. Januar 2015)

Endlich fertig die Kiste... 

Der Sattel wird noch schwarz und dann gibts vielleicht auch mal Bilder von draußen in schön, aber erst wenn ich mal anständig gefahren bin.


----------



## maddda (27. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil!!!!

Milatz is untergekommen:
http://acrossthecountry.net/vorhang-auf-kurschat-prasentiert-ps-starkes-quartett/


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (27. Januar 2015)

Falls noch jemand ein günstiges und Salz resistentes Winterbike sucht.
http://www.probikeshop.net/mtb-rahmen-gt-bicycles-xizang-29-silber-2012/102690.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2015)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein günstiges und Salz resistentes Winterbike sucht.
> http://www.probikeshop.net/mtb-rahmen-gt-bicycles-xizang-29-silber-2012/102690.html


Ist doch nicht salzfest nur weil es titanfarbig ist 

... ist ja doch Titan, mit aufgesetzter Brille. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Endlich fertig die Kiste...
> 
> Der Sattel wird noch schwarz und dann gibts vielleicht auch mal Bilder von draußen in schön, aber erst wenn ich mal anständig gefahren bin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354701


...und die Griffe solltest du noch mit Händen bedecken oder in Schwarze tauschen.
Ansonsten feines Bike. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2015)

@xeitto ist das 27,5? Wie fuelt es sich im vergleich zum 29er an? Aber hammer Bock 

zum GT GOTTSEIDANK nur XL


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2015)

> zum GT GOTTSEIDANK nur XL



Das hab ich auch grad gedacht

MOrgen erstmal!
Unsere ausgetauschte Bkool rolle ist da. Gestern hat sie eine harte einheit schomma ausgehalten


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2015)

Hmmm ist ja das Prime -> 29' ... sieht so "klein" aus


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm ist ja das Prime -> 29' ... sieht so "klein" aus


ja, ist 29 - zum Glück  Die 27,5er die ich bisher gefahren habe fühlen sich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht anders an wie 26... vielleicht bin ich da aber auch nicht sensibel genug.

Das Prime hat jetzt 130mm hinten und der Hinterbau ist echt schön effizient (was mich am Speci Enduro massiv gestört hat, so ne Schaukel, mag aber bei den neueren Modellen auch anders sein) und 160 vorne - und dürfte zwischen 13,0 - 13,2 kg wiegen.


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...und die Griffe solltest du noch mit Händen bedecken oder in Schwarze tauschen.
> Ansonsten feines Bike.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


sieht mit Blitz aus als würde es nicht passen aber das rot ist fast das gleiche. Sollte also bei der Stylepolizei gerade noch durchgehen hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> ja, ist 29 - zum Glück  Die 27,5er die ich bisher gefahren habe fühlen sich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht anders an wie 26... vielleicht bin ich da aber auch nicht sensibel genug.
> 
> Das Prime hat jetzt 130mm hinten und der Hinterbau ist echt schön effizient (was mich am Speci Enduro massiv gestört hat, so ne Schaukel, mag aber bei den neueren Modellen auch anders sein) und 160 vorne - und dürfte zwischen 13,0 - 13,2 kg wiegen.


Cooler aussehen als das Specialized tuts auch noch


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2015)

Das ist eh das wichtigste


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2015)

So schauts aus

So ich fahr jez mal inne Uni und versuch wichtig auszusehen
http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aDwB277_460sv.mp4


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2015)

Hmmm... spricht jetzt nicht soo fuer 27,5. Schade, das Strive Al von Canyon haette ich auch interessant gefunden.
Aber in 29' und Komplettrad (wegen Leaserad) gibt es dann halt nur das Specci Enduro Comp, das Bmc TF03.


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2015)

Spectral 29 von Canyon kommt nicht in Frage? Hat meine Freundin in der Basisausstattung. Find das Teil super und mit dickerer Gabel und leichteren Laufrädern geht da auch noch einiges...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2015)

Ja, das 8.9er waere auch ne Varriante. Aber nach der Aktion mit der letzten Fox, waere mir eine Pike glaub ich lieber. Die haette Das Specci... aber mal abwarten. 
Ich glaub ich mache sobald Leaserad hier durch ist einfach einen Spontankauf: Crosser, Enduro, Allmountain... Dreirad!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> sieht mit Blitz aus als würde es nicht passen aber das rot ist fast das gleiche. Sollte also bei der Stylepolizei gerade noch durchgehen hoffe ich



Wenn es in Natura passt is ja alles gut.... hättest auch gleich schreiben können " sieht mit Blitz aus als würde es nicht passen aber das rot ist fast das gleiche". So müssen wir hier wieder stundenlang über Farbkram anstatt über Fahrkram sprechen.  
130mm am Heck wär für mich zu wenig bzw. zu hart im Verhältnis zur Gabel. Was willst du mit dem Bike alles fahren, zumal da noch reine Clickis dran sind? 

Oel hab ich noch nicht bestellt 


Achja, 
Guten Morgen Allerseits 

es gibt einen neuen Beitrag bei "Muschi am Mittwoch "

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr dieses Jahr einige Endurorennen und ansonsten eben alles was gröber ist und das Scalpel an die Grenzen kommt. Bikepark sicher auch ein paar Mal.

Die 130mm reichen dicke finde ich, vor allem am 29er. Und Flats kommen mir nicht ans Rad.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2015)

So ist das auch hier der Plan. Das mit Enduro Rennen muss ich mal schauen. Bikeparks habe ich 2 in knapp einer Stunde erreichbar (Lac Blanc und Todtnau). Da waere das Enduro, das Bmc oder das Strive natuerlich am besten. Ich fand es am Specci Enduro nicht, das ich fantastisch schneller war als mit dem Epic. Ich hatte einfach das Gefuel, das ich es nicht die ganze Zeit um Limit bewege 
Aber ich bin mir ja nochnichtmal sicher ob Enduro oder Crosser... und hier im Laden sind sie noch nichtmal sicher wann Leaserad kommen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01...ng jeden Unglücks steht das geschriebene Wort


Ich hab mir so Halbflats ans Rad gebaut... schützen auch ein bisschen die Schuhe. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich fahr dieses Jahr einige Endurorennen und ansonsten eben alles was gröber ist und das Scalpel an die Grenzen kommt. Bikepark sicher auch ein paar Mal.
> 
> Die 130mm reichen dicke finde ich, vor allem am 29er. Und Flats kommen mir nicht ans Rad.


Gut, 
da kann ich nicht mitreden....ich saß noch nie auf einem 29er 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (28. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So ist das auch hier der Plan. Das mit Enduro Rennen muss ich mal schauen. Bikeparks habe ich 2 in knapp einer Stunde erreichbar (Lac Blanc und Todtnau). Da waere das Enduro, das Bmc oder das Strive natuerlich am besten. Ich fand es am Specci Enduro nicht, das ich fantastisch schneller war als mit dem Epic. Ich hatte einfach das Gefuel, das ich es nicht die ganze Zeit um Limit bewege
> Aber ich bin mir ja nochnichtmal sicher ob Enduro oder Crosser... und hier im Laden sind sie noch nichtmal sicher wann Leaserad kommen soll...


Ja ich finde auch, dass man mit dem Racefully ziemlich schnell bergab fahren kann, aber der Grenzbereich ist natürlich kleiner bzw. man ist deutlich näher dran. Und die Ermüdung in Armen und Beinen kommt viel schneller. Reifen machen natürlich einen großen Unterschied...

2 Bikes sind besser als 1, 3 besser als 2 usw.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hab ja ab und zu auf dem Epic NobiNik/Bronson und so drauf. Da geht dann schon was. Die Ermuedungi st auch net so das Thema... aber man merkt halt, das es unter 11kg liegt (auch mit Traktorreifen). Aber die Lefty ist da halt auch der Hammer und der Hinterbau ist auch deluxe 
Daher waere das Specci Enduro Comp echt ne Sache. Gescheit breiter Lrs, Pike, 1x10, das Fahrwerk war ganz gut,... aber die Sache mit dem Daempfer Service lief beim Epic nicht so ideal. Die Deore Bremse, waere mir ne Guide oder Elixir Trail lieber...


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2015)

Hab eben die Trainingseinheit ausgewertet, wo die Rolle Kaputtgegangen ist. Max 1,82 Kw  Ka ob das nen Messfehler war


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2015)

Hat Jemand zufällig in dem Moment einen Luftballon hinter dir platzen lassen....so Fluchtreflexe sollen ja ungeahnte Kräfte mobilisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2015)

Stimmt genau so wie bei todesangst. Deswegen hat jure robic bestimmt so oft das raam gewonnen. Der hat immer Halluzinationen von schwarzen Reitern bekommen, die ihn verfolgt haben. Das Team hat dann wohl immer einfach im Auto die Knöpfe runter gemacht wenns ml wieder so weit war 

Erschreckt habt mich aber niemand


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2015)

So war fleißig am Schrauben heute Abend.
Neue Kurbel ins Rennrad, dem rollenrad eine Schaltung verpasst und dann noch die neue Kurbel beblättert. Musste a bisserl messen, weil das kleine Blatt von der Xtr iwe dicker ist. Aber mit 1,7mm unterlegschriben Hard ganz gut funktioniert:


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Morgen! Sieht richtig gut aus! 
Bei der 970er Xtr muss man auch das kleine Blatt mit 1-2mm Spacern anpassen. Hat bei mir dann aber jahrelang Problemlos geschaltet.

Ich habe das Q-Ring wieder runter geworfen. Vom treten her war es gut, aber ich hatte das Gefuehl (und Vergleiche der Aufzeichnungen haben es bestaetigt) das die Kurbel dann a) weniger Watt anzeigt. Das haette man ja noch mit einer neuen FTP Messung korregieren koennen, aber die Aussage das es konstant 3-5% weniger sind konnte ich so nicht bestaetigen. Bei mir sind die Werte abartig gesprungen (die 3s und die 10s genauso!). 
Das Problem ist ja, das die Stages von einer halbwegs konstanten Winkelgeschwindigkeit ausgeht. Doch genau DA greifen ja die Q-Ring ein. 
Das in kombination mit einem, nennen wir es mal "kraftbetonten" Tretstil (wer weniger wohlwollend ist nennt es "Stampfen") scheint das Berechnungsmodel wohl doch ausreichend aus zu hebeln.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Moinsen!
Ja kommt auf jedenfall gut mit der XTR Kurbel.

Habe heute dann auch meine Anmeldebestätigung für Sundern bekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Ach ja... hat jemand einen Tip fuer ein haltbares GXP Lager? Ich habe im September das letzte gekauft und es aber erst irgendwann im Oktober verbaut... es ist schon wieder am Sterben!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Bedremeltes Shimano Lager mit Hope Adapter


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

be more precise!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr bei meiner Sram XX kurbel auf der linken seite die originale gxp lagerschale und auf der rechten seite eine shimano. haltbarkeit ist bei mir so viel besser


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Ja das fahre ich am Primal auch so.


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2015)

auch gut!

@Sascha da musste wohl noch ne Powertap kaufen
Das das mit der XTR 970 auch so ist wusste ich net. fahre meine nur Mono...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Ja, das dachte ich mir auch schon... aber im Moment stirbt das linke Lager :/

Powertap??? Weist du wie viele Hinterraeder ich in Betrieb habe? 
2x Race fuers Epic
2x Training fuers Zaboo
(1x SSP am Pompetamine, aber das muesste nicht sein)

ergoe 2x x12 Powertaps + 2x Qr9 Powertaps + 4x Einspeichen... bist du dappert???
Ich habe mich schon bewust fuer die Stages entschieden und mit runden Kettenblaetter passt es auch echt gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Warum kann man User aus dem "Forumsteam" nicht ignorieren?  Hatte da jemanden so schön auf der Ignore-Liste, weil er nur Dünnes schreibt und jetzt muss ich das wieder sehen...


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Ich höre nur mimimi


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube er hört nur "muschimuschimuschi".


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Warum war das auch der erste der mir in den Sinn kam?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Der ist im echten Leben ein ganz netter Typ


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Das bezweifle ich nicht, aber das Auftreten hier im Forum ist schon ziemlich übertrieben penetrant peinlich. So viele Adverben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

@Crimson_ du wolltest noch ausfuehren, was du am Linken XTR gemacht hast, das es geht. Einfach den 2teiligen Hope adapter rein gekloppt?


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß auch net was ich von seinem Auftritt im Forum halten soll.

Heute kommen wahrscheinlich unsere verdichterleitschaufeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich mir auch schon... aber im Moment stirbt das linke Lager :/
> 
> Powertap??? Weist du wie viele Hinterraeder ich in Betrieb habe?
> 2x Race fuers Epic
> ...



Dafür misst sie richtig, egal was man verbaut...sogar bei 1s-Datenabfrage . Keine Ahnung wie Stages genau misst, aus Deinen Informationen vermute ich mal Dehnungsabfrage über einen bestimmten Winkelbereich und der Rest wird berechnet. Das kann natürlich bei ovalen Kettenblättern nicht gutgehen. Das ist sogar bei runden Kettenblättern schon fragwürdig, da die Leistung ja über die Kurbelbewegung schwankt. (Und das ist vielleicht auch ein Grund dafür, warum's bei mir nie so richtig funktioniert hat, vielleicht trete ich auch einfach zu "unrund").


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Powertap = 4x 700Euro. Stages = 2* 500Euro. Siehst du den Unterschied?
Und ohne ovale Kettenblaetter passt es bei mir ausreichend.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit Männer ,
ich war auch schon Katze füttern  ...in dem Thread stecken schon einige Stunden Userzeit .....den kann und sollte man nicht einfach ignorieren.
An dem Thema kann man als kleine radfahrende Leuchte wahrscheinlich eh nichts ändern, aber man kann im eigenen Umfeld mit persönlicher, umgänglicher Toleranz werben. 

Der zweifach Spider für mein Experiment ist gekauft, mal sehen ob es passt wie ich mir das denke.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männer ,
> ich war auch schon Katze füttern  ...in dem Thread stecken schon einige Stunden Userzeit .....den kann und sollte man nicht einfach ignorieren.
> An dem Thema kann man als kleine radfahrende Leuchte wahrscheinlich eh nichts ändern, aber man kann im eigenen Umfeld mit persönlicher, umgänglicher Toleranz werben.
> 
> Der zweifach Spider für mein Experiment ist gekauft, mal sehen ob es passt wie ich mir das denke.



Du bist auch schon auf der Seite von Kehl mit erwähnt. Der hat da einige Kommentare zitiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Du bist auch schon auf der Seite von Kehl mit erwähnt. Der hat da einige Kommentare zitiert.


Also wenn er das macht, hat er verloren


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Powertap = 4x 700Euro. Stages = 2* 500Euro. Siehst du den Unterschied?


Die Powertap Pro SL kostete bei r2 im Ausverkauf keine 500,- und zweimal hätte bei Dir wohl auch gereicht. Ist aber egal, solange Du glücklich damit bist. Ich habe sogar 5 Räder, in denen ich die Powertap fahre und ich wechsle neben den Reifen dabei auch immer den Freilauf samt Kassette mit. Ist natürlich nichts, wenn man alle 2 Tage herumbasteln muss, aber das entspricht auch nicht meiner Radnutzung. Reinpassen würde die Nabe jedenfalls überall und das zubehör von Novatec (Freiläufe, Sperrklinken, Lager...) passt auch meistens, so dass man nicht auf die überteuerten Cycleops-Sachen zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Gibt es sie auch fuer 500Euro mit x12? Und nein, 2 reichen net. Ich brauche ja alleine 2 fuers Racebike. Bringt ja nix, wenn ich nur im Schoenwetterlrs Wattmessung habe.
Und die 2 fuers Trainignsrad das selbe. Gerade so spaesse wie TSS, Form, Fittnes, Ermuedung haengen davon ab, das man (fast) immer mit Watt faehrt. Zudem will ich ja auch beim Strassentraining (SlickLrs) Wattmessung haben und nicht nur wenn ich BikeIntervalle fahre.


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gibt es sie auch fuer 500Euro mit x12?


es gibt einen X12-Kit, ja. das Original kostet 80,-, Novatec 25,- oder so.



> Und nein, 2 reichen net. Ich brauche ja alleine 2 fuers Racebike. Bringt ja nix, wenn ich nur im Schoenwetterlrs Wattmessung habe.


Einen Satz Training, einen Satz Race und zwischen den Rädern mit Steckachsenadapter arbeiten. Umbauen dauert keine 5 Minuten, da eh alles nur aufgesteckt wird.



> Und die 2 fuers Trainignsrad das selbe. Gerade so spaesse wie TSS, Form, Fittnes, Ermuedung haengen davon ab, das man (fast) immer mit Watt faehrt. Zudem will ich ja auch beim Strassentraining (SlickLrs) Wattmessung haben und nicht nur wenn ich BikeIntervalle fahre.


Und wo ist das Problem einen Straßenreifen aufzuziehen? Praktiziere ich mit Notubes-Felge am Crossrad seit Jahren. Wie gesagt, ich will Dir das ja nicht aufschwatzen, aber wirkliche Probleme bei der Mehrrädernutzung gibt es auch bei Powertap nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Ich wechsel doch net 4x die Woche Reifen und Achsstandarts???

Du willst es nicht verstehen und hast wieder Spass daran die Meinung/Heransgehensweise Anderer nicht zu aktzeptieren... aber lass gut sein. Du faehrst PT udn ich Stages udn wir sind beide gluecklich und zufrieden


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wechsel doch net 4x die Woche Reifen und Achsstandarts???


Na wenn Du vier mal in der Woche ein anderes Rad fährst, kann ich es auch nicht ändern. ich habe ja gesagt, dass soetwas nicht meinem Nutzungsverhalten entspricht. Im Sommer fahre ich z.B. schlicht nicht mit dem Crosser und Wattmessung am SSP ist irgendwie auch Perlen vor die Säue. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.



> Du willst es nicht verstehen und hast wieder Spass daran die Meinung/Heransgehensweise Anderer nicht zu aktzeptieren...


Nö, aber wer das eine will, muss mit dem anderen leben. In deinem Falle eben mit relativ niedriger Datenqualität. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Wollt ihr scheinbar beide nicht 
Aber mit etwas gutem Willen kommt man mit zwei PT-LRS aus!

@ XTR mit Hope-Adapter: Einfach bei der linken Schale den Absatz bis auf Höhe des Lagers wegdremeln und dann den Hope-Adapter verbauen. Es passt aber dann keine Shimano-Plastikhülse mehr. Hält am Racebike schon über ein Jahr ohne Probleme.


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber mit etwas gutem Willen kommt man mit zwei PT-LRS aus!



Würde ich auch sagen. Besser wäre natürlich ein vernünftiges Kurbelpowermeter und überall derselbe Innenlagerstandard. Aber dann hätte man wohl beim Crosser auch wieder ein Problem mit den Mini-Kettenblättern vom MTB. Also an zwei Powermetern kommt man wohl nicht vorbei, wenn es schnell gehen und exakt sein soll.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

War schon etwas neidisch in Duisburg 24h - Ben mit zwei top ausgestatteten MTBs mit SRM am Start.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Also mal Fuesse ruhig: die Messwerte der Stages sind bei mir OK. Nur wenn ich halt "absichtlich" an den Vorraussetzungen fuer das Berechnungsmodel rummurkse, dann passt das halt nicht mehr. 
Die machen natuerlich in Abhaengikeit vom Kurbelwinkel, Winkelgeschwinigkeit ,... eine Kraftschaetzung fuer das 2. Bein. Das klappt (bei mir) auch gut, solange ich nicht anfange einseitig rum zu hacken.
Aber wenn ich ein ovales KB fahre, manipuliere ich absichtlich die Winkelgschwindigkeiten und das ist im Model nicht berucksichtigt.

Mit runden Blaettern funktioniert es bei mir sehr gut! (und ich bin ja auch nicht der einzige der es faehrt).



mete schrieb:


> ...In deinem Falle eben mit relativ niedriger Datenqualität. So einfach ist das.


Kennst du den Link: Stages Power Meter In-Depth Review Update Ich wuerde behaupten er ist das ganze recht wissentschaftlich angegangen und von niedriger Datenquallitaet wuerde ich jetzt hier nicht reden.


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2015)

Cool wäre es mal wenn wir dein Rad noch mit einer powertap ausstatten und das alles auf unsere bkool Rolle stellen würden... Wann biste mal in der Gegend ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Schau dir den Link an... der Typ hat genau das gemacht, aber mit noch wesentlich mehr Aufwand als wir mal an einem Mittag machen koennten 
2x Srm Spider faende ich auch geiler, aber da ist halt alles zu spaet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

> die Messwerte der Stages sind bei mir OK.



Woher weißt Du das, wenn Du keinen Vergleich hast?



> Kennst du den Link: Stages Power Meter In-Depth Review Update Ich wuerde behaupten er ist das ganze recht wissentschaftlich angegangen und von niedriger Datenquallitaet wuerde ich jetzt hier nicht reden.



Ich habe auch mit meinen Powertap-Daten verglichen und die Stages-Daten sahen bei derselben Fahrt halt komplett anders aus. Aber das hatten wir schon einmal...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

BOAR! Du willst es nicht kapieren?!? Die Messwerte muessen gut genug zum trainieren sein! 
Ich bekomme bei verschiedenen Fahrten, bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen vergleichbare Werte. Sie sind ausreichend konstant, das ich danach fahren kann. Mehr brauche ICH nicht zum danach Trainieren.

Es geht mir ja nicht darum zu posen, das ich 150Watt mehr trete als du!

Ich muss einen Leistungstest (mit DER Kurbel) machen koenne, aus dem ich (MEINE) Bereiche ableiten kann.
Innerhalb dieser Bereiche muss ich dann Trainieren und Rennen fahren koennen (GLEICHE Kurbel!).
Zusaetzlich will ich aus Deltas zwischen Werten (mit dem gleichen System aufgenommen) Konditionelle Veraenderungen erkennen koennen.

Ok, bei dir klappt es nicht. Dann bist du wohl ein noch schlimmerer Holzhacker als ich. Aber lass mich mit deiner PT in Ruhe oder schenk mir 4!


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> BOAR! Du willst es nicht kapieren?!?



Dasselbe könnte ich auch sagen. ich spreche hier nicht von Absolutwerten, sondern von der gesamten Charakteristik die nicht passt. Es gibt in meinen Daten kein konstantes Absolutoffset, die Relativwerte passen hinten und vorn nicht zusammen und zwar umso schlechter, je höher die getretene Leistung und je kürzer die jeweiligen Intervalle.


> Die Messwerte muessen gut genug zum trainieren sein!


Eben.


> Ich bekomme bei verschiedenen Fahrten, bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen vergleichbare Werte. Sie sind ausreichend konstant, das ich danach fahren kann. Mehr brauche ICH nicht zum danach Trainieren.


Wenn Du meinst.



> Ok, bei dir klappt es nicht. Dann bist du wohl ein noch schlimmerer Holzhacker als ich. Aber lass mich mit deiner PT in Ruhe oder schenk mir 4!


Warum, wenn hier dagegen gewettert wird, schreibe ich auch etwas dazu. Da spricht doch nichts dagegen. Keine Ahnung, warum man dann immer gleich herumschreien muss .


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja fast wie bei muschi und kehle  

...und nun denkt mal nicht nur an euch, sondern auch an eure Kinder die im Sport auch weiterkommen wollen und den Vater als Vorbild nehmen. 
...das heißt, die benötigte Technik mal die Anzahl der Kinder plus 1


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Wo habe ich gewettert? Ich habe geschrieben, das die ovalen KB die angezeigte Leistung reduzieren (wurde mir auch von Stages so vorhergesagt). Zusaetzlich habe ich das gefuehl, das es mehr eiert.
Und du kommst und freust dich auf eine neue Runde ein Produkt zu bashen, das dir nicht passt. Aber weist du was... dafuer gibt es in Zukunft einfachere Loesungen.


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und du kommst und freust dich auf eine neue Runde ein Produkt zu bashen, das dir nicht passt.



Echt, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. M.E. habe ich lediglich die Vorteile eines Produktes hervorgehoben, das gerade besprochen wurde, nämlich der PT Nabe. Du darfst mich übrigens zu diesem Thema auch gern ignorieren, Deine unsachlichen Ausbrüche dazu hält ja auch keiner auf Dauer aus.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Der B.O.R-Chef hat sich auch sehr abwertend über die Stages geäußert. Seine genaue Begründung weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Ich habe nur noch im Ohr, dass es darauf hinauslief, dass Stages für Leute ist die alles wollen aber sich nichts richtiges leisten können. 
Wie gesagt ist das nicht meine Aussage und wie er es genau gesagt hatte weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Er will aber definitiv etwas anderes verwenden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

So,... sagt er? Warum nur? 

@mete unsachliche Ausbrueche? Naja, du laesst keinerlei Erfahrung auser deiner eigenen stehen. Wer andere Erfahrungen macht als du, hat immer keine Ahnung, kein Gespuehr, oder macht sonst alles falsch.

ICH habe dir deine Erfahrungen nie abgesprochen, sodern sage nur, das ich andere gemacht habe. Und das ICH mit der Stages zufrieden bin.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Ich frage nur watt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich frage nur watt?


 ich sage wayne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

/signed! Jedem das Seine und keinem das Meine!


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Und sonst so?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Schau mal, ob du das Teil bei bekommst: RaceFace finde ich recht intressant.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Scheint verfügbar zu sein. Welche Größe? Dann frag ich mal nach.
würde ich nachher machen. muss erstmal zum Tätowierer. Geld für Schmerzen ausgeben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

*Spätestens* seit heute will ich hier nix mehr von Leistungsmessgeräten lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2015)

Keine Panik. Ich habe keinen Preis gefunden und ich finde es fuer den Hochsommer interessant. Mich wuerde auch interessieren, wie gross die Blase sein darf. Ob z.b. eine 3l Deuter rein passt?

Zu Watt: man kann alles kaput diskutieren. Ich kenne soagr Leute die nicht mehr mit Puls trainieren, weil sie keinen Bock auf so nen Skalventreiber haben... und Watt ist noch viel schlimmer


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keine Panik. Ich habe keinen Preis gefunden und ich finde es fuer den Hochsommer interessant. Mich wuerde auch interessieren, wie gross die Blase sein darf. Ob z.b. eine 3l Deuter rein passt



in deinem Link steht, dass eine Blase bis 1,5 Liter passen soll.
ich merke es mir mal.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt solls hier auch noch Zensur geben, na klasse!


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Jetzt sag ich auch: "watt?"


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Ich will hier so viel über Watt und Puls schreiben wie ich will, wenn es noch jemanden ausm ETWR gibt der sich mit darüber unterhalten will.


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @mete unsachliche Ausbrueche? Naja, du laesst keinerlei Erfahrung auser deiner eigenen stehen. Wer andere Erfahrungen macht als du, hat immer keine Ahnung, kein Gespuehr, oder macht sonst alles falsch.



Mich würde ja nur mal interessieren, wo ich das geschrieben habe? Alles, was ich hier verfasse ist ausschließlich meine Sicht der Dinge. Das kann ja auch gar nicht anders sein. Allerdings muss es ja auch mal erlaubt sein, etwas zu hinterfragen, wenn offensichtlich überhaupt keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit genutzt wurde/genutzt werden kann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> ich merke es mir mal.


Vielleicht kommt das Ding ja dann noch vor meinen Crank Boots 



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich will hier so viel über Watt und Puls schreiben wie ich will, wenn es noch jemanden ausm ETWR gibt der sich mit darüber unterhalten will.



Mach doch.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Sry, aber gut möglich. bin dran.
schwarze kleine habe ich da aber grün scheint komisch zu sein


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Von schwarzen habe ich nichts


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

die sieht man wenigstens nicht.
im Falle eines Defekts wäre eine neue Kurbel bestimmt schneller da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Sollen ja nur als Farbtupfer dienen. Die Funktion ist mir reichlich egal.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mach doch.



Mach ich auch


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich will hier so viel über Watt und Puls schreiben wie ich will, wenn es noch jemanden ausm ETWR gibt der sich mit darüber unterhalten will.


Interessanter is eigentlich auch das was am Ende ankommt.
Sprich Messung über Rolle scheint ziemlich aussagekräftig zu sein. Da machen dann Ovale kb's auch keinen unterschied


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Machts bei einer PT wohl auch nicht  Und solange du die Systeme nicht wechselst ist ein konstanter oder vielleicht auch linearer Offset ertragbar.
Denke auch, dass man bei einer Rolle recht gut reproduzierbare Ergebnisse bekommt.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Falscher Fokus...


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Heute gibt's also das Arschgeweih.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Ja genau. Ich habe mich endlich getraut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2015)

Seit 2000 hast du mit dir gerungen. Das Bauchnabelpiercing ist der nächste Schritt.


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Das hatte ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2015)

Hast du nicht genau hingesehen


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2015)

Anstatt mich gleich am Sonntag beim sundern-hagen rennen anzumelden ,habe ich es erst am Montag morgen geschafft. Also alles halb so wild. Dienstag schnell überwiesen) heute auf die starterliste geschaut:-(((PLATZ 810 (((SUPER  wie kann das sein???


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Anstatt mich gleich am Sonntag beim sundern-hagen rennen anzumelden ,habe ich es erst am Montag morgen geschafft. Also alles halb so wild. Dienstag schnell überwiesen) heute auf die starterliste geschaut:-(((PLATZ 810 (((SUPER  wie kann das sein???


Klingt doch gut, jede Menge Opfer und Windschatten vor der Nase 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Januar 2015)

Meine Überweisung ist noch nicht eingegangen. Komme aber dank Vorjahresplatzierung ohnehin in Block 1


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2015)

Crimson_, post: 12659188, member: 187700"]Meine Überweisung ist noch nicht eingegangen. Komme aber dank Vorjahresplatzierung ohnehin in Block 1  [/QUOTE]
Sollen wir tauschen? Von vorne kann doch jeder.


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut, jede Menge Opfer und Windschatten vor der Nase
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Ich werde sie mir alle holen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Ich werde sie mir alle holen;-)


Das ist die richtige Einstellung, aaaaaber verschieß nicht gleich am Anfang alle Körner. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2015)

Gut dass du es Sachst Marcel hab eben auch überwiesen
Naja steh auch vorne bei den bekloppten.


rener schrieb:


> Anstatt mich gleich am Sonntag beim sundern-hagen rennen anzumelden ,habe ich es erst am Montag morgen geschafft. Also alles halb so wild. Dienstag schnell überwiesen) heute auf die starterliste geschaut:-(((PLATZ 810 (((SUPER  wie kann das sein???


Oder du ziehst ne Lizenz, dann biste im zweiten block


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2015)

Morgen!
Bin grad schon fleißig. Die ersten 25 raam Kilometer


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2015)

Und damit es nicht kalt wird, bläst du dir heißen Wind entgegen.

Na dann, hau rein und verfahr dich nicht 
Wieviel km sind es noch? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2015)

Jaaa... eine gescheite Rolle waere noch was. Aber ich versuch es so weit wie irgend moeglich zu vermeiden, daher straeube ich mich vor ~400Euro.
Zum Warmfahren vor den Rennen (XC) waere es auch gut, aber Epic in eine Rolle brauch ich ne besondere X12 Achse und eine X12 Hinterrad mit Slicks...


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zum Warmfahren vor den Rennen (XC) waere es auch gut, aber Epic in eine Rolle brauch ich ne besondere X12 Achse und eine X12 Hinterrad mit Slicks...



Kannste nicht einfach den Crosser reinstellen?



maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Bin grad schon fleißig. Die ersten 25 raam Kilometer



Wie sieht das denn im Betrieb aus? Oder starrst du da nur auf den Schirm?


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und damit es nicht kalt wird, bläst du dir heißen Wind entgegen.
> 
> Na dann, hau rein und verfahr dich nicht
> Wieviel km sind es noch?
> ...


Heizspirale ist abgeklemmt. Das Teil denkt es wäre permanent zu kalt und bläßt dann zwangsläufig ohne heizung
BIn gerade feddich geworden...bin ne Stunde gefahren, die ersten Kilometer von Oceanside ins inland sind aber eher flach, gut am ende kommen 1-2 7-10% Rampen.


@Sascha ohne Rolle könnte ich das Pensum wie ich es jetzt fahre vergessen. Oft fange ich erst um 8 an und dann muss es eben schnell gehen, da ist ne Bkool schon ne bereicherung Vor allem beim Wetter hier im bergischen würde ich sonst im Winter noch mehr wäscheberge anhäufen, als ich es eh schon tue^^Zur Uni fahren geht auch eher schlecht-.-


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kannste nicht einfach den Crosser reinstellen?
> 
> 
> 
> Wie sieht das denn im Betrieb aus? Oder starrst du da nur auf den Schirm?


Also es gibt tracks mit lifevideos, da siehst du dann genau wo du herfährst. Das RAAM ist ohne reallifevideo, sprich das Photo wurde in betrieb gemacht. Währenddessen schaue ich dann halt was auf NEtflix, aber diese reallifevideos sind schon cool


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Januar 2015)

Ich muß auch noch einmal kurz etwas zur Stages/Diskussion beitragen. Ich hatte zwei PT´s und war sehr zufrieden. Ich bin mittlerweile aber auch bei Stages angelangt und habe mittlerweile drei davon. Alle drei liefern absolut vergleichbare Werte und funktionieren ohne jedes Murren. Insgesamt zeigen die Stages bei mir etwas mehr Watt als die PT an. Aber wie gesagt, absolut vergleichbar. Sogar auf der Rolle. Sie sind halt preislich sehr interessant. Klar würde mich auch eine Rechts/Links Verteilung interessieren. Aber das wird mir dann einfach zu teuer.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2015)

Crosser rein ginge natuerlich, aber dann muss ich 2 Raeder mit schleppen und durch meien gestiegenen familaeren Verpflichtungen will ich ja gerade XC fahren, da es "weniger Aufwand" ist.

Ich komem hier ganz gut ohne rum. Unter der Woche sitze ich eh mind. 3x Woche auf dem Rad zur Arbeit und ob ich 30 Minuten heim fahre, oder das ganze auf 60-90Minuten ausdehne ist egal. Wenn man mal drauf sitzt passt das 
Am Woe schaue ich noch 2x aufs Rad zu kommen und da ist Suedbaden halt toll. Wettertechnisch kann man hier eigentlich immer fahren. Zur not halt mit dem beschutzblechten Crosser 

@mtbmarcus das ein PT weniger anzeigt, als eine Stages/SRM/P2M ist ja klar, der Antreib schluckt einfach etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Crosser rein ginge natuerlich, aber dann muss ich 2 Raeder mit schleppen und durch meien gestiegenen familaeren Verpflichtungen will ich ja gerade XC fahren, da es "weniger Aufwand" ist.



freie rolle  
gibts bei mir auch noch bevor die saison losgeht. 
hab nämlich kein bock mehr immer ein anderes LR mitzunehmen und vorm start dann noch schnell LR zu wechseln..
auf der freien rolle kannste auch mit stollenreifen fahren. macht zwar lärm ohne ende, aber das juckt ja nich


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2015)

Mensch stellt ihr euch an 
Hatte bei den XC-Rennen noch nie (außer BuLi) die freie Rolle dabei. Immer auf der Straße warmgefahren. Als ich in Saalhausen die Rolle dabei hatte, war der Untergrund kagge und ich habe mich mit Matthias Wengelin auf der Straße warm gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2015)

Was nützt mir warmfahren, wenn ich mich schon ne Stunde vorm Start im Startblock einfinden muss damit ich nicht ganz hinten stehe 
Da wär eine freie Rolle im Startblock nicht schlecht...natürlich gestellt vom Veranstalter. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte als ich a-Lizenz gefahren bin ne Rolle dabei. Das ist scho klasse. Deluxe war a-Lizenz Buliga in Offenburg. Mit abgetrenntem Parkplatz fuer die Elite Fahrer. Da hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Untergrund 

FreieRolle hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... mal sehen

Warmfahren auf der Rolle ist hauptsaechlich bei XC wichtig. Faustregel: je laenger kuerzer das Rennen, desto besser/haerter warm fahren. 
Mit Lizenz ist es mit dne Startbloecken auch nochmal einfacher  Nur am Gardasee stand ich trotz Lizens im block D... aber da hab ich mich dann auch net warm gefahren. Das kann man sich dann echt schenken :/


----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was nützt mir warmfahren, wenn ich mich schon ne Stunde vorm Start im Startblock einfinden muss damit ich nicht ganz hinten stehe
> Da wär eine freie Rolle im Startblock nicht schlecht...natürlich gestellt vom Veranstalter.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


da muss man halt einfach dreist genug sein und sich dann halt von vorne noch dazumogeln.
hab eh noch nie verstanden was die hobbyfahrer 1h vorm start schon im startblock wollen..


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> da muss man halt einfach dreist genug sein und sich dann halt von vorne noch dazumogeln.
> hab eh noch nie verstanden was die hobbyfahrer 1h vorm start schon im startblock wollen..


Selbst unter den Hobbyfahrern existiert noch Ehrgeiz ...ich hab es sogar mal in die top 100 über 100 km mit 46/47? in dem Dreh geschafft.... von hinten bei 1400 Startern, davon ca. 450 auf Lang.
War aber auch mein Wetter, schön kalt und schlammig 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was nützt mir warmfahren, wenn ich mich schon ne Stunde vorm Start im Startblock einfinden muss damit ich nicht ganz hinten stehe
> Da wär eine freie Rolle im Startblock nicht schlecht...natürlich gestellt vom Veranstalter.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Ach watt priority boarding haben hier alle marathons für schnelle leute


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2015)

Beim XC-Rennen gehts doch ohnehin direkt vom Warmfahren in die Startaufstellung.
Beim Marathon kann man sich das auch fast schon schenken


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Beim XC-Rennen gehts doch ohnehin direkt vom Warmfahren in die Startaufstellung.
> Beim Marathon kann man sich das auch fast schon schenken


Aber nicht, wenn es gleich ohne richtige Einführungsrunde ins Gelände geht und die Jungspunte gleich losballern wie im XC .
So 20min brauch ich schon, damit meine Muskeln wissen, warum sie aufgestanden sind. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Selbst unter den Hobbyfahrern existiert noch Ehrgeiz ...ich hab es sogar mal in die top 100 über 100 km mit 46/47? in dem Dreh geschafft.... von hinten bei 1400 Startern, davon ca. 450 auf Lang.
> War aber auch mein Wetter, schön kalt und schlammig
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


ja, das ist klar. 
aber dafür muss man ja nicht schon ne stunde im startblock stehn. das rennen startet dann ja nicht früher  
aber vl bin ich das einfach anders gewöhnt mit unseren kleinen marathons hier 
da reichts halt wirklich 10 min vorher entweder in den lizenzblock zu latschen oder halt einfach vorndran stellen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2015)

Also bei 1400 Startern von hinten starten ist fast wie vordrängeln.....wenn man nicht aufpasst, ist man noch nicht gestartet und trotzdem kurz Erster weil der nämlich schon eine Runde rum ist. 
Wenn man einigermaßen Spaß und ein gutes Ergebnis haben will ist frühes erscheinen wichtig. 
Auf technischen, schmalen Strecken kommst du einfach nicht vorbei an den ganzen Ausclickkandidaten.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (30. Januar 2015)

naja, das is halt son gesellschaftliches ding.. wenn einer damit anfängt kriegen alle panik und müssen dann auch in den block.
dabei würds ja zeitlich reichen, wenn man 20 min vorher kommt und jeder sich nach seinen "ambitionen" hinstellt.
ich kann meine leistung ja ungefähr einschätzen und wenn ich weiß, da sind 50 schneller als ich, brauch ich mich ja nicht in die erste reihe zu stellen, sondern stell mich halt in die 10. aber das geht einfach nicht in die köpfe. 

erlebe es ja oft genug dass sich irgendwelche (meist) alten in den ersten 3 reihen rumtummeln und keinen cm "ihres" platzes hergeben, aber nach 2 min schon 100 plätze weiter hinten sind.. weil nicht ins pedal gekommen oder aufeinmal zu viel angst im gedränge etc..


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2015)

Beim Marathon habe ich keine Probleme mich in die erste Reihe zu stellen. Aber beim XC gibts normalerweise eine Order oder ich stehe den anderen im Weg rum. Ist dann aber auch nur eine Sache von Sekunden 

Hatte das mal in Nordenau - 30min vor dem Start und stehe fast ganz Hinten. Dann hast du die ganzen Touris neben dir mit Klappspaten und Zelt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2015)

Naja, die Vorauswahl übernimmt der Veranstalter. Also wenn keine entsprechende Leistung nachgewiesen werden kann oder wenn man ein Jahr mal keine Rennen hatte, landet man im letzten Block (manchmal 4 und mehr) und in dem möchte man dann schon vorn stehen.
In der Racetruppe kennt man sich normalerweise, und da klappt meistens die individuelle Einordnung. Da stehen auch alte Säcke vorn, weil sie es drauf haben. 
Aber ich rede hier vor Rennen mit mehr als 500 Startern. 
Und wenn sich dann doch mal einer verirrt... lernt er schnell was er nicht machen darf. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2015)

Sooooo! Startnummer 62 in Sundern, also Platz 12 über die 50km letztes Jahr 
Hab mich auch noch schnell für den Crosslauf morgen in Soest gemeldet.

EDIT: GEIL hier rollen gerade rosa Elefanten durchs Zimmer.
EDIT2: Weniger Schlauchreifenkitt schnüffeln - das Zeug für Carbonfelgen ist irgendwie krasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2015)

nimm die Nase aus der Dose, sofort
So mir geht jez ma anne Matraze horchen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Januar 2015)

Angetrockneter Kleber sieht aus wie Popel... 

Erstmal Lüften hier!


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Morgen!


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Angetrockneter Kleber sieht aus wie Popel...
> 
> Erstmal Lüften hier!


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...wieder klare Luft? 

Das trockne Zeugs in schlauchlos soll ja auch solche Klumpen bilden.... ich bin gespannt wie lange es in meinen Rädern schwappert. Hab ja ungefähr 60 ml vor einem halben Jahr in meine ersten Schlauchlosräder eingefüllt. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Januar 2015)

Moin....so Usedom wird auch langsam weis


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> ...wieder klare Luft?
> 
> Das trockne Zeugs in schlauchlos soll ja auch solche Klumpen bilden.... ich bin gespannt wie lange es in meinen Rädern schwappert. Hab ja ungefähr 60 ml vor einem halben Jahr in meine ersten Schlauchlosräder eingefüllt.
> ...


Die Korallen die sich da bilden sind schon Lustig


Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Moin....so Usedom wird auch langsam weis


Hier liegt auch überall das weiße Zeug rum


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Angetrockneter Kleber sieht aus wie Popel...
> 
> Erstmal Lüften hier!


Bin schon gespannt, welche Erfahrungen Du mit dem Carbonkleber machst. Seit es mir zweimal den VR-Reifen runtergezogen hat, klebe ich auch auf Carbonfelgen mit normalem Reifenkit und das hält dann auch wieder.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2015)

Hab ja jetzt schon noch etwas Zeit bis zur nächsten Crosssaison.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Januar 2015)

so taugen die KCNC Schnellspanner was? Sonst würde ich wieder welche von Mavic nehmen, oder??

und erstmal ein wenig Cross.WM schauen


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Is für mich ne absolute alptraumphantasie...

Hatte mal am Rennrad bei 50sachen nen vorderradschlauchplatzer. Sowas braucht man nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2015)

Bin von Soest zurück gelaufen. Der Lauf wurde abgesagt, nach dem einer der Mitveranstalter bei einem der Vorläufe zusammengebrochen ist


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Och nee 
Weißt du was mit ihm genau ist?

Gammel grad nochn bissl. Gleich fahr ich mitn paar Kollegen ins Casino mal wieder das glück herausfordern


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2015)

Tach! Ich musste heute erstmal meinen PC wieder aufruesten... war DRINGEND notwendig  Jetzt geht da wieder was 
Aber das neue Keybord ist ne umgewoehnung... Sharkoon Gamor Keyboard und vorher ein Cherry Officekeyboard mit "Notebook Design"

Da es puenktlich zum ende meiner PC-Schrauberei angefangen hat zu Schneeregnen habe ich dann meine Intervalle auf der Rolle zu Sufferfest-Nine Hammers gemacht... cooles Video, aber im Keller auf der Rolle kann ich irgendwie nur 30-40Watt weniger als drausen treten... aber egal, solange es brennt!


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Haste wieder nen ovales Kettenblatt genommen?*Duck und wech*

Tastaturen sind schon sonne sache. Mir sind die normalen nichtlaptoptastaturen auch Lieber...


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2015)

http://www.soester-anzeiger.de/loka...uf-soester-stadtpark-abgebrochen-4692864.html

Viel mehr weiß ich auch nicht, allerdings weiß ich noch wer es war.


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Das klingt gar nicht gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2015)

@maddda haha  ne, ich bekomme einfach nicht so viel getreten. Vielleicht muss ich doch mal nen Ventilator in Keller stellen.
Ich fand die Cherry immer sher geil, aber die hat nicht mehr so richtig gewollt. Und ich wollte schon lange mal eine beleuchtete Gamer Tastatur testen... mal sehen


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

Hab auch noch aus den Zeiten wo ich gezockt hab son Gamerteil da stehen:





Da kannste dann auch einstellen was wo wie leuchten soll usw FInd ich immernoch geil das teil


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2015)

Ich habe eine Sharkoon Skiller Pro... mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2015)

So gammel grad im Casino bis jez 15€ gewonnen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da es puenktlich zum ende meiner PC-Schrauberei angefangen hat zu Schneeregnen habe ich dann meine Intervalle auf der Rolle zu Sufferfest-Nine Hammers gemacht...



Ich war nach meiner heutigen Runde fast so weit, mir einen Rollenreifen zuzulegen, um doch mal wieder auf die Rolle steigen zu können. Dieser Schneetmatsch geht einfach gar nicht. In der Stadt (durch die ich muss) ist es noch schlimmer als in der Stadt. Das war heute echt demotivierend.

Dafür bin ich mit dem Stadtrad fast fertig 



maddda schrieb:


> Tastaturen sind schon sonne sache. Mir sind die normalen nichtlaptoptastaturen auch Lieber...



Tastaturen muss man auch drei Räume weiter noch hören.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2015)

Mechanische Taster!!! 

Ich muss mal auf nächsten Herbst in mich gehen... Eine freie Rolle wäre zum warm fahren mit dem epic gut, macht aber riesen Krach und ist für Winzer im Keller nicht so gut.
Daher finde ich die Elite "Rolle" die anstatt des Hinterrades rein kommt und den Widerstand progressiv nach der Geschwindigkeit regelt sehr geil! Wenn man die noch in einem x12 Hinterbau fahren konnte

Hier war Gesten Abend direkt vor meiner Haustüre ein Fasnetsfackelumzug... Gebracht hat es nix! Es ist wieder leicht am schneien! Heute soll ich noch 2h GA machen,... Riecht nach Crosser


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2015)

Moiin!


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2015)

Moin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2015)

Freie Rolle ist laut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn man mit MTb reifen drauffährt ja


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
mein Wurfarm hängt schlaff runter,  nach dem gestrigen Kegelabend. 

Fastnacktfackelumzug klingt doch gut 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2015)

Da ist meine Wohnung echt premium! Ich hab den Wintergarten zur Hauptstrasse raus. Silvester sass ich schoen mit meiner Frau mit Sekt im Wintergarten und hatte quasi rund herum Feuerwerk, sass aber bequem im Warmen.
Gestenr beim Fackelumzug das selbe


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist bei mir ähnlich, allerdings ohne Wintergarten. 
Wenn man auf dem fast höchsten Punkt mit super Rundblick wohnt ist Silvester immer ein Erlebnis. 
Der Nachteil, ich muss heimwärts immer hoch und der Wind pfeift uns extrem um die Hütte. 
Meine Frau jammert immer, wenn wir nach einer straffen Tandemtour noch unseren Berg hoch müssen. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn man mit MTb reifen drauffährt ja



Hab' mich schon gewundert...
War nach dem gestrigen Deasaster heute 60 km mit dem Crosser unterwegs und hab' ihn ordentlich durch den Matsch gescheucht. Das war schon viel besser 

Und beim Stadtrad geht's weiter...






Das fehlende Puzzleteil ist das Schaltwerk (hab' nur ein inversers herumliegen). Der Rest ist nur noch nicht verbaut. Eigentlich sollten auch Schutzbleche ran, aber da muss ich noch etwas herumbasteln. Passen leider nicht auf Anhieb, sind aber auch nicht mehr in einem Zustand, in dem man sie zurückschicken kann


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2015)

Invers rumliegen? Du hast es falsch gekauft!


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2015)

Habe ich (stand nicht in der Anzeige; dass das 760 gerade das inverse XT-Schaltwerk ist und das 761 nicht, wusste ich nicht). Deswegen liegt's auch nur herum.


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Habe ich. Deswegen liegt's auch nur herum.


Sh*t happens


War auch nomma fleißig:




Gesamtgewicht un bei 10,04kg. Mit Schraubgriffen und ner 438gr HR Felge. Bis zur Saison liegt das dann deutlich unter den 10

EDIT: Das Band womit ich das Radl an die  Waage gehängt hab is auch noch mit drin...muss ich mal wiegen


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2015)

Nabend!
Alle im Schnee begraben oder wie?!

Gönne mir heute die endgegnermässigsten Filme auffer Rolle.
Erst pulp Fiction und dann kill bill2 : cool:


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2015)

Nicht begraben - ich war im Keller und habe, bis auf die Schutzbleche, fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2015)

1a Stadtksite! Jetzt noch ein Dynamo Vorderrad rein und es ist perfekt.
Die FRM ist aber schon bissle "uebertrieben" 

Hier war es heute morgen so abartig glatt! Ich habe 5 Minuten laenger (auf 30 Minuten) gebraucht, weil ich so abartig langsam aus dem Tal rausschleichen musste!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich hatte auch erst überlegt, ob ich ein Dynamo-Vorderrad nehme. Ich hab's mir dann aber geklemmt.
Ich hätte auch gerne eine Deore-Kurbel oder so verbaut, aber die FRM lag halt noch herum und für den gewünschten Preis will sie keiner. Also muss sie leiden  So musste ich in Sachen Kurbel nicht investieren. Ich überlege noch, ob ich mir so Kombipedale á la PD-M324 dranschraube. Schicke, kleine und nicht allzu schwere Bärentatzen gibt es ja kaum. Rose hatte mal nette, aber das ist auch vorbei...
Interessant finde ich, dass trotz Bremsflanken an den Felgen auch Naben mit Centerlock-Aufnahme verbaut wurden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Februar 2015)

guten morgen 

bei uns schneit es auch gerade mhmm wollte eigentlich noch aufs Rad


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2015)

bei uns schneits auch gerade oder immernoch...die granzen sind fließend


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2015)

Das mit der FRM war schon klar, aber sieht dekadent aus 
Warum hast du dich gegen Nabendynamo entschieden? Musst du nicht regelmaesig im Dunkeln fahren?


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> bei uns schneit es auch gerade mhmm wollte eigentlich noch aufs Rad



Hier war heute Morgen auch alles weiß. Aber zum Glück ist es zu warm für den Schnee 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit der FRM war schon klar, aber sieht dekadent aus
> Warum hast du dich gegen Nabendynamo entschieden? Musst du nicht regelmaesig im Dunkeln fahren?



Philipp meinte auch schon, dass das ganz schön dekadent sei. Eine Deore 590 mit einem Blatt fänd' ich nicht nur passender, sondern auch schicker. Und dazu ein schwarzes, kurzes Sora-Schaltwerk. Aber das habe ich erst zu spät entdeckt.
Ich habe mich gegen den Dynamo entschieden, da ich in erster Linie gesehen werden und nicht sehen muss (ist ja alles beleuchtet). Dafür reicht mir die Funzel, die noch irgendwo herumgammeln muss (Sigma Triled von 2004 oder so).


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2015)

Ok, ich muss halt immer 15km (ein Weg) auch zwischen den Doerfern udn durch kleine Waldchen. Da reicht mir ne mini Funzel net. Ich fuehle mich auch sicherer, wenn ich nen richtigen "Brenner" habe. Wurde zu oft "fast uebersehen".
Zudem mag ich es, das ich mich net um nen Akku kuenmmern muss  aber ich hab auch nur 1x Dynamo Vorderrrad mit Disk. Das ist im Moment im Zaboo -> wenn ich wie heute mit dem Crosser fahren will, muss ich dann auch die Magic Shine nehmen.
Aber ich bin auch froh, wenn ich wieder ohne Licht aus komme. Der Dynamo ist naemlich nur QR9 -> so lange muss die Reba (15mm) ausgebaut im Regal bleiben...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Das wichtigste, an das schöne Stadtrad allerdings mit fehlendem Nabendynamo  , gehört noch ein super Schloss und wenn es geht keine Schnellspanner. 

Apropos, neulich hat mich erst wieder eine ältere Frau durch die Seitenscheibe zusammen gepfiffen..... machs Licht an ....
war wohl noch etwas dämmrig unter den Bäumen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das wichtigste, an das schöne Stadtrad allerdings mit fehlendem Nabendynamo  , gehört noch ein super Schloss und wenn es geht keine Schnellspanner.



Es ist kein einziger Schnellspanner am Rad verbaut, auch nicht an den Naben  Und ein neues Kryptonite-Bügelschloss mit zusätzlichem Kabel für das Sichern von Anbauteilen liegt zu Hause. Ich wollte es gestern am Rahmen montieren, aber der Befestigungskram ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Und da ich eh immer mit Rucksack fahre, kommt es eben dort hinein. So richtig draußen wird es allerdings sowieso fast nie stehen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss halt immer 15km (ein Weg) auch zwischen den Doerfern udn durch kleine Waldchen. Da reicht mir ne mini Funzel net. Ich fuehle mich auch sicherer, wenn ich nen richtigen "Brenner" habe. Wurde zu oft "fast uebersehen".



Ja, das stimmt - mit dem Chinabrenner fühle ich mich auch in der Stadt sicherer, gerade wenn ich hinter bzw. neben Rechtsabbiegern fahre/stehe. Aber das ist beim jetzigen Arbeitsweg kein großes Thema. Und er geht halt eh komplett durch die beleuchtete Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es ist kein einziger Schnellspanner am Rad verbaut, auch nicht an den Naben



Dann ist alles gut  ....hab es auf den Bildern nicht erkannt.

Meiner Frau hatten die Diebe am Bahnhof einmal fast die koml. Gabel mit allem was dran hängt geklaut. Der Vorbau war schon abgeschraubt und die Gabel halb rausgezogen ....hing alles nur noch an den Zügen am Rahmen. Hatten wohl keinen Seitenschneider oder wurden gestört.
Danach hab ich eine Aheadkappe und die Schraube so modifiziert, das die nur mit Spezialwerkzeug (Unikat) runter geht. 
Ist eine Schlitzschraube ohne Schlitz (abgefeilt) die straff in die Bohrung der Kappe passt mit zwei gegenüberliegenden Kerben(mit Eisensägeblatt eingesägt) für eine Art U-förmigen Steckschlüssel. Das Loch habe ich dann noch mit Silikon ausgefüllt.
Bis jetzt keine Verluste mehr


----------



## xeitto (3. Februar 2015)

Hat sich denn seither jemand dran versucht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2015)

Bis jetzt noch nicht wieder. 
Es gibt genügend leichtere Opfer, denen mal die Räder, Lenker, Sättel usw. fehlen. 
Bekommt meine Frau bei der Ankunft am Bahnhof immer mit, die Pendler kennen sich ja mittlerweile alle untereinander. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du Deine Frau auch mit der Fox Bling Bling Kashima zum Bahnhof fahren lässt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ihr ne Lefty dran gebaut, die will keiner denn sie denken da is was kaputt weil da eine Seite fehlt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (3. Februar 2015)

VOOOORSICHT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2015)

Oo


----------



## mete (3. Februar 2015)

Die montiert eber keiner mal eben so...zumindest nicht bei Montage mit OPI Vorbau in einem CD Rahmen. Da könnte ich jedes Mal auf's Rad brechen, wenn ich das machen muss .


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Morgen!
Na alles gut bei euch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

Morgen! Hatten wir es nicht davon? Ich wollte doch einen x12 kompatiblen direct drive Trainer voila: Wisperdrive
Ich koennte mir vorstellen, das der her kommt


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Hatten wir es nicht davon? Ich wollte doch einen x12 kompatiblen direct drive Trainer voila: Wisperdrive
> Ich koennte mir vorstellen, das der her kommt



700$ sind aber auch kein Schnäpchen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Bei den starren Systemen habe ich kein gutes Gefühl, nicht was das Training betrifft, sondern ob der Hinterbau des Rades das auf Dauer so unbeschadet übersteht. Im Wiegetritt entstehen schon Belastungen für den der Rahmen nicht konstruiert ist.
Der Vorteil dieser Rolle ist, man kann sie leicht mitnehmen. Wär mir ohne Service  Crew aber auch zu viel.
Wenn ich mal Geld über hab, hol ich mir ein ordentlichen Hometrainer. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn man dann noch so'nen Ständer hat, in den man die Gabel einspannen kann, kann man sich den kompletten LRS für ein Rollenrad sparen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

Ja, 700$ ist nicht ohne. Aber die direct Drive sind nie billig und ob und wie lange das Teil 700$ kostet wird sich zeigen. Ich werde auch nicht vor Herbst an einen Kauf denken


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Ok leute das war defnitiv der Schwule moment des Tages.

Ich komm gerade vom Klo in der Uni zwei Typen gehen rein und der eine so zum anderen, während er sich schon den Gürtel aufmacht:
"Danke dir, vor Publikum kann ich immer besser"


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, 700$ ist nicht ohne. Aber die direct Drive sind nie billig und ob und wie lange das Teil 700$ kostet wird sich zeigen. Ich werde auch nicht vor Herbst an einen Kauf denken



Ich hatte ja den Turbo Muin ins Auge gefasst, aber eher, weil meine derzeitige TacX Rolle im dritten Stock einfach nicht zu gebrauchen ist (laut). X-12 kann der allerdings wohl nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

So,
der Test kann starten. 
Den Abstand des kleinen Blattes zum Großen muss ich noch genau testen damit die Kette bei Schrägzug nicht hängen bleibt. 
Der Spider passt perfekt an die X1 Kurbel. Sind jetzt 28/32 

















Das Rot ist genau die Farbe vom Rahmen.... mal sehen wie es aussieht. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

Sieht doch brauchbar aus.
Ich habe die Hoffnung, das es nicht der einzige x12 taugliche  Trainer bleibt und damit der Preis auch etwas runter kommt.


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

@Jens
Sieht iwe Krass aus Hoffentlich funzt et. Hab ja auch nen bissl bedenken, dass die Kette hängenbleibt wegen dem geringen abstand und den Narrow Wide zähnen.

@Sasche hab mir einfach aus Resten ein Rollenrad gebaut, was da Permanent draufsteht.....ist eigentlich die ideale lösung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich das rote Blatt drehe kommt es noch ca. 2mm nach innen da dann die gefräst Aussparung an der Bohrung nach innen zeigt.
Mal schauen, hoffentlich ist es bald um 6..... Feierabend. 





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

@maddda Problem: an noch ein Rad ne Stages?


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Rolle hat doch auch Watt


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

kommt auf die Rolle an


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @maddda Problem: an noch ein Rad ne Stages?


Du musst langsam umdenken  ...dein Junge wird immer größer und braucht auch bald die Technik vom Vater.


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Könnte teuer werde. "Sascha Grundausstattung": Epic Lefty Stages....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub Sascha sitzt gerade am Taschenrechner und kalkuliert die Kosten Radausrüstung/Kind bis zum 25ten durch.


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Oo bis dahin wirds teurer...Elektronische Schaltungen usw sind dann normal


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

Kettenlinie.... Passt doch.






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

@maddda nothing less! 

@Comfortbiker ich sagte doch, das klappt so


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Jau Jens sieht gut aus von der Kettenlinie her!Ich mach mir heute abend nen gammeligen. Heute is regeneration angesacht


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2015)

Bei mir auch... Muskelkater von den Kniebeugen gestern... Morgen muss es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

So, 
winzige Runde gedreht und.....es passt. 
Kette kommt nicht mit hoch (wird aber am WE ausgiebig getestet) und das Schaltwerk schafft die 4 Zähne locker. 
Das kleine Rote fällt auch kaum am roten Slide auf.




...musste das kleine Blatt noch nicht drehen. 




Der Dreck kommt bei positiven Temperaturen runter 

Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder ein bisschen Muskelkater. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2015)

Schaut auf jedenfall geil aus die Kombi


----------



## xeitto (5. Februar 2015)

ja, weniger schlimm als ich dachte... ich bin mal gespannt ob Du es dann wirklich auch nutzt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Dreck kommt bei positiven Temperaturen runter


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Dreck und dam Winter nervt, hab auch noch ein total versautes Rad im Keller und kanns net sauber machen, ohne es zum eisblock werden zu lassen. In sachen saubere Räder bin ich eigentlich pedantisch


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Februar 2015)

Scheiss auf Putzen, nur beim Rennen muss es vorher sauber sein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2015)

Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich die Ketten der dreckigen Räder mal prüfen (und fetten) sollte - am WE haben beide Streusalz abbekommen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Salz ist der tot für jede Kette, außer die Edelstahl -Kette am Stadtrad, die lacht drüber. 

So noch zwei Bilder... dann ist Schluß. 








Sind nur 25,71g Mehrgewicht mit dem 30T am Solo... wird dann mit dem 32T noch weniger. 
Und ohne die Kettenführung ist es wahrscheinlich leichter als vorher. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Scheiss auf Putzen, nur beim Rennen muss es vorher sauber sein.


Wenn man net von der Kassette essen kann, kann ich net ruhig schlafen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

Da schicken wir dich ins Dschungelcamp, da isst du dann auch von meiner Kassette....nachdem ich von der Alm zurück bin 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Also ehrlich Jens erst der Bachelor und dann das Dschungelcamp ?!


----------



## rener (5. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein kompromissloses Winterbike


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube erst der Dschungel und dann Bachelor wär sinnvoller, so ist der Hunger auf Frauen groß genug und es wird gehandelt und nicht nur gequatscht.


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Auf son bike hätte ich auch mal Bock
Meiner Mama is heute schon wieder jemand ins Auto gefäahren, während es geparkt vorm Haus stand-.- hat sich natürlich keiner gemeldetis ja net so schlimm, kann alles passieren, aber wenigstens melden sollte man sich


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Auf son bike hätte ich auch mal Bock
> Meiner Mama is heute schon wieder jemand ins Auto gefäahren, während es geparkt vorm Haus stand-.- hat sich natürlich keiner gemeldetis ja net so schlimm, kann alles passieren, aber wenigstens melden sollte man sich



Und wehe dem, dem das unbemerkt passiert - der wird dabei gesehen. Dann gibt's richtig Beef. Ist mir jedoch zum Glück noch nicht passiert.


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Kratzer+Dellen sind aber so groß, dass das net unbemerkt sein konnte...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rener (5. Februar 2015)

Sauerei.müßte man mal mit seinem Wagen machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

Am besten immer mit gesenktem Haupt zum Auto laufen und direkt einsteigen....so sieht man den scheizz nicht und regt sich nicht auf 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kratzer+Dellen sind aber so groß, dass das net unbemerkt sein konnte...



Das war auch nicht auf euch bezogen (sowas hatte ich auch schon sehr oft und nie meldete sich jemand). Ist mir zu dem Thema nur noch eingefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Schon klar


Soo Anzeige an Unbekannt ist raus...bringt zwar vermutlich nichts, aber mal schauen...


----------



## xeitto (5. Februar 2015)

Hilfe, ich ertappe mich gerade dabei, wie ich schon drüber nachdenke was ich mache, wenn mein Scalpel dieses Jahr wieder bricht....


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich ertappe mich gerade dabei, wie ich schon drüber nachdenke was ich mache, wenn mein Scalpel dieses Jahr wieder bricht....


Du darfst eben nur gutes Futter füttern, und nicht die Fertignahrung....dann brichts auch nicht. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (5. Februar 2015)

... oder ich futter zuviel 

Vielleicht sollte man damit auch einfach nicht in Bikepark  Wobei, da ists nicht kaputt gegangen


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2015)

Son Gerät gehört ja auch net in den Park


----------



## xeitto (5. Februar 2015)

Waren auch nur 3 Abfahrten in Albstadt, halb so wild... mittlerweile ist ja passendes Gerät dafür vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2015)

-4 Grad und 6x3 Minuten EB Intervalle... Komische Mischung:/




... aber, wenn es schnell macht?


----------



## Revo1337 (5. Februar 2015)

was hast da für bereifung drauf?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2015)

Im Winter fahre ich auf dem Trainingsrad die Schrott Reifen runter, die mir im Sommer für Rennen zu schlecht sind. In dem Fall ist es ein Geax Aka


----------



## rener (5. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> -4 Grad und 6x3 Minuten EB Intervalle... Komische Mischung:/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So früh schon EB??


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2015)

Schon seit November Rennen gehen im März los... Ist aber bei Hiit Training normal so.


----------



## rener (5. Februar 2015)

Wo fährst du schon im März? Ich beginne meistens so 8 wochen vor dem 1sten rennen im EB.IM NOVEMBER fahre ich nach lust und laune!!


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2015)

Bin auch schon am Eb fahren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

Ende Maerz ist der erste Lauf Taelercup... den ganzne Winter durch nur Grundlage fahren ist OldSchoooooool


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2015)

Eben Drum sonst isses Nachher wie mirm Diesel Formel 1 fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

madddas Sprüchekiste 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin oldschool und ihr müsst euch ja noch entwickeln


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2015)

Is klar


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch Senioren1


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

Das Problem am sich Entwickeln ist ....kaum biste auf dem "grünen Zweig" und alles passt, stirbt das Mistding an der Wurzel ab.


----------



## rener (6. Februar 2015)

Bin bald Sen.3. mal im ernst, ist den EB Bereich im Winter nicht zu gefährlich wegen lunge usw?


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2015)

Also Intervalle fahre ich eh am liebsten auffer Rolle, lässt sich besser kontrollieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Bin bald Sen.3. mal im ernst, ist den EB Bereich im Winter nicht zu gefährlich wegen lunge usw?


Oh, da musst du jetzt nochmal richtig Gas geben... dann als Jungspunt in der AK kannste solche wie mich gut stehen lassen und die kleine Wertung mitnehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

Lunge? Null Problem. Gescheit warm fahren und Feuer frei!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

Wir werden nicht mehr warm 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (6. Februar 2015)

[QUOTortbiker, post: 12679810, member: 257962"]Oh, da musst du jetzt nocal richtig Gas geben... dann als Jungspunt in der AK kannste solche wie mich gut stehen lassen und die kleine Wertung mitnehmen. [/QUOTE]
Mein vorhaben..wenn nicht , so ne königswelle solls doch geben. 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lunge? Null Problem. Gescheit warm fahren und Feuer frei!


Du atmest dann trotzdem zu viel kalte luft in die lunge oder mein alter lässtmich vorsichtig werden!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

Und wo ist das Problem? Langläufer machen es ja auch?


----------



## rener (6. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht mehr warm
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

Kaltblüter 
Ich bin halt ein heiser Südlander... OK Südbadner


----------



## rener (6. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Langläufer machen es ja auch?


Wenn dann mach ich das wie Madda auf der rolle, wenn ich EB Intervall im winter machen sollte.natürlich fahr ich auch mal hier und da anstiege auf anschlag, doch dann fahr ich normal weiter...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

Sascha, wieso bist du heiser?....du musst nicht schreien, wir hören noch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

Wegen dem OK? Pienz net rum! 

Ich hatte wenn ich gesund bin noch nie Probleme mit den Bronchien... Aber ich bin ja sich"nur" 34 Jahre alt


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

Nee, wegen dem heiser, wie Stimme weg, anstatt heisser / heißer, wie hot ..... 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2015)

ach scheiss Autokorrektur am Smartphone...


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2015)

Was ist eb?


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2015)

Entwicklungsbereich


----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2015)

Danke.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2015)

so mal ne Foto  ne altes Bike, wo anders unterwegs 







im Album in groß


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2015)

Klasse Rad  , passt sehr gut an die Küste  
...war das mal im Taunus? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (6. Februar 2015)

jap


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs! Mir hats auch erwischt getut. Iwe hab ich Halsschmerzen-.- mal schauen is wohl das klügste heute Pause zu machen....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen und Gute Besserung Allerseits 

Philipp, das beste ist wenn du heute deine Reaktionszeit mit einem anspruchsvollem Computerspiel trainierst.... schön im Warmen. 

Draußen sind es bei uns knapp 7'C unter Null. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

Jau werd ich auch machen....ne Runde hardcorechillenGezockt hab ich auch laange net mehr. Als ich mit GTA4 durch war hab ich damals aufgehört Ma gucken bin schon gespannt auf heute abend...da gehts eigentlich mit nen paar Kollegen in Köln in 96hours taken 3


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2015)

@maddda DAAAANKE! Mir gehts genauso! Heute Fuesse auf dne Tisch und morgen vllt 30 Minuten Rolle zum die Beine warm fashren und dann noch 4 Saetze Kniebeugen.

Ach ja: es ist open beta weekend fuer Battlefield Hardline und ich hab den PC letzte Woche frisch gepimpt


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

Bin da echt vorsichtig geworden, seit mein Cardiologe mir da 1-2 Horrorgeschichten erzählt hat. Mal abgesehen davon könnte ich heute nicht aannähernd die Leistung bringen wie sonst. Würd also eh nix bringen....

Mit meinem Laptop geht da net viel Aber hab ja zum glück Netflix das reicht auch zum zeit totschlagen
Gestern bin ich endlich mein altes Iphone losgeworden Natürlich hat der erste Käufer nicht gezahlt und ich musste den ganzen Krempel nochmal reinstellen-.- Als ob man auf nem Bazar wäre "Ey ich geb dir 160€, oder: tauscht du gegen HTC? oder oder oder"


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

Und Sascha was macht das gezocke?
Hab mittlerweile einen Kopp Wien Rathaus


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2015)

Heute wieder die rückstandsfreie Waldbewirtschaftung bewundert 





Immerhin war alles gefroren und wir mussten nicht versinken.
Ansonsten aber eine sehr schöne Runde mit Katjespause


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2015)

... dafür habt ihr jetzt ne Gehirnerschütterung.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2015)

Also Philipp durch die Starrgabel bestimmt  Da sah's übrigens noch vergleichsweise gut aus.
War übrigens mein erstes Mal mit einem dieser neumodischen breit(er)en Lenker.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Und Sascha was macht das gezocke?
> Hab mittlerweile einen Kopp Wien Rathaus


Ich auch, aber eher von Mitteilungsbedürfnis meines kleinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

naja besser, als wenn kie Kopfschmerzen von alleine kommen

Ich kann mir Philipp mit der Starrgabel auf den Waschbrettern da richtig vorstellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2015)

Er ist dabei ja auch super goldig


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2015)

Das sagen die Eltern immer. 

Bei uns sehen die Wälder auch sehr kahl und zerfurcht aus. Der Vorteil daran ist... weniger Laub und mehr Licht auf den Wegen....in Zukunft . 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

So steh grad beim Vapiano in kölle. Schon verdammt voll hier...


----------



## dor michü (7. Februar 2015)

Also wenn ihr schon so dolle Langeweile habt, könnt ihr vllt mal etwas mitraten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-race-fully-ensteht-mal-was-neues.743471/

Natürlich an alle Kranken hier: Gute Besserung!
War heute einkaufen und da musste es ja so kommen das direkt an der Kasse stehe, an der mal wieder Grippe persönlich piepst. Natürlich musste die Grippe vorm Wechselgeld herausgeben nochmal niesen. Ich bekam dann das Wechselgeld in schönen nassen Händen serviert, hab ihr dann befohlen mein Wechselgeld in ein Taschentuch zu geben. Darauf zur Antwort: Ist nur eine leichte Erkältung.....nu klar! 

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

Noch schlimmer, die hat deine ganzen Sachen angefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> naja besser, als wenn kie Kopfschmerzen von alleine kommen
> 
> Ich kann mir Philipp mit der Starrgabel auf den Waschbrettern da richtig vorstellen



Ging aber echt richtig gut mit der Salsa. Die hat zwar jenseits von Gut und Böse geflext - bestimmt 5 -6 cm - aber dadurch gings gings ganz gut. Ist halt nicht die steifste.


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2015)

Mehr macht ne Lauf auch net


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2015)

Für das Restgeld einer Salsa zur Lauf kann man sich dann ein ganzes winterbike aufbauen.


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2015)

Da ich beide Gabeln hatte/habe, kann ich das so nicht bestätigen .


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2015)

macht die Salsa soviel mehr als die lauf?


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2015)

So ich kann net schlafen. Noch jemand da?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2015)

Hier war auch nicht viel mit Schlaf... Der kleine Fieber, ich Kopfweh und Glieder schmerzen... Tolle Nacht


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2015)

Hier auch. Musste mich auch mit Fieber rumschlagen.

Jens hoffentlich bist du wohl auf! Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## InoX (8. Februar 2015)

Ja genau. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Jens hoffentlich bist du wohl auf! Alles gute zum Geburtstag



Auch von mir *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*, Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

und vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. 

Viel geschlafen hab ich auch nicht, haben reingefeiert, konnte aber bis jetzt ausschlafen. 

Mal sehen ob ich noch ne kleine Runde vorm Kaffee mit dem Rad drehe, hier stürmt es wie wild. 
Ich will ja die Kettenblätter testen und für gut befinden. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 

Hier ist heute echt schönes Wetter, wenn man mal vom Wind absieht: Plusgrade und Sonne. Aber durch den Wind konnte ich auf dem Hinweg durch die Stadt teilweise nicht schneller als 15 km/h fahren.
Im Wald war es super und es war zum Glück noch gefroren. Schnee und Eis lag nur auf den breiten Forstautobahnen, nicht aber auf schmalen Wegen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2015)

Bin wieder rein, lief gut und der Kopf ist auch wieder klar 

Die Schaltung geht mit dem kleinen als auch mit dem großen Blatt wie man es bei 1x11 erwartet... 1a 

























Der Rettungsanker fürs Navi... ein Stück Klett durch die Hülle gezogen und das Teil geht nicht verloren. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2015)

also mein 510er hat extra eine kleine Oese fuer so einen Not-Baendele...


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2015)

Hab noch nie ein Garmin verloren und nie hatte ich ne Schlaufe dran





So mein Fieber geht runter so langsam bekomme ich wieder Hunger....hab bis gerade eben fast nix gegessen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme, habe nur immer von verlorenen Garmins gehoert... der 510er hat ne Schlaufe -> alles gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2015)

Der Guide im Vinschgau hat mich letztes Jahr bekniet, das ich mein Garmin in den Rucksack packe damit es nicht verloren geht.
Ich hab ihm gesagt das ich da noch nie Probleme hatte, er meinte aber das pro Jahr mehrere Geräte verloren gehen. 
Ich hab ihm mal geglaubt und meins in den Rucksack gepackt und jetzt mit dem Klett gesichert....stört ja auch nicht weiter.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. Februar 2015)

jens, schöne Bilder wieso das zweite kettenblatt vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2015)

Weil ich manchmal keine Lust zum Quälen habe und etwas entspannter die Berge hochfahren will.
Sind 4 Zähne weniger, reichen aber  für wesentlich leichteres fahren aus.... und fällt am Rad nicht auf.





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jungs lange nicht mehr gemeldet...

Zurück aus Köln... krank und ausgelaugt...scheizz Grippe dieses Jahr...



wünsche dir hier auch noch alles gute Jens...


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2015)

Dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...da hoffe ich mal das der Schnupfen nicht über den Thüringer Wald drüber kommt 

Ich danke euch nochmal für die Glückwünsche  

Und sonst alles im Lot, Jens? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (9. Februar 2015)

Moin! Hab heute Morgen ca 1kg weniger gehabt als sonst.... Evtl auch noch mehr weniger  Grippe is ne verdammt effektive crashdiät


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> macht die Salsa soviel mehr als die lauf?




Ja, leider in die falsche Richtung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin! Hab heute Morgen ca 1kg weniger gehabt als sonst.... Evtl auch noch mehr weniger  Grippe is ne verdammt effektive crashdiät



Einfach regelmäßig auf Klo gehn.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2015)

Das Klo ist nicht das Problem...ich schnaube wie ein altes Walross.

Neisse immer mal weil es mir in der Nase kribbelt.

Crashdiät...Goil...da mach ich mit...

Jo Jens sonst gehts eigentlich ned so schlecht...bin noch mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt momentan...darum komm ich auch weniger aufs Rad...

Dazu aber dann später mal wenn alles durch ist...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jo Jens sonst gehts eigentlich ned so schlecht...bin noch mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt momentan...darum komm ich auch weniger aufs Rad...
> 
> Dazu aber dann später mal wenn alles durch ist...



Klingt nach einem Plan 
...also lassen wir dich mal in Ruhe machen.

....und laut Winterpokal bist du wesentlich mehr auf dem Rad als ich 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Guten Morgen Veikko
....Alles Gute!






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2015)

Auch von mir alles Gute - auch wenn man ihn hier nicht mehr so häufig antrifft


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2015)

Alles Gute


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Guten Morgen Veikko
....Alles Gute!


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Moooin!

@alles Gute Veikko
Ich mach auch mit bei ner Runde augenpflege:





http://9gag.com/gag/azEEBBB?sc=nsfw

Meiner Grippe gehts immernoch ziemlich gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hab mich erstmal gerade versucht mit ner neuen Hinterradnabe zu trösten
Wird dann wahrscheinlich mit ner Felge vom Boris und Comp/Dlight aufgebaut...Dieser neuen Trace XC traue ich noch nicht wirklich übern weg. Könnt ja mal raten was es wird


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Fängt mit H an und hört mit e auf. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Ne nix vonne insel Die Hopehinterradnaben laufen mit etwas zu stramm


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2015)

Toll und ich hab hier ne arge Zahnfleischentzündung und bekomme den Mund weder richtig auf noch zu. Muss gleich mal zum Zahnarzt gehen.
Donnerstag dann die erste Klausur - kurz davor braucht man dann sowas


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Argh! Da is natürlich mist. Viel erfolg trotzdem!
Bin auch grad am lernen, aber ne grippe nervt dabei auch ziemlich, kommt man halt net ganz so gut vorran wie mit gesund und alles. Klausuren fangen bei mir am 2.3 an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Dann hätte ich die gute DT genommen.... man soll nicht zu viel verschiedenes Zeugs im Keller horten. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Ne wollte was cooleres


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2015)

die absolute black naben


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Auch net 
Auch wenn ich sie geil gefunden hätte 
Soll ich auflösen oder wollt ihr weiterraten?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Da kann er gleich die losen Nägel vom Trail sammeln....mit dem Magneten im Freilauf. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2015)

ganz klassisch: tune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ganz klassisch: tune?


Ne 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2015)

ah ne. von tune hält er ja nix mehr.. mh..
american classic?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

REVERS EVO  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Neeee auch net


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2015)

King?



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Toll und ich hab hier ne arge Zahnfleischentzündung und bekomme den Mund weder richtig auf noch zu. Muss gleich mal zum Zahnarzt gehen.
> Donnerstag dann die erste Klausur - kurz davor braucht man dann sowas



Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Entzündung am Weisheitszahn. Und wieder einmal strahlt der Schmerz schön in Hals und Ohr...


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Na super-.- is überhaupt hier noch jemand gesund ?

Nein keine tune, wie Jens schon richtig vermutet hat.
Tipp sie hat mehr als 4sperrklinken und mehr als 24 Rastpunkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> King?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Entzündung am Weisheitszahn. Und wieder einmal strahlt der Schmerz schön in Hals und Ohr...


Bei mir muss er demnächst dann raus. Jetzt nach der Behandlung hab ich extreme Schmerzen, kann jetzt gerade gar nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Ist Altersblind-taub-faulheit auch krank?.... ansonsten bin ich gesund. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Das is ne Bedarfskrankheit

@Marcel gute Besserung! ich hoffe das klappt noch, dass du die Klausur mitschreiben kannst


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is ne Bedarfskrankheit



Ist das jetzt gut oder eher nicht? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei mir muss er demnächst dann raus.



Mein*e* sollten diesen Winter eigentlich auch raus. Bisher habe ich mich davor gedrückt, obwohl der Winter ja keine schlechte Zeit dafür ist. Aber demnächst geht's zum Rennradschrubben nach Teneriffa und davor und danach ist irgendwie sehr doof.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Da sind sie  





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt gut oder eher nicht?
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Is was gutes ich bin Bedarfsdement...Tritt immer auf, wenn jemand mir sagt, dass ich iwas unangenehmes machen soll


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da sind sie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na endlich
Genau gesagt wird es eine Acros .75...Bin günstig drangekommen. Die Waage von R2 hat 283 Gramm gesagt. Ist eigentlich ne version für endurobikes, dafür hat sie aber auch breitere Sperrklinken und etwas mehr fleisch.Is glaub ich nix schlechtes bei mir und das Gewicht geht alle mal klar





Bild hab ich mal von r2 geklaut


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das is ne Bedarfskrankheit
> 
> @Marcel gute Besserung! ich hoffe das klappt noch, dass du die Klausur mitschreiben kannst





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mein*e* sollten diesen Winter eigentlich auch raus. Bisher habe ich mich davor gedrückt, obwohl der Winter ja keine schlechte Zeit dafür ist. Aber demnächst geht's zum Rennradschrubben nach Teneriffa und davor und danach ist irgendwie sehr doof.



Mitschreiben werde ich wohl, ist jetzt aber dann heute ein Tag ohne Lernen. Ab Donnerstag sind es dann 6 Klausuren in 7 Tagen. 
Jetzt gehts schon wieder etwas - Schlucken tut noch weh, aber ich habe nicht mehr das Gefühl als dass der Kiefer gleich abfällt. Hatte echt das Gefühl vom Schmerz Kotzen zu müssen. 

Wenn der Zahn nach den Klausuren raus muss liegt das dann Anfang April und dann wollte ich mich final für die Saison vorbereiten. Daraus wird dann wohl nichts :/

@ Naben: Einfach DT Swiss und gut ist? Ist zwar nicht spannend aber hält wohl und ist auch akzeptabel leicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @ Naben: Einfach DT Swiss und gut ist? Ist zwar nicht spannend aber hält wohl und ist auch akzeptabel leicht.


Auf uns hört er ja nicht ... und bestellt einfach ohne zu fragen. 

Acros... die Beschreibung liest sich gut und die Verarbeitung sieht auch gut aus. 
Hoffentlich lassen die sich auch leicht warten. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

> Mitschreiben werde ich wohl, ist jetzt aber dann heute ein Tag ohne Lernen. Ab Donnerstag sind es dann 6 Klausuren in 7 Tagen.
> Jetzt gehts schon wieder etwas - Schlucken tut noch weh, aber ich habe nicht mehr das Gefühl als dass der Kiefer gleich abfällt. Hatte echt das Gefühl vom Schmerz Kotzen zu müssen.
> 
> Wenn der Zahn nach den Klausuren raus muss liegt das dann Anfang April und dann wollte ich mich final für die Saison vorbereiten. Daraus wird dann wohl nichts :/



Hört sich ja prickelnd an:/

Hab für die Acros genau so viel bezahlt wie man sonst für ne 350er löhnt Mein Vater hatte mit der DT schonmal lagerprobs und wollte einfach mal ne Acros ausprobieren. Aber hab ja auch noch ein  DT Hinterrad. DT+Acros is besser als nur DT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Wie, dein Vater hatte Lagerprobs.........zu viele im Keller gehabt und nicht gewusst wohin damit? 

Die Lager lassen sich doch leicht tauschen....

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Klar bei so vielen Bikes wirds voll, da weiß man manchmal net mehr wohin mit den Naben
Ne mal ernst bei seite. Acros ist anscheinend purer Präzisionsfeteschismus. Musste ich einfach probieren. Marcel kann da noch nähres zu erklären, der hat da Insiderinfos^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2015)

Ich von auch dt fan!

Mein kleiner halte Samstag 40 Fieber und boar wieder quitsch Fidel rum... Ich geh morgen zum doc und weder wohl nen gelben schein bekommen... Ich hoffe ich bekomme dann wenigstens gescheite Drogen!


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2015)

deinem post nach zu urteilen bist du schon auf drogen


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2015)

Jo, Kollege hat Praktikum bei Acros gemacht. Was die auch für einen Aufwand bei den Naben betreiben mit wählen aus optimaler Passung und Spiel bei Naben und Lagern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2015)

Ach... Was mein Tablet als für legitime Vorschläge hält.... Da wundere ich mich was das für ein junior Programmer am Werk war....

Wundere wird zum Beispiel als erster Vorschlag zu wzinee... In welchem Universum ist das bitte ein sinnvoller Vorschlag!?!?


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Und genau die Story hat miChina überzeugt


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2015)

Wird schon passen 
Ich nehme meistens das Zeugs, wo ich das passende Werkzeug dazu hab. 
Ist ja privat auch immer ne Stange Geld was da investiert werden muss. 

Sascha ist schon ne Macht. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Wundere mich grad auch wie mein post über Jens zu Stande gekommen is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (10. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin!
> 
> @alles Gute Veikko
> Ich mach auch mit bei ner Runde augenpflege:
> ...


Hoffentlich wirst du schnell gesund sonst geht dir noch das geld aus.gute besserung..


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Danke Ich geh mir Mühe


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2015)

Das gemeine ist: ich habe eigentlich alles und müsste nur trainieren....
Die beste Grippe taugt nichts, wenn man kein rad tunen muss 
Aber vielleicht nimm ich wenigstens ab...


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2015)

Werd gleich wenn ich mit lernen durch bin mal noch ein paar schrauben ausmessen und ordern. Dann brüte ich mal weiter über dem neuen HR...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2015)

Fühle mich auch selten erfüllt, wenn ich meine Räder da so stehen sehe. Am Crosser muss nur eine neue Kette (die hier schon liegt) und ggf ein neues großes KB. 
Vernünftiges Tuning gibts allerdings für keins der Räder. Ein XX1 Umbau am Racebike würde Gewicht sparen und ich hätte mehr Bandbreite, aber das ist einfach zu teuer. 
Komisch, hätte nicht gedacht zwischenzeitlich mal "fertig" zu sein.


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2015)

geht mir momentan auch so 
das 29er ist ja erst neu aufgebaut.. da gäbe es nur noch den gabelschaft zu kürzen, aber das muss erst noch mehr getestet werden..
und am crosser hab ich gerade lenkerband und sattel gewechselt. hab auch noch ne neue kette für drauf rumliegen.. aber sonst..!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2015)

Morgen!
Na wie gehts der Krankenabteilung?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Das ist ein Vorteil des Internets.... So ein Virus ist nicht auf den Menschen übertragbar.
Also bin ich hier am Rechner sicher vor eurem Gehuste.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2015)

Bin ja zum Glück nicht ansteckend


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin ja zum Glück nicht ansteckend


Ich glaub, ich wäre lieber ansteckend als Zahnschmerzen zu haben 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2015)

Gibt auch fiese ansteckende Sachen


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2015)

Pfeifferisches Drüsenfieber zum beispiel... So genau will ich gar net wisse. Was man sich alles holen kann. Sonst Lauf ich nachher nur noch in nem ganzkörperkondom durch die Gegend


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2015)

Also lasst uns die Zeit zwischen den Attacken sinnvoll nutzen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Februar 2015)

moin...nur kranke und verrückte hier
 sowas ist bestimmt auch mal schön....


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Februar 2015)

Ach der Ramses, der ist auch gefühlt jedes Jahr in Sundern dabei.


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2015)

Nicht nur da. Gefühlt bei jedem Marathon solang das Preisgeld stimmt.^^ Aber einmal war ich vor ihm inner ergebnisliste

@Maik
Son Beachrace ist Materialmord schlecht hin. Nen Kollege von mir ist in Van Hoek schon mitgefahrn. Antrieb konnteste Nachher wegschmeißen. 3 Platten wegen Scharfen Muscheln gehabt....für mich wärs nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auch was...letzten Dienstag den nagel vom großen zeh gezogen bekommen.  einlegesohle aus dem schuh, dünne socke und es geht irgendwie!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Februar 2015)

na das weiß ich doch....war als Kind auch oft am Strand und im Wasser unterwegs.... Singlespeed natürlich, was anderes gab es ja auch nicht..mit ne Mifa-Klapprad und so


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2015)

So ich verlass jez zum ersten Mal seit Samstag die Hütte... Hustensaft und was zu essen kaufen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2015)

Tach! Ich bin jetzt erstmal die Woche krank geschrieben :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tach! Ich bin jetzt erstmal die Woche krank geschrieben :/


Da muss ich dir jetzt eine Kiste voll DVDs zum kopieren schicken damit du dich nicht langweilst.... ich kriege es nicht mehr hin, mein Fuchs ist abgelaufen 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2015)

Anydvd? Ich benutzte immer dvdshrink um die gekauften DVD zu Rippen und über dad nas dem smart TV zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2015)

So ich ess jez abend und dann schau ich mir mal Better Call Saul an. Bin mal gespannt wie die Serie so is. Breaking Bad hat die latte ja ziemlich hoch gelegt


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2015)

Hab' mir dank Netflix gestern auch die erste Folge angeguckt. Ich war überrascht, dass sie sogar schon auf Deutsch und Französisch verfügbar gewesen wäre. Und es waren neben Saul schonmal zwei bekannte Gesichter dabei  Hat mir gut gefallen und ich werd's definitiv weitergucken.


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Jup same here
Ersten zwei folgen hab ich gestern geguckt. Total geile Serie und der Fall am Anfang mit den drei Jugendlichen war ja wohl der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2015)

Was, es gibt schon zwei Folgen? Dann habe ich wohl nicht genau aufgepasst. Dann geht's wohl heute Abend weiter


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Jup gibt schon zwei. Es taucht in der zweiten auch noch ein alter Bekannter aus den ersten Staffeln auf


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2015)

Aber bitte nichts spoilern. BB habe ich ja richtig gefeiert.


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Ok 

Heute kommt meine Acrosnabe

@Marcel viel glück bei deiner Klausur! War doch heute ne?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Anydvd? Ich benutzte immer dvdshrink um die gekauften DVD zu Rippen und über dad nas dem smart TV zugänglich zu machen.


Genau, Anydvd.....ist jetzt abgelaufen. Ich probiere mal dein Programm, hab aber z.Z. keine Zeit.
Die Filme spiele ich auch auf ne Netzwerkplatte und alle im Haus können darauf zugreifen.


Für mein Slide hab ich noch ein Bashring bis 32T bestellt, für den Fall das die Kette nicht auf dem großen Blatt liegt und ich über einen Stein schramme. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Dann biste ja fast wieder bei dreifach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2015)

Mit einer Drehbank hätte ich auch ein altes Blatt runterdremeln können.... aber sowas hab ich nicht, nicht für die Größe. 
War auch nicht so teuer, hoffentlich hält das Teil auch einen Schlag aus.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Heute kommt meine Acrosnabe
> 
> @Marcel viel glück bei deiner Klausur! War doch heute ne?


Jo, danke! Heute um 15:30 gehts los.


----------



## mountainmax (12. Februar 2015)

Servus, hab mich hier mal bisschen eingelesen. Find ich auch ganz interessant aber zuwas dient das hier? Allgemeiner Austausch von Trainingsinfos und Materialfragen?
Gruß


----------



## BENDERR (12. Februar 2015)

zerstreuung! brot und spiele! opium für das volk!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Februar 2015)

Ich sags einfach - Tidden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2015)

Derrundumdieuhrstammtisch mit Sichvorstellenzwang für Neulinge 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2015)

Ei Alta! Wer bis DU denn???


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs.

Gestern wieder eine Teillieferung bekommen und da waren unter Anderem Crank Boots in grün und rot drin. Dachte die Dinger werde ich in den Farben nie los. Jetzt sind sie bereits beide verkauft.


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich iwas loswerden will gehen die Sachen auch immer am schnellsten Weg, vor von denen ich denke, dass die nie weggehen. Ne defekte Fox zum Beispiel

Postmann war da:





Der Sound is verdammt geil und die Verarbeitung der Hammer hat sogar in Speiche Richtung angewinkelte Flansche.

A bisserl Werkzeug gab auch noch:




Vernünftigen bremsleitungsschneider muss man einfach haben. Der Park tool nippelspanner hat mich nie wirklich überzeugt... Nun Versuch ichs mal mit dem hier


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2015)

berichte mal wie der Leitungsschneider funktioniert. überlege auch immer ob ich mir so ein Ding hole. Mir fällt mit meinem Seitenschneider immer fast die Hand ab. Kann man damit auch normale Bowdenzughüllen schneiden? 

Wenn Acros nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich mir auch eine holen. Der Drecks Freilauf meiner XT muckt schon wieder rum. Der ist ja gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (12. Februar 2015)

Ich hab so einen Leitungsschneider ausm Baumarkt, kann ich nur empfehlen für Zughüllen, Züge, Bremsleitungen usw.


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> berichte mal wie der Leitungsschneider funktioniert. überlege auch immer ob ich mir so ein Ding hole. Mir fällt mit meinem Seitenschneider immer fast die Hand ab. Kann man damit auch normale Bowdenzughüllen schneiden?
> 
> Wenn Acros nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich mir auch eine holen. Der Drecks Freilauf meiner XT muckt schon wieder rum. Der ist ja gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt...


Wird nicht gehen. Hat ne klinge wie bei einem Rasiermesser.


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja schon mal hilfreich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2015)

Ist ja auch nur für Hydraulikleitungen ohne Metallgewebe. 
Für Bowdenzüge nehme ich so eine Spezialzange 





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Hab den hier:




Geht damit wie durch butter


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2015)

Ich behaupte mal mein Schnitt ist sauberer, kannst du ja auch nicht sagen....du quetscht ja. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2015)

Hab auch so einen Schneider, der hats aber nie richtig gebracht. Die Knipex is da besser...zumindest bei mir.
So eben mal die Speichen fürs hr durchgerechnet. Mit BOR 366, der Acrosnabe und Race/Dlight sollte das HR bei 872gr rauskommen.


----------



## rener (12. Februar 2015)

Dern acros sound find ich auch einfach nur g...
Doch Vorsicht beim hinterradausbau !!! Der freilaufkörper lost sich schnell, ansonsten top


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn Acros nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich mir auch eine holen. Der Drecks Freilauf meiner XT muckt schon wieder rum. Der ist ja gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt...


Cross...Max...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2015)

Ja den ganzen Laufradsatz. Kostet gebraucht soviel wie eine neue Acros.


----------



## mete (12. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab auch so einen Schneider, der hats aber nie richtig gebracht. Die Knipex is da besser...zumindest bei mir.


Bei den Knipex-Dingern ist mir schon zweimal eine Schneide einfach beim Knipsen abgesprungen. Die Dinger sind wahrscheinlich bis zum geht nicht mehr gehärtet und vertragen somit keinerlei Fehlbehandlung.


----------



## rener (13. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Ja den ganzen ostet gebraucht soviel wie eine neue Acros.


Ich hab einen 26er laufradsatz mit no tube und  gerade mit neuem freilaufkoerper versehen für 300 € zu vergeben. (Acros54)


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Moin 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 26er laufradsatz mit no tube und  gerade mit neuem freilaufkoerper versehen für 300 € zu vergeben. (Acros54)


Ist doch ein Konzept. Felgen und Speichen in den BM und was schickes draus bauen. 
Ich bin allerdings versorgt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2015)

Morgen, solangsam seh ich Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Heute nacht endlich mal gescheit durch schlafen koennen und ich fuehl mich auch nicht mehr so voellig scheisse 

Zum Zuege und Huellen schneiden hab ich eine Bowdenzug Zange und fuer hydroLeitungen nimm ich einfach ein scharfes Messer  hat nun schon gefuehlte 10.231 mal problemlos geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2015)

Mir war das mit dem scharfen messer immer zu unprofessionell
Ich fühl mich auch eigentlich schon wieder ziemlich gut, aber der verdammte Husten will noch net ganz wech iwe-.- Mal schauen....und hier is top Wetter. Ich geh aber gleich mal eben zu Fuß einkaufen um wenigstens ein bissl frische luft zu bekommen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2015)

Ich kloppfe auch Lager mit dem Gummihammer rein


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Genau... Gummihammer und auch mit Hartholz.
Lagerschalenaustreiber ist ein passendes Wasserleitungrohr einseitig geschnitzt 

Aber gutes Werkzeug macht schon Spaß. 
Als Radselberbauer hätte ich aber schon ein Tensio. 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 26er laufradsatz mit no tube und  gerade mit neuem freilaufkoerper versehen für 300 € zu vergeben. (Acros54)


ich merke es mir.  welche felgen und welche Speichen?


----------



## rener (13. Februar 2015)

Hab mir kürzlich die yuniper naben mit crestfelgen gegönnt. .vielleicht nehme ich die für mein winterrad als sommersatz


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2015)

Die Yuniper Sachen sind auch interessant.

Habe gerade in deinen Bikemarkt geschaut. Klingt gut. Müsste ich nur noch auf den nächsten Monat warten.


----------



## rener (13. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> ich merke es mir.  welchelgen und welche Speichen?


Vorderrad:no tube355/sapim cx-ray speichen, hinterrad: no tube crest/dt swiss 2.0/1.8 fürs hinterrad stabiler


----------



## rener (13. Februar 2015)

Hier mal fotos....


----------



## rener (13. Februar 2015)

Die yuniper sindauch von der verarbeitungsqualität super, geiler sound und genauso leicht wie tune. (Hab ich in der gew.-datenbank hinterlegt).der acrossatz hängt im Keller. Kannst dir noch überlegen?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> ich merke es mir.  welche felgen und welche Speichen?


hätte hier auch noch 2 lrs mit leichten gebrauchsspuren und leichtem seiten und höhenschlag.
beim nachspannen gings mir eher um gleichmäßige und hohe speichenspannung, und nicht um perfekten rundlauf.

veltec sl / n-light naben
sapim cx-ray speichen
sapim alunippel
felgen ztr crest / ztr alpine
komplett schwarz
beim einen lrs sind die felgen neu und beim anderen der freilauf.

die beiden dürften jeweils um die 1350 g wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Innenseite 


satte Einsparung 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2015)

Schaut gut aus!
Mache gerade Bremsen fertig.
Ich hasse es! Bin ja der totale Chemiekalienphobist. Und alleine Bremsenentlüften is immer doof. Also hab ich mal wieder was gebastelt




Damit gehts schomma einfacher


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Jetzt müsste der Bremshebel weiter oben sein, bzw. die Leitung möglichst senkrecht steigen damit die Luftbläschen besser raus können. 
Den Bremssattel könntest du noch auf einem alten / neuen Adapter montieren.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2015)

Bremshebel ist weiter oben, aber ich blase die Leitungen eh einmal komplett durch von daher isses egal


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2015)

Ignoriere meine Anweisungen nicht! 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2015)

Morgen! So langsam geht es bergauf!
Ich geh jetzt erstmal das von den letzten trainingswochen völlig zugesiffte zaboo absperitzen


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

So werd gleich mal versuchen mich auf Strava abzumelden.
Hab da noch nie was gemacht und die mails davon nerven einfach nur -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2015)

dann stell die infomails doch einfach aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2015)

was fuer Mails? Ich bekomme nur sinnvolle.
Nix da gemacht? Da haben wir den Fehler doch schon!
If it is not on Strava, it did NOT happen!
Ich finde es auch eine sehr komfortable und umfassende form des Trainingstagebuches. Darum habe ich sogar das premium Abo.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Ich mags trotzdem iwe nicht. Bin bei sowas eher analog. Brauche den ganzen schau wie deine Freunde trainiert haben krempel und so net.
Hab mein Garmin und gut.

Werd die mails auch ausstellen, indem ich den gazen mist lösche


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze es auch eher fuer mich... ab und zu schaue ich rein, was der Albinator so macht... und vllt 1-2 gute Kumpels


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze Strava auch nur als "tracker" für lau. Handy habe ich eh immer dabei und brauche nicht noch ein Garmin oder sowas.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es recht cool in der premium Varriante udn Wattmesser. Go0ldencheetah fuer unterwegs und billiger als Trainingspeaks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich mags trotzdem iwe nicht. Bin bei sowas eher analog. Brauche den ganzen schau wie deine Freunde trainiert haben krempel und so net.
> Hab mein Garmin und gut.
> 
> Werd die mails auch ausstellen, indem ich den gazen mist lösche


So kann ich dich aber nicht abonnieren 


Mahlzeit 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Du siehst doch eh schon mein unwesen im wp


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2015)

Aber Ohne kannst du keine Bestmarken in deiner Gegend hinterlassen, an denen sich andere die Zähne ausbeißen und verzweifeln. 
Uuuuuund die Meldungen kannst du ausschalten.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2015)

....auch fleißig gewesen und den Spider noch ein bißchen auf 3fach getrimmt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Boar gerade eben die acros eingespeicht.
Acros will auf der Discseite die Speichen anderesrum was aussen und innenspeichen angeht, als ich es immer gemacht hab. Sprich es zeigen die Aussenspeichen in Fahrtrichtung....


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Boar gerade eben die acros eingespeicht.
> Acros will auf der Discseite die Speichen anderesrum was aussen und innenspeichen angeht, als ich es immer gemacht hab. Sprich es zeigen die Aussenspeichen in Fahrtrichtung....


So ist es auch richtig.... das weiß ich sogar.  
(bei Scheibenbremse)

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Macht aber kaum jemand. Die Laufradsätze die ich hier liegen hab, die Maschinell eingespeicht wurden sind auch normal^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2015)

Da hast du den Fehler doch schon


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Stimmt


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2015)

...so nun reicht's 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (14. Februar 2015)

Alle den Valentinstag gut überstanden? 

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen - geiles Frühstück, 3h aufm Bike, 1,5h Mittagsschlaf und jetzt gehts lecker indisch essen


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab den ganzen Tag geschraubt. HR eingespeicht, nen anderes LR nachzentriert. Bremsen mit neuen Leitungen wieder verbaut.
Das On One liegt jez bei 10,005GrammVerdammte letzten 5 Gramm. Wobei Cockpit mit griffen is noch net final...


----------



## rener (14. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab den ganzen Tag geschraubt. HR eingespeicht, nen anderes LR nachzentriert. Bremsen mit neuen Leitungen wieder verbaut.
> Das On One liegt jez bei 10,005GrammVerdammte letzten 5 Gramm. Wobei Cockpit mit griffen is noch net final...


Muß der lenker nicht noch gekürzt werden?


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2015)

Wir waren auch mal wieder bei unserem Mexikaner. Der macht super Steaks zum super Preis. Mexikanisch kann der aber anscheinend auch ganz gut wenn ich Bella glaube.


----------



## xeitto (15. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab den ganzen Tag geschraubt. HR eingespeicht, nen anderes LR nachzentriert. Bremsen mit neuen Leitungen wieder verbaut.
> Das On One liegt jez bei 10,005GrammVerdammte letzten 5 Gramm. Wobei Cockpit mit griffen is noch net final...



und was hast du dann ab mittags gemacht?


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2015)

Da hat er sich über die restlichen 5 Gramm geärgert


----------



## xeitto (15. Februar 2015)

... verständlicherweise 

Ein Kumpel bestellt sich demnächst einen China-Hardtail Rahmen... jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mich dranhänge und mir auch einen auf Reserve anschaffe falls der Scalpel-Rahmen dieses Jahr wieder die Grätsche macht. Auf Verdacht 400 Euro ausgeben ist zwar doof, aber mitten in der Saison ohne Racebike dastehen genauso... Was tun?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2015)

Ersatz kann nicht schaden 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ich komme wieder nicht auf's Rad, und ich bin nicht krank 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> und was hast du dann ab mittags gemacht?



Hab mir halt zeig gelassen. Nen bissl vormittags und nen bissl nammitachs geeschraubt Und mich natürlich über die 5gr geärgert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab mir halt zeig gelassen. Nen bissl vormittags und nen bissl nammitachs geeschraubt Und mich natürlich über die 5gr geärgert...


5g, das sind die vielen Aufkleber am Bike 

Edit:... könnte auch das jetzt blasenfreie DOT sein, ist einfach zu schwer 


Das wäre der Verkaufshit für Leichtbaufetischisten.... Edelgashaltige Bremsflüssigkeit... extrem leicht 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß auch was es ist. 
Es is die verdammte milch. Bevor ich das Hinterrad getauscht hab war im reifen fast nix mehr drin.
Neues leichteres HR mit neuer milch=fast keine gewichtsersparnis-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2015)

Moin 

hab frei und das schöne Wochenendwetter ist wech


----------



## xeitto (16. Februar 2015)

moin,

macht nix, ich hab nicht frei


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2015)

Maik, komm hier hoch ins schöne Wetter, kalt aber sonnig. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2015)

Moin!
Hier war gestern top Wetter. Und ich hab inne BUde gehangen und gelernt. Gestern abend, dann aber die Rolle angeestet. Ging schon wieder halbwegs gut


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Februar 2015)

toll Jens aber du hast ja keine Zeit für mich :-(


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2015)

Da hätte ich Urlaub genommen und dich durch unsere Gegend gescheucht... keine Gnade der Wade 
Leider hab ich noch nicht mal Zeit für mich. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2015)

Argh! Leute ich bekomm die Krise.

<gestern im Fitnessstudio und auffer ROlle lief es eigentlich Prima. 
Gerade wollte ich auffe Rolle und Prompt nen Hustenanfall bekommen-.- Ich glaub ich hab nen Rückfall


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Argh! Leute ich bekomm die Krise.
> 
> <gestern im Fitnessstudio und auffer ROlle lief es eigentlich Prima.
> Gerade wollte ich auffe Rolle und Prompt nen Hustenanfall bekommen-.- Ich glaub ich hab nen Rückfall



Zu früh wieder eingestiegen Du bist ja noch jung. Das lernst Du auch noch
Mit 45 wird man da gechillter und hängt noch ein, zwei Tage Ruhe dran.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2015)

Bin gerade völlig High vom Abbeizer im Bad ohne Fenster. Habe neulich auch mal ein Rad vor dem Schrottplatz retten können. Ist zwar eigentlich nur ein billiger Haufen aber für die Stadt genau richtig.


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Zu früh wieder eingestiegen Du bist ja noch jung. Das lernst Du auch noch
> Mit 45 wird man da gechillter und hängt noch ein, zwei Tage Ruhe dran.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Bin da auch vorsichtig geworden... Hatte früher schomma was verschleppt. aber gestern hab ich mich schon fit gefühlt..naja passiert


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin gerade völlig High vom Abbeizer im Bad ohne Fenster. Habe neulich auch mal ein Rad vor dem Schrottplatz retten können. Ist zwar eigentlich nur ein billiger Haufen aber für die Stadt genau richtig.Anhang anzeigen 360756



Bilder vom entlackten Rahmen?
Sowas macht man doch nicht im Bad  Hat's denn trotzdem gut geklappt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Bin gerade völlig High vom Abbeizer im Bad ohne Fenster. Habe neulich auch mal ein Rad vor dem Schrottplatz retten können. Ist zwar eigentlich nur ein billiger Haufen aber für die Stadt genau richtig.Anhang anzeigen 360756







Völlig High.... 


Guten Morgen Allerseits 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2015)

Bin noch dabei. Einen Balkon habe ich ja leider nicht. Mache jetzt immer Rohr für Rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

Solange du keine explosives Lösungsmittel nimmst... kann es doch ganz lustig werden, wenn du wieder aus dem Bad  kommst. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Februar 2015)

Morgen Jungs... ich darf auf 12 mal wieder zum Doc wackeln... hab die Seuche noch immer nicht los! Ich koennte SOWAS von kotzen!


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

Ich auch! Hab keinen Bock mehr! Das gestern ist echt mist gewesen! So langsam gehts aber wieder...In der Lunge is kaum noch was. 
Hoffe, dass es heute abend oder morgen früh langsam wieder geht. Hab ehrlich gesagt nicht viel, mit dem ich mich sonst beschäftige, wenn ich frei hab.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

Das ist ein großer Vorteil des Internets.....ich kann mich bei euch nicht anstecken, selbst wenn der Sabber über die Tastatur läuft . 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

So Jungs hab mal eben das Cockpit vom OnOne Fertig gemacht.
Lizard Skins Griffe und Tune Hörnchen rauf und Schwupps: 9,984kg Und das mit Zweifach, Zwei Flaschenhaltern und wie gesagt Bar Ends


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

Da darfst du jetzt mit einem Stück Schokolade bis 10,00 wieder ausgleichen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (17. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So Jungs hab mal eben das Cockpit vom OnOne Fertig gemacht.
> Lizard Skins Griffe und Tune Hörnchen rauf und Schwupps: 9,984kg Und das mit Zweifach, Zwei Flaschenhaltern und wie gesagt Bar Ends


picture or it didn't happen


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

Nagut:
Das Band wiegt 6Gramm


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2015)

NEIN,NEIN NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2015)

Hier mal der Zwischenstand. Muffen machen sich recht bescheiden.


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> NEIN,NEIN NEIN!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


>


9,99Kg zeigt die Waage...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal der Zwischenstand. Muffen machen sich recht bescheiden.Anhang anzeigen 360970


Sieht schon gut aus 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2015)

was is an dem rad denn so schwer?


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 9,99Kg zeigt die Waage...





BENDERR schrieb:


> was is an dem rad denn so schwer?


Solls nur schwerer oder leichter sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was is an dem rad denn so schwer?


Wahrscheinlich ist in dem Ort die Erdanziehung etwas höher als bei uns.... zieht sogar das Licht vor der Waage weg.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Solls nur schwerer oder leichter sein??


ich dachte anhand der verbauten teile, dass es leichter ist 
was in den marcel gefahren ist, frag ich mich aber auch..


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2015)

Der Teufel! ruft den Exorzisten!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Februar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich dachte anhand der verbauten teile, dass es leichter ist
> was in den marcel gefahren ist, frag ich mich aber auch..


9,99 -> Nine,Nine Nine -> NEIN,NEIN NEIN!  Jetzt?


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich dachte anhand der verbauten teile, dass es leichter ist
> was in den marcel gefahren ist, frag ich mich aber auch..


Naja 1-2 schwere Teile hats. Rahmen hat >1500gr, pro 2 Evo am vr, xt Kassette und wie gesagt Bar ends zwei flaha und 2fqch


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 9,99 -> Nine,Nine Nine -> NEIN,NEIN NEIN!  Jetzt?


Ahh jez


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2015)

Hatte mein Zaboo gestern auch kurz am Haken (@maddda ist schuld!) 10,2kg mit schwerem SnakeSkin NobiNik am Vorderrad. Mit nem nurmalen XC Reifen landet es wieder unter 10kg.
Was an dem Zaboo so schwer ist? 
- X9 GXP Kurbel ist nicht die leichteste... zumal ich ein 36er solo montiert habe und kein Spiderless
- der 250g CDale Lenker in 700mm
- der Hope Nabensatz
- 2 Flaschenhalter hab ich auch 
- die Reba RL 15mm 10cm (zur Not liegt da ja noch die OnOne Starrgabel, aber ich hab bock auf ballern,... wenn ich mal wieder gesund werde!)

Ach ja, so langsam fuehle ich mich menschlich, wenn ich morgens aufstehe


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem viel für 1 Fach und den leichten zaboo Rahmen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2015)

Naja,... der Zaboo hat auch 1300g. Die Reba hat Remote... Alleine deine Kurbel wiegt 1/2Fach wieder auf 
Muss spaeter mal die Teileliste updaten


----------



## xeitto (18. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin, gestern noch die Steuerlager am Scalpel gewechselt und jetzt funktionieren zur Abwechslung mal alle meine Räder, inkl. Rennrad. Komisches Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2015)

Mein Trainingsrad is im mom nur halb. Ka was ich damit nu mache... Muss mal überlegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rener (18. Februar 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was is an dem rad denn so schwer?


Die reifwn sind ca.70gr.schwerer als r.k und co.lenkerhörnchen, laufräder? Der rahmen wiegt mindestens1400gr, aber unter 10000gr ist doch ordentlich.schnell wird madda damit trotzdem sein , oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich hatte noch nie ein Rad unter 10 Kilo. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2015)

Laufräder sind bis auf  die vr Nabe relativ leicht. Sind BOR 366 Felgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2015)

Sooo... gerade kam mein Knog Blinder 2. Wollte ne kleine Lampe fuer den Weg zur Arbeit. Die Dynamonabe ist ja im Crosser und wenn ich nur fuer die 30Minuten zur Arbeit was brauche, ist mir der Chinaboeller mit extra Akku zu "umstaendlich". 
Der Blinder macht nen guten Eindruck, laesst sich @Work per USB laden und ist nur ein "kleiner Knubbel vor dem Lenker".


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2015)

Ich schleiche schon ne ganze Zeit um das Lupinerücklicht mit Stoplichtfunktion rum..... die Technik reizt mich. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich schleiche schon ne ganze Zeit um das Lupinerücklicht mit Stoplichtfunktion rum..... die Technik reizt mich.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Ich hab's schon eine Weile...aber das Bremslicht ist immer schön ausgeschaltet . Für vorn habe ich eine Supernova Airstream im Straßenverkehr. Die ist auch schnell montiert, bietet 2,5h genug Licht und hat einen STVZO-konformen Reflektor mit abgeschnittenem Leuchtkegel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2015)

Wer bremst verliert 
...braucht die Funktion zu viel Energie?

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## rener (18. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich schleiche schon ne ganze Zeit um das Lupinerücklicht mit Stoplichtfunktion rum..... die Technik reizt mich.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


WIE SIEHT´S DENN MIT DER SMART SUPERFLASH (2x0,5watt) AUS? günstig und hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (18. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Die reifwn sind ca.70gr.schwerer als r.k und co.lenkerhörnchen, laufräder? Der rahmen wiegt mindestens1400gr, aber unter 10000gr ist doch ordentlich.schnell wird madda damit trotzdem sein , oder?


BOR EY; das ist leicht,dann nehm ich das wieder zurück!!vielleicht hast du deinem Baby zuviel milch gegeben...? SCHÖNES INDUVIDUELLES BIKE... GEFÄLLT mir gut


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...braucht die Funktion zu viel Energie?
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Der Beschleunigungssensor ist nicht richtungsabhängig. Das bedeutet jede Art von Beschleunigung führt zum Aufleuchten...Wiegetritt, Holperpflaster, Wurzeln...das nervt und reduziert die Akkulaufzeit erheblich. ich hab' mir das Licht aber eh nicht wegen der Sensorik gekauft, sondern wegen der hoffentlich vernünftigen Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> WIE SIEHT´S DENN MIT DER SMART SUPERFLASH (2x0,5watt) AUS? günstig und hell


Mich hat ja gerade das Bremslicht gereizt. 



mete schrieb:


> Der Beschleunigungssensor ist nicht richtungsabhängig. Das bedeutet jede Art von Beschleunigung führt zum Aufleuchten...Wiegetritt, Holperpflaster, Wurzeln...das nervt und reduziert die Akkulaufzeit erheblich. ich hab' mir das Licht aber eh nicht wegen der Sensorik gekauft, sondern wegen der hoffentlich vernünftigen Haltbarkeit.


....und hat sich damit erledigt 

Halten wird das Teil... hab ja schon zwei Helm-Lenker-Funzeln von denen.... da nerven mich nur die sinnlosen Steckverbindungen die man mit feuchten Händen kaum auf bekommt und jedes mal Angst hat, die Kabel raus zu reißen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gestern noch feststellen muessen, das die Kette (und wohl auch die Kassette) am Zaboo fertig sind. EIgentlich wollte ich es mal auf 10x umbauen, aber hab jetzt doch wieder eine neue 11-34 9fach Kassette bestellt, fuer das Trainingsrad reicht das.


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2015)

Moin! Ach bin so froh, dass ich wieder funktioniere ohne husterei usw


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2015)

ich belle noch immer ... :/ Bei mir im Buero wuerden sie mich direkt wieder raus rollen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (19. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mich hat ja gerade das Bremslicht gereizt.
> 
> 
> ....und hat sich damit erledigt
> ...


Ist doch wie ein bremslicht, jedes auto hinter dir bremst ,da die smart so hell ist.


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Ist doch wie ein bremslicht, jedes auto hinter dir bremst ,da die smart so hell ist.



Bremslicht finde ich persönlich am Fahrrad ohnehin recht unnütz, da der Autofahrer hinten dran bei dem Blinkkino der meisten Fahrradrückleuchten damit eh nicht viel anzufangen weiß. Der Llichtsensor am Lupine Rotlicht ist dagegen sehr tauglich und bei mir auch eingeschaltet.


----------



## xeitto (19. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin, gestern noch gefreut dass alle Bikes fertig sind, heute morgen ne kurze Runde mit dem Scalpel gedreht - Dämpfer verliert Luft. AAAAAAAHHHH. Ich glaub ich steig doch um auf Hardtail...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Bremslicht finde ich persönlich am Fahrrad ohnehin recht unnütz, da der Autofahrer hinten dran bei dem Blinkkino der meisten Fahrradrückleuchten damit eh nicht viel anzufangen weiß. Der Llichtsensor am Lupine Rotlicht ist dagegen sehr tauglich und bei mir auch eingeschaltet.


Das ist jetzt wieder ein Dafür-Argument....

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Moin Moin, gestern noch gefreut dass alle Bikes fertig sind, heute morgen ne kurze Runde mit dem Scalpel gedreht - Dämpfer verliert Luft. AAAAAAAHHHH. Ich glaub ich steig doch um auf Hardtail...


Am Ventil? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (19. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Am Ventil?
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Gute Frage... keine Ahnung wo. Ich hab den leisen Verdacht, dass der Shop bei dem ich den letzten Service gemacht habe, das ziemlich verhunzt hat. Seit dem braucht der Dämpfer nämlich auch 30 PSI mehr als vorher für den gleichen Sag. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich immer 30% sag habe, egal ob ich 200 PSI oder 250 PSI reinpumpe. Ganz komisch.

Ich glaub ich besorg mir das Werkzeug und mach das in Zukunft selbst...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Gute Frage... keine Ahnung wo. Ich hab den leisen Verdacht, dass der Shop bei dem ich den letzten Service gemacht habe, das ziemlich verhunzt hat. Seit dem braucht der Dämpfer nämlich auch 30 PSI mehr als vorher für den gleichen Sag. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich immer 30% sag habe, egal ob ich 200 PSI oder 250 PSI reinpumpe. Ganz komisch.
> 
> Ich glaub ich besorg mir das Werkzeug und mach das in Zukunft selbst...


Komisch, aber mit etwas Spucke könntest du das Ventil ausschließen. 
An Gabeln und Dämpfer traue ich mich noch nicht richtig ran, obwohl viele sagen das es relativ einfach ist. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (19. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Komisch, aber mit etwas Spucke könntest du das Ventil ausschließen.
> An Gabeln und Dämpfer traue ich mich noch nicht richtig ran, obwohl viele sagen das es relativ einfach ist.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Die Luft verliert er ziemlich langsam. Die anderen Probleme gibts ja auch noch... Das Ding muss auf jeden Fall geserviced werden. Naja, wieder was zu tun...


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Komisch, aber mit etwas Spucke könntest du das Ventil ausschließen.
> An Gabeln und Dämpfer traue ich mich noch nicht richtig ran, obwohl viele sagen das es relativ einfach ist.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Gabel is auch einfach. BEi ner RS is nen kleiner Service nicht mehr als zwei schrauben lösen und etwas Öl abmessen


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2015)

Das ist auch der einzige Grund eine RS zu fahren  Aber da kann man echt Service 5 Minuten vor dem Start machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (19. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch bei ner Lefty nicht anders...die hat ja auch nur noch RS-Innereien verbaut. Wenn man allerdings mal an die Hauptdichtungen ranmuss, ist schon etwas Gebastel angesagt.


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2015)

Boah Jungs ich erfrier hier. Bei uns is auf zwei Etagen die Heizung ausgefallen-.- und ich kann meine Pantoffeln net finden


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2015)

Magura ist auch simpelst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2015)

Sooo das Zaboo wäre bereit, wenn der Fahrer wieder gesund wäre...


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. Februar 2015)

Oh, ist das Sonne auf dem zweiten Bild Hab ich hier bei uns schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2015)

Ja, hier ist Hammer Wetter,... Bringt aber leidet gar nix, wenn man krank geschrieben zuhause sitzt


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, hier ist Hammer Wetter,... Bringt aber leidet gar nix, wenn man krank geschrieben zuhause sitzt


Oder auf Arbeit rumsitzt 

Ihr habt schon Recht mit den Gabeln......vielleicht bin ich auch zu faul 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Gabelprofis. 
Kann ich meine 2013er Reba 29 RL mit Spacern traveln? Würde gerne auf 80mm runter.
Iwe war die Geo vom OnOne mit der Starrgabel besser, mit 80mm würde ich der Starrgabel extrem nahe kommen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2015)

MORGEN! Solangsam wird es bei mir. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das ich am Woe locker wieder anfangen kann. Neues Team fuer 2015 ist auch unter Dach und Fach, jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder gesund werden! 

@maddda 2013er? Ich glaub da brauchst du schon einen neuen Solo-Air Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Auf das alle wieder schnell fit werden


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MORGEN! Solangsam wird es bei mir. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das ich am Woe locker wieder anfangen kann. Neues Team fuer 2015 ist auch unter Dach und Fach, jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder gesund werden!
> 
> @maddda 2013er? Ich glaub da brauchst du schon einen neuen Solo-Air Schaft.


Grummel-.- iwe hab ich das Gefühl nicht so richtig Druck aufs Pedal zu bekommen... Sattel is schon so weit vorne wie möglich. Naja werde wohl noch etwas experimentieren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2015)

Knielot gemessen? Wie viel Ueberhoehung hast du? Ich bin bei ~8cm und nem 700er Lenker.
ISt es auf dem Starrbike besser? Vergleich mal die Sitzposition. Bist du da einfach nur tiefer? Dann kannst du ja vllt mit nem Steilerne Vorbau was machen. Aber ich wuerde es nciht ueberwerten. Ich hatte frueher 15cm Ueberhoehung. Die Umstellung auf "nur 8cm" war erst krass, aber langsam machte es net.


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2015)

Hab schon minus 17 Grad vorbau direkt aufm Steuersatz
Mmh vielleicht hast du recht...naja werde aber das knielot mal messen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab schon minus 17 Grad vorbau direkt aufm Steuersatz
> Mmh vielleicht hast du recht...naja werde aber das knielot mal messen...


Brauchst du nicht messen, nimm einfach eine dünne Schnur mit einer dicken Schraube dran.... die Schnur grob so lang wie eines deiner äußeren Beine. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht messen, nimm einfach eine dünne Schnur mit einer dicken Schraube dran.... die Schnur grob so lang wie eines deiner äußeren Beine.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Quasi ein Lot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Quasi ein Lot.


Ein Lot ist das Werkzeug, das brauchste nicht nachmessen. 

Messen sollst du den Abstand zwischen der Lotrechten vom Knie zur Pedalachse. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich weiß.


Klar, ich steh ein bissl unter Strom, haste ja auch geschrieben....Quasi.


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2015)

So gleich wird erstmal Auto probegefahren. Mama brauchn neues. Mal, schaun


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2015)

So Auto gekauft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Musste natürlich selber auch Probe fahrn. Macht scho Spaß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Februar 2015)

schon schick


----------



## Revo1337 (20. Februar 2015)

der gute beetle


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Noch etwas gebastelt, und es passen auch Bikes drauf. 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2015)

NeeHam ja schon zwei biketransporter.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rener (20. Februar 2015)

Guter geschmack
Das ist unser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Februar 2015)

Sehr gut!
Die Felgen sind geil!
Fährt sich auch besser als der alte, den wir bis jez hatten. Der ist so kopflastig, is aber auchn ganzes Stück höher gewesen


----------



## rener (21. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Die Felgen sind geil!
> Fährt sich auch besser als der alte, den wir bis jez hatten. Der ist so kopflastig, is aber auchn ganzes Stück höher gewesen


ja, die felgen sind , innen der klavierlack .in weiss ist der beetle auch sehr cool. Glückwunsch zur wahl..


----------



## maddda (21. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> ja, die felgen sind , innen der klavierlack .in weiss ist der beetle auch sehr cool. Glückwunsch zur wahl..


Hört sich auch gut an!
Wir haben auch innen Schwarzen Lack und Armaturenbrett in Carbonoptik


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2015)

So ein Sche*** das erste mal seit 2 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad... es war die ganzen 2 Wochen geiles Wetter (zumindest gefuehlt )... und jetzt pisst es!!!
Naja, die erste Stunde Rolle ist rum, jezt noch bissle Eisen schieben... ja ich weis, langsam anfangen! Aber ich mach ja extra nix, was den Puls hoch bringt und bleibe schoen im Warmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2015)

...ich fahr lieber in der Sonne 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2015)

Ach hdf!  morgen soll es hier auch wieder besser werden...

Ich hab nebenbei noch die Kassetten vom epic auf 11-36 zurück gerüstet. Da ich dieses Jahr nur xc und Marathon in Deutschland fahre reicht das. 
Das 42er ist primär für Alpen Marathons nötig und die kann ich dieses Jahr ja nicht fahren (Nachwuchs Nummer 2 kommt ja )
Brauch ich also das alu 42er Ritzel nicht unnötig runter fahren, spaar 80g und das eine muss ich eh mal genau anschauen, sah aus, als wäre es etwas krumm!

Das ich die Gänge auch getreten bekomme:


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2015)

Schaltest du die Singletrailer dann in Reihe?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2015)

Ne, Luke muss dann bald selber treten.


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2015)

Das macht dann bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2015)

Wenn du möchtest sag bzw. zeige dir eine Möglichkeit, mit der Luke locker auch längere Anstiege bei der Familientour auf seinem Rad bewältigt. 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne, Luke muss dann bald selber treten.



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2015)

Neinneinnein. Böser Jens! Kinder bekommen keine EBikes


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2015)

Nix elektrisch , ganz primitive Technik.... ist sogar Leistungsfördernd.
...und macht jedem Kind Spaß, das gerne Rad fährt. 
(zweifach erprobt)

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2015)

jetzt zeig den Streamliner scho


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Februar 2015)

moin;

Sascha was für#n Kettenblattgröße hast du vorne verbaut??? Danke und Gruss


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2015)

Vorne 15er Scheibe und hinten dran 25er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2015)

Am zaboo 36 am epic 34...
@Crimson_ wacken???
Aksooo


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Februar 2015)

Nach zwei Wochen Pause heute endlich mal wieder Ausdauersport gemacht 
Am Dienstag dann hoffentlich wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2015)

War heute auch kurz draußen.


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Wir ham hier wieder Wintereinbruch
Gute 10 cm sinds schon und es wird mehr-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...kalt ist es geworden, aber ohne weiß 


maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir ham hier wieder Wintereinbruch
> Gute 10 cm sinds schon und es wird mehr-.-


Pass auf wenn du aus dem Haus gehst und vor einen großen Schneehaufen läufst, das war nicht der Nachbar der alles zu euch geschaufelt hat. 
Nein, das ist der neue VW Beetle der sich da versteckt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (23. Februar 2015)

Moin, hier auch super eklig... so langsam dürfte es von mir aus Frühling werden. War am Wochenende am Bodensee bei den Schwiegereltern in 10 cm Uraltschnee biken. Funfaktor 0, Trainingsfaktor 100.


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2015)

Gestern war hier total geiles Wetter und ich hab drinnen gelernt-.- Abends war dann wieder Rolle angesagt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2015)

Hier pisst/schneeregnet es auch... aber heute endlich wieder @ work ))


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

http://webapp.zdf.de/page/beitrag?aID=2342230&cID=1327956

Sonntag 
Wenn's im Wald mal wieder hoch hergeht 

Nummernschilder für alle 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne, Luke muss dann bald selber treten.





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jetzt zeig den Streamliner scho


Wie viel Zeit habe ich noch bis Luke selber strampelt? 
Muss das Thema nochmal ordentlich dokumentieren. 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2015)

Ahhh... Abschleppleine? 
Lukas sollte die naechsten Monate vom Laufrad aufdas "PedaleRad" umsteigen. So langsam reicht es von der Innenbeinlaege, das er drauf passt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

Na da hab ich ja noch ein bissl Zeit für den Versuchsaufbau.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## rener (23. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> http://webapp.zdf.de/page/beitrag?aID=2342230&cID=132795m
> Sonntag
> Wenn's im Wald mal wieder hoch hergeht
> 
> ...


Zwei wandernde rentner, die sich zur aufgabe gemacht haben Mtb ler das leben schwer zu machen!!! Der alternde mensch sucht die ruhe im wald und ist eher achreckhaft! Man sollte eher schilder aufstellen: achtung mountainbiker "nehmt rücksicht auf alte menschen!!!!???


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

Da latschen die ne Freeride Strecke hoch... bekloppt sowas zu Filmen. 
Und der Radler hat bestimmt geklingelt.... die hatten aber das Hörgerät nicht an.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

.....anstatt Triggerhebel.... Klingel 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## rener (23. Februar 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da latschen die ne Freeride Strecke hoch... bekloppt sowas zu Filmen.
> Und der Radler hat bestimmt geklingelt.... die hatten aber das Hörgerät nicht an.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


Freeridestrecke...
Hab mich auch amüsiert und die 2 reifenspuren die den wald zerstören???

Klingel ist immer dabei, bin rücksichtig ,sage danke, trotzdem soooviiiel Agression.


----------



## mete (23. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Freeridestrecke...
> Hab mich auch amüsiert und die 2 reifenspuren die den wald zerstören???
> 
> Klingel ist immer dabei, bin rücksichtig ,sage danke, trotzdem soooviiiel Agression.



Das sind halt Rentner. Ich hatte auch schon solche Spezies. Erst haben sie mich 30 Minuten lang beobachtet, wie ich so meine Runden ziehe, dann sind sie mit ihrem Köter (natürlich unangeleint) auf der Strecke herumgelatscht. Ich bin im Schrittempo dran vorbei und habe noch eine schönen Tag gewünscht, in der nächsten Runde lag ein Baum mitten in der Abfahrt .


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Das sind halt Rentner. Ich hatte auch schon solche Spezies. Erst haben sie mich 30 Minuten lang beobachtet, wie ich so meine Runden ziehe, dann sind sie mit ihrem Köter (natürlich unangeleint) auf der Strecke herumgelatscht. Ich bin im Schrittempo dran vorbei und habe noch eine schönen Tag gewünscht, in der nächsten Runde lag ein Baum mitten in der Abfahrt .


Da sag ich nur.... Kalschnikow 
Am Samstag auf meiner Runde habe ich auch so ca. 20 Barrikaden aus dem Weg geräumt. Runterwärts bin ich schön drüber gesprungen, war ganz lustig, aber auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann freigeräumt.
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2015)

Finde das auch immer amüsant, wie ein großteil der Hundehalter (hab ja "selbst" einen) es nicht für nötig hält den Hund anzuleinen wenn jemand vorbei kommt. Wenn der Hund dann wenigstens hören würde - "der hört sonst immer", "der ist noch nieeeee einem Radfahrer hinterher".
Was wenn ich Angst hätte? Stürze?
Einmal hab ich so eine Fußhupe angefahren. War sogar angeleint, allerdings mit Varioleine und unfähiger überforderter Halterin mit zwei Blagen und Stöckelschuhen im Wald. War echt kurz davor sie anzuzeigen/melden. Ist nämlich auch noch ausfällig geworden.

Komischerweise klappt das hier in Dortmund bedeutend besser?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2015)

Morgen zusammen! Heute endlich mal wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2015)

Moooin!
Achja die lieben unfähigen Hundehalter... Noch schlimmer sind nur Hubschraubermütter

Mmn sollte man den Wald für Fußgänger sperre. Jez kommt mir net mit Gleichberechtigung oder so ner Ausrede^^ Das Leben is zu kurz um politisch korrekt zu sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Mich stören keine Fußgänger auf der Strecke, mich nervt nur das breitbeinigdummglotzendmitdenhändenanderhüfte Umgedrehe einiger Ichhabrechtmenschen.

Hier scheint die Sonne 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

...Hindernisparcours für Rentner 

An unserem Problem sind wir selber schuld... die Bikes sind zu leise, scheizz 1x....., da klappert nüscht mehr. 
Und gefahren wird auch immer sauberer, ich meine ohne meterlange Bremsspur vor den Kurfen. 
Wie soll uns das Fußvolk auch hören... die haben keine Chance, die Räder lautlos und die Rentner gehörlos. 
Das Thema beschäftigt mich schon....bin ja die nächste Generation, die dran ist. 

Wir brauchen Bergabrasseln!... so eine Art Speichenklopfer mit Fernbedienung vom Lenker. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## BENDERR (24. Februar 2015)

ich finds gut, dass die rentner bei euch die crosserszene unterstützen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

So hab ich's auch noch nicht betrachtet. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2015)

Taub und vergesslich - sieht meinem Opa ähnlich. Vergisst sein Hörgerät anzumachen und sitzt mit riesen Fragezeichen am Tisch, weil er auch die Dritten vergessen hat. Nur wird man ihn nicht auf einem Wanderweg antreffen


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2015)

Heute mal wieder schön geschmissen, in der einzigen Kurve in der Glatteis war. Erst mal fernsehreif 10m weit gerutscht und Applaus vom Müllmann kassiert. Glücklicherweise ist die Mavic-Short wesentlich abriebfester, als die Specialized Enduro, die ich vor einer Woche nach so einer Aktion unbesehen in die Tonne kloppen konnte .


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

...da bin ich meistens durch unsere steile Hofausfahrt vorgewarnt wenn es glatt ist. Die ist immer feucht und liegt im Schatten. 
Heute früh mit Slicks die Auffahrt im Wiegetritt hoch und dann ordentlich die Eier am Oberrohr geklemmt weil das Hinterrad durchrutschte. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2015)

Bin überigens schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs. 
Gleich treffe ich mich zusammen mit Vaddi mit Christoph Strasser. Wir stimmen mit ihm einen Vortrag ab, den er halten soll (bei ner Mitgliederversammlung von dem Verband wo mein Vater arbeitet)

Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2015)

Uiuiui


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2015)

Race Across America.....wenn das nicht mal ansteckend ist. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (24. Februar 2015)

Ein paar % der KM vom Strasser würden mir auch ganz gut tun für die Form 

Hab gerade den Dämpferservice erledigt, jetzt läuft das Ding wieder einwandfrei und sogar viel besser als nach dem letzten Service den der Shop hier um die Ecke gemacht hat... ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Hab das Ding nur äußerlich etwas zerschrammt, so ein Bandschlüssel um die Luftkammer abzuschrauben wäre eben doch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2015)

So sind aufm Rückweg. Treffen war super er ist ein extrem lockerer Typ Jez macht er sich auf den Weg nach Berlin um die Strecke für'n 24 h Weltrekord. Das wäre ein 37er schnitt :O


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revo1337 (24. Februar 2015)

Ist doch schön, so chillig über die Autobahn mitm bike


----------



## mete (24. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So sind aufm Rückweg. Treffen war super er ist ein extrem lockerer Typ Jez macht er sich auf den Weg nach Berlin um die Strecke für'n 24 h Weltrekord. Das wäre ein 37er schnitt :O



Ich dachte, der aktuelle Rekord liegt bei 850km, das wäre etwas über 35km/h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

So Jungs, ich melde mich mal zurück  Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere im WP gesehen, wo ich war.

*Achtung - viele Bilder!*

*























































*
Und ich war auch wirklich mit dem Rad unterwegs (da hatte ich aber nur das Handy als Kamera dabei):

*















*


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2015)

Musst auf einer fruchtbaren Insel gewesen sein. 

....wenn die Berge schon so aussehen. 









losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2015)

Boah jez bin ich neidisch!


----------



## rener (25. Februar 2015)

LA PALMA........
Das wolkenband sieht ja aus wie die wolken die sich immer an der cumbre vieja stauen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

Ist zwar eine Insel der Kanaren, es handelt sich allerdings um Teneriffa.


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2015)

Sieht ja richtig schön aus.

Heute kam der neue Rahmen für Bella. Mit der Gabel bin ich noch unsicher ob ich die benutze und ihr die Durin gebe oder nicht. Die durin soll bei leichten Fahrern nicht so gut ansprechen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Sieht ja richtig schön aus.



War es auch. Nur leider meist seeehr windig.

Was wiegt die Fox denn?


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2015)

Muss ich mal wiegen.


----------



## InoX (25. Februar 2015)

Der Rahmen wiegt 1491 g und die Gabel 1684 g. Ist halt eine Terralogic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (25. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine Insel der Kanaren, es handelt sich allerdings um Teneriffa.


Uuuuupppssaaallaaa knapp daneben! Dann ist das doch der teide  auf'm bild.toll, ich will auch..


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

Jup, es ist der Teide. Mit einer leichten Schneeschicht auf der Spitze.


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Februar 2015)

Pfingsten 2014 auf Gran Canaria. Zum Rennrad fahren echt ein Traum


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2015)

Das war übrigens einer der Reifen...






unseres heißen Hobels:






Keine Kaution und 45 €/Tag haben dort scheinbar ihren Preis.
Der absolute Kracher waren die anderen Autofahrer bei Masca. Zum Einen war da der Typ, der mit dem Heck zu einem parkenden Auto steht und bergauf anfahren will. Er bekommt es bei mehreren Versuchen partout nicht hin und rollt mit Schwung ordentlich in den anderen Wagen und haut einfach ab. Zum Anderen die Familie im Fort Fiesta mit plattem Vorderrad und qualmender Kupplung (er hat u. a. ewig versucht, dass Auto dadurch am Zurückrollen zu hindern, indem er die Kupplung am Schleifpunkt hielt; aber das kann nicht der ganze Grund gewesen sein).


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2015)

Klingt ja richtig spaßig. wie es aussieht kann man dort gut Höhenmeter machen. Vielleicht muss ich auch mal wieder in den Urlaub.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2015)

Sehr schoenes Hot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Klingt ja richtig spaßig. wie es aussieht kann man dort gut Höhenmeter machen. Vielleicht muss ich auch mal wieder in den Urlaub.



Hm kann man mehr als genug machen. Denk du statt Urlaub erstmal an den Stoneman


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2015)

Auch das. Aber ist Silber nicht langweilig?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2015)

Das möchte ich dann nach den 2 Tagen noch einmal hören 
Habe mir übrigens das BdW der letzten Woche angeschaut. Das mit dem "Servus" ging mir auch immer ziemlich auf den Sack.


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2015)

Das muss eine richtige Qual werden. Morgens hin und nachts zurück


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Das muss eine richtige Qual werden. Morgens hin und nachts zurück


Viel Spaß ....aber vergesst nicht gutes Licht und fette Akkus, außerdem die Navis mit Nachlademöglichkeit...weil man schnell ein Schild übersieht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2015)

Das tue ich meinen Knien mit Sicherheit nicht an. Außerdem will ich was sehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das tue ich meinen Knien mit Sicherheit nicht an. Außerdem will ich was sehen.


Halb so wild ....hab ich auch überstanden 
Hast aber Recht, an zwei Tagen hat man mehr von der Landschaft.
(siehe  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stoneman-erzgebirge.607506/page-4#post-12369384   )


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2015)

Mann bekomm ja gar nix mehr mit hier-.-
Der Reifen geht ja mal garnicht:O

Bin heute extra früh aufgestanden um meine 3Stunden grundlage runter zu hobeln
Jez gehts gleich erstmal wieder ans lernen...zum Glück is der mist dann am Montag endlich vorbei


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mann bekomm ja gar nix mehr mit hier-.-
> Der Reifen geht ja mal garnicht:O



Hat aber noch alle Strapazen ausgehalten. Gefreut haben wir uns über den Zustand der Karre aber natürlich nicht. Der Logan hatte "erst" knapp 160.000 km runter, aber war trotzdem gut runtergeritten.

A propos Reifen, ich werd' mir heute 'nen Satz Fast Trak abholen. Bin mal gespannt, wie die gehen. Dass die RK nicht dichtzubekommen sind, geht einfach mal gar nicht mehr. Und vielleicht gibt's noch 'nen neuen Lenker plus Lenkerband für den Crosser. Habe ja noch den leichten KCNC-Vorbau herumliegen  Da passt der bisherige Lenker ja nicht, da 26 mm.


----------



## rener (26. Februar 2015)

RK BEKOMMT man dicht.Du brauchst halt einen kommpressor.nach ein paar tagwn ist der Rk auch dicht! Der fast track ist problemlos...
25, 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2015)

1. Wozu brauche ich bitte einen Kompressor? Die Reifen sind korrekt montiert und halten meist auch eine Weile dicht. Ich mache jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr mit Dichtmilch an den RK Protection rum und weder vorn noch hinten wird's richtig dicht, glaub mir.

2. 26 mm. Ist ein RR-Lenker.


----------



## rener (26. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 1. Wozu brauche ich bitte einen Kompressor? Die Reifen sind korrekt montiert und halten meist auch eine Weile dicht. Ich mache jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr mit Dichtmilch an den RK Protection rum und weder vorn noch hinten wird's richtig dicht, glaub mir.
> 
> 2. 26 mm. Ist ein RR-Lenker.


Ich dachte du meinst den race sport.beim protection ist das .kommpressor macht schneller plop.berichte mal wie du den fast track findest..


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte mir auch extra den Protection gekauft, weil m. W. nur der offiziell Tubeless-tauglich ist.
Dass ein Kompressor sicher vorteilhaft ist, weiß ich, aber irgendwie hab' ich's noch immer mit der Standpumpe hinbekommen. Den Fast Trak kann ich leider frühestens am Sonntag testen.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2015)

Spätestens bei der ersten Bach Durchfahrt war der RK bei mir wieder am Sprudeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2015)

So war es bei mit auch, leider! Geiler reifen aber wollte er nicht dicht werden... Und ich hab bis jetzt alles dicht bekommen. Egal wie leicht!


----------



## rener (26. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Spätestens bei der ersten Bach Durchfahrt war der RK bei mir wieder am Sprudeln.


Wieso fährst du denn auch durch ein bach?


----------



## InoX (26. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Spätestens bei der ersten Bach Durchfahrt war der RK bei mir wieder am Sprudeln.



Geht das denn ohne Fatbike?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Wieso fährst du denn auch durch ein bach?


Weil das bei einigen Marathons auch vorkommt  Deswegen aus der Führungsgruppe zu fallen - ich weiß nicht. 
Da bleibe ich lieber bei Latexschläuchen. 
Habe auch heute den Dirty Harry flott gemacht und 2h durch die Mocke gescheucht. Saß schon ein paar Monate nicht mehr drauf aber es geht noch 



InoX schrieb:


> Geht das denn ohne Fatbike?


Nee das wäre sogar schlecht. So viel Luft schwimmt doch oben


----------



## rener (26. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weil das bei einigen Marathons auch vorkommt  Deswegen aus der Führungsgruppe zu fallen - ich weiß nicht.
> Da bleibe ich lieber bei Latexschläuchen.
> Habe auch heute den Dirty Harry flott gemacht und 2h durch die Mocke gescheucht. Saß schon ein paar Monate nicht mehr drauf aber es geht noch
> 
> ...


Da merkst du erst nach2wochen, das du luft verlierst!!!

Das bmc racing team fährt nur 26er latexschläuche?? Die passen auf 29er und  extrem niedriger rollwiderstand!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Februar 2015)

Man sprühe eine dünnen Schicht davon in den Reifen und er dichtet problemlos http://www.plastidip-shop.de/index.php/produkte/plastidip-spray-35.html Wird dadurch max. 10gr. schwerer.
Auch sehr hilfreich gegen rutschende Sattelstützen.
Ist echt schade das es Conti nicht hinbekommt die Reifen besser für das Fahren mit Milch vorzubereiten. Komischerweise wurden bei mir die 26 Zoll Supersonics am einfachsten dicht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2015)

....man lernt nie aus. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2015)

Moin.

Bei mir siehts wieder kacke aus. Nase is wieder zu knapp zwei Wochen war ich gesund -.- 
Sitze grad auffer Rolle mit Puls 90oder so  brauchte iwe trotzdem a bisserl Bewegung.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2015)

Die fox ölt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts wieder kacke aus. Nase is wieder zu knapp zwei Wochen war ich gesund -.-



Tjaaa, Madame ist auch krank und ich befürchte, dass sie mich noch anstecken wird. Nach den erquicklichen Tagen auf dem Rennrad in der Sonne nicht gerade erbauend.
Und da wir morgen (radlos) früh raus müssen, sah meine Abendbeschäftigung heute so aus:






Yoshi hatte ich vor eine Woche fertig, heute war Mario dran  Dank der recht unlogischen Bauanleitung sind diese Nanoblock-Figuren schwerer aufzubauen als Lego...
Jetzt werde ich mir noch 1 bis 2 Folgen _Better call Saul_ geben 



InoX schrieb:


> Die fox ölt...



Das is natürlich doof. Was stand zum Zustand der Gabel in der Anzeige? Wie schmutzig war der Rahmen wirklich?
Ich weiß nicht, ob mir die Fox wirklich gut in dem Rahmen gefällt...


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2015)

Zum Zustand stand: neuwertig und 200 km nach Service gefahren

Werde sie einfach mal fahren und gucken wie es sich verhält.  Öl muss ja irgendwann alle sein.
Mir gefällt das Rad mit der Gabel das erste Mal richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2015)

Das erste Mal? Hat es dir vorher nicht gefallen?
Bin gespannt.
Ist der neue LRS schon da?


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2015)

Weiß auch nicht.

LRS ist noch nicht da. Hoffe der kommt morgen noch. 

Der Rahmen warnziemlich sauber. Ein paar kleine Fettschmierer von den Händen und am Gusset war etwas Dreck.  Völlig ok und ziemlich sauber alles. Bella hat halt noch keinen Rahmen gekauft.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Februar 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Zum Zustand stand: neuwertig und 200 km nach Service gefahren
> 
> Werde sie einfach mal fahren und gucken wie es sich verhält.  Öl muss ja irgendwann alle sein.
> *Mir gefällt das Rad mit der Gabel das erste Mal richtig gut.*



ich finds auch richtig gut


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Tjaaa, Madame ist auch krank und ich befürchte, dass sie mich noch anstecken wird. Nach den erquicklichen Tagen auf dem Rennrad in der Sonne nicht gerade erbauend.
> Und da wir morgen (radlos) früh raus müssen, sah meine Abendbeschäftigung heute so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Wie geil die aussehen
Hoffe nur, dass ich am Montag halbwegs fit bin...da stehen zwei klausuren an...

Vaddi is grad unterwegs...sein neues Rennrad abholen. Es sei so viel verraten: Das Rad hat keine Schalt oder Bremszüge


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2015)

Acros und Scheibenbremse?

Besser Bilder als das Küchenfoto:


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2015)

Scheibenbremse ja...Acros gibts für rennräder nicht


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2015)

Oh, Rennrad hatte ich ignoriert. na dann der neumodische Elektrokram.


----------



## maddda (28. Februar 2015)

Jup so siehts aus


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2015)

Heute mal was an den Crosser gebastelt :


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2015)

OHA! Da liegt Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Februar 2015)

Naja, also ich habe erst einmal keine 3000,- in die Hand genommen, sondern ein Gebrauchtes gekauft . Ist auch noch nicht wireless, was mich aber nicht stört, da ich das Kabel recht günstig verlegen kann.


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2015)

Passt da noch etwas kleineres als das 38 er dran?


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2015)

Was heißt denn nicht wireless? Hat das SRM einen Schleifring?


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2015)

Nein, 38T ist das kleinste, was man auf einen 130er LK bekommt. Wenn Du's kleiner willst, musst Du eine Compactkurbel kaufen, da geht's bis 33T runter.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was heißt denn nicht wireless? Hat das SRM einen Schleifring?



Naja, fast . Unterm Tretlager wird ein Signalaufnehmer montiert. Zwischen dem und der Kurbel ist es schon "wireless" aber von dort geht dann halt ein Kabel an den Computer. So sieht das aus (Tretlagersensor + Geschwindigkeitssensor):


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Februar 2015)

Also kein ANT bis zum Radcomputer am Lenker. Wobei eine Infrarotverbindung dürfte recht matschanfällig sein.


----------



## mete (28. Februar 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also kein ANT bis zum Radcomputer am Lenker. Wobei eine Infrarotverbindung dürfte recht matschanfällig sein.



Nein, kein ANT+, das geht erst ab PC VI. Ich nehme nicht an, dass das eine Infrarotverbindung ist. Der Abstand zur Kurbel darf nur einige mm betragen. Ich würde auf Induktion tippen.


----------



## xeitto (1. März 2015)

grüße aus Garmisch. Heute pommes statt bike


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2015)

Morgen! Gestern schon knapp 4h mit dem neuen Team "Kaffeefahrt" bei top Wetter. Heute schwanke ich zwischen warm einpacken oder die Intervalle auf der Rolle fahren.

Ach ja, Pommes hatten wir gestern auch, aber selbst gemachte


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Moin!
Vaddi strickt hier seinen Di2 kram zusammen und ich bin aufgeregt. Morgen zwei Klausuren...scheiß prüfungsangst-.-
Bin immernoch krank...hoffe das legt sich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2015)

Bei mir gibts nur zwei Varianten, unaufgeregt weil ich alles kann oder weils mir egal ist. Gut die 5 min bevor die Klausur ausgeteilt wird bin ich auch etwas aufgeregt.
Wobei die letzte "ist mir egal" Klausur war Schwingfestigkeit mit ner 1,3


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Die Einstellung hätte ich auch gerne bin iwe immer aufgeregt-.-
So der Di2 Akku lädt und mir is gespannt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Habe gestern den Acros-LRS bekommen. Der Freilauf knattert schön.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Is geil wa?


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Ziemlich. Wenn man von einer xt kommt ist das übelst laut. Nur die 6-Loch Aufnahme ist ein Nachteil. Aber damit muss ich leben.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Also ich hab Centerlock gehasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2015)

Centerlock ist schon schön zum Montieren, aber die Bremsscheiben sind entweder schwer oder teuer.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Und es sieht kacke aus


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Schlichter geht es doch gar nicht. 6 Schrauben machen die Scheiben auch nicht leichter und die Centerlock Naben sind auch meist leichter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2015)

Ich muss sagen, das Centrlock ne tolle Sache ist, solange man die ca 30g Mehrgewicht pro Nabe nicht juckt. Habe ich z.b. am Straßen lrs fürs zaboo.
Und die Avid CL an der dt Nabe sieht super clean aus!

Ich wollte gerade runter und raus, Intervalle fahren. Schau ich nochmal aus dem Fenster: Wolkenbruch!
Ok: Beinlinge ausziehen, Notebook unter den Arm und HAMERTIME!
Das Sufferfest : nine Hammers macht echt Spass und danach bin ich gut bedient! Auch wenn ich auf der Rolle einfach 10% weniger Watt treten kann...
Aber auf den nächsten Herbst/Winter kommt eine direkt drive Rolle her. Mal sehen, was der Markt bis dahin an qr9/x12 tauglichen Direct drive Rollen so zu bieten hat, bis jetzt kenne ich nur die jetblack wisperdrive.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

So Di2 is eingestellt. Ging viel einfacher, als ich dachte.
Akku laden, an den einstellschrauben wie immer rumdrehen und los


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Also zumindest die Shimanonaben sind als CL deutlich leichter und wiegen das Mehrgewicht der Scheiben deutlich auf.


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Gab ja schon lange keine neuen Räder mehr hier:
Daddy sein neues


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2015)

Disc Racer! Nice


----------



## maddda (1. März 2015)

Bins grad mal eben um den Block gefahren.
So ein schaltverhalten am Umwerfer hab ich noch nie erlebt. Der Absolute hammer


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Aber das ist doch noch ein normaler oder ist der auch wie der neue Xtr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2015)

Ich glaub er meint di2


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Achso.


----------



## baloo (1. März 2015)

auch was Neues


----------



## InoX (1. März 2015)

Speci? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## rener (1. März 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe geschrauben.cros-LRS bekommen. Der Freilauf knattert schön.


Wenn du fährst sind die gar nicht so laut.d


maddda schrieb:


> Bins grad mal eben um den Block gefahren.
> So ein schaltverhalten am Umwerfer hab ich noch nie erlebt. Der Absolute hammer


Wenn die preise sich normalisieren werde ich mir das auch mal ans Mtb schrauben.absolon ist es die ganze saison 2014 gefahren. (Ohne probleme).


----------



## Crimson_ (1. März 2015)

Höhere Laufräder wären zu dem Hobel (BMC) geil. Der Rahmen ist ja schon so wuchtig.


----------



## baloo (1. März 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Speci? Sieht gut aus.


jep, das Roubaix


----------



## maddda (2. März 2015)

So eine Klausur is durch die andere kommt um viertel nach 12

War so Lala. Bestanden hab ich wohl, lief aber nicht ganz so wie ich eigentlich wollte....


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2015)

Ich finde diese gummi Dinger grausig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. März 2015)

Boah Leute. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass in meiner ersten klausur heute ein Fehler in der Aufgabenstellung war. Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass da bei mir nur Mist rauskam. Sowas braucht man nicht-.-


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2015)

Ja, das ist immer geil, wenn es ums verrecken nicht aufgehen will und dann haben sie sich beim Gleichung aufstellen vertan


----------



## maddda (2. März 2015)

In unserem Fall waren es zwei Wörter:


Von und Nach.(wurden vertauscht)
Wenn es darum geht wer was an wen liefert macht das viel aus


----------



## InoX (2. März 2015)

Habe endlich meine blöde Bremse wieder gängig gekriegt.  Mal sehen wie lange. jetzt kommt der Nabensound richtig schön zur Geltung.


----------



## maddda (2. März 2015)

Hab eben noch ne Thomson stütze gekauft. Muss die Aufm On One wie Sascha montieren, sonst passt das mitm Knielot nicht. Sitze einfach zu weit hinten.Verdammte sitzwinkelveränderung durch die Federgabel-.-
Weil es die Masterpiece net in 410 gibt hab ihc direkt ne Masterpieceklemmung mitbestellt


----------



## InoX (2. März 2015)

Dann zeig mr da mal den Unterschied. Hatte mal beide gleichzeitig da und konnte keinen einzigen Unterschied feststellen. Auf der einen Klemmung stand aber Masterpiece.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. März 2015)

Die Soll doch leichter sein oder net?

Wenn sie es net is geht die klemmung halt zurück und gut


----------



## InoX (2. März 2015)

Meine waren identisch. Auch das Gewicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2015)

Master hat Titan.

Ne hope die Probleme macht??? Denk das gibt es nicht?


----------



## maddda (3. März 2015)

So das erste mal seit Wochen hab ich frei
So viele möglichkeiten
Jez gehts erstmal gleich inne Muckibude Hoffentlich bleibts heute trocken


----------



## mete (3. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Jez gehts erstmal gleich inne Muckibude Hoffentlich bleibts heute trocken



Wieso das? Haben die kein Dach?


----------



## maddda (3. März 2015)

Doch

Wollte heute nammitach noch aufs Rad


----------



## maddda (3. März 2015)

So da hier unwetterwarnung war und es geschüttet hat wie aus Eimern war wieder Rolle angesagt.
Hab meinen persönlichen Rekord gebrochen 3:30


----------



## xeitto (3. März 2015)

3:30 Rolle? Ich bin immer nach 0:30 schon weich in der Birne


----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

Ach das is ganz leicht. Draufsetzen und fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2015)

Was hast du geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

Topgear, Dr. House, Better Call Saul Damit wars dann relativ kurzweilig.
Gut nach zwei Stunden war ich kurz inner Küche was essen...hatte Hunger


----------



## rener (4. März 2015)

Hat die seuche dich endlich verlassen?
Wetterbericht 
Samstag-15grad 
Sonntag-bis20grad
Montag- bis 20grad 
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

Ja war am Montag schon wieder gut.
Weiß net hatte am Wochenende die Nase komplett zu und Kopfschmerzen. Is aber so schnell gegangen wie es gekommen ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
hoffentlich stimmt der Wetterbericht 
Am Wochenende wollen wir zu den Märzenbechern in den Wald....mal sehen ob sie schon blühen. 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## rener (4. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja war am Montag schon wieder gut.
> Weiß net hatte am Wochenende die Nase komplett zu und Kopfschmerzen. Is aber so schnell gegangen wie es gekommen ist


Dein nachholbedürfniss ist jetzt bestimmt groß. (3:30 indoor)
Wird wohl nicht ganz so warm! Sa.13-so.16grad
Trotzdem:freu ik mir-SONNE


----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Dein nachholbedürfniss ist jetzt bestimmt groß. (3:30 indoor)
> Wird wohl nicht ganz so warm! Sa.13-so.16grad
> Trotzdem:freu ik mir-SONNE


 Naja lag auch daran, dass ich nun mehr zeit hab. Meine Klausuren sind ja rum


----------



## rener (4. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja lag auch daran, dass ich nun mehr zeit hab. Meine Klausuren sind ja rum


Der wald ruft.....


----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

Jup Tut er


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2015)

gibt es da auch nen Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. März 2015)

....ach Berge

Lupus ist dein Stadtbike fertig?


----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

Berge hab ich einige hier







Wenn jetzt der Wald nur noch endlich abtrocknen würde


----------



## Crimson_ (4. März 2015)

Hier hats heute gehagelt. Und Klausuren habe ich noch vier Stück...


----------



## maddda (4. März 2015)

Argh!

Wollte dich noch Fragen ob wir die Tage noch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## rener (4. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gibt es da auch nen Berg?


Hügelberge


----------



## rener (4. März 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hiesonne.heute gehagelt. Und Klausuren habe ich noch vier Stück...


Heute hagel, regen, blauer himmel, schwarzer himmel, 
sonne. der hagel hat vielleicht im gesicht geschmerzt. Tolle wolkenformationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2015)

Loecher!


----------



## rener (4. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Loecher!


Wollte mal das ruhrtal  mit der ruhrtalbrücke zeigen..ein paar tiefere löcher sind drumherum.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. März 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Lupus ist dein Stadtbike fertig?



Klar, schon lange (s. Album). Bin damit schon 'n Weilchen immer zur Arbeit  Viiiel entspannter, schneller und nervenschonender als Straßenbahn.

Hier hat's die Tage auch gut geschifft. Am WE geht's dann hoffentlich endlich wieder aufs MTB und dann werden die Fast Trak ausprobiert. Beim Demontieren der RaceKings hätte ich mir fast die Pfoten gebrochen und ich war kurz davor, den Seitenschneider anzusetzen.
Vorgestern war ich das erste Mal mit dem neuen Lenker, dem kürzeren Vorbau und dem Lizard-Skins-Lenkerband auf dem Crosser unterwegs (die Zusatzbremshebel liegen nun auch wieder in der Kiste) - sehr geil. Morgen dann hoffentlich wieder


----------



## xeitto (5. März 2015)

Kleines Orangensaft-Massaker zum Start in den Tag... ich liebe es!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2015)

Sauber! Wie hast du das geschafft? 
Ich hab gerade noch nen Satz Roro 2.1er fuer Sauwetterrennen bestellt (+ klein sche***).
Fuer Schnelle trockene Rennen hab ich noch den LRS mit nem statz Renegade Sworks.
Dann kann ich den Satz FastTrack Controle auf das Zaboo.
Soweit der Plan... am Woe mal das Epic mit dem Kashima und der Wattkurbel testen, dann sollte alles bereit sein fuer Hausach


----------



## xeitto (5. März 2015)

War nicht schwer, einfach das ganze frisch gepresse Glas fallen lassen, ohne Grund 

/edit: Du fährst 2.1er? Das ist ja voll 2010


----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

Moin! Liege grad mit ner Kanüle im Arm im deutschen diabetiszentrum  mache bei ner Studie mit. Es soll untersucht werden, dass das Risiko bezüglich diabetis an Sportlern bzw nichtsportlern getestet werden


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 




xeitto schrieb:


> War nicht schwer, einfach das ganze frisch gepresse Glas fallen lassen, ohne Grund
> 
> /edit: Du fährst 2.1er? Das ist ja voll 2010


Frisch gepresstes Glas?... das tut doch weh und ist auch nicht gesund 
...nimm einen Edelstahlbecher, am besten mit Henkel, für den Saft 



maddda schrieb:


> Moin! Liege grad mit ner Kanüle im Arm im deutschen diabetiszentrum  mache bei ner Studie mit. Es soll untersucht werden, dass das Risiko bezüglich diabetis an Sportlern bzw nichtsportlern getestet werden
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das die dich genommen haben  ... du versaust doch jede Norm. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

Die wollten ja extra trainierte haben  gerade wurde noch eben der Kfa gemessen. 7,5% 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Die wollten ja extra trainierte haben  gerade wurde noch eben der Kfa gemessen. 7,5%
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Leider hast du denen vergessen zu sagen, das du jedes Jahr mindestens einmal um die Erde radelst. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

12000 sind doch net einmal rum


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2015)

Für 12000 km müsste ich jede Woche im JAHR 4,12 Stunden auf dem Rad sitzen. 
....heirate nur nicht und kümmere dich nicht um deine Kinder 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (5. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für 12000 km müsste ich jede Woche im JAHR 4,12 Stunden auf dem Rad sitzen.
> ....heirate nur nicht und kümmere dich nicht um deine Kinder
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Damit wärest Du aber verdammt schnell....so ungefähr 56km/h im Schnitt .


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2015)

12000:14:52:4....4,12
...auch Mist... ne 4 zuviel


12000:14=857 h/a
: 365= 2,34h/d
x 7..= 16,5 h / Woche 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (5. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 12000:14:52:4....4,12



Hö? Jede Woche im Jahr heißt für mich 12000:52, also 230km die Woche. Das wären bei mir knapp 10h .


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Hö? Jede Woche im Jahr heißt für mich 12000:52, also 230km die Woche.


Hatte ne 4 zuviel 
Ich gebe es auf, an solche Km zu denken....
du hast meinen Traum zerstört. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

Bei mir sind so Ca 11 Stunden und ein bisschen


----------



## rener (5. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Die wollten ja extra trainierte haben  gerade wurde noch eben der Kfa gemessen. 7,5%
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Kfa=7, 5%  Das ist zu wenig
Du kannst von mir was haben , wenn du willst??


----------



## mete (5. März 2015)

Heute mal des SRM auf dem Turbo Muin probiert und gleich zei Erkenntnisse gewonnen:

1.) die Rolle ist wirklich super leise 
2.) auf der Rolle sind die Leistungsdaten noch ernüchtender, als in der Realität ohnhehin schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

So bin wieder zu Hause. Hab jetzt den Ergometer Rekord im Deutschen Diabetis Zentrum
Stufentest bei dem man die Stufen zweinhalb Minuten halten muss is schon verdammt hart


rener schrieb:


> Kfa=7, 5%  Das ist zu wenig
> Du kannst von mir was haben , wenn du willst??


Nee lass mal. Ich bleib bei meinen 73-74kg gesamt


----------



## Metrum (5. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So bin wieder zu Hause.* Hab jetzt den Ergometer Rekord im Deutschen Diabetis Zentrum*



Hast du wieder mal Spuren hinterlassen? Steht das Teil jetzt in ner Vitrine und auf so nem kleinen Messingschild dein Name? Oder ist das Teil jetzt putt?


----------



## InoX (5. März 2015)

Messingschild? Das ding wird völlig im Eimer sein.  Vielleicht steht auf dem Schild aber auch was es mal war.


----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hast du wieder mal Spuren hinterlassen? Steht das Teil jetzt in ner Vitrine und auf so nem kleinen Messingschild dein Name? Oder ist das Teil jetzt putt?


Nee das Teil funktioniert noch. Aber im Cardiozentrum Duesseldorf war nachher die Blutdruckmanchette Kaputt


----------



## InoX (5. März 2015)

mit deinen riesen Leitungen gesprengt?


----------



## Crimson_ (5. März 2015)

Ouh man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2015)

Ich glaub, die nächsten zwei Tage ist das Ergometer unbenutzbar.....das Teil dreht noch nach.


----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> mit deinen riesen Leitungen gesprengt?


Beim Kanüle legen haben die sich gefreut, dass die net suchen mussten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Heute mal des SRM auf dem Turbo Muin probiert und gleich zei Erkenntnisse gewonnen:
> 
> 1.) die Rolle ist wirklich super leise
> 2.) auf der Rolle sind die Leistungsdaten noch ernüchtender, als in der Realität ohnhehin schon



Sag ich ja... ich kann auch auf der Rolle nicht die gleiche Leistung treten...


----------



## maddda (5. März 2015)

Und der Puls is im Schnitt auch niedriger


----------



## mete (5. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sag ich ja... ich kann auch auf der Rolle nicht die gleiche Leistung treten...



Wieviel ist es bei Dir weniger in %?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2015)

HM.. 15%? Ich bin voll bedient, der puls ist wo er hin soll (nach langsamen hoch fahren und einpendeln), aber die Watt sind niedriger wie draußen... Wiederholbar und immer gleich.


----------



## maddda (6. März 2015)

Moooin!
So die Straße is trocken und wir haben hier 7Grad. Is ja fast schon Sommer
Jez geht et ersma auffet Rennrad
Nur mein Rücken Juckt iwe und tut weh. Ich Idiot hab nemmich auf ner Heftzwecke geschlafen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



maddda schrieb:


> Moooin!
> So die Straße is trocken und wir haben hier 7Grad. Is ja fast schon Sommer
> Jez geht et ersma auffet Rennrad
> Nur mein Rücken Juckt iwe und tut weh. Ich Idiot hab nemmich auf ner Heftzwecke geschlafen



Viel Spaß auf der Straße...lass dich nicht von den fahrenden Autos erschrecken. 
Kupferallergie, nicht stichfest.... 
lenkt aber von anderen Schmerzen ab 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2015)

Macht man das nicht normalerweise mit einer Erbse?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2015)

Fünf Uhr durch und die scheizz Post war immer noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. März 2015)

Hab schon nen Paket von Sponser heute bekommen

Gerade eben noch Ensure Plus Flüssignahrung bestellt. Wenn der Strasser damit das Raam gewinnt sollte mir das auch über meine Ultradistanzeinheiten helfen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab schon nen Paket von Sponser heute bekommen
> 
> Gerade eben noch Ensure Plus Flüssignahrung bestellt. Wenn der Strasser damit das Raam gewinnt sollte mir das auch über meine Ultradistanzeinheiten helfen


Haferflockensuppe... schön süß ---  lecker 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2015)

17:45 - Paket/Post endlich da gewesen.


----------



## maddda (6. März 2015)

Was war denn drin?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. März 2015)

Laufradtasche, Innenlager, Bremsbeläge und Kettenblatt fürn Crosser. Dazu noch eine Minipumpe weil ich letztes Jahr eine verloren hab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2015)

Mein Paket kam auch


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Und was war da drin?

Moin ersma!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


drin?... das will doch keiner wissen  ... irgendwo hat er bestimmt schon geschrieben was kommt, wird ja meistens schon Wochen vorher angekündigt.... so als Vorwarnung 
...mach ich bei meiner Frau auch immer , da schmerzt die Prügel dann nicht mehr so die ich bekomme . 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Manchmal hat das Leben als Single doch Vorteile
Bin gerade am überlegen wegen ner Vorderradnabe. Hab noch ne BOR 366 Felge hier liegen und wollte nochn leichtes VR bauen.
Acros .54 wäre ganz nett...wobei die Extralite Hyperhub würde mich auch reizen....Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Vorderrad kann man normal auch billigen NoName Shit nehmen... da hab ich noch keine kaputt bekommen.
Es kamen die 2xRockets und das Kleinzeugs. Ja, die schmalen 2.1er, aber ich will die ja fuer Schlammrennen und da sollen sie sich ja ein graben. Sind aber auch schoen leicht (beide gut unter 500g). Ich spiel sogar mit dem Gedanken mal nen Satz ThudnerBurt fuer trockene Rennen wie Kirchzarten oder Furtwangen zu probieren.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Auf noname hab ich keine Lust. Das muss Porno werden muss das Fahre dich hinten net Acros und dann vorne so billigzeug


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2015)

moin 

Wetter paßt nun gehts wohl aufs Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Der Plan fuer heute ist auch Threshhold Intervalle mit dem Epic auf meiner XC Strecke


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2015)

Epic wird's bei mir wohl auch


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Immer eine GUTE Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Bin gerade noch am Eisen. Heut nammitach gibbet dann EB Intervalle  aufm Rennrad


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Die Reihenfolge ist eher unkonventionell

Die Waage oben hat mich beschissen! Aber noch OK...


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Ich trainier ja kein Ganzkörperplan.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Ja... aber Beine mit Eisen leer machen und dann EB? Naja... wenn du Oberkoerper machst und dann EB im Sitzen, kann das klappen.
Ich mache Kraft gerne nach kurzen GA Einheiten.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Ich hab heute gar keine Beine am Eisen trainiert. Heute war Brust/Bizep dran.
Ne Freundin von mir is Sportwissenschaftlerin. Laut ihr macht Krafttraining vor Rad mehr Sinn. Geht mir vom gefühl her auch so.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Gerade kam die Elite Setback mit der Masterpieceklemmung.
Die Masterpieceklemmung ist doch leichter! 7Gramm
Dazu kommt nochn Titankit. Is schon bei Bikehardest geordert. So spar ich zumindest 17gramm gegenüber der normalen Elite.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Zeig mal, wie es dann aussieht... war ich hier schon wieder der Trendsetter


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

Mach ich dann, aber erst muss ich das Cockpit einstellen.
Bin gerade eben um den Block gefahren. Unglaublich was die 16mm nach vorne ausmachen. Hab richtig Druck aufm Pedal und muss die Gabel net Travel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (7. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab heute gar keine Beine am Eisen trainiert. Heute war Brust/Bizep dran.
> Ne Freundin von mir is Sportwissenschaftlerin. *Laut ihr macht Krafttraining vor Rad mehr Sinn.* Geht mir vom gefühl her auch so.



hat se recht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal versucht, die Strecke eines Marathons, der in 2 Wochen stattfinden soll, abzufahren. Diese ist wohl erst nach langen Verhandlungen mit dem Förster freigegeben worden und es konnten nicht die schönen Runden der Vorjahre durchgesetzt werden (was teilweise aufgrund der Entwaldungsarbeiten auch nicht möglich wäre). Der erste km folgt komplett einer total modderigen Harvesterspur. Ob die das in 2 Wochen hinbekommen? Falls ja, wird's dann auch nur Waldautobahn...
So fahre ich jedenfalls nicht mit... Im Schlamm haben sich dann ganz schnell die Grenzen des Fast Trak gezeigt 
Naja, wir sind dann noch eine andere Strecke gefahren. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich hab heute gar keine Beine am Eisen trainiert. Heute war Brust/Bizep dran.
> Ne Freundin von mir is Sportwissenschaftlerin. Laut ihr macht Krafttraining vor Rad mehr Sinn. Geht mir vom gefühl her auch so.



Krafttraining für's Rad ergibt überhaupt nur Sinn, wenn man danach maximal noch etwas ausrollt. Deshalb finde ich es auch nicht sinnvoll, weil damit automatisch intensive Radeinheiten wegfallen. Wie dem auch sei, heute erst einmal nen lockeren 100er auf der Straße abgespult. Wäre sogar ganz schön gewesen, wenn nicht soviele Idioten in den Blechkisten säßen :


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Ich konnte gerade kotzen! Irgend was passt nicht. Ich bekomme die Kurbel kaum rum... Morgen früh muss ich mit meinem dad die Sitzposition auf dem epic nochmal vermessen. Ich bekomme die wart die auf dem zaboo kein Thema sind nicht getreten! 
Eine Theorie: ich hab mit dem Kashima mehr Sag und siztze damit wieder zu weit hinten... So sieht es gerade aus... Schöner Scheiss!


----------



## mete (7. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich konnte gerade kotzen! Irgend was passt nicht. Ich bekomme die Kurbel kaum rum... Morgen früh muss ich mit meinem dad die Sitzposition auf dem epic nochmal vermessen. Ich bekomme die wart die auf dem zaboo kein Thema sind nicht getreten!
> Eine Theorie: ich hab mit dem Kashima mehr Sag und siztze damit wieder zu weit hinten... So sieht es gerade aus... Schöner Scheiss!



Mich hat das beim Fully auch immer angekotzt. Jetzt fahre ich nur noch Hardtail und alles ist gut. Seit 2 Jahren nix mehr an der Sitzposition geändert


----------



## mtbmarcus (7. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich konnte gerade kotzen! Irgend was passt nicht. Ich bekomme die Kurbel kaum rum... Morgen früh muss ich mit meinem dad die Sitzposition auf dem epic nochmal vermessen. Ich bekomme die wart die auf dem zaboo kein Thema sind nicht getreten!
> Eine Theorie: ich hab mit dem Kashima mehr Sag und siztze damit wieder zu weit hinten... So sieht es gerade aus... Schöner Scheiss!



Du bist aber empfindlich

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2015)

Was denkt ihr kann ich für dem Rahmen noch verlangen? ... Konnte gerade kotzen!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. März 2015)

Mit neuem Innenlager + Kettenblatt + Kette lies sich die Kurbel heute sogar ganz geschmeidig rumdrücken. Müsste eigentlich auch noch mal den alten CX LRS fertigmachen und Straßenreifen aufkleben.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Krafttraining für's Rad ergibt überhaupt nur Sinn, wenn man danach maximal noch etwas ausrollt.


Whatever. Ich will es nicht missen.


Also eben dann Intervalle abgespult und mit Vaddi zusammen ausgerollt.
Mir is dann irgendwie noch ne Schraube vom Cleat aberissen
Daddy hatte aber sichtlich Spaß mit dem neuen Radl


----------



## InoX (7. März 2015)

War heute bei einer Schnapsverkostung mit anschließendem freien Trinken in einer kleinen Manufaktur. Das war ein Spaß und die Sachen waren sehr gut!


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweikreise (8. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Whatever. Ich will es nicht missen.
> 
> 
> Also eben dann Intervalle abgespult und mit Vaddi zusammen ausgerollt.
> ...



Guten Morgen zusammen,

das Rad ist wirklich ne Macht. Gut mit etwas über 8 kg nicht das leichteste, aber hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, die altersgerechte Übersetzung (Kompaktkurbel und 11/32) und die Di2.......
Die Schaltung gefällt mir am besten. Hoffentlich gibts die mal zu einem vernünftigen Preis für MTBs. Das leise sss sss beim Schalten ist richtig Musik und der Gangwechsel ist vor allem vorne ratz fatz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Hört sich echt gut an. Ich war jetzt erstmal mit dem junior und dem weibe im Hallenbad... Jetzt könnte ich noch hinlegen und pennen!
Wenn heute keine Leistung aufs Pedal kommt, weis ich auch warum


----------



## InoX (8. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Master hat Titan.
> 
> Ne hope die Probleme macht??? Denk das gibt es nicht?



Nein, die hat auch Schrauben aus Stahl. Thomson verbaut keine Titan-Schrauben. Das einzige aus Titan was die bauen, ist der Lenker.

@maddda hast du die Klemmungen mal verglichen?


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

Jup hab sie verlgichen.
Sie sind wirklich was das Design angeht etwas anders.
Wie gesagt masterpiece hat ca. 7Gramm weniger.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2015)

Heute kannst das Radfahren hier vergessen. War nur kurz mit einer Freundin auf dem neuen Turm am Südufer, aber Straße und Wald völlig überfüllt.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

Ich hab heute nur ne Stunde Regenerativ geplant. Da gehts auffe Rolle. Is draussen viel zu voll. Morgen hab ich viel Zeit und ne Carbonfeile die dadrauf wartet ausgeführt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (8. März 2015)

Endlich wieder geiles Wetter... gestern 3h Rennrad und heute 2,5h mit der Freundin rumgerollt. So kanns weitergehen.


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

So muss dat!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Ich sag nur Rückenschmerzen!


----------



## xeitto (8. März 2015)

Wer hat Rückenschmerzen?

Wenn Du Dein Epic wirklich verkaufst... was sollte es denn dann für eins werden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Ein Hardtail... Aktueller Favorit wäre ein VPACE. Was deckt ihr kann ich für das epic mit Thomson, wheelsmfg Lager verlangen? Hab die Hauptlager ja erst getauscht und dem Dämpfer gegen einen kashima... Ach ja, den unterschied merkt man echt! Super flüssiger Übergang von zu nach auf!


----------



## BENDERR (8. März 2015)

die vpace rahmen sind echt geil


----------



## mete (8. März 2015)

Wenn Du eh eine Lefty einbaust, warum nicht gleich ein Cannondale?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Zu teuer und nicht einzeln verfügbar... Zudem seh ich keinen Vorteil...


----------



## xeitto (8. März 2015)

Der leichte VPACE ist doch nur ein China-Rahmen mit Aufkleber, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Das sind sie doch alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (8. März 2015)

Dann würd ich ihn auch dort bestellen und mir die 300-400 Euro sparen...


----------



## mete (8. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zu teuer und nicht einzeln verfügbar... Zudem seh ich keinen Vorteil...


Okay, keine Ahnung was das VPace kostet, aber CD Rahmen kann man auch einzeln kaufen (z.B. hat einer meiner F29 Rahmen einzeln 1000,- bei dr. cannondale gekostet). Vorteil: Lebenslage Garantie und die Lefty passt .


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

Aber bei VPACE gibbet garantie.

Sascha was soll eigentlich der plötzliche Sinneswandel? Du warst doch immer vom Epic so begeistert?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Ja, aber wenn ich Rückenschmerzen habe und dazu das Gefühl habe nicht 100% perfekt drauf zu sitzen...
Irgend wie hab ich auf dem rad immer das Gefühl: irgendwie hoch, und begab dann geil.
Konnte kotzen, das ich die Sitzposition nicht bin bekomme, aber irgend wann muss man es leidet akzeptieren

Ich wollte ihn heute direkt zerlegen um ihn in BikeMarkt zu setzen, habe es aber nicht über's Herz gebracht.


----------



## mete (8. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Aber bei VPACE gibbet garantie.



Dr. Cannondale ist Händler, da gibt es ebenfalls lebenslange Garantie. War ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Bei VPace gibt es nur auf den Titanrahmen 5 Jahre Garantie, ansonsten eben nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Wie dem auch sei, war ja nur eine Frage.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn ich Rückenschmerzen habe und dazu das Gefühl habe nicht 100% perfekt drauf zu sitzen...
> Irgend wie hab ich auf dem rad immer das Gefühl: irgendwie hoch, und begab dann geil.
> Konnte kotzen, das ich die Sitzposition nicht bin bekomme, aber irgend wann muss man es leidet akzeptieren
> 
> Ich wollte ihn heute direkt zerlegen um ihn in BikeMarkt zu setzen, habe es aber nicht über's Herz gebracht.


Weißt du ja, bergauf werden Minuten gewonnen und bergab nur Sekunden 

Ich war doch noch eine Stunde Rollen - eben nicht am See sondern weiter von den frequentierten Straßen weg. Sonne gabs mangels Wald auch ausreichend


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Genau das ist der Punkt

Wegen cdale: 1500€ für nen 2015er im Ausverkauf...ist klar


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Dr. Cannondale ist Händler, da gibt es ebenfalls lebenslange Garantie. War ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Bei VPace gibt es nur auf den Titanrahmen 5 Jahre Garantie, ansonsten eben nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Wie dem auch sei, war ja nur eine Frage.


Das mit der Garantie war auf den Direktimport aus China bezogen:



> Dann würd ich ihn auch dort bestellen und mir die 300-400 Euro sparen...


----------



## mete (8. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wegen cdale: 1500€ für nen 2015er im Ausverkauf...ist klar



Das ist die Himod Variante und sowieso nicht Deine Größe. Es sollte nur ein Beispiel dafür sein, dass CD Händler durchaus einzelne Rahmen verkaufen, weil Du meintest die sind nicht einzeln verfügbar. Meiner hat wie gesagt 1000,- gekostet (und zwar nicht im Ausverkauf), war aber auch kein Himod sondern nur ein normales Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (8. März 2015)

Den winter durch mit nem 26er gefahren,pudelwohl darauf gefühlt und wollte gar nicht mehr auf ein29er.heute mitdem29er gefahren (speci marathon9,2 kg).yeah, das rockt , was für ein Unterschied.was für ein Wochenende, fast alles trocken und da wo ichlang fahr war kaum einer unterwegs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

@mete: ich weiß,... Aber der einfache carbon liegt doch bei ca 1200g, oder? Wo ist da der Vorteil gegenüber einem VPACE? Der sich nur knappe 1000g wiegt? Ok, die lefty passt perfekt rein,... Aber dazu muss ich noch einen opi Vorbau kaufen...
Und Haltbarkeit... Mein zaboo fährt noch immer


----------



## mete (8. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @mete: ich weiß,... Aber der einfache carbon liegt doch bei ca 1200g, oder? Wo ist da der Vorteil gegenüber einem VPACE? Der sich nur knappe 1000g wiegt? Ok, die lefty passt perfekt rein,... Aber dazu muss ich noch einen opi Vorbau kaufen...
> Und Haltbarkeit... Mein zaboo fährt noch immer



Ich glaube die alten Carbon wiegen 1200-1300g, ja. Vorteil, hmm, naja, also ich habe bereits zwei Rahmen geschrottet und immer einen neuen bekommen (okay, spricht nicht gerade für die rahmen, aber Pech haben kann man immer...). Für mich hat es sich also schon gelohnt . Bei mir kommt halt dazu, dass die Geometrie wie auf's Auge passt, das muss bei Dir natürlich nicht genauso sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Bei mir passt das zaboo wie Arsch auf Eimer! Ich hab nie schmerzen und bekomme top Druck auf das Pedal...


----------



## maddda (8. März 2015)

Mal doof gefragt: Warum baust du nicht das Zaboo wieder als Racebike auf


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Das Fähre ich seit 2011,... Hat nen kleinen riss an der Sattelklermme... Ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit noch eine Jahr ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste drauf halten will... Aber je nach dem stehe ich damit in Hausach an der Linie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. März 2015)

Kann man das denn nicht noch einmal kaufen? Ist doch bestimmt auch so eine Allerweltsgeometrie, oder? Da wird sich doch etwas finden lassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2015)

Das VPACE sieht ganz passend aus. Ich brauche auch nix abartiges, einfach kein so geknickte sitzrohr wie am epic... Klassische +/- 72,5 grad Sitzwinkel und 48cm sitzrohr und ich bin zufrieden...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2015)

Würde ich auch so machen - einfach einen Rahmen mit gleicher Geo wie dein Zaboo kaufen. Steuerrohrlänge beachten und gut ists.

Heute noch mal zwei Klausuren und dann bin ich fast durch


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2015)

Soweit ist auch der Plan. Wobei die Geo vom Zaboo jetzt nicht wahnsinnig ausgefallen ist. Wichtig ist halt:
- Sitzrohr: 48cm und mind 72,5 Grad Sitzwinkel (ECHTE!!!!)
- Oberrohr Laenge 610mm +/- 1cm mehr oder weniger bekomme ich mit dem Vorbau ausgeglichen
- Steuerrohr laenge < 137mm aber je naeher an 130mm desto besser (weniger Spacer unter der Lefty Bruecke)

Nice to have:
- BSA Lager... aber so lange ich meine XT kurbel rein bekomme bin ich auf mit PF92 oder sowas zufrieden
- Steckachse... aber zur Not geht auch QR9 (haette sogar 1-2 Vorteile )
- S3 Umwerferaufname... dann kann ich die E13 direkt weiter verwenden.
- 31.6er Sattelstuetze, dann kann ich direkt die Token mit 160g Benutzen  (aber das haben eh fast alle)
- 140mm Disk

Mit dem Vpace z.B. sollte ich dann auf einen Schlag unter die 9 kg kommen.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so machen - einfach einen Rahmen mit gleicher Geo wie dein Zaboo kaufen. Steuerrohrlänge beachten und gut ists.
> 
> Heute noch mal zwei Klausuren und dann bin ich fast durch


Viel Glück!
Wie viele Leistungspunkte bekommst du eigentlich für ne Klausur? Schreibst ja so viele


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2015)

Mathe hatte jeweils 9CP und die Vertiefungsfächer jeweils 4CP. Also heute 2x 1h Klausur für insgesamt 8CP.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2015)

Aso hatte mich schon gewundert. Dann macht das auch sinn.
In meinem einen Teilfach war ich mit den Klausuren dieses Semester nach einem Tag durch. 2x90min mit jeweils 9CP

Ich warte gerade dadrauf, dass ich aufn Pott kann. Dann gehts inne Muckibude


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2015)

Nabend Allerseits 

Sascha und kein Epic mehr.....das ich das noch erlebe 




...wenn das nicht mal wieder ein schönes WE war.

Was habt ihr für einen Meinung zu Procore am Hardtail-Hinterrad?
....sozusagen als "Ersatzfederung" mit niedrigem Druck im Reifen, soll ja bis 1Bar runter gehen. Den genauen Druck hinsichtlich Rollwiderstand muss man erfahren.
Ich stelle mir da eine sehr komfortable Fahrt vor. Gewichtsmäßig ist es auf alle Fälle günstiger als ein Fully.
Über einen Platten bräuchte man sich da auch keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2015)

Es ist zerlegt und wird jetzt in Bikemarkt gesetzt... wenn es nicht passt, passt es nicht


----------



## maddda (9. März 2015)

So gerade mal ne Runde mit dem OnOne Gedreht. Sitzposition passt jetzt, aber das Rad is Kacke. Verleitet so zum Rasen
Auf der linken Schulter Saß die ganze Zeit ein Engel so meister Yoda mäßig und meinte:
"Grundlage du heute fahren wolltest! Nicht überdrehen du sollst!"
Und auf der rechten Schulter der Teufel höchstpersönlich:
"Gib Gas!Gib Gas!Gib Gas!"

Paar Bilders habsch au noch gemacht:





Die neuen Schuhe, die ich zu Weihnachten bekommen hatte konnte ich auch direkt ausprobieren




Bunt soll es sein:












Thomson Elite mit Masterpieceklemmung. Das Titanschraubenkit hängt noch iwo bei der Post...








Einmal komplett:




Klar optisch war die Procraft PRC schöner, aber dank meinem komischen Körperbau brauch ich nunmal die totale Aggrositzposition...


@Jens
Das sieht auch nach Spaß aus!
Zu Procore:
Mmh unter einem Bar halte ich vom Rollverhalten her dann trotzdem für grenzwertig. Zudem musste ja nochn Loch in die Felge bohren.
Naja um nen PLatten musste dir da auch gedanken machen. Wenns platt is fährste dann nemmich mit nem "Rennradreifen" in nem Mtb Reifen. Is ja eher dazu gedacht noch einen Run im Downhill zu ende zu bringen...

@Sascha Watt will man machen, wenns net passt, dann passt et eben net. 
So kannste wieder wat neues bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2015)

Es ist vollbracht : Epic_im_Bikemarkt


----------



## Domowoi (9. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> [...]Zudem musste ja nochn Loch in die Felge bohren.[...]



Die Verkaufsversion des ProCore Systems kommt mit einem einzelnen Ventil aus, bei dem man durch Drehung die gewünschte Luftkammer wählen kann. Man braucht also nur ein Loch in der Felge.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Die Verkaufsversion des ProCore Systems kommt mit einem einzelnen Ventil aus, bei dem man durch Drehung die gewünschte Luftkammer wählen kann. Man braucht also nur ein Loch in der Felge.


Ah ok danke. Das wusste ich noch net...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> @Jens
> Das sieht auch nach Spaß aus!
> Zu Procore:
> Mmh unter einem Bar halte ich vom Rollverhalten her dann trotzdem für grenzwertig. Zudem musste ja nochn Loch in die Felge bohren.
> Naja um nen PLatten musste dir da auch gedanken machen. Wenns platt is fährste dann nemmich mit nem "Rennradreifen" in nem Mtb Reifen. Is ja eher dazu gedacht noch einen Run im Downhill zu ende zu bringen...


Ich denke das man mit etwas weniger Luftdruck, wie ihr jetzt unterwegs seid, fahren könnte ohne gleich einen Durchschlag zu riskieren. Außerdem würde es den Reifen auch nicht aus dem Felgenbett drücken können.
Mit Milch im äußeren Reifen dürfte ein Platten im MA fast unmöglich sein....denke ich.
Das könnte ja mal jemand testen.  ...für mich 



Domowoi schrieb:


> Die Verkaufsversion des ProCore Systems kommt mit einem einzelnen Ventil aus, bei dem man durch Drehung die gewünschte Luftkammer wählen kann. Man braucht also nur ein Loch in der Felge.


So ist es.
Was ich nicht weiß, wie kommt die Milch nur in den äußeren Reifen?
Den Inneren hätte ich schon aufgepumpt wie es soll...nur dann bekommt man die Suppe nur noch durch das Ventil. K.A. ob das so gemacht wird?
Ich hatte gehofft das die Dinger billiger angeboten werden.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke das man mit etwas weniger Luftdruck, wie ihr jetzt unterwegs seid, fahren könnte ohne gleich einen Durchschlag zu riskieren. Außerdem würde es den Reifen auch nicht aus dem Felgenbett drücken können.
> Mit Milch im äußeren Reifen dürfte ein Platten im MA fast unmöglich sein....denke ich.
> Das könnte ja mal jemand testen.  ...für mich
> 
> ...


Der Platten dürfte genau so unmöglich/möglich sein wie bei tubeless.
Mit dem Luftdruck möchte ich persönlich hinten nicht weiter runter als meine 1,7-1,8 und vorne 1,5.
Das Problem an dem procore Zeug is einfach das Gewicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. März 2015)

Das Problem sind bei mir auch nicht die Durchschläge - irgendwann hast du einfach so wenig Luftdruck, dass der Reifen in der Kurve einfach wegknickt. Das Problem kannst du auch nicht mit Procore lösen sondern nur mit stabileren Seitenwänden oder mehr Druck.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Und gekauft!!! 
(mein neuer,...das Epic ist noch net weg...)


----------



## xeitto (10. März 2015)

Yeah! Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau. Der leichte VPACE?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Nope... ganz falsch  
Im Bikemarkt... wir sind uns einig und ich warte nur noch auf den Zuschlag, das ich ueberweisen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (10. März 2015)

Muss ich jetzt suchen oder was?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Oja! Ratespiel!


----------



## xeitto (10. März 2015)

Das Flash 29 für 490?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Genau der  Zum ersten mal ein cDale. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## xeitto (10. März 2015)

Der Preis ist auch top.

Hoffe deins hält dann länger als meins... bin immer noch am Grübeln ob ich mir einen Hardtail-Reserve-Rahmen bestellen soll :-/


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Dein Fully? Ich hoffe auch. Garantiekarte usw bekomme ich alles. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Carbon Rahmen kaput bekommen... und zur not... Kollege ist Entwickler bei cDale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (10. März 2015)

Ja, letztes Jahr ist ja die Kettenstrebe gebrochen und am Unterrohr ein Riss. Leider bei mir keine Garantie, da auch gebraucht gekauft und Cannondale will nicht tolerant sein mit ihrer Erstbesitzerregelung.

Aber egal, Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So gerade mal ne Runde mit dem OnOne Gedreht. Sitzposition passt jetzt, aber das Rad is Kacke. Verleitet so zum Rasen



Zum Glück ist da jetzt nicht mehr diese eigenartig gekrümmte Gabel drin. Die in Kombination mit dem Unterrohr *und* der Stütze...

Glückwunsch zum Cannondale, Sascha - falls du den Zuschlag bekommst. Aber da der Rahmen raus is, gehe ich mal davon aus. Habe meins auch gerade wieder in der Mache


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Bei dem Preis machste nichts verkehrt, außer der Rücken schmerzt dann immer noch. 

Das OnOne ist gut geworden 
...nur die Kabelbinder kann man noch schöner verbauen bzw. kürzen, da reißt man sich sonst beim putzen die Haut auf. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (10. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar optisch war die Procraft PRC schöner, aber dank meinem komischen Körperbau brauch ich nunmal die totale Aggrositzposition...



Als ich noch einen Speedneedle gefahren bin, musste ich den auch immer ellenlang nach vorn schieben und die Sattelnase nach unten neigen. ich würde Dir raten, auch einfach mal einen anderen Sattel zu probieren (bin jetzt bei Selle SLR/SLS und muss keine komischen Sattelpositionen/-neigungen mehr einstellen).


----------



## maddda (10. März 2015)

Mmh hatte den Speedneedle gekauft weil mir der SLR nicht passt
Aufm Rennrad gehts, aber aufm MTB wo ich aufrechter sitze keine Chance...
Naja jetzt ist die Sitzposition aber gut, da wird jez net mehr rumgebastelt.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist da jetzt nicht mehr diese eigenartig gekrümmte Gabel drin. Die in Kombination mit dem Unterrohr *und* der Stütze...
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Cannondale, Sascha - falls du den Zuschlag bekommst. Aber da der Rahmen raus is, gehe ich mal davon aus. Habe meins auch gerade wieder in der Mache


Ich mag die Form vom Rahmen, aber ich hab bis jetzt auch nur von Leuten gehört, dass die den Rahmen hassen oder total geil finden


----------



## mete (10. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mmh hatte den Speedneedle gekauft weil mir der SLR nicht passt
> Aufm Rennrad gehts, aber aufm MTB wo ich aufrechter sitze keine Chance...


Der Speedneedle hat halt den Nachteil, dass es da eigentlich nur die Position in der "Sitzmulde" gibt. Die passt, oder passt eben nicht. Möglichkeiten die Sitzposition während längerer Strecken mal zu wechseln, hat man eigentlich nicht. Am variabelsten fande ich immer den Fizik Arione. Leider baut der nach hinten ganz schön lang.  Aber ich habe auch jahrelang herumgebastelt, bis ich die passende Position + Sattel hatte .


----------



## maddda (10. März 2015)

Bei der Sitzposition bin ich auch ziemlich eigen. Merke da nen Centimeter höhenunterschied sofort^^
Aufm Speedy halte ich aber auch 24h durch, deswegen wollte ich den unbedingt behalten.
Nen Fizik Tundra hab ich ja aufm Kantenklatscher. Der is auch ok, aber nen ticken zu weich finde ich...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich mag die Form vom Rahmen, aber ich hab bis jetzt auch nur von Leuten gehört, dass die den Rahmen hassen oder total geil finden



Die Form des Rahmens allein kann ja durchaus in Ordnung sein, aber dann dürfen da m. E. nicht noch mehr gekrümmte Anbauteile ran. Also es sei denn, ergonomisch geht's nicht anders, wie bei der Sattelstütze.


----------



## xeitto (10. März 2015)

@nopain-nogain ich hab übrigens noch einen 110mm/-17° opi vorbau übrig, falls du den brauchen kannst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Gut zu wissen. Ich habe aus 1cm mehr Oberrohr als das Zaboo mal einen 90mm abgelitten... mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. März 2015)

Ich dachte da kommt mal was hübsches anderes als immer cd speci oder so...

Mal schauen wie es wird dein neues...aber bitte ohne Stütze die verkehrt ist...finde das halt komisch.

Das sieht immer so aus wie falscher Rahmen unterm hintern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Es wird eine gerade Thomson Elite. Keine Sorge... auserdem ist es bei mir ja schon was besonderen cDale und Lefty  Ich bin ECHT mal gespannt!


----------



## maddda (10. März 2015)

Kannste doch gar net wissen, was für ne Stütze du brauchst, wenn du noch nie draufgesessen hast.
Hersteller messen die Geos oft auch unterschiedlich


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. März 2015)

Er kann's ja dann mit dem SAG korrigieren ...wenn hinten alles starr ist. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2015)

Mit irgend einer Stuetze muss ich halt mal anfangen


----------



## maddda (10. März 2015)

Wohl wahr.
War heute nammitach mitm Kantenklatscher unterwegs. Geil wars
Morgen is regenerations/schraubertag angesagt


----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

Leute ich werd Wahnsinnig!
Clarkson wurde von der BBC gefeuert! Angebliche wegen nem unangemssenem Kommentar. Nächste geplante Top Gear Folge in UK wurde auf Eis gelegt
Sind die eigentlich deppert? Haben die sonst nix zu tun

Hab direkt mal folgenden kommentar auf der TopGear Deutschlandseite hinterlassen:


> Vollkommen verrückt! Es interessieren doch nur einschaltquoten und die hat die Serie nunmal. Ich unterstelle der BBC mal ganz frech mangelnde Geschäftstüchtigkeit. Heutzutage fühlt sich kaum jemand bei egal was nicht auf den Schlips getreten. Ist ja schon fast mode geworden, dass man sich zu irgendeiner Minderheit, sollte sie auch nur in gedanken der Person selbst existieren, zählt und in welcher Form auch immer benachteiligt fühlt. Bald können wir uns dann nur noch Blumenwiesen im Fernsehen anschauen, auf denen Einhörner rumlaufen und unsere Gefühle mit Kartoffelstempeln auf fair gehandelten Recyclingpapier ausdrücken. Top Gear lebt nunmal von dem schönen britischen, schwarzen Humor. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich jeden Montag um 21:15 hinsetze und die Serie schaue.



Die sind doch alle bekloppt. Da kann man auch direkt nen Esel erschießen, der Goldstückte Sche***


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

Jetzt isses raus.... 
Als Außenstehender kann man sich manchmal  nur wundern.



Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich bin mal wieder fündig geworden....










12,....Euro und sieht etwas eleganter aus. 
Ob es besser ist, muss sich noch zeigen. 










losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2015)

sieht ganz ok aus... der Dreckspoiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

Sachma Jens nen leichten Schutzblechfetisch hast du schon oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

Wenn's noch "leicht" rüber kommt....... 

Ich bin ein Testlabor ohne Sponsor 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2015)

@maddda Was war eigentlich der Unterschied Masterpeice/Elite Klemme? Wie viel hast du insgesamt mit der Aktion raus geholt?


----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

Ist von der Form her minimal anders. Ist schwer zu beschreiben was genau anders ist, aber schon deutlich.
Hab dummerweise keine Bilder gemacht wo die klemmen nebeneinander liegen. Sind ca. 7Gramm die da fallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2015)

Ok... also eher homöopathisch


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2015)

Andere würden für sieben Gramm die Großmutter verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. März 2015)

Moin!
Sieht doch ganz gut aus der Dreckfänger!   Wie ist der montiert? 
Ich komme zurzeit einfach nicht aufs Bike, scheiß Erkältung!!!!
Momentanes Bastelobjekt - aber raw lässt sich kaum fotografieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

Moin Veikko 



Das Schutzblech wird entweder mit Kabelbinder wie bei mir oder mit Klettbändern (wenn es immer ab und an kommt) befestigt.
Die Aufkleber liegen lose bei... 3 Stück. 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=100419;page=1;menu=1000,5,160;mid=52;pgc=0



Schicke Bastelei 

Ich glaube du musst wieder in eine bergige Gegend ziehen 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (11. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Ich habe aus 1cm mehr Oberrohr als das Zaboo mal einen 90mm abgelitten... mal sehen.



Einen 90er mit -17° hätte ich noch über, genauso wie einen 110er. Ich fahre mittlerweile einen 100er.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2015)

Super!  Der 90er ist gerade bei mir Zuhause angekommen...


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2015)

Danke Jens, da kann man es gut sehen. Bei deinem Slide wirkts wie angegossen an die Gabel. Blöd nur dass ich im Augenblick nur weiße Gabeln habe, da fällts mehr auf. Teste mal ob es taugt und gib bescheid.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Leute ich werd Wahnsinnig!
> Clarkson wurde von der BBC gefeuert! Angebliche wegen nem unangemssenem Kommentar. Nächste geplante Top Gear Folge in UK wurde auf Eis gelegt
> Sind die eigentlich deppert? Haben die sonst nix zu tun
> 
> ...


Unangemessener Kommentar? Er hat (versucht) einen aus seinem Filmteam zu schlagen, jeder normale Arbeitnehmer wäre direkt gefeuert worden. Im Moment wurde nur die Ausstrahlung und Produktion gestoppt.


----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

Gar nicht so leicht zu finden auf der BBC homepage, dass er wirklich versucht hat jemanden zu schlagen^^
Naja trotzdem scheint es ja schon eine vorgeschichte gegeben zu haben. Verzichten will ich auch die Serie trotzdem nicht und das sollte die BBC auch net. Is schließlich die erfolgreichste Autoshow überhaupt und Clarkson gehört nunmal dazu. 
So einen kann man nunmal nicht einfach so ersetzen.

Naja ernst bei seite. Gestern hab ich nen neuen Trail abgefahren, marke: "Ich hab verdammt angst....oh jetz isses zu steil um noch abzubrechen" Unten erstmal gezittert und gefreut


----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

Ajo @Veikko isn Lapierre oder? Geiles Teil!


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2015)

Ja Philipp, ein Zesty. Wollte ich schon immer mal haben. Der war schon raw, habe nur noch bissel nachgebessert. Leider sieht man nicht auf den Bildern wie geil es aussieht. Muss mein Kind mal mit der richtigen Kamera machen. Wollte ihn eigentlich pulvern lassen (in irgendnem Türkis oder OceanBlue oder.... schwarz) aber als es dann ne Weile so halbfertig rumstand (wegen krank) fand ich es aufeinmal so wie es ist ganz o.k.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2015)

Sieht doch auch so ziemlich gut aus. Nur die bunten Reifen sind nicht meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. März 2015)

Wegen der Reifen hatte ich auch überlegt - und tue es immer noch.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. März 2015)

Besser


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

Die roten Streifen waren auch gut, schwarz hat jeder. 

Jetzt noch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze und du kannst damit auch ein bisschen spielen gehen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

Habe mich gerade auch mal wieder dem Bodenlosen Materialfeteschismus gewidmet.
Eggbeater innendrin mit Titanmutter getunt. Dummerweise is nur eine Mutter anstatt zwei geliefert worden. Sprich im moment hat nur die rechte seite eine Titanmutter. Hoffentlich macht sich das unterschiedliche Gewicht nicht beim Treten bemerkbar


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

Ich würde ja noch die Ohren anlegen und die Haare schneiden lassen. 

Wichtig ist auch immer,  genügend gutes Fett an den Lagern zu haben. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (11. März 2015)

In Sachen Fett habe ich da meine Strenggeheime Speizialmischung


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui-moly...cument&land=DE&vcmstemplate=mobile&redirect=1

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2015)

Teile!


----------



## maddda (12. März 2015)

Das schaut doch schomma gur aus!

Hab gestern noch spontan entschieden in Chemnitz zweier zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. März 2015)

Moin...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch spontan entschieden in Chemnitz zweier zu fahren



Hast du spontan jemanden gefunden? Das Rennen war ja schon nach 6 Tagen ausgebucht.
Ich überlege, in Wittenborn im Zweier zu fahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2015)

Tach! Ich bin auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## maddda (12. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hast du spontan jemanden gefunden? Das Rennen war ja schon nach 6 Tagen ausgebucht.
> Ich überlege, in Wittenborn im Zweier zu fahren...


Teamkollegen hatten einen Zweier gemeldet und einer ist leider ausgefallen. Da bin ich eingesprungen
Wittenborn werde ich so wie es aussieht auch wieder am start sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 








losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (12. März 2015)

Die BBC hat halt einfach nicht von A bis B gedacht...Das war unvermeidlich:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/auto/na...-wollen-jeremy-clarkson-zurueck/11489808.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2015)

Bei mir stehen 2 packte mit Leichtbauteilen...und ich kann/darf ned nach Hause...

Bald hoffentlich kommt mein Rahmen zurück zu mir...Er fehlt mir...der gas29...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2015)

Wehe du zeigst sie hier net!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2015)

Eine gekrümmte Thomson ist auch auf dem Weg zu mir. Die wird allerdings richtig herum verbaut (nicht im Stahlrad).


----------



## maddda (12. März 2015)

So ich werd mich jez mal aufs bike schwingen...Wetter is absolut pornös


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2015)

Ich war auch 1,5h GA fahren. 15° und perfektes Wetter Jetzt noch bissle Eisen bewegen...


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2015)

jo Sascha ich mach dann ma bilder wenns soweit ist...

ich arbeite wie blöd die letzten wochen...


----------



## maddda (12. März 2015)

War auch unterwegs. Morgen gehts hier um spätestens 7Uhr los. Hab ne lange einheit geplant


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2015)

Ich hab morgen Ruhetag... heute 30min zur Arbeit... 90 Heimweg und dann noch 30 min Eisenschieben... bin bedient!


----------



## rener (13. März 2015)

Morgen...
Ich habe die yuniper sattelklemme gestern probiert  und hab die stütze nicht wirklich fest bekommen! Welche fahrt ihr, die auch absolut hält?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2015)

Sehr gut das du es schreibst... die fand ich auch interessant. 
Hope am Zaboo halt super. Dafor hatte ich eine Funworks. Die hielt ueber Jahre. Aber irgendwann hab ich sie unterwegs ohne Drehmo abgerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. März 2015)

So gut 6Stunden schon abgerissen
Hab die FRM an mehreren Rädern. Die hält super


Gleich fahr ich nen kleines ründchen mit vaddi noch denke ich


----------



## rener (13. März 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der kcnc? Eure Vorschläge werd ichmal Googlen.danke

Gleich fahr ich nen kleines ründchen mit vaddi noch denke ich[/QUOTE]
Bin gerade zzurück.2 stunden locker bei sonnenschein und trockenen boden.


----------



## maddda (13. März 2015)

Heute morgen  war schon geil im Wald:





Aber Ar*** kalt


----------



## Crimson_ (13. März 2015)

2h mitm Kumpel auf der Straße gewesen. 30er Schnitt - er Crosser mit StraßenLRS und Wattmesskurbel - ich mit Crosser und Crossreifen mit Crossübersetzung. Dann noch eine halbe Stunde nach Hause geeiert: AUA  -> morgen ReGen.


----------



## maddda (13. März 2015)

Bin auch wieder zu Hause.
Heute insgesamt 129.96km und  3297hm. Jetzt setz ich mich aufs Sofa


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2015)

Da fühlt man sich ja fast ein bisschen schlecht, dass man heute nicht (sportlich) Rad gefahren ist. Aber gut, dafür gibt's heute einarmiges Reißen in der Halbliterklasse


----------



## rener (13. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder zu Hause.
> Heute insgesamt 129.96km und  3297hm. Jetzt setz ich mich aufs Sofa


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2015)

Ich hatte heute Rekom. Morgen sollte am Mittag der Rahmen kommen. Bis 3 sollte der dann Fahrbereit sein und dann gehts noch ne Stunde 1,5 damit ballern 

@maddda saubere Leistung!


----------



## BENDERR (14. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Rekom. Morgen sollte am Mittag der Rahmen kommen. Bis 3 sollte der dann Fahrbereit sein und dann gehts noch ne Stunde 1,5 damit ballern
> 
> @maddda saubere Leistung!


denkst an die bilder, nech? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

Genau net ohne Bilder Sascha!
Morgen ersma!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2015)

Tada!


----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

Sehr gut!
Sieht ja nicht so aus, als hätte er großartig irgendwelche gebrauchsspuren


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2015)

Naja auf der Kettenantriebe sieht schon gebraucht aus...

Muss man mögen die Kanonenrohre...

Hoffe für dich dass es gut funzt...

Ich geh mal radeln...nur 2h hab noch andere Verpflichtungen heute...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2015)

Was meinst du Jens? Ich hab nix wirklich gesehen... Vielleicht ein Foto Effekt?
Der Aufbau geht gut voran, jetzt aber Mittagspause
Ach ja: 1317g mit bb30 und Steuersatz... Ganz OK finde ich.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. März 2015)

Er meint den leichten gelbstich an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2015)

Das ist der geklebte Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2015)

Mahlzeit, 
alle fleißig am kurbeln und basteln? 

Bei uns schneit es 





...Reifenschatz 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2015)

Jo meinte das...


----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

Bin fleißig am Regenerieren...

Wie kommt ihr denn dazu jez noch schnee zu haben Stell dich mal lieber schnell mitm Föhn raus und schmilz das wech


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> alle fleißig am kurbeln und basteln?
> 
> Bei uns schneit es
> ...



*Ein guter Goldschmied macht da doch was drauß - oder?! *


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2015)

Bin noch nicht fertig. Frau und Lukas haben Magen/Darm... Da kann ich in  schrauben... Dazu ist der rechte x0 Bremshebel im Eimer... Hab als zwischen Lösung einen x5 SL Hebel dran geschraubt...


----------



## dor michü (14. März 2015)

Dichtung aufgequollen?


----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Dichtung aufgequollen?


Oder die Diagnose heißt einfach SRAM Bremse


----------



## xeitto (14. März 2015)

boah Leute, ich weiß schon warum ich mittlerweile nur noch MTB fahr... gerade aufm RR halb erfroren und Spaß hat's auch nur zeitweise gemacht, aber immerhin gutes Training.

Sind gerade bei den Schwiegereltern am Bodensee, der T5 wird gerade zum Camper ausgebaut und in den Lupo meiner Freundin passt nur das Rennrad wenn 2 Leute + Gepäck rein müssen


----------



## dor michü (14. März 2015)

Na Na Na... nicht gleich schimpfen, fahre Jahrelang sorgenfrei Avid Bremsen. Von Formula kann ich leider nur das Gegenteil behaupten. Bei dem Bremsen kann man schön diskutieren, muss man aber nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

Brauchste nochn Satz Elixir 5?

....man bekommt den Krempel im Bikemarkt auch net los


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2015)

Nichts schlechtes über formula...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2015)

Naja, die X0 hat auch schon einige KM gemacht... irgend was muss im Hebel verstopft sein. Mit dem Elixir 5SL Hebel hat es jedenfalls gleich problemlos geklappt. 
So sieht es nun aus:





9,3kg, nicht episch leicht, aber geht RICHTIG gut vor und liegt bergab wie ein Brett!


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. März 2015)

Hat von euch schon einmal eine Sram/Truvativ X9 Kurbel mit Riß gesehen? Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es wirklich einer ist. Vor ca. 8 Wochen als ich die Schutzfolie aufgebracht habe war da noch nichts. Das wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen. Es ist natürlich immer schwierig anhand von Bildern etwas zu entscheiden. Aber eventuell gabs das ja schon mal und es hat jemand von euch mitbekommen. Ist übrigens der Arm mit dem Stages-Sensor. Aber das eine hat wohl nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.
Genutzt wurde sie seit ich sie habe (ca. 4 Monate) fast ausschließlich auf der Straße/Radweg incl. Intervalltraining. Ansonsten hat sie definitv von außen nichts hartes abbekommen.
Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nicht gleich panisch abmontieren und einschicken. Die Enden des Kratzers/Risses sind markiert und werden beobachtet.

Schauts euch mal an.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

Und der Sattel is schon wieder ganz nach vorne Geschoben
Sieht aber sehr geil aus!


----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon einmal eine Sram/Truvativ X9 Kurbel mit Riß gesehen? Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es wirklich einer ist. Vor ca. 8 Wochen als ich die Schutzfolie aufgebracht habe war da noch nichts. Das wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen. Es ist natürlich immer schwierig anhand von Bildern etwas zu entscheiden. Aber eventuell gabs das ja schon mal und es hat jemand von euch mitbekommen. Ist übrigens der Arm mit dem Stages-Sensor. Aber das eine hat wohl nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.
> Genutzt wurde sie seit ich sie habe (ca. 4 Monate) fast ausschließlich auf der Straße/Radweg incl. Intervalltraining. Ansonsten hat sie definitv von außen nichts hartes abbekommen.
> Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nicht gleich panisch abmontieren und einschicken. Die Enden des Kratzers/Risses sind markiert und werden beobachtet.
> 
> ...


Mmh also Characteristisch für einen Riss im Alu ist ja eher die Form eines Blitzes.
Sieht auch aus, als wäre das ja nur im Bereich des Schriftzuges. 
Sowas in der Richtung:




Vaddi is grad leider unterwegs. Der arbeitet für die Aluminiumindustrie. Ich lass ihn mal drüberschauen, wenn er wieder zu Hause is


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. März 2015)

Ich sag nur "fast forward"!


----------



## maddda (14. März 2015)

Hab ich auch bei fast allen Rädern so stehen
Wann bauen die endlich nen 80Grad Sitzwinkel?


----------



## mete (14. März 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon einmal eine Sram/Truvativ X9 Kurbel mit Riß gesehen? Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es wirklich einer ist. Vor ca. 8 Wochen als ich die Schutzfolie aufgebracht habe war da noch nichts. Das wäre mir bestimmt aufgefallen. Es ist natürlich immer schwierig anhand von Bildern etwas zu entscheiden. Aber eventuell gabs das ja schon mal und es hat jemand von euch mitbekommen. Ist übrigens der Arm mit dem Stages-Sensor. Aber das eine hat wohl nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.
> Genutzt wurde sie seit ich sie habe (ca. 4 Monate) fast ausschließlich auf der Straße/Radweg incl. Intervalltraining. Ansonsten hat sie definitv von außen nichts hartes abbekommen.
> Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nicht gleich panisch abmontieren und einschicken. Die Enden des Kratzers/Risses sind markiert und werden beobachtet.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Riss ist. Erstens zeigt er in die "falsche" Richtung und zweitens würde man den in diesem Stadium noch nicht sehen. Um den DMS für das Stages aufzubringen muss die Kurbel übrigens angefräst werden, also so ganz ohne Einfluss ist das auch nicht.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "fast forward"!



Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, den Sattel etwas tiefer zu stellen? Das sieht ja gefährlich aus und das Flash hat sogar schon einen relativ steilen Sitzwinkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (14. März 2015)

Da ist aber schon ein richtiger Grad. Das Decal ist ja kein richtiger Aufkleber. Man spürt ihn gar nicht. Kurbel ist eloxiert. Riss im Klarlack kann es dadurch auch nicht sein. Wie gesagt, ich werde es beobachten.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Metrum (14. März 2015)

Nen Riss in Längsrichtung würde ich eigentlich auch ausschließen!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2015)

Innenanriss längs zur Belastung wäre doch ungewöhnlich.


----------



## maddda (15. März 2015)

Moin Jungens!

Vaddi hat auch drüber geschaut.
Er is auch net für Riss....

Ziemlich interessant:
http://acrossthecountry.net/us-cup-bonelli-park-zweimal-kanadischer-doppelsieg-fumic-11/
Bei den Damen scheint sich ja was zu verschieben...


----------



## rener (15. März 2015)

Das CD gefällt mir sehr gut. .aber 9,3kg mit ner xt-kurbel.

Heute startet die cape epic


----------



## maddda (15. März 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Das CD gefällt mir sehr gut. .aber 9,3kg mit ner xt-kurbel.
> 
> Heute startet die cape epic


Zu schwer oder zu leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (15. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Zu schwer oder zu leicht


hab ich nicht gesehen.ist ja nur. ein kettenblatt. dann kommen 9,3kg schon hin.
da hat nopain no gain  mit dem rahmen nen schnapper gemacht..


----------



## maddda (15. März 2015)

Gestern entdeckt:




Was meint ihr ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2015)

ICH wuerde das so weiter fahren... schick das Bild mal an OnOne. Ich hatte das "Problem" mit dem "nicht mittigen Innenloch" im Schaft meiner Starrgabel. Haben recht schnell reagiert.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2015)

Du meinst die Abplatzer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> ...Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, den Sattel etwas tiefer zu stellen? Das sieht ja gefährlich aus und das Flash hat sogar schon einen relativ steilen Sitzwinkel...



Meinste du Nase vorne runter? Darum klebt der Schlach ja unter dem Oberrohr und nicht hinten unter dem Sattel. Das ich da noch gescheit dran komme. Hab die Nase heute nochmal ne Ecke runter gemacht.


----------



## xeitto (15. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Gestern entdeckt:
> 
> Was meint ihr ?


mach schnell die Kurbel wieder dran


----------



## maddda (15. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ICH wuerde das so weiter fahren... schick das Bild mal an OnOne. Ich hatte das "Problem" mit dem "nicht mittigen Innenloch" im Schaft meiner Starrgabel. Haben recht schnell reagiert.


Denke auch mal, dass es nicht wirklich schlimm sein sollte, da der Rahmen ja eh ein Panzer ist.
Hab aber vorsichtshalber ma ne Mail geschrieben


----------



## onspeed (15. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meinste du Nase vorne runter? Darum klebt der Schlach ja unter dem Oberrohr und nicht hinten unter dem Sattel. Das ich da noch gescheit dran komme. Hab die Nase heute nochmal ne Ecke runter gemacht.



Die Sattelstütze etwas weiter runter und dafür den Sattel ungefähr um den selben Betrag nach hinten verschieben. Das ist aber kein Ratschlag, nur eine These. 
Habe bei mir festgestellt, dass je stärker meine Hüftmuskulatur trainiert ist, desto mehr gehe ich mit dem Sattel ein wenig nach hinten. Knielot stimmt dabei trotzdem.


----------



## 2013 (15. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja, die X0 hat auch schon einige KM gemacht... irgend was muss im Hebel verstopft sein. Mit dem Elixir 5SL Hebel hat es jedenfalls gleich problemlos geklappt.
> So sieht es nun aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2015)

Es ist ein L Rahmen. 
Tiefer und weiter hinten fuehlt sich nicht gut an. Da sass ich auf dem Epci -> kein Druck und Rueckenschmerzen.
Ich muss von Oben/Vorne nach hinten/unten treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (15. März 2015)

[QUOTE="maddda, post: 12780474, 
Ziemlich interessant:
http://acrossthecountry.net/us-cup-bonelli-park-zweimal-kanadischer-doppelsieg-fumic-11/
Bei den Damen scheint sich ja was zu verschieben...[/QUOTE]


Das Rennen ist bereits auf dem YT Channel von US CYCLING zusehen


----------



## mete (15. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tiefer und weiter hinten fuehlt sich nicht gut an. Da sass ich auf dem Epci -> kein Druck und Rueckenschmerzen.
> Ich muss von Oben/Vorne nach hinten/unten treten.



Genau so meinte ich das. Ich weiß, dass ich früher mal genauso auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Mit Laufen und regelmäßigem Dehnen habe ich das aber wieder wegbekommen => hintere Beinmuskulatur war total verkürzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2015)

Sagen wie es mal so: ich dehne regelmäßig und war früher Verbandsliga Handballtorwart. Daher würde ich mich als sehr gelenkig bezeichnen... Ich war zwar schon gelenkiger. Spagat geht nicht mehr, aber verkürzt ist da nix...


----------



## xeitto (15. März 2015)

Rückenschmerzen (unter Belastung) kommen bei mir vom Arschmuskel (Gluteus). Da hilft dann immer Krafttraining, Stabi und Dehnen....


----------



## oberhausen123 (15. März 2015)

Hi ,
Weiß jemand wo man das Teil für das Lenker lockout herbekommt , für die Dt opm ? Ich finde die Gabeln nur mit Gabelkronen lockout aber die sind dann nich kompatibel für eine Lnkerfernbedienung ....
Grüße


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Rückenschmerzen (unter Belastung) kommen bei mir vom Arschmuskel (Gluteus). Da hilft dann immer Krafttraining, Stabi und Dehnen....


Machte ich alles...


----------



## maddda (16. März 2015)

Moooin!

Bin mal gespannt...Morgen lege ich mich 7 Stunden ins MRT. Mache bei ner Studie mit...bin schon gespannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2015)

7h am Stueck im MRT??!?


----------



## maddda (16. März 2015)

Nee nicht ganz. Zwischendurch werden Blutkontrollen gemacht usw. Verdiene dabei aber gut Geld und wenn man mal die Chance hat was selber gegen Diabetis zu tun ist das eine gute SacheRisiken gibt es überigens keine und ich bekomme alle Untersuchungsergebnisse auch noch mit. Sowas bekommt man beim Wald und Wiesendoktor umme Ecke netVOr allem net Umsonst.

Hab mir extra Per Anhalter Durch die Galaxis als Hörbuch gekauft, das spielen die dir da dann über Lautsprecher ein..Also so langweilig wirds dann auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2015)

loool


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 





...neue Kettenführung 
Jetzt wird nichts mehr am Slide  geändert.

Richtig auf dem Rad sitzen ist ein endloses Thema...man wird nicht geschmeidiger. 
Auf dem Tandem nervt mich das stundenlange Sitzen ohne einmal mit dem Hintern vom Sattel zu kommen...da muss der Sattel passen. 
Wiegetritt wird zwar immer geübt, aber wenn meine Frau das Solo schon nicht schafft klappt es kaum zu zweit. 
Nur mit schwerem Gang und langsamer Drehzahl bergauf geht es einigermaßen. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (16. März 2015)

Dass da nix mehr geändert wird glaubst Du doch selbst nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Dass da nix mehr geändert wird glaubst Du doch selbst nicht


Ich hoffe es zumindest ...ich will jetzt nur noch erneuern bzw. ersetzen.


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (16. März 2015)

> Jetzt wird nichts mehr am Slide geändert.


Er hat Jehova gesagt


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. März 2015)

...ganz so schlimm ist es noch nicht 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (16. März 2015)

Einfach mal Finger weg von der Bremse  Gut unterwegs der alte Mann!


----------



## 2013 (16. März 2015)

Kann jemand ein paar Fahrradhandschuhe empfehlen, die sehr gut dämpfen?


----------



## maddda (17. März 2015)

Moin!
So ich leg mich jez 7Stunden im MRT und per Anhalter durch die Galaxis hören


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2015)

Hihi, und ich kann jetzt gleich bei bestem Wetter trainieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2015)

Ich freu mich auch schon aufs Intervalle ballern heute Mittag 
Bin sogar extra mit dem CDale zur Arbeit gefahren, damit ich den Sattel Winkel noch etwas feintunen kann. Glaub 1 Grad oder so darf die Spitze noch runter.

Ich hab auch beschlossen den QRings noch ne Chanze zu geben. Sie fuehlen sich einfach gut an! Heute auch auf nem Flachstueck bewust konstant getreten, ohne auf die Watt zu treten und in der "Auswertung" sieht es eigentlich ganz gut aus. Kenne auch einige die Stages + Oval fahren... hmmm mal bei den Intervallen sehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. März 2015)

Wegen des Wetters habe ich mir mal zwei Nachmittage in dieser Woche freigenommen. Heute ist der erste und natürlich geht's aufs Rad 
Hab' gestern Abend noch den Schaft gekürzt und endlich den Expander rausgeschmissen. Und heute sollten die nächsten Teile für das Cannondale kommen


----------



## Crimson_ (17. März 2015)

Bäm! Gutes Vorhaben 

Ich muss zwar am Freitag noch zwei Klausuren schreiben - danach habe ich aber 2 Wochen VIEL Zeit fürs Training.

War zwei Stunden unterwegs, dummerweise den hinteren Schlauchreifen an einem Stein gestanzt. DocBlue hat perfekt funktioniert. Dann ist aber der Ventileinsatz abgebrochen und ich bin mit schleichenden Luftverlust 12km nach Hause gerast.


----------



## maddda (17. März 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hihi, und ich kann jetzt gleich bei bestem Wetter trainieren.


Dafür hab ich hier in der Zeit Managergehalt
Bin jez noch was zur Beobachtung hier, kann aber gleich gehen...
Mrt dauerte überigens doch nur 6Stunden... War aushaltbar 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2015)

Boar, ich hab heute kaum die Kurbel rum bekommen... Voll platte Beine! Immer nur ballern oder Ruhetag macht trotzdem put.
Aber das gute: man sieht es prima in der Form/Ermüdungskurve.
-> morgen nix und dann erstmal bis nächste Woche Donnerstag nur locker! Vielleicht komme ich am woe ja endlich mal zu 2 langen Einheiten.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2015)

woende sieht es wieder shiter aus...leider...

nä woche ferien...wird ganz dem training gewidmet...

ev gehts im april an ein cc rennen im tessin...monte tamaro...

einige gute jungs am start...

mit einem hab ich noch ne rechnung offen...;-)

flexibel bleiben...sonst ist das erste in riva das ich fahre...

schönen tag euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Hoert sich nach Spass an! Hier geht es am 29. los 
Aber irgendwie schaltet das Flash wie ein Sack Nuesse! Hab das Schaltauge im Verdacht, da alles 1 Woche vorher am Epic noch perfekt geklappt hat. Mal ein neues und ein neues X9 Type2 geordert (das alte hatte gut gelitten und der Imbus zum festschrauben ist im Eimer).


----------



## maddda (18. März 2015)

> ev gehts im april an ein cc rennen im tessin...monte tamaro...
> 
> einige gute jungs am start...
> 
> mit einem hab ich noch ne rechnung offen...;-)



Na dann los Rennen fahren! Mir will Bilders sehen!

Bei mir gehts am 25 April wieder los. Hier is Bombenwetter und gleich gehts erstmal in die Muckibude und danach aufs Bike



> Aber irgendwie schaltet das Flash wie ein Sack Nuesse! Hab das Schaltauge im Verdacht, da alles 1 Woche vorher am Epic noch perfekt geklappt hat. Mal ein neues und ein neues X9 Type2 geordert (das alte hatte gut gelitten und der Imbus zum festschrauben ist im Eimer).



An meinem Ragley is der Imbus vom x9 auch putt


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Aber gestern war echt grausam. Beim ersten Intervall schon gemerkt, das die Beine heute nicht wollen. Dann beim 4. endgueltig weggestorben... jetzt erstmal "locker" bis naechste Woche und dann gehts ja schon los.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2015)

Eigentlich stünde am Samstag der erste Marathon bei mir an. Aber so wirklich Lust habe ich noch nicht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Die Kassette finde ich interessant. Zumal man von PraxisWorks Kettenblaetter nur hoert, als wuerden sie noch besser als Shimano Orginal schalten...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Kassette finde ich interessant. Zumal man von PraxisWorks Kettenblaetter nur hoert, als wuerden sie noch besser als Shimano Orginal schalten...


Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Wären bei mir ~ -80g an der Kassette, allerdings dürfte das Hope 40T-Rex auch ewig halten. Also ist nicht unbedingt Bedarf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

...auf geht's, wer will mich sponsern 
http://www.bike24.de/p199697.html


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Wenn wir dabei sind: 2x Felgen an mich


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2015)

Auch lecker  


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

Und das: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=99961;page=1;menu=1000,2,88;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Auch geil... bin aber erstmal versorgt


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

Dazu noch die passende RED22 Quarq fürn Crosser und ein Garmin Edge (das ich mir sowieso demnächst kaufe).

Bekommt man die Garmin Halterung von Sram an einen Aero-Rennlenker? Genauer den 3T Ergonova? Hat ja schließlich kein Schanier.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Die kann man auf biegen. Tip: kauf dir auf jedenfall den neuen 510, 810 oder 1000. Die Smartphone Kopplung ist geil! Kein Uebertragen mehr am PC. Ist echt Deluxe! Vor der Garage stoppen, er laed hoch und bis ich in der Wohnugn das Tablet in die Hand nimm ist es bei Strava!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

Wäre gegenüber dem (roten) 500er aber nochmals 80€ teurer. Was fürn Smartphone brauchts denn dafür?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Guggst du da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

Oh danke. Der Aufpreis ist trotzdem happig.


----------



## maddda (18. März 2015)

Ohne Spaß das 510er ist viel besser.
Hatte ja beide...das 500er is dagegen Steinzeit... Viel besseres Menü, lauter detailverbesserungen usw. DIe 80€ mehr ist es echt wert


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

Ohne Spaß? Neeee dann will ich das nicht 

Muss ich eben noch mal die Finanzen checken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Da wuerde ich eher noch nen Monat spaaren... ist echt deluxe!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2015)

Edge810 mit TopoV7 Deutschland Karte 380,- passt schon.


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da wuerde ich eher noch nen Monat spaaren... ist echt deluxe!


Geht jetzt nicht so darum was ich mir leisten kann, sondern ob es das wert ist. Aber eure Meinung dazu ist ziemlich eindeutig!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Also glaub uns: es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## xeitto (18. März 2015)

Hört auf darüber zu reden ich wollte meinen guten alten 705 eigentlich noch nicht ersetzten


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Und vom live Tracking habe ich noch gar nicht gesprochen


----------



## xeitto (18. März 2015)

Das juckt mich jetzt zum Glück doch nicht sooo sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (18. März 2015)

Eure Wunschlisten sind nachvollziehbar aber ich glaub ihr ward schon zulange in der SONNE?

Ein freund wollte mir das 500 unbedingt andrehen und hat sich das 510 Gekauft.
So so


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2015)

Ich hab meine 500er meinem Dad vermacht und mir den 510er gekauft.
Das LiveTracking ist bei Marathons fuer den Betreuer klasse


----------



## xeitto (18. März 2015)

Mein Dad hat den 800er. Ich glaub das wird nix


----------



## rener (18. März 2015)

Bei trickstuff hab ich das gesehen!! Kennt die schon jemand?


----------



## maddda (18. März 2015)

Kenn ich schon...aber teurer wie nie XX1 da kann ich dann auch direkt die XX1 fahren

Grad ne voll geile Runde gedreht:




Dann noch an dem KOllegen hier vorbeigekommen. Anscheinend is ihm sein Handy in den See gefallen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. März 2015)

Ich meine es nicht so. 


...der Kollege konnte den Anblick deines farbenfrohen Bikes nicht ertragen.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

Bah, ich könnte kotzen - mich hat's erkältungstechnisch schon wieder erwischt. Zwra (bisher) nur leicht, aber meinen freien Nachmittag werde ich jetzt nicht mit Radfahren verbringen


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2015)

troeste dich... ich "muss" freiwillig Ruhetag machen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

Aber du kannst morgen wieder aufs Rad steigen  Mal schauen, wie's bei mir wird.

Immerhin komme ich dann heute vielleicht mal dazu, ein Rad oder mehrere Räder zu putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. März 2015)

Mooin!
Gute Besserung! Wird schon werden


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2015)

Nope morgen ist auch frei. Passt aber auch, da ich da nach der Arbeit mit dem Kleinen zum Kasperle Theater darf.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2015)

Steckt euch beide aber bloß net bei den anderen Rotznasen an


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2015)

Ich glaube der schützt auch nicht vor Erkältung 












...bis auf das keine Magnetschließe drann ist, ein feiner Helm. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2015)

Den finde ich auch recht interessant... sollte es doch ein Enduro statt einem Crosser werden.


----------



## maddda (19. März 2015)

Crosser sind doch nur verkappte Rennräder mit den Falschen reifen
Enduro und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2015)

Naja... RR fahren ist auch manchmal nett. Aber meine Probleme mit dem Knick im Sitzrohr haben mich stark bei Fullies verunsichert... keine Bock auf noch so ein "Fiasko"...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2015)

Mit einem Enduro hast du keine Sitzprobleme, da sollst du nicht lange sitzen. 
Ich sitze auf dem Teil jedenfalls relativ aufrecht und spiele immer mal mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze rum, da wird es nicht eintönig für den Rücken. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2015)

jaja... ich schwanke bekanntlich im 5 Minuten Rhythmus zwischen einem Vpace Carbon DiskCrosser und einem schicken Enduro (Canyon Strive AL?) 

So, das Epic ist nun bei Ebay. Das hier im Bikemarkt war echt anstrengend! 
Mehrere Leute wollten ewig lange diskutieren, um mir dann zu sagen, das sie ihn nehmen... aber erst muessen sie ihre 26er/Alu Epic verkauft haben... echt nervig!


----------



## xeitto (19. März 2015)

So anfragen hatte ich auch ohne Ende beim Speci Enduro. Super nervig. Letztendlich hat es einer gekauft, weil die Farbe noch in seiner Sammlung gefehlt hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2015)

Sollen wir für dich abstimmen 
...nimm Beide, aber zuerst das Canyon 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Milan Racer (19. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kenne auch einige die Stages + Oval fahren... hmmm mal bei den Intervallen sehen.



Fahre ich auch so, was gibt es da denn besonderes? Hast du Erfahrungen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2015)

Ich hatte das gefuehl, das die Werte niedriger waren und mehr gesprungen sind... Aber sowohl die Leute von Stages, als auch die Erfahrung mancher User besagen, das es wenn dann einen Konstanten Offset gibt. Und der ist ja egal, wenn man an allen Raedern Stages + Oval faehrt. Ich teste das noch ne weile, dann kommt ans Zaboo auch ein Ovales Blatt.


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Moin Moin, gerade das gute Wetter genutzt das Scalpel mal wieder 2h durch den Wald geprügelt. Und beim putzen (schon lang nicht mehr gemacht) gesehen, dass sich der nächste Riss am Sitzrohr entwickelt... Hurra!


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Ne oder?!?!
Is doch kacke!!!!!!

Sieh zu, dass du von dem Teil loskommst!


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Ich schwanke zwischen weiterfahren bis es richtig schlimm ist (an der Stelle klappt der Rahmen ja nicht einfach zusammen) oder gleich ein China-Hardtail. Auf alles andere hab ich finanziell gerade gar kein Bock, hab ja erst das Prime aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2015)

Nicht im ernst?!?! Du machst mir mut mit meinem Flash!


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Ich glaube das ist speziell der 2012er Scalpel Rahmen. Den Riss am Sitzrohr haben hier im Forum ja wirklich viele, aber immer nur der 2012er Rahmen. Von kaputten Flashs hab ich noch nicht viel gelesen. Also ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Sieht noch klein aus, man spürt aber dass es nicht nur der Lack ist


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Bei den vielen KRatzter und dem Potatoecambild erkenn ich persönlich garnix


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

den großen kratzer bzw riss in der mitte kann man mitm finger schön eindrücken


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2015)

Bei so einem Wetter soll man nicht Rad fahren. .... 


...wo bin ich schon Stunden zu FUß unterwegs? 




...liegt sehr weit nördlich 


kl. Tipp....  "Neuschwanstein des Nordens "

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mtbmarcus (20. März 2015)

......oder man nutzt die Zeit des schönen Wetters um seit zwei Wochen krank zu sein
Was ist jetzt besser

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...wo bin ich schon Stunden zu FUß unterwegs?



Auch wenn ich als Mecklenburg-Vorpommer noch nie dort war, würde ich auf die Landeshauptstadt Schwerin tippen.


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

So hab mir gerade was sehr geiles bestellt...bald gibbet wieder was zu basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2015)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS???


----------



## rener (20. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen weiterfahren bis es richtig schlimm ist (an der Stelle klappt der Rahmen ja nicht einfach zusammen) oder gleich ein China-Hardtail. Auf alles andere hab ich finanziell gerade gar kein Bock, hab ja erst das Prime aufgebaut.


Im speci thread gibt es aktuell ein link zu einem carbon reparatur speci als tipp? Vlt ist das was?


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS???


Ein Rähmchen..hab ja noch so viele Teile hier in der Restekiste seit ich das Trainingsrad zerlegt hab.
DT 350 HR mit WTB i19 Felge, 366er Bor Felge, XTR Kurbel, PRC Carbonstütze usw
Hab was schönes aus Alu gefunden. Einen Monrach RT3 Dmämpfer hats, 4 Gelenke am Hinterbau, 100mm Federweg und was bei mir anscheinend so wichtig ist wie bei dir: KEINEN Knick im Sitzrohr
Denke mal der Hobel wird dann am Ende knapp unter 11kg liegen...das reicht als Trainings und Teilzeitwettkampfsrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2015)

Bin gespannt


----------



## 2013 (20. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ein Rähmchen..hab ja noch so viele Teile hier in der Restekiste seit ich das Trainingsrad zerlegt hab.
> DT 350 HR mit WTB i19 Felge, 366er Bor Felge, XTR Kurbel, PRC Carbonstütze usw
> Hab was schönes aus Alu gefunden. Einen Monrach RT3 Dmämpfer hats, 4 Gelenke am Hinterbau, 100mm Federweg und was bei mir anscheinend so wichtig ist wie bei dir: KEINEN Knick im Sitzrohr
> Denke mal der Hobel wird dann am Ende knapp unter 11kg liegen...das reicht als Trainings und Teilzeitwettkampfsrad


...ein Giant Anthem 29er?


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2015)

Das kann nur was Englisches werden....


Edit....könnte auch ein Schnappen von Radon sein 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Diesmal nix Englisches und auch nix Europäisches


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

rener schrieb:


> Im speci thread gibt es aktuell ein link zu einem carbon reparatur speci als tipp? Vlt ist das was?


Danke, hab ich gesehen. ich hab den Rahmen schon mal reparieren am Unterrohr. Aber da es jetzt der dritte schaden ist hab ich kein Bock mehr.... Entweder ich fahr so weiter oder es kommt ein hardtail Rahmen.


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

On One Lurcher, der hat viel fleisch


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Gefällt mir aber optisch nicht. Darfst du fahren


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Ok

Und das Fundworks S-Light?


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Auch nicht, die sitzstreben sehen schlimm aus...

WENN ich was neues hole dann den IP 057 aus China. Preis ist top und sollte recht stabil sein...

Tendiere aber momentan noch dazu einfach weiter zu fahren bis das scalpel ganz matsch ist.

Wär nur doof, wenn das dann mitten in der Saison wäre...


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Hätte jedenfalls bauchschmerzen dabei.
Aufm Chinarahmen hätte ich keinen bock. Ja ich weiß ich eh alles das gleiche, aber mit Garantie und Zurückschicken usw kanns schwierig werden.
Oder halt auf Alu switchen. Der Funworks in Alu is auch geil. Voll Integrierter steuersatz und BSA Lager unter 1600 gramm für 200€


----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Überigens gerade fällt der 24h Weltrekord:
http://www.radsport-news.com/live/live_28.htm


----------



## xeitto (20. März 2015)

Mh ich bin nicht so der wegen-garantie-käufer. Kann gut gehen, oder auch nicht... Hätte ich das scalpel neu gekauft hatte ich schon lang nen neuen Rahmen. Shit happens, dafür wars in der Anschaffung wirklich deutlich günstiger als im laden

 von daher hab ich kein stress damit, aber verstehe es wenn das andere anders sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. März 2015)

Ja bei sowas wie rahmen bin ich in der beziehung vorsichtig geworden, aber bei mir geht auch immer viel Kaputt

Ajo der 24h Weltrekordversuch läuft gerade und es sieht soweit alles gut aus!
http://www.radsport-news.com/live/live_28.htm


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich als Mecklenburg-Vorpommer noch nie dort war, würde ich auf die Landeshauptstadt Schwerin tippen.


Genau, ist eine schöne Innenstadt 

Ich frag mich nur warum hier alle mit Gangschaltung unterwegs sind  
...total flach hier, da reicht ein Gang völlig aus. 

Morgen geht es zu 




... 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Ouuawhhhiii. Schnee!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2015)

Fahrt stahl Jungs...das hält...und bringt man auch unter 10kg...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Wohl wahr. Als reines Spaßbike finde ich Stahl auch eigentlich am besten. Rennen wollte ich damit aber ungern fahren wollen.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Neuer Vorbau für LT-Hardtail. 50 oder 60mm Länge?


----------



## onkel_doc (21. März 2015)

60mm dann sieht es nicht nach bike aus und nicht so zusammengedrückt...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

So gerade eben mit a paar Kollegas erstmal schon im Cafe gefrühstückt
Jetzt plan ich erstmal das Racefully


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> 60mm dann sieht es nicht nach bike aus und nicht so zusammengedrückt...


Im Moment fahre ich 100mm mit -17°. 50mm ist dann wahrscheinlich nur noch so ein Knubbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Marcel sag mal wie macht sich eigentlich das neue XTR Pressfitlager? Das fährst du doch ne?
Mein neuer Rahmen kommt nemmich auch mit Pressfit und 55gramm für ein Lager klingen verlocken. Sind immerhin 40gramm weniger als beim Race face


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Unauffällig. Das Dura-Ace hat gefühlt ewig gehalten und das im Cross Dauereinsatz.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Läuft es denn leichter als die beschissenen shimano BSA Lager ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Dauert so ein bis zwei Fahrten bis das ganze Geraffel geschmeidig läuft. Allerdings niemals so gut wie die Patronenlager.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Klar patronenlager waren einfach cool


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

So ich denke ich löse mal auf:





Der hier wird es. Wie ihr seht hat er ein knick im Sitzrohr, der geht aber irgendwie nach vorne also alles gut.

Hab nen 19er bestellt.

Sitzrohr 483mm
Sitzwinkel 74
Lenkwinkel 70
OR Effektiv 612mm
Kettenstreben 450mm

Sattelklemme fliegt selbstversändlich sofort raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. März 2015)

Bei mir löst sich nix auf!


----------



## Metrum (21. März 2015)

Der Strasser ist durch - radelt aber noch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2015)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei mir löst sich nix auf!



Dito. Der Grafikadresse kann man aber entnehmen, dass es sich um ein Fuji Outland 29 handelt.


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Metrum schrieb:


> Bei mir löst sich nix auf!


Also ich kanns sehen 
EDIT:





Gehts jez?


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2015)

Jop.


----------



## Metrum (21. März 2015)

Jetzt gehts! Sieht bissel anders aus als der den mir google eben gezeigt hat - aber besser. Kostet der Rahmen was, wenn das Komplettbike schon so günstig ist? Von der Form her finde ich ihn sehr schick!


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Also das modell von dem Zugehörigen Rahmen kostete 2400€.
War 2012 das Topmodell


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Den hab ich auch schon öfters an geschaut. Bin gespannt!

Meine Schaltprobleme sind gelöst! Es lag an einer zu weit rein gedrehten b-Schraube. Beim epic ging das top, beim flash nicht. Damit sind meine 2mifre 42er auf dem flash mit dem SRAM zumindest nicht fahrbar... Egal, wollte eh nur die normale 11-36 fahren und zur not teste ich mal ein 40er hope.
Heute nochmal Fuße auf den Tisch und morgen lange flash testen


----------



## Metrum (21. März 2015)

Ist das 2012er Modell? Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als der 2014er! Bei dem ist der Dämpfer bissel schräg zum Oberrohr (nicht so schlimm wie bei RM) und das gefällt mir gar nicht. Neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Ja ist das 2012er Modell. Habs neu bei nem Händler geordert.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Und ich mache mein Enduro HT leichter. Ich hoffe, dass ich aus den XX Bremsenresten was zusammengeschustert bekomme. Ersparnis über 150g. Ein neuer Vorbau dürfte noch mal ~ 30g bringen und tubeless auch Hinten -30g.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Xx bremsen Reste? Hast du zufällig 2 Hebel über?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Zwei Kolben 
Hätte noch einen Satz Elixir CR, einmal Carbonhebel einmal Alu. Beim Gebel mit Carbonhebel geht aber die Griffweitenverstellung nicht mehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Hmmm mach mal Bilder... Ich ha ja 2x X0 mit carbon Hebeln. Nur ist bei einem innen drinen was verstopft.... Am liebsten wäre mir ein Hebel ohne pad Verstellung...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Ne Elixir 5 Komplettanlage hab ich noch da...

Da ja keiner momentan was schraubt, dachte ich mir ich Poste einfach schomma Teile fürs neue Fully...

FRM Klemme...hat sich seit Jahren bei mir bewährt:





Procraft PRC SP2 189Gramm bei 31,6x400




Bei der Kurbel bleibt ich nüchtern. Folierte XTR 970 mit Carbocage Schrauben und Race Face Narrow Wide mit 34Z




Sattelmäßig probier ich erstmal den SLR in dieser komischen Kevlar variante. Mal schauen ob er passt. Der TT passte net, aber
der hier hat ne etwas andere Form...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Einen Elixir 5 SL Hebel habe ich ja als Ersatz gerade dran... Vielleicht kaufte ich nächsten Monat einfach eine guide RS im Bike Markt...


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

Oder direkt ne vernünftige Bremse...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> *Da ja keiner momentan was schraubt*, dachte ich mir ich Poste einfach schomma Teile fürs neue Fully...



Bitte was?


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm mach mal Bilder... Ich ha ja 2x X0 mit carbon Hebeln. Nur ist bei einem innen drinen was verstopft.... Am liebsten wäre mir ein Hebel ohne pad Verstellung...


Was willst du denn genau haben?

Gerade noch ein Loch ins Tretlager vom Primal gebohrt, nach dem da ein halber Zentimeter Wasser drin Stand. BSA Gewinde sind natürlich auch angegriffen - die habe ich ausgebürstet und lassen sich nun wieder geschmeidig schrauben. 
Am Montag geht dann auch endlich mal die defekte MaxleLite zu bike24. Endlich einen Sachberater gefunden, der für den Tausch der Achse nicht auch noch die Gabel dazu will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Bilder vom Hebel...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Elixir CR?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Ne lass... ich tendier eher zu den Guide Rs


----------



## maddda (21. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte was?


Hab ich ja gar net mitbekommen


----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne lass... ich tendier eher zu den Guide Rs


Alles klar. Die beiden XX Sättel würde ich hier im ETWR auch mehr oder weniger gegen Versand weggeben.

Soo. Ich hoffe jetzt funktioniert alles wenn ich morgen fahre. Durch das Loch im Tretlager bleibt die Hängewaage jetzt bei 10,94 kg stehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

Gehen die xx Sattel ohne die tri align schreiben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. März 2015)

Ich lass die oben drüber immer weg. Aber die drunter brauchst du für den Abstand. Sonst klemmt die Bremsscheibe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2015)

OK, dann kann ich bei den x0 bleiben
Und seine CR Hebel waren rot, oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2015)

Moin...heute ist so abartig Scheizz Wetter...da leg ich Ruhetag ein...ev noch ein wod...workout of the Day...

Zum Kollegen an die Ausstellung...


----------



## xeitto (22. März 2015)

Moin. Same here - daher ist auch nicht so schlimm, dass ich heute noch den halben Tag Seminar geben muss in St. Gallen - am Mittag schnell nach Hause, da siehts trocken aus und ich könnte noch 1-2h aufs Rad.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> OK, dann kann ich bei den x0 bleiben
> Und seine CR Hebel waren rot, oder?


Einmal so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und der andere mit Aluhebel (silber)


----------



## maddda (22. März 2015)

HEute nachmittag ist bei mir Rennrad angesagt. Hat gestern den ganzen Tag hier mehr oder weniger geregnet und RR bin ich diese Woche noch gar net gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2015)

Arg... vergiss es... da kann ich meine XLoc nicht dran 

Ich warte noch bis nach dem Mittag, bis dahin habe ich meine Family so genervt, das sie froh sind, wenn ich auf's Rad gehe und es wird auch waermer


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2015)

Hätte mich auch gewundert. 
Ich werde nachher mal das Primal im jetzigen Aufbau testen. Nächste Woche kommt dann hoffentlich der neue Vorbau und die Conti Sprinter Gatorskin für den Crosser. Endlich mal jede Menge KOMs holen. Ist mit Crossreifen auf der Straße immer recht anstrengend...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2015)

So... Wieder da 2:40h mit dem Flash durch die Gegend gedüst. 50km und 1500hm... Das Flash sagt mir immer mehr zu


----------



## Crimson_ (22. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So... Wieder da 2:40h mit dem Flash durch die Gegend gedüst. 50km und 1500hm... Das Flash sagt mir immer mehr zu


Sehr gut!
Ich hab nach einer Stunde abgebrochen. Ich bin nämlich ein kleiner Depp. War ja mit dem Primal länger nicht unterwegs und habe den Sattel weiter nach Vorne und runter gemacht -> mehr Druck aufm Pedal und von maximal Auszug weg. Die gestern Abend bestellte China Carbonstütze also um sonst bestellt.
Vor der Fahrt liess sich auch die Gabel kaum einfedern -> Luft abgelassen. Hatte dann zur Folge, dass die Gabel nach 20 Minuten im Wald komplett weggesackt ist. Ich habe die Druckstufe dann komplett zugedreht, damit ich nicht wie der erste Mensch nach Hause fahren musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2015)

60min laufen mit dem budi sind es dann doch noch geworden...

Morgen sieht es dann wieder sonnig aus und 15grad...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2015)

Morgen ist wurde Ruhetag und mit Lukas ins Kinderturnen


----------



## maddda (22. März 2015)

Als ob das Ruhetag wird...Die turnen dich doch in Grund und Boden


----------



## mete (22. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So... Wieder da 2:40h mit dem Flash durch die Gegend gedüst. 50km und 1500hm... Das Flash sagt mir immer mehr zu



Ich sende Dir gern meine Adresse für die Dankespralinenlieferung zu...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2015)

Da warte ich schon seit x seiten drauf war aber echt ein luck shot, das der Käufer deines scalpels mit Seton flash verkauft hat


----------



## maddda (23. März 2015)

Morgen!
Gestern ne richtig nette Runde mitm Rennrad gedreht Heute is hier wieder megageiles Wetter. Mal schauen welches Radl ich gleich nehme


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Hihi  Ich hab heute Kinderturnen. Heute abend noch bissle Stretching und CoreStrength.

Bin gerade noch an einem Paar Elixir 7SL. Da wollte ich die Bremshebel mit meinen X0 Bremssaetteln Kombinieren und die LeverBlades durch die Carbon meienr X0 Hebel austauschen. Das sollte doch gehen?
Dann sollte ich bis auf die Titanschrauben und die werkzeugfreie Weitenverstellung eigentlich fast eine XX Worldcup haben... oder net?


----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

Hört sich nach nem Plan an  

Bei mir siehts aus als würde ich doch noch unter die Hardtailfahrer gehen... wenn auch nicht ganz freiwillig...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Welcher Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

IP 057 aus China. Noch nicht bestellt, aber ich denke der wird's werden.

Geo passt, Preis ist gut, gefällt mir optisch und passt mit 125mm Steurrohr und eher dicken Rohren gut zur Lefty. Und das wichtigste: man liest nichts bzw. so gut wie nichts von gebrochenen Rahmen. Im Gegensatz zu dem neueren und leichteren Chinarahmen.

Wird dann ungefähr so aussehen:


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## maddda (23. März 2015)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus!


----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

Ihr werdet mich hassen, wenn ich da dann eine Variostütze reinmache


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

DU BIST RAUS!


----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

Macht nix, bin schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. März 2015)

Das einzige was noch schlimmer wäre, wäre nen EBike!!!
Sowas hat am Xco Bike nix zu suchen. Das gehört ans Enduro!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
... wenn die Fullys nicht immer so teuer wären, aber sie werden noch teurer... 2016 

Zurück aus einer schönen Stadt, aber die Landschaft wäre auf Dauer nichts für mich. 




...Blick vom Schweriner Fernsehturm. 




xeitto schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mich hassen, wenn ich da dann eine Variostütze reinmache


Du wirst dich selber verfluchen wenn das Teil im unpassensten Moment versagt. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre alle Rennen mit Reverb gefahren und das Teil hat nicht ein mal versagt. Aber viele andere Teile, Reifen, Felgen, Ketten etc...

Es ist so: Ich wollte das ja auch nicht. Aber ich bin alle Trails bei mir zu Hause mehrfach auf Zeit abgefahren, mit Stütze oben und unten. Da ist nichtmal was wirklich schweres oder verblocktes dabei.

Fazit: Ich bin auch auf leichten Trails mit Sattel unten IMMER schneller gewesen. Dazu kommt mehr Sicherheit durch generell niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. Ich komm alle Strecken auch mit normaler Stütze recht stressfrei runter. Aber je technischer es wird, desto größer wird der Zeitunterschied und dazu noch die Sicherheitskomponente. Da war für mich der Fall klar - die 300gr und euren Spott, das investiere ich 

Dazu kommt, dass ich die Strecke bei den Marathons und XTERRAs, die ich mache, oft nicht kenne und dann trifft man auch nicht immer die Ideallinie... und es macht einfach mehr Bock. 3 gute Gründe - für mich Fall erledigt, darf ja jeder wie er will


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2015)

Der China Carbon sieht super aus...
Ist sicher ne gute Alternative wenn man keine Lust mehr auf gewisse Marken hat...

Ich würd in Carbon auch sowas zulegen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre alle Rennen mit Reverb gefahren und das Teil hat nicht ein mal versagt. Aber viele andere Teile, Reifen, Felgen, Ketten etc...
> 
> Es ist so: Ich wollte das ja auch nicht. Aber ich bin alle Trails bei mir zu Hause mehrfach auf Zeit abgefahren, mit Stütze oben und unten. Da ist nichtmal was wirklich schweres oder verblocktes dabei.
> 
> ...


Ich habe nichts gegen die Stützen im Wettkampf... kann mir die Vorteile auch gut vorstellen. 
Jeder soll so fahren wie es ihm am besten passt. 
Mich würde es nur extrem nerven, wenn das Teil nicht wieder raus kommt.... würde wahrscheinlich keine Stealth verbauen, damit man schneller manuell die Stütze einstellen kann. 
Aber es beruhigt mich das die Dinger so gut halten. Habe ja auch eine im Slide. ... und das Teil geht tadellos. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## baloo (23. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> IP 057 aus China. Noch nicht bestellt, aber ich denke der wird's werden.
> 
> Geo passt, Preis ist gut, gefällt mir optisch und passt mit 125mm Steurrohr und eher dicken Rohren gut zur Lefty. Und das wichtigste: man liest nichts bzw. so gut wie nichts von gebrochenen Rahmen. Im Gegensatz zu dem neueren und leichteren Chinarahmen.
> 
> Wird dann ungefähr so aussehen:


Sieht cool aus, wo bestellst du den Rahmen?


----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

bei XMIPLAY.com denke ich. wenn der dollarkurs besser wäre, wärs mir noch lieber


----------



## Ahija (23. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> IP 057 aus China. Noch nicht bestellt, aber ich denke der wird's werden.



Meiner ist Samstag geliefert worden.





Mehr Bilder bei mir in den Fotos als Detailaufnahmen.

Sehr ordentlich verarbeitet, super Kommunikation mit Peter (arbeitet nun nicht mehr bei xmiplay - hat ne eigene Firma aufgemacht - Kontaktdaten kann ich dir per PN zusenden).
05.03. von China aus verschickt, 10.03. in Deutschland.
Dann bisschen trouble beim Zoll wegen Zuständigkeitsschwierigkeiten innerhalb der Behörde.

Würde jederzeit wieder einen kaufen.

Achso, und weil "Racing-Bikes"-Ecke .. ist ein 19" Rahmen.


----------



## xeitto (23. März 2015)

Genau der wird's. Sehr schick. Und zu Peter hab ich auch schon Kontakt, dann werd ich wohl auch bei ihm bestellen! Danke für die Info


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2015)

Grundplatte für Lupine gebastelt.... leicht abnehmbar und verdrehsicher, mit Klettband befestigt. 





















...wird noch matt schwarz gepinselt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Und ich hab mal schnell den defekten X0 Bresmhebel vom carbon Hebel befreit... ging ganz gut. Bin gespannt, ob das bei den Elixir 7 SL Hebeln dann passt.


----------



## maddda (23. März 2015)

Durfte gerade das neue BMC RRvon Vaddi ausprobieren. 
Macht schon Spaß. Bergab is das teil ne macht. Hat ja 28C Reifen und Discs...Wer später Bremst is länger schnell
Die Bremsleistung lässt sich auch ziemlich gut dosieren. Absolut Pornös is natürlich die DI2. Das fühlt sich schon ziemlich geil an, da kann man richtig schnell die Gänge durchladen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2015)

Ist eben doch was anderes... Darum hat der disk crosser auch aktuell die Nase vorne


----------



## maddda (23. März 2015)

Ich würde ohne zu zögern das Enduro nehmen.

Die Discs sind halt mehr oder weniger das I-tüpfelchen, den wahren vorteil bringt die DI2


----------



## xeitto (24. März 2015)

Guten Morgen!

Hab dann gestern direkt den Sack zugemacht und den Rahmen bestellt. Mein Bruder wollte schon länger einen Cross Rahmen aus China kaufen und hat sich direkt angeschlossen. Beide auf Lager und  dann gabs für 2 Rahmen noch etwas Preisnachlass und wir können den Versand teilen. Geht jetzt direkt in den Versand, ich freu mich schon! Mit Zoll etc. sollte das neue Bike dann bis Riva locker fertig & auch ein bisschen eingefahren sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2015)

Bin gespannt was du von Verarbeitung, Lieferung und Zoll berichtest. Die China carbon Felgen jucken noch immer, aber jetzt kam erstmal de Rahmen dazwischen...


----------



## maddda (24. März 2015)

Hast du mal a Link, wo du bestellt hast?


----------



## Ahija (24. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hab dann gestern direkt den Sack zugemacht und den Rahmen bestellt.


Da warst du aber wirklich flott! Direkt über Peter abgewickelt oder noch über xmiplay laufen lassen ?


----------



## xeitto (24. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hast du mal a Link, wo du bestellt hast?





Ahija schrieb:


> Da warst du aber wirklich flott! Direkt über Peter abgewickelt oder noch über xmiplay laufen lassen ?



http://www.xmiplay.com/ProductDetails1571 - das ist der Rahmen, gibts auch von Hongfu und anderen. Bestellt hab ich bei einem Ex-Mitarbeiter (Peter) von denen über Skype, der gerade eine eigene Firma aufmacht und einen sehr guten Ruf in den China-Carbon Threads auf mtbr.com etc. hat.

Muss man schon ein bisschen Vertrauen haben, aber sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (24. März 2015)

Spezielle Infos zu Carbon Rahmen aus China kann man auch bei www.chinertown.com finden.
Dort findet man auch Peter als "Peter Xu" (wohl sein wirklicher Name) im Forum.


----------



## maddda (24. März 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe Jungs!

Gerade gefreut wie ein Schnitzel...mein neuer Rahmen ist verschickt


----------



## oneeasy (24. März 2015)

Ahija schrieb:


> Meiner ist Samstag geliefert worden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was kostet denn der Rahmen?


----------



## Ahija (24. März 2015)

$400 Liste


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2015)

Ahija schrieb:


> Dort findet man auch Peter als "Peter Xu" (wohl sein wirklicher Name) im Forum.


Sonst schonmal mit Chinesen zu tun gehabt? Die geben sich gerne westliche Vornamen. Die werden dann aber eher bei der Kommunikation mit nicht-Chinesen genutzt (z. B. geschäftlich). Die richtigen Namen sind es aber i. d. R. nicht


----------



## Ahija (24. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sonst schonmal mit Chinesen zu tun gehabt? Die geben sich gerne westliche Vornamen. Die werden dann aber eher bei der Kommunikation mit nicht-Chinesen genutzt (z. B. geschäftlich). Die richtigen Namen sind es aber i. d. R. nicht



Hatte ich in meinem Aufbauthread ja bereits einmal erwähnt gehabt, dass das womöglich Marketing ist.
Deshalb ja auch "wohl sein wirklicher"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. März 2015)

Boah so viel aufregung heute morgen schon! Gerade musste ich mal wieder bei ner Kursanmeldung bei der Uni schnell sein.

Seite aktualistieren....warten....wieder aktualisiert...warten...ANMELDUNG offen...schnell geklickt...Alles ausgefüllt...kacke die brauchen meine IBAN für die Kursgebühr...panik...Bank Hompepage...kopiert...abgeschickt...Doch noch glück gehabt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2015)

Scheiß Uni 
Ich habe zum Glück nur noch Vertiefungsfächer. Da sitzen vielleicht ein Dutzend Leute wenn es hoch kommt


----------



## BENDERR (24. März 2015)

Kursgebühr?


----------



## maddda (24. März 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Kursgebühr?


Ich studiere ja im Kombi ba (zweifachbachelor) und da gibt es einen Optionalbereich in dem man insgesamt 18 LP absolvieren muss. Da kann man da Praktika machen, Zusatzkurse oder eben Sprachkurse machen. Sprachkurse sind halt leider nicht umsonst. Wobei die 20€ für den Schwedischkurs kann ich gerade noch so ohne verhungern verkraften...



> Scheiß Uni


JUp Immer diese verdammte reserviererei. BEi mir hört das bis zum abschluss nicht auf...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372148
> 
> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hab dann gestern direkt den Sack zugemacht und den Rahmen bestellt. Mein Bruder wollte schon länger einen Cross Rahmen aus China kaufen und hat sich direkt angeschlossen. Beide auf Lager und  dann gabs für 2 Rahmen noch etwas Preisnachlass und wir können den Versand teilen. Geht jetzt direkt in den Versand, ich freu mich schon! Mit Zoll etc. sollte das neue Bike dann bis Riva locker fertig & auch ein bisschen eingefahren sein.




Auch in riva..Freundin und ich ja auch...

Gerade heute morgen noch beim Kollegen gewesen wegen dem neuen rahmen für die Freundin... man ist sie sauer...rocky hat meinem Kollegen nochmal eine Verlängerung von 1 Monat weitergegeben für den rahmen... sie hat letztes Jahr im August bestellt...

kollege wie auf euern im Moment, Freundin stinksauer...hoffe doch die kriegen das doch noch diese Woche hin... sonst gibt's großen ärger...
Da lässt man jedes Jahr tausende von fränkli liegen und dann sowas...


----------



## xeitto (24. März 2015)

Jup, ich bin auch mit Freundin da. Samstag fahr ich den Marathon und sonst ein bisschen rumbiken.. Können gern mal noch ein Foren-Bier trinken  @nopain-nogain ist ja glaub auch da, oder?

Ist eigentlich jemand über Ostern in Finale?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2015)

Ich will auch... Aber mit Termin am 24. Kann ich das nicht bringen...
Ach ja @Pain cave


----------



## Crimson_ (24. März 2015)

Bissel Zeugz:




Und nach dem Umbau:


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Jup, ich bin auch mit Freundin da. Samstag fahr ich den Marathon und sonst ein bisschen rumbiken.. Können gern mal noch ein Foren-Bier trinken  @nopain-nogain ist ja glaub auch da, oder?
> 
> Ist eigentlich jemand über Ostern in Finale?



Könnte man sicher einrichten...samstag auch Marathon... am abend dann Party in der Area... meine letzte war legendär mit Matze vom Vinschgau

über Ostern sind wir im vinschgau...finale gibt es dann im Oktober...


----------



## InoX (24. März 2015)

Habe bei der letzten Shopbestellung auch mal etwas für mich bestellt. Endlich hat das Bf gleiche Scheiben.






Das Foto ist mal wieder bescheiden aber mein Handy macht nur noch Fotos mit Blitz sonst sind die total Lila. 
Das Rot passt aber ziemlich gut. Die Scheiben sind minimal dunkler aber da es nicht eloxiert ist geht das absolut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. März 2015)

Würde mir doch wieder ein Giant kaufen: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/xtc.advanced.sl.1/21024/81163/

Hier gefällt mir schwarz mal wieder


----------



## Crimson_ (25. März 2015)

Heute Abend Steel Panther Konzert in Köln


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Würde mir doch wieder ein Giant kaufen: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/xtc.advanced.sl.1/21024/81163/
> 
> Hier gefällt mir schwarz mal wieder



Dann doch aber gleich das für > 6000 €!
Aber doch nicht in 29 "!?


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann doch aber gleich das für > 6000 €!
> Aber doch nicht in 29 "!?


Giant baut keine "vernünftigen" 29er HTs mehr.. nur noch niederes - mittleres Preissegment


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2015)

Ach, das ist ja 27,5 ". Ich dachte, das sei ein 29er und hatte mich schon gewundert, warum Philipp sagt, er würde sich doch wieder auf Giant einlassen, obwohl er doch mit seinem XTC nicht so zufrieden war.


----------



## xeitto (25. März 2015)

Giant find ich komisch, die haben immer mal wieder was richtig geiles im Sortiment und richtig viel Schrott. So kommts mir zumindest vor...

Bei uns in Stuttgart ist am Wochenende ein Cannondale Testtag und ich hab mir mal das FS-I reserviert, muss mich ja an Hardtail-Feeling gewöhnen. Seit ich ernsthaft MTB fahre bin ich nur auf Fullies unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

Musst mal berichten... kannst du auch noch ein Flash Parallel fahren? Der Unterscheid wuerde mich interessieren.
Finde das Handling vom Flash schon sehr geil...


----------



## xeitto (25. März 2015)

Wenn Sie eins da haben, werd ich das machen. Bin dann auch auf den China-Rahmen im Vergleich gespannt. Der hat auch einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel für ein XC Bike (69,5), was ich super finde, aber etwas längere Kettenstreben als das FSI, wobei die mit 440mm ja immer noch kürzer als zB beim F29 sind.

Auf der Liste wo man reservieren konnte waren leider nur FSI, Trigger, Jekyll, Rennrad und EBikes.


----------



## InoX (25. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dann doch aber gleich das für > 6000 €!
> Aber doch nicht in 29 "!?


 
Mir gefällt das günstigere aber deutlich besser. Ist ja mit 4000€ schon teuer genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Giant find ich komisch, die haben immer mal wieder was richtig geiles im Sortiment und richtig viel Schrott. So kommts mir zumindest vor...
> [...]



seh ich auch so!
deren rennräder haben mir noch NIE gefallen.
die 29er vom letzten jahr waren RICHTIG geil, der crosser ebenso.. aber dieses jahr haben die irgendwie nur "überteuerten schrott" (zumindest bei den hardtails).


----------



## InoX (25. März 2015)

War auch nur mit der Optik unzufrieden.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2015)

Die Hardtails werden eh immer teuerer. Vorbei ist die Zeit wo es für 1000€ noch ne Reba gab...

Moin erstmal!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
maddda der Dichter und Denker ...klasse geschrieben. 
Muss es aber nochmal in aller Ruhe lesen um es zu verstehen. 










...fertsch 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

der Helm steht bei mir auch auf dem Plan, sollte ein Enduro kommen


----------



## maddda (25. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> maddda der Dichter und Denker ...klasse geschrieben.
> Muss es aber nochmal in aller Ruhe lesen um es zu verstehen.
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass ich dich mal wieder von der Arbeit abhalten konnte

Der Halter sieht echt gut aus Hält das denn mit dem Klett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass ich dich mal wieder von der Arbeit abhalten konnte
> 
> Der Halter sieht echt gut aus Hält das denn mit dem Klett?


Ja, das hast du prima hingekommen.... Eins... setzen.... 

Der Halter hält Bombenfest....ist ja ähnlich wie die originale Gopro-Halterung. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/748045/
Das 3M Klettteil hält auch super die Lampe. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

Soooo die Bremshebel sind da: aber 20g/Hebel schwerer als die X0. Der carbon Hebel wuerde 10g/Hebel bringen, passt aber nicht.

Aus "Langeweile" heute FTP test gemacht.
CP20 366 Watt -> 29 Watt mehr als Anfang Januar, bei 2 Kg weniger


----------



## maddda (25. März 2015)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an!

Hab heute Nachmittag einiges bestellt..Gabel, Nabe, Vorbau, Griffe, Speichen, Werkzeug, Griffe....usw

Mal sehen wenn alles klappt hab ich das Rolling Chassis bis zum Wochenende stehen


----------



## xeitto (25. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aus "Langeweile" heute FTP test gemacht.
> CP20 366 Watt -> 29 Watt mehr als Anfang Januar, bei 2 Kg weniger



Das ist mal anständig, da muss ich noch ein paar KM trainieren!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

Danke, aber da geht noch was
War aber auch 2 Wochen mit Virus krank.
Die Hoffnung wäre, das ich bis in Juni auf ~400 Watt cp20 bei 80kg käme... Aber das wäre schon sehr gut...


----------



## maddda (25. März 2015)

Muss auch mal wieder auf der Rolle nachmessen und nen UPF Test machen.
DUmmerweise errechnet die BKool irgendwie laufend trainingsbereich um. Angeblich hab ich am 29.1 nen UPF Test gemacht. Hab ich aber nie
Am 5.1 lag ich bei einer Stunde auf 305Watt...Alpes D´Huez hoch

Im Moment fahre ich aber lieber draußen^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2015)

Auf der Rolle bekomme ich keine vernünftigen war getreten...


----------



## maddda (25. März 2015)

Hab nunmal nur die Daten von der Rolle.
Wattmessung is mir momentan zu teuer. Müsste dann auch drei biken damit ausstatten...
Ach egal eigentlich Merk ich auch selber wenn der Bums da is oder eben net...


----------



## mete (26. März 2015)

Achja, vielleicht mal ne kleine Story zur Unterhaltung: Ende Januar wollte mich ein netter Zeitgenosse in voller Fahrt vom Rad stoßen (nachdem ich ihm zuvor im Vorbeifahren recht deutlich klar gemacht habe, dass ich Überholen in der Kurve mit 3cm Abstand eher nicht so gut finde). Ich habe ihn darauf hin natürlich angezeigt (hatte sogar Zeugen, sonst hätte ich mir das gleich gespart) und gestern einen Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen. Halter nicht zu ermitteln, Kennzeichen vermutlich gefälscht, Ermittlung eingestellt. Mit solchen Leuten muss man sich also eine Straße teilen...Gott sei Dank ist jetzt wieder MTB-Fahren angesagt .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2015)

guten morgen,

gut das nicht zum Unfall kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. März 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> gut das nicht zum Unfall kam



Kam's ja. Nur lag er danach auf der Nase, weil wenn 90kg mit 30km/h frontal auf einen draufknallen, bleiben auch nicht so viele Leute stehen . Bin aber nicht gestürzt und war auch sonst bis auf einen aufgesprungene Lippe (vermutlich seinen Arm ins Gesicht bekommen) nicht wirklich verletzt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2015)

ohje.........


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Kam's ja. Nur lag er danach auf der Nase, weil wenn 90kg mit 30km/h frontal auf einen draufknallen, bleiben auch nicht so viele Leute stehen



Saßt du auf einem 20 kg schweren Rad?


----------



## mete (26. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Saßt du auf einem 20 kg schweren Rad?



Nee, aber Winterrad und Winterklamotten + vollgepackter Rucksack mit Fahrradteilen...kommt schon hin


----------



## maddda (26. März 2015)

Was machst du nur für Sachen

Hier in der Ecke passieren in letzter Zeit aber auch viele bekloppte Sachen.


VOr gut einem Jahr is direkt an meiner Hausrunde ein Haus abgebrannt. Polizei, Feuerwehr natürlich da. Als nachdem Brand die Polizei durch den Garten gelaufen ist, wurde direkt die Marihuanaplantage entdeckt Hausbesitzer durften gleich mitkommen  Überigens im gleichen Ort ist vor ein paar Jahren eine der größten Plantagen hochgegangen die je in D entdeckt wurden. Erste Ernte häte was Sechsstelliges eingebracht^^


UNd vor kurzem is hier ein Auto auf der Autbahn abgebrannt. Kein Tüv mehr, kein Versicherungsschutz, Nummernschilder geklaut und fahrer keinen Führerschein


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Wahrscheinlich muss man doch immer mit zwei laufenden Actioncams durch die Gegend fahren damit man noch mehr Hinweise bzw. Nachweise hat. 

Aber Idioten gibt es immer wieder. Nach dem Konzert in Schwerin wartete ich auf dem großen Vorplatz der Stadthalle auf meine Leute....kommt doch so ein genervter Vollpfosten mit Partnerin auf mich zu und nölt mich voll, warum ich hier im Weg stehe. 
Zum Glück war ich nach dem Konzert so platt, zufrieden und mit den Händen in den Taschen, das ich doch relativ ruhig geblieben bin.

Heute haben der Threadersteller und Alex die Rennmaus Geburtstag.... 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (26. März 2015)

Au da kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Alles Gute Alex und Philipp


----------



## InoX (26. März 2015)

Danke.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. März 2015)

Alles gute den Jungs...

Auch von mir aus der schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2015)

Alles Gute Philipp und Alex


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2015)

Alles Gudde


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2015)

Oh, da kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Alles Gute Alex und Philipp


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2015)

Ich habe heute nochmal die Service Anleitung der Bremshebel studiert und beschlossen, das die carbon Hebel der X0 auch an die X7 Sl Zylinder passen müssen!
Im Keller noch mal versucht: geht! Aber die Hebel Wechsel ich erst nächste Woche. Vor dem Rennen am Sonntag mach ich da keine Experimente


----------



## maddda (26. März 2015)

Genau! Vorm Rennen schrauben geht nie gut^^

War gerade mitm Kantenklatscher draussen die letzte dreiviertelstunde hats geregnet...war aber trotzdem cool


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2015)

Was ich nur krass finde: die nakten x7 sl Hebel sind trotz fehlender PadContakt verstellung 10g/Hebel schwerer... aber egal: fidne sie optisch besser und die X0 muesste mit 2x 20Euro Servicekit wiederbeleben -> X7 SL + X0 Carbon Blades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (26. März 2015)

Auch von mir "  HAPPY BIRTHDAY"....lasst es krachen


----------



## rener (26. März 2015)

Du brauchst gar nichts machen  und trotzdem gibts jede menge agros die dem biker das leben schwer machen.kaum bist du zu zweit oder mehrere haste ruhe..Ich glaube die sind nur neidisch.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Genau! Vorm Rennen schrauben geht nie gut^^
> 
> War gerade mitm Kantenklatscher draussen die letzte dreiviertelstunde hats geregnet...war aber trotzdem cool


Wir müssen demnächst auch mal wieder Kantenklatschern!


----------



## maddda (26. März 2015)

Au ja! Das machen wir! Nächste Woche Donnerstag hab ich meinen letzten MRT Tag...wie siehts um Ostern bei dir aus?


----------



## maddda (26. März 2015)

ARGH!
Der Sram double Tap von meinem Rennrad is putt
Hat von euch noch einer einen rumliegen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2015)

Morgen... verdammt, es juckt doch die neuen Bremshebel zu montieren 
Irgendwie passen die neuen X7 Trigger nicht 100% an die alten Matchmaker der X5 Sl Hebel... oder such ich nur nach einem Grund? 

Zu den Double Taps wie bist du sonst zufrieden? Das ist naemlich noch so ein Punkt: sollte es der Vpace Crosser werden: Shimano 105 Hydro/Mech oder Sram Hydro/Mech. Shimano funktioneirt halt Bombproof... bei Sram hatte ich die gleiche Bremsfluessigkeit und die gleichen Belaege wie an den Bikes... haette auch Vorteile.


----------



## xeitto (27. März 2015)

Moin!

Eben einen fast neuen, nicht abgesägten MCFK Lefty Adapter gekauft für einen sehr sehr schlanken Kurs. Wieder etwas Gewicht gespart fürs Hardtail, dann ist die Sattelstütze gleich nicht mehr so schlimm  Sollte dann ziemlich nahe an die 9kg kommen, aber nicht drunter. Damit kann ich leben.

Außerdem den weißen Speedneedle noch schnell schwarz beziehen wollen und auf halber Strecke geht mir der Kleber aus 

Jetzt muss nur noch der Rahmen über den Teich kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2015)

hoert sich bekannt an


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Also vom gefühl her schalten sich die bouble tap viel viel besser als die Shimano. Einfach sportlicher.

Hatte halt beides über ne längere Zeit...Schimano 105 damals und jetzt halt SRAM.
Gut das der eine Schalthebel putt is kann ich ihm verzeihen. Hatte sie gebraucht gekauft und das Rennrad ist schon gut drei Jahre alt.
In meiner "Buchführung" steht es mit knapp über 5000km, dann kommen noch Kilometer drauf, bei denen es auf der Rolle genutzt wurde und zwischendurch hat es sich mein Vater mal ausgeliehen. Kann gut sein, dass die schon fünfstellig waren was Laufleistung angeht...


Heute kommen hier wahrscheinlich fünf Pakete an


----------



## xeitto (27. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sollte es der Vpace Crosser


du brauchst definitiv Enduro + Crosser. So wie du alle 2 Tage hin und her springst kann es nur die Lösung geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2015)

Ich bin von Ultegra STIs zu SRAM DoubleTap (RED und Force). Total geniales Konzept nach einiger Eingewöhnungszeit. Das Innenleben von SRAM soll aber etwas anfälliger sein als das von Shimano.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Das mit dem anfälligerem Innenleben kann ich nun bestetigen, aber wer fährt schon über drei Jahre die gleichen Shifter?...von uns bikeverrückten hier wahrscheinlich keiner^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2015)

4 Jahre 105, 4 Jahre Ultegra - keinerlei Probleme. Kann mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, was da groß kaputtgehen soll, wenn man sich nicht gerade mal draufgeschmissen hat. Muss wohl, wie immer, an dir liegen


----------



## mete (27. März 2015)

Wenn man mit Shimano klarkommt, würde ich Shimano nehmen, schon allein wegen der günstigeren Anschaffung. Bin nur bei SRAM gelandet, weil mir die Schaltlogik besser liegt und weil es damals (und auch heute noch) die einzige Möglichkeit mit Hydraulik + 10-fach mechanisch war. Ergonomisch ideal für mich ist Campa, aber das ist leider mit viel zu vielen Inkompatibilitäten verbunden und Hydraulik gibt es da auch noch nicht und wenn, dann wahrschinlich nur mit Elektroschaltung (kommt mir nicht ans Rad).


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Da werden hier einige völlig neue Rennerfahrungen machen, zumindest was die Bikes angeht... ich bin gespannt. 



maddda schrieb:


> .... aber wer fährt schon über drei Jahre die gleichen Shifter?


Genau so soll es sein damit die Wirtschaft funktioniert.... Halten bis zum ausgetüfteltem Soll und dann kaputt. Schade das sich Gold nicht nach 3 Jahren zum Nugget umformiert... so müsste ich wieder was neues daraus machen 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> Da werden hier einige völlig neue Rennerfahrungen machen, zumindest was die Bikes angeht... ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> ...


Eben drum, was hält bringt kein Geld Wobei ich das mit dem Goldnugget bestimmt hinbekommen würde, wenn du mir ein Bike aus Gold baust


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2015)

http://www.galileo.tv/life/bling-bling-absurde-dinge-aus-purem-gold/





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2015)

Jaja... ich weis ist aber nicht so einfach...


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> http://www.galileo.tv/life/bling-bling-absurde-dinge-aus-purem-gold/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einmal das untere bitte, dann brauch ich auch keine shifter kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2015)

OK... bitte 340.000,- EUR auf mein Konto 

...kannst auch den Sattel frei wählen 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (27. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> OK... bitte 340.000,- EUR auf mein Konto
> 
> ...kannst auch den Sattel frei wählen
> 
> ...




Oh, da machst Du aber ein mieses Geschäft. Wenn das Rad tatsächlich aus 999.9 Gold wäre, wiegt es bei identischen Dimensionen wie Alu sicherlich um die 70kg. Goldpreis pro kg sind aktuell etwa 35 tsd EUR. Das Rad wäre also gute 2,5 Mio EUR wert .


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2015)

Mist,  wieder verkalkuliert... da macht Philipp jetzt ein echtes Schnäppchen 

Aber Feingold wäre zu weich. Es müsste eine Legierung aus Gold-Silber-Kupfer werden... 585/1000 Teile Gold wäre sinnvoll.
Das gezeigte ist ja nur mit 24 karätigem Gold überzogen. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Nee das muss 999.99 sein, sonst kann ochs doch net zu nem goldklumpen zerfahren.
Ich geh dann gleich mal zur Bank und stell nen Kreditantrag die Rendite is ja so ziemlich unschlagbar


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2015)

In Feingold wird es vermutlich noch schwerer werden müssen um auch nur in die Nähe der Festigkeit von Alu zu kommen. 
Sonst kann es passieren das sich der Rahmen verzieht wenn du das Rad auf die Seite legst. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Das kann man doch super vermarkten:

FFDS=Frame Flex Deluxe System 


BTW wie KRass is das denn bei DPD kann man Pakete Live tracken:
Ihr Paket *********** ist unterwegs.
*Herr Ivanov* befindet sich noch *26 Stationen* vor der Zustellung bei Ihnen.

Und daneben is ne Karte wo man sieht, wo sich der Paketwagen befindet:O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das kann man doch super vermarkten:
> 
> FFDS=Frame Flex Deluxe System
> 
> ...


Da kannst du ihm ja entgegen fahren 


Feingold flext leider nicht viel... ist eher so 




...oder so, die Bank fürs erste Date. 





losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> BTW wie KRass is das denn bei DPD kann man Pakete Live tracken:
> Ihr Paket *********** ist unterwegs.
> *Herr Ivanov* befindet sich noch *26 Stationen* vor der Zustellung bei Ihnen.
> 
> Und daneben is ne Karte wo man sieht, wo sich der Paketwagen befindet:O



Tja, bei DHL sieht das anders aus: Paket am 24.03. abgegeben und erst am Nachmittag des 26. im Tracking-System zu finden. Heute wurde es dann in die Packstation geliefert. Ist mir trotzdem 10-mal lieber als DPD und Konsorten.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2015)

Am schlimmsten sind noch GLS und Hermes...

DHL is mir aber auch am Liebsten...geht immer innerhalb von zwei tagen


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> DHL is mir aber auch am Liebsten...geht immer innerhalb von zwei tagen



Nicht immer - siehe unter anderem oben 
Bei DHL wird auch nix in zwielichtigen Handyshops abgegeben, wenn man nicht da ist...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht immer - siehe unter anderem oben
> Bei DHL wird auch nix in zwielichtigen Handyshops abgegeben, wenn man nicht da ist...


Nein, nur in zwielichtigen Kiosks und "Mode"-Geschäften.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2015)

Hatte ich noch nie, da, egal, wo ich gewohnt habe, in unter 10 fußläufigen Minuten immer ein Paketshop war


----------



## Crimson_ (27. März 2015)

Das sind in Dortmund dann auch "Paketshops". Die sehen nur eben ranzig aus. Einer ist auch in einer Apotheke oder bei C&A.
Mittlerweile landen die Pakete wohl ausschließlich wieder im Verteilerzentrum hinter dem Hauptbahnhof. Zumindest meine.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2015)

OK, ich meinte richtige Postfilialen, in denen nur Post, Postbank und DHL sind.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2015)

Herrlich! Für morgen gibt es eine stark regen Unwetter Warnung... Das wird geil!


----------



## maddda (28. März 2015)

Hier soll das wetter auch mist werden und ich habe morgen eine ultradistanzeinheit geplant.
Aber hier is jetzt Strahlender sonnenschein, obwohl es heute auch regnen sollte. Heute werd ich nur abends kurz auffer rolle etwas ausrollen. Hoffe mal, dass der Wetterbericht nachm Mond geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2015)

Sooo Vorbelastung ist gemacht. Lief wie immer maesssig toll, aber das ist normal so 
Rad laeuft wie ne 1! Nur der hintere RoRo verliert beim abfahren immer Druck bis auf ca 1Bar. Keine Ahnung, was dem sein Problem ist!
Ich werde dann halt Vorne RoRo und hinten FastTrack fahren. Sollte auch bei dem angekuendigten SintflutWetter gehen


----------



## maddda (28. März 2015)

Is doch immer so. Wenn die Vorbelastung sich kacke anfühlt kommt im Rennen der Boost
Der Spezi is eh der bessere Reifen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2015)

Ja, darum bin ich auch voellig entspannt 
Der Speci ist halt nur der schwere Control und wenn es richtig siffig wird... aber ich hab ja vorne nen dichten RoRo... passt alles 

Ach ja... hat jemand noch ein 29er Hinterrad uebrig? Nix gescheites, brauche nur ein Rollenhinterrad zum warmfahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2015)

Von unterwegs 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## pirat00 (28. März 2015)

Heute war bei uns in der Nähe "Test the best" von Specialized, hab die Gunst mal genutzt das Sahnestück auf bekannten Trails zu testen.



Der Hinterbau ist schon genial, die Gabel der größte Schrott....


----------



## xeitto (28. März 2015)

Das selbe hab ich heute mit dem cdale fsi gemacht. Ging richtig gut. Die neue lefty fand ich nicht spürbar besser als die alte, die enve laufräder waren sehr geil steif, da können meine trace xc einfach nix dagegen. Spricht viel für China carbon wenn die durch sind
Die geo vom Rahmen ist schön ausgewogen ... Kann man nicht meckern, sollte man bei irgendwas um die 7000 Listenpreis aber auch nicht. 

Hab den Jungs da vom cdale importeur erzählt und auch gezeigt dass mein scalpel in 12 Monaten 3 mal gebrochen bzw gerissen ist. Hat die kein bisschen interessiert. "Ja das ist blöd... Ärgerlich...da brechen die immer"

 äh wollt ihr mir nicht mal was neues verkaufen oder was??


----------



## baloo (29. März 2015)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Heute war bei uns in der Nähe "Test the best" von Specialized, hab die Gunst mal genutzt das Sahnestück auf bekannten Trails zu testen.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hinterbau ist schon genial, die Gabel der größte Schrott....



was findest du an der Gabel nicht gut? grad in der SW Variante wo du das Brain von oben bedienen kannst, sollte die Gabel top sein?!


----------



## maddda (29. März 2015)

War heute schon fleißig...erst 2:20 draußen...dann hat sich der Wetterbericht als wahr erwiesen...rein dann nomma 3:45 Rolle.
Jez is erstmal Pause angesagt. Nomma Punkte holen Jungs...heute is der letzte WP-Tag!

Wie siehts eigentlich aus Sascha? Warst du schön tauchen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2015)

Oh, der letzte Tag schon? Und da gibt's bei nicht einmal Radfahren... Und die 700 Punkte werde ich auch um einen Punkt verpassen. Aber ich bleibe bei uns Erster 

Aber 3:45 Rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. März 2015)

Auf DMAX gabs neue Folgen "Die Schwarbrennner aus Virginia" und auf Netflix sind jez alle Staffeln Dr. House online

Hier is jez aber Stromausfall...und net nur bei uns. Haben schon vor verzweifelung angefangen uns zu unterhalten


----------



## zweikreise (29. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, der letzte Tag schon? Und da gibt's bei nicht einmal Radfahren... Und die 700 Punkte werde ich auch um einen Punkt verpassen. Aber ich bleibe bei uns Erster
> Aber 3:45 Rolle?



Ich hab meine 300 auch nicht geschafft....... Nächster Winterpokal kommt bestimmt...



maddda schrieb:


> Auf DMAX gabs neue Folgen "Die Schwarbrennner aus Virginia" und auf Netflix sind jez alle Staffeln Dr. House online
> 
> Hier is jez aber Stromausfall...und net nur bei uns. Haben schon vor verzweifelung angefangen uns zu unterhalten



Gott sei Dank war der Strom nach einer Stunde wieder da, sonst wäre hier bei uns einer durchgedreht. Hab schon nach einem WLAN-Kabel für ihn gesucht. Nach den 3:45 fährt er jetzt noch 2 Stunden


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2015)

Tach! Heute war erstes XC Rennen. Platzierung weiß ich noch nicht, da pünktlich nach Zieleinlauf das Sauwetter los ging. Dann bin ich nach dem Einladen nicht mehr hoch gegangen.
Lief aber vom Druck her ganz ok. Mit fehlt aktuell noch Spritzigkeit und der 45-60 Sekunden Punch, aber es ist ja noch März
Zudem ist es auch nicht meine Strecke... Zu viel Stop and Go... Aber Spass macht es trotzdem immer
Rad lief ganz gut, aber vllt muss der Lenker noch tiefer. Mir ist 2-3x das Vorderrad weg gegangen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> War heute schon fleißig...*erst 2:20 draußen*...dann hat sich der Wetterbericht als wahr erwiesen...rein *dann nomma 3:45 Rolle*.
> Jez is erstmal Pause angesagt. Nomma Punkte holen Jungs...heute is der letzte WP-Tag!



Philipp, Philipp,....  tzzzz.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2015)

Freak!


----------



## maddda (29. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp, Philipp,....  tzzzz.....


...so letzten 2:00 Rolle sind auch durch
Waren heute dann insgesamt 8:05 und 193,9 km...wenn auch größtenteils simulierte Kilometer...hab da nen Garmin Geschwindigkeitssensor an der Rolle

@ Sascha da hast du aber nomma glück gehabt mitm Wetter!
Bei uns sah es heute um 10 schon so aus:




Und ja aus den Wolken kam was raus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (29. März 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> was findest du an der Gabel nicht gut? grad in der SW Variante wo du das Brain von oben bedienen kannst, sollte die Gabel top sein?!


Ich bin die Lefty gewöhnt 
Ne, Spass bei Seite, die Gabel hat nicht gut angesprochen, war weich und hat nicht zum Hinterbau gepasst.
Leider hatten sie kein Bike mit der RS1 dabei, die hätte ich gerne mal getestet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Sooo, war der 11. Platz. Ganz ok. Bei uns unten geht es sogar in der Hobbiklasse ab wie bescheuert 
Der Sieger der Hobbiklasse waere hochgerechnet irgendwo zwischen Platz 3 und 5 der Lizenzklasse gefahren... sehr spassig


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...war das ein Sturm die Nacht und dann noch eine Stunde eher raus 

Ein total ungewohntes Bild, Sascha auf einem "normalen" Bike 
Aber schön das alles einigermaßen passt und an die Schläge von hinten gewöhnst du dich vielleicht. 




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Schlaege von hinten sind kein Problem. Ich bin das Epci ja nur im Renne gefahren und das ist ja auch nur ein Hardtail mit Puffer 
Frag mich echt woher du dieses "Weichei Bild" hast


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2015)

Eine gute Federerung hat ja nichts mit Weichei zu tun 
...wenn die Epics nicht so schweineteuer wären würde sie jeder fahren ...außer du 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2015)

...madddas neues Rollentraining 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## zweikreise (30. März 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...madddas neues Rollentraining
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Guten Morgen,

hört ihr den Baulärm von unserem Dachboden? Ich habe gerade das Dach abgehoben, damit der Kran diesen Rollentrainer für Philipp eonheben kann.


----------



## maddda (30. März 2015)

Auch jaaaa son ding brauch ich


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Braucht eigentlich noch jemand 1 oder 2 mirfe 42er expander? Ich bekomme die am Flash nicht eingestellt. Am Epic hat es perfekt geklappt.


----------



## xeitto (31. März 2015)

Ich könnt evtl eins brauchen. Bin aber noch unschlüssig ob ich nicht den gabaruk extender (oder so ähnlich) kaufe. Spart ca 100 gr zu xt+mirfe für 75 Euro. Für den race lrs wär das schick, wenns gut schaltet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

Ich glaube, das so alu Blöcke nicht gescheit schalten. Sonst hätte ich schon längst ein absolute black cluster getestet.


----------



## xeitto (31. März 2015)

Die Befürchtung hab ich auch...


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2015)

Es schneit, seitdem ich aufgestanden bin und die Flocken werden immer größer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...bei so einem Wetter kann man gut den Keller aufräumen. 





...eine zweite Reihe LR aufgemacht 




viel passt nicht mehr rein. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## zweikreise (31. März 2015)

Guten Morgen
willkommen im Club. Sieht ja aus wie bei uns im Keller. Ab und zu mus s ein Radl ins Wohnzimmer ausgelagert werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2015)

Das da oben ist die aufgeräumte Hälfte 




...hier ist noch etwas Aufräumlust notwendig 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (31. März 2015)

So sah unser "Reifenlager" auch aus. Hab fast nen Jahr gebraucht bis ich alles iwe verkauft hatte^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

soooo ein 40er Hope ist bestellt. Ich hoffe das klappt dann gescheit. Ein gang etwas leichter waere am Sonntag echt noch gut gewesen. Die habe naemlich 1-2 neue Rampen eingebaut!
Jetzt erstmal Steaks in die Pfanne und dann die getunten Bremshebel montieren


----------



## maddda (31. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> soooo ein 40er Hope ist bestellt. Ich hoffe das klappt dann gescheit. Ein gang etwas leichter waere am Sonntag echt noch gut gewesen. Die habe naemlich 1-2 neue Rampen eingebaut!
> Jetzt erstmal Steaks in die Pfanne und dann die getunten Bremshebel montieren


CRC arbeitet jetzt überigens mit absoulte Black zusammen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/black-by-absoluteblack-kassettenritzel-/rp-prod131090
Preiswerter gehts akutell net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

Suuuper! Das kommt frueh. Das Hope ist schon im Versand. Ich hab jetzt doch mal Black bestellt und schaue mal welches ich behalte. Eigentlich brauche ich ja eh 2...

So sehen die getunten Elixir 7SL Griffe mit den X0 Carbon Hebeln aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. März 2015)

Mann, hast du lange Finger 

...aber passt doch frueh, wie du sagen würdest. 

Schade das der LO Hebel nicht unter den Lenker passt....oder doch? Da ist er etwas geschützter bei einem Sturz. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (31. März 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Suuuper! Das kommt frueh. Das Hope ist schon im Versand. Ich hab jetzt doch mal Black bestellt und schaue mal welches ich behalte. Eigentlich brauche ich ja eh 2...
> 
> So sehen die getunten Elixir 7SL Griffe mit den X0 Carbon Hebeln aus.


Habs auch erst gestern gesehen..sorryWusste ja net, dass du bestellst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

@Comfortbiker du sollst nicht in offenen Wunden bohren! Das steht noch auf der Todo Liste  Nicht wegen kaput, weil cleaner udn vllt noch etwas ergonomischer. Aber sidn halt 90 Euro fuer nen neuen Hebel...

@maddda kein Thema, das Hope geht halt zurrueck. Habe DIREKT den Versender angerufen, aber ist schon in Bearbeitung. Wenn man keinen Bock hat kurz im Versand an zu rufen und ein Pakte zurrueck zu halten, ist der hin und her Versand wohl nicht teuer genug 
Bin gespannt, ob das Black gescheit schaltet. Das 42er ging nur mit B-Screw max rein und dann hat es nicht mehr gescheit geschalten...


----------



## maddda (31. März 2015)

Hab ja das normale absolute Black aufm Kantenklatscher. Das geht gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

Das 42er mifre hat am epic auch perfekt geschalteten, aber an flash steht das schaltauge wohl etwas anders. Das schaltet mit b-screw voll drin nicht mehr gescheit. Von der Bandbreite sollte ein 40er auch reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (31. März 2015)

ähm jo... Ich bin dann mal trainieren. Und abnehmen.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2015)

Über eine Stunde nehme ich an?


----------



## xeitto (31. März 2015)

Xco rennen am Wochenende. wohl eher an die 90 min


----------



## Crimson_ (31. März 2015)

Scheizze! Ben Zwiehoff ist ja bei uns in Duisburg im Achter gefahren. Der dürfte auch bei ~ 6W/kg liegen (~1h)


----------



## maddda (31. März 2015)

Kacke ey...7,2 kg weniger als ich und von dem Wattunterschied rede ich lieber erst garnet. Dafür dreh ich die 175bpm locker über drei stunden


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

Das ist echt fies! Aber habt ihr Nino's keulen gesehen? Abartig!

Und Jens,... Der rechte Hebel ist bestellt! Nicht billig, aber ich kann noch 2 Jahre rum machen, oder...


----------



## InoX (31. März 2015)

Dann hat das Thema endlich ein Ende.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2015)

DAS war der Plan!


----------



## mete (31. März 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> ähm jo... Ich bin dann mal trainieren. Und abnehmen.



Die Nullen sind garantiert unterschlagen, machen aber wahrscheinlich 1/4 bis 1/3 des Rennens aus..., das relativiert die Sache wieder etwas


----------



## baloo (1. April 2015)

hier den Rennbericht dazu.
War ein C2 Rennen, von der Strecke her jedoch schon fast WC, super technisch, div. Sprünge etc.!
Nino neu übrigens in Rot, als Swiss Master! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...lasst euch nicht verarschen, oder ist es schon passiert.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> hier den Rennbericht dazu.
> War ein C2 Rennen, von der Strecke her jedoch schon fast WC, super technisch, div. Sprünge etc.!
> Nino neu übrigens in Rot, als Swiss Master! ;-)


Die Strecke ist krass!

Is Schurter jetzt aufs Fully gekommen? und Fumic aufm Hartail...verkehrte Welt?
Interessant is auch, dass Fontana vorne Chris King und hinten 240s fährt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Der fahert freiwillig die 500g Nabe???


----------



## Phippsy (1. April 2015)

Der XD Freilauf für die Chris King ist halt ein bisschen teuer


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Ich glaub ich spinne! Ich habe am 23. einen DT Spanner im Markt gekauft und auch sofort per Paypal bezahlt. 
Bis heute ist noch nix hier angekommen. Auf 2x Anfrage kam dann die Antwort, das der Spanner am Montag (30.) verschickt wurde... finde nur ich das ne Frechheit???


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

7Tage später Versenden ist ne frechheit! Wenn das geld da ist verschicke ich immer allerspätestens am nächsten tag.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS war der Plan!


Ein Zweijahresplan... 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich spinne! Ich habe am 23. einen DT Spanner im Markt gekauft und auch sofort per Paypal bezahlt.
> Bis heute ist noch nix hier angekommen. Auf 2x Anfrage kam dann die Antwort, das der Spanner am Montag (30.) verschickt wurde... finde nur ich das ne Frechheit???


Glaub`s nicht wenn er heute geantwortet hat


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Ja.. geanu darum hab ich jetzt einfach den sche*** 90Euro Hebel bestellt. Auf das ich dann zufrieden bin 

Das mit dem Schnellspanner ist ne Frechheit. Wenn er/sie schreibt, man sit ne Woche weg,... oder muss bei nem Rahmen erst nen Karton organisieren, dann mach ich kein Stresse, aber SO...


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

Das ist nen Schnellspanner und kein Atomuboot...dafür hat doch wohl jeder nen Karton da.

Muss jetzt gleich in die Uni kurz zu ner Sprechstunde. Morgen ist für mich das letzte mal MRT in Sachen Diabetisforschung angesagt Die letzten Sachen fürs Fuji werde ich heute ordern. Nach Ostern sollte das Gefährt dann durchgeladen und entsichert seinBlogeintrag gibt es heute später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2015)

Und wir schauen dann mal wie sich das Wetter in den kommenden Tagen entwickelt. Hab keine Lust vom Baum erschlagen zu werden.


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

Hier hats gerade auf dem Weg zu Uni voll gehagelt. Straße war komplett weiß... Das Wetter dreht echt durch-.-


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Klassisches April Wetter eigentlich 
Hoffe ud hast dir nix gemacht. Ich muss heute 3. Ruhetag in Folge machen, aber Weibe hat Geburtstag (kein Scherz)...


----------



## mete (1. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> 7Tage später Versenden ist ne frechheit! Wenn das geld da ist verschicke ich immer allerspätestens am nächsten tag.



7 Tage ist doch okay. Wer schnell etwas haben muss, sollte halt lieber beim Onlinehändler kaufen und dann eben auch zum entsprechenden Preis. DHL hat bei uns von 9-18 Uhr offen und da bin ich zum Beispiel arbeiten und zwar jeden Tag. Man sollte halt bei seinen Ansprüchen auch mal daran denken, dass Privatpersonen keine Händler sind. Die müssen die Post selbst wegbringen und das geht eben oft nur am WE...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Da war ein Woe dabei und wenn ich die Sachen nicht verschicken kann sollte ich auf nen Flohmarkt gehen.
Wenn mir einer beim Kauf sagt, das es er ne Woche weg ist, kann ich damit auch leben, aber einfach so. NEIN DANKE!


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

mete schrieb:


> 7 Tage ist doch okay. Wer schnell etwas haben muss, sollte halt lieber beim Onlinehändler kaufen und dann eben auch zum entsprechenden Preis. DHL hat bei uns von 9-18 Uhr offen und da bin ich zum Beispiel arbeiten und zwar jeden Tag. Man sollte halt bei seinen Ansprüchen auch mal daran denken, dass Privatpersonen keine Händler sind. Die müssen die Post selbst wegbringen und das geht eben oft nur am WE...


Wenn man das vorher mitteilt ist es ok, einfach so sieben Tage rauszögern ist zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da war ein Woe dabei und wenn ich die Sachen nicht verschicken kann sollte ich auf nen Flohmarkt gehen.
> Wenn mir einer beim Kauf sagt, das es er ne Woche weg ist, kann ich damit auch leben, aber einfach so. NEIN DANKE!



Also ich finde alles bis zwei Wochen okay und wer nicht damit leben kann, sollte imho bei "Professionellen" kaufen und den vollen Preis bezahlen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Diese Paarung aus Geiz und besser gestern haben als morgen finde ich persönlich ganz schrecklich. Wer bei mir kauft, kann übrigens immer eine Woche warten, mindestens und Paypal gibt es auch nicht....nur so zur Vorwarnung .


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Ne, so geht das ich nciht. Ich als Kaeufer gehe in Vorleistung, schliesslich gebe ich das Geld auch JETZT her. Dann sollte man auch innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen mal zur Post kommen. Wenn man das nicht will/kann -> Flohmarkt! Oder raus mit der Sprache.

Ich halte es als Verkaeufer genauso, wenn ich das Geld habe (nach Abspreche manchmal sogar schon vorher) geht das Teil am naechsten Tag raus. Wenn ich es mal nicht hin bekomme schreibe ich das wenigstesn, aber nicht SO.


----------



## mete (1. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ne, so geht das ich nciht. Ich als Kaeufer gehe in Vorleistung, schliesslich gebe ich das Geld auch JETZT her. Dann sollte man auch innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen mal zur Post kommen. Wenn man das nicht will/kann -> Flohmarkt! Oder raus mit der Sprache.
> 
> Ich halte es als Verkaeufer genauso, wenn ich das Geld habe (nach Abspreche manchmal sogar schon vorher) geht das Teil am naechsten Tag raus. Wenn ich es mal nicht hin bekomme schreibe ich das wenigstesn, aber nicht SO.



Naja, über Paypal kannst Du Dir ja auch jederzeit Dein Geld zurück holen. Ein wirkliches Risko gehst Du also nicht ein und solange man Pakete nicht beamen kann, ist Dein Aufwand als Käufer mit dreimal klicken wohl wirklich überschaubar im Gegensatz zu dem Zeiteinsatz, den der Verkäufer investiert. Ich habe nebenbei auch echt andere Sachen zu tun, als jeden Tag zur Post zu rennen. Ich bleibe dabei, wer bei Privat kauft, muss mit mindestens einer Woche Versandzeit rechnen, alles andere ist ein Entgegenkommen, auf das man nicht pochen kann. Wer den Artikel sofort bei Zahlung will, kann ihn ja abholen kommen. Aber dafür sind die meisten dann auch zu faul, obwohl sie manchmal nur ein paar 10km wegwohnen...keine Zeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Dann halten wir einfach fest, das wir (wie fast immer) unterschiedliche Meinungen haben. 
Es gibt doch ein paar Sachen, auf die man sich verlassen kann


----------



## mete (1. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann halten wir einfach fest, das wir (wie fast immer) unterschiedliche Meinungen haben.
> Es gibt doch ein paar Sachen, auf die man sich verlassen kann



Es lebe die Konstanz


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2015)

Gerade weil ich keine Lust habe, für Pakete zur Post zu rennen oder auf Selbstabholer zu warten, verkaufe ich einige Sachen nicht. Aber falls das mal der Fall ist, geht die Ware spätestens 2 Tage nach Gelderhalt raus. Dank Packstation und Online-Frankierung ist Versand und Empfang zum Glück meist (außer bei großen Sachen) auch ohne Postfiliale möglich. Paypal biete ich aber auch nicht an.


----------



## mete (1. April 2015)

Naja, ich sach' ja üblicherweise auch gleich Bescheid, dass es vorm WE nix wird mit dem Versand....und es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich nicht beeilen würde, wenn der Käufer sagt es ist dringend, aber einen generellen Anspruch auf sofortigen Versand sehe ich nicht und sehe ich auch nicht ein. 

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber Packstationen sind hier alle ewig weit weg (in dem Umkreis habe ich drei Filialen angefahren) und mehr als einen Schuhkarton bekommt man da auch nicht rein...


----------



## 4l3x (1. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist krass!
> 
> Is Schurter jetzt aufs Fully gekommen? und Fumic aufm Hartail...verkehrte Welt?
> Interessant is auch, dass Fontana vorne Chris King und hinten 240s fährt...



Es ist eine normale Lefty Nabe. Die Chris King sieht an der verschraubten Seite anders aus..
Hier schön zu erkennen:





Schurter fährt doch schon öfters das Spark!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2015)

Sooo Spanner ist nun da


----------



## xeitto (1. April 2015)

Na also 

Falls ich heute noch nach Hause komme (DB von Frankfurt nach Stuttgart...) gehts morgen nach finale. Bin mal gespannt, erstes mal dort. Vor allem wie der mix aus lockere runden mit Freundin fahren + training funktioniert. Plan ist so max 1000 hm mit lady zu cruisen und anschließend alleine noch ein paar harte Intervalle fahren und trails ballern. Wenn das zeitlich aufgeht wars cool, für sie ist das auf jeden Fall OK, da bin ich auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2015)

Nach dem hier immer fleißig ums Gewicht diskutiert wird:


ciao heiko schrieb:


> RIDE MAGAZIN:
> UCI will mehr Fairness durch strikte Vorgaben
> Der Radsportweltverband UCI passt auf die Saison 2016 sein Mountainbike-Reglement an. In der Disziplin Cross-Country kommt ein Minimalgewicht, im Downhillsport wird neu der Reifendruck und der Federweg vorgegeben.
> 
> http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9813-uci-will-mehr-fairness-durch-strikte-vorgaben.html


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

April April Downhill und zwei Bar


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2015)

Das ging zu schnell


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2015)

Da haben die Langen im CC eindeutig einen Vorteil. 
Sinnvoll wären noch max. 550 mm Lenkerbreite, da passen mehr in die erste Reihe und überholen wird einfacher.  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (1. April 2015)

So ich geh jez im Bett jungs.
Morgen um5:45 aufstehn


----------



## Bierschinken88 (1. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier hats gerade auf dem Weg zu Uni voll gehagelt. Straße war komplett weiß... Das Wetter dreht echt durch-.-


Samma studierst du auch in Wuppertal?...letztens das mit dem Klausurfehler (Wiwi/BWL hab da von Kommillitonen sowas gehört) und jetzt der Hagel, das klingt so nachm bergischen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)

Stichwort WUPPERTAL   -   Da bin ich am 11. zum Stahltreffen..  

------------------

Jungs, heute ist Todestag von Jens.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
ich hatte heute richtig Glück...genau in dem Moment als ich das Rad aus dem Schuppen holte, wurde aus dem Regen Schnee.  
So blieb ich fast trocken auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, heute ist Todestag von Jens.



Wieder ein Jahr rum 

Ich war erst gestern wieder auf einer Beerdigung...genießt jeden Tag den ihr habt!

An Jens denke ich immer mal, wenn ich locker in die Pedalen trete und auf dem Rahmen den Aufkleber sehe. 







losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> ich hatte heute richtig Glück...genau in dem Moment als ich das Rad aus dem Schuppen holte, wurde aus dem Regen Schnee.
> So blieb ich fast trocken auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Meine Rahmen mit den JENS-Aufklebern habe ich alle nicht mehr, aber hier fahren ein paar Räder und Rahmen von Jens rum.
Den grün-gelben Univega hat ein Kumpel im Februar erst durch Süd-Afrika gescheucht beim Tankwa Trek - Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine Rahmen mit den JENS-Aufklebern habe ich alle nicht mehr, aber hier fahren ein paar Räder und Rahmen von Jens rum.
> Den grün-gelben Univega hat ein Kumpel im Februar erst durch Süd-Afrika gescheucht beim Tankwa Trek - Rennen.


Ne, ne, ne.....wie kannst du nur 
ich habe alle noch, nur das Spezi ist zZ. nicht einsatzbereit. 
Wobei ich jetzt lieber das Slide nehme um in der Gegend rumzuballern, ist vom Gewicht dem Epic ähnlich aber vom Einsatzbereich unschlagbar 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)

Bis auf ein paar vereinzelte Ausnahmen, bin ich nur noch  mit dem Fatbike unterwegs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2015)

Nur Fatbike? Zzzz!!!

Ich bin gerade an den Roval SL Felgen aus dem Bikemarkt... dann haette ich mal wieder was zum Einspeichen 
Passenderweise ist der Epic Rahmen ja nun verkauft und ich hab beim RoRo montieren eine Fette Delle in der Felge gefunden, die ich rausbiegen musste... wuerde sich also anbieten 

Weis jemand von Problemen mit der Roval Control SL 29 Felge?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2015)

Gestern 'nen Sattel bei ebay UK ersteigert, der seit Wochen nirgends verfügbar war und den ich mal ausprobieren wollte. Seit heute ist er verfügbar


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2015)

Was für einem Exoten hast du den gejagt?
(@eisen schieben)

Gaaanz toll! Der remote kam. Und was kam? Einer für eine Reverb!!! Angerufen: 
das geht auch. 
Nein geht es nicht!
Haben wir schon 100x verkauft und keiner hat sich beschwert
Ja klar!
Schicken sie es halt zurück.

Scheiss laden!


----------



## InoX (2. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich geh jez im Bett jungs.
> Morgen um5:45 aufstehn



Will auch mal wieder so lange schlafen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2015)

Naja... da steh ich meist auch auf


----------



## maddda (2. April 2015)

So ich bin auch wieder da. Die Forschungsstudie im Deuschen Diabetiszentrum liegt hinter mir. Insgesamt war es eine Voruntersuchung mit Blutkontrollen. Und dann zweimal 6 Stunden MRT währenddessen mit Kaloriemetrie und Muskelbiopsie vor und nachher. Was bleibt ist das Gefühl etwas gutes getan zu haben. Verdammt interessant war es und ich möchte die Erfahrung nicht missen



Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Samma studierst du auch in Wuppertal?...letztens das mit dem Klausurfehler (Wiwi/BWL hab da von Kommillitonen sowas gehört) und jetzt der Hagel, das klingt so nachm bergischen


Jup ich studier auch in Wuppertal. Wiwi als Teilfach im Kombi BA und genau in der Chaosklausur hab ich gesessen. Bei der aufgabe die Betroffen war stimmte halt etwas hinten und vorne nicht. Hab dann relativ schnell beschlossen die Aufgabe hinten anzustellen und einfach weiter zu machen. Bin deswegen auch relativ demotiviert aus der Klausur raus und dachte ich hätte die Aufgabe total verpatzt, obwohl ich gerade das Thema ziemlich gut konnte

. 1,5 Stunden später hab ich dann noch BWL3 geschrieben. War mit der KLausur davor schon nen verdammt schlechtes Gefühl. Die lief dann aber eigentlich ganz gut. Erfahren, dass da der Lehrstuhl nen Fehler gemacht hat, hab ich natürlich erst als beide Klausuren rum warenDer Lehrstuhl hat aber schon reagiert und wird die Bewertung anpassen.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stichwort WUPPERTAL   -   Da bin ich am 11. zum Stahltreffen..
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Jungs, heute ist Todestag von Jens.



Ach man es bleibt für mich immernoch unbegreiflich Gelgentlich finde ich immernoch seine Beiträge, wenn ich die Sufu benutze...Da muss ich dann immer an ihn Denken.

@taunusteufel78 Marco ich habe noch Aufkleber hier. Shcik mir doch einfach deine Adresse per PN und ich schick dir noch ein paar rüber. Versand übernehme ich selbstverständlich

Meinst du kannst noch einen schlenker nach Wermelskirchen machen?An dem Wochenende hab ich Zeit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin auch wieder da. Die Forschungsstudie im Deuschen Diabetiszentrum liegt hinter mir. Insgesamt war es eine Voruntersuchung mit Blutkontrollen. Und dann zweimal 6 Stunden MRT währenddessen mit Kaloriemetrie und Muskelbiopsie vor und nachher. Was bleibt ist das Gefühl etwas gutes getan zu haben. Verdammt interessant war es und ich möchte die Erfahrung nicht missen
> 
> 
> Jup ich studier auch in Wuppertal. Wiwi als Teilfach im Kombi BA und genau in der Chaosklausur hab ich gesessen. Bei der aufgabe die Betroffen war stimmte halt etwas hinten und vorne nicht. Hab dann relativ schnell beschlossen die Aufgabe hinten anzustellen und einfach weiter zu machen. Bin deswegen auch relativ demotiviert aus der Klausur raus und dachte ich hätte die Aufgabe total verpatzt, obwohl ich gerade das Thema ziemlich gut konnte
> ...



Adresse schicke ich dir kurz & knapp per PN! Danke! 

Da hätte ich ja voll Bock drauf, bin aber abends schon wieder zu einem 40. Geb eingeladen....
Wird nur ein Tagesausflug nach Wuppertal. 
Außerdem wäre ich gar nicht fit für dich, gerade nach dem Steeltreffen.
Bisher läuft das Training nicht so und zusätzlich habe ich mich mit dem Board abgeledert und 2 Rippen angebrochen.
Muss sowieso "zart" machen...

Sonst wäre ich GERNE rumgekommen!
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben....


----------



## xeitto (2. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was für einem Exoten hast du den gejagt?
> (@eisen schieben)
> 
> Gaaanz toll! Der remote kam. Und was kam? Einer für eine Reverb!!! Angerufen:
> ...


Warum passt es denn nicht? Hatte nämlich  auch schon mal überlegt den reverb & lockout Hebel zu tauschen, sehen ja absolut identisch aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2015)

Der Hebel der Lefty hat 2 Positionen... bissle wie ein Kugelschreiber. Der der Reverb hat das nicht... ist dir nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## maddda (2. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Adresse schicke ich dir kurz & knapp per PN! Danke!
> 
> Da hätte ich ja voll Bock drauf, bin aber abends schon wieder zu einem 40. Geb eingeladen....
> Wird nur ein Tagesausflug nach Wuppertal.
> ...


Schade...Naja das Angebot steht aber wie gesagt. Auf ne Tasse Kaffee und ne Tour biste immer herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## xeitto (2. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der Hebel der Lefty hat 2 Positionen... bissle wie ein Kugelschreiber. Der der Reverb hat das nicht... ist dir nicht aufgefallen?


Erst jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Schade...Naja das Angebot steht aber wie gesagt. Auf ne Tasse Kaffee und ne Tour biste immer herzlich eingeladen!



Hmmmm, Kaffee  zieht immer......   *grübel*


Dann muss ich heimwärts halt 'nen digitalen Fahrstil an den Tag legen   -		0/1


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2015)

Kein Thema... Der im shop hatte ha auch keine Ahnung


----------



## InoX (2. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, Kaffee  zieht immer......   *grübel*
> 
> 
> Dann muss ich heimwärts halt 'nen digitalen Fahrstil an den Tag legen   -		0/1



Hatte ich neulich auch. 360 km in 2:30h und der Tank war leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2015)




----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup ich studier auch in Wuppertal. Wiwi als Teilfach im Kombi BA


Grüße von nem Kombi BA Elektrotechnik 

Bist du beim Uni-Biken schonmal dabei oder ist dir das zu "langweilig"?


----------



## maddda (2. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, Kaffee  zieht immer......   *grübel*
> 
> 
> Dann muss ich heimwärts halt 'nen digitalen Fahrstil an den Tag legen   -		0/1


NA dann 
Dann kannste auch die Aufkleber direkt mitnehmen


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2015)

So! Die Rovals gehoeren mir!  Bin ja echt auf Carbon einspeichen gespannt ))


----------



## maddda (2. April 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Grüße von nem Kombi BA Elektrotechnik
> 
> Bist du beim Uni-Biken schonmal dabei oder ist dir das zu "langweilig"?



Grüße zurück
Nee beim Uni-Biken war ich noch nie...Ist aber eher Anfängerorientiert oder?
Hab mich beim Hochschulsport gar nicht angemeldet...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. April 2015)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wollts jetzt zum SS mal ausprobieren, konnte letztes Semester nicht, da hatte ich zum Treff immer ne Vorlesung.
Sitzt du auch bei der Scheer in Grundlagen Elektrotechnik?


----------



## maddda (2. April 2015)

Nee studiere als zweites Fach Germanistik...da wäre ich da glaube ich Falsch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Leute


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2015)

Morgen Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Moooin! Das Unwetter hat sich verdünisiert. Gleich gehts erstmal aufn Kantenklatscher


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2015)

Ich darf erstmal bei-2° in Europapark ... Mal sehen, ob ich dann noch auf's Rad komme:/


----------



## Bierschinken88 (3. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee studiere als zweites Fach Germanistik...da wäre ich da glaube ich Falsch


Sag das nich, mein Zweitfach is Anglistik ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2015)

Also ich war jetzt 3:30h über 106km und 1100hm mit dem Renner und einer lustigen Truppe unterwegs. Oben auf den Bergen lag sogar noch Schnee


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also ich war jetzt 3:30h über 106km und 1100hm mit dem Renner und einer lustigen Truppe unterwegs. Oben auf den Bergen lag sogar noch Schnee


War auch eben mitm Trailbike 3h draussen. Hab auch die 1100hm aber bei weniger als der hälfte der strecke


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2015)

Aber auch keinen 30er Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Stimmt


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2015)

Hier in Brilon hat vor kurzem ein Trailpark eröffnet, hat mich heute ein Kollege drauf hingewiesen. Müssten wir auch mal hin


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Das klingt gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2015)

Bei mir wurde es "nur" eine Stunde. Dafuer war es intensiv  Schoen Matches trainiert: 30-60Sec Intervalle tief im Roten


----------



## maddda (3. April 2015)

Bei mir waren es 3h Ga1/2...

Der Sturm hat hier stellenweise einiges umgeschuppst, aber die meisten Trails, die ich heute gefahren bin sind verschont geblieben:


----------



## InoX (4. April 2015)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. April 2015)

Morgäääään

Heute sonnenbergcross...im vinschgau heute auch nicht so super aber trocken und die Trailer sind staubig...


----------



## onkel_doc (4. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Meine Rahmen mit den JENS-Aufklebern habe ich alle nicht mehr, aber hier fahren ein paar Räder und Rahmen von Jens rum.
> Den grün-gelben Univega hat ein Kumpel im Februar erst durch Süd-Afrika gescheucht beim Tankwa Trek - Rennen.



Mein neuer Rahmen wird wieder einen tragen...hab noch einen oder zwei...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. April 2015)

Morgäääään

....so noch ein wenig warten bis die Sonne höher steigt und es wärmer ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2015)

Morgen ich muss mal schauen, ich glaube fürs flash hab ich auch noch einen.

Hier ist ganz einfaches ehrliches Scheisswetter!
Mal sehen, vielleicht sitze ich einfach auf die Rolle:/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
die Pfützen sind gefroren aber sonst passt das Wetter, bin aber noch bis Mittag auf Arbeit. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (4. April 2015)

Moiin! Gestern wars hier schon halbwegs Trocken, bis auf einige stellen. Ich glaub ich probier heute mal die neue 90mm Reba aus


----------



## Crimson_ (4. April 2015)

Wieder 3h und 90km geheizt 
Noch zwei Tage und der Viererblock ist durch.


----------



## maddda (4. April 2015)

Ich werd jetzt ne Runde am Berg Buße tun


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2015)

2h GA auf der Rolle... Kill Bill Volume 1


----------



## maddda (4. April 2015)

Hab ich letztens auch auffer Rolle geguckt Eindeutig besser als der zweite Teil


----------



## maddda (4. April 2015)

Gerade hab ich mir beim losfahren gedacht, dass gar nix geht. Dachte eigentlich die Beine wollen net und dann eben am Hausberg(80hm auf 500m), wo ich dann im XCO Rennmodus gerne jmehrmals hocheier hatte ich immernoch das gefühl es geht nix.... Dann Bums aufn Tacho geguckt: Schneller wie nie zuvor Habt ihr das auch manchmal


----------



## InoX (4. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich mir beim losfahren gedacht, dass gar nix geht. Dachte eigentlich die Beine wollen net und dann eben am Hausberg(80hm auf 500m), wo ich dann im XCO Rennmodus gerne jmehrmals hocheier hatte ich immernoch das gefühl es geht nix.... Dann Bums aufn Tacho geguckt: Schneller wie nie zuvor Habt ihr das auch manchmal



Was studierst du?


----------



## maddda (5. April 2015)

Wie Kommste denn von meinem post auf die Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. April 2015)

Wat los Jungens alle im ostereierverdauungskoma???


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. April 2015)

Ruhig hier 














...ich glaube wir waren zu schnell 









losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2015)

Family halt... Und Lukas verteilt wieder die Seuche...


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

Oo 







Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ruhig hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht nach Spaß aus!!!
Einmal habe ich mir vaddi auch ein Tandem auf ner Messe ausprobiert: "Rechts!!!.. Nein links!!!pass Au brems !!!du wir haben nen Platten!"


----------



## zweikreise (6. April 2015)

Moin zusammen 
@ Philipp komm runter Frühstück ist fertig


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2015)

Moin ich geh ma heute die Eier auf St.martin im vinschgau suchen...tolles Wetter aber die der Wind geht...temp ned so hoch aber was solls...die Trailer sind staubtrocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2015)

Dank den Halsbazillen hier hab ich nur 30' warmfahren auf der Rolle gemacht und schiebe jetzt noch etwas Eisen... Angefangen habe ich mit 60kg in Januar, jetzt bin ich schon bei 80kg tiefe Kniebeugen rm8


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> @ Philipp komm runter Frühstück ist fertig


Manchmal schaue ich mir meine zwei Rahmen überm Bett und solche Posts an und stelle mit freude fest, dass wir irgendwie anders sind


----------



## xeitto (6. April 2015)

Schöne grüße aus finale. Top Wetter, das Prime marschiert abartig und die Form kommt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2015)

NEID!


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

JUP!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. April 2015)

Braucht für diese trails fullface??


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

KOmmt drauf an wie ungeschickt man fährt


----------



## xeitto (6. April 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Braucht für diese trails fullface??


Besser ist immer wenn man gar keinen Helm braucht


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

Das ekelhafteste Gefühl is wenn du fällst und du merkst dass du den rückenprotektor brauchst


----------



## maddda (6. April 2015)

Wir waren eben noch in Köln essen. Der Rhein sah heute Abend schon ziemlich cool aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was für einem Exoten hast du den gejagt?



Sehe ich jetzt erst - Ostern war computerfrei 
Einen Fabric Scoop Shallow Elite gab's bzw. wird es geben. Gestern Abend ist noch die letzte Bestellung fürs Cannondale rausgegangen 

Über Ostern konnte ich den Crosser mal wieder ordentlich durch MV scheuchen. Seeehr schön.


----------



## maddda (7. April 2015)

Ohh wie ich die Uni liebe.
Erstes Seminar dieses Semester. Eigentlich fängt alles erst nächste Woche an nur dieses Seminar net. Stand im Netz alles dabei.Jetzt sitzen alle hier und wer is net da? Der Prof


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
Neue Kamera , neues Programm und noch keinen Durchblick 

...aber schonmal einen Versuch ...


----------



## maddda (7. April 2015)

Das is ja geil! wo gibbet das?


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2015)

Kamera
Sony
Programm
Der Plan ist, die wuchtige X7 / Gopro an der Brust und gleichzeitig die schmale Sony nach hinten am Rad ... mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme 

Leider habe ich dann keine Zeit mehr zum Radfahren wenn ich das Rohmaterial bearbeiten muss


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ohh wie ich die Uni liebe.
> Erstes Seminar dieses Semester. Eigentlich fängt alles erst nächste Woche an nur dieses Seminar net. Stand im Netz alles dabei.Jetzt sitzen alle hier und wer is net da? Der Prof


Hatte ich auch heute. War zur passenden Zeit am passenden Hörsaal. Da war allerdings eine andere Veranstaltung drin


----------



## maddda (7. April 2015)

mich schockt da mittlerweile gar nix mehr...typisch Uni


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2015)

Nico Rosberg Triathlon Cannes 2012: Nach Plattfuß war Ende...: 




fällt euch was auf....




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2015)

Hab ich schon mal gesehn, Gabel falsch eingebaut.
Hab mit nem Kollegen gesprochen, es wurde heute kurzfristig der Raum geändert, nur ich hab die Mail nicht bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2015)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## chrikoh (7. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde



Ist das ein Garmin?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. April 2015)

Ein 510er


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2015)

100 Punkte fuer @Crimson_


----------



## maddda (7. April 2015)

Nabend war gerade eben mit nem Kollegen noch in Dortmund im Casino... Hauptsächlich Kaffee trinken schön leer wars so dienstach abends


----------



## racingforlife (8. April 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> muss man sich hier nicht mehr vorstellen wenn man neu ist???



Dann will ich das mal nachholen:

Name: Dennis

Alter: 35

MTB seit 1993

Die letzten 5 Jahre nur mit dem RR verbracht.

Zur Zeit ziemlich unfit!

Noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (8. April 2015)

ebenfalls Feierabendrunde


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2015)

Morgen! Auch fein


----------



## baloo (8. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Auch fein


Die blöde Bise müsste man noch abschalten, dann wärs jetzt perfekt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...Guten Morgen Dennis 





...auf dem Weg zur Arbeit kurz in der Luft (könnt ihr mir glauben  )

Der Film ist 350MB groß, daß erspare ich euch. Aber die Qualität passt... 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde



Bin gestern meine erste Feierabendrunde in diesem Jahr komplett im Hellen gefahren. Ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wieso so viele Leute etwas gegen die Sommerzeit haben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2015)

Naja... ich mache um 4 Schlub. Fange aber um 7 an... aktuell fahre ich im Dunkeln hin und brauche kein hell um 7


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2015)




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2015)

Ich habe von morgens um 6 hell mehr, als von abends um 7 hell


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. April 2015)

Wenn man zeitig Feierabend machen kann und vor dem Training nicht noch nach Hause muss, ist das sicher nicht verkehrt. Aber wenn ich morgens um 7 aufs Rad steige, ist es schon hell


----------



## maddda (8. April 2015)

Finds auch super, dass es abends noch so lange hell ist.
Fange aber auch nie vor 8 in der Uni an, bin dann aber auch relativ spät erst zu hause, da is sommerzeit ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2015)

Kam gerade. Sieht echt sehr wertig und gut gemacht aus:


----------



## maddda (8. April 2015)

Meins kommt auch morgen


----------



## Crimson_ (8. April 2015)

Wir müssen jetzt in den nächsten drei Tagen noch mal zusammen fahren. Hatte ja heute schon geiles Wetter.


----------



## InoX (8. April 2015)

wenn ich morgens um 6 losfahre ist's noch dunkel.


----------



## xeitto (9. April 2015)

gestern Königsetappe mit 2500 hm / 83 km. jetzt noch eine Stunde ne kleine abschiedsrunde mit fotosession und dann gehts nach Hause. Finale war geil - da komm ich definitiv bald wieder. Und mit Freundin langsam fahren und zusätzlich trainieren hat bestens geklappt. Happy life


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2015)

Auch will!!! Mal sehen wie gut es naechstes jahr mit 2 Kindern laueft


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Ach deinem Großen kannste bis dahin doch nen Freerider mietenAusserdem sehen die mit FF immer verdammt cool aus


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

Du meinst wie bei den Erstklässlern, bei denen das Kind hinter dem Rucksack verschwindet? 

Hab mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen einen Edge 510er zu bestellen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Du meinst wie bei den Erstklässlern, bei denen das Kind hinter dem Rucksack verschwindet?
> 
> Hab mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen einen Edge 510er zu bestellen


Jup genau

Das war die einzig richtige Entscheidung!!!
Warte gerade auf den Postmann...der müsste gleich kommen. Heute mach ich das Fully fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

Was wie und wo fahren wir am Samstag? 
Die blau/weiß Kombi am Fuji kommt auch richtig geil!


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Danke Ma schaun wie es dann fertig aussieht

Können gerne bei mir fahren. Eigentlich könnten wir ne große Runde durchs Bergische drehen. Sprich XCO Räder nehmen und Meter machen. Hätte da ne tolle Runde, gut einiges kennst du schon, aber man kann hier gut viel verbinden. Und dann halt nen kurzen zwischenstopp in Altenberg zum KaffeeIs aber nurn Vorschlag


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

Ja mal sehen, muss mir erstmal das Rad anschauen. Den einen Bremshebel kann ich bis zum Lenker ziehen und aus der Gabel kommt brauner Siff. Sonst nehme ich das Enduro. Damit bin ich auch schnell.


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Enduro kann ich auch nehmen Wie du willst nur damit haben wir hier schon viel abgegrast


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

War mal kurz bei Veltins in Grevenstein, kamen dann doch 93km zusammen.


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Ma eben

Hab heute regenerationstach...brauch ich heute auch dringend. Mein Päckchen is immer noch net da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

Mach ich morgen, dann kann ich am Samstag wieder. Meine Sattelstütze liegt seit einer Woche in Frankfurt, keine Ahnung was die da machen. Muss wohl mal bei DHL nachfragen.


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Mein Paket ist angeblich in zustellung. Mal schauen ob das heute noch kommt.
Hatte mal nen Hermespaket, dass auch wochenlang im Depot hing. Geliefert wurde es nie. Habs geld dann wiederbekommen...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

Und mein Paket hat es von Frankfurt nach Staufenberg geschafft


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2015)

Hammer! Die Felgen sind schon da... Aber die besten bestellten Speichen liegen noch beim Versender... Das wird knapp auf Samstag!?!


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Willste samstag mit dem LRS dann rennen fahrn??? Das wird wirklich knapp

Mein Paket is net gekommen. Vielleicht morgen dann. Ich hatte mich schon sooo gefreut und morgen hab ich weniger Zeit zum schrauben


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2015)

Ne, bevor Junior kommt, darf ich kein Rennen mehr fahren. Naechstes geplantes Rennen ist Taelercup Anfang Mai.
Ich will Samstag einspeichen...


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Aso...na das sollte doch klappen


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Argh mein Paket is wohl fehlgeleitet worden bei der auslieferung heute. Lag wohl dadran, dass die Polizei die einzige Zufahrt zu unserem Wohngebiet heute nammitach gesperrt hatte. Wegen irgend ner Alarmanlage...eibruch oder so-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2015)

Nabend Allerseits ,
na da wird es ja nun langsam Ernst Sascha.  
...immer gut wenn man sich mit netten Basteleien ablenken kann. 




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Sonntag gehts wieder los Jungs: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04...urdes-claudio-vs-loic-streckenvorschau-video/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. April 2015)

Krasse Strecke


----------



## maddda (9. April 2015)

Kommt mir iwe verdammt lang vor... Könnte interessant werden


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kommt mir iwe verdammt lang vor... Könnte interessant werden


Mir erst... bei ner 700ter Leitung  

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das Angebot von der Telekom nehme.... Funk und Festnetz kombiniert.


----------



## maddda (10. April 2015)

das glaub ich

Schneller wird das Internet aber dadurch net ne???


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

http://m.telekom.de/privatkunden/zuhause/internet-und-fernsehen/magenta-zuhause-s-hybrid
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2015)

Ich hab auch 700..... MBits, also an der Uni 

Tante Edith sagt: Meine Sattelstütze wird heute zugestellt. Vielleicht kommt das Garmin ja auch noch. NEUES Spielzeug


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab auch 700..... MBits, also an der Uni
> 
> Tante Edith sagt: Meine Sattelstütze wird heute zugestellt. Vielleicht kommt das Garmin ja auch noch. NEUES Spielzeug


Das M ist aber jetzt gemein 

Glasfaser reicht da aber nicht mehr.... da muss ein Supra/Hyperleiter her 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (10. April 2015)

So gerade nen kurzen zwischenstopp nach der Muckibude zu hause eingelegt. JEtzt gehts gleich für ne Trailrunde aufs Rad und zum mittach bin ich wieder zu Hause


----------



## maddda (10. April 2015)

Kagge mein Paket kommt auch heute nicht. Wird jetzt erst wieder zu zuständigen Niederlassung weitergeleitet und dann neu ausgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

...ach wie niedlich 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2015)

Iiiitzen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Iiiitzen!


...was bedeutet das?... den Begriff kenne ich nicht, oder war ich nicht gemeint. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2015)

Das  bedeutet überhaupt nichts


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

Achso, du wolltest die 700 MBits mal voll ausnutzen 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2015)

Die Stütze hat mit den Teilen der KCNC noch ~40g verloren. Immer noch schwer, aber mit 21€ günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2015)

Das dahinter ist besser!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2015)

Leider fehlt die normale Halterung und der Trittfrequenzsensor. Pulsgurt und Aerohalterung sind dabei gewesen 
(Sonst fehlt noch ein Leistungsmesser.)


----------



## maddda (10. April 2015)

So Nacht Jungens morgen sind die Chaoten wieder unterwegs


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Wenn du nen Leistungsmesser hast brauchst du keinen Trittfrequenz, das mit die Wattkurbel mit.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2015)

Watt was??? 

Moin Jungs...ich komm Moment ned so mit hier...viele Baustellen bei mir...

Finale ist immer ne Reise wert...erst geht's dann aber nach garda...

Vinschgau war auch wieder super Sache...tolles Wetter geile trails super Hotel und tolle Leute...


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Leistungsmesser hast brauchst du keinen Trittfrequenz, das mit die Wattkurbel mit.


Ja und? Ich hab für das Scheißding im Bundle aber mitbezahlt. Dann will ich das auch haben, egal ob ich das brauche oder nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Ach du hast das Bundle gekauft??? Ja dann hast du natürlich recht!

Schöner Scheiß! Einmal neue Lenker! 5nm mit dem Ritchey Preset Torque...knaaaarz. Gestern Abend nach dem Ausspeichen nochmal demontiert und das gesehen:








Jetzt mal schauen, ob ich im Shop hier ben Ritchey Wcs alu 720mm 9° und -5mm Höhe bekomme... Wollte das black 40er testen. Am Ständer geht es gut.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2015)

Kagge so was, aber riskieren in der Abfahrt einen halben Lenker in der Hand zu haben würde ich auch nicht.


----------



## maddda (11. April 2015)

Bin schon total gespannt auf morgen! Wird wohl nen schnelles Rennen:
http://www.triridemtb.com/loic-bruni-crash-lourdes/
Klassischer  highsider...schein aber nix passiert zu sein


----------



## maddda (11. April 2015)

Gleich kommt Marcel mitm Kantenklatscher rüber und wie ich hörte nimmt er die Gopro mit. BEdingungen waren schon gestern perfekt. Können heute also hart am Gas hängen

MEin Paket is angeblich wieder in zustellung. Ma schaun obs heute klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (11. April 2015)

Moin Moin. Bin zurück aus Finale und in der Post haben der MCFK Lefty Schaft und der Bontrager Flash Charger gewartet. Wunderbar Der neue Rahmen liegt auch schon ein paar Tage beim Zoll, sollte ich also demnächst abholen können.... bastel bastel bastel


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Darum fliegt der jetzt auch! Das ist mir 1x passiert und brauch ich nicht wieder.
Ich bestell nu nauch mal einen -5mm Ritchey WCS Alu mal sehen, ob mir das hilft mehr Druck (und damit mehr Grip) auf das Vorderrad zu bringen. Das Flash hat etwas die Tendenz ueber das Vorderrad zu schmieren. Gerade bei engen Kehren bergauf.

Zum Thema Carbon Schaft fuer die Lefty: Kollege hat einen und findet es Kacke. Er Wechselt wieder auf Alu, weil das mit dem Carbonschaft windig wird... meint er mit 70 kg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Hast du nicht die Passung kontrolliert?...gegens Licht gehalten. 

Den Lenker kannste mir schenken... spendiere ich dann meiner Frau am Tandem


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Bist du wahnsinnig?


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

Manchmal

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Sry, aber den EC70 nach 3 Jahren haette ich ja eventuell noch raus gerueckt (jetzt ist er aber entsorgt)... aber DEN Lenker koennte ich nicht mit gutem Gewissen weggeben.


----------



## xeitto (11. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Darum fliegt der jetzt auch! Das ist mir 1x passiert und brauch ich nicht wieder.
> Ich bestell nu nauch mal einen -5mm Ritchey WCS Alu mal sehen, ob mir das hilft mehr Druck (und damit mehr Grip) auf das Vorderrad zu bringen. Das Flash hat etwas die Tendenz ueber das Vorderrad zu schmieren. Gerade bei engen Kehren bergauf.
> 
> Zum Thema Carbon Schaft fuer die Lefty: Kollege hat einen und findet es Kacke. Er Wechselt wieder auf Alu, weil das mit dem Carbonschaft windig wird... meint er mit 70 kg.


Mal testen... Für 100 Euro konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sry, aber den EC70 nach 3 Jahren haette ich ja eventuell noch raus gerueckt (jetzt ist er aber entsorgt)... aber DEN Lenker koennte ich nicht mit gutem Gewissen weggeben.


Ist er doch so stark beschädigt?.... da könnte man mit Kohlerowing ev. eine Vorbau - Lenkerkombi zusammen brutzeln. 





...muss man aber auch Zeit dazu haben. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

wenn du basteln willst kannst du ihn haben... ich wirf ihn sonst weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

Nich wegschmeißen... nehm ich 
... Ist nicht so eilig... wo soll ich das Portogeld hin transferieren? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Kein Stress. Beim Einspeichen wollte ich nochmal die Lager der DT checken. Vllt koennen wie es ja mit dem Schluessel hin und her schicken verbinden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

Das geht auch 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (11. April 2015)

Soo Marcel und ich leben noch. Putt is irgendwie Marcels vorderradnabe und ich hab gerade noch einen Abgang übern lenker abfangen können indem ich meinen Oberschenkel zwischen OR und Lenker eingeklemmt hab Sonst is alles gut..Spaß hats gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

Für Sascha zum vergrößern 




...aus meinem Serviceheft 
(vor dem Einbau die Lager noch schön mit Fett vollstopfen, Dichtung vorsichtig entfernen und wieder einbauen)
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo Marcel und ich leben noch. Putt is irgendwie Marcels vorderradnabe und ich hab gerade noch einen Abgang übern lenker abfangen können indem ich meinen Oberschenkel zwischen OR und Lenker eingeklemmt hab Sonst is alles gut..Spaß hats gemacht


Warum habe ich sowas geahnt 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Die Kinder... Können nicht spielen ohne was kaputt zu machen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> MEin Paket is angeblich wieder in zustellung. Ma schaun obs heute klappt...



Hier sollte heute was kommen (mit Ankündigung per E-Mail). Der Status hat sich seit kurz vor 6 (morgens) nicht geändert und der DHL-Mann kam nicht  Und ich dachte, ich könne das Cannondale morgen zusammenbauen.
Aber gut, heute bei bestem Wetter in kurz/dreiviertel lang mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2015)

Nabend Männers!



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Stichwort WUPPERTAL - Da bin ich am 11. zum Stahltreffen..





maddda schrieb:


> Schade...Naja das Angebot steht aber wie gesagt. Auf ne Tasse Kaffee und ne Tour biste immer herzlich eingeladen!



Hi Philipp!

Wuppertal ist für mich ausgefallen. Mal wieder krank.... 

Auf den Kaffee komme ich aber zurück!


----------



## maddda (11. April 2015)

Och neeKann doch net sein, dass du dir schon wieder was eigefangen hast...Gute Besserung
Wie gesagt wenn keine Rennen anstehen hab ich am Wochenende eigentlich immer Zeit
Zwischen Nach 25.4 und vor 30.5 is bei mir eigentlich alles offen


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Bei mir nervt es auch seit letzten Sonntag im Hals!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Och neeKann doch net sein, dass du dir schon wieder was eigefangen hast...Gute Besserung
> Wie gesagt wenn keine Rennen anstehen hab ich am Wochenende eigentlich immer Zeit
> Zwischen Nach 25.4 und vor 30.5 is bei mir eigentlich alles offen



Doch, doch...   2 Jahre war Ruhe nach meiner OP. Jetzt fängt die Ka_GG_e wieder an....	 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei mir nervt es auch seit letzten Sonntag im Hals!



Auch dir GUTE BESSERUNG, Sascha.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2015)

Ich hab diesmal den Plan es einfach zu ignorieren  bis jetzt gehts


----------



## maddda (11. April 2015)

Sascha mach es bitte nicht, gerade wenn es der Hals ist hängste nachher mit ner Herzmuskelentzündung da und dann dauerts richtig lange.

Hab bis eben geschraubt. Endlich sind alle Teile da. Morgen dann nur noch kleinrkam. Alles einstellen...flaha dran und dann is das Fuji feddich


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2015)

Keine Sorge, hab gerade dem Kollegen abgesagt. Bonn heute morgen mit gelbem Schleim im Auge aufgewacht. Muss der Schmock aus den Stirnhöhlen durch den Tränenkanal ins Auge...
Hammer Wetter und ich komm nicht aufs Rad... Kotz!
Wenn jetzt wenigstens Speichen, Lager und das Werkzeug da wären...


----------



## maddda (12. April 2015)

Besser is das. Gleich gehts zu nen paar Radkollegen nach Wuppertal nen Ründchen drehen Morgen is dann Pause angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (12. April 2015)

Guten Morgen. Bei mir gehts gleich aufs Bike, mal ein paar kürzere Intervalle fahren, nach den ganzen langen Sachen in der letzten Woche.

Gestern kam noch Post vom Zoll, am Montag hole ich den Rahmen ab. Bin dann aber erst mal bis Mittwoch geschäftlich weg, also Aufbau erst zum Wochenende hin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2015)

Jaja... ich bau dafuer mit dem Kleinen gleich ne Lego Burg! 
*grummel*


----------



## xeitto (12. April 2015)

Das kommt bei mir dann in ein paar (wenn nach meiner Freundin geht eher weniger als mehr) Jahren


----------



## maddda (12. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jaja... ich bau dafuer mit dem Kleinen gleich ne Lego Burg!
> *grummel*


Lego is doch voll geil


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Sascha bei dem Krankenstand könntest du auch ein Beamter sein  ... gute Besserung! 

Um Zwei geht es auch mit dem Slide und Fullface raus, mich nehmen ein paar Einheimische mit.... bergauf hab ich da gute Chancen mitzuhalten, bergab lass ich mich überraschen


----------



## dor michü (12. April 2015)

Hey

Sascha Gute Besserung! Kopf hoch! 
War heute mitn Fully auch 4h auf den schönen Elster Trails unterwegs
Apropo Fully....Mada wie siehts aus? Fertsch???

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (12. April 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Sascha Gute Besserung! Kopf hoch!
> War heute mitn Fully auch 4h auf den schönen Elster Trails unterwegs
> ...


Is fast fertig. Gestern nahezu zuende montiert. War aber dieses Wochenende so viel mit Radfahren und Grillen beschäftigtDiesen monat bis jez schon 8500hm
Nen paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch. Flaha, Lenkerstofen, etwas Schutzfolie und die richtige Einstellung...Morgen is dann feddich


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. April 2015)

sehr schön maddda dann auch wieder Bilder


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2015)

Bei Neko Mulally hat das mit dem Schwalbe ProCore ja nicht so gut funktioniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. April 2015)

Mal ehrlich ich seh den sinn im DH auch nicht, da geht es um zehntel. Auch auf dem Notlaufsystem vom Procore wird man zu viel verlieren. Wenn Platt dann is halt ende aus. Da kann man auch direkt Gewicht sparen und mit schlauch fahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2015)

Das Laufrad von ihm hats doch auch direkt zerlegt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, hab gerade dem Kollegen abgesagt. Bonn heute morgen mit gelbem Schleim im Auge aufgewacht. Muss der Schmock aus den Stirnhöhlen durch den Tränenkanal ins Auge...
> Hammer Wetter und ich komm nicht aufs Rad... Kotz!


Könnte 1:1 mein Text sein.


----------



## xeitto (13. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich ich seh den sinn im DH auch nicht, da geht es um zehntel. Auch auf dem Notlaufsystem vom Procore wird man zu viel verlieren. Wenn Platt dann is halt ende aus. Da kann man auch direkt Gewicht sparen und mit schlauch fahren.


Aber wenn man noch ins Ziel kommt gibts wm-punkte. Das wär wieder ein Argument dafür...


----------



## racingforlife (13. April 2015)

Moin,

diese Woche soll endlich etwas beim Händler meines Vertrauens ankommen 

Irgendetwas muss ich falsch machen, war das letzte Mal vor ca. 2,5 Jahren verschnupft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2015)

Ich war nie krank... bis mein Junior in Kindergarten kam...
Morgen! Heute ist eh trainingsfrei, da Montags Kidnerturnen mit Luke ist 
Dafeur sollten heute aber die Speichen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Dann viel Spaß beim Konderanstecken sonst isses ja eher umgekehrt^^
Sitze grad in der Uni.... Erster Tag seminar...alles überfüllt-.- bestimmt wird wieder gelost oder so und ich hab Pech


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Aber wenn man noch ins Ziel kommt gibts wm-punkte. Das wär wieder ein Argument dafür...


Da kann man dann auch auffer felge runter fahren. Wenn man oben flattet isses eh vorbei auch mit Punkten


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich denke in den meisten Fällen wird das Procore-System funktionieren.... zumindest stelle ich mir das rollen MIT besser vor als nur auf der Felge.
Normalerweise sollte ja der Reifen auch im Felgenbett gehalten werden, somit kann er sich auch nicht irgendwo verklemmen. 
Mal sehen wie die Meinung nach der Saison ist....ich bin noch Pro.. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2015)

Ist aber schon komisch, wenn das System direkt bei der ersten Möglichkeit versagt. Den Reifen hat es ja mitsamt Procore von der Felge gerissen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2015)

Ich hab es nicht gesehen, kann es mir nur so erklären das er einen gewaltigen Einschlag hatte und dadurch auch der Procore platt ging. 
Ohne Luft in dem kleinem Reifen ist natürlich aus mit Sicherheit. Vielleicht hat er sich auch das Ventil weggerissen? 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## racingforlife (13. April 2015)

Kein mir jemand eine XC-Baggy-Pants empfehlen❓

Jemand Erfahrung mit Leverve?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2015)

Geil, dieses Jahr ist XCO und Sprint DHM in Haltern und wird von meiner Uni organisiert


----------



## xeitto (13. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist aber schon komisch, wenn das System direkt bei der ersten Möglichkeit versagt. Den Reifen hat es ja mitsamt Procore von der Felge gerissen.


Dem ist doch direkt die Felge gebrochen. Ist klar dass das dann nicht hält.

War heut morgen beim Zoll und hab meinen Rahmen. Alles super soweit und auch schon zusammengesteckt. Nur noch Bremsen entlüften und bisschen Schutzfolie dran, dann sollte alles passen. Muss jetzt aber los und komm erst Mittwoch abend wieder :-( Also Bilder und Probefahrt bis dahin vertagt.

@nopain-nogain wie heisst dieser Oberrohr-Protektor, den du am Epic hattest? Sowas brauch ich jetzt auch, der Schalthebel bleibt da hängen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2015)

skean hier is er. Top Teil, aber mach noch einen Kabelbidner drum rum, sosnt kann amn ihn verlieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2015)

Arbeit für heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Tzzz also ehrlich die HR nabe Ranz is Racing


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2015)

Was? Der Freilauf hat Spuren,... Läuft aber noch problemlos und hält die Kassette... Oder was meist du?


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Zumindest die Kratzer aufm Flansch hätteste mal mitm Edding ausbessern können...wenigstens fürs Foto


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2015)

Mach ich noch. Es kommen auch noch neue Lager rein. Man bedenke ich fahre die Nabe seit 2005


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Never Change a Running system


----------



## BENDERR (13. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geil, dieses Jahr ist XCO und Sprint DHM in Haltern und wird von meiner Uni organisiert


gib mal ein paar mehr infos. kann im internetz ausser dem termin nichts finden.
wäre interessiert


----------



## maddda (13. April 2015)

Never Change a Running system


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gib mal ein paar mehr infos. kann im internetz ausser dem termin nichts finden.
> wäre interessiert


Hier: http://www.hs.tu-dortmund.de/dhm-mountainbike-2015-1
und hier: http://www.mtb-rennen-haltern.de/deutsche-hochschulmeisterschaften/

Strecke ist extrem geil, denn die gestaltet unter anderem Schulle. Dazu ist das noch NRW-Cup und Deutschland-Cup.
Wenn du möchtest, liesse sich für dich auch sicher ein Schlafplatz in Dortmund oder am Möhnesee organisieren. Beides nicht so weit weg wie das Saarland  Gerade wenn du Sprint und XCO fahren möchtest.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2015)

Sooo,... Eingefaedelt sind beide Raeder. Das Hinterrad ist bis auf einen Seiten und Hoehenschlage von < 1mm soweit auch fertig. Vllt mach ich mich da nochmal dran, aber eigentlich ist das nur Korinthenkackerei, da eiert jeder Reifen mehr.
Was man aber echt merkt: SACKSTEIF das Teil. Beim Abdruecken bewegt sich das nix!

Das 40er Black schaltet am Flash ok -> 2. fuer den 2. LRS bestellt 
Ich kaempfe nur noch mit mir, ob ich den -15 Grad cDale OPI Vorbau gegen einen -20 Grad LeonardiRacing tauschen soll. Bissle mehr Gripp auf dem Vorderrad. Werde aber wohl erstmal mit dem -5mm Ritchey testen... wenn mein Hals wieder ok ist... KOTZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (14. April 2015)

Moin. Hätte denn hier noch jemand einen 100mm Vorbau (nicht mehr!) mit mehr als -6 Grad übrig? Könnte sein dass ich das noch für den China-Tarnkappenbomber brauche...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Sascha, halte dich doch genau an deine Fittingwerte oder montiere eine Trinkflasche rechts am Steuerrohr, 1 Liter so als Ersatz für das fehlende Gabelrohr... bringt Masse aufs Vorderrad. 
<1mm ist doch gut...wie machst du das mit der Speichenspannung? KlingKlong oder gemessen? 
(Kiste ist gestern raus, mit trans-o-flex)


Vorbau habe ich keinen über, sind auch alles nur für dünne Lenker. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2015)

Exakte Fittingwerte hab ich nicht. Wir haben mir mein Zaboo perfekt (und mein Epic so gut es ging) eingestellt.
Das lustige ist: am Zaboo ist es egal, ob Starrgabel oder Reba (+/- 2cm Einbauhoehe) juckt den Ruecken null 

ich nutze:
- Akuschrauber mit Nippel Bit, weil ich faul bin. Zudem kann ich am Nippelbit den Dorn einstellen, wie weit die Speiche in dne Nippel soll. Damit erreiche schonmal einen guten gleichmaessigen Startwert.
- Spokey Spanner
- ParkTool TM1 Tensiometer
- Minoura FT-1 Zentrierständer
- Minoura CFG-310 Zentrierlehre
- Ein lecker Chianti


----------



## maddda (14. April 2015)

Ohne Tensio gehts mmn net. Keiner kann den Unterschied zwischen 1000 und 800Nm hören.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2015)

Mir egal solange das Laufrad hält


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2015)

Ich halt mich da auch nicht sklavisch dran... rund ist wichtiger 
Aber ich finde es gerade bei leichten Felgen gut zu wissen, das es max 1000nm sidn und nicht doch irgendwoe 1300. Ich speiche naemlich gerne hart ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. April 2015)

Ich auch. Die BOR 366 immer bis auf ca 1050 an der steileren Seite.Die darf aber auch bis 1250...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

Bei meinen kleinen 26ern ist es wahrscheinlich auch nicht so tragisch...da lasse ich ab und zu mal den Schraubendreher drüber klimmpern, die sind auch nicht unbedingt Leichtbau. 
Bei großen Rädern finde ich, sollte die Spannung genau passen damit das Rad nicht muckt und lange hält. 
Beim Tandem wurde auch mit Tensio gebaut....die Räder laufen jetzt im dritten Jahr noch ohne Mangel. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (14. April 2015)

Ich baller auch eher die Felgen durch, als das ich probs mit nem Speichenbruch hätte.
Vorletztes Jahr in Nordenau. BEi gut 60 KLamotten nen riesigen flachen ausm boden rausstehenden Stein übersehen. Ein Satz BOR 366 putt Zwar waren die noch fahrbar, aber nachm ausspeichen hatten die immernoch eierform. Höhenschlag von ca. 1,5cm


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2015)

Tadaaaa:





Edit: den minus 5mm Ritchey alu wcs auch mal schnell montiert (mit chunky esi 310g)


----------



## xeitto (14. April 2015)

bitte von den LR auch einen Satz zu mir


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. April 2015)

Bitte Pics von der Seite mit montiertem LRS, Sascha!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bitte Pics von der Seite mit montiertem LRS, Sascha!


Das dauert noch.....müssen erst noch neue Radlager rein 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2015)

Richtig! Wenn ich Glück habe kommen Lager und Werkzeug morgen. Dann wirf ich noch einen Satz renegade drauf und dann bekommst du dein Bild


----------



## dor michü (14. April 2015)




----------



## maddda (15. April 2015)

Morgen!
Gleich wird ersma nochn bissl geschraubt und aufm Weg zur Uni nochn Renegade besorgt Wetter genieß ich dann heut abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

Moin, ihr Schrauberhelden 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (15. April 2015)

Mooin!
Gerade das erste Knackproblem am Fully gelöst. Eine Schraube am Hinterbau gefettet und alle mal Nachgezogen. So genau scheinen die es mit Drehmoment bei Fuji net zu nehmen
Die erste Probefahrt gestern war aber schon vielversprechend. Bin den Hinterbau und die Gabel mit ca. 15% Sag gefahren. Wipptendenz is in der Mid einstellung vom Gate nahezu Null. Am ende des Federwegs wird der Hinterbau sehr progressiv. Durchschlag ist glaube ich kaum schaffbar. Also keine Sänfte Geo ist auch eher Racebetont. Dank 74er Sitzwinkel is bei mir auch keine Forward stütze nötig
Nach 40km hatte ich dann eine kleine Liste mit Sachen die funktioniert und eine große mit Sachen die noch gemacht werden müssen. Sitzposition und alle möglichen anderen Einstellungen..Hebelweite Bremse; Sattelneigung usw. Aber die Geo passt. Liegt Bombe aufm Trail ohne LKW-TendenzWundersamerweise habe ich das Fahrwerk mehr oder weniger auf anhieb hinbekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2015)

Gefaellt mir auch sehr! Sollte der Zaboo in absehbarer Zeit in Rente gehen ist der eine Option!


----------



## maddda (15. April 2015)

Grad erstmal noch reifen gekauft. Vorher noch ne Bremse geserviced, das Fully wie gesagt knackfrei bekommen und jez bin ich schon in der Uni...und gekocht hab ich auch noch...bekomm ich jez nen Produktivitätspokal???


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2015)

Nöö! Gelesen, eingekauft, Paket weggebracht, Sachen gedruckt, Noten "geholt" und eine Folge Game of Thrones geschaut 

Achso, deine Bremsscheiben bremsen ausreichend am Crosser und das Schaltwerk schaltet. Allerdings sind meine Schaltröllchen ausgeschlagen, deshalb kann ich noch nicht sagen ob es einwandfrei funktioniert. Mit den selben Röllchen ging es am SW mit kurzem Käfig nämlich problemlos?!
Ein Lager habe ich auch schon getauscht, aber bei Bodenwellen schaltet es manchmal ohne mein Zutun.


----------



## maddda (15. April 2015)

Soll ich dir nen Satz Sram röllen rüberschicken?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2015)

Nach dem ich das Garmin nicht zurück geben muss und GSC und Halterung nachgeschickt werden, muss ich sowieso noch ein paar Sachen bestellen.


----------



## maddda (15. April 2015)

alles klar


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nach dem ich das Garmin nicht zurück geben muss und GSC und Halterung nachgeschickt werden, muss ich sowieso noch ein paar Sachen bestellen.


Was?.... du hast keine Ersatzröllchen in dem Notfallkoffer 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. April 2015)

Doch habe ich, aber keine passenden  Notfalls kann ich auch irgendwo welche ausbauen.


----------



## xeitto (15. April 2015)

Soooo... Die kiste steht. Morgen Probefahrt. Richtiges bild gibts wenns fertig eingestellt ist und auch die Details gemacht sind


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2015)

Sieht leicht und stimmig aus 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (15. April 2015)

Müsste so bei etwa 9,1 liegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2015)

Sauber aber die Stüze...zzz!
Aber es deine dropper ist, ist meine xt Stages


----------



## maddda (16. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sauber aber die Stüze...zzz!
> Aber es deine dropper ist, ist meine xt Stages


Beides Spielkram*duck und wech*

Nee ihr wisst ja der Onkel macht nur Spaß. Schönes Rad isses geworden!

Gestern dann Spontan noch entschieden am Fully hinten auch Fast Trak zu fahren. Hab mir gedacht, wenn ich eh das Radl für die technischeren Strecken nehmen möchte, dann is etwas grip net verkehrt...Bin mal gespannt hab einen Control mit 9gr weniger als angegeben bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...mit der Stütze ist es wie mit den Prügelknaben, immer druff uff de Kleenen. 
Am Hardtail hat die bestimmt viel einzustecken und wird schnell ausklappern.


Der Fast Track setzt sich wahrscheinlich schneller zu im Modder.... aber wir fahren dieses Jahr nur bei schönem Wetter 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (16. April 2015)

> Der Fast Track setzt sich wahrscheinlich schneller zu im Modder.... aber wir fahren dieses Jahr nur bei schönem Wetter



Mmh geht eigentlich...Fahre den ja schon länger am VR als Sworks

...wäre ich aber auch mal für. Hier isses total Staubig. Ich brauch noch net mal nach jeder Runde putzen


----------



## xeitto (16. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sauber aber die Stüze...zzz!
> Aber es deine dropper ist, ist meine xt Stages


so ist es - beides macht schneller 

Bin mir recht sicher dass der Vorbau noch runter muss, aber über Mittag erstmal ausprobieren. Hab gerade noch die Decals von der Lefty weggepopelt und Bremsen entlüftet. Jetzt nur noch Schaft kürzen wenn der passende Vorbau gefunden ist und das LEV Kabel auf die andere Seite, da brauch ich aber noch Werkzeug für. Sonst fertig


----------



## maddda (16. April 2015)

Habe ich sicher schonmal gefragt, aber wie haben sich die Trace XC bis jetzt geschlagen?

Dellenanfälligkeit, Haltbarkeit ,Steifigkeit?

Hab nemmich noch ne HR nabe hier in leicht, die ich evtl noch aufbaun wollte^^


----------



## xeitto (16. April 2015)

Also bei der Beskidy Trophy hab ich ja letztes Jahr eine Felge zerstört. Bezweifle aber, dass es ne andere vergleichbare Felge ausgehalten hätte. Da hab ich einfach mit über 40 auf nen dicken Stein draufgehalten.

Steifigkeit: Gibts nicht... sind wirklich nicht sehr steif, leider... das stört mich auch am meisten an der Felge.

Dellenanfälligkeit: Ja, da sind ein paar Dellen drin, allerdings nur am Hinterrad. Ich wiege so um die 78kg und nehme die Dinger schon auch ran. Vorne ists bislang kein Problem.

Unterm Strich würd ich sagen Preis/Leistung vor allem bzgl Gewicht ist in Ordnung aber ich würd eher nächstes Mal ne Crest nehmen oder eben etwas mehr für Carbonfelgen aus China investieren. Die Dinger sind einfach was Steifigkeit angeht ne ganz andere Nummer und ich finde das merkt man extrem.


----------



## maddda (16. April 2015)

Ok danke dann sind die Felgen für mich raus und ich bleibe bei meiner BOR 366...
Wiege ca. 74kg nackt und dass ich mal was kaputt mache is ja glaube ich bekannt. Steifigkeit muss auch sein, wenns mal richtung Zielsprint geht zeigt die Rolle bei mir auch mal 4Stellige Wattzahlen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2015)

Der Verkäufer meiner roval meinte er hat noch ein 2. Paar


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2015)

Iiiiitzen 
Nein, dann lieber ein paar Carbon-Tubulars mit Dugast für die Eisdiele!

Gestern bei Rennradtreff unserer Uni war es doch recht voll. 16 Leute und davon sogar vier (hübsche) Mädels. Alle mit Klickpedalen und recht neuen Rädern außer der Kursleiter. 30 Jahre altes Rad + Trikot ( ) und Laufschuhe. Dampf hat er ja, sah nur ungewohnt aus.


----------



## pirat00 (16. April 2015)

Was hast du denn für den Satz bezahlt?
(gerne auch per pm)


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2015)

Tubi wären auch cool, aber noch teurer und meiner Meinung nach nicht Marathon tauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tubi wären auch cool, aber noch teurer und meiner Meinung nach nicht Marathon tauglich.


Klar, aber für XCO geil.


----------



## maddda (16. April 2015)

Nee hab grad erst nen fully gebaut. Iwann reichts


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nee hab grad erst nen fully gebaut. Iwann reichts


Schlage zu solange die Preise noch gut sind ..... mein Lohn steigt keine 7 % ab Mai. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2015)

Welcher Lohn?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Welcher Lohn?


Noch ein Grund mehr, jetzt das heimische Lager aufzufüllen. 
Wenn es stimmt, sind die Importsachen am Jahresende 30 % teurer. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (17. April 2015)

Mooin 

So hab jetzt das erste mal meinen Schwedischkurs. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2015)

Sehr geil 
Ich hab heute Radpause. Schon 10h trainiert diese Woche. Aber ich will ja in Sundern fit sein und trete dann etwas kürzer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2015)

Morgen! Ich hab die Woche nichts trainiert... aaaaber:
Jakob Erik Burghardt kam gestern auf die Welt 
Ich denke mal ich bin entschuldigt


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2015)

Oh WOW! Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (17. April 2015)

Yeah! Neue Biker braucht das Land  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2015)

Alles Gute! ... für Jakob u. Erik 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2015)

HE! Ist nur einer  Aber darum hab ich die Lager auch noch net getauscht, hoffe das ist ok


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2015)

Lass dir Zeit mit den Lagern... ich brauche das Werkzeug jetzt nicht. 
Kannste ja tauschen wenn es in der Stube mal zu laut ist und du Entspannung im Keller suchst. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (17. April 2015)

Dann gibts "bald" die ETWR Nachwuchsfraktion


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2015)

First Spyshot:
http://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de/fr...rtstag&cHash=e583971b9d8aa420ca28f7cc35f8e69d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (17. April 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## maddda (17. April 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sascha!!!


----------



## rener (17. April 2015)

GLÜCKWUNSCH

Willkommen neuer Erdenbürger


----------



## dor michü (17. April 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...das Wetter passt 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (18. April 2015)

Mooin!
Hier is genau das gleiche Wetter


----------



## racingforlife (18. April 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs,

Egal ob zukünftiger Biker oder nicht, Hauptsache Gesund ... und KEIN FUßBALLER

P.s. Ich habe seit heute wieder ein Rad mit Stollenreifen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2015)

GLÜCKWUNSCH, Sascha!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2015)

So, hab Weibe und den Zwerg gerade heim geholt


----------



## maddda (18. April 2015)

Super!!Das hört sich gut an!

War eben noch das Wetter genießen Jez erstmal Duschen wat essn und Füße hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (19. April 2015)

Moin Moin. Ich hab mir gestern mal eine Stunde Fahrtechnik-Coaching im Bikepark gegönnt. Das hat sich richtig gelohnt! Ein paar Doubles (bis 8m) gesprungen, wo mir sonst immer ganz schön der Stift ging, und auch viel für Linienwahl und Kurventechnik gelernt.

Und das selbe war Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine Freundin, die kommt jetzt doppelt so schnell den Berg runter. Das war mal richtig sinnvoll investiertes Geld


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2015)

Acht Meter Doubles? Puh, da ginge mir ganz schön die Pumpe


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2015)

Arg... ich muss auch mal wieder in Park!

Heute steht erstmal Flash fertig machen an. Gestern abend um 9! kam das 2. Black 40er Ritzel. 
Aber ich machte erstmal die control Fasttrack drauf. Ist auch eher BadWildbad tauglich.

Wenn morgen Lukas im Kindergarten ist sollte ich auch wieder mit sinnvollem training beginnen können
Aber erstmal heute das große: als Verwandtschaft kommt um klein Jakob an zu schauen. 
Aber macht ja nix! Heute Nacht in Summe 4h geschaffen

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub habe, vielleicht sogar 4 draus mache


----------



## xeitto (19. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Acht Meter Doubles? Puh, da ginge mir ganz schön die Pumpe


ging mir auch... aber das gute war, dass der Kollege nicht lang gefackelt hat... "bleib einfach an mir dran dann passt es mit dem Speed"  War auch so, zum Glück


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Die richtige Geschwindigkeit zu treffen ist das schwierigste und braucht viel Erfahrung. 
Waren das geschlossene Sprünge?... Offen würde ich mir nie trauen, zumindest bei der Länge. 
Da rattert im Hinterkopf immer... es könnte ja kurz vorm Absprung was mit dem Bike passieren.
Aber bei geschlossenen kann ja zum Glück nicht viel schief gehen, außer das Rad bricht auseinander. 

Sascha, 4 Wochen ist schon hart... hoffentlich überstehst du das unbeschadet. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## xeitto (19. April 2015)

Double ist ja per Definition mit Loch in de Mitte


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2015)

Fertig... ich finde es ist echt gut geworden. Freue mich auf morgen testen 














Den Foremount hab ich mal weg gelassen, da er sich nicht so mit ner Startnummer vertraegt


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2015)

Eben drum. Das Loch in der Mitte ist nur kopfsache. Man springt ja selten zu kurz. Aber einen Table falsch landen tut auch weh...

Heute dann die 350km für diese Woche voll gemacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2015)

Gestern musste ich das erste Mal ein Rennen abbrechen. 3-Stunden-Rennen und nach 1:45 hatte ich solche Schmerzen im Oberschenkel/Hintern, dass das Aufstehen jedes Mal zur Qual wurde  Die Strecke war gut und mit meiner Leistung war ich zu der Zeit auch zufrieden... Aber: immerhin nicht Letzter geworden 
Und: heute ist das F700 fertig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 




...die Frau knipst Blumen und ich...

















...ein bisschen was für's schnelle Internet 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Fertig... ich finde es ist echt gut geworden. Freue mich auf morgen testen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gestern musste ich das erste Mal ein Rennen abbrechen. 3-Stunden-Rennen und nach 1:45 hatte ich solche Schmerzen im Oberschenkel/Hintern, dass das Aufstehen jedes Mal zur Qual wurde  Die Strecke war gut und mit meiner Leistung war ich zu der Zeit auch zufrieden... Aber: immerhin nicht Letzter geworden
> Und: heute ist das F700 fertig geworden



...klinkt nach Muskelzerrung 

Dein F700 sieht gut aus  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## baloo (20. April 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Auch nicht, die sitzstreben sehen schlimm aus...
> 
> WENN ich was neues hole dann den IP 057 aus China. Preis ist top und sollte recht stabil sein...
> 
> ...


Frage, hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem IP 057 Rahmen?
Oder sonst wer?!


----------



## maddda (20. April 2015)

Mooin Jungs!

Bin gerade fleißig am lesen:
http://www.amazon.de/Die-Radsport-Mafia-ihre-schmutzigen-Geschäfte/dp/389029765X

Der Hammer was da wohl abging. Beim Abnhemen berücksichtigen, dass man ja während der Tour noch Blutbeutel bekommt, also mussten 0,5kg mehr runter Schaftabletten und literweise wasser nach dem Training, damit man schlafen kann und nicht essen muss
Kanns nur jedem empfehlen...also das Buch^^


----------



## xeitto (20. April 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Frage, hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem IP 057 Rahmen?
> Oder sonst wer?!


Konnte es erst einmal fahren aber das war sehr vielversprechend. Geo gefällt mit sehr!  Bis Ende der Woche werd ich das Ding aber nochmal richtig rannehmen. 

Stabil sieht er auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## baloo (20. April 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Konnte es erst einmal fahren aber das war sehr vielversprechend. Geo gefällt mit sehr!  Bis Ende der Woche werd ich das Ding aber nochmal richtig rannehmen.
> 
> Stabil sieht er auf jeden Fall aus.


Danke schon mal, gibst du dann einen Bericht ab?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung, Qualität, etc?
Die Geo sieht übrigens sehr ähnlich aus wie die Stöckli Bikes von Flückiger und Neff!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2015)

Sooo! Erste Tour: bergauf dachte ich noch so... und das soll nun 450Euro wert gewesen sein??? Aber klar, ich war nicht am Sprinten udn vom Gewicht her sind sie ja kaum leichter als die Crest.
Aber dann ging es bergab!  Schon merklich steifer. Gerade in Felsfelder und auf Wurzelteppichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (20. April 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Danke schon mal, gibst du dann einen Bericht ab?
> Wie ist die Verarbeitung, Qualität, etc?
> Die Geo sieht übrigens sehr ähnlich aus wie die Stöckli Bikes von Flückiger und Neff!


Bericht mach ich. Die Geo sieht für mich aber überhaupt nicht ähnlich zum Stöckli aus (wenn ich das richtige Chart habe).

Der IP057 hat einen relativ flachen Steuerwinkel für ein Hardtail mit 69,5°, daher liegt das Rad bergab echt souverän bergab. Radstand und Kettenstebenlänge mit 440mm sind trotzdem überschaubar kurz, daher agil genug. Das waren so meine ersten Eindrücke. So arg viel anders wie das FSI, das ich vor 2 Wochen probegefahren bin fand ichs nicht, also da sollte man auch nichts übertreiben, vor allem bei Hardtails. Da sind die Unterschiede ja überschaubar wenns einem generell passt...

Verarbeitung ist voll in Ordnung. Lagersitze passen einwandfrei, Sitzrohr auch, sauberes UD-Carbon, gibts gar nix zu meckern.


----------



## maddda (21. April 2015)

Moooin Jungs


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2015)

Morgen Jungs  Ich hab mal nen -25 Grad Leonardi bestellt. Mit dem komme ich 1,5cm tiefer. Dann sollte ich den Lenker da haben, wo ich ihn im Zaboo mit der 80mm Lefty hatte. 
Das Zaboo hat auch mit Starrgabel 7,5cm Ueberhoehung und mit Federgabel noch 6cm -> null Probleme gut Druck!
Ab Flash sind es nur 4,5cm. Der Ritchey mit -5mm war spuehrbar ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber ich glaub da geht vom Druck auf dem Pedal noch was... aber ohne Schmerzen zu fahren ist ja schon mal cool 
Mal sehen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... aber ohne Schmerzen zu fahren ist ja schon mal cool
> Mal sehen


Da freut sich der Sponsor, wenn seine Athleten fit sind. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2015)

Ja, fuer 3h Schlaf und eine Wochen Trainingspause war es auch schon recht flott. Aber ich hab einfach das Gefuehl, das noch etwas Vorspannung auf dem Ruecken fehlt um richtig Druck zu machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, fuer 3h Schlaf


...doch so viel 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2015)

in Etappen!


----------



## maddda (21. April 2015)

Spezialisier dich auf 24h Rennen, da kannste dann den Nachwuchsbedingten Schlafmangel als Trainingszeit verrechnen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (21. April 2015)

Na, Ersatztandem? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...nbikes-usa-el-conquistador-de-montanas-tandem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

Da müssen wir uns schrumpfen lassen 

Hab vorhin bei Felix ein Hinterrad für's Tandem bestellt. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (21. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da müssen wir uns schrumpfen lassen
> 
> Hab vorhin bei Felix ein Hinterrad für's Tandem bestellt.
> 
> losjeschickt middem Smardföhn



Wir wohl Gott sei Dank auch....

Ihr habt doch nen HR?


----------



## racingforlife (21. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Schaftabletten und literweise wasser nach dem Training, damit man schlafen kann und nicht essen muss:^^




Auch bekannt als die Riis-Diät

Gibt da schon einige spezielle Fälle


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Wir wohl Gott sei Dank auch....
> 
> Ihr habt doch nen HR?


Das ist eine Macke von mir, ich brauche immer Ersatz. 
Solange der Wohnwagen noch Lagerraum zur Verfügung stellt, kommen eben so viel wie möglich Ersatzteile mit in den Urlaub. Nich das dort was kaputt geht was ich nicht reparieren kann. 
Der Rahmen darf aber nicht schlapp machen...und wir natürlich auch nicht. 
Ich könnte zwar noch klettern, Modell fliegen, Slide fahren....aber da hat meine Frau keinen Spaß dran. 
Und bei nur 14 Tage Urlaub will ich den auch optimal ausnutzen...mit meiner Frau. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2015)

Laufräder kann man nie genug haben! 
Es muss echt ein crosser her! 3h mit dem zaboo den 700er flat durch neuen Gegenwind geschoben. War aber ne top Schwarzwald Straßen Runde


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. April 2015)

He Sascha, deine Bilder in der Teamvorstellung sind auch über einem anderen Sportler gelandet. 
Ich dachte kurz, du startest inkognito. 
Das Team und die Seite gefällt mir sehr gut...maximale Erfolge und viel Spaß mit der Truppe. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Moin Jungs!
Iwe bin ich schon aufgeregt. Samstach gehen die Marathons wieder los. Und pünktlich zum Start is Regen angesagt. Das wird wieder ein Philipprennen


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2015)

Ist mir egal. Solange es nicht schon beim Warmfahren schüttet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...meine Chancen auf einen besseren Platz steigen auch mit jedem Regentropfen beim Rennen. 
Der Nachteil ist nur, dem Material macht das keinen Spaß wenn der Sand überall knirscht. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2015)

Ich kann mich beim Start in die erste Reihe stellen. Besser wirds während des Rennens wohl kaum


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich kann mich beim Start in die erste Reihe stellen. Besser wirds während des Rennens wohl kaum


Patrick und ich auch das wird böse 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> ...meine Chancen auf einen besseren Platz steigen auch mit jedem Regentropfen beim Rennen.
> Der Nachteil ist nur, dem Material macht das keinen Spaß wenn der Sand überall knirscht.
> 
> ...


geht mir auch so^^ Fühle mich im Regen nicht unbedingt besser, aber die anderen sind da immer schlechter


----------



## rener (22. April 2015)

Pünktlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2015)

Sauber... Frau ist heute doch zum Doc -> bakterielle Infekition -> Antibiotika. 
Dann geh ich halt auch: das selbe -> 5 Tage Antibiotika... aber die letzten 2 Tage noch schoen trainiert 

Regen? So geht es mir auch  Bestes Beispiel war 12h Todnauberg Solo. Ich lag auf Platz 3 aber nur 10 Sekunden vor 4. Dann ging der Regen los. Aber ab dem Moment wusste ich, das ich den Spass heim fahre  So kam es dann auch: 3 Platz hinter einem gewissen J. Scheiderbauer (als er noch WC gefahren ist).


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2015)

In der Hinsicht sind wir doch alle irgendwie Schuhmacher  ...wobei bei mir mittlerweile eine starke Tendenz zur vorsichtigen Fahrweise zu erkennen ist. Die Reaktionsschnelligkeit nimmt auch ab  ...Mist!


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Boah wegen diesem
Bahnstreik kommt der ganze Pöbel mit'm Auto zur Uni und ich hab ne viertelstunde im Parkhaus nen Parkplatz gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2015)

Ich hatte zwar keine Uni (nur einen Bericht abgeholt), aber mit dem Rad dorthin ist immer irgendwie entspannt 
Ich weiß, das ist bei dir keine Alternative. Bei 9-10km hin und zurück kommt pro Semester auch einiges zusammen..


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Das is bei dir natürlich ideal!
Wie gesagt bei mir keine Alternative...


----------



## mete (22. April 2015)

Radfahren ist immer eine Alternative! ich bin jahrelang jeden Tag 40-50km zur Uni und wieder zurück


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2015)

Also Philipp dann fang mal an zu trainieren. Wenn du mit dem Studium fertig bist, solltest du richtig fit sein


----------



## mete (22. April 2015)

Man muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass die Alternativen (Bahn) nicht wirklich schneller waren. Auto in B ohnehin nicht. Wenn ich die Hälfte der Zeit gebraucht hätte, wäre ich aber wahrscheinlich auch schwach geworden .


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Rad auch schneller als mit der Bahn. Außerdem bin ich nicht an den Fahrplan gebunden und muss nicht einen Kilometer über den Campus laufen. Das kommt aber auch auf die Veranstaltung an.


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also Philipp dann fang mal an zu trainieren. Wenn du mit dem Studium fertig bist, solltest du richtig fit sein


Hab gar kein Unirad und will mein RR da net abstellen...Auf ungeduscgt durch die Uni laufen hab ich auch keinen Bock


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah wegen diesem
> Bahnstreik kommt der ganze Pöbel mit'm Auto zur Uni und ich hab ne viertelstunde im Parkhaus nen Parkplatz gesucht


Du brauchst so ein Teil 




http://www.trendsderzukunft.de/gyrokopter-werden-die-tragschrauber-zum-auto-der-zukunft/2010/10/18/

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Au jaaaaah Meinst du der is käuflich bevor ich hier mit der uni gedeicht bin??


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2015)

...brauchst ihn nur kaufen. 

http://www.golem.de/news/flugauto-pal-v-one-absolviert-jungfernflug-1204-90944.html
http://www.geektime.com/2014/07/10/pal-vs-flying-car-coming-in-2016-for-a-small-price-of-395k/
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Toll da kann ich ja billiger nochmal Haus neben der Uni bauen oder nen eigenen Lehrstuhl aufmachen... madddas Lehrstuhl für Endgegnertum oder so


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2015)

Als Chef aller Endgegner brauchst du nicht mehr zur Uni


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2015)

Heute wieder mit der Uni Truppe unterwegs gewesen: 3h mit 81km - Hf-Schnitt 100bpm Hfmax 154bpm


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute wieder mit der Uni Truppe unterwegs gewesen: 3h mit 81km - Hf-Schnitt 100bpm Hfmax 154bpm


Ziehe dich bloß warm an 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (22. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Heute wieder mit der Uni Truppe unterwegs gewesen: 3h mit 81km - Hf-Schnitt 100bpm Hfmax 154bpm


Da hätte ich ja schon keinen Bock drauf


----------



## InoX (23. April 2015)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



maddda schrieb:


> Da hätte ich ja schon keinen Bock drauf


Ach,
 es gibt Gründe da fährt man gerne mit 







losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Stimmt habbich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2015)

Nee, die waren gestern nicht dabei. Allerdings wollte ich ohnehin Rekom fahren.


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

3 Stunden Rekom...kann man au mal machen^^


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2015)

Bisher 999km diesen Monat


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bisher 999km diesen Monat


Kontrolliere mal die Eingabe des Radumfanges am Tacho 
...da kann was nicht stimmen 























...sind bestimmt schon 1000 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2015)

Wenn man die Meters zur Uni mit einrechnet sowieso


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bisher 999km diesen Monat


 14000hm auf 650km und kein schw**** Rennrad unterm hintern gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> 14000hm auf 650km und kein schw**** Rennrad unterm hintern gehabt


Wie haste das geschafft... Rolle schräg gestellt?...Kasten Bier unterm Vorderrad? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Immer bei uns die Wendeltreppe rauf und wieder runtergefahren

Nee einfach nur Mountainbike gefahren. Wir haben hier das totale Sägezahnprofil. Selten mehr als 200hm pro anstieg, dafür wirds nie wirklich flach


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

Da geht's dir doch noch gut... bei uns sind es nur 100Hm 
Sieh dir meine 46,0 km-Radfahrt auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/activities/288615349

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Musst nur mehr fahren Aus dem Höhenprofil kann man auch viel an Hm rausholen.

Das war gestern:




Und das is mein Lieblingsberg80hm auf 500m


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

Die rote Linie ist interessant... sieht ziemlich relaxt aus.  

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Wenn ich zu dem Dingen fahre sag ich immer nur zu Hause, dass ich am Berg Buße tun bin. Dann wissen die bescheid


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2015)

Wenn du ein Drittel langsamer als ich fährst, schaffst du natürlich entsprechend weniger Kilometer 

Achso, ich hatte übrigens bisher im April 13000hm


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

War das meiste Crosser/RR oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2015)

Schon der größere Teil, ja.


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. April 2015)

Straßentraining mit dem MTB macht doch nur der Peter H. so schnell


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2015)

Lasst mich nur mal gesund werden... dann laufe ich die naechsten 3 Wochen Urlaub Amok und knack alle Rekorde 

Edit:... wenn das hier nur jemand liest


----------



## maddda (23. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Straßentraining mit dem MTB macht doch nur der Peter H. so schnell


VOn dem habbich ne XTR Kurbel gekauft. Das muss in Sundern mich dann auch schnell machen


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Morgen!
Warte grad auf meinen Schwedischkurs. Kann schon bis 10 zähln

Gleich dann noch kurz Vorbelastung. Hoffentlich läuft die schlecht, damit das Rennen dann gut läuft^^


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

Exakt


----------



## Thomas B. (24. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Gleich dann noch kurz Vorbelastung. Hoffentlich läuft die schlecht, damit das Rennen dann gut läuft^^


Wie fällt die Vorbelastung bei dir aus in etwa, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Wie fällt die Vorbelastung bei dir aus in etwa, wenn ich fragen darf?


Fahre ca. Ne Stunde nicht mehr. Eher dann Richtung GA. So 2-3 mal kurz antreten Richtung EB aber auf keinen Fall zu lange. Locker ausrollen danach.

Ob du jetzt ne Vorbelastung fährst oder net musste testen. Manche kommen auch mit Pause am Tag vorher besser klar. Wenn ich Vorbelastung fahre, mache ich den Tag vor der Vorbelastung Pause.Is eher ne individuelle Sache.


----------



## xeitto (24. April 2015)

moin zusammen. mich hat's vorgestern mit 35 kmh über den lenker gespickt. schön mit dem kopf zuerst... flacher trail ohne besonderes hindernis und muss wohl beim antreten mit dem pedal irgendwo hängen geblieben sein. ging zu schnell. da hab ich jetzt ein paar tage was von  aber wenigstens nix ernsthaft kaputt...

und noch viel schlimmer: es soll das ganze WE regnen und ich will noch 2 lange einheiten vor riva machen


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Marcel und ich müssen bei dem Wetter Rennen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (24. April 2015)

Ist ja viel einfacher. Beim Rennen muss man, egal wie das Wetter ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2015)

du machst Sachen... Ich futter noch bis Sonntag Antibiotika. Aber morgen und Sonntag darf ich locker auf der Rolle warm fahren und Kraft machen, hat der Doc gesagt


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Das hört sich doch schomma gut an


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 



xeitto schrieb:


> moin zusammen. mich hat's vorgestern mit 35 kmh über den lenker gespickt. schön mit dem kopf zuerst... flacher trail ohne besonderes hindernis und muss wohl beim antreten mit dem pedal irgendwo hängen geblieben sein. ging zu schnell. da hab ich jetzt ein paar tage was von  aber wenigstens nix ernsthaft kaputt...
> 
> und noch viel schlimmer: es soll das ganze WE regnen und ich will noch 2 lange einheiten vor riva machen


Bist du nicht der, der kürzlich erst einen Fahrlehrer hatte 

...nur gut das nix schlimmeres passiert ist. 

Ich denke, es liegt an den sich ständig ändernden Bikes die man benutzt 
...da kann man schonmal mit der Bodenfreiheit am gerade benutztem Rad durcheinander kommen. 







losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## onkel_doc (24. April 2015)

moin...bin auch gerade an einer antibiotika kur...
wegen meiner zahngeschichte...
aber bis riva solte es gehen...

leider ist mein neues projekt no ned da...

niner go's to riva...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

Gerade mal festgestellt, dass mein Hope 40T-Rex noch aussieht wie neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Alter Stampfer Hauptsache Grundlage im schnitt bei 300Watt wa
Hab gerade mal ne Mail an on one geschrieben. Meine CFK Starrgabel könnte fritte sein. Innendrin hat die einen mittelsteg, da wo der Schaft in die Krone übergeht und da scheinen gut 4mm Fasern rausgebrochen zu sein und daneben zu hängen...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

Kurz überlegt 36T Mono zu fahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich auch den 40T Expander in Sundern nicht gebraucht.
Schön wärs 

EDITH sagt: Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Wolltest du in Sundern Starr fahren?  Wie ist dir das denn aufgefallen?


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

34er wird in Sundern auch reichen. Ich brauch da schon eher die Kadenz. Stampfen tu ich nur in der ebene und dann richtig

Überlege mir fürn Alfsee nen 38er Mono zuzulegen...das aufs fully und ich kann die Wiesenstücke durchballern. Angeblich sollen ja mehr "Trails" kommen. Wenn die Jungs "Trails" mit "Holperwiesenstück" gleichsetzten wäre das ne option


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

Na, 
seid ihr heiß Jungs? 

Fahrt ihr im gleichen Rennen 
?

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Wir stehen sogar im gleichen Startblock. Erst wir, dann die Lizenzler und dahinter der Pöbel


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

Natürlich fahren wir im gleichen Rennen, das erhöht den Unterhaltungsfaktor. 

Ich hab ja noch das 36er WolfTooth am Primal, das kann ich am Alfsee fahren. Oder aber den Crosser


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kurz überlegt 36T Mono zu fahren. Letztes Jahr habe ich auch den 40T Expander in Sundern nicht gebraucht.
> Schön wärs
> 
> EDITH sagt: Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Wolltest du in Sundern Starr fahren?  Wie ist dir das denn aufgefallen?


Nee sundern wollte ich net starr fahren. Liegt hier ausgebaut rum und ich wollte sie eigentlich verkaufen. Hab einfach mal oben reingeguckt^^


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

Wobei sich Sundern gut dafür eignen würde.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Nee  in sundern treff ich immer mit minem Glück äste die Quer liegen usw. Wenn ich mitm Kopp unterm lenker fahre muss die Gabel die Fehler ausbögeln.

In Grafschaft wäre ne Starrgabel was


----------



## xeitto (24. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Allerseits
> 
> 
> Bist du nicht der, der kürzlich erst einen Fahrlehrer hatte
> ...


wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am Limit


Eine gewagte These 
...aber im Prinzip auch wieder richtig. 

Wenn ich nicht auf mein Herz höre und weiterfahre als gäbe es kein nächstes Mal, falle ich auch um bevor ich den Gipfel erreicht habe. 
Einmal war ich kurz davor... brauche ich aber nicht nochmal 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2015)

ICH WILL AUCH!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

UMFALLEN?! WARUM SCHREISST DU SO?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2015)

Weil ich Biken will!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

Sascha, du willst nicht nur biken... du musst auch 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. April 2015)

...eh der Gummipreis steigt 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Soo vorbelastung is rum. War so lala. Also wird das Rennen gut

So hab von OnOne ne Nachricht zurückbekommen.
Muss die Gabel hinschicken.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. April 2015)

Vorbelastung ist nie geil. Aber es war gutes Wetter und ich hab erstmal die Kurbel falsch angebaut. Bei SRAM kann man ja die Kurbelarme auch verdreht anbauen. Als ich vorm Haus eingeklickt hab, dachte ich erst ich hätte das Radfahren verlernt.


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorbelastung ist nie geil. Aber es war gutes Wetter und ich hab erstmal die Kurbel falsch angebaut. Bei SRAM kann man ja die Kurbelarme auch verdreht anbauen. Als ich vorm Haus eingeklickt hab, dachte ich erst ich hätte das Radfahren verlernt.


Besser heute als morgen im Startblock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2015)

DAS muss man auch erstmal schaffen
Vorbelastung MUSS sich Scheisse anfühlen


----------



## Thomas B. (24. April 2015)

Hmm, genau heute, einen Tag vor Sundern, meldet sich bei der Vorbelastung irgend nen Muskel auf der rechten Arschseite. Hoffe, das ist morgen wieder wech. Ker ker ker...


----------



## maddda (24. April 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Hmm, genau heute, einen Tag vor Sundern, meldet sich bei der Vorbelastung irgend nen Muskel auf der rechten Arschseite. Hoffe, das ist morgen wieder wech. Ker ker ker...


Is immer so vorm Rennen. Man hat das gefühl, dass das Rad plötzlich nicht mehr passt, oder dass der Schuh drückt, den man schon lange fährt oder irgendein Muskel spielt nicht mit Vollig normal. Nachm Startschuss denkt man dann nicht mehr drüber nach


----------



## Thomas B. (24. April 2015)

Danke, genau das wollte ich hören!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2015)

Heute (bzw. gestern, also Freitag) das erste mal bei 'ner Critical Mass mitgefahren. Waren das viele Leute und das bei dem super Wetter


----------



## InoX (25. April 2015)

In Berlin? Muss da echt krass sein. In Potsdam sind es schon viele webn 40 Leute dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2015)

Jop, war hier. Viele Hunderte. Es war echt voll. Vor allem am Großen Stern oder Ernst-Reuter-Platz sehr geil


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2015)

Moin,

in Rostock ist es auch eher klein und fein


----------



## xeitto (25. April 2015)

Guten Morgen & den Rennfahrern heute viel Erfolg! Lassts krachen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen! hier pisst es schön:/ ich werde mich wohl nach dem mittag essen 2 folgen southpark auf der Rolle warm fahren und dann noch bissle kraft machen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ohne Brille habe ich Crystal Meth gelesen 


Hier passt das Wetter noch 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Rennberichte....welches KB sich bewährt hat 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2015)

http://my6.raceresult.com/33770/results?lang=de#1_94251C


----------



## maddda (25. April 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> http://my6.raceresult.com/33770/results?lang=de#1_94251C


Gegen Marcel is auf der Strecke kaum ein Kraut gewachsen
Am ende sah es so aus:
Marcel Platz 11/573 2:04:08
Ich Platz 26/573 2:11:31

Bin aber zufrieden 15 Plätze weiter vorne als letztes JahrForm fühlt sich ganz ok an.
Nen bissl aufgeregt hat mich die Startphase. Man kann doch nicht das Führungsfahrzeug nur 25-30km/h fahren lassen-.- Da entzerrt sich gar nix (ersten paar kilometer sind Straße) Letztes Jahr sind die deutlich schneller gefahren...und haben das Rennen früher freigegeben.

Für die zahlenfetischisten:


----------



## Thomas B. (25. April 2015)

Ich war heute auch in Sundern dabei und bin glücklich und heile zurück nach Hause gekommen. Der Muskel von gestern war heute tatsächlich still, so dass ich keine Probleme hatte. Wirklich merkwürdig, was der Körper manchmal da mit einem treibt...


----------



## maddda (25. April 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch in Sundern dabei und bin glücklich und heile zurück nach Hause gekommen. Der Muskel von gestern war heute tatsächlich still, so dass ich keine Probleme hatte. Wirklich merkwürdig, was der Körper manchmal da mit einem treibt...


Sag ich doch


----------



## InoX (26. April 2015)

Wahnsinn. Gut gemacht Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt22 (26. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,
kurze Störung: ich bräuchte eure Hilfe. Ich habe gerade den Gabelschaft meiner SID gekürzt und dazu auch den Zug des Pushlocs entfernt. Wahrscheinlich stell ich mich ein bisschen blöd an, aber ich bekomm den neuen Zug einfach nicht mehr reingeschoben. Der will nicht ums Eck...
Muss ich die obere Abdeckung noch lösen? Die lässt sich zumindest nicht so leicht anheben...oder muss ich doch an die Schraube an der Rückseite ran?

Danke Euch!


----------



## Phippsy (26. April 2015)

Nimm das Teil mal vom Lenker, dann solltest du an der Seite eine Schraube sehen. Wenn du die löst, müsste sich die Abdeckung auf dem "Arm" samt dem Drücker rausziehen lassen. Innen drin funktioniert das Pushloc dann wie ein Kugelschreiber. Den Zug wieder passend in den Drucker zu bekommen ist ein Geduldspiel und vorm Zusammensetzen darfst du das ganze Teil ordentlich fetten. 
Wie hast du den Zug überhaupt rausbekommen ohne es zu öffnen?

Edith: Achso, über den Gummipfropfen am Ende. K.A. obs da nen Trick gibt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
das Wetter hält sich noch bei uns... Regen zieht vorbei 

Push geht auch wieder?...




maddda schrieb:


> Gegen Marcel is auf der Strecke kaum ein Kraut gewachsen
> Am ende sah es so aus:
> Marcel Platz 11/573 2:04:08
> Ich Platz 26/573 2:11:31
> ...


Tolle Leistung 
Ich verneige mich... und nichts kaputt gemacht 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (26. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
> das Wetter hält sich noch bei uns... Regen zieht vorbei
> 
> Push geht auch wieder?...
> ...


Stimmt wir haben garnix putt gemacht Fast schon gespenstisch


----------



## mete (26. April 2015)

morjen....seit fast zwei Wochen krank...ich könnte kotzen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2015)

Troeste dich: ich futter heute auch den 5. und letzten Tag Antibiotika, nach nach 3 Wochen latentem Halsweh/Schluckbeschwerden.
Gestern war ich zwar 30 Minuten auf der Rolle warm fahren fuer Krafttraining, aber bei der ersten Kniebeuge gemerkt, das es keine gute Idee ist (keine sorge, war mit dem Doc abgesprochen).
Ich mache heute nix und geh morgen wenn Luke im Kiga ist locker 1-2h biken...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2015)

klingt ja alles sehr  doof....gute Besserung

mal ne Frage wenn ich vorne nur ein Kettenblatt montieren möchte brauch ich da ne zweifach oder dreifach Kurbel?
Suche auch ne Syntace Carbon in 27,2


----------



## InoX (26. April 2015)

hatte bis jetzt immer nur dreifach Kurbeln und habe das einzelne Blatt  auf die mittlere Position gebastelt. Ich habe aber auch nch nie eine Kettenlinie gemessen. Es hat auch so funktioniert.


----------



## xeitto (26. April 2015)

Sooo... letzte harte Einheit vor Riva gemacht und es lief bestens. Position auf dem Bike passt jetzt, alles funktioniert. Bin auch bergab mit dem Hardtail nicht langsamer als mit dem Scalpel, bin aber mal gespannt wie sehr ich es dann beim Marathon gegen Ende in den Beinen oder Rücken merke.

Nächste Woche bin ich 4 Tage geschäftlich in Berlin und dann gehts direkt nach Riva. Ganz tolle Vorbereitungswoche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. April 2015)

gib dann mal ne Feedback zu den Beinen und den Rücken, Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2015)

sieht doch brauchbar aus und mal 2-3 Tage Ruhe sind vor nem Marathon nicht zwingend falsch...


----------



## xeitto (26. April 2015)

das stimmt. hätte trotzdem gern weniger reiserei. aber ist eben so... wird schon


----------



## maddda (26. April 2015)

Gut 4 Tage sind etwas viel. Habs nicht ganz so gerne, wenn vor dem Rennen die komplette "Spannung" ausm Muskel raus ist. Sprich dass man sich so schlapp fühlt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2015)

Bei beim einem xc gebe ich dir recht, aber bei einem langen Marathon fahre ich meist eh erstmal"chillig" los...


----------



## maddda (26. April 2015)

Wenn lang bei dir 100km heißt gebe ich dir recht. Wenns nur 50-80km sind muss von anfang an der Kopp untern lenker und am ende wird überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2015)

50km ist nicht lang. Lang ist alles ab 5h Renndauer. Gardasee reichen auch 80km um lang zu sein


----------



## xeitto (26. April 2015)

ich will dieses jahr unter 5h bleiben auf der grande. also quasi kurzstrecke


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2015)

So! Auch wieder mit Internet zugegen. Philipp hats ja schon gesagt, lief ganz passabel dafür dass ich morgens noch echte Magenprobleme hatte (5x auf Klo bevor ich im Auto saß). Zum Frühstück ging auch nur ein Croissant runter.

Ein gewisser Herr P.H. vom Team2Beat musste im Gelände in unserer Großgruppe (~50 Fahrer) ja so hart aufs Gas drücken, dass ich die erste halbe Stunde fast vom Sattel gefallen bin - und aus der Gruppe. Danach war die Gruppe klein genug und mein Magen in Ordnung um selbst für längere Zeit das Tempo zu bestimmen. Am Ende haben wir noch einige eingeholt und die Gruppe komplett gesprengt. Bin dann als erster der "in Sicht" liegenden ins Ziel gefahren. Das hat für Platz 11 Gesamt und AK Platz 5 gereicht. Leider die Top10 knapp verfehlt - aber um einen Platz zum Vorjahr verbessert 

Ich trainiere nur so, dass ich im Rennen so lange brauche wie ich auch Bock auf Training habe.


----------



## maddda (26. April 2015)

Starten kann der Herr. Das Stimmt Ich war hinten in dem Gruppenfetzen der wohl nicht mehr ran kam... Alles zu mit fahrern. Am ende hab ich mich von versprengtem Fetzen zu versprengtem Fetzen gehangelt^^


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2015)

Herr H. meinte es hätte für 5. Platz AK auch noch einen Sachpreis gegeben. Allerdings bin ich direkt auf die Landstraße und zum Auto. Meine Oma hatte Geburtstag und wir mussten noch 300km nach Bayern fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2015)

Ich bin auch mal übereifrig zu einer Familienfeier abgefahren... später hab ich in den Listen meinen ersten 3.Platz AK bei einem 80km Marathon lesen können. 
Hatte mich auch nicht so gefühlt das ich damit rechnen konnte. 
Zum Glück war es nicht das einzige Mal für mich auf dem Treppchen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (27. April 2015)

Moooin!
Passiert auch regelmäßig bei Rennen mit Preisgeldern nach Bundesoffenen Rennen....Da bekommt man bei den Herren ja iwe bis Platz 15 Geld


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2015)

Super geil... mein Edge510 ist auf dem Weg zum Versender... geht nicht mehr an :/ Jetzt musste ich erstmal den 500er von meinem  Dad ausleihen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2015)

Meins geht noch. Deshalb muss ich das gleich mal ausführen 

Wuhuuuu:



> Die Achse wurde ausgetauscht. Sie erhalten ein Achsupgrade auf die Ultimateachse.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

... wir waren spielen 

http://scontent-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...=eed5bef9000f09ac67ce5aabbf1ef535&oe=553E4A41


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2015)

Du bist ja ein richtiger Fahrtechniker! Respekt


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2015)

Das macht mit dem Gerät auch richtig Spaß... und damit kann man auch wieder hochfahren... auf 4km 450 Hm 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2015)

Sieht spassig aus...sowas koennte ich hier noch brauchen


----------



## Crimson_ (27. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> 14000hm auf 650km und kein schw**** Rennrad unterm hintern gehabt


Ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht all zu böse, aber schwucken Rennrad hat sich zumindest für Sundern ausgezahlt


----------



## maddda (27. April 2015)

Nee weiß ich doch...Sundern is ja auch ne Rennradstrecke
Fahre im moment ja auch nur net rennrad weil ich meins gerade a bisserl überhole. Bald kommt die 11fach Sram


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2015)

Morgen! Ich wäre gerade drauf, das die Flaschen fertig desinfiziert sind... Heute Nacht findet Jakob alle 2h toll!
Draußen pisst es und ich freu mich schon auf die 90 Minuten Intervalle auf der Rolle morgen früh


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. April 2015)

Guten Morgen


----------



## maddda (28. April 2015)

Moooin!
Hier is im gegensatz zu gestern wieder Bombenwetter Gleich erstmal ne runde GA


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...in der Woche kann es ruhig regnen 

2 Stunden ist doch ein guter Rhythmus 

"Liebe Familie Guthmann,
wir haben für Sie für die gewünschte Zeit Platz 43 ( wie letztes Jahr ) reserviert, danke. Freuen uns
auf ein Wiedersehen im Sommer.
Herzliche Grüße
Herta und Richard Kaserer"
Camping Cevedale in Goldrain /Vinschgau   09.-23.08.2015
http://www.camping-cevedale.com/

Hoffentlich kommt  nichts dazwischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2015)

sooo... 1h Rolle mit 3x 12 Minuten Over/Under (1/2)... das birnt! 
... aber ich glaube die Antibiotikareste vom Wochenende hab ich jetzt raus gebrannt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. April 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sooo... 1h Rolle mit 3x 12 Minuten Over/Under (1/2)... das birnt!
> ... aber ich glaube die Antibiotikareste vom Wochenende hab ich jetzt raus gebrannt!


Jetzt musst du nur gut lüften... sonst inhalierst du es später wieder ein 






...finde ich gut 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (29. April 2015)

Morgen Jungs!
Bin grad schon in der muckibude.
You can't spell legendary without leg day


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. April 2015)

Moin,

und ich auf der Suche nach ne Kaffee


----------



## maddda (29. April 2015)

... Ohne den geht nix


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. April 2015)

selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2015)

Nie!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...habt ihr schon eure Kollegen getröstet.... striktes Kaffeeverbot   ... ich meine die rot-blaue Fangemeinde 




losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2015)

Hihi, war erstaunlich ruhig hier im Straßenzug!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2015)

Ohne Kaffee wuerd ich die letzten 2 Wochen nicht aufrecht gehen koennen... ok eigentlich nie, aber im Moment extrem


----------



## maddda (29. April 2015)

Der Tag heute fängt schon gut an. Veranstaltungsausfall Kann jetzt gemütlich zu Hause mitagessen


----------



## Junior97 (29. April 2015)

Morgen 
jemand von euch in Willingen am Start ?


----------



## Thomas B. (29. April 2015)

Ich!


----------



## xeitto (30. April 2015)

Moin. Der Tag geht gut los... Laptop im Hotel liegen lassen und an der Sicherheitskontrolle im Flughafen gemerkt. Aaaaaahhh....


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...so ein Kettenriss am Stadtrad ist auch nicht ohne 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Moin. Der Tag geht gut los... Laptop im Hotel liegen lassen und an der Sicherheitskontrolle im Flughafen gemerkt. Aaaaaahhh....


Argh! 
Sowas kenn ich-.- braucht man überhaupt net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Wie laueft das nun? Schicken dir es dir? Bist du nochmal zurrueck?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Ich wollte schon mal ein Messer durch die Sicherheitskontrolle bringen - hat nicht geklappt. War aber tief im Fotorucksack verbuddelt und hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht. Da kleiner Flughafen -> schnell zum Auto laufen, Messer wegschließen und wieder rein. 

Ist aber ein anderes Kaliber als Laptop im Hotel...


----------



## xeitto (30. April 2015)

Die schicken es mir. Jetzt gehts eh erstmal nach Riva. Am Montag brauch ich das ding halt wieder. Zurück ging nicht bei Abflug um 6:20 Uhr morgens...


----------



## xeitto (30. April 2015)

Aber da wird man ganz schnell wieder dran erinnert backups zu machen und alles mit Passwort zu schützen. Da bin ich nicht so der beste drin :/


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Hab auch zu Hause sonne externe 1TB Festplatte. Da sichere ich zumindest Regelmäßig alle unisachen drauf. Nicht auszudenken die Panik wenn mir der Laptop geklaut wird oder die Festplatte crasht. Hausarbeiten usw wäre alles weg


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon mal ein Messer durch die Sicherheitskontrolle bringen - hat nicht geklappt. War aber tief im Fotorucksack verbuddelt und hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht. Da kleiner Flughafen -> schnell zum Auto laufen, Messer wegschließen und wieder rein.


Mittlerweile kannst du Sachen, die du vergessen hast und nicht mitnehmen darfst, in einen Umschlag bei der Sicherheitskontrolle packen und die senden es dir zu (zurück zum Auto bringen ist natürlich definitiv billiger, wenn man denn mit dem Auto anreist; habe ich noch nie gemacht).
Das, was beim letzten Flug am meisten Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen hat, war mein Nintendo 2DS. Damit musste ich zur Sprengstoffkontrolle


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Komisch als ich aus den USA zurückkam hat noch nicht mal meine angeschossene vierteldollarmünze für aufmerksamkeit gesorgt. Diverse Montionshülsen (ich glaube sie waren alle leeer...aber man munkelt man munkelt) bei meinen mitreisenden auch nicht. Typischer Schüleraustausch zu den Rednecks halt


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...so ein Kettenriss am Stadtrad ist auch nicht ohne
> 
> jeschickt middem Smardföhn


Du bin überigens vom 19 Juni bis 22 Juni in Chemintz beim 24h Rennen zweier fahren Also wenn du noch nix vorhast? Is ja bei dir inner nähe oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Du bin überigens vom 19 Juni bis 22 Juni in Chemintz beim 24h Rennen zweier fahren Also wenn du noch nix vorhast? Is ja bei dir inner nähe oder?


Stimmt, ich wollte glaube letztes Jahr auch mal anfeuern kommen. 
Das WE ist leider in Biesenrode /Ostharz ein MA an dem ich immer teilnehme. (Sa/So) 
Sonst würde ich mir das nicht nehmen lassen, euch mal live zu sehen. 
Aus Karl-Marx-Stadt kommt ja meine Frau... die hätte ich dann auch im Boot. 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Ach schade. Aber ich dachte ich melde mich mal vorher...hätten ja glück haben können


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Falls ich mir bis dahin bei meinem rumgehopse mit dem Slide einen wichtigen Muskel für'n MA, was ich nicht glaube , zerre... komm ich nach Chemnitz 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Deal! Ich schmeiß dir dann auch den grill an


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Straßenpreise sind raus:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/s?q=xt+m8000


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Hab mal wieder bissle gefilmt, geschnippelt und bearbeitet...





Doof: meine GoPro hat zwei kleine Kratzer auf der inneren Linse :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

...ein Film für langsames Internet 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Probier nochmal... hatte es noch privat


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Neue Maxle Lite Ultimate fürs Primal  Danke bike24


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Sieht praktisch aus... die 11x XT koennte die erste Shimano seit langem sein. Wobei ich lieber die XT mit ner X1/X01 kombinieren wuerde.


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Die neue XT ist sooooo gekauft. Warte aber noch ein paar Wochen, Preise gehen ja immer runter.
Gehen denn auch XTR Shifter? Könnte man fast noch auf XTR Bremsen umbauen. Wobei die XX noch gut funzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Cooles Programm, sieht gut aus. 
Und, 
*du brauchst keinen Crosser ...sondern ENDURO 
*du brauchst eine 180 er Scheibe 
*und die Spitzkehre hätte ich so rausgeschnitten 
*du brauchst einen Brustgurt 

...schönes Wetter haste gehabt. 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Ich habe es vor so zu machen:
X01 Gripshift...X1 Schaltwerk...XT 11-42 kassette. Das ganze dann ans Fully. Werde auch sofort kaufen, wenn die erhältlich ist. Dauert ja leider noch bis Juni
Hardtail soll wegen ultradistanz noch zweifach bleiben. Da lohnt sich die umrüstung auf 11fach net.

Grad eben schomma ne 11fach kassette fürs RR bestelltWird dann ne Rival 22 die dadran kommt.


@Marcel ich dachte du wolltest nen 10er ritzel haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

- Garmin Virb... ist echt gut.
- Enduro? Ehrlich? Fuer was? Bin ich zu langsam?
- 180er? Warum??? Ich habe nichtmal am Gardasee mehr als 160/140 gebraucht 
- ich bin ehrlich  die ist vom Winkel und dem 50cm Absatz IM Scheitelpunkt her einfach nicht fahrbar.
- Brustgurt: ist vorhanden, ich wollte aber mal das unter dem Sattel testen.
- War geil gestern


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Watt ne Strecke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich habe es vor so zu machen:
> X01 Gripshift...X1 Schaltwerk...XT 11-42 kassette. Das ganze dann ans Fully. Werde auch sofort kaufen, wenn die erhältlich ist. Dauert ja leider noch bis Juni
> Hardtail soll wegen ultradistanz noch zweifach bleiben. Da lohnt sich die umrüstung auf 11fach net.
> 
> ...


Wusste nicht, dass es 11-42 gibt. Dachte es gibt nur 11-40.


Geile Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Enduro....für den Spieltrieb 

Spitzkehre schaffst du mit Übung 

180 für mehr Reserven... 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Das ist meine standard: ich will 1000hm hoch und dann schnell heim Strecke. 
Normal geht die bis ganz runter nur Singletrail, aber dann brauch ich 15 Minuten länger bis ich zuhause bin und kann nicht bis vor die Haustür rollen. 
darum wird auf halber Höhe Richtung Heimat direkt abgebogen musste dem Schwiegervater noch dem PC fertig machen.
Von dem dem Gipfel gibt es mindestens noch 3 andere gleichwertige Abfahrten mit 100% trails

Mehr Spaß? Ich bin die trails sich schon mit dem specki Enduro runter. Wesentlich schneller und Spanier geht es fast nicht. 
Reserven? Sind da noch drin. Wenn ich da runter richtig gas gebe hab ich die Protektorweste an.

Kommst her und zeigst mir wie man die kehre fährt das ist so viel Absatz, das man es gerade so schafft, ohne auf zu setzten. Vor ein paar Jahren lag da noch ein zwischen Fels da ging es gerade noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Da musste halt den Fels wieder hinrollen. 

Bei FB gibt es ein Video im Moment... bekomme es aber nicht hierher 
...Tom Oehler 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

...so mach ich es aber nicht 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Die Ideee is megageil! Muss ich mal probierenSo stösst man mitm HR net gegen den Berg. Genial"!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Ich will Sascha besuchen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Geht an der stellte nicht, da die Kurve zu schmal ist und die Landung zu verblockt wäre... Ich mach dir nächstes mal ein Bild.
Ach ja: hab gerade noch auf die dicke 120/6mbit Leitung upgegraded, dann kann ich auch Full HD hochladen


----------



## maddda (30. April 2015)

Bin gerade am überlegen...ich glaube in Neheim fahr ich langstrecke...


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Fühle mich auch im Moment so, als könnte ich locker Langstrecke fahren. Sundern 2:04h mit 171bpm avg  Von Kuhschisshagen zurück zum Start, 34er Schnitt über die Straße locker mit 150er Puls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2015)

Ich fahr nächstes Wochenende erstmal ein Uphill rennen aber das woe drauf fahre ich wohl auch Langdistanz in Bad Wildbad. Es gibt zwar parallel noch ein uphill der zum Tälercup gehört, aber ich hab Bock drauf


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2015)

Woah, die Maxle Ultimate ist echt geil. Fühlt sich direkt 10x besser als die normale Lite Axle an und kein Spiel mehr


----------



## mete (30. April 2015)

So, heute mal 3X3 EB angetestet, obwohl noch nicht 100% fit...aber ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf herumoxidieren bei dem Wetter .


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

...mal kein Leichtbau 

Schön das es aufwärts geht, Matthias 


jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Moin

MAche gleich erstmal nen 20min FTP test..So spaßeshalber. Mehr oder weniger eher um den Sponser Activator zu testen. Dazu noch ne Ampulle Red Beet Vitirnox. Alles eben nach plan in die Figur geschüttet. JEtzt noch  ca. ne Stunde warten. Mir is schon gespannt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (1. Mai 2015)

Moin,

Madda nadann viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Werd ich haben...Das schwedischvokabelnlernen geht gefühlt schon schneller als sonst...das wird gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...det Wetter sieht jarnich so schlecht aus 

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Werd ich haben...Das schwedischvokabelnlernen geht gefühlt schon schneller als sonst...das wird gut


Nicht so schnell, sonst kotzt du wieder


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Wieso wieder?

Die Runde FTP is gut gelaufen. Ersten paar minuten liefen leicht zäh, dann gings aber ordentlich nach vorne.Brauch jez erstmal nen Kaffee^^ war hart.

Überigens hab ich seit neustem nen Engange by AxLightness lenker auffer Rolle. Sicher is sicher


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

oha!


----------



## Fischie (1. Mai 2015)

krasse Beinansicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

UND? CP20 = ?

Hier schuettet es aus Eimern... eine Folge BreakingBad zum Warmfahren und jetzt noch bissle Eisen schienben...


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

333,24 Watt bei 74,0 kg, sprich 4,503 W/kg über 20 min. Hab jetzt aber nicht extra dafür iwe mehr regeneriert oder gar getapert.


Fischie schrieb:


> krasse Beinansicht


Die Abflussrohre hab ich von meinem Vater bzw dessen Vater geerbt Sehen aber nur bei/kurz nach größerer Belastung so extrem aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Sauber auf 4,5 Watt/Kg komm ich aktuell auch 
Du sollst auch nicht speziell drauf trainieren! Der CP20 ist kein Schwanzvergleich und interessiert im Rennen keinen. Es ist ein Trainingswerkzeug! Zudem wuerde ich nur Werte von gleichen Geraeten 1:1 vergleichen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Ich will ein Powermeter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

hihi


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sauber auf 4,5 Watt/Kg komm ich aktuell auch
> Du sollst auch nicht speziell drauf trainieren! Der CP20 ist kein Schwanzvergleich und interessiert im Rennen keinen. Es ist ein Trainingswerkzeug! Zudem wuerde ich nur Werte von gleichen Geraeten 1:1 vergleichen.


Klar eben drum. Vor allem gilt das ja für die Trainingsbereiche und im Training bist du ja auch eigentlich nie in der Form wie vor nem (wichtigen) Rennen

Seit ich mit der Wattmessrolle trainiere hab ich auch nen halbwegs gutes Gefühl dafür entwickelt wie viel Watt ich auch draußen ca. Trete


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Richtig, Rennergebnisse zählen. 
Alles andere ist Käse


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

da kommt wieder der "Wattfreie" 
Aber kommscho ne X9 GXP Stages fuer dein Harry kostet echt nicht die Welt... bei dem was wir hier so in die Raeder versenken, sowohl Zeit als auch Geld...


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da kommt wieder der "Wattfreie"
> Aber kommscho ne X9 GXP Stages fuer dein Harry kostet echt nicht die Welt... bei dem was wir hier so in die Raeder versenken, sowohl Zeit als auch Geld...


Wo soll die Kohle auch sonst hin??? 
Bkool is noch günstiger wenn man die kleine lautere Rolle nimmt da sinds iwe knapp 400€


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da kommt wieder der "Wattfreie"
> Aber kommscho ne X9 GXP Stages fuer dein Harry kostet echt nicht die Welt... bei dem was wir hier so in die Raeder versenken, sowohl Zeit als auch Geld...


Wenn dann an den Crosser, da würde ich viel lieber steuern und da trainiere ich im Moment auch 80%. Rennen ist da ohnehin noch mal anders.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Rennen fahren einiges Profis sogar ohne pulsmesser. Da kommts drauf an WAS geht und das merkt man selber und nicht auf irgendwelche bereiche


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Ne 105er Stages kostet kaum mehr als die bcool Rolle. Genaue Preise noch Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Du schreibst mal wieder in Rätseln?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. Mai 2015)

Wattmessrolle würde ich nicht nehmen. Erstens ist man da nicht sonderlich flexibel und zweitens sind die teilweise extrem ungenau. Vor allem die günstigeren Modell sind z.B. nicht temperaturkorrigiert. Je nach Trainingsdauer und Außentemperatur hat man also mitunter einen extremen Shift in den Daten. Da muss man schon >1000 EUR in etwas Venünftiges wie den Wahoo Kickr investieren und dann kann man auch gleich eine richtig leise Rolle und ein separates PM kaufen. Kabelgebundene SRM (PCV) sind zur Zeit ziemlich günstig zu haben. Wenn das Kabel mal vernünftig verlegt hat, gibt es imho nichts Zuverlässigeres.



maddda schrieb:


> Rennen fahren einiges Profis sogar ohne pulsmesser. Da kommts drauf an WAS geht und das merkt man selber und nicht auf irgendwelche bereiche



Bei einem 2h Rennen vielleicht, bei 5h und mehr muss man schon im Auge haben, dass man in den ersten 3h nicht überdreht, da kann man sich auch als Profi recht leicht verschätzen.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Nen extremen Shift in den Werten bei der bkool ggü der LD beim sportarzt von Fortuna Düsseldorf konnte ich net feststellen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Ich könnte mich am ehesten noch für eine Power2max Kurbel begeistern. Bei Stages liest man doch noch von einigen Problemen.


----------



## mete (1. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nen extremen Shift in den Werten bei der bkool ggü der LD beim sportarzt von Fortuna Düsseldorf konnte ich net feststellen.



Keine Ahnung wie die Bkool die Leistung bestimmt, üblicherweise ist das in der Preisklasse aber nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Ist aber nur angelesenes Wissen aus anderen Foren und ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät. Ich habe mich im Winter auch entscheiden müssen und bin letztlich bei Turbo-Muin und gebrauchtem SRM gelandet. Zusammen günstiger als die einzig gute Alternative (Wahoo) und ich kann das SRM auch draußen nutzen.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Der wichtigste Wattmesser ist eh das eigene Körpergefühl... Alles andere ist Ergänzung.

Am Ende zählt der Rang auf der Ergebnisliste und der Stimmt bei Marcel


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Stell dir vor ich wäre noch schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Eine Wattmessrolle wuerde ich auch nicht nehmen. Und gerade im Rennen ist ein Wattmesser oft wesentlich aussagekraeftiger als Gefuehl. Man darf das nicht mit Puls vergleichen, da liegen echt Welten dazwischen. 
Wie wurde das mal verglichen Wattmesser = Drehzahl und Puslmesser = Benzindurchflussmesser.

Beim XC ist es nur im Nachhinein interessant zum analysieren. Beim Marathon kann man sich am Berg schoen "pacen" 

Probleme mit den Stages? Ich habe nur gehoert, das sie Batterien auffressen. Ich habe 2 Stages und keine frisst Batterien (vllt 2 Batterien/Jahr). Aber ich habe einfach praeventiv eine Lage DuctTape drueber um sie nochmal 200%ig ab zu dichten 
Power2Max ist nicht doof, aber dafuer bekomme ich fast 2 Stages


----------



## mete (1. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Probleme mit den Stages? Ich habe nur gehoert, das sie Batterien auffressen. Ich habe 2 Stages und keine frisst Batterien (vllt 2 Batterien/Jahr). Aber ich habe einfach praeventiv eine Lage DuctTape drueber um sie nochmal 200%ig ab zu dichten
> Power2Max ist nicht doof, aber dafuer bekomme ich fast 2 Stages



Im Tour-Forum gibt es einen schönen Thread dazu, gefühlt jedes 2te Stages wurde mehr als 1x getauscht. Es gab aber auch Leute wie Dich, die scheinbar keine Probleme haben. Power 2Max habe ich mir jetzt auch hier im bikemarkt besorgt, damit habe ich jetzt an drei Rädern ein PM, das sollte reichen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Solangsam ist es echt seltsam, da geb ich dir recht 
Alle hacken auf Avid rum : ich hab nie Probleme 
Alle haben Probleme mit Stages : meine funktionieren einfach
Vielleicht sollte ich mal Lotto spielen? 
Aber TourForum? Was ich alleine uber das Forum hoere... naja, ganz spezieller Verein 

3 Raeder mit PM ist bei mir auch das Ziel: Wettkampfrad, Trainingsrad und Crosser


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eine Wattmessrolle wuerde ich auch nicht nehmen. Und gerade im Rennen ist ein Wattmesser oft wesentlich aussagekraeftiger als Gefuehl. Man darf das nicht mit Puls vergleichen, da liegen echt Welten dazwischen.
> Wie wurde das mal verglichen Wattmesser = Drehzahl und Puslmesser = Benzindurchflussmesser.
> 
> Beim XC ist es nur im Nachhinein interessant zum analysieren. Beim Marathon kann man sich am Berg schoen "pacen"
> ...


Da bin ich anders. Im Rennen kommt bei mir das Gefühl vor allem anderen...Aber is wie überall. Jeder is da anders


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Auf mein Gefuehl kann ich mich nicht verlassen, wenn ich mal wieder in Blutrausch verfalle


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Power2Max ist je nach Konfiguration günstiger als das Stages! 690€ neu und ich hab sogar eine Kurbel dazu.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Und ich dachte im alter wird man Weiser


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Stell dir vor ich wäre noch schneller...


Ich weiß genau wo du den Unwahrscheinleichkeitsdrive eingeschaltet hast


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Da ist Patrick vom Gas gegangen -> dann bin ich vor gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Da war ich mit meiner Stages und der XT Kurbel billiger 
Die fuer 690 ist aber nur die RR. Bike und 1x10 wuerde ich mit dem Riesen "Pod" nicht machen.
Aber wenn nur RR will ist das sicher eine Moeglichkeit, aber wenn du auch mal auf dem Bike willst wuerde ich gleich so kaufen, das du immer das gleiche System hast, das die Werte sinnvoll uebertragbar sind.
Aber ja p2m war bei mir auch auf dem Schirm, aber ich bekomme fuer die Stages bessere Preise


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Eben drum. Der große Akkuhalter stört am RR/Crosser nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Am Crosser/RR definitiv ein heisser Deal! Aber glaub mir auf Dauer willst du es auch am Wettkampfrad  Ging mir nicht anderst.
Am Trainignsrad ist ein guter und richtiger Anfang... aaaaber dann


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen im XC Rennen ständig aufs Garmin zu gucken. Entweder es geht oder eben nicht.
Klar Marathon-Langstrecke ist da was anderes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt: beim XC ist es nur im Nachhinein zum Analysieren. Aber gerade fuer XC finde ich es zum harte kurze Intervalle fahren Top


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Was ich da wieder für ne Diskussion losgetreten hab

Zurück zu den wichtigen Sachen. Heute war ich mit kochen dran...Rippchen gabs


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

BÄM! Wir grillen heute Abend 

Der Trailpark in Brilon hat übrigens eröffnet, Philipp?


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> BÄM! Wir grillen heute Abend
> 
> Der Trailpark in Brilon hat übrigens eröffnet, Philipp?


Anwesend
Wie siehts bei dir nächste woche aus?


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Hab Zeit  Ist gerade auch hier in den News.
Muss gleich mal die neue Maxle Ultimate testen.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Perfekt! Samstag oder Sonntag? Dieses WE sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus. Bin morgen schon zum Radlfoahrn verabredet


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, lieber wäre mir Samstag, dann kann ich noch F1 gucken. Hängt aber auch vom Wetter ab.
Überleg dir mal noch was du für die Scheiben und das SW bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2015)

Samstag is mir auch lieber
Wegen schaltwerk und Scheibe hab ich dir ne PN im Gesichtsbuch geschrieben


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2015)

Moin Jungs...morgen rennen in riva...wollten erst grande aber die wäre nur eher locker gefahren worden, dann Unentschieden für picola...dafür dann eher Vollgas...

Heue nachmittag regen...aber zum Glück Nerd so arg...

Grüsse aus Riva....


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Mai 2015)

Tadaaa! Hat ein paar Tage länger gedauert. Hab ich nämlich mit dem Rechenschieber geschnitten


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut!  Der Wald sieht ja fast gefegt aus


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2015)

- "Jetzt nach der Treppe musste über die Brücke!"
- kurz überlegt: " Fahren oder was? "
- "Ja!"


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2015)

und am ende: Schei**

Gerade die Carbongabel feddich gemacht. Per Mail meinten die on one Jungs schon, dass ich wohl wahrscheinlich ne neue bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2015)

Muss ich gleich auf dem PC anschauen.
Edit: Done. Schoener Trail. Beste Cam Position  aber ihr braucht dringend mal ein paar Felsen 


Zum schneiden kann ich die virb Software echt empfehlen. Macht was es soll, ohne unnötigen schnick schnack, den keiner braucht oder versteht.
Das mit garmin Daten einblenden finde ich auch Klasse!
Ach ja ich freue mich schon auf den 6x upload speed ab Montag

Ich hab mal wieder eine taktische Meisterleistung geschafft! 
Ich liebäugelte ja schon langer mit der Elite muin direkt drive Rolle...
Jetzt hab ich meiner Frau erzählt, das die so leise ist, das sie damit fahren kann, wenn Lukas im Kindergarten ist und Jakob daneben schlägt. Da sie ja wieder abnehmen und fit werden will...
Heute morgen habe ich dann den Auftrag bekommen eine zu bestellen


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2015)

Da haben sich zwei gefunden... herrlich 
(muss ich mir immer auf Arbeit anschauen...damit die Jungs auch fahren) 
Sascha, hast du clever hingekommen  
Aber wieso schlägt der Kleene?  

Langsames Internet und gute Filme passt nicht... Mist 
Aber in meiner Ecke hab ich schlechten Empfang... und die Funklösungen muss ich mir erstmal reinziehen. 

Heute bin ich etwas am rumhumpeln 
Bei Spitzkehre üben auf der Wiese über den Lenker gegangen und mit dem Ellenbogen den Oberschenkel übelst geprellt 
Ich kann das linke Bein nicht anheben... bin heute früh mit dem Rechten eingeklickt und dem Linken hängend zur Arbeit gefahren.
Ging auch, nur ich muss ja nachher wieder hoch. :O


----------



## xeitto (2. Mai 2015)

4:36h und Platz 68 auf der grande in Riva. Sehr zufrieden. Letztes Jahr irgendwas um die 5:10 gehabt mit ein paar technischen Problemen, deswegen wollt ich unter 5. aber dass die Form doch ein gutes Stück besser ist war mir nicht klar. Darauf lässt sich aufbauen. Und wenn ich seh wie 80% der Marathon Leute bergab fahren bekomm ichs kotzen... Details dann morgen abend oder so... Jetzt erstmal pizza und Bier!  Cheers


----------



## mete (2. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder eine taktische Meisterleistung geschafft!
> Ich liebäugelte ja schon langer mit der Elite muin direkt drive Rolle...
> Jetzt hab ich meiner Frau erzählt, das die so leise ist, das sie damit fahren kann, wenn Lukas im Kindergarten ist und Jakob daneben schlägt. Da sie ja wieder abnehmen und fit werden will...



das ist sie leider nicht, aber sie ist immerhin so leise, dass sich bei uns niemand beschwert, wenn ich mit dem Ding im dritten Stock fahre. Außerdem plätschert die Rolle immer etwas, also lieber eine extra Packung Pampers kaufen .


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2015)

Riva ja, die Abfahrten sind jedermanns Stärke...hab ich auch gemerkt beim überholen...hab aber dann doch nur die picola hinter mich gebracht...trotzdem Spass gehabt...

4:36h ist ne gute Zeit...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2015)

Sauber Jungs! Das in riva immer viel falsch Parker unterwegs sind ist ja bekannt

Wenn die Rolle zu laut ist geht sie wieder zurück das ist ja mit DAS kaufargument. Aber alleine durch das fehlen des reifen auf Rolle sollte es wesentlich Brest sein, gerade wenn man einen Sammy slick drauf hat


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> 4:36h und Platz 68 auf der grande in Riva. Sehr zufrieden. Letztes Jahr irgendwas um die 5:10 gehabt mit ein paar technischen Problemen, deswegen wollt ich unter 5. aber dass die Form doch ein gutes Stück besser ist war mir nicht klar. Darauf lässt sich aufbauen. Und wenn ich seh wie 80% der Marathon Leute bergab fahren bekomm ichs kotzen... Details dann morgen abend oder so... Jetzt erstmal pizza und Bier!  Cheers


Ohne Spaß viele leute können einfach nicht abfahren. Wenn der eine mal nen bissl schneller ist als der andere, dann kann ich das ja verstehen, aber das sind ja unterschiede von gefühlten 1000%. Fällt mir immer extrem auf, wenn ich irgendwo marathon fahre und man nach ner Zeit wieder auf Kurzstreckler trifft. Sind dann natürlich langsame kurzstreckler oder mittelfeld, aber da sind schon echt härtefälle dabei. Ich red jetzt auch nicht von technisch schweren downhills. Das fängt ja schon bei ner geraden Forstautobahn an. Da übrehaupt zu bremsen ist irrational wenn nix kommtUnd das trotz Allmountainbike und Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2015)

Mooooin Jungs!

Heute is zum Glück regenerationstach. Hab auch iwe Ganzkörperschmerzen


----------



## racingforlife (3. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit,

gleich 3h Ga.

Gestern 100km GA mit dem 29er. Nie nie wieder‼️

Muss mir dringend ein RR aufbauen oder am MTB das Kettenblatt wechseln.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2015)

Wasn so schlimm daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (3. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich ist es hier in der Gegend angenehmer auf'm MTB oder Crosser aber mir gingen die letzten Tage die schweren Reifen auf den Sack. Ist aber auch eine Kopfsache. Fahre die langen Sachen gerne auf der Insel.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2015)

Könntest doch Kojaks oder sowas fahren. Selbst Crossreifen auf der Straße sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2015)

Igit, 29er ... wie kann man nur?

Ich fahre mit Slicks auf'n Crosser... Unplattbar von Schwalbe. 



Guten Morgen Allerseits 






...Gestern ein bisschen Feuer gemacht. 
Bohneneintopf mit Hammelfleisch und danach Stockbrot 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2015)

Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2015)

Was halt auch toll ist: der 700er Lenker im Wind 
Hier kippt es aus Eimern... ich bin dann mal 2 Folgen BreakingBad auf der Rolle :/


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2015)

Hier hat es etwas genieselt... werd gleich erstmal die antriebsteile fürs RR bestellen


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2015)

Sooo gerade eben ein bisschen am Rennrad geschraubt.
Baue einmal komplett auseinander und wieder zusammen. Bekommt ja eine neue Schaltgruppe das gute Stück und da dachte ich ich mach mal Züge neu...service den Steuersatz usw. Hat ja schon über 5000km runter. Da ist mal eine Streicheleinheit nötig


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mein soll sich runter... Breaking bad ist echt gut, aber Rolle ist doof trotzdem 3x die Woche auf der Rolle gesessen. Scheiss Wetter! 
Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht darf ich ja mit der neuen Rolle in der Wohnung fahren


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2015)

Hab bis auf Rekom die letzten wochen garnet auffer Rolle gesessen. Wetter war immer geil. Heute hats aber hier zwischendurch ziemlich geregnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Mai 2015)

Bin heute auch bei gutem Wetter gefahren. Hatte aber so schwere, dicke Luft wie vor einem Rennen. Als ich zuhause im Garten angekommen bin ging der Regen los


----------



## baloo (3. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> 4:36h und Platz 68 auf der grande in Riva. Sehr zufrieden. Letztes Jahr irgendwas um die 5:10 gehabt mit ein paar technischen Problemen, deswegen wollt ich unter 5. aber dass die Form doch ein gutes Stück besser ist war mir nicht klar. Darauf lässt sich aufbauen. Und wenn ich seh wie 80% der Marathon Leute bergab fahren bekomm ichs kotzen... Details dann morgen abend oder so... Jetzt erstmal pizza und Bier!  Cheers


Gratiliere super Zeit, hab gut 30min länger gebraucht, jedoch noch mit Platten!
Aber das mit den Abfahrten kann ich unterschreiben, da waren Leute auf der Strecke die waren echt Lebensgefährlich! Vor allem zu Anfang wars echt schlimm,  nach der zweiten Verpflegungsstation dann etwas besser!
Gute Erholung!


----------



## xeitto (3. Mai 2015)

Danke. Dir auch.! Bin gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen mit 2h extra wegen Stau 

Übrigens noch zum Vergleich HT und Scalpel, das wollte irgendjemand wissen: Bergab lag das Ding echt sauber in der Spur, bergauf natürlich eh gut. Nur bei technischen uphills hatte ich mit dem Scalpel deutlich mehr Grip. Da muss man mit dem HT schon nochmal mehr auf ne saubere Linie achten... Der Vergleich war jetzt echt gut da alle Komponenten bis auf Rahmen exakt gleich waren & die Bedingungen in Riva auch sehr ähnlich. Mit müden Beinen oder Rücken hatte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr oder weniger Probleme als im letzten Jahr. Wahrscheinlich schenkt sich die Bikeauswahl auf der Strecke nicht besonders viel.


----------



## baloo (4. Mai 2015)

du meinst das IP057 HT? Hab für meinen Sohnemann eins bestellt. Der ist in Riva auf seinem ersten Marathon auf den Fünften gefahren! 3min aufs Podest verloren 

Eine Frage noch zur Übersetzung: bist du 1x11 gefahren? Falls ja, bist du vorne 32er gefahren? Die Rampen die da drin waren, waren teilweise schon heftig (auf die Länge gesehen), hatte gegen Schluss schon ein paar Krämpfe, bin aber zum ersten Mal einen Mara mit 1x11 gefahren.


----------



## xeitto (4. Mai 2015)

Ja genau. Ich bin ein 30er gefahren und das war auch die richtige Entscheidung. Bin auf den flachstücken am Anfang & Ende gut mitgekommen mit 40er schnitt. Sonst fahr ich 32, aber bei rennen mit so steilen Rampen zahlt sich das kleinere Blatt aus finde ich.

/edit: ach ja, 1*10, also 11er Ritzel...


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Morgen!

Hab gerade auch ne Stunde im Stau gestanden^^
Freu mich schon aufs WE Da geht's mit Marcel in den Trailpark nach BrilonAjo und Dinnerstag Abend geht's zum Vortrag von Christoph Strasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2015)

Morgen! Ich hab gerade mal ne Anfrage wegen nem Civic Tourer gestartet. Musste gestern bei der Fahrt zur Baby und KindMesse feststellen, das 2 Erwachsene, 2 Kinder und ein Kinderwaagen den normalen Civic gut ausfuellen


----------



## xeitto (4. Mai 2015)

Beim auto gilt ja je größer desto besser


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2015)

Also so'ne Kiste mit stark abfallendem Dach würde ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt kaufen wollen. Dann lieber einen richtigen Kombi.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2015)

Warum? Wegen Fahrraeder? Dafuer haben wir (mein Dad) den hier:




(Mercedes Vaneo auf dem Weg ueber die Alpen an den Gardasee)

Da passen 3 Fahrraeder (unzerlegt + stehend), drei Erwachsene und normales Renngepaeck rein


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2015)

Ja, in erster Linie wegen des Radtransports. Aber auch so. Sonst müsste man sich m. E. keinen Kombi kaufen. Ich bin zumindest recht froh, dass ich mich vor einigen Jahren gegen den Focus C-Max und für den Focus Turnier entschieden habe.


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Strassenpreis für die xg is raus:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/dram-xg-1150-11-fach-kassette/rp-prod135801


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

...da lohnt sie ja auch den Freilauf umzurüsten, die Kassette ist einiges günstiger als die Sram X1. 


Mahlzeit Allerseits 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2015)

Mein Plan fuer 2017 wird wohl eher: XT 11-40 Kassette und x1/x01 Trigger und Schaltwerk.

@Comfortbiker schickst du mir nochmal deine Adresse, dann schick ich dir Lenker und Werkzeug zu


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...da lohnt sie ja auch den Freilauf umzurüsten, die Kassette ist einiges günstiger als die Sram X1.
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit Allerseits
> ...


Bei meinem fully wirds dann auf jedenfall 1x11 werden freu mich schon wie Bolle drauf. Hoffentlich is der Krempel schnell erhältlich


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

Ich bin bis jetzt auch super zufrieden mit 1x11 
...aber Vorsicht, Verblödungsgefahr 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (4. Mai 2015)

1x11 mit xt-kassette reizt mich auch... aber da sich an der bandbreite nix ändert hab ichs damit nicht so eilig. erst wenn ein trigger oder schaltwerk kaputt geht.


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn dann nehm ich auch die 42er. Die 11-40 macht kaum Sinn für mich


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2015)

Ich sie es wie @xeitto was ich hab funktioniert


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Bis die Kassette erhältlich is hab ich eh wieder ne Kette am fully durchgefahren^^

Der Schaltwerk Hebel und Kassette werd ich da relativ gut wieder loswerden... Hab ich auch alles sehr günstig bekommen

Froh wär ich wenn ich meine. Kleinkram ausm bikemarkt wegbekommen würde. Alles nur Kleinkram aber das summiert sich:O


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2015)

Da steht DRAM


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Da steht DRAM


War da Sascha am Rechner 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2015)

Arbeitet Sascha bei CRC? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

Schön wär's. 

Sascha ist Programmierer,  wer weiß..... 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2015)

Wie gut, dass er Quellcode nicht mit tapatalk schreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Arbeitet Sascha bei CRC? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...=zanoxde&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=generic


Der war gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

Aber merkste was, Sascha meckert nicht... entweder erschreckt er gerade die Rehe im Wald beimTraining oder die Kinder haben ihn im Griff. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2015)

Sascha freut sich gerade über May the forth/force


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2015)

...für ein kurzes Rollentraining 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sascha freut sich gerade über May the fo*u*rth/force


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ists richtig, danke! Dabei benutze ich nicht mal tapatalk 

Dafür breche ich mir die Finger beim Reifenwechsel. Vom Alutubular kommen die Straßenreifen auf den Carbontubular LRS. Bis Oktober verwende ich ohnehin keine Crossreifen und die vordere Ambrosio-Felge müsste mal getauscht werden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2015)

Tach! Ich hab das flash und dem Keller gesäubert, dann das zaboo wurde mit der reba bestückt... Dann wurde mein kabel bw von 32 auf 120 Mbit umgestellt... Und seit dem bin ich offline


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2015)

Ich dacht du hättest das Internet runtergeladen.


----------



## racingforlife (4. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Könntest doch Kojaks oder sowas fahren. Selbst Crossreifen auf der Straße sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


 Wenn es nach meiner Lust geht, würde ich Rennrad nur noch im TL mit'm Leihrad machen aber ich habe halt noch Teile die sich nicht wirklich verkaufen.

Ein Rigid MTB mit Straßen-LRS und  2-Fach würde es viel besser machen.

Hauptsache die Trainingsbereiche werden erreicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (4. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die Online-Shopper: Gibt's zur Zeit irgendwo Flaschenträger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2015)

http://www.sponser.de/de-de/accessoires.html?p=2
Die ham alles


----------



## racingforlife (5. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen und danke‼️

Hoffentlich bleibt es heute trocken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (5. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ein bisschen Action aus Riva...


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2015)

Morgen!Na wie schauts leute? Alles frisch?

Hier hats eben noch ziemlich geregnet. Mal schauen wies heute nammitach/abend aussieht


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit! Frisch? Naja, ziemlich warm im Büro und das, obwohl ich nur ein kurzes Hemd anhabe...
Gestern wollte ich auf einer meiner Stammstrecken mal wieder ein bisschen Druck machen und irgendwann kam ein anderer MTBler von hinten mit dem Spruch "Jetzt hab' ich dich!" und fragte, warum ich so gehetzt aussehe. Bevor mit dann die Zunge aufs Oberrohr fiel, ist er zum Glück abgebogen... Aber immerhin war er interessiert am Rad  Ich muss wieder schneller werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2015)

Hier ist nass


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...nur gut das ich hier nicht so viel Konkurrenz habe...ständig im Wald zu Tode gehetzt werden ist doch auf Dauer nicht gut 

Das Wetter ist auch schwül warm... die Nacht hat es geregnet. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (5. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht darf ich ja mit der neuen Rolle in der Wohnung fahren



Hab' ich noch vergessen. Du solltest Dir eine möglichst fein abgestufte Kassette dazu besorgen. 1T Unterschied macht bei gleicher TF schon mal 20-30W aus. Gleichzeitig braucht man aber ein großes KB um den vollen Widerstand der Rolle bis 1200W ausnutzen zu können. Da kommt man um zweifach mit 12-21T Kassette fast nicht herum. Das ist auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt an dem Ding .


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...nur gut das ich hier nicht so viel Konkurrenz habe...ständig im Wald zu Tode gehetzt werden ist doch auf Dauer nicht gut



Später musste ich meine Runde dann unterbrechen, weil die Herren Wildschweine sich nicht bequemen wollten, den Weg sofort zu überqueren. Lieber steht man noch doof herum und guckt mich an. Zum Schluss musste ich die Runde sogar ganz anders zu Ende fahren, da wieder andere auf dem Weg standen und auch keine Anstalten machten, das zu ändern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2015)

Mit den Wildschweinen ist krass, 5m vorm Tandem kam auch eine Truppe aus dem Gebüsch... oben an der Abhörruine. 

Vielleicht gibt es einen Ton den die Tiere nicht mögen? Den musst du dann, wie die   Lokführer alle paar Sekunden ihren Knopf drücken, auch aktivieren. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, beim zweiten Mal waren sie auch genau in der Gegend 
Vielleicht flüchten Sie ja bei der Klingel


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2015)

...musste testen, die Klingel könnte auch wie ein  Lockruf wirken. Dann kommen
 sie erst recht. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## racingforlife (5. Mai 2015)

Mit Wildschweinen ist nicht gut Kirschen essen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2015)

Schon klar. Aber hier sind sie nunmal an Menschen gewöhnt und sie hatten keine Frischlinge dabei. Mittlerweile kann ich mit den Viechern ganz gut umgehen. Ihre „Wohlfühlzone“ habe ich beim Warten auch nicht überschritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (5. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Ich hab gerade mal ne Anfrage wegen nem Civic Tourer gestartet. Musste gestern bei der Fahrt zur Baby und KindMesse feststellen, das 2 Erwachsene, 2 Kinder und ein Kinderwaagen den normalen Civic gut ausfuellen


Ich fahre diesen hier. Wäre halt mal etwas ganz anderes als dieser Touran-Einheitsbrei! Und eigentlich das bessere Fahrzeug. Einfach mal probieren!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## elSchabei (5. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann ich mit den Viechern ganz gut umgehen.


Du verwechselst das hoffentlich nicht mit dem Wildgehege im Tegeler Forst: hinter nem Zaun fühle ich mich auch relativ sicher.
Je nach Trainingszustand wird man aber evtl. auch als unschmackhaft angesehen - Fett ist ja Geschmacksträger #1


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2015)

Wolkenfrei und windig, jetzt gehts ab aufs Rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wolkenfrei und windig, jetzt gehts ab aufs Rad


...raus gegen den Wind und heimwärts mit dem Wind 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2015)

Ich hab immer Gegenwind...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Gegenwind...


...nagut, ist bei deinem C-Wert eh egal wo der Wind herkommt.
Ich gehe immer zu sehr von mir aus. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...nagut, ist bei deinem C-Wert eh egal wo der Wind herkommt.
> Ich gehe immer zu sehr von mir aus.
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Stimmt hinter marcel in der Gruppe fahren bringt auch net sonderlich viel

Bin gerade noch am kochen. Nachm Kaffee setz ich mich dann auch mal aufs Radl


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn du nur schnell genug fährst hast du immer Gegenwind...


----------



## racingforlife (5. Mai 2015)

Das nennt man bei uns Windschatten aus dem Auenland

Hier scheint noch die Sonne, hoffentlich auch zum FA


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2015)

Wenig Sonne, nur Wind und vier warme und ein kalter Regenschauer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2015)

Rolle zum warm fahren, dann leg day
Morgen Intervalle. Die muin Rolle ist gut, aber schwer und flüstert echt nicht wirklich, aber sollte gehen


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein Foto, mit meiner Kartoffel gemacht:


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2015)

War gerade eben draußen. Natürlich hats angefangen zu schütten, als ich am entferntesten Punkt warNach zweieinhalb stunden war ich dann durchnass wieder zu hause...hab dann nochn Stündchen auffer Rolle "Nachgesessen"


----------



## racingforlife (5. Mai 2015)

100 Minuten Feuer frei - ganz kurz genieselt, viel
Wind und zum Schluss strahlender Sonnenschein


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Mai 2015)

Heute auch wieder bei herrlichstem Wetter ein bisschen Gas gegeben. Habe gestern die Thomson Elite mit Versatz inkl. dem Fabric Scoop vom Cannondale ans Big Forest geschraubt - echt gut. Bestellung für das gleiche Set geht dann wohl heute oder morgen noch raus  Wäre die Masterpiece doch nur nicht so teuer...
Beim Fahren ist mir übrigens ein Gespräch eingefallen, bei dem ich letztens beim Rennen zugehört habe... Ein wegen eines Defekts aus dem Rennen ausgestiegener älterer Herr fragte die Leiterin der Sanitäter, was sie bei einem Radrennen tun würden. Bei Auto- oder Motorradrennen könne er es verstehen, aber beim Radrennen (konkret MTB-Marathon) könne doch nichts passieren und man falle doch immer weich 

Ach ja, am vergangenen langen WE waren wir in Budapest (sehr schöne Stadt!) und zu dem Zeitpunkt war auch Formel 1... Am Freitag hat Red Bull deshalb eine Flugshow über der Donau veranstaltet (leider hatte ich nur die Kompaktknipse mit):






















Dann haben sie noch einige Formel-1- (u. a. mit Kimi Räikkönen am Steuer), Le-Mans- und Nascar-/Stock-Car-Fahrzeuge durch die Stadt geprügelt. Alter, war das laut


----------



## xeitto (6. Mai 2015)

Da der Laptop, den ich am Donnerstag in Berlin im Hotel vergessen hatte, gestern noch nicht da war hab ich da heute mal angerufen. Wurde noch gar nicht verschickt weil sie nix zum verpacken hatten. Aaaaah, das ich den zum arbeiten brauchen könnte kam noch keinem in den Sinn? Bin gerade mit dem 2007er MacBook meiner Freundin ohne Akku und nur mit externer Tastatur unterwegs in Wien  Das lief schonmal geschmeidiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

sche*** passiert


----------



## racingforlife (6. Mai 2015)

Moin,
heute wieder ein Traum von Wetter und 2,5 Stunden Training geplant aber die Urlaubsvorbereitung im Büro wird mit einen Strich durch die Planung machen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute wieder ein Traum von Wetter und 2,5 Stunden Training geplant aber die Urlaubsvorbereitung im Büro wird mit einen Strich durch die Planung machen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Wie?! Kein Licht fürs Rad oder wie


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Überigens. Laut R2 soll die Sram XG Kassette ab Ende Juli lieferbar sein


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

S**ß auf SRAM, ich will Shimano


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...schön zu lesen 
 , was alles draußen in der Welt passiert.

Die Firma Rohloff ist Spitze,  letzten Montag das LR mit Nabe hingeschickt und gestern wieder bekommen. 
Ölwechsel, Ritzelwechsel, Austausch des von mir beschädigtem Antreibers.... und alles auf Kulanz 





...jetzt lasse ich ein Werkzeug bauen, anstatt Kettenpeitsche 

Am Tandem zieht es das Ritzel so fest... habe ich mit der normalen Peitsche nicht mehr losbekommen. 
Rohloff schrieb...ich könnte das Ritzel immer mal lösen, so zwischendurch.

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> S**ß auf SRAM, ich will Shimano


Die Kassette von shimano nehme ich glaub ich auch, aber wollte gerne Sram schaltwerk+Hebel weil wegen grip Shift+cagelock


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...schön zu lesen
> , was alles draußen in der Welt passiert.
> ...


man hat ja auch total Bock zwischendurch immer das ritzel wieder zu lösen

Gestern hab ich das unmögliche geschafft: Einen einzelnen Schnellspanner fürs Vorderrad verkauft


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2015)

Wieso unmöglich? Ich habe die beiden (RWS-)Schnellspanner für das Big Forest auch einzeln im Bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Dachte bis jetzt es wäre unmöglich. Wer braucht schon einen einzelnen KCNC z6 in blau?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2015)

Hinten Steckachse, Schnellspanner zerstört (Passt doch gerade zu dir!), einzelnes Laufrad gekauft oder was weiß ich


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Hat hier jemand Ahnung? Ich hab mir ne SSD gekauft, kann man während Windoof läuft auf einer anderen Platte Windoof installieren? Dann könnte ich mir sparen einen bootfähigen USB-Stick zu erstellen.


----------



## mete (6. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...schön zu lesen
> , was alles draußen in der Welt passiert.
> ...



Tipp: Ritzel einfach in einen großen Schraubstock einspannen, habe ich früher am SSP immer so gemacht und ist wesentlich angenehmer, als mit Kettenpeitsche. Würde ich natürlich nur bei verschlissenen Ritzeln machen, die man danach eh wegschmeißt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Ahnung? Ich hab mir ne SSD gekauft, kann man während Windoof läuft auf einer anderen Platte Windoof installieren? Dann könnte ich mir sparen einen bootfähigen USB-Stick zu erstellen.


Sascha weiß es, aber da seine Leitung so schnell geworden ist... könnte es passieren, daß die Frage an ihm vorbei rauscht ohne das er sie lesen konnte 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sascha weiß es, aber da seine Leitung so schnell geworden ist... könnte es passieren, daß die Frage an ihm vorbei rauscht ohne das er sie lesen konnte
> 
> send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn seine Leitung so schnell ist bekommt er einfach Remote-Desktop-Access und kanns selbst machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Ahnung? Ich hab mir ne SSD gekauft, kann man während Windoof läuft auf einer anderen Platte Windoof installieren? Dann könnte ich mir sparen einen bootfähigen USB-Stick zu erstellen.



Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht vorstellen. Erstell dir einfach 'nen bootfähigen Stick  Geht doch ruck zuck.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Das letzte Mal als ich das gemacht habe, hat das Windows-eigene Tool ordentlich gehakt. Hat dann aber auf zwei Rechnern geklappt.
Die ISO-Datei habe ich ja noch auf dem Rechner (Keys soweiso). Was soll ich installieren? 7, 8, 8.1?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Tipp: Ritzel einfach in einen großen Schraubstock einspannen, habe ich früher am SSP immer so gemacht und ist wesentlich angenehmer, als mit Kettenpeitsche. Würde ich natürlich nur bei verschlissenen Ritzeln machen, die man danach eh wegschmeißt.


Beim ersten Wechsel...drehen... ging es schwer aber es ging.
Jetzt beim Wechsel war es extrem fest.... selbst mit Schlägen auf das Werkzeug hat sich nichts getan. 




...dazu kam noch ein lockerer Schnellspanner 

Edit..  Ich hätte das Ritzel noch anwärmen können , da hatte ich aber nicht mehr dran gedacht. 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal als ich das gemacht habe, hat das Windows-eigene Tool ordentlich gehakt. Hat dann aber auf zwei Rechnern geklappt.
> Die ISO-Datei habe ich ja noch auf dem Rechner (Keys soweiso). Was soll ich installieren? 7, 8, 8.1?



Also auf einem Desktop-Rechner würde ich vermutlich 8.1 installieren. Bei einem Laptop entweder 7 oder 8. Bei 8.1 gibt es oft Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte, sodass keine W-Lan-Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann. Bei meinem Ideapad war es ziemlich schwierig, nach dem Update auf 8.1 wieder ins W-Lan zu Hause zu kommen. Woanders geht es bspw. gar nicht. Da werde ich wohl demnächst auf 7 zurückgehen. Auf dem C560 bin ich sehr zufrieden mit 8.1.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2015)

Servus,... war heute morgen Civic kaufen 

Ich wuerde die Varriante ueber den USB Stick gehen. Schoen saubere Installation. Wichtig im Bios auf von ide ahci stellen. Wenn du das nach der Installation machen willst ist es anstrengend.
Tip: versuch mal die Windows10 Preview. Benutze ich seit Herbst und laeuft hammer gut.


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß mit dem auto!

Meine Gabel ist doch anscheinend heile und bekomme sie wieder zurück. Planet X wollte aber inspizieren. Jez bekomme ich sie so zurück...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Jo ist fürn Desktop-PC. Wobei ich mit 8.1 auch keine Probleme auf dem Netbook habe. Naja eigentlich schon, denn die Auflösung ist zu gering für die Apps. :/


----------



## elSchabei (6. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal als ich das gemacht habe, hat das Windows-eigene Tool ordentlich gehakt. Hat dann aber auf zwei Rechnern geklappt.
> Die ISO-Datei habe ich ja noch auf dem Rechner (Keys soweiso). Was soll ich installieren? 7, 8, 8.1?


openSUSE 13.2 
den Windoof-Key kannste dann verkaufen...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Nein, da muss ACAD, Inventor, MatLAB und CSGO drauf laufen. Windows Keys kann und darf ich nicht verkaufen (Dreamspark Premium).


----------



## elSchabei (6. Mai 2015)

MatLab läuft definitiv und CSGO wird mir bei Steam auch unter Linux angeboten  
Für den CAD-Kram gibts Alternativen, die einen eingearbeiteten Nutzer sicher wenig reizen würden...wußte nicht, dass du prof.(?) am PC arbeitest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2015)

Bis AC bin ich noch mitgekommen... wollte schon die Ohrhörer einstöpseln...DC kam aber nicht mehr  

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

elSchabei schrieb:


> MatLab läuft definitiv und CSGO wird mir bei Steam auch unter Linux angeboten
> Für den CAD-Kram gibts Alternativen, die einen eingearbeiteten Nutzer sicher wenig reizen würden...wußte nicht, dass du prof.(?) am PC arbeitest


Ich bin noch im Studium, allerdings würde ich natürlich gerne die Programme verwenden mit denen auch in der Uni (bei uns) gearbeitet wird. Vorallendingen gibt es dann kostenlose Studiversionen und keine Probleme wenn man mal Dateien an einen Betreuer/Tutor/Dozenten schickt.


----------



## elSchabei (6. Mai 2015)

Studium, soso, dann wohl eher CSGO professionell 
...vielleicht trifft man sich


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Mehr Rad professionell als CSGO, wobei ich da auch nicht so schlecht spiele.  Im Februar hatte ich doch mehr CS Stunden als auf dem Rad


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2015)

Wir müssen mal ne runde go spielen
Daheim ist Windows einfach stressfreier... Und ich bin @ work schon der Linux Spezialist.

Heute auf dem Kandel. War zwar vom "Nachtdienst" voll platt, aber threshhold Intervalle gingen gut! Sitzposition ist auf dem Flash jetzt perfekt. 1:1 wie auf dem Zaboo


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Werd mich jetzt auffe rolle hocken...hier is voll das komische wetter...zwischendurch kommt mal kurz die sonne raus und dann schüttets wie aus eimern


----------



## racingforlife (6. Mai 2015)

Zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf, ob ich mir noch ein Rennrad zulege oder ein zweites MTB.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Wie du hast nur ein mtb?!?!?!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

3:30h auf dem Renner mit viel Regen, hätte eigentlich noch einen Absteche rzu Philipp machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (6. Mai 2015)

Kam mal auf die mit dem MTB aufzuhören und bin 4 Jahre nur Rennrad gefahren. Letztes Jahr im Juni habe ich das dann in die Ecke gestellt, weil ich festgestellt habe das mir der Spaß verloren gegangen ist. Habe dann angefangen alles zu verkaufen und überlegt wie es weiter gehen soll. 

Auf der Eurobike hat mich die Italo Halle fast dazu gebracht weiter RR zu fahren. Habe mich dann doch für's MTB entschieden.

Nachteil, ich war 9 Monate ohne Training wegen geistiger und Material Pause. Fahre erst wieder 2,5 Wochen und sitze wieder gerne auf dem Rad.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 3:30h auf dem Renner mit viel Regen, hätte eigentlich noch einen Absteche rzu Philipp machen können


Hättest in der Uni vorbeikommen können war heute nammitach in wuppertal^^


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Mai 2015)

Wir sind auch knapp an der Uni vorbei


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2015)

Den Betonklotz kann man auch schwerlich übersehen


----------



## racingforlife (7. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

kann die jemand gebrauchen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2015)

Brauchen ja, geld nein


Heute Abend eier ich noch kurz nach Wiesbaden zum Vortrag von Christoph StrasserBin schon total gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Kurbel in BB86, also Brechfit für Rennrad passt habe ich ein Problem 
Kannst mir gerne eine PN schicken.

EDIT sagt: Es gibt eine 24er und eine 30er Welle. Beide passen wohl in BB86.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...so ein schönes Wetter ist doch Mist, wenn man auf Arbeit ist. 

Sonne, frische Luft, knappe 20'C, ein fahrbereites Rad... was will man mehr? 
Naja, ein Kumpel der noch mitfährt


----------



## elSchabei (7. Mai 2015)

Gut wenn man nen langen Arbeitsweg hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2015)

...hab ich mir auch gedacht und bin heute einen Umweg gefahren


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hab heute Pause


----------



## elSchabei (7. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mehr Rad professionell als CSGO, wobei ich da auch nicht so schlecht spiele.  Im Februar hatte ich doch mehr CS Stunden als auf dem Rad


Wie ist denn dein Name in Steam? Gibt soviele Crimson...


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2015)

Muss man bei Steam nicht ohnehin nach dem aktuellen Nickname suchen? 
Unter Crimson spiele ich im Moment nicht, Lexxi Foxxx dürftest du finden. Profilbild "Let ε < 0"


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2015)

Klingt nach ner Por**darstellerin


----------



## elSchabei (7. Mai 2015)

Was ist eine Porta-darstellerin?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Mai 2015)

Porta Möbelgeschäft?!

Lexxi Foxxx ist auch der Künstlername des Bassisten von Steel Panther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2015)

So bin in Wiesbaden angekommen.
Jetzt erstmal gammeln dann is Vortrag vom Strasser+Abendessen und danach Baller ich 200km zurück nach Wermelskirchen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2015)

Sooo... ich hab mir spasseshalber mal noch nen X0 Trail Bremssattel geschossen. Mal sehen, ob der noch etwas mehr Bums raus kitzelt 
und kommt mir net mit 180er Scheibe  Die 160er ist TipTop.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... ich hab mir spasseshalber mal noch nen X0 Trail Bremssattel geschossen. Mal sehen, ob der noch etwas mehr Bums raus kitzelt
> und kommt mir net mit 180er Scheibe  Die 160er ist TipTop.


Sturkopp


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2015)

Ne, ich bilde mir ein, das die 160er "steifer" und direkter ist... sicherlich Einbildung, aber ist so.
Darum mag ich die 140er hinten so


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2015)

Spätestens wenn du Rheuma in den Fingern bekommst...wirst du klüger


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Mai 2015)

Das sieht für morgen aber nicht so gut aus.


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2015)

Morgen!

Vortrag von Christoph war super!! Bin echt begeistert Konnte einige Strategien usw mitnehmenBeim Abendessen haben wir dann noch etwas gequatscht

Eigentlich hätte ich in Wiesbaden pennen können, aber dummerweise hab ich heute den einzigen anwesenheitspflichtigen Kurs-.- Auch noch mit Vokabeltest heuteKoMm mir wieder vor wie in der 10Klasse^^
Also hieß es dann kurz nach 10 wieder knapp 200km nach wermelskirchen Eiern. War aber alles zum Glück frei:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Mai 2015)

Na Philipp, das hättest du den Kaffee auch bei mir einlösen können. WI ist jetzt nicht soo die Entfernung..


EDIT:
Wenn ich mir die Stoßstange ansehe, solltest du deinen Nachnamen von Marder in Mörder umändern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!


Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Da hast du ja reichlich von der Zusatzradfahrernahrung auf dem Gewissen. 

So ein Erfahrungsaustausch bringt immer was...ist wie hier im Forum, nur etwas bildlicher. 

Das Tandem ist auch wieder fahrbereit. 
Wenn jemand ein Singlespeed Kettenblatt aus Stahl mit 42Z 104LK finden könnte... das wäre super, am besten auch zum wenden.
Surly hat was aus Edelstahl, das geht aber nur bis 36Z.


Parkplatz  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Tandem ist auch wieder fahrbereit.
> Wenn jemand ein Singlespeed Kettenblatt aus Stahl mit 42Z 104LK finden könnte... das wäre super, am besten auch zum wenden.



Tadaaa:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...mm-Lochkreis-p18661/schwarz-42-Zaehne-o20129/


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2015)

Ach schade... Naja hatte eh schon Zeitdruck hin und zurück zu kommen 

Das mit den fliegen hab ich heute morgen erst gesehen und das Auto war frisch gewaschen Egal morgen sind wieder 300km angesagt. Geht in den trailpark nach Brilon


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> Da hast du ja reichlich von der Zusatzradfahrernahrung auf dem Gewissen.
> 
> ...


Geiler Parkplatz!
Ja so 1-2 Sachen waren dabei dich ich bestimmt übernehmen kann. Hab mir auch nen Trikot unterschrieben lassen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2015)

Morgen! Ok,... Sonntag kein Rennen. Welcher Nasenbär plant ein Uphill Rennen am Muttertag um 13:30 Uhr Start!?!? Da macht man morgens um 11 Start, dann waere man rechtzeitig zum Muttertags Kaffe Kuchen wieder da...
Dann halt erst naechste Woche Bad Wildbad


----------



## xeitto (8. Mai 2015)

In Wildbad sehen wir uns!


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2015)

Bei mir is erst Ende Mai Alfsee 8er angesagt. Dann drei Wochen später 2er in chemnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2015)

@xeitto Startnummer? Ich hab die 89. Langdistanz?


----------



## xeitto (8. Mai 2015)

Die 45 - auch Langdistanz


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2015)

Sauber  Vllt koenne wir ja zusammen fahren. @bikehumanumest kommt auch mit


----------



## xeitto (8. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Befürchtung dass du eher etwas schneller unterwegs bist


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Tadaaa:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...mm-Lochkreis-p18661/schwarz-42-Zaehne-o20129/


Bestellt 

Der Auftrag für das Spezialwerkzeug ist auch beim Schmied. ...mal sehen was er aus meiner Zeichnung macht, er baut immer sehr massiv.


----------



## baloo (8. Mai 2015)

@nopain-nogain du kommst doch aus der Gegend von Kirchzarten/Freiburg, dann hast du sicherlich schon mal am Ultra Bike mitgemacht.
Hab im aktuellen Newsletter gelesen, dass mit ca. 5000 TN gerechnet wird! Verträgt das die Strecke, soll heissen, steht man Anfangs nicht übel im Stau? Möchte die "Lange" fahren!
Schon mal Danke auch an die anderen die Erfahrungen geben können.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Mai 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> @nopain-nogain du kommst doch aus der Gegend von Kirchzarten/Freiburg, dann hast du sicherlich schon mal am Ultra Bike mitgemacht.
> Hab im aktuellen Newsletter gelesen, dass mit ca. 5000 TN gerechnet wird! Verträgt das die Strecke, soll heissen, steht man Anfangs nicht übel im Stau? Möchte die "Lange" fahren!
> Schon mal Danke auch an die anderen die Erfahrungen geben können.



Du stehst nie im Stau, ist durch die Einteilung in viele Starterblöcke gut gelöst. Allerdings ist die Ultra-Distanz an Langweile kaum zu überbieten......


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2015)

Also es geht vom start weg erstmal zz in der Gruppe an den Berg. Da ist dann erstmal knapp 1000hm Ausscheidungsfahren.
Wie schon geschrieben ist fast alles breite "Autobahn". Der Reiz des Rennens ist definitiv NICHT der hohe Trailanteil 
Aber es ist ein Top Organisierter Marathon und von der Streckenfuehrung her dier schoenste den ich in D schon gefahren bin. Wo faehrt man sonst 120km in einer grossen Runde? Aber wie gesagt: Forsthighways.
Ich bin dieses Jahr zum x-ten mal auf der Langdistanz am Start


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

Morgen! Keiner da???
Gestern lustige Bike runde gedreht:










Ach ja, das Flash ist nun genau so wie ich es brauche! 








Bur die Hinterradnabe hat irgendie minimal Spiel. Ich glaub die muss doch mal zum DT-Service (WhizzWheels).


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...doch doch, bin schon da. Der Staubsauger brauchte aber erst sein halbstündiges Fitnessprogramm 

Das Rad sieht gut aus und umso besser wenn es jetzt passt 

Du gibst mit der Nabe auf... der hätte ich aber Feuer unterm Arsc* gemacht, ev. nochmal mit der Heißluftpistole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch in den Abfahrten genug Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.
Ich finde auch das der Vorbau echt gut aussieht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2015)

Wobei am Epic sah es auch nicht so übel aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

Am Epic war auch der Arsch hoeher, da er auch gefedert war. Beim Flash ist nur die Lefty so hoch (mit dem 137mm Steuerrohr), darum braucht man da ein -25Grad vorbau. Ich hab ja 100mm Federweg + 137mm Steuerrohr + 1cm "Pflichtspacer" (obere Bruecke).
Echt kein wunder das die Pros alle nen Leonardi gefahren sind, bis sie das FSI mit dem kuerzeren Steuerrohr raus gebracht haben.


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2015)

Moooin war gerade mit Marcel den neuen Trailpark ausprobieren und jez sind wir mit'm Rad nach willingen Mittach essen


----------



## xeitto (9. Mai 2015)

Servus! Bin heute den gäsbock Marathon in der Pfalz gefahren. Geiles event, 80km 2000hm. Hammer trails, keine Zeitmessung aber hefezopf, Dampfnudeln und zum Schluss Bier zur Verpflegung. Nicht umsonst immer in 3 min ausgebucht. Sind so mit 6 Mann in der Spitzengruppe gefahren inkl Udo Bölts, aber ging ja um nix. Jetzt darf ich noch ne Weile auf meine enduro-kumpels warten


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2015)

Puh, der Leonardi-Vorbau sieht ja, wie immer, in meinen Augen sehr unschön aus. Und dann noch dieser GPS-Halter. Sonst gefällt mir das Flash aber sehr gut.

Gestern wollte ich mal das Knacken in der Tretlagerregion des Big Forest beseitigen und habe die Turbine ausgebaut (interessant, an welche Stellen in einem 3/4 Jahr Dreck kommt und welche noch jungfräulich aussehen. Das Problem ist: es knackt immer noch. Ich werd' das Rad also wohl abfackeln müssen  Und es ist definitiv dort unten irgendwo...
Ach ja, das N/W-Kettenblatt (Race Face) sieht für die Laufleistung noch verdammt gut aus. Also vor dem Hintergrund, dass man liest, ein Sram Ketenblatt verliere teilweise schon nach 1000 km seine „Haftwirkung“.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

Ja der Vorbau ist speziell. Aber wenn man ihn braucht... Und wie gesagt: 100mm Gabel, 137mm Steigrohr und 1cm Brücke, geht nicht anders.
Aber jetzt wo er dran ist, finde ich die CNC Optik auch geil!

Ich hab gerade noch die xtr Pedale frisch gefettet (war auch ne Hammer Suppe drin!), an den Stages ein Software update gemacht (am rad ein Software update... Krank!), das dt Hinterrad nochmal zerlegt (glaub das Spiel ist weg!!!), die lefty frisch abgeschmiert und wieder die Starrgabel ins zaboo...
Ach ja, heute war Kindergarten Ausflug-> Ruhetag (falls man dad so nennen kann!)


----------



## mete (9. Mai 2015)

Die 100mm Lefty ist halt eigentlich nicht für's Flash gedacht. Wenn ich die drinnen hätte, würde mir selbst der -25° Leonardi nicht reichen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte es auch in Erinnerung, das nur 90er verbaut waren, aktuell sind aber 100er in den flash (ja, ich meine nicht die fsi!)
War auch schon im Hinterkopf, das ich ja noch 1cm runter kann, aber mit dem -25er passt es ja. Ich habe ja nicht nur lange arme sondern auch lange haxen. Nur der Oberkörper ist zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2015)

Soo bin wieder zu Hause.

Das Chaosracingteam im Trailpark Brilon Sehr cool wars. Mittags dann so: "Lass mal was essen!" "Was gibbet denn in der nähe?"...."willingen sind nur 11km"...also sind wir hin mitm Bike versteht sich...natürlich erstmal 5-6km verfahren
Nachm essen"Wenn wir schomma hier sind können wir ja auch mal die 4x und Freeridestrecke ausprobieren-..."..."klar lift kostet aber 8€ eine fahrt..."....Also einfach unter den Staunenden augen der DHler und einiger besoffener den Ettelsberg hoch gefahren...teilweise mit gut 25% steigung


----------



## mete (9. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hatte es auch in Erinnerung, das nur 90er verbaut waren


Ja und davon wurden noch einmal mindestens 2cm durch die Spacer aufgefressen. Meine baut jetzt 47cm hoch. Die 100er dürfte mindestens 3cm höher sein, oder?


----------



## racingforlife (9. Mai 2015)

Mein Tag war nicht so toll. Wollte den 3 Wöchigen Geburtstag meiner Emily mit einem kurz Marathon feiern. Das heißt auch, erst 3 Wochen Training.

Nach 28 Minuten war ich dann mit Platten raus. Erstmal mit Schlauch zu fahren war eine doofe Idee. War schon der 2. in den 3 Wochen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ja und davon wurden noch einmal mindestens 2cm durch die Spacer aufgefressen. Meine baut jetzt 47cm hoch. Die 100er dürfte mindestens 3cm höher sein, oder?


Ja hat wie alle 10cm gabeln etwas über 50cm


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Mein Tag war nicht so toll. Wollte den 3 Wöchigen Geburtstag meiner Emily mit einem kurz Marathon feiern. Das heißt auch, erst 3 Wochen Training.
> 
> Nach 28 Minuten war ich dann mit Platten raus. Erstmal mit Schlauch zu fahren war eine doofe Idee. War schon der 2. in den 3 Wochen
> 
> ...


Uhhh, wie ärgerlich.  Hatte bisher noch keine Pannen im Rennen *aufholzklopf*


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist es auch um ganze Galaxien besser geworden, seit ich Tubeless fahre. Mit schlauch war das anderst. 3,5 Bar im Reifen und trotzdem regelmaessig im Eimer! An der einen Stelle auf meiner Heimabfahrt vom Kandel runter haette ich echt ne Kiste Schlaeuche deponieren koennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (9. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja hat wie alle 10cm gabeln etwas über 50cm



Ja nee, dann ist das nix für mich...evtl. mal wenn ich auch eine 720er Turnstange fahre. Komme aber mittlerweile mit 630mm geradeso klar . Heute mal die Lefty-Alu gegen die Carbon getauscht. Den Erfinder dieses OPI-Systemes am Vorbau könnte ich jedes mal wieder Köpfen :schimpf:


----------



## Junior97 (9. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo bin wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Das Chaosracingteam im Trailpark Brilon Sehr cool wars. Mittags dann so: "Lass mal was essen!" "Was gibbet denn in der nähe?"...."willingen sind nur 11km"...also sind wir hin mitm Bike versteht sich...natürlich erstmal 5-6km verfahren
> Nachm essen"Wenn wir schomma hier sind können wir ja auch mal die 4x und Freeridestrecke ausprobieren-..."..."klar lift kostet aber 8€ eine fahrt..."....Also einfach unter den Staunenden augen der DHler und einiger besoffener den Ettelsberg hoch gefahren...teilweise mit gut 25% steigung




Dann Seit ihr aber den falschen Weg hoch gefahren


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2015)

Nee im Training gilt: Nehme immer den steilsten Anstieg und lasse keinen Höhenmeter Links liegen. Sonst werden Steigungsporzente und Höhenmeter Depressiv und bekommen verlassensängste und das will nun wirklich keiner.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2015)

So ist es! Und immer die härteste Anfahrt nehmen, dann schockt dich im rennen nix mehr


----------



## Junior97 (9. Mai 2015)

Das war aber in BW also durftet ihr den Wanderweg garnicht fahren


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2015)

Junior97 schrieb:


> Das war aber in BW also durftet ihr den Wanderweg garnicht fahren


Setzen 6! Willingen liegt in Hessen


----------



## Junior97 (9. Mai 2015)

ach stimmt


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2015)

Morgen Jungens!
Boah irgendwie bin ich jez gut Platt heute


----------



## xeitto (10. Mai 2015)

Moin.

Was haltet Ihr denn davon? http://www.pinkbike.com/news/old-is-new-bmc-teamelite-01-introduces-micro-travel-technology.html


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2015)

GUt Softtailrahmen hatten Dämpfer im Monostay ohne Gelenke, aber Speicialized hatte das Rubaix schon vor Jahren mit Elastomeren ausgestattet. SKY hat schon vor Monaten das neue TeamRR mit diesem kleinen Dämpfer vorgestellt. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ne neue Idee, was aber nicht heißt, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Was ich mich frage ist wie sich die ganze Elastomergeschichte verhält wenn es kalt ist? Härtet der ganze Krempel aus??? Das Rahmengewicht kann sich auf jedenfall sehen lassen. Fragt sich auch, ob es verschiedene Elastomere für verschiedene Fahrergewichte gibt. Sonst könnte sich das bei Schweren Jungs eher negativ auswirken und der Bergfloh würde nix merken...

Aber an sich eine geile Idee! Mir is gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...der Film vom Bikepark kommt bestimmt noch...deswegen frage ich auch nicht weiter blöd rum 

Von dem Elastomerzeugs halte ich nichts... ist nur was für Profis die für jede Strecke ein eigenes Rad hingestellt bekommen. 

Ein dämpfendes Laufrad würde mehr bringen. Irgendwer hat sowas schon mal probiert?
Es dürfte nur die Felge an sich etwas über ein flexendes Nabensystem nachgeben, um über kleinere Hinternisse drüber zu rollen. 
Die gefederten Massen wären da schön klein und sensible. 
Geil... oder?  

Edit... wird aber schwerer


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2015)

Problem wäre da die Seitensteifigkeit....

Ja Marcel hatte die GoPro mit


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2015)

Schön... 


...da müssen sich die Konstrukteure was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2015)

...Kaiserwetter


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte mich heute morgen auch für 2h Grundlage durch den Schwarzwald weg schleichen


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja der Vorbau ist speziell. Aber wenn man ihn braucht... Und wie gesagt: 100mm Gabel, 137mm Steigrohr und 1cm Brücke, geht nicht anders.
> Aber jetzt wo er dran ist, finde ich die CNC Optik auch geil!
> 
> Ich hab gerade noch die xtr Pedale frisch gefettet (war auch ne Hammer Suppe drin!), an den Stages ein Software update gemacht (am rad ein Software update... Krank!), das dt Hinterrad nochmal zerlegt (glaub das Spiel ist weg!!!), die lefty frisch abgeschmiert und wieder die Starrgabel ins zaboo...
> Ach ja, heute war Kindergarten Ausflug-> Ruhetag (falls man dad so nennen kann!)



Check danach mal die Batterie im Stages. Hatte am Donnerstagmorgen das Update gemacht. Stages wurde danach vom Garmin auch sofort erkannt. Dann noch kalibriert. Alles bestens. Abends dann aufs Bike. Hat dann schon mal ca. 1min gedauert bis der Stages vom Garmin erkannt wurde. Hab mir erst einmal nichts dabei gedacht und bin los. Hatte dann laufend Aussetzer bis gar nichts mehr angezeigt wurde. Zuhause habe ich dann die zwei Wochen vorher neu eingebaute Batterie rausgemacht und gemessen. Hatte nur noch 60%. Hatte vor zwei Wochen noch 100%. Mit einer neuen geht's jetzt wieder problemlos. Bin mal gespannt ob die ins letzte Update wieder das Batterieproblem eingeführt haben welches ich zum Glück nie hatte.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2015)

Konnte bei der Einheit nix komisches fest stellen. Sofort erkannt und wie gehabt gemessen


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht ist mein Stages nach dem Update nicht mehr in den Ruhezustand zurück. Jetzt geht alles wieder. Die neue Batterie hatte heute auch noch gemessene 100%. Die kurzen Aussetzer die ich vor dem Update immer mal hatte sind jetzt auf jeden Fall auch weg
Dann werde ich wohl die beiden anderen Stages auch mal updaten.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## 30lo (10. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> [...]
> Ein dämpfendes Laufrad würde mehr bringen. Irgendwer hat sowas schon mal probiert?
> Es dürfte nur die Felge an sich etwas über ein flexendes Nabensystem nachgeben, um über kleinere Hinternisse drüber zu rollen.
> ...



Gibt doch schon sowas ähnliches als Patent
http://www.google.com/patents/US523270

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2015)

30lo schrieb:


> Gibt doch schon sowas ähnliches als Patent
> http://www.google.com/patents/US523270
> 
> ...


....oder so


----------



## xeitto (11. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen und guten Start in die Woche!

Haben gestern noch den China-Crosser von meinem Bruder aufgebaut. Kommt auch richtig gut! Und die Di2 mit hydraulischen Bremsen ist echt Sahne (und teuer).


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2015)

sieht gut aus! 
auch von Peter Fox?


----------



## xeitto (11. Mai 2015)

leider nicht meins :-(

ja auch von Peter, haben wir gemeinsam mit meinem Hardtail bestellt


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2015)

an die Milchmänner:
Frage an euch, welche Milch verwendet ihr? Ich hab bis dato immer die no tubes Milch verwendet, hatte aber jetzt zweimal den Fall dass die Milch kleine Löcher/Risse in der Seitenwand nicht zugedichtet hat. Ein Kumpel von mir, der sehr viel in der Toscana a biken ist, hat mir jetzt Joe's no-flat Dichtmilch empfohlen, die sei dickflüssiger und dichtet auch kleinere Risse. Wie ist eure Erfahrung?


----------



## xeitto (11. Mai 2015)

Bisher immer Notubes und keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2015)

DocBlue aka Notubes


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2015)

hab ich u.a. schon gefragt, ob es ggf. an den Schwalbe Reifen liegt, fahr eigentlich nur die LiteSkin, welche gemäss Schwalbe nicht "TL easy" sind?!
bei den SnakeSkin geben sie dies an!


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2015)

Spezi Reifen und gutBis jez hatte ich keine probs mit notubes Milch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2015)

Notubes in Specci Reifen! 

Jakob war der Meinung, das man ja nachts auch mal 5h am Stueck schreien kann... herrlich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Sascha, ein Marathonfahrer braucht gut Lungen 

Ich nehme auch Notubes Milch 
, habe aber auch noch nicht gemerkt ob die schon mal dichten mussten. 
Auf alle Fälle immer gut aufschütteln die Brühe, damit die Dichtstoffe auch mit im Reifen sind.


----------



## xeitto (11. Mai 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> hab ich u.a. schon gefragt, ob es ggf. an den Schwalbe Reifen liegt, fahr eigentlich nur die LiteSkin, welche gemäss Schwalbe nicht "TL easy" sind?!
> bei den SnakeSkin geben sie dies an!


funktioniert bei mir auch problemlos. damit die reifen beim aufziehen aber dicht werden brauche ich mehr als 60ml milch. wenn ich nur ein fläschchen reinkippe reichts meist nicht, aber mit nur 10-20ml mehr ist dann immer sofort dicht gewesen.


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> funktioniert bei mir auch problemlos. damit die reifen beim aufziehen aber dicht werden brauche ich mehr als 60ml milch. wenn ich nur ein fläschchen reinkippe reichts meist nicht, aber mit nur 10-20ml mehr ist dann immer sofort dicht gewesen.


Dichten tun sie perfekt beim aufziehen, nur hatte eben jetzt schon zweimal einen Seitenwand defekt, wo sie nicht dicht geworden sind, obwohl noch genügend Milch drin war!


Finde die Speci Reifen (FT, GC) aus fahrtechnischer Sicht nicht so der Brüller, finde die beiden Schwalbe RoRo und RaRa deutlich besser, vorallem wenns nass ist.
Aber dichten tun die Speci Reifen wirklich perfekt!


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2015)

So heute nammitach wird erstmal bei unikrempelmachen grio geguckt. Das Finale von der Etappe gestern war der Hammer


----------



## Thomas B. (11. Mai 2015)

maddda: Das fand ich auch!


----------



## mete (11. Mai 2015)

@baloo: Ich hatte bei Schwalbe-Light Reifen auch nur Probleme mit Tubeless. Das System lebt halt von einer gewissen Mindestdicke bei der Karkasse. Wenn Dir die Specis nicht zusagen, probiere doch mal Bontrager aus. Auf die werde ich auch wieder zurückschwenken, wenn die Specis mal runter sind und die sind mindestens genuaos problemlos, vom Fahrverhalten finde ich sie aber besser als Speci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> @baloo: Ich hatte bei Schwalbe-Light Reifen auch nur Probleme mit Tubeless. Das System lebt halt von einer gewissen Mindestdicke bei der Karkasse. Wenn Dir die Specis nicht zusagen, probiere doch mal Bontrager aus. Auf die werde ich auch wieder zurückschwenken, wenn die Specis mal runter sind und die sind mindestens genuaos problemlos, vom Fahrverhalten finde ich sie aber besser als Speci.


Danke, welchen Bontrager fährst du, XR2 Team in 2.0 oder 2.2?
Die Schwalbes sind halt auch mit SnakeSkin schön leicht und auch preislich immer top!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Mai 2015)

Frage am Rande, wie oft müsst ihr Milch nachfüllen?


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> maddda: Das fand ich auch!


Heute wirds auch wieder spannend Relativ kurze etappe mit mehreren Bergen. Die Jungs von eurosport gehen von nem Massensprint aus. Fragt sich aber halt welcher Sprinter bis dahin vorne Überlebt...


----------



## Fischie (11. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und guten Start in die Woche!
> 
> Haben gestern noch den China-Crosser von meinem Bruder aufgebaut. Kommt auch richtig gut! Und die Di2 mit hydraulischen Bremsen ist echt Sahne (und teuer).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385476




Sehr coole Farbkombi - gefällt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

Päckchen ist da 
...die Stelle sieht man kaum noch 













Da hätte ich keine Bedenken


----------



## Thomas B. (11. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute wirds auch wieder spannend Relativ kurze etappe mit mehreren Bergen. Die Jungs von eurosport gehen von nem Massensprint aus. Fragt sich aber halt welcher Sprinter bis dahin vorne Überlebt...


Ich werde mir heute Abend wieder die Zusammenfassung ansehen. Zu gestern habe ich eben das hier gelesen und schüttle immer noch den Kopf:
http://velomotion.de/2015/05/video-zuschauer-verursacht-massensturz-beim-giro-ditalia/


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2015)

Ich schon aber vielleicht bin ich mit 2 kleinen Kindern einfach paranoid


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Frage am Rande, wie oft müsst ihr Milch nachfüllen?


No-Tubes von Stan ca. 3-4 Monate!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

Mit 20facher Vergrößerung ist zu erkennen, daß keine Faser beschädigt ist.
 Das Rohr im Klemmbereich ist auch ordentlich massiv. 
Was mich wundert, wieso der Vorbau solche Druckstellen hinterlassen hat.
Ist aber auch nur oberflächlich. 

Zum polieren nehme ich ungeleimte Schlämmkreide und etwas Wasser mit einem Stück Bettlaken... per Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte nach dem "knack" einfach kein vertrauen mehr... Und wenn dir schon 2 Lenker gebrochen wären, würdest du auch vorsichtig werden


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2015)

Vereinskollegen von mir hat es vor Jahren direkt vor mir den Carbon-Lenker gebrochen. Einfach so bei einer Abfahrt. Dem sein Gesicht schaut heute auch noch danach aus. Übel. Ich fahre nur Alu-Lenker. Nach jedem kleinen Sturz hätte ich bei Carbon ein schlechtes Gefühl. Hat der damals übel ausgeschaut, nach dem Sturz.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2015)

Dann frag mal den Kollegen der letztes Jahr beim Crossrennen nur noch einen halben Alu-Ritchey Lenker in der Hand hatte. Und seine Schulter/Schlüsselbein. Alu bricht doch ziemlich abrupt bei solchen Sachen. 

Ich bin völlig im A**, es hat sich schon wieder das Zahnfleisch um den einen Weisheitszahn entzündet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

Hat der Lenker geknackt?... 
Ich fahre den Dünnen von Syntace, allerdings mit 580 mm... da stütze ich mich immer mal drauf um ev. ein Geräusch zu hören. Ist aber noch ruhe im Stab. 
Wenn ich den hier auf dem Hocker ordentlich belaste höre ich nichts, außer meine angeschlagene alte Schulter. 

Das weiße Zeug ist auch runter. 








...wie neu


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig im A**, es hat sich schon wieder das Zahnfleisch um den einen Weisheitszahn entzündet.



Das kenne ich nur zu gut. Aber so wichtig, dass man sich die Dinger ziehen lässt, ist es dann doch nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

Meinem Kleenen wurden letzte Woche 4 Weisheitszähne in einer Sitzung gezogen, mit etwas Lachgas und Spritzen betäubt. 
Ging ganz gut und heilt auch prima zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach dem "knack" einfach kein vertrauen mehr... Und wenn dir schon 2 Lenker gebrochen wären, würdest du auch vorsichtig werden



...da würde ich dem Vorbau auch nicht mehr vertrauen. 

Aber zwei Lenker...ist schon heftig. Sind die mit einem Schlag durch gewesen oder hattest du noch Zeit zum reagieren?


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Ich werde mir heute Abend wieder die Zusammenfassung ansehen. Zu gestern habe ich eben das hier gelesen und schüttle immer noch den Kopf:
> http://velomotion.de/2015/05/video-zuschauer-verursacht-massensturz-beim-giro-ditalia/


Heftig! Ist mir im Fernsehen gar net aufgefallen.

So ein Massencrash ist so ziemlich das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann. Schon allein das Geräusch wenns knallt is mehr als ekelhaft


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2015)

Sooo! Da die Reba nun bald ein Jahr eh nur im Regal lag (oder fuer "5 Minuten" eingebaut war)... braucht jemand eine 100mm 29er Reba?
Ich glaub da hab ich mehr von einem gescheiten 150g Lenker am Flash, als von der Reba im Regal


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2015)

Nee hab genug Rebas

Hab auch noch jetzt die Starrgabel über: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/593806-on-one-carbon-starrgabel-29-inklusivecarbonti-expander


----------



## mete (11. Mai 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Danke, welchen Bontrager fährst du, XR2 Team in 2.0 oder 2.2?
> Die Schwalbes sind halt auch mit SnakeSkin schön leicht und auch preislich immer top!



Je nach Wetter den 29-1 oder 29-3 hinten und den 29-2 bzw. 29-4 vorn. Jeweils in 2,0" und als Team Issue Version. Breiter habe ich noch nicht probiert und hatte auch noch kein Verlangen danach.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2015)

Soooo! Der Zahnarzt durfte mal wieder sein Werk vollbringen und diese entzündungshemmende Pampe unters Zahnfleisch spritzen.
Bei Bedarf dann noch Spülung und Antibiotika (auf die ich aber verzichten soll wenn es geht - logisch!).


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soooo! Der Zahnarzt durfte mal wieder sein Werk vollbringen und diese entzündungshemmende Pampe unters Zahnfleisch spritzen.
> Bei Bedarf dann noch Spülung und Antibiotika (auf die ich aber verzichten soll wenn es geht - logisch!).


*Grummel* Das klingt ja nach spaß...

Gestern abend war es hier mega Schwül beim fahren. Hatte aber wie verdammt gute Beine


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...die Liste der Utensilien zu unserer Mehrtagesimzeltübernachtungstandemtour durch Thüringen wird immer länger...das kann nicht gut enden  
Das größte Problem...wie bekomme ich die Klamotten unterwegs trocken...


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt brauchste keine klamotten


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2015)

Ich habe hoffentlich bald eine Mehrtagszeltübernachtsliste für das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring, also das mit den Autos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich habe hoffentlich bald eine Mehrtagszeltübernachtsliste für das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring, also das mit den Autos


Stimmt ja das is ja die Warmduscherversion vom 24h Rennen am Ring


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mich mal mit einem Fahrer unterhalten, der fand Rad am Ring und allgemein 24h MTB-Rennen kranker


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2015)

Heute FTP test. Wieder 360 watt cp20. Das selbe wie Ende März... Eigentlich doof, das es nicht mehr wurde. Aber man muss auch bedenken, das ich seit März eine Woche Antibiotika hatte und seit 4 Wochen nur ca 3h/Tag schlaf.
Fühle mich auch durchgehend platt... Das wird am Sonntag spaßig


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2015)

Fährst Du den Test eigentlich am Berg, in der Ebene oder auf der Rolle? ich glaube dazwischen liegen bei mir fast 20% Unterschied .


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2015)

Am Berg draußen. Wie alle hier bei uns. Schön gleichmäßiger anstieg... Schließlich fahre ich auch Bike rennen und trainiere am Berg
Auf der Rolle komm ich auch auf wesentlich weniger.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2015)

Kulhavy Daten von der Marathon EM:
https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=638dc8d88b980360729eef32b29aad3e&oe=55D5AC8D

Bleibt der trost, dass ich das bessere Garmin fahre


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kulhavy Daten von der Marathon EM:
> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=638dc8d88b980360729eef32b29aad3e&oe=55D5AC8D
> 
> Bleibt der trost, dass ich das bessere Garmin fahre



scheint irgendwie modern zu sein die Nullen zu unterschlagen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2015)

Heute mal eine richtige Schande gesehen. Cannondale Flash Ultimate mit Lenkertasche und Karte sowie Gepäckträger. Fahrer Mitte Fünfzig ohne Helm und kein bisschen Dreck am Rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2015)

Auch ältere Herren wissen was ein gutes Rad ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2015)

...das könnte mir mit einer anderen Gabel auch gefallen. 






http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05/12/bold-cycles-linkin-trail-test/


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2015)

Schaut ziemlich geil aus! Verglichen mit Speci sworks und co sind die 8,5 auch jetzt nicht sooo überteuert. Toll gemachtes bike, auch wenn ich mir ein RS fahrwerk wünschen würde, aber das geht bei einer schweizer firma nun wirlich nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2015)

RockShox... genau 

Aber was habe ich vor gefühlten 20 Jahren gesagt... ein Dämpfer gehört geschützt und versteckt.... geht doch!

Leider braucht man jetzt eine Tresortür als Kellertür oder ein Bikelift bis in die Wohnung...besser gleich bis ins Schlafzimmer 


Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2015)

Bin auch immer froh, dass man bei uns nur durchs wohnzimmer in den Keller kommt. Gibt keinen externen Zugang...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2015)

Bin froh dass mein Balkon im 3. Stock ist. Hochklettern unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## xeitto (13. Mai 2015)

I love my garage! Auch wenn's im Keller wohl sicherer wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2015)

Soooooo! Für die DHM im XCE und XCO gemeldet. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nicht direkt in der Quali ausscheide...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Soooooo! Für die DHM im XCE und XCO gemeldet. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nicht direkt in der Quali ausscheide...


Ab sofort!   
...keine Frauen 




...keine Bikeparks 




...Rennrad nur auf gesperrten Straßen
...auf der Rolle mit Helm
...keine Ohrstöpsel mit Mucke beim Laufen


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2015)

Sooo der x0 Trail Bremssattel ist montiert und das neue gopro Gehäuse da. Ich geh ne runde flash ballern


----------



## xeitto (13. Mai 2015)

War eben auch nochmal Intervalle fahren bevor das Wetter wieder schlecht wird. 5x5min, jeweils ca 15 sec schneller als vor 4 Wochen. Läuft...


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2015)

Morgen is hier gutes Wetter angesagt... Zum Glück morgen steht bei mir wieder ne ultraeinheit aufm plan


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2015)

Crap! Vergessen ein zusaetzliches GelenkElement beim GoPro Brustgurt zu verwenden. Jetzt sieht man nur das Oberrohr 



Verdammt! Lief echt gut und das neue Gehauese mit der unverkratzen Linse macht sauber scharfe Bilder :/
Apropos unverkratzt: gerade die Mail bekommen, das ich einen neuen Edge 510 bekomme. Trifft sich gut, da ich mitten im Display nen haesslichen Kratzer hatte


----------



## xeitto (13. Mai 2015)

U.a. deswegen hab ich meine GoPro wieder verkauft. Hab sie eh viel zu selten mitgenommen weils mir immer zu viel Aufwand war mit dem ganzen Geraffel und wenn war immer Akku zu schnell leer, Linse verdreckt, Gehäuse beschlagen, Perspektive schlecht, verwackelt usw. usw.


----------



## xeitto (13. Mai 2015)

Ach ja, noch ne Frage in die Runde. Brauche demnächst neue Reifen. Ich bin ja mit Schwalbe eigentlich sehr glücklich, aber es muss ja trotzdem immer wieder was Neues sein. Speci, Maxxis, Bontrager, whatever reizt mich alles nicht. Aber auf Conti Race King hätte ich Bock. 

Nur liest man hier so viel über Tubeless-Probleme. Was in der Realität wahrscheinlich weniger schlimm ist als im Forum. Und man hört auch, dass es mit dem aktuellen Jahrgang besser gehen soll. Kann da jemand was zu sagen? 

Ich will in keinem Reifen-Thread fragen, da sind gefühlt nur Freaks unterwegs  Vorher probier ich's einfach aus.


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2015)

Also ich fahre seit 2012 nur noch Spezi. Mit nem Satz Renegade (jeweils einer Sworks und Control) und nem Satz Fast Trak (jeweils ein Sworks und ein Control)  ist man eigentlich gut gerüstet. Also runtergebrochen auf ein Radl versteht sich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2015)

Mir haben erst kuerzlich 2 Kollegen die sehr ernsthat Racen gesagt, das sie den RaceSport problemlos dicht bekommen haben.
Geraffel mit nehmen ist relativ: ich hab nen mini Halter fuer an den Lenker. Der ist von der Perspektive nicht 100% so toll wie vor dem Bauch, aber definitv am wenigsten Stress. Kann man sogar mal bei nem 2h Rennen mit nehmen 

Ich hab auch aktuell Specci FastTrack Contol drauf und fuer Kiza kommen wieder Renegade Sworks drauf. Nur fuer richtig Schlammig haben sie nix, aber da nimm ich halt 'nen Roro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (13. Mai 2015)

Danke! Dann werd ichs mit dem Race King mal probieren. Für Wildbad bleiben die Schwalbe aber noch drauf. Hoffen wir mal dass es nicht zu matschig wird, hinten ist nicht mehr viel Profil


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2015)

Die Hoffnung habe ich auch. Die roro sind nämlich auf dem alu lrs


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2015)

Für'n Alfsee schieße ich glaube ich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Weil es Megaviele holperige Wiesenstücke gibt will ich fully fahren. Das bekommt Renegade sworks und control. Wenns schlammig wird is hardtail ja eh besser also bekommt das nen Satz fast Track. Sollte es extrem schlammig werden nehme ich dann noch ein Endurohinterrad mit... Grip am VR is bei extremer Schlammschlacht überbewertet....


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2015)

Haben die nicht den Storm? Den bin ich mal am 26er im Matsch gefahren...


----------



## baloo (13. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mir haben erst kuerzlich 2 Kollegen die sehr ernsthat Racen gesagt, das sie den RaceSport problemlos dicht bekommen haben.
> Geraffel mit nehmen ist relativ: ich hab nen mini Halter fuer an den Lenker. Der ist von der Perspektive nicht 100% so toll wie vor dem Bauch, aber definitv am wenigsten Stress. Kann man sogar mal bei nem 2h Rennen mit nehmen
> 
> Ich hab auch aktuell Specci FastTrack Contol drauf und fuer Kiza kommen wieder Renegade Sworks drauf. Nur fuer richtig Schlammig haben sie nix, aber da nimm ich halt 'nen Roro


Die Conti RS bringt man schon dicht, Frage ist nur ob sie auch dicht bleiben, wenns durchs Nasse geht?!
Früher war dies der Fall, wenn man durch Pfützen oder extreme Schlammlöcher gefahren ist, wurden sie auf einmal undicht!! 
Wäre dies nicht mehr so, wären die Contis eine echte Alternative zu RoRo.


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2015)

Morgen!

So ausm Bett bin ich schomma porridge is auch feddich. Mal Schaun wie viel ich bis zum Mittach an km zsm bekomme. Danach Dreh ich dann mit vaddi noch nen ründchen 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Haben die nicht den Storm? Den bin ich mal am 26er im Matsch gefahren...


Ham die aber das wär am Alfsee etwas viel zur mit Halt purgatory.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mir haben erst kuerzlich 2 Kollegen die sehr ernsthat Racen gesagt, das sie den RaceSport problemlos dicht bekommen haben.
> Geraffel mit nehmen ist relativ: ich hab nen mini Halter fuer an den Lenker. Der ist von der Perspektive nicht 100% so toll wie vor dem Bauch, aber definitv am wenigsten Stress. Kann man sogar mal bei nem 2h Rennen mit nehmen
> 
> Ich hab auch aktuell Specci FastTrack Contol drauf und fuer Kiza kommen wieder Renegade Sworks drauf. Nur fuer richtig Schlammig haben sie nix, aber da nimm ich halt 'nen Roro



Moin Leute...

Kiza bin ich auch dabei mit Freundin...in der mixt Wertung und auf der 77er.

Hab jetzt auf den leichten Lrs auch ma renegade s Works drauf. Sonst in Singen bin ich Fasttrack s Works gefahren.

Schlamm hätten sie ev den capten...

Ach ja hab gerade ma noch den Fasttrack in 2,2 bestellt. Gewicht könnte noch passen. Mal schauen...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2015)

Der Ring ruft.....!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2015)

Na dann, PROST! 






Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2015)

Moooin!

@Marcel viel Spaß am Ring.

So 100km hat mir jez...Hab grad eben zu Hause mittach gegessen. Jetzt noch Kaffee und dann schnapp ich mir Vaddi noch f+ürn Ründchen


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2015)

So bin wieder zu Hause. Schön wars Immerhin 141,56km und 3476hm sinds gewordem...also Mountainbike versteht sich

Heute Morgen um halb acht bin stand plötzlich ne Horde (nennt man die eigentlich Horde Rudel oder HErde)Wildschweine aufm Weg, als ich um ne Kurve kam. Natürlich gings vor und hinter mir mehr oder weniger Bergauf. Im ersten Moment hab ich gedacht vor mir steht nen Schwarzbär ....dann kam mir der Gedanke: Welches Ar******* hat mir eigentlich gesagt, dass es in D KEINE Schwarzbären gibt...Dann OhhhhF**** Wildschweine Der Größte stand natürlich direkt quer aufm Weg....Hätte ich net gebremst hätte ich den glatt angefahren^^ Zum glück sind die dann dank meiner Imposanten erscheinung schnell abgedampft Waren auch ein paar kleinere dabei...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute Morgen um halb acht bin stand plötzlich ne Horde (nennt man die eigentlich Horde Rudel oder HErde)Wildschweine aufm Weg, als ich um ne Kurve kam. Natürlich gings vor und hinter mir mehr oder weniger Bergauf. Im ersten Moment hab ich gedacht vor mir steht nen Schwarzbär ....dann kam mir der Gedanke: Welches Ar******* hat mir eigentlich gesagt, dass es in D KEINE Schwarzbären gibt...Dann OhhhhF**** Wildschweine Der Größte stand natürlich direkt quer aufm Weg....Hätte ich net gebremst hätte ich den glatt angefahren^^ Zum glück sind die dann dank meiner Imposanten erscheinung schnell abgedampft Waren auch ein paar kleinere dabei...



Rotte 
Das ist hier tägliches Geschäft


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Rotte
> Das ist hier tägliches Geschäft



Ah Danke
Mir is das zum erstenmal passiert...Hier gibbet net soo viele Wildschweine. Zum Glück, wenn die sauer sind is mit denen bestimmt net so gut Kirschen essen


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits... oder Mahlzeit 

Heute nochmal auf Arbeit und dann geht's los... Rennsteig 
Ich habe das Gefühl das zu viel eingepackt wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2015)

Hier macht es wie sau! Aber morgen soll es besser werden. Das heisst heute aber Rolle. Der neue 510er sollte morgen kommen. Echt lustig wie schnell man die "Kleinigkeiten" 500er -> 510er vermisst 
Jetzt sollten aber erstmal die 2 10x Kassetten fuer die Rolle und fuers Zaboo kommen, dann kann ich das von 1x9 auf 1x10 umbauen und somit Flash und Zaboo ohne Umbauen auf dem Elite Muin benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Heute nochmal auf Arbeit und dann geht's los... Rennsteig


Oh, Rennsteig würde ich dieses Jahr auch gerne mal fahren. Aber immerhin ist für übernächste Woche erstmal Stoneman im Erzgebirge und Trailcenter Rabenberg geplant


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, Rennsteig würde ich dieses Jahr auch gerne mal fahren. Aber immerhin ist für übernächste Woche erstmal Stoneman im Erzgebirge und Trailcenter Rabenberg geplant


Hoffentlich scheint auch mal die Sonne 

Zum Stoneman Miriquidi kannst du dir nochmal meinen Bericht reinziehen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12369384
...ziehe ordentliche Reifen drauf, da liegt jede Menge Splitt auf den Wegen 
Die Route unbedingt im Navi abspeichern und ein Powerpack zum Nachladen einstecken. Nachts sieht man kaum die Schilder. Helm UND Lenkerlampe sind auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2015)

Ist alles schon eingeplant - u. a., weil ich deinen Bericht schonmal gelesen habe 
Licht werden wir wohl auch mitnehmen. Auch wenn's nur silber werden soll.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist alles schon eingeplant - u. a., weil ich deinen Bericht schonmal gelesen habe
> Licht werden wir wohl auch mitnehmen. Auch wenn's nur silber werden soll.


Ihr Genießer 

Wenn alles klappt, werdet ihr das Licht nicht brauchen... aber man weiß ja nie was kommt. 

Hier ist noch eine Adresse vom @joe-ker 
Seine Eltern vermieten eine FW 
www.fewo-erzgebirge-zinn.de
...ist ev. noch eine Variante.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2015)

Ich will meine alten Knochen ja auch nicht überanstrengen 
Übernachtung in Bozi Dar ist quasi schon gebucht - liegt ganz gut zwischen Anfangs- und Endpunkt (Rabenberg). Und schön billig...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich will meine alten Knochen ja auch nicht überanstrengen
> Übernachtung in Bozi Dar ist quasi schon gebucht - liegt ganz gut zwischen Anfangs- und Endpunkt (Rabenberg). Und schön billig...


Auch gut...schön billig und gutes Bier 

Im September wollen wir ev. noch mal mit dem Tandem den Miriquidi fahren...aber auch mit Übernachtung.


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2015)

Moooin!
War los die Hälfte im Urlaub


----------



## racingforlife (16. Mai 2015)

Gerade mit 2:20h Training fertig - gleich die erstes Abfahrten über unsere 2 ausgewiesene DH Strecken


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Vorbelastung auch rum. Jetzt rad putzen und zeug richten... Morgen ist endlich wieder Startnummer Zeit!


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Gerade mit 2:20h Training fertig - gleich die erstes Abfahrten über unsere 2 ausgewiesene DH Strecken
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das sieht nach Spaß aus!
Übernächste Woche eier ich auch mal wieder kurz Kantanklatschen...nach Willingen. Das neue 650b Glory Ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (16. Mai 2015)

Bin da mit'm CC-HT runter, nix kantenklatscher


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (16. Mai 2015)

bereit für morgen  diesmal mit normaler stütze damit das hier keinen shitstorm auslöst


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2015)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2015)

Sehr ordentlich! Man sieht sich,... aber wenn du mich ueberhgolen willst, gibt es nen Renner 

Ach ja: hammer Oberrohrschutz 

Ich habe auch bereit:


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2015)

Sascha sieht ebenfalls gut aus aaaaaaaaaber...wenn du mal ein gescheites einfach Kettenbach vorne hättest bräuchtest du diese Kettenfahrzeug nicht...mit nw von Race Face und 1x10fach Umbau an meinem kantende hatte ich noch nie einen Abwurf...Never...


Sind das die breiten 2.2er fast Track??? Habe jetzt ma die fast Track s Works in 2.2 bestellt...560g sollten die sein...die 2.0er sind schon arg schmal...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2015)

Sind die schmalen fasttrack.
Das absolutblack kann es auch, aber ich geh gerne auf Nummer sicher schau mal was sogar die Profis haben... Fahren fast alle Mut Kefü


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2015)

Alles Schisser...


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2015)

Dann viel erfolg euch beim Rennenfahren So langsam läuft bei uns die heiße Phase vor der DM am Alfsee an...Nen frischer Satz Renegade liegt hier schon bereit... einer mit ca. 550gr und einer mit 500 gr Sworks und Control. Damit sollte auf der Strecke ordentlich was gehen.

Gucke gerade das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring als das mit den Autos gibbet kostenlos als Livestream bei sport1


----------



## xeitto (17. Mai 2015)

DNF. Mir hat's nach 60km die Steckachse zerlegt. Keine Ahnung wie das geht, aber die Mutter hat sich irgendwie gelöst und fehlt jetzt. Gerade als ich mit @nopain-nogain in der Abfahrt war... doof gelaufen, das hätte ne lustige letzte Runde gegeben. Bin aber froh dass ich das Hinterrad nicht bei Fullspeed verloren hab. Naja, bad luck. Damit sind die Marathons für mich durch dieses Jahr. 2 XTERRA und 2-3Enduro-Rennen kommen noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2015)

War das an dem Stich, wo es bei dir so geknallt hat?
48. Gesamt und 9. AK wurde es bei mir.


----------



## xeitto (17. Mai 2015)

Ja genau. Da ist mir die Kette in die Speichen und dann hab ich gesehen das die Achse lose ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2015)

Bist du doch Langdistanz? Dachte du wolltest mittel?


----------



## xeitto (17. Mai 2015)

Ja war auch auf der langen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sascha sieht ebenfalls gut aus aaaaaaaaaber...wenn du mal ein gescheites einfach Kettenbach vorne hättest bräuchtest du diese Kettenfahrzeug nicht...mit nw von Race Face und 1x10fach Umbau an meinem kantende hatte ich noch nie einen Abwurf...Never...
> 
> 
> Sind das die breiten 2.2er fast Track??? Habe jetzt ma die fast Track s Works in 2.2 bestellt...560g sollten die sein...die 2.0er sind schon arg schmal...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sind die schmalen fasttrack.
> Das absolutblack kann es auch, aber ich geh gerne auf Nummer sicher schau mal was sogar die Profis haben... Fahren fast alle Mut Kefü



Battle of the auto-corrects 

Wieso sind eure Specialized-Reifen eigentlich alle so leicht? Meine Fast Trak in 27,5 x 2,25 " wiegen jeweils ca. 570 g. Jaja, Control 2Bliss. Finde ich aber trotzdem recht schwer. Fast so schwer wie die RK Protection...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2015)

Jetzt seh ich das Bild auch... hast du die Mutter mit der Imbus Madenschraube gesichert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (17. Mai 2015)

jop... die fehlt allerdings auch?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2015)

Schraubensicherung? Hat scho bissle gerumpelt


----------



## xeitto (17. Mai 2015)

ja, nächstes mal  gerumpelt hats ja eigentlich nur 500m... der rest bergab war ja ziemlich harmlos


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2015)

Hat wohl gereicht


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Battle of the auto-corrects
> 
> Wieso sind eure Specialized-Reifen eigentlich alle so leicht? Meine Fast Trak in 27,5 x 2,25 " wiegen jeweils ca. 570 g. Jaja, Control 2Bliss. Finde ich aber trotzdem recht schwer. Fast so schwer wie die RK Protection...



Seit zwei Tagen fahre ich den renegade in 1.95... Fährt sich super...auch der grip ist erstaunlich gut. 480g 29"

Meine zwei Fasttrack s Works sind 520g 29 und 2.0 Rollen auch super und der grip reicht.

Hab jetzt mal die 2.2er Fasttrack bestellt...sollen ja so um die 560g wiegen... 
Mal schauen wie die so sind...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2015)

Kann deine Erfahrung 100% bestätigen!


----------



## baloo (17. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Meine zwei Fasttrack s Works sind 520g 29 und 2.0 Rollen auch super und der grip reicht.



aber auch nur wenns trocken ist!


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2015)

@nopain-nogain :
Wie sind sich denn deine Fasttrack gestern das nasse steinige Stück rauf gefahren? Insbesondere in der ersten Runde war es ja noch recht feucht. Guten Grip gehabt? Ich hatte den RK drauf und war immer wieder überrascht, was für einen tollen Grip der Reifen hat. Auch oben in den Schlammwiesen. Nur nerven mich die exponierten Seitenwände. Und Protection kann man nicht fahren.


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2015)

Fast Track reicht im Schlamm auch vorausgesetzt man kann fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2015)

Die Reifen liefen echt gut. Der Grip war auch gut bis ok. Wenn man halt 10cm im Schlamm steckt greift so ein Reifen natuerlich nicht mehr gescheit, aber er war trotzdem kontrollierbar und ich kam auch durch die Schlammfelder noch gut durch.
Den FastTrack fahre ich auch in der "schweren" Control Variante. Es ist aber auch mein Reifen fuer Strecken auf denen mir der Renegade zu wenig ist: rollte minmal schlechter, etwas schwerer aber einfach etwas mehr Reserven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (18. Mai 2015)

kurze frage zu schraubensicherung: ich will bei meinen bremsscheiben und meinen PM bremssätteln gerne die schrauben sichern. jetzt habe ich was von loctite 243 mittelfest gelesen. das kommt ja flüssig auf das gewinde und dann wird die schraube reingedreht, richtig? was ist der unterschied bzw vorteil/nachteil zu dem zeug was ab werk auf manchen schrauben drauf ist (zb auf den kleinen torx schrauben für die bremsscheiben)? da ist ja oft schon eine art schraubensicherung auf dem gewinde, aber in trocken.


----------



## baloo (18. Mai 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> @nopain-nogain :
> Wie sind sich denn deine Fasttrack gestern das nasse steinige Stück rauf gefahren? Insbesondere in der ersten Runde war es ja noch recht feucht. Guten Grip gehabt? Ich hatte den RK drauf und war immer wieder überrascht, was für einen tollen Grip der Reifen hat. Auch oben in den Schlammwiesen. Nur nerven mich die exponierten Seitenwände. Und Protection kann man nicht fahren.


Fährst du den mit Milch und Racesport Variante?


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2015)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> kurze frage zu schraubensicherung: ich will bei meinen bremsscheiben und meinen PM bremssätteln gerne die schrauben sichern. jetzt habe ich was von loctite 243 mittelfest gelesen. das kommt ja flüssig auf das gewinde und dann wird die schraube reingedreht, richtig? was ist der unterschied bzw vorteil/nachteil zu dem zeug was ab werk auf manchen schrauben drauf ist (zb auf den kleinen torx schrauben für die bremsscheiben)? da ist ja oft schon eine art schraubensicherung auf dem gewinde, aber in trocken.


Loctide wird auch kurz nach'm einschrauben trocken...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nie Locktite auf den Disk Schrauben und noch nie eine verloren...


----------



## xeitto (18. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen. Lefty ist aufm Weg zum Service, war mal nötig nach 2 Jahren, neue Reifen und Achse sind bestellt. Nächste Woche geht's endlich mal wieder zum surfen. Und bis dahin noch richtig viel Arbeit...


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Reifen liefen echt gut. Der Grip war auch gut bis ok. Wenn man halt 10cm im Schlamm steckt greift so ein Reifen natuerlich nicht mehr gescheit, aber er war trotzdem kontrollierbar und ich kam auch durch die Schlammfelder noch gut durch ...



Die Schlammfelder haben schon viel Kraft gekostet. Zudem sind 3 Runden nichts für die Psyche, aber die Strecke ist für einen deutschen Marathon schon echt toll. Bin leider in dem kleinen Zwischentrail (zwischen den beiden Verpflegungspunkten) beim Überholen eines Kurz/Mittelstrecklers recht übel gestürzt. Bin aus der Spur raus und ins Gras. Da lag dann genau ein Felsbrocken versteckt. Hat's mich "zamghaun"! Mein erster Gedanke: meine Carbonfelge! Gott sei Dank nur das Schaltauge verbogen, quasi mit Dual-Speed die letzte Runde fertig gefahren. Die ganze Aktion hat mich so 5-10 Plätze gekosten, hab da recht lange leicht irritiert da gestanden. Mist! Bin jetzt ein paar Plätze vor Dir reingekommen. Heute einen riesengroßen blauen Fleck am Innenschenkel, wo es mir den Sattel reingehauen hat. Ich gehe, als hätte ich hinten eine Spülung bekommen ...



baloo schrieb:


> Fährst du den mit Milch und Racesport Variante?



ja, seit Jahren absolut problemlos.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2015)

Stefan Schub***? Hast mir ja trotzdem noch 6 Minuten gegeben 
Bei mir leif es ganz ok. Hab ja nen 4 Wochenalten Sohnemann zuhause (zum 3,5 Jahre alten Lukas)... der Schlafentzug kostet echt Koerner.
Zumal ich auch ueberhaupt nicht zu langen Einheiten komme,... aber Spass hat es gemacht 
Bist du das Lux gefahren? Auf dem Wurzelanstieg hab ich mein Epci richtig vermisst... auf den Abfahrten ging es mit dem Flash genause


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2015)

ja, genau der:






Das mit dem Schlafentzug kenne ich. Tochter #3, 3 Monate alt. "Problematischer" sind aber die 3.5 Jahre alten Zwillinge, die jede Krankheit aus der Krippe mitschleppen. Jan-März bin ich eigentlich immer irgendwie krank. Dieses Jahr hatte ich irgendeine wochenlange Dauerkrankheit Ich komme aber zu langen Einheiten, Dank an meine verständnisvolle Ehefrau . Zudem kombiniere ich gerne Berglaufen und Rollentraining auf dem Kickr. So kommen dann auch längere Einheiten im Winter zusammen. Allerdings hilft es nicht, eine Brauerei als "Sponsor" zu haben ...

Bin mit meinem HT (Grand Canyon SLX) gefahren. Der direkte Vergleich im Stein/Wurzelanstieg hätte mich auch interessiert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2015)

Das mit jede Seuche heim bringen kenne ich auch... Zudem arbeitet meine Frau als Erzieherin... Ganz toll! Oft sieht es so aus: 4 Wochen voll training, eine sicher krank, eine Woche wieder rein kommen und von vorne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Mai 2015)

ist @ Stefan neu hier ? Ja dein Lux gefällt mir auch


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2015)

"Neu" ? Sporadisch immer mal wieder hier gepostet. Muss ich erst einen Initiationsritus über mich ergehen lassen? Nackt auf dem Bike durch die Fußgängerzone fahren? 

Ansonsten habe ich mich ja oben schon genug indirekt vorgestellt. Familienstand ist nun bekannt. Sorry, Jungs, bin schon vergeben  . Und fast genauso wichtig, viel Information über den heimischen Fuhrpark mitgeteilt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Mai 2015)

naaaa mal schauen was der Rest der Meute sagt


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Fast Track reicht im Schlamm auch vorausgesetzt man kann fahren


Genau...bei Schlechtwetter fahr ich auch fast Track und reicht...


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Mai 2015)

Nochmal Thema Bad Wildbad: für die, die dabei waren. Irgendwelche Emotionen bezüglich der EBikes? Ich bin am allerletzten Anstieg vom Führenden des Ebike Wettbewerbs überholt worden. Ist an mir vorbeigeschossen und ich dachte mir nur: WTF! Jetzt sehe ich in der Ergebnisliste: 8 Teilnehmer, 3 Frauen davon, die Hälfte "Bosch eBike Racing Team". WTF! Muss das sein? 

Prinzipiell ist mir das ja egal. Meine alten Schwiegereltern sind glücklich mir ihren EBikes. Und das ist gut so. Habe nur mal auf Elba ein Gruppe "Enduro-EBikes" erlebt. Die haben den Trail ganz schön umgepflügt, sind ja auch raufgefahren. Da wir in D auf den Trails eh schon so kritisch gesehen werden, frage ich mich, ob das Auftauchen von 25kg Fast-Motorrädern mit Fahrern in Ritterrüstungen auf Wanderwegen nur nicht noch mehr Verbotsschilder zur Folge haben. wenn es noch Wanderwege gibt, wo nicht eh schon ein Schild steht (zumindest hier im Lkr GAP).


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Mai 2015)

Naja ich habe einen E-Bike Teilnehmer am Berg überholt, der hatte keine Chance.
Könnte vielleicht daran gelegen haben, dass er versucht hat sein Hinterrad wieder gangbar zu machen .
E-Bikes sind gut für Ältere, Menschen mit körperlichen Gebrechen oder auch Pendler. Als Sportgerät nur peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Mai 2015)

Und was ist mit Menschen mit körperlichen Gebrechen die trotzdem Sport machen wollen? Oder um Leistungsunterschiede auszugleichen?
Komische Einstellung...


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Mai 2015)

Ok ich ergänze als Sportgerät für "gesunde" Menschen.


----------



## baloo (19. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Fast Track reicht im Schlamm auch vorausgesetzt man kann fahren


Du kannst auch mit einem Stock im Allerwertsten wandern, vorausgesetzt du hast die Fähigkeiten!


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nochmal Thema Bad Wildbad: für die, die dabei waren. Irgendwelche Emotionen bezüglich der EBikes? Ich bin am allerletzten Anstieg vom Führenden des Ebike Wettbewerbs überholt worden. Ist an mir vorbeigeschossen und ich dachte mir nur: WTF! Jetzt sehe ich in der Ergebnisliste: 8 Teilnehmer, 3 Frauen davon, die Hälfte "Bosch eBike Racing Team". WTF! Muss das sein?
> 
> Prinzipiell ist mir das ja egal. Meine alten Schwiegereltern sind glücklich mir ihren EBikes. Und das ist gut so. Habe nur mal auf Elba ein Gruppe "Enduro-EBikes" erlebt. Die haben den Trail ganz schön umgepflügt, sind ja auch raufgefahren. Da wir in D auf den Trails eh schon so kritisch gesehen werden, frage ich mich, ob das Auftauchen von 25kg Fast-Motorrädern mit Fahrern in Ritterrüstungen auf Wanderwegen nur nicht noch mehr Verbotsschilder zur Folge haben. wenn es noch Wanderwege gibt, wo nicht eh schon ein Schild steht (zumindest hier im Lkr GAP).


Das hat sich doch vor Jahren schon unter einem anderen Begriff durchgesetzt...Nennt sich dann MOFARENNEN



baloo schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit einem Stock im Allerwertsten wandern, vorausgesetzt du hast die Fähigkeiten!


Es is halt nen Tradeoff. Je nach strecke bringt ein Matschreifen halt runter nicht soooo viel wie du dann auf den Flachstücken verlieren wirst. Am Nürburgring 2013 wurde die Strecke zwischenzeitlich wegen unwetter gesperrt....weil zu gefährlich. Bin da Renegade gefahren...da hat es einfach keinen Sinn gemacht die zusätzliche Sicherheit bergab mit weniger Tempo im flachen zu erkaufen.


----------



## baloo (19. Mai 2015)

Schon klar! Meinte auch keinen reinen Matchreifen, sondern eher dass der hier viel gelobte FT für mich nur bei absolut trockenen Verhältnissen Sinn machen würde!
Da finde ich einen RoRo schon deutlicher besser!


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

Ich komm mit schwalbe net klar...


----------



## baloo (19. Mai 2015)

... ich dachte du kannst fahrn?! ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2015)

Ihh Schwalbe. Die sind doch nur gut für die Kettenstrebe...


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ihh Schwalbe. Die sind doch nur gut für die Kettenstrebe...


Jup  Son Rara is nach 500km runter und grip hatter dann nie gehabt


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Mai 2015)

jo, Schwalbe. Weiß nicht, wie oft die mir schon so in der Kurve plötzlich weggekippt sind. Allerdings ist (insebesondere die neue) SnakeSkin Seitenwand nicht schlecht. Recht robust, aber trotzdem noch schön geschmeidig. Kein Vergleich zu Contis Hartgummireifen Protection. Zudem nicht zu viel Zusatzgewicht. Ein RK mit SnakeSkin, das wäre es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

Gibt es schon unter dem Namen Renegade Control


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

Rennsteig abgehakt 













...mehr wenn wir wieder zurück sind.


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

Das sieht nach Spaß aus!!!!
Ich sitz schon die ganze Zeit an meinem Unikrempel und iwe hab ich nicht das gefühl heute vorran zu kommen...mein Schädel qualm


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2015)

Tandem IST Spass! 










Jetzt noch ein neues weises X9 Type2. Das graue ist voellig durch! Schaltet entweder die ersten 5 oder die zweiten 5 Gaenge gescheit.
Weis, damit die Elixir nicht so alleine ist


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

Meine Starrgabel bin ich jetzt losgeworden. Das war iwe nichts für mich. Bringt iwe keinen Spaß...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Mai 2015)

Nach mehrern Tagen endlich eine Lösung für folgendes Problem gefunden: Win7 erkennt keine Massenspeichergeräte, beziehungsweise kann keine Treiber installieren. Lösung: Windoof Mediaplayer installieren


----------



## baloo (19. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein neues weises X9 Type2. Das graue ist voellig durch! Schaltet entweder die ersten 5 oder die zweiten 5 Gaenge gescheit.
> Weis, damit die Elixir nicht so alleine ist


Ich hätte noch ein fast Neues, aber schwarz! Interesse?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2015)

Das sagst du jetzt wo ich im Bike Markt schon eins gekauft und bezahlt habe...
Schick mit trotzdem mal ein Bild und dein preis als pm. Vielleicht werde ich doch noch schwach

Ich fahre ab und zu gerne Starr. Im training mag ich das problemlose. Im rennen ist aber meist eine Federgabel Pflicht. Im training will ich aber auch nicht ganz drauf verzichten, sonst verliere ich ein bisschen das Gefühl für dem Speed.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Gibt es schon unter dem Namen Renegade Control



der 2.3er wäre ja ganz interessant fürs HT hinten. In meinem Alter brauchts etwas mehr Komfort. Zudem sind diese Noppen echt keine blöde Idee.

Erinnert mich aber eher an den Raven als an RK. Und der Rabe war für hier definitiv zu wenig.

Da die Reifenbreiten-DB zum Renegade nichts hergibt, wie breit sind der 1.95er bzw. der 2.3er. Misst Spezi von Stollen zu Stollen, oder Karkasse. Und wie hoch?

Zudem, ist der S-Works von den Seitenwänden eher Schwalbe-LiteSkin Papier, oder Conti Racesport mäßig? Für Rennen bräuchte es ja nicht unbedingt Control.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (19. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das sagst du jetzt wo ich im Bike Markt schon eins gekauft und bezahlt habe...
> Schick mit trotzdem mal ein Bild und dein preis als pm. Vielleicht werde ich doch noch schwach


Hast ne PN


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2015)

Merci, aber ich brauche es in mittel. Lang rassier ich auf den trails ab
Kurz geht nicht, sollte ich die Kassette mal um ein 40/42er erweitern.


----------



## baloo (19. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Merci, aber ich brauche es in mittel. Lang rassier ich auf den trails ab
> Kurz geht nicht, sollte ich die Kassette mal um ein 40/42er erweitern.


Kein Problem!
Ist jetzt auch im Bikemarkt !


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> der 2.3er wäre ja ganz interessant fürs HT hinten. In meinem Alter brauchts etwas mehr Komfort. Zudem sind diese Noppen echt keine blöde Idee.
> 
> Erinnert mich aber eher an den Raven als an RK. Und der Rabe war für hier definitiv zu wenig.
> 
> ...


Mir war der 2,3er zu Dick. Fahre immer den 1,95er der reich MIR dicke..


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Mai 2015)

1.95 hört sich halt eher nach 55cm Lenker mit Hörnchen, 15 cm Vorbau und neongelben Magurafelgenbremsen an. Passend zu den neonpinken Tights. Irgendwie halt letztes Jahrtausend.

2.3er scheint an der Karkasse die gleiche Breite, wie der RK 2.2 zu haben. Hört sich mal nicht so schlecht an.


----------



## mete (19. Mai 2015)

Der 1,95" ist schon ziemlich breit (>50mm) Grip ist so lala, ich habe schon bessere Reifen gefahren, die subjektiv weniger Rollwiderstand hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> 1.95 hört sich halt eher nach 55cm Lenker mit Hörnchen, 15 cm Vorbau und neongelben Magurafelgenbremsen an. Passend zu den neonpinken Tights. Irgendwie halt letztes Jahrtausend.
> 
> 2.3er scheint an der Karkasse die gleiche Breite, wie der RK 2.2 zu haben. Hört sich mal nicht so schlecht an.


Wie  schon gesagt der 1,95er is schon ziemlich breit. Da sind 2,2er schwalbe auch nicht viel breiter, ABER das ist halt ein Reifen fürs Rennen. Kaum einer fährt Renegade VR/HR 1,95 wenn er nicht noch andere Reifen im Lager hat, mit denen man je nach wetterlage anpassen kann. Die "intermediate Kombi wäre dann FT vorne und Renegade hinten.


Ajo Morgen erstmal


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2015)

Heute Campussuff, ähh Campuslauf. Gebe mir diesmal allerdings nur die 5km.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2015)

Warum? Hat man dir ALLE Raeder geklaut???


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2015)

Es geschehen noch Wunder - jemand hat tatsächlich das inverse Schaltwerk gekauft, das, bevor ich wusste, dass es invers ist, ursprünglich ans Stadtrad sollte.


----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2015)

Ich bin gerade mal positiv überrascht. Am Montag die Lefty zu Fahrrad Kohl geschickt, mit der bitte, dass sie bis 1. Juni wieder da ist. Gestern Anruf bekommen was zu tun ist, heute auf dem Rückweg. Stark.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2015)

Ist bei denen vollkommen normal. Solltest du morgen eigentlich wiederbekommen. Wenn dir DHL da keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2015)

Ja, die sind schnell. Aber 88+ auch, solange es nicht gerade Eurobike ist


----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2015)

Top. Dabei bin ich ab Fr ne Woche im Urlaub und bräuchte sie nicht mal...


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, die sind schnell. Aber 88+ auch, solange es nicht gerade Eurobike ist



Kostet nur ungefähr das Doppelte


----------



## baloo (20. Mai 2015)

am Wochenende gibts Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2015)

Schaut geil aus!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Schaut geil aus!!!



Sieht aus wie alle anderen Chinarahmen, die sich in letzter Zeit so viele importieren.


----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2015)

Trotzdem sieht der Rahmen gut aus


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2015)

Eben, muss sich ja nicht ausschließen


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2015)

Das Hängebauschweindesign (Unterrohr und Kettenstreben) gefällt mir nicht. Mit Farbe sähe das vielleicht schon ganz anders aus. Aber ich nehme an, der Rahmen wird entlackt!?


----------



## baloo (20. Mai 2015)

Nö bleibt so!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2015)

Also war die Aussage „am Wochenende gibts Arbeit!“ auf den Aufbau bezogen?


----------



## baloo (20. Mai 2015)

Jep! Sofern die Teile noch kommen!


----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2015)

Warte gerade auch immernoch auf meine rennradteile..sollen angeblich beim Hibike diese Woche ankommen...und dann direkt zu mir geschickt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (20. Mai 2015)

witzig - das gleiche steht bei mir am wochenende auch an....




baloo schrieb:


> am Wochenende gibts Arbeit!


----------



## xeitto (20. Mai 2015)

Race Kings gerade draufgemacht und sofort dicht.... man sollte weniger Horrorstories hier im Forum lesen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2015)

Fahr mal durch nen Bach... in der Garage waren meine auch dicht


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab heute meine fast Track in 2.2 abgeholt...

Morgen geht's ins vinschgau mit paar Leuten vom Nike Club...geniessen...


----------



## baloo (20. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Race Kings gerade draufgemacht und sofort dicht.... man sollte weniger Horrorstories hier im Forum lesen.





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Fahr mal durch nen Bach... in der Garage waren meine auch dicht


Kann dies auch bestätigen, zu Hause richtig gefreut, dass er so schnell dicht war, dann Schlamm-Rennen und in der ersten Runde platt!
Juhe!
Wir warten auf Rückmeldung!


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Mai 2015)

Soooo: 9. Platz beim Campuslauf über 5km. 18:27min habe ich gebraucht, dummerweise mit viel Verkehr am Start  Für drei Monate ohne Lauftraining ganz passabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Race Kings gerade draufgemacht und sofort dicht.... man sollte weniger Horrorstories hier im Forum lesen.



Mein neuer renegade control hat die ganze nach die Luft gehalten... Ohne Milch


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Mai 2015)

Spezi Reifen über alles...
Maxxis natürlich auch...

Hab den Schweiss mit den Schwalbe ja wieder beim aufziehen bei der Freundin gemerkt...

Die Dinger sind einfach nicht gut produziert...Unwucht kommt noch dazu...


----------



## racingforlife (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mit Bontrager extrem glücklich insbesondere mit Milch. Mein Hinterreifen hat einen kleinen und einen recht großen Schnitt, ließ sich aber trotzdem nachträglich abdichten und hält jetzt seit einer Woche ohne Probleme.

Verschleißt auch nicht so schnell wie Schwalbe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2015)

Bontrager war der 29-1 (frueher XR1) 1,9' Team Issue top! Aber den gibt es nicht mehr 
Specci habe ich mal gehoert, das sie aus dem selben Werk wie Maxxis kommen. Ich finde auch, das die Gummi Mischung sich in der Hand sehr aehnlich anfuehlt.
Wenn Maxxis nur einen Larsten TT in 29' x 1,9' rausbringen wuerde...


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2015)

So gerade mal das Giant Glory 2 für nächsten Donnerstag als Leihbike in Willingen reserviertTaperphase vor der DM mal anders


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Mai 2015)

Zerschiess dich ja nicht. Sonst trete ich nach!


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bontrager war der 29-1 (frueher XR1) 1,9' Team Issue top! Aber den gibt es nicht mehr



Gibt's doch noch und ich fahre den auch immer noch:

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p55829_Bontrager-29-1-29x2-0-Team-Issue-TLR.html

Wenn Speci-Reifen tatsächlich von Maxxis kämen, würde das einiges erklären...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2015)

Und die liefern den auch? Hatte da schon 2x bestellt und jedes mal stellte sich heraus, das sie den gar nicht mehr bekommen :/


----------



## mete (21. Mai 2015)

Habe bis jetzt immer dort bestellt und auch immer bekommen was ich wollte....


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Zerschiess dich ja nicht. Sonst trete ich nach!


Mach ich nich versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gary Jr. (21. Mai 2015)

@mete und nopain: aber vorsichtig, die neuen sind tlr und ca. 100 gramm schwerer. rollen bedeutend schlechter (subjektiv).


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2015)

die 29-1 kann man in 29x2,0 und 29x2,25 bei bikepalast.com in den warenkorb werfen.

2 stück = 44 €

ab 99 € ohne versandkosten

http://www.bikepalast.com/Reifenset...=cgl5hdn7dtbdl29ardc2rpljk3&x=0&y=0&isTouch=0


wie breit sind denn die 29x2,0 ?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bontrager war der 29-1 (frueher XR1) 1,9' Team Issue top! Aber den gibt es nicht mehr
> Specci habe ich mal gehoert, das sie aus dem selben Werk wie Maxxis kommen. Ich finde auch, das die Gummi Mischung sich in der Hand sehr aehnlich anfuehlt.
> Wenn Maxxis nur einen Larsten TT in 29' x 1,9' rausbringen wuerde...



Speci maxxis und Onza kommen alle vom gleichen...von Maxxis produziert...


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2015)

Moin!







 Gestern mal die Übersetzung fürn Alfsee angetestet..36-11-40
Blatt isn pacenti


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2015)

Wann ist denn Alfsee? Das Schaltwerk passt ja inkl. Schrauben wie Arsch auf Eimer (zum Rahmen).
Kann es sein, dass die Crank Boots etwas groß sind? Ist das Größe S für Alukurbeln?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut! Genau das Sw sollte heute bei mir ankommen


----------



## racingforlife (22. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Speci maxxis und Onza kommen alle vom gleichen...von Maxxis produziert...



Bontrager kommt auch von Cheng Shin Tires (Maxxis)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2015)

das erklaert einiges... das sind die Marken, von denen ich behaupten wuerde, das sie alle sammt ganz gut zu fahren sind.


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja hatte sie einfach mit in der warenkorb gelegt un net großartig nachgedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wann ist denn Alfsee? Das Schaltwerk passt ja inkl. Schrauben wie Arsch auf Eimer (zum Rahmen).
> Kann es sein, dass die Crank Boots etwas groß sind? Ist das Größe S für Alukurbeln?


Argh falschen Beitrag zitiert

Alfsee is am 30/31.5


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2015)

24h Rennen


----------



## xeitto (22. Mai 2015)

Soo, da die Lefty ja doch schneller wieder da war hab ich doch noch vorm Urlaub die erste Runde mit den Race Kings gedreht. Sind dicht, und ich bin extra auch 2x durch den Bach gefahren. Und sonst auch gut. Alles tutti


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2015)

Sauber  vielleicht klappt es ja endlich mit Conti 
Ich bleib aber erstmal bei Specci.


----------



## baloo (22. Mai 2015)

und ich bei Schwalbe


----------



## racingforlife (22. Mai 2015)

Sitze mal in der Notaufnahme zum Schürfwunden reinigen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2015)

Wie kommts?


----------



## racingforlife (22. Mai 2015)

Beim GA fahren auf flacher Strecke in einer Kurve gestürzt. Nix wildes aber die Ärzte haben schon zu und die Wunden sind schon sehr dreckig, war ja auf Schotter.

Ich glaube, ich kann nicht mit Ohrstöpsel fahren, da habe ich mich auch schon mit'm Rennrad auf Kopfsteinpflaster abgelegt.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Nix wildes aber die Ärzte haben schon zu und die Wunden sind schon sehr dreckig, war ja auf Schotter.



Fährt man für sowas nicht eh in die Notaufnahme?



racingforlife schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kann nicht mit Ohrstöpsel fahren
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ist eh besser, ohne zu fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2015)

Wurzelbürste und gib ihm. Ich bin einmal zum Hausarzt, der hat die Steinchen im Ellbogen mit Skalpell und Pinzette rausgemacht. Meine Eltern wollten das nicht....


----------



## racingforlife (22. Mai 2015)

Nö, ich lasse das immer vom Hausarzt machen. Geht eigentlich schneller.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (22. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Sitze mal in der Notaufnahme zum Schürfwunden reinigen
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2015)

Gibt's das echt zu kaufen? Dann muss ich das haben 

(Am besten mit "Sponsored by Schwalbe"  ... scnr)


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2015)

Ich haufen...Wollte gerade die neue 11fachkassette ans RR schrauben und hab gemerkt, dass ich nen 10fach Freilauf habNaja der Novatec freilauf kostet "nur" 22€...halb so wild. Is aber ärgerlich


Meine Schalthebel und das Schaltwerk lassen immernoch auf sich warten. Is Hibike immer so lahm


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2015)

Die sind eigentlich ziemlich zügig. 
Kann man das nicht aufspacern? Oder ist dein Freilauf zu alt?


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2015)

Umgekehrt gehts. Sprich 10fach kassette auf 11fach RRFreilaufkörper mit spacer...hab hier aber nur zwei hinterräder mit 10fachkörper-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (22. Mai 2015)

Langsam is'es doof!

Muss auf'n Doc warten wegen der geprellten Schulter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Umgekehrt gehts. Sprich 10fach kassette auf 11fach RRFreilaufkörper mit spacer...hab hier aber nur zwei hinterräder mit 10fachkörper-.-


Von 9-Fach auf 10-Fach brauchte ich Spacern auf meiner Novatec Nabe. Deswegen dachte ich, dass das auch für 11-Fach gilt.


----------



## maddda (22. Mai 2015)

Mmh vielleict habbich noch ne alte erwischt

Grad mal eben noch eine Reba geserived...geht jez megap**no das teil


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2015)

Morgen!

So ich fahr jez gleich erstmal in die Muckibude. Heute is Rückentag...
Später dann noch aufs Rad...Mir is jez am Tapern


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2015)

So, dann schaun'g ma mal:






Gewicht 615 g 

Lauffläche fühlt sich sehr weich an, wird wohl im Vgl. zum RK schneller runter sein.

In einer Woche geht es nach Elba, für da wohl der optimale Reifen. Mal schaun'g wie er sich hier an den nassen Nordalpen schlägt.

Jetzt aber Kinder einpacken und ab nach Weilheim. den Kollegen beim 12 h Rennen zusehen. Muss eine absolute Schlammschlacht sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...sitzen geht wieder und die Klamotten sind auch wieder einsatzbereit. 

Am Bericht muss ich noch arbeiten... der Kopf ist aber noch nicht bereit, sind zu viel Eindrücke die verarbeitet werden müssen. 




...nur gut das ich vorher noch eine Extraladung Milch in den Reifen gekippt hatte.
In einer schnellen Schotterabfahrt sagte meine Frau... die Beine sind ganz nass...dabei war der Weg staubtrocken. 
Da fiel mir zum Glück die Milch ein, schnell angehalten...mit dem zischendem Loch nach unten...und Ruhe war. Hänger, Frau und Rad waren komplett eingesaut...aber das Rad war dicht ohne nachpumpen zu müssen. Geiles Zeug 
Den Faden habe ich dann noch reingedrückt weil es ab und zu noch suppte. 




...das wäre mal ein außergewöhnlicher Schlafplatz gewesen...haben wir uns aber nicht getraut 

6Tage, 225 Kg, 528Km, 6687Hm.... und keinen Ausfall!


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2015)

Das glaub ich! Ne richtig geile Tour!

Morgen is Nove Mesto angesagt! Wen habt ihr auffer liste???


----------



## racingforlife (23. Mai 2015)

Einige ;-)

Damen:
- Neff
- Batty
- Pendrel
- Ferrand Pivot
- Vos

Männer:
- Schurter
- Vogel
- Absalon
- der große Flückinger
- McConell
- Kulhavy

unter Beobachtung:
- Tiberi
- Fumic
- Fontana

Ich denke mal, es wird bei den Herren spannend. Es gibt 3-5 Überflieger und 10 weitere Leute die nach vorne fahren können.

Für mich bleibt XCO die spannendste Radsportdisziplin (aktiv&passiv)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2015)

na hoffentlich passiert dieses Jahr mehr wie letztes Jahr. Immer nur NS oder JA wird langweilig.

Gerade vorher den Renegade aufgezogen. Schwitzt ja wie Sau. Also bei "Control" hätte ich das nicht erwartet. Nicht mal meine RK RS haben das gemacht. Mmmm .... 

Weilheim ist nichts mehr geworden. Tochter #1 ins Auto gehockt. Dann hat sie in bester Starkbier-Fest Manier ins Auto gekotzt. Nun sind mir Autos herzlich egal, aber selbst nach stundenlangem Reinigungsversuch riecht es immer noch nach dem Fisch vom Mittagessen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Einige ;-)
> 
> Damen:
> - Neff
> ...


Hab folgendes getippt:
1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schurter, Nino
2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Absalon, Julien
3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kulhavy, Jaroslav
4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cink, Ondrej
5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Milatz, Moritz


1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neff, Jolanda
2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wloszczowska, Maja
3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kalentieva, Irina
4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Batty, Emily
5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zakelj, Tanja

Milatz trau ich Kopfmäßig diese Saison einiges zu...trotz dem ganzen Trouble...Ansonsten is alles offen. Bei den Frauen hab ich deswegen mal ähnlich wie 2013getippt


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Mai 2015)

Marianne Vos fährt nicht.


----------



## racingforlife (23. Mai 2015)

Oh okay,

habe zum Glück nicht getippt. Sollte keine Rangliste werden.

Das Duell Absalon vs. Schurter wird dieses Jahr bestimmt von Vogel und McConel aufgemischt und Kulhavy scheint auch wieder fit zu sein.

Gut das ich ohne Trainingsstress gucken kann.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Gut das ich ohne Trainingsstress gucken kann.



Das eine kann man doch gut mit dem anderen verbinden. Morgen bei dem Pisswetter hier werde ich auf meinem Kickr zeitlich zum Start VO2max Intervalle gefolgt von einem Threshold Intervall abziehen. Passt perfekt.


----------



## racingforlife (23. Mai 2015)

21 Grad und Sonnenschein nennst Du Pisswetter? Triathlet? ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2015)

na ja, hier 11°C und seit Dienstag Dauerregen. Liebe Grüße aus den bayerischen Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2015)

Hier ist gerade super Wetter... Aber ich bin voll im Eimer! Arbeitswoche+neugeborener schafft mich... Darum bleibt es bei nur 3x1h training die Woche... Bin nicht in der Lage mehr zu machen 

So sieht das zaboo jetzt erstmal aus:


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern übrigens in hübscher Begleitung anschwimmen.... Der See war auch noch recht kalt


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

Noch 2:22
Grundlage fahre ich deswegen heute später


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

2:22?


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

Damen Rennen WC


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Da steht 2:22min -> das muss 2h22min heißen  Ich war schon etwas geschockt


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

Sorry
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Stehst mental auch am Start?!


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

Klar

Wie Rob Warner sagen würde: He is absolutely on fire


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Bester Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2015)

wann ist 
Herren Start? Ich soll um 3 beim Schwager zu Kaffee und Kuchen sein :/


----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

läuft bei euch die Redbull TV Übertragung? hab nur nen leeren Bildschirm vor mir ?!


----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wann ist
> Herren Start? Ich soll um 3 beim Schwager zu Kaffee und Kuchen sein :/


15:15 Uhr


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

Bei mir gehts problemlos...Jolandas Form is anscheinend nicht zu sclagen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2015)

Ja, die knallt was weg!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Jolanda fährt mit Mudguard 

Die Übertragung für die Männer startet um 14:00h


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2015)

Wuerde ich bei dem Wetter auch. Die 10g jucken keinen, aber die verbesserte Sicht... Ich hab nur noch nix gescheites fuer ne Lefty gefunden, nur ein riesen Dreckspoiler


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Die Kacke nicht von unten unter die Brille zu bekommen hat schon was.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Stream weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2015)

technische Probleme... menno.


----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2015)

Hoffentlich läuft dir Übertragung bald wieder :-(

Wir brauchen hier unbedingt einen Frauen in Lycra Bilder Thread 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Mai 2015)

Da sind schon viele Hübsche dabei 
Weiter geht's...


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2015)

sicher dass die Lycra anhaben müssen?

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/540009811543005614/


----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

jetzt wiede on air


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2015)

Wie sind denn eure Tipps?

ich habe so getippt:
1. Neff
2. Gunn-Rita
3. Ferrant-Prevot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

Dahle sieht sau stark aus!


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2015)

Dass die an die Neff rankommt hätte ich so schnell nicht erwartet aber das ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit da noch etwas zu reißen.


----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

schon wieder Technical Problems!
kennt man so gar nicht vonRB


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2015)

bei mir läuft alles super


----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

jetzt auch wieder, aber immer wieder Unterbrüche!


----------



## baloo (24. Mai 2015)

helen Grobert fährt aber auch ein starkes Rennen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2015)

Rennen schauen ist nicht. Regenpause und Frau wollte biken. Während sie oben Trails rockt, schaue ich unten, dass die Kinder nicht verhungern.


----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2015)

Macht spass Neff in den Abfahrten zu zugucken.

Und Pauline fährt die Anstiege mit einer Straßentrittfrequenz - krass!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. Mai 2015)

Moin,

würde die Frauen auch nochmal gerne sehen, finde aber nur den link der Männer. Hilfe bitte


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-509/cross-country-women


Kulhavy is zurück! Das wird spannend diese Saison. Da hat heute rohe Gewalt doch den Bergfloh geschlagen...watt ein Antritt im letzten Uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2015)

Zum Glück ohne Aerohelm )


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Zum Glück ohne Aerohelm )
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Oh ja...der Speziaerohelm is schon ne sache für sich


----------



## InoX (24. Mai 2015)

Ich war richtig glücklich, dass es nicht so ein dominanter Schurtersieg war. Es war richtig spannend und dass der Tscheche den Nino so stehen lässt hätte ich nicht erwartet. War super.


----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2015)

McConell war ja mit Bontrager Aerohelm unterwegs - der war bestimmt zu oft auf dem Specialized YouTube Kanal  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich war richtig glücklich, dass es nicht so ein dominanter Schurtersieg war. Es war richtig spannend und dass der Tscheche den Nino so stehen lässt hätte ich nicht erwartet. War super.


+1


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2015)

Mal was anderes, muss ich bei schwarzer Latex Milch etwas beachten/anders machen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2015)

Wie letztes Jahr: warum versteckt Redbull.tv immer die Replays? Nervig.

Der Zieleinlauf von Kulhavy war ja mal großes Kino!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Für mich ist das RB TV Rennen zum Etappenrennen geworden 
...bei flotter 240er Auflösung! 
Wäre es nicht so spannend gewesen hätte ich aufgegeben und nicht weiter zugeschaut.


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

Nach Albstadt nächstes we kannste doch mal ebe Locker mit'm Tandem fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2015)

...kein Problem, leider bin ich aber noch kein Rentner und kein Student mehr


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

Gibt doch immer einen Haken


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2015)

Siffwetter, aber nützt ja nichts. Waren trotzdem über 2h.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2015)

War ein Hammer rennen! Heute morgen das replay an geschätzt... Weil ich dad Ergebnis nicht vorher wissen wollte: seit gestern mittag forum und facebook Pause

So langsam Genuss sich mit meiner Verfassung wieder bergauf... Morgen noch Ruhe, vielleicht geht es dann langsam wieder...


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

Heute is rolle angesagt... hier sifft es auch...
Intervalle gehen aber eh besser auffer Rolle. Umfang hab ich jez Reduziert...Taperphase und so


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2015)

Intervalle gehen am Berg. Dieses Jahr bei 3min Intervallen die gleiche Strecke geschafft wie 4min Intervallen letztes Jahr... :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

Klar fahr ich die auch am Berg. Hab sogar gezielt Spitzenbereich an Ansteigen trainiert, die genau so steil/lang sind wie die Deiche am Alfsee

Was aber auf der Rolle hilft is der wattmesser und ich mach mich heute nur ungern Nass Die Rolle hat bis 1200Watt wiederstand. Das reicht auch mir aus


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Mai 2015)

Scheinbar hat hier jeder studiert oder es wird gerade studiert. Aber mit der Rechtschreibung hapert es etwas. Ist das während einem Studium nicht mehr wichtig Ist teilweise grausam was so geschrieben wird

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Mai 2015)

Frag mal Sascha und Jens, da muss man wirklich raten


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2015)

Wir sind entschuldigt! Jens ist schweizer und ich badner,... Wir sind schon froh, wenn man uns versteht
Ne, im ernst: viel wird von semi intelligenter auto Korrektur auf Handy/Tablet verschlimmbessert
Ach ja Diplom Informatiker Uni...


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat hier jeder studiert oder es wird gerade studiert. Aber mit der Rechtschreibung hapert es etwas. Ist das während einem Studium nicht mehr wichtig Ist teilweise grausam was so geschrieben wird
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Rächtschraibunk???<Wejn is dejn dänn?


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich verstehe es jetzt Dann werde ich mich wohl damit abfinden müssen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

Überigens ich studiere Wirtschaftswissenschaften und Germanistik


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat hier jeder studiert oder es wird gerade studiert. Aber mit der Rechtschreibung hapert es etwas. Ist das während einem Studium nicht mehr wichtig Ist teilweise grausam was so geschrieben wird
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


 Ich will ja nicht Klugscheißen, aber grammatikalisch richtig wäre "während eines Studiums" .


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht Klugscheißen, aber grammatikalisch richtig wäre "während eines Studiums" .


So kennen wir dich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2015)

In your face!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2015)

Ich schreibe meinen Dipl. Ing. auch nie aus. Zu kompliziert  . Bin zudem noch mit der alten Rechtschreibregel erzogen worden. Die neue habe ich nie gelernt und heute weiß ich nicht, was richtig ist.

Heute unerwartet gutes Wetter gehabt. Zudem den Nachmittag frei. 5 h Grundlage mit Trailspaß in Biberwier und am Eibsee.

Nach Tirol haben sie die Grenzanlagen wieder aufgebaut. Schaut aus, wie an der Grenze zur DDR. Zudem kaum Touristen im Talkessel, nur tausende von Polizisten und THW. Wahnsinn. Wegen einem Wochenende so ein Aufwand.

Renegade 2.3: fährt sich echt überraschend gut. Das Volumen ist einfach super, gerade bei so Race-Fully-Sprüngen bis 50-60 cm landet es sich gut. Traktion ist auch gut, nur kommt der Reifen, wenn es feucht ist, nicht an den RK hin. So wohl rauf, als auch besonders runter. Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## maddda (25. Mai 2015)

MIr war er zu schwer...Hab ihn nach 150km wieder runter geschmissen. Renegade 2.0 muss sein wenns richtig schnell werden soll. Für alles andere gibbet den FT.

Mir legt sich jez gleich pennen. Eben noch ne Folge DR House  schauen und dann anne Matraze gehorcht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Mai 2015)

Moin,

und endlich ein paar Tage frei


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und endlich ein paar Tage frei


...unternimm was schönes


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2015)

Moin! Ganze Uni hat die Pfingstwoche frei... Nur ich hab Blockseminar und schwedischkurs-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2015)

Frei?


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2015)

Jup bei uns is die ganze Pfingstwoche keine reguläre Vorlesung oder Seminar


----------



## racingforlife (26. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,

letzte Urlaubswoche :-(

Jetzt Protokoll schreiben und nachher mal versuchen GA zu fahren. Die Schulterprellung ist fast weg.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

...so unterschiedlich ist die Sattelstellung an Epics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (26. Mai 2015)

Wen interessiert das Epic 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Epic
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das du als Racer vorn nach den Muskel bepackten Beinen schaust ist natürlich logisch.


----------



## racingforlife (26. Mai 2015)

Oh man,

ich dachte gerade, was das für ein unlogischer Spruch sein sollte und dann habe ich die Beine gesehen von denen Du schreibst)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (26. Mai 2015)

Stöbere gerade bei r2-bike bezüglich neuer Schuhe für Emily.

Was würde das Schwarmhirn bevorzugen?

DT240 oder Carbon-ti?
Crest oder trace XC?

Die Naben aus dem Schwarzwald möchte ich nicht mehr!

Eigentlich möchte ich gar nix mehr von den!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2015)

Bei den Naben bin ich DT Fan 
...auch weil ich mir mal das Werkzeug dazu gekauft habe.
Bei den Felgen würde ich zu Crest greifen...ist aber unbegründet und nur ein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Mai 2015)

29er? habe mir im Winter einen Crest-LRS aufgebaut. Die Felge ist halt extrem weich, machte ohne Profi Gerät keinen Spaß, aufzubauen. Je nachdem, wie schwer zu bist oder was du so fährst, finde ich die Felge zu weich, für ein steifes Laufrad. Beim 26er geht sie schon eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (26. Mai 2015)

29er

Überlege schon auf Schlauchreifen zu gehen *hm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Stöbere gerade bei r2-bike bezüglich neuer Schuhe für Emily.
> 
> Was würde das Schwarmhirn bevorzugen?
> 
> ...


Acros .54 Crest Cx Ray oder BOR 366 evtl auch 333 je nach fahrergewicht


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Crest von der Steifigkeit für mein Gewicht in Ordnung. Allerdings bekommt sie extrem schnell Dellen (die FRM/BOR sind da noch empfindlicher), so dass ich nach dieser Saison wohl mal nach Carbonflegen Ausschau halten werde. Hier stört mich allerdings meist die mangelnde Tubelesstauglichkeit.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Mai 2015)

Ich komme auch gut mit der Crest klar, aber die Roval sind schon steifer. Warum sollen die nicht Tubeless tauglich sein???
DT Naben +1


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich finde die Crest von der Steifigkeit für mein Gewicht in Ordnung. Allerdings bekommt sie extrem schnell Dellen (die FRM/BOR sind da noch empfindlicher), so dass ich nach dieser Saison wohl mal nach Carbonflegen Ausschau halten werde. Hier stört mich allerdings meist die mangelnde Tubelesstauglichkeit.


Felgen sind halt Verschleißteile. Die bor 366 sind eigentlich super. Gut einen Satz hab ich mal kaltverformt, aber da hab ich auch nen Felsbrocken bei 60 Sachen übersehen

Im Rennen fahr ich halt mehr oder weniger ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste... Aber gut zwei Saisons für einen Satz Felgen is noch annehmbar


----------



## racingforlife (26. Mai 2015)

Also DT ist schon entschieden, dann kann ich auch weiterhin Shimano Scheiben fahren.

Vielleicht finde ich noch günstige Carbonfelgen die ich nicht selbst importieren muss. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie schwer du bist, aber mit meinen sub 65Kg merke ich da nichts von fehlender Steifigkeit. Kein Unterschied zur Arch EX (+50g).
Habe die auch problemlos mit Revos an Novatec Naben eingespeicht. Seit zwei Saisons völlig problemfrei.


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Felgen sind halt Verschleißteile.



Ich fahre halt gern treppen herunter, das ist in Kombination mit wenig Lufdruck eigentlich der Killer für jede leichtere Alufelge...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Mai 2015)

Die 


mete schrieb:


> Ich finde die Crest von der Steifigkeit für mein Gewicht in Ordnung. Allerdings bekommt sie extrem schnell Dellen (die FRM/BOR sind da noch empfindlicher), so dass ich nach dieser Saison wohl mal nach Carbonflegen Ausschau halten werde. Hier stört mich allerdings meist die mangelnde Tubelesstauglichkeit.


von lightbicycle fahr ich jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr und hält super...22er maulweite..


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2015)

Funktioniert das denn ohne Felgenhorn und Tubeless? Habe da so meine Bedenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grize (26. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Die
> 
> von lightbicycle fahr ich jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr und hält super...22er maulweite..



Hast du die direkt bei lightbicycle geordert oder gibt es auch Bezugsquellen in der EU ?


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab einmal eine Frage bezüglich Kurbeln und Tretlager.
Derzeit ist bei mir eine XT-Kurbel mit einem entsprechenden Pressfit-Lager verbaut und ich würde irgendwann gerne auf eine leichtere Kurbel umsteigen. Jetzt finde ich oft XX1-Kurbeln mit BB30-Innenlagern und ich frage mich, ob das überhaupt passt. Brauche ich dann irgendeinen Adapter oder Spacer?


----------



## baloo (27. Mai 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal eine Frage bezüglich Kurbeln und Tretlager.
> Derzeit ist bei mir eine XT-Kurbel mit einem entsprechenden Pressfit-Lager verbaut und ich würde irgendwann gerne auf eine leichtere Kurbel umsteigen. Jetzt finde ich oft XX1-Kurbeln mit BB30-Innenlagern und ich frage mich, ob das überhaupt passt. Brauche ich dann irgendeinen Adapter oder Spacer?


Kommt auf den Durchmesser drauf an! BB30 = Einpressmass 42mm / PF30 = Einpressmass 46mm
Schau mal hier, da kannst du wie beschrieben wählen, welches Innenlager du brauchst!


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, danke! Dann muss ich wohl das Lager auch tauschen, ich dachte es gibt irgendeinen Adapter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2015)

Morgen,... das wird nix mit B30 in deinem Rahmen. Das Innelager ist zu duenn. Es ist nur fuer PF auf 24mm Achsen geeignet.
Eventuell kannst du das Passende Lager fuer eine Clavicula nehmen und dann koennte es eventuell gehen... aber ich wuerde es nicht machen.
Genau darum habe ich am Cdale auch eine XT kurbel verbaut, trotz BB30 Rahmen: eine 24mm Kurbel passt einfach ueberall rein.


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2015)

Moinsen

Gleich gehts erstmal in die Uni danach noch schnell das Training für heute Abfertigen und heute Abend dann Nach Willingen
Morgen wartet da das neue Glory auf mich

Hab auch alles bei, damit ihr mitfahren könnt


----------



## P4LL3R (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt einmal eine PM an *adrenalin* geschickt, der hat die XX1-Kurbel schon im gleichen Rahmen verbaut. Vielleicht kann er mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2015)

Der hat sicher die GXP XX1 verbaut


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Funktioniert das denn ohne Felgenhorn und Tubeless? Habe da so meine Bedenken...



Meine halten fahr ich tubless und funktioniert top...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2015)

Grize schrieb:


> Hast du die direkt bei lightbicycle geordert oder gibt es auch Bezugsquellen in der EU ?



Direkt funktioniert top und guter Kontakt sofort immer Antwort auch wenn du Fragen hast...

6 Tage bis sie bei mir waren...


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Direkt funktioniert top und guter Kontakt sofort immer Antwort auch wenn du Fragen hast...
> 
> 6 Tage bis sie bei mir waren...


Klingt ja schomma gut


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Direkt funktioniert top und guter Kontakt sofort immer Antwort auch wenn du Fragen hast...
> 
> 6 Tage bis sie bei mir waren...




Allerdings hat die Schweiz ein Freihandelsabkommen mit China und die Gefahr des Anti-Dumping Zoll von 48% im Vergleich zu D entfällt.....richtig?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2015)

Richtig


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Mai 2015)

manchmal muss man die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe packen. In einem unbedachtem Moment äußerte meine Frau, dass sie mein (10 Jahre altes) Rennrad häßlich findet. Etwa 48 h später klingelte der freundliche DHL Mann   





2014er Modell, preisreduziert und v.a noch für Felgenbremse. Ab 2015 gibt es da nur noch Scheibe.


----------



## racingforlife (27. Mai 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Schweiz ein Freihandelsabkommen mit China und die Gefahr des Anti-Dumping Zoll von 48% im Vergleich zu D entfällt.....richtig?!



Danke, das du daran erinnerst, hätte sonst spontan bestellt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (27. Mai 2015)

Puh, grad den ganzen Tag durch SW Audit gequält! 

Ob das Freihandelsabkommen schon in Kraft ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Mai 2015)

Bei meinen Felgen von nextie-bike gings auch ohne Dumpingzoll. Entscheidend ist wohl ob lackiert oder nicht.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Puh, grad den ganzen Tag durch SW Audit gequält!
> 
> Ob das Freihandelsabkommen schon in Kraft ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln!!!



http://www.seco.admin.ch/themen/00513/02655/02731/04118/


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Schweiz ein Freihandelsabkommen mit China und die Gefahr des Anti-Dumping Zoll von 48% im Vergleich zu D entfällt.....richtig?!


Richtig Daniel...kein Zoll...nichts...höchstens wenn es zu teuer ist Bissen MwSt...

Das Freihandelsabkommens besteht definitiv...hab meine ja schon länger und damals schon nichts bestellt...

Damals glaub ich was um 158.-doller pro Felge....


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Mai 2015)

wieder was gelernt!


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2015)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich meine momentan im alten 26er LRS eingespeichten 240s mit China-Carbon verheirate.....


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Mai 2015)

ist halt echt so eine Sache. Die kann man so oder so sehen. Ich habe recht viel Geld in die Hand genommen und mir den Notubes Carbon LRS gekauft. Und ich bin wirklich von Carbon als Felgenmaterial überzeugt. Steif, aber wirklich "compliant". Das spürt man. Ich bereue das horrende Geld für einen Wettkampf-LRS nicht. Bin aber auch Notubes Kunde der ersten Stunde. Bin da ziemlich markentreu.

Bei China habe ich Hemmungen. Ich hadere auch mit einem Kauf. Aber auch wenn es viele positive Berichte gibt, Helmut Schmidt ist auch > 90 als Kettenraucher geworden. Trotzdem würde ich nicht zum Rauchen anfangen. Bei einem renommierten Hersteller erkaufe ich mir 99.x%ige Ausfallsicherheit. Bei einem Selbstimport weißt Du halt nicht, ob die Qualitätskontrolle 80%ige, 90%ige oder 99%ige Sicherheit bietet. Ich habe beruflich viel mit China zu tun. Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte da keine xy Carbon-Felge am Vorderrad haben. Für das Grundvertrauen habe ich zu viel Beschiss erlebt.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit jedem weiteren Kind immer mehr risikoavers geworden bin.


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2015)

Nabend!
So bin jez auch endlich in willingen angekommen  Jez is mir müde...


----------



## baloo (28. Mai 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.seco.admin.ch/themen/00513/02655/02731/04118/


Das ging aber Ausnahmsweise mal schnell ! 
Hab übrigens vor ein paar Wochen hier einen Rahmen bestellt, bis jetzt alles perfekt! Lieferung war prompt und sehr unkompliziert (schau dir mal deine PM's an)!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Tach Allerseits 

Ist in den Carbonfelgen auch noch eine Lage Kevlar eingeharzt?
...so als "Sicherheitsgurt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Tach Allerseits
> 
> Ist in den Carbonfelgen auch noch eine Lage Kevlar eingeharzt?
> ...so als "Sicherheitsgurt"



Ich denke nicht. Aramid (Kevlar) hat immer das Problem, dass die Fasern extrem hygroskopisch sind und sich ihre Eigenschaften dann stark verändern. Gutmütiges Versagen bekommt man bei Carbon heute auch ohne Aramid hin, meine ich. Bei den China-Dingern würde ich aber eh nicht erwarten, dass man sich da großartig Gedanken über das Bruchverhalten gemacht hat...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Mai 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Aramid (Kevlar) hat immer das Problem, dass die Fasern extrem hygroskopisch sind und sich ihre Eigenschaften dann stark verändern. Gutmütiges Versagen bekommt man bei Carbon heute auch ohne Aramid hin, meine ich. Bei den China-Dingern würde ich aber eh nicht erwarten, dass man sich da großartig Gedanken über das Bruchverhalten gemacht hat...


Ich wäre für eine Zwangssicherheitseinlage... damit das Teil nicht unkontrolliert zerbröseln kann 
Bei Carbon muss man sich selber langsam an die Haltbarkeit der Teile gewöhnen und dann mit Vernunft auch akzeptieren, das es hoffentlich so stabil ist wie berechnet? oder ertestet wurde. 
Bei meinem leichten Sliderahmen scheint auch alles zu halten... ich werde damit immer mutiger 

Am WE geht es nach Schöneck. 
Sieht auch anfängertauglich aus 
http://mtbn.ws/vvt4


----------



## maddda (29. Mai 2015)

Mittach Jungens!

Wir sind hier alle fleißig an den Vorbereitung zur 24h DM...Hoffentlich holen wir das Dingen morgen..äh übermorgen


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2015)

So Jungs, da isser!





War auch in Silber ein gutes Stück Arbeit, muss ich sagen. Und die Übersetzung 36/11-36 war sehr oft sehr grenzwertig...





















Natürlich war es die ganze Zeit arschkalt, aber immerhin trocken. Danach ging's dann noch einen Tag ins Trailcenter Rabenberg - unerwartet anstrengend, aber teilweise verdammt gut. Vll. lade ich später noch ein Video hoch. Aber zur GoPro-Leihe von einem Freund kann ich nur sagen:

Vorher gucken, ob die Speicherkarte nicht zu 80 % und der Akku zu 10 % gefüllt ist
Mundstück und anderen herumbaumelnden Kram aus der Sicht nehmen
Brustgurt fester schnallen (die Aufnahmen sind sehr verwackelt)
Bild besser ausrichten (geht zwar über eine App, aber als ich die Nutzungsbedingungen gesehen hab'...)


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2015)

Guten Nachmittag Männer 

Wieder eine Trophäe  mehr im Schrank 
Das Erzgebirge will auch bezwungen sein ...und mit deinen Gängen wäre ich nicht los gefahren ,zumindest nicht auf Gold.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2015)

Du meinst endlich mal eine Trophäe im Schrank  Auch mit größerer Kassette oder kleinerem Kettenblatt würde ich das nicht an einem Tag fahren wollen - du hast also meinen Respekt! Und gegen Marathons wie SKGT Langstrecke klingt das ja fast noch nach Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## racingforlife (30. Mai 2015)

Kaum ist Madda unterwegs, schon ist hier Totentanz)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. Mai 2015)

naja, wir drücken ihn halt die Daumen


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2015)

Hey das hab ich gelesen Ajo wir sind erster Vorsprung ist ziemlich komfortabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...alle gut geschlafen?...die Dortmundfans, die Rundumdieuhrradler, die frischen Väter 
Ich bin auch schon auf, obwohl ich sonst noch mindestens eine Stunde schlafe, ein Tag Bikepark ist angesagt. 
Wetter ist super. 

Schönen Sonntag euch allen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Mai 2015)

moin,

so heute kleine Rundrunde und Kinderfest


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2015)

Ebenfalls einen Guten Morgen. Von Elba. 2 Wochen Sonne, Strand und feinste Trails!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2015)

hay jemand Erfahrung mit der Bontrager Kopie Stuetze? Wuerde mir am Flashdirekt 100g spaaren...

Bikemarkt


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit Männer 

...meine Knochen sind noch heil aber ein Tag Bikepark aktiviert Muskeln, die man so nicht braucht. 
Dementsprechend lösen einige Bewegungen bei mir ein leidend aussehendes Gesicht aus. 
Der Übungsparcour ist super und in bestem Zustand und für mich super um fliegen zu lernen. 





Obwohl ich dann in der freien Wildbahn nicht für alle Sprünge die Eier hatte. 


Sascha,.... einfach testen, die Stütze. Wenn der Verkauf logisch begründet wird...ist leider in der Beschreibung nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2015)

Ja,... aber wenn sie nicht haelt? Der Verkaeufer sgat, er hat eine FSA gekauft... Ka warum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juni 2015)

Wie schwer ist der Verkäufer?
Anscheinend ist sie ihm zu zu flexibel gebaut. 
Ich würde aber auch nichts riskieren. 
Wenn er genauso schwer ist wie du, nimm sie nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2015)

73kg... er wollte wohl die FSA im Teamdesign ... hat nicht auch jemand hier mal ein rad mit genau DER Stuetze und in falsch rum hier gepostet???


----------



## dor michü (1. Juni 2015)

Die Stütze fahren viel problemlos....2x im Freundeskreis! Keine Angst Sascha, aber an deiner stelle würde ich direkt eine Neue bestellen. Das ding siht schon sehr gebraucht aus!

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2015)

Wo? Hast du mir nen Link?


----------



## xeitto (1. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen. Zurück aus dem Urlaub... und schon hab ich ne Woche Trainingsrückstand aufzuholen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...mein Benz stirbt schneller als gedacht, mit 155000. 













...so sahen die anderen Stellen auch aus, vorm Kärcher.


----------



## baloo (2. Juni 2015)

so sahen früher die FIAT auch aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> so sahen früher die FIAT auch aus


Da hat man aber gewusst was man kauft.  
Hier hieß es vor 15 Jahren... 30 Jahre Garantie auf Durchrosten...
...also ist erst Halbzeit. 
Jetzt werde ich die Löcher erstmal zuharzen damit es innen nicht zieht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...mein Benz stirbt schneller als gedacht, mit 155000.



W/S210 halt, ne?  Wurde der zufällig bei Opel hergestellt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> W/S210 halt, ne?  Wurde der zufällig bei Opel hergestellt?


Nee, bei Opel rosten die Autos schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2015)

Also der 10 Jahre alte Astra H einer Freundin rostet fröhlich vor sich hin


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...mein Benz stirbt schneller als gedacht, mit 155000.



Ich hatte dir vor langer Zeit schonmal das empfohlen: http://fluidfilm.de/
Damit hatte ich meinen S202 von 2000 behandelt bevor das grosse Rosten begann. Ich habe damals alle Hohlräume mittels Sonde und Druckbecher ausgesprüht, das hat die braune Pest zu 80% verdrängt. Allerdings kams dann nach 10 Jahren doch an den typischen Stellen (Heckklappe, Zierleisten Seite) durch.
Ich nutze Fluid Film als Gel mit hoher Viskosität immer an am Unterboden (wird mit dem Heizungspinsel auf alle Metallteile gestrichen), da rosten sogar VAG Abgasanlagenschellen nicht mehr 

Schiess die Kiste weg, das wurde erst ab dem Mopf vom 211er besser. Den hatte ich vor kurzem als S211, super Auto  allerdings hatte meiner den falschen Motor > E280......


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2015)

Oo das sieht net gut aus
Rennbericht ist fertig...jetzt habt ihr wieder was zu lesen


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte dir vor langer Zeit schonmal das empfohlen: http://fluidfilm.de/
> Damit hatte ich meinen S202 von 2000 behandelt bevor das grosse Rosten begann. Ich habe damals alle Hohlräume mittels Sonde und Druckbecher ausgesprüht, das hat die braune Pest zu 80% verdrängt. Allerdings kams dann nach 10 Jahren doch an den typischen Stellen (Heckklappe, Zierleisten Seite) durch.
> Ich nutze Fluid Film als Gel mit hoher Viskosität immer an am Unterboden (wird mit dem Heizungspinsel auf alle Metallteile gestrichen), da rosten sogar VAG Abgasanlagenschellen nicht mehr
> 
> Schiess die Kiste weg, das wurde erst ab dem Mopf vom 211er besser. Den hatte ich vor kurzem als S211, super Auto  allerdings hatte meiner den falschen Motor > E280......


Danke für die Erinnerung 

...hätte ich mal gleich gemacht was du sagst. 

Aber das Mercedes das nicht von sich aus anbietet, wo sie wissen wie die Karren wegrosten. 
Aber man soll sich ja alle 10 Jahre ein neues Auto kaufen  
...kann ich mir nur nicht leisten. 
Früher hieß es mal, gib ein bisschen mehr aus damit man länger Freude damit hat.... 
Wenn ich keinen Wohnwagen zum wegziehen hätte, wäre der Benz schon fort. Aber so lange er noch läuft wie am ersten Tag und ich keine sinnvolle Alternative sehe, bleibt er so lange wie es noch geht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2015)

O mai... ich weis warum ich den Civic Tourer als neu gekauft habe. Das sind genau DIE Sachen, auf die ich keinen Bock habe.

Dafuer hab ich gerade mal Sponser, Bike24 und Bike-Discount leerbestellt... nur klein Scheiss:
- Gesoeff, Gel, Riegel,...
- neues Oakleyglass, Reifen fuer den Cross-LRS, Socken, Knielinge
- mehr Socken, Handschuhe, Bremsbelaege, Schaltzuege, ReserveKette, Notubes Milch

Es laeppert sich!


----------



## baloo (2. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> O mai... ich weis warum ich den Civic Tourer als neu gekauft habe. Das sind genau DIE Sachen, auf die ich keinen Bock habe.
> 
> Dafuer hab ich gerade mal Sponser, Bike24 und Bike-Discount leerbestellt... nur klein Scheiss:
> - Gesoeff, Gel, Riegel,...
> ...


wem sagts du das!
da denkt man, ich brauch mal ein paar Kleinteile und ratz fatz liegt man bei einigen 100ertern !!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2015)

Sowas kann dir doch bei einem Neuwagen genauso passieren. Zumal ein Neuwagenkauf für mich der größte Geldrausschmiss überhaupt ist. Es sei denn, man hat die Kohle wirklich dicke...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2015)

Naja... ich hab den ersten Civic neu gekauft und die 7 Jahre absolut GAR nix gehabt. Die Hoffnugn ist nun ,das ich das beim 2. Civic wieder so ist. Und die 29K Euro Liste fuer den Tourer hab ich auch net bezahlt


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

Meiner war auch ein Neuwagen, damals sagte der Verkäufer... 30 Jahre auf Durchrostung, war ja auch mal so. 
Den wollte ich bis zur Rente fahren und dann irgendwas Kleineres für die Stadt und dazu ein kleines Wohnmobil. 

Nur bei der Baureihe hat Benz  Mist gemacht, bilden sich immer noch ein... sie seien die Größten, und nun geht mein Plan nicht auf. 

Der Wohnwagen wiegt um die 1700 kg und da gibt es nicht so viel günstige Zugmaschinen mit Automatikgetriebe und Tempomat. 


Ich muss auch wieder Kleinkram bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur bei der Baureihe hat Benz  Mist gemacht



Und bei der ersten M-Klasse und bei der V-Klasse/Vito...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2015)

und beim Vaneo...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2015)

Doch so gut, die Marke.


----------



## baloo (2. Juni 2015)

und A-Klasse


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juni 2015)

Der Vaneo ist ne geile Kiste... Aber an der Verarbeitung merkt man, das er bei Mercedes als "Nutzfahrzeug" läuft...
Ach ja: LEG DAY!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2015)

Heute noch mal Pause. Dafür gestern mal meinen neuen Helm abgeholt.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2015)

Bin auch noch net wieder so richtig aufm Damm. Heute Nachmittag war ich so richtig wasted


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juni 2015)

Bin auch gestern nur so 25-30km Ratt gefahren 

Achso, Paketmarke ist angekommen - Paket geht aber erst morgen raus. Hier ist ein wenig Stress wegen der großen Geburtstagsfeier meiner Mutter morgen.


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2015)

Kein Stress 




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bin auch gestern nur so 25-30km Ratt gefahren
> 
> .


Watt gestern hab ich nur rumoxidiert  Wenn das Patrick hört jagt er dich mit der mistgabel  durchs Dorf


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2015)

Elba, so schön!


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2015)

Capoliveri?


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2015)

Ja, das da hinten. Wir sind aber die erste Woche in Lacona. Dadurch zuerst die "Napoleon Trails". Das Foto ist von der Warmup Runde. Nächste Woche dann XC Trails in Capoliveri.


----------



## racingforlife (2. Juni 2015)

Gerade zurück von einer LD :-( :-( :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (2. Juni 2015)

Warum kann ich vom Smart Phone kein Video hochladen?


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ja, das da hinten. Wir sind aber die erste Woche in Lacona. Dadurch zuerst die "Napoleon Trails". Das Foto ist von der Warmup Runde. Nächste Woche dann XC Trails in Capoliveri.



Der "Park" auf der Calamita Halbinsel ist top.
Die schönsten Strände hat's m.M. nach aber um Scaglieri, unser absoluter Favorit ist Forno! Viel Spass noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juni 2015)

Nammitach Leute! Ich maloch noch bis 8 hier in der Uni...heute abend noch kurz zu hause was feddich machen...dann gehts endlich auffe Rolle


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hab erst 2 schöne Sweetspot Intervalle gemacht und dann bissle "Gravelgrinden"...


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2015)

Morgen Jungs!
Wie siehts aus? Alles Senkrecht?

Ärgere mich gerade über die lieferbarkeit der neuen XT 11-42 kassette. Wollte eigentlich den Antrieb vom Fully Runterschmeißen und 11fach drauf machen, wenn die erste Kette runter isJez hat die Kiste schon 650km drauf und ich bekomm das Teil immer noch net


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2015)

Senkrecht? Naja, gestern hat sich das Tretlagergewinde im Cannondale verabschiedet. Natürlich war ich da 20 km von zu Hause entfernt und durfte mit S- und Straßenbahn nach Hause fahren.
Jetzt suche ich nach einem Rahmen... Die Überlegung ist, die 26-Zoll-Laufräder ins Big Forest zu packen (sowie den Rest des Cannondales) und einen modernen 27,5er Rahmen zu besorgen. Momentan lacht mich ja das Scott Scale 740 von 2014 an. Aber da brauche ich einen neuen Steuersatz (die Reba hat ja keinen konischen Schaft), ein neues Innenlager (Pressfit-Krams) und eine neue Stütze + Klemme.
Aber ich schwanke momentan zwischen so vielen Sachen


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2015)

Rebas bekommt man doch gut los. Wenn du die alte verkaufst und dir eine konische zu nem guten Preis schießt wird sich der verlust in grenzen halten...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2015)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-works-s-light-carbon-sixfifty-b-650b-rahmen-glanz-1100g-5554?c=174


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Senkrecht? Naja, gestern hat sich das Tretlagergewinde im Cannondale verabschiedet. Natürlich war ich da 20 km von zu Hause entfernt und durfte mit S- und Straßenbahn nach Hause fahren.
> Jetzt suche ich nach einem Rahmen... Die Überlegung ist, die 26-Zoll-Laufräder ins Big Forest zu packen (sowie den Rest des Cannondales) und einen modernen 27,5er Rahmen zu besorgen. Momentan lacht mich ja das Scott Scale 740 von 2014 an. Aber da brauche ich einen neuen Steuersatz (die Reba hat ja keinen konischen Schaft), ein neues Innenlager (Pressfit-Krams) und eine neue Stütze + Klemme.
> Aber ich schwanke momentan zwischen so vielen Sachen


Ich hätte als erstes das Innenlager eingeklebt... schön entfetten und dann eingeharzt. Und wenn das Lager mal hin ist bekommt man das auch wieder irgendwie raus...und wenn nicht, kann man den Rahmen immer noch an die Wand hängen. 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...mir läuft die Nase und der Kopf brummt. 
Habe wohl am WE etwas Zug abbekommen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-works-s-light-carbon-sixfifty-b-650b-rahmen-glanz-1100g-5554?c=174



Den Rahmen find' ich echt nicht schön  Der Funworks-Alurahmen in 27,5 " ist ziemlich schick, finde ich.



maddda schrieb:


> Rebas bekommt man doch gut los. Wenn du die alte verkaufst und dir eine konische zu nem guten Preis schießt wird sich der verlust in grenzen halten...



Viiiel zu umständlich. Eine 27,5 " Reba mit geradem Schaft wird man vermutlich eher nicht so gut los. Und das will ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## xeitto (4. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin. Seit vorgestern bei mir übler Heuschnupfen-Alarm. Normal ists bei mir halb so wild, aber die letzten beiden Tage waren echt scheisse... naja, geht vorbei.

Ich hab mein Triathlon-Rad verkauft zu nem top Preis, da ich es jetzt 2 Jahre quasi nicht gefahren bin und die nächste Zeit auch nix derartiges vorhabe. Jetzt bin ich kurz davor mir nen Downhiller in die Garage zu stellen, dann wär die MTB Palette mit Hardtail - Enduro - DH ziemlich komplett  Auch wenns für max. 10 Tage nicht unbedingt nötig ist, aber es wären 10 Tage mehr Nutzung als bei dem Zeitfahrrad. n+1, ihr kennt das ja... 

Im Sommer steht ein Bike(park)trip in AT und FRA auf dem Plan, da wär das schon ideal und Albstadt & Wildbad sind unter 1h erreichbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2015)

Wieso ein neuer Steuersatz??? Es gibt genug 1,5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll Konuse.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2015)

Der im Big Forest ist grün und durchgehend 1 1/8 ", der im Cannondale halt Headshok.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte du willst die 1 1/8 reba im neuen Scale fahren. Da brauchst den reduzer Konus...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2015)

Oder einfach 'ne entsprechende untere Lagerschale, wenn ich eh 'nen Steuersatz kaufen müsste. Mal schauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2015)

Hat sich so gelesen, das du das nicht willst. Ich wuerde den Konus nehmen... solltest du dann noch mal an eine tapered Gabel dran laufen, brauchst du nicht schon wieder eine neue Lagerschale.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Juni 2015)

Moin,

hi lupus würde gerne ne 27,5 zoll Scott sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2015)

Moin!
Bei mir schlägt der Heuschnupfen iwe seit gestern Nachmittag zu....
Warte überigens immernoch auf meine Rennradschalthebel-.- angeblich sollen die diese Woche bei hibike eintreffen. Sollten Sie letzte Woche aber auch schon


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2015)

Man merkt das gutes Wetter ist... Sehr ruhig hier


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2015)

Jup...Morgen erstmal

Boah ich hatte gestern beim Kantenklatschen extrem mit heuschnupfen zu kämpfen. Schleimentwicklung wie ne Nacktschnecke auf Wanderschaft
Rennradschalthebel hab ich überigens storniert. Jetzt versuche ich noch bis Sonntag gebrauchte zu finden, ansonsten kauf ich mir woanders neue...hibike hat sie immernoch net bekommenRenn da jetzt seit drei wochen hinterher


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2015)

Sowas ist doof... ich mach mich heute Mittag fuer ca 3h auf den FlatBarGravelGrinder (oder einfahc Trainignsrad mit Cross Reifen ).
Morgen dann noch ne Runde laenger und dann hab ich noch 2 Wochen mit reduziertem Umfang, bevor es nach Kiza geht


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2015)

falls jemand 29er ztr crest felgen sucht: r2bike 50 € / stk.


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2015)

Jetzt net mehr zu finden


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2015)

ui, da hatte ich wohl glück.
die letzten 3 tage waren sie zu dem preis drin.

mal zur post und gucken welches baujahr es ist ...


edit: 2x aktuelles modell


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2015)

Aprpos Felgen: hat jemand einen Tip für eine Zwischenfelge Crest Arch? Sollte tubeless genauso problemlos sein, wie ZTR/Notubes.

Leute, Elba macht so viel Spass!


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2015)

Moooin!
Heute isses wieder soweit! DHI Worldcup


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juni 2015)

Die Quali ist gestern ausgefallen. Zu viel Regen - Course Preview von Claudio war auch wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2015)

Krass hab ich gar net mitbekommen:O und wie wird jetzt gestartet? Dürfen jetzt alle fahren?

EDIT: gerade nachgelesen. Wird für die Jungs ja nen straffes Programm heute.

Typisch Inselwetter das riecht ja förmlich nach nem revival der DannyHart Show


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2015)

Watt hab ich gesagt:
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=b232a0580fa2e3415d6d5c594560c69e&oe=55F67551

Hart in der Quali auf 3 mit 1sek Rückstand. Der holt das ding heute


----------



## baloo (8. Juni 2015)

Stratblock Einteilung fürs Ultra Bike ist online!
Bin als "Neuling" im zweitletzen Block 
Na ja, dann wirds einem wohl nicht langweilig auf der Überholspur


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Stratblock Einteilung fürs Ultra Bike ist online!
> Bin als "Neuling" im zweitletzen Block
> Na ja, dann wirds einem wohl nicht langweilig auf der Überholspur


Wie groß sind denn die Blöcke?

Der WC gestern war spannend Habe das Gefühl Minnaar das teil mit Ruhe gewonnen hat. Wenn alle alles riskieren und zwangsläufig fehler machen isses manchmal intelligenter ne zehntel liegen zu lassen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Stratblock Einteilung fürs Ultra Bike ist online!
> Bin als "Neuling" im zweitletzen Block
> Na ja, dann wirds einem wohl nicht langweilig auf der Überholspur



Bei mir ist es Startblock 2 direkt hinter den Herren. Das sollte ok gehen... da kann ich mich zum Berg bissle "einsortieren"


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit Männer 

...wieder ein sportliches WE vorbei. 

Am Samstag ein anstrengender Tag mit jeder Menge Spielen. 





...dementsprechend Ganzkörpermuskelkater 

...Am Sonntag dann eine Genusstour bei optimalem Wetter


----------



## baloo (8. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es Startblock 2 direkt hinter den Herren. Das sollte ok gehen... da kann ich mich zum Berg bissle "einsortieren"


Hast du gut! Weisst du in welchen Abständen die einzeln Blöcke auf die Reise geschickt werden?
Noch was zur Verpflegung, welcher Hersteller haben sie dort für Iso und Gels?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Männer
> 
> ...wieder ein sportliches WE vorbei.
> [...]
> ...dementsprechend Ganzkörpermuskelkater



Wenn ich daran denke, was für Muskelkater ich immer nach dem Squash hatte, kann ich mir das auch bei Badminton gut vorstellen.
Mein Programm war auch ordentlich: Samstag 206 km auf dem Crosser (Waldwege, branden- und mecklenburgischer Sand, Felder etc.) und Sonntag nochmal 32 km im Renntempo auf der Straße. Vll. gönne ich mir heute mal eine Pause


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2015)

Ich muss nu auch Pause machen... So + Mo gar nix. Di + Mi nur locker zur Arbeit und Do wieder kurze Intervalle.

Verpflegung in Kiza war glaub ich Xenofit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es Startblock 2 direkt hinter den Herren. Das sollte ok gehen... da kann ich mich zum Berg bissle "einsortieren"


Ich sollte ein paar Reihen hinter Fumic, Milatz und Co stehen...


----------



## baloo (8. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich sollte ein paar Reihen hinter Fumic, Milatz und Co stehen...


Sind das die beiden Besenwagenfahrer ?


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Juni 2015)

Achso, anderes Rennen


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2015)

MOin!

Heute und morgen kommen endlich meine Rennradsachen an...Zum Glück mir hat das Teil echt gefehlt. Weils gerade passt rüste ich das ganze Teil noch auf Nokon um


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute und morgen kommen endlich meine Rennradsachen an...



Na toll, und hier streikt seit gestern schon wieder die Post  Dabei habe ich Sonntag gerade erst Teile bestellt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2015)

Ich warte auch auf 3 Pakete... mal sehen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (9. Juni 2015)

meines ist heute gekommen, hat mehr als eine Woche gebraucht von D -> CH !!
Der China Rahmen war nach zwei Tagen da!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2015)

Die Pakete kannste auf unbestimmte Zeit vergessen, Sascha ...die Post streikt.... ich warte auch noch, angeblich schon versendet. 

Da sagen die im Fernsehen, man soll jetzt nicht im Internet kaufen und zum Händler gehen. Aber der bekommt die Ware auch nur mit der Post. 

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
langsam laufe ich wieder rund. Zumindest bin ich ohne Gejammer aus dem Bett gekommen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> meines ist heute gekommen, hat mehr als eine Woche gebraucht von D -> CH !!


Finde ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich schlimm. Der Chinarahmen hätte ebenso wesentlich länger brauchen können.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2015)

Ich musste drei Wochen auf meinen Specialized Helm warten - beim Händler gekauft.


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Paket verzögert sich wohl auf Morgen. Das zweite aus Frankreich kommt aber morgen dann auch...pünktlich weil wegen UPS


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2015)

Moinsen!

Na alles Fit Jungs? Is im mom eigentlich keiner am Rennen fahrn??


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2015)

Sonntag... bis Woe war Bolzen angesagt, jetzt Ruhe, dann Sonntag "warmmach Rennen" und naechsten Sonntag dann Kiza


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2015)

Unter der Woche?
Ich war gestern mit dem Rennrad auf der XC-Strecke. Musste mal die neuesten Umbauten anschauen.

Samstag dann Hochschulmeisterschaft XCE, Sonntag XCO und die Woche drauf DM XCO. Noch eine Woche später schon das Heimrennen in Neheim.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2015)

Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, dass ich's geschafft habe, mir vor der Arbeit Erdbeeren zu holen


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2015)

Neheim sehen wir uns dann
Wo genau sind denn die hochschulmeisterschaften??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juni 2015)

Haltern am See.


----------



## elSchabei (10. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, dass ich's geschafft habe, mir vor der Arbeit Erdbeeren zu holen


Mich würde viel eher interessieren, was du da schwärzen mußtest


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2015)

Rechnung für die Erdbeeren natürlich watt sonst


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist das rot 






Mahlzeit Allerseits


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juni 2015)

Moin Jungs
Kirchzarten steht immer noch in den sternen bei mir...
hab da ein elendes furunkel oder geschwür am hintern direkt auf dem sitzhöcker...das ding klingt zwar gut ab aber ob es reicht um Kiza mit freundin im mixt zu fahrn...

Krankenhaus steht auch noch an für einen ultraschall ob es entfernt werden muss...ich könnt kotzen...
die saison beginnt jetzt erst richtig bei mir und dann das...

mal schaun wie es wird...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit Männer 

Gute Besserung Jens! ...zum Glück war es bei mir noch nicht so schlimm, hatte aber auch schon Tage wo ich kaum noch sitzen konnte. 
...und das gebraucht hätte 




...also nur den Nachläufer


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Juni 2015)

Renegade Control vs Elba. Elba hat gewonnen. Der erste Defekt im 10enten Urlaub.

Trotzdem überraschend, dass die Conti Milch den 1 cm Schnitt 400 HM Trail runter trotz vieler Flugphasen, gut gehalten hat. Nur die letzte Landung ging auf die Felge.

Das war es dann wohl mit dem Renegade Experiment. Fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade eben die letzt halbwegs lang einheit vor Chemnitz gefahren.
War volles Program. Nach knapp zwei Stunden einen Hund abgehängt....Kurz danach is mir eine Flasche aus dem Halter gefallen (und ich hatte mich so gefreut, dass der Cannondale Sidecage so billig war). Flasche ist natürlich aufs mundstück gefallen und gebrochen. Bin dann mit den restlichen Wassereserven aber noch bis zum Kiosk meines Vertrauen gekommen^^...Allergie hat zwischendurch auch zugeschlagen. Hatte aber zum Glück was dagegen dabei. Nach 2-3 Stunden hat auch der Brustgurt den Dienst quittiert. Batterie leer denke ich mal. Hat dann aber munter aus meinem Rucksack wieder HF Werte gesendet Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem. Hatte auch gut Druck.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2015)

Ich will dich net blöde an machen, aber so ein Schnitt an der Seite ist ein Fahrfehler deinerseits passiert mir immer dann, wenn ich keine Kontaktlinsen drin habe und "blind" die trails runter moshe 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juni 2015)

schöne Bilder/ Tour


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juni 2015)

Renegadenist ja auch was für waldautobahn...ansonsten fast Track...


----------



## xeitto (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab gerade 210mm Federweg gekauft. Darf ich hier noch mitmachen? ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Juni 2015)

mhmm... denke schon aber zeigen BITTE!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2015)

Und ich hab heute nur was für die Fahrtechnik gemacht. Bunnyhop bis ~35cm geht jetzt - allerdings nur über Schuhkartons


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. Juni 2015)

Was meint denn die versammelte Gemeinde zu diesem Teil?
http://r2-bike.com/LEONARDI-RACING-Kassette-Genral-Lee-11V-11-fach-XD-9-42-Zaehne
Ich bin am Wochenende in Rhens gefahren. Bin dort mit meiner 32/10-42er Übersetzung etwas an meine Grenzen gekommen. Genau als ich ein kleines Tief hatte ging es ca. 1km sehr steil bergauf. Danach habe ich mich einfach nicht mehr erholt. Hier hätte ich nur einen kleineren Gang gebraucht. Dann hätte ich mich wohl nicht kaputt gefahren.
Meine Überlegung wäre jetzt einfach vorne ein vorhandenes 30er zu montieren. Durch das kleine 9er Ritzel fehlt mir dann eigentlich in schnellen Passagen nichts. Mit der etwas weiteren Abstufung sollte ich keine Probleme haben. Mit 10-42 habe ich diesbezüglich nichts vermisst.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Was meint denn die versammelte Gemeinde zu diesem Teil?
> http://r2-bike.com/LEONARDI-RACING-Kassette-Genral-Lee-11V-11-fach-XD-9-42-Zaehne
> Ich bin am Wochenende in Rhens gefahren. Bin dort mit meiner 32/10-42er Übersetzung etwas an meine Grenzen gekommen. Genau als ich ein kleines Tief hatte ging es ca. 1km sehr steil bergauf. Danach habe ich mich einfach nicht mehr erholt. Hier hätte ich nur einen kleineren Gang gebraucht. Dann hätte ich mich wohl nicht kaputt gefahren.
> Meine Überlegung wäre jetzt einfach vorne ein vorhandenes 30er zu montieren. Durch das kleine 9er Ritzel fehlt mir dann eigentlich in schnellen Passagen nichts. Mit der etwas weiteren Abstufung sollte ich keine Probleme haben. Mit 10-42 habe ich diesbezüglich nichts vermisst.
> ...


Meine Lösung für schwache Beine 
..normal fahre ich auf dem 32er, aaaaber wenn es mal anstrengend wird lege ich um. 
Hat auch nicht viel gekostet... ein Spider und ein 28er Blatt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12706970


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juni 2015)

Glaube nicht, dass das so eine haltbare Lösung ist. Warum dann nicht zweifach?


----------



## xeitto (11. Juni 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> mhmm... denke schon aber zeigen BITTE!!!






Gebraucht gekauft natürlich. Top Preis und recht gut in Schuss. 

Sonntag wirds in schöneck getestet, sofern ich nach dem xterra am sa dazu in der Lage bin.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meine Lösung für schwache Beine
> ..normal fahre ich auf dem 32er, aaaaber wenn es mal anstrengend wird lege ich um.
> Hat auch nicht viel gekostet... ein Spider und ein 28er Blatt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12706970



Check ich nicht....warum tut man das??


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394729
> 
> Gebraucht gekauft natürlich. Top Preis und recht gut in Schuss.
> 
> Sonntag wirds in schöneck getestet, sofern ich nach dem xterra am sa dazu in der Lage bin.



Viel Spaß damit... Schöneck macht Laune 


daniel77 schrieb:


> Check ich nicht....warum tut man das??


Nicht so tragisch...ist ja auch schon spät am Abend 

Aber warum nicht? Was hättest du gemacht ? 

Die Ausstattung, der Preis, die Farbe vom Rad ist genau so wie ich es brauche... und nur das noch ein "28er" dazu gekommen ist hat sich nichts geändert. 


zB. in Schöneck bin ich den ganzen Tag auf dem 32er gefahren
...ging nur mit dem Lift hoch. 

Ansonsten wenn man hoch fährt, nimmt man das kleine Blatt weil es entspannter ist und legt oben auf's Große um... schneller als ich den Kinnbügel am Helm habe. 

!!! Ich will an dem Rad keinen Umwerfer!!!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich würde zweifach fahren, warum 2fach 1fach fahren, bei so einem Bike geht's doch nicht ums Gewicht.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juni 2015)

Aber jeder wie er will und kann


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich würde zweifach fahren, warum 2fach 1fach fahren, bei so einem Bike geht's doch nicht ums Gewicht.


Weißt du wie schön leise so eine einfache Schaltung läuft.... und somit das Rad fast geräuschlos über Wurzeln brettert...genial.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

Sieht nach Spass aus, aber ich haette nicht die Zeit andauernd in BikePark zu fahren. Meist habe ich 1-2, wenn ich Glueck habe auch mal 4h Zeit und da will ich nicht 2h im Auto hin und zurrueck fahrend verbringen :/ Das reicht, wenn ich das zu den Rennen mache 

Ich habe heute einen unfreiwilligen 3. Ruhetag die Woche. Ich hab nach dem Intervalle Bolzen eine riesen Blutblase am Sitzhoecker gefunden (@onkel_doc kommt dir bekannt vor?). Erstmal grosszuegig mit Betanten behandelt und sieht heute schon wieder wesentlich besser aus, aber da dachte ich mir: lass das 1h Beine auskullern und schohn deinen Ar*** :/

Ach ja: heute sollte meine RecoveryPants kommen. Ich habe ja schon recht gute erfahrung mit Trombosesturempfen gemacht, aber die sind im Sommer von den Temperaturen nicht tragbar und bei Amazon gibts die Hose fuer nen Fuffi... mal sehen... und tragbarer als die weisen Strapse ist die Hose sicher auch


----------



## xeitto (12. Juni 2015)

Das ist der Vorteil wenn man noch keine Kids hat  Da das wohl nicht mehr allzu lang so bleibt muss ich das ausnutzen.

Und im Sommer steht 3 Wochen Bike-Urlaub an - ich wollte ja surfen, aber Freundin mag biken lieber, soll mir recht sein  Dann klappern wir u.a. mal die Parks in den Alpen ab. 

Jetzt gilt's..."den Sprung / Drop mach ich mit dem Bike nicht" gibts nicht mehr... entweder Eier in der Hose oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2015)

Das klingt nach nem Plan  viel Spaß dabei!
Heute Abend Bau ich erstmal die 11fach SRAM ins Rennrad. Liegt schon alles zu Hause


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich will dich net blöde an machen, aber so ein Schnitt an der Seite ist ein Fahrfehler deinerseits passiert mir immer dann, wenn ich keine Kontaktlinsen drin habe und "blind" die trails runter moshe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Ach was, manchmal gibt es einfach keine Linie. Hier war es bergauf auf einer verfallenen Kopfsteinpflaster-Strasse. Scharfkantig, links und rechts Dornenbüsche. Dazu noch das dritte Intervall von 3 x 20min @ FTP am Ende einer 4.5h Ausfahrt.

Seitenwände passieren einfach hin und wieder.

Im direkten Vgl finde ich Black Cilli einfach am besten. Habe jetzt einige Reifen in den letzten Wochen gefahren, aber Conti hat für mich einfach die beste Mischung. Werde mir wieder den RK drauf machen. Aber Reifen Diskussionen sind wie Lieblingsfarbendiskussionen.

Heute letzter Tag Elba, Schlauch will ich nicht mehr einziehen. Mal sehen ob die Wurst in der Seitenwand hält.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

Maxalami? Ich warte noch auf das Samurai Sword... finde ich von der Aufbewahrung halt wesentlich besser


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ach was, manchmal gibt es einfach keine Linie. Hier war es bergauf auf einer verfallenen Kopfsteinpflaster-Strasse. Scharfkantig, links und rechts Dornenbüsche. Dazu noch das dritte Intervall von 3 x 20min @ FTP am Ende einer 4.5h Ausfahrt.
> 
> Seitenwände passieren einfach hin und wieder.
> 
> ...


Die Wurst sieht gut aus 
...wo hast du die her?

Ich habe einfach einen dickeren Faden genommen weil ich nichts besseres hatte. Hält aber bis jetzt, bin aber auch noch nicht im Regen damit gefahren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juni 2015)

Die hier:

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...=28636;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,108;mid=0;pgc=0

Bei grösseren Laufflächenproblemen hat bei mir immer ein Flicken von innen geholfen. Oben dann noch Kleber drauf

Mal sehen ob die Wurst die Walkbewegungen mitmacht. Vielleicht habe ich das Loch noch grosser gemacht.

Jetzt noch am Spielplatz ausharren, bis Frau wieder von ihrer Runde da ist. Dann darf ich los.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spass aus, aber ich haette nicht die Zeit andauernd in BikePark zu fahren. Meist habe ich 1-2, wenn ich Glueck habe auch mal 4h Zeit und da will ich nicht 2h im Auto hin und zurrueck fahrend verbringen :/ Das reicht, wenn ich das zu den Rennen mache
> 
> Ich habe heute einen unfreiwilligen 3. Ruhetag die Woche. Ich hab nach dem Intervalle Bolzen eine riesen Blutblase am Sitzhoecker gefunden (@onkel_doc kommt dir bekannt vor?). Erstmal grosszuegig mit Betanten behandelt und sieht heute schon wieder wesentlich besser aus, aber da dachte ich mir: lass das 1h Beine auskullern und schohn deinen Ar*** :/
> 
> Ach ja: heute sollte meine RecoveryPants kommen. Ich habe ja schon recht gute erfahrung mit Trombosesturempfen gemacht, aber die sind im Sommer von den Temperaturen nicht tragbar und bei Amazon gibts die Hose fuer nen Fuffi... mal sehen... und tragbarer als die weisen Strapse ist die Hose sicher auch



Oh ja Sascha...bin ja immer noch dran...bis jetzt kein Teil vom Krankenhaus für den Termin...

Geh heute Abend mal 15km laufen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Oh ja Sascha...bin ja immer noch dran...bis jetzt kein Teil vom Krankenhaus für den Termin...
> 
> Geh heute Abend mal 15km laufen...


Nimm Blasenpflaster mit.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Juni 2015)

Nun ist es amtlich...nä Woche wird der Abszess entfernt...danach 4-6 Regeneration;-)

Danach greif ich nochmals an...mit einer ausschlachten kondi aber was solls...Spaß heißt dann das Zauberwort...

Kiza fällt ins Wasser für mich Sascha...Freundin startet es mit einem Kumpel...

Werd nun in mich gehen und mich mit nem guten roten besaufen....proooooooost


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juni 2015)

Die Wurst hat super gehalten. Null Druckverlust. 

Heute nochmal 200 TSS. Tat nach gestern so richtig weh.

Abschlussfoto von der ehemaligen XC WM Strecke (90er):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Werd nun in mich gehen und mich mit nem guten roten besaufen....proooooooost


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2015)

Boah, irgendwie scheint es hier mittlerweile modern zu sein, Acrylfarbe auf den Wegen zu verteilen. Ich bin heute versehentlich durch so eine blöde Scheiße durchgefahren (nicht gesehen, da Gegenlicht)...das Mistzeug ist nach 5 Minuten trocken, Hose konnte ich wegschmeißen, Trikot und Schuhe waren gerade noch so zu retten, das Rad von dem Dreck zu säubern hat >2h gedauert...wenn ich so eine Nase mal in Aktion erwische


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juni 2015)

Bei mir auch super: An beiden Kassetten rutscht plötzlich die Kette auf dem 13er Ritzel durch, Bremsscheibe schleift und quietscht dass man den Lenker nicht mehr festhalten kann , die HR Nabe hat Spiel und ein Schaltröllchen zerfällt. 
Das natürlich vor dem Sprintrennen der DHM morgen. Nach 2h Schrauben gehts jetzt mit angeschliffenen Ritzeln, getauschtem Freilauf und anderer Scheibe + Röllchen halbwegs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

Und ich bin dank der regengüsse und den schauer Wetter am überlegen, die Renegade wieder runter zu machen und dafür die FastTrack wurde drauf...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juni 2015)

Hier war noch nichts. Ich fahre morgen eh Fast Bird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Wo ist Regen?... her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (13. Juni 2015)

Mich hat es nach 2,5 Jahren erwischt 





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Boah, irgendwie scheint es hier mittlerweile modern zu sein, Acrylfarbe auf den Wegen zu verteilen. Ich bin heute versehentlich durch so eine blöde Scheiße durchgefahren (nicht gesehen, da Gegenlicht)...das Mistzeug ist nach 5 Minuten trocken, Hose konnte ich wegschmeißen, Trikot und Schuhe waren gerade noch so zu retten, das Rad von dem Dreck zu säubern hat >2h gedauert...wenn ich so eine Nase mal in Aktion erwische


Ha, ich bin letztens kurz vor Ahrensfelde auch durch eine Farbpfütze gefahren. Habe sie zwar gesehen, jedoch für getrocknet gehalten. Am Rad ist's mir erstmal egal, geht ab und es ist eh 'ne schützende Dreckschicht drauf. Aus den Klamotten ging's zum Glück raus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Mich hat es nach 2,5 Jahren erwischt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor einer Woche bin ich auch mal einen Tag, seit langem mal wieder, mit 2 selbst gedrehten Tampons in der Nase rumgelaufen... es lief unkontrolliert und hätte in den Kaffee tropfen können.


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen! Wir waren eben erstmal inner Konditorei frühstücken






Jez schau ich gleich mal, dass ich das RR zsammenbastel


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2015)

Ich war erstmal Einkaufen... eigentlich bin ich jetzt platt!
Jetzt darf erstmal das Weibe ne Rudne drehen, dann Reifen wechseln (FastTrack + Renegade) dann gibts Vorbelastung fuer morgen (\Waldhaus Marathon).


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2015)

Meine VB war ja gestern kagge. Gleich dann zum Campussprint.


----------



## mete (13. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ha, ich bin letztens kurz vor Ahrensfelde auch durch eine Farbpfütze gefahren. Habe sie zwar gesehen, jedoch für getrocknet gehalten. Am Rad ist's mir erstmal egal, geht ab und es ist eh 'ne schützende Dreckschicht drauf. Aus den Klamotten ging's zum Glück raus.



Acrylfarbe ist halt leider ein ziemlich widerspenstiges Zeug, vom Rad ging es nur noch mechanisch, sprich mit Topfschwamm und Wurzelbürste herunter. Getrocknet bekommt man es aus Klamotten eigentlich nie wieder richtig heraus...und so war's dann auch. Aceton ginge, aber das Funktionszeug ist leider aus Kunstfasern und die lösen sich dann natürlich gleich mit auf.


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2015)

Von diesem Acrylfarbenmist habbich noch nie was gehört...zum Glück. Sonne Sauerei

Mein RR hat jetzt auch eine Frischzellenkur hinter sich. Jetzt 11Fach mit Nokons, neuer Sattelstütze usw.
Liegt jetzt bei 7,81kg trotz (noch) ungekürzter 400mm Sattelstütze und Billigstandartschlauch am HR. Eigentlich ok dafür, dass bis auf die Gabel kein Carbon verbaut wurde... Achja hat natürlich die  madddamäßige Rennsitzposition mit 16cm Sattelüberhöhung

















Und jetzt schlagt mich


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2015)

Vorbelastung lief erstaunlich gut... Erschreckend!




Da unten wohne ich... Ist ca halbe Höhe Kandel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (13. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Von diesem Acrylfarbenmist habbich noch nie was gehört...zum Glück. Sonne Sauerei
> 
> Mein RR hat jetzt auch eine Frischzellenkur hinter sich. Jetzt 11Fach mit Nokons, neuer Sattelstütze usw.
> Liegt jetzt bei 7,81kg trotz (noch) ungekürzter 400mm Sattelstütze und Billigstandartschlauch am HR. Eigentlich ok dafür, dass bis auf die Gabel kein Carbon verbaut wurde... Achja hat natürlich die  madddamäßige Rennsitzposition mit 16cm Sattelüberhöhung
> Und jetzt schlagt mich



Warum? Der Hobel sieht doch gut aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2015)

Normalerweise fällt iwem von euch immer was auf, was net stimmt. Zugverlegung, Lenkerbandwicklung usw


----------



## xeitto (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab heute xterra in Tschechien gemacht.  super schwimmen, auf dem Bike Nach 10km hinten nur noch Mac 0,5 bar aber die hat der Reifen dann gehalten. Leider co2 Zuhause vergessen  also die letzten 20km mit schwabbel hinten fahren... Hat mich ca 10 min gekostet und die gute Platzierung war dann weg. Beim laufen gab's dann noch Hagel auf den letzten Kilometern. Aber sehr cooles event an sich. Naja Bad Luck mal wieder.  

Jetzt bin ich in schöneck und hier geht ja mal gar nix  morgen dann Park...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Normalerweise fällt iwem von euch immer was auf, was net stimmt. Zugverlegung, Lenkerbandwicklung usw


...der Garminhalter scheint nicht genau in der Mitte zu sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juni 2015)

So ein Sprintrennen ist ja schon ganz witzig. Doof nur wenn man im ersten Heat mit Schulte-Lünzum und einem Fahrer aus einem Sprintteam am Start steht. Hatte da nicht so die große Chance und Schulle hat am Ende gewonnen. Bunnyhop Training hat sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich hab heute xterra in Tschechien gemacht.  super schwimmen, auf dem Bike Nach 10km hinten nur noch Mac 0,5 bar aber die hat der Reifen dann gehalten. Leider co2 Zuhause vergessen  also die letzten 20km mit schwabbel hinten fahren... Hat mich ca 10 min gekostet und die gute Platzierung war dann weg. Beim laufen gab's dann noch Hagel auf den letzten Kilometern. Aber sehr cooles event an sich. Naja Bad Luck mal wieder.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich in schöneck und hier geht ja mal gar nix  morgen dann Park...


Sieh dir meine 31,8 km-Radfahrt auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/activities/320610260
Sehen Sie sich dieses Segment auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/segments/9554198 — Schöneck Flow Trail
...auf geht's


----------



## xeitto (13. Juni 2015)

Challenge accepted


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...der Garminhalter scheint nicht genau in der Mitte zu sein.


No Comment 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ein Sprintrennen ist ja schon ganz witzig. Doof nur wenn man im ersten Heat mit Schulte-Lünzum und einem Fahrer aus einem Sprintteam am Start steht. Hatte da nicht so die große Chance und Schulle hat am Ende gewonnen. Bunnyhop Training hat sich aber gelohnt.


Alter....naja es hätten ja auch beide nen Defekt haben können...


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2015)

Vaddi hat den masterplan geschmiedet. Das Auftacktzeitfahren der Tour de France findet ja in Belgien statt. Von uns aus sind das zwei Stunden Fahrt... Das lassen wir uns net entgehen da haben wir eh keine Rennen das wird soooo geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (14. Juni 2015)

Letztes langes Training vor dem Ultra Bike! 
Die 5000 TN Grenze ist erreicht! Wetter sollte auch passen!


----------



## racingforlife (14. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So ein Sprintrennen ist ja schon ganz witzig. Doof nur wenn man im ersten Heat mit Schulte-Lünzum und einem Fahrer aus einem Sprintteam am Start steht. Hatte da nicht so die große Chance und Schulle hat am Ende gewonnen. Bunnyhop Training hat sich aber gelohnt.




Wie ist es heute gelaufen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Wie ist es heute gelaufen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Marcel guckt jez bestimmt net ins ibc weil er net die DHI ergebnisse sehen will um die Wiederholung zu gucken


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2015)

DNF

http://www.time-and-voice.de/mtb/haltern-2015/ergebnisse/lizenz.pdf


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juni 2015)

Scheize, ja. Erster (schleichender) Plattfuß im Rennen überhaupt. Loch habe ich noch gar nicht gefunden und war natürlich kurz nach der Wechselzone. Die Form passt vielleicht?!


----------



## xeitto (14. Juni 2015)

Willkommen im Club...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte gestern auch Spass! Ich bin einen coolen "Dorf"-Kurz-Marathon gefahren (44km)... bissle vorbelastung fuer Kiza.
Ich durfte mcih als Hobby fahrer nur in Startblock 2 Stellen, stand also schon 25 Minuten zur dem Start bereit... doof nur: ich haette 45! Minuten frueher da sein sollen!!! So stadnen schon locker 300 Leute vor mir! Ohne sche*** das Feld waren isngesammt 600Starter und ich war maximal in der Mitte! 
So durfte ich die ersten 15km nur Stop and go durch das Feld sprinten! Mein Garmin war auch so gefrustet, das er sich direkt beim Start aufgehaengt hat... nach 15 Minuten ist er dann neu gestartet und als ich dann nach ca 40Minuten die Kurbel neu suchen lassen habe, habe ich auch wieder Watt gesehen... ist natuerlich eher maessig gut, wenn man weder Puls noch Watt weis, wenn man sich durch das Feld pfluegt... Egal! ALL OUT!
Bei km 20 hatte ich dann ENDLICH eine Gruppe die passte und mit der bin ich dann auch ins Ziel geeiert. Waren dann nochmal 1:39h Renndauer und AK 25. 
Aber: schee war es und das Gewitter fing auch erst 2h nach dem Rennen an 
Und wie auf FB schon gezeigt: deluxe Startnummer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2015)

Tach Allerseits 

...ich hatte eine schöne Tour unter Freunden mit gemütlicher Einkehr 

Sascha, durftest du die Nummer behalten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2015)

Klar


----------



## elSchabei (15. Juni 2015)

@nopain-nogain : willkommen im Club! Ist bei mir zwar schon gefühlt 20 Jahre her und es war auch eher ein Spaßrennen - egal


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2015)

Da mach ich mit Das war glaube ich 2011 oder 2012 Stundenrennen in Hagen. Darauf die 5€ Startnummernpfand wieder zu bekommen hab ich verzichtet^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2015)

007 ist auch gut


----------



## elSchabei (15. Juni 2015)

Blitzerfotos hab ich auch neben den Startnummern hängen - in der Rennecke


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2015)

elSchabei schrieb:


> Blitzerfotos hab ich auch neben den Startnummern hängen - in der Rennecke


Wenn ich schon 30€ für nen verpixeltes Foto bezahle, dann darf ich das auch aufhängen


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club...


Wie wars in Schöneck?... scheint noch alles heil zu sein.


----------



## xeitto (15. Juni 2015)

War cool! Netter Park, aber der Lift ist ja mega langsam. Ich war nur den halben Tag fahren, da ich noch 4h Rückfahrt hatte und vom XTERRA gut platt war.

Die Flowtrail-Challenge müssen wir verschieben. Den bin ich nur einmal runter und fands langweilig. Die anderen Strecken aber durchweg gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> War cool! Netter Park, aber der Lift ist ja mega langsam. Ich war nur den halben Tag fahren, da ich noch 4h Rückfahrt hatte und vom XTERRA gut platt war.
> 
> Die Flowtrail-Challenge müssen wir verschieben. Den bin ich nur einmal runter und fands langweilig. Die anderen Strecken aber durchweg gut gemacht.


Das stimmt, 
eigentlich könnte während der Auffahrt ein 3 Gängemenü serviert werden... oben satt aussteigen 

Das spannende am Flowtrail ist für mich die richtige Linie und Tempo zu finden. Da sind etliche "Überraschungen" eingebaut, um nicht zu sagen Fallen.

Die Jumpline geht gut, wenn man sich traut die Bremsen auf zu lassen...so weit bin ich aber noch nicht. 
Wir wollen auf alle Fälle nochmal hin. Zwei Stunden Anreise auf meist nur Autobahn ist für uns noch gut zu verkraften. 
Die Frauen könnte man auch mitnehmen...gibt ja auch ein Schwimmbad da oben.


----------



## daniel77 (15. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern auch Spass! Ich bin einen coolen "Dorf"-Kurz-Marathon gefahren (44km)... bissle vorbelastung fuer Kiza.
> Ich durfte mcih als Hobby fahrer nur in Startblock 2 Stellen, stand also schon 25 Minuten zur dem Start bereit... doof nur: ich haette 45! Minuten frueher da sein sollen!!! So stadnen schon locker 300 Leute vor mir! Ohne sche*** das Feld waren isngesammt 600Starter und ich war maximal in der Mitte!
> So durfte ich die ersten 15km nur Stop and go durch das Feld sprinten! Mein Garmin war auch so gefrustet, das er sich direkt beim Start aufgehaengt hat... nach 15 Minuten ist er dann neu gestartet und als ich dann nach ca 40Minuten die Kurbel neu suchen lassen habe, habe ich auch wieder Watt gesehen... ist natuerlich eher maessig gut, wenn man weder Puls noch Watt weis, wenn man sich durch das Feld pfluegt... Egal! ALL OUT!
> Bei km 20 hatte ich dann ENDLICH eine Gruppe die passte und mit der bin ich dann auch ins Ziel geeiert. Waren dann nochmal 1:39h Renndauer und AK 25.
> ...



Mmmmhh, lecker Waldhaus


----------



## maddda (15. Juni 2015)

Nabmt!
Bin grad von RR fahren zurück...
Hatte nen Platten... Den Dorn im Reifen natürlich net auf Anhieb gefunden und den ersatzschlauch auch in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschicktnachm flicken hattet aber gehalten


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...wieder ein Spezialwerkzeug mehr 




...alter Maulschlüssel an Rohloffgegenhalter angeschweißt damit da nichts mehr abrutscht. Zur Not passt auch noch ein Rohr drauf. 


maddda schrieb:


> Nabmt!
> Bin grad von RR fahren zurück...
> Hatte nen Platten... Den Dorn im Reifen natürlich net auf Anhieb gefunden und den ersatzschlauch auch in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschicktnachm flicken hattet aber gehalten


Du hattest wenigstens Ersatz und Flickzeug mit. 
Andere fahren ohne alles los...wird schon gut gehen...und lassen sich dann abholen oder schieben nach Hause.


----------



## maddda (16. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...wieder ein Spezialwerkzeug mehr
> 
> ...


Naja es war mein letzter flicken, weil ich vorgestern genau so einem Spezi beim biken aushelfen musste

Heute habbich regenerationstag. Diese Woche wird eher ruhig. Freitag gehts ja nach Chemnitz


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2015)

Morgen! Bin schon gespannt. Hab mir ne neue Gabel fürs Rennrad bestellt. Wird über 100gramm sparen Hoffentlich kommt die heute


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2015)

Ich mach die Woche auch seeehr locker. Sonntag war letzte Belastung vor Kiza... bin gespannt!


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2015)

Wird schon schief gehen!
Heute Abend fahre habbich noch ne Runde Rennrad geplant... Dann Donnerstag rumoxidieren und Freitag wird dann einmal die Strecke locker abgefahren um zu Schaun wies die so ist. War 2012 das letzte Mal beim Heavy24


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Nur gut das es Lampenfieber/Vorfreude gibt, wäre ja sonst langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elSchabei (17. Juni 2015)

@maddda : wie groß ist euer Team oder fährst du alleine? 
viel Glück mit dem Wetter (soll es nicht regnen??) und viel Spaß bei den letzten 12h!!


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2015)

Bin im zweier unterwegs  Die Sologeschichten kommen dann in der zweiten Saisonhälft
Nach dem Wetter habe ich noch gar net geschaut. Ändern kann mans eh net^^


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2015)

Das RAAM scheint dieses Jahr interessant zu werden:
http://www.tractalis.com/live/raam2015/
Vier fahrer gleich auf


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2015)

Dieser Poststreik geht mir gerade dermaßen auf den Zünder... Mein neuer 26-Zoll-Rahmen hängt schon seit 'ner Woche im Ziel-Pakertzentrum fest und die nicht sofort lieferbaren Artikel kommen scheinbar nicht bei Bike24 an 
Ich ja, ich war von Sonntag bis heute auf dem Darß


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dieser Poststreik geht mir gerade dermaßen auf den Zünder... Mein neuer 26-Zoll-Rahmen hängt schon seit 'ner Woche im Ziel-Pakertzentrum fest und die nicht sofort lieferbaren Artikel kommen scheinbar nicht bei Bike24 an
> Ich ja, ich war von Sonntag bis heute auf dem Darß


Meine Gabel is gestern gekommen...mit DPD. Dafür stand das Paket einfach vor der Haustür und ich kam erst kurz vor 8 aus der Uni. Sprich nen paar Stunden wird das Paket da rumgestanden habenDa warte ich lieber nen Tag länger

Ajo folgendes war drin




Angeblich 360gramm...ausgewogen habbich noch net..


----------



## help (18. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Meine Gabel is gestern gekommen...mit DPD. Dafür stand das Paket einfach vor der Haustür und ich kam erst kurz vor 8 aus der Uni. Sprich nen paar Stunden wird das Paket da rumgestanden habenDa warte ich lieber nen Tag länger
> 
> Ajo folgendes war drin
> 
> ...


Sehr schick!

War bei meinem Scale 700 SL Rahmen auch so. Stand einen halben Tag vor der Haustür^^
Und der Karton ist richtig groß + es steht fett Scott oben und seitlich was drin ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elSchabei (18. Juni 2015)

help schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> 
> War bei meinem Scale 700 SL Rahmen auch so. Stand einen halben Tag vor der Haustür^^
> Und der Karton ist richtig groß + es steht fett Scott oben und seitlich was drin ist...


Da sieht man mal in welch guter Nachbarschaft ihr wohnt - es gibt doch noch ehrliche Menschen! ...oder zumindest sehr unsportliche


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2015)

help schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> 
> War bei meinem Scale 700 SL Rahmen auch so. Stand einen halben Tag vor der Haustür^^
> Und der Karton ist richtig groß + es steht fett Scott oben und seitlich was drin ist...


Du hast du dich eigentlich hier schon vorgestellt???Das muss hier zwingend sein

Da haste aber nomma glück gehabt! Zum einbauen komme ich aber glaube ich heute net mehr. Muss noch a bisserl was für Chemnitz vorbereiten und noch ein paar sachen für die Uni fertig machen...


elSchabei schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal in welch guter Nachbarschaft ihr wohnt - es gibt doch noch ehrliche Menschen! ...oder zumindest sehr unsportliche


Naja unsere Haustür geht zum glück nicht zur Straße raus...gibt extra nen kleinen weg, also kommen da zwangsläufig nicht so viele dran vorbei. Trotzdem isses ziemlich riskant


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Du hast du dich eigentlich hier schon vorgestellt???Das muss hier zwingend sein
> :


Genau! 


Jetzt kann das nächste Loch kommen 






Guten Tach Allerseits 

...in Chemnitz soll es regnen, aber nur sauberes Wasser... also nicht so schlimm


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2015)

Kiza sollte trocken und schnell werden. Heute pisst es noch (freue mich schon auf die Heimfahrt :/).
Ich bin am ueberlegen, ob ich den schweren FastTrack Control vorne noch durch den Renegade Sworks ersetzen soll... Strecke ist ja Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2015)

Just vorhin kam der Rahmen zu Hause an 

Der Sand auf dem Darß oder das barfuß-Laufen muss mir ziemlich gut getan haben - Gestern lief's auf dem MTB so gut wie lange nicht mehr. Bin die Anstiege förmlich hochgeflogen  Wenn bloß das Knarzen aus dem Tretlagerbereich nicht wäre


----------



## help (18. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja unsere Haustür geht zum glück nicht zur Straße raus...gibt extra nen kleinen weg, also kommen da zwangsläufig nicht so viele dran vorbei. Trotzdem isses ziemlich riskant


Unseres schon + das erste Haus, somit hat es jeder der vorbeigefahren ist gesehen. Gut das es keiner gestohlen hat


----------



## baloo (18. Juni 2015)

W


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kiza sollte trocken und schnell werden. Heute pisst es noch (freue mich schon auf die Heimfahrt :/).
> Ich bin am ueberlegen, ob ich den schweren FastTrack Control vorne noch durch den Renegade Sworks ersetzen soll... Strecke ist ja Kindergeburtstag...


Wie sind die Anstiege - steil - moderat - oder auch Kindergeburtstag , möchte mit 1x11 und 32 Blatt fahren?!
Noch was zum parken, ist da morgens bei den vielen Teilnehmern nicht die Hölle los - Stau etc.? Hab das Hotel in Freiburg City.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2015)

Gibt auf der Ultra 2 fiese Rampen. Ich bin aber schon 34 auf 11/34 1x9 gefahren. War and en Stelle dann etwas haesslich, aber ging. Darum hab ich nun 34 auf 11-40 1x10.
Parken? Gibt den riesen Wiesen Parkplatz.


----------



## baloo (18. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gibt auf der Ultra 2 fiese Rampen. Ich bin aber schon 34 auf 11/34 1x9 gefahren. War and en Stelle dann etwas haesslich, aber ging. Darum hab ich nun 34 auf 11-40 1x10.
> Parken? Gibt den riesen Wiesen Parkplatz.


Wo sind ide beiden Rampen?
Kommt man morgens von Freiburg gut rein auf der Bundesstrasse nach Kiza?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Rad? An der Dreisam (der Fluss) gibt es nen Radweg (ausgeschildert!), den kann man auch gut hoch fahren.
Die Rampen? Zwischen Baerental und Todtnau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2015)

So, Ersatzrad fertig


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Maxalami? Ich warte noch auf das Samurai Sword... finde ich von der Aufbewahrung halt wesentlich besser



ahhh, jetzt weiß ich was du meintest: http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/06/18...es-tubeless-tire-repair-into-your-handlebars/


----------



## maddda (18. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So, Ersatzrad fertig


DAS is mal nen Laufrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2015)

Ersatz Rohloff? Dekadent!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich bräuchte ich ein Ersatz-Mtb-Tandem-Fully... meine gemeinsame Freizeit mit meiner Frau ist so knapp das es mir das wert wäre. 
Wir fahren gerne zusammen Rad. Wenn das Tandem, Ersatzteile bekommt man nicht so schnell, genau im Urlaub einen Defekt hat muss ich das schnell wieder zum laufen bekommen. 
Auf normale Mtb. umsteigen ginge zur Not auch, aber da meine Frau extrem Höhenangst hat, kämen nur langweilige Touren raus. 
Leider kommen meine Jungs nicht mehr mit in den Urlaub weil sie mittlerweile ihre eigenen Interessen haben. Also bleibt mir nur meine Frau. 
So viel Jahre zum anspruchsvollen gemeinsamen Biken  durch die Berge haben wir ja nicht mehr. Da zählt jede Saison. 

Eigentlich bräuchte ich wirklich noch einen Ersatztandemrahmen... alle anderen Teile sind ja da. 

Mit einem Zweittandem könnte man aber auch mal andere Leute auf einer Tour ins Tandemfahrern einweisen... auch nicht schlecht. 

Naja, Guten Morgen erstmal 

Gestern habe ich die Kugellager von den Innenlagern am Tandem ausgewaschen und neu gefettet, da kam ne Brühe raus. Laufen jetzt wieder schön geschmeidig.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2015)

> Mit einem Zweittandem könnte man aber auch mal andere Leute auf einer Tour ins Tandemfahrern einweisen... auch nicht schlecht.


Da würde ich glatt mal vorbeikommen

Ein Rennradtandem fände ich auch cool. Damit zum einzelzeitfahren. Doppelte Power, halber luftwiederstand


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2015)

Sascha wirst du langsam zur Tussi????

Ich wäre da mit starrgabel und Renegade gestartet...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit einem Zweittandem könnte man aber auch mal andere Leute auf einer Tour ins Tandemfahrern einweisen... auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> "maddda"Da würde ich glatt mal vorbeikommen
> 
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2015)

@onkel_doc Arrrrrg, sagt das gammel Sitzfleisch  Ultra? Starr? Wird unbequem und langsam gegen Ende. Aber wenn ich so schwere Gabeln fahren wuerde, die auch nicht besser federn als eine Starrgabel... da wuerde ich auch eher die carbon Starrgabel nehmen 

Mal sehen, vllt mach ich noch den Renegade vorne drauf... aber hier ist es halt durchgehend am schauern und der FastTrack rollt auch top,... nur halt etwas schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2015)

Festtrak in s Works und 2,2 wär doch mal was...liegen bei mir noch rum und warten auf den Einsatz...


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc Arrrrrg, sagt das gammel Sitzfleisch  Ultra? Starr? Wird unbequem und langsam gegen Ende. Aber wenn ich so schwere Gabeln fahren wuerde, die auch nicht besser federn als eine Starrgabel... da wuerde ich auch eher die carbon Starrgabel nehmen
> 
> Mal sehen, vllt mach ich noch den Renegade vorne drauf... aber hier ist es halt durchgehend am schauern und der FastTrack rollt auch top,... nur halt etwas schwerer



Sagt der einbeinige....

Hab mir die neue DT Swiss bestellt...mA Schaum was die neue so kann...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Festtrak in s Works und 2,2 wär doch mal was...liegen bei mir noch rum und warten auf den Einsatz...



Hmmm... stimmen die 570g?


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2015)

ja die stimen...einer wigt 566g bei mir den zweiten hab ich ned gweogen...


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2015)

Saalhausen ist wieder nur Rutschpartie. Selten so oft weggerutscht, umgekippt und durch Schmodder unfreiwillig ausgeklickt. Einmal ginge auch über den Lenker, aber der FastBird ist auch ein Reifen fürs Trockene.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2015)

Sooo 520g sworks renegade drauf

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (19. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> aber der FastBird ist auch ein Reifen fürs Trockene.



Bei Tubular geht da aber auch noch viel über den Luftdruck, insbesondere wenn der Untergrund sehr lose oder schlammig ist .


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juni 2015)

Ja das stimmt natürlich. Dann hast du aber auch noch das Problem, dass das Profil nicht mehr frei wird. Gerade wenn man sich die Strecke anschaut und mehrmals die gleiche Abfahrt runter will reinigt sich der Reifen einfach nicht.
Vor Sonntag im Rennen sehe ich die Strecke wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo 520g sworks renegade drauf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Geht doch...Wetter sollte ja ned so schlecht sein...magst dir gar ned gönnen...ich darf ned und du drückst dir einen ab am Sonntag...

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2015)

1230 im ziel, wenn es gut läuft. Darfst mich mit nen Bier in Empfang nehmen sollte es nach 1300 werden darfst du es vor meiner Nase selber trinken


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2015)

mach ich falls ich nicht andersweitig beschäftigt bin...

unocx und tanja wollen es ja jetzt im mixt versuchen da ich es nicht darf/kann...
schade...der sieg wäre unser gewesen in der form...

wenn wir uns nicht mehr hören...
machs gut und hau rein alter...;-)


----------



## baloo (20. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1230 im ziel, wenn es gut läuft. Darfst mich mit nen Bier in Empfang nehmen sollte es nach 1300 werden darfst du es vor meiner Nase selber trinken


5h chapo!
rechne mit knapp sup 6h.
gutes Rennen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte schon 4:55h... Aber da war ich top für und hatte 3kg weniger. Aber ich hatte sich schon an einem schlechten Tag mit Schleicher 5:20h


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2015)

Warum tut man sich so lange Rennen an?


----------



## baloo (20. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum tut man sich so lange Rennen an?


Dieselmotoren !!!
Diese kurzen hochdrehenden Rennen (BMC Cup) tuen viel mehr weh als die Langen!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2015)

Ka... Irgend wer sagte ich soll das machen mit meinem "unschön hohem grundtempo" hab ich da Spass.... Aber xc ist auch nett außerdem sind 5h nicht lang

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2015)

Er hat gesagt, das Zelt hält das aus... dann hab ich's halt angelehnt. 





Die 24 Stundler sind schon ein entspannter lustiger Haufen. 
...ich bin auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2015)

Dnf  bei 80km Kreislaufprobleme... Merke: Langdistanz geht nicht mit dem schlafpensum 
Dazu meinten die 2heute Nacht Party machen zu müssen:/


----------



## baloo (21. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dnf  bei 80km Kreislaufprobleme... Merke: Langdistanz geht nicht mit dem schlafpensum
> Dazu meinten die 2heute Nacht Party machen zu müssen:/


Willkommen im Club, ebenfalls DNF aber mit gebrochenem Schaltwerk und das nach 10km!


----------



## baloo (21. Juni 2015)

@*nopain-nogain :* Das mit dem Schlafen wird schon wieder, spreche aus Erfahrung! Bin damals als meine Jungs noch klein waren auch immer das SBM mit akutem schlafmanko gefahren, aber Mitteldistanz!

Gute Erholung!*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/nopain-nogain.51551/*


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2015)

Ja... Dieses Jahr nur noch Mitteldistanz und xc... Man sollte nicht länger Rad fahren, als man sie Nacht davor geschlafen hat (Ausnahme 24h Rennen!).
Wie hast du das Schaltwerk geschlachtet?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (21. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja... Dieses Jahr nur noch Mitteldistanz und xc... Man sollte nicht länger Rad fahren, als man sie Nacht davor geschlafen hat (Ausnahme 24h Rennen!).
> Wie hast du das Schaltwerk geschlachtet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Wohl Materialfehler, Käfig ist oben seitlich gebrochen, obere Schaltrolle hatte dann keinen halt mehr 

Sonst aber coole Veranstaltung, super nett ide Leute dort. Nächstes Jahr dann nochmal ein Versuch! 
Jetzt aber zuerst noch NPM lang Distanz!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2015)

Ja,... Ich mag das rennen auch, obwohl die Strecke eigentlich langweilig ist. Npm will ich auch mal fahren, aber lang geht aktuell ja nicht und für kurz fahr ich normal nicht in die Schweiz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder ein HALLO in die Runde...


----------



## baloo (21. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja,... Ich mag das rennen auch, obwohl die Strecke eigentlich langweilig ist. Npm will ich auch mal fahren, aber lang geht aktuell ja nicht und für kurz fahr ich normal nicht in die Schweiz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Beim NPM würd ich auch nur lang fahren, da Start- und Zielort identisch sind!
Tip von mir, da gibts auch eine Vater Sohn Kategorie! 47km und wenig Höhenmeter, mit super Stimmung an der Strecke. Hab ich zweimal gemacht mit Sohnemann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2015)

Ich habe vor Rennen immer eine "Nachtfreikarte" von meiner Frau, d.h. ich schlafe mit Ohrenstöpsel separat. Allerdings ist der Schlaf in der Nacht davor bei mir eh immer sehr schlecht. Die schlaflosen Tage/Wochen davor schlauchen immer so. Musste letztes Jahre deswegen auch mein Heimrennen in Oberammergau mit DNF absolvieren. So ähnlich, wie bei dir @nopain-nogain . So etwas ist so bitter, so wahnsinnig bitter. Aber mit den Kindern haben wir wohl noch die beste Rechtfertigung ....

Heute Langstrecke Franken Bike Marathon gefahren. Sehr lustige Strecke, erinnerte mich an Neustadt, nur flacher. Mit dem Race-Fullly sehr viel Spaß gemacht und auch sehr gut abgeschlossen. Nur die Autofahrt da rauf und runter war elendig übel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2015)

Sie hatte ja "Dienst",... Andere mit Ohrenstöpsel hätte ich den Wecker um 430 Uhr nicht gehört

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel77 (21. Juni 2015)

Beim mir finished auf dem Ultra, war aber mega hart durch den Regen und die schlammigen Passagen. Durch zweimal Platten meiner Mitstreiter und das Wetter 40min langsamer als 2012.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2015)

Sauber,... War echt hart.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (21. Juni 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Beim mir finished auf dem Ultra, war aber mega hart durch den Regen und die schlammigen Passagen. Durch zweimal Platten meiner Mitstreiter und das Wetter 40min langsamer als 2012.....


war der Platten auf den ersten 10km? Falls ja dann hab ich euch noch gesehen, kurz danach wars bei mir dann fertig.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Juni 2015)

Ja einer, war im ersten Anstieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2015)

Toll, ihr seid wenigstens etwas gefahren!
Nach dem Platten Hinterrad (Runde 2) in Haltern letztes Wochenende, ist die DM heute für mich zum kürzesten Rennen geworden.
Nach dem Start von ganz Hinten konnte ich direkt am Wiesenanstieg die ersten 6-7 Fahrer überholen und weitere zwei Fahrer bis zum Sparkassendownhill. Leider ist beim Einstieg in den Sparkassen-DH Teil 2 das Schaltauge abgerissen, sodass ich kurzerhand auch noch eine staubige Bodenprobe nehme durfte. So war das Rennen nach nicht mal einer Runde für mich vorbei.


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich brauche einen neuen LRS für meine Simplon Razorblade 29. Ich fahre momentan Funworks N-light mit Pacenti und jetzt sind schon wieder die Lager fällig.....
Ich möchte etwas langlebigerens in einer ähnlichen Gewichtklasse (1500/1600g) für maximal 550€ hat jemand tipps??

Was ist hiervon zu halten?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...xc-29-laufradsatz-15mm-x-12-260769/wg_id-8821


----------



## xeitto (22. Juni 2015)

Scheint ja ein richtiges Pannen-Wochenende gewesen zu sein. Ärgerlich 

@daniel77 Hochwertige Lager rein und gut is? Die FunWorks sind ja denkbar einfach aufgebaut... und Lager gehen mit der Zeit halt kaputt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2015)

richtig... passende Edelstahllager rein und Fertig


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  

...läuft doch überall wie geschmiert 

Ich, bzw. wir waren auf unserer Runde kurz beim Heavy24 und haben @maddda und seinen Mitstreiter besucht. 

Waren dann auch reichlich 100km /1300Hm im teilweise durch den Regen anspruchsvollem Gelände. 
Habe auch das Tandem mit samt Stoker an einer kniffligen Stelle, war mit der hinteren Pedale an einem Stein hängen geblieben, am Boden abgelegt.
Nichts passiert, bis auf blaue Flecken... nicht bei mir. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2pokeu1cudqq8l/MovieCreator_20150621150923.mp4?dl=0


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich, bzw. wir waren auf unserer Runde kurz beim Heavy24 und haben @maddda und seinen Mitstreiter besucht.



Was ist da denn nun eigentlich vorgefallen? Philipp ist ja das meiste allein gefahren....


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist da denn nun eigentlich vorgefallen? Philipp ist ja das meiste allein gefahren....


Der Bericht kommt bestimmt noch... 
Sie sind heute auf der Heimreise...


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> richtig... passende Edelstahllager rein und Fertig



http://www.kugellager-express.de/ed...8x7-mm.html?XTCsid=fufcas3786p7qg1dtnk5h90d50

hab jetzt mal 6 Stck. als 2RS bestellt, hoffe die passen.....


----------



## maddda (22. Juni 2015)

Moin Jungs bin wieder daheim!



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist da denn nun eigentlich vorgefallen? Philipp ist ja das meiste allein gefahren....


Mein Kollege hat sich nach knapp 4 Stunden die Schulter ausgekugelt. Fahren durfte er danach nicht mehr. Gebrochen ist wahrscheinlich nichts, aber er muss wohl die nächsten Tage mit einer Schlinge vorlieb nehmen. Nochmal glück im unglück gehabt.
Habe dann das Rennen, nach absprache mit ihm, als "Trainingsrennen" für Rad am Ring genutzt. Sprich bis mitternacht solomodus gefahren und mich dann hingelegt und geschlafen um nicht die Form kaputt zu fahren....Platzierungsmäßig holt man Solo gegen zweier halt einfach nix. MOrgens bin ich dann nochmal raus und hab ein paar runden bis ende war gedreht. Zwischendurch hab ich einigen Pannenhilfe geleistet, so hatte das ganze noch etwas sinn

Ausführlicher Rennbericht kommt die tage


----------



## xeitto (23. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin,

ich hab mal den China Rahmen ein bisschen gepimpt  Griffe werden noch schwarz, gelb ist das neue grün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2015)

Morgen! Sieht gut aus 

Ich habe heute morgen den Fehler gemacht, zu schauen was am Rad alles was abgekommen hat...
1. Lefty Remote hakt und geht nicht mehr sauber von auf -> zu. Habe ich aber schon vor dem Rennen bemerkt ... endlich ein grund den rechten Remote (fuer Monarch) zu bestellen!
2. linkes Lefty Naben Lager schwergaengig: aufgemacht und frisch gefettet -> alles gut 
3. Lefty "unter Faltenbalg und Luftfilter" Reinigung, dann noch gleich Nadellager Reset -> alles gut... haette ich laenger gewartet waeren sicher die Linearlager gerostet.
4. DT-Swiss Hinterradlager 2 von 4 im Eimer (Freilauf ist ok). Nachher mal im Shop anrufen, ob die das selber machen, oder auch nur zu WhizzWheels schicken... vllt bekommen die ja den sche*** Ring runter :/
5. der besche*** semi metalische X0 Trail (nicht Orginal) wird gegen orginal sinter getauscht!
6. Schaltzug laeuft besch***
7. unteres Stuersatzlager laeuft noch etwas "lauter" aber noch leichtgaengig... ich hoffe damit kann ich warten, bis die Lefty eh in Service muss.

Erfolgreiches Woe


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bekomme hoffentlich nur bis zum Wochenende zwei neue Schaltaugen um mein Heimrennen zu bestreiten.


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bekomme hoffentlich nur bis zum Wochenende zwei neue Schaltaugen um mein Heimrennen zu bestreiten.


Haste mal nen Bild von dem Schaltauge? Habe ja ne schaltaugensammlung...da ist einiges drin.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2015)

Das ist glaube ich an meinem Rennrad, davon habe ich aber keinen Ersatz :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...hat ja das WE ordentlich reingehauen. 

In Zeiten der Streiks ist ein gut gefülltes Ersatzteillager nicht verkehrt. Ein Ersatzschaltauge nehme ich sogar beim MA mit auf die Runden... so kann ich ev. das Rennen zu Ende fahren. 





...so lang ist ein Tandem nicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2015)

Beim Originalpreis von >30€ für ein SA bei Planet X habe ich nicht mehrere "auf Halde".
Da es im Moment ohnehin nicht lieferbar ist, hab ich mich durch Schaltauge.de gewurschtelt und durch Vergleich ein passendes für 11€ gefunden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2015)

Da habe ich auch schon mehrfach fuers Zaboo gekauft


----------



## lolobo4 (23. Juni 2015)

Hoffe es ist geht in Ordnung wenn ich dass hier mal rein poste.
Von euch fahren sicher einige den mavic fury , seid ihr zufrieden ?
Ist da Haltbarkeit wirklich so mies? 
Mfg Lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2015)

30 Euronen ist heftig 
...ich habe nie mehr als 20 bezahlt und immer gleich mit dem Rahmen oder Fahrrad gekauft. Bei Fullys bestelle ich auch immer gleich einen kompl. Lagersatz mit...man weiß ja nie 

Kauft euch gute Fahrradschlösser...hier wird wie wild geklaut. 




http://www.abus.com/ger/Sicherheit-...oss-Ketten-Kombi/Granit-CityChain-X-Plus-1060
...davon hab ich jetzt schon zwei, die kann man auch sehr gut zusammen schließen. Ergibt dann 2Meter Kette ...gefühlte 20kg.


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 30 Euronen ist heftig
> ...ich habe nie mehr als 20 bezahlt und immer gleich mit dem Rahmen oder Fahrrad gekauft. Bei Fullys bestelle ich auch immer gleich einen kompl. Lagersatz mit...man weiß ja nie
> 
> Kauft euch gute Fahrradschlösser...hier wird wie wild geklaut.
> ...


Bei meinem Fuji Rahmen war ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei



Achja: ICH WILL HABEN!JETZT SOFORT!!!!:


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2015)

...das ist viel zu gefährlich... fahr lieber im Wald 

Außerdem verfallen unsere Straßen immer mehr... da macht das auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## mete (23. Juni 2015)

lolobo4 schrieb:


> Hoffe es ist geht in Ordnung wenn ich dass hier mal rein poste.
> Von euch fahren sicher einige den mavic fury , seid ihr zufrieden ?
> Ist da Haltbarkeit wirklich so mies?
> Mfg Lorenz



Ich habe zwar "nur" Rush und Chasm, aber zumindest bei ersterem löst sich jetzt nach einem Jahr die Sohle von der Zehenkappe...


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte nach 2 Jahren das Polster an der Hacke durch. Im Rennen dann nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Im Training aber okay. Sonst keine Probleme, ausser dass sie nicht lange gelb bleiben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...alle Bikes wieder sauber und frisch geölt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Juni 2015)

Moin!
irgendwie bedauer ich es, nicht den Black Forest gefahren zu sein.

In zwei Wochen geht es in Wiesbaden weiter.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe zwei Schaltaugen bekommen. Kann aber erst morgen testen ob die auch passen. 
Mutter meinte: "Die sind silber und haben zwei kleine und ein großes Loch. So wie das auf dem Bild aus dem Internet."


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2015)

Na was soll sie sonst groß sagen?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2015)

Sie hätte es doch mal anbauen können. Zwei linke Hände hat sie jedenfalls nicht. 
Und sie weiß auch XTR > XT > SLX > Deore...


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2015)

Vorderrad während der Fahrt fest machen? Kein Problem: (@57s)


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2015)

wenn die dinger nur 28' haette... das 650b mag ich net.


----------



## lolobo4 (24. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenn die dinger nur 28' haette... das 650b mag ich net.


Wird laut gcn durch die Reifen wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2015)

ich weis... aber ich mag eigentlich keine 2 verschieden grosse Felgen im Keller haben  29' und Lefty hab ich sonst naemlich genug im keller


----------



## lolobo4 (24. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis... aber ich mag eigentlich keine 2 verschieden grosse Felgen im Keller haben  29' und Lefty hab ich sonst naemlich genug im keller


Ja dann 
Sollte ja auch mit normalem  rahmen, lefty for all und cyclocross laufradsatz mit lefty Nabe gehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis... aber ich mag eigentlich keine 2 verschieden grosse Felgen im Keller haben  29' und Lefty hab ich sonst naemlich genug im keller


Sascha, du bist noch jung und wirst dich auf alle Fälle noch an andere LR-Standarts gewöhnen müssen... meine Hauptlaufradgröße ist auch noch 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorderrad während der Fahrt fest machen? Kein Problem: (@57s)



Ist das Video nur bei mir nicht zu sehen?

Moin Jungs.


Edit: Jetzt gehts. Die Räder finde ich mal richtig klasse. Spannende Kombi mit den Flow Felgen und den Crosserreifen.


----------



## baloo (24. Juni 2015)

Aussicht nach Norden:






Aussicht nach Süden:




Wenns nur immer so schön wär !


----------



## elSchabei (24. Juni 2015)

Hab im Norden und Süden leider nur Betonwände 
Genieß die Idylle!


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juni 2015)

Gestern endlich Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Rennradrahmen die Hausrunde rauf zum Walchensee. Vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch, meine Frau und der nicht mehr zeitgemäßer Rahmen.

Ich habe ja die Teile einfach nur rübergebaut, also "ceteris paribus". Ist schon beeindruckend, wieviel mehr "Komfort" der Rahmen alleine bringt. Ich bin auch gleich Paris-Roubaix Style durch den Ort gefahren, wo es hier die einzigste Kopfsteinpflasterstrasse hat. Echt ein Unterschied zum 2006er Carbonrahhmen.

Nur was ich als störend empfinde ist diese flexende Sattelstütze. Dieses Gewabbel nervt irgendwie.


----------



## xeitto (25. Juni 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Aussicht nach Norden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine alte Heimat, schön!


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2015)

Moin!
Trotz Poststreiks scheinen Sendungen an Packstationen hier anzukommen. Bei mir hat's zumindest zügig geklappt. Bei den Sachen, die ansonsten noch unterwegs sind, steht momentan bei der DHL-Sendungsverfolg:



> Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. Wir möchten Sie bitten, Ihre Pakete nicht selbst im Paketzentrum abzuholen. Aus logistischen Gründen können wir bei der Vielzahl von Paketen einzelne Sendungen nicht individuell herausgeben.



Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, das zu machen. Da scheine ich nicht der Erste gewesen zu sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2015)

Morgen!
Mein neuer Remote kam auch problemlos mit DHL an (Mo bestellt, gestern da!).
Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer: er passt nicht!
Ich finde im Inet nur: 
- Reverb rechts, geht nicht, weil keine Rasterung
- Monarch rechts, geht auch nicht, weil anderer Anschluss. Der Lefty Xloc hat einen "niederdruck" Anschluss ohne Oliven und Stuetzdings. Der Monarch ist eher wie eine Disk Leitung mit Olive und Stuetzdings.

Also wieder eingepackt und zurrueck! Aber das Beste: ich hab den Hebel einfach mal zerlegt, gefettet und frisch entlueftet. Jetzt geht er wieder


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mein neuer Remote kam auch problemlos mit DHL an (Mo bestellt, gestern da!).



Naja, du wohnst ja auch nicht in Berlin  Da ist der Streik ja am schlimmsten (und der Einzelhandel will vll. ebenfalls streiken). In den Paketzentren liegen hier Hunderttausende (!) Pakete, die noch nicht ausgeliefert werden konnten.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

Morgen!

Hab gestern ein gaaanz tolles Problem festgestellt. Wollte meine neue BMC Gabel ins Rennrad bauen, aber anscheinend ist der Schaft unten minimal zu dick. Es ist selbstverständlich keine Tapered gabel. Habe mitm Messschieber nachgemessen. Sind minimals über 1 1/8. Aber deswegen bekomme ich das verdammte ding net durchs lagerWeiß jemand von euch Rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2015)

Da wohnt man auch net!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Gestern endlich Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Rennradrahmen die Hausrunde rauf zum Walchensee. Vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch, meine Frau und der nicht mehr zeitgemäßer Rahmen.
> 
> Ich habe ja die Teile einfach nur rübergebaut, also "ceteris paribus". Ist schon beeindruckend, wieviel mehr "Komfort" der Rahmen alleine bringt. Ich bin auch gleich Paris-Roubaix Style durch den Ort gefahren, wo es hier die einzigste Kopfsteinpflasterstrasse hat. Echt ein Unterschied zum 2006er Carbonrahhmen.
> 
> ...


Schön die Kesselbergstraße hochgekachelt 
...dort war ich zweimal zum Camping, am Kochelsee. 
 Ich bin schön früh und Abends die Straße gefahren. ...runterwärts war es aber manchmal fast zu schnell 


baloo schrieb:


> Aussicht nach Norden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...genau, schüre meine Urlaubsvorfreude. 


maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Hab gestern ein gaaanz tolles Problem festgestellt. Wollte meine neue BMC Gabel ins Rennrad bauen, aber anscheinend ist der Schaft unten minimal zu dick. Es ist selbstverständlich keine Tapered gabel. Habe mitm Messschieber nachgemessen. Sind minimals über 1 1/8. Aber deswegen bekomme ich das verdammte ding net durchs lagerWeiß jemand von euch Rat


...Schleifpapier, in Streifen...dann nacharbeiten schön vorsichtig. 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da wohnt man auch net!


Genau... unmöglich 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Mein neuer Remote kam auch problemlos mit DHL an (Mo bestellt, gestern da!).
> Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer: er passt nicht!
> Ich finde im Inet nur:
> ...


...man muß sich nur trauen. 


Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schön die Kesselbergstraße hochgekachelt
> ...dort war ich zweimal zum Camping, am Kochelsee.
> Ich bin schön früh und Abends die Straße gefahren. ...runterwärts war es aber manchmal fast zu schnell
> 
> ...


Isn Carbonschaft. Da arbeite ich nix nach.......Net an der Stelle...da hätte ich Bauchschmerzen beim fahren. Hab mal ne Mail an den Händler geschrieben


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Isn Carbonschaft. Da arbeite ich nix nach.......Net an der Stelle...da hätte ich Bauchschmerzen beim fahren. Hab mal ne Mail an den Händler geschrieben


Ich denke wenn es nur minimal ist und du es nicht einkerbst passiert da nix. 
Geht der Konus nicht rüber?... den kann man auch mit einem hauchdünnen Sägeblatt durchsägen. (0,1 - 0,2 mm)


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

Der Konus is eh geschlitzt und geht drüber. Nur geht die Gabel nicht durchs Lager.
An einer Nagelneuen Gabel schmiergel ich aber nicht rum. Damit würde ich dann nie fahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2015)

Bei einer gebrauchten Gabel kann man das ja machen. Aber wenn die vom Händler kommt würde ich die auch zurück schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

Dann nimm aber z.Z. nicht die Post und schicke sie zurück... die sollen aber den Ersatz gleich nachmessen. Mach einen Strich an die Gabel, nicht das du die Gleiche beschliffen zurück bekommst.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

Dummerweise is das Teil schön gekürzt......war ja 1 1/8 Zoll und die länge war ja auch klar...was sollte also schiefgehen
Ich warte mal ab was der Händler sagt...sonst habe ich hier Edelschrott


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2015)

Oh. Schon abgelängt, das ist natürlich nicht so gut. Ich stecke neue Gabeln immer erstmal so in den Rahmen.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

Hätte ich auch machen müssen, aber an übermaß durch einen Produktionsfehler habe ich bei bestem Willen nicht gedacht...


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2015)

Da sollte der Händler eigentlich auch in deinem Sinne handeln.


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

Hoffe ich auch. Mail ist raus. Habe es auch mal einen anderen Steuersatz der hier rumlag getestet. Passt auch net. Ich meine so verkaufen kann er die gabel ja eh nicht mehr. Ob abgelängt oder nicht...


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juni 2015)

Kann natürlich schon auch passieren, dass die Fertigungstoleranzen am Freitag Spätnachmittag vielleicht nicht mehr so streng eingehalten werden. Aber so ein Produktionsfehler ist dem Händler sein Problem. Er hat dir ein minderwertiges Produkt verkauft. Egal ob Du das jetzt abgelängt hast.

Bei meinem BMC Rahmen war ich zuerst auch überrascht mit der Gabel. Da kommt kein Konusring mehr rauf. Nur das Lager direkt. Und dieses auch recht weit oben, da die interne Lagerschale recht tief im Steuerrohr sitzt. Zuerst bin ich aber auch recht planlos da gestanden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

Wieviel Zehntel ist die Differenz?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2015)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind:
Wuerdet ihr euch da gedanken machen? Da hat der "Sprengring" vom Steuersatz wohl Spuhren hinterlassen. Ist eine On One Carbon Starrgabel.


----------



## Crimson_ (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn es nicht tief ist eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (25. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mir am Konussitz einer Gabel überhaupt keine Gedanken über das Beschmirgeln machen. Da ein Zehntel Millimeter abzunehmen dürfte gänzlich ungefährlich sein. Die Spuren am Schaft bei nopain sind zwar nicht schön, aber da hier keine Fasern durchtrennt wurden wohl auch ungefährlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich würde mir am Konussitz einer Gabel überhaupt keine Gedanken über das Beschmirgeln machen. Da ein Zehntel Millimeter abzunehmen dürfte gänzlich ungefährlich sein. Die Spuren am Schaft bei nopain sind zwar nicht schön, aber da hier keine Fasern durchtrennt wurden wohl auch ungefährlich.


Ist auch meine Meinung


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Juni 2015)

Ist doch 1 1/4" ??? Also das BMC....


----------



## maddda (25. Juni 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ist doch 1 1/4" ??? Also das BMC....


Nein ist eine alte 1 1/8


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juni 2015)

nein, da würde ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen.


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Thema sind:
> Wuerdet ihr euch da gedanken machen? Da hat der "Sprengring" vom Steuersatz wohl Spuhren hinterlassen. Ist eine On One Carbon Starrgabel.



Das hat bei meiner alten 26er SID mit Carbonschaft genauso ausgeschaut. Das bereitete mir auch keine Sorgen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2015)

Sauber, merci


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juni 2015)

moin!
Ah also noch älter. Muss gerade ein altes RACEMACHINE mit 1 1/4 mit ext. Di2 umbauen und da WAR das selbige Problem


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2015)

So Radl ist Rennbereit. Sonntag gehts wieder Rund. Langstrecke in Neheim.
In meiner Altersklasse gibt es zwei Fahrer....Ben Zwiehoff und mich....Dann werd ich wohl letzter AK und kann sehen wie weit ich von ner Worldcuptauglichen Form weg bin


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2015)

Der Plan könnte aufgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2015)

Mir ist mein rechter Bremshebel abgebrochen. Während der Fahrt. Ich gebs auf...


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2015)

Ne oder?!?!?!?!?!
Dann bau halt schnell um....hast doch net nur ein radl


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2015)

Dann müsste ich den Hebel umbauen und entlüften, da hab ich keine Lust drauf. Im Moment läufts irgendwie nicht. 
Da könnte morgen beim Strecke abflattern noch die Gabel klappern und Sonntag der Rahmen brechen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich den Hebel umbauen und entlüften, da hab ich keine Lust drauf. Im Moment läufts irgendwie nicht.
> Da könnte morgen beim Strecke abflattern noch die Gabel klappern und Sonntag der Rahmen brechen.


Das kann nur eins bedeuten... Pech im Spiel---Glück in der Liebe... 

Wenn du sauber arbeitest brauchst du nicht entlüften, ev. ein bisschen Flüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter nachfüllen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2015)

Und ich so: Hä? Wieso tauscht du nicht die ganze Bremse?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und ich so: Hä? Wieso tauscht du nicht die ganze Bremse?


Weil die andere Bremsleitung zu kurz ist.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das kann nur eins bedeuten... Pech im Spiel---Glück in der Liebe...
> 
> Wenn du sauber arbeitest brauchst du nicht entlüften, ev. ein bisschen Flüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter nachfüllen.



Die Avid XX hat keinen echten AB. Ich hab den Teil der Bremse der gebrochen ist geklebt. Ich kann das ja morgen testen. Verlieren werde ich die Bremse schon nicht. Sie ist dann maximal etwas lose.

Hätte Shimano die Lieferzeiten im Griff, hätte ich schon die XTR M9000 mit der neuen XT 11-42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2015)

Das klingt dann wieder sinnvoll.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2015)

Wie bremst du den bitte???


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Juni 2015)

Hart


----------



## BENDERR (26. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Weil die andere Bremsleitung zu kurz ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade wegen den lieferzeiten.. aber den umstieg auf shimano halte ich für sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hart


Bei Shimano geht dann auch dosiert


----------



## maddda (26. Juni 2015)

Warte auch schon seit ewigkeiten auf die XT Kassette. ICH WILL DIE HABEN. JETZT SOFORT. Dann kann ich auch endlich den 10Fachkram ausm Fully verkaufen. Hatte eigentlich gerechnet, dass ich da maximal eine KEtte verschleiße, bevor der Antrieb verkauft wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2015)

Die neue xt wäre echt mal ein Grund kein SRAM zu fahren...

Zwei Tage voll baller intervall Training... Endlich mal wieder stabil die Intervalle mit über 400 Watt hin bekommen


----------



## racingforlife (28. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist irgendwie der Wurm drin.
Es fehlt irgendwie auch die Motivation 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich lief es heute bei meinem Heimrennen auch nicht so toll. Hatte erst eine schnelle Gruppe aus der dann einige mit Defekt raus gefallen sind. Später habe ich nach einer runter gefallenen Kette den Anschluss verloren und bis Mitte der Runde zwei gebraucht um wieder ran zu fahren. Das hat viele Körner gekostet, so dass ich eingeholt und überholt wurde. Das letzte flache Stück an der Ruhr entlang hats mich dann mit Krämpfen fast vom Rad gehauen. Musste dann noch einen ordentlichen Zielsprint hinlegen um nicht zwei weitere Plätze zu verlieren. Es sind zwar eine handvoll Senioren vor mir ins Ziel, aber ich bin doch zweiter in der AK Herren geworden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2015)

Kette runter? Vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Juni 2015)

Ja vorne. Das absoluteBlack funktioniert wohl besser als das original...
Hätte aber an meiner AK Platzierung nichts geändert.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2015)

Hatte auch bei kilometer 15 nen kleinen Defekt. Musste nen verbogenes Kettenglied ersetzten. Lief aber super AK 3 bei den herren mit 8min abstand auf platz 4 AK...habe ihn bei kilomter 60 dann wieder eingeholt gehabt Der defekt aber an meiner AK Platzierung nix geändert. Florian Kortüm und Ben Zwiehoff sind inner anderen Liga gefahren und dann auch zusammen ins Ziel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2015)

Sauber! Hmmm... ein Black 34er oval ist fuer das Zaboo auf dem Weg hier her...


----------



## BENDERR (28. Juni 2015)

also ich hatte mit AB bisher keine probleme (bisher 2500 km)


----------



## baloo (29. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


>


Die Pokale werden auch immer hässlicher!


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2015)

Schöner als die Kelche allemal


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


...ihr braucht nur langsamer fahren, schon kriegt ein anderer diese Teile


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Schöner als die Kelche allemal


Ich find die auch ziemlich cool! Vorallem insgesamt ziemlich hochwertig


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> 
> ...ihr braucht nur langsamer fahren, schon kriegt ein anderer diese Teile


Da muss ich mir dann ja immer, wenn ich ne chance hab, vorher die Pokale angucken. Watn aufwand


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir dann ja immer, wenn ich ne chance hab, vorher die Pokale angucken. Watn aufwand



Kannst ja auch deinen Pokalregalverantwortlichen in die Spur schicken... wenn der dann mit einem Grill und lecker Steaks am Versorgungspunkt steht ---weißte Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2015)

So gerade mal das Garmin ausgewertet. 5min hat das Kettenmalör gekostet...naja auf der Langdistanz noch halbwegs kompensierbar:


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

Ist für mich eine Traum-  “`≠≠±‰†[]{}<†¶…¤^`|¥¢₤¢.,¿¡`“:;_=#()÷\“`¡¿,..... 
(ich finde das Durchschnitt Symbol nicht) Durchschnitts-Geschwindikeit.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2015)

Hier: ⌀

Kannst du dir kopieren und wiederverwenden


----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier: ⌀
> 
> Kannst du dir kopieren und wiederverwenden


Genau extra ne Worddatei anlegen


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

∅ ... bei der 0.   oder Ø ... bei O.


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Juni 2015)

Starke Platzierung 

Wer ist denn alles Sonntag in Wiesbaden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt Rennpause bis Rad am Ring...
Samstach gehts nach Belgien:
http://www.letour.fr/le-tour/2015/us/stage-1.html


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre dann erst wieder in Pracht beim Deutschland-Cup.


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juni 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Starke Platzierung
> 
> Wer ist denn alles Sonntag in Wiesbaden?



Ich 
Könnte eine Hitzeschlacht werden Aber ich finde meist die heißen Tage davor schlimmer. Ich dampfe dann so den ganzen Tag vor mich hin und bekomme trotz permanentem Nachschütten eher Krämpfe.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Koennte kotzen! Laut Hermes ist mein AB Ovales 34er gestern zugestellt worden... an MICH. Aber ich war nicht zuhause und auch eine Jagd durch das Haus (6 Parteien, alles nette ehrliche Menschen) brachte kein Paket hervor... mal sehen, was die "Nachverfolgung" und das Telefonat mit Hermes Freiburg und dann mit dem Zusteller zu Tage bringt.


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2015)

Will jetzt nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber kann es sein, dass Hermes das Paket vor der Tür abgestellt hat und jemand sich bereichern wollte?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung... bei mir im Haus aber sicher net. Und wenn er es VOR der Haustuere abstellt und meine Unterschrift faelscht, dann denke ich drueber nach ihn wegen Unterschriftenfaelschung an zu zeigen. DAS geht naemlich nicht!


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das schon öfter mit DPD, dass der Kram einfach vor der tür stand...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, aber meien Unterschrift faelschen ist ein anderes Kaliber!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2015)

Unser Postbote hat zwar 'nen Schaden - Türe von außen zu halten wenn der Hund bellt, extrem langsam sein. Der Hermes-Mensch ist überfordert, weil zu viele Pakete und kleines Auto. Aber das einer die Unterschrift fälscht GEHT GAR NICHT!
Manchmal muss man auch durch die gesamte Straße laufen um alle eigenen Pakete bei den Nachbarn und deren Nachbarn einzusammeln, aber das würde ich auch anzeigen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juni 2015)

Von Unterschriftenfälschung habe ich bei DHL schonmal gehört. Da wurde das Paket aber dann auch nirgends abgeliefert.
Meine Teile liegen schon wieder seit einer Woche im Ziel-Paketzentrum... Das Rad könnte schon längst fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Auch sehr aergerlich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...bei mir ist es so, wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin kommen die Pakete in den Laden... obwohl diese Adresse nicht auf der Kiste steht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2015)

alle möglichen Ablageorte schon gecheckt? Terrasse, Mülltonne (ja, wirklich), Papiertonne, usw.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Ich lasse mir oft per Nachnahme schicken... die kommen immer an


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Habe gestern abend sogar die Papiertonne durchforstet... ich bin gespannt, was mir der Typ erzaehlt. Erste Frage an die Filliale wird aber sein, ob sie von mir eine Unterschrift haben, das ich angenommen habe!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Habe gestern abend sogar die Papiertonne durchforstet... ich bin gespannt, was mir der Typ erzaehlt. Erste Frage an die Filliale wird aber sein, ob sie von mir eine Unterschrift haben, das ich angenommen habe!



Halt uns auf dem Laufenden 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir oft per Nachnahme schicken... die kommen immer an



Dafür sollte man dann aber auch da sein. Und natürlich Bargeld im Haus haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dafür sollte man dann aber auch da sein. Und natürlich Bargeld im Haus haben.



Wenn ich Nachname bestelle, dann in den Laden. Das Geld lege ich mir immer schon zurecht. 
Die Bestellung geht auch schneller raus, wobei bei BK24 geht's auch auf Rechnung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Hammer... es ist da! Es war bei den Nachbarn im Briefkasten!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hammer... es ist da! Es war bei den Nachbarn im Briefkasten!


Du bist wohl zu Hause? 

oder hat er sich telefonisch beschwert, das der "Schrott" (weil es eiert)  seinen Kasten verstopft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Frau hat gerade angerufen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Was macht deine Frau beim Nachbarn  ...


----------



## help (30. Juni 2015)

Glück gehabt^^

Ja die fälschen öfters die Unterschrift, war bei meinem Scale Rahmen das Gleiche. Paket vor Tür, bei der Onlinesendungsverfolgung ist die Unterschrift angezeigt worden. 2 Rechtschreibfehler drin und war auch kein Nachbar...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Nachbarin


----------



## maddda (30. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was macht deine Frau beim Nachbarn  ...


----------



## help (30. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was macht deine Frau beim Nachbarn  ...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nachbarin


Also kochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Männer können auch kochen 
...Kaffee ist fertig


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

Der Inhalt des verschollenen Pakets






Und im zweiten Paket war der erste teil meines "bastel" Projekts: eine Umwerferschelle 31,8 mm ... Was das nur wird? Nein, da kommt natürlich KEIN Umwerfer dran


----------



## Vegeta2205 (30. Juni 2015)

welches Kettenblatt ist es genau??


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Das wird dein neuer Patronenhalter


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Juni 2015)

Mini Kefü?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2015)

34er oval 104mm Black by absolut black.
Mini kefü würde ich eine 77design nehmen... Lasst euch überraschen  kein high tech, nix edles, aber hoffentlich praktisch


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Könnte auch sein neuer LO-Hebel werden. 
...oder eine Lampenhalterung?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juli 2015)

nene... gedulded euch bis das 2. Paket aus UK da ist... bin selber gespannt, wie der Bastard wird 

Das AB Kettenblatt sieht irgendwie NOCH ovaler als das Rotor aus. Muss mal beide aufeinander legen. Heute auf dem Weg zurarbeit hat es sich schon mal gut angefuehlt und wenn ich mich festnageln muesste noch einen tuck besser als das Rotor


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juli 2015)

Ovale Kettenblätter scheinen sich ja wieder prächtig zu verkaufen...
Meine Pakete hängen nun schon seit fast 1 1/2 Wochen im Paketzentrum fest. Langsam reicht's.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit 

So ein ovales KB soll für eine gleichmäßigere Krafteinleitung sorgen. 
...meine Fragen 
1. macht das am Tandem Sinn? 
   da sind ja die Kräfte noch unrunder als am Solobike. 
Ich stelle mir so eine gleichmäßigere Krafteinleitung und einen runderen, effektiveren Tritt vor. 

2.  Gibt es 42er oder sogar 44er ovale Blätter? 
42 ist als Minimum mit der Rohloff am Tandem vorgeschrieben.


Danke für eure Meinungen, strengt euch an...auch wenn es heiß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Juli 2015)

Gibt von rotor Rennrad KBs bis 52 glaube ich oval... Musste halt wegen dem LK mal schauen


----------



## mete (1. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> 42 ist als Minimum mit der Rohloff am Tandem vorgeschrieben.



Nee, das stimmt nicht. Man kann mit einem 15er Ritzel sogar ein 38er Blatt fahren, mit dem 16er immerhin ein 40er.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Nee, das stimmt nicht. Man kann mit einem 15er Ritzel sogar ein 38er Blatt fahren, mit dem 16er immerhin ein 40er.


Stimmt, 
ich hab es unpräzise formuliert. 
Nach Absprache mit Rohloff haben wir uns bei unserem Maxgesamtgewicht von 230kg auf ein 17 Ritzel geeinigt. 

Aber was hältst du von den ovalen Dingern am Tandem. 

Es ist so, wenn wir steil hoch am Stampfen sind macht der Hinterradreifen immer sehr unrhythmische, gestresste Geräusche. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es was bringt und die Fuhre gleichmäßiger am laufen hält.


----------



## mete (1. Juli 2015)

Naja, die 230kg wirken ja nicht auf den Antrieb, zusammen wiegt Ihr wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel mehr als 150g-160kg, oder? Da könnte man die Rohloff-Spezifikationen schon voll ausnutzen. Von den ovalen Dingern halte ich persönlich schon am Einzelrad nicht sonderlich viel, ans Tandem würde ich sie mir daher ebenfalls nicht schrauben. Das bringt imho nur noch mehr Unruhe in den Antrieb.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt mal das 36T Zahnscheiben Set für meine DT 190 bestellt. Hätte zwar gerne 54T gehabt, aber das ist mehr als doppelt so teuer :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal das 36T Zahnscheiben Set für meine DT 190 bestellt. Hätte zwar gerne 54T gehabt, aber das ist mehr als doppelt so teuer :/


Und die Federn erneuern hat nicht mehr gereicht? 
Ich hatte mal zu viel Fett dazwischen 


mete schrieb:


> Naja, die 230kg wirken ja nicht auf den Antrieb, zusammen wiegt Ihr wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel mehr als 150g-160kg, oder? Da könnte man die Rohloff-Spezifikationen schon voll ausnutzen. Von den ovalen Dingern halte ich persönlich schon am Einzelrad nicht sonderlich viel, ans Tandem würde ich sie mir daher ebenfalls nicht schrauben. Das bringt imho nur noch mehr Unruhe in den Antrieb.


Indirekt 
Auf die Pedalen bringen wir im Stehen mit Klamotten 150kg.

Wenn ich ein 17er fahre habe ich mehr Zähne im Eingriff. 
Eigentlich wollte ich das 16er drauf lassen mit einem kleineren KB, aber habe doch wieder das größere montiert. 
Bilde mir ein, das das Ritzel so länger steht. Habe aber keinen Vergleich. 
Hier liegen jetzt schon 2 16er Ritzel unnütz rum 

Soll das wirklich noch unruhiger werden?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2015)

Ab Werk ist da ohnehin recht wenig Fett dazwischen wie ich finde. Kein Vergleich zu den Novatec. Wenn ich es locker hätte, wären alle Naben schon auf 180/190 oder 240s umgerüstet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

Meine 240er fahre ich schon ewig und wechsle bis jetzt immer nur mal die Lager. 

Stimmt, ist alles extrem teuer geworden. 
Und wenn es stimmt wird alles noch teurer.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2015)

Die Zahnscheiben haben wohl mal ein Drittel gekostet, dann hat DT Swiss aber festgestellt, dass die zu günstig waren und die Preise radikal angehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2015)

Ihr fahrt alle die NarrowWide Blaetter mit Type2 ohne Kefue? Das AB Oval macht schon nen guten Eindruck... vllt teste ich es mal am Zaboo...


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Juli 2015)

Ich zumindest. Nur das originale von SRAM verliert mittlerweile die Kette (selten) da es schon einige Tausend? KM runter hat.


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2015)

Hatte bei meinen Narrow Wide noch nie einen abwurf...Weder beim 30 und 34 Race face, noch beim Pacenti.

Heute stehen intervalle bei mir aufm plan. Werde ich aber erst heute abend fahren. Mir is dat zu warm. Mal schauen ob ich gleich noch was gelernt bekomme...Is net gerade meins sonne hitze^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2015)

Ja. Shadow+ und RF N/W-Blatt, ca. 4000-5000 km bisher, schätze ich. Keine KeFü. Kein Abwurf bisher. Mit dem Superstar-Blatt kann ich demnächst weitertesten. Aber bei den 326 km mit dem Cannondale hat's die Kette nicht losgelassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2015)

Ich geh halt gerne auf Nummer sicher... und wenn ich sogar an den Profibikes ne Kefue sehe... am Zaboo juckt mich das gewicht ja nicht. Am Flash koennte ich die 50g E13 gegen eien 25g 77design tauschen... hmmm


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich geh halt gerne auf Nummer sicher... [...] am Zaboo juckt mich das gewicht ja nicht.



Und warum überlegst du dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2015)

Weil am flash das weglassen halt gute 50g bringen wuerde... und ich genug sehe, die ohne fahren... aber auch genug mit... hmmm


----------



## BENDERR (2. Juli 2015)

Also ich fahr shadow+ mit AB n/w und hatte bei bisher ~ 2500 km genau 1 abwurf (so nach 1500 km). Hab dann das shadow+ nochmal nachgestellt und seitdem problemlos.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Weil am flash das weglassen halt gute 50g bringen wuerde... und ich genug sehe, die ohne fahren... aber auch genug mit... hmmm



Wenn du, wie du selbst schreibst, auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, solltest du nicht lange herumüberlegen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Weil am flash das weglassen halt gute 50g bringen wuerde... und ich genug sehe, die ohne fahren... aber auch genug mit... hmmm


Dann hänge die Kette erstmal in so ein Teil. 





...ist schnell montiert


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2015)

Zum Rennen fahren viel zu viel Reibung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Zum Rennen fahren viel zu viel Reibung...


...genauso wie Schlamm in der öllosen Kette. 

...wird Sascha auf seinen kurzen Strecken überleben


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2015)

neeee... so was kommt mir net ans Rad


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juli 2015)

Keiner zwingt dich, ist aber schön leicht und funktioniert.


----------



## rener (2. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner zwingt dich, ist aber schön leicht und funktioniert.


Absolut leise, leicht(ca.20gr.) Funzt einwandfrei. Daumen hoch


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2015)

Morgen Jungs! Ich hab heute morgen um 6:45 Uhr schon meine Intervalle gefahren. Ob es besser als heute Mittag war? KA! Ist halt : kuehl und muede oder heis und wach... egal 6x2 min > 400Watt done!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2015)

Moin 
...ich habe heute um 6:30 auch schon ca. 900 Watt Intervalle genießen können 
...der Nachbar dachte, gehst mal zeitig früh Rasen trimmen eh es heiß wird. 
Leider hat mein Schlafzimmer keinen Gartenschlauchanschluss...


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2015)

Moin!

Morgen gehts nach Utrecht zur Tour


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juli 2015)

Pass auf, das alles fair zugeht


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Hab ich mir ein Glas mit Wasser gefüllt und das Glas ist leer. 

...das Wasser muss wohl auf dem Weg verdunstet sein.


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2015)

Moin!
Bin schon fast in Holland... Heute Morgen noch schnell Intervalle abgefrühstückt. Mal schauen ob es Tony Martin heute reißt


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß, drück ihm die Daumen!


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2015)

Wir sind auf'm Rückweg...
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack...





 Leider hats für Tony Martin nicht ganz gereicht


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2015)

Sooo...Album angelegt...viel spaß beim schauen
https://www.facebook.com/philipp.ma...47610886447.1073741838.100001936490895&type=3


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2015)

Spielzeug! Upgrade für das flash




Danke für den top service @InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Juli 2015)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2015)

Gleich auf die Waage:





 ganz OK.






 da geht noch was!





 das wird definitiv noch gehen ein paar 15g jokes getauscht.





 vllt kommt auch eine leichte Halbschale...


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Juli 2015)

Top!

Ich war gerade noch 2h auf dem Rad. Vor dem Schauer war ich wieder zurück. 
Jetzt das Frauen Rennen und später dann Herren und F1 
Um den Freizeitstress zu vervollständigen, wird anschließend gegrillt


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2015)

Ich war gestern bei -8 Form (Trainingsstressscore basiert)
Aber anstatt RuheTag war ich von 9-18 Uhr im Europapark
Heute morgen Schwimmbad mit der family. Später noch schrauben, Weltcup und grillen hat meine Frau schon vorsorglich als Mahlzeit für heute abend eingeplant


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juli 2015)

Und ich geh heut nach den Herren mal mein rasch testen...nä woende ist Albstadt...da muss und will ich starten...

Die letzten 5 Wochen war ich 4 mal aufm bike...sonst nur Lauftraining...

Denke mal für die VTS Mitte August sollte ich wieder fit sein...wenigstens um mit Schatzi das ganze zu überstehen...


----------



## mete (5. Juli 2015)

Heute 4h Hügel hoch und runter bei 40°C im Schatten...4l Wasser weggeschlabbert und zuhause ein Kaktus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juli 2015)

Ich war am WE mal wieder in MV - Sa und So bei >>30 °C Crosser fahren. Aber nicht mehr als 40 km und selbst da hat die große Flasche kaum gereicht... Und vor Berlin dann nochmal 1 1/2 Stunden im Stau gestanden.

Gerade im Büro: Kollegen unterhält sich mit einem anderen Kollegen und meinte verallgemeindernd, Carbonräder halten nix aus und damit kann man kein Kopfsteinpflaster fahren und die halten nicht so lange wie Aluräder u.s.w.u.s.f. 

Übrigens: Poststreik beendet. Vielleicht verlassen meine Sachen dann nach 2 Wochen endlich mal das Paketzentrum 

Ach ja: Moin Jungs!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2015)

Ich koennte brechen! Das letzte Teil fuer meine Bastelaktion ist nun seit dem 27.6. auf dem Weg von ChainReaktionCycles zu mir... aber laut TrackMyPak ist es noch nichtmal zu Hermes ([email protected]#[email protected]$#[email protected]$!) gekommen!


----------



## Der_Christopher (6. Juli 2015)

Bin bei 1,5 Wochen, werde dann wohl noch bissl länger warten weil mein Kram iwo ganz unten in dem Paketescheiterhaufen klemmt.
Klingeln deren Wecker morgen...finden sie den Weg zur Arbeit noch...es bleibt spannend... ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2015)

Ja,... aber bei mir ist ja nix mit DHL ... UK -> Hermes -> mir


----------



## maddda (6. Juli 2015)

Bin vom Poststeik weitestgehend verschont geblieben. Als es ganz schlimm war bin ich auf UPS ausgewichen. Ein Paket mit allerlei kleinkram kam am Samstag pünktlich mit DHL. Dafür sitze ich hier jetzt iwe mit zuer Nase...kann ich jetzt gar nicht gebrauchenIch hab nur noch drei Wochen bis Rad am Ring


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...meine erste Aufgabe heute war das entfernen eines riesen Hundescheißhaufens vorm Schaufenster.  Der war unter einem XL Pappeisbecher getarnt und zum Glück schon relativ trocken. 

Jetzt können wir uns erstmal wieder etwas von der Hitze erholen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...meine erste Aufgabe heute war das entfernen eines riesen Hundescheißhaufens vorm Schaufenster.


Im Eisbecher wäre es noch viel besser getarnt gewesen


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Im Eisbecher wäre es noch viel besser getarnt gewesen


Ein Heuschnupfenopfer merkt den Unterschied vielleicht auch nicht gleich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ein Heuschnupfenopfer merkt den Unterschied vielleicht auch nicht gleich.



-->


maddda schrieb:


> Dafür sitze ich hier jetzt iwe mit zuer Nase...kann ich jetzt gar nicht gebrauchen



Kannste Philipp also einen leckeren Eisbecher zukommen lassen. Noch 'ne Kirsche drauf...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2015)

Herrlich! Kaum beschwert man sich bei CRC und hier... geht es weiter  Das Paket ist zumindest mal in Freiburg...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2015)

gestern back on track...nur 40min für den arschcheck...hat gereicht dass ich weiss dass ich starten werde nä woende in albstadt...

form ist sicher nicht gut aber was solls...training eben...

die neue dt swiss gabel funzt top...

moin jungs


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2015)

Sauber 
Kann die DT jetzt echt mal was? Zeig mal!


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juli 2015)

ich zeig dann auf FB da kannste sie sann sehen...

läuft wirklich super und spricht fein an...

werde heute nochmals schauen...
gweicht mit achse 

1630g

die reba war mit allem 1690g


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2015)

Meine Zahnscheiben sind bei meinen Eltern angekommen. Also Dortmund->Möhnesee und dann Möhnesee->Dortmund. Dürften 110km und sub4h sein


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2015)

Hinstrecke schon mal 69km und 2:10h. Passt nicht so ganz...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2015)

Ach ja, braucht jemand eine 27,2x410er Thomson?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2015)

Waren dann doch 4:23h und 133km. Irgendwie knapp 30km zu viel...


----------



## Domowoi (6. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2015)

Morgen! Hat jemand eine gute Idee, wie ich eine Alus Stuetze die in einem Stahlrahmen fest zitzt wieder raus bekomme??? Die Sitzhoehe passt zwar, aber ich wuerde vllt gerne die Thomson in das Pompetamine bauen, aber die BBB HighTower will sich nicht mehr bewegen! WD 40 von oben habe ich schon versucht... von unten muss ich mal noch.
Heisluftfoehn bringt natuerlich nix, da dehr Waermedehnungskoeffizient von Alu > Stahl  und ins Eisfach legen wird bei nem Rahmen schwer :/


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2015)

WD40 noch von Unten. Bei Jochstützen einen langen Hebel durch die Löcher. Sonst Schraubstock mit Aluklemmbacken und den Rahmen als Hebel oder eine Runde ohne Sattelklemme...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Dose Kaeltespray gekauft. Das kann man auch mal zum Lager einsetzen brauchen 

Ach du meinst ich haette die Klemme auf machen sollen???


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach du meinst ich haette die Klemme auf machen sollen???


"oder eine Runde ohne Sattelklemme *fahren*", meinte er sicher


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Juli 2015)

Natürlich eine Runde ohne Sattelklemme fahren. Schieben dürfte da nicht sonderlich effektiv sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn du wuesstest wie HART ich schiebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> -->
> 
> 
> Kannste Philipp also einen leckeren Eisbecher zukommen lassen. Noch 'ne Kirsche drauf...


Ja danke

Nase is immernoch zu-.- Is definitiv kein Heuschnupfen. Wenigstens hab ich keine Kopfschmerzen wie gestern...Ich hasse es! Dieses abwarten und Tee trinken nervt.

Dafür hab ich gestern die Chaotischste Touretappe Live gesehen..Hier das Video von Orica GreenEdge


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Kriechöl von allen Seiten und dann mit Geduld, warm und kalt im Wechsel und leichte Gewalt. Mit offener Klemme fahren ist auch ne gute Idee.


----------



## mete (7. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn du wuesstest wie HART ich schiebe



Wenn gar nichts mehr geht: Stütze in einen großen Schraubstock klemmen und den Rahmen "abdrehen". Für die Zukunft: ein- bis zweimal im Jahr die Stütze ordentlich Fetten schadet nicht, die On-One Rahmen rosten ziemlich stark...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2015)

Ja... ich fahre das Baby seit 2012 ohne gross was dran zu machen, von daher bin ich recht zufrieden. Ich habe ihn auch nicht innen versiegelt
Ist aber auch das einzige nicht-Plastik-Rad


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2015)

Das OnOne wird bei mir auch groß geserviced... Für den Ring. Gabel hatn Service bekommen, Vr Nabe neue Lager, Freilauf is Jez neu gefettet und die Räder schon fast wieder perfekt zentriert. Jetzt brauch noch die Vr Bremse etwas Zuwendung. Dann gibbet noch ne neue Kette, Schaltrollen und nen ordentlichen Reifensatz. Dann sollte an Ring alles glatt gehen. Its all about Performance


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2015)

Soooo... nachdem ich den Hermes Fahrer im Hof des Nebenhauses abgepasst habe gibt es nun die Aufloesung 
Gebastelt wurde hauptsaechlich hier:





Ich habe einen 8 Euro RR Umwerferhalter genommen  und ein 2. Loch gebohrt. Dadurch konntei ch den vorhanden X9 9fach Trigger mit 2 Schrauben verdrehsicher am RR Lenker verbauen.
Da das Pompetamine aber kein Schaltauge hat, habe ich ein Satz Chaintugs mit Schaltauge (DMR) fuer 30 Euro (das hermes Paket!!!) gekauft. Zusammen mit einer 15Euro CNC Kettenfuehrung, dem vorhandenen Crosser LRS, einer 9x 11-34 Kassette, dem X9 9x Schaltwer und einem 40er FSA wurde damit fuer <70 Euro das hier:

Mein Stahl 1x9 Disc Gravelginder!






Warum das ganze? Ich habe einfach mit der Wattkurbel (die jetzt am Flash ist, aber vllt kommt hier auch noch eine ran) gesehen, das SSP fahren zwar cool ist, es aber voellig unmoeglich ist, sauber irgendeinen Bereich zu treten. Der gang geht zwar fast immer, ist aber nie richtig 
Da Jobrad noch auf sich warten laesst und ich mein Geld leiber in die Rennfeile stecke... aber es faehrt sich echt sehr gut und mit dem Gewicht (Stahl Rahmen + Gabel!!!) gewinne ich eh keine Rennen -> geht der Schalthebel am Oberlenker auch klar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soooo... nachdem ich den Hermes Fahrer im Hof des Nebenhauses abgepasst habe gibt es nun die Aufloesung
> Gebastelt wurde hauptsaechlich hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Passt doch gut. 
...du wirst halt auch erwachsen und älter 

Moin erstmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2015)

ja, passt echt gut... vor allem war ich schon kurz davor mit fuer 50Euro den Paul Adapter zu kaufen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2015)

fahr erst ma ein richtiges stahlbike Sascha;-)

Übeigens die neue DT Swiss ist der hammer...um welten besser als die vorgängerin...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2015)

DAs ist aus Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2015)

Rennrad stahl gilt nicht... nur mtb...;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2015)

Stahl kann ich nicht fahren, ich schwitze zu aggressiv.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2015)

Die Rohre müssen nur so dick sein, damit man sich etwas Rost leisten kann. Funktioniert bei Öltankern auch


----------



## InoX (8. Juli 2015)

Musste jetzt mal spontan testen ob sich meine Stütze im Big Forest noch bewegen lässt.


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Stahl kann ich nicht fahren, ich schwitze zu aggressiv.



Das ist für Alu aber schädlicher .


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2015)

So ich bin vor ner halben Stunde auch wieder vom RR fahren gekommen. Schnupfen ist wieder weg... Alles wieder im Lot


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2015)

Ich habe es heute morgen mit dem Eisspray versucht... Keine Chance! Eigentlich koennte ich die Klemme demontieren (wenn ich es koennte)... da bewegt sich nix. Egal! Kann ich die Thomson verkaufen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juli 2015)

Guten erfrischenden Morgen Allerseits 



mete schrieb:


> Das ist für Alu aber schädlicher .


Ja leider... 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute morgen mit dem Eisspray versucht... Keine Chance! Eigentlich koennte ich die Klemme demontieren (wenn ich es koennte)... da bewegt sich nix. Egal! Kann ich die Thomson verkaufen.


Geduld... Immer schön ölen 



maddda schrieb:


> So ich bin vor ner halben Stunde auch wieder vom RR fahren gekommen. Schnupfen ist wieder weg... Alles wieder im Lot


...da passt doch das Timing


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2015)

Ach sche*** drauf. Bleibt sie halt drin... ich bin eh mal gespannt, wie lange der Rahmen noch lebt, nach dem braunen Pulver, das ich aus dem Tretlagergehaeuse raus geholt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2015)

ich glaub der überlebt dich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2015)

Fine by me


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2015)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEN!!! Was ist den HIER los? Alle am pennen??? Ich glaub ich muss mir heute noch n 105er mit Stages kaufen. Das 1x9 Pompi macht Spass, aber 1x Watt immer Watt :/


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2015)

Ich warte gerade in der Uni... Heute Is meine Schwedischklausur... Wenn ich die bestehe darf ich auf der Bewerbung offiziell Schwedischkenntnisse angeben


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juli 2015)

Lycka till!


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2015)

Ruheschlaf für MDC, Titisee bzw. Erbeskopf am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2015)

Bei mir keines davon. Titisee hat kein Hobby Rennen -> 2 Tage Intervalle kotzen


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Juli 2015)

Fahr die doch am Erbeskopf  
Fahre mo zsam!


----------



## xeitto (10. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen. Bin auch mal wieder da, aber im Moment noch richtig frustriert. 3 Rennen in Folge mit Defekt, dabei natürlich die beiden, die mir am wichtigsten waren. Das hatte ich auch noch nie 

Bad Wildbad - Steckachse kaputt, DNF
XTERRA Tschechien - Platten, immerhin noch Finish
XTERRA Frankreich - Schalthebel abgebrochen, DNF

Läuft ja super... jetzt steht noch das Enduro Rennen am Reschenpass an, vielleicht klappt das ja....


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2015)

naaa.. naechste woe Freiburg,dann Urach, dann Muenstertal, dann Neustadt... das sorgt schon fuer genug Spass im Familienrat


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2015)

Platten verstehe ich noch, aber Steckachse kaputt und Schalthebel abgebrochen? Wie geht denn sowas?

Ich fahre am Sonntag Deutschland-Cup. BuLi ist mir zu weit.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2015)

Albstadt kann kommen...

bischen viel Beschriftung aber den Laufradsatz entlabeln mag ich grad ned...


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Lycka till!


Tack

So fertig war ganz ok. Jez heißt es 2 Wochen warten...


----------



## xeitto (10. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Platten verstehe ich noch, aber Steckachse kaputt und Schalthebel abgebrochen? Wie geht denn sowas?
> 
> Ich fahre am Sonntag Deutschland-Cup. BuLi ist mir zu weit.



Steckachse, E-Thru System von den Chinesen, bei der die Madenschraube zur Sicherung nicht greift... die Mutter hat sich dann gelockert und war weg. Mittlerweile mit der DT Swiss kann das nicht mehr passieren, aber muss natürlich im Rennen schiefgehen.

Schalthebel, da hat sich die Schraube vom Matchmaker gelockert, das Ding hab ich ein halbes Jahr nicht angerührt und die erste Rennstunde wars noch fest... irgendwann ist dann beim Schalten die Schraube abgebrochen und ich hatte den Hebel in der Hand. Zum Glück nicht in den Speichen bei der Abfahrt. Beim Triathlon natürlich kein Tool dabei, nur Reifenzeug... Pech gehabt.


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Platten verstehe ich noch, aber Steckachse kaputt und Schalthebel abgebrochen? Wie geht denn sowas?
> 
> Ich fahre am Sonntag Deutschland-Cup. BuLi ist mir zu weit.


Steckachse putt geht auch schnell, wenn sie zu leicht angezogen ist... Verbiegt dann.

Schalthebel abbrechen geht bei triggern gut, wenn man mit der Baggy dran hängen bleibt


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2015)

Ist aber schon verdammt ärgerlich. Ich bin ja auch bei den zwei wichtigsten Rennen dieser Saison nicht angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2015)

Kann ich auch ein Lied von singen... Kiza :/


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ist aber schon verdammt ärgerlich. Ich bin ja auch bei den zwei wichtigsten Rennen dieser Saison nicht angekommen.


Wird schon werden. Aber im mom Is a bisserl der Wurm bei uns allen drin. Patrick hatte ja auch das letzte Rennen DNF... Andreas dann Schulter in Chemnitz und in neheim hatte ich einfach nur Glück, dass ich die Kette nur so kaputt gemacht hatte, dass ich noch ein Glied einziehen konnte.

Überigens hab ich die Kette weggeschmissen. Es war nemmich noch ein anderes Glied verbogen, was aber iwe die Misshandlung bis zum Ziel überstanden hat...


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2015)

Morgen!

So gerade erstmal das SRAM GX 1x11 schaltwerk bestellt. Is nnemmich nu lieferbar. 265gr fürn Hunni. Mal schauen ich bin gespannt.
Shifter werde ich mal schauen, dass ich mir nen XX1 oder X01 besorge. Kassette wird dann natürlich die neue XT


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2015)

Morgen!

So gerade erstmal das SRAM GX 1x11 schaltwerk bestellt. Is nnemmich nu lieferbar. 265gr fürn Hunni. Mal schauen ich bin gespannt.
Shifter werde ich mal schauen, dass ich mir nen XX1 oder X01 besorge. Kassette wird dann natürlich die neue XT


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2015)

Schönen Samstagmorgen Allerseits 

...ich spare auf eine E-Schaltung


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2015)

Ne Di2 fährt sich affengeil!
Am MTB hätte ich aber schiss mal das Schaltwerk abzureissen. Wie man sich vorstellen kann habe ich das schon des öfteren getan Da sind dann 400€ weg


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ja nicht so wie du... und fahre tagelang im Schlamm


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Juli 2015)

So Leute, auch einen Guten Morgen. 

Frau ist beim Biken, Kind 1 und 2 spielen endlich alleine und Kind 3 beschäftigt sich selber mit dem Schnuller. Endlich Zeit sich mit thoeretischen Aspekten des nächsten Aufbauprojekts zu beschäftigen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2015)

Ich koennte SO kotzen! Ich habe mal wieder einen rechte Xloc gekauft... glaub ich 20 Nachrichten hin und her, das es auch WIRKLICH der richtige ist. Wir einigen uns auf einen Preis und ich schreibe mit Begruendung das und warum ich Versand mit DHL will. Was macht der Typ: verschickt mit Hermes!!! Das ist doch eine Frechheit! Das naechste mal ueberweise ich einfach 2 Euro weniger... ist ja egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2015)

Sooo heute nammitach mal eben noch 100km mtb abgerissen. Leicht genieselt hats zwischendurch, aber der Wald war trocken und leer

Is eigentlich wer von euch bei Garmin Connect???


----------



## BENDERR (12. Juli 2015)

Strava!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2015)

Garmin connect, weil der Edge sich damit automatisch synct. Strava kann man so einrcihten, das er sich die Daten automatisch bei Garmin abholt.
Fuer mich die perfekte Loesung  Unterwegs das Hirn raus schiessen, vor dem Haus den Garmin stoppen und nach dem Duschen sich die Einheit auf dem Tablet anschauen


----------



## BENDERR (13. Juli 2015)

Ja, so mach ichs auch. Hab auf garmin connect aber halt alles auf privat stehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich synchronisiere auch über Garmin automatisch auf Strava. 

An unserem neuen Binnensee, Geiseltalsee bei Mücheln. 
(Braunkohle Restloch) 
http://www.geiseltalsee.de






Sieh dir meine 95,0 km-Radfahrt auf Strava an: http://app.strava.com/activities/343857632


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2015)

Soo hab jetzt auch mal dieses komische Stravazeugs eingerichtet.

Konnte aber nur einheiten seit April uploaden, weil das garmin ja immerwieder selber löscht und man nicht einfach alle garminconnectdaten bei Strava uploaden kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2015)

Braucht jemand einen vorderen fast neuen Dugast Fast Bird 29" ? Ich hab gestern den Hinteren in der ersten Abfahrt zeitgleich mit meinem Teamkollegen platt gefahren. Da Anreise 2h war sind wir eine Runde auf der Felge gefahren und dann neues HR. Form ist da, konnte als ich überrundet wurde am Führenden dranbleiben und bin dann später eine Runde mit dem 2. U23 ins Ziel gefahren. Kotzen könnt ich... Fahre dann wieder Tufo XC4.


----------



## xeitto (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hab gerade defekte im Abo... Gestern 3 Platten im bikepark. Mehr als im ganzen letzten Jahr...nervt einfach. Der Downhiller läuft ganz gut, aber da müsste man sich auch mal nen Tag zeit nehmen um das Fahrwerk perfekt einzustellen und auszuprobieren. Hab da aber mehr Bock auf ballern als nach jeder Fahrt an den schrauben zu drehen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2015)

Ich bin gespannt was bei mir dieses Jahr zerfliegt 
...habe ja immer Glück  und es läuft alles durch. 
Nur normaler Verschleiß. 
Letztes Jahr war es ein Dualcontrolhebel, der an einem Begrenzungspfosten hängen geblieben ist. 
Dieses Jahr noch nichts


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juli 2015)

Meinen Platten hab ich am Samstag beim Abholen der Startnummer eingezogen...bike abgestellt und auf einmal macht es ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiischhhhhhhhhh....

Kurz zum Bus neuen Latex eingezogen und alles funzt wieder gut...kein platten auf den 84km...

Hab da noch jemand gesehen und kurz gesprochen...er hat das komplett schwarze bike mit Scott Schriftzug drauf...

Weiß seinen Namen nicht mehr...er hat mich aber erkannt..


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2015)

kai greene


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2015)

Also Axel?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2015)

Ich tippe auch auf Axel

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Juli 2015)

Ne hatte ein 29er...glaub das Istrien China Carbon mit Scott Aufkleber...

Kai Greene...würd ich sofort kennen anhand seinen Muskeln...;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Juli 2015)

Dann nicht


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade das HR von meinem Hardtail versucht wieder auf vordermann zu bringen...Einen kleinen höhenschlag hats, den ich einfach net rausbekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2015)

Wie viel? Genauer wie ca 1mm bekomme ich es meist auch nicht hin aber mit Disk ist das auch egal den jeder Reifen eiert mehr

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2015)

Habe noch nicht nachgemessen.a bisserl über 1mm wird er schon haben, aber eben drum ich glaube ich mach nen reifen drauf und schau mal...Normalerweise bekomm ich die BOR 366 auf 0,5mm


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

Morgen!!!

Hier schüttet es schon den ganzen Tag:/
Ich glaub ich muss heute mal wieder die Rolle anstellen...


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2015)

Moin! Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit HF-Messung am Handgelenk? Speziell mit dem Mio-Sensor? Für nen Brustgurt bin ich zu faul und das Teil nervt mich auch und hat nie gescheit funktioniert... am Handgelenk könnte das mal was sein und ich würd gern mal wieder etwas gezielter mein Training steuern.

Ich weiss, Watt wäre besser, hatte ich ja auch schonmal zu Triathlon-Zeiten, kommt aber im Moment vor allem aus preislichen Gründen nicht in Frage (3 Bikes auf denen ich abwechselnd trainiere), ausserdem will ich ja auch was fürs Laufen... da wäre eine Uhr für alles vielleicht gar nicht doof.

Garmin Forerunner 225 oder TomTom Cardio Multisport kommen in Frage.... oder einfach ein Armband mit Sensor und ich kopple es mit meinen beiden Garmins, das wäre die günstigste Variante (90 Euro), wobei wieder ein extra Teil das ich irgendwann eh vergesse.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal als Tester vor einem Jahr verschiedene Sensor-Modelle ausprobieren dürfen. Die Dinger funktionieren nicht wirklich robust. Du musst Dir so ein Teil so richtig an das Handgelenk ranballern, angenehm ist anders. Bei einem gab es immer Aussetzer, wenn man viel geschwitzt hat !!!! Meine Angiologie-Arzt Ehefrau meint, dass Handgelenk sei gefäßtechnisch so ziemlich der schlechteste Ort für so eine Messung.


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2015)

Die Befürchtung hab ich auch. Wobei die Online-Reviews diesbezüglich wenig kritisieren. Die Vergleiche zu Brustgurt fallen eigentlich immer pro-Handgelenk aus. Mit Brustgurt hab ich persönlich selten eine Einheit ohne Aussetzer oder völligen Bullshit-Daten... egal wie ich das Ding einstelle oder positioniere. Von daher kanns auch fast nur besser werden


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

ach, Online-Reviews, die sägen auch nicht an dem Ast auf dem sie sitzen. Ich schaue mir immer die 2-Sterne Reviews auf Amazon an.


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2015)

da sind allerdings auch genug dabei, die einfach zu blöd sind...

ich lass es mir mal weiter durch den kopf gehen, eilt noch nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> da sind allerdings auch genug dabei, die einfach zu blöd sind...
> 
> ich lass es mir mal weiter durch den kopf gehen, eilt noch nicht


...zu viel denken ist aber im Ausdauersport auch nicht gut, verbraucht zu viel Sauerstoff 

Ich habe den Stoffgurt von Garmin, der stört mich nicht, atme aber auch nur in den Bauch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2015)

Fahre seit 3 Marathons ohne Tacho, etc. ... klappt seitdem viel besser


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

Hat bike24 einen Fehler im System oder unterbieten die absichtlich schon bei Marktstart der 11-40 Kassette alle anderen um 10€?
Überall 80€ nur bei bike24 69€?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2015)

Dann waere die cht mal interessant. Zusammen mit ner gx1 und gut ist


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> da sind allerdings auch genug dabei, die einfach zu blöd sind...



Da hast Du allerdings Recht! Teilweise aber auch unterhaltsam.

Gerade von 2 h mit [email protected] + [email protected] + [email protected] nach Hause gekommen.






Die nächsten 5h Telefonkonferenzen mit Menschen, die alle kein Englisch können. Wird das grausam.


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann waere die cht mal interessant. Zusammen mit ner gx1 und gut ist


Gx schaltwerk is schon unterwegs zu mir


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann waere die cht mal interessant. Zusammen mit ner gx1 und gut ist


Vorallendingen 20€ günstiger als die (noch nicht lieferbare) 11-42 Kassette. Dummerweise ist jetzt das Medium SW nicht lieferbar.
Angedachte Kombi ist XTR M9000 Bremse und XTR ISpec II Trigger, XT SW Medium und XT 11-42 Kassette.


5h Telefonkonferenz? Wasn da los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2015)

Auch der gx1 trigger? Dann darfst du mal testen, was ich naechstes jahr wohl fahre... und wiegen!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

Ich behaupte vorsichtig er fährt Twister.

Was braucht man alles wenn man bei Shimano die Bremsleitungen kürzt?


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 5h Telefonkonferenz? Wasn da los?



Sind drei hintereinander. Na wenigstens habe ich nicht viel zu sagen und kann mir nebenbei den TdF Stream anschauen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2015)

das selbe wie bei allen anderen Bremsen auch!

Nippel, Olive .. und je nach Können die Haltebacken für die Leitung, da der Nippel nicht geschraubt sondern eingeschlagen wird.
Mit Glück gehts auch ohne.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

ich habe die M9000 erst vor 2 Monaten ans Rad geschraubt. Da sind alle Teile zum Kürzen beigelegen. Inklusive dieser gelben Haltebacken. Kürzen ist echt einfach.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sind drei hintereinander. Na wenigstens habe ich nicht viel zu sagen und kann mir nebenbei den TdF Stream anschauen.


Wenn das einer wüsste 



ChrizZZz schrieb:


> das selbe wie bei allen anderen Bremsen auch!
> 
> Nippel, Olive .. und je nach Können die Haltebacken für die Leitung, da der Nippel nicht geschraubt sondern eingeschlagen wird.
> Mit Glück gehts auch ohne.


Haltebacken für die Leitung? Also was zum "festhalten"?


EDIT: Danke! Zu langsam getippt


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein riesen Plusspunkt bei den Sram: einfach mit dem Torx rein schrauben


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

Die kann man im Prinzip auch wiederverwenden und braucht nur die Oliven/Quetschhülsen.
SRAM zickt dafür gerne wenn sie nicht ordentlich entlüftet ist.


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn das einer wüsste
> Haltebacken für die Leitung? Also was zum "festhalten"?



Ohne die Dinger habe ich mir schonmal eine Leitung zerfranst. War nich so schön.
Der Nippel ging aber auch super schwer hinein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2015)

Ich sage zum zicken von Sram mal nix... aber das reinkloppen bei Shimano ging mir immer auf den Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

Wie oft kürzt du denn auch die Leitung Sascha?


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

Jeden Dienstag...Sascha ist halt ein gewohnheitstier


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

Hat Froome die gerade alle zerlegt ...


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

Aber sowas von dominierendErinniert an Wiggins...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

Schon heftig was er da abgezogen hat!


----------



## xeitto (14. Juli 2015)

Der fährt so hässlich... kann das nicht mit anschauen. Aber wer schnell ist hat recht  Bei Wiggins das gleiche...


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Der fährt so hässlich... kann das nicht mit anschauen.



Genau mein Gedanke. Schaut schrecklich aus.


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

Vor allem lässt man einen Quintana ja auch nicht mal eben so stehen und lässt ihn aussehen wie einen Hobbyfahrer


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2015)

Jaja, alles Hobbyluschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

Sogenannte Vollhobbies


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2015)

Ich koennte kotzen!!! Seht ihr hier eine Rasterung??? Wurde mir im Verkauf 100% versprochen... ich hab ihm jetzt mal freundlich geschildert, das der Hebel nicht dem entspricht, was er beschrieben hat und mein Geld + 4 Euro fuer den Rueckversand verlangt


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

Argh!

So Kassette is auch geordert... Hab in weiser Voraussicht noch regenüberschuhe für Rad am Ring mitbestellt am Ring gibt es ja bekanntlich nur schlechtes und ganz schlechtes Wetter
Gripshift werde ich mir wohl im bikemarkt besorgen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2015)

Rasterung? 

Regenüberschuhe bei Rad am Ring? Ich schneide direkt die Schuhe auf, damit es ablaufen kann.
Zumindest am Renner war das vor 2 Jahren Pflicht.  Du fährst sicherlich eMTeBe?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2015)

Ich hab am Ring 2x die 8er Wertung gewonnen: beides mal top wetter


----------



## maddda (14. Juli 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Rasterung?
> 
> Regenüberschuhe bei Rad am Ring? Ich schneide direkt die Schuhe auf, damit es ablaufen kann.
> Zumindest am Renner war das vor 2 Jahren Pflicht.  Du fährst sicherlich eMTeBe?


Jup mtb. Vor zwei Jahren war auch der Hammer... als wir dann morgens nach rennunterbrechung nomma ran mussten würde es echt hart und feucht

EDIT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2015)

Ich kam aufm Renner um 4:30 von meiner Runde. Unterkühlt und mit Krämpfen. Danach wurde umgezogen und geschlafen. Den Restart haben wir gar nicht mitbekommen und gegen 8uhr abgebaut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



maddda schrieb:


> Jup mtb. Vor zwei Jahren war auch der Hammer... als wir dann morgens nach rennunterbrechung nomma ran mussten würde es echt hart und feucht
> 
> EDIT:



...du liebst Regenrennen 

Hast du kein Mitgleid mit deinen Rädern?


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2015)

Lieben tue ich Regenrennen auch nicht. Kaputtes Material ebensowenig, aber wenn es regnet bleibt einem ja nichts anderes überig, als nachher den kaputten Kram zu ersetzen und meistens ist es ja mit 1-2 industrielagern und nem kleinen gabelservice getan. Wenn man das Rad nachher natürlich nicht zerlegt und alles reinigt sieht das Ganze natürlich wieder anders aus...

Außerdem sind solche Räder zum Rennenfahren da und gehören nicht in irgendeinen Modellleichtbaufred*duckundweg*


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2015)

Genau so isses,
 man muss es nehmen wie es kommt und sich durchbeißen.

Und das mit den Lagern stimmt. Wenn man gleich was unternimmt halten die Dinger ewig, nur leider ist man manchmal zu faul  gleich was zu machen. 
Ich habe schon ewig keine Innenlager gewechselt, immer nur neu gefettet... obwohl ich alle Sorten neu in meinem Ersatzteillager rumliegen hab.


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2015)

Drücke mich auch gerade drum rum die HR Bremse am Hardtail noch etwas zu kürzen...naja werd ich wohl am Freitag mal machen. Dann wird es so langsam Zeit den Reifensatz für den Nürburgring aufzuziehen...

Gleich noch ne Klausur an der Uni. Aber erst um 2...Langsam mach ich mich hier verrückt

Ajo XX1Gripshift habe ich mir gestern noch im Bikemarkt organisiert...jetzt heißt es warten...


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2015)

Sagt mal Jungs, hat von euch einer Lust in unserem Duisburg Achter zu fahren? Wir suchen noch einen Fahrer!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2015)

Lust ja, aber ist mir im Moment leider zu weit und zu lange weg... mag Weib und Kiddis nicht das ganze Woe alleine lassen.


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2015)

Ach das ist doch kagge-.-
Ich glaub ich hör mich mal um ob ich noch einen finde... Mein innerer Verwesungszustabd nach'm Nürburgring. Wird in Duisburg nur Grillen zulassen....


----------



## mete (16. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, hat von euch einer Lust in unserem Duisburg Achter zu fahren? Wir suchen noch einen Fahrer!



Wann wäre denn das?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2015)

Das ist am ersten Augustwochenende. Also 31.07 bis 02.08.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juli 2015)

Ach schade, haben eigene Veranstaltung am Nürburgring 1./2. 
Das erste Augustwochenende muss aber auch jedes Jahr komplett DICHT sein. Ärgert mich immer wieder.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Juli 2015)

550 km sind etwas zu weit :-/


----------



## BENDERR (16. Juli 2015)

An dem WE is das Rennen von unserem Verein - leider keine Zeit dann.


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juli 2015)

...und Schlaflos im Sattel


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2015)

Gibt's doch nicht :|


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2015)

Der Postmann war da:





*Kramwuselaufreissssss*


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2015)

Ich war auch shoppen:




:hops:


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2015)

Der Junge kann es nicht lassen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2015)

Waaaas? An jedem Rad ein, also 3 Stück. Macht halt bei Training nach Watt Sinn...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2015)

Gibt's Stages eigentlich schon mit der 5800er 105? Die sähe schicker aus. Wobei die auch vermutlich wieder einen neuen Lochkreis hat 

Bei mir kam gestern auch Post:





Kommt aber natürlich nicht ins Big Forest. Das bleibt weiterhin gefedert.

Das entsprechende Rad wäre auch schon fertig. Aber nach 326 km (bei gutem Wetter) und ca. einem Monat an der Wand hat die Hinterradbremse (SLX) einen Kolbenklemmer, den ich nicht behoben bekomme


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, die 5800er hat den 4 arm Lochkreis und da gaebe es auch erstmal kein 42er solo Kettenblatt.
Heute morgen schnell alles montiert und laeuft gut. Nur die Rennrad Schuhe und Pedale dich ich noch hatte und mal wiederfahren wollte knarzen wie ein Uboot beim auftauchen


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2015)

Das mit den knarzenden hatte ich auch am RR schomma... Is dann aber von selbst wieder weggegangen...


Grad eben ne gemütliche Runde rekom gefahren:


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

...das ist ja das perfekte Rennradgelände


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2015)

Klar

Morgen kommt hier der restliche elffachkram an
Dann darf ich auch endlich was fahren wo XX1 draufsteht


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2015)

Aber deine XT Kassette ist unterweg? Die ist schon wieder ausverkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2015)

Welche Kassette brauchst du denn genau? Die 40er kann ich auch bestellen.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2015)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher. Eigentlich möchte ich die 11-42 - auch wenn mir bisher 11-40 immer gereicht hat. Das mittellange XT Schaltwerk ist aber auch noch nicht lieferbar.
Der Vorteil bei bike24 war ja, dass sie 10€ günstiger sind als der "Rest".


----------



## BENDERR (17. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher. Eigentlich möchte ich die 11-42 - auch wenn mir bisher 11-40 immer gereicht hat. Das mittellange XT Schaltwerk ist aber auch noch nicht lieferbar.
> Der Vorteil bei bike24 war ja, dass sie 10€ günstiger sind als der "Rest".


same here.. aktuell reicht mir ja auch 11-36.. 11-40 sollte also "locker" reichen.. aber wenn ich schon umrüste.. kann ich auch gleich auf 11-42 gehn. man weiß ja nie 
aber habs nicht so eilig..


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Juli 2015)

Ich fände 11-42 sogar im Marathon praktischer. In den XC-Rennen fahre ich ohnehin ein 32er KB.

Eilig hab ich das nur etwas. Das nächste XC-Rennen ist am 16.08.


----------



## InoX (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte mal letzte Woche bestellen sollen. Da waren sie noch lieferbar. Ich habe jetzt mal vorbestellt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab heute abend noch schnell die rocketRon's für Sonntag auf den carbon lrs geworfen. Soll ja mehrfach gewittern und die nächsten 3 Rennen sind ja auch xc.
Dann noch das Rotor Q-Ring durch ein absolutblack ersetzt. Aber oval ist nicht oval. Das ab ist anders,... Aber das bestätigt auch mein Gefühl vom zaboo, das ich damit besser klar komme!


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2015)

Morgen!
Bin schon schwer mit lernen beschäftigt...gleich gehts dann in die Muckibude und heute späten nammitach abend aufs Radl


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit Männer 

...nicht alles was warm vom Himmel kommt ist Regen ☔


----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2015)

Morgen!

Soo der Schlachtplan für den Nürburgring ist nun auch geschrieben. So langsam wirds spannend


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2015)

Gewinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Juli 2015)

In der Altersklasse ist alles offen. Das komplette Podium von letztem Jahr steht wieder am Start... Wenn der erste aber wieder so eine Übermacht darstellt wirds schwierig. Ansonsten isses wie immer beim 24h Rennen. Es kommst immer anders als man denkt und der mit den wenigsten Problemen macht das rennen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2015)

Das ist klar 

SRAM Rival WiFli funktioniert übrigens mit 11-36er Kassetten. Muss ich mich mal um eine RED Kurbel bemühen und dann 50er Mono. Im Winter für die Crossrennen dann ein AbsoluteBlack 42T.

Ich würde ja die CX1 Kurbel nehmen, aber die wiegt in der GXP Version genau so viel wie meine Ultegra/DA Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblättern


----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2015)

Warum immer Absolut Black?


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. Juli 2015)

Am Freitag konnte ich diese Teile bei meinem Händler abholen. Kommen ans Epic. Gestern sollte dann laut Hermes Sendungsverfolgung der bestellte rechte SISL Kurbelarm samt Achse usw. aus Holland kommen. Aber einige bei Hermes scheinen wirklich keinen Bock zu haben. Paket wurde morgens verladen und sollte zwischen 10 und 13Uhr ausgeliefert werden. Da von 10.15 bis 11Uhr keiner zuhause war habe ich den Nachbarn die vorm Haus gepflastert haben bescheid gesagt und auch noch einen unterschriebenen Zettel mit dem Hinweis an die Tür gehängt daß das Paket in die Garage gelegt werden kann. Wäre nicht das erste mal gewesen. Zuhause angekommen war nichts da. Nachbarn haben den Hermes-Fahrer auch nicht gesehen. In der Straße stehen vier Häuser und die Straße endet im Wald. Man kann ihn nicht übersehen. Und jetzt kommts. Um 10.29Uhr wurde angeblich niemand angetroffen, im Briefkasten hat aber kein Zettel gelegen. Was soll das?! Ist ja nicht lebensnotwendig. Aber warum wird das Paket verladen und dann aber nicht ausgeliefert? Nur dann gibt es doch Geld. Liegt es am Fahrer? Oder geben die im Verteilzentrum einfach an das es verladen wurde und mangels Fahrer passiert dann nichts. Und damit es keinen Ärger von ganz oben gibt wird dann angegeben das niemand angetroffen wurde?!
Bin mal auf Montag gespannt. Da ist nämlich bis 13Uhr niemand zu hause.

Gruß
Marcus



 

 


Sorry, Bilder lassen sich leider nicht drehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum immer Absolut Black?


Weil das im Gegensatz zu Wolftooth und SRAM besser die Kette hält.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2015)

So geht es mir mit Hermes auch immer 
TC war besonders "ergiebig" in der 2 Runde hab ich in der ultra staubig rutschigen Abfahrt zu viel riskiert und bin voll ab geflogen.
Dabei hat es den Bremshebel auf dem Lenker verschonen -> Kratzer im neuen ec70 und der wurde wohl so weit nach hinten gebogen, das er die Brücke der lefty touchiert hat und da auch nen guten Kratzer kassiert hat... Riecht nach nen neuen Lenker 
Zudem wollte die Stages ab dem Abgang nicht mehr kommunizieren. Auch nicht nach batterie rein raus und auch nicht mit dem Handy  mal sehen was da nun gemacht wird... Ach ja, der gripgrap Handschuh ist auch im Eimer 
Aber fertig gefahren und noch 2 Leute wieder eingesammelt... Mal später schauen, was es dann noch für ein Platz wurde :/


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2015)

Klingt ja  gar nicht gut!


----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2015)

@nopain-nogain: schade drum. Hat ja dann richtig lange gehalten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2015)

Ja... Dumm gelaufen, aber so hat es mich schon lang nicht mehr an geräumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2015)

Bei dir ist aber alles gut?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte ein volles Bastelwochenende 

Am Freitag hab' ich mit dem Schwager seinen Exotenrenner zerlegt - basierend auf einem alten Rahmen von Rose war/ist da ziemlich abgefahrenes Zeug dran: Mavic Mektronic, Magura HS77, Selle Italia Flite Evolution, Rock Shox Ruby SL, 950er XTR-Kurbel mit Downhill-Blatt und Cinelli Alter mit standesgemäßem Pinup.
Die Mavic Mektronic wollte aber nicht mehr so wirklich und eine DI2 kam wegen des Preises nicht in Frage, da er nicht weiß, wie oft er in Zukunft fahren will. Die HS77 wiederum war zwar super, aber nur mit sehr schmalen Reifen und Rahmen- bzw. Lenkerendschalthebeln zu fahren.
So wurden Schaltung, Antrieb und Bremsen auf die 5800er Shimano 105 umgebaut. Das Problem: diese Gruppe ist 11-fach und der Freilauf 9-/10-fach. Also ein Ritzel raus, irgendwie gespacert und den höchsten Gang gesperrt - klappt wunderbar. Gestern sind wir 65 km gefahren und er war sowas von begeistert...







Dass das ganze Ding total abgefahren aussieht und das Bild sehr bescheiden ist (ein besseres habe ich leider gerade nicht), werde ich natürlich nicht bestreiten 

Und gestern war dann mein eigenes Rad angesagt - mit weitaus mehr Frustpotential.
Bis Donnerstag lief alles glatt (von den Poststreik-bedingten langen Versandzeiten einmal abgesehen). Dann wollte ich die Bremsen montieren. Auf einmal wollte der hintere Bremssattel nicht mehr. Die Kolben gingen nicht mehr. Kurz recherchiert und alles Mögliche ausprobiert - nix hat funktioniert. Freitagmorgen also einen neuen Bremssattel bestellt, gestern von der Packstation abgeholt, befüllt, angebaut - hmmm, geht immer noch nicht so richtig. Dann einmal so richtig geschaut. Mist - die hintere Bremsaufnahme ist ohne Adapter auf Scheiben mit 160 mm Durchmesser ausgelegt. Alte 160er LX-Scheiben herausgekramt. Schon besser, aber nicht schleiffrei einzustellen. Die Aufnahme scheint nicht ganz plan zu sein. Mit igendwelchen konischen und konvexen Unterlegscheiben hat's dann geklappt und gegen 0 Uhr stand das Rad.
Vorhin noch eine kurze Regenpause genutzt und Fotos gemacht...













Man sieht m. E. nicht einmal, dass eine 27,2er Stütze mit einer Hülse in einem Rahmen mit 31,6 mm Sitzrohr-Innendurchmesser verbaut ist 
Morgen gibt's dann hoffentlich die Jungernfahrt.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2015)

Bei Jolanda hat bei den Schweizer Meisterschaften die E-Schaltung versagt und sie wurde "nur" dritte.
War ja nicht das erste Mal bei einem wichtigen Rennen, dass die XTR Di2 versagt.

Und Schurter fährt vorne ein 40er Mono


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2015)

Ja bei mir ist alles OK. Bin auch fertig gefahren,... Aber das Knie und der eine Finger fängt an blöde zu machen... Aber jetzt erstmal Europapark

Edit: Ich denk aber das ich jetzt doch wieder nen alu wcs verbaue. Nicht weil ich alu mehr vertraute, der alu wäre sicher genauso im Eimer. Einfach weil der wcs nur 80g schwerer ist und halt nur die Hälfte von ec70 kostet... 

Zu Nino: weisst du auch warum??? Weil er es KANN!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Morgen zusammen! Habe heute morgen nochmal das Rad gecheckt. Zuerst das wichtigste: die Stages redet wieder mit mir 
Der Lenker sieht so aus:








Das obere war der Bremshebel beim ganz nach innen rutschen, das untere die Lefty Bruecke, als es den Lenker beim Einschlag ca 5 mm nach hinen gebogen hat. 
Die Kefue ist auch gebrochen:




Aber ich hab noch das passende Teil in weis da. Am Flash passt das ja optisch, am epic musste ich es tauschen 

Lenker technisch tendiere ich gerade zu nem FSA SLK in 700. Die 720 fuehlten sich eh etwas "breit" an und den SLK bekomme ich fuer ca 70 Euro. Das sind 80g weniger fuer 20Euro (als beim Alu WCS), denke das kann ich verschmerzen. Nochmal nen EC70 ist mir dann wohl zu viel zumal ich den dann wohl auch auf 700 kuerzen wuerde...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


Sascha, das schlimmste kam bestimmt dann zu Hause... "musst du immer so rasen? " 
Aber du weißt, das Rennen gewinnt man bergauf. 
...deswegen gewinne ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Du wirst lachen... ich hab daheim echt erstmal eine "Standpauke" bekommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen... ich hab daheim echt erstmal eine "Standpauke" bekommen


Ich weiß, ist bei mir genauso. 
...und meine Kinder sind schon groß, das hört nie auf


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juli 2015)

Genau deswegen kommen bei mir nur noch preiswerte Alulenker ran. So ein Syntace Carbon Lenker schmerzt zweifach: beim Betrachten der Rechnung und dann, wenn man ihn nach einem Sturz abmontieren muss. Lenker ist für mich jetzt Verschleißteil.

Heute mal Bürotag und mit dem Rennrad rein: 2.5 h Frühsport. Bin wirklich baff von der massiven "Compliance" meines neuen BMC Rahmens. Musste sogar mal Anhalten, da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob ich einen Platten habe. 

Hoffentlich gibt es beim Heimfahren dann kein Gewitter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Aber heute morgen hat sie wenigstens mal gefragt, ob es noch arg weh tut... direkt gefolgt von: ob ich das Bettlaken wieder voll geblutet habe 

Darum gibt es jetzt "nur" den FSA. Haette zwar noch nen 150g 3T fuer 100 haben koennen... aber wie du sagst...

Ich bin auch vom Komfort meines Crossers mit 35mm Clements begeistert


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist bei mir genauso.
> ...und meine Kinder sind schon groß, das hört nie auf



he he, Tochter #1 und #2 sagen immer, "Papa, nicht wieder hinfallen". Wenn dann geschehen, bekomme ich von Tochter #2 ein Pflaster aus ihrem Kinderarztköfferchen. Ach, wie süß.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Lukas meinte auch das es ein schlimmes aua sei...


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2015)

Wer noch nie Bettlaken vollgeblutet hat oder mit einem Gebrochenen Rad zu Ende gefahren ist, ist auch noch nie mtb gefahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber heute morgen hat sie wenigstens mal gefragt, ob es noch arg weh tut... direkt gefolgt von: ob ich das Bettlaken wieder voll geblutet habe



Meine ist Ärztin, für eine emotionale Regung bei Ihr muss ich mindestens ohnmächtig sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Dann bekaemich eine Watschen bis ich wieder da bin und dann darf ich mir anhoeren, was ich mir dabei gedacht habe ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Meine ist Ärztin, für eine emotionale Regung bei Ihr muss ich mindestens ohnmächtig sein.


Da musst du halt im Ziel nochmal zusammenbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wer noch nie Bettlaken vollgeblutet hat oder mit einem Gebrochenen Rad zu Ende gefahren ist, ist auch noch nie mtb gefahren


Ich glaube mit nem Rennrad die Straße langschusseln ist schlimmer, ich will es aber nie genau wissen. 
Ein paar mal kann es ruhig nochmal knifflig werden, man freut sich dann wenn es noch mal gut ging, aber richtig einschlagen muss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2015)

Hab mal in den Alpen so einen Kuhstromzaunleine übersehen, die über eine forstautpbahn gespannt war. Und schön mit 40 Sachen drunterher geschlittert. Rechte Seite offen. Die Narbe is immernoch auf meiner Rechten Ar***backe


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2015)

In der Pyrenäen Etappe soll Froom im Schlussanstieg 7,04w/kg getreten haben


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2015)

Selbst Pantani lag bei seinem alpes dhuez Rekord nur bei 6,2w/kg über knapp 38 Minuten. Und selbst das waren Regionen an denen sich auch ein Armstrong die Zähne ausgebissen hat.... Soll aber jetzt keine Anschuldigung sein!

Wie lang war denn der Teil mit 7w/kg?

Meine Watt pro kg dürften auch besser geworden sein. Konnte noch etwas Körperfett verlieren. Hab nun Ca 1-1,5 kg weniger als im Winter/ zu Anfang der Saison. Weiter runter kann und will ich aber auch net.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2015)

Der/die Sportmediziner haben das als Anschuldigung formuliert. Weil das sonst nur Ulle und Armstrong getreten haben und die haben ja nur eine Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Diese pauschal Anschuldigungen gehen mir sowas von auf den Sack! Vor allem von Leuten die nichtmal wissen wie sich 7w/kg anfühlen.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2015)

Schlimmer als der Urinbecher.


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2015)

Wie lang war denn nun der Anstieg über den die 7w getreten wurden??? Wenns nur 5-10 min waren würde es das ganze ja wieder relativieren


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2015)

Welcher Urinbecher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Welcher Urinbecher?


Der den Sascha verbal gefüllt hat, man weiß nicht gleich was drin ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der den Sascha verbal gefüllt hat, man weiß nicht gleich was drin ist.


Hä???

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Diese pauschal Anschuldigungen gehen mir spass von auf den Sack! Vor allem von Leute die nochmal wissen wie sich 7w/kg anfühlen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


Bei mir siehst so aus... bei dir auch? 
Aber trainiert die grauen Zellen, also alles gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2015)

Wie sehr ich Auto Korrektur hasse! 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie sehr ich Auto Korrektur hasse!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


Mich stört es hier nicht 
Du darfst nur nicht Fremden zweideutige Nachrichten schreiben.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie lang war denn nun der Anstieg über den die 7w getreten wurden??? Wenns nur 5-10 min waren würde es das ganze ja wieder relativieren


Ich vermute mal es ist das Ende der Etappe 10 gemeint: 15.3km mit 1610hm und ~7,4% Steigung im Schnitt.
Kann aber auch sein, dass es erst ab der Attacke von Froome (noch 6,4km) gezählt ist.

Genaueres habe ich nicht gefunden.

Hab mal die 500W, 6,3km und 7,4% bei Kreuzotter reingeworfen - dürften so 15min gewesen sein. Aber er ist ja auch schon vorher gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2015)

Nagut ob 6,3 oder 15 ist schon ein Unterschied..


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juli 2015)

500W über 15min oder über 30min+ ist beides beeindruckend


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

eben wir wissen es nicht genau, wo und wann die angeblichen 7W/kg getreteb worden sind, daher geb ich Sasha recht, immer diese unqualifizierten Aussagen von dubiosen Leuten.
Solange Froomi nicht des Dopings überführt ist, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung!
Für mich sieht der Froome sehr austrainiert aus und Hut ab vor seiner Leistung (hoffe nur dass er sauber ist)!


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Solange Froomi nicht des Dopings überführt ist, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung!



den Bonus haben sie bei mir nicht mehr. Hat sich doch nichts geändert. 

Schau es mir trotzdem an.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> den Bonus haben sie bei mir nicht mehr. Hat sich doch nichts geändert.


Ich glaube halt immer an das Gute im Menschen ! 


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Schau es mir trotzdem an.


Bingo, die Show ist immer wieder geil, ob ohne oder mit!


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2015)

na ja, ich schaue es mir heute schon wesentlich emotionsloser an. Ich nehme das Rennen eher zur Kenntnis, mit Ausnahme des des Tony Martin Erfolges dieses Jahr. 

Habe seit dem famosen Einzelzeitfahren von Greg LeMond (mein Jugendheld) vs Fignion auf der letzten Etappe wirklich (fast) jede Tour angesehen. Oft selber an die Strecke in die Alpen gefahren. Und die ganzen Jahre über beschissen worden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


Meine Meinung über "unnatürliche" Leistungssteigerung ist ziemlich locker. 
Von mir aus können die sich auch noch ne Lunge in die Pobacken implantieren lassen.
Ich würde da nichts mehr regeln und kontrollieren... nur die Strecke von A nach B zählt. 
Inwieweit sich die Sponsoren auf so ein Spiel einlassen und ihren guten oder schlechten Ruf riskieren wollen, würde sich zeigen. Und ob die Sportler den ganzen Scheiss noch mitmachen ist auch nicht sicher wenn es an ihre Substanz geht. 
Für den Zuschauer ergeben sich auf alle Fälle neue "Höhepunkte" 
Der ganze Aufwand der Kontrollen ist total sinnlos und rausgeschmissenes Geld und trübt nur die Stimmung solch einer Veranstaltung. 
Es würde sich wahrscheinlich am Ende über die Sportler selber regeln.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

Uiuiui... dicker Post! Da könnte ich jetzt ganz viel dazu schreiben!!!
Aber leider grad zu viel zu tun, da würd ich gern mal ein (meistens werdens mehr) Bier mit dir trinken und das ganze erörtern.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juli 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> eben wir wissen es nicht genau, wo und wann die angeblichen 7W/kg getreteb worden sind, daher geb ich Sasha recht, immer diese unqualifizierten Aussagen von dubiosen Leuten.
> Solange Froomi nicht des Dopings überführt ist, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung!
> Für mich sieht der Froome sehr austrainiert aus und Hut ab vor seiner Leistung (hoffe nur dass er sauber ist)!


Ich finde das auch echt ein Unding. Solange es keine harten Fakten gibt ist er unschuldig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2015)

Ein bisschen hat er recht... alles legalisieren ... aber dann krepieren sie halt mit HonigBlut :/ Waere die Frage, ob die Sponsoren ihren Namen auf Leichen sehen wollen?!? Und wie gut es waere, wenn Jugendfahrer sich mit Hormonen dopen?!?
Das Problem ist einfach zu komplex fuer eine einfach Loesung.

Darum mache ich es mir einfach: ich dope nur mit Kaffee und Steak! Und gehe blauaeugig davon aus, das alle mit mir im Startblock sauber sind... sonst muesste ich die ganze Zeit raetseln, wer nun sauber ist und wer nicht... dann koennte ich das fahren auch gleich lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Leider ist das geschriebene nur eine sehr zerhackte Darstellung meiner momentanen Meinung...ich lerne aber nie aus 
Ich kann aber nicht so schnell und viel tippen und diskutiere das auch lieber bei einem Bier. Die Zeit ist auch knapp, tippe auch immer nur mal zwischendurch. 
Ich lass mich auch hemmungslos belehren...aber ich bin da manchmal ziemlich radikal. 





baloo schrieb:


> Uiuiui... dicker Post! Da könnte ich jetzt ganz viel dazu schreiben!!!
> Aber leider grad zu viel zu tun, da würd ich gern mal ein (meistens werdens mehr) Bier mit dir trinken und das ganze erörtern.


Mit Stichpunkten kann ich mir auch was zusammenreimen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein bisschen hat er recht... alles legalisieren ... aber dann krepieren sie halt mit HonigBlut :/ Waere die Frage, ob die Sponsoren ihren Namen auf Leichen sehen wollen?!? Und wie gut es waere, wenn Jugendfahrer sich mit Hormonen dopen?!?
> Das Problem ist einfach zu komplex fuer eine einfach Loesung.
> 
> Darum mache ich es mir einfach: ich dope nur mit Kaffee und Steak! Und gehe blauaeugig davon aus, das alle mit mir im Startblock sauber sind... sonst muesste ich die ganze Zeit raetseln, wer nun sauber ist und wer nicht... dann koennte ich das fahren auch gleich lassen.


Fahre nur noch bei kleinen Rennen oder einfach aus Spaß an der Sache...sagt einer, der langsam einiges entspannter und hilflos mit einem Schmunzeln betrachtet.


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin dafür, dass bald endlich auch flächendeckende Kontrollen im Hobbybereich kommen. Da scheint ja ein günstiges Verfahren mit einer Art Checkkarte auf die ein Blutstropfen kommt in der Mache zu sein. Das ganze kann man dann wohl ungekühlt verschicken.

Ob die anderen dopen ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich weiß, dass ich sauber bin und das reicht mir. Aber es ist nicht nur einmal vorgekommen, dass jemand durch Doping umgekommen ist und das muss aufhören.

Was Froome angeht. Toll irgendein Journalist kann sich auch von irgendeinem von uns nen Stravasegment raussuchen und mal rechnen. Je nachdem wie er rechnet und nach welcher Formel kommt er auf traumwerte, eben die die er haben wollte.


Was die Sache mit Armstrong und Pantani angeht. Das ist mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre her. Seit dem hat sich einiges geändert was Training angeht. Über die trainingspläne von damals würde doch heute jeder Fahrer müde lächeln. Man muss sich nur mal den Trainings und Dopingplan von Bernhard Kohl anschauen(gibt's im inet) und der is nochmal deutlich jünger. Dann kommt noch das Material dazu. Damals haben die wenn sie Glück hatten zu ihrer heldebkurbel ne 11-23er Kassette bekommen. Und jetzt schaue man sich mal froomes Rad an...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2015)

Leider geht es um viel Geld  
...und wie sich immer wieder zeigt, passiert nicht wirklich was wenn es um's Geld geht. 
Unterm Strich geht keiner leer aus...weder Sportler noch Sponsor. 
Geld verdirbt die Welt 
Schlimm ist, wenn Sportler kriminell dazu gezwungen werden wie in einigen Nationen.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

einfach nur geil !


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2015)

Der Typ faehrt ab, da ist alles zu spaet!


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

Sagan kommt ursprünglich vom Beiken!


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

Einer der ganz grossen tritt vom Bike Sport zurück, schade, Ralph war für mich immer der "Ur Biker" unter den Top Leuten.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2015)

Sky veröffentlicht Froomes Leistungsdaten:
http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_94508.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2015)

5,78sind a bisserl was anderes als 7,04


----------



## mete (21. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn sie nicht mehr voll sind bis zur Oberkante, wird man gut daran tun, das Ganze doch mit einiger Skepsis zu verfolgen. Da Rennradfahren ungefähr so spannend ist wie Kühe melken interessiert es mich allerdings nicht wirklich und Froome ist mir ungefähr so sympathisch wie Armstrong seinerzeit. Die angeblichen 67,5kg hat er vielleicht am Ende einer Etappe, aber das ist sicher nicht sein Normalgewicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Juli 2015)

ein steak aus argentinien kann ja auch gut sein...wenn es dann mit clenbuterol getränkt ist....der arme contador hat ja mal zo viel gehabt...

müsste glaub ich soviel wie ne ganze kuh gewesen sein oder noch mehr...

gut hat meine freundin ihre dis über clenbuterol geschrieben... da bin ich an der quelle wie man es am besten einsetzt


----------



## Junior97 (21. Juli 2015)

Dopingmittel im Fleisch werden aber doch recht einfach erkannt  
Wenn ich mich recht errinere war das bei den Olympischen Spielen in Peking ein großes Problem da das Fleisch dort so "verseucht" war und die Athleten nicht wussten was sie Essen sollen.


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2015)

Ja...Fleisch und verunreinigte Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Können zu einem Problem werden, aber sind auch oft ausrede.

Genau so wie damals als allemöglichen Athleten mit Nandrolon erwischt wurden. Passenderweise tauchte eine mit Nandrolon verunreinigte Charge von einem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (Mega Ribosyn 1100) auf. Klar das plötzlich alle mit positivem Nandrolon Test eben jenes genommen hatten...alles sehr gut aus erster Hand im Buch von Stefan Matschiner nachlesbar.

Oft gilt halt beim Doping: Hörst du Hufe, dann denk an Pferde und nicht an Zebras...

Oder eine Gewisse dame, die sich aus einem erhöhten Kortisonwert rausgeredet hatte, in dem sie angab, dass der Asthmainhalator ihrer Mutter explodiert wäre und sie "Huch" gesagt hätte


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2015)

Heute morgen musste ich gleich auf die Rolle, dann Beine. Warum? Heute Nachmittag zu viel Termine :/ Aber der FSA lenker sollte heute kommen 

Spassig: der verkaufer meines Xlocs erbarmt sich nach uebner einer Woche ihn fuer 35 Euro (ich habe 70 bezahlt) zurrueck zu nehmen!
Wegen 2 mini Kratzern die ich beim Test rein gemacht habe, als ich die zu betonierte Entlueftungsschraube auf gemacht habe.
Wohlgemerkt: das Teil ist fuer die Tonne, weil undicht und entgegen seiner ausdruecklichen Aussage auch noch fuer ne Reverb und nicht fuer ne Gabel (kein Einrasten, obwohl ich explizit danach gefragt hatte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2015)

Meine Frau hat mir gestern erzählt, sie hätten auf der Station einen Schrank voll mit EPO für ihre Dialyse Patienten. 

Also neugierig wäre ich ja schon mal, so wie der Selbstversuch hier: http://www.zeit.de/2007/28/M-Epo


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2015)

Hab ich auch schon gelesen. 

Und man ist schneller als man denkt auf legalem Wege an "Dopingmitteln". Ich hatte mal eine üble allergische Reaktion und bin deswegen im KH gewesen. Nach der Einnahme von Lorathadin (Nicht auf der Dopingliste stehende Antiallergikum) gab der Arzt mir noch eine Tablette Kortison für den Fall, dass es nicht besser wird. Also gings mit Kortikosteriodien in der Hosentasche wieder nach Hause Diese hab ich zum Glück nicht nehmen müssen, was aber ja in dem Fall sogar erlaubt gewesen wäre, weil es die einzige noch mögliche behandlung gewesen wäre.


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2015)

Krasser Versuch. Wäre mir zu heikel Das selber zu testen. Aber 30 Sekunden schneller auf dem Hausberg zu sein, klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2015)

Kortison musste ich auch mal einige Zeit nehmen. Kann mich aber nicht mehr an eine Leistungssteigerung erinnern.


----------



## maddda (22. Juli 2015)

Kommt drauf an ob du Tabletten nehmen mussest oder Asthmaspray. Asthmasprays sind ja auch für Asthmatiker im Wettkampf erlaubt, weil die Leistungssteigernde Wirkung verschwindend gering ist


----------



## InoX (22. Juli 2015)

Ich habe Tabletten genommen. Etwa 10 Wochen lang.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2015)

Schwerer wie erhofft aber unter 200g und durch alu/carbon bombproof, daß das bei mit nicht unwichtig ist habe ich ja am Sonntag mal wieder gesehen...






Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2015)

Das muss leichter 

Ich bin heute mal eine schnelle Runde Renner gefahren. 1h 250hm und 37,1km - dabei sogar in einem Segment schneller als Rick Zabel.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2015)

Musste heute Resturlaub verbraten. Große Runde rüber nach Tirol. Die ersten 4 Stunden bei > 30°. Dann bei der Rückfahrt genau auf der Grenze oben am Berg innerhalb von 5 Minuten Unwetter. Ich noch schnell runter, aber trotzdem noch die restlichen 1.5 h bis nach Hause mit Blitz, Donner und Hagel. Musste unbedingt heim, da ich die Kinder abholen musste. Da wird dir schon anders, das war echt heftig.

TdF war heute mal wieder großes Kino! Defininitiv mit Emotion für mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Juli 2015)

Bei Blitz und Donner fahre ich auch immer schneller 

Die Etappe war wirklich schön anzusehen. Hätte aber echt nicht gedacht, dass Geschke so lange alleine durchhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (22. Juli 2015)

geil wenn man sich noch so freuen kann wie Geschke!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...es hat bei uns über Nacht schön geregnet, herrlich kühl  So muss das sein .

Wir sind mal todesmutig bei Blitz und Donner kilometerweit mit dem Tandem durch knöchelhohes Wasser auf dem überschwemmten  Saaleradweg gefahren, immer schön unter einer Hochspannungsleitung. In der Hoffnung das die Blitze da einschlagen und nicht in uns. 

Leider hatte ich danach nicht gleich die Tretlager nachgefettet. Die waren alle vier einige Tage später schön   verrostet und fest gegammelt.

Also fette ich jetzt nach extremen Wasserfahrten die Lager gleich nach.


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Musste heute Resturlaub verbraten. Große Runde rüber nach Tirol. Die ersten 4 Stunden bei > 30°. Dann bei der Rückfahrt genau auf der Grenze oben am Berg innerhalb von 5 Minuten Unwetter. Ich noch schnell runter, aber trotzdem noch die restlichen 1.5 h bis nach Hause mit Blitz, Donner und Hagel. Musste unbedingt heim, da ich die Kinder abholen musste. Da wird dir schon anders, das war echt heftig.
> 
> TdF war heute mal wieder großes Kino! Defininitiv mit Emotion für mich.


Wurde einmal in den Voegesen von so einem Gewitter verfolgt Das war ein paar minuten hinter mir und über mir schien die Sonne...warn verdammt hartes Einzelzeitfahren

Bin schon gespannt auf die heutige Etappe. Eigentlich bekomme ich fast alle Etappen komplett mit. Hab beim lernen immer den Fernseher nebenbei laufen und bekomm es dann sofort mit, wenn was passiert


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Die machen ganz schön Krach vorm Fenster... wenn man noch nicht richtig munter ist, früh halb acht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2015)

Ich wurde heute Nacht vom lauten Sturzregen wach


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2015)

Hier war's trocken.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2015)

Brandenburg ist meines Wissens auch das niederschlagsärmste deutsche Bundesland


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, trotzdem immer verwunderlich wie das um uns rum zieht. 

Habe den grünen bf zu Robert gebracht.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2015)

Was hat er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Der grüne war doch der Erste, und der ist gerissen...wissen meine ergrauenden Zellen noch


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juli 2015)

Also wird er repariert?


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2015)

Genau. Robert hat jetzt den Lack abgemacht und meint dass nur der Lack gerissen sei. Er kriegt jetzt trotzdem die ISP. Er ist ja dort trotzdem sehr dünnwandig und ich habe ja zwei


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Genau. Robert hat jetzt den Lack abgemacht und meint dass nur der Lack gerissen sei. Er kriegt jetzt trotzdem die ISP. Er ist ja dort trotzdem sehr dünnwandig und ich habe ja zwei


Klingt gut der Plan 
...da brauchst du dann ein neues Wandbild


----------



## InoX (23. Juli 2015)

Der lag jetzt auch nur auf dem Schrank.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch mal was kaputt gemacht 


...Jetzt war ich auch mal dran. <br />Bei einem kurzen Antritt machte es knack und da war es passiert. <br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />...Schraube der Antriebssseite gebrochen. <br />Bis jetzt war an der Schraube nichts auszusetzen... war noch original von der Erstmontage und bis vorhin fest. <br /><br />Leider steckte der Rest der Schraube noch im Rahmengewinde.<br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />...also gebohrt und 5er Gewinde geschnitten. M5 Schraube mit Sekundenkleber eingedreht und gewartet bis sie festgeklebt war. <br />So konnte ich den Rest der Aluschraube vorsichtig ausdrehen.<br />(anderes Spezialwerkzeug hatte ich nicht) <br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br /><br />Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich die Lager kontrolliert...<br />Nach einem Jahr noch einwandfrei und noch gut mit Fett gefüllt. <br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />Etwas neues Fett nachgefüllt und alles wieder montiert, diesmal mit zwei gewöhnlichen Stahlschrauben. <br /><br />Das Vinschgau kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (23. Juli 2015)

Auf die Idee mit dem Sekundenkleber muss man ja erstmal kommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2015)

Das schwierige war, mit dem Bohrer freihand ungefähr in der Mitte der Aluschraube zu bleiben. 
Ich habe erst gekörnert damit der kleinere Bohrer gut greift. Dann mit dem größeren (4,2 mm) vorsichtig fertig gebohrt und M5 Gewinde geschnitten. 


Junior97 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee mit dem Sekundenkleber muss man ja erstmal kommen


Es musste nur fester werden als blaues Schraubenfest.


----------



## maddda (24. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das schwierige war, mit dem Bohrer freihand ungefähr in der Mitte der Aluschraube zu bleiben.
> Ich habe erst gekörnert damit der kleinere Bohrer gut greift. Dann mit dem größeren (4,2 mm) vorsichtig fertig gebohrt und M5 Gewinde geschnitten.
> 
> Es musste nur fester werden als blaues Schraubenfest.


Boah, Respekt! Für die Aktion muss man glaube echt deine Goldschmiedhände haben

Alles was bei mir grobmotoriker unter M20 is, braucht meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Genau. Robert hat jetzt den Lack abgemacht und meint dass nur der Lack gerissen sei. Er kriegt jetzt trotzdem die ISP. Er ist ja dort trotzdem sehr dünnwandig und ich habe ja zwei


Krass. Naja, umso besser. Wird der jetzt auch neu gepulvert? ISP kommt bestimmt gut


----------



## InoX (24. Juli 2015)

ja der wird neu gepulvert


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2015)

Farbe?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juli 2015)

Schweinchenrosa oder babyblau?

Ich bekomme heute hoffentlich ein Paket


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe ich komme heute endlich dazo den Lenker zu montieren... aktuell baumeln Schalt- und Bremshebel undschoen vor nem verlassenen Vorbau und der Lenker liegt auf der Werkbank...


----------



## InoX (24. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Farbe?



Das alte Leid. Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juli 2015)

Dann lass mich entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (24. Juli 2015)

Perlopalgrün


----------



## InoX (24. Juli 2015)

Gar nicht soooo hässlich.

Diese Kombination finde ich auch nicht verkehrt. Allerdings bin ich mir mit rotem Eloxal immer nicht so sicher.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/622120-reset-racing-components-flat44


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juli 2015)

Hallooooo Allerseits 

Grau/Rot finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. Da paßt auch jede Klamotte bedenkenlos dazu.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Juli 2015)

Moin,

kann man sich wo die EM anschauen??


----------



## InoX (26. Juli 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Auf der Startseite wurde ja nicht mal über das Staffelgold berichtet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2015)

Ich war am WE mal wieder in der Ueckermünder Heide und am Stettiner Haff unterwegs. Am Freitag bin ich meine dortige Hausrunde gefahren und gestern und heute war ich auf Trailsuche. Alles nur gaaanz kurze Dinger. Ansonsten viel Sand und Wind...


----------



## baloo (27. Juli 2015)

mal wieder ein Peter Sagan Special bei einer Siegerehrung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2015)

Ich mag den Typ


----------



## baloo (27. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mag den Typ


wenigstens nicht so trocken wie der Froome!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juli 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> wenigstens nicht so trocken wie der Froome!


...so trocken ist der doch nicht, wurde anscheinend von so einem Kaoten angespuckt.


----------



## InoX (27. Juli 2015)

Meine neues Stadtrad ist fertig. Ich muss nur noch was an der hinteren Bremse machen und die Kassette gegen das einfach Freilaufritzel wechseln das hier noch rumliegt. Eventuell könnte man auch noch originale Renak Naben einspeichen. Liegen hier auch noch einige rum.


----------



## InoX (27. Juli 2015)

Foto vergessen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juli 2015)

Geil, so ein Teil hatte ich mit Rennlenker.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2015)

Oh, mein gestern erwähnter, abzugebender Diamant-Hobel hat eine Stempelbremse. Und ist nicht wirklich sportlich.

Gestern habe ich mal wieder am Big Forest herumgeschraubt und die Lefty eingebaut - trotz 27,5 " und 90 mm Federweg ist der Lenker dort 1 cm tiefer als beim Müsing, das auf 26-Zoll-Laufrädern steht und eine Starrgabel hat... Diesmal habe ich auch darauf geachtet, dass die untere Brücke beim Durchschlag nicht mit dem Reifen in Berührung kommen kann


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2015)

Warum das? Hast du an dem Rad auch ne Stempelbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2015)

Beim letzten Mal, als die Lefty eingebaut war, ist es beim Durchschlagen durchaus mal passiert.


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2015)

Morgen Jungs!
Dachte mich melde mich mal....bin noch ziemlich wasted


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2015)

Ausruhen is nich! Wann kommt der Bericht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2015)

...hast du den Champagner nicht vertragen? 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 





Durchgehende Edelstahlschraube für's Slide.
Das überstehende Gewinde kommt noch ab und als Schraubensicherung bohre ich ein kleines Loch für einen dünnen Splint.


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ausruhen is nich! Wann kommt der Bericht?


Bericht kommt zum Wochenende...denke mal Freitag. Warte noch auf einige Sportograffotos...wenn die da sind gibt es auch den Bericht.

Übermorgen steht bei mir noch ne Klausur an...



> ...hast du den Champagner nicht vertragen?



Hab gar keinen getrunken


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2015)

Aehm... ist das eine Achse fuer nen Leo???


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aehm... ist das eine Achse fuer nen Leo???



...es geht bald in den Urlaub und da gibt es immer lecker Kalorien zu essen. Ich muss auf die extreme Gewichtszunahme vorbereitet sein. 
Ist auch nur eine 8mm Achse. Sieht auf dem Foto so riesig aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2015)

Hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm: Banshee Phantom


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aehm... ist das eine Achse fuer nen Leo???


Erst dachte ich, deine Autokorrektur habe wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2015)

mein intense steht ev auch bald zum verkauf...nur der rahmen...mit ev chris king steuersatz...

ev ergibt sich da bald was damit ich es abgeben kann...

für divh sascha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2015)

Heute hast du dich aber auf die Tastatur gelegt 
Ich warte ja noch immer auf Leaserad bei uns... sobald das kommt will/muss/darf/kann ich ein Komplettrad fuer mind 1000Euro bis mal sooo 3000 (hab ich mir gesetzt) kaufen.
Den Crosser hab ich ja jetzt selber erledigt -> XC Racefully, oder AM/Enduro


----------



## InoX (28. Juli 2015)

Von Leaserad erzählst du auch schon seit drei Jahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Rahmen könnte ich ev. nochmal schwach werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Von Leaserad erzählst du auch schon seit drei Jahren



Ich weiss... bin ja auch seit einem Jahr im Betriebsrat und mit dran... ist aber alles nicht so einfach...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (28. Juli 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich weiss... bin ja auch seit einem Jahr im Betriebsrat und mit dran... ist aber alles nicht so einfach...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk



Wenn es um ein Auto gegangen wäre, hätte das Ding wohl am nächsten Tag auf dem Hof gestanden .


----------



## InoX (28. Juli 2015)

Hat die Redaktion eigentlich die gesamte XC Europameisterschaft ignoriert?


----------



## maddda (28. Juli 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Hat die Redaktion eigentlich die gesamte XC Europameisterschaft ignoriert?


Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## Domowoi (28. Juli 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Hat die Redaktion eigentlich die gesamte XC Europameisterschaft ignoriert?



Vermutlich gerade alle Hände voll zu tun mit Eurobike-News.


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2015)

Aber einmal Gold und zweimal Bronze gänzlich unerwähnt lassen ist doch komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2015)

Bei mir hat am Wochenende wieder so ein Spast von DPD einfach die Unterschrift gefälscht und das Paket vor die Türe gelegt.
Als ob der Hund das Paket von drinnen bewachen könnte. Als ich an der Tür war, ist er mit dem Sprinter gerade winkend aus der Straße gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2015)

Kennzeichen gemerkt und gemeldet?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte erst er hätte das beim Nachbarn abgegeben - lag direkt VOR der Tür und das Paket war recht flach und habe es erstmal übersehen. Also nichts gemeldet oder angezeigt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2015)

Also das ganze Zusteller Thema steht udn faellt mit dem Fahrer. Wobei ich sagen muss bei uns sind die DHL Fahrer alle durch die Bank weg top!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...unsere Zusteller sind auch top, egal von was für einer Truppe.

Einen Zeitungszusteller musste ich aber mal einen Findling in den Weg legen. Der fuhr immer über meine Grünfläche vorm Haus zu Nachbars Briefkasten...jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## maddda (29. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...unsere Zusteller sind auch top, egal von was für einer Truppe.
> 
> Einen Zeitungszusteller musste ich mal einen Findling in den Weg legen. Der fuhr immer über meine Grünfläche vorm Haus zu Nachbars Briefkasten...jetzt nicht mehr.


Wie geil!


Hier sind alle wirklich Top. Unseren Hermesboten kenne ich persönlich aus der Muckibude, DHL und UPS sind hier auch super. einzig DPD stellt hin und wieder was einfach so ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (29. Juli 2015)

Umklatschen...
Zum Glück war es kein Fahrradteil.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2015)

So, durchgehende Schraube ist drin.  
...und gleich noch etwas schwarz gepinselt. Die selbssichernde Mutter habe ich noch mit Edelstahldraht am völligen abdrehen gehindert. Das kann aber rein theoretisch nie passieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2015)

Schon wieder nüscht los hier...

Ich war gestern mal wieder eine längere Runde mit dem Müsing unterwegs. Das Ding macht extrem viel Spaß und geht super nach vorn.
Nur leider hat sich während des Fahrens der Steuersatz etwas gelockert, da ich vorgestern den Expander entfernt hatte  Außerdem gab's noch einen Plattfuß wegen eines Dorns. Aber zum Glück funktionieren die selbstklebenden Flicken so gut 
Anfangs war's windig, dunkel und es hat zeitweise etwas getröpfelt. Später bot sich mir dieser Anblick, den die schlechte Handykamera leider nicht so wirklich einfangen konnte...


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

Guten angenehm kühlen Morgen Allerseits 

...der Tag fängt gut an...eine lebensmüde Essigfliege hat sich in meinem Kaffee ertränkt. 

Wenn ich in so einer Gegend rumfahren würde, hätte ich immer ein Handtuch dabei. Da muss man doch reinspringen


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2015)

Kühl ist er allerdings. Gestern und heute musste ich mir für den Arbeitsweg 'ne Jacke überziehen, um auf dem Rad nicht zu frieren.
An einigen Stellen wäre ich gestern auch echt gern ins Wasser gesprungen - sehr verführerisch


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

Vor allem fühlt man sich danach wie neu geboren. 
Ich hab da so ein Mikrofaserminihandtuch, das reicht für die entscheidenden Stellen. 
Man muss nur am Ufer auf Glas und Erdwespen achten.


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2015)

Moooin!

Ab heute nammitach is hier wieder mehr los

Gleich noch ne Klausur und dann dauert es bis zur nächsten zum Glück 2 Monate. So langsam ist echt die Luft bei mir raus


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vor allem fühlt man sich danach wie neu geboren.
> Ich hab da so ein Mikrofaserminihandtuch, das reicht für die entscheidenden Stellen.
> Man muss nur am Ufer auf Glas und Erdwespen achten.


Mikrofaserhandtücher finde ich schrecklich.
Nach dem Baden hätte ich übrigens wenig Lust, mich noch einmal aufs Rad zu setzen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mikrofaserhandtücher finde ich schrecklich.
> Nach dem Baden hätte ich übrigens wenig Lust, mich noch einmal aufs Rad zu setzen


Du sollst doch nicht baden, nur ein kleines Ründchen schwimmen zum abkühlen, und dann weiter fahren. 
Wenn ich da ewig rumplanschen würde, wär die Luft zum Rad fahren auch raus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Juli 2015)

Abkühlen musste ich mich nicht, es war frisch genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Abkühlen musste ich mich nicht, es war frisch genug


...na dann zum aufwärmen, das Wasser soll ja 20'C bei euch in der Ecke haben.... und nicht in der eigenen Spur zurück schwimmen .


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2015)

So Klausur durch jetzt mach ich erstmal fünf Tage nix für die Uni! Da freu ich mich schon das ganze Jahr drauf


----------



## help (30. Juli 2015)

Meine Fresse, jetzt sind nach über einem Monat meine Custom-Decals für die SID da und dann sind 2 davon falsch


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

help schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, jetzt sind nach über einem Monat meine Custom-Decals für die SID da und dann sind 2 davon falsch


...wieso? steht Reba drauf


----------



## help (30. Juli 2015)

Na Matt und Glänzend genau vertauscht ............


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juli 2015)

help schrieb:


> Na Matt und Glänzend genau vertauscht ............


Sieh es nicht so eng... fällt bestimmt nur dir auf und wir haben eh keine Ahnung


----------



## maddda (30. Juli 2015)

So siehts aus


----------



## help (31. Juli 2015)

Die zwei falschen schickt er jetzt eh nach, passt schon...
Ist ralt etwas blöd gelaufen. Zuerst hat er sich beim Land vertan und die Decals kamen retour, als er im Urlaub war. Und dann hat er die Standartvorlage benutzt und nicht alles geändert so wie ich es haben wollte^^

Zumindest haben die Decals eine super Quali und der Typ war auch nett und hilfsbereit


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2015)

Sowas kann jedem mal passieren. Wenn er es ausbügelt is doch alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (31. Juli 2015)

Jap, welche Variante ich nehmen werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Je nachdem was besser zum Rahmen passt ;-)


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2015)

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/AP-1GZWU78WH1W11/mont-sainte-anne-uci-track-preview


----------



## maddda (31. Juli 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> http://www.redbull.tv/videos/AP-1GZWU78WH1W11/mont-sainte-anne-uci-track-preview


Ich glaub der Gute könnte immernoch zumindest im Worldcup "mitfahren"


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Juli 2015)

Glaube auch


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2015)

Coole Sau


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Juli 2015)

...hatte oft die bessere Linie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Juli 2015)

schweizer...


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...da benutzt jemand meine Hausstrecke 
Wer möchte, den führe ich auch über andere Pfade. 




...FB


----------



## maddda (1. August 2015)

Moooin!
Heute nammitach gehts nach duisburg...als Betreuer. Mal schauen wie die Jungens sich so anstellen


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. August 2015)

Viel Spaß, und schau dir mal an wie man bei schönen Wetter solche Rennen fährt.


----------



## maddda (1. August 2015)

Ja streu ruhig Salz in die Wunde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2015)

Tälercup Finale in Münstertal... DNF wegen Kreislauf Problemen in der 3. Runde 
Nächste Woche brauche ich einen Termin in der Sportmedizin... So macht das keinen Spaß 

Edit: es gibt aber auch etwas positives zu berichten:








Es hat ja nur 8 Hebel und 2 Jahre gedauert!
Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (2. August 2015)

Moooin!

Bin von meinem ersten Einsatz als 24h Betreuer zurück. Hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht Wir hatten mit vielen stürzen zu kämpfen und unserem einzelfahrer habe ich heute morgen um 4 noch die Kette gewechselt. So wie es scheint sind aber alle wohlauf. War ein Wahnsinns wochenende!


----------



## mete (2. August 2015)

Tatatatandem-Power 






Es hat nicht zufällig jemand ein 26" HR mit 135x10mm Achse in günstig und einigermaßen tandemtauglich herumliegen, oder?


----------



## InoX (2. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...da benutzt jemand meine Hausstrecke
> Wer möchte, den führe ich auch über andere Pfade.
> ...



Der gute Fastdad. Der Tuningkönig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Tälercup Finale in Münstertal... DNF wegen Kreislauf Problemen in der 3. Runde
> Nächste Woche brauche ich einen Termin in der Sportmedizin... So macht das keinen Spaß
> 
> Edit: es gibt aber auch etwas positives zu berichten:
> ...


So zwei Kinder können das gewohnte Leben schon schön durcheinander bringen. 

2 Jahre für ein LO... am Ende wird alles gut. 


mete schrieb:


> Tatatatandem-Power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib deinem Stoker nicht mehr soviel zu Essen. 
(Ich hab kein HR.)


InoX schrieb:


> Der gute Fastdad. Der Tuningkönig.


Wer ist das? 



Guten Morgen Allerseits  





...unser neuer Gärtner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2015)

Ja... war schon so eine Geburt... aber jetzt hat es geklappt. Nur der Herr mit dem defekten Reverb Hebel. Ich glaub ich schreib heute Abend mal ne Mail an die Rechtschutz...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2015)

Ist immer nervig, so ein Streit... 
bei uns geht es jetzt ins fünfte Jahr mit dem Hausdach.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2015)

Ja... bei mir geht es um 70Euro ... da ist die Frage, wie viel es bringt... oder ob ich drauf sche*** und dafuer den schwarzen einstellring an meinen Xloc dran mache. Waere halt eine verdammt teure optische Verbesserung, aber dann hab ich das Geld nicht 100% verbrannt.


----------



## xeitto (3. August 2015)

Guten Morgen. Lebe auch noch  Gerade viel zu tun im Job, nächste Woche gehts in Urlaub (Biketrip ^^)

Übrigens...Variostütze im XC Weltcup jetzt auch bei den Männern. Ich sag's ja schon lang  Bin mal gespannt auf mehr Infos zu dem Teil von Flückiger, in der letzten Bike stand was von Selbstbau mit 270 Gramm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2015)

Ich seh den Bedarf trotzdem net


----------



## mete (3. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gib deinem Stoker nicht mehr soviel zu Essen.
> (Ich hab kein HR.)



Ich glaube ja, dass man den Flansch auf der Bremsseite schlicht nicht so stark ausfräsen sollte (was spart das, 10g?), der Antriebsflansch hat ja problemlos gehalten, nur neue Sperrklinken waren hin und wieder fällig... 

Auf jeden Fall haben wir nicht schlecht geguckt, nachdem wir nach 10 Minuten endlich das Problem identifiziert hatten und irgendwo mitten im Wald standen .


----------



## maddda (3. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich seh den Bedarf trotzdem net


Bei den Kursen wie beim WC gestern ist er da.

Ansonsten brauchen 90% der leute die mitm Enduro rumfahren auch eh keins. NIcht für S1 Trails, die dann mit 10%SAG und 2,5Bar gefahren werden...

Der Köder muss dem Fisch schmecken. Nicht dem Angler


----------



## help (3. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich seh den Bedarf trotzdem net


Die Bikeindustrie wird uns schon noch was anderes erzählen


----------



## maddda (3. August 2015)

So ich fahr jetzt mitm Rennrad zum Nürburgring Meine Eltern machen da bis morgen Urlaub. Penne dann da die letzte Nacht und fahre morgen mit nach Hause. Vorher wird aber noch ne Runde Kart gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. August 2015)

Duisburg 24h - dieses jahr mit so vielen Schrammen, Verletzungen und kaputtem Material wie noch nie.




MST_1748.jpg by Stefan Meiners, auf Flickr




MST_2567.jpg by Stefan Meiners, auf Flickr


----------



## maddda (3. August 2015)

Samstag 10:30: Philipp bring noch SPD Pedale mit....12:30 Philipp bringt noch ein Vorderrad und Lenker mit.

Samstag 15:00 war ich dann da und schon wieder weg..bei der Nächsten Apotheke Kinesiotape kaufen. Um 4Uhr morgens habe ich dann bei unserem Einzelfahrer noch eine geschrottete Kette getauscht. Mir hats viel Spaß gemacht und langweilig wurde es auch nie


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass man den Flansch auf der Bremsseite schlicht nicht so stark ausfräsen sollte (was spart das, 10g?), der Antriebsflansch hat ja problemlos gehalten, nur neue Sperrklinken waren hin und wieder fällig...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall haben wir nicht schlecht geguckt, nachdem wir nach 10 Minuten endlich das Problem identifiziert hatten und irgendwo mitten im Wald standen .


Gewicht an der falschen Stelle gespart. 
Mal sehen wie lange unsere Bremsaufnahme hält? 
Die gibt auch ordentlich nach wenn ich bremse. 




Die Momentabstützung ist gut aber die Bremssattelaufnahme ist für mein Empfinden sehr zierlich. Etwas mehr Material hätte da noch stehen bleiben können. 
Wenn da was reißt muß ein guter Aluschweißer mit ein paar Verstärkungen nach helfen.


----------



## mete (3. August 2015)

Sieht doch ganz haltbar aus, nur zuviel rückwärts fahren und dann hinten Bremsen sollte man nicht .

Hach, was mich ja ein bisschen stört ist, dass wir dann jetzt momentan gar kein Tandem haben, bei dem Wetterchen . Aber das neue ist fast fertig lackiert, vielleicht wird es ja in den nächsten zwei Wochen etwas .


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2015)

Ja, ist immer ärgerlich wenn man das bisschen Freizeit nicht so nutzen kann wie man gern möchte. 
Ich lege mir deswegen so viel wie möglich an Ersatzteilen hin, aber bei den Massen von neuen Standards wird es immer schwieriger.
Na wenigstens habe ich schon ein Ersatzrohloffrad da stehen. 
Nur schwirrt mir jetzt schon wieder der Gedanke im Hinterkopf rum.... könntest ja eigentlich noch ein einfaches Tandem aufbauen, damit das Hinterrad auch genutzt werden kann. Z.B. von meinen Kindern für gemeinsame Ausfahrten. 
Ich glaube es hört nie auf mit dem... ICH HABEN WILL!


----------



## maddda (4. August 2015)

Moooin!

So jetzt geht's gleich erstmal auffe Kartbahn Hauptsache schnell und im Kreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Moooin!
> 
> So jetzt geht's gleich erstmal auffe Kartbahn Hauptsache schnell und im Kreis


...aber nich das dann ne Meldung kommt... Vorsicht ⚠ Geisterfahrer, auf ihrer Fahrbahn ist mit Gegenverkehr zu rechnen.


----------



## mountainmax (4. August 2015)

Hallo Freunde des Sports, hab demnächst ne 2 Wöchige Radelpause zwecks Urlaub einzulegen. Was denkt ihr, kann man die Form mit Laufeinheiten einigermaßen retten oder habt ihr andere Ideen. Schluss machen und Urlaub canceln ist damit aber nicht gemeint :/.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Sports, hab demnächst ne 2 Wöchige Radelpause zwecks Urlaub einzulegen. Was denkt ihr, kann man die Form mit Laufeinheiten einigermaßen retten oder habt ihr andere Ideen. Schluss machen und Urlaub canceln ist damit aber nicht gemeint :/.



Jede Art von Sport, bei der man über längere Zeit am schwitzen ist, hilft um fit zu bleiben. 
Beim Laufen werden aber viele "neue" Muskeln angesprochen... rechne mit Muskelkater. 
Manchmal kann man sich auch ein Mtb ausleihen


----------



## InoX (4. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wer ist das?



Das ist derjenige der zum Beispiel dieses Schaltwerk gebaut hat. Das dürfte so ziemlich das leichteste funktionierende Schaltwerk der Welt sein.



Bild aus dem Lightbikes Forum


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Das ist derjenige der zum Beispiel dieses Schaltwerk gebaut hat. Das dürfte so ziemlich das leichteste funktionierende Schaltwerk der Welt sein.Anhang anzeigen 409758
> 
> Bild aus dem Lightbikes Forum



Klasse Teil 

Schön, das er auch noch Zeit zum Rad fahren hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2015)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt... da die gxp Lager bei mir gefühlte 5Minuten halten hab ich im bike Markt mal ein reset erstanden...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. August 2015)

Mein Tag is gerettet. Hab beim R2bike gewinnspiel einen Mileba Sattel gewonnen!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Tag is gerettet. Hab beim R2bike gewinnspiel einen Mileba Sattel gewonnen!!!!


Was ist passiert, das Kart ist wohl nicht angesprungen? 
...Glückspilz!


----------



## maddda (4. August 2015)

Hab einfach bei einem Gewinnspiel von denen Teilgenommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

So einfach ist das manchmal 
Ist der Sattel auch stabil genug für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. August 2015)

Wird auf mein Gewicht Maßgeschneidert


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2015)

Super 

Such dir schnell noch andere Gewinnspiele... hast vielleicht ne Glückssträhne.


----------



## maddda (4. August 2015)

Vielleicht morgen nen Lottoschein abgeben??


Hab überigens was kaputtgemacht. Eine BOR 366 Felge hab ich wohl am Ring gehimmelt. Die hatte schon vorher einen kleinen nicht herausziehbaren höhenschlag. Jetzt ist der extrem geworden....


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. August 2015)

Gratuliere! Manchmal muss man einfach Glück haben. Konnte es auch kaum glauben als ich die sidi gewonnen habe.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. August 2015)

Hoffen wir mal, dass das glück noch bis zum Marathon am Samstag hält


----------



## InoX (5. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mein Tag is gerettet. Hab beim R2bike gewinnspiel einen Mileba Sattel gewonnen!!!!



Ernsthaft? Habe mir die Sättel gestern angeschaut und fand die ganz gut. Jetzt gewinnst du auch noch einen.
Glückwunsch.

Habe noch nie etwas gewonnen.


----------



## maddda (5. August 2015)

Habe auch laaaange überlegt wegen einem. Dann sind aber mir wieder Teile Putt gegangen und die Kohle musste in was anderes fliessen.
Umso besser

Hab hin und wieder mal Radsachen bei Rennen gewonnen. Da sinds dann aber oft unbrauchbare Sachen. 300gr OEM Sättel, Helme in größe S, Handschuhe in S oder noch 26Zoll Reifen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Ich hab gestern gemerkt, das ich ins Zaboo eine Federgabel will... und da ich ja jetzt den Crosser fuer Strassentraining habe ist auch das Argument fuer die Starrgabel hinfaellig...
Jetzt bin ich am Bikemarkt stoebern... Reba? Fox? Lefty?!?

Aktuell ist auch eine "passende" Lefty drin, aber erstens ist sie Grau... und was mache ich dann mit dem Hope Vorderrad? Und ich hab am Zaboo wieder den Spacer Turm... aber halt 80mm Lefty Federweg 

Alternativ waere auch eine komlett schwarze Reba RL drin... aber 290 Euro und kein Remote.

Eine Fox mit CDT waere auch ne Varriante,... z.b. die 110mm fuer 225 Euro, aber die Remote waere Links auf dem Lenker und wenn ich das Geschwuehr sehe bekomme ich Augenkrebs!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern gemerkt, das ich ins Zaboo eine Federgabel will... und da ich ja jetzt den Crosser fuer Strassentraining habe ist auch das Argument fuer die Starrgabel hinfaellig...
> Jetzt bin ich am Bikemarkt stoebern... Reba? Fox? Lefty?!?
> 
> Aktuell ist auch eine "passende" Lefty drin, aber erstens ist sie Grau... und was mache ich dann mit dem Hope Vorderrad? Und ich hab am Zaboo wieder den Spacer Turm... aber halt 80mm Lefty Federweg
> ...


Nimm die Reba... Training soll abhärten! 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...noch reichlich 2 Tage, dann könnt ihr die Puppen tanzen bzw. die Sau raus lassen wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (5. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nimm die Reba... Training soll abhärten!


Wobei ich die Reba eigentlich nicht mal so schlecht finde! Preis/Leistung ist auf alle Fälle unerreicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. August 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Reba eigentlich nicht mal so schlecht finde! Preis/Leistung ist auf alle Fälle unerreicht.


Ich bin auch mit all meinen RockShox zufrieden 
...aber Sascha ist da ein bisschen verwöhnt.


----------



## pirat00 (5. August 2015)

Sascha hätte vielleicht bald eine Lefty für dich übrig


----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2015)

Reba gibts momentan auch neu günstig
319€ > https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...rgabel-Reba-RL-SA-29-Zoll-konisch-100-mm.html

Oder für `nen 100er mehr mal DT testen:
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-tapered-qr15mm-black-fopmcbfbfdas49510s.html


----------



## baloo (5. August 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Reba gibts momentan auch neu günstig
> 319€ > https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...rgabel-Reba-RL-SA-29-Zoll-konisch-100-mm.html
> 
> Oder für `nen 100er mehr mal DT testen:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...-tapered-qr15mm-black-fopmcbfbfdas49510s.html



Die DT OPM hab ich auch auf dem Radar! Zu mal die Tests sehr vielversprechend sind.


----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2015)

Ich suche momentan auch `nen Ersatz für meine Reba RLT im Razorblade Ich finde die Reba eigentlich eine top Gabel nur ist meine RLT von 2012 noch etwas schwerer als die aktuellen, von daher wirds evtl. die o.g. vom Stadler....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Die Reba ware optisch halt hammer. Die Lefty funktional...


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2015)

auch bei amazon gucken.
habe dort meine 29er reba rl für 275 € inkl. servicekit und pumpe bekommen.


----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2015)

Bin auch ständig hin- und hergerissen zwischen Lefty oder komplett schwarze Reba ins Razorblade....habe ja noch mein 26er Flash mit den 27.5er LRS und `ner frisch geservicten Lefty Carbon DLR das ich sogut wie nie fahre. Überlegung ist eben das zu zerlegen und die Lefty dann ins Simplon.


----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> auch bei amazon gucken.
> habe dort meine 29er reba rl für 275 € inkl. servicekit und pumpe bekommen.


hast du einen Link? Momentan gehts da erst bei 375€ los


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2015)

schon 4 wochen her.

wurde auch nicht bei den suchergebnissen angezeigt.
da steht ja immer 350 € (bei amazon), und dann darunter neu ab 270 € (bei anderen händlern auf amazon).


----------



## maddda (5. August 2015)

Überigens gibt es seit neustem eine Preisdifferenzierung bei einigen Onlinehändlern. Wenn man mehrmals auf ein Produkt klickt, dann kann es sein, dass das teurer wird. Steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, ist aber im kommen. Geht wohl über Cookies.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Welche Haendler machen das?


----------



## maddda (5. August 2015)

Welche im einzelnen ist mir (noch) nicht bekannt. Kam letztens bei einer Marketingvorlesung vor Scheint noch neu zu sein. 

Man kanns wohl einfach testen indem man die Cookies löscht und nochmal draufgeht


----------



## help (5. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Reba ware optisch halt hammer. Die Lefty funktional...


Bald noch so einer mit einer "kaputten" Gabel


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Noch so einer? ich war der 2. der einen schoenen nicht cDale mit Lefty verschandelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (5. August 2015)

Nimm einfach eine Reba, sonst sieht es nichts gleich. Übrigens, eine Reba/Sid mit schwarzen Decals ist noch geiler und sieht besser aus, als so ein halbes Ding


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

help schrieb:


> Nimm einfach eine Reba, sonst sieht es nichts gleich. Übrigens, eine Reba/Sid mit schwarzen Decals ist noch geiler und sieht besser aus, als so ein halbes Ding


du motivierst mich gerade die Lefty zu kaufen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Duisburg 24h - dieses jahr mit so vielen Schrammen, Verletzungen und kaputtem Material wie noch nie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aeeeehmm... seit wann hast du eine Sid WC?


----------



## mete (5. August 2015)

Juhuu, Tandemrahmen ist fertig


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

sehe nix?


----------



## mete (5. August 2015)

Am WE dann. Muss das Ding ja noch abholen .


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aeeeehmm... seit wann hast du eine Sid WC?


Seit letzter Woche. Nach dem es aber so einen Bohei um das falsche Gewicht der Gabel und einen zu kurzen Gabelschaft gab, konnte ich mich nicht mehr so richtig drüber freuen. Habs dann im Forum auch nicht mehr breit getreten. Wir haben uns dann auch geeinigt.
Da wir erwachsene Menschen sind, konnten wir das aber auch sachlich und schnell erledigen 

Ich bin nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich den X-Loc gegen eine RCT3 Kartusche tauschen soll. Wenn ja, habe ich noch keine passende gefunden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Wenn du dir Xloc los werden willst... und ich ne Rebau kaufe... meldest du dich 
Was war mit dem Schaft? war/ist er zu kurz? FSA Vorbauten bauen nur knapp 35mm hoch... da kann man noch was retten


----------



## Crimson_ (5. August 2015)

Die RCT3 Kartusche muss auch passen  Die aus dem Jahrgang der Gabel sind alle nur für 120mm?! Wurde aus den Artikelnummer bei RS nicht schlau.
Habe da mit einem Radhändler schon den Steuersatz getauscht, passt jetzt  Bestellen und testen wäre in diesem Fall eher unpraktisch gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. August 2015)

So Mileba Sattel ist konfiguriert Jetzt heisst es 3-4 Wochen warten....

Bekomme den 90grad Körper Matt 
http://www.mileba.de/propo-mein-maßsattel/#PhotoSwipe1438782542308

In 130mm Breite mit schwarzem Comfort plus Bezug bis 85kg


----------



## help (5. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So Mileba Sattel ist konfiguriert Jetzt heisst es 3-4 Wochen warten....
> 
> Bekomme den 90grad Körper Matt
> http://www.mileba.de/propo-mein-maßsattel/#PhotoSwipe1438782542308
> ...


Geiles Teil, dann viel Spaß mit dem Gerät. Ich habe mir jetzt so ein 50€ Chinakohle-Teil bestellt, mal testen wie es sich darauf fährt^^


----------



## maddda (5. August 2015)

Ja mal schauen wie der sich im Vergleich zum speedneedle schlägt...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2015)

die dt swiss fahr ich nun schon einige ausfahrten und beim marathon in albstadt...geiles teil...das beste was ich die letzten 2 jahre gefahren bin...super feines ansprechverhalten...leichtes einstellen...

für mich top...und für den preis sowieso...mit achse 1630g bei mir...

ab nächsten mittwoch ist vts angesagt...5 tage hölle und zurück für freundin und ev mich...soll ja wieder heiss sein...aber besser als wenn es schifft...da hab ich weniger zu tun im ziel...


----------



## maddda (5. August 2015)

Gerade das neue 11Fach Gerümpel am Fully nochmal ausgiebig getestet. Macht Laune


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2015)

Jungs... ich will ne Gabel für's Trainingsrad nicht für's Wettkampfrad

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...das macht doch keinen Spaß. 
Gestern gestartet und nun....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

was hast du den? Analog 56k? 

Also es ist nun doch eine Reba 100mm RLT DualAir 15mm Tapered geworden. Der Preis war Trainingsrad tauglich und mit der DualAir hatte ich am wenigsten Probleme. Die musste damals nur weg, weil sie mit QR9 nicht SingleTrailer tauglich war... und das steht ja im naechsten Fruehjahr wieder an 
Die Sid WC mit Xloc waere auch gut gewesen, aber 400Steine war deutlich ueber der Schmerzgrenze von 200 die ich fuers Trainingsrad ausgeben wollte.

Warum das Ganze? Ich habe das Gefuehl, das ich langsamer werde, wenn ich nur mit Starrgabel unterwegs bin. Ich verliere etwas das Gefuehl schnell Kurven zu fahren, wenn es holpert... und unter der Woche will ich das Flash einfach nicht gerne fahren, da ich keien Lust habe, das jemand sein sche*** Rad bei der Arbeit im Staender drauf wirft...
Und wenn ich starr will, nimm ich den Crosser:


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...das macht doch keinen Spaß.
> Gestern gestartet und nun....



Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft meine Downloads irgendwann abgebrochen sind, als ich über MSDNAA Windows 7 oder 8/8.1 heruntergeladen habe...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2015)

Komisch, bei mir hat das immer geklappt und das auch recht zügig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

Als ich zur Arbeit fuhr, waren es 76%. 
Hoffentlich bricht er nicht ab und ich kann nach der Arbeit installieren.


----------



## mete (6. August 2015)

boah...morgens um acht Intervalle fahren ist echt nicht mein Ding, aber was will man machen bei der Hitze.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> boah...morgens um acht Intervalle fahren ist echt nicht mein Ding, aber was will man machen bei der Hitze.


Fährst du immer von Schatten zu Schatten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Ist echt wiederlich... aber besser als mittags bei knapp 40Grad.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2015)

dualair Sascha???
ist ja dann schon älter...ich hät ne aktuelle genommen...da gibts ja auch günstige...

die wirst du dann eh bald wieder weggeben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Aelter ja, aber nur 300km gefahren (war im Tourenrad eines Racers). Ich fand es an der Dual Air sehr angenehm, das ich das Ansprechen selber einstellen konnte. Die Solo Air fand ich immer recht unsensiebel. Mit Lockout darf die ruhig plush sein, wenn sie auf ist.

Ausserdem: bissle hin und her basteln muss doch sein... Kennst du doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2015)

jo das ist so...uns gehts ja eh nur immer ums basteln...;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Net nur, aber auch. vor allem immer mal wieder was anderes Fahren. Wenn es einfach nur Funktionieren soll und schnell sein -> mein Flash


----------



## daniel77 (6. August 2015)

Reba RLT ist m.M. nach durch das DualAir besser, gewichtstechnisch liegt sie aber über der SoloAir durch das schwerere Casting....
Hab gestern mal die schlanke Italienerin eingebaut, wer den Remot LO (Hebel und Anlenkung) konstruiert hat war garantiert vorher bei FIAT beschäftigt


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Aber schee is se


----------



## daniel77 (6. August 2015)

Naja, mit der Optik der vernickelten Standrohre kann ich mich noch nicht so wirklich anfreunden.....erster Testride über die Treppe vorm Haus fühlt sich aber schon mal nicht schlecht an


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naja, mit der Optik der vernickelten Standrohre kann ich mich noch nicht so wirklich anfreunden.....



Geht mir genauso. Erinnert mich wohl immer so an billige Gabeln.


----------



## maddda (6. August 2015)

Bin mal ne Zeit lang die 44 gefahren.  War ein geiles Teil mit absolut sahnigem Ansprechverhalten. Meine war komplett schwarz...


----------



## InoX (6. August 2015)

So Jungs, ihr seid alle versorgt oder besteht noch Bedarf an einer 40 oder 42 XT Kassette?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2015)

Ich hier 11-40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Sobald meine 10x Kassetten fertig sind ja

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sobald meine 10x Kassetten fertig sind ja
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


Was ist denn ein KFTHWI?


----------



## InoX (6. August 2015)

Kindle Fire HDX7


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

Nee, sowas kauft sich Sascha nicht 
...und wenn, hat er es aufgemotzt.


----------



## InoX (6. August 2015)

dann war es die Autokorrektur.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Stimmt aber

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Stimmt aber
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


Was? Autokorrektur oder Kindle?


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2015)

Alles!


----------



## maddda (6. August 2015)

So mein Langstreckenbomber ist fertig für Samstag:


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

SEHR GUT


----------



## dor michü (7. August 2015)

wie ist die schaltperformance der Gx?


----------



## maddda (7. August 2015)

Ziemlich gut. Ist etwas geschmeidiger als meine X0. Wobei ich schalte mit XX1 Hebel..GX ist nur schaltwerk und Kassette ist XT8000 11-40


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2015)

Heute kam mein Reset GXP Lager. Sehr wertig und man merkt dem Ding gleich an, das es kein Wegwerf Artikel wie die normalen GXP/HT2 ist.


----------



## maddda (8. August 2015)

Nabend. Langstrecke lief ganz gut. Noch fehlt etwas die Spritzigkeitseit seit dem Ring, aber bin mit 18 Overall zufrieden.


*86,9km*
*4:19:23*
*2.621m*
Richtig Krass in Nordenau ist die Karenzzeit. Für die ersten (laut Garmin) 62km und 1767hm hat man 3:15 sonst ist man DNF und darf nicht auf die letzte Runde


----------



## maddda (9. August 2015)

Alle am Radfahrn hier?!?!

Gestern kam noch ein Paket...Meine puttgefahrene BOR Felge will ersetzt werden und Vaddi baue ich noch einen schön schnellen LRS für sein Disc Rennrad:


----------



## Crimson_ (9. August 2015)

Ich laboriere immer noch am verketzten Knie von Duisburg. Gestern bin ich 2h Rennrad gefahren und heute ist mir was aufs Knie gefallen und die Krusten aufgeplatzt und wieder angeschwollen. Aufs Rad will ich so lieber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2015)

Ich hatte heute Nacht wieder "Dienst" (3. mal in Folge, da der Rücken meiner Frau mal wieder spinnt)... Dem entsprechend gab es heute morgen 9-11 nur locker GA mit bissle Tempo. War die richtige Entscheidung in Neustadt nicht zu starten, so schade es auch ist:/

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (9. August 2015)

schaut ihr euch auch grad das Windham Rennen an?
Mal wieder richtig cool, wie sich die Top Guys geben !!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2015)

Ja, war echt Hammer spanned!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (9. August 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich laboriere immer noch am verketzten Knie von Duisburg. Gestern bin ich 2h Rennrad gefahren und heute ist mir was aufs Knie gefallen und die Krusten aufgeplatzt und wieder angeschwollen. Aufs Rad will ich so lieber nicht.


Was machst du für SachenGute Besserung!!

Jau das Rennen war echt Endstufe, vor allem Fumic war heute in der Form seines Lebens


----------



## Phippsy (9. August 2015)

War das spannendste Rennen dass ich diese Saison gesehen hab. 
Hab  ich das zum Schluss recht gehört, dass der Schurter den Fumic angeschissen hat, weil der ihn nicht vorbei gelassen hat?


----------



## maddda (9. August 2015)

Ja hast du


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2015)

Ja, da war er echt nicht zufrieden... hat aber in der letzten Runde das selbe mit Abslon gemacht


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2015)

"Brauchst mich gar nicht anzuscheissen weil ich dich nicht vorbei gelassen hab..." 
Hat er dem Schurter eben mal gezeigt wie man Fahrrad fahrt ...


----------



## baloo (10. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, da war er echt nicht zufrieden... hat aber in der letzten Runde das selbe mit Abslon gemacht


Bei Fumic und Schurter wars schon etwas enger! Nino wäre da fast von der Strecke gebumst.

War war schon eindrücklich was Fumic gezeigt hat, war zwar immer sehr nahe am Abflug und an Plattenfänger, aber Chapeau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. August 2015)

Wenns funktioniert is doch alles gut. Das ist halt worldcup und nicht Duisburg wo kaum einer fahren kann


----------



## baloo (10. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenns funktioniert is doch alles gut. Das ist halt worldcup und nicht Duisburg wo kaum einer fahren kann


eben meint ich ja!
So werden die Rennen wieder interessant! 
Auch das Damenrennen war coll anzusehen, zumindest Kampf um Platz 2 und folgende.


----------



## Phippsy (10. August 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> "Brauchst mich gar nicht anzuscheissen weil ich dich nicht vorbei gelassen hab..."



"Du hädsch mich auch nicht vorbeigelassen" Habs mir grad nochmal angeschaut. 
Die Aktion war ganz großes Kino. Rob Warner fand das auch total toll


----------



## maddda (10. August 2015)

Von sowas würde ich gerne mehr sehen
Morgen gehts für mich nochmal für die Forschung für 40min ins MRT. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2015)

Reba ist da:




Die möchte ich vielleicht durch ne stealth ersetzen:





Morgen testen und dann kommt auch der Spacerturm weg... Kellerbilder:









Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2015)

Obacht NRWler, Herr Remmel möchte gerne Radfahren in NRW auf so ziemlich allen Waldwegen verbieten!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. August 2015)

Schon gesehen.

Meine Stellungnahme hierzu:

Ich sage nicht, dass ich hier auf verbotenen Wegen fahren würde, aber rein hypotethisch wäre ich schneller als jeder potentieller Verfolger...


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2015)

Aber alle Idioten hätten dann auch noch eine Legitimation dich vom Rad zu schubsen.
Unsinnigerweise dürfte man dann nicht mal mehr um den ganzen See mit dem Rad. Geht nämlich teilweise durchs Naturschutzgebiet und hat keine blauen Schilder.


----------



## mete (10. August 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber alle Idioten hätten dann auch noch eine Legitimation dich vom Rad zu schubsen.



Naja, die haben sie natürlich nicht, aber sie könnten sich durchaus im Recht fühlen und das reicht ja bei den meisten schon für unüberlegte Handlungen.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. August 2015)

Ja natürlich. Manche Autofahrer denken ja auch sie hätten das Recht dich von der Straße zu drängen/hupen wenn es neben der Straße einen Rad/Fußweg gibt.


----------



## maddda (10. August 2015)

Hat mich letztens auch ein Autofahrer sehr wütend darauf hingewiesen... Beim Vorbeifahren. Lustigerweise fuhr ich gerade Innerorts genau 50km/h


----------



## Domowoi (10. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hat mich letztens auch ein Autofahrer sehr wütend darauf hingewiesen... Beim Vorbeifahren. Lustigerweise fuhr ich gerade Innerorts genau 50km/h



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Es ist egal wie schnell man fährt, Fahrrad bedeutet scheinbar immer langsam. Selbst wenn man z.B. in einer 30er Zone schon etwas drüber ist.


----------



## maddda (10. August 2015)

Richtig süß werden die lieben kleinen wenn sie merken, dass sie Bergab in den Kurven nicht nithalten können


----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Es ist egal wie schnell man fährt, Fahrrad bedeutet scheinbar immer langsam. Selbst wenn man z.B. in einer 30er Zone schon etwas drüber ist.



Pff, kannst ja mal zu uns in die Schweiz kommen. Hab letzten Monat schon zwei Tickets in der Stadt fürs radeln bekommen


----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

Mittach!
So bin gerade von meiner MRT Session zurück. Jetzt wird erstmal eingekauft und gekoch


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

Heute 40min CX-Training in einer 3h Einheit. Gott sei Dank sind die Rennen im Winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2015)

Letztes Jahr bin ich die ersten CX Rennen in Kurz/Kurz gefahren, ist also nichts so ganz abwegig jetzt schon zu trainieren


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

Ich fange immer Mitte Ausgust damit an, weil ich auch nur die Rennen bis Dezember fahre, danach isses mir auch oft zu kalt. Lustigerweise bin ich auf den 4 Runden heute fast eine Minute pro Runde schneller gewesen, als noch vor einem Jahr, woran auch immer das gelegen haben mag. Sollte sich doch mal etwas bei mir getan haben oder lag es nur an den leicht anderen Bedingungen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2015)

Wenn du dich wirklich so extrem gesteigert hast 
Ich steigere mich auch noch kontinuierlich, fahre aber auch erst seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig.


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

Naja, ich fahre zwar schon länger, aber nach einer Art  Plan sind es jetzt vielleicht knapp 3 Jahre und die Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann mal besser wird, besteht noch, bin ja auch nicht mehr ganz der Jüngste .


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2015)

Besser werden? Euch fehlen Kinder


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

Schlechter geht ja nicht mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2015)

Ich sollte mal wieder einen FTP Test machen... wollte heute, aber mal sehen, wie es sich anfuehlt.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2015)

so, ab morgen vts...
das erlebnis 5 tage durch den schwarzwald kann beginnen...

bis bald jungs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2015)

hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (11. August 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, ab morgen vts...
> das erlebnis 5 tage durch den schwarzwald kann beginnen...
> 
> bis bald jungs...


viel glück, nur scheisse dass das wetter nun umschlagen soll


----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal wieder einen FTP Test machen... wollte heute, aber mal sehen, wie es sich anfuehlt.


Stimmtjetzt wo du es sagst. Könnte ich auch mal wieder machen^^


onkel_doc schrieb:


> so, ab morgen vts...
> das erlebnis 5 tage durch den schwarzwald kann beginnen...
> 
> bis bald jungs...


Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

FTP-Tests fahre ich (fast) nie, das ist für mich Zeitverschwendung .


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2015)

FTP Tests machen nicht schneller.... 
Training schon


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

Eben, zumal man die FTP ohnehin schon ganz gut aus dem Training abschätzen kann, wenn man dort regelmäßig kürzere und intensivere Intervalle fährt.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2015)

Sollte ich mal richtig nach Plan und "professionell" trainieren, wäre ich wohl schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sollte ich mal richtig nach Plan und "professionell" trainieren, wäre ich wohl schnell


Klingst schon fast wie die Jungs aus dem herrenachter von vaddi:
"Philipp, wenn wir so dünn wäre wie du und so jung und so trainieren würden könnten wir auch 24h solo fahren"


Finde es aber krass was gerade auf den Langstrecken hier in NRW für ein Feuerwerk abgebrannt wird. Siegerzeiten von 3:30 auf 90 km und 2500hm sind schon verdammt krass
Wüsste ja wo ich eventuell noch 5-10 min holen könnte aber nicht 40-50 und ich fahr auch nen Schnitt von >20


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

Naja, bei nem Schnitt von über 25km/h braucht man schon eine fähige Gruppe, in der man mitfahren kann, mit MTB-Rennen hat das ja nicht mehr soooo viel zu tun und als Einzelkämpfer verliert man da natürlich gehörig im Wind.


----------



## InoX (11. August 2015)

Habe mir nach fast zwei Jahren mal wieder einen Tacho gegönnt und ihn gerade montiert. Das hat mir wortwörtlich den Ar... gerettet, da ich in letzter Zeit mehr fahre als bastel und mein Rad nur funktionieren soll.


Hier das Ergebnis des Tachowechsels:




Ich habe an dem Vorbau immer alle Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel montiert weil ich etwas Bedenken davor hatte.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

Ein gebrochenes Tuneteil....is ja mal was ganz neues...


mete schrieb:


> Naja, bei nem Schnitt von über 25km/h braucht man schon eine fähige Gruppe, in der man mitfahren kann, mit MTB-Rennen hat das ja nicht mehr soooo viel zu tun und als Einzelkämpfer verliert man da natürlich gehörig im Wind.


Aber keine 40-50 minuten und besseregrößere Gruppen haben die auch nicht. Was soll das denn so wenig mit mtb zu tun haben. Der letzte Marathon hatte Skipisten, Trails und a kleines Steinfeld.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2015)

Vor allem schon das zweite gebrochene Tune-Teil bei Philipp.
Zum Glück ist am Sonntag nix passiert.


----------



## InoX (11. August 2015)

Wäre trotzdem unangenehm geworden


----------



## InoX (11. August 2015)

Wegen der gebrochenen Klemme hatte ich mir für den Vorbau den Drehmo geholt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2015)

Nun hast du enigstens einen Grund, dir einen leichten Vorbau zu kaufen


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Aber keine 40-50 minuten und besseregrößere Gruppen haben die auch nicht. Was soll das denn so wenig mit mtb zu tun haben. Der letzte Marathon hatte Skipisten, Trails und a kleines Steinfeld.



Naja, bessere Gruppen sind das schon und unterschätze mal nicht den Windeinfluss bei Geschwindigkeiten >25km/h. Diese Rennen sehen doch im Grunde alle gleich aus, 80% Schotter- und Waldwege und hin und wieder maximal ein kleines, technisches Stückchen, was einem dann in Erinnerung bleibt, aber es bleiben 80% Gebolze bei (für MTB Verhältnisse) relativ hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Da sind manche CX-Rennen ja im Schnitt langsamer und da gibt es kaum Berge .


----------



## InoX (11. August 2015)

Hätte hier noch nen Turbine liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

> Naja, bessere Gruppen sind das schon


Kannst du doch gar nicht wissen Es sind ja auch nicht viele die so schnell fahren. Eigentlich immer nur 1-2 Leute.  Die waren alleine. Lutschen konnte ich auch genug bei mittelstrecklern. Das ist kein Argument. Ich weiß wie gut gruppen funktionieren.


----------



## mete (11. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kannst du doch gar nicht wissen Es sind ja auch nicht viele die so schnell fahren. Eigentlich immer nur 1-2 Leute.  Die waren alleine. Lutschen konnte ich auch genug bei mittelstrecklern. Das ist kein Argument. Ich weiß wie gut gruppen funktionieren.



Dann haben die wohl abgekürzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2015)

Ftp Test wurde nix... bin schon mit Monster Hunger los. Habe dann zwar noch einen powerbar rein geworfen, aber nach 5 Minuten 370 Watt hab ich gemerkt wie der Zucker aus ging... egal, mache ich den Test am Samstag.
Aber die Reba geht ganz ordentlich

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (11. August 2015)

Bellas Rad ist jetzt auch erstmal fertig. Immerhin nur 10,23 kg schwer.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. August 2015)

Unsere Marathons sind aber wohl schon recht gammelig. Also Strecken mäßig, da gibts im Osten, Westen und Süden deutlich anspruchsvolleres.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

Jup Belgien zum beispiel. Gut der Marathon in Wetter ist noch schön, der hat ja auch viele Teile der XCO Strecke drin.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kannst du doch gar nicht wissen Es sind ja auch nicht viele die so schnell fahren. Eigentlich immer nur 1-2 Leute.  Die waren alleine. Lutschen konnte ich auch genug bei mittelstrecklern. Das ist kein Argument. Ich weiß wie gut gruppen funktionieren.


die jungens haben halt feuer unterm arsch.

na gut, der eine mischt ab morgen die vts auf.
dann haben die anderen samstag wenigstens eine chance.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. August 2015)

Am Sonntag in Neustadt gefahren. Mal ein Positivbeispiel  für was an Fahrspass in D möglich ist. Wie immer eine Traumstrecke.


----------



## maddda (11. August 2015)

Gerade eben beim Endurofahren...auf einem meiner lieblingstrails. War im Wald schon leicht dunkel so gegen halb neun. Also schomma lampe an.Plötzlich sehe ich zwei nackte hintern im licht meiner Lampe reflektieren. Ham die da glatt ne Nummer geschoben....mitten aufm Trail Man konnten die sich schnell die Hosen anziehen




k_star schrieb:


> die jungens haben halt feuer unterm arsch.
> 
> na gut, der eine mischt ab morgen die vts auf.
> dann haben die anderen samstag wenigstens eine chance.


UNd ich bin am Samstag nicht am start^^
Sieht man sich in Wetter?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. August 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Bellas Rad ist jetzt auch erstmal fertig. Immerhin nur 10,23 kg schwer.Anhang anzeigen 411431



Du hast doch jetzt einen Tune-Vorbau über... Wären vielleicht schonmal ein paar Gramm


----------



## help (12. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Gerade eben beim Endurofahren...auf einem meiner lieblingstrails. War im Wald schon leicht dunkel so gegen halb neun. Also schomma lampe an.Plötzlich sehe ich zwei nackte hintern im licht meiner Lampe reflektieren. Ham die da glatt ne Nummer geschoben....mitten aufm Trail Man konnten die sich schnell die Hosen anziehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben das mit dem Trailgeballere irgendwie falsch verstanden.


----------



## maddda (12. August 2015)

Glaub ich auch


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2015)

in den letzten 2 monaten habe ich das 3mal erlebt.

1. auf nem parkplatz ordentlich im auto rumgehoppelt. jetzt weis ich auch woher de begriff hoppelwestern kommt.
2. es fängt schon leicht an dunkel zu werden, komme nen trail runter, sehe unten nur ein auto mit offenen türen, und plötzlich zwei aufschreckende menschen auf der motorhaube
3. vorgestern. fahre nen trail lang, entweder gehts links über einen überhang in eine senke runter, oder rechts an der kante der senke entlang und dann runter. ich komme also von oben, will gerade links runter, und sehe im letzten moment nur 2 leute ...

sobald ein parkplatz in der nähe ist, ist vorsicht angesagt.

beim nächsten mal, "ach hallo, hier treibst du dich rum!"


----------



## onkel_doc (12. August 2015)

Erste etappe vts...ein wort...brutal auch wenn ich mit schatzi fahre...auf 122km 2700hm nur 3 verpflegungen...
dann hatten die nur noch wasser für die hinten raus...ich könnt kotzen...

wir habens geschaft und schauen morgen weiter...von tag zu tag...


----------



## mete (12. August 2015)

heute Tandemrahmen abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. August 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Erste etappe vts...ein wort...brutal auch wenn ich mit schatzi fahre...auf 122km 2700hm nur 3 verpflegungen...
> dann hatten die nur noch wasser für die hinten raus...ich könnt kotzen...
> 
> wir habens geschaft und schauen morgen weiter...von tag zu tag...


Durchbeissen Jens!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> heute Tandemrahmen abgeholt


Bilder!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2015)

...or it did not hapen! 
Ach ja... ich hab gar nicht gewusst, das Markus jetzt Renegades faehrt


----------



## maddda (13. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ...or it did not hapen!
> Ach ja... ich hab gar nicht gewusst, das Markus jetzt Renegades faehrt


Is ja auchn guter Reifen.

Hab eben mal Ersatzteile bestellt. Mein Rennrad bekommte eine neue Felge am HR. Die alte ist langsam echt runtergenudelt. Gut nach über 6000km darf sie das auch. Gibt jetzt die neue DT Swiss 460 mit dreifach gekreuzt RaceLaser. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2015)

6000 km sind doch ein Witz.

Aber schön zu lesen, dass die vielen Teilekäufe hierzu beizutragen scheinen 



maddda schrieb:


> Bekanntlich bin ich ja noch Student und bei der Ganzen Rennfahrerei bin ich echt froh wenn überhaupt am Ende des Monats noch ein paar Kröten über sind.


----------



## mete (13. August 2015)

6000km am Rennrad ist doch gerade mal gut eingefahren 

Meine Fulcrums am Crosser haben jetzt glaube ich gerade die 20tsd voll gemacht, gut, hier muss man auch wenig Bremsen.


----------



## maddda (13. August 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 6000 km sind doch ein Witz.


Naja hier bekommst du keine 70 km unter 1000hm voll. Tausende Kilometer davon waren Regenfahrten...Hauptgrund war, dass das Teil zu weich ist.



> Aber schön zu lesen, dass die vielen Teilekäufe hierzu beizutragen scheinen


Die Felge hat 29,50 € gekostet und die alte hab ich seit den Abi...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2015)

Vorallendingen reibt man die in sandigem Crossgeläuf auch gut runter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2015)

Aber nicht am Rennrad. Und gerade die hintere?


----------



## maddda (13. August 2015)

Grund war nicht unbedingt der Verschleiß der Bremsflanke. Das Teil war hinten so weich, dass ich schon mehrmals speichenbrüche hatte. Damals als sie im origininal LRS von Veltec kam einmal und als ich selbst eingespeicht hatte. Und ja die Spannung stimmte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2015)

Weich gefahren hab ich auch schon RR Hinterraeder, waren aber MAvic oder Shimano System Laufraeder. Von der Flanke her halten die schon einige 10000 km.


----------



## maddda (13. August 2015)

Das VR steht immernoch tadellos, aber hinten wurde mir das einfach zu kriminell...


----------



## dor michü (13. August 2015)

Sag mal Phillip mal was anderes.... warum fährst du immer mit Halstuch? Hast du einen dicken Hals? 

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (13. August 2015)

Weils schon immer so war, jedem seine schrullen 

Wenns warm is find ichs ganz angenehm, wenn mans nass macht, da bleibt man schön kühl.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2015)

Moooinsen!!!!

Na wie siehts aus Jungx??? Wer fährt denn dieses Wochenende rennen?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2015)

Solingen C3 Rennen - bis Platz 5 gibts Weltranglistenpunkte


----------



## maddda (15. August 2015)

Viel Erfolg!!!!Die holst du!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2015)

Dann weist du ja was du zu tuen hast


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!!!!Die holst du!!!


Alle. Von Platz 1 bis 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik76 (15. August 2015)

Auch Solingen.


----------



## maddda (15. August 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alle. Von Platz 1 bis 5


Jup


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2015)

Cool, dass morgen ein Teil der A1 Richtung Solingen gesperrt ist...


----------



## maik76 (15. August 2015)

Madda bist du auch morgen da?


----------



## maddda (15. August 2015)

Nee bin in Hessen auf der Hochzeit von meinem Cousin, sonst wäre ich gucken gekommen


----------



## maik76 (15. August 2015)

Ah, ok. Auch cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2015)

Lief richtig Lacke heute. Also alles. Bei Strecke besichtigen war schon klar, dass wir einiges Laufen müssen oder aber, dass Laufen an vielen Stellen schneller ist als fahren. Schlammrennen sind sowieso nicht meins und ich trage es mit Fassung, dass in Runde 2 der hintere Reifen mit Schleicher platt geworden ist.
Dank des umgekippten Alutransports auf der A1 und der Klasse Umfahrungsempfehlung im Radio, standen wir nur 2h im Stau. Die Kette hat schon Rost angesetzt.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2015)

immerhin 2 runden, ich hatte schon zur mitte der ersten keine lust mehr.
bin dann noch bis zur hälfte der zweiten gerutscht und hatte wenigstens gleich einen freien schlauch beim bikewash.
die reifen drehten sich aber auch schon gar nicht mehr.

sicher ist die reifenwahl meine schuld, aber wenn man da ankommt und schon den ersten auf der liege stabilisiert am rettungswagen sieht, und einem dann auch schon der nächste mit turban um den kopf und blutverschmiertem gesicht über den weg läuft, fragt man ich schon ob es das wert ist.

technische strecke sind ok, aber die streckenbeschaffenheit von heute bringt ein unkalkulierbares risiko mit sich.
am double haben sich in beiden runden fahren langgemacht weil sie wohl zu langsam waren. die sind aber glaube ich erst gar nicht abgehoben.
bin da auch bede male den chickenway gefahren.

am steinfeld frage ich mich was einfacher ist. links nebenher, oder oben drüber. da gings beide male links nebenher.
einige die oben drüber gefahren sind hatten anschließend zu viel schwung und lagen dann in der abfahrt.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2015)

Man konnte ja so ziemlich alle Sachen "irgendwie" fahren. Der zweite Teil der Strecke ab dem Betondrop war aber nur ekelhaft.
Der Double war aber noch der einfachste Streckenteil. Den kann man übrigens auch gut zu weit springen. Das machte nichts.
Hast du denn auch den zweiten Double gesehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2015)

ja, über den zweiten bin ich beide male drübergestiefelt. 

ws für reifen hattest du drauf.
hatte hinten 2.2er raceking und vorne 2.4er xking.
viel falscher geht gar nicht. da war nach der ersten runde alles am schleifen.

mit nem schmalen dirty dan oder beaver wäre ich sicher zu ende gefahren.

habe mir gerade mal die ergebnisse angeguckt. 
vor 2 jahren bin ich 12 runden gefahren. denke dieses jahr bei gleichen verhältnissen 13.
der 1. ak hatte heute 6, und der 3. ganze 5 runden.
der gesamtsieger 7 runden.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2015)

Mich hats gewundert wie viele Leute doch ihre Reifen platt gefahren haben.
Ich bin Vorne Speci Captain und Hinten Tufo XC4 gefahren. Hatte da nicht so die Probleme und wäre das sonst sicher zu Ende gefahren.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (16. August 2015)

Ich habe nen ganz großen Respekt vor allen die sich das Rennen in Solingen heute angetan haben. Hatte mir letztes beim Rennen geschworen bei Regen da nicht mehr zu fahren und habe daher mein Bike im Keller gelassen und war nur als Zuschauer unterwegs. 
Vielleicht bleibt es ja nächstes Jahr mal trocken.


----------



## maddda (16. August 2015)

Hört sich ja nicht gerade nach nem spaßigen Rennen an

In Wetter geht's wieder bergauf... mit'm Wetter


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2015)

die pommes und die bratwurst im brötchen waren super!


----------



## Phippsy (17. August 2015)

Also das Wetter in Wetter ist am Samstag vllt besser als als das Wetter in Wetter heute, aber sofern die Woche das Wetter in Wetter entgegen dem Wetterbericht nicht heiß wird, wird die Strecke schön nass sein


----------



## Nimron (17. August 2015)

Da darf man sich dann nur nicht den Spaß verderben lassen... Wobei die Tatsache, dass es nur alkoholfreies Bier gab, nach den Strapazen schon hart war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. August 2015)

> *Neu* die pommes und die bratwurst im brötchen waren super!



Auch Gut!


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2015)

Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf MTB. Jedes XC Rennen Defekt gehabt und in Pracht nur zu Ende gefahren weil eine Runde auf der Felge...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

Wenigstens kannst du ueber den Tempobereich raus fahren, ohne weg zu sterben :/


----------



## maddda (17. August 2015)

Kann ich verstehen...Hast echt pech gehabt diese Saison. Wird schon werden


----------



## Crimson_ (17. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenigstens kannst du ueber den Tempobereich raus fahren, ohne weg zu sterben :/


Keine Ahnung, solange fahre ich doch gar nicht. Der Defekt war immer in Runde eins oder zwei.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

Ich brauch da auch keine 3 Runden dafuer... Samstag CP20 Test fahren wollen... 5 Minuten gute 370Watt... dann 2 Minuten noch 330Watt und dann waren es nur noch knapp 300Watt -> Abbruch... koennte kotzen!


----------



## maddda (17. August 2015)

Langsam mutieren wir hier zu ner Selbsthilfegruppe


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

nur keienr hilft mir  Also doch nur ne Trauerveranstaltung?
Schei*** drauf ich geh nachher Kandel schredden!


----------



## maddda (17. August 2015)

Mach das!

Sonst Knall dir vorm nächsten Mal einfach nen Activator rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

DAS habe ich in Kirchzarten und in Muenstertal gemacht ... beides mal DNF wegen Kreislaufproblemen.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2015)

Mmh vielleicht sind Daddymäßige schlafprobs eventuell ein Faktor???


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

DAS ist ja die Hoffnung, weil dann kann ich 2016 wieder voll los legen!


Nachtrag: komischen Druck
Auf der Brust gespürt,“Panik“ bekommen, Heim gefahren
Mittwoch Termin beim Hausarzt, Donnerstag beim Kardiologen.
Hat jetzt meine paranoide/hypohondre Frau ab gefärbt?
Ich bin SO froh, wenn die beiden mich durch gecheckt haben und ich wieder grünes Licht habe... mit der Ungewissheit. noch dazu einen Vater der beim biken einen Inhalt bekommen hat (alles wieder ok!)
So macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## Jägermeister85 (17. August 2015)

Kleiner Clip vom Elite Rennen in Solingen. Leider nur Handy mit gehabt


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS ist ja die Hoffnung, weil dann kann ich 2016 wieder voll los legen!
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: komischen Druck
> ...



Abchecken lassen!!!! Hört sich ja echt nicht gut an.

Allerdings: letztes Jahr Mai/Juni. Meine "Build Phase". Tochter #2 seltsam krank gewesen. Was genau? K.A. Viele, viele schlaflose Nächte. Aber irgendwas habe ich vielleicht auch abbekommen. Auch seltsame Brustgefühle gehabt. Vielleicht ein Virus? Auch meine Arzt-Frau war ratlos. Mein Heimrennen im July: DNF. Gefühlt wie ein übergewichtiger Ebike-Fahrer ohne Akku. Im August war der Spuk vorrüber und ich konnte in Scuol und auf der Alb nochmal so richtig Gas geben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

Darum verbrate ich auch 2 urlaubstage um bei Hausarzt und Kardiologen durch gecheckt zu werden... Es kotzt aber mächtig an!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. August 2015)

Urlaubstage für Arztbesuche?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

Ja?

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. August 2015)

na gut, ich arbeite seit Jahren flexibel Projekt bezogen. Aber auch von vorher kannte ich es nicht, dass man für Arztbesuche Urlaub nehmen muss. Aber hängt dann wohl vom Arbeitgeber ab. 

Du arbeitest doch in der IT? Kann mir da nicht vorstellen, dass Du da einen 40 h Job schiebst. Und dann für Arztbesuche Urlaub nehmen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2015)

Nix IT! Forschung und Entwicklung! Ich entwickle BildverabreitungsAlgorithmen für embedded 1d/2d Codeleser. 

Doch ich könnte natürlich auf Gleitzeit machen... Aber ehrlich wäre es mir auch zu doof morgens auf 7 Uhr 15km zur Arbeit, dann auf 1100 wieder heim zum doc, dann wieder zur Arbeit und dann um 4 heim.
Da mach ich lieber nochmal 2 Tage chillig... Außerdem muss der Urlaub ja auch weg


Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich entwickle BildverabreitungsAlgorithmen für embedded 1d/2d Codeleser.



Also für mich hört sich das ziemlich IT mäßig an ;-)

Auch F&E, baue mathematische Simulationsmodelle biologischer Systeme.


----------



## maddda (17. August 2015)

Immer wieder total spannend zu hören, was ihr alle so treibt. Ich glaube im etwr gibt es keinen Beruf 2mal


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2015)

IT sind die, die man anruft, wenn man das Passwort vergessen hat, oder der Webserver ab gekackt ist. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Auch F&E, baue mathematische Simulationsmodelle biologischer Systeme.


Mit Matlab / Simulink oder mit was macht man dies heute?


----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS ist ja die Hoffnung, weil dann kann ich 2016 wieder voll los legen!
> 
> 
> Nachtrag: komischen Druck
> ...


Vielleicht wirst du einfach auch älter! Im Alter kann man den Jungen nicht mehr so einfach nachjagen! 
Spass bei Seite, hoffe für dich dass alles ok ist!


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

Matlab boykottieren wir auf Grund der horrenden Lizenzkosten. An der Uni geht es ja von den Kosten her, aber außerhalb schlagen sie richtig zu. Ich arbeite jetzt wirklich nicht für eine kleine Firma, aber irgendwo muss man eine Linie ziehen.

Die Entwicklung hängt vom jeweiligen Fall ab. Meist bestehen schon Modelle. Da muss dann nur was im pre- oder post-processing gemacht werden. Ich programmiere mir das dann meist selber in C#. Wenn was am Modell gemacht wird, dann kann es in Fortran, C++, C oder was auch immer sein.

Zur Zeit betreue ich aber hauptsächlich experimentelle Studien, die Parameter für die Modelle liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2015)

Siehst du, ich darf direkt c++ Code schreiben. Matlab haben wir hier, aber ich mach die Sachen lieber direkt in c++. Da bin ich "naeher" am Geraet und da laufzeit bei uns immer ein Thema ist... da ist Matlab halt immer laaange Stange im Nebel.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

das einzigste, wofür ich Matlab wirklich versmisse, ist die wirklich elegante Möglichkeit Graphen/Charts zu erstellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2015)

Das ist das "schoene", hier die einzige Grafik die ich erzeugen muss ist ein gruener Rahmen um den 1D/2D Code im Bild


----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Siehst du, ich darf direkt c++ Code schreiben. Matlab haben wir hier, aber ich mach die Sachen lieber direkt in c++. Da bin ich "naeher" am Geraet und da laufzeit bei uns immer ein Thema ist... da ist Matlab halt immer laaange Stange im Nebel.


na ja, durch richtiges verwenden der Simulink Modelle kommt da schon recht optimierter Code raus, bei uns wird schon fast alles durch Matlab generiert und wir rechnen auch in Real Time (us) !
Setzt ihr DSP's ein?


----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> das einzigste, wofür ich Matlab wirklich versmisse, ist die wirklich elegante Möglichkeit Graphen/Charts zu erstellen


Das hat schon as Feines !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2015)

Wir haben alles... DSP, PowerPC, ARM, x86...


----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

Nice !


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

Da Kinderkrippe/-garten zu hat und Frau arbeitet, muss ich etwas asymmetrisch arbeiten. Heute um 5 Uhr angefangen. Erstes Teilziel erreicht: eine bestimmte Winterweizensorte unter bestimmten Bedingungen ganz gut simuliert:






Zum eigentlichen Thema: gestern wieder Geld ausgegeben und ein Paar Powertap P1 bestellt. Möchte endlich wissen, ob ich eine L/R Disbalance habe.


----------



## mete (18. August 2015)

Also ich fahre morgens zur Arbeit und abends wieder nach Hause .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Da Kinderkrippe/-garten zu hat und Frau arbeitet, muss ich etwas asymmetrisch arbeiten. Heute um 5 Uhr angefangen. Erstes Teilziel erreicht: eine bestimmte Winterweizensorte unter bestimmten Bedingungen ganz gut simuliert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413208
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Thema: gestern wieder Geld ausgegeben und ein Paar Powertap P1 bestellt. Möchte endlich wissen, ob ich eine L/R Disbalance habe.


2003 war doch der Ausnahmesommer?! Gabs da keine Ausreiser ?!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Also ich fahre morgens zur Arbeit und abends wieder nach Hause .



also ich arbeite vormittags daheim, mittags fahre ich (normalerweise) mit dem Rad auf den Berg, und nachmittags/abends arbeite ich. Geht auch 



baloo schrieb:


> 2003 war doch der Ausnahmesommer?! Gabs da keine Ausreiser ?!!



Deswegen schauen wir uns 2003 an. Allerdings spielte die Hitze da bei Weizen keine Rolle. Im August war der schon geerntet, als die Welle kam. 2003 war ein sehr kalter Winter und aber auch ein sehr trockener Frühling. Dadurch reifte das Getreide früher ab, dadruch schon die Ernte im Juli. Das möchten wir besser verstehen.


----------



## maddda (18. August 2015)

Ahhh wir haben ja ein Geburtstagskind! Alles Gute Sascha


----------



## baloo (18. August 2015)

von mir auch H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y


----------



## maddda (18. August 2015)

Wollte mal kurz hier fragen. Hat jemand von euch lust mit mir die Acht Stunden in Spa Franchorchamps im zweier zu fahren. Ziel ist so weit vorne wie möglich zu landen und meinen Vater zu versorgen, der solo fährt. Achja ist Rennrad.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. August 2015)

Alles Gute Sascha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2015)

Danke danke! Bier steht neben mir 
Später? Wann und wie weit von Freiburg? Bock ja, zeit und intakte Pumpe?mal sehen... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (18. August 2015)

Am 30.8

Von Freiburg aus sind 420km


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

Dann auch alles Gute!!! 

Sitze auch mit einem Bier (vom Team Sponsor) da, muss mich allerdings wieder mit meinem Weizen (deswegen auch ein Weißbier) beschäftigen. Kinder machen wieder Halli-Galli. Wenigstens vorher noch 90 min VO2max auf der Rolle machen können. Dabei das Finale von True Detectives, Season 2 angeschaut. Na ja ...


----------



## maddda (18. August 2015)

Was ich empfehlen kann ist Broolyn Nine Nine. Die Serie kann alles...Gibts aber aktuell nur bei Netflix...

Hab jetzt mal mit Californication angefangen. Das ist das nicht Jugendfreie Two an a half men


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

Mein bisherige Rollen-Serien-Show-List der letzten 12 Monate:

Game of Thrones
Vikings
Mad Men
True Detectives


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. August 2015)

und natürlich The Walking Dead


----------



## maddda (18. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und natürlich The Walking Dead


Das sowieso


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2015)

@ Sascha
glück gewünscht 


@ reba 29 dual air und solo air fahrer

habe eine solo air in meinem neuen bike und 8 bar drin.
die dual air bin ich immer mit + 7,5 und - 6,5 gefahren.

hat da jemand einen vergleich? muss in die solo air immer so viel mehr druck?
werde es morgen mal mit 9 bar probieren. im gelände ist es schon gut, aber beim tempo machen wippt sie doch schon ganz schön.


----------



## Phippsy (18. August 2015)

Ich fahr 9,3 bar bei 77kg. 
Dürfte an der Gabel so ne tolle Tabelle mit Richtwerten dran sein


----------



## maddda (19. August 2015)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich fahr 9,3 bar bei 77kg.
> Dürfte an der Gabel so ne tolle Tabelle mit Richtwerten dran sein


Die stimmt aber so gut wie nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2015)

ich richte mich immer nach den Richtwerten. Bin Gabel/Dämpfer-Setup Legastheniker. Wenn dann auch noch der rote Drehknopf dazu kommt, bin ich total überfordert.


----------



## Phippsy (19. August 2015)

So schauts aus


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2015)

bei der dual air waren die richtwerte immer zu hoch angesetzt.
hier sind sie für meinen geschmack zu niedrig.

daher frage ich ja nach erfahrungswerten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2015)

Sooo gerade ne Supernova AirStream bestellt  Fuer den Crosser habe ich ja die E3. 
Aber am Zaboo habe ich ja nix, eine 15mm DynamoVorderrad wird mir zu teuer und auf Experimente habe ich seit dem "Knog" Fiasko keinen bock mehr. 
Eigentlich wollte ich was gaaanz kompaktes fuer die Uebergangszeit, bis der ChinaBoeller notwendig ist... Eben so was wie der Blinder2, aber mit der Airstream bin ich eher auf der sicheren Seite. Zudem gab es gestern den einen oder anderen Amazon Gutschein


----------



## mete (19. August 2015)

Die habe ich auch, ist ne gute Lampe, leider ist die Laufzeit des Akkus etwas kurz und der Tausch teuer (kann man nicht selbst machen und Supernova will 75,- dafür). Darum habe ich mir als Alternative damals noch eine STVO-konforme Philips geholt, die hält immerhin 4h und hat eine noch bessere Ausleuchtung, ist aber leider wieder deutlich unhandlicher.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2015)

Supernova liegt auf meinem Arbeitsweg und ich bin frueher fuer die Jungs 24h Rennen gefahren (inkl. 24h Weltmeistertitel...). Daher unterstuetze ich sie gerne und wenn ich was an der Lampe habe ist das auch kein Problem, wobei meine E3 aus der ersten Serie 8 Jahre ohne ein einziges Problem lief und dann den Weg ins SupernovaMuseum gefunden hat (im Tausch gegen eine neue )


----------



## mete (19. August 2015)

Jo, nur der Akku an der Airstream ist jetzt genau 1,5 Jahre alt und hat nur noch etwa die halbe Kapazität, taugt jetzt also wirklich nur noch als Notlampe. Ich persönlich würde sie mir daher nicht noch einmal kaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2015)

Hoere ich das erste mal und wie gesagt bekomme ich den sicher guenstig getauscht


----------



## mete (19. August 2015)

Ist halt den ganzen Winter über durchgefahren worden, so ein LiPo ist ja auch kein Wunderding .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2015)

Ein Stück weit ist ein Akku halt auch ein Verschleiß Teil... Darum ist es praktisch, wenn man nahe an der Quelle ist 
Bei mir wird aber die es sicher den Großteil der Zeit machen 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (19. August 2015)

Hey Jungs

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.....

wie kann ich einen gedownloadete MTB Strecke (gpx) auf meinen Garmin übertragen? Im Internet steht überall ich solls in den Ordner Garmin....GPX schieben, aber den Ordner GPX gibts bei meinen Edge 810 nicht. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

mfg Micha


----------



## pirat00 (19. August 2015)

Es gibt dort einen Ordner New_Files, schieb es da hinein.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. August 2015)

Ich habe heute mal Krawalltraining gemacht. 30min Einzelzeitfahren zum Vereinsmeisterschaftslauf Straße, dann 30 von 35 Runden Vorne im Wind gefahren und in den letzten beiden Runden richtig aufs Gas. Bin dann auch als Erster übers Ziel, war aber keiner von den üblichen Verdächtigen dabei. Die 20 Kilometer nach Hause ging es aber entspannter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2015)

Heute Termin beim Kardiologie...bin gespannt...
Ach ja: die Airstream sollte nachher kommen. Hab aber“nur“ die stvo Version gekauft. Für Rennen nimm ich eh den Chinaböller mit dem openlights Akku.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (20. August 2015)

Viel Glück Sascha! Das wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. August 2015)

Hmm, nach drei Jahren fängt meine Powertapnabe nach einem Batteriewechsel an zu spinnen, hoffentlich habe ich da nur das Batteriefach irgendwie verquer eingebaut, einschicken passt gerade gar nicht, da alle anderen Räder quasi auch Baustellen sind .



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hab aber“nur“ die stvo Version gekauft.



Das ist auch sinnvoll, weil soviele STVO-Lampen gibt es nicht und alles andere können andere Lampen besser und günstiger. ich hatte mir sie sogar nur wegen des Reflektors gekauft, weil hier in der Stadt regen sich ziemlich viele über eine Wilma am Lenker auf .


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2015)

Ich will sie ja nur,  weil ich den Herbst und Frühling nicht immer den Chinaböller mit externen Akku und Kabel am Rad spazieren fahren will, wenn ich meist nur für die 30 Minuten zur Arbeit Licht brauche. 
Wobei das Kabel könnte mit dem Taillight doch wieder kommen 

Ich musste auch bei ner stages das Fach schon 2x zu machen... Kommt vor 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (20. August 2015)

Beim Rücklicht kann ich das Lupine empfehlen, das ist zwar nicht günstig, aber seinen Preis durchaus wert und der Akku hält sehr lange durch. Nur die Bremslichtfunktion würde ich abschalten, die ist bullshit .


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2015)

Super Service von Garmin. Am Wochenende den zickenden Pulsgurt eingeschickt und heute habe ich einen Neuen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2015)

Sauber! Der Kardiologe war zufrieden... Alles OK 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2015)

Du bekommst also kein Affenherz? 

Wo ist eigentlich @Comfortbiker? Irgendwie schon ungewöhnlich lange nix mehr von ihm gelesen


----------



## mete (20. August 2015)

bestimmt schon wieder im Urlaub!


----------



## maddda (20. August 2015)

JUp der Gute is im Urlaub Habt ihr net die Fotos im Gesichtsbuch gesehen?:O


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2015)

Auf FB hat er glaub ich Bilder aus Meran geposter.

Nope, darf meine 1l 42 Schläge/Minute Pumpe behalten 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2015)

Morgen ist Rennrad zum Walchensee rauf angesagt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2015)

Auch interessant...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2015)

Mmmmmmm .... so viel Geld ausgegeben, um dann frustriert zu sein. Habe das kurze Zeitfenster, in dem meine Frau daheim war, genutzt, um mich kurz auf die Rolle zu setzen. Schon ein deutliche Links-Dominanz. Mist, ich bin wohl gar nicht so toll, wie ich mit meiner Stages-FTP immer dachte. Konnte es aber nicht ausgiebig testen. Bei > 300 W scheint die Dominanz etwas abzunehmen.

Mal schaun'g, morgen darf ich mich den ganzen Nachmittag wieder abschießen. Jetzt erst die Kinder ins Bett bringen und dann noch etwas an meinem Weizen weiter machen.


----------



## mete (21. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mist, ich bin wohl gar nicht so toll, wie ich mit meiner Stages-FTP immer dachte. Konnte es aber nicht ausgiebig testen.



Da bist Du wohl nicht alleine. Allein dass die meisten einfach nur einen CP20 Test fahren, ohne sich an das Coggan-Protokoll zu halten (vorher 5 Minuten All-out in einer lockeren Aufwärmfahrt) lässt mich vermuten, dass viele Leute eine deutlich zu hohe FTP ermitteln.

Meiner Powertap geht es jetzt wieder gut, die nagelneuen Varta-Batterien waren wohl nicht ganz frisch und nach einem Tausch gegen ein paar Billigheimer, die hie rnoch herumlage, läuft alles wieder .


----------



## maddda (21. August 2015)

Ich hab das gefühl, dass viele vor Lauter Daten und Kurven und schischi hier einfach das eigene Körpergefühl vergessen. Es interessiert am ende kein FTP wert, sondern nur wer als erster an der Ziellinie ist. Rennen werden nicht nur bergauf und mit Watt gewonnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2015)

Gott sei dank hab ich im Moment keine zu hohen FTP, sondern das ich den Test ueberhaupt net schaffe


----------



## maddda (21. August 2015)

BAMS Hab Vaddi nen neuen LRS gebaut

-Notubes ZTR Grail.
-Novatec Superlight Disc (Freilauf angepasst auf 11Fach Road)
-Belastungsgerechte Kombi aus Sapim Race/D-light
-Sapim Polyax Alu
-Challange Schläuche mit GP 4000S II 25mm
-Hopescheiben


----------



## mete (21. August 2015)

Sind das Challenge-Latexschläuche? Die sind mir reihenweise weggeplatzt...


----------



## maddda (21. August 2015)

Jup. Also um den Block haben sie schomma gehalten Weiter kann ich mit dem Rad auch net fahren. Ist mir leider viel zu klein


----------



## mete (21. August 2015)

Hatte allerdings auch Crossreifen montiert, dafür waren sie angeblich aber auch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Es interessiert am ende kein FTP wert, sondern nur wer als erster an der Ziellinie ist. Rennen werden nicht nur bergauf und mit Watt gewonnen.



jo, und der Ball ist rund und ein Spiel dauert 90 min 

mir macht es einfach sehr viel Spaß, mich mit den Daten zu beschäftigen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> jo, und der Ball ist rund und ein Spiel dauert 90 min
> 
> mir macht es einfach sehr viel Spaß, mich mit den Daten zu beschäftigen.



DANKE! Ich bin Informatiker, ich BRAUCH das! 
Heute schön Kandel schreddern! Mit etwas Zug hoch und mit Spaß runter

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (22. August 2015)

Mooin!

So jetzt gehts gleich los nach Wetter. Heute steht zwangsläufig die Mittelstrecke aufm Plan. In Wetter gibts nie ne Langstrecke. Mal schauen wie die 50km so laufen...naja immerhin sinds 1700hm...

Start is erst um 1


----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2015)

Viel Spaß und maximalen Erfolg.


----------



## maddda (22. August 2015)

Danke Schaun wa mal was so geht. Vaddi fährt heute nicht mit, is aber zum anfeuern dabei Der Gute hat ja auch nächsten Sonntag in Spa genug zu tun


----------



## baloo (22. August 2015)

komm grad von einer Trailrunde mit Sohneman zurück, hammer Wetter bei uns!
Nächsten Samstag dann National Park Mara Langdistanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (22. August 2015)

Hab die XX1 vom lack befreit. Bringt unglaubliche 11g.


----------



## BENDERR (22. August 2015)

wie haste das gemacht? überlege das gleiche bei meiner x0 zu tun.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Wenn bei meiner x9 das Kettenblatt fertig ist, kommt auch ein dm dran. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DANKE! Ich bin Informatiker, ich BRAUCH das!
> Heute schön Kandel schreddern! Mit etwas Zug hoch und mit Spaß runter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk



Du bist doch auch Stages Fahrer? Habe mal gestrige Jungfernfahrt mit den P1 etwas genauer angeschaut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/watt...im-jahresverlauf.742345/page-22#post-13180495


----------



## maddda (22. August 2015)

So bin zurück aus Wetter. War ganz gut Herren Platz8. Der Kurs war mir aber mit 50km definitiv zu kurz. 60-70 hätten es schon sein dürfen bei ner Mittelstrecke. Zwei Herren hab ich am letzten Anstieg noch eingesackt...War aber ansonsten ein gutes Rennen und die Spritzigkeit is wieder drinImmerhin 3Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr obwohl der Kurs ein kleines bisschen länger war


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Du bist doch auch Stages Fahrer? Habe mal gestrige Jungfernfahrt mit den P1 etwas genauer angeschaut:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/watt...im-jahresverlauf.742345/page-22#post-13180495


Ich weiß das die Stages nicht. 100% genau misst, aber da ich a)keine Systeme mische und b) mir keine 3sam leisten kann, ist es das beste, praktikabelste, was ich mir leisten kann 
Ich bekomme die auch günstig. Wurde ich Lakata heißen und hätte einen TrainerStab der auch 5% Unterschiede analysiert, hätte ich auch srm.
Aber ich bin ja nur ein zahlen und Technik verrückter fetter alter Sack 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich weiß das die Stages nicht. 100% genau misst, aber da ich a)keine Systeme mische und b) mir keine 3sam leisten kann, ist es das beste, praktikabelste, was ich mir leisten kann



ist ja eigentlich auch meine Schlußfolgerung gewesen. Ist am MTB mit dem Angebot halt echt auch noch so ein Problem.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2015)

Eben... 100% Genauigkeit bringt wenig, wenn ich dann nur ein Rad damit ausstatten kann. Ich bin zufrieden und das man ftp Werte eh nicht toll von System zu System vergleichen kann...
Ich wage auch mal die Hypothese: ein Sportler kann durch Wille und Motivation sicher 10% ftp (in Watt/kg) ausgleichen, wenn eine Startnummer am Lenker hängt. Es zahlt wie schon gesagt die Zeit im Ziel
Man muss eine Wattkurbel als das sehen, was es ist: ein Trainings (und auch Wettkampf) Werkzeug. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (22. August 2015)

Slomo von heute....10Fach verlangsamt


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eben... 100% Genauigkeit bringt wenig, wenn ich dann nur ein Rad damit ausstatten kann. Ich bin zufrieden und das man ftp Werte eh nicht toll von System zu System vergleichen kann...
> Ich wage auch mal die Hypothese: ein Sportler kann durch Wille und Motivation sicher 10% ftp (in Watt/kg) ausgleichen, wenn eine Startnummer am Lenker hängt. Es zahlt wie schon gesagt die Zeit im Ziel
> Man muss eine Wattkurbel als das sehen, was es ist: ein Trainings (und auch Wettkampf) Werkzeug. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk



Ich arbeite zwar fast ausschließlich von daheim aus, bin aber doch recht oft für längere Blöcke auf Dienstreise. Da, wo ich dann bin, ist Rennrad ausleihen kein Problem, allerdings kann ich da nie vorgeben, welche Kurbel ich bekomme. Von daher die Überlegung nach Pedal-Leistungsmessern. Und es macht im Mittleren Westen der USA einfach mehr Spaß, mit Leistungsmesser zu trainieren.

Zudem möchte ich ganz gerne meine L/R Disbalance besser verstehen. Ich fahre seit "Schüler A", heute heißt das wohl anders, Rennen. Radsport ist die Konstante in meinem Leben. Ich habe sogar meine Frau über den Sport kennengelernt. Alle meine (noch aktiven) Freunde. Letztes Jahr habe ich dann mit 40 das erste Mal solche körperlichen Beschwerden bekommen, dass ich nicht mehr Radfahren konnte (Rücken). Mit viel Aufwand konnte ich das Problem lösen. Seit dem habe ich Panik. Das eine Bein macht bei mir schon immer Probleme. Wenn ich mir die Literatur auf PubMed anschaue, dann sehe ich da schon einen Zusammenhang zu der jetzt beobachteten Disbalance. Das ist jetzt mal ein Ansatzpunkt und die zweiseitige Messung scheint geeignet zur späteren Kontrolle der anstehenden "Intervention". Ich möchte eigentlich noch mindestens die nächsten 20 Jahre Rennen fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wie haste das gemacht? überlege das gleiche bei meiner x0 zu tun.


Einfach mit einer Teppichmesserklinge den Lack abgezogen. Der ist nicht so dick und war an einigen Stellen auch schon ab.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. August 2015)

Tach Jungs!

Ja, ich lebe noch.  

Musste gestern und heute an Philipp ( @maddda ) denken, da ich bei diesem Event oft ein Zelt vom RSC Niederrhein sehe.
Aber Philipp war mal wieder nicht da. 

Ich hab´s eben im Fatbikeforum schon gepostet, passt aber wegen dem Bezug zu Philipp "vielleicht" auch hier her!?
Wen es nicht interessiert	 -   ein überlesen!

---------------

WOCHENENDPLANUNG für unsere Fatbikerrunde:





Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.
Zum Glück hatten wir doch am Vorabend schon das Zelt gestellt,...





...womit wir uns ruckzuck heimisch einrichten konnten.





















4er Fatbike-Team + @Marcy666 . Mehr Dicke habe ich dort nicht gesehen.

Zwei der Kollegen...









..wobei wir die letzten 7 oder 8 h nur im 3er gefahren sind.
Das kratzt am Schenkelchen! 









Vollgas+1 









Den Screenshot der Idsteindaten füge ich noch ein. Folgende Werte zeigte mir eben mein Garmin:









Obwohl ich mal wieder total angeschlagen war (HNO) , lief es *wie Lottchen* !


Nach 23.56h, vier min vor Rennende, lief ich i.d. Wechselzone ein und wollte diese eine letzte Runde noch mitnehmen. Also Gas und los ....



...200m weiter hatte ich meinen ersten Schlauchplatzer am Fatty! 
Laut Reglement hätte ich das Rad die kpl. Runde bis zum Ziel tragen müssen. Nix da! Ab zum Zelt! Schicht im Schacht!

ABER GEIL WAR´S MAL WIEDER!!!






Bei 0,28min und bei 1.12min bin ich kurz im Bild.










So, Nasenspülung und dann ab in die Falle! Bin platt!   G´nacht! 

Ach, und Bilder vom Sportograf dürften auch bald kommen.


EDIT:

Lebt Veikko denn noch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2015)

Er leeebt


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Lebt Veikko denn noch?


Gute Frage...


----------



## maddda (24. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tach Jungs!
> 
> Ja, ich lebe noch.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Moooin! Cool mal wieder was von dir zu lesen!!! Scheint ja echt Spaß gemacht zu haben

Den RSC Niederrhein gibt es überigens nicht mehr. Der Verein ist schon länger aufgelöst. KA ob da iwer noch mit einem überigen Zelt rumdüst^^ Bin mittlerweile mitglied beim DIMB und fahre halt fürs Team2Beat


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

Moin, 
zurück mit leichten Blessuren aus dem Urlaub. 
14 Tage Action ... Blasen an den Fingern vom Klettern, Prellung am Oberschenkel durch eine Vorwärtsrolle mit Bike, Muskelkater  in fast allen Muskeln ... geil war es. 
Ich brauche jetzt erstmal Urlaub.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Slomo von heute....10Fach verlangsamt


Im ersten Moment dachte ich, wieso verlangsamt 10 fach , mehr Reibung gegenüber 9fach bei Schräglauf der Kette? 

...da hatte ich das Video aber noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## maddda (24. August 2015)

Du hast auch immer nur Technik im Kopf oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Du hast auch immer nur Technik im Kopf oder?


Na klar, 
Technik ist auch gefragt wenn es nicht um Technik geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. August 2015)

Meine Frau klagte nach gestriger Mädels-Enning Alm-Runde über etwas Unwucht am Hinterrad.

Fühlte sich wie ein 2 kg Stein im Reifen an. Heute dann mal geöffnet. Da hat wohl das gesamte Conti Sealant der letzten 1.5 Jahre so Streifen-Knödel gebildet. Lustig, wie jedes Sealant so sein eigenes Eigenleben entwickelt. Notubes dies Latex Kristalle, Conti so Streifen.

Muss man wohl doch öfters aufmachen und den Grind rausholen.

Welche Sealants nutzt ihr denn?


----------



## BENDERR (24. August 2015)

sieht aus wie ne strumpfhose 

ich benutz docblue.. is aber das gleich wie notubes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2015)

Hammer! Die Strapse aus dem Reifen


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich benutz docblue.


Dito.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2015)

Und ich notube, was das gleiche wie doc blueprofessionell ist...wichtig! Das normale doc blue dichtet so gut wie eigen Urin!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (24. August 2015)

Wie wie das aussieht

Bis jetzt auch immer Notubes...Die Kristalle rumpeln wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. August 2015)

Meine erste Assozation war auch eher die verstopfte Toilette, die ich mal frei geräumt habe ....

Fahre seit fast 10 Jahren tubeless. Hauptsächlich mit Notubes. Früher gab es ja auch nichts anderes. Finde die Pannenwirksamkeit nicht so toll (soweit man das subjektiv mit n=1 beurteilen kann). Zudem nervten mich die Kristalle. Aber wirklich alle anderen Sealants, die ich ausprobiert habe, waren nicht so toll. Jetzt bei Conti bin ich zwar von der Pannenwirksamkeit überzeugt, aber diese "Verstopfungen" sind echt ein Problem. Habe das in abgeschwächter Form auch bei meinen anderen Laufrädern beobachtet. Eigentlich muss man die Reifen alle 6 Wochen durchräumen.

Ein Kollege in den USA schwärmt von OrangeSeal Milch. Gibt es hier nicht. Werde ich vielleicht beim nächsten Trip rüber mal besorgen.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2015)

NoTubes, in meinen Maxxis war beim Reifenwechsel nach 6 Monaten nix drin, in den Schwalben am Fully waren auch so Aliens....


----------



## baloo (25. August 2015)

Schöne Zusammenfassung der WC Saison 2015!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

Irgendwann steht einer mit Ultraleichtminimalprotektoren am Start... wenn das so weiter geht 

Moin Allerseits 





...lieber Carbon auf dem Berg als Kanonen... ich bin noch im Urlaub


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. August 2015)

Hätte man direkt als Kondom benutzen können  sehr schön!

*No Flats *hatte ich auch eine Weile - trocknet leider viel zu schnell.. ist Aber co2 geeignet und dichtet schneller.
*Notubes *ist eigtl. immer drin - hält am Längsten.
*CAFEELATEX *schon mehrfach montiert und dichtet direkt ohne Murks - ist aber braun


----------



## Aalex (25. August 2015)

ich hab im Mai 100 ml ins enduro pro pelle geschüttet. fahre den butcher vorne und den slaughter hinten

fazit: kein ausfall und pletschert immer noch. 

Milch: Bor


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

Da man mitunter auf einem 160mm Bike ganz schön hoch sitzt kann etwas Höhentraining nicht schaden. 
Notubes fahr ich übrigens auch und bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden damit. 
...aber nach 4 Monaten sollte man mal wieder nachfüllen, sonst dichtet das nicht mehr ... so wie es mir passiert ist


----------



## maddda (25. August 2015)

Geil!!
Hat bestimmt mordsmäßig Bock gemacht oder??


Bestandsaufnahme Wetter. Habs bergab wohl etwas zo oft stehen gelassen




Immerhin. Reifen ist dicht und draufgeblieben


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2015)

sauberer Hit  Aber schreib auch mal was zum Fuji... wie bist du zufrieden? Gewicht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Geil!!
> Hat bestimmt mordsmäßig Bock gemacht oder??
> 
> 
> ...


Ein sehr schöner Steig 
Hab danach erstmal nachgelesen was ich da alleine geschaft habe. 
Stellenweise wurde es schon etwas kribbelig und es hieß... Attacke 
Ich hatte zum Glück auch eine kurze Schlinge mit Karabiner am Gurt und konnte mich so immer mal in die Wand hängen und die Arme ausschütten. 
https://www.sentres.com/de/klettersteig/hoachwool-klettersteig-naturns

Bist du schwerer geworden oder nur ein bissl wenig Luft im Reifen?
Ist ja ein ordentlicher Einschlag in der Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. August 2015)

Nicht das erste mal, dass ich so eine Felge Putt fahre.
Schwerer geworden bin ich net. Eher sogar etwas leichter...

Fahre immer 1,6Bar vorne. mehr net. Runter wohl im gras nen Stein übersehen. Hat mich halt kurz geschmissen. Nur weils sicherer für die Felge is fahr ich aber nicht mehr druck. Da riskiere ich lieber mal ne felge


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nicht das erste mal, dass ich so eine Felge Putt fahre.
> Schwerer geworden bin ich net. Eher sogar etwas leichter...
> 
> Fahre immer 1,6Bar vorne. mehr net. Runter wohl im gras nen Stein übersehen. Hat mich halt kurz geschmissen. Nur weils sicherer für die Felge is fahr ich aber nicht mehr druck. Da riskiere ich lieber mal ne felge


Das ist eben der Nachteil wenn man vorn mitfährt. Wenn ich an dem Stein vorbei komme ist das Gras schon nicht mehr da, durch die vielen Biker vor mir. 
Aber 1,6 ist trotzdem zu wenig Luft finde ich. Einmal scharf um die Ecke und der Reifen ist runter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2015)

So langsam geht es wieder... Heute 3x11 Minuten LT (ca 340 Watt) 




Bergab Spaß gehabt,... Alles gut! Wie man sieht hab ich die Gabel auch ganz ok an gestimmt, gespürt hab ich den Durchschlag nicht wirklich 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (25. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber 1,6 ist trotzdem zu wenig Luft finde ich. Einmal scharf um die Ecke und der Reifen ist runter.


Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen Jens. Geh mal in nen Startblock und mess mal nach. Da fährt kaum einer deutlich mehr. GIbt sogar einige die noch weniger fahren




> sauberer Hit  Aber schreib auch mal was zum Fuji... wie bist du zufrieden? Gewicht?



Bin ziemlich zufrieden. Tut das was es soll. Hinterbau ist halt ein FSR wirst du ja von dem Ansprech und nicht vorhandenem Wippverhalten her kennen
Gewicht vom Rahmen habbich dir ja schomma per pen geschrieben. Man kann damit Locker ein Racefully unter 11 aufbaun...

Einen Nachteil gibbet. Man kann den Rahmen net mehr kaufen...a bisserl ärgerlich. Mein Vater hätte ihn gerne noch in M gehabt


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie man sieht hab ich die Gabel auch ganz ok an gestimmt


Sehen kann man auf dem Bild nicht wirklich viel


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehen kann man auf dem Bild nicht wirklich viel


Pienz nicht rum! Der rote Gummi ist ganz oben 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen Jens. Geh mal in nen Startblock und mess mal nach. Da fährt kaum einer deutlich mehr. GIbt sogar einige die noch weniger fahren.:



Okay, du bist der Experte 
Ich gehe da wohl auch von meinem Gewicht aus...muss man dann im Verhältnis dazu sehen. 
Fahrt ihr hinten etwas mehr Druck als vorn?


----------



## maddda (25. August 2015)

Jup Hinten 1,8 vorne 1,6. Is ja auch klar. Hinten ist mehr gewicht, also muss der auch mehr druck haben...

KLar kommt halt aufs fahrergewicht an. Wiege 74kg nackt...

Dass es den Reifen von der Felge zieht passiert wenn du wirklich richtung 1Bar unterwegs bist. Vorher is bei ordentlichen Tubelessfelgen eigentlich alles im grünen bereich

War eben nochn bissl Trails Jagen. KA warum ab der mitte kein Ton mehr da is. Naja viel Spaß:


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. August 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Heute 3x11 Minuten LT (ca 340 Watt)



Dann heute fast das gleiche Programm gehabt, 3 x 14 min @ 'bisserl über' FTP. Das Vergnügen wurde aber durch die Massen an Motorradfahrern eingeschränkt, die den Berg rauf zum Walchensee als Kurventrainingsstrecke genutzt haben. Mich stört jetzt nicht so der Krach, aber der Gestank. 

Fahre bei 79 kg vorne maximal 1.3 bar und hinten 1.5 bar. Tubeless. Seit Jahrenn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. August 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> *CAFEELATEX *schon mehrfach montiert und dichtet direkt ohne Murks - ist aber braun



Habe ich bei Markteinführung vor Jahren mal genutzt. War da aber nicht so begeistert davon. War damals wohl noch dünnflüssiger und hat eigentlich nicht gedichtet. Zumdindest bei mir. Mehrfach entäuscht worden. Zudem hat das immer die Ventile von innen her verstopft. Schäumt ja wie Sau.

Ist jetzt die neue Formulierung mit Partikeln drin? Meine das mal gelesen zu haben. Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee nicht schlecht.


----------



## pirat00 (26. August 2015)

@nopain-nogain  das ist doch deine Idee vom Crosser oder?
http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/08/25/review-paul-component-engineering-sram-shifter-adapter/
Hat da wer geklaut? ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2015)

Ne, ich muss zugeben, das ich da geklaut habe. Woltle schon bestellen, aber war mit fuer ein Expriment zu teuer. Dann kam mir aber noch eine andere Schelle die auch 31,8mm Innendurchmesser hat: die RR-Umwerferschelle  Da hab ich dann eine fuer 8 Euro bestellt und ein 2. Loch gebohrt, das der Schalthebel sich nicht verdreht... perfekt! Ich muss sagen, haeslicher als der vom heiligen Paul ist es auch nicht ]

Ps: schau dir den 2. Kommentar an


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. August 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

Das ICB 2.0 finde ich sehr gut gelungen. 
Da könnte man nochmal schwach werden.


----------



## maddda (26. August 2015)

Der Tag fing heute sooo gut an. Gerade war ich kurz einkaufen. Beim einladen dann das bemerkt:





Hat sich natürlich keiner gemeldet. Das ist innerhalb von drei Jahren das dritte mal bei uns, dass jemand ne Karre anfährt und einfach abhaut. Erst bei meinem Vater, dann bei meiner Mutter und jez bei mir


----------



## pirat00 (26. August 2015)

Sowas ist richtig Assi....
Aber sieht so aus als könnte man das größtenteils wieder rauspolieren.

btw:
2016 wird der Geldbeutel wieder stark strapaziert werden ;-)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76927


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (26. August 2015)

Grüne Kratzer? Polizei?


----------



## maddda (26. August 2015)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Sowas ist richtig Assi....
> Aber sieht so aus als könnte man das größtenteils wieder rauspolieren.
> 
> btw:
> ...


Naja da wos Schwarz is is der Lack komplett runter.
Hoffe mal das eventuell der Lackdoc was retten kann... Muss mal testen ob der Sensor noch funzt...Hoffentlich hat der nix abbbekommen. Aber ich denke net...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (26. August 2015)

Parkplatz? Frag mal im Laden, die Überwachen den Parkplatz meist. Den Verursacher haste dann schnell.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2015)

Richtig KaGGe, Philipp!  

Säubern, polieren , ggf. flächig mit 1200er od 2000er Papier abziehen und erneut aufpolieren.  Richtig POLIEREN, nicht nur eincremen! 
Oben links im Bild ist sogar der Füller unten. Lackstift_ drübba_ , falls es dir genügt. Sonst komplett weg zum Smart Repair. 

Wenn ich dabei mal jemand erwische...


----------



## mete (26. August 2015)

Ist doch eh nur Plastik, kann man auch so lassen. Wenn ich hier bei uns jedes Mal einen Aufstand machen würde, wenn mir mal wieder beim Parken in die Karre gefahren ist, schimpfte ich wohl nur noch wie ein Rohrspatz. Ist doch eh nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und Einparkhilfen sind für beschissen unübersichtlich konstruierte Karren und  3D-Invaliden .


----------



## maddda (26. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Richtig KaGGe, Philipp!
> 
> Säubern, polieren , ggf. flächig mit 1200er od 2000er Papier abziehen und erneut aufpolieren.  Richtig POLIEREN, nicht nur eincremen!
> Oben links im Bild ist sogar der Füller unten. Lackstift_ drübba_ , falls es dir genügt. Sonst komplett weg zum Smart Repair.
> ...


Ich schau mal. Is ja an so gut wie jedem Kratzer der komplett Lack runter...



Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Parkplatz? Frag mal im Laden, die Überwachen den Parkplatz meist. Den Verursacher haste dann schnell.


Wenn ich mal wüsste wo das passiert is-.-

Naja ich habs beim einladen bemerkt.... Hätte genau so gut am Wochenende beim XCO Rennen passiert sein können oder in den drei tagen dazwischen. Bin nur Sonntag Montag und heute mit dem auto gefahren...



> Ist doch eh nur Plastik, kann man auch so lassen. Wenn ich hier bei uns jedes Mal einen Aufstand machen würde, wenn mir mal wieder beim Parken in die Karre gefahren ist, schimpfte ich wohl nur noch wie ein Rohrspatz. Ist doch eh nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und Einparkhilfen sind für beschissen unübersichtlich konstruierte Karren und 3D-Invaliden .



So lassen werde ich das nicht. Bekomme ja schon depressionen wenn ich Räder dreckig in den Keller stelle..


----------



## mete (26. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So lassen werde ich das nicht. Bekomme ja schon depressionen wenn ich Räder dreckig in den Keller stelle..



So ist jeder anders. Ich glaube, mir ist nichts so egal wie ein "benutztes" Auto (zumal die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch ist, dass es an der Stelle sowieso mal wieder kracht...). Bei den Rädern kommt diese Einstellung auch langsam durch, technisch muss es halt einwandfrei sein .


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich schau mal. Is ja an so gut wie jedem Kratzer der komplett Lack runter...
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mal wüsste wo das passiert is-.-
> ...


Klebe doch einfach die schicken Carbonoptikteile drauf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2015)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir auch nur einen "Gebrauchsgegestand", wo man einfach die Bikes reinwerfen kann, den engsten Parkplatz vorm Laden wählen kann, den man nach dem Festzelt, der Disco oder sonst wo einfach stehen lassen kann... , *aber nur manchmal! *


----------



## maddda (26. August 2015)

> Klebe doch einfach die schicken Carbonoptikteile drauf.


Die gibts doch bestimmt billiger wenn ich direkt das komplettpaket nehme oder?








> Manchmal wünsche ich mir auch nur einen "Gebrauchsgegestand", wo man einfach die Bikes reinwerfen kann, den engsten Parkplatz vorm Laden wählen kann, den man nach dem Festzelt, der Disco oder sonst wo einfach stehen lassen kann... , *aber nur manchmal! *



Wenn das mit dem Millionärwerden klappt dann besorg ich mir den hier:




Da bekommt man dann auch direkt nen 8er Team fürs nächste 24h Rennen unter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2015)

ATU   -  *A*lte *T*eile* u*mlackiert


----------



## mete (26. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Manchmal wünsche ich mir auch nur einen "Gebrauchsgegestand", wo man einfach die Bikes reinwerfen kann, den engsten Parkplatz vorm Laden wählen kann, den man nach dem Festzelt, der Disco oder sonst wo einfach stehen lassen kann... , *aber nur manchmal! *




Einfach machen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Einfach machen!



Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2015)

Den Marauder darfst du mit der Panzerung aber nicht im Straßenverkehr bei uns fahren. Und wiegt leer immer noch knappe 10 Tonnen


----------



## mete (26. August 2015)

Was


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...



Was nützt einem ein Auto, dass einem Lebenszeit stiehlt und sich sonst nicht nützlich macht. Ich wasche meine Karre genau einmal im Jahr, nach dem Winter vor der Inspektion .



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Den Marauder darfst du mit der Panzerung aber nicht im Straßenverkehr bei uns fahren. Und wiegt leer immer noch knappe 10 Tonnen



Ich befürchte mal, der überschreitet ohnehin "minimal" die zulässige Maximalbreite für deutsche Straßen .


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2015)

Eigentlich nicht. Wiki sagt 2,48m breit.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. August 2015)

Jungs, ihr werdet das verstehen:

Als meine Mutter heute morgen zur Kinderbetreuung aufgeschlagen ist, dachte ich nicht, das mir ihr Besuch feuchte Augen bereiten wird. Beim Ausrümpeln hat sie ein altes Foto meiner Ersten Großen Liebe gefunden:








Scott Windriver 1991, dargestellt in pubertärer Künstleranwandlung im Winter 90/91. 

Treuer Begleiter zahlreicher Jugend und Junioren XC Rennen. Man beachte bitte die Pedalriemen. Das war damals so, schließlich ist man auch im Winter barfuß in die Schule gegangen. Damals musste man außerdem die Bikes am Start ablegen und bei Startschuss hinlaufen. Weiß gar nicht mehr, wann sie das abgeschafft haben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. August 2015)

Nur mal zur Ernüchterung 
...15 Jahre junge E-Klasse 




...vorm abschaben 




... und danach

...deutsche Wertschöpfung


----------



## maddda (26. August 2015)

Das ist mal ne amtliche Blasenentzündung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. August 2015)

Und das sind noch die harmlosen Bilder 
...mal sehen ob ich es schaffe, das der Stern rausrostet bevor der TÜV das Auto wegen starker Karosserieschwächung aus dem Verkehr zieht. Wohlgemerkt bei einem Auto das man laut Hersteller 30 Jahre lang fahren kann bei 30 Jahre Durchrostungsgarantie...ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## mete (26. August 2015)

Na dann hast Du doch aber noch Garantie!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. August 2015)

Die sagen dann immer... der Rost ist nicht gemeint... 
Wenn ein Holm oder tragendes Teil wegrosten würde, macht er wahrscheinlich schon und ich weiß es nur noch nicht, dann wäre das ein Garantiefall. Es muß vermutlich erst ein Rad abfallen. K.A.








...habe ich doch gut zugekleistert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2015)

Jaaaa Garmin Update! Strava live Segmente direkt auf dem Edge520! DAS heisst spassiges KOM jagen !!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hat sich natürlich keiner gemeldet. Das ist innerhalb von drei Jahren das dritte mal bei uns, dass jemand ne Karre anfährt und einfach abhaut. Erst bei meinem Vater, dann bei meiner Mutter und jez bei mir



Wie oft mir das schon passiert ist. Einmal war auch Lack dran, aber was sollte die Polizeit da groß machen? Also gehört habe ich von denen zumindest nichts mehr. Letztens durfte ich auch Abdrücke von Schuhsolen auf Frontscheibe und Dach entdecken... Aber mittlerweile bin ich nur froh, wenn ich wegen irgendwelcher Reparaturen nix reinstecken muss. Und die Räder werden selbstverständlich auch einfach so reingeworfen.


----------



## maddda (26. August 2015)

Naja bin da etwas vorbelastet. Als mein Vater seinen Firmenwagen NEU hatte (seit einer Woche) Ist jemand in den vorderen Kotflügel so dermaßen reingebrettert, dass der getauscht werden musste. Dann ein paar monate später wurde das auto von meiner Mutter so gebumst wie meins jetzt und nie hat sich einer gemeldet 

Anzeige werd ich auch net erstatten. Wie du schon gesagt hast. Was sollen die groß machen? Hab keine lust auf der Wache für nix rumzusitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. August 2015)

Wir haben ein Geburtstagskind! Alles Gute Philipp


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2015)

Alles GUDDE


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2015)

@maddda... Alles Gute Philipp! (b)


----------



## maddda (27. August 2015)

Danke euch!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2015)

von mir ebenfalls...


----------



## baloo (27. August 2015)

jep H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y


----------



## maddda (27. August 2015)

Danke! Hab gerade ein Megageiles Geschenk aufgemacht...Den hier darf ich bald mal ausprobieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2015)

Wieso, hast du den Marschbefehl bekommen 

Warst du damit eventuell schon mal bei euch Probe fahren... das Teil hat grünen Lack  und dafür sieht doch deine Stoßstange noch gut aus


----------



## maddda (27. August 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du den Marschbefehl bekommen
> 
> Warst du damit eventuell schon mal bei euch Probe fahren... das Teil hat grünen Lack  und dafür sieht doch deine Stoßstange noch gut aus


Zum Glück nicht 


:O Ob da wohl ein Kausalzusammenhang besteht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht
> 
> 
> :O Ob da wohl ein Kausalzusammenhang besteht?


Hoffentlich nicht 
...sonst endest du noch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. August 2015)

Bin schon gespannt. 390PS und 19Tonnen sind schon respekteinflössende zahlen


----------



## maddda (27. August 2015)

Bin schon gespannt. 390PS und 19Tonnen sind schon respekteinflössende zahlen


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. August 2015)

Ebenso Alles Gute!

Und den Geburtstagsumtrunk vielleicht erst nach dem Panzerfahren einnehmen:


----------



## maddda (28. August 2015)

Werd mir Mühe geben das Teil nicht auf den Rücken zu drehen

Am Sonntag gehts aber erstmal nach Spa Franchorchamps. 2er Mixed 8 Stunden straßenrennen und Vaddi solo. Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...der Tag fängt gut an 




...fällt euch was auf?


----------



## maddda (29. August 2015)

Kein Ausschüttgerät an der Milch?

Der Teller is Geil!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kein Ausschüttgerät an der Milch?
> 
> Der Teller is Geil!!


Genau 

Ich kenne es ja auch noch so mit Schere 




...und bin nicht verdurstet. 


https://www.toepferei-kroener.de/


----------



## Crimson_ (29. August 2015)

Und ich dachte schon der Kaffee fehlt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2015)

Vor dem Urlaub noch bissle "trainingsreiz "aufbauen... Heute unter 40km aber 1700hm

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2015)

Sagt mal... was ist denn hier los? Alle am trainieren? ZZZ!
Mich hat gestern nacht der "Rappel gepackt": ich will wieder ein Racefully  das Flash ist gaut toll und alles aber es "kickt" micht net so wie mich das Epic als gekickt hat 
Jetzt bin ich dran mir einen gebrauchten carbon Scalpel Rahmen zu kaufen und das Flash um zu bauen. Sollte nur durch reines umschrauben auf ca 10,0kg kommen.


----------



## baloo (30. August 2015)

Mein neues:




Gestern den NPM gefahren und gleich PR!
Jetzt chilen und die Blasen vom Chaschauna kurieren!


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2015)

@nopain-nogain : gute Entscheidung! Wenn man die Wahl hat bzw. die Wahl treffen kann, definitiv pro Fully. Gerade da wo Du wohnst, hast ja genügend Möglichkeiten, es auszufahren. Und bei Langstrecken Marathons muss es auch kein Nachteil sein.

@baloo : wäre ich dieses Jahr NBM gefahren, hätte ich mir für C. alte Turnschuhe ans Oberrohr gebunden. Oben dann an der Verpflegung wieder entsorgen. Wirklich geiles Rennen. Musste bei mir aber Neustadt weichen. Ich darf nur ein Rennen pro Monat fahren.

Heute mit den Jungs vom örtlichen Radsportverein mit dem Rennrad eine fast ganztages Runde mit viel Höhenmeter rüber nach Tirol. Große Runde ins Sellraintal. So im Pulk macht Rennradfahren richtig Spaß. Man fühlt sich wie ein Büffel in der Herde. Die Zweideutigkeit meiner Aussage ist beabsichtigt.

Die bereiten sich alle darauf vor: http://www.alpen-traum.com/endura-alpen-traum-homepage-text-de.892796.htm

Bin ja jetzt kein Fan von Ötztalmarathon und so, aber das hört sich ganz interessant an. Vielleicht 2016.


----------



## baloo (30. August 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wäre ich dieses Jahr NBM gefahren, hätte ich mir für C. alte Turnschuhe ans Oberrohr gebunden. Oben dann an der Verpflegung wieder entsorgen. Wirklich geiles Rennen. Musste bei mir aber Neustadt weichen. Ich darf nur ein Rennen pro Monat fahren.


Die Idee mit den Turnschuhen hat schon einer gehabt, dachte zuerst was das sein sol auf seinem Oberrohr, und irgendwann kam er von hinten locker trabend an mir vorbei.
Wobei man dieses Jahr sehr viel fahren konnte.


----------



## maddda (31. August 2015)

So das war gestern ein Erfolgreicher Tag.  Haben den mixed Zweier in SPA gewonnen Bei den Herren wären wir immernoch auf 9/27 gewesen War ein verdammt geiles Rennen und hat riesig spaß gemacht...nur zu warm wars

Einziger  bitterer Beigeschmack. Keine Siegerehrung für die mixed Teams, obwohl genug am Start warenNoch bitterer: Keine Siegerehrung für die Solo Damen...die haben einfach nur 1er 2er 4er 8er geehrt, egal in welcher konstellation. In der Ergebnisliste tauchen aber alle Kategorien (Damen, Herren, Mixed) richtig auf...Wenn ihr mich fragt eine riesen Sauerei


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. August 2015)

Du räumst ja schön ab 

Bei den Temperaturen habe ich dich wahrscheinlich übertroffen... 
BadmintonTurnier in einer Blechdachhalle ohne Durchzug, damit die Bälle nicht abgelenkt werden.
Meine Schweißtücher waren nass als hätte ich geduscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2015)

So... gebrauchter scalpel Team und Monarch fullsprint gekauft
Wenn ich Glück habe kann ich am Samstag basteln 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. August 2015)

oh wird bestimmt wieder ne schönes Bike bin gespannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2015)

Ich hoffe auch, dass alles klappt... Habe aber nach jedem Rennen gemotzt, dass ich das epic vermisst habe /brauchen hätte können. 
Das scalpel hat dann zwar einen manuellen lockout, aber sollte mit der lefty perfekt passen, 1:1 um zu bauen und laut Liste 10,07kg wiegen... Ich bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

Hat das Scalpel denn nicht haargenau das gleiche Problem bei der Geometrie wie das Epic?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. August 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> oh wird bestimmt wieder ne schönes Bike bin gespannt



Na Inselaner, wieder gut @ Home angekommen?!

Und, schon wieder Lust auf Berge fahren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Hat das Scalpel denn nicht haargenau das gleiche Problem bei der Geometrie wie das Epic?


Nope, eine User hat mir die Position der Sattel klemmung bei meiner Sitzhöhe relativ zum innenlager gemessen. Sollte noch 2cm besser als beim flash passen... Jetzt lass mir doch meine Hoffnung! Zur Not muss es der Placebo Effekt richten 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

...oder eine verkehrt herum eingebaute Setback-Stütze .


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2015)

Du weißt, dass ich vor nichts zurück schrecke 

Aber eigentlich will ich schon die vorhandene 1600 Token fahren.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> ...oder eine verkehrt herum eingebaute Setback-Stütze .



das ist dann eine forward stütze.
warte, neue marktidee!


----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist dann eine forward stütze.
> warte, neue marktidee!



Gibt's beim Triathlon leider schon lange .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2015)

Wollte ich auch schreiben... Hatte ich damals sogar geschaut, hab aber keine leichte in 30.9 gefunden... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Guten Tag Allerseits 

Isses bei euch auch so heiß?


----------



## maddda (1. September 2015)

Gestern wars hier brütend heiß...heute schüttet es schon den ganzen Tag...


----------



## Crimson_ (1. September 2015)

Und ich fahre sogar Reifen auf der freien Rolle platt


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und ich fahre sogar Reifen auf der freien Rolle platt



...du musst die Rollen ohne Stacheln nehmen... das sind die besten


----------



## Crimson_ (1. September 2015)

Oh. Das habe ich nicht gewusst


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2015)

Könnte klotzen...der Verkäufer hat bei der Hausnummer meines Vaters den Zusatz “a“ weg gelassen...jetzt geht es zu ihm zurück und ich baue am Samstag nix zusammen 
Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob ich mache Woche noch gut nächstes Wochenende das Wettkampfrad umbaute... :kotz:!!!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2015)

Klappt ja wie geschmiert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. September 2015)

Das kommt mir alles so bakannt vor. Ganz klar Murphy's Law.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. September 2015)

Kagge sowas!!! Naja passiert...

Hab bis gerade eben bei meiner aktuellen Hausarbeit die RächtsCHraibunK geprüft...jez is mir müde


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Könnte klotzen...der Verkäufer hat bei der Hausnummer meines Vaters den Zusatz “a“ weg gelassen...jetzt geht es zu ihm zurück und ich baue am Samstag nix zusammen
> Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob ich mache Woche noch gut nächstes Wochenende das Wettkampfrad umbaute... :kotz:!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk




Uuuuuh, da bin ich ganz bei dir, Sascha! 
Bei sowas bin ich die Ungeduld in Person. Auch wenn der Inhalt wegen weiterer fehlender Teile sowieso noch rumliegen würde..  EGAL!

Kommt der Rahmen hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## maddda (3. September 2015)

Warte auch jez schon seit ein paar wochen auf den Milebasattel Bin auch shcon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. September 2015)

So, gepackt.  Morgen geht´s in den Pfälzerwald / Bikehostel.
Eben noch den neuen Edge eingerichtet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Uuuuuh, da bin ich ganz bei dir, Sascha!
> Bei sowas bin ich die Ungeduld in Person. Auch wenn der Inhalt wegen weiterer fehlender Teile sowieso noch rumliegen würde..  EGAL!
> 
> Kommt der Rahmen hier aus dem Forum?



Ja, ist der scalpel aus dem Bikemarkt, der mit alu pbr Lefty und fix Dämpfer verkauft werden sollte. Ich habe aber nur den Rahmen genommen und parallel hier im Bikemarkt einen Monarch xx mit einem FullSprint Hebel gekauft.
Passender Weise ist jetzt auch noch mein Opi Schaft von Rückruf/Umbau betroffen...Ich glaub in Furtwangen werde ich mit zaboo und Reba am Start stehen

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2015)

Moin.


Ja, den Rückruf habe ich auch gelesen. Betrifft auch das von mir aufgebaute Tannenwald,.bzw. den OPI davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab bis gerade eben bei meiner aktuellen Hausarbeit die RächtsCHraibunK geprüft...jez is mir müde


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 





...ist glaube ich ne Studie über mich


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. September 2015)

Aber die linke Seite?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Aber die linke Seite?!


Passt genau zu meiner Frau  
...gut, sie schafft es schon bis 6:30 zum losgehen.


----------



## baloo (4. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, gepackt.  Morgen geht´s in den Pfälzerwald / Bikehostel.
> Eben noch den neuen Edge eingerichtet.


Edge 25?


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. September 2015)

Bei uns ists genau andersrum! 
Grauenhafter Morgenmuffel


----------



## Crimson_ (4. September 2015)

Wenn wichtige Dinge im Leben sind (wie Rennen fahren) kann ich auch früh aufstehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2015)

Da ich den leonardi habe bin ich glaube ich save 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da ich den leonardi habe bin ich glaube ich save


Ob du bei der Optik save bist...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2015)

Ich finde cnc geil  und wart mal mein scalpel ab 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

Von der CNC-Optik habe ich nicht geredet. Geht ganz konkret um Leonardi


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2015)

sag mir einen schoeneren -25 Grad Vorbau?


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

In 1 1/8 " Jeder x-beliebige Vorbau mit -25 °, der weder von Leonardi noch von AX Lightness kommt.
Beim Headshok-Maß sieht's dann natürlich anders aus


----------



## mete (4. September 2015)

Es gibt ja die normalen Headshok-Vorbauten bis -35°, mit Lefty SL-Schaftrohr (90g) ist das sogar auch nicht schwerer, als ein OPI


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die normalen Headshok-Vorbauten bis -35°


Stimmt ja... Also, es gibt sie.
q. e. d.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2015)

Quellen? Das Opi Zeug ist massiv in meiner Gunst gesunken!


----------



## mete (4. September 2015)

Vorbauten gibt es bei dr.cannondale, sind aber nicht günstig, ansonsten immer mal wieder bei ebay oder bei jedem CD-Händler. Das SL-Schaftrohr ist schon schwerer zu finden, das normale ist aber auch "nur" 25g-30g schwerer. Es gibt auch Headshok-Schaftrohre für 1.5, nur gibt es da imho an Vernünftigem auch nur CD-Vorbauten und sonst nur Klötze .


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2015)

Der hat immerhin -20 °...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2015)

...die haben mindestens +100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2015)

Sooo...da der Rahmen noch fehlt habe ich die guide rs mal grob ans flash geworfen.
Die Bastard bremse (X0, x9 und x9 Trail mischmasch) und das graue x9 Typen sind ans zaboo gekommen, das ist jetzt wieder schön schwarz.
Die guide macht ca 50 mehr Gewicht zur Bastard bremse, aber dafür muss ich mir vor alpenmarathons nicht immer erst überlegen, ob die bremse reicht.
Die Kleinteile und der Monarch xx fullSprint sind auch da. Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen...

Ich denk ich bleibe erstmal beim opi schaft mit dem leonardi -25er. Mir gefällt er. Ob ich den Gabel expander unten rein mache muss ich mal in mich gehen. Auch mal sehen, was r2bike u dem Thema in Erfahrung bringt...der Rückruf ist ja nur in Kombination mit dem opi Vorbau. Das man den leonardi zusammen drückt will ich nicht wirklich glauben 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. September 2015)

Bin auch am Schrauben und viel am verkaufen.
Das ragley wird entweder ner frischzellenkur unterzogen oder ich bau was neues. Je nachdem wie ich einige Teile verkauft bekomme...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. September 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Edge 25?


1000er


----------



## mete (5. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich denk ich bleibe erstmal beim opi schaft mit dem leonardi -25er. Mir gefällt er. Ob ich den Gabel expander unten rein mache muss ich mal in mich gehen. Auch mal sehen, was r2bike u dem Thema in Erfahrung bringt...der Rückruf ist ja nur in Kombination mit dem opi Vorbau. Das man den leonardi zusammen drückt will ich nicht wirklich glauben



Der Leonardi ist an der Stelle genauso dimensioniert, wie jeder andere OPI auch, die Durchmesser sind ja durch Lager und Schaft vorgegeben. Da wird aber auch nichts "zusammengedrückt", das Problem, das Cannondale ausgemacht haben will ist, dass der Schaft am Gewinde angeblich ermüdungsanfällig ist und wenn der dort bricht, kann das auch die Gabel zerlegen ("Testing has shown that the nature of the connection between the base of the OPI stem and the top of the steering tube results in a reduced fatigue life."). Beides halte ich für Unsinn. Der Schaft wird an der Stelle quasi nicht belastet und selbst wenn er dort bräche, klappt das Rad nicht zusammen, wo sollen die Einzelteile denn auch hin? Der Vorbau wird durch die obere Lefty-Klemme im Steuerrohr gehalten und der Schaft durch die untere, das Mittelstück bräuchte man im Fahrbetrieb quasi gar nicht. Vermutlich hat irgendein "Spezialist" die OPI-Einheit einzeln getestet und nicht im Rad verbaut, dann ist so eine Konstruktion natürlich unterdimensioniert, aber im System Fahrrad kann da imho rein gar nichts passieren. Der Tausch der Klemmschrauben an der Lefty erschließt sich mir auch nicht, aber ich habe da eh seit Jahren Titanschrauben verbaut, weil die Originaldinger rosten wie verrückt. Das ist aber natürlich alles nur meine Meinung und die soll niemanden davon abhalten, diese komische Klemme und die Schrauben nachzurüsten .


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2015)

Meine rosten gar net  
Wenn der Vorbau komplett ohne Spacer verbaut ist, ist das Gewinde meiner Meinung nach auch unter dem Klemm bereich. Zudem ist es voll ausgefuellt, weil man den Schaft ja max rein geschraubt hat.
Hat man allerdings 4 Spacer verbaut ist da das halbe Gewinde des Vorbaus leer und die Klemmung ist auch genau da... das koennte dann vllt auch duenn werden... so in 1000 Jahren wenn ein Gorilla die Bruecke mit 20 NM anzieht 
Das die Brueckenklemmung die einzige "Schwachstelle" der Lefty ist, ist aber bekannt. Hat mir mal ein Servicemitarbeiter gesagt: die einzigen Leftys die wirklich mechanisch kaputt gegangen sind, waren welche die mit Untermass schaft und zu viel Drehmoment montiert wurden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meine rosten gar net
> Wenn der Vorbau komplett ohne Spacer verbaut ist, ist das Gewinde meiner Meinung nach auch unter dem Klemm bereich. Zudem ist es voll ausgefuellt, weil man den Schaft ja max rein geschraubt hat.
> Hat man allerdings 4 Spacer verbaut ist da das halbe Gewinde des Vorbaus leer und die Klemmung ist auch genau da... das koennte dann vllt auch duenn werden... so in 1000 Jahren wenn ein Gorilla die Bruecke mit 20 NM anzieht
> Das die Brueckenklemmung die einzige "Schwachstelle" der Lefty ist, ist aber bekannt. Hat mir mal ein Servicemitarbeiter gesagt: die einzigen Leftys die wirklich mechanisch kaputt gegangen sind, waren welche die mit Untermass schaft und zu viel Drehmoment montiert wurden.


Bei dir kann auch nichts rosten, so oft wie du immer umbaust. 


Guten Morgen Allerseits und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2015)

Soll das nun negativ sein???  

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soll das nun negativ sein???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Nein!!! 
Ich hätte auch gern dein Elan zum umbauen und probieren... aber ich bin in der Hinsicht eine faule Sau geworden.


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Ha!

War auch fleißig Ragley is fast komplett zerlegt und einiges steht im Bikemarkt und in der Bucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2015)

Tadaaaa:




Aber ich bin tapfer,... Ich gehe jetzt erst 90 Minuten trainieren, mittag essen und dann im Keller schrauben und WM schauen 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Chick!


----------



## mete (5. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meine rosten gar net
> Wenn der Vorbau komplett ohne Spacer verbaut ist, ist das Gewinde meiner Meinung nach auch unter dem Klemm bereich. Zudem ist es voll ausgefuellt, weil man den Schaft ja max rein geschraubt hat.
> Hat man allerdings 4 Spacer verbaut ist da das halbe Gewinde des Vorbaus leer und die Klemmung ist auch genau da... das koennte dann vllt auch duenn werden... so in 1000 Jahren wenn ein Gorilla die Bruecke mit 20 NM anzieht
> Das die Brueckenklemmung die einzige "Schwachstelle" der Lefty ist, ist aber bekannt. Hat mir mal ein Servicemitarbeiter gesagt: die einzigen Leftys die wirklich mechanisch kaputt gegangen sind, waren welche die mit Untermass schaft und zu viel Drehmoment montiert wurden.



Wie gesagt, die Lefty ist nicht das von CD angesprochene Problem und am Vorbau wird nichts deformiert, egal, wieviele Spacer da drin sind. Neue Schrauben werden sie wohl nur mitliefern, weil die originalen kein Loctite drauf haben .


----------



## xeitto (5. September 2015)

Drück Dir die Daumen dass er länger hält als meiner - ist ja auch das 2012er Modell, oder?

Ach ja, mich gibts noch, aber erst Urlaub und jetzt jobmäßig voll eingespannt. Urlaub war übrigens ein geiler Roadtrip mit Enduro + DH - Brandnertal - Serfaus - Nauders - Latsch - Kronplatz - WC Val di Sole (zuschauen und bisschen biken) - Livigno - Lenzerheide


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Boah geil!!!!Das klingt nach Spaß.

Würde gerne auch mal wieder richtig in den Urlaub fahren. Das letzte Mal war eine Woche Pfingsten in die Vogesen letztes Jahr. Mehr als die Kurztrips zu den Rennen lässt die Uni nicht zu. IWie sind immer irgendwelche Termine...


----------



## xeitto (5. September 2015)

War auch sehr geil. Leider an 10 von 17 Tagen Regen, aber zum Glück selten während wir auf dem Bike waren.

Uni? Damals war ich die ganzen Semesterferien als RR-Guide auf Sizilien  Musst halt Sport studieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2015)

Hört sich gut an! 
Ich hoffe auch das er hält. Der Verkäufer ist aber sehr nett und sagte gleich, dass wir Garantie über ihn machen können, sollte es Probleme geben. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> War auch sehr geil. Leider an 10 von 17 Tagen Regen, aber zum Glück selten während wir auf dem Bike waren.
> 
> Uni? Damals war ich die ganzen Semesterferien als RR-Guide auf Sizilien  Musst halt Sport studieren


Chrrr. Wenn ich mal irgendeine andere Sportart könnte. Ich kann nur alles, was iwe mit als erster ankommen oder Gewichten zu tun hat. In allem anderen versage ich immer grandios


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Oo mal schauen was mit Kulhavy los is


----------



## xeitto (5. September 2015)

Wär geil wenn der Fumic den Cink noch holt


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Ja... Sieht aber nicht so aus... So wie Cink die "Wand" hochgefahren is...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

Für Zweidreitagestouren ... weil die so schön grün sind konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Crimson_ (5. September 2015)

Sieht gar nicht so dreckig aus wie es war. Der Siff stand schon in den Schuhen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sieht gar nicht so dreckig aus wie es war. Der Siff stand schon in den Schuhen


Dafür ist der Wald jetzt ein bisschen sauberer. 
Hier hat es auch nachmittags angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Hier kommt gerade die Sonne raus. Sitz grad auf der Rolle... Nur noch 45 min


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2015)

funktionieren bei euch die replays der xc rennen?

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-568/cross-country-finals-men


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

Nee 

Wollte mir eben noch das Damenrennen angucken. Hatte ich verpasst weil ich gegrillt hab^^


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2015)

das typische bild, wenn mal gegrillt wird. es regnet ...

war 2,5 stunden im wald spielen. war matschig, aber hat spaß gemacht.
muss mich ja für nächsten samstag vorbereiten.

das hat der philipp ja auch großes vor.


----------



## Metrum (5. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Für Zweidreitagestouren ... weil die so schön grün sind konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


Ach clever Jens! Alle Taschen haste deiner Frau ans Rad gebaut!


----------



## maddda (5. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> das typische bild, wenn mal gegrillt wird. es regnet ...
> 
> war 2,5 stunden im wald spielen. war matschig, aber hat spaß gemacht.
> muss mich ja für nächsten samstag vorbereiten.
> ...


Bin auch schon gepspannt Mal schauen was so geht...Das Fahrerfeld kann ich garnet einschätzen wegen den ganzen Juns vom Sforz Rose Cup


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2015)

Sooo erstes kellerbild:




Morgen testen, bin gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

Hallo Veikko 
...du hast es wiedermal durchschaut. Ist aber auch gerecht, bei der Menge an Klamotten die sie mitnimmt. 
Hoffentlich hält das Kunststoffgedöhns von Thule auch eine Weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin auch schon gepspannt Mal schauen was so geht...Das Fahrerfeld kann ich garnet einschätzen wegen den ganzen Juns vom Sforz Rose Cup


spreken allemaal Nederlands


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo erstes kellerbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann doch nicht so lange Beine haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. September 2015)

der fährt doch mit 50% sag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2015)

40er stütze 10,3cm im Rahmen. Cdale verlangt 9cm. Alles gut. Aber auf dem Bild sieht es echt krass aus... 

Ob der Sattel weit genug vorne ist wird sich morgen zeigen... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (6. September 2015)

Moin allerseits,

ich hab da mal ne kurze Frage an euch rennerfahrene CC Biker. Ich fahre die nächsten 2 Sonntage jeweils ein Marathonrennen (40 km Distanz) und habe mich gerade gefragt wie ich jetzt die Woche davor radfahrmäßig so gestalte. Wie macht ihr das? Nochmal ordentlich trainieren oder ausruhen? Ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen bisschen wenig gemacht und habe jetzt aber Zeit zum biken.

So ein paar Sachen hab ich schonmal gehört (Vorbelastung, keine harten Intervalle,...) aber da hab ich eigentlich keine Ahnung von.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## baloo (6. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo erstes kellerbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht, nur das rot der Rovals passt nicht so!


----------



## lolobo4 (6. September 2015)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne kurze Frage an euch rennerfahrene CC Biker. Ich fahre die nächsten 2 Sonntage jeweils ein Marathonrennen (40 km Distanz) und habe mich gerade gefragt wie ich jetzt die Woche davor radfahrmäßig so gestalte. Wie macht ihr das? Nochmal ordentlich trainieren oder ausruhen? Ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen bisschen wenig gemacht und habe jetzt aber Zeit zum biken.
> 
> ...


http://www.radsport-rennrad.de/fitness/vor-dem-sturm


----------



## maddda (6. September 2015)

So eben CP20 Test gefahren. 338,39Watt @ 74,6kg über 20min. am 1.5 hatte ich 333,24 bei 74,0. Also Gewicht ist bis auf die normalen Schwankungen gleich und ich hab 5,14 Watt mehr

Ist nicht die Welt, aber dafür, dass ich am 1.5 nur eine Mittelstrecke in den Beinen hatte isses ganz gut. Hab ja jetzt schon 46,3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit in Rennen...

Immerhin sind es grandiose 0,033Watt/kg mehrMühsam ernährt sich das Murmeltier





Till_Mann schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne kurze Frage an euch rennerfahrene CC Biker. Ich fahre die nächsten 2 Sonntage jeweils ein Marathonrennen (40 km Distanz) und habe mich gerade gefragt wie ich jetzt die Woche davor radfahrmäßig so gestalte. Wie macht ihr das? Nochmal ordentlich trainieren oder ausruhen? Ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen bisschen wenig gemacht und habe jetzt aber Zeit zum biken.
> 
> ...



Hier muss man sich erstmal vorstellen

Naja du musst dir halt eins vor Augen führen. Reißen tust du jetzt mit Training nicht mehr viel. Kannst aber deine Form noch durch zu große Umfänge in den Keller fahren. Tapern ist so eine Sache. Da ist auch jeder individuell. Jeder reagiert anders. Es hat sich bewährt die umfänge zu reduzieren und die Intensität ähnlich hoch zu halten. Die letzten 2-3Tage vorm Rennen ruhig angehen lassen. Auch da reagiert jeder anders. Man kann sich auch zu tode Tapern und hat dann das gefühl, dass man am Renntag nicht ausse Puschen kommt.

Zum Thema Vorbelastung: Da gibt es so viele Meinungen, wie Sportler. Habe selbst beides ausprobiert. Wenn Samstag Rennen war, dann bin ich Donnerstags nen lockere Ründchen gefahren und hab dann Freitags Pause gemacht. Oder halt Donnerstag rumliegen Freitags Pause und dann Samstags Rennen. MEINE Ergebnisse haben sich nicht sonderlich unterschieden.
Wenn die Rennen kürzer sind und schneller sind, dann halte ich eine Vorbelastung für sinnvoll. Bei einer Langstrecke habe ich persönlich lieber den Tag vorher ruhe.

Bei einem kurzen Rennen mit 40km kann das durchaus Sinn machen. Da fährt man ja eh sogut wie die ganze Zeit an der Grenze.

Wie geasagt alles persönliche Erfahrungen. Jeder is da anders.


----------



## Till_Mann (6. September 2015)

Na, dann möchte ich mich nachträglich doch mal vorstellen.

Ich bin 25, komme aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet, bin in den letztes Zügen meines Maschinenbaustudiums und fahre von Rennrad (seit letztem Jahr) bis Downhill (seit 2007) eigentlich alles was 2 Räder hat und Spaß macht. Seit ich in Darmstadt studiere aber immer mehr Touren und eben auch immer mal wieder Hardtail dank des knackigen Niveaus der Unisportgruppe. 

Letztes Jahr bin ich dann zum ersten mal ein Marathon mitgefahren, was mit einer gerissenen Kette nach 4 km geendet ist (Bin dann mit ner Stunde Verspätung noch fertig gefahren und habe mein Ziel, nicht Letzter zu werden, noch erreicht.). Dieses Jahr kam ich nach Knieproblemen im Winter mit einer riesigen Motivation für meine Verhältnisse richtig viel auf das Rad und hab neben zwei Bike-Urlauben auch Zuhause richtig trainieren können. Im Juni bin ich bei der Hochschulmeisterschaft in der Amateurklasse dann mein zweites Rennen auch deutlich erfolgreicher gefahren (XCE und XCO). Wegen des Studiums komme ich jetzt erst wieder dazu mal ein Rennen zu fahren und wage mich noch nicht an die Langdistanz, da ich soetwas einfach noch nie gefahren bin (Auch wenn es mir eigentlich besser liegt).

Ansonsten bin ich im Verein Trailsurfer-Rheinhessen aktiv. Wir sind erst 2 Jahre alt und haben noch eine recht überschaubare Anzahl von Mitgliedern, aber eine Menge Spaß. Dort werden auch immer mal wieder Rennberichte gepostet, ihr könnt gerne mal vorbeischauen.

Gruß, Till


----------



## Till_Mann (6. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. September 2015)

Dann haben wir uns sicher in Haltern gesehen.

Also ich fahre am Tag vor dem Rennen ~60min locker und knalle ein paar Anstiege hoch. Dient auch gleichzeitig als Material Check.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2015)

Das scalpel ist fertig, getestet und für gut befunden! 












10,4kg

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (6. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das scalpel ist fertig, getestet und für gut befunden!




Klingt jetzt von deiner Seite nicht richtig euphorisch! Mach uns mal keine Sorgen.

Sieht aber ganz schick aus, ein schwarzer Monarch wäre noch das i Tüpfelchen 

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2015)

Doch, sehr gut... Bin guter Dinge das es DAS wird! 
Auf der ersten Runde keine Schmerzen, gut druck und 2 bergauf KOM 
Bergab auch geil, obwohl der Dämpfer nicht 100% auf ging. Muss den fullsprint nochmal entlüften. 
Das il rad liegt top und macht echt richtig Spaß! Der glaub wir werden Freunde 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (6. September 2015)

Muss ehrlich gesagt sagen, dass mir die Farbkombi nicht wirklich gefällt. Das rot müsste weg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2015)

Ist an dem Felgen aber unter dem Lack... Also gehe ich halt Not gedrungen auf krasse Kontraste 
Aber eigentlich frech, dass specci keine Felgen im cdale tauglichen Design macht 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (6. September 2015)

Endlich Bruni hats gemacht!!!
Und das beim wichtigsten Rennen im Jahr! Keiner hats mehr verdient wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2015)

danke, das downhill replay wollte ich eh nicht gucken.


----------



## Domowoi (6. September 2015)

@k_star Die Damen kannst dir trotzdem noch anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> danke, das downhill replay wollte ich eh nicht gucken.


Sorry

Gucks trotzdem


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2015)

die nur-bergab-fahrer gucke ich mir generell nicht an.


----------



## baloo (7. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ist an dem Felgen aber unter dem Lack... Also gehe ich halt Not gedrungen auf krasse Kontraste
> Aber eigentlich frech, dass specci keine Felgen im cdale tauglichen Design macht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Schau sonst mal im Speci Thread, da hat einer dies schon mal gemacht! 
Oder sonst Photoshop !


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2015)

Jaaa... aber ich bin kein Freund von Rassierklinge auf Carbon. Und ich muss sagen, ich finde es eigentlich ganz


----------



## baloo (7. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jaaa... aber ich bin kein Freund von Rassierklinge auf Carbon. Und ich muss sagen, ich finde es eigentlich ganz


Naja ... aber ich geb dir recht, zumindest nicht Null Acht Fünfzehn !


----------



## help (7. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> Gucks trotzdem


Gestern hab ich es auch angesehen, war eigentlich ganz witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> die nur-bergab-fahrer gucke ich mir generell nicht an.


Und ich dachte ich hätte Ironie gefunden


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

45 Sachen über ein längeres Stück und das mit Packtaschen und Frau im Nacken... 
War aber auch ordentlich Wind in unserer Gegend.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2015)

45 km/h? Tandem gehtschon einiges... doppelte Power, aber nur das 1,5x des Luftwiederstands. Ich hatte immer Spass auf dem Tandem. Gerade auch beim Strassentrainingslager auf Malle 

Gerade noch ne Ladung Sponser Futter und 2 160er Centerline Bremsscheiben bestellt, da das Scalpel min 160er hinten braucht (der 140mm Adapter ist Fumic only :/).


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2015)

Krass war,  wie laut die Reifen über den Asphalt rollten. Wir waren so schnell wie der Rückenwind und dadurch war es an sich sehr still, bis auf das Rollgeräusch und das Schnaufen meiner Frau. 
So ungefähr muss es auch beim Ballonfahren sein...herrlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2015)

Würdet ihr euch sowas kaufen?
Ich bin nah dran. 
So lässt sich schnell der Flüssigkeitsstand überprüfen.
Aufmachen muss man auch irgendwann mal um die festen Reste raus zu holen aber sonst wär es so schon genial.
Leider sehr teuer und man braucht für jedes Rad das Ventil.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=141884


----------



## maddda (7. September 2015)

Nee viel zu teuer
Ich bau einfach mal immer das Laufrad aus schüttel kurz und wens plätschert is alles gut...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. September 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. September 2015)

Ich hab auch geschüttelt...hat auch geplätschert und dann.... Platten 
Ich habe dann zur wartenden Truppe , wir waren gerade auf dem Sonnenbergtrail, gesagt: ist gleich wieder dicht, ich fahre schlauchlos 
Ging aber nicht... zu wenig Milch und ein schönes Gebilde im Reifen. Natürlich keine Ersatzmilch mit, also Schlauch rein gemacht. 

War schon etwas peinlich


----------



## baloo (8. September 2015)

Moin Männer
hab eine Frage zu nicht verwendeten Zugöffnungen im Rahmen, verschliesst ihr die, falls ja, was nehmt ihr da. Beim meinem Speci lassen sich Blinddeckel draufschrauben, nur beim Hardtail (China) werden die Züge wie im Bild in die Öffnungen leicht reingesteckt.





@ Sasha: beim Googeln nach obigen Bild gefunden!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2015)

MORGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!
Ich hab die Loecher fuer den Umwerferzug am Zaboo mit schwarzem Tape zu gemacht.
Gestern Abend habe ich noch schnell den Lockout des Monarch entlueftet, ging keine 5 Minuten und jetzt tut er wie er soll 
Heute Morgen dann mit dem Scalpel zur Arbeit,... jetzt steht es unten am Staender und ich bin nervoes. Gegen Diebstahl ist es ja versichert, aber wenn einer seinen Bock drauf wirft? Naja, dem Zaboo und dem Flash ist auch nie was passiert und ich muss heute nochmal drauf trainieren, sonst kann ich nicht mit ruhigem Gewissen am Sonntag damit an Start gehen.
Vor dem los fahren noch schnell Knielot gemessen: sieht gut aus und ich fuehl mich auch echt woh lauf dem Rad 

Vielleicht kann ich heute Mittag beim Fahren mal 1-2 gescheite Bilder machen (ich mache die Linse auch sauber ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (8. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab die Loecher fuer den Umwerferzug am Zaboo mit schwarzem Tape zu gemacht.


Einfachste Lösung, aber nicht grad Hochdruckreiniger tauglich, oder verwendest du ein Konradspecialkleber (bekannt aus Pipi Langstrumpf ) Tape?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2015)

DuctTape... und Hochdruckreiniger brauch ich net! Ich hab das dabei:




(https://r2-bike.com/aqua2go-reinigungsgeraet)
Sehr gut das Teil, Akku und Wasser reichen fuer 2 Raeder und den Fahrer freuts


----------



## baloo (8. September 2015)

Das Duct Tape könnte halten, wusste gar nicht dass es dies auch in schwarz gibt, bis dato nur immer in silber gesehen.
Aber Lustig für was man das alles brauchen kann, schau mal hier  !!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich habe das Loch offen gelassen... Durchzug im Rahmen damit er nicht schwitzt 
Aber in deinem Fall ist Tape ausreichend. 
So einen echten Hochdruckreiniger nehme ich nicht mehr für's Fahrrad außer so ein Teil wie der Sascha und der Philipp... aber seiner ist schon kaputt. 
Nächste Woche Stoneman Miriquidi mit Tandem


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Stoneman Miriquidi mit Tandem


Gold oder Silber? Ich könnt' auch schon wieder


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gold oder Silber? Ich könnt' auch schon wieder


Bronze... wird oder soll eine Genußtour werden, sozusagen silberne Hochzeitsreise mit meiner Goldmarie. 
Gold und Silber habe ich ja schon auf dem Sockel.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. September 2015)

Moin!


Ich hab die Zugführung mit Klebedichtband (so Popelmasse, auch Affenkit genannt / KFZ Bereich) verschlossen.
Lässt sich bei Bedarf wieder entfernen. 
Ähnlich wie Knete, grob gesagt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Ich hab die Zugführung mit Klebedichtband (so Popelmasse, auch Affenkit genannt / KFZ Bereich) verschlossen.
> ...


Moin 
...bei dem schönen glatten Lochrand würde ich Klebeband nehmen, sei denn im Loch ist Platz für Knete... nich das sie immer reinrutscht. 
Bei so einer Einlasstülle dann Knete.


----------



## maddda (8. September 2015)

Moin!

Zu Hause nehm ich immer nen Gartenschlauch...dafür is der ja da

Gestern hatte ich irgendwie den ganzen Tag einen Kopp wien Rathaus und schlecht war mir auch noch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  KA warum..und nein gesoffen hatte ich net



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DuctTape... und Hochdruckreiniger brauch ich net! Ich hab das dabei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau den haben wir auch. Unserer ist unten am Anschluss kaputtgegangen. Reparieren ging iwe auch nicht mehr

Jez gehts gleich erstmal in die Muckibude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2015)

Sooo... ich muss sagen der Bock macht Spass. Ich habe nur das gefuehl das es etwas ueber das Vorderrad schiebt. Und ich hab gaaanz leichte Geraeuche beim Treten. 




(der Sattel ist nicht sooo steil nach vorne! Das Rad steht schraeg!)


----------



## xeitto (9. September 2015)

Gegen Schieben kann ein etwas höherer Vorbau helfen. Wenn Du sonst damit zurecht kommst... so wars bei mir.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2015)

Hae??? Wie das? Mit dem Niedrigen bekomem ich doch mehr Druck und somit mehr Grip aufs Vorderrad???
Vom Sitzen her fuehlt es sich perfekt an! Habe aber auch noch bissle an der Daempfer/Lefty Daempfung rumspielen muessen...


----------



## maddda (9. September 2015)

Moin!

Laut Sendungsverfolgung kommt heute der Milebasattel...

Schaue gerade, dass ich die Teile vom ragley verkauft bekomme. Radl is komplett zerlegt. Da muss was neues her


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... ich muss sagen der Bock macht Spass. Ich habe nur das gefuehl das es etwas ueber das Vorderrad schiebt. Und ich hab gaaanz leichte Geraeuche beim Treten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So'n Scalpel wäre ja auch mal was für mich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...endlich  mal angenehme 11 'C


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... ich muss sagen der Bock macht Spass. Ich habe nur das gefuehl das es etwas ueber das Vorderrad schiebt. Und ich hab gaaanz leichte Geraeuche beim Treten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist der Lenkwinkel minimal anders, da musst du dich erst dran gewöhnen. 
So wie das Epic wird es nicht laufen können. 



maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Laut Sendungsverfolgung kommt heute der Milebasattel...
> 
> Schaue gerade, dass ich die Teile vom ragley verkauft bekomme. Radl is komplett zerlegt. Da muss was neues her



Das arme Ragley... hebe es auf für deine Kinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2015)

Ja, ich finde es bis jetzt echt cool! Bergauf und im Flachen den FullSprint zu, dann bewegt sich der Daempfer im Sag und die Gabel macht vllt noch 2cm suuuuper straff aber beides wippt null.
Dann fuer bergab auf machen und es liegt echt gut. nur in den Kurven komtm mir es noch etwas schwammig vor, aber ich denk das bekomme ich noch hin.
10,4kg ist auch ok und die Sitzposition wuerde ich nach 2x fahren wie Arsch auf Eimer beschreiben


----------



## mete (9. September 2015)

Mich hat man "früher" für so eine Sattelposition immer ausgelacht, inzwischen fahren sie am Fully viele so . Achja, damals hat CD auch noch schöne Räder gebaut 







Inzwischen würde ich wohl nur noch ein Fully kaufen, wenn jemand mal einen vernünftigen Sitzwinkel (74,5° oder darüber) einplanen würde, die aktuellen Geometrien sind für mich unfahrbar.


----------



## mete (9. September 2015)

doppelt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

Am Tandem knarzt beim straffen reintreten auch irgendwas am Hinterbau. Ich vermute das die Achsaufnahmen durch den Regen im Vinschgau und die Regenautofahrt trocken/fettfrei sind. 
Die Hinterbaulager (sind immer 2 Kugellager nebeneinander pro Lager) habe ich kontrolliert und neu gefettet. Die sehen aus und laufen noch  wie am ersten Tag... hätte ich so nicht gedacht. 
Jedenfalls knarzt der Hinterbau noch ... hoffentlich ist nirgends ein Riss den ich noch nicht entdeckt habe. 
Werde die Ausfallenden nochmal leicht fetten... hoffentlich ist dann Ruhe. Beim normalen treten und rollen, auch wenn wir auf dem Rad rumwippen, hört man nichts. 
Naja, immer was zu tun.


----------



## maddda (9. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Mich hat man "früher" für so eine Sattelposition immer ausgelacht, inzwischen fahren sie am Fully viele so . Achja, damals hat CD auch noch schöne Räder gebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is wohl wahr. Das, was die fullys aber oft unfahrbar macht ist dieser verdammte Knick im sitzrohr... Nur damit man mit den kürzesten kettenstreben am Markt werben kann. Völliger Bullsh**

Mein Outland hat nen 74er sitzwinkel ohne Knick und 450er Streben. Und es ist für'n 29er verdammt agil


----------



## baloo (9. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Mich hat man "früher" für so eine Sattelposition immer ausgelacht, inzwischen fahren sie am Fully viele so . Achja, damals hat CD auch noch schöne Räder gebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so eins hatte ich vor urzeiten auch mal! Im CD blau mit gelb!


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2015)

Sascha,... wo warstn Sonntag?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2015)

Daheim  scalpel testen und Family... Sry, aber ich hätte alleine hoch fahren müssen 

Das scalpel hat einen erschreckend steilen sitzwinkel. Da komme sogar ich weit genug vor 
Das epic hatte ja echt einen schrecklichen knick, dass scalpel ist da wesentlich gerader... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (9. September 2015)

Immerhin sind sie bei den neueren Enduros mal auf den Trichter mit steilen Sitzwinkeln gekommen. Ich hab hier ein '11 er Scott Genius, bei dem man quasi über der Hinterradnabe sitzt wegen diesem Knick im Sitzrohr.

@nopain-nogain : sehr schönes Scalpel!


----------



## mete (9. September 2015)

Jo, Scalpel ging vom Sitzwinkel her, könnte aber für meine Begriffe ruhig noch etwas steiler sein. Mir war da zuviel FW am Heck, hätte mir eher sowas wie das 26" Scalpel mit max 60-70mm FW gewünscht (Softtail).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. September 2015)

Leute ich glaub ich werd weich
Vor gut fünf Wochen hab ich ja beim Gewinnspiel von R2 bike nen Milebasattel gewonnen. Kam stmal vor wie als würde ich nen neuen Bentley bestellen. Carbon lieber UD, 90Grad oder oder oder. Bezug Comfort + oder Normal oder doch ganz ohne. Größe S M oder L???? 

Am Ende war dank super Beratung von R2 alles klar und wenn ich nicht gewonnen hätte, dann würde mal eben der Gegenwert von gut sechs Tankfüllungen auf der Rechnung stehen

Geil geworden isser!!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. September 2015)

Nich schlecht, hoffe der Hintern sagt Selbiges!

@Sascha.. schade aber Family geht vor 
war auf jeden Fall ganz lustig.


----------



## maddda (9. September 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nich schlecht, hoffe der Hintern sagt Selbiges!
> 
> @Sascha.. schade aber Family geht vor
> war auf jeden Fall ganz lustig.


DAS hoffe ich auch. Wenn der net passt wäre es verdammt schade.

Richtig getestet wird nächste Woche. Heute und Freitag fahre ich das Hardtail, mit dem ich am Samstag Langstrecke fahre... Der soll ans Fully und mit nem neuen Sattel direkt ne Langstrecke fahren will ich nicht wirklich^^


----------



## xeitto (9. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hae??? Wie das? Mit dem Niedrigen bekomem ich doch mehr Druck und somit mehr Grip aufs Vorderrad???
> Vom Sitzen her fuehlt es sich perfekt an! Habe aber auch noch bissle an der Daempfer/Lefty Daempfung rumspielen muessen...


Wenns schiebt kann ja auch zu viel Druck drauf sein. So hatte ichs verstanden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2015)

Ich habe eher das Gefühl zu wenig gripp... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (9. September 2015)

Vorn mit mehr Sag fahren, längeren Vorbau und schmaleren Lenker montieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Vorn mit mehr Sag fahren, längeren Vorbau und schmaleren Lenker montieren


....und einen schwereren Helm aufsetzen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euch sowas kaufen?
> Ich bin nah dran.
> So lässt sich schnell der Flüssigkeitsstand überprüfen.
> Aufmachen muss man auch irgendwann mal um die festen Reste raus zu holen aber sonst wär es so schon genial.
> ...



Die Halbwertszeit der hier angesprochenen Themen ist brutal, wenn man da nicht innerhalb von einer Stunde reagiert ....

Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe absolut bei mir einen Bedarf dafür. Verstopfte Ventile nerven mich absolut. Hardere auch seit längerem mit dem Kauf. Aber mir ist es auch einfach zu teuer. Hätte ich nur einen LRS dann vielleicht, aber so ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

Ja das geht schnell hier 
...hält aber gut meine grauen Zellen auf trapp. 

Ich werde mir mal bei Gelegenheit solche Ventile mit bestellen. Vielleicht kann man sich den Sauger mit einer Entlüftungsspritze nachbauen... davon habe ich welche da. Die haben auch ein Ventil zum absperren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## maddda (10. September 2015)

Moin! 

Muss jetzt gleich erstmal zur Uni...Bücher wieder in die Bib bringen. Sonst häufen sich die überziehungsgebühren

Endlich tut sich bei meinen Verkäufen was. Schalthebel, Bremse, Sattelstütze und Schaltwerk hab ich schon wegbekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2015)

Ich hab mal geschaut was ein 3D gedruckter Garmin/GoPro Halter kostet... in Uk mit Versand > 60Euro :/
SuperstarComponents hat einen in Alu CNC gefraest -> out of Stock...
Das sieht irgendwie nach sau teurem K-Edge aus :/


----------



## maddda (10. September 2015)

Stimmt gibt momentan eigentlich keine preiswerte und vernünftige Alternative...

Hab auchn Kedge


----------



## Crimson_ (10. September 2015)

Was ist denn mit dem Halter von SRAM?


----------



## maddda (10. September 2015)

KA meiner war bei meiner Lampe dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2015)

Den Sram hab ich ja, aber ich will einen Halter, bei dem ich die GoPro drunter haengen kann. Sosnt bekomme ich mit dem Garmin vor dem Lenker (beim Leonardi Vorbau muss er da sogar hin) Platzprobleme mit der GoPo.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. September 2015)

Kannst du dir das Ding nicht selber bauen? Einfach eine kleine Gopro-Halterung mit längeren Schrauben unter die Garminhalterung geschraubt und fertig ist das Teil. 

Bzw. eine längere Schraube.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2015)

habe ich mir auch schon ueberlegt...


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> DAS hoffe ich auch. Wenn der net passt wäre es verdammt schade.
> 
> Richtig getestet wird nächste Woche. Heute und Freitag fahre ich das Hardtail, mit dem ich am Samstag Langstrecke fahre... Der soll ans Fully und mit nem neuen Sattel direkt ne Langstrecke fahren will ich nicht wirklich^^



LANGSTRECKE wo? Zufällig Vulkanbike in Daun?


----------



## maddda (10. September 2015)

Nee titmaringhausen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. September 2015)

Ah 3-Täler Marathon u.a. NRW Trophy. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## maddda (10. September 2015)

Jup genau.Danke

 Gibt aber leider keine Trophywertung auf der Langstrecke....


Nächstes Wochenende ist dann noch 24h von Wittenborn im 4er angesagt


----------



## Domowoi (10. September 2015)

@nopain-nogain Findest du denn im Internet das File für so einen Halter? Wenn du die Datei hast, kannst den Halter auch in Deutschland drucken lassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2015)

Wenn ich das File hätte...hier @Work haben wir auch einen 3d Drucker und wenn ich frage, darf ich da sich sicher ne Kleinigkeit drucken...aber ich hab es net

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## lolobo4 (10. September 2015)

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:691789





 
@nopain-nogain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. September 2015)

Oh Mann, gestern Nacht hat Tochter #1 durchgekotzt. Jetzt sitze ich mit #3 da. So bald ich aufstehe, geht es wieder los. Und so geht es schon seit Tagen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich Sonntag Rennen fahren, so viel zu meiner Senioren II Karriere ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2015)

Ooooo fühle mit dir... Aber ich bezweifele ernsthaft, dass du sonntag regnen fährst 
Drücke dir die Daumen! 

Das Video muss ich mal anschauen, merci 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. September 2015)

bin so am Ende, das war heute Nacht im Stundenrythmus. Sonntag werde ich wohl wirklich knicken. Wenn es gleich hier um die Ecke wäre, ja vielleicht, aber so lohnt sich der Aufwand mit Hinfahren nicht. 

Kaffee noch austrinken und dann die beiden anderen Kinder wecken.

Euch noch einen guten letzten Arbeitstag der Woche.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> bin so am Ende, das war heute Nacht im Stundenrythmus. Sonntag werde ich wohl wirklich knicken. Wenn es gleich hier um die Ecke wäre, ja vielleicht, aber so lohnt sich der Aufwand mit Hinfahren nicht.
> 
> Kaffee noch austrinken und dann die beiden anderen Kinder wecken.
> 
> Euch noch einen guten letzten Arbeitstag der Woche.


Kopf hoch, nimm dir ein Beispiel an den Kleinen hier...die stehen immer wieder auf 





Manchmal passt eben nicht alles zusammen. Macht euch trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2015)

Moin erstmal!

So ich fahr jez ne Runde Vorbelastung...schaun wa mal.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2015)

hoffentlich ausbelastet, dann können wir morgen zusammen auf reisen gehen.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2015)

Fährst auch lang oder???


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2015)

ja, bin gespannt wie es läuft.


----------



## maddda (11. September 2015)

Ich auch. Zum Glück starten alle Strecken getrennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2015)

Ich schenke mir die VB heute mal.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2015)

ich habe mich gerade gefühlt wie der erste mensch auf einem bike. 

wenn das morgen so läuft bin ich froh, wenn ich überhaupt noch einen teller nudeln bekomme.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2015)

Dann haut schön rein! Ich bin erst am Sonntag in Furtwangen auf der 90er dran... Mensch pisst mich dad ohne Lizenz fahren an... Ich weiß was ich 2016 nicht mache... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (11. September 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe mich gerade gefühlt wie der erste mensch auf einem bike.
> 
> wenn das morgen so läuft bin ich froh, wenn ich überhaupt noch einen teller nudeln bekomme.


Ach du kennst das doch. Wenn die Vorbelastung schief geht, dann is das Rennen gut


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2015)

top 10 ak und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2015)

Von den Deutschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2015)

2013 war ich 13. ak.

gesamt 10. der deutschen. hmm, fahren da überhaupt so viel mit?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2015)

Was hat das denn genau mit der Vorbelastung auf sich?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2015)

Man bekommt schon etwas laktat in derdie Muskulatur und bereitet selbige auf die kommende Belastung vor. Die letzten Tage vor einem Rennen macht man ja locker und dann muss ich meinen Beinen immer erst mal wieder zeigen, dass man auch schnell fahren darf. 
Wir gesagt fühlen sich die Beine bei der Vorbelastung immer scheisse an... Das wollte ich nicht beim Start eines Rennens haben... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2015)

5/8 - nein das ist nicht meine Platzierung heute in Titmarinhausen, sondern die Defekte pro Rennen in diesem Jahr. Ich sollte Vollgummi fahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2015)

Nicht ohne Grund hast du die Vorbelastung ausgelassen... wolltest bestimmt die Reifen schonen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Man bekommt schon etwas laktat in derdie Muskulatur und bereitet selbige auf die kommende Belastung vor. Die letzten Tage vor einem Rennen macht man ja locker und dann muss ich meinen Beinen immer erst mal wieder zeigen, dass man auch schnell fahren darf.
> Wir gesagt fühlen sich die Beine bei der Vorbelastung immer scheisse an... Das wollte ich nicht beim Start eines Rennens haben...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Das Gefühl kenne ich und handhabe es ja auch so. Wollte nur mal den physischen Hintergrund wissen...

VG


----------



## maddda (12. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 5/8 - nein das ist nicht meine Platzierung heute in Titmarinhausen, sondern die Defekte pro Rennen in diesem Jahr. Ich sollte Vollgummi fahren...


Und ich hab mich voll erschrocken als du mir entgegen kamst. Hab echt gedacht:nicht schon wieder!

Mache Gerade an ner Raststätte Pause. Noch 85km bis nach Hause


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2015)

Und wie liefs?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und wie liefs?


Und bei Dir?... war nichts mehr zu machen... ev. ein Foto für uns? 

Philipp tippt bestimmt schon wieder... gibt es dann auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## maddda (12. September 2015)

Ganz gut. Gute Gruppe gehabt. Bin mit 4:43:55 ziemlich zufrieden. Platz 6 Ak und 24gesamt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2015)

jungs die 2000te seite...da bin ich dabei...

heute ist O Tour Marathon angesagt...mitteldistanz...wetter top...Heimrennen unseres Clubs...


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. September 2015)

Ich macht mich alle fertig. Da Frau auch noch krank geworden ist, musste ich jetzt Rennen in Gruibingen endgültig streichen. Vielleicht darf ich ja heute Nachmittag mal aufs Rad.

Viel Erfolg Euch allen.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2015)

Dann kannst du wenigstens nichts kaputt fahren!


----------



## maddda (13. September 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs die 2000te seite...da bin ich dabei...
> 
> heute ist O Tour Marathon angesagt...mitteldistanz...wetter top...Heimrennen unseres Clubs...


Ah stimmtWie geil

Gestern kam noch das mit der Post:







Endlich mit den Streifen! Die darf ich jez bei 24h Rennen tragen bis die Hölle zufriert


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2015)

Sehr gut! 
90km in Furtwangen auch rum gebracht. 3:51h gesamt 29. und 13. AK. 
Gegen Schluss bin ich bissle ein gegangen. nach 20 km rutschte der Sattel ploetzlich nach hinten... anhalten und wieder fest machen. Das ist mir noch nie passiert! Aber kaum Zeit verloren und sonst lief das Fully top. Leichter Overkill, aber Null Rueckenprobleme


----------



## baloo (13. September 2015)

hab mich auch kurzfristig entschieden die 90er zu fahren, war nicht ganz so schnell: 4:10h aber für mich sehr zufrieden! coole Veranstaltung auch wenns nur Waldautobahn war!
Dort bei St. Georgen, wo die Strecke so schmal zur Bundesstrasse verläuft hab ich mit dem Lenker eingehäght und dann hats ihn verdreht, kurz wieder grade rücken müssen und weiter liefs.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2015)

Da MUSS man laufen  geht nicht anderst. Rad auf dem Hinterrad und dann im Rennen vor einem schieben... Anderst geht es nicht... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. September 2015)

Schön zu hören, dass es bei euch gut gelaufen ist!

So Ragleyrahmen und Gabel sind nun weg. Jetzt bin ich am planen, was ich baue


----------



## baloo (13. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da MUSS man laufen  geht nicht anderst. Rad auf dem Hinterrad und dann im Rennen vor einem schieben... Anderst geht es nicht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Jep jetzt weis ichs auch! 
Hey und Gratulation noch, wirklich sau starke Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2015)

Danke,... War schon 9 Minuten schneller, aber da mit Starrbike,trockenem Wetter und mehr Schlaf 
Gegen Ende war dann schon Akku leer... Aber die beiden kleinen haben lieb geschlafen und ich kam sauber durch, alles gut 

Die Stelle ist aber auch gemein. Hab die Holländer mit den bunten Rockies da überholt und vorgewarnt...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. September 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jungs die 2000te seite...da bin ich dabei...



Hammer! Wenn ich mich an die Anfangszeit des Fadens erinnere....  



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich macht mich alle fertig. Da Frau auch noch krank geworden ist, musste ich jetzt Rennen in Gruibingen endgültig streichen. Vielleicht darf ich ja heute Nachmittag mal aufs Rad.
> 
> Viel Erfolg Euch allen.



Gute Besserung z.H.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> 90km in Furtwangen auch rum gebracht. 3:51h gesamt 29. und 13. AK.
> Gegen Schluss bin ich bissle ein gegangen. nach 20 km rutschte der Sattel ploetzlich nach hinten... anhalten und wieder fest machen. Das ist mir noch nie passiert! Aber kaum Zeit verloren und sonst lief das Fully top. Leichter Overkill, aber Null Rueckenprobleme


----------



## baloo (13. September 2015)

2000te Seite, das sollten wir feiern!  Prost Jungs .. äh Mädels haben wir noch keine ?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2015)

Prost? Bin dabei... Lecker roter 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. September 2015)

Bin auch schon dabei, regional bedingt natürlich Weißbier.

Heute doch noch 4 h gefahren (danke liebe Ehefrau!). Allerdings mit dem Rennrad. Dumme Entscheidung, Ferienende in Bayern, 1000ende von Münchnern mit Auto oder Motorrad unterwegs. Arrgh, weiß nicht wieviel Zigarrettenschachteln-Äquivalente an Luftschadstoffen ich inhaliert habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Prost? Bin dabei... Lecker roter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



bin ich nach dem rennen heute auch gerade dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. September 2015)

Und bei mir gibt´s traditionell ´nen Kaffee!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2015)

Nabend Leute 
Glückwunsch den Finishern 

Bei uns geht es morgen los... 162km /4400 Hm auf dem Stoneman Miriquidi. 




Start ist auf dem Scheibenberg mit dem Tandem 




...der Radrest steht in Leipzig am Apfels Garten (Gaststätte) 
nach einer Bootsfahrt 




...

Mal sehen wie es wird... meine Frau bekommt langsam Angst.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2015)

Und wir sollten unseren ohneworte Jens nicht vergessen! Auf weitere 2000 Seiten.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. September 2015)

OW ist immer dabei...


----------



## maddda (14. September 2015)

Jau! Das auf jeden Fall! Immer wenn ich gerade beim Bike ne ruhige Minute hab muss ich an ihn denken. Wäre total gerne mal mit ihm ne Runde radeln gewesen


----------



## Till_Mann (14. September 2015)

Nachdem mir hier letzte Woche so schnell geholfen wurde, möchte ich euch natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten wie es gestern gelaufen ist.

Ich war die Woche dann doch kaum auf dem Bike, da ich ständig das Gefühl hatte ich fange mir gerade eine Erkältung ein. Letztendlich war ich Sonntag aber fit und es lief auch super. Kein Defekt und kein Sturz resultierten im 34. Gesamtplatz (von 195) und dem 8. in der Altersklasse beim Sebamed Bike Day in Bad Salzig.

Ich befürchte nur, dass ich jetzt endgültig mit dem Rennfieber angesteckt bin und natürlich dringend ein tauglicheres Rad brauche


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2015)

Was hast du denn aktuell zum Rennen fahren? Wie gross, wie schwer, Vorlieben, Budget?


----------



## Till_Mann (14. September 2015)

Aktuell ein 26" Müsing Hardtail mit Teilen aus der Restekiste von mir und Freunden. Jetzt gerade habe ich ein paar Teile von meinem Scott Genius verbaut (breiter Lenker, funtionierende Bremsen, steifere Gabel), das ich aber eigentlich verkaufen möchte. Dürfte durch die abgesenkte 150er Fox Gabel und den teilweise 9 Jahre alten Schaltkomponenten auch ca. 12 kg wiegen.








Vorlieben wiedersprechen generell dem Budget 

Edit: Eigentlich taugt es ja, nur auf den Rennen sieht man immer was man halt noch so alles machen kann. Letztendlich kommt es ja doch auf die Beine an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2015)

Egal was: Klickpedale!

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-cf-5-9.html da geht fuer 1300 der Spass mit nem Carbon Rahmen los. Die Ausstattung ist ok. Wenn da noch etwas Kohle ueber ist wuerde es sich lohnen einen 2. LRS (Veltec, Notbues Crest oder vergleichbar...) zu kaufen und den verbauten zum trainieren zu benutzen.


----------



## Till_Mann (14. September 2015)

XT-Klickies sind auch momenten dran, sieht man nur nicht so gut. Generell ist ein neues Canyon/Radon/... in der Preiskategorie wohl das sinnvollste. Oder halt wieder was schönes (ehmals teures) gebrauchtes zum basteln. Ich werde jetzt erstmal versuchen das Genius loszuwerden und nich dann entscheiden was ich ausgeben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2015)

OW ist immer dabei 
...er hat es bestimmt heute mit Absicht regnen lassen damit wir die erste Etappe nicht so schnell abspulen können. Wir waren dann aber doch schon um 3uhr an der Unterkunft auf dem Auersberg. Die Trails am Trailcenter Rabenberg waren auch schön  glitschig... zur Freude meiner Frau. 























Morgen geht es auf den Keilberg und Fichtelberg... das Wetter soll ja besser werden.


----------



## maddda (14. September 2015)

Viel Spaß!!!!

Da würde ich Jez gerne mitradeln!

Sitz grad rum und schieb irgendwelche Kurven durch die gegend


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Sitz grad rum und schieb irgendwelche Kurven durch die gegend


neue freundin?


----------



## maddda (14. September 2015)




----------



## onkel_doc (14. September 2015)

Kai mal wieder trocken und bringt es aufm punkt...


----------



## Nehcuk (14. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Inzwischen würde ich wohl nur noch ein Fully kaufen, wenn jemand mal einen vernünftigen Sitzwinkel (74,5° oder darüber) einplanen würde, die aktuellen Geometrien sind für mich unfahrbar.


trek's neues topfuel soll in der gegend liegen. trek sagt 74°, irgendwo wurde 74,2° gemessen.


----------



## mete (14. September 2015)

Jo, knapp 75° steht auf der Website, aber nicht bei welcher Sitzhöhe. Aktuell brauche ich aber auch kein Fully und das Trek ist mir eh zu teuer um es auf Gut Glück einfach mal auszuprobieren. Außerdem mit Steckachse und innenverlegten Zügen, so einen Müll kaufe ich nicht .


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2015)

Ich mag x12. Fühlt sich das Hinterrad irgendwie “präziser“ an. Ist halt der Unterschied: etwas fest schrauben und etwas stecken und klemmen. Halten tut beides...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## xeitto (15. September 2015)

Guten Morgen. Am Wochenende war mein letzter Wettkampf - Trailtrophy in der Lenzerheide, Pl 36 von 142 overall, fürs zweite Enduro-Rennen ist das doch mal ein guter Start!

   

Am Wochenende dann wieder mal XC-Style - fahre mit ein paar Kumpels den Stoneman Trail als Sasionabschluss. Bin mal gespannt, wird aber ne Spaß-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2015)

Aaaarg... ich will gerade fuer SellaRonda melden... der Datasportserver geht gerade voll in die Knie


----------



## maddda (15. September 2015)

Immer dieser Freizeitstress

Hab heute erstmal nen Rahmen bestellt. Das Ragley is ja nun verkauft und ich brauchn neues Hardcorehardtail


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. September 2015)

Und, was wird das für ein neuer Rahmen?


----------



## mete (15. September 2015)

Okilly Dokilly?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. September 2015)

Ja, Philipp, was wird's werden?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2015)

Sooo... gemeldet und auch schon ueberwiesen... nicht billig, aber 87km und 4400hm hoert sich doch genau nach Sascha an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, Philipp, was wird's werden?





> Und, was wird das für ein neuer Rahmen?



Es wird ein Dartmoor Hornet in 650b.
Das Ragley war mir irgendwie etwas zu zahm. Da sollte das Hornet  abhilfe schaffen. Soll einfach einen ticken Böser werden Gabel bis 170mm...Bei ner 160er Gabel liegt der Lenkwinkel bei 65,5Grad und OR Effektiv bei 621mm. Das sollte dann im Park schon ziemlich spaß machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2015)

Heute rund 2000HM geile Strecke abgespult. 
Das Wetter hat gepasst ~10'C und trocken... zumindest von oben. Unten war es durch den gestrigen Regen teilweise schön rutschig 




























...jetzt ist erholen bei Jens Weißflog angesagt.


----------



## baloo (16. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... gemeldet und auch schon ueberwiesen... nicht billig, aber 87km und 4400hm hoert sich doch genau nach Sascha an!


Ist an diesem WE nicht auch KiZa? oder erst eine Woche später?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung, aber der steht schon lange auf der Liste... Vor allem weil ich 2014 schon gemeldet war, hotel und alles gebucht... Und dann reiße ich mir den halben kleinen Zeh am Bett ab... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2015)

Andere Frage: meine One One Stahl Starrgabel hat nur hinten ein Loch fuer die Schutzblechmontage. Ich braeuchte aber auch vonre eines, das ich den Winter ueber meine E3 nicht am Lenker sondern sauber am Rad montieren kann.
Wuerded ihr da einfach ein Loch reinhauen?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2015)

Ich hab gestern den Freilauf, beziehungsweise die Lager der 190er Ceramic Nabe gehimmelt. Ersatz kostet 287€ - ich hab nur 170€ für die komplette Nabe bezahlt. Ich denke ich kaufe nur einen normalen 240er Freilauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2015)

Wie hast die put gemach?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2015)

Bin im Regen gefahren 
Hatte auf den Laufrädern eigentlich nur Straßenreifen und hab so gute 3000km abgespult. Hat kurz gequietscht (wie ein gepiesackter Hamster) und die Kette hing auf der Strebe. Hab dann aber nichts mehr gemerkt und es gerade im Montageständer gesehen, dass der Freilauf 2cm Spiel hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2015)

Mach nen 240s drauf und gut ist.


----------



## maddda (16. September 2015)

eben drum. Den bekommt man doch nachgeworfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2015)

56€ bei bike24 ist immer noch nicht geschenkt. Ist irgendwie ärgerlich, dass im Moment alles mögliche kaputt geht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2015)

Nabend Männer, 
heute entspannt gefinisht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2015)

Dafuer haelt der 240s Freilauf auch ein Leben lang... ich habe noch immer die ersten beiden im Einsatz, die ich mit den LRS bekommen habe, als ich zum ersten mal auf Disk umgestiegen bin...
Ach ja: SellaRonda Hero Meldung hat tatsaechlich geklappt und das Hotel ist auch schon gebucht.
Krass: gestern war die Startgebuehr noch 110Eu, heute sind es schon 140Eu!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2015)

Dann werde ich mal einen ordern 
Brauche ich eine andere Endkappe oder geht die vom 190er Freilauf?


----------



## maddda (16. September 2015)

Super Jens!!! Das sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2015)

hat hier jemand zufällig noch ein altes motherboard mit am2 sockel und ddr2 rumliegen?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. September 2015)

Afaik hab ich noch eins in Dortmund liegen.


----------



## baloo (17. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja: SellaRonda Hero Meldung hat tatsaechlich geklappt und das Hotel ist auch schon gebucht.
> Krass: gestern war die Startgebuehr noch 110Eu, heute sind es schon 140Eu!!!


Angebot und Nachfrage ! 
Hast du mal die Startliste des Dolomit Superbike angeschaut, die sind auch schon wieder fast ausgebucht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2015)

Schon klar... aber das erklaert auch, warum die am ersten abend so durchgedreht sind 

Ach ja, hab den F29 mail in den BikeMarkt gestellt. Findet ihr 600VHB zu viel, oder Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (17. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja, hab den F29 mail in den BikeMarkt gestellt. Findet ihr 600VHB zu viel, oder Ok?



Find ich OK, hast ja die Möglichkeit für "VHB" offen gelassen!


----------



## mete (17. September 2015)

Angesichts dessen, dass auch ein neuwertiger HiMod für 50,- mehr drin ist aber schon recht ambitioniert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2015)

Da hast du natuerlich Recht, den habe ich uebersehen. Bin mal auf 500 VHB runter... als neuwertig wuerde ich meinen vom Zustand her auch bezeichnen.
Wenn er nicht gescheit weg geht, kann ich ja auch das Zaboo mit Reba und Hope/Crest Vorderrad verkaufen und mir eine 2. Lefty holen


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2015)

Das schöne am Bikemarkt ist doch provisoinsfrei zu verkaufen und zu dem Preis den man möchte. Mit zu hohem Preis wird man maximal zum Gespött im "Kuriose Preise im BM-Thread" oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2015)

Den Thread habe ich noch nichtmal gefunden  Was denkt ihr kann ich fuer das Zaboo + Reba + Hope Vorderrad verlangen?


----------



## maddda (17. September 2015)

Der Postmann war da:






Eins kann ich euch versprechen. Das Teil wird richtig böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (17. September 2015)

Wirkt auf jeden Fall schon mal stabil!


----------



## maddda (17. September 2015)

Das muss er bei mir auch sein.

Es wird auf jeden Fall ne Gabel mit 34 oder 35mm Standrohren kommen. Alles andere is bei 160mm Pommesgabel...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. September 2015)

@Jens super leistung...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2015)

Sehr nice! Den hatte ich in 29' auch schon im Auge


----------



## baloo (17. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> 56€ bei bike24 ist immer noch nicht geschenkt. Ist irgendwie ärgerlich, dass im Moment alles mögliche kaputt geht.


Brauchst du noch einen 240er  Rotor (X12)? Hätte noch einen Nagelneuen von einer 240S Nabe ausgebaut?


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2015)

Nope, muss für Schnellspanner. Trotzdem danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2015)

ist doch nur die Kappe...kann man umbauen.


----------



## baloo (17. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nope, muss für Schnellspanner. Trotzdem danke


Du kannst von deinem alten den Adapter abziehen und in meinen rein pressen. Sollte klappen, normalerweise werden die Freiläufe ohne Adapter berkauft, siehe z.B. hier.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. September 2015)

Puh, ich weiß wirklich nicht ob das geht denn es ist eine 190er Nabe die man per se nicht umbauen kann. Bei mir ist die Endkappe nur gesteckt und von meinem alten Freilauf ist nur noch der "Körper" übrig. Oder hast du die Endkappe nur in den Freilauf "gelegt"?

Aalex hier aus dem Forum wollte sehen ob er noch was für mich hat, aber er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Wenn deiner auch passt nehme ich den sonst gerne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. September 2015)

Vllt liegt es bei der 190er daran, das mandie achse nicht auf x12 umbauen kann. Wenn du den Freilauf drauf machst und die qr9 Endkappe nimmst, sollte das gehen.

Gerade noch ein neues Innenlager bestellen muessen. Das am Crosser ist mir schlagartig so verreckt, das die Kurbel 2mm Spiel hat  War aber auch ein XTR aus der Kiste das ich ohne Huelse verbauen musste (die lag nicht mehr in der Kiste).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. September 2015)

Moin!

Naja Innenlager sind halt Verschleißteile...Gerade beim Crosser


Pack gerade meine Sachen ins Auto und dann geht's gleich nach Wittenborn Letztes 24h Rennen für dieses Jahr, davon wird es auch wieder OnBoardaufnahmen und einen Bericht geben


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...der Alltag hat mich wieder 


maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Naja Innenlager sind halt Verschleißteile...Gerade beim Crosser
> 
> ...


Viel Erfolg... genieße es noch mal richtig.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2015)

Mach ich

Also der Veranstalter wollte schauen, ob er es mit WLAN hinbekommt. Wenn das nicht klappt werdet ihr nicht viel von mir von Freitag bis Montag hören, weil Wittenborn in einem kollosalen Funkloch liegtIch hoffe das Beste
Liveergebnisse gibt es hier: http://my1.raceresult.com/31868/results?lang=de  
Wir fahren 4er Herren


----------



## maddda (18. September 2015)

So nur noch 190km und ich bin da

Gerade nen megastau umfahren. Freitags die A1 hoch ist net gerade ne riesen Freude


----------



## zweikreise (19. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mach ich
> 
> Also der Veranstalter wollte schauen, ob er es mit WLAN hinbekommt. Wenn das nicht klappt werdet ihr nicht viel von mir von Freitag bis Montag hören, weil Wittenborn in einem kollosalen Funkloch liegtIch hoffe das Beste
> Liveergebnisse gibt es hier: http://my1.raceresult.com/31868/results?lang=de
> Wir fahren 4er Herren


Viel Glück, gute Jagd und fette Beute


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2015)

Sooo Flash ist verkauft!  So langsam füllt sich dass Scalpel-loch wieder

Das zaboo hat für den Herbst/Winter Traktor Reifen und einen Marshguard bekommen...Morgen mal Bilder machen. Ist wieder voll schwarz/rot. Aber dadurch und weil die Token Stütze ans Scalpel ging wiegt es so viel wie das da Scalpel...ideal für's Training...man kann sich alles schön reden 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (20. September 2015)

Ich bin so grau
Ich hab Hunger wie is mir

Unser letzter Fahrer fährt gerade den Gesamtsieg nach Hause

Nach der Siegerehrung fall ich glaub ich nur noch ins Zelt. Morgen gibts zum Mittach dann was schön perverses zum Mittach. Bürger und Mayonnaise mit Pommes oder so. Das habbich mir verdient


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen gibts zum Mittach dann was schön perverses zum Mittach.


die müdigkeit ist nicht zu übersehen.

glückwunsch zum gesamtsieg!

war das wetter wenigstens irgendwie tragbar?


----------



## maddda (20. September 2015)

Upps stimmt

Danke!

Wetter war zum Kotz** schlammschlacht sondergleichen bis auf die ersten paar Stunden. Ständig durchdrehende Räder, ein streckenteil wurde rausgenommen und man war froh, wenn man auf den geraden geradeaus fahren konnte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2015)

Das beste am mehr als XC fahren, ist doch die Fressorgie danach
Da ich ja mit Furtwangen die Saison 2015 beendet habe gehe ich heute nur eine Runde mit dem Scalpel Trails ballern... So ohne Sinn und Ziel!
In 2 Woche geht dann der Aufbau für 2016 los... bin jetzt schon heiss!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (20. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> In 2 Woche geht dann der Aufbau für 2016 los... bin jetzt schon heiss!
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk



Was erwartet uns denn da? Neues Rad oder neuer Trainingsplan? 

mfg Micha


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2015)

Ich vermute er meint seinen Formaufbau?

Ich bin mit dem Bauen noch nicht fertig. Reifen kleben steht noch an:






Und die XTR Pedale kommen vor dem ersten Rennen noch dran.


----------



## mete (20. September 2015)

In der Hoffnung, dass die Carbon-Dinger länger alten als die Crest, habe ich mir jetzt auch mal einen Satz besorgt. Leider muss ich noch etwas auf die VR-Nabe warten. Just beim seltenen Reinigen meines Flash ist mir dann auch gleich wieder ein riesen Riss im Lack aufgefallen, ich hoffe mal, der ist wirklich nur im Lack. Das wäre der dritte Rahmen, den ich reklamieren müsste und dieses Mal würde es wahrscheinlich ein F-SI als Ersatz geben, was ich ganz und gar nicht haben will .


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2015)

Was und wo hast du bestellt?
Das Scalpel hat ja am Hinterbau auch eine Sollbruchstelle....


----------



## mete (20. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Was und wo hast du bestellt?


In dem Falle habe ich mal auf Ebay zurückgegriffen.



> Das Scalpel hat ja am Hinterbau auch eine Sollbruchstelle....


Hmm,  meine Flashs sind jetzt aber immer an anderer Stelle gerissen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2015)

Ja ich rede vom Formaufbau
Neues Rad gab es ja erst. Darum will ich auch gar nix von Sollbruchstelle hören! 
Dein crosser gefällt mir schon lange... 

Ich würde mir dem einspeichen dann aber warten bis du weißt, ob du asymmetrisch einspeichen musst, sonst darfst du 2x 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (20. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich würde mir dem einspeichen dann aber warten bis du weißt, ob du asymmetrisch einspeichen musst, sonst darfst du 2x



Einen F-Si Rahmen würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht behalten, da passt ja meine Lefty auch nicht rein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> In dem Falle habe ich mal auf Ebay zurückgegriffen.



Hättest du vielleicht mal einen Link dazu? Wie schaut´s aus mit Zoll und dem Gedöns?

Danke


----------



## mete (20. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hättest du vielleicht mal einen Link dazu? Wie schaut´s aus mit Zoll und dem Gedöns?
> 
> Danke




Das war von einem Privatverkäufer, der hatte die Dinger "für mich" schon nach D importiert. Wenn Du direkt beim Hersteller orderst, kommt der ganze Quatsch natürlich noch auf Dich zu.

Mal eine andere Frage, hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit der Acros A-GE? Ich habe nicht wirklich Bedarf , aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Konzept .


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja ich rede vom Formaufbau
> Neues Rad gab es ja erst. Darum will ich auch gar nix von Sollbruchstelle hören!
> Dein crosser gefällt mir schon lange...
> 
> ...



Mach doch. Du moschst auch mit deinem Scalpel, da braucht es kein Enduro. Wenn du keinen Carbon LRS reinbaust geht meiner für sub 1k€.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2015)

ich hab doch meinen lowbudged Crosser. Jedes mal, wenn ich da das Innenlager wechsel rieselt es da braun raus. Ich hab ihn halt nicht von innen versiegelt. Zudem ist die Stuetze fest.
Bei dem warte ich schon drauf das er mal verreckt, dann kommt so ein Rahmen/Gabelkit wie bei dir her. Ich hab nur keine Lust ihn "intakt" weg zu werfen.
Fuer das erhoegte GA Training bei sche*** Wetter hab  ich da wieder Schutzblech und Nabendynamo dran... nicht huebsch, nicht leicht aber top Trainingsschlampe.


----------



## dor michü (20. September 2015)

@Crimson_ : was ist das für ein Rahmen/Gabelset? Ein Crosser reizt mich auch schon lang, und da das Fully schon recht Geldintensiv war wäre das eine schicke Alternative

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. September 2015)

War glaube ich ein vortrieb. Gibt aber auch vergleichbares von poison...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

Vortrieb war doch die Hausmarke von Bike Components, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Drössiger ist auch ähnlich.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. September 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> @Crimson_ : was ist das für ein Rahmen/Gabelset? Ein Crosser reizt mich auch schon lang, und da das Fully schon recht Geldintensiv war wäre das eine schicke Alternative
> 
> mfg Micha





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vortrieb war doch die Hausmarke von Bike Components, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> Drössiger ist auch ähnlich.



Ist ein Vortrieb CX Disc, das Drössiger ist baugleich und fällt vom selben? Band. Gabel ist von NOX mit Aluschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. September 2015)

Ich schätze fast, dass Vortrieb/BC bei Drössiger fertigen lässt.
Drössiger sitzt in Eschweiler/Weissweiler (ist meines Wissens eigentlich ne Metallbaufirma?!) und Vortrieb bzw. BC in Aachen.
Das ist ne Entfernung von 20Km oder sowas. Da läge der Schluss jedenfalls nahe.


----------



## BENDERR (20. September 2015)

ich wollte gestern eigntl mein erstes crossrennen für diese saison fahren..
aber nachdem ich im mtb rennen (direkt davor) schon mehr gelaufen und gestürzt als rad gefahren bin, hab ichs sein lassen


----------



## InoX (21. September 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ich schätze fast, dass Vortrieb/BC bei Drössiger fertigen lässt.
> Drössiger sitzt in Eschweiler/Weissweiler (ist meines Wissens eigentlich ne Metallbaufirma?!) und Vortrieb bzw. BC in Aachen.
> Das ist ne Entfernung von 20Km oder sowas. Da läge der Schluss jedenfalls nahe.



Ich glaube nicht dass eine der beiden Firmen noch in Deutschland fertigen lässt. Selbst Europa ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dann könntest du die Kommastelle beim Preis mal eben verschieben. Es sind ja auch einfachste Rahmen in den meisten Fällen. 

Ich denke, dass sie von Kinesis kommen


----------



## Bierschinken88 (21. September 2015)

Du wirst vermutlich recht haben.
Kinesis ist zumindest wahrscheinlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2015)

@mete was haelst du von der Vorbau Schaft Kombination? Ich ueberlege mir einen von denen zu holen.
Ich habe noch immer das gefuehl, das ich uebers "Vorderrad schmiere" und wuerde mal einen mit nur -5 Grad testen. 
Nebeneffekt: ich kann den Tacho auf den Vorbau, habe keinen aerger mit dem OPI Rueckruf und spaare sogar noch ein paar g


----------



## maddda (21. September 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass eine der beiden Firmen noch in Deutschland fertigen lässt. Selbst Europa ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Dann könntest du die Kommastelle beim Preis mal eben verschieben. Es sind ja auch einfachste Rahmen in den meisten Fällen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass sie von Kinesis kommen


Die bestellen einfach nen Kontainer und fertig. 

Genau wie Poison. Da wird man nur gefragt ob man 1000 oder lieber doch 5000Rahmen haben willl


----------



## mete (21. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @mete was haelst du von der Vorbau Schaft Kombination? Ich ueberlege mir einen von denen zu holen.
> Ich habe noch immer das gefuehl, das ich uebers "Vorderrad schmiere" und wuerde mal einen mit nur -5 Grad testen.
> Nebeneffekt: ich kann den Tacho auf den Vorbau, habe keinen aerger mit dem OPI Rueckruf und spaare sogar noch ein paar g



Der alte SI war und ist wohl immer noch der beste und leichteste Vorbau für CDs. Würde ich auch wieder montieren, wenn es den in -17° gäbe. Für die Montage brauchte man wohl ein Spezialwerkzeug, mit dem großen Schonhammer ging es aber auch immer irgendwie. Vorteil ist außerdem, dass man Werkzeug o.ä. im Schaft verstauen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2015)

Arg... da brauch ich noch fuer 40Euro eine "Einklopffuehrung"???


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Arg... da brauch ich noch fuer 40Euro eine "Einklopffuehrung"???


Oder besuchst mal die Hauptstadt ...wird aber auch nicht billiger  
Hoffentlich hält der Rahmen. 
...aber wird schon.
Ich dachte auch am letzten Tag vom Stoneman das mein Tandenrahmen einen weg hat. Der hat in steilen Anstiegen extrem geknackt. War aber zum Glück nur die nicht festgespannte Rohloff im Ausfallende. Das hat geklungen als ob irgendwo hinten ein Riß im Rahmen ist. Ich hatte schon Panik. 
Jetzt ist wieder alles ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. September 2015)

Ich bin wieder zu Hause. Im Garten trocknen die Zelte. Lasst mich Arzt ich bin durch.

Hab von gestern halb 8 bis heute Morgen um 6 gepennt. Dann gings nach Hause... Zum Glück war die Autobahn frei und ich hab mit Pausen nur sechs Stunden gebraucht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2015)

Crap... wird nix mit dem vorbau. Mit minus 5 komme ich 3cm höher und das ist zu viel. Minus 17 ginge vielleicht, aber minus 5 net.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (21. September 2015)

Es gab den SI auch mal in -25° und/oder -20° und auch -10°, aber diese Vorbauten sind wohl kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2015)

Hi 
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen . Meine hintere 240s von einem alten lrs hat momentan schnellspannausfallenden und auch (Achse ?). Ich wollte sie vielleicht umrüsten auf x12 und hab einfach mal die Endanschläge abgemacht und versucht ne x12 Achse reinzuschieben . War verdammt knapp . Dann hab ich mit nim Messschieber nachgemessen und es waren genau 12mm Innendurchmesser ?? Die Steckachse war auch eine DT . Jetzt bin ich komplett durcheinander und weiß nich wie ich sie umrüsten soll ? 
Danke für Hilfe im Vorraus 
Grüße immanuel


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2015)

Ist die Achse in der nabe schwarz? Dann sollte es klappen. Bike-components hat ne echt gute Übersicht

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2015)

Die Achse is schwarz aber meine Steckachse passt trotzdem nich rein . Nur das Gewinde ab da ist sie einfach ein bisschen zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2015)

Dann musst du das kit mit Endkappen und Achse kaufen. Der Tausch geht mit Gummi Hammer und stecknussen zum wieder rein Kloppen mit etwas Vorsicht ganz gut. 

Apropos Tausch: da mein praxisworks bb30/pf30 auf Ht2 Inenlager knarzt,  habe ich mir jetzt im bikemarkt mal ein raceface pf30-ht2 gekauft. Ich habe erst zu spät bemerkt das. Beim praxisworks eine zusätzliche Hülse bei pf30 nötig ist und die knarzt wohl... Naja das raceface wiegt auch etwas weniger... Mal sehen... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberhausen123 (21. September 2015)

Okay gut Danke . Schon eine Frechheit dass man eine neue Achse wegen n paar Millimetern kaufen muss ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2015)

Normal sollte die schwarze passen... Zur Not dem dtswiss Support anmailen.die sind nett und kompetent. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2015)

Na, wer freut sich auch schon darauf im Regen nach Hause zu fahren?  
Wenn nicht, wird es Zeit sich daran zu gewöhnen... es wird noch schlimmer weil dann die Kälte auch noch kommt. 

790g schwer, schwarz und mit Schlitzen... was ist das?


----------



## maddda (22. September 2015)

Hier hat es auch die ganze Zeit gheschüttet.

Bin grad ziemlich froh...So langsam werden die Teile hier etwas weniger. Jez kanns mit dem neuen Radl so richtig losgehen


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Na, wer freut sich auch schon darauf im Regen nach Hause zu fahren?
> Wenn nicht, wird es Zeit sich daran zu gewöhnen... es wird noch schlimmer weil dann die Kälte auch noch kommt.
> 
> 790g schwer, schwarz und mit Schlitzen... was ist das?


Ein kaputter Conti-Reifen mit Schlauch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ein kaputter Conti-Reifen mit Schlauch?



...deutlich daneben 
Tipp:
Solche Dinger sollen sich gut auf Langstrecke machen


----------



## maddda (22. September 2015)

Ne Familienpackung Lakritz?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ne Familienpackung Lakritz?


Interessant... muss ich mal probieren ...da ist vielleicht auch der Stoker ruhig und abgelenkt wenn es was zum kauen gibt.

Tipp:
...sie werden mit Wolle hergestellt.


----------



## InoX (22. September 2015)

schwarz und mit Schlitzen?
mir fällt da spontan Pulp Fiction ein...







EDIT: gibts bestimmt auch aus Wolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> schwarz und mit Schlitzen?
> mir fällt da spontan Pulp Fiction ein...
> 
> 
> ...


Die Richtung stimmt 

...in den Anfängen wurden die Teile auch aus Leder hergestellt.


----------



## InoX (22. September 2015)

Eine Jacke aus Merinowolle mit Lüftungsschlitzen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. September 2015)

so, Saison ist zu Ende. Mist. Habe mich heute bei der Alb Gold Trophy abgemeldet. Nach den letzten Wochen macht es echt keinen Sinn, da rauf zu fahren. Wenn es gleich um die Ecke wäre, ja gut, aber so. Wenigstens noch fast das ganze Stargeld zurück bekommen.

Liebe trotzem meine drei Töchter ... auch wenn sie gerade mein Senioren II Karriere zerstören. Mist, die Saison hat so gut angefangen mit zwei AK Podiumsplätzen. Was macht man jetzt die nächsten 7 Monate?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Liebe trotzem meine drei Töchter






__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was macht man jetzt die nächsten 7 Monate?



Mach´s wie ich  -  Krank auf der Couch liegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2015)

Morgen! Ich hab im moment auch 2 kranke Knirpse zuhause und bissle erkaeltet fuehle ich mich auch... aber geht noch.
Jetzt ist eh erstmal noch 2 Wochen Pause angesagt, bevor ich ans Grundlage schrubben gehe. Erschreckenderweise freue ich mich schon drauf?!?


----------



## maddda (23. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Ich hab im moment auch 2 kranke Knirpse zuhause und bissle erkaeltet fuehle ich mich auch... aber geht noch.
> Jetzt ist eh erstmal noch 2 Wochen Pause angesagt, bevor ich ans Grundlage schrubben gehe. Erschreckenderweise freue ich mich schon drauf?!?


Mir gehts immer andersrum. Intervalle sind net sooo meinsDummerweise bringen die so viel


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2015)

Bin seit Montag aus dem Urlaub zurück und melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... Wir waren auf Krk in Kroatien und an zwei Tagen hatte ich ein Leihrad, um mal ein wenig das Gelände zu erkunden...
Zuerst einmal hätte ich stutzig werden sollen, dass der durch die Touristeninfo organisierte Radleiher nicht nach meiner Größe gefragt hat. Am nächsten Tag stand dann ein schätzungsweise 7 bis 8 Jahre altes Cube Analog mit einem 20 " großen Rahmen vor mir. Die Federgabel, eine Suntour XCM, war eine komplette Attrappe. Der Sattel hat schrecklich geknarzt. Die Griffe waren total klebrig und haben die Handschuhe gefärbt. Ansonsten:
- Gefühlte drölf Bar auf den alten Schwalbe Smart Sam
- Vorne Auto- und hinten Sclaverand-Ventil
- Bremszüge der V-Brakes mit isolierband "gebändigt" (statt mit Endkappen)
- KEIN Fett am Antrieb
- Sprüh-Öl statt Fett an den Pedalgewinden (hatte neben eigenem Helm auch Klickies mit)
- Viele Schrauben verrostet

Ach ja, 26 " und 3x9 natürlich. An sich vollkommen in Ordnung, aber schlecht eingestellt.

Nun ja 

Aber sonst war's toll


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mir gehts immer andersrum. Intervalle sind net sooo meinsDummerweise bringen die so viel



Ich mag beides... aber ehrlich: bei um und unter 0 Grad Intervalle fahren ist halt imemr so eine Sache: beim Intervall schwitzt man wie ab in den Pausen wird es kalt. Ist halt imemr das Risiko krank zu werden.
Ich komem mit einem "klassischen" Aufbau recht gut rum:
- Mitte Sept - Anfang Oktober Pause
- GA bis Februar
- Feb -> April dann Intervalle 
- April geht dann die Saison los.

Wobei ich auch im Winter 1x die Woche ballern geh


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2015)

Insbesondere VO2max Intervalle mache ich ehrlich gesagt am liebsten auf meinem Kickr.

Bei mir geht's dann wohl auch Nov/Dez los. Werde dieses Jahr mal hauptsächlich Sweet Spot Training im Winter machen. Richte mich ein wenig nach dem hier: https://www.fascatcoaching.com/tips/off-season-training-program-for-cyclists/

Lange klassische GA Einheiten sind Kombis aus langen Bergläufen (bis zu 3-4 h) und direkt nachfolgend noch 1-2 h Film auf dem Kickr anschauen. Mehrere Stunden draußen fahren ist hier außer bei Föhn recht grenzweritg. Zudem werden die kleinen Straßen hier nicht geräumt.

Dann auch ab Feb etwas mehr Intensität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2015)

Moin Allerseits, 
das klingt nach großen Plänen für's kommende Jahr.


----------



## maddda (23. September 2015)

Scheint so...

Werd mir heute denke ich mal die Gabel fürs Hornet ordern...Wird wohl eine Marzocchi 350 werden.


----------



## mete (23. September 2015)

So, Bilder des defekten Rahmens an CD sind raus. Außerdem habe ich mal die Acros A-GE in 1x11 vorbestellt, ich bin in beiden Fällen gespannt. In letzterem Falle muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich die Leitungen geschickt am F29 verlege, aber ich habe da schon so eine Idee .


----------



## maddda (23. September 2015)

Geil! Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nix

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Acros die Kette so gut auf Kurs hält, wie shimano und Sram. Schalten kann sie ja. Das hat sie bewiesen.


----------



## BENDERR (23. September 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bin seit Montag aus dem Urlaub zurück und melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... Wir waren auf Krk in Kroatien und an zwei Tagen hatte ich ein Leihrad, um mal ein wenig das Gelände zu erkunden...
> Zuerst einmal hätte ich stutzig werden sollen, dass der durch die Touristeninfo organisierte Radleiher nicht nach meiner Größe gefragt hat. Am nächsten Tag stand dann ein schätzungsweise 7 bis 8 Jahre altes Cube Analog mit einem 20 " großen Rahmen vor mir. Die Federgabel, eine Suntour XCM, war eine komplette Attrappe. Der Sattel hat schrecklich geknarzt. Die Griffe waren total klebrig und haben die Handschuhe gefärbt. Ansonsten:
> - Gefühlte drölf Bar auf den alten Schwalbe Smart Sam
> - Vorne Auto- und hinten Sclaverand-Ventil
> ...



Scheint wohl Standard zu sein in Kroatien 
War bis Freitag in Rovinj und hatte mir dort auch ein Rad geliehen.. ähnlich wie bei dir..
Zwar ein neuerer Trek Rahmen (von 2013 oder sogar 2014?!) aber 3x7(!) Schaltung, Rahmen eine Nummer zu groß, 2,1er Reifen auf 2,4" aufgepumpt, Züge kurz vorm verrecken.. 
Meine Freundin hat mir wohl direkt angesehen, dass ich damit GARNICHT einverstanden bin. 
Noch bevor ich was zu dem Typ sagen konnte, sagte zu mir "jetzt stell dich nicht so dran"..  
hat dann im Endeffekt für ne gemütliche Tour auch gereicht.. aber da muss man seine Ansprüche schon ganz schön zurückschrauben


----------



## maddda (23. September 2015)

In Kroatien hatten wir unsere eigenen Räder mit.
Waren vor eingigen Jahren in der Nähe von Pula. War aber so warm, dass ich noch nicht einmal schwimmen gehen wollte. Das Wasser hatte Whirlpooltemperatur... Sprich biken ging nur abends....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2015)

Ich musste und konnte mich dann auch damit arrangieren. Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt das eigene Rad und auch keine dolle Technik sein. Der Verleiher hat uns dann noch in sein Haus eingeladen, nachdem wir das Rad zurückgebracht hatten und sich darüber beschwert/ausgeheult, dass trotz seiner Bitten bspw. in deutschen Zeitschriften nicht über ihn berichtet wird (nicht nur als Verleiher sondern auch als Veranstalter/Guide). Dazu und zum rad habe ich mir jeglichen Kommentar verkniffen.
Der Verleih auf Teneriffa hat mir da deutlich besser gefallen (da hat alles gepasst). Aber gut, das ist halt dem Publikum geschuldet.
Die Adria war bei uns überraschend kalt, aber sehr angenehm


----------



## mete (23. September 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Tip für eine leichte und günstige Kettenführung für S2/S3 Directmount? Ich habe zwar eine e.13 xcx, aber die ist ein ziemlicher Klopper. Sowas wie die Ceetec fände ich gut, ich will aber keine 80 EUR für ein gebogenes Stück Blech ausgeben, so bis 35/40 EUR wäre gerade noch okay. Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2015)

77designs

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (23. September 2015)

Wo gibt es die denn?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2015)

Bei 77designz direkt zum Beispiel. Entschuldigt die Frage, aber was sind denn nun S2 und S3 schon wieder?


----------



## mete (23. September 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei 77designz direkt zum Beispiel. Entschuldigt die Frage, aber was sind denn nun S2 und S3 schon wieder?



S1,S2 und S3 sind Directmount "Standards". 50EUR mit Versand ist mir aber auch zu teuer...vielleicht muss ich mir da doch etwas selbst basteln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2015)

Da seht ihr mal wie es mir ständig geht... 26" 3x9  58er Lenker 
...allerdings in gutem technischen Zustand und auf mich abgestimmt.


----------



## maddda (23. September 2015)

Hauptsache man hat Spaß ubd gut!

Hänge gerade in der muckibude. Morgen geht es dann wieder mit Radfahren richtig los. Warn hartes Rennen am Wochenende. Hatte 8h Fahrzeit


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mal bei Gelegenheit solche Ventile mit bestellen. Vielleicht kann man sich den Sauger mit einer Entlüftungsspritze nachbauen... davon habe ich welche da. Die haben auch ein Ventil zum absperren.



So, habe mir die Ventile bestellt und montiert. Ich habe mir nur die Ventile ohne Spritze gekauft. Ich sehe keine Alternative zum Öffnen des Reifens. Man muss den ganzen Rotz da rausholen.

Motivation für die Ventile: meine Frau ist zum Damen-Nachmittag zur Enning Alm rauf. Bei der Abfahrt hinten Platten gefahren, Milch hat nicht gedichtet. Schlauch einziehen scheiterte, da das Tubeless-Ventil so etwas von verklebt war (bei mir im Keller gelang es nur mit zwei Zangen, das Ventil rauszubekommen).

Wife was not amused (na wenigstens ist es am Ende des Trails passiert, sie konnte dann noch auf der Felge den Forstweg zur Straße runter rollen) ....

Also die Ventile bestellt. Muss sagen, echt clever. Das Problem verklebter Ventile sollte damit der Vergangenheit angehören.

Ich nutze nur noch Conti Milch. Bei Notubes hatte ich nicht ganz so die Probleme mit verklebenden Ventilen, nur bekommt man da halt immer diese Mega Latexballen.

Bilder geklaut:


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2015)

Sieht net doof aus. Ich hatte aber auch mit Notubes keine extremen LatexKlumpen.
Ich hab mir gerade im BikeMarkt noch nen 2. Nobi SnakeSkin fuer den Winter gekauft. Die beiden kommen auf's Zaboo. Ich will fuer die Einheiten im Dunkeln einfach etwa stabiles auf dem Rad haben,... Platten im Dunkeln suckt extrem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (23. September 2015)

Klingt ja schonmal gut. Wobei wenn ich milch durch das Ventil nachfülle, dann stecke ich einfach ne alte Speiche einmal durch und gut is. Genau wie bei den Amis und den Russen. Die Amis haben für Millionen nen Kugelschreiber entwickelt, der bei schwerelosigkeit schreibt. Die Russen haben nen Bleistift genommen 


Gerade eben nen nettes Gäbelchen für den neuen Kantenklatscher bestellt


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2015)

Ich nimm als nen kleinen Imbus,... aber der gleiche Effekt


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2015)

Nachfüllen würde ich auch weiterhin bei offenem Reifen machen. Wie schon gesagt, möchte den ganzen Rotz rausholen.

Das Problem bei meiner Frau war, dass der Befestigungsring festgeklebt war. Bei meinen Ventilen, die ich ausgetauscht habe, war es auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2015)

Die Ventile sehen gut aus  
Der tiefere Sinn liegt bei diesen Ventilen, das man mit einer Spritze immer mal den Füllstand der Milch ohne nennenswerten Luftverlust im Reifen prüfen und wenn nötig auffüllen oder ersetzen kann. 
Einfach mal so nebenbei ohne Kompressor und Montageaufwand. 
Ich habe mir auch Ventile, Notubesmilch und was schwarzes mit Schlitz  bestellt... müsste morgen ankommen


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2015)

Ich sehe den Sinn eher darin, dass von innen keine Milch in das Ventil eintreten kann. Der Schlitz öfnnet sich ja nur, wenn man Luft reinpumpt. Das mit dem Füllstand funktioniert zu mindest bei Conti Sealant nicht. Da ist bei mir zum Teil nur eine sehr dicke Pampe drin. Habe 10 Reifen im Betrieb und bin immer wieder verwundert, was man da so alles sieht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Sinn eher darin, dass von innen keine Milch in das Ventil eintreten kann. Der Schlitz öfnnet sich ja nur, wenn man Luft reinpumpt. Das mit dem Füllstand funktioniert zu mindest bei Conti Sealant nicht. Da ist bei mir zum Teil nur eine sehr dicke Pampe drin. Habe 10 Reifen im Betrieb und bin immer wieder verwundert, was man da so alles sieht.


Ist es nicht so, das der Schlitz offen ist sobald das Ventil eingeschraubt ist. 
Wenn es nicht so ist, wie ich denke,	könnte man sonst nie den Luftdruck mit einem Manometer messen da die Luft nur in eine Richtung strömt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. September 2015)

Danke für deinen Einwurf, eigentlich wollte ich ja ins Bett gehen, aber so bin ich doch noch mal in den Keller und habe die Manometer Probe gemacht. Dabei bin ich am Weißbierkasten vorbei gekommen. Na, was soll ich sagen, lecker, Frau liegt schon schlafend im Bett ....

Das schwarze Verlängerungsteil  am Ventilkern öffnet den Schlitz, wenn der Kern reingedrückt wird. Von daher kann mit dem Manometer gemessen werden. Prinzipiell wäre es jetzt interessant zu verstehen, wann Milch von innen rauskommt und wann nicht. Was bewirkt diese schwarze Verlängerung?


----------



## mete (23. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das Problem bei meiner Frau war, dass der Befestigungsring festgeklebt war. Bei meinen Ventilen, die ich ausgetauscht habe, war es auch nicht viel besser.



Das hatte ich auch mal während eines Rennes, es helfen zwei stabile Zweige als Zangenersatz um die Mutter zu lösen .


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Einwurf, eigentlich wollte ich ja ins Bett gehen, aber so bin ich doch noch mal in den Keller und habe die Manometer Probe gemacht. Dabei bin ich am Weißbierkasten vorbei gekommen. Na, was soll ich sagen, lecker, Frau liegt schon schlafend im Bett ....
> 
> Das schwarze Verlängerungsteil  am Ventilkern öffnet den Schlitz, wenn der Kern reingedrückt wird. Von daher kann mit dem Manometer gemessen werden. Prinzipiell wäre es jetzt interessant zu verstehen, wann Milch von innen rauskommt und wann nicht. Was bewirkt diese schwarze Verlängerung?



Prost  
...danke, aber du hättest sonst die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen können ohne Klarheit. 

Also kann man Luft ablassen wenn man den Ventilstift drückt, demzufolge kommt nur in dem Moment Milch an's Ventil...also nur noch Rest Milch die unten an der Klappe hängen könnte. 





mete schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal während eines Rennes, es helfen zwei stabile Zweige als Zangenersatz um die Mutter zu lösen .


Manchmal muß man ein bisschen MacGyver sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2015)

Er hat das Aufstehen ja noch sinnvoll genutzt 

Ich bin gerade dran meiner Reba noch einen Xloc zu spendieren. Der Alte Pushlock nervt mich, zumal er den Versteller der Bremse blockiert. Dann waere das Zaboo lockouttechnisch auch wie das Scalpel... mal sehen, ob der Deal klappt


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

Ich hätte immer noch gerne eine RCT3 Kartusche gegen meinen XLoc getauscht. Immerhin habe ich einen flotten Crosser und schraube den Shimano-Kram an den Harry 
Danke Philipp


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Er hat das Aufstehen ja noch sinnvoll genutzt
> 
> Ich bin gerade dran meiner Reba noch einen Xloc zu spendieren. Der Alte Pushlock nervt mich, zumal er den Versteller der Bremse blockiert. Dann waere das Zaboo lockouttechnisch auch wie das Scalpel... mal sehen, ob der Deal klappt


Lohnt sich das? Willst du die Rebe noch so lange fahren? Bis zum Saisonstart 2016 ist es noch lang. 
Spare doch lieber noch auf einen guten LRS. ... oder noch eine Lefty.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte immer noch gerne eine RCT3 Kartusche gegen meinen XLoc getauscht. Immerhin habe ich einen flotten Crosser und schraube den Shimano-Kram an den Harry
> Danke Philipp


Ach so läuft der Hase.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2015)

Was fuer einen Lrs? Da bin ich gut versorgt (Left/240s/SpecciCarbon, lefty/240s/crest und Hope/Crest).
Naja... wenn ich die auf Xloc umbaue war der ganze spass noch immer gut unter 300 Euro. Und zusaetzliche Lefty hiese neues Vorderrad und eine 1600g Lefty bekomm ich fuer das Geld nicht. Zumal das Steuerrohr im Zaboo schon arg kurz ist:/

Hast du einen Harry gekauft? Cool!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

Ich hab einen Harry und habe neue Schaltung und Bremsen gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ich einen flotten Crosser und schraube den Shimano-Kram an den Harry
> Danke Philipp



Ich stehe schon wieder auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

Laufräder kann man nie genug haben. 

Hoffentlich fahren sich dann unsere Heißsporne mit den Spaßgeräten nicht die Köpfe ein wenn sie sich auf gemeinsamen Ausfahrten hochpushen.


----------



## maddda (24. September 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich stehe schon wieder auf dem Schlauch.


Macht doch nix

Bin auch schon ganz wuselig wegen der neuen Gabel


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich stehe schon wieder auf dem Schlauch.


Ich fahre jetzt ohne Schläuche, also nicht auf meinem


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2015)

Wobei ich auch gerade ein gutes angebot fuer einen Satz Sram s700 bekommen habe... hmmmm


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

"Jetzt im News-Ticker: Das ETWR Team rüstet auf!"


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2015)

Da bin ich ja mit dem Scalpel vorgeprescht. Darum muss ich bissle "vorsichtig" sein beim investieren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2015)

Moin in die Runde.


Sach mal, was sind das denn für Felgen auf deinem Crosser?

Gruß Marco



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte immer noch gerne eine RCT3 Kartusche gegen meinen XLoc getauscht. Immerhin habe ich einen flotten Crosser und schraube den Shimano-Kram an den Harry
> Danke Philipp


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

Nextie Carbon 38mm Tubular: http://www.nextie-bike.com/road/23m...road-triathlon-time-trial-cyclocross-nxt38t02
Oberfläche in UD matt 
Beide ~310g.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2015)

Hast Du die Felgen selber importiert? Liebäugle mit einem Satz für mein Race-Fully von LB.

Ach, wenn ich das Querfeldein-Rad'l sehe, könnte ich auch schwach werden. Hab zwar eines, aber das ist zum Pendlerfahrrad umgebaut. Aber nachdem es mittlerweile sogar auf der anderen Seite vom Berg in Oberammergau ein Querfeldein-Rennen innerhalb einer Serie gibt .... Strategie wird sein: mit Familie rüber fahren und Rennen anschauen. Dabei vor Frau mit sehnsüchtigem Hundeblick das Geschehen verfolgen .... mal schaun'g, ob sie sagt: "wäre das nicht auch was für dich?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hast Du die Felgen selber importiert? Liebäugle mit einem Satz für mein Race-Fully von LB.
> 
> Ach, wenn ich das Querfeldein-Rad'l sehe, könnte ich auch schwach werden. Hab zwar eines, aber das ist zum Pendlerfahrrad umgebaut. Aber nachdem es mittlerweile sogar auf der anderen Seite vom Berg in Oberammergau ein Querfeldein-Rennen innerhalb einer Serie gibt .... Strategie wird sein: mit Familie rüber fahren und Rennen anschauen. Dabei vor Frau mit sehnsüchtigem Hundeblick das Geschehen verfolgen .... mal schaun'g, ob sie sagt: "wäre das nicht auch was für dich?"


Wenn deine Frau clever ist, möchte sie an dem Tag in den Zoo.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

Selbst importiert und das war dank EMS und deren deutscher Vertretung (GDSK) echt ein Graus.
Ich würde es aber wieder machen, wenn DHL liefert, denn die dürfen unverzollte Ware durch Deutschland transportieren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. September 2015)

@Crimson_  Das mit der Importerei ist eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund für mich, warum ich da so zögerlich bin. Fährst Du dann auch Querfeldein-Rennen?

@Comfortbiker Zoo ist unwahrscheinlich. Das hieße entweder nach München oder Innsbruck fahren. Beides zu weit. Einzig und allein ein heftiger Wintereinbruch mit viel Schnee könnte meine Pläne sabotieren. Sobald Schnee da ist, läßt meine Ski-verrückte Frau alles stehen und liegen. Mmmm ... ein Querfeldein-Fahrrad ... lecker.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

Ein Sckokoladenbild


----------



## maddda (24. September 2015)

Is das Alfsee?


----------



## Crimson_ (24. September 2015)

Der ist direkt neben der großen Pfütze, ja


----------



## maddda (24. September 2015)

Wusste doch, dass ich den Schlamm kenne

Morgen kommt dann der Rennbericht von Wittenborn. Kleiner Vorgeschmack:




Foto by Lars Schinkel


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2015)

Untertitel zum Bild :
Als ich da voller Elan um die Kurve komme, sitzen doch da welche auf der Strecke und machen Picknick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2015)

Der Blick ist echt zu komisch 
Ich hab uebrigens nur den machenischen Pushlock. Ich hab ja schon einen dran, aber  das ist der alte und der harmoniert so ueberhaupt nicht mit den Avid Bremsen und sieht einfach kacke aus! 
Das waren mir aber keine Gruende >100 Euro raus zu hauen.
Also gab es weit guenstiger einen aktuellen Pushlock. Der bedient sich ja genauso wie der Xloc und kommt genauso Links unter den Lenker 
Einfach nur den Hebel tauschen waere nicht gegangen. Meine MC Einheit macht auf Seilzug zu, die vom aktuellen PushLock macht auf Seilzug auf. 
Und am Fully gedrueckt = auf und am Trainingsrad gesdrueckt = zu... nene das verschickt mich zu sehr


----------



## maddda (25. September 2015)

Ist halt kein geübtes Facebookgrinsen wie bei diesen ganzen Ökoeulen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2015)

Meine Frau meckert auch immer, das ich auf Rennbildern nur schau wie Regenwetter und nie lache


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2015)

Ich bin da anders, 
...meine Frau sagt immer,... du bist nur am Grinsen 
Ich fahre aber auch nicht bis mir das Blut aus den Ohren läuft...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2015)

Sie fragtsich immer, warum ich das Ganze mache, wenn ich "offentsichlicht keinen Spass daran habe"


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2015)

Nu sinn se da... 




...schwarz mit Schlitz und Baumwolle 
Die Bespannung vom Damensattel ist ca.0,5 - 1,0mm dünner. 
Flexen sehr gut, sind aber mit 400g sehr schwer. Sollte aber am Tandem nicht groß stören. 
Mal sehen wie sie sich auf langen Sitzeinheiten machen... denn auf dem Tandem ist man eigentlich nur am sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2015)

Classic


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2015)

Bei den Ventilen öffnet sich der Kreuzschlitz wirklich nur beim reindrücken des gelösten Mitteldorns. In Ruhestellung ist das Ventil von innen am Ansatz dicht. 











...in dem Plasteteil ist auch ein Loch in der Mitte. 

Zum prüfen der Milchstände benötigt man eine große Spritze mit einem 3,5mm dicken Kunststoffröhrchens so lang, das es eingesteckt durch das Ventil bis zum Grund des Reifens reicht. 
...für die Bastler 
... gibt es aber auch zu kaufen


----------



## maddda (25. September 2015)

Boah 400gr pro Sattel  macht ja 8speedneedle für 2 Brooks 

Aber richtig schön sehen sie aus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Boah 400gr pro Sattel  macht ja 8speedneedle für 2 Brooks
> 
> Aber richtig schön sehen sie aus!


Und das sind das noch die leichten 
Hoffentlich bedankt sich mein Hintern beim Rest des Körpers durch nicht spürbare Anwesenheit.


----------



## maddda (26. September 2015)

So sollte es dann auch sein


Gerade kam hier der Postmann Mehr dazu gibts im Enduroforum


----------



## maddda (27. September 2015)

So bin gerade beim Finale vom XCO NRW Cup. Für Marcel geht's gleich los. Ich guck den Jungs heute mal zu


----------



## InoX (27. September 2015)

Hat er noch alles umgebaut? Hoffentlich halten die Bremsen und die Kette reißt nicht.


----------



## maddda (27. September 2015)

Ist alles dran und habs auch schon begrabbelt sieht gut aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2015)

Und? Wie lief es? 

Da ich nächste Woche mit Aufbau anfangen will musste ich heute mal wieder einen ftp test machen. Der letzte war schon ewig her. Doof: beide Kinder die Woche krank und die letzten 2 Nächte kaum geschlafen... Cp20: 314 Watt... Das war schon mehr, aber unter den Umständen und in 6 Wochen wird eh wieder getestet. 
Danach zur Belohnung noch gepflegt den Präsident Thoma runter 

Ach ja:auf 1200 wart es dank kalt und hat richtig gestürmt,... Jetzt fühl ich mich matschig und hab halsweh... Epic! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2015)

Der eine Philipp hat gute Teile verkauft und der andere hat gut betreut 
Hatte ein sicheres Gefühl auf dem Rad und hat alles gehalten. Ergebnis war mir heute nicht mal so wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. September 2015)

Das Carbon sieht richtig edel aus. Musste mir auch ein Bild von der Angelegenheit machen. Qualitätssicherung und so.


----------



## Crimson_ (27. September 2015)

Das vom Trigger oder der Bremse?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. September 2015)

ich versteh nur Bahnhof


----------



## InoX (27. September 2015)

Das der Bremse. Den Trigger kannte ich schon.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. September 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...wer fährt mit dem Zug?


----------



## oberhausen123 (28. September 2015)

Hi  
Weiß jemand ob die XT und Xtr Pedalen (pd m 780 und pd m 980 ) baugleich sind ? Also vorallem die Achsen , ob man z.b eine XTR Achse in die XT Pedalen einbauen könnte ? 
Viele Grüße
Immanuel


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Hi
> Weiß jemand ob die XT und Xtr Pedalen (pd m 780 und pd m 980 ) baugleich sind ? Also vorallem die Achsen , ob man z.b eine XTR Achse in die XT Pedalen einbauen könnte ?
> Viele Grüße
> Immanuel


...da kann ich dir nicht helfen... kann mir aber vorstellen, das es passt.


----------



## Revo1337 (29. September 2015)

Moin, moin.
Habe nun schon seid ein paar Monaten ein freudiges knacken beim Pedalieren.
Es fängt an, sobald ich einmal kräftig in die Pedale trete. Von dort an knackt es dann auch bei relativ leichtem tritt. 
Da ich nur begrenzt Teile zum Wechseln, zwecks ausprobieren, habe, hoffe ich dass hier jemand das Problem kennt..
Pedale können ausgeschlossen werden 

schöne Grüße,
David


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2015)

Revo1337 schrieb:


> Moin, moin.
> Habe nun schon seid ein paar Monaten ein freudiges knacken beim Pedalieren.
> Es fängt an, sobald ich einmal kräftig in die Pedale trete. Von dort an knackt es dann auch bei relativ leichtem tritt.
> Da ich nur begrenzt Teile zum Wechseln, zwecks ausprobieren, habe, hoffe ich dass hier jemand das Problem kennt..
> ...


Mach bitte mal ein Bild vom knackenden Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

Morgen Jungs. So gleich meine letzte Wirtschaftsklausur... Mein Deo hat versagt


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs. So gleich meine letzte Wirtschaftsklausur... Mein Deo hat versagt


...jetzt schon? 

Moin, 
viel Glück


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

Da fahr ich lieber nen 48hRennen als eine Klausur zu schreiben. Hab da nen Problem mit Aufregung...


Danke. War so lala. Es war eine Aufgabe dran, beider der die in der Übung meinten, dass es nicht drankommt. Naja was kam dran?

Der Rest war halbwegs ok. Wird wohl zum bestehen gereicht haben hoffe ich...


----------



## Revo1337 (30. September 2015)

Da ist das Knackrad 
Leider nicht in freier Wildbahn.. 
Gruß,
David


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

Pressfitlager? Haben die Radons doch all ne? Wenn ja würde ich aufs Innenlager tippen


----------



## Revo1337 (30. September 2015)

Ne ist kein Pressfit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2015)

Also beim treten, 
...Rahmen auf Risse untersuchen
...Speichenspannung kontrollieren
...Kettenblattschrauben nachziehen
...Innenlager ausbauen und neu gefettet wieder einbauen 
...Kurbeln sauber mit Fett montieren 
...Pedalen mit Fett sauber montieren
...Ausfallenden reinigen, etwas fetten, Rad straff einlegen und Schnellspanner fest anziehen. (es sollte sich auf der Hand ein deutlicher Abdruck zeigen)
...Sattelstütze reinigen und leicht gefettet einsetzen
...Sattelklemmung kontrollieren 
...Steuerlagerspiel kontrollieren 
...Vorbau/Lenkerklemmung kontrollieren. 


...so ungefähr in der Reihenfolge


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also beim treten,
> ...Rahmen auf Risse untersuchen
> ...Speichenspannung kontrollieren
> ...Kettenblattschrauben nachziehen
> ...


So siehts aus!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So siehts aus!


...die Pedalen hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2015)

...Nabe, Endkappen, Schnellspanner, Freilauf und Kassette hätte ich noch im Angebot.


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

Einfach das fahrrad tauschen


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

Revo1337 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424312 Anhang anzeigen 424313
> 
> Da ist das Knackrad
> Leider nicht in freier Wildbahn..
> ...


Was mir noch ganz heiß einfaällt. Meine Fox 32 hat damals probleme gemacht. Da haben sich die Standrohre in der Krone bewegt und somit geknackt. Natürlich war das teil dann schrott, aber das solltest du mal testen. Is nemmich nciht ganz ungefährlich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2015)

Sooo ich habe mal die neue MotionControl Einheit mit dem Xloc mäßigen Remote verbaut. Dann gleich noch 2x Renegade Sworks verbaut, da am 10.10. Der epische Saison Abschluss ansteht: der legendäre Kandel Uphill! 
...wiegt aber dank je 350g Lenker und Sattelstütze, Reba und so trotzdem 9.8kg 
Aber immer noch ein halbes Kilo leichter als das Scalpel. 








Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mit meinen Handy los ist... Immer überbelichtete Bilder und ich muss von Hand retten was noch geht 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

MAn erkennt garnix


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2015)

Was sag ich denn? Außerdem: schwarzes rad in der abend sonne 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2015)

Der Sascha hat einfach zuviel Sonne :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (30. September 2015)

Pixeldeathmatch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2015)

Stimmt! Eigentlich seid ihr nur neidisch auf meine Sonnentage

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. September 2015)

Na warte, zwar kalter Ostwind aber schönster Sonnenschein über den bayerischen Alpen.

Habe morgen frei && Kinder --> Kita & Kiga + Oma
--> bin mir nur noch unschlüssig, wie genau ich morgen meine 6 h und ~2000-3000 hm generieren werde


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. September 2015)

allerdings, was noch anzumerken ist:  Frau treibt sich schon zum dritten Mal auf der Wies'n rum. D.h, ich habe heute Nachtschicht. Werden eventuell 6 h mit angezogenen Bremsen ... 66% der Kinder machen auch wieder Nachtterror zur Zeit.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2015)

Mein kleiner hat heute Nacht auch wieder Party gemacht. Das gemeine ist echt: wenn meine Frau Dienst hat, kommt er einmal um 12 und pennt bis 8. Wenn ich Dienst hab kommt er um 11 und um 3...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2015)

So, da mir das Müsing irgendwie zu fad und das Oberrohr zu kurz war, gab's nachm Urlaub letztens was Neues. Heute war ich dann doch nicht fahren, dafür gibt's morgen die Jungfernfahrt...





Die Gabel sollte (bald) unterwegs sein, aber ich habe mich gestern noch kurzerhand für einen Marathon am Samstag angemeldet. Da die Strecke sehr einfach und flach sein soll, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich dann auch erst einmal die Starrgabel verbauen kann (theoretisch ginge auch der Crosser). Dann ist das Rad wenigstens fertig... 9,55 kg.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. September 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mein kleiner hat heute Nacht auch wieder Party gemacht. Das gemeine ist echt: wenn meine Frau Dienst hat, kommt er einmal um 12 und pennt bis 8. Wenn ich Dienst hab kommt er um 11 und um 3...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk




3 ist bitter, genau in der Tiefschlafphase.

Meine Prognose für heute Nacht: 1-2 Uhr, Frau kommt heim; 2 Uhr Tochter #1 muss aufs Klo; 3-4 Uhr Tochter #3 macht Party; 6 Uhr, Frau steht wieder auf; 6-7 Uhr Tochter #3 steht auch auf.

Muss morgen Tochter #2 sagen, dass sie den Führerschein gezahlt bekommt ... und meine 6 h ... mmmm


----------



## maddda (30. September 2015)

3 Uhr Kissen zu warm...umdrehen. 7 Uhr...Toilette. Wieder ins Bett. 9 Uhr aufstehen und Pancakes machen Bin ich froh, dass die Klausurphase endlich rum ist. Die letzten Wochen waren was Stress angeht an der Grenze...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

Morgen... 22:30 erste Flasche, dann Terror bis halb 12. Dann 4:30 die zweite Flasche... Wecker um 5:40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Oktober 2015)

Ruhe bis 1:00. Dann kam Frau von der Wies'n heim. Leise ist anders. 2:00 Flasche. 4:00-5:00 Party mit Brabbelgesängen. 6:30 Flasche und aufstehen. 7:00 der Rest steht auf. Bis 8:00 Geschrei, Gezwicke, Geweine .... im Kiga abgegeben, Oma bringt #3 in Kita.

RUHE !!! RUHE !!!

Draußen hat es noch 1°C und Nebel. Irgendwie zu kalt, um jetzt gleich loszufahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Kinderterror....deswegen habe ich die ersten 6 Jahre eine eigene Wohnung gehabt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

LOL! 
@Crimson_ welche Bremse kommt dir ans DirtyHarry?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> LOL!
> @Crimson_ welche Bremse kommt dir ans DirtyHarry?


Ich würde die MT5 nehmen. 
http://www.bike24.de/p198678.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich meine natuerlich an den Crosser... ich bin wieder an der S700 fuer meinen Crosser dran


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2015)

Er hat doch gerade ne neue XTr eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

am crosser???


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2015)

Aber der Preis von der MT5 ist krass.


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> am crosser???


Das Harry ist doch sein xco rad


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber der Preis von der MT5 ist krass.


ja aber bei Marcels 25kg Fliegengewicht brauchste keine 4Kolbenbremse


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

Jaaaa... ich hab mich verschrieben. Ich mein den Crosser!


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das Harry ist doch sein xco rad
> 
> ja aber bei Marcels 25kg Fliegengewicht brauchste keine 4Kolbenbremse


...da haste auch wieder recht 
Aber ich würde die MT5 der MT7 vorziehen, preislich und auch der Einfachheit wegen . Die werkzeuglosen Versteller der MT7 könnten beim Sturz abbrechen.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Avid BB5 Road mit SRAM Red


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

Ok... willst du meine schwarzen MTB BB7 haben? Wenn du die mit den Internals deiner BB5 road mischst hast du schwarze BB7 road  Ob Road oder MTB ist ja nur die Steigung der Internals... ich bin naemlich gerade an einer Hydro dran.
Die Frage war aber eher, ob die 1x10/11 faehrst und ob die den linke Shifter "leer" geraeumt hast.


----------



## Crimson_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Wäre sicher hübsch, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das geht und keine Lust da was zu investieren. Ich hab alles so gelassen wie es ist. 
Vielleicht kaufe ich mal einen "nur" Bremshebel.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Oktober 2015)

irgendwie nicht mein Tag, da habe ich mal Zeit und dann werde ich vom Forst ausgebremst. 3 Berge standen heute auf dem Programm, zwei sind es nur geworden. V.a. warum können sie nicht unten am Weganfang einen Zettel hin hängen, dass oben nichts weiter geht. Na ja, so sind es dann etwas über 4 h und knapp 2000 hm geworden.

Los ging es mit Nebel, der sich dann verzogen hat. So langsam sieht man die Berge:






am ersten Berg oben dann Traumherbstwetter:






Da hinten runter und dann wieder rauf zu #2, aber da war dann gesperrt. Und Alternativen waren umständlich. Also dann doch gleich zu #3 und dann heim gerollt. War trotzdem lustig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Oktober 2015)

Mit was hast du die Bilder gemacht? Mein Handy scheint der Imager den löffel zu reichen... 

Die s700 hydraulische Scheibe ist für den crosser gekauft 

Besser? 








Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mit was hast du die Bilder gemacht?



Ich habe nur ein zweitklassiges Handy, Moto G. Sobald das Licht etwas schlechter wird, wie zum Beispiel im Wald, werden die Bilder sehr schlecht. Bei gutem Licht passt es fürs Internet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2015)

Das untere Bild sieht doch brauchbar aus ...nur brauchst du eigentlich keine Federgabel  oder hast du den Druck schon an's Bergrennen angepasst?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

Morgen! Die Gabel ist nicht wirklich notwendig,... aber ich hab die Starrgabel verkauft. Nur weil ich 1x imJahr dieses Spassbergrennen fahre... zudem glaub ich das sie durchaus was bringen kann. geht 1x kurz bergab 
Gerade noch das RaceFace PF30-HT2 Lager verbaut. Das PraxisWorks ist sau geil gemacht, aber es ist "overengeniered". Da musste man unbedingt BB30 und PF30 mit einem Lager loesen koennen und hat dann fuer PF30 eine "Adapterhuelse" gemacht... KNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARZ! Aber fuer BB30 sicher das beste Adapterlager das ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Revo1337 (2. Oktober 2015)

Habe beim ein-und ausbauen das hier bemerkt:



 
Kassette hat sich wohl ein bisschen rein gefressen 
Meint ihr das Knacken könnte da her kommen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Oktober 2015)

Nö! So zernagelt sehen die Alukörper schon nach kurzer Zeit aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2015)

Jup. Davon wird das Knacken eher nicht kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

Das ist normal... da gehe ich als 1x kurz mit der Feile drueber, das die Kassette wieder gescheit drauf und runter geht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...die kurze Hose war vorhin nicht so optimal 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Die Gabel ist nicht wirklich notwendig,... aber ich hab die Starrgabel verkauft. Nur weil ich 1x imJahr dieses Spassbergrennen fahre... zudem glaub ich das sie durchaus was bringen kann. geht 1x kurz bergab
> Gerade noch das RaceFace PF30-HT2 Lager verbaut. Das PraxisWorks ist sau geil gemacht, aber es ist "overengeniered". Da musste man unbedingt BB30 und PF30 mit einem Lager loesen koennen und hat dann fuer PF30 eine "Adapterhuelse" gemacht... KNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARZ! Aber fuer BB30 sicher das beste Adapterlager das ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte.


Sascha, ich bin noch nicht soweit um das ohne Fotos zu verstehen. 
Ich reime mir was zusammen, aber ob das stimmt. 


Revo1337 schrieb:


> Habe beim ein-und ausbauen das hier bemerkt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424871
> Kassette hat sich wohl ein bisschen rein gefressen
> Meint ihr das Knacken könnte da her kommen


...das ist es nicht und wie schon erwähnt normal. Die Verschlussschraube muss aber wieder ordentlich angezogen werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

@Comfortbiker was soll ich dir nochmal Erklaeren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Bilder kann ich mir den Mix zwischen PF BB... usw. nicht erklären.


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker was soll ich dir nochmal Erklaeren?


Das Leben, das Universium und den ganzen Rest


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

BB30: Lager direkt im Rahmen. PF30: die selben Lager Lager mit Plastick/Alu Schalen im Rahmen
-> Durchmesser PF30  > BB30
-> wenn man eine Shimano Kompatibles 24mm Lager machen will, das beides kann, muss im Falle eines PF30 Rahmens eine Reduzierhuelse mit verbaut werden und die knarzt bei mir.
Siehe hier unten siehst du die ganze Sache.

@maddda ganz einfach: 42!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> BB30: Lager direkt im Rahmen. PF30: die selben Lager Lager mit Plastick/Alu Schalen im Rahmen
> -> Durchmesser PF30  > BB30
> -> wenn man eine Shimano Kompatibles 24mm Lager machen will, das beides kann, muss im Falle eines PF30 Rahmens eine Reduzierhuelse mit verbaut werden und die knarzt bei mir.
> Siehe hier unten siehst du die ganze Sache.
> ...



Aha, jetzt verstehe ich's auch. 
Da könnte der Rahmen reißen, wenn er die Klemmkräfte nicht verträgt...oder?
Versuche doch mal die Montagepaste (die mit den Kornzeugs) zwischen die Hülse und Rahmen zu bringen. Dann könnte Ruhe sein, oder hast du das schon probiert?
(aber nicht auf's Gewinde schmieren )


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

Ne,... aber jezt ist ein 30g leichteres RaceFace Alu PF30 - HT2 Lager verbaut 
Und wenn das nicht geht, kommt ein wheelsmfg pf30-ht2 lager her. das ist wie das Praxis Works nur halt 2 verscheidene fuer PF30 und BB30 -> keine Adapterhuelse.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

Nur gut, das ich noch das alte Rahmenzeugs fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

wenn ich die Wahl haette, wuerde ich am Scalpell auch ein verschraubtes DuraAce HT2 Lager fahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2015)

Rose macht mich fertig...
Ich wollte dort gerade das erste Mal bestellen, da ich ein paar Klamotten für kältere und/oder nassere Tage brauche. Gestern also alles in den Warenkorb und Rechnung als Zahlungsvariante angeklickt. Bestätigung kam. Vorhin bekomme ich eine E-Mail ohne jeglichen Inhalt aber mit Anhang. Im Anhang stand dann, dass ich weder per Rechnung noch per Lastschrift zahlen kann, da der Warenwert für einen Neukunden zu hoch sei (zu hoch ist bei denen >100 €). Dann ein paar E-Mails hin und her und dann habe ich die Bestellung stornieren lassen, da ich dann per Paypal zahlen wollte und man das bei der aktuellen Bestellung nicht mehr dementsprechend ändern konnte.
Jetzt sind zwei von den Artikeln, die ich bestellen wollte, nicht mehr lieferbar 
Ich habe sie mir also selbst weggekauft und der Kram wird nicht sofort wieder ins System eingepflegt. Sollte das nicht automatisch passieren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

Meine Frau hat in ihrem Stadtrad noch eine Federgabel mit Balg und ein Vierkantlager im Chrommolyrahmen... die Karre läuft seit Jahren Sommer wie Winter. Einzig die Scheibenbremsen fehlen(sind für den Rahmen nicht vorgesehen), aber sonst unverwüstlich... 
Erstaunlich ist, das die schwarzen Tauchrohre noch unter dem Balg aussehen wie neu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...das ist meine... nur ein paar Jahre alt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Rose macht mich fertig...
> Ich wollte dort gerade das erste Mal bestellen, da ich ein paar Klamotten für kältere und/oder nassere Tage brauche. Gestern also alles in den Warenkorb und Rechnung als Zahlungsvariante angeklickt. Bestätigung kam. Vorhin bekomme ich eine E-Mail ohne jeglichen Inhalt aber mit Anhang. Im Anhang stand dann, dass ich weder per Rechnung noch per Lastschrift zahlen kann, da der Warenwert für einen Neukunden zu hoch sei (zu hoch ist bei denen >100 €). Dann ein paar E-Mails hin und her und dann habe ich die Bestellung stornieren lassen, da ich dann per Paypal zahlen wollte und man das bei der aktuellen Bestellung nicht mehr dementsprechend ändern konnte.
> Jetzt sind zwei von den Artikeln, die ich bestellen wollte, nicht mehr lieferbar
> Ich habe sie mir also selbst weggekauft und der Kram wird nicht sofort wieder ins System eingepflegt. Sollte das nicht automatisch passieren?


Ein klassisches Eigentor 
Ist aber bei vielen Shops so, am Anfang auf Vorkasse und später dann auf Rechnung. 
H&S hat aber bis heute noch keine Option auf Rechnung... obwohl mir der Laden schon fast gehört.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2015)

Dass Rechnung bei Neukunden meist nicht geht, kenne ich. Das stand dort aber nicht explizit, als ich die Zahlungsart auswählen konnte. Und selbst dann ist doch in der Regel Vorkasse möglich. Sehr schade. Hätte das geklappt, hätte ich nur bei einem Shop bestellen müssen.

€: Die Gabel fürs Inbred ist seit gestern unterwegs... Habe gerade mal die Sendungsverfolgung befragt:





Den letzten Nachsendeauftrag habe ich 2012 erteilt und der galt für ein halbes Jahr. Seitdem sind auch immer alle Pakete ohne Probleme angekommen. Was soll das also? Die "detaillierten Empfängerinformationen" kann ich mir komischerweise nicht anzeigen lassen. Mal schauen, ob da heute oder morgen noch was kommt...


----------



## chrikoh (2. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen! Die Gabel ist nicht wirklich notwendig,... aber ich hab die Starrgabel verkauft. Nur weil ich 1x imJahr dieses Spassbergrennen fahre... zudem glaub ich das sie durchaus was bringen kann. geht 1x kurz bergab
> Gerade noch das RaceFace PF30-HT2 Lager verbaut. Das PraxisWorks ist sau geil gemacht, aber es ist "overengeniered". Da musste man unbedingt BB30 und PF30 mit einem Lager loesen koennen und hat dann fuer PF30 eine "Adapterhuelse" gemacht... KNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARZ! Aber fuer BB30 sicher das beste Adapterlager das ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte.



was is mit den Wheels MF Adaptern?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

Die sind top! Kommen rein, sollte der raceface auch knarzen. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die sind top! Kommen rein, sollte der raceface auch knarzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Kannst du das Zeug nicht gleich einkleben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2015)

Einkleben mag ich nicht. Geht so scheisse wieder raus. Für verschraubt ist normal problemlos. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Oktober 2015)

Einen wunderschönen schwarz-rot-goldenen Morgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ist das wirklich jetzt schon wieder 25 Jahre her? Da wird einem brutal aufgezeigt, wie alt man ist.

Total verschwitzt, dass heute Feiertag ist. Habe mich schon gewundert, warum da keine Autos auf der Straße sind. Stand wie der Depp vom Dienst mit 3 Kindern vor dem verschlossenen Supermarkt. Da wird sich der lokale Pizzalieferdienst freuen ...

Wenn Frau vom Damenbiken heim kommt darf ich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Oktober 2015)

Habs gestern bemerkt, als mir alle beim Einkaufen einen schönen feiertag gewünscht haben


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Oktober 2015)

Einen schönen Feiertag euch Allen. 




...auf einer herrlichen 100+ Runde


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2015)

War mir meinem dad und Trainingskumpel ne Runde fahren... 





Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Oktober 2015)

Kauf dir endlich mal ein gscheites Handy Sascha... sieh ja übel aus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich investiert mein Geld lieber in Fahrradteile und so schlimm ist es nun wirklich nicht!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Oktober 2015)

Zurück... 
http://www.strava.com/activities/405475939





...ich hatte noch Kraft 

Sascha , du brauchst ein besseres Handy.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Einen schönen Feiertag euch Allen.



Ebenso, Jens!

Kommen gerade aus Frankfurt. Heute große Feier mit Live-Bühne von Radio FFH.
War ein kurzer Aufenthalt. Madame hatte irgendwas im Auge...
Passiert! Trotzdem


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Einen schönen Feiertag euch Allen.



Danke!

Meinen habe ich sportlich verbracht


----------



## dor michü (3. Oktober 2015)

Kann das Sein das dein Vorderrad nicht richtig mittig steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2015)

das täuscht sicher wegen der bremsleitung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Oktober 2015)

Das sitzt definitiv mittig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Meinen habe ich sportlich verbracht


War das der Pistenkönig im Grunewald? 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...aufgestanden


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2015)

Moin!
Heute is Saisonabschluss. Nochmal 105km und 3000hm

Aber erstmal jez kurz zur Raststätte Ballast abwerfen


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Oktober 2015)

Mein





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> War das der Pistenkönig im Grunewald?
> 
> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> ...aufgestanden


Nein. Der ist erst in zwei Wochen, heißt jetzt anders, wird ohne mich stattfinden und ich würde dort mit dem Rad anreisen. Bin die Strecke am Donnerstag aber schon mit dem neuen Initiator abgefahren.


----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2015)

Lasst mich Arzt ich bin durch.
Das Garmin sagt 3045hm, 102km in 4:56:53.
Platzierung hab ich vergessen^^Hab 30km gebraucht bis der Knoten geplatzt is-.-...Dann gings ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (4. Oktober 2015)

So Platz 21 isses  geworden. Hatte eben beim falschen Rennen gegucktwar aber trotzdem der Jüngste


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Oktober 2015)

Der Harz ist auch nicht ohne, erst recht mit dem Tandem. 
Extrem steile, wurzlige Anstiege, schmale Wurzelabfahrten...





















http://www.strava.com/activities/406411249
...mit dem Tandem teilweise stressig aber im allgemeinen mit ein paar Modifikationen sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Oktober 2015)

nimm doch dein epic oder das radon, wenn du eh nur alleine fährst


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> nimm doch dein epic oder das radon, wenn du eh nur alleine fährst


Das habe ich mir auch an einigen Stellen gedacht, aber wenn man solche Herausforderungen nicht annimmt, weiß man nicht ob man es geschafft hätte. 

Leider konnten wir erst kurz nach 12 Uhr in die Runde starten, obwohl wir schon 7 Uhr aus den Betten sind. Auf dem Weg in den Harz sind wir von einer Umleitung in die nächste gekommen 
...ich wollte schon wieder umkehren. 
Zum Glück hat das Wetter mitgespielt, ist sogar zum Nachmittag hin noch besser geworden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2015)

AAAARG! Es ist passiert! Ich ab ein passendes Angebot im BikeMarkt gefunden Specci Crux Elite :/




Frage an die Expoerten: Der Rahmen hat "nur" 559mm Oberrohr Laenge. Aktuell fahre ich das Pompetamine mit 575mm Oberrohr, aber auch nur einen 90er Vorbau. Da muesste es doch gut machbar sein, am 559er Oberrohr einfach einen 105mm Vorbau zu fahren, oder? Denkfehler?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Schwer zu sagen, ob der Rahmen für dich reicht, Sascha. 
Ich denke, der ist zu klein für dich. 
Kaufe ihn aber trotzdem erstmal... den wirst du wieder los.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut... der Letzte RR Rahmen den ich hatte hatte auch ein 560er Oberrohr. Und wenn ich wie geplant im Dezember das OnOne London Road kaufe, habe ich auch ein 560er Oberrohr (oder in XL ein 590er!). Beim Bike Fitting hat mir der Peter auch gesagt, das mir das Pompetamine (575mm) eigentlich zu lang ist, darum bin ich von 100mm Vorbau auch auf 90mm runter....


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal geschaut... der Letzte RR Rahmen den ich hatte hatte auch ein 560er Oberrohr. Und wenn ich wie geplant im Dezember das OnOne London Road kaufe, habe ich auch ein 560er Oberrohr (oder in XL ein 590er!). Beim Bike Fitting hat mir der Peter auch gesagt, das mir das Pompetamine (575mm) eigentlich zu lang ist, darum bin ich von 100mm Vorbau auch auf 90mm runter....


Dann wird es passen.
Daran sind deine Proportionen schuld.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2015)

Das kann schon sein... Kurzer Oberkoerper, lange haxen und Arme -> hoher Sattel, tiefer Lenker und kurzes Oberrohr.
Mal das Ob der Regierung abholen. Spaare ja zum London Road sogar noch Geld und ich muss nicht mit dem "rostenden" Stahlrahmen fahren.
Mal gespannt was sie zur Farbkombination sagt


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mal gespannt was sie zur Farbkombination sagt


...je oller desto doller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es nicht passt, nehme ich es gerne


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2015)

Hihi  Denk ich mir, aber Finger weg! Ware dann schon die geile Kiste:
Der Crux Rahmen mit meinem schwarz/blauen DT 29er Lrs mit der S700 + weises x9 Type 2 und der 105er mit Stages und AbsolutBlack 42er... Jummy for the tummy!!!


----------



## mete (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre 555mm Oberrohr mit 105mm Vorbau und Compactlenker (80mm Reach). Bin ja ähnlich groß...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Oktober 2015)

Das denke ich mir eben auch... Mal sehen was Verkäufer und weibe sagen 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (5. Oktober 2015)

Oha Jungs ich bin sooo tot von gestern
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saison is jetzt rum. Glaube nen Rennen mehr hätte ich auch net geschafft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin eben zum Edeka gelaufen...Großer Fehler

Kümmere mich gerade um meine Räder...Ansonsten is heute gammeln angesagt. 
Achja @ Sascha fahre auch 560er OR bei 1,85


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

Morgen!!! Ich bin mir nicht mehr sooo sicher, ob ich den Specci kaufen will. Der Typ hat den Rahmen gestern um halb 8 eingestellt und seit dem nicht mal mehr in den Bikemarkt rein geschaut, geschweigeden mal geantwortet :/


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2015)

Finger weg!Ganz einfach

Bin im moment in Sachen Bikemarkt und eBay etwas vorgeschädigt. Hab/Hatte ja einiges drin, weil ich ja ein Bike aufgelöst hab. Laufe auch gerade wieder hinter 30Kröten her, die nicht bezahlt wurden. Alle wollen immer habenhabenhaben nur zahlen will keiner


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja... finde es auch sehr seltsam!
Schanke nun zwischen den beiden Poison Rahmen und dem hier:




(on one london road)


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2015)

Jaja... Ich habe vor Kurzem eine angeblich neuwertige Gabel fürs Inbred gekauft. Abwicklung leider nur via PM. Das Ende vom Lied: kein neuwertiger Zustand und ein Defekt (einfach mal hier klicken und das Sobre ignorieren). Muss ich als Lehrgeld abhaken und es war zum Glück nicht viel. War ja auch eine alte Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2015)

Würde den Planet X nehmen. Die Farbe is einfach geil! Und kein reiner Crosser. Zugegeben mit der Radgattung kann ich nicht viel anfangen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

Dazu tendiere ich im Moment auch eher. Das mit dem abgerissenen Gewinde ist ja ganz nett...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ich bin auch kürzlich im BM reingefallen. Habe mir zwei Bremsscheiben von Hope gekauft, neu und für 30 Euronen. 
Es sind 203mm V2 floating Scheiben. 
Aber, dumm wie ich bin, sind es keine Vented Scheiben.... ich wusste nicht das es die V2 so und so gibt. 
Kein Vorwurf an den Verkäufer, der ist perfekt. 
War allein meine Schuld. 
Werde sie aber behalten, der Preis ist super. 

Grün!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

So, hab das Angebot fuer den Specci zurrueck genommen. (@Crimson_ du darfst )
Auf so einen Verkauefer habe ich keinen Bock! Da bekomme ich den Rahmen zu Weihnachten,... oder auch nicht.
Soll ich nun echt dne OnOne bestellen?


----------



## xeitto (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden oder hast Du jetzt ein schlechtes Gefühl weil er sich einen Tag nicht gemeldet hat??? Könnte ja auch noch was anderes zu tun haben...

Geile Farbe im übrigen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

Naja... wenn ich einen Rahmen verkaufen will schaue ich schon 1x/Tag rein. der Typ hat nie was im Forum gepostet (1x hat er eine weibliche Bike Begleitung gesucht)... und noch nie irgend etwas verkauft oder gekauft...

Auserdem fand meine Frau den Rahmen zu "gay"  und ich kann die E3 nicht an der Gabel montieren... egal!

ZestyLime is coming!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden oder hast Du jetzt ein schlechtes Gefühl weil er sich einen Tag nicht gemeldet hat??? Könnte ja auch noch was anderes zu tun haben...
> 
> Geile Farbe im übrigen!



Nee, das ist nur ein Vorwand... insgeheim gefällt ihm das Rosa nicht. 

Bei mir könnte wahrscheinlich Sascha auch nicht kaufen... ich verpenne auch mal eine Antwort.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

ne... das Specci ist schon geil, aber ein paar Sachen haben mir nicht 100% gepasst (Gabel ohne Loch fuer die E3, 140mm Disc oder Adapter, kein BSA Innenlager,...) Dazu noch der Verkaeufer,...


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2015)

Ach, Bikemarkt. Habe jetzt das erste Mal was erfolgreich verkauft (meine Stages). Bei all meinen Versuchen vorher bin ich immer an so Großmäuler geraten. Verstehe echt nicht, was deren Problem ist. Entweder ich kaufe was oder nicht. Aber sagen, dass man was kauft und dann kauft man doch nicht, nervt einfach.


----------



## xeitto (6. Oktober 2015)

Fluppt bei mir eigentlich immer ziemlich gut. nur meinen Niner Carbon Lenker will gerade niemand...


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab gerade keine 450 Flocken über. Das Crux wäre auch nur ein optischer Gewinn und ich bräuchte dann noch eine neue Kurbel.


----------



## maddda (6. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ach, Bikemarkt. Habe jetzt das erste Mal was erfolgreich verkauft (meine Stages). Bei all meinen Versuchen vorher bin ich immer an so Großmäuler geraten. Verstehe echt nicht, was deren Problem ist. Entweder ich kaufe was oder nicht. Aber sagen, dass man was kauft und dann kauft man doch nicht, nervt einfach.


Habe schon alles gehabt. Von: ich bin in ner Stunde da und zahle bar(klappte Problemlos)...bis 1000mal nachverhandeln und dann abspringen. 


Das allerschlimmste war aber: Als ich einen neuen Handyvertrag hatte (alter war ausgelaufen). Wollte ich mein "altes" Iphone5 verkaufen. Das war das absolute Chaos. Iwann hat sich dann aber eine vernünftige Käuferin gefunden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soll ich nun echt dne OnOne bestellen?


Los!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2015)

Schon passiert  Meist klappt das im Bikemarkt echt gut, darum hab ich keinen Bock auf so Schnarchnasen...(villeicht bin ich auch nur verwoehnt)


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2015)

Morgen!

Alles fit bei euch? Ich verzieh mich jetzt erstmal in die Muckibude. Etwas Muskelmasse suchen gehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin @Work... heute mittag noch BR Sitzung und dann kann ich hoffentlich schon zuhause die S700 begrabbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Hydro DoubleTaps doch nur nicht so teuer wären.
Ich bin dann auch mal fertig mit Klausuren für dieses Semester....


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2015)

Darum musste ich für 270€ inklusive versand zuschlagen 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2015)

So günstig? Dann hätte ich das an deiner Stelle auch gemacht. Wobei meine gebrauchten RED/Force + SW nur die Hälfte gekostet haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2015)

Da hast du aber auch Glück gehabt. Normal ist das mechanische Set kaum billiger als mein hydro Set. 





Kein Kommentar zur Qualität!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2015)

Hab auch eben nen klein wenig was bestellt. So langsam wächst das neue Radl


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich höre...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2015)

Kannst du dann bald im Fred sehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2015)

Morgen! Das gute daran, das ich nach dem RaceFully nun auch den Crosser "selber" mache ist: jetzt bleibt (sollte es jemals passieren) fuer Leaserad nur noch ein Enduro uebrig 

Ach ja: der Rahmen und das 2. Paket mit Lenker, Stuetze und Supernova E3 Halter sind schon in Freiburg! Wenn ich Glueck habe kann ich haeute abend schon schrauben!!!


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2015)

Bin gespannt. Hast aber den grünen bestellt oder? Bei mir kommen frühestens morgen wieder Pakete. Heute nachmittag service ich erstmal 1-2 Gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2015)

Natuerlich den gelb/gruenen


----------



## Nimron (8. Oktober 2015)

Gab es den auch zum Aktionspreis oder musstest Du die 434,99 Euro zahlen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2015)

Aktionspreis war nur fuer XL (als ich gekauft habe) ich hab die 435 + Versand bezahlt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2015)

Gestern abend bis um 10 geschraubt, aber nicht fertig geworden. Spaetestens als ich gemerkt habe, das die Zugfuehrung unter dem Tretlager und der Zueinsteller am Rahmen fehlt war die Luft raus... heute nach der Arbeit mal im LocalShop vorbei schauen, was sie in der Krustelkiste haben...

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Oktober 2015)

Gestern wieder was fürs Inbred besorgt... Hatte Lust, auf eine alte, niedrig bauende Gabel, die nur das Nötigste kann. Auch nach dem Malheur mit der Skareb  Habe mir dann gestern eine Manitou Mars Super MRD und eine leere Mars Elite abgeholt - wurden beide zufällig zur gleichen Zeit in der gleichen Ecke angeboten...





Die komplette hat kaputte Dichtungen und wohl auch Buchsen, also gestern das Casting umgebaut... War das ein Akt... Lockout geht zwar immer noch nicht, aber ich werde sie am WE mal einbauen und ausprobieren  Nächste Woche fahre ich aber nochmal zu Bike-Mailorder und werde eine Salsa Cromoto kaufen. Nur so auf Verdacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gestern abend bis um 10 geschraubt, aber nicht fertig geworden. Spaetestens als ich gemerkt habe, das die Zugfuehrung unter dem Tretlager und der Zueinsteller am Rahmen fehlt war die Luft raus... heute nach der Arbeit mal im LocalShop vorbei schauen, was sie in der Krustelkiste haben...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Der hat doch Ösen 





Sowas versaut einem wirklich die Lust am schrauben.

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2015)

Nur für die Bremsleitung... Der Schaltzug geht offen unten rum. 
Aber der BikeShop im Dorf neben meinem Arbeitsplatz hat was in der Krustelkiste

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2015)

Morgen Jungens


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2015)

Ahhh ich weis was "ploetzlich" mit meinem Handy los ist! Das macht eigentlich echt gute Bilder, aber die Linse ist verkratzt. Habe es mal unter der Lupe angeschaut... daher komtm der Milchlgaseffekt.
Bei Amazon eine neue Scheibe bestellt -> 5 Euro. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2015)

Machmal isses halt ganz einfach


Bin gerade in der Muckibude. You can't spell LEGENDARY without LEG DAY


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ahhh ich weis was "ploetzlich" mit meinem Handy los ist! Das macht eigentlich echt gute Bilder, aber die Linse ist verkratzt. Habe es mal unter der Lupe angeschaut... daher komtm der Milchlgaseffekt.
> Bei Amazon eine neue Scheibe bestellt -> 5 Euro. Ich bin gespannt!


Was nun? Linse oder Scheibe? 
Das man sowas einzeln bekommt ist erstaunlich. 
Bei dem neuen S6 steht die Scheibe richtig weit raus, bei meinem Sony ist sie bündig im Gehäuse und mit Schutzhülle tief versenkt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2015)

Ist nur die Scheibe vor dem Kamera Modul...
Beim XP ist sie auch ein paar mm versenkt, aber auf dauer hat es nicht gereicht.

Legdays sthen bei mir auch bald wieder an... sobald ich wieder mit dem struktirierten Training einsteige.


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2015)

Krafttraining haben wir bei mir jetzt direkt nach der Saison umgestellt. Das lasse ich einfach durchlaufen. Sonst würde mir die Decke auf den Kopf fallen. Bei mir hat das die letzten immer gut funktioniert. Muss nicht heißen, dass das für jeden was ist, aber ich fühle mich gut dabei.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Muss nicht heißen, dass das für jeden was ist, aber ich fühle mich gut dabei.......
> ....


.......hübschen Menschen auf den Hintern zu schauen. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2015)




----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2015)

Morgen! Ich hoffe das gemotze wegen schlechten Bildern ist jetzt passe! 






Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. Oktober 2015)

Bessere Bilder und geiler Rahmen! Gute Wahl getroffen 

madda, gehst du dann ins Bergwerk oder inne andere Muckibude? - ich hadere mit mir, ob man da hingehen kann …


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Bessere Bilder und geiler Rahmen! Gute Wahl getroffen
> 
> madda, gehst du dann ins Bergwerk oder inne andere Muckibude? - ich hadere mit mir, ob man da hingehen kann …


Wohne ja in Wermelskirchen und nicht in Wuppertal. Gehe also auch hier in die Muckibude.Habe hier eine ziemlich gute. Mein Trainier von dem Studio hier ist früher Downhillrennen gefahren. Der macht das ziemlich gutDas Bergwerk habe ich bis jetzt nur von außen gesehen sieht jetzt aber nicht wirklich groß aus.

Im zweifel gucken was da an Weibsvolk so rumläuft

@Sascha

Das sieht doch super aus! Also Bike und Bild


War eben mit Daddy ne Runde Rennrad fahren...so zum Kaffeetrinken gaaaanz locker. Heute abend schauen wir uns The Program an. Bin mal gespannt wie der so is. Hab ja auch das Buch von Tyler Hamilton gelesen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin begeistert! Nur das schaltpedal mußte ich noch etwas befeilen,weil ich mir beim auf den Hoodz bremsen schier die Finger darunter gebrochen habe 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Oktober 2015)

Sieht echt gut aus! ich würde aber ggf. noch ein paar schwarze Kettenblattschrauben verbauen. Sonst sehr schick!


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Oktober 2015)

Bitter, bitter. Ausgerechnet heute ein Querfeldeinrad hier. Und auch noch ein hübsches.

Eigentlich war für heute Familienausflug zum Rennen in Oberammergau geplant. Projekt "Frau für neues Fahrrad weichklopfen". Dazu ist es nicht gekommen. Familienfeier am Nachmittag. Statt der deutschen Querfeldeinelite gab es etwa 15 schreiende kleine Kinder ... war aber eigentlich auch ganz lustig.

Heute Vormittag Rennrad gefahren. Wir hatten hier so dichten Nebel, war nach den 3 h komplett nass. Als wenn es geregnet hätte. Man hätte aber auch Rolle fahren können. Wäre genauso monoton und nass gewesen.


----------



## mete (10. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert! Nur das schaltpedal mußte ich noch etwas befeilen,weil ich mir beim auf den Hoodz bremsen schier die Finger darunter gebrochen habe



Wenn der Druckpunkt zu nahe am Lenker ist, hast Du wahrscheinlich die alte Version vor dem Rückruf erwischt, oder die Bremse ist nicht richtig entlüftet, bei meinen beiden neuen S700 ist das kein Problem mehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab sie frisch entlüftet und laut Seriennummer auf dem Bremssattel bin ich auch save...


Edition: jetzt hast du mich echt nervös gemacht!
Das alte bleedport sollte doch so aussehen: 




http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/04/15...rim-disc-brakes-unveiled-details-first-rides/

Meines sieht aber so aus:




http://road.cc/content/news/119265-sram-outline-hydraulic-disc-brake-redesign

Wenn du hier das Schaltpedal anschaust sollte es auch das neue sein, oder?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13290604






Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2015)

Entwarnung: frisch entlüftet und endlich die Reach Schraube gefunden. 
Jetzt ist sie perfekt! Super zu dosieren, genug bumms um mit einem Finger einen Stoppt zu machen und dabei sauber zu dosieren! Perfekt angelegtes Geld! 
Die Doubletap ist auch klasse! Knackig und präzise! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2015)

Heute, natürlich im Wettkampf, das erste Mal einen Kettenabwurf mit dem Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt gehabt  (hat aber auch schon einige Kilometer gesehen)
Lief trotzdem ganz passabel...


----------



## mete (11. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Heute, natürlich im Wettkampf, das erste Mal einen Kettenabwurf mit dem Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt gehabt  (hat aber auch schon einige Kilometer gesehen)
> Lief trotzdem ganz passabel...



Jo, die Dinger halten maximal 2tsd bis 3tsd Kilometer, dann müsste man ein neues montieren, dass es wieder hält . Ich habe jetzt einfach wieder eine Kefü montiert, weil's mir letzens auch erst wieder passiert ist. So kann man das KB auch gut zwei Saisons nutzen und nicht nur zwei Monate .


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2015)

Ihr seid der Hammer! Jetzt labert ihr mich seit Monaten voll, dass ich die Kefü endlich wegmachen soll, weil man sie nicht braucht und jetzt das???

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Oktober 2015)

Also mein RaceFace 42T am Crosser hält die Kette mehr als schlecht. Und das obwohl dort mehr Zähne im Eingriff sind als am MTB.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2015)

im worldcup wird auch nicht aus jux und dollerei mit kettenführung gefahren.

und die fahren den antrieb garantiert keine 1000 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2015)

Das war jetzt das erste Mal in 4604 km. Ich muss jetzt ohnehin erstmal die Kette wechseln und beobachte den Fall dann weiter. Falls nötig, kommt halt noch eine KeFü dran.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Oktober 2015)

Genau das habe ich immer gesagt! 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## help (12. Oktober 2015)

Endlich mal bisschen Zeit zum schrauben gehabt. Arbeiten und studieren + pendeln, da bleibt kaum Freizeit...

Winterreifen sind auch schon drauf, ein frischer Satz Raceking's liegt für den Frühling bereit. Jetzt muss ich bei Gelegenheit vorher noch die Autoreifen umstecken, heute war das Auto schon angeeist.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2015)

ich fahr am MTB mittlerweile auch wieder mit KeFü..
in ~3500 km ist mir 2x die kette runtergefallen.. davon 2x im rennen 
seit dem die kefü dran is, is wieder ruhe.. und zumindest 1x (natürlich im rennen) hat sie die kette davon abgehalten runter zu fallen. also hat sich die investition schon gelohnt


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2015)

doppelt gewhoppert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich denk auch, das ich am Scalpel wieder eine montiere. Am Trainingsrad und am Crosser... mal sehen. Die AbsolutBlack sind aber wohl auch richtig gut...


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr am MTB mittlerweile auch wieder mit KeFü..
> in ~3500 km ist mir 2x die kette runtergefallen.. davon 2x im rennen
> seit dem die kefü dran is, is wieder ruhe.. und zumindest 1x (natürlich im rennen) hat sie die kette davon abgehalten runter zu fallen. also hat sich die investition schon gelohnt


Dass das auch immer im Rennen passieren muss... Wenn man's jedoch so elegant löst wie Marcel beim 2014er Heavy 24: Kette mit dem Fuß wieder aufgelegt und kaum Zeitverlust gehabt


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich denk auch, das ich am Scalpel wieder eine montiere. Am Trainingsrad und am Crosser... mal sehen. Die AbsolutBlack sind aber wohl auch richtig gut...


ich fahr ein absolute black


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2015)

Habe jetzt ein Absolute Black Oval in 34T verbaut. Heute soll angeblich die 11-42er Kassette kommen. Bin schon gespannt, wie deutlich man den Unterschied von Oval zu Rund merkt...

Nach Wittenborn sah mein RaceFace so aus: 






Überigens es war kein Hinterbaulager kaputt. Da hat Fuji echt was gutes gebaut!


----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich fahr ein absolute black



Ich auch. Ich denke, die Zähne höher machen und die Zahnform etwas anpassen, brächte deutlich mehr, als dieser NW-Kram, der doch sehr schnell verschleißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich schau es mir den Winter an Trainingsrad und Crosser an... aber ich rechne schon damit das ein 77designs oder die e13 an das Scalpel kommt.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Also mein 32er AB hat nur minimal Verschleiß und das nach zwei Rennsaisons. Das ist auch das beste KB bisher und noch ohne Abwurf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2015)

DAS habe ich eben auch schon oefters gehoert... darum hab ich es ueberhaupt "gewagt"


----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Also mein 32er AB hat nur minimal Verschleiß und das nach zwei Rennsaisons. Das ist auch das beste KB bisher und noch ohne Abwurf.



Kommt wohl darauf an, wie schräg die Kette bei welchem Wetter läuft, das hobelt schon ganz schön was weg... Die ersten paar tsd km hatte ich auch in grobem Geläuf keinen Abwurf, aber dann häufte sich das. Kurzum, die Zähne ansich sind noch gut und ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich das Blatt schon entsorgen sollte. Mit Kefü hält es sicher noch einmal 10tsd km durch.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2015)

Jop, das stimmt. 
Habe zwar, wie gesagt, erst knapp 4000 km mit dem Blatt gefahren, aber richtiger Verschleiß ist da noch nicht zu erkennen. Waren halt nur die zwei blöden Abwürfe, weshalb ich wieder eine KeFü habe.. (die Abwürfe waren übrigens bei ~ 1500 km und ~ 2500 km).


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Also das SRAM ist eigentlich nach weniger KM schon fratze und das Wolftooth mit 36T hat nie so gut gehalten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Oktober 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Habe zwar, wie gesagt, erst knapp 4000 km mit dem Blatt gefahren, aber richtiger Verschleiß ist da noch nicht zu erkennen.



Die Zähne meines RF-Blatts sehen auch noch ziemlich gut aus.
Ich hatte auch schon ein TA Chinook, das nach 7000 km runter war.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Winterpopokal ab 02.11


----------



## maddda (12. Oktober 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Winterpopokal ab 02.11


Armstrongs Resterampe reloaded Vol. 2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Wobei der Jens Voigt eigentlich cooler ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2015)

auch richtig!


----------



## help (12. Oktober 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Winterpopokal ab 02.11


Ahh, da muss ich mein Scale vorher fertig haben. Man war das Decals kleben eine fade Arbeit


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Oktober 2015)

Zeig halt mal her


----------



## help (12. Oktober 2015)

Gestern habe ich mal:
-Trettlager & Steuersatz eingepresst
-der Gabel neue Decals spendiert
-Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau umgebaut
-Neue Griffe, Sattelstütze+Sattel montiert





Bild ist mies, da mein Schmardfonakku gestern praktisch leer war(musste als Leuchte herhalten)...
Leider kann ich erst wieder am So schrauben, da wird folgendes passieren:
-Neue Bremsleitung hinten
-Bremsen entlüften
-Umwerfer+Schaltwerk montieren und mal schauen ob die "alten" Züge vom anderen Rahmen sich von der Länge her ausgehen -> sonst neu
-Kurbel/Hinterrad umbauen und mal alles einstellen
-LR entlabeln

Im Frühling kommt dann noch ein ordentlicher LRS dazu und die bereitliegenden RaceKings+Koolstopbeläge werden montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

Kettenabwürfe hatte ich noch nicht am Slide und dank der zwei Blätter halten die natürlich auch doppelt so lang 
...auch weil ich mit optimierten Schrägzug fahre. 

54mm Huber mit durchgehender Achse für's Tandem. 
Bei den normalen Buchsen hat es immer die Schraube verbogen. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Oktober 2015)

Die Hubies bin ich auch schon am ueberlegen... ich glaub etwas vom knarzen am Scalpel komtm von den sche*** RockShox Bushings.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei RockShox würde ich auf alle Fälle in Huberbuchsen investieren wenn die originalen runter sind. 
Bestellung, Bezahlung und Lieferung war kein Problem. 

Die originalen Foxbuchsen sind eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber die sind am Tandem nur 22,2mm lang und der Rest wurde mit 2 Ausgleichsbuchsen auf 54mm aufgefüllt. Und das gehalten durch eine niedliche 6mm Edelstahlschraube...die sich immer verbog. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## dor michü (13. Oktober 2015)

Was ist eig. das besondere an den Huber Buchsen?

Edit: Willkommen auf der Seite des Jahres 2015

mfg Micha


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Was ist eig. das besondere an den Huber Buchsen?
> 
> Edit: Willkommen auf der Seite des Jahres 2015
> 
> mfg Micha


Technik-Basics

Die Dämpferbuchsen dienen dazu, den Dämpfer im Rahmen zu fixieren. Über die Gleitlager werden die Schwenkbewegungen des Dämpfers beim Einfedern aufgenommen und geführt. Hierzu sollten Dämpferaugenlager haltbar und gleichzeitig leichtgängig sein.

Der Standard

Seit vielen Jahren ist es Standard DU oder DP4 Gleitlager auf einer Stahl- oder Aluminiumwelle ohne Schmierung zu verwenden – mit erheblichen Nachteilen: Die gesamte Kombination und Ausführung entspricht nicht dem Stand der Technik, sie kann nur halbwegs funktionieren wenn die Schwenkwinkel klein sind. Die verwendeten Gleitlager haben nur eine sehr dünne und weiche Nutzschicht. Diese wird oft schon bei der Montage beschädigt und im Betrieb von der Reibstelle weggedrückt und abgerieben. Danach kommt die Schicht mit der Sinterbronze, diese ist härter als die Aluminiumwelle. Nun beginnt auch der Verschleiß der Welle. Schnell entsteht großes Lagerspiel und dank Metall zu Metall Kontakt klappert es auch ganz ordentlich.

Manche Dämpferhersteller setzten deshalb teilweise Gelenklager ein. Die Nachteile: Diese sind schwer, teuer und auch nicht besonders leichtgängig.

Auf der folgenden Abbildung erkennt man gut wie dünn die Nutzschicht bei Standard-Gleitlagern (Fox, Manitou, Rock Shox, etc.) ist. Die gesamte Wandstärke des Gleitlagers am Dämpfer beträgt lediglich 1,2 mm!
[http://huber-bushings]

Die folgende Abbildung zeigt die Verschleißspuren des Dämpferlagers (das ausgerollte) aus meinem Fusion Whiplash nach ca. 1500 km:

[http://huber-bushings]

Ein weiteres Problem ist die Maßhaltigkeit der Einbauhülsen. Diese weisen meist kein notwendiges geringes Spiel, sondern eine Überdeckung auf. Die Einbauhülsen müssen eingepresst werden und sind dann schwergängig. Hierbei wird häufig bereits eine nicht unerhebliche Menge der hauchdünnen Gleichtschicht aus dem Lager gepresst. Die Folge ist schnellerer Verschleiß und ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers. Ein weiterer großer Nachteil ist die geringe Härte der Welle, woraus ein hoher Reibwert und Verschleiß der Welle resultieren.

Diese Abbildung zeigt die zum obigen Lager gehörende Einbauhülse:

[http://huber-bushings]

Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten

Man ersetzt die bisherigen Einbauhülsen durch maßhaltige Einbauhülsen aus hochfestem Aluminium mit harteloxierter Oberfläche. Diese -nicht nur optisch- hochwertige keramische Oberfläche ist annähernd verschleißfrei und hatwesentlich bessere Reibeigenschaften. Allein durch diese Maßnahmen verbessert sich das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers deutlich.

Hier ein Bild der harteloxierten Einbauhülsen:
[http://huber-bushings]

hier im Dämpfer (farblich passend):
[http://huber-bushings]

und hier im Rad verbaut:
[http://huber-bushings]

Baustelle 2 – Das Gleitlager

Hier kommen bei meinen Buchsen Gleitlager aus speziellem Kunststoff zur Verwendung. Diese haben, wenn man die passenden Werkstoffe wählt, viele Vorteile:

- erhöhte Lebensdauer- konstant niedrige Reibwerte (Dicke der Nutzschicht = Wandstärke!)- wesentlich bessere Eignung für Schwenkbewegungen- bessere Schwingungsdämpfung und -Isolierung als bei mehrschichtigen Lagern- niedrigeres Gewicht (ca. 4 Gramm)- je nach Werkstoff deutlich günstiger
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/
Dazu kommt noch, das Sonderanfertigungen möglich sind. 

Mehr kann ich erst nach einer Weile schreiben, ob die Buchsen halten und wirklich leicht laufen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung Jens! Überlege ich mir auch mal für mein Fully.

Der Hermesmensch war immernoch nicht da. Ich will doch meine neue Kassette und Griffe habenGestern hat er hier angeblich niemanden angetroffen Seit mein Kollege ausm Fitnessstudio, der sonst immer die Pakete gebracht hat, woanders arbeitet klappt das nicht mehr so richtig hier glaube ich


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Was ist eig. das besondere an den Huber Buchsen?
> 
> Edit: Willkommen auf der Seite des Jahres 2015
> 
> mfg Micha


Kläre mich doch bitte mal auf 
...welche Seite meinst du?



maddda schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenstellung Jens! Überlege ich mir auch mal für mein Fully.
> 
> Der Hermesmensch war immernoch nicht da. Ich will doch meine neue Kassette und Griffe habenGestern hat er hier angeblich niemanden angetroffen Seit mein Kollege ausm Fitnessstudio, der sonst immer die Pakete gebracht hat, woanders arbeitet klappt das nicht mehr so richtig hier glaube ich



Danke Philipp, 
leider sind die Bilder nicht mit rübergesprungen, die könnt ihr euch über den letzten Link unten anschauen... für mich sind Bilder fast wichtiger als Text. 

Lass dir doch einfach die Sachen an den Laden deiner Mutter oder an die Muckibude




 schicken, da ist doch meistens jemand. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2015)

Naja da den ganzen Tag jemand zu hause war...nämlich ich...stimmt da iwas bei hermes nicht.

UND richtig. Gerade kam ein Anruf: Neuer Kollege sagt, dass es unsere Straße in Wermelskirchen nicht gibt Haben die kein gogglemaps, garmin, navigon oÄ


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Oktober 2015)

Kommt mir SEHR bekannt vor. Ich musste den Hermes Fahrer auch schon abpassen, als er WIEDER in die falsche Einfahrt rein ist. Schon kompliziert,... 103 ist da... wo koennte 101 sein???

War heute nach der Arbeit noch sehr cool 1:45h mit dem Crosser durch die Ebene geduest. Genau die richtige Entscheidung gewesen, DAS Rad auf zu bauen


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Oktober 2015)

Hier nix Ebene. Ich hab Hügel gemacht weil es beim schnell fahren so zieht. Garmin sagte -0.5°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2015)

Mir geht's seit gestern irgendwie nicht so geil, daher habe ich gestern und heute aufs Radfahren verzichtet, obwohl's ab morgen bis kommenden Montag quasi durchregnen soll  Dafür war ich beim Lagerverkauf von Bike-Mailorder 
Und am WE wird das Sobre Dad vom Schwager endlich zuende aufgebaut, wenn endlich mal der Turbine-Vorbau kommt


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin gerade in meinen zwei Regenerationswochen nach der Saison. Also im Moment nur Krafttraining und zwischendurch mal Rad.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Oktober 2015)

Mist, eigentlich wollte ich die Saison auch schon abschreiben, aber nachdem bisher Schnee angesagt war, hat sich die Vorhersage für Sonntag nun doch verbessert. 






Auch wenn zapfig, gibt es eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr für 107 km & 2700 hm .... Mist!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2015)

Hier ist es morgens knapp ueber Null und mittags so 5-10 Grad, also eigentlich ganz ok. Schnee wurde auch vorhergesagt, aber erst ab 600m. Sprich solange ich nicht richtig bike ist alles ok -> GA schrubben


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2015)

Morgen!

Ich warte gerade, dass mein Körper wie geplant auf Kaffee+Espresso reagiert. Gott ich will endlich aufn Pott

Ok gut zu viel information. Gestern den letzten Plan vom neuen dreiersplit trainiert. Bin auf anhieb beim Kreuzheben wieder bei 100kg @6wdh. gelandet


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...so sieht es bei uns aus und wir liegen nicht 500mÜ0 








send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

Oh Gott.


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2015)

Oha


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns hat es nur bis etwa 900 m runter geschneit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Was ist eig. das besondere an den Huber Buchsen?
> 
> Edit: Willkommen auf der Seite des Jahres 2015
> 
> ...



...nun habe ich es auch kapiert 
...die "Jahre" vergehen rasend schnell


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem der Winter wieder ansteht, wird das Thema "im Keller trainieren" wieder relevant. Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Vorderrad automatisch zu erhöhen, um das Bergfahren zu simulieren? Irgendeine Art Minihebebühne? So das man während einer Einheit die Steigung verändern kann, ohne vom Fahrrad absteigen zu müssen?


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2015)

wenn du auf einem laufband fährst, ja


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Vorderrad automatisch zu erhöhen, um das Bergfahren zu simulieren? Irgendeine Art Minihebebühne? So das man während einer Einheit die Steigung verändern kann, ohne vom Fahrrad absteigen zu müssen?


Du hast doch Kinder...!?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2015)

240m üNN und laut Wetterbericht 7°C...


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du hast doch Kinder...!?



Kinder haben Kellerverbot wenn ich da unten fahren. The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones ... die schlafen danach immer so schlecht ... das geht nach hinten los

aber vielleicht so etwas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Kinder haben Kellerverbot wenn ich da unten fahren. The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones ... die schlafen danach immer so schlecht ... das geht nach hinten los
> 
> aber vielleicht so etwas:
> Anhang anzeigen 428190


Du müsstest aber gleichzeitig hinten den Wiederstand erhöhen. Sonst sitzt du nur anders am Rad und es würde nicht schwerer zum pedalieren gehen.


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Kinder haben Kellerverbot wenn ich da unten fahren. The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones ... die schlafen danach immer so schlecht ... das geht nach hinten los
> 
> aber vielleicht so etwas:
> Anhang anzeigen 428190


Schaue gerade Scream... Also die neue Serie die kann einiges!


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2015)

Es schneit hier einfach immer noch?!


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Schaue gerade Scream... Also die neue Serie die kann einiges!



Hört sich interessant an. Freue mich aber jetzt erst einmal auf die zweite Staffel von Fargo. Der Keller, mein Kickr und nur ich ganz alleine. Irgendwie freue ich mich schon auf Winter.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

help schrieb:


> Du müsstest aber gleichzeitig hinten den Wiederstand erhöhen. Sonst sitzt du nur anders am Rad und es würde nicht schwerer zum pedalieren gehen.



Geht bis 1550 W


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Freue mich aber jetzt erst einmal auf die zweite Staffel von Fargo.


Hab' vorhin auch gesehen, dass die neue Staffel verfügbar ist. Aber erstmal Bloodline zuende schauen


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an. Freue mich aber jetzt erst einmal auf die zweite Staffel von Fargo. Der Keller, mein Kickr und nur ich ganz alleine. Irgendwie freue ich mich schon auf Winter.


Haste auch netflix?

Von Fargo kommt ja pro Woche nur eine Folge... Die erste Staffel habbich auch geschaut.

Die neue Screamserie ist etwas anders aufgebaut, passt mehr auf die heutige Zeit. Aber der ganze Good Old Stuff is immernoch dabei. Wer auf die Kinofilme steht wird auf die Serie auch stehen. Es ist aber mehr Story dabei. Nicht ein ganz hektischer slasher. Lustigerweise sagt das der Geek in einer Folge sogar: "Slasher sind schnell, daraus kann man keine Serie machen"

Ging anscheinend doch und es funktioniert


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

netflix und amazon. Muss ehrlich sagen, so ist es dann auch möglich, stundenlang im Keller zu schwitzen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> netflix und amazon. Muss ehrlich sagen, so ist es dann auch möglich, stundenlang im Keller zu schwitzen.


Fehlt mir also noch ein Keller


----------



## dor michü (14. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...so sieht es bei uns aus und wir liegen nicht 500mÜ0
> 
> ...




Das ist ja nix...wir hatten gute 15cm Neuschnee. Hat wenig Spaß gemacht mit den Sommerrädern nach der Nachtschicht heim zu düsen. Für eine Strecke von 35min habe ich ganze 1:45h gebraucht. 
Heute erstmal Räder gewechselt. Morgen gehts dann wahrscheinlich das erste mal wieder auf die Rolle

mfg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich war für heute Spätnachmittag Berglauf auf den da hinten geplant. Wollte zum Schnee. 

Da aber Oma's Auto nicht mehr wollte, blieb Tochter #3 an mir hängen. Na ja, dann 90 min Läufchen in der Ebene damit das Kind frische Luft bekommt. Und das gute Kind hat die ganze Zeit dabei geschlafen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Eigentlich war für heute Spätnachmittag Berglauf auf den da hinten geplant. Wollte zum Schnee.
> 
> Da aber Oma's Auto nicht mehr wollte, blieb Tochter #3 an mir hängen. Na ja, dann 90 min Läufchen in der Ebene damit das Kind frische Luft bekommt. Und das gute Kind hat die ganze Zeit dabei geschlafen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428278


Das ist doch nur eine Puppe. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

Puppe? Brrrrrrrrrr ... da schaudert es mich gleich, da ich an das hier denken muss ......... brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

wobei der ist echt gut. Ist sogar der gleiche Kinderwagen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Puppe? Brrrrrrrrrr ... da schaudert es mich gleich, da ich an das hier denken muss ......... brrrrrrrrrrr


Hätte ich nur nicht auf das Bild geklickt 
...ich nehme die Puppe zurück. 

Ich habe nur immer Bedenken wenn man mit Kinderwagen joggen oder inlinern geht. Wenn man da stolpert fliegt das Kind bestimmt im hohen Bogen aus dem Wagen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe nur immer Bedenken wenn man mit Kinderwagen joggen oder inlinern geht. Wenn man da stolpert fliegt das Kind bestimmt im hohen Bogen aus dem Wagen.



Na gut, man kann auch beim Laufen von einem abstürtzendem Flugzeug getroffen werden. Oder beim Weißbier holen auf der Kellertreppe ausrutschen und sich das Genick brechen (was tragischer Weise einem ehemaligen Klassenkameraden von mir passiert ist)

Kleine Kinder gurtet man doch an und größere hocken sich da doch nicht mehr rein.

Was wirklich ein Problem ist, und da kann ich mein Rennradfahrerleiden teilen, so etwa 20% aller deutschen Autofahrer fehlt die geistige Reife zum Führen eines Fahrzeugs. Mit nur einem Kind geht es ja, aber als ich noch mit den Zwillingen unterwegs war, waren die Gehwege oft nicht breit genug. Von daher kurz auf die Straße ausgewichen, was aber wirklich immer nur kurze Stücke waren. Zudem muss ich stellenweise auf sehr, sehr kleinen Nebenstraßen laufen. Da habe ich Sachen erlebt, 30 Jahre Rennradfahren kommen da nicht ran ....


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

Deutschland Vierer fährt !!!!

Edit:blamabel


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2015)

Gerade gesehen.

Naja is ja nur "Quali"


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Oktober 2015)

aber da ist auch nicht mehr drin. Hat man schon bei den Wechseln gesehen. Die Briten dagegen. Einfach schön anzuschauen. Finde es auch total lässig, dass sich so ein "Superstar" wie Wiggins nochmal einen Vierer gibt. Hätte er eigentlich nicht mehr nötig. Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2015)

Morgen!

Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen habe: Das Rampage ist auf morgen vorverlegt worden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...der Vierer ist wie der Achter im Rudern, da muss alles passen. 

Heute bin ich seit langem mal wieder auf dem Rad mit kompletten Regenklamotten zur Arbeit gefahren... immer schön mit Tempo durch die Pfützen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...der Vierer ist wie der Achter im Rudern, da muss alles passen.
> 
> ...


Spielkind


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2015)

Moin!

Hier auch alles weiß. Irgendwie habe ich den Herbst total verpasst. 

Konnte meine alte Satori-Rolle gut verticken und habe mir (fast passend zum aktuellen Wetter) virtuellen Ersatz besorgt.
Gucken, Schwester sollte sie morgen mitbringen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Oktober 2015)

virtueller Ersatz? D.h. du hockst dich nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad, sondern tust nur noch so?


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fehlt mir also noch ein Keller


Kannst du doch am Balkon anbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> virtueller Ersatz? D.h. du hockst dich nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad, sondern tust nur noch so?


Ähnlich. Gucke MTB-DVDs	

Quark!
Eine Bkool pro  Rolle


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Oktober 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kannst du doch am Balkon anbauen



Auf dem Balkon ist es dann kalt und eng und ich könnte nix Lautes gucken/hören


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähnlich. Gucke MTB-DVDs
> 
> Quark!
> Eine Bkool pro  Rolle



Fährst Du auch in Zwift? http://www.zwift.com/index
Hab mir den Tacx NEO geholt. Nicht zu hören das Teil

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2015)

Das Rampage is dieses Jahr mal der Hammer


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Oktober 2015)

Suddenly a wild heiratsantrag appeared....


----------



## maddda (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Hammer Dass der den Ring unterwegs net verloren hat


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Oktober 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Hab mir den Tacx NEO geholt. Nicht zu hören das Teil



Das ist die Lautstärke, die ich erhofft hätte, als ich mir vor 1.5 Jahren einen Kickr gekauft habe. Leider gab es damals keine Alternativen, bin mir ziemlich verarscht vorgekommen, ob der Werbemessage "silent" ...

Berichte mal von Deinen Erfahrungen. Mit welcher App fährst Du (abgesehen von Zwift .... nicht so mein Fall, ich schaue liber Netflix, aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben ....)?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2015)

braucht jemand einen neuen 29er lrs?

tune, crest, laser

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=15098


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Oktober 2015)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Fährst Du auch in Zwift? http://www.zwift.com/index
> Hab mir den Tacx NEO geholt. Nicht zu hören das Teil
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Hi!

Bisher (noch) nicht. Habe eben erstmal das Bkool-Geraffel runtergeladen + install.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2015)

Zum kotzen! Die neue Waschmaschine sollte zwischen 9 und 13 Uhr kommen...gerade werde ich von Fahrer angerufen: sie kommen in 30-45 Minuten...also einer Stunde!
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich beim Termin aus machen nicht gefragt hättet: eher 9 oft eher 13 Uhr und die präzisere Aussage war? 9-12 Uhr!
Zum Kaffee soll ich zu den Schwiegereltern...kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich SO trainieren soll?

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2015)

Du bist doch eh bald wieder krank 
So wie ich jetzt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zum kotzen! Die neue Waschmaschine sollte zwischen 9 und 13 Uhr kommen...gerade werde ich von Fahrer angerufen: sie kommen in 30-45 Minuten...also einer Stunde!
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich beim Termin aus machen nicht gefragt hättet: eher 9 oft eher 13 Uhr und die präzisere Aussage war? 9-12 Uhr!
> Zum Kaffee soll ich zu den Schwiegereltern...kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich SO trainieren soll?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


...fahre doch dem Lieferanten mit deinem neuen Rad entgegegen und zeige ihm den Weg. 


Schönes WE,.... macht das beste daraus. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2015)

Ihr seid Kollegen! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Oktober 2015)

Oder du besorgst dir ein Bullit über Jobrad. Dann kannst du sowas in Zukunft selbst abholen und trainierst noch dabei!


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oder du besorgst dir ein Bullit über Jobrad. Dann kannst du sowas in Zukunft selbst abholen und trainierst noch dabei!


Einmal alle 10 Jahre wenn Sascha wieder die Waschmaschiene mit zu viel schlamm kaputt gemacht hat


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2015)

Du wirst lachen, die letzte hat echt genau 10 Jahre gehalten 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich kenn doch meine Pappenheimer


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2015)

Meine rad Sachen waren aber wohl nicht das Problem... Eher das 2. Kind... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2015)

Das wäscht man ja auch nicht in der Waschmaschiene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das ist die Lautstärke, die ich erhofft hätte, als ich mir vor 1.5 Jahren einen Kickr gekauft habe. Leider gab es damals keine Alternativen, bin mir ziemlich verarscht vorgekommen, ob der Werbemessage "silent" ...
> 
> Berichte mal von Deinen Erfahrungen. Mit welcher App fährst Du (abgesehen von Zwift .... nicht so mein Fall, ich schaue liber Netflix, aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben ....)?



Aktuell fahre ich fast nur Zwift. Die Tacx-Software TTS4 habe ich auch schon getestet. Hab das Teil ja erst zwei Wochen. Radfahren steht etwas hinten an. Volleyball und Laufsaison haben begonnen. Aber alles in allem ist das Teil top! Wie schon erwähnt ist das Teil nicht zu hören und das lästige durchrutschen des Reifens gibt es auch nicht mehr. Fühlt sich jetzt schon sehr realistisch an. Scheinbar gibt es noch ein Problem mit der Trainerroad-Software. Hab ich aber nur gelesen. Nutze sie selber nicht. Aber was da teilweise im Tacx-Forum für eine Welle gemacht wird ist schon verrückt! Als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres im Leben. Ein Firmware-Update steht kurz bevor. Allerdings nur via IOS. Das mag etwas blöd sein. Vor allem weil es über die Tacx-Software für die anderen Trainern die ganze Zeit möglich war und jetzt nicht mehr. Aber scheinbar ist Tacx da auch dran. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm fuer Zwift muesste ich mir erst noch den Elite Speedsensor fuer die Muin und einen Ant+ Usb Dongel kaufen... beides echt billig 
Ich glaub ich bleib erstmal bei Breaking Bad fuer GA Einheiten und wenn ich mich kaputt machen will, wirf ich ein Sufferfest Video an


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> fuer GA Einheiten



wie lange hälst Du es dann maximal aus?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Oktober 2015)

hmmm ich glaub max waren 3,5h. Aber mir wurde auch schon (von Sportwissentschaftlern) gesagt, dass eine Rolleneinheit das 1,5fache zaehlt, weil es einfach effektiver ist.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Oktober 2015)

oder einfach die "Zeit in Zone 2" anschauen, dann gilt der Energiehaltungssatz wieder 

Kombiniere GA Einheiten drinnen oft mit Laufen. So geht es dann leichter auf 3-4 h insgesamt zu kommen.


----------



## maddda (17. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmmm ich glaub max waren 3,5h. Aber mir wurde auch schon (von Sportwissentschaftlern) gesagt, dass eine Rolleneinheit das 1,5fache zaehlt, weil es einfach effektiver ist.


Hab ich auch immer wieder festgestellt. Du rollst ja nie. Also mit ohne treten und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2015)

Manchmal verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr:

https://www.facebook.com/epochal.mi...offset=0&total_comments=6&notif_t=share_reply

Bitte Artikel lesen. Mehr Milchmädchenrechnung geht nicht.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2015)

was ist dein problem mit dem artikel?


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Oktober 2015)

Klingt wie Nahrungsergänzungsmittel = EPO...


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2015)

Steht drunter. Es ist eher die Meinung von dem, der das gepostet hat. Hatte mir mehr erläuterungen geünscht... Schau einfach mal in die Kommentare


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich gelesen. Ich tendiere da schon eher in Andreas' (Mister Boos) Richtung..
Durch (zu) sorglosen Umgang mit NEM wird mMn auch diese "Schluckmentalität" gefördert.
Zumal man nur mal die Kölner Liste aufrufen brauch, um zu sehen wie oft es vorkommt, dass in NEM auch Wirkstoffe von richtigen Dopingmitteln gefunden werden.
Denke im Nachwuchsbereich sollte das wirklich tabu sein. Wer braucht WIRKLICH so viel Eiweiss, KH, Fett,... dass der Bedarf nicht über eine gute Ernährung abgedeckt werden kann?
Und der Schritt von "1 kleine Pille NEM XY am morgen" zu "1 kleine Pille anaboles Steroid XY am morgen" ist wirklich nur ganz ganz klein..


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2015)

Klar da hast du schon recht. Aber auf meine Aussage, dass man differenzieren sollte sagt er klar nein. Ob jemand ein Gel beim Rennen oder einen Eiweisshake nimmt ist doch was ganz anderes als wenn jemand sich die Spritze mit Epo setzt oder habe ich was verpasst?



> Zumal man nur mal die Kölner Liste aufrufen brauch, um zu sehen wie oft es vorkommt, dass in NEM auch Wirkstoffe von richtigen Dopingmitteln gefunden werden.



Das is nochmal ne andere Baustelle. Da werden ja prinzipiell alle NEM mit Epo und Co gleichgesetzt


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja. Da hast du natürlich Recht.
Aber das Problem das Andreas' und auch ich sehe, ist eben, dass NEM "desensibilisieren".
Also durch die regelmäßige Einnahme von einer Kreatin-Pille hier und einer Zink-Kapsel da etc. gewöhnt man sich schon daran Pillen zu schlucken.. und ob in einer Pille jetzt Kreatin, Zink, Magnesium, Koffein oder eben anabole Wirkstoffe, EPO oder sonst was enthalten ist, macht dann - psychisch - bei der Einnahme keinen großen Unterschied mehr.
Mit der Vorgabe, dass man auf NEM verzichten sollte, kann man dieses Bewusstsein schärfen, eben dass es nicht "normal" ist, sich jeden morgen 5 - 10 Pillen und Tabletten einzuschmeissen.
Das haben viele nämlich - so hab ich zumindest das Gefühl - bereits vergessen.

(Aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass Andreas da ziemlich radikale Ansichten besitzt und auch bewusst radikal formuliert. Er möchte eben Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen und das geht eben am besten, wenn man die Leute vor den eigenen Kopf stößt  )


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2015)

Klar das was du da schreibst macht Sinn. Und genau so hätte ich es mir in dem Artikel auch gewünscht. Steht aber leider nicht drin.

So wie es da in dem Artikel steht könnte sowas schnell passieren:
Peter Müller hat den Artikel gelesen (noch nie vorher von Kreatin gehört) und bekommt mit, wie jemand Kreatin nimmt. Dann erzählt Peter Müller weiter: Du XY dopt.

Rein losgelöst von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Kreatin und allgemeinen NEMeinnahme ist das ein Problem.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2015)

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht optimal so ein Denken.. aber ich fand, dass sich der Artikel auch garnicht soo schlimm liest!?


----------



## maddda (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich fand es schon ziemlich einseitig...


Anderes Thema: Bin gerade eben mit dem neuen ovalen Absolute Black Kettenblatt um den Block gerollt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so deutlich beim treten merkt. Ob ich es gut finden soll weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. Kann man auch von 1km um den Block nicht wirklich sagen...

Bin schon gespannt auf die erste richtige ausfahrt angeblich gewöhnt man sich ja schnell dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (18. Oktober 2015)

ja. n kollege von mir fährt das auch.. bin bisher auch nur mal 1 km damit rumgerollt.. es war schon SEHR ungewohnt.
aber er is begeistert davon


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag sie auch.gerade bei niedriger Frequenz und viel Kraft ist es Top.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2015)

Moooooin!

Heute leg ich auch mit Grundlage wieder los. Fühl mich jetzt auch wieder fit


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist das jetzt ein norddeutsches Ganztages-Moin, oder ein studentisches bin gerade erst aufgestanden Moin?


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2015)

Ein Norddeutsches Ganztagsmoin von nem Typen aus NRW

Bin nicht so der Spätaufsteher


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Oktober 2015)

Von hier aus ist alles Norddeutschland, unten kommt nur noch Italien 

Durfte gestern nicht Rennen fahren, aber bekam dann den ganzen Nachmittag frei. Problem war nur: Dauerregen. Egal, 6 h mit dem Rennrad. Nach etwa 3 h waren meine Zehen erfroren. Nach 4 h die Hände. Brauche echt breiter geschnittene Schuhe, mit dickeren Socken kommt da kein Blut mehr hin. Winter kommt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...mir schmerzen die Oberarme 
300 HM nur durch Treppenfahren und rumhopsen ...
...ich muss unbedingt den Wheelie üben.


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2015)

Habs schon auf Facebook bewundert. Das sieht alles wirklich extrem sauber aus was du da machst!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Von hier aus ist alles Norddeutschland, unten kommt nur noch Italien
> 
> Durfte gestern nicht Rennen fahren, aber bekam dann den ganzen Nachmittag frei. Problem war nur: Dauerregen. Egal, 6 h mit dem Rennrad. Nach etwa 3 h waren meine Zehen erfroren. Nach 4 h die Hände. Brauche echt breiter geschnittene Schuhe, mit dickeren Socken kommt da kein Blut mehr hin. Winter kommt.


Probiere es mal hiermit. 
http://www.had-land.de/SEALSKINZ-Socken/Sealskinz-Mid-Weight-Mid-Length-Socken--2460.html
...die halten trocken und warm. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Oktober 2015)

Sealskinz habe ich. Der Schuh ist halt zu eng bzw. mein Füße zu breit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

...aller guten Dinge sind drei... 












...wasserdichter Kofferraum 





...und die neuen Buchsen 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2015)

Ok... Notiz an mich selbst:

Im Winter Huberbushings bestellen

Wie lange ist bei den Jungs denn die Lieferzeit?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ok... Notiz an mich selbst:
> 
> Im Winter Huberbushings bestellen
> 
> Wie lange ist bei den Jungs denn die Lieferzeit?


...geht sehr schnell und unkompliziert... Formular ausfüllen, abschicken, nach Bestätigung bezahlen... wenige Tage später im Rad einbauen.... max. eine Woche 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2015)

Ui das is echt fix


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2015)

@__Stefan__  bist aber frueh dran mit 6h Einheiten 

Die Hubers kommen bei mir rein, wenn die RS tot sind... (vllt auch vorher )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @__Stefan__  bist aber frueh dran mit 6h Einheiten



da ich ja gestern eigentlich Rennen fahren wollte, war das streng genommen noch in der Saison. Besonders frustrierend, während ich 6 h im Regen, war beim Rennen im Chiemgau woll die einzigst regenfreie Zone Oberbayerns. 

Ab heute bis schaung-ma-mal (Dezember?) ist nach-Lust-und-Laune-Phase angesagt. Vor allem wieder richtig ins Berglaufen reinkommen.


----------



## BENDERR (19. Oktober 2015)

@Comfortbiker 
deine technik sieht echt sauber aus, respekt!
klickpedale oder flat?

(und die idee mit der pappschachtel muss ich mir mal merken)


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker
> deine technik sieht echt sauber aus, respekt!
> klickpedale oder flat?
> 
> (und die idee mit der pappschachtel muss ich mir mal merken)


Ich gebe mir Mühe 
...dafür brennen mir heute die Arme. 
Ich muss mal den 65er Vorbau gegen einen 35 o. 40er tauschen. Durch den langen Rahmen (L) und Vorbau braucht man ordentlich Schwung um das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. 

Im Winter fängt wieder Technikübungszeit an. 





...damit fährt es sich super, falle aber wenn es langsam und sehr technisch zugeht immer mal um. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## BENDERR (19. Oktober 2015)

ok. ich bin ja der meinung techniktraining sollte man immer mit flatpedalen üben.
weil man dann nämlich die "richtige" technik lernt.. und z.b. keinen "schweine hop" 
muss aber zugeben, dass ich da selbst diese saison für unsere kids kein gutes vorbild war 

(also, das soll keine kritik sein.)


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ok. ich bin ja der meinung techniktraining sollte man immer mit flatpedalen üben.
> weil man dann nämlich die "richtige" technik lernt.. und z.b. keinen "schweine hop"
> muss aber zugeben, dass ich da selbst diese saison für unsere kids kein gutes vorbild war
> 
> (also, das soll keine kritik sein.)


Das Thema hatten wir aber auch gestern. 
Es müsste Flat u. Clickpedalen mit einer Art Bajonettverschluss geben. So kann man ruckzuck wechseln und einfach nur umstecken... meine Worte in des Herstellers Ohren. 
Weil, wie du sagst, muss man mit Flat sauberer fahren. 
Allerdings kommt bei Clickis mehr Stress auf, wenn man auf einen Steilhang zufährt und einen sauberen Umsetzer produzieren muss. 
Jedenfalls ist es da besser, wenn das Gehirn zu Hause bleibt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (20. Oktober 2015)

Hab's jetzt endlich mal geschafft, zumindest eine Carbonfelge grob einzuspeichen. Mit Cannonball Nabe und Alunippeln wiegt das VR nun 628g. Eigentlich war eine Cannonball SL Nabe geplant, aber ewig in die Zukunft reichende Lieferzeit und lediglich 10g Gewichtsersparnis bei 70,- Mehrpreis haben mich dann doch wieder auf die normale Cannonball umschwenken lassen:


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2015)

China Felge? Das hatte ich auch vor, aber ich bindann sau guenstig an die Specci Felge gekommen.

Wird immer schattiger morgens... heute morgen meinte der Garmin -2.2 Grad.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Naumburg 8'C Tendenz steigend :O) 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (20. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> China Felge? Das hatte ich auch vor, aber ich bindann sau guenstig an die Specci Felge gekommen.


Jo, Roval Felgen waren mir zu teuer und rot hätte auch nicht unbedingt gepasst (wobei mir das egal wäre), außerdem wollte ich Felgen mit "Horn", dem hookless-Kram traue ich bei Tubeless nicht wirklich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab echt Glueck gehabt. Waren billiger als ChinaImport und nen Hook haben sie auch noch, wobei ich auf den auch verzichten koennte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab' die auch nicht selbst importiert, das Stück hat mich daher mit Versand weniger als eine Crest gekostet .


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Oktober 2015)

Woher hast du die dann?


----------



## mete (20. Oktober 2015)

Privatverkäufer bei Ebay .

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch im Winter irgendwann motivieren, die Powertap-Nabe umzuspeichen.


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2015)

Sooo habe mal unser WP-Team erstellt: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/245

EIn Platz ist schon für Maik reserviert


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



maddda schrieb:


> Sooo habe mal unser WP-Team erstellt: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/245
> 
> EIn Platz ist schon für Maik reserviert


Ich mache gern wieder mit... lasse aber richtig fleißigen Anwärtern den Vortritt. 
Letztes Jahr hat es bei mir etwas geklemmt und dieses Jahr ahne ich Ähnliches. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du dieses Jahr über 450Punkte kommst schicke ich dir ne Tüte Gummibärchen


----------



## dor michü (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mich auch bewerben, würde aber Sascha und Marcel gern den Vortritt lassen. 

Endlich hätte ich da mal wieder jemand der mir in den Arsch tritt

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2015)

Lasst uns doch einfach zwei Teams aufmachen. 10Leute bekommen wir doch voll...Vaddi macht auch wieder mit


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich Resterampe! 
Alle schon den neuen Star Wars Trailer gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2015)

Klar Das wird geil!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei, ladet mich ein! 
Trailer? ich glaub 10x reicht nicht! Jedesmal Gaensehaut!


----------



## maddda (21. Oktober 2015)

Du musst beim Team selbst die Anfrage stellen, die kann ich dann bestätigen. Anders gehts net. Also los


Bin schon gespannt auf den Fülm. Hoffe er wird besser als Episode 3


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bin dabei, ladet mich ein!
> Trailer? ich glaub 10x reicht nicht! Jedesmal Gaensehaut!


Das war der erste Trailer seit langem bei dem ich Gänsehaut hatte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Oktober 2015)

Episode III war auch gut... Schön düster! 
Ich freu mich voll drauf! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (21. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch einfach zwei Teams aufmachen. 10Leute bekommen wir doch voll...Vaddi macht auch wieder mit



Würde auch gerne mit machen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Episode III war auch gut... Schön düster!
> Ich freu mich voll drauf!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk



Mmmmm ... hat mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen. Muss aber auch gestehen, meine letzte emotionale Regung zu Star Wars hat 1980 im Kino beim Alten Wirt (oder wie auch immer die Wirtschaft geheißen hat, wo obe ein Kino drin war) stattgefunden. FSK 12 und ich war erst 6. Da hat man aber auch noch im Kino geraucht und ist danach mit 5 Kindern im Kofferraum nach Hause gefahren ... und die anderen Eltern waren froh, dass sie ihre Ruhe hatten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2015)

Soooo... 2 Tage BR Schulung. Bin mal gespannt. Arbeiten und danach Biken waere mir aber lieber :/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Moin in die Runde!


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2015)

Moin!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...im April bekomme ich einen RS Dämpfer mit Alu drummrumm


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!





maddda schrieb:


> Moin!


...ihr habt die Uhren zu früh zurück gestellt 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2015)

Darf man doch den ganzen Tach sagen

Hier regnet es die ganze Zeit schon. Hab zum Glück nur ne Stunde ausfahren auf der Rolle geplant..


Wie was im April? Erzähl mal mehr!!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2015)

Philipp, bin am Samstag in Wuppertal...


----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Philipp, bin am Samstag in Wuppertal...


Echt? Was machstn da? 

Kommst aufn Kaffee in Wermelskirchen vorbei?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Darf man doch den ganzen Tach sagen
> 
> Hier regnet es die ganze Zeit schon. Hab zum Glück nur ne Stunde ausfahren auf der Rolle geplant..
> 
> ...












...das muss reichen 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## help (22. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...das muss reichen
> 
> send per tapatapadu


ICB 2.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. Oktober 2015)

Wollte ich auch gerade sagen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2015)

...titanfarbig eloxiert, mit ein paar Roteloxteilen, passend zu meiner Kopfhaube. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## help (22. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...titanfarbig eloxiert, mit ein paar Roteloxteilen, passend zu meiner Kopfhaube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nett, was habe ich gewonnen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du mich besuchst... eine Downhilltandemfahrt nachdem du das Tandem mit hochgetreten hast. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Echt? Was machstn da?
> 
> Kommst aufn Kaffee in Wermelskirchen vorbei?



Ein kleines Steeltreffen.
Schauen wie´s zeitlich klappt. Werde ggf. so schon die Tour oder das Apres`Bike abkürzen, da ich noch auf einen runden Geburtstag muss.
Hab dich aber im Hinterkopf.  

Kannst ja mal deine Nr per PN schicken.


----------



## maddda (23. Oktober 2015)

Dann wünsche ich schonmal viel Spaß
Mach am besten ein kleines Schutzblech dran. Das Wetter war die letzten Tage hier im bergischen nicht gerade toll. Bin die letzten Tage immer Rennrad gefahren, weil der Wald nie wirklich abgetrocknet ist...

Nummer schicke ich dir per PN


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2015)

Morgen Jungs!


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs!


...mach nich so ein Krach, ich schlafe noch. 

Gleich geht es mit dem Long Vehicle auf Tour die Sonnenstrahlen einfangen. 

...schönes WE


send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (24. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2015)

Morgen... mal ne gaaanz doofe Frage: hat jemand von euch noch eine guenstige Hinterrad Nabe (Disk!) eventuell auch Vorderrad.
Ich hab noch 2 Crest im Keller und koennte eine 2. LRS fuer den Crosser brauchen (eienr strasse und einer Offrad).
Sagen wir es mal so: alles mind Deore aufwaerts waere interessant, 32Loch. Aktuell brauch ich QR, aber umbaubar waere auch gut.
Vorne 15mm kann ich ja auch einfach die DT-Swiss Adapter Achse rein stecken...


----------



## dor michü (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab leider nix....

Mit dem Crosser bin ich morgen auch unterwegs, leider aber nicht meiner, sondern der meines Bros. Wenn ich mal wieder bissl Kleingeld besitze schaffe ich mir noch eines an. Dann habsch einen ganz brauchbaren Fuhrpark ;-)

Achso danke für die Aufnahme in WP-Team!!!!!

mfg Micha


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2015)

Sascha, ich habe auch nichts lose liegen... sind alle noch irgendwie in Gebrauch. 


http://www.strava.com/activities/419390472

Schöne 100 km um unsere Seen. 






















...alles ehemaliges Braunkohletagebaugebiet schön saniert 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2015)

Sauber... meine Frau hat wieder so massiv Ruckenschmerzen, das ich die 2-3h Einheit heute streichen muss und bei den Kiddies bleiben :/
Vielleicht komme ich heute Abend wenigstens noch eine Stunde auf die Rolle. Die Kleinen kommen ja Gott sei dank frueh (19:30) ins Bett


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Oktober 2015)

Rücken haben ist übel, wirklich übel. Hoffentlich geht es wieder.

Bei uns war heute alles voll durchgetaktet:

* morgens Frau mit Schwester auf dem Berg
* dann ganze Familie auf kleinem Berg
* dann Frau mit 2/3 der Kinder zum SUP Fahren auf den See
* irgendwann um 15:15h durfte ich los.

Deswegen die mal wieder an den Lenker:





so ging es dann in den Talkessel rein:





dann rauf, Blick auf GaPa (na, eigentlich nur Pa)





Oben dann doch schon recht duster





und dann im Dunkeln hinten runter





nicht technisch, aber mit ganz viel "Flow"





Dann wieder heimgerollt und dabei die nächsten zwei Kapitel des "We're alive" Podcast gehört. So im Dunklen dahinrollen hat irgendwas.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2015)

MORGEN!!!
Bei mir wurde es gestern abend nix mehr :/ als ich um 19:30 ENDLICH in den Keller kam, verweigerte mein Notebook den Login ("konnte Anmeldedienst nicht starten..."), noch 30 Minuten Notebook flicken? 1h ohne Unterhaltung auf der Rolle? Am Arsch! GN8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin!

Hatte gestern meinen Gammeltag. Sachen für die Uni fertig gemacht...ja und dann:


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Oktober 2015)

Ebenso einen guten Morgen. Heute mal im Büro. Mein Notebook hat 1 h gebraucht, um hochzufahren. Was für eine Zeitverschwendung.

Bin dann aber beim Warten auf folgende Idee für die Woche gekommen. Noch ein wenig Höhenmeter sammeln, bevor der Schnee kommt ...


----------



## baloo (26. Oktober 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen... mal ne gaaanz doofe Frage: hat jemand von euch noch eine guenstige Hinterrad Nabe (Disk!) eventuell auch Vorderrad.
> Ich hab noch 2 Crest im Keller und koennte eine 2. LRS fuer den Crosser brauchen (eienr strasse und einer Offrad).
> Sagen wir es mal so: alles mind Deore aufwaerts waere interessant, 32Loch. Aktuell brauch ich QR, aber umbaubar waere auch gut.
> Vorne 15mm kann ich ja auch einfach die DT-Swiss Adapter Achse rein stecken...


ich hätte noch eine Notubes Nabe, muss heute abend mal kramen, falls du noch Intresse hast.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2015)

Klar... schick mal per PM


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2015)

So. Gerade eben den Überpump gehabt. Neue persönliche Bestleistung im Kreuzheben auf 6wdh

Hier ist Bombenwetter. Werd mich gleich aufs Rennrad setzen, nach Köln eiern und mir da gemütlich nen Kaffee trinken


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 


maddda schrieb:


> So. Gerade eben den Überpump gehabt. Neue persönliche Bestleistung im Kreuzheben auf 6wdh
> 
> Hier ist Bombenwetter. Werd mich gleich aufs Rennrad setzen, nach Köln eiern und mir da gemütlich nen Kaffee trinken


...lass dich nicht umfahren 


Ein Filmchen ..."es ist noch viel zu tun bis zum nächsten Sommer"


----------



## maddda (26. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Allerseits
> 
> ...lass dich nicht umfahren
> 
> ...



Nee bis an den Rhein/Downtown isses von hier aus verkehrsmäßig gar net schlecht. Wohne ja rechtsrheinisch
... Da kommt man recht schnell durch Deutz in die Altstadt Ich bring nen paar Fotos mit


Sieht doch super aus! Sehr sauber


----------



## s_works (26. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 431293
> 
> Dann wieder heimgerollt und dabei die nächsten zwei Kapitel des "We're alive" Podcast gehört. So im Dunklen dahinrollen hat irgendwas.



ei ei - da ist wer vom Enning hinten runter - bin da auch jedes Monat einmal unterwegs aber mangels Ortskenntnis fahr ich immer den selben Semmel...


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

noch 1.5h arbeiten, dann darf ich aus der Suppe raus:


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen!
Na alles fit bei euch?

Wie versprochen Fotos von gestern
Blick von der Deutzer Brücke:




Kirmes...leider auffe falschen Seite...




Kaffee gabs auch. Stück Kuchen ist erst ab 100km erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Da so schön im Goldenen Schnitt platziert, ist das auf Bild #2 dein Wintertrainingsrad für die kommenden Monate?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich war heute im Nebel eine Stunde CX Trainieren... macht schon Spass so "planlos" zu ballern!


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Oktober 2015)

Im Endeffekt heute auch mehr im Nebel, als in der Sonne gefahren. Konnte doch nur länger Mittag machen:





die Anfahrt, d.h. die hintere Pfeilkette, war nur unten  durch den Nebel. Bääääääääääh.


----------



## maddda (27. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Da so schön im Goldenen Schnitt platziert, ist das auf Bild #2 dein Wintertrainingsrad für die kommenden Monate?


Nööö das stand da so zufällig rum..


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Heute ist hier richtig geiles Wetter... kann aber leider nicht frei nehmen


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin. So Landschaftsbilder gabs jetzt genug... Machen wir mal mit essen weiter.

Gestern gabs bei mir organischen ersatztofu


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich Hunger... beame mal eine Portion rüber 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Oktober 2015)

Mist, ich hab jetzt auch Hunger. Sieht lecker aus.

Na gut, keine Landschaftsbilder mehr ....

.... dafür etwas Kultur dann. Heute nochmal das traumhafte Föhnwetter genutzt.

Kloster Ettal ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Ettal )


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab jetzt auch Hunger. Sieht lecker aus.
> 
> Na gut, keine Landschaftsbilder mehr ....
> 
> ...


Ob den Klosterbrüdern gefällt, das jetzt so viel Anderstgläubige einwandern? 
...auf Dauer haben die schlechte Karten. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ob den Klosterbrüdern gefällt, das jetzt so viel Anderstgläubige einwandern?
> ...auf Dauer haben die schlechte Karten.



aber das ist schon heftig, seit Jahren all diese protestantischen und teilweise atheistischen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus dem Norden und dem Osten die in den Großraum München migrieren. Mein Kinder sagen schon "Tschüss" und können kaum noch ein rollendes "R" sagen. Wenn man die Sprache erst mal verliert, dann verliert man die Identität. Ganz schlimm, ganz schlimm ....

aber mal im Ernst, die Brüder da sind schon in Ordnung. Meine Frau und ich sind von einem Pater getraut worden. Auch jetzt mit den ganzen Flüchtlingen machen die wirklich viel und haben wirklich viele aufgenommen. Zudem machen sie noch ein gutes Bier


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2015)

Heute: ga crossen! 





Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Oktober 2015)

... ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad .....


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

Ohne die Sklaven aus dem Osten müsstet ihr doch selber arbeiten 
...aber jetzt kommen ja Neue. 

Mal abwarten wie sich das alles noch entwickelt.  

Atheisten gibt es leider zu wenig auf der Welt. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Oktober 2015)

Nein, ich brauche kein weiteres Fahrrad .... aber:

1) welche Beleuchtungskombi hast Du. Sehe hinten gar nichts.
2) Welche Reifen?
3) Kannst Du da unkompliziert Schutzbleche hinmachen? Z.b. Crud?
4) Warum ein Querfeldeinrad und kein 29er HT?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2015)

1. Supernova e3 tripple mit Taillight 
2. Clement Explore (las glaub ich, den mit Mittelsteg) der hintere ist aber runter,... Kommt in jeder Kurve quer 
3. Ja geht, sind extra Ösen dran 
4. Weil es geiler ist! Mit dem Crosser durch den Wald ballern! Das macht sogar in flachen Spaß. Das Bike braucht Höhenmeter!

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich Hunger... beame mal eine Portion rüber
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Soll ich mal nochn Ernährungsspecial mit mehr rezepten machen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Soll ich mal nochn Ernährungsspecial mit mehr rezepten machen?


Rezepte habe ich genug, bin nur zu faul selber zu kochen oder quirlen. 
...aber sieht gut aus  dein Futter. 
Mein Großer ist da anders, kaum Fleisch und Zucker, dafür jede Menge Körner, Gemüse und Körner mit viel Eiweiß.... 
http://muskelaufbau-ernaehrung.com/quinoa-das-eiweisreiche-powergetreide/

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2015)

Das kann ich dir nicht abnhemen.

Fleisch esse ich auch nicht allzu viel. Immer nur zum Mittagessen. 2-3mal die Woche Geflügel, 2mal Fisch, 1-2mal Schwein oder Rind und einmal vegetarisch. Morgens und Abends esse ich eigentlich nie Brot/Brötchen. Da gibbet dann je nach dem Haferflocken, Quark, Obst, Ei usw....


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht abnhemen.
> 
> Fleisch esse ich auch nicht allzu viel. Immer nur zum Mittagessen. 2-3mal die Woche Geflügel, 2mal Fisch, 1-2mal Schwein oder Rind und einmal vegetarisch. Morgens und Abends esse ich eigentlich nie Brot/Brötchen. Da gibbet dann je nach dem Haferflocken, Quark, Obst, Ei usw....



Na dann, leg los. 
Meine Frau sagte, her mit den Rezepten. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Oktober 2015)

Zustimmung, her mit den Rezepten. Meine Kinder sind in der Brot-Nudeln-Phase, Abwechslung täte mir gut.


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2015)

Ok ich lass mir mal nen Beitrag einfallen Dauert dann aber ein kleines bisschen, weil ihr ja bestimmt 1-2 Fotos haben wollt und ich net an einem Tag 5 Mittachessen kochen/essen kann


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Oktober 2015)

Mach ruhig langsam, habe gerade meinen Wetterbreicht gecheckt. Kann zwischen Deinen Beiträgen so etliche Kulturbeiträge einstreuen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Oktober 2015)

...ich habe schonmal Platz geschaffen 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (28. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gut


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mach ruhig langsam, habe gerade meinen Wetterbreicht gecheckt. Kann zwischen Deinen Beiträgen so etliche Kulturbeiträge einstreuen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 431969


Hier sollst die Tage auch richtig gut werden


----------



## maddda (29. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin. So Landschaftsbilder gabs jetzt genug... Machen wir mal mit essen weiter.
> 
> Gestern gabs bei mir organischen ersatztofu



So jetzt sitze ich hier in der Uni und hab ne Lücke. Das einzige Übungsblatt, dass ich noch machen könnte ist noch nicht online. Also gibt es jetzt fix das Rezept für den Salat da oben. Gut eigentlich sieht man ja alles, aber ich hab da doch ein paar Sachen ausgetüftelt.

AAALSO. Ihr braucht gemischten Blattsalat mit Möhren. Das ganze kommt alleine ein bisschen doof. Genau so wie Rucola. Der ist so alleine immer etwas herbt finde ich. Zusammen geht das aber ziemlich gut Nun kommen wir zu den gelben Dingern. Das sind gelbe Tomaten. Mit Tomanten macht man ja immer folgende Erfahrung: Entweder sind die richtig lecker oder schmecken nur nach Wasser. Die gelben Cocktailtomaten schmecken eigentlich immer. Nun noch der organische Ersatztofu. Hähnchenfilet kommt dadrauf ziemlich geil. Einfach in streifen(nicht längs, sondern quer) schneiden und im Wok anbraten. Gewürmäßig Salz/Pfeffer an das Hühnchen und gut...
Joghurtsauce drüber und fertig ist die Laube.

Heute Abend/morgen Früh gibt es dann was schnelles leckeres für Abends Am Wochenende verrate ich euch dann ein nettes Pancakerezept. Aber nur wenn mich keiner ärgert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2015)

Sooo morgen!

Nun geht es weiter mit essen...

Süßkartoffeln sind so ziemlich endstufe. Haben etwas mehr Kalorien als normale (5-10 also nicht die Welt). Das kommt vor allem durch etwas mehr Zucker zu stande. Überigens sind die Dinger gar keine Kartoffeln. Man kann sie auch roh essen. Schmeckt aber eher ungeil. Was für Nährwerte die haben erspare ich mir jetzt...kann jeder selber googeln. Für die Regeneration aber anscheinend ziemlich gut. Leider gibt es die nicht in jedem Supermarkt. Der Edeka bei uns um die Ecke hat sie jedenfalls.
Also ihr braucht Süßkartoffeln und ein verdammt scharfes Messer. Die DInger sind roh nämlich verdammt hart. Dann die Dinger schälen und in Streifen schneiden. Ihr solltet möglichst versuchen euch dabei nicht umzubringen...








Währenddessen könnt ihr schonmal den Backofen vorheizen. So ca. 175 Oberunterhitze sollten reichen. Je nach Backofen. Das Zeug dann auf ein Backblech und rein damit. Je dünner die Streifen, desto schneller versteht sich...




Wenn die DInger sich etwas verbiegen sind die durch.




Dazu dann etwas Kräuterquark (magerstufe) und nen bissl Salz drüber. Fertig!


Für die Leute, die etwas abnehmen wollen sicherlich auch keine schlechte Idee, weil man kaum mehr als 300gr verputzen kann...Sind dann ca. 240-280Kalorien.


----------



## mete (30. Oktober 2015)

Mir sind die immer zu süß, kann man aber auch leckeres Curry draus machen (mit Erdnüssen). Viel essen kann man aber auch davon nicht .


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Sooo morgen!
> 
> Nun geht es weiter mit essen...
> 
> ...


...wo ist das das Fleisch? 

Süßkartoffeln ...was es alles gibt 

Nun muss meine Frau sich Kopf machen wo sie die in unserem Nest herbekommt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich mache Suesskartoffeln auch oft in Kartoffelsuppe, Kartoffelbrei oder in Kuerbissuppe, dann noch ne gute Ladung Ingwer dazu und es geht ab


----------



## maddda (30. Oktober 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...wo ist das das Fleisch?
> 
> Süßkartoffeln ...was es alles gibt
> 
> ...


Sollte ja was leichtes für Abends sein Fleisch kommt auch nochAber am Wochenende erstmal die Pfannkuvchen



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mache Suesskartoffeln auch oft in Kartoffelsuppe, Kartoffelbrei oder in Kuerbissuppe, dann noch ne gute Ladung Ingwer dazu und es geht ab


Den Süßkartoffelbrei finde ich auch ziemlich geil!


----------



## maddda (31. Oktober 2015)

Morgen!

Gestern nen netten Abend im Casino gehabt

Wetter ist heute auch richtig Bombe Glaube das wird ein geiles Wochenende


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab gerade noch den crosser raceready gemacht und das scalpel auf klassischen Vorbau umgebaut :




Jetzt geht es ne Stunde locker crossen um die Reifen zu testen und morgen früh geht's rund! 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (31. Oktober 2015)

Tja mir wäre heute ne Runde radeln auch lieber gewesen, aber leider mussten wir bei meinem Bruder Möbel aufbauen, somit wenigstens etwas Kopftraining gemacht. Werde dann erst morgen und Montag Kilometer schrubbeln. Das Wetter soll ja ganz schick werden die nächsten Tage!

Das Scalpel mit dem Leonardi war deutlich schicker!

mfg Micha


----------



## mete (1. November 2015)

Ahhh, nach über vier Jahren habe ich heute mal einen neuen Rahmen für die nächsten Jahre bestellt und es ist kein Cannondale .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2015)

sondern?


----------



## mete (1. November 2015)

Ganz was anderes. Um Steckachse und innenverlegte Züge kommt man ja leider nicht herum, aber die Geometrie sagt mir dann doch mehr zu, als die des F-SI. Lefty kommt auch nicht rein, weil passt nicht .

edit: Achso, Bild vergessen:


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. November 2015)

Nu los, nich anfüttern und dann nix sagen.


----------



## dor michü (1. November 2015)

Heiß Gefällt mir richtig gut. Hab in letzter Zeit immer mal ein Auge auf ein Mondraker Enduro

wobei ich bei den hohen Oberrohren immer die Befürchtung habe das man sich beim Absteigen die edelsten Stücke einrammelt. 
Du kannst ja deine Erfahrungen später posten

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (1. November 2015)

Sehr geil!

Cannondale gefällt mir momentan auch technisch nicht sooo wirklich. Das Scalpel hat ja die BRuchprobleme und das Flash Alu eines kollegen war auch wirklich schlecht verarbeitet, was den Rahmen angeht.


So weiter gehts. Hatte ja Pancakes versprochen.

Ihr braucht:
1x Ei
2x Eiklar
Mehl
Ahornsirup
Etwas Wasser

Das Rezept ist gedacht für eine Person. 
Warum Eiklar und nicht einfach drei Eier? Keine Ahnung schmeckt so aber ziemlich gut und hat sich beim rumexperimentieren als ziemlich gut herausgestellt Entgegen der langläufigen Meinung erhöhen Eier überigens NICHT den Cholesterinspiegel. Aber das könnt ihr an anderer Stelle selbst nachlesen.

Also Ei, Eiklar und drei ordentliche Löffel Mehl in eine Schüssel geben.




Noch einen Schuss Wasser dazu:




Öl in die PFanne und heiß werden lassen. Dann WENIG Teig in die Pfanne und etwas warten, einmal wenden und fertig:




So bis jetzt ist noch kein Zucker oder ähnliches aufgetaucht. Also wie bekommt man die Dinger schön Süß und Pancakemäßig ohne viel Zucker zu verwenden?




Klar mit Ahornsirup. Der besteht zu 85% aus Zucker, aber süßt meiner Erfahrung nach viel mehr und man kann ihn extrem gleichmäßig verteilen, weil wegen flüssig. Der heimische Zuckerrübensirup  geht theoretisch auch, schmeckt aber nicht so gut und ist auch viel zu dickflüsig. So könnt ihr bestimmt mehr als die häfte des Zuckers sparen und die Dinger werden genau so Süß Ahornsirup findet sich überigens meist in der Nähe von Marmelade und Co. Mit ca. 4,50€ pro Flasche alles andere als billig (kommt schließlich meist aus Kanada), aber extrem ergiebig und jeden Cent wert.


----------



## mete (1. November 2015)

Für den Teig (für zwei Personen) nehme ich immer:

- Vier Eier
- 250g Mehl
- 250ml Milch
- 250ml Sprudelwasser (wird damit luftiger)

dazu gibt es (selbstgemachtes) Apfelmus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. November 2015)

Sind dann relativ dicke ne?Probiere ich mal aus

Die oben von mir sind/werden extrem dünn. Ist quasi die Amerikanische Version, die man so stapeln kann:


----------



## dor michü (1. November 2015)

Um Eierkuchen luftiger zu bekommen trenne ich die Eier und schlage das Eiweiß zu Eischnee. Diesen hebe ich zum Schluss zum fertigen Teig unter.

Ahorn Sirup steht somit auf dem Einkaufszettel, mal sehen die 4,50€ sinds mir wert!


----------



## mete (1. November 2015)

Man kann sie auch sehr dünn ausgießen, dicker schmecken sie mir persönlich aber besser


----------



## dor michü (1. November 2015)

Eierkuchen müssen dick sein   ansonsten sinds dann wohl eher Wraps


----------



## maddda (1. November 2015)

Bin da eher der amerikanische Typ... Ich mag sie dünn. Etwas dicker als Crêpes


----------



## dor michü (1. November 2015)

Ich dachte immer Pancakes sind dicker und kleiner (Untertassengroß) siehe hier:http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/0/3142/1539082-pancakes.jpg


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2015)

Wir machen recht oft crepes, aber das liegt vielleicht an der geografischen Nähe zu Frankreich
Heute morgen zum ersten mal ein Cross(Trainings) Rennen gefahren...sehr geil! Voll auf die Glocke!
Heute Abend hab es dann hühner Hühnerfrikassee 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (1. November 2015)

Jedenfalls mach ich die immer relativ klein und dünn. In richtung Florida sind aber auch eher groß und etwas dünner... also so hab ichs zumindest erlebt...

Hier in D gibbet ja ofter mal so 2-3cm dicke. Da sind die Teile drüben dann deutlich dünner.


Richtig geil find ich auch Kaiserschmarren


----------



## mete (1. November 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine gute und einigermaßen leichte Sattelstütze in 31,6mmx400mm? Keine Jochklemmung und mit möglichst viel Verstellbereich. Momentan nutze ich EC70 und P6, kann aber ruhig leichter sein.


----------



## maddda (1. November 2015)

Hab ne Procraft PRC am Fully die is auch ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2015)

Die gibt es doch nicht in 400, oder?

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (1. November 2015)

Doch. So eine steckt bei mir sogar im Radl...


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2015)

Ich dachte, ich hätte die immer nur in 350 gesehen

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (1. November 2015)

Hat schon einmal einer eine Monolink-Stütze probiert? Da ist der Verstellbereich ja schön groß .


----------



## maddda (2. November 2015)

Stimmt Konzept ist ziemlich cool. Dann fallen aber speedy und co weg. Deshalb waren die für mich nie eine Option...

Nen neuen Sattel brauchste dann auch. Aber gibt's ja oft im Paket


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2015)

Ich habe aber schon gehoert, das sie leicht mal brechen... Sonst haette ich den auch mal getestet. Ich hab ja nen slr Ars***


----------



## maddda (2. November 2015)

Wundert auch ner gerade, wenn man die so weit noch vorne oder hinten schieben kann...


----------



## racingforlife (2. November 2015)

Noch mal zu pancakes 

Man kann bei pancakes das Weizenmehl gegen Mandelmehl tauschen. Also schlechte kh gegen Eiweiß tauschen. Leider ist Mandelmehl etwas teurer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (2. November 2015)

Klar das geht auch

An sich esse ich eh eigentlich gar kein Weizenmehl bis auf die drei Löffel in eben den Pancakes. Da ist das net sooo gravierend, aber werde das mit dem Mandelmehl mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (2. November 2015)

Teffmehl ist auch prima, niedriger glykämischer Index, nehme ich nur noch.
Weizen braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. November 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 
...am WE war ja mal wieder richtig schönes Wetter.








...dicken Baum entdeckt




...hier muss meine Frau immer mit hoch


----------



## racingforlife (2. November 2015)

Alle fleißig bei Ihrer WP-Eröffnungsrunde?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2015)

Stimmt... muss noch importiert lassen...
Ähm ne, geht ja erst heute los und wie immer fange ich mit Ruhetag an

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (2. November 2015)

Ich hab mal für Punkte gesorgt, aber so viele auf einmal wird es wohl in nächster Zeit nur am Wochenende geben. 

Haben wir als Team ein Ziel? Top200 oder sowas?

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (2. November 2015)

Bin eben vom Rennradfahrn wiedergekommen. Nen paar Punkte habbich auch mitgebracht...morgen is bei mir Pause angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. November 2015)

Hauptsache ich hab am WE erst 12h gekloppt


----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2015)

hiiilllfffeeee!!!

welche naben für meinen crosser lrs?
felgen werden dt swiss xr 331 und speichen wahrscheinlich sapim laser, vorausgestzt meine vorrätigen passen.

novatec d771sb / d772sb (meine alten d711sb / d712sb halten noch)
hope pro evo 2 (schon einen freilauf zerstört)
dt swiss 350 (keine erfahrung)

mehr als 200 € will ich keinesfalls ausgeben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade das pompetamine verkauft. Dafür werden novatec naben und Comp/revolution speichern für die crest, die im Keller rum liegen, gekauft. Dann hab ich auch einen Gelände lrs für den Crosser

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. November 2015)

Gerade bestellt, damit sollte Grundlagentraining und Fahrspass vereinbar sein. Wenn ab Januar der Schnee kommt, wird eh noch genug mit dem Rennrad ins Alpenvorland gefahren:





Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Zur Naben-Frage: ist echt ein schwieriges Thema. Habe 4 Paar Hope Naben im Einsatz, zwei Hinterradnaben machen ständig Probleme (das linke Lager überlebt nur ein paar Ausfahrten, bei beiden Problemnaben; zudem ist der Alu Freikörper wirklich super empfindlich). Wäre von daher auch zögerlich bei Hope, auch wenn ich wohl nur Pech gehabt habe (mit Ausnahme der Freilaufkörpers, da ist das Problem systembedingt).


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2015)

Ich habe mit meinen Hope im Zaboo gar keine Probleme. Aber habe gerade kein gutes Angebot im BikeMarkt gesehen -> fuer 110 den Satz Novatec mit allen Adaptern (QR,Q9,x12). Die Alternative waere ein "schnoeder" XT Satz, aber die kann man nicht umbauen. Ich mag es wenn ich die Laufraeder zur not ueber all rein bauen kann (bis auf die Lefty).


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2015)

guten morgen allerseits!

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich erst montag wieder arbeiten muss? 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber habe gerade kein gutes Angebot im BikeMarkt gesehen -> fuer 110 den Satz Novatec mit allen Adaptern (QR,Q9,x12).


wo gibts die mit allen adaptern für 110 €?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2015)

Jetzt nicht mehr  Es gabe eine 3in1 und eine 4in1 Nabe. Adapter hatte er auch noch (stand aber nicht dabei)... Angebot gemacht, zuschlag bekommen... Speichen bestellt
Wird ein netter Tubeless 1560g LRS fuer den Crosser 

Und wenn es mich schockte kann der LRS ins Zaboo gesteckt werden und zur Not auch das Hinterrad ins Scalpel... aber meine Laufradlager ist langsam voll:
1x 240s/SoulLeft Roval Carbon (Scalpel)
1x 240s/CdaleLefty Crest (Scalpel)
1x Hope Crest (Zaboo)
1x Dt240sStraight DtFelge (Crosser Strasse)
1x Novatec Crest (Crosser Gelaende)
1x NabendynamoVorderrad (Winter Strasse)


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2015)

naja, die novatec für meinen tubetype crosser lrs habe ich auch aus dem bikemarkt für gut unter 100 € gekauft.
war ein schnäppchen.
dann noch die archetype (je 50 €) und speichen dazu, und schon stand der low budget lrs. 

auch der neue lrs wird, im vergleich zu den preisen für etwas vergleichbares aus dem netz, sehr günstig werden.

dann muss ich wohl doch die naben aus polen nehmen, und den verkäufer dazu bringen nicht 2mal versand zu berechnen.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2015)

Mooooin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2015)

Angefangen hat es bei mir, das ich fuer den Winter ein 2. Hinterrad fuer den Crosser brauche:
1. Strasse Dynamo vorne und hinten das billige DT mit Clement 
2. Gelaende billiges DT Vorderrad und hinten auch das billige DT  jeweisl mit RaRa

Aber hinten Wechseln ist doof und ich will Tubeless... dann faellt mir ein, das ich noch die Crest vom Wechsel auf die Carbonfelgen rumleigen habe... und die sind genau richtig um mit dem Crosser im Gelaede verdengelt zu werden 
Das sollte auch gleichmal zum Cyclcross Setup vom Sonntag 500g sparen 

@maddda MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2015)

da hat sich das poroblem mit dem doppelten versand doch selbst erledigt.
gestern sollte ich noch 2mal zahlen. jetzt nur noch 1mal.

nun gehts den crosser vorbereiten, und dann wird ne große runde gedreht.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2015)

So. Rad am Ring 2015 ist angemeldet. Here we go again


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So. Rad am Ring 2015 ist angemeldet. Here we go again


...da wird es aber Zeit das du dir noch Spikesreifen besorgst, man weiß ja nie ob es dann schneit. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> So. Rad am Ring 2015 ist angemeldet. Here we go again



Ach ja, und wir (gleiche Besetzung wie 2013 und 2014) haben durch eine *für uns* glückliche Fügung wohl noch einen Platz fürs Heavy24 bekommen 
Nach 5 Stunden waren ja schon alle Plätze weg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2015)

An Ring könnte ich auch mal wieder fahren... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wir (gleiche Besetzung wie 2013 und 2014) haben durch eine *für uns* glückliche Fügung wohl noch einen Platz fürs Heavy24 bekommen
> Nach 5 Stunden waren ja schon alle Plätze weg...


Philipp weiß ja sicher bescheid. Er hätte auch mit T2B fahren können (ich übrigens auch). Das Heavy möchte ich aber weiterhin gerne mit den Potsdammern/Berlinern fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Philipp weiß ja sicher bescheid. Er hätte auch mit T2B fahren können (ich übrigens auch). Das Heavy möchte ich aber weiterhin gerne mit den Potsdammern/Berlinern fahren


Und Nürnbergern 
Philipps Aussage mit RaR war halt ein guter Aufhänger


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2015)

Ja, dem auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (4. November 2015)

Ich komme euch in Chemnitz mal besuchen  Muss mal sehen ob nächstes Jahr wieder in Zittau eins stattfindet, das war für mich eig. immer sehr lohnenswert 

Ich hab nächste Woche auch Urlaub, habe zwar die Befürchtung das es nächste Woche regnet, aber ich muss ehh etwas renovieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Ich komme euch in Chemnitz mal besuchen  Muss mal sehen ob nächstes Jahr wieder in Zittau eins stattfindet, das war für mich eig. immer sehr lohnenswert
> 
> Ich hab nächste Woche auch Urlaub, habe zwar die Befürchtung das es nächste Woche regnet, aber ich muss ehh etwas renovieren


Das habe ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht... da wird man gnadenlos mit Kaffee abgefüllt 
Leider musste Philipp dann plötzlich weg... Mutation zum Solobiker 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## racingforlife (4. November 2015)

Moin,
gerade interessante Werbung von FB vorgesetzt bekommen. Es gibt für 2016 einen weitern Hebel am Lenker.







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

Das hab ich auch schon gesehen... ist nicht schlecht für Alpenfahrer. 
Aber ob das noch funktioniert und lange hält wenn das Teil voller Schlamm ist bzw. war? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (4. November 2015)

Und ich vergesse schon immer vor dem Trail den LO auf zu machen...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2015)

so, 100 km und 5 stunden später bin ich wieder zu hause.

muss ich doch morgen gleich noch mal machen. aber diesmal mit dem mtb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (4. November 2015)

Ich hab heute nur einen caféride gemacht aber waren trotzdem über drei Stunden


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das habe ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht... da wird man gnadenlos mit Kaffee abgefüllt
> Leider musste Philipp dann plötzlich weg... Mutation zum Solobiker
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Ohne Tasse Kaffee lasse ich keinen ausm Fahrerlager


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...da wird es aber Zeit das du dir noch Spikesreifen besorgst, man weiß ja nie ob es dann schneit.
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Beim Eifelwetter wundert mich gar nix mehr^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Beim Eifelwetter wundert mich gar nix mehr^^



...ich habe das zwar auf dein Meldejahr bezogen... jetzt kommt ja nur noch Winter 

Aber mit dem Eifelwetter könntest du auch recht haben. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (5. November 2015)

Morgen!

War gerade eben schon ne Runde spielen. Sieht ja schon bedrohlich aus sonne Burg





BIssl feucht wars noch


----------



## baloo (5. November 2015)

bei uns ist auch absolut schönstes Herbstwetter, in den Wäldern ist es furz trocken, einfach genialste Bedigungen und ich armes Schwein muss malochen!  Machmal meint es das Leben nicht gut mit einem


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2015)

Ich haue hier um 15:30 Uhr ab  Kandel calling!


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich haue hier um 15:30 Uhr ab  Kandel calling!


Viel Spaß!... du Sa?? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. November 2015)

Leute, heute richtige Nahtoderfahrung gemacht. Bin immer noch fix und fertig.

Heute Mittag auch kurz raus um das Traumwetter zu genießen. Kurze Rennradrunde. Gerade, breit ausgebaut, zweispurige Straße. Mir kommt Auto entgegen. Als auf gleicher Höhe, höre ich hinter mir Reifenbremsgequitsche. Ich blicke mich um und sehr nur noch Windschutzscheibe und schwarze Motorhaube. Im Reflex bin ich blind rüber auf den Seitenstreifen. Das Auto kam dann auch erst ein Stück weiter zum stehen. Hätte ich das Bremsgequietsche nicht gehört, dann hätte der mich voll abgeschossen. Genau das gleiche ist mir vor ein paar Monaten schon mal passiert, da hat es der andere aber noch erbremst. So ein paar cm vor mir.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was für Hormone in so einem Moment freigesetzt werden, aber ich weiß jetzt was "im Affekt" heißt. Da ich aber so bin wie ich bin, hat sich der "Affekt" nur verbal geäußert. Am Steuer saß ein Uli Hoeneß Doppelgänger mit hochrotem Kopf. Ob von der Aktion oder den zwei, drei Bier zum Mittagessen? Vermutlich beides.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. November 2015)

Oh da hast ja nochmal echt glück gehabt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Leute, heute richtige Nahtoderfahrung gemacht. Bin immer noch fix und fertig.
> 
> Heute Mittag auch kurz raus um das Traumwetter zu genießen. Kurze Rennradrunde. Gerade, breit ausgebaut, zweispurige Straße. Mir kommt Auto entgegen. Als auf gleicher Höhe, höre ich hinter mir Reifenbremsgequitsche. Ich blicke mich um und sehr nur noch Windschutzscheibe und schwarze Motorhaube. Im Reflex bin ich blind rüber auf den Seitenstreifen. Das Auto kam dann auch erst ein Stück weiter zum stehen. Hätte ich das Bremsgequietsche nicht gehört, dann hätte der mich voll abgeschossen. Genau das gleiche ist mir vor ein paar Monaten schon mal passiert, da hat es der andere aber noch erbremst. So ein paar cm vor mir.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was für Hormone in so einem Moment freigesetzt werden, aber ich weiß jetzt was "im Affekt" heißt. Da ich aber so bin wie ich bin, hat sich der "Affekt" nur verbal geäußert. Am Steuer saß ein Uli Hoeneß Doppelgänger mit hochrotem Kopf. Ob von der Aktion oder den zwei, drei Bier zum Mittagessen? Vermutlich beides.



Das ist genau das, was mich am Rennrad nervt. 

Du bist anscheinend zu dünn... du wirst zu leicht übersehen. 


Ich fahre im Dunkeln nur noch mit ordentlich Licht nach hinten.
Lupine mit Stopplichtfunktion und extremen, penetranten blinken. 

Von Garmin gibt es auch so ein Nachhintenradar mit Anzeige auf dem Navi. Das soll dir den Verkehr von hinten anzeigen. 
Aber wo soll das noch alles hinführen. 
Dann lieber mit dem Rennrad vorm Monitor auf der Rolle und mit dem MtB im Wald. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (5. November 2015)

Sind heute nur 5 Stunden geworden. Bin extra die letzten Minuten auf der Felge gefahren, um die Stunden voll zu machen. Der Ersatzschlauch war schon defekt :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. November 2015)

aber ohne Rennrad geht es leider nicht. Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, trotz der ständigen Konflikte, ich will mich auch nicht von der Straße vertreiben lassen. Wobei heute wirklich das heftigste war, was mir je passiert ist. Und ich fahre seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr Rennrad ....

An die Lupine hätte ich jetzt im Nachgang auch gedacht. Allerdings, leuchtet die bei Tag auch ohne Blinken hell genug? Bin hier schon zweimal von der Spielführung angehalten worden und darauf hingewiesen worden, das Blinklicht nicht geht. Die meisten Standardlichter aber bringen am Tag sonst im Dauerbetrieb nichts.

Fahre ja auch viel im Dunkeln, da wirklich signifikant weniger Probleme mit gefährlichem Überholen. Auch als ich tagsüber mit dem Blinklicht unterwegs war, hatte ich den Eindruck, weniger Problem. Ob so ein Licht aber bei Autofahrern auf Autopilot wirklich hilft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2015)

Ich bin auch schon von blockierenden Rädern ins Gemüse geschockt worden...hab dann gerade noch den Nissan padjero (oder wie sich die Drecks Kiste sich schreibt) an mit vorbei rutschen sehen.
Der Typ hat nur ziemlich verdattert geschaut.
Ich hab auf dem Crosser “gravel Reifen“und bleibe so viel wie möglich von den Strassen runter...

Heute zum Beispiel schön im Tempo Bereich Kandel hoch und im dunkeln Präsident Thomas runter 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon von blockierenden Rädern ins Gemüse geschockt worden...hab dann gerade noch den Nissan padjero (oder wie sich die Drecks Kiste sich schreibt) an mit vorbei rutschen sehen.
> Der Typ hat nur ziemlich verdattert geschaut.
> Ich hab auf dem Crosser “gravel Reifen“und bleibe so viel wie möglich von den Strassen runter...
> 
> ...



Man kann Dir manchmal echt nicht folgen  Ich weiß ja, Autokorrektur und so......

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2015)

Diesmal war doch alles sehr gut verständlich...der Präsident ist vermutlich irgend so ein Königsweg 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2015)

Das ist der heilige Pfad, der Sinn des Lebens!

Und bis auf die Tatsache das aus einem auch ein sich wieder... was verstehst du nicht?

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bin hier schon zweimal von der Spielführung angehalten worden und darauf hingewiesen worden, das Blinklicht nicht geht.



Ich wäre ja froh, würden sie das hier mal machen. Dieses Geblinke, das mich als Radfahrer in den meisten Fällen auch noch blendet, ist sowas von nervig und sinnlos, finde ich... Wobei die Masse unbeleuchteter Radfahrer natürlich noch schlimmer ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja froh, würden sie das hier mal machen. Dieses Geblinke, das mich als Radfahrer in den meisten Fällen auch noch blendet, ist sowas von nervig und sinnlos, finde ich... Wobei die Masse unbeleuchteter Radfahrer natürlich noch schlimmer ist.


Das Blinklicht ist schon hell und deswegen fahre ich in der Stadt mit gedimmten Dauerlicht. 
Draußen auf den Landstraßen... volles Licht. 

Wenn dich das Licht blendet darfst du nicht an anderen Hinterrädern lutschen. 

Aber du hast recht, helles Licht kann nerven auch wenn man an der Ampel hinter einem Auto mit leuchtendem Stopplicht warten muss. 

Ich versuche so wenig wie möglich andere zu blenden, aber auf der Landstraße muss das sein. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (6. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja froh, würden sie das hier mal machen. Dieses Geblinke, das mich als Radfahrer in den meisten Fällen auch noch blendet, ist sowas von nervig und sinnlos, finde ich... Wobei die Masse unbeleuchteter Radfahrer natürlich noch schlimmer ist.



Tun sie hier auch. Bin auch schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen worden. Ist mir aber egal, wenn es um meine Sicherheit geht, ist mir das Befinden anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer reichlich egal und Blinklicht wird nachgewiesenermaßen eher wahrgenommen, als eines unter tausend Dauerlichtern in der Stadt, auch, wenn es noch so hell ist.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon von blockierenden Rädern ins Gemüse geschockt worden...hab dann gerade noch den Nissan padjero (oder wie sich die Drecks Kiste sich schreibt) an mit vorbei rutschen sehen.
> Der Typ hat nur ziemlich verdattert geschaut.



Soetwas erlebe ich hier fast täglich. Letztens hätte sich beinahe ein Rentner mit seinem Kleinwagen in einen entgegenkommenden LKW gebohrt, weil er meinte, er müsste mich in der engsten Kurve des Dorfes noch überholen, obwohl ich die mit dem Rad problemlos mit 30+ durchfahren kann und er mit dem PKW da locker auf 20 oder weniger runter muss. Naja, Ende vom Lied, ich habe gerade so rechtzeitig herausgenommen, dass ich nicht gefährdet werde und der LKW musste notbremsen und hat mal ordentlich gehupt. Danach hat man richtig das Zittern am Lenkrad durch die Heckscheibe gesehen .

Das tollste an der Sache ist aber. Wenn Dich so eine Blindpese fahrlässig vom Rad holt, hat er in D ohnehin kaum etwas zu befürchten. Der Typ, der mich Anfang des Jahres vorsätzlich vom Rad stoßen wollte (und dabei selbst auf die Schnauze gefallen ist, weil er keine Ahnung von Physik hat), durfte sich mit 400 EUR Geldbuße aus der imho sicheren Verurteilung freikaufen (ich hatte Zeugen dafür...), keine Punkte, kein Fahrverbot, nixe, trotz Vorsatz. Das finde ich schon etwas bedenklich. Bloß nicht die armen Autofahrer kriminalisieren. Ich würde in so einem Falle trotzdem wieder Anzeige erstatten, mein Aufwand war minimal und der hatte zumindest den Stress sich einen Anwalt suchen zu müssen und 400 EUR Geldstrafe sind ja immerhin auch etwas. Ich kann jedem nur dazu raten, bei Anwesenheit von zeugen diese anzusprechen und Anzeige zu erstatten. Wenn sich die Fälle häufen, tut sich vielleicht auch mal etwas. 


Naja, mal ein anderes Thema. Erstes Teil für's Mondraker ist schon da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. November 2015)

Morgen.

Jungs was macht ihr für Sachen

@mete Was ist das für eine?Chinaimport?


Sitze gerade noch in der Uni. Gerade erstmal ein Energycake gegessen...Gleich ist Brust/Trizep dran


----------



## mete (6. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> @mete Was ist das für eine?Chinaimport?



Ja, scheint mir baugleich zur Bontrager XXX lite und wiegt auch genauso viel. Die Klemmen sind anders, es gibt die Stütze aber auch mit Bontrager-identischer Klemmung.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

So, habe mich wieder erholt von dem Schock. Auch wenn ich etwas schlecht geschlafen habe. Das kann aber auch and den Schock-Verdrängungs-Weißbieren gestern Abend gelegen haben.

Gerade eben die neue 10fach 11-40 Praxis Works montiert. Echt hübsch. Gleich mal kurze Mittagsrunde auf den Berg (definitv kein Rennrad heute) und sehen, ob es für Zone 2 rauf reicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2015)

BILDER und berichten... wie schwer? Wie gut schaltet es sich... zzz!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Damit das titanfarbige Alurad nicht zu grau/schwarz wird. 













...das Teil für meine altbewährte Lösung 




...mit rauem Mittelteil, nützt mir aber nicht mit dem Vorbau 










...eine 150er Reverb war auch noch in der Kiste 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## mete (6. November 2015)

Leicht wird das Rad jedenfalls nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2015)

Was bauen denn hier alle schon wieder auf?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

...die andere Kiste 






send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2015)

Jaaa... die Guide ist richtig gut! Habe am Epic ja die RS


----------



## mete (6. November 2015)

Bei mir liegt auch schon wieder ein Paket zu Hause, leider nur ein kleines .

Die Sixpack-Griffe sind echt Klasse, die ersten Gummi-Lock-Ons, die ich auch vom Griffgefühl her mag und sogar noch recht leicht dabei. Nur die SRAM-Schaumgriffe finde ich noch besser, leider sind die aber extrem empfindlich. Sobald man irgendwo aneckt, reißt gleich ein riesen Stück aus dem Schaum heraus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jaaa... die Guide ist richtig gut! Habe am Epic ja die RS


Ich denke du hast das Epic verkauft. 

Meine Tendenz war allerdings die MT5, aber da hätte ich meinen Protektorrucksack noch zusätzlich zu den Srambelägen mit Magurabelägen bestücken müssen. 
Das war mir dann zuviel. 

Schade ist nur, daß die Reverb mit rechtem Hebel 50€ teurer ist als mit linkem Hebel. 
Da ich den Hebel lieber links unter dem Lenker fahre. 
Mir war das aber nicht das Mehrgeld wert. 
Mal sehen ob nun der linke Hebel rechts unter den Lenker mit dem Schalthebel passt. 
Wenn nämlich der Hebel auf dem Lenker liegt und das Rad den Abflug macht... bricht schnell der Leitungsanschluss weg und dann hält die Stütze nicht mehr oben. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2015)

Dou! Freudscher Versprecher  Am Scalpel natuerlich!

Du hast glueck! Ich hab doch einen rechten Reverb verkauft bekommen und das Ar*** wollte ihn nicht zurrueck nehmen (dafuer ist sein Account nun hin ).
Wenn du ihn haben willst... schreib ne PM.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2015)

Nahtoderfahrung die Dritte: 
Kennt ihr das wenn ihr am Bremshebel zieht und nichts passiert und ihr stumpf in einen Baum fahrt?





Bis auf den einen Bremsbelag ist/war nichts kaputt. Das Kribbeln in den Fingern hat aber länger angehalten...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Da ist ja der Belag weg :-o 

Ich hatte so ein Erlebnis mal mit Felgenbremsen im Winter. 
Die Felgen hatten eine dünne Eisschicht auf der Flanke und dadurch null Bremswirkung... Kurve nicht geschafft und auf einer Wiese ausgerollt. In der Stadt hätte es bestimmt gekracht. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2015)

Bin dann langsam nach Hause gerollt. Nur mit HR-Bremse gibt es eben nicht so viel Verzögerung.


----------



## mete (6. November 2015)

Der Belag ist aber nicht verschlissen, sondern irgendwie verloren gegangen, oder? Die andere Seite ist ja noch mindestens zur Hälfte da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2015)

Eben. Der ist "einfach" von der Trägerplatte gebrochen und das m.M.n. gar nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2015)

ich hätte dann gerade die beläge nach vorne getauscht.

mit satteltasche habe ich immer ein paar ersatzbeläge mit.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2015)

Hätte ich machen können. Musste aber nicht so weit fahren und auch nicht über Straßen zurück. Ist bei der BB5 aber auch fummelig, da die Beläge nach unten aus dem Bremssattel wollen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

So was ich wirklich Ka§§e! Mir ist nur mal vor Jahren etwas ähnliches beim Rennen in Bad Wildbad passiert. Vor dem Rennen noch neue Beläge reingemacht, dann gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt waren die hinteren Beläge durch. Komplett durch. Bin dann die Langstrecke nur mit funktionierender VR Bremse gefahren. War ein saublödes Gefühl.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2015)

Wegschmelzende Bremsbeläge am HR hatte ich schon in 3 oder 4 Schlammrennen. Da greift man irgendwann auch ins Leere, kann aber etwas über die Druckpunktregulierung gegensteuern und es ist nicht so abrupt. Das heute war natürlich komplett unerwartet.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> BILDER und berichten... wie schwer? Wie gut schaltet es sich... zzz!



Bilder habe ich jetzt nicht, wußte nicht, dass dies hier interessiert. Aber vielleicht hilft das. Gewicht ist bei mir identisch:

https://r2-bike.com/PRAXIS-WORKS-Kassette-10-fach-11-40-Zaehne

Habe jetzt nur schnell die Kassette montiert und bin raus. Die Kette war viel zu kurz und alles auch noch ein wenig hakelig. Allerdings muss ich sagen, man kann jetzt wirklich recht entspannt mit 200 W den Berg raufkurbeln. Man ist halt entsprechend langsam, aber dann muss man auch nicht immer so weit von daheim weg fahren. Die Trainingszeit zählt ja.

Vom Schalten her sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied zur XTR die ich vorher drauf hatte (mit X0 long cage). Einen Gang gibt es aber immer, der etwas hakelt.

Fürs Wochenende sind zwei lange 4-6 h GA Ausfahrten geplant, danach weiß ich mehr. Bin aber nach heute sehr optimistisch, das GA nicht unbedingt Rennrad ins Alpenvorland bedeuten muss.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

...da ihr auf Fotos steht 
Das wichtigste hatte ich vergessen. 









...sieht dann so aus 






send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

ich habe an meinem kleinen Dicken im Winter vorne und hinten die hier drauf. Absolute Empfehlung:

https://www.themudhugger.eu/

(nur fahre ich mit dem kleinen Dicken kaum noch ... eigentlich gar nicht)


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

Die kenne ich, 
wie ist es mit dem Spritzschutz hinten... mir kommt das so kurz vor. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

kurz in welche Richtung? nach hinten gehen das wirklich weit. Bei meinem 26er überlegte ich mir sogar, ob ich sie nicht abschneiden soll. nach vorne hängt es halt davon ab, wo die Sitzstreben sind, an denen es befestigt wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> kurz in welche Richtung? nach hinten gehen das wirklich weit. Bei meinem 26er überlegte ich mir sogar, ob ich sie nicht abschneiden soll. nach vorne hängt es halt davon ab, wo die Sitzstreben sind, an denen es befestigt wird.


Nach hinten, damit der Hintern trocken bleibt. 
..nach vorn ist egal, außer Vorn, da ist nach vorn nicht egal... eher dann nach hinten. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2015)

also wenn hinten, dann war bei hinten bei mir weit genug und der Hintern blieb (weitgehened) trocken.


----------



## maddda (6. November 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nahtoderfahrung die Dritte:
> Kennt ihr das wenn ihr am Bremshebel zieht und nichts passiert und ihr stumpf in einen Baum fahrt?
> 
> 
> ...


Uff! Das ist kein schönes Gefühl. Kenne ich. Hatte ich damals als die Elixir gerade frisch rausgekommen war auch. Nach einem Kilometer ist da ne Dichtung geplatzt und die Bremskraft war sofort weg. Am VR isses natprlich noch schlimmer. Bei mir wars nur hinten


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...15' am Morgen, lässt uns mit kurzen Hosen... rummgurken 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Marcel... ich wünsche die ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr...  
ohne Defekthexe 
...wobei für die...  




 .... würde ich auch mal in einen Nagel fahren


----------



## maddda (7. November 2015)

Von mir auch alles gute


Wenn das bei der so einfach geht, dann muss ich mal eben noch zu Obi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles gute
> 
> 
> Wenn das bei der so einfach geht, dann muss ich mal eben noch zu Obi


... nach soviel Hexen brauchste dann sowas 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2015)

Unser @Crimson_  Marcel hat heute Geburtstag?!

*Happy Birthday* auch von mir!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2015)

Alles Gute aus dem Schwarzwald! 

Ich musste heute den MuskelKater vom HallenFuba Turnier meiner Firma weich fahren... Aber der -20 110mm Vorbau scheint am Scalpel perfekt zu passen! 

Dann habe ich mal bissle bei big bang theory gebastelt :




Für günstige naben, Speichen und Reste Felgen ganz ok. 
Zentriert wird morgen. Damit sollte der crosser ein halbes Kilo in RennSetup verlieren und Tubeless vorne und hinten 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. November 2015)

Ebenso Alles Gute aus den bayerischen Alpen!!!

Zur Praxis W. Kassette: da heute Familie das schöne Wetter auskosten wollte, gingen nur 90min draußen den Berg rauf, aber dann noch 2 h auf der Rolle die letzten 2 Folgen von The 100 und das Ende der Sportschau angeschaut. Die 90 min draußen waren sehr sportlich. 

Also die Kassette schaltet sich wirklich gut. Es kommt zwar für mich nichts an eine XTR ran, aber im Blindtest könnte ich womöglich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Beim Runterschalten unter Last merkt man schon die größeren Zahnunterschiede, d.h. die Kette ist etwas länger unterwegs. Aber fürs Trainingsfahrrad jetzt nicht nervig. 

Kaufempfehlung von mir!

Was ich halt echt cool finde: kann so VO2max Intervalle am langen Berg machen, da sich die Pausen entspannt fahren lassen. Ich muss halt immer etwas weiter rauf, um Fahrspass runter zu bekommen.


----------



## maddda (8. November 2015)

Morgen!

Aber Praxis works lohnt doch eigentlich garnet mehr, seit es die XT 11-42 gibt. Wenn man seine alten Schaltkomponenten verkauft bekommt man meist immernoch so viel, dass es für GX oder XT Schalthebel und Schaltwerk reicht...

Werd mich jetzt erstmal aufs Rennrad setzen...


----------



## InoX (8. November 2015)

Mit den alten 10-Fach Schaltwerken geht's ja angeblich auch 11-fach. Man muss also nur Kette Kassette und Schalthebel kaufen. Macht also nicht mehr wirklich Sinn 10-fach Zeug zu kaufen.

Moin Jungs


----------



## mete (8. November 2015)

Ich hab' es jetzt auch endlich mal geschafft meine ganze Kartons auszuräumen, ein großer kommt vielleicht nächste Woche schon dazu:


----------



## maddda (8. November 2015)

Oha! Das sieht gut aus Du brauchst aber viele Griffe

Schreib mal was zu den Sahmurais. Da bin ich auch am überlegen...


----------



## Crimson_ (8. November 2015)

Danke Jungs


----------



## dor michü (8. November 2015)

Schick!  Bin echt gespannt auf das Gesamtrad! Hast du schon einen ungefähren Liefertermin?

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: MCFK Lenker und dann die Sackschwere XT Kassette   Ich weiß funktion und so, aber eine Sram X1 oder GXP Kassette ist um einiges leichter. 

Heute wieder unschöne Dinge zum Crossrennen in Weißenfels erlebt, ich sag nur Seniorenfahrer.....schlimmer geht echt nimmer!

mfg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Oha! Das sieht gut aus Du brauchst aber viele Griffe
> Schreib mal was zu den Sahmurais. Da bin ich auch am überlegen...


Ein Paar für's Tandem, ein Paar für's Flash und ein Paar für das Mondraker. Das S.W.O.R.D. ist im Prinzip baugleich mit dem Maxalami-Zeug, nur eben in die Lenkerendstopfen integriert. Macht einen soliden Eindruck, benutzt habe ich es natürlich noch nicht. 30,- EUR finde ich schon heftig, aber gegenüber Maxalami hat das Kit den Vorteil, dass es sich einfach verstauen lässt/es immer am Rad ist.



dor michü schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen ungefähren Liefertermin?


Der Rahmen ist lieferbar, kommt halt erst aus Spanien. Ich hoffe mal in der kommenden Woche steht der Rahmen vor meiner Tür.



> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: MCFK Lenker und dann die Sackschwere XT Kassette   Ich weiß funktion und so, aber eine Sram X1 oder GXP Kassette ist um einiges leichter.



Joar, eigentlich wollte ich mir auch hier einen Duraflite kaufen, aber der ist kaum günstiger als der MCFK. Da ich schon mal einen MCFK hatte und der problemlos war, habe ich den halt wieder genommen. Mit SRAM-Kassetten habe ich bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, ich habe auch noch eine fast nicht gefahrene XX1 Kassette herumliegen, also wer Interesse hat... Außerdem habe ich mehrere Laufradsätze und da soll nach Möglichkeit überall derselbe Freilauf drauf sein, dazu ist XT einfach günstig und funktioniert einwandfrei .


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich hab' es jetzt auch endlich mal geschafft meine ganze Kartons auszuräumen, ein großer kommt vielleicht nächste Woche schon dazu:


...der Rahmen passt.











...ist etwas später geworden 









send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Schick!  Bin echt gespannt auf das Gesamtrad! Hast du schon einen ungefähren Liefertermin?
> 
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: MCFK Lenker und dann die Sackschwere XT Kassette   Ich weiß funktion und so, aber eine Sram X1 oder GXP Kassette ist um einiges leichter.
> 
> ...


...erzähl mal was los war in Wsf.

send per tapatapadu


----------



## racingforlife (8. November 2015)

Bei mir ist es heute auch spät geworden. Morgen mache ich auch mal ein paar Landschaftsbilder ;-)

Ich glaube, heute Morgen kam mir Nina Wrobel entgegen. Wäre ja noch eine Option für Rio 2016. sieht ja schlecht für'n BDR aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2015)

N Aaaaabend! Sooo Taufe vom kleinsten haben wir auch gut rum bekommen. Ich hab mir beim Paprika schneiden mit dem guten Damast Messer die Kuppe am Daumen sauber amputiert 
Aber fertig einspeichen und zentrieren ging noch:





Ich bin am wanken... mein Bruder wird hier wieder eine Handball Bezirksliega Manschaft coachen und er braeuchte noch einen Torwart... jetzt bin ich am gruebeln: 1x die Woche Handball Training plus Spiele am Wochenende als Ausgleich ueber den Winter (Sept-April)???


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. November 2015)

Eigentlich coole Sache, aber da brauchst du ordentlich Schutzausrüstung im Tor und jeden Tag Spagattraining.

Fingerkuppe ist nicht ohne, aber noch mal Glück gehabt... war ja nicht der wichtigste Finger. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2015)

Ich wahr Jahrelang Landes und Verbandsliga Torwart... Kenne mich auf 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ein Paar für's Tandem, ein Paar für's Flash und ein Paar für das Mondraker. Das S.W.O.R.D. ist im Prinzip baugleich mit dem Maxalami-Zeug, nur eben in die Lenkerendstopfen integriert. Macht einen soliden Eindruck, benutzt habe ich es natürlich noch nicht. 30,- EUR finde ich schon heftig, aber gegenüber Maxalami hat das Kit den Vorteil, dass es sich einfach verstauen lässt/es immer am Rad ist.



Die Teile habe ich letztens in irgendeinem Shop entdeckt und dachte mir, dass der Name schon arg erzwungen ist. Ändert an der Funktion natürlich nix... Wobei, kein Plan, ob das Zeug gut funktioniert.

War heute mit dem Inbred in der Ueckermünder Heide unterwegs. Teilweise waren die Wege kaum zu erkennen (was natürlich nicht auf die auf den Bildern zutrifft )









Und die Handykamera hat wieder einmal ihr Bestes gegeben


----------



## racingforlife (8. November 2015)

Hm, traust Du dir das noch zu?

Ich habe Ende B-Jugend mit'm Handball aufgehört und bin mir ziemlich sicher so schnell nicht wieder schnelle Bälle zu fangen. Dazu kommt natürlich das Verletzungsrisiko 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2015)

Naja, dass sollte schon passen. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Aber Praxis works lohnt doch eigentlich garnet mehr, seit es die XT 11-42 gibt.



10fach XT 11-42 ?


----------



## InoX (8. November 2015)

Nein 11-fach. Ist die 8000er


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. November 2015)

aber ich will kein 11fach, wäre bei meinem Fuhrpark und gewünschter Interoperabilität sehr, sehr teuer.


----------



## dor michü (8. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...erzähl mal was los war in Wsf.



War nicht in Weißenfels sondern in Granschütz, weiß nicht ob du das kennst. Das Rennen ist ja echt super und richtig toll organisiert. Eig. immer ein Wochenendausflug wert!
Ich stand in der an der Strecke und beobachtete meine und andere Sportler beim überqueren der aufgestellten Hindernisse. Im Rennen fuhren U17 und Masters zusammen. In einer Runde stieß ein U17 Fahrer beim Schultern seines Rades an einen Mastersfahrer. ´Das kommt ja schon mal vor und keiner macht einem da Vorwürfe, doch was da geschah hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Der Masterfahrer lies sich dann einfach neben dem U17 Fahrer fallen und schrie wie Wild und rief das Schw... hat mich geschubst und zog an seinem Rad um den jüngeren Fahrer auch zu Fall zu bekommen. Wir Trainer und Zuschauer schrien ihn dann ziemlich unnett an, was ja seine Gründe hatte. Er ließ dann auch los und stand auch wieder auf. Als er dann wieder auf seinen Beinen stand versuchte er sich vor den Zuschauern rechtfertigen. Wie böse doch die anderen Fahrer zu ihm seien. Als ich dann rief er solle doch weiterfahren und nicht so viel hohle Gülle schwaffeln ging er mich noch an was ich wohl für ein junger Schnösel sei und versuchte dann doch irgendwie sein Rennen fortzusetzen. Er kahm 20m und stieg dann aus dem Rennen aus um sich dann humpelnt von der Strecke zu entfernen. Nur 10min später stolzierte er wieder über den Platz als sei nix gewesen. Ein Schauspieler hoch 3, er hätte ein super Fußballer werden können.

Sowas kann ich nicht leiden und auch nicht verstehen , warum man an einer kleinen Berührung so ausarten muss. Naja Schwamm drüber, denn er kann froh sein das es keiner meiner Sportler gewesen ist, denn sonst hätte ich wohl jetzt eine Trinkflasche weniger. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Ein Schauspieler hoch 3, er hätte ein super Fußballer werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2015)

Die Senioren sind echt am schlimmsten.. da wird oftmals kein mm nachgegeben. 
Dabei gehts doch um nix


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


@dor michü
...na klar Granschütz, meine ich auch. Bin dort selber in grauer Vorzeit zweimal mitgefahren. 
Das ist eben der Konflikt Jung und Alt. 
Was hat Winne zu dem Vorfall gesagt? 
Aber es gibt in jeder Altersklasse solche Experten...brüllen hinter einem rum weil sie vorbei wollen, dann lässt man sie an einer eigentlich scheiß Stelle vorbei, und schwubs liegen sie im Dreck und behindern den ganzen Pulk. 
Traut sich aber dann auch nicht mehr vorbei und bleibt brav hinten. 
Schade, ich hatte Granschütz nicht mehr auf dem Plan, sonst wären wir in die Richtung gefahren und hätten mal vorbei geschaut. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (9. November 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Die Senioren sind echt am schlimmsten.. da wird oftmals kein mm nachgegeben.
> Dabei gehts doch um nix


Mir fällt immer auf, dass gerade die Jungs, die eh nicht vorne mitfahren so haufig unterwegs sind. Bei den ganzen MTB geschichten verstehen sich die Jungs anner Spitze blind. Cross bin ich nie gefahren. Das is nix für mich


----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Mir fällt immer auf, dass gerade die Jungs, die eh nicht vorne mitfahren so haufig unterwegs sind. Bei den ganzen MTB geschichten verstehen sich die Jungs anner Spitze blind. Cross bin ich nie gefahren. Das is nix für mich


jop. so auch meine erfahrung.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2015)

Auch im Cross ist mir sowas noch nie passiert. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es in den Hobby-Klassen anders ist als bei den Lizenz-Fahrern.
Es ist trotzdem immer wieder erstaunlich, dass 5 Leute nebeneinander in die erste Kurve fahren - die nur breit genug ist für zwei Fahrer und trotzdem keiner stürzt oder von der Strecke fliegt


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

Seit froh, daß noch genug Hobby fahrer unterwegs sind... ohne uns gäbe es kaum noch Wettkämpfe. 

Man kann es auch so sagen, ein guter Fahrer erkennt die Schwachpunkte der anderen Fahrer und hält Abstand oder gibt Gas, wenn er noch kann. 
Und wenn dann doch mal was passiert, beißt er sich selber in den Hintern weil er es nicht anders und vorausschauend gesehen hat. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2015)

Horrorszenario und glimpflich ausgegangen:


MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Kein schönes Foto, dafür ein nicht allzu häufiges Video:


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Horrorszenario und glimpflich ausgegangen:


Habe ich auch gesehen, 
der prügelt aber auch eine Strecke runter... mit so einem zarten Rad. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (9. November 2015)

Dann sollte ich wohl demnächst filmen was ich mit dem Rad für alles anstelle


----------



## racingforlife (9. November 2015)

Es hat mit dem Fotografieren nicht so geklappt ... es war einfach zu schön










So sah es heute die meiste Zeit aus. Immer schön rauf und runter 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (9. November 2015)

Zum Thema Idioten beim Rennen: vom Autofahren her würde ich schätzen, dass etwa 20% aller Männer egoistische, mit potentiell zu kleinem und/oder nicht mehr funktionstüchtigem Ich ausgestattete Idioten sind. Diese Typen tauchen auch bei Rennen auf. Der temporäre Sauerstoffmangel im Hirn tut sein übriges.

Von meinem Rennfahrerleben durch alles Lizenzklassen (Senioren dann nicht mehr, da finde ich es affig eine Lizenz zu fahren) kann ich sagen, Idioten gibt es in allen Leistungsstufen und Altersklassen. Es gibt halt nur viel mehr schlechte Fahrer, wie gute Fahrer. 20% sind da absolut mehr. Gerade auch im MTB Sport, wo die Spitzenklasse schon sehr dünn ist. Fahrt mal auf der Straße!

Was aber für mich wirklich das aller übelste ist: wenn Fahrer an Verpflegungsstationen freiwillige Helfer anschnauzen, dass es nicht schnell genug geht. Hab mal einen gesehen, der einen Jungen zur Sau gemacht hat, der ihm eine nicht 100% gefüllte Trinkflasche gereicht hat. Kleines Ich, ganz kleines Ich.


----------



## BENDERR (9. November 2015)

Wer perfekt verpflegt werden will muss sich halt selbst drum kümmern. Man erlebt echt harte Dinger wenn auf Rennen manchmal.. Aber Gott sei Dank auch ab und zu sehr faire Gesten von "Konkurrenten"..


----------



## maddda (9. November 2015)

> Habe ich auch gesehen,
> der prügelt aber auch eine Strecke runter... mit so einem zarten Rad.




Und das Garminpiepen im Hintergrund Pieeeeeeeeeeeep...Autostop


----------



## MalteetlaM (9. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen,
> der prügelt aber auch eine Strecke runter... mit so einem zarten Rad.



Das Rad nimmt keine Rücksicht auf mich. Da ist es nur fair, wenn ich auch keine Rücksicht nehme. (Kurz vor dem Unfall war ich laut GPS um einiges schneller.)


----------



## racingforlife (9. November 2015)

Ist die Lampe zu empfehlen?









Und zu welchem Preis?
Fahre immer noch eine alte Sigma Lampe.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2015)

ich schwöre auf supernova oder wenn preiswert my tiny sun mit openlights akku.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. November 2015)

Ich habe zwei Scheinwerfer von Lupine... bin sehr zufrieden. 
Ich hoffe, das die Akkus auch auf Dauer durchhalten und nicht hochgehen. 
Aber bis jetzt, Eine ist schon 4Jahre, alles top... leuchtet taghell wie am ersten Tag. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## dor michü (9. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was hat Winne zu dem Vorfall gesagt?


Winne hatte an dem Tag für den Kindergarten keine Zeit. Woher kennst du ihn? Radladen in WSF?

@nopain-nogain: Die Idee mit dem Handballtorwart ist doch gar nicht schlecht! Abwechslung tut dem Körper gut und man eine Sinnvolle Aufgabe über die Wintermonate! Wenn ich nicht so eine Angst vor Bällen hätte wäre ich dabei 

Ich weiß eig. passt das nicht hier rein: Einer meiner Flöhe verkauft sein Radl:
 aber falls ihr jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt der dann evtl ein Radl sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/684869-conway-qmr-900-26-3x10-9-8kg-m


mfg Micha


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. November 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Winne hatte an dem Tag für den Kindergarten keine Zeit. Woher kennst du ihn? Radladen in WSF?
> 
> @nopain-nogain: Die Idee mit dem Handballtorwart ist doch gar nicht schlecht! Abwechslung tut dem Körper gut und man eine Sinnvolle Aufgabe über die Wintermonate! Wenn ich nicht so eine Angst vor Bällen hätte wäre ich dabei
> 
> ...


Winne kenne ich durch meine aktivere Zeit im MDC und mein Junge hat ab und zu bei Withe Rock mittrainiert. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. November 2015)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Ist die Lampe zu empfehlen?



Bis auf den Preis habe ich bisher noch nie etwas wirklich Negatives über Lupine-Lampen gehört/gelesen, glaube ich. Selbst die kleinste (Piko) sollte mehr Dampf haben als die gängien Chinabölller (wovon ich auch einen fahre und mit dem ich zufrieden bin).



racingforlife schrieb:


> Es hat mit dem Fotografieren nicht so geklappt ... es war einfach zu schön


Wo ist/war das? Erinnert mich irgendwie an Teneriffa.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mit openlights akku.



Den Shop gibt's nicht mehr.


----------



## racingforlife (10. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wo ist/war das? Erinnert mich irgendwie an Teneriffa.




Das Dorf heißt Galilea und liegt in der Serra de Tramuntana auf Mallorca - auch bekannt als das Rennradparadies


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (10. November 2015)

Servus Jungs,

So gerade noch ein paar Teile fürs neue Radl bestellt. So langsam isses fast komplett Heute ist mein absoluter Gammeltag. Mal schauen was ich heute abend glotze. Wahrscheinlich eh wieder DMAX


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2015)

Will auch wieder mal eine Woche ga auf malle fahren.  aber mit 2 kleinen Kindern kann ich die Frau nicht eine Woche alleine lassen, geschweigenden mit dem Rücken.

Heute morgen Ersthelfer machen müssen weil auf meinem arbeitsweg 2 Radfahrer frontal gecrasht sind. Der eine musste mit dem kranken wagen geholt werden... Wie die das geschafft haben ist mir noch immer unklar... 

Gerade 90 min ga und jetzt noch bissle Eisen schieben... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Heute morgen Ersthelfer machen müssen weil auf meinem arbeitsweg 2 Radfahrer frontal gecrasht sind. Der eine musste mit dem kranken wagen geholt werden... Wie die das geschafft haben ist mir noch immer unklar...



Kein Licht oder einer von beiden kannte das Rechtsfahrgebot nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. November 2015)

Beide Licht, aber der fett die Abzweigung bergab genommen hat, hat den bergauf abbiegenden wohl nicht gesehen... 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. November 2015)

Morgen!

Gestern gabs hier richtig Schnürliregen...die letzten Nächte kam auch immer gut was runter. So langsam wirds hier ungemütlich...Ich geh jez erstmal ans Eisen


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Beide Licht, aber der fett die Abzweigung bergab genommen hat, hat den bergauf abbiegenden wohl nicht gesehen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


Ich bin für Stoppschilder, auch für Radfahrer. 

Wenn der von oben auch noch 120kg auf den Rippen hat... kannste auch gleich gegen eine Wand fahren. 


Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...gerade als ich los wollte um einen WP Umweg zu fahren, fing es an zu regnen. 
...so sind es nur 7Min geworden. 

Ich hab es nicht so gut wie die die müssen, ob sie wollen oder nicht. 

Aber ich habe ja gestern eine schöne Runde gedreht. ... bei 17'C









send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (11. November 2015)

Das Wetter is im Moment echt nicht mehr normal. 17Grad im NovemberUnd ich hab mir neue Winterhandschuhe bestellt. Jetzt liegen die hier rum


----------



## dor michü (11. November 2015)

Moin

jap das Wetter ist echt nicht normal, aber ganz angenehm auch wenn die Tage extrem kurz sind. Meine neue Jacke für die einstelligen Temperaturen hängt auch noch im Schrank.  @madda: was hast du für Handschuhe? Ich bin auch auf der Suche. 
Heute beginnt auch die 5te Jahreszeit, gleich mal ein paar Pfannekuchen verspeisen :-D 

mfg Micha


----------



## BENDERR (11. November 2015)

hab mir auch mitte oktober winterschuhe gekauft, weil ich mir 2x guuut kalte füße geholt hab.. 1x angehabt und seitdem wieder nur mit den normalen klickschuhen ohne überschuhe unterwegs gewesen 
aber ich will mich nicht beschweren.. lieber zu warm als zu kalt.. das kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

Hier ist er, der passende Antrieb für @maddda 




...unzerstörbar 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (11. November 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> jap das Wetter ist echt nicht normal, aber ganz angenehm auch wenn die Tage extrem kurz sind. Meine neue Jacke für die einstelligen Temperaturen hängt auch noch im Schrank.  @madda: was hast du für Handschuhe? Ich bin auch auf der Suche.
> Heute beginnt auch die 5te Jahreszeit, gleich mal ein paar Pfannekuchen verspeisen :-D
> ...



Habe mir die hier besorgt. Kann aber wie gesagt noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Bin sie ja noch nie bei richtiger Kälte gefahren...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/vaude-hanko-ii-handschuhe-aw14/rp-prod127562

Dann mal guten Hunger


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hier ist er, der passende Antrieb für @maddda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mehr Kettenglieder= mehr Kettenglieder zum kaputtmachen


----------



## maddda (13. November 2015)

Morgen!

Na alles frisch bei euch?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2015)

Moin,

na den ersten Kaffee wird es langsam  und Du schon wieder fleißig


----------



## maddda (13. November 2015)

Bin auch gerade am Kaffee trinken. Vorlesung fällt heute aus. Kann also erstmal nen ruhigen schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. November 2015)

wat


----------



## dor michü (13. November 2015)

Tja Student muss man sein ;-)

Ich hatte zwar die letzten 3 Tage Urlaub gehabt, aber leider so viel zu tun sodass ich nicht wirklich zu langen Einheiten auf dem Rad gekommen bin. Schande über mein Haupt. Am Wochenende müssen wir beim Schwiegerpap Umzug fahren da wird auch nicht viel mit langen Einheiten. Das Wetter ist auch nicht mehr so toll, damit gehts wohl ab morgen auf die Rolle :-(

Aber trotz alledem mit meiner Guten heute das neue Projekt eingeleitet und einen Tandem Rahmen bestellt


----------



## maddda (13. November 2015)

Mit meinem zweifachbachelor hab ich im ganzen Studium auch nur zweimal eine Woche Urlaub gemacht. Wochenendausflüge zu Rennen mal ausgenommen... Dir sagt halt nur keiner, dass du genau dann und dann 9 Stunden arbeiten musst. Deswegen sitze ich dann oft relativ spät an meinen Sachen und hab den Vormittag dann genutzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2015)

tandem habe ich 2x mit der Frau gemacht, aber es hat sie nicht gekickt...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## dor michü (13. November 2015)

Wir hatten im Sommer mal eins ausgeliehen. Meiner hatte es gefallen,wahrscheinlich da sie selber nicht die beste Radlerin ist.


----------



## maddda (14. November 2015)

Morgen!

Gestern bin ich früh ins Bett und hab von dem ganzen trubel nix mitbekommen. Heute morgen war dann die Überraschung großDa fällt einem echt nichts mehr zu ein. Und das alles wegen ReligionWerde ich nie verstehen


----------



## dor michü (14. November 2015)

Mit Religion hat das recht wenig zu tun, auch wenn sie dem Islam angehören. Ich sehe das eher als eine Ideologie. Bekämpfen kann man sie nicht, denn das ist eine Art vielköpfige Schlange. Falls man einen Kopf ab schlägt wavhsen drei andere wieder nach. 
Oder wie denkt ihr?

#prayforparis


----------



## maddda (14. November 2015)

Nennen kann man es wie man will. Es geht immer um irgendein Leben nach dem Tod. Sonst würde sich auch keiner von denen selber in die Luft sprengen.

2008 und 2009 war ich jeweils ein paar Wochen in den USA zum Schüleraustausch. Einige Veteranen haben da erzählt, dass genau das das Problem ist. Früher hattest du eine Frontlinie und wusstest, dass auf der anderen Seite der Feind ist. Heute trinkst du als Soldat mit einem Bauer einen Tee, der dir irgendwelche Infos gibt und danach verbuddelt der eine Sprengfalle.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2015)

soooo habe fertig fuer die Woche... Trainingstagebuch sagt Form = -16! -> Ruhetag 

Sehr komisch: seit ich am Scalpel und am Zaboo wieder -17 (Scalpel -20) und 110mm Laenge fahre geht es bergab VIEL besser!
Heute sogar alle Kicker auf meiner XC Trainingsstrecke gesprungen... das ging mit 90mm und -5 Grad sehr sche*** Gripp ist auch besser.
Egal warum, so ist geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2015)

Der Wald stürzt gerade ein?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2015)

Hae???


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2015)

Hier fliegt gerade alles weg oder bricht ab. Da braucht man im Moment nicht in die Nähe von Bäumen gehen oder fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2015)

Weil es so trocken ist? Hier liegen nur Unmengen von Laub rum. Das macht es zum Teil sehr abenteuerlich, was da so drunter liegt 
Doof nur: als ich das Handy aus dem Trikot gezogen habe, ist es mir aus den Fingern gerutscht... genau auf einen Stein im Laub -> fetter Display Bruch  Jetzt werde ich wohl ein neues Xperia M4 Aqua kaufen muessen... noch groesser und auch keine HardwareTastatur, aber das bibt es leider eh nirgends mehr... schoener scheiss


----------



## maddda (15. November 2015)

Hallo Jungs. Hier isses auch total stürmisch. Habe eine schlimme Nacht hinter mir. Mein Opa ist diese Nacht gestorben. War heute vormittag da. Jetzt sitze ich hier vor meiner Tasse kaffee und weiß nicht so recht wohin mit mir... Werde mal versuchen mich gleich etwas abzulenken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. November 2015)

Ach Mist, mein Beileid! 

Sport zur Ablenkung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Weil es so trocken ist?


Weil's windig ist. Hier schüttet's und das soll in der kommenden Woche im Prinzip auch nicht aufhören. Das viele Laub geht mir beim Mountainbiken momentan ziemlich auf die Nerven...


----------



## maddda (15. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ach Mist, mein Beileid!
> 
> Sport zur Ablenkung?


Danke.

Hatte ich vor. Werde mich gleich denke ich mal auf die Rolle setzen. Hauptsache mal an nichts denken...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2015)

Beileid... Aber bist du sicher das Rolle das richtige ist? Da bist du doch nur am nachdenken?!?


----------



## maddda (15. November 2015)

Draußen schüttet es und die Bäume knicken hier gerade gefährlich weg...Das ist gerade einfach zu gefährlich

Rumsitzen kann ich jetzt iwe auch net.


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2015)

Mein Beileid


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2015)

Ok,... hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein mit gut ueber 10 Grad.


----------



## maddda (15. November 2015)

Danke euch


----------



## Crimson_ (15. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ok,... hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein mit gut ueber 10 Grad.


Wir sollten in den Süden kommen. Hier ist immer noch Starkregen und Unwetterwarnung...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2015)

Von uns auch herzliches Beileid. 

Dieses WE war ich überwiegend im Keller und habe meine Sachen etwas geordnet. 
Draußen ist es auch zu stürmisch und nass. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (15. November 2015)

Danke euch!

Werde jetzt auch mal etwas schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (15. November 2015)

Mein Beileid!

Das Wetter hier ist auch alles andere als toll. Naja dann gehts halt auf die Rolle!


----------



## maddda (15. November 2015)

Danke!

Rolle war ganz ok um runter zu kommen.
Habe gerade mal das Racehardtail größtenteils zerlegt. Service das Rad einmal komplett. Jetzt im Winter brauche ich den Rennhobel eh nicht. Danach wirds stück für stück wieder zsammen gebaut.


----------



## maddda (16. November 2015)

Moin Jungs.

Wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2015)

Diese Woche werde ich mich angesichts des Wetters wohl das erste Mal seit 3 oder 4 Jahren wieder auf die Rolle quälen  Dafür kommen dann einfach Klickies ans Stadtrad, sodass ich den Hinterreifen nicht wechseln muss (Big Apple vs. CycloXKing am Crosser bzw. Tubeless an den MTBs)  Gut, dass die Rolle doch keiner gekauft hat 

Moin Jungs!


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. November 2015)

Ab Freitag ist dann wohl Schluss mit dem Traumwetter:






Mist, habe die Woche so viel in der Arbeit zu tun, da geht kaum was. An das Trainingsvolumen der letzten Woche hätte ich mich gewöhnen können:


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2015)

So Zeiten haette ich auch gerne ... aber signifikant ueber 10h (reine Radzeit) ist nicht machbar.
Aber wenigstens ist das Wetter hier top


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Wetter ist hier auch ganz gut... Im Schnitt schaffe ich auch 2o.3 Punkte am Tag. 

137 Tage +/- April bis Aufbau 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (16. November 2015)

Gerade eben im Regen losgefahren...nach dem Motto Sche**egal. Es wurde und wurde nicht besser eher viel schlimmer. Dann hatte ich noch en Platten. Völlig durchnässt dann nen Schlauch eingezogen und es iwe nach Hause geschafft


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Mit welchem Rad biste losgeradelt? 

Hier ist noch trocken, aber bis ich Feierabend habe kann sich noch viel ändern. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. November 2015)

Rennrad... Da geht es mitm Schlaucheinziehen auch so super schnell


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Da fahre ich Schwalbe unplattbar... die sind gut und fast unzerstörbar. 
Haben schon einige Schlaglöcher überstanden. 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2015)

Regel nr 9 http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (16. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da fahre ich Schwalbe unplattbar... die sind gut und fast unzerstörbar.
> Haben schon einige Schlaglöcher überstanden.
> 
> 
> ...


Ne für sowas bin ich zu sehr Rennfahrer


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da fahre ich Schwalbe unplattbar... die sind gut und fast unzerstörbar.
> Haben schon einige Schlaglöcher überstanden.
> 
> 
> ...



habe den lange an meinem Pendlerfahrrad gehabt (als ich noch Langstreckenpendler war und regelmäßig ins Büro musste). Hat mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich oft in Stich gelassen. Gerade wenn es nass war. Irgendwie bleiben da Steinchen oder Glasscherben hängen und arbeiten sich dann da durch. Zudem sackschwer und rollte auch nicht so gut.

Bin dann auf den hier umgestiegen:






Finde ich echt robuster und rollt auch viel besser. Und viel leichter. Fahre den sogar am normalen Rennrad, allerdings in 28 mm, da ich öfters Schotterstraßen fahren. Null komma null Platten in all den Jahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2015)

Ja, der 4 Season ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Regel nr 9 http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk



Absolute Zustimmung:

Rule #9  If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period.
Rule #12 The correct number of bikes to own is n+1.
Rule #25 The bikes on top of your car should be worth more than the car.

No way:

Rule #11 Family does not come first. The bike does.

Sollte heißen: Only marry a woman who loves you for being a cycling badass.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2015)

Rule #5 HTFU!!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Rule #5 HTFU!!!



fand ich bis zu "HTFU Stefan!" lustig. Ab dann, FU!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> habe den lange an meinem Pendlerfahrrad gehabt (als ich noch Langstreckenpendler war und regelmäßig ins Büro musste). Hat mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich oft in Stich gelassen. Gerade wenn es nass war. Irgendwie bleiben da Steinchen oder Glasscherben hängen und arbeiten sich dann da durch. Zudem sackschwer und rollte auch nicht so gut.
> 
> Bin dann auf den hier umgestiegen:
> 
> ...


Danke, den Reifen werde ich mir mal merken 
...leider gehen meine nicht kaputt, fahre wahrscheinlich zu vorsichtig. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. November 2015)

Liegt wohl weniger an deiner Fahrweise, wie an dem Dreck der so auf den Straßen oder Radwegen rumliegt. Mir ist das auch nie draußen auf dem Land passiert, sondern immer wenn ich in die Stadt rein bin. Irgendwie müssen Radwege eine magische Anziehung auf Flaschen-aus-dem-Auto-Werfer haben ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Die These gefällt mir. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (17. November 2015)

Morgen!

Seit gestern als ich meine supertolle Rennradrunde hatte, hat es nicht mehr wirklich aufgehört zu regnen. Hier sind jetzt schon 20 Liter runtergekommen. Natürlich kommt heute das letzte Teil für mein Enduro


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2015)

Verdammt! Jetzt hat es hier auch angefangen zu nieseln! Heute morgen kam ich noch trocken bei der Arbeit an... mal sehen, wie es heute Mittag aussieht...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. November 2015)

Moin,

hier im Norden auch nur Regen..


----------



## maddda (17. November 2015)

Hier hat es jetzt gerade aufgehört. Ich geh jetzt erstmal was zur Post und was für heute Mittag einkaufen...

Heute nachmittag gehts dann in die Uni. Im moment warte ich bis auf 1-2 Kleinigkeiten eigentlich nur noch auf ergebnisse. Wenn die da sind gehts richtung Bachelorarbeit. Aber die lassen auf sich warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2015)

Ich muss heute definitiv noch mindestens einen mini Umweg heim fahren um meinen Lizenz Antrag fuer 2016 ein zu werfen.
Und zuhause sollte mich dann mein neues Xperia M4 AQUA erwarten  Wasserdicht nach IP68 (glaub ich). Brauche ich keien 1l Gefrierbeutel mehr wenn ich es beim Biken dabei habe... etwas gutes hat der Absturz des alten also doch gehabt... auch wenn ich die 200 Oecken lieber ins Rad gesteckt haette :/


----------



## maddda (17. November 2015)

Naja hätte wäre wenn bringt da auch nix. Handy musste halt haben und gut. Sei froh es hätte auch was putt gehen können, was noch weniger Spaß bringt. Spülkasten, Heizung oder so^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2015)

naja... Waschmaschine mussten wir erst ersetzen... aber egal.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja hätte wäre wenn bringt da auch nix. Handy musste halt haben und gut. Sei froh es hätte auch was putt gehen können, was noch weniger Spaß bringt. Spülkasten, Heizung oder so^^



Unser letzter Spülkasten hat 25 € gekostet 
Auch schön: Nebenkostennachzahlung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2015)

Mahlzeit Leute 

...scheiß Medien, man wird total meschugge 




send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (17. November 2015)

Ich glaub, wenn ich noch einmal "Lügenpresse" höre gehe ich die Wand hoch....


Anderes Thema. Hab dann doch noch was für heute mittach gefunden...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2015)

Das waere mir auch lieber gewesen, als der PastaTeller in der Kantine...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> "Lügenpresse"


...das hast du geschrieben 

Det Essen sieht lecker aus. 

Apropos essen... ich werde hier bald irre 
Mein Junge frisst seit Wochen/Monaten Rohkost hier im Laden, frisch angerichtet, und schnurpst mir die Ohren voll. 
Ich komme mir vor wie im Schweinestall zur Fütterung. 
Ich brauche Ohropax!!! 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2015)

So einen "Luegenpresse" und "VerschwoehrungsTeoretiker" habe ich hier auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So einen "Luegenpresse" und "VerschwoehrungsTeoretiker" habe ich hier auch...


...aber er ist nur Theoretiker, andere  Leben es.
Also ist der Kollege nur besorgt und harmlos. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (17. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So einen "Luegenpresse" und "VerschwoehrungsTeoretiker" habe ich hier auch...


Sag bloß nix gegen ihn, sonst bist du SOFORT Teil der Verschwörung


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2015)

Ich hoere interessiert zu...


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. November 2015)

Das ist ja das tolle in Bayern: da sammeln sich die ganzen Idioten in der CSU und werden durch die Halbidioten und die Nicht-Idioten (gibt es da sogar auch) "verdünnt". Problem ist nur, wenn einer von den Iditoten eine Ministerstelle bekommt (nenne jetzt keine Namen) und seine Idiotie in die Welt hinaus posaunt.

Bei uns machen sie jetzt wohl die beiden Grenzübergänge nach Tirol dicht. Ist das bitter, wie im letzten Jahrtausend. Offensichtlich suchen sich die Flüchtlinge eine neue Route über uns, bisher war das alles weiter östlich. Dann ja noch die ganzen Terroristen, die jetzt zu Massen einströmen.


----------



## dor michü (17. November 2015)

Jungs ich wohne in Sachsen....hier gibts nur noch Verschwörungstheoretiker und Lügenpresse Anhänger. Zur Schichtübergabe auf Arbeit isses ganz schlimm... Ey Jungs ich hab jetzt Pfefferspray da fahr ich heute Nachmittag in Plauen am Wohnheim vorbei und sprüh die A... alle voll. 
Nur so gehts hier....bei wem bekomme ich von euch Asyl? Kann ja nich überall so schlimm sein.


----------



## maddda (17. November 2015)

Sowas hab ich hier so deutlich noch nicht erlebt... Aber hier in NRW is auch eher MultiKulti angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> ....bei wem bekomme ich von euch Asyl?


Das geht nicht, du kommst aus einem sicheren Herkunftsland. 

Der Hass ist anerzogen, vor 25 Jahren haben sie schon die geknechteten Vietnamesen verfolgt und anscheinend nichts dazugelernt. 

Aber anderes Thema. 
Ich habe eine Methode getestet, wie man bei Schlauchlossystemen die Milchmenge  im Reifen misst ohne die Decke aus dem Bett zu ziehen. 
Man benötigt eine 60ml Spitze mit einer passenden Kunststoffkanüle, welche durch das Ventil ohne Ventileinsatz passt. 
Das zu kontrollierendes LR wird mit dem Ventil nach unten aufgehangen, die Luft abgelassen, der Ventileinsatz ausgeschraubt und der Rest der Milch mit der Spritze abgesaugt. 
Ist jetzt die Spritze nur wenig gefüllt ersetzt man die fehlende Menge durch neue Milch und füllt die richtige Menge wieder in den Reifen. 
Ventileinsatz einschrauben, Luft aufpumpen.... fertig. 








send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (18. November 2015)

Morgen!

Verstopft die Kanüle nicht? Bei mir verstopfen manchmal sogar diese 60ml Notubes Fläschchen zum mitnehmen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. November 2015)

Zur Spritze kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich habe ja die Ventile vom Milkit nun schon länger im Einsatz. Wirklich gut, null-komma-null Verkleben durch austretende Milch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...ich wohne jetzt 2 Meter dichter an Naumburg, der Sturm hat unser Haus verschoben  
...zumindest hat es sich so die Nacht angefühlt / gehört. 



maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Verstopft die Kanüle nicht? Bei mir verstopfen manchmal sogar diese 60ml Notubes Fläschchen zum mitnehmen.



Das Ventilrohr ist frei, es verkleben immer nur sie Ventileinsätze. 
Aber man bekommt das auch durchgestoßen. 
Und wenn die Kanüle mal verstopfen sollte kann man sie leicht ausblasen, ist ja noch alles frisch. 
Bei meinem Test war ich begeistert. 
So kann man zwischendurch ohne den Reifen undicht zu machen schnell mal den Füllstand der Milch prüfen. 

Nach der Messung wird die Kanüle und Spritze schön mit Wasser ausgespült. 



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zur Spritze kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich habe ja die Ventile vom Milkit nun schon länger im Einsatz. Wirklich gut, null-komma-null Verkleben durch austretende Milch.


Die Ventile habe ich auch da liegen.
Wollte sie eigentlich im Tandem verbauen, aber da fahre ich ein zu hohen Luftdruck. 
Die Prüfung der Milchmenge unter vollem Druck funktioniert nur bis  2 bar?  denke ich. Mehr hält die Spritze nicht aus. 
Aber mit abgelassener Luft geht es super. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2015)

Hier hat es auch gute gewindet, aber es ist noch immer trocken und warm


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2015)

Zum Abend hin ist der Wind abgeflaut und es wurde trocken - da konnte ich wieder ein paar WP-Punkte sammeln


----------



## maddda (19. November 2015)

Morgen!

So ich werd mich jetzt mal aufs Radl setzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2015)

Ich mach heute frei... bissle chillen und frueh zu den Kiddies heim kommen muss auch manchmal sein


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. November 2015)

Gestern Abend noch im Skigebiet rauf Spitzkehren-Nightride runter. Super spaßig. Nur die platzierten Schneekanonen und die fürs Wochenende bereitstehenden Schneeraupen trübten die Freude ein wenig. Ab morgen ist es vorbei ...

Bei der Einfahrt in den Talkessel eine Gruppe von 50 oder mehr Japanern/Koreanern/Taiwansen oder was auch immer gesehen. Alle radprofimäßig angezogen, nur die Bikes ließen auf Leihbikes schließen. Ein asiatischer Radsportverein der im November Radurlaub in Bayern macht??? Als ich wieder raus bin, sind die mir im Dunkeln wiede alle entgegen gekommen. Sollte man mal den Touristikern erzählen, dass nicht nur Silberrücken mit E-Bikes ein potentieller Markt sind ...

Heute Abend nochmal Spitzkehren fahren.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. November 2015)

Und ich bin beim Laufen gerade so nass geworden, dass es mir auf den letzten 15min die Jogginghose halb ausgezogen hat, weil die so nass und schwer geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. November 2015)

Gerade als ich loswollte hast angefangen zu schütten. Nu isses doch nur Rolle geworden-.-


----------



## baloo (19. November 2015)

bei uns ists noch wie im Sommer!!!! 15°C strahlend blauer Himmerl 




Morgen soll aber dann der Winter kommen ;-(


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2015)

Das ist doch ein Bild aus'm August. 

Im Moment ist es draußen noch trocken... das Schmale wartet schon auf die Runde. 




...mal sehen ob es diesmal klappt. 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. November 2015)

Ich bin dann doch noch heute tagsüber raus. Musste sein, dafür arbeite ich am Wochenende.

Auch hier noch fast 20°C, wie im Sommer. Bitte lieber Wettergott, lass uns zukünfitg auch so einen Oktober/November haben. Ich brauche keinen Übergang, von mir aus Temperatursturz innerhalb eines Tages.

Heute dann eher 4 h Hike & Bike, aber das musste auch sein. Alles staubtrocken, sogar an unseren Nordhängen. Bin alle Trails abgefahren, die es an meiner ersten Bergkette gibt. Wollte auch immer so ein tolles "Sommerphoto" aufnehmen, aber irgendwie war ich mit Fahrspass beschäftigt. Deswegen wieder nur ein Webcam-Bild.





Muss das echt sein, dass jetzt der Winter kommt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2015)

Als wenn ich's geahnt habe.
Der leichte Regen kam pünktlich zum Feierabend. 
Ohne Regenklamotten habe ich nur ne Stunde riskiert, will ja nicht krank werden. 

...mein Monster ist nun auch fertig.












send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. November 2015)

habe hier doch vor Kurzem berichtet, dass ich beinahe von hinten über den Haufen gefahren worden wäre. Tja, offensichtlich ist so etwas ein Kavaliersdelikt in Deutschland.

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ilt.6b7842bf-8a2a-4c62-ba90-adfc128bf165.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2015)

Wenn sie betrunken gewesen wäre, ist sie unzurechnungsfähig und hätte für den Schock von der zweifachen Mutter und Ehefrau des Toten Radfahrers Schmerzensgeld einklagen können weil er mit einem Sprung in den Straßengraben einen Zusammenprall hätte verhindern können. 

Ich hoffe das gleicht sich irgendwann aus und sie bekommt ihre Strafe...könnte ja auch mal angefahren werden und langsam im Graben verrecken. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (19. November 2015)

Habs eben im Radio gehört. 2Jahre Bewährung. Das ist ja mal garnix


----------



## mete (19. November 2015)

Ich hatte ja hier bereits bemängelt, dass offenbar in D vieles nicht so schlimm ist, wenn man ein KFZ führt...



mete schrieb:


> Das tollste an der Sache ist aber. Wenn Dich so eine Blindpese fahrlässig vom Rad holt, hat er in D ohnehin kaum etwas zu befürchten. Der Typ, der mich Anfang des Jahres vorsätzlich vom Rad stoßen wollte (und dabei selbst auf die Schnauze gefallen ist, weil er keine Ahnung von Physik hat), durfte sich mit 400 EUR Geldbuße aus der imho sicheren Verurteilung freikaufen (ich hatte Zeugen dafür...), keine Punkte, kein Fahrverbot, nixe, trotz Vorsatz. Das finde ich schon etwas bedenklich. Bloß nicht die armen Autofahrer kriminalisieren. Ich würde in so einem Falle trotzdem wieder Anzeige erstatten, mein Aufwand war minimal und der hatte zumindest den Stress sich einen Anwalt suchen zu müssen und 400 EUR Geldstrafe sind ja immerhin auch etwas. Ich kann jedem nur dazu raten, bei Anwesenheit von zeugen diese anzusprechen und Anzeige zu erstatten. Wenn sich die Fälle häufen, tut sich vielleicht auch mal etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2015)

Ich will die HandyIdioten jedes mal aus dem Auto holen und abschmieren... 

Jetzt ist der Regen und Sturm auch in Suedbaden angekommen


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 







send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

Moin!

Boah was eine Bomberkurbel. Ganz schön viel Alu


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Boah was eine Bomberkurbel. Ganz schön viel Alu


~80g schwerer als vorher, aber eine Kettenführung spare ich ein und der Bash am Rahmen sitz bei mir mit 50g an der Kurbel. 
...Umwerferfrei 
Da klappert nichts. 

Die Füße wissen jetzt auch wohin sie sollen.






send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

Ahhh hab ja auch gerade Welche bekommen Bin schon gespannt auf die Dinger


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

...ein paar Zarte für's Slide 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

Du guckst doch ab


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Du guckst doch ab


Wahrscheinlich habe ich das in meinem Unterbewusstsein gespeichert. 
Wobei die Pedalen fahre ich schon fast 3 Jahre, bin aber auf Nadellager umgestiegen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Till_Mann (20. November 2015)

Seit dem ich hier mal gepostet hatte, bin ich fleißiger Mitleser geworden 

Hab die letzten Wochen mich mal durch die Trainingsbibel für Radsportler gelesen, mir ne gebrauchte Rolle angeschafft und auch schon das erste Teil für mein neues Racebike hier liegen. Die Motivation ist also da, nur die laufende Nase und das Wetter draußen ziehen mich gerade nicht wirklich aufs Rad.

Spezi Reifen finde ich super. Sind nicht allzuteuer und haben ordentliche Gummimischungen, nur der Butcher verschleißt recht schnell.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2015)

Ich hab mal im Wald feucht durch gewischt. Müssen die Bäume eigentlich nach drei Tagen Dauerregen aus dem Wald gezogen werden?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im Wald feucht durch gewischt. Müssen die Bäume eigentlich nach drei Tagen Dauerregen aus dem Wald gezogen werden?



Es wird doch immer dann gerodet, wenn der Boden am weichsten ist


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2015)

Ich hatte mal bei uns in der Zeitung gelesen, dass nur bei Bodenfrost gerückt werden darf. Hält sich nur keiner dran.
Vorzugsweise werden dafür auch die Panoramawege und die Waldroute verwendet. Heute hätte ich gut Gummistiefel gebrauchen können


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Seit dem ich hier mal gepostet hatte, bin ich fleißiger Mitleser geworden
> 
> Hab die letzten Wochen mich mal durch die Trainingsbibel für Radsportler gelesen, mir ne gebrauchte Rolle angeschafft und auch schon das erste Teil für mein neues Racebike hier liegen. Die Motivation ist also da, nur die laufende Nase und das Wetter draußen ziehen mich gerade nicht wirklich aufs Rad.
> 
> Spezi Reifen finde ich super. Sind nicht allzuteuer und haben ordentliche Gummimischungen, nur der Butcher verschleißt recht schnell.



Solange die Reifen nicht die Stollen verlieren wie bei Schwalbe und Continental bin ich schon zufrieden, wobei der Butcher am Vorderrad gefahren wird. Da müsste es mit dem Verschleiß passen. 


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mal im Wald feucht durch gewischt. Müssen die Bäume eigentlich nach drei Tagen Dauerregen aus dem Wald gezogen werden?


Hast du einen großen Zweig hinter dir hergezogen um deine Spurrillen zu schließen? 
Nicht das du, wenn der Boden gefriert, in deiner eigenen Rille hängen bleibst und dich schmeißt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei uns in der Zeitung gelesen, dass nur bei Bodenfrost gerückt werden darf. Hält sich nur keiner dran.
> Vorzugsweise werden dafür auch die Panoramawege und die Waldroute verwendet. Heute hätte ich gut Gummistiefel gebrauchen können


Hier WAR es auch so. Bis ein Waldbesitzer dann mal doch unsummen für Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zahlen musste


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier WAR es auch so. Bis ein Waldbesitzer dann mal doch unsummen für Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zahlen musste


Das wäre hier mal ein Traum. Wobei - dann gibt's 3 m breite Schotterwege im Wald


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2015)

Oida:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

Bissl WD40 und Panzertape und fertig is die Laube


----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2015)

Womöglich vorher zu viel WD40 und Brunox


----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

Der Klumpen unten sieht nach Milch aus


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. November 2015)

Bei den Servicepreisen von Fox verwundert mich das Bild nicht. Wollte nächste Woche Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service einschicken. Muss ja für den Garantieanspruch bei Fox gemacht werden (zudem läßt die Performance echt etwas nach; wenn ich das mit meine RS Gabeln vergleiche). Also beide Federelemente zusammen 270 Euro! Aber ich wollte ja unbedingt Twinloc Hebel haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2015)

Ich sage nur fullsprint! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (20. November 2015)

> uss ja für den Garantieanspruch bei Fox gemacht werden (



Is doch garnet mehr so. Hatte letztens mal nen Statement von Fox iwo dazu gelsen. Schau doch mal ob du nciht selber servicen kannst


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

Bei meinem Foxdämpfer mache ich den einfachen Service selber... ich gehe nur nicht an die Dämpfungseinheit ran, da soll wohl Stickstoff drin sein. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2015)

Ist so... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. November 2015)

Wenn das mit der Garantie nicht mehr ist, dann wäre das natürlich super. Dann konnte man sich einen günstigeren Drittanbieter suchen. Vereinskollege hatte letztes Jahr da noch Probleme mit Fox.

Ich mache ja eigentlich wirklich alles selber an den Bikes, nur vollen Service bei Gabel und Dämpfer. Uffff. Früher bei einer Manitou oder so war das ja echt easy. Aber alleine für die FIT Einheit fehlt mir die Lebenszeit (und womöglich Nerven und Infrastruktur): http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/32FITFullServiceProc.htm

Nun habe ich kein Problem für Service zu zahlen, was mich aber schon so richtig nervt, dass für eine gute Performance schon nach 6 Monaten ein teurer Service her muss. Dass war bisher bei allen meinen Fox Einheiten so. Meine RS noch nie gewartet, die laufen einfach. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Erfahrung.


Meine Frau steht gerade im Keller vor ihren 10 Paar Ski und sucht sich die 3 potentiellen Kandidaten für die Neuschnee-Skitour raus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (20. November 2015)

Man kann ja auch überlegen seine FOX ohne Service zu fahren. Und wenn sie dann kaputt ist kannst du von den gesparten Servicekosten eine Neue kaufen


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. November 2015)

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen .... ach, ich wußte es ja vorher. Da relativiert sich dann wieder der niedrige Preis des Canyon Rahmens.

Im Keller spielen sich Dramen ab, jetzt werden Skikanten geschliffen und Löcher im Belag ausgebessert.


----------



## mete (20. November 2015)

Das mit dem erzwungenen Service habe ich sowieso nie verstanden. In Deutschland gibt es zwei Jahre Gewährleistung auf jedes Produkt, ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen an den Kunden und soweit ich weiß, gibt Fox auch keine Garantie über diesen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Zeitraum hinaus. Das heißt, wenn es jemals eine solche Regelung gab, war sie hier nicht zulässig.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2015)

"Im Keller spielen sich Dramen ab, jetzt werden Skikanten geschliffen und Löcher im Belag ausgebessert."

Moin,

gefällt mir als Flachländer und wie gings aus??


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. November 2015)

Das Ergebnis gestern: sie meint einen neuen Ski zu brauchen, da sie für die zu erwartenden Bedingungen kein geeignetes Paar hätte. Das wäre dann das elfte oder so. Die müssen natürlich auch immer farblich zum Outfit passen ....

Da ist heute Nacht nicht viel Schnee runter gekommen, jetzt maschiert sie gerade zu Fuß rauf. Schneegrenze so bei 1100 m, da lohnt sich der Ski nicht. Müsste sie die Hälfte rauf und auch wieder runter tragen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2015)

ahaaaa coole verückte Frau wir du mit den Bike's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. November 2015)

mete schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es zwei Jahre Gewährleistung auf jedes Produkt, ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen an den Kunden und soweit ich weiß, gibt Fox auch keine Garantie über diesen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Zeitraum hinaus. Das heißt, wenn es jemals eine solche Regelung gab, war sie hier nicht zulässig.



Ist das nicht nur ein Jahr und alles drüber ist freiwillige Garantie?

Habe gerade mal ein Zeitfenster zum Fahren gefunden, in dem's nur anfangs geregnet hat. Natürlich hatte ich heute keine Brille auf und der ganze Mist ist mir immer in die Augen rein. Selbstverständlich nur in der Stadt, in der das Wasser auf den asphaltierten Radwegen steht  Und wirklich Spaß macht's im Wald mit dem ganzen glitschigen Laub auch nicht... Dafür war's aber verdammt leer.


----------



## maddda (21. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nur ein Jahr und alles drüber ist freiwillige Garantie?
> 
> Habe gerade mal ein Zeitfenster zum Fahren gefunden, in dem's nur anfangs geregnet hat. Natürlich hatte ich heute keine Brille auf und der ganze Mist ist mir immer in die Augen rein. Selbstverständlich nur in der Stadt, in der das Wasser auf den asphaltierten Radwegen steht  Und wirklich Spaß macht's im Wald mit dem ganzen glitschigen Laub auch nicht... Dafür war's aber verdammt leer.


Nein es sind zwei, aber wenn ein Jahr rum ist muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Defekt oder was auch immer schon seit dem Kaufdatum vorgelegen hat. Das kann unter umständen sehr schwierig werden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nein es sind zwei, aber wenn ein Jahr rum ist muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Defekt oder was auch immer schon seit dem Kaufdatum vorgelegen hat. Das kann unter umständen sehr schwierig werden.



Die Beweislastumkehr tritt bereits nach 6 Monaten ein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2015)

Arg... wenn ich nochmal die Idee habe CP20 Test auf der Rolle zu fahren: schlagt mich einfach!
Zwar besser als der letzte Test, aber nur 324 Watt CP20 ->308Watt FTP ... der NAechste Test wird wieder drausen gemacht!
Und ja: Fenster auf, Ventilator... volles Programm.
Uebrigens: hier ist es nun auch so besch*** Wetter, das drausen fahren keine Option war.


----------



## maddda (21. November 2015)

Upps Sorry. Bitte ignorieren^^


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. November 2015)

Kann jemand einen Drittanbieter für den Dämpferservice empfehlen? Die Gabel werde ich schon zu Fox schicken, da da was unter Garantie zu machen wäre, aber den Dämpfer dann vielleicht woanders hin.

Vorher mit Töchtern #1 und #2 auf'm Berg gewesen, irgendwie habe ich jetzt keine Lust mehr auf rausgehen. V.a. nicht auf Lampen-Sport-Aktion. Werde mir nachher einen Spielfilm auf der Rolle anschauen. Vielleicht noch Sportschau dranhängen. Da Tochter #3 schon um 5 Uhr meinte, aufstehen zu müssen, werde ich bestimmt nicht in Versuchung kommen, einen CP20 Test zu fahren.


----------



## ccpirat (21. November 2015)

www.roscher3000.de


----------



## mete (21. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Nein es sind zwei, aber wenn ein Jahr rum ist muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Defekt oder was auch immer schon seit dem Kaufdatum vorgelegen hat. Das kann unter umständen sehr schwierig werden.



Klar kann das schwierig werden, aber ein nicht durchgeführter Service ist kein Grund die Gewährleistung zurückzuweisen. Wenn der Pflichtservice wenigstens für den Kunden kostenfrei oder innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist günstiger wäre, aber die langen ja da kräftig zu...


----------



## maddda (21. November 2015)

Naja sie können dir ja auch keine Betriebsstunden vorweisen. Könntest ja theoretisch einfach nur 2Stunden in einem Jahr gefahren sein. Von daher ist das ganze eh hinfällig


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Drittanbieter für den Dämpferservice empfehlen? Die Gabel werde ich schon zu Fox schicken, da da was unter Garantie zu machen wäre, aber den Dämpfer dann vielleicht woanders hin.
> 
> Vorher mit Töchtern #1 und #2 auf'm Berg gewesen, irgendwie habe ich jetzt keine Lust mehr auf rausgehen. V.a. nicht auf Lampen-Sport-Aktion. Werde mir nachher einen Spielfilm auf der Rolle anschauen. Vielleicht noch Sportschau dranhängen. Da Tochter #3 schon um 5 Uhr meinte, aufstehen zu müssen, werde ich bestimmt nicht in Versuchung kommen, einen CP20 Test zu fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 438433


Coole Mützen 

Heute Badminton Turnier mit spannenden Spielen gehabt. Mit schmerzenden Knieen den Tag beim Griechen mit reichlich Fleisch und Ouzos ausklingen lassen. 
Muss auch mal sein. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2015)

Morgen Jungs... hier ist auch wieder voll das Sauwetter :/ Da werde ich wohl nachher eine Runde Threshhold Intervalle auf der Rolle machen, oder ich fahre das 2h ISLAGIATT von Sufferfest. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch Threshhold fahren 

Andere Frage: was haltet ihr von den Grade5 Stuetzen? Ich will das Zaboo 2016 in einfachen Rennen (Singen) fahren. Die BBB Skyscraper wiegt grandiose 350g! Mit der Grade5, dem Novatc/Crest LRS und RaceReifen (renegade oder RaRa) sollte ich sub 9,5kg sein.
Nur bin ich mir mit der Grade nicht sicher... alternative waere eine "alte" Syntace mit 230g. Ich will aber auch keine 100Euro ausgeben, da ich im Regelfall eh das Scalpell fahren werde


----------



## maddda (22. November 2015)

Morgen!


Hier isses jetzt schon ganz schön kalt. Naja wenigstens kommt nix von oben. Werd mich jez mal aufs RR setzen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. November 2015)

Ebenfalls Guten Morgen,

Hier ist alles weiß. Frau ist auf'm Berg beim "Zipfelbobfahren", nachher dann ich mit den Kindern. Werde mich auch nur wieder auf die Rolle setzten und weiter Filme anschauen. Gestern sogar 3 h durchgehalten. Der zweite Film war aber auch wirklich gut (Beasts of No Nation), denn will ich heute fertig schauen.


----------



## dor michü (22. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs... hier ist auch wieder voll das Sauwetter :/ Da werde ich wohl nachher eine Runde Threshhold Intervalle auf der Rolle machen, oder ich fahre das 2h ISLAGIATT von Sufferfest. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch Threshhold fahren
> 
> Andere Frage: was haltet ihr von den Grade5 Stuetzen? Ich will das Zaboo 2016 in einfachen Rennen (Singen) fahren. Die BBB Skyscraper wiegt grandiose 350g! Mit der Grade5, dem Novatc/Crest LRS und RaceReifen (renegade oder RaRa) sollte ich sub 9,5kg sein.
> Nur bin ich mir mit der Grade nicht sicher... alternative waere eine "alte" Syntace mit 230g. Ich will aber auch keine 100Euro ausgeben, da ich im Regelfall eh das Scalpell fahren werde



Zu den Grade5 Stützen kann ich nur positives Berichten. Wir haben sie an 3 Rädern im Einsatz ohne Probleme. Leicht sind sie zudem auch noch! 

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2015)

Sauber! Das wollte ich hoeren!

Doofe Frage: haette hier jemand Interesse an einem X9 Stages Set? Ich denke drueber nach Das Scalpel auf eine BB30 X9 um zu bauen. Wuerde mir gegen die da verbaute XT 120g spaaren...


----------



## mete (22. November 2015)

Ich würde keine Stütze mit Jochklemmung mehr fahren, eine vernünftige Klemmung wiegt allerdings immer etwas mehr, das stimmt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2015)

also die 160g token fahre ich nun seit mehreren Jahren absolut problemfrei...ok, ein mal ist mit der Sattel verrutscht. aber das hat mich keine 60 Sekunden gekostet.und ich will nicht wissen wie viele Stunden ich auf der stütze habe...
aber aktuell tendiere ich auch eher zu einer gebrauchten“Alten“ Carbon p6...


Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (22. November 2015)

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Winkel des Yokes quasi nie stimmt, dadurch sind die beiden Halterungen immer falsch auf dem Sattelgestell platziert und können verrutschen oder die Schraube scheuert an der Wippe. Das kann man zwar z.B. durch POP-Klemmleisten lösen, aber schön ist es nicht. Bei Dir müsste es fast noch schlimmer sein, da der Sattel ja deutlich nach vorn abfällt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2015)

Die Yokes der Token sind auch abgerundet. Ich fahre die schon ewig mit Carbon SLR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. November 2015)

Abgerundet reicht eben bei mir nicht, die POP-Dinger haben innen und außen noch einen Kragen, der ein Verrutschen verhindert.


----------



## BENDERR (22. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sauber! Das wollte ich hoeren!
> 
> Doofe Frage: haette hier jemand Interesse an einem X9 Stages Set? Ich denke drueber nach Das Scalpel auf eine BB30 X9 um zu bauen. Wuerde mir gegen die da verbaute XT 120g spaaren...


Ich hätte interesse. PN?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2015)

Ja, mach mir mal ein unmoralisches Angebot! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (22. November 2015)

Vorhin SST-IV im Hagel gefahren, jetzt liegen 2cm-3cm Schnee .


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. November 2015)

iv ?

sitze gerade auf der rolle


----------



## maddda (22. November 2015)

Mittlerweile gibt es glaube ich genau so viele bezeichnungen für Intensitätsbereiche wie es Radsportler gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. November 2015)

IV = Intervall(e)


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2015)

3x10' threshhold auf der Rolle... Hier war voll das Sauwetter!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. November 2015)

IV == Intervalle ... he he, und ich dachte schon irgendeine Geheimvariation von SST ;-)

Nach meinen 3h gestern dacht ich heute großspurig, 4 h auf der Rolle gingen. Nach 2 h keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Dafür hat meine Frau heute "zwei Einheiten" gemacht. Ist dann nochmal mit Lampe auf den Berg, wollte unbedingt die Skitour Saison eröffnen ....


----------



## maddda (22. November 2015)

Also bis jetzt bin ich nie wirklich länger als gut 3 Stunde am Stück auffer Rolle gewesen. An einem Tag warens  mal 3:45 aber mit Pause dazwischen. 

Zwischendurch trage ich bei Strava manchmal iwelche Phantasienamen für Intensitätsbereiche ein und freue mich wie sich die andern wundern


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. November 2015)

Mein Maximum war mal so 5.5 h. Da wollte ich mir unbedingt eine Staffel von "The Wire" fertig anschauen.

Bei mir hängt es halt immer davon ab, wie spannend das Unterhaltungsprogramm ist. Kann das nicht vorhersagen, wie lange ich da sitze. Heute war der zweite Film nicht sooo toll, musste ich mir nicht fertig anschauen. Keinen Bock mehr gehabt.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2015)

Uff 5Stunden wären mir selbst zu viel auffer Rolle


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Andere Frage: was haltet ihr von den Grade5 Stuetzen? Ich will das Zaboo 2016 in einfachen Rennen (Singen) fahren.



Die Stütze fahre ich am Inbred (vorher am Big Forest) und am Crosser. Hatte die auch schon am F700. Die älteste ist nun seit 3 Jahren in Gebrauch, glaube ich - ziemlich problemlos. Meine heißen aber nicht Grade5 sondern Force Flow. Ist aber ziemlich sicher das gleiche Modell. 140 g (meine ungekürzte hat 27,2 x 350 mm) sind halt auch ein Wort für <60 €.
Da es hier und dort mal knackt, wenn zu viel Dreck an der Stütze ist, fahre ich prinzipiell aber lieber die Thomson am Big Forest (vom Versatz, der das entscheidene Kriterium war, mal abgesehen).


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Jetzt ist bei uns auch etwas Winter, aber zum rumrutschen auf schmalen Brettern reicht es wiedermal nicht. 



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis gestern: sie meint EINEN neuen Ski zu brauchen.


Ich stell mir ne Frau auf einem Ski (Monoski) sexy vor. 

Ihr wohnt schon in einer beneidenswerten Gegend. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## baloo (23. November 2015)

was schaut ihr euch auf der Rolle so an, die Videos auf Strava sind ja ganz gut, aber auf Dauer wäre auch mal was anderes interessant!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2015)

Sufferfest Videos oder Serien... gestern 2 Folgen Breaking Bad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (23. November 2015)

ich hör wenn dann nur musik oder schau crossrennen.. hab ne zeitlang mal filme/serien versucht, aber da hab ich dann immer nur die hälfte mitbekommen, das war auch scheisse.


----------



## maddda (23. November 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> was schaut ihr euch auf der Rolle so an, die Videos auf Strava sind ja ganz gut, aber auf Dauer wäre auch mal was anderes interessant!


NETFLIX oder halt die Livevarianten von Bkool oder was auf der Videotheke von DMAX


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. November 2015)

Bei mir haupsächlich Serien. Bin Zombie Fan. 

Spielfilme gibt es irgendwie auch nicht mehr so, hat sich alles mehr auf Serien verlagert.

Im Frühling dann die Frühjahrsklassiker (Paris-Roubaix und so). Da ist hier das Wetter noch oft sehr bescheiden.


----------



## mete (23. November 2015)

GA auf der Rolle geht bei mir gar nicht, ich muss mich immer von Intervall zu Intervall retten. GA mache ich immer draußen, zur Not auch mit dem Fatbike bei -20° .


----------



## maddda (23. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bei mir haupsächlich Serien. Bin Zombie Fan.
> 
> Spielfilme gibt es irgendwie auch nicht mehr so, hat sich alles mehr auf Serien verlagert.
> 
> Im Frühling dann die Frühjahrsklassiker (Paris-Roubaix und so). Da ist hier das Wetter noch oft sehr bescheiden.


Gerade in letzter Zeit knallt es doch mit Spülfilmen wieder zu richtig. The Program, James Bond, Star Wars...

Aber the walking dead fan bin ich auch


----------



## Crimson_ (23. November 2015)

Ich hab meine hintere Carbonfelge "angeschliffen" weil das Kit nicht mehr gehalten hat und der Reifen ein wenig auf der Felge arbeiten konnte.
Vielleicht sollte ich das mit dem Carbon-Kit noch mal überdenken.


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. November 2015)

Ich nutze aktuell diese Software. http://zwift.com/ Macht echt Spaß mit anderen aus allen Himmelsrichtungen zu fahren.
Bin jetzt mehrere Mal bis zu zwei Stunden(ca. 70km) gefahren. Kommendes Wochenende will ich mal einen 100er auf der Rolle fahren. Mehr muß im Moment auch sein. Nebenbei läuft noch ein Fernseher mit Festplatten-Receiver. Schau dann auch immer irgendwelche aufgenommenen Serien oder bei Amazon irgendwelche Serien/Filme.
Wenn Biathlon wieder los geht versuche ich immer genau dann auf der Rolle zu sitzen. Ist dann recht kurzweilig.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2015)

Wunderbar! Heute morgen: -8 Grad...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wunderbar! Heute morgen: -8 Grad...



Das hast du davon, dass es bei euch sonst immer so warm und sonnig ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2015)

Ich muss sagen: lieber so ein richtiger Drop, als schleichend 3 Wochen kaelter werden und Mockwetter. Da lieber 2,5 Wochen gutes Wetter und auf einen schlag: Gefrierfach! 
Aber ist ja logisch: keine Wolkendecke -> sau kalt! Hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## maddda (24. November 2015)

Hier schneit es jetzt auch...

Sagt mal hat von euch schon  jemand bei slikgraphics bestellt bzw. hat Erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## oberhausen123 (24. November 2015)

Hallo Leute ,
mal ne Frage : hat jemand Infos über den Thunder Burt in 2.25 und LITE SKIN ? Bin grad auf der Cube Homepage gewesen , da werden die Reifen verbaut aber zu kaufen habe ich keine gefunden ? 
Grüße


----------



## dor michü (24. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiß werden die 2.25er nur mit SK produziert. Bestimmt ein Druckfehler. 

Ich war heute auf Arbeit auch besonders schlau: Mit dem Seitenschneider in der Knietasche bewaffnet in eine Maschine gestiegen, das ging nur so lange gut bis ich ein unangenehmes Gefühl am Unterarm hatte. Resultat: Große Schnittwunde am Unterarm mit 9Stichen genäht. Und wieder erstmal bis Freitag Sportverbot

Ich komme wieder.....bestimmt. 

Edit: Schnee gibts bei uns auch ein wenig zumindest, aber mehr brauch ich hier auch nicht. Wenn ich mehr haben will fahr ich ins Erzgebirge auf die Kammloipe.

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (25. November 2015)

Morgen!

Gestern Abend hats hier richtig geschneit. AUffer Rückfahrt von der Uni hatte ich teils ne geschlossene Schneedecke. Heute Nacht hats dann richtig geregnet und jez liegt hier überall diese Matschepampe rum


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2015)

Hier hat es heute Nacht auch gut gemacht... Aber liegen bleibt es erst auf ueber ca 400m. Darunter ist es nur Sauerei -> heute morgen noch schnell die Schutzbleche montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. November 2015)

Hier scheint noch die Sonne, wäre ganz gerne am Mittag raus eine Runde fahren. Nur sagt jeder, dass es richtig schneien soll ... mal sehen, wie sich die Lage entwickelt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Bei uns liegt auch kein Schnee 






send per tapatapadu


----------



## zett78 (25. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier schneit es jetzt auch...
> 
> Sagt mal hat von euch schon  jemand bei slikgraphics bestellt bzw. hat Erfahrungen mit denen?



Schon 2x bestellt.
Enve decals nach Farbcode erstellt und ZTR Crest decals.
Alles ohne Probleme, Qualität top


----------



## maddda (25. November 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Schon 2x bestellt.
> Enve decals nach Farbcode erstellt und ZTR Crest decals.
> Alles ohne Probleme, Qualität top


Super danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2015)

Ich bin auch am ueberlegen, ob ich die roten Roval Decals am Scalpel durch schwarze/graue ueberkleben soll...


----------



## maddda (25. November 2015)

Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Das rot passt bei dem Radl einfach nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2015)

Ich finde es eben in Kombination mit Sattel und Griffen schon fast wieder cool... aber bin auch nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. November 2015)

kein Schnee, also mit Schlenker rauf zum Walchensee 

2 h Rennrad mit 60 min SST-kontinuierlich @ 90%FTP 





und gesehen wurde ich mit meinen neuen Neopren-Überschuhen auch. Tochter #1 hat die Farbe ausgesucht.


----------



## maddda (26. November 2015)

Morgen!

Grad gabs erstmal Milchreis damit auch gleich ein paar Watt an der Rolle ankommen

Boah im mom hab ich ja noch einiges im Bikemarkt und in der Bucht. Wenn diese "machst mir guten Preis" Anfragen nicht wären. Eigentlich lasse ich immer mit mir verhandeln, aber wenn Leute ein Drittel des Preises der dabei steht bieten, dann ist das einfach Zeitverschwendung-.-


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits

Deinen Elan möchte ich haben, Philipp. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2015)

Philipp sein neues Geschoss für den Nürburgring 






...das ist doch was für echte Rennfahrer 
Wenn die Massen einmal richtig in Schwung sind, rollste 50Hm ohne zu treten rauf. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (26. November 2015)

180Grad Kurven mit 100 gehen dann auch

In spa francorchamps bin ich mit 75 Klamotten fast aus ner Doppellinks geflogen


----------



## dor michü (26. November 2015)

Madda hat aber meistens auch hübsche Räder.....das zählt nicht dazu!


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2015)

Vor allem pfeift einem ganz schön der Wind um die Eier, bei der Kurbelbreite. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (26. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> 180Grad Kurven mit 100 gehen dann auch
> 
> In spa francorchamps bin ich mit 75 Klamotten fast aus ner Doppellinks geflogen


Da war doch sicher ein Kiesbett


----------



## maddda (26. November 2015)

Nee ne auslaufzone. Da bin ich auch rein, aber wenn du es erstmal mit 75 über die Curbs geschafft hast, dann kommt in Spa eine Art grüner Teppich , der extrem weich ist. Danach ist dann auslaufzone. Der Teppich  Fährt sich wie auf Eis. Du ballerst im Prinzip mit 75 über einen Flokati Hat gerade so geklappt^^


----------



## zett78 (27. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Super danke


----------



## maddda (27. November 2015)

Super!!! 1000dank dann Order ich heute nammitach mal was


----------



## onkel_doc (27. November 2015)

moin jungs

wenn alles gut ght hab ich ab 1.1.2016 einen rahmen frei...

intense tracer 29... in apple green...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2015)

Morgen! Die haben aber keine Decals fuer Roval Felgen... Ich befuerchte mein Grosser hat mich mit seiner Grippe angesteckt... heute morgen so "matschig"...


----------



## maddda (27. November 2015)

Achwas! Hau dir jetzt mal nen Tee und ein Obst rein und dann gut.
Du bist nicht krank! Sagt mein Vater auch immer wenn ich mit: ich glaub ich hab... Ankomme. Meistens hattet recht 


Ich freu mich gerade wie Bolle. Hab eben meine letzte eingeschränkt wiederholbare Klausur bestanden
Wirtschaftspolitik ist bei uns so ein Schein wie Mathe. Da ist man froh wenn mans geschafft hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2015)

Trinke schon abwechseln Kaffee und Tee 
Wirtschaftspolitik? Das hoert sich so gut an wie "Technologiefolgenabschaetzung" ... war voll der unnoetige sche***


----------



## maddda (27. November 2015)

Ja ist auch sowas in der richtung zumindest teilweise. Marktversagen, Wohlfahrtsmaximierung und mein Favorit: Berechnung des optimalen Emissionsausstoßes. Naja die Prüfungsordnung wollte es so...also habbichs gemacht^^ Kennste ja selber


----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2015)

Ich muss hier nur noch drei Klausuren schreiben  
Erstmal Frischzellenkur am Crosser. Neuer HR-Reifen, antriebsseitig neue (längere) Speichen und schwarze Nippel. Dazu neues Lenkerband und hoffentlich klappt das mit rundherum 140mm Bremsscheiben. Habe da mal einen 140mm Adapter für Vorn geordert - sieht witzig aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2015)

Die 140mm sollten zum Crossen reichen. Fuer mich wuerde es nicht gehen, da ich den Crosser auch zum "Rennradfahren" nehme und da kann schon auch mal 1000hm Abfahrt kommen 

Ich hab mir mal Gedanken zum schwarz/weis/gruen/rot gemach. Das rot von den Felgen zu bekommen ist mit Ausspeichen verbunden...
Alternativ koennte ich auch mit schwarzer KFZ Folie einfach das Gruen am Rahmen entfernen... hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. November 2015)

Oder, Du lässt es einfach so, ich find's gut .


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2015)

Das ist der Punkt,... ich finde es eigentlich auch gar net dappig... sonst waere es nur wieder ein Standart Team Scalpel...


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Alternativ koennte ich auch mit schwarzer KFZ Folie einfach das Gruen am Rahmen entfernen... hmmm



so grüne Flecken sind momentan auch mein Problem. Würde mir eigentlich ganz gerne den Rahmen da unten anschaffen. Nur gibt es denn halt nur mit diesem grün, und das taugt mir gar nicht. Einfach nur so KFZ Folie (ohne jetzt genau zu wissen, was das ist) wird es wohl auch nicht besser machen. Und Umlackieren lohnt den Aufwand vielleicht nicht. Auch hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## maddda (27. November 2015)

Diesen Trend zum Grün mag ich gar net. Auch die ganze Nutrixxion aufmachung (Teamklamotten, Verpackungen, Bus) sieht einfach nur grässlich aus. Wie gerade durchn Atomkraftwerk gefahren


----------



## mete (27. November 2015)

Rennräder mit übermäßigem Sloping sehen eh schrecklich aus, da macht auch das Grün nix mehr .


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. November 2015)

ist ja auch kein Rennrad


----------



## maddda (27. November 2015)

Jez komm mir nicht mit "Gravelracer"

Seit 65464654 Jahren gibt es Paris Rubaix und so nen Gravelschwachfug hat noch keiner gebraucht


----------



## mete (27. November 2015)

Naja, "gravel" heißt ja Schotter und da braucht es üblicherweise schon etwas mehr Reifenbreite, als die 28mm-30mm, die so auf Kopfsteinpfaster gefahren werden, sonst kippt man einfach um .


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. November 2015)

Ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung "Adventure Bike" 

Trifft es auch besser, wenn ich mir die diversen Nahtoderlebnisse im Zusammentreffen mit der Spezies Auto in letzter Zeit anschaue.

Ich habe von BMC das P-Roubaix-Rad. Da passen 28 mm Reifen rein. Dachte mir auch zuerst, die reichen, um hier auch auf Schotter zu fahren. Geht null bzw. macht echt keinen Spaß. Nur wenn es wirklich Babypoposchotter ist. Der Flex der Streben ist bei dem Rahmen aber der Hammer, gerade auf Kopsteinpflaster. Deswegen möchte ich auch wieder Carbon haben. Beim MTB habe ich diese Flexgeschichte nie wahrgenommen (fällt vermutlich zu den Reifen auch nicht ins Gewicht).

Nun könnte man natürlich auch einen Crosser nehmen, nur wenn es schon die Auswahl gibt, dann sagt mir die "Adventure Bike" Geo mehr zu. Passt auch eher zum Einsatzzweck. Da gibt es sinnlosere Innovationen auf dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## maddda (27. November 2015)

Das BMC hat Vaddi hier im Keller stehen. Bins auch mal gefahren. Geht wirklich gut.  Mal abgesehen davon das es mir zu klein ist^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. November 2015)

Mir hat es gut gepasst 

Der IS zu 140mm PM Adapter für die vordere Bremse funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. November 2015)

Meines wurde aus der Restekiste aufgebaut. Dein Vater und ich scheinen die gleiche Göße zu haben.





(^ == Walchensee)


----------



## onspeed (27. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung "Adventure Bike"
> 
> 
> Ich habe von BMC das P-Roubaix-Rad. Da passen 28 mm Reifen rein. Dachte mir auch zuerst, die reichen, um hier auch auf Schotter zu fahren. Geht null bzw. macht echt keinen Spaß. Nur wenn es wirklich Babypoposchotter ist.



Versuch es mal mit nur 5 bar. Dann geht das selbst mit 25er Reifen noch gut.


----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mir hat es gut gepasst
> 
> Der IS zu 140mm PM Adapter für die vordere Bremse funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei






__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Meines wurde aus der Restekiste aufgebaut. Dein Vater und ich scheinen die gleiche Göße zu haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 440143
> 
> (^ == Walchensee)


Scheint so. Vaddi hat 54.


Morgen erstmal!

So gestern erstmal bei Slikgraphics bestellt und dann ist noch ne neue Kurbel in den Warenkorb gewandert. Hab jetzt fast den kompletten 10Fach Krempel den ich noch hatte verkauft


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 




maddda schrieb:


> Scheint so. Vaddi hat 54.
> 
> 
> Morgen erstmal!
> ...


Du Verkaufstalent 


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Meines wurde aus der Restekiste aufgebaut. Dein Vater und ich scheinen die gleiche Göße zu haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 440143
> 
> (^ == Walchensee)


Zweimal war ich auch schon am Kochelsee zum Campen... geile Ecke. 
Da bin ich mindestens einmal am Tag die Straße hochgekesselt und um den Walchensee gedüst. 
...inklusive des kurzzeitigen Verlustes eines Schaltröllchens oben am See. Habe aber nach intensiven suchen alle Teile wieder auf dem Weg gefunden. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> Du Verkaufstalent
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Manche sagen ich könnte Nonnen Kondome verkaufen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Manche sagen ich könnte Nonnen Kondome verkaufen


...die spielen halt auch gerne mal 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2015)

Der Kleine hat es geschafft... Papa ist krank :/


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. November 2015)

besser jetzt. vielleicht hast es ja dann für den winter hinter dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2015)

DAS ist die Hoffnung


----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

So gerade eben mal bei der Hope die Hauptzylinderdichtung gewechselt und die Bremsflüssigkeit getauscht. Das gehört ja zu meinen absoluten hassaufgaben am Bike... Hinterrad eben gemacht. Vr Bremse mach ich die Tage. Da muss ich noch ne Dichtung für bestelln...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2015)

Das hab ich ehrlich noch an keiner Bremse gemacht


----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

Schande über dein Haupt!

Also bei mir bekommt alles was mit irgendeiner Flüssigkeit bremst einmal im Jahr neue Bremsflüssigkeit. Ende aus. DOT zieht ja Wasser...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2015)

Hatte noch nie Probleme... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Schande über dein Haupt!
> 
> Also bei mir bekommt alles was mit irgendeiner Flüssigkeit bremst einmal im Jahr neue Bremsflüssigkeit. Ende aus. DOT zieht ja Wasser...


Nötig ist es zwar nicht, aber Übung macht auch beim Reparieren den Meister. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nötig ist es zwar nicht, aber Übung macht auch beim Reparieren den Meister.
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Kommt drauf an wie viele km man im Jahr so fährt


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2015)

Naja,...  Entlüftet wird ja me
ist auch 1x Jahr. Ich hab da halt keinen Termin im Kalender 
Zudem Bau ich oft um... Da wird mal eine Leitung getauscht, oder es kommt ein anderer Bremssattel dran. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie viele km man im Jahr so fährt


Bei mir hat die Hope 3 Jahre hinter sich und nur neue Beläge und etwas Pflege der Kolben bekommen. Funktionieren noch wie im Neuzustand. 

Und meine Shimanos und Maguras, selbst die Hayes am Stadtrad haben bis jetzt nur neue Beläge bekommen. 

Aber mach ruhig, wenn ich mal mehr machen muss, weiß ich wen ich fragen kann. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja,...  Entlüftet wird ja me
> ist auch 1x Jahr. Ich hab da halt keinen Termin im Kalender
> Zudem Bau ich oft um... Da wird mal eine Leitung getauscht, oder es kommt ein anderer Bremssattel dran.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Naja wenn du entlüftest ist nachher eh fast die komplette Flüssigkeit getauscht. Da ist ja unglaublich wenig Flüssigkeit in so einem System drin


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. November 2015)

Alles Gute! @taunusteufel78
...ich hoffe dir geht es gut. 




send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (28. November 2015)

Von mir auch Alles Gute!!!!und immer genug Luft inne Reifen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2015)

wie jetzt? Geburtstag? alles gute!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. November 2015)

zu den Bremsen noch, hängt halt wirklich von den eigenen Erfahrungen ab. Ich habe auch den kompletten Familien-Fuhrpark auf Mineralöl umgestellt. Die ständige DOT Wechselei nervte mich irgendwann. Das musste wirklich mindestens jährlich gemacht werden, um eine gute Performance zu erhalten. Da DOT jetzt gesundheitlich wirklich nicht unbedenklich ist, ich verdiene mein Geld zum großen Teil in der Chemikaliensicherheit, wollte ich mit dem Zeugs nicht mehr weiter hantieren müssen. Deswegen sind jetzt an allen Bikes Shimano oder Magura Bremsen dran.

Aber das ist halt so eine Grundsatzdiskussion ....


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. November 2015)

und natürlich auch "Alles Gute" von mir.


----------



## h0rst99 (29. November 2015)

Moin Jungs.. es gibt ja scheinbar doch so einige Zwift-User hier. Ich hab da mal ne Frage:

In den letzten Tagen sehe ich irgendwie keine anderen Fahrer mehr. Kann es sein, dass Zwift seit Ende der Beta-Phase sehr viel weniger genutzt wird?! Das macht nämlich allein absolut keinen Spaß!

Ist da nur bei mir so oder habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Edit: ist wohl ein Bug, funktioniert am anderen Rechner ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Alles Gute! @taunusteufel78
> ...ich hoffe dir geht es gut.
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Jens, du wandelnder Kalender! 

--------------------

Danke für eure Glückwünsche!! 
37


----------



## maddda (29. November 2015)

Achwas genau das rivhtige Langstreckenalter 

Alter heißt doch heutzutage garnix. Hab einige mit denen ich studiere die sind 30 und benehmen sich wie 60


----------



## Crimson_ (29. November 2015)

Alles Gute


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. November 2015)

SchankeDön!


----------



## maddda (30. November 2015)

Moin!

Bin gerade am Eisen. Heute solls hier den ganzen Tag wieder durchschütten-.- gerade macht der Regen etwas Pause, aber heute Nacht wars auch übel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2015)

Hier waere es ganz gut,... aber 100% fit bin ich net und mein rechter Gehoergang ist dicht... echt sche*** vor allem gestern versucht eine Runde Battlefield zu zocken, das war grausig!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (30. November 2015)

In den zwei Stunden in denen ich draußen bin ist es logischerweise arschkalt und regnet ununterbrochen


----------



## maddda (30. November 2015)

An rausgehen ist hier net zu denken. Seit  10Uhr regnet es hier ununterbrochen. Ess mir gerade noch ne Orange und dann geht es ab auf die Rolle. Band of Brothers guggen


----------



## Crimson_ (30. November 2015)

Hatte keine Lust auf Rolle. Aber hier in Dortmund muss ich dann wieder Laufen. Ist halt kagge. Meine Standard Laufrunde dauert so 55min und bringt im WP nur 2 Punkte. Jemand der beim Radfahren ein paar Minuten dazu schummelt bekommt 4 Punkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2015)

von 55' Laufen hast du aber mehr als von 55' Radfahren und was ist wichtiger?


----------



## BENDERR (1. Dezember 2015)

seh ich auch so wie sascha 
ich lass mich vom winterpokal auch nicht mehr verknechten wie früher 
ich zieh mein training durch und wenns vorbei is, is es vorbei.
klar, wenn mir nur noch 2 min fehlen zum nächsten punkt, dreh ich noch schnell ne runde um den block, aber das wars dann auch schon.. früher bin ich jede angefangene viertel stunde noch fertig gefahren


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem fertig fahren mach ich net mehr wirklich. Hab stellenweise auch mal ne einheit a la 2:14 drin...

Der Regen hört hier einfach nicht auf. Das letzte mal war ich vor einer Woche draußen fahren. Mein neues Enduro hat jetzt horrende 23km drauf. Die Rolle glüht


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin heute morgen gemuetlich im Sturm zur Arbeit gerollert... bissle genregnet hat es auch, aber jetzt ist erstmal trocken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Dezember 2015)

muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, die Regeln des Winterpokals nerven mich. Deswegen mache ich da nicht mit. Skilanglauf ist gleichwertig mit Radfahren, aber wenn ich zum Berglaufen gehe nicht.

Geplanter Mittagsberglauf wird heute wegen Orkanböen oben gestrichen, hocke mich nachher auf die Rolle. Und nach der kurzen Nacht heute bin ich eh nicht motiviert.


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2015)

Moin!

Hier macht der Regen gerade ausnahmsweise mal etwas Pause...Das is in den letzten Tagen hier echt extrem geworden

Heute kommt meine neue Kurbel. Bin schon gespannt Und die hälfte von dem neuen Teil fliegt direkt in den Bikemarkt..Standard is doch mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich komme zur Zeit nicht zum Radfahren. Zu lange auf Arbeit und dann noch das Wetter. 

Aber der Bikemarkt ist schon manchmal günstig,  wenn man Geduld hat und immer mal nachsieht oder einen Verkäufer/Händler anschreibt ob er noch an andere Teile hat.
Naja, meinen Kram habe ich schon daliegen, fehlt nur noch der Rahmen. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde jetzt sowieso noch nicht all zu viel ins Training investieren. Ich wäre nächstes Jahr gerne zu einem ganz bestimmten Zeitpunkt fit


----------



## BENDERR (2. Dezember 2015)

Für wann?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte mich an der Marathon DM versuchen


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an der Marathon DM versuchen


Dann musste aber auch ne Langstrecke fahren oder?

Werde überigens für nächste Saison auch ne Lizenz lösen. Mache morgen mal den Antrag fertig...


Der Postmann war da:





Noch ist der Spider montiert. Der fliegt aber auch noch runter. Werde nen Absolute Black direct mount in Oval dadrauf fahrenMuss noch warten bis die Dinger wieder lieferbar sin... Naja mit dem Racebike fahr ich im Winter eh nicht. Damit die Kurbel farblich dann zum OnOne passt hab ich noch decals mit nem orangen X0 Schriftzug geordert. Die sind aber noch unterwegs...kommen ja aus England.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin auch gerade am 2016 Planen... wenn ich es richtig sehe leg ich erst in der 2. Januar Woche mit dem ersten Base Block los...


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade am 2016 Planen... wenn ich es richtig sehe leg ich erst in der 2. Januar Woche mit dem ersten Base Block los...



Was heißt dann bei Dir Base? Für stundenlanges Schrubben da draußen wirst Du doch wohl nicht die Zeit haben, oder?

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage echt viel gearbeitet habe, auch am WE, heute den längsten Lauf der Wintersaison gemacht: 2 Stunden 40 Minuten. Die große traditionelle 4 Stunden Weihnachts-Laufrunde von der Haustüre auf den fast 2000 Meter hohen Berg den ich vom Klo aus sehe rückt langsam näher.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2015)

Najaaaa... ich hab so was vor... 
Die normalen Base Wochen werden wohl bis auf so 13h hoch gehen... dann hab ich aber noch eine Trainingslager @home Woche im Maerz vor. Urlaub und dann 2x3 Tage mit je mindestens 3,4,5h Also >16h.
Schwerpunkt 2016 Marathon Langdistanz (geplant sind 5x UCI Worldseries).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

Nabend!



maddda schrieb:


> Werde überigens für nächste Saison auch ne Lizenz lösen.


Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber welchen Vorteil hat eine Lizenz?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber welchen Vorteil hat eine Lizenz?


Nabend 

...der Vorteil, wenn man gut ist bekommt man ordentlich Preisgeld. Gesponsert durch die Hobbyfahrer. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

Okay... 

Danke Jens!


VG
Marco


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Dezember 2015)

Lizenz == erster Startblock

Lizenz ist aber auch peinlich, wenn man nur ersten Startblock hat, aber dann in der Kategorie hinten ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2015)

erster startblock spart enorm nerven! Aber es wird immer ein paar“Hobbies“geben die vor einem sind,... wobei ich mich da immer Frage...

das meiste Geld hab ich beim swissbike für platt 13 auf der langdistanz bekommen. hat schon die Jugendherberge für mich und meinen Vater bezahlt

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

Danke!


----------



## maddda (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber welchen Vorteil hat eine Lizenz?






__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Lizenz == erster Startblock
> 
> Lizenz ist aber auch peinlich, wenn man nur ersten Startblock hat, aber dann in der Kategorie hinten ist.


 Genau so siehts aus. Gut konnte wegen guter Vorjahresergebnisse oft eh in den ersten Block, aber die Lizenz macht einfach Sinn. Gerade wenn man mal andere rennen fahren möchte usw

Einige Rennen kannste ohne Lizenz auch gar net fahren. Bei den xco rennen fahren die hobbyjungs entschärfte strecken.


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2015)

Du brauchst doch einen Verein? Hast du da was neues?
Ja genau, ich muss dann Langstrecke fahren. Der Grund ist einfach, dass ich in Saalhausen fahren möchte. '16 gibt es dort kein XCO Rennen und nur die Marathon DM. Bietet sich also an


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2015)

Bin schon seit 2015 dimb Mitglied.

Aso Saalhausen. Da bin ich dann wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2015)

Da sind doch alle dabei. So wie sich die Ausschreibung liest, ist die DM zeitgleich mit dem Rest der Rennen. Kannste also auch fahren  

http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2015)

Marathon DM hab ich mir auch ueberlegt... ist mir aber zu weit... um dann durch's "Flachland" zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2015)

Sauerland ist schön, kannst doch eine Nacht hier verbringen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke fuer das Angebot... am 10.7. ist dazu noch das heim XC Rennen in Freiburg... und ich hab ja gestern den Plan fuer 2015 gemacht... sind 2 Rennedabei, wo ich in dne Alpen uebernachten muss und noch 8 Weitere "Pflichtrennen"...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...Sascha ist heiß, könnte dieses Jahr schon losgehen. 


Meine Alfine hat jetzt eine Schmieröffnung im Nabengehäuse durch das ich Getriebeöl pressen kann. 
Dummerweise habe ich das erste Loch auf einer Stelle bohren wollen wo sich auf der Innenseite ein Hartmetalllaufring für das Wälzlager befindet. War der Bohrer zum Glück gleich stumpf, so daß ich das Lager nicht zerstören konnte. 







...mal sehen ob der Plan funktioniert. 
So brauche ich hoffentlich nie das Teil auseinander bauen. 
In letzter Zeit war das treten im Verhältnis zur Kettenschaltung oder Rohloff extrem zäh. 





...hier hätte ich vorher mal draufkuggen sollen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2015)

Deine Kette is dreckig 

Wird schon funzen. Im zweifelsfall reisst die nabe


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Deine Kette is dreckig


Bitte?


----------



## mete (3. Dezember 2015)

Hoffentlich sind keine Späne ins Gehäuse gefallen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Deine Kette is dreckig
> 
> Wird schon funzen. Im zweifelsfall reisst die nabe


...aber nicht rostig 
Die zweite in drei Jahren, und auch nur eine abgelegte. 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte?


...genau, gibt's ihm. 


mete schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind keine Späne ins Gehäuse gefallen .


Ich habe über Kopf gearbeitet. 

Wenn sich dann mal zuviel Altöl in der Nabe sammelt und alles zu zäh geht, will ich das Teil mit Diesel spülen und dann wieder Altöl einfüllen. 
So der Plan ....

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

Verschluss und noch die Steine rein und fertig ist das Armband. 











send per tapatapadu


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Dezember 2015)

und bei welchem


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sauerland ist schön, kannst doch eine Nacht hier verbringen



Kann ich bestätigen, habe ein paar Jahre weiter nördlich im Exil gelebt. Die Rennen da im Sauerland sind spaßig. 

Nur vom Breisgau, oder wie von mir vom Alpenrand aus, ist es schon eine elendige Fahrerei da rauf.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und ich hab ja gestern den Plan fuer *2015 *gemacht... sind 2 Rennedabei, wo ich in dne Alpen uebernachten muss und noch 8 Weitere "Pflichtrennen"...



Mmmm, will ja jetzt nich klugscheißen, aber du bist ein Jahr hinten dran .....

wo bist du in den Alpen? Italien hattest Du ja mal erwähnt.

Bad Wildbad wird bei mir dieses Jahr nicht (da haben wir uns bestimmt unbekannterweise im Startblock gesehen, war ja recht überschaubar), da sind wir auf Elba im Urlaub. Wo startest Du noch, was nicht so ganz in Eurem Süd-West-Eck ist?


----------



## rener (3. Dezember 2015)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit xtr985 kurbel auf 1 × 11 umzurüsten gemacht? Geht das oder macht die kettenlinie da Probleme?


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2015)

Habbich gerade mit nem Absolute Black ins Fully gebaut. Hatte die Kurbel noch in der "Restekiste". Bin aber schon lange die 970er umgerüstet auf 1fach und da läuft alles subber. Denke net, dass sich die Kettenlinien großartig unterscheiden. Die 985 is ja ne verkappte dreifachkurbel...


----------



## Crimson_ (3. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und bei welchem
> 
> 
> Kann ich bestätigen, habe ein paar Jahre weiter nördlich im Exil gelebt. Die Rennen da im Sauerland sind spaßig.
> ...


Nur die Marathons haben zu wenige Trails (der gemeine Hobbyfahrer beschwert sich gerne über zu schwierige Strecken  )


----------



## rener (3. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Habbich gerade mit nem Absolute Black ins Fully gebaut. Hatte die Kurbel noch in der "Restekiste". Bin aber schon lange die 970er umgerüstet auf 1fach und da läuft alles subber. Denke net, dass sich die Kettenlinien großartig unterscheiden. Die 985 is ja ne verkappte dreifachkurbel...


Fährst du da 10 o. 11 fach ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja 2016 natürlich... Planung muss noch mit dem Betreuer (Vater) ab geklärt werden... Machen wir nächste Woche beim schlachtplatte essen 
In dem Alpen? Sella ronda, m3 und obwalden. Dazu noch singen und Ornans... Und halt noch ein paar kleinere.
Mal sehen... Aber man muss ja mal planen. 


Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nur die Marathons haben zu wenige Trails (der gemeine Hobbyfahrer beschwert sich gerne über zu schwierige Strecken  )



na gut, das ist bei mir schon ein paar Jährchen her. Damals war im Allgemeinen die Streckenführung mutiger, da die Landratsämter lockerer waren. Und das Fahrerfeld mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Material nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll, was die Streckenführung angeht. Da hat sich schon so einiges geändert in den Jahren. Aber stimmt schon, Trail-Rennen sind das da oben nicht, dafür waren die immer super organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja 2016 natürlich... Planung muss noch mit dem Betreuer (Vater) ab geklärt werden... Machen wir nächste Woche beim schlachtplatte essen
> In dem Alpen? Sella ronda, m3 und obwalden. Dazu noch singen und Ornans... Und halt noch ein paar kleinere.
> Mal sehen... Aber man muss ja mal planen.
> 
> ...



Bist du M3 schon mal gefahren? Wie schaut es da mit Fahrspaß auf der Langen aus?


----------



## maddda (3. Dezember 2015)

11 Fach

Bin aber die 970er auch Mono mal 10 Fach gefahren. Das macht keinen Unterschied


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2015)

Ne bin ich noch nicht...

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die sche*** Erkaeltung los werden, die ich seit dem Woe habe. Aber mir geht es noch gut. Ich bin nur verschleimt mit halb geschlossenem Gehoergang rechts... mein Grosser hat die ganze Zeit Magen Darm.

Aber ich habe ja noch Zeit. Nach meiner Planung muss ich erst in der 2. Januarwoche mit dem ersten Base Block loslegen. 

Bis dahin kann ich noch ein paar Sachen an den Raedern optimieren. Ich bin auch mal in mich gegangen bei welchem Rennen welches Rad Sinn macht. Komme von den 10 "FixRennen" auf 6x Scalpel und 4x Zaboo. In Muensingen, Singen und bei kurzen Steilen XC Rennen brauch ich kein Fully.
Darum wird das Zaboo wohl auch die Cabron Procraft PRC SP2 bekommen. Dann bin ich mit dem Novatec LRS bei sub 9,5kg das Scalpel sub 10,5.
Fuer das Scalpel brauch ich noch eine laengere Xloc Leitung fuer den Daempfer. Dann kann ich die Besser verlegen und bleib mir der grossen Flasche nicht immer haengen.
Dann ist fuer den Crosser noch ein weiterer Clement USH faellig... und schon sind wieder 150Euro weg 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Du hast aber auchn Stress mit Krankwerden :/ 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2015)

Naja... die letzten Monate war es gut. Ich glaub das letzte mal Krank war im Winter. Und wenn ich es jetzt in der Uebergangsphase hinter mich bringe kann ich damit leben


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Naja gut jetzt ist ja eigentlich die ideale Zeit um krank zu sein^^


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Eisen am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und sorgen


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...die Alfine läuft wie frisch geschmiert, mal sehen wann die Suppe (uralt DDR Getriebeöl - schön dickflüssig) seitlich austritt. 
Ich hoffe es kommt auf der Kettenseite und nicht bei der Bremsscheibe raus. 
Muss halt immer auf etwas Schräglage beim Abstellen achten. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## rener (4. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> 11 Fach
> 
> Bin aber die 970er auch Mono mal 10 Fach gefahren. Das macht keinen Unterschied


Danke..
Werde das mein freund so weitergeben. .
Viel Spaß noch beim WP Punktesammeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Eisen am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und sorgen


Aerodynamische Arme, durch die geschickt angeordneten Erhebungen reduzieren die Miniwirbel die Reibung der Luft auf der rasierten Haut erheblich. 
Bei mir übernehmen das tausende mühsam gezüchtete, leicht gebogene Härchen.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aerodynamische Arme, durch die geschickt angeordneten Erhebungen reduzieren die Miniwirbel die Reibung der Luft auf der rasierten Haut erheblich.
> Bei mir übernehmen das tausende mühsam gezüchtete, leicht gebogene Härchen.


Die Arme sind nicht rasiert


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2015)

...ich dachte 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte ihr habt eher mit leichten Gewichten zu tun


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2015)

...Immerhin ist Gold fast 4mal schwerer als Eisen 

Mit wieviel Gewicht trainierst so immer, z.B. die Arme? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Immerhin ist Gold fast 4mal schwerer als Eisen
> 
> Mit wieviel Gewicht trainierst so immer, z.B. die Arme?
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Stimmt auch wieder

Bei klimmzügen mache ich immer alle


BTW grad kam was nettes mit der Post:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (4. Dezember 2015)

bei den kurbelaufklebern bin ich mal gespannt wie das mit den großflächigen aufklebern aussieht.. bitte bilder posten wenn geklebt


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

Wird gemacht!


----------



## mete (4. Dezember 2015)

wer oder was ist Slik?


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2015)

Slik Graphics ist der Hersteller der Dekore...


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2015)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bei den kurbelaufklebern bin ich mal gespannt wie das mit den großflächigen aufklebern aussieht.. bitte bilder posten wenn geklebt


So die X0 hab ich mal geklebt:




Ich finds gut und man spart sich das Folieren mit durchsichtiger Folie. Die Dinger sind nemmich ziemlich dick


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2015)

Sieht ganz gut aus! 

Ich hatte gerade die Erleuchtung, dass ich die Token Stuetze dann wieder ans Zaboo mache und die Procraft ans Scalpel.
Warum Erleuchtung und warum ueberhaupt? Die Klemmung der Procraft ist vielleicht etwas besser. Mir ist beim ersten Rennen mit dem Scalpel ja der Sattel verrutscht. Am Zaboo hatte ich das nie. 
Das liegt vielleicht daran, das man auf dem Fully mehr sitzt, wenn es rumst?
Zudem kann ich mit der Klemmung vielleicht noch ein paar mm weiter vor. 
Ob ich das brauche werde ich sehen, aber koennen und nciht brauchen ist besser als nicht koennen und brauchen  
Zudem passt das "glanz Finish" auch eher zum Scalpel und die Token ist matt und das passt an Zaboo optisch besser. Das Zaboo ist eben etwas mehr Stealthbomber... und das Scalpel Model Litfassaeule


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Morgen!

Alles frisch Leute?

Bin im mom am Laufradsatzplanen für nächste Saison
Sagt mal hat von euch noch jemand ne nette Hinterradnabe rumliegen? So a la DT 350? Wichtig wäre XD Freilauf...


----------



## mete (5. Dezember 2015)

Willst Du Dir XD wirklich antun? Das 10er Ritzel fährt sich imho echt bescheiden und der Sprung zum 12er ist zu groß. Wenn Dir 11-42T XT nicht reicht, gibt es ja z.B. von Garbaruk einen Extender auf 45T (keine Ahnung, ob das gut funktioniert), damit hättest Du wieder 410% Bandbreite.


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Brauche das 10er zwingend für 24h Solo. Adaptieren will ich nicht.


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Brauche das 10er zwingend für 24h Solo und nen Adapter will ich nicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit Allerseits  

...das 10er fährt sich normal, finde ich. 
Wobei mich der extra Freilaufkörper auch nervt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Baue eh ja nen neuen LRS von daher is das doch Wumpe


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2015)

schöner scheiss! Glaube das Gestell meines Carbon slr hat einen riss. bin ihn nun jetzt auch schon lange gefahren...aber doof ist es schon.
hab aber noch einen gestrippten slr xp mit 130g im Keller gefunden. ich glaub den teste ich mal auf den zaboo und mach den rot bezogenen slr vom zaboo auf das scalpel.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

Weil es gerade gut zum Thema passt...





...habe ich eben bestellt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/08/bontrager-flash-charger-tlr-standpumpe-test/

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Ganz schön dickes DIng

Mal ne Frage: Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den Grabaruk Kettenblättern gemacht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ganz schön dickes DIng
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den Grabaruk Kettenblättern gemacht?


Grabaruk klingt nach Hexenwerk 
...kenne ich noch nicht mal.

Das dicke Ding ist die Volumenkammer mit viel Luft für den ersten Schuss bei der Montage von TR Reifen. 
So braucht man keinen Kompressor. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Grund war, dass die Ovalen Kettenblätter von absolute Black nicht lieferbar waren, aber die von Grabaruk. Naja eben nochmal geschaut. Die Absolute Black sind wieder lieferbar. Also alles gut


Klingt schon nicht schlecht die Pumpe Meinen Regenerationstag verschiebe ich heute auf morgen. Da bin ich nemmich in Essen auf der Motorshow. Ausserdem fühl ich mich heute iwe Richtig gut heute.Gleich gehts dann erstmal auffe Rolle... Freue mich schon das ganze Jahr auf die Motorshow...Männerspielplatz hoch 3


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2015)

So eine pumpe hätte ich mir auch gekauft...aber ich bin ja sehr früh auf tubeless umgestiegen...und hab mir dann, nach 2 Jahren über die Strasse zur Tankstelle gehen, einen Konpressor gekauft.

mit ovalen bin ich “vorsichtig“. da muss das Timing (Stellung der ovalität) passen. mit rotor kam ich zum Beispiel gar nicht klar. mit den AbsolutBlack dagegen gut.

Essen Motorshow? BILDER! 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

Bilder kommen natürlich


@Sascha Fahre das Absolute Black ja mit 104er Lk in Oval schon lange am Fully und finde es super. Deswegen solle es jetzt auch als Direct Mount an die neue X0 Kurbel. Sprich vom timing her mache ich mir da keine sorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe die Bontrager im Keller stehen. Na ja, bin da etwas entäuscht, was da an Lüftchen rauskommt. Absolut kein Vergleich mit einer CO2 Kartusche. Paßt schon, aber bei dem Preis ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bilder kommen natürlich
> 
> 
> @Sascha Fahre das Absolute Black ja mit 104er Lk in Oval schon lange am Fully und finde es super. Deswegen solle es jetzt auch als Direct Mount an die neue X0 Kurbel. Sprich vom timing her mache ich mir da keine sorgen...



ich weiss. ich meinte damit, dass ich nicht unbedingt verschiedene Hersteller mischen. ich habe das AbsolutBlack mal auf das Rotor gelegt...schon ein Unterschied...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan Racer (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte auch erst Rotor Kettenblätter und bin jetzt komplett auf AbsolutBlack umgestiegen.
Gibt es jetzt auch als direkt mount in den verschiedenen Größen


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So eine pumpe hätte ich mir auch gekauft...aber ich bin ja sehr früh auf tubeless umgestiegen...und hab mir dann, nach 2 Jahren über die Strasse zur Tankstelle gehen, einen Konpressor gekauft.
> 
> mit ovalen bin ich “vorsichtig“. da muss das Timing (Stellung der ovalität) passen. mit rotor kam ich zum Beispiel gar nicht klar. mit den AbsolutBlack dagegen gut.
> 
> ...





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bontrager im Keller stehen. Na ja, bin da etwas entäuscht, was da an Lüftchen rauskommt. Absolut kein Vergleich mit einer CO2 Kartusche. Paßt schon, aber bei dem Preis ...


Vielleicht reicht das Luftvolumen bis zum ersten Plopp. 
Die Pumpe soll auch im Urlaub und für unterwegs sein.
Zu Hause habe ich einen fetten Kompressor rumstehen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2015)

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du keinen hättest 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (5. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weiss. ich meinte damit, dass ich nicht unbedingt verschiedene Hersteller mischen. ich habe das AbsolutBlack mal auf das Rotor gelegt...schon ein Unterschied...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


Deswegen ist Absolute Black auch bei mir die erste Wahl


Milan Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch erst Rotor Kettenblätter und bin jetzt komplett auf AbsolutBlack umgestiegen.
> Gibt es jetzt auch als direkt mount in den verschiedenen Größen


Werde auch das direct mount fahren Soll hier drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Brauche das 10er zwingend für 24h Solo und nen Adapter will ich nicht haben.



Naja, wenn Du hinten ein 45er anstelle eines 42er Ritzels hast, kannst Du vorn natürlich auch ein größeres Blatt fahren (z.B. 38 statt 34), wie gesagt, die Übersetzung ist dann annähernd identisch mit der einer SRAM-Kassette (SRAM 420% Bandbreite, XT mit Extender 410%), aber ohne nerviges 10er Ritzel und extra-Freilauf. Der Adapter ist auch kein wirklicher Adapter, sondern ein genieteter Spider mit drei Ritzeln, der den originalen der XT ersetzt. Ich werde es wohl mal ausprobieren, denn das 10er fährt sich insbesondere auf der Straße so "unrund", dass ich meinen SRAM-Kram gleich wieder verkauft habe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2015)

Mich wuerde ja ein 3er Block mit den 3 groessten Ritzeln interessieren. Waere schoen leicht, aber ich befuerchte die halten 5 Minuten und schalten sche***.


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2015)

Die Garbaruk sollen ja aus Stahl sein, der Leonardi General Lee hielt in der Tat nicht lange. Naja, wenn's jemand mal ausprobiert, wäre es cool, wenn er hier mal was dazu schreiben würde.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2015)

Die haben sich eine alu Block Variante. Das aus Stahl ist von Gewicht her nicht besser als eine ganze xt mit 42er alu. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die haben sich eine alu Block Variante. Das aus Stahl ist von Gewicht her nicht besser als eine ganze xt mit 42er alu.



Ja, aber mir ginge es halt primär um das 45er Ritzel und nicht ums Gewicht, dafür ist die XT ja eh die "falsche" Ausgangsbasis, denke ich. 30% mehr Übersetzungsbandbreite klingen ja erst einmal nicht so schlecht.


----------



## dor michü (6. Dezember 2015)

Werde wohl am Edict mal den 3er Erweiterrungssatz von Garbaruk in Alu probieren, ich fahre ehh viel in den unteren Gängen, die oberen werden bei max. 150hm am Stück nicht so sehr beansprucht.

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2015)

Mittach Leute!

So Essen Motorshow war geil Aber wie immer sau anstrengend. Messe halt....


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2015)

Endlich wieder biken! Lockere Trailrunde bei super Wetter. War sogar knielinge Wetter


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte du fährst jetzt Edge 520?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Dezember 2015)

Ne, warum? Wie kommst du da drauf? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (6. Dezember 2015)

Fahre auf s-works kurbel gabaruk oval.die äußersten 2 zähne mußte ich ein wenig feilen da die zähne länger sind als bei AB.so funzt es.für s-works gibt es kein ovales blatt vonAB.
Fährt sich gut und soll wegen der längeren zähne die kette noch länger  an ort und Stelle halten. .


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend Leute 

Heute konnte ich endlich mal wieder auf die Karre 
...Kondition war zwar nicht berauschend, aber Spaß hatte ich trotzdem.
Wird Zeit das der Weihnachtstrubel vorbei geht.


----------



## maddda (6. Dezember 2015)

So Jungs Fotos sind von der Essen Motorshow jetzt online:







Ganzes Album: https://www.facebook.com/philipp.ma...073741842.100001936490895&type=3&uploaded=127


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

...und wo sind die Camper? 

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


...nochwas für Vielbastler 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Dezember 2015)

Coole Idee,... aber mein Zaboo hat komplette Roehrchen im Rahmen 

Heute ging die Procraft Stuetze raus... bin jetzt nur am gruebeln, ob ich die Reba von mech RLT Remote auf XX Xloc Remote umbauen soll... haette da ein Angebot. Finanziell nicht voellig krank,... aber naja


----------



## mountainmax (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, hat von euch jem. schon Erfahung mit "Aliexpress" oder Alibaba. Bei den Preisen für die Rähme zuckt man schon immer wieder zusammen. Würde gerne zuschlagen und hab gesehn dass es da auch Mengen-Rabatt gibt. Wie ist das denn mit Zollgebühr, also wenn das Teil aus China kommt gehts ja aufjedenfall durch den Zoll. Wie viel bin ich da fällig und ist er überhaupt "erlaubt"? 
Is die Sache generell sicher? Also wenn ich da 400Euronen abgeb. Bekomm ich dann auch Ware oder sind da auch linke Hunde darunter?
Gruß und schonmal besten Dank!


----------



## baloo (8. Dezember 2015)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo, hat von euch jem. schon Erfahung mit "Aliexpress" oder Alibaba. Bei den Preisen für die Rähme zuckt man schon immer wieder zusammen. Würde gerne zuschlagen und hab gesehn dass es da auch Mengen-Rabatt gibt. Wie ist das denn mit Zollgebühr, also wenn das Teil aus China kommt gehts ja aufjedenfall durch den Zoll. Wie viel bin ich da fällig und ist er überhaupt "erlaubt"?
> Is die Sache generell sicher? Also wenn ich da 400Euronen abgeb. Bekomm ich dann auch Ware oder sind da auch linke Hunde darunter?
> Gruß und schonmal besten Dank!


Wenn du einen guten China Rahmen haben möchtest schaust du mal hier. Bis dato nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hab insgesammt schon 5 Rahmen dort bestellt! Wenn du noch einen english sprechenden Ansprechpartner brauchst, schick mir ne PN!


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2015)

Morgen!


Gestern wieder 3 Stunden Rolle zelebriertApropos Rolle. Hab mir ne Black Roll geordert. Bin schon gespannt. Nutzen relativ viele aus unserem Team und finden sie gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Servus! Freu dich drauf. Oberschenkle aussenseite ist ultra gemein! 

Meine Frau und ich nutzen die beide und sind sehr zufrieden 

Hm... Xloc kaufen, oder nicht????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2015)

Bin gespannt Welche habt ihr denn? Hab mir die harte bestellt.

Wenn dann würde ich direkt die Gabel komplett verscheuern und eine mit Xloc kaufen. Kommt bestimmt im endeffekt billiger...


----------



## baloo (8. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bin gespannt Welche habt ihr denn? Hab mir die harte bestellt.
> 
> Wenn dann würde ich direkt die Gabel komplett verscheuern und eine mit Xloc kaufen. Kommt bestimmt im endeffekt billiger...


nur die Harten kommen in den Garten! 
Hab die Schwarze und tut sau gut, vorallem wie @nopain-nogain gesagt hat, Oberschenkel Aussenseite!!!


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir die schwarze in orange bestellt


----------



## mountainmax (8. Dezember 2015)

Nutze die Blackroll selbst aber habe jetzt schon von zwei Leuten die im Berreich Physio tätig sind gehört, dass man die auch skeptisch betrachten muss weil es im Langzeiteffekt schädlich für den Muskel ist. Weil du sobald du einem Muskel Schmerzen zufügst, er auf lange Sicht eher verhärtet wenn du die Behandlung abbrichst. Wie gesagt, hba ich nur gehört und weiß nicht obs stimmt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab die schwarze. Und schmerzen tut nur die Oberschenkelaussenseite.

Zur Gabel: verkaufen ist bloede. Fuer eine Reba bekommt man vllt noch 200 Euro. Eine Xloc Gabel gibt es eher nicht unter 400... die Einheit komtm mich guenstiger zudem will ich die DualAir Federung behalten, die spricht naemlich besser an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mix620airrmef62/AAALwX3EdNRyno96EoKstYzoa?dl=0

...vom WE noch ein Filmchen, Gopro an einer sich selbst stabilisierenden Halterung vor der Brust.  perfekt 
Der letzte Vorrausfahrer bin ich. 



send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm Umfrage :100€ für das Upgrade von rlt remote auf xx xloc remote. Das zaboo still auch 2016 bei ca 50% der Rennen zum Einsatz kommen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2015)

Musst du wissen. Mmn bringt das keinen Mehrwert, der 100€ wert ist. Du hast ja einen Lenkerremote.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2015)

Eww. Keine T2b Trikots mehr bei offiziellen Rennen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12...-bdr-genehmigte-trikots-fuer-nationale-teams/


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Das ist sicher die Rache für die ganzen selber gemachten Regenbogen Trikot mit 2 vertauschen Streifen die sich Weltmeister und andere Meister nicht uci Klassen selber gemacht haben. 

Erst bestes crosser Wetter 




Und jetzt noch eine Runde Spaß im Keller 

Dem lockout lass ich echt erstmal ich glaub das Geld lege ich eher in einer Leistungsdiagnostig mit laktat an.. Oder service für die lefty 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Dezember 2015)

Hier wird es langsam ungemütlich zum Radfahren. Auch wenn es tagsüber in der Sonne warm wird, trocknet es im Schatten nicht mehr ab. Und auf Radwegen und kleinen Straßen wird nicht gestreut. Teilweise spiegelglatt. Habe es deswegen am Sonntag gewagt, einen kurzen Abschnitt auf einer Straße zu fahren, wo daneben ein vereister Radweg war. Deutschlands Autofahrer, was z.T. für A..öcher.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

Hier ist es wie in Frühling!

Der Postbote kam auch noch :




Knapp 10g mehr als die Token, aber der Kopf ist definitiv Fully tauglicher 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Eww. Keine T2b Trikots mehr bei offiziellen Rennen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12...-bdr-genehmigte-trikots-fuer-nationale-teams/



Was?!?!?!?!

Ich hab von meinem Verein noch nciht mal ein Trikot. Muss ich laut Satzung gar net fahren. Fahr ich jetzt nackt? Wie sieht das mit Jacken aus? Muss ich dann nachts beim 24h Rennen im Trikot rumfahren und frieren?

Frage mich gerade warum ich eine Lizenz beantragt habe. Das ist doch schwachsinn.


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute, dass sich das beim MA und 24h eher schlecht durchsetzen lässt. Bei den XC-Rennen und kleinen Starterfeldern eher schon.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

bei bdr ausgeschriebenen Marathons wohl schon. 24h sind mich bdr, da kann man fahren was man will.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Dezember 2015)

Eben doch. Die 24h Rennen müssen beim BDR angemeldet sein, sonst kannst du auch dafür gesperrt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2015)

stimmt...das war mal neu 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Die großen 24h rennen sind alle BDR gemeldet.

Argh. Schlage mich gerade wieder mit eBay rum. Wenn die Leute doch einfach ihre Sachen bezahlen würden


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...für Ultraleichtanhänger die neuen Hebelschellen... bruchsicher, leicht und bei Sturz leicht verdrehbar. 





...noch leichter mit nur einem Binder 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Du hast doch nur was kaputt gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich mache nichts kaputt. 

...solche Sachen finde ich hier... 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/567464943318095/




send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2015)

Sehr geil!


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Dezember 2015)

Falls Ihr heute in der Arbeit nochmal Päuschen macht:






ach, die Tour 87. Wie ich da als kleiner Schüler-A-Lizenz Bubi an dem besagten Sonntag vor dem Fernseher geklebt bin. Mein bisheriges All-Time-Sport-TV-Highlight.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja... Ich fand cross country in London auch Hammer... Aber es gab auch einige xc Worldcups die HAMMER spannend waren. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Die großen 24h rennen sind alle BDR gemeldet.
> 
> Argh. Schlage mich gerade wieder mit eBay rum. Wenn die Leute doch einfach ihre Sachen bezahlen würden


So weit ich weiß musst du übrigens in Saalhausen mit Lizenz auf der Langstrecke ergo DM starten. 
Dann solltest du dich auch um ein eingetragenes Trikot besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Wollte eh da lang fahren....bzw fahre doch eh immer da Lang wo es geht. Außer sundern da wollte ich wieder mittel fahren so um in die Saison zu kommen.  Werde mir dann denke ich einfach nen DIMB Racing Team Trikot besorgen und gut. Ist ja eh mein verein. Da sollte man schon son teil haben...zumindest eins


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2015)

wenn neutrales Trikot geht auch

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Eben drum. Sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wollte eh da lang fahren....bzw fahre doch eh immer da Lang wo es geht. Außer sundern da wollte ich wieder mittel fahren so um in die Saison zu kommen.  Werde mir dann denke ich einfach nen DIMB Racing Team Trikot besorgen und gut. Ist ja eh mein verein. Da sollte man schon son teil haben...zumindest eins



Dann musst Du nur noch hoffen, dass die DIMB ihre Trikots auch vom BDR genehmigen lässt .

So wie ich das verstanden habe, könnte ein neutrales Trikot auch ein Problem sein...


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Das mit neutralem Trikot hab ich schon geklärt...


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das mit neutralem Trikot hab ich schon geklärt...



Und was kam dabei heraus? In der Regel heißt es ja, es dürfen nur genehmigte Trikots getragen werden. Dass neutrale Trikots automatisch genehmigt sind, kann ich in der Bekanntmachung nicht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Ein Kollege von mir hat schonmal mit einem vom BDR geredet weiß geht anscheinend


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

Oh, weiß, wie praktisch bei MTB-Rennen .


----------



## maddda (9. Dezember 2015)

Ach so wie sich da im moment gefetzt wird gibt es eh noch 6546894613246 Aussagen und änderungen und so weiter und sofort bis der Startschuss zu den ersten Rennen 2016 fällt


So jetzt ende aus mit dem leidigen Thema. Das nervt ja schon richtig


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2015)

Na mir ja auch egal, ich habe keine Lizenz und mein Trikot ist trotzdem "genehmigt" .


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe übrigens schon seit Anfang dieses Jahres einen Wisch wegen des Trikots dabei. Also nur falls mal jemand fragt. Wir haben schließlich auch so umgedrehte Regenbogenstreifen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Brrr... -6 Grad  Aber heute mittag wieder knapp 10 und Sonnenschein -> BIKEN


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2015)

Armstrongs Resterampe ist ja gar nicht mehr unter den Top 100 
Bin gestern Abend auch mal wieder eine längere Runde MTB im Dunkeln gefahren. Waren ordentlich Wildschweine, Rehe und Füchse unterwegs


----------



## baloo (10. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Dann musst Du nur noch hoffen, dass die DIMB ihre Trikots auch vom BDR genehmigen lässt .
> 
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, könnte ein neutrales Trikot auch ein Problem sein...



Da habt ihr in D aber einen toolen Verband, einfach mal so eine ???  Regel einführen.
Die DIMB sollte doch die deutschen Intressen der MTBler vertretten, ich finde die sollten mal aktiv werden und diese unnütze Regel kippen. Was ist den wenn ausländische Fahrer antreten, müssen die dann auch vorher ihre Trikots genehmigen lassen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Fakt ist: es gab bei einigen Rennen "Stunk" weil es Fahre gibt die mit "WeltmeisterTrikots" fahren. Nur sind das keine UCI Weltmeister sondern 12/24h Weltmeister und haben halt 2 Streifen vertauscht, oder die Reihenfolge umgedreht.
Die Kommisaere bei den Rennen koennten nix machen. Das eine mal wo ich es mit bekommen habe war sogar ein Hobby Rennen, da war der Kommisaer voellig machtlos 
Aber um die Kommisaere vor ort zu entlasten lassen sie wohl nun alles genehmigen... dann ist es eindeutig.

So denke ich ist der Plan des BDR. Wie sinnvoll, oder nicht...

Regel 16 und 17!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Die Regel können sie ja einführen, aber die Gebühren finde ich zu hoch. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2015)

Toll und ich bin dreifacher Deutscher 24h Meister. Bei der offiziellen 24h Meisterschaft. Wir haben uns extra ein Meistertrikot bei Bioracer designen lassen nach den Offiziellen angaben. Sind aber keine RG und jetzt darf ich das nicht tragen


----------



## mete (10. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Fakt ist: es gab bei einigen Rennen "Stunk" weil es Fahre gibt die mit "WeltmeisterTrikots" fahren. Nur sind das keine UCI Weltmeister sondern 12/24h Weltmeister und haben halt 2 Streifen vertauscht, oder die Reihenfolge umgedreht.
> Die Kommisaere bei den Rennen koennten nix machen. Das eine mal wo ich es mit bekommen habe war sogar ein Hobby Rennen, da war der Kommisaer voellig machtlos
> Aber um die Kommisaere vor ort zu entlasten lassen sie wohl nun alles genehmigen... dann ist es eindeutig.



Und was lernen wird daraus...selbst Schuld .


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem Streifen vertauschen ist mir neu. Wer macht so einen mist


----------



## baloo (10. Dezember 2015)

Dann wäre es doch einfacher gewesen, solche offensichlichen Nachahmer-Trikots aus zu schliessen?!


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2015)

baloo schrieb:


> Dann wäre es doch einfacher gewesen, solche offensichlichen Nachahmer-Trikots aus zu schliessen?!


Das bringt aber kein Geld


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Definiere mir mal den unterschied zwischen einem Weltmeister Lookalike Trikot und einem der einfach Regenbogen auf weißem Grund cool findet... Oder homosexuelle unterstützen will. Das würde ich einen Kommissar auch nicht aufdrücken wollen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (10. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Das bringt aber kein Geld


weniger Teilnehmer die sich ggf. durch diese Regelung ergeben, bringt noch weniger Geld!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Definiere mir mal den unterschied zwischen einem Weltmeister Lookalike Trikot und einem der einfach Regenbogen auf weißem Grund cool findet... Oder homosexuelle unterstützen will. Das würde ich einen Kommissar auch nicht aufdrücken wollen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Mal ehrlich, so viel haben die Kommissäre jetzt auch nicht zu tun, und so viele Starter werden wohl auch nicht diesen Nachahmer Trikots an den Rennen stehen!

Für mich einfach ein unfähiger und nicht kundenorientierter Verband!

Aber Schwamm drüber, ich muss mich zum Glück nicht mit diesem Verband rumschlagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich sage es nicht, weil ich es gut finde. Aber die Komisaere muessen sich schon mit genug sinnfreien Dingen rumschlagen. Da ist es doch net, dass man ihnen die Disskusion ob das jetzt ein WM oder ein ProHomo Trikot ist ab nimmt


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2015)

Wir haben diese lustigen vertauschten Regenbogenstreifen auch am Trikot  (Rücken und Oberarm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Neee sowas meine ich net... Ich rede von sowas:





http://www.bike-ranch.com/racing_2014.html


----------



## mete (10. Dezember 2015)

Dass denen das nicht selbst peinlich ist...


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2015)

Man ist halt Weltmeister oder nicht. Wenn man sich ein Faketrikot bauen muss dann is man es nicht und braucht auch keins. Meine güte-.-


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso Hans-Wurst ein Profitrikot braucht. Das hilft doch maximal dem Ausstatter des Teams?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2015)

Wer mal etwas andere Zerstreuung sucht....sehr interessant. 




...bringt 6 Punkte WP 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Naja... Hanswurst ist er nicht. Der ist schon RICHTIG schnell! Und er ist 12h Weltmeister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja hier ein Gerangele wie im Startblock 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... Hanswurst ist er nicht. Der ist schon RICHTIG schnell! Und er ist 12h Weltmeister...


12h Weltmeister... Gähn... Die Ultradistanz die keine ist


----------



## mete (10. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... Hanswurst ist er nicht. Der ist schon RICHTIG schnell! Und er ist 12h Weltmeister...



Es gibt keine offizielle 12h Weltmeisterschaft, also gibt es da auch kein Trikot. Davon abgesehen, dass die Konkurrenz dort wenig "weltmeisterlich" ist, nicht im Sinne von schlechten Fahrern, sondern da starten ja fast nur Deutsche. Für 24h gilt übrigens genau das Gleiche.

Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach irgendeine Disziplin erfinden, in der ich dann eine WM ausrufe .


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Es gibt keine offizielle 12h Weltmeisterschaft, also gibt es da auch kein Trikot. Davon abgesehen, dass die Konkurrenz dort wenig "weltmeisterlich" ist, nicht im Sinne von schlechten Fahrern, sondern da starten ja fast nur Deutsche. Für 24h gilt übrigens genau das Gleiche.
> 
> Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach irgendeine Disziplin erfinden, in der ich dann eine WM ausrufe .


Eben drum. Es muss offiziell sein!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2015)

Darum hab ich mir nach dem 24h Titel auch kein Trikot gemacht


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach irgendeine Disziplin erfinden, in der ich dann eine WM ausrufe .



...mach, manchmal entsteht daraus Großes. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2015)

Morgen zusammen! Gestern schon mit Restmuskelkater vom Eisenschieben noch Threshholdintervalle gefahren... herrlich! 
Genervt hat mich aber das die Reba ca 2-3cm "wippt". Die Lefty mit Xloc wippt gar nicht... Xloc kaufen, oder doch nochmal eine Terralogic Fox testen? Waere halt ganz Remote frei, was schon cool ist und im XC ist der Automatische Lockout cool... 
JA ich weis, ich bastel zu gerne!!!


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2015)

Sascha mittlerweile kann ich deiner umbauerei nicht mehr ganz folgen

Hab gestern an nem neuen Rezept getüftelt. Wenn ich bis heute Nacht 00:00 weder "Watttraining" noch "Trikot" noch "BDR" höre gibt es morgen leckere Muffins mit lecker Protein und Fett


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Sascha, eigentlich brauchst du ein Gabelregal mit mehreren Tauschgabeln, kommst ja eh intervallmäßig an allen Varianten vorbei.
So kannst du immer gleich auf eine frisch gewartete Gabel zugreifen und die Hormone beruhigen sich wieder. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis heute Nacht 00:00 weder "Watttraining" noch "Trikot" noch "BDR" höre...



Watttraining im BDR-Trikot!
Du hättest zu den Wörtern noch „XLOC“ hinzufügen sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Dezember 2015)

send per tapatapadu


----------



## maddda (11. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Watttraining im BDR-Trikot!
> Du hättest zu den Wörtern noch „XLOC“ hinzufügen sollen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2015)

Das Rezept kannst du natürlich trotzdem posten


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht sooo gemein sein 

Ich verkaufe die "ungebrauchten" Gabeln ja immer... sonst haette ich ja noch eine Fox (und diverse Rebas) rumliegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2015)

Morgen! 
Hier geht ja gar nix! Aufwachen! 
Ich hab jetzt erstmal Kinder Dienst,  dann noch Firmen Kinder Nikolaus Feier und wenn ich Glück habe kann ich heute abend noch eine Stunde auf die Rolle :\

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2015)

Morgen!

Ich bin quasi gerade aufm Weg nach Wuppertal was außer unibib  abholen. Vaddi kommt mit und wir essen dann in Wuppertal mittach heute nammitach gibts dann ein Rezept von mir


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2015)

Eine meiner beiden remote rlt Dämpfer verkauft... Also scheiß drauf und die xloc Einheit kaufen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2015)

Nabend Allerseits 
...ich sitze noch auf Arbeit 
und habe was für Anhänger von edlen  Teilen gefunden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2015)

@Rolle...Hammer Time!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Dezember 2015)

Ein neuer Brooks-Sattel... Lecker 




Holen Sie sich zurück #OnTheRivet



"Der C13 nutzt dieselbe vulkanisierte Naturkautschuk und Baumwolle aus biologischem Anbau oben auf dem Cambium Linie, noch weighs150g kleiner als die beliebten C15-Modell.Dies wird durch eine kontinuierliche Kohlenstoffschiene, die die Leistung feste Kontaktstellen beseitigt und spart Gewicht erreicht.



Mit Alu-Nieten in Schwarz beendet ist, ist die C13 das erste in einer neuen, leichten Cambium Bereich, aus dem verschiedene neue Modelle werden folgen."


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2015)

ich weiss nicht...ich kann brooks nichts ab gewinnen... einfach nicht meins.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2015)

Boah geil!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2015)

leider wiegt der sattel keine 150 g, sondern 150 g weniger als der c15.


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2015)

Eben auch gesehen 259gr... Kommt davon wenn man nur den Text überfliegt...

Immernoch 159gr zu schwer


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

Oha, wieder mal nicht richtig gelesen und zu früh gefreut. 
So ärgere ich mich eben ein paar Gramm weniger, da ich vor kurzem erst zwei der 400g Versionen gekauft hatte.
Aber die Brooks sind für Räder auf denen man lange sitzt und fast nie mal in's Stehen kommt sehr bequem. 
Also das Gewicht nehme ich für Komfort in Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2015)

Morgen ihr Schlafmützen!

ich hatte auch auf dem Rahmen in Trainingslager mit guuut Sattelzeit keine Probleme mit dem slr. hab halt einen slr arsch

gerade den xx Dämpfer bezahlt. jetzt noch eine stealth steckachse, dann ist die “alte dual air reba“ endgültig über tuned 

ich frag jetzt glaub ich noch eine Runde mit dem Crosser raus...endlich den neuen lrs testen.unter der Woche ist halt näher, weil ich da ja den Nabendynamo brauche.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Oha, wieder mal nicht richtig gelesen und zu früh gefreut.
> So ärgere ich mich eben ein paar Gramm weniger, da ich vor kurzem erst zwei der 400g Versionen gekauft hatte.
> Aber die Brooks sind für Räder auf denen man lange sitzt und fast nie mal in's Stehen kommt sehr bequem.
> Also das Gewicht nehme ich für Komfort in Kauf.


Das sind Speedneedle und Mileba aber auch...Kosten tun die das gleiche und wiegen eben viel weniger

Klar der Brooks ist wunderschön, aber ein viertel Kilo (!) ist für mich beim Sattel ein Ko-Kriterium. So viel wiegt ja noch nichtmal ne 400er Stütze...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2015)

Das ist dann wie ein Segelschiff - mit Schwert oben


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei euch Flöhen ist das klar. 

So ein Speedneedle habe ich noch nicht testen können... der fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. 
Aber am Tandem ist der Brooks bis jetzt das Erträglichste was ich bis jetzt hatte. 


Mahlzeit erstmal Allerseits


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2015)

Was heißt hier Floh?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Floh?


...im Gegensatz zu mir.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2015)

Bin begeistert, was Google Foto aus 3 Einzelbilder so zusammen baut 





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Dezember 2015)

So?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Zusammenhänge heute auch nicht 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2015)

Das macht doch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2015)

Ajo ein Rezept für Muffins war ich euch noch schuldig.

Also ihr braucht:

100gr Mandelmehl
125gr Magerquark
1Tütchen Backpulver
1Tütchen Vanillezucker
3 Eier größe L
10gr Zartbitterkakao
25gr gehackte Mandeln.
Ahornsirup 

Erstmal das Eiklar Trennen und zu Eischnee schlagen. Die restlichen Zutaten bis auf den Sirup zusammen mit dem Eigelb schonmal in eine Schüssel geben und etwas verrühren. Zum schluss noch den Eischnee dazu und nochmal verrühren. Das Ganze jetzt in eine Muffinform und bei 150 Grad für ca. 25min in den Ofen. Die Muffins sind sehr nussig und relativ herb. Wenn die Dinger fertig sind noch etwas Ahornsirup nach beliben drübergießen und ferti







Warten bis sie kühl sind ist ratsam zum rauslösen. Ich konnte mich aber nicht beherrschen


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2015)

Für backen ist meine Frau zuständig. Ich koche. Aktuell schwanke ich, ob ich aus den Hähnchenbrüsten Schnitzel oder Cordonbleu machen soll 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

Mach doch einfach.... Schnitzel Cordon bleu.....
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnitzel_Cordon_bleu


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2015)

Von Cordon Bleu war ich noch nie ein Freund. Bei mir wird nix gefüllt verwurstet oder sonstwas. Die Hähnchenbrust mach ich immer komplett so wie sie ist. Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika und ne Pfanne mehr brauch ich net. Aber Rouladen oder so waren auch noch nie mein Fall. Für mich geht nix über Steak, Rippchen oÄ. So wie der Krempel ausm Tier kommt halt


----------



## dor michü (13. Dezember 2015)

Wie wärs eig. mit einem Mettigel vorm Training?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2015)

hmmm sich eine Idee.hier wird es Hähnchen geschnetzeltes mit Pommes 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Dezember 2015)

Wir waren heute mittach lecker essen. Surf ´n turf gabs


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Jungs! Doffe Frage: was fuer Lenkerbreiten faehrt ihr im XC und Marathon? Ich habe mich langsam hochgetastet und war jetzt am Zaboo bei 720mm gelandet. Aber das war auch der Punkt wo es anfing sich "komisch" ab zu fuehlen. Ich habe am Scalpel 700 und das ist besser. Darum hab ich den Ritchey WCS Trail jetzt auch von 720 auf 700 runter gekuerzt. 
Geht es nur mir so?


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine es sind bei mir 720 am fully und am hardtail 720 mit Barends... Also da CA 700...


Fahr das was dir am besten passt und gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2015)

Das war auch der Plan. Darum ist der Lenker ja auch schon gekuerzt


----------



## mete (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab' 640mm, am Tandem sind's 700mm .


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir sind es 680mm (bei nicht besonders langen Armen). Breiter geht es auch nicht am "kleinen Dicken" bei mir.

Diesen Trend zu XXL-Lenkerlängen finde ich z.T. etwas nervig. Gerade wenn es im Rennen enger wird. Und sind halt doch alles keine gruppenerfahrenen Rennradfahrer.


----------



## baloo (14. Dezember 2015)

680mm und breiter möchte ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2015)

660 mm


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2015)

Ohne die jeweilige Körpergröße zu kennen macht das hier so viel Sinn wie Radfahren ohne Kette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ohne die jeweilige Körpergröße zu kennen macht das hier so viel Sinn wie Radfahren ohne Kette...



Ich glaube, die hilft da nicht wirklich weiter. Ich in jedenfalls 1,89m.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Ich schmeiße doch nicht meinen guten und haltbaren Carbon Syntace Lenker mit stattlicher Länge von 58cm weg.  
...damit kommt man herrlich durch Bambuswälder. 
Ich hätte vielleicht auch mal einen längeren probiert, aber die Leitungen sind zu kurz. Aber ich fahre gern mit dem Kurzem. 

am Tandem 74cm
am Slide.	  72cm


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2015)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Aber Kinderräder haben ja auch schmalere Lenker

Bin überigens 1,85


----------



## baloo (14. Dezember 2015)

Körperform (V-Form, Birnen-Form, Grad-Förmig, etc.) ist auch noch entscheidend!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt von euch auch nicht hoeren, welche Lenkerlaenge ich fahren soll (1,87m und Affenarme!).
Ich wollte einfach mal ein Meinungsbild, ob ich der einzige bin der keine 1m Turnstange braucht/will. Unter 650mm wuerde ich sicher nicht mehr wollen. Die 700 fuehlen sich ganz gut an.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2015)

Einmal 710mm und der andere 700mm. Am Crosser 420mm


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2015)

Fertig gebastelt:




Nokons wären nicht schlecht. Oder eine günstige hydro Bremse bei CRC besorgen. 
Hoffentlich bleibt das bis zur DM so schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2015)

Wolltest du mit Gewalt 140er? Warum das? Mit dem Monster Adapater wird es doch kaum leichter sein, oder?


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2015)

Weil 140/140 völlig reicht. Es ist sogar leichter - Bremsscheibe spart 11g und der Adapter +3g


----------



## mete (14. Dezember 2015)

Kannst ja auch Canti fahren, reicht auch . Das Lenkerband ist...geschmacklich einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2015)

Ein Crosser der nicht polarisiert ist kein Crosser - oder so


----------



## maddda (14. Dezember 2015)

Schaut gut aus Marcel!
Das Lenkerband is doch eh schon getarnt. Da fällt doch a bisserl Dreck net auf

So gerstern mal das ovale Absolute Black DriectMount bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie schwar die X0 damit wird...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Das Lenkerband ist...geschmacklich einwandfrei.



Kann man sich bei dem Trikot denken:



mete schrieb:


> Mal wieder incognito im Streichelzoo, leider werden bei den hiesigen Crossrennen jetzt Lizenz- und Hobbysportler getrennt...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Dezember 2015)

Lenkerband funktioniert:


----------



## BENDERR (14. Dezember 2015)

ja geil!
ich hab mir, nach dem ich jetzt lange zeit schwarzes gefahren bin, mal wieder weißes bestellt. hoffe es kommt noch vorm WE (in dem paket sind auch noch n paar reifen und bremsbeläge).
dann steht nämlich das erste cx rennen für mich an


----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2015)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2015)

Morgen ihr Saecke! Die Sonne scheint und wir sind im Plus. Heute wohl nur ne lockere Runde und dann noch bissle "Leg Day" 

Was meint ihr:





Ist das nur ein Kratzer oder ein Riss? Ist auf beiden Rails. Man kann es nicht verbiegen. 
Wenn ich Glueck habe kann ich es @Work in den CT legen lassen  Bin gespannt, was man dann da sieht... wenn es klappt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

Das sieht auf dem Foto alles ein bisschen eingerissen aus. 
Spann die Strebe mal in den Schraubstock und verbiege sie. 
Wenn sich an der Stelle was auftut ist es ein Riss... ich nehme bei solchen Feinheiten immer noch eine Lupe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Dezember 2015)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich Glück habe bekomme ich sie ins ct gelegt. Mal sehen  
Fürs erste kommt einfach der 150g slr mit Stahl Gestell drauf. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir wird das Foto nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das Foto nicht angezeigt.


----------



## mete (15. Dezember 2015)

Heute erst einmal eine schöne Fünfpunktlandung hingelegt und ordentlich Tapete abrasiert...wer rechnet auch bei +8°C mit Eis auf der Straße


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich nicht. Keine schlimmeren Blessuren?

Ich frage mich jedes Jahr aufs Neue, wer diesen Baum zu Ostern und Weihnachten schmückt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Also ich nicht. Keine schlimmeren Blessuren?
> 
> Ich frage mich jedes Jahr aufs Neue, wer diesen Baum zu Ostern und Weihnachten schmückt...


Das ist doch klar, aber wie der Hase da hoch kommt kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen... ist anscheinend gut trainiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Dezember 2015)

Nabend Jungs! Erhole mich gerade von meiner Rollensession von gestern. Jetzt hüpfe ich erstmal in die Gammelhose und dann schmeiß ich glaube ich erstmal Netflix an


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2015)

Morgen! Heute ist Ruhetag, da ich am Nachmittag wieder BR Sitzung habe und da weis man nie wie lange es geht 
Aber eigentlich sollte der XX Daempfer kommen, dann kann ich den vielleicht noch verbauen, sollten wir puenktlich fertig werden.
Die Lefty wollte ich auch mal ausbauen und in Service schicken. Ich schwanke nur noch zwischen 88+ und Fahrrad Kohl. Beide echt gut, beide echt schnell. 88+ etwas teuerer, aber die roentgen die Lefty als noch...
Gestern in den Pausen zwischen den Saetzen (Eisen schieben) noch die Procraft Stuetze am Scalpel montiert. Sieht gut aus und macht einen soliden Eindruck fuer die 180g. Das Rad wiegt nun komplett mir RoRo 10,5kg also ziemlich genau 1kg mehr als das Zaboo, was dann ja auch passt


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2015)

MOrgen!

Hab die Procraft ja auch schon länger. Bis jetzt ziemlich unauffällig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde die 6 NM ziemlich amtlich  Vor allem bekomme ich den Sattel noch etwas weiter vor. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das ich die Lefty noch vor Weihnachten zurrueck bekomme, wenn ich sie morgen abschicke. Die Centerline Scheiben fuer den Trainings/Ersatz LRS sind auch da und montiert  Dann kann ich in den Ferien gut Scalpel testen.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2015)

An die 6Nm hab ich mich net gehalten. Hab mit weniger festgeschraubt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja auch max  Bei der Token waren es 4NM. Das meinte ich. Aber bei der Procraft kommt man wenigstens mal mit dem DrehMo an die Schrauben dran


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch max  Bei der Token waren es 4NM. Das meinte ich. Aber bei der Procraft kommt man wenigstens mal mit dem DrehMo an die Schrauben dran


Klar is das Max

Das stimmt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab vorne 5 NM und hinten halt so viel, das der Winkel passte, aber weniger als 5 NM.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hoffnung, das ich die Lefty noch vor Weihnachten zurrueck bekomme, wenn ich sie morgen abschicke.


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Die Post braucht momentan _teilweise_ etwas länger. Ansonsten ist das zeitlich bei Kohl kein Problem. Die hättest du vermutlich noch in dieser Woche wieder.


----------



## maddda (16. Dezember 2015)

Da sind doch eh 5 Tonnen schraubensicherung drauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2015)

Es ist vollbracht! 














Die Reba ist nun eine Reba xx dualair qr15 100mm Tapered! Der lockout ist um Welten besser und es spart zur rlt sogar noch 30g  Wenn ich die Leitung richtig gekürzt habe wohl sogar 35g 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (16. Dezember 2015)

Ziemlich schwarz das ganze.

Alles klar bei euch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja auch gut so!  Habe ja schon das BUNTE Scalpel!
Auserdem ist ja etwas rot dran... aehmmm: hat jemand zufaellig eine Carbon Bruecke mit schwarzen Tauchrohren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch gut so!  Habe ja schon das BUNTE Scalpel!
> Auserdem ist ja etwas rot dran... aehmmm: hat jemand zufaellig eine Carbon Bruecke mit schwarzen Tauchrohren?








... hab sie schon mal eingebaut


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2015)

MORGEN!
Ahhh da versteht mich einer


----------



## help (17. Dezember 2015)

Ahh, die alten Nobby's sind auch meine Winterreifen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hat jemand zufaellig eine Carbon Bruecke mit schwarzen Tauchrohren?


Bitte nicht. Schwarz auf Schwarz ist laaame.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2015)

Keine Panik... das uebersteigt dann sogar meinen Basteltrieb... fuers erste jedenfalls 

Der Nobi ist im Winter ok. Rollt sche*** aber der Gripp ist ok. Min SnakeSkin auch schoen schwer. Was will man im Winter mehr?


----------



## help (17. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keine Panik... das uebersteigt dann sogar meinen Basteltrieb... fuers erste jedenfalls
> 
> Der Nobi ist im Winter ok. Rollt sche*** aber der Gripp ist ok. Min SnakeSkin auch schoen schwer. Was will man im Winter mehr?


Rollen tut der echt schlecht^^
Hoffentlich liegt Silvester wieder schön Schnee, dann wird meine Silvesterrunde wieder lustig(sieht man ja am Profilbild).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2015)

Mein Basteltrieb bekommt heute wieder Auslauf - Wetter soll ja entsprechend werden. Ins Inbred kommt eine Durin (die noch ihres Remote-Lockouts beraubt werden soll), ans Stadtrad ein neuer, kürzerer Vorbau und der Crosser... Naja, neue Kassette, Kette, Lenkerband und Bremszüge. Der könnte aber auch mal einen neuen LRS gebrauchen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2015)

Hier soll das Wetter ganz gut werden:



Jetzt hoffe ich nur, das ich rechtzeitig aus der sche*** Besprechung heute mittag raus komme


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier soll das Wetter ganz gut werden



Wie üblich, ne?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Aua 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/567464943318095?view=permalink&id=1020234141374504


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keine Panik... das uebersteigt dann sogar meinen Basteltrieb... fuers erste jedenfalls
> 
> Der Nobi ist im Winter ok. Rollt sche*** aber der Gripp ist ok. Min SnakeSkin auch schoen schwer. Was will man im Winter mehr?


...welcher Winter  


help schrieb:


> Rollen tut der echt schlecht^^
> Hoffentlich liegt Silvester wieder schön Schnee, dann wird meine Silvesterrunde wieder lustig(sieht man ja am Profilbild).


...du Optimist


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Dezember 2015)

Laufen mit langer Jogginghose und kurzem Shirt und ich bin fast den Hitzetod gestorben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Laufen mit langer Jogginghose und kurzem Shirt und ich bin fast den Hitzetod gestorben.


Macht man ja eher auch andersrum bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Frage. Hier fahren doch einige ovale DirectMount Kettenblätter. Die die sie fahren waren sich dann einig das die vom Hersteller X die besten sind. Welcher Hersteller war das denn?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## dor michü (17. Dezember 2015)

Absolute Black


----------



## BENDERR (17. Dezember 2015)

absoluteblack 

*Edit
zu langsam


----------



## dor michü (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2015)

JAAA MANN! Heute spontan einen FTP Test gemacht. Wollte eigentlich "nur" 12 Minuten Treshhold Tests fahren, aber als ich mich nach 10 Minuten bei 350Watt noch richtig gut gefuehlt habe dachte ich: schau' mer doch mal was da heute so geht und hab nochmal 10 Minuten aufgedreht 
Waren dann 366 Watt CP20 best Result ever! Nach 8h Arbeit... 2016 wird *FETT*


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2015)

So, Durin verbaut...





Am WE mal schauen, wie's läuft.


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. Dezember 2015)

@BENDERR 
@dor michü 

Danke!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2015)

Morgen... zeig mal den Vorbau


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2015)

Wer?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2015)

Der der fraegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist ein Sixpack Leader in 70 mm. Entgegen der Abbildungen sind Titanschrauben verbaut, die 10 g sparen.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2015)

Die Farbe ist iwe cool!

Ich schlage mich gerade mit eBay rum. Gleich zwei Leute zahlen ihre Sachen nicht. Der Krempel liegt hier Sinnlos rum und ich warte seit über 2Wochen auf Geld


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2015)

Sieht echt gut aus!

Darum verkaufe ich eigentlich nur noch hier im BikeMarkt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist iwe cool!



Die war auch der Kaufgrund  Länge und Winkel haben zudem auch noch gepasst.
Meine letzten ebay-Verkäufe liefen zum Glück problemlos über die Bühne. Ich musste niemandem wegen des Geldes oder der Bewertungen nachrennen. Generell nerven mich ebay-Verkäufe aber (ebay benutze ich generell so gut wie gar nicht mehr). Wegen der hohen Gebühren und des vergleichsweise hohen Aufwands. Oder weil jemand aus Timbuktu den Zuschlag bekommt. Ich verkaufe auch lieber über den Bikemarkt. Aber man wird eben auch nicht alles los oder bekommt bescheuerte Angebote.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Lenkt so ein Vorbau nicht ab, während der Fahrt. 

Ein Rad braucht mMn. immer ein markanten Farbtupfer.


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die war auch der Kaufgrund  Länge und Winkel haben zudem auch noch gepasst.
> Meine letzten ebay-Verkäufe liefen zum Glück problemlos über die Bühne. Ich musste niemandem wegen des Geldes oder der Bewertungen nachrennen. Generell nerven mich ebay-Verkäufe aber (ebay benutze ich generell so gut wie gar nicht mehr). Wegen der hohen Gebühren und des vergleichsweise hohen Aufwands. Oder weil jemand aus Timbuktu den Zuschlag bekommt. Ich verkaufe auch lieber über den Bikemarkt. Aber man wird eben auch nicht alles los oder bekommt bescheuerte Angebote.


Klar verkaufe auch am liebsten im Bikemarkt. Naja jetzt hoffe ich dass ich eventuell doch noch Geld bekomme. Hatte aber auch schon im Bikemarkt Leute die net gezahlt haben und mit iwelchen ausreden ankamen...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Dezember 2015)

Hatte heute den ultimativen Star Wars Tag. Mit Freunden heute morgen schon mit Episode 4 den Tag gestartet und dann weiter mit 5 und 6.
Jetzt gerade war ich im Kino und


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich will nichts hören! Ich gehe morgen abend 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (18. Dezember 2015)

Von Star Wars will ich auch nix hören bitte. Komme dieses Wochenende net dazu ins Kino zu gehen deswegen bitte die Tage auch nix spoilern

Eben überigens die 12000voll gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich verkaufe nicht so gerne über den Bikemarkt. Wird aber ab 1.1. besser weil die Gebühren gesenkt werden.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich will nichts hören! Ich gehe morgen abend
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk





maddda schrieb:


> Von Star Wars will ich auch nix hören bitte. Komme dieses Wochenende net dazu ins Kino zu gehen deswegen bitte die Tage auch nix spoilern
> 
> Eben überigens die 12000voll gemacht


Mehr als dass ich vier Filme am Stück gesehen habe, werdet ihr von mir dazu nicht mehr hören 
Da soll jeder schön selbst rein gehen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...fahrt mal schön für mich mit, bin wieder auf Arbeit. 
Das Wetter soll ja wieder passen. 


maddda schrieb:


> Von Star Wars will ich auch nix hören bitte. Komme dieses Wochenende net dazu ins Kino zu gehen deswegen bitte die Tage auch nix spoilern
> 
> Eben überigens die 12000voll gemacht


Möge die Macht weiter mit dir sein.


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt möge erstmal die Kette weit rechts sein


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2015)

War fährt ihr heute? Wir haben morgen traditionelles bike and Run. Da taucht auch ein komischer milatz regelmäßig auf. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade war ich im Kino und



Haben wir gestern auch geguckt. Ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen. Die Kritikpunkte darf ich hier bestimmt nicht nennen. Aber soviel: man merkt, dass Disney die Hände im Spiel hat.



maddda schrieb:


> Eben überigens die 12000voll gemacht



Die 11.000 könnte ich noch schaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2015)

Crosser ist für morgen gerichtet und getestet... Dann noch mit Lukas Lego bauen :




Tie Interceptor! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Dezember 2015)

Ach, meine beiden Großen hatten gerade Geburtstagsparty. Was bekommen sie: Schminkkästen. Mit 4. Nichts mit Interceptoren bauen.

Ach ...


----------



## BENDERR (19. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Crosser ist für morgen gerichtet und getestet... *[...] von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Dito! bei dem rennen wo ich starte, taucht ein sog. w. kurschat desöfteren auf.. mal sehn wies wird. 
ich hab jedenfalls bock!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2015)

Kann der ohne Brille eigentlich Rad fahren?


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Haben wir gestern auch geguckt. Ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen. Die Kritikpunkte darf ich hier bestimmt nicht nennen. Aber soviel: man merkt, dass Disney die Hände im Spiel hat.



Wird da jetzt auch gesungen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Wird da jetzt auch gesungen?



Nö. Der Humor...

Ich spoiler mal:


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2015)

4. 5. 6. vor dem 7. ansehen. Dann sollte man alle Runninggags verstehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Dezember 2015)

War mir einfach zu viel Humor.


----------



## InoX (19. Dezember 2015)

Aber viel Humor gab es ja auch n den anderen Teilen schon. Das war ja immer das Schöne an Starwars


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, habe ich auch so empfunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Dezember 2015)

Sau geil! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab heute die 17k vollgemacht...nur Asis unterwegs .


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2015)

Ihr fahrt zu viel Straße! 17000km?amtlich! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt zu viel Straße!



Das ist nicht gesagt  Aber relativ gesehen hast du eben mehr hm...



mete schrieb:


> Hab heute die 17k vollgemacht...nur Asis unterwegs .



Fußball (+ verkaufsoffener Sonntag)... An der Messe war gut Stau, weil alle zum Olympiastadion wollten.


----------



## maddda (20. Dezember 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Hab heute die 17k vollgemacht...nur Asis unterwegs .


Höhenmeter? Wie viel Straße ?

Bin bis jetzt bei 142000hm auf den 12000


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab nur 6500km und 84000hm 
Aber Hit Training macht werdet viel km noch HM...und der 2 Zwerg war in der Hinsicht auch nicht gerade dienlich 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch nur knapp über 7Tkm


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre einfach zu gerne kurz und schmerzhaft 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Dezember 2015)

Mein Status bisher. Da sind aber auch viele lange Bergläufe dabei. Laufe im Winter so 1-2x pro Woche so 3-4 h pro Lauf. Zudem natürlich viel MTB. Dank 36-22/11-40 kann ich sogar am Berg Grundlage machen. Also km sind bei mir nicht so aussagekräftig:






Heute Wahnsinnstag: am Vormittag mit Kindern beim Skifahren, am Nachmittag 2 h Rennrad bei Sommertemperaturen und gleich danach noch die beiden letzten Folgen von Fargo auf dem Kickr angeschaut.

Edit: und die Höhenmeter, ich weiß nicht. Laufe oft ohne GPS Uhr. Da fehlen wohl noch so ein paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Höhenmeter? Wie viel Straße ?



Beide Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht genau beantworten. hm zähle ich nicht und auf der Straße fahre ich gezwungenermaßen zwar hin und wieder, aber nicht dauerhaft und auch nicht mit dem Rennrad. Stunden zähle ich, das sind bis jetzt rund 700h verteilt auf 380 Einheiten, also etwas weniger, als die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Milan Racer (20. Dezember 2015)

hier fühlte sich jemand angegriffen, keinen Bock drauf


----------



## mete (20. Dezember 2015)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Mountainbiken lebt doch von den Höhenmetern
> 264000hm



Jo, nur habe ich wenig davon, wenn ich sie zähle, oder was bringt mir das genau?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Jungs... heute bin ich platt! Bike and Run war fies! 
Rundenzeiten waren top. Was mir nur auffaellt: ich musste fuer die Zeiten wesentlich mehr Watt druecken als andere... ich muss dringend abnehmen! Oder besser Crossen lernen, weil eigentlich war die Strecke topfeben. Aber bei jedem Antritt aus der Kurve waren es halt > 1000Watt. Egal!
Es ging drum Schmerzen zu haben...und die hab ich heute noch 
Und dann will mir im XC Racebike Thread einer was zu meiner Sitzposition erzaehlen...


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mein Status bisher. Da sind aber auch viele lange Bergläufe dabei. Laufe im Winter so 1-2x pro Woche so 3-4 h pro Lauf. Zudem natürlich viel MTB. Dank 36-22/11-40 kann ich sogar am Berg Grundlage machen. Also km sind bei mir nicht so aussagekräftig:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 446022
> 
> ...


Laufen kann ich gar net... Wenn dann gehen eh wieder iwelche Bänder bei mir Schrott:/


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs... heute bin ich platt! Bike and Run war fies!
> Rundenzeiten waren top. Was mir nur auffaellt: ich musste fuer die Zeiten wesentlich mehr Watt druecken als andere... ich muss dringend abnehmen! Oder besser Crossen lernen, weil eigentlich war die Strecke topfeben. Aber bei jedem Antritt aus der Kurve waren es halt > 1000Watt. Egal!
> Es ging drum Schmerzen zu haben...und die hab ich heute noch
> Und dann will mir im XC Racebike Thread einer was zu meiner Sitzposition erzaehlen...


Cross Duathlon ist auch hart. Hab ich schon zwei Mal mitgemacht und das bei Minusgraden 

Als ich das gelesen habe musste ich kurz überlegen ob er das ernst meint. Leider schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte schon ein Antwort schreiben... aber naja...


----------



## maddda (21. Dezember 2015)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Cross Duathlon ist auch hart. Hab ich schon zwei Mal mitgemacht und das bei Minusgraden
> 
> Als ich das gelesen habe musste ich kurz überlegen ob er das ernst meint. Leider schon.


Ich Habs auch gelesen... Naja hab mir meinen Teil gedacht und gut. Fahre ja fast die gleiche Position wie Sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich war mir nicht sicher was er von mir will... ob ich den Lenker zu tief habe... oder nur den Sattel zu weit vorne... oder er seine *** eingeklemmt hat? Fragen ueber Fragen...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist ja nicht so dass die Vorbaulänge vom Oberkörper und der Armlänge + gewünschtem Fahrgefühl abgehängt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt noch immer genug Leute die Oberrohrlaenge durch die Sattelposition korrigieren...


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2015)

Er hat imho nicht ganz unrecht bezüglich dessen, dass die Beine ein Widerlager benötigen, um Kraft auf's Pedal zu bringen. Je stärker der Oberkörper nach vorn geneigt ist, desto kräftiger muss die Rumpfmuskulatur sein, um das entsprechende Widerlager zu bieten. Je aufrechter man sitzt, desto mehr übernimmt das Körpergewicht diese Rolle. Jemanden, den man nicht kennt aber an seiner Sitzposition zu beurteilen, ist natürlich Quatsch, obwohl die von nopain natürlich auch extrem nach vorn geneigt (Becken) und auch in meinen Augen suboptimal ist, da könnte man schon was machen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem Wiederlager ist klar, aber der Sattel ist kein Hebel, sondern Drehpunkt.

Zu meiner Sitzposition: ich fahre schon ewig so und ich habe vom Handball kommend durchaus viel Oberkoerpermusukaltur (fuer einen Radfahrer schon 3x ). Dazu kann man sich eben nicht einfach nur die Position des Lenkers im Raum anschauen sondern muss auch den Koerper dazu sehen. Und dann sieht man, das ich sehr lange Arme habe.
Guggst du:


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. Dezember 2015)

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht es aber irgendwie so aus als würdest Du ein nach vorne rutschen verhindern müssen. Kann aber täuschen. Ich gehe aber auf jeden Fall davon aus das Du weißt was du tust

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

Das war ja der Punkt, warum der Epic Rahmen gehen musste 
Ich hab den Sattel ums verrecken nicht weit genug vor gebracht. Am Zaboo habe ich das Problem gar nicht und am Scalpel scheint es nun zu passen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2015)

Vor Kurzem hatte ich mit einem Stahlcrosser von Pure Bros geliebäugelt, die Idee aber wie so oft nach ein paar Tagen verworfen. Nachdem ich heute zufälligerweise ein unschlagbares Angebot für einen Stahl-Maßrahmen bekommen habe, steht dann wohl nächstes Jahr doch der Aufbau eines Disc-Crossers an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2015)

sehr cool, bin gespannt!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vor Kurzem hatte ich mit einem Stahlcrosser von Pure Bros geliebäugelt, die Idee aber wie so oft nach ein paar Tagen verworfen. Nachdem ich heute zufälligerweise ein unschlagbares Angebot für einen Stahl-Maßrahmen bekommen habe, steht dann wohl nächstes Jahr doch der Aufbau eines Disc-Crossers an


Bitte mach Hochprofiler rein. Bin gespannt  auch wenn mir ein  reinrassiges Discrennrad besser gefallen würde...aber das is ja geschmackssache.

Grad mal ein Bild von R2 geklaut:






Gerade einen Fall bei ebay abgewickelt. Käufer hat nun endgültig nicht gezahlt. Jetzt ist die Kurbel wieder zu habenHoffentlich klappts beim zweiten versuch besser


----------



## mountainmax (22. Dezember 2015)

@nopain-nogain das mit der Sattelposition geht mir genauso. Muss auch mit einer nach vorne gekröpften Thomson rumfahren. Was hast du denn für nen Sitzwinkel am HT? Ich glaube nämlich unter 74° ist es kirtisch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Bitte mach Hochprofiler rein. Bin gespannt  auch wenn mir ein  reinrassiges Discrennrad besser gefallen würde...aber das is ja geschmackssache.


Ich stehe eher auf klassische Laufräder 
Das Ritchey sieht verdammmt gut aus.
Für ein RR habe ich hier leider keine Verwendung.


----------



## maddda (22. Dezember 2015)

mountainmax schrieb:


> @nopain-nogain das mit der Sattelposition geht mir genauso. Muss auch mit einer nach vorne gekröpften Thomson rumfahren. Was hast du denn für nen Sitzwinkel am HT? Ich glaube nämlich unter 74° ist es kirtisch.


Das Problem ist auch dass die Hersteller unterschiedlich messen. Manche geben die Geo mit Negativfederweg an, andere ohne usw...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2015)

Ganz toll ist es bei Fullies... die haben ja ALLE ein knick im Sitzrohr und damit haengt der "virtuelle" Sitzwinkel von der Sattelhoehe ab. Da kommt man ich nicht mehr ums echte Messen drum rum. Ich hab mit fuer das Scalpel von 1-2 netten Usern hier im Forum Messen lassen, wie weit die Sattelklemme bei meiner Sitzhoehe hinter dem Innenlager ist. Damit konnte ich ableiten, das ich auf dem Scalpel weit genug vor komme.
Bei Hardtails ist es leichter... da habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich mochte meinen Stahlrenner auch. Leider kam recht früh die Erkenntnis, dass mir Rennradfahren keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Dezember 2015)

RR fand ich immer ganz schön, aber ich will mit der Kiste nicht immer erstmal durch Berlin gurken. Klar, ich könnte immer in den Norden fahren, dann kann ich mir viele Ampeln und Glasscherben sparen, aber das ist's ja auf Dauer auch nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Am Sonntag geht es in den Bikepark nach Schöneck bei Plauen. 
Dort liegt kein Schnee.... 
https://www.facebook.com/events/978037475617435/
...hoffentlich regnet es nicht. 

Der Stahlrenner sieht klasse aus. Wär aber für mich auch nichts...das Rennradfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Dezember 2015)

Jipi! Heute kam meine Elite Lizenz an... Das Jahr hobby hat schon an mir gefressen 
Dann noch 2,5h bei bestem Wetter ga gefahren... Top! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (23. Dezember 2015)

Da kommt die Weihnachtszeit um tagelang jeden Morgen biken gehen zu können um dann abends sämtliche Leckereien zu genießen und ich werde pünktlich krank. 

So hatte ich heute ganz viel Zeit mein imaginär schon lange geplanten Bike für nächste Saison nochmal zu überdenken und mich durch sämtliche Leichtbauforen und Weihnachtsangebote von Internetshops zu lesen. Natürlich mit dem Ergebnis, dass jetzt wieder mehr Fragen offen stehen als vorher. Mal sehen, wenn ich morgen nochmal die Muse dazu hab werde ich vielleicht mal sowas wie ein Aufbauthread hier starten und mir noch mehr Meinungen dazu einholen. 

Vorneweg: Habt ihr mehrere Laufradsätze für eure Bikes? Ich finde die Idee nicht schecht, da ich mir schon denken kann, dass die Crest Felge kein Freund meines Fahrstils werden wird. Allerdings frage ich mich ob das nicht in einem ewigen Bremsscheiben vom Schleifen abhalten enden wird. Im Auge wäre irgendwas um 1800/1900g gebraucht für ~200, wobei das ganze Rad wohl so 2500 kosten wird. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe wohl doppelt so viele Laufradsätze wie Räder. Ist nicht ganz schlecht, könnte ja was kaputt gehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2015)

ich habe auch für jedes Rad 2lrs.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt sogar Räder, für die habe ich vier Laufradsätze .


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab einen LRS pro bike. Gut hab auch zwei wettkampfräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (23. Dezember 2015)

Und ihr trennt das dann streng in Wettkampf/Training oder habt ihr dann ein LRS mit gröberen Reifen und fahrt dann je nach Wetter? Und das klappt mit den Bremsscheiben? Also, dass es nicht schleift wenn man den anderen LRS reinwirft.

Aufbauthread ist jetzt auch erstellt


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe auch für jedes Rad mindestens ein Ersatzlaufradsatz mit verschiedenen Reifen. 

Für das Bremsscheibenproblem gibt es solche Distanzscheiben zum ausgleichen der Toleranzen.(für 6Lochscheiben)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Disc-Shims-p7096/


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2015)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Und ihr trennt das dann streng in Wettkampf/Training oder habt ihr dann ein LRS mit gröberen Reifen und fahrt dann je nach Wetter? Und das klappt mit den Bremsscheiben? Also, dass es nicht schleift wenn man den anderen LRS reinwirft.
> 
> Aufbauthread ist jetzt auch erstellt


Hab mehrere Satz Reifen je nach Strecke. Je nach Bedarf in einer ausführung mit mehr oder weniger Pannenschutz und das gleiche gilt nochmal fürs Profil.

Die Laufradsätze in meinen beiden Wettkampfrädern hab ich so gebaut, dass ich die zwischen den Rädern hin und hertauschen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Jungs! Gesetzen war nix mit training, aber mein großer Harz das rad fahren immer nett drauf. Hatte bei der 45' runde die Hand nur noch auf der Schulter liegen um ihn an der Straße sicher unter Kontrolle zu haben. 
Abseits der Straße konnte er ganz alleine fahren 

Richtig, die Räder müssen 1:1 austauschbar sein. Bei den Bikes ist es eigentlich immer einer mir eures mehr Profil und stabileren reifen fürs Training oder für dauerte Rennen (specialized fasttrack sworks vorne und controle hinten) und ein richtig leichter schneller (renegade sworks vorne hinten) für trockene Rennen. 



Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Warum fährst du auch mit deinem Jungen an einer belebten Straße rum...wenn das deine Frau wüsste.

Noch bis Mittag und dann wird gefeiert. 

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schönes Fest und geile Geschenke.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2015)

Euch allen ein frohes Fest! 




Threshold Intervalle bei 12 Grad auf 1245m 
Das scalpel geht ab!
15% Steigerung am threshold sind ja gut fürs Ego,aber die ersten Intervalle mit den neuen Werten sind echt gemein! 
Merke: It never gets easier, you just go faster!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Dezember 2015)

Auch allen ein Frohes!

Die letzten 4 Tage 15 Stunden Training akkumuliert. Deswegen heute nur kurz mit den Mädels zum Skifahren. Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage geht. Meine Frau hat Dienst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2015)

Man muss auch den Außenseitern unter den Weihnachtsbäumen eine Chance geben. 
...unsere Bogentanne


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Dezember 2015)

Gelebte Inklusion


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2015)

Jau wünsche euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten!!!

War heute morgen auffer Rolle...war iwe hart heute... Tat aber gut

Bis jetzt macht sich die Blackroll ziemlich gut nach dem Training. Ich glaube das war eine sinnvolle Investition


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Dezember 2015)

Haben seit ein paar Tagen auch eine. Knetet ganz schön gut durch muss ich sagen!


----------



## maddda (24. Dezember 2015)

Jup

Welche habt ihr denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2015)

Black roll habe ich schon lange... Sehr geil. Meine Frau mit ihren Rücken Problemen nutzt sie sich auch regelmäßig. 
Ganz geil ist Oberschenkel Außenseite 

Aber warum warst du auf der Rolle, bei dem Wetter??? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe auch eine, mit Noppen! Hat letztes Jahr bei "Rücken" wirklich geholfen. Insbesondere einer der A-Muskeln war recht verspannt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Dezember 2015)

Zudem habe ich noch so einen harten Ball. 10 cm. So manche Sachen gehen punktuell besser, wie mit der Rolle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2015)

Noppen, tut ganz gut, A...Muskel... könnt ihr das nicht nach 24Uhr besprechen... hier lesen vielleicht Kinder mit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich noch so einen harten Ball. 10 cm. So manche Sachen gehen punktuell besser, wie mit der Rolle.


...wird ja immer besser


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Dezember 2015)

TS TS TS, was du gleich für Assoziationen hast 

Die ganze Bagage ist aus der Kirche zurück, jetzt geht es los. Euch noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2015)

Hier geht es schon rund... Meine Eltern, meine Schwester, mein Bruder und Frau mit ihrem Säugling und dazu wir mit unseren 2 Ganoven... Hier ist Aktion! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2015)

Bei uns ist noch Ruhe vor dem Sturm. 
...sind noch nicht alle da.


----------



## dor michü (24. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Weihnachten euch!

.....gab mal wieder nix fürs Rad, dafür aber lecker Essen

mfg Micha


----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin Jungs!

Na alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Metrum (25. Dezember 2015)

*Frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Ich lese immer mal wieder mit und passe auf euch auf!*


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2015)

*Frohe Weihnachten & ein paar schöne, ruhige Tage!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (26. Dezember 2015)

Alle im Weihnachtsbratenkoma oder wie?

Heute gehts erstmal mit der Family ne kleinigkeit essen und danach in den neuen StarWars

Gestern meine Reba mal wieder fertig gemacht. Ölwechsel Gabs...neue Dichtungen und Decals.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir geht der Family Spaß bis morgen... Aber bissle was geht trotzdem 
Vorgestern gemeine Intervalle am kandel, gestern ruhe, heute ne Stunde locker warm biken und dann legday 





Dieser nette Abkürzung heißt einfach nur "die Rampe"...wenn man das sagt, weiß bei mir jeder, was gemeint ist  edit: auf dem Bild sieht das so flach aus  das vordere Stück hat ca 12% und das hinter bis zu 25%.




Waldkirch 





Kandel 





Der Gerät! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Dezember 2015)

Nach zwei Tagen Kindergeschrei (meine Frau hat zwei Schwestern mit je zwei Kindern + unsere drei .... ufff), gutem Essen und viel Weißbier, war ich heute eine Runde "joggen" 

3:40 h und dem Anlass entsprechend mit viel christlicher Symbolik.

Los ging es von daheim aus, da zwischen den beiden Seen:





Zuerst flach durchs Moos aber dann steil rauf zum ersten Kreuz:





Dann oben auf der Kante weiter





Zum nächsten Kreuz




Blick nach rechts ins Karwendel





am höchsten Punkt des Tages dann Vorbereitung auf den "Downhill": Stöcke ausgepackt





Dann weiter ein durch ein kleines Kar abgestiegen. War total vereist, etwas aufregend. So was braucht keiner beim "Joggen". Bin aber heil durchgekommen und dann weiter runter. Wurde dann schon duster. Meine Oberschenkel machten dann aber zu, tat das weh. Unten in der Ebene ging es aber dann wieder. Daheim anrufen wäre eine Schmach gewesen.





Im Dunkeln dann wieder zurück durchs Moos. Direkt zu meinen Schwiegereltern, wo es dann weiter ging 

Und so sah es heute aus, rauf geht's da richtig steil




Hmmmm ... vielleicht doch den Zugspitz Ultratrail oder Zugspitz Marathon auf die To-Do Liste für 2016 setzen? Heute kann ich aber erstmal keine Treppen mehr gehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema Blackroll (bzw. in meinem Fall günstigeres Imitat): nach gestriger Exkursion bin ich heute nicht mehr die Treppe runter gekommen. Meine Oberschenkel waren Schmerzen pur.

Heute dann mit der Rolle und dem Ball bearbeitet. Unter massiven Schmerzen. Aber wirklich innerhalb von Minuten eine deutliche Linderung. Wirklich um Welten besser. Das kann nicht nur Placebo sein.

Meine Folterwerkzeuge:


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Dezember 2015)

Bin nun auch wieder in B angekommen. Musste mit Madames Auto fahren, weil bei meinem die Motorkontrollleuchte blinkt  Kommt dann morgen in die Werkstatt. Auf eine Reparatur habe ich *richtig *Lust...
Seit dem 24. gab es so unfassbar viel Weihnachtsfraß... Dafür bin ich aber auch öfter aufs Rad gekommen und habe die 1000 km für den Dezember geknackt


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2015)

ich habe heute trainiersfrei und chille gerade mit dem kleinen auf dem arm im Wintergarten...dabei überlege ich mir, wie ich dem Grossen erklär wie er mir am Kaffeevollautomat noch einen Kaffee kaufen lässt
Nachher noch ein paar Verschleißteile und einen neuen garmin gut bestellen. der mal sehen, vielleicht teste ich mal den besseren textil Gurt.
und ich Kämpfe noch mit mit, ob ich die standart maxle an der reba duch eine stealth ersetzen soll...

Morgen und Übermorgen habe ich dir Hoffnung mal mehr als nur 1,5-2h fahren zu können...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2015)

Morgen!
Alles Gute JensLass es dir gut gehen!


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Zum Thema Blackroll (bzw. in meinem Fall günstigeres Imitat): nach gestriger Exkursion bin ich heute nicht mehr die Treppe runter gekommen. Meine Oberschenkel waren Schmerzen pur.
> 
> Heute dann mit der Rolle und dem Ball bearbeitet. Unter massiven Schmerzen. Aber wirklich innerhalb von Minuten eine deutliche Linderung. Wirklich um Welten besser. Das kann nicht nur Placebo sein.
> 
> ...


Sicher dass das keine Rolle aus nem Shop für...nennen wird mal "andere" Anwendungsgebiete ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Ich bin heute an der Umtausch/Anpassfront. 









...gestern etwas Slide quälen. 

Alles Gute Jens!


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Dezember 2015)

Ihr und Eure Assoziationen ... will echt nicht wissen, wie ihr bei diesen Psycho-Fabkleks-Tests abschneiden würdet 

Meine Frau ist heute morgen vom 24 h  Dienst zurück und gleich mit den Kindern ab ins Schwimmbad. Ich muss jetzt nur noch ein wenig was für die Arbeit fertig machen und dann den letzten warmen Tag des Jahres gebührend mit einer ausgedehnten 4-5h MTB Tour zelebrieren. Ab morgen wird es kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Sicher dass das keine Rolle aus nem Shop für...nennen wird mal "andere" Anwendungsgebiete ist?





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ihr und Eure Assoziationen ... will echt nicht wissen, wie ihr bei diesen Psycho-Fabkleks-Tests abschneiden würdet
> 
> Meine Frau ist heute morgen vom 24 h  Dienst zurück und gleich mit den Kindern ab ins Schwimmbad. Ich muss jetzt nur noch ein wenig was für die Arbeit fertig machen und dann den letzten warmen Tag des Jahres gebührend mit einer ausgedehnten 4-5h MTB Tour zelebrieren. Ab morgen wird es kalt.


Das ist eindeutig ne Rolle aus dem Baugewerbe. Damit wird Strukturputz hergestellt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ihr und Eure Assoziationen ... will echt nicht wissen, wie ihr bei diesen *Psycho-Fabkleks-Tests* abschneiden würdet



Rorschachtest?


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Dezember 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Rorschachtest?



und wieder mal was gelernt .....


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2015)

r2bike ist einfach Top 
die Teile sind schon unterwegs


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> r2bike ist einfach Top
> die Teile sind schon unterwegs


Du gönnst den Leuten auch keine Pause. 
Bike24 muss mir auch noch Schuhe schicken... welche mit ohne SPD Sohle


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2015)

Iiiih gitti gei!
Naja, brauch halt "Verbrauchsmaterial"...Zug und Huellen Endkappen, Dot. Die Stealtch ist auch bestellt


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem ich gestern mit Clickschuhen auf Flats stand und immer nicht gespürt habe, durch die steife Sohle, ob ich richtig auf dem Pedal oder nur halb stand.... mussten es neue Schuhe werden. 
Zum rumspielen fühle ich mich auf Flats nicht so angetackert.


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2015)

Nabend! 

War eben nen Ründchen draußen das Wetter nutzen Jetzt geht's gleich erstmal auf die Blackroll und dann vor die Glotze


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Dezember 2015)

Flat geht gar net! Das erste was ich im Bike Park mache (wenn ich es mal hin schaffe), meine good old shimano dh Klickies dran schrauben und dem sattel auf maximalem Auszug der Stummel Stütze hoch 

Ich hoffe mein großer hat mir seine Bellerei nicht schon geschenkt 
Wollte die nächsten Tage km fressen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Flat geht gar net!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


...im Prinzip hasste recht, aber zum üben von so allerhand statischen Sachen sind Flats sicherer und es schult die richtige Technik. 
Auf Tempo habe ich dann auch lieber meine Mallet 3 mit click am Rad, erst recht wenn es ruppig wird.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Dezember 2015)

28. Dezember! Und mit dem Bike noch rauf auf'n Berg und Trails fahren. Sind dann so etwas über 3.5 h geworden.

Blick ins Ammertal:





Und Blick auf die Weihnachtslaufbergkette auf dem Heimweg:





Technik: 

habe mein Bike länger nicht mehr bewegt, also die Frage nach dem Milchstand in den Reifen. Also das erste Mal die Milkit Spritze ausprobiert. Ist echt cool. Ventil-Core raus, die Luft bleibt aber im Reifen. Sehr angenehm. Dann Spritze rein und Füllstand messen. Ging echt schnell und einfach.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


>



Ich finde die Methode auch genial, geht übrigens auch mit einem normalem Ventil... allerdings luftlos und mit aufgehängtem Bike/Rad.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Alles Gute JensLass es dir gut gehen!



Danke danke...ich habs in vollen zügen genossen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1941931

schöne tage noch...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Danke danke...ich habs in vollen zügen genossen...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1941931
> 
> schöne tage noch...



das foto direkt


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Dezember 2015)

Alles Gute Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2015)

Soooo heute bissle Grundlage gefahren. Wurden dann doch 130km in 4:37h mit 235 Watt schnitt. Sehr konstant und ohne zum Schluss nach zu lassen. 
Jetzt darf ich noch in ikea... Olé! 

Irgendwie scheint r2bike meinem garmin Gurt vergessen zu haben... Vieleicht war er nicht auf Lager und die machen 2 Lieferungen daraus... Mal sehen, was sie auf die Nachfrage schreiben.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2015)

Service is doch bei R2 immer top

Wir waren heute in Aachen. Vaddi und ich hatten beide Regenerationstag Kurz kleinkram bei bike-components abgeholt (die haben so einen Conceptstore, wo man seine Bestellungen auch abholen kann) dann gings noch zum Werksverkauf von Lindt und Balsen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2015)

bei lind war ich auch schon...krass!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich esse immer ein Stück schokolade zum Kaffe nachm Essen. Das wird jetzt wohl verdammt lang reichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi hi... Ich habe damals auch KiloWeise zartbitter Chili Pralinen gekauft 





Ich finde die Achse cool  und Werkzeug für den Vorderrad Wechsel... Dad kenne ich ja 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich esse immer ein Stück schokolade zum Kaffe nachm Essen. Das wird jetzt wohl verdammt lang reichen


Ein ganzes?


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja Wahnsinn oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab' mir vorhin 'ne Packung Toffifee eingebaut.


----------



## maddda (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaub dann wär mir jez schlecht


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Dezember 2015)

Ein bisschen Süßes geht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Dezember 2015)

Hatte mal einen Kollegen aus Aachen. Der hat unseren Brotzeitraum mit Schoki immer überflutet. Bin selber aber eher der Gummibärchen-Typ.

Ich gerade zu meiner Frau nach dem Studium des Wetterberichts: "So wirklich kalt wird es die Tage aber doch nicht."
Meine Frau: "Du meinst also, dass noch viele "letzte" Tage für eine 4 h MTB Tour gibt?"

Ach 

Nach gestrigem FTP Test + sportlichen Bergauffahrten, heute schwere Beine. Dafür 4 h "Grundlage". Viel mit Hike & Bike, um zu ein paar Trail-Perlen zu kommen. Fahrspaß ist heute nicht zu kurz gekommen.

Frage: fahre momentan Fast-Trak 2.2 vorne und Ikon 2.2 hinten. Der FT hat definitiv zu wenig Seitenhalt, brauche vorne was griffigeres. Ground Control ist mir etwas zu schwer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Dezember 2015)

was alle immer gegen den fasttrack haben? Ich fahre ihn aktuell auf den scalpel in 2.0 und dass geht eigentlich ganz gut

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Dezember 2015)

ich habe nichts gegen den FT. Nur für meine Bedingungen hier ist er (für mich) vorne nicht so ganz optimal. Wenn der Ikon durch ist, kommt der FT nach hinten.


----------



## baloo (30. Dezember 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Frage: fahre momentan Fast-Trak 2.2 vorne und Ikon 2.2 hinten. Der FT hat definitiv zu wenig Seitenhalt, brauche vorne was griffigeres. Ground Control ist mir etwas zu schwer.



Der gute alte Ron?!


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Dezember 2015)

bin nachhaltig Schwalbe geschädigt ... werde mir vorne einfach wieder einen X-King drauf machen. Hatte ich schon mal, ging ganz gut. Diesmal aber in 2.2 und nicht in 2.4, dann passt es auch vom Gewicht her.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja,... Conti hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock... Aber die werden nicht sicher dicht. Und bevor ich die protection nimm... Da fahre ich eher specci control oder Schwalbe 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Dezember 2015)

ja, mit dem Black Chilli haben sie schon eine feine Reifenmischung

meine RK Racesport habe ich alle ohne Probleme dicht bekommen (und hielten auch dicht). Habe da bisher bestimmt 5 oder 6 aufgezogen. Hatte nur vor Jahren auch Probleme mit der Supersonic (oder wie auch immer die hieß) Varianten.

Werde mir vorne aber wohl doch den Protection aufziehen. Bin mir noch unschlüssig. Fahre halt oft in der Mittagspause den Berg rauf, da fühle ich mich der extra Portion Sicherheit etwas wohler. Aber mal schaun'g. Wäre schön, wenn Conti was zwischen Racesport und Protection hätte. Zumindest für RK und XK.

Ein schlafendes Baby auf dem Schoß hat schon was meditatives ....


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2015)

Moin!
Also ich mag den FastTrak in 2.2

Schwalbe kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Hält keine 800km und hat eh keinen Grip...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

Also meine Schwalbe halten schon eine Weile und der Grip ist ok. Die Specci sind verkappte Maxxis mit besserem Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Specci sind verkappte Maxxis mit besserem Profil


...was ja nix schlechtes ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

eben nicht. Darum fahre ich sie ja gerne


----------



## Crimson_ (30. Dezember 2015)

Fahr doch den Captain. Ich finde den jedenfalls für Vorne super.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Dezember 2015)

stimmt, hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Radar. Den hat Spezi doch für Europa jetzt aus dem Programm genommen? Restbestände scheint es aber wohl noch bei den Händlern zu geben.

habe mich jetzt aber wohl doch schon gedanklich auf den XK eingelassen.


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2015)

Mittach! 

Gerade mal das CFF Protein (Cappuccino) von Sponser getestet. Das schmeckt schon sehr sehr geil! 

Vaddi is gerade mitm RR unterwegs...Ich war gerade a bisserl am Eisen und jetzt koch ich erstmal was


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

Von Eiweisshakes bin ich nur aufgegangen wie ein Hefekuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2015)

Du sollst die ja auch net mit Sahne zubereiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

Nicht? Verdammt! 
Aber sahne kann ich gar nicht. Finde ich sowas von widerlich :kotz:

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

Sooo den Nebel Ruhetag hab ich mal effektiv genutzt:








9,5kg... Für das "Ersatzrad" nicht schlecht ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht? Verdammt!
> Aber sahne kann ich gar nicht. Finde ich sowas von widerlich :kotz:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Sehe ich auch so. Mit Sahne kann man ein gutes Stück Kuchen verdammt schnee ruinieren. Wenn man Sahne für einen Kuchen braucht, dann ist der Kuchen mist.


----------



## mountainmax (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, Frage an euch. Kennt jemand eine Stütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser und min. 400mm Länge OHNE Jochklemmung sondern eher so ala thomson oder PRC. Und leicht sollte sie sein. Unter 200g. Ansonsten hät ich ne Thomson genommen. Bei der Jochklemmung hab ich das gefühl kann ich den Sattel nicht so an Anschlag schieben wie bei einer Thomson Klemmung z.B., wissentlich natürlich dass das eig. laut sattelhersteller nicht erlaubt ist.
Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2015)

sowas in 31,6 und leicht suche ich auch.

einfallen tut mir da aber auch nichts, außer procraft und thomson.

den sattel kann man deshalb weiter nach vorne oder hinten verschieben, da die obere klemmung schmaler als bei einer stütze mit joch ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2015)

Die procraft kann ich nur empfehlen 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (31. Dezember 2015)

Use Sumo Carbon oder Bontrager XXX light und entsprechende China-Kopien haben ebenfalls einen sehr schmalen Kopf und sind recht leicht. Um 200g wiegt die Easton EC90, die ist auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## maddda (31. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch die Procraft. Die is super!

Bin schon gespannt. Heute Abend sind wir in Köln. Wetter sieht ja schonmal gut aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2015)

Hier pisst es 
-> 2 folgen the man in the high castle und dann noch legday :/

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> the man in the high castle


kann man sich das angucken? hab noch bis ende januar amazon prime.


----------



## mountainmax (31. Dezember 2015)

Ja aber die procraft gibts in 27,2 leider nur mit 350mm oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2015)

Ist bei Prime drin. 

Die alte gab es nur bis 350...die neue bis 400

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/PRC-SP2-Carbon-Sattelstuetze-p31531/


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit  

Ich sehe die Stütze nur in 350mm.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Dezember 2015)

ach stimmt, du brauchst ja 27,2 mm.

meine benötigten 31,6 x 400 mm gibts jetzt endlich.


----------



## xmaxle (31. Dezember 2015)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo, Frage an euch. Kennt jemand eine Stütze mit 27,2mm Durchmesser und min. 400mm Länge OHNE Jochklemmung sondern eher so ala thomson oder PRC. Und leicht sollte sie sein. Unter 200g. Ansonsten hät ich ne Thomson genommen. Bei der Jochklemmung hab ich das gefühl kann ich den Sattel nicht so an Anschlag schieben wie bei einer Thomson Klemmung z.B., wissentlich natürlich dass das eig. laut sattelhersteller nicht erlaubt ist.
> Gruß



Das Klemmprinzip von Bikeahead?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch euch Nasen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (1. Januar 2016)

Moin
Allen euch ein gutes Neues und Happy Trails 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2016)

Boar,... beide Kinder krank... schlafen natuerlich top! :/ Noch halte ich mich halbwegs,... muss alles geben!!!


----------



## maddda (1. Januar 2016)

Moin Jungs! Frohes neues! Alles gut bei euch?


@Sascha das wird schon du packst das !!


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Januar 2016)

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch ein Frohes Neues ...

... aber so ein Silvester brauche ich nicht noch einmal. Hatten Freunde da, deren Tochter in München feiern wollte. Na ja, Züge sind ja nicht mehr gefahren. Nachdem ich meinen Weißbierkonsum niedrig gehalten hatte (bin am Abend noch eine intensive Einheit auf der Rolle gefahren, Jahresabschluss FTP Test), bin ich mitten in der Nacht noch nach München rein und habe sie und ihre Freunde mit dem Bus vom Nachbarn (manchmal schon besser, auf dem Land zu wohnen) abgeholt. Selten so viel Polizei gesehen, waren ausgerüstet wie im Krieg. Dachte nicht, dass es zum G7 Gipfel noch eine Steigerung gibt. So einen Scheiß brauchst echt nicht, da geht sie hin unsere Freiheit und Unbekümmertheit ..... Ziel erreicht ihr Arschlöcher ("pardon my French").

Na ja, wenigstens ist nichts passiert ...

Heute 2.5 h auf der Rolle Film mit Überlänge angeschaut:


----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2016)

Wir waren ja in Köln. Wollten dann mit dem Zug zu einem Freund nach Leverkusen fahren und da übernachten...dauert eigentlich nur 10min... Iwelche idioten haben den Zug blockiert und der konnte nicht losfahren. Haben uns dann ein Taxi geteilt... Später musste die Bereitschaftspolizei am Bahnhof anrücken...

Unglaublich fand ich auch, was da an Rettungskräften mit Alkoholleichen beschäftigt war. Die mussten sie am Dom auffreihen, weil es so viele waren... Von Alkohol halte ich ja eh net viel. Das ist nicht so meins...Das hat mich aber echt erschrockenUNd wenn Peter Müller einen Unfall hat dann sind die mit iwelchen Idioten beschäftigt, die sich hemmungslos besoffen haben... Mmn sollte jeder der wegen dem Mist einen Rettungseinsatz auslöst den selber bezahlen. Ist ja zu 100%vermeidbar...


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2016)

also ich trinke durch aus mal gerne was.aber man sollte einfach wissen wir viel rein geht und vorher aufhören. ich hatte noch nie spass mit der Polizei...
aber ich werde auch alt.bevor ich mir jacky cola gebe trinke ich lieber apfelsaft schorle.
wenn Alkohol, dann was gutes! Ein Gläschen guten scotch oder Wein...aber ein Gläschen und keine Flasche(n)

meine 2 kleinen haben es geschafft...hab es etwas auf den bronchien...dazu pisst es richtig. vielleicht schaffe ich es eine Stunde auf die Rolle und bissle legday, aber mehr sicher nicht. nix, wo ich viel Sauerstoff oder Puls brauch...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Januar 2016)

Tu dir leiber die Ruhe an! Bringt doch eh nix, wenn du spürst, dass da was im anmarsch ist. Die Leistung, die es braucht, damit es was bringt,, kannste sowieso net bringen und deine Gesundheit wird es dir danken


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2016)

wäre nur warm fahren und max Kraft Beine. da geht der Puls nicht hoch.sind auch immer nur Wiederholungen.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

...macht euch keine Hoffnung, die Idioten werden auch im neuen Jahr nicht aussterben. 

...gleich Feierabend


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2016)

Wer hatte DIE Hoffnung??? 
Ich mache heute ruhe und schau das ich morgen wieder fit bin... Tee mit Honig... 
Darf meinem Bruder einen Crosser zusammen stellen  Sein 26' specci hardtail ist verzogen 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Januar 2016)

SCHNEE!!! Ab 1450 m! Schätze mal so 3 cm.

Heute erst Berglauf und dann gleich danach auf die Rolle noch einen Film angeschaut. Ist dann so eine längere Einheit geworden.

Zudem nun den Entschluss gefasst, dass ich auch China Carbon Felgen ausprobieren will. Man sollte pro Winter mindestens einen LRS aufgebaut haben. Werde wohl die 390g 24mm Maulweite von LB nehmen. Bei den Naben und Speichen bin ich mir noch unsicher.

Blick vom höchsten Punkt des Tages. Unten hang der Nebel fies drin. Das da hinten ist die Zugspitze.


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2016)

Morgen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2016)

Morgen! Ich lieg noch flach... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2016)

Hilft alles nix tu dir die Ruhe an...Gute besserung. Vaddi und ich waren gerade in der Muckibude. Heute war Legday. Jez bin ich gerade dabei Rippchen zu machen


----------



## mountainmax (3. Januar 2016)

Hab heute entdeckt, dass ich 1 jahr lang mit falsch eingstellten Cleats unterwegs war, TROTZ Bike Fitting beim Profi! Und jetzt auch noch ne Erkältung mit üblem Schleim und das fertig aufgebaute bike steht im Wohnzimmer...


----------



## mete (3. Januar 2016)

Heute 4h auf der Straße bei -8°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Januar 2016)

-8

Krass... Hier regnet es mehr oder weniger durchgehend-8 grad wären da schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Heute 4h auf der Straße bei -8°C



Ich war auch gerade gute 3 h (mit Rumstehen an Ampeln) mit dem MTB unterwegs. -8 Grad und laut Wetter.com gefühlt -10 bis -13. Ich hatte öfter mal überlegt, wieder umzudrehen, konnte mich dann aber überwinden... Jetzt ruft die Wanne.


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2016)

Moin,
ich war auch 2 Stunden auf der Straße unterwegs allerdings mit dem Diamant Sportrad. Das Ding rollt echt gut.


----------



## mete (3. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich war auch gerade gute 3 h (mit Rumstehen an Ampeln) mit dem MTB unterwegs. -8 Grad und laut Wetter.com gefühlt -10 bis -13. Ich hatte öfter mal überlegt, wieder umzudrehen, konnte mich dann aber überwinden... Jetzt ruft die Wanne.



MTB geht immer noch, finde ich, durch die höhere Geschwindigkeit auf der Straße und den mitunter starken Wind kam es mir zeitweise noch 10°C kälter vor, Bartzapfen inklusive. Hoffentlich schneit's morgen, dann gibt's Fatbike .


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2016)

Deswegen bin ich auch nicht Straße gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2016)

Ich war 2,5h hiit training machen: indoor Spielplatz mit meinem großen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Januar 2016)

Heute hatte ich das Gefühl, nur auf Scherben zur Arbeit gefahren zu sein (übrigens wieder bei -10 ° ). So schlimm habe ich das nach Silvester noch nie erlebt. Hoffentlich halten die Big Apple mit Pannenschutzdingens dem Stand. Gestern war ich schon froh über Tubeless... Mit dem Crosser möchte ich dort nicht durchfahren müssen. Ach ja, und mitten auf dem Radweg lag auch noch ein Weihnachtsbaum  Aber solange er nicht auf der Straße oder dem breiten Gehweg liegt, ist ja alles bestens...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2016)

ich hab es noch immer auf den Bronchien... heute morgen geht es mit dem kleinen zum Kinderarzt. wenn der was behandelst feststellt, lass ich mir auch noch was verschreiben. aber ich sitze nicht 2h beim Hausarzt ins Wartezimmer, um dann zu hören, das es ein Virus ist und man da leider gar nix machen kann.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Bei mir gibt's nichts neues, krank werde ich nicht , die Räder laufen, die Stadt ist einigermaßen gut aufgeräumt, die meisten Asylant genannten Einwanderer sind nette Leute...der normale Trott geht wieder los. 
Außer, das ich noch reichlich 3 Monate auf den Rahmen warten muss...und ich mir gestern beim rumspielen auf Flats zwei Pins in's Schienbein gerammelt habe. Muss wohl mal Fußballstrümpfe mit Protektor ausprobieren. 
Lag aber vielleicht an der Kälte und die Vibramsohle war zu hart, um sich ordentlich auf der Pedale verhaken zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2016)

soo... der Kleine hat einen Virus. somit kann ich mir den Hausarzt auch spaaren 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (4. Januar 2016)

Und trotzdem gestern noch ne intensive Einheit gemacht? Ich hab da irgendwie immer schiss vor. Wobei meine Taktik mit Ruhe und wird schon wieder auch nicht wirklich aufgeht.

Heute Mittag geht's erstmal zu hibike, irgendwie muss man seine Sucht ja befriedigen wenn man schon nicht fahren kann


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2016)

Du hast schon gelesen, was das für eine "Einheit" war? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lolobo4 (4. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du hast schon gelesen, was das für eine "Einheit" war?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


hiit ist nach meinem Verständnis High Intensity Interval Training 

Aber da verwendet ja eh jeder seine eigenen ausdrücke ...

Nur den Indoor Spiel Platz muss man erst mal interpretieren 
Dachte dass wäre dein trainigsraum oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2016)

nein es ist genau das: ein indoor kinderspielplatz  Aber wer mal mit nem Kind da war, weis warum ich hiit einheit geschrieben habe


----------



## Till_Mann (4. Januar 2016)

..ah ok, Handydisplay halt.

So eine Halle mit Trampolin, Hüpfburg und Elektrokarts? Haha, genial.

Gab heute leider kein Lenker für mich. Die hatten als Flatbar in CFK nur den 3T da und der ist ja mal sowas von komisch. Also wenn ich schon über 100 Euro für ein Lenker ausgebe, muss der auch schick aussehen. Naja, vielleicht muss mich doch damit abfinden 140 zu zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2016)

ich finde den fsa slk mit 180g bei 700mm tip top. oder halt fern ec70 wide.
4 Tage kein Training...ich bekomme hier bald den Koller! Aber vielleicht wird es morgen ja...

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2016)

http://singletrackworld.com/2016/01/video-hopes-new-pro-4-hubs/

Schaut euch das Video an!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2016)

hab ich schon auf pinkbike gesehen...sehr cool. meine hope haben auch den geilsten sound

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2016)

Werde die Pro4 wohl in meinem neuen LRS fürs Hardtail fahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Wir waren ja in Köln. ... Iwelche idioten haben den Zug blockiert und der konnte nicht losfahren. Haben uns dann ein Taxi geteilt... Später musste die Bereitschaftspolizei am Bahnhof anrücken...



Gerade im Heute Journal gesehen .... 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...llen-uebergriffen-an-silvester-a-1070418.html

Wird wohl damit zusammenhängen.


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2016)

Die ganze Situation drohte halt zu eskalieren. Wir haben einfach nur geschaut, dass wir da wegkamen. Schon um kurz 20:00 als wir ankamen haben sich auf dem Vorplatz Leute mit Raketen gegenseitig abgeschossen.  Ein paar Hundert auf der einen und ein paar Hundert auf der anderen Seite. Das war nicht mehr schön...


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Januar 2016)

Als Vater von 3 Töchtern (wenn auch klein) mache ich mir da schon Gedanken. Bei uns gab es wohl auch mehrere Übergriffe auf Frauen ... als Randnotiz in der Lokalzeitung ... mmmmm.


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2016)

Selbst als nicht allzu kleiner Kerl war mir das zu kriminell...

Von sexuellen Übergriffen haben wir nicht mitbekommen. Schlägereien und gefährliche Situationen mit Feuerwerkskrempeln gab es aber viele...


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Januar 2016)

anderes Thema: mein China-LRS-Aufbauprojekt.

Die Felgen sind gesetzt:

http://www.light-bicycle.com/U-shap...MTB-bike-carbon-rims-tubeless-compatible.html

Aber welche Naben? Prinzipiell bin ich ja Hope Fahrer. Nur merke ich bei meinen 3 Hope-Naben-LRSätzen nichts von der robusten englischen Natur. Ich muss da regelmäßig die Lager wechseln. Frage mich also, ob der Preisaufschlag gegenüber Novatech Naben wirklich gerechtferigt ist.

Bei den Novatech Naben blicke ich nicht so ganz durch. Bei Einsatzbereich "aggressive All-Mountain", der LRS soll am Trainings-Race-Fully gefahren werden, keine Mega-Drops aber das Kalkgestein der Nordalpen kann hart sein, welche Naben wären da geeignet. Die SL Naben, die es in den verschiedenen Shops gibt? Oder doch Hope oder DT 350. Eigentlich will ich aber nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben.


----------



## maddda (4. Januar 2016)

Naja die 350 wäre auch eine Alternative. Bei der Novatec merkt man schon, dass die ggü Hope was die Lagersitze usw angeht deutlich schlechter sind... Hab ja sowohl Hope als auch Novatec im Einsatz. Ansonsten evtl Acros. 
Die Dt is auch gut, aber auch da laufen die Lager net ewig. Hab gerade an meiner 350lager getauscht.

Lager sind für mich Wegwerfartikel. Wenn ich da 1xpro Jahr 1-2 Lager wechseln muss ist das im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Januar 2016)

die 350er würde mich ja schon wirklich reizen. V.a. weil ich mal gerne einen LRS mit Straight-Pull bauen würde. Wenn die Novatec wirklich nicht so "langlebig" sind, würde ich den Aufpreis in Kauf nehmen. Habe halt eine Hope Nabe, da lebt das Lager nicht länger wie ein paar Ausfahrten. Nervt mich echt. Die anderen LRS brauchen auch so 1-2 Lager pro Jahr. Schön zu wissen, dass das normal ist.

Merkt man bei den 350er irgendwas wegen der wenigeren Sperrklinken (oder wie auch immer das bei DT genau funktioniert)?


----------



## mete (5. Januar 2016)

Ich habe ja noch die "alten" Hope Pro II (ohne Evo) im Einsatz, die hatten noch nie Lagerprobleme, sind sogar noch die ersten verbaut. Angeblich sollen die Hope-Edelstahllager nicht sonderlich lange halten, vielleicht sollte man die gegen ein paar hochwertige Lager tauschen? Die 350 haben einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf, wenn Dir die 18 Rastschritte nicht reichen, kannst Du auch problemlos auf 36 oder 52 Zähne umrüsten, das ist natürlich auch nicht ganz günstig. Ansonsten kann ich da auch (noch) nicht viel zu sagen, der LRS wird erst dieses Jahr eingesetzt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Januar 2016)

Der Nicht-Evo LRS ist auch der eine, mit dem ich keine Probleme habe. Bei den Evo kommen immer SKF. Hilft auch nicht.

Ob man jetzt die 18 Rasterschritte merkt? Beim Aufrüsten ist man dann aber preislich schon wieder bei der 240. Mmmmm

Meine > 10 Jahre alten XTR Naben laufen immer noch ohne irgendeinen Murks. Nie Service gemacht.

Fährt eigentlich jemand Hookless-Rims von LB? Und kann was zum Tubeless-Setup sagen? Bin ja Notubes-Kunde der ersten Stunde und von daher schon etwas verwöhnt, was non-TLR Reifen angehet. Gibt es ja kaum noch, aber ich fahre z.B. gerne den Ikon in non-TLR. Geht das dann genauso einfach?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab nun nach vielleicht 6 Jahren an meinen 240s die Lager getauscht. An den Hope musste ich nun seit... vielleicht 3 Jahren nix machen.
Wie lange die Novatec halten wird sich zeigen 

Gerade die letzte E13 XCX Kettenfuehrung fuer das Sitzrohr gekauft. Ich hab jetzt immer mehr gehoert, das auch bei einem NarrowWide die Kette mal runter geht, wenn es nicht mehr so frisch ist. 
Ich habe keine Lust ein Blatt, das ich locker 3000 km fahren kann nur auf Verdacht nach 1000km weg zu werfen, nur um sicher zu sein, das ich im wichtigen Moment keine Kette verliere.
Die Sicherheit ist mir die 70g wert. Am Scalpel kommt die E13 XCX s3 mount auch wieder dran.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Januar 2016)

da würde ich dann beim kettenblattwechsel zu einem normalen blatt greifen.

fahre im moment auch 36 vorne und 11-32 hinten mit xcx führung.
absolut top. selbst mit einem alten x.0 9fach schaltwerk macht die ketten keine anstalten abzufliegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2016)

Ich brauche aber das ovale.
Panik Modus aktiv


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn dann würde es für mich diese hier: http://www.nextie.net/mountain-asymmetric-NXT29AS28


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2016)

Moin. 

...ist in der neuen MTB zu sehen 

Das sehr schnelle Wheelset des „Neo-Versenders“ Acros legt die Messlatte hoch und holt sich auch dank steifer und breiter Carbon-Felge den Testsieg. Top Aufbau. 
Preis pro Paar: 1199 Euro | Testnote:Überragend


----------



## maddda (5. Januar 2016)

War heute fleißig. Nachdem ich viele  Rennautos verglichen hatte, hatte ich endlich die richtigen Farbtöne gefunden. Vom Gulfdesign gibbet leider keine RAL Farben. Die Rennwagen unterscheiden sich alle auch etwas....Gulflogos kamen aus Illinois. Streifen musste ich anfertigen lassen. War aber alles sehr preiswert




Dummerweise hab ich dann beim kleben ne kleine Delle im OR gefunden. Sonst hängt man ja mit der Nase nie so nah dran.  Muss mir das mal in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (5. Januar 2016)

Leider hat es heute nicht (wirklich) geschneit, also kein Fatbike. Auf neuerliches Zehen abfrieren hatte ich aber auch keine Lust, also habe ich mich ein wenig von Pete Steele auf der Rolle jagen lassen, wenn man nicht schnell genug ist, frisst er einen auf .


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Leider hat es heute nicht (wirklich) geschneit, also kein Fatbike. Auf neuerliches Zehen abfrieren hatte ich aber auch keine Lust, also habe ich mich ein wenig von Pete Steele auf der Rolle jagen lassen, wenn man nicht schnell genug ist, frisst er einen auf .


Sowas kann ich im Keller nicht abspielen... das würde meine Hausmäuse zu sehr aufregen und sie vertreiben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Januar 2016)

Musik kann ich auf der Rolle nicht über Lautsprecher hören, das geht gar nicht. Bin gestern auch mal wieder auf die Rolle gestiegen. Mit Kopfhörern ist eine Stunde erträglich. Diesmal habe ich Zeitung unters Rad gelegt. Eine weise Entscheidung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2016)

Ich benutze auf der Rolle immer meine Sony SBH20 Bluetooth mit dem Notebook.
Meine Seuche ist nun auf den Bronchien angekommen. Aber da hab ich wenigstens ein gutes Mittel dagegen...


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2016)

Gute Besserung!

Hab mal die Delle, die ich gefunden hab,abgelichtet:





Ihr seht ja wo die Spiegelung vom Schachbrettmuster net so is, wie sie sein soll...Fühlen tut man sie deutlich. Ist so eine "Kante"


----------



## mountainmax (6. Januar 2016)

Kannst du mir das Mittelchen für dir Bronchien sagen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2016)

Ambroxol. Habe auch in der nada app geschaut, dass ich es nehmen darf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 

...hier soll es morgen wieder tauen... 


maddda schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Hab mal die Delle, die ich gefunden hab,abgelichtet:
> 
> ...


Wenn die Delle so klein ist das du sie erst jetzt entdeckt hast, kannst du sie auch gleich wieder etwas vergessen. 
In meinem Sliderahmen habe ich 15cm hinter dem Steuerrohr im Oberrohr eine heftige Kerbe/Delle die durch einfaches umfallen des Rades gegen ein eckigen Eisenpfosten entstand. Außerdem noch eine weiche Stelle im Unterrohr 20cm vom Tretlager weg,  wo in schneller Fahrt eine große Steinplatte, die sich beim überfahren aufgestellt hatte, eingeschlagen ist. 
Ich schaue immer mal hin, aber alles beim alten... keine Veränderung. 
Ich hoffe Radon hat ein paar Reservefasern mehr eingelegt.


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2016)

Naja der Lack ist an der Stelle net bechädigt...

Ich mache mir bei sowas immer sorgen


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2016)

Ich tippe auf FertigungsFehler"... also nix. Aber ich bin auch potentiell Paranoia 

Krank sein ist nicht gut fuer mein Kontostand... da die weise Wearblade der e13 xcx am Scalpel nicht passt gerade noch eine Schwarze gekauft. 15Euro reines Optik tuning... ok so hab ich ein Wearblade auf Halde, wenn mal wieder eins verreckt.


----------



## maddda (6. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf FertigungsFehler"... also nix. Aber ich bin auch potentiell Paranoia
> 
> .


Gut, dass ich damit net alleine bin

Das richtige Cockpit für meinen Kantenklatscher hab ich jez hier liegen. Bilder gibbet dann morgen im Fred Muss Vorbau und Lenker tauschen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Januar 2016)

...etwas fröstelndes aus unserer Ecke.


----------



## mete (6. Januar 2016)

Ich bin heute auch endlich mal zu meinem Gipfelfoto mit Schne und Fatbike gekommen. Ansonsten war es mal wieder erstaunlich, wie <10cm Neuschnee eine Großstadt immer wieder derart erlahmen lassen können .


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Januar 2016)

Bin auch Carbondellen-Paranoiker. Mir hat's mal vor Jahren einen Kumpfel vor mir wegen einem gebrochenen Lenker zerlegt. War noch die Anfangszeit von Carbon. Hat der danach übel ausgeschaut.

Da Frau heute länger mit den beiden Großen beim Skifahren war, hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr, um 15h noch raus zu gehen. Deswegen dann 4 h im Keller verbracht. 2 Spielfilme und v.a. kein Kindergeschrei. Nur die Heiligen Drei Könige habe ich verpasst, dafür aber den Weihrauch gerochen.





Projekt China-LRS ist auf der Kippe. Die Jungs wollen im Sommer in die französischen Alpen und bei so einem Mehrtagesenduro-Event teilnehmen. Mein kleines Dickes ist nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch und für so etwas vielleicht auch unterdimensioniert. Mmmmm ... der Berg direkt hinter dem Haus ist auch eher für kleine Dicke mit langem Federweg geeignet .... mmmmm


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Januar 2016)

Gestern wollte ich eigentlich nochmal auf die Rolle steigen. Aber irgendwann hab' ich dann auf Arbeit einen Tinnitus bekommen und mir ging's den ganzen Tag nicht so recht. Also um 9 ab ins Bett und heute um halb 6 raus... Mal schauen, ob's heute klappt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2016)

Bei mir wird es auch so langsam wieder... wahrscheinlich puenktlich zum wieder Arbeiten 
Aber mal sehen wir es mir heute Mittag geht. Vielleicht werde ich uebermuetig und sitzte eine Stunde auf die Rolle. Puls low und schon im warmen und trockenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (7. Januar 2016)

Das schlimme ist ja, man weiß genau wo man sich die Seuche immer geholt hat. Ists bei euch auch so? Ich hab noch minimal "Schleimlösung" beim husten ab und zu und morgens beim ersten schnäuzen, ist das taschentuch schön neonorange mit einem hauch von dunkel rot. Aber nur einmal und dann den ganzen Tag nicht mehr. Kennt hier jem. sowas?


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2016)

Nee kenn ich net. Dunkelrot klingt aber auf keinen Fall gut! Ab zum Arzt sofort!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2016)

Könnte Blut sein... Doc!


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2016)

Warum sind alle ständig krank? Macht ihr zu viel drinnen Sport und geht nicht in die Sauna?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2016)

Ich hab 2 Kinder 
Vorher war ich auch nie krank...


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2016)

Marcel das sind die ganzen Kiddies, die den Kram anschleppen. Dakönnen wir net mitreden


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte auch zwei kleine Kinder in Kindergärten und Schule....und war nur selten krank. (meine Frau eingeschlossen)
Bin aber ständig mit fremden Leuten in Kontakt, auch körperlich, und habe mich vielleicht imunisiert. 
Die Wohnung läuft auch nur auf 21,5 'C in der Stube/Bad, der Rest ist etwas kühler.(Besucher frieren bei uns immer  ) 
Ich bin aber auch nicht so hart am trainieren wie die meisten hier. 
Da merke ich auch eine etwas höhere Erkältungsanfälligkeit wenn ich mich mal verausgabt habe, und nicht aufpasse und mich nicht gleich in trockene Klamotten schmeiße. 
Meine Wehwehchen jetzt ist der normale Verfall ab 50...also eigentlich normal. 
Was früher immer gut geholfen hat, bei Erkältung, ist ein heißes Bier vorm Bettgang mit reichlich Decken damit man schön ins schwitzen kommt. Das Herz sollte aber gesund sein. 
Am nächsten Tag war man dann schon wieder ziemlich munter. 

Aber wer 100 Jahre alt wird, ist auch sehr selten krank.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2016)

Heizung laeuft hier auch nur seeehr reduziert. Haben auch nur 20 Grad in der Wohnung. Ich hab halt im Beruf keine Kontakt mit anderen Menschen (PFUI!!!).
Aber dieses Jahr ist es besser. Ich glaub 2015 war ich vllt 3x krank. 2014 und 2013, als Lukas in den Kindergarten kam war es viel schlimmer.


----------



## mete (7. Januar 2016)

Unsere Wohnung läuft auf 19°C, wenn ich gut drauf bin, sonst sind nur 18°C erlaubt und tagsüber, wenn eh keiner da ist, sowie nachts nur 15°C .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (7. Januar 2016)

Für die Imunabwehr leistet bekanntermaßen die Darmflora einen entscheidenden Beitrag. Kennt man ja, wenn man mal mit Antibiotika angefangen hat, fängt man sich oft ruck zuck schon den nächsten Infekt ein, weil die Darmflora ruiniert wurde. 
Wer sich für ein super Aufbaupräparat interessiert: Pro Basan Complete.
Nehme das zB. Wenn ich abends merke, da ist was im Anflug und kann es sehr empfehlen. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für die Bude.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich ja ein echtes Weichei, wenn ich meine total überheizte Bude betrete. 
Jetzt soll  mir meine Frau mal kommen..."mir ist kalt"... dann schicke ich sie einfach mal zu euch. 

Ich habe  ja 2014 so elektronische über App gesteuerte Thermostatventile eingebaut. Funktioniert tadellos auf die Minute in jedem Zimmer separat und bedarfsgerecht. 
Bei Besuch oder an Feiertagen kann man über einen Taster das ganze Haus auf Komforttemperatur  einstellen. Feine Sache. 
Ich bilde mir ein das ich spare, kann aber auch an den milden Wintern liegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2016)

Welche Winter???
Wobei... Auf dem kandel liegt Schnee...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Januar 2016)

Hat hier jemand schonmal etwas mit Plasti Dip (oder einem ähnlichen Produkt) „lackiert“ und kann etwas dazu sagen? Ich würde gerne eine Gabel dippen. So als Versuch, ob mir die Farbe passt.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Welche Winter???
> Wobei... Auf dem kandel liegt Schnee...



Oh ja, Waldkirch ist ja auch Stellvertreter für die ganze BRD  Also hier sind wieder knackige Minusgrade und es liegt gar nicht mal so wenig Schnee. Daher für mich auch heute wieder Rolle.



mete schrieb:


> Unsere Wohnung läuft auf 19°C, wenn ich gut drauf bin, sonst sind nur 18°C erlaubt und tagsüber, wenn eh keiner da ist, sowie *nachts nur 15°C* .



Das ist im Schlafzimmer bei uns auch so die Standardtemperatur. Brrr...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auch gehört, dass es kälter gehen soll... Aber hielt das für ein Gerücht


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Unsere Wohnung läuft auf 19°C, wenn ich gut drauf bin, sonst sind nur 18°C erlaubt und tagsüber, wenn eh keiner da ist, sowie nachts nur 15°C .


Wir haben hier auch immer CA. 17Grad. Perfekte Boxershortstemperatur. Wer trägt zu Hause schon Hosen?!

Erkältet war ich dieses Jahr einmal und einmal hatte ich ne Grippe. Das ist für mich extrem viel. Gut ich hab auch so gut wie garnix mit kleinen Kindern zu tun. 

Mache auch immer nen großen Bogen um Bazillenmutterschiffe. Einmal hab ich beim einkaufen jemanden an der Fleischtheke husten gehört. Gut gabs halt was aus der Tiefkühltruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2016)

Mein Bruder hat gestern Abend noch was zum basteln vorbei gebracht. 





Ups! Sehe erst jetzt  wie ich da gewackelt habe. Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich ein Zeitraffervideo 

2,2kg preiswertes alu. Aber da ihm seine >100 kg und der kinderanhänger den specci m4 Rahmen verzogen haben sollte erstmal schnell günstiger Ersatz her. Und optisch ist er eigentlich schick.
Wird voll oldschool: 26' Starrgabel und vbrakes 
Fehlt nur noch die alu Gabel. 
Doof nur, dass der Rahmen eher orange als rot ist (wie in der Beschreibung). Er hat extra Zughüllen, Flaschenhalter, Sattelklemme in rot gekauft. Aber ich denk wir bauen einfach zusammen. Vieleicht tausche ich auch meine schwarze hope klemme gegen seine rote. Mal sehen.

Jetzt geht es erstmal nach Stuttgart ins Naturkunde Museum. Mein großer will Dinosaurier an schauen


----------



## baloo (8. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Erkältet war ich dieses Jahr einmal und einmal hatte ich ne Grippe.


Jetzt ist das neue Jahr mal grade 8 Tage alt und du hattest schon eine Erkältung und eine Grippe, da fängt ja das Jahr vielversprechend an!


----------



## maddda (8. Januar 2016)

Ach verdammt
Das wäre glaub ich dann etwr Rekord


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte es mir auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat gestern Abend noch was zum basteln vorbei gebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnt ihr den Rahmen nicht umtauschen? 
Rot/Orange passt nicht so gut, er wird sich ewig ärgern. 
...also tauschen oder du musst dich opfern und das rote Zeugs nehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2016)

Er hat schon orange Sachen bestellt


----------



## baloo (8. Januar 2016)

In diesem Video von Absolute Black wird für die korrekte Kettenlänge bei 1x11 Antrieben angegeben, dass man beim Umschlingen der Kette (hi grösstes Blatt) + 4 Glieder dazugeben muss. Ich hab bis dato immer nur + 2 Glieder dazu gegeben.
Daher Frage an euch, wieviel gebt ihr dazu?


----------



## mountainmax (8. Januar 2016)

Ich stell den Gang ein wo am "meisten" KEtte benötigt wird, und mach die dann so kurz dass der Schaltwerkskäfig noch ca. 2-3 cm bewegungsspielraum hat, falls mal was reinfliegt und dann noch bissle kapazität ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2016)

2 Glieder ist richtig, aber bei 4 Gliedern hat man noch etwas Reserve wenn mal eins verdreht wird. 
Ansonsten großes Ritzel und großes Blatt zum ablängen benutzen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2016)

Ich schalte auch groß groß und feder gegebenen falls den Hinterhaus voll ein. Dann sollte das Schaltwerk noch 1-2cm weg haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (8. Januar 2016)

Das Rad ist ganz nett 

Ich wünsche allen Kranken hier GUTE BESSERUNG!!! Ein warmes Bier und Bett hilft ganz gut! 

Meinen Kindern rate ich immer nach einer Trainingseinheit eine heiße Zitrone zu trinken, funktioniert so bei mir zumindest ganz gut!

mfg Micha


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2016)

So langsam wird es auch... 
Sieht doch schon viel besser aus: 





Schwarze e13 und mit dem cdale flachenhalter sollte es auch mit der großen Sponser Flasche gehen. 
Doof ist nur: die xcx für das zaboo ist leider die falsche. War im Shop glaube nicht dokumentiert und schreibt aber die Variante für unter 50er Kettenline zu sein... Einmal zurück 

Edit: ok...ist die cx Variante, die ist schmaler. Schade


----------



## Renn Maus (8. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Der alte SI war und ist wohl immer noch der beste und leichteste Vorbau für CDs. Würde ich auch wieder montieren, wenn es den in -17° gäbe. Für die Montage brauchte man wohl ein Spezialwerkzeug, mit dem großen Schonhammer ging es aber auch immer irgendwie. Vorteil ist außerdem, dass man Werkzeug o.ä. im Schaft verstauen kann.



Hi,
fange grade an nach erfolgreichem Garantieanspruch bei Cannondale (nun schon das 2. mal das ich nen Rahmen auf Garantie von denen bekomme) mir endlich auch ein 29er F29 aufzubauen.
Da ich mich noch nicht um die Rückrufaktion vom OPI gekümmert habe und ich den alten SI ebenfalls super finde, denke ich darüber nach mir für das F29 in L den SI in 90mm -5° zu kaufen.

Die Montage mit einer Lefty PBR Alu ist normal möglich, ja?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Moin Jungs. Bin schon fleißig. Hatte ja vor den Weihnachtsferien bei einem Lehrstuhl wegen meiner Bachelorarbeit angefragt. Hab ne Zusage bekommen. Jez darf ich die da schreiben


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Glückwunsch. Dann viel Erfolg. 
Gehts danach noch in den Master?


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Danke. bzgl. Master bin ich noch nicht festgelegt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Würde ich machen... Bei uns kommt keiner ohne Master in die Entwicklung


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Bitte jez keine Diskussion über Master oder net^^ Heist ja auch nicht zwingend, dass ich ihn nicht machen will. Habe nur relativ viele Möglichkeiten was auch die Art des Masters angeht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Januar 2016)

Da gibt es auch keine Diskussion .... unbedingt Master machen!!! Arbeite in einem DOW gelisteten Unternehmen, und obwohl Amis, Bachelor nimmt keiner ernst. Zumindest in D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2016)

das schlimmste an der sache ist, dass man sich mit einem bachelor als ingenieur titulieren darf.


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Habe doch nie gesagt, dass ich den Master nicht machen will


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Ich bin SO froh das ich Dipl. Inf bin  Ich war einer der letzten Jahrgaenge der das Diplom machen durfte. 
Bachelor ist auch fuer die Industrie kacke. Frueher hatten wir im Buero immer wieder Diplomanden die die Diplomarbeit gegen bezahlung bei uns machten. Aber was wollen wir mit einem Bacheloer der nur 3 Monate BachelorArbeit schreibt? 
Da hat sich Deutschland einen Baerendienst geleistet und ich bin keiner der sagt, dass frueher alles besser war.


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Jaja Blabbla. Magisterstudiengang usw war besser und alles. 5348587290 mal durchgekaut das Thema. Brauch ich aber net drüber nachdenken. 
Gibt halt nur noch das neue System.

So jetzt wieder zu den wichtigen Sachen im Leben..


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Stimmt... Ich hoffe ich habe mein e13 Problem gelöst 




Ist die Halterung der minimalen Führung von cnc-bike. Die wäre aber da nur runter drücken nicht oval tauglich. Darum das wearblade meiner Superstar für innenlager Montage dran geschraubt. Musste nur die Aufnahme auf 8mm aufbohren und dann konnte ich die Achse mit der die Führung rechts links geschoben wird verpressen.

Montiert sieht es dann so aus:





Heute geht es nach dem Essen auf die Rolle


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Die Montage mit einer Lefty PBR Alu ist normal möglich, ja?!



Der alte SI-Standard-Vorbau passt in alle "alten" Leftys mit 137mm Brückenabstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Jaja Blabbla. Magisterstudiengang usw war besser und alles. 5348587290 mal durchgekaut das Thema. Brauch ich aber net drüber nachdenken.
> Gibt halt nur noch das neue System.



Von den meisten ist es sowieso nur Stammtischgerede. Wie oft habe ich schon gelesen, Bachelor wäre Unsinn, Mist, will keiner blablabla. Für manche bzw. einige Studiengänge mag das sehr wohl gelten, aber es ist halt doch eine dumme Verallgemeinerung.
Es würde m. E. schon viel ausmachen, würden die Unternehmen ihre Kandidaten vor der Anstellung testen und nicht nur auf den ach so guten Lebenslauf mit drölf Jahren Auslandserfahrung in Südostasien und das hohle Gesabbel der Bewerber achten. Im Nachhinein stellt sich dann raus, dass derjenige zwar gut quatschen kann, aber nix in der Birne hat. Das hat dann oft nicht viel mit dem Abschluss zu tun, denke ich.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Würde ich machen... Bei uns kommt keiner ohne Master in die Entwicklung



Das ist für die Softwarebranche allerdings eher ungewöhnlich und ziemlich armselig, finde ich. Bei uns (einem der 10 größten Softwarehäuser Deutschlands) zeigt der Entwickler halt vorher, was er kann. Kenne ich von Freunden, die Informatik studiert *und gar nicht abgeschlossen haben*, genauso.

Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Bachelor und habe keine Probleme gehabt, diverse Zusagen in guten Unternehmen verschiedener Branchen zu bekommen. Aber das kann man genauso wenig verallgemeinern wie die Aussage, Bachelor wäre Schrott. Es kommt eben auf den Studiengang an...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Jaaa, aber in der Algorithmen Entwicklung im allgemeinen und in der Bildverarbeitung im Speziellen ist das so. 
Software Häuser machen das ja auch nicht in dem Maße. 
Ist einfach ein Unterschied, ob man Bildverarbeitung macht (höhere Mathematik... Einer bei uns ist "Ostblock Mathematiker" der ist krass!)
php / gui /Web / dB Programme machen sehr viele auch sehr gut ohne Info /Mathe Anschluss. 
Und ja, ich möchte keinem zu nahe treten, herab setzen oder so. 
Ich beschreibe nur meine Erfahrung. Ich bin übrigens auch bei der letzten stellenbesetzung der gewesen, der sich sehr stark für die Person direkt von der Uni ausgesprochen hat anstatt nochmal 1 Jahr zu suchen bis wir einen Bildverarbeiter mir x Jahren Berufserfahrung finden. 
AuslandAufenthalte waren uns z.B. Komplett egal. Auf Mathe würde aber echt geschaut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2016)

OK, Informatik/Software-Entwicklung habe ich damit auch etwas verallgemeinert  Wobei sowas ja vermutlich auch bspw. Mathematiker mit der entsprechenden Zusatzqualifikation machen könnten, oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt, bei mir im Zimmer sitzt ein Mathematiker, eine Elektrotechnikerin (Schwerpunkt Signal /Bildverarbeitung) und noch ein anderer Informatiker. 
Aber wir sind ALLE durch die hatte Mathematik an der Uni. Ohne das würde die Arbeit aber auch nicht gehen. Selbst wenn du die Thematik nicht immer 100% brauchst, die Herangehensweise die man da bei gebracht bekommt ist unverzichtbar.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> und nicht nur auf den ach so guten Lebenslauf mit drölf Jahren Auslandserfahrung in Südostasien und das hohle Gesabbel der Bewerber achten. Im Nachhinein stellt sich dann raus, dass derjenige zwar gut quatschen kann, aber nix in der Birne hat. Das hat dann oft nicht viel mit dem Abschluss zu tun, denke ich.



Ich habe wirklich viele Bewerbungsunterlagen über meinen Tisch bekommen. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, der Lebenslauf war immer recht unwichtig. Ja, man hat reingeschaut, welche Ausbildung der hat und so, aber diese ganzen Sachen, die heutige Studenten meinen machen zu müssen waren immer total unwichtig. Nun arbeite ich in F&E, da sind alle promoviert und von daher kannst du deren fachliche Qualifikation eher einschätzen, wie die von einem frischen Uniabsolventen. Einstellungen sind eigentlich immer so gelaufen: eingeladen und innerhalb der ersten paar Sekunden wusste man, ob es passt oder nicht. Am Wichtigsten ist das jemand in die Gruppe passt und motiviert ist. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, wie "Störfaktoren" in der Gruppe. Aber es geht bei uns natürlich auch etwas "solider" zu.

Schaue mir gerade Endurorahmen an ....


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Stimmt... Ich hoffe ich habe mein e13 Problem gelöst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht doch gut aus  
Hast du es schon bereut oval zu fahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich dad täte, wären sie schon ab.


----------



## baloo (9. Januar 2016)

Ob Bachelor oder Master, das sind im Endeffekt nur Schlüssel um gewisse Türen zu öffnen!
Wenn du einen Studiabgänger neu ins Team bekommst, weiss der zwar viel, aber im Endeffekt muss er sich immer zuerst einarbeiten und das dauert i.d.R. so 1-2 Jahre, vorher ist man nicht richtig produktiv.
Es gibt auch Bachelor die einen richtig guten Job machen können und Master die du rauchen kannst! Und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, wichtig dass er/sie ins Team passt!


----------



## baloo (9. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn ich dad täte, wären sie schon ab.


Hast du die Absolute Black oder die Bionicon ?
Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich für die neue Saison mal wechseln soll?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2016)

Hab absolut Black

... endlich wieder Training!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

So heute kam ein Päckchen. Mein Rennradl hat einen neuen LRS bekommen. Kein high end Carbonzeugs mit eingebauter Espressomaschiene, aber wird wohl für einige Kilometer gut sein:





Eigentlich wollte ich schon vor Monaten die hintere Felge wechseln, weil die schon kaltverformt war, aber dann hab ichn nettes Angebot gefunden


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Januar 2016)

Die Ventile sind zu lang.  
...passt schon


----------



## mete (9. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nun arbeite ich in F&E, da sind alle promoviert und von daher kannst du deren fachliche Qualifikation eher einschätzen, wie die von einem frischen Uniabsolventen.



Naja, es gibt auch genug "Vollnasen", die promovieren, auch in Fachgebieten, in denen man eigentlich erwarten würde, dass das gar nicht geht. Geht aber, ziemlich oft sogar.


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Ventile sind zu lang.
> ...passt schon


Ist ganz normale Standardlänge und kam so montiert von MavicSieht vielleich aufm Foto länger aus


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt auch genug "Vollnasen", die promovieren, auch in Fachgebieten, in denen man eigentlich erwarten würde, dass das gar nicht geht. Geht aber, ziemlich oft sogar.



na ja, man schaut sich halt schon an, über was der Kandidat promoviert hat, welches Methodenwissen dazu notwendig war und inwieweit dieses für unsere Forschungsarbeit relevant ist. Von daher kann ich schon von einer Promotion auf eine fachliche Qualifikation schließen. Das ist unser Hauptselektionskriterium, wenn wir den Stapel an Bewerbungsmappen durcharbeiten. Wir schauen nicht auf die Abi-Note, Auslandspraktika, Pfadfindermitgliedschaft oder was auch immer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich schon vor Monaten die hintere Felge wechseln, weil die schon kaltverformt war, aber dann hab ichn nettes Angebot gefunden



Hatte mich schon gewundert. Wobei ich im Hinterkopf hatte, dass du wegen verschlissener Felge(n) wechseln/neu einspeichen wolltest. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Mavic-Reifen so sind...


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2016)

Ne hatte nur geschrieben, dass die hintere Felge auf ist und alle haben mich angemeckert, dass eine Felge net so schnell verschlissen ist

MOrgen werde ich den Radsatz mal testen. Bin gespannt. Die Mavic Reifen liegen bei von Mavic angegebenen 230gr in 25c und haben eine Nyloneinlage weil wegen Pannenschutz. Preislich nehmen die sich net viel mit Conti Gp 4000S II und co. Liegen so ba 35€ pro Stück...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2016)

Morgen Jungs! Heute endlich mal wieder bissle biken. Schön warm ein gepackt... Aber meine nebenhölen haben noch jede Wurzel gemerkt. Aber irgendwie muss der Schleim ja lose gerüttelt werden


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Januar 2016)

Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, dass eine lockere Runde die Nebenhöhlen besser freipustet, als alles andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2016)

Moin Jungs! Alles fit?

Bin mal gespannt wie heute hier das Wetter wird....Soll hier angeblich regnerisch werden und ich finde keinen Wetterbericht, der was anderes sagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2016)

Morgen! Hier pisst es auch wieder... aber heute ist ja Kinderturnen-Tag, also bin ich mit dem Auto @Work. Ich werde aber wohl heute abend noch die Schutzbleche am LondonRoad montieren... 

Ach ja: die BastardKefue war ein Albtraum zum einstellen... zu viele Freiheitsgrade (um das Sitzrohr drehen, hoch runter auf dem Sitzrohr, ausleger reinraus, ausleger drehen...) und recht "schmales Fenster" durch das die Kette muss. Mit dem ovalen Kettenblatt nicht so einfach. 
Als sich der Verkauefer einer passenden e13 aus dem Bikemarkt dann doch noch (nach 2 Wochen) gemeldet hat war das eine recht einfache Entscheidung  Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen schwarzen upper Slider bekommen. Aber 40Euro fuer die e13 ist sehr fair und ich habe einfach noch keine Kefue gefunden, die auch nur annaehenrd gleich solide und gut einzustellen ist.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2016)

Ebenfalls Guten Morgen. Hier schüttet es. Heute mal wieder im Büro in München, bin ich ich froh, dass ich nicht mehr jeden Tag pendeln muss.

Wochenende war trainingstechnisch nix. Frau hatte stressigen 24h Dienst, was heißt, bei mir 3 Nächte mit Nachtterror-Tochter #3. Gestern dann mal versucht auf die Rolle zu gehen, machte aber wenig Sinn.

Dafür aber im Projekt "Enduro-Urlaub-mit-den-Jungs" weitergekommen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...bei uns passt das Wetter, ich bin aber noch zu träge um das zu nutzen. 


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Guten Morgen. Hier schüttet es. Heute mal wieder im Büro in München, bin ich ich froh, dass ich nicht mehr jeden Tag pendeln muss.
> 
> Wochenende war trainingstechnisch nix. Frau hatte stressigen 24h Dienst, was heißt, bei mir 3 Nächte mit Nachtterror-Tochter #3. Gestern dann mal versucht auf die Rolle zu gehen, machte aber wenig Sinn.
> 
> Dafür aber im Projekt "Enduro-Urlaub-mit-den-Jungs" weitergekommen:


Rahmen, wo vor dem Tretlager so ein Bauch rumhängt, finde ich nicht so gut. (sei denn, der Rahmen hat einen stabilen Unterrohrschutz ala Canyon z.B.)
Damit knallt man schnell mal vor eine Stufe wenn das Hinterrad nicht hoch kommt und der Rahmen ist hin. Das nervt mich bei meinem Slide extrem. 
Ich habe neulich einen geilen Rahmen gesehen... kann aber leider nicht mehr sagen wo und wie er heißt.


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2016)

Stimmt Jens da sprichst du wahre Worte. MIr kommt gerade das Mongoose Boot r in den Sinn^^




Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatten die auch mal nen Endurorahmen in ähnlicher Form. 
Überigens gestern übern interssantes Video gestolpert. Herr Förstemann beim Kniebeugen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2016)

...stell dir vor, du wachst früh auf und hast solche Muskeln. 
Die Familie freuts, weil du alle Räder immer gleichzeitig aus dem Keller holen kannst. 
Für deine sportliche Ausrichtung wäre das tödlich. 

Er ist halt ein echter Spezialist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2016)

Ja der Gute hat auch mal gesagt, dass er extrem schnell Muskeln aufbaut. Wirklich Arme und Brust usw trainiert der garnicht, weil er sonst zu schwer werden würde. Die Ärzte vermuten bei ihm einen Myostatindeffekt...

Wenn ich so aufbauen könnte wie der wäre ich wohl einfach in ner anderen Disziplin zu Hause.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2016)

...den habe ich bestellt. 

Aber ich hatte einen anderen Eingelenker gesehen, bei dem noch eine Flasche reinpasst. Der Dämpfer liegt unter dem Oberrohr. Den hätte ich auch genommen wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Januar 2016)

Platz für eine Flasche war für mich eines der Hauptselektionskriterien. 

Das mit dem Bauch wird sich dann zeigen, ob es ein Problem ist. Mein bisheriges "Kleines Dickes", ein Remedy 2011, hat ja auch einen und da hatte ich noch keine Probleme.

Der Snabb Rahmen ist aber eh erst ab Ende Februar lieferbar, von daher habe ich noch genügend Zeit, mir das durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2016)

Steh grad inner Tanke und trink Kaffee... Hat angefangen zu regnen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2016)

Darum habe ich eben wieder Schutzbleche an das LondonRoad gebaut


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2016)

So der Regen wurd zu krass. Hab dann die 4 Stunden noch schnell auffer Rolle voll gemacht... War gut um die Füße wieder warm zu bekommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2016)

Hier hat es heute morgen auch gemacht wie ab! Aber 30 Minuten, dann warm duschen und alles zum trocknen aufhaengen... und wehe es schaltet jemand die Heizung in der Umkleide aus!!!


----------



## mountainmax (12. Januar 2016)

Mal ne Frage an euch und speziell an die mit einer freien Rolle:
Zu was für Trainingseinheiten benutzt ihr die? Grundlage? Und wie lange? Will jetzt mal wieder anfangen und habe leider arbeitstechnisch nicht die möglichkeit bei ZHelligkeit zu fahren, unter der Woche zumindest.


----------



## mountainmax (12. Januar 2016)

Andere Frage: Kommt hier denn einer aus dem Raum Heilbronn oder Umgebung?


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2016)

Zur freien Rolle kann ich dir jetzt net unbedingt was sagen. 

Grundlage auf der Rolle fahren muss man können oder eben nicht. Wenn ich Ga auffer Rolle fahre sind das mindestens gut zwei Stunden. Klar Rolle ist intensiver, aber keiner kommt auf die Idee draußen ernsthaft in ner Stunde ne vernünftige Gaeinheit fahren zu wollen...

Viele nutzen die Rolle deswegen auch für intervalltraining und schauen, dass sie die Grubdlageneinheiten iwe draußen hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Januar 2016)

Gute Morgen Allerseits 

Zur freien Rolle... 
ich denke, wenn man eine hat stellt man schneller mal das Rad drauf und fährt ein bisschen. 
Bei der Rolle muss man immer erst umbauen bis man radeln kann.... sei denn, man hat extra ein Rollenrad. 
Ich bilde mir ein,  wenn ich eine freie Rolle hätte, ich eher als auf der Rolle mal ein Ründchen darauf drehe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Januar 2016)

Als ehemaliger Bahnfahrer bin ich recht viel auf der freien Rolle gefahren. Aber eigentlich nur zum Auf/Abwärmen. Ich würde keine empfehlen, wobei ich nicht weiß, was "moderne" freie Rollen können.

a) ich finde sie saugefährlich. Ich habe erfahrene A-Nationalfahrer einen Abgang machen sehen. Das sollte man ruhig selbstkritisch mit seinen eigenen Fähigkeiten vergleichen. Ich habe mir da auch schon mal ziemlich weh getan. Gerade wenn man dann auch mal intensivere Einheiten macht, dann läßt die Konzentration schon nach. Und nur so dahin rollen, echt? Bin ja bekennender viel-Stunden-Rolle-Fahrer, aber das geht nur mit Abwechslung.

b) früher hatten die kaum Widerstand. Und die mit Bremse sind trotzdem immer durchgerutscht. Was zudem dann auch wieder zu a) führt. Ab wie schon gesagt, mein Technikstand ist > 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2016)

Freie Rolle zum warmfahren bei Crossrennen oder MTB Rennen. Sonst auch mal ne Stunde indoor mit Musik.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Januar 2016)

...weil es gerade passt 






In meinem Fall würde ich wahrscheinlich auf einer freien Rolle eher mal eine kleine Einheit einschieben...bei Sauwetter. 
Der Aufwand mit der normalen Rolle schreckt mich oft ab und ich bleibe auf der Couch sitzen.


----------



## maddda (12. Januar 2016)

Ob du nun auf der Couch sitzt und Fernsehn guckst oder ob du auf der Rolle sitzt und Fernsehn guckst is doch Jacke wie hose


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Ob du nun auf der Couch sitzt und Fernsehn guckst oder ob du auf der Rolle sitzt und Fernsehn guckst is doch Jacke wie hose


Aber die Rolle ohne draufmontiertes Fahrrad macht auch keinen Sinn. 
...ich bin wirklich faul geworden.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2016)

Ein Bild von der CX DM in Vechta

https://flic.kr/p/CucZgV


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2016)

Bist mit gefahren? Wie war es? Erzähl! 
Oder hast du unseren Sascha zu Boden geschickt?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bist mit gefahren?



Klickediklick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte einen Bericht. Keine Plazierung


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Januar 2016)

Du wolltest wissen, ob er mitgefahren sei.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Januar 2016)

War in jedem Fall eine geile Veranstaltung. Natürlich startet man da aus der letzten Reihe und natürlich verliert man extrem viel Zeit im Verkehr. 
Aber die Strecke hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht und die Strecke war zu großen Teilen komplett von Zuschauern gesäumt. Kann mich nicht erinnern schon mal vor so viel Publikum gefahren zu sein. Die Beine waren gut und ich habe mir eigentlich keinen echten Fehler erlaubt.
Nach dem Start/Ziel Bereich wurde ich vor der Überrundung aus dem Rennen genommen. Was mit den Leuten 50m vor mir passiert ist weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ist vielleicht auch schwer einzuschätzen ob jemand bis zum nächsten "Punkt" erreicht wird um aus dem Rennen aus zu steigen.
Klasse war auch, dass unser Verein sechs Fahrer am Start hatte


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2016)

da steht noch ein“erzähl“ 
DM fahren ist immer cool. eigentlich musste ich nach lohr zur xc dm...wäre mal wieder was
dm in Altstadt war Hammer!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (12. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bist mit gefahren? Wie war es? Erzähl!
> Oder hast du unseren Sascha zu Boden geschickt?


euren sascha?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2016)

weber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2016)

Boah, Amazon geht mir echt auf den Keks... Gestern 7 Artikel bestellt und darauf geachtet, dass auch wirklich alles von Amazon versendet wird und nicht von irgendeinem Drittanbieter. Außerdem *nicht* die Option „Teillieferung“ ausgewählt, damit alles zusammen ankommt und die Nachbarn nicht x Pakete annehmen müssen bzw. damit von uns keiner x mal zur Post rennen muss, die, wie jede Filiale, chronisch überfüllt ist. Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Größe des Pakets habe ich es auch nicht zur Packstation schicken lassen. Was ist? Heute bekomme ich die Versandbestätigung für EINEN Artikel und der Rest werde kostenfrei (Wie geht das bitte?), vermutlich auch in einzelnen Teillieferungen nachgeschickt. Was soll das bitte?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ich bin heute schon am Morgen nass geworden. Bin ich eher am Abend gewöhnt. 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Boah, Amazon geht mir echt auf den Keks... Gestern 7 Artikel bestellt und darauf geachtet, dass auch wirklich alles von Amazon versendet wird und nicht von irgendeinem Drittanbieter. Außerdem *nicht* die Option „Teillieferung“ ausgewählt, damit alles zusammen ankommt und die Nachbarn nicht x Pakete annehmen müssen bzw. damit von uns keiner x mal zur Post rennen muss, die, wie jede Filiale, chronisch überfüllt ist. Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Größe des Pakets habe ich es auch nicht zur Packstation schicken lassen. Was ist? Heute bekomme ich die Versandbestätigung für EINEN Artikel und der Rest werde kostenfrei (Wie geht das bitte?), vermutlich auch in einzelnen Teillieferungen nachgeschickt. Was soll das bitte?


Das soll dich abhärten für echte Probleme und von Aktuellen ablenken. 
Meine Frau hatte mal lauter Kleinkram bestellt und nicht drauf geachtet... unterm Strich hat sie mehr Porto als Ware eingekauft.


----------



## mete (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe heute mal versucht, den Garmin irgendwie sinnvoll mit der Barfly-Halterung am Mondraker zu verheiraten. Die einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit dies mit korrektem Ablesewinkel und nicht vorm Lenker zu tun, ist diese:






Hat jemand andere Ideen? Am liebsten hätte ich das Ding ja über der Ahead-Schraube, aber die K-Edge-Kappe geht wegen der im Vorbau integrierten Aheadabdeckung nicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

Klingt jetzt etwas extrem, aber ich würde hinter der Klemm/Zentralschraube im Vorbau... Richtung Sattel, ein Gewindeloch bohren (max. M4) und so eine Halterung anpassen. 




...und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband gegen verdrehen sichern. Vielleicht passt auch ein entsprechend großer O-Ring, auf dem die Halterung ringsherum aufsitzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2016)

Warum nicht vor dem Lenker?


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2016)

Vorwärtssalto-Angst?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2016)

Weil's bescheuert aussieht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Weil's bescheuert aussieht?





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warum nicht vor dem Lenker?





Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vorwärtssalto-Angst?


...das sind jetzt aber alles noch keine Vorschläge!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Weil's bescheuert aussieht?


Besser als nach hinten neben dem Lenker. 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...das sind jetzt aber alles noch keine Vorschläge!


Also ich finde das war einer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Besser als nach hinten neben dem Lenker.
> 
> Also ich finde das war einer.


...ein anderer Vorschlag als vorm Lenker... das will er nicht. 

... wie zB. ein schmutzabweisendes, atmungsaktives Armband als Garminträger. Das wär mir aber auch zu blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte aber wissen warum. Aber jetzt am PC habe ich es glaub ich gesehen:
der 520er hat Start und PauseTaste an der "Suedseite" des Geraets. Da kommt man vor dem Lenker natuerlich doof dran. Das war auch einer der Gruende, warum ich nicht wechseln wollte. Die Tasten sind beim 510er definitiv besser positioniert.


----------



## mete (13. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warum nicht vor dem Lenker?



Weil ich dort schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit abgebrochenen Mounts nach einem Sturz machen musste, außerdem ist mir der Computer dann zu weit weg, um ihn vernünftig abzulesen. An der jetzigen Position stört er nicht wirklich (da ist an meinem Flash der LO-Hebel der Lefty und den habe ich auch noch nie als störend empfunden) und er ist ganz gut geschützt, optimal finde ich es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Weil ich dort schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit abgebrochenen Mounts nach einem Sturz machen musste, außerdem ist mir der Computer dann zu weit weg, um ihn vernünftig abzulesen. An der jetzigen Position stört er nicht wirklich (da ist an meinem Flash der LO-Hebel der Lefty und den habe ich auch noch nie als störend empfunden) und er ist ganz gut geschützt, optimal finde ich es trotzdem nicht.


Sag mal, wie groß ist die Klemmschraube? M5?


----------



## mete (13. Januar 2016)

Für den Vorbau? M6. Man könnte die K-Edge Kappe oden mit einer konischen U-Scheibe und einem O-Ring draufmachen, das baut allerdings sehr hoch...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Für den Vorbau? M6. Man könnte die K-Edge Kappe oden mit einer konischen U-Scheibe und einem O-Ring draufmachen, das baut allerdings sehr hoch...


Ich würde versuchen ein Gewindeloch zu bohren, muss ja nicht tief sein. Die Halterung, die ja als Ahead Kappe dient und einen Absatz hat, mit einem O-Ring aus Gummi aufsetzen. Dadurch verdreht sich nichts und die Höhe ist nur die Halterung. 
...oder ist der Vorbau aus Carbon?


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

Wenn du es ganz flach haben willst.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ziehst du von der Halterung das Unterteil ab. 
Dann schraubst du den verbleibenden Alurand und den Plasteeinsatz mit etwas längeren Senkkopfschrauben (die kleinen) direkt auf den Vorbau. 
Dementsprechend 2 kleine Gewindelöcher bohren.


Edit 
Vorbau ist ja auch Carbon. 
...da ließen sich wunderbar 2 kleine Alugewindehülsen fast unsichtbar einkleben.




...hinter der Edelstahlschraube


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Besser als nach hinten neben dem Lenker.


Find ich eben nicht. Es sieht in meinen Augen total bescheuert aus, weil es wieder etwas ist, was hervortsteht und aus demselben Grund ist es auch unpraktisch.

So wie es jetzt ist, finde ich es auch gar nicht mal so hässlich.
Ein Bastler könnte bestimmt etwas bauen, das mit Gummis oder Kabelbindern auf dem Vorbau befestigt werden kann und eine schräge Auflagefläche besitzt, sodass der Winkel in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Find ich eben nicht. Es sieht in meinen Augen total bescheuert aus, weil es wieder etwas ist, was hervortsteht und aus demselben Grund ist es auch unpraktisch.
> 
> So wie es jetzt ist, finde ich es auch gar nicht mal so hässlich.
> Ein Bastler könnte bestimmt etwas bauen, das mit Gummis oder Kabelbindern auf dem Vorbau befestigt werden kann und eine schräge Auflagefläche besitzt, sodass der Winkel in Ordnung ist.


Mit Gummis und Kabelbinder sieht bei dem Vorbau nicht schön aus. 
Der Winkel könnte im Bereich der Aheadschraube auf dem Vorbau stimmen, so das man keinen Keil mehr braucht...so wie es aussieht?


----------



## mountainmax (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo kurze Frage an euch Bastler. Will 2x10 fahrn. Vorne mit 38/26 und hinten 11/36. Geht das mit dem kurzen X0 Schaltwerk. Fahr bisher mittellang und kumpel wechselt auf 11-fach und könnte mir günstig eines mit kurzen Käfig abgeben. Wär halt schon cool glaub ich. Bitte sagt dass es geht  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Januar 2016)

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...v_a_compatibility_map_2015_mtb_components.pdf


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2016)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage an euch Bastler. Will 2x10 fahrn. Vorne mit 38/26 und hinten 11/36. Geht das mit dem kurzen X0 Schaltwerk. Fahr bisher mittellang und kumpel wechselt auf 11-fach und könnte mir günstig eines mit kurzen Käfig abgeben. Wär halt schon cool glaub ich. Bitte sagt dass es geht  !!


Ich denke es funktioniert mit der 36er Kassette. Habe das zwar nicht schriftlich, aber meine 3fach XTR auf eine 36 Kassette fahre ich auch mit kurzem Schaltwerk. 

Kann er dir das Schaltwerk nicht erstmal zum testen überlassen?


----------



## dor michü (13. Januar 2016)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage an euch Bastler. Will 2x10 fahrn. Vorne mit 38/26 und hinten 11/36. Geht das mit dem kurzen X0 Schaltwerk. Fahr bisher mittellang und kumpel wechselt auf 11-fach und könnte mir günstig eines mit kurzen Käfig abgeben. Wär halt schon cool glaub ich. Bitte sagt dass es geht  !!



Das Geht bin ich bei 2x9 auch gefahren....mit kurzen X9 Schaltwerk! Funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2016)

Moin!

War eben gerade aufm Rennrad. War richtig winterlich. Im Schnitt 0Grad. Hat als ich wieder zu Hause war auch kurz geschneit. Die nächsten Tage ist hier erst Schnee und dann Sonne angesagt. Temparaturmässig geht's nur anscheinend erstmal runter


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bin heute morgen auch bei -5 zur Arbeit gefahren. Montag soll es bis -15 runter gehen


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2016)

Hier ist es auch ganz schön zapfig. Aber strahlend blauer Himmel.

Ich packe jetzt hier noch die Arbeit zusammen und hole dann Kinder vom Kiga ab, um sie zum Skiclub zu fahren. Würde da dann eigentlich gerne mit den Tourenski mal raufgehen, aber unten ist echt eher Wasserski. Also dann 2 h Berglauf, während die Kleinen Stanger'l-Fahren lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2016)

Besser Frost als dieses nasskalte mistwetter


----------



## maddda (14. Januar 2016)

Mittlerweile schneits hier richtig heftig. Is schon alles weiß


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2016)

Ich bin seit gut 1 1/2 Wochen nicht mit dem Rad außer Haus gewesen  Entweder war's immer nass oder glatt. Heute und vll. morgen nochmal Rolle und dann hoffentlich am WE mit dem Crosser und MTB mal wieder raus...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits 


maddda schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schneits hier richtig heftig. Is schon alles weiß


...bei uns kommt's wahrscheinlich nur als Regen an


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Ich denk ich mache in eienr Stunde Schluss und dreh noch so 2h Ga 
Musste eben noch einen neuen Steuersatz fuer den Crosser bestellen. Schoener Kack: der Ritchey Comp Hat Alu Lager... ja wirklich! und die Verrecken einem schon beim Montieren halb... jedenfalls macht der Steuersatz gut krach. 
So Probleme hatte ich noch NIE. Der nicht IS Ritchey Comp hat am Pompetamine 4 Jahre absolut ohne Probleme durch gehalten.
Nichtmal mit dem komplett offen Syntace den ich am Cube gefahren bin. Jetzt hab ich einen Pro mit StahlLager gekauft


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

Alulager oder Alu-Lagerschale?

...ist bestimmt schief eingebaut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Nope. Ist ein IS Steuersatz, sprich lager direkt in den Rahmen. Und Ritchey findet da Lager mit Aluschalen wohl ganz toll und die koenne irgendwie nix. Schief einbauen ist auch nicht, die werden ja nur von hand rein gedrueckt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

Ist das eine Adapterschale? aus Alu. 
Bei IS wird das Konuskugellager direkt in den Rahmen eingelegt? 
Beim Epic ist der Rahmen so vorbereitet, das das Konuskugellager direkt im Rahmen liegt. Das Lager selber ist aus Stahl. 




Alle Arten von Lagerschalen kenne ich nur als Aluversion.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Der Obere ist es. Ich meinte nicht die Schalen sondern das Lagergehaeuse.
Aber die Lager fallen einfach auseinader und halten nicht.
Ich hatte am Epic IS und habe am Zaboo IS. Nie Probleme.
Jetzt diesen Ritchey an meinem Crosser und am Starrbike meines Bruders: nur Schrott!
"*Beschreibung von Ritchey Comp Cartridge Steuersatz-Unterteil 1.5 Zoll Drop In - IS52/40*
Superleichtes, integriertes Ritchey Comp Cartridge 1,5 Zoll Drop In Steuersatzunterteil. Hergestellt aus Aluminium. "


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

Am Tandem habe ich die Lagerschale mit Schraubenfest in den Rahmen geklebt weil sie auch zu leicht rein ging und geknarzt hatte. 

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Lager (also das Teil mit den Kugeln  ) aus Alu ist. 

Ev. einfach das Lager mal öffnen, auch wenn neu, und schön mit Fett füllen... da hält auch das einfachste Lager. Oder das Lager bekommt irgendwo Druck und wird dadurch verspannt und fliegt auseinander. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da schnell was kaputt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2016)

So, wieder daheim. Jetzt noch etwas arbeiten.

Mädels sind hin-und-weg. Heute war auch die Jugend-Nationalmannschaft beim Skitraining. Da sind zwei große Mädels bei ihnen in der Gondel gehockt, "ganz tolle Mädchen".

Papa ist kurz zum Eckbauer rauf, 1:40 h (sorry, wieder Landschaftsbilder  ) :














Wieder alle Touristen weg, jetzt ist GAP wieder ein Altenheim mit lauter leerstehenden Ferienwohnung. Traurig. Aber irgendwie frage ich mich schon, ob wir nicht wieder in den Talkessel reinziehen sollten. Wir wohnen direkt davor.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Einkleben? Das untere Lager ist auseinander gefallen! Der innere Ring kam mir entgegen. Bei meinem Bruder das selbe am oberen Lager. So einen Schrott klebe ich doch nicht ein! Aber Ersatz ist unter Wegs. 

Ganz toll :im bikemarkt die e13 gekauft. Explizit nachgefragt, dass es dir mtb mit mehr als 50mm Kettenline ist. Geliefert bekommen angeschaut... Ist die cx!Jetzt hoffe ich er macht nicht blöde und nimmt die zurück. Toll nur: ich habe extra noch in UK einen weißen slider bestellt und habe jetzt keine Führung dafür


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Einkleben? Das untere Lager ist auseinander gefallen! Der innere Ring kam mir entgegen. Bei meinem Bruder das selbe am oberen Lager. So einen Schrott klebe ich doch nicht ein! Aber Ersatz ist unter Wegs.


Ne, nicht das Lager habe ich eingeklebt sondern nur die Lagerschale. 
Ein auseinander fallendes Kugellager hatte ich noch nicht. 
Aber bist du sicher, daß die Lagerringe aus Alu sind?... kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Du bist ja ein richtiger Glückspilz bei deinen Käufen. 
Machs so wie ich... mehrmals leicht nervend und genau nachfragen. 

Ist wie bei deinem Lagerproblem, das habe ich jetzt auch erst verstanden... bis auf das Aluthema.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Dad alu hat mich auch gewundert, steht aber in der Beschreibung. Lagerschalen zum einkleben habe ich bei is ja nicht. 

Ich habe ja ausdrücklich danach gefragt, ob es mtb oder cx ist...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim. Jetzt noch etwas arbeiten.
> 
> Mädels sind hin-und-weg. Heute war auch die Jugend-Nationalmannschaft beim Skitraining. Da sind zwei große Mädels bei ihnen in der Gondel gehockt, "ganz tolle Mädchen".
> 
> ...


Da bist du ja ein ideales Basislager für Alpentouren. 
Ne Karwendelrunde muss ich meiner Frau nochmal antun.


----------



## Till_Mann (14. Januar 2016)

Schönes Wetter habt ihr. Hier waren es heute Mittag 7°C schön mit Regen. So ein bisschen Frost wäre mal schön, von Schnee will ich gar nicht reden, den bekommen wir wohl gar nicht mehr wenn es so weitergeht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da bist du ja ein ideales Basislager für Alpentouren.
> Ne Karwendelrunde muss ich meiner Frau nochmal antun.



Ich wohne aber nur an den Bergen und nicht in den Bergen.

Karwendelrunde, da habe ich meine Frau beim Biken kennengelernt. Ich damals mit rasierten Beinen und Teamtrikot voller Elan in der Absicht die Runde in Rekordzeit zu fahren (das war noch vor Strave & Co). Tja, da überhole ich auf meinem Scott Scale das Mädel auf dem Scott Contessa. Biege dann falsch ab und sie mir blind hinterher .... in eine Sackgasse. Alles andere hat sich dann ergeben, aus der Rekordzeit wurde nichts. Jetzt sitze ich mit 3 Kindern da ... aber habe Narrenfreiheit was meinen Fuhrpark angeht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

Das falsch Abbiegen war doch Absicht. ... da kann man sich doch eigentlich nicht verfahren. 

Ich bin die Runde mit meinem Paul vor 12 Jahren bei einer Glut Hitze gefahren. 
Es ging über 3 Gipfel, wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe. 
Die zwei Mitfahrer mussten nach dem Ahornboden? abbrechen weil sie nichts mehr zu trinken hatten und total breit waren. 
Mein Junge war gerade 13 und in dem Sommer hatten die meisten kleinen Bergwirtschaften geschlossen, da sie kein Wasser vom Berg hatten. 
Wir jedenfalls über alle Gipfel und die Zwei außen rum durch's Tal. 
Wir waren trotzdem schneller.  und sahen erholter aus.

Gestanden haben wir am Kochelsee auf dem Campingplatz. 
...geiler Urlaub.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2016)

Hat dann doch heute schon mit dem draußen-Fahren geklappt  An einigen Stellen zwar noch Eis, aber läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2016)

MOrgen!

Hier schneit es immernoch. Werd jez erstmal in die Muckibude fahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2016)

Gute Morgen Allerseits 
Schnee ist nicht, aber eisglatte Wege.


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. Januar 2016)

Der Niederrhein scheint der einzige Ort zu sein wo es nicht schneit, hier ist es noch nicht einmal glatt


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich gestern "lustig" unterwegs war und Sa+So noch lustig trainieren will, habe ich heute einen Ruhetag eingelegt


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal versucht, den Garmin irgendwie sinnvoll mit der Barfly-Halterung am Mondraker zu verheiraten. Die einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit dies mit korrektem Ablesewinkel und nicht vorm Lenker zu tun, ist diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und?... biste schon am bohren?


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2016)

Ich bohre da ersteinmal nix, sondern probiere den aktuellen Stand zunächst einmal aus, dazu muss das Rad allerdings erst fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2016)

A propos Garmin: habe letztens einen Edge 25 zum Geburtstag bekommen, weil ich mir eh überlegt hatte, einen 20er zu kaufen (mein 200 ist mir für den täglichen Gebrauch zu groß und misst die Geschwindigkeit/Strecke nur per GPS).
Konfigurierbare Anzeige klingt erstmal nicht schlecht - aber die Zeit (für mich fast die wichtigste Funktion _während der Fahrt_ ) kann ich mir trotzdem nicht zusammen mit Geschwindigkeit oder anderen Parametern anzeigen lassen. Höhenmessung auch nur per GPS. Und keine Unterstützung von GPX-Dateien mehr  Jetzt darf ich die Tracks jedes Mal erst in eine FIT-Datei konvertieren. Letzteres kann der 200er besser...
So viel Gemecker, dabei bin ich das Teil noch gar nicht draußen gefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> A propos Garmin: habe letztens einen Edge 25 zum Geburtstag bekommen, weil ich mir eh überlegt hatte, einen 20er zu kaufen (mein 200 ist mir für den täglichen Gebrauch zu groß und misst die Geschwindigkeit/Strecke nur per GPS).
> Konfigurierbare Anzeige klingt erstmal nicht schlecht - aber die Zeit (für mich fast die wichtigste Funktion _während der Fahrt_ ) kann ich mir trotzdem nicht zusammen mit Geschwindigkeit oder anderen Parametern anzeigen lassen. Höhenmessung auch nur per GPS. Und keine Unterstützung von GPX-Dateien mehr  Jetzt darf ich die Tracks jedes Mal erst in eine FIT-Datei konvertieren. Letzteres kann der 200er besser...
> So viel Gemecker, dabei bin ich das Teil noch gar nicht draußen gefahren


...warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich bohre da ersteinmal nix, sondern probiere den aktuellen Stand zunächst einmal aus, dazu muss das Rad allerdings erst fertig sein.


Traust dich wohl nicht?


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Traust dich wohl nicht?


Nun, es liegt nicht an mir .


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Nun, es liegt nicht an mir .


Ich meine das Bohren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2016)

Also hier schneit es gerade wie doof... Riecht nach einem sufferfest Wochenende 
Aber die Rolle will ja auch nicht umsonst gekauft sein


----------



## maddda (15. Januar 2016)

War auch eben auffer Rolle

Hier schneit es gerade net. Is aber ordentlich was liegen geblieben...Am Wochenende habe ich immer eigentlich die kürzeren Einheiten bzw einen Regenerationstag liegen. Mache am Wochenende immer viel für die Uni, damit ich unter der Woche was mehr zeit fürs radeln hab...


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Januar 2016)

Bei mir steht für das WE auch Rolle auf dem Programm. Vielleicht Koppeltraining mit Laufen am Sonntag. Mal sehen, meine Frau hat auf Grund der zu erwartenden Schneefälle schon volles Tourenskiprogramm mit ihrer Schwester angekündigt. Die Filme habe ich mir schon rausgesucht.


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2016)

Morgen! Heute ist bei uns Männernammitach angesagt Meine Mutter ist bei meiner Oma. Vaddi und ich fahren heute erst zu Bikediscount und danach zu Conrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2016)

Ich war heute mit dem Auto zum einkaufen rutschten und heute mittag geht es auf die Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Januar 2016)

War auch gerade mit Tochter #3 im Baumarkt. Isolierungen für die Heizungsrohre im Trainingskeller kaufen. Jetzt wo die Heizung voll läuft ist da Sauna.


----------



## mountainmax (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jungs, habe mein erstes Thema erstellt. Eventuell kann mir ja einer einen hilfreichen Tip geben..  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wheeler-eagle-race-ltd-2015-mit-sram-schaltwerk.785691/


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2016)

Und ich mache seit der DM in Vechta Pause. Fühlt sich schon komisch an eine Woche gar nichts zu machen


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2016)

Jo... Stimmt vollkommen. Es fühlt sich auch komisch an, nach ein paar Malen Rollentraining wieder auf einem Rad zu sitzen, bei dem man lenken kann


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jo... Stimmt vollkommen. Es fühlt sich auch komisch an, nach ein paar Malen Rollentraining wieder auf einem Rad zu sitzen, bei dem man lenken kann



Also ich kann auf der Rolle auch Lenken


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2016)

Bringt nur nix  Mein Vorderrad steht auf dem Skyliner, daher geht's nicht mal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bringt nur nix  Mein Vorderrad steht auf dem Skyliner, daher geht's nicht mal.


...kannst ja den Vorbau lösen.


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Januar 2016)

Ich kann auf der Freien Rolle lenken


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich kann auf der Freien Rolle lenken


 Aber auch nur ein Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2016)

Ich kann auf der Rolle kotzen...  Heute haben vielleicht 2 Watt gefehlt, dann hätte ich gespeit. Morgen 2-3x ga...das wird Magenschonender


----------



## maddda (16. Januar 2016)

War bei ebay Erfolgreich. Hab für ne 240s Straightpullnabe nur 40€ inklu versand gezahlt, weil ein Endanschlag fehlte Achja natürlich die HR Nabe


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2016)

das ist geil! gratuliere

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2016)

@Comfortbiker hast du es gemerkt, dass du es in die News geschafft hast? Dein Doppel 1x11 AntriebsThread wird verlinkt


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...bei uns ist es weiß...oder fast 





...da werde ich heute meine ersten Spuren seit langem mit dem Rad hinterlassen. 

Moin Sascha, 
hatte ich noch nicht gemerkt. Hoffentlich kommt jetzt nicht wieder eine ewige Diskussion auf... "warum nimmst du nicht gleich 2fach" 

Mein neues wird ja auch wieder genauso bestückt weil es mir so super passt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2016)

Hier hat es 30cm hin geworfen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heute morgen mit dem großen ein "iglu" gebaut und gleich geht es auf die Rolle. Es ist zwar sonnig, aber gescheit ga fahren würde das draußen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

Hab die Kleine jetzt auch erstmal auf dem Schlitten durch die Gegend gezogen, währed die beiden Großen wieder in "ihrer" Welt waren. Zwillinge!

Jetzt aber draußen Schneesturm, übel. Wird auch nur Rolle werden, wenn jetzt Frau nachher von der Skitour zurückkommt. Wollte heute eigentlich 4h GA1 machen, aber nach gestern 3h SST auf der Rolle, weiß ich nicht, ob ich das heute nochmal mental gebacken bekomme.


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2016)

Heute mal wieder 4h Fatbike, Traumwetter, auf fast jedem Trail Neuschneeerlebnis, 1200hm und 60km und das mitten in Berlin .


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2016)

Herrlich, mal wieder auf dem Rad und ~500Hm genossen. 







...bei so einem Wetter natürlich das lauwarme Wasser im Rucksack. 
Die Sattelstütze lief zäh aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2016)

Haette ich auch machen sollen... aber nein. Ich dachte ich bin diszipliniert und mache sauberes Training auf der Rolle.
Aber fragt mich nicht was los war. Ich hatte irgendwelche Stoehrungen im ant+ Frequenzbereich. Weder Pulsmesser, noch eine der 3 Stages wollte stabil mit dem Garmin reden. Die Stages haben aber super ueber Bluetooth mit dem Handy kommuniziert. Nach 45 Minuten Kampf habe ich es auf gegeben und bin einfach 2h komplett nach Gefuehl gefahren.
Danach ALLES aus geschaltet (Notebook, Ventilator,... ) und siehe: 1a stabile Verbindung zum Garmin. SAUBER!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2016)

War mal wieder richtig schön draußen  
Bei zuviel Matsch habe ich nicht mehr soviel Lust draußen rumzugurken...fahre ja nicht mehr ernsthaft Wettkämpfe. 
Komischerweise habe ich mit Staub weniger Probleme. 

Hat der Lüfter dazwischen gefunkt? 

1200 Hm in Berlin ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung was es war. Nix anderst wie gestern... Aber solange werdet Stages noch garmin defekt sind ist alles OK... Morgen muss ich die Clement runter und die rara auf den LRS vom crosser machen. Die sind im Schnee besser... Da teste ich nochmal. Bin aber optimistisch


----------



## mountainmax (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute bin langsam so "gut" dass ich auf der freien an Training denken Könnte aber ohne Türrahmen Trau ich mich einfach nicht :/.
Anderes Problem, was würdet ihr tun!
Hab mir einen Wheeler eagle Race Ltd geholt aus 2015. also nur rahmen (privat) Da war ein schaltauge nur für shimano schaltwerke. Also dass ich das ohne den Hänger hinmachen kann. Wollte etzt auf sram 2x10 x0 umbauen weil ich da alles da hab. Habe auch noch shimano XT 1x11. Will aber eig mehr Bandbreite. Was wäre die günstigste Lösung, Gewicht is nich ganz so wichtig aber nicht egal. Dachte vllt an ne 11-40 Kassette und noch en 28er Blatt und dann das XT hinmachen aber hab nur den kurzen Käfig, weiß nicht ob das geht. Hiiilfeee! Andere Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Januar 2016)

1x11 xt und gut ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2016)

Aber mit den unterschiedlichen Schaltaugen für Shimano und Sram halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Mach doch mal ein Bild vom verbauten Schaltauge am Ausfallende.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2016)

ist so!

haben wir schon in einem anderen thread festgestellt.

an direct mount schaltaugen passen nur shimano schaltwerke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2016)

Krass, was man noch alles wissen müsste.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber solange werdet Stages noch garmin defekt sind ist alles OK



Das ihr da drüben im Südwesten komisches Deutsch sprecht ist ja bekannt, aber das  

Schiebe hier meinen Technologie-Frust: habe zwei Stages gekauft und insgesamt wurden die 3mal umgetauscht. Dann habe ich die eine Stages gegen Powertaps P1 Pedale ausgetauscht. Doppelt so teuer, aber seit ein paar Tagen ind die nun auch eingeschickt. Nacht ein paar Monaten auch den Geist aufgegeben. Ich kann natürlich nur Pech haben, aber ist schon armselig irgendwie. Und meinen Canyon Frust will ich jetzt gar nicht erwähnen ....

Heute 3.5 h auf der Rolle. Zu 4 hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr, habe dann lieber meiner Frau mit Kindern ins Bett bringen geholfen. Insgesamt 6.5h an dem WE im Keller gehockt .... mmmmmmmmmmm .... na, könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

Direct Schaltaugen? Was es nicht so alles gibt? Auch wieder was gelernt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das ihr da drüben im Südwesten komisches Deutsch sprecht ist ja bekannt, aber das
> 
> ...Doppelt so teuer, aber seit ein paar Tagen ind die nun auch eingeschickt. Nacht ein paar Monaten auch den Geist aufgegeben....



Wer im Glashaus sitzt und so


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Januar 2016)

und ich kann es nicht mal auf Autokorrektur schieben .... aber das wir hier im Südosten generell komisch sind, ist ja bekannt 

Winterwonderland hier!


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

Morgen!
Hihi  Ich bleib heute @home. Ich habe letzte Woche am Crosser auf RR Pedale gewechselt. Da hab ich die Shimano 0 Grad Cleats dran und irgend was hat mit der Cleatstellung nicht gepasst. Konnte gestern abend kaum noch laufen, so hatte ich Schmerzen im Aussenband. Da ich schone das Knie heute besser nochmal, dann ist es morgen hoffentlich wieder ganz weg.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Januar 2016)

heute auch Homeoffice. Montag ist normalerweise mein Bürotag, aber neute war es einfach zu kalt


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Über Nacht kam noch ein bisschen Schnee und kälter ist es auch. 
So muss es sein und hoffentlich bleibt es jetzt eine Weile, auch wenn es noch nicht zum Langlauf reicht.


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

Moin!

Hier ist Bombenwetter. Stahlblauer Himmel Heute nammitach gehts erstmal aufs Rennradl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (18. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist Bombenwetter. Stahlblauer Himmel Heute nammitach gehts erstmal aufs Rennradl


bei uns auch, aber -15° ist dann schon verdammt kalt, da gibts eine Jogging Runde


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> bei uns auch, aber -15° ist dann schon verdammt kalt, da gibts eine Jogging Runde


Da friert dir doch die Lunge ein...


----------



## baloo (18. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da friert dir doch die Lunge ein...


nicht wenn du die Luft über die Vorwärmstufe leitest ..


----------



## mete (18. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hier ist Bombenwetter. Stahlblauer Himmel Heute nammitach gehts erstmal aufs Rennradl



Habt ihr kein Eis/Schnee?


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Eis/Schnee?


Doch schnee ist da. War aber die letzten Tage nur kalt und es is nix neues dazu gekommen. Straßen sind jez frei und gestreut is auch überall

Von uns aus kann ich auch prima dann "runter" richtung Leverkusen fahren. Da liegt dann keiner, weil Leverkusen 200hm tiefer liegt als wir


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

Ich bekomme meine DuraAce Kurbel nicht mehr aus dem PF Lager am Vortrieb Crosser. Gummihammer und WD40 helfen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

Gib ihm! Kurbel + Achse = Stahl und Alu. Rahmen = Alu. Lagerschale = Plasik ... Kannst dir ausrechnen was zuerst den Loeffel reicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> nicht wenn du die Luft über die Vorwärmstufe leitest ..










Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meine DuraAce Kurbel nicht mehr aus dem PF Lager am Vortrieb Crosser. Gummihammer und WD40 helfen nicht.


Muss das Lager heil bleiben?
...entweder Säge oder Abzieher bauen. 
Abzieher...stabiler Steg mit Loch für Gewindestangen im Rahmen, außen passendes Rohr mit U-Scheibe, zwei passende Muttern...


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

Rennradkurbeln von Shimano haben für gewöhnlich kein Loch in der Kurbel.
Nach der Krafteinwirkung habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass das Lager hinüber ist. Das sandige mahlen ist weg und die Kurbel zusammengebaut, allerdings dreht sich jetzt die Welle auf dem Innenring. Ich befürchte sogar dass es den Lagersitz auf der Welle gekillt hat.

Ich werde trotzdem mal ein neues Lager bestellen und einfach hoffen - sonst hätte eine 30€ Kurbel von ebay trotzdem 4 Jahre gehalten


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich werde trotzdem mal ein neues Lager bestellen und einfach hoffen - sonst hätte eine 30€ Kurbel von ebay trotzdem 4 Jahre gehalten



Keine schlechte Quote für die Kurbel hab auch so 1-2 Teile, die ich schon seit ewigkeiten fahre. Mein SLR, der jetzt aufm Rennrad is, is schon 7Jahre in Gebrauch... Mit erstem Bezug


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

So lange fahre ich noch gar kein Rad 
Mein SLR hat aber auch den zweiten Bezug und hält sehr gut. Müsste ich dem Speedy Alcantara auch mal gönnen.
Kurbel ist zur Hälfte raus und es gibt ein neues Lager (und Schuhe, sind gerade runtergesetzt )

EDIT: Und eine neue Achse für das rechte XTR Pedal - da hat es mir diese Mutter vom Gewinde getrennt und die Lager zerstört.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

was fuer Schuhe? Wo?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

Ich habe überlesen, das die Kurbel fest ist und nicht das Lager 
Aber das Lager kommt ja dann danach. 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Gib ihm! Kurbel + Achse = Stahl und Alu. Rahmen = Alu. Lagerschale = Plasik ... Kannst dir ausrechnen was zuerst den Loeffel reicht


So würde ich dann auch erstmal weiter machen. 
Oft hilft ein kräftiger Schlag mit einem richtigen Hammer. Damit sich kein Grat an der Kurbelachse bildet... Hartholz oder einen Alublock dazwischen halten.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

Gummihammer und noch mehr Kraft hat geholfen. Jetzt steckt das Ding aber immer noch an der rechten Schale fest.
Die Kunststoff-Composit Schalen bekommt man ohnehin nicht zerstörungsfrei aus dem Rahmen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was fuer Schuhe? Wo?


Keine Sidi, also uninteressant für dich 
Wollte ich erst zeigen wenn sie da sind. Meine Northwave hat es ja halbwegs zerstört. Aber sind wieder mal Top-End Schuhe.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2016)

Abfackeln


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Gummihammer und noch mehr Kraft hat geholfen. Jetzt steckt das Ding aber immer noch an der rechten Schale fest.
> Die Kunststoff-Composit Schalen bekommt man ohnehin nicht zerstörungsfrei aus dem Rahmen.
> 
> 
> ...


die hier würde ich nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (18. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> die hier würde ich nehme.


Ich weiß nicht, bei Bekleidungskram hat mich Mavic nie wirklich überzeugt. Vielleicht hatte ich ja auch Pech, aber ein besonders hochwertigen Eindruck haben die Sachen meiner Meinung nach nicht gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

Ich kann es nur bei Schuhen beurteilen. 
Der Crossride passt und hält sehr gut.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Januar 2016)

Ach, Schuhe! Habe etwas breitere Füße, was ein Drama geeignete Schuhe zu finden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

ich hab schmale Füsse-> sidi! wobei ich auch mal ein paar Northwave testen würde.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

Die Mavic Fury hab ich zwei Jahre gefahren und dann war das Polster an der Ferse durch. Im Rennen kann ich die nicht mehr tragen, aber 2-3 Stunden auf dem Rennrad geht das noch klar. 
An den Northwave Extreme Tech sind die Schnallen fast fertig, zwei Stollen abgebrochen und ein paar dieser Mesh-Gitter eingerissen.


----------



## dor michü (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab auch Northwave, aber die Hammer SRS. Sind sehr stabile Schuhe, die Fußpassung ist halt immer so eine Sache, Sidis sind auch für meine Schmalen Füße eig. optimal. Haben aber einen Nachteil bei mir. Falls ich den Kids etwas beibringen möchte und sie danach beobachte, oder beim Wettkampf am Streckenrand, waren sie mir einfach zu steif. Und Fußschmerzen sind nicht so meins

Kalt ists bei uns jetzt auch schön geworden -10°C sind ganz schön knackig. Wochenende war bei mir nur Rolle angesagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

meine top sidi halten echt Top! aber ich fahre die auch nur im Rennen.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> meine top sidi halten echt Top! aber ich fahre die auch nur im Rennen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


Da siehst du es. Ich fahre meine Schuhe "jeden" Tag und bei jedem Wetter. Ich wechsle dafür die Socken anhand der Temperatur.
-10°C ist doch gut zum Training, war gerade 1,5h draußen


----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab ein paar Vaude Fase, das sind meine alten Rennschuhe.. die benutz ich jetzt im Training weil bequemer und n paar Mavic Rush als Rennschuhe.. da drücken mir aber nach 2 - 3 h die Füße, deswegen zieh ich die eigntl nur in Rennen an 

und seit okt 2015 ein paar Winterschuhe.. ebenfalls von Vaude.. die beste investition seit langem war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

War auch eben 3h draußen. Nach 2h mal eben beim Bäcker nen Kaffee getrunken...
Tiefste was mein Garmin gesagt hatte waren -8


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2016)

Für training hab ich noch 2 paar (langsam fertige) sidi eagle. Die die brauch ich bald mal Ersatz


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

Paar Bilder habbich mitgebracht




















Nen Stückchen radweg war dann doch etwas mit Schnee bedeckt. Aber ging. Immernoch besser als Kopfsteinpflaster..


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Januar 2016)

So ne Sonne ist schon verlockend, aber war bestimmt Arschkalt.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)




----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

Jup wenn keinen Wolken da sind dann isses immer richtig kalt. Waren zwischen -2 und -8 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

Durchschnitt -6° und Minimum bei -11°C. Gibt angenehmere Tage, vorallendingen fürs Forstautobahn Bolzen


----------



## Domowoi (18. Januar 2016)

Was habt ihr da unterm Helm an? Ich hab so einen Unterzieher aber ab so -3°C wirds trotzdem richtig kalt an den Ohren. Und viel dicker passt eigentlich nicht mehr unter den Helm.

Was macht man da? Skihelm aufsetzen?


----------



## maddda (18. Januar 2016)

Achwas einfach dran gewöhnen Skihelm wäre mir zu warm


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2016)

Buff-Tuch und das einmal umgekrempelt (sieht dann aus wie eine Mütze) hat heute super funktioniert. Geht auch über die Ohren


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2016)

So mach ich das auch.


----------



## baloo (19. Januar 2016)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da unterm Helm an? Ich hab so einen Unterzieher aber ab so -3°C wirds trotzdem richtig kalt an den Ohren. Und viel dicker passt eigentlich nicht mehr unter den Helm.
> 
> Was macht man da? Skihelm aufsetzen?


Die Rapha Wintermütze, sieht schon fast aus wie ein Skihelm!


----------



## oneeasy (19. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> die hier würde ich nehme.



wollte nur erwähnen das ich ein Mavic Schuh zurzeit im Bikemarkt anbiete.  Falls noch Interesse besteht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2016)

Bin heute seit 2 Wochen das erste Mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. -11 bis -13 ° laut Radio. Aber immer noch besser als ÖPNV 



Domowoi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da unterm Helm an? Ich hab so einen Unterzieher aber ab so -3°C wirds trotzdem richtig kalt an den Ohren. Und viel dicker passt eigentlich nicht mehr unter den Helm.
> 
> Was macht man da? Skihelm aufsetzen?



Ich habe eine Unterhelmmütze von Craft an, wenn die Temperaturen unter den Gefrierpunkt fallen. Klappt beim Training bis -10 ° auf jeden Fall gut. Für kurze Strecken (s. oben) darf es auch kälter sein.

Gestern hab' ich mich wieder "nur" auf die Rolle gesetzt, weil noch oder wieder zu viel Eis auf den Radwegen liegt und Straße leider nicht überall möglich ist. Danach war ich noch im Stadler und habe neue Pedale für's Stadtrad gekauft, damit ich für Arbeitsweg und Rolle nicht immer zwischen Klick- und Plattformpedalen wechseln muss. Und dabei gleich noch auf die Suche nach dem Rad gegangen, das mir seit einigen Tagen immer und immer wieder im Kopf herumspukt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...ich nehme auch einen zusammengefalteten Buff. 
Aber trotzdem zieht es ordentlich an den Wangen. 


oneeasy schrieb:


> wollte nur erwähnen das ich ein Mavic Schuh zurzeit im Bikemarkt anbiete.  Falls noch Interesse besteht.


Danke für den Hinweis, 
hat noch etwas Zeit weil ich die Spezis erst abfahren muss.
 Bei den Spezis geht leider nach einer Weile vorn an der Kappe die Naht auf und die kleinen Zehen wollen raus... passen tun sie super, aber an der Stelle sind sie schlecht konstruiert. 
Welche Größe haben deine?


----------



## oneeasy (19. Januar 2016)

HI,
sind Größe 44 und ich habe in normalen Schuhen 43.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2016)

oneeasy schrieb:


> HI,
> sind Größe 44 und ich habe in normalen Schuhen 43.


Wäre dann zu groß für mich. 
Für den Winter mit dicken Socken würden sie passen, aber ich habe schon warme, kuschlige Winterschuhe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bin heute seit 2 Wochen das erste Mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. -11 bis -13 ° laut Radio. Aber immer noch besser als ÖPNV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was kostet denn so ein Rad? 
In Anbetracht immer schlechter werdenden Straßen ist eine gute Federerung nicht verkehrt...auf alle Fälle gut für die Handgelenke.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2016)

Das ist das Slate mit 105er-Austattung, also mit 3000 € das günstigste Modell.


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2016)

Tut mir leid, aber das Radl gefällt mir garnicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das Radl gefällt mir garnicht


Begründung! 

In schöner Umgebung geknipst, ev. noch ne andere Farbe? wobei mir grün in einer anderen Zusammenstellung gut gefällt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Sascha, eben nebenan gesehen...


----------



## maddda (19. Januar 2016)

Der Sattel, die Sitzopsition, der positive Vorbau, das Lasso am Schaltwerk, die Reifen...

Rennrad, das ein MTB sein will oder doch ein MTB, das ein Rennrad sein will?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ja schon bissle "Lefty Fan"... aber mit dem Slate kann ich mich auch net anfreunden. Wenn Crosser dann starr, leicht und 28'!

Der Ofen ist ja geil!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Januar 2016)

Das Slate sieht eben extrem klobig aus. Fette Reifen -> okay. Dann aber der dicke Vorbau, die wulstigen STIs und noch der Sattel mit Sattelstütze + Versatz. Das Rad hat nichts mehr mit einem simplen einfach Crosser gemeinsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Januar 2016)

vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen, hätte eventuell einen 29er FS Rahmen für meine Frau gefunden (auf Canyon habe ich momentan keinen Bock mehr, was eigentlich Plan A gewesen wäre). Verstehe die Geometrietabelle in Bezug auf "Stand over height" aber nicht so ganz. Kann es sein, dass die das was vertauscht haben? Stand over height wird mit der Rahmengröße kleiner? Oder erklärt sich das über ein steileres Oberrohr bei kleineren Rahmengrößen in Kombination mit einem relativen Punkt entlang der X-Achse, wo diese Metrik gemessen wird? Stand over height ist ja nicht gerade eine normierte Größe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Januar 2016)

Ich denke auch durch das steilere Oberrohr.
Jetzt musst noch gewissenhaft das Maß deiner Frau ermitteln und sehen ob es passt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Januar 2016)

Der Testosteron Level eines Mannes korreliert negativ mit der Anzahl kleiner Kinder in der Hütte. Haben Anthropologen quer über alle möglichen Kulturen festgestellt. So viel zum Thema "gewissenhaft" ;-)

Die wichtigste Frage wäre aber schon mal mit meiner Frau geklärt: die Farbe passt. Sie versteht nur noch nicht so ganz, warum sie ein neues Fahrrad braucht. Frauen!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2016)

geiler rahmen und form...gefällt mir super...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2016)

Ja, die Kiste ist geil!  Aber ich wuerde keinen Fox Daempfer, sondern den Monarch XX verbauen. Das Teil ist geilo 

Mein Knie ist wieder in Ordnung. War wohl echt nur eine Aussenbandreizung Aufgrund nicht perfekt eingestellter Rennradcleats (0 Grad Version). Jetzt sind wieder Bike Pedale dran. Die 0 Grad RR-Cleats sind zwar hammer fuer die Kraftuebertragung, aber da hab ich lieber intakte Knie 

Mein Garmin hat auch wieder artig mit der Stages und dem Brustgurt gesprochen 

Ich muss auch sagen die -6 Grad aber pfurz trocken war angenehmer, als die nasskalte Sche*** die wir davor hatten.


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen die -6 Grad aber pfurz trocken war angenehmer, als die nasskalte Sche*** die wir davor hatten.



Das ist mir aufgefallen. Wenn es bei +6 anfängt zu regnen is man innerhalb von 15 min total unterkühlt. Da sind mir auch -6 deutlich lieber....

Hier is auch heute wieder super Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
von - fast 12'C gestern zu heute -4'C ist schon komisch. 
In Dresden sollen es -19'C werden oder sein? 

Man kann nie genug Fahrräder haben... für jede Situation das Richtige. Das erspart einem das lästige umgebaue. 
Nur Räder nehmen so viel Platz beim Parken  weg. 
Und man braucht einen Fahrradtransporthänger wenn es in den Urlaub geht... erst recht bei größeren Familien. 

Wir bräuchten noch ein leichtes, gefedertes Klapprad mit Schutzblechen und Nabendynamo... für die Pendlerin.


----------



## Der_Eric (20. Januar 2016)

Als hier mitlesender Dresdner kann ich dir sagen, dass es heute früh nur knappe -4°C waren bzw. noch sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Januar 2016)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Als hier mitlesender Dresdner kann ich dir sagen, dass es heute früh nur knappe -4°C waren bzw. noch sind.


...da habt ihr ja nochmal Glück gehabt, denn im Wetterbericht war Dresden der kälteste Ort.


----------



## maddda (20. Januar 2016)

Hier waren es heute nammitach im Schnitt -2. hab zwei Stunden wurds aufm RR schon kalt...aber ging


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2016)

ich hatte nur heute morgen 30' bei -6 und heute abend 90' bei -4  
aber ging ganz gut.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Januar 2016)

hier war es heute eigentlich recht mild. Tagsüber so -0.5°, teilweise hat es getaut. Kann das aber nur vom Kiga/Kita-Shuttle-Service berichten, zu viel Arbeit. Sitze immer noch da. Seit 3 Tagen keinen Sport, fühle mich Schei...

Morgen am Nachmittag vielleicht Skitour, wenn die Kinder ihren Skikurs haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2016)

Morgen! Heute war es ziemlich knackig: -13 Grad


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...angenehme -3'C heute. 




...meine neue Kettenpeitsche


----------



## baloo (21. Januar 2016)

Jetzt alos nicht nur "Comfortbiker" sondern auch noch "ComfortSchrauber"?!


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2016)

Top Jens!

War gerade eben aufm Rennrad. Zwar nur ca. -4,5Grad, aber dafür Waschküche...so richtig ungemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Jetzt alos nicht nur "Comfortbiker" sondern auch noch "ComfortSchrauber"?!


Dafür müsste der Griff noch gepolstert sein. 

Aber ich denke, das jetzt der Ritzelwechsel leichter geht. An den Gegenhalter habe ich ein Maulschlüssel anschweißen lassen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Januar 2016)

Tourenski machen schon auch Spass


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2016)

Ich geh jetzt dann auch bald ne Runde GA fahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt dann auch bald ne Runde GA fahren...


Hau dich nicht auf die Schnauze


----------



## baloo (21. Januar 2016)

und ich mach glaub jetzt dann was unvernüftiges und meld mich für den Grand Raid an !


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> und ich mach glaub jetzt dann was unvernüftiges und meld mich für den Grand Raid an !


Und ich nehme an, volles Programm


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2016)

hier ist es eigentlich alles frei


----------



## baloo (21. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und ich nehme an, volles Programm


wenn schon ...!!!
Die Schmerzen sollen ja erst nach 100km anfangen !!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> wenn schon ...!!!
> Die Schmerzen sollen ja erst nach 100km anfangen !!!!


Ne, die kommen schon nach 70... 
sind dann aber bei 90 wieder weg. 
...den letzten Buckel nimmst du nicht mehr real war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Januar 2016)

Drecksskischuhe ........... Blasen, riesengroße Blasen. Der ganze Fuß eine einzige Blase. Das Runterfahren war kein so großes Vergnügen.

Grand Raid, wollte ich auch mal wieder machen, aber auf dieses blöde Schiebestück das 500 hm Geröllfeld rauf habe ich keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2016)

Der steht auch noch auf der todo... 
So knapp 1:50h Base bei -6,war aber gut zu fahren.


----------



## mountainmax (21. Januar 2016)

Fahrn von euch auch welche so kleinere REnnen mit wie in Waldkatzenbach (Anfang Mai) oder Ketterer Marathon z.B.?
Glaub ich hab Infektmäßig einen Rückfall...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2016)

Kleiner? Münsingen... Tälercup...


----------



## mountainmax (21. Januar 2016)

Ah Münsingen im Frühjahr? Wo auf ich immer Kaufmann mitfährt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2016)

Genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Januar 2016)

Dann mal die Frage in die Runde, wurde ja schon mal kurz angerissen vor ein paar Wochen, wie schaut die Rennplanung aus.

Immer Langstrecke:

Fix sind

Kempten
Kaufbeuren
Tegernsee
Oberammergau (Heimrennen!!!! Die letzten 2 Jahre jeweils versagt)
Alb Gold Trophy
Ziemlich fix

Montafon
Eventuell

Neustadt/W
Inzell


----------



## mountainmax (21. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr nicht so große Rennen, vllt kennt die ja trotzdem jem.
Münsingen ( im Frühjahr)
Waldkatzenbach
Ketterer Bikemarathon
2-3 Rennen vom Rosbacher Cup
Nordheim bei Heilbronn 
Neckarsulm BikeMax Marathon
Spiegelberg Marathon


----------



## baloo (21. Januar 2016)

nur die Grossen
- Riva (Grande)
- Black Forest
- Säntis Challange (RR)
- Appenzeller Rundfahrt (RR)
- Engadiner Radmarathon (RR)
- Iron Bike Ischgl
- Grand Raid
- National Park (e.v.)
- Furtwangen
- Iron Bike Einsiedeln
immer Lang.


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2016)

Nachdem das beim Cross mit den 24/18 Speichen und Disc so gut funktioniert hat in den letzten beiden Jahren, habe ich mir jetzt nach derselben Taktik mal auch einen Straßenlaufradsatz für den Crosser zusammengebastelt. 20° vorn, 24° hinten (Naben 40°/48°), Felgen sind 38mm hoch. Von RR-Reifen habe ich keine Ahnung, habe einfach mal die Conti Force/Attack genommen. Achso, die White Industries Naben sind ein echter Tipp, gibt es zwar nur in poliert und schwarz, aber es sind serienmäßig Enduro Bearings verbaut und die Verarbeitungsqualität ist echt super, auf alle gängigen Achsstandards umrüsten geht auch. Sind nur ein wenig teurer als Hope.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Sieht geil aus 

Mein Programm fuer 2016 ist soweit:
IceRider (nicht 100%)
Muensingen
TaelerCup Hausach
WorldSeries Singen
BadWildbad
Worldseries Sella Ronda
TaelerCup Muenstertal (nicht 100%)
TaelerCup Freiburg
WorldSeries M3 Montafon
Neustadt
Worldseries Obwalden
Worldseries Ornans
KandelCup (eventuell)
Dann hab ich 2016 fertig


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Wenn ich die Termine sehe wird es wieder viele Berichte geben.


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2016)

Moooin!

So Felgenmässig kam bei mir gerade auch was an Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Nabe...die lässt noch auf sich warten.

Gleich gehts erstmal zusammen mit Vaddi aufs Rennrad


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2016)

mhhh.. X0 kurbel behalten und auf nen X9 stages warten.. oder auf XT umbauen und im BM zuschlagen?
ich bin mir nicht sicher.. eigntl is die X0 kurbel schon geil. aber XT is auch nicht soo viel schwerer.. und ich will leistungsmessung am rad 

Kann man nen XT M780 Kurbelarm an ne SLX/Deore Kurbel bauen?


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2016)

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?

In Shimano Schuhen fühlen sich meine Füsse immer schnell wohl


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub ich wuerde auf die XT gehen. Der Preis ist ok und Stages sind jetzt noch soooo das Produkt was so oft im BM verkauft wird.
Zudem finde ich die GXP Lager zum kotzen! Ich habe mit meiner X9 am Zaboo so lange aerger gehabt, bis ich ein ResetGXP verbaut habe. Jetzt ist erstaunlich lange Ruhe. Vorher sind mir gefuehlt im 5 Minuten Takt die Lager verreckt. Aber sicher schneller als die Batterie der Stages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (22. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?
> 
> In Shimano Schuhen fühlen sich meine Füsse immer schnell wohl


Bei mir ist auch was Neues auf der Post allerdings fürs RR.


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das nicht gehen?
> 
> In Shimano Schuhen fühlen sich meine Füsse immer schnell wohl



sehr geile schuhe!
hatte ich auch schonmal dran überlegt. aber passende socken brauchst du noch 

ich denke ich werds auch mit der xt machen.. dann noch ne SLX oder so für den crosser kaufen und die X0 verkaufen, dann passts auch preislich alles


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2016)

Welche sind denn die passenden? Das sind unsere Vereinssocken, die konnte ich mit den Northwaves nicht tragen.
NW Größe 43 fast zu groß, Shimano 44 genau richtig


----------



## BENDERR (22. Januar 2016)

na ich würd sagen, alle schwarzen socken die nen langen schaft haben


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2016)

die socken habe ich auch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Jaaa Mann! Endlich hab ich am beiden Bikes perfekt passende e.13!









Sollte jemand noch eine geile Kettenführung für den crosser brauchen. Da der "nette geselle" sich weigert die e.13 cx zurück zu nehmen, würde ich sie zu nem Spot Preis hier weiter geben. 

Der Typ ist aber der Hammer. Er hat zugegeben, dass er wusste das sie nicht an ein mtb passt. "ihm ging es genauso"... Und ich hab explizit nach mtb und Kettenline >50mm.
Echt top!  Aber nein Verkauf von privat, Pech. Ich verkauf in Zukunft xtr Schaltwerke und verschicke deore... Da gibt es einen Unterschied? Wusste ich nicht. Verlauf von privat. Pech!


----------



## Crimson_ (22. Januar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die socken habe ich auch.


Bist ja auch in Neheim gefahren


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2016)

@ sascha

das ist vorsatz. 
von daher spielt es keine rolle ob privat oder sonst was.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Klar ich kann versuchen ihn wegen 40€ verklagen.
Aber recht hast du natürlich. Aber ich werde ihn melden, dann ist er wohl sofern Account los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2016)

kannst ihn wenigstens, und mit gutem grund, negativ bewerten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Schon passiert  geil ist auch, dass er maximal alle 5 Tage mal reagiert...  Aber egal. Wenn Sie jemand will, melden! 
Ich denk auch nicht drüber nach, wie viel der Spass gekostet hat, bis ich die passende Führung in schwarz hatte. 
Ich freu mich einfach das es jetzt passt


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2016)

welche kettenlinie hast du denn?

habe momentan 48 mm und hinten eine 9fach kassette.
das geht gerade so mit der xcx high mount.

bei einer 10fach kassette würde es schleifen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub genau dafür ist sie kannst ja mal auf der e13 Seite den genauen wert nachschauen.


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jaaa Mann! Endlich hab ich am beiden Bikes perfekt passende e.13!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er muss sie zurücknehmen und gut. Hat ja nicht den Gegenstand den er beschrieben hat geliefert.  Naja bei 40€ hast du wohl leider pech

Hier schüttet es jetzt extrem und wir haben minusgrade. Sprich eisregen


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Januar 2016)

Ihr habt ja recht. Sag ich ja auch aber um ernsthaft was zu bewegen ist der Streitwert zu niedrig 
Ich bin auch noch gespannt ob ich morgen ga auf der Rolle oder im freien mach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Januar 2016)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass sind die Geschichten, die mich von Privatkäufen abschrecken. Auch wenn es nur "kleinere" Beträge sind, ärgern tut man sich trotzdem (zumindest ich). In all den Jahren des Online-Shoppings habe ich bisher erst einmal ein Problem mit einem gewerblichen Verkäufer gehabt (der saß zufällig in Freiburg), sonst ist echt immer alles korrekt abgelaufen. Versuche aber auch als Kunde korrekt zu sein. Mein Bruder hat einen Online-Shop, 95% aller Kunden sind echt o.k., die restlichen 5% kosten ihn alle Nerven, die er noch so hat. Der erzählt mir Geschichten ....

Heute Koppeltraining, 3 h Berglauf und 1 h Rolle. Beim Laufen mal wieder so ein Hund bzw. Hundehaltererlebnis gehabt. Weiß echt nicht, bin ja selber mit Hund aufgewachsen, aber es gibt schon Idioten


----------



## maddda (22. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> . Mein Bruder hat einen Online-Shop, 95% aller Kunden sind echt o.k., die restlichen 5% kosten ihn alle Nerven, die er noch so hat. Der erzählt mir Geschichten ....


Glaub mir das ist bei einem normalen Laden oder Handwerksbetrieb net anders...


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Januar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Glaub mir das ist bei einem normalen Laden oder Handwerksbetrieb net anders...



das glaube ich dir sehr gerne. Meine Schwiegereltern haben einen klassischen Familienbetrieb am Ort. Da brauchst du schon starke Nerven!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...da hat's doch wirklich nochmal vorm Tauen geschneit.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2016)

Ein neues DA-Lager funktioniert wieder einwandfrei mit der alten Kurbel im Crosser


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2016)

Sag ich doch  
Ich war 150' auf der Rolle GA fahren. Hatte nach der Woche keine Lust auf drausen 
Mal sehen wie es morgen Mittag ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2016)

Hier sind es 6°C und Regen, wenn ich mit dem Crosser fertig bin probiere ich die Schuhe auch mal Indoor auf der Rolle aus.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Januar 2016)

Sind die Schuhe eigentlich in einer E Größe? Hätte mir die evtl auch überlegt.


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2016)

E Größe?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2016)

extra breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (23. Januar 2016)

Dürften die normalen sein.


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2016)

Heute wohl das letzte Mal 4h/1000hm mit dem Fatbike. erst Schnee, dann Graupel, dann Regen und jetzt sind +2°C, morgen soll es den ganzen Tag bei Plusgraden regnen, bäh .


----------



## baloo (23. Januar 2016)

Heute morgen Regen, am Nachmittag dann Sonne! 
Dann gleich die schmalen Latten montiert und zwei Stunden durch die Winterlandschaft gegleitet. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Januar 2016)

...geglitten


----------



## mete (24. Januar 2016)

So, jemand Bock auf Manowar am Mittwoch im Tempodrom? Ich habe leider ein überschüssiges Ticket .


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2016)

Bock ja, ist aber etwas weit


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Januar 2016)

Mmmmm ... was ist denn das für eine Veranstaltung? 







wusste nicht, dass die noch leben. 

Heute 3 h auf der Rolle und dabei auf amazon The Wolf of Wall Street angeschaut. Wirklich empfehlenswert. Allerdings "Viewer discression advised" ... "some" nudity and substance abuse shown. Also die Rolle nicht im Wohnzimmer vor den Kindern aufstellen.


----------



## maddda (24. Januar 2016)

Jup der is wirklich top der Streifen


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Heute wohl das letzte Mal 4h/1000hm mit dem Fatbike. erst Schnee, dann Graupel, dann Regen und jetzt sind +2°C, morgen soll es den ganzen Tag bei Plusgraden regnen, bäh .



Hat nicht geregnet 
War dann mit dem Crosser draußen. In Brandenburg lagen noch gut Eis und Schnee im Wald, was ich anhand der Radwege etc. nicht erwartet hätte. Da habe ich mich wieder gefragt, wieso Crosser im Winter so beliebt sind - auf Schnee und Eis eiere ich mit der Kiste nur umher...

Manowar hätte ich von dir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Januar 2016)

Das andere auf amazon, was gerade für mich Rollenmaterial ist, ist TURN: Washington's Spies. Eine Serie, die im amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg spielt. Nicht schlecht gemacht und man möchte immer die nächste Folge sehen. Was für Rollentraining nicht schlecht ist.

Meine Frau zieht sich auf der Couch The Shannara Chronicles rein .... mmmm .... man muss ja nicht den gleichen Seriengeschmack haben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich wieder gefragt, wieso Crosser im Winter so beliebt sind - auf Schnee und Eis eiere ich mit der Kiste nur umher...



hier bei mir ist Schnee und Eis wirklich ein regelmäßiges Thema. Deswegen habe ich einen billigen 26er Rahmen zu einem dedizierten Hardcore-Winter-Bike aufgebaut. Also mit Spikes und allem. Finde es auch immer lustig, wenn du Sportkollegen auf der Straße siehst, auf Bikes, die sie wohl in den 80ern gekauft haben. Wintermaterial!


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Januar 2016)

1x12 von SRAM?

http://www.inside-mtb.de/news/srams-neuer-1x12-antrieb/


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram-x01-12-fach-mit-10-50t-kassette-2017.786554/#post-13535810


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2016)

Es wird immer absurder. Da kann man doch bestimmt noch ein paar neue Standards etablieren. Ein neuer Freilauf und Spezialketten, für die man auch spezielle Sram-Kettenblätter benötigt, die analog zu den Kassetten exorbitant verteuert werden.

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand den Sigma Rox 10.0? Der Edge 25 geht höchstwahrscheinlich zurück. Auch wenn man einem geschenkten Gaul ja nicht ins Maul schauen sollte. Aber das Ding ist halt fast unbrauchbar.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich auch wie das mit Kettenbreite und Freilauf geloest sein soll. Einen neuen Freilauf werden sie ja wohl nicht sofort nach dem xd hinterher schieben... 

Sigma Rox? Kollege hat ihn und koennte kotzen! Seine Lampe stoehrt den Puls Empfang.
Ich wuerde aktuell einen 520er (oder 510er) von Garmin nehemen, wenn ich mit Wattmessugn fahren will. 
Wollte ich ihne Wattmessung fahren haette ich den 25er. Auf die Handy Kopplung wuerde ich nicht mehr verzichten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (25. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Manowar hätte ich von dir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet



Ich habe die Karten geschenkt bekommen, leider ist eine übrig...ist sonst auch nicht so mein Genre, aber anschauen kann man sich's bestimmt mal .


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch wie das mit Kettenbreite und Freilauf geloest sein soll. Einen neuen Freilauf werden sie ja wohl nicht sofort nach dem xd hinterher schieben...
> 
> Sigma Rox? Kollege hat ihn und koennte kotzen! Seine Lampe stoehrt den Puls Empfang.
> Ich wuerde aktuell einen 520er (oder 510er) von Garmin nehemen, wenn ich mit Wattmessugn fahren will.
> Wollte ich ihne Wattmessung fahren haette ich den 25er. Auf die Handy Kopplung wuerde ich nicht mehr verzichten wollen.



520er o. ä. sind mir zu groß (hab' ja noch den 200er). Das Ding soll einfach nur meinen alten VDO HC 12.6 ersetzen und problemlos an mehreren Rädern nutzbar sein und eben GPS haben (olay, ein Rox 10.0 wird auch nicht kleiner sein...).

Den Edge 25 habe ich ja, deswegen frage ich. Kann man den nicht auch mit Leistungsmessung benutzen?

Ich kann dir ja mal ein paar Nachteile nenne (hatte einige letztens schon hier beschrieben): proprietärer Strom-/Datenanschluss, kein Rad 1, 2 etc., keine *wirklich* frei konfigurierbaren Menüs, keine GPX-Unterstützung mehr, Tracks lassen sind nicht einfach aufs Gerät kopieren (auch nicht in den Ordner „Newfiles“ (anscheinend nur mit Garmin Connect, aber ich will nicht für jeden Furz irgendwo ein Konto haben), die Sensoren sind arschteuer, Höhenmessung nur per GPS, ...
Ob irgendwas den Empfang des Brustgurts stört, wäre mir egal - benutze ich eh nicht.
Ich habe mir irgendwo alle Minuspunkte aufgeschrieben...


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2016)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie groß der hier ist, aber preislich ist der halt sehr interessant. Und hat alles:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/12/22/bryton-makes-gps-tracking-simple-with-rider-100-310/

ohne Zubehör für 80 Euro: http://www.bike24.de/p1155268.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2016)

Dazu wären natürlich Erfahrungsberichte gut... Auf den ersten Blick sieht das Teil aber ganz interessant aus. Von der Größe (beim Bikerumor-Link ist ja auch ein Bild vom Computer auf dem Vorbau) her sollte das Gerät in etwa dem Edge 200 entsprechen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2016)

Ach du hast den 25er? Ok. Du willst Tracks fahren, aber nicht so gross wie 510/520? Das wird aber dann komisch mit dem Anzeigen.
Watt willst du auch?
ICH an deiner wuerde mir dann den 520er kaufen. Die Groesse brauchst du halt eigentlich zum nach Tracks fahren. Du kannst richtige Karten drauf machen...
Ach ja zum Tracks drauf werfen. Ich hab noch nie Touren runtergeladen und nachgefahren. Was ich allerdings ab und zu mache ist mir im Connect Strecken zusammen klicken und dann fahren. Aber eigentlich nur, wenn ich in den 2 riesen Flachland Waldstuecken hier mit gefuehlten 3.000.000 kleinen Trails fahren will. Da kann man sich sonst nur verfahren


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2016)

Beim 20er und 25er gehen keine PM, nur Pulsmesser. Soll es denn ein GPS-Computer sein? Wenn nicht, bei o-synce gibt es auch kleine Computer für Leistungsmessung (Macro-X).


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Beim 20er und 25er gehen keine PM, nur Pulsmesser. Soll es denn ein GPS-Computer sein?


Ja



mete schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, bei o-synce gibt es auch kleine Computer für Leistungsmessung (Macro-X).


Keine Leistungsmessung vonnöten. Selbst Tritt- und Herzfrequenz sind unnötig für mich. War nur auf Saschas Einwand mit der Leistungsmessung bezogen.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach du hast den 25er? Ok. Du willst Tracks fahren, aber nicht so gross wie 510/520? Das wird aber dann komisch mit dem Anzeigen.


200 und seit Neuestem den 25. Größe reicht aus. Hat beim 200er bisher auch immer ausgereicht und da ist das Display nicht viel größer.
Mache ich nicht allzu oft, in unbekannten Gegenden kam ich aber bisher auch ohne Kartendarstellung sehr gut klar. Aber der 200er ist halt absolut kein Tachoersatz.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Watt willst du auch?


Nein, s. o.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ICH an deiner wuerde mir dann den 520er kaufen. Die Groesse brauchst du halt eigentlich zum nach Tracks fahren. Du kannst richtige Karten drauf machen...


Nicht nötig, s. o. Außerdem: viel zu teuer. Ich will den 25er nur umtauschen und nicht das Doppelte drauflegen.




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja zum Tracks drauf werfen. Ich hab noch nie Touren runtergeladen und nachgefahren.


Ich aber wie gesagt. Kroatien, Gardasee, Harz, Teneriffa - überall dort, wo ich Rad fahren wollte und mich nicht auskannte und keine Lust hatte, planlos herumzueiern. Und, wieder wie gesagt, kein Garmin Connect, nur um Tracks zu übertragen und Routen zu planen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Bei mir werden die Geräte und Displays immer größer, seitdem ich eine Lesebrille brauche. ...bräuchte eigentlich Sprachausgabe. 

So, der Schnee ist nun auch wieder weg und zum Glück ohne Glatteis.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2016)

@lupus_bhg darum habe ich ja geschrieben, was ich machen wuerde


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> .
> Mache ich nicht allzu oft, in unbekannten Gegenden kam ich aber bisher auch ohne Kartendarstellung sehr gut klar. Aber der 200er ist halt absolut kein Tachoersatz.
> 
> 
> Ich aber wie gesagt. Kroatien, Gardasee, Harz, Teneriffa - überall dort, wo ich Rad fahren wollte und mich nicht auskannte und keine Lust hatte, planlos herumzueiern. Und, wieder wie gesagt, kein Garmin Connect, nur um Tracks zu übertragen und Routen zu planen.



Kommste nun klar oder nicht? 

Fahr doch einfach immer zu zweit... und lässt den Anderen das Navi schleppen, egal wie groß das Teil ist. 

Ohne ordentlich Kartendarstellung und Hochladefunktion geht bei mir nichts mehr. Mit Connect kommt man auch einigermaßen klar, ist bei mir nur etwas zäh da ich noch kein schnelles Internet habe. 
Ab Juni , dauert noch ein wenig, habe ich dann Hybrid.... 16000, besser als 800 allemal.


Edit 
neues Bild... da ich auf Tapatalk immer die 4 Kerle auf dem Schirm hatte. 





...ich hoffe die sind jetzt weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2016)

aber ein Fahrrad mit Katzenaugen und Hörnchen ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung ...

zudem versperrt die Frau da den Blick auf das Fahrrad


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2016)

das ist ein 2007 Scott Scale 70, hier mal ein besserer Blick drauf


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> aber ein Fahrrad mit Katzenaugen und Hörnchen ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung ...
> 
> zudem versperrt die Frau da den Blick auf das Fahrrad



Ist deine Frau nicht auch Scott gefahren... da war dir das Rad bestimmt auch Rille. 

Edit 
...deswegen hast du dich verfahren... hätte jeder so gemacht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2016)

ganz ehrlich, mir ist damals zuerst das Fahrrad aufgefallen ... was wohl auch der Grund dafür war, warum es dann alles so ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, mir ist damals zuerst das Fahrrad aufgefallen ... was wohl auch der Grund dafür war, warum es dann alles so ausgegangen ist.


Bei mir wär's andersrum und erklärt jetzt auch, warum dir die Reflektoren eher auffallen als die goldenen Adiletten.


----------



## maddda (25. Januar 2016)

Moin!

Bin heute mitm Rennrad nach Düsseldorf gefahren und war zum Feierabend von Vaddi dann da. Dann hat er mich wieder mit zurück nach Hause genommen


----------



## BENDERR (25. Januar 2016)

das war aber nett von ihm


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

Ahhh eine wohltat wieder mit normalen Handschuhen zur Arbeit fahren zu koennen... die Bremsen mal nicht nur on/off zu fuehlen... herrlich! 
Schoen ueber 0 Grad am fruehen Morgen


----------



## maddda (26. Januar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das war aber nett von ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Hier sind es schon reichlich 7 Grad +  
...also schnell das Wetter nutzen und das Salz von den Rädern schrubben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

Hier auch so knapp unter 10°C, der ganze Schnee wieder weg.

Heute kommen endlich wieder meine Powertap P1 Pedale zurück. Haben nach nur ein paar Monaten den Geist aufgeben, irgendwie bekommt man echt nur noch unausgegorenen Elektronikschrott. Kunden als Beta-Tester.

Verfolge aber das DPD Live-Tracking schon aufgeregt, dann kann ich heute gleich mal wieder einen Stufentest auf der Rolle fahren.

@nopain-nogain , Du kannst hier doch auch noch ein Häckchen setzen? www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-welchen-powermeter-faehrst-du-am-mtb.786812/


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

Da fehlt die Option: Trainignsrad, Wettkampfrad und Crosser  Ne ohne scherz, meiner Meinung nach macht es dann richtig Sinn, wenn man es ueberall hat und nach Moeglichkeit immer die Gleiche... mich juckt es gerade die XT am Scalpel durch die CarbonStages mit nem X0/XX1 Arm zu ersetzen... mal meinen Dealer fragen, was er will.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

ging ja eigentlich auch eher darum, mal einen MTB-Leistungsmesser-Technik Thread hier zu haben

bei meinem Setup, MTB Stages, Rennrad/Crosser Powertap P1, Kickr habe ich den Vorteil, dass ich alles drei gleichzeitig fahren kann. Ich kann so dann die einzelnen Werte recht gut in Kontex setzen. D.h. ich weiß, dass meine x Stages-Watt ungefähr y P1 Watt sind und wiederum z Kickr Watt sind. Passt eigentlich ganz gut, ist nur nicht über den ganzen Wattbereich konstant. Gerade beim Kickr kriegt man dann auch eine Drift rein, wenn man länger auf der Rolle sitzt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

Oder man hat immer das gleiche System und vergleicht Aepfel mit Aepfeln... wobei eine Quarq xx1 schon geil waere


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

das wäre aber dann schon sehr langweilig, wenn man keine Daten analysieren könnte.

und ich muss aber schon sagen, durch die P1 habe ich gelernt, dass ich entlang des Watt-Spektrums ein stark variierende L/R Disbalance habe. Während meine FTP 50:50 ist, habe ich in unteren Bereichen bis zu 20% Unterschied. Das ist schon was. Also während der Fixpunkt für die Zonen richtig ist, stimmen die Bereiche darunter nicht. Bei nur Stages würde ich zwar Äpfel mit Äpfel vergleichen, nur würden sie ziemlich unterschiedlich schmecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

Ja, aber fuer mich ist es ein Werkzeug und keine Wissenschaft. Das muss funktionieren und ich moechte nicht alzu viel (trainings)Zeit in die Analyse investieren.
FTP messen -> Bereiche definieren -> Trainieren nach den Bereichen -> nach 6-8Wochen von neuem.
Zusaetzliche Analyse mache ich nur bei Rennen, oder besonderen Trainingseinheiten. Ich schaue noch Fitness, Form und Ermuedung an (Strava premium reicht mir da).
Re/Li Unterschiede usw interessieren mich nicht, da ich sie nicht "in der Hand" habe und sie ja bei jedem Rad gleich sind.
Ich versuche einfach so viel wie noetig, aber so wenig wie moeglich da "rum zu doktern". Ich glaube bis ich an die Grenzen, was ich mit diesem Ansatz ereichen kann komme,... da kann ich noch 1-2 Jahre trainieren


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

In Golden Cheetah einen xy-Scatter Leistung vs. L/R anzeigen lassen ist jetzt nicht soooo große Wissenschaft 

aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

GC werfe ich nur fuer Rennen an. Ich muss sehr viel Planung spontan machen... Termine bei der Arbeit, Family... kurz in dei Diagramme bei Strava schauen, mein Plan im Kopf + die grobe Bloecke Planung (Base, Build, usw nach Friel)... das muss ich spontan und auch hier @ work machen koennen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

habe meine GC Files auf Google Drive liegen, GC ist auf dem Heimrechner und dem Arbeitsrechner installiert. Funktioniert ganz gut. Software auf Arbeitrechner installieren ist aber vermutlich nicht in allen Firmen möglich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

Koennte ich,... will und brauch ich aber auch net. Wie gesagt, bis ich an die Grenzen meies jetzigen Herangehens komme ist noch etwas Luft... und wenn das so ist nimm ich glaub ich wieder nen prof. Trainer, der sich drum kuemmert 

Der Vorteil den ich aktuell fuer mich mit Leistungsmessung sehe ist:
- ich kann Intervalle viel sauberer fahren
- ich kann sehr gut oft und umsonst Leistungskontrolle machen (FTP Test)
- ich habe ein sehr gutes Maas fuer die Trainingsbelastung und damit auch meine "Auslastung"
- ich kann bei Rennen sehr genau das Tempo "dosieren". Ich tendiere da gerne zu "Blutrausch Aktioenen" 
- fuer GA Einheiten habe ich genaues Pacing.

"Mehr" Nutzen habe und erhoffe ich mir aktuell nicht


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

bei mir kommt noch "Rolleneinheiten lassen sich besser strukturieren" dazu, was die "Erträglichkeit" ziemlich erhöht

Gerade sind die P1 gekommen. Wurden jetzt auch einfach gegen neue getauscht. Hoffentlich beginnt jetzt nicht das gleiche Spiel, wie mit meiner Stages, welche 2mal getauscht wurde, bevor ich eine funkitionierende bekommen habe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2016)

Das ist echt aergerlich... aber da hab ich 3x wohl Glueck gehabt... da muss ein anderer ja einfach Pech haben, rein statistisch 
Hier scheitn die Sonne, hat so was um die 15Grad und ich geh um halb 4 schon Base fahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2016)

Wie lange halten bei euch elektronische Geräte? 
Zur Zeit gehen mir tierisch die Ausfälle auf den Zeiger, immer nach der Garantie. 
Ich habe noch Geräte aus DDR Zeiten in Gebrauch... da geht nichts kaputt.  ... das soll ein Grund des Untergangs gewesen sein... 

Jedenfalls ist jetzt mal wieder die Außeneiheit von der Wetterstation ausgestiegen. :mist:
Genauso wie Steckerlader, die halten auch nicht lange. 
Können könnten Sie, aber sie wollen nicht. 
Passt irgendwie nicht zu unserer Politik, die ja so Umwelt- und Rohstoffschonend daher kommen will.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Januar 2016)

ja, kenne ich. Unsere elektrischen Zahnbürsten (meine Frau besteht auf so teure von Phillips) halten genau 2 Jahre + x Tage (mit x nicht sehr groß). Einmal hatten wir Glück und die Zahnbürste ist eine Woche vor Ablauf der Garantie verreckt. Dann ist gerade unser recht teurer Wasskocher von WMF verreckt. Usw. usw.

Ich glaube gar nicht, dass da Absicht dahinter steckt. Wird halt billig produziert.


----------



## maddda (27. Januar 2016)

Moooin!

Gestern Abend noch was nettes eingespeicht: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Zentriert werden muss noch. Darauf hatte ich gestern keinen Bock mehr^^

Gut, dass die Nabe noch da ist. Lag als Warensendung einfach vor der Haustür Die Herausforderung wird jetzt eine weiße DT Swiss Straightpullnabe mit 6-Loch Aufnahme und Steckachse fürs VR zu bekommen. Gibts nemmich eigentlich nur in Spline Laufrädern...





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ja, kenne ich. Unsere elektrischen Zahnbürsten (meine Frau besteht auf so teure von Phillips) halten genau 2 Jahre + x Tage (mit x nicht sehr groß). Einmal hatten wir Glück und die Zahnbürste ist eine Woche vor Ablauf der Garantie verreckt. Dann ist gerade unser recht teurer Wasskocher von WMF verreckt. Usw. usw.
> 
> Ich glaube gar nicht, dass da Absicht dahinter steckt. Wird halt billig produziert.


Ha hab den Artikel doch noch gefunden. Seite 2 mal durchlesen: http://www.wiwo.de/erfolg/trends/werner-knallhart-acht-cent-pro-zaehneputzen/12503496-2.html

Ich bleib bei meiner klassischen Schrubbürste. Dann kann man sich auch noch Zahnpasta mit Streifen leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2016)

Morgen Jungs! Sieht gut aus. Das mit der Vorderradnabe wird echt Spannend 

Zum Thema elektrische Zahnbuerste: mir ist meine heute morgen runtergfallen und hat nen fetten Riss im Gehaeuse... ich denk ich stelle wieder auf Handarbeit um 
Training gestenr war top: 2h nach der Arbeit in der Sonne bei 12Grad


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

...ist schon Frühling oder was? 

Ich sage ja immer, den Krempel braucht kein Mensch, wenn meine Frau durch ein Einrichtungshaus streift und auf Beute aus ist. 
(guter Link, Philipp  ) 

Übrigens haben sie innerhalb einer Woche direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft zu Hause zweimal eingebrochen. 
Kann also durchaus passieren, daß wir wieder mal dran sind, denn die Polizei sagte das es zur Zeit schlimm ist. 
Hoffentlich lassen sie den Radkeller in Ruhe. 

Philipp, zur Not mußt du die Nabe weiß lackieren.  wenn du keine in weiß bekommst. 

Sascha, hast du zufällig Ahnung, von welcher Marke man Webcams kaufen kann mit sicherer Software . Ich bin jetzt bei Abus am kuggen. 
Sollen 4 Außenkameras mit Datenaufzeichnungsgerät und Alarmmeldung auf das Handy werden.... und nicht so teuer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2016)

Kam ich dir aus dem StehGreif leider nicht sagen


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2016)

Morgen Jungs


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Januar 2016)

Ebenfalls Guten Morgen. Heute ist wieder Kinderskikurs. Da der ganze Schnee aber wieder weg ist, wird Papa woll Berglaufen gehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Ich hab heute Ruhetag :/ muss aber auch sein (einkaufen und so Sche***) aber dafuer kann ich das Woe dann gescheit trainieren 

Ach ja: der e13 Verkaeufer nimmt sie nun doch zurrueck


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

Stützräder wären heute gut gewesen, so hat es gestürmt.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

Ich bin heute taub. Joar, Manowar kann man sich mal ansehen, auf der einen Seite fand' ich es sehr steril und durchgestylt, fast wie ein Musical. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Sound wirklich klasse, nicht so ein "Krach" wie bei den meisten Metal-Konzerten und hervorragende Musiker sind sie sowieso, hatten ja auch 40 Jahre Zeit zu üben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2016)

Am Sonntag ist übrigens die Anmeldung für Sundern-Hagen


----------



## baloo (28. Januar 2016)

Für die Freunde von Kettenführungen was Neues !


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Klappt nur leider nicht mit ovalen Kettenblaettern, sonst haette ich am Scalpel eine 77design


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, mit ovalen KB klappt gar nichts .


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, mit ovalen KB klappt gar nichts .


...doch, bei denen die oval nicht kennen, klappt die Kinnlade.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Und wenn es nur hilft, das dem Konkurent nebendran schlacht wird, wenn er aufs Kettenblatt schaut.
Aber Spass beiseite: ich finde es fuehlt sich besser an. Und nachteile (ausser das ich eine e13 fahren muss ) hab ich keine... so whaaaaat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ist übrigens die Anmeldung für Sundern-Hagen


Jup. Endlich wirds langsam wieder ersnt


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auch heiss... aber auf nach Sundern gondeln hab ich keinen Bock


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wenn es nur hilft, das dem Konkurent nebendran schlacht wird, wenn er aufs Kettenblatt schaut.
> Aber Spass beiseite: ich finde es fuehlt sich besser an. Und nachteile (ausser das ich eine e13 fahren muss ) hab ich keine... so whaaaaat?



Leistungsmessung stimmt ja auch nicht mehr . Nee, aber wenn ich das umrüste, dann müsste das wohl bei allen Rädern sein und da werde ich ja arm. Außerdem habe ich bei runden KB noch nichts vermisst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Laut Stages sind die Unterschiede nicht krass und wenn man an allen Raedern gleich falsch misst passt es ja wieder.
Nur fuer den Watt/Schwanzvergleich ist es natuerlich unpraktisch... aber SO WHAT!
Da ich tendenziell eher dicke Gaenge trete fuehlt es sich gut an.... aber meine Meinung/Erfahrung....


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

eben...an allen Raedern...5% sind jetzt aber auch nicht wenig, kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Ovalität an, je stärker die Durchmesservariation, desto "falscher". Ich verwende ja den Leistungsmesser auch, um Entwicklungen über jahre zu sehen, da hilft es schon, wenn der Absolutwert immer stimmt, egal welches Setup gerade verwendet wird. In zwei Jahren weiß ich garantiert nicht mehr, ob ich heute ein ovales und wenn ja welches KB verwende .


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> eben...an allen Raedern...5% sind jetzt aber auch nicht wenig, kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Ovalität an, je stärker die Durchmesservariation, desto "falscher". Ich verwende ja den Leistungsmesser auch, um Entwicklungen über jahre zu sehen, da hilft es schon, wenn der Absolutwert immer stimmt, egal welches Setup gerade verwendet wird. In zwei Jahren weiß ich garantiert nicht mehr, ob ich heute ein ovales und wenn ja welches KB verwende .


Als fehlerfreien Langzeitvergleich würde ich an deiner Stelle Kniebeugen mit Gewicht nehmen. 
Gleiche Zeit, gleiches Gewicht... so viel Beugen wie geht.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Als fehlerfreien Langzeitvergleich würde ich an deiner Stelle Kniebeugen mit Gewicht nehmen.
> Gleiche Zeit, gleiches Gewicht... so viel Beugen wie geht.



nur leider nicht unbedingt radfahrspezifisch, da kann ich auch Klimmzüge machen


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> nur leider nicht unbedingt radfahrspezifisch, da kann ich auch Klimmzüge machen


Das ist ja noch weiter weg vom Radfahren.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch weiter weg vom Radfahren.



das war durchaus sarkastisch gemeint .


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

...so alt wie du wirst, sind alle eichfähige Hilfsmittel ungeeignet. 

Edit 
Nagut, ne Uhr muss auch geeicht sein, aber die 50kg Stange wird sehr lange unverändert bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Als fehlerfreien Langzeitvergleich würde ich an deiner Stelle Kniebeugen mit Gewicht nehmen.
> Gleiche Zeit, gleiches Gewicht... so viel Beugen wie geht.


Bringt nicht viel. Da vergleichst du deine Leistungen im Kniebeugen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger... Wie Obree in seinem Buch schreib: Du spielst auch nicht Pool um beim Bowling besser zu werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

Aber als Vergleich zu deiner Leistungsfähigkeit reicht es, denn der Wert ändert proportional zum Trainingsstand durch's Rad fahren.

Ein besser trainierter Radfahrer wird auch mehr Kniebeugen schaffen.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber als Vergleich zu deiner Leistungsfähigkeit reicht es, denn der Wert ändert proportional zum Trainingsstand durch's Rad fahren.
> 
> Ein besser trainierter Radfahrer wird auch mehr Kniebeugen schaffen.




Nicht unbedingt. Ein guter Radfahrer ist ja auch nicht zwangsläufig ein guter Läufer und umgekehrt, obwohl man das ebenso erwarten würde.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ein guter Radfahrer ist ja auch nicht zwangsläufig ein guter Läufer und umgekehrt, obwohl man das ebenso erwarten würde.


Du kannst es ja mal testen und die Werte aus Watt und Kniebeuge vergleichen... wenn die Werte dann parallel steigen oder fallen, stimmt meine Theorie.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2016)

Richtig, dass korreliert nicht zwingend. 

Den von Jahr zu Jahr Vergleich habe ich in den Rennen. Das zählt. 
Es bringt mir nix, wenn ich zwar wie das der threshhold gleich ist ich aber nur hinter her bummel.
Es ist ein Werkzeug zum trainieren (für mich).


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Januar 2016)

Kniebeugen sind für mich Ganzkörperübungen, gerade wenn man sie tief macht. Radfahren nicht unbedingt. Liebe meine tiefen Kniebeugen, mache jeden Tag welche, insbesondere vor der Kaffeemaschine. Und da stehe/kniebeuge ich oft.

Heute gefühlte 20°C, bin mir da irgendwie blöd vorgekommen, die Kinder zum Skikurs zu fahren. Die Pisten, so weiße Streifen in der Landschaft. Innehalb von ein paar Tagen der ganze Schnee wieder weg. Und am Wochenende ist hier ja Skiweltcup. Massen von Zuschauern wieder .... aber irgendwie passt das alles nicht mehr.


----------



## maddda (28. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber als Vergleich zu deiner Leistungsfähigkeit reicht es, denn der Wert ändert proportional zum Trainingsstand durch's Rad fahren.
> 
> Ein besser trainierter Radfahrer wird auch mehr Kniebeugen schaffen.


Nöö vor allem kann man bei Kniebeugen gut "schummeln" auch unbewusst wenn man sich sagt ich muss xyz wdh schaffen.

Aber wie gesagt radfahrleistung hat garnix mit derleistung bei beugen zu tun.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

Moang miteinand! Hier ist britisches Inselwetter. Heißt wohl wieder Keller.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

und gerade die Rechnung von Fox für Dämpfer und Gabelservice erhalten (habe aus Bequemlichkeit doch alles da machen lassen. Zudem gab es an der Gabel noch einen Garantiefall): 260 Euro.

Da kann man sich auch alle paar Jahre ein neues RS Fahrwerk kaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

Darum fahre ich im Trainingsrad eine Reba. Da kann ich alles selber machen und Ersatzteile ist auch kein Thema.
Irgendwann muss ich mir noch das Werkzeug fuer die Lefty holen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

Reba habe ich auch am Hardtail. Top. Und bei dem Preis! Zudem braucht es eigentlich auch nur selten einen Service. Nicht so bei Fox, die sind so empfindlich. 

Aber das ist nur meine Erfahrung über die Jahre gewesen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

Naja, Top ist relativ. 
- ich fand das Ansprechverhalten der Soloair sche*** -> DualAir suchen!
- die QR9 wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz -> 15mm Achse!
- der Lockout war vonder Bedienung "maessig" und nicht "fest" genug -> XX Xloc Daempfer rein

Aber jetzt kann ich damit glaub ich leben... fehlt eigentlich nur noch die CSU einer Worldcup -> Carbon Krone + Schaft und schwarze Tauchrohre... aber ich glaub an die lauf ich nicht gerade "guenstig" ran :/


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

RockShox


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2016)

So, CD hat meinen "defekten" Rahmen als in Ordnung abgetan, d.h. ich habe jetzt einen Rahmen für ein Schmuddelbike übrig. Da kann ich endlich mal meinen ganzen "Rest" montieren. Wird bestimmt ein schönes Clownsding .


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

Was war denn "defekt"? Zeigen!

Ich hab mir jetzt mal eine 130BCD 42er Garbaruk Melone bestellt. Mal gespannt, wie lange es geht und wie es sich im vergleich zu den AB anfuehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Januar 2016)

Ach, da war ein Riss auf dem Unterrohr, laut CD aber nur der Lack (das haben sie anhand eines Fotos beurteilt). Ich beobachte das mal, ansonsten reklamiere ich das noch mal. Ein CD kaufe ich ohnehin nicht mehr neu, verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine .


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

Heoert sich gut an  Macht mir nur noch mehr Mut mit meinem Scalpel


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, wenn die Rahmen erst einmal ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht haben, geht auch nix mehr kapputt. Der betreffende Rahmen ist ja aus der ersten Serie und auch schon 5 Jahre alt und es kann durchaus ein Lackriss sein. Trotzdem greift mir Cannondale seit 2-3 Jahren zu oft ins Klo und bietet dann dem Kunden nur dürftige Lösungen an, Beispiel OPI-Vorbau. Anstatt den Crap gegen ein sauber konstruiertes Schaftrohr zu tauschen, wird einem so eine Billiglösung ins bestehende Bauteil getackert. Bei Rädern jenseits der 3000 EUR Marke erwarte ich schon etwas mehr Einsatz. Die Lefty-Hybrid ist für mich auch ein Witz, würde ich nie kaufen. Ich hatte ja immer erwartet, dass es irgendwann einmal eine 29" Fatty gibt, muss ich mir wohl mal bei Gebla oder so bauen lassen, dürfte auf jeden Fall wesentlich günstiger werden, als eine Lefty 2.0 .


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> (das haben sie anhand eines Fotos beurteilt)


Vielleicht haben die die Röntgen-App aus dem Fernsehen


----------



## baloo (29. Januar 2016)

eine 29" Fatty würde ich auch sofort wieder ans Bike schrauben!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2016)

Dito.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Januar 2016)

Für Liebhaber von gutem Werkzeug.


----------



## Till_Mann (29. Januar 2016)

Na Stefan, nachdem du uns sonst immer mit deinen Bildern aus dem sonnenverwöhnten Allgäu neidisch machst, hatten wir heute in der Rheinebene mal besseres Wetter als ihr ganz im Süden. Wenn auch ganz schön windig 

Heute das erste Mal seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (5 Wochen mehr oder weniger krank) wieder Radfahren gewesen. Gemütlich mit dem Rennrad die Frühlingssonne genießen (und den Wind verfluchen).


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

Allgäu?? Die Sprachgrenze zum Schwäbischen ist zwar nur ein paar km weg, aber ich sitze hier schon noch in Oberbayern. Landkreis Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Im südlichen Landkreis reden sie schon tirolerisch-bayerisch (Südbayerisch), wobei wir so Altbayerisch reden (Mittelbayerisch).

Haben aber heute ab Mittag dann doch nochmal Sonne bekommen. Sonneverwöhnt würde ich jetzt aber nicht sagen, habe ein paar Jahre in der Pfalz im Exil gelebt. Da ist es schon wärmer. Und wenn man dann erst runter zum Sascha geht ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

ich bin heute sich hier im Süden schon mit kurzer Hose in der Sonne gefahren...

eine 29er fatty wäre geil!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

Verlängerung! das wird geil! 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

hab's auch gerade nebenbei laufen

bei mir ist es trotz Sonne nur 1 h Keller geworden. Zu viel Arbeit gehabt und dann kam noch das Sportprogramm meiner Frau in die Quere.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

FINALE!!!

einfach ein geiler Sport!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (29. Januar 2016)

Oh, da hab ich mich ja ziemlich in die Nesseln gesetzt mit meinen Süddeutschlandkenntnissen. Hast aber schon Recht, Rheinhessen ist neben dem Breisgau eigentlich einer der sonnigsten und wärmsten Flecken Deutschlands. (Leider halt auch ohne Schnee  )

HANDBALL! immer verdammt spannend (Abgesehen von dem einzigen Spiel bei dem ich mal in der Halle war. 17:28 Rein-Neckar Löwen - Kiel)


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

ach, Allgäu ist ja im Wesentlichen Bayerisch-Schwaben und nicht Kehrwoche-Schwaben. Von daher passt das schon 

und ich habe auch sehr lange gebrauch zu realisieren, dass Köln nicht mehr Ruhrgebiet ist .....


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2016)

Bei mir gibt's auch mal etwas neues.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

Geil!!! Herzliche Glückwünsche! 

Der kleine Zwerg ist ja 1:1 Papa.

Jetzt heißt es nachlegen, wir haben 3


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

sehr cool! gratuliere...und verabschiede dich direkt vom Zustand“ausgeschlafen“ 

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## pirat00 (29. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr cool! gratuliere...und verabschiede dich direkt vom Zustand“ausgeschlafen“
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk



Das habe ich schon. Der gestrige Tag hatte 40 Stunden, davon lag Bella 26h in den Wehen.

Ihr Name ist Milla und sie wiegt ordentliche 3860 Gramm und ist immerhin 53 cm groß. Das ist so toll. 
Als sie rauskam müsste ich fast heulen. Das war zu schön sie endlich zu sehen.


----------



## baloo (29. Januar 2016)

Super 
Herzliche Gratulation!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

ja, so ging es mit auch...beide male

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

Kind 1b ging es nach der Geburt nicht so gut und musste gleich in den Brutkasten. Während 1a bei meiner Frau lag, bin ich in verrenkter Position mit beiden Armen im Brutkasten das Kind haltend stundenland dagestanden. Die Erinnerung daran macht mich heute noch fertig, der kleine Zwerg sollte ja auch Nähe spüren ....

Kind 3 war dann irgendwie unaufgeregt ....


----------



## InoX (29. Januar 2016)

Puh das möchte ich nicht erleben. Bei uns war zum Schluss bei Mutter und Kind die Erschöpfung zu spüren sodass die Wehen zur Geburt nachgelassen haben und eine zweite Hebamme von oben auf den Bauch drücken musste. Es musste  dann schnell gehen, weil die Herzfrequenz beim Kind nachgelassen hatte. Auch nicht sehr angenehm.

Aber letztendlich ist alles gut und alles vergessen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Januar 2016)

Bei uns war es 3mal Kaiserschnitt. Bei 1a und 1b lag 1a quer. Von daher ging nichts anderes, wie Schnitt. Und wenn mal Schnitt, dann kommt bei den nachfolgenden ja auch Schnitt. 

Schon aufregend. Lustig finde ich aber, wie von Kind 1 zu den nachfolgenden einfach alles "relaxter" wird.

Na, jetzt genieße erst mal die ganzen Glückshormone!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (30. Januar 2016)

Heute gibt's erstmal ein Probearbeiten. Hoffentlich läuft das auch so gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 



InoX schrieb:


> Heute gibt's erstmal ein Probearbeiten. Hoffentlich läuft das auch so gut.


Alles Gute der der jungen Familie. 
26 Stunden ist nicht ohne... bei unserem Ersten waren es 3 und beim 2ten musste der Kaiser ran.

Viel Erfolg auf Arbeit!


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's auch mal etwas neues.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458116


Alles Gute euch beiden!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Toll, dass alle wohlauf sind


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2016)

Sooo, 4h Grundlage im Sturm. Jetzt kommt wohl der Regen, aber das Wochenpensum hab ich schon voll 
Zum Regenerieren erst einen halben Liter kaba und als mittag essen den thermomix mit Milchreis befüllt... Das sollte dann bis nach dem duschen fertig sein. Tolle Technik!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2016)

Wer den Thermomix nicht kennt und probiert hat, kann jetzt nicht mitreden. 
Das Teil ist bei Suppen und allen Breivarianten schwer zu schlagen. 

4stunden Grundlage im Sturm hört sich nicht entspannt an.


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2016)

Son neumodisches Zeuch
Also ich steh immernoch auf den guten alten Topf... Da bin ich oldschool.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2016)

Ja,...  Aber rühr da mal den Milchreis während du duschst... Nur so als Beispiel. 
Man kann prima ohne, aber er erleichtert viel!
Und neumodisch: das Ding gibt es seit mindestens 20 Jahren


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und neumodisch: das Ding gibt es seit mindestens 20 Jahren



Im Vergleich zu meinem Kochtopf ein wimpernschlag*nervigenzwinkersmileyeinsetz*


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2016)

Du wolltest mir aber noch erzählen, wie du den Milchreis während dem duschen kochst / umrühst

Aber ne, wie gesagt:es geht sich ohne. Ist halt bissle Bequemlichkeit und Luxus


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2016)

Eben is Luxus

Vaddi und ich sitzen grad im Kino... Gleich läuft The big Short


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2016)

Das ist kein Luxus! 
...es ist gesund, spart Zeit, spart andere Küchengeräte ein, Energiearm, lässt nichts anbrennen, braucht keine Aufsicht, leicht zu reinigen, kann man überall mit hinnehmen, idiotensicher, macht super Mixgetränke, sahniges Eis, Smoothies.... 

Allerdings nichts für Genußköche, die gerne in Töpfen rumrühren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer 

Ich mach jetzt mal los... ein bisschen radfahrn mit dem schweren Helm 

Armer Kerl, 6:31 schon munter am Sonntag... Sascha, ich beneide dich nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2016)

Jakob findet dass kein Mensch länger als 6 Uhr schlafen muss

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2016)

Hab' mal meine Reste zusammengesteckt und heute die ersten 100km damit abgerissen, evtl. lackiere ich die Gabel noch schwarz wenn sich's bewährt  .


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2016)

Sehr nette Restekiste


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2016)

echt gut!

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (31. Januar 2016)

jupp... gute restekiste


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2016)

da hättest du dir aber echt etwas mehr mühe geben können.

mit den reifen kann das dingen aber sowieso nicht fahren!




ich würde es so lassen.
die gabel kommt doch gut, so wie sie ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (31. Januar 2016)

Reminder! Für Sundern melden 

Glückwunsch Philipp @InoX und Bella, Hallo Milla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (31. Januar 2016)

Welche Starrgabel ist das? Merci!


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2016)

Das ist eine Kubis, gibt es auch mit Steckachse.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Januar 2016)

Und kein Leistungsmesser? Hätte ich jetzt bei Dir schon erwartet, oder versteckt sich da hinten noch eine PT Nabe?


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

Hör auf mit verstecken 
...nich das wir noch ein Kegelrad im Rahmen finden.


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und kein Leistungsmesser? Hätte ich jetzt bei Dir schon erwartet, oder versteckt sich da hinten noch eine PT Nabe?



Momentan ist kein PM verbaut, Powertap könnte ich aber reinstecken. Ich fahre aber auch nicht immer mit PM, bei GA-Einheiten kann ich die TSS-Punkte auch so abschätzen.


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Reminder! Für Sundern melden
> 
> Glückwunsch Philipp @InoX und Bella, Hallo Milla


Bin das Geld sogar schon losgeworden

Na super die CrossWM ist gerade erst gute 24h alt und wir haben den ersten Fall von Technikdoping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2016)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.


Ach wenn man mal alles lesen würde


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2016)

Die Ausrede gehört ab sofort zu meinen Favoriten... Neben der von Ivonne Kraft mit dem Inhalator


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 

So ein Antrieb muss doch auch summen... selbst wenn er aus ist. 
Ich glaube der Vater peitscht fanatisch seine Kinder durch den Sport. 
Wenn du so aufgezogen wirst, hast du keine Chance...

Aber heutzutage muss man mit allem rechnen. 
Lass nie dein Essen unbeaufsichtigt rumstehen.


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2016)

Kann natürlich sein, dass in dem alter Überehrgeizige Eltern dahinter stehen...

Die Ausrede ist mehr als fragwürdig. Auch wenn es ihr altes Rad und auch noch das gleiche war würde jedem Sportler auffallen, dass er plötzlich aufm falschen mopped (passt hier gerade besser als gedacht) sitzt. Wenigstens kann man sich da wie wir gesehen haben net so einfach rausreden. Da kommt dann eben keiner mit nem verunreinigtem Steak umme ecke...Motor da, also Doping...punkt ende aus.


Solche Leute machen den Sport kaputt. Ich bin nachhaltig sauer


----------



## lolobo4 (1. Februar 2016)

Sie ist es ja nicht gefahren

http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_96933.htm


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2016)

lolobo4 schrieb:


> Sie ist es ja nicht gefahren
> 
> http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_96933.htm


Ok die Aussage kannte ich noch nicht. Lässt sich ja einfach rausfinden in dem man Fotos vom Rennen anschaut und auf Details achtet. Lenkerband, Aufkleber oÄ und gut...

Trotzdem alles sehr komisch. Warum findet sich so ein Rad überhaupt bei einem Rennen???


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2016)

Gerade gesehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/01/kelly-mcgarry-tot-queenstown/


----------



## mete (1. Februar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> mit den reifen kann das dingen aber sowieso nicht fahren!


Die sind ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal soo schlecht, alte racing Ralphs halt.



> die gabel kommt doch gut, so wie sie ist.



Leider sind die schwarzen Flächen auf dem Rahmen glänzend schwarz und die Gabel ist eher carbongrau-matt, aber vielleicht habe ich auch keine Lust auf's Lackieren. Schwarzen 2K-Lack müsste ich jedoch noch irgendwo herumfliegen haben. 

Die Farbgestaltung ist übrigens großzügig bei @nopain-nogain abgekupfert, nur mit orange statt rot, hat mir gut gefallen. Orangene Felgen-Decals hatte ich noch auf dem Schirm, aber nö, das geld spar' ich mir. Neu kaufen musste ich nur Gabel und Vorbau, den Rest hatte ich noch .


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2016)

Eben... irgendwie hat der Harlekin-Look was... darum bleibt mein Scalpel auch so.
Fuer meine "duestenen Tage" hab ich ja noch mein SR71 aka Stealth Zaboo 
Da muss ich mir mal schwarze Secals drucken lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (1. Februar 2016)

Krass  der plötzliche Tod von McGarry. Aber Herzversagen kann einfach jeden treffen. (deshalb ernähren wir uns ja auch möglichst wenig von Red Bull um das Risiko klein zu halten im Alter  )

Er schien mir, soweit man das aus seinen öffentlichen Beiträgen entnehmen konnte, sehr sympathisch und im Vergleich zu manch anderen MTB Profis aktuell auch richtig entspannt und mit Spaß bei der Sache. 

Schönes Cannondale! Wolltest du es nicht eigentlich verkaufen? Ich bin eben die ersten Meter auf meinem neuen Racebike gerollt. Mein erstes 29". Erster Gedanke: ist ja gar nicht so lang wie ich dachte, aber der Lenker ist viel zu hoch.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Februar 2016)

Bei uns ist in der Firma das europäische VPN am Wochenende zusammengebrochen. Musste deswegen heute ins Büro, da so arbeiten von daheim aus nicht geht. Wie in alten Zeiten, 75 km one-way Fahrradpendeln nach München.

Und mal wieder den Charme des altbayerischen Oberlandes im Winter schätzen gelernt: obwohl nicht wirklich Winter, alle kleinen Straßen pures Eis. War aufregend. Stellenweise auf größere Straßen ausgewichen, sofort von motorisierten Zeitgenossen maßgeregelt worden. Das der Radweg pures Eis ist, ist natürlich fern der motorisierten Vorstellungskraft.

Morgen dann die Überstunden abfeiern, die ich über Weihnachten reingearbeitet habe. Den Scheiß gebe ich mir nicht noch mal.


----------



## maddda (1. Februar 2016)

Servus

Bei uns hats jetzt zweistellige Temperaturen...

Das Wetter spielt echt verrückt. Iwe reagier ich bei so einem Wetterumschwung immer komisch. Bin dann net wirklich auf der Höhe. Fühl mich dann allgemein schlapp... Meine Mutter bekommt dann sogar richtig Migräne...


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Februar 2016)

Hier am Alpenrand haben wir dafür den Föhn ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Föhn  ), der erklärt alles.

Aber im Ernst, schon alles seltsam. Habe in der Familie Leute, die ziemlich aktiv im Skiclub sind. Die Absage des Weltcup Riesenslalom am Sonntag war ein Desaster, ich weiß nicht nicht, wieviel Urlaubszeit die in der Vorbereitung verbraten haben. Hier hat Skifahren ungefähr so einen Stellenwert, wie Fußball auf Schalke oder in Dortmund. Und selber frage ich mich schon, ob es wirklich Sinn macht, meine Kinder da zum Skitraining hin zu karren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
ETWR ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt...


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> ETWR ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt...


WOAH


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2016)

Da mich die SackNuesse NoBi heute wieder ankekotzt haben (15km auf Asphalt zur Arbeit und auf dem Heimweg nochmal 12km bis es in Dreck ging...) hab ich auch mal Testweise die 2 RapidRob aufs Zaboo geworfen. Die lagen im Keller und bevor ich sie weg wirf... lagen deine auch bei ca 650g?


----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da mich die SackNuesse NoBi heute wieder ankekotzt haben (15km auf Asphalt zur Arbeit und auf dem Heimweg nochmal 12km bis es in Dreck ging...) hab ich auch mal Testweise die 2 RapidRob aufs Zaboo geworfen. Die lagen im Keller und bevor ich sie weg wirf... lagen deine auch bei ca 650g?


Würde die in die Tonne kloppen. Wenn ich aufm Radl sitze, dann möchte ich auch spaß haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte auch nicht vor sie zu fahren, aber dann ging mir der Nobi so auf den Sack, dass ich HEUTE was anderes montieren MUSSTE!
Und alternativ haette ich nur ein paar angefahrene Renegade (die kommen in 2 Monaten drauf), 2x Bronson (vom Regen in die Traufe) und eben die Rapid da gehabt. Dann hatte Mete gesagt die sind net sooo doof. Sehen echt 1:1 wie RaRa nur in "schwerer" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2016)

Suuuper! Heute morgen hab ich dann wieder gesehen, warum wir die Reifen (RapidRob) bei meinem Dad runter geworfen haben: sie werden nicht gescheit dicht!
Jetzt schwanke ich: Rengades im Siff runter rutschen, oder doch vorne einen Nobi und hinten einen RaRa... ich hab zu viele "Schrottreifen" und "angefressene" gescheite im Keller :/

Edit: Aaaaah gerade bei Bike24 runtergesetzte 29x2.0 Bontrager xr1 teamissue tlr gefunden. Die sind zwar schwerer als ich sie in Erinnerung hatte, aber noch sub 600g, aber ich fand die vom Grip und vom abrollen her immer sehr geil... und 25Euro -> 4x gekauft und erstmal Ruhe! 

Braucht jemand noch ein paar RapidRob? Oder Nobi SnakeSkin.... mach guuuud Preis


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Leute 

Bei mir stehen auch geschätzt 2m hoch Reifen rum. Das werde ich nie schaffen die komplett runter zu reiten...meine Jungs fahren nicht mehr viel, und wenn dann grobstollig bergab.


----------



## mete (3. Februar 2016)

Die 29-0 sollten eigentlich unter 500g wiegen, taugt aber auch eigentlich nur für hinten und selbst da ist der 29-1 besser. Die Rapid Rob hatte ich nicht gewogen und ich fahre sie mit Schlauch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2016)

Willst meine haben?


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2016)

Mooin!

Hier hat sich das Wetter vorerst beruhigt. Gestern hats die ganze Zeit durchgeregnet. Jetzt siehts aber ganz gut aus MIr gehts auch deutlich besser. Der ganze Temperaturumschwung usw hatte mich etwas ausser Bahn geworfen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2016)

Bei mir war es der Seitenwind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (3. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Willst meine haben?



Neenee, ich hab' die auch nur zum Herunterfahren montiert .


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei mir war es der Seitenwind.


Bei mir kommt der immer von vorneLeihste mir deinen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt der immer von vorneLeihste mir deinen?


So brauchst du das aber auch. 

Seitenwind ist nur was für Fortgeschrittene... 

Edit... ansonsten nur den Lenker um 90 Grad verdreht montieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2016)

Wieder ein

http://www.petra-und-peter.de/media/images/schwein/schweinb.gif
...Geld weg


Procore für's Slide 
Ich konnte nicht mehr solange warten, bis das Zeug einzeln lieferbar ist.

Sascha, wie bekomme ich dieses Gif mit Tapatalk eingefügt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2016)

so?







Geht ueber den Knopf Bild per URL einfuegen:


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Neenee, ich hab' die auch nur zum Herunterfahren montiert .



Dachte ich mir und war auch ent ernst gemeint... ich befuerchte die wanderen einfach in die Tonne, auch wenn ich sowas normal nicht mag.

Die 29-0 sind echt sogar mir zu grenzwertig. Den 29-1 fand ich RICHTIG gut, aber man hat ihn nicht mehr bekommen. Nur den 2.2' und den fand ich nicht so gut wieder 2.0er. Darum hab ich gleich 4 Stueck bestellt, das sollte fuer 2016 reichen


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, 
hoffentlich merke ich mir das.


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2016)

Toll beim Mittachessen war noch strahlend blauer himmel...Bin um drei dann los und als ich aufm Rad saß hat sich hier ein Schneesturm biblischen ausmaßes angebahnt....Nach 45min war ich durchnass und durchgefroren wieder zu HauseDann musste mal wieder die Rolle herhalten...


----------



## BENDERR (3. Februar 2016)

ha! bei mir liefs heute umgekehrt.. ich wollte eigntl schon früh nach der uni (so gegen 11) aufs rad.. den ganzen morgen nur regen. 
hat dann aber alles nicht so geklappt weil ich fürn projekt länger bleiben musste und als ich um halb 3 dann ENDLICH aufs rad konnte --> 2h sonne


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ha! bei mir liefs heute umgekehrt.. ich wollte eigntl schon früh nach der uni (so gegen 11) aufs rad.. den ganzen morgen nur regen.
> hat dann aber alles nicht so geklappt weil ich fürn projekt länger bleiben musste und als ich um halb 3 dann ENDLICH aufs rad konnte --> 2h sonne


Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Februar 2016)

Gestern Überstunden abgefeiert

naja versucht. Eigentlich wollte ich mit Schutzblech-Licht-Crosser-Winterrad rüber nach Tirol und ein wenig Höhenmeter fahren. An der Grenze ist mir dann das grün-weiße Aufgebot aufgefallen (bzw. die Bundepolizei ist ja blau-weiß). Mist, habe meinen Perso gar nicht dabei. Wie im letzten Jahrtausend. Bin dann doch in Bayern geblieben, nicht das sie noch meinen, dass ich im Sattelrohr irgendwelche Flüchtlinge versteckt habe.

Dann kam der Anruf aus dem Kiga. Kind #2 hat Fieber und gehts nicht gut (*). Meine Frau amputierte gerade kleinen Zeh von kettenraucher, also blieb es an mir: 60 min Einzelzeitfahren direkt nach Hause. Nachdem ich schon Schwellenintervalle zum Walchensee rauf gefahren bin und schon 4 h in den Beinen hatte. Auaaaa .... Rennhärte ist definitiv noch nicht da.

Heute dann mit dem Auto ins Büro, Ruhetag.

(*) aber was total putzig war. Tochter #1 hat Tochter #2 die ganze Zeit, bis ich da war, in den Armen gehalten und gedrückt. Da treibt es mir jetzt noch die Rührungstränen in die Augen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2016)

Oja... hattet ihr ja Spass  (ich hoffe Kind #2 geht es gut).
Da ich die Woche Ruhewoche (4. Woche Base1 Block) habe und noch einen Termin im Hauptsitz hatte (ich arbeite in einer "Ausenstelle" 15km vom Hauptsitz in Waldkirch weg), hab ich das Auto genommen. Hier hat es auch ganz "lustig" gemacht, darum war ich da nicht traurig drueber


----------



## maddda (4. Februar 2016)

Moooin!

Nachtrag von gestern..Mein Helm


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Februar 2016)

So schaut es bei uns gerade auf der Straße aus, da hat es doch wieder war runter gelassen.

Tochter #2 geht es wieder gut, das war kurz und heftig. Aber Skikurs geht heute schon wieder, was in Anbetracht des Wetters Skitour für den Papa bedeutet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2016)

Unser neuer Mitarbeiter, hält uns aber ständig von der Arbeit ab. 









...hier gibt's gerade was zu knabbern. 
Ist ein Mischling, ca. ein Jahr und aus dem Tierheim.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Februar 2016)

Heute nettes Programm gehabt: zuerst Kinder zum Berg gekarrt und dann selber 1:45 h mit den Tourenski flott rauf maschiert.

Dann heim und von Frau mitgeteilt bekommen, dass sie heute kein Sportprogramm macht sondern erst später auf den Weiberfasching geht: nochmal 1:30 h auf der Rolle Sweet-Spot Intervalle gefahren.

Und fürs Wochende hat sie schon volles Programm für Kinderfasching angekündigt = Grundlage schrubben, schrubben, schrubben


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2016)

Habe heute mal einen Satz Kojaks auf den Crosser gezogen... Neue Kettenblätter und ein Umwerfer liegen auch schon für den Urlaub bereit. Da muss der Crosser als Rennrad herhalten


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Februar 2016)

der keller ist ja farblich perfekt abgestimmt. Vielleicht bis aus das Kupferrohr, aber sogar der Parktool (??) Ständer passend zum (was-auch-immer-Rohr) links.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2016)

Jetzt wo du's sagst 
Der Montageständer ist von Park Tool, richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2016)

Geht's nach Mallorca? 
...links ist bestimmt das Wasserrohr, aber das die Gasleitung aus so empfindlichen Kupfer ist macht mich unruhig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Geht's nach Mallorca?
> ...links ist bestimmt das Wasserrohr, aber das die Gasleitung aus so empfindlichen Kupfer ist macht mich unruhig.



Eigentlich sollte es Malle oder La Palma werden. Aber nach meinem letzten Flug habe ich erst einmal keine Lust mehr auf Flugreisen. Und wäre ich geflogen, hätte ich mir auch vor Ort ein richtiges RR ausgeliehen.
So geht's mit dem Auto gen Italien. Aber auch erst in ein paar Wochen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   


Wenn das Wetter passt, ist Italien super. 
Nimmst auch das MtB mit? 
Wir waren mal im Alta Badia campen, dort hat man alles. Rennrad, Mountainbike, Klettern sogar Schlittschuh laufen geht ... herrlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> 
> Wenn das Wetter passt, ist Italien super.
> ...



Das mit dem Wetter ist die Frage. Aber daher ist auch keine Unterkunft gebucht. So kann man sich schnell umentscheiden. Das MTB werde ich auch mitnehmen. Falls auch in höheren Lagen nicht nur die Straßen frei sind


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2016)

So Mittach!

Krafttraining heute morgen war gut. Insgesamt geht die Kraft jez hoch. Kreuzheben gingen heute 102,5 auf 4x6


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2016)

Wie lange machst du dazwischen Pause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2016)

Round about 2min. Wenns mal heftiger war evtl auch mal drei...
Bin jetzt aber keiner der sagt au jez bin ich 15Sekunden drüber ich muss schnell ans eisen oder noch 30Sekunden wartet, wenn er merkt es geht was...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Februar 2016)

Genau, nur keine Hektik und falsche Bewegungen...sagt mein Junge auch immer. 
Heute Abend teste ich mal meine neue freie Rolle...mal sehen wie oft ich in die Blumentöpfe rase.   
Ich war aber geizig und habe nur eine Einfache von Elite genommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wetter ist die Frage. Aber daher ist auch keine Unterkunft gebucht. So kann man sich schnell umentscheiden. Das MTB werde ich auch mitnehmen. Falls auch in höheren Lagen nicht nur die Straßen frei sind



Bei uns steht dieses Jahr wieder 2 mal Elba auf dem Programm. Italien 

Nur um den Gardasee machen wir seit Jahren einen großen Bogen, obwohl das nur 3 h von hier wäre.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, deine Bilder von Elba habe ich schonmal bewundert 
Aber das ist dann doch etwas weit für eine Anfahrt aus Berlin. Obwohl da vermutlich besseres Wetter wäre


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2016)

Elba hört sich gut an 

Ich hab heute leistungstest gemacht. Gleiche Leistung und 2,5kg ab genommen. Für einen Base Block ohne viel Belastungsspitzen ganz OK. 

Hab mir aber für Anfang März, nach dem Base 2 Block einen Termin in der sportuni für einen laktat test gemacht. 

Dann kamen noch die 4x bontrager 29-1. in 29x2.0' tlr wiegen sie alle ca600g.
Die warten schon leichter, aber da fand ich die Karkasse auch schon fast grenzwertig. Mal sehen, ich Hand sie vom Rollwiederstand und vom Gripp noch eine ganze Ecke besser als renegades.


----------



## maddda (5. Februar 2016)

Ich letztens auch nacher Grubdlagenphase cp20 11Watt weniger aber auch knapp 2kg weniger... Sollte dann bis zur Saison passen


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Februar 2016)

arrrgh .... dieses leidige Gewichtsthema. Trainiere zwar für meine Lebensumstände echt viel, aber bin halt auch leider dem bayerischen Lebensstil verfallen. Dann noch die Grundstatur eines Sprinters .... na ja, in meinem Alter geht's ja auch um den Spaß

@nopain-nogain gerade bei deinen Familienverhältnissen ist Elba Klasse. Unkompliziert zum Biken, aber auch schöne Strände für die Familie. Von dir aus müsste es von der Fahrerei her auch gerade noch so gehen. Für die Kinder ist dann die Fähre immer noch der Highlight nach all den Stunden im Auto. Wir fahren da jetzt wirklich schon seit Jahren hin, gerade weil es auch meiner Frau zum Biken so gut gefällt. Für Auskünfte stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2016)

Naja, ich habe mein ideales Renngewicht bei 78-79kg. Drunter verliere ich kraft und speed. War jetzt die letzten Jahre halt bei 82-83kg und im Winter sogar bei 84kg.
Einfach bekomme ich es sich nicht runter, aber das ganze training bringt mir nix, wenn ich 4kg zu viel hab. Das sind 5% die ich nicht an trainieren muss... Was mir hilft: kein Frühstück! Nur ein Kaffee mit Butter und sonst nur Tee und Kaffee bis zum leichten mittag essen. Dad funktioniert bei mir, weil ich bei der Arbeit halt null Bewegung habe und somit zu 100% in fett Bereich vegetiere 
Und dann halt zu mittag wenig essen (salat und Suppe in der Kantine) und dann erst nachmittags zum Training Kohlehydrate in riegel, Gel oder Reis cake Form. 

Elba müssen wir vieleicht mal schauen. Aber meide Frau will hotel und Italien findet sie sich nicht sooo drall...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich letztens auch nacher Grubdlagenphase cp20 11Watt weniger aber auch knapp 2kg weniger... Sollte dann bis zur Saison passen


Um es genau zu sagen war ich auch 8 Watt tiefer. Aber es lief auch nicht soooo gut. Zu wenig zu mittag gegessen, zu schnell los gelegt und zu wenig Belastung über threshhold in den letzten Wochen... Aber passt! Bin voll im soll. War in Watt /kg trotzdem eine Steigerung


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber meide Frau will hotel und Italien findet sie sich nicht sooo drall...



Bei den Grundvoraussetzungen würde ich es lieber bleiben lassen. Italien und Hotels ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller (wobei das wohl auch immer eine Frage des Geldes ist), wir sind halt immer FeWo. Aber bei Hotel würde ich dann wohl auch eher Kanaren oder so machen. Oder gleich Malle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2016)

Ferienwohnungen geht zur Not auch. aber dieses Jahr ist mal angedacht das wir nach dem 1. Höhepunkt (sella ronda) eine Woche weg fahren. da ich da eh Ruhewoche hab ist das Rad dann eher sekundär.

gestern Abend hab ich noch die Bontrager montiert. Die Montage war ein Traum, drauf und fertig! 
an der karkasse Markt man schon, wo die die 100g zum alten 29-1 investiert haben. Mal sehen ob das gut war
Der Gummi fühlt sich Specci/Maxxis like an, sehr“klebrig“  Bin gespannt ob er die hohen Erwartungen erfüllt.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2016)

brauche eure hilfe...voting für das foto das tages...

einfach angucken und auf den schönen stern oben rechts klicken...

danke schön...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1958563?in=potdPool


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2016)

Hab mal gevoted Schönes Büld

Bin grad am Kochen. Heute gibbet Wildschwein


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hab au scho


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Heute gibbet Wildschwein


Mit Pfefferminzsauce? Und Lauwarmer Cervicia?

Bin heute das erste mal mit den Kojaks auf dem Crosser gefahren...


----------



## mete (6. Februar 2016)

Hab' heute mal die KB von meinem Crosser getauscht...ich würde sagen, das war auch mal wieder notwendig .


----------



## maddda (6. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mit Pfefferminzsauce? Und Lauwarmer Cervicia?
> 
> Bin heute das erste mal mit den Kojaks auf dem Crosser gefahren...


Nööö mit Chipotlesauce...da geht manchmal das Fernweh mit mir durch


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend Leute   

...wenn das nicht mal wieder ein herrliches Wetter war.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2016)

Bei mir war es heute nicht so doll, obwohl ich den ganzen Nachmittag frei gehabt hätte. Naiverweise dachte ich mir, fahre doch ein paar Intervalle mit dem Rennrad rauf zum Walchensee.

Was ich nicht bedacht habe: ganz Skideutschland war auf dem Weg in den Faschingsurlaub. Und am Autobahnende wieder Stau, also alle über den Walchensee Richtung Tirol.

Und seit VW wissen wir ja, da kannst ja eh gleich zum Rauchen anfangen. Wahnsinn war das eine Blechlawine. Gefühlt jedes zweite Auto ein SUV. 

Dann nur einmal rauf gefahren und im größeren Schlenker wieder heim. Da bahnt sich eh was an, alle meine 4 Frauen waren/sind schon krank, würde mich verwundern, wenn ausgerechnet ich verschont bliebe.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2016)

Danke an alle die für mein bild ihre stimme gegeben haben...

hab euch alle lieb...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Februar 2016)

Hat es gereicht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2016)

@onkel_doc hat doch gereicht 

Heute Ruhetag, dafuer durfte Luke wieder ueben:





Er redet schon davon, das er jetzt dann auch Rennen fahren will. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich ueberhaupt was finde, wo er mit 4 mit fahren darf


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Februar 2016)

Hier beim MTB Marathon gibt es immer am Vortag ein Kinderrennen durch Oberammergau. Das wurde super angenommen. Da können auch schon die Kleinsten mitmachen (wobei Deiner ja schon recht groß ausschaut).

http://www.koenig-ludwig-lauf.com/index.php/mtb-kids-race.html

Aber O'gau ist natürlich vom Breisgau aus eine elendige Fahrerei.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2016)

Groß ja, aber erst 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Motivation, habe mich auch gerade zu einer Vater Kind Aktion aufgemacht. Allerdings mit der Kraxe.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2016)

Danke für die votings...hat am ende locker gereicht...


und nu zum geburtstagskind von heute:
alles gute Jens zum geburtstag


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2016)

sorry jungs aber könnt ihr nochmals voten für das foto des tages. ohne das ich es gewollt habe steht erneut eines bereit von miar...

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1959978?in=potdPool

grüssle


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Sooo viel Stress sooo frueh am Morgen...


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2016)

So mal eben gevoted

Gucke gerade die wdh vom superbowl.
Diese Woche is ne ruhige trainingwoche bei mir angesagt. Hier schüttet es wie die Pest. Die ganzen Karnevalshochburgen haben die Züge verkleinert oder abgesagt....

Heute Abend geht's dann locker auffe Rolle


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gerade an einem Syntace low10 dran. Ich bin am Samstag mal wieder eien Runde mit dem CDale gefahren udn der Lenker fuehlte sich schon "hoch" an... zudem will ich eigentlich den 250g Ritchey Alu Lenker am Zaboo carbonisieren... daher low10 ans Scalpel und den FSA ans Zaboo... mal sehen.

Heute ist Ruhetag... Di und Do gibt es wohl Threshold Intervalle und Sonntag IceRider Rennen. Aber das wird wohl eher ein MudRider


----------



## maddda (8. Februar 2016)

Ahhh wir haben ein Geburtstagskind alles Gute Jens!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Februar 2016)

Alles Gute Jens! Und immer wenigstens 'n Bar Luft im Reifen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
...sagt der Alte 

Gestern habe ich ein LR auf Procore umgerüstet.... ein bisschen Fummelei, aber man schafft es. 
So wenig Luft hatte ich noch nie im Reifen  aber runterspringen kann da nichts mehr. 

So nun werde ich mich mal ordentlich verwöhnen lassen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Alles Gute Jens! Und immer wenigstens 'n Bar Luft im Reifen


Ich fahre doch jetzt Procore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Alles Guuuuude!


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Februar 2016)

Ebenso "Ois Guade" aus dem Süden.

Heute das erste Mal in dem Jahr auf dem MTB gehockt. Dann gleich das Rennbike mit Carbon-LRS genommen. War mal wieder beeindruckend zu erfahren, was Gewicht und gute Komponenten für einen Unterschied machen. Bin ja seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf dem Rad gehockt.

SST Intervalle da hinten gefahren. 3 x 30 min immer bis zum Schnee, Fahrtechniktraining runter. Geil! Wer braucht eigentlich Winter? Immer noch Föhn, 15°C.






aber auch feststellen müssen, das Überschuhe und Gesteinsbrocken nicht kompatibel zueinander sind:


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> aber auch feststellen müssen, das Überschuhe und Gesteinsbrocken nicht kompatibel zueinander sind:


Das liegt an den ganzen neuen Standards


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Soooo ich hab nun den low10 gekauft. Hab am Scalpel nur etwas ueber 5cm Ueberhoehung. Am Zaboo sind es fast 8cm. Mit dem Low10 sollte ich bei gut 6,5cm landen. Dann noch den FSA ans Zaboo und fertig carbonifiziert! 

War am Samstag ja mal wieder mit dem Scalpel unterwegs. Bin ja die letzten 6 Wochen fast ausschliesslich mit dem Crosser gefahren. Da war es schon mal wieder geil das Fully nen RICHTIGEN Trail runter jagen


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Februar 2016)

Low10 habe ich zwei im Keller liegen, hatte aber immer Hemmungen davor, Carbonlenker gebraucht zu verkaufen.

Lustig das du die einen ran machst, dachte immer, dass sei nur was für Menschen mit kompakter Statur. Wie oft ich mir wegen der Optik blöde Sprüche anhören musste.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Naja am Scalpel hab ich halt ein 137mm Steuerrohr, das ergibt nicht gerade die flachste Front.
Der High10 aus dem Bikemarkt hat keinerlei montagspuhren und ist kaum gefahren. Ist auch von einem User von dem ich schon viel gelesen und auch schon mit ihm PM geschrieben habe. Er hat mir versichert immer mit Drehmo montiert und ihn kaum gefahren zu sein.
Bei einem Syntace hab ich da auch zusaetzlich ein besseres Gefuehl.

Bloede Sprueche hoere ich eh immer. Fuer mich zaehlt nur der Druck auf dem Pedal.


----------



## Milan Racer (8. Februar 2016)

der Lenker ist wirklich einwandfrei 
hier bei euch lese ich nur mit, habe mich noch nicht eingebracht


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Februar 2016)

Mir geht es ja auch nicht um den Verkäufer, der wäre ja ich. Aber der Mensch ist halt immer die Summe seiner eigenen Lebenserfahrungen. Aber ich will Euch damit nicht langweilen ....


----------



## Phippsy (8. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> hier bei euch lese ich nur mit, habe mich noch nicht eingebracht


Same here.


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der High10 aus dem Bikemarkt...


Verstehe ich das recht, dass du einen High 10 gekauft hast und ihn dann drehst? Geht das so problemlos?
Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass das aufgrund unterschiedlicher Wandstärken nicht hinhaut. Wenn doch, hätte ich auch noch nen High 5 zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Ne, ist natürlich ein low10


----------



## Phippsy (8. Februar 2016)

Schade, ich hatte schon Hoffnungen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2016)

Das ich einen low kaufe, bedeutet ja nicht das man den high nicht umgehen darf. Frag halt mal bei Syntace an.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Februar 2016)

Nabend Männer   
...Gäste sind nun aus dem Haus. 
Danke für die Glückwünsche 
Jetzt bleiben mir nur noch 45 mickrige Jahre bis zur Wiedergeburt.   

Also High würde ich jetzt ohne zu fragen auch nicht umdrehen, wobei bei Syntace bauen sie schon stabiles Zubehör...  
Ihr müsst nur mit eurem Gerät mitfühlen und merken wenn sich was verabschiedet.   

Am Sonntag beginnt in Schöneck wieder die Bikessaison... also auf zum Techniktraining.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

...der Sturm hat sich gelegt und alle Bäume stehen noch. 

"Rock Shox Totem Coil für 307€ inkl. Versand mit Code CLEARFEB: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/rockshox-totem-rc2dh-coil-gabeln-2011/rp-prod144285 " 
...super Preis


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2016)

26'... suess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (9. Februar 2016)

Hey, würdet ihr einer Carbon-Starr-Gabel aus der Bucht vertrauen die nur bis 160mm Scheinbegröße freigegeben ist? Dazu noch unter 600g und ziemlich günstig?
Oder kann man sagen, dass da eig. nichts passieren kann. Die Gabel ist neu und von nem Laden.


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 26'... suess



Für's Tandem aber genau richtig, da würde ich kein labbriges 29" fahren wollen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2016)

@mountainmax Neu? Deutscher Shop? Garantie? Gewichtsfreigabe? 

@mete ja, da bin ich die auch schon gefahren, war fast auf einem Level mit der Boxxer. Wobei ich ein 29er Tandem mit ner 120mm Pike schon gerne mal ueber nen einfachen Marathon (Fortwangen/Kirchzarten) knallen wuerde. Ich glaub da waere man RICHTIG schnell!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 26'... suess


...ist bestellt   


mete schrieb:


> Für's Tandem aber genau richtig, da würde ich kein labbriges 29" fahren wollen .


...man weiß ja nie, wie lange meine Lyrik noch durchhält und 20er Steckachse will ich behalten. 
Welche Federhärte habt ihr verbaut. Die Federn gibt es ja bis extra hart. Wir wiegen so um die 180 kg und mehr, je nach Ausrüstung. 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @mountainmax Neu? Deutscher Shop? Garantie? Gewichtsfreigabe?
> 
> @mete ja, da bin ich die auch schon gefahren, war fast auf einem Level mit der Boxxer. Wobei ich ein 29er Tandem mit ner 120mm Pike schon gerne mal ueber nen einfachen Marathon (Fortwangen/Kirchzarten) knallen wuerde. Ich glaub da waere man RICHTIG schnell!


Sascha, irgendwann fliegst du auf die Nase wenn du immer schneller werden willst.   
29er kann ich mir von der Steifigkeit nicht so richtig am Tandem vorstellen... aber wird schon klappen mit ordentlichen Laufrädern. 
Aber wenn ich sehe, wie sich meine Lyrik beim Lenken und Bremsen verzieht... hätte ich Bedenken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2016)

Ich bin schon Tandem mit einer Pike und XC Laufraedern gefahren: 2007 Marathon in Furtwangen.
War auch nicht anderes, wie wenn ich am Solorad eine alte Sid mit Scheibenbremse gefahren bin...


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Tandem mit einer Pike und XC Laufraedern gefahren: 2007 Marathon in Furtwangen.
> War auch nicht anderes, wie wenn ich am Solorad eine alte Sid mit Scheibenbremse gefahren bin...


...also schön wabbelig   
Im Alter verstärkt sich das Sicherheitsdenken...das ist vielleicht ein unnützer Mist, aber bei mir wird das immer schlimmer.  

Mal sehen, wenn ich dran denke mache ich am WE mal eine Fotostrecke für dich und Luke.


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Welche Federhärte habt ihr verbaut.



Wir haben die Soloair-Variante und fahren ungefähr mit dem Druck, der für 90kg Fahrer angedacht ist.


----------



## Phippsy (9. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Frag halt mal bei Syntace an.



Hab vorhin angerufen, High 5 drehen geht problemlos.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2016)

Sauber!


----------



## mountainmax (9. Februar 2016)

Aber dann passt doch der backsweep nich mehr richtig oder hab ich nen Denkfehler.
Habe mir extra mal einen low 5 gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (9. Februar 2016)

In meiner Vorstellung sollte das passen. Probieren werd ich's aber erst wenns wieder auf die Saison zugeht


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wir haben die Soloair-Variante und fahren ungefähr mit dem Druck, der für 90kg Fahrer angedacht ist.


Wie meine Lyrik... da stelle ich auch schnell über Luftdruck die Gabel ein. Allerdings ist das Ansprechverhalten bei Luftgabeln schlechter. Deswegen habe ich die Stahlfedervariante bestellt (und wegen der Steifigkeit), außerdem will meine Frau das Mehrgewicht der Gabel an sich einsparen.


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie meine Lyrik... da stelle ich auch schnell über Luftdruck die Gabel ein. Allerdings ist das Ansprechverhalten bei Luftgabeln schlechter.


Ich glaube, das ist bei dem Gewicht egal / nicht spürbar .



> außerdem will meine Frau das Mehrgewicht der Gabel an sich einsparen.



Wow, das wären dann wieviel, 500g?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist bei dem Gewicht egal / nicht spürbar .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, das wären dann wieviel, 500g?


Naja, wir sind mal ein Tandem mit einer Domain Stahlfeder zur Probe gefahren.... die ging super sensible durch's Gelände. Daher stammt auch mein Spruch.... "wie mit dem ICE über den Acker"...und das ist gerade bei kleinen Unebenheiten deutlich zu spüren. 

...wenn es ein Kilo wird, werde ich auch nicht meine Bedenken anmelden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2016)

Nochmal vor dem Unwetter durch gekommen  2x12' Threshold.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Februar 2016)

jetzt im richtigen Thread ;-)

jo, schaut morgen eher nach Keller aus. Wird ganz schön windig.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Februar 2016)

ich wollt heut eigntl trainieren, aber keine rolle hier in der WG und draußen (im dunkeln!) bei sturm is auch nicht soo geil.. 
hoffe dass ich morgen zum training komme. hab letzte woche gut trainiert und will das nicht einfach "verpuffen" lassen


----------



## mete (9. Februar 2016)

Ich brauch eine neue Brille, unauffällig, kontratssteigernd, fullframe und trotzdem gute Rundumsicht sowie für schmale Gesichter soll sie sein, kennt jemand die hier (mit Clarion Gläsern)?:

http://www.hibike.de/tifosi-bronx-b...qlbOQAOOLOJ4tGSoiNGeBoCAIDw_wcB#item_98250062

Gibt es Alternativen? Preis ist schon über meinem Maximum, Oakley Adidas und Kosorten fallen also raus und sind mir auch meistens zu breit...Danke!


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Februar 2016)

Kann zu der Brille nichts sagen, musste aber gerade zwei 4jährigen Mädchen Dein Userbild erklären. Uffff, was Kinder so fragen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2016)

ich bin auch raus...bei mir gibt es nur oakley. passt bei mir perfekt und hält so lange, das der Preis wieder ok ist.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (9. Februar 2016)

Zu der Brille im speziellen weiß ich nix, aber von Tifosi sind bei uns einige sehr überzeugt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Morgen zusammen. Benutzt jemand von euch Today's Plan? Ist eine Trainingspeaks alternative, die keine abgehobene 20Eu/Monat kostet (sind nur 6Eu/Monat). Von den Metriken und dem Funktionsumfang her sieht es ganz gut aus.

Aktuell nutze ich ja Strava Premium fuer den taeglichen Gebrauch und wenn es in die Tiefe gehen soll nimm ich GoldenCheetah. Today's Plan ist wohl irgendwo zwischen drin. Hat eine 2 Wochen Test 4 free.
Heute Abend mal meine Garmin Daten rein laden (habe ein OfflineBack auf meinem LanRaid ) und anschauen.
Was auch gut aussieht, ist die Moeglichkeit Rennen ein zu planen, zwecks Periodisierung.... mal sehen.

Ach ja: schon 3kg abgenommen. Noch 3, dann hab ich Renngewicht!


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen. Benutzt jemand von euch Today's Plan? Ist eine Trainingspeaks alternative, die keine abgehobene 20Eu/Monat kostet (sind nur 6Eu/Monat). Von den Metriken und dem Funktionsumfang her sieht es ganz gut aus.
> 
> Aktuell nutze ich ja Strava Premium fuer den taeglichen Gebrauch und wenn es in die Tiefe gehen soll nimm ich GoldenCheetah. Today's Plan ist wohl irgendwo zwischen drin. Hat eine 2 Wochen Test 4 free.
> Heute Abend mal meine Garmin Daten rein laden (habe ein OfflineBack auf meinem LanRaid ) und anschauen.
> ...


...Wie wärs mit nem Blatt und nem Stift?!...kann ich aber nem Informatiker net erzählen oder?

Renngewicht habbich schon...war sogar gestern eher etwas zu leicht. Daran waren diese verdammten feiertage schuld Werd mal schauen, dass ich das jetzt mindestens halte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Blatt und Stift... top Idee  Wie war es nochmal? Studi ohne Kinder? 
Und den Zettel (das Buechlein) hab ich dann immer dabei. Zuhause, bei der Arbeit... wenn du wuesstest wie oft ich spontan umplanen muss... Als arbeitender FamilienVater ist die Meoglichkeit, das online oder auf dem Smartphone zu haben Gold wert.

Zudem ist es ziemlich anstrengend rollierende TraingingsLoad Durchschnitte von Hand immer mit zu ziehen,... gehen tut alles, aber ich habe dazu nicht die Zeit. Trainieren -> Daten uploaden fertig!


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab so ein kleines Buch. Da bin ich oldschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Das müsste ich ja immer hin und her schleppen...


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2016)

Also bei mir liegt das Buch aufm Schreibtisch


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Daheim, oder bei der Arbeit?...  Siehst du mein Problem. Darum brauche ich es online.


----------



## maddda (10. Februar 2016)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Das ich die Daten zuhause brauch sollte klar sein... 
Aber es kommt regelmäßig vor, dass ich während der Arbeit um planen muss. 
Kommt mir halt regelmäßig vor, dass sich familiär oder beruflich was ändert. Darum brauch ich die Daten auch im Büro.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...Papier nehme ich noch zusätzlich für wichtige Daten als Merkplatz.


----------



## BENDERR (10. Februar 2016)

ich hab meinen plan inkl. periodisierung, trainingseinheiten etc. (excel) auch auf dropbox liegen, damit ich von überall drauf zugreifen kann.
nach dem training dann datenauswertung mit GC.. das sollte ja auch mit dropbox funktionieren. aber ich hab auf der arbeit/uni eh fast immer den laptop dabei, da isses latte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Dropbox geht bei der Arbeit nicht...  Ist halt nicht Uni.  Genauso will ich den PC hier nicht mit privaten Tools voll müllen. 
Darum mag ich online Tools.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Februar 2016)

Alles Gute Veikko!


----------



## baloo (10. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja: schon 3kg abgenommen. Noch 3, dann hab ich Renngewicht!



Wie hast du das erreicht? Nur durch Training oder auch durch Essensverzicht?
Bei mir tut sich grad gar nichts, obwohl ich deutlich weniger Schoggi esse als auch schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hungere. Kein Frühstück (nur Kaffee mit einem Stück Butter), wenig Mittagessen... 
Gezieltes riegel /Gel fürs training essen, das ich da Leistung bringen kann. 
Ich sitze bis 3/4 ja nur rum. Da Esse ich sehr wenig und lebe 100% vom fett. 
Funktioniert recht gut. Konstante Gewichtsabnahme und trotzdem bekomme ich meine Leistung hin. Ist nur nicht angenehm...


----------



## baloo (10. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hungere. Kein Frühstück (nur Kaffee mit einem Stück Butter), wenig Mittagessen...
> Gezieltes riegel /Gel fürs training essen, das ich da Leistung bringen kann.
> Ich sitze bis 3/4 ja nur rum. Da Esse ich sehr wenig und lebe 100% vom fett.
> Funktioniert recht gut. Konstante Gewichtsabnahme und trotzdem bekomme ich meine Leistung hin. Ist nur nicht angenehm...


Kaffee mit einem Stück Butter, interessant?! Hab ich jetzt so noch nie gehört!
Ist du von morgens bis Mittags nichts mehr und fährst aber morgens mit dem Bike zur Arbeit?
Ich hab jeweils 20km und esse auch nichts zum Frühstück (6Uhr), aber spätestens um 10Uhr lieg ich flach im Sessel wenn ich nichts esse!
Obwohl ich als Softi auch nur sitze!!! Und wenns Mittags nur wenig gibt, quäl ich mich abends die 20 wieder zurück, aber gute Idee mit vor dem Training gezielt einen Riegel rein zu hauen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Ohne essen zur Arbeit. Dort dann einen Kaffee mit Butter und bis zum mittag essen nix. Dann eine Kleinigkeit... 
Ist hart, aber geht. Und durch das gezielt fürs training essen bekomme ich das trotzdem ohne Einbuße hin.


----------



## baloo (10. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ohne essen zur Arbeit. Dort dann einen Kaffee mit Butter und bis zum mittag essen nix. Dann eine Kleinigkeit...
> Ist hart, aber geht. Und durch das gezielt fürs training essen bekomme ich das trotzdem ohne Einbuße hin.


und wie lange häslt du das jetzt schon aus?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Seit Anfang Januar


----------



## lumpi0815 (10. Februar 2016)

das hungern ist totaler mist und endet im jojo-Effekt. der körper holt sich was benötigt wird - da kann der wille noch so stark sein. spreche da aus Erfahrung. irgendwann geht dann morgens mal nix mehr.
mein tipp:
kalorienbedarf berechnen und davon 500kcal abziehen
Kalorien tracken (Tagebuch)
kohlenhydrate auf rund 100g/tag runter fahren
1,5l grünen tee/tag
das funktioniert prima!


----------



## mountainmax (10. Februar 2016)

Bei mir reichts schon wenn ich meine 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag einhalt. Dann dann aber auch rein hau und zwischendrin nur Obst und keine Süßigkeiten. Dann nehm ich schon ab...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es immer wieder herrlich, wie alle meinen Koerper besser kennen als ich 
Bei MIR funktioniert das. Ich nehme ja auch nicht NIX zu mir. Ich fuehre ihm die Kallorien zu die er in dem Moment braucht und das ist bei mir morgens nur sehr wenig. Wenn ich es zusammen rechne komme ich auch nicht auf mehr als 500kcal Reduktion.
Strickte Kohlehydrate Reduktion halte ICH fuer MICH nicht fuer sinnvoll, da mein Koerper im Training Kohlehydrate braucht.
Wie gesagt, das oben beschriebene funktioniert bei mir sehr gut. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hungere. Kein Frühstück (nur Kaffee mit einem Stück Butter), wenig Mittagessen ... Ist nur nicht angenehm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

s laebe isch kei poni hof!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2016)

Kaffee mit Butter ist noch übler als Kaffee mit Zucker.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

jetzt mal nuechtern betrachtet... was ist milch? wasser und fett.


----------



## mete (10. Februar 2016)

Ich fress' den ganzen Tag, unter 5000kcal geht gar nix, davon die Hälfte mit Süßkram. Es lebe die Veranlagung .


----------



## lumpi0815 (10. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jetzt mal nuechtern betrachtet... was ist milch? wasser und fett.


neben fett zu rund gleichem anteil milchzucker und eiweiß 
stimmt jeder so wie es passt.
ich muss etwas schauen, dass es passt. dafür brauch ich dann aber keinen schwedentrunk morgens


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich fress' den ganzen Tag, unter 5000kcal geht gar nix, davon die Hälfte mit Süßkram. Es lebe die Veranlagung .


...aber richtig wirtschaftlich ist das nicht... 
...mit 50 wendet sich das Blatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2016)

Mein Körper hätte einfach gerne 84kg...Aber ich will nur 78...  Da muss ich nachhelfen. 

Wenn ich auf das Eiweiß aus meinem Schluck Milch im Kaffee angewiesen bin muss ich mir was überlegen 
Den mich Zucker will ich morgens ja gar nicht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen! Heute schon 3 Brez'n gegessen und 3 Kaffee schwarz getrunken. Mittags über geht es dann in den Keller.

Bin schon total aufgeregt, heute wird wohl mein P2M Rex 1 geliefert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich fress' den ganzen Tag [...] davon die Hälfte mit Süßkram.


So schaut's aus 



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heute schon [...] 3 Kaffee schwarz getrunken.



Und das um 10 nach 8 - sportlich!


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

Um 10 nach 8 habe ich schon drei Kinder fertig gemacht, in die verschiedenen "Unterbringungseinrichtungen" gekarrt, Babybrei nachgekauft und die ersten Arbeitsemails beantwortet.

Alles relativ


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Februar 2016)

Aso - du machst ja meist HO. Das macht dann schon einen guten Teil aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

Morgen Jungs, ich bin schon 30' zur Arbeit gefahren und hab TrippleEspresso mit Stueck Butter drin... ich fuehle mich zum Baeume ausreissen!!! 

P2M Rex? Zeigen! 
Ich hab gestern Abend noch den Low10 bekommen. Super schneller service @Milan Racer . 
Direkt auf 700mm gekuerzt und montiert. Zustand wie beschrieben sehr gut, optisch finde ich ihn auch ganz gut. 
Das wichtigste: es hat gut ueber einen 1cm Sattelueberhoehung gebracht und fuehlt sich beim Probesitzen auch gut an.


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...aber richtig wirtschaftlich ist das nicht...


Da sagst Du was...Wocheinkauf ist meist dreistellig .


> ...mit 50 wendet sich das Blatt


Da können ja noch zwei Dekaden in dem Stile ins Land ziehen...das gleiche hat man mir übrigens schon für die 30 vorausgesagt


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

So geht es mir normal auch... Was wir verfressen 
Das mit an 30 zunehmen hat man mir auch gesagt. Aber ich kann das so nicht bestätigen. 84kg auf 1,86m ist auch nicht viel... Nur zu viel für schnell Rennen fahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

Dann wird heute wohl gebastelt:


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

Also mit 30 ist definitiv ein Gerücht, mit 40 kann man auch noch alles in sich rein schmeißen... so Ende 40 Anfang 50 muss man schon etwas aufpassen, dazu kommt noch der geringere Bewegungsdrang. Da man auch keine ernsthaften Wettkämpfe mehr fährt , zumindest bei mir, muss man nicht trainieren, wenn man nicht will. Man fängt an zu genießen und geht auf der Tour auch mal ordentlich essen, obwohl man dann hinterher kaum noch Rad fahren kann wenn der Magen voll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (11. Februar 2016)

Siehst du, darum war es gar nicht so schlecht sich für den GR anzumelden! 
Dann wird man zum trainieren quasi gezwungen!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Siehst du, darum war es gar nicht so schlecht sich für den GR anzumelden!
> Dann wird man zum trainieren quasi gezwungen!!!


...mit 55 kommt dann langsam die Weisheit dazu, und die sagt dir dann.... nur keinen Stress aufbauen.


----------



## mountainmax (11. Februar 2016)

Wie ist die Kurbel gewichtstechnisch und generell?


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

Generell?


----------



## mountainmax (11. Februar 2016)

wirkt sie hochwertig?


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

schon, schon

nur das P2M silberne Kettenblattschrauben zur schwarzen Kurbel beilegt ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

schon der erste "Bummer". Bei der Rex P2M kann man die Batterie nicht ohne Ausbau und Zerlegen (das innere Ketteblatt muss weg) wechseln.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> schon der erste "Bummer". Bei der Rex P2M kann man die Batterie nicht ohne Ausbau und Zerlegen (das innere Ketteblatt muss weg) wechseln.


Ihr schraubt doch alle gern   
Wie lange hält die Batterie?... bestimmt länger als die Kettenblätter oder die Lager...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

Ne oder? Was ist denn das fuer ein Hirnfurz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

Man muss die Batterie etwa alle 400h tauschen, das dürfte bei den meisten einmal im Jahr sein. Bei dem Classic-P2M hat man das Batteriefach zwar einfacher zugänglich aber dafür immer schön in "Abschussposition".


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

trotzdem hätte man etwas mehr Hirn in das Design des Batteriefachs einsetzen können. Wir reden doch von einem deutschen Markenprodukt. Die Batterie fällt grundsätzlich immer dann aus, wenn man es nicht braucht. Und auf meinen beiden Garmins habe ich noch nie eine Batteriestandswarnanzeige bekommen. Einfach nur Batterie tot.  Passiert vielleicht nur einmal/zweimal im Jahr, aber dann ist es nervig.

Es ist es nicht dramatisch aber auch irgendwie unnötig, da es bestimmt besser geht. Andere Produkte im Wattsegment werden ja auch schonungslos kritisiert, nicht?


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es ist es nicht dramatisch aber auch irgendwie unnötig, da es bestimmt besser geht. Andere Produkte im Wattsegment werden ja auch schonungslos kritisiert, nicht?



Jo, aber immer noch besser als bei SRM, da kann man gar nichts selbst machen, dafür hat man aber auch 1000h und mehr Ruhe. Ich glaube, wenn es anders gegangen wäre, hätte man das schon gemacht. Sind halt eher für RR designt, da hat man nicht so kleine Blätter und kann ohne Demotage tauschen. So sieht das alte aus:


----------



## baloo (11. Februar 2016)

finde das auch etwas unverständlich, schliesslich sind die Systeme ja nicht unbedingt zum Schnäppchenpreis zu haben!
Wäre auch möglich die Systeme ohne Batterie zu versorgen, schliesslich sind die Leistungsmesser ja nahe an rotierenden Teilen und könnten so problemlos ihre Spannung selbst erzeugen


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

so wie mete schon gesagt hat, die Dinger wurden wohl hauptsächlich fürs Rennrad entwickelt und dann wohl nur aufs MTB übertragen. Vermutlich sind die Stückzahlen für eine eigene Entwicklung zu gering. Bei den größeren Lochkreisen dürfte das wohl so gehen (wird ja auch so beworben)

und was mir gerade im Keller auf der Rolle noch gekommen ist: ich weiß jetzt nicht wie der Einfach-Spider aussieht, aber ich habe einen Zweifach. Damit ja doppelt Nische. Da ist ja kein kleines Kettenblatt im Weg.

Für meine Situation ist es halt blöd. Und ich hätte das schon gerne auch vorher gewusst, so etwas sollte schon in der Produktbeschreibung stehen. Weicht ja wohl von allen anderen P2M Modellen ab. Und die Batterie raucht halt immer genau vor einem Rennen oder im Urlaub ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

Also meine Stages haben sich bei mir immer ein paar Stunden vor Ende auf dem Garmin mit "low Batterie" gemeldet.
Und die Erreichbarkeit ist auch top...
Nein, ich will niemand bekehren, aber das sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

wieso "bekehren"?

Meine beiden Stages haben auch berichtet, aber waren dann nach ein paar Minuten durch. Meine Powertap P1 berichten gar nichts, einfach weg. Die haben nur 60 h Batterielaufzeit, von daher durfte ich das jetzt schon dreimal erfahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

Also eine Tour ging eigentlich immer noch mit den Stages. Aber die Warnung komtm ja beim Verbinden und dann mach ich halt gleich eine neue Batterie rein. Ist aber auch nicht soooo oft.


----------



## baloo (11. Februar 2016)

geht bei den Stages auch super einfach und man könnte sogar auf der Tour die Batterie problemlos wechseln! Mit Voraussetzung, dass man dann auch so eine noch dabei hat ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

habe/hatte immer eine dabei 

mir hat es mal 1 km nach dem Start beim Tegernsee Marathon die Meldung "battery low" angezeigt. ein paar Minuten später tot. Das Rennen hätte ich echt gerne aufgezeichnet.

Habe aber auch bezüglich Stages die Seuche an mir.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> habe/hatte immer eine dabei
> 
> mir hat es mal 1 km nach dem Start beim Tegernsee Marathon die Meldung "battery low" angezeigt. ein paar Minuten später tot. Das Rennen hätte ich echt gerne aufgezeichnet.
> 
> Habe aber auch bezüglich Stages die Seuche an mir.


Und was sagt dir das, du warst ~ 0.25 kmh zu langsam.  

Blödsinn.... ein Kilometer nach dem Start und nicht vor dem Ziel.


----------



## oberhausen123 (11. Februar 2016)

hab mal ne Frage , vielleicht hat ja jemand die Erfahrung schon gemacht . Ich will mir ein Crosser aufbauen und für die Laufräder hätte ich jetzt 29er mtb genommen mit z.b einer BOR , Funworksfelge etc. möchte aber mit diesem Laufradsatz auch Straße fahren . Laut den entsprechenden Shops halten die felgen maximal 3.5 Bar aus . sollte man das beachten ? oder gehen die Felgen bei > 5 bar kaputt ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

Das Felgenbett kann dir reissen, oder der Reifen kann runter hoppen. Ich fahre einfach 35mm Reifen (Clement Xplore USH) mit ca 3 Bar und alles ist gut. Ansonsten hat DT Swiss nen recht guten 200Euro Disc Road LRS, der ist voll Rennrad freigegeben.

Zum Thema leere Batterien an Wattmessern:



Eines der besseren Features von Today'sPlan. Gibt auch eine Email/Benachrichtigung, wenn eine Batterie leer laeuft.
Sonst finde ich es bis jetzt etwas unuebersichtlich und ueberladen, aber vielleicht brauch ich einfach noch etwas zum mich rein fuchsen...


----------



## oberhausen123 (11. Februar 2016)

Aso Oke Danke !
Hab mir jetzt den R24 Spline bestellt .


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zum Thema leere Batterien an Wattmessern:
> 
> Eines der besseren Features von Today'sPlan. Gibt auch eine Email/Benachrichtigung, wenn eine Batterie leer laeuft.
> Sonst finde ich es bis jetzt etwas unuebersichtlich und ueberladen, aber vielleicht brauch ich einfach noch etwas zum mich rein fuchsen...



cool, d.h. das wird im .fit File abgespeichert. Muss ich mir doch mal das ANT+ SDK genauer anschauen. Da ist, glaube ich, auch ein parser dabei, womit man fit files extrahieren kann. Ich habe mir das Ablegen der verschiedene fit files automatisiert, könnte ich noch den einen Schritt, Batterieprüfung dazwischen legen. Oder gleich was mit der API selber machen.


Vorher noch die Kurbel ins HT eingebaut. Genau so nervig, wie von anderen hier im Forum berichtet: die Angabe von Rotor zu den Spacern ist Müll. Musste das mehrfach ein- und ausbauen bis das mittig war. Und Ein/Ausbau ist nicht so easy, wie z.b. von SRAM GXP gewohnt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

ich mach mir das einfach: Auto upload zu garmin connect. von da zu strava und aktuell noch zu today'sPlan (was ich gerade teste).
und einmal pro Woche nimm ich ihn zum laden mit hoch und zieh an pc die fit Files auf mein nas.

und vor den Rennen gehört zu rad richten schnell mit der stages app batterie checken. im Training ging sie noch nie plötzlich leer, aber beim Rennen gehe ich auf Nummer sicher.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Februar 2016)

ich habe bei mir drei Quellen: Edge beim Radfahren, Forerunner beim Laufen und PerfPro beim Kickr. Wenn ich die Garmins einstecke oder beim Perfpro einen neuen File habe, dann werden die alle automatisch zu Google Drive raufgeladen. War programmiertechnisch nicht so ein großer Aufwand, habe da meinen eigenen kleinen Service programmiert. Musste mir das für die Arbeit mal aneignen. Von dort kann ich sie dann in Golden Cheetah laden, dessen Files auch auf Google Drive liegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2016)

ok...ich hab nur den edge, da ist es viel einfacher. ich muss aber auch sagen für die alltägliche Steuerung (trainingsload, Tagebuch, Intervall kontrollieren,...) reicht mit Strava Premium eigentlich echt.
nur wenn ich eine Einheit oder ein Rennen genau anschauen will (scatterplot, watt je trittfrequenz, quadrant Analyse,...) dann wirf ich gc an. das mache ich aber dann in Ruhe zuhause an pc.
“unterwegs“ brauch ich nur Strava und meine grob periodisierung in Google Drive.
ach ja, “gewichts tracking“ in garmin connect.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...lasst euch nicht stören


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2016)

Morgen zusammen. Hier ist top Wetter und ich werde nach dem Spassigen Tempi/Intervall Training gestern heute nur eine lockere 1h GA Einheit einlegen. Am Wo dann 2 laengere Einheiten. 
IceRider faellt doch flach. Bin nochmal in mich gegangen und hab beschlossen, dasi ch einfach keine Lust auf die 4 Runden Forsthighway zu ballern habe. Da ist mir der Aufwand zu viel, fuer die Strecke. Die macht spass, wee esSchnee hat, aber aktuell ist das nur fade 

@__Stefan__ kannst mir ja mal per PM gener erklaeren, was du gescriptet/gecoded hast. 
Ich habe den Today'sPlan Test abgebrochen, da es mir zu viel Aufwand fuer kaum (wenn ueberhaupt) Mehrwert ist. Daher werde ich bei dem funktionierenden "modus operandi" bleiben


----------



## mountainmax (12. Februar 2016)

Kennt jem. irgendwas preislich attraktiven Rahmen: Anforderungen sind:
-Steckachse für 12x142
-konisches Steuerrohr
-ne "gute" Geo (also nicht so steiler Lenkwinkel und einigmaßen steiler Sitzwinkel)
-direct mount umwerferaufnahme (high oder low) aber kein K.O Kriterium
-kann gebraucht sein
- Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig
Habe was gefunden und gekauft und jetzt meint der Händler der Rahme ist nicht mehr im Lager  (anscheind gestohlen)
Vllt auch was aus eurem Privatbesitz?
Wäre dankbar für Hilfe. Will nämlich mal jetzt mein Material für 2016 fertig bekommen.

EDIT: Preislich attraktiv ist <800€
und Größe irgendwo zwischen 17 und 19 "


----------



## baloo (12. Februar 2016)

Schau mal hier, Qualität, Preis und Service einwandfrei!


----------



## mountainmax (12. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber da is mir irgendwie mullmig nach china soviel geld zu überweißen und dann am Ende vllt mit Zoll Problemen zu bekommen. Bin da glaub altmodisch. Außederm is so ein 72° Sitzwinkel glaub zu flach für mich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2016)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Kennt jem. irgendwas preislich attraktiven Rahmen: Anforderungen sind:
> -Steckachse für 12x142
> -konisches Steuerrohr
> -ne "gute" Geo (also nicht so steiler Lenkwinkel und einigmaßen steiler Sitzwinkel)
> ...


http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...gc[3199]=3202;pgc[3201]=3207;pgc[10396]=10399

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...]=3202;pgc[3201]=3207;pgc[10396]=10399;page=2


----------



## mountainmax (12. Februar 2016)

Ah mist, hatte vergessen zu sagen : Carbon ist die Wahl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2016)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Ah mist, hatte vergessen zu sagen : Carbon ist die Wahl !


...aber mit 29" lag ich richtig?   
800€ sind für Carbon ziemlich knapp.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2016)

Zum Thema Leistung Indoor/Outdoor: http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...-functional-threshold-power-for-indoor-riding
Genau so empfinde ich es auch. Bei mir sind es  20% weniger.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Februar 2016)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2016)

Gut aussehen tut sie schonmal.


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Februar 2016)

1. Intervall, 35 min, ab hier zu viel Schnee

Jetzt Fahrspass runter


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2016)

Ich hab irgendwo mal einen mini marshguard fuer Crosser gesehen... finde es aber nicht mehr 
Ich befuerchte ich muss da mal selber was schnippeln. In kombination mit dem Assaver kann ich dann naemlich die Schutzbleche entsorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (12. Februar 2016)

der rahmen und die neue kurbel ist ja ganz cool, aber doch n bisschen zu groß für dich, was?
nix für ungut...



_____________________________________





__Stefan__ schrieb:


> 1. Intervall, 35 min, ab hier zu viel Schnee
> 
> Jetzt Fahrspass runter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462440


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Februar 2016)

Langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine ... Nichts für ungut, aber kannst dich ja bei meinen Eltern beschweren


----------



## träk_fjul (12. Februar 2016)

;-) hilft ja nix mehr...
nee, passt schon. muss ich ja nicht mit fahren...alles cool!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine ... Nichts für ungut, aber kannst dich ja bei meinen Eltern beschweren


kenn ich,...nur anders rum

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Februar 2016)

was bei mir noch dazu kommt: ich habe den Sattel noch ein paar cm tiefer, wie man so in der "Fachliteratur" für meine Beinlänge empfehlen würde. Habe in den jungen jahren als Bahnfahrer sehr viel Zeit im Windkanal verbracht: Optimum aus Aerodynamik und Körper rausholen. Viele Leistungstests das gefahren. Bei mir sind die Hebel halt so, dass der Sattel etwas weiter runter muss und die Cleats ganz nach hinten (d.h. die Zehenspitzen nach vorne).

Interessanterweise habe ich dann mal vor ein paar Jahren so ein dynmaisches Retül Fitting gemacht. Die kamen auf genau die gleichen Ergebnisse, wie vor über 20 jahren die vom Leistungszentrum.

Es gibt halt so gewisse ästhetische Vorstellungen, wie ein Bike auszusehen hat. Ähnlich den Stöckelschuhen, komplett idiotisch, aber trotzdem laufe sie drin rum.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Februar 2016)

Außerdem passen zwei ordentliche Trinkflaschen in den Rahmen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen .... habe ich eine Schei** Nacht gehabt. Maximal in 10 min Abschnitten geschlafen, Kinder (bis auf #2 .... die bekommt den Führerschein gezahlt) haben so dermaßen Rambazamba gemacht. Und jetzt hat Frau auch noch 24 h Dienst, d.h. nächste Nacht darf ich auch wieder ran. Training kann ich die nächsten 2 Tage vergessen.


----------



## Der_Christopher (13. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo mal einen mini marshguard fuer Crosser gesehen... finde es aber nicht mehr
> Ich befuerchte ich muss da mal selber was schnippeln. In kombination mit dem Assaver kann ich dann naemlich die Schutzbleche entsorgen


mucky nutz hat sowas in mini.
http://www.muckynutz.com/mudguards/mini_face_fender


----------



## maddda (13. Februar 2016)

Morgen Jungs!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2016)

Perfekt! Genau das hab ich gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zum Thema Leistung Indoor/Outdoor: http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/...-functional-threshold-power-for-indoor-riding
> Genau so empfinde ich es auch. Bei mir sind es  20% weniger.



Der Artikel erklärt sehr schön, warum es bei mir genau anders ist: indoor == outdoor

mit dem Kickr habe ich so einen elektronisch gesteuerten direct drive trainer
habe wirklich 3 Ventilatoren im Keller
mental approach: mir macht das drinnen nichts aus. zudem läßt sich so ein Test super mit dem Kickr steuern, man kann ja die Watt genau vorgeben, mir fällt das pacing so viel leichter


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2016)

Ob direct drive oder Hinterrad auf Rolle ist in dem Moment egal, wo man an der Kurbel oder am Pedal misst. 
Bei mir wird es wohl zum größten Teil der kleine Keller und nur ein Ventilator sein. 
Aber so trainiere ich einfach 10-20 Watt tiefer und versuche erst gar nicht meinen ftp test im Keller zu machen. 
Aber ich fahre auch nicht sooo gerne im Keller.


----------



## BENDERR (13. Februar 2016)

aber unabhängig davon wo du misst, musst du doch trotzdem den widerstand der rolle immer überwinden.
es ist doch das gleiche ob du bergauf fährst (wenn du aufhörst zu treten gehts bergab) oder im flachen (wenn du aufhörst zu treten rollst du noch weiter).
ich denke die rolle ist eher mit bergauffahren vergleichbar (es sei denn, die rolle kann wie der kickr oder cyclus die bedingungen von draußen gut übertragen).


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2016)

Es geht doch darum, dass sich 300 Watt auf der Rolle unter Umständen nicht anfühlen wie 300 Watt draußen. 
Wenn man die Watt aber an der Kurbel misst sind es zumindest beide mal 300 Watt. Dann kommt der subjektive Unterschied wirklich nur von der Kühlung und der Motivation.
Wenn du allerdings draußen 300 Watt an der Kurbel misst und drinnen 300 Watt auf der Rolle (im smart trainier) hat du drinnen noch zusätzlich xx Watt die in Antrieb unentwegt flöten gehen. Dann fühlen sich die 300 Watt noch "schlimmer" an.  
Das war gemeint.


----------



## oberhausen123 (13. Februar 2016)

In dem Test vom Speed King steht ja das der relativ Problemlos Tubless zu montieren ist . Denkt ihr das ist auch von den anderen Race Sport Reifen zu halten ? 
Man hört ja sonst das die Race Sport Reifen für Tubeless nich so geeignet sind .


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

da hat halt wohl jeder so seinen eigenen Erfahrungsschatz. Bei mir gingen alle Racesport absolute ohne Probleme. Kein Vergleich zum Supersonic RK früher. Ich benutze aber auch immer etwas mehr Milch (mittlerweile nur noch Contis Revo).

Und wie im Speed King Thread schon geschrieben, ich bin den Reifen hier länger gefahren. Ging Tubeless absolut ohne Probleme.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum, dass sich 300 Watt auf der Rolle unter Umständen nicht anfühlen wie 300 Watt draußen.
> Wenn man die Watt aber an der Kurbel misst sind es zumindest beide mal 300 Watt. Dann kommt der subjektive Unterschied wirklich nur von der Kühlung und der Motivation.
> Wenn du allerdings draußen 300 Watt an der Kurbel misst und drinnen 300 Watt auf der Rolle (im smart trainier) hat du drinnen noch zusätzlich xx Watt die in Antrieb unentwegt flöten gehen. Dann fühlen sich die 300 Watt noch "schlimmer" an.
> Das war gemeint.



ich würde das jetzt gerne kapieren, bin aber seit 48h wach und operiere mit geistig eingeschränkten Möglickeiten. Mag aber auch gerne glauben, dass es nur an meinen 3 Ventilatoren und meiner "mentalen Stärke" liegt 

Mag mir diese mentale Stärke heute Nacht beistehen ..... mir graut es


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Februar 2016)

Ich fühl mir dir! Ich hab heute Nacht auch Dienst


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Februar 2016)

.

(falscher Ort für so etwas)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> .
> 
> (falscher Ort für so etwas)


...sprecht euch ruhig aus, dafür sind wir da.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> .
> 
> (falscher Ort für so etwas)



Ahaaa?

Morgen! Hier pisst es. Plan waere entweder noch 1,5-2h aufs Rad GA schrubben, oder 1h Rolle und dann Kraft. Mal sehen wie es nach dem Hallenbad aussieht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Februar 2016)

na ja, meine Fraue hat gestern in der Notaufnahme einen Autounfall reinbekommen: Auto fährt gegen Reh, Reh wird auf die andere Straßenseite geschleudert und trifft ein entgegenkommendes Auto. Bei dem durchbricht es die Windschutzscheibe und erschlägt den Autofahrer. D.h. Todesursache von Reh erschlagen. 

Sagt mal, wieviel Pech kann man im Leben eigentlich haben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2016)

Arg CRAP! Das ist echt hart,... da macht man alles richtig und der Zufall versaut es wieder. Aber alles mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit > 0% kann halt leider doch passieren. 
Zum Beispiel hoert sich 0.01% Warscheinlichkeit nicht nach viel an, aber bei 715000 Geburten in Deutschland sind das 71 Kinder... und wenn dann eines der 71 deins ist... schon kommt einem die noch so kleien Wahrscheinlichkeit recht gross vor.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2016)

Mal ein weniger ernsthaftes Thema...
Wie verhält es sich mit 11-fach-Rennradkassetten/-schaltungen auf MTB-Freiläufen? Das (also RR-Kassette auf MTB-Freilauf oder MTB-Kassette und RR-Schalthebel; beides 11-fach) wird doch vermutlich wegen der Abstufungen wieder einmal nicht passen, oder? Es soll nämlich ein MTB-LRS (oder zumindest -nabe) mit einer RR-Schaltung kombiniert werden. Zwecks Disc-Crosser und so.
@mete weiß sowas ja immer ganz gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2016)

Shimano 11x ist etwas breiter. Darum haben neue naben immer einen spacer für den 10x Betrieb dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2016)

Beim RR ist mir das klar (habe ich im letzten Jahr schon leidvoll in Erfahrung bringen müssen, zum Glück aber nicht beim eigenen Rad), aber MTB? Konkrete Fragen (unabhängig voneinander):

MTB-Nabe mit Shimano-Freilauf. Passt hier eine 11-fach-Ultegra-Kassette drauf?
MTB-Nabe mit Shimano-Freilauf und 11-fach-XT-Kassette. Kann ich das zusammen mit einer Sram-RR-Schaltung fahren?
Ich seh' nämlich langsam echt nicht mehr mit den Kassettenbreiten, Übersetzungsverhältnissen etc. durch...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Februar 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits   
...die bösen Zufälle immer. Hat Sascha schon richtig analysiert.   
Solche Sachen muss man dann irgendwie verarbeiten und sich schöne Erlebnisse als Ausgleich schaffen. 

Das mit den Freiläufen habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, aber nie ausführlich damit beschäftigt. Schön ist, das es die neue Sram Kassette auch für normale Freiläufe  geben wird. 
Aber die 11fach Kassette passt dann bestimmt nicht auf einen alten 9fach Freilauf, oder?


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Beim RR ist mir das klar (habe ich im letzten Jahr schon leidvoll in Erfahrung bringen müssen, zum Glück aber nicht beim eigenen Rad), aber MTB? Konkrete Fragen (unabhängig voneinander):
> 
> MTB-Nabe mit Shimano-Freilauf. Passt hier eine 11-fach-Ultegra-Kassette drauf? NEIN, nur 11-fach MTB Kassetten passen (sind auf dem Freilauf schmaler als RR-Kassetten).
> 
> ...



Habs mal editiert .


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Habs mal editiert .


Danke! Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass das vom Abstand her passt (zweiter Fall). Dann weiß ich ja Bescheid


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2016)

Servus Jungs! Gesstern is der Vorbau für mein Gulf Gerät gekommenWerds die Tage mal zusammen stecken. Heute komme ich wohl net dazu...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2016)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von garmin 29-42 3 Ritzel alu extender für das race Hinterrad.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2016)

Garmin?

Prinzipiell halte ich von den Adapterlösungen net gerade viel. Wenn man seinen alten Schaltungskram verkauft und auf 11fach umrüstet, dann kommt man fast genau so teuer weg wie bei nem Adapter...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2016)

Aha... 1x10 X9 Verkaufen und dafür x1 kaufen soll violett sein als für 50€ einem Adapter kaufen???  Der 40er am scalpel ist top. Ich glaub mir das ich für sella Ronda ein 42er brauchen könnte... Wobei htfu!

Musst bedenken das wäre: trigger, Schaltwerk, 2 Kassetten und 2xd freiläufe (oder xt 11-42 Kassetten)


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Februar 2016)

Gerade nochmal rum gerechnet:





Fazit: ich glaub ich lass es. Der Unterschied 40er zu 42er ist so gering, das macht beim Rennen vllt 5m spaeterl aufen aus, wenn ueberhaupt. Wenn ich wirklich kuerzer will/brauch, dann macht glaub ich ein 32er vorne mehr Sinn.


----------



## baloo (15. Februar 2016)

Moin
gestern 2 1/2 Stunden auf den Langlaufski bei schon fast "Sommerwetter" durch die weiche Loipe gekämpft. Bin mal gespannt ob es für den Engadiner Mitte März noch Schnee hat?! 
Guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

...Langlauf würde ich auch gern mal wieder machen, aber bei den Wintern hier wird das wohl nichts mehr. 
Heute ist die Totem gekommen


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2016)

hab gestern eine ganz spezielle Einheit gefahren und bei Strava hochgeladen


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> hab gestern eine ganz spezielle Einheit gefahren und bei Strava hochgeladen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 463401


Nächstes Jahr mit Pfeil.  
...da gibt es einen Japaner der auf ganz Japan geschrieben hat.
http://asienspiegel.ch/2014/12/der-grosste-heiratsantrag/


----------



## mete (15. Februar 2016)

Ohje, der Valentinstag, eine Erfindung von Floristen und Schoki-Verkäufern um den Absatz anzukurbeln .


----------



## maddda (15. Februar 2016)

Moooin!

War eben auffer Rolle. Hier schneit es schon die ganze Zeit. Jez gibbet erstmal Spaghetti


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ohje, der Valentinstag, eine Erfindung von Floristen und Schoki-Verkäufern um den Absatz anzukurbeln .



Der wurde dieses Jahr auch wieder mit beiderseitigem Einverständnis gepflegt ignoriert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der wurde dieses Jahr auch wieder mit beiderseitigem Einverständnis gepflegt ignoriert.


Und das hast du ihr echt abgenommen... sehr, sehr leichtsinnig von dir


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

wie in jedem Jahr wurde es von meiner Seite (wirklich) vergessen .... trotz mehrfacher Erinnerungen im Vorfeld ... deswegen auch entsprechende Kommentare gestern Abend

aber da ich mich zu Kind #3 breit schlagen hab lassen, habe ich gewisse Narrenfreiheit

Wobei #3 gerade soooo süß ist, lernt gerade laufen und Sachen "herum transportieren". So putzig! Macht Kinder! 

@Milan Racer und? hat sie sich gefreut? Wirklich nette Idee, traue mich gar nicht, es nachher meiner Frau zu zeigen.


Nun mal eine "fachliche" Frage: was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.schwalbe.com/de/schwalbe-evotube.html

Hat den vielleicht schon jemand in Händen gehalten? Wie wohl die meisten hier fahre ich seit Jahren tubeless, aber einen (oder zwei, bin was das angeht ein nervöser Mensch) Ersatzschlauch braucht es ja doch. Und so günstig Gewicht sparen ist selten möglich. Allerdings bin ich durch den Eclipse Schlauch ein gebranntes Kind. Da ich aber lange für den Kooperationspartner von Schwalbe gearbeitet habe (wirklich schöne Jahre im Exil da oben in der Pfalz ... geile Trails, nette Weinfeste, entspannte Leute (so lange man linksrheinisch geblieben ist  ;-) )) könnte mein Urteilungsvermögen leicht romantisiert sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wie in jedem Jahr wurde es von meiner Seite (wirklich) vergessen .... trotz mehrfacher Erinnerungen im Vorfeld ... deswegen auch entsprechende Kommentare gestern Abend
> 
> aber da ich mich zu Kind #3 breit schlagen hab lassen, habe ich gewisse Narrenfreiheit
> 
> ...


Ich habe mit den Foss Schläuchen gute Erfahrung gemacht... lassen sich leicht flicken (zur Not mit Feuer), halten die Luft und platzen nicht. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FOSS/Light-Schlauch-Auslaufmodell-p31617/
Die Schwalbe sind denke ich ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

ich habe seit meinen absolut negativ Erfahrungen mit Eclipse das Thema total ausgeklammert, von daher waren mir die FOSS jetzt kein Begriff. Die sind aber ganz schön schwer, basierend auf das was ich hier auf die Schnelle mit "ach so süß #3" ermitteln konnte.


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Februar 2016)

ich habe bisher immer ein Eclipse Schlauch zur Not dabei.
Bekomme die Tage die neuen Schwalbe Schläuche, bin gespannt.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und? hat sie sich gefreut? Wirklich nette Idee, traue mich gar nicht, es nachher meiner Frau zu zeigen.



ja kam sehr gut an


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> ich habe bisher immer ein Eclipse Schlauch zur Not dabei.
> Bekomme die Tage die neuen Schwalbe Schläuche, bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> ...



a) hatte ich auch mal. als ich ihn dann brauchte ist der Reifen beim Aufpumpen (mit der Handpumpe!!) geplatzt (am Ventil, ohne da mit der Pumpe "brutal" an die Sache gegangen zu sein). Und das "in-the-middle-of-nowhere"

b) uiiii, berichte, berichte

c) weiter dran arbeiten


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hab einfach einen normalen leichten Schwalbe + Kartuische dabei und fertig ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...noch ne härtere Feder und die Totem geht wie ein heißes Messer durch die Butter.   
Hab noch Öl nachgefüllt und den Abstreifer gefettet.

Meinen Butcher und Slaughter geht mit Schwalbemilch, die beim Procore dabei war, nicht dicht. Bin mit den Rädern auch ne mittlere Runde gefahren damit sie sich dichten. Hat aber nicht geholfen, nach einem Tag ist die Luft fast raus. Werde es jetzt mit Notubes probieren. 
Vorher stelle ich aber noch die Räder bis zur Achse in's Wasser, um den Ventilbereich auf undichte Stellen zu überprüfen. 
Aber die Reifen fühlen sich beim Fahren ordentlich an und an den für mich niedrige Luftdruck, könnte ich mich gewöhnen.


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2016)

Moooin!

So gerade noch ne mündliche Prüfung an der Uni gehabt. Hätte nicht besser laufen können...nur iwe muss ich meine Nerven in den Griff bekommen. Ich bin ein einziger Schweißfleck

Achja Marathon DM ist gemeldet. Wird spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Februar 2016)

Ich war auch immer super nervös, hatte aber auch sein Gutes, das ganze Adrenalin steigert die Leistungsfähigkeit. Auch geistig. Und nervös war eigentlich jeder. 

Als ich dann einige Zeit auf der anderen Seite bei solchen Prüfungen gehockt bin irritierten mich die eher die totale coolen, die aber überhaupt keine Ahnung hatten. Aber das perfekt überspielen konnten ... geholfen hat es trotzdem nichts.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2016)

War bei mir auch so... Ganz gemein war dann immer Ergebnisse nachschauen... Fail or Pass...grrr 
Jetzt bin ich nur noch vor bike Rennen nervös


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich nur noch vor bike Rennen nervös



bei mir auch so ... allerdings geht es bei mir in der Arbeit doch auch oft um viel Geld und ich bin der kleine VW Ingenieur der es dann abbekommt, wenn was schief läuft. Kann so chronische Nervosität erzeugen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2016)

Bei uns hat man (zumindest habe ich das Gefuehl) kappiert: nur wer nix macht, kann nix falsch machen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Februar 2016)

so, jetzt aus dem VPN raus: ich kann jedenfalls sehr gut verstehen, warum es so viele Angestellte "mittleren Alters" gibt, die einfach keinen Bock mehr haben. Bin bisher bei 3 wirklich großen Firmen gewesen und überall war es das gleiche. Die Jungen sind ja noch motiviert, aber irgendwann .... verwundert mich aber immer wieder, das die Firmen dann doch noch so viel Kohle machen (obwohl, gefühlt, nur die halbe Belegschaft arbeitet ... was ehrlich gesagt mich in den Wahnsinn treibt, da ich leider mit so Nasen arbeiten muss ... aber irgendwie kann ich es auch verstehen, habe aber die riesengroße Gen-manipulierte Megakarotte "Heimarbeit" vor meiner Nase)


----------



## maddda (16. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so... Ganz gemein war dann immer Ergebnisse nachschauen... Fail or Pass...grrr
> Jetzt bin ich nur noch vor bike Rennen nervös


Das können wir zum glück meist von zu Hause aus machen. Da sitzt man wenigstens, is alleine und kann schreien wie man will

Bei Rennen isses bei mir net soo schlimm...gut eventuell beim ersten Rennen der Saison oder bei den Saisonhöhepunkten, aber sonst geht das viel besser als bei iwelchen Prüfungen an der Uni.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich war auch immer super nervös, hatte aber auch sein Gutes, das ganze Adrenalin steigert die Leistungsfähigkeit. Auch geistig. Und nervös war eigentlich jeder.
> 
> Als ich dann einige Zeit auf der anderen Seite bei solchen Prüfungen gehockt bin irritierten mich die eher die totale coolen, die aber überhaupt keine Ahnung hatten. Aber das perfekt überspielen konnten ... geholfen hat es trotzdem nichts.



KLar hat auch sein gutes, aber bei mir wäre es glaube ich so, dass ich mit ein bisschen weniger Aufregung besser wäre, was Flüchtigkeitsfehler angeht... Naja man is halt wie man is


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Naja man is halt wie man is



Und als jemand, der bei wirklich vielen Einstellungen beteiligt war, kann ich dir nur sagen: das Kriterium überhaupt. Authentische Typen, das will man. Gibt nichts schlimmeres als dummschwätzende Iditoten. Als mach dir darüber keinen Kopf.


----------



## mete (16. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und als jemand, der bei wirklich vielen Einstellungen beteiligt war, kann ich dir nur sagen: das Kriterium überhaupt. Authentische Typen, das will man. Gibt nichts schlimmeres als dummschwätzende Iditoten. Als mach dir darüber keinen Kopf.



In naturwissenschaftlichen Gebieten sicher, ansonsten kommt vermutlich auch auf die Stelle an. Wenn ein Verkäufer gesucht wird, ist ein Dummschwätzer sicher keine arge Fehlbesetzung . Ansonsten nervt in D halt dieses "von 9 bis 5 musst Du in Deinen Bürosessel furzen". Ich bin jetzt knapp 7 Jahre in dieser Tretmühle und habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr darauf, daher kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn in 10 Jahren die Motivation eventuell ganz weg ist. Und ich habe eigentlich einen "Traumjob". Für mich, und 90% der Arbeitnehmer, ist es aber halt ein simples Tauschgeschäft, Lebenszeit gegen Geld, die wenigsten können sich mit dem Quatsch identifizieren, den sie den ganzen Tag verzapfen müssen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2016)

Naja... 7 anfangen und zwischen 3 und 4 aufs rad. Gleitzeit ist top  
da macht es mir auch nix aus mal bis um halb 6 zu bleiben wenn die kacke am dampfen ist. Dafür kann ich bei top Wetter einfach früher gehen. 
Und mir macht der Job sogar noch Spaß! Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ansonsten nervt in D halt dieses "von 9 bis 5 musst Du in Deinen Bürosessel furzen".



Habe viele Kollegen in UK, F, I und sonst noch wo. Dies ist nicht D spezifisch. Ganz ehrlich, hätte ich nicht die Flexibilität wie jetzt, würde ich mir was anderes suchen. Auch für weniger Geld und Status.

Und selbst innerhalb eines Landes: Kollege von mir hat ein sehr krankes Kind daheim, leistet aber viel, viel mehr wie viele andere. Ist echt einer, der was schafft. Trotzdem muss er pünktlich und ordentlich Sesselfurzen, obwohl es wirklich für seinen Job irrelevant ist, wo er sitzt. Ich dagegen, gleiche Firma, aber meine Abteilung ist "global" habe die Freiheit projektbezogen zu arbeiten. Was für eine Scheiße innerhalb einer Firma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... 7 anfangen und zwischen 3 und 4 aufs rad. Gleitzeit ist top
> da macht es mir auch nix aus mal bis um halb 6 zu bleiben wenn die kacke am dampfen ist. Dafür kann ich bei top Wetter einfach früher gehen.
> Und mir macht der Job sogar noch Spaß! Alles richtig gemacht



Sicher, meine Arbeitsmodalitäten lassen es auch zu, dass ich komme und gehe wie ich möchte. 100% Gleitzeit und sekundengenaue Abrechnung per elektronischer Zeiterfassung, superfair. Nur in der Praxis ist um 6:00 anfangen und um 15:00 Uhr wieder abhauen nicht gerade eine "teamfördernde Maßnahme", obwohl wohl auch erst einmal keiner etwas sagen würde. Kernarbeitszeit ist halt von 8:00 bis 18:00 Uhr. Wenn ich frei entscheiden könnte, würde ich vormittags gar nix machen, außer Radfahren vielleicht, dann gegen 13:00/14:00 Uhr anfangen und dafür dann lange bleiben, abends bin ich nämlich imho am produktivsten. Aber das ist halt in der heutigen Arbeitswelt nicht, oder nur als Selbständiger zu realisieren und auf letzteres habe ich aus monetären und vor allem organisatorischen Gründen keine Lust, da muss man sich nämlich nicht nur mit der Arbeit, sondern auch mit dem ganzen rechtlichen Mist herumschlagen. Soviel Spaß kann mir die Arbeit gar nicht machen, dass ich soetwas inkaufnehme, davon abgesehen, dass meine Qualifikation derart speziell ist, dass ich dazu passendes/erforderliches Equipment nie bezahlen könnte .


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Februar 2016)

Bei mir im Team passt das gut. Bis die anderen um 9 kommen hab ich schon gut was geschafft und wir haben genug überlapp für Besprechungen. Selbständig wollte ich auch nicht! 
Ich finde es gut morgens 30' locker zur Arbeit cruisen, da duschen, anstempeln,arbeiten und danach (3x pro Woche) den Heimweg mit training ergänzen. So bin ich auch noch immer früh genug daheim, dass ich noch was von meinen Kindern hab.


----------



## baloo (17. Februar 2016)

So mach ich das i.d.R. auch, wenn die Teamkollegen wissen, dass du ab und zu um 4 abhaust, ist das kein Problem!
Häng grad mit H1N1 Befall rum, gestern wars so schlimm dass rein gar nichts machen konnte, sogar TVschauen war zu anstrengend. 
Jetzt scheinst aber wieder aufwärts zu gehen ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Aber das ist halt in der heutigen Arbeitswelt nicht, oder nur als Selbständiger zu realisieren


Doch, hier 
Aber ich fange lieber früh an. Zum Glück muss ich mich da auf Arbeit nach niemandem richten


----------



## maddda (17. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und als jemand, der bei wirklich vielen Einstellungen beteiligt war, kann ich dir nur sagen: das Kriterium überhaupt. Authentische Typen, das will man. Gibt nichts schlimmeres als dummschwätzende Iditoten. Als mach dir darüber keinen Kopf.


Danke. Da machst du mir jetzt Hoffnung



Achja von wegen Selbstständig. Meine Mutter ist Fotografin und hat ihr eigenes Studio. Klar ist Selbstständigkeit auch mal Stress, aber ich weiß, dass sie gerne tut, was sie tut. UND man bekommt immer mit was es für neue Gerüchte in der Stadt gibt



> In naturwissenschaftlichen Gebieten sicher, ansonsten kommt vermutlich auch auf die Stelle an. Wenn ein Verkäufer gesucht wird, ist ein Dummschwätzer sicher keine arge Fehlbesetzung . Ansonsten nervt in D halt dieses "von 9 bis 5 musst Du in Deinen Bürosessel furzen". Ich bin jetzt knapp 7 Jahre in dieser Tretmühle und habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr darauf, daher kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn in 10 Jahren die Motivation eventuell ganz weg ist. Und ich habe eigentlich einen "Traumjob". Für mich, und 90% der Arbeitnehmer, ist es aber halt ein simples Tauschgeschäft, Lebenszeit gegen Geld, die wenigsten können sich mit dem Quatsch identifizieren, den sie den ganzen Tag verzapfen müssen.



Weiß nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll. Macht mich iwe traurig sowas von dir zu hören


----------



## mete (17. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll. Macht mich iwe traurig sowas von dir zu hören



Noch ist nichts verloren, ich muss ja noch mindestens 35 Jahre arbeiten, vielleicht finde ich noch die passende Beschäftigung. 
Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich in der Hinsicht wohl wenig zielstrebig bin. Alles, was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe ist mir mehr oder minder ohne eigenens Zutun zugeflogen, ich bin eher nicht so der Karrieretyp, ich will nur meine Ruhe und ein akzeptables Auskommen. Aber 2018 ist der Zug eh erst einmal abgefahren und ich muss mir ernsthaft überlegen, wie mein zukünftiges Berufsleben aussehen soll. Bis dahin werde ich die relativ unbeschwerte Zeit wohl einfach noch genießen .


----------



## oneeasy (18. Februar 2016)

bin auch der Meinung das Flexibilität und nähe zur Arbeit (fast nicht mit Geld) aufzuwiegen ist. Wenn du dein Arbeitstag selbst einteilen kannst und auch mal bei schönen Wetter halt um 15:00 auf das Bike steigen kannst.  Dafür bin ich auch gerne um 6:30 auf der Arbeit. Wenn ich dann mit Freunde darüber spreche, wie lange die Fahrzeiten haben 1-1 1/2 Std.  morgens und abends  nee danke da bin ich mit meinen 10min. aber wirklich gut bedient. Ein Kumpel fährt auch so lange zur Arbeit und ist eben nicht soooo der Frühaufsteher und wenn der erst um 10:30 auf der Arbeit erscheint wird es abends halt auch wirklich spät, aber da frage ich mich, was man da so von einer Woche hat /Kinder/Frau usw. da spielt sich das Leben mehr am Wochenende ab...... das wäre echt nicht mein Ding.


----------



## maddda (18. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Noch ist nichts verloren, ich muss ja noch mindestens 35 Jahre arbeiten, vielleicht finde ich noch die passende Beschäftigung.
> Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich in der Hinsicht wohl wenig zielstrebig bin. Alles, was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe ist mir mehr oder minder ohne eigenens Zutun zugeflogen, ich bin eher nicht so der Karrieretyp, ich will nur meine Ruhe und ein akzeptables Auskommen. Aber 2018 ist der Zug eh erst einmal abgefahren und ich muss mir ernsthaft überlegen, wie mein zukünftiges Berufsleben aussehen soll. Bis dahin werde ich die relativ unbeschwerte Zeit wohl einfach noch genießen .


Nagut dann gehts ja


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2016)

Eben... wenn ich erst um 6 mit Arbeiten fertig waere, kaeme ich auch nicht mehr zum Trainieren. Ich will meien Familie ja noch mit offenen Augen sehen und nicht nur, wenn sie im Bett liegen und schlafen.
So wie es bei mir ist, kann ich noch 2h Trainieren und bin trotzdem noch vor dem Abendessen daheim und hab noch mind. eine Stunde mit den beiden kleinen.
Sonntag 5h Sonnescheindauer und 15 Grad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sonntag 5h Sonnescheindauer und 15 Grad!



Aber bestimmt nur wieder im Breisgau...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2016)

reicht doch, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...schaft eure Hobbys ab, und ihr habt mehr Zeit für die Arbeit!   

Übrigens sind die Reifen mit Notubes dicht. 

Viel Erfolg @InoX  auf der neuen Kläche!






...ist das Ventilröhrchen wirklich aus Kunststoff?


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg @InoX  auf der neuen Kläche!


Kläche? Ist das bei euch ein Synonym für Arbeitsstelle? Das ist zumindest das einzig Neue, was mir bei ihm einfällt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ist das Ventilröhrchen wirklich aus Kunststoff?



ja, auch aus diesem Aerothan.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kläche? Ist das bei euch ein Synonym für Arbeitsstelle? Das ist zumindest das einzig Neue, was mir bei ihm einfällt.


"Moin Moin,

früher , als Leunabälzer, als ich noch off Kläche fuhr und von Ihmchen die Bemmen mitkrichte und es noch keene Kommbjutaaaaar gab , war det scheen.

Nee , im Ernst 
[http://www] , es gibt so einige Wörter , die sind sehr regional begrenzt und outen sofort die Herkunft desjenigen , der sie verlauten läßt.

Da ich aus Halle komme und schon einige Zeit Rucksackberliner bin, hat man sich eine etwas feinere Aussprache angewöhnt, allerdings einige Worte denunzieren mich immer wieder´....

Lustigerweise ist es recht amüsant, die Familie aus Halle an der Strippe zu haben .... wie gerade geschehen und man hört den Dialekt....welches mich zu diesem spontanen Thread veranlaßte.

Also , fang ich mal an (rund um Halle) : Bemme- belegtes Brot , Klääche - Arbeit , Ihmchen - Freundin ...achja Leunabälzer -Schichtarbeiter in den Leunawerken...."
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=27554


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (18. Februar 2016)

Grad gesehen, Notubes bringt eine neue Race Dichtmilch raus.
Schaut mal hier


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2016)

Auf die bin ich auch gespannt, wobei die "alte" bei mir auch immer gut funktionierte.


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Februar 2016)

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Solestar Einlagen?
Habe die Woche welche bekommen und gerade damit CP20 Test gefahren.
Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ob sie jetzt auch zu mehr Leistung führen kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Auf die bin ich auch gespannt, wobei die "alte" bei mir auch immer gut funktionierte.



Naja, sie hatte schon Schwächen wenn man einen Schnitt größer 2mm-3mm oder an der Flanke des Reifens hatte. Die Kehrseite der neuen Milch wird vermutlich sein, dass sich viel schneller Klumpen bilden.


----------



## mountainmax (18. Februar 2016)

Welche Einlagen hast du denn genommen? Die Road oder MTb? Bei denen is glaub mtb eher gravity und enduro.


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Februar 2016)

Road, ja genau MTB ist "nur" für bergab


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2016)

Milan Racer schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Solestar Einlagen?
> Habe die Woche welche bekommen und gerade damit CP20 Test gefahren.
> Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ob sie jetzt auch zu mehr Leistung führen kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Ich fahre seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren welche. Die habe ich beim Bikefitting regelrecht aufgeschwatzt bekommen. Bei mir ging's darum, Knieprobleme zu lindern. Ob's was gebracht hat? Keine Ahnung. Ich habe eben auch noch die Übersetzung verringert, von daher kann ich die einzelnen Einflüsse nicht quantifizieren.
Also eigentlich eine für dich nicht hilfreiche Antwort


----------



## mete (18. Februar 2016)

Es gibt vermutlich nicht viele Leute, die 100,- für eine orthopädisch nicht erforderliche Einlegeseohlen hinlegen, deren Sinnhaftigkeit nicht nachgewiesen ist. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit den Mavic-Standardeinlegesohlen zufrieden. Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich die Schuhhersteller überhaupt keine Gedanken über Ergonomie machen und wenn der Schuh nicht richtig passt, nützt auch die beste Einlegesohle nichts .


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

Die Specializedschuhe haben eine angepasste Geo,  der Fuß wird vom Schuh her schon etwas geknickt und entlastet das Knie. Ich komme damit super zurecht. Das merke ich immer, wenn ich normale Radschuhe am Tandem oder Enduro fahre und meine Knie zu mucken anfangen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre Specci Einlagen, da ich die MittelfussUnterstuetzung brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (18. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, sie hatte schon Schwächen wenn man einen Schnitt größer 2mm-3mm oder an der Flanke des Reifens hatte. Die Kehrseite der neuen Milch wird vermutlich sein, dass sich viel schneller Klumpen bilden.


Hattet ihr mal Probleme mit CO2 Patronen? Hab jetzt grad gelesen, dass sich die Stan No Tubes Dichtmilch angeblich nicht mit CO2  verträgt?! Verwende eigentlich seit je her No tubes, hatte aber bis dato noch nie Probleme, ausser halt wenn der Schnitt grösser war!

Die hier, soll die einzige sein, welche CO2 verträgt?!

Und bei der neuen No Tubes Race Milch steht ja auch nicht explicit CO2 kompatibel?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt sicher, daß die Schwalbemilch nichts taugt...und die normale Notubes alles dicht bekommen hat, außer Schnitte. 
Ein Test an einem alten Reifen mit einem Stichel war fast genauso wie in dem Notubesvideo...immer sofort dicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2016)

Schwalbe hat 2 Milcharten
a) Wasser. Das zeug kann gar nix!
b) Professional. Das ist Notubes Milch


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schwalbe hat 2 Milcharten
> a) Wasser. Das zeug kann gar nix!
> b) Professional. Das ist Notubes Milch


Da packt Schwalbe anscheinend das Wasser in die Procore Packung.  
Leider gibt es die Komponenten noch nicht einzeln... ich wollte auch nicht mehr warten. 
Jetzt habe ich ne Rolle Felgenband und Montageflüssigkeit übrig.


----------



## baloo (18. Februar 2016)

No tubes -> und ihr pumpt im Rennen auch immer mit CO2 ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> No tubes -> und ihr pumpt im Rennen auch immer mit CO2 ?


Wir haben keine Platten im Rennen   , wo wir nachpumpen müssen... die Patrone nehmen wir für den Ersatzschlauch.	 
Ansonsten kurz beim Streckenposten halten und nachpumpen.  

Wer es noch nicht wusste... 





...unbedingt langen Kassettenschlüssel für Sram 11fach nehmen


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Februar 2016)

Barfuß in der Werkstatt ?!?! Das ist ja wie rauchend ohne Helm freihändig und Kind auf dem Gepäckträger Fahrrad fahren. Muss ich gleich unserem Sicherheitsbeauftragtem schicken, der wird bei so etwas immer gleich so emotional 

Milch: habe selber jahrelang Notubes genommen. Irgendwann müssen sie was geändert haben und man bekam diese Latexbälle. Dann wirklich alles durchprobiert und bin dann bei Conti hängen geblieben. Auch nicht optimal, aber passt so. Würde mal gerne "Orange Seal" ausprobieren, nur leider gibt es das in Europa wohl nicht. Wenn ja, bitte melden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Februar 2016)

Das sind nicht meine Füße   ... muss in einer Amibude aufgenommen sein. Ich habe es aus FB.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/567464943318095/
Die Notubes Klumpen halten sich bei mir in Grenzen... ein Gebilde pro Saison.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

Morgen zusammen! 

Beim Marathon hab ich eine 2x CO2 Kartusche und einen Schlach am Rad. Dazu meist den 2. LRS beim Vater der mich alle 45-60' Verpflegt. Er hat auch immer ein 2. Packle mit Schlauch und frischer Kartusche dabei.
Beim XC hab ich nix dabei, wenn ich da einen Platten hab ist der Zug eh abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Februar 2016)

Ebenso Guten Morgen.

Wie oben schon mal geschrieben, ich eher der nervöse Typ. Ich habe eine Pumpe und zwei Schläuche dabei. Deswegen wäre es schön, mit den neuen Schwalbe Schläuchen das Gewicht auf ein-Schlauch-Niveau zu drücken. Manchmal habe ich sogar eine XXL CO2 Patrone in der Trikottasche.

Mal schaun'g wie's heute läuft, würde ganz gerne mit den Ski auf'n Berg rauf dappeln.


----------



## baloo (19. Februar 2016)

Nehm für die Maras auch immer 2xCO2 Patronen (20g) mit, hatte aber mal den Fall dass die erste zu früh los ging und die zweite zwar ihren Dienst getan hat, ich (also der Reifen) aber später wieder Luft verloren hab und dann wars natürlich blöd, da auch die wenigsten Streckenposten eine Pumpe haben!
Hab schon mehrfach nachgedacht so eine kleine Pumpe mal anzuschaffen und auf den Maras auch noch in die Trikottasche zu mosten, anstatt die CO2 Patronen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

Naja... 2 Kartuschen und 1 Schlauch ist auch schon eher Paranoia


----------



## baloo (19. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... 2 Kartuschen und 1 Schlauch ist auch schon eher Paranoia



klar, aber im Rennstress passiert halt schon mal, dass da was daneben geht und mit Pumpe hast du halt mehrere Versuche!


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Februar 2016)

wenn was schief läuft, dann im Rennen. Bei mir ist auch mal die komplette Ladung daneben gegangen. War dann froh, dass ich noch die Pumpe dabei gehabt habe.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Hab schon mehrfach nachgedacht so eine kleine Pumpe mal anzuschaffen und auf den Maras auch noch in die Trikottasche zu mosten, anstatt die CO2 Patronen!


Ich bin zwar generell nicht so der CO2-Kartuschen-Freund, aber mit dem Ding wirst du vermutlich auch nicht glücklich. Mit solchen ganz kleinen Pumpen pumpt man sich echt 'nen Wolf - so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Dann lieber eine etwas größere, die aber trotzdem noch entspannt ins Trikot passt.

Gestern ist übrigens der Ersatz für das Garmin Edge 25 gekommen... Wat ein Klopper:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

Darum hab ich ja 2 Kartuschen dabei und eine 3. mit 2. Schlauch ist max 60' weit weg.

Ein Kumpel hat viel Spass mit dem Rox 
Man muss nach jeder Tour runter laden, da er immer nur eine Tour speichert und sobald er die Lampe anschaltet war es das mit Puls 

Aber da liegt doch ein Edge 200 und kein 25er daneben...


----------



## baloo (19. Februar 2016)

Pumpe ist übrigens top! Ein Speci von mir hat die und selbst konnte ich sie auch schon probieren! Sieht man vielleicht nicht auf dem Bild, ist recht dick das Teil und hat eine recht hohe Pumpleistung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ebenso Guten Morgen.
> 
> Wie oben schon mal geschrieben, ich eher der nervöse Typ. Ich habe eine Pumpe und zwei Schläuche dabei. Deswegen wäre es schön, mit den neuen Schwalbe Schläuchen das Gewicht auf ein-Schlauch-Niveau zu drücken. Manchmal habe ich sogar eine XXL CO2 Patrone in der Trikottasche.
> 
> Mal schaun'g wie's heute läuft, würde ganz gerne mit den Ski auf'n Berg rauf dappeln.



...Sicher ist Sicher 









...hier ist alles drin   





...vergiss die Milch nicht   



baloo schrieb:


> Nehm für die Maras auch immer 2xCO2 Patronen (20g) mit, hatte aber mal den Fall dass die erste zu früh los ging und die zweite zwar ihren Dienst getan hat, ich (also der Reifen) aber später wieder Luft verloren hab und dann wars natürlich blöd, da auch die wenigsten Streckenposten eine Pumpe haben!
> Hab schon mehrfach nachgedacht so eine kleine Pumpe mal anzuschaffen und auf den Maras auch noch in die Trikottasche zu mosten, anstatt die CO2 Patronen!







...so eine habe ich, die geht gut. 
http://www.bikestore.cc/crank-brothers-minipumpe-power-pump-schwarz-p-159341.html
...


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wenn was schief läuft, dann im Rennen. Bei mir ist auch mal die komplette Ladung daneben gegangen. War dann froh, dass ich noch die Pumpe dabei gehabt habe.


...habe ich auch geschaft, das Ventil für die Patrone war noch offen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat viel Spass mit dem Rox
> Man muss nach jeder Tour runter laden, da er immer nur eine Tour speichert und sobald er die Lampe anschaltet war es das mit Puls


Naja, über welches Gerät liest man denn nichts Schlechtes? Das Ding soll auch nur als Tacho fungieren (dazu gab's noch einen Speedsensor), mit dem man auch gelegentlich Tracks nachfahren kann (war halt ein Geschenk, sonst hätte ich es mir vll. auch geklemmt, nach dem Edge 25 noch ein anderes Gerät auszuprobieren und stattdessen weiter auf herkömmliche Tachos + gelegentlich Edge 200 gesetzt).
Pulsmesser habe ich nicht, ist also Wurscht, ob der von der Lampe beeinflusst wird.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber da liegt doch ein Edge 200 und kein 25er daneben...



Den 25er hat Actionsports auch zurückbekommen und dafür den Rox geschickt  Wollte mit meinem 200er daneben nur die enorme Größe des Rox zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

Ich wollt es nur seine Erfahrung weiter geben.


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar generell nicht so der CO2-Kartuschen-Freund, aber mit dem Ding wirst du vermutlich auch nicht glücklich. Mit solchen ganz kleinen Pumpen pumpt man sich echt 'nen Wolf - so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Dann lieber eine etwas größere, die aber trotzdem noch entspannt ins Trikot passt.
> 
> Gestern ist übrigens der Ersatz für das Garmin Edge 25 gekommen... Wat ein Klopper:



Von der Größe her wäre ein 520 da auf jeden Fall auch nicht schlechter gewesen (2. v.l.):


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2016)

Das das 1000 so groß ist hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

Ich bin so froh, das ich den 510er gekauft habe. Am 520er nervt mich die bescheuerte Position der Start und Pause Knoepfe.
Und mit dem Touchscreen hab ich gar keine Probleme.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2016)

Der Nachteil beim Touchscreen ist, das das Display undeutlicher gegenüber normalem Display ist. 
Der Unterschied von meinem 705 zu 800 ist extrem. Das 800 kann ich manchmal kaum ablesen.


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Nachteil beim Touchscreen ist, das das Display undeutlicher gegenüber normalem Display ist.
> Der Unterschied von meinem 705 zu 800 ist extrem. Das 800 kann ich manchmal kaum ablesen.



Alte-Leute-Probleme 

Touchscreen würde ich nicht kaufen, das nervt mich, erst recht mit Handschuhen. Die Lap-Taste nutze ich ohnehin nie, daher ist mir die Position egal. Insgesamt ist der 520 daher für mich schon die richtige Wahl gewesen, glaube ich. Und mit Glonass und GPS hat man auch extrem schnell ein dauerhaft stabiles Signal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hab eine anti Reflex Folie drauf und kann immer problemlos ablesen.

Bedienung mit Handschuh ist ueberhaupt kein Problem. Kann man ueberhaupt nicht mit einem Handy vergleichen. Wobei mein neues Xperia Aqua4 da auch problemlos ist.

Die Laptaste brauche ich dringend um Intervalle zu stoppen, damit ich auch Durchschnittsleistung im Intervall habe.

Glonass und GPS hat der 510er auch und da hast du recht das ist ein enormer Fortschritt zum 500er.

Wuerde ich jetzt einen 520er kaufen, kaeme ich damit auch klar. Haette dafuer Karten drauf... alles ok. Aber da ich den 510er habe freue ich mich ueber sinnvoll plazierte Tasten. Denn egal ob man sie braucht oder net, die Position ist kacke wenn man einen OutFront Mount hat und den brauch ich zumindest auf dem Rennrad zwingend.


----------



## maddda (19. Februar 2016)

Ich mag mein 510er auch.

Hier schneit es seit ner guten Stunde:/


----------



## mountainmax (19. Februar 2016)

Und ich hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir auch so ein Lenker Tamagotschi zuzulegen. Aber wenn ich euch frag bekomm ich wahrscheinlich 20 verschiedene Ratschläge


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Februar 2016)

brauchst doch nicht mehr fragen. ist doch alles gesagt

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ich brauch eine neue Brille, unauffällig, kontratssteigernd, fullframe und trotzdem gute Rundumsicht sowie für schmale Gesichter soll sie sein, kennt jemand die hier (mit Clarion Gläsern)?:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/tifosi-bronx-b...qlbOQAOOLOJ4tGSoiNGeBoCAIDw_wcB#item_98250062
> 
> Gibt es Alternativen? Preis ist schon über meinem Maximum, Oakley Adidas und Kosorten fallen also raus und sind mir auch meistens zu breit...Danke!



So, die Tifosi ist gekommen. Habe sie aber gleich wieder eingepackt und werde sie morgen zurückschicken. Leider ist sie doch recht breit, zudem hat sie keine Belüfungsöffnungen im Glas und die Brille war nach dem AUfsetzen nach ein paar Sekunden sofort beschlagen. Parallel dazu hatte ich noch eine Uvex 710 bestellt. Die ist zwar nicht sonderlich dezent, kann aber sonst scheinbar alles besser und war sogar günstiger. Die werde ich wohl behalten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Parallel dazu hatte ich noch eine Uvex 710 bestellt. Die ist zwar nicht sonderlich dezent, kann aber sonst scheinbar alles besser und war sogar günstiger. Die werde ich wohl behalten.


Welche Farbe? Sieht recht schick aus, finde ich.

War vorhin mal kurz bei Philipp und habe ihm was vorbeigebracht und konnte mal den Rox ein bisschen testen... Ich muss mich erstmal an die ganzen Tasten gewöhnen  Ansonsten macht er einen ganz guten Eindruck. Nur doof, dass er am Rechner nicht als Wechseldatenträger erkannt wird und das Sigma Data Center ziemlich ressourcenfressend ist. Und es passt nicht jedes Mikro-USB-Kabel  (zu dick). Und ich kann die Aussage von @nopain-nogain bestätigen - nach 72 km war der Speicher schon zu einem Drittel gefüllt. Aber das Logintervall ist momentan auch relativ klein gewählt.


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Welche Farbe? Sieht recht schick aus, finde ich.


Die rot verspiegelte. Ist für sonnige Tage, für alles andere habe ich noch eine Evil-Eye mit LST-Glas, die hat dort Schwächen, ist aber sonst top, leider im Vergleich zur Uvex etwas schlechtere Rundumsicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2016)

Endlich kam mein garbaruk 130bcd 42t oval an. Ging nur einen Monat, dafür dass es auf Lager war gar nicht schnell. 
Verarbeitung ist auch im Welten schlechter als absolut Black. Aber die machen leider kein bcd130 oval 
Bin gespannt wie es sich auf dem crosser fährt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Endlich kam mein garbaruk 130bcd 42t oval an. Ging mir einen Monat, dafür dass es auf Lager war gar nicht schnell.
> Verarbeitung ist auch im Welten schlechter als absolut Black. Aber die machen leider kein bcd130 oval


...komplettiere mal bitte deinen Beitrag mit Bild und Link.... das wär vielleicht was für's Tandem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2016)

Kommt wenn ich es drauf werfe


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Verarbeitung ist auch im Welten schlechter als absolut Black.


Hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Sah auf den Bildern diverser Besitzer jetzt auch nicht so aus.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber die machen leider kein bcd130 oval


Ich habe hingegen das Gefühl, dass es alle N/W-Blätter (fast) nur noch oval gibt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2016)

naja,... scharfe Kanten. nicht so schön gefräst. aber absolut black ist da schon p0rn.

das Problem war weniger oval, sondern der 130bcd. fährt wohl kaum jemand Helden kurbeln.

Gesendet von meinem KFTHWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Februar 2016)

Sooo jetzt ist es montiert. Macht aber sonst eine nganz passablen Eindruck. Kette laeuft auch schoen ruhig:






Morgen wird getestet. Heute geht es erstmal den Low10 am Scalpel testen... und das hier:





Ich hab den Hope/Crest LRS am Zaboo verloetet und finde das es schon einen Unterschied macht. Solangsam bekomme ich sogar die Loetstellen halbwegs hin. Wenn die Lenker Position passt kommt dann noch der hier ans Zaboo:






110mm -6Grad. Keine Ahnung warum der soooo schwer ist. Carbon Platte, Titan Schrauben... aber ich finde ihn optisch toller als den Kalloy.
Damit bin ich 2cm hoeher als mit dem -17er und auf 2mm glaich hoch wie am Scalpel. 
Das ergibt dann 6cm anstatt 8cm Ueberhoehung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2016)

Sieht gut aus!
...für was so ein Mistwetter gut ist   
Hast du auch das leichte Zinn genommen?   
Mit Kohlefaserroving geht das wohl nicht auch?


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Februar 2016)

Nachdem der Rahmen für das 29 Fully Projekt meiner Frau noch nicht lieferbar ist, blieb das ganze etwas links liegen. Gestern Abend dann aber einen australischen Test zum dem Bike gefunden. Und das auch noch geschrieben von einer Frau. Und auch noch ein S Rahmen getestet und abgelichtet. Wenn das mal kein Zeichen ist, meine Frau war jedenfalls sehr angetan:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2016)

@Comfortbiker ich bilde mir auch echt ein, das es bei meinem Gewicht und den daraus resultierenden Watt durchaus was bringt. Auch ein Absalon faehrt es... so zum Beispiel. Als naechstes wird er Race LRS vom Zaboo gemacht und danach der Carbon LRS vom Scalpel. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das ich es bis dahin optisch ansprechend geloetet bekomme 

@__Stefan__ der Reveolver ist schon geil


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Februar 2016)

bin jedenfalls sehr froh, dass ich mal einen S Rahmen gesehen habe. Trinkflasche und "toe overlap" sind da wohl keine Probleme. Auch kann ich mir jetzt was unter der angegeben Überstandshöhe vorstellen, wenn man den Rahmen zur Höhe der Laufräder vergleicht.

Und meine Frau war auch ganz froh zu sehen und zu lesen, dass jemand mit ähnlicher Größe recht viel Spaß hat. Letztes Jahr wollte sich Freundin von ihr neues Bike kaufen. Extra rüber nach Tirol in so ein Testcenter. War dann ziemlich schnell klar, dass es ein 29er werden sollte.

Daheim dann in den Laden und da von dem Verkäufer so zugetextet worden, dass 29er NUR für Menschen über 180cm zu fahren seien. Ausschließlich. Sie unsicher geworden und mit einem 27.5er raus. Meine Frau ist dann mal in ihrer Entscheidungsfindungsphase für ein Wochenende das gefahren. Ihr Kommentar nur: wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied zu 26?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...Mist! es regnet   
So muß ich wohl Hausarbeit verrichten...die Spülmaschine heizt nicht mehr.


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker ich bilde mir auch echt ein, das es bei meinem Gewicht und den daraus resultierenden Watt durchaus was bringt. Auch ein Absalon faehrt es... so zum Beispiel. Als naechstes wird er Race LRS vom Zaboo gemacht und danach der Carbon LRS vom Scalpel. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das ich es bis dahin optisch ansprechend geloetet bekomme
> :


Das bringt auf jeden Fall was bei den großen Rädern, aber ich wollte wissen warum du keine Carbon Roving nimmst... Löten ist wahrscheinlich einfacher?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2016)

Ja, löten ist einfacher. 
Hier ist es noch trocken. Nachdem gestern das Training kurzfristig ausfallen müsste stehen heute 2:15h mit dem Scalpel auf dem Plan. Ich hoffe das haut heute hin.


----------



## mountainmax (21. Februar 2016)

zum ersten mal heute 15km gerannt ! Is mir bei dem Wind heute sicherer erschienen. Is dein training selbst auf ne viertel Stunde getacktet?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2016)

Hier hat es sich gestürmt. Ging aber ganz gut 2:30h mit dem Scalpel und die ersten 4 Berge schön im Sweetspot gefahren. Danach noch das Wochen Ziel von 9h voll gemacht 








Der low10 macht sich ganz gut. Die verlöteten Räder auch 

(nein, das Handy ist nicht defekt, aber es war "feucht" und die Linse wohl auch )


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2016)

Krypto-Trojaner Locky
Sascha, du als Experte... reicht mein GData und das Nichtöffnen von unbekannten Anhängen auf meinem Win10 Rechner?
Da hängt noch allerhand internes Netzwerk wie Festplatten und die zwei Rechner meiner Jungs dran.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2016)

Morgen zusammen! 
Also ich nutze sich nur Avira und den Verstand (nicht alles auf machen was man bekommt...).


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...dann lasse ich meinen Verstand mal angeschalten...   
...hier noch der Link 
http://m.heise.de/security/meldung/...tun-gegen-den-Windows-Schaedling-3112408.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2016)

So ruhig hier, müsst wohl Bitcoins verdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2016)

Heute ging hier ja echt mal gar nix! Wahrscheinlich alle im Schock, will morgen der Winter wieder kommt


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Februar 2016)

also ich war heute beschäftigt, fast 20°C, nur etwas geblasen hat es. Und Massen von Frührentnern waren unterwegs, die Abfahrtsrouten mussten entsprechend ausgewählt werden.


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Heute ging hier ja echt mal gar nix! Wahrscheinlich alle im Schock, will morgen der Winter wieder kommt


Nabend!
Komm hör auf! Hier schneit es seit ner guten Stunde richtig heftig


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2016)

Hier war Hammer Wetter, aber ich hatte Ruhetag und musste nach der Arbeit mit den Weibe zum Masseur in Hochschwarzwald fahren. Ihr ist seit dem Einrenken letzten Montag schwindelig, darum auch Samstag Uni Klinik...ist aber alles ok und jetzt hoffen wir das die DornPreus Massage was hilft...
Dafür darf ich morgen Mittag wieder 2h im Regen trainieren...HTFU!


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier war Hammer Wetter, aber ich hatte Ruhetag und musste nach der Arbeit mit den Weibe zum Masseur in Hochschwarzwald fahren. Ihr ist seit dem Einrenken letzten Montag schwindelig, darum auch Samstag Uni Klinik...ist aber alles ok und jetzt hoffen wir das die DornPreus Massage was hilft...
> Dafür darf ich morgen Mittag wieder 2h im Regen trainieren...HTFU!


Das klingt nach Blockade in der Halswirbelsäule...
Mein Kleiner ist mit 15 im Kreis gelaufen... Drogentest, Rückenmarktest, MRT des Kopfes ... und, und, und... negativer Befund 
Der Knochenbrecher hat dann die krumme Wirbelsäule wieder gerade gebogen und geraten, er soll irgendeine Ball Mannschaftssportart betreiben damit sie schön beweglich bleibt. 
Zum Glück alles wieder gut.


----------



## maddda (22. Februar 2016)

Hier kommt seit bestimmt 10Tagen nur noch Regen oder Schnee runter-.- Ich glaub ich solllte mir langsam einen Jetski zulegen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2016)

Morgen Schlafmützen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier kommt seit bestimmt 10Tagen nur noch Regen oder Schnee runter-.- Ich glaub ich solllte mir langsam einen Jetski zulegen



Dann fehlt aber noch etwas für den Schnee. Also Jetski + Schneemobil


----------



## maddda (23. Februar 2016)

Stimmt
Naja liegen bleibt der Schnee hier aber auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

Hier hat es gerade 15°C, würde am liebsten nochmal Biken gehen. Am Spätnachmittag soll dann Schnee kommen bei 0°C. Schon ein sehr seltsamer Winter. Na wenigstens ist dann am Donnerstag Tourenskigehen gesichert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...wir sind hier genau zwischen Regen und Schnee


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2016)

Arg... meine neue Geforce GTX 970 liegt zuhause (neue Grafikkarte, doppelt so schnell wie die alte)... und ich darf jetzt erst noch 2h im Regen trainieren...


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

Temperatursturz ... innerhalb von einer Stunde um fast 20°C. Draußen ist alles weiß und spiegelglatt. Hoffentlich kommt Frau gut von der Arbeit heim. Morgen wohl Keller.


----------



## oberhausen123 (23. Februar 2016)

Kennt jemand eine 15 x 100 Steckachse mit einer Länge ( Nur Achslänge ! ) von Ca 133-136 mm ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Arg... meine neue Geforce GTX 970 liegt zuhause (neue Grafikkarte, doppelt so schnell wie die alte)... und ich darf jetzt erst noch 2h im Regen trainieren...



Zwift? Dann könntest du neue Graphikkarte mit Training verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2016)

Von zwift halte ich nix. Sie graka ist für klassisch shooter zocken


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Februar 2016)

weiß auch nicht was alle mit Zwift haben. Bin dafür auf der Rolle ein zu strukturierte Person. Allerdings leider auch nur auf der Rolle ...

wie geht's dem Rücken deiner Frau?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2016)

Rücken ist OK... Ihr ist halt noch schwindelig... 

Mir reicht es schon das der WLAN Accesspoint meine Stages stört. Da brauch ich nicht noch eine Fehler Quelle. 
Und jedes mal die gleiche Strecke (ok eine von 2)... Ne brauch ich net. Fahre ich lieber 2h bei 1 Grad und Regen!


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. Februar 2016)

Zwift ist doch TOP!? Für jemanden der es nicht so gut hat wie ihr und von 08Uhr bis 17.30Uhr arbeiten muß ist es genial. Vor allem wurde mittlerweile ein Workout-Modus integriert. In Verbindung mit meinem Tacx NEO gibt es nichts besseres um bei dem Wetter zu trainieren. Ab und zu noch etwas Amazon-Prime oder z.B. Biathlon schauen und ruckzuck sind mal 2h Rolle vorbei.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2016)

MOrgen Jungs!

Hier is totale Waschküche angesagt. Gleich gehts erstmal in die Muckibude...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2016)

Bei uns war es gerstern so...
Heute sieht es ganz passabel aus, aber ich muss ja den ganzen Mittag und morgen wieder bis 5 Betriebsratsitzungen haben ...
Mal sehen wie ich heute raus komme, vllt mach ich auch noch bissle Eisenschieben im Keller. Die Hoffnung ist, das ich Fr, Sa, So einen sauberen Block hin bekomme und damit dann auch die 3. Woche im Base2 Block gut hin bekommen habe.
Naechste Woche ist dann Erholungswoche und Freitag Leistungstest in der Uniklinik. Der FTP Test ist ja gut um Veraenderung zu ueberwachen, aber wie die einzelnen Bereiche ausgebildet sind sieht man da halt nicht. Zudem will ich mal wieder aus medizinischer Sicht durchgecheckt werden (EKG, Herzultraschall, grosses Blutbild,...). Einfach um zu wissen, das alles ok ist. Man hat als Familienvaterj a doch "bissle" Verantwortung und ich hab keien Lust einer der zu sein, die dann mit 40 vom Rad fallen...

Was geht eigentlich mit @Crimson_ ? Von dem hoert man gar nix mehr?


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Februar 2016)

Hier ist alles mit 5 cm Puderzucker bedeckt, werde wohl mittags in den Keller gehen. Kurz und intensiv wohl.

Hätte auch mal gerne einen Schätzer für LT1 und nicht nur für LT2.


----------



## maddda (24. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bei uns war es gerstern so...
> Heute sieht es ganz passabel aus, aber ich muss ja den ganzen Mittag und morgen wieder bis 5 Betriebsratsitzungen haben ...
> Mal sehen wie ich heute raus komme, vllt mach ich auch noch bissle Eisenschieben im Keller. Die Hoffnung ist, das ich Fr, Sa, So einen sauberen Block hin bekomme und damit dann auch die 3. Woche im Base2 Block gut hin bekommen habe.
> Naechste Woche ist dann Erholungswoche und Freitag Leistungstest in der Uniklinik. Der FTP Test ist ja gut um Veraenderung zu ueberwachen, aber wie die einzelnen Bereiche ausgebildet sind sieht man da halt nicht. Zudem will ich mal wieder aus medizinischer Sicht durchgecheckt werden (EKG, Herzultraschall, grosses Blutbild,...). Einfach um zu wissen, das alles ok ist. Man hat als Familienvaterj a doch "bissle" Verantwortung und ich hab keien Lust einer der zu sein, die dann mit 40 vom Rad fallen...
> ...



Das  mit dem durchchecken ist wichtig. Mache ich auch Regelmäßig. Will einfach unbeschwert gasgeben können ohne mir Sorgen zumachen. Das is wichtiger als jedes Training....


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...neuer Herd, neue Spülmaschine, neue Bremsscheiben, neue Bremsbeläge, neue Antireflexfolie... aber keine neuen Kilometer mit dem Rad, außer der tägliche Arbeitsweg  
...an der Technik liegt es nicht  





...von 180er auf 203er mit 208gr gewechselt, die Scheiben habe ich neu für 30€ pro Stück bekommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2016)

Hast du zugenommen, oder für was so einen Gullideckel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

85kg angezogen mit Endurorucksack, also relativ normal. 
Die Scheiben sehen schon wuchtig aus, sollten mal für's Tandem sein. Dort sind sie aber zu schwach.
Die Scheiben sind ~30g schwerer als "normale" 203er Scheiben. 
So wird der Zeigefinger hoffentlich nicht mehr schwach auf langen Abfahrten. Die Bremse reagiert jetzt wie ein Stock in den Speichen... wenn ich nicht aufpasse.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was geht eigentlich mit @Crimson_ ? Von dem hoert man gar nix mehr?


Haha, danke der Nachfrage!
Ich hab mich vor zwei Wochen beim aus dem Haus gehen auf die Nase gelegt. Musste die Katze retten damit sie nicht von der Haustüre zerquetscht wird. Dabei bin ich böse umgeknickt und konnte ein paar Tage nicht laufen. 
Gestern saß ich das erste Mal wieder auf dem Rad und fang jetzt erst mit dem Aufbau an.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Februar 2016)

Sprich du hattest unendlich viel Zeit UND hast hier nix geschrieben? Müssen wir uns sorgen machen???

Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass ich mir Magen Darm eingefangen hab ... Na ja 2 Tage Trainings frei waren eh geplant. Vielleicht schaffe ich es so noch rechtzeitig vor dem Base 3 Block auf Renngewicht... think positive!


----------



## mountainmax (25. Februar 2016)

Hab gerade eine neue Erkenntnis gewonnen. Die Sattelstützen-Schale der KCNC ab 30,9mm passen auch auf die Tune starkes Stück, zumindest auf die 31,6mm. Und dann kann man ganz schön mit den bunten Jochs von der KCNC herumspielen  oder die Carbon Schonklemmung von KCNC nutzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...mir kommt es vor wie im April, mal Schnee, mal Graupel, mal Sonne... alles dabei. 

Gute Besserung den Angeschlagenen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2016)

Ich war ganz überrascht, als heute früh schon wieder so viel von der weißen Pest herumlag.

Bin übrigens auch heute und vermutlich morgen zu Hause, da ich mich irgendwie komisch fühle. Leichter Husten, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen und so Zeug. Aber trotzdem keine richtige Erkältung. Hm.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Februar 2016)

hier genau das richtige Timing für den Schnee, habe schon die Felle aufgespannt. Und am Wochenende ist das, unten zumindest, eh wieder weg.

dieses diffuse Krankheitsgefühl habe ich chronisch schon seit November. Irgendwie hat es mich (und die Kinder) diesen Winter noch nicht so heftig erwischt. Ganz im Gegensatz zum vorherigen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Februar 2016)

Mich hat es gestern voll aus geknipst. FlitzeKac***, Gliederschmerzen und Schuettelfrost. Heut wird es schon wieder... sieht aus, als haette ich wieder mal mein 1 Tag off


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mich hat es gestern voll aus geknipst. FlitzeKac***, Gliederschmerzen und Schuettelfrost. Heut wird es schon wieder... sieht aus, als haette ich wieder mal mein 1 Tag off



Dass du dann auch immer nur einen Tag trainingsfrei machen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Februar 2016)

Moin! 
War heute morgen schon aufm Rennrad. Gab etwas schnee und Nebel aber zum schluss sogar ein bisschen Sonne Mann wie ich das gute Wetter vermisse


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2016)

Damit das flüssige etwas länger flüssig bleibt.... 




750ml bei 125g... Kaffee ist jetzt schon ne Stunde drinn und immer noch ordentlich heiß.

Das davor sind Schraubenausdreher


----------



## BENDERR (25. Februar 2016)

so ne thermosflasche hab ich auch.. wenns draußen aber kalt is kühlt das zeug drinnen auch relativ schnell ab.. also nach 45 min isses dann nur noch lauwarm und mit jedem schluck den man trinkt kühlt der inhalt auch schneller ab (klar. kommt ja kalte luft in die flasche rein).
aber da ich im winter eh nicht soo lange fahre (und nicht so viel trinke) passt das schon. 
aufjedenfall besser als nach 45 min eiskaltes wasser zu haben


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Februar 2016)

Die Flaschen sollen so für die zwei/drei Stunden Touren sein. Hauptsache das Getränk gefriert nicht in der Zeit. 
Für Tagestouren haben wir dann ne Trinkblase und eine richtige Thermoskanne im großen Rucksack oder den Seitentaschen dabei.


----------



## mountainmax (25. Februar 2016)

Heute nach ca. 3 Monaten mal wieder ne runde Mtb. Die Sonne lacht bei 3-4°C und in der Sonne will man fast kurz fahrn


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Februar 2016)

Habe ja auch schon so alle möglichen Thermo-Radflaschen durch. Bei keinen darf man wirklich heißes Wasser (Getränk) einfüllen. Max 45°C. Die Zefal Flaschen sind bei mir aber schon eine Zeit lang her, weiß nicht mehr, ob es da auch so war. Und nach 1-2 h war es bei mir auch kalt. Irgendwie verwundert es schon, dass es da kein vernünfitges Produkt gibt.

Berg rauf gehen mit den Tourenski war gei* heute. Naturschnee beim Runterfahren! Über was man sich mittlerweile so freut. Zudem Jahresbestleistung für die Strecke gemacht, habe mich auch wirklich beeilen müssen. Ansonsten alles sehr aufreibend, habe immer noch drittes Kind von Familienfreundin dabei. Ich sag nur Rudelbiss'ln mit Skiklamotten, muss eine, müssen alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> so ne thermosflasche hab ich auch.. wenns draußen aber kalt is kühlt das zeug drinnen auch relativ schnell ab.. also nach 45 min isses dann nur noch lauwarm und mit jedem schluck den man trinkt kühlt der inhalt auch schneller ab (klar. kommt ja kalte luft in die flasche rein).



Meine Thermoflasche hält auch nicht lange warm. Das größere Problem als das Kaltwerden des Getränks ist aber das Zufrieren des Mundstücks.
Habe jetzt noch eine Elite-Theroflasche, die einen ziemlich hochwertigen Eindruck macht und auch noch einen optionalen Schraubverschluss hat, aber die habe ich diesen Winter noch nicht testen können/müssen.

@maddda: Schon die ersten beiden neuen Folgen _Better call Saul_ auf der Rolle geschaut?


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
....wer redet hier von Winter   
,wobei er wohl im März  kommen soll.


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Meine Thermoflasche hält auch nicht lange warm. Das größere Problem als das Kaltwerden des Getränks ist aber das Zufrieren des Mundstücks.
> Habe jetzt noch eine Elite-Theroflasche, die einen ziemlich hochwertigen Eindruck macht und auch noch einen optionalen Schraubverschluss hat, aber die habe ich diesen Winter noch nicht testen können/müssen.
> 
> @maddda: Schon die ersten beiden neuen Folgen _Better call Saul_ auf der Rolle geschaut?


Gestern mit der ersten angefangen! War aber iwe zu müde. Fängt aber schon vielversprechend an


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (26. Februar 2016)

Hello 
Was fahrt ihr denn so für Lenkerbreiten am hardtail? Habe derzeit einen 640mm breiten, überlege aber auf einen mit 720mm zu wechseln. Lohnt sich das?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Februar 2016)

700 sowohl am hardtail als auch am fully. Will so gleich wie möglich sitzen.


----------



## BENDERR (26. Februar 2016)

dito 700


----------



## maddda (26. Februar 2016)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Jeder hat nen anderen Körperbau und andere Vorlieben. Vergleichen mit anderen Fahrern bringt da net viel...


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2016)

Moin Jungs! Na alles fit ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

...alles bestens   

@_Stefan_ 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154051275548933&id=220210068932


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2016)

Tollstes Wetter (fast das erste Mal in diesem Jahr) und ich kann/will nicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2016)

Hier hat es auch top Wetter, Sonne und heute mittag 10 Grad. Werde bissle Rennrad fahren. Mir fehlen ja noch ein paar Stunden


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> 
> ...alles bestens
> 
> ...



geil


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2016)

Boah iwe gehts mir magenmässig seit gestern Mittag net so toll-.- Nicht wirklich Appetit... Unwohl...mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht. Heute is eh regenerationstag


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Gestern mit der ersten angefangen! War aber iwe zu müde. Fängt aber schon vielversprechend an


Definitiv! Zusätzlich hab' ich nun auch endlich mit der letzten Staffel Boardwalk Empire angefangen. Komisch, dass die Serie kaum jemand kennt. Zu Unrecht unterschätzt!
Mitte/Ende März soll übrigens mein Slate Ultegra kommen


----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2016)

Hab die zwei folgen jez gesehen. Verdämmter stark!!!

Boardwalk kenn ich garnicht. Worum geht's denn da? Gibt's die auf Netflix.


Richtig geil sind auch Brooklin NineNine und Breakout Kings! Auch unterschätzt...

Bei White Collar bin ich jez bei Staffel 4 angekommen. Find die Serie auch die Serie auch ziemlich lustig


----------



## BENDERR (27. Februar 2016)

Brooklyn 99 
White Collar 
auch geil is The IT Crowd. Is so ähnlich wie Big Bang Theory, nur britisch.. und etwas älter.

Ich schau gerade Modern Family.. unfassbar witzig mit Ed O'Neill


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2016)

Boardwalk Empire gibt's leider weder bei Amazon Prime noch bei Netflix. Deswegen stehen die ganzen DVDs im Regal...
Das spielt in den USA während der Prohibitionszeit und behandelt das oraginsierte Verbrechen  Finde ich sehr spannend und die Serie ist mit guten Schauspielern besetzt (die Hauptrolle spielt bspw. Steve Buscemi).

The IT Crowd ist, wie @BENDERR sagte, verdammt gut! Habe ich letztes Jahr auf Netflix geguckt. Eine der wenigen Serien, bei denen ich mal nicht auf die deutsche Synchronisationstradition vertraue. Die Synchro geht nämlich gar nicht.

Als ich letztens krankheitsbedingt im Wohnzimmer gepennt habe, habe ich auch Bates Motel geguckt. Finde ich auch ziemlich sehenswert.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> [...]
> The IT Crowd ist, wie @BENDERR sagte, verdammt gut! Habe ich letztens Jahr auf Netflix geguckt. Eine der wenigen Serien, bei denen ich mal nicht auf die deutsche Synchronisationstradition vertraue. Die Synchro geht nämlich gar nicht.[...]



AUFJEDENFALL die englische Version schauen.. ich hab am anfang die deutsche geschaut und nach zwei folgen wollt ich eigntl aufhörn.
hab dann aber nochmal eine auf englisch geschaut.. 1000x lustiger


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2016)

IT crowd ist deluxe! "the Internet!"


----------



## Till_Mann (27. Februar 2016)

Telefon klingelt: "Have you tried to turn it off and on again?, Oh Moss, it`s you." 

Ich bin gestern gut in meiner neuen Heimat auf Zeit angekommen und hab heute Morgen gleich mal ne Runde gedreht. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum mache von euch den Schnee weiße Pest nennen. Das ist hier nicht das bekannte morgens um 7 sieht es schön aus, um 10 ist es Matsch, um 12 weg und um 15Uhr ist es trocken, wie ich es aus der Rheinebene kenne.
Das neue Bike läuft auch super. Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es rollt.





Ja, ich glaube hier kann man es aushalten


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Februar 2016)

Wo ist denn die neue Heimat?

IT Crowd  , war neben Black Books und The Wire was mich zum Serienjunkie hat werden lassen

Heute geiles Wetter hier gewesen, da ich aber den ganzen Tag auf die Kinder aufpassen musste (Frau ... Skitour), blieb mir nur noch der Abend. Trotzdem gut trainiert. Und ersten Vergleichtest P1 und P2M gemacht.


----------



## Till_Mann (27. Februar 2016)

Ich bin für 4 Monate in Biel in der Schweiz.

Black Books ist auch richtig gut, über die bin ich erst zu IT-Crowd gekommen.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Ich bin für 4 Monate in Biel in der Schweiz.
> 
> Black Books ist auch richtig gut, über die bin ich erst zu IT-Crowd gekommen.



20min von meinem arbeitsort weg...nächsten 3 wochen bin ich aber unterwegs...ausbildung und zypern...

DT Swiss ist ja auch dort beheimatet...


----------



## Till_Mann (28. Februar 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> 20min von meinem arbeitsort weg...nächsten 3 wochen bin ich aber unterwegs...ausbildung und zypern...
> 
> DT Swiss ist ja auch dort beheimatet...



darfst mal raten wohin mein Arbeitsweg ab Dienstag führt 

Wir können ja mal ne Runde zusammen drehen wenn du wieder da bist. Heute bin ich wieder ziemlich rumgeirrt:
https://www.strava.com/activities/504588777/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2016)

geh mal auf den bözinger berg...das ist der hausberg von biel...strasse schön hoch und dann geile trails runter...

beim restaurant zollhaus geht es hoch...

da bin ich ach ab und anzutreffen...

können wir gerne mal machen...

melde mich sonst mal...


----------



## baloo (29. Februar 2016)

So was gibt es nur bei uns !


----------



## maddda (29. Februar 2016)

Was ein Mist 


Hier is gutes Wetter. Setz mich jez erstmal aufs Rennrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Februar 2016)

Ruhewoche


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Februar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> So was gibt es nur bei uns !



Leider nicht, hier ist wohl so jedes zweite Weg'erl mit so einem (oder ählichem) Schild verziert. Und drüben bei den Österreichern darfst nicht einmal auf Forstwegen fahren.

Morgen geht es für ein paar Tage auf Dienstreise nach England. Die letzten 2 Tage und heute deswegen "overreaching" gemacht bzw. werde machen. Wobei die Beine heute schon sehr sehr schwer sind.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Februar 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 468095
> 
> So was gibt es nur bei uns !


Ist ja zum Glück nichts Offizielles


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Februar 2016)

So schlimm? Wir haben ja die 2m Regel, aber die interessiert hier wenigstens keinen


----------



## maddda (29. Februar 2016)

Hab grad in Leverkusen nen Kaffee getrunken. Jez geht's dann gleich nochn gutes Stündchen nach Hause


----------



## mete (29. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist ja zum Glück nichts Offizielles



Eben, Schilder selbst malen mag ja ein tolles Hobby sein, leider wird die Gültigkeit der Kunstwerke offiziell nicht anerkannt .


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Februar 2016)

das Schild darunter ist aber wohl eher zur "Erinnerung" angebracht, um auf die Bedeutung des Schildes darüber hinzuweisen:

Verkehrszeichen der Schweiz: Vorschriftssignale







Solche Schilder verunstalten aber auch hier die Landschaft, zum Beispiel auf meiner Hausstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Februar 2016)

Die Schilder wirken aber beide eher hausgemacht.
In welchem Land befindet sich denn dieses Schild? „Inklusiv“ klingt zumindest nicht nach Deutschland  (wobei sich meine Aussage über die Rechtsgültigkeit dennoch auf Deutschland bezog)


----------



## mete (29. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> das Schild darunter ist aber wohl eher zur "Erinnerung" angebracht, um auf die Bedeutung des Schildes darüber hinzuweisen:



Zumindest In Deutschland gilt, dass Verkehrszeichen offizielle Form haben müssen und von einer offiziellen Stelle aufgestellt sein müssen, um wirksam zu sein. Dieses Schild ist offensichtlich handgemacht, also ist es weder offiziell, noch von offizieller Stelle aufgestellt worden, kann also gepflegt ignoriert werden.


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Februar 2016)

Wenn das mit den schneefreien Wintern so weiter geht werden die auch wieder ruhiger!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## CreepingDeath (29. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Definitiv! Zusätzlich hab' ich nun auch endlich mit der letzten Staffel Boardwalk Empire angefangen. Komisch, dass die Serie kaum jemand kennt. Zu Unrecht unterschätzt!
> Mitte/Ende März soll übrigens mein Slate Ultegra kommen



Ich kenn´s. Soll ich Dir sagen, wie es ausgeht?


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Februar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Zumindest In Deutschland gilt, dass Verkehrszeichen offizielle Form haben müssen und von einer offiziellen Stelle aufgestellt sein müssen, um wirksam zu sein. Dieses Schild ist offensichtlich handgemacht, also ist es weder offiziell, noch von offizieller Stelle aufgestellt worden, kann also gepflegt ignoriert werden.



das Schild ist wohl aus der Schweiz, hier gibt es aber "offizielle" Schilder, die schauen schlimmer aus. Was schaut jetzt aber da an dem 201er nicht offiziell aus, ist halt etwas verwittert.

Und prinzipiell egal, weil nervig ist es allemal, wenn man von der Frührentner-Fraktion aggressiv auf das Schild hingewiesen wird.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was schaut jetzt aber da an dem 201er nicht offiziell aus, ist halt etwas verwittert.


Das ist nicht verwittert, sondern selbst angesprüht.



CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ich kenn´s. Soll ich Dir sagen, wie es ausgeht?



Ähm... nein!?


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Februar 2016)

@baloo klär mal auf, was da Sache ist. Vielleicht hat ja nur die Nachbargemeinde die die ganzen deutschen Steuerflüchtlinge abbekommen und konnte sich keine neuen Schilde mehr leisten. 

Edit: na ja, jetzt so am Notebook schaut es schon sehr nach Sprühkunst aus. Mist, habe schon seit längerem den Eindruck, dass ich vielleicht eine Brille brauche. Mist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Februar 2016)

Anderes Thema: ich brauhc ans Scalpel neu Griffe: wieder ESI oder mal Lizzards testen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Februar 2016)

Ich hab' mal eine Frage an die Metropoliten hier... Ab nächster Woche geht's in den Urlaub. Aber wohin 
Geplant waren Bozen/Meran oder alternativ (also abhängig vom Wetter relativ spontan) Gardasee (Riva oder Malcesine). Zum Rennradfahren. Wärmer sollte es sein. Und bergig. Fliegen möchte ich nicht. Nur ist es ab nächster Woche überall (im Vergleich zu den verfügbaren Klimadiagrammen) ungewöhnlich kalt (ca. 5 °C).
Wohin könnte man noch? Bis zum Gardasee sind es ab Berlin um die 1000 km. Viel weiter soll es auch nicht sein. Und ich will keinen Schnee. Zumindest nicht auf unter 1000 oder 1200 m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Februar 2016)

Find die lizzards besser. Bin schon lange umgestiegen


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Februar 2016)

Griffe sind halt immer so eine Sache, fallen bei mir in die Kategorie Sattel und Schuhe: müssen einfach zum jeweiligen Körperteil passen. Schwer da Auskünfte zu geben. Hatte mal Lizzards, habe die aber kaum rauf bekommen. Und bei den ESI haben mich immer dies "angeblich" dickere-dünne Lage genervt. Für mich sahen der Griff immer gleich dick aus. Muss gestehen, ich fahre ganz schnöde Ritchey Mossgummigriffe. Schwer, aber seit Jahren für meine Hände das beste.

@lupus_bhg  schwierig. Ganz schwierig. Kenne die Südalpen jetzt nicht vom Rennradfahren her, aber vormittags wird es schon zapfig sein und wenn du rauf gehst sowieso. Hier bei und an der ersten Alpenkette ist alles weiß, gerade an den Nordhängen steckt der Schnee drin. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das im Süden bei den kleinen Straßen ist. Ganz ehrlich, zum Rennradfahren und bei deiner Anfahrtsstrecke flieg nach Malle. Außerdem macht Grenze bei der Rückreisen momentan keinen Spaß.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Februar 2016)

mmmmmm .....


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2016)

Das es ein Experiment wird ist mir klar  Aber ich brauch neue für das scalpel. Mal in mich gehen...
Wcs bin ich auch lange gefahren.  Aber die esi finde ich angenehmer, komfortabler. 
Das dick dünn an den esi hab ich einfach ignoriert


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> mmmmmm .....


Eben. Sieht alles nicht so prickelnd aus (wobei meine Wunschziele doch schon deutlich besser dastehen). Entscheidend ist, was ab Mitte nächster Woche kommt. Die Quelle, die ich befragt habe (wetter.com), sagte aber für Riva und Bozen niedrigere Temperaturen voraus (5 - 7 am Tag, bis zu -10 in der Nacht). Für <= 5 Grad mehr muss ich nicht nach Malle fliegen. Auch wenn ich mich gestern Abend schon fast damit abgefunden hatte und wir das besprochen haben


----------



## baloo (1. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> @baloo klär mal auf, was da Sache ist. Vielleicht hat ja nur die Nachbargemeinde die die ganzen deutschen Steuerflüchtlinge abbekommen und konnte sich keine neuen Schilde mehr leisten.
> 
> Edit: na ja, jetzt so am Notebook schaut es schon sehr nach Sprühkunst aus. Mist, habe schon seit längerem den Eindruck, dass ich vielleicht eine Brille brauche. Mist.


Das Schild ist selbst gemacht! Im Appenzeller Ländle gibt es 100terte von solchen, da herscht teilweise noch Selbstjustiz! So musste z.B. das Frauenstimmrecht per Bundesgerichtsentscheid 1990 zwangs eingeführt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (1. März 2016)

Heute Nacht einen halben Meter Schnee runter gelassen. Musste zum Flughafen, Flieger natürlich verpasst. Absolutes Verkehrschaos ... Bei dem einen Tag Winter dieses Jahr. Sitze jetzt im nächsten Flieger.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2016)

Hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein und 8 Grad... aber heute und warscheinlich morgen mach ich noch frei 

Ich hab jetzt einfach ein paar ESI in schwarz bestellt und gut ist.


----------



## baloo (1. März 2016)

Die schwarzen ESI's halten wenigstens, die Roten "wetzen" sich brutal schnell ab, keine Ahnung wiso?!


----------



## maddda (1. März 2016)

So ich leg mich jez in die Badewanne


----------



## mountainmax (2. März 2016)

Ahhhhh, gerade dem total verrotzten Postboten ein Paket abnehmen müssen  . Hoffentlich ist da nix passiert... weiß man ja leider erst 3 Tage später..


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. März 2016)

Paket abfackeln und Hände desinfizieren


----------



## maddda (2. März 2016)

Ich desinfizier immer alles nach sowas...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

...so könnt ihr nicht härter werden   


Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## CreepingDeath (2. März 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Paket abfackeln und Hände desinfizieren


So machen es Buben. Männer machen es umgekehrt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> So machen es Buben. Männer machen es umgekehrt!


Männer hätten sich mit dem Paketboten EINE Flasche Bier geteilt und die schnelle Zustellung gefeiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (2. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Männer hätten sich mit dem Packetboten EINE Flasche Bier geteilt und die schnelle Zustellung gefeiert.


Parkettboden


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Parkettboden


 .... das ist die Oberhärte
Baggetboden


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

...meine ersten Versuche


----------



## maddda (2. März 2016)

Klappt doch

Hier is voll das komische Wetter. Regen, Sonne, Schnee, Hagel.... Alles im 15min Takt


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Klappt doch
> 
> Hier is voll das komische Wetter. Regen, Sonne, Schnee, Hagel.... Alles im 15min Takt


Am Anfang war das ein komisches Gefühl, wenn einem so der Hintern weggeht. 

Das Wetter ist bei uns frisch aber nicht so schlecht, kann aber noch kommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. März 2016)

was soll denn der Blödsinn, jetzt im März braucht der Winter auch nicht mehr kommen


----------



## mete (2. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...meine ersten Versuche



Ein Glück hattest Du Licht dabei .


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ein Glück hattest Du Licht dabei .


...man weiß ja nie, wann die hier im Osten das Licht ausknipsen


----------



## baloo (2. März 2016)

Snow Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. März 2016)

So schöner Pulverschnee hat schon was...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2016)

Ahhhh nach 3 Tagen mit dem Auto heute wieder mit dem rad. Sonne, trocken, TOP. 
Aber keine Angst, der Kollege der 250m höher aus dem Tal kommt, hat sich Schnee liegen und heute mittag soll es hier auch Schnee pissen...


----------



## maddda (3. März 2016)

Moin!

Argh! Heute gegen halb zwei aufgewacht...Ellenbogen total geschwollen-.- Keine Ahnung. Muss wohl heute Nacht im Schlaf iwo gegen gehauen haben


----------



## baloo (3. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So schöner Pulverschnee hat schon was...


zuerst wars Regen, dann innerhalb einer Stunde hats mind. 20cm hin geworfen 
war aber mal wieder sau cool, aber Frühling wär mir jetzt auch lieber.


----------



## maddda (3. März 2016)

So ich Sitz jez beim Arzt.... Ellenbogen macht richtig Ärger


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2016)

du machst Sachen... hier ist alles ueber Tal gezuckert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. März 2016)

So diagnose schleimbeutelentzündung:/

Rolle darf ich aber.


----------



## baloo (3. März 2016)

Shit
Gute Besserung !


----------



## maddda (3. März 2016)

Danke Ja mal schauen. Morgen mittag nochmal zum Doc und gleich erstmal Antibiotika abholn...


----------



## mountainmax (3. März 2016)

Bist du dir sicher mit Antibiotika? bin ich immer en bissle vorsichtig. Von was hast du das?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2016)

Das ist allerdings richtig


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

Richtig, ist aber assi, wenn man nicht die ganze angegebene Zeit das Zeug schluckt. Viele hören ja nach 2, 3 Tagen damit auf.

Heute hatten meine beiden Großen ihr erstes Skirennen. Und ich sitze hier blöd in England rum. Meine Frau (und ihre komplette Verwandschaft) ist hin und weg. Werde diese "Schalke/Dortmund" Begeisterung für das Skifahren als "Eingeheirateter" wohl nie verstehen. Na, wäre aber schon gerne dabei gewesen, die Väter hier werden das verstehen ...

Sogar mit "Stadionsprecher und so", Frau macht jetzt schon Pläne für das zukünftige "Stangerlfahren".


----------



## maddda (3. März 2016)

Weiß gar net wann ich das letzte mal Antibiotika bekommen hab. Das is mindestens 7 Jahre her. Wie auch immer.. Die Schmerzen sind etwas besser geworden


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

Antibiotika sind super. Bin auch immer wieder überrascht, wie schnell das wirkt. Man muss es halt dann auch zur Vermeidung von Resistenzen konsequent nehmen. Auch wenn die Beschwerden weg sind. Leider machen das viele Leute nicht. Meine Arzt-Frau hat zwei Themen, bei denen sie rot sieht: Impfverweigerer und Antibiotika-nicht-zum-Ende-Nehmer.


----------



## Till_Mann (3. März 2016)

Den ganzen Tag aus dem Fenster den Schneeregensturm beobachtet und pünktlich zum Feierabend die Pause genutzt und über die Nullgradgrenze geradelt.



Nur irgendwie wollen die Bremsen noch nicht so wie ich will. Zum einen haben sie furchtbar gequietscht, sodass ich selbst angehalten hab weil es mich so gestört hat und dann fehlt irgendwie noch die Power. Ich erwische mich ab und zu mal 2 Finger an die Bremse zu nehmen, weil die Hand weh tut.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. März 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie wollen die Bremsen noch nicht so wie ich will. ... und dann fehlt irgendwie noch die Power. Ich erwische mich ab und zu mal 2 Finger an die Bremse zu nehmen, weil die Hand weh tut.



Welche Bremse fährst Du?

Habe hier an der ersten Alpenbergkette zuerst XTR am 29er ausprobiert. Reichte bei 78 kg und 180 mm vorne nicht. Nach ein paar Höhenmeter Fading pur.

Habe in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir die MT8 geleistet. Um Welten besser und Fading-robuster. Bei weniger Höhenmeter runter und eventuell auch weniger technischen Strecken ist die Shimano aber schon toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Morgen zusammen.

Jaaaa Mann! Es steht wieder eine 7 vor dem Gewicht. Das hatte ich das letzte mal, als ich noch studiert habe und 15-20 h/Woche trainiert habe. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Werte passen, aber ich bin guter Dinge 

Die Bremse sieht nach r1 aus.


----------



## baloo (4. März 2016)

und neue Hosen ?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Ne,die kaufe ich eh immer nur mach Oberschenkel Umfang und BeinLänge


----------



## maddda (4. März 2016)

So ich Sitz jez beim Doc. Mal schauen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

So... Leistungstest in der Uni fertig. Top Grundlage dem Winter durch gut gearbeitet. 
Werte sind auf dem Niveau zu Studiumszeiten und 15-20/Woche  und da war ich 27
Jetzt vermehrt Intervalle knüppeln, dann wird 2016 geil!


----------



## mete (4. März 2016)

Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als man mit 27 noch mitten im Studium sein konnte, ohne blöd angeguckt zu werden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Was hast du gemacht, Stufentest?


----------



## mountainmax (4. März 2016)

Antiobiotika nicht zu Ende nehmen begünstigt Resistenzen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits   

...es summen nicht immer nur die Reifen...  





...Bild von FB

Sascha, sieht gut aus ... jetzt musst du aber in's Gästezimmer ziehen, nicht das die Bazillen wieder zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (4. März 2016)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Antiobiotika nicht zu Ende nehmen begünstigt Resistenzen?



Ja. Die Viecher gewöhnen sich an den geringen AB-Titer bei zu frühem Absetzen und kommen dann resistent zurück, mit der Folge, dass nur noch ein anderes Antibiotikum hilft und so weiter, bis schließlich keines mehr wirkt. Multiresistente Keime sind die Folge. Deshalb soll ein Antibiotikum immer mindestens 10 Tage eingenommen werden. Wenn sich jeder daran hielte, käme man heute wahrscheinlich in den meisten Fällen noch mit Penecellin aus .


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht, Stufentest?



Ja, 20Watt alle 3' 100-380Watt. 

Das mit den Resistenzen ist ganz einfach: die schwachen Bakterien kostet es und die Starken ueberleben es gerade so... eigentlich spielt man damit Evolutions Beschleuniger


----------



## Till_Mann (4. März 2016)

@__Stefan__  Ist ne R1 mit 180/160. Ich hoffe noch darauf, dass das besser wird, die Bremse ist ja erst seit einer Woche in Benutzung und hat erst ca. 2000hm. Viellicht hab ich die Beläge auch nicht so optimal eingebremst und jetzt haben sie ne minimale Glasschicht drauf. Der aktuelle Dreck sollte das wieder richten 

@nopain-nogain Klingt gut für 2016, aber wie zum Teufel konntest du neben dem Studium 20h Radfahren? Vielleicht der Grund warum du mit 27 noch fleißig warst?  Ne, Respekt vor der Disziplin.

Und maddda gute Besserung, Schleimbeutelentzündung im Schlaf klingt echt nach großem Pech.


----------



## maddda (4. März 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> @__Stefan__  Ist ne R1 mit 180/160. Ich hoffe noch darauf, dass das besser wird, die Bremse ist ja erst seit einer Woche in Benutzung und hat erst ca. 2000hm. Viellicht hab ich die Beläge auch nicht so optimal eingebremst und jetzt haben sie ne minimale Glasschicht drauf. Der aktuelle Dreck sollte das wieder richten
> 
> @nopain-nogain Klingt gut für 2016, aber wie zum Teufel konntest du neben dem Studium 20h Radfahren? Vielleicht der Grund warum du mit 27 noch fleißig warst?  Ne, Respekt vor der Disziplin.
> 
> Und maddda gute Besserung, Schleimbeutelentzündung im Schlaf klingt echt nach großem Pech.


Danke Ja wir Rätseln auch immernoch wo es herkam... Hab mich nirgendwo gestoßen, gekratzt oÄ...Vielleicht wirlich im schlaf doch unglücklich iwo draufgehauen. Kleine Kratzer findet man ja auch eher schlecht wenn man schon mit Schwellung aufwacht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

> aber wie zum Teufel konntest du neben dem Studium 20h Radfahren?



also bei mir zu meiner Studienzeit 1995-2000 ging das eigentlich auch ohne Probleme. Und da ich in einem recht dünn besetzten Studiengang unterwegs war, hatte man sogar zu den Vorlesungen erscheinen müssen, da die Profs alle Studenten per Namen kannen. Mündliche Prüfungen und so. Aber Zeit war da eigentlich genug, alleine die Semesterferien. Na gut, da musste ich immer lernen, da am Ende die Prüfungen im Block kamen. Aber die Zeit zum Radfahren abzwacken ging eigentlich immer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

So ging es mit auch. Um 3 hatte ich immer Feierabend. Hab mir halt die Vorlesungen passend ausgesucht. War halt auch an der Uni und nicht in der verschuhlten Fh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Bei mir war das an der Uni immer alles so über den Tag verteilt. Manchmal konnte ich am Vormittag 3 h trainieren, manchmal am Nachmittag und manchmal am Abend. Je nachdem. Im ersten Jahr war recht viel, aber das ging schon auch. Und "in dem Alter" ist man ja eh flexibel.

Mein großer Bruder war A-Amateur und hat Chemie in der Regelstudienzeit durchgezogen. Nur das Mädel, dass er im letzten Jahr kennengelernt hat, hat ihn dann etwas aus der Bahn geworfen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Bei mir sah es so aus:
8-15 Uhr Uni, dann Training bis 18 Uhr und dann zur Freundin. Hat so gut geklappt, das aus Freundin Frau und aus Uni Job wurde


----------



## Till_Mann (4. März 2016)

War auch nicht ganz so Ernst gemeint. Aber so ein Bachelor Studiengang sah bei mir leider oft so aus 8-16/17 Uhr (nicht jeden Tag, aber meist) Uni, Stunde pendeln vorher und nachher und dann war die Freundin ganz froh wenn ich meine geschwänzte Zeit mit ihr verbracht hab. Ich hatte zu der Zeit aber auch keine Ambitionen so viel Rad zu fahren. Dachte das wird im Master besser, aber dann hast du so Projektarbeiten "nebenher" und lernst die 50 Stunden Woche kennen . Aber ohne Freundin hab ich es dann doch meist mindestens 3 mal die Woche aufs Rad geschafft. 
Und jetzt ein Praktikum mit der täglichen Lunch Ride Möglichkeit ist auch was Tolles.  
Das werde ich in Zukunft oft nutzen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

So Projektarbeit gab es bei uns nicht so wirklich. Die Prüfungsblöcke waren immer heftig. 5 Megaklausuren innerhalb von 2 Wochen, am Ende der Semesterferien. Dafür konnte man sich dann da die Zeit besser einteilen.

Ja, die Frauen. Bei meinem Bruder war es aber auch so, dass er bis dahin nur Radfahren im Kopf hatte. Bekam sogar ein Angebot von Team Telekom (oder einem Vorgängerteam ... aber zu "der" Zeit). Glaube, der hat dann seine Pubertät nachgeholt. Und Recht hat er gehabt.


----------



## mete (4. März 2016)

Uni ist halt heute sehr "anders" als noch vor 10 Jahren. Nach der Bologna-Reform ist das quasi Schule mit Ganztagsbetreuung. Ich war schon damals zu Diplomzeiten in einem Studiengang, bei dem man sich zwar noch etwas frei einteilen konnte, aber in den Semesterferien standen dann halt auch 15-20 Prüfungen an, da war nix mit viel Zeit. Ich habe auch noch nie so wenig Sport gemacht, wie zu Uni-Zeiten, aber ich hatte auch jeden Tag auch noch 2,5h Fahrt. ich hatte dann irgendwann auch für mich festgelegt, dass ich lieber 1-2 Semester überziehe, als mich da tot zumachen. Interessiert sowieso keinen und das Jahr habe ich bei der Promotion wieder herausgeholt.


----------



## Till_Mann (4. März 2016)

Hat er. 
Prüfungen waren bei uns immer ziemlich lang. Also von Ende des Semesters bis Ende März bzw. Mitte/Ende August. Da kam es halt drauf an was für ein Lerntyp man ist. Ich war halt auch ehr der gemütliche Bikepark Freerider und gemütliche Touren Fahrer


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Bei mir waren es meist 4-6 Prüfungen mit damit verbundenen 6-8 Wochen großem Spaß.
Aber nach 8h lernen ist 1 Hirn raus ballern eh ideal


----------



## Till_Mann (4. März 2016)

Mal was anderes: Was habt ihr für ein Oberrohrschutz gegen Bremsen/Schalthebel Kollision? Rahmenabklebefolie? doppelt? was dickeres? Oder einfach nicht hinfallen 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Folie gegen Kratzer, Lackplatzer und Beschädigung der ersten Laminatschicht hilft, bei härteren Einschlägen sollten sich die Dinger ja von alleine wegdrehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Habe bei mir so dicke Schutzfolie rumgemacht. Aber in zwei Jahren nie gebraucht


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Skean und gut ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Die Idee hatte ich von hier: http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/08/mtb/pro-bike-gallery-topeak-ergon_298594


----------



## Domowoi (4. März 2016)

@Till_Mann Gibt es nicht Steuersätze mit einem eingebauten Anschlag? Habe jetzt leider beim Googeln keinen gefunden aber ich meine es gibt einen bei dem man einen Anschlag einstellen kann, damit sich der Lenker nicht mehr so weit drehen kann.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

Canyon liefert sein Rahmen mit so einem Einschlagschutz aus. Problem, baut "ziemlich höher"*. Muss kein Problem sein, kann aber.

* ist natürlich immer relativ


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2016)

Lasst doch die Bastelei 
http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/to...xGJsmIIFh-SX1A6MmZOza48BxHhXpJuhs_xoCOFTw_wcB


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Was habt ihr für ein Oberrohrschutz gegen Bremsen/Schalthebel Kollision? Rahmenabklebefolie? doppelt? was dickeres? Oder einfach nicht hinfallen
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Folie gegen Kratzer, Lackplatzer und Beschädigung der ersten Laminatschicht hilft, bei härteren Einschlägen sollten sich die Dinger ja von alleine wegdrehen.


Wichtig neben dem Rahmenschutz ist auch, daß du die Bremshebel nicht zu fest an den Lenker schraubst. Gerade so fest, daß es dir den Hebel beim Bremsen nicht verdreht. 
Ist er locker genug kann er  im Fall der Fälle etwas ausweichen/nachgeben. 
Das ist nur ein kleines mü an Schraubendrehung mit großer Wirkung.


----------



## mete (4. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wichtig neben dem Rahmenschutz ist auch, daß du die Bremshebel nicht zu fest an den Lenker schraubst. Gerade so fest, daß es dir den Hebel beim Bremsen nicht verdreht.



Der Bremshebel ist selten das Problem, sondern der Shifter und den sollte man schon festziehen, sonst verdreht er sich beim Schalten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Der Bremshebel ist selten das Problem, sondern der Shifter und den sollte man schon festziehen, sonst verdreht er sich beim Schalten.


...dann darfst du jetzt meinen Text auf die Shifter übertragen   
Wobei bei meinen Rädern immer die Bremsen kollidierten. Also sage ich mal, die Brems-Schalteinheit sollte im Idealfall nachgeben und nicht den Rahmen eindrücken.


----------



## Till_Mann (4. März 2016)

Ok, super. Werde auch erstmal die Folie drum machen. Skean schau ich mir mal an wenn ich es sehe, klingt vernünftig. BlocLoc Steuersatz von Acros kenne ich, ist aber teuer, baut hoch und ist schwer. Die Lösung von Canyon  ist schön, aber dafür braucht man den Anschlag am Rahmen.

Schellen locker anziehen ist klar.


----------



## baloo (4. März 2016)

Hab mittlerweile auch den Skean an allen Bikes 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (4. März 2016)

Meine Lösung wiegt zwar satte 70g ist aber absolut bombproofed. Nen alten Schlauch nehmen, der Länge nach aufschneiden und dann rumwickeln an der gefährdeten Stelle. ist dann so ca. 10cm breit und am Ende schön straff ziehn und 2 dicke Kabelbinder rum. Musst au net den ganzen Schlauch nehmen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. März 2016)

So, jetzt wird es ernst. Habe mich für die Rennen im April und Mai gemeldet. Ab jetzt etwas mehr Fokus ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. März 2016)

Moin zusammen   

...die Totem geht sehr sahnig


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2016)

Jakob hat heute nacht Party gemacht  mehr als 3x10' Threshold war nicht drin. Das war schon schlimm genug 
Die schwarzen ESI sind noch gekommen und ich finde es sieht viel besser als die roten aus:









Zudem brauch ich noch einen Satz RocketRon. Der FastTrack ist in dem aktuellen Schlick echt ueberfordert. Da brauch ich was mit echten Stollen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2016)

Nachdem ich gestern Abend erst gegen 10 vom Radfahren nach Hause gekommen bin, ging's heute wieder zeitig raus und endlich mal wieder anständig aufs MTB... Bis auf die fehlende Sonne (beim Brötchenholen schien sie noch...) super Wetter.




*Ganz kleines Bild, da richtig schlecht*

@nopain-nogain: Bzgl. des Speichers des Rox hast du Recht gehabt. Nach einer Tour ist schon gut was vom Speicher weg, auch ohne eingeschaltetes GPS. Aber ich lösch' die Tourdaten eh nach jeder Tour.
Bisher bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Teil


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. März 2016)

apropos RoRo. Bin letzten Frühling etwas mit RoRo-RaRa gefahren. Dabei sind immer wieder die naßen Flecken in der Lauffläche aufgefallen. Dachte mir da nicht viel dabei, allerdings schon komisch, da der Nordkalkalpenschotter ja schon scharfkantig ist, aber Dornen oder so haben wir nicht.

Jetzt mal wieder den RoRo aufgezogen und eigentlich nur auf Asphalt gefahren. Wieder diese Flecken. Löcher kann ich den Stellen nicht erkenne. Diffundiert die Milch von innen vielleicht durch? Schon mal so etwas gesehen?







Ist entlang des ganzen Reifens. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube, das war beim RaRa auch.

Heute wohl auch 3x10 Threshold, allerdings nur auf der Rolle. Vielleicht hänge ich noch Tempo hinten dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Schon mal so etwas gesehen?


Ja! Mein Thunder Burt am Hinterrad des Inbred "macht" das auch. Hab' mich auch schon öfter gefragt, was das soll.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. März 2016)

jetzt mal ein wenig rumgesucht, scheint ja wirklich ein häufigeres Phänomen zu sein. Man findet so threads wie "My Nic having wet dreams?"

Was mir im Frühling aufgefallen ist, die Milch war immer recht schnell ausgetrocknet. In der kurzen Zeit habe ich dreimal nachgegossen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. März 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich sowas nur 1x mit einem fast track hatte.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. März 2016)

scheint noch schlimmer zu gehen, gerade in einem Ami-Thread gefunden:


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2016)

da habe ich bei meinen contis auch.
da ist die komplette flanke feucht, wenn das bike länger steht.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (5. März 2016)

Jemand Erfahrung mit maxxis pace ?


----------



## maddda (5. März 2016)

Nabend Jungs. Gestern war ein Misttag.

War beim Arzt. Die Ansage war klar... Wenn sich die Entzündung weiter ausbreitet->KH

Antibiotika haben aber zum Glück soweit angeschlagen. Eigentlich hatte ich sogar am Freitag noch das Ok für Rolle bekommen. Das kann ich heute aber wohl noch vergessen. Ist aber schon deutlich besser geworden. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Entzündung bis morgen erledigt hat...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs! Ich hab mir jetzt noch einen Satz RoRo in 2.1 und LiteSkin bestellt. Snakeskin hab ich nie gebraucht und ich finde die schmalen mit weniger Platz zwischen den Stollen auch sicherer. Ein Fels kann die Karkasse nur zwischen den Stollen verletzten 
Das Plus an Komofort brauch ich am Fully ja auch net  Dazu noch ein paar schwarze ESI fuers Zaboo.

Ok,... heute ist Gammeltag! Mein Kleiner schafft mich. Der wollte die letzten beiden Naechte nicht schlafen. Aber wenigstens ist er so fair und macht es nciht vor dem Leistungstest und in einer Ruhewoche


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. März 2016)

Nabend Männer   

...eigentlich sollte heute die Sonne scheinen...   






...sind leider noch nass geworden   





http://www.sonnenobservatorium-goseck.info/
...damit ihr ein bisschen den "Osten" kennenlernt   

@maddda... ich drück den Daumen das es schnell gut ausgeht.


----------



## maddda (6. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Männer
> 
> ...eigentlich sollte heute die Sonne scheinen...
> 
> ...


Danke hat geholfen Infektion is fast komplett weg. Bewegunsradius is komplett und nahezu schmerzfrei wieder da Morgen früh geht's nochmal zum Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs! @maddda Sauber! Das wollen wir hoeren!

Und DAS ist der Grund warum es mir 70g wert ist eine e13 zu montieren!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und DAS ist der Grund warum es mir 70g wert ist eine e13 zu montieren!


Und eine Kettenführung hätte dort *was* gebracht? 
Aus dem Bericht entnehme ich, dass die Kette hinter die Kassette (also hinten, dort, wo die Kettenführung nichts bringt) gelangt ist. Und den Riss hätte die Kettenführung auch nicht verhindert, mutmaße ich mal 
Dass du weiterhin auf eine KeFü setzt, ist bekannt und das musst du nicht begründen, da der Nutzen auf der Hand liegt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. März 2016)

Ok, das mit hinter der Kassette hab ich ueberlesen... das ist dann in der Tat ein Mechaniker Fail und wenn der Olympiasieger wegen sowas 2 Monate im Olympia Jahr ausfaellt... uiuiuiiii.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

...ne Kettenführung ist sowas von unnütz...   


Ist hart, wenn die Kette sich hinten verklemmt und du dann das Teil beim rausreißen verbiegst. 
Durch ein Kettenabwurf hat mein Großer einen neuen Schneidezahn auf edlem Stift. 

Eigentlich müsste hinten so eine Führung wie bei manch Downhillkassetten dran... da kann die Kette nicht mehr zu den Speichen.


----------



## maddda (7. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs. Hier schneit es wie bekloppt. So viel schnee hatten wir den gazne Winter nichtDas is doch mist


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2016)

Ach, da reicht doch schon eine Kunststoffscheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen, wie sie bei Kompletträdern in den USA vorgeschrieben und auch hierzulande an jedem Baumarktrad zu finden ist


----------



## baloo (7. März 2016)

Schaut euch mal die Oberschenkel an (nicht von Girl auf dem Laufband ), kein Wunder dass irgendwann die Kette reisst!


----------



## mete (7. März 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach, da reicht doch schon eine Kunststoffscheibe zwischen Kassette und Speichen, wie sie bei Kompletträdern in den USA vorgeschrieben und auch hierzulande an jedem Baumarktrad zu finden ist



Eigentlich reicht es schon, das Schaltwerk vernünftig einzustellen. Von einem 42er Ritzel und bei maximaler Kettenspannung durch das Schaltwerk springt die Kette ohne grobe Fahrlässigkeit in diesem Punkt nicht herunter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Eigentlich reicht es schon, das Schaltwerk vernünftig einzustellen. Von einem 42er Ritzel und bei maximaler Kettenspannung durch das Schaltwerk springt die Kette ohne grobe Fahrlässigkeit in diesem Punkt nicht herunter.


Es könnte auch sein, das er irgendwann vorher unbemerkt mit dem Schaltwerk eingeschlagen/angestoßen ist. Da kann der Mechaniker nichts für.  
...für denn Fall wär ein Kragen am 42er sinnvoll.  




...so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Eigentlich reicht es schon, das Schaltwerk vernünftig einzustellen. Von einem 42er Ritzel und bei maximaler Kettenspannung durch das Schaltwerk springt die Kette ohne grobe Fahrlässigkeit in diesem Punkt nicht herunter.


Schon klar. So eine Plastikscheibe würde ich mir auch nicht ans Rad „schrauben“.


----------



## baloo (7. März 2016)

Ich denke das passiert einfach mal! Schliesslich werden die Bikes im Gelände bewegt und wie schon gesagt wurde, kann es gut sein dass man da oder dort mal anstösst!
Aber wenn du dann die Kette wieder "befreit" hast, darfst du halt auch nicht gleich wieder wie ein Bulle lostretten. Adrenalin hin oder her.
Sondern erst mal kurz System Check und langsam lostretten und schauen ob noch alles hält!


----------



## maddda (7. März 2016)

So zurück vom Doc. Sport ist erlaubt solange der Arm dabei net benutzt wird. Sprich Rolle und Krafttraining für den Unterkörper ist ok. Radfahren ist ab nächste Woche dann wohl wieder erlaubt...


----------



## Phippsy (7. März 2016)

Servus zusammen!


baloo schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Oberschenkel an


Naja, richtig viel gehört nicht dazu. Ich hab das am Freitag an der Ampel auch geschafft, allerdings ohne Armbruch und nur fast über den Lenker gegangen.

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage zur Laufrichtung von zwei Reifen:

Vredesteim Spotted Cat





und Black Panther





Beide waren letztes Jahr schonmal montiert, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie. Hätte vermutet, dass der Cat so wie er liegt "nach oben" rollt und der Panther "nach unten", bin mir aber unsicher. Lt der Frau vom Kundenservice bei Vredestein ist es egal wie der Reifen montiert ist, aber mit den "Pfeilen" würde es schöner aussehen. 
Was meint ihr dazu sagen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2016)

Die Laufrichtung wird doch wohl irgendwo auf dem Reifen angegeben sein!?


----------



## Phippsy (7. März 2016)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (7. März 2016)

ich würde mal sagen, bei beiden Bildern muss das untere Bildende nach vorne zeigen


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. März 2016)

korrigiere mich, beim oberen Reifen andersrum. Oberer Bildrand nach vorne.


----------



## mete (7. März 2016)

Die Vredestein-Reifen werden immer in Pfeilrichtung der Mittelstollen montiert, also Spotted Cat rollt in die Bildschirmebene hinein nach vorn, Black Panther umgekehrt.


----------



## Phippsy (7. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> in die Bildschirmebene hinein nach vorn


Verstehe ich das recht, dass die Aussage im Widerspruch zu Stefans steht?


----------



## mete (7. März 2016)

Nee, ist genau gleich...hmm...Moment, beim Black Panther wohl umgekehrt 

Naja, jedenfalls wenn Du von oben draufschaust, muss die Pfeilrichtung nach vorn zeigen .


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. März 2016)

ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht genau, was mit "in die Bildschirmebene hinein nach vorne" gemeint ist, aber "Pfeilrichtung" ist ziemlich eindeutig. Von daher sind unsere Aussagen wohl gleich. Mete, da er das wohl weiß und ich, weil ich die beiden Reifen über Google Images gesucht habe. Und da waren alle montierten Reifen mit spitzes Ende der Noppen Richtung vorne installiert.


----------



## Phippsy (7. März 2016)

Jetzt hab ichs. Merci!
Soll ich kurz was zur Erfahrung mit den Reifen schreiben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs! Hier hat es wieder mal 5cm Schnee hin geworfen, aber lang liegen werden die auch net 

Erfahrungen? Immer!


----------



## baloo (8. März 2016)

bei uns auch, so langsam könnte es mal Frühling werden ... 
na ja, nächste Woche bin ich im warmen Süden.


----------



## mountainmax (8. März 2016)

Wie schlagen sich die Pneus auf der Waage? Speziell der Cat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (8. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Erfahrungen? Immer!


Ich hab sie letzes Jahr in Willingen gekauft und hatte beide dann ab Juli etwa drauf. Sie rollen ziemlich gut, welcher bessser, keine Ahnung. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, hat der Cat ein rel. hohes Volumen, während der Panther eher schmal ist. Beide 2,2.
Der Cat war bergauf im Trockenen gut griffig, aber sobald es nass oder sehr staubig wurde, ist er schonmal durchgegangen. Bergab, wie bei dem Profil erwartet, wenig Grip, aber sehr gut kontrollierbar, auch im Nassen. Er rutschte halt sobald es nass oder staubig war ziemlich rum, aber ich kam ganz gut damit klar.
Den Panther fand ich am Vorderrad gar nicht toll. Ich bin nie weggerutscht oä, aber es hat sich einfach nicht gut angefühlt. Am Hinterrad fand ich ihn überzeugend, solang es nicht matschig war. Ich vermute mal, dann hat sich der Mittelstollen zugesetzt. Bergab ging dann aber immernoch klar.
Gewicht muss ich mal schauen. Den Panther will ich nicht demontieren, den Cat werd ich nachher mal auf die Küchenwaage legen. Beide sind aber schon abgefahren.

Btw, ich nutz jetzt das wunderbare Wetter (Sonne, blauer Himmel) nach dem Schnee gestern und dreh eine Runde


----------



## maddda (8. März 2016)

Mittach Jungs!

So heute is nur ne Stunde Rolle Rekom angesagt. Heute morgen war ich bei Hautarzt. Zwei Leberflecke müssen wech...Machen wir aber erst wenn die Entzündung ausm Arm komplett raus is. Ansonsten können sich die stellen auch schnell entzünden...
So langsam reichts mir mit Ärzten^^Jez setz ich mich gemütlich hin und guck Paris Nizza. Der Arm will ja geschont werden


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. März 2016)

Sitze gerade in Telekonferenz wo ich überhaupt nichts zu sagen habe. Boaaaa ist das langweilig ...

Zeit Trübsal zu blasen. Habe Keller-Koller:






(grau is draußen radl'n; Koppeleinheiten, Berglauf + Keller, was eigentlich Regel ist, wird duch Berglauf überdeckt)

Echt zu viel Zeit im Keller verbracht. Arbeit vor dem Computer, Sport vor dem Computer. Sehe schon quadratisch. Trotz Netflix & Co, kann's ja auch nicht sein. Und draußen ist jetzt seit Tagen Winter da, kein Winterdienst auf den kleinen Straßen (spiegelglatt) und am Berg liegt tief Schnee.

Wollte nur mal jammern ....


----------



## mountainmax (8. März 2016)

Das ist blöd..
Andere Frage: Würdet ihr am Hinterrad 40g mehr in Kauf nehmen um statt 19mm eine 21mm breite Felge fahren zu können?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2016)

ja


----------



## maddda (8. März 2016)

Kommt auf die Reifenbreite an.

Fahre am Trainingslrs ne 19mm Felge am HR mit'm 2.0er Renegade. Ist super


----------



## mete (8. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sitze gerade in Telekonferenz wo ich überhaupt nichts zu sagen habe. Boaaaa ist das langweilig ...
> 
> Zeit Trübsal zu blasen. Habe Keller-Koller:
> 
> ...



Auch, wenn hier imer nur 3 Wochen Winter sind...Fatbike mit Spikes ist super .


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. März 2016)

Fatbike würde mir in meiner Lebenssituation auch nicht helfen, sitze ja weniger wegen dem Wetter, als wegen der Lebensumstände drin. Das Wetter ist halt noch so das i-Tüpfelchen drauf. Spikes habe ich ja auf meinem dediziertem Winterrad auch drauf, aber irgendwie nehmen die schon so die Fahrfreude. Und ob ich jetzt im Dunkeln draußen oder im Keller sitze, alles nicht so prickelnd.

Na, dafür ist hier Sommer/Herbst biketechnisch der Wahnsinn ... Hoffnung ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. März 2016)

Mmmm ... ich komme ja nicht mal mehr am Wochenende raus: zuerst geht Frau mit den beiden Großen zum Skifahren. Ich sitze mit der Kleinen daheim. Dann kommt sie wieder, wirft die Kinder ab und geht eine Skitour. Irgendwann am Spätnachmittag kann ich dann mein Programm machen. Ob draußen oder Keller ist dann eigentlich schon Wurst.

Mei, wird Zeit, dass der blöde Schnee weg ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (9. März 2016)

genau!
Aber das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich die Folge, dass es bis Weihanchten so mild war, jetzt schiebt sich der Winter wohl einfach weit in den Frühling rein?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zippliges Volk   

...bei uns ist Frühling  , man braucht zwar am Morgen noch Handschuhe aber dann geht's.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. März 2016)

Hier sieht es auch ganz gut aus. Sonne scheint und soll die naechsten Tage im Plus bleiben und bis 10 Grad gehen.
Gestern war lustiger Tag  Da ich wusste das ich er st um 1800 Fertig werde, habe ich frueh morgens meine 4x4' VO2max Intervalle gemacht. Schoen im Schnee:










Aber irgendwie mag das mein BioRhytmus nett... aber ging irgendwie 

Dann den ganzen Tag arbeiten und bis 1800 bei der internen Technologie Messe was praesentiert.
Umziehen und aufs Rad. Es ist 18:15 und um 19:00 kommen meine Kinder ins Bett. 30' Fahrtweg... doof! Also AllOut Sprint!
Nach 20' war ich in Waldkirch und hatte eine Durchschnittsleistung ab vom Parkplatz runter fahren von 354 Watt. Das sind nur 6 Watt weniger als der letzte FTP Test 

Aber heute ist Ruhetag (Schwester hat auch noch Geburtstag...).
Nach der Betriebsratsitzung, kann ich noch meinen Carbon SLR abholen. Laut CT Scan ist die Strebe wohl nur Oberflaechlich beschaedigt  Mal sehen, vielleicht ziehe ich das Rote Leder ab und mach ihn aufs Scalpel


----------



## Phippsy (9. März 2016)

Nachtrag zum Spotted Cat. Mit etwa 2/3 Profil sagt die Küchenwaage 662g. Und das ist nicht die Tubelessvariante.


----------



## maddda (9. März 2016)

Hier ist Bombenwetter und ich darf mich jetzt auf die Rolle setzten


----------



## Phippsy (9. März 2016)

Und ich tu jetzt den dicken Laufradsatz rein und zuckel zur "Downhill"strecke. Semesterferien sind was schönes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. März 2016)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-m8000-1-x-11-fach-schaltgruppe/rp-prod137311
...usw.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. März 2016)

Endlich mal wieder ein bisschen Licht abbekommen. Mit dem Winterrad 3.5h auf kleinen Sträßchen durch das Alpenvorland.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2016)

Sooo hab gestern noch die Daten meines Sattels gesehen:







Fazit: die Streben sind massiv!!! Die Kerbe ist max 1,4mm tief. Da sind groessere Lufteinschluesse in der Strebe drin 
Der Sattel ist mir ja in Furtwangen verrutscht, weil sich die Klemmung geloesst hat. Dabei wird sich wohl die Klemmung etwas verkerbt haben. Daher auch die Kerbe weiter vorne, wo ich normal nicht klemme.

Jetzt kommt der Sattel so wieder aufs Scalpel:


----------



## mountainmax (10. März 2016)

Mh hättest du bei einem Sattel echt so arg Angst? Stehst ja eig. gleich auf den Füßen. Kritisch finde ich eig. nur Pedale und Lenkzentrale.
Aber sagt man wahrscheinlich auch nur solang solange nichts passiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2016)

Naja... ich durfte schon 3/4 des aufstiegsentscheidenden Bundesliga Rennens im Stehen fahren, weil mir der Sattel weggebrochen ist... ich hatte in meinem Leben noch nie SO Rueckenschmerzen!
Zudem ist es der Sattel vom Scalpel und beim Fully sitzt man eben mehr. Darum bin ich der Meinung, das Sattel/Stuetze am Fully mehr ab koennen muss.


----------



## maddda (10. März 2016)

Bin auch schomma nen halbes Rennen ohne Sattel gefahren. War damals XCO in Oberhausen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2016)

Bin heute mal bissle durch die "vorberge" gecruised...


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. März 2016)

Hab mal vor vielen Jahren vor der AlbGold Trophy das Bike ans Auto gelehnt. Dann denn Kofferraumdeckel zugeschlagen. Tja, der Sattel war im Weg. Und dann total verbogen. Dann die Langstrecke mit schiefem Kreuz gefahren, aua.

Heute wohl das letzte Mal mit den Tourenski rauf. Skiclub der Kinder ist jetzt vorbei, jetzt kommen nur noch 2-3 Wochen lang die Touristen, dann ist es vorbei. Schade, am Berg oben echt traumhafter Schnee. Wohl das erste Mal dieses Jahr.













und dann oben


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. März 2016)

zudem, weiß echt nicht was heute los war, aber wäre ich 20 Jahre jünger und alleinstehend: Tourenski, Tourenski! Da sind wirklich viele, sehr viele sehr nett anzusehende junge Damen rauf. Die Vorlesungssäle der Münchner Unis waren heute wohl allgemein recht spärlich besucht.


----------



## maddda (11. März 2016)

Moin!

So ich geh jez in die Muckibude. Schleimbeutel sei dank nur etwas Bauch/ unteren Rücken trainieren... Ist aber fast weg. Ab Montag darf ich wieder vernünftig loslegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (11. März 2016)

Wie funktioniert eig. Rolle wenn du den ellenbogen net belasten darfst?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. März 2016)

moin,

viel spaß, bin auch gleich da


----------



## maddda (11. März 2016)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert eig. Rolle wenn du den ellenbogen net belasten darfst?


Abstützen aufm Lenker darf ich Nur halt nicht die ganze Zeit damit arbeiten wie beim normalen fahren. Rolle tut da sogar gut. Dann wird der Arm nicht steif, weil er mal in ner anderen postition ist.
Schwellung ist nun fast komplett weg. Eben hab ich das letzte mal Antibiotika genommen. Ein leichtes druckgefühl ist noch da. Ab Montag darf ich wieder normalfahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Soooo heute morgen hab ich noch schnell m3 und Singen gemeldet. Gemeldet hab ich dann bis jetzt:
- Hausach, Freiburg, Muenstertal, Urach
- Singen
- BadWildbad
- Sella Ronda
- m3

Fehlt noch Muensingen, O-Tour und Ornans. Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mir nur zum Spass in BadSaeckingen die Buliga Elite Klatsche zu holen 

Am Woe muss ich auch wieder bissle schrauben... den Novatec LRS vom Zaboo und den RovalCarbon vom Scalpel binden und loeten.
Sattel auf dem Scalpel wechseln (und einstellen/testen) und Griffe am Zaboo rot->schwarz (wobei die nicht mehr richtig rot sind ) und ein paar Aufkleber/Aufdrucke entfernen.


----------



## mete (11. März 2016)

Ich werde am WE wohl endlich mal das Mondraker fertig machen, Schaltung ist soeben geliefert worden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Uiii! Da bin ich gespannt


----------



## mete (11. März 2016)

Ich auch, hole das Ding nach der Arbeit ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Und wehe es gibt keine 8 seitige Doku!!!


----------



## mete (11. März 2016)

Soll ich ein Unboxing-Video drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Soll ich ein Unboxing-Video drehen?


Aber in stopmotion


----------



## mete (11. März 2016)

Achjaa, Stop-Motion 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/hglVqACd1C8


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Jeeeetzt verstehen wir uns


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. März 2016)

Muss am WE arbeiten, durfte deswegen heute wieder raus: 5 h Grundlage rüber nach Tirol






Diesen Winter sogar die Radwege dahin frei gefräst


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Nutzt eigentlich jemand von euch trainingpeak?


----------



## maddda (11. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nutzt eigentlich jemand von euch trainingpeak?


Kann man das essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Die Referenz der online trainingsverwaltung....ich weiß, du hast Pen and paper


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. März 2016)




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. März 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>



Habe mich schon gefragt, wo Du jetzt hin bist.
Und, wie ist es in Riva? Schaut ja gut nach Frühling aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2016)

Niiiice! JA muss Gardasee sein


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. März 2016)

Lässt sich aushalten  Durchschnittstemperatur lag beim Fahren heute bei 12 Grad. Schneefrei ist es m. W. bis gut 1000 m. Reicht aus  Heute die ersten 120 km auf der Straße abgerissen. Vorher aber erstmal zum Radladen - Kettenblattschraube war locker und der Werkzeugkoffer steht zu Hause. Immerhin bin ich nicht daran schuld


----------



## maddda (12. März 2016)

Morgen!

Heute is bei mir gammeln angesagt. Heute Abend geht's dann ins Casino ne runde Kaffee trinken und anderen beim verlieren zugucken


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2016)

Ich hab heute Threshold Intervalle auf dem Plan... bin mir nur noch nicht sicher mit welchem Bike und wo... will nicht unbedingt in Schnee kommen :/

Ich finde es mit schwarzen sattel und griffen sich besser. Der LRS bleibt aber so. Ich bin mit dem Hardcore Lösungsmittel dran. Das löst nicht nur Aufkleber sondern normal auch den Lack drunter direkt mit... Nur auf den Roval nicht! Keine Reaktion! Sieht aber auch so ganz geil aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2016)

Und heute 50 km MTB...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. März 2016)

Mein Neid sei dir gewiss!


----------



## maddda (12. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mein Neid sei dir gewiss!


Meiner auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs. Gestern hatte beim Intervalle fahren hatte ich noch ein Problem:
Ich fahre bei Siffwetter auf dem Bike gerne eine BaggyShort. Da bleibt der Popi einfach etwas laenger trocken. 
Im Herbst hatte ich mir dann noch eine Endura Hummvee gekauft. Eigentlich eine echt tolle Hose, super verarbeitet, geschickt Taschen,... 
Aaaber... ich hab schon lange das Gefuehl sie ist zu stramm und ich hab schon eine L,... und ich wiege nur 79kg auf 1,87m. Dennoch schnuert es mir in der Tiefen Sitzposition die ich auf dem Bike nunmal habe den Bauch ab und ich bekomme sche*** Luft beim Intervalle fahren. 
Habt ihr aehnliche Probleme mit Baggy auf dem Racebike? Bin ich nur zu fett? 
Ich wuerde sie ja verkaufen, aber ich kenne niemand der duenner ist (ich werde schon von allen Seiten bloede angemacht ).


----------



## maddda (13. März 2016)

Muss mal schauen. Ich fahre bei meiner Giore meine ich Größe M und hab keine Probleme. Bin 1,85 und wiege aktuell ~72kg


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2016)

Ich habe da mit meiner Craft-Hose auch keine Probleme. Nur bei meinen langen Protective-Lycras ohne Träger.
Mit den o. g. Shorts bleibt mein Hintern übrigens nur unwesentlich länger trocken. Und der Test von Regenshorts ist in die Hose gegangen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. März 2016)

Habe auch eine von Craft, da haben sie die Bauchregion ganz gut gelöst. Kommt aber an Komfort auch nicht an eine normale Race-Bib ran, das mit dem Bauchzwicken kann ich nachvollziehen. trage die Baggy nur, wenn es sozial geboten ist.

Bin aber von der Statur auch eher Wayne-Rooney-englischer-Dockarbeiter mäßig.


----------



## mete (13. März 2016)

Ich kann Mavic und Specialized Enduro Pants empfehlen. Beide sehr schön elastisch .


----------



## maddda (13. März 2016)

So ab Montag darf ich den Arm wieder wirklich belasten was wirklich genervt hat ist, dass Blackroll nicht möglich war. Da muss man sich ja auch iwe abstützen:/


----------



## maddda (14. März 2016)

Ahhhh ich darf wieder draußen fahren. Sitz jez beim Bäcker und mach grad Pause


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits   

...wir waren auch draußen und haben uns den A.... abgefroren


----------



## maddda (14. März 2016)

Megageil!

Iwann musste mich auf dem Radl mal mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Megageil!
> 
> Iwann musste mich auf dem Radl mal mitnehmen


Bei schönem Wetter in Chemnitz.   
..mit neuer Kette, sicher is...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2016)

...wenn das mal ein schöner Sonnenuntergang  war


----------



## maddda (15. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter in Chemnitz.
> ..mit neuer Kette, sicher is...




Morgen erstmal


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. März 2016)

Bin jetzt auch auf Antibiotika ... allerdings per Salbe. Möchte Euch die Details ersparen, aber so ein Teil habe ich noch nie am A*** gehabt. Mein gestriger Versuch auf dem Sattel zu sitzen musste nach ein paar 100 m aufgegeben werden. Arrrgh

Da ich aber das ganze WE durchgearbeitet habe, brauchte ich frische Luft. Also ein 1:40 h Berglauf, 800 hm rauf und wieder runter. Immer noch ziemlich Winter hier:


----------



## maddda (15. März 2016)

Na das klingt ja nach Spaß-.- In Sachen Antibiotika gibts ja hier einen fliegenden Wechsel. Hab jetzt meins leer^^ Gute Besserung!

Du wohnst echt nicht schlecht


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2016)

Ihr macht Sachen... heute ist toll! Schoenes Wetter, zum ersten mal ohne Lampe zur Arbeit gekommen. Morgen Frei, naechsten 2 Wochen Frei (1 Woche Training, 2 Woche Erholung mit Family)... gesund sind wir auch alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. März 2016)

WTF!!!






Aber wenigstens hilft das Antibiotika. Nach 20h, Knoten nur noch mäßig schmerzhaft


----------



## BENDERR (15. März 2016)

Puh, darauf hät ich jetzt garkein bock .. bei uns gabs letzte woche so n chaos-schnee-tag.. is jetzt aber wieder alles weg und langsam steigern sich die temperaturen den 10°C entgegen


----------



## mountainmax (15. März 2016)

War heute morgen zum Glück noch en Ründchen laufen bei sonnigem Sonnenaufgang. Jetzt ist alles nass, kalt und so ein schlimmer Schneeregen kommt herunter


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. März 2016)

Hier hört's nicht auf. Na wenigstens dann frische Luft durch Schneeräumen draußen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2016)

Ich kann meine klappe auch nicht halten! Pünktlich zum Feierabend fängt es mit pissen an... 5x4' bei 400 Watt auf dem Plan... 




Das war nach dem 3. also kamen noch 2 und die gingen voll in die Schnee Wolken rein... Voll geil!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. März 2016)

Tach Leute   

Ihr könnt Hobbys haben


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. März 2016)

VO2max Intervalle, Schmerzen, Sauwetter, Quälen, Mann sein ... geil!

Ich werde dann bei der weißen Pracht da draußen wohl morgen nur Mämme im Keller spielen


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2016)

Tag zusammen...was ist denn hier los? Tote Hose!
Bei mir standen heute Mittag Sweetspot Intervall auf dem Plan. Beim losfahren musste ich aber merken das die Stages am Zaboo tot ist...zurück und doch das Scalpel genommen. Intervall liefen dann echt gut(3x14'@320 war) trotz vo2max gestern und ohne das Gefühl tot zu sein.
Doof war nur die tote Stages, aber wie mein Dealer mit dann noch sagte soll der Service Top sein...Morgen also nach der Arbeit in Kirchzarten beim Deutschen(Europa?) Standort vorbei und mal sehen wie gut der Service wirklich ist.


----------



## maddda (16. März 2016)

Klar is das heute tot hier... Wetter is ja Bombe  War eben auch aufm MTB iwo an der Kotzgrenze


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. März 2016)

ja, heute hätte man schon was machen können. Da Frau aber nach der Arbeit mit dem Ski auf den Berg wollte (Powderalarm nach gestern), konnte ich tagsüber keinen Sport einschieben. Zudem auch noch leicht erkältet, mache mal diese Woche eine Ruhewoche.

nopain-nogain, dann wohl willkommen im Club der Stages-Austauschkurbel-Besitzer. Da ist man nicht alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2016)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die überhaupt noch x9 gxp Stages haben... vielleicht MUSS ich ja was andres nehmen...eine cdale würde schon gut passen


----------



## maddda (17. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs!

Nachtrag von gestern...Hab am Fully jez auch die Decals angepasst


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2016)

Was sich erahnen laesst sieht gut aus


----------



## maddda (17. März 2016)

Konkret: Gabel und Dämpfer haben sind jez Blau beklebt


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2016)

Ahhhh


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. März 2016)

so Jungs, erster Schritt für Aufbauprojekt "leichtes 29er Fully für Frau" ist getan. Rahmen so eben bestellt:





Einsatzzweck:

Latte Macchiato Trinken mit den Mädels auf den Almen der ersten Alpenbergkette mit anschließendem S1 Trail Geholpere ins Tal

jährlicher Mädels Alpencross
jährlich 4 Wochen täglicher Einsatz auf Elba
Anforderung der Fahrerin:

soll hübsch sein
soll leicht sein

Eckpunkte für den Aufbau:

Reba
2x10 (X0?) mit Praxisworks 11-40 und BOR 34/20 Kurbel
da ich keine Zeit zum LRS aufbauen habe, wohl ein Spezi Roval Control
Ikon 2.2 Exo aber nicht TR (v/h)

Bremsen? Habe hier noch XTR rumliegen. Standfestigkeit ist leider ein Problem. Bei dem Gewicht meiner Frau vielleicht nicht, aber mehr gebremst wird bei ihr schon. Vielleicht eine Magura. Bin mit der MT8 wirklich zufrieden, ist aber zu teuer. Vielleicht eine MT6.
Sattelstütze: vermutlich eine KS mit interner Zugverlegung


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. März 2016)

Juhuuu! Die Stages lebt wieder! Einmal Batterie falsch rum rein, schliesst beide Pole Kurz -> das macht einen Reset. Wieder richtig rum rein und sie geht wieder! Top Kontakt mit Stages, alles gut!


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. März 2016)

und schon einmal einen obligatorsichen Aufbaufred eröffnet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufb...hossen-leichtes-fully-fuer-meine-frau.794375/


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> so Jungs, erster Schritt für Aufbauprojekt "leichtes 29er Fully für Frau" ist getan. Rahmen so eben bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab zunächst "Anforderung an Fahrerin" gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2016)

So, bin seit vorhin wieder im Lande. Fast 12 Stunden Autofahrt gehen ganz schön auf den Hintern...

Noch ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## maddda (18. März 2016)

DAS sieht echt nsch Spaß aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2016)

Oja... das sieht gut aus! Freitag und dann 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2016)

warst du alleine dort unten?


----------



## maddda (18. März 2016)

So wieder vom Radfahren zurück. Ne KOM am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> warst du alleine dort unten?


Also Rad bin ich alleine gefahren. Madame hat sich anderweitig die Zeit vertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2016)

Noch 1h, dann habe ich 6 voll


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2016)

Zu Teil sah es bei mir ähnlich aus :








Dann ging es aber bissle hoch :




Waren aber nur 2:15h...aber passt so


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2016)

an dem letzten Bild bin auch schon 2mal mit dem Rad vorbeigefahren: einmal Ende der 80er Richtung Jugendherberge in Colmar. Und mal irgendwann so vor 10 Jahren mit dem Bike. War da glaube ich geschäftlich in Basel und habe da eine Biketour auf dem Weg da hin oder zurück mitgenommen.

Heute so etwa 30% Schotter gefahren. Ich bereue es so sehr, dass ich letzten Sommer den neuen Rennradrahmen gekauft habe. Diese 28mm Reifen die da hinten rein passen sind einfach zu wenig. Und es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß, wenn man auch mal auf Schotter ausweichen kann. Gerade hier. Bin ja jetzt in letzter Zeit viel mit dem Wintercrosser gefahren und die 38 mm Reifen sind dafür echt super. Auf der Straße stören die aber auch nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2016)

Das letzte bild ist auf dem Kandel... das ist schon ne Ecke von Colmar weg 

Schoener sche*** das Microfon meines Xperia m4 aqua geht nicht mehr. Jetzt darf ich mein altes Xperia Pro in Betrieb nehmen... *KOTZ*.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2016)

war auch damals eine lange Etappe von der Jugendherberge in Blaubeuren. Aber die Zielvorgaben meines großen Bruders waren unerbitterlich, sind da den ganzen Tag auf dem Rennrad gehockt.

Irgendwo hinter den Vogesen habe ich dann gestreikt und wollte wieder heim. War da so 14.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2016)

korrigiere mich, die Etappe damals ging von Sigmaringen nach Colmar


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2016)

Da kommt man "normal" auch net unbedingt ueber den Kandel


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. März 2016)

war auch nicht normal, eigentlich sollte es über den Feldberg gehen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Berge fahren war ja eine der Zielsetzungen) bloß irgendwie hat da dann das "analoge" Navi versagt. Dann sind wir irgendwann einfach mal rechts rauf gefahren. Jahre später bin ich dann da eben wieder vorbei.

Kann mich eben da noch so gut daran erinnern, da mir bei der Abfahrt eine Fliege ins Auge ist und sich das Auge so entzüdet hat, das wir dann in Colmar schon fast die ganze Fahrt abbrechen wollten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. März 2016)

so, wiederum Korrektur: das Verfahren war nicht Feldberg und Kandel, sondern Grand und Petit Ballon am nächsten Tag. Runter Ri Colmar sind wir schon über den Feldberg.
Im Jahr drauf sind wir aber Kandel rauf. Vom Süden kommend schlangenlinienmäßig mit möglichst viel Hm den Rhein rauf und auf der anderen Seite die Vogesen wieder runter. Übers Jura und ein paar schweizer Alpenpässe wieder heim.

Kann man nach fast 30 jahren schon mal verwechseln ...


----------



## maddda (19. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs!

Heute is Regenerationstag. Daddy und ich fahren gleich zum Nürburgring. Da haben 90 Rennteams heute Probe und einstelltag. Wir guggn nen bissl rum, trinken Kaffee und machen ein paar Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2016)

Jeeeetzt hoert sich das ganze schluessiger an


----------



## racingforlife (19. März 2016)

[
Dann ging es aber bissle hoch :





Waren aber nur 2:15h...aber passt so[/QUOTE]


Was ist das weiße rechts und links von der Straße? Spargelfelder sind es definitiv nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2016)

Die hat es nicht einmal bei uns auf über 1200m 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2016)

Gerade auf der Berliner Fahrradschau gewesen. Viele anstrengende Leute und viel zu viele Räder ohne Schaltauge.
Aber ein paar nette Stände waren dabei. Habe jetzt endlich mal eine Lauf Trailracer und eine Acros A-Ge gesehen 

Ach ja, und es gab Lasten-E-Fatbikes mit einem Gewicht von jeweils ca. 90 kg  Allerdings auch nicht für den „üblichen“ Zweck...


----------



## maddda (19. März 2016)

So ich hab a bisserl was für euch mitgebracht


----------



## baloo (20. März 2016)

Eine Woche Insel mit 960km, zwar kalt aber trotzdem schön!

So wollte ich eigentlich nach Hause kommen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber kurz/kurz war die ganze Woche leider nicht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. März 2016)

Sehr schön! Muss ich ECHT mal wieder hin! 
Ich hab den Ruhetag heute im Europapark verbracht. Jetzt geht es heim und Aug den Balkon noch einen Kaffee trinken 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. März 2016)

...ein paar Bilder, leider ohne Sonne


----------



## maddda (21. März 2016)

Das Klo

Morgen Jungs!

Hier isses noch neblig. Werd mich jez erstmal etwas an meine Abschlussarbeit setzten...Rad is heute nammitach abend angesagt. Gestern richtig geil Kantenklatschen gewesen. Ein Trail ist nur seines Namens würdig, wenn man beim Einstieg Angst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

bei mir steht die Woche nochmal viel Rennrad an, aber dann ist Base3 auch abgehakt und es geht nur noch ballern


----------



## maddda (21. März 2016)

Also ich bin ehrlich. Egal was der Plan sagt... Wenn die Trails trocken sind verstaubt das Rennrad im Keller. GA kann ich auch im Wald fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

ne, das geht hier nicht. Hier gibt es nix unter 10% Steigung. Bergauf geht das ja noch mit dem passenden Gang, aber Bergab halt nimmer. Zumal die Trails hier ab 600m noch immer leicht verschneit sind. Nix gescheites, aber so das man nicht gescheit fahren kann.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2016)

deswegen bin ich old-school und fahre 2fach mit 36/22 -  11-40, dann kann man auch GA und Trails ballern verbinden. 

Ab 800m liegt bei uns aber auch Schnee, unten gibts aber auch ein paar Sachen mit Fahrspass. Gestern mit meinem Crest LRS Waldlehrpfad beballert (=Wurzeltrails pur). Der LRS lebt noch 

nopain-nogain, mit wieviel Spannung hast du dein Crest LRS aufgebaut? Habe ja auch nur das Parktool Tensiometer, aber passt schon. So viel Nm wie von Notubes angegeben oder etwas fester? Der Reifen drückt ja dann wieder dagegen.

Heute mal im Büro in München ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

aber bei >10% bergab ist ga nicht moeglich. Ich speiche immer mit ca 1000n ein.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2016)

ah, du meinst runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber bei >10% bergab ist ga nicht moeglich. Ich speiche immer mit ca 1000n ein.


Dann drehste danach halt noch ne Ehrenrunde und kommst so auf deine geplante Ga-Zeit. Man muss sich doch nicht vom Plan den Spaß verderben lassen oder


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

das geht als studi ohne familie. aber wenn ich 3h ga fahren will kann ich net 4,5h unterwegs sein.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2016)

stimmt schon, mit dem Trailgeballere geht im Bergland schon recht viel Zeit drauf. Bin auch immer wieder überrascht, wenn ich mir so einen Trainingsfile dann am Abend anschaue. Fürs Training hat der ganze Schnee auch wieder was gutes


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

ne, ich finde das mit dem Schnee hat hier gar nix mit Training zu tuen. hier ist es immer gleich so, das es laufen heisst.
und Trailballern verbinde ich immer mit Intervallen fahren. Bergauf Intervall, bergab Spass haben


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2016)

Schnee am Berg heißt bei mir Rennrad ins Voralpenland. Da kommt man dann gar nicht in Versuchung zu "Ballern".

Jo, Intervalle + Fahrtechniktraining  

Gestern 3 x 10 min @ FTP:


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Ich hab die Woche Urlaub, da will ich nochmal einige Stunde Grundlage machen, bevor es in die Build Bloecke geht. Zum 2h Ballern brauch ich keinen Urlaub.
Heute sind 3h als lockerer Einstieg geplant, aber die fahre ich wohl heute mittag. Ist einfach noch etwas frisch morgens und die 3h schaff ich problemlos am Nachmittag


----------



## maddda (21. März 2016)

Hab diese Woche ne lockere Woche geplant...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

Sascha, fahr gleich... heute Nachmittag regnet es


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Awaaaa... jetzt kommt die Sonne raus!  Gerade hab ich das ersatz DisplayGlas (mit Touchscreenmodul) fuer mein altes Handy bekommen. Eingebaut: Touchscreen laeuft nicht! Schoener Scheiss! Alles wieder Raus bauen und neu bestellen! KOTZ!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Awaaaa... jetzt kommt die Sonne raus!  Gerade hab ich das ersatz DisplayGlas (mit Touchscreenmodul) fuer mein altes Handy bekommen. Eingebaut: Touchscreen laeuft nicht! Schoener Scheiss! Alles wieder Raus bauen und neu bestellen! KOTZ!!!


 ... hast du auch feinmotorische Fähigkeiten?... nicht abrutschen sonst ist der Rest auch noch hin. 
Ich habe mal die Linse umoperiert... Ohne Lupe ging da nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Keine Panik! Ich habs drauf  Hab das schon oefters an verscheidenden Handies gemacht. Display tausche, Kamera Module tauschen... alles kein Thema. Aber wenn das Touchscreen Modul defekt ist, geht halt nix.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2016)

...nie die Kette mit der Hand umlegen   






Brutal...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2016)

jetzt stellt sich folgende frage:

weiterdrehen oder zurückdrehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Kotz


----------



## maddda (21. März 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt stellt sich folgende frage:
> 
> weiterdrehen oder zurückdrehen


Abhacken


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Sooo 3h durch die Sonne 





Schutzbleche, Dynamo Vorderrad und Lampe sind auch weg! So langsam sieht es nach Fahrrad aus 






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2016)

wobei ich mir auf Grund deiner mit-Lampe-geposteten Bilder hier schon ein Adventure-Gravel-Backcountry-Bike mit fester Lichtanlage vorstellen hätte können ... na, diese Jahr ist Frau mit Bike dran, aber so träumen kann man ja


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. März 2016)

Dynamolicht ist immer da wenn man es braucht, ausreichend hell und pflegeleicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Im Sommer brauch ich es nicht und alleine dad Vorderrad ist 500g schwerer. Das merkt man hier in den Bergen schon und dir den Herbst ist es in 20' wieder dran 
Mir gefällt es so sich einfach besser. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (21. März 2016)

fährst du Grundlage mit Nahrung oder nur mit Wasser?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2016)

Heute hatte ich 2x0.8l Sponser carboloader und ein Sponser oat pack dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

ich mache mir mittlerweile das KH Pulver immer konzentriert in so eine Softflaskflasche. Ist dann fast ein Gel. In die Trinkflaschen kommt nur Wasser. Habe meinem Zahnarzt schon genug den dicken SUV und den Golfplatzjahresbeitrag finanziert.

Guten Morgen außerdem ... (wobei so gut scheint er ja nicht zu sein, wenn man die Nachrichten sieht, war gerade erst an dem Flughafen)


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

Mit dem Zähnen hab ich Gott sei dank bis jetzt null Probleme! 

Hier geht die Sonne gerade auf. Wetter wird gut und es stehen 4h auf dem Plan. 
Essen für heute ist auch gerichtet :




Tunfisch Pizza Rolle. Eine für mich und eine für den Kumpel der mit fährt. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (22. März 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du mit Deinem Gewicht zu kämpfen hattest, bei 4h GA schleppe ich maximal eine Wasserflasche und eine Banane mit .


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

jaaaa... aber nicht wenn am naechsten Tag nochmal 4,5h geplant sind. Dann sollte man die Speicher nicht leer fahren. Zudem ist nur eine Rolle fuer mich. Die Dinger haben kein Fett, weil nur minimalst Kaese, Tunfisch ist auch top. Alles gut. 
Und wer 4h nur mit ner Banane fahert, tut seinem Koerper nix gutes, ist am mit Gewalt abnehmen, ist nur am rum bummeln, hat danach Fressflash, oder will am naechsten Tag nicht aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du mit Deinem Gewicht zu kämpfen hattest, bei 4h GA schleppe ich maximal eine Wasserflasche und eine Banane mit .


ICh denke du schnabbulierst sonst immer so viel

Bei mir gibbet auch was neues...Lange hab ich überlegt was ich mache, wenn ich mit dem Bachelorabschluss durch bin...also Urlaubsmäßig. Hatte ja in der ganzen Zeit höchstens mal 6Tage Frankreich. Letztes Jahr garnicht. Der Abschluss wird pi mal daumen mit dem Saisonende zusammenfallen. Hatte erst überlegt iwo hinzufliegen...aber alleine is das auch iwe doof. Dann habe ich mir gedacht, machste einfach ne gute Woche ne Motorradtour. Stand eh schon lange auf der Löffelliste. Jez hatte ich schon länger nach einem passenden Mopped gesucht und bin endich...nur 2km von zu Hause wech fündig geworden. Gestern das gute Stück dann abgeholt


----------



## mete (22. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wer 4h nur mit ner Banane fahert, tut seinem Koerper nix gutes, ist am mit Gewalt abnehmen, ist nur am rum bummeln, hat danach Fressflash, oder will am naechsten Tag nicht aufs Rad



Kann ich alles nicht bestätigen, aber jeder hat so seine eigenen Macken. Wenn ich GA fahre, bringt es mir imho wenig, wenn ich mich währenddessen mit KH vollknalle, da kommt nur soviel rein, wie zur Aufrechterhaltung des Fettstoffwechsels gebraucht wird und das ist wenig. Sich hinterher vollzufressen ist dabei vollkommen in Ordnung, dann ist das Training ja vorbei, ist aber nur mein Vorgehen. Soll auch keine Kritik sein, nur Verwunderung .



maddda schrieb:


> ICh denke du schnabbulierst sonst immer so viel



Jo, aber ich trage es nicht beim Radfahren durch die Gegend .


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

also bei mir ist ga bis 150Puls und da bin ich nciht mehr wirklich im Fettstofwechsel. Das ist bei mir unter 140. Ich merke auch das ich mir ohne Essen den Akku leer fahre und dann die Leistung runter geht. Dafuer bekomme ich nach dem Fahren auch keinen Fress flash.


----------



## mete (22. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also bei mir ist ga bis 150Puls und da bin ich nciht mehr wirklich im Fettstofwechsel. Das ist bei mir unter 140. Ich merke auch das ich mir ohne Essen den Akku leer fahre und dann die Leistung runter geht. Dafuer bekomme ich nach dem Fahren auch keinen Fress flash.



Naja, Fettstoffwechsel findet immer statt, lediglich der Anteil an der umgesetzten Gesamtenergie variiert. Das ist ja gerade das Ziel moderater Intensitäten, den Anteil an zu verstoffwechselnden Fetten zu erhöhen und den an wertvollen (weil begrenzten (Glykogenspeicher)) KH-Reserven zu schonen, denn Fett hat man nahezu unbegrenzt. Natürlich kann man KH auch von außen zuführen, aber die Aufnahmekapazität ist hier ebenfalls begrenzt, Dein Körper kann nur eine bestimmte Menge pro Stunde aufnehmen, daher macht man ja den stundenlangen "Tanz" im L1/L2. Aber wie gesagt, da hat jeder seine eigenen Methoden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

Glaub mir ich kenne mich mit der Materie durchaus aus. Aber ich fahre im Rennen auch nie im Fettstoff bereich... ausser der Mann mit dem Hammer war da


----------



## mete (22. März 2016)

Noch einmal, Fett wird immer verstoffwechselt, dass Du im Rennen nicht im ausgewiesenen Fettstoffwechselbereich fährst, ist egal, deshalb heißt es ja auch Training und nicht Rennen. Wer seinem Körper beibringt, Fett effektiv und schnell zur Energiebereitstellung zu verstoffwechseln, der profitiert auch in höheren Leistungsbereichen davon, sprich L3 und L4. Genauso wie L1 - Training Dir hilft, auch bei hohen Intensitäten schneller zu regenerieren, obwohl Du im Rennen nie längere Zeit  n diesem Bereich fahren wirst. Ergo, jede Art von Training hilft Dir im Rennen, egal, ob Du in diesen Bereichen fährst, oder nicht, deshalb trainiert man ja sinnvollerweise auch in allen Bereichen und nicht nur z.B. in L3, in dem man z.B. beim Marathon fast ausschließlich unterwegs ist. Ein Cyclocrossfahrer fährt auch nur eine Stunde am Anschlag, da reichen die KH-Reserven locker für aus, trotzdem wird da auch extrem viel im L2 trainiert, warum habe ich jetzt ja erklärt. Und wenn der Mann mit dem Hammer kommt, fährst Du garantiert nicht mehr im Fettstoffwechselbereich, bei einem ausgeprägten Hungerast wird fröhlich Eiweiß (Muskulatur) abgebaut, deshalb soll man es ja auch vermeiden, die Nahrungszufuhr soweit herauszuzögern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

Soweit alles klar. Aber mein GA ist in einem Bereich den ich nicht (nur) mit Fett abdecken kann. Und wenn ich da 4h drin sein will, muss ich KH nachkippen. So einfach ist das.
Dazu kommt, das ich ein extrem schlechter Futter Verwerter bin. Ich muss SEHR viel rein kippen


----------



## mete (22. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soweit alles klar. Aber mein GA ist in einem Bereich den ich nicht (nur) mit Fett abdecken kann.



Klar, das ist bei jedem so, da außerdem Produkte aus dem KH-Stoffwechsel Voraussetzung dafür sind, dass der Fettstoffwechsel überhaupt funktioniert, ist KH nachschieben bevor man in den Hungerast fährt sogar sinnvoll, aber an die Menge sollte man sich imho rantasten. So, muss jetzt auf die Rolle 4x4 VO2Max fahren...gearbeitet werden will (muss) heute auch noch...


----------



## mountainmax (22. März 2016)

bin am Sonntag zum ersten Mal weit über 100km alleine gefahren mit 3 Corny Riegel... Das war eine Grenzerfahrung für mich..


----------



## maddda (22. März 2016)

Kalorienmäßig ist ein Corny ja auch äquivalent zu garnix. Riegel da kaufen, wo es Ottonormalverbraucher tun, mache ich net. Die haben immer nur 25-30 gramm. Was will man damit? Die helfen höchstens Lieschen Müller beim wiederfettwerden nach der Brigittediät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (22. März 2016)

Ach Jubgs das von den Anschlägen hab ich eben erst mitbekommen Hab den ganzen Morgen an meiner Abschlussarbeit gesessen und dann hab ich megalange beim Strassenvekehrsamt gewartet um mein mopped zuzulassennaja hatte mir was zu arbeiten mitgenommen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

Sooo, heute warten es 3:40h und 108km. Das schöne an Base mit Wattkurbel fahren ist, dass es kein verstecken bzw Rollen gibt. Die Kurbel sieht alles! Auch verhindert sie schon, dass man zu schnell los legt und hinten raus nach lässt. Ich bilde mir einfach mal ein, dass es effektiver ist 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. März 2016)

ist definitiv effektiver. Finde auch immer, dass hinten raus nach ein paar Stunden auch Grundlage eine gewisse Konzentration (und Beißen verlangt). Ohne "Kontrolle" würde ich da nachlassen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

Wuerde jeder. Vor allem wird nach Puls zu Begin zu schnell gefahren und hinten raus gehts runter. Zum Schluss wird es als je nach dem sehr spassig


----------



## BENDERR (22. März 2016)

ich habs heute kurz und knackig gehalten.. 3x2' / 3x1' / 3x30"







die 3x30" warn n bisschen schwach.. aber sonst hat sich das heute ganz gut angefühlt 
mal sehn was am WE beim ersten rennen so drin is


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2016)

Aehmmmm hab ich was verpasst, oder seit wann hast du auch ne Wattkurbel?


----------



## BENDERR (22. März 2016)

mhh, ich glaube ich hatte es hier mal erwähnt.. 
hab sie seit Ende Januar. konnte doch noch eine gebrauchte X9 zu einem guten preis ergattern


----------



## maddda (23. März 2016)

Morgen Jungs! Na alles fit?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs! Na alles fit?


Moin,  
frag mich nochmal in 2Stunden   
Sitze gerade zum Zahnziehen beim Arzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Uiii Spass! Ich hab mir gerade Speck/Ruehrei RiceCakes gemacht. Gestern trotz "Pizza Exzesse" uber ein halbes Kilo abgenommen... laeuft also 
Heute steht bissle mehr auf dem Plan, aber das Wetter ist "lotzig" :/ Sieht nach Nieselregen und nur 5-6 Grad aus. 
Morgen ist Ruhetag! OlE!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *Gestern* trotz "Pizza Exzesse" uber ein halbes Kilo *abgenommen*...


Warst du vielleicht einfach nur aufm Klo?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Wusste ich das so ein doofer Spruch kommt. Nein, ganz normales morgen "Ritual": auf stehen, pipi, wiegen. Kaki kommt nach dem Fruehstueck. Ihr wolltet es ja wissen


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2016)

Wenn man nur genau einen Tag betrachtet, würde ich eben nicht vom Abnehmen sprechen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Gibt es auch Leute hier die nicht JEDES verdammt Wort auf die Goldwaage legen???




Natuerlich wiege ich taeglich und "fuehre" Statistik. Relevant ist das die Tendenz stimmt...

Aber so langsam nervt es mich egal was ich schreibe muss ich erst mal in 8 Post rechtfertigen, verteidigen...

Und ja, ich kann schon aufrecht gehen und die Schuhe kann ich mir auch schon selber binden. Nur das mit dem Zaehneputzen muss man mir als nochmal zeigen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber so langsam nervt es mich egal was ich schreibe muss ich erst mal in 8 Post rechtfertigen, verteidigen...



 

Willkommen im Internet-Forum .... und hier geht es nur um dein Gewicht. Schau dir mal so Diskussionen in Frauen/Mütter-Foren an, ob man stillen/impfen/natürlich gebären/usw. soll. Brutal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Ja,... wenn ich Impfgegner reden hoere...
Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, das es hier anderst ist.


----------



## maddda (23. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> frag mich nochmal in 2Stunden
> Sitze gerade zum Zahnziehen beim Arzt.


Kagge-.- Naja sach mal heute Mittag wies war^^


----------



## mete (23. März 2016)

@nopain: Nix fuer ungut, aber für mich sieht die Gewichtsstatistik unter Einbezug der Schwankungen so aus, als ob Du fast immer konstant viel wögest .

Habe vor einem halben Jahr oder so auch mal so eine Statistik angefangen, wiege mich aber nur 1-2 mal die Woche, weil mein Gewicht schon über einen Tag verteilt 3kg-4kg schwankt, meist Samstag nach dem Aufstehen...


----------



## maddda (23. März 2016)

Ich wiege mich eigentlich jeden Morgen. Mag das einfach zu sehen, wie der Körper wann Wasser zieht usw.


----------



## mete (23. März 2016)

Jo, aber als jemand, der recht viel trinkt, sind die Schwankungen bei mir so stark (Bsp: morgens 74kg, dann leichtes Frühstück und lange Ausfahrt: 72kg, dann nur noch rumgammeln und schnabulieren, abends dann 78kg ), dass ich da ungefähr immer dieselben Randbedingungen haben muss, um eine Tendenz zu erkennen und das tu ich mir nur einmal die Woche an .


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. März 2016)

So, ein paar Gramm leichter   
Beim Essen fehlte mir noch etwas die Kontrolle durch die taube Gusche aber jetzt geht es schon wieder einigermaßen. 
Der Zahnarzt sagt... nach den Prozeduren sehe ich dann Weihnachten aus wie neu.  

Bei mir schwankt das Gewicht zur Zeit auch um die 3kg von Tag zu Tag nach Sascha Methode.   
Aktuell sind es magere 73kg auf 1,82 m  ... eindeutig zu wenig Muskeln


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Bei mir schwankt es nicht so krass. Sind ja nur 4 Wochen und in Januar hatte ich noch 84kg.

Base ist offiziell beendet! An jetzt gibt es nur noch Feuer frei! 


Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (23. März 2016)

Bei mir schwankt es maximal ~1,5 kg...meistens eher so ~0,5kg


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Base ist offiziell beendet! An jetzt gibt es nur noch Feuer frei!



wollte ja eigentlich eher dieses Jahr extensiv mit Volumen trainieren, aber irgendwie werde ich jetzt nervös. Testplateau. Meine Frühlingsrennen sind ja auch eher kürzer. Also Notfallprogramm: http://www.hunterallenpowerblog.com/2014/04/what-to-do-next-v02max-intensive-plan.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Liest sich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. März 2016)

Heute dann gleich daran orientiert 4x4' VO2max + 40min Tempo auf der Rolle = 2 h "solid workout"

Merkte aber wirklich, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr in dem Bereich gefahren bin. Aua, wie schnell man so etwas "verlernt"


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. März 2016)

und, wenn ich schon bei den Bildern bin: das hier heute ausprobiert. Sieht aus wie Latexmilch, soll aber keine sein. Der RoRo war jedenfalls gleich dicht. Mal sehen, ob das Zeug wirklich länger hält. Die Conti Milch trocknet schon immer recht schnell aus.

Haben sie eigentlich was beim RoRo geändert. Ist ein ganz neuer gewesen, sieht leicht anders aus (nicht von den Labels). Innen irgendwie stukturierter. Insgesamt glänzender. Mal sehen, ob der auch wieder in der Lauffläche schwitzt, möchte dem RoRo schon nochmal eine Chance geben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2016)

Ich hab beider letzten Bestellung wohl nen neuen und nen alten bekommen. Beide wie imemr sofort dicht. 2.1' und leicht, kein snakeskin/tubless easy.


----------



## BENDERR (23. März 2016)

Ich hab auch noch n neuen Satz hier liegen. nen RaRa in "neu" und nen RoRo in "alt". 
Ebenfalls 2.1, evo liteskin.. werd ich morgen mal montieren und hoffen, dass sie genauso schnell dicht sind wie die die jetzt drauf sind


----------



## baloo (24. März 2016)

Die Schwalbe sind bei mir auch immer sofort dicht, egal ob tubless easy oder ohne! 
Immer Notubes Milch! 
Hat jemand schon die neue Race Milch von Notubes probeirt?


----------



## mete (24. März 2016)

So, heute das vierte Mal in vier Tagen VO2Max am "frühen" Morgen. Da werde ich mich wohl nie dran gewöhnen, aber jetzt habe ich mir den Osterbraten auch verdient .


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. März 2016)

Morgensport geht bei mir gar nicht. 

Ist Euch auch schon mal aufgefallen, dass hauptsächlich Frauen morgens zum Joggen gehen? Früher, als ich noch mit dem Rad ins Büro bin,  war ich immer von diesen Massen an Joggerinnen überrascht, die da in München die Isar auf und ab gelaufen sind. Und zu 90% nur Joggerinnen.

Oder selektive Wahrnehmung? Kann natürlich auch sein.


----------



## maddda (24. März 2016)

Doch in Sachen Training bin ich auch ein morgenmensch. Selbst wenn ich frei hab steh ich gegen 7auf... Dann Muckibude oder aufs Rad. Dafür geh ich aber auch immer gegen 10pennen


----------



## BENDERR (24. März 2016)

d.h. du bist eine frau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (24. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Morgensport geht bei mir gar nicht.
> 
> Ist Euch auch schon mal aufgefallen, dass hauptsächlich Frauen morgens zum Joggen gehen? Früher, als ich noch mit dem Rad ins Büro bin,  war ich immer von diesen Massen an Joggerinnen überrascht, die da in München die Isar auf und ab gelaufen sind. Und zu 90% nur Joggerinnen.



In Bayern ist das Familienbild eben noch in Ordnung, da geht die Frau nicht arbeiten. 

Hier laufen übrigens morgens mehr Männer als Frauen herum, was auch immer das aussagt .


----------



## maddda (24. März 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> d.h. du bist eine frau?


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. März 2016)

mete schrieb:


> In Bayern ist das Familienbild eben noch in Ordnung, da geht die Frau nicht arbeiten.
> 
> Hier laufen übrigens morgens mehr Männer als Frauen herum, was auch immer das aussagt .



Also München ist jetzt ungefähr so bayerisch, wie der Prenzlauer Berg berlinerisch ;-)

Also bei meinen Feldbeobachtungen waren die Examplere definitiv der Prädomestikationsphase zuzuordnen. Mmmm ... vielleicht doch selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## merida-fahrer (24. März 2016)

https://www.canyon.com/experience/news/article.html?id=1475


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. März 2016)

Frage in die Runde, vielleicht weiß ja jemand Bescheid:

Habe gerade einen kleinen Service bei meiner Solo Air Reba gemacht, also Staubdichtungen ausgetauscht. Nach dem Zusammenbau will ich wieder aufpumpen. Pumpe auf den gewünschten Druck und schraube die Pumpe wieder ab. Dabei entweicht dann aber wieder die ganze Luft, hört nicht auf, so schnell kann ich gar nicht abschrauben. Der Stift im  Ventil scheint aber korrekt zu sein, d.h. da ist Widerstand.

Vor dem Service hat alles funktioniert, was kann ich denn da kaputt gemacht haben?

Habe jetzt auch schon 3 verschiedene Pumpen ausprobiert, daran liegt es auch nicht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. März 2016)

Das Ventil war's. Schnell von der Pike des kleinen Dicken rüber gemacht. Irgendwie muss ich das beim Luft ablassen kaputt gemacht haben. 

Also Ostern doch Biken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29ertyp (24. März 2016)

Nochmal zur neuen X01 Eagle und XX1Eagle. Was soll der Mist? Kommt dann 2017 1×13 ? Ich verstehe es nicht. An meinem Bike hab ich selber die XX1 und ich muss sagen die Schaltung ist mega und ich bräuchte garnicht mehr Bandbreite. Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass nichts kompatibel ist!!! Wenn es nur eine neue Kassette währe, welche man einfach mit dem normalen Schaltwerk fahren könnte!!! Das einzige was man nach einem Upgrade auf 1×12 behalten kann ist die Kurbel. Ich hab das Problem, dass mein Schaltwerk am Ende ist, kein Wunder nach 10.000km. Ich hab aber erst die Kassette erneuert und jetzt kann ich mir für teures Geld ein neues Kaufen und bin nicht am aktuellen Stand.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. März 2016)

wenn die die Bandbreite von 1x11 reicht, warum die Aufregung. 1x11 werden sie bestimmt noch 10 Jahre lang verkaufen. 1x12 ist ja eher für so Leute wie mich, die im Gebirge leben und wo die Bandbreite bei 1x11 für viele eben nicht reicht. Ging von der Mechanik vielleicht nicht anders.

Sei's drum, bleibe weiterhin bei 2x10. Das Geld stecke ich  lieber in was anderes, mich stört der Umwerfer nicht.


----------



## 29ertyp (24. März 2016)

Wenn man die Kraft wegen dem Alter oder sowas nicht hat, dann kann man ja 2×11 oder 2×10 fahren. Man sieht das es Marketing ist, da nichts miteinander Kompatibel ist! Nichtmal die Kette! Meiner Meinung nach hätte man die Bandbreite ohne eine neuen Gang optimieren können.


----------



## BENDERR (24. März 2016)

du scheinst auf das marketing ja gut anzusprechen wenn es dich so ärgert nicht auf dem neusten stand zu sein.. ich hab an meinem rad sogar nur 10 gänge und komme trotzdem (hier bei mir) überall hoch 
ausserdem hat marketing nichts damit zu tun, dass nichts mehr miteinander kompatibel ist. wenn du den artikel aufmerksam(!) gelesen hättest, wüsstest du warum sowohl kette, als auch kettenblatt und schaltwerk geändert wurden..


----------



## 29ertyp (24. März 2016)

Ich denke die Schaltung ist am Limit konstruiert!  Der Verschleiß wird höher sein als bei der 1×11. Bei dieser Bandbreite gleicht die Kette einem Faden auf der Kassette. Man hätte ja 1x11 verbessern können und nicht auf 1×12 gehen müssen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. März 2016)

Du mußt es doch NICHT kaufen! Laß es doch gut sein! Andere die gerade am umrüsten sind freut es eventuell und haben gerade darauf gewartet. Mir ging es mit der Sram eTap so. Für mich war klar das ich am Rennerad erst auf 11-fach umrüste wenn es etwas elektronisches ohne Kabel gibt. Jetzt hab ich sie und bin absolut begeistert.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## 29ertyp (25. März 2016)

Ich rede hier von Einen Upgrade, welches völliger Schwachsinn ist! 
Da baue ich mir eine Vyro Kurbel vorne dran und bin bereit für den Alpencross!  Erstens ist es günstiger und für Mittelgebirge kann ich dann wieder auf 1×11 switchen. Gegen einen Neukauf steht nichts. Ich hab das Thema schon mit meinem Händler diskutieren und er meint der Verschleiß ist etwas höher als bei 1×11. Upgraden empfiehlt er mir nicht.


----------



## mete (25. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Also München ist jetzt ungefähr so bayerisch, wie der Prenzlauer Berg berlinerisch ;-)



Das bedeutet, es geht noch schlimmer?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. März 2016)

.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. März 2016)

@29ertyp 

eigentlich stellt man sich in diesem thread erst mal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29ertyp (25. März 2016)

Das mach ich doch Gleichmal. Ist es nicht eher ungewöhnlich sich vorzustellen? 
Ich Fahre seit ca 8 Jahren MTB. Ich fahre CC-Rennen und Marathons. Seit neuestem auch Enduro. Meine Fahrräder sind ein BMC Speedfox 02 11,8kg ein Niner Emd 9 Customaufbau 9,3 kg. Ich fahre ausschließlich die Laufradgröße 29.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2016)

Name? Woher? Nein, hier gehoert sich das so!

Ich hab beschlossen heute noch einen Ruhetag ein zu legen. Hab dann mal die Reba geserviced und auch mal im "Endstadium" gewogen:






Laeuft jetzt auch ne ganze ecke besser.


----------



## maddda (25. März 2016)

29ertyp schrieb:


> Das mach ich doch Gleichmal. Ist es nicht eher ungewöhnlich sich vorzustellen?
> Ich Fahre seit ca 8 Jahren MTB. Ich fahre CC-Rennen und Marathons. Seit neuestem auch Enduro. Meine Fahrräder sind ein BMC Speedfox 02 11,8kg ein Niner Emd 9 Customaufbau 9,3 kg. Ich fahre ausschließlich die Laufradgröße 29.


Also da fehlt noch ein bisschen was Hier in diesem Fred kennt man sich halt. Da weiß jeder was der andere den lieben Langen Tag so treibt, man trifft sich zwischendurch auf Rennen usw


Gestern bin ich das erste mal mit meiner neuen Maschine gefahren, seit ich sie abgeholt habe. 2km bis zur Tanke und zurück Morgen soll das Wetter gut werden und ich hab regenerationstag. Da kann ich mich dann denke ich schön an die gute Dame gewöhnen


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Haben sie eigentlich was beim RoRo geändert. Ist ein ganz neuer gewesen, sieht leicht anders aus (nicht von den Labels). Innen irgendwie stukturierter. Insgesamt glänzender. Mal sehen, ob der auch wieder in der Lauffläche schwitzt, möchte dem RoRo schon nochmal eine Chance geben.



Sorry wenn ich hier mal kurz reingrätsche. 
Den Ron LiteSkin letztes Jahr zum 24h-Rennen (mit viel Aufwand) tubeless montiert, sonst immer mit Contis XK/RK RS mit Latex Schläuchen unterwegs.
Wollte den Ron mal testen. Leider noch während des Rennens permanent Schleicher wegen der Microlöcher in den Seitenwänden gehabt. Sehr nervend! Jetzt ist er natürlich dicht. 
Wollte zum Start der M.-Saison eigentlich wieder auf Conti umbauen, aufgrund der höheren Pannensicherheit(?), denn vor Jahren hat der Ron da nicht unbedingt überzeugt.
Wenn ich jetzt aber hier lese, dass so einige auf dem Ron unterwegs sind, wollte ich mal kurz nachhören, wie eure aktuellen Erfahrungen bei den typischen Mittelgebirgsmarathons mit der Pannenanfälligkeit sind? Könnte ich ihn zumindest vorne drauf lassen.

Bin dann auch schnell wieder hier weg......

Vielen Dank und Grüße vom Kottenstroeter


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. März 2016)

Löcher in der Lauffläche sollten ja durch die Milch gedichtet werden. Und wirklich Seitenwand-gefährdende-Strecken kenne ich jetzt "da oben" auch nicht. Und vorne sollte es eh kein Problem sein.


----------



## BENDERR (25. März 2016)

also ich fahr den ron jetzt seit 3 jahren vorne.. noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. März 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Löcher in der Lauffläche sollten ja durch die Milch gedichtet werden.



Tja, bei mir waren Löcher am Übergang von der Lauffläche zur Seitenwand und am Reifenfuß, kurz über dem Felgenhorn und genau da kam so gut wie keine Milch hin.
Zwei Wochen nach dem Rennen war das Teil dicht. Davor gingen über 2 Monate immer wieder neue kleine Löcher an den Flanken auf. Nerv!



BENDERR schrieb:


> also ich fahr den ron jetzt seit 3 jahren vorne.. noch nie probleme gehabt


Die LiteSkins? Obwohl, die gibt es erst seit 2 Jahren, wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Ok, ich werde ihn vorne mal drauf lassen. Aufgrund seines (im Vergleich zum 2.2er XKing) größeren Volumens und vor allem der kräftigeren Seitenstollen hat der schon einen sehr guten Job gemacht.


----------



## 29ertyp (26. März 2016)

Auf meinem Hardtail waren auch zweimal RocketRon LS verbaut. Ich hatte damit beim Tegernseemarathon einen Platten, welcher sich nicht selbst durch die Dichtmilch repariert hat. Ich hab dann beide gegen Continental X-King getauscht. Ich finden bei Conti ist die Haltbarkeit besser als bei Schwalbe, dafür lösen sich die Seitenwände mit der Zeit etwas. Optisch sind die dann auch kein Hingucker mehr. 

Kommt ihr alle auch aus Bayern?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. März 2016)

Moin,

nee von Usedom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. März 2016)

Tach! 

Breitengradtechnisch mehr so zwischen Usedom und Bayern daheim.


----------



## BENDERR (26. März 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir waren Löcher am Übergang von der Lauffläche zur Seitenwand und am Reifenfuß, kurz über dem Felgenhorn und genau da kam so gut wie keine Milch hin.
> Zwei Wochen nach dem Rennen war das Teil dicht. Davor gingen über 2 Monate immer wieder neue kleine Löcher an den Flanken auf. Nerv!
> 
> 
> ...



Seit 2015 LiteSkins. Davor warn das halt die EVO tubeleress ready oder so


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2016)

SüdBaden!
Morgen zusammen...ach ja, die Sonne scheint!


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. März 2016)

Landkreis GAP. Dachte eigentlich, ich sei hier der einzigste aus BY. Na gut, ich spamme hier den Thread immer mit meinen Bildern zu, vielleicht kann man als Externer so den Eindruck eines verschobenen Regionalproporzes gewinnen.

Hier hat es heute wieder auf 800m runter geschneit, könnte kotzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...gehe jetzt im Süden Sachsen-Anhalts, dem Land der Aufmüpfigen  





...bzw. UNS, 

... auf Schnee freien Trails den Blutzucker in den Keller jagen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2016)

So, zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2016)

Einfach hübsch... 

Sooo habe fertig! 6x3' 400 Watt und dann mach 10' pause nochmal 4x2' 420 Watt. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (26. März 2016)

So bin auch vom Motorradfahren zurück. Schön zur Abwechslung an so nem Regenerationstag genau richtig


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2016)

Das beste bei mir waren die 3 Kantenklatscher als ich voellig kaputt nach dem letzten Intervall oben an an kam. Bissle den mittleidigen Blick drauf gehabt. Alle mir >140mm Dropper Post,... und ich, der kaputte Hardtail fahrer mit 4m Sattelstuetze auf max Auszug und nur 100mm Gabel und 2.1er Rennpellen... Den ersten hab ich noch vor gelassen.
Der hat sich dann sehr gewundert, das ICH ihn ueberhole 
NOT IN MY HOUSE! Die Trailabfahrt kann ich glaub ich nachts ohne Lampe runter knallen


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> NOT IN MY HOUSE! Die Trailabfahrt kann ich glaub ich nachts ohne Lampe runter knallen


Das dachte ich auch mal   
...bis jemand am Gelände "rumgeschraubt" hat... eine unter Laub versteckte Schanze. 
Auf einmal war ich kurz ein Vogel und flog durch die Zweige des Baumes über mir  ... Resultat Schlüsselbein, Rippen, Lunge futsch   
Jetzt fahre ich im bekannten Gelände immer als wär es das erste mal, sei denn es fährt einer im Abstand vor mir... als Frühwarnsystem


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2016)

ich bin den Trail doch im Zuge des Intervallefahrens heute schon gefahren


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. März 2016)

Gestern und heute gut trainiert:

* 3h Rolle im Keller, E3 Harelbeke angeschaut (Sagan kann einem mittlerweile wirklich Leid tun): 4x4 min Vo2max + 90 min SST
* heute 3 h draußen, formloses Threshold und SST in Kombination mit Fahrtechniktraining. Wobei es bergab eher Kajak fahren war, so wie das Schmelzwasser runter gebrochen ist.

Morgen dann Familientag, wobei Frau noch nicht weiß, ob sie mit den Kindern in die Kirche gehen soll, oder zum Skifahren geht. Tja, Prioritäten .... ich mach jedenfalls Ruhetag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2016)

Sagan tut mir nicht leid, er traegt den Regenbogen. Das rockt, auch wenn man nur als touri durch die Gegend eiert, wa er ja nicht gerade tut  Ich denk aber es laeuft wie letztes Jahr: es laeuft nix, alle machen doofe Sprueche und dann haut er einen Raus!

Ich muss auch mal sehen, was ich morgen hin bekomme. Da das Wetter wieder Sche*** sein soll, vllt auch nur 45' Rolle und dann Kraft.


----------



## maddda (27. März 2016)

Morgen! Frohe Ostern euch allen!!!!

Hier schüttet es schon den ganzen Tag:/ Naja soll wohl heute nammitach aufhören...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2016)

Hier pisst es auch. Aber wir bekommen eh gerade Oster Besuch von den Schwiegereltern. 
Vielleicht komme ich nachher noch eine Runde auf die Rolle und an die Gewichte... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. März 2016)

Was für eine Nacht. 2 von 3 Kindern Fieber, so viel zu einer optimalen Regeneration nach den beiden intensiven Trainingseinheiten. Na, wenigstens gesegnete Ostereier und Brot gegessen, dann kann ja heute nichts mehr schief gehen,mit dem ganzen himmlischen Beistand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2016)

Mein großer hat heute Nacht sich Party gemacht... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. März 2016)

na, jetzt hat es endlich geschafft. Nach sechs zweiten Plätzen dieses Jahr endlich ein Sieg. Und den Sprint etwas ungewöhnlich gefahren, nach vorgestern wollte er das wohl nich nochmal verpenne. Wobei am Freitag war der wohl einfach platt.


----------



## baloo (27. März 2016)

Heute hat Sagan bei Gent-Wevelgem wieder mal zugeschlagen! 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2016)

Mal Replay an schauen. 
Mein training heute war auch ne Farce. 20' Rolle zum warm machen, erster Satz Kniebeugen... Whatsapp meiner Frau: mein großer hat jetzt auch Ohrenweh -> ab in die Apotheke...

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. März 2016)

Wir haben heute auch den Apothekennotdienst in Anspruch genommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. März 2016)

Es ist doch toll, dass es anderen genauso geht  

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. März 2016)

Nabend, nur gut das die Bazillen nicht durch's Telefon sickern.   

Wir waren mal in Veikkos Ecke unterwegs, leider nicht mit der ersehnten Sonne und straff Wind. 
Leipziger Seenlandschaft...


----------



## maddda (27. März 2016)

Sehr geil!

Werd morgen wohl ziemlich früh aufstehen... Gegen Mittag is wohl etwas Regen angesagt


----------



## Kottenstroeter (28. März 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Werd morgen wohl ziemlich früh aufstehen... Gegen Mittag is wohl etwas Regen angesagt



Gut das ich eine Ruhewoche habe. 
Endlich hält sich das Wetter auch mal dran. 
Da fällt es einem nicht schwer, auch mal die Beine hoch zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (28. März 2016)

Guten Morgen allerseits .... hier wäre Kaiserwetter. Nachdem aber nun auch #1 von 3 fiebert und rotzt, meine Frau durch den Schlafmangel "etwas" gereitzt ist (hoffentlich besänftigt sie sich wieder beim Skifahren gerade), hat es mich auch leicht erwischt. Mist. Die geplante VO2max Einheit kann ich wohl streichen. Mist, musste ja so kommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  
...wir machen jetzt nach einem gemütlichen Frühstück :-D auch los.


----------



## maddda (28. März 2016)

Mittach! Habs ohne regen geschafft, obwohl der angesagt war Heute mal die 6h voll gemacht.
Immerhin 138km und 2300hm sinds geworden... Mit ohne  Ende Windmetern....40sachen bergauf... 20 bergab...... Hat dann aber schon genervt vor allem beim trinken


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2016)

Tach! Ich war ganz pussy eine Stunde auf der Rolle. Da ich danach aber noch kraft machen wollte finde ich das einfach besser. Kommt man nicht nass und kalt in Keller.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. März 2016)

Jez schüttet es hier und donnert und hagelt...Glück gehabt^^


----------



## Nimron (28. März 2016)

Madda, bist mir vorhin entgegengefahren... Ich war mit dem Titancrosser und der Holden unterwegs Richtung Altenberg. Wir haben aber nur 75 Km geschafft. Immerhin auch trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (28. März 2016)

Echt?...dass du mich erkannt hast KOmisch nen Titancorsser wäre mir eigentlich aufgefallen


----------



## Nimron (28. März 2016)

Ich lese hier immer gerne Deine Rennberichte, daher kenne ich das Halstuch


----------



## maddda (28. März 2016)

Sehr gut Das nächste mal einfach anquatschen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. März 2016)

Ja, der HalsTeppich ist legendaaaaaaaaaaa wait for it... daaaaaary! Den hat er sogar bei +40 Grad im Schatten an.
In Zukunft einfach umgraetschen


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. März 2016)

Ich trage sogar Halsteppich im Keller auf der Rolle


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. März 2016)

29ertyp schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem, dass mein Schaltwerk am Ende ist, *kein Wunder nach 10.000km*.


Das muss jetzt aber schon ironisch gemeint sein!?

Bin über Ostern in M-V gut RR gefahren. Da wurden in den letzten Jahren ziemlich gute Radwege gebaut. Würde ich dort noch wohnen, hätte ich definitiv noch ein richtiges RR...


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. März 2016)

Speziell für @mete.   





#Werkzeugbox
...Kettennieter 
...verschiedene Inbus 
...Nietstifte für Kette 
...Selbstklebeflicken
#Luftpumpe mit Manometer, auch für Dämpfer 
#2x Überschuhe 
#Ersatzschlauch in Socke 
#Kleinteilebox
...Schuhcleat 
...Kettenglieder 
...Kettenschlösser
...Bremsklötze 
...Sattelklemme 
...Schaltauge 
...Nuss für Spezialachsspanner
#Gaspumpe + 2 Patronen 
#Flickbox
...Flicken für Decke und Schlauch
...Klebstoff 
...Würmer für Schlauchlos
...Ersatzschlauchlosventil
#stabile Reifenheber 
#Kabelbinder
#Kettenöl 
#Kunststoffplättchen für größere Reifenrisse
#Vorhängeschloss für Scheibe bei kurzen Pausen
#Abschleppleine für lange steile Anstiege  


Von der Tour heute...


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. März 2016)

Trotz etwas Krankheit dann doch los. Runterfahren war dann eher im Vordergrund .... und Bilder machen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-606#post-13692065

Endlich ist Hometrail #1 wieder frei. 

Technische Aspekte:

1) so eine frisch gewartete Reba ist einfach der Hammer!

2) SRAM kann keine Umwerfer bauen, kein Wunder, dass die 1fach pushen. Was ein Mist (deren Umwerfer)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. März 2016)

Moin,

schöne Bilder Stefan...du wohnst sehr schön


----------



## maddda (29. März 2016)

Morgen Leute!

Gleich gehts erstmal in die Uni...kurz nen schein abholen und in den richtigen Breifkasten schmeißen...aber erstmal wach werden und überlegen was ich heute mittag koche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2016)

Ich war Auto in Inspektion bringen und Frau beim Kinderarzt. Kein wunder das der grosse Ohrenweh hat. Dem hat eine Entzuendung das Trommelfell geschossen! Jetzt die Antibiotika Keule drauf und dann waechst das wieder zusammen... was es alles gibt


----------



## maddda (29. März 2016)

Was?!  Dachte das Trommelfell kann man sich nur durch Gewalt kaputt machen. 
Bestell ihm mal gute Besserung


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. März 2016)

Hört sich ja jetzt gar nicht gut an! Gute Besserung. Tochter #1 klagt seit heute Nacht auch über Ohrenschmerzen. Frau hat auch noch Fieber bekommen, damit schließt sich die Schlinge langsam um mich. Sie konnte so heute auch nicht in die Arbeit, klappert aber nun mit den 3 Kindern alle Ärzte ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2016)

Vor allem dachte ich das es nicht so einfach wieder zu waechst...


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. März 2016)

meine beiden Großen haben mal so Drainageröhrchen reinoperiert bekommen. Diese Röhrchen fallen dann irgendwann raus und das Trommelfell wächst wieder zu. Aber das ein Trommelfell einfach so reißen kann hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. März 2016)

Bei euch sind die Höhenunterschiede zu groß.... 
Gute Besserung den Knirpsen!...den Großen natürlich auch


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. März 2016)

So, Frau ist zurück:

Tochter #1: Mittelohrentzündung
Tochter #2: Nebenhöhlenentzündung
Tochter #3: Hand-Fuß-Mund-Krankheit
Frau: irgendwas nicht spezifisches, Fieber ist weg
Ich: eigentlich geht's mir ganz gut, leicht verschnupft

Da Frau morgen in die Arbeit muss, wird wohl Oma für den Rest der Woche aktiviert werden. Das wird bitter ...

na ja, nächste Woche Dienstreise und das so geschickt gelegt, dass ich an der pfälzer Weinstrasse übernachten werde. Lecker Trails im Pfälzer Wald fahren! Freue ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2016)

O MEI! Das hoert sich nach Spass an!


----------



## baloo (29. März 2016)

So ein Schei** Wetter! Heute morgen zur Arbeit durchnässt angekommen, dann während dem ich den ganzen Tag im Büro gebrütet habe, das schönste Wetter. Abends Feierabendrunde und auch wieder total verschifft worden !

Hoffe es kommt jetzt dann bald mal wieder eine stabile Hochdrucklage.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (30. März 2016)

Morgen!

Bin grad schon immer muckibude... Gleich noch eben zur Uni in ne Sprechstunde....


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...Hauptsache die Sonne lässt sich blicken wenn man auf Arbeit sitzt...


----------



## baloo (30. März 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits
> ...Hauptsache die Sonne lässt sich blicken wenn man auf Arbeit sitzt...


sonst würde man ja gar nicht mehr trocknen !


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

Servus, hier ist es auch am schuetten... aber ich bin noch net 100% gesund -> Ruhetag und Ikea, Obi,... was hier so alles anfaellt 

Ich kaempfe gerade mit mir. Istes mir 200 Euro wert, das ich dne Leonardi Vorbau hab? Mich stoehrt an dem Verschraubten Schaft/Vorbau das er soooo abartig hoch baut. Nicht der Lenker, sondern der "Turm" auf dem Steuerrohr.





SO sieht das doch viel besser aus: 




Was meint ihr? Oder hab ich nur nen Schatten?


----------



## mete (30. März 2016)

Der Leonardi ist doch optisch auch...anders. Was wäre denn mit MCFK-Steuerrohr (oder ein anderes für 1 1/8") und FSA -20 FlatForce (ja, ich weiß, Du brauchst -25°, aber dadurch, dass so ein FlatForce weniger hoch baut und die Lenkerklemmung zudem noch "tiefergelegt" ist, kommt der Lenker noch einmal mindestens 1cm tiefer)? Der baut nur 28mm hoch und das ist dann auch wenigstens gewichtstechnisch ein Fortschritt. Habe den auch am Flash montiert:


----------



## baloo (30. März 2016)

Na der Leo sieht schon geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (30. März 2016)

Hab Sohnemann und mich grad für den Riva Mara gemeldet ! 
Schon cool, noch vor gar nicht langer Zeit war ich noch am Windelnwechseln und solche Geschichten wie ihr da oben geschrieben habt und jetzt fährt er mit Dady schon zu den Maras. Wie die Zeit verfliegt.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schatten


.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

@mete: das MCFK Rohr kostet alleine 250 Steine! 

@k_star du meinst also quatsch? 

Technisch richtig, aber optisch finde ich den Leonardi einfach geil


----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2016)

der verbaute sieht nicht toll aus, aber der leonardi noch weniger.

metes lösung ist optich am schönsten.


----------



## mete (30. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @mete: das MCFK Rohr kostet alleine 250 Steine!



Schon richtig, aber dafür hast Du auch in Zukunft freie Vorbauwahl, solltest Du einmal wieder etwas umbauen. Langfristig ist es also günstiger, als jedes Mal einen neuen Leonardi zu kaufen .
Für Dich vielleicht nicht relevant, aber technisch würde der Leo bei mir schon ausscheiden, weil man den Computer nicht überm Vorbau montieren kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

Jaaa aber mit Lefty sieht das wieder anderst aus. und wie gesagt: 250 Steine fuer den MCFK Schaft + den Vorbau... nene

Und ich hab schon mit dem Syntace -17er Probleme gehabt ueber die Bruecke weg zu kommen. Das kann gut sein, das das mit dem Flat Force au net geht.


----------



## mete (30. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon mit dem Syntace -17er Probleme gehabt ueber die Bruecke weg zu kommen. Das kann gut sein, das das mit dem Flat Force au net geht.



Das geht, da der Vorbau seinen Winkel ja nicht über die Neigung des Rohres sondern die "Tieferlegung" der Lenkerklemmung erreicht, siehst Du ja bei mir, einen -17° Standardvorbau konnte ich da auch nicht ohne 2mm Spacer verbauen, mit dem FSA geht das problemlos und da ist auch noch recht viel Luft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

Wie man Hier sieht ist das echt problematisch.


----------



## mete (30. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, der Flat Force ist anders, das Rohr hat bestimmt 5° weniger Neigung nach unten bei gleichem effektiven Winkel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

Das auf dem Bild IST ein Faltforce. MCFK ist raus. Die MCFK Aktion kostet mich mal locker 350 Steine. Und ich finde es nicht gut.
Ich mag den Leo, also wenn ich was aendere kommt ein Leo. Die Frage ist nur 200Euro nur um den Huggel weg zu bekommen, oder net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2016)

das foto in deinem link ist nichtssagend, da man nicht genau erkennen kann ob man den vorbau weiter runterschieben könnte.
da ist leider irgendeine leitung im weg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

Die Art der Dokumentation (mit Bildern   ) und Diskussion gefällt mir, auch wenn ich nichts davon gebrauchen kann... weiter so


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

350Euro? Das Thema ist durch: 200Euro Leo oder nicht... Aber wie ich mich kenne kommt er einfach


----------



## pirat00 (30. März 2016)

Warum muss es denn unbedingt der von MCFK sein?
Gibt doch auch Gute aus Alu?
z.B.: http://www.project321.com/products_bike-cannondale-steerer.php


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

hmmm... mit dem Aluschaft waere das eine Option. Aber bis ich den aus den USA hier hab... sind das locker 100 Euro + 90 fuer den FSA bin ich auch wieder beim Leo und der gefaellt mir ja. Leichter ist es auch net...


----------



## pirat00 (30. März 2016)

Ich hatte meinen damals aus Deutschland, weiß nur den Shop nicht mehr.

Und finde ich optisch viel schöner als den Leo, der passt m.M.n. nicht zu den Formen vom Rad.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

Echt? Ich finde ihn voll geil.


----------



## pirat00 (30. März 2016)

Von der Art und Weise her finde ich ihn auch toll, fräsen, das können die Italiener halt... aber die Form passt nicht zum Scalpel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2016)

Den Leonardi finde ich recht unschön. Weitaus schlimmer ist aber dieses Geschwür von AX Lightness  Auch wenn das zum Glück ohnehin nicht zur Debatte steht.
Wenn der Schaft von Project 321 relativ gesehen genauso schwer ist wie deren Brücken... Dann gute Nacht  (bei meinem Rad stört's ja nicht allzu sehr)

P.S.: Ich würde die Kiste einfach so lassen. Schlimmer sieht m. E. die Position des Garmin aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2016)

Wo soll er denn sonst hin? Da ist er super im Blick und auf den Vorsatz ist bei -20Grad richtig scheisse.


----------



## Till_Mann (30. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ...
> SO sieht das doch viel besser aus:
> ...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ...
> Technisch richtig, aber optisch finde ich den Leonardi einfach geil





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mag den Leo, also wenn ich was aendere kommt ein Leo. ...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 350Euro? Das Thema ist durch: 200Euro Leo oder nicht... Aber wie ich mich kenne kommt er einfach





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... bin ich auch wieder beim Leo und der gefaellt mir ja. ...



Du brauchst doch eigentlich gar keine Bestätigung mehr, oder? 

Na gut: Der Leo passt meiner Meinung nach ganz gut auf die Cannondales. Ich finde das deutlich schöner als die aktuelle Lösung. Und außerdem musst du dir dein Vorbau ja stundenlang angucken wenn du die Berge hochfährst. Ich würde mir das gut überlegen


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo soll er denn sonst hin? Da ist er super im Blick und auf den Vorsatz ist bei -20Grad richtig scheisse.


Ich vergaß, diese komischen Halterungen sind ja mittlerweile die einzige Möglichkeit, seinen Tacho zu montieren...
Ich sagte nur, dass es schlimm aussieht. Nicht, dass es funktionaler Unsinn ist.


----------



## mete (30. März 2016)

Ich verweise mal wieder auf mein Bild, einfach Garmin-Aero-Halterung (meine ist von Barfly) nach hinten drehen, dann ist der Vorbau-Winkel egal. Geht beim Leo aber wegen des komischen Buckels in der Mitte auch nicht.


----------



## lucas.edelhof (31. März 2016)

Hi, 
ich musste heute feststellen das meine Rs Sid mit Brain Einheit von 2015 nach nur wenigen hundert Kilometern anfängt auf der rechten Seite ein Buchsenspiel zu entwickeln, nun ist meine frage ob das normal ist und es mir bis jetzt nur nicht aufgefallen ist??? oder wie ich mit diesem Problem weiter verfahre. 
Lg Lucas


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2016)

1. wenn ich optik tuning mache, dann kommt der Leo
2. mein Garmin ist meist vor dem Lenker, da er da fuer mich besser in sicht ist. Das mit dem Sram halter nach hinten kenn ich, sieht aber meienr Meinung nach scheisse aus.

Edit:
Die Kombination mit dem FSA kann schon gut aussehen:









(Quelle: hier)


@lucas.edelhof "wat? wer bist du denn???" hier stellt man sich erstmal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (31. März 2016)

ich würde auch den Leo nehmen, sieht super aus, aber da sind die Meinungen wohl geteilt.
und 200€ hin oder her, für das schönste Hobby der Welt ?!?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. März 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sram halter nach hinten kenn ich, sieht aber meienr Meinung nach scheisse aus.


 

Falls es dann doch etwas mit 1 1/8 " werden sollte, wäre sowas die unauffällligste Variante bei stark negativen Vorbauten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2016)

Denn kenn ich. Wäre sogar eine Variante, aber ich persönlich mag den Garmin vordem Vorbau. Ich schaue da recht oft drauf, wenn ich nach Watt fahre. Vor der Watt Kurbel hatte ich ihn am MTB auch auf dem Vorbau.

Ich gebe euch ja recht, dass die Kompatibilität mit normalen Vorbauten schon gut wäre. Aber mit Länge und Winkel bin ich mir schon recht sicher...
Und so oft Wechsel ich die Rahmen nicht...ok einmal pro Jahr. Aber das auch nicht immer


----------



## maddda (31. März 2016)

MOrgen! War eben schon aufm Radl...Nass wars:/ Jez gehts nachm Mittach erstmal zum Arzt. Zwei zum glück ziemlich kleine Leberflecke müssen weg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2016)

Ich komme heute wieder nicht aufs Rad :/ Die Seuche die meinem Grossen das Trommelfell zerlegt hat ist hartnaeckig! Aber besser jetzt in der Ruhewoche, als spaeter 
Dafuer hab ich heute schoen unseren oberen Balkon von Algen befreit... das war eine Schrubberei!


----------



## maddda (31. März 2016)

Dann Füße hoch!
Mit kommt das etwr wieder vor wie eine Notaufnahme :/


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2016)

Jaja... morgen hat auch noch das Weibe Geburtstag (kein Scherz), also komme ich erst Samstag aufs Rad


----------



## BENDERR (31. März 2016)

also mir gehts gut.. keine beschwerden, am WE n gutes rennen gefahren, alles paletti!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2016)

1Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Erzaehl!

Vorbau: 
ja ich hab den MCFK im Bikemarkt gesehen. Aber MCFK (90g 175Euro) + FlatForce (179g 159Euro) oder FSA -20 (180g 83Euro) macht mal spontan ~270g und  335 bzw 257Euro.
Leonardi liege ich bei 205Euro und 330g. Wenn ich mit -15 klar kaeme waeren es sogar 270g fuer 115 Euro.
Aber ich glaubdas Thema koennen wir abschliessen. Tut mir leid, das ich gefragt hab


----------



## BENDERR (1. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Erzaehl!
> 
> Vorbau:
> ja ich hab den MCFK im Bikemarkt gesehen. Aber MCFK (90g 175Euro) + FlatForce (179g 159Euro) oder FSA -20 (180g 83Euro) macht mal spontan ~270g und  335 bzw 257Euro.
> ...



EMC in Fell.
Erstes Rennen der Saison. Hab im Winter gut trainiert und war daher eigentlich auch guter Dinge, dass die Form passt. Der Ende Februar gemachte FTP-Test hat das auch schon angedeutet.. und ja, so kams dann auch 

Konnte am Anfang in der Verfolgergruppe mitfahren, hab dann beim überrunden bissel Pech gehabt und beim Versuch nochmal zu meiner Gruppe aufzuschließen bin ich dann gestürzt, aber konnte das Rennen trotzdem gut zu Ende bringen.
"Zielsprint" (leider gibt die Zieleinfahrt dort keinen wirklichen Sprint her..) um Platz 10 in der Gesamtwertung verloren, aber passt.. ging ja nur drum die Form zu testen und in den Rennrhythmus reinzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2016)

Sauber!


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. April 2016)

Schlaflose Nacht gehabt ihr zwei?

Hier schaut es echt trist aus, bäääh Wetter. Passt zu meiner Stimmung, obwohl gestern ja alles so gut angefangen hat:







Aber erst diese blöde Geschichte mit dem Rahmen meiner Frau und dann am Abend noch die zweite Hiobsbotschaft: wirklich eines der besten Rennen in D wurde kastriert. Der Marathon am Tegernsee. Das war immer eine große, spaßige Runde mit über 3000 hm. Jetzt haben sie das geändert und drei kleine Runden drauß gemacht. Drei mal den Berg rauf und wieder runter. Boaah ist das bitter. Ohne mich.


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. April 2016)

Leute habt ihr auch das 36er von Flo gesehen ?
Ich hoffe / denke , dass es nur ein 1. April Scherz ist ....


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2016)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Leute habt ihr auch das 36er von Flo gesehen ? Er will damit in Rio fahren ....
> Ich hoffe / denke , dass es nur ein 1. April Scherz ist ....


Und am vergangenen Wochenende hast du vermutlich vergeblich auf den Osterhasen gewartet


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. April 2016)

Nur für sowas soein Rad zu bauen empfinde ich schon als sehr großen Aufwand ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2016)

Oder einfach Hingabe  Lies dir einfach den Text auf der MTB-News-Startseite durch. Spätestens dann (bspw. bei den Teilenamen) sollte es jeder verstanden haben/glauben.


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. April 2016)

Ja ... seit 3 Jahren getestet ? Und Flo damit den ganzen Winter gefahren ... Da hätte man was mitbekommen .


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2016)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Ja ...aber seit 3 Jahren getestet ? Und Flo damit den ganzen Winter gefahren ... Da hätte man doch was mitbekommen oder ?


Jetzt schickst du mich mit deiner Naivität aber in den April, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Schlaflose Nacht gehabt ihr zwei?
> 
> Hier schaut es echt trist aus, bäääh Wetter. Passt zu meiner Stimmung, obwohl gestern ja alles so gut angefangen hat:
> 
> ...


Warte ab, bis der heutige Tag vorbei ist. Dann ist der MA bestimmt wieder potent. 

Guten Morgen Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2016)

Ja, konnte wegen dem hals nur sche*** schlafen.

Zum 36er: habt ihr euch das video angeschaut? Spaetestens bei der magischen alu legierung ist es doch durch.
Aber das es so raeder gibt ist ja nix neues...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt schickst du mich mit deiner Naivität aber in den April, oder?


Jaaa


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2016)

...das finde ich ist ne geile Sache, besonders für Fahrer ab Schuhgröße 50...


----------



## maddda (1. April 2016)

Sehr geil 


Freue mich grad auch schon wie ein Kleinkind.... Morgen geht es zur VLN zum Ring 180 Teams sind gemeldet... Davon 30GT3 Fahrzeuge


----------



## baloo (1. April 2016)

Schaut euch mal an, was die jungs von der Lenzerheide vor haben -> Umbau von Schneekanonen !


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal an, was die jungs von der Lenzerheide vor haben -> Umbau von Schneekanonen !




UPS hat eine größere Sendung bei mir angekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. April 2016)

Hier is Bombenwetter. Habs zwischen Mittachessen und Kaffee nen bissl genossen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. April 2016)

An die ursprüngliche, kleine Runde hier vom Anfang:
- Heute ist Todestag von Jens.  

Dachte ich schreibe es mal hier rein....


VG


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2016)




----------



## maddda (2. April 2016)

Das is jez schon drei Jahre her


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...ich hatte meine Andachtsminute auch schon. 
Lebt gesund und macht euch nicht zu viel Stress....genießt das Leben.


----------



## maddda (2. April 2016)

Bin grad dabei. Trinke jez mit Vaddi am Ring Kaffee.... Gleich geht's dann mit rennen los


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2016)

Ich werde heute ne Runde mit dem Scalpel Trails Ballern gehen  Und dann bestell ich den Leo


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und dann bestell ich den Leo


Richtig so! Bestell das, was du haben *willst* und lass nicht andere darüber entscheiden


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2016)

Werd ich auch 

Heute biken war top. Bissle Mock im Wald, aber warm und trocken.
War nur am ueberlegen, ob ich von 110mm -20 auf 100mm -25 gehen soll (110mm -25 geht net), aber nach dem heute fahren und dem Bild denk ich bleibe ich bei 110mm und -20. Kuerzer geht wuerde ich sagen eher net...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2016)

Eh Sascha, hast du zugelegt   





Kaffee und Kuchenpause :lecker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2016)

Seit Januar von 84 auf 79 runter. Jetzt 1 Woche Ruhe, krank, Ostern, Geburtstag frau -> 81kg 
Aber immer noch weniger als letztes Jahr. Aber der Windstopper sitzt auch sche***

Ach ja der 110mm -20 Leo ist bestellt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. April 2016)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind. Aber irgend etwas muss man ja mit den ganzen Osterhasen machen 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (2. April 2016)

Hab euch was für die Ohren mitgebracht





Lautsprecher aufdrehen


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2016)

Ich war heute mit @InoX unterwegs, um eine neue Strecke auszukundschaften - nächstes WE feiert der Laden, in dem er Arbeitet, Saisoneröffnung und ich soll eine Tour guiden (dabei kenne ich mich um Potsdam herum gar nicht aus ) Für Testfahrer und anderweitig Interessierte. Bin mal gespannt, was das für eine Gruppe ist...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2016)

Müsst ihr da an berichten. Ich hab heute nochmal low gemacht. Hab heute Nacht doch wieder gebellt. Aber mein grosser ist heute wie ein wilder rum geballert 

Da die Kefü im Schlamm zusetzt, schleift und kacke zu putzen ist, hab ich dir testweise wieder entfernt. Der Antrieb läuft schon Grill frei/leise... mal sehen.
Dann nach Leitungen gekürzt und bremsen entlüftet. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Leonardi und die Kiste wird richtig Porno


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

Guten Morgen miteinander. Heute Früh beim Lesen des Sportteils meiner Frau den Vorschlag gemacht, ob sie nicht umsatteln will und in eine lukrativere medizinische Sparte will. Wenn man als Gynäkologe die halbe Premier League einfach so "betreuen" kann, dann scheint da schon ein Markt vorhanden zu sein. Vielleicht können wir uns dann doch mal eine Doppelhaushälfte leisten, die hier so bei €750K anfangen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

Morgen!
Hab es auch gedacht. Aber auch krass: eine ueberfuehrte und gesperrte Bike Marathon Fahrerin darf mit voller Kentniss (Kommunikation mit der NADA) des Veranstalter starten und aufs Podium! DREIST!

Ich bin heute auch wieder Arbeiten, aber erstmal hunderte von Mails Lesen und in Besprechungen sitzen...


----------



## maddda (4. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Hab es auch gedacht. Aber auch krass: eine ueberfuehrte und gesperrte Bike Marathon Fahrerin darf mit voller Kentniss (Kommunikation mit der NADA) des Veranstalter starten und aufs Podium! DREIST!
> 
> Ich bin heute auch wieder Arbeiten, aber erstmal hunderte von Mails Lesen und in Besprechungen sitzen...


Wusste ich gar net. Haste mal einen Link?

Leider läuft im Sport so einiges Schief und es macht mich traurig zu wissen, dass viele echte Talente wegen dieser Problematik keine Chance im Profisport bekommen habenKann sich ja jeder selber ausrechnen, dass Epo und Testosteron wohl mehrfach über Talent gesiegt haben...

Naja sei es drum. Gleich kommt Marcel rüber und wir drehen ne runde


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

Wird gerade auf facebook diskutiert. Such da mal nach dem Podium des Freiburg Marathons...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2016)

ein heller stern am läuferhimmel.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

ha, damit sind dann in Bad Wildbad letztes Jahr nur noch zwei Frauen vor mir gewesen. Die Schmach ist nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

Da ich nicht gerne halbe Wahrheiten verbreite: hier ihre Stellungsnahme


----------



## baloo (4. April 2016)

Die musste ich letztes Jahr auch mal ziehen lassen, jetzt weiss ich wiso, aber schade um das Mädel


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2016)

Nabend Leute   

Hier mal etwas für bikende Eltern   
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13708512
Nach zwei Kindern darf ich das als bewährt bezeichnen.

Besser als meine Krankengeschichten... das erspare ich euch


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

Mache ich momentan so ähnlich, allerdings mit Laufrädern, zwei Kinder in Kette (wie war das gleich wieder im Physikunterricht mit Harmonie und Disharmonie der Schwingung ... oder so ähnlich), und Fahrradschläuchen.

Und auch schon mehrere verbale Lektionen besorgter Mitbürger erhalten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mache ich momentan so ähnlich, allerdings mit Laufrädern, zwei Kinder in Kette (wie war das gleich wieder im Physikunterricht mit Harmonie und Disharmonie der Schwingung ... oder so ähnlich), und Fahrradschläuchen.
> 
> Und auch schon mehrere verbale Lektionen besorgter Mitbürger erhalten ....


Da haben aber die besorgten Bürger Recht   
...Laufräder haben keine Bremsen 
...Gummi dehnt sich und mit anschließender Entspannung   
wird das eine Zillingsflak 

Nimm lieber Leinen


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

Zzz! Luke hat selber zu treten! Htfu!

Ne, mal sehen. gestern ist er wie ein irrer bei uns über den alten Friedhof (ist jetzt ein grosser Kinderspiel) geballert. Das wird noch spassig!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2016)

kennt hier jemand einen 29 ht rahmen mit einem sitzwinkel >= 74,5° bei 100 mm an der front?
focus raven max habe ich schon gefunden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da haben aber die besorgten Bürger Recht


die besorgten Bürger können nicht zwischen Leinen und Fahrradschläuchen unterscheiden, denen geht es ums Prinzip




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zzz! Luke hat selber zu treten! Htfu!


Bei dir in der Rheinebene is es auch flach. Bei uns ist sehr hügelig, teilweise wirklich steil, gerade zurück vom See. Und bei den jungen Damen kann ich auch nicht so streng sein, Töchter ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2016)

frag doch mal die femke, vielleicht hat die noch ein rad über.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand einen 29 ht rahmen mit einem sitzwinkel >= 74,5° bei 100 mm an der front?
> focus raven max habe ich schon gefunden.



Da ich mir auch mal wieder Gedanken um einen neuen HT Rahmen gemacht habe:

Fuji SLM 29 1.3
Bulls Black Adder

und, da wäre ich echt interessiert, Müsing Specter 9

der Vollständigkeithalber: Rose Mr. Big ;-)


E-Bike haben wir uns echt überlegt, würde hier Sinn machen im Alltagsgebrauch. Aber einfach zu teuer, lieber ein neues 29er Fully für meine Frau.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

und hier woher ich das habe: http://www.muesing-bikes.de/img/reviews/pdf/MountainBike15-12-Specter9_Testurteil.pdf


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2016)

danke! 

ich glaube mein fun works hat heute seine letzte fahrt gemacht.
sitzwinkel 73° und lenkwinkel 71° bei 100 mm. 
ich muss mit 90 mm fahren, und der sattel ist jetzt schon ganz vorne.

das sobre wird wohl erst wieder reaktiviert. das hat einen sitzwinkel von 74° bei 100 mm.
hier passt es mit 90 mm einigermaßen.

sobald die gabel aber nicht mehr richtig fluffig arbeitet, ist das schöne dahingleiten vorbei, da der lenkwinkel einfach zu steil wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> die besorgten Bürger können nicht zwischen Leinen und Fahrradschläuchen unterscheiden, denen geht es ums Prinzip
> 
> 
> 
> Bei dir in der Rheinebene is es auch flach. Bei uns ist sehr hügelig, teilweise wirklich steil, gerade zurück vom See. Und bei den jungen Damen kann ich auch nicht so streng sein, Töchter ;-)




Flach? RheinEbene? Ich wohne im Schwarzwald!!! Zwar unten, aber um mich rum hat es nur berge.
Hier hat es keinen Anstieg unter 10%

Aber ja, ich kann in die Rhein Ebene fahren...Aber will man das? Ausser im Winter


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

Aber wo fährt dein Sohn mit dem Laufrad/Kinderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

Im Tal mehr als einmal durch die Stadt ist noch nicht drin. Aber so langsam wird es zu fuss anstrengend mit zu halten
Berge werden wohl erst gegen, wenn er eine Schaltung dran bekommt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. April 2016)

Ab wann eigentlich mit dem Kinderrad anfangen? Die beiden sind im Dezember 4 geworden. Diesen Sommer noch die Laufräder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2016)

Lukas wurde im September 4. Das Pedale rad stand schon bereit. Darauf wurde gewechselt sobald er drauf gepasst hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2016)

4 Jahre ist ein gutes Alter zum Radfahren lernen.  ... hat genau eine Stunde Dauerlauf durch mich gebraucht. 
Dem Kind einen stabilen Pullover ohne engen Kragen angezogen und  einen auf Katzenmutter gemacht und den Kleinen mit Griff im Nacken am Pullover begleitet. 
So nach und nach konnte ich den Griff immer mehr lockern. 
Helm, Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner können für die ersten Fahrstunden hilfreich sein.


----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2016)

Vier ist aber ziemlich spät, oder? Meiner ist 2.5 Jahre und fährt die ersten Meter mit'm 12"er. Auf dem Jumper (Laufrad) heizt er seit über einem Jahr rum. Beide Gefährte werden allerdings momentan parallel benutzt. Die 6.5kg vom Velo (Speci Hotrock 12") sind momentan auch der limitierende Faktor


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Vier ist aber ziemlich spät, oder? Meiner ist 2.5 Jahre und fährt die ersten Meter mit'm 12"er. Auf dem Jumper (Laufrad) heizt er seit über einem Jahr rum. Beide Gefährte werden allerdings momentan parallel benutzt. Die 6.5kg vom Velo (Speci Hotrock 12") sind momentan auch der limitierende Faktor


Ich meinte Radfahren ohne Stützräder und mit Bremsen am Rad.


----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2016)

Ja ich auch....fast alle Kinder in unserem Bekanntenkreis können mit drei Fahrradfahren, ist ja auch kein Problem wenn sie vorher Laufrad fahren können und die Eltern schlau genug sind die Stützräder wegzulassen
Wie gesagt das Verhältnis Körpergewicht zu Bikegewicht ist ganz am Anfang der limitierende Faktor.
Ich habe seit drei Monaten am Kokua Jumper (Laufrad) eine Bremse montiert, damit er das Prinzip vom Bremsen mit der Hand lernt, klappt zu 50%


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2016)

Morgen! Ich glaub das erste laufrad (4 raedrige pucky) hat er mit 1 bekommen. Das kuoka hardtail ein jahr spaeter. War immer etwas frueh, so das er zu begin gar nicht richtig drauf gepasst hat.
Sein jetziges hat auch glaub ich 16' raeder (schau glleich nochmal) er ist auch recht gross.
Ich hab erst mit 10 radfahren gelernt, also ist er voll im soll 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2016)

Das mit dem "immer zu früh" war bei unserem auch so, mit dem Jumper ist er schon rumgerannt da konnte er noch nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen. Ich habe auch zuerst ein 16"er gekauft und wollte noch ein jahr warten, allerdings war das Geschrei nach einem Bike mit Pedalen so gross, dass ich dann noch den 12"er gekauft habe. Für das 12" Velo ist er mit 96cm gross genug, allerdings merkt man hier das Gewicht extrem, er wiegt jetzt um die 12kg (Fliegengewicht) der Jumper wiegt 3.4kg und das Speci 12" Hotrock zwischen 6.5 und 7kg. Unglaublich wenn man bedenkt das ein rennfertiges 29er HT mit 9kg (inkl. Federgabel und Schaltung) normal ist 
Ich konnte auch erst mit 6 Jahren Velofahren, allerdings ist das klar da unsere Generation(en) kein Laufrad hatten und diese bescheuerten Stützräder angeschraubt hatten die jedes Gefühl für Balance zerstören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2016)

Genau das war es. Ich habe es sogar geschafft mich mit Stuetzraedern zu ueberschlagen! Es gibt davon sogar eine Bilderserie! Muss ich mal meine Eltern anhauen, das ich die digital brauche


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. April 2016)

bin da halt etwas zögerlicher, weil ich ja immer gleich zwei Sachen kaufen muss. Mit den Laufrädern sind sie jetzt ganz flott, v.a. runter. Rauf geht halt nicht, da es hier immer zu steil ist (und sie zu bequem). Wir wohnen genau oben auf so einer Endmoräne. Zudem sind sie mit allem immer etwas hinten dran, typische Frühchen. Das dauert wirklich Jahre, bis die alles aufgeholt haben. Beim Skifahren haben sie das jetzt auch noch nicht mit den Stöcken gerafft, sondern fahren ohne.

Mal schaun'g ....

Wollte eigentlich heute Dienstreise mit netter Trailrunde im Pfälzer Wald verbinden. Jetzt schüttet es da oben und hier Kaiserwetter. Werde noch etwas arbeiten, dann hier kurz auf den Berg mit dem Rad und dann erst am Nachmittag/Abend losfahren.


----------



## Milan Racer (5. April 2016)

ich wollte heute auch in die Pfalz, habe aber auch wetterbedingt abgesagt
vielleicht passt es ja mal


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2016)

Mit dem Laufrad berghoch, ich nehme immer einen Spanngurt der kommt dann an den Lenker und er wird gezogen (Papa ist der Abschleppwagen) wenn er dann irgendwann keinen Bock mehr aufs Rad hat kann man den Spanngurt als Tragegurt / Schultergurt für Laufrad nutzen. Steigerung ist dann er hat keinen Bock mehr auf Laufen und sitzt noch auf den Schultern.....

Bei mir gibt`s heute Muckibude und dann morgen den wöchentlichen "bikeride" mit den Kollegen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. April 2016)

das Abschleppen bergauf mache ich mit Fahrradschläuchen. Funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## CreepingDeath (5. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ab wann eigentlich mit dem Kinderrad anfangen? Die beiden sind im Dezember 4 geworden. Diesen Sommer noch die Laufräder?


Ich täte auch sagen, dass es mit 4+ allerhöchste Zeit wird. Allerdings hoffe ich für dich, dass deine Sig nicht heißt, dass du Rückenschmerzen hast. Denn die vermehren sich beim Beibringen. (Aber es sind ja nur ein paar Minuten.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. April 2016)

Hängt ja vielleicht auch immer noch ein wenig vom jeweiligen Kind ab. So ein wenig ...


----------



## CreepingDeath (5. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hängt ja vielleicht auch immer noch ein wenig vom jeweiligen Kind ab. So ein wenig ...


Nein! Alle Kinder sind haargenau gleich. Da gibt´s eine EU-Verordnung, die das regelt.


----------



## maddda (5. April 2016)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooah. Mir is eben beim schrauben die Feder vom Giffgummi rausgesprungen...also vom Sram gripshifter. Die wollte einfach net mehr wieder rein Habs nach ner stunde gefummel geschafft...brauch jez erstmal nen beruhigungstee


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2016)

Hihi  Haettest du den Tee gleich getrunken waere es in 5' erledigt gewesen 

Heute nach der Arbeit noch einen FTP Test gefahren. Personal best! CP20 mit 377 Watt bei 4 Kg weniger als 2014 (da waren es 370Watt bei 84kg). Es geht vorwaerts!

Edit: Ach ja, am 5.2. waren es noch 360Watt und die harten Intervalle kommen ja erst jetzt.


----------



## BENDERR (5. April 2016)

bei mir läuft training momentan nicht so.. letzte woche hatte ich ruhewoche, das war noch ok.. 
sonntag dann keine zeit gehabt (unikram) und heute das gleiche (arbeit/unikram)..
schreibe am donnerstag noch eine klausur. aber hab für morgen mal 1h aufm rad eingeplant.

is schon bisschen frustrierend wenn die CTL sinkt und sinkt.. und das bei gerade mal ~ 1 woche ohne "richtiges" training.
aber is ja noch früh in der saison


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. April 2016)

Naja, ich hatte letzte Woche auch ruhewoche und war nur 2x auf dem Rad. War ja auch krank. Aber ich fuehl mich gut. Die Tests bestaetigen das Gefuehl, passt! 
Aber ab jetzt gibt es auf die Glocke! vom 200-250Watt fahren geht der Threshold nicht hoch


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2016)

He ihr Schlafmuetzen! Aufwachen!

Gestern hat es schoen gepisst:






Heute morgen nur noch genieselt. Aber man merkt das es Fruehling wird





Gerade noch im bikemarkt ein satz ritchey wcs pedale geschossen. Die hab ich schon lange im auge und spaart nochmal 60g zu den xtr, wo mir die dichtung immer richtung kurbel rutscht...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> He ihr Schlafmuetzen! Aufwachen!
> 
> Gestern hat es schoen gepisst:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es auf dem Bild etwas trübe aussieht, war hier gestern hervorragendes Wetter 





Ich konnte entspannt in kurz/kurz fahren.


----------



## baloo (6. April 2016)

bei uns heute morgen Dauerregen, hatte keinen Bock auf nassen Ar***, darum Auto genommen.
Jetzt wirds aber wieder trocken, dafür dann heute Abend wieder auf den Trails


----------



## baloo (6. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> He ihr Schlafmuetzen! Aufwachen!
> 
> 
> Aber man merkt das es Fruehling wird


Frühling???
Bei uns hat er ab morgen Schneeregen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (6. April 2016)

Kommt hier jem. zufällig aus dem Raum Esslingen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. April 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer und mitlesende Frauen   
Das Wetter ist hier noch echt gut und soll noch besser werden. 

Ich bin eben auf das hier gestoßen... 




...finde ich genial, leider noch nicht als Zweier erhältlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2016)

Morgen ihr Säcke!

Gestern kam der Leo und ich bin begeistert! Die Optik finde ich voll geil!






Das Gewicht geht mit dem Titanschrauben eines FSA auch in Olrdnung:








Komisch: die FSA Titanschrauben haben einen minimal kleineren Kopf (dafüer aber Unterlegscheiben). Sie passen in den Leo, aber umgekehrt ist die FSA carbon Frontplatte so knapp gebohrt, das die Leo Schrauben nicht wirklich passen...

Jetzt kommt aber das Beste: @mete Aussage, das der FSA -20 tiefer kommt, da er tiefer baut gilt natuerlich auch für den Leo.




Wie man auf dem Bild sieht droppt der Leo bei gleicher Länge und gleichem  Winkel ca 1cm mehr. Somit komme ich von meinen guten 7cm Überhöhung warscheinlich auf perfekte 8cm 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2016)

Wenn das Ding nicht diesen gewaltigen Buckel hätte... Hätte jetzt aber erwartet, dass du ihn schon verbaut hast.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2016)

Der Buckel ist direkt neben dem "Buckel" den die Lefty ja eh hat (Rebound und xLoc Anschluss). Und irgend wo muss es halt runter gehen 
Ich warte noch auf die WCS Pedale. Fahren kann ich das Scalpel eh erst am Samstag und gestern Abend hatte ich KinderDienst...


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. April 2016)

Ok damit ist der Steerer 20g schwerer wie das Original aber bestätigt die Verstärkung.

Dafür ist der Leo leichter wie die 100mm Variante


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Säcke!


...bloß weil ich hier ein paar Säcke zeige, musst du das doch nicht gleich als Anlass nehmen...   

Was man nich alles so für unproportionierte Menschen bauen muss.    
Aber wenn es dann passt ist doch gut. Die Optik finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.   
Da können die Rennen langsam losgehen... 


Guten Morgen Allerseits


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. April 2016)

ständig geht irgendwas kaputt: vorgestern Trail runter, nach etwa 200 hm kein Druckpunkt mehr an der neuen Magura MT8. Daheim dann neu befüllt und heute wieder gleichen Trail gefahren und bei fast genau der gleichen Stelle wieder kein Druckpunkt und keine Bremskraft mehr. 

Ab nach Bad Urach damit.

Im letzten Jahr so viele Garantiefälle gehabt mit allen möglichen Teilen, echt ärgerlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2016)

Das ist echt nervig. Ich musste ja letzten Freitag mein Xperia M4 Aqua einschicken. Gestern kam es hier wieder an. Mikrofon geht wieder, alles auf Garantie. DAS nenne ich mal top Service!

Ich glaub die Vorbau Thematik ist jetzt durch:
















Durch den groesseren Drop konnte ich sogar wieder den normalen FSA Lenker montieren. Ich hab das Gefuehl, das mir da die "Form" besser passt. Samstag mal Intervalle ballern, aber es fuehlt sich eigentlich ECHT gut an.
Habe am Zaboo wieder den -17Grad FSA Vorbau mit dem Ritchey WCS Lenker (+5mm Rize) und somit habe ich bei beiden Raedern exakt gleiche 8,5cm Ueberhoehung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (7. April 2016)

@Milan Racer für Dich ;-)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ambitions-episode-5-emily-batty-2016.html

ich konnte mir es ehrlich gesagt nicht komplett anschauen, ertrage solche Videos irgendwie nicht. Das Highlight ist für mich ist ein Video von Kilian Jornet, dem momentan wohl besten Ultra/Trailrunner der Welt. Posterboy von Salomon, die mit Trailrunning einen komplett neuen Markt "erfunden" haben. Halb nakisch trifft er einen halb nackischen Indianer und lebt die "Passion"


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. April 2016)

Was ist los Jungs, weilt ihr noch bei Emily oder haben euch die beiden Hühnerbrüste so schockiert?

Sitze hier mit 38.5° Fieber und friere, wie am Nordpol. Mist, in einer Woche ist das erste Rennen. Immer das gleiche ...


----------



## Milan Racer (8. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Emily


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer   




...sind im Harz unterwegs... Kulturausflug


----------



## maddda (8. April 2016)

Wie geil Pass auf dass die dir net im berühmten endloskreis ums auto rennen


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2016)

...ca. 10kg Glas 













...und der Kosmonaut ist geboren 




...arbeiten strengt an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. April 2016)

Es geht Schlag auf Schlag! 
Mal 70g zu dem XTR gespart:





Und die Lösung für das "nur kleine Flaschen im Scalpel auf Langdistanz Marathon Problem":





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2016)

...der eine fummelt, der andere frisst


----------



## maddda (9. April 2016)

Auch gut! Heute hab ich ruhetag. Gleich wird erstmal der Grill angeschmissen...und an der Thesis rumgeschreibselt. Heute nammitach dreh ich dann am Hahn...wird ja gutes Wetter


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2016)

Hier ist es recht frisch... heute Mittag hab ich Wehrdienst. Also darf ich jetzt gleich Intervall fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (9. April 2016)

Heute endlich mal die neue commute-bitch fertiggestellt, Schaltwerk kriegt noch etwas mehr Umschlingung und die c-guide wird noch gegen eine e13 KeFü getauscht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2016)

Morgen Jungs! Intervalle ging gestern gar nicht. Hatte noch "Muskelkater" vom Dienstag FTP Test und Mittwoch Beine Kraft... also nur chillig auf den Kandel! Bis oben schneefrei 

Meine Frau will jetzt auch wieder mehr Rad fahren. Dann auch mit Jakob im Anhaenger. Also hab ich mal ihr Rad mal angeschaut... 26', Slicks, Magura Felgenbremse. Das Vorderradlager laeuft lauft, der Antrieb ist abgefuckt... da ist Handlungsbedarf!

Mir schwebt der Funworks Alu Rahmen mit der OnOne Carbon Starrgabel vor. Sie will Flatbar und ins Gelaende geht sie eh nicht. Darum 29er Bike mit Starrgabel. Teile sollte ich genug im Keller haben. Nur mit dem LRS bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.
Optionen waeren:
a) der DT 0815 den ich aktuell im Crosser habe. Dann muesste ich aber einen der Crest LRS mit 35mm RR Gravel im Crosser fahren.
b) den Hope Crest
c) den Novatec Crest

Aktuell tendiere ich eher au a). 9x Antrieb, Kassetten, Ketten hab ich noch im Keller. Scheibenbremse sollte ich was von Avid zusammen bekommen. Lenker, Sattel moechte sie ihr bestehendes Zeug behalten, da sie damit super klar kommt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. April 2016)

So, gestern war Saisoneröffnung beim Laden, in dem @InoX arbeitet. Er hatte mich ja gefragt, ob ich eine Tour für die Leute führen würde, die Testfahrten machen wollen.
Letztes Wochenende hatten wir die Strecke ausgetüftelt und 25 km für 2 Stunden hielt ich für die hiesige Topografie für etwas wenig. War es dann aber doch nicht. Ich habe sehr viel Zeit mit Warterei verbracht  Etwas unschön fand ich, dass der Laden nicht kommuniziert hat, dass Helmpflicht herrscht/herrschen sollte. Zum Glück is nix passiert.
Ich bin auf der Tour dann das F-Si Hi-Mod Team gefahren. Meine Fresse, geht richtig gut das Teil. Die Sram-Schaltung hat mich auch etwas begeistert. Mit 8000 € nur etwas über meinem Budget


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. April 2016)

Das 2015er müsste man sich halt nun holen.
Hat sich ja technisch eh nix getan und ist nun max für 2/3 des eigtl Preises zu haben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. April 2016)

Brauch' ich ja eh nicht. Demnächst sollte erstmal der neue Stahlrahmen kommen... Dann werde ich auch endlich wieder die Lefty fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2016)

Ja cdale kann gute Sachen bauen  hatte heute wieder Spaß mit dem Scalpel. 
Aber mit den Ritchey Pedalen werde ich nicht warm. Ich hab nach der Runde wieder XTR montiert. Die Ritchey sind mir zu "schwammig". 2x raus gerutscht,  dass ist mir die 60-70 nicht wert! 
Sollte jemand Interesse haben und weiches ein und aus klicken mag,...

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja cdale kann gute Sachen bauen  hatte heute wieder Spaß mit dem Scalpel.
> Aber mit den Ritchey Pedalen werde ich nicht warm. Ich hab nach der Runde wieder XTR montiert. Die Ritchey sind mir zu "schwammig". 2x raus gerutscht,  dass ist mir die 60-70 nicht wert!
> Sollte jemand Interesse haben und weiches ein und aus klicken mag,...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Nein danke, ich fahre schon CB... weicher und undefinierter geht nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2016)

Ja, die ritchey sind da noch eine Spur besser. Achtet xtr ist da halt echt deluxe. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. April 2016)

@nopain-nogain 



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bei dir in der Rheinebene is es auch flach.



sorry, habe jetzt erst so wirklich gesehen, wo Kirchzarten eigentlich genau liegt

Hätte mal eine Frage zwecks Eurem Marathon. Die Strecke lebt eher von der schönen Landschaft, der guten Stimmung und Orga? Korrekt? Oder ist da bei den 115 km auch etwas "Fahrspaß" dabei?

Muss meine Saisonplanung etwas umgestalten, mich hat die Grippe voll weggenockt. Gott sei Dank gibt es Ibuprofen, aber Renne fahren kann ich in nächster Zeit erst einmal vergessen. Und ich hätte eigentlich ab nächstem WE so einiges vorgehabt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2016)

1. Ich wohne in Waldkirch und nicht in Kirchzarten 
2. Fahrspass und Kirchzarten Marathon? Ich weiß nicht so richtig... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (10. April 2016)

Habe heute auch mal etwas getestet. Bergab geht das Ding ganz gut. Sonst fand ich es etwas zäh.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mal etwas getestet. Bergab geht das Ding ganz gut. Sonst fand ich es etwas zäh.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 481960


Also quasi überhaupt nix für hier 
Hätte ich doch nur Zeit gehabt, das Habit noch zu fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. April 2016)

Morgen! Ich muss sagen ich wollte/braeuchte nicht mehr als das Scalepl. Hatte gestern wieder RICHTIG Spass. Die Beine wollten zwar nicht, aber es ist schon geil, wie geil das 10,5kg Bike sowohl bergauf, als auch Bergab laeuft.

Fuer meine Frau ist jetzt der ActionSports Alu 29er in 17' bestellt. Sollte ziemlich genau passen. Die OnOne ist auch schon versendet. Dazu noch die DT aus dem Crosser (der bekommt den Novatec/Crest LRS). Der Rest wird ein wilder Mix: XTR Kurbel 1x9 Sram x9. Avid Elixir 5 SL, aber die ist lacktechnsich fertig... gut moeglich, das die schnell wieder getauscht wird.


----------



## baloo (11. April 2016)

Hallo
hat hier jemand einen Garmin Edge 800 oder 810?
Hab seit ca. 4 Wochen immer mal wieder die Fehlermeldung "Speicher voll" obwohl er gar nicht voll ist, alle Tips und Tricks hier und in anderen Foren haben bis jetzt nichts gebracht!
Hat jemand von euch hier ggf. eine Lösung zum Problem?
Bin mir eh am Überlegen auf den 520er umzusteigen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Hallo
> hat hier jemand einen Garmin Edge 800 oder 810?
> Hab seit ca. 4 Wochen immer mal wieder die Fehlermeldung "Speicher voll" obwohl er gar nicht voll ist, alle Tips und Tricks hier und in anderen Foren haben bis jetzt nichts gebracht!
> Hat jemand von euch hier ggf. eine Lösung zum Problem?
> Bin mir eh am Überlegen auf den 520er umzusteigen.


Ich habe das 800er, bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Die Updates mache ich immer mit der Garminsoftware. 
Hast du irgendwelche Kartenausschnitte in das Gerät geladen? Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (11. April 2016)

hab das hier jetzt mal probiert, aktuell funzt er wieder?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. April 2016)

N Abend! Voll die scherz Anfrage zu den wcs Pedale:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/762422-ritchey-wcs.
Die sollen ab gerockt sein. Was glaubt der, wie lange polierte Alu pedalkörper keine Spuren haben... ok, wenn man nur mit sneakern zur eisdiele fährt!


----------



## racingforlife (12. April 2016)

Für Pedale sehr gepflegt!

Kann mich mal wer zum MTB motivieren!?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. April 2016)

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, muss ich mich selbst noch kräftig für heute Abend motivieren. :/


----------



## maddda (13. April 2016)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, muss ich mich selbst noch kräftig für heute Abend motivieren. :/


Motivation existiert nicht. Machen oder nicht machen... Was anderes gibt es nicht.


----------



## mete (13. April 2016)

Och, Motivation ist doch herrlich, ich habe mich letzte Woche erst einmal damit motiviert






und damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

"Do or do not! There is no try!"

Die Gabel ist geil! Die haette ich gerne mit meiner DualAir Federung und dem XLoc Daempfer. Das Kurbelgeschwuehr... ne danke!


----------



## mete (13. April 2016)

Ach, naja, was heißt Geschwür, definitiv noch ansehnlicher als ein Umwerfer und 1x11 ist im Flachland halt irgendwie doof (zu grobe Abstufung).


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

JA, war bissle boese geschrieben  Mich kickt es so gar net.


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. April 2016)

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass so ein System mit Dreck und allem Schmodder geräuschfrei läuft. Da hätte ich gar keine Lust drauf.


Jo jooo, is ja gut.
Es geht sowieso raus!


----------



## mete (13. April 2016)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass so ein System mit Dreck und allem Schmodder geräuschfrei läuft. Da hätte ich gar keine Lust drauf.



Wenn's nicht funktioniert, kommt's wieder ab, ich bin da schmerzfrei .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. April 2016)

mete, wo werden die Teile verbaut??

gruss


----------



## mete (13. April 2016)

Am weißen Cannondale (Schlechtwetterrad).


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. April 2016)

Mach das, bin ich gespannt.


----------



## maddda (13. April 2016)

Ich bin heute Abend aufm EZF-Training in Köln...mal schauen wie es wird


----------



## BENDERR (13. April 2016)

einzelzeitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. April 2016)

Jup


----------



## Till_Mann (13. April 2016)

Was ein Sauwetter! Aber nach 2 Trainingsfreien Tagen gab es keine Ausreden heute. Ist zwar nur ne Stunde in der Mittagspause geworden aber besser als nix.

Am Sonntag war ich mal wieder in der Pfalz, mit meinem Verein Saison Opening feiern. Traumhafte Trails, hat sich richtig gelohnt, sollte jeder mal gemacht haben.

Und morgen dann hoffentlich wieder Rennrad bei besserem Wetter. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich vielleicht mal ein neuen Renner brauche. Aber dann stehste da: gebraucht? neu? Disc? Aero oder Gewicht?... Mal schauen wie sich das mit den Scheibenbremsen entwickelt, ich will nicht demnächst mit Felgenbremse da stehen, wie bei MTB mit 26" aktuell.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Hier war es heute auch scheiss. Morgen komm ich endlich wieder auf's rad. Wetter soll es auch gut werden. Sonntag geht es dann nach Münsingen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. April 2016)

Hör auf!!!

Fr-So >39°C Fieber
seit Montag Nasenhöhlen entzündet und irgendein Nerv zu den Zähnen ist getroffen. Meine Frau hat mich mittlerweile auf 3 verschiedene Schmerzmittel gesetzt, weil es anders zum aushalten wäre. Zudem auch noch auf Antibiotika gesetzt. 

Sonntag wäre Kempten gewesen .... so bitter! Und die folgenden Wochen kann ich wohl auch abschreiben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Auch nice! Da geht es mir mit meinen 2,5 Wochen latenten Halsweh ja noch gut.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. April 2016)

aber alles harmlos dagegen, bei Paris-Roubaix hat es den ersten Unfall mit Scheibenbremsen gegeben. Dabei waren nur zwei Teams mit Discs unterwegs.

Da hat der aber Glück gehabt, "Schadensbilder" sind ganz unten. Viewer discretion advised.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ventoso-blasts-the-use-of-disc-brakes-in-the-peloton/


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Ich versteh nicht, wie eine Disk so etwas machen soll... 
Lächerlich finde ich allerdings seine aussagen, das es im xc keine Massen Crash gibt...und direkt 2 Post findet auf Facebook das Bild von Moritz in Bad Säckingen im Sauhaufen


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. April 2016)

also ich habe mir schon mal die Hand beim Beladen in den Kofferraum aufgeschnitten. Shit happens. Und so oft wie die am Sonntag in einem Knäuel dagelegen sind. Konnte mir das ja zwecks Grippe von km 0 an anschauen. War wirklich interessant, das ganze Rennen mal zu sehen. Richtig spannend


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2016)

Das ging schnell: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...acebook&utm_medium=Social#KfjOHdBjUQK8J1uG.99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2016)

Und wieder einen Schritt zurück


----------



## baloo (14. April 2016)

Würde mal sagen, dass das mal wieder ein Schnellschuss Entscheid ist!
Schade


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2016)

Könnte auch im Postillon respektive The Onion stehen...

P.S.: Man könnte doch einfah so einen Schutz vorschreiben anstatt ein Verbot auszusprechen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2016)

Discs werden schon wieder kommen. Das Geschäft werden sich die Hersteller nicht entgehen lassen. Sobald das ganze Peloton auf Discs unterwegs ist, muss das der gewöhnliche Rennradfahrer auch. Ist so wie bei uns, mit 26 Zoll oder 2fach darfst du auch nicht mehr auf den Trail.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2016)

Ich glaub es noch immer nciht, das der Spass von der Disk kam, eher Speichen. Er hat es ja nichtmal gemerkt und die Schnittkonstelation ist komisch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaub es noch immer nciht, das der Spass von der Disk kam, eher Speichen. Er hat es ja nichtmal gemerkt und die Schnittkonstelation ist komisch.


Also ich kann es mir gut vorstellen. An und für sich sind die Bremsscheiben ja, anders als beispielsweise auf der Tour-Magazin-Homepage geschrieben/zitiert, nicht messerscharf, aber wenn sie sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit drehen... Bei einem bloßen Sturz wird so ein Schnitt wohl eher nicht vorkommen, aber wenn man während der Fahrt mit dem Unterschenkel zu nah ans Rad eines anderen Fahrers kommt... Und so scheint es ja auch gewesen zu sein.
Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen, in deinem Beitrag im Leichtbauteileverkaufsthread den Bikemarkt-Link zu entfernen. Bei mir wurde deswegen schon einmal ein Beitrag dort gelöscht, obwohl alles andere vollständig beschrieben war...
Komisch nur, dass sowas dort gelöscht wird, nicht aber Teile, die nichts mit Leichtbau am Hut haben oder 50 Beiträge vom selben Benutzer, weil er's nicht hinkriegt, alle Teile in einen Post zu packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2016)

Done... merci fuer den Tip!  ist ja mal wieder voellig affig !


----------



## mete (14. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen, in deinem Beitrag im Leichtbauteileverkaufsthread den Bikemarkt-Link zu entfernen. Bei mir wurde deswegen schon einmal ein Beitrag dort gelöscht, obwohl alles andere vollständig beschrieben war...



Das liegt am Mod, der ist eine Witzfigur...mich hat er mal angemahnt, dass meine Bilder für die Darstellung auf mobilen Geräten zu groß seien, ich soll es ändern oder er löscht es. Er behauptet aber auch immer noch steif und fest, das LB-Forum wäre das einzige mit eigenem Verkaufsthread.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2016)

Hihi  Spassiger Typ.


----------



## daniel77 (14. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Das liegt am Mod, der ist eine Witzfigur...mich hat er mal angemahnt, dass meine Bilder für die Darstellung auf mobilen Geräten zu groß seien, ich soll es ändern oder er löscht es. Er behauptet aber auch immer noch steif und fest, das LB-Forum wäre das einzige mit eigenem Verkaufsthread.



Der Typ kommt aus meiner alten Heimatstadt und hat jahrelang eine Website betrieben auf der er GPS-tracks von völlig sinnfreien Touren im Habichtswald zum kostenpflichtigen Download angeboten hat.....

edit: tataa, gibt`s immer noch 
http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/kassel/habicht.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2016)

Deluxe!  Hmmm... er verkauft etwas und hat im Impressum kein Handelsregister usw drin? Ist das rechtlich sauber?


----------



## racingforlife (14. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Discs werden schon wieder kommen. Das Geschäft werden sich die Hersteller nicht entgehen lassen. Sobald das ganze Peloton auf Discs unterwegs ist, muss das der gewöhnliche Rennradfahrer auch. Ist so wie bei uns, mit 26 Zoll oder 2fach darfst du auch nicht mehr auf den Trail.




Glaube nicht mehr daran das sich Disc am RR durchsetzen wird. Weder die Profis noch das Tour-Forum will sie ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> noch das Tour-Forum will sie ;-)



finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das Für und Wider wird da genauso lebhaft "diskutiert", wie hier "darf man noch mit Umwerfer fahren" oder "ein Lenker MUSS mindestens 72 cm breit sein ... sonst erstickt man beim beim Bergauffahren". Na ja, weniger diskutiert, eher Weltbilder hinausposaunen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Glaube nicht mehr daran das sich Disc am RR durchsetzen wird. Weder die Profis noch das Tour-Forum will sie ;-)


Naja, die Leute im Tour-Forum haben oftmals aber auch einen ziemlich beschränkten Horizont.
Ich bin jedenfalls, obgleich es kein RR ist, restlos begeistert von den Scheibenbremsen am Slate. Die 785 bremst besser als die XTR am MTB...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2016)

Ich gebe meinen Disk Crosser auch nicht mehr her!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2016)

Ich würde auch noch das neben- und hintereinander Fahren verbieten, um's große KB gehört ein Bash, Speichenräder werden verbannt und entlang der Strecke darf es keine Bäume, Mauern, Leitplanken, Gräben und Kurven mit Radien unter 20m geben die nur mit maximal Schrittgeschwindigkeit durchfahren werden dürfen. 
An Seitenwind gefährdeten Streckenabschnitten sind Schutzwände aufzustellen. 
Auch lange Fingernägel und Münder ohne Zahnschutzleiste sind nicht mehr zulässig... man könnte ja Jemand damit verletzen. 
  ...ich finde es albern. 
...Protektorpflicht habe ich vergessen!

Ich bin gespannt wie die grün angehauchte Kurbel hält...
wobei die neue elektronische 2x11 XT auch sehr verlockend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> wobei die neue elektronische 2x11 XT auch sehr verlockend ist.



Was ist daran verlockend? Ich hoffe, die bleiben auf dem Kram sitzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Was ist daran verlockend? Ich hoffe, die bleiben auf dem Kram sitzen.


...leichtes verlegen der Strippen und bedienen an nur einem Knopf.


----------



## mete (14. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...leichtes verlegen der Strippen und bedienen an nur einem Knopf.



Es sind mindestens zwei Knöpfe und die tausend Kabel incl. Akku verlegen sich auch nicht leichter als bei einer mechanischen Schaltung. Warum soll man soetwas wollen, die guten mechanischen funktionieren doch inzwischen annähernd perfekt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2016)

...2 Taster oder ein Kippschalter   
Vielleicht spiele ich gern mit Servos, dazu noch die Möglichkeit sinnvolle Schaltlogik zu programmieren. 
So kann es nicht passieren das ich im Dunkeln mit total gekreuzten Kette umher fahre und es nicht merke.  
Es macht doch auch Spaß einen Kabelbaum zusammenzustricken.  ... mir als Modellbauer zumindest.


----------



## mete (14. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht spiele ich gern mit Servos, dazu noch die Möglichkeit sinnvolle Schaltlogik zu programmieren.



bei 1x11?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> bei 1x11?


Wenn ich Bezug zur Vyro nehme, meine ich bestimmt nicht 1x11   
...so ein kleines Servo an der Vyro könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen.


----------



## baloo (15. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Es sind mindestens zwei Knöpfe und die tausend Kabel incl. Akku verlegen sich auch nicht leichter als bei einer mechanischen Schaltung. Warum soll man soetwas wollen, die guten mechanischen funktionieren doch inzwischen annähernd perfekt?


Aber die Kabel verlegst du genau einmal, hingegen die Züge wechselst du mind. einmal pro Saison.
Finde die Stromschaltung auch top, nur der Preis ist bis jetzt noch unverschämt.


----------



## zett78 (15. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls, obgleich es kein RR ist, restlos begeistert von den Scheibenbremsen am Slate. Die 785 bremst besser als die XTR am MTB...



Unterschreibe ich auch!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2016)

Eiii hier ist das wahnsinns Sauwetter! Gestern war es noch echt schoen, heute Sintflut!!!
Ich denke jetzt echt druebern ach in Muensingen mit dem Hardtail zu starten. Keine Lust den halben Panzeruebungsplatz aus den Lagern pulen zu duerfen. Zumal ich auf der Strecke keinen wirklichen Fully Vorteil sehe. Waere nur gerne das Scalpel gefahren um es zu "Renn"-testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. April 2016)

Guten Morgen miteinander!

Ich sehe mittlerweile aus wie Quasimodo. Die Nebenhöhlenentzünding hat meine komplette eine Gesichtshälfte anschwellen lassen, sehe jetzt auch nur noch aus einem Auge. Seit 7 Tagen die Seuche, 7 Tage kein Sport. 

Wenigstens sind die jetzt Schmerzen einigermaßen erträglich, Birne ist aber total matsch.

Mal eine Frage, auch wenn ihr alle 1fach rumfahrt, weißjemand, ob man einen Shimano 11fach Umwerfer problemlos an einem 10fach Setup fahren kann?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2016)

Umwe...waaaas?  Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Ich bin auch den XX Umwerfer gefahren, als ich noch 2x9 gefahren bin.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Aber die Kabel verlegst du genau einmal, hingegen die Züge wechselst du mind. einmal pro Saison.
> Finde die Stromschaltung auch top, nur der Preis ist bis jetzt noch unverschämt.


Ich hab' jetzt beim Schwager gesehen, was man alles beachten muss und was eben jedes kleine Teil an Kohle kostet (hier geht's um die Ultegra Di2). Und dann sind die Teile verschiedener Generationen auch noch inkompatibel untereinander...
Darauf hätte ich nicht so viel Bock.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, auch wenn ihr alle 1fach rumfahrt, weißjemand, ob man einen Shimano 11fach Umwerfer problemlos an einem 10fach Setup fahren kann?



Dem Umwerfer sollte es relativ egal sein, wie viele Ritzel hinten vorhanden sind, würde ich sagen.


----------



## mete (15. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Aber die Kabel verlegst du genau einmal, hingegen die Züge wechselst du mind. einmal pro Saison.
> Finde die Stromschaltung auch top, nur der Preis ist bis jetzt noch unverschämt.



Mache ich zum Beispiel bei der Acros auch (theoretisch jedenfalls) und die Mär von der wartungsfreien Elektronik glaube ich mindestens seit Einführung derselben bei Automobilen nicht, von der ständigen Laderei, dem Zusatzgewicht und den unverschämten Ersatzteilpreisen mal abgesehen. Aber da sich wohl einige aus mir unverständlichen Gründen dafür begeistern können, wird es wohl so kommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. April 2016)

aber vielleicht haben sie ja was geändert. Geometrie des Umwerferkäfigs geändert da die neue Kette schmäler ist oder was weiß ich. Mete hat ja, glaube ich (Birne Matsch, vorsicht), mal eruzählt, dass man 11fach Shimano MTB und Rennrad Drivetrain auch irgendwie nicht mehr mischen kann.

und auch wenn es passt, muss es noch nicht unbedingt gut passen. Mmmm ... werde vielleicht einfach mal einen XT Umwerfer bestellen, so teuer ist der auch nicht und es ausprobieren. Die SRAm Umwerfer sind jedenfalls eine Zumutung


----------



## mete (15. April 2016)

Der 11-fach Käfig ist vermutlich etwas schmaler, könnte also in den Extremstellungen etwas eher schleifen, ansonsten sehe ich da aber auch keine Probleme, wenn die KB-Größen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. April 2016)

XT Umwerfer wird heute mal bestellt.

Als Notubes Kunde der ersten Stunde finde ich das ganz interessant. Besonders die Crest.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/14...-mountain-bike-rims-wider-lighter-and-stiffer


----------



## baloo (15. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Mache ich zum Beispiel bei der Acros auch (theoretisch jedenfalls) und die Mär von der wartungsfreien Elektronik glaube ich mindestens seit Einführung derselben bei Automobilen nicht, von der ständigen Laderei, dem Zusatzgewicht und den unverschämten Ersatzteilpreisen mal abgesehen. Aber da sich wohl einige aus mir unverständlichen Gründen dafür begeistern können, wird es wohl so kommen.


Ich bin selbst in der Automotive Leistungselektronik Entwicklung, in 99.9% aller Schadensfälle ist es nicht die Elektronik sondern eher das Problem, dass in den meisten Fällen obwohl noch voll funktionsfähig das Steuergerät mal pro forma ausgewechselt wird. Wir kriegen Elektroniken mit Fehlerbeschreibungen zurück wo du denkst oh Gott, dann bei der Analyse merkst du dass die HW eigentlich voll i.o ist, sondern der OEM durch unqualifiziertes Personal einfach mal die HW gewechselt hat! Denke mal dass bei den mech. Teilen dies sehr ähnlich sein wird. 
Wie du sicherlich aus eigener Erfahrung weisst, verdient man mit Ersatzteilen am meisten!


----------



## mete (15. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst in der Automotive Leistungselektronik Entwicklung, in 99.9% aller Schadensfälle ist es nicht die Elektronik sondern eher das Problem, dass in den meisten Fällen obwohl noch voll funktionsfähig das Steuergerät mal pro forma ausgewechselt wird. Wir kriegen Elektroniken mit Fehlerbeschreibungen zurück wo du denkst oh Gott, dann bei der Analyse merkst du dass die HW eigentlich voll i.o ist, sondern der OEM durch unqualifiziertes Personal einfach mal die HW gewechselt hat! Denke mal dass bei den mech. Teilen dies sehr ähnlich sein wird.
> Wie du sicherlich aus eigener Erfahrung weisst, verdient man mit Ersatzteilen am meisten!



Mag sein, wenn Autos im Bekanntenkreis ein Problem haben, ist es aber in der Regel ein elektronisches und dann wird es teuer. Ich sehe den Vorteil schlicht nicht. Synchronisation mit dem Umwerfer, schön, will ich aber gar nicht haben. Das Grundproblem ist hier, dass der Umwerfer schlicht langsamer schaltet, als das Schaltwerk und daher fahre ich bei kurzen und knackigen Rennen auch gern mal groß-groß anstatt vorn ständig zwischen den Gängen herumzuwühlen (das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich mir die Vyro geholt habe, denn die lässt sich unter Volllast schalten). Wenn im Schlamm oder bei Eis der Servo blockiert ist, geht mit Elektro gar nichts mehr, bei der Mechanik oder Hydraulik drücke ich einfach etwas stärker am Hebel oder trete mit dem Fuss gegen, das würde ich mir bei einem 200,- Umwerfer sicherlich sparen, denn der ist danach wohl Schrott. Die Elektronik kann also für meine Bedürfnisse überhaupt nichts besser, aber vieles schlechter. Eine nette Spielerei für Smartphone-Nerds, technisch in meinen Augen absolut unnötig. Wenn man denn wenigstens selbst an der Software herumprogrammieren und so Schaltschritte etc. selbst konfigurieren kann um 8/9/10/11/12-fach Shimano/Campagnolo etc. kompatibel zu sein, aber selbst das, der einzige wirkliche Vorteil gegenüber den fest indexierten mechanischen Lösungen, funktioniert nicht, denn dann könnte man ja nichts Neues mehr verkaufen.


----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2016)

Elektronik am Bike gibt`s ja schon etwas länger auch bei den Federelementen, auch hier ist der Nutzen m.M. nach eingeschränkt bzw. funktioniert ähnlich bis schlechter als bei bisher vorhandenen "mechanische" Systeme z.B. Speci Brain vs. Magura Elect.
Für mich gibt es momentan keinen zusätzlichen Nutzen den elektrischen Schaltung am Bike generiert, ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie @mete das die mechanischen Schaltungen mittlerweile auf einem solch hohen Niveau funktionieren, dass die Steigerungen nur noch im Promille-Bereich stattfinden. 
Elektronik am Bike generiert allerdings, genau wie Systemintegration, einen (monetären) Mehrwert für Händler und Hersteller, da die vorhandenen Systeme immer unübersichtlicher und inkompatibler werden.


----------



## baloo (15. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist hier, dass der Umwerfer schlicht langsamer schaltet, als das Schaltwerk und daher fahre ich bei kurzen und knackigen Rennen auch gern mal groß-groß anstatt vorn ständig zwischen den Gängen herumzuwühlen (das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich mir die Vyro geholt habe, denn die lässt sich unter Volllast schalten).



Du meinst die Syncroshift Funktion, die kannst du auch umkonfigurieren und ganz normal schalten (eben elektronisch) wie bei der mech. Schaltung, hast dann einfach zwei Hebel, vorausgesetzt du fährst > 1 vorne.

Mein Arbeitskollege hat vor ca. 15 Jahren für Campa die erste EPS mit entwickelt, kam damals nie auf den Markt, weil man wohl Lichtjahre dem Markt voraus war. Heute denke ich, ist Shimano für einige nur noch einige Jahre voraus, dann wird sich das etabliert haben. 
Ähnlich wie das mit den Federgabeln, den Fullys ,den Scheibenbremsen .... war.


----------



## mete (15. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Du meinst die Syncroshift Funktion, die kannst du auch umkonfigurieren und ganz normal schalten (eben elektronisch) wie bei der mech. Schaltung, hast dann einfach zwei Hebel, vorausgesetzt du fährst > 1 vorne.


 Schon klar, aber wozu brauche ich das dann? Das kann eine mechanische Schaltung auch und zwar günstiger und leichter. Mavic hatte damals auch schon eine elektronische Schaltung im Angebot, ist auch wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß der Marktanteil an Di2 im Rennradbereich nach 7 Jahren ist, ich behaupte ja, das kauft immer noch kaum einer....Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen haben klare Vorteile gegenüber den damaligen Systemen, Fullys werden heute zumindest im XC-Bereich auch kaum gefahren, obwohl sie Vorteile hätten, welchen spürbaren Mehrwert bietet mir die DI2? Was mache ich, wenn da mal etwas kapputt ist? Bei einer mechanischen Schaltung erkenne ich den Fehler sofort, an die Elektronik kommt man in der Regel erstens nicht ran und zweitens muss man da gehörig mehr Wissen und Werkzeug mitbringen oder eben wegschmeißen und neukaufen.


----------



## baloo (15. April 2016)

Da geb ich dir schon recht! In meinen Augen gewinnst du:
- Schaltungs convenience
- häufiges wechseln der Züge entfällt (bei viel Fahrern, für Ottonormal Biker sicherlich kein Argument).
Aber wie du geschrieben hast, bis dato noch völlig überbezahlt!

Ich hau jetzt ab für eine Woche ins Vinschgau! Judihui


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2016)

Braucht noch jemand einen Startplatz in Münsingen? Mit dem Hals brauch ich bei dem Wetter nicht starten! Dort scheiß! 3 Wochen latent Halsweh! Und ja, ich war beim doc 

Aber wenigstens gestern noch Urlaub klar gemacht nach sella ronda 1 Woche Familien hotel in Pfronten. Wenn die Kinderbetreuung was taugt nimm ich da auch mal 2 Tage ein Leihrad.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. April 2016)

jo, wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht für morgen ansehe, dann ist das alles nicht ganz so schlimm ... wobei, trotzdem Sche*§$

Bin immer noch von Sagan bei P-R begeistert. Während er elegant rüber springt (oder so ähnlich), sägt Chancellara alle hinter ihm weg:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/04/news/roubaix-madness-sagans-save-and-sky-crash_402144

Da sieht man bei Sagan den MTB Background, Bikebeherrschung hat er. Fährt außerdem die nächsten paar Wochen MTB Rennen in AT und CZ. Der direkte Vergleich zu Schurter/Absalon wäre interessant, aber ich glaube, dass sind keine größeren Rennen.


----------



## Till_Mann (16. April 2016)

@nopain-nogain gute Besserung! Ich hatte das mehr oder weniger den ganzen Winter und kann dich voll verstehen. So ein ständiges Gefühl weder richtig gesund noch richtig krank zu sein ist einfach eklig. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich jetzt immer noch am Grundlage fahren bin.

Ich hab mich gestern dazu breit schalgen lassen einen Tag vor meinem ersten CC Rennen die Saison (Swiss Bike Cup Solothurn) mein erstes Rennradrennen überhaupt zu fahren. Also dann Samstag die kleinste mögliche Distanz (34 km) bei der Berner Rundfahrt, bzw. Seeland Classic als Amateur, warmfahren und Sonntag dann CC Rennen. Bin mal gespannt, hauptsache heil aus der Nummer am Samstag rauskommen.

Zu Sagan muss ich dir absolut Recht geben, er ist einfach die Attraktion bei jedem RR Rennen das er fährt. So Momente wie die letzte Abfahrt bei der WM letztes Jahr, wo er in den Kurven allein durch seine Fahrtechnik die entscheidenen Meter rausfährt sind einfach klasse. Und vielseitig ist er noch dazu. Guter Abfahrer, Sprinter und in Flandern hat er am Ende noch ein passablen Zeitfahrer abgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2016)

Ja, ich versuch jetzt mal 3 Tage die Fuesse still zu halten und hoffe das ich die Seuche dann echt los werde 

Sagan kann es wirklich


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. April 2016)

was steht bei die nach Münsingen an?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2016)

Naechsten Sonntag ist Hausach geplant und danach Singen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Mavic hatte damals auch schon eine elektronische Schaltung im Angebot, ist auch wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.


Die hatte der Schwager vor der Ultegra Di2 ebenfalls. Ziemlicher Murks. Vor allem hatte die Mektronic den hässlichsten Umwerferschalthebel aller Zeiten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2016)

Doofe Frage: hat von euch noch jemand ein Sram 9x Schaltwerk rumliegen, das er nicht mehr braucht? Wollte das Bike meiner Frau sauber mit Sram aufbauen und musste feststellen, das ich kein 9x Sram mehr im Keller hab. Schalthebel hab ich genug.
Sonst muss ich die XT Schalthebel mit dem SLX wieder montieren. Bremse wird wohl eine 7er Elixir. Ich hab nicht gerne 2 verschiedene Systeme im Keller (Avid und Shimano).


----------



## racingforlife (16. April 2016)

Bezüglich X9 könnte ich noch eins haben.

Könnte mich mal einer der 650b/27,5" Fahrer per PM Kontaktieren. Brauche mal etwas Input und will hier nicht dem Thread zu müllen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. April 2016)

Du kannst ja erstmal sagen, was du willst


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2016)

Da passt mehr Luft als beim 26" in die Reifen  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (17. April 2016)

Vor ein paar Tagen ist die Vyro endlich gekommen, ausgepackt habe ich sie heute mal, hier alles was im Karton war (bis auf den roten BB30-Adapter). Ich könnte schwören, dass immer die Mitlieferung eines Ersatzsegmentes versprochen war, ist nicht dabei, dafür ein Bashguard. Nunja, einige Teile an der Ansteuerung sehen tatsächlich etwas zierlich aus, mal sehen, wie sich das Ding schlägt. Die Reba ist auch da, leider passt das Grün nicht zu dem am F29, daher werde ich se wohl erst einmal nicht verbauen. Hat jemand eine weiße übrig? Heute übrigens die 100. Trainingseinheit in diesem Jahr gefahren, sehe ich gerade .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2016)

Ich wuerde meine tauschen... nur wuerde ich das Innenleben gerne behalten. Zumindest den Xloc. Aber wenn du willst koenne wir ja tauschen. Jeder schraubt seine Daempfungseinheit raus... aber sie ist halt schwarz...


----------



## mete (18. April 2016)

Danke für's Angebot, aber die Gabel sollte weiß sein, die grüne würde ich auch gern behalten, kann man vieleicht noch einmal gebrauchen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2016)

Ja, war nur ne Schnaps Idee. Die Schwarze passt schon ganz gut und ich denk der Schaft wird dir auch zu kurz sein (Zaboo 105mm Steuerrohr vs F29 mit 137mm).


----------



## mete (18. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, war nur ne Schnaps Idee. Die Schwarze passt schon ganz gut und ich denk der Schaft wird dir auch zu kurz sein (Zaboo 105mm Steuerrohr vs F29 mit 137mm).



Bei der Schaftlänge wären 170mm ausreichend, da ich ja den FSA-20°-Vorbau habe, aber schwarz passt leider nicht so gut. Die Reba baut halt zusätzlich auch recht hoch im Vergleich zur Lefty, ich muss mir mal überlegen, ob das überhaupt gut ginge. Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Airshaft für 80mm Federweg?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2016)

ja, habe ich hier liegen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

mal eine Frage in die Runde, quasi zum Gedankenanregen für mich

Mein HT Rahmen macht mir Sorgen, habe da Blödsinn gemacht, überlege mir einen neuen anzuschaffen.

Ich habe etwas "spezielle" Körpermaße, die Größenauswahl eines großen Versenders sagt mir z.B. "überprüfe deine Eingaben, die Angaben scheinen falsch zu sein". 

Der momentane Trend zu immer längeren Oberrohren macht mir zu schaffen.

Nun denn, bei der Rahmengröße hänge ich eben genau zwischen zwei Größen. Ich würde gerne die kleinere nehmen, würde aber dann gerne den Radstand (wenn es auch nur 0.5 cm sind) über eine 51mm verlängern. Da der Rahmen einen 69.5° HA hat, würde ich den (angeblichen) Zugewinn an "Agilität" durch den größeren Gabeloffset begrüßen.

Was meint ihr, zu simpel gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2016)

Uiii... viel Theorie. Ich muss das immer ausprobieren. Wobei ich aber auch (bis auf den Sitzwinkel) da voellig unempfindlich bin. 
Ich bin im selben Hardtail Rahmen schon 0mm, 80mm,100mm und 110mm Federweg gefahren. Ich denk die Geometrie war bei mindestens einer Konfiguration sicher nicht mehr so, wie es der Entwickler sich gedacht hat


----------



## maddda (19. April 2016)

Hä? Du wünscht dir mehr Agilität und willst das erreichen, indem du den Radstand um 5mm verlängerst? Da wird doch die Fuhre nur ruhiger...nach dem Motto Länge läuft...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2016)

Neee Agilitaet durch Offset... nur bewirkt der zusaetzlich noch den laengeren Radstand.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

vermutlich kann man es nur "ausprobieren". allerdings recht teuer, da zum Rahmen ja dann auch noch einen neue Gabel gebraucht wird. Mmmm ... 2016 ist ein kompliziertes Jahr zum Rahmenshoppen. Verstehe schon, warum die Verkaufszahlen so eingebrochen sind. Warten auf einen Boost-Rahmen oder doch mit dem ganzen Familienfuhrpark kompatibel bleiben? Usw. usw.


----------



## mete (19. April 2016)

Ich würde lieber nach einem Rahmen mit möglichst kurzen Kettenstreben suchen, das bringt imho mehr als eine kurze Front und macht das Rad in schnellen Passagen auch nicht so "zappelig".


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

Kettenstreben sind mit 427 schon recht kurz und unterscheiden sich auch nicht bei den beiden Rahmengrößen. Durch das größere Offset der Gabel wird die Front aber auch länger. Der kleinere Rahmen ist ist etwas zu kurz und der größere etwas zu lang für mich.

Habe mal ein wenig mit CAD rumgespielt. Was ganz interessant ist, das Offset hat eigentlich nur einen Einfluß auf den Radstand. Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## mete (19. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe mal ein wenig mit CAD rumgespielt. Was ganz interessant ist, das Offset hat eigentlich nur einen Einfluß auf den Radstand. Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich eigentlich gar nicht.



Am Winkel kann und soll sich auch nichts ändern, was sich ändert ist der Nachlauf der Gabel. Mehr Nachlauf heißt stabileres aber eben auch trägeres Lenkverhalten. Durch ein größeres Offset der Gabel (nach vorn) wird der Nachlauf dabei kleiner. Langes OR ist doch kein Problem, gibt ja Vorbauten bis 0mm "Länge" .


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

ja, die Theorie zum Nachlauf ist mir klar. Nur "erfährt" man den auch in der Praxis?


----------



## mete (19. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ja, die Theorie zum Nachlauf ist mir klar. Nur "erfährt" man den auch in der Praxis?



Keine Ahnung, das Offset bei den meisten Federgabeln ist ja annähernd gleich, bei Lenkwinkeln gibt es deutlich mehr Auswahl. Gary Fisher (Trek) hatte mit der G2-Geometrie mal 7mm oder 8mm mehr Offset an RS-Gabeln, aber es rentiert sich wahrscheinlich einfach nicht, hier zig verschiedene Modelle anzubieten, also verkauft man einfach weiter "nur" Gabeln mit um die 45mm Offset.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

RS bietet die meisten seiner Gabeln mit 46 und 51 mm Offset an. V.a. aber die Reba, welche für mich in Frage käme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (19. April 2016)

Ich bezweifle ja, dass man bei 5mm irgendetwas merkt, da ist wahrscheinlich bedeutender, mit wieviel Sag die Gabel gefahren wird. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren .


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

Sag ist ja für einen Fahrer immer konstant, von daher ändert sich nichts.

Meine 29er Erfahrung fing mit 72° HA an. Dann zu 71° über 70.5° zu den jetzigen 70°. Die anderen Geometrieaspekte haben sich bei den Rahmen nicht so unterschieden. Selbst 70.5 zu 70 war für mich deutlich "erspürbar" und gab dem Bike einen anderen Charakter. Von daher kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das 0.5 cm eventuell einen Einfluß haben.

Und im www findet man auch wieder das komplette Spektrum an Meinungen ... wie immer.


----------



## mete (19. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sag ist ja für einen Fahrer immer konstant, von daher ändert sich nichts.


Bei mir ist er alles andere als konstant, je nachdem, wie ich auf dem Rad sitze und wie ich ihn vorher eingestellt habe. Bei 100mm Federweg spielt es dann halt schon eine Rolle, ob man mit 20% oder mit 40% Sag unterwegs ist. 0,5° Lenkwinkelunterschied kann man auch leicht erzeugen, indem man vorn einen anderen Reifen fährt als hinten, oder mehr oder weniger Druck als sonst oder wie auch immer, auf einzelne Geometriewerte würde ich da, vor allem wenn es um Zehntel geht, nicht viel geben, meist ist es die Summe an Unterschieden, die es "erspürbar" macht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2016)

Mal schaun'g, ob die beiden Damen damit klar kommen


----------



## baloo (19. April 2016)

Grüsse aus dem Südtriol, heute 26C, war das schön !!


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. April 2016)

Wirklich gut

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/04/19...leurs-front-derailleur-re-purposing-division/

*Achtung: Viewer discretion advised. Die Jungs tragen teilweise keine Helme. Alle Sicherheitsbeauftragte des Forums bitte tief Luft holen *


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2016)

Hab' bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gerade eine Suchanzeige mit interessantem Bild gefunden


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2016)

5x (30“ all out und 2:30' Threshold) ... jetzt erstmal kotzen!
Scheiss chili con carne... oder war der letzte Kaffee schlecht?!?


----------



## Crimson_ (20. April 2016)

Wenn ich direkt vorm Training einen Kaffee  ziehe geht mir der Puls am ersten Anstieg auch direkt auf 190.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2016)

Er lebt!!! 

Puls war nicht das Problem. Eher latent übersäuerter Magen und die ganze zeit kurz vor kotzen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (20. April 2016)

war heute morgen nach 2x5x30" auch kurz vorm überlaufen.. aber hab das frühstück drin behalten


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> chili con carne


hätte gedacht man bekommt dadurch einen extra antrieb.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2016)

Irgendwie nicht...Aber die Werte waren ok.


----------



## mete (20. April 2016)

Bin heute 4x4' VO2Max gefahren, Trainingsziel für dieses Jahr erreicht, jetzt kann ich relaxen .


----------



## maddda (21. April 2016)

Morgen! Was ein gebrauchter Tag gestern. Hatte ja vor einigen Tagen mir zwei Leberflecken entfernen lassen. Befund kam gestern...Positiv Zum Glück noch im ersten Stadium...Der mist wird dann am Mittwoch noch etwas großflächiger weggeschnitten...war aber wie gesagt zum glück noch ziemlich klein.  Also kein größerer Eingriff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2016)

Hatte meine Frau an der Wade auch... sie war ... weniger entspannt. Ist aber alles in Ordnung soweit.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. April 2016)

Bei meinem Onkel ist gerade so ein Teil bösartig geworden: Hautkrebs. Auf der Nase. Die haben sie jetzt gerade noch retten können. War eine anstrengende Therapie im Krankenhaus.


----------



## maddda (21. April 2016)

Naja Hautkrebs isses ja bei mir auch.... Krempel wird jez drumrum zur sicherheit weggeschnitten und fertig is die Laube. Ich mach mir da jez keinen Stress...Hab ich keine Zeit für Setz mich jez gleich erstmal aufs Motorrad...heute habbich pause. Morgen vorbelastung und Samstag dann Marathon


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. April 2016)

.


----------



## Gunnar98 (21. April 2016)

Weiß nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin....

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Satz Reifen für mein Norco Revolver 29. Aktuell fahre ich Rocket Ron in 2,25 Snakeskin. Mit diesen bin ich allerdings überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Durchschläge habe ich dauernd und jetzt in einem Monat 3 Platten und mehrere Risse/Löcher in der Lauffläche. Mein Gewicht liegt bei 75kg, sollte also noch im Rahmen sein.

Kennt in dem Bereich jemand was mit vergleichbarem Grip und um 630 Gramm? Schon mal jemand einen Maxxis Beaver im Trockenen gefahren?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2016)

Erstens: WATT? Wer bist du denn??? Hier stellt man sich vor.

Zweitens: zu deiner Frage (ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen). Entweder runter von der DH Strecke oder lern fahren!!! 

Aber jetzt ohne Scherz zum konstruktiven Teil: was machst du das du den Reifen so schlachtest? Snakeskin ist normal sowas von Panzer! Durchschlaege? Faehrst du etwa mit Schlauch? Dann fahr mal Tubless mit Milch. Gerade auf den Crest ist das Kinder einfach. 
Ich wiege 80kg und fahre zum Teil auch ziemlich grop auf recht spassigen Trails. Einen normalen Evo bekomme ich auch mal put... aber die einen NobiNick in der Snakeskin hab ich noch net kaput bekommen.
Und zum Thema Milch oder Schlauch: ich hatte hier auf so einem "lustigen" Trail (fieser Wurzelteppich) haette ich frueher eine Kiste Schlaueche deponieren koennen. Seit ich schlauchlos fahre hab ich keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Gunnar98 (21. April 2016)

Ist natürlich schlauchlos! Bin eigentlich auf normalen Trails unterwegs. Klar da sind auch Stufen und kleine Sprünge dabei, aber ich fahre eigentlich ziemlich sauber. Zumindest hatte ich vorher mit einem Bmc Teamelite und Onza Canis keinerlei Probleme. Denke, was ich fahre ist noch lange nicht so schlimm wie ein XC-Weltcup. Habe halt auch im Moment ein schlechtes Bild von Schwalbe, selbst die Super Gravity Karkasse scheint auf dem Enduro nichts zu taugen, aber das ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## BENDERR (21. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Erstens: WATT? Wer bist du denn??? Hier stellt man sich vor.
> 
> Zweitens: zu deiner Frage (ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen). Entweder runter von der DH Strecke oder lern fahren!!!
> 
> ...



An die Stelle erinnere ich mich noch.. hab da mein Multitool verloren, wo du noch gesagt hast, pass auf sonst isses weg


----------



## maddda (21. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Erstens: WATT? Wer bist du denn??? Hier stellt man sich vor.
> 
> Zweitens: zu deiner Frage (ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen). Entweder runter von der DH Strecke oder lern fahren!!!
> 
> ...


Genau erstmal vorstellen!!!!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. April 2016)

Heute das erste Mal seit 2.5 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad. Hab mal lieber eine ärztliche Betreuung mitgenommen. Mmmm ... der Puls fährt schon noch ziemlich Achterbahn und fit fühlen ist irgendwie anders. Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2016)

Mach langsam und übertreibe es net.
Ich hab heute das scalpel für Sonntag fertig gemacht. 10,3kg fix und fertig 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2016)

Wenn man zwei Tage vor dem ersten Rennen noch Intervalle fährt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Habe ich gerade entdeckt und schnell noch einen anderen Novatec Freilauf eingebaut. Leider läuft der überhaupt nicht rund und ich hoffe ich komme damit morgen durchs Rennen...


----------



## Falco (22. April 2016)

Normal, davon hab ich 3 

Der XD Freilauf ist besser, da sind die Klinken zwar winzig, aber es ist genug Fleich für den Zylinder da. Den gibt es in Stahl und Alu, die Alu Version reicht von der Haltbarkeit aus.

Beim kauf eines neuen aufpassen das man die alte Version nimmt, Novatec hat das Problem schon vor Jahren erkannt und eine Nabe mit größeren Freilauf konstruiert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2016)

Wo fährst du?


----------



## maddda (22. April 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wenn man zwei Tage vor dem ersten Rennen noch Intervalle fährt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kagge! Passiert-.- Wird schon schiefgehen morgen


----------



## Crimson_ (22. April 2016)

Habe bis jetzt nur den Freilauf für die D772Sb gefunden und nichts für die D712Sb (ohne XD).

Morgen ist Sundern angesagt. Es soll endlich mal für die Top10 reichen oder AK Podium wäre auch ganz nett. Beides letztes Jahr um einen Platz verfehlt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2016)

Hau rein! So gut stehen meine Chancen Sonntag nicht...wobei die ganz großen Kaliber ja in Australien fahren...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2016)

Guten Morgen ihr Vorbelasteten,  Gesundwerdenden, Materialvernichtenden, Kaufwütigen Biker.    ... mir geht's soweit gut, habe nur zur Zeit viel um die Ohren.













...hoffentlich regnet es nachher nicht wenn ich Feierabend habe. Dann wird gemischt und Beton gemacht.  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2016)

Was baust du? sieht gut aus.

Heute beim Vorbelastung fahren:









Direkt anschliesend hat es mit pissen angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. April 2016)

Ich wollte morgen eigentlich auch mein erstes Rennen in diesem Jahr fahren...leider hat mich irgendetwas erwischt, aber wenigstens soll das Wetter morgen eh richtig scheiße werden, also nur halb so schlimm. Habe heute daher mal in einer lockeren Runde den Trainingshaufen nach den Umbaumaßnahmen ausprobiert, die Reba geht echt gut, da brauche ich gar keine Lefty mehr .


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. April 2016)

Und wie schaltet sich das "Ding"??? Hat die gabel noch 120mm?


----------



## mete (23. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wie schaltet sich das "Ding"???


Schaltet sich super, kann man nicht anders sagen. Selbst wenn der PM 800W berghoch anzeigt, kann man problemlos hin und herschalten, macht richtig Spaß. Leider hat es die erste Ausfahrt aber nicht überlebt, ist aber nur ein Kleinteil und ich gehe auch von einem Fabrikationsfehler aus.



> Hat die gabel noch 120mm?



Jupp, fahre sie aber mit 40% Sag.


----------



## Till_Mann (23. April 2016)

Schönes Haus im Grünen, Comfortbiker!

Kurze Fragen an die 1-fach Fraktion: Ich fahre aktuell ein 34er auf der X0 mit Spider. Überlege aber mir noch was kleineres zuzulegen, da das 34er gerade hier in der Schweiz nicht geeigent ist um mal entspannter den Berg hochzufahren. - Beim Spider bleiben für das schnellere Wechseln? - Wenn direct mount, welcher nicht SRAM Anbieter taugt von der Qualität/Haltbarkeit? RaceFace, absolute Black,... - 32er ginge ja mit der selben Kette gerade so noch, macht aber nur ein "halben" Gang aus. Bringt das dann gefühlt wirklich was? (Renneinsatz CC und Marathon unter 2h, also nichts wo ich ein 28er oder so bräuchte)

P.S.: Viel Erfolg an alle die morgen Rennen fahren!
Ich bin leider mit Knieproblemen an die Couch gefesselt, aber die schlechte Laune erspare ich euch jetzt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2016)

Gestern wieder etwas gebastelt und heute unterwegs gewesen...





Vorne 27,5 und hinten 26 Zoll


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. April 2016)

Fällt in der Perspektive kaum auf.

Ich wurde heute 23. im Hausacher Lizenz Rennen.lief ganz ok. Die Startphase war mit zu schnell, aber dann lief es ganz ok. Hat auch richtig spass gemacht, 1,5h voll Anschlag knallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. April 2016)

Heute Morgen Schneeräumen gewesen, da hat es doch so 15-20cm runtergelassen. Gestern 4 h im Keller auf der Rolle, ganz gemütlich Weltcup und Lüttich-B-Lüttich (war das fad) angeschaut. Geht so langsam wieder aufwärts.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2016)

Weltcup hab ich gestern Morgen im Bett geschaut, als ich dem kleinen die Falsche gegeben hab 

Geschneit hat es hier auch... beim warmfahren kamen zum Teil schon flocken. Ich dachte ich spinn! Aber dann hatten wir Gott sei dank noch ein 2h Sonnen Zeitfenster genau ueber das Rennen 




(Kampf um den "nicht letzten Platz" )


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. April 2016)

he he, sogar mit "Rock Garden" 

habe mir gerade die Ergebnisliste vom Münchner XC Rennen angeschaut. War am Samstag im Olympiapark. Ist Teil der Ritchey Challenge, was eigentlich nur Marathons sind. Interessant, komplett andere Namen unter den Top 20, wie man sonst immer so sieht. Scheint schon eine andere Belastung zu sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2016)

OJA! Das ist es! MArathon kannst du mal ein paar Minuten bis eine Stunde einen Leistungsbereich fahren... XC ist 100% On/Off


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer   
...rechnerisch 9t Baumaterial bewegt, gefühlt das doppelte   
Aber die Mauer steht zum großem Teil. 
Sascha, das große eckige Beet ist eine Pflanzenkläranlage die wir vor Jahren gebaut haben. Darin wächst Schilf was zur Belüftung und Reinigung des vorgereingten Abwassers dient. Klappt wunderbar und braucht relativ wenig Pflege. 




...übriges kann ich deine Bilder nicht mehr öffnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2016)

Sieht nach Arbeit aus. 

bilder hats du auf Strava eh schon gesehen


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. April 2016)

Gut gut  Wäre auch gern gefahren.
Diese Woche gehts wohl nicht mehr aufs Rad. Hat mich komplett zerhauen. Liege schon seit Freitag.
Den Bürojob interessiert das ja leider nicht.

ich kann kein einziges Bild sehen. Liegt bei mir am Browser?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2016)

Die sind von google Foto rueber gelinkt. Das geht sogar hier @ work durch die Firewall... komisch.


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. April 2016)

Bin mit Chrome und meinem Konto eingeloggt. kp
Aber hab sie ja auf FB gesehen 

Dann musst du auch zum Bomb-Trails-Race nach IGB kommen!
Das wird so ähnlich ausschauen. 

Mit dem Freilauf hat sich geklärt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2016)

An dem Datum war irgend was anderes... auserdem fahre ich fuer XC nicht mehr durch ganz Deutschland  
Ich fahre XC ja nur noch just4fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. April 2016)

Kurzer Bericht zum Marathon in Sundern:
1) Es war sehr kalt - runde 3°C - und zum Glück nicht nass.
2) Mein Freilauf hat nicht wie ein Freillauf funktioniert, bei ordentlich Schwung hat sich die Kurbel einfach weiter gedreht.
3) Die Geschwindigkeit des Führungsfahrzeugs und das Verhalten einiger auf dem Asphaltstück sind mehr als fragwürdig.
4) Diesmal hat es Philipp erwischt bei 40-50km/h ist ihm die Straße ausgegangen (worden) und er in den Straßengraben. Soweit ich weiß nur einige Schürfungen, blaue Flecke und eine richtig dicke Lippe. Er ist das Rennen in 2:08h zu Ende gefahren! - Platz 29 (AK12)
5) Ich hatte ganz gute Beine, das Material hat gehalten und ich konnte so ziemlich alles und jeden am Berg stehen lassen
6) Gemischte Gefühle: über eine Minute schneller als im Vorjahr bei ähnlicher Siegerzeit - trotzdem +8 Plätze nach Hinten: 2:02h Platz 19 (AK10)


----------



## Phippsy (25. April 2016)

Mahlzeit.

Ich nutze mal das Montagstief um mich hier vorzustellen, nachdem ich hin und wieder schon meinen Senf dazu gegeben hab.

Ich bin Philipp, komme aus Hagen. Mit dem Bike bin ich seit gut anderthalb Jahren unterwegs.
Ich studiere Physik in Dortmund, deswegen ging bis zu den Semesterferien bei mir ganz wenig Radfahren. In den Ferien hab ich mir dann noch den Rahmen gebrochen. War daraufhin dann viel mit dem RR unterwegs. Eigentlich hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass ich mein Bike bis zum Trainingsrennen in Wetter wieder haben würde, aber pustekuchen, ich warte immer noch. In Wetter bin ich dann auf einem geliehenen 26er gestartet, das ich am Tag vorher noch fit machen musste. Mit dem bin ich aber auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen. Letzten Donnerstag kamen dann die letzten Teile für das bitter nötige Ersatzrad, das ich zwar auch erst einen Tag vor Sundern zum ersten Mal gefahren bin, da war aber trotz Starrgabel das vertraute 29er Gefühl wieder da. 
In Sundern bin ich mittel gefahren, das lief dann wie angedacht, obwohl ich tempomäßig zwischen den beiden Verpflegungen eingeschlafen bin. Die Strecke fand ich super, das Wetter hat mir keine Probleme bereitet (CTFHärte), Starrgabel beim nächsten Marathon wieder.


----------



## baloo (26. April 2016)

Einfach nur cool!
Siegesfeier


----------



## maddda (26. April 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kurzer Bericht zum Marathon in Sundern:
> 1) Es war sehr kalt - runde 3°C - und zum Glück nicht nass.
> 2) Mein Freilauf hat nicht wie ein Freillauf funktioniert, bei ordentlich Schwung hat sich die Kurbel einfach weiter gedreht.
> 3) Die Geschwindigkeit des Führungsfahrzeugs und das Verhalten einiger auf dem Asphaltstück sind mehr als fragwürdig.
> ...


Der Lippe gehts wieder gut Rennbericht kommt denke ich heute im Laufe des Tages. Da scheint wohl eine große Gruppe in der AK Herren zusammen gefahren zu sein.

Nen Novatecfreilauf ohne Lager hab ich hier noch rumfliegen? HIlft dir das was? Kannste haben wenn du brauchst...fliegt hier nur rum. Hab nemmich keine Novatecnaben mehr...

Darf jetzt gleich erstmal ins KH zum vorgespräch....Morgen wird der Melanomrest entfernt. JEz muss ich denen nur noch verklickern, dass mir Kosmetik an den Stellen Wumpe is und die das ordentlich verschließen sollen, damit ich keine großartige Pause aufgebrummt bekomme


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2016)

Ich mache jetzt wieder Pause. Das nächste Rennen ist erst am 04./05. Juni. Also Alfsee 24h.

Großzügig mit der Fleckenschere, hm?
Das mit dem Freilauf ist ne Idee, die Lager sind ja noch da


----------



## baloo (26. April 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Der Lippe gehts wieder gut Rennbericht kommt denke ich heute im Laufe des Tages. Da scheint wohl eine große Gruppe in der AK Herren zusammen gefahren zu sein.
> 
> Nen Novatecfreilauf ohne Lager hab ich hier noch rumfliegen? HIlft dir das was? Kannste haben wenn du brauchst...fliegt hier nur rum. Hab nemmich keine Novatecnaben mehr...
> 
> Darf jetzt gleich erstmal ins KH zum vorgespräch....Morgen wird der Melanomrest entfernt. JEz muss ich denen nur noch verklickern, dass mir Kosmetik an den Stellen Wumpe is und die das ordentlich verschließen sollen, damit ich keine großartige Pause aufgebrummt bekomme


Viel Glück und schon jetzt gute Besserung!


----------



## maddda (26. April 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ich mache jetzt wieder Pause. Das nächste Rennen ist erst am 04./05. Juni. Also Alfsee 24h.
> 
> Großzügig mit der Fleckenschere, hm?
> Das mit dem Freilauf ist ne Idee, die Lager sind ja noch da


Schick mir mal ne Adresse wo du den hinhaben willst Bei der nächsten RUnde bekomm ich dann nen Kaffee von dir


baloo schrieb:


> Viel Glück und schon jetzt gute Besserung!


Danke


----------



## maddda (26. April 2016)

So zurück vom Vorgespäch. 1-2Tage Pause mehr is net nötig, also alles gutMelanom ist überigens in Situ, also oberflächlich und hat so keinen KOntakt zu Blutbahn usw. Sprich dass der Krebs streut ist auch unwahrscheinlich. Das hat mich dann heute doch sehr beruhigt.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Ich nutze mal das Montagstief um mich hier vorzustellen, nachdem ich hin und wieder schon meinen Senf dazu gegeben hab.
> 
> ...


Sind wir vielleicht schon mal beim Unisport zusammen gefahren? 

@ Philipp: ich schreib dir mal ne Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (26. April 2016)

Bezweifel ich. War letzte Woche zum ersten mal bei der RRRunde


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2016)

Achso. Ich war letztes Jahr bei der RR Truppe und davor bei den MTBlern.  Habe es aber hauptsächlich genutzt um neue Strecken und Routen kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Phippsy (26. April 2016)

Und dieses Jahr?


----------



## Crimson_ (26. April 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt trainiere ich lieber sinnvoll, als nur viel Zeit bei Puls 110 zu verbringen.
Ich habe mir dieses Jahr nicht mal eine Sportkarte geholt.


----------



## maddda (27. April 2016)

Morgen! Uff war das früh heute... Um halb 8 schon Intervalle gefahren. Jez sitze ich im KH und warte aufs schnibbeln




Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt trainiere ich lieber sinnvoll, als nur viel Zeit bei Puls 110 zu verbringen.
> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr nicht mal eine Sportkarte geholt.


Aus diesem Grund hab ich über den Unisport nie wirklich ernsthaft nachgedacht...


----------



## Phippsy (27. April 2016)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt trainiere ich lieber sinnvoll, als nur viel Zeit bei Puls 110 zu verbringen.
> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr nicht mal eine Sportkarte geholt.



Für hin und wieder wird's taugen, vor allem weil bei mir noch mind. 50km Weg dazukommen.
Heute, wo ich wegen des Streiks nüchtern hergefahren bin, lassen sies wegen des Wetters ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2016)

Spielzeug!






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (27. April 2016)

oha! für deine frau? was ist das fürn rahmen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2016)

Ja wird der 29er für mein weibe 
Heute nur kurz zusammen gesteckt und geschaut ob ich alles da hab um ihn morgen zusammen zu bauen :




Vorbau Länge und sattelstützenauszug müssten passen. 

Ach ja, ist der actionsports Alu. 2 Wochen ging es bis er gepulvert war!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. April 2016)

Für die Gabel würde ich dich an ihrer Stelle verlassen, Kinder hin oder her...


----------



## mete (28. April 2016)

Der Rahmen ist aber ganz schick, nur der Knick im Sitzrohr muss doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Will sie keine Federgabel?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2016)

Sie fährt nur Straße und Radwege...sie findet sie geil.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (28. April 2016)

Kommt mir irgedwie bekannt vor!


----------



## maddda (28. April 2016)

Mittach. Seit gestern fehlen mir Stücke vom Schienbein und Hintern. Is aber alles gut gelaufen. Hat mich nur gewundert wie ein Hintern so bluten kann Heute is Pause angesagt... Werde mal versuchen so wenig wie möglich zu sitzen. Ideal wären Stühle in Radsattelform, weil die Wunde etwas seitlich ist. Deswegen hab ich auch Radfahrfreigabe


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2016)

Dann mal gute Besserung und übertreib es nicht! 

Weibes rad mal zusammen gebaut:







Leitungen muss ich noch kürzen, aber sie findet es gut 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. April 2016)

dachte ich mir doch, wenn die Reifen mal dran sind, schaut die Gabel gar nicht mehr so wuchtig aus.
Frage mich, ob es wo noch einen grünen Farbklecks braucht. Sattelklemme?

Wie groß ist denn deine Frau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (29. April 2016)

Moin Jungs
hau jetzt dann ab nach Riva, morgen Mara - Grande. Hab eine nette Begleitung dabei! Mehr dann nach dem Rennen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen   
...maximale Erfolge und viel Spaß! Vielleicht triffst du noch den Schweizer Jens mit seiner Frau, die sind auch gerade da unten. 

Passt doch, das Damenrad  










...die Flasche ist ev. zu viel. 
Was wiegt es?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2016)

Gewicht muss ich noch wiegen. Flaschenhalter kommt ein klassischer Alu Halter dran. Sie ist 1,70m gross.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. April 2016)

ist das dann ein S oder M Rahmen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. April 2016)

und Gabel passt echt, je öfter ich drauf sehe. Sattelrohr geschwungen, Gabel geschwungen. Passt gut zusammen. Grün ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber etwas Individualität muss ja auch sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2016)

Ist der M Rahmen. Der S waere zu kurz geworden. Ist jetzt schon ein 100er Vorbau dran. Sie hatte die Wahl: Gabel in Orange oder Gruen


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2016)

Grün ist perfekt   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (29. April 2016)

Für meine Frau, musste ich sowas kaufen:


----------



## baloo (29. April 2016)

dazu noch ein Körbchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Für meine Frau, musste ich sowas kaufen:
> Anhang anzeigen 488434


Wie heißen die Windschattenspender auf der Rennbahn ?  ...so kannst du ordentlich bei gemeinsamen Ausfahrten an ihrem Hinterrad lutschen.  Und den Proviant bekommst du auch noch transportiert.   

...ich war's


----------



## BENDERR (29. April 2016)

Dernies


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. April 2016)

war heute Morgen mit meiner Frau entspannt 90 min Panorama Wanderwege dahin rollen. Weiter oben liegt Schnee. War aber auch sehr nett.

Kann von Euch jemand etwas zur Lautstärke der aktuellen DT 240 sagen. Immer noch so, wie die alten Hügi. Gibt ja Videos, aber da weiß ich dann auch nicht, ob die aktuell sind oder wie das draußen in der Realität ist.

Hätte mir die 240er für den LRS meiner Frau gedacht, nur steht sie nicht so auf "Sportauspuff-Tuning-Sound".


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> war heute Morgen mit meiner Frau entspannt 90 min Panorama Wanderwege dahin rollen. Weiter oben liegt Schnee. War aber auch sehr nett.
> 
> Kann von Euch jemand etwas zur Lautstärke der aktuellen DT 240 sagen. Immer noch so, wie die alten Hügi. Gibt ja Videos, aber da weiß ich dann auch nicht, ob die aktuell sind oder wie das draußen in der Realität ist.
> 
> Hätte mir die 240er für den LRS meiner Frau gedacht, nur steht sie nicht so auf "Sportauspuff-Tuning-Sound".


Die Dt's werden doch nur etwas lauter wenn die Verzahnung trocken ist. Am Spline LRS ist das Geräusch nicht sehr laut. Raufwärts sind die sogar ganz lautlos.   

...ich war's


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2016)

Lustig, das Thema geht mir auch schon oefters durch den Kopf. Ich bilde mir auch ein, das meine DT frueher lauter waren und jetzt leiser wurden. Vielleicht wird es mal Zeit fuer neue Zahnscheiben?


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. April 2016)

meine alten Hügi waren schon Maschinengewehr. Ist aber auch schon über eine Dekade her. Wenn man so rumschaut, liest man, dass die neueren DT leiser geworden sind. Mmmm ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Dernies


Oder halt Schrittmacher


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> meine alten Hügi waren schon Maschinengewehr. Ist aber auch schon über eine Dekade her. Wenn man so rumschaut, liest man, dass die neueren DT leiser geworden sind. Mmmm ..


Meine DT Swiss 240s ist mit 18T und 36T Freilauf definitiv leiser als eine Hügi. Wenn man nebeneinander fährt habe ich meinen Freilauf nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Phippsy (29. April 2016)

Meine 350 ist nur unwesentlich lauter als ein Shimano Freilauf und deutlich leiser als ne ältere Hi-Lo


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2016)

Wobei meine 350er auch im Vergleich zur 240er fast lautlos ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. April 2016)

Sooo, fertig :








10,3 mir klingel, Pulsmesser,... Alleine sattel und Stütze wiegen 650g, aber ein anderer sattel ist keine Option 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2016)

jolanda neff hat echt hummeln im hintern.

top 10 overall bei der ronda grande am gardasee.


----------



## baloo (30. April 2016)

und eine echt coole Frau !!!
Durfte sie an den Gardasee fahren und den ganzen Trouble mal miterleben. Wahnsinn wieviel mal sie heute fotografiert wurde etc!! 

Auf der Grande hat sie mir eine ganze Stunde abgenommen. Auf die zweitplatzierte Frau hat sie so 50 min Differenz gelegt und trotz Platten und einem Sturtz!


----------



## Phippsy (30. April 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Durfte sie an den Gardasee fahren und den ganzen Trouble mal miterleben.



Da "darftst" du aber noch mehr erzählen!!


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2016)

Morgen! Boah Top 10 Overall ist da schon ein Wort!


Hab ne Frage: Ist von euch schonmal jemand den Schinderhannesmarathon gefahren? Werde Langstrecke fahren und überlege wegen Fully vs Hardtail. Bin aber ratlos weil ich die Strecke nicht kenne


----------



## BENDERR (1. Mai 2016)

Bin da 2x die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Hat ein paar nette Trails, aber fully brauchste nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2016)

Danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer   
Gestern noch eine kleine Nachtschicht anhängen müssen... 10 Stunden "Gartenarbeit"


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2016)

Tach! Die Woche war scheiße... Voll Programm und m nur 5h training 
Heute pisst es auch nur ein mal. Darum 2h Rolle ISLAGIATT. Ich glaub gemeiner kann man keine 2h auf der Rolle verbringen... Aber geil! 






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2016)

...die Wand steht noch und das Schilf wächst auch wieder prima. Nur radfahren ist nicht


----------



## Schwitte (1. Mai 2016)

Was ist das für ein "Hochteich"?


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Mai 2016)

Wird das eine Biokleinkläranlage?


----------



## Phippsy (1. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wird das eine Biokleinkläranlage?


Sieht für mich auch so aus, allerdings erscheint mir die Bepflanzung (aus der Perspektive noch) recht einseitig


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Mai 2016)

Das Beet habe ich vor 7 Jahren in Betrieb genommen, seitdem reinigt es unser vorgeklärtes Abwasser zuverlässig. Die Errichtung war allerdings sehr schweißtreibend da keine Technik zum Einsatz kam, weil das steile Hanggelände zu wenig Platz bot. Handschachten und Steine schleppen war angesagt. 
http://www.aquant.de
Jährlich wird das alte Schilf abgeschnitten und Wildwuchs beseitigt. Leider sind in der Nähe große Eschen, die ordentlich Samen verteilen und immer wieder kleine Bäumchen im Beet wachsen wollen. 
Insgesamt aber eine pflegeleichte und saubere Sache.
Die neue Mauer ist jetzt eine ordentliche Grundstücksgrenze und wird noch mit Ziersträuchern begrünt. 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (3. Mai 2016)

Das sieht ja nach Arbeit aus!

Gestern hab ich fast den ganzen Tag in nem Keller akten weggeschmissen. Da wird man echt zum menschlichen Gemüse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Mai 2016)

....muss auch mal sein   hoffentlich habt ihr keine versteckten Geldscheine oder wertvolle Briefmarken mit entsorgt   

...weiter geht's, nachher Eisen flechten und wieder Beton ohne Ende   







...damit mir die Wand nicht weiter abrutscht. Die letzten Jahre ist sie ca. 1cm abgegangen, aber nur die eine Ecke.





 ...so in etwa  

Krafttraining mal anders .
Zum Männertag geht es nach Rabenberg in's Trailcenter .  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (4. Mai 2016)

EM im Livestream! 
Team Relay dann noch Abends, Wetter gut, das ruft nach Grill und Bier!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2016)

Live-Stream geht bei meiner aktuellen Datengeschwindigkeit noch nicht das anschauen Spaß macht.  

Gestern noch unter Flutlicht zu Ende betoniert.    ...erst hatte uns der Eisenbieger vergessen und nichts vorbereitet, also selber zuschneiden, biegen und flechten und dann fing es auch noch an zu regnen...
23.00 waren wir dann fertig.  
















...für Fertigbilder war es schon zu dunkel. 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (4. Mai 2016)

Dann kannst du ja dein Bauwerk mit Wurst und Bier geniessen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Mai 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja dein Bauwerk mit Wurst und Bier geniessen!


Wird gemacht   , das bin ich meinen Jungs schuldig. 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (4. Mai 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> EM im Livestream!
> Team Relay dann noch Abends, Wetter gut, das ruft nach Grill und Bier!


Danke für den Link! Dann hab ich am Wochenende ja ordentlich was zu gucken. Hab mir extra noch den Eurosportplayer zugelegt. Der Giro fängt ja am Freitag an


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Live-Stream geht bei meiner aktuellen Datengeschwindigkeit noch nicht das anschauen Spaß macht.
> 
> Gestern noch unter Flutlicht zu Ende betoniert.    ...erst hatte uns der Eisenbieger vergessen und nichts vorbereitet, also selber zuschneiden, biegen und flechten und dann fing es auch noch an zu regnen...
> 23.00 waren wir dann fertig.
> ...


TopIch glaub das hält jez ewig



Gleich gehts nach Köln zum Zeitfahrtraining. Werd flache 40km hinradeln, da das Training fahren und dann mit nem kleinen Umweg zurückeiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2016)

Wird doch... Ich hab heute noch frei gemacht. Keine Lust, dass ich am Sonntag flach liege aber es wird!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (4. Mai 2016)

Ich habe heut mal mein Rennrad kritisch angeschaut, weil ich damit am 21. mein erstes RR Rennen fahren will. Hab dann voller Aktionismus mal eben schnell neue Mäntel aufziehen wollen.... Pustekuchen. Die neuen Schwalbe pro one tubeless easy auf die alte Bontrager Alu Felge zu bekommen hat mehr als rohe Gewalt erfordert. Zumal ich mir bei der ersten Montage den Schlauch zerstört hab. Den Reifen dann wieder runter zu bekommen war ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Ich musste mit nem Griff von einem Schraubenschlüssel einmal um die Felge rumbiegen, mit Reifenhebern war da nix zu machen. 

Jetzt darf ich nur nie ein Platten bekommen 

Bremsbeläge sind noch neu und der Vorbau wurde noch mal ein wenig abgesenkt, jetzt fehlen nur noch die rasierten Beine, dann würde ich einen passablen Rennradfahrer abgeben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2016)

Morgen!!! Gerade noch das Zaboo fuer Sonntag fertig gemacht. 2x Renegade Sworks sollten fuer Singen reichen 
Krass war, im Vorderen war ne dicke getrocknete Milchschicht drin. Das war dann 30' Arbeit und 40g!!!
Jetzt wiegt es 9,8kg mit Tacho, DoppelC02 Kartusche und Ersatzschlauch.


----------



## maddda (5. Mai 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Ich habe heut mal mein Rennrad kritisch angeschaut, weil ich damit am 21. mein erstes RR Rennen fahren will. Hab dann voller Aktionismus mal eben schnell neue Mäntel aufziehen wollen.... Pustekuchen. Die neuen Schwalbe pro one tubeless easy auf die alte Bontrager Alu Felge zu bekommen hat mehr als rohe Gewalt erfordert. Zumal ich mir bei der ersten Montage den Schlauch zerstört hab. Den Reifen dann wieder runter zu bekommen war ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Ich musste mit nem Griff von einem Schraubenschlüssel einmal um die Felge rumbiegen, mit Reifenhebern war da nix zu machen.
> 
> Jetzt darf ich nur nie ein Platten bekommen
> 
> Bremsbeläge sind noch neu und der Vorbau wurde noch mal ein wenig abgesenkt, jetzt fehlen nur noch die rasierten Beine, dann würde ich einen passablen Rennradfahrer abgeben.


Joa manchmal is das bei RR Reifen so. Den Reifen ein bissl runtermassieren hilft da manchmal.


Zeitfahrtraining war gestern gut. War 36Sek. schneller als letztes mal (auf 16,5km). Bin schon echt zufrieden. Waren dann insgesamt ca. 163km gestern. Jez bin ich iwe a bisserl platt


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Jez bin ich iwe a bisserl platt


Du bist auch nur ein Mensch   und keine Maschine mit Energie aus der Steckdose.   
Gestern schön im Bikepark das Rad gequält.... herrlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2016)

Ich hab gestern noc h2x 15' Sweetspot gemacht. Hauptaechlich zum antesten fuer Sonntag, aber ich glaub ich bin wieder fit.
Heute Chillen, Sa Vorbelastung und Sonntag MarathonWorldSeries in Singen


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du bist auch nur ein Mensch   und keine Maschine mit Energie aus der Steckdose.
> Gestern schön im Bikepark das Rad gequält.... herrlich


Klar hab mich gestern kaum aus meinem Sessel bewegt. Außer fürs Steakessen mit meinen Eltern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das sieht nach Spaß aus!

Meine MZ 350R is überigens iwe defekt. Mail an den Shop is raus mal schauen. Das Rad hat bis jez kaum Laufleistung 


Ajo nen Päckchen kam grad eben noch an. Von wegen Kampf gegen die Uhr und so


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2016)

Uiiii hast du eigentlich was bestimmtes vor? Ultra Distanz?


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2016)

Das ist bestimmt Tarnkappentechnik, damit kommt er unerkannt durch illegale Trails


----------



## baloo (6. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern noc h2x 15' Sweetspot gemacht. Hauptaechlich zum antesten fuer Sonntag, aber ich glaub ich bin wieder fit.
> Heute Chillen, Sa Vorbelastung und Sonntag MarathonWorldSeries in Singen


Wäre auch gern gefahren, meine Frau hat mich aber zu Gartenarbeit verdonnert! :-(
Viel Glück in Singen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2016)

Ich hab sogar extra Muttertag auf letzten Sonntag vor verlegt


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2016)

Jup. Sonst würde ich kaum öfter mal 6h fahren
Rad am Ring wieder 24h solo mtb. 

Eventuell noch Spa Francorchamps 8h solo RR.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Mai 2016)

Mist, Sonntag Rennen und jetzt muss meine Frau 24 Stunden Dienst von Samstag auf Sonntag schieben. Und Kind #3 bereitet sich momentan auf ihr zukünftiges Partynachtleben vor. Mist.


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt Tarnkappentechnik, damit kommt er unerkannt durch illegale Trails


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2016)

@maddda ich meinte LAENGER!


----------



## maddda (6. Mai 2016)

Aso nee noch länger is diese Saison nicht geplant.

Helm habe ich mir auch gekauft weil ich öfter mal beim Zeitfahrtraining bin...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar extra Muttertag auf letzten Sonntag vor verlegt



da will i di dann aber ned wieder am strassenrand stehen sehen wie schonmal Sascha...bin auch dabei...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Essen drin bleibt und das rad ganz, definitiv!
Das Zaboo ist schon be-sworks-renegaded und sauber geleckt!


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Mai 2016)

war dann heute schon meine Materialtestrunde fahren, morgen wird ja nicht gehen







bin wirklich immer wieder beindruckt von der vertikalen Compliance der Valor. Macht wirklich auf Wurzelteppichen beim Ballern einen Unterschied (ceteris paribus), glaube ja sonst nicht so an die 3 mm Rahmencompliance, womit ja alle neuen Rahmen beworben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2016)

Nochmal zusammenfassend: wer faehrt alles morgen in Singen? Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nach dem Rennen ein ETWR Bierchen zusammen hin. Cheers!


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Mai 2016)

Ich bin in Kaufbeuren.


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2016)

Ich hab Rennfreies Wochenende...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2016)

Also nur @Fomeracer @onkel_doc ?


----------



## maddda (7. Mai 2016)

Boah hat der Herr Kittel da dran gerissen


----------



## baloo (7. Mai 2016)

Ich kann auch nicht!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Mai 2016)

wahnsinn wie kreativ Kinder beim Nichtinsbettgehen sein können. Wahnsinn. Endlich Ruhe. Gestern 9 g KH/kg.d und heute 8.5 g KH/kg.d. Weiß nicht, wie man da auf 10 g kommen könnte, ich kann kein Essen mehr sehen. Und flüssig kriege ich auch nichts mehr rein.

Jetzt die Sachen für morgen herrichten. Hoffentlich schlafen die Bälger (weitesgehend).


----------



## mete (7. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Gestern 9 g KH/kg.d und heute 8.5 g KH/kg.d. Weiß nicht, wie man da auf 10 g kommen könnte, ich kann kein Essen mehr sehen. Und flüssig kriege ich auch nichts mehr rein.



Wenn man ein Faible für Gummibärchen (80g KH/100g) hat, ist das relativ easy .


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2016)

Mit GummiBaere nschaff ich das auch locker... 
Ich freu mic hschon auf Morgen. 2 grosse Runden faehrt ja nur MarathonWorldSeries, aktuell 72 Gemeldete. Das wird am ersten Anstieg schlimm! Ich weis auch schon wer da mal mit locker 450Watt hoch presset. So ein komischer Oesi mit Oberschenkeln wie ein Stier 
Ich tippe ja drauf, das sich da gleich 20 Fahrer absetzen... aber mal sehen wie es laeuft


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Mai 2016)

aber GummiB sind zu 80% Haushaltszucker. Haushaltszucker ist zur Hälfte Fruktose, welche nicht in Muskelglycogen umgewandelt wird sondern nur in Leberglycogen. Man ist also nicht unbedingt schneller, kann aber wenigstens besser Kopfrechnen. Von daher relativiert sich der hohe KH Gehalt.

Hat mir mal so jemand gesagt.

Ich muss schon beim Gedanken an GB kotzen, nicht mein Ding.


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Mai 2016)

lässig, sehe gerade, dass ich morgen im ersten Startblock stehen darf. Die nehmen die Vorjahreszeit und lassen die schnelleren vorne hin. Damit dürfte das Nadelöhr kurz hinterm Start kein Problem mehr sein. 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Kinder schlafen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2016)

Hau rein! Ich hab mir auf Strave gerade nochmal die Laenge der Anstiege angeschaut um ab zu schaetzen, wie viel Watt ich druecken darf... mal sehen, wie gut das mit dem Pacing klappt


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Mai 2016)

dann auch viel Erfolg. Kind #3 schreit ....


----------



## mete (7. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> aber GummiB sind zu 80% Haushaltszucker. Haushaltszucker ist zur Hälfte Fruktose, welche nicht in Muskelglycogen umgewandelt wird sondern nur in Leberglycogen.



Siehste, wieder etwas gelernt. Habe mal eben meine Vorräte durchforstet und auch (relativ teure) Gummibärchen gefunden, die fast nur aus Glukosesirup bestehen .


----------



## Till_Mann (7. Mai 2016)

Na dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Erfolg morgen! Ich hab meine Knieschmerzen die Woche in den Griff bekommen und werde morgen wohl mal ne längere CC Runde auf den Chasseral (1600 m) machen.

@maddda  ja wenn man das so sieht, könnten die nächsten Tage fast schon langweilig werden. So zu dominieren obwohl der eigene Sprintzug nicht ganz geklappt hat ist schon ne Hausnummer. Schade, dass Greipel nicht in Form ist, das wäre mal spannend zu sehen wie er sich gegen Kittel schlägt.


----------



## maddda (8. Mai 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Erfolg morgen! Ich hab meine Knieschmerzen die Woche in den Griff bekommen und werde morgen wohl mal ne längere CC Runde auf den Chasseral (1600 m) machen.
> 
> @maddda  ja wenn man das so sieht, könnten die nächsten Tage fast schon langweilig werden. So zu dominieren obwohl der eigene Sprintzug nicht ganz geklappt hat ist schon ne Hausnummer. Schade, dass Greipel nicht in Form ist, das wäre mal spannend zu sehen wie er sich gegen Kittel schlägt.


Ja schauen wir mal. Caleb Ewan hab ich aber noch auf der Rechnung. Der war gestern etwas eingeklemmt. Der Lottozug scheint im Moment einfach net zu funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2016)

Singen DNF  wenn mich die eigenen zwei nicht platt machen, schafft es das Patenkind... Die letzte Woche immer verschleimte, Halsweh... Seit Donnerstag ging es eigentlich wieder noch etwas verschleimt,aber sonst ok.
Heute war es aber brutal staubig und als wir mit der kurz Distanz zusammen kamen hat der Staub den schleim auf den bronchien super ab gebunden... Brennen auf den bronchien und husten Krämpfe 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2016)

schade!

peter88 auf 9.
nach runde 1 noch auf 12.


----------



## baloo (8. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Singen DNF  wenn mich die eigenen zwei nicht platt machen, schafft es das Patenkind... Die letzte Woche immer verschleimte, Halsweh... Seit Donnerstag ging es eigentlich wieder noch etwas verschleimt,aber sonst ok.
> Heute war es aber brutal staubig und als wir mit der kurz Distanz zusammen kamen hat der Staub den schleim auf den bronchien super ab gebunden... Brennen auf den bronchien und husten Krämpfe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder!


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Mai 2016)

Gestern pünktlich um 22:00h kotzte Kind #3 Abend- und wohl auch Mittagessen wieder raus. Ging dann die Nacht so weiter. Na ja, die Nacht vor einem Rennen schlafe ich eh immer schlecht. Aber der kleine Zwerg hat sich echt die Galle ausgspie'n.

Trotzdem 4 Minuten schneller als letztes Jahr. Aber insgesamt sechs Plätze weiter hinten. Scheint ein besseres Fahrerfeld gewesen zu sein. Gerade noch Top 10 in der AK erreicht. Nächstes Jahr 1. Startblock ist wieder gesichert.

In Anbetracht der 2.5 Wochen die ich gerade erst krank war eigentlich nicht schlecht. Was ich schon auch merke, habe seit Anfang des Jahres 5 kg weg. Trotzdem gibt es heute dann mal wieder Weißbier. Mindestens zwei. Das erste seit Februar.

Spaß hat's g'macht.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Singen DNF  wenn mich die eigenen zwei nicht platt machen, schafft es das Patenkind... Die letzte Woche immer verschleimte, Halsweh... Seit Donnerstag ging es eigentlich wieder noch etwas verschleimt,aber sonst ok.
> Heute war es aber brutal staubig und als wir mit der kurz Distanz zusammen kamen hat der Staub den schleim auf den bronchien super ab gebunden... Brennen auf den bronchien und husten Krämpfe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



das ist bitter. Kenne ich. Aber da kannst nichts machen. Kopf hoch und das nächste Mal.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...da trainiert man nach Plan und dann kommt es wie es will...da hilft nur Glück und Geduld. 















...mal wieder auf dem Rad und keine Gartenarbeit


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Mai 2016)

...noch ein bisschen vom Männertag


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Ja schauen wir mal. Caleb Ewan hab ich aber noch auf der Rechnung. Der war gestern etwas eingeklemmt. Der Lottozug scheint im Moment einfach net zu funktionieren



Habe mir gerade die Zusammenfassungen der ersten 3 Etappen auf steephill.tv angeschaut. Giro weckt jetzt bei mir eigentlich nicht so große Emotionen, aber die Holländer wissen definitv, wie man am Straßenrand eine Party feiert. Da ging ja richtig was ab. Und die beiden Sprints von Kittel waren schon "massiv". Hoffentlich kann er das bei der TdF auch abrufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2016)

Sooo ich musste gerade noch was ekliges machen... habe ein 32er Oval fuer Sella Ronda bestellt. Aber wenn ich lese, das die Profis da schon gekotzt haben... und nein, 2fach ist keine Option! Ich denke auch das ich auf den Abfahrten weniger Treten muss 

Dazu noch den Shimano DI BA01 Adapter. Der versetzt den Flaschenhalter 30-50mm hoeher, damit man bei kleinen Rahmen ueber den DI2 Akku kommt... oder beim Scalpel tiefer, damit man die 0,8l Sponser Flasche gescheit unter den Daempfer bekommt


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die Zusammenfassungen der ersten 3 Etappen auf steephill.tv angeschaut. Giro weckt jetzt bei mir eigentlich nicht so große Emotionen, aber die Holländer wissen definitv, wie man am Straßenrand eine Party feiert. Da ging ja richtig was ab. Und die beiden Sprints von Kittel waren schon "massiv". Hoffentlich kann er das bei der TdF auch abrufen.


Jup vor allem musste er ja garnet bis zur Linie hart fahren. Man hat gesehen, dass er da noch nicht 100% geben musste. Mal sehen wie das heute wird. Gibt ja heute zwei kleinere Berge, aber da is der letzte ja schon 50km vor dem Ziel. Wenn Kittel gut geschützt wird und sein Team auf diesen letzt KM ordentlich arbeitet, dann hat er denke ich ne chance auf den dritten Sieg in Folge.
Morgen von Praia a Mare nach Benevento wird dann interessant. Direkt am Anfang 500hm am Stück. Denke da werden einige Sprinter eventuell schon probleme bekommen. Glaube nicht, dass Kittel da das Rosa Trikot halten kann...Da werden die Bergfahrer wohl voll fahren, da is ja einiges leichtes kleines in Schlagdistanz




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo ich musste gerade noch was ekliges machen... habe ein 32er Oval fuer Sella Ronda bestellt. Aber wenn ich lese, das die Profis da schon gekotzt haben... und nein, 2fach ist keine Option! Ich denke auch das ich auf den Abfahrten weniger Treten muss
> 
> Dazu noch den Shimano DI BA01 Adapter. Der versetzt den Flaschenhalter 30-50mm hoeher, damit man bei kleinen Rahmen ueber den DI2 Akku kommt... oder beim Scalpel tiefer, damit man die 0,8l Sponser Flasche gescheit unter den Daempfer bekommt


Muss bald auch noch nen kleines Ovales für Rad am Ring bestellen. Werde da wohl 30Z fahren. Mit der 10-42 Kassette kommt das gut hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2016)

30er geht mit BCD104 nur auf der kleinen Position und ich habe die Hoffnung das ich mit 11-40 durch komme. Soll ja keine Spazierfahrt werden und ich gedenke auch nicht 24h dafuer zu brauchen


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2016)

Klar würde da auch maximal auf 32 gehen. Fährst dann ja auch net so gemütlich wie ich Hab ja an meinem Racebike eh die X0, um da dann nen Ovales 30er Direct Mount zu fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2016)

Hmmm... bei mir wird glaub ich ein neues Trainingsrad faellig. Das Zaboo knarzt bei Antritten und bei Stoppies. Ich habe die Vermutung, dsa sich sowohl das Innenlager Insert, als auch der Steuersatz Sitz sich so langsam loesen. Aber der Bock hat nun seit 2011 nun wirklich EINIGES mit gemacht.
Der Plan waere nun bis Ende Juni die Ideen reifen zu lassen, da es mit dem Ende Juni Gehalt noch 1-2 Sonderzahlungen gibt und somit auch etwas mehr Spielraum waere.

Jetzt nur die Frage: WAS?!?
a) ein neuer Carbon Hardtailrahmen? Da gaebe es mehrere Varrianten. Den Rahmen von BQ-Bikes bekomme ich sicher recht gut. VPace waere auch sicher eine nette Loesung,... aber ich denk das wuerde Richtung 1000Euro gehen. Eine ordentliche Nummer fuers Trainingsrad.

b) ein CC Fully. Ein schwarzes Alu Spearfish mit x12 wie das von @taunusteufel78 waere fein... bekommt man aber kaum. Ein Fuji wie @maddda ?

c) die Vernunftsloesung: Alu Hardtail, bevorzugt mit x12... da faende ich den Quantec ganz schick. Wuerde wohl unter 600Euro kommen mit allem was ich noch dazu braeuchte. Ideales Trainingsrad, aber irgendwie fahre ich in letzter Zeit gerne Fully 

d) ein Cabron Fully? China Rahmen selber einfuehren? Der BQ Fully Rahmen... da sidn wir locker bei der 1000Euro Grenze. Das Prblem ist, die haben aber auch oft diesen unsaeglichen Knick im Sitzrohr. Und zudem bissle "uebertrieben" als Traingsbock? Zudem den immer bei uns @Work in Fahrradstaender?

e) bissle mehr Spass? Ein 130mm Fully? Braeuchte ich aber gleich noch eine neue Gabel? Mit dem 130mm Fully 15km zur Arbeit und auf dem Heimweg erstmal 10km flach, bis ich am Berg bin? Intervalle?

Ach ja,... Der Schaft meiner Reba hat 150mm sprich 105-110mm Steuerrohr geht mit einem Normalen Vorbau. Wenn es laenger wird (so bis 115-120mm wohl) wuerde ich einen FSA -20 Grad Low Bla Vorbau brauchen. Aber den Brauch ich dann eh damit der Lenker tief genug kommt.
Das Oberrohr sollte so 600-620mm horizontal sein. 
Sitzwinkel so steil wie moeglich!
48cm Sitzrohr in 31.6mm ist auch ganz gut, da habe ich auch eine passende Carbon Stuetze.

Was habt ihr so fuer Ideen? Je nach dem wuerde das ja nach einem Aufbau Thread schreien


----------



## daniel77 (10. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> b) ein CC Fully. Ein schwarzes Alu Spearfish mit x12 wie das von @taunusteufel78 waere fein...



Da hätte ich noch einen über, in orange und L


----------



## Phippsy (10. Mai 2016)

Die China Carbon Fullys hab ich als wenig empfehlenswert in Erinnerung, mag mich da aber auch täuschen. Und CC-Fully hast ja sowieso.
Wenn du ein Fully mit mehr Federweg willst, müsstest dich wohl damit anfreunden mit dem Scalpel zu trainieren. Möglicher Kompromiss könnte ein HT mit bisschen mehr Federweg sein, da gibts auch günstige Rahmen.
Ansonsten:
Wie wärs mit was schönem aus Stahl? Und einfach mal den Bikemarkt beobachten.



daniel77 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch einen über, in orange und L


Orange ist sowieso viel besser.


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmmm... bei mir wird glaub ich ein neues Trainingsrad faellig. Das Zaboo knarzt bei Antritten und bei Stoppies. Ich habe die Vermutung, dsa sich sowohl das Innenlager Insert, als auch der Steuersatz Sitz sich so langsam loesen. Aber der Bock hat nun seit 2011 nun wirklich EINIGES mit gemacht.
> Der Plan waere nun bis Ende Juni die Ideen reifen zu lassen, da es mit dem Ende Juni Gehalt noch 1-2 Sonderzahlungen gibt und somit auch etwas mehr Spielraum waere.
> 
> Jetzt nur die Frage: WAS?!?
> ...


Den Fuji hab ich damals über eBay gekauft, da hat Fuji mal überigens vorjahresmodelle ausgesondert.

Überigens habe ich mich von dem Fully getrennt. Es bleibt aber in der Familie. Meinem Vater passte sein Hardtail nicht so ganz und er hat jetzt den Rahmen übernommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (10. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Überigens habe ich mich von dem Fully getrennt.



Und watt kommt nu?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2016)

Hat mir optisch sich nicht so wahnsinnig gefallen...

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (10. Mai 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Und watt kommt nu?


Nüx hab doch dann immernoch 3 Räder + Rollenrad


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2016)

Ein Primal mit 100mm Reba wäre auch eine Variante... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (10. Mai 2016)

Das find ich ziemlich hässlich. Wollte mir ein Kumpel mal verkaufen. 
Ansehnlicher fänd ich das in B+. Das dürfte aber geboostet sein.


----------



## Till_Mann (10. Mai 2016)

Sascha, ohne dich wirklich zu kennen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass du die Option je nach Rennen zwischen Hardtail (Trainingsrad) und Fully zu entscheiden, gerne genutzt hast. Das würde natürlich wieder für ein Hardtail sprechen und eigentlich auch für Carbon, sonst fragt man sich nach dem Rennen ja doch nur wieder hätte, wäre, wenn. Außerdem hast du da die besten Chancen mit dem Sitzwinkel glücklich zu werden und es schult meiner Meinung nach einfach immer noch die Fahrtechnik. Und wenn es nur das gute Gefühl ist im schwierigen Rennen dann wieder auf dem Fully zu sitzen.

Ein Abfahrtsspaßgerät mit einem CC Trainingsbike zu verknüpfen wird schwierig. --> N+1 Regel


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Sascha, ohne dich wirklich zu kennen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass du die Option je nach Rennen zwischen Hardtail (Trainingsrad) und Fully zu entscheiden, gerne genutzt hast. Das würde natürlich wieder für ein Hardtail sprechen und eigentlich auch für Carbon, sonst fragt man sich nach dem Rennen ja doch nur wieder hätte, wäre, wenn. Außerdem hast du da die besten Chancen mit dem Sitzwinkel glücklich zu werden und es schult meiner Meinung nach einfach immer noch die Fahrtechnik. Und wenn es nur das gute Gefühl ist im schwierigen Rennen dann wieder auf dem Fully zu sitzen.
> 
> Ein Abfahrtsspaßgerät mit einem CC Trainingsbike zu verknüpfen wird schwierig. --> N+1 Regel


Kantenklatscher mit trainingsrad kombinieren geht nicht. Da kombinierst du nur Nachteile.


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> a) ein neuer Carbon Hardtailrahmen? Da gaebe es mehrere Varrianten. Den Rahmen von BQ-Bikes bekomme ich sicher recht gut. VPace waere auch sicher eine nette Loesung,... aber ich denk das wuerde Richtung 1000Euro gehen. Eine ordentliche Nummer fuers Trainingsrad.


Fahre den "alten" BQ Carbon Rahmen, in CN heisst der übrigens IP057 und gibts hier grad im Ausverkauf!
Bin mega zufrieden mit dem Rahmen, ist mein Marathon HT, aber mittlerweile sitze ich so gern da drauf, dass ich auch sehr viel zur Arbeit mit dem fahre! 
Mit "normalen" Teilen kommst du so auf ca. 9kg. Meines wiegt aktuell grad 8.8kg mit DT Swiss Gabel, DT XR1501 LR, X01, etc.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Ja,... ich denke es wird entweder auf einen CarbonHardtail (weil geil!) oder eine Alu Hardtail raus laufen (weil vernuenftig).
Der IP057 hat ja ein 25er Steuerrohr... das ist mir zu lang. 115mm, mehr wollte ich eigentlich net. Sonst muss ich a) eine neue Gabel kaufen und komme b) zu hoch.


----------



## pirat00 (11. Mai 2016)

oder c) du hast einen Grund mehr für eine weitere Lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Dann kauf ich einen Flash f29  NEIN keine FSI


----------



## pirat00 (11. Mai 2016)

das fsi brauch ja auch niemand....
Und so ein schönes f29 würde sich doch neben dem scalpel gut machen


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2016)

kurze Zwischenfrage zu Alu und Carbon Kurbeln:
was meint ihr, merkt man einen Steifigkeitsunterschied zwischen einer X01 (1x11) Kurbel aus ALU resp. CARBON?
Fahre zur Zeit die Alu Version und bin am überlegen ob die Carbon Variante noch etwas steifer wäre?!


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Mai 2016)

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...fness-data-released-by-fairwheel-bikes-43061/


----------



## baloo (11. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...fness-data-released-by-fairwheel-bikes-43061/


Na ja, so wirklich viel sagt der Bericht nicht aus! Und der Link zu den Testresults funzt nicht.


----------



## JensL (11. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja,... ich denke es wird entweder auf einen CarbonHardtail (weil geil!) oder eine Alu Hardtail raus laufen (weil vernuenftig).
> Der IP057 hat ja ein 25er Steuerrohr... das ist mir zu lang. 115mm, mehr wollte ich eigentlich net. Sonst muss ich a) eine neue Gabel kaufen und komme b) zu hoch.



Möchtest Du deinen Flash Rahmen zurück? 

Kurz vorstell: ich bin Jens, 42, fahre seit 15 Jahren MTB/Marathon und wohne in Südhessen (Bergstrasse / Odenwald).

Ich hätte auch noch einen jungfräulichen China Carbon zu Hause, den ich nicht schaffe aufzubauen. Und zwar den hier: http://www.xmcarbonspeed.com/Productinfo.asp?f=1392. Wenn Du Interesse hast, lass es mich wissen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Flash nur mit lefty  aber mal sehen was in meinem Kopf noch so rattert. Bis Juli ist noch etwas Zeit 

Zum China... Zeig mal Bilder und nen Preis (PM).

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2016)

Greipel!!!!! Der Gorilla is Back.

Boah hat der früh angezogen


Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch bedarf an teilen? Meine Restekiste is voller geworden... Hab jez ne XTR 980Kurbel und ne Hopebremse über


----------



## Phippsy (11. Mai 2016)

Kurbellänge? Was ist da noch dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Mai 2016)

Hast Pn


----------



## maui400 (11. Mai 2016)

@nopain-nogain Ich hab mir den Rahmen geholt. Bin aber noch am Aufbau und kann Dir nichts bezüglich Fahrbarkeit sagen. Der Rahmen in L wiegt mit Auslegern 1060g. Im Paket sind Steuersatz, Innenlager und Ausleger für QR + 142mm Achsen. Für den Preis kannst Du Dir auch gleich eine passende Stütze holen.

P.S. Kannst Dir den Rahmen bei Interesse in Freiburg ansehn


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

sitzwinkel 72° ist sicher zu flach.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Hmmm sieht gut aus. Vielleicht komme ich Ende Juni auf dich zurück 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maui400 (11. Mai 2016)

Der effektive Sitzwinkel ist, soweit ich weiß, bei den meisten Rahmen nicht viel steiler.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

je kürzer der hinterbau, desto stärker ist das sitzrohr abgeknickt oder vor dem tretlager positioniert.
der funworks rahmen steht da schon weit besser da. aber auch der könnte noch ein steileres sizrohr vertragen.


in der mountainbike 12/2015 ist ein test in dem man schön die geometrien vergleichen kann.
das focus raven max hat den steilsten sitzwinkel mit 75°, und da geht das sitzrohr durch die mitte vom tretlager.

die anderen bikes gehen von 73,5 bis 74,5 grad.

je flacher, desto stärker kommt der sitzwinkel bei großer sitzhöhe zum tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maui400 (11. Mai 2016)

stimmt auch wieder. Wobei ich einen kurzen Hinterbau ganz gut finde.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

man muss halt die körperlichen voraussetzungen dafür haben. 

wenn man sich saschas bikes anguckt, dann wird das nichts.
gut, man kann natürlich auf eine sattelstütze mit 25 mm setback umdrehen. ist obtisch bestimmt der brüller.


----------



## maui400 (11. Mai 2016)

körperliche Voraussetzungen = Langer Oberkörper?
Wie gesagt, ggf. anschaun und drauf sitzen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

nein, da spielt eigentlich nur das verhältnis oberschenkel zu unterschenkel eine rolle.

die sitzhöhe und der nachsitz ist für eine optimale sitzposition in bezug auf die position des knies über dem pedal entscheidend. => gesündeste krafteinbringung aufs pedal

für einen kurzen oder langen oberkörper und arme, sowie für die vorlieben ob man eher aufrecht oder gestreckt sitzen möchte, ist der reach, die vorbau-, sowie die lenkerbreite entscheidend.

den abstand sattel zum lenker kann man, wenn man es richtig macht, nicht durchs vor- oder zurückschieben des sattels verändern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Der @k_star hat's verstanden!


----------



## maui400 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich jetzt auch. Danke für die Erläuterung!

@nopain-nogain Daher die ungewöhnliche Sitzposition auf Deinen Rädern...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Hmmm... das Alu Trek hat leider auch nur 72 Grad. Das haette mir auch gefallen...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

diesen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ce-29-rahmen-carbon-n-green-498782/wg_id-8670


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2016)

Auch schon gesehen und wenn er noch zu haben ist... mal sehen


----------



## daniel77 (11. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> diesen?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ce-29-rahmen-carbon-n-green-498782/wg_id-8670



Da brauchste aber ein spezielles Schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Mai 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Da brauchste aber ein spezielles Schaltwerk



Das ist doch ein Standard-Shimano-Schaltwerk, bei dem einfach der Ausleger weggelassen wurde, oder? Gut, SRAM könnte halt nicht passen...


----------



## daniel77 (11. Mai 2016)

Dachte ich auch erst, hab vor kurzem so einen Cube für meine Frau aufgebaut und musste dann so ein "direct Mount" Schaltwerk kaufen...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

oder das passende schaltauge.


> *Schaltauge:* Nur mit Shimano Schaltwerk kompatibel! (Die Sram Version *Schaltauge 2090 AXH* können Sie separat bestellen)



gibts aber sowieso nur noch in min. 21".
keine hnung was benötigt werden würde.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch erst, hab vor kurzem so einen Cube für meine Frau aufgebaut und musste dann so ein "direct Mount" Schaltwerk kaufen...



man kann nicht bei jedem shimano sw einfach den ausleger abbauen.

bei z.b. einem rd-m986 geht es, beim eigentlich fast identischen rd-m981 aber nicht.
unterschied: der ausleger beim rd-m981 ist dünner. somit kann das schaltwerk nicht ans dicke schaltauge gebaut werden.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Mai 2016)

Hat mich bei dem HPC WLS von meiner Frau fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben, da man an das Schaltauge auch ein Schaltwerk mit Ausleger anschrauben kann, das will dann aber nicht aufs grösste Ritzel da der Schwenkbereich nach oben nicht ausreicht, das  Forum wusste dann natürlich Rat....


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2016)

musste bei meinem actionsports rahmen auch erst ein anderes schaltauge kaufen, damit ich sram schaltwerke fahren kann.

verstehe den sinn dahinter auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2016)

Den Actionsports gibt es leider ncith mehr in L, sosnt waere der auch eine Varriante gewesen.


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2016)

Moin!


Überigens: Ergebnisse vom Zeitfahrtraining letzten Mittwoch sind online. Zwischen 2 und 5 liegen 15 Sekunden in der RRU40 Kategorie Über 16,5km is das doch pervers
Bin da mit Platz 4 schon ganz zufrieden So als MTBler


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2016)

MTB Rennen werden traingslehretechnisch auch mit Zeitfahren gleich gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2016)

Mache das vor allem auch wegen der 24h 8er DM. Da gibt's auf der Strecke so ewig lange Drückergeraden. Da will ich alles Platt fahren


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2016)

Morgen!

So jez gleich erstmal nen Vocabeltest an der Uni. Komm mir dabei immer vor als wär ich wieder 12


----------



## BENDERR (13. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Mache das vor allem auch wegen der 24h 8er DM. Da gibt's auf der Strecke so ewig lange Drückergeraden. Da will ich alles Platt fahren


Dann solltest du das Training aber idealerweise mit dem Wettkampfrad (ich nehme mal an MTB) machen


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das Training aber idealerweise mit dem Wettkampfrad (ich nehme mal an MTB) machen


Klar eigentlich schon... Naja für mich gehört das mtb aber net auffe Straße und ich will das Radl auch net unnötig verschleißen, da sind sie teile nemmich teurerAusserdem würde ich dann immer letzter werden


----------



## BENDERR (13. Mai 2016)

ich würd lieber spezifischer trainieren.. auf der straße verschleißt das mtb ja (abgesehn von den reifen) ja auch nit mehr als das RR 
und da es eh "nur" training is, wär mir auch die platzierung egal.. aber kannste ja machen wie n dachdecker


----------



## mete (13. Mai 2016)

Jemand Erfahrung mit Achillessehnenentzündung/Fersensporn? Ich glaube, ich habe mir da in den letzten 6 Monaten irgendetwas eingehandelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit Achillessehnenentzündung/Fersensporn? Ich glaube, ich habe mir da in den letzten 6 Monaten irgendetwas eingehandelt...


Direkt nicht, aber ich hatte vor 1,5 Jahren eine starke Fersenprellung. Ich konnte nicht normal gehen, bin aber auch nicht zum Arzt da ich für solche Späße keine Zeit hatte. 
Unterm Strich alles wieder einigermaßen in Ordnung, nur wenn ich lange wandere...den ganzen Tag...habe ich ganz leichte Schmerzen in der Ferse. 
Ob eine OP was gebracht hätte... keine Ahnung. Hat aber bei mir über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich wieder normal gehen konnte. 
Auf alle Fälle die Ferse nicht unnötig weiter reizen und Geduld haben.


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. Mai 2016)

Komisch Hier gibt es nur noch Verletzte und Kranke Mich hatte es letzten Donnerstag erwischt. Morgens noch eine recht entspannte dreistündige RR-Tour gemacht. Danach einen gemütlichen Tag mit der der Familie verbracht. Kaum hatte ich Abends auf der Couch gelegen ging es los. Ich hatte plötzlich so heftige Schmerzen am oberen Ansatz des Oberschenkels vorne das ich mein Bein nicht mehr anheben konnte. An schlafen war auch nicht zu denken. Nächsten Tag zum Hausarzt, von dort zum Internist um einen Leistenbruch auszuschließen. War zum Glück "nur" eine Sehnenentzündung. Bis Dienstag höllische Schmerzen trotz Schmerzmittel. Hab mir dann doch eine Cortisonspritze geben lassen. Echt ein Teufelszeug. Bin jetzt quasi schmerzfrei. Morgen gehts nach Gran Canaria. Wenn es klappt kann ich dort doch mal Rad fahren.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## maddda (13. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ich würd lieber spezifischer trainieren.. auf der straße verschleißt das mtb ja (abgesehn von den reifen) ja auch nit mehr als das RR
> und da es eh "nur" training is, wär mir auch die platzierung egal.. aber kannste ja machen wie n dachdecker


Dann hätte ich aber weniger Spaß und das is doch das wichtigste. Außerdem werd ich wohl noch dieses Jahr in Spa nen Straßenrennen fahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2016)

Versteh ich schon.... ach ja, MORGEN!


----------



## BENDERR (14. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich aber weniger *Spaß und das is doch das wichtigste*. Außerdem werd ich wohl noch dieses Jahr in Spa nen Straßenrennen fahren


das stimmt wohl.. wollte ja auch nur anmerken, wie es evtl effektiver sein könnte


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl.. wollte ja auch nur anmerken, wie es evtl effektiver sein könnte


Jup klar da haste wohl recht!

Gestern bin ich im flache Grundlage mit Vaddi gefahren, wenn er im Windschatten bei mir mitfährt können wir beide gut trainieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2016)

Ich schwanke gerade... Flash mit Lefty oder einen Cube Carbon Rahmen? Die Cube Variante waere vllt minimal billiger...


----------



## maddda (14. Mai 2016)

Den nehmen, bei dem die die geo mehr zusagt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup klar da haste wohl recht!
> 
> Gestern bin ich im flache Grundlage mit Vaddi gefahren, wenn er im Windschatten bei mir mitfährt können wir beide gut trainieren


Moin Allerseits   

Ich hoffe du hast die Pulsuhr vom Vaddi an deinem Lenker, nich das er hinter dir langsam eingeht und du merkst es nicht...   

Ich habe schon kaum Zeit und jetzt das noch...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2016)

Ist das ein ICB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2016)

Die Geometrie ist bis auf das steuerrohr gleich. Das cube hätte x12 das cannondale die lefty... 

Auf das ibc bin ich gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (14. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist bis auf das steuerrohr gleich. Das cube hätte x12 das cannondale die lefty...
> 
> Auf das ibc bin ich gespannt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Würde das Flash nehmen, passt zum Scalpi!
Systemgedanke, wenn am einten mal was defekt ist,kannst du kurzfristig eher mal wechseln!
Schau bei meinen Bikes immer darauf, dass möglichst viele Gleichteile  sind.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2016)

Ja aber ehrlich: ich finde den Flash trauen 0815. Den cube finde ich wesentlich besser. 
Zudem gibt es im Moment kaum...

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (14. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja aber ehrlich: ich finde den Flash trauen 0815. Den cube finde ich wesentlich besser.
> Zudem gibt es im Moment kaum...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Kaum... ??


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2016)

Welche gibt... Aber ich habe DEN Masterplan!
Ich nimm jetzt den cube und Anfang Juni gibt es da vielleicht eine 2. Umbau Stufe ich hab da noch was geiles in fett pipeline.
Ich sag nur, 115mm steuerrohr ist mit 8mm Steuersatz nicht weit weg von den heiligen 137mm
Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2016)

Morgen! Doofe Frage: was wuerdet ihr mit dem Zaboo Rahmen machen? Er hat den Miniriss an der Sattelklemme (seit JAHREN konstant!) und ich bin der Meinung, dass das Innenlagerinsert "Knarzt"...


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Mai 2016)

Nicht ganz zu vergleichen aber: vor 20 Jahren am Gardasee: Kollege fährt vor mir, bricht beim Antritt plötzlich nach unten. Linke Kurbel abgebrochen, er voll auf Oberrohr. Einen Hoden verloren.

Ich weiß nicht, wie sicherheitsrelevant ein Innenlagerinsert ist, aber ich könnte da nicht mehr unbekümmert damit fahren.

Bei dem Urlaub damals hat sich dann noch ein anderer Kollege zwecks abgebrochenen Lenker abgeschossen. 

Heute morgen mal die Memoryfunktion unserer Waage durchforstet. Ich logge nicht mein Gewicht (bewußt):





Ohne jetzt Diät oder so zu machen. Habe mich "nur" am Leistungsmesser orientiert und die ersten paar Wochen Buch geführt, um ein Verständnis von den Portionsgrößen zu bekommen. Habe früher wohl zu viel gegessen, wenn zu wenig trainiert. Aber auch zu wenig, wenn ich viel gemacht habe.


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2016)

Morgen!

So gestern erstmal nen neues RR-Rahmenkit geordert. Mein alter Rahmen geht jetzt nach 4Jahren in Rente


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2016)

Uiiii was hast du gekauft? Ich spiele immer wieder mit dem Gedanken mir einen DT Disk Road LRS zu kaufen (Spline irgendwas fuer 200 Euro). Da koennte ich dann richtige Rennradreifen montieren. Aber irgendwie fuehle ich mich mit den Gravel reifen ganz wohl. Dann kann ich jederzeit in Schotter... Autofahrer gehen mir zu sehr auf den Sa**.

Auch lustig: man sollte dich meinen das die Klemmung der PRC:




problemfreier sein sollte, als die der Jochklemmung der Token:




Pustekuchen! Die PRC knackt immer unter "extremen Lastwechseln. Ich habe es mit und ohne Fett probiert. Mit Montagepaste immer bei Wechsel: Belastung Spitze-Hinten-Spitze Knackt es ziemlich laut!
Dann habe ich die Token wieder montiert, mit dem gleichen Sattel! Auf der Einheit gestern kein einziges Knacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2016)

Ich verrate so viel. Cabbbong, Farbe: Pommes Schranke und es ist ein Lenker auf dem weg, auf dem man getrost einen Maßkrug abstellen kann. Es wird aber kein Zeitfahrrad Bremsen werden klassisch. Die UCI hat ja Scheibenbremsen wieder gesperrt. Je nachdem welche Renneinsaätz uf mich zukommen ist das ein grund. Außederdem gefallen mir Felgenbremsen am RR iwe optisch besser und da ich ja eh in letzter Zeit viele EZF fahre haben die Felgenbremsen da auch einen kleinen Vorteil...


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uiiii was hast du gekauft? Ich spiele immer wieder mit dem Gedanken mir einen DT Disk Road LRS zu kaufen (Spline irgendwas fuer 200 Euro). Da koennte ich dann richtige Rennradreifen montieren. Aber irgendwie fuehle ich mich mit den Gravel reifen ganz wohl. Dann kann ich jederzeit in Schotter... Autofahrer gehen mir zu sehr auf den Sa**.
> 
> Auch lustig: man sollte dich meinen das die Klemmung der PRC:
> Anhang anzeigen 493851
> ...


Bei mir hat immer die Aerozine mit Jochklemmung geknackt...Due PRC is problemlos bei mir.


Konnte überigens die krumme Thomson aus dem Wettkampfräder schmeißen. Fahre da jez nen Milebasattel. Der is von der Geometrie etwas anders und so kann ich da jetzt die normale PRC stütze fahren. Bessere Position und 100gr gespart


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2016)

Ich schau mir das noch weiter an, aber mit der Token hatte ich bis auf ein mal nie Probleme. Da hatte ich das Scalpel frisch aufgebaut und dann ist mir in Furtwangen der sattel verrutscht. Aber sonst seit 2011 nie Probleme. Ist auch 20g leichter 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maui400 (16. Mai 2016)

@nopain-nogain Bezüglich Rahmen: Bei Interesse kannst Du/Ihr mal in meinen Aufbaufaden schauen. Kann auch immer gute Tipps gebrauchen.


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uiiii was hast du gekauft? Ich spiele immer wieder mit dem Gedanken mir einen DT Disk Road LRS zu kaufen (Spline irgendwas fuer 200 Euro). Da koennte ich dann richtige Rennradreifen montieren. Aber irgendwie fuehle ich mich mit den Gravel reifen ganz wohl. Dann kann ich jederzeit in Schotter... Autofahrer gehen mir zu sehr auf den Sa**.
> [...]



ich spiel auch immer wieder mit dem gedanken mir einen zweiten LRS für den crosser zuzulegen.. aber für die 4 RR touren die ich im jahr mache.. hin und wieder hab ich auch das bedürfnis nach einem rennrad.. aber again.. die 4 touren im jahr.. 
bisher hat immer noch die vernunft gesiegt


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2016)

Carbon und Sascha ohne Knick sind spannende Neuigkeiten   

Der Gerät ist gegen 3.30 fertig geworden und musste sich auf der Hausstrecke bewähren... 500Hm auf 14km...Fazit, ICB2.0 macht extrem Spaß...   













Schlachtfeld letzte Nacht  
















....und, und, und   

Sascha, eine Stunde der Verzweiflung nahe.... war deine Spende dicht und drückt besser als der Alte. Ein Metallspan hatte sich unter einen Dichtring verirrt. 
Mit dem Teil macht fliegen Spaß und der Weg zur Startrampe geht gefühlt ohne Schweiß.  ... trotz 14.36kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2016)

Sehr gut! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Carbon und Sascha ohne Knick sind spannende Neuigkeiten
> 
> Der Gerät ist gegen 3.30 fertig geworden und musste sich auf der Hausstrecke bewähren... 500Hm auf 14km...Fazit, ICB2.0 macht extrem Spaß...
> 
> ...


Super!!!!!Gefällt mir richtig gut!!!!


Hab grad auch noch 1-2Teile Für mein neues RR geordert. Ich glaub so viel Carbon hab ich noch nie an einem Rad verbaut


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2016)

Morgen Jungs! @maddda machst du einen Aufbau Thread? Ich bi nauch am ueberlegen mal wieder einen zu machen. Wobei viele ja sagen werden "ist doch nur ein Wuerfel..." und "das wird viiiiel zu schwer"...


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2016)

Hatte jetzt nicht direkt einen Fred geplant. Da hab ich etwas zu wenig Zeit für^^Unterhalte ja momentan ohnehin schon einen ziemlich aufwändigen fred. Ich dachte ich präsentiere hier mal 1-2 Teile Für heute is der Lenker angekündigt. Gabel liegt auch schon hier...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2016)

Und warum sehe ich nix? Heute sollte das 32er Oval AB Blatt und der DI2 "Flaschenhalter Versetzer" von der Insel ankommen.


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2016)

Weil die Gabel zum Rahmen gehört und der noch unterwegs is^^ Ist halt keine WCS oder so sondern speziell eine für den Rahmen. Zusammengerechnet komm ich bis jez schon auf ca. 2,5kg CarbonLenker bekommste dann heute zu sehen


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2016)

Boah is der Giro heute spannend. Top 10 is ziemlich durchgeschüttelt worden


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

Wo ich jetzt nochmal die Bilder sehe...Evolution der Fluggeräte   
...das linke ist aber wesentlich billiger, wartungsärmer und leichter zu verstauen... 





...hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer 





...der Besen hat die gleiche Frisur


----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2016)

Jens du bist der geilste 

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir richtig rut, also das RAW mit dem rot


Leider hab ich heute keine Teile für mein neues Radl bekommen. Hermes is mal wieder gnadenlos langsam und mein Rahmen is noch net rausgegangen. Denke mal der kommt dann übermorgen. Naja zumindest ein paar Kleinteile sind heute bei R2 rausgegangen...die sollten morgen kommen und dann hoffentlich auch der Lenker


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Jens du bist der geilste
> 
> Die Farbkombi gefällt mir richtig rut, also das RAW mit dem rot
> 
> ...



Ich warte auch noch auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten... unter anderem Schaltzughüllen  
Ich hatte doch tatsächlich keine im Lager und musste eine Rohloffhülle opfern, damit ich am Tag noch fahren konnte. Rohloff ist nur zu dick und sackschwer und als Tandemversion viel zu lang...schade um den Rest. 

Das RAW ist ein Titangrau Elox  





...passt zu meinem grauen Haar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. Mai 2016)

Ok die Farbe is so richtig Endstufe!

Ich geh jez pennen. Stelle mich schonmal aufs frühe aufstehen ein. Start am Sonntag is für mich um 8:30. Vaddi fährt auch und wir haben uns von Samstag auf Sonntag in nem Hotel einquartiert


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

Hat jetzt das zweite mal geklappt. 
Entlüften eines Reverbdrückers ohne Ausbau der Sattelstütze und lösen der kompletten Leitung im Rahmen. 
Einfach Drücker von der Leitung Schrauben, Achtung ⚠ Leitung sollte nicht auslaufen, und ähnlich meines Aufbaues (es funktioniert bestimmt auch mit anderem Bier)entlüften. Dabei muss die Volumenkammer voll geöffnet sein. 
Einmal frisches Öl durch pumpen und dann den Drücker mehrmals rein und raus drücken/ziehen bis alles Blasenfrei ist. 
Im ausgezogenem Zustand die Verschlussschraube eindrehen und den Drücker wieder vorsichtig auf die Leitung Schrauben. Alles wieder am Lenker montieren... fertig. 








...auf der linken Seite in den Messinganschluss ein M2,5 Gewinde schneiden (oder gleich in beide) damit es auf das Anschlussstück geschraubt werden kann. 
Und... in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft... die Bläschen steigen gemächlich.


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

Toll jez glaub ich dass ich ein langweiler bin. Meine Pulle für Bremsflüssigkeit ist ne Flasche fettarmes Joghurtdressing

Klingt aber schön einfach deine Lösung


----------



## dvt (18. Mai 2016)

Aaah, diese ganze Entlüfterei geht mir so auf den Senkel.
Wenn ich überlege, wie oft ich meinen Fullsprint entlüften musste, meine XX-Bremse, bis alles paste, da könnte ich  .
Einfach und schön ist anders. Vorallem das Hydraulik-Öl für die/den Reverb/Fullsprint ist ja auch nicht ohne. Umwelt- und gesundheitstechnisch.

Und die Spritzen sind ja für den Ars**. Sobald die mit dem Medium in Berührung sind, zieht und drückt man wie ein Ochse. Jedenfalls die Original-Avid/Rock-Shox Dinger... Ohne nachträgliches Verkleben der Schläuche habe ich da auch immer Luft gezogen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Morgen zusammen! 
Echt? 3 paar Avid, einmal reba xx und einmal lefty +Monarch fullsprint und null Probleme. 

Das erste Teil für den Umbau 




Wird aber wohl ziemlich schnell durch eine carbon ersetzt. Aber 27,2x400 in bezahlbar ist nicht so verbreitet...


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

Mmmh finde über 400gr ehrlich gesagt viel zu schwer. Da kommt man ja locker mit 31,6 und 400mm auf 300gr...

Mach einfach das Panzertape ab... direkt was gepsart


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Die ist ja nur Uebergangsloesung. Ich will erstmal aufbauen mit was ich habe. Zudem ist die Anhaengertauglich 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die durch eine FSA SLK mit 225g ersetzt wird. Da darf ich dann aber wieder keinen Kinderhaenger mehr dran haengen. Oder eien Thomson Elite mit 280g... unter 200g in 27,2x400 wird gleich RICHTIG teuer.


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

Ok das mit dem Anhänger isn argument


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die ist ja nur Uebergangsloesung. Ich will erstmal aufbauen mit was ich habe. Zudem ist die Anhaengertauglich
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die durch eine FSA SLK mit 225g ersetzt wird. Da darf ich dann aber wieder keinen Kinderhaenger mehr dran haengen. Oder eien Thomson Elite mit 280g... unter 200g in 27,2x400 wird gleich RICHTIG teuer.


Procraft PRC. Ist dann aber auch wieder nicht anhängertauglich. Und 100 € sind jetzt nicht so billig, wie ich finde. Werd' ich aber wohl demnächst mal ans neue Big Forest schrauben. In zwei Wochen geht der Rahmen wohl zum Pulvern. Wird also nix bis zum Heavy 24 
Bin schon am Überlegen, das Inbred für das Heavy mit der Reba und -17-Grad-Vorbau zu verheiraten, weil es mir von der Länger her ganz gut taugt... Und dann 26 "  Ich müsste die Reba nur vorher mal warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Die PRC finde ich in 27,2 nur mit 350mm.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2016)

Ach Mist, hast Recht.
Aber zum Glück reichen mir die 350 mm


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Darum wird es wohl eine FSA SLK werden. Wiegt wohl 225g und ist mit unter 70Euro noch bezahlbar. Ich finde die SLK Serie hat eh ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhaeltnis.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Aaah, diese ganze Entlüfterei geht mir so auf den Senkel.
> Wenn ich überlege, wie oft ich meinen Fullsprint entlüften musste, meine XX-Bremse, bis alles paste, da könnte ich  .
> Einfach und schön ist anders. Vorallem das Hydraulik-Öl für die/den Reverb/Fullsprint ist ja auch nicht ohne. Umwelt- und gesundheitstechnisch.
> 
> Und die Spritzen sind ja für den Ars**. Sobald die mit dem Medium in Berührung sind, zieht und drückt man wie ein Ochse. Jedenfalls die Original-Avid/Rock-Shox Dinger... Ohne nachträgliches Verkleben der Schläuche habe ich da auch immer Luft gezogen.



An den Salat mache ich das Öl auch nicht auch wenn es auf dem Bild so aussieht.   
Die Bierflasche musste in der Not als dritte Hand herhalten. Aber das Öl ist immer noch besser als das DOT Zeugs. 
Mit dem Entlüften ansonst habe ich keine Probleme, wenn's richtig gemacht wird passt es meistens gleich. 
Und die Spritzen habe ich schon ewig, die haben einen Kunststoffstempel der nicht quillt. 
Mit Gummi ist das was anderes, solche hatte ich mal im Modellbau verwendet. Die sind Murks und nur mit wasserlöslichen Medium zu gebrauchen. 

Wovor es mir graut...ist die Wartung der Reverb... Das sind soviel Einzelteile und Einbausachen zu beachten, die mich überlegen lassen... kaufste lieber neu  

Man will ja auch nochmal zum fahren kommen


----------



## daniel77 (18. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Anhaengertauglich


hab ich auch für den Singletrailer, allerdings in 450mm, hab allerdings eine Stütze/Sattelkombo zum wechseln dann muss ich die Kupplung nicht mitschleppen oder beim Anhängerbetrieb vorher rumfummeln mit der Höhe Kupplung etc....



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... unter 200g in 27,2x400 wird gleich RICHTIG teuer.


wenn`s kein Carbon sein muss:
http://www.actionsports.de/fun-works-n-light-sattelstuetze-alloy-sl-400mm-190g-10497

Hab ich auch den ST drangehabt und hat ohne murren gehalten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Die hatte ich auch mal im Scandal, aber da hat sie glaub ich geknarzt. Mal sehen, erstmal die erste Version aufbauen. Ich hab schon ein paar Ideen, was ich noch umbauen kann 
Gerade kamen 3 Pakete an... ich glaub ich verkruemel mich heute abend mal in Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2016)

die funworks hab ich jetzt auch nachdem mir meine chinastütze gebrochen ist.. aber die war eh sackschwer. die fw is jetzt leichter


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die funworks hab ich jetzt auch nachdem mir meine chinastütze gebrochen ist.. aber die war eh sackschwer. die fw is jetzt leichter


Neben einem Gabelbruch so ziemlich eine meiner Horrorphantasien


----------



## BENDERR (18. Mai 2016)

ach, das war garnicht wild bei mir.. ich habs erst garnicht bemerkt.
sonntags hats beim losfahren(!) irgendwann mal *knack* gemacht und dienstags beim training ist mir der gewonnene komfort der stütze (mehr flex) aufgefallen.. da dachte ich aber noch der sattel sei locker.
und als ich dann daheim den sattel festschrauben wollte fiel mir dann auf, dass die stütze n knacks hat..


----------



## Phippsy (18. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Neben einem Gabelbruch so ziemlich eine meiner Horrorphantasien


Oh ja. Sattelstützen sind bei mir alle Alu und solide, aber ich fahr im Moment ne China Carbon Starrgabel, die herhalten muss wie ne Federgabel. Da weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir Sorgen machen sollte.
Lenkerbruch wär auch sowas, da hab ich am Renner nen Windigen.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Mai 2016)

die FunWorks ist seit 1.5 Jahren an meinem Fully verbaut und macht keinen Mucks....


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Oh ja. Sattelstützen sind bei mir alle Alu und solide, aber ich fahr im Moment ne China Carbon Starrgabel, die herhalten muss wie ne Federgabel. Da weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir Sorgen machen sollte.
> Lenkerbruch wär auch sowas, da hab ich am Renner nen Windigen.


Hatte mal aufm Rennrad bei 60klamotten nen Schlauchplatzer am VR. Das war auch geil

Hier kam eben ein päckchen an. Der neue RR-Rahmen will ja geschützt werden. Nen normalen Aluumwerfer mit Schelle wollte ich da net nehmen. Die Lösung heißt:
SRAM Force 22 Yaw
Procraft PRC UD Klemme




Macht 96Gramm...mit Kettenfänger und Schelle. Passende schrauben muss ich noch ordern. Hatte grad nur eine die zufällig passte...
Passend dazu die Sattelklemme:


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

So Hermes kam auch grad:


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Mein Rahmen und die Kleinteile kamen auch. Wenn die Kinder im bett sind schaue ich mal, wie weit ich komme...


----------



## Phippsy (18. Mai 2016)

Der Lenker schaut nur fast bequem aus. Lässt sich der Oberlenker noch ordentlich greifen oder ist da nur noch abstützen drin?


----------



## maddda (18. Mai 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Der Lenker schaut nur fast bequem aus. Lässt sich der Oberlenker noch ordentlich greifen oder ist da nur noch abstützen drin?


Wenn ich Oberländer fahre hab ich bergauf nur die Hände locker draufliegen. Fahre aber sowieso fast nie Oberlenker, da liege ich öfter mit den Unterarmen drauf, als dass ich wirklich greife. Von daher habe ich deswegen garnicht überlegt


@Sascha

Gefällt mir sehr gut der Rahmen. Find ich von der Form her schöner als den Zaboo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, das wird sehr cool! Musste nur noch den passenden Steuersatz und einen Satz NokonLiner bestellen... Teuer Teuer!

Aber ein Erfolgserlebniss: ich habe endlich das grosse SponserFlasche im Scalpel Problem geloesst:


----------



## matt017 (18. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die PRC finde ich in 27,2 nur mit 350mm.


Doch, die gibt's jetzt auch mit 400mm. 
Hab mir gerade eine bei Best Bike Parts geholt. 
Mit dem orig. Stahlschrauben kam meine aber auf 190g.
Und in lang ist sie  (zumindest bis jetzt) etwas teurer als die 350er.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal das Urlaubsgeld abwarten. Oder braucht jemand eine 31,6x400er? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (18. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, das wird sehr cool! Musste nur noch den passenden Steuersatz und einen Satz NokonLiner bestellen... Teuer Teuer!
> 
> Aber ein Erfolgserlebniss: ich habe endlich das grosse SponserFlasche im Scalpel Problem geloesst:



Und jetzt scheuert Dir die Flasche das Sitzrohr durch, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Nein, sind 5mm Platz


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2016)

@nopain-nogain: Wolltest du nicht ein Aufbauthema machen? 
@mete: Gestern wieder den naturbelassen geschotterten Rundweg um den Teufelssee inspiziert?  Ich hab's knirschen gehört und dann _das_ Trikot gesehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Soll ich denn? Von einem Schnoeden Wuerfel?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2016)

Das ist deine Entscheidung  Im schlimmsten Fall bist du dann halt Alleinunterhalter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Ich muss mal sehen wann ich dazu komme... habe im Moment viel um die Ohren. Frau hat wieder Spass mit dem Ruecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (19. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich muss mal sehen wann ich dazu komme...



Da muss ne Lefty rein... weisst du auch oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Zuerst kommt da die Reba rein... aber ich hab da schon noch so 1-2 Ideen. 
Aber das 115mm Steuerrohr ist natuerlich naeher an den 137mm als die 105mm vom Zaboo. 
Zudem waere es gut, da ich dann den LRSaus dem Cube auch im Scalpel nutzen kann. Habe also 3 100% austauschbare LRS.
Spricht also schon einiges dafuer... aber nicht gleich. Wie schon gesagt: Urlaubsgeld  Lefties sind ja nicht umsonst und ich muss das Vorderrad ja noch umspeichen.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zuerst kommt da die Reba rein... aber ich hab da schon noch so 1-2 Ideen.
> Aber das 115mm Steuerrohr ist natuerlich naeher an den 137mm als die 105mm vom Zaboo.
> Zudem waere es gut, da ich dann den LRSaus dem Cube auch im Scalpel nutzen kann. Habe also 3 100% austauschbare LRS.
> Spricht also schon einiges dafuer... aber nicht gleich. Wie schon gesagt: Urlaubsgeld  Lefties sind ja nicht umsonst und ich muss das Vorderrad ja noch umspeichen.



Vorderrad mit Lefty SI-Nabe und Crest hab ich noch im Keller liegen, kannst für `nen schmalen Taler haben


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Hoert sich gut an -> PM


----------



## mete (19. Mai 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> @mete: Gestern wieder den naturbelassen geschotterten Rundweg um den Teufelssee inspiziert?  Ich hab's knirschen gehört und dann _das_ Trikot gesehen.



Jo, bin aber nur ein wenig herumgerollt und habe ein paar Bäume von den Trails geräumt. Auch, wenn für die Müggelz unter der Woche erstaunlich viele Radfahrer unterwegs waren, Dich habe ich nicht gesehen .


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Auch, wenn für die Müggelz unter der Woche erstaunlich viele Radfahrer unterwegs waren, Dich habe ich nicht gesehen .



Wir waren auch überhalb von dir. Ich fand's entspannt leer - im Grunewald wär's deutlich "voller" gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2016)

Sooo

Leider kommt der Rahmen wohl erst morgen. Also müsst ihr euch heute mit Kleinkram zufurieden geben.

Yuniper DropsIn Steuersatz:





Power Cordz Liner für die Nokons:


----------



## Till_Mann (19. Mai 2016)

Da ich ja übermorgen mein erstes Rennradrennen, die Berner Rundfahrt fahre, haben sich meine Kollegen erbarmt und mir ne Kleinigkeit geliehen, damit das was aussieht:





So sieht der alte Renner eigentlich richtig schick aus 
War nur lustig bei der Montage. - Montieren kriegste selbst hin, oder? - Ja klar, bin doch schon groß. *5 min später renne ich ihm hinterher* - ich brauch noch so ne Distanzscheibe für den Freilauf. - Wieso, willst du 10 fach fahren? - Ne, 3x9 muss reichen für den Sieg


----------



## maddda (19. Mai 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Da ich ja übermorgen mein erstes Rennradrennen, die Berner Rundfahrt fahre, haben sich meine Kollegen erbarmt und mir ne Kleinigkeit geliehen, damit das was aussieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil!

Pass aber auf dich auf! Und lass dich nicht zu oft zum fahren im Wind verdonnern. Hatte ich in Belgien mal, dass da keiner Arbeiten wollte:/


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Sehr geile Kiste 
Ich hab heute mal den Hope-LRS von Crosser mit Schnellspanner auf 15mm/x12 und Bike umgebaut und den Novatech auf Crosser. Finde den Hope geiler am Bike.
Jetzt fehlt noch der Steuersatz, der NokonLiner und die Kabelfuehrung/Buchse fuer 1x10. Der Cube hat unten sonst 2 einzelen Ausgaenge (Umwerfer/Schaltwerk), da ich aber nur einen brauche wuerde der 2. rausfallen... aber es gibt extra ein Insert fuer 1x


----------



## Till_Mann (19. Mai 2016)

Ja, Tipps habe ich eigentlich schon genug für eine ganze Profi Karriere bekommen. 
Ich fahre auch nur die allerkleinste Runde (43 km), da am Sonntag der Swiss Bike Cup im CC ansteht.
Der Plan ist die ersten Kilometer bis zum Berg irgendwie überleben ohne im Wind fahren zu müssen, dann am Berg mein eigenes Tempo zu fahren und wenn es das Glück gut mit mir meint habe ich dann eine Gruppe für den Rückweg, sonst verhunger ich da und meine Bergzeit war egal.

Wenn es mir gefällt gibt es am Dienstag gleich das nächste Rennradrennen, dann aber 9 Runden à 8 km.

Am Sonntag freue ich mich aber dann erstmal auf das erste CC Rennen die Saison. Das Müsing hat noch eine neue Sattelstütze bekommen, sodass ich endlich den Carbon Sattel montieren kann. Bilder gibt es auch demnächst. Bisschen blöd ist nur, dass mein Sattel 9,6 mm hohe Rails hat und die Bontrager "Oversized Ears" sind 10 mm hoch . Wer denkt sich denn so ein krummes Maß aus? hab jetzt mal ein kleines Stück Gummi mitgeklemmt und hoffe das hält.

--Dieser Sound von den Felgen, da hört man ja jedes Staubkorn über das man drüberfährt --


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hab es mal getan Back2theRoots.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Moin Ihr Schrauber   
...es gibt immer was zu tun, auch wenn es nur der Tausch der Sattelstütze ist oder schnell mal ein neues Rad zusammen gesteckt wird. 








...zu vorher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...es gibt immer was zu optimieren


----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2016)

Das is aber eng

Leider ist mein Rahmen immernoch auf dem Weg. Also gehts mit Kleinkram weiter. 
Auch wenn man es jetzt denken könnte. Es wird kein Merida. Auch bei der Sitzzone gilt: So wenig Metall wie möglich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2016)

hmmm... die Klemmung gefaellt mir jetzt nicht sooo  Aber troest dich, ich muss auch noch bis naechste woche auf Kleinteile warten 
Aber sonntag ist eh Bad Wildbad mit dem Scalpel angesagt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Gerade die Klemmung finde ich klasse und bestimmt auch gesünder für ein Carbongestell am Sattel.   
Ich glaube wenn da nicht noch Gewicht an's Rad kommt, hebt er bei einer Bodenwelle ab und fliegt weiter...ist so wie beim Segeln, wenn der Rumpf anfängt zu gleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (20. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gerade die Klemmung finde ich klasse und bestimmt auch gesünder für ein Carbongestell am Sattel.
> Ich glaube wenn da nicht noch Gewicht an's Rad kommt, hebt er bei einer Bodenwellen ab und fliegt weiter...ist so wie beim Segeln, wenn der Rumpf anfängt zu gleiten.


Genau das war auch mein Gedanke, als ich die Stütze bestellt hab.
Denke mal das Radl wird UCI-Legal bleiben Immerhin fahre ich ja auch nen Rahmen mit nem 57er OR... Aber schaun wir mal. So richtig habe ich nicht wirklich ne Ahnung wo ich Gewichtsmäßig lande. Schnell soll es sein. Die Waage ist zweitrangig.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2016)

Moin   
...alle zum Wettkampf oder noch in den Federn beim Weibe   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (21. Mai 2016)

Moin

Ne schon wieder zu Hause Bin schon Vorbelastung gefahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2016)

Einkaufen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2016)

...erster Teil   
Der bunte, gelbe, gedruckt fahrender bin ich    

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2016)

Mal bei schönem Wetter rausgerollt


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2016)

Hier war es auch top... Eigentlich zu schade um Vorbelastung zu fahren... 





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (21. Mai 2016)

Kennt einer von euch die Marathonstrecke in Schotten? Wie ist die?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2016)

ein Gespann auf Abwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2016)

Wie jedes Jahr, Trainingslager auf Elba. Leider sind die Trails dieses Jahr in wirklich miesem Zustand. Und jetzt ist erst Anfang der Saison. Die ganzen Hinterradbremser kommen ja noch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2016)

Schöner Scheiss! Erste Runde kein bums in den Beinen. Zweite Runde MagenKrämpfe... dnf


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin
> ...alle zum Wettkampf oder noch in den Federn beim Weibe



Ich habe einen Teil des gestrigen Tages damit zugebracht, mal wieder von hier ans Stettiner Haff zu fahren.




Bei Kilometer 115 hab' ich den Schwager angerufen und gesagt, ich sei in 2 Stunden beim abgesprochenen Treffpunkt. Hat geklappt und den Rest der Strecke sind wir dann gemeinsam gefahren und am Ueckermünder Strand gab's dann für seine 100 und meine 205 km ein Eis


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2016)

Morgen JUngs. 

Gestern lief alles gut Rennbericht kommt dann die Tage, wenn ich die Fotos hab


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2016)

Ok, der Morgen ist schonmal gerettet!  Heute duerfte endlich der Steuersatz fuer das Cube kommen und gerade wurde ich von Trickstuff auf FB angeschrieben, das ich die Presswurst gewonnen habe


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ok, der Morgen ist schonmal gerettet!  Heute duerfte endlich der Steuersatz fuer das Cube kommen und gerade wurde ich von Trickstuff auf FB angeschrieben, das ich die Presswurst gewonnen habe


Presswurst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2016)

Erster Trickstuff erster news Artikel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2016)

Dann war's diesmal doch kein Fehler der Autokorrektur


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Erster Trickstuff erster news Artikel.


...du Schelm


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Da schleppt man 120km Futter mit und isst dann doch was Anderes   




https://www.strava.com/activities/584754027


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2016)

leeeegger!


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da schleppt man 120km Futter mit und isst dann doch was Anderes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil!

Heute gibt's bei mir Hähnchenbrust Kartoffeln und Spinat.

Kann keine Gels Riegel Haferflocken Nudeln oder Reis mehr sehen. Hatte ich gestern genug von


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme mir immer Kartoffeln für längere Ausfahrten mit. In der Mikrowelle angegart, etwas Salz rauf, ab in die Trikottasche.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir immer Kartoffeln für längere Ausfahrten mit. In der Mikrowelle angegart, etwas Salz rauf, ab in die Trikottasche.


Auch ne gute Idee   ...geht bestimmt auch mit Pelle 
Dazu noch ein Becher Kräuterquark ...lecker  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

Pelle???


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2016)

Schale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir immer Kartoffeln für längere Ausfahrten mit. In der Mikrowelle angegart, etwas Salz rauf, ab in die Trikottasche.


Kartoffeln, Mikrowelle, Angaren?


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2016)

onspeed schrieb:


> Kartoffeln, Mikrowelle, Angaren?


Hat jetzt bei mir auch für mehrere Fragezeichen gesorgt


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

In Stückchen schneiden, etwas Wasser dazu, Deckel drauf. Rein in die Mikrowelle. Dann nur bis bissfest garen. Ganz durch gegart wird Kartoffelbrei in der Trikottasche. Hängt aber wie immer von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Phippsy (23. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte erst an ganze Kartoffeln. Aber so klingt das nach was zum ausprobieren. 
Kommt das dann in ne Dose? Sonst dürfte das doch matsche werden, bissfest hin oder her.


----------



## maddda (23. Mai 2016)

Bei mir kam Post:







Achja kann iwer von euch ne Procraft PRC Carbonsattelklemme gebrauchen? Leider baut meine viel zu hoch für den Rahmen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst an ganze Kartoffeln. Aber so klingt das nach was zum ausprobieren.
> Kommt das dann in ne Dose? Sonst dürfte das doch matsche werden, bissfest hin oder her.



einfach in einen Gefrierbeutel und in die Trikottasche. Matschig ist mir da noch nie etwas geworden. Kann man dann auf dem Rad ganz gut essen.

Kartoffeln haben halt keine besonders hohe Energiedichte. Da muss/müsste man sich die Taschen schon voll stopfen. Je nach Training habe ich dann aber auch noch (selbstgemachtes) Geld dabei.


----------



## Phippsy (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> (selbstgemachtes) Gel*d* dabei.


 Von nix kommt nix, wa?

Gel machen hab ich mal versucht, war aber ne riesen Sauerei. Wie machst du das?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> einfach in einen Gefrierbeutel und in die Trikottasche. Matschig ist mir da noch nie etwas geworden. Kann man dann auf dem Rad ganz gut essen.
> 
> Kartoffeln haben halt keine besonders hohe Energiedichte. Da muss/müsste man sich die Taschen schon voll stopfen. Je nach Training habe ich dann aber auch noch (selbstgemachtes) Geld dabei.


Verate mir bitte das Rezept für das selbstgemachte Geld


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Mai 2016)

Erst die Rechtschreibreform, dann auch noch "Autokorrektur". Meiner Generation hat man es nicht leicht gemacht.

Na ja, ist nicht wirklich Gel. Ich nehme immer so Softflaskflachen (350 bis 500 ml) her. Da kommt einfach Maltodextrin + Fructose rein. Sehr, sehr hoch konzentriert. Ist aber noch sehr flüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2016)

Oha, es regnet Würfel! 

Bei mir kam auch Post, siehe Aufbau Thread! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (23. Mai 2016)

Kleiner Nachtrag von meinem Wochenende.

Samstag das erste Rennradrennen gefahren und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich nur die kleine Runde 34 km gefahren bin war Alles dabei. Im großen Feld nach vorne arbeiten, im Berg bei lauter Attaken irgendwann die Spitzengruppe verloren, in der Abfahrt versucht alleine Boden gut zu machen und sich dann in einer kleinen Gruppe absprechen und den Vorsprung vor der großen Gruppe von hinten ins Ziel retten. Naja und mich im Sprint völlig falsch platzieren und ziemlich schlecht aussehen natürlich auch 

Über Sonntag brauche ich nicht viel zu schreiben. Swiss Bike Cup am Bikefestival Bike Days in Solothurn. Müde Beine vom Vortag, den ganzen Tag auf dem Festival rumstehen ohne was ordentliches zu essen und Ruhe zu haben, sehr starkes Fahrerfeld, Platten in der letzten Runde, Schlauch geschenkt bekommen, beim Versuch einfach noch fertig zu fahren noch gestürzt. Abhaken, Samstag war schön.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Kommt das dann in ne Dose? Sonst dürfte das doch matsche werden, bissfest hin oder her.


Die Kartoffeln kommen weichgekocht in einen Gefrierbeutel. Butter, Milch, Salz, Pfeffer und nach Gusto etwas Muskat dazu und am Ende der Tour gibt's Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  , 
endlich mal wieder Regen. 
Die Fässer waren schon fast leer...das bedeutet, mit Leitungswasser waschen und spülen. Aber jetzt ist wieder reichlich Wasser da.  Und das Beste, es kam in der Woche und nicht am WE.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

Hat von euch jemand einen Tipp für Haferflocken Ersatz? Habe meine 2 Wochenration daheim liegen lassen und in Italien sind Haferflocken recht unbekannt.


----------



## Phippsy (24. Mai 2016)

Kartoffelbrei. Da kannst du auch alles mögliche reinmachen. Anleitung steht oben. 

A prospos, es muss mal nen Artikel gegeben haben, in dem Joe Barnes erklärt hat, warum er Kartoffelbrei so toll findet. Ich hab davon nur erzählt bekommen. Kennt den jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Mai 2016)

Dann lieber Süsskartoffeln!


----------



## CreepingDeath (24. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand einen Tipp für Haferflocken Ersatz? Habe meine 2 Wochenration daheim liegen lassen und in Italien sind Haferflocken recht unbekannt.


Lass sie dir schicken, wäre mein Tipp, so von Hausfrau zu Hausfrau.


----------



## lolobo4 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich würde auf Milchreis , Reis und Nudeln setzen 

Zu den Haferflocken : http://blog.strava.com/50-shades-of-oatmeal-with-ted-king-10849/


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2016)

http://frage-antwort.elbahome.de/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=601


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

Da gibt es aber keine. Den Link habe ich auch schon gefunden


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

Geil, meine Frau kam gerade vom Biken zurück. Wurde gerade auf einem der Haupttrails des Bikeparks von deutschen Wanderern zur Sau gemacht, was sie da mit dem Fahrrad zu suchen hätte. Sei ja keine 2m breit.

Wahnsinn, vor solchen Idioten bist du wirklich nirgends sicher.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2016)

Erinnert mich an die deutschsprachige Fußgängerin mit Hund am Lago di Tenno, die mich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass Fahrräder auf den Wegen um den See verboten seien. Zugegeben, das stimmt (wusste ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nicht). Für Hunde gilt dies aber auch...


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

V.a. bei dem Trail sind halt links und rechts überall noch die Absperrbänder vom Marathon. Zudem überall wirklich große Wegweiser, Gefahrenhinweise, usw. So blind kann man gar nicht sein. Aber bei Ignoranz hilft auch Sehen nicht.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2016)

Manchmal ignoriere ich solche Leute einfach. Für sowas is mir meine Zeit zu schade...

Morgen kommen wohl noch einige Sachen für mein neues Rennrad. Freu mich schon wie Bolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## mete (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal nach einem schönen und günstigen 29" Fully-Rahmen Ausschau gehalten, weil ich nach 5 Jahren mal wieder Lust auf Fully habe, aber wenn das Budget bei max. 1000,- EUR liegt, gibt der Markt ja quasi nichts Vernünftiges her, nicht einmal gebraucht. Ich glaube, ich fahre einfach weiter Hardtail....


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


>


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

Es gab noch eine Steigerung. Bin heute Nachmittag den gleichen Trail wie meine Frau gefahren. Im Abstand von 10m so Äste von Dornenbüschen quergelegt. So etwas habe ich in 10 Jahren Elba noch nicht gesehen. Die Äste waren heute bei meiner Frau noch nicht da. 

Die Italiener immer mega entspannt und nett, aber unsere Landsleute. Was für A..löcher mit dabei.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2016)

Zusatz: es handelt sich um einen offiziellen, ausgeschilderten Trail des Bikeparks.


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es gab noch eine Steigerung. Bin heute Nachmittag den gleichen Trail wie meine Frau gefahren. Im Abstand von 10m so Äste von Dornenbüschen quergelegt. So etwas habe ich in 10 Jahren Elba noch nicht gesehen. Die Äste waren heute bei meiner Frau noch nicht da.
> 
> Die Italiener immer mega entspannt und nett, aber unsere Landsleute. Was für A..löcher mit dabei.



Es leben die Deutschen. In Schottland mit linkslenkendem Wohnmobil hatten wir damals genau zwei Zusammenstöße mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, beide mit Münchner Kennzeichen .


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Es gab noch eine Steigerung. Bin heute Nachmittag den gleichen Trail wie meine Frau gefahren. Im Abstand von 10m so Äste von Dornenbüschen quergelegt. So etwas habe ich in 10 Jahren Elba noch nicht gesehen. Die Äste waren heute bei meiner Frau noch nicht da.
> 
> Die Italiener immer mega entspannt und nett, aber unsere Landsleute. Was für A..löcher mit dabei.


...mach's wie die Italiener, bleib entspannt.   
Und wenn du einen erwischt...mit seinem Dornenzweig auspeitschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Mai 2016)

Jaaaaaa man! 

Ach ja, die Thomson kam heute. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie gut die gemacht ist!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer   

Teil 2... 






...wer eventuell sowas sucht... 
http://77designz.com/product/oval-guide-s3e-type


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revo1337 (25. Mai 2016)

Moin,
Habe mein altes Problem. Etwas knackt/knarzt beim pedalieren..
habe inzwischen das Tretlager gewechselt, Kettenblattschrauben richtig angezogen, Schrauben der Kurbel richtig angezogen, pedale raus mit fett wieder rein...
Es hat alles nicht geholfen. 
Hat jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte=?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Revo1337 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe mein altes Problem. Etwas knackt/knarzt beim pedalieren..
> habe inzwischen das Tretlager gewechselt, Kettenblattschrauben richtig angezogen, Schrauben der Kurbel richtig angezogen, pedale raus mit fett wieder rein...
> Es hat alles nicht geholfen.
> Hat jemand noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte=?



Freilauf/Kassette reinigen und fetten oder einfach nur festziehen   
Kann auch am Sattel/Sattelstütze liegen.
Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2016)

Heute ist ein guter Tag! Das Cube faehrt sich sehr gut! Es ist langes Wochenende und es kam ein Paket von Trickstuff


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Heute ist ein guter Tag! Das Cube faehrt sich sehr gut! Es ist langes Wochenende und es kam ein Paket von Trickstuff


In grün hätte ich es auch genommen, aber so   
...ne, ist schon cool wenn man gutes Werkzeug hat egal welche Farbe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr einen Tipp für Rahmenlagerausbau Werkzeug? Gerade eines meiner Lux Lager lässt sich kaum ausschlagen. Da kannst nirgends ansetzen


----------



## Revo1337 (25. Mai 2016)

Die Kassette hatte ich auch erst gewechselt. Und die Sattelstütze kann es auch nicht sein, da es auch im stehen geräusche erzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tipp für Rahmenlagerausbau Werkzeug? Gerade eines meiner Lux Lager lässt sich kaum ausschlagen. Da kannst nirgends ansetzen


zughammer


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Du brauchst ein Kugellager Innenauszug Werkzeug, gekauft, selbst gebastelt oder im guten Laden machen lassen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Revo1337 schrieb:


> Die Kassette hatte ich auch erst gewechselt. Und die Sattelstütze kann es auch nicht sein, da es auch im stehen geräusche erzeugt


Dann schick bitte mal ein Foto vom Bike.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Der ID des Spacers ist etwas größer. Ich hab sie aber mit einem Schraubendreher im Kreis ausgetrieben.
> 
> Damit geht's dann zu 100%


Stefan, so eine Kiste geht auch... von Specialized


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

Bei Spezi muss ich mir aber wohl das Budget eines Elba Urlaubs einsparen


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es ist langes Wochenende


Ihr immer mit euren vielen Feiertagen...


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2016)

Hab' jetzt endlich einen möglicherweise passenden Fullyrahmen innerhalb des Budgets (naja fast, der Dämpfer fehlt...) gefunden. Mal schauen ob das wirklich was ist, es lebe das 14 tägige Widerrufsrecht beim Online-Kauf .


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Mai 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Hab' jetzt endlich einen möglicherweise passenden Fullyrahmen innerhalb des Budgets (naja fast, der Dämpfer fehlt...) gefunden. Mal schauen ob das wirklich was ist, es lebe das 14 tägige Widerrufsrecht beim Online-Kauf .


Das ist eine verbale Form von Clickbait...


----------



## mete (26. Mai 2016)

Ich zeig's, wenn ich es behalte .


----------



## maddda (26. Mai 2016)

Gestern kamen noch Pakete, aber hatte durch den Rennbericht iwe keine Zeit.

Also dafür jetzt:

Bei der Kurbel kommt wieder Japanische Grosserientechnik. Funktionert und ist sogar leicht. Werde jetzt mit der Kurbel von 172,5 auf 175 umsteigen. Übersetzung ist 52/36. Bei der 50/34 habe ich die großen ritzel nicht wirklich genutzt. Schauen wir mal wie das jetzt so läuft:





Als Innenlager kommt das Dura Ace 9000 Pressfit. Kennt glaube ich eh jeder^^

Das Rennrad is ja verschleissresistenter. Da kann man auch bei der Kette mal was nettes nehmen. Zugeibsteller kommen von Jagwire in Wagenfarbe:





Vorbau. Passend zum Lenker mit schwarzen Titanschrauben an der Vorbaukappe. Die Schraube am Schaft kann ich leider nicht tauschen, da sie einen etwas schmaleren Kopf hat als die erhältlichen Titanschrauben. Lenkerhöhe is berechnet, sprich die -17 Grad passen schon so. 




Nokons habe ich auch schon durch den Lenker gefriemelt. Ging aber ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Mai 2016)

Ich hab heute die ersten 2000hm (auf 40km) ins cube gepresst  läuft echt top! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die ersten 2000hm (auf 40km) ins cube gepresst  läuft echt top!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Ist das nicht zu anstrengend mit so einem eckigen Ding?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Mai 2016)

Ach darum gab das so einen hohen TSS? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (27. Mai 2016)

Brauche kurzfristig Eure Hilfe. Weiß jemand ob in Belgien eine Auslands-Startgenehmigung verlangt wird? Da Schopp abgesagt wurde suche ich eine Alternative 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn du Lizenzfahrer bist dann ja. wenn net dann net


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2016)

schopp wurde abgesagt?


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2016)

ahja, sehs gerade auf der homepage.. unfassbar.. die orga da ist so schlecht 

gut, ich hätte eh nicht starten können, da ich am sonntag umziehe, aber trotzdem scheisse.
wie kann man ein rennen bitte 3 tage vorher absagen? dann sollen se halt 3 leute im kreis fahren lassen


----------



## racingforlife (27. Mai 2016)

Mit der A-Startgenehmigung war zu erwarten, die in Belgien nehmen den Radsport sehr genau.

Verstehe das mit Schopp nicht! Wo fahren die Leute? An dem Tag gab es noch ein Rennen bei Würzburg aber das ist heute bei Rad-Net gelöscht worden. Die Bayern machen ja viel ohne BDR aber ich weiß nicht ob da Kontrolliert wird. Könnte theoretisch vor der Haustür starten aber leider auch illegal und bei dem MA wurde letztes Jahr fleißig gesperrt.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (27. Mai 2016)

vor allem sind ja doch immerhin 7 leute im U23/Elite rennen gemeldet. 
normal kommen noch nachmeldungen dazu.. is zwar traurig die starterzahl, aber das rennen deswegen absagen ist einfach armselig.

@racingforlife marathon in rhens? oder is das zu weit von dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (27. Mai 2016)

Komme ganz aus Hannover und für Marathons mag ich nicht mehr so weit fahren.

Aber trotzdem danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zett78 (27. Mai 2016)

Wettertechnisch könnte Rhens eh zum kotzen werden


----------



## maddda (27. Mai 2016)

Ich guck grad Giro. Man is das spannend Kruijswijk is eben gestürzt... Jetzt wird neu gemischt


----------



## racingforlife (27. Mai 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> vor allem sind ja doch immerhin 7 leute im U23/Elite rennen gemeldet.
> normal kommen noch nachmeldungen dazu.. is zwar traurig die starterzahl, aber das rennen deswegen absagen ist einfach armselig.
> 
> @racingforlife marathon in rhens? oder is das zu weit von dir?



Bei den Senioren sind es auch nur 8-10 was ich so auf der schnelle gesehen habe 





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (27. Mai 2016)

Jetzt steh ich hier auf dem Campingplatz in Willingen und hab Grad meine letzten Haferflocken angesetzt...
 Ich fühle mit dir Stefan


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Mai 2016)

Mir geht's gut: Pancakes aus Vollkornmehl und Haferkleie. Dann noch so italienisches Backpulver mit Vanillegeschmack. Mache ich jeden Morgen für 5 Kinder. Jetzt noch einen extra Stapel für mich. Der wird dann kalt anstatt der Haferflocken eingesetzt. Recht variabel einsetzbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2016)

Boar! Ich könnte kotzen! Wollte gerade in Keller 3-4h rennrad fahren. Stages geht nicht. Schneider mit dem cutter Messer das ducttape weg um mir voll in die Hand. Blutet wie sau und genau da, wo ich den Lenker greife! So kein Training heute und so klebe Streifen drauf... Hoffentlich ist es morgen dicht...

Ich bin so kurz davor den Stages Kram zu verkaufen! Braucht jemand 3 Stück??!?

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (28. Mai 2016)

Nö. Funktionieren ja eh nie. Hatte zwischendurch mal überlegt bei eBay auf eine zu bieten, aber die scheinen ja echt unzuverlässig zu sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2016)

Naja, normal funktioniert sie schon. Ich hab nur an der Rennrad das Gefuehl, das sie Batterien frisst... aber mit dem Messgeraet hatte die Batterie noch genug Saft... komisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2016)

Hmmm helft mir mal :was mache ich mir dem Zaboo?
















Ich hab das Gefühl das knarzen kam von der reba. Jedenfalls knarzt auch das cube, wenn ich mit gezogener Vorderrad bremse voll dran rum reiße. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (28. Mai 2016)

Das ist einfach: Aufbauen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2016)

Eher nicht. Hab ja das Cube. Ich bin eher am ueberlegen, ob ich ihn fuer 100 oder so in Bikemarkt stellen soll...


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Mai 2016)

Verkoofen. Die Rahmenform is eh nix


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2016)

Also ihr würdet den Rahmen mit gutem Gewissen verkaufen? Für wie viel? Zum weg werfen ist er dich noch zu schade... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2016)

Mit gutem Gewissen halt, wenn du ausdrücklich defekt dazuschreibst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2016)

Naja, defekt würde ich ihn nicht nennen. Ich habe ihm nun im Bike Markt http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/785780-zaboo-zombie-29-l-19 und ehrlich beschrieben. Ich würde ihn ja auch noch fahren... Nur hatte ich ehrlich mal wieder Lust auf was neues 

Heute auf der richtigen Talseite unterwegs gewesen 






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2016)

...Bilder von unserer kleinen Tour an der Saale, Elbe, Mulde und weißen Elster... ~500km


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2016)

da fehlt aber noch das schild "ultra long vehicle" hinten dran.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Mai 2016)

...Lagerplatz aufräumen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...lecker Essen von dem freundlichen Nachbarn...werde anbieten den Aufwasch zu übernehmen   
Der Regen ist bis jetzt ausgeblieben. Die ersten 125km/500Hm mit reichlich Gepäck ist geschafft.


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2016)

Wie Geil! Das sieht ja mal richtig nach Spaß aus!!!!

Warte momentan noch auf das Lenkerband für mein neues Rennrad...und auf die heiße Inge Dann ist eigentlich alles komplett. Werde wohl nach der heutigen Einheit mal das alte zerlegen (1-2) Teile übernehme ich. Dann müsste es dann mitte der Woche feddich sein


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja, defekt würde ich ihn nicht nennen.


Die Kiste hat einen Riss, für mich also eindeutig defekt. Ich sage ja nicht, dass man ihn partout nicht mehr fahren kann - hast du ja auch getan. Aber sicher ist sicher 

€: Schon verkauft?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2016)

Ja, Riss und alles habe ich aber in der Beschreibung erwähnt und auch Bilder davon eingefügt. 
Ich habe ihn explizit gefragt, ob er sich ueber den Zustand im klaren ist, was er bejaht hat und er hat auch geschrieben, das er ihn wegen dem Riss wohl eh neu lackieren laesst... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2016)

Das ging ja schnell.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2016)

Ja, bin auch positiv ueberascht. Gab auch echt einige Interessenten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2016)

Moin Allerseits   
...alles wieder verstaut, weiter geht's. Heute durch Barby, wo die Saale in die Elbe mündet und weiter zum Wörlitzer Park. Das Wetter sieht gut aus...nicht so wie im Rest Deutschlands. 




...schnell noch das Handy geladen. Zum Glück haben einige Bäume in Sachsen-Anhalt eine USB-Ladebuchse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2016)

40km geschafft, das Wetter hält sich auch noch obwohl reichlich dunkle Wolken über uns hinweg ziehen.


----------



## maddda (30. Mai 2016)

Hier wird das Wetter auch wieder besser Werd mich gleich auch mal aufs RR setzen. Das Essen sieht bei euch immer sehr geil aus!
Suchst du immer vorher die besten Restaurants aus und arbeitest danach die Touren aus?


----------



## baloo (30. Mai 2016)

Letzte Schneereste!
In drei Wochen werden die Tage schon wieder kürzer!!!




Darum geniesst den Sommer noch


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Mai 2016)

...das Gewitter geschickt umfahren


----------



## Phippsy (30. Mai 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier wird das Wetter auch wieder besser


Schön wär's. Hier geht seit heute früh die Welt unter. 

Hab ein hartes WE hinter mir, erst Willingen, dann Rhens und beides immernoch mit Starrgabel und Stahlrahmen und dreifach.
 Willingen ist eine tolle Strecke, aber der Start ist sakrisch früh und  teuer. 
Rhens dagegen ist sogar mit 5€ Nachmelde noch günstig.
Die Strecke in Rhens ist auch interessanter als Willingen, sehr trailig und abspruchsvoll. Es war zwar ziemlich schlammig, aber mMn hat das der Strecke eher gut getan (auch wenn ich damit ziemlich alleine bin).
In Willingen hätte eine Federgabel nicht geschadet, aber in Rhens hab ich sie schon vermisst, da hat es gegen Ende wehgetan. Vor allem nach dem Rennen, als es dann noch auf die Endurotrails im Koblenzer Stadtwald ging. Dort ist es aber echt klasse.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2016)

Amtlich! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits  ... die Sonne lacht und Frühstück ist auch gemacht. 








...erste leichte Verluste


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Mai 2016)

...entlang der Mulde


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Juni 2016)

Der Lux Rahmen für meine Frau ist unterwegs. 2 Wochen früher, wie angekündigt. Es gibt auch gute Stories mit Canyon, derer ich in letzter Zeit wenige hatte. D.h. dann Aufbau, wenn wir wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sind. Leider sind die neuen Crest noch nicht lieferbar. Dann kriegt sie einen von mir. Das wird sich dann wohl mit ihrem jährlichen Damen-Alpencross gut ausgehen.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2016)

Moooin!

Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag:/

Werd wohl gleich auffe Rolle gehen und da ne Wiederholung von irgendeiner Giroetappe gucken, die ich net ganz mitbekommen hab.

Warte Überigens immernoch aufs Lenkerband und die heiße Inge für mein neues RR


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Juni 2016)

Hier war das Wetter gut, aber BetriebsratSitzung -> Ruhetag. 

Dafür habe ich am Scalpel eine neue Kette und das 32er montiert. Sieht komisch aus, aber Watt mutt...

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juni 2016)

Nabend Allerseits   
...nachdem uns Gestern 10km vorm Campingplatz ein übles Gewitter mit Blitz und Regen der waagerecht unterwegs war erwischt hatte, ging es heute gemütlich 3 Stunden im Regen der Sonne entgegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































...so kann es weiter gehen   
...übrigens die neuen Kniestrümpfe von Sealskinz sind Gold wert...alles nass außer die Füße


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Allerseits
> ...nachdem uns Gestern 10km vorm Campingplatz ein übles Gewitter mit Blitz und Regen der waagerecht unterwegs war erwischt hatte, ging es heute gemütlich 3 Stunden im Regen der Sonne entgegen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr habt aber auch ein Glück mit dem Wetter :/ Naja Hauptsache Kopf kalt und Füße warm


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2016)

So, und mit Orangensaft im Teig eignen sich Pancakes sogar für unterwegs:






Kaloriendichte viel höher, als bei Kartoffeln. Geht mehr rein in die Trikottasche.

Heute 5h, alles dabei. Endlose Serpentinen auf Asphalt, Unterholztrails und klassische Elbaerosionsrinnentrails.


----------



## Till_Mann (2. Juni 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> geh mal auf den bözinger berg...das ist der hausberg von biel...strasse schön hoch und dann geile trails runter...
> 
> beim restaurant zollhaus geht es hoch...
> 
> ...



Hey @onkel_doc ,
das ist jetzt schon ne Weile her und ich bin auch gar nicht mehr lange in der Schweiz. Wie siehts aus, Lust mal ne Runde gemeinsam zu drehen? Oder bist du zufällig am Samstag auch in Gränichen zum Swiss Bike Cup?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Juni 2016)

Nabend Männer  , 
die Woche verlief nicht so wie geplant aber trotzdem noch gut. Das Wetter hat mich davon abgehalten die vielen kleinen Trails entlang der Flüsse zu fahren, war mir zu nass und matschig für die schwere Fuhre. 
Gestern die letzte Etappe bei relativ trockenem Wetter gefahren, gegen Abend kam sogar noch schön die Sonne raus. 
Heute alles geputzt, geschmiert und gewaschen...könnte gleich wieder losfahren. 
Ein größeres Solarpanel muss ich noch besorgen damit die Akkus schneller voll sind. 









...ein noch aktiver Braunkohlentagebau 




Lecker Kuchen zum Abschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2016)

Hier ist es heute am Dauerpissen! Eigentlich wollte ich heute Intervalle mit dem Scalpel fahren, aber der Mock da draußen... Das mag ich den Lagern nicht an tuen. Dafür hat man ein Hardtail! 
Jetzt aber erstmal das ovale 34er bcd104 am cube gegen ein eines eines 34er direkt mount tauschen. Mal sehen, ob das knarzen vom Spider kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Juni 2016)

Stehen am Hafen und warten auf die Fähre


----------



## baloo (4. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hier ist es heute am Dauerpissen! Eigentlich wollte ich heute Intervalle mit dem Scalpel fahren, aber der Mock da draußen... Das mag ich den Lagern nicht an tuen. Dafür hat man ein Hardtail!
> Jetzt aber erstmal das ovale 34er bcd104 am cube gegen ein eines eines 34er direkt mount tauschen. Mal sehen, ob das knarzen vom Spider kommt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Bin die letzten Tage fast verzweifelt, hatte auch knarz Geräusche alles probiert. Am Ende war es das Steuerkopflager! So was hätte ich noch nie vorher.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Juni 2016)

Mein Lux hat mich jetzt 2 Wochen mit Dauerknarzen genervt. Wieder ein Lager hin. Ging nur mit Kopfhörer und Musik.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2016)

4x10! Threshold... Genau mit den letzten Tropfen los. Aber wenigsten war die Kiste ruhig! Nur ist das runde 34er so fertig das mir 2x die Kette runter ist. Aber das hat auch so viele km, da ist nichts mehr mit narrow /wide. Das ist nur noch narrow 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2016)

Donnerstag hat mich der Regen beim Mountainbiken so richtig übel erwischt und überall stand das Wasser - heute *keine* Spur mehr davon...
Dementsprechend voll war auch die Havel 













Nachher werde ich wohl noch das grüne Big Forest auseinandernehmen. Der neue Rahmen sollte ja in den nächsten 1 - 2 Wochen abholbereit sein.
Wobei sich das On-One auch hervorragend macht


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juni 2016)

Die OnOne sind auch ECHT gut!


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2016)

27 °C hat mir der Rox übrigens vorhin als Durchschnittstemperatur angezeigt...


----------



## chrikoh (4. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Donnerstag hat mich der Regen beim Mountainbiken so richtig übel erwischt und überall stand das Wasser - heute *keine* Spur mehr davon...
> Dementsprechend voll war auch die Havel
> 
> 
> ...



Das schöne Big Forest muß gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2016)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Das schöne Big Forest muß gehen?


Ist bereits zerlegt. Aber es kommt ja ein neues schönes Big Forest 

€, damit kein Doppelpost:

Warten aufs Ende des Regens. Der Ass Saver ist zur Sicherheit schonmal dran...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2016)

Hier scheint schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne ☀


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich eine Stunde Rekom fahren... aber aufs Rad gesessen einmal durch die Tiefgarage gerollt und beschlossen, das die Beine maximal zum mit Lukas Lego bauen taugen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Juni 2016)

war jetzt gerade 1h auf dem Kickr und habe Rekom mit Game of Thrones Ansehen gemacht. Heute Nachmittag einen langen Spaziergang mit Tochter #2 gemacht. Da haben wir dann geklärt, dass Löwen die uns fressen, keine lieben Löwen sind und das Blumensamen über Vogelkaka verbreitet werden können.

Seltsam mit nur so einem Kind ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juni 2016)

Die provisorische Flaschenhalterbefestigung habe ich jetzt nach der Tour in eine ordentliche umgebaut. 2 Gewindehülsen gesetzt und den Flaschenhalter montiert. An der Stelle stört die Flasche nicht da das Oberrohr stark abfällt. 
Für kurze Runden ist das praktischer als die Trinkblase oder Flasche im Rucksack.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen. 

Heute mal wieder immer Büro in der Stadt, wie in alten Zeiten mit Kombipendeln: 30min Auto + 1 h Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Heute mal wieder immer Büro in der Stadt, wie in alten Zeiten mit Kombipendeln: 30min Auto + 1 h Rennrad.


...du redest so als würdest du auf'n Dorf wohnen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2016)

??? Wohne doch auf dem Land ???





Direkt hinter'm Haus Weide mit Kühen, die der Bauer jeden Morgen die Straße rauf treibt. Nach München ins Büro sind es 75 km.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ??? Wohne doch auf dem Land ???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 500353
> 
> Direkt hinter'm Haus Weide mit Kühen, die der Bauer jeden Morgen die Straße rauf treibt. Nach München ins Büro sind es 75 km.


So geil kann man wohnen   

...wobei Garmisch hatte ich garnicht so klein in Erinnerung, demnach wohne ich auch auf dem Lande. Allerdings ohne Kühe, dafür mit Schafen und allerhand Kleintieren im Tal. 

Durch München mit dem Rennrad stelle ich mir nicht sehr entspannt vor...so als fast schwächster Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Edit 
Wenn ihr mal ein paar Wochen euer Haus verlasst...könnten wir drauf aufpassen


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2016)

ich wohne ja nicht in Garmisch-P direkt, nur im Landkreis. Von Garmisch-P aus wäre es noch mal weiter, wir sind außerhalb vom Talkessel.

Fahrrad geht vom Süden aus sehr gut. Immer oben am Isarufer oder dann unten den Rad'l-Highway direkt an der Isar. Nur das letzte Stück muss ich durch "Stadtgebiet". Habe insgesamt nur 3 Ampeln. Zu 95% guter breiter Radweg, nur etwas Schotter.

Mittlerweile fahren aber so viele mit dem Rad, dass es echt eng und teilweise aufregend wird. Mal sehen, wenn das Wetter mitmacht, werde ich nächste Woche mal wieder von daheim aus mit dem Rad rein fahren.


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2016)

Warum macht man da eigentlich mitten im schönsten Frühling Urlaub auf Elba?


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2016)

hat hier doch gerade 2 Wochen durchgeschifft. Im nördlich angrenzenden Landkreis Weilheim haben sie den Katastrophenfall ausgerufen, da alles unter Wasser steht. 

Zudem sind die Trails auf Elba einfach geil.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe insgesamt nur 3 Ampeln.


15 allein auf dem Hinweg (5,8 km), wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> hat hier doch gerade 2 Wochen durchgeschifft. Im nördlich angrenzenden Landkreis Weilheim haben sie den Katastrophenfall ausgerufen, da alles unter Wasser steht.
> 
> Zudem sind die Trails auf Elba einfach geil.



Ich würde trotzdem tauschen, hier ist inzwischen wieder alles fein gesandet .


----------



## Till_Mann (6. Juni 2016)

Freitag gekauft und abends montiert, Samstag 30 min Warmfahren und 1:10 CC-Rennen, heute ausgebaut und reif für die Tonne:





Ich glaube das sagt alles über das Wetter die letzte Woche 

Richtig gut geschlagen hat sich im Gegensatz zu den Bremsen der Satz Maxxis Beaver in 29x2.00. Für technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken im tiefen Matsch sehr zu empfehlen.
Auch weniger gut war meine Leistung am Start. Ich bin als fünftletzer in den Trail und musste dann im Stau so viel schieben, dass ich auch später kaum Boden gut machen konnte. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Trainingsempfehlungen? Ich hab das Gefühl mir fehlt da einfach die Luft am Anfang. Vielleicht auch falsches oder zu wenig Warmfahren, da weiß ich selten wo hin und lande dann doch nur 20 min auf irgendeiner Straße. 5 Min AA Intervalle? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Phippsy (6. Juni 2016)

Kommst du vor den CC Rennen nicht auf die Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, doch hatte ich unterschlagen. Ich hab mir die Strecke noch mal angeschaut vor dem Rennen. Das ging aber nur bis 12 Uhr, dann sind alle möglichen Jugendkategorien gestartet, womit die Strecke gesperrt war. Mein Rennen ist um 16 Uhr gestartet.


----------



## Phippsy (6. Juni 2016)

Als Hobbyfahrer hab ich den Vorteil (?), häufig im ersten Rennen zu starten und kann/könnte mich dann auf der Strecke warmfahren. Wenn nicht als erstes, bleibt höchstens Zeit für eine Runde vorm Start, dann vorher noch Straße rauf und runter. 


Nach drei Monaten bin ich endlich wieder auf Carbon, zweifach und Federgabel unterwegs. Der Radon Kundenservice ist schon sch...peziell


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2016)

Fürs Warmfahren gilt: je kürzer das Rennen umso härter warm fahren. Für xc fahre ich Ca 45-60' vorher an. Erst locker ga und dann 3x3' eb. So das der letzte Intervall ungefähr 15' vor dem Start ist. Man muss die Kaufkraft Produktion vor dem Start an kurbeln, sonst kommt man nicht vom Fleck.

Mich hat es gestern Abend komplett durch geputzt...heute liege ich nur rum und schlafe....


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2016)

http://de.slideshare.net/acoggan1/science-and-art-of-warm-up


----------



## racingforlife (6. Juni 2016)

Mal ne Frage, wie viel paar Radschuhe habt ihr im Einsatz? Läufern wird ja zB empfohlen bei mehr als 3 Einheiten pro Woche einen anderen Schuh zunehmen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2016)

Wettkampf Schuhe und 2 Trainingsschuhe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Juni 2016)

na ja, die Laufschuhhersteller waren halt schon immer recht gewieft darin, uns Sachen anzudrehen, die wir so nicht unbedingt brauchen. 

bei Radschuhen:

1 x hochwertiges XC MTB Paar
1 x hochwertiges Straßenpaar
1 x Schuhe fürs kleine dicke Bike (im Juli macht hier der Bikepark wieder auf  ... Ruhetag = Fahrtechniktraining )
1 x Winter MTB Schuhe (fahre aber ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so viel draußen im Winter, bin echt lieber auf der Rolle)

bei Laufschuhen (laufe v.a. im Winter oft, und das dann immer weit und hoch, je nach Lawinenwarnstufe  ):

1 x Altra Lonepeak Trailrunning Schuhe 
1 x Altra Instinct Straßenschuhe


----------



## racingforlife (7. Juni 2016)

Dann kaufe ich mir mal dringend ein 2. paar XC Schuhe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juni 2016)

Wegzehrung für heute Spätnachmittag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juni 2016)

moin,

was ist denn das für ein Öl??


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2016)

Olivenöl meine ich entziffern zu können...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juni 2016)

aha...muss auch noch Pfannekuchen machen


----------



## mete (7. Juni 2016)

Olivenöl sollte man aber eher nicht zum Braten nehmen...


----------



## Phippsy (7. Juni 2016)

Also jetzt tatsächlich Pfannkuchen statt Kartoffeln



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein Öl??



Das ist der Reiniger für die Kochplatte


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juni 2016)

ach, was man alles so nicht machen soll. Aber selbst mal abgesehen davon, ich mache die Pancakes bei recht geringer Temperatur und die Dauer ist sehr gering. Und pro Pancake kommt da durch Sprühkopf 0,2 ml Öl in die Pfanne.

Die Flasche ist noch ein Überbleibsel vom Urlaub. Die wird jetzt noch aufgebraucht. Normalerweise nehmen wir das für Salate usw her:






und zum richtigen kochen/braten teilraffiniertes Olivenöl:






oder von PAM Rapsölspray.

Gerade für die Pfanne finde ich Spray viel besser, da alles gleichmäßig verteilt landet und auch so bleibt. Zudem braucht man nur minimale Mengen im Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juni 2016)

So, vorher noch bei den Schwiegereltern gewesen und Paket abgeholt. Rahmen für Frau ist da:





mit Steuersatzlagern und Steckachse










so ungefähr wird es dann mal aussehen:






allerdings natürlich mit Reba und 2fach.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2016)

Das mit dem Verteilen in der Pfanne hab ich mir auch gedacht... mal anschaffen.

Der Rahmen ist echt geil. Hatte ich auch als alternative fuers Scalpel gedacht.


----------



## dvt (7. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist echt geil. Hatte ich auch als alternative fuers Scalpel gedacht.



Ging mir genauso. Im nachhinein hätte ich lieber das Canyon kaufen sollen...


----------



## racingforlife (7. Juni 2016)

Jetzt bekomme ich Hunger


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2016)

Naja, so seh ich es net. Das Scalpel ist ein gutes Rad und die Lefty Integration ist schon fein. Habe keine Problem.


----------



## mete (7. Juni 2016)

Moderne CC-Fullyrahmen unterscheiden sich doch sowieso nur noch in kleinen Details, da kann man fast kaufen, was man will, ein richtig schlechtes Rad wird man nie erwischen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2016)

Ja, da ist sich recht viel aehnlich und Kacke gibt es kaum noch.

Gerade kam Post:



Das krasse: Sonntag bestellt und Lieferung aus Polen! Das gleichzeitig bestellte Zeug bei einem deutschen Online Haendler ist noch nichtmal raus...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verteilen in der Pfanne hab ich mir auch gedacht... mal anschaffen.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist echt geil. Hatte ich auch als alternative fuers Scalpel gedacht.


Danke !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2016)

?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juni 2016)

na Du hattest alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (7. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, da ist sich recht viel aehnlich und Kacke gibt es kaum noch.
> 
> Gerade kam Post:
> 
> ...



Hast Du mal einen Link


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juni 2016)

http://absoluteblack.cc/ und wenn du bestellst schreib nen Gruss von mir rein


----------



## baloo (8. Juni 2016)

oder hier


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2016)

Moin Jungs!

Jez hats mich auch mal erwischt....Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen und Nase zu

Immunsystem nach DM wohl ziemlich geschwächt und Nase durch ganzen Heuschnupfen wund....und offen is die Tür


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2016)

Ebenfalls Guten Morgen.

Frage mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, bin ich krank oder habe ich Heuschnupfen. Nervt irgendwie.

Gestern kamen meine Pancakes nicht mehr als Wegzehrung zum Einsatz. Haben den wohl einzigsten schönen Abend zum Grillen mit der Großfamilie genutzt. War sehr spaßig, nur etwas Schädelbrummen heute beim Aufstehen gehabt, bin das nicht mehr gewohnt. Muss aber auch mal sein ....

Jetzt regnet es hier schon wieder ... und die Aussichten schauen auch nicht gut aus.


----------



## dvt (8. Juni 2016)

Ich liege mehr oder weniger auch flach... Hab ne fiese Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung. Mit Migräne-artigen Schmerzen zwischen Gaumen und Auge. Zahnschmerzen beim Kauen inklusive.
Die Schmerzmittel dämpfen zum Glück soweit, das ich Schlafen kann. Und das bei dem Wetter...
Taschentuchfarbe wechselt von gelb zu grün zu orange...


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Ich liege mehr oder weniger auch flach... Hab ne fiese Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung. Mit Migräne-artigen Schmerzen zwischen Gaumen und Auge. Zahnschmerzen beim Kauen inklusive.



Ich habe genau das gleiche Anfang April gehabt. Die Schwellung hat auf irgendeinen Nerv gedrückt, der dann Zahnschmerzen auslöste. Das hat Ewigkeiten gedauert. Meine Frau hat mich dann mit verschiedenen Schmerzmitteln "beruhigt", da eines alleine wegen maximaler Tagesdosis einfach nicht ausgereicht hätte. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Mein Bruder hatte auch genau das gleiche, nur das der oben in Berlin lebt und ich ihn seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen habe. Da muss schon was ganz spezielles in der Republik rumgehen.


----------



## dvt (8. Juni 2016)

Übler Mist. Dachte erst es wäre ne Migräne hinter dem Auge (hatte ich schonmal). War es dann "leider" doch nicht.
Schmerzmittel nehme ich auch schon verschiedene, aus dem gleichen Grund (Tagesdosis).
Wenigstens geht es mir sonst körperlich gut.


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Guten Morgen.
> 
> Frage mich auch schon die ganze Zeit, bin ich krank oder habe ich Heuschnupfen. Nervt irgendwie.
> 
> ...


Kenn ich das Rätsel. Aber iwe merkt man es dann doch ganz gut. Idr hat man ja dann keine Kopfschmerzen oÄ. Gut wobei die hast du ja heute auchTrotzdem kann man ja einfach mal richtig lange duschen/klamotten wechseln und dann schauen obs besser wird Außerdem schmeckt der Schleim vom Heuschnupfen irgendwie anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (8. Juni 2016)

Moin und Grüße aus der Notaufnahme.

Nach 4,5 Monaten pendeln per Bike hat mich heute der zweite Unfall ereilt und diesmal hat es richtig gescheppert:-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juni 2016)

ach du kacke. Hoffentlich nichts schlimmeres passiert.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich bin sehr froh, dass ich nicht mehr pendeln muss: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/muenchner-fahrradpendler-frust.600193/


----------



## racingforlife (8. Juni 2016)

Material scheint heile zu sein ;-)

war auch viel zu schnell.

Nur nervig, bis man einen Arzt bzw. ein Krankenhaus gefunden hat auch mit der BG abrechnen kann/darf!

Am besten, man verschweigt den Arbeitsweg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (8. Juni 2016)

Sauberer Bruch im Ellenbogen. 6 Wochen kein Sport :-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2016)

Arg... Treffer! Wurdest du umgenietet?


----------



## racingforlife (8. Juni 2016)

Ja, von einem 4 - 6 Jahre alten Jungen. Habe mir selbst in der Flugphase nur sorgen um ihn gemacht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2016)

aaarg... bitter. Und seine Mutter/Vater???


----------



## racingforlife (8. Juni 2016)

Vater hat geschimpft mit ihm.

Der kleine ist ja plötzlich im 90 Grad Winkel vor mir stehen geblieben, weil er eine Fußgängerampel nutzen wollte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. Juni 2016)

Kagge... Passiert :/

Ich hab heute Nachmittag ördentlich gepennt. Mein neues Rennrad hat genau 1,1km um den Block runter und hier is Bombenwetter. Werd jez gleich erstmal noch 1-2 Zitronen essen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab so langsam nur noch leichtes Kopfweh. Morgen soll das Wetter besser werden, da werde ich wohl bissle ga biken gehen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juni 2016)

Nabend Männer   

Hier wird es nicht langweilig    

...und schreibt bitte nicht zu laut, mir brummt der Schädel. 
Ich lasse gerade meine Kauleisten sanieren. Heute um 8.00 bis 12.00 lag ich auf der Volterbank...6Zähne entfernt, 2 Löcher in die Nebenhöhlen gefräst, Knochenersatzstoff eingestampft und alles wieder zugenäht. Jetzt gibt es 14Tage gehäckseltes Essen und kein Sport. Aber hinterher soll ich wieder wie neu sein bzw. besser als neu.   
Jetzt sind zumindest die Schmerzen einigermaßen kontrollierbar mit einem Mix an Schmerzkillern, da kennen sich einige von euch ja auch aus...mit dem Schmerz der sich anfühlt als bekommt man einen 200er Nagel schön durch alle Nerven in den Kopf geschlagen.

Alles wird gut  

...so sieht es jetzt aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2016)

Hab ich schon erwähnt wie froh ich bin zu wohnen, wo ich wohne? 
Pünktlich um 1515 bei der Arbeit raus um 1h TempoBereich die 1000hm auf den Kandel, dann knapp 20' Trails nach Hause ballern 





Life is good! 


Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2016)

...die dicken Backen sind echt


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2016)

Die grauen Haare nicht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die grauen Haare nicht?


Die auch


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2016)

Morgen!
So hab erstmal 10 Stunden geschlafen...Diese Erältung nervt aber immernoch rum. Heute werd ich wohl zu Hause bleiben und net in die Uni fahren. In dem Zustand bring ich echt nix zu stande:/ Mal schauen ich hoffe, dass der Mist dann bald wieder weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (10. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist die Taschentuchfarbe nach dem Schneutzen erst von gelb nach grün und dann nach orange gewechselt.
So langsam wird es weniger orange und mehr grün-gelb... Was eine schei**!


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Taschentuchfarbe nach dem Schneutzen erst von gelb nach grün und dann nach orange gewechselt.
> So langsam wird es weniger orange und mehr grün-gelb... Was eine schei**!


Ich leide mit

Mal ne frage an die die sich mit den Regularien auskennen...

Nächstes Jahr ist ja die Marathon WM in Singen. 

Wie sieht das aus? Was muss ich machen um da starten zu dürfen. Reicht da dieser Antrag auf B-Lizenz? 

@nopain-nogain  Sascha du kennst dich da doch aus oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2016)

du musst bei einem rennen der uci mtb marathon world series in die top 20 fahren.


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2016)

Ok Thema gegessen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2016)

As per article 9.2.001 it is the
National Federations who select riders to participate in World
Championships.

As per article 9.2.035, each national federation can enter 6 men and 6 women.
Supplementary to the 6 men and 6 women nominated by the national federation, the top
20 men and wom
en of each round of the UCI marathon series as well as the top 50 of the
individual general marathon series ranking obtain a qualification
.
All participants are obliged to wear the national team outfit.
All riders must be registered by their national federation.

http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/News/17/62/44/Competitionguide-XCMLAISSAC2016-ENG_English.pdf


----------



## maddda (10. Juni 2016)

Danke für die info 


Hatte iwe in Erinnerung dass Sascha mal für irgendein rennen ne Blizenz beantragt hat...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2016)

Oder in der World series Gesamtwertung top 50 sein 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (11. Juni 2016)

gibt aber rennen der marathon world series die nicht sooo gut besetzt sind.. is aber mit bisschen fahrtaufwand und geschickter planung verbunden. kenne jetzt dein leistungsniveau nicht genau, aber vl könnte das ja klappen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2016)

und dann muss man noch einer der 6 ausgewählten sein.

das sehe ich als größere hürde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (11. Juni 2016)

da hast du was missverstanden. jede nation darf 6 frauen/männer nominieren und dazu kommen dann noch alle, die bei einem rennen der uci marathon serie unter den top 20 waren.


----------



## maui400 (11. Juni 2016)

so hab ich's auch verstanden.

Vielleicht hilft ja eine gute Platzierung beim Black Forest Ultra Bike ;-) . Kommt denn jemand? Könnte ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bieten.


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> gibt aber rennen der marathon world series die nicht sooo gut besetzt sind.. is aber mit bisschen fahrtaufwand und geschickter planung verbunden. kenne jetzt dein leistungsniveau nicht genau, aber vl könnte das ja klappen.


Man könnte sich ja einfach mal ein Rennen der World Series vornehmen. Entweder es klappt oder net. Werde dann mal schauen, wie die Rennen 2017 liegen und vor allem wo...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2016)

hast recht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2016)

Was glaubst du, warum ich sella ronda, M3, O-Tour und Ornans geplant habe. Alles tolle Rennen und wenn es klappt... 

2017 drum kümmern ist zu spät. Ab WM, so wie ich es verstanden habe ab sella ronda, zählt für wm2017. Und eigentlich muss man sich noch die den Doping test Pool anmelden, sonst darf man nicht. Zumindest war das 2014 so. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (11. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja einfach mal ein Rennen der World Series vornehmen. Entweder es klappt oder net. Werde dann mal schauen, wie die Rennen 2017 liegen und vor allem wo...




Vielleicht mal die eigene Leistung mit der vom Peter88 vergleichen ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal die eigene Leistung mit der vom Peter88 vergleichen ;-)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


KLar gehen da meine Chancen auf ne Quali gegen Null, aber warum nicht trotzdem mal Marathon World Series fahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2016)

So sehe ich es auch. Rechnerisch hab ich dieses Jahr keine Chance, aber :"D' Deifel isch e' Eichhernle!" 
Und die Rennen sind ja auch so fahrenswert

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (11. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> KLar gehen da meine Chancen auf ne Quali gegen Null, aber warum nicht trotzdem mal Marathon World Series fahren?



War auch ein ernst gemeinter Tipp und nix anderes.

Außerdem steckt doch hinter der Marathon Serie der Qualifikationsanreiz für alle.

Denke schon, das es bei Dir klappen kann.

Habe mir mal für mich die Termine angeguckt. Im Herbst sind Läufe am selben WE in Frankreich und Spanien ... oder war es Portugal? Naja, jedenfalls sollten da die üblichen Verdächtigen in Frankreich starten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2016)

Koennte kotzen! Erst merk ich das der Lefty Balg einen Riss hat. Gott sei dank lag noch ein alter im Keller. Aber das Tauschen ist ein wahnsinns scheiss! 
Dann merke ich das das rechte XTR Pedal etwas Spiel hat. Aufmachen Lager nachgestellt, Fett rein. Alles gut. Beim wieder zusammen schrauben reiss ich die Alu Ueberwurfmutter ab!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2016)

...wenn ich schon nicht fahren darf werden die Räder geputzt   
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=488927354637884&id=100005618708650








nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Koennte kotzen! Erst merk ich das der Lefty Balg einen Riss hat. Gott sei dank lag noch ein alter im Keller. Aber das Tauschen ist ein wahnsinns scheiss!
> Dann merke ich das das rechte XTR Pedal etwas Spiel hat. Aufmachen Lager nachgestellt, Fett rein. Alles gut. Beim wieder zusammen schrauben reiss ich die Alu Ueberwurfmutter ab!!!


...hoffentlich machst du gleich das andere Pedal mit


----------



## dvt (11. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann merke ich das das rechte XTR Pedal etwas Spiel hat. Aufmachen Lager nachgestellt, Fett rein. Alles gut. Beim wieder zusammen schrauben reiss ich die Alu Ueberwurfmutter ab!!!



Das Gefühl kann ich nachvollziehen. Habe eben bei meinen uralten, aber top gepflegten Lieblings-EggBeater das Gewinde der Titanachse abgedreht. Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Wäre ich einfach weiter im Bett geblieben.


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2016)

Moin

So grad eben kurz bei Rund um Köln zugeguckt...Na wer findet den Herrn Greipel?


----------



## Schwitte (12. Juni 2016)

Ich!


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Das Gefühl kann ich nachvollziehen. Habe eben bei meinen uralten, aber top gepflegten Lieblings-EggBeater das Gewinde der Titanachse abgedreht. Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Wäre ich einfach weiter im Bett geblieben.



Ich habe hier ein kleines Ersatzteillager was die Eggbeater betrifft. Kannst Dich ja mal melden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## racingforlife (12. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So grad eben kurz bei Rund um Köln zugeguckt...Na wer findet den Herrn Greipel?



Ganz schön viele KT's bei RuK am Start 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele KT's bei RuK am Start
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Jup auf jeden Fall


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2016)

Aus den für heute geplanten 100 km sind 55 geworden, weil ich vorher umkehren musste 





Aber immerhin ist das nicht beim 24-Stunden-Rennen passiert... Hoffentlich bekomme ich bis zum Wochenende Ersatz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2016)

Uiii... Das fährt sich sicher super! 
Mein 2. trainings Sidi paar ist tot. Ich denke drüber nach mal ein paar Northwave zum testen... Will die haben schon in der 150 Euro klasse 2x Boa Verschluss. Die Klettverschlüsse an dem Sidi haken irgendwann (3-4 Jahre) nicht mehr... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2016)

Jup. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich ein locker sitzender Schuh so negativ auf die Fußposition auswirkt. Der Heimweg war nicht so super.
Aber immerhin bietet Boa kostenlosen Ersatz an. Nur sicher nicht innerhalb von 4 Tagen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2016)

habe mir vorgestern die northwave blaze plus bestellt.

http://www.21run.com/ru_de/blaze-plus.html

achtung: der gutschein gilt nur noch heute!


----------



## dvt (12. Juni 2016)

Die Northwave Blaze habe ich auch. Finde die richtig gut. Sind super einfach sauber zu bekommen. Habe sie in gelb-grau-Camouflage. Vom Gewicht aber nur Mittelfeld. In der aktuellen Bike-Bravo ist ein Schuhtest drin. Die Schuhe von Rose waren die leichtesten. Aber Klett und Schnalle. 

Bei Nortwave sind es aber keine BOA-Verschlüsse, sondern eine eigene Entwicklung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2016)

Gewicht ist nur sekundär. Wird nur ein trainingsSchuh. Zum Rennen fahren nutze ich ja die Sidi draco. 

Sidi hat ja auch kein Boa. Mir geht es um die Schnur. Die verschleißt nicht wie ein Klettverschluss. Und wenn kann man tauschen. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (12. Juni 2016)

Naja, ich habe 10 Jahre alte Schuhe mit Klettverschluss, bevor der verschlissen ist, ist alles andere im Eimer. Der ganze andere Kram (Boa, Ratsche) hält dagegen kaum 2 Jahre durch, jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aus den für heute geplanten 100 km sind 55 geworden, weil ich vorher umkehren musste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...keine Kabelbinder oder mich dabei gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe 10 Jahre alte Schuhe mit Klettverschluss, bevor der verschlissen ist, ist alles andere im Eimer. Der ganze andere Kram (Boa, Ratsche) hält dagegen kaum 2 Jahre durch, jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.


Die o. g. Schuhe sind jetzt knapp 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Bei meinen alten Shimanos waren die Klettverschlüsse nach 6 Jahren auch noch in Ordnung.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...keine Kabelbinder oder mich dabei gehabt


An Kabelbinder habe ich auch gedacht. Aber sowas habe ich auf Tour nicht dabei.


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2016)

So bin jez mit schrauben fertig.

Der RennLRS hat neue Reifen und die Gabel vom Racebike hat frisches Flutschizeugs


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe 2014er oder 2015er Northwave Winterschuhe mit deren Eigenentwicklungsdrehverschlüsse. Was für ein Krampf. Frage mich immer, ob ich da ein defektes Paar bekommen habe. Aber gleich alle vier Drehverschlüsse? Habe an meinen Spezi Schuhen Boa, so sollten Drehverschlüsse sein.

Habe aber am Rennrad, Shimano, einfach Ratsche. Würde ich mir jetzt wieder MTB Schuhe kaufen müssen, dann wohl auch Ratsche, so wie in alten Zeiten. Finde Drehverschlüsse nun auch nicht so den Brüller.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2016)

Die Ratsche der Sidi ist auch Top. Aber nach eine paar Jahren (fragt mich nicht wie viel genau) halten die 2 Klettverschluesse am Vorderfuss nicht mehr 100%. Wenn ich die Schuhe zuknalle, weil ich z.b. Intervalle fahre, loessen sie sich wieder etwas. Einfach zu halten sie natuerlich noch.
Naja... jetzt erstmal die Woche Chillen, Akku voll machen und das Zeug richten. Freitag frueh ist Abfahrt


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2016)

Ich warte immernoch darauf, dass sich der rest meiner erkältung verzieht:/


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2016)

Ja, bissle verschleimt bin ich auch und hab mich So und Sa morgen beim aufstehen, gefuehlt wie nach einer durchzechten Nacht. Aber bei dem Wetter ist beides auch nicht wirklich was besonderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juni 2016)

Der einzigste Vorteil von meinen etwas breiteren Füssen, vorne sitzen sie immer eng.  Da brauche ich nichts zuziehen. Bin mal den ganzen Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol gefahren und habe erst im Ziel gemerkt, dass beide Schuhe eigentlich nicht festgezogen waren.

Bei mir wird es wohl Sonntag Frankenbikemarathon, hängt vom Dienstplan meiner Frau ab (und dem Wetter)

Meine rechte Nase läuft nun auch schon seit Wochen, befürchte echt, dass meine April Nebenhöhlenentzüngund doch chronisch geworden ist. Mist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2016)

JA, ich warte jetzt eh erstmal ab. Hab ich mir schon oft vor genommen und nicht halten koennen, aber vielleicht klappt es diesmal 
Jetzt steht erst mal Samstag Sella Ronda auf dem Prgramm und danach noch ein Paar Tage mit der Familie in Pfronten Urlaub machen.

Und Anfang Juli gibt es dann mal noch ein paar Sachen die auf der Liste stehen...
- Pedale! Teste ich doch mal wieder ein paar Eggies. Den Vorteil: unzerstoehrbar (ich meine die Lagerung ) ist XTR ja seit den 970ern ja auch los.
- Gabel am Cube... Ja ich weis, altes Thema, aber ich will da wieder eine Lefty rein. Nichtmal weil die Reba sche*** ist. Einfach damit ich die Raeder wild zwischen Cube und Scalpel tauschen kann... und weil GEIL! Da wuerde Optisch eine Lefty 2.0 mit den 122mm Steuerrohr super passen. Eine 2.0er Carbon waere optisch und Lenkertiefen technisch im Scalpel auch top... aber die wiegt halt mal 300g mehr als meine Ur-Lefty. Aber da wird sich warschlich was tuen und ziemlich warscheinlich wird ein Reba XX Dualair und ein Hope/Crest Vorderrad frei 
- neues paar TrainingssSchuhe... das Thema hatten wir ja eben 
- Stages... also die 2 Stages an den Bikes funktionieren Problemlos und haben auch akzeptable BatterieLaufzeiten. Aber die am Rennrad spinnt. Entweder sie frisst sich durch Batterien oder sie hat einen Wackler und faellt ab und zu aus, bzw sie geht net an.
Die wird nun eingeschickt. Wenn sie getauscht wir, alles gut. Wenn nein, verkauf ich vielleicht meien beiden funktionierenden Bike und mache Leichte Kurbeln dran. Auf nochmal 600Euro hab ich glaub ich keine Lust 

Aber um das alles werde ich mich vor Sella nicht mehr kuemmern.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2016)

So, hab' im Bikemarkt zwei Boa-Verschlüsse zum guten Preis bekommen. Kommen per Brief, ich kann den kaputten also hoffentlich vor Samstag noch ersetzen.
Gestern hab' ich in Vorbereitung aufs WE noch den Dichtmilch-Füllstand überprüft und obwohl der Thunder Burt am HR ordentlich schwitzt, war noch genügend drin.

A propos Tubeless: Ich bin am Samstag eine Runde mit Constantin (Kennt ihn hier noch jemand? ) gefahren. Er hatte vorne und hinten Furious Fred schlauchlos montiert. Eine Scherbe hat den Vorderreifen so beschädigt, dass die Milch nicht mehr dichten konnte (Schlauch war aber dabei) und auf einer Waldautobahn wurde der Hinterreifen ebenfalls beschädigt, hier hat die Milch aber nach einer Weile abdichten können.
Die dünnhäutigen Panaracer mit Schlauch am Slate hat das alles nicht gekratzt


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits   
...bin wieder auf Arbeit, kann zwar noch nicht vor zum Kunden aber besser als zu Hause rumsitzen. 

Wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme, habe ich eine 16000er Internetverbindung.  
Mein Junge rief mich an, das er ein Spiel (1GB) aktualisiert hat...in noch nicht mal 10 Min.   
Eine neue Zeitrechnung hat begonnen...ich werde jetzt wieder jünger   
Werde noch eine LTE Antenne für den Hybridrouter bestellen für einen stabilen Empfang. 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, hab' im Bikemarkt zwei Boa-Verschlüsse zum guten Preis bekommen. Kommen per Brief, ich kann den kaputten also hoffentlich vor Samstag noch ersetzen.
> Gestern hab' ich in Vorbereitung aufs WE noch den Dichtmilch-Füllstand überprüft und obwohl der Thunder Burt am HR ordentlich schwitzt, war noch genügend drin.
> 
> A propos Tubeless: Ich bin am Samstag eine Runde mit Constantin (Kennt ihn hier noch jemand? ) gefahren. Er hatte vorne und hinten Furious Fred schlauchlos montiert. Eine Scherbe hat den Vorderreifen so beschädigt, dass die Milch nicht mehr dichten konnte (Schlauch war aber dabei) und auf einer Waldautobahn wurde der Hinterreifen ebenfalls beschädigt, hier hat die Milch aber nach einer Weile abdichten können.
> Die dünnhäutigen Panaracer mit Schlauch am Slate hat das alles nicht gekratzt


Seid ihr auf einer Halde gefahren? Mich nerven die frisch gesplitteten Wege wo man sich schnell ein spitzes Steinchen durch die Decke arbeitet. 
Falls ihr es noch nicht wisst, eine Kunststoffkreditkarte/Visitenkarte hilft bei einem richtigen Schlarz. Einfach von innen gegen Schlitz legen und den eingesetzten Schlauch aufpumpen. Hält auf alle Fälle bis nach Hause und länger.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Seid ihr auf einer Halde gefahren? Mich nerven die frisch gesplitteten Wege wo man sich schnell ein spitzes Steinchen durch die Decke arbeitet.
> Falls ihr es noch nicht wisst, eine Kunststoffkreditkarte/Visitenkarte hilft bei einem richtigen Schlarz. Einfach von innen gegen Schlitz legen und den eingesetzten Schlauch aufpumpen. Hält auf alle Fälle bis nach Hause und länger.


Halden gibt's hier nicht. Waren ganz normale Rad- und Waldwege. Der Furious Fred ist nur nicht besonders stabil


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2016)

Heute ist hier Hochwasser an gesagt. Das ist die Sicht aus meinem Wintergarten :





Mal vor gesorgt:




Der Rest hängt im Keller über 1,4m...

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2016)

Gegen die Folgen von zu viel Wasser habe ich mir vorhin mal was gebastelt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2016)

Die Dinger sind echt top. Dezent und haelt die Fre*** sauber. Hab ich am Cube auch (noch).


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2016)

Vor allem die Materialkosten bestechen: ein Schnellhefter und 5 Kabelbinder, also < 1 €.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gegen die Folgen von zu viel Wasser habe ich mir vorhin mal was gebastelt...


Schneide den Nächsten zu den Seiten noch etwas breiter aus damit die Abstreifringe noch besser geschützt sind. Der Schlamm soll innen mit dem Reifen vorbei an den Gabelrohren geführt werden und sich nicht auf den Dichtungen sammeln... möglichst.  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2016)

Uiii bei uns ist es auch "spassig" 
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/unwe...grutsch-evakuiert-breisgau-s-bahn-steht-still


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uiii bei uns ist es auch "spassig"
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/unwe...grutsch-evakuiert-breisgau-s-bahn-steht-still


Uff das klingt nicht gut.

Meine Erkältung ist überstanden... Bin froh wieder trainieren zu können


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2016)

Ja, hier ist ueberall "Spass". Auch mit Training (das ist die geringse Sorge der Leute), waere es durchaus "lustig". Aber ich hab die Woche eh Ruhe und Tapering fuer Samstag... Ich hoffe nur das es aufs Woe besser wird. Will meine Familie nicht in so nem Wetter alleine lassen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Uiii bei uns ist es auch "spassig"
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/unwe...grutsch-evakuiert-breisgau-s-bahn-steht-still


Hätten sie mal den Mountainbikern erlaubt ordentliche Abflussrillen durch den Wald zu ziehen...da staut sich nichts mehr   

Die Wassermassen sind auch nicht mehr normal. Meine 100er Dachrinne ist jetzt auch schon mehrfach übergelaufen.   
Der Hofeinlauf muss auch immer sauber und die Lichtschachtausläufe frei sein. Sonst saufe ich auch ab.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juni 2016)

Gerade zufällig drüber gestolpert, Olivenöl zum Braten?

http://www.zeit.de/2006/31/Stimmts-31

Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, dieses spezielle zum Braten beworbene teilraffinierte Öl hat keinen Geschmack. Wirklich keinen Geschmack. Natives dagegen gibt dem Essen doch noch eine spezielle Note.


----------



## mete (14. Juni 2016)

180°C sind halt der maximale Rauchpunkt für Olivenöl, normalerweise liegt der aber kaum über 150°C und das ist beim richtigen Braten ein Witz, da läuft einem ja das Wasser komplett aus dem Steak, bevor es auch nur annähernd den Hauch einer Kruste entwickelt. Kommt vermutlich auch auf die Art der "Feuerstelle" an, aber bei Gas brät man normalerweise mit >200°C und da wird kaltgepresstes Olivenöl ziemlich schnell schwarz.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juni 2016)

Draußen Monsunregen. Habe kurz mal mit der neuen R Erweiterung von GC gespielt. Erschreckend, dieses Jahr fast gleich viele Stunden im Keller, wie draußen auf den Bikes verbracht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juni 2016)

Heute gibt's Rinderbraten vom Grill, geht sogar bei Regen unter'm Balkon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Draußen Monsunregen. Habe kurz mal mit der neuen R Erweiterung von GC gespielt. Erschreckend, dieses Jahr fast gleich viele Stunden im Keller, wie draußen auf den Bikes verbracht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 502970


Kenne ich. Im Studium hatte ich Semester in denen es genau so aussah...


War eben Rennrad fahrn. Nach ner guten halben Stunde hats geschüttet wie aus Eimern. Hab mich dann untergestellt...dann hats aufgehört und es wurde extrem schwül. Straße war auch sofort wieder trocken. Das Wetter spielt echt verrückt


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juni 2016)

Ich komm die Woche zu nix... im Geschaeuft viel vor dem Urlaub fertig machen, Tapern und dazu die Unwetter hier...


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juni 2016)

Wird so langsam


----------



## maddda (14. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wird so langsam


Ich komm gleich rüber Naja hab zumindest grad ein Brot im Ofen


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juni 2016)

Ist mein Mittagessen für die nächsten 3 Tage


----------



## racingforlife (14. Juni 2016)

War gestern bei einer sehr guten Chirurgin. Geht nach einer Woche schon los mit Physio, damit ich den Arm bald wieder gerade bekomme. Nur Radfahren geht noch nicht :-( 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2016)

Nichts los hier?


Braten wurde nichts. Habe mir vorher das Thermometer in der Schublade eingeklemmt, dachte da sei nichts passiert. Fehleinschätzung, ist ein recht trockenes Teil geworden.


Heute Mittag, British Columbia in den bayerischen Alpen. Was ein Wetter, alles nass und wächst wie Hölle.






20 min allout gefahren, neues Jahreshoch. Allerdings auch mal draußen gefahren. Gestern der 3min allout war auch wesentlich höher, wie vor einer Woche im Keller. Trotzdem sehr schön


90% der heute gesehenen Bikes waren E-Bikes. Nicht nur Rentner.


In ein Bundeswehrmanöver gekommen. Sind die Jungs jung, fast noch Kinder. Na gut, ich bin auch ein alter Sack.


Heute Abend Telkonf-Marathon.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Ja, hier wird es im Wald auch uebel aussehen. Mal sehen, ob ich morgen nochmal etwas mehr mache, als nur zur Arbeit und wieder heim.
Heute schon mal das Scalpel und das Material fuer Samstag gerichtet:









10,7 kg inklusive Ersatzschlauch und CO2 Doppelpack (Topeak Airgun + 2 Kartuschen).


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2016)

Musste das mal mit was ich hier so rumfahre vergleichen. Da heißt es dann schon "DRÜCKEN" bei dir. Na wenigstens bist du dann gezwungen schneller zu fahren 





wenn da nicht zu viele richtige Rampen sind, dann wird das schon mit 32-42 passen


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

32 auf 40  aber das ovale tritt sich gerade mit wenig Drehzahl und viel Druck recht gut und ich kann das auch ganz gut ab... 
Aber kleiner geht nicht, also muss und wird es gehen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2016)

32x40!!! Da bin ich echt auf deinen Bericht am Montag gespannt, wie es dir so "ergangen" ist. Habe aber auch keine Vorstellung von der Strecke. So etwas wie Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol könnte ich mir mit 32x40 "locker" vorstellen. Andere Rennen nicht so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Wenn es keinen weiteren Gang gibt... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Koennte kotzen! Erst merk ich das der Lefty Balg einen Riss hat. Gott sei dank lag noch ein alter im Keller. Aber das Tauschen ist ein wahnsinns scheiss!
> Dann merke ich das das rechte XTR Pedal etwas Spiel hat. Aufmachen Lager nachgestellt, Fett rein. Alles gut. Beim wieder zusammen schrauben reiss ich die Alu Ueberwurfmutter ab!!!


Hast du das repariert bekommen? Bei mir ging das nämlich nicht mehr - hab die Achse gekappt und versucht die Hülse irgendwie abzudrehen.
Jetzt hab ich ein funktionierendes 980er Pedal und ein Rebuild Kit (Achsen + Lager). Muss mal schauen welche Seite das ist, sonst könnten wir da ja ein Paar draus machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Lange nix von dir gehört. Schön, dass ich nicht alleine so doof bin 
Ich hab auch versucht die Rest raus zu bekommen, aber war nix zu machen... 
Bei mir ist es das rechte und bei dir? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juni 2016)

Das muss ich morgen mal nach schauen, bin gerade in Dortmund.

Meins ist übrigens beim Öffnen abgerissen, eine Vorschädigung kann man natürlich auch nicht ausschließen.
In der Schlosserei konnte man mir aber auch nicht helfen: a) die Achse dreht sich noch b) die Achse ist verdammt hart und zerstört "einfaches" Werkzeug.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Eben den scheiß bekommt man nicht raus 

So noch einen 2. Flachenhalter montiert:






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juni 2016)

Hatte mal das SKS Ding an der Stütze, aber das wackelt zu viel. Jetzt mit DI2 Adapter und Sidecage + Strapse zwei Halter im Rahmen. Geht sogar mit zwei 700er Flaschen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Den di2 hab ich auch, damit ich eine 750ml in den Rahmen bekomme. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eben den scheiß bekommt man nicht raus
> 
> So noch einen 2. Flachenhalter montiert:
> 
> ...


Spanne noch einen geschnitten Gummi aus einem alten Schlauch oder ähnlich um Flasche und Halter...nich das sie weg ist wenn sie gebraucht wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Die muss eigentlich nur einen Anstieg überleben. Die restlichen Abschnitte zwischen den Verpflegungen sind nicht so lange. Da kommt auch erst nach dem 2. Berg eine Flasche rein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die muss eigentlich nur einen Anstieg überleben. Die restlichen Abschnitte zwischen den Verpflegungen sind nicht so lange. Da kommt auch erst nach dem 2. Berg eine Flasche rein.


Da hättest du die Flasche auch ins Trikot stecken können.   
...aber den Gummi kannste ja trotzdem mitnehmen.
Was auch geht...du spannst den starken Gummi um den Flaschenhalter zwischen den 2 Befestigungen. So hat das Teil mehr Spannung und du bekommst die Flasche leichter raus und wieder rein.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2016)

oder so eine Softflask-Flasche ins Trikot. Mache ich bei langen Ausfahrten mit dem Fully:






ist halt immer die Frage, wieviel Platz da in der Trikottasche noch ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2016)

Das ist es eben. Aber da das Wetter sehr ungewiss ist und es sehr hoch geht nimm ich wohl einen sehr kleinen Race Rucksack gut schlauch Werkzeug und Regenjacke mit.


----------



## mountainmax (16. Juni 2016)

Mach den Halter doch vorne an die Stütze ran. Sieht so aus als würde das gehn bei so nem Stützenauszug.
Kommt net soo viel Dreck dran und Schwerpunkt ist mittiger


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

Kauf Dir das Scalpel Si, da passen zwei Flaschenhalter in den Rahmen. 

Oder gleich eingescheites Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

1. sicher net. die 2 Rennen im Jahr wo die Verpflegungen zu weit auseinander sind kommt einfach der 2 Halter an die Stuetze. Im Regelfall bekommt mein Dad (best Support EVER!) es immer hin, so das ich mit einer Flasche durch komme.
2. was denn? Specci? Been there done that! Mit dem sche*** flachen Sitzwinkel komme ich net klar.

Warum verkaufst du deinen Bock nicht einfach, wenn du SO unzufrieden bist? Dein ewiges Scalpel Gemotze geht auf den Senkel! Sorry ich versteh dich net. Wenn du das Rad sche*** findest, warum verkaufst du es nicht? Live is too short to ride a bad bike!


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du deinen Bock nicht einfach, wenn du SO unzufrieden bist? Dein ewiges Scalpel Gemotze geht auf den Senkel! Sorry ich versteh dich net. Wenn du das Rad sche*** findest, warum verkaufst du es nicht? Live is too short to ride a bad bike!



Ganz einfach, zu hoher Geldverlust. Wenn jemand käme und nen guten Kurs bezahlen würde, wäre es sofort weg. Jetzt mit der Scalpel Si Veröffentlichung ist das aber utopisch.
Shit happens.
Aber keine Sorge, ich habe ja ein gutes Bike - mein Hardtail.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Sorry, aber was hast du von einem Bike, ueber das du dich nur aufregst? Dann mach halt 1000 miese udn dann ahst du wenigstens was woran du Freude hast. Oder steck den Erloess in dein Hardtail?
Und das der Kaufpreis nix mit dem Wert zu tuen hat, den ein Rad hat... ein gebrauchtes Rad ist immer das wert, was der Kaeufer bezahlen bereit ist.

Und wo sind deine Probleme mit dem Scalpel? Dir sind Lager verreckt, weil sche*** Lager verbaut waren? Macht heilig Specci genauso!
Das dir die Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist (war doch die, oder)? Kommt auch bei anderen Hersteller mal vor, und du hast doch eine neue bekommen, oder?


----------



## racingforlife (16. Juni 2016)

Denke, du bist erfahren genug um Dir von niemandem dein Bike schlecht machen zu lassen!

Wenn die Geo paßt, ist doch super alles andere kommt vom Marketting


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...die hatte ich mir mal für's Epic gekauft 
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...t-Black-Flaschenhalter_detail_37993_1207.html

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Hab ich sogar noch hier liegen. Sind aber 30,9mm und das Scalpel hat 31,6mm. Aber ich hab dann einfach ein paar von KCNC gekauft -> passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, zu hoher Geldverlust. Wenn jemand käme und nen guten Kurs bezahlen würde, wäre es sofort weg. Jetzt mit der Scalpel Si Veröffentlichung ist das aber utopisch.


Und das wird besser, wenn das Rad herumsteht? Verkauf's in Einzelteilen, solange die Komponenten noch halbwegs aktuell sind, das ist in spätestens zwei Jahren nämlich nicht mehr der Fall und Du bekommst gar nichts mehr dafür.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Jipi! Gerade mit Stages telefoniert. Da gab es eine Serie Deckel die sich aufgrund schlechter Fertigung nach aussen woelbt. Darum hatte ich immer wieder Abbrueche. Zudem ist einer der 3 Kontakte in der Mitte ab -> ich bekomme eine neue Gen2 zugeschickt! 
Abgesehen davon war der Sensor aber 100% in Ordnung.


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was hast du von einem Bike, ueber das du dich nur aufregst? Dann mach halt 1000 miese udn dann ahst du wenigstens was woran du Freude hast. Oder steck den Erloess in dein Hardtail?
> Und das der Kaufpreis nix mit dem Wert zu tuen hat, den ein Rad hat... ein gebrauchtes Rad ist immer das wert, was der Kaeufer bezahlen bereit ist.
> 
> Und wo sind deine Probleme mit dem Scalpel? Dir sind Lager verreckt, weil sche*** Lager verbaut waren? Macht heilig Specci genauso!
> Das dir die Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist (war doch die, oder)? Kommt auch bei anderen Hersteller mal vor, und du hast doch eine neue bekommen, oder?



Wer sagt denn, das ich mich ständig aufrege. Generell war mein Kommentar zu Deinem Beitrag ironisch gemeint. Weiß ja auch um die (vielen) Vorteile des Scalpels. Ändert aber nix daran das es eine Zicke ist. 
Das etwas nur den Wert hat, den jemand bereit ist zu zahlen, ist mir bekannt. Das gilt für alle Bereiche.

Die Lager sind bei mir alle top. Habe ich wohl rechtzeitig von Anbeginn geöffnet und nachgefettet. 
Kettenstrebe und Querverbindung an der Dämpferumlenkung sind unabhängig gebrochen. Und ja, nach 5 Wochen gab es Ersatz.


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Und das wird besser, wenn das Rad herumsteht? Verkauf's in Einzelteilen, solange die Komponenten noch halbwegs aktuell sind, das ist in spätestens zwei Jahren nämlich nicht mehr der Fall und Du bekommst gar nichts mehr dafür.



Es steht ja garnicht herum! Es wird schon rangenommen. 
Es ist halt schwer, wenn der Anfang mit dem Bike so steinig war, sich von der Grundhaltung zu ändern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Das kann dir halt bei jedem Hersteller passieren. 
Das gesamt Paket ist beim Scalpel echt gut und alle anderen Rahmen hatten entweder ein scheiß sitzwinkel oder ein zu kurzes steuerrohr. Und da die lefty gesetzt ist... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

Logisch. Mir war bei Kauf ja auch klar, das es eine Zicke ist. 
Allerdings hatte ich nicht gewusst, das es so schwer abzustimmen ist (lag z.B. bei der Lefty an den Luftvolumenreduzierer. Wird nirgends erwähnt das es sowas überhaupt gibt und ich wundere mich, warum ich meilenweit von den Luftdruckangaben weg bin und trotzdem nicht den ganzen Federweg nutze. Klar, war viel zu progressiv). Da kotzt du schon ab.  lle finden die Lefty geil und ich wundere mich nur. Jetzt nachdem alles draußen ist, finde ich die auch super! 
Es scheint halt für kleine, leichte Fahrer konzipiert zu sein. 189cm und >90kg, da wird es langatmig bis alles passt. 


Aber generell zu der Verkaufsgeschichte, nicht jeder mit einer Familie und Haus kann einen Verlust bei einem Verkauf im vierstelligen Bereich einfach so wegstecken. Ich kann es nicht. 
Und da es von der Geo für mich passt wird es gefahren und notfalls solange herumexperimentiert, bis ich zufrieden bin. 
Die Lefty-Geschichte war so ein Experiment, das mich richtig vorwärts in Sachen Zufriedenheit gebracht hat. 

Und außerdem, ich werde doch mal herumnörgeln dürfen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Die neue Lefty kenne ich (noch) nicht. Daempfer ist super easy: 200psi rein (80kg) und gut ist. Man braucht sich nur keine Illusion machen, das man die 100mm voll nutzt  Aber es geht ja nicht um die Zahl, sondern wie es sich auf dem Trail anfuehlt.

Ich hab auch Familie und Eigenheim, das ich ab bezahle. Aber ich seh das mit den Raedern so: in dem Moment wo ich es kauf ist der Verlust schon passiert und abgeschrieben. 
Aber ich kaufe auch keine Komplettraeder und mache das ganze meist inkrementell.


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

War halt seit langem mein erstes Fully wieder und generell das teuerste Rad überhaupt.
Da wirst Du schon kirre, wenn es sich nicht so anfühlt, wie Du es von anderen hörst und du es dir dann ausgemalt hast.
Dann noch die Brüche. Das gibt Dir erstmal den Rest. 

Bei 200psi wippt der Dämpfer wie blöd und ich nutze gerade mal 55% Federweg. Da mußte ich dann immer die Dämpfung missbrauchen und fast komplett zudrehen, dann hat es nicht mehr allzusehr gewippt.
Jetzt mit der Debonair-Hülse liege ich bei 260psi und 6 Klicks. Das passt schon sehr gut, hat mich aber wieder 60€ für die Hülse gekostet.

Verstehst Du? Es sind einfach diese Kleinigkeiten. Vielleicht sollte ich mich enfach draufsetzen, Hirn ausschalten und schnell fahren?
Ich frage mich ja selbst, bin ich zu kritisch? Zu sensibel, oder habe ich einfach eine falsche Erwartungshaltung?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Draufsetzen und schnell fahren ist immer ein guter Anfang 
Ich bin auch sehr fickrig. Gerade wenn es um knacken oder knarzen geht.


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

Da habe ich Glück, die Kiste ist absolut ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2016)

Wenn man Race-Fully und Hardtail im Keller hat und gerne flott fährt bevorzugt man i.d.R. das Hardtail, da es sich schneller anfühlt....geht mir jedenfalls so. Dazu kommen noch die technisch anspruchslosen deutschen Marathonstrcken die wieder ein Argument gegen das Fully sind. Trotz allem ist das Fully das schnellere Hardtail, besonders auf der Langstrecke (O-Ton eines bei den CH/Schwarzwald-Marathons recht erfolgreichen Bike-Kollegen).

Ich fahre am Sonntag aber trotzdem Hardtail


----------



## dvt (16. Juni 2016)

Hier ein Versuch zum Thema schnell fahren...


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juni 2016)

So, werde dann mal für So das australische Kurz-Carboloading Protokoll in Kombination damit ausprobieren:







Sehr dezent im Geschmack, nur Glukose bzw Maltose, was ja zwei Glukosemoleküle sind

Nur 150g auf einmal, auch als Recovery nach VO2max ist doch etwas zu viel.... irgendwie ist mir jetzt schlecht


----------



## racingforlife (16. Juni 2016)

Klär mich bitte auf.

Daran-Rider-Diät?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juni 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Klär mich bitte auf.



google nach "western australia 130% vo2max" sollte Erklärung liefern.

Gummibärchen haben eine Threadgeschichte hier.


Fully vs HT: am So in Trieb ist wohl eine der wenigen Strecken in D, wo ein Fully was bringt. Echt viele Wurzeln, sehr viele Wurzeln. Letztes Jahr mit Fully gefahren, Podium AK. Bin jetzt aber zu faul dieses Jahr umzubauen, werde also mit HT fahren. Bin auf den direkten Vergleich gepsannt. Mein rücken wohl auch. 

Heute dann noch mal mit minimalsten möglichen Luftdruck gespielt, so dann für Sonntag:





und alle möglichen Trails ausprobiert, auch "Grastrails":


----------



## baloo (16. Juni 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn man Race-Fully und Hardtail im Keller hat und gerne flott fährt bevorzugt man i.d.R. das Hardtail, da es sich schneller anfühlt....geht mir jedenfalls so. Dazu kommen noch die technisch anspruchslosen deutschen Marathonstrcken die wieder ein Argument gegen das Fully sind. Trotz allem ist das Fully das schnellere Hardtail, besonders auf der Langstrecke (O-Ton eines bei den CH/Schwarzwald-Marathons recht erfolgreichen Bike-Kollegen).
> 
> Ich fahre am Sonntag aber trotzdem Hardtail


Hast du dich mal gefragt, warum die erfolgreichen Marathonisti wie z.B. Huber, Platt, Buchli, etc. alle noch HT fahren?
Weil das Gewicht einfach noch mehr zählt als der Komfort und die Downhill-Vorteile.
Zumindest bei den CH Mara's wos gerne mal 1-2h aufwärts geht, macht der Gewichtsvorteil eben immer noch das + aus.
Aufwärts holst du Minuten, abwärts Sekunden!


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Hast du dich mal gefragt, warum die erfolgreichen Marathonisti wie z.B. Huber, Platt, Buchli, etc. alle noch HT fahren?
> Weil das Gewicht einfach noch mehr zählt als der Komfort und die Downhill-Vorteile.
> Zumindest bei den CH Mara's wos gerne mal 1-2h aufwärts geht, macht der Gewichtsvorteil eben immer noch das + aus.
> Aufwärts holst du Minuten, abwärts Sekunden!



Frag doch mal Jaro Kulhavy? Guck mal beim Cape Epic? Je anspruchsvoller und länger (insgesamt) die Strecke umso mehr Vorteile hat ein Fully. Die Marketingstrategie des allfälligen Sponsors mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Hast du dich mal gefragt, warum die erfolgreichen Marathonisti wie z.B. Huber, Platt, Buchli, etc. alle noch HT fahren?
> Weil das Gewicht einfach noch mehr zählt als der Komfort und die Downhill-Vorteile.
> Zumindest bei den CH Mara's wos gerne mal 1-2h aufwärts geht, macht der Gewichtsvorteil eben immer noch das + aus.
> Aufwärts holst du Minuten, abwärts Sekunden!


...um so mehr noch, wo es jetzt große Laufräder mit wenig Luftdruck gibt. 
Aber so richtig lange Prügeletappen sind auf Dauer mit einem Fully Kräfte sparender.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre samstag das fully! Und wegen dir musste ich nochmal los Gummibärchen und Karamalz kaufen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juni 2016)

die fructosefreien gibt's beim dm


----------



## baloo (16. Juni 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Jaro Kulhavy? Guck mal beim Cape Epic? Je anspruchsvoller und länger (insgesamt) die Strecke umso mehr Vorteile hat ein Fully. Die Marketingstrategie des allfälligen Sponsors mal ausgenommen.


darum hab ich geschrieben, wenn es lange Anstiege gibt!! Beim Cape Epic hat es meines Wissens nicht die langen Anstiege?!

Denke es kommt auf die Streckencharakteristik an. Bei uns in der CH bist du mit dem HT besser bedient, da die langen Anstiege einfach "leichter" zu bewältigen sind.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heute dann noch mal mit minimalsten möglichen Luftdruck gespielt, so dann für Sonntag:



Fährst du die Contis tubeless?


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juni 2016)

ja


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Juni 2016)

Du traust dich was! 

Hab gestern beim Einkaufen mal ein Blick in die Bike geworfen, in den "großen" Reifentest. Da wurde der Race King mit nur 15.5 Watt getestet, und das im Schwalbe Labor! Leichter rollt aktuell keiner! Bin etwas verwirrt. Bisher lag der Race King immer um die 20 Watt und alles drunter war den Glatzen Speed King oder Thunder Burt vorbehalten. Hat Conti 2016 nachgebessert? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## zett78 (17. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Hier ein Versuch zum Thema schnell fahren...



Kurzstrecke Schinderhannes!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (17. Juni 2016)

Ja, die Kurzstrecke beim Schinderhannes.


----------



## zett78 (17. Juni 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Du traust dich was!
> 
> Hab gestern beim Einkaufen mal ein Blick in die Bike geworfen, in den "großen" Reifentest. Da wurde der Race King mit nur 15.5 Watt getestet, und das im Schwalbe Labor! Leichter rollt aktuell keiner! Bin etwas verwirrt. Bisher lag der Race King immer um die 20 Watt und alles drunter war den Glatzen Speed King oder Thunder Burt vorbehalten. Hat Conti 2016 nachgebessert? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/mtb-reviews


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juni 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Du traust dich was!



Fahre ich seit dem es die RaceSport Variante gibt. Weiß nicht wieviele Jahre das jetzt sind. Null-Komma-Null Probleme gehabt. Ja, ganz früher bei den Supersonic habe ich auch auf Conti verzichtet. Das war ein Drama, aber mit RaceSport super-easy Setup und hält. Tendiere aber auch dazu beim ersten Abdichten etwas mehr Milch zu nehmen. Kann mich also dem ganzen Dramatisieren in Internetforen nicht anschließen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. Juni 2016)

Mit welcher Milch?


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juni 2016)

Notubes, Conti Revo, Tune One Shot


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2016)

Morgen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2016)

Moin   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juni 2016)

Moan'g


----------



## baloo (17. Juni 2016)

Moin
bei uns hats die ganze Nacht durch gepisst, so langsam wirds ungemütlich. Zum Glück heute morgen trocken und jetzt seh ich mal wieder baluer Himmel! 
Am Wochenende KiZa Langdistance, hoffe es bleibt von oben trocken 
So nach 6 Wochen Regen dürfte es doch wirklich mal wieder warm und trocken werden !!!


----------



## racingforlife (17. Juni 2016)

Moin und einen guten Start ins Wochenende.

Viel Spaß bei den Rennen am WE ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2016)

Gleich geht's los gen Chemnitz zum Heavy. Da ich vermutlich/hoofentlich wieder nicht der erste Fahrer aus unserem Team sein werde, ist die Strecke bei mir vielleicht schon etwas trockengefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gleich geht's los gen Chemnitz zum Heavy. Da ich vermutlich/hoofentlich wieder nicht der erste Fahrer aus unserem Team sein werde, ist die Strecke bei mir vielleicht schon etwas trockengefahren


Im Gegenteil....da kommt die Brühe erst so richtig hoch   
Nimm dir reichlich Wechselklamotten mit und ein paar Ersatzbrillen und jede Menge Kettenöl   
Viel Spaß! 
Kann leider nicht rüber kommen zum Anfeuern   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil....da kommt die Brühe erst so richtig hoch
> Nimm dir reichlich Wechselklamotten mit und ein paar Ersatzbrillen und jede Menge Kettenöl
> Viel Spaß!
> Kann leider nicht rüber kommen zum Anfeuern


Da habe ich zum Glück andere Erfahrungen gemacht  Darf auch nicht anders sein beim Thunder Burt hinten 
Brillen habe ich genug mit, Klamotten auch. Außerdem Ass Saver und Mudguard. Aber viel zu kleine Laufräder 
Danke!


----------



## dvt (17. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## maddda (17. Juni 2016)

Boah ich bin feddich... Hab heute den ganzen Tag schwedisch gelernt.

Nachm Abendessen is nen bissl rekom angesagt.

Bin grad dabei den Wettkampf LRS fürs RR zu planen HR Nabe steht schon fest: 350Straightpull


----------



## Florian301 (17. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> habe mir vorgestern die northwave blaze plus bestellt.
> 
> http://www.21run.com/ru_de/blaze-plus.html
> 
> achtung: der gutschein gilt nur noch heute!



Ich überlege auch mir die NW Blaze Plus zu kaufen. Ich habe sie und den Shimano SH-XC 61 bestellt und hier liegen. Beide passen sehr gut.
Welchen der beiden Schuhe würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Bin mir unsicher, welchen ich behalten soll. Passen tun beide wie gesagt super.


----------



## maui400 (18. Juni 2016)

Morgen ist mein erstes Einzelrennen (BF Ultra Bike - Marathon) und ich fühl mich schon die ganze Woche schlapp. Wetter? Heuschnupfen? Aufgeregt? K.A.
Gleich werd ich wohl eine lockere Runde (45min) mit einer kurzen Belastung fahren. Hoffe das wird mich etwas wacher machen.
Wie verbringt Ihr eigentlich den Tag vor dem Rennen?


----------



## dvt (18. Juni 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch mir die NW Blaze Plus zu kaufen. Ich habe sie und den Shimano SH-XC 61 bestellt und hier liegen. Beide passen sehr gut.
> Welchen der beiden Schuhe würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Bin mir unsicher, welchen ich behalten soll. Passen tun beide wie gesagt super.



Hi,
ich habe den Blaze und den Shimano XC 70.
Beim Blaze finde ich die Verschlüsse sehr gut, da kann ich während des Fahrens immer mal nachregulieren.
Bei den Shimano komme ich an den mittleren Klett während der Fahrt kaum dran, weil der ja gegenläufig ist.
Die Blaze sind vom saubermachen auch besser.
Der Shimano ist aber besser belüftet.
Die Auflagefläche der Sohle auf den Pedal ist beim Shimano größer, als beim NW. Eggbeater gehen mit dem Shimano wesentlich besser.
Das die Cleatplatte beim Shimano offen ist, macht ihn von unten wasseranfällig, allerdings lässt sich bei nem vermurksten Gewinde die Platte leicht tauschen.

Hoffe das bringt die Entscheidung etwas näher.
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, frag.


----------



## Florian301 (18. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe den Blaze und den Shimano XC 70.
> Beim Blaze finde ich die Verschlüsse sehr gut, da kann ich während des Fahrens immer mal nachregulieren.
> Bei den Shimano komme ich an den mittleren Klett während der Fahrt kaum dran, weil der ja gegenläufig ist.
> ...




Danke. Ich habe beide Schuhe gestern nochmal angezogen und "Unter die Lupe genommen". Ich denke es wird der Shimano. Der Shimano passt dann doch besser an meinen Fuss. Der Northwave liegt nicht so "perfekt" an meinem Fuss wie der Shimano. Ich persönlich habe auch den EIndruck, dass ich den Shimano durch die Kletts und Ratsche besser an meinen Fuss "anpassen" kann. Der Northwave scheint nicht so perfekt zu meiner Fussform zu passen.

Jetzt dann nur die Frage ob der Shimano SH-XC 71 oder ob der 61er reicht. Hast du den 70er im Ofen anpassen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (18. Juni 2016)

Habe ihn anpassen lassen.
Hat was von der Passform wie eine Socke, der Schuh schmiegt sich halt komplett an den Fuss.
Ist immer extrem auffällig im Vergleich zum Blaze, oder meinen uralten Sidi Dragon's.

Ist halt ne Preisfrage. 50€ Mehrpreis + Anpassung.
Ich würde es jedenfalls wieder anpassen lassen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juni 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Wie verbringt Ihr eigentlich den Tag vor dem Rennen?



a) Morgens 10min auf die Rolle
b) Kinder hüten, da Frau auf Bike-, Wander- oder Skitour ist
c) 700 g Kohlenhydrate in mich rein zwängen
d) Zeug für Renntag herrichten


Sascha ist nach der zweiten Zwischenzeit auf der ersten von 11 Seiten bei datasport


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Die Auflagefläche der Sohle auf den Pedal ist beim Shimano größer, als beim NW.


die auflagefläche interessiert mich.
kannst du mal den inneren und äußeren abstand der stollen ermitteln?

den angaben der pedal- und schuhhersteller kann man hier nicht wirklich vertrauen.

als z.b. die pd-m780 rauskamen wurde mit einer deutlich größeren kontaktfläche geworben. schön! 
wenn man sich das ganze mal genauer anguckt stellt man schnell fest, dass die riesige fläche überhaut nicht nutzbar ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2016)

Du Stalker!  War dann nach 6:30h im Ziel. 37.Elite (World series Punkte... Hab nix davon aber egal ) und 125. Gesamt. 
Sau geiles Rennen aber knüppel hart! Am 3. Berg müsste ich 3km laufen. Da ist aber jeder gelaufen. Vieleicht die Elite top 10 nicht, aber sonst... Super steil und loses Geröll. Ok...1-2 haben es versucht, aber die haben sich dann mit 25 RPM die Beine verknotet und waren auch nicht schneller 
Ein 30er wäre vielleicht noch ok gewesen, aber auch das 32er ging. Bin das Rennen aber auch sehr defensiv gefahren. Wollte auf jeden Fall durch kommen...  Ok auf den Abfahrten hab ich es gut knallen lassen, aber ich Schlepp das fully ja nicht zur Deko die Berge noch! 

Ach ja der typische Fahrer um mich rum: 1,65m groß, 15kg leichter und auf einem leichten hardtail mir 28er Kettenblatt und xx1 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (18. Juni 2016)

Der Eurosport zusammenschnitt ist auch schon online 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2016)

Guggst du bei 15:08h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juni 2016)

eher ab 15:08.

danach biste ja im hintergrund.


wenn man sich die zwischenzeiten anguckt, hast du zum schluss ja noch mal ordentlich aufgeholt.


peter hat auch wieder zugeschlagen.
malevil cup gewonnen. (ebenfalls uci series)


----------



## baloo (18. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du Stalker!  War dann nach 6:30h im Ziel. 37.Elite (World series Punkte... Hab nix davon aber egal ) und 125. Gesamt.
> Sau geiles Rennen aber knüppel hart! Am 3. Berg müsste ich 3km laufen. Da ist aber jeder gelaufen. Vieleicht die Elite top 10 nicht, aber sonst... Super steil und loses Geröll. Ok...1-2 haben es versucht, aber die haben sich dann mit 25 RPM die Beine verknotet und waren auch nicht schneller
> Ein 30er wäre vielleicht noch ok gewesen, aber auch das 32er ging. Bin das Rennen aber auch sehr defensiv gefahren. Wollte auf jeden Fall durch kommen...  Ok auf den Abfahrten hab ich es gut knallen lassen, aber ich Schlepp das fully ja nicht zur Deko die Berge noch!
> 
> ...


Gratuliere !!!
Fahre morgen Ultra KiZa. Heute Abend Sonnenschein, hoffe es bleibt so! ;-)


----------



## dvt (18. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die auflagefläche interessiert mich.
> kannst du mal den inneren und äußeren abstand der stollen ermitteln?
> 
> den angaben der pedal- und schuhhersteller kann man hier nicht wirklich vertrauen.
> ...



Ich messe morgen mal nach. Heute komme ich nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2016)

Sind zurück 





Wobei einer der Zweitpatzierten, zu denen wir einen sehr geringen Abstand hatten, mit Zeitfahraufsatz gefahren ist


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sind zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch Jungs super gemacht!


Die alte Leier in Chemnitz. Als ich damals gefahren bin haben einige Teams sich von Crossern ziehen lassen, die die vorher im Wald "versteckt" hatten. Ich hätte das gemeldet...Ist laut BDR regularien verboten und Chemnitz ist ein offizielles dem BDR gemeldetes Rennen. Da gilt die Sportordnung des BDR und wie ich gesehen hatte, hattet ihr ja iwe nur 3 (?) Minuten Rückstand. Die holt man locker wenn ein Fahrer die ganze Zeit mit aufsatz die langen Geraden in Chemnitz drückt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Jungs super gemacht!
> 
> 
> Die alte Leier in Chemnitz. Als ich damals gefahren bin haben einige Teams sich von Crossern ziehen lassen, die die vorher im Wald "versteckt" hatten. Ich hätte das gemeldet...Ist laut BDR regularien verboten und Chemnitz ist ein offizielles dem BDR gemeldetes Rennen. Da gilt die Sportordnung des BDR und wie ich gesehen hatte, hattet ihr ja iwe nur 3 (?) Minuten Rückstand. Die holt man locker wenn ein Fahrer die ganze Zeit mit aufsatz die langen Geraden in Chemnitz drückt.



Danke!
Das von dir beschrieben Szenario konnten wir vorletztes Jahr immer mal wieder beobachten.
Wir haben die Sache mit dem Aufsatz übrigens mit dem Veranstalter besprochen (natürlich vor der Siegerehrung). Da es in der Ausschreibung nicht explizit verboten ist, darf man laut ihm mit den Dingern fahren. Ob auch E-Bikes explizit verboten sind?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2016)

Sehr aergerlich! Ich hab auch mal im Nachhinein ueber 3 Umwege erfahren, das das Team das uns in Finale den 3. Platz geklat hat zu 5. gefahren ist (4er Team). Auch seeehr aergerlich.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Danke!
> Das von dir beschrieben Szenario konnten wir vorletztes Jahr immer mal wieder beobachten.
> Wir haben die Sache mit dem Aufsatz übrigens mit dem Veranstalter besprochen (natürlich vor der Siegerehrung). Da es in der Ausschreibung nicht explizit verboten ist, darf man laut ihm mit den Dingern fahren. Ob auch E-Bikes explizit verboten sind?



Wenn in der Ausschreibung steht, dass die Regularien des BDR gelten, dann ist der Aufsatz verbot. Da steht nämlich drin, dass alle arten von Lenkeraufsätzen - ausgenommen barends - nicht erlaubt sind.

So ein Aufsatz macht extrem viel aus. Hab ja dieses Jahr EZF-Erfahrung sammeln können. Mit einem kompletten EZF Rad bis du 2-3kmh schneller als mit einem normalen Rennrad. Hat mir ein gewisser Herr Strasser auch nochmal bestätigt... Wenn du bedenkst, dass ein Großteil des Luftwiederstands von dem Kadaver hervorgerufen wird, der da auf dem Rad hängt, dann gewinnst du mit einem Aufsatz bestimmt 1km/h..über 6h gerechnet sind das mehr als 3 min...selbst wenn du nicht mal ein drittel der Zeit das teil benutzt.


Und Gefährlich is das beim MTB-Rennen auch noch


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch allen Racern     

Ich war aber auch fleißig und habe meine Rostkarre in ein "Boot" verwandelt.


----------



## maddda (19. Juni 2016)

passt 

War heute auch fleißig. Zumindest 133km Grundlage aufm RR sinds geworden. Hab mir grad eben noch schnell schonmal die restlichen Teile für  mein Renn HR fürs RR geordert.

Wird jetzt:

DT 511 (32mm hoch)
DT 350 Straightpull
DT Aero Comp Straightpull Speichen
DT Squorx Nippel

Sollte bei knapp unter 1000gr rauskommen. VR muss ich noch drüber nachgrübeln...Felge steht mit der 511 fest.rest gucke ich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (19. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die auflagefläche interessiert mich.
> kannst du mal den inneren und äußeren abstand der stollen ermitteln?
> 
> den angaben der pedal- und schuhhersteller kann man hier nicht wirklich vertrauen.
> ...



Hier die Maße der Shimano.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2016)

danke!

die northwave blaze haben 41 mm stollenabstand, und giro gauge und bontrager rl 42 mm.


----------



## Phippsy (19. Juni 2016)

Ich war heute in Erndtebrück, das Ergebnis war zwar gut, aber der Verlauf unvorteilhaft. 
Hab mich nach wenigen km abgelegt. Das war erstmal gar nicht so das Problem, da ich dank genügend Adrenalin auch keine Schmerzen hatte. 
Aber weil ich auf Schotter gelandet bin, gabs in der Buxe ein schönes Loch auf der linken Arschbacke. Durch das Loch hats dann Dreck reingespült und ich hab mir gut zwei Stunden den Hintern RICHTIG wund gerieben. 
Kennt ihr da einen total tollen Voodoogeheimtrick, außer Bepanthen und lüften?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2016)

Nimm Penaten Creme. Ist trockener und wirkt super. Ist eigentlich Standard bei wunden baby popis. Hab ich früher schon bekommen und bei meinen zwei kleinen klappt das auch ganz gut. Bepantene nässt zu viel.


----------



## dvt (20. Juni 2016)

Mirfulan ist auch gut.


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Racern
> 
> Ich war aber auch fleißig und habe meine Rostkarre in ein "Boot" verwandelt.



den Kollegen hast du das zu verdanken  
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burkholderia_cepacia


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2016)

BFU gestern war für mich ein totaler Reinfall, meine MT8 hatte schon letztes WE beim verschlammten Waldhaus Marathon mit nachlassender Bremsleistung und nach Zieldurchfahrt mit Totalausfall genervt, hatte dann entlüftet, wieder nix. Ein Tag später war der Druckpunkt da  und eine 2 stündige Testfahrt (bei schönem Wetter) gemacht, alles top.
Gestern dann auf der ersten Abfahrt nach Hinterzarten Totalausfall, im Dauerregen an der Servicestation entlüften lassen, nix 
Also DNF und mir im Zug bis KiZa den Arsch abgefroren.....





Gestern Abend dann nochmal entlüftet, wieder kein Druckpunkt, 4 Stunden später Druckpunkt da, WTF! Jemand eine Idee was da los ist?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> den Kollegen hast du das zu verdanken
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burkholderia_cepacia



Das hat mir die Werkstatt auch erzählt, daß Mercedes ein Bakterienproblem im Tauchbad hat. Und dann noch auf das scheixxe grundierte Blech einen Wasserlack.   
Jetzt kann das Blech dahinter wegfaulen...ein paar Jahre muss der noch durchhalten, aber 30 schafft er wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2016)

ich würde die ersten tage wenigstens was desinfizierendes nehmen.

hatte mir mal den unterarm zum ellenbogen hin abgeschürft. schön unter fließendem wasser ausgewaschen.
irgendwann war es zu, aber kurze zeit später auch weiss unter der borke. war alles am eitern.
dann alles aufgeweicht und jodsalbe verwendet.

wenn jetzt sowas passiert wasche ich die stelle aus und sprühe dann desinfektionsmittel drauf.
bepanthen gibts auch als antiseptische wundcreme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juni 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ....



hatte vor Kurzem auch mit meiner MT8 zu kämpfen. Ab 200hm Abfahrt, mäßig technisch aber steil, Totalausfall. Kein Druckpunkt mehr. Unten dann wieder da. Habe sie dann eingeschickt und da wurde dann der Bremssattel ausgetauscht. War innerhalb von 3 Werktagen erledigt.

Und ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Magura schon zickiger beim Entlüften (im Vgl zu allen anderen Bremsen, die ich bisher besessen habe). Easy Bleed, ich weiß nicht. Vielleicht ist doch noch irgendwo Luft drin.


Mein Bike war gestern nach dem Frankenbikemarathon komplett mit Schlamm bedeckt, war das batzig 

Und Race King vorne war wohl die idiotischste Reifenwahl, die man hätte treffen können. Das Rennen habe ich im Technischen versemmelt, die Strecke ist recht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2016)

Hatte bis letztes WE innerhalb der vier Jahren Nutzung nie ein Problem, absolute Top-Bremse. Aber jetzt bin ich ziemlich angeschissen und hab nicht mehr so das Vetrauen in die VR-Bremse. Werd heute mal bei Magura anrufen....
Zum entlüften fand ich die jetzt relativ easy, die HR-Bremse hab ich beim Umbau auf das neue Rad innerhalb von 5min entlüftet mit top-Druckpunkt bis heute.
Hab den Eindruck das die bei sehr nassen und schlammigen Bedingungen irgendwo Luft zieht?


----------



## baloo (20. Juni 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hatte bis letztes WE innerhalb der vier Jahren Nutzung nie ein Problem, absolute Top-Bremse. Aber jetzt bin ich ziemlich angeschissen und hab nicht mehr so das Vetrauen in die VR-Bremse. Werd heute mal bei Magura anrufen....
> Zum entlüften fand ich die jetzt relativ easy, die HR-Bremse hab ich beim Umbau auf das neue Rad innerhalb von 5min entlüftet mit top-Druckpunkt bis heute.
> Hab den Eindruck das die bei sehr nassen und schlammigen Bedingungen irgendwo Luft zieht?



Fahre die MTS (Speci Version), u.a. auch gestern in KiZa auf der Ultra-Distance, ohne Probleme. Hatte aber diesen Druckverlust zeitweise am Riva Marathon, dort gleich zum Magura Service, der hat nicht lang gefackelt und eine neue dran gemacht. Von daher würde ich das Teil einsenden mit entsprechend detailierter Problembeschreibung, Magura ist das sehr kulant.


----------



## Phippsy (20. Juni 2016)

Danke. Werd mal Penathen versuchen, das klingt mir sympathischer als Mirfulan. Am Hintern ist alles schon zu, nässt auch nicht. Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen, dass das nochmal muckt.

Inzwischen hat sich noch eine schöne Erkältung dazugesellt. Hoffe, dass ich bis Haltern am Sonntag wieder fit bin. 

Wenn sie bei Schlamm nur Luft zöge, wäre das doch mit dem Entlüften gegessen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2016)

Doofe Frage :wer kennt sich in Pfronten aus? Bin da ja bald ein paar Tage mit der Family im Urlaub und wollte ein Tag bissle biken... Tipps, Vorschläge?

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juni 2016)

Das Rad könnte es werden wenn ich noch Rennen fahren würde...  
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/focus-present-jam-and-o1e-bikes.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hab das Wochenende mal ganz ohne Rennstress verbracht und bin spontan mit zwei Freunden ins Aostatal gefahren. Wir wurden auch prompt mit zwei Tagen gutem Wetter und tollen Tagen am Fuß des Mont Blanc belohnt.






leider war der Gipfel des Mont Blanc an beiden Tagen nicht zu sehen, beeindruckend ist die Bergkette aber allemal für einen Flachlandindianer wie mich.



Das Wetter der letzen Wochen hat auf 2500 m den Schnee gut gehalten. Mordsgaudi




Das ganze bin ich auf einem Testbike Scott Genius 27,5+ gefahren. Sehr interessant das Konzept, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich dem gegenüber mal so positiv eingestellt bin. Bisher hielt ich vorsichtig gesagt nicht viel davon, aber wie so vieles: man muss es einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## maddda (21. Juni 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Ich hab das Wochenende mal ganz ohne Rennstress verbracht und bin spontan mit zwei Freunden ins Aostatal gefahren. Wir wurden auch prompt mit zwei Tagen gutem Wetter und tollen Tagen am Fuß des Mont Blanc belohnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht nach Spaß aus!

Hab heute nach erstmal 10h durchgeschlafen...Gestern den ganzen Tag an meiner Thesis gesessen. So langsam bin ich in den letzten Zügen und schon ziemlich aufgeregt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2016)

wollte heute Mittag kurz auf'n Berg aber nach der Schlammschlacht am Sonntag war damit nichts. Erstmal alles zerlegt, sauber gemacht und geschmiert. Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mit dem Fully gefahren bin. Bei nichts zerstört man sich sein Bike so, wie bei Rennen ....


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wollte heute Mittag kurz auf'n Berg aber nach der Schlammschlacht am Sonntag war damit nichts. Erstmal alles zerlegt, sauber gemacht und geschmiert. Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mit dem Fully gefahren bin. Bei nichts zerstört man sich sein Bike so, wie bei Rennen ....


Da hast du leider Recht...bei normalen Ausfahrten kurvt man gekonnt um die Schlammlöcher drumrum, aber im Rennen geht es voll durch und als wenn es nicht schon reicht... beschießt dich der Vordermann auch noch mit Dreck


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2016)

Also mir hat es voraussichtlich in Italien nur die schaltröllchen gekostet. Mal aufmachen, mit wd40 bürsten und frisch fett rein. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

Kurze Frage: Wenn ihr einen schönen neuen teuren Carbon Wettkampf LRS kaufen würdet, welche Innenweite würdet ihe nehmen? 22,5 mm oder gar 25 mm? Ich hab da wenig Erfahrungen, bin lange die Mavic 317 am 26er gefahren, welche schon arg schmal waren für 2,2" und jetzt die Crest auch für 2,2" Reifen, was sich erstmal ok anfühlt.


----------



## Phippsy (21. Juni 2016)

Maximale Breite 2,2? Der eine oder andere Reifen dürfte auf 25 zu "rund" werden. Würde eher bei 22,5 bleiben, das wäre auch leichter. Ich bin in letzter Zeit immer auf dem Trainingslrs (Spezi Roval Traverse mit 23mm) unterwegs und das passt ganz gut.
Was hast du im Auge?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juni 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn ihr einen schönen neuen teuren Carbon Wettkampf LRS kaufen würdet, welche Innenweite würdet ihe nehmen? 22,5 mm oder gar 25 mm? Ich hab da wenig Erfahrungen, bin lange die Mavic 317 am 26er gefahren, welche schon arg schmal waren für 2,2" und jetzt die Crest auch für 2,2" Reifen, was sich erstmal ok anfühlt.


Gefühlt, ich bin ja kein Laufradexperte, würde ich die breiteren nehmen wenn das Gewicht da auch stimmt. Breite bringt mMn. Stabilität und mehr Volumen was mehr Auflagefläche des Reifenprofils zulässt. 

Wenn's nicht so ist, verbessert mich.


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

DT XRC oder XMC, 1425 g vs. 1495 g. Der XMC ist ja als light Enduro LRS angepriesen, sollte somit das ein oder andere wegstecken können. Ginge mir aber eher generell um die Meinung und Erfahrungen zum Trend zu superbreiten XC Felgen.


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

DT XRC oder XMC, 1425 g vs. 1495 g. Der XMC ist ja als light Enduro LRS angepriesen, sollte somit das ein oder andere wegstecken können. Ginge mir aber eher generell um die Meinung und Erfahrungen zum Trend zu superbreiten XC Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2016)

ich weis ja nicht was du dafür bezahlst, aber für annähernd den normalen verkaufspreis würde ich mir etwas beim renomierten laufradbauer zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

Es ging mir auch mehr um die technische Sache, bzw. die Erfahrungen. Der LRS hat ein UVP, der 2/3 von dem kostet was das ganze Bike gekostet hat. Würde ich nicht zahlen, darf ihn  aber ggf. trotzdem fahren. Deshalb und aus Neugier frage ich.

Schurter ist in La Bresse beispielsweise den 25 mm XMC gefahren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2016)

@Till_Mann 

Schwierige Frage, stand vor dem gleichen "Problem". Du wirst wohl verschiedene Meinungen höhren, kann Dir nur meine Perspektive mitteilen.

Innere Felgenbreite ist so eine Sau, die momentan durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Wir reden hier von einem Wettkampf LRS. Wir kennen alle unsere Strecken. So wahnsinnig schwierig/technisch sind die nicht. Zumindest im Marathon Bereich. Ich fahre LRS von 20 bis 28mm innere Breite (glaube ich zu mindest). Einen Unterschied merke ich nicht.

Ich habe mir einen Notubes Valor LRS gekauft. Warum? China Felgen waren mir nach Einfuhr/Zoll zu teuer und stressig (relativ betrachtet). Und zu unsicher. Zudem bin ich seit über 10 Jahren treuer Notubes Kunde, hinter den Carbon Felgen steht eine Firma, mit der ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich fahre nicht mehr so viele Rennen, aber wenn, dann möchte ich möglichst verlässliches Material unter dem A*** haben. 

Was mich auch in der zweiten Rennsaison wirklich begeisetert, die vertikale Compliance:






Das ist kein Marketing Bla bla bla, sondern real. "Erfahre" ich auch so.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2016)

sowas sollte im normalen einsatz aber nicht vorkommen, da komplett entlastete speichen ein häufiger grund von speichenbrüchen sind.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2016)

weiß ich nicht, ob so etwas vorkommen soll oder nicht, aber auf den gleichen Hometrails fährt sich der LRS am gleichen Bike wesentlich komfortabler. Und ich bilde mir schon ein, so etwas einschätzen zu können, ob es über Wurzelteppiche leichter oder schwieriger geht.

Und nach 2 Jahren kann ich von noch keinen Speichenbrüchen berichten.


----------



## Phippsy (21. Juni 2016)

Schurter fährt aber die meiste Zeit auch Klebereifen. Flo Vogel ist auf XRC unterwegs, Moritz Milatz auf 24,5, alle mit Enve auf 21mm und die von Spezi auf 22. 

Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen 19/20 und 23 schon "irgendwie" merklich. Vllt auch nur Einbildung, aber immerhin


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

Ok, danke schon mal


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2016)

was du noch beachten solltest:

was passiert im servicefall?
- einschicken und lange warten?
- darf eine beliebige, geschulte person speichen tauschen?
- service/ nachzentrieren im preis inbegriffen?


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

Mein Bruder ist Zweiradmechaniker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2016)

Wie schwer bist Du denn?


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

80 kg nackig, aber wie gesagt es ging mehr um die Tatsache weil ich den vielleicht mal fahren werde. Ich gebe so schnell keine 2000 € für ein LRS aus als Student.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2016)

Genau deswegen, denke mal über einen Crest LRS nach. Sascha fährt den bei gleichem Gewicht, ich bei ein paar kg weniger. Absolut keine Probleme. Und wir haben uns die selber aufgebaut, musste meinen noch nie nachzentrieren. Bei wirklich "schlampigen" Aufbau und äußerst unsauberer Fahrtechnik runter.

Das mit dem Carbon ist ja eine feine Sache, aber bei den Wettkampfstrecken hier (Marathon) weiß ich nicht, wo ein steiferer LRS wirklich Vorteile bietet. V.a. wenn man die Preise berücksichtigt.

Ein sauber aufgebauter Crest LRS dürfte bei sehr ähnlichem Gewicht wohl genauso funktionieren. Gerade bei einem Studenten Budget.


----------



## Phippsy (21. Juni 2016)

Klingt für mich eher nach Sponsoring, als akutem Bedarf an neuem LRS. Immerhin war er doch letztens bei DT inner Schweiz.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bei wirklich "schlampigen" Aufbau und äußerst unsauberer Fahrtechnik runter.


Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass die Crest eher weich ist und Probleme macht. Hab aber auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ist die tatsächlich so problemlos?


----------



## mete (21. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre ja die Crest bei knapp über 70kg und finde die da schon grenzwertig, außerdem sind die recht anfällig für Dellen (nur FRM ist noch schlimmer), würde ich bei über 80kg in Vollmontur definitiv nicht mehr fahren. Habe auch trotz hoher Speichenspannung immer Probleme mit sich lockernden Speichen, weil die Dinger imho nicht wirklich steif sind. Würde bei dem Gewicht eher auf die Flow zurückgreifen, obwohl ich selbst keine Erfahrungen damit habe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juni 2016)

Bei mir absolut problemlos (im entsprechenden Einsatzgebiet).Beim Aufbau war sie halt etwas weicher.

Laufradbauer müssen halt auch was sagen, wenn sie "beraten" .... sorry ...

mit so einer Felge fährt man halt nicht in den Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (21. Juni 2016)

Nene, vom Sponsoring bin ich ne gute Ecke entfernt. Also genauer gesagt, mach ich ein Praktikum bei der DT und hab mit den Felgen also auch "beruflich" zu tun. Und da ergibt sich halt die Möglichkeit die Dinger zu fahren. Aber ich sehe das Thema polarisiert, so wie das hier abgeht. Ich fahre die Crest ja bisher auch und finde schon, dass sie sich nicht steif anfühlen. Aber ich empfinde das bisher nicht als entscheidenden Nachteil. Wenn ich etwas ändern könnte würde ich mir wünschen weniger Druck fahren zu können ohne ein schwammiges Gefühl zu bekommen oder viele Durchschläge zu bekommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juni 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe das Thema polarisiert, so wie das hier abgeht.



Was geht hier ab ??? 

Hast Du etwa Konsens erwartet  Bisher hat noch niemand dem anderen geraten, sich sein Felge xy mit Gleitcreme einzuschmieren und hinten rein zu schieben (in abgewandelter Form hier im Forum, nicht dem Thread, mal gelesen). Oder ähnliche Äußerungen. Und ist liegt wohl im stark subjektiven Bereich, ob eine Felge x für Fahrer y im Einsatzbereich z ausreichend ist oder nicht.

Heute Nachmittag kommt der neue LRS für meine Frau mit den neuen Crest. Bin ich mal gespannt, wie die aussehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2016)

Ich war heute in Pfronten mal eine Runde TouriBiken.
Da ich mich hier ueberheupt nicht auskenne, habe ich einfach mal die KurzDistanz vom Marathon auf den Garmin geworfen. Der Haken: ich hatte kein USB Kabel fuer den Garmin dabei. Also musste ich es ueber Garmin Connect machen. Da kann man aber kein GPX File importieren. Also halt von Hand zusammen geklickt... und einen Fehler gemacht! Anstatt die gut fahrbare Forststrasse hoch, bin ich auf halber Hoehe zuerst eine Geroellhalde und dann eine Kuhwiese DIREKT hoch. Aer ich kam oben an 
Und weil mir der Sattel nicht gereicht hat, hatte ich noch die Gipfelhuette als Sahnehaeubchen dazu gepackt... 
Es war also bissle Laufen dabei, aber die Aussicht war dafuer der Hammer!


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2016)

so, LRS für meine Frau ist da. Schauen schon anders aus die Crest, breiter, flacher.

712 + 784 = 1496 g (mit gelbem Tape)


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2016)

@nopain-nogain Fotoporno!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2016)

Der LRS ist Teile P0rn0 
Und die Bilder sind mit meinem einfachen Xperia Handy gemacht. Spaeter muss ich noch den Bericht zu Sella fertig machen, DA kommen erst die richtig geilen Bilder!


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Pfronten mal eine Runde TouriBiken.
> Da ich mich hier ueberheupt nicht auskenne, habe ich einfach mal die KurzDistanz vom Marathon auf den Garmin geworfen. Der Haken: ich hatte kein USB Kabel fuer den Garmin dabei. Also musste ich es ueber Garmin Connect machen. Da kann man aber kein GPX File importieren. Also halt von Hand zusammen geklickt... und einen Fehler gemacht! Anstatt die gut fahrbare Forststrasse hoch, bin ich auf halber Hoehe zuerst eine Geroellhalde und dann eine Kuhwiese DIREKT hoch. Aer ich kam oben an
> Und weil mir der Sattel nicht gereicht hat, hatte ich noch die Gipfelhuette als Sahnehaeubchen dazu gepackt...
> Es war also bissle Laufen dabei, aber die Aussicht war dafuer der Hammer!


Earthporn!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2016)

Jetzt kann ich auch ganz entspannt das hier machen :




Ohne das ich oben war geht das nicht 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> so, LRS für meine Frau ist da. Schauen schon anders aus die Crest, breiter, flacher.
> 
> 712 + 784 = 1496 g (mit gelbem Tape)


Schick Bin mal gespannt wie die sich in Sachen Beulenanfälligkeit schlagen...sind ja leichter und breiter...


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2016)

Werde meiner Frau sagen, sie soll sich am Anfang etwas zurückhalten mit höheren Sprüngen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2016)

Eher auf die Landungen aufpassen 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2016)

Oder garnicht mehr landen  ...nur fliegen ist schöner


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2016)

Feierabendrune, extra die hübschen blauen angezogen 

Die imposanten Berge nur betrachtet






Und da rauf






Um genau zu sein, zweimal


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2016)

Morgen! Toll jez gehen die Briten raus...mal schauen wie das jez mit den Handelsabkommen läuft. Ich kauf einen großen Teil meiner Teile auffer Insel



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Oder garnicht mehr landen  ...nur fliegen ist schöner


Wir beim Team2Beat waren ja immer für die Spokelesstechnologie mit Transrapidtechnik...aber auf uns hört ja keiner


----------



## Phippsy (24. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Spokelesstechnologie mit Transrapidtechnik


 Goil 


Ich wollt die Tage bei PlanetX bestellen. Vllt gibts da jetzt nen Brexit Sale


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

Diese Insel Affen! Jetzt wählen die Amis noch den bescheuerten Trump, dann sind wir GeoPolitsch sauber 100 Jahre in der Vergangenheit... aber wenn ich manche Aufmärsche sehr, sind wir da auch voll dabei!


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Diese Insel Affen! Jetzt wählen die Amis noch den bescheuerten Trump, dann sind wir GeoPolitsch sauber 100 Jahre in der Vergangenheit... aber wenn ich manche Aufmärsche sehr, sind wir da auch voll dabei!


ich muss dann ganz schnell iwe viel Geld zusammen bekommen und mir dann iwo eine einsame INsel kaufen. Iwo ganz weit weg von allem....


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

Mmmmm, echt Schei&%e. Super GAU, meine Frau ist halbe Engländerin, 2/3 meiner direkten Arbeitskollegen sitzen in England (unsere EU Zentrale ist in UK .... bleibt die da??? Wird die dicht gemacht und die verlieren ihre Jobs? Hat das Auswirkungen auf mich, bin ja der Einheit da oben zugeordnet) und meine Arbeit ist in einem stark europäischen Kontext, wo insbesondere UK bisher eine wichtige Rolle gespielt hat.

Was für eine Schei?§e ....


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> ich muss dann ganz schnell iwe viel Geld zusammen bekommen und mir dann iwo eine einsame INsel kaufen. Iwo ganz weit weg von allem....


Kaufe dir lieber ein geländegängiges und schwimmfähiges Wohnhaus auf Rädern...da bist du flexibler   


Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

Frage in die Runde. Der Dienstplan meiner Frau steht, für Ende Juli ergibt sich dadurch folgende Möglichkeit für ein Rennen:

Montafon

Alta Valtellina (bei Livignio)

Saarschleife

Ich tendiere wirklich zu Saarschleife, Berge habe ich selber vor der Haustüre. Zudem ist da dann immer die Sache mit dem Wetter, wenn es so weit rauf geht. Habe in meinem Leben schon mehrere Rennabbrüche bei so hoch alpinen Veranstaltungen erlebt, da ist es dann schade um den Aufwand. V.a. wenn es Alternativen gibt.

Italien wäre bestimmt interessant, aber da nervt mich schon wieder der ganze bürokratische Aufwand. Bei dem Rennen müsste ich schon wieder alleine 3 Formulare ausfüllen und Attest besorgen (na gut, das ist nicht so das Problem). Aber dann stehst du doch bloß wieder im letzten Startblock.

Bin in meiner Exilzeit in der Pfalz zweimal Bank Saar gefahren. Ziemlich geil und auch schön auf Sandboden (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Das machte auch bei schlechtem Wetter richtig Spaß. Saarschleife kann schlammig werden, oder? Ist die Strecke mit Bank Saar oder Neustadt vergleichbar? Vom Spaßfaktor her?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

M3 könnten wir zusammen fahren 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

ach genau, das hast du ja mal hier geschrieben. Das wäre natürlich spaßig, zudem von mir aus auch nicht so weit zum fahren. Nur regnet es da im Montafon immer so viel, aber mei ...... mal mit Frau bereden.


----------



## mete (24. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> ich muss dann ganz schnell iwe viel Geld zusammen bekommen und mir dann iwo eine einsame INsel kaufen. Iwo ganz weit weg von allem....



Im südchinesischen Meer sollen ja immer wieder ein paar dazukommen...

Ansonsten:die Briten haben sich halt von ihrem Ü50 Rentnerpack in die politische und wirtschaftliche Bedeutungslosigkeit katapultieren lassen und man kann nur hoffen, dass es ihnen dort sehr sehr schlecht ergeht, sonst steht uns demnächst noch weiteres Ungemach bevor.

Auch lustig, ich war heute mal früh Einkaufen, weil ich dachte, das wäre entspannt. Denkste, lauter alte Leute und obwohl im Kaufland alle 8 Kassen offen waren, ging die Schlange einmal quer durch den ganzen Markt. Das habe ich echt noch nie erlebt, lustig wurde es dann, als einige Oberschlaue sich vorgedrängelt haben, was ein Gepoltere unter Mumien .


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

Montafon geht leider nicht, meine Frau hat ihren Damenalpencross da hingelegt, sprich, sie kommt am Samstag erst wieder zurück. Damit ginge bei mir nur Saarschleife am Sonntag. Mal schaun'g.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

Schade.

Am besten wäre es, wenn die schotten es tatsächlich endlich schaffen dem Staat der noch immer in der kolonial Zeit fest hängt den rücken zu zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (24. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Morgen! Toll jez gehen die Briten raus...mal schauen wie das jez mit den Handelsabkommen läuft. Ich kauf einen großen Teil meiner Teile auffer Insel


lass den klick in deinem land


----------



## Kottenstroeter (24. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> unsere EU Zentrale ist in UK .... bleibt die da???


Evtl. sprecht ihr bald dieselbe Sprache…..und ich meine jetzt nicht Englisch.
Viele EU Unternehmen werden sich umorientieren (müssen).
Ein Teil hat es bereits getan.

Da hat sich Herr Cameron ordentlich verzockt.
Und Herr Trump gratuliert noch dazu!

Verstehe einer die Welt....


----------



## BENDERR (24. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde. Der Dienstplan meiner Frau steht, für Ende Juli ergibt sich dadurch folgende Möglichkeit für ein Rennen:
> 
> Montafon
> 
> ...



Saarschleife könnten wir danach ein Bier zusammen trinken 
Die Strecke in St. Ingbert ist sicherlich technisch und so ein Highlight!
Saarschleife kann da nicht (ganz) mithalten, ist aber auch ne super Strecke 
Kann schlammig werden.. aber wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es die nächsten Wochen wettertechnisch etwas besser wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

St-Ingbert ist premium!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Saarschleife könnten wir danach ein Bier zusammen trinken





Mit dem Alpencross meiner Frau gibt es eh keine Alternativen, von daher wird es das wohl werden. Und fahren wollte ich da eh schon immer mal.


----------



## maddda (24. Juni 2016)

Waren ja vor dem Brexit noch bei Laufrädern waren


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

DHL hat vorher auch was zum Thema Laufräder geliefert...






Nur diese blöde BOR Kurbel bremst mich total aus. Kommt und kommt nicht


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

Ikon, Ardent Race und den 29er Larsen muss ich gaaaaaanz dringend testen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

Habe am Trainings-HT-LRS jetzt schon lange den Ikon hinten drauf. Mit EXO aber ohne Tubeless Ready unter 600 g. Nicht schlecht für das Volumen und Seitenwandschutz. Sind auch echte 2.2

Für das Profil wirklich guter Grip, typisch Maxxis. Nur fährt sich der Reifen recht schnell ab. Für vorne fehlen mir richtige Seitenstollen, habe jetzt wieder einen RoRo drauf. Für meine Frau müsste das aber passen, sie springt und landet ja lieber


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

Ich muss den Larsen noch testen. Das war in 26' mein absoluter LieblingsReifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

hat immer so ein schönes Abrollgeräusch gehabt


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2016)

Aber richtig Grip und gut Speed!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

meinte das mit dem Abrollgeräusch eher postitiv, bin den Reifen oft in meinem pfälzer Exil gefahren. Für die Weinstrasse echt ein super Reifen, und das Panzerbrummen aus Asphalt hat beim Hinrollen zum Wald immer noch extra motiviert.


----------



## maui400 (24. Juni 2016)

die Ikons schneiden bei http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com ja alles andere als gut ab.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

ich fahre so selten auf einer Metalltrommel, bin eher so der Draußenfahrer


----------



## maui400 (24. Juni 2016)

Du meinst da werden Parameter vernachlässigt, welche in der Realität das Rollverhalten positiv beeinflussen?


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juni 2016)

Ikon am VR und Crossmark oder Aspen am HR ist top. Maxxis sind bei unserem Geröll und meinem Fahrstil die einzigsten Reifen die heil bleiben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2016)

fahre Ikon weil er relativ leicht, großvolumig und mit robusten Seitenwandschutz ausgestattet ist. Und v.a. super Grip hat. Das Grip wohl auf einer Metallrolle negativ mit Rollwiderstand korreliert ist, kann schon sein. Ist mir an meinem Trainings-LRS recht egal, dafür haben wir an den Nordhängen der ersten Alpenbergkette einfach zu viele Niederschläge und zu viel scharkantiges Gestein, um sich um ein paar Metallrollen-Watt Gedanken zu machen. Und mittlerweile fahren eh nur noch Ebikes rum, die überholen dich eh den Berg rauf.

Die beiden Ikons jetzt mal auf den LRS meiner Frau aufgezogen. Verstehe echt nicht, warum es eine schwerere spezielle Tubeless Ready Variante gibt. Wieder total easy, beide Reifen kamen aber mit 600 g etwas schwerer daher.

Mal die Breite gemessen, die neue Crest ist ja 2 mm breiter. Im Vgl. zu dem Ikon auf der alten Crest etwas schmäler. Wenn sich die neuen ausgeleiert haben, werden sie wohl genauso breit sein. Also von dem Aspekt her dürfte das Wachstum in die Breite nichts gebracht haben.


----------



## racingforlife (25. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> DHL hat vorher auch was zum Thema Laufräder geliefert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte irgendwann einen Bericht zur BOR bitte! Sind BOR, FRM und Tune noch baugleich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2016)

Helft mir mal, ob ich einen Denkfehler drin habe:
Ich messe die Ueberhoehung am Scalpel (Sattel hoehe am Tuerstock markieren und dann Differenz um Lenker) = 8-9cm
Messe ich sie am Cube = 8-9cm.
Wenn ich nun eine "alte Lefty" einbaue gehen 137mm - 122mm (Steuerrohr + Steuersatz) und 8mm Obere Lefty Klemme also ~25mm Ueberhoehung floeten.

Oder andere Herangehensweise: gleiche Gabel im Scalpel wie auch im Cube (alte Lefty) aber das Cube mit 65mm BB Drop, wohingegen das Scalpel 38mm hat -> ~25mm weniger Ueberhoehung.

Ich komme also auf beiden Wegen zum Schluss: mit einer alten Lefty und 100mm komme ich ~25mm hoeher. Am Zaboo bin ich die Lefty nur mit 80mm gefahren, wo wieder die ~25mm sind.

Wenn ich aaaber eine Lefty 2.0 mit 122mm Brueckenabstand nehme, passt das wie Arsch auf Eimer und ich verliere nur die Bruecke an Ueberhoehung, was ok waere.

Hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler, oder muss ich mir tatsaechlich eine 2.0er Lefty mit 122mm Brueckenabstand holen? Die muesste ich dann aber mit dem Bremsenhalter fuer alte Naben fahren. Dann haette ich wieder eine Lefty und haette am Fully wie auch am Hardtail die gleichen Laufraeder, sprich ich kann in Singen z.b. auch mit dem Hardtail den Carbon LRS fahren.
Eigentlich haette ich ja echt lieber eine alte Lefty, da ich sie technisch fuer besser halte, aber es sieht so aus, als ginge nur eine 2.0er.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juni 2016)

ist das der bb drop im sag?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2016)

Ist mir ohne Skizze zu hoch bei der Hitze.   
Aber eigentlich irrst du dich nie.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2016)

Da ich den drop aus dem Geometrie Tabellen habe, denke ich ja.

Edit sagt der Bericht ist fertig: do epic shit!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juni 2016)

Heute mal wieder die Quittung für "altes-Material-Auffahren" bekommen.

Nur kurz Zeit gehabt, hinten Renegade Control auf Acros .54 Laufrad. In den Reifen habe ich mir schon einmal bei einer lächerlichen Situation einen Seitenwandriss reingefahren. Heute 2 m über Bahnschotter gefahren --> Seitenwandriss. Nicht groß. Also mal gleich Sahmurai ausgepackt, beim ersten Riss ging es ja auch mit Stöpseln. Nur sind die Sahmurai Würste viel dicker, mmmm, also das Loch größer machen? In der Seitenwand? Besser nicht. 

Also Schlauch rein. Laufrad raus und schon rutscht mir bei der blöden Acros Nabe die Achse mit Freilaufkörper und Kassette raus und auf den Boden. Mist, was ein Schei%$ System. Und die ganzen Freilaufklinken am Boden zerstreut. Schei%$e. Total vergessen, dass man da aufpassen muss bei der Nabe.

Irgendwann dann wieder alles zusammengebaut. Dann Ärger mit der Luftpumpe, war noch vom Schlammrennen gezeichnet. Musste die erstmal auseinanderbauen und sauber machen.

Bin nur froh, dass mir das nicht bei einer meiner Mittagspausenrunden passiert ist. Ab jetzt wieder nur zuverlässiges Material mit doppeltem Airbag. Schraube ja gerne am Bike, aber nicht im Wald unter Vollattacke von zahllosen kleinen Fliegen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder die Quittung für "altes-Material-Auffahren" bekommen.
> 
> Nur kurz Zeit gehabt, hinten Renegade Control auf Acros .54 Laufrad. In den Reifen habe ich mir schon einmal bei einer lächerlichen Situation einen Seitenwandriss reingefahren. Heute 2 m über Bahnschotter gefahren --> Seitenwandriss. Nicht groß. Also mal gleich Sahmurai ausgepackt, beim ersten Riss ging es ja auch mit Stöpseln. Nur sind die Sahmurai Würste viel dicker, mmmm, also das Loch größer machen? In der Seitenwand? Besser nicht.
> 
> ...


Hast du auch sowas... 




...mit? Falls der Schlitz im Reifen zu groß ist...zum hinterlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (25. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nur sind die Sahmurai Würste viel dicker, mmmm


Ich hab da gestern einfach ein Stückchen Holz hergenommen


----------



## mete (25. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Helft mir mal, ob ich einen Denkfehler drin habe:
> Ich messe die Ueberhoehung am Scalpel (Sattel hoehe am Tuerstock markieren und dann Differenz um Lenker) = 8-9cm
> Messe ich sie am Cube = 8-9cm.
> Wenn ich nun eine "alte Lefty" einbaue gehen 137mm - 122mm (Steuerrohr + Steuersatz) und 8mm Obere Lefty Klemme also ~25mm Ueberhoehung floeten.
> ...




Lefty 2.0 baut höher, damit gewinnste nix.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Wie viel baut die warum höher???

Edit: gerade gemessen und sowohl meine 100er Xloc Ur-Lefty als auch meine 100er Reba haben 510mm Achse bis Unterkante Steuersatz. Das ist auch die Einbauhoehe der Lefty 2.0 (laut R2Bike).
Die haben allerdings die alte Xloc mit 490 angegeben???


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Wir hatten es doch kürzlich von popi Creme:




Macht sich auch als Bartersatz ganz gut! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie viel baut die warum höher???
> 
> Edit: gerade gemessen und sowohl meine 100er Xloc Ur-Lefty als auch meine 100er Reba haben 510mm Achse bis Unterkante Steuersatz. Das ist auch die Einbauhoehe der Lefty 2.0 (laut R2Bike).
> Die haben allerdings die alte Xloc mit 490 angegeben???



Meine alten Leftys haben/hatten alle um die 480mm. Lefty 2.0 liegt gemessen um 515mm - 520mm. Ich vermute mal, das liegt daran, dass das Standrohr bei der 2.0 oben nicht mehr so weit übersteht und mehr Federweg bei 29" hat die 2.0 ja auch, außerdem haben fast alle anderen modernen XC-Gabeln ebenfalls um 520mm Bauhöhe. Zudem ist der Lenkeinschlag bei der 2.0 kleiner, dafür lassen sich aber kürzere stark negative Vorbauten verbauen. Summasummarum bringt Dir eine Lefty 2.0 bei der Sattelüberhöhung vermutlich nichts, zumal Du scheinbar auch vergessen hast, beim Scalpel den Sag hinten abzuziehen (ist normalerweise hinten deutlich mehr als vorn), dadurch wird es ja auch wieder weniger Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

1. Fahre ich sehr wenig sag
2. Geht es nur um 100mm Gabeln. Eine 80mm Lefty baut natürlich 2cm tiefer. 
Weniger als 10cm um darüber die Überhöhung zu machen will ich nicht, sonst wird der Lenkwinkel wieder flacher.
100mm Lefty baut 510 hoch, egal ob alt oder neu. Ist ja auch logisch. Das Vorderrad ist ja gleich gross, der Federweg ist gleich, die Brücke ist gleich... die Unterschiede sind sicher nicht die Welt.


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 100mm Lefty baut 510 hoch, egal ob alt oder neu. Ist ja auch logisch. Das Vorderrad ist ja gleich gross, der Federweg ist gleich, die Brücke ist gleich... die Unterschiede sind sicher nicht die Welt.



Nein, die Brücken bei der Lefty 2.0 sind vielleicht gleich hoch, aber sonst ist eigentlich alles anders, andere Kröpfung nach vorn und nach unten. Eine Lefty XLR 29 100mm baut 485mm hoch, nachgemessen und hier auch noch einmal bestätigt:

https://r2-bike.com/CANNONDALE-Federgabel-29-Lefty-Carbon-XLR-100mm

Eine Lefty 2.0 baut 510mm, nachgemessen habe ich 515mm, hier steht aber auch 510mm:

https://r2-bike.com/CANNONDALE-Federgabel-29-Lefty-20-Carbon-XLR-100-mm

Macht einen Einbauhöhenunterschied von mindestens 10mm zugunsten der alten Lefty, bei identischem Federweg. Meine 90mm Carbon SL Lefty baut sogar nur 475mm hoch, eben noch einmal gemessen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Von wo bis wo misst du? Ich habe meine alte gemessen: aber bis Oberkante untere Brücke. 510mm das ist ja die Höhe die zählt. 
Winkel, Nachlauf usw ist ja alles egal. Was zählt ist wie groß ist das rad und wie weit muss es hoch. Dann noch ein bisschen Brücke dazu und du hast die EinbauHöhe. 

Eine alte wäre mir auch lieber, aber die 1,5cm spacer + obere Brücke Verfahren es mir glaub ich. Und zwar nicht nur optisch, sondern auch vom sitzen her... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2016)

Na wie man halt die Einbauhöhe misst, von "Mitte Achse" bis "Konusaufnahme". Die niedrigste Bauhöhe erreicht man übrigens mit einer alten XL Lefty und Vorbau unter der oberen Brücke, finde ich auch optisch in Ordnung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Aksooo ich habe gerade nochmal gemessen: 51cm Einbau Höhe und 12 Luft zwischen Oberseite 2.0er fasttrack und Unterkante unter Brücke. Ich wüsste nicht, wie eine 29er mit 100mm niedrige bauen sollte. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. Juni 2016)

29 * 25,4/2 +100 = 468mm + untere Brücke, wie hoch baut die 10mm? Passt also mit 485mm locker (zumal der Fasttrak nicht einmal echte 29" Außendurchmesser hat, sondern über 1cm weniger). Wie gesagt, meine Gabel baut mit echten 90mm Federweg nur 475mm hoch, ebenfalls bei Fasttrak 2,0", da schleift nix wenn der Federweg zu 100% genutzt wird. Ich kann ja nicht viel, aber Messen kann ich .


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Ich glaub dir ja das DU das bei DIR misst. Aber Fakt ist meine hat 51cm Einbauhoe und die 12cm Luft zwischen Reifen und Bruecke sind auch nicht gerade ueppig bei 10cm Federweg.
Aber in deiner Rechnung Fehlt noch die untere Bruecke und der Buerzel vom Schaft der unten raus schaut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2016)

Legt mal eure Messlatten nebeneinander...da liegt der Fehler


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir ja das DU das bei DIR misst. Aber Fakt ist meine hat 51cm Einbauhoe und die 12cm Luft zwischen Reifen und Bruecke sind auch nicht gerade ueppig bei 10cm Federweg.
> Aber in deiner Rechnung Fehlt noch die untere Bruecke und der Buerzel vom Schaft der unten raus schaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 506415



Nö, ist alles dabei und der Fasttrak hat bei mir knapp über 72cm Durchmesser auf ZTR Crest und die Bauhöhen der Gabeln stimmen auch. 2cm Abstand zum Reifen braucht aber in der Praxis auch kein Mensch, ich fahre seit 6 Jahren mit 5mm Abstand oder so (genaues Maß vergessen, auf jeden Fall wenig) und das auch im Matsch, ohne Schleifspuren an irgendeinem Teil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Dann klar mich mal auf, wo da 2cm vergraben sind?


----------



## Phippsy (26. Juni 2016)

Die liegen z.B. im sin(20°)


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann klar mich mal auf, wo da 2cm vergraben sind?



Keine Ahnung, ich kann nur sagen, was ich messe (und ausrechne), aber ist ja auch egal, Du machst das schon .


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juni 2016)

Glaub ich dir auch, nur versteh ich es nicht und so was nervt mich dann


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juni 2016)

philipp und marcel haben heute bei neheim live richtig abgeliefert.

gesamt 6 und 7, bzw. 1 und 2 bei den herren über 90 km.


glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juni 2016)

Das haben sie sich auch verdient...  da geht was diese Saison


----------



## Phippsy (26. Juni 2016)

Vergleicht ihr mit Einbaulänge und -höhe nicht zwei verschiedene Maße, wobei das eine entlang des Lenkwinkels und das andere senkrecht zum Boden gemessen wird?



k_star schrieb:


> philipp und marcel haben heute bei neheim live richtig abgeliefert.



Reschpekt.
Ich hab heute Haltern vorgezogen


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

Morgen! Heute Bürotag = 2 x 2.5 h Tempotraining


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

Aua!!!

Im naßen und wohl schmierigen Kreisverkehr mit dem Hinterrad weggerutscht. Die teure Castelli Gabba total hinüber, linker Oberschenkel großflächig aufgeschürft. Musste da Bremsen da eine Tante mitten im Übergang von Kreisverkehrausgang zu Radweg stand. Dann war die Sonne noch im Blendemodus. Also kam einiges zusammen, schon interessant, wie so "Unfälle" passieren.

Aua!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

Na da fängt doch die Woche gut an.  ...musst ne kurze Engelbert strauss  drüber tragen, die halten was aus.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

Hose ist seltsamerweise in Ordnung, trotzdem große Schürfwunde drunter ???? Kapiere ich selber noch nicht. Dafür Jacke, Beinlinge und Überschuhe aufgerissen. Mist.

Jungs, Frage: möchte mein Crest-Acros .54 HT Trainings-Hinterrad in die Wüste schicken. Kann günstig an eine DT 350 kommen, die wäre gesetzt. Prinzipiell würde mich ein Aufbau mit einer neuen Crest reizen, will aber nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Die MK3 ist mir momentan zu teuer.

Alternativen? Wichtig wäre mir ein absolut problemlose tubeless-Setup Eigenschaft. Danach käme dann Gewicht und Preis. Die alte Crest will ich nicht nochmal verbauen, das machte mir keinen Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2016)

Das mit den zerfallenden acros habe ich auch schon gehört. Geht gar nicht! 

Die neuen Crest sind sehr interessant, aber ich hatte auch mit den alten keine Probleme. Wenn ich ein 3. Lefty Vorderrad brauche wird es ziemlich sicher wieder eine Crest haben.
Aber ich fahre (im Moment) auch keine Maxxis.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

hat schon mal jemand die Veltec AM-One TR 29 verbaut?


----------



## maddda (27. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> philipp und marcel haben heute bei neheim live richtig abgeliefert.
> 
> gesamt 6 und 7, bzw. 1 und 2 bei den herren über 90 km.
> 
> ...


Danke Das war einfach ein perfektes Rennen. Da passte alles


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2016)

Gratuliere! Ich erwarte Bilder und einen Bericht! 

@mete ich werde heute wohl einfach spasseshalber doch mal die Lefty vom Scalpel ins Cube einbauen. Fahren wird nicht gehen, da ich gerade keinen 1,5zoll auf 1 1/8 Konus zur Hand habe, aber zum mal "anschauen" wird es reichen. 
Mal sehen, wie:
a) der "Buerzel" oben dann aussieht und
b) wie hoch der Lenker dann ist.
Wenn es nicht voellig scheisse aussieht und ich mit einer anderen alten dann nochmal 2 cm tiefer komme, dann waere mir eine "alte" natuerlich lieber. Ist echt lustig, jeder misst und jeder sagt 49cm fuer 100mm 29'... nur meine ist definitiv 51cm hoch! Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, das es eigentlich eine 26' 110mm (oder 29' 80mm) war, die von 88+ mit einem neuen OPI Fuss auf 29' und 100mm umgebaut wurde....


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

Auch Glückwunsche zum tollen Ergebnis!!!!

Werde mir doch die neue Crest holen, da weiß ich, dass ich problemlos 1.2/1.4 bar fahren kann. Zudem möchte ich unbedingt was sorgloses, bei so einer Billigfelge in dem Gewichtsbereich, "peace of mind" ist mir wichtiger.

Noch Telekonf fertig machen, dann langsam für die zweite Trainingseinheit des Tages mental vorbereiten. Hoffentlich diesmal ohne Asphaltkuss und ohne Dauerregen.

Heute dann insgesamt ~5600 kCal verbrannt, war den ganzen Tag über nur am Essen


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

und endlich geht was weiter:


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

...frisch eingeschmuggelt


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

Super Beine gehabt, Glycogenspeicher waren wohl nach der ganzen Fresserei heute gut gefüllt. Am Morgen ging es doch etwas zäh.

Somit dann heute insgesamt 6100 kcal, muss also noch gut was essen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2016)

Mal die lefty ins cube gesteckt. Sieht ganz gut aus. Wenn die noch 2cm tiefer kommt, wie ja alle behaupten passt es auch mit der Überhöhung. 






Toll nur: ich bei die lefty ins scalpel zurück und jetzt knarzt es wenn ich das rad mit gezogener Vorderrad bremse nach vorne schiebe. 2x den Leonardi ein und aus gebaut und sogar den einteiligen schafft rein... Knarzt! Könnte ab kotzen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Till_Mann (27. Juni 2016)

Sieht gut aus, das Cube mit Lefty. Du schaffst es auch jeden Rahmen gut aussehen zu lassen 

Mit dem Knarzen kenne ich, mein 3 Monate altes Hardtail hat auch schon ein knarzendes Tretlager - nach 600 km - mit Neuteilen (Rahmen, Lager, Kurbel). Nervt einfach furchtbar.

Lagerschalen säubern und neu fetten? Also bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juni 2016)

bei mir knarzen irgendwie alle Räder irgendwo. Habe aufgegeben. Fahre nun immer mit Kopfhöhrer und höre Radio/Podcasts/Musik.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juni 2016)

Da es vor den Rest nicht geknarzt hat habe ich die Theorie, das die eventuell schon angeschlagenen steuersatz Lager beim raus klopfen des Vorbau und schaffts wohl eine ab bekommen haben. Werde dann wohl 35 Euro in neue steuersatz Lager investieren. Vorderrad hab ich 2 getestet, Schaaaatz hab ich getauscht. Gabel und Rahmen erden bei der Aktion doch auch nichts ab bekommen haben... bleiben doch nur die Lager übrig und die werden beim rein und raus klopfen wohl schon belastet... oder was denkt ihr?

Ja, ich glaub das cube kann mir so gefallen...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2016)

*ISLAND ! *


----------



## racingforlife (28. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> bei mir knarzen irgendwie alle Räder irgendwo. Habe aufgegeben. Fahre nun immer mit Kopfhöhrer und höre Radio/Podcasts/Musik.




Auch auf'm Trail? Ich habe das Gefühl, das durch in-ear-Hörer der Gleichgewichtssinn leidet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Auch auf'm Trail? Ich habe das Gefühl, das durch in-ear-Hörer der Gleichgewichtssinn leidet.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


...ach deswegen liegt er immer mal auf der Straße


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> *ISLAND ! *


Die Engländer nehmens mit dem BREXIT aber sehr ernst!


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da es vor den Rest nicht geknarzt hat habe ich die Theorie, das die eventuell schon angeschlagenen steuersatz Lager beim raus klopfen des Vorbau und schaffts wohl eine ab bekommen haben. Werde dann wohl 35 Euro in neue steuersatz Lager investieren. Vorderrad hab ich 2 getestet, Schaaaatz hab ich getauscht. Gabel und Rahmen erden bei der Aktion doch auch nichts ab bekommen haben... bleiben doch nur die Lager übrig und die werden beim rein und raus klopfen wohl schon belastet... oder was denkt ihr?
> 
> Ja, ich glaub das cube kann mir so gefallen...


War bei meinem China Racer nach wochenlanger Suche auch das Steuerkopflager, bin damals fast verzweifelt, bis ich's endlich gefunden hatte. Nun ist wieder Ruhe im Haus.

Cube sind echt gelungen aus und schöner Bericht/Fotos von der Sella Ronda! Hab "den" mal fürs nächste Jahr ins Programm aufgenommen und schon mal Hotelzimmer gebucht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2016)

Ja, ich habe jetzt mal einen Satz SteuersatzLager fuer das Scalpel bestellt. Was soll es sonst sein? Vorher war Ruhe. Anderer Schaft hab ich getestet. Gabel und Rahmen sollte sich durch ein und ausbauen ja nix geaendert haben. Das rein und raus kloppen der Presspassung kann schon mal suboptimal fuer die Lager sein...

Ja ich denk das Cube wird auch eine alte Lefty bekommen. Leichter, billiger (hoffentlich) und bewaehrt.

Sella ist echt der Hammer. Aber halt auch ein riesen Akt. Ich war 8h von Freiburg aus unterwegs, also mindestens Fr-So. Ob ich es 2017 gleich wieder fahre muss ich schauen. Aber lohnen tut es alle mal


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sella ist echt der Hammer. Aber halt auch ein riesen Akt. Ich war 8h von Freiburg aus unterwegs, also mindestens Fr-So. Ob ich es 2017 gleich wieder fahre muss ich schauen. Aber lohnen tut es alle mal


Wir haben auch Fr.-So. gebucht, einmal muss man das gemacht haben, auch wenn wie du gesagt hats der Aufwand schon gross ist!
Dolomiti Super Bike schon mal gefahren? Kann ich empfehlen, wird ähnlich sein wie die Sella Ronda.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Juni 2016)

Die Steuerlager bei der Lefty knacken auch, wenn man den Schaft und/oder die Schrauben an den Gabelbrücken zu fest anzieht, evtl. da noch einmal nachschauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2016)

@baloo Dolomiti bin ich mal halb gefahren. Das war das Jahr, wo sie das Rennen wegen Schneefall abgebrochen hatten. Ich war top 50 unterwegs und wurde auf dem 2. Berg raus genommen. War aber auch echt grenzwertig! Ich habe in der ersten abfahrt schon 2 Leute in der Kurve gerade ausfahren sehen, weil sie nicht mehr lenken konnten...

@mete das Knarzen ist das selbe, auch mit dem einteiligen Schaft und die Bruecke nur handwarm (oder mit 8NM Drehmo) angezogen. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das es die Lager sind.

Und zum Thema Einbauhoehe: das ist echt Premium! Ich messe bei mir 510mm. R2Biek gibt bei der Carbon XLR 100mm 29er 485mm an. Bei der Alu sogar nur 475. 88+ sagte eine 100mm 29er hat 500mm... 2 Leute haben mir im Bikemarkt schon gemessen und sagen 490mm.


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2016)

Ich sage ja auch, dass ich immer etwas anderes messe, als am Ende irgendwo steht, vermutlich gibt es da gewisse Toleranzen. Wenn jetzt einer noch einer ewig nicht resetteten Lefty misst, kommt wahrscheinlich eine noch geringere Bauhöhe heraus . Aber die 475mm bei den alten 26" 110mm Modellen und die 485mm bei den alten 29" 100mm Modellen kann ich definitiv bestätigen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

Die "Kuhglocke" am Lenker ist genial...ich erzeuge in der Stadt eine Bugwelle aus lauter freundlich zur Seite gehenden Menschen und Tieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2016)

Ich freu mich ehrlich gesagt auf meine Oi Bell. Die sollte in baelde kommen


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die "Kuhglocke" am Lenker ist genial...ich erzeuge in der Stadt eine Bugwelle aus lauter freundlich zur Seite gehenden Menschen und Tieren.


Damit könnt ich net rumfahren. Is das net iwann nervtötend? Vaddi und ich sind aufm Weg nach Willingen... Resturlaub im Bikepark vernichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Damit könnt ich net rumfahren. Is das net iwann nervtötend?


Den Klöppel kann man mit einem Magneten feststellen.

Vielleicht funktioniert das beim abgebildeten Modell anders. Auf jeden Fall steht ja auf der Verpackung, dass es einen „Stealth Mode“ gibt.


----------



## maddda (28. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Den Klöppel kann man mit einem Magneten feststellen.


Ok das ist schon Endstufe


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

Ist ein normaler Seilzug am Hebel der den Klöppel einzieht und festklemmt. 
Das Geräusch ist eher ein zartes Gebimmel aber von weitem gut zu hören. Dadurch hat man die Hände immer am Lenker und überrascht nicht schlagartig im Weg stehende Leute.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich freu mich ehrlich gesagt auf meine Oi Bell. Die sollte in baelde kommen


Schön dezent 
So ähnlich fahre ich ja auch schon rum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...nur kommt man auf dem Trail nicht immer ran und wenn dann zu spät. Mit dem Glöckchen ist der Fußgänger hoffentlich schon vorgewarnt, ehe ich um die Kurve komme.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Juni 2016)

Gewicht passt glaube ich ...






Und ich muss sie wirklich nochmal daran erinnern, dass sie es nicht so krachen lassen darf


----------



## baloo (29. Juni 2016)

Moin Jungs
hab grad mal geschaut, wann und wo die XCO Championships übertragen werden.
Livestream gibts auf den UCI You Tube Channel. Hoffe das funzt auch so gut wie bei Redbull!
XCE heute ab 18:30
Team Relay morgen ab 17:30
XCO Damen Samstag 15Uhr
XCO Herren Sonntag 15Uhr

Hier schon mal ein Vorbericht (sorry schwizerdeutsch) von Swiss Cycling!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2016)

Zum kotzen. Form passt, erstes Rennen was richtig lief, 3 XC Rennen vorder Haustuere, dann m3 Schruns...
Und gestern erfahren wir, das meine Frau doch einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat und es nicht einfach nur ISG und weiche Muskulatur/Bindegewebe als Folge der Geburt ist.
Jetzt erstmal 3 Tage Schmerztherapie und dann sehen wir weiter. Radtechnisch ist natuerlich erstmal alles auf hold.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Juni 2016)

Mist, hoffentlich geht's deiner Frau bald besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2016)

Bestell deiner Frau mal Gute Besserung. Vielleicht wird es wieder mit Physiotherapeuten   
Mein Urlaub hängt auch noch in der Schwebe...abwarten wie morgen die Zahn-OP verläuft. Ich habe den Platz auch noch nicht im Vinschgau gebucht...


----------



## baloo (29. Juni 2016)

Beiden gute Besserung.
@nopain-nogain: Klar momentan ärgerlich, aber wir sind ja noch jung und können noch sehr lange Rennen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maui400 (29. Juni 2016)

Tut mir leid zu hören. Kann ich gut nachfühlen. Alles Gute für Deine Frau!


----------



## daniel77 (29. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Zum kotzen. Form passt, erstes Rennen was richtig lief, 3 XC Rennen vorder Haustuere, dann m3 Schruns...
> Und gestern erfahren wir, das meine Frau doch einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat und es nicht einfach nur ISG und weiche Muskulatur/Bindegewebe als Folge der Geburt ist.
> Jetzt erstmal 3 Tage Schmerztherapie und dann sehen wir weiter. Radtechnisch ist natuerlich erstmal alles auf hold.



Das nicht gut, hatte meine Frau auch 2012, war echt heftig. Dann wünsche ich gute Besserung und einen fähigen Arzt. falls du Tipps brauchst für die erfolgreiche Behandlung einer Diskushernie (ohne OP) oder zu Ärzten die auf mobilisieren hinarbeiten dann PN


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2016)

Danke. Mal sehen, was die Schmerz Therapie nächste Woche bringt. Bin optimistisch 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

Das Neue für meine Frau, 10.65 kg (mit Luftpumpe) so wie dargestellt. 





Gestern erste Proberunde mit großem Grinsen gefahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2016)

Pass auf das sie dich jetzt nicht abhängt.   
Ist doch klasse geworden.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2016)

sehr schön geworden! Aber warum verbaust du einen SRAM Umwerfer? Wenn ich meinen X0 Umwerfer anschaue weiss ich warum SRAM 1fach Schaltungen propagiert....


----------



## CreepingDeath (30. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das Neue für meine Frau, 10.65 kg (mit Luftpumpe) so wie dargestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fesch! Ist die Frage nach den ungefähren Kosten unstatthaft?


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

weil ich noch einen X0 Umwerfer im Keller rumliegen hatte. Für den Fahrstil meiner Frau passt das schon. Ansonsten absolute Zustimmung zur Qualität der SRAM Umwerfer. Bitter!

Die neuen Sideswing Shimano haben nur eine 10Z Kapazität. Zudem 11fach, ich habe hier ja (mit voller Absicht) 10fach verbaut. Wusste jetzt nicht, ob das dann auch alles passt. Außerdem hatte ich ja einen Umwerfer rumliegen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Fesch! Ist die Frage nach den ungefähren Kosten unstatthaft?



Ich habe den Überblick über die Gesamtkosten verloren 

aber der Canyon Rahmen war ja recht günstig (verglichen mit anderen Herstellern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

Die Sattelklemme trägt etwas dick auf, da muss was anderes hin. Mal schaun'g welche Griffe am Ende dann hinkommen.


----------



## maui400 (30. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> weil ich noch einen X0 Umwerfer im Keller rumliegen hatte. Für den Fahrstil meiner Frau passt das schon. Ansonsten absolute Zustimmung zur Qualität der SRAM Umwerfer. Bitter!
> 
> Die neuen Sideswing Shimano haben nur eine 10Z Kapazität. Zudem 11fach, ich habe hier ja (mit voller Absicht) 10fach verbaut. Wusste jetzt nicht, ob das dann auch alles passt. Außerdem hatte ich ja einen Umwerfer rumliegen.



Der 10-fach SLX Side-Swing kann 14-Zahne. Wobei ich hier im Forum auch von Leuten gelesen hab, die den xtr problemlos mit 14-Zähnen fahren*. Leider inkompatibel zu SRAM (XX) Shiftern, zumindest hab ich's nicht hinbekommen.

* Neu: Shimano XTR-Gruppe - X11 jetzt mit 11 Gängen!


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juni 2016)

Muss ich mal an meinem Bike ausprobieren, der slx wäre jetzt auch nicht so teuer zum probieren. Wäre noch 11fach zu 10fach und ob mit Twister geht (mir)

Sram Umwerfer sind eine Zumutung


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2016)

Juhuuuu! Das scalpel knackt nicht mehr. Waren wohl doch die Steuersatz Lager. Die getauscht und es Isuzu jetzt ruhe! 

Dann mal noch Jakobs Hänger klar gemacht :






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juli 2016)

Habe gestern auch nochmal versucht, wenigstens mein Hardtail knarzfrei zu bekommen. Achhh ... irgendwo hinten am Schaltwerk oder der Steckachse. Na, wenigstens etwas besser, aber immer noch nicht geräuschfrei. 


Frau "rockt" gerade Eibseetrails unterhalb der Zugspitze 
Tochter #3 schläft
Töchter #1 und #2 versuchen sich seit zwei Stunden gegenseitig zu töten ("du bist nicht mehr mein Freund")
und ich fülle mal wieder meine Glycogenspeicher für morgen, Heimrennen! Und natürlich wieder mit Kratzen im Hals aufgewacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2016)

Sascha, wie lang ist denn der Vorbau am London Road?

Erste kurze Runde mit neuem Vorbau - passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2016)

Moin!

Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf Tour und die MTB WM 

Fußball fällt für mich heute Abend wieder aus. Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das auch nicht.

Ich geh um kurz vor 10 Pennen morgen ganz früh Grundlage und dann lernen. Am Freutag steht die letzte Klausur als Bachelorstudent an...


----------



## Phippsy (2. Juli 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> letzte Klausur als Bachelorstudent


klingt fast nach Vorfreude  Viel Erfolg

Bei WM und Fußball bin ich bei dir. Tour ist immer so zeitaufwendig. 
Für Deutschland seh ich bei der WM aber schwarz. Ben war im Teamrelay schneller als Fumic, auch wenn der gestürzt ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2016)

Bei mir ist momentan echt nix mit strukturiertem Training... das wirft echt alles durch einander. Mal sehen, ob ich morgen Vormittag mal wieder eine Runde ballern kann, frisch genug sollten die Beine nun ja sein :/


----------



## Till_Mann (2. Juli 2016)

Das Frauen WM Rennen leider geprägt  von Defekten und Stürzen. Schade.

Dann bin ich gleich mal gespannt was die Herren auf den schmalen Reifen machen. Und heute Abend noch Fußball, was für ein Sport Tag


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2016)

Sind die Mädels nicht morgen vor den Männern dran???


----------



## Till_Mann (2. Juli 2016)

Heute waren U23 Herren und elite Damen. Morgen andersrum meine ich.


----------



## baloo (2. Juli 2016)

die U23 Mädels !


----------



## Till_Mann (2. Juli 2016)

Die "Mädels" hatten heute auch nicht zu viel zu melden. Vorne sind eigentlich nur erfahrene Frauen gefahren.


----------



## racingforlife (2. Juli 2016)

Der Sprint von Emily Batty war ja mal knapp!

Fußball ist seit meiner Kindheit ein no go  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maui400 (2. Juli 2016)

kann man die MTB WM irgendwo als live stream bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (2. Juli 2016)

Elite Damen und Herren bei Red Bull TV.

Den Rest gibt's als Zusammenfassung auf dem YouTube Kanal der UCI.
Da gab es aber auch irgendwo einen stream.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (2. Juli 2016)

oder auf Schweizer Fernsehen SRF 2!


----------



## maui400 (2. Juli 2016)

Bei UCI Youtube hab ich bislang die Kanäle als Vorschau gefunden. Seit gestern gibt's da aber keine Links mehr.
Dann versuc ich's mal bei RB TV.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juli 2016)

Habe es mir mit den Kindern auf RB TV angeschaut. Bitter für Spitz, aber Material gehört halt auch dazu. Wenn sie das Risiko eingehen 

Gerade noch mi den Mädels in O'gau gewesen und Startnummer geholt, freue mich schon tierisch auf morgen.


----------



## Florian301 (2. Juli 2016)

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen die die Shimano SH-XC fahren (egal ob 61, 79 oder 90). Sind die Schuhe in der breiten Ausführung sehr viel breiter? Ich hatte die sh-xc70er in der normalen Ausführung hier. Ansich saß der Schuh wie eine zweite Haut. Allerdings habe ich etwas Druck am äußeren vorderen Fussbereich gespürt (besonders, wenn ich mich nur auf den vorderen Fussteil gestellt habe). Deshalb überlege ich. mal die breitere Variante zu testen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2016)

Weil Sofa liegen und Gummi Bären fressen die Laune auch nur kurz hebt :5x3 Minuten @>400 Watt... Wo war der kotz  wenn man ihn mal braucht??? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (2. Juli 2016)

Hab mir das Rennen eben in der WDH angeschaut. Boah war das spannend auf der letzten Runde

TDF war auch krass auf den letzten Metern... Hoffentlich stehen morgen wieder alle am Start


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Juli 2016)

Auch gerade geschaut...sehr gell!


----------



## maui400 (3. Juli 2016)

Arme Sabine Spitz. Hoffentlich gibt's heute nicht so viele Unfälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (3. Juli 2016)

Hier noch eine kleine Anleitung wie ihr alle restlichen Rennen live anschauen könnt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2016)

Ach ja... da ich es mit dem Trainingsrad auf den Präsident-Thoma Weg geschafft habe trotz NarrowWide und Type 2 die Kerze runter zu werfen, ist am Scalpel wieder die E13 Kettenführung montiert.
Am Cube werde ich wohl auch wieder eine montieren.

Bitte keine wm Ergebnisse Posten...Ich komme wohl erst heute Abend dazu das Replay zu schauen.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2016)

bei redbull.tv kann man das herren rennen live verfolgen.

ein replay vom damen rennen gibts anscheinend noch nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2016)

Doch, habe ich gestern parallel zum Fussball Spiel auf dem Tablet in der RedBul Tv App geschaut.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2016)

komisch, dann fehlt mir wahrscheinlich irgendein plugin unter ubuntu.
gucke noch mal ob es per windows funktioniert.


----------



## maui400 (3. Juli 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> komisch, dann fehlt mir wahrscheinlich irgendein plugin unter ubuntu.
> gucke noch mal ob es per windows funktioniert.



Sollte eig kein Problem sein. Mit Arch klappts ohne Probleme. Wobei wohl Flash benötigt wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2016)

Hab gestern Abend schon die Wiedrholung geschaut.

EM sei dank hatte ich heute die ersten zwei Stunden komplett leere Straßen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2016)

Ich war heute bissle ballern, und hab lefty sinniert... 
Daheim hab ich dann noch bissle gemessen und jetzt ist mir einiges klar! 

Ich hab als ich das epic gekauft habe die alte 110mm (80mm in 29') sl lefty auf eine xlr mit opi Fuß umbauen lassen. Das ganze weil der sl Dämpfer kaputt war und ich nur noch den xlr bekommen konnte. 
Den gibt es aber nur mit 100mm Hub oder mit 140mm Hub. Da ich fürs fully eh gerne 10cm in 29' wollte also den Dämpfer und den Fuß mit 140mm Hub.
Für 100mm muss man das Einfedern um 30mm reduzieren und das Ausfedern um 10mm. Dann ist die Gabel auch 50cm lang.
Meine ist aber 51cm lang. Aksooo messe ich mal Abstand Brücke - Reifen mit und ohne Luft in der Gabel -> 110mm Federweg! 88+ hat das 10cm weniger Ausfedern vergessen! 
Das erklärt, warum mir die Winkel am epic zu flach waren und ich am Scalpel an der Front kämpfen muss, dass ich tief genug komme...
Und der flache Lenkwinkel gepaart mit den 110mm Federweg erklärt auch warum das Teil bergab wie ein Brett liegt! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Juli 2016)

Heimrennen !!! War super spaßig, selbst der Familie hat es gefallen. Später mehr ...

Jetzt erstmal mein erstes dieses hier seit Monaten


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Juli 2016)

Und ich vermute mal das heisst das ich die Kinder ins Bett bringen darf


----------



## maddda (3. Juli 2016)

So getreu nach dem Motto steh nicht wenn du Sitzen kannst und Sitz net wenn du stehen kannst hab ich mir grad spontan nen 27" Monitor für vors Bett gekauft...Mit TDF momentan lässt sich damit bestimmt gut regenerieren


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2016)

Bei mir ist es gerade 8:00 Uhr morgens, also: guten Morgen .


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2016)

Geil! Guten Morgen...schlaf gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es gerade 8:00 Uhr morgens, also: guten Morgen .



Mein Neid sei mit dir!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juli 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Sollte eig kein Problem sein. Mit Arch klappts ohne Probleme. Wobei wohl Flash benötigt wird ...


lag am adblocker.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Juli 2016)

Heute Morgen einen netten Bericht auf Bayern 2 (ist so ähnlich wie Deutschlandfunk) gehört. Da haben sie die ARD Korrespondentin in Frankreich zum Verhältnis EM und TdF befragt. Wie sehen das die Franzosen?

Während natürlich eine Fußballbegeisterung vorherrscht, insbesondere wenn Frankreich weiterkommt und sogar Meister wird, so kommt diese Begeisterung nicht and die TdF ran. Die Franzosen lieben ihre TdF. Im Alltag ist die TdF wesentlich öfters Gesprächsstoff, sie ist irgendwie allgegenwärtig. Und wenn einmal ein Franzose wieder gewönne, stünde das Land auf dem Kopf. Vielleicht aber auf eine andere Art und Weise, wie nach einem gewonnnen Fußballspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (5. Juli 2016)

Interessant. Hier sind wir davon weit entfernt. Bei uns wusste kaum einer, dass überhaupt TdF ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2016)

Servus zusammen... 2 Kinder alleine ist hartes Brot... Aber jetzt schlafen sie! Jetzt erstmal eine Stunde Sufferfest


----------



## racingforlife (7. Juli 2016)

Moin,

überlege HvH - den Helder zu fahren. Besitze allerdings keine Stargabel und ich würde die Fox im November eh zum Service schicken.

Also ruhig mit Federgabel fahren oder ein extra Rad anschaffen;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

Gestern die neue Crest MK3 verbaut. Nicht so weich, wie die Vorgängerin, für mich wesentlich angenehmer zum aufbauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2016)

Hvh?

Crest? Mal sehen, wenn wieder ein Satz an steht. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (7. Juli 2016)

Hoek van Holland - den Helder ist das längste "Strand Race" Hollands

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

hier noch das finale "Kunstwerk":





Die 350er von einem Kollegen für 80Euro bekommen. Nagelneu. Der wollte sich auch ein Laufrad aufbauen, crashte dann seinen Rahmen und holt sich nun einen neuen: der hat natürlich schon Boost.

Heute Nachmittag "Bergtraining", mindestens 2500m klettern. Habe meinen Rennkalender umgestellt, Ischgl wird dabei sein. Nachdem ich mich nun auf Bergflohgewicht runter gearbeitet habe, werden die Alpenmarathons wieder interessanter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2016)

Moin Männer   

Auf so ein Sandrennen hätte ich keine Lust, wenn dann nur mit Rohloff und Riemen   ...da kann man auch im stehen schalten, wenn man sich festgefahren hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2016)

Ich habe die Hoffnung auf M3 noch nicht ganz auf gegeben... Jetzt mal sehen, wie es meiner Frau nach der Woche geht. 
Sonntag heim Rennen fällt ziemlich sicher flach... Nach den letzten 2 Wochen mache ich mich auch nur zum Affen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2016)

Moin!



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> 
> Auf so ein Sandrennen hätte ich keine Lust, wenn dann nur mit Rohloff und Riemen   ...da kann man auch im stehen schalten, wenn man sich festgefahren hat.


Das ist der reinste materialmord.


Morgen Mittag endlich die letzte Klausur. Morgen Abend geht's dann mit Vaddi zur DM... Start is am Samstag extrem früh. Haben uns deswegen ein Zimmer genommen


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

Die nächste Carbloading Phase kommt bestimmt, ich bin gerüstet


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hoffnung auf M3 noch nicht ganz auf gegeben... Jetzt mal sehen, wie es meiner Frau nach der Woche geht.
> Sonntag heim Rennen fällt ziemlich sicher flach... Nach den letzten 2 Wochen mache ich mich auch nur zum Affen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Bei Heimrennen gibt es aber Startpflicht. Ist so. Es sei denn man hilft bei der Organisation.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2016)

Nicht mit Bandscheiben Ehefrau zuhause...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht mit Bandscheiben Ehefrau zuhause...


...da soll dein Bruder die Pflege übernehmen


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nicht mit Bandscheiben Ehefrau zuhause...



da habe ich dann die Motivation nicht zu starten im vorherigen Beitrag mißverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2016)

Das ist ja der Grund für die 2 Wochen...


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Neustadt/W auf dem Plan? Überlege mir anstatt Saarschleife-Ischgl, Ischgl-Neustadt zu fahren. Müsste aber in Neustadt aus sozialen Gründen "nur" Mittelstrecke fahren. Mmmm ... wäre nicht so weit rauf und recht wetterfest der Pfälzer Sandboden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2016)

Ich werde in Neustadt auch Mittel zum Formaufbau fahren 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

noch mehr ein Grund Neustadt zu fahren 

Wofür baust du auf?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2016)

Den Herbst. Furtwangen oder obwalden, Ornans, kandelcup... 

Ne Formaufbau ist falsch. Ich muss mal sehen. Wenn ich M3 gescheit fahren kann fahre ich vielleicht Langdistanz... Mal sehen... Ist alles in der schwebe... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (7. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Männer
> 
> Auf so ein Sandrennen hätte ich keine Lust, wenn dann nur mit Rohloff und Riemen   ...da kann man auch im stehen schalten, wenn man sich festgefahren hat.



Man fährt ja eigentlich auf dem festen Boden direkt am Wasser.

Mal überlegen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Man fährt ja eigentlich auf dem festen Boden direkt am Wasser.
> 
> Mal überlegen
> 
> ...


Aber wenn da wie im Video Angler rumsitzen musst du dahinter durch den lockeren Sand. 
Wenn, würde ich nicht die besten Antriebskomponenten montieren...zur Not neue billige Teile kaufen und anbauen...


----------



## maddda (7. Juli 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Man fährt ja eigentlich auf dem festen Boden direkt am Wasser.
> 
> Mal überlegen
> 
> ...


Ein Kollege von mir konnte danach seinen kompletten Antrieb wegschmeißen.

So ich geh jez gleich ins Bett...Nacht Jungs


----------



## Phippsy (7. Juli 2016)

Schlafen ist hier nicht. Der werte Nachbar macht Public Viewing. Also nochmal schnell eine Runde blackrollen. 
Hab dabei über die nächsten drei Tage mit Vorbelastung, Saalhausen und Pracht nachgedacht: Ist es sinnvoll, am Abend vorm Rennen noch zu blackrollen?
Dagegen spricht, dass ich schon häufiger gehört hab, dass Leute am Tag vorm Rennen nicht mehr zum Massieren gehen, weil dann der Druck fehlen soll.


----------



## maddda (8. Juli 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Schlafen ist hier nicht. Der werte Nachbar macht Public Viewing. Also nochmal schnell eine Runde blackrollen.
> Hab dabei über die nächsten drei Tage mit Vorbelastung, Saalhausen und Pracht nachgedacht: Ist es sinnvoll, am Abend vorm Rennen noch zu blackrollen?
> Dagegen spricht, dass ich schon häufiger gehört hab, dass Leute am Tag vorm Rennen nicht mehr zum Massieren gehen, weil dann der Druck fehlen soll.


Ich lasse die Blackroll nach der Vorbelastung immer weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2016)

Tach ihr Nasen! (Autokorrektur sagt Maden... Auch nicht schlecht )

Die Frau ist wieder daheim, jetzt mal sehen was es gebracht hat. Heute in der "Kinder Mittagspause" (die Zeit die Jakob mittags schläft) auf den Kandel geballert. Super Wetter und persönliche Bestzeit auf der Strecke 
Dazu sollte ich nächste Woche auch noch 2 geile Pakete bekommen :freu:

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juli 2016)

habe heute verschobenen Arbeitstag. Am Morgen Biketour mit Frau auf'n Berg und dann noch 2x Klettern alleine angehängt. Jetzt sitze ich da und arbeite ... und arbeite ...  (nebenbei läuft TdF  )






Morgen hat Frau 24h Dienst, d.h heute und morgen Nacht alleine Schicht mit #3. Macht gerade etwas Terror in der Nacht. Habe mal zwei Ruhetage eingeplant. Montag dann vielleicht wieder doppelte Einheit mit Langstreckenfahrradpendeln.


----------



## racingforlife (8. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube ich hab den falschen Job ...

und keine Berge vor der Tür 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Juli 2016)

Du bekommst hier aber natürlich auch nur die Schokoladenseite erzählt. Ob du gestern meinen Job gewollt hättest, glaube ich nicht.

Und es gab auch schon andere Phasen in meinem Leben, ich sag nur Mittlerer Westen und amerikanischer Arbeitsvertrag ... Mahlzeit. Und damals gab es noch nicht mal Gravel Bikes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2016)

Oja... Deutsches Arbeitsrecht ist premium! Und um das ganze zu erhalten bin ich Betriebsrat! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (8. Juli 2016)

Sascha, ich bin am WE in Freiburg. Meinste wir schaffens evtl ne Runde zu drehen? Also Sonntag wenn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2016)

Ich werde Sonntag definitiv fahren. Aber wann, was und wo muss ich sehen.
Wenn du meine Handy Nummer noch hast ruf einfach Samstag an, dann machen wir was aus (wenn nicht pm)


----------



## BENDERR (9. Juli 2016)

Rufe dich gegen Abend mal an.


----------



## mete (9. Juli 2016)

Update aus DownUnder, Blue Mountains (das Bild lässt vielleicht erahnen, warum die so heißen...):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2016)

Das erste Mini Paket kam heute:




...Was das wohl wird??? 

Und dann mit Jakob noch eine Rekom Runde:





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## s_works (9. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Heimrennen !!! War super spaßig, selbst der Familie hat es gefallen. Später mehr ...
> 
> Jetzt erstmal mein erstes dieses hier seit Monaten




Hm die Biermarke erinnert mich an einen der mich bergauf beim Ogau Marathon überholt hat. Der hatte die komplette Montur von Karg Bräu an - und weil das mein absolutes Lieblingsbier ist dachte ich mir so eine Dress hätte ich auch mal gern... ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön, die virale Marketingstrategie trägt Früchte 

Das Trikot gibt es leider nur für Mitglieder der "Racingteam Karg Weißbier". Mitglied kann man/frau nur durch Geburt oder Heirat werden ...


----------



## s_works (9. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sehr schön, die virale Marketingstrategie trägt Früchte
> 
> Mitglied kann man/frau nur durch Geburt oder Heirat werden ...



und wie hast du`s geschafft?


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Luca__ (9. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob mir ein Stumpjumper HT in Größe M bei 179cm und 83,5mm Schrittlänge passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2016)

@Kadse123 Watt? Wer bist du denn! Hier stellt man sich vor! 
Und sorry Rahmen Größe kauft man nach Oberkörper Länge und damit Oberrohr Länge. Sitzrohrlänge und Schrittlänge sind eher sekundär. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (9. Juli 2016)

Jungs, wie ist es bei euch in Saalhausen gelaufen?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juli 2016)

sie sind ins ziel gekommen, was bei den ganzen dnf auch schon eine leistung ist.


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2016)

Morgen!

Joa wie Kai schon sagte...

Bei so vielen Profis braucht man sich eigentlich keine Gedanken um ne Platzierung machen^^

http://www.time-and-voice.com/mtb/saalhausen-xcm-2016/ergebnisse/dm-108km.pdf

Bin mir der Leistung vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

ist halt eine komplett andere strecke als in neheim. 
10 km länger als sonst war sie ja auch noch.

ich habe vor 2 oder 3 jahren bei dem mistwetter mal 6,5 stunden gebraucht.

ihr beiden solltet mal ein 24h rennen im 2er bestreiten.


aber peter .... unglaublich! (und nicht mal mit so viel abstand.)


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> ist halt eine komplett andere strecke als in neheim.
> 10 km länger als sonst war sie ja auch noch.
> 
> ich habe vor 2 oder 3 jahren bei dem mistwetter mal 6,5 stunden gebraucht.
> ...




Ohne Spaß! Also ich wüsste nicht, wo ich da noch so viel Zeit holen könnte


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juli 2016)

Die ganzen dnfs haben uns ein bisschen gewundert. Die Strecke gibt es mMn nicht her. Ich bin aber auch nur mittel gefahren


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2016)

Die DNFs sind ganz einfach zu erklären. Viele von der DM haben sich am AnfangRund verzockt. Sprich die sind die beiden ersten "richtigen" berge zu schnell angegangen und als dann die einfahrt zur zweiten großen runde folgte war dann der Ofen aus. Klar hätten es die meisten von den Jungs noch irgendwie ins Ziel geschafft, aber auch nur irgendwie. Marcel und ich haben nach dem schnellen Startloop etwas rausgenommen und hatten das Glück so noch genug Druck für den Ansteig ab km 59 zu haben. Genau da haben wir dann angefangen einige zu überholen, die sich eben so verkalkuliert hatten.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

unter den dnfs sind sicher auch viele helfer dabei. (z.b. rapiro)


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> unter den dnfs sind sicher auch viele helfer dabei. (z.b. rapiro)


Jup gut möglich. Macht ja keinen sinn sich dann unnötig kaputt zu fahren. Team Bulls hat sogar im Vorfeld motopacing trainiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (10. Juli 2016)

Von Domenic Klemme habe ich deutlich mehr erwartet:-(


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

naja, kommt vom rennrad.

keine ahnung wie die fahrtechnik ist, aber ihm liegen wohl eher strecken mit weniger anspruch wie z.b. sundern oder neheim.
tobias rotermund wird ihm da sicher noch das ein oder andere zeigen können.


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juli 2016)

Das erklärts dann doch. Die Rapiros hatten dann einen ordentlichen Verschleiß

 Für mich geht's gleich noch zum NRW Cup nach Pracht. Das wird sicher lustig mit der Hitze bei den Krämpfen, die ich  gestern hatte


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

bin in den letzten jahren auch mal 2 rennen am wochenende gefahren. der zweite tag war immer besser.


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juli 2016)

Ordentliche Vorbelastung ist dann schon drin


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2016)

Hab ich auch mal vor nen paar Jahren gemacht. Erst Grafschaft und dann Zierenberg. Wenn man Mittelstrecke fährt geht das gut. Nach gestern geht bei mir heute Garnix...total durch 

Bin grad mit'm Mitorrad unterwegs und Treff mich mit meinen Eltern jez zum Mittag


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

war heute morgen schon ne runde im wald laufen.
gleich, nach dem damen world cup, baue ich den crosser auf tubeless um und dann wird der noch ne runde gescheucht.
danach das finale der tour und heute abend das herrenrennen.


----------



## mete (10. Juli 2016)

Weiter geht es mit dem Photoreport, heute: Wentworth-Falls, morgen geht's wieder eher ins städtische Millieu:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2016)

Ich komme heute auch nicht mehr zu viel... 
Ich hoffe ich komme so um 3 oder 4 noch für 3-4x 12' sweetspot oder Threshhold (je nach dem was die Beine sagen) aufs Rad. 

Männer WC wollte ich dann wenn die Kinder im Bett sind schauen.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juli 2016)

Die letzten 48 Stunden waren mit Nummer 3 Hölle. Bekommt glaube ich einen neuen Zahn. Jetzt schaut sie mich mit ihren großen blauen Augen an und alles ist gut   

Heute morgen zweimal 700 hm Klettertraining. überraschend gute Beine gehabt. Wahnsinns Andrang auf die Berge, da war wohl halb München draußen.

Heute noch Volksfest (Kinderkarussel) und runter zum Badesee


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2016)

Wir waren heute morgen auch schon um 9 im Freibad... Ziemlich anstrengend mit dem kleinen Terroristen! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (10. Juli 2016)

War super heute  
Ich bin relativ knapp losgefahren, hab mich dann in Pracht verfahren und etwa 25 min verloren. Zeit mich warmzufahren und die Strecke anzuschauen hätte ich noch gehabt, aber wer rechnet schon damit, dass die Startaufstellung erst 20 min später als angedacht gemacht wird. 
Den ersten Schock gabs dann beim Rad ausladen, als der Hinterreifen fast platt war. Vorhin hab ich dann feststellen, dass ich über das Wochenende vier ordentlich Löcher in den Reifen gefahren hab, die die Milch aber alle gedichtet hat. 
Start war harzig, ging aber einigermaßen. In der ersten Runde ne Flasche verloren, in der dritten wiedergefunden. In den letzen beiden Runden war ich dann so tiefblau, dass ich noch ordentlich abgeflattert hab. Letztendlich hats dann für den dritten Platz Ak gereicht.
Die Hitze war in der ersten Hälfte brutal, dann kam leichter Wind auf, was die Lage entspannte. Krämpfe gabs glücklicherweise trotzdem keine. Die Strecke ist ziemlich geil, will ich mal fahren, wenn es nass-schmierig ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Juli 2016)

Schöne Grüße aus Goldrain/Vinschgau. 
Nach 8Stunden Autofahrt gegen 3Uhr Morgens angekommen...bis 10 Uhr gepennt, Lager hergerichtet und gleich mal die Decke flicken müssen...ist bei Procore etwas umständlich, aber hängend ging es einigermaßen. 




...gegen Abend um's Sommergewitter drumrum den Hollyhansen und Aigentrail gefahren, Bodenprobe in einer Spitzkehre war auch dabei   , 
reichlich 1000Hm bei schwülem Wetter waren es dann doch.


----------



## maddda (11. Juli 2016)

Hammergeil Jens!!!
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2016)

Bin am Freitag vom Stoneman wiedergekommen. Das Trailcenter Rabenberg haben wir uns klemmen müssen, nachdem wir am Donnerstagabend noch in die Notaufnahme durften. Ich war aber zum Glück nicht der Verunfallte. Und wir sind vorher noch zu Ende gefahren. Hat wieder Spaß gemacht und die Strecke war besser als in meiner Erinnerung. Wenn da nicht Sperrungen und miserabel ausgeschilderte Umleitungen gewesen wären  Am Wochenende war dank Familienfeier nur Essen angesagt. Zum Glück konnte ich wenigstens noch eine zackige Runde auf dem Slate einschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Juli 2016)

Vinschgau, lecker Trails! Nur mittlerweile irgendwie teilweise zu viel Shuttle Verkehr.

Bei mir Mist, Frau kann Dienstplan nicht umstellen, d.h. Neustadt wird nicht gehen. Hätte da sehr gerne ein paar Leute mal wieder getroffen. 

Ischgl ist gesetzt, aber dann das WE davor doch Saarschleife? Mmmm ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2016)

Schade... haetten wir ein lecker Bierchen im Ziel trinken koennen


----------



## __Stefan__ (11. Juli 2016)

werden wir dann schon mal schaffen. 

habe mir jetzt Graz überlegt, XCM WM Strecke von 2009. Soll runter recht knackig sein, wenn sie seitdem die Strecke nicht entschärft haben.


----------



## CreepingDeath (11. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist ein normaler Seilzug am Hebel der den Klöppel einzieht und festklemmt.
> Das Geräusch ist eher ein zartes Gebimmel aber von weitem gut zu hören. Dadurch hat man die Hände immer am Lenker und überrascht nicht schlagartig im Weg stehende Leute.


Nicht zuletzt aufgrund deines Lobes habe ich mir das Ding auch gekauft. Nennen tut es sich ja "Trailbell", doch auf dem Trail ist es völlig ungeeignet. Wenn es holprig und schnell wird, bimmelt die Glocke derartig verrückt, dass man einen Gehörschaden bekommt und das ist jetzt KEINE rhetorische Übertreibung! Die Passanten habe mich auch nicht feundlich lächelnd angeschaut, sondern absolut ungläubig.
Mag sein, dass sie für die Stadt einigermaßen geeignet ist. Am Berg ist sie allerdings für mich komplett daneben. Dass sie auch noch schwer ist, wäre mir übrigens egal. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mehrere Mountainbiker mit diesem Folgetonhorn durch den Wald radeln, bräuchten wir uns über mordlüsterne Wanderer nicht wundern.


----------



## oberhausen123 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo ,
Fährt hier jemand zu der Veranstaltung Rad am Ring 2016 ?


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2016)

Philipp fährt das wieder Solo nehme ich an


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2016)

Damit ist zu rechnen 

Heute morgen:






Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt aufgrund deines Lobes habe ich mir das Ding auch gekauft. Nennen tut es sich ja "Trailbell", doch auf dem Trail ist es völlig ungeeignet. Wenn es holprig und schnell wird, bimmelt die Glocke derartig verrückt, dass man einen Gehörschaden bekommt und das ist jetzt KEINE rhetorische Übertreibung! Die Passanten habe mich auch nicht feundlich lächelnd angeschaut, sondern absolut ungläubig.
> Mag sein, dass sie für die Stadt einigermaßen geeignet ist. Am Berg ist sie allerdings für mich komplett daneben. Dass sie auch noch schwer ist, wäre mir übrigens egal. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mehrere Mountainbiker mit diesem Folgetonhorn durch den Wald radeln, bräuchten wir uns über mordlüsterne Wanderer nicht wundern.


...   du musst mit offener Gabel fahren. Also hier im Vinschgau hat sie nur nettes Grinsen erzeugt. Auf harten Trails ist das Teil eh aus weil das Rad genug scheppert. Man kann die auch so einstellen, das sie gerade noch so bimmelt. Wenn mehrere Biker so ein Teil haben, macht nur der erste das Gebimmel an. 
Wenn das bei dir so laut scheppert und die Leute erschrecken, würden sie wahrscheinlich auch ohne Bimmel erschrecken.
Du darfst natürlich nicht mit vollem Geläut an den Leuten vorbei fahren/heizen   . 
Ich mach das Teil aus wenn sie mich gehört haben, bremse ab und fahre gemäßigt vorbei...und das mit einem freundlichem Gruß. Der kommt dann auch zurück  
Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2016)

Soooo das erste der beiden Pakete kommt heute noch an... wird aber wohl nur ausgepackt, angeschaut und direkt weiter geschickt werden.

Das zweite Paket kommt wieder Erwarten aus den USA?!?
Die Geschichte dazu ist: meine Oakley Minute FMJ ist doch gestorben. Gebrochener Buegel und Oakley hat keine Ersatzteile. Dafuer habe ich einen 30% Rabat Gutschein bekommen. Kurz geschaut: mit dem Rabat bin ich noch 20Euro billiger bei meier Wunschbrille + ich kann sie mir individualisieren. Top! Jetzt bekomme ich heute die Versand Benachrichtigung: sie kommt aus den USA und wird somit wohl auch noch versteuert... das war es dann wohl mit 20Euro billiger.

Ach ja... und meine Frau macht wohl 2-3 Wochen stationaere Reha fuer ihren Ruecken... damit ist der Sommer 2016 wohl komplett durch. Aber wenn es danach wieder gut ist mache ich gerne 3 Wochen die Kinder alleine.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soooo das erste der beiden Pakete kommt heute noch an... wird aber wohl nur ausgepackt, angeschaut und direkt weiter geschickt werden.
> 
> Das zweite Paket kommt wieder Erwarten aus den USA?!?
> Die Geschichte dazu ist: meine Oakley Minute FMJ ist doch gestorben. Gebrochener Buegel und Oakley hat keine Ersatzteile. Dafuer habe ich einen 30% Rabat Gutschein bekommen. Kurz geschaut: mit dem Rabat bin ich noch 20Euro billiger bei meier Wunschbrille + ich kann sie mir individualisieren. Top! Jetzt bekomme ich heute die Versand Benachrichtigung: sie kommt aus den USA und wird somit wohl auch noch versteuert... das war es dann wohl mit 20Euro billiger.
> ...


Kopf hoch, du schaffst das   ...wird schon wieder werden. Sie werden deiner Frau irgendeine Mannschaftssportart empfehlen, wie Volleyball, Handball....das soll die Wirbelsäule geschmeidig halten und kräftigen.

Da es zur Zeit regnet, am Gardasee soll es ja richtig übel sein, habe ich den Fuhrpark in's Trockene geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...   du musst mit offener Gabel fahren. Also hier im Vinschgau hat sie nur nettes Grinsen erzeugt. Auf harten Trails ist das Teil eh aus weil das Rad genug scheppert. Man kann die auch so einstellen, das sie gerade noch so bimmelt. Wenn mehrere Biker so ein Teil haben, macht nur der erste das Gebimmel an.
> Wenn das bei dir so laut scheppert und die Leute erschrecken, würden sie wahrscheinlich auch ohne Bimmel erschrecken.
> Du darfst natürlich nicht mit vollem Geläut an den Leuten vorbei fahren/heizen   .
> Ich mach das Teil aus wenn sie mich gehört haben, bremse ab und fahre gemäßigt vorbei...und das mit einem freundlichem Gruß. Der kommt dann auch zurück
> Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden ...


Bloß wenn man die Glocke so nutzt wie du, hat sie für mich keine Vorteile mehr. Denn das Einstellen, dass sie "gerade noch so bimmelt" ist eine hackelige Angelegenheit und außerdem ist sie dann eben schlecht hörbar. Wenn ich sie dann noch immer abstelle, wenn ich Menschen passiere, geht insgesamt der Hauptvorteil - nämlich die Pfoten am Lenker lassen können - flöten. Bei mehreren Nutzern hab ich nicht an Gruppen gedacht. Ich hab mir vorgestellt, alle Biker (oder halt viele) führen mit dieser Sirene.
Für dich funktioniert das Ding und das ist gut so. Ich will nur für andere Leser aufzeigen, dass für andere (also mich) diese Glocke hochgradig unbrauchbar bar. Angemerkt sei auch noch, dass sie gerade nach unten hängen muss und an keinen Zügen anliegen darf. Daher ist man auch nicht frei darin, wo man sie am Lenker anbringt.
Ich klingle jedenfalls wieder konventionell und grüße. Die meisten grüßen auch dann freundlich und die, die es nicht tun, sind mir meist egal oder werden eben auch mir Unfreundlichkeiten bedacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Bloß wenn man die Glocke so nutzt wie du, hat sie für mich keine Vorteile mehr. Denn das Einstellen, dass sie "gerade noch so bimmelt" ist eine hackelige Angelegenheit und außerdem ist sie dann eben schlecht hörbar. Wenn ich sie dann noch immer abstelle, wenn ich Menschen passiere, geht insgesamt der Hauptvorteil - nämlich die Pfoten am Lenker lassen können - flöten. Bei mehreren Nutzern hab ich nicht an Gruppen gedacht. Ich hab mir vorgestellt, alle Biker (oder halt viele) führen mit dieser Sirene.
> Für dich funktioniert das Ding und das ist gut so. Ich will nur für andere Leser aufzeigen, dass für andere (also mich) diese Glocke hochgradig unbrauchbar bar. Angemerkt sei auch noch, dass sie gerade nach unten hängen muss und an keinen Zügen anliegen darf. Daher ist man auch nicht frei darin, wo man sie am Lenker anbringt.
> Ich klingle jedenfalls wieder konventionell und grüße. Die meisten grüßen auch dann freundlich und die, die es nicht tun, sind mir meist egal oder werden eben auch mir Unfreundlichkeiten bedacht.


Passt schon...  ...es müßte Klingeltestcenter geben   
Da wo ich fahre, also da wo es bei dir auch richtig rappelt, sind keine oder sehr wenig Fußgänger unterwegs und da ist die Glocke stumm. Aber auf unübersichtlichen Wanderwegen wo jederzeit auch Fußgänger auftauchen könnten ist das bimmeln sinnvoll aus meiner Sicht...da fährt man eh auch gedrosselt.
Auf anderen Wegen/Radwegen oder Stadt ist das Teil auch hilfreich und auch nicht zu laut...nicht mehr als ein knatterndes Mofa. 
 Ich fahre die ja auch noch am Tandem und sie macht klingeln fast überflüssig, manchmal wackle ich mal kurz am Lenker damit sie läutet. Gut, dafür könnte man auch eine Klingel nutzen, aber auf schmalen Almwegen/Straßen ist so ein bisschen Geläut von Fußgängern schon hörbar wenn sie mich noch nicht sehen ...gestern erst wieder mit Freude festgestellt. 
Also ein bisschen sinnvoll und nicht ständig genutzt macht das Teil schon Sinn. 
Wer aber nur immer mit Vollgas unterwegs ist reicht bestimmt auch eine Klingel


----------



## CreepingDeath (12. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Passt schon...  ...es müßte Klingeltestcenter geben
> Da wo ich fahre, also da wo es bei dir auch richtig rappelt, sind keine oder sehr wenig Fußgänger unterwegs und da ist die Glocke stumm. Aber auf unübersichtlichen Wanderwegen wo jederzeit auch Fußgänger auftauchen könnten ist das bimmeln sinnvoll aus meiner Sicht...da fährt man eh auch gedrosselt.
> Auf anderen Wegen/Radwegen oder Stadt ist das Teil auch hilfreich und auch nicht zu laut...nicht mehr als ein knatterndes Mofa.
> Ich fahre die ja auch noch am Tandem und sie macht klingeln fast überflüssig, manchmal wackle ich mal kurz am Lenker damit sie läutet. Gut, dafür könnte man auch eine Klingel nutzen, aber auf schmalen Almwegen/Straßen ist so ein bisschen Geläut von Fußgängern schon hörbar wenn sie mich noch nicht sehen ...gestern erst wieder mit Freude festgestellt.
> ...


Es gibt nur ein Gas und das ist Vollgas!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2016)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn ich meine 2 Oi Bells bekomme


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Gas und das ist Vollgas!


Ich hätte wahrscheinlich noch, um ungenaues Kopfkino auszuschließen, erwähnen müssen, das die Einschätzung von einem rüstigem 61er Jahrgang erstellt wurde...also eher gedämpftes Vollgas  





...das Wasser ist voll mit Alpengestein


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich noch, um ungenaues Kopfkino auszuschließen, erwähnen müssen, das die Einschätzung von einem rüstigem 61er Jahrgang erstellt wurde...also eher gedämpftes Vollgas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und durchgefahren?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Und durchgefahren?


...unter der Brücke   

Da geht ordentlich Wasser den Berg runter und auch ein paar Muren bei Meran. 
Heute hat es auch mal mehr oder weniger geregnet. 
Zeit um den Beamer anzuschmeißen   




Ab Donnerstag soll das Wetter wieder besser werden...hoffentlich.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

so, mein einzigster sozialer Kontakt während des Tages war da: der DHL Bote





XC90 in E Ausführung. Für meine Spezi habe ich einfach einen zu breiten rechten Fuß. Dachte nach dem letzten Rennen an eine kleine Zehenamputation nach.

Wettkampf-LRS (und damit natürlich auch zwingend der Trainings-LRS) wird auf von RK RS auf RoRo Snakeskin umgerüstet - "peace of mind". Nächsten Frühling kommen dann wieder die RK rauf.

Und, das brauchte der Geek in mir:





nachdem ich jetzt total im MyFitnesspal-Leistungsmesser-Kalorien-in-and-out-Universum gefangen bin, braucht es eine Wifi Waage. Und nein, ich glaube nicht, dass solche Waagen den KF% messen können, deswegen habe ich sie mir auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Juli 2016)

Weiß nicht wie sehr du auf's Gewicht (der Reifen) achtest, aber wenn ich SnakeSkin lese, kommt mir auch sofort eine Waage in den Sinn.
Meine Rons SnakeSkin hatten bis zu 10% Übergewicht. Völlig daneben! 
Leider kein Einzelfall. Fuhren sich auch entsprechend holzig, wie ein UST-Reifen. 
Hab sie dann gegen die LiteSkins getauscht, die in der aktuellen Charge auch leichtes Übergewicht haben.
Selbst ohne Milch halten sie problemlos die Luft. 
Klarer Fortschritt gegenüber den letztjährigen LiteSkins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

Seitenwandschutz. Bei dem Aufwand den ich betreibe um zu einem Rennen zu fahren und dort teilzunehmen ist mir das Mindermehrgewicht total egal. Bei den ganzen Kilos die ich im System Fahrer abgebaut habe, kann ich mir das Mehrgewicht an den Laufrädern leisten.

Hängt halt von den Rennen ab. Ein Absalon fährt ja auch hin und wieder den RK Protection. Und Schurter bei der WM sogar einen "megaschweren" Maxxis. Und wäre Spitz nicht einen LiteSkin gefahren, wäre sie bei der WM auf dem Treppchen gestanden. Im Frühling, wenn die Forstwegerennen wieder anstehen, kommt der RK RS wieder rauf. Für die nächsten Rennen möchte ich robustere Seitenwände haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre vorne meist den Sworks und hinten den Controle. Vorne seh ich eher was ich treffe, hinten kann ich eher mal was mit nehmen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Für die nächsten Rennen möchte ich robustere Seitenwände haben


Verständlich, deswegen hatte ich sie mir damals auch drauf gemacht.
Nur das erhebliche Mehrgewicht gegenüber den Angaben von Schwalbe fand ich doch etwas krass.
Bin mit dem Luftdruck gegenüber den Ron L.S. um 0.2 bar runter gegangen, dann haben die SnakeSkins halbwegs funktioniert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

nachdem ich mir jetzt 2 mal in absoluten Nicht-Situationen beim Control Renegade die Seitenwand aufgeschlitzt habe, hat sich das Thema Speci Reifen bei mir erledigt.

habe jetzt innerlich ja schon mit mir gerungen, an sich ist der RK ja echt ein geiler Reifen fürs Hardtail, aber die hohen Seitenwände machen mich nervös.

stand dann die Frage Ikon EXO non-TR vs. RoRo SnakeSkin. Beim RoRo waren es dann die ausgeprägteren Seitenstollen, die den Ausschlag gegeben haben. Zudem findet man den speziellen Ikon momentan nicht unter 55 Euro. Das ist mir dann aus Prinzip schon zu teuer.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

was interessiert mich mein schlaues Geschwätz von gerade eben, habe die 4 Reifen auf die Waage gelegt.

695
681
657
577

ja, der letzte Wert stimmt. Muss jetzt nochmal in mich gehen. Also da werden dann natürlich schon wieder ganz andere Reifen interessant. Und ob ich jetzt so einem hageren Exemplar, wie dem letzten unbedingt trauen will?

Ist das immer ein Geschi&% mit den Reifen!


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2016)

Habe jetzt mehrere tausend Rennkilometer mit der Controlversion von Spezi... Alles ohne Platten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (13. Juli 2016)

Ikon/Aspen oder Crossmark und gut is! RoRo ist mir besonders auf Schotter zu schwammig, dann lieber RaRa....


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

Bin jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen mit RoRo vo/hi unterwegs gewesen. Habe extra auf dieses Schotter schwammig sein geachtet, Du hattest es hier schon mal erwähnt. Konnte ich jetzt gar nicht erfahren. Vielleicht ist der Schotter hier anders oder ich fahre einfach zu verhalten. Wer weiß. Gibt wohl kaum ein subjektiveres Thema wie Reifenwahl.


----------



## Florian301 (13. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bin jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen mit RoRo vo/hi unterwegs gewesen. Habe extra auf dieses Schotter schwammig sein geachtet, Du hattest es hier schon mal erwähnt. Konnte ich jetzt gar nicht erfahren. Vielleicht ist der Schotter hier anders oder ich fahre einfach zu verhalten. Wer weiß. Gibt wohl kaum ein subjektiveres Thema wie Reifenwahl.



Ich fahre auch vorne und hinten RoRo und habe auf Schotter auch keine Probleme. Auch nicht wenn ich etwas schneller durch eine scharf leicht steile Kurve fahre...

Trotzdem kommt nach dem RoRo (aus Neugier) wohl mal der Ikon drauf. 

Ist das der Shimano XC 90 oder 70? Habe mir den XC70 in breit bestellt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

bei den Schwalbe Reifen kannte ich früher nur das plötzliche Wegbrechen in Schräglage. Quer über verschiedene Modelle. Eine 5 cm Narbe am Unterarm war eine der Erfahrungen damit. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her. Bin dann lange keine Schwalbe mehr gefahren. Der aktuelle RoRo liegt recht gut in der Kurve, bin aber etliche Jahre älter und ängstlicher geworden.

Sind die XC 90. Mit breiteren Füssen wird es echt schwierig in D Schuhe zu finden. Später mal probieren, habe schon breitere Shimano Rennradschuhe. Sind eigentlich schon wieder zu breit, aber werden bei mir nur in der Übergangszeit/Winter mit dicken Socken gefahren. Passt dann wieder.

Hätte ja mal gerne den hier probiert, nur gibt es die halt nirgends zu kaufen.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/03/08/tpe16-lintaman-shows-off-the-worlds-most-adjustable-shoes/


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (13. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Also da werden dann natürlich schon wieder ganz andere Reifen interessant.


Das hatte ich mir damals auch gedacht. 


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und ob ich jetzt so einem hageren Exemplar, wie dem letzten unbedingt trauen will?


Den Leichten nach vorne, den Zweitleichtesten nach hinten und den Rest zurück oder auf den Trainingslaufradsatz.


----------



## Florian301 (13. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> bei den Schwalbe Reifen kannte ich früher nur das plötzliche Wegbrechen in Schräglage. Quer über verschiedene Modelle. Eine 5 cm Narbe am Unterarm war eine der Erfahrungen damit. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her. Bin dann lange keine Schwalbe mehr gefahren. Der aktuelle RoRo liegt recht gut in der Kurve, bin aber etliche Jahre älter und ängstlicher geworden.
> 
> Sind die XC 90. Mit breiteren Füssen wird es echt schwierig in D Schuhe zu finden. Später mal probieren, habe schon breitere Shimano Rennradschuhe. Sind eigentlich schon wieder zu breit, aber werden bei mir nur in der Übergangszeit/Winter mit dicken Socken gefahren. Passt dann wieder.
> 
> ...




Stimmt den XC90 gibt es ja auch in schwarz. Meine XC70 in breit kamen heute. Sind vorne zu breit (zu viel Luft über dem vorderen Fussteil / den Zehen). Werde sie doch gegen die "normal breiten" tauschen. Mir wurde aber auch gesagt, dass die normalen Shimanos im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern eher "breit" ausfallen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Juli 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir damals auch gedacht.
> Den Leichten nach vorne, den Zweitleichtesten nach hinten und den Rest zurück oder auf den Trainingslaufradsatz.



eine der momentanen Optionen ;-)

oder den einen RoRo vorne und einen RK Protection hinten

oder Ikon vorne und RK Prot hinten. 

oder ??



Florian301 schrieb:


> Stimmt den XC90 gibt es ja auch in schwarz. Meine XC70 in breit kamen heute. Sind vorne zu breit (zu viel Luft über dem vorderen Fussteil / den Zehen). Werde sie doch gegen die "normal breiten" tauschen. Mir wurde aber auch gesagt, dass die normalen Shimanos im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern eher "breit" ausfallen.



Schuh passt perfekt. Zur Referenz, habe bei Spezi immer 44. Hier beim XC 90 nun auch. Meine Rennrad Shimano sind 45


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juli 2016)

Hab auch Breitfüsse 
Und früher auch immer Shimpanso in weit, jetzt aber seit drei Jahren Giro Code (2. Paar mittlerweile)


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2016)

kaum kauft man was, ist es schon wieder veraltet. Gibt einen neuen Top Level Schuh von Shimano.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/07/13...-road-shoes-plus-new-footwear-for-winter-tri/

Wobei ich eigentlich froh bin, nach einem Schuh mit Boa wieder einen mit Ratsche zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Ich finde den recht interessant. Aber ich muss jetzt erstmal das Cube auf die Lefty umbauen... da hat mir 88+ ja nen saftigen Kostenvoranschlag geschickt. Die gebrauchte Lefty war "bissle" fertiger, als der Verkaeufer gedacht hat 
Bin als ich den Kostenvoranschlag aufgemacht habe schier vom Stuhl gefallen.


----------



## Florian301 (14. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> kaum kauft man was, ist es schon wieder veraltet. Gibt einen neuen Top Level Schuh von Shimano.
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/07/13...-road-shoes-plus-new-footwear-for-winter-tri/
> 
> Wobei ich eigentlich froh bin, nach einem Schuh mit Boa wieder einen mit Ratsche zu haben.



Deshalb sind die Shimanos zZt nahezu überall reduziert. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich de Shimano mit der Ratsche und den gegenläufigen Kletts besser an meinen Fuss anschmiegt/anpassen lässt als ein Schuh mit einem Boa Verschluss. Wie es bei Schuhen mit 2 Boas ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Gibt wohl kaum ein subjektiveres Thema wie Reifenwahl.



Guten Morgen!
Tja, über Reifen kann man ewig diskutieren….

Fahre schon seit einem Jahr vorne Schwalbe (Ron L.S.) und hinten Conti (RK).Vorher hatte ich vorne den2.2er XKing montiert. Der 2.25er Ron gefällt mir aber besser als der XKing mit seine (zu) weichen Seitenstollen.

Hinten hab ich jetzt mal den RK RS gegen den Thunder Burt SnakeSkin getauscht, da er u.a. mit Milch einfacher dicht zu dichten ist. Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt der Kombi Ron Lite Skin / Thunder Burt SnakeSkin tubeless ist gemessene 7% niedriger gegenüber der Kombi XKing/Race King RS mit Latex Schläuchen. Somit die perfekte Kombi für mich, für das jetzt noch ausstehende 24h Rennen.
Der Race King Protection ist wohl unzerstörbar, an der Lauffläche wie Seitenwand, fährt sich aber sehr holzig. Da rollt der Ron Snake Skin etwas geschmeidiger ab, wenn der Unterschied zu den LiteSkin aber doch spürbar ist. 
Wenn der Boden bei deinen Marathons etwas tiefer ist, würde ich den Ron hinten montieren. Ist es eine "Rollerstrecke", wo der Reifen nicht viel arbeiten muss (kein grober Schotter) sollte der Race King Protection die (pannensichere) Wahl sein, denn bei den SnakeSkins ist nur die Seitenwand verstärkt. Durchstich Lauffläche ist gleich zu den LiteSkins.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juli 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Thunder Burt SnakeSkin [...], da er u.a. mit Milch einfacher dicht zu dichten ist.


Meiner schwitzt sie so stark wieder aus, dass es momentan richtig tropft...


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2016)

Gestern Abend noch 2 RK Prot bestellt. Vorne kommt dann je ein RoRo SnakeS, die beiden leichteren, ran. Finde auch, dass sich der RK P recht hartgummiemäßig fährt, aber na ja. Kompromisse.

RK Prot habe ich hier aber auch schon zerstört. Finde den Schulterbereich anfällig, gerade wenn der Reifen dann schon recht abgefahren ist. Da machen sich die fehlenden Seitenstollen bemerkbar. In Kombination mit dem teilweise scharfkantigem Kalkgestein hier gehts halt dann doch mal durch.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, in den letzten ~10 Jahren genau 3 Platten gehabt habe. 2 mal eben der Renegade und einmal der Conti. Ist glaube ich keine schlechte Quote. Tubeless sei Dank.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Bekommt ihr den RK Racesport nun eigentlich dicht? Und wird der Protection sicher dicht?


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2016)

habe jetzt vielleicht 5 oder 6 RK RS tubeless aufgezogen. Waren alle absolut problemlos. Die Protection sowieso.

Kippe aber auch immer etwas mehr Milch rein.


----------



## Phippsy (14. Juli 2016)

Hab sehr schmale Füße und Größe 47. Da hab ich nichts wirklich passendes gefunden, das auch noch erschwinglich wäre. Fahr jetzt mit zwei Einlegesohlen.

Ich hab ewig überlegt, was ich an Reifen nehm. Ich wechsel nicht gerne, deswegen wollte ich zumindest hinten was, was auch Schlamm kann. Vorne käme ich da auch mit weniger Profil klar, aber hinten viel, vorne wenig wär komisch
Bin dann beim RoRo LS geblieben. TL war vorne kein Problem, hinten aber ein Krampf, weil der Reifen nicht neu war und schon einige Löcher hatte. Seitdem hält er aber problemlos. Auf Schotter hab ich keine Probleme, ist für mich nur immer wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig. Was mich aber regelmäßig irritiert, ist dass die Stollen laut schnacken, wenn sie zB an Kanten abrutschen.

Gestern hatte ich dann das ultimative TL-Erlebnis: Nach nem Sprung knackte es bei jeder Radumdrehung hinten zweimal. Abgestiegen, Rad gedreht, nix. Weiter gefahren, knackte immer noch. Nochmal abgestiegen, wieder nix. Hat beim Fahen aber immer noch geknackt. Dann den Reifen angesehen und da steckte ein Nagel drin. Den raus, Stückchen Holz rein und die Sache war abgesehen von zweimal nachpumpen gegessen


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Ich hab auch 47 und schmale Fuesse. Mir passen Sidi wie angegossen 

So Lefty fuers Cube wird einmal runderneuert und sollte naechste Woche wieder hier sein. 
Dafuer kam heute noch das andere Paket an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Juli 2016)

Die neuen Shimano XC7 sind ja mal hässlich...

Ich hab ja von meinen Racekings die nicht tubeless gingen auf Speci Fasttrack gewechselt, aber hier ist auch nicht so viel steiniges Geläuf. Dugast/Tufo fahre ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr mangels XC-Rennen.


----------



## Phippsy (14. Juli 2016)

Bei Sidi sind die billigen Schuhe ja schon recht teuer. 
Die Brille ist geil. Dummerweise sind Brillen bei mir Verschleißteile


----------



## daniel77 (14. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab auch 47 und schmale Fuesse. Mir passen Sidi wie angegossen
> 
> So Lefty fuers Cube wird einmal runderneuert und sollte naechste Woche wieder hier sein.
> Dafuer kam heute noch das andere Paket an:



Hab ich auch mit dem Prizm Trail, beste Brille die ich je hatte!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Naja... meine Oakleys halten ziemlich lange. Habe noch eine M-Frame und eien Radar Lock. Fuer die M-Frame hab ich ein sehr dunkles und ein oranges Glas. In der RadarLock ist das Photochromatic drin.

Sidi sind nicht billig, aber dafuer passen sie mir perfekt und halten auch recht lange.


----------



## chrikoh (14. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab auch 47 und schmale Fuesse. Mir passen Sidi wie angegossen
> 
> So Lefty fuers Cube wird einmal runderneuert und sollte naechste Woche wieder hier sein.
> Dafuer kam heute noch das andere Paket an:



ist das eine M Frame?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Ne, Radar EV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Juli 2016)

So, Endstation Melbourne...naja, Großstadt halt .


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Ist mir übel...6x3' @420Watt... erstmal speien...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

Heute mal 2000Hm gestrampelt und geile Trails genossen und natürlich auch das ....


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2016)

an den Nordalpen regnets, also nur knapp 3h im Keller gehockt und Grundlage geschrubbt.





Dafür war TdF recht unterhaltsam


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Juli 2016)

Mist, und jetzt scheint hier die Sonne bei schönstem Bayern-Himmel. Leider nur vorher den Time-Slot gehabt.

Weiß nicht über die TdF. Irgendwie finde ich die Entscheidung de Jury nicht richtig. Während mich diese Zuschauer schon seit langem aufregen, ich bin selber schon oft an der Straße gestanden, ist das nun einfach Pech gewesen. Was wäre gewesen, wenn NQ dahinter so zum Sturz gekommen wäre. Hätte man dann auch alles neutralisiert?

Aber diese besoffenen Idioten in ihren blöden Kostümen. Weiß nur nicht, wie man dem "Problem" Herr werden könnte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mist, und jetzt scheint hier die Sonne bei schönstem Bayern-Himmel. Leider nur vorher den Time-Slot gehabt.
> 
> Weiß nicht über die TdF. Irgendwie finde ich die Entscheidung de Jury nicht richtig. Während mich diese Zuschauer schon seit langem aufregen, ich bin selber schon oft an der Straße gestanden, ist das nun einfach Pech gewesen. Was wäre gewesen, wenn NQ dahinter so zum Sturz gekommen wäre. Hätte man dann auch alles neutralisiert?
> 
> Aber diese besoffenen Idioten in ihren blöden Kostümen. Weiß nur nicht, wie man dem "Problem" Herr werden könnte.


... eine andere Streckenführung veröffentlichen


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auch im Gewitter abgefahren und jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne


----------



## Till_Mann (14. Juli 2016)

Hier auch bei schönen Sonnenschein losgefahren und angekommen, dazwischen ordentlich geduscht worden und anschließend wieder trocken geföhnt worden - nur eben eiskalt. Wurde dann eben nur 1:15 h auf dem RR, aber da kann man froh sein, wenn man sich keine Erkältung holt.


----------



## maddda (15. Juli 2016)

Morgen Jungs,

man hört das in der Welt nicht auf zu rappeln? Bin etwas geschockt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

Man steht morgens auf, ärgert sich, dass die neue Waage fast ein kg mehr anzeigt, macht sich einen Kaffee, checkt die Schlagzeilen auf SPON & Co .... und dann könnte man nur noch kotzen. Einfach kotzen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2016)

Ja, war auch schockiert. Die Franzosen werden noch VIEL "Spass" damit haben 

Aber @__Stefan__ 1KG mehr und Kotzen muessen... naja


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2016)

mete schrieb:


> So, Endstation Melbourne...naja, Großstadt halt .


Solange ich kein Bild gesehen habe, auf dem Haie, Krokodile, Spinnen, Koalas, Schnabeltiere, Wombats und Kängurus gleichzeitig sind, kann ich leider nicht glauben, dass du in Australien warst. Einfach unglaubwürdig.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

ich will mich ja nicht beklagen, schließlich finde ich Zeit Training im Tagesablauf einzubauen ....

... aber es ist Juli und der dritte Tag in Folge mit Training im Keller


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2016)

gemeine Einheit


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

ging eigentlich, merke schon, dass ich dieses Jahr ganz viel im im 88-95% Bereich trainiert habe. Zudem steuert das alles der Kickr, weiß nicht ob ich draußen die Konsequenz hätte, dass dann immer durchzuhalten

wesentlich zäher war vorgestern: 60'SST + 30' SST. Der zweite Block ging dann mental schon nicht mehr so





was bei mir momentan überhaupt nicht geht sind solche Sachen, wie du gestern gemacht hast. Schon gar nicht draußen. Weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal VO2max draußen gemacht habe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

das ganze Training ist Vorbereitung dafür, the Mighty Mountain

https://www.strava.com/segments/9884712


----------



## Phippsy (15. Juli 2016)

Hehe, Training für Strava. Das kenn ich irgendwoher


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

?? Training für Strava ??

06. August


----------



## mete (15. Juli 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Solange ich kein Bild gesehen habe, auf dem Haie, Krokodile, Spinnen, Koalas, Schnabeltiere, Wombats und Kängurus gleichzeitig sind, kann ich leider nicht glauben, dass du in Australien warst. Einfach unglaubwürdig.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das Viehzeug ist leider ziemlich scheu und die ganzen toten Tiere am Straßenrand zu fotografieren (übrigens oftmals noch schön mit rosafarbenen Kreuzen für den "Leichenwagen" markiert), ist dann eher nicht so mein Stil. Wombat und Koala habe ich leider nur in Gefangenschaft gesehen, Känguruhs schon häufiger in freier Wildbahn, aber oftmals nur aus größerer Entfernung. Einmal stand eins vorm Auto, aber bis ich die Kamera bereitgemacht hatte, war das Viech auch schon wieder weg (und ist dabei ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen). Für's Outback war auch leider keine Zeit (wir waren nur eine Woche hier, da im Anschluss an eine Dienstreise), aber zumindest der hier hat eine Weile für mich stillgehalten (war in Canberra, Besuch lohnt sich übrigens nicht wirklich, wenn es nicht ohnehin auf dem Weg liegt):






Das stand übrigens vor den Klos an den Raststätten, aber bei momentan etwa 10°C konnte man da recht beruhigt sein :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> das ganze Training ist Vorbereitung dafür, the Mighty Mountain
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/9884712



Recht elitäre KOM-Liste.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juli 2016)

Das Preisgeld ist nicht ganz ohne, lockt natürlich viele gute Fahrer an (wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, was momentan so üblich ist .... bei mir geht es ja nur immer darum, schneller wie die schnellste Frau zu sein  )

http://www.ischgl.com/de/events/sommer-highlights/ischgl-ironbike/marathon/klassen-preise


----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2016)

Das ist schon ein recht sportliches Preisgeld.

In Sachen Preisgeld habe ich noch nie mehr als 50€ bekommen^^


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juli 2016)

Hab mal irgendwo in der Eifel 70€ für einen 2. Platz bekommen. War da recht überrascht.

In jungen Jahren war so manches Strassenkriterium recht lukrativ. Bin da mit meinem Bruder immer auf Prämie gefahren, könnte man echt gut Geld machen. Inkognito mit nicht rasierten Beinen und Hobbytrikots am Start gestanden und die ersten Wertungen alle geholt. Dann haben es die anderen meist geschnallt, was da läuft.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mal 100 Steine für den 13.Platz Lizenz beim swissbikemasters bekommen. War wenigstens die Unterkunft bezahlt 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2016)

N spannend! Hier ist ja gar nix los!?!
Ich war heute in unter 4h 100km und ~2000hm durch den Schwarzwald cruisen. Der Crosser rollt halt doch nicht weiter ein Rennrad. Schon gar nicht mit 35mm Clement und nur 3bar. Aber durchschnitt Geschwindigkeit ist mir da egal und die Watt Werte waren gut. Das Wetter war Top und die Strecke ist mit das beste was man hier mit den Rennrad machen kann.
Jetzt bin ich gerade auf der black roll und habe VIEL spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juli 2016)

Nach den Tagen im Keller hatte meine Frau Mitleid mit mir --> durfte mich 5 h austoben.

Also große Runde rüber nach Tirol, lauter neue Sachen am oder auf dem Rad:

Schuhe





neue Reifen vorne und hinten (also nun RK Prot & RoRo Snakeskin); hinten meine neue Crest





da mich bisher Grifflänge und Standfestigkeit meiner XTR tierisch nervten, erstmal eine MT8 als Hauptbremse.





schöne Landschaft genossen (Blick auf Garmisch-P)





Zugspitze von tiroler Seite





und natürlich etwas Fahrspaß. Mein selbstaufgebautes Laufrad hat es überlebt.





selbst die 80 cm Hindernisse erbaut von der örtlichen Bikejugend





Am Schluss noch einmal einen Berg rauf und Blick nach Hause


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön! Ich hatte auch eine schöne Bike Runde vor, aber ich wollte auf mehr Zeit kommen und zum Abschluss 1000hm mit dem Disk Crosser Kandel runter knallen war auch lustig

Ach ja, entgegen der Aussage von 88+ (vor Dienstag kommen wir da nicht zu) ist die Lefty schon unterwegs und sollte Montag an kommen:hops:


----------



## Kottenstroeter (16. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> neue Reifen vorne und hinten (also nun RK Prot & RoRo Snakeskin)


Zufrieden?


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber ich wollte auf mehr Zeit



war genau auch meine Zielsetzung heute. Wenig Leerlauf bzw. -tritt gehabt







Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Zufrieden?



Kenne ja beide Reifen, also Überraschungen gab es keine. Habe am Fully aber auch RoRo hinten. Finde schon, der hat etwas mehr Grip, wie der RK. Und schwimmt mit seinen Seitenstollen nicht, gerade wenn man in der Ebene auf kurvigem Schotter unterwegs ist. Auch bergauf, wenn der Schotter etwas lockerer wird, greift der RoRo gefühlt besser. Aber hat halt weniger Volumen, bin jetzt beim Prot RK noch nicht beim richtigen Luftdruck angekommen, aber schon viel komfortabler. Nur leider wird er bei den Trail-geilen 1.35 bar hinten auf Asphalt schon fast unfahrbar. Sehr schwammig, gerade in Kurven.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2016)

Nabend Männer,
wir sind heute auch 2000Hm durch die Berge gerollt  










Das Wetter war Spitze...nur der Wind war etwas nervend.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2016)

Ich mach heute "Ruhetag" im Europapark 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2016)

Ich bei den Ritterspielen in Kaltenberg


----------



## Phippsy (17. Juli 2016)

Das klingt beides nur bedingt nach Regeneration  
Ich war vorhin mal wieder laufen. Ich bin so schnell wie nie, aber weh getan hats auch wie nie


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2016)

Darum hab ich "Ruhetag" und nicht regenerieren geschrieben. Regenerieren ist morgen dran, da fahr ich nur zur Arbeit, heim und lefty einbauen 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (17. Juli 2016)

Servus Jungs

So hab gute 8h heute voll gemacht. Immerhin 218km sinds geworden


Heute Abend guck ich mir dann erstmal die wdh von der heutigen Etappe an.


Ajo bei Schulle scheint es ja wieder zu laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2016)

8h, sauber!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2016)

Sauber! So viel Zeit hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder


----------



## BENDERR (18. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mach heute "Ruhetag" im Europapark
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



da warn wir dann letzten Montag 
9:00 - 19:30


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2016)

Mit 2 Kiddies (und ner Jahreskarte) gibt man sich so nen Dauerstress net


----------



## BENDERR (18. Juli 2016)

Jo, wir machen halt die Brechstangenmethode.. 1x alle 1-2 Jahre, dann aber alles mitnehmen.. am besten mehrmals


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2016)

Mittach!

Hab heute Regenerationstag...

Hab mich grad mal an Knäckebrot versucht:


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2016)

Hmmmm sieht gut aus. Ich geh bald heim... die Lefty ist da


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juli 2016)

habe auch gleich nach "knäckebrot rezept" gegoogelt.

bin schon seit 5:30 im Büro. Heute Spätnachmittag nur noch mit #3 im Kinderwagen eine kurze Runde Laufen gehen. So langsam wieder auf die Herbst-Winter-Berglauf Saison einstimmen. Morgen wird dann nochmal "Leistungsimpuls" gesetzt, Klettertraining.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2016)

Rezept hab ich im Knet geklaut und etwas abgewandelt:

100gr Vollkornmehl
200gr Haferflocken (Blütenzarte)
600ml Wasser
Salz


Alles in eine Schüssel geben und 1h in Ruhe lassen. Dann 200gr Sesam einrühren. Backblech fetten und ohne Backpapier alles gleichmäßig verteilen. Alles bei 180-200grad in den Ofen. Wenn sich das Knäckebrot ohne Probleme vom Backblech löst isses fertig. Kann aber gut 1,5h dauern wenn man es etwas dicker macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juli 2016)

hört sich simpel an, wird mal ausprobiert.


----------



## maddda (18. Juli 2016)

Is auch simpel. Musst halt nur 1,5h zu Hause sein und zwischendurch mal in den Ofen schauen


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2016)

Heute das erste Mal nach 2,5 Wochen Nichtstun wieder Rad gefahren. Hat deutliche Spuren hinterlassen, hätte ich in dem Ausmaß nicht erwartet . Letztes Foto zum Abschluss (Great Ocean Road, irgendwo 20km hinter Lorne aus Richtung Melbourne).


----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juli 2016)

Wie schnell man seine Form verliert musste ich diesen April wegen Krankheit auch wieder erschreckend feststellen. So ein Langstreckenflug und Zeitumstellung schlaucht ja auch noch ziemlich

Gerade noch 40min laufen gewesen.






Währenddessen gab es Bifi und KNÄCKEBROT


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juli 2016)

DONE!!!


----------



## Phippsy (18. Juli 2016)

Schick! 
Die Wand ist auch schon ein Klassiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Juli 2016)

Heute Vormittag "Race-Pace-Check" ..... das war nix, am 3. Berg gestorben. Werde ich etwas zurückhaltender Fahren müssen


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2016)

Kann es nicht erkennen, wie lang sind die Anstiege und mir wie viel Watt willst du sie fahren? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. Juli 2016)

Ischgl sind im Wesentlichen 4 Anstiege:

400 hm
300 hm
1450 hm
800 hm

alles bei entsprechender alpiner Steigung

Heute waren das bei mir

700 hm
950 hm
550 hm

etwas steiler, wie in Ischgl


Hab mal ein wenig Strava-gestalkt. Manche Leute kennt man ja. Zudem ist die schnellste Frau immer so ein markantes Datum für mich ;-)

Zudem noch das letzte Rennen daheim als Orientierung genommen, wo noch mehr gegangen wäre.

Da dann heute noch ein paar Prozent draufgelegt, die Erholungsphasen sind in Ischgl länger. Da fährt man ja ewig ab. Zudem sind die Trails nicht ganz so technisch/fordernd, wie das, was ich heute so gefahren bin.

Also heute dann die ersten beiden Berge mit 88-90% FTP rauf. Die Anstiege sind ja auch kürzer.

Das war natürlich schon deutlich über den "vernünftigen" 82-85% die ich nach der Strava-Analyse für das Rennen angepeilt hätte. Wollte aber mal sehen, ob es auch etwas drüber geht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Mittach!
> 
> Hab heute Regenerationstag...
> 
> Hab mich grad mal an Knäckebrot versucht:


Sieht lecker aus, aber für mich nur eingeweicht genießbar... zur Zeit   Nächsten Sommer soll das dann auch wieder gehen nachdem der KO das ganze Titanzeugs in den Kauleisten versenkt hat.  

Nach unserer 2 tätigen Kletter- und Wandertour auf über 2500m Höhe war ich etwas geschlaucht und der Brustkorb hat übel geschmerzt...Muskelkater durch den unbewohnten Stockeinsatz. Kaum noch atmen können, aber jetzt geht es wieder. 







Heute schön den Holly Hansen genossen...die Auffahrt war zwar stellenweise noch etwas Luftlos, aber kein Problem.  




Das Wetter ist noch Klasse.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2016)

Kommt ihr gar nicht mehr aus dem Urlaub zurück?


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kommt ihr gar nicht mehr aus dem Urlaub zurück?


...am liebsten nicht


----------



## Phippsy (19. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...am liebsten nicht


Ist eh viel vernünftiger


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2016)

Dann wünsch' ich euch auf jeden Fall noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2016)

Fast oben im Langtaufertal bei Graun am Reschensee auf 1970m. 





...die Sonne ballert wieder gnadenlos.


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2016)

Geil!


Hier is auch extrem warm. Bin meine Runde heute morgen gefahren... Da gibt's noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2016)

Und ich darf um 4 VO2Max Intervalle fahren...


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juli 2016)

irgendwo einen Nordhang im Wald suchen?

Bei mir gibt es heute nur Rasen mähen, morgen zuerst mit Frau auf den Berg und dann nochmal alleine Impuls setzen. Frau startet Sonntag ihren Damen-Alpen-X, d.h. nächste Woche dann Ruhewoche. Vielleicht dann doch Saarschleife, je nachdem wie die Woche/Nächte mit den Kindern war/-en.


----------



## maddda (20. Juli 2016)

Bei uns kann man es jetzt nur noch - hanghaus sei Dank - im Wohnzimmer aushalten...


----------



## BENDERR (20. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> irgendwo einen Nordhang im Wald suchen?
> 
> Bei mir gibt es heute nur Rasen mähen, morgen zuerst mit Frau auf den Berg und dann nochmal alleine Impuls setzen. Frau startet Sonntag ihren Damen-Alpen-X, d.h. nächste Woche dann Ruhewoche. Vielleicht dann doch Saarschleife, je nachdem wie die Woche/Nächte mit den Kindern war/-en.


Sag aufjedenfall bescheid falls du saarschleife fährst!


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2016)

Scheiß drauf! 3x12' Threshold auf den Kandel. Die Form stimmt,  jetzt muss ich nur noch Rennen fahren können. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Juli 2016)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Sag aufjedenfall bescheid falls du saarschleife fährst!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Juli 2016)

Wir waren oben am Reschensee in einem sehr schönen Tal...zum Schluss wieder 1700Hm erkämpft.





















...ich bin dann auch nochmal mit der letzten Bahn hoch.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

Mist, zuerst mit mega Kratzen im Hals und Husten aufgewacht und dann noch das:





so viel zum Thema mit Frau auf'n Berg und danach "Impuls" setzen. Und mal 2.5 Monate nicht krank gewesen, aber war ja klar, wenn die ganzen kleinen Bakterien und Virenschleudern um mich herumrotzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich freu mich auch schon drauf. Zumal ich wenn es gut laeuft M3 fahren darf  Ist den einer von euch schon mal gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

selber nicht, aber sehr gute  Freunde. Ist halt alles dabei, was so einen guten Alpenmarathon auszeichnet. Was man beachten könnte, da im Montafon ist es immer naß. Da regnet es recht viel und spontan. Wenn es z.B. hinter zur zweiten Runde rauf geht, da kann es parallel zur Silvretta Straße ganz schön zäh werden.  Oben am Stausee pfeift immer der Wind, da kommt man schon platt an und es ist auf einmal 15° kälter. Gerade wenn das Wetter nicht gut ist.

Runter geht es dann sehr lange am Schluss, da sind immer wieder recht happige Trailpassagen.

Insgesamt soll das wohl einer der besseren Marathons sein.

Kannst ja mal Kreuzotter o.ä. und den als Richtwert für's Pacing nehmen  : https://www.strava.com/activities/358605634/overview


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2016)

Geht auch bissle um die Reifen... FastTrack + Renegade wie beim Sella Ronda? Oder 2x FastTrack wie am Gardasee?

Edit: Der hier ist wohl mit FastTrak / FastTrak gut durch gekommen... ich denk das werde ich auch machen. Auch bestaetigt er mir, das ich das 34er auf den letzten 30km bergab durchaus brauchen kann


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

da kann ich nur schlecht eine Empfehlung geben, bin ja bekennender Reifenparanoiker. Aber basierend auf was ich so gehört habe, eher 2 x FT.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2016)

Ja, das wird es wohl auch werden. Vorne Sworks hinten Control.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

habe gerade FeWo für Ischgl gebucht. Endlich mal wieder mit ein paar anderen gemeinsam an den Start gehen, freu mich schon riesig. Muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe wieder meinen Homer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

meine Frau kam gerade vom Biken zurück. Hat vorne am kleinen KB zwei KB-Schrauben verloren. Sind auf Grund der Größe etwas kleinere, spezielle. BOR hat das KB tatsächlich mit Fett angeschraubt ?!?!? Echt, alles musst selber machen, wenn'st sicher gehen willst.

Am Sonntag geht es ja bei Ihr los, mal schaun'g ob R2-Bike oder bc es schaffen, bis Samstag zu liefern. R2 hat angeblich schon verschickt, mal sehen ob es dann DHL schafft. bc und bike24 sind ja leider nicht mehr so schnell, wie früher. Zumindest bei mir.

wird jedenfalls noch aufregend


----------



## maddda (21. Juli 2016)

Deshalb baue ich auch alle meine Räder selber. Wenn was is kann ich nur mir selbst in den Hintern beißen...


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juli 2016)

Stefan hat doch auch selbst gebaut.. wenn allerdings ab werk geknaupt wird, machste halt nix.. ich würde auch nicht auf die idee kommen alle schrauben rauszunehmen weil irgendjmd da vielleicht geschlampt hat


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe die Schrauben sogar nachgezogen mit dem DM Schlüssel. Aber wenn die mit Fett montiert werden, na ja


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2016)

so, sieht gut aus, morgen scheinen die Schrauben von r2 zu kommen. Habe die DHL Ankündigung bekommen. Bei b-c erst den Auftrag bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2016)

Im Nieselregen losgefahren um dann einen herrlichen Trail zu genießen...nach 8 Stunden und 2200Hm zurück fing es auch gleich an zu schütten.


----------



## Phippsy (22. Juli 2016)

Schön hast dus. 

Grad eben noch nen Nightride zum Lampen testen fürs 24h Rennen am WE gemacht. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum manche Trails im Sommer nicht gefahren werden und warum niemand im Sommer Nightrides macht. 
Außerdem hab ich dann noch alle Milch aus dem Hinterreifen verloren. Sowas macht Freude


----------



## BENDERR (22. Juli 2016)

Das mit den Trails nervt mich auch.. hier kann man im moment fast nichts fahren weil durch das nass-warme Wetter die Büsche explodiert sind.. aber Nightride muss ich mal noch machen diesen Sommer, das stell ich mir eigentlich geil vor!


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2016)

mmmm ... lecker sieht irgendwie anders aus ... aber Energieriegel sollen ja funktional sein. Da ich keinen Honig da hatte Agavensirup hergenommen. Ist das jetzt bappsüß geworden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2016)

Sieht doch gut aus. Ich bin in letzter Zeit faul und futter einfach Sponser Oat Packs oder Sponser Gel. Ich komme nicht dazu was anderes zu machen. Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich mein Training hin bekomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> mmmm ... lecker sieht irgendwie anders aus ... aber Energieriegel sollen ja funktional sein. Da ich keinen Honig da hatte Agavensirup hergenommen. Ist das jetzt bappsüß geworden.


Hervorragende Topflappen 



BENDERR schrieb:


> Das mit den Trails nervt mich auch.. hier kann man im moment fast nichts fahren weil durch das nass-warme Wetter die Büsche explodiert sind.. aber Nightride muss ich mal noch machen diesen Sommer, das stell ich mir eigentlich geil vor!



Ich muss mich momentan auch sehr genau nach Zecken absuchen, weil ich ständig durch irgendwelches Gewächs fahren muss.
Aber ist mir viiiel lieber als im Dunkeln oder der Kälte fahren zu müssen


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2016)

ich korrigiere mich, jetzt wo kalt ist es gar nicht so süß geworden. Hätte sie gerne noch etwas fluffiger, da hat das Backpulver alleine nicht gereicht. 

Bin doch momentan auf meinem Ernährungs-Gesundheitstrip. Zudem ist mir bei den ganzen fertigen Oats-Riegeln der Fettgehalt zu hoch. Abgesehen davon sind die mir einfach zu teuer. Na, mal sehen wie lange ich noch so motiviert bin. Einfach kaufen hat schon auch so seine Vorteile.


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus. Ich bin in letzter Zeit faul und futter einfach Sponser Oat Packs oder Sponser Gel. Ich komme nicht dazu was anderes zu machen. Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich mein Training hin bekomme...



Ich nehme fast nur noch eine Mischung aus Malto 19, 12, 6 und etwas Salz in die Trinkflasche. Kostet wenig (genaugenommen kostet es mich gar nichts), ist schnell gemacht und tausend mal bequemer einzunehmen, als Riegel, Gel oder anderes festes/schleimiges Zeug. Verpackungsmüll hat man auch nicht, da man die Gebinde einfach wieder abgeben/auffüllen lassen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juli 2016)

Was ist "Malto 17, 12, 6" ???

Ich bekomme das Sponserzeug ziemlich billig, da geht es Preislich. Und im Training nimm ich meistens auch nix, ausser Apfelsaftschorle.
Das Sponsergel fidne ich gut. Schmeckt wie ein Mund voll Honig


----------



## Phippsy (22. Juli 2016)

Muss ich mich in den Semesterferien mal durch probieren. Reiskuchen steht auch auf dem Plan. 
Maotodextrin in der Flasche geht im Rennen, aber eigentlich brauch ich was zum beißen.


Nachts an sich MAL schon geil, aber gefühlt hab ich viel mehr Getier eingesammelt als tagsüber


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was ist "Malto 19, 12, 6" ???



Das sind Kohlenhydrate (Maltodextrin) mit unterschiedlich langen Ketten, je kleiner die Zahl, desto langkettiger und desto weniger süß/mehr nach Stärke schmeckt das Zeug. Die optimale Mischung muss jeder für sich selbst finden, gibt es alles günstig als 500g Gebinde (oder mehr) in Pulverform, von dem 6er braucht man üblicherweise wenig bis gar nichts. 100g kosten normalerweise um 1 EUR (kommt auf die Menge an, bei 4kg Gebinden sind's dann oft nur noch 0,50 EUR)


----------



## Phippsy (22. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was ist "Malto 17, 12, 6" ???



Malrodextrose, die zahlen sagen was über die Länge der KW Ketten. Gibt's für wenige Euros in xKilosäcken


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2016)

jo, Länge der Ketten. Wobei DE19, 12, 6 die häufigsten Varianten sind. Je kürzer, desto leicht süßlicher (wobei ich immer nur 19 nehme)

kaufe ich im 5 kg Sack bei Amazon. Softflask Flasche und schnell vor einer Fahrt selber gemixt. Gel wäre mir zu viel Aufwand, muss man ja aufkochen.


----------



## Phippsy (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir mal nen Kilosack bei myprotein mitbestellen lassen. Weiß nicht genau, was da drin ist. 
Gelflaskflasche hab ich da, werd ich auch probieren. Hab das bisher immer vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Juli 2016)

ich benutz für rennen auch maltodextrin 
im training entweder nix, bananen oder selbstgemachte riegel


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2016)

Gerade den Steuerbescheid für 2015 gesichtet, ist schon geil, dass die einen jedes Jahr auf's Neue bescheißen wollen. Dieses mal ist es sogar eine mittlere vierstellige Summe, die einfach unterschlagen wurde. Entweder arbeiten da nur Praktikanten, oder die versuchen's einfach immer wieder, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass wir das Ding alleine machen. Frei nach dem Motto, seid glücklich, dass Ihr überhaupt etwas bekommt. Die sollen mal lieber froh sein, dass ich keinen Bock auf massenweise Belege sammeln habe .


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2016)

wenn ich mir so die Stories von meinem Bruder anhöre der in Berlin ein Geschäft hat, zeichnet sich die Verwaltung da auf allen Ebenen durch absolute Inkompetenz aus. Also kann Praktikant schon sein.

Habe die vom FA auch gefressen. In meiner Vor-Kinder-Büropräsenzpflicht-Zeit verfolgte ich folgende Pendelstrategien:

* 2-3 mal pro Woche die ganze Strecke mit dem Fahrrad (75km einfach). Hin und zurück
* 50% der Strecke mit dem Auto, Fahrrad im Kofferraum. Rest mit Fahrrad
* 60-80% der Strecke mit Auto, U-Bahn. Zurück zum Auto laufen. 1-3h je nachdem.

Und noch so ein paar andere Varianten. Je nach Schneelage natürlich unterschiedlich.

FA wollte dann für die Pendlerpauschale einen Beweis für meine gefahrenen km. Werkstattrechnung o.ä.. Oder Bahnfahrkarten. Ich versuchte ihnen dann meine Pendelstrategie zu erklären. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass meine Strategie vielleicht von 0.0001% der pendelnden Bevölkerung verfolgt wird, aber trotzdem ist es dann irgendwann lächerlich geworden. Eidesstattliche Erklärungen (auf meine Kosten) meines Arbeitgebers, Kopien von Ergebnislisten von Langstrecken MTB Rennen als Beweis das ich verrückt bin. Und noch mehr. Das war ein ziemlicher Kampf, hat mein Verhältnis als Bürger zu diesem Staat nachhaltig verstört.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Juli 2016)

ach du Scheiße, gerade erst die Nachrichten gesehen. Großteil meiner Familie hängt gerade in München fest und kommt nicht raus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2016)

Und? Wieder alle heil Zuhause? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (23. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so die Stories von meinem Bruder anhöre der in Berlin ein Geschäft hat, zeichnet sich die Verwaltung da auf allen Ebenen durch absolute Inkompetenz aus. Also kann Praktikant schon sein.
> 
> Habe die vom FA auch gefressen. In meiner Vor-Kinder-Büropräsenzpflicht-Zeit verfolgte ich folgende Pendelstrategien:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja heute Gott sei Dank alles einfacher, weil die Art des Verkehrsmittels das FA nichts angeht. Weg zur Arbeit = X km mal 0,30 EUR mal Anzahl der Arbeitstage = Entfernungsdpauschale und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juli 2016)

ja, alles in Ordnung. War aufregend gestern. Sind noch in der Nacht mit zwei Autos reingefahren und haben die Familie geholt. Die sind an einer Großveranstaltung in M beteiligt gewesen. Eigentlich hätte da heute meine Frau helfen sollen und morgen meine Kinder bei so einem Umzug mitmachen sollen.

Die Veranstaltung wurde zuerst wegen "Unwetterwarnung" aufgelöst, die Standbetreiber usw. wurden dann in irgendein Gebäude "evakuiert" und von schwer bewaffnetet Sondereinheiten bewacht. Nach ein paar Stunden durften sie raus. Mussten dann quer durch die Stadt marschieren bis wir sie wo einsammeln konnten.Handynetz ging nicht, Whats app aber.

Das wirklich einzigst positive was ich gestern abgewinnen konnte war, dass die Münchner Polizei einen recht besonnen und den Umständen entsprechend guten Job gemacht hat. Das Chaos haben sie recht gut verwaltet, wir sind ja auch durch ein paar Checkpoints durch. Auch meine Leute meinten das mit dem Auflösen der Veranstaltung hat die Polizei schon sehr clever gemacht.


----------



## maddda (23. Juli 2016)

Schön, dass bei euch alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2016)

Sehr gut!

Heute Abschlusstraining für m3. 4x10' Sweetspot. Eigentlich war ich schon vor der Einheit platt, aber jetzt bin ich es richtig! 2 ikea Taschen und ein großer Wäschekorb 3 Stockwerke hoch tragen ist auch anstrengend... Jetzt bis nächsten Samstag am limit regenerieren! 
Aber heute hab ich auch wieder die Vorzüge der Watt Kurbel gesehen. Nach puls und Gefühl hätte ich nach dem 2. vieleicht auch erst nach dem 3. Intervall genug gehabt. Aber so lange die Werte da sind wo sie sein sollen kann man weiter fahren, egal wie scheiße man sich fühlt... So waren es dann 4.
Zudem noch eine Bestzeit gefahren... trotz schwerem fully mit schweren Reifen 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juli 2016)

Gestern noch 50min @ 85%FTP den Berg rauf. Oben dann voll in ein Gewitter gekommen, das ging wirklich innerhalb von Minuten los. Aus dem heiteren Himmel. Da war mir kurz anders.

Bei der Abfahrt die örtliche Bikejugend mit Schaufel und Schubkarren bei "Bauarbeiten" gesehen. Weiß nicht, ob das was sie da gerade bauen nicht etwas zu auffällig und zu heftig ist. mit 180mm und jugendlicher Lockerheit macht das aber bestimmt viel Spaß.

Heute morgen meine Frau zum Startpunkt ihres Alpencross gefahren. Na gut, diesmal fahren sie eher eine große Schleife. Haben die Holländer Ferien? Fernpass war ja wie eine Perlenschnurr an holländischen Wohnwägen.

Jetzt eine Woche alleine mit 3 Kindern --> Oma wurde aktiviert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2016)

Ich fuehle mit dir. Wir warten noch auf den Bescheid von der Krankenkasse, wann la Weibe in Reha darf. Dann habe ich auch 3 Wochen "Spass"


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juli 2016)

Danke Oma!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hab heute gar nix gemacht. Ok, ich war bei uns im Zoo und der Weg da hat 20% Steigung... 

Morgen viele zur Arbeit und heim... Tapering halt. Heute noch das rad für Samstag gerichtet und mit meinem dad die Verpflegungspunkte durch gesprochen. Wird sehr spaßig  

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juli 2016)

Hi nopain-nogain




nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr gut!







> Heute Abschlusstraining für m3. 4x10' Sweetspot.



Was heißt das genau ?  4 mal 10 Minuten EB bergauf, oder ?



> Eigentlich war ich schon vor der Einheit platt, aber jetzt bin ich es richtig! 2 ikea Taschen und ein großer Wäschekorb 3 Stockwerke hoch tragen ist auch anstrengend... Jetzt bis nächsten Samstag am limit regenerieren!



 Hehe das klingt aber gut!   Freut mich sehr. 



> Aber heute hab ich auch wieder die Vorzüge der Watt Kurbel gesehen. Nach puls und Gefühl hätte ich nach dem 2. vieleicht auch erst nach dem 3. Intervall genug gehabt. Aber so lange die Werte da sind wo sie sein sollen kann man weiter fahren, egal wie scheiße man sich fühlt... So waren es dann 4.
> Zudem noch eine Bestzeit gefahren... trotz schwerem fully mit schweren Reifen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Perfect!  



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## maddda (25. Juli 2016)

Moin!


Hab heute regenerationstag Trotzdem heute nen paar KM abgerissen. Quasi ebike nur in cool


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2016)

Tach Allerseits,
meine Regenerationszeit hat heute auch wieder begonnen  
... Urlaub vorbei   
Um München war wieder die Hölle offen...extrem nerviger Verkehr und Autofahrer, und das am Sonntag.




Mein neues Klettersteigset ist nun auch nach 6Monaten    rechtzeitig   eingetroffen, macht einen handlichen Eindruck.
Den Onkel Doc Jens mit Freundin und Hündin habe ich auch in Goldrain getroffen und sind mit noch ein paar Leuten eine schöne Runde gefahren...
Leider war das Wetter die letzten Tage nicht ganz optimal, aber man macht das beste drauß.
Mal sehen was Strava ausspuckt? Wieviel Hm es geworden sind. 
War wieder sehr schön im Vinschgau...man erlebt immer wieder neue Sachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2016)

Vorher mit anfänglich schwerem Herzen die neuen Reifen, RoRo Sk & RL Prot auf die Wettkampflaufräder aufgezogen. So was schweres auf den guten Kohlefaserfelgen. Wirklich notwendig? ....

... aber beim Abziehen des Vorderrades zwei Schnitte in den hohen Seitenwänden des RK RS entdeckt. Beide mit etwas Drücken undicht. Hätte ich vor dem nächsten Rennen nie gecheckt. Muss ich mir in Oberammergau reingefahren haben, oder vielleicht sind sie schon länger drin.

Glück gehabt. Und auch etwas beruhigter wegen meiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Phippsy (26. Juli 2016)

RL?


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Juli 2016)

Vertippt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2016)

Ja, da hast du nochmal Glueck gehabt. Ich fahre morgen aber meist die leichte und hinten die verstaerkte Variante. Vorne sehe ich eher was ich "treffe" und hinten kann ich da schon eher mal was "treffen".


----------



## Phippsy (26. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Vertippt


Hat mich trotzdem ganz schön Hirnschmalz gebraucht um auf RK zu kommen. 

Meine RoRos in leicht siffen immer mehr. Vorgestern sind sie im Auto ausgelaufen. Scheint so, als müsste ich da anfangen zu flicken


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Juli 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hat mich trotzdem ganz schön Hirnschmalz gebraucht um auf RK zu kommen.



Ich hatte da heute Morgen keinerlei Zweifel an Deinen kombinatorischen Fähigkeiten als angehender Physiker 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du nochmal Glueck gehabt. Ich fahre morgen aber meist die leichte und hinten die verstaerkte Variante. Vorne sehe ich eher was ich "treffe" und hinten kann ich da schon eher mal was "treffen".



Denke mal ich habe die Schnitte vorne bei einem der zahlreichen "Grobschotterwege" reingefahren. Viele Wanderwege hier sind mit sehr groben Felsschotter (faustgroße, scharfkantige Brocken) aufgeschottert. Über die ganze Breite. Da schwimmt man eigentlich eher, ein wenig, wie durch Matsch. Mit Spur finden ist da nicht viel, geht eigentlich nur rein halten.

Die anderen Reifenschrotter sind so steile Hohlwege. Die werden von den Waldbauern mit richtigen Felsbrocken aufgefüllt. Sausteil, naß und Spur finden ist auch etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Phippsy (26. Juli 2016)

Das hier Mopedreifenreperaturzeug hab ich gestern gefunden. Sieht den Maxalamis ziemlich ähnlich. Hader aber noch mit mir


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2016)

Schon lange nichts mehr los hier ...

... und Sascha, wie war es? Habe es gestern etwas verfolgt, da Freundin auf M2 gefahren ist und da auch Podium gemacht hat. Nicht schlecht, so kurz nach Kind. Habe dann natürlich immer wieder auf die M3 rüber gespäht 

Wie es denn die Strecke? Die Trails?

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr 40% meiner Zeit im Sattel im Keller verbracht habe, war es Zeit jenigen etwas zu pimpen. Zudem kann ich gewisse Aspekte meiner Arbeit auch gut mit 4 h Grundlage-Schrubben verbinden. Da musste aber das Setup etwas gebessert werden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2016)

Sieht sehr tauglich aus. Wie ist es mit dem tippen? Lehnst du dann voll auf dem Tisch? 

Wie es lief? Hmmm 7:41h 26.ak und 63.gesamt. Irgendwie kam ich nicht in die Gänge. Bin eigentlich durchgehend ga/Tempo Bereich gefahren. Mehr ging nicht. Das war aber bei der Renndauer vielleicht auch gut. 

Trails? Naja...  1. Abfahrt bestand bis auf 1km Hardcore Trail nur aus Straße und super schmierigen Sand /Schotter. Die 2. Abfahrt war 100% Straße! Die 3. Abfahrt war Straße, Wiese, 2km ultra krasses Geröll und dann noch 1km sehr knackig Trail. Echo noch 2x15km Transfer liebt bergauf bzw zurück dann bergab. Das war auch sehr viel Straße mit ab und zu einen schönen Trail. 
Wie ihr seht fand ich die Streckenführung eher mäßig... Aber Organisation, Aussicht und trennen war sonst top. 
Aber wenn man nach 60km und 3000hm eigentlich schon tot ist ändert erst die Hälfte hat wird das gaaaaaanz schlimm! 
Dem letzten Anstieg noch bin ich in der prallen Sonne schier ein gegangen... Aber die um mich rum sind noch mehr gestorben... War also eher training für den Kopf,aber 130km und 4500hm sind halt fies 

Ach ja: Straße heißt 100% im nicht gesperrten Straßenverkehr! Mit Ambiente auf der Hauptstraße! Auf der Abfahrt von letzten Berg runter hatte ich einen Bus!!! vor der Nase! Da müsste ich dann die Serpentine quer dem Hang runter ab kürzen, sonst wäre ich nicht vorbei gekommen... Und der stand in der Kehre!

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2016)

Das mit der Strecke hört sich ja nicht so toll an. War aber auch immer meine Befürchtung, weswegen ich da nie so wirklich motiviert war zu starten. Wird wohl dann auch nicht mehr passieren. So ähnlich wie von dir beschrieben habe ich es auch von anderen gehört. Streckeneindruck ist ja immer höchst subjektiv.

Tippen geht da nicht so gut, bin mit dem neuen Tisch aber erst heute gefahren. Am Nachmittag sind wieder etliche Gewitter bei uns durchgezogen. Was für ein Sommer.

Eigentlich hätte es ein "Hunter Allen Kitchen Sink Workout" werden solle, aber dann doch die Woche in den Beinen gespürt und einfach "etwas gerollt" und doch noch 3000 KJ Arbeit geleistet 





Ich muss in der Arbeit viel lesen. Sehr viel lesen. Kommentare und Anmerkungen mache ich dann per Sprachsteuerung, funktioniert recht gut. Auch Vorträge oder Schulungsvideos usw. kann man gut "aktiv" verfolgen. Und noch mehr. Programmieren oder Studien/Datenauswertungen gehen allerdings damit nicht.

Vielleicht dann für 2017 doch Salzkammergut Trophy? Volumen könnte ich so jetzt raufschrauben. Nur leider ist das immer eine Woche nach meinem Heimrennen. Das ist als A-Rennen gesetzt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2016)

Naja... alleine wegen der Gegen sollte man es schon mal gefahren sein. Kirchzarten faehrt man ja auch nicht wegen der Trails  Und mit dem Verkehr: man muss halt immer mit regulaerem Verkehr rechnen, dann geht's schon. Muss im Trainind ja auch gehen.

Was ich ganz vergessen habe: ab der 3. Stunde haben sich meine Fuesse angefuehlt, als waeren die Schuhe 1-2 Nummern zu klein und ich hatte die duennsten Socken an und die gleichen Schuehe wie beim Sella Ronde und da gingen 6,5h Probemlos. Keine Ahnung was da schief lief, aber ich hatte Schmerzen!!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2016)

Die Gegend kenne ich ja. Und sobald eine längere Anfahrt und eventuell Übernachtung notwendig ist, dann sollte es schon was besonderes sein. "Besonders" kann alles mögliche sein, müssen nicht unbedingt Trails sein. Irgendwie wird da aber der M3 von anderen Rennen für mich ausgestochen. Wäre ich nicht fremdbestimmt würde ich natürlich alle fahren 

wobei ich dieses Wochenende dann wohl eher nach Bormio gefahren wäre

Habe mit meinen neuen Shimano auch Taubheitsprobleme. Da habe ich endlich mal Platz vorne an den Zehen und dann so etwas. Keine Ahnung warum. KOmmt aber auch erst nach längerer Belastung.


----------



## Phippsy (31. Juli 2016)

Schickes Arbeitszimmer, Stefan. 

Taubheitsprobleme hatten sich bei mir glücklichereweise nach drei Monaten und viel rumbasteln an der Cleatposition gegeben.

Ich hab gerade mal mein Frühstück gewogen. Sind 1000kcal 
Mal schauen wie viel ich davon dann mit zur Arbeit nehm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2016)

Es war nicht taub, es tat weh wie sau... wie es halt ist wenn Schuhe zu klein sind. Aber warum sollen die nach Sella Ronda eingegangen sein???


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2016)

vielleicht sind deine Füße mehr angeschwollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2016)

Das muss fast sein. Kollegin meinte das sowas von Elektrolythmangel kommen kann... hab zwar gesoffen wie ein Loch, aber vllt haette ich "Salztabletten" futtern sollen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2016)

Das ist interessant, kann wirklich damit zusammen hängen. Kann vielleicht auch miterklären, warum du dich nicht ganz so toll gefühlt hast.

Anekdote: letztes Jahr war es bei meinem Heimrennen sauheiß. Überall wurde Panik gemacht man solle ganz viel trinken. Machte ich dann auch. Festes Regime. MIT Salz/Elektrolyttabletten.

Nach 2/3 der Strecke hat es mich total zerlegt. So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Diagnose meiner Frau: Du hast zu viel gesoffen. War eindeutig über die Symptome erklärbar.

Traurigerweise ist am gleichen Tag ein Triathlet in Frankfurt oder Roth, weiß nicht mehr genau welches, verstorben: heute weiß man, zu viel getrunken. Mit Salz.

Bin dann in der Nachbearbeitung auf Folgendes gestoßen:

* viele Studien berichten, dass Elite-Athleten bei Langstreckenevents sehr wenig trinken. "Age-groupers", aka Hobbies, viel zu viel.
* ein interessantes Buch von Tim Noakes (wohl eher bei Läufern bekannt, ein Sportwissenschaftler aus Südafrika, sehr prominente Person, eckt gerne an): https://www.amazon.de/Waterlogged-Serious-Problem-Overhydration-Endurance/dp/145042497X

Der hat u.a. sehr viel Studien mit Soldaten in der Wüste gemacht. Seine Empfehlung, ganz simpel, trinke einfach nach Durstgefühl, nicht nach Plan. Und alles ist gut.

Praktiziere das seit dem. Auch an heißen Tagen trinke ich im Vgl. zu früher recht wenig. Konnte bezüglich Performance keine Einbußen feststellen. Bilde mir auch ein, dass meine Neigung zu Krämpfen etwas zurückgegangen ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2016)

Ja, so mache ich es normal auch. Sponser Iso Getraenk (das ist geschmacklich auch gut) und dann so viel wie Durst/Lust. Hatte auch von der Leistung her keine Probleme... nur dir Fuesse...


----------



## mete (1. August 2016)

Das, was man in 5h-6h an Salz braucht, ist maximal eine Prise (also das, was zwischen Zeigfinger und Daumen passt), wer mehr nimmt, kann schon ein Problem bekommen, denn dann muss zwangsweise viel getrunken werden, um das Zeug wieder loszuwerden und das Wasser fehlt an anderer Stelle. Also nein, Salz hilft an der Stelle nicht wirklich, das, was in der Iso-Plörre drin ist, reicht normalerweise locker aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. August 2016)

So sind auch meine Erfahrungen... vllt wollten mir meine Fuesse auch nur einfach mal den Vogel zeigen


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2016)

Meine Frau ist nun auch wieder da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-au...-und-runterfahren.794375/page-8#post-13965981


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2016)

Mist, heute Morgen aufgestanden mit heiser Stimme, Husten und laufender Nase. Toll. Hoffentlich geht das bis Sa wieder weg.


----------



## maddda (2. August 2016)

Morgen Jungs! 

Gestern nur rumgelegen und gegessen. So langsam komme ich wieder unter die Lebenden Werde mir gleich mal gedanken über den Rennbericht machen


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2016)

deswegen letztens diese 8h Trainingsfahrt. Welches Volumen hast Du denn in Vorbereitung dafür pro Woche geschoben?


----------



## maddda (2. August 2016)

Volumen wenn kein Rennen oder keine Regenerationswoche war min. 12h Rad und 3h Krafttraining.

Ansonsten halt mit kurzen Rennen und der DM im 8er eingestiegen und dann nur noch Langstrecke gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2016)

die 3h KT zielgerichtet fürs Radfahren, oder weil es einfach Spass macht und man sonst nichts anderes zu tun hat?

Bin mit meinem Keller leicht euphorisch. Heute den ersten "Arbeitstag" gehabt. 2 h Berichte gegengelesen und kommentiert. 2 h locker Training, zwecks Hals nur ganz easy. Sehe da aber echt ein riesiges Potential, Arbeit leidet nicht aber ich kann volumen machen. Zuerst draußen ein, zwei Stunden fahren und dann rein und noch was dranhängen und gleichzeitig arbeiten. Das mit der Navigation per Sprachsteuerung funktioniert sehr gut, muss ich aber noch etwas besser trainieren.

Salzkammergut Trophy 2017 ... mmmmmmmmmmm ....


----------



## maddda (2. August 2016)

Schon auch Zielgerichtet. Mir fällt immer wieder auf, dass es nac 18h wichtig ist auch stabilität im Oberkörper zu haben...Das ist schon was anderes als nach einer normalen Langstrecke.

Es hilft in den Abfahrten dann ungemein und ich möchte nicht drauf verzichten. Bin ja auch mit 185 eher groß und das bissl extrapower hat es in dem ein oder anderen Rennen schon gebracht und ja Spaß macht es mir auch


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. August 2016)

Der Druck wächst:






Das ist wohl das erste Mal, dass zwischen Heimrennen und ST ein Wochenende dazwischen liegt. Also die Ausrede zieht dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2016)

Gut das mich hier keiner vermisst.   

Tach Allerseits   

...konnte zu euren letzten Themen nicht viel beisteuern, bin ja aus dem stressigen Wettkampfleben raus. 
Damals habe ich immer so zwischen einem halben und ganzen Liter/h Wasser mit Pulver von Powerbar getrunken und immer gut vertragen. Mein krassestes Erlebnis hatte ich bei einem 100km MA in Bruthitze auf den letzten Kilometern...wegen der Zeit am letzten Versorgungspunkt bewusst vorbei gefahren und dann nichts mehr zu trinken gehabt. Ca. 30min vor Ziel musste ich dann aus einer Schafstränke ohne ständigen Zulauf    meine Flasche füllen. Es ging keinen Meter weiter...ich hätte fast Gras gefressen, so schlimm war der Durst. 
Jetzt trinke ich auch eher wenig aber auch nach Durstgefühl. Habe aber immer genügend mit, man weiß ja nie.   

Das ICB2.0 habe ich jetzt auch durch kleine Änderungen so wie ich es haben wollte. Macht Spaß das Bike.   

Also ich lebe noch   
VG Jens


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2016)

Juhuuuu! Neuer cp20 Rekord! 393 Watt 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2016)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAHLZEIT!!!

Doofe Frage: kennt jemand die XLC SPD Pedale? Die sind ja sehr preiswert und leicht.
Da ich ein Paar Pedale brauche hab ich mir mal ein Set bestellt und werde sie am Cube testen... mal sehen.


----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

Bei uns fährt sie einer am Starrbike. Funktionieren und sind wohl recht leicht. Fühlen sich beim Klicken aber nicht so gut an, sagt er.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2016)

Bin mal gespannt... Für das Trainingsrad wird es reichen. Und wenn sie wirklich fit sind Kauf ich noch ein 2. Paar fürs scalpel. 

Fährt noch jemand ob Neustadt? Ich werde wohl Mitteldistanz fahren... Eine Runde ballern, nachdem ich die letzten beiden einen >6h bummeln musste 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

Ich trau mir nicht recht... 





@maddda , fährt Sven auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (6. August 2016)

wat dat denn?!


Jup der fährt auch. Das is auch der den ich hier versorge


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich trau mir nicht recht...
> Anhang anzeigen 517493
> 
> 
> @maddda , fährt Sven auch?


Trau dich... kannst ja nicht viel versauen   
Sekundenkleber rein und vorsichtig glatt schleifen...?


----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

Fährt er auch solo?

In Enspel stand das Rad vorm Klo ein bisschen unsicher. Ich habs auf dem Weg rein dann schon fallen gehört...
Dort war ich im gleichen Pavillion wie er und hab sein Waterloo() miterlebt.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> kannst ja nicht viel versauen


Stimmt. Ist schließlich Kashima.
Also immer ran an die Gabel


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Fährt er auch solo?
> 
> In Enspel stand das Rad vorm Klo ein bisschen unsicher. Ich habs auf dem Weg rein dann schon fallen gehört...
> Dort war ich im gleichen Pavillion wie er und hab sein Waterloo() miterlebt.
> ...


...ein bisschen grob die Werkzeuge   
Besser erst Löcher füllen und dann mit 2000er Wasserschleifpapier auf einer ganz feinen Feile mit viel Wasser verschleifen.


----------



## maddda (6. August 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Fährt er auch solo?
> 
> In Enspel stand das Rad vorm Klo ein bisschen unsicher. Ich habs auf dem Weg rein dann schon fallen gehört...
> Dort war ich im gleichen Pavillion wie er und hab sein Waterloo() miterlebt.
> ...


Klar der fährt immer Solo


----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ein bisschen grob die Werkzeuge
> Besser erst Löcher füllen und dann mit 2000er Wasserschleifpapier auf einer ganz feinen Feile mit viel Wasser verschleifen.


Die Feilen sind nur Deko  
Erst 2000er trocken, dann nass und jetzt warten bis der Kleber fest ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (6. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Die Gegend kenne ich ja. Und sobald eine längere Anfahrt und eventuell Übernachtung notwendig ist, dann sollte es schon was besonderes sein. "Besonders" kann alles mögliche sein, müssen nicht unbedingt Trails sein. Irgendwie wird da aber der M3 von anderen Rennen für mich ausgestochen. Wäre ich nicht fremdbestimmt würde ich natürlich alle fahren
> 
> wobei ich dieses Wochenende dann wohl eher nach Bormio gefahren wäre
> 
> Habe mit meinen neuen Shimano auch Taubheitsprobleme. Da habe ich endlich mal Platz vorne an den Zehen und dann so etwas. Keine Ahnung warum. KOmmt aber auch erst nach längerer Belastung.




Konntest du das Problem mit dem Taubheitsgefühl mittlerweile beseitigen? Hatte ich bzw habe ich manchmal in den SH-XC70 auch. Allerdings habe ich vorne keinen Druck sondern wenn dann eher seitlich am Fuss.

Ich habe aber auch festgestellt, wenn ich direkt morgens (sowie heute) biken gehe dann machen die Schuhe null Probleme. War ich allerdings vorher schon 10-11 Stunden auf der Arbeit dann bekomme ich manchmal leichte Schmerzen. Die Füsse sind dann wahrscheinlich einfach schon etwas "dicker"

Ich habe die Schuhe aber auch mit Dehnungsspray und breiten Schuhspannern behandelt


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2016)

Wie geht das? Ich bin heute nochmal mit meinen Race Sidi gefahren... das geht nicht mehr


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. August 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Konntest du das Problem mit dem Taubheitsgefühl mittlerweile beseitigen?



Bin die Tage nur im Keller mit meinen P1 Pedalen oder draußen mit meinen Spezi Schuhen gefahren. wollte heute beim Rennen mit Altbewährtem fahren.


----------



## maui400 (6. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAAAAAAHLZEIT!!!
> 
> Doofe Frage: kennt jemand die XLC SPD Pedale? Die sind ja sehr preiswert und leicht.
> Da ich ein Paar Pedale brauche hab ich mir mal ein Set bestellt und werde sie am Cube testen... mal sehen.



Kannst Du was zu den Pedalen schreiben, wenn Du sie getestet hast? So rein interessehalber.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2016)

Geht klar 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Fährt noch jemand ob Neustadt? Ich werde wohl Mitteldistanz fahren... Eine Runde ballern, nachdem ich die letzten beiden einen >6h bummeln musste



Leider nicht, Frau hat 24h Dienst an dem Wochenende. Sonst wäre ich rauf gefahren.


----------



## Till_Mann (6. August 2016)

Habt ihr das Olympia Straßenrennen gesehen? Das war mal ne spannende Nummer.

Heute mal seit längerem ne schöne Runde mit (deutlich) stärkeren Fahrern als mich gemacht. Tut auch mal wieder gut da mitzuziehen. Ach ja und ich hab den zweiten RaceSport Reifen innerhalb von zwei Monaten gekillt. 3 cm Riss vorne


----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

Wenn wir schon mal bei Rennen sind: 
Stefan, kennst du das 3 Std Rennen im Rahmen des Jura Cup in Neukirchen oder das CC Rennen in Wettstetten? Ich bin rund um den 10.09. bei der Familie in Bayern und wollte da dann mind. ein Rennen mitnehmen


----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

Nur das Ende des Rennens nach der Tagesschau. Die Abfahrt war mal richtig heftig



Till_Mann schrieb:


> Tut auch mal wieder gut da mitzuziehen


Dafür fahr ich morgen ne RTF als Sternfahrt und lass mich die kompletten 230km/3600hm hetzen. Dann hab ich das Olympiarennen auch drin


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. August 2016)

Nein, leider nicht. Bin mein letztes CC Rennen in den 90ern des letzten Jahrtausends gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (6. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Bin mein letztes CC Rennen in den 90ern des letzten Jahrtausends gefahren


Mann bist du alt.

Hmm schod. Wenn (m)ein Onkel mitspielt wirds dann das 3 Std Rennen werden. Und die Woche vorher ein BZF


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (7. August 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon mal bei Rennen sind:
> Stefan, kennst du das 3 Std Rennen im Rahmen des Jura Cup in Neukirchen oder das CC Rennen in Wettstetten? Ich bin rund um den 10.09. bei der Familie in Bayern und wollte da dann mind. ein Rennen mitnehmen



das 3h Rennen in Neukirchen bin ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal gefahren, als es noch ein normales CC Rennen war. Strecke war nicht sonderlich schwer, aber eigentlich ganz schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2016)

Boar! Ganz groß! Musste heute auf dem Spielplatz einen Sprint aus dem Gartenstuhl, durch den Sandkasten zum Karussell hin legen, da mein Kleiner da plötzlich hin gerannt ist und das mit einem großen Kind drin Vollgas drehte...  Schön im Sandkasten in ein Loch gedappt und eine Zerrung geholt. Mehr als meine aus schütteln war dann heute Nachmittag nicht mehr... 

Jetzt erstmal auf die Blackroll und Worldcup schauen. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (8. August 2016)

Moin!

Worldcup hab ich net geschaut... Dafür das olympische Straßenrennen der Damen.  

Der Sturz der Niederländerin war ein Alptraum!

Jolanda Neff hat mich aber echt beeindruckt


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Worldcup hab ich net geschaut... Dafür das olympische Straßenrennen der Damen.
> 
> ...


Moin! 
...und da reden die von Entwarnung weil sie bei Bewusstsein ist, ist aber mit dem Nacken auf den Bordstein geknallt.   
Ich hoffe sie hat nur eine Prellung und nicht mehr...


----------



## maddda (8. August 2016)

Jap. also ich hielt die Strecke für gefährlich. Dan Anstieg vom Ende hätten sie am Anfang reinpacken können um zu selektieren aber net am Ende wo alle dann grau in die Abfahrt gehen. Außerdem weiß jeder selbst, dass bei olympischen Spielen wirklich nach dem Motto lieber Tod als zweiter gefahren wird.


Sitz grad beim TÜV. Grad fährt der Prüfer mit meinem Mopped...


@Jens

Gehirnerschütterung und splitterung an den wirbelndas ist das was ich heute morgen mitbekommen hab... Ich hatte Schiss, dass sie sich sofort einen pneumothorax holt so wie sie mit den Rippen aufgekommen ist


----------



## baloo (8. August 2016)

Fand die Strecke nicht so schlecht, sicher war die Abfahrt nicht ohne, aber schliesslich haben alle schon auf der Strecke trainiert und wussten also wie gefährlich sie war! 
Dass am Schluss in beiden Rennen kein reiner Bergfahrer gewonnen hat, zeigt dass es wohl doch auch eine Strecke für Allrounder war.

Fand auch den Umstand, dass nur vier Fahrer und ohne Funk gefahren wurde super für die Spannung im Rennen, hab schon lange nicht mehr solch fesselende Radrennen gesehen. Sogar meine Frau hat mitgefiebert und das heisst was!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2016)

Ich glaube mit Scheibenbremse wär das nicht passiert. 




...hat aber extrem viel Glück gehabt. 

Die sollten die Scheibenbremsen wieder zulassen, nur eben mit kleinen Schutzabdeckungen damit der Eine dem Anderen beim Hineinfahren nicht die Wade aufschneidet.


----------



## mete (8. August 2016)

Offensichtlich blockiert da ja schon das Hinterrad, da hätten Scheibenbremsen auch nichts genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2016)

Naja... eine Disk hat ja nicht nur mehr Bums, sondern ist auch besser zu dossieren und vor allem verlaesslicher. Ich weis, das es bremst und muss wenn ich Pech habe nicht erst noch 2m den Wasserfilm verdraengen.
Ich bin heil froh keine Felgenbremse mehr zu haben.


----------



## maddda (8. August 2016)

Hinterrad und Vr blockieren beide schon. Die DIsc hätte definitv nichts gebracht. Sie war einfach viel zu schnell


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2016)

So jetzt hab ich das Video auch gesehen. Ich glaub das war echt ein Problem mit: bremst, passiert nix, brems mehr und ploetzlich kommt die Bremse massiv! Und genau das hat man mit einer Disk net.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich das Video auch gesehen. Ich glaub das war echt ein Problem mit: bremst, passiert nix, brems mehr und ploetzlich kommt die Bremse massiv! Und genau das hat man mit einer Disk net.


So sehe ich es auch...die Vorderradbremse kommt schlagartig.


----------



## mete (8. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich das Video auch gesehen. Ich glaub das war echt ein Problem mit: bremst, passiert nix, brems mehr und ploetzlich kommt die Bremse massiv! Und genau das hat man mit einer Disk net.



Die Rennradbremsen sind inzwischen so gut, das kann ich mir definitiv nicht vorstellen. Dieses digitale Verhalten wie bei V-Brakes hat man da schon lange nicht mehr, RR-Bremsen lassen sich mittlerweile eigentlich sehr gut dosieren. Das Problem bei dieser Strecke war wohl auch, dass die Straßen nach außen hin abfallen, was ja mal totaler Nonsense ist und dazu führt, dass man wesentlich schneller wegrutscht. Das sieht man auch sehr schön im Video, sie rutscht erst in der Mitte der Fahrbahn mit dem HR weg, versucht dann zu Bremsen und Gegenzusteuern, da hätte keine Disc der Welt etwas gebracht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2016)

Wenn du es sagst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. August 2016)

Mit der Disc wär sie vielleicht auch nicht in die Situation gekommen und hätte vorher schon besser anbremsen können und das Vorderrad geht nicht schlagartig auf stopp. 

Zum Glück hat sie sich nicht das Genick gebrochen.


----------



## baloo (8. August 2016)

Denke auch dass das scheissegal ist, Hauptsache sie hat sich nicht ernsthaft verletzt! Sah wirklich brutal aus und ich dachte das Schlimmste als sie so lange regungslos liegen blieb. Muss auch ein Scheissgefühl für die anderen gewesen sein, einfach so dran vorbeifahren?!


----------



## mete (8. August 2016)

Andere Frage, ich merke immer wieder, dass der Speci FastTrak vorn nur dann recht gut ist, solange der Untergrund nicht sandig wird, ist der Ground Control (habe ich noch irgendwo herumliegen) da besser oder sollte ich mich lieber nach einem komplett anderen Reifen umsehen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2016)

DAs hatte ich sowohl beim Sella, als auch beim M3: auf losem Schotter geht er sehr leicht weg...


----------



## Phippsy (8. August 2016)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> das 3h Rennen in Neukirchen bin ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal gefahren, als es noch ein normales CC Rennen war. Strecke war nicht sonderlich schwer, aber eigentlich ganz schön


Das klingt doch mal gut. Danke


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2016)

Also XLC Pedale sind da montiert und zur Arbeit gefahren:






Das Gewicht ist sehr gut. Das Einklicken ist mit ein paar ziemlich alten Shimano Cleats etwas unpräziser, aber sonst sehr unauffällig.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tip für eine sehr niedrige Steuersatz-top-cap? So etwas wie das hier, nur leichter verfügbar:

http://www.certifiedslammed.com/#_=_

Für ZS44 oder IS44 fällt mir da erstmal nur Tune Babibubabi (wie die da alle heißen) ein. Gibt's aber nur komplett, glaube ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

...entweder so... 
oder...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/answer-sternmutter-top-cap-/rp-prod57623


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

da habe ich mich falsch augedrückt. meinte die obere abdeckung des steuersatzes


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/carbonti-x-cap-carbon/rp-prod143461


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> da habe ich mich falsch augedrückt. meinte die obere abdeckung des steuersatzes


Du meinst den Klemmkonus?
...oder was darüber sitzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2016)

Es geht ihm um den Deckel auf dem oberen Lager...


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

Ob man den einzeln bekommt? K.A.


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. August 2016)

ja, z.T., bei cane creek habe ich gerade einen für frau bestellt


----------



## dvt (13. August 2016)

Mal eine Frage, lohnt sich der Umstieg auf ovale Kettenblätter?
Mein normales KB hat sich zu einem Kartoffelchip verbogen. Da muß was neues her, da dachte ich an oval.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. August 2016)

Muss jeder für sich entscheiden... Ich finde sie gut.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (13. August 2016)

Hat hier jemand ein Garmin abzugeben?


----------



## s_works (13. August 2016)

ja einen 1000er edge


----------



## maddda (14. August 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, lohnt sich der Umstieg auf ovale Kettenblätter?
> Mein normales KB hat sich zu einem Kartoffelchip verbogen. Da muß was neues her, da dachte ich an oval.


Wenn du denkst, dass du dadruch den mega Vorteil bekommst bist du da falsch. Aber ich finde sie treten sich angenehmer und es hat mir grade auf längeren Strecken geholfen. Ist meine persönliche Erfahrung und ich werde zumindest auf dem mtb nicht wieder auf Rund wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (14. August 2016)

Every little helps. 
Ich werde sie mal probieren.
Wie hast Du gewechselt? Also 1:1 von der Zähnezahl getauscht? Oder kleiner/größer gewählt. Beim 32'er soll es sich wie 30/34 verhalten...


----------



## maddda (14. August 2016)

Gleiche Zähnezahl weiter gefahren...also erstmal. Habe aber mehrere Ovale Kettenblätter und tausche je nach Rennstrecke.


----------



## Phippsy (14. August 2016)

In Nordenau kam ich gestern am Start nicht so richtig in den richtigen Gang...





Dann ganz geschmeideig 2x7 mit 11-25 Kassette ge- und noch ordentlich verfahren.
Hab vorhin überschlagen: die Bandbreite müsste kleiner sein als 1x11 und kleinster Gang etwa 40x42. Nächstes Jahr sollte ich dann in der Lage sein 1x11 fahren zu können.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2016)

bin auch immer wieder erstaunt was eigentlich möglich ist, wenn ich mit dem crosser unterwegs bin.

am mtb fahre ich 26/36 - 11/32 und am crosser 36/46 - 11/28.
mit dem mtb denkt man "hmm, schwer." und den crosser würgt man den selben anstieg trotzdem hoch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder auf dem Heimweg aus Neustadt. 25. Lizenz Mitteldistanz in 2:16h. Lief echt gut. Und war vor allem mal wieder schön schnell zu fahren und nicht im ga Bereich rum zu bummeln 
Aber klassisch: heute Nacht müsste Jakob im 45' Rhythmus Terror machen. Aber Schlaf ist völlig über bewertet 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (14. August 2016)

Nabend Jungs!

Meine Cousine sucht gerade verzweifelt eine Wohnung WG oÄ in Göttingen für Ihr FSJ kennt hier jemand zufällig jemandenden der einen kennt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. August 2016)

Leider nein, aber wenn wir hier gerade schon bei Gesuchen sind.. haben wir hier jemanden aus Nähe Sinsheim oder Nürnberg dabei?
Ich hab da was geplant für kommende Woche und bräuchte eine Couch


----------



## Phippsy (14. August 2016)

Kassel ist wohl zu weit von Göttingen?



k_star schrieb:


> mit dem mtb denkt man "hmm, schwer." und den crosser würgt man den selben anstieg trotzdem hoch.


Kenn ich. Wobei ich mit dem Renner danach dann immer kurz rausnehmen kann, während das im Rennen eher kontraproduktiv wäre


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2016)

Korrigiere: 23.


----------



## maddda (14. August 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Kassel ist wohl zu weit von Göttingen?
> 
> 
> Kenn ich. Wobei ich mit dem Renner danach dann immer kurz rausnehmen kann, während das im Rennen eher kontraproduktiv wäre


Ja das ist wohl etwas weit. Auto hat sie nicht.. Auto+Wohnung wäre etwas teuer...


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder auf dem Heimweg aus Neustadt. 25. Lizenz Mitteldistanz in 2:16h. Lief echt gut.



Ist echt eine gute Zeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Lief auch echt gut. Ziel war bergauf immer mehr als 300 Watt auf der Anzeige zu haben und die Stücke kommt mit vom Anspruch auch entgegen. 
Es war auch einfach mal wieder toll voll drauf zu ballern ohne Angst zu haben dann die >6h nicht mehr zu überleben 

Und auf den Abfahrten war das scalpel echt eine Waffe! Fasttrack und Renegade waren auch die perfekte reifen Mischung. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. August 2016)

Bin letztes Jahr da auch mit dem Lux gefahren, war neben dem Frankenbikemarathon das einzigste mit Fully. Schon eine sehr spaßige Strecke, habe da ein paar Jahre im Exil gelebt. Top Bikerevier! 

Zur diesjährigen Standortbestimmung wäre ich da echt gerne wieder gefahren, letztes Jahr war in Anbetracht der katastrophalen Nacht und Gesundheitssituation mit 2:29 oder 2:27 schon noch Luft nacht oben für mich.


Zwecks niedrigem Steuersatzdeckel, gerade vorher gesehen:





https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=92974


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Ich denke etwas schneller waere noch gegangen, aber mit den aktuellen Leistungswerten und 80kg nicht mehr viel. aber ich glaub ich habe solangsam verstanden, wie ich die weiter komme 

Eben. Gibt ja einige die so was machen. Ich musste mir jetzt gerade fuer 100 Steine ein WheelsMfg GXP Lager bestellen. Diese GXP Kacke geht mir auf den Sack!
Haette ich die erste Stages nur nicht als X9 gekauft... aber nachdem am Zaboo auch erst Ruhe war, als ich ein gescheites Reset verbaut habe und es am Cube nun mit dem Pressfit genauso bloede knarzt... jetzt kommt ein verschraubtes rein und dann ist Ruhe!


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. August 2016)

mmmmm .... könnte über einen Bekannten aus alten Juniorenteamzeiten "günstig" an einen 2017er Raven Max Rahmen kommen. Relativ betrachtet immer noch schweineteuer ... aber ein Rahmenaustausch stand an. Scheint 2017 noch 12x142 zu haben, zudem PF30, was für meinen P2M dann auch keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme bereitet. Für mich beides Faktoren auf Plusseite

mmmmmm .........


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Was spricht denn dagegen? Ich bin auch heil froh nun an beiden Bikes vorne wie hinten gleiche Standarts (Lefty und x12) zu haben und somit 3 austauschbare LRS zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. August 2016)

Ist halt schon ein Haufen Geld ... und so der neue Niner Rahmen hätte mir auch gefallen. Oder der neue Speci oder auch der neue Scale, trotz Knickrohr. Allerdings alle Boost. Ob man nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch mit so nudel-weichen 142 Laufrädern um die Kurve fahren kann 

der Raven wird wohl der letzte sein (in dem Segment), wo ich noch 142 bekomme und so auch Fuhrparkkompatibilität aufrecht erahlten kann. Zudem brauche ich mir dann auch keine Gedanken um einen Boost P2M machen (den es ja nicht geben wird). Und ob es eine Boost Kurbel überhaupt braucht.

werde es vermutlich machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Du hast dir die Antwort doch schon selber gegeben


----------



## mete (15. August 2016)

Bei Cannondale gibt es doch sogar noch Schnellspanner, wenn man den Boost-Kram nicht unbedingt will, dann bekommt man wohl auch in den nächsten fünf Jahren auch noch sehr gute Rahmen ohne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

Also ich weiß aus sicherer quelle das der pm vom f29 schon vor Jahren x12 wollte und die Entwickler den qr9 nur durch eine aufwendige Messreihe retten konnten. Da kam nämlich raus, das nicht der Schnellspanner sondern die Speichen Winkel das Problem sind... Das Ergebnis sieht man am fsi.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrikoh (15. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich denke etwas schneller waere noch gegangen, aber mit den aktuellen Leistungswerten und 80kg nicht mehr viel. aber ich glaub ich habe solangsam verstanden, wie ich die weiter komme
> 
> Eben. Gibt ja einige die so was machen. Ich musste mir jetzt gerade fuer 100 Steine ein WheelsMfg GXP Lager bestellen. Diese GXP Kacke geht mir auf den Sack!
> Haette ich die erste Stages nur nicht als X9 gekauft... aber nachdem am Zaboo auch erst Ruhe war, als ich ein gescheites Reset verbaut habe und es am Cube nun mit dem Pressfit genauso bloede knarzt... jetzt kommt ein verschraubtes rein und dann ist Ruhe!



Gibt es keine günstige Alternative? Ich möchte bei meinem Niner den FSA Adapter austauschen


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2016)

nope...


----------



## mete (16. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also ich weiß aus sicherer quelle das der pm vom f29 schon vor Jahren x12 wollte und die Entwickler den qr9 nur durch eine aufwendige Messreihe retten konnten. Da kam nämlich raus, das nicht der Schnellspanner sondern die Speichen Winkel das Problem sind... Das Ergebnis sieht man am fsi.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Produktmanager sind halt keine Inginieure, dass X12 insbesondere am Hardtail keinerlei Vorteil bringt, ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt. Wenn Steckachse, dann muss es schon eine "echte" mit radialer Klemmung sein, einfach nur einschrauben nützt nichts und dann wird es richtig hässlich beim Laufradwechsel .


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2016)

Naja, das praeziese rein raus ist fuer mich schon ein Vorteil. Aber Steifigkeit bingt es nix, das stimmt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. August 2016)

Rabe fliegt gerade sehr, sehr tief .... fast zum Greifen nahe .... eigentlich schon fast erwischt, geht nur noch um Details


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. August 2016)

"_don't tell my wife_" 

Leider keiner _instant-gratification_ möglich, aber Oberstdorf oder Alb Gold sollte schon mit dem Raben möglich sein. Nicht so schlimm, sind jetzt eh dann für 2 Wochen wieder auf Elba. Und da ist das Lux angesagt. 

Also ein bisser'l warten, bis es das Paket kommt.

Preislich, na ja, hätte ich einen Boost Rahmen genommen, hätte ich hinten zwei Laufräder umspeichen müssen, dann noch eine neue Kurbel. Hätte auch Geld und v.a. Aufwand bedeutet. Und dann die fehlende Fuhrparkkompatibilität.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2016)

So mach ich es auch immer. Man muss es nur richtig "verkaufen"


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2016)

falls der rabe wider erwarten nicht passt, bitte melden!


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. August 2016)

geo sollte "leider" passen ;-)

ist eigentlich fast identisch zu meinem bisherigen Canyon, nur tieferes Tretlager und kürzeres Sattelrohr. Von daher sollte es sehr gut passen.


Ich sag meiner Frau immer, dass andere Männer in ihrer Midlife-Crisis sich ein Cabrio kaufen und mit der jungen Sekretärin abhauen. Da sind meine "Auswüchse" mit Bike und Rennen ja recht harmlos.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> geo sollte "leider" passen ;-)
> 
> ist eigentlich fast identisch zu meinem bisherigen Canyon, nur tieferes Tretlager und kürzeres Sattelrohr. Von daher sollte es sehr gut passen.
> 
> ...


...du bist ja auch noch nicht soweit...  

Leider ist es aber auch oft anders rum...die Frau sucht sich Einen mit Cabrio.


----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2016)

Edit: Sorry, die neue Seite übersehen.... 
Das Argument mit dem LR rein raus hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (19. August 2016)

So ein Mist, da freut man sich den ganzen Sommer auf sein Sasion Highlight und dann sind solche Wetterprognosen angekündigt:



Nach KiZa im Dauerregen, nun auch noch der Grand Raid


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

Wetteraussicht für Graz sieht auch nicht viel besser aus. Stunden im Auto sitzen um dann bei Schei&&wetter durch die Gegend zu fahren. 

Beim Grand Raid stellt sich ja aber dann immer noch die Frage, ob es überhaupt über Pas des Lona gehen kann. Als ich das mal vor Jahren gefahren bin, haben sie das Rennen von Sa auf So verschoben. Grund war, dass bei schlechtem Wetter keine Rettungshubschrauber da rauf können.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2016)

Da bin ich ja bissle froh, das ich die Langdistanzen dieses Jahr so gut hinter mich gebracht habe. Jetzt steht erstmal St-Ingbert die 40 und Furtwangen die 60km an.


----------



## baloo (19. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wetteraussicht für Graz sieht auch nicht viel besser aus. Stunden im Auto sitzen um dann bei Schei&&wetter durch die Gegend zu fahren.
> 
> Beim Grand Raid stellt sich ja aber dann immer noch die Frage, ob es überhaupt über Pas des Lona gehen kann. Als ich das mal vor Jahren gefahren bin, haben sie das Rennen von Sa auf So verschoben. Grund war, dass bei schlechtem Wetter keine Rettungshubschrauber da rauf können.


Verschiebung auf Sonntag fände ich auch super, da ist nämlich Sonnenschein, aber etwas kälter, was mir aber lieber wäre als dieser schei** Regen!
Aber dir auf alle Fälle ein gutes Rennen in Graz


----------



## baloo (19. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja bissle froh, das ich die Langdistanzen dieses Jahr so gut hinter mich gebracht habe. Jetzt steht erstmal St-Ingbert die 40 und Furtwangen die 60km an.


Furtwangen möchte ich ggf auch nochmals fahren, letztes Jahr knapp über 4h auf der 90er, dieses Jahr dann als Ziel < 4h!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2016)

Ne, ich fahre 60km. Ich will mal was anderes sehen. 90 und 120 bin ich oft gefahren. Zudem habe ich keinen Betreuer, da sich mein Dad in den Motorradurlaub verabschiedet.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Aber dir auf alle Fälle ein gutes Rennen in Graz



Bin auf alle Fälle mal auf die Strecke gespannt, es wird von "berüchtigten" Trails gesprochen. Was auch immer das heißt, aber bei Regen/Näße machen Trails einfach nicht so viel Spaß. Und schon gar nicht im Rennen.

Dir auch viel Erfolg.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

Hoffentlich ist es am Sonntag einigermaßen trocken. Nasses Holz ist ganz schön rutschig ... AUAAA. Mit dem Hinterrad abgestürzt. Das war knapp, da geht's dann steil runter.





Die Unschärfe erklärt sich über den Adrenalinschub.


Mit dem neuen Rahmen muss ich was am Antrieb machen. Das geht nicht so weiter. Ich liebe meine Gripshift, aber das SRAM Type 2 Schaltwerk und Umwerfer nerven mich nur noch.

Prinzipiell wäre ich mit engen Abstufung einer 11fach XTR am glücklichsten. SRAM shifter soll ja mit 11fach Shimano Schaltwerk gehen. Nur ist das alles dann schon wesentlich schwerer, wie mein momentanes 10fach Setup. Und SRAM Kassetten haben wieder die gröbere Abstufung. Zudem noch den Freilauf, was dann Fuhrparkkompatibilität erschwert. Lohnen sich die Kosten dann auch? Habe ja noch Zeit.

was mich schon auch mal reizen würde: xtr Di2 mit Syncro-shifting. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies einen meiner Hauptnervpunkte an meinem jetzugen Setup lösen könnte. Gerade bergauf hänge ich viel zwischen groß-groß und klein-klein. Was mit einem SRAM Umwerfer schon überhaupt keine Freude macht.


----------



## Phippsy (19. August 2016)

Kommt XT nicht auch mit Syncro? 
Shimano und Sram sind (waren) doch am Umwerfer kompatibel


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

a) wenn, dann schon xtr. wobei ich mir die sinnhaftigkeit dessen noch nicht angeschaut habe.
b) das schon, mir geht's aber um hinten. Da scheint sich jetzt was mit 11fach geändert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. August 2016)

Mein neues Projekt bekommt 1x11 XTR mit der XT 11/46er Kassette. Bin mal gespannt ob das mit nem 32er Blatt reicht. Sram + Umwerfer = Katastrophe

Mann bin ich froh das ich das Projekt Grand Raid auf nächstes Jahr verschoben habe....


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

nicht nur die SRAM Umwerfer. Habe zwei Type 2 X0 im Einsatz. Beide entwickelten Knarzen und der Clutchmechanismus braucht Nachstellen. Bei einem Kollegen genau das gleiche Problem. Ich war jahrelang überzeugter SRAM Fahrer. 1:1 schien immer robuster im MTB Einsatz. 

Für 2fach sehe ich Zukunft aber wirklich bei Di2. Muss mich doch mal mit dem Thema genauer befassen. Mit Syncro hast du ja eigentlich ein 1x20 (die beiden äußersten Ritzel mal weggelassen) System. Die feinere Abstufung wäre mir das Mehrgewicht wert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

Gewichtsunterschied bei Syncro xtr und xt: ~ 90g (shifter, umwerfer, schaltwerk)

sonst wiegt alles gleich (Kassette und Kurbel natürlich nicht)


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. August 2016)

Sram Eagle 1x12?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

als Freund "feiner Abstufung" für MICH keine Alternative. Und 1x12 vs 1x20 hört sich recht schwach an ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2016)

Irgendwie schreit das nach 1x11/12


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

nö, wenn dann 2x11 di2 (xt oder xtr). Eigentlich nervt mich nur noch das Mehrgewicht zu meinem bisherigen 2x10 Setup. Heute einfach am Berg mal wieder gemerkt, wie sehr mich die großen Gangsprünge nerven.


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

Vorbereitungen


----------



## Phippsy (20. August 2016)

Wie viel davon ist fur dich relevant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2016)

??

Eigentlich habe ich schon vor, von Start bis Ziel alle 63 km und 2500 hm durchzufahren ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. August 2016)

Haut rein Männer...viel Erfolg!


----------



## Phippsy (20. August 2016)

Vergiss die Frage. Heute hätte ich zum ersten Mal gerne Tacho und so ein Höhenprofil gehabt


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2016)

Bäääääääääääääääh





na bis zum Start sind es fast noch 2h und die Hoffnung stiirbt zu letzt. 

Aber momentan schüttet es noch wie aus Kübeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2016)

Nice! Hier ist es bewölkt, aber trocken. Ich geh jetzt ne chillige Runde biken


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2016)

Nur noch leichter Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (21. August 2016)

Moooin!

Das war ja mal eine Überraschung gestern beim Damenrennen! Jolanda hätte ich deutlich stärker eingeschätzt...

Das wird im DamenWC noch richtig spannend in nächster Zeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2016)

Ja, bei mir war der Stream 2-3x weg und jedes mal sah es dann komplett anderst aus!

Dein Wetter sieht gut aus. Hier war es auch ziemlich diesig. aber ich hab ne gaaanz lockere Runde mit viel Knipsen gedreht


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2016)

Pünktlich zum Start hat es aufgehört. Viele Trails sehr wurzelig, gleich beim ersten massiv aufgestellt.

Lief aber ganz gut, 5. Gesamt und 2. AK. Echt gute Beine gehabt, am Anfang gleich Vollgas gegeben.

Allerdings nun beim zweiten Sram Umwerfer das Aussenblech verbogen. Schalten ging nur schwerlich. Di2 hich höre dich kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2016)

LOL... ich weis warum ich so nen Kack nimmer dran habe. In Neustadt hat es dem mit dem ich unterwegs war auch den Umwerfer verbogen...

Wo bist du eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2016)

Graz


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. August 2016)

Nur gut das ich hier heute nicht von unterwegs reingegangen bin...da wär mein Datenvolumen bei den vielen Bildern gleich weg.   








...hier gab es lecker Pflaumenkuchen und Kaffee  







...windig aber trotzdem geiles Wetter bei uns heute   Mit den 2.35" Radwegschlappen und 4bar kann man schön die Rennradler ärgern...die denken immer, ich fahre elektrisch


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. August 2016)

Kein Regen angesagt und zum gefühlt drölften Mal in diesem Jahr in einen kräftigen Schauer geraten 
Dabei war die Gegend durchaus schön...













Zum Glück habe ich einen guten Unterstand gefunden und Kuchen dabei gehabt  Die Kiste sieht jetzt allerdings... übel aus.

Rechtzeitig zum XC-Olympiarennen war ich auch noch zu Hause. Gehört der Pornobalken für die Spanier zur Standardausrüstung?


----------



## Phippsy (21. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig zum XC-Olympiarennen war ich auch noch zu Hause. Gehört der Pornobalken für die Spanier zur Standardausrüstung?


Ich find den Bart schon geil. 
Schade für Fumic. Sagan defektfrei wäre interessant gewesen. Die Startposition schien nicht das Hindernis gewesen zu sein


----------



## baloo (21. August 2016)

N1NO hats echt verdient! 

Am Grand Raid wars auch überaschend trocken, nur ca. 1h leichter Regen. Rennen war knüppel hart, war gar nicht mein Tag, so ab der Mitte hab ich dann die Entscheidung getroffen nur noch auf Ankommen zu fahren. Hat sich aber voll gelohnt, unglaublich geiles Gefühl im Ziel!

Aufwand fürs Rennen war aber Exorbitant, nach dem Rennen Duschen, Verpflegen, ab in den Bus und zwei Stunden Rückfahrt dann nach Verbier, anschliessend noch 4h nach Hause, dann so um 1Uhr im Bett! Optimale Regeneration sieht anders aus


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2016)

So, nach 6h auto bin ich auch daheim. Gesperrte Tunnel und Pseudogrenzkontrollen zur Hauptreisezeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

Hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung von gestern: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grazer-bike-marathon.810987/#post-14005995


----------



## baloo (22. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung von gestern: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grazer-bike-marathon.810987/#post-14005995


Gute Erholung! Bei mir steht am Wochenende schon wieder ein grosser an -> Nationalpark Mara in Scoul.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

Würden wir nicht nach Elba fahren, stünde auch in Scuol im Startblock. Top Rennen! Und eine recht kurze Anfahrt von mir aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2016)

Grand Raid uns Scoul stehen bei mir auch noch auf der Todo. aber dieses Jahr hab ich mit Sella und M3 ja schon 2 grosse Brocken drin gehabt


----------



## baloo (22. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Grand Raid uns Scoul stehen bei mir auch noch auf der Todo. aber dieses Jahr hab ich mit Sella und M3 ja schon 2 grosse Brocken drin gehabt


unbedingt!
Bei uns heisst es, erst wenn du beide Rennen (Double) nacheinander gefahren bist du im Marathon Olymp!


----------



## baloo (22. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Würden wir nicht nach Elba fahren, stünde auch in Scuol im Startblock. Top Rennen! Und eine recht kurze Anfahrt von mir aus


Naj a, Elbe wird ja auch nicht so schlecht sein ?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2016)

Welche "beide" meinst du jetzt? Oder sicherheitshalber alle 4?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

...heut morgen einen schön restaurierten Framo bestaunt. 
Die kenne ich noch live als Kohlentransporter    











https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framo
... eine entspannte Woche euch allen, Olympia ist ja nun vorbei


----------



## mete (22. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nö, wenn dann 2x11 di2 (xt oder xtr). Eigentlich nervt mich nur noch das Mehrgewicht zu meinem bisherigen 2x10 Setup. Heute einfach am Berg mal wieder gemerkt, wie sehr mich die großen Gangsprünge nerven.



Nimm' doch einfach eine Rennradkassette, die gibt es auch bis 32 oder 36 Zähne, was ja bei 2x11 reichen sollte und die Abstufung ist auch deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2016)

DAS ist eigentlich eine echt gute Idee fuer ewig 2x Fahrer


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

So habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt, wobei noch nicht im Detail durchdacht. Im Winter/Frühling gurke ich ja wegen Schnee viel im Voralpenland bzw. nur bis ein paar 100hm rauf rum. Für den Trainings-LRS bzw. die ersten Rennen im Jahr (welche alle im Voralpenraum sind) hätte ich mir dann eine RR Kassette vorgestellt. Das ist eh eher wie Rennradfahren.

Für Wettkampf und Sommer-Klettertraining und Trailspaß dann die gewöhnliche 40Z XTR. Da sind die Gangsprünge oben auch schon angehmer (im Vergleich).

Das hat sich bei mir jetzt eigentlich gedanklich schon ziemlich verfestigt. Bin jetzt auch ziemlich auf Di2 mit Syncro-Shifting, d.h. nur einem Schalthebel, festgelegt. Mehrgewicht zum jetzigen Setup ist eigentlich erträglich.





Muss mir noch so ein paar Details überlegen, aber dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, mit dem neuen Rahmen gleich den Antrieb zu wechseln.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich eine RR 11fach erst abdrehen muss, um die dann 11fach MTB fahren zu können?

Hatte irgendwie, ohne eine Ahnung zu haben, nur im Hinterkopf, dass 11fach Shimano RR nicht geht. Das würde die Option natürlich etwas verkomplizieren.


----------



## mete (22. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich eine RR 11fach erst abdrehen muss, um die dann 11fach MTB fahren zu können?
> 
> Hatte irgendwie, ohne eine Ahnung zu haben, nur im Hinterkopf, dass 11fach Shimano RR nicht geht. Das würde die Option natürlich etwas verkomplizieren.



Stimmt, die 11-fach RR-Kassetten sind etwas breiter. Abdrehen könnte bei 36T klappen, oder einfach auf den Road-Freilaufkörper tauschen (sollte bei den gängigen Nabenherstellern wie DT, Shimano, Hope, Tune, Novatec etc. kein großes Problem sein). Ich fahre aus diesem Grund auch noch 2x10 mit 11-36er Kassette (mit Vyro, da gibt es keine Umwerferprobleme, dafür hin und wieder anderes...).


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

aaaahhhh, ok, RR Freilauf sollte bei meiner 350er am Trainings-LRS kein Problem sein. Am Wettkampf-LRS kommt dann wohl eh die 40er XTR hin.

--------------------------------------------------------------

bei meinem Gewichtsvergleich fällt das Display noch weg, anscheinend geht das nun auch über einen Garmin.


----------



## Phippsy (22. August 2016)

So wie ich da gesehen hab, musst du dich bei der Garminanzeige zwischen Schaltung und Daten entscheiden. Wegen 30g würde ich da nicht lang rummachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

Es wären ja nicht nur die 30g, sondern man hätte auch noch €120 gespart.

Wie meinst Du man muss sich entscheiden? Das man es nicht auf der gleichen Datenseite anzeigen lassen kann oder das die Di2 den Garmin dann komplett übernimmt?

Prinzipiell wüsste ich in meiner bisherigen Naivität nicht, warum ich mir mit Synchro-Shifting irgendwas anzeigen lassen müsste? Mir ginge es eigentlich nur um die Einstellbarkeit, das Wechseln des Synchro-Shift Modes (wenn ich das überhaupt will) und die Batteriestandsanzeige. Das sind jetzt eigentlich alles keine Sachen, die ich während der Fahrt sehen muss.

Oder verstehe ich das was falsch?


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

Musst dann nur immer das Smartphone mitnehmen...hat man aber heutzutage wahrscheinlich immer dabei.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2016)

nutze es zwar nicht, aber ich habe gerade mal aus neugier etwas gesucht.

zur anzeige der daten brauchst du anscheinend noch zusatzequipment.
also fällt nicht einfach nur die anzeige weg, sondern es kommen neues gewicht und neue ausgaben hinzu.
=> di2 transmitter


http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/shimano-d-fly-adapter-fuer-di2/


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-xtr-di2-besser-elektrisch.705321/page-9#post-13207385


----------



## Phippsy (22. August 2016)

Ich geb nur eine Mischung von irgendwo mal gesehen und mal erzählt bekommen von mir: 
Beim Garmin kann man sich nur eins von beidem anzeigen lassen und der Wechsel der Anzeige ist nicht trivial.  
Display brauchst du, außer zum was drauf sehen gar nicht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> nutze es zwar nicht, aber ich habe gerade mal aus neugier etwas gesucht.
> 
> zur anzeige der daten brauchst du anscheinend noch zusatzequipment.
> also fällt nicht einfach nur die anzeige weg, sondern es kommen neues gewicht und neue ausgaben hinzu.
> ...




jetzt mit der XT Di2 ist der Wireless Transmitter in der neuen Batterie untergebracht. Und die ist wohl nicht schwerer geworden . So wie es scheint kann man auch XT und XTR Di2 mischen. Die Batterie ist auf alle Fälle für beide nutzbar.


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Musst dann nur immer das Smartphone mitnehmen...hat man aber heutzutage wahrscheinlich immer dabei.



Warum? Die XTR Di2 konnte man bisher nur über Kabel mit Win PC konfigurieren. Wireless geht erst jetzt mit der neuen Batterie.

Kaputt gehen kann beides, mechanisches und digitales Schaltwerk. Habe gestern einen mit 1fach Antrieb und gerissener Kette gesehen. Ich dagegen meinen Umwerfer zerstört. Schenkt sich alles, v.a. bei solchen Bedingungen, nichts.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

Achso, braucht man nur zum konfigurieren...wußte ich nicht. Dann ist die Option natürlich brauchbar...so oft muss man nach dem richtigen Setup ja nicht mehr ran...und man hat vermutlich die Einstellung im Smartphone gespeichert, ist praktisch im Urlaub ohne Rechner.


----------



## Phippsy (22. August 2016)

Halbwissen ist halt doch nicht alles. Danke Jens


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2016)

Guten Morgen!

Sagt mal, ist Euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass es in diesem Jahr bezüglich Eurobike recht still ist? Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen hin, aber irgendwie hört man recht wenig. In den vergangenen Jahren war das schon anders. Haben die Hersteller mittlerweile Angst "Neuheiten" zu präsentieren, assoziiert Kunde vielleicht gleich mit neuen Standard? Oder vielleicht gibt's nur noch neue E-Bikes?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2016)

Morgen!!!

Ich glaub die Eurobike ist einfach auf dem absteigenden Ast. Viele machen lieber "Hausmessen" oder Testevents und gehen nicht zur Eurobike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (23. August 2016)

nur haben die Veranstalter dies noch nicht gemerkt!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. August 2016)

Tja, jedes Jahr weniger große Hersteller, mir ist die Eurobike eh zu weit weg.

Ein (mein) weiteres Problem: Bin zwar absolut technikbegeistert, aber bei der "Innovationsflut" komme ich zurzeit eh nicht mehr hinterher. Und ganz ehrlich, mich interessiert's auch nicht mehr so wirklich. 650b+, Boost usw. alles nicht mein Thema, auch wenn die Industrie das natürlich ganz anders sieht. 

Solange ich meine Bikes noch mit normalen Standards aufbauen kann, wo ich auch mal fix ein Ersatzteil bekomme, Teile untereinander tauschen kann, tue ich das auch.
Mich ärgert es schon genug, dass ich inzwischen ein ganzes Ersatzteillager mit in den Urlaub schleppen muss. Ersatzmäntel in allen Größen, bei den Schläuchen braucht's zum Glück nur einen dehnbaren Latex, aber es nervt.

Kann die diesjährige Kaufzurückhaltung der Leute verstehen. Kaufst dir für teures Geld einen Hobel, wo ein Jahr später evtl. schon die Standards wieder veraltet sind. Also kaufst du dir nächstes Jahr besser mal kein neues mehr, damit dir dasselbe nicht 2x passiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. August 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

...ich würde mir die Messe gern mal anschauen, aber auch zu weit für mich. Leider war ich auch lange nicht mehr auf der Intermodell in Dortmund...ist auch relativ weit. 
Zum lockeren Umschauen machen Messen schon Spaß. 





...neuer Spritzschutz ist auch am Rad...hat sich bewährt und hält die Lager relativ sauber und jetzt vielleicht auch etwas die Kette. Suche aber noch ein schöneres Stück Plastik.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2016)

Kenne auch so viele Leute, die gerne Geld ausgeben würden, aber dann doch weiter das alte Material fahren. Beispiel Freund gerade, hätte gerne eine neue Federgabel. Soll er eine mit Boost nehmen? Dann aber muss er zwei Vorderlaufräder umspeichen. Aber wenn er sich schon was neues kauft, hätte er schon auch gerne den neuesten Standard.

Ergebnis, er kauft sich gar nichts und fährt die alte Gabel weiter.

Wobei sich natürlich dann die Frage stellt, welchen Anteil so der Privatkomponentenmarkt überhaupt hat. Vermute mal die meisten Komponenten werden an Kompletträdern verkauft. Und da spielt dann das mit den neuen Standards vielleicht nicht so eine große Rolle, wie wenn man einzelne Komponenten kauft.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (23. August 2016)

Fortschritt muss sein, aber Boost ist ja nicht  gleich Boost. 
Syntace und Cannondale haben ja schon mal ihre eigene Vorstellung, wie sie den zusätzlichen Bauraum hinten am besten nutzen. 
Nun gut, Cannondaler sind ja in Sachen Laufräder eh schon etwas vorbelastet.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2016)

Bildbericht vom Sonntag, inklusive Großaufnahme von mir 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grazer-bike-marathon.810987/#post-14009422


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2016)

Ich hab mal was gegen die "mir zusenden die Füße ab" Problematik unternommen :

Neue Sidi Eagle in 46,5





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BENDERR (23. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Bildbericht vom Sonntag, inklusive Großaufnahme von mir
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grazer-bike-marathon.810987/#post-14009422








?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was gegen die "mir zusenden die Füße ab" Problematik unternommen :
> 
> Neue Sidi Eagle in 46,5
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Und gesehen wirst damit auch noch  .



BENDERR schrieb:


> ?



Fast. So eine Jacke hätte ich am Morgen gerne dabei gehabt.

Bin eigentlich als einzigster bayerischer Teilnehmer recht leicht zu identifizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2016)

Ja und ich hoffe sie bleiben auch laenger "sauber". Bei den weisen bekommt man das Leder problemlos sauber, nur der Netzeinsatz wird schoen braun.


----------



## BENDERR (23. August 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Und gesehen wirst damit auch noch  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, hab dich kurz danach identifiziert .. aber am Rad erkannt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2016)

Voll komisch: heute mit den neuen Sidi zur Arbeit und heim. Alles top! Aber kein Kilometer heim gefahren, fällt mir auf das der linke Cleats lose ist und sich verdreht hat. Also halte ich an und muss fest stellen, dass es das Gewinde raus gerissen hat. Ich fahre links auf Anfragen des bikefitters einen 2mm spacer, da mein links Bein etwas kürzer ist. Dadurch waren die schrauben wohl etwas zu kurz. 
Also was mache ich? Ich schiebe den Einsatz ganz nach vorne und montierte den cleat in der hinteren Position und somit statt 5mm vor dem ballen 5mm hinter dem ballen. 
Daheim wollte ich den Einsatz um drehen und stelle mich auf eine seltsame Tretposition ein. 
Es fühlt sich auch sehr seltsam an... Doch das komische: es fühlt sich links viel besser an, als rechts! 
Also halte ich nach 2-3km an und schraube auch den rechten cleat auf 5mm hinter dem ballen um. 
Fühlt sich gut an und ich bilde mir ein die selben Watt "lockerer" zu treten. Das ist natürlich völlig subjektiv,  aber morgen werde ich wohl threshold Intervalle fahren und das ganze nochmal testen... 
Noch ein Detail: jetzt sind die schrauben der Cleats genau in der Mitte der langlöcher der Schuhe.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (24. August 2016)

Ewig rumprobiert und bei einer ähnlichen Einstellung gelandet. Berichte mal weiter. 

Letztens ist mir aber erst aufgefallen, dass ein Schuh die Aufnahme  relativ zu Profil und Netzeinsätzen ein paar mm weiter vorne hat als der andere


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2016)

Heute Vo2Max Training gemacht und war alles gut und unauffällig ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. August 2016)

Weiter in der Findungsphase "Antrieb".

Gestern und heute mal mit 10f 32er Kassette unterwegs gewesen. Seit Jahren eigentlich immer eine 36er hinten drauf gehabt. Was mich schon immer gestört hatte, war der eine recht große Sprung (für mich) bei den oberen Ritzeln. 





Die 32er Kassette ist nun wirklich nicht viel anders, aber der eine Sprung ist oben etwas kleiner. Für mich zum Klettern wesentlich angenehmer, da ich schön gleichmäßig treten kann auf den immer recht ungleichmäßigen Anstiegen.

Mir war nicht so wirklich bewußt, dass dies eines der Steckenpferde von Shimano ist. Kleine Gangsprünge. Da falle ich dann wohl voll in die Zielgruppe. Verstehe jetzt auch, warum Shimano die Di2 nur in 38/28, 36/26 und 34/24 anbietet. Ja, geht auch anders aber die Gangsprünge sind da echt sehr angenehm gesetzt.

---------------------------------

Bezüglich Kontrolleinheit bei XT. Mir ist jetzt immer noch nicht klar, ob es das Display braucht. Wenn nicht montiert braucht es eine zusätzliche "wireless unit". Nicht die in der Batterie. Fraglich ist aber, ob man dann über den Garmin bei Synchro-Shift auch den Modus ändern kann, oder nur Daten empfangen und anzeigen kann. Und Modusänderung fände ich gar nicht so schlecht.

Die XT Di2 scheint einige Verbesserungen gegenüber der XTR Di2 zu haben. Z.b. der Shifter.

Meine momentane Überlegung wäre XT Di2 Schaltwerk, Shifter, Display und XTR Di2 Umwerfer. Fraglich nur, ob ich das Projekt wirklich noch vor nächster Saison angehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. August 2016)

Vor dem Ritzelrechner hab ich auch schon Stunden verbracht. 

Mich haben bei meiner 11-36 Sram Kassette weniger die recht großen Sprünge im oberen Bereich gestört, sondern z.B. beim 24h Rennen, wo es viele Flachpassagen hat, der kleinere Ritzelbereich, also um die 30km/h. Bei SST-Intervallen im Flachen fährt man auch oft in dem Bereich, da haben die Gangsprünge ebenfalls etwas genervt, irgendwie hing ich immer dazwischen.

Meine Lösung für 2-fach, mit der ich dieses Jahr unterwegs bin: Sram 12-32 Kassette in Kombination mit Shimanos 11-34 Kassette. Also die ersten 7 kleinen Ritzel von der Sram und die letzten 3 von der Shimano. Ist jetzt quasi eine 12-34. War eigentlich nur mal als Versuch gedacht, da ich beide Kassetten an unterschiedlichen Bikes verbaut hatte. Funktioniert für mich dermaßen perfekt und es schaltet auch noch problemlos. Keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme zwischen den beiden Kassetten. Ritzelabstände, Steighilfen usw. passt alles. Hab meine Wunschkassette, bzw. Übersetzung gefunden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. August 2016)

gear-calculator ist wohl nach mtb-news die von mir am Häufigsten besuchte Seite in letzter Zeit. Da kann man sich wirklich das Hirn zermartern. Und irgendwie gibt es nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Na ja, vielleicht wirft Shimano ja mal 2x12 bzw. mit Synchro 1x15 auf den Markt.


----------



## Phippsy (27. August 2016)

Mir hats heute bei ner RTF den Umwerfer gebrochen. Hat jemand einen Shimano Anlöt in 2fach der für 10fach passt abzugeben?


----------



## mete (29. August 2016)

Braucht jemand ein MCFK-Steuerrohr für 1 1/8"? Habe ich gerade beim Stöbern entdeckt:

http://www.bikepalast.com/Einzelstu...=fipn6qb83qbcts0bm8a0llob15&x=0&y=0&isTouch=0


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2016)

Cooler Tipp!  Aber ich bin erstmal versorgt und waere gut Geld dafuer, das ich nur 70g spaare.
Zusaetzlich haette ich dann nicht nur den normalen CDale Shaft mit Schaft Vorbau daheim rumliegen, dann haette ich noch den Leo Vorbau + Leo Schaft rum liegen...


----------



## maui400 (29. August 2016)

70g Ersparnis für 50€ ist doch ganz gut. Viele geben da deutlich mehr für ein paar Gramm aus. Zudem kann man das ausgetauschte Teil noch an den Mann bringen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2016)

70g fuer 50Euro + 80Euro (neuer -20 FSA Vorbau). Dann sind wie schon bei 130 Euro fuer 70g


----------



## mete (29. August 2016)

Ist immer noch ein Schnäppchen . Nee, ich suche ja eigentlich das CD-Rohr, aber >200EUR sind mir zu teuer, ich spare dann nämlich gerade einmal läppische 50g für 300 EUR.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2016)

Welches Rohr? Meinst du den CDale Schaft, mit dem du 1,5x CDale Vorbauten fahren kannst?


----------



## mete (29. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Welches Rohr? Meinst du den CDale Schaft, mit dem du 1,5x CDale Vorbauten fahren kannst?



Nein, den MCFK Schaft für Headshok aber 1 1/8" Vorbauten:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=58676;menu=1000,2,121

Ich habe aber gerade festgestellt, dass ich da selbst mit Syntace FlatForce-Vorbau gegenüber dem OPI genau 0,0g für >300EUR spare, hat sich also erledigt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maui400 (29. August 2016)

Das mit dem Vorbau wusste ich natürlich nicht. Aber auch den Alten kann man verkaufen ;-) . 
Als Lefty-Fan (und Schnäppchenjäger) würde es mir auf jeden Fall in den Fingern jucken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2016)

Ich bin mit dem Leonardi SEHR zufrieden. Ich finde den Fraesklumpen geil 

Edit: Am Samstag war es zu heis fuer sinnvolles Training, da hab ich mal wieder bissle geknipst. 


 

 

 

 

 

 


1h Singletrail only! Mehr war bei max 36 Grad und Geburtstag vom Vater nicht drin!


----------



## baloo (30. August 2016)

Am Wochenende den Nationalpark Marathon noch erfolgreich zu Ende gebracht! Man war das ein heisser Tag, aber bombastisch die Berglandschaft und die Strecke. Kann ich euch nur empfehlen!!! Bild Gallery.

Nach GR und NPM jetzt aber genug von Langdistanz, jetzt mal wieder etwas mehr abwärts orientiertes Biken!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2016)

Ich denk die beiden mache ich 2017


----------



## baloo (30. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich denk die beiden mache ich 2017


Dafür mach ich Sella Ronda!
und NPM sowiso wieder!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2016)

Sella will mein Dad auch jetzt schon wieder das Hotel buchen


----------



## baloo (30. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sella will mein Dad auch jetzt schon wieder das Hotel buchen


Haben wir zur Sicherheit auch schon mal gemacht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Edit: Am Samstag war es zu heis fuer sinnvolles Training, da hab ich mal wieder bissle geknipst.


Das habe ich am Sonntag gemacht. Am Samstag war es noch angenehm und ich konnte eine große Runde mit (für mich) ordentlich Druck fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2016)

Sonntag bin ich dann um 10 mit @corfrimor los und sind dann schoen 2h mit dem Rennrad durch die Huegel. Das ging ganz gut. Samstags ist halt vormittags einkaufen angesagt und am Mittag hatte mein Dad zum Geburtstags Picknick geladen... da war nicht so viel Spielraum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (1. September 2016)

Nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder im Forum.

Bin gerade eine Woche in Ischgl und befürchte, das mein XC HT um 10k Mittelgebirgs-Kilometer gealtert ist ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   

Ich habe mal mit Farbe vom Schuster die Reifen geschwärzt. Glänzt zwar noch etwas aber besser als das aufdringliche Gelb. 









...und unser relativ neuer Aktenvernichter   







...den hat mein Sohn und Freundin aus dem Tierheim erlöst...geschätzt 1 1/2 Jahre alt und ganz lieb.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2016)

So... St.-Ingbert war geil! Strömender Regen und eine geile 2h Cross Country Strecke 
8. Ak und viel Spaß! 





Man könnte zwar sagen das ein Renegade am Hinterrad etwas grenzwertig war, aber ich fand ihn perfekt: kein zu setzten, der grip war gut und "fährst du quer, siehst du mehr!" 
Ging echt gut und mit dem Scalpel konnte bergab eh keiner folgen 
Bergauf ging es auch gut nachdem ich nach 9km kurz an gehalten bin um den Sattel 3mm tiefer zu machen. Aber da war dann leider die große Gruppe vor mir weg.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (12. September 2016)

Ich bin am Samstag das 3h Rennen in Neukirchen gefahren. Schön kleines Rennen, aber extrem fade und kurze Strecke. Das Drumherum war, abgesehen davon, dass niemand irgendetwas wusste, ganz angenehm. 
Im Rennen gab es aber einen Umgang, wie ich ihn noch nicht erlebt hab. Gedrängel, Gebpöbel und sogar Geschubse. Abgesehen von der Mucke aus der Box gab es kaum Anfeuern. Da lob ich mir doch den NRW Cup.


----------



## Till_Mann (13. September 2016)

Schade, ich hab eigentlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf kleineren Rennen oft etwas freundlicher zugeht.

Sonntag war ich in Bad Salzig zum Sebamed Bikeday, 40 km Halbmarathon, einfache Strecke, einfaches Höhenprofil (hoch, flach, runter). Neben einer super Organisation auch eine gute Stimmung untereinander und seitens der Zuschauer und Streckenposten. Am Ende habe ich mich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr zwar recht deutlich verbessert (20,8 -> 22,4 km/h Schnitt), in der Endabrechnung bin ich aber "nur" zwei Plätze von 8. AK (34. G) zu 6. AK (29. G) gesprungen.
Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder öfter mit Pulsgurt fahren. Die Woche im Training bei 175 gedacht "Puh, das ist jetzt aber schon richtig flott" und am Sonntag die erste Stunde quasi immer bei 180 -190 gewesen. Geht also auch wenn der Kopf wirklich will.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2016)

moin männer!

zwei kurze fragen zu shadow plus/ type 2.1 schaltwerken:
ist die federspannung bei den shimano shadow plus schaltwerken bei ausgeschalteter dämpfung wie bei den schaltwerken ohne plus? 

hat jemand einen vergleich zwischen shadow plus und type 2.1 schaltwerken?
die sram schaltgriffe finde ich ergonomisch besser, aber von dem aufbau her sagt mir der plus dämpfer eher zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits   
...die Welt wird immer rauer und stressiger    

Die Stadtschlampe ist wieder bereit für den Winter  ... neue Deore Bremsen (die Hayes waren festgegammelt) und mal geputzt   







...mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr mal Spikes aufziehen muss. 

Ansonsten macht mein Epic mit neuen Dualhebeln wieder mal Spaß...herrlich, der schmale Lenker   





Die Erstbefahrung Geißkopf war auch ein klasse Erlebnis und die 130mm vom ICB2.0 reichen dort auch...einigermaßen   



















... die Sonne ☀ war heftig   
...kleines Video 





...bis auf eine ordentliche Schmarre am Bash und einen verbogenen Sattel durch ne zu kurze Landung keine Ausfälle auf den 8500TM...


----------



## mete (13. September 2016)

Hab' heute nach knapp fünf Jahren mal meine Lefty SL nach Würzburg geschickt, Spiel in den Lagern, Dämpfung funktioniert nicht mehr über den ganzen FW. Bin schon auf den Kostenvoranschlag gespannt .


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2016)

Die werden dir eine neuen Daempfer verbauen wollen + Linearlager tausch -> 500Euro.


----------



## mete (13. September 2016)

Immer noch günstiger, als eine neue (schlechtere) .


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. September 2016)

Wenn es wieder 5 Jahre super funktioniert...ist das billiger als jedes Jahr ne Wartung an einer Fox.


----------



## mete (13. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder 5 Jahre super funktioniert...ist das billiger als jedes Jahr ne Wartung an einer Fox.



Das ist auch meine Rechnung, zumal die Lager selbst imho noch Top sind, das Spiel müsste man mit ein paar Spacern beseitigen können und dem Dämpfer fehlt nur mal neues Öl, aber man weiß ja nie, so konnte man die Gabel jedenfalls nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2016)

Darum hab ich das auch alles an meiner gebrauchten Alu machen lassen. Besser als die Faltenbalg Lefties wird es halt echt nicht mehr 

Daempfer werden sie aber nur tauschen koennen/wollen, da sie keiner Ersatzleite mehr fuer die alten haben. War sogar bei meinem "aelteren xloc" so. 
Lienarlager ist halt alleine das Vermessen und Optimieren sau teuer,... aber wiegesagt 1x alle 5 Jahre...


----------



## mete (13. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Daempfer werden sie aber nur tauschen koennen/wollen, da sie keiner Ersatzleite mehr fuer die alten haben. War sogar bei meinem "aelteren xloc" so.


Naja, Dichtungen und Öl werden sie ja hoffentlich noch haben. Ich mag den Speed-DLR-Dämpfer, weit einstellbare Zugstufe und LO brauche ich eh nicht. PBR wäre auch noch okay, solange sie mir kein XLR oder am Ende sogar eine Solo-Air-Einheit verbauen wollen .



> Lienarlager ist halt alleine das Vermessen und Optimieren sau teuer,... aber wiegesagt 1x alle 5 Jahre...



Die Lager wurden schon einmal bei 88+ optimiert, eine entsprechende Prägung ist auf dem Fuß vorhanden. Angeblich muss man das ja bei entsprechender Pflege nur einmal im Gabelleben machen .


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2016)

Lass dich ueberraschen. PBR oder Xloc wird es meiner Meinung nach werden und den SoloAir umbau werden sie dir auch andrehen wollen.
Ich hab in beiden SoloAir und es ist ok. Lockout brauche ich definitiv! Und dann ist Xloc deluxe


----------



## Phippsy (13. September 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab eigentlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf kleineren Rennen oft etwas freundlicher zugeht.



 
Das war meine Hoffnung. Die Strecke hat aber sicher auch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen. Das waren weniger als 2km.
 

Und ich hab dann noch mit einer ungeschickt gefahreren letzten Runde die Führung in der AK abgeben dürfen. 
 
Again what learnt würde mein Onkel sagen, der für die Bilder und die Verpflegung zuständig war. Zum ersten Mal betreut worden und ich muss sagen, dass ich mich dran gewöhnen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Ja, ein Betreuer ist Gold wert! Es geht ja alles auch ohne... aber bei der Verpflegung einfach durchfahren und eien Flasche mit Gel im Fahren zu bekommen ist schon wesentlich besser.
Man sagt ja leicht: die 10 Sekunden machen es nicht aus... Wenn man aber in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist und die eifnach weiter faehrt und man dann im Wind die 10 Sekunden zu fahren muss und die zu zehnt weiter Tempo machen ist das echt unschoen...


Ach ja, Fully vs Hardtail: ich bin in Furtwangen auf der 60er ja das Hardtail gefahren, weil man auf der Strecke definitiv kein Fully braucht... aaaber unterwegs dachte ich mir andauernd "mit dem Fully waere es jetzt schneller/besser". Geht es eine Wieso hoch, oder ein stueck auf grobem Schotter, Wurzeln... da ist das Scalpel einfach schneller und auch auf Apshalt ist es nicht langsamer... ich glaub ich fahr 2017 ALLES mit Fully


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. September 2016)

Gibt eigentlich nur einen Nachteil, man schleppt ein oder zwei Kilo mehr die Berge mit hoch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Beim Scalpel eher 1kg und auf Knopfdruck Hardtail


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

Moin Allerseits   


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... ich glaub ich fahr 2017 ALLES mit Fully


Ich verstehe es auch nicht wie man auf Hardtails fahren kann  ...wobei mit 29" ist es bestimmt ein riesen Unterschied zu einem 26er.
Mein wiederbelebtes Epic (26") fährt sich fast wie ein Hardtail, aber eben auch nicht. Genial das Fahrgefühl.  ...wie man so schön entspannt und fluffig über die kleinen Wurzeln und Rüttelpassagen rollt...trotz der kleinen Räder. 
Mir fehlt aber noch der Vergleich zu einem 29er Hardtail und was wahrscheinlich unschlagbar ist...ein 29er Epic.


----------



## dvt (14. September 2016)

Habe auch für mich entschieden nur noch das Fully zu nehmen.
Egal wie die Strecke aussieht. Reicht ja schon ein Wurzelteppich, da bügelt man mit dem Fully einfach drüber, tritt rund weiter.
Die Schläge in den Rücken sind teilweise echt fies beim Hardtail.

Die letzte Trainingsrunde mit dem Hardtail hat mich darin nur bestärkt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Ja, ich denk ih werde das Hardtail nur noch fuers Traing nutzen. Man kann einfach viel mehr und viel effektiver treten.


----------



## Schwitte (14. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, ich denk ih werde das Hardtail nur noch fuers Traing nutzen


Ich mach es genau umgekehrt. 
Liegt aber da dran, dass ich eigentlich nur bei Waldautobahn-Marathons starte. Da reicht das HT völlig aus.
Da nicht mehr der Jüngste, der ganze Rest mit dem Fully.
Besser für den Rücken....


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2016)

Hängt halt auch immer vom Kurs ab. Gibt ja so viele Forstwegerennen. Und selbst wenn mal Trails dabei sind, sind die ja oft recht flowig. Zumindest bei den Rennen, die ich so fahre.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2016)

wobei man auch sagen muss, im Vgl zum 26er früher sind 29er HT heute in Kombi mit 1.2v 1.5h bar tubeless Setup ja schon fast wieder Fullies. Zumindest filtern die schön was raus (im Vgl zu früher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. September 2016)

Ich versuche das Fully immer wieder mehr zu fahren, Hardtail ist aber irgendwie spaßiger und (jedenfalls gefühlt, stimmt aber eigentlich nur bedingt und nur bergauf) schneller.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Ich haette ja auch gesagt, das ich in Fuwa kein Fully brauche (brauche es auch nicht)... aber ich hatte immer das Gefuehl, das ich mit dem Fully schneller/effektiver unterwegs waere. Und da der Unterschied echt nur 1kg ist,...


----------



## BENDERR (14. September 2016)

durch das fully fehlt dir halt das feedback über den untergrund. wenns mehr rumpelt, denkt man halt automatisch, dass man schnell sein muss


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Ich meine damit eher, das ich mit dem Fully viel mehr sitzne bleinen und voll treten kann, als mit dem Hardtail. Das ich mit dem Fully bergab wesentlich schneller bin ist logisch. Aber solange es kein Asphalt oder gaaaanz platter Schotter ist fuehtl e sich so an, als koennte ich mit dem Fully effektiver fahren...
Ich hab es auch in Singen gemerkt und das ist definitv eine einfache Strecke ist. Daher habe ich das Hardtail genommen. Der Fahrer mit dem ich recht viel in der ersten Runde unterwegs war fuhr ein norco Revolver. Er war einfach an sooo vielen Stellen fluessiger, effektuiver unterwegs. Ich musste gefuehtle unendlich mal 1-2m wieder zu fahren, da er einfach fluessiger druch kam und fluessiger Treten konnte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

26" zu 29" war schon ein guter Schritt beim Hardtail...
Als Racer muss man sich noch entscheiden was man aus dem Stall holt je nach Strecke, aber als Comfortbiker ohne Zeitdruck setzt man auf Effizienz und Komfort...die Strecken werden immer länger im Alter und da will man es gemütlich haben.


----------



## Phippsy (14. September 2016)

Fullies sind für Weicheier und Leute, die nicht fahren können.   

Sag ich, der ich keins hab. Wenn ich eins hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich höchst selten was anderes fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

LoL  Du darfst gerne mal mit mir fahren gehen


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Moin Allerseits
> 
> Ich verstehe es auch nicht wie man auf Hardtails fahren kann  ...wobei mit 29" ist es bestimmt ein riesen Unterschied zu einem 26er.
> Mein wiederbelebtes Epic (26") fährt sich fast wie ein Hardtail, aber eben auch nicht. Genial das Fahrgefühl.  ...wie man so schön entspannt und fluffig über die kleinen Wurzeln und Rüttelpassagen rollt...trotz der kleinen Räder.
> Mir fehlt aber noch der Vergleich zu einem 29er Hardtail und was wahrscheinlich unschlagbar ist...ein 29er Epic.



Da klinke ich mich auch gleich ein. Ich habe den Vergleich 29er Epic und 29er Stumpjumper. Bin vor zwei Wochen mit dem HT ein kurzes Rennen gefahren. Mit dem HT weil es geregnet hatte. Das wollte ich dem Epic nicht antun. Das Rennen hatte einen relativ hohen Anteil an Wurzel-Trails. Aber auch schlechte Schotterwege waren dabei. Hier hat mit das Epic richtig gefehlt und mir gezeigt das es nichts besseres gibt!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Seit der Aktion Marathon WM Ornans weis ich, dass ich wegen schelchtem Wetter keien Ruecksicht aufs das Fully nehmen muss 
Das Epic hatte danach gar nix!


----------



## baloo (14. September 2016)

Bei mir steht ein Epic (10.7kg) und China Hardtail 8.8kg im Stall.
Bei den Mara mit richtig vielen Höhenmetern >3000hm, wähle ich einfach aus gewichts Gründen schon das HT! Richtig viel Zeit macht man aufwärts gut und nicht abwärts!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Richtig viel ist halt relativ... ich hab mal Auswertungen mit ca45" auf 1000hm und die hole ich in den Abfahrten locker rein.
Man kann auch einfach rechnen, um wie viel % isch das Systemgewicht (Fahrer + Rad) aendert, wenn man ein 1kg schwereres Rad faehrt... das waren max 2% bei meinem Koerpergewicht. Somit muss ich 2% mehr treten um gleich schnell bergauf zu sein.

Ich hab es weder beim Sella Ronda noch beim M3 wirklick bereut, trotz 4500hm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

Wie schon geschrieben...ich würde dem 26er Hardtail immer das Fully vorziehen wenn es etwas ruppiger auf der Strecke wird. Um so länger man entspannt treten kann ist ja zum Ende des Rennens auch von Vorteil. 
Aber mir fehlt da der Vergleich zum 29er Hardtail. Vermutlich ist ein sehr gut trainierter Bauch/Rückenbereich auch hilfreich auf einem Hardtail...da bin ich etwas zu faul um da speziell zu trainieren. 
Wer sagt, das er mit einem Hardtail gut über eine ruppige Langstrecke kommt ist vermutlich sehr stabil in Körpermitte und hat noch keine Verschleißerscheinungen an der Wirbelsäule. 
Wenn es an der Kraft in dem Beinen nicht fehlt, immer auf ruppigen Grund und Langstrecke bezogen, ist man mit dem Fully auch bergauf schneller. 
Es könnte allerdings auch sein, das mit dickeren Reifen und wenig Luft auch ein 29er Hardtail gut geht. Da besteht dann aber immer die Gefahr von Plattfüßen im Rennen.


----------



## baloo (14. September 2016)

war mal in einer Rennrad-Zeitschrift.
Auf die 2kg Mehrgewicht vom Bike macht das dann ca. 2-3min aus -> 4500hm -> ~10-15min.


----------



## baloo (14. September 2016)

Zu Hause im Training nur Fully und wenn man dann im Rennen aufs leichte HT steigt ist das gleich doppeltes Racketengefühl!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 528721
> war mal in einer Rennrad-Zeitschrift.
> Auf die 2kg Mehrgewicht vom Bike macht das dann ca. 2-3min aus -> 4500hm -> ~10-15min.


Die haben aber den ermüdend wirkenden Untergrund ausgeklammert. Fehlt dir ständig die Traktion und eine neutrale Sitzhaltung bist du auch nicht schneller. 
Aber vielleicht ist der Unterschied zum schwach aufgepumpten 29er Hardtail auch nicht so groß...bleibt nur noch die Pannensicherheit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Zu Hause im Training nur Fully und wenn man dann im Rennen aufs leichte HT steigt ist das gleich doppeltes Racketengefühl!


...das ist dann aber Psychologie und nicht Physik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Erstens ist es bei mir nur etwas ueber 1kg. Zweitens stoehrt mich das "haengen bleiben" und das "nicht sitzen bleiben und drauf moschen" koennen. Ich habe das Gefuehl, dsa ich beim Fully, mehr und konstanter Kraft auf den Boden bekomme.
Und ehrlich: den Gewichtsunterschied spuehr ich net  Da sind es naemlich 91kg zu 90kg Systemgewicht.


----------



## baloo (14. September 2016)

Na ja, ist wohl alles auch sehr subjektiv für jeden. Viel wichtiger ist es, so denke ich, dass du mit einem guten Gefühl am Start stehst und das Paket (Training, Bike, Stimmung, Gefühl, etc.) für dich stimmen muss!


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2016)

Kann man sich doch alles ganz simpel ausrechnen:

Leistung gegen Schwerkraft:

P_berg = m x g x h / t
t = m x g x h / P_berg

betrachte ich bis auf t und m alles konstant, dann gilt

t1/t2 = m1/m2

also: t1 = m1/m2 x t2

Systemgewicht von Sascha (das ist jetzt mal eine Schätzung): 94 kg (Fahrer, Klamotten, Trinkflasche, Fully). Mit Hardtail 93 kg.

94/93 = 1.0107. 

Er braucht also bergauf 1.07% mehr Zeit. Bei einer Gesamtkletterzeit von, rein spekulativ nun, 3.5 h wären das etwa 2:30 min (Anmerkung: bei mir würde das bedeuten, vor oder hinter der schnellsten Frau, also weiterhin leichteres Hardtail  )

Beim Rollwiderstand geht auch die Masse ein, nur spielt P_roll am Berg nicht so eine gewaltige Rolle.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Auf diese 1-2% komme ich eben auch und die hole ich locker durch bessere Traktion und konstantes treten wieder rein. Spätestens auf den Abfahrten ganz zu schweigen von Ermüdung. 

Der Prozentsatz ist natürlich größer wenn man ein 60kg Bergfloh ist, aber da bin ich weit entfernt 

Für MICH hat das hardtail nur noch bei reinen Uphillrennen und durch den reduzierten Wartungsaufwand als Trainingsrad Vorteile.

Und jetzt überlegt mal warum der “kotz“ kulhavy schon immer nur noch fully fährt 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwitte (14. September 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> Zu Hause im Training nur Fully und wenn man dann im Rennen aufs leichte HT steigt ist das gleich doppeltes Racketengefühl!


Jupp, so mache ich es auch.
Und ja, vieles wird im Kopf entschieden....
Kommt aber wirklich auf die Streckenbeschaffenheit an. Bei den typischen Mittelgebirgsmarathons über feinste Schotterwege, wo man alle 5 Minuten mal 'ne Wurzel oder ein Schlagloch trifft, braucht man sicher kein ein Fully.
Neben dem Mehrgewicht frisst auch jeder Hinterbau, wenn er nicht kpl. gesperrt ist, ein paar Watt.
Evtl. alles so wenig das man es nicht merkt. Aber in Summe....


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Das mit den Mittelgebirgsmarathons sehe ich eben auch nicht mehr so. Wie ich eben zu singen geschrieben habe und in Furtwangen hatte ich das selbe Gefühl. 

Ein hinterbau darf natürlich nicht wippen! Das geht gar nicht und darum bin ich so lange hardtail gefahren. Aber das scalpel im lockout ist ein komfortableres hardtail und offen bergab eine Waffe. Beim epic war es genau so.

Aber alles meine Meinung, mein Fahrstil und vor allem meine Massenverhältnisse 

Ich bin aber auch eher der Panzer als das Wiesel. Sprich Geschwindigkeit aufbauen und halten! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2016)

Wenn mein Fully nicht so knarzen würde, wäre es wohl auch häufiger im Einsatz. Dieses Jahr Frankenbikemarathon war es definitiv falsch mit HT anzutreten. Im Vgl. zum Vorjahr wirklich in den technischen Passagen viel Zeit verloren. Ist aber auch diesbezüglich ein besonderes Rennen.

Oberammergau und Ischgl. Das waren alles zum Großteil Asphaltauffahrten bzw. bester Schotter. Und bei den Abfahrten hätte man da mit Fully nicht mehr raus fahren können, so selektiv waren die nicht.

In Graz wäre ein Fully für bergauf eventuell zwecks besserer Traktion interessant gewesen. Das waren alles recht gob-holpprige Forstwege. Sehr holprig. Runter zu aber hat eine die Nässe ausgebremst, auf nassen Wurzeln ist es echt egal ob HT oder FS.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2016)

apropos Fullies, vorher gerade mal die Preise für's neue Spark gesehen. Rahmenset mit Gabel für entweder 5000€ oder aber 6000€, je nach Carbonfaser. Wohl gemerkt, nur Rahmen + Gabel. Mahlzeit. Meinen 2009er Spark Rahmen gab es für so 2000€. Solche Gehaltssteigerungen hätte ich mal gerne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Darum waren meine letzten Rahmen alles "gebraucht"... die Preisentwicklung finde ich auch krank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

Jammert nicht rum, ihr im Westen verdient/bekommt doch ein Haufen Kohle


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2016)

welche einem dann bei Miete, irgendwie wollen alle hier leben, und Soli dann gleich wieder genommen wird.


----------



## baloo (14. September 2016)

aber wiso fahren die Marathon Top Guys alle noch Hardtail?
weil beim marathon das Gewicht eben doch noch matsch entscheiden sein wird!
irgendwo statt auch mal (weiss leider nicht mehr wo), dass ein Kilo am Bike in etwa 7kg Körpergewicht entsprechen sollen, aber fragt mich jetzt bitte bicht wiso und warum. da müssen jetzt die physiker ran!


----------



## Phippsy (15. September 2016)

Machen die das nicht auch von der Strecke abhängig? Bei der WM sind sie fast alle Fully gefahren.

Faktor 7 kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Denn Masse ist Masse, unabhängig davon wo sie am System Fahrer-Rad sitzt. Bei dem Faktor müssten die Räder der Profis auch viel leichter sein. Vorstellen könnte ich mir, dass das was mit Biomechanik (?) zu tun hat und der Faktor irgendwo zwischen 1 und 1,5 liegt.
Könntest du das mit dem Faktor 4 für die rotierende Masse an Felge bzw Reifen verwechseln?


----------



## mete (15. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lass dich ueberraschen. PBR oder Xloc wird es meiner Meinung nach werden und den SoloAir umbau werden sie dir auch andrehen wollen.
> Ich hab in beiden SoloAir und es ist ok. Lockout brauche ich definitiv! Und dann ist Xloc deluxe



Kostenvoranschlag sind 580,- okay, das werde ich mir stark überlegen, zwar habe ich danach auch eine quasi neue Gabel, aber die kann ich mir ja auch gleich so kaufen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Also ich habe es gemacht. Ja, das ist der Preis den du gebraucht fuer eine zahlst. Aber dann weist du nicht wie die in schuss ist. Wenn du es machen lasst, weist du das du eine neue Gabel hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Denn Masse ist Masse, unabhängig davon wo sie am System Fahrer-Rad sitzt.



Nee, sicher nicht!
Kannst ja mal mit einem doppelt so schweren Laufradsatz fahren. 3.5kg mehr Körpergewicht würdest du kaum merken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Richtig... an allem was sich dreht "wirkt" die Masse doppelt.


----------



## Phippsy (15. September 2016)

Da fehlte bei mir die Ausnahme. Hab ich aber im letzten Satz noch. 
Sicher mit doppelt? Ich hatte vierfach in Erinnerung - und auch nur bei beschleunigter Bewegung


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Ich meinte damit in 2 Aspekten: "hochheben" und "im Kreis beschleunigen".


----------



## mete (15. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also ich habe es gemacht. Ja, das ist der Preis den du gebraucht fuer eine zahlst. Aber dann weist du nicht wie die in schuss ist. Wenn du es machen lasst, weist du das du eine neue Gabel hast.


Ich werde es wohl auch machen, mich stört zwar der Umbau auf Solo-Air, aber was will man machen, die neuen Kartuschen funktionieren wohl nicht mehr mit echter Negativfeder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Ja und damit ist die "Ur-Letfy" wieder fit und man kann sie sicher noch eine gaaaanze Weile fahren. Wenn man eine andere gebraucht kauft, kann es auch sein, das man noch einiges machen muss. Also: mach!


----------



## Phippsy (15. September 2016)

http://www.cannondale.com/de-de/europe/mandatory-service-bulletin

Ur-Lefty heißt Faltenbalg?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Genau  The one and only!

Edit: sooo der 1x11 Umbau des Scalpels ist beschlossen. Aber da ich es erst fuer die Saison 2017 wirklich brauche kaufe ich langsam alles zusammen, eilt ja nicht.

der Plan ist:
- GX1 Trigger oder Twister, da bin ich noch unsicher.
- GX1 Schaltwerk (schwarz)
- XX1 Kette
- XX1 XG1199 Kassette fuer den RaceLRS und eine SLX/XT 11-42er fuer den Trainings LRS
- Kurbel und Kettenblatt bleibt XT (Stages) mit AbsolutBlack Oval

Die XG1199 hab ich gerade neuwertig im Bikemarkt gekauft... wenn jeamand einen DT Swiss XD Driver x12 uebrig hat... 

@maddda du fahrst doch die GX1 Twister. Wie sind die so? Ich haette die gerne, weil elf Gaenge mit dem Zeigefinger runter triggern ... ich bin zwar PC Zocker mit schnellem Finger, aber...
Kollege war aber von den XX Twistern ueberhaupt nicht ueberzeugt, weil sie ihm zu "matschig" und unpraezise waren.


----------



## maddda (15. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Genau  The one and only!
> 
> Edit: sooo der 1x11 Umbau des Scalpels ist beschlossen. Aber da ich es erst fuer die Saison 2017 wirklich brauche kaufe ich langsam alles zusammen, eilt ja nicht.
> 
> ...


Bin ich mal gefahren. Fahre aber XX1 Twister mit GX1 schaltwerk. Die XX1 schalten sich schon besser. Fand die GX Zwister zu ruppig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. September 2016)

Aber die Twister sind sonst gut? Das man bei den Schaltern besser xx1 oder x01 nimmt habe ich schon gelesen. Nur das Schaltwerk soll wohl gleichwertig sein. Dann ist es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn man es mal ab rasiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (15. September 2016)

Ja die sind super. Das mit dem abrasieren ist auch der Grund warum ich da nur GX fahre... Schaltwerk ist halt ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## baloo (16. September 2016)

sodele, Anmeldung für den HERO Sella Ronda geschaft !
Hier noch ein cooler Live-Bericht von Henri:
http://biketv.dk-interactive.de/video/Henri-Lesewitz%3A-Sella-Ronda-Hero-Marathon-2016/3d30b8b6dea742687efbd464921e0440


----------



## JensL (16. September 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> sodele, Anmeldung für den HERO Sella Ronda geschaft !


Hi, braucht man für den (immer noch) eine Lizenz, um einigermaßen auf der langen ohne Stau durchzukommen?


----------



## baloo (16. September 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Hi, braucht man für den (immer noch) eine Lizenz, um einigermaßen auf der langen ohne Stau durchzukommen?


wäre sicher von Vorteil, hatte vor Jahren mal eine, aber jetzt leider keine mehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2016)

Mit Lizenz aus dem UCI block hatte ich keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Phippsy (16. September 2016)

JensL schrieb:


> Hi, braucht man für den (immer noch) eine Lizenz, um einigermaßen auf der langen ohne Stau durchzukommen?


Unser Langstreckenmann im Verein hat sich am Anfang geärgert, obwohl er es entspannt und mit Fotostopps angegangen ist.



baloo schrieb:


> Live-Bericht von Henri


Lustig, der Vergleich zu Sally Bigham.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

Zurück aus dem Urlaub...





Wo waren wir? 
Es gab immer massig Frühstück, viel Bier/Cider und das beste Getränk aller Zeiten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2016)

Schottland oder Irland  Sehr cool!


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. September 2016)

...Whisky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Schottland oder Irland  Sehr cool!


Schottland war vorletztes Jahr und Irland dann in Zukunft. In Wales waren wir. Großartig.
Das genannte Getränk ist aber schottisch, um genau zu sein (Irn Bru).


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> welche einem dann bei Miete, irgendwie wollen alle hier leben, und Soli dann gleich wieder genommen wird.


Dass der Soli im Osten nicht mehr bezahlt werden muss, scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. September 2016)

da aber der Soli eine ... 

... komm, sparen wir uns das.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> da aber der Soli eine ...
> 
> ... komm, sparen wir uns das.


Da widerspreche ich auch nicht (wie auch bei den Mieten) und auch ich bin nicht für dessen Beibehaltung.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. September 2016)

das war von mir einfach ein platte Phrasenschweinerwiederung auf eine platte Phrasenschweinerstaussage.


----------



## Phippsy (17. September 2016)

Hatten wir nicht letztens das Thema trinken im Rennen? 
400 ml in 1,5 Std. Wer bietet weniger?
Trotzdem die beste Platzierung im Marathon, wenn auch auf der Kurzstrecke (12./1.), Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, weil in einer ziemlich gut funktionierenden Gruppe. Aber das reicht auch erstmal wieder mit der Kurzstrecke. 
Platz auf dem Podium beim adh Pokal allerdings im Schlusssprint verloren.

@maddda Für mehr als ein Moin hats aufm Parkplatz nicht gereicht. War schwer im Stress, weil keine Milch mehr im Reifen war.
Was hat es mit dem neuen Rahmen auf sich. Wie ist der so? Tauchte die Tage schon mal in meinem FB Feed auf, hab es aber wieder vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (17. September 2016)

Seid ihr beide auch in Titamringshausen gewesen? 
Was ein chaotisches Rennen für mich. Im Startblock noch ein Schlauch ins Vorderrad geschmissen, weil sich da ein Riss in der Flanke bedrohlich zur Beule entwickelt hat, dann auch noch hinten irgendwie Luft verloren und das ganze mit ohne Garmin weil zuhause vergessen... Schlauch einziehen unter Zeitdruck (Moderator: "So, die Kurzstrecke startet in 3 Minuten") und unter sehr vielen belustigten Zuschauern macht kein Spaß. Bin quasi mit dem Startschuss fertig geworden und mein Puls war somit schon auf dem ersten Meter bei 190.
Ergebnis ist immerhin ein 5. Platz im ADH Pokal geworden (20.G/8.AK). Zeitglich mit dem als 6. gelisteten, der sich auf den letzten Kilometern nochmal mehrere Sprints mit mir geleistet hat.

Fandet ihr auch, dass die die Hochschulmeisterschaft dieses Jahr ziemlich mies ausgeschrieben haben? Man musste schon sehr genau suchen um herauszufinden, dass sie stattfindet.


----------



## Phippsy (17. September 2016)

Mein erstes Mal... Kam ewig spät die Ausschreibung.
Wo standest du im Startblock? 
Höhö ich bin 4. im Pokal


----------



## maddda (17. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht letztens das Thema trinken im Rennen?
> 400 ml in 1,5 Std. Wer bietet weniger?
> Trotzdem die beste Platzierung im Marathon, wenn auch auf der Kurzstrecke (12./1.), Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, weil in einer ziemlich gut funktionierenden Gruppe. Aber das reicht auch erstmal wieder mit der Kurzstrecke.
> Platz auf dem Podium beim adh Pokal allerdings im Schlusssprint verloren.
> ...


Kein Stress

Macht sich ganz gut der neue Hobel. Geometrie passt mir besser als beim alten. Leichter und steifer isser auch


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. September 2016)

2:21h und nur eine Grosse Flasche: 60km in Furtwangen. 
Hatte ja schon vor dem Rennen Rückenschmerzen, wohl von den drecks Stühlen beim Bildverarbeitungsforum oder den ICE.
Also Sekt oder Selters! Die ersten 15km in der Spitzengruppe mit Stiebjan mit. Dann hat aber der rücken(und auch die Beine) blöde gemacht. Ich war dann zu spät bei der Freundin vom Kumpel, die mit bei km35 eine Flasche geben sollte. Die war nur schon weg. Also so fertig fahren...ging aber. 
Problem war nur das ich dann noch heim gefahren bin(1h). Und zum ersten mal in meinem Leben einen Sonnenstich kassiert habe -> kotzen und nachts Fieber und Schüttelfrost. Aber die Woche war eh 100% Pause geplant. Montag geht's es direkt mit einem Grundlagen Block los.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht letztens das Thema trinken im Rennen?
> 400 ml in 1,5 Std. Wer bietet weniger?
> Trotzdem die beste Platzierung im Marathon, wenn auch auf der Kurzstrecke (12./1.)


Ich werde auch immer belehrt, ich müsse mehr trinken. Funktioniert aber. 2:15 h musste ich auch schon 'nen Marathon mit einer kleinen Flasche fahren. Die CXer trinken doch auch nichts, oder?


----------



## maddda (17. September 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich werde auch immer belehrt, ich müsse mehr trinken. Funktioniert aber. 2:15 h musste ich auch schon 'nen Marathon mit einer kleinen Flasche fahren. Die CXer trinken doch auch nichts, oder?


Solang der Urin nicht zu dunkel ist ist alles gut...ich biete CA 2,5 Liter in 4:43

War auch net allzu warm heute


----------



## Phippsy (17. September 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Kein Stress


War dann auch keiner. Nachfüllen mit einer dritten Hand in weniger als 5 min. Das knack-pffff auf dem groben Schotter hat mir recht gegeben. 


maddda schrieb:


> Macht sich ganz gut der neue Hobel. Geometrie passt mir besser als beim alten. Leichter und steifer isser auch


So muss das.

Hätte zwei Flaschen dabei gehabt, aber keine Zeit oder Gelegenheit zu trinken. 

In Saalhausen 1,5l in 2 2/3, Tag drauf in Pracht beim XCO genauso viel in 1 1/2, 3 Std Rennen letztens 2,5l oder so. Alle drei ziemlich heiß. Ist also sehr verschieden bei mir. 

Gibts für Urin so Farbvergleichskarten wie für pH-Streifen?


----------



## Till_Mann (17. September 2016)

@Phippsy ich stand recht weit hinten bei dem Fatbikefahrer. Dachte 15 min vorher anstellen reicht bei so einem kleinen Rennen. Also waren noch so 20 Leute hinter mir vielleicht. Hab mich dann aber ganz gut vorarbeiten können weil es ja gleich hoch ging. Immer schön durchs Gemüse, meine Beine brennen immer noch von den Brennesseln.
Letztes Jahr gab es keine DHM für XCM, dafür für XCO in Haltern. --> http://blog.trailsurfer-rheinhessen...sterschaften-2015-haltern-am-see-rennbericht/


----------



## Berrrnd (17. September 2016)

war die dhm letztes jahr nicht in altenberg / mad east challenge?

http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/n...-mtb-marathon-und-enduro-gekuert;n_36592.html


----------



## maddda (17. September 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> @Phippsy ich stand recht weit hinten bei dem Fatbikefahrer. Dachte 15 min vorher anstellen reicht bei so einem kleinen Rennen. Also waren noch so 20 Leute hinter mir vielleicht. Hab mich dann aber ganz gut vorarbeiten können weil es ja gleich hoch ging. Immer schön durchs Gemüse, meine Beine brennen immer noch von den Brennesseln.
> Letztes Jahr gab es keine DHM für XCM, dafür für XCO in Haltern. --> http://blog.trailsurfer-rheinhessen...sterschaften-2015-haltern-am-see-rennbericht/


Hab mich offen gesagt über die DHM etwas geärgert. Warum nur Mittel und Kurzstrecke?Bin ja auch Student...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (17. September 2016)

Ich hab von der DHM garnix mitgekriegt..


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Gibts für Urin so Farbvergleichskarten wie für pH-Streifen?


Das geht per Farbfächer. Wahlweise RAL oder Pantone.


----------



## Till_Mann (17. September 2016)

@k_star hast Recht, ich dachte das sei nur Enduro gewesen.

zum Farb Thema ab 6:20




Der Link zum Einbinden, so dass das Video gleich bei 6:20 startet wird irgendwie immer ignoriert und umgewandelt. Schade.


----------



## Phippsy (17. September 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Dachte 15 min vorher anstellen reicht


Reichte auch. Hättest dich nur in den richtigen Block stellen müssen. Gab extra einen adh, Lizenz, Serienblock ganz vorne. Im Zweifelsfall von vorne reinstellen. Klappt bei so kleinen Rennen auch ganz gut. 

Zum Video: Dann ist bei mir ja alles im grünen...gelben Bereich. Sowas brauch ich auch


----------



## maddda (19. September 2016)

Morgen Jungs!

Alles fit bei euch. Dachte ich melde mich mal


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2016)

Moin Allerseits   
...bei uns ist alles fit 

Das Tandem steht jetzt etwas höher. So dürfen die Pfützen tiefer werden   ... passend zum aktuellen Wetter   





...mit längerem Dämpfer


----------



## Phippsy (19. September 2016)

Selber Moin. 
Das ist Tandem sieht heftig aus. Relativiert sich das im Sag? 
Ich hab mich am Samstag erkältet und trau mir jetzt nicht fahren. Aber dafür hab ich mich heute auf die Waage gestellt.  70,6 nichtnackt.  So wenig wie seit langem nicht mehr.  Wenn ich Oberkörper und Gesicht und Oberschenkel und Hintern anschau, weiß ich auf jeden Fall wos herkommt und wos hingeht.


----------



## maddda (19. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Selber Moin.
> Das ist Tandem sieht heftig aus. Relativiert sich das im Sag?
> Ich hab mich am Samstag erkältet und trau mir jetzt nicht fahren. Aber dafür hab ich mich heute auf die Waage gestellt.  70,6 nichtnackt.  So wenig wie seit langem nicht mehr.  Wenn ich Oberkörper und Gesicht und Oberschenkel und Hintern anschau, weiß ich auf jeden Fall wos herkommt und wos hingeht.


Abwarten bis es wieder komplett weg ist und gut. Alles andere ist keine Option. Dafür hilft ne Erkältung auch beim Abnehmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Selber Moin.
> Das ist Tandem sieht heftig aus. Relativiert sich das im Sag?
> Ich hab mich am Samstag erkältet und trau mir jetzt nicht fahren. Aber dafür hab ich mich heute auf die Waage gestellt.  70,6 nichtnackt.  So wenig wie seit langem nicht mehr.  Wenn ich Oberkörper und Gesicht und Oberschenkel und Hintern anschau, weiß ich auf jeden Fall wos herkommt und wos hingeht.


Gute Besserung! 


Das Tandem ist geplant mit weniger Federweg ausgestattet (130vorn/100hinten).

Wir hatten erst eine Lyrik mit 170mm verbaut, die war uns aber nicht steif genug, hinten noch mit 100mm Federweg. 
...siehe Foto 
Hinten hängt das Tandem tiefer. Dadurch muss ich mehr beim Fahren aufpassen, das die hinteren Pedalen nicht hängen bleiben. 





...also eine steife Totem nachgerüstet...mit mittlerer Federhärte. Dadurch ein super Ansprechverhalten aber auch noch etwas höher an der Front. 





...dann kam mir die Idee mit einem längeren Dämpfer mit ca. 4cm mehr Federweg. 
Jetzt sind wir fast auf gleicher Pedalhöhe beim Fahren mit einem sensibleren Ansprechverhalten am Dämpfer. 





Die Höhe macht im Fahrgefühl nichts aus, außer eine etwas direktere Lenkung durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel und bedenkenloses Überrollen von Wurzeln und Stufen. 

So gut wie jetzt war das Tandem noch nie im Gelände...ein ICE auf dem Acker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (19. September 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Dafür hilft ne Erkältung auch beim Abnehmen


Ich krieg da dann eher mehr drauf, weil ich genausoviel esse, aber weniger brauche. Ist dann aber auch sofort wieder weg. 
Dass das Warten schwierig ist, muss ich wohl kaum erwähnen  Am Sonntag ist nochdazu das NRW Cup Finale. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ICE auf dem Acker


Sehr geile Beschreibung


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2016)

Heute kam die xx1 Kassette. Echt krasses Teil!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. September 2016)

Ich hab' da mal 'ne Frage zu Freiläufen... Ich fahre am Big Forest ja einen LRS mit Funworks-Naben (N-Light; werkzeuglos zu demontierender Freilauf). Ich würde den LRS gerne mal ins Slate stecken. Bei letzterem fahre ich allerdings eine Rennrad-Kassette (11-fach). Die Shimano-11-fach-Kassetten (RR) passen ja nicht auf ältere Rennrad-Freiläufe für 10-fach und weniger. Passen sie denn aus irgendeinem Grund auf MTB-Freiläufe für Shimano-Kassetten? Hintergrund ist: ich finde nur Freiläufe, die angeblich alles abdecken und keine, die explizit für Rennrad-11-fach sind.


----------



## Phippsy (20. September 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, nicht.  Der müßte abgedreht werden. (Oder war es andersherum? )
Ich glaube, Stefan war da mal wegen der großen Sprünge am schauen


----------



## maddda (20. September 2016)

Nein nur MTb 11fach passt auf 10 Fach Freiläufe... RR 11fach nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2016)

sitzt nen spacer hinter der kassette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. September 2016)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Die 11-fach-Rennrad-Kassetten sind ja breiter als 10-fach.



k_star schrieb:


> sitzt nen spacer hinter der kassette?


Hinter der MTB-Kassette (10-fach) definitiv nicht und hinter der 11-fach (Slate) sicher auch nicht. Wäre ja nicht gerade sinnvoll. Am Slate ist es übrigens eine Formula-Nabe.

Die Funworks-Nabe gibt's ja auch für's Rennrad, den Freilauf scheint man aber nicht einzeln zu bekommen. Den Freilauf für die MTB-Nabe hingegen schon.
Was mach' ich denn da nun? Müsste da nicht was von Novatec passen?


----------



## mete (21. September 2016)

Fun-Works-Naben sind umgelabelte Novatec, da passt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch der 11-fach Road-Freilauf von Novatec (auf den richtigen Achsdurchmesser achten).


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. September 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Fun-Works-Naben sind umgelabelte Novatec, da passt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch der 11-fach Road-Freilauf von Novatec (auf den richtigen Achsdurchmesser achten).


Ja, das war auch so mein Plan. Habe mir die Novatec-Freiläufe bei r2 schon angesehen. Da muss ich mal nach dem Achsdurchmesser schauen.


----------



## Phippsy (21. September 2016)

XCO DHM nächstes Jahr in Wetter. Quasi Heimrennen für mich


----------



## mete (22. September 2016)

Heute habe ich meine revidierte Lefty mal ausgefahren, ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied zu vorher. Das eigentlich Lustige ist aber, selbst in dem ausgelutschten Zustand, in dem ich die Gabel eingeschickt habe, war sie immer noch besser, als alle anderen Gabeln, die ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe.


----------



## maddda (23. September 2016)

Mittach!

Sitz grad gemütlich beim Kaffee in Leverkusen Heute hab ich Pause. Hab die mal genutzt um mir neue Hemden zu besorgen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits   


maddda schrieb:


> Mittach!
> 
> Sitz grad gemütlich beim Kaffee in Leverkusen Heute hab ich Pause. Hab die mal genutzt um mir neue Hemden zu besorgen...


...hast du auch an die Krawatten gedacht...


----------



## maddda (23. September 2016)

Da bin ich versorgt


----------



## Phippsy (23. September 2016)

Hemden kann man immer mal gebrauchen  

Sitz gerade beim Radiologen und warte auf das Ergebnis vom MRT. 
Flüssigkeit im Ellenbigen und Verdacht auf Knorpelschäden. Und das dauert hier wieder...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Hemden kann man immer mal gebrauchen
> 
> Sitz gerade beim Radiologen und warte auf das Ergebnis vom MRT.
> Flüssigkeit im Ellenbigen und Verdacht auf Knorpelschäden. Und das dauert hier wieder...


Hättest den Schwestern was zum knabbern mitnehmen müssen...um die Zeit was süßes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (23. September 2016)

Besser nicht... 
Jetzt ist es eine Falte im Schleimbeutel. Kann man operieren... , sagte er. 
Vorher bei Thaler Sports gewesen. Protective und Diadora Lagerverkauf machen die alle paar Monate. Hölle los, aber alles schön gesittet. 
Hat sich wieder gelohnt. Ab sofort gehör ich auch zur Flatterhosenfraktion


----------



## Phippsy (25. September 2016)

XKING in Protection oder RS für Tubeless?

Edit: Heute beim XC-Rennen festgestellt, dass ein Reifen für die ganze Saison nicht hinhaut  
Hatte in der ersten oder zweiten Runde nen Schleicher und dann kurz vorm Ersatz LRS noch nen Platten. Der Rest ist gut gelaufen, auch wenn das Asphaltstück mein Lieblingsteil der Strecke wurde, weil der einzige Abschnitt, in dem man problemlos überholen konnte.


----------



## racingforlife (26. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> XCO DHM nächstes Jahr in Wetter. Quasi Heimrennen für mich



Gibt's für Wetter schon einen Termin?
Wieder im NRW-Cup?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> XKING in Protection oder RS für Tubeless?



Ich habe beide Varianten von XKing und RK tubeless mehrfach im Einsatz gehabt. RS musste ich vielleicht ein paar mal öfters schütteln. Nutze aber für das anfängliche andichten aber auch immer etwas mehr Milch. Trocknet ja eh gleich aus. In meinen "wilden Jahren" habe ich viel reingehauen, abgedichtet, Milch wiede abgesaugt und Minimenge wieder rein. 

Ob Prot oder RS kann man also alleine von der Frage abhängig machen, ob man den Seitenwandschutz haben will oder nicht. Das natürlich nur basierend auf meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Phippsy (26. September 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Seitenwandschutz haben will oder nicht


Der Pannenschutz an der Lauffläche ist also nicht nennenswert? 



racingforlife schrieb:


> Gibt's für Wetter schon einen Termin?
> Wieder im NRW-Cup?


Termin gibt es kenn ich aber nicht. 
Soweit ich weiß schon. 
Das ist alles noch nicht offiziell, ich werd mich nächsten Sonntag aber nochmal umhören


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Der Pannenschutz an der Lauffläche ist also nicht nennenswert?



fährst doch dann tubeless.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Der Pannenschutz an der Lauffläche ist also nicht nennenswert?



Doch! 
Im Gegensatz zu Schwalbe mit ihren TLE, wo wirklich nur die Seitenwand nenneswert verstärkt ist, ist bei den Contis auch unter der Lauffläche eine extra Lage "Gummi". Der Reifen ist also rundum verstärkt, was man aber auch merkt.


----------



## baloo (26. September 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist also rundum verstärkt, was man aber auch merkt.


Inwiefern?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (26. September 2016)

Rollt im Vergleich zu einem Race Sport doch merklich "holziger" ab, hat dafür aber im Vergleich zu einem Schwalbe TLE / SnakeSkin aber auch eine wirklich pannensichere Lauffläche.

Hier mal ein bisschen lesen:
http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/mtb-reviews/continental-race-king-protection-2015

Da sieht man auch sehr schön, dass es beim Durchstich an der Lauffläche keinen messbaren Unterschied zwischen einem Schwalbe LiteSkin und einem SnakeSkin gibt, was ich auch absolut bestätigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (26. September 2016)

Deswegen auch kein Schwalbe mehr, obwohl ich den RoRo vom Profil her gut fand. 

Ich lese immer wieder das "holzig", kann mir darunter aber beim besten Willen nichts vorstellen. Jetzt wurde es ein Vittoria Barzo in 2,1 weil von Kumpel empfohlen und grad billig


----------



## Kottenstroeter (27. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder das "holzig", kann mir darunter aber beim besten Willen nichts vorstellen



Nun, ein Race King Race Sport mit 1.6bar bügelt eine feine Schotterpiste annähernd glatt, einem Protection gelingt das aufgrund seiner unflexibleren Karkasse weniger akkurat. Da merkt man schon den einen oder andern Kiesel. Aufgrund der deutlich steiferen Karkasse könnte (sollte) man beim Protection etwas weiter mit dem Luftdruck runter gehen. Aber so geschmeidig wie ein Race Sport rollt er nicht ab, eben etwas "holziger".


----------



## baloo (27. September 2016)

Tja wer Milch trinkt!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. September 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Nun, ein Race King Race Sport mit 1.6bar bügelt eine feine Schotterpiste annähernd glatt, einem Protection gelingt das aufgrund seiner unflexibleren Karkasse weniger akkurat. Da merkt man schon den einen oder andern Kiesel. Aufgrund der deutlich steiferen Karkasse könnte (sollte) man beim Protection etwas weiter mit dem Luftdruck runter gehen. Aber so geschmeidig wie ein Race Sport rollt er nicht ab, eben etwas "holziger".



Na da muß man aber schon ein extremer Gefühlsmensch sein um das zu spüren Also bei uns sind die Schotterwege so unterschiedlich das ich nicht sagen könnte welcher Reifen wie, wann und wo besser oder schlechter über die unterschiedlichen Schotterarten drüber rollt. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. September 2016)

uiii, bin auch ein Gefühlsmensch.


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. September 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> uiii, bin auch ein Gefühlsmensch.



Glückwunsch an Deine Frau

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (27. September 2016)

3 Kinder


----------



## Phippsy (27. September 2016)

Mal schauen was das nächste Jahr bringt. Über den Winter bin ich erstmal versorgt und fürs letzte Rennen hab ich den Barzo. Kam heute. Ist deutlich offener als ich vom Bild her erwartet hätte. Wehe es regnet am WE nicht 

Musste heute noch meine Schwuletten an der NRW Cup Strecke suchen. Auf dem Hinweg bin ich durch Wermelskirchen gekommen, auch ganz nett zum durchfahren. In Remscheid dann nem Radwegweiser gefolgt und nach ner ordentlichen Crosseinlage auf der NRW Cup Strecke gelandet. Am Anfang wars auf mit dem Renner ganz lustig, aber nach ein paar Minuten sind 7bar doch zu viel


----------



## chilla13 (28. September 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Mal schauen was das nächste Jahr bringt. Über den Winter bin ich erstmal versorgt und fürs letzte Rennen hab ich den Barzo. Kam heute. Ist deutlich offener als ich vom Bild her erwartet hätte. Wehe es regnet am WE nicht
> 
> Musste heute noch meine Schwuletten an der NRW Cup Strecke suchen. Auf dem Hinweg bin ich durch Wermelskirchen gekommen, auch ganz nett zum durchfahren. In Remscheid dann nem Radwegweiser gefolgt und nach ner ordentlichen Crosseinlage auf der NRW Cup Strecke gelandet. Am Anfang wars auf mit dem Renner ganz lustig, aber nach ein paar Minuten sind 7bar doch zu viel


Wie ist denn dein Rennen beim NRW Cup gelaufen? Ich stand ja auch in der Hobbyklasse am Start und hab das ganze ohne Ernst betrieben. Trotzdem fand ich es mau, dass es direkt nach dem Start den Flaschenhals gab. Ich hatte mich ziemlich weit hinten einsortiert, da ich ohne Ambitionen gefahren bin, hab mich aber dann doch darüber geärgert, dass das Rennen eigentlich schon vorbei war, bevor es losging. Dass ich dann nen Kettenklemmer hatte, etc... war dann auch egal. Aber immerhin war das Wetter gut


----------



## Phippsy (29. September 2016)

Vor allem, weil es absehbar war und durch Verschieben des Starts nach weiter unten hätte entzerrt werden können. Der Trail bergauf war auch sowas. Keine echten Überholmöglichkeiten und ein ewiges Gedrängel, weil zu viele nicht hochgekommen sind. Andersherum wäre die Runde vllt lustiger gewesen. Nächstes Jahr mit Lizenz wird alles besser.
Ansonsten liefs bei mir auch nicht optimal. Beim Start in der dritten Reihe gestanden, aber nicht ins Pedal gekommen und auch im Stau gestanden. Das ersten Mal einen Ersatz LRS dabei gehabt und nach der zweiten Runde direkt gebraucht. Beim nächsten Mal wieder ohne. 
Durfte nach dem Platten dann von hinten aufrollen. Ich kam noch auf den 3. Ak, was dann für den 2. in der Gesamtwertung gereicht hat.

Gestern den Barzo montiert und heute getestet. Wog exakt 600g. Zum montieren hab ich ne Patrone gebraucht, er war dann sofort dicht. 
Sehr griffig, zumindest im Trockenen überall  besser als der RoRo. Nicht merklich schlecht rollend, aber da fehlt mir das Gefühl. Zum ersten Mal hatte ich an nem Reifen einen Schnitt in der Flanke. Hab mich vorher immer gewundert, wie andere das schaffen. Mal schauen, ob sich das wiederholt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. September 2016)

Mir hat es heute einen 1cm Aststück durch die Lauffläche des geax aka gerammt. Endlich ist der Drecksreifen tot!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2016)

Sooo mir fehlt jetzt nur noch Kette und Schaltwerk umd das Scalpel auf 1x11 um zu bauen. Schaltwerk ist das GX gesetzt. Keine Lust 200Euro an einem Fels oder im Vorderrad eines uebermotivierten Hintermannes zu zerstoeren. 

Aber zur Kette welche fahrt ihr mit 11x Sram? Normal fahre ich immer Shimano, aber die XX1 Kassette soll ja lange halten. Ja, ich Checke die Kette regelmaessig mit einer Kettenlehre und tausche eher frueh als zu spaet.

Ach ja: fuer den Traings LRS wollte ich eine Shimano 11-42 verbauen. Wisst ihr was zum Unterschied SLX - XT? Oder doch eher die Sram NX 11-42?


----------



## chilla13 (30. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo mir fehlt jetzt nur noch Kette und Schaltwerk umd das Scalpel auf 1x11 um zu bauen. Schaltwerk ist das GX gesetzt. Keine Lust 200Euro an einem Fels oder im Vorderrad eines uebermotivierten Hintermannes zu zerstoeren.
> 
> Aber zur Kette welche fahrt ihr mit 11x Sram? Normal fahre ich immer Shimano, aber die XX1 Kassette soll ja lange halten. Ja, ich Checke die Kette regelmaessig mit einer Kettenlehre und tausche eher frueh als zu spaet.
> 
> Ach ja: fuer den Traings LRS wollte ich eine Shimano 11-42 verbauen. Wisst ihr was zum Unterschied SLX - XT? Oder doch eher die Sram NX 11-42?



Zur Kette: ich bin im Frühjahr knapp 4000km mit ner Sram Kette auf der XX1 gefahren. Keinerlei Probleme. Seit 1000k bin ich nun mit Eagle und ner neuen Sramkette unterwegs: auch problemlos, sogar in Kombi mit dem Osymetric KB. Auf dem Enduro verrichtet irgendeine güldene KMC Kette ihr Werk und die hüpft gerne mal und springt ab, wenn man rückwärts tritt (XO1 Kassette, Raceface NW Kettenblatt). Verschleiß ist aber auch da nicht außergewöhnlich hoch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ach ja: fuer den Traings LRS wollte ich eine Shimano 11-42 verbauen. Wisst ihr was zum Unterschied SLX - XT? Oder doch eher die Sram NX 11-42?


XT ist halt leichter und bei der SLX sind vermutlich wie bisher weniger Ritzel einzeln und nicht miteinander vernietet.
Die XT ist teurer als NX und die SLX genauso teuer, beide Kassetten von Shimano sind aber leichter. Ich würde wohl XT oder SLX nehmen.


----------



## maddda (30. September 2016)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Zur Kette: ich bin im Frühjahr knapp 4000km mit ner Sram Kette auf der XX1 gefahren. Keinerlei Probleme. Seit 1000k bin ich nun mit Eagle und ner neuen Sramkette unterwegs: auch problemlos, sogar in Kombi mit dem Osymetric KB. Auf dem Enduro verrichtet irgendeine güldene KMC Kette ihr Werk und die hüpft gerne mal und springt ab, wenn man rückwärts tritt (XO1 Kassette, Raceface NW Kettenblatt). Verschleiß ist aber auch da nicht außergewöhnlich hoch.


BEi mir hat das Race Face Narrrow Wide auch relativ schnell Probleme gemacht. Die Absolute Black haben sich da als wesentlich Verschleißresistenter herazsgrstellt..


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2016)

Top, ich fahre an den Bikes nur AB. Am Crosser Garabuk, aber nur, weil AB kein 42er Oval mit 130er Lochkreis hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (30. September 2016)

Ich find die Osymetric Kettenblätter schon ziemlich gut. Problem gerade ist, dass es für 104er Lochkreis (den der Quarq XX1 PM haben wird, der im November ans Fully soll) derzeit kein NW Kettenblatt von Osymetric gibt.


----------



## baloo (30. September 2016)

Fahre auch die AB Blätter, ausser dass die Farbe an den Zähnen weg ist, wirklich kein Verschleiss spürbar, läuft top!
@*nopain-nogain*: wiso nicht gleich 1x12?


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2016)

@baloo Weil zu teuer und ich den Sinn nicht sehe. Bei der 1x11 kann ich die sack leichte (260g) XX1 Kassette mit guenstigen Teilen der GX1 mischen. Zusaetzlich kann ich am Trainings LRS sogar eine guenstige SLX Kassette fahren und spaare mir den 2. XD Driver.
Somit bekomme ich mehr Bandbreite, spaare Gewicht und das ganze bleibt finanziel noch im Rahmen. Auf alles zusammen kam ich fuer das Scalpel inkl Trainingshinterrad umbauen auf unter 500Euro.

Wenn ich eine 12x genommen haette, haette ich beide LRS mit der 300Euro 360g Kassette und dem XD Driver umbauen muessen. Ich haette keine "guenstigen" GX1 Teile nehmen koennen und es waere auch nicht leichter geworden. Zudem waeren alleine die 2 Kassetten schon teuerer wie der ganze 11x Umbau.

Und das Trainingsrad kommt im Fruehjahr wohl auch, aber da und am Crosser fahre ich dann erstmal noch die 10x Sachen runter.

Und das plus an Bandbreite? Ich bin Sella und M3 dieses jahr mit der 11-40er Kassette gut durch gekommen.

Ach ja, Schaltwerk, Kette und SLX 11-42 ist auch bestellt und wenn ich Glueck habe kann ich das Woe ueber schrauben


----------



## baloo (30. September 2016)

Na ja das stimmt schon!
1x12 ist schon nicht ganz billig aber einfach geil. Fahr grad auch noch 1x11, aber aufs Frühjahr möchte eigentlich auf X01 1x12 wechseln, aber nur am Race Bike, das Speci bleibt dann 1x11 (vorerst). Da das bis dato die einzigste Bike Investition sein wird, denke ich, so kann ich die knapp 600€ für das Upgrade kit verkraften.
So ich hau jetzt für zwei Wochen ab in die Toscana um den (Bade)Sommer noch etwas zu verlängern!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2016)

Was ist an dem einen Gang mehr fuer den Aufpreis und das Mehrgewicht geil? Und ueber Optik habe ich noch gar nicht gesprochen


----------



## baloo (30. September 2016)

Die Bandbreite! Hau mal die Werte in den Ritzelrechner, und da bin froh wenn ich uphill noch einen Rettungsanker habe, bin am Berg nicht so sehr der Puncher, eher der kontinuierliche Diesel! Und in den Flachpassagen muss ich dann auch nicht den Hampelmann machen.

Zur Optik: das Gold finde zu Mafiös, daher black in black, wie immer!


----------



## baloo (30. September 2016)




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2016)

Ich finde es nicht so drall und ich brauche den Gang nicht wirklich. Und wie gesagt muss ich mindestens 2 Hinterraeder umbauen (eher 3 und dann auch noch das Trainingsrad).

Aber ich kann auch eine sehr breite Bandbreite (Cadenz) treten. Wobei ich am Berg eher mit Kraft fahre.


----------



## baloo (30. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber ich kann auch eine sehr breite Bandbreite (Cadenz) treten. Wobei ich am Berg eher mit Kraft fahre.


Ja das ist mir in deinen Berichten schon aufgefallen, darum wohl auch dein Forumname No Pain ?! 

Baue vorerst auch mal nur ein Bike und LRS um, 1x11 bekommt mein Sohn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (30. September 2016)

http://www.ride.ch/news/stoeckli-loest-weltcup-team-auf
Schade, und leider schon wieder ein XCO Team weg, nach Merida.


----------



## racingforlife (30. September 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> http://www.ride.ch/news/stoeckli-loest-weltcup-team-auf
> Schade, und leider schon wieder ein XCO Team weg, nach Merida.



Sehr schade


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2016)

Ach da wird was neues kommen. 

Könnte kotzen! Extra Schaltwerk, slx Kassette und kette bei R2bike bestellt, das ich am Wochenende schrauben kann... 
Jetzt ist der drehGriff irgendwo im Nirwana verschollen. Laut Tracking geht er nach Neustrelitz... Der Verkäufer sagt aber das er richtig versendet hat... Vieleicht habe ich Glück und er hat den falschen Beleg mit genommen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Oktober 2016)

Moin Allerseits   

...neue Schutzbeche und ein Spiegel   , das Mistwetter ist angekommen   








1x12 ist schon geil, lohnt sich für mich aber nicht mehr   
Ich habe mich nun als Tourenfahrer auf 2x   1x11    eingeschossen...finde ich optimal und Ketten schonend.


----------



## racingforlife (1. Oktober 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand den Langenberg Marathon?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand den Langenberg Marathon?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Jup bin auffer Langstrecke dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2016)

wird das matschig?


----------



## racingforlife (1. Oktober 2016)

Nein, wird es nicht 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (1. Oktober 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Jup bin auffer Langstrecke dabei




Vielleicht sieht man sich vorher oder nachher


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich vorher oder nachher
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Jup


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn es doch matschig wird, dann finde ich dich nach dem rennen.
vorausgesetz ich komme im hellen ins ziel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2016)

Sooo... musste nun doch... konnte nicht anderst: Sella Ronda 2017


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Oktober 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sooo... musste nun doch... konnte nicht anderst: Sella Ronda 2017



wie in dem anderen Thread schon mal angemerkt, überlege ich mir Anfang April mal so einen Granfondo in Italien mit zu machen. Ist halt nur wieder Rennen in Italien, selbst wenn ich mir eine Lizenz hole (womöglich sogar eine italienische ;-) ), stehe ich im allerletzten Startblock. Bei 4500 Fahrern ist das wirklich ganz, ganz hinten. Wobei die Regularien auch wieder fair sind, blöd nur, wenn man da vorher noch nicht gefahren ist oder noch bei keinem anderen Granfondo gestartet ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Oktober 2016)

Beim Sella fahre ich uci Marathon World series und somit vor allen anderen 
2. Höhepunkt ist wieder M3. Jetzt kenne ich beide stecken und das Ziel ist top 20 und damit die WM Qualifikation. Keine Ahnung, wo die 2018 ist, aber man braucht ja Ziele. 
Beim M3 hat eine Stunde gefehlt. Dieses Jahr kenne ich die Strecke, weiß wie ich trainieren muss und habe passende Schuhe! 
Die Füße und die daraus resultierenden stops beim Betreuer waren locker 45 Minuten wert. Ich konnte ja ab der 3. Stunde kaum noch in den Schuhen stehen... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (2. Oktober 2016)

Sooo, wie lief Langenberg bei euch?


----------



## racingforlife (2. Oktober 2016)

Schlechtestes Ergebnis ever 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2016)

was bist du gefahren?

zeit?

bin die lange in 5h51min gefahren.
ab der verpflegung nach dem 2. mal poep war ich alleine unterwegs.
die letzten 10 km waren epic! so ein geiles lichtspiel durch die bäume. leider hatte das auch etas blindflug zu folge.


feine bikes hbe ich auch gesehen:
- vor dem rennen das agresti hier aus dem forum.
- in der ersten hälfte der ersten runde ein cube carbon mit der neuen fox.
- in der ersten runde ein feines scale mit lauf.

etwas erschrocken war ich über die ganzen, teils heftigen, stürze.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Oktober 2016)

Neue Schuhe stehen bei mir auch für 2017 auf dem Programm. Möchte doch wieder welche mit Boa.

Mein großes Ziel für 2017: Top 10 Gesamt beim Heimrennen in O'gau.


----------



## Phippsy (2. Oktober 2016)

Am geilsten sind die neuen Mondraker mit Fox SC. Die Stürze hab ich alle nicht gesehen, davon hab ich danach nur erzählt bekommen. 

Ich war die zwei Tage vorher auf der Nordhelle. Buffet, Völlerei und alles sehr reichhaltig. War nicht die richtige Unterlage. Der Zustand war dementsprechend wechselhaft. Gel ging nicht, Banane ging nicht, halber Müsliriegel schon. 
Im Trail die Flasche verloren, aber an einer Verpflegung dann ne neue bekommen. @maddda hat danach das letzte Aufbäumen mitbekommen, als ich an ihm vorbeigezogen bin. Ein paar Minuten später ist er dann vorne aus der Gruppe raus und ich hinten. 
3:11 für 2 Runden, 2. AK und die Trophygesamtwertung


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Am geilsten sind die neuen Mondraker mit Fox SC. Die Stürze hab ich alle nicht gesehen, davon hab ich danach nur erzählt bekommen.
> 
> Ich war die zwei Tage vorher auf der Nordhelle. Buffet, Völlerei und alles sehr reichhaltig. War nicht die richtige Unterlage. Der Zustand war dementsprechend wechselhaft. Gel ging nicht, Banane ging nicht, halber Müsliriegel schon.
> Im Trail die Flasche verloren, aber an einer Verpflegung dann ne neue bekommen. @maddda hat danach das letzte Aufbäumen mitbekommen, als ich an ihm vorbeigezogen bin. Ein paar Minuten später ist er dann vorne aus der Gruppe raus und ich hinten.
> 3:11 für 2 Runden, 2. AK und die Trophygesamtwertung


Glückwunsch zu Platz 2!!!!Super!!!

Wäre am Ende Platzregen sei dank noch fast unterkühlt. Meine Eltern mussten mir die Handschuhe und ausziehen. Hatte kein Gefühl mehr. Waren aber zum Glück nur die letzten paar km
 Hat dann insgesamt mit 4:49 für 9Ak und 19 Gesamt auf der langen gereicht.

@kstar hab dich garnet gesehen
 Hab einen heftigen Sturz mitbekommen ansonsten is mir nix aufgefallen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Oktober 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Hat dann insgesamt mit 4:49 für 9Ak und 19 Gesamt auf der langen gereicht.



Da sind wir beide heute das fast identische Ergebnis gefahren (18/4), nur ein paar 100km auseinander 

Auch einen ziemlich heftigen Sturz hinter mir in der Startphase so halb mitbekommen. Schon immer aufregend.


----------



## Nordpol (3. Oktober 2016)

ja, das Agresti war meins.
Schön wars, fast optimale Bedingungen, habe auch 1x auf der Nase gelegen. 
Die Strecke ist jedesmal ein bisschen anders.

Das war es für dieses Jahr.


----------



## racingforlife (3. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> was bist du gefahren?
> 
> zeit?
> 
> ...



Bin das erste mal ohne Defekt ausgestiegen. Hat alles nicht gepaßt. Zu wenig Grundlage seit dem Armbruch. Dann hat der Magen auf ein Gel mit Galle reagiert und ich habe schon am Vortag angefangen zu frösteln aber ich wollte ja unbedingt fahren und ich hatte ein Hotel in Brilon gebucht.

Jetzt ist erstmal off-Season und ich mache mir Gedanken über 2017.

Auf der ersten Autobahn abwärts hat einer gleich die erste Kurve nicht bekommen und extrem laut gestöhnt. Kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde haben Sie auf dem Wiesenstück jemanden den Helm abgenommen. Sah sehr dramatisch aus. Hoffentlich geht es allen gestürzten wieder besser.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## racingforlife (3. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Am geilsten sind die neuen Mondraker mit Fox SC. Die Stürze hab ich alle nicht gesehen, davon hab ich danach nur erzählt bekommen.
> 
> Ich war die zwei Tage vorher auf der Nordhelle. Buffet, Völlerei und alles sehr reichhaltig. War nicht die richtige Unterlage. Der Zustand war dementsprechend wechselhaft. Gel ging nicht, Banane ging nicht, halber Müsliriegel schon.
> Im Trail die Flasche verloren, aber an einer Verpflegung dann ne neue bekommen. @maddda hat danach das letzte Aufbäumen mitbekommen, als ich an ihm vorbeigezogen bin. Ein paar Minuten später ist er dann vorne aus der Gruppe raus und ich hinten.
> 3:11 für 2 Runden, 2. AK und die Trophygesamtwertung



Mich wundert es, dass die Moonraker so polarisieren und die Looks nicht.

Gratuliere zur Platzierung und Trophy Sieg.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (3. Oktober 2016)

Mich hats im einzigen Trail auch fast gelegt. Da hab ich wohl auch die Flasche verloren.


racingforlife schrieb:


> Sah sehr dramatisch aus.


Das hatte Mirko erzählt. War nicht so dramatisch wies aussah, der konnte während der Siegerehrung wieder aus dem KH. 



racingforlife schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass die Moonraker so polarisieren und die Looks nicht.


Mit den Rockets sieht man hier regelmäßig Mondraker. Das Look hab ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (3. Oktober 2016)

Ist jetzt nur ein Bildschirmfoto.

Auf Enduro-MTB oder so gab es mal ein Bild von beiden Rädern. Sehen sich schon sehr ähnlich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Auf der ersten Autobahn abwärts hat einer gleich die erste Kurve nicht bekommen und extrem laut gestöhnt. Kurz vor Ende der ersten Runde haben Sie auf dem Wiesenstück jemanden den Helm abgenommen. Sah sehr dramatisch aus. Hoffentlich geht es allen gestürzten wieder besser.


als ich an den beiden stellen vorbei war, haben sie die verunfallten gerade betreut, bzw. lag er schon im krankenwagen.

in der kurve war er aber wohl nicht der einzige. da führten noch mehr spuren geradeaus.

das wiesenstück hat schon echt zum ballern eingeladen. 
man kann nur spekulieren, aber bei den tiefen spurrillen kann ein ungücklicher spurwechsel schon zum fliegen führen.


insgesamt fand ich die steckenänderung, im vergleich zu meinem letzten start dort, sehr angenehm. war viel flüssiger zu fahren.

in der ersten runde war es schon lustig. man weiss was kommt, und doch kommt alles anders.
straße runter, bodenwelle, scharf links hoch, schlenker über die wiese => nee, geht direkt zur verpflegung, 
dann ein stück straße, die knackige, kurze rampe hoch und links weiter in den anstieg =>  rechts rum und wieder runter

ganz toll waren auch die vielen tourenfahrer ohne rennbeteiligung. (ok, ich bin ja auch mehr eine tour gefahren. siegerzeit 3h58min. bei noch mehr bummeln wäre ich am ende der 2. runde eingeholt worden.)
beim 3. mal poep habe ich irgendwo vor mir zwei leuchtende westen erspäht. geil, die stehen ja fast. ganz oben hatte ich sie dann. 
auf dem langen straßenanstieg war im unteren bereich auch jemand vor mir. wieder ran, nach rechts geguckt, häh, der hat ja auch keine nr. am lenker, und vorbei, irgendwann nach hinten gucken, niemand mehr in sichtweite.


auch wenn ich langsam bin, hatte ich trotzdem meinen spaß.
hoffe nur, dass niemand mein geflüche gehört hat als es anfing zu regnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Oktober 2016)

Das look sieht geil aus. Aber was soll die Schaltung?
Xx1 Schaltwerk mit wahrscheinlich einer xtr Kassette und vorne Umwerfer? 

Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Scalpel fahren, musste aber feststellen, dass der spacer der oben auf dem Rahmen ist und das steuerrohr auf die 137mm verlängert Spiel hat. Nicht viel und mir wenn man mit gezogener Vorderrad bremse das rad hin und her schiebt. Aber wenn man dabei den spacer greift, merkt man, dass er sich bewegt... Ich überlege ihn mit locktite 468 ein zu kleben. Aber da steht was von kein Kunststoff drauf... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (3. Oktober 2016)

Die Bilder kenn ich, aber in echt hab ichs noch nie gesehen. Gab mal den Vergleich in der Bike oder so.
Außer dem integrierten Vorbau find ich sie nicht übermäßig ahnlich.

Edit: Habs:


----------



## mete (3. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Auf Enduro-MTB oder so gab es mal ein Bild von beiden Rädern. Sehen sich schon sehr ähnlich.



Leider ist die Geometrie der Look-Räder, naja, sagen wir mal "kreativ". Keine Ahnung, wem die passen sollen .


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2016)

Heute das erste und letzte oder vorletzte Rennen in dieser Saison gefahren (mal abgesehen vom Heavy 24). Im Grunde ein Crossrennen, aber mit dem starren Inbred gut zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2016)

Soooo, heute kann der twister endlich an. Hat einen kurzen falsch sortiert Umweg ab die Ostsee gemacht
Man sehen, vielleicht bau ich nachher noch um


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Oktober 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soooo, heute kann der twister endlich an. Hat einen kurzen falsch sortiert Umweg ab die Ostsee gemacht
> Man sehen, vielleicht bau ich nachher noch um


Sag mal, wie lange braucht Eighty Aid eigentlich für 'ne Lefty? Habe meine heute eingeschickt und würde gerne wissen, wann ich mit ihrer Rückkehr rechnen kann.


----------



## mete (6. Oktober 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie lange braucht Eighty Aid eigentlich für 'ne Lefty? Habe meine heute eingeschickt und würde gerne wissen, wann ich mit ihrer Rückkehr rechnen kann.



Die bloße Reparatur hat bei mir einen Tag gedauert, insgesamt hatte ich das Ding nach fünf oder sechs Tagen nach dem Wegbringen wieder bei mir.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja, die Gabel war meist unter einer Woche wieder da.
11x ist verbaut. Passt soweit alles ganz gut. Xx1 und slx Kassette sind kompatibel, passt beides mit einer Schaltungseinstellung. 
Aber ob der gripshift bleibt bin ich skeptisch...viel zu weiche Rasterung und bis man 11 Gänge durch hat ist es auch gut gerudert. Ich fahr den jetzt erstmal, aber ich sehr einen xx1 trigger kommen.
Aber gefahren wird erst am Wochenende, zur Arbeit und gut die Intervall danach, nimm ich das Trainingsrad.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2016)

Gut zu wissen. Bei Kohl wüsste ich, woran ich bin - da es aber mit einem Service leider nicht getan ist und auch nix im Inneren repariert werden muss, probiere ich mal Eighty Aid aus. Das Gewinde vom Gabelfuß ist nämlich nach unfassbaren 3 Demontagen des Vorderrads im Sack


----------



## Phippsy (8. Oktober 2016)

Nach zwei Bier und einem Lahmacun gestern war heute nicht so richtig was mit radeln. Da macht sich dann der andere Lebenswandel im Vergleich zum letzten jahr bemerkbar.
Stattdessen hab ich das Zweitrad wieder fit gemacht:


 

Seit Anfang Juni nicht mehr damit gefahren, aber kurz rumrollen mit der Starrgabel hat schon wieder Bock gemacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Nach zwei Bier und einem Lahmacun gestern war heute nicht so richtig was mit radeln.


Weil zu wenig Bier oder was?


----------



## maddda (8. Oktober 2016)

Prison bin ich auch mal vor ewigkeiten gefahren.

War heute mit Vaddi auf der intermot und hab mich mal auf das Motorrad gesetzt, das ich mir mal irgendwann kaufen möchte


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2016)

Das müssen echt zu wenig gewesen sein


----------



## Phippsy (9. Oktober 2016)

Nicht jeder kann eine Brauerei als Trikotsponsor haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre schon fein


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Oktober 2016)

Teamsponsor macht gerade Familienfest

_Edit: ... Bild abgelaufen_

Off-season


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2016)

always fullgaz!


----------



## Florian301 (9. Oktober 2016)

Eventuell interessiert es euch ja. Radon hat heute folgendes bekannt gegeben:





*Radon Bikes*
5 Std. · 
Top News: Radon will start with two factory Teams 2017.
Downhill and XCO.
Radon will launch a brandhot Swoop DH Carbon, the ultimate JEALOUS and a marvellous XC Carbon Fully.


----------



## dummeLiese (11. Oktober 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Eventuell interessiert es euch ja. Radon hat heute folgendes bekannt gegeben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.velovert.com/information/11930/saison-2017-de-stöckli-a-radon-


----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2016)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> http://www.velovert.com/information/11930/saison-2017-de-stöckli-a-radon-



Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## dummeLiese (12. Oktober 2016)




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2016)

Hier sind immer mehr Leute die sich nicht einmal vorstellen...


Ach ja, wer wollte eigentlich hier auch noch Sella Ronda fahren? Ich bin jetzt doch gemeldet... ich weis gar nicht, wie das passieren konnte


----------



## Phippsy (12. Oktober 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis gar nicht, wie das passieren konnte


 
Finger ausgerutscht? Ich kenn das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (12. Oktober 2016)

Würde diesen Winter gerne mal wieder in einem Team beim WP mit machen. Wenn hier jemand noch ein Plätzchen frei hat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2016)

Morgen!

Uns hat hier voll die Keule erwischt. Vaddi hats seit Anfang der Woche. Seit gestern lief ich jez auch Flach


----------



## Phippsy (13. Oktober 2016)

Na dann gute Besserung. 
Ich habs seit Montag nacht. Vatter ist erstaunlicherweise verschont geblieben.


----------



## maddda (13. Oktober 2016)

Danke gleichfalls!


----------



## racingforlife (13. Oktober 2016)

Gute Besserung den vom Todesschnupfen oder Männergrippe befallenden!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maddda (14. Oktober 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Gute Besserung den vom Todesschnupfen oder Männergrippe befallenden!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke!

Morgen erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (15. Oktober 2016)

Jemand eine Idee, wer noch Alu repariert?

Gleiss macht leider nix mehr.

Eins meiner letzten Teile aus'm letzten Jahrtausend


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (15. Oktober 2016)

Tecno Bike oder so. Also nur ganz spontan ohne eigene Erfahrungen

Gestern dachte ich, ich könnte nächste Woche wieder KOMs an der Uni zurückholen, aber das wird, so wie der Zustand heute in den Keller gegangen ist, wohl noch eine Woche dauern. 


Edit: mitech, Nicolai, Alutech,... vllt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2016)

Sooo erstes mal mit der 1x11 GX gefahren. Aber mit der SLX Kassette, die XX1 ist ja auf dem Race LRS. Schaltet sich sauber und gut.
Gripshift ist geil mit viele Gaenge auf einmal durchwuergen, aber die weiche Rasterung der GX Hebel ist noch net so meins. Ich hab mich nie verschalten, aber die ultra harten 9x X0 waren da schon eher meins... 
Sind die XX1 da haerter? Vieleicht kann ich auch die Feder im GX "tunen". @maddda ich hab deinen Tip nicht ignoriert, aber ich wollte erstmal fuer 30Euro Gripshift wieder testen, bevor ich 100Eu in einen XX1 versenke.

Sieht dann so aus:



Der Reifen vorne ist ein SnakeSkin 2.25er Nobi, damit ich auch im Herbst/Winter Spass haben kann


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2016)

Frage an die Kundigen... @mete und @k_star können da vermutlich am ehesten helfen 

10-fach Tiagra-Schaltwerk und 10-fach MTB-Schalthebel (vermutlich XT) - geht das?


----------



## mete (16. Oktober 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Frage an die Kundigen... @mete und @k_star können da vermutlich am ehesten helfen
> 
> 10-fach Tiagra-Schaltwerk und 10-fach MTB-Schalthebel (vermutlich XT) - geht das?



Nein. Ab 10-fach MTB (Dynasis) sind nur noch die MTB-Schaltwerke mit MTB-Hebeln kompatibel, bis 9-fach MTB-Hebel kannst Du bei Shimano alles mixen, damit könntest Du sogar 11-fach Road-Schaltwerke fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2016)

für road komponenten gibt es extra trigger.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Oktober 2016)

Danke!



k_star schrieb:


> für road komponenten gibt es extra trigger.


Das weiß ich wohl  Ich würde aber gerne zwei Gänge gleichzeitig hochschalten können und bei den Flatbar-Schalthebeln für's RR wird's dann etwas teurer. Bekommt man scheinbar auch nur paarweise.


----------



## Phippsy (17. Oktober 2016)

Semester hat schon mal gut angefangen. Meine einzige Veranstaltung heute direkt um acht fand nicht statt. 2:30std verloren. Da hätt ich mich wieder ärgern können. Dafür gehts gleich mal aufs Rennrad treiben lassen und später vllt noch ins Schwimmbad, schauen ob ich noch schwimmen kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2016)

Gute Besserung den schwer Kranken...und wenn es nicht weiter geht...hier wird euch geholfen   
http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/03/erste-intensivstation-fur-erkaltung.html

Bin auch wieder zurück von unserer kleinen Ostsachsentour.   

















...bissel feucht über die Tage gewesen aber sonst eine feine Tour.


----------



## CreepingDeath (17. Oktober 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung den schwer Kranken...und wenn es nicht weiter geht...hier wird euch geholfen
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/03/erste-intensivstation-fur-erkaltung.html
> 
> Bin auch wieder zurück von unserer kleinen Ostsachsentour.
> ...


Ich find das ziemlich lässig, was ihr da so immer unernehmt. Gute Frauenwahl. 
Ist das Zelten bei euch einfach so erlaubt, holt ihr Genehmigungen ein, oder ist es euch einfach wuascht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Oktober 2016)

Da ich schon als Jungspund in den 70er Jahren oft mit dem selbstgenähtem Zelt unterwegs war und das Zelten bis heute fortführe, konnte ich nur eine Frau nehmen die solche Sachen mitmacht.   
Diesmal musste sie leider auch eine ausgerenkte Schulter ertragen weil ich die Abfahrt schlecht eingeschätzt hatte...aus Kies wurde mitten im Hang lehmiger Schlamm. 
Das Vorderrad kam in eine Rinne und die Fuhre mit ~210kg beschleunigte trotz Bremsversuch, und schon lagen wir im Dreck.   




...und das 500m vorm Campingplatz. 

Freies Campen ist eigentlich verboten, aber wenn man spät aufbaut und beizeiten wieder weg ist merkt das keiner.


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2016)

Jens das sieht mal wieder nach Spaß aus! 

Dachte ja ich könne heute wieder mit Training loslegen, aber die Erkältung hat sich noch nicht komplett verabschiedet:/


----------



## Phippsy (19. Oktober 2016)

Naja, Wetter ist eh scheiße. 
Ich bin mental noch nicht auf Fahren im Regen vorbereitet.


----------



## maddda (19. Oktober 2016)

Das is mir egal. Dafür gibts die Rolle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tach Allerseits   

...das Wetter ist bei uns noch einigermaßen erträglich. 
Mal sehen ob dieses Jahr noch ein schöner Herbst kommt. 
Wir wollen eigentlich am WE nochmal in den Park nach Schöneck, aber bei dem Schmuddelwetter und den Temperaturen macht das auch keinen Spaß. Vielleicht kommt die Sonne aber auch durch am Sonntag. 

Jetzt gekommen, zwei leichte flauschige Kopfkissen 





...für unsere nächsten Touren 
....und etwas Ordnung im Kabelsalat für unterwegs.   




...so kann ich mehre Geräte gleichzeitig nachladen.   
Es gibt immer was zu optimieren. 
Ev. besorge ich mit noch einen Felgenläuferdynamo als Stromerzeuger zum nachladen vom Pufferakku. Nabendynamo geht leider nicht am Tandem mit der 20er Steckachse. 




...den könnte ich am Anhänger montieren. Mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie mit Adapter montiert bekomme.


----------



## Phippsy (20. Oktober 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> zwei leichte flauschige Kopfkissen


perfekt für den Hörsaal


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> perfekt für den Hörsaal


...da reicht aber auch der Schoß der Nachbarin, den brauchste nicht erst aufblasen


----------



## Phippsy (20. Oktober 2016)

Bei meiner Länge eher zwei Schöße.


Fährt hier jemand ein Black Sin?


----------



## Phippsy (22. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass bei 1x11 hier eher SRAM als Shimano gefahren wird? 
Bandbreite ist ja die gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Oktober 2016)

bike steht zur wahl...zum bdw...

hoffe auf etlichen zuspruch von euch...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2074161?in=set

grüsse mal wieder ein lebenszeichen von mir...


----------



## Phippsy (22. Oktober 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hoffe auf etlichen zuspruch von euch...



Erledigt. Erzähl mir dafür mal, warum Shimano an der Schaltung

Edit: Wie sind die Reifen?  Kumpel warnt immer wieder intensiv vor denen wegen nem Platten im WC


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Oktober 2016)

weil ich das leise schalten bei shimano liebe...nicht das knacken bei sram...für mich schaltet shimano einfach filigraner...

die reifen sind ok...auf der aeite sind sie sehr dünn...aber ich fahr ja nicht im WC und darum easy...guter gripp und guter allroundreifen...bin sogar mal ne weile beim allmountain gefahren...

und gegen der angabe nicht tublesstauglich bin ich die am anfang immer tubless gefahren...geht super...

kollege von mir fährt ja den ibex...und ist auch super zufrieden...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Erledigt. Erzähl mir dafür mal, warum Shimano an der Schaltung
> 
> Edit: Wie sind die Reifen?  Kumpel warnt immer wieder intensiv vor denen wegen nem Platten im WC



ach ja...danke dir für das voting...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Oktober 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass bei 1x11 hier eher SRAM als Shimano gefahren wird?
> Bandbreite ist ja die gleiche.


warum eher sram??? weil es shimano lange verpennt hat ne gute bandbreite abzudecken...auch jetzt wollen sie die xtr immer noch nicht mit mehr als 40Z anbieten...schade und dumm dazu...weil sram da dann was leichteres hat...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2016)

So verschieden sind die Geschmaecker. Ich mag gerade das knackige an der Sram. Ich bin erst im Urlaub ein Leihrad mit Shimano gefahren... das Schalten hat sch nach "Duenschiss" angefuehlt 
Aber man kann aj Gott sei dank mischen wie man will. Darum hafre ich Sram Schaltung, Shimano Kassette am Trainigns LRS (weil billiger und haltbar) und Sram Kassette am RaceLrs (leichter und 10-42).

Aber geil geworden ist der Bock alle mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich werd heuer noch auf 1x11 umrüsten, daher meine Fragen. Shimano ist mir vom Schalten her auch sympatischer als Sram. Bin das ganze Jahr X0 gefahren. XT am Winterrad war jetzt den echte Offenbarung. Wird dann wohl XT oder XTR gebraucht werden.
Bei der Kassette bin ich mir noch unsicher. 
Lassen sich Shimano und SRAM Kassetten mit der gleichen Schaltwerkeinstellung fahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2016)

Ja, mache ich ja, nur mit Sram Schaltung eben. War auch unsicher, aber wurde mir bestaetigt und hat sich bewahrheitet.


----------



## Phippsy (22. Oktober 2016)

Auch von den Anschlägen?


----------



## Kottenstroeter (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre sogar eine "gemischte" Kassette.
Halb Sram, halb Shimano. Funzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Oktober 2016)

Jo ohne anschläge zu wechseln...
Kannst ja xt 11-42 und oder sram -42 fahren...da bleibt alles gleich...


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, braucht man doch bei Sram 11-fach einen anderen Freilaufkörper oder gilt das nur für die XX1 ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2016)

Alles ueber der NX 11-42 braucht den XD Driver. Also alles was kleiner als 11 Zaehne geht.


----------



## Phippsy (28. Oktober 2016)

Wobei es den XD Driver immer wieder mit ein bisschen Glück für <30 gibt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2016)

Sooo der 1x11 Umbau ist nun auch fertig. Das Grippshift Experiment würde sich wieder verworfen. Spätestens als ich in einer Abfahrt beim Bremsen schalten mudste/wollte war mir wieder klar, warum ich auf Trigger gewechselt war... Zudem schalten die x1 Trigger Welten knackiger und härter!
Und rote ESI mussten auch wieder sein. Da ich seit ich das Cube und das LondinRoad fahre keinen Kettenabwurf hatte, teste ich es nun am Scalpel den Winter durch auch ohne Kettenführung. 
Dazu noch ein Satz NobiNick für den Winter... Macht einfach mehr Spaß bei den Verhältnissen und viel km wo sie gut rollen müssen sehen sie auch nicht... Eher Höhenmeter 
Sieht dann alles so aus:











Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. November 2016)

@Comfortbiker sag mal, warst Du das heute entlang der Loisach Richtung Murnau? Wenn nicht, dann muss hier ein Tandemklon von Dir rumfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker sag mal, warst Du das heute entlang der Loisach Richtung Murnau? Wenn nicht, dann muss hier ein Tandemklon von Dir rumfahren.


Schön wär's [emoji4] 
Unser nächster Ausritt ist wahrscheinlich erst im neuen Jahr wieder.

...hast nicht zufällig ein Foto aus der Hüfte geschossen. [emoji2]


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. November 2016)

Wahnsinn, Du hast hier einen Doppelgänger. Ernsthaft. Habe mir die von Dir geposteten Bilder noch mal angeschaut und der sah wirklich identisch aus. Bist sicher, dass du keinen Zwillingsbruder hast? Der auch noch Tandem fährt . Die hatten allerdings keinen Anhänger


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. November 2016)

ach ja, das war am Anfang meiner Ausfahrt, da war ich mental noch voll da


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2016)

Krass [emoji41] 
...anscheinend fahren Typen wie ich gern Tandem [emoji2] 
Halte die Augen auf, wär cool wenn du das Team nochmal siehst und mehr erfährst. 
Übrigens will meine Frau nächsten Sommer in's Karwendel oder dort in die Nähe, Kochelsee ist auch nicht schlecht...da könnte es zu einer Begegnung dieser Art kommen [emoji4]


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. November 2016)

Guten Morgen Allerseits [emoji4] 

Passend zum Schmuddelwetter [emoji41]


----------



## Phippsy (5. November 2016)

Ich bräuchte sowas mit Milch für den Reifen 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein Satz NobiNick für den Winter... Macht einfach mehr Spaß bei den Verhältnissen und viel km wo sie gut rollen müssen sehen sie auch nicht...



Muss ich auch wieder. Die Rollerreifen waren heute zum verzweifeln. Bei geteerten Wegen die Kurven zu überschießen weils nicht so bremst wie erwartet ist unspaßig. 
Bei wirds aber ne XKing + Mking Kombi in 2.2 mit Option auf MKing 2.2 + 2.4, wobei letzteres extrem schlecht rollt


----------



## pirat00 (5. November 2016)

Erinnert mich nun eher an eine Rohloff Lubmatic für Arme. ( https://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/lubmatic/ ) 

Sorry aber für was soll das Gut sein?


----------



## Phippsy (5. November 2016)

Damit kannst du den Umwerfer durchspülen, wenn er sich zusetzt


----------



## Berrrnd (5. November 2016)

eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (6. November 2016)

...gibt's auch für Bremsscheiben, wenn sie nicht aufhören zu quietschen. [emoji2]


----------



## Phippsy (6. November 2016)

Wer versendet am schnellsten? bike24 hibike oder rose?

Hab nen Händler gefunden, der 4iiii Factory Install auf den Weg bringt und brauch dafür noch die Kurbel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2016)

R2Bike! Bike24 hat die beste Homepage (Sortierung, Filtern,...) aber auch lagernde Artikel gehen zum Teil erst nach 2-3 Tagen raus, trotz Paypal. Bei R2Bike habe ich regelmaessig die Teile am naechsten Tag da


----------



## Phippsy (6. November 2016)

Da kostets aber mehr, sonst wär es eindeutig gewesen

Ich bin inzwischen auch zum r2 Fan geworden. Auch wegen den Gewichtsangaben und des Teams. Gummibärchen sind außerdem eine tolle Art für Kundenbindung zu sorgen


----------



## mete (6. November 2016)

Bei Bike 24 habe ich das Paket auch immer spätestens 2 Tage nach Bestellung (wenn Artikelauf Lager) und Gummibärchen bekomme ich auch immer. .

R2 ist super, wenn's um spezielle Sachen geht, Kleinteile sind aber meist nur spärlich vorhanden und dann sind sie meist auch recht teuer oder eben auch "speziell". Ich bestelle bei beiden gern .


----------



## Phippsy (6. November 2016)

Wird Rose werden, da hab ich nämlich noch einen Gutschein gefunden.

Heute bei der Bikebörse in Essen gewesen. Es gab zwar keine zehn Stände, aber gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. November 2016)

Ich bestelle sich gerne bei Bike 24. Einfach weil die Auswahl riesig ist, der Preis passt und die Homepage top gemacht ist. 

R2bike mache ich meist, wenn es einfach schnell gehen muss. Die Auswahl ist schon bissle speziell 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2016)

ich mache eigentlich zu 90% alles über bike24. früher bekam ich das Zeug immer am nächsten Tag, mittlerweile auch erst am 2. oder 3. ... was mich ehrlich gesagt als "instant gratification seeker" ziemlich nervt.

die haben aber alles und Rücksendung ist auch easy. Musst nichts ausdrucken oder sonst so machen. Wie z.b. bei bike-components.

die anderen 10% bei r2


----------



## Kottenstroeter (6. November 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Wird Rose werden, da hab ich nämlich noch einen Gutschein gefunden.


Ist vom Versand auch min. 1-3 Tage schneller als Bike24!
+2 Tage braucht Bike24 und +1 Tag gönnt sich oft DHL, bis das Paket überhaupt erst mal in NRW angelangt ist.
Das kann schon nerven!

Ansonsten, wird immer zuerst bei Bike Components  geschaut. Günstig, schnell (1 Tag) und absolut unkompliziert, sollte es mal ein Problem geben. Erst dann kommen die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## baloo (7. November 2016)

Bike-Discount & Bike-Components sind für uns in der CH die mit Abstand schnellsten, aber Sortiment ist leider bei beiden nicht ganz so gross wie bei Bike24.
Bike-Discount sponsert übrigens neu das ehemalige Stöckli Team!


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. November 2016)

was mir noch einfällt: hibike. Früher habe ich da viel bestellt, aber der Onlineshop ist einfach so umständlich zum navigieren, dass ich da schon gar keine Lust mehr habe, was zu bestellen.


----------



## BENDERR (7. November 2016)

bei hibike gibts für DIMB-Mitglieder 6 % Nachlass.. hab ich mir gestern mal von nem Kollegen sagen lassen.
Aber stimmt schon, der Shop ist recht umständlich zu navigieren..


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2016)

Sooo, da die xlc pedale völlig undefiniert ausklicken, müsste was anderes her. Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar xtr kaufen, aber im Bikemarkt hab ich ein paar Titan Exustar bekommen. Die hatte ich schon mal und fand sie echt gut. Ganz neben bei spare ich zu den xt die jetzt am Scalpel sind 120g 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (7. November 2016)

Bei Bike Discount bestell ich nix mehr seit dem Desaster mit meinem Rahmen. Da hilft das ganze Team nichts

Ich bestelle häufig woanders als ich es vorher gesucht habe. 

Ich glaub Fumic fährt die von Exustar deswegen.

Gesendet von meinem U FEEL LITE mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2016)

Ja, ich hatte auch mal ein paar. Waren eigentlich echt gut. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kottenstroeter (7. November 2016)

Echt?
Meine hatten nach 4.000km erhebliches Lagerspiel.
Beim Tausch der inneren Gleitlager festgestellt, dass die Achse eingelaufen ist. 
Aufgrund der grottigen inneren Dichtung kein Einzelfall, wie man so liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (7. November 2016)

Von Rose kam heute schonmal die Versandbesttätigung  Sollte morgen da sein


----------



## Phippsy (8. November 2016)

Kam heute. Die M8000 Kurbel ist nicht schön und leicht ist sie auch nicht. 612g von ohne alles. Linker Arm 226g. 

Gesendet von meinem U FEEL LITE mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Ja, die ist echt net soo huebsch. Ich bin auch froh, das ich noch die "alte" bcd104 habe


----------



## h0rst99 (8. November 2016)

... ich hab mittlerweile an allen Bikes eine Rotor Kurbel und will nichts anderes mehr. Leicht und schick.


----------



## Phippsy (8. November 2016)

Die alte hab ich auch, aber in schwarz. Auch (nicht mehr) der Hit. 
Rotor liegt aber in einer anderen Preisklasse und bei mir sollte es kompatibel zum Winter/Trainingsbike sein.


----------



## h0rst99 (8. November 2016)

Wenn man geduldig ist, kann man ab und zu günstig bei ebay oder im Bikemarkt eine ergattern


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Ich kaempfe noch mit mir, ob ich das Scalpel auf die Si Kurbel mit Stages umbauen soll... dann bin ich hart an der 10kg Grenze.


----------



## h0rst99 (8. November 2016)

DAS wäre die einzige Kurbel, die ich mir noch gefallen lassen könnte


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2016)

Naja... alternativ eine Sram Quarq BB30. Die finde ich fast noch schoener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (8. November 2016)

Mir gefällt diese moderne 'Alufelgen-Optik' der großen Hersteller überhaupt nicht ....


----------



## Phippsy (8. November 2016)

Oder 4iiii auf SI, da würd ich aber noch warten, wie die bei mir ist


----------



## mete (9. November 2016)

Ein süßes Tierchen...


----------



## zedi (9. November 2016)

Tierchen?? Ist das nicht Donalds Toupet??


----------



## mete (9. November 2016)

http://www.livescience.com/56302-donald-trump-hair-caterpillar-photos.html


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2016)

RF kurbel...turbine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2016)

Mal schoen 100g am Scalpel gespaart:




Sieht auch am Rad ganz gut aus:



Im Keller klickt es sich ach ausreichend stramm. Jetzt muss es sich noch auf dem Trail bewaehren.
Dazu noch 70g von der Kettenfuehrung gespaart. Da ich am Cube schon ohne fahre und auch keine Probleme habe... kann sich nix verklemmen, besser zu putzen und leichter oben drein -> win, win, win!


----------



## mete (11. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mal schoen 100g am Scalpel gespaart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Pedale gibt es auch mit schwrzer Ti-Achse. Und der glühende KeFü-Verfechter schraubt sich seine ab...ich glaube, die Welt geht doch unter .


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2016)

Jo, aber so hab ich die neuwertig fuer 70 Euro bekommen  Und he: Harlekin!!! Ich hab auch wieder rote ESI dran.

Kettenfuehrung teste ich den Winter weiter, aber den Ganzen Sommer am Cube keinen Abwurf...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2016)

...was ist mit Sascha los....kaum sind die Kinder aus den Windeln raus wird er leichtsinnig. [emoji15] [emoji2] [emoji22] [emoji12]


----------



## mete (11. November 2016)

Du weißt doch, die Kette fällt immer dann ab, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann. Ich fahre die Ceetec, die wiegt quasi nix und die Kette kann gar nicht herunterfallen...okay, geht nicht für ovale Blätter:


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, die Kette fällt immer dann ab, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann.


Definitiv! Deswegen kommt vor jedem Rennen eine kleine KeFü ans jeweilige Rad. Den einzigen Abwurf hatte ich nämlich bei einem Marathon 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...was ist mit Sascha los....kaum sind die Kinder aus den Windeln raus wird er leichtsinnig. [emoji15] [emoji2] [emoji22] [emoji12]


Bald hören wir nix mehr von Xloc, Lefty und Stages


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2016)

Jaja... Sella bin ich auch ohne Kefue gefahren... wie gesagt: ich teste den Winter ueber weiter und im Zweifelsfall ist die e13 in 5' Montiert. Das mache ich zur Not noch im Startblock! 

Zum Testen einfach vor jedem Rennen 1x PraesidentThoma runter moschen. Wenn die Kette da drauf bleibt, ueberlebt sie auch den naechsten Marathon 

Aber ja,... ich habe auch schon mit einer AbsolutBlack geliebaeugelt, da man die mit ovalen Kettenblaettern fahren kann und auch einfach "aufklappen" kann.

Keine Lefty??? Bist du DAPPERT?!? Stages? Wenn mir jemand 3 Quarq oder SRM schenkt,...


----------



## racingforlife (16. November 2016)

Moin,

der ein oder andere hat hier doch schon einen Sattel neu beziehen lassen. Habt ihr einfach alle Sattler abtelefoniert? Könnt ihr jemanden empfehlen der sich darauf spezialisiert hat?

Ciao


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2016)

Kauf einfach eine Tube UHU Kraft und ein gross genuges Stueck Leder bei Ebay oder Amazon.


----------



## mete (16. November 2016)

Jo, kann man selbst machen. Man sollte jedoch darauf achten, dass das Leder a) durchgefärbt und b) imprägniert ist (b kann man allerdings auch selbst machen...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2016)

Schaffen sogar ich. Überleg dir aber, ob du ihn nicht nackert lässt


----------



## racingforlife (16. November 2016)

So eine dünne Schicht Alcantara finde ich ganz nett. Finde schon normales Leder zu rutschig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ein gross genuges Stueck Leder


Alter Verwalter 

Heute habe ich mich mal vor der Arbeit aufgerafft. Wird ansonsten leider eine kilometerarme Woche...


----------



## racingforlife (16. November 2016)

Trotz Urlaub wird es bei mir auch sehr Kilometerarm. Habe mich beim wintertraining fast ausgenockt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2016)

Bei mir kristallisiert sich ein Do Sa So Mo Rhythmus heraus. Das läuft ganz gut, solang ich was fahrbares hab. Donnerstag muss erst das Winterrad wieder gefixt werden. 

Am Renner krieg ich den Sattel nicht weit genug nach vorne. Gibts da ne interessantere, erschwinglichere Stütze als die Thompson?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2016)

welche maße brauchst du?
27,2 x 330 mm von zipp gibts gerade bei rcz für 22 €.

werde ich mir heute abend vielleicht ordern.


----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2016)

31,6 und fürs RR recht lang

 Edit: Gibts da auch in 31,6 aber nur 330mm. Das könnte knapp werden, weil sie unten schräg ist. Mit welchen Code auf 22€?

Würdest du die Zipp auch drehen? Lässt sich der Sattel noch genug nach vorne neigen?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2016)

ich würde sie mit 0 mm versatz nehmen und dann die untere auflage drehen. sollte dann wie bei syntace sein.


----------



## Phippsy (16. November 2016)

Das sollte dann auch mit Setback hinhauen, ohne gibts es sie nicht in 31,6. Jetzt könnte nur noch die Länge kritisch sein. Könnte bei etwa 25cm Auszug sein
Edit: passt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Eiei... hier geht ja gar nix mehr? Alle am Trainieren wie doof? Ich bin jetzt 3 Wochen @ home, da das Weibe Reha hat :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eiei... hier geht ja gar nix mehr? Alle am Trainieren wie doof? Ich bin jetzt 3 Wochen @ home, da das Weibe Reha hat :/


Winterloch


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Dann muesste gerade hier eigentlich die Hoelle los sein 

Ich nutze den Winter um um zu bauen und neue Teile zu testen:
- Scalpel auf 1x11 umgebaut (GX/X1/XX1 und am TrainingsLRS SLX)... wilde Mischung, funktioniert aber top!
- Scalpel auf ohne Kefue umgebaut... bis jetzt auch ohne Probleme
- Scalpel bekommt neue Pedale... jetzt bin ich bei den Exustar Titan angekommen. 230g und sehr gut bei der ersten Fahrt... die XLC waren ja nur noch Schrott.
- Scalpel bekommt einen neuen Sattel. Der mal neu bezogenen SLR ist gleub ich durch gesessen... habe jetzt mal einen SLR X-Cross Flow in weis gekauft: 180g und was mich interessiert sind die anti Rutsch Lamellen... 

Ach ja... Raeder jezt mit Traktorreifen... sieht dann so aus:


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2016)

Dieses Jahr gibt's irgendwie auch kein ETWR-Winterpokalteam und es macht auch so kaum jemand mit...


----------



## h0rst99 (25. November 2016)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch Strava für die Motivation.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2016)

Da ich immer blinder werde ￼  habe ich ein Edge 1000 bestellt (290€)...warum ist der Preis so abgesackt? Gibt's demnächst ein neues Gerät? 

Die Traktorreifen sind ja brutal ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Winter um um zu bauen und neue Teile zu testen


Und ich, neben dem Training (nächstes Jahr Heavy 24 im 2er-Team...), hierfür:









h0rst99 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch Strava für die Motivation.


Naja, das sind m. E. noch zwei verschiedene Welten. Zumal ich nicht jede Furztour mit GPS aufzeichnen und öffentlich machen möchte. Der WP ist immer ein schöner, einfacher Vergleich, wie ich finde.
Was nicht heißt, dass es nicht daran liegen kann 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da ich immer blinder werde ￼  habe ich ein Edge 1000 bestellt (290€)...warum ist der Preis so abgesackt? Gibt's demnächst ein neues Gerät?


Falls du den heute bestellt hast: vielleicht liegt's an diesem bescheuerten „Black Friday“.


----------



## h0rst99 (25. November 2016)

Strava ist nicht öffentlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Das killer wird der Hammer! 
Ich zeichne alleine wegen dem Trainingstagebuch alles auf. 

Ich überlege mir mal einen 810er zu holen. Ich habe das Gefühl gar der 510er ab und zu nicht genug Rechenleistung für: anzeigen, aufzeichnen und live track hat. 


Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das killer wird der Hammer!


Na das hoffe ich doch


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. November 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da ich immer blinder werde ￼  habe ich ein Edge 1000 bestellt (290€)...warum ist der Preis so abgesackt? Gibt's demnächst ein neues Gerät?
> 
> Die Traktorreifen sind ja brutal ￼



wo hast Du das Edge 1000 für den Preis gefunden? Hab bei amazon nichts gefunden. 
Wäre einen Überlegung mein Edge 800 zu verkaufen und durch das 1000er zu ersetzen.....


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> wo hast Du das Edge 1000 für den Preis gefunden? Hab bei amazon nichts gefunden.
> Wäre einen Überlegung mein Edge 800 zu verkaufen und durch das 1000er zu ersetzen.....


...Gestern bei Amazon 
Ich habe dann den 705 und 800 rumliegen, wobei der 800 wird weiter an den sportlicheren Rädern genutzt...oder auch nicht [emoji23]


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. November 2016)

danke Dir ... schade eigentlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Freu dich auf die Smartphone Koppelung. Die Auto upload Funktion alleine ist denn Neukauf wert! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (25. November 2016)

A prospos Auto Upload, ich hab den 510 und das Auto funktioniert selten. Ich muss immer vom Garmin aus hochladen, wenn es mit dem Handy gekoppelt ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Hatte ich auch... lag aber am Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (25. November 2016)

Wie ist das zu beheben? War beim Vorgängerhandy auch so


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Software ubpdate... die alte handy firmware hatte wohl einen fehler im bluetooth stack.


----------



## Phippsy (25. November 2016)

Ist/war bei beiden aktuell.  Oder dauert es einfach nur, bis die Synchronisation beginnt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

meist war es das problem, das das handy zu "busy" war und die Daten nicht weg bekommen hat...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2016)

Man soll ja auch freie Karten in's 1000er einspielen können. Also schicke ich dir ( @Sascha ) einen leeren Stick, auf den du mir dann bitte so eine Karte (Deutschland Alpen...) zum übertragen draufpackst. Eine idiotensichere Bedienungsanleitung für mich wäre auch notwendig.  [emoji2]
Ich habe gelesen, das das geht. [emoji4]


----------



## racingforlife (25. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eiei... hier geht ja gar nix mehr? Alle am Trainieren wie doof? Ich bin jetzt 3 Wochen @ home, da das Weibe Reha hat :/



Onlinezeit geht zur Zeit für ein neues/weiteres Hobby drauf


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2016)

Was zockst du? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (25. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was zockst du?



Scharf geschlossen [emoji23] 

Der Newsartikel bzgl des Corratectypen ist mit suspekt


----------



## racingforlife (25. November 2016)

Zocke nicht, gucke nur nach Trainingstipps für MT, KB und K1

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Scharf geschlossen [emoji23]
> 
> Der Newsartikel bzgl des Corratectypen ist mit suspekt


Erst das fragwürdige Bike der Woche und dann noch das. Naja, ich halte mich aus der Diskussion lieber heraus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2016)

Halte ich auch so... bringt eh nix.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Halte ich auch so... bringt eh nix.


Eben. Irgendwer weiß es ja sowieso immer besser.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2016)

Richtig und man braucht auch keine Illusion haben jemanden hier um zu stimmen...

@Comfortbiker Maps auf Edge


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Richtig und man braucht auch keine Illusion haben jemanden hier um zu stimmen...
> 
> @Comfortbiker Maps auf Edge


Danke Sascha, mal sehen ob ich damit klar komme.

...Carbon hat da keine Chance


----------



## racingforlife (26. November 2016)

Was ist nur mit den Rentnern los? Kurschat fährt einen sehr guten D-Cup und Spitz macht noch ein Jahr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (26. November 2016)

Der Nachwuchs wird wohl noch ein Jahr brauchen, da passt das schon


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. November 2016)

...schöne Adventszeit euch allen [emoji4] 





...die Dinger halten aber auch nicht ein bisschen Wasser aus [emoji2] 
...der Wasserkocher ist übergekocht und hat unter der Arbeitsplatte den Devoloadapter geflutet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2016)

Es geht Schlag auf Schlag:



SLR X-Cross Flow 180g ... bin gespannt wie er sich faehrt. Der erste Jeans Test war ganz gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2016)

irgendwie wird dein bock immer schwerer...oder mein ich das nur???


----------



## Phippsy (28. November 2016)

Das ist nur Winterspeck


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2016)

@onkel_doc Hae??? Pedale  (-120g), Kettenfuehrung (-80g), 1x11 (-150g),... ok der Sattel war 150g auf 180g.
Oder meinst du die Reifen und die SLX Kassette? Da hat @Phippsy naemlich recht: TrainignsLaufradsatz mit Winterreifen. Am Race LRS hat der 2.25er Nobi mit SnakeSkin echt nix zu suchen 

Vielleicht hab ich wenn die Frau aus der Reha zurruekc ist mal die 5', dann mach ich dir ein Bild mit dem Carbon LRS und den Renegade drauf. Wobei, wenn ich die Gewichte der neuen Renegade sehe, kann ich auch gleich den Nobi drauf lassen


----------



## mete (28. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc
> Wobei, wenn ich die Gewichte der neuen Renegade sehe, kann ich auch gleich den Nobi drauf lassen



Ich glaub, da kommt bis zur Saison noch eine Ladung vernünftiger Reifen (S-Works-Modelle). Das mit der 60tpi-Karkasse kann nicht deren Ernst sein. Gott sei Dank habe ich noch drei oder vier alte Renegades in mittlerem bis bedauernswerten Zustand, aber andere Mütter haben ja auch schöne Töchter, oder so...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc Hae??? Pedale  (-120g), Kettenfuehrung (-80g), 1x11 (-150g),... ok der Sattel war 150g auf 180g.
> Oder meinst du die Reifen und die SLX Kassette? Da hat @Phippsy naemlich recht: TrainignsLaufradsatz mit Winterreifen. Am Race LRS hat der 2.25er Nobi mit SnakeSkin echt nix zu suchen
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich wenn die Frau aus der Reha zurruekc ist mal die 5', dann mach ich dir ein Bild mit dem Carbon LRS und den Renegade drauf. Wobei, wenn ich die Gewichte der neuen Renegade sehe, kann ich auch gleich den Nobi drauf lassen


naja...siehste mehrgewicht mit dem sattel...kurbel...powerfurz braucht niemand...esi lizzard skins 30g...wenigstens eine xt kassette...reifen...da kommt schon was an gewicht zusammen...

ich kann dir den neuen renegade wörmstens empfehlen...läuft suagut und hat guten grip...denke den fahr ich an den marathons nä jahr...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

mete ich hab noch einen satz renegades...nur 2x gefahren...liegen bei mir nur noch rum...wenn der versand nicht so teuer wäre würde ich dir die schenken...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

@onkel_doc 
Schon mal mit Leistungsmesser trainiert? Die geb ich nimmer her!
Kann nur passieren, das eine Quark oder ein Cdale Stages kommt,...
Aber du empfiehlst mir eine XT Kasette, aber die XT Kurbel ist nicht ok? Die Stages macht 20g aus 
Aber mal abwarten wie schnell ich meinen 3 Wochen Verdienstausfall von der Rentenkasse zurrueck bekomme... und mal sehen, wie hoch die Erfindungsnachverguetung dieses Jahr ausfaellt 

ESI oder Lizzard? Die wollte ich mal testen, aber ich bin mit den ESI so zu frieden.... mal sehen, denke ich Fruehjahr braucht das Cube neue Griffe, dann teste ich die da.

Kassette? Die SLX wiegt 20g mehr und am Trainings LRS ist es gerade mal egal. Reifen? Winter, Schmock, Training, Gewicht? Egal 

Und der Sattel? Alles was an Poppes passt und unter 200g wiegt ist ok. Schau mal was Albans Ergon wiegt  Speedneedle faulen mir halt die Eier ab. Den bin ich auf einem Tandem gefahren. Grausig. Ich hab nen SLR Poppes. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Geriffel echt mehr halt gibt. Ich habe bei steilen Rampen immer das Gefuehl auf dem Leder nach hinten zu rutschen, also muss ich mehr mit den Armen arbeiten und wenn ich mir die Energie spaaren kann...

Das Scalpel wiegt mit Race LRS noch 10,2kg wenn eine CDale Kurbel kommt bin ich bei 10kg. Aber jetzt mal unter uns: das ist wenn es ums Rennergebnis geht voellig egal. Und das sollte gerade der Altmetalfahrer am besten wissen 

Warum willst du die Renegade verschenken? Kannst sie meinem Kollegen in Basel zur Arbeit schicken, dann teste ich die mal, hatte ich eh vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (29. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc
> Altmetalfahrer


 Sehr gut [emoji23] 

Abziehen könntest du den Sattel noch. Beim Gel Flow warens 110g


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Ich will den doch gerade mit dem Zeug drauf  Ich habe das Gefuehl auf den nackten und mit einfachem Leder bezogenen nach hinten zu rutschen und das muss ich immer mit Energie in den Armen kontern. Es hat schon einen Grund warum die Zeitfahrer zum Teil Schmiergelpapier auf den Sattel geklebt haben.


----------



## Phippsy (29. November 2016)

Hat auch nen Grund warum der Tony Martin damit nicht Weltmeister geworden ist. 
Am Rennrad macht ers glaub ich auch nicht. 

Das Rutschgefühl hatte ich unabhängig von der Oberfläche nur bei Sätteln, die nicht passten


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Hmmm... und ich dachte er ist Weltmeister  Olympia ist er mit einer anderen Sitzposition gefahren.
Die Form passt bei mir super, ich hab nie Sitzbeschwerden.


----------



## Phippsy (29. November 2016)

Aber Weltmeister ohne Schmirgelpapier. Schmirgelpapier ist schon ein bisschen her. Da hat er die Hose durchgebracht


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Ja, DAS wuerde ich auch net machen  Aber es gibt ja einige "Mittel" die angewand werden um den Grip auf dem Satte lzu erhoehen. Aber es ist mal wieder typisch. Es werden Teile zerredet und diskutiert, bevor man 1m damit gefahren ist. Und eine Sattel mir 180g als schwer bezeichnen???


----------



## Phippsy (29. November 2016)

Was hast du erwartet? Etwas anderes?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Ehrlich? JA, aber muss am winter liegen, oder was weis ich. Es war hier mal immer sehr konstruktiv, aber in letzter Zeit nicht mehr. 
Und sry, wenn ich sage das ich den Sattel absichtlich gekauft habe... dann ist der Tip ihn abziehen eher, naja...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc
> Schon mal mit Leistungsmesser trainiert? Die geb ich nimmer her!
> Kann nur passieren, das eine Quark oder ein Cdale Stages kommt,...
> Aber du empfiehlst mir eine XT Kasette, aber die XT Kurbel ist nicht ok? Die Stages macht 20g aus
> ...


renegade ist ein alter...der neue geb ich ned her...zu gut...

mach doch mal alcantara leder drauf...so fahr ich beim ibis den speedy schon länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Ich hab auch das Gefuehl das er bezogene SLR durchgesessen ist. Alcantara hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber ich fand den X-Cross schon interessant wo ich die Vorstellung vor einiger zeit gelesen habe.
Und Jungs: ein Marathon RaceFully mit 10,2kg. Und da sind noch schwere 550g Controle Specci reifen drauf. Wenn ich da noch ThunderBurt und RocketRon drauf mache ist es so schon sub10kg...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

das mit dem alcantara ist einfach...aber du weist ja wie es geht leder draufzukleben...

und dort rutscht nix...naja 180g für n attel ist eben schon schwer...
und man muss ja nicht gleich nen speedy fahrn...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Dann mach mal Vorschlaege fuer leichter und haltbar.


----------



## Phippsy (29. November 2016)

Speci hat schöne Sachen, leider hab ich Vollcarbon für 30 liegen gelassen. Ansonsten sind die unbezahlbar. 
Gebrauchter SLR neu bezogen kommt auf etwa 130g. Wenn nur halb bezogen, noch weniger. 
Ob es das Wert ist, ist eine andere Frage. 
Mein HT liegt deutlich über 11, geht eher Richtung 12 glaub ich, ich bin da nicht ganz ernstzunehmen


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Dann mach mal Vorschlaege fuer leichter und haltbar.


slr carbon, spci toupe, mileba,slr titan, dein gestripter mit alcantara,fabric,usw...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Toupe ist mir schon die Sitzschale gebrochen. Carbongestell habe ich Bauchschmerzen, weil ich ihn so weit vor schieben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. November 2016)

Fahr das Ding einfach und lass dir nicht reinquatschen


----------



## baloo (29. November 2016)

@*onkel_doc*:Nochmals zu den neuen Speci Renegades, welche Grösse fährst du 2.1 oder 2.3? Für mich wirkt das neue Profil sehr ähnlich zum Rocket Ron?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Eben... Wir diskutieren nur um 30g am sattel... Und einer von uns fährt Stahl Rahmen? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

ich fahr die 2.1er...profil eher wie der racing ralph...oder auch wie roro nur weniger hoch mit dem profil...

der grip ist super...breite geht...könte bissel breiter bauen aber für marathons geht das schon...

@Sascha...was hast du gegen carbon???mir ist auch schon ein tune komfor gebrochen aber jetzt gleich alles was carbon ist zu ignorieren...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Eben... Wir diskutieren nur um 30g am sattel... Und einer von uns fährt Stahl Rahmen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



du wolltest alternativen ich geb dir alternativen...carbon rahmen????ui da könnte was brechen...

stahl???der könnte rosten...ja aber auch damit kann ich leben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Ich rede von den rails. Dadurch das ich den Sattel sehr weit vorne habe ist das eine krasse kerbwirkung.Das kann Titan besser ab. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## baloo (29. November 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich fahr die 2.1er...profil eher wie der racing ralph...oder auch wie roro nur weniger hoch mit dem profil...
> 
> der grip ist super...breite geht...könte bissel breiter bauen aber für marathons geht das schon...


2.1er so wie etwa Rocket Ron in 2.1 ?


----------



## mete (29. November 2016)

Meine Sättel wiegen fast alle über 200g, ist auch eine unsinnige Stelle, um Gewicht zu sparen, das Ding muss passen und halten. Unter anderem wegen letzterem Punkt habe ich von SLR XP auf SLS gewechselt, der SLS hat nämlich einen Mikrofaserbezug, der wesentlich haltbarer ist, als das Leder am SLR, da konnte ich alle Nase lang (also mindestens einmal in der Saison) wechseln, weil es durchgescheuert war, da sind mir die 40g Mehrgewicht des SLS egal.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich rede von den rails. Dadurch das ich den Sattel sehr weit vorne habe ist das eine krasse kerbwirkung.Das kann Titan besser ab.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


aha...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> 2.1er so wie etwa Rocket Ron in 2.1 ?


jo...vergleichbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Meine Sättel wiegen fast alle über 200g, ist auch eine unsinnige Stelle, um Gewicht zu sparen, das Ding muss passen und halten. Unter anderem wegen letzterem Punkt habe ich von SLR XP auf SLS gewechselt, der SLS hat nämlich einen Mikrofaserbezug, der wesentlich haltbarer ist, als das Leder am SLR, da konnte ich alle Nase lang (also mindestens einmal in der Saison) wechseln, weil es durchgescheuert war, da sind mir die 40g Mehrgewicht des SLS egal.


könnte man ja beim reifen auch sagen...mir sind 30g mehr lieber dafür hält er auch was aus und nicht immer gleich platt...


----------



## CreepingDeath (29. November 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> könnte man ja beim reifen auch sagen...mir sind 30g mehr lieber dafür hält er auch was aus und nicht immer gleich platt...


Zum einen dreht sich der Reifen im Gegensatz zum Sattel und zum anderen: jo eh!


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

@mete danke! Ich denk so langsam, ich bin im falschen Film  ein 180g sattel ist zu schwer... Morgen wird getester... Auch optisch finde ich ihn toll 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2016)

Mir wird ganz schlecht bei euren Gewichten....mein bequemster Sattel wiegt reichlich 400g [emoji2], allerdings für überwiegend (fast ausschließlich) sitzende Touren. 
Das immer kurz vor Jahresende die Streitlust zunimmt...ist ja wie bei mir zu Hause. [emoji23]


----------



## mete (29. November 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> könnte man ja beim reifen auch sagen...mir sind 30g mehr lieber dafür hält er auch was aus und nicht immer gleich platt...



Könnte man, mit Platten habe ich aber mit meinen aktuellen Reifen kein Problem, also sehe ich keinen Grund, da Mehrgewicht inkaufzunehmen. Mit dem Sattel habe ich allerdings ein Problem, also einen Grund, ihn gegen einen schwereren, der dafür besser hält zu tauschen, ist verständlich, oder?


----------



## Phippsy (29. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> ist verständlich, oder?


Hä? Wie jetzt?

Der Sascha hat seinen Zeitfahrer am Sattel, ich hab ihn drunter. Sind bei mir +12g 





Wenn das jetzt passt, dann wird das vllt doch noch Liebe mit uns zwei. 
Im Moment freuen sich immer alle, dass sie nicht das dreckigste Rad haben. 





Der Sattel war total billig, ist total bequem, total haltbar, recht leicht und ziemlich rutschig. Den Zwilling hab ich am Carbon Hardtail, bzw dem was davon übrig ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, was du mir sagen willst


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Könnte man, mit Platten habe ich aber mit meinen aktuellen Reifen kein Problem, also sehe ich keinen Grund, da Mehrgewicht inkaufzunehmen. Mit dem Sattel habe ich allerdings ein Problem, also einen Grund, ihn gegen einen schwereren, der dafür besser hält zu tauschen, ist verständlich, oder?


wahnsinnig verständlich...


----------



## BENDERR (29. November 2016)

boah, seit wann herrscht hier denn so ne stutenbissigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2016)

schon mal pro turnix probiert?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. November 2016)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich jetzt versorgt bin


----------



## racingforlife (30. November 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, was du mir sagen willst




Ich glaube er mein mit Zeitfahrer deinen Sattel und an seinem Rad die Stütze, weil er sie wie ein Triathlet fährt.

Lass Dir dein Rad doch nicht von anderen madig machen. Soll ja für dich funktionieren und nicht dem Forum gefallen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kottenstroeter (30. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> schon mal pro turnix probiert?



Kann den Sattel nur empfehlen!

@ all:
Wenn sich der eine oder andere mal ein klein wenig mehr Mühe beim Schreiben geben würde, wäre das echt ganz hilfreich. 
Ist echt mühselig, mit den oft zusammenhangslosen und durch Autokorrektur verfälschten Posts etwas anzufangen.
Ein kurzes Korrekturlesen würde oft schon helfen und zu weniger Missverständnissen führen. 
Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2016)

Um die Satteldiskussion zu einem Ende zu bringen: sitzt sich sehr gut! Null rutschen, keinerlei drücken, passt! 







Ach ja, das Wetter war auch geil! 





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maui400 (30. November 2016)

War das heute? Hausberg Kandel? Momentan würden sogar noch Thunderbirds funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2016)

hat hier jemand eine android box o.ä. in betrieb? empfehlungen?

geht mir nur ums gucken von online streams (mediathek, youtube, redbull tv) und das abspielen von medien von externen festplatten usw.
heimnetz oder so ist nicht geplant.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2016)

Natürlich kandel!  

Für so Späße nutze ich einen Amazon fire Stick.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CreepingDeath (1. Dezember 2016)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Ich glaube er mein mit Zeitfahrer deinen Sattel und an seinem Rad die Stütze, weil er sie wie ein Triathlet fährt.
> 
> Lass Dir dein Rad doch nicht von anderen madig machen. Soll ja für dich funktionieren und nicht dem Forum gefallen.
> 
> ...


Was sitzt wohl am Sattel von nopain? Ich denke, in der Regel nopain.


----------



## racingforlife (2. Dezember 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Natürlich kandel!
> 
> Für so Späße nutze ich einen Amazon fire Stick.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk





Wie ist eigentlich Dein Versuch Handball und MTB zu kombinieren?

Stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2016)

Kein Handball 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Dezember 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> hat hier jemand eine android box o.ä. in betrieb? empfehlungen?
> 
> geht mir nur ums gucken von online streams (mediathek, youtube, redbull tv) und das abspielen von medien von externen festplatten usw.
> heimnetz oder so ist nicht geplant.



ja, wir haben uns letztes Jahr so eine für ~100Euro gekauft. V.a. für die Kinder, die schauen sich Heidi und Co über die Kika app an.

Die Box hat einen besseren Prozessor, aber trotzdem ist Navigation und Leistungsfähigkeit sehr "nervig". Passt irgendwie alles  nicht so. Bin nicht so begeistert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2016)

Seit einigen Wochen habe ich nur selten auf dem MTB gesessen (weil's früh dunkel ist, ich ungern im Dunkeln MTB fahre und es am WE oft nicht geklappt hat) und das macht sich jetzt bemerkbar - bei Anstiegen tu' ich mich ziemlich schwer 

Ich habe übrigens wieder einmal fertig


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Dezember 2016)

Abartig... aber geil!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Dezember 2016)

...dazu noch meinen neuen Helm [emoji23]


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Dezember 2016)

Nein, dazu brauchte man eine Oakley Over the Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi!
Mal eine Frage, welchen Alpen-Marathon könnt Ihr für einen Alpen-Marathon Einsteiger empfehlen?
Habe mich sonst nur im Mittelgebirge rum getrieben und wollte jetzt mal eine Stufe mehr. 
Distanz so um die 60km.
Logistisch vielleicht auch nicht so aufwendig, da ich die Familie mitnehmen möchte. 
Danke!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal eine Frage, welchen Alpen-Marathon könnt Ihr für einen Alpen-Marathon Einsteiger empfehlen?
> Habe mich sonst nur im Mittelgebirge rum getrieben und wollte jetzt mal eine Stufe mehr.
> Distanz so um die 60km.
> ...


https://www.mtb-festival.de/


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Dezember 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal eine Frage, welchen Alpen-Marathon könnt Ihr für einen Alpen-Marathon Einsteiger empfehlen?
> Gegenfrage wo kommst du her!?Bevor ich hier jetzt Rennen poste die mit 400Km Anfahrt verbunden sind....!?


----------



## dvt (6. Dezember 2016)

Aus der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main.
Entfernung ist nicht so schlimm, würde ein verlängertes Wochenende mit der Familie werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2016)

...egal, er will doch in die Alpen [emoji2]


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Dezember 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal eine Frage, welchen Alpen-Marathon könnt Ihr für einen Alpen-Marathon Einsteiger empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Gegenfrage wo kommst du her,bevor ich jetzt Rennen poste die mit 400KM Anreiseweg verbunden sind!?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Dezember 2016)

Salzkammergut Trophy,Riva,Pfronten,Obberammergau,Oberstdorf,Sella Ronda Hero usw lassen sich alle an deine Ansprüche anpassen.Was Höhenmeter,KM gesamt usw angeht.Für nen kurze bzw längeren Urlaub au allemal ideal.Da tw au Rennen für die Kids dabei sind.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Dezember 2016)

Mal zu den Rennen mit kürzester Anfahrt.

Der einzigste deutsche Alpenmarathon, der noch den Namen verdient, ist Oberstdorf. Da ist noch alles dabei, was so ein Rennen ausmachen sollte.

Tegernsee gibt es leider nicht mehr, Achenkirchen muss sich erstmal bewähren. Sieht aber auch eher nach Forstwege bolzen aus. Tegernsee war früher der Hammer.

O'gau, mein Heimrennen, ist wirklich nett. Aber dafür extra runter von Frankfurt. Wobei, die mittlere Runde vielleicht? Leider haben sie da über die Jahre auch sehr viele Trails rausgenommen, ein paar sind aber noch dabei. Am Tag davor gibt es auch ein nettes Kinderrennen, falls das relevant ist.

Pfronten ist ein reines Forstwegerennen.

Wörgl soll auch ganz nett sein, hat aber so einen längeren Zieher in der Ebene, wo man sich auch fragt, muss das sein? Bin da noch nicht gefahren.

Ischgl wäre schon weiter zum Fahren, na ja, dieses schattige enge Tal. Weiß nicht, ob du da deiner Familie einen Gefallen tust. Die mittlere Strecke wäre vielleicht was für dich, hätte auch eine schöne Abfahrt. Ist aber halt noch mal ein ganze Ecke weiter zu fahren. Kitzalp, auch sehr nett, wäre da vielleicht für die Familie dankbarer


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2016)

Obersdorf wollte ich mir vielleicht auch mal ansehen,... du hast nicht zufaellig ein Gaestezimmer fuer meinen Dad und mich 

Gestern bei -4 Grad biken... aber geil war es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Dezember 2016)

Oberstdorf ist von mir aus eine ziemliche Fahrerei, da hättet ihr nicht viel gewonnen ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich meinte natuerlich Oberammergau


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. Dezember 2016)

Für das Wochenende sind wir leider schon immer "ausgebucht", sonst wäre da schon was möglich gewesen. Das "Prinzessinnen-Zimmer" wird bei Besuch immer zum Gästezimmer umgewidment.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2016)

Heute hatte ich den ersten Kettenabwurf. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass eine Kettenführung was gebracht hätte [emoji1] 




Ich muss einen Genuss im Laub getroffen haben. Das hat mich dann schön über den Lenker katapultiert... 
Jetzt wird aber wieder ein bcd104 spider verbaut. Ein klassisches Kettenblatt hätte vielleicht ein passt Zähne verloren, wäre aber nicht so im Eimer. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich muss einen *Genuss *im Laub getroffen haben.


Wieder einmal herrlich 
Das Ding war doch auch vorher schon krum. Jetzt auch in eine andere Dimension


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ein Genuss war es! 




Aber zu Fall gebracht hat mich wohl ein Fels im Laub. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2016)

Kenne ich. Hab' mich schon zweimal wegen im Laub versteckter Baumstümpfe hingelegt.


----------



## Phippsy (14. Dezember 2016)

Das ist doch ne XT Kurbel. Ich dachte, der Spider ist da verklebt oder verklemmt. 
Dann nach Hause gelaufen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2016)

Das ist eine x9. Xt ist am Scalpel. Chainless heim gerollt. Das geht bei mir oft ich kann von Kandel Gipfel bis in die Garage ohne treten Rollen.


----------



## Till_Mann (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte es Leid meinen Lampenakku immer schon nach 2 h Fahrzeit und fleißigem dimmen auswechseln zu müssen, sah es aber nicht ein 90 € an Hope für einen neuen zu zahlen. Daher hier mein erster Versuch im Akku basteln:













Gehäuse ist selbst gezeichnet und dann 3D gedruckt (8€), Zellen sind Panasonic Li-ION für 5€ das Stück (sollten 3,3 Ah haben), die Platine (4€) sorgt für die Einzelzellenüberwachung beim Aufladen und schützt vor Tiefenentladung und Kurzschlüssen und das Kabel hatte ich noch aus dem Verlängerungskabel der Hope Lampe.

Erster Test gestern lief gut, gefühlt würde ich sagen die Kapazität ist knapp doppelt so groß wie die der 3 Jahre alten Hope Akkus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2016)

Heute frei gehabt und das herrliche Wetter genossen 





Gefrorener Boden ist super


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2016)

Da hatte ich heute mehr Glueck: unten -5 Grad, oben +5 













Dann kam noch mein Facebook Adventskalender Gewinn an:


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2016)

Mahlzeit Männer 
...ich komme z.Z. leider nicht zum Rattfahrn.
Samstag bis 18.00 und Sonntag auch auf...ist unsere Hauptgeschäftszeit 


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Da hatte ich heute mehr Glueck: unten -5 Grad, oben +5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...funktioniert die Pumpe gut?...und zähle mal die Hübe bis 2bar bei einem 2.1er


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2016)

Das sind aber strikte Anfragen  Also ich habe die duennere Variante schon lange am Bike. Da tut sie gut. werde aber wohl die Dicke ans Bike und die Duenne an den Crosser/Gravel. 
Wo wir schon beim Thema sind bereit fuer Morgen:


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

Sascha... 
der Bericht über "Morgen" kommt bestimmt noch [emoji4]


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2016)

Ein Bild mit so Wetter zu posten ist nicht nett! 
Euch auch ein frohes Fest.

Ach ja... Haters gonna hate 





Aber ich wollte schon lange mal einen Prologo Zero testen und da kauf ich mir nicht gleich die Carbon Version. Ist jetzt am Cube und sieht auch optisch ganz gut aus.

Und zum Thema Leichtbau...





Darum habe ich beschlossen bei BCD104 zu bleiben. Ja, etwas schwerer, aber wenn mir das bei nem Marathon passiert war es das. Mit BCD104 muss ich mich nur bis zu meinem Vater durch retten und kann da in 2' schnell mit 4 Schrauben das Ersatzkettenblatt montieren.
Meine Liste an Erstatzmaterial bei meinem Vater:
- Laufradsatz
- Sattelstuetze mit Sattel
- Kette
- Kettenblatt (mit Schrauben)
- Bremsbelaege
- Ersatzschlauch, Kartusche
- Schaltzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

...passend zu der aktuellen Wetterlage 

Ich sehe leider keine Bilder


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2016)

Heute sieht es bei uns eher so aus:




Ob ich und der Prologo allerdings Freunde werden ist noch nicht sicher. Bei dem Gewicht muss er eigentlich perfket passen, das er bleiben darf... das war heute noch nicht sooo der Fall. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht besser als der 150g oder 190g SLR (stripped) oder SLR X-Cross.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2016)

Wetterlage???sonneeeeeee

23ter Dez

Schöne festtage

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2095877]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Phippsy (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute die letzte Möglichkeit für dieses Jahr genutzt und mich zur Feier des Tages nochmal aufs Maul gelegt. Dabei hab ich natürlich meine neue und vor allem beste Hose zerrissen. Dafür war dann Zeit für ein Foddo.





Das fühlt sich nach finaler Sattelstellung an


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Dezember 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Heute die letzte Möglichkeit für dieses Jahr genutzt und mich zur Feier des Tages nochmal aufs Maul gelegt. Dabei hab ich natürlich meine neue und vor allem beste Hose zerrissen. Dafür war dann Zeit für ein Foddo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...perfekt für die Pausenbalken vor den Biergärten [emoji2] [emoji106] 

Leider komme ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr auf's Bike, obwohl das Wetter perfekt ist...Pfützen gefroren, Wege trocken, Sonne [emoji295]... 

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch, natürlich nicht so wie oben :-D , in's neue Jahr!  
VG Jens


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Dezember 2016)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Heute die letzte Möglichkeit für dieses Jahr genutzt und mich zur Feier des Tages nochmal aufs Maul gelegt. Dabei hab ich natürlich meine neue und vor allem beste Hose zerrissen. Dafür war dann Zeit für ein Foddo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine letzte Tour für dieses Jahr nach persönlicher Jahreskilometerbestleistung führte nurz kurz zum Büro, Blumen gießen 
Das Wetter ist zwar großartig, aber mehr musste heute nicht sein.

Dann wünsch' ich allen ETWRlern ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2016)

Die Stellung kommt mir bekannt vor  
Wuensche euch einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Phippsy (31. Dezember 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Stellung kommt mir bekannt vor
> Wuensche euch einen guten Rutsch!


Das war die Rettung für den Rahmen, der hätte sonst gehen müssen  

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch! Draußen ist es schon wieder glatt, also schön vorsichtig sein


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2017)

Auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr so aktiv bin allen ein gesundes und unfallfreies 2017

Man sieht sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr so aktiv bin allen ein gesundes und unfallfreies 2017
> 
> Man sieht sich...


Da schließe ich mich dem Jens an.. 

War hier ebenfalls lange nicht mehr aktiv, lese aber mit. 

Ich wünsche euch ein gesundes & erfolgreiches 2017.


----------



## baloo (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues und Happy Trails im 2017


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phippsy (10. Januar 2017)

Gut dass bisher keine Rennstrecke an die Hometrails herankam ￼ 
Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald und es war ein ziemliches Geeiere. 
Mangelnde Übung kann man eben nicht mit einfach draufhalten kompensieren. 
Dummerweise ging die Erkenntnis mit einem schönen Seitenschlag und einem verbogenen Sattel einher. Ersteres sollte ich wieder hinkriegen, aber beim verbogenen Sattel hab ich keine rechte Idee. Hat das schon mal wer gerichtet?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Gut dass bisher keine Rennstrecke an die Hometrails herankam ￼
> Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald und es war ein ziemliches Geeiere.
> Mangelnde Übung kann man eben nicht mit einfach draufhalten kompensieren.
> Dummerweise ging die Erkenntnis mit einem schönen Seitenschlag und einem verbogenen Sattel einher. Ersteres sollte ich wieder hinkriegen, aber beim verbogenen Sattel hab ich keine rechte Idee. Hat das schon mal wer gerichtet?


Ein Ergongestell musste ich mal richten...nach einer unsanften, zu kurzen Landung. Bis jetzt hält er. Ich hatte das Gestell im Schraubstock gerichtet.




...so Einer, der hing auf einer Seite ca. 2cm tiefer.


----------



## Phippsy (10. Januar 2017)

Genauso ist es bei mir auch. Ein schöner Knick in der Sattelstrebe. In Schraubstock konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber mal schauen


----------



## Phippsy (10. Januar 2017)

@Comfortbiker 
Hast du dafür die Streben abmontiert?
Wenn nicht, wie hast du es dann gemacht? Bei mir rührt sich rein gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Januar 2017)

Mit roher Gewalt ohne die Streben zu demontieren. 
Ich bin ja schon "alt" und habe 2 Franzosen in meinem Keller, die haben mit geholfen. [emoji2] 
Den Sattel so gut wie es ging im Schraubstock eingespannt und dann das Gestell mit den Franzosen gerichtet...das sind ziemlich stabile Teile. 
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franzose_(Werkzeug)


----------



## Phippsy (10. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon "alt" und habe 2 Franzosen in meinem Keller, die haben mit geholfen. [emoji2]
> Den Sattel so gut wie es ging im Schraubstock eingespannt und dann das Gestell mit den Franzosen gerichtet...das sind ziemlich stabile Teile.


Gut sozialisiert wie ich bin, kenn ich die sogar [emoji6] 
Ich hab nur Engländer bzw verstellbare Schraubenschlüssel, aber damit könnte es zumindest besser gehen, als mit der WP-Zange


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Gut sozialisiert wie ich bin, kenn ich die sogar [emoji6]
> Ich hab nur Engländer bzw verstellbare Schraubenschlüssel, aber damit könnte es zumindest besser gehen, als mit der WP-Zange


Ich habe eine alternative Sattelstützenkonstruktion entdeckt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe eine alternative Sattelstützenkonstruktion entdeckt...



Die umgedrehte Setback-Thomson des kleinen Mannes (mit Restekiste)!


----------



## Phippsy (12. Januar 2017)

Ordentlich Völlerei gabs vorhin, ich bin zum Platzen voll. Nur die gerösteten Zwiebeln machen mir schon Sorgen

Keine Chance am Gestell des Sattels was zu machen, ich komm nicht vernünftig ran und verbiege eher den Rest als den Knick zurück



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe eine alternative Sattelstützenkonstruktion entdeckt...


Damit ließe es sich auf jeden Fall ausgleichen [emoji23]
Könnte der nächste Schritt für Sascha sein


----------



## Phippsy (12. Januar 2017)

Mit "Mama, halt mal",  einer geliehenen Rohrzange, einer Kneifzange und dem Schraubstock hats hingehauen. Die Strebe ist zwar krumm, aber der Sattel sitzt gerade. 
Danke Jens, ohne deinen Hinweis hätte ich es nicht nochmal versucht. 
Den Sattel hatte ich vorerst gegen einen SQLab 611, bei dem fast Canapégefühle aufkommen, getauscht. Der bleibt jetzt drauf.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Mit "Mama, halt mal",  einer geliehenen Rohrzange, einer Kneifzange und dem Schraubstock hats hingehauen. Die Strebe ist zwar krumm, aber der Sattel sitzt gerade.
> Danke Jens, ohne deinen Hinweis hätte ich es nicht nochmal versucht.
> Den Sattel hatte ich vorerst gegen einen SQLab 611, bei dem fast Canapégefühle aufkommen, getauscht. Der bleibt jetzt drauf.


Manchmal braucht man eben ein bisschen Gewalt [emoji4] 

Seit dem ich Tandem fahre und dadurch die meiste Zeit im Sitzen, bin ich bei Brooks hängen geblieben.(beim Tandem)Bei Fahrzeiten von +4 Stunden sind das die Neutralsten für meinen Hintern...dazu eine Radhose mit nicht allzu dickem Polster. 

An den anderen Rädern ist es fast egal was ich fahre, da man öfter in den Wiegetritt gehen kann...

...und der Fizik war sehr bequem. Leider ist die Bespannung an mehreren Stellen gebrochen. Das Alugestell ist noch tiptop.


----------



## Phippsy (13. Januar 2017)

Ist die Satteldecke hinüber oder nur das Leder? 

Am RR und am Racebike fahr ich abgezogene SLR Flows, die sind zum 611 wie ein Schreibtischstuhl zum Fernsehsessel. Abgezogen hat den Vorteil, dass ich sie, wenn was rankommt, abschleifen kann und kein Bezug, über den ich mich ärgern müsste, im Eimer ist. 
Wenn ich zuhause bin mach ich Sattelshoppen bei Kleinanzeigen und leg mir den einen oder anderen auf Reserve. So ein abgerockter SLR oder Flite kost ja nix


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Januar 2017)

Die Glasfaser/Aramid Unterkonstruktion ist an mehreren Stellen gebrochen. Die Bespannung und die Unterschichten sind aus einem Guß...ist leider nicht zu reparieren und die Garantiezeit auch schon lange abgelaufen. 
Ich wollte erst neues Gewebe darunter lamentieren, aber ob es dann auch hält ist nicht klar. 
Schade um den Sattel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2017)

Ach ja, wer fährt hier noch sella ronda? Ich habe eventuell ab Freiburg noch einen Platz frei. (PM)

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (18. Januar 2017)

Neues Spielzeug... 
Ich bleib aber hart und montiere heute nur


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Januar 2017)

Zeigen!


----------



## Phippsy (18. Januar 2017)

Das ist doch keine Peepshow hier 

Foddos gibts heute Abend zur Kellertime


----------



## Phippsy (18. Januar 2017)

Alles feddich. Hab gleich mal das Innenlager neu montiert, da kam schöne Mocke aus dem Rahmen.




Verpackung ist ein bisschen lieblos. Früher war mehr Lametta




Aber immerhin ein zweite Batterie




Den alten XT Arm fand ich ein bisschen schicker und beim neuen soll die Farbe schnell abgehen. Mal schauen








Der Batteriedeckel ist gefährlich. Einerseits geht er gut runter, andererseits geht er gut runter. Gerade weil die Nasen nach außen zeigen. Ich werde um das Tape nicht herumkommen. 




Weiß nicht, was ich zur Verarbeitung sagen soll. Der Pod ist nicht sonderlich ansehnlich und es ist Kleber zu sehen, aber mein Gott, kommt sowieso was drüber.

Verbindung mit Garmin und Smartphone App funktionierte problemlos. Kalbrieren per App auch


----------



## Kottenstroeter (19. Januar 2017)

Im Vergleich zu einem Stages echt ein kleiner Pod. 
Der Deckel sieht aber ebenfalls wenig vertrauenserweckend aus.
Ich habe um meinen Stages einen Stück Fahrradschlauch gezogen.
Schützt nicht nur vor Dreck und Feuchtigkeit, sondern dämpft evtl. den Einschlag von dem einen oder anderem hochgeschleuderten Kieselstein.
Muss mir ja nur mal mein Unterrohr anschauen, die Kurbel ist ja nicht weit weg davon.
Meiner Meinung nach sicherlich mit ein Hauptgrund, warum der eine oder andere Pedal-PM seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Gehäuse viel abhält, wenn da mal so ein Stein einschlägt.

Sollte es nicht einen beidseitigen PM werden? Oder vertue ich mich da jetzt....?


----------



## Phippsy (19. Januar 2017)

Beidseitig wollte glaub ich der Yannick. Für mich kam wegen des Preises nur einseitig infrage. 
Fahrradschlauch ist eine Idee. Bisher hab ich nur zwei Lagen Klebeband. 
Dummerweise ist das Kratzen im Hals nicht weg, mal schauen, ob ich bis Samstag warten will oder es heute schon probiere


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2017)

Daumen dafür, dass das Drumherum für die Montage nicht extra geputzt wurde - so gehört sich das.


----------



## Phippsy (19. Januar 2017)

Danke. ich wusste, dass man das hier wertzuschätzen weiß 

Putzen ist beim dem Wetter gar nicht. Nur der Antrieb bekommt ein bisschen Liebe.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> ich wusste, dass man das hier wertzuschätzen weiß


maddda lässt sich ja nicht mehr blicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (19. Januar 2017)

sieht doch ganz gut aus, das teil 
deckel würde ich hier aber auch abkleben.. das mit den zwei nasen ist irgendwie wirklich nicht soo vertrauenserweckend, aber naja.

bin mal gespannt was du nach den ersten paar fahrten zu berichten hast.
ist dein erster PM, oder?


----------



## Phippsy (19. Januar 2017)

Bei meinem Zustand und den Temperaturen putz ich lieber nachher den Keller als vorher das Rad. Am Sonntag sollte es aber einen Bikewash geben, dann mach ich dir doch noch ein Bild in sauber. 

Ist der erste PM. Hoffe, dass es am Sa die erste Runde gibt. 
Der Kunststoff wirkt ziemlich zäh, aber die Nasen sind exponiert und der Deckel geht sehr leicht runter. Deswegen zweifel ich auch an der Dichtigkeit. Stages hat das besser gelöst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Januar 2017)

Eine Lage DuctTape drum und Ruhe ist... schont auch die Kurbel


----------



## mete (19. Januar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Stages hat das besser gelöst.



wie die Erfahrung ja auch zeigt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2017)

Oje... meine Carbon Letfy geht auf Reise. Letzter Service war Dez. 2013. Mal sehen was die Sachsen so sagen... aber sie hat nie Probleme gemacht,...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2017)

Morgen ihr Schlafnasen! Hier geht ja gar nix mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oje... meine Carbon Letfy geht auf Reise. Letzter Service war Dez. 2013. Mal sehen was die Sachsen so sagen... aber sie hat nie Probleme gemacht,...


Egal was sie sagen, als Baden-Württemberger wirst du sie vielleicht nur schwer verstehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2017)

Du wirst lachen, ich hatte die Lefty schon mal bei ihnen. Als wir dann besprechen wollten, was gemacht werden muss hatte ich echt Probleme sie zu verstehen.

Gerade nochmal im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen. Der SLR Cross ist ja gut, aber das Weis finde ich am Scalpel grausig. Zudem fand ich ihn nicht episch besser als den normalen SLR. Zu der Token und der Jochklemmung habe ich auch ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis. 2x Musste ich im Rennen den Sattel nachstellen und einen SLR Carbon hat es mir vermackt... darum ja auch den Cross mit Titan Rails.
Aber 190g SLR Cross + 170g Toke = 360g. Dagegen 140g SLR Carbon + 240g Thomson = 380g. Dazu kein Verstellen, kein Knacken und 100% sicher... @onkel_doc du darfst mich wieder flamen aber ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Jochklemmung.


----------



## Phippsy (23. Januar 2017)

Gab keinen Bikewash am So, das saubere Bild muss noch warten. Dafür war alles schön hart und griffig. 
Der 4iiii tut bisher was er soll. Nach zwei Fahrten kann ich aber nicht zu viel dazu sagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2017)

Fahr 1-2 Wochen damit und schau es einfach an... dann mach nen FTP test und pass deine Trainingsbereiche danach an.
Was auch interessant ist: fahr mal vo2Max Intervalle nach Puls und dann nach Watt


----------



## Phippsy (23. Januar 2017)

Das war nach Puls so gut wie nicht möglich. Gefühlt hat der gemacht, was er wollte


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich hatte die Lefty schon mal bei ihnen. Als wir dann besprechen wollten, was gemacht werden muss hatte ich echt Probleme sie zu verstehen.
> 
> Gerade nochmal im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen. Der SLR Cross ist ja gut, aber das Weis finde ich am Scalpel grausig. Zudem fand ich ihn nicht episch besser als den normalen SLR. Zu der Token und der Jochklemmung habe ich auch ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis. 2x Musste ich im Rennen den Sattel nachstellen und einen SLR Carbon hat es mir vermackt... darum ja auch den Cross mit Titan Rails.
> Aber 190g SLR Cross + 170g Toke = 360g. Dagegen 140g SLR Carbon + 240g Thomson = 380g. Dazu kein Verstellen, kein Knacken und 100% sicher... @onkel_doc du darfst mich wieder flamen aber ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Jochklemmung.


also i hob nie probleme gehabt bis jetzt
och du machst das scon Sascha...


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2017)

puls???watt???


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2017)

@onkel_doc wer hat hier denn beim SLR xCross mit 190g so geflamed 

Ach ja, faehrst du dieses Jahr wieder O-Tour?


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2017)

muss schaun...hab noch eine höhere fachprüfung mit 50 seitiger arbeit zu machen...wenn dann die mitteldistanz...die lange ist am zweiten berg brudaaaaaaal...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2017)

Genau den will ich ja endlich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (24. Januar 2017)

na dann wünsch ich dir viel glück...bin da letztes jahr angeschlagen gestartet...(am ende einer grippe) und meine kollegen haben mich quasi dazu gezwungen den langen zu fahren...erster teil nis das erste mal durchs ziel wusste ich schon das wird nix...schon beim ersten 1200hm anstieg...keine power...

aufgeben ist keine option und bin druchgefahren...ich hab sowas von gelitten am zweiten berg...der hammer hat voll zugeschlagen...

ne chalange wär es, ihn richtig gesund zu fahren...aber eben...mit meiner arbeit dieses jahr werde ich nicht so viel zum trainieren kommen...

sag mir einfach wenn du startest...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Januar 2017)

Werde ich machen. Muss nur noch schauen wer mit geht, da mein dad wie jedes Jahr an dem Samstag in Motorrad Urlaub fährt... aber er fährt ja zu genug Rennen mit.
Der erste berg war ja lustig. Aber nicht wenn die nach 500m der rücken zu geht und du dich schier nicht mehr auf dem Rad halten kannst. Konnte ja nicht mal mehr die erste Abfahrt runter fahren


----------



## Phippsy (24. Januar 2017)

Hab mir gerade den OTour angesehen. Profil sieht unschön aus, aber dafür gibt es sogar Schlauchstationen 

Bei mir kommt wieder ein bisschen Bikegeld rein. Gabel steht an. Wunsch wäre eine Sid, am besten WC/XX. Die liegt aber ein bisschen über dem WunschBudget. Kann man Reba auch fahren oder lohnt da eher der Aufpreis zur Sid? Formula 33, SR Axon und DT OPM hab ich auch auf dem Schirm. Fox will ich nicht. Gibts sonst Alternativen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2017)

nun, ob Du einen Performance Unterschied feststellen könntest? Manche sensible Trailflüsterer können das vielleicht, aber bei 100mm an einem HT ... mmmm?

Fahre selber eine Reba und eine 2015er Fox. Unterschied? Merke ich nicht. Spiel(t)e selber mit dem Gedanken, die Reba am HT mit einer neuen SID auszutauschen, die ersten Realgewichte die ich so gesehen habe schockieren mich aber ein wenig ( http://www.mtb-mag.com/fox-32-sc-vs-rock-shox-sid-wc-analisi-statica/ ). Ist generell schwierieg, da oft nicht angegeben wird, ob mit Achse oder nicht. Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass der Gewichtsunterschied nur so ~80-100g beträgt. Ob das den doppelten Preis rechtfertigt? 100g sind natürlich 100g. Aber 450 vs 900 (oder was auch immer das relevante Modell jetzt kostet) auch.

Das angebliche Gewicht der neuen Fox scheint real zu sein, Fox käme für mich aber auch nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2017)

Also ich war mit der Reba XX DualAir recht zu frieden (bis auf das ueberfluessige 2. Bein ).
Der Xloc ist halt RICHTIG geil. Auf den wollte ich net verzichten, aber ob Sid oder Reba? Naja...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Januar 2017)

An meinem Fully fahre ich die 2016er DT Swiss, im Hardtail steckt eine 2015er Sid.
Preis-Leistungssieger (und sogar Testsieger ) ist die DT Swiss.
Die würde ich dir auch empfehlen.
Eine Reba würde ich nicht gegen ein Sid tauschen. 
Finde die Reba für leichte Fahrer sogar angenehmer zu fahren.
Die Reba hatte ich vor der Sid verbaut.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2017)

sid wc mit reba internals for sale ...


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Januar 2017)

ich bin ja schon fast alles gefahren...die formula33 ist aber shcon was feines...für mich das beste was ich gefahren bin...drt swiss ebenfalls super...wenn die temperaturen nicht gegen null gehen...

reba würde sicher reichen...wenn rock shox...


----------



## Till_Mann (25. Januar 2017)

Bei der DT Swiss sollte man meiner Meinung nach aber auf die teure ODL Kartusche gehen. Ich hatte erst die OL und fand sie mit meinen 80 kg unterdämpft, worunter vor allem die Traktion in schnellen Passagen leidet. Da kann man wohl auch nichts einstellen durch irgendwelche Shims oder so, sind hauptsächlich vorgegebene Lochgrößen durch die das Öl bei der OL fließt, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Probleme mit der aktuellen Temperatur habe ich keine, ganz im Gegensatz zu einem Freund, der die Axon fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Januar 2017)

ich fahr eben die OL...und die ist bei kalten temperaturen wie kaugummi...da ist die 33er eine augenweide...


----------



## Schwitte (25. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube es gibt keine (ölgedämpfte) Gabel, die nicht im Winter etwas zäher anspricht.
Die alten DTs XMM, XRM usw. mutierten bei Temperaturen unter null echt zu Stargabeln.
Seit DT das neue Öl verwendet, bekommt man sogar die alten DT-Gabeln im Winter ans arbeiten.

Habe auch eine 2016er DT OL verbaut, bin absolut zufrieden.
Service kann man super selber machen, keine Probleme.
Habe mir extra "nur" die OL geholt, da ich nur "auf" und "zu" brauche, nicht diese (bei e100mm Federweg) unnütze Zwischenstufe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Januar 2017)

Juhu  RaceLefty ist heile und Service sind nur 70 Euro


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Juhu  RaceLefty ist heile und Service sind nur 70 Euro


----------



## Kottenstroeter (25. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Juhu  RaceLefty ist heile und Service sind nur 70 Euro



Ist ja nur 'ne halbe Gabel, da darf der normale Service auch nicht mehr kosten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Januar 2017)

wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, gerade das hier gesehen:

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/01/2...wo-new-models-certain-32-35mm-rockshox-forks/

also das hier

http://www.mrpbike.com/rampcart/

da schreiben sie: *Just 55 g! Lighter than most air-spring assemblies with more than two tokens.*

Weiß jemand, wieviel man da bei einer Reba oder Sid einsparen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (25. Januar 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt keine (ölgedämpfte) Gabel, die nicht im Winter etwas zäher anspricht.
> Die alten DTs XMM, XRM usw. mutierten bei Temperaturen unter null echt zu Stargabeln.
> Seit DT das neue Öl verwendet, bekommt man sogar die alten DT-Gabeln im Winter ans arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Ich gehöre ja zur Generation die solche Elastomere-Gabeln wie die Manitou gefahren sind. Bei Frost war das schon geil. Da ging gar nichts mehr. Und der Lenker war dann die komplette Fahrt 5-6cm tiefer als gewollt

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Phippsy (25. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Meinungen.
Ich hätte dazusagen sollen, dass für mich nur gebraucht infrage kommt. 
DT und F33 würden mich reizen, weil nicht ganz Standard. Wenn sich bis Mitte März da nichts findet, werd ich mir wohl eine Reba zulegen, sofern mich vorher keine Sid anspringt. Problem bei den nicht XLocs ist eben der Lockout. Poplock ist kacke und die neuen mit Kabel taugen angeblich auch nicht mehr. Spannend fänd ich den Lockout der F33. 

Im Winter wird Starr gefahren. Für die Popeyeunterarme und so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2017)

Soooo... Sattel, Stuetze und Lefty sind da:










Alles montiert:





Ich finde es gut


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Soooo... Sattel, Stuetze und Lefty sind da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts:






Wobei, bei Google hochgeladenen Kram will ich auch gar nicht sehen


----------



## Phippsy (26. Januar 2017)

Ich hab es schon gesehen, aber jetzt nicht mehr. Vielleicht zensiert wegen zu hohen Gewichts


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2017)

Ok...Morgen früh bearbeite ich den Spaß... Normal geht es. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













...so steht es [emoji4]


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Januar 2017)

Danke


----------



## racingforlife (27. Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Peter Hermann!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2017)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Peter Hermann!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (27. Januar 2017)

http://acrossthecountry.net/centurion-vaude-2017-zwei-neue-gesichter/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2017)

jetzt wird geschliffen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2017)

Nachdem ich letztens VIEL Spass beim RocketRon LiteSkin 2.1 tubeless zu montieren, musste was her! 
Ich habe ja einen Kompressor. Der funzt auch in 90% der Faelle, aber er hat kein Reservoir. Wenn der nicht genug Volumen bringt, hilft immer nur eine Kartusche... DAS nervt aber. Zudem war meine "Werkstatt CO2 Kanone", die Kartuschen ohne Gewinde nimmt, im Eimer.
Darum hab ich mir die Schwalbe RIESEN Kartusche, sprich den Tire Booster mit bestellt  
Bin ja gespannt, ob der was kann.


----------



## Phippsy (31. Januar 2017)

Hast du ab jetzt immer im Flaschenhalter  
Warum jetzt RoRo in LS? Fährst du die schon länger?


----------



## illuminato (31. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letztens VIEL Spass beim RocketRon LiteSkin 2.1 tubeless zu montieren, musste was her!
> Ich habe ja einen Kompressor. Der funzt auch in 90% der Faelle, aber er hat kein Reservoir. Wenn der nicht genug Volumen bringt, hilft immer nur eine Kartusche... DAS nervt aber. Zudem war meine "Werkstatt CO2 Kanone", die Kartuschen ohne Gewinde nimmt, im Eimer.
> Darum hab ich mir die Schwalbe RIESEN Kartusche, sprich den Tire Booster mit bestellt
> Bin ja gespannt, ob der was kann.


Seit August '16 habe ich die Bontrager TLR Flash Charger Pump und ich muss sagen das es eine der lohnenswertesten Investitionen war, die ich bisher getätigt habe. Damit habe ich bisher jeden Reifen (selbst widerwillige Contis...) tubeless montiert bekommen. Die Pumpe ist zuverlässig, einfach zu bedienen und die Werte auf dem Display stimmen ziemlich genau mit dem meinem elektr. Druckmesser von SKS überein. Ich kann das Teil wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

EDIT: Das oben gilt für alle Reifenarten und -dimensionen...vom 27,5x2.4 Maxxis Highroller über den 29x1,95 /2.3 Specialized Renegade über die CX Reifen...bei den voluminösen Enduro-Reifen muss man ein wenig mehr in die Kammer packen damit es beim ersten mal komplett die Reifenflanke in das Felgenhorn presst.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2017)

LiteSkin ist ja nur der "normale Evo" Schalbe Reifen. Tubeless Easy (oder wie der andere heist) war ja frueher SnakeSkin. Der ist voellig uebertrieben und Panzer.
Mit den Evo hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme (Pannen). Nur letztes mal hat er bei der Montage Probleme gemacht. Sass wohl zu lummelig.
Und nein, der Booster ist fuer in den Keller 

Eine Pumpe mit integriertem Reservoir hab ich mir auch ueberlegt, aber da ich ja schon einen SKS Rennkompressor habe, reicht mir das Reservoir.


----------



## Phippsy (31. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte mit LS am Hinterrad Probleme. Immer wieder Löcher  und hin und wieder den ganzen Hinterbau voller Milch gehabt. 
Vorne werd ich nächste Saison mit dem RoRo weiterfahren, aber hinten was anderes nutzen. Tubeless war aber beim RoRo LS kein Problem, das ging mit der Standpumpe


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Januar 2017)

Habe auch die Bontrager Flash. Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht so begeistert. Finde v.a. den Pumpenkopf nur noch schlecht. Der greift nicht so gut. Na gut, den könnte man ja austauschen. Aber für ganz störrische Fälle ist sie dann doch zu schwach. Wenn man den doch hohen Preis für die Pumpe berücksichtigt, dann nicht so toll.

Habe auch noch so eine XXL Standpumpe von Topeak (Joe irgendwas), die leistet eigentlich das gleiche, wie die Bontrager. Ohne Reservoir aber mit vernünftigem Pumpenkopf. Und man muss nicht erst nicht das Reservoir aufpumpen.

Würde mir jetzt die Bontrager sparen und nur weiterhin die XXL nehmen. Und für störrische Fälle (ganz selten, SnakeSkin/Protection Fahrer  ) dann eben eine Patrone.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung/Erfahrung ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2017)

InoX schrieb:


> *E*in *T*hema *W*enig *R*egeln
> 
> Hier jetzt mal ein Threat in dem wir labern können was wir wollen ohne andere Themen zu missbrauchen.
> 
> ...


5.Jahrestag [emoji106] 



illuminato schrieb:


> Seit August '16 habe ich die Bontrager TLR Flash Charger Pump und ich muss sagen das es eine der lohnenswertesten Investitionen war, die ich bisher getätigt habe. Damit habe ich bisher jeden Reifen (selbst widerwillige Contis...) tubeless montiert bekommen. Die Pumpe ist zuverlässig, einfach zu bedienen und die Werte auf dem Display stimmen ziemlich genau mit dem meinem elektr. Druckmesser von SKS überein. Ich kann das Teil wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
> 
> EDIT: Das oben gilt für alle Reifenarten und -dimensionen...vom 27,5x2.4 Maxxis Highroller über den 29x1,95 /2.3 Specialized Renegade über die CX Reifen...bei den voluminösen Enduro-Reifen muss man ein wenig mehr in die Kammer packen damit es beim ersten mal komplett die Reifenflanke in das Felgenhorn presst.


...ist auch meine Erfahrung. 
Nebenbei noch ein Vorteil...
wenn man Reifen 1 auf Druck hat,  Ventil von der Luftkammer schließen und Pumpkopf an Reifen 2 ansetzen. Nun Ventil der Luftkammer wieder öffnen und schon hat man etwas Vorlauf beim aufpumpen von Reifen 2.


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Habe auch die Bontrager Flash. Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht so begeistert. Finde v.a. den Pumpenkopf nur noch schlecht. Der greift nicht so gut. Na gut, den könnte man ja austauschen. Aber für ganz störrische Fälle ist sie dann doch zu schwach. Wenn man den doch hohen Preis für die Pumpe berücksichtigt, dann nicht so toll.
> 
> Habe auch noch so eine XXL Standpumpe von Topeak (Joe irgendwas), die leistet eigentlich das gleiche, wie die Bontrager. Ohne Reservoir aber mit vernünftigem Pumpenkopf. Und man muss nicht erst nicht das Reservoir aufpumpen.
> 
> ...


Der Pumpkopf funktioniert bei meiner sehr gut. 
Etwas nervend für unterwegs ist der starre/sperrige Pumpenfuß.
Das Manometer geht auch ziemlich genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2017)

OJEEEEEEEEEEE ich muss aufpassen... jetzt gerade noch eine Carbon Wippe fuers Scalpel gekauft.
Mit Token Stuetze und 2xRoketRon bin ich unter 10kg? Ob ich ihr doch nochmal eine Chance geben soll?
Fuer Muensingen und gerade Hausach mit den fiessen Rampen waere es net doof...


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> OJEEEEEEEEEEE ich muss aufpassen... jetzt gerade noch eine Carbon Wippe fuers Scalpel gekauft.
> Mit Token Stuetze und 2xRoketRon bin ich unter 10kg? Ob ich ihr doch nochmal eine Chance geben soll?
> Fuer Muensingen und gerade Hausach mit den fiessen Rampen waere es net doof...


...na dann kann ja dieses Jahr nichts mehr schief gehen, außer du wirst nochmal Vater


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2017)

Mit so etwas spaßt man nicht!


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Mit so etwas spaßt man nicht!


...kommt vielleicht daher, da es um mich herum z.Z. reichlich gezündet hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2017)

...war doppelt


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Februar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> OJEEEEEEEEEEE ich muss aufpassen... jetzt gerade noch eine Carbon Wippe fuers Scalpel gekauft.
> Mit Token Stuetze und 2xRoketRon bin ich unter 10kg? Ob ich ihr doch nochmal eine Chance geben soll?
> Fuer Muensingen und gerade Hausach mit den fiessen Rampen waere es net doof...


aha...das hat dich also doch gefuxt...das gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2017)

Ich hab zu viel mit @KaiGreene geschrieben... ging zwar eigentlich um die Exustar, wie man da Lagerservice macht... aber hier unoetig Gewicht rum schleppen... gerade bei den Rennen die ich als Hoehepunkte ausgesucht habe (Sella und M3 mit ueber 4000hm).
Aber an das Niveau das er da vorlegt komme ich net. Dazu muesste ich ALLES tauschen


----------



## Phippsy (1. Februar 2017)

Wenns fertig ist, wieg ich mein HT auch mal.  Unter 11 kg werd ich kaum kommen


----------



## BENDERR (1. Februar 2017)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt!

Was fürn Rad fährst du momentan?


----------



## Phippsy (1. Februar 2017)

Ich bau nur mein Radon ein bisschen neu auf, das hat den gleichen Rahmen wie Markos neues, ist aber eine Nummer größer.

Momentan stahl, starr und schwer. Aber irgendwie geil




Aktuell ein anderer Sattel, Winterreifen und ein anderer Kurbelarm


----------



## tobias1983 (1. Februar 2017)




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2017)

Morgen zusammen! Gestern kam der booster! Sehr cool das Teil. 7 bar rein und auch die rocket Ron sind drauf 

Ganz toll, ich hatte ja die Lefty im Service. Sicherheitshalber die Einbau Länge gemessen: 50cm! So wie es aussieht haben die Helden sie mir von 110mm auf 100mm runter getravelt,obwohl ich nichts gesagt habe. Ändert ich weiß, dass das Teil 51cm Einbaulänge hatte! Da hatten wir ja noch die diesen Diskussion. 
Jetzt darf ich Sie sitzt einschicken, da ich das Fahrverhalten mit dem 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel und die 110mm schon geil fand. Zudem ist mein Cockpit auch darauf ein gestellt... Crap!

Edit: es sind wirklich nur 100mm Federweg... Nochmal ein schicken... Kacke! Aber mit 100mm hab ich 10cm Überhöhung... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2017)

@mete sehr spassig: wie hatten doch die lange Diskussion wie lange eine alte Lefty nun ist. Du sagtest 50cm (Achse bis Steuersatz) und ich meinte 51cm.
Dann hatte ich mal bei mir die Differenz Ein/Ausgefedert gemessen und kam auf 11cm -> Raetsel geloesst.
Jetzt geht es aber weiter: die Gabel war beim Service (in Sachsen) und kam mit nur 50cm Einbauhoehe und 10cm zurrueck! Also nochmal eingeschickt. Sie haben sie nochmal auf gemacht (und mir in dem Zuge auf 11cm auf gemacht): die war nicht auf 11cm auf! Da muss man wohl an der Kolbenstange was weg saegen (sagt der Sachse) und das war nicht gemacht.
Und jetzt versteht das mal einer ... jedenfalls bekomem ich jetzt wieder meine 51cm Lefty, das ich wieder meinen flachen Lenkwinkel und die 8-9cm Ueberhoehung habe.


----------



## BENDERR (7. Februar 2017)




----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Februar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @mete sehr spassig: wie hatten doch die lange Diskussion wie lange eine alte Lefty nun ist. Du sagtest 50cm (Achse bis Steuersatz) und ich meinte 51cm.
> Dann hatte ich mal bei mir die Differenz Ein/Ausgefedert gemessen und kam auf 11cm -> Raetsel geloesst.
> Jetzt geht es aber weiter: die Gabel war beim Service (in Sachsen) und kam mit nur 50cm Einbauhoehe und 10cm zurrueck! Also nochmal eingeschickt. Sie haben sie nochmal auf gemacht (und mir in dem Zuge auf 11cm auf gemacht): die war nicht auf 11cm auf! Da muss man wohl an der Kolbenstange was weg saegen (sagt der Sachse) und das war nicht gemacht.
> Und jetzt versteht das mal einer ... jedenfalls bekomem ich jetzt wieder meine 51cm Lefty, das ich wieder meinen flachen Lenkwinkel und die 8-9cm Ueberhoehung habe.


Da sach ich mal ... Messfehler [emoji529] 

Ich kämpfe gerade mit einer Videoüberwachung [emoji2] 
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-News-Vernetztes-Wohnen-Netgear-Arlo-Pro-16491035.html


----------



## Saprobie (7. Februar 2017)

Fahrradcomputer - Alternative Sigma Rox 10.0

Hallo,
ich suche einen Fahrradcomputer (ink. Puls, Trittfrequenz, GPS) in handlicher Größe zum gezielten Training.
Kartendarstellung und Smartphoneformat müssen nicht unbedingt sein.
Bisher liegt der Sigma Rox 10 bei meiner Recherche vorn. Gibt es sinnvollere Alternativen dazu mit denen ihr Erfahrung gesammelt habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2017)

Watt? Wer bist du denn??? 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saprobie (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo Sascha,

ich bin ein stiller Mitleser, der lange angemeldet ist aber selten etwas von sich gibt.

Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2017)

Ahhh geht doch  Hi Paul. Wenn du keine Wattmessung brauchst würde ich den garmin edge 25 nehmen. Wenn du Karten willst oder doch Wattmessung magst würde ich den ehe 520 nehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timsky (7. Februar 2017)

Das ist hier ein sehr elitärer Fred von hochbezahlten Ausdauermaschinen, da kann nicht jeder einfach mal ne Fragen stellen...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Watt? Wer bist du denn???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2017)

Nein, hier stellt man sich vor. So einfach ist das. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saprobie (7. Februar 2017)

Wattmessung ist erstmal nicht geplant, das wäre gleich ein zu großer Sprung von komplett unstrukturiertem Rumgefahre zum Profitraining.
Pulsmessung sollte erstmal reichen um mich an Trainingsplänen zu probieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2017)

Dann schau dir mal den 25er an. Die Smartphone Koppelung zum automatischen upload ist der Hammer 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saprobie (7. Februar 2017)

ok mach ich, ich danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (7. Februar 2017)

Alternativ ein gebrauchter 510, die gehen mit Zubehör unter 100 weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2017)

Denn 510er finde ich von der Tastenanordnung her am besten. Da ist Start und so schön oben drauf. Super zum beim Intervalle klotzen drauf hämmern. Das ist beim 520er schlechter.


----------



## Phippsy (8. Februar 2017)

Ich hab aus gutem Grund so eine Gummihülle drüber, bei der ist das immer ein Stochern. Gelegentlich zum Verzweifeln


----------



## baloo (8. Februar 2017)

Bin mit dem Polar M450 ganz zu frieden!


----------



## BENDERR (8. Februar 2017)

ich hab den garmin 810.
auch sehr zufrieden.

vorher hatte ich nen garmin 500. auch top


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2017)

Soooo, die Lefty ist wieder da! 
Jetzt ist sie auch wieder 51cm lang... und ich versteh noch immer nicht, warum sie es vor dem Service war 
Aber 1. hab ich es gemessen und 2. hab ich mit 10cm Federweg 10cm Ueberhoehung gehabt. Und das war vor dem Service definitiv nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Februar 2017)

garmin fenix uhr...funzt super...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2017)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Fahrradcomputer - Alternative Sigma Rox 10.0
> 
> Hallo,
> ich suche einen Fahrradcomputer (ink. Puls, Trittfrequenz, GPS) in handlicher Größe zum gezielten Training.
> ...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ahhh geht doch  Hi Paul. Wenn du keine Wattmessung brauchst würde ich den garmin edge 25 nehmen. Wenn du Karten willst oder doch Wattmessung magst würde ich den ehe 520 nehmen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Also der Edge 25 ist in meinen Augen nix. Fand den anfangs auch cool (schon allein des Formats wegen) und hatte den letztes Jahr zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Einmal gefahren und wech damit. Einige Minuspunkte sind sicher der Zeit geschuldet (Zwang zu proprietärer Software um Logs vom Gerät herunter- und um Tracks aufs Gerät heraufzuladen z. B.), aber spätestens beim proprietärern Ladeteil oder der Höhenmessung per GPS hört's dann auf.
Hatte hier mal ein paar Worte darüber verloren.
Habe das Teil gegen den Sigma Rox 10 eintauschen lassen und bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Drag & Drop wäre noch toll, aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Kann halt keine Leistungsmessung... Kratzt mich aber nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Februar 2017)

Jens hat geburtstag gehabt...

Veikko auch...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jens hat geburtstag gehabt...
> 
> Veikko auch...


Unser Jens III oder du selbst?
Veikko...   ....lange nicht mehr gelesen. Schade. 

Egal wie  -  beiden HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Februar 2017)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Februar 2017)

jens III


----------



## Saprobie (12. Februar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ....
> Habe das Teil gegen den Sigma Rox 10 eintauschen lassen und bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden. Drag & Drop wäre noch toll, aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Kann halt keine Leistungsmessung... Kratzt mich aber nicht.



Bei mir ist es jetzt auch der Rox 10 geworden. Ich bin über ein sehr gutes Angebot für einen gebrauchten mit Sensoren für 2 Räder gestolpert und habe zugeschlagen. Falls ich irgendwann doch bessere Kartenfunktionen brauche, sollte man die ANT+ Sensoren ja auch an einem anderen Gerät nutzen können.

Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Viele Dank für die Glückwünsche [emoji7]

... nun ist der Winter wieder da, nur leider ohne 10cm Schneedecke [emoji22] So wird mal der Keller aufgeräumt und das Heimnetzwerk wieder auf aktuellen Stand gebracht. [emoji3]


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo Allerseits [emoji4] 
...wer noch nicht kompl. ausgestattet ist ...
https://www.kaercher.com/at/home-garden/mobile-reinigung/oc-3-adventure-box-16800020.html
...finde ich besser als meine Waschstation von https://www.reinigungsberater.de/ho...g30mM1XBNGhTQ2P_EQ9ZAJt7Ny79svlPxjxoCU4Tw_wcB
...lässt sich vor allem kippsicherer im Auto verstauen.


----------



## illuminato (15. Februar 2017)

Taugen die Sachen was? 
Ich bräuchte so ein Gerät da ich außen am Haus leider keinen direkten Wasseranschluss habe und meine Bikes nicht wirklich nach der Fahrt mit fließend Wasser sauber machen kann. Ich hole aktuell immer einen EImer was und wenn der leer ist gehts wieder rein für den nächsten...ziemlich ätzend. Das wäre mit so einem Teil dann Geschichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2017)

Ich denke, das der Kärcher etwas praktischer ist als mein grünes Teil. 
Aber im allgemeinen bin ich zufrieden damit.


----------



## BENDERR (15. Februar 2017)

Nen Freund von mir hat so nen mobilen Hochdruckreiniger (weiß nicht genau welcher). 
Der ist schon gut. Man kriegt auf jeden Fall 1 Rad, je nach dem sogar 2 Räder nach dem Rennen blitzschnell wieder sauber 
Spart einem das anstellen am (oft) einzigen Schlauch nach Rennen


----------



## Phippsy (15. Februar 2017)

Gar nicht sauber machen ist DIE Alternative


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2017)

Dem grünen habe ich auch. Reicht locker für 2 Räder und ist top! Vor allem die neidischen Blicke aus der 1h lange Bikewash Schlange 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2017)

die probleme habe ich fast nie.
oft sind schon die meisten leute auf dem heimweg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Februar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Gar nicht sauber machen ist DIE Alternative


...fährst nicht im Schmuddelwetter? Oder ist nicht dein Fahrzeug, in das du die Dreckkarre legst.


----------



## illuminato (15. Februar 2017)

Dann probiere ich mal den aqua2go.


----------



## Phippsy (16. Februar 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...fährst nicht im Schmuddelwetter? Oder ist nicht dein Fahrzeug, in das du die Dreckkarre legst.


Um dir Jahreszeit fahre ich nicht auswärts. Im Auto liegt hinten Folie drin, wenn das Rad rein soll, da ist der Dreck nicht problematisch. Ansonsten bin,  auch wenn es nicht mein Auto ist, meistens ich derjenige, der es aussaugt [emoji6]


----------



## mete (16. Februar 2017)

Meine Erfahrungen mit mobilen Drucksprühern:

- Drucksprüher mit Handbetrieb für Pflanzen taugen nicht wirklich, der Drukc ist viel zu gering
- Aqua2Go ist ein nettes Spiezeug, der Druck ist aber auch hier bei zähem Matsch einfach nicht hoch genug

ich schleppe mitlerweile immer einfach einen Eimer und einen Schwamm und Spüli mit, geht schnell, kostet fast nichts und Wasser findet sich überall und das Rad ist danach wirklich einigermaßen sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (16. Februar 2017)

mete schrieb:


> ich schleppe mitlerweile immer einfach einen Eimer und einen Schwamm und Spüli mit, geht schnell, kostet fast nichts und Wasser findet sich überall und das Rad ist danach wirklich einigermaßen sauber.


Und die Lager leben länger!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Februar 2017)

Man sollte ja auch nicht auf die Lager Hirnlos draufhalten. [emoji6] 
...aber Eimer und ein Sortiment Bürsten nehme ich zusätzlich noch mit [emoji4]
So, zurück vom Kieferorthopäden...wieder einige Implantate mehr [emoji23] 
Eine Woche lang nur flüssiges Futter in allen Varianten. [emoji30] 
Hoffentlich heilt alles ordentlich ein.


----------



## zett78 (16. Februar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Um dir Jahreszeit fahre ich nicht auswärts. Im Auto liegt hinten Folie drin, wenn das Rad rein soll, da ist der Dreck nicht problematisch. Ansonsten bin,  auch wenn es nicht mein Auto ist, meistens ich derjenige, der es aussaugt [emoji6]



gefällt mir, mache ich auch so


----------



## illuminato (16. Februar 2017)

So sieht das bei mir auch immer aus...nur habe ich leider nicht die Länge eines A6 - im A3 muss IMMER das Vorderrad ausgebaut werden.


----------



## zett78 (16. Februar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir auch immer aus...nur habe ich leider nicht die Länge eines A6 - im A3 muss IMMER das Vorderrad ausgebaut werden.


der hier ist sogar noch ein wenig länger als ein A6


----------



## illuminato (16. Februar 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> der hier ist sogar noch ein wenig länger als ein A6



Und was haste da? A8 Langversion? Q7?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (16. Februar 2017)

So schlimm sah es bei mir noch nie aus. Bei den richtig dreckigen Sachen bin ich bisher immer mitgenommen worden und hatte genug Zeit für den Bike Wash.


zett78 schrieb:


> der hier ist sogar noch ein wenig länger als ein A6


Angeber
V70 beste. Wenn ich alleine bin, bau ich beide Räder aus. Dann muss ich nicht umlegen und kann das Geraffel auf die Rückbank hauen


----------



## zett78 (16. Februar 2017)

illuminato schrieb:


> Und was haste da? A8 Langversion? Q7?


Ne Kuh in groß. Da geht sogar der Lenker in 700mm easy rein.


----------



## zett78 (16. Februar 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> So schlimm sah es bei mir noch nie aus. Bei den richtig dreckigen Sachen bin ich bisher immer mitgenommen worden und hatte genug Zeit für den Bike Wash.



Nach dem Rennen (Malmedy) hatte ich Null Bock auf Dusche und Bikewash.
War alles zu voll und kam nix raus.
zudem durfte ich im letzten Block starten, weil meine Startnummer für den zweiten Block nicht da war. War da schon vorher voll angepisst!
Wenn bei dem Wetter dann schon 1.000 Fahrer vor dir über die Strecke sind und man eh nur am überholen/warten ist, wollte ich nur noch weg da!


----------



## illuminato (16. Februar 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ne Kuh in groß. Da geht sogar der Lenker in 700mm easy rein.



Ich bastle gerade an der Verwirklichung meines T-Traums - wenn das Projekt Mitte/Ende des Jahres umgesetzt ist, ist mir alles egal. Da gehen dann auch 800er Lenker und Mopeds 

Einzig die Umweltauflagen hier in S dürften bald für bestimmte Motoren ziemlich ungünstig werden...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2017)

Alles frisch bei euch? 




...wenn der Hungerast zuschlägt [emoji3] 







...mal mit einer Stange probiert [emoji3]


----------



## baloo (17. März 2017)

Falls einer von euch noch eine neue E*Thritheen TRS Race 9-46 Kassette braucht, dann schaut mal hier.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch noch eine neue E*Thritheen TRS Race 9-46 Kassette braucht, dann schaut mal hier.


Warum brauchst du die nicht mehr...nehmen sie in der Schweiz die Berge rein? [emoji2] 
Habe überlegt, aber ich fahre vorn meine bewährte 2 Blatt Umlegelösung. Vom Schaltwerk würde es bei mir gehen.


----------



## baloo (17. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du die nicht mehr...nehmen sie in der Schweiz die Berge rein? [emoji2]
> Habe überlegt, aber ich fahre vorn meine bewährte 2 Blatt Umlegelösung. Vom Schaltwerk würde es bei mir gehen.


 nix da, die Berge bleiben !
Nö, die Kassette passt nicht in meinen China HT Rahmen, die Sitzstrebe geht zu steil nach oben, sodass die Kette auf dem 9er Ritzel dort streift und mit Unterlagsscheiben auf den Nabenendanschlägen möchte ich nicht rumbasteln.
Daher leider zu verkaufen 
Edel gemacht ist das Teil.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. März 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> [emoji38] nix da, die Berge bleiben !
> Nö, die Kassette passt nicht in meinen China HT Rahmen, die Sitzstrebe geht zu steil nach oben, sodass die Kette auf dem 9er Ritzel dort streift und mit Unterlagsscheiben auf den Nabenendanschlägen möchte ich nicht rumbasteln.
> Daher leider zu verkaufen
> Edel gemacht ist das Teil.


...bei meinem Slide Carbon schliff auch die Kette an der Sitzstrebe, habe dann einfach eine U-Scheibe als Beilage auf die Steckachse angepasst...fertig und hält. 












...eine Ersatzscheibe habe ich immer dabei [emoji4]


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch noch eine neue E*Thritheen TRS Race 9-46 Kassette braucht, dann schaut mal hier.


bei mir im laden des vertrauens 324.-Sfr...

e13 ist in D teurer als bei uns...also die neue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (19. März 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...bei meinem Slide Carbon schliff auch die Kette an der Sitzstrebe, habe dann einfach eine U-Scheibe als Beilage auf die Steckachse angepasst...fertig und hält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich wäre das machbar, nur hab ich die Kassette auf meinem Race HT drauf, und da will ich keine "weder Fisch noch Vogel" Lösung!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. März 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre das machbar, nur hab ich die Kassette auf meinem Race HT drauf, und da will ich keine "weder Fisch noch Vogel" Lösung!


Du könntest auch die Distanzscheibe am Rahmen anharzen [emoji57] 
...so fällt sie nicht mehr beim Radwechsel runter. 
Ich bin in der Beziehung etwas schmerzlos...wenn es der Funktion hilft.


----------



## Till_Mann (25. März 2017)

Moin,
ich bräuchte mal ein paar ehrliche Meinungen. Und zwar habe ich beschlossen die R1 von meinem Hardtail zu ersetzen. Trotz ordentlichem Druckpunkt habe ich es innerhalb des letzten Jahres nie wirklich geschafft die Bremse so zum laufen zu bringen, dass ich mal zufrieden war. Wandern des Druckpunktes bei Kälte - ok, komm ich einigermaßen mit klar. Aber ich habe mit diversen Scheiben und Belägen experimentiert und nie ausreichend Bremskraft gehabt. Machmal war es ok, meist aber ziemlich mies und selten quasi gar nix. Gerade vorne will ich mit einem Finger mein Rad blockieren können und nicht nach 100 hm Abfahrt verkrampfte Finger vom Dauerbremsen haben. Beläge hatte ich bisher: Formula organisch, Jagwire organisch und SwissStop sinter, Scheiben hatte ich die einteiligen Formula, alte und neue Ausführung und die Shimano XT.

Also eine neue Bremse, mit der Anforderung ähnlich leicht zu sein. (Eine  Shimano 785 hätte ich noch da, aber das wäre schon wieder 200g mehr.) Im Bikemarkt gibt es gerade ein paar bezahlbare MT8, die würden mir zusagen, was das Gewicht, die Optik usw. betrifft. Nur findet man dazu im Internet natürlich wieder alle Meinungen. Offizielle Test schwärmen von der Bremspower usw. und klagen vereinzelt über Ausfälle, im Forum wird generell über alles gemeckert. Klar, negative Forenbeiträge findet man zu allem, weil wer zufrieden ist eben nichts postet. Ich denke die bezahlbaren Bikemarkt Bremsen sind die alten/ersten Modelle. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Komme ich da vom Regen in die Traufe, oder ist es ein Versuch wert?


----------



## maui400 (25. März 2017)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass die Mehrheit der schlechten Meinungen über die MT8 auf schlecht entlüftete Bremsen zurückzuführen ist. Entweder es gibt direkt Schwierigkeiten beim Entlüften, oder es wird mit schlecht entlüfteten Bremsen gefahren. Ich hab auch etwas gebraucht, bis ich den Kniff raus hatte, wie ich die Bremse vernünftig entlüfte. Mein Problem bestand darin, dass ich zu wenig Öl im System hatte und daher der Druckpunkt zu nah am Lenker war. Die Marta war damals leichter zu entlüften.
Richtig entlüftet ist sie top.
Ansonsten solltest Du drauf achten, dass Du eine 2016er Bremse nimmst, da sich der Bremsgriff näher zum Lenker stellen lässt. Bei meiner 2015er hab ich die Griffweiten-Stellschraube entfernt und den "Hammer" leicht bearbeitet, damit der Hebel sehr nah zum Lenker kommt.


----------



## baloo (27. März 2017)

Fahre an zwei Bikes die MT4/MTS und bis dato immer zu 100% zufrieden!
MT4 nur minmal schwerer wie die MT8, dafür einiges presiwerter zu bekommen!


----------



## gili89 (29. März 2017)

maui400 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch etwas gebraucht, bis ich den Kniff raus hatte, wie ich die Bremse vernünftig entlüfte. Mein Problem bestand darin, dass ich zu wenig Öl im System hatte und daher der Druckpunkt zu nah am Lenker war. Die Marta war damals leichter zu entlüften.
> Richtig entlüftet ist sie top.



nachdem ich meine MTS auch nicht zu 100% so entlüftet bekomme, wie ich das gerne hätte, wäre ich über deinen "Kniff" sehr dankbar


----------



## maui400 (29. März 2017)

Schau Dir das mal an: 
http://www.support-english.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=5053


----------



## axelx (29. März 2017)

Fahre die neue MT8 am Race HT, 180/160. Ich bin zufrieden, Bremskraft satt in jeder Situation ohne verkrampfte Finger. 
Fahrergewicht ca. 77kg


----------



## gili89 (31. März 2017)

maui400 schrieb:


> Schau Dir das mal an:
> http://www.support-english.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=5053



danke - is aber echt recht schwierig, die ganzen fachausdrücke auf englisch zu verstehen. 
wär geil, wenn es da ein video dazu geben würde. 
aber ich werds mal nach dieser anleitung veruchen.

soll man beim entlüften/befüllen egtl die bremshebel ganz zum hebel stellen (schraube rausdrehn) oder möglichst weit davon entfernt(schraube reindrehn)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (31. März 2017)

Wenn die Hebelverstellung so funktioniert wie bei Shimano, wovon ich schwer ausgehe, ist das völlig wurscht


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. April 2017)

Hey, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lenker für mein Cannondale 29er Flash. Hatte einen Easton EC70 685 mm Flat mit 9° Upsweep, der mir gut gefallen hat. Würde nur gerne was breiteres, z.B. 720 mm. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen, so bis 150 €. Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2017)

wie wäre es mit dem easton ec 70 wide?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. April 2017)

Wenn du mir sagst, wo es den zu kaufen gibt, gerne. Hab den nirgenwo gefunden...


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (23. April 2017)

Habt ihr gute Tipps für ne 29Zoll CC Gabel?


----------



## Till_Mann (24. April 2017)

@Phippsy warst du bei der CC-Hochschulmeisterschaft? Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (24. April 2017)

Schade, hast was verpasst.
Sehr geile Strecke, man liegt auch sehr gut drauf. Ich hatte viel Spaß, aber über Ergebnisse reden wir nicht


----------



## Till_Mann (24. April 2017)

na, so lange dir bei deinem spontanen Powernap nichts passiert ist, ist es doch ok.

Ich hoffe ja, dass es wieder eine Marathon DHM gibt, da wäre ich dann nochmal dabei. Ist das letzte Mal für mich, eigentlich bin ich seit letzter Woche nämlich fertig mit dem Studentenleben.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2017)

3-Täler-Marathon in Titmaringhausen am 02.09.17


----------



## Till_Mann (24. April 2017)

Ah, wie letztes Jahr. Ok, keine besonders tolle Strecke aber dafür gut organisiert und nicht am anderen Ende von Deutschland.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2017)

ich finde das event eigentlich ziemlich gut.
vor allem gab es dort vor jahren sogar flaschen an den verpflegungen. und das ganze für 15 € startgeld!

der start ist auch gut, wenn man nicht weiß was gleich passiert.


----------



## Phippsy (24. April 2017)

Die Strecke ist halt fad. Die 15€ und Flaschen sind passé. 
Der Start hat mich letztes Jahr auch ein bisschen ünberrrascht. Da ging direkt ordentlich die Post ab

Vielleicht sieht man sich dann. Täte mich freuen.
Wo ich gerade das Rheinhessen in der Signatur sehe, Schinderhannes? Rhens?


----------



## Till_Mann (24. April 2017)

Alles was irgendwie machbar ist, Zeit sollte ich eigentlich genug haben. Nur hat mich die Masterarbeit jetzt am Ende doch zu fast 5 Wochen Pause gezwungen, das muss erstmal aufgeholt werden.

Alles rund um Boppard (Schinderhannes, Gallahaan, Bad Salzig), Wiesbaden und Erbeskopf sind schon mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## Phippsy (24. April 2017)

Davon wird es bei mir höchstens Schinderhannes und der ist noch unsicher. Den Canyon Marathon in Rhens kann ich sehr empfehlen, der ist bei mir auch gesetzt


----------



## BENDERR (24. April 2017)

Titmaringhausen hab ich auch geplant.. auch letzte Möglichkeit für mich!
Könnte man quasi als letzten Test vor der "richtigen" DM nochmal mitnehmen


----------



## Phippsy (24. April 2017)

DM geht bei mir wg Klausur leider nicht  Hatte ich eigentlich fest eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deniz79 (30. Mai 2017)

Als ich vor zwei Jahren nach dem Tod von Jens das Forum verlassen hab war hier aber mehr los...
Gibts den Teufel den Inox, Metrum, No Pain und den Onkel Doc noch?!

Marco du bondage König!!


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2017)

Also mich gibt es noch. Bin aber im letzten Jahr nach der Geburt unserer Tochter sehr wenig online gewesen, bzw. nicht sehr aktiv.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2017)

willokommen zurück @deniz79 ...naja die rennsaison läuft und hier wurde es mir bissel zu viel mit soviel neuen...

aber reinschauen tu ich schon noch...

was hat dich bewogen wieder zurückzukehren??


----------



## deniz79 (30. Mai 2017)

Freut mich für dich Inox, hab deinen Namen leider vergessen...Aber der Doc hieß doch auch Jens!Hab wieder mit dem biken angefangen nach einer langen Pause...Hieß früher Sellyoursoul hier im Forum, war auch dabei als wir diesen Fred eröffnet haben mit Marco und Veikko noch!✌️


----------



## deniz79 (30. Mai 2017)

Schön dass es euch gut geht!


----------



## deniz79 (30. Mai 2017)

So, gehe auch mal ne Runde raus bis später!✌️


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2017)

Ah jetzt kann ich dich auch einordnen.


----------



## InoX (30. Mai 2017)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber


InoX schrieb:


> *...*
> Hier nochmal eine Liste mit den üblichen verdächtigen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deniz79 (30. Mai 2017)

Genau, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Mai 2017)

Mich gibt es auch noch... Aber mit 2 Kinder und "bissle Training"... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deniz79 (30. Mai 2017)

Verstehe dich No Pain hab ja auch drei...


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2017)

Hei Dennis...verdammt jo jetzt fällt der groschen..

genau ich bin Jens der 2te...

schön dass du wieder auf dem bike sitzt...


----------



## deniz79 (31. Mai 2017)

Freut mich dass du mich noch erkennst!Ja ist wirklich schön, das biken und schrauben hat mir sehr gefehlt!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Juni 2017)

Jungs...auf die gründer dieses threat...und auf Jens...

Sorry bin gerade bissel sentinel...

Grüsse aus der CH...

Jens der 2te...


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Juni 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jungs...auf die gründer dieses threat...und auf Jens...
> 
> Sorry bin gerade bissel sentinel...
> 
> ...


 
... in solchen Momenten werden oft Anträge gemacht [emoji6] 

Jens der Dritte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (5. Juni 2017)

Jupp, ich lebe auch noch! Bin hier nur irgendwann raus als es mir zu unpersönlich wurde und das gepose überhand nahm.
Persönlichkeit ist mir wichtiger als der Preis der vorhandenen Bikes. Aber ich schaue ab und an noch heimlich vorbei.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Juni 2017)

ich hoffe du menst nicht mich...mit dem gepose...
schade...die alten müssen hier wieder mal die oberhand gewinnen...

gut mal wieder was zu hören...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Mein Hamburger Freund 
Moin Jens


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juni 2017)

morgen gehts an den proffix bike marathon...im rahmen des cc der CH serie...

erst wenige anmeldungen...

aber das wetter soll ja gut sein...geniessen wir den tag...


----------



## baloo (12. Juni 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> morgen gehts an den proffix bike marathon...im rahmen des cc der CH serie...
> 
> erst wenige anmeldungen...
> 
> aber das wetter soll ja gut sein...geniessen wir den tag...


und wie wars ?


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juni 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> und wie wars ?


3er rang overall......die strecke war aber nix...schotterpiste und rel schnell...waren zu zweit auf der verfolgung vom 2ten und uaben uns dann verfahren...die streckenausschilderung liess sehr zu wünschen übrig...als wir merkten und zurück fuhren kamen ums gleich zwei weitere entgegen...

als wir richtig waren habe ich dann einen hesehen den wir am anfang stehen gelassen haben und wussten wir haben keine plätze verloren...also weiter gings...aber wir konnten dann nur nich untereinander den 3ten oder 4ten ausmachen...hab mich dann bei der letzten abfahrt vor ihn gesetzt und liess ihn nicht mehr vorbei...

nächstes woende ist singen WM...


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2017)

nächste woche in singen am start...vollgas ab start...ist nicht gerade meine strecke...da mit kleinen aufstoege immer hochdrücken muss...liebe eher strecken wo es mal paar 100 hm hoch geht...

wir geniessen das wochenende...danach hab ich erst mal 3 wochen ferien...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2017)

Singen ist auch echt Seuche! Da wäre ich nur gestartet, wenn es in Wolkenstein mit der Qualli geklappt hätte. Da ich aber halb krank gestartet bin, konnte ich froh sein, dass ich durch gekommen bin und die Zeit von letztem Jahr halten konnte


----------



## BENDERR (19. Juni 2017)

In Singen werd ich auch sein... zwar nicht bei der WM, aber dann halt den Marathon, da "just for fun".. 80km oder was das ist?


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2017)

jo,ich auch...nur die 80iger...falls du mich siehst sprich mich einfach an...ich kenn euch ja nicht alle so life...

wm wäre geil aber bei uns muss schon mithalten sonst keine chamce...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Juni 2017)

Mach ich 

Kannst auch einfach bei uns am Stand (zypern) vorbeikommen. Sascha und so kennst du doch auch?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2017)

jo klar kenn ich ja sonst alle...Sascha Jan Phillip Silke...die ganze mannschaft...dann sehen wir uns ja...


----------



## BENDERR (22. Juni 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Juli 2017)

juuuuungs hier ist gerade alles tot...man merkt das schöne wetter...

heute gehts mal wieder nach albstadt...coole leute...das rennen...naja...training...und am abend stadtfest...

wird sicher wieder viele leute am streckenrand haben die einen anfeuern...

schönes wochenende


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen Männer [emoji4] 


onkel_doc schrieb:


> juuuuungs hier ist gerade alles tot...man merkt das schöne wetter...[emoji38]
> 
> heute gehts mal wieder nach albstadt...coole leute...das rennen...naja...training...und am abend stadtfest...
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß!
Das Wetter soll ja nicht zu heiß werden


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Juli 2017)

Ich blick nicht mehr durch.
Ich suche einen Reifen mit folgendem Lastenheft:
- 29"
- 2"-2,2" breit
- tubeless geeignet
- gut rollend auf trockenen Böden, aber mit genug allround Eigenschaften um auch auf Tour und bei Regen nicht zu versagen.

Bin bisher mit Conti Race King zufrieden gewesen, bin aber offen für neues.


----------



## Phippsy (15. Juli 2017)

Tubeless geeignet oder TLR?

Spontan: Aspen, Fast Track, Renegade,wenn's etwas mehr sein soll RoRo


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Tubeless geeignet oder TLR?
> 
> Spontan: Aspen, Fast Track, Renegade,wenn's etwas mehr sein soll RoRo



Danke schon mal.
Tubeless geeignet reicht. Den Gewichtsvorteil nehme ich bei etwas mehr Arbeit und häufiger Pumpen in Kauf.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2017)

bontrager xr1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. Juli 2017)

ikon, ardent race, onza canis


----------



## Phippsy (15. Juli 2017)

Der 120tpi Aspen und SWorks Fast Trak sind bei mir problemlos dicht. Manche haben mit den SWorks Pannenprobleme, ich bisher nicht. Da du vermutlich deutlich leichter bist als ich, dürfte es noch unproblematischer sein.


----------



## Renn Maus (15. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Der 120tpi Aspen und SWorks Fast Trak sind bei mir problemlos dicht. Manche haben mit den SWorks Pannenprobleme, ich bisher nicht. Da du vermutlich deutlich leichter bist als ich, dürfte es noch unproblematischer sein.



Bin bestimmt schwerer


----------



## Phippsy (15. Juli 2017)

Jetzt aber Zahlen auf den Tisch


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2017)

Der neue Renegade Gripton, der würde zwar schwerer aber der Grip ist nochmal ne ganze Ecke besser geworden und er rollt super.


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Juli 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der neue Renegade Gripton, der würde zwar schwerer aber der Grip ist nochmal ne ganze Ecke besser geworden und er rollt super.


 Der ist doch garnicht so schwer? Der Preis ist super!

Der Onza Canis ist geil!
Skinwall sieht geil aus, gibts aber nur mit 60 TPI
Ausserdem ne ganze Ecke teurer als der Specialized.

Die Maxxis sind auch eine echte Option.
Der Ardent ist mir allerdings zu schwer.

Echt nicht einfach nen neuen Reifen zu finden. Aber ich muss mich sputen, habe mir Samstag die Karkasse kaputt gefahren und will jetzt nicht auf Schlammreifen umrüsten.

@Phippsy 
Seid Jahren je nach Trainingszustand und Stress zwiscehn 95 und 105kg.
Aktuell mit 103 eher im oberen Bereich.
Und seit 15 Jahren am abnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. Juli 2017)

die kombi ikon/aspen bin ich auch immer gefahren...top...und keine pannen...

der neue renegade gripton ist ebenfalls top...super grip und rollt super...leider bissel schmal aber für rennen egal...

der canis ist für der reifen der alles kann...nirgens vielleicht top aber ein perfekter allrounder und doch ein top volumen...

im moment fahr ich noch den alten s works fast track...in 2.2...für mich der reifen...

ich hab nun noch eine von vee tire bestellt...mit 640g nicht gerade der leichteste aber auch gutes volumen und schnelles profil...mal schauen wie der ist...


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Juli 2017)

Habe mich jetzt für den Maxxis Ikon mit 120TPI Karkasse, ohne sonstigen Schnick Schnack entschieden.
Ich bin gespannt wie er sich fahren wird


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juli 2017)

bissel einfahren dann rollt er auch immer besser...am anfang klebt der richtig am boden...


----------



## Phippsy (18. Juli 2017)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Seid Jahren...



Dagegen komm ich tatsächlich nicht an. 


Den Ikon hatte ich immer als schlecht rollend im Kopf, aber wenn sich das abfahrt


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2017)

Also ich bin auch überzeugt vom neuen Renegade, der sich selbst bei feuchten Bedingungen eignet


----------



## baloo (19. Juli 2017)

unocz schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch überzeugt vom neuen Renegade, der sich selbst bei feuchten Bedingungen eignet


in welcher Breite fährst du ihn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre den 2.1er un der reicht locker.


----------



## baloo (19. Juli 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich fahre den 2.1er un der reicht locker.


Thx, du fährst wahrscheinlich auch die Control Version? Wie ist die so im Vergleich der Pannensicherheit, ähnlich wie SnakeSkin?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2017)

Den gibt es "nur" in der Gripton Variante. Es gibt da (noch) keine Sworks. Hat bei mir in Bad Wildbad und beim Sella gehalten.


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Juli 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> bissel einfahren dann rollt er auch immer besser...am anfang klebt der richtig am boden...


hat bei mir nix gebracht! grip war toll keine frage, aber doch ziemlich zäh im vergleich zu roro oder renegade. dazu beschissene tubelessmontage mit standpumpe auf der xr1501... auch da vorteil roro und renegade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> in welcher Breite fährst du ihn?




2.1 und ihn  gibt es nur in einer Version, Control und Sworls war beim alten


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2017)

er fährt auf 2.1er und ich bin auch ne zeitlang gefahren in 2.1

reicht völlig rollen saugut und der grip ist auch ausreichend...

im moment winfach noch bissel schwer...ich hoffe das da endlich mal was in s works kommt...


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2017)

jungs...was geht bei euch...ist mal wieder so still hier...dér threat muss wieder bissel leben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2017)

Zu viel Training


----------



## BENDERR (29. Juli 2017)

wenns nur das wäre ... 
bei mir eher zu viel anderer stress und zu wenig training


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juli 2017)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wenns nur das wäre ...
> bei mir eher zu viel anderer stress und zu wenig training


...so sieht's aus.
Außerdem will ich die Reifendiskussion nicht unterbrechen...könnte auch als 26"ler nichts sinnvolles beitragen. Eventuell....26"ler sind leichter 
































...von unserer letzten 4tages Tour durch Thüringen.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Juli 2017)

sieht echt nach stress aus bei euch...ich hab mal wieder ferien...nä wochenende gehts zu SIS und danch zum schwarzwald bike giro...4 tage...mal schaun wie es wird...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2017)

wer ist beim sks marathon in grafschaft?


----------



## Phippsy (30. Juli 2017)

Laaaangweilig. Aber bin trotzdem da. Viel interessanter ist die Woche vorher Nordenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2017)

war irgendwie mit den terminen durcheinander.

in nordenau werde ich aber auch starten.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2017)

ich hab mal was neues bestellt...da gewisse stage races immer technischer werden und ich nicht jünger muss was potentes her...

ach ja...nur den rahmen bestellt...

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2171718]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Phippsy (30. Juli 2017)

Sehr geil. Vereinskollege hat eins, bei ihm ist aber der Hinterbau butter


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2017)

wie meinst du das...so weich?? habe eines getestet...ich fand es top...


----------



## Phippsy (30. Juli 2017)

Jo. Da waren alle Monate die Lager hin und man konnte dem ganzen echt zusehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2017)

naja...zum glück bin ich an der quelle...mein händler ist auch ein guter kollege...daher wenn was ist...dann geh ich auf ihn los...

ich zahl da auch nicht 3000.- um dann die ganze zeit scheissereien zu haben...

bin aber optimistisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2017)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind... Ich darf morgen das Cannondale Lager Tausch Werkzeug Set und die oberen und unteren Lager der Dämpferwippe tauschen... Schon Spiel drin... Wieder 100 Steine, aber immer noch billiger als ein neuer Rahmen.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2017)

ich denke halt bei fullys wenn die gut gebraucht werden sind halt ab umd an die lager durch...aber klar...muss nicht jedes halbe jahr sein...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2017)

Also am Scalpel darf ich mich nicht beschweren... Wäre der erste Lagertausch. Hoffe nur das es das dann war.
Ich habe sowas von keinem Bock auf einen neuen Rahmen... Zumal ich nicht wüsste was. Hab da ein paar fix Punkte :
X12 und kein boost!
Lefty muss rein
Steiler sitzwinkel!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Juli 2017)

tja. Sascha...mit der zeit gehen und umdenken...


----------



## Lefty88 (7. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also am Scalpel darf ich mich nicht beschweren... Wäre der erste Lagertausch. Hoffe nur das es das dann war.
> Ich habe sowas von keinem Bock auf einen neuen Rahmen... Zumal ich nicht wüsste was. Hab da ein paar fix Punkte :
> X12 und kein boost!
> Lefty muss rein
> Steiler sitzwinkel!



Was am Ende wieder auf ein Cannondale Scalpel raus läuft... 
Alternativ wäre sicherlich ein auch ein Stoll Bike interessant...Lefty würde wohl möglich sein, habe nachgefragt


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2017)

Ob ich boost oder AI fahre ist nur geringfügig besser. Ich mag es wenn alle Laufräder kompatibel sind... Darum hoffe ich, dass ich das Scalpel noch eine Weile fahren kann 

Und die lefty bekomme ich über all rein


----------



## Lefty88 (7. August 2017)

Hab erst vor ner Woche mit einem Holländer gesprochen, der Wohl Einblick bei CD hat und der meinte es "könnte sein", dass die Lefty auf kurz oder lang bei CD verschwindet...  Das wäre ein Alptraum...Dann müssten wir i-wann den Einheitsbrei fahren, den die anderen 90% auch alle fahren...


----------



## mountainmax (7. August 2017)

Dann haben die ja gar keinen USP mehr


----------



## onspeed (7. August 2017)

Dann muss er ja auch eine Info haben weshalb..
Kriegen Sie sie nicht mehr leichter? Sitzen die Finance Leute im Nacken? Zu teuer?


----------



## Lefty88 (7. August 2017)

Darüber wollte er nicht sprechen, aber es war m.M.n. eine klare "Andeutung". Bestes Beispiel ist doch aktuell schon das neue Trigger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2017)

Und welchen Grund gibt es dann noch cdale zu fahren?


----------



## Lefty88 (7. August 2017)

Welchen Grund haben die anderen die andren Hersteller zu fahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2017)

Naja, Specci hat Brain. Scott hat Nino. Rocky hat einen Namen. Treck hat den Isodecupler und den abgesteutzen Daempfer. VPP hat cDale auch nicht... naja.


----------



## mete (7. August 2017)

Sich ihres Alleinstellungsmerkmales zu entledigen, so doof sind nicht mal die Amis (bzw. die Kandier, denen die Marke mittlerweile gehört). Bei einzelnen Modellen sicherlich, aber  dass die Lefty insgesamt abgeschafft wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die Qualität der Gabeln ist mittlerweile aber so schlecht, die waren für mich persönlich eh schon lange kein Kaufargument mehr.


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2017)

mete schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Gabeln ist mittlerweile aber so schlecht, die waren für mich persönlich eh schon lange kein Kaufargument mehr.


So sieht's aus. Es gibt heute keinen wirklichen Grund mehr, sich für eine (aktuelle) Lefty zu entscheiden, egal an welchem Rad.


----------



## Phippsy (7. August 2017)

Cannondale hat Flexxstays(?) Und XXC  
Aber Centurion, Stevens, Simplon,... Werden ohne Alleinstellungsmerkmal auch gefahren


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2017)

Und Kosten viel weniger. Bevor ich ein cannondale ohne Lefty fahre, kauf ich mir ein canyon Lux.


----------



## Phippsy (7. August 2017)

Bääh. Und das obwohl es ja jetzt im WC gefahren wird.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2017)

so jungs...SIS ist durch und ich bin es auch...das waren mal wieder 3 tage mit etlichen highlites...

bis zum schlafen gehen waren mein partner und ich auch noch auf dem 1. rang...

wir hatten dann aber soch keine lust mehr bis zum ende zu fahren und sind wenigstens nich 2 stunden schlafen gegangen...

war wieder ein richtig geiler event...

bis zum nächsten SIS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (8. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und Kosten viel weniger. Bevor ich ein cannondale ohne Lefty fahre, kauf ich mir ein canyon Lux.


nur leider sind die LUX in stimmiger Ausstattung meistens ausverkauft


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2017)

Selber aufbauen


----------



## moon-rider (8. August 2017)

Was hat denn der Kaufmann Markus für ein GPS o.ä. hier an seinem Rad? Hat im Ziel schnell noch drauf rum getippt... (war beim Ironbike letztes Wochenende).


----------



## baloo (8. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Selber aufbauen


sofort, aber ein Frame Kit habe ich bei Canyon noch nicht entdeckt oder eines "Ausschlachten" ?!


----------



## Phippsy (8. August 2017)

moon-rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 631849
> 
> Was hat denn der Kaufmann Markus für ein GPS o.ä. hier an seinem Rad? Hat im Ziel schnell noch drauf rum getippt... (war beim Ironbike letztes Wochenende).


SRM PC8


----------



## Phippsy (8. August 2017)

Findest du das Canyon echt so geil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2017)

Ich? Naja, Lefty rein und ich koennte 1:1 fast alles umschrauben. Das waere schon einiges wert.


----------



## baloo (8. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich? Naja, Lefty rein und ich koennte 1:1 fast alles umschrauben. Das waere schon einiges wert.


aber leider auch ausverkauft:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/lux/2017/f-lux-cf.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2017)

Ich rede auch nicht von JETZT ich rede von allgemein.


----------



## baloo (8. August 2017)

no worry
hab mir den auch schon mal angelacht, ich hoffe einfach dass Canyon den nächstes Jahr nicht als Boost Standard raus gibt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2017)

Ich hoffe einfach, das mein Scalpel noch eine weitere Saison haelt


----------



## baloo (8. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach, das mein Scalpel noch eine weitere Saison haelt


oder was haltet ihr vom Focus O1E ?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2017)

speziell beim marathon ist die möglichkeit zur montage von 2 flaschenhaltern in meinen augen schon viel wert.


----------



## Phippsy (8. August 2017)

Die Rapiro Jungs haben einen an der Stütze, Dropper is dann natürlich nicht

@nopain-nogain Dann mach's einfach nicht kaputt


----------



## unocz (8. August 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> so jungs...SIS ist durch und ich bin es auch...das waren mal wieder 3 tage mit etlichen highlites...
> 
> bis zum schlafen gehen waren mein partner und ich auch noch auf dem 1. rang...
> 
> ...




PUNKT.


Nächstes jahr wird angegriffen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2017)

zwei flaschen darum gibts bei kir rocky mountain element...nä jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. August 2017)

Was haltet ihr vom "alten" 999 RSL?


----------



## unocz (8. August 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> zwei flaschen darum gibts bei kir rocky mountain element...nä jahr...



Endlich kein Rucksack mehr


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2017)

ich werde auch dann noch mit camelbag an den start gehen...einfach viiiiiiiiieeeeeel entspannter auf laaaaaaaangen marathons...und mein eigenes gesöff...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom "alten" 999 RSL?


kaufen...


----------



## Phippsy (8. August 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...und mein eigenes gesöff...



Hab ich da BIER!!! gehört?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. August 2017)

Zu spät, schon weg. Aber mal sehen, was den Herbst und den Winter über so passiert


----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> kaufen...



done!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2017)

@daniel77 Hast du ihn genommen?!?


----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2017)

Yep 
Mein Fastlane wäre dann frei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. August 2017)

@daniel77 Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon... wenn du ihn los werden willst PM


----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2017)

Mal ne Frage an Euch Experten - ich habe für mein Elite Turbo Muin den Misuro Sensor gekauft und mich bei Trainerroad angemeldet. Dort hat mir ein FTP-Test 378 W ausgegeben. Dies würde 5,4 W/kg entsprechen. 
Ist mir eigentlich egal, da mich der Absolutwert nicht interessiert. Es geht mir nur um eine Referenz für den eigenen Fortschritt. Trotzdem die Frage - kann das sein?


----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2017)

Stapeln sich bei dir Trophäen und Pokale im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2017)

ne. Dachte ichs doch. Hausnummern also.


----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2017)

Dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich  Der Misuro misst nicht, der rechnet nur


----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2017)

Stimmt, scheint dann eben komplett daneben zu liegen. Aber wie gesagt - hauptsache ich habe ne Referenz für die nächste Zeit. Nächsten Winter hole ich mir ne Tacx Neo oder Flux. Dann gibts das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2017)

@__Stefan__  hätte möglicherweise einen Kickr(?) abzugeben. 
Oder gleich einen PM


----------



## __Stefan__ (16. August 2017)

nö, werde erstmal abwarten


----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2017)

Und ich dachte, wir können hier Tickle down machen. 

@Lateralus Sag Bescheid, wenn du den Turbo Muin ersetzt


----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2017)

Ok.


----------



## mete (16. August 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Stimmt, scheint dann eben komplett daneben zu liegen. Aber wie gesagt - hauptsache ich habe ne Referenz für die nächste Zeit. Nächsten Winter hole ich mir ne Tacx Neo oder Flux. Dann gibts das Problem nicht mehr.



Besorg Dir doch einfach einen PM, dann kannst Du den TurboMuin behalten. Den kannst Du dann auch gleich draußen verwenden und teurer als ein Smarttrainer ist es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @daniel77 Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon... wenn du ihn los werden willst PM


ich glaube der steht jetzt zum verkauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2017)

Ich bin aber auch versorgt  Dienstag hol ich ihm in Karlsruhe ab. Ebay Kleinanzeige... Erstes mal... Bin gespannt!


----------



## Lateralus (16. August 2017)

mete schrieb:


> Besorg Dir doch einfach einen PM, dann kannst Du den TurboMuin behalten. Den kannst Du dann auch gleich draußen verwenden und teurer als ein Smarttrainer ist es auch nicht wirklich.


Ja, da ist aber leider Chaos. Rollenrad ist ne GXP-Kurbel, MTB hat BB30.

Am elegantesten wäre ja eigentlich ein Spider mit Messung. Was gibts denn für ne schnöde 0815 Sram Metallkurbel ohne wechselbaren Spider für Möglichkeiten?

Edit: Stages Kurbelarm wäre das einfachste, oder?


----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2017)

Ich hör nur mimimi 

PM kostet nicht mehr als Rolle, ist aber besser. Dann sollte die Entscheidung eigentlich leicht fallen. 
Stages wäre einfach, ist aber aufgrund der einseitigen Messung ungenau. Ich fahr einseitig, 4iii statt Stages, und niemand nimmt meine Werte ernst.
(zurecht)


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2017)

@Phippsy
samstag grafschaft langstrecke, oder hör ich da ein



Phippsy schrieb:


> mimimi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phippsy (16. August 2017)

Kann nicht sitzen, also irgendwie ja


----------



## mete (17. August 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ja, da ist aber leider Chaos. Rollenrad ist ne GXP-Kurbel, MTB hat BB30.
> 
> Am elegantesten wäre ja eigentlich ein Spider mit Messung. Was gibts denn für ne schnöde 0815 Sram Metallkurbel ohne wechselbaren Spider für Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Edit: Stages Kurbelarm wäre das einfachste, oder?




Für BB30 gibt es auch GXP-Lager.


----------



## Lateralus (17. August 2017)

Klar, aber wenn man die PF30 Schalen eingeklebt hat, wirds schwierig


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2017)

Es gibt Adapter die man in bb30/pf30 steckt um dann eine Shimano oder gxp Kurbel zu fahren. Habe ich am Flash mit einem bb30 Lager und xt Kurbel gemacht und ging gut.


----------



## daniel77 (17. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es gibt Adapter die man in bb30/pf30 steckt um dann eine Shimano oder gxp Kurbel zu fahren. Habe ich am Flash mit einem bb30 Lager und xt Kurbel gemacht und ging gut.



https://r2-bike.com/Wheels-Manufacturing-BB30-GXP

funktioniert Tip-Top


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2017)

Genau die  Ich hab zur Sicherheit auch noch ein paar ht2 und gxp daheim... Wobei ich die gxp eigentlich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. August 2017)

@Lateralus 
Hol Dir auf jeden Fall einen Tacx NEO und melde dich bei zwift.com an.
Etwas kurzweiligeres gibt es über den Winter gibt es nicht. Messung des NEO ist auch sehr genau!

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. August 2017)

ich verbringe wirklich viel Zeit im Keller, auch im Sommer. Mit Zwift konnte ich mich aber überhaupt nicht anfreunden, fand ich ziemlich langweilig. Muss aber auch sagen, die Investition in einen (kostspieligeren) Smart-Trainer (damals gab es nur den Kickr) war wohl biketrainingsmäßig eine der besten Investitionen überhaupt. Game-Changer (wobei das natürlich auch wieder nicht für jeden gelten mag). Man muss dann nur noch herausfinden, wie man das strukturiert. Sei es Zwift oder was anderes, so wie bei mir.


----------



## Lateralus (17. August 2017)

Danke Euch allen. Ich grüble mal ein wenig. Bin momentan bei Trainerroad. Gefällt mir ganz gut.  Strukturiert, dazu Musik. Auch sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (17. August 2017)

Ich finde Zwift echt top. Es wurden mittlerweile die Strecken erweitert und es sind neue dazugekommen. Sowohl die PC-Software als auch die Apps werden immer weiter entwickelt. Man kann jetzt auch schon seit längerem dort seine Workouts reinbasteln.
Letztendlich ist auch die richtige Rolle entscheidend. Und da ist der NEO aktuell wohl die erste Wahl.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2017)

Wie ist das mit den Versionen? Rollenrad kein Boost, nächstes MTB sicher. Kann man so ein Quarq PM umbauen mittels der verschiedenen Offsets an den Kettenblättern? Was sollte ich wie kaufen, um im Winter mit Quarq am Rollenrad und im Winter drinnen fahren zu können?

Ok, oder MTB einfach auf die Rolle, falls X12 am Turbo Muin passt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2017)

Ich fand zwift ganz ok. Ich habe es mit nen dummen muin und meiner Stages benutzt ging 1a.
Ich fahre trotzdem lieber draußen,aber nervig man sich draußen den verrecker holt, oder auf den eisplatten zerlegt...

Ach ja, Dienstag hole ich meinen neuen race fully Rahmen ab. Keine Panik eigentlich nur Optik. Habe einen neuen Scalpel aus der letzten Serie vor den si bei ebay Kleinanzeige gefunden. Neuer Monarch xx ist auch bestellt... Einfach dad traf wieder fit auf stand bringen und da ich zufrieden von brauch ich ja nix anderes kaufen, was dann zuletzt wieder nicht 100%passt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2017)

Hier ist ja wieder gar nix los 
Schoener scheiss! 2 Wochen Urlaub, davon 5 Tage in Pfronten. Ich dachte ich geh mal bissle laufen. Erst steh ich im Dunkeln auf einen Tuerstopper und verknackse was im Mittelfuss, dann stecken mich meine 2 kranken Zwerge an... jetzt wieder daheim und ich hab noch immer die Seuche! Ich wette, naechsten Motag, wenn ich wieder zur Arbeit geh bin ich wieder fit!

Aber gestern nach Karlsruhe hoch geduest, wobei geduest relativ ist. Aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. August 2017)

Sascha ernähr dich mal gscheit...dann wird das auch mit dem gesund bleiben...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2017)

Vorschlaege? Ich bin fuer Anregungen dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2017)

Ok, ich habe ganz andere Probleme! An der Lefty ist die obere Brücke gerissen!


----------



## pirat00 (23. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe ganz andere Probleme! An der Lefty ist die obere Brücke gerissen!


Ich hätte da was im Angebot


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2017)

Aber wieder 800 Euro + opi Rohr + Standard naben bremsen Adapter. 
Ich hab erst Rahmen und Dämpfer gekauft... Meine Frau Lyncht mich langsam


----------



## pirat00 (23. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber wieder 800 Euro + opi Rohr + Standard naben bremsen Adapter.
> Ich hab erst Rahmen und Dämpfer gekauft... Meine Frau Lyncht mich langsam


Warum opi-Rohr? Ich hätte da auch noch das passende Carbonrohr ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2017)

Meine Frau killt mich! Aber ich will keine schwere 2.0er. 
Ich bekomme von 88aid das carbon Oberteil mit den Brücken getauscht. Die haben noch eine neuwertige da.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Vorschlaege? Ich bin fuer Anregungen dankbar!


mal was normales...eis...bier...kaffee...normales joghurt...haxen...einfach was lust macht...pizza und döner nicht vergessen...

iw sind alle die auf dem muss abnehmen und schlank sein trip sind immer krank...ich kenn da jemand der hat seit diesem jahr auch viel probleme und immer die seuche...seit er sich jur von hesundem zeugs ernährt...


----------



## Phippsy (24. August 2017)

Ich glaube, dem Sascha seine Seuche sind klein, haben zwei Beine und passen auf 20" Fahrräder


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2017)

Rat mal was es gestern gab? Ich hab Pizza gemacht. Im Urlaub gefressen wie wild... Und Bier? 

Ist echt so, dass die Zwerge jeden scheiß mit heim bringen. Diesmal hat es der grosse bei einem Kindergeburtstag auf geschnappt, dann hatte es der kleine und zuletzt meine Frau und ich...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2017)

Am gesündesten ist kein Stress...wenn dann noch maßvolle gute Ernährung und gute Gene dazu kommen, passt es.
Ich hatte beim Essen auch fast alles in mich reingehauen und bin sehr selten krank gewesen und war topfit ... nun schlucke ich Metformin und keiner weiß warum...das Zeugs saugt einen aus. [emoji852]️


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2017)

Ich hatte nie Probleme... bis ich das erste Kind im Kindergarten hatte :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sascha ernähr dich mal gscheit...dann wird das auch mit dem gesund bleiben...



Mich hat mein Zwerg auch ständig angesteckt, seitdem ich Vitamin C + Zink retard Kapseln täglich nehme ist es bedeutend weniger geworden.
Unfälle sind halt "shit happens", mein Schlüsselbeinbruch ist heute vor vier Wochen operiert worden, heute Nachmittag gibt`s die erste Testrunde mit`m Bike im Wald


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2017)

Hmmm... guter Tip. Mal bei meiner Schwester anfragen (Pharmazeutin ).

Ok, Schwester sagt: Zink ist gut, kann helfen. Vitamin C hat man meist genug und dann geht der Rest direkt ins Klo.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2017)

musst halt mit Vitamin B6 kombinieren, besonders im Winter.....Tipp von der Apothekerfrau


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2017)

Bist du mit ihr verwand, oder wollte sie dir was verkaufen? Meine Schwester sagte, dass 99,9% der Vitamine eh ins Klo gehen, wenn man sich normal ernährt.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2017)

Nee, Kollegin 
Vitamin B6 is im Winter eben schwierig.....


----------



## mete (25. August 2017)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nee, Kollegin
> Vitamin B6 is im Winter eben schwierig.....



Vitamin B6 ist easy, einzig Vitamin D ist im Winter schwierig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2017)

Es ist alles da! Freu!!! 
Aber mit was klebt ihr eure Unterrohre ab? Der 5x50cm BBB Schutz sieht für das Scalpel etwas klein aus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2017)

Lackschutzfolie PU-8591 120mm x 1000mm Hersteller:3M, Zuschnitt durch die I.P.A. GmbH https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0017SBH10/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_BKTPzbQ82FP3C


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2017)

Die hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. August 2017)

3M schutzfolie...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2017)

Die oben? Ist die nicht etwa dünn?


----------



## Phippsy (30. August 2017)

Autolackschutzfolie


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2017)

Ich habe mal die verlinkte 3m bestellt.
Keller Foto:



Ich finde es sehr geil! Gabel geht super smoooth! Was mich aber voll an kotzt, ist das auf der Brücke direkt großflächig Klarlack ab platzt! Der schwarze lack drunter ist ok. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das bei meiner aller ersten Lefty mit den silbernen Brücken auch so war...komisch!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die oben? Ist die nicht etwa dünn?


hab immer gute erfahrung damit gemacht...und wieder gut entfernbar...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2017)

Im Freien wirkt das grün noch geiler 










Die neue Lefty und der neue Daempfer sind SOOOOO SMOOOOOOOOTH! 
Angesichts des Wetters hab ich vorne auch einen FastTrack Sworks montiert, das sollte in Alpnach besser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2017)

gute entscheidung...


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. September 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Es ist alles da! Freu!!!
> Aber mit was klebt ihr eure Unterrohre ab? Der 5x50cm BBB Schutz sieht für das Scalpel etwas klein aus.


Durex


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2018)

Hallo, da doch bald die Saison wieder anfängt und ich mich freue wenn es endlich wieder losgeht, wollte ich hier mal den Thread nach oben bringen.
Lese hier sehr gerne mit, da man doch den ein oder anderen Tipp erhält. Da es hier zum guten Ton gehört sich vorzustellen, möchte ich das auch gerne machen.
Mein Name ist Patrick, bin noch 41 Jahre alt und habe meine Liebe zum Rad fahren nach langer Pause 2013 wieder entdeckt. Seit 2014 auch wieder bei Marathons unterwegs. Fahre inzwischen auch recht ambitioniert auch wenn es fürs Treppchen nicht reicht. Habe trotzdem Spaß und versuche stetig meine Leistung zu verbessern.
Wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche, sturzfreie und ganz gerne auch trockene Saison 2018.


----------



## unocz (14. März 2018)

Hallo Patrick..

ja irgendwie ein wenig eingschlafen hier


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2018)

hallo Patrick...jo leider...wird zeit dass wir mal wieder plaudern hier...oder alle unterwegs??


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2018)

habe gerade bei me8nem neuen rocky die neuen aspen in 2.25 aufgezogen...sehen deutlich breiter aus und bei breiten felgen sicher gut...aufm grünen niner jetzt noch die alten aspen 8n 2,1 drauf...das ding rollt wie sau...


----------



## unocz (14. März 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> habe gerade bei me8nem neuen rocky die neuen aspen in 2.25 aufgezogen...sehen deutlich breiter aus und bei breiten felgen sicher gut...aufm grünen niner jetzt noch die alten aspen 8n 2,1 drauf...das ding rollt wie sau...



Meine Finger zucken schon die ganze Zeit, ich werde wohl aber bis Juni warten


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2018)

Thema Reifen ist bei mir auch aktuell. 
Wollte eigentlich mal die neuen Specialized ausprobieren allerdings erst wenn sie in der S-Works Variante kommen. Da das noch dauert, werde ich doch erstmal mit den Rocket Rons als addix Version starten. 
Dann noch die Frage Schlauch oder tubeless. Bisher mit Latex Schläuchen unterwegs, teste aber gerade die Revoloop Schläuche. Von tubeless hat mich doch einiges abgehalten.  Wobei die neue Finishline Milch sich äußerst interessant anhört.


----------



## InoX (14. März 2018)

Na ihr Vögel? Alles gut bei euch? War auch lange nicht mehr da und wollte mal wieder Hallo sagen.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2018)

Ui ein fremder...erst mal vorstellen bitte
Spezi s works und ich könnte wieder schwach werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. März 2018)

Mittlerweile fühle ich mich auch etwas fremd hier. So viele fremde Gesichter hier.


----------



## chrikoh (14. März 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> habe gerade bei me8nem neuen rocky die neuen aspen in 2.25 aufgezogen...sehen deutlich breiter aus und bei breiten felgen sicher gut...aufm grünen niner jetzt noch die alten aspen 8n 2,1 drauf...das ding rollt wie sau...



und Grip?


----------



## onkel_doc (14. März 2018)

Ausreichend für befestigte strassen...wenns matschig wird klar dann lässt er nach...für schnelle marathons ausreichend...


----------



## Schwitte (14. März 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Rocket Rons als addix Version


Wenn als TLE, schlechterer Rollwiderstand und Pannenschutz als der Vorgänger! -> https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/mtb-reviews/schwalbe-rocket-ron-tle-addix-speed-2017


Fortis76 schrieb:


> Bisher mit Latex Schläuchen unterwegs, teste aber gerade die Revoloop Schläuche


Bleib bei den Latex. Revoloop haben ebenfalls einen zu hohen Rollwiderstand. Finde den Test jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht, war aber schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2018)

Fahre die RR in der LiteSkin Speed Version.
Bisher rollen die Revoloop ziemlich gut, man kann und sollte sie einfach mit 0,2 bar weniger Druck fahren.


----------



## unocz (14. März 2018)

Also die Renegade in sworks sollen laut Specialized  im Juni kommen....


----------



## Fortis76 (14. März 2018)

Dann hoffe ich vorm BFU.


----------



## gili89 (15. März 2018)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Bisher rollen die Revoloop ziemlich gut, man kann und sollte sie einfach mit 0,2 bar weniger Druck fahren.



im Vergleich zu einem Downhill-Butyl-Schlauch vielleicht


----------



## Fortis76 (15. März 2018)

Zwischen einem Rr Tle tubeless und einem RR LS mit Revoloop durfte beim Thema Rollwiderstand kaum ein Unterschied bestehen.
Nur ist die 2. Variante fast 100g pro Laufrad leichter.
So war meine Überlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (15. März 2018)

Bescheuert schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 703744



ich fahr halt nur Reifen, die TL von Anfang an zu 100% dicht sind (Speci) und die auch bei nassen Verhältnissen funktionieren. Schwalbe/Conti kommt mir nicht mehr ans Race-Bike. Da reichen dann auch 50ml Milch bei einem Renegade...

und ich glaub ehrlichgesagt nicht, dass ein RR LS mit Revoloop/Tubolito sonderlich pannensicher ist.


----------



## Fortis76 (15. März 2018)

Schwalbe *Rocket Ron LiteSkin Addix Speed* 22.6 W 
Schwalbe *Rocket Ron TL-E Addix Speed* 26.7 W 

Das in Kombination mit deinem Schaubild, heißt für mich dass RR TLE+tubeless etwa gleich mit RR LS+Revoloop ist.
Aber wie gesagt bin noch am testen und werde auch mal dann Tubeless probieren, wenn die Finish Line Milc lieferbar ist.


----------



## gili89 (15. März 2018)

gibts schon irgendwo glaubhafte Testberichte zu dieser Wundermilch?
Liest sich ja auch nicht viel anders als die Conti-Milch, nur dass diese halt irgendwann schonmal "fest" wird...


----------



## Fortis76 (15. März 2018)

Nein leider noch nicht, aber die Beschreibung hört sich gut an. Und ob sie wirklich nicht austrocknet wird man wohl erste nach ein paar Monaten wissen.

Edit: Hier gibts was:


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2018)

so jungs mal wieder was posten hier...ist ja wieder bissel eingeschlafen...

Riva ist durch und meine freundin und ich haben paar schöne tage am gardasee verbracht...danach noch ins vinschgau gegangen um mit guten kollegen nich bissel die trails unsicher machen...

war bis fast am schluss top bis mir an einem morgen der eine backenzahn halb gebrochen war nachdem ich auf etwas hartes gebissen habe das da nicht sein sollte...scheizze...notfallmässig zu, zahnarzt in schlanders...wackelndes stück rausgerissen bitte 40.— euro und den rest bitte bei ihrem zahnarzt erledigen...

und da wird nun dann wieder was grosses auf mich zukommen...scheizz zähne...sauteuer...

trotzdem waren es coole ferien...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2018)

hier noch bilder...

natürlich wieder einen alten bekannten getroffen...Henri...mit einem geilen retrogrät...





rennen gefahren...grande mit meinem neuen element...hat spass gemacht...





Jose immer aufgelegt zu einem spässle und freundlich...kurzer schwaz lag auch drin...mein idol und vorbild...





dann war noch geniessen angesagt auf den trails um riva...





und zum schluss ging es ja bekanntlich ins vinschgau...
kurfentechnik training...





so jungs...ich hoffe dass wir den threat wieder bissel beleben können mit eurem erlebten...die saison ist ja jetzt in vollem gange...

grüsse Jens II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2018)

Ich war ja schon in Muensignen mit dem Starrbike aktiv. Lief ganz gut, dafuer das es einfach nicht meine Strecke ist.

Heute dann Bad Wildbad. Sintflut!!! Es so nass, das ich im Dirtley Onesy gefahren bin. Leistung war ok. Der Onesy wiegt halt nass 1kg, das merkt man auch. Die Strecke war ultra zaeh! Dann hat der Remotehebel fuer Daempfer/Gabel angefangen zu spinnen und nach 40km ging gar nix mehr! Gabel und Daempfer auf. Da das Scalpel ein einfacher Eingelenker ist, wippt das wie Hoelle! 
Ich bin dann noch die 50er Runde fertig gefahren und hab den langen Anstieg nochmal probiert... aber das schaukelte so abartig, das ich keine 300 Watt stabil treten konnte, geschweige denn 350 wie in der ersten Runde -> DNF


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2018)

Sascha...ich hoffe du hattest trotzdem spass... sorry...musste sein...wenn ich sehe dass es solches wetter ist gehe ich einfach nicht mehr an den start...das tu ich mir nicht mehr an...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2018)

War ok. Ich hab sogar ehct gehofft, das es nochmal richtig los legt... aber mit der offenen Gummikuh ging echt mix.
Da raecht sich auch das nicht vorhandene Losbrechmoment der Lefty. Die reagiert bei jedem Wackler und der Xloc Monarch ist offen WIRKLICH offen.
Wenn das Scalpel in 1-2 Jahren durch ist, muss ich mal einen ECHTEN 4 Gelenker anschauen... oder einen VPP.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2018)

unbedingt Sascha...übrigens hab erst gerade ein geile rocky element mit einer lefty gesehen...

es kommen wieder bessere zeiten...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2018)

Du weist, dass ich fuer so sachen immer zu haben bin. Aber erstmal ist das Scalpel gut... wenn der Lockout geht. Bergauf Starrbike und bergab Saenfte


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Mai 2018)

War heute auch in Bad Wildbad. Fande die Bedingungen waren Hölle, mir war teilweise so kalt, dass ich nicht mehr schalten konnte. Den ersten Berg gings noch gut aber durch die Schlammĺöcher kam ich gar nicht gut durch, bin da einfach zu zögerlich gefahren. Am Ende 7. in der AK Mitteldistanz. Habe noch 3-4 Minuten verloren da ich 1. Hilfe leisten musste. Der Kerl war aber total durch. 
Am Ende war ich froh heil durchgekommen zu sein.


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich war mir eher nicht zum lachen zumute


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2018)

fuck ja das denke ich...war heute bei uns auch nur noch 12grad...


----------



## illuminato (10. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auf dem Weg nach Wildbad wieder umgedreht weil mein Auto mir nur noch 9 Grad angezeigt hatte und der Regen sehr stark war...da hätten sich die 50 Euro Nachmeldung wirklich nicht gelohnt...Allen Finishern trotzdem dickes Kompliment für die Leidensfähigkeit!


----------



## Fortis76 (10. Mai 2018)

Das war eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2018)

gerade von singen zurück...die zeit hat mich sehr enttäuscht...nach konsultation der letzten jahre und zeiten sind aber alle ca 15—20 min langsamer gefahren...so war auch bei mir. dementsprechend war ich enttäuscht...

naja jetzt kann ich wenigstens sagen es lief gleich scheizze wie letztes jahr

wetter war top und kein regentropfen...strecke staubtrocken...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2018)

@onkel_doc  Warum bist du den Ikon und keinen Aspen gefahren?


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Mai 2018)

Warum wollen alle immer direkt den Aspen fahren ??


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe auch ikon drauf und vielleicht fahre ich in den Alpen auch vorne einen Ardent Race.
Ich weiß nur das er auch aspen fährt und wollte wissen warum gerade in Singen nicht.


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Mai 2018)

Ah.. comprendre.
Höre das Thema *Aspen vs. Ikon* gerade nicht zum ersten Mal


----------



## unocz (16. Mai 2018)

Ich tippe auf, die waren gerade drauf und sehen cool aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2018)

Der Grund dafür ist ein gewisser Schweizer [emoji12]


----------



## Phippsy (16. Mai 2018)

Oder dass sie einfach funktionieren


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2018)

Das tuen sie wohl schon lange, aber der hype kam ja erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @onkel_doc  Warum bist du den Ikon und keinen Aspen gefahren?


aus rein optischen gründen...ansonsten wäre ich wie beim fully ikon/aspen gefahren...


----------



## racingforlife (30. Mai 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bdr-lizenzreform.872278/

Vielleicht kann hier das xc schwarmhirn helfen?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2018)

bei rennrad news oder im tour forum wird das nicht diskutiert?


----------



## illuminato (30. Mai 2018)

Das ist nur für Straßenrennen...im MTB Bereich gibt es das nicht. Wenn ich MTB mit Lizenz fahre stehe ich halt in einer Reihe mit den Stiebjahns, Platts und sonstigen Maschinen dieser Welt. Wenn ich da keinen Bock drauf hab, dann darf ich im MTB Bereich keine Lizenz lösen.


----------



## Phippsy (30. Mai 2018)

Das ist mir neu. Also keine gesonderten (AB)C-Klasse Rennen auf der Straße mehr?
Fänd ich doof


----------



## racingforlife (31. Mai 2018)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu. Also keine gesonderten (AB)C-Klasse Rennen auf der Straße mehr?
> Fänd ich doof



Das Kind heißt jetzt anders und die B-Klasse wird gestrichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phasis (18. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen ich hätte mal eine Frage: Nun mein Schaltwerk 105 Shimano 9 Fach RD 5501 tuts leider nicht mehr so richtig und im Netz finde ich kaum noch welche , außer ich bestelle sie aus Amerika.Jedoch sehe ich im Internet,dass die RD-5701 ebenfalls kompatibel sei.Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann ich die einfach einbauen?

Danke

http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-1...3de|&pgrid=22795054878&ptaid=pla-481245765012


----------



## racingforlife (19. September 2018)

Man ist das ruhig hier ...


----------



## racingforlife (28. September 2018)

Alles für die Industrie :-(

https://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/mtb-uci-fuehrt-e-bike-weltmeisterschaften-ein-;n_45429.html

Edit sagt, ich sollte mal auf die Startseite gucken.


----------



## Fortis76 (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo war jemand von euch beim Trail Hero in Titisee-Neustadt dabei?

Edit: @onkel_doc ich galube dich habe ich gesehen.


----------



## maui400 (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich wollte teilnehmen, bin aber leider krank geworden. Kannst Du ein wenig drüber berichten? Würde mich interessieren, wie es war.


----------



## Fortis76 (1. Oktober 2018)

Fande die Strecke super. Der Trailanteil von 60% kommt gut hin. Gab nur ein kurzes Stück Asphalt, war zum runter kommen auch ganz gut.
Die Trails waren nicht verblockt, sehr viele Wurzeln und es ging sehr viel bergauf, 1100 hm auf 32km ist schon nicht wenig. Die Strecke war konditionell fordernd aber technisch gut fahrbar. Bin mit dem Hardtail gefahren, ein Race-Fully wäre aber noch besser gewesen.
Leider bin ich morgens auch mit einem leichten Magen-Darm Problem aufgewacht, habe mich aber trotzdem entschieden zu starten.
Zu Beginn war alles auch noch gut, doch später fühlte ich mich nicht mehr gut und konnte kaum Druck auf die Pedale bringen.
Trinken und auch ein Gel wollten eher wieder raus, daher auch nach einer Runde ins Ziel. Die hat allerdings auch gerreicht.
Trotzdem war es ein tolles Rennen.


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Oktober 2018)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Alles für die Industrie :-(
> 
> https://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/mtb-uci-fuehrt-e-bike-weltmeisterschaften-ein-;n_45429.html
> 
> Edit sagt, ich sollte mal auf die Startseite gucken.



JA sehe ich auch grenzwertig.
Das Problem ist, dass dadurch der gesamte MTB-Sport Stück für Stück elektrisch durchtränkt wird und sich in der breiten Masse die E-Bikes immer mehr durchsetzen.
Das wiederum hat zur Folge, das immer mehr Gelegenheits Mountainbiker auf den Trails der Welt unterwegs sind, was wiederum dazu führt, dass Trails immer stärker belastet werden und die Akzeptanz bei den heutigen Konfliktpartnern weiter sinken wird.

Aber vielleicht steigt gleichzeitig ja auch die Akzeptanz von uns nicht unterstützen Sportlern, da wir immer mehr in eine Randgruppe rutschen, die "noch tolleriert" werden kann.


----------



## racingforlife (17. Oktober 2018)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> JA sehe ich auch grenzwertig.
> Das Problem ist, dass dadurch der gesamte MTB-Sport Stück für Stück elektrisch durchtränkt wird und sich in der breiten Masse die E-Bikes immer mehr durchsetzen.
> Das wiederum hat zur Folge, das immer mehr Gelegenheits Mountainbiker auf den Trails der Welt unterwegs sind, was wiederum dazu führt, dass Trails immer stärker belastet werden und die Akzeptanz bei den heutigen Konfliktpartnern weiter sinken wird.
> 
> Aber vielleicht steigt gleichzeitig ja auch die Akzeptanz von uns nicht unterstützen Sportlern, da wir immer mehr in eine Randgruppe rutschen, die "noch tolleriert" werden kann.




Ist mir bereits letztes Jahr in einigen Alpenorten aufgefallen. Die E-MTBs haben sich z.B. in St. Anton am Arlberg durchgesetzt.
Hier hatte ich auch eines meiner schlimmsten Erlebnisse auf dem Rad; ein kleiner dicker Junge hat mich auf einem E-Fat-Bike am Berg richtig alt aussehen lassen.

Der technische Fortschritt bei den MTB´s reizt mich zur Zeit gar nicht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. April 2019)

Guten Abend. Fährt jemand ein Canyon Grand Canyon auf Rennen? Ist es agil genug, auch in Anbetracht des Gewicht? Die Definition bei Canyon liegt ja eher bei Touring, für XC und Marathon dient das Exceed. 

Schwebe zwischen beiden Rädern, der Aufpreis vom GC7 zum Exceed6 ist aber schon heftig. Würde gern Einfachantrieb fahren aufgrund des Komfort. Aber Carbon und 1000g leichter ist auch nett... allerdings könnte man das GC mit dem eingesparten Kapital auch etwas pimpen. Orbea H30 wäre auch ein heißes Eisen, mit über 12kg aber auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## mountainmax (15. April 2019)

Wo es das Exceed noch nicht gab, war es auch für XC und Marathon geeeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (10. Juli 2019)

Lebt noch wer von den "alten" ETWR'lern?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2019)

Leben schon... Aber hier ist bissle low


----------



## BENDERR (10. Juli 2019)

Klar ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Juli 2019)

Moin!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2019)

Tach auch!


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2019)

moin...jo klar...


----------



## sworks2013 (11. Juli 2019)

und jetzt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2019)

DAS ist die Frage


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Lebt noch wer von den "alten" ETWR'lern?


Jawoll! Im April habe ich auch das letzte Mal Philipp (den aus Potsdam) getroffen. Den gibt's also auch noch. Nur nicht mehr unbedingt auf dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jawoll! Im April habe ich auch das letzte Mal Philipp (den aus Potsdam) getroffen. Den gibt's also auch noch. Nur nicht mehr unbedingt auf dem Rad


Den maddda?


----------



## BENDERR (11. Juli 2019)

Ne. Maddda wohnt im Bergischen Land.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Juli 2019)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ne. Maddda wohnt im Bergischen Land.


Nee, der wohnt jetzt im Sauerland ;-)
Kommt aber aus dem Bergischen.

Ich lebe auch noch, treibe mich aber im Moment mehr im echten Leben rum.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Juli 2019)

Sehr cool! Bin selbst auch mehr offline unterwegs, da bleibt mehr Zeit zum Fahren. 

Mit maddda fahre ich ja auch noch privat regelmäßig. Er wohnt aber schon wieder nicht mehr im Sauerland.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Bin selbst auch mehr offline unterwegs, da bleibt mehr Zeit zum Fahren.
> 
> Mit maddda fahre ich ja auch noch privat regelmäßig. Er wohnt aber schon wieder nicht mehr im Sauerland.


Und du hast endlich dein Bergamont, habe ich gesehen


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2019)

Dieses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dieses?


Das denke ich doch


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2019)

Geht vorwärts wie Sau. Habe aber schon die nächsten Upgrades geplant. 

Für Vorne soll in jedem Fall  mal ein Fast Track SWorks 2.3 drauf. Für 24h rennen hinten vielleicht auch. 
Vorbau: Newmen 318.2 weil der geil aussieht, warte aber noch auf die 17° Version. 
Lenker: New Ultimate Evo 740mm
Griffe: mal was neues, ESI oder Lizard Skinz

Dieses Jahr hätten wir übrigens in Chemnitz fahren müssen, da war es trocken


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2019)

Ich mag die FSA und Syntace -20 Grad Vorbauten. ESI, Cube, oder wie die Silikon auch immer heisen sind klasse. Fahre ich nur noch. Sogar am Mini Enduro


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hätten wir übrigens in Chemnitz fahren müssen, da war es trocken



Ich hatte es dir angeboten 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich mag die FSA und Syntace -20 Grad Vorbauten. ESI, Cube, oder wie die Silikon auch immer heisen sind klasse. Fahre ich nur noch. Sogar am Mini Enduro


Die FSA-Vorbauten liegen auch deutlich unter den offiziellen Gewichtsangaben.
ESI geht immer. Die Silikongriffe von Actionsports sind Mist (drehen sich wie Gasgriffe).

Bei mir sind zuletzt die beiden Dinger hinzugekommen:









Das MTB ist derzeit starr und wartet auf ein neues Tretlager


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder in Chemnitz, wobei es dann sicher wieder regnet. 

Die ESI hab ich ja auch am Primal, die KCNC sind ja auch nur leicht. 

Das Kona ist geil


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder in Chemnitz, wobei es dann sicher wieder regnet.


Und 5 °C


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2019)

Ja, Moosgummy kann ich auch nicht mehr. Ich habe vor kurzem nochmal einen Satz Ritchey probiert... die sind ja sowas von Beton hart... nene!

Die neueste Fuhrpark Erweiterung: 




Sonst halt noch das Race Scalpel, das Trainings Reaction und das LondonRoad fuer Strassentraining


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juli 2019)

Kein Salsa mehr?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2019)

Ne, das war mir zu lahm. Soll ja ein Spassbike sein. Bergauf Intervalle, bergab Spass... Das Spearfisch ist ja noch "weniger" als das Scalpel


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2019)

Bin mal kurz beim 24h Rennen in Radevormwald im 8er eingesprungen. Diesmal zwar nicht in pink, dafür aber auch mächtig schnelll.
Kann man in jedem Fall empfehlen, wenn man beim 24h Rennen auch MTB fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (2. September 2019)

Jemand Samstag auf der Eurobike mit einer Kamera unterwegs?


----------



## maddda (9. September 2019)

Huch hier ist ja wieder etwas los! Herrlich!  Alle wieder da


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

Dann sollten wir das ETWR auch am Leben halten.  
Für mich stehen jetzt nur noch zwei Rennen dieses Jahr an, Wetter ist wieder UCI C2 und recht gut besetzt und dann noch ein letztes XCO Rennen in Remscheid, dann kann der Rennhobel in die Winterpause.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Keine Einwaedne von mir 

Ich wollte am Wochenende eigentlich Furtwangen fahren, habe aber am Samstag mittag beim 2h Lego bauen mein Aussenband SO geaergert, das ich am Abend nicht mehr laufen konnte und ohne 600er Ibu kein Auge zu bekam... also nix Rennen 

Mein Plan fuer den Rest der Saison ist Trail Hype und Albgold Trophy (oder Ornans...).


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

Ach kagge. Immer diese alternativen Sportarten  
Was ist Trail hype? 

Überlege übrigens mein 140mm HT gegen ein Fully zu ersetzen, der crosser braucht für den Winter nämlich nur einen neuen Reifen und dann geht's ab. 
Schaue schon fleißig Rahmen im Bikemarkt, Empfehlungen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Trail hype ist in ?Neustatd ein Trailalstiger Marathon... heist es.

140mm??? Was hast du vor? Ich fidne mein 130/120er Camber ja schon fast overkill


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

Das ein bisschen weit weg. Wobei ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal ein paar neue Sachen sehen will.

Bisher fahre ich ja das Primal mit Sektor RL 140. Mittlerweile mit XT Bremse und anderer Schaltung. Fährt meine Dame auch gerne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Ok,... aber fuer was brachst du 140mm? Ich ich bin auch am ueberlegen den Fox Daempfer durch einen Monarch rl/rt3 zu ersetzen, da der wohl zu straffer sein soll. Das Gummykuh wippen ist fuer mich nur begrenzt tolerierbar. Und mit der 130/120mm Kombination bin ich bergab SO schnell, das es schon beaengstigend ist.


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

Das weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die Gabel ist vorhanden  Gummikuh will ich auch keine. Muss immer erst noch 7km zum Wald gefahren werden.

Wobei das beispielsweise auf einer meiner Runden liegt, fahre da aber andere Abfahrten oder umfahre die großen Sprünge:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Jooo... aber wirklich grob ist da ja nix. Kannst ja ein 110-120mm Trail Fully Rahmen nhmen udn die Gabel mit Airshaft auf 120 reduziern?
Ich glaube damit fahren VIELE besser, als mit mehr Federweg. Also meine Trails hier sind zum Teil schon wesentlich groeber...


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

Ja so richtig ausgesetzt ist da auch nichts. Bin auch ewig kein Fully gefahren. Sowas wie das Pyga Oneten sollte mir eigentlich genügen.
Aber das ganze eilt auch nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Jo, ich denke damit kommst du eher klar. Ich hatte ja auch mal ein Specci Enduro zum testen. Damit kam ich auf Geschwindigkeiten, die ich im nicht abgesperrten Wald fuer unverantwortlich halte. Darum jetzt das Camber als Spassbike. Ich haette auch mti dem nicht Evo leben koennen, aber das Neon Gelb war zu geil 
Mit dem Rad fahre ich hier Zeiten wie die Enduro fahrer...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Aehm... ich glaube @baloo darf sich ueber ein neues Spark freuen...


----------



## maddda (9. September 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir das ETWR auch am Leben halten.
> Für mich stehen jetzt nur noch zwei Rennen dieses Jahr an, Wetter ist wieder UCI C2 und recht gut besetzt und dann noch ein letztes XCO Rennen in Remscheid, dann kann der Rennhobel in die Winterpause.


Werde auf jeden Fall schauen, dass ich bei  beide Rennen zugucke!

Also wenn mehr Federweg dann richtig! Ich fand so einen Downhilleimer im Park so zwischendurch schon ganz geil! Aber klar hier im Umkreis in Sachen Trails jagen bin ich mit dem XC-Rad auch schneller als die meisten hier mit wirklich Federweg


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

Joooo ich hab hier auch 3 Parks in < 2h Reichweite... aber dafuer ist mir die Zeit zu schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

@maddda zum Bud Spencer und Co müssen wir übrigens auch noch. Unsere nächste Runde steht schließlich noch aus


----------



## Crimson_ (9. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Joooo ich hab hier auch 3 Parks in < 2h Reichweite... aber dafuer ist mir die Zeit zu schade...


Als ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe hatte ich quasi 4 Stück innerhalb von 1h. Jetzt so 30 Minuten mehr. Wobei einer davon echt klein ist und der andere ein Trailground -> da war ich mit Philipp auch schon.


----------



## maddda (9. September 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> @maddda zum Bud Spencer und Co müssen wir übrigens auch noch. Unsere nächste Runde steht schließlich noch aus


Jau!


Crimson_ schrieb:


> Als ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe hatte ich quasi 4 Stück innerhalb von 1h. Jetzt so 30 Minuten mehr. Wobei einer davon echt klein ist und der andere ein Trailground -> da war ich mit Philipp auch schon.


Als ich in Meschede gewohnt hab, hatte ich auch alles in der nähe, aber wie Sascha schon sagte... Bikepark kostet sau viel Zeit. Ich war in 1 1/2 Jahren nur einmal auf diesem Trailground. Bedingt durch wenig Zeit im Studium hab ich die Zeit dann lieber "effektiver" genutzt und bin von der eigenen Haustür aus losgefahren.


----------



## baloo (9. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aehm... ich glaube @baloo darf sich ueber ein neues Spark freuen...


Jep, glaubs auch kaum  !!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2019)

@baloo Gratuliere dir!

@maddda darum wollte ich etwas robusteres, mit dem ich meine Intervalle bergauf schrubben kann und bergab Spaß haben kann, ohne Angst zu haben das leichte xc Material zu zerlegen. Daher auch die für ein 130/120 er Fully eher untypisch Sitzposition.


----------



## baloo (9. September 2019)

War am Wochenende in Davos, dort wimmelt es mittlerweile auch von planierten Flow Trails. Aber ehrlich, das ist mal spassig, aber nach 1-2 mal gehe ich dann doch lieber wieder auf natürliche Trails !
Ok, ich bin da vielleicht noch etwas Old School ?!


----------



## maddda (9. September 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Jep, glaubs auch kaum  !!!


Bilder!!


----------



## baloo (9. September 2019)

maddda schrieb:


> Bilder!!


vom Sieger Bier ?


----------



## maddda (10. September 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> vom Sieger Bier ?
> Anhang anzeigen 908180


Auch gut! 

Und jetzt noch eins vom Siegerbier mit neuem Spark


----------



## Renn Maus (10. September 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> War am Wochenende in Davos, dort wimmelt es mittlerweile auch von planierten Flow Trails. Aber ehrlich, das ist mal spassig, aber nach 1-2 mal gehe ich dann doch lieber wieder auf natürliche Trails !
> Ok, ich bin da vielleicht noch etwas Old School ?!


Ist bei mir auch so.
Diese Brechsandpisten haben mit natural Mountainbiking nach meinem Verständnis wenig zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (10. September 2019)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so.
> Diese Brechsandpisten haben mit natural Mountainbiking nach meinem Verständnis wenig zu tun.


wird halt viel für die E-Biker planiert, sodass "Horst und Waldtraut" auch sagen können, dass sie in den Bergen auf dem MTB unterwegs sind!


----------



## maddda (10. September 2019)

Und ich dachte immer das sind Sommerrodelbahnen

Schraube übrigens auch im Moment wieder ein bisschen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2019)

Du hast das falsche Trek gekauft


----------



## CreepingDeath (10. September 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> vom Sieger Bier ?
> Anhang anzeigen 908180


Ich sehe auf dem Etikett eine Frau mit Hängebrüsten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. September 2019)

maddda schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer das sind Sommerrodelbahnen
> 
> Schraube übrigens auch im Moment wieder ein bisschen


Oh, sehr cool


----------



## Crimson_ (11. September 2019)

Fährt einer von euch eine Tire Noodle? Hab heute zum zweiten Mal in die Hintere Crest ne Beule gemacht, diemal aber immerhin nicht die Felge zerstört.


----------



## maddda (12. September 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch eine Tire Noodle? Hab heute zum zweiten Mal in die Hintere Crest ne Beule gemacht, diemal aber immerhin nicht die Felge zerstört.


Das würde mich auch interessieren und vor allem, wie es aussieht mit einem Platten damit weiter zu fahren. Schlauch einziehen ist dann ja nicht mehr...


----------



## Mr. Speed (12. September 2019)

Ich fahre seit heuer am Trainingslaufradsatz vo+hi mit Nudeln. Im Rennen nur hi. 

Möchte das nichtmehr missen. Zusätzlich zum Pannenschutz ist auch das Fahrgefühl besser, da der Reifen bei wenig Druck weniger schwimmt. 

Blöd ist nur wenn du mitten in der Pampa stehst und einen Platten hast. Dann musst du samt Nudel irgendwie zum nächsten Müllkorb kommen.

Grüße, Max


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. September 2019)

Das ist dann ein teurer Gang zum Mülleimer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (12. September 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein teurer Gang zum Mülleimer...



Wenn die Nudel so aussieht bleibt dir onehin nicht viel anderes übrig: 



Außerdem ist das eine DIY Nudel diese kostet mich wenige €. 
Selbst wenn es eine originale Nudel wäre, würde es  mich weniger Kosten als die ganzen Reifen die durch Durchschläge kaputtgehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2019)

Ich wollte in der Offseason mal eine Ausprobieren... habe zwar keine Probleme, aber vielleicht fahre ich auch einfach zu viel Druck (1,5-1,7 Bar bei 82kg und 21mm Felge).


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wollte in der Offseason mal eine Ausprobieren... habe zwar keine Probleme, aber vielleicht fahre ich auch einfach zu viel Druck (1,5-1,7 Bar bei 82kg und 21mm Felge).


Ich fahre Hinten die 28L Crest mit Renegade 2.3 Gripton (ohne SWorks) auch mit ~1,5bar. Zumindest sagt das die Zefal Pumpe - wiege dann aber auch geschmeidige 20Kg weniger.
Würde dann aber wohl nur Hinten die Noodle fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2019)

Die neue Crest ist auch nicht so stabil...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2019)

Die Felge ist dann rausgeflogen, sah im Felgenbett deutlich schlimmer aus. Ist durch den Einschlag auch bei allen antriebsseitigen Nippeln gerissen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2019)

Krass! Ich habe auch eine MK3 udn die hat auch Dellen... aber nicht so etwas. Dafuer habe ich es geschafft, OBEN auf der Nippelseite der Felge eine Delle rein zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2019)

Stein draufgefallen? 

Hat aber erstaunlicherweise die selbe Abfahrt noch mehrmals gehalten, dann hab ich das erst enteckt und bin nach Hause.


----------



## baloo (12. September 2019)

Mal in die Runde gefragt, wer von euch fährt mit Leistungsmesser am Bike? 
SRM hat ja die ersten MTB Pedale mit Leistungsmesser angekündigt! Könnte somit interessant werden?! DC Rainmaker hat die schon mal vorab getestet, schaut mal hier rein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2019)

An jedem Rad ein Stages Schätzeisen.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Mal in die Runde gefragt, wer von euch fährt mit Leistungsmesser am Bike?
> SRM hat ja die ersten MTB Pedale mit Leistungsmesser angekündigt! Könnte somit interessant werden?! DC Rainmaker hat die schon mal vorab getestet, schaut mal hier rein.


Klingt schon mal spannend. Könnte ich nach Bedarf dann am MTB oder Crosser/Straßen-B*tch fahren.


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> An jedem Rad ein Stages Schätzeisen.


Haben scheinbar beide nicht die SRM Kurbel gewonnen


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2019)

Wo hätte man das gewinnen können?


----------



## baloo (12. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo hätte man das gewinnen können?


Beim Downhill Tippspiel


----------



## baloo (12. September 2019)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Klingt schon mal spannend. Könnte ich nach Bedarf dann am MTB oder Crosser/Straßen-B*tch fahren.


Kannst du die mal testen und dann berichten ?


----------



## gewichtheber (12. September 2019)

Ich fahre Rotor und Stages, vertrauen habe ich in Rotor, Stages nervt zuweilen wegen Undichtigkeit.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2019)

Ich fahre seit x Jahren Stages... 4 Stueck und hatte NIE Probleme...


----------



## Crimson_ (12. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo hätte man das gewinnen können?


War mal auf Instagram oder Facebook von der offiziellen SRM Seite. 


baloo schrieb:


> Kannst du die mal testen und dann berichten ?


Nee für 1000 Schleifen lass ich das andere ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (13. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit x Jahren Stages... 4 Stueck und hatte NIE Probleme...


Fahre am RR die Stages auch seit ca. 4 Jahren und bis dato immer ohne Probleme.
Wie @Crimson_ schon gesagt hat, SRM hat halt den "Charme", dass man sehr schnell wechseln kann, daher recht interessant.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2019)

Naja... aber 1000 Euro Pedale in einen Fels rammen? Ich weis ja nicht so ganz...


----------



## xkasimirx (13. September 2019)

Die Pedalsysteme werden mich wahrscheinlich nie überzeugen. Zu exponiert, Dreck, Verschleiß usw.. 
Ich fahre an allen Rädern P2M Leistungsmesser (NGeco und TypeS) und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.


----------



## baloo (13. September 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Naja... aber 1000 Euro Pedale in einen Fels rammen? Ich weis ja nicht so ganz...


Hehe, hab die gleichen Gedanken auch, die SRM sehen aber recht robust aus, denke die muss man live anschauen und testen können.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. September 2019)

Das wichtigste ist ja wohl auch die Hohlachse, da ist alles drin. Den Pedalkörper kann man komplett tauschen. Einfach mal abwarten. 
Dazu kommt natürlich noch, dass XTR Pedale einfach vom einklicken und ausklicken perfekt funktionieren, das müssen die SRM erstmal so hinbekommen. Dafür sind die leicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. September 2019)

Ich werde bei meinen Schätzeisen bleiben. Aus den einfachen Grund, dass ich 4 habe, keine Probleme habe und Systeme mischen ziemlich ungeschickt ist.


----------



## maddda (13. September 2019)

Grad mal grob eingestellt


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. September 2019)

Ich hätte eine schwarze Sattelstütze und 2 halbwegs gleiche FlaHas verbaut. Und schwarze Griffe


----------



## maddda (13. September 2019)

Ich hab’s so gebaut, wie es da steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (14. September 2019)

Kein Teamrahmen @maddda ?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. September 2019)

so, das jahr ist fast rum und ich bin fast keine rennen gefahren...hab andere dinge getan und ich hoffe mal für nächstes jahr gibts wieder bissel mehr training und rennen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2019)

Bei mir waren es auch erst 4 Stück. Wildbad, Sella Ronda, Kirchzarten und m3. Neustadt und Furtwangen musste ich kurzfristig absagen... Aber nächste Woche fahre ich Neustadt in Schwarzwald und die wie drauf vielleicht noch Münsingen.


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2019)

Bin ja alleine schon 4 24h Rennen gefahren. Davon 3 Stück in 4 Wochen 

Die Cross Saison hat auch noch einige Rennen in petto. Aber das dauert immer nur eine Stunde.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2019)

Ich bin im Frühjahr auch 3 Wochen 100% ausgefallen, da meine Frau ins Krankenhaus musste... Danach hab ich erstmal 6 Wochen gebraucht, damit ich Sella Ronda halbwegs sinnvoll ins Ziel bringen konnte.
Frau und Kinder... Echt die prima Ergänzung zum Rennen fahren


----------



## Crimson_ (22. September 2019)

Ja das glaube ich gerne, aber so wie ich das mitbekomme bekommst du das ja gut hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2019)

Ich habe noch keine Scheidungspapiere bekommen und ich stehe gelegentlich mit einer Nummer an der Startline um nicht letzter zu werden


----------



## baloo (24. September 2019)

Nachdem ich im letzen Jahres meinen ersten Bike Unfall (gebrochenes Schlüsselbein) hatte und fast zeitgleich auch noch die magische 50 überschritten habe macht man sich so seine Gedanken?! Die neue Saison war dann ein auf und ab. An meinem Lieblingsrennen dem Grand Raid hat es mich dann am Pas de Lona ziemlich "geparkt" ging fast gar nichts mehr, alle 100hm Pause fahren Pause ... endlos.
War's das jetzt, mit Ü50  ... ?!?
Dann bin ich auf Joe Friel's Buch "Schnell & Fit ab 50" gestossen! Am Anfang des Buches wird beschrieben was ab ~50 sich so alles im Körper verändert, scheisse Jungs, da gehts echt bergab :-(, aber dann die Erleuchtung es gibt noch Hoffnung  . Joe beschriebt wie gewohnt sehr gut die Mittel zum Zweck! Fazit: ich freu mich auf die neue Saison und starte ab November mit dem "neuen" Training, ferner kommt ja auch noch ein neues Bike dazu .


----------



## racingforlife (25. September 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich im letzen Jahres meinen ersten Bike Unfall (gebrochenes Schlüsselbein) hatte und fast zeitgleich auch noch die magische 50 überschritten habe macht man sich so seine Gedanken?! Die neue Saison war dann ein auf und ab. An meinem Lieblingsrennen dem Grand Raid hat es mich dann am Pas de Lona ziemlich "geparkt" ging fast gar nichts mehr, alle 100hm Pause fahren Pause ... endlos.
> War's das jetzt, mit Ü50  ... ?!?
> Dann bin ich auf Joe Friel's Buch "Schnell & Fit ab 50" gestossen! Am Anfang des Buches wird beschrieben was ab ~50 sich so alles im Körper verändert, scheisse Jungs, da gehts echt bergab :-(, aber dann die Erleuchtung es gibt noch Hoffnung  . Joe beschriebt wie gewohnt sehr gut die Mittel zum Zweck! Fazit: ich freu mich auf die neue Saison und starte ab November mit dem "neuen" Training, ferner kommt ja auch noch ein neues Bike dazu .
> Anhang anzeigen 913851



Könntest Du noch ein paar mehr Details schreiben?

Konzentriert sich Friel in dem Buch wieder auf Kriterium/Rundstrecken Rennfahrer oder auf Radsportler 50+ im allgemeinen?


----------



## baloo (25. September 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Könntest Du noch ein paar mehr Details schreiben?
> 
> Konzentriert sich Friel in dem Buch wieder auf Kriterium/Rundstrecken Rennfahrer oder auf Radsportler 50+ im allgemeinen?


Das Letztere!
Im Kapitel 1 wird es einem wirklich anders, dort beschreibt er welche Prozesse im Körper ab ~50 vor sich gehen, z.B. massive Verringerung der VO2max, Rückgang testosteron, etc. In den folgenden Kapiteln wird dann spezifisch darauf eingegangen, was man effektiv dagegen tun kann und wie man es am besten macht. Da sind dann ziemlich viele Wiederholung aus seinem Standardwerk (Trainingsfiebel für Radsportler) drin! 
Hat mich aber nicht gestört, da sich die Friel Bücher immer sehr flüssig lesen!


----------



## racingforlife (26. September 2019)

Vielen Dank!

Habe gestern noch den Absatz Senioren in der Trainingsbibel gelesen - ich werde schon mal vorbeugen;-)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. November 2019)

Servus, 

gibts irgendeine KeFü, wenn man weder ISCG noch geschraubtes Tretlager noch rundes Sattelrohr hat?


----------



## c-racer (24. November 2019)

Für Shutz gegen Abfallen der kette nach außen vllt. die Hope Bash Kettenblätter, aber nach innen... ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. November 2019)

M8000 96er LK asymmetrisch, auch noch dazu :x
Bis jetzt bliebs schon oben, aber jetzt sind Kette, KB, Schaltwerksdämpfung ja auch noch ganz neu.
Bei den Profis auf dem Radl hab ich auch nix entdecken können, der Rest des Weltcups fährt heute aber wohl KeFü in irgendeiner Form.


----------



## BENDERR (24. November 2019)

Es gibt welche die am/vorm Innenlager montiert werden... keine Ahnung wie gut das hält. 
Hab jetzt auch keine Marke o.ä. parat. Aber such mal nach Innenlagermontage.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. November 2019)

Und warum brauchst du eine? Ich war laaaange Zeit der Hasenfuss und bin mit gefahren. Aber sogar ich fahre jetzt seit mehreren Jahren ohne und hatte keine 3 Abwuerfe... Im WC fahren manche den wohl, weil wenn die Kette doch runter faellt und es ein wichtiges Renne ist, dann RICHTIG Geld futsch ist. Das sollte bei uns wohl nicht so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreepingDeath (9. September 2021)

Ich weiß schon, dass es sicher irgendwo einen passenden Kaufberatungsfredl geben wird, aber ich möchte gerne hier unter Gleichgesinnten, deren Seriosität ich auch teilweise einschätzen kann, fragen:

Mein Zweijähriger interessiert sich schon sehr fürs Rad und fragt ständig, wo die Pedale bei seinem Laufrad sind und dass er, wenn er groß ist, auch Pedale mag.  Ich will ihm daher ehestmöglich seinen Wunsch erfüllen. An diejenigen, die in letzter Zeit so etwas gekauft haben: Zahlt sich der Preis für die kleinen Luxusräder aus, oder lernen die Kinder auf den billigeren Rädern praktisch gleich schnell? Habt ihr begründete Empfehlungen?
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## daniel77 (9. September 2021)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, dass es sicher irgendwo einen passenden Kaufberatungsfredl geben wird, aber ich möchte gerne hier unter Gleichgesinnten, deren Seriosität ich auch teilweise einschätzen kann, fragen:
> 
> Mein Zweijähriger interessiert sich schon sehr fürs Rad und fragt ständig, wo die Pedale bei seinem Laufrad sind und dass er, wenn er groß ist, auch Pedale mag.  Ich will ihm daher ehestmöglich seinen Wunsch erfüllen. An diejenigen, die in letzter Zeit so etwas gekauft haben: Zahlt sich der Preis für die kleinen Luxusräder aus, oder lernen die Kinder auf den billigeren Rädern praktisch gleich schnell? Habt ihr begründete Empfehlungen?
> Vielen Dank vorab!


Guck mal im Kinderbike-Unterforum:





						Kinderbikes
					

Forum rund um Mountainbikes in Kindergrößen




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Grundsätzlich gilt bei den Kids das gleiche wie bei Erwachsenen (Anfängern), je besser (passender/leichter) das Material, desto mehr Spass.
Mein Sohn ist mit 2.5 Jahren vom Kokua Jumper-Laufrad einfach so auf ein 12" Specialized Velo gewechselt. Er ist aber immer wieder hin und her gewechselt. Grundsätzlich sind die meisten wirklich kleinen Bikes nicht besonders, Ausnahme sind hier die KuBikes 14". Teuer und selten.


----------



## gewichtheber (9. September 2021)

Woom, wenn es von der Größe her passt, kann ich das empfehlen, sehr kindgerecht.


----------



## baloo (9. September 2021)

die Early Rider sind top, sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Schmal (9. September 2021)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Woom, wenn es von der Größe her passt, kann ich das empfehlen, sehr kindgerecht.


+1

Hat ein Schlumpf in meinem Freundeskreis viel Spaß damit.

Vorher mit dem obligaten Puky tat er sich schwer, mit dem Woom ist er nach 1/2 h gefahren.

Die haben sich wirklich Gedanken gemacht bei Schwerpunkt, kindergerechter Ausstattung und einigen Details…..

Das Teil ist auch wahnsinnig leicht im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Wasserrohr-Bombern (genaues Gewicht kenne ich allerdings nicht).


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. September 2021)

Danke für die Antworten. Im 12" Bereich gibt es leider nicht viel Auswahl. Woom zB bietet da keine Fahrräder an. Daher ist es nun ein Spezi geworden. Woom folgt dann mit 14 Zoll. Mein Zwerg ist jedenfalls begeistert nun ein Rad mit Pedalen zu haben - und Reifen, wie er mir ergänzend mitteilte.


----------



## gili89 (23. September 2021)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Im 12" Bereich gibt es leider nicht viel Auswahl. Woom zB bietet da keine Fahrräder an. Daher ist es nun ein Spezi geworden. Woom folgt dann mit 14 Zoll. Mein Zwerg ist jedenfalls begeistert nun ein Rad mit Pedalen zu haben - und Reifen, wie er mir ergänzend mitteilte.


12 oder 14" alleine sagt doch nicht viel aus. 
Es kommt immer auf die minimal mögliche Sattelhöhe an. Die ist beim Kubike 14 wohl nahezu unerreicht niedrig  Und mit 5,5kg ist es auch sehr leicht. 
kA welches Speci du jetzt gekauft hast, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein 14er Woom die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre


----------



## CreepingDeath (23. September 2021)

gili89 schrieb:


> 12 oder 14" alleine sagt doch nicht viel aus.
> Es kommt immer auf die minimal mögliche Sattelhöhe an. Die ist beim Kubike 14 wohl nahezu unerreicht niedrig  Und mit 5,5kg ist es auch sehr leicht.
> kA welches Speci du jetzt gekauft hast, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein 14er Woom die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre


Das Specialized Riprock 12 wird ab 80cm bis 94cm Körpergröße empfohlen. Das kleinste Woom Fahhrrad wird ab 95cm bis 110cm, das Kubike ab 92cm empfohlen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das 12er Specialized die bessere Wahl war, zumal er das Woom ohnehin auch bekommen wird. ;-)


----------

